# Kim Kardashian



## CobaltBlu

Discussion of the world's most talked about couple continues right here.
We know they are super dope and iconic, but let's not let the conversations get too heated

As always:

This thread is for news and gossip only.  It's not reserved only for negative news or only positive news, lol!   

*Please do not have personal chats in this thread and please discuss her show in our TV forum. *

Remain respectful at all times, if you aren't talking directly about Kim or Kanye, then it doesn't belong.  NO personal comments about/to members in this thread and we highly recommending using the Ignore User function. .

Continued from here


----------



## CobaltBlu

Let's get this party started



Queenpixie said:


> Her unfinished contoured nose though LMAO


----------



## Queenpixie

Is this like her first makeup error ever though?


----------



## Hermes4evah

CobaltBlu said:


> Let's get this party started




Now I know she's drugged up on something. 

Her assistants must be snickering behind her back.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Queenpixie said:


> Is this like her first makeup error ever though?



No, but it's one of the best


----------



## Hermes4evah

She looks as bad as Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Ew dude! I think she knows she looks hideous. Seriously, that blonde and horrible outfit and face and everything. Ugh. The unfinished contouring just tops it off. You know she wants her long dark (or at least darkER) hair back. She needs to stand up to Kanye. At least she gets attention though. You know she likes that.


----------



## starrysky

Those close-ups...  i just can't. The injected face, jacked up hair and outfit that ain't working with her body type...

There's no spark in her eyes, she knows she looks bad. It will be interesting to see how long she sticks with it.

Why  does she always put her thumb and index finger together? Is it some  posing technique? I notice she has them that way all the time.


----------



## gillianna

Why isn't Kim wearing Kanye's brilliant fashion forward designs in Paris now?  It would be the best photo OP for him.  She wore one outfit at his show which I am sure she was forced to do.  Just like the ugly naked hand painted Hermes bag he gave her.  Out once NEVER to be seem with it again.  Way not just wear Kanye's clothes since she can show her body off with the see through spanx ripoff underwear.  It is not like the underwear under fabric with holes she has taken to wearing now is showing any less.
  Do your think her assistant might be let go soon? She keeps looking flawless while Kim looks worse each day.  In pictures it shows the contrast like those old Glamour Magazine do's and don't s.  Kim is a don't in everything now;


----------



## starrysky

Also, how can Kanye claim to be a designer when he can't even give his own wife proper fashion advice?


----------



## starrysky

gillianna said:


> Why isn't Kim wearing Kanye's brilliant fashion forward designs in Paris now?  It would be the best photo OP for him.  She wore one outfit at his show which I am sure she was forced to do.  Just like the ugly naked hand painted Hermes bag he gave her.  Out once NEVER to be seem with it again.  Way not just wear Kanye's clothes since she can show her body off with the see through spanx ripoff underwear.  It is not like the underwear ver fabric with holes is snowing less.
> Do your think her assistant might be let go soon? She keeps looking flawless while Kim looks worse each day.  In pictures it shows the contrast like those old Glamour Magazine do's and don't s.  Kim is a don't in everything now;



+1 i agree


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I keep looking at those close-ups and she NEEDS to get rid of that hair. It's so so bad. Worst hair she's ever had. The face is bad too but you know she ain't stopping with that.


----------



## Sarni

Her team, her family and the entire fashion world has to be trolling her!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks disgraceful. Just when you think she can't look any worse or wear a more disgusting outfit- she does.
Even PMK must be biting her tongue and feeling embarrassment for her daughter looking like a freak show. But what Kanye says goes. 
With her botched contoured nose she's looking like Michael Jackson in a blonde wig in these last pictures.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> She looks disgraceful. Just when you think she can't look any worse or wear a more disgusting outfit- she does.
> Even PMK must be biting her tongue and feeling embarrassment for her daughter looking like a freak show. But what Kanye says goes.
> With her botched contoured nose she's looking like Michael Jackson in a blonde wig in these last pictures.


that's what I thought but then I remembered her horrid mother and some of the short skirts and fishnets shes been seen in.......


----------



## AlbertsLove

Ugh. It was all fun and games until someone looks like they need prefessional mental help. It's not fun anymore. It's sad. You never go full mental breakdown. I mean is she wanted to be edgy and eccentric, fine, but she is past that point.


----------



## Queenpixie

DM just caught up with the contouring disaster


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> that's what I thought but then I remembered her horrid mother and some of the short skirts and fishnets shes been seen in.......



True. But she must have some common sense and motherly instinct underneath all that narcissism to see that her daughter is being told to look like a complete joke. But probably not, it's Kris Jenner after all.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> True. But she must have some common sense and motherly instinct underneath all that narcissism to see that her daughter is being told to look like a complete joke. But probably not, it's Kris Jenner after all.


I don't know.  Does she have any genuine motherly feelings or are her kids just products?  I am glad to say I've never watched their show and even if I did I don't know how "real" it would be.


----------



## roses5682

That outfit is outrageous.


----------



## ByeKitty

She just looks insane at this point...


----------



## maddie66

A new collaboration between Balmain and Spanx?


----------



## pursegrl12

I'm starting to feel bad for her. She is clearly just being told what wear, do and say by a person with a mental disorder. Sad life....I couldn't imagine being away from my children 95% of the time. There's no where in the entire world I would rather be than with them


----------



## Hermes4evah

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm starting to feel bad for her. She is clearly just being told what wear, do and say by a person with a mental disorder. Sad life....I couldn't imagine being away from my children 95% of the time. There's no where in the entire world I would rather be than with them




Isn't North in Paris? She arrived with PMK a few days back. I'm grateful they aren't parading their little accessory around this time. The baby is probably playing, napping and getting put down for bed at a normal hour finally. Anna Wintour did North a huge favor.


----------



## LavenderIce

Hermes4evah said:


> Isn't North in Paris? She arrived with PMK a few days back. I'm grateful they aren't parading their little accessory around this time. The baby is probably playing, napping and getting put down for bed at a normal hour finally. Anna Wintour did North a huge favor.




She did. I'm glad not to see North looking miserable.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

At Givenchy


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He dressed up for his man


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lawwwwd


----------



## FreeSpirit71

H.o.t  m.e.s.s.


----------



## Queenpixie

^

kimwestworld?


----------



## jula

nowfashion


----------



## CeeJay

For some one who tried so hard a few years back, to look/act so virtuous (remember - "I'm not taking my clothes off anymore" ..), talk about taking 10 steps backwards!  I'm beginning to wonder if she's on the meds that Kanye SHOULD be on; she just looks out to lunch most of the time.


----------



## Jikena

She doesn't look like his wife... if you get my meaning 

I haven't seen her wear any outfit I like in a looong time (except for that shiny black and peach outfit that everyone hated lol).

And hum, aren't Kris' legs very orange ?


----------



## Jikena

CeeJay said:


> For some one who tried so hard a few years back, to look/act so virtuous (remember - "I'm not taking my clothes off anymore" ..), talk about taking 10 steps backwards!  I'm beginning to wonder if she's on the meds that Kanye SHOULD be on; she just looks out to lunch most of the time.



I agree. I don't know about the meds but you're right about taking 10 stepts backwards. She always says that her sextape is the regret of her life and that she won't get naked again. She even cried on her show "I'm naked ! They said we wouldn't see anything !!". But, she always wears thot outfit. Continues to make nude photoshoots. And talks about sex (and not in a nice way).


----------



## AECornell

Are we being punked?



CobaltBlu said:


> Let's get this party started



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## veyda

CobaltBlu said:


> Let's get this party started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Mouth looks like Lil Kim.


----------



## sdkitty

Jikena said:


> She doesn't look like his wife... if you get my meaning
> 
> I haven't seen her wear any outfit I like in a looong time (except for that shiny black and peach outfit that everyone hated lol).
> 
> And hum, aren't Kris' legs very orange ?


and her face is almost as dark as Kanye's


----------



## AECornell

ByeKitty said:


> She just looks insane at this point...



Wanted to quote you from the earlier thread but it's closed:


> I see, I wasn't offended or anything! I was just trying to explain in  here that olive skin does not have to be a sign of biracial-ness.
> 
> I guess I'm just bothered by the sharp divisions people make in terms of  ethnicities... There is no such thing as one standard version of a  "white" person, and the same thing goes for, say, "black" people. When  you put a Kenyan person next to a Nigerian, the physical differences are  obvious. Humans are diverse! *gets off soapbox*



You're not on a soapbox! I totally get you


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

jula said:


> nowfashion



The Kodfather's knee is a radioactive orange shade, lol.


----------



## tennisplyr91

CeeJay said:


> For some one who tried so hard a few years back, to look/act so virtuous (remember - "I'm not taking my clothes off anymore" ..), talk about taking 10 steps backwards!  I'm beginning to wonder if she's on the meds that Kanye SHOULD be on; she just looks out to lunch most of the time.




Who is the person on your profile pic?


----------



## dangerouscurves

OK. So, how can you forget to contour the other side of your nose? Definitely drugged up. No one in a normal state would make this mistake.


----------



## Jikena

She doesn't even do her own makeup. It's her makeup artist mistake. But that means she didn't even look at herself in a mirror before going out.


----------



## Hermes4evah

dangerouscurves said:


> OK. So, how can you forget to contour the other side of your nose? Definitely drugged up. No one in a normal state would make this mistake.




I swear if I didn't know better, I'd say she's hitting the bottle or doing drugs of the nonprescription kind. 

The funny thing is that someone around her had to see it before she left and no one told her.  They must really dislike her.


----------



## kemilia

Jikena said:


> She doesn't look like his wife... if you get my meaning
> 
> I haven't seen her wear any outfit I like in a looong time (except for that shiny black and peach outfit that everyone hated lol).
> 
> And hum,* aren't Kris' legs very orange* ?



Very orange, eesh. I would normally say "don't these people look in the mirror before going out?" but then, well, there's Kim's outfit so ...


----------



## tabasc0

She looks really drugged in those pictures...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hermes4evah said:


> I swear if I didn't know better, I'd say she's hitting the bottle or doing drugs of the nonprescription kind.
> 
> The funny thing is that someone around her had to see it before she left and no one told her.  They must really dislike her.




Very true. People around her must have noticed it. No one did anything.


----------



## Queenpixie

dangerouscurves said:


> OK. So, how can you forget to contour the other side of your nose? Definitely drugged up. No one in a normal state would make this mistake.



Nope for attention


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> Nope for attention




Then she must be a very thirsty person. So thirsty that she'd the most ridiculous thing for attention.


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 2921183
> 
> 
> 
> Lawwwwd


 


I knew she'd end up wearing this look from the Givenchy S/S'14 collection. It was either this look or two other similar looks from the collection. Kanye or whoever 'styled' her are so pathetically predictable. 
Thing is, I like the outfit... on the model, on the runway. It looks terrible and cheap on Kim. She has completely the wrong body shape for it. 
It would have looked great on someone statuesque like Rihanna.


Agree with everyone else, she looks drugged up to her eyeballs. Completely spaced out and vacant.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hence Michael K describing her as PMK'S drowsy hooker.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

IF she's drugged, who's giving them to her and what would it be? 

Any theories?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jikena said:


> She doesn't even do her own makeup. It's her makeup artist mistake. *But that means she didn't even look at herself in a mirror before going out. *



Self preservation

I couldn't look in the mirror either if I was being paraded around  wearing thot wear during fashion week. 

Doesn't see true self


----------



## sabrunka

Encore Hermes said:


> Self preservation
> 
> I couldn't look in the mirror either if I was being paraded around  wearing thot wear during fashion week.
> 
> Doesn't see true self
> images.viralnova.com/000/120/143/hwhpt.gif



Omg that gif ruined my evening, lol!

I have to chime in and say that kim looks nasty in those photos on the first page haahha wow, that contour, no... I don't feel bad for her as she brought this all upon herself but come on..


----------



## labelwhore04

Babydoll Chanel said:


> IF she's drugged, who's giving them to her and what would it be?
> 
> Any theories?



Evil Kris and Kanye probably teamed up to make Kim more controllable than she already is. I wouldn't be surprised if she's on anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds. She has that dead look in her eyes that a lot of people get when they go on those kind of meds.


----------



## charmesh

North didn't even go if Uncle Ricky's show? Guess the ban is real because we know her parents don't care about her comfort. Of course Kim stepped up the bad hair and horrid outfits to make sure all the attention is on her


----------



## Encore Hermes

[


labelwhore04 said:


> Evil Kris and Kanye probably teamed up to make Kim more controllable than she already is.  *I wouldn't be surprised if she's on anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds.* She has that dead look in her eyes that a lot of people get when they go on those kind of meds.



absolutely I think she is on something.


----------



## sdkitty

tabasc0 said:


> She looks really drugged in those pictures...


her mother on the other hand looks very animated - like the cat that swallowed the canary


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Self preservation
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't look in the mirror either if I was being paraded around  wearing thot wear during fashion week.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't see true self
> 
> images.viralnova.com/000/120/143/hwhpt.gif




That GIF is funny and creepy at the same time! [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## stylemepretty

Faces ... are ... soooo ... TIGHT!!!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

CobaltBlu said:


> Let's get this party started



What is this???


----------



## Oryx816

She has absolutely nothing going for her now.


----------



## Lounorada

OMG her face and those creepy eyes... 


warning
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Oryx816

^ awwww she looks like a happy puppet today


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> OMG her face and those creepy eyes...
> 
> 
> warning
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .



I love the horrified Patrick Star in that Comminity gif.


----------



## caitlin1214

Regarding her hair, I'm in the process of changing my hair from black to brown and there's reason my colorist isn't just bleaching it and dyeing it brown. Because it'll ruin it. 


Instead, he's adding highlights and an all over toner until my hair is fully brown (well, with subtle purple highlights).



There's a treatment they do called a Snow Job where the hair is dyed completely white, and there's strict criteria for the people they'll consider doing it for: virgin hair that's naturally light. Otherwise they won't touch it.


The orange streaks in Kim's hair tell me it's real and bleached like a mofo and ruined.


----------



## zaara10

Whoever said she looks like a mail order bride was right!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

caitlin1214 said:


> Regarding her hair, I'm in the process of changing my hair from black to brown and there's reason my colorist isn't just bleaching it and dyeing it brown. Because it'll ruin it.
> 
> 
> Instead, he's adding highlights and an all over toner until my hair is fully brown (well, with subtle purple highlights).
> 
> 
> 
> There's a treatment they do called a Snow Job where the hair is dyed completely white, and there's strict criteria for the people they'll consider doing it for: virgin hair that's naturally light. Otherwise they won't touch it.
> 
> 
> The orange streaks in Kim's hair tell me it's real and bleached like a mofo and ruined.



I used to have Platinum-blonde hair, and all of a sudden noticed that I was losing hair in a particular spot!  First thing I did was, changed hairdressers .. and the new gal (who I love), immediately went into "repair" mode!  I no longer have the Platinum; it's still quite blonde, but done in a much better way with products that don't kill your scalp & hair.


----------



## caitlin1214

When it comes to Kim, I try not to be mean, but I'm not going to sugarcoat it, either.
If she does something I think is worth talking about, I'm going talk about it. I'm not going to wear kid gloves or say the emperor has the greatest outfits when they're not wearing anything.

It bothers me when people say oh, peoplr just hide behind their computer screens and say things they wouldn't normally say to someone's face. People don't say everything they're thinking or what they share with their friends because there's a thing called tact and decorum, but if she ever asked me, to my face, what I thought of her hair/outfit, I could think of a nice way to say she ruined her hair by bleaching it or that outfit would look a lot better if it was a better fit.

/end rant.


----------



## AECornell

Lol me! Sometimes I'm funny [emoji14]



zaara10 said:


> Whoever said she looks like a mail order bride was right!!!!


----------



## PoohBear

I just pray that she is happy and that she is making her own decisions. I'm not sure I wouldn't go crazy myself if there was always a circus waiting to photograph me and make up stories about my life. 

I, honestly, try to feel sorry for her, but she continues to make a spectacle of herself. You'd think she would get tired of all of it and just stay in the house. I guess she likes the attention or maybe the fact that it keeps her relevant, therefore, continuing to make money. I just don't know anymore.


----------



## sdkitty

Rharris1 said:


> I just pray that she is happy and that she is making her own decisions. I'm not sure I wouldn't go crazy myself if there was always a circus waiting to photograph me and make up stories about my life.
> 
> I, honestly, try to feel sorry for her, but she continues to make a spectacle of herself. You'd think she would get tired of all of it and just stay in the house. I guess she likes the attention or maybe the fact that it keeps her relevant, therefore, continuing to make money. I just don't know anymore.


I wouldn't waste my energy feeling sorry for her.  Has she ever worked an honest day in her life?  Has she had to go to a factory or an office and actually take orders from a boss?  make someone else look good?
Does she have more money than she can spend?  I'm sorry.  It's possible she's not happy but she's very privileged and I don't see that it was earned in any legitimate way.


----------



## PoohBear

sdkitty said:


> I wouldn't waste my energy feeling sorry for her.  Has she ever worked an honest day in her life?  Has she had to go to a factory or an office and actually take orders from a boss?  make someone else look good?
> 
> Does she have more money than she can spend?  I'm sorry.  It's possible she's not happy but she's very privileged and I don't see that it was earned in any legitimate way.




That's my point. Doesn't she have enough money? Shouldn't she be happy enough to just retire and live a normal life? I always try to analyze everyone, but for the life of me cannot figure her out? Just why? I just don't understand it.


----------



## ByeKitty

Rharris1 said:


> That's my point. Doesn't she have enough money? Shouldn't she be happy enough to just retire and live a normal life? I always try to analyze everyone, but for the life of me cannot figure her out? Just why? I just don't understand it.



The wealthier, the greedier


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> I wouldn't waste my energy feeling sorry for her.  Has she ever worked an honest day in her life?  Has she had to go to a factory or an office and actually take orders from a boss?  make someone else look good?
> Does she have more money than she can spend?  I'm sorry.  It's possible she's not happy but she's very privileged and I don't see that it was earned in any legitimate way.



I know this is purse forum and for a lot of posters it is of prime importance but... there are more things to life than money.


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> I know this is purse forum and for a lot of posters it is of prime importance but... there are more things to life than money.


tell that to Kim and her mother


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Rharris1 said:


> That's my point. Doesn't she have enough money? Shouldn't she be happy enough to just retire and live a normal life? I always try to analyze everyone, but for the life of me cannot figure her out? Just why? I just don't understand it.



Leave hollywood now? She still hasn't gotten the approval and status she has been chasing for a decade now.  What can she do as a normal person? She has no skills or education and couldn't work anywhere besides retail or check out chick work. Even though she calls herself a businesswoman, she wouldn't survive in a corporate job. Sticking your name to a product and selling it to teenagers is not business.

I think she is a victim of her own insecurities. Its kind of a tragedy. Her parents never encouraged her to get a real education and she had no ambition other than to fame whore. Now that  she is getting old and ugly and nothing to fall back on,  she needs to attention seek. She cannot survive without the cameras.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> It is a celeb gossip thread. Please read first post and you always have the ignore option.



Exactly. No one is forcing anyone to open the thread and read it. 

Karry on with the Kim Khat.


----------



## AECornell

^^ What do you think she'll stop at? At this point, there's no cap on what she needs to feel validated. It's like a drug. The more you use, the more you need to feel good. You're constantly seeking out more and more because you need it to feel what you're aiming for.

She can't stop. She never will. It'll only be because she does something so completely mindblowingly desperate that people will finally either stop paying any attention or they'll seek a conservatorship a la Britney. Although I don't think there is a sane person in that family with her best interest at heart. Maybe Bruce.


----------



## redney

AECornell said:


> ^^ What do you think she'll stop at? At this point, there's no cap on what she needs to feel validated. It's like a drug. The more you use, the more you need to feel good. You're constantly seeking out more and more because you need it to feel what you're aiming for.
> 
> She can't stop. She never will. It'll only be because she does something so completely mindblowingly desperate that people will finally either stop paying any attention or they'll seek a conservatorship a la Britney. Although I don't think there is a sane person in that family with her best interest at heart. Maybe Bruce.



She'll stop once Kanye gets tired of the charade and kicks her to the curb. This is all his doing.


----------



## littlerock

tennisplyr91 said:


> And that makes it okay?
> 
> This thread is filled with people with no morals. Bye



I think people (myself included) can be extra harsh on Kim and the family, particularly because of what they out out there. You know, like, into the universe and stuff. When you make a spectacle of yourself, and your whole world revolves around how little you can wear and how many Instagram followers you have, you're going to get shallow comments in return. Many people are downright frustrated with these types of celebrities because, I am sure, for those with daughters, it's quite scary to think that people like this are role models to young impressionable girls. So, if you sense some anger towards Kim, you're probably not wrong.. If Kim kardashian was putting anything of substance or quality out into the universe, I am sure the comments here would be much different.

You are free to add your comments here as well, whatever they may be, just please refrain from name calling members. It's not allowed.


----------



## krissa

Rharris1 said:


> That's my point. Doesn't she have enough money? Shouldn't she be happy enough to just retire and live a normal life? I always try to analyze everyone, but for the life of me cannot figure her out? Just why? I just don't understand it.



I completely agree. All the antics seems exhausting.


----------



## twinkle.tink

littlerock said:


> I think people (myself included) can be extra harsh on Kim and the family, particularly because of what they out out there. You know, like, into the universe and stuff. When you make a spectacle of yourself, and your whole world revolves around how little you can wear and how many Instagram followers you have, you're going to get shallow comments in return. *Many people are downright frustrated with these types of celebrities because, I am sure, for those with daughters, it's quite scary to think that people like this are role models to young impressionable girls*. So, if you sense some anger towards Kim, you're probably not wrong.. If Kim kardashian was putting anything of substance or quality out into the universe, I am sure the comments here would be much different.
> 
> You are free to add your comments here as well, whatever they may be, just please refrain from name calling members. It's not allowed.



Personally, I think that is an excuse to be mean. Just my perception, but I see a lot of jealousy and projection.

I have a young daughter and have no problem teaching that people have different lives, different tastes, etc...while teaching that judging others on ridiculous, subjective ish is just that: ish. I can easily say, not for me...but not for me to judge.

For me, it does sadden me that people are so cruel...not for Kim or her family...but what it says for 'us' as a society. We feel free to be cruel and to me, no matter how much people protest, 'it's just in fun' or 'it's just gossip' I do believe that meanness and insensitivity creeps into one's heart.


----------



## littlerock

Well, this is a gossip forum. Not sure what else there is to do here.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kim and Kanye are making a spectacle of themselves at PFW. Any criticism of that is warranted. There are many more attendees and designers worthy of media attention.

There's a reason the level of animosity and "bish, please" is higher in the K's thread. They are manipulators and people are tired of their schtick.

This habit of commentating on the commenters is three days old and five sheets to the wind in stank.


----------



## littlerock

And that meme is a broad paint brush. I don't take joy in seeing others feel bad, quite the opposite actually. I didn't speak negatively about Kim, other than the bad outfits, until she partnered up with someone who treats others so poorly. Says a lot about her that she is with someone like Kanye.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

littlerock said:


> And that meme is a broad paint brush. I don't take joy in seeing others feel bad, quite the opposite actually. I didn't speak negatively about Kim, other than the bad outfits, until she partnered up with someone who treats others so poorly. Says a lot about her that she is with someone like Kanye.



It does. I used to have some sympathy for Kim, in that she seemed more like PMK's pawn than anything else, but in the end she's a grown woman and a mother...who IMO is making spectacularly bad choices.


----------



## AEGIS

oh who cares what anyone REALLY thinks on a GOSSIP forum? stop getting holy on a freaking forum about frivilous pursuits. i don't care what you think and nobody needs to justify anything to someone who they cannot speak with in real life. spill some tea or go to the left.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> oh who cares what anyone REALLY thinks on a GOSSIP forum? stop getting holy on a freaking forum about frivilous pursuits. i don't care what you think and nobody needs to justify anything to someone who they cannot speak with in real life. spill some tea or go to the left.



Yes, but how do you REALLY feel hon? Lol.


----------



## twinkle.tink

littlerock said:


> And that meme is a broad paint brush. I don't take joy in seeing others feel bad, quite the opposite actually. I didn't speak negatively about Kim, other than the bad outfits, until she partnered up with someone who treats others so poorly. Says a lot about her that she is with someone like Kanye.



 Or it says she fell in love with a not so nice guy. No one really knows.

Gossip is human nature, no doubt. Everyone, myself included, gossips. Judging is built into out DNA. Anthropologically, we needed it...eat this, not that; stay away from there, etc. But judgment has gone so overboard. People can be different without being inherently bad. All the judgment we heap on each other, celebrities included, really only does two things: 
~Make ourselves personally unhappy because we view and process the world as 'we' believe it should be rather than how it is.
~Makes others unhappy because they are constantly self doubting how they should truly be.

/rant; down from my soapbox. I have been trying very hard to stay away and not make any comments like this...but the daughters as an excuse, I felt deserved to be addressed.

The meme deserves to be credited....from The Four Agreements by Don Miguel Ruiz


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Daughters as an excuse?


----------



## sdkitty

twinkle.tink said:


> Or it says she fell in love with a not so nice guy. No one really knows.
> 
> Gossip is human nature, no doubt. Everyone, myself included, gossips. Judging is built into out DNA. Anthropologically, we needed it...eat this, not that; stay away from there, etc. But judgment has gone so overboard. People can be different without being inherently bad. All the judgment we heap on each other, celebrities included, really only does two things:
> ~Make ourselves personally unhappy because we view and process the world as 'we' believe it should be rather than how it is.
> ~Makes others unhappy because they are constantly self doubting how they should truly be.
> 
> /rant; down from my soapbox. I have been trying very hard to stay away and not make any comments like this...but the daughters as an excuse, I felt deserved to be addressed.
> 
> The meme deserves to be credited....from The Four Agreements by Don Miguel Ruiz


good point
seems like you're judging others here


----------



## twinkle.tink

sdkitty said:


> good point
> seems like you're judging others here



And you're absolutely correct...which is why I try and refrain from commenting...but, believe it or not, I really do care and it really does sadden me. And at times, watching the level it gets to, overwhelms me....as it obviously does to others


----------



## littlerock

I was speaking in my own opinion about the daughters thing. So you can try and discredit what I said all you'd like but the other day, when Kim posted her mirror selfie in that leopard (??) thong thing, I was horrified for MY future daughter. That's great that you don't care, but I was saddened that day. 

The point of this thread is to talk about Kim. If you wish to start a thread about your beliefs on gossip, by all means, we have a general forum. 

Posting memes and calling members unhappy is really not any better than what I see here. *shrugs*


----------



## ChanelMommy

caitlin1214 said:


> Regarding her hair, I'm in the process of changing my hair from black to brown and there's reason my colorist isn't just bleaching it and dyeing it brown. Because it'll ruin it.
> 
> 
> Instead, he's adding highlights and an all over toner until my hair is fully brown (well, with subtle purple highlights).
> 
> 
> 
> There's a treatment they do called a Snow Job where the hair is dyed completely white, and there's strict criteria for the people they'll consider doing it for: virgin hair that's naturally light. Otherwise they won't touch it.
> 
> 
> The orange streaks in Kim's hair tell me it's real and bleached like a mofo and ruined.



That was the first thing I noticed the orange streaks.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> oh who cares what anyone REALLY thinks on a GOSSIP forum? stop getting holy on a freaking forum about frivilous pursuits. i don't care what you think and nobody needs to justify anything to someone who they cannot speak with in real life. spill some tea or go to the left.



Hahaahah!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The thing is...there are options. You can ignore or discuss your point or as a last resort take a time out from the thread (not telling people to leave btw). I've done it before myself.

On any given day, this or that thread may seem "too much". But people are going to comment and you can't regulate opinions you know? - unless it steps on forum rules.

What Kim puts out there is sometimes negative - and that's what is given back. The comments don't reflect the whole personality of a forum member. Lots of people are just jack of her BS.


----------



## ChanelMommy

sdkitty said:


> her mother on the other hand looks very animated - like the cat that swallowed the canary[/QU
> 
> I literally just busted out laughing


----------



## labelwhore04

littlerock said:


> I was speaking in my own opinion about the daughters thing. So you can try and discredit what I said all you'd like but the other day, when Kim posted her mirror selfie in that leopard (??) thong thing, I was horrified for MY future daughter. That's great that you don't care, but I was saddened that day.
> 
> The point of this thread is to talk about Kim. If you wish to start a thread about your beliefs on gossip, by all means, we have a general forum.
> 
> *Posting memes and calling members unhappy is really not any better than what I see here. *shrugs**



+1, the passive aggressiveness is unreal sometimes


----------



## CobaltBlu

We need to get back to the topic of Kim, her wardrobe, her dope Mister, and  her hair, dolls.


----------



## tulipfield

On the last thread where someone posted a pic of new Kim and old Kim side-by-side: it looks like her forehead got bigger!  Like they lasered back her hairline?

Why do beautiful people do this to themselves??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CobaltBlu said:


> We need to get back to the topic of Kim, her wardrobe, her dope Mister, and  her hair, dolls.



You meant dopey Mister, right?

Just kidding. Agree. Bring on the bad outfits and outrageous statements.


----------



## Minionlove

littlerock said:


> I was speaking in my own opinion about the daughters thing. So you can try and discredit what I said all you'd like but the other day, when Kim posted her mirror selfie in that leopard (??) thong thing, I was horrified for MY future daughter. That's great that you don't care, but I was saddened that day.
> 
> The point of this thread is to talk about Kim. If you wish to start a thread about your beliefs on gossip, by all means, we have a general forum.
> 
> Posting memes and calling members unhappy is really not any better than what I see here. *shrugs*




Completely agree with you. I don't know Kim in person but from what I see the way she dresses, acts, it represents an image of a ****. It would be a nightmare for every mom  (except Kris and someone here, apparently) seeing their daughter growing up becoming a **** because she's seen people like Kim and also heard others defending her so enthusiastically, so she must think "oh that's normal, and she got appraisal from others so maybe I should do it". Therefore, I would gossip as bad and as much as I could about that **** so that MANY people can see my point of view. And i would clap as loud as I could about someone speaking up their own opinion. Way to go littlerock!


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You meant dopey Mister, right?
> 
> Just kidding. Agree. Bring on the bad outfits and outrageous statements.


:lolots:


----------



## AlbertsLove

dangerouscurves said:


> Then she must be a very thirsty person. So thirsty that she'd the most ridiculous thing for attention.



That or it's just to prove her face is always contoured not plastic aurgery. Like when Kyle outlined her lips for a while then showed them thin agin to prove it was her lip liner. Then BAM huge vagina lips.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 2921183
> 
> 
> 
> Lawwwwd




Oh so he's trying to make her Amber....she doesn't see it?


----------



## stylemepretty

berrydiva said:


> Oh so he's trying to make her Amber....she doesn't see it?



He could shave her head and she still wouldn't see it. Her face is so tight, I'm not sure she's capable of seeing anything anymore.


----------



## Queenpixie

I dont think he is trying to make and Amber Rose out of her..


actually more... dare I say...


a twisted *Marilyn Monroe*? 

I mean he did say she is this generations MM...


----------



## Queenpixie

Kim should hav just hired this guy than do surgery... atleast with makeup, there is a point of going back.


----------



## stylemepretty

Wow!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

freespirit71 said:


> kim and kanye are making a spectacle of themselves at pfw. Any criticism of that is warranted. There are many more attendees and designers worthy of media attention.
> 
> There's a reason the level of animosity and "bish, please" is higher in the k's thread. They are manipulators and people are tired of their schtick.
> 
> This habit of commentating on the commenters is three days old and five sheets to the wind in stank.



+1000.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

littlerock said:


> I was speaking in my own opinion about the daughters thing. So you can try and discredit what I said all you'd like but the other day, when Kim posted her mirror selfie in that leopard (??) thong thing, I was horrified for MY future daughter. That's great that you don't care, but I was saddened that day.
> 
> The point of this thread is to talk about Kim. If you wish to start a thread about your beliefs on gossip, by all means, we have a general forum.
> 
> Posting memes and calling members unhappy is really not any better than what I see here. *shrugs*



Leopard thong selfie? Yikes!


----------



## fionarcat

Do you think that her intention maybe to finally shave her hair. Therefore it matters not what condition it's in as it is pushed to a platinum pinnacle?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> Kim should hav just hired this guy than do surgery... atleast with makeup, there is a point of going back.




OH! I like this guy! That's true! Kimbecile needs to hire him as a makeup artist!


----------



## VickyB

Queenpixie said:


> Kim should hav just hired this guy than do surgery... atleast with makeup, there is a point of going back.



Wow! She looks very manly in these picks!!!!!!


----------



## Mailai

VickyB said:


> Wow! She looks very manly in these picks!!!!!!




Lol I think 'she' is the guy top left hehe &#128512;


----------



## addisonshopper

Put the arms in the sleeve of her .  Argh it's killing me. Everytime I see her with a coat draped over her I'm screaming arms in the sleeve. I hate to see that. Put the coat all the way on. If you don't want sleeves wear a cape or shawl. I understand it's just to show the front of the outfit.  And why where sleazy clothes and put a big coat on. If you brazin enough to eras shut slutty crap show it.


----------



## Michele26

Rharris1 said:


> That's my point. Doesn't she have enough money? Shouldn't she be happy enough to just retire and live a normal life? I always try to analyze everyone, but for the life of me cannot figure her out? Just why? I just don't understand it.



What's enough money? It's all relative.


----------



## MarieG

Queenpixie said:


> Kim should hav just hired this guy than do surgery... atleast with makeup, there is a point of going back.



Wow! Amazing!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Going back a few pages on this thread...her nose. She really messed her nose up :/ Hair can be fixed  but her nose is bad..


----------



## NYCBelle

Joyce trying to sabotage her...first encouraging that hideous platinum hair and now jacking up her make up.  I hate when Joyce does her make up. She should just use Mario.


----------



## Jikena

She used to have the perfect face, perfect nose etc (in my taste). But she kept messing with her face and now... she's not beautiful anymore. :/


----------



## NYCBelle

Jikena said:


> She used to have the perfect face, perfect nose etc (in my taste). But she kept messing with her face and now... she's not beautiful anymore. :/



I know! She was so exotic looking and now just a mess. She looks out of it.  I feel like Kanye controls her too much or make her feel insecure.


----------



## NYCBelle

Not paying attention to North but what else is new. Anyway she's such a cutie!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFvQI16vYiE


----------



## .pursefiend.

Hermes4evah said:


> She looks as bad as Lindsey Lohan.



i think she looks alot like Lindsey with this hair


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> i think she looks alot like Lindsey with this hair



With the same trout pout


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> She used to have the perfect face, perfect nose etc (in my taste). But she kept messing with her face and now... she's not beautiful anymore. :/



Agree


----------



## .pursefiend.

NYCBelle said:


> With the same trout pout



:giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I read an interview where she talked about Mario being the only MUA able to give her an ethnic look.  I sat there hanging my head thinking, you wouldn't need a MUA to make you look ethnic if you didn't erase it all away!


She was born with an exotical look, now she just looks odd.


----------



## jclaybo

DC-Cutie said:


> I read an interview where she talked about Mario being the only MUA able to give her an ethnic look.  I sat there hanging my head thinking, you wouldn't need a MUA to make you look ethnic if you didn't erase it all away!
> 
> 
> She was born with an exotical look, now she just looks odd.


that article was silly, like how do you have different MUA to give you different looks like that and how the hell does one look ethnic via make up? What is ethnic make up? She just sounded silly


----------



## saira1214

Queenpixie said:


> Kim should hav just hired this guy than do surgery... atleast with makeup, there is a point of going back.



Holy crap!


----------



## Sasha2012

They formed an unlikely alliance after collaborating on a new track, and the friendship was still in evidence on Monday morning as Kanye West and Sir Paul McCartney warmly embraced on a chilly day in Paris.

The pair, currently in the French capital for Paris Fashion Week, were amongst the first to emerge ahead of Stella McCartneys Autumn/Winter 2015 runway show on Monday morning.
With a broad smile, characteristically moody rapper Kanye was clearly delighted after crossing paths with the Beatles legend, who he greeted like an old pal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ella-McCartney-runway-show.html#ixzz3TtwzvNQL


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-amorous-Parisian-shopping-trip.html

Kim Kardashian displays extreme cleavage yet AGAIN in a plunging pinstripe suit and thigh-high boots as she and Kanye West get amorous on a Parisian shopping trip 

It wasn't your average shopping ensemble for the fashion-forward French capital. 
But Kim Kardashian clearly sets her own rules when it comes to her wardrobe, as she proved when she layered up a seemingly impractical pinstripe suit on Monday afternoon to step out in Paris. 
The 34-year-old poured her assets into a long, open shirt with a button-down mini skirt hugging her curves over the top as she accompanied husband Kanye West, 37, on a simple shopping trip in the French capital.

Kim might have struggled to shop with the blazer robed over her shoulders or the thigh-flashing Givenchy boots on her feet but that wasn't going to hold the reality star and her husband from squeezing yet more fashion into their week. 
She added a feminine touch to a traditionally masculine look as she shot a look at her bare thighs and again flashed her cleavage in yet another daring garment.
Not one to shy away from a low-cut neckline, the star drew attention to her cleavage with a red camisole beneath the layers. 
And her husband was obviously not arguing and the loved-up duo were caught stealing an intimate kiss in one of the shops, creating a distraction from the retail offering.
The couple were, after all, spending time in one of the world's most romantic cities and it clearly hadn't been all about fashion.
Earlier this week, Kim and Kanye embarrassed Kardashian matriarch Kris Jenner with a PDA on the front row for Balmain SS15. 

The momager played third wheel to the besotted couple, who have one-year-old daughter North West together, as they cuddled into each other playfully on the FROW.
Kanye seemingly has a new woman on his hands after Kim dyed her hair to platinum blonde earlier this week.
She went from her natural, raven tresses to a bold, blonde look for the start of fashion's fourth Fashion Week and has made quite an impact with the new look. 
Kim, who debuted her locks on Thursday and then spent three hours getting them lightened on Saturday, revealed earlier this week that she had eighties icon Madonna in mind with the bleached 'do.  
She explained to People magazine: 'Ive always had this image of Madonna with platinum hair in my references folder on my computer and Ive been waiting a long time to try the look.
'I thought what better time than right now for Paris Fashion Week?'


----------



## NYCBelle

Continued...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-amorous-Parisian-shopping-trip.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

serving Alien Realness


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

"loved up duo"?

"Besotted couple"?

Could have fooled me. And all of us, lol.


----------



## NYCBelle

Babydoll Chanel said:


> "loved up duo"?
> 
> "Besotted couple"?
> 
> Could have fooled me. And all of us, lol.



Her face is sooo tight she can't even pucker up to kiss him or she's so vain about ruining her make up


----------



## KrissieNO.5

NYCBelle said:


> Continued...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-amorous-Parisian-shopping-trip.html



In the picture where she is having her hair washed her eyes are screaming "someone help me" I swear. Sad.


----------



## Coco Belle

fionarcat said:


> *Do you think that her intention maybe to finally shave her hair.* Therefore it matters not what condition it's in as it is pushed to a platinum pinnacle?!


 
I'm with you on this...


----------



## DC-Cutie

shes way to vain to be stripped of her hair.


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> shes way to vain to be stripped of her hair.



Will probably go pixie short like Victoria Beckham


----------



## Jikena

NYCBelle said:


> Not paying attention to North but what else is new. Anyway she's such a cutie!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFvQI16vYiE



So cute oh my god. How she turns and looks when one of the paparazzi knocked on the window !


----------



## saira1214

Her outfit is a failed Christine Centenera attempt.


----------



## fightthesunrise

DC-Cutie said:


> I read an interview where she talked about Mario being the only MUA able to give her an ethnic look.  I sat there hanging my head thinking, you wouldn't need a MUA to make you look ethnic if you didn't erase it all away!
> 
> 
> She was born with an exotical look, now she just looks odd.




That's completely baffling. 

I guess she wanted to be able to achieve both looks? But now she looks like half of the other women in LA who get PS for validation/unattainable happiness.


----------



## NYCBelle

saira1214 said:


> Her outfit is a failed Christine Centenera attempt.



Always. Kanye is trying to mold her to be like these other women and it's not working.  I'll take the old Kim in Herve Leger dresses than what I'm seeing now. smh sad


----------



## Jikena

What the hell is she wearing Oo


----------



## d-girl1011

saira1214 said:


> Her outfit is a failed Christine Centenera attempt.



Yeh mixed with Beetlejuice lolololol.


----------



## fightthesunrise

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-amorous-Parisian-shopping-trip.html
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian displays extreme cleavage yet AGAIN in a plunging pinstripe suit and thigh-high boots as she and Kanye West get amorous on a Parisian shopping trip
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't your average shopping ensemble for the fashion-forward French capital.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian clearly sets her own rules when it comes to her wardrobe, as she proved when she layered up a seemingly impractical pinstripe suit on Monday afternoon to step out in Paris.
> 
> The 34-year-old poured her assets into a long, open shirt with a button-down mini skirt hugging her curves over the top as she accompanied husband Kanye West, 37, on a simple shopping trip in the French capital.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim might have struggled to shop with the blazer robed over her shoulders or the thigh-flashing Givenchy boots on her feet but that wasn't going to hold the reality star and her husband from squeezing yet more fashion into their week.
> 
> She added a feminine touch to a traditionally masculine look as she shot a look at her bare thighs and again flashed her cleavage in yet another daring garment.
> 
> Not one to shy away from a low-cut neckline, the star drew attention to her cleavage with a red camisole beneath the layers.
> 
> And her husband was obviously not arguing and the loved-up duo were caught stealing an intimate kiss in one of the shops, creating a distraction from the retail offering.
> 
> The couple were, after all, spending time in one of the world's most romantic cities and it clearly hadn't been all about fashion.
> 
> Earlier this week, Kim and Kanye embarrassed Kardashian matriarch Kris Jenner with a PDA on the front row for Balmain SS15.
> 
> 
> 
> The momager played third wheel to the besotted couple, who have one-year-old daughter North West together, as they cuddled into each other playfully on the FROW.
> 
> Kanye seemingly has a new woman on his hands after Kim dyed her hair to platinum blonde earlier this week.
> 
> She went from her natural, raven tresses to a bold, blonde look for the start of fashion's fourth Fashion Week and has made quite an impact with the new look.
> 
> Kim, who debuted her locks on Thursday and then spent three hours getting them lightened on Saturday, revealed earlier this week that she had eighties icon Madonna in mind with the bleached 'do.
> 
> She explained to People magazine: 'Ive always had this image of Madonna with platinum hair in my references folder on my computer and Ive been waiting a long time to try the look.
> 
> 'I thought what better time than right now for Paris Fashion Week?'




What the hell is this mess? Just...no.


----------



## ByeKitty

Looool what on earth is she wearing?! I swear I've never seen an outfit like that before! Kanye is so... inventive


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks like a d-mn fool


----------



## NYCBelle

Monica Rose where are you???


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYCBelle said:


> Monica Rose where are you???


 
somewhere laughing her butt off


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> somewhere laughing her butt off



seriously! Do any of them still use her?


----------



## .pursefiend.

NYCBelle said:


> seriously! Do any of them still use her?



i think the Jenner girls still do


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYCBelle said:


> seriously! Do any of them still use her?


 
I think Kendall and Kourt still use her


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Kendall and Kourt still use her



Well that explains a lot. I like how Kendall dresses


----------



## usmcwifey

I bet she would have aged gracefully if she left her face alone! She was so beautiful before all the plastic surgery ...now she just looks older and plastic ...


----------



## littlerock

It looks like Mr. Roger's sweater vest got trapped around her waist. I can't.


----------



## Stansy

Rharris1 said:


> That's my point. Doesn't she have enough money? Shouldn't she be happy enough to just retire and live a normal life? I always try to analyze everyone, but for the life of me cannot figure her out? Just why? I just don't understand it.



Define normal life. Kim already claims that she is leading a normal life..... Right 

I totally get your point, but as another poster said: she never had a life that is normal to our standards. For her getting peed on and paraded around like a circus pony is normal. Def. not a life I would consider normal and much less desirable!


----------



## Hermes4evah

fightthesunrise said:


> But now she looks like half of the other women in LA who get PS for validation/unattainable happiness.



And most women start it in their 40,s. Kim has succeeded in looking like women ten years older than her.


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes4evah said:


> And most women start it in their 40,s. Kim has succeeded in looking like women ten years older than her.


yes, that the sad part with these women like her and Lindsay Lohan.....way too young to be messing with their faces
and now I'm seeing it in the general public.  I'm sure it's way more in LA but here in san diego every once in a while I'll see a woman with those puffy lips.  usually they're older and they look older.  it just makes them look like fools


----------



## redney

What in the 10th grade Home Ec sewing class project is she wearing now? :lolots:


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I like the tiny touch of red in that weird outfit. That's all.


----------



## PoohBear

I know I'll get crushed for this, but I don't mind the blonde hair. I really do think Kim is a beautiful being, but with all of the designer friends she has why can't she just dress with a little more class? 

She is not a rockstar. I think that's why she can't pull off funky outfits like Rihanna or Gwen Stefani. Maybe if she dressed more like Jennifer Aniston folks wouldn't be so harsh on her. Just my observation.


----------



## NYCBelle

Rharris1 said:


> I know I'll get crushed for this, but I don't mind the blonde hair. I really do think Kim is a beautiful being, but with all of the designer friends she has why can't she just dress with a little more class?
> 
> She is not a rockstar. I think that's why she can't pull off funky outfits like Rihanna or Gwen Stefani. Maybe if she dressed more like Jennifer Aniston folks wouldn't be so harsh on her. Just my observation.



Because she does what her husband tell her to put on.


----------



## poopsie

What designer friends? I don't think she has any friends period.


----------



## NYCBelle

Kanye dancing at the LV event 

http://websta.me/p/936993026282601936_199211518


----------



## AECornell

NYCBelle said:


> 'I thought what better time than right now for Paris Fashion Week?'




...to look like a hooker.


----------



## NYCBelle

AECornell said:


> ...to look like a hooker.


----------



## jclaybo

NYCBelle said:


> Kanye dancing at the LV event
> 
> http://websta.me/p/936993026282601936_199211518


LMAO someone commented that the next time they dunk on someone their going to do this dance


----------



## NYCBelle

jclaybo said:


> LMAO someone commented that the next time they dunk on someone their going to do this dance



They're saying he got his dance moves from IceJJFish lmfao

http://websta.me/p/936719082240535185_370669537


----------



## NYCBelle

I wonder who made that hideous outfit. The boots are Givenchy so I'm wondering if Riccardo sent her another clown outfit.


----------



## jclaybo

NYCBelle said:


> They're saying he got his dance moves from IceJJFish lmfao
> 
> http://websta.me/p/936719082240535185_370669537


 Kanye looked so seriously too, I have never seen him dance like that or even dance at all


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well go awf Shirley Manson. 

He's trash to this Garbage singer. Shirley Manson "anonymously" trashed Kanye West on her Facebook page this past weekend, after her fellow artist allegedly had sent her a not-so-sweet message about her recent comments.

Manson famously blasted West last month after his headline-making stunt at the 2015 Grammys, telling Kim Kardashian's husband that he was "petty" and disrespectful to Beck. While West has since publicly apologized to Beck and owned up to his personal failures, the "All Day hitmaker apparently reignited his feud with Manson with one simple private email.


"Dear He who shall remain nameless," Manson, 48, wrote on Facebook. "It is with great sadness that I read your email today. Clearly you have forgotten or are just generally unaware, that in business it is always wise to be kind and respectful in your day to day dealings with other people. Especially those you have never met. You just never know when you might meet that person who has been at the receiving end of your disrespect for indeed you may have to come on bended knee to that person later on down the line because they hold on to something of value that you need to get your greasy hands on."


After that opening, Manson then blasted West for what she sees as hypocrisy. "What alarms me more than anything about your nasty little barbs is that you are in the business of representing artists interests and yet you are clearly unaware that not all musicians are obsessed with the charts or being famous," she wrote. "That some of us do not value ourselves by the number of mainstream 'hits' we have enjoyed. That some of us just enjoy making music and having a long lifespan of a career without having to dance as fast as we can, or be the loudest clown in town or be having to hitch ourselves to the latest ,greatest, freshest sound in order to remain 'on top.'"


She continued: "There are some of us who just like to live the way WE see fit. Make the music WE feel passionate about. Music that feels authentic to who we are and where we are in our lives. There are even some of us who do not believe that being famous is the holy grail or the answer to a beautiful, meaningful and rewarding life."

Manson also called out West's high-profile marriage to Kardashian and their lifestyle by asserting that some artists prefer privacy compared to being "chased by paparazzi." She added that these same creative minds "do NOT want to put their family name to some s---ty, poorly made product in order to build a 'brand' and who most definately do NOT want to go out every night, dressed up to the nines to the opening of an envelope."


She concluded her message by telling West how she plans to lead her life. "SO allow me to make my choices as I see fit without having to endure your childish and un-evolved criticism," Manson wrote. "As you so rightly pointed out, there are plenty of talented people in the world who will sell their grannies to serve your desires. So now then sir, that all said, Go F#CK yourself."

Mason is not the only public figure West has riled up recently. In the last month, North West's father has also faced off against Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week creator Fern Mallis, as well as his ex-girlfriend Amber Rose


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...nye-west-go-eff-yourself-201593#ixzz3Tup6qr82


----------



## NY_Mami

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-amorous-Parisian-shopping-trip.html
> 
> Kim Kardashian displays extreme cleavage yet AGAIN in a plunging pinstripe suit and thigh-high boots as she and Kanye West get amorous on a Parisian shopping trip
> 
> It wasn't your average shopping ensemble for the fashion-forward French capital.
> But Kim Kardashian clearly sets her own rules when it comes to her wardrobe, as she proved when she layered up a seemingly impractical pinstripe suit on Monday afternoon to step out in Paris.
> The 34-year-old poured her assets into a long, open shirt with a button-down mini skirt hugging her curves over the top as she accompanied husband Kanye West, 37, on a simple shopping trip in the French capital.
> 
> Kim might have struggled to shop with the blazer robed over her shoulders or the thigh-flashing Givenchy boots on her feet but that wasn't going to hold the reality star and her husband from squeezing yet more fashion into their week.
> She added a feminine touch to a traditionally masculine look as she shot a look at her bare thighs and again flashed her cleavage in yet another daring garment.
> Not one to shy away from a low-cut neckline, the star drew attention to her cleavage with a red camisole beneath the layers.
> And her husband was obviously not arguing and the loved-up duo were caught stealing an intimate kiss in one of the shops, creating a distraction from the retail offering.
> The couple were, after all, spending time in one of the world's most romantic cities and it clearly hadn't been all about fashion.
> Earlier this week, Kim and Kanye embarrassed Kardashian matriarch Kris Jenner with a PDA on the front row for Balmain SS15.
> 
> The momager played third wheel to the besotted couple, who have one-year-old daughter North West together, as they cuddled into each other playfully on the FROW.
> Kanye seemingly has a new woman on his hands after Kim dyed her hair to platinum blonde earlier this week.
> She went from her natural, raven tresses to a bold, blonde look for the start of fashion's fourth Fashion Week and has made quite an impact with the new look.
> Kim, who debuted her locks on Thursday and then spent three hours getting them lightened on Saturday, revealed earlier this week that she had eighties icon Madonna in mind with the bleached 'do.
> She explained to People magazine: 'Ive always had this image of Madonna with platinum hair in my references folder on my computer and Ive been waiting a long time to try the look.
> 'I thought what better time than right now for Paris Fashion Week?'



Why she dressed like Hey! Arnold though???


----------



## NYCBelle

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well go awf Shirley Manson.
> 
> He's trash to this Garbage singer. Shirley Manson "anonymously" trashed Kanye West on her Facebook page this past weekend, after her fellow artist allegedly had sent her a not-so-sweet message about her recent comments.
> 
> Manson famously blasted West last month after his headline-making stunt at the 2015 Grammys, telling Kim Kardashian's husband that he was "petty" and disrespectful to Beck. While West has since publicly apologized to Beck and owned up to his personal failures, the "All Day hitmaker apparently reignited his feud with Manson with one simple private email.
> 
> 
> "Dear He who shall remain nameless," Manson, 48, wrote on Facebook. "It is with great sadness that I read your email today. Clearly you have forgotten or are just generally unaware, that in business it is always wise to be kind and respectful in your day to day dealings with other people. Especially those you have never met. You just never know when you might meet that person who has been at the receiving end of your disrespect for indeed you may have to come on bended knee to that person later on down the line because they hold on to something of value that you need to get your greasy hands on."
> 
> 
> After that opening, Manson then blasted West for what she sees as hypocrisy. "What alarms me more than anything about your nasty little barbs is that you are in the business of representing artists interests and yet you are clearly unaware that not all musicians are obsessed with the charts or being famous," she wrote. "That some of us do not value ourselves by the number of mainstream 'hits' we have enjoyed. That some of us just enjoy making music and having a long lifespan of a career without having to dance as fast as we can, or be the loudest clown in town or be having to hitch ourselves to the latest ,greatest, freshest sound in order to remain 'on top.'"
> 
> 
> She continued: "There are some of us who just like to live the way WE see fit. Make the music WE feel passionate about. Music that feels authentic to who we are and where we are in our lives. There are even some of us who do not believe that being famous is the holy grail or the answer to a beautiful, meaningful and rewarding life."
> 
> Manson also called out West's high-profile marriage to Kardashian and their lifestyle by asserting that some artists prefer privacy compared to being "chased by paparazzi." She added that these same creative minds "do NOT want to put their family name to some s---ty, poorly made product in order to build a 'brand' and who most definately do NOT want to go out every night, dressed up to the nines to the opening of an envelope."
> 
> 
> She concluded her message by telling West how she plans to lead her life. "SO allow me to make my choices as I see fit without having to endure your childish and un-evolved criticism," Manson wrote. "As you so rightly pointed out, there are plenty of talented people in the world who will sell their grannies to serve your desires. So now then sir, that all said, Go F#CK yourself."
> 
> Mason is not the only public figure West has riled up recently. In the last month, North West's father has also faced off against Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week creator Fern Mallis, as well as his ex-girlfriend Amber Rose
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...nye-west-go-eff-yourself-201593#ixzz3Tup6qr82


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well go awf Shirley Manson.
> 
> 
> 
> He's trash to this Garbage singer. Shirley Manson "anonymously" trashed Kanye West on her Facebook page this past weekend, after her fellow artist allegedly had sent her a not-so-sweet message about her recent comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Manson famously blasted West last month after his headline-making stunt at the 2015 Grammys, telling Kim Kardashian's husband that he was "petty" and disrespectful to Beck. While West has since publicly apologized to Beck and owned up to his personal failures, the "All Day hitmaker apparently reignited his feud with Manson with one simple private email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dear He who shall remain nameless," Manson, 48, wrote on Facebook. "It is with great sadness that I read your email today. Clearly you have forgotten or are just generally unaware, that in business it is always wise to be kind and respectful in your day to day dealings with other people. Especially those you have never met. You just never know when you might meet that person who has been at the receiving end of your disrespect for indeed you may have to come on bended knee to that person later on down the line because they hold on to something of value that you need to get your greasy hands on."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that opening, Manson then blasted West for what she sees as hypocrisy. "What alarms me more than anything about your nasty little barbs is that you are in the business of representing artists interests and yet you are clearly unaware that not all musicians are obsessed with the charts or being famous," she wrote. "That some of us do not value ourselves by the number of mainstream 'hits' we have enjoyed. That some of us just enjoy making music and having a long lifespan of a career without having to dance as fast as we can, or be the loudest clown in town or be having to hitch ourselves to the latest ,greatest, freshest sound in order to remain 'on top.'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She continued: "There are some of us who just like to live the way WE see fit. Make the music WE feel passionate about. Music that feels authentic to who we are and where we are in our lives. There are even some of us who do not believe that being famous is the holy grail or the answer to a beautiful, meaningful and rewarding life."
> 
> 
> 
> Manson also called out West's high-profile marriage to Kardashian and their lifestyle by asserting that some artists prefer privacy compared to being "chased by paparazzi." She added that these same creative minds "do NOT want to put their family name to some s---ty, poorly made product in order to build a 'brand' and who most definately do NOT want to go out every night, dressed up to the nines to the opening of an envelope."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She concluded her message by telling West how she plans to lead her life. "SO allow me to make my choices as I see fit without having to endure your childish and un-evolved criticism," Manson wrote. "As you so rightly pointed out, there are plenty of talented people in the world who will sell their grannies to serve your desires. So now then sir, that all said, Go F#CK yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> Mason is not the only public figure West has riled up recently. In the last month, North West's father has also faced off against Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week creator Fern Mallis, as well as his ex-girlfriend Amber Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...nye-west-go-eff-yourself-201593#ixzz3Tup6qr82




[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Shirley Manson is a righteous babe and I adore her.

Lawd, I can only imagine the ranting, egomaniacal email Kanye sent her.


----------



## ByeKitty

I love Shirley Manson, she's very bright and honest.


----------



## Queenpixie

you guys I dont know... I think this photo is photoshopped... kim is smiling.


----------



## NYCBelle

Queenpixie said:


> you guys I dont know... I think this photo is photoshopped... kim is smiling.



LOL that's more like PMK with her evil pimpin' ways


----------



## poopsie

The loudest clown in town! Best thing evah!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

poopsie said:


> The loudest clown in town! Best thing evah!!!!




Manson also called out West's high-profile marriage to Kardashian and their lifestyle by asserting that some artists prefer privacy compared to being "chased by paparazzi." She added that these same creative minds "*do NOT want to put their family name to some s---ty, poorly made product in order to build a 'brand' and who most definately do NOT want to go out every night, dressed up to the nines to the opening of an envelope."*

THE BEST!


----------



## littlerock

#*she*ezus #ftw


----------



## NYCBelle

It's a comforting tradition carried out in families from every background - putting baby to bed with a story book and one last cuddle.
Of course, in the Kardashian-West household, even this innocent routine is given a jolt of luxury, with baby North wearing a strand of expensive pearls around her neck.
Snuggling up to mother Kim Kardashian, the sleepy toddler gazes at a book out of the shot, before dozing off in a second snap.

Kim tweeted affectionately: 'Reading books before bedtime!'
But while the 34-year-old may be keen to show what a doting mother she is, it would be wise for her to remove her daughter's pearl necklace before leaving the room.
The strands are an obvious choking and strangulation hazard, and at the very least will be uncomfortable for little North as she tosses in her sleep.
The well-travelled one-year-old is in Paris with Kim and rapper father Kanye West for fashion week.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-baby-North-string-pearls.html#ixzz3TvALUArq 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

guess the nanny was reading to Kim and North


----------



## fightthesunrise

littlerock said:


> It looks like Mr. Roger's sweater vest got trapped around her waist. I can't.




I was trying to figure out exactly what was going on there. This perfectly sums it up!


----------



## jenjen1964

redney said:


> What in the 10th grade Home Ec sewing class project is she wearing now? :lolots:


 
You just disrespected 10th graders everywhere!:lolots:


----------



## fightthesunrise

Hermes4evah said:


> And most women start it in their 40,s. Kim has succeeded in looking like women ten years older than her.




Around here, the majority start in their 30s, if they didn't get something for their 18th birthday. And typically it's for imperfections that only that person can see. Or for lines that are supposed to be there. It's sad.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Rharris1 said:


> I know I'll get crushed for this, but I don't mind the blonde hair. I really do think Kim is a beautiful being, but with all of the designer friends she has why can't she just dress with a little more class?
> 
> She is not a rockstar. I think that's why she can't pull off funky outfits like Rihanna or Gwen Stefani. Maybe if she dressed more like Jennifer Aniston folks wouldn't be so harsh on her. Just my observation.




She doesn't know how to think for herself. She does what everyone else tells her to do, wear, etc. If it were up to her, she'd still be in Herve Leger and Louboutins.


----------



## Megs

I could be totally wrong, I don't have kids yet, but isn't a necklace like that a choking hazard?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Megs said:


> I could be totally wrong, I don't have kids yet, but isn't a necklace like that a choking hazard?



Oh yes indeed.


----------



## sdkitty

Megs said:


> I could be totally wrong, I don't have kids yet, but isn't a necklace like that a choking hazard?


what's more important style or safety?


----------



## fightthesunrise

sdkitty said:


> what's more important style or safety?




When it comes to these clowns, style (or lack thereof) trumps everything. What is this safety you speak of? They have assistants for that!


----------



## Swanky

Not when she's playing and an adult is around.  You wouldn't allow her to sleep in it or have it unsupervised.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not when she's playing and an adult is around.  You wouldn't allow her to sleep in it or have it unsupervised.


I think she was allegedly putting the baby to sleep...


----------



## Lounorada

KrissieNO.5 said:


> In the picture where she is having her hair washed her eyes are screaming "someone help me" I swear. Sad.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## berrydiva

NY_Mami said:


> Why she dressed like Hey! Arnold though???


----------



## joegd

With that outfit (Colette) and yellow hair, she'd be so cool in a fight video game like Marvel vs Snk. She'd attack people by smashing them with her big posterieur screaming "like, like, like, like, bible, bible"  and  smashing etc and she'd fly and everything


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> Kanye dancing at the LV event
> 
> http://websta.me/p/936993026282601936_199211518[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Like an old man trying to do the robot and failing miserably.


----------



## NYCBelle

Megs said:


> I could be totally wrong, I don't have kids yet, but isn't a necklace like that a choking hazard?



yep


----------



## NYCBelle

sdkitty said:


> I think she was allegedly putting the baby to sleep...



she just came in for the mother of the year selfie


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> My thoughts exactly.


according to yahoo news, she posted a bunch of photos of her new hair so I guess she's happy (unless she is being held captive and someone else is pretending to post for her)


----------



## jclaybo

NYCBelle said:


> It's a comforting tradition carried out in families from every background - putting baby to bed with a story book and one last cuddle.
> Of course, in the Kardashian-West household, even this innocent routine is given a jolt of luxury, with baby North wearing a strand of expensive pearls around her neck.
> Snuggling up to mother Kim Kardashian, the sleepy toddler gazes at a book out of the shot, before dozing off in a second snap.
> 
> Kim tweeted affectionately: 'Reading books before bedtime!'
> But while the 34-year-old may be keen to show what a doting mother she is, it would be wise for her to remove her daughter's pearl necklace before leaving the room.
> The strands are an obvious choking and strangulation hazard, and at the very least will be uncomfortable for little North as she tosses in her sleep.
> The well-travelled one-year-old is in Paris with Kim and rapper father Kanye West for fashion week.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-baby-North-string-pearls.html#ixzz3TvALUArq
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> guess the nanny was reading to Kim and North


----------



## lolas

Shes giving me blonde Cher vibes...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not when she's playing and an adult is around.  You wouldn't allow her to sleep in it or have it unsupervised.


This. Damn the lady can't catch any breaks!


----------



## ByeKitty

Now she also has the bleach North's hair, you know, to do the kute matchy thing!


----------



## ByeKitty

lolas said:


> Shes giving me blonde Cher vibes...



Wow... A fellow Armenian with a tight face! They could be twins.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lounorada said:


> My thoughts exactly.



It's pretty disturbing and sad.


----------



## poopsie

ByeKitty said:


> Wow... A fellow Armenian with a tight face! They could be twins.





Yeah..................but I* like* Cher!


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> This. Damn the lady can't catch any breaks!


you're compassion could be used in so many better places - the Animalicious subforum has lots of touching posts about people and their pets for example
Kim any Kanye are rich, self-satisfied egomaniacs and I'm pretty sure the remarks made here don't touch them


----------



## Lounorada

KrissieNO.5 said:


> It's pretty disturbing and sad.




It really is.
The eyes never lie


----------



## ByeKitty

poopsie said:


> Yeah..................but I* like* Cher!



Oh yeah me too!! But she is like, what, 70 years old? And Kim is 34!!! That's disturbing.


----------



## Megs

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not when she's playing and an adult is around.  You wouldn't allow her to sleep in it or have it unsupervised.



**I** wouldn't


----------



## labelwhore04

NYCBelle said:


> It's a comforting tradition carried out in families from every background - putting baby to bed with a story book and one last cuddle.
> Of course, in the Kardashian-West household, even this innocent routine is given a jolt of luxury, with baby North wearing a strand of expensive pearls around her neck.
> Snuggling up to mother Kim Kardashian, the sleepy toddler gazes at a book out of the shot, before dozing off in a second snap.
> 
> Kim tweeted affectionately: 'Reading books before bedtime!'
> But while the 34-year-old may be keen to show what a doting mother she is, it would be wise for her to remove her daughter's pearl necklace before leaving the room.
> The strands are an obvious choking and strangulation hazard, and at the very least will be uncomfortable for little North as she tosses in her sleep.
> The well-travelled one-year-old is in Paris with Kim and rapper father Kanye West for fashion week.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-baby-North-string-pearls.html#ixzz3TvALUArq
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> guess the nanny was reading to Kim and North



Kim don't act like you know how to read!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> you're compassion could be used in so many better places - the Animalicious subforum has lots of touching posts about people and their pets for example
> Kim any Kanye are rich, self-satisfied egomaniacs and I'm pretty sure the remarks made here don't touch them


Now now, no need to get personal.


----------



## michie

NYCBelle said:


> Not paying attention to North but what else is new. Anyway she's such a cutie!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFvQI16vYiE



Chile...she just walked off and left the girl.


----------



## Sarni

Haha at least the guy with her stopped to wait for north!


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> Chile...she just walked off and left the girl.



North is looking back at the photographers like, "I'll give whoever rescues me from this silly cow a reward".


----------



## charmesh

charmesh said:


> North is looking back at the photographers like, "I'll give whoever rescues me from this silly cow a reward".



I rewatched the video & North stopped because the photographers were tapping on the glass to get her attention. But it still took Kim a few seconds to realize she wasn't there. It just looks bad because she was walking to fast for a baby to keep up


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I can't imagine, I can't IMAGINE walking away from my 1 year old like that.  When I move I have the kid, the purse, the keys, or nothing happens.


----------



## michie

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I can't imagine, I can't IMAGINE walking away from my 1 year old like that.  When I move I have the kid, the purse, the keys, or nothing happens.



How is shejust walking ahead of the child and expecting her to not be distracted, at that age? SMH. She doesn't appear to be a mother who is really aware of her kid's behaviors. IDK why I'm trying to make sense of it.


----------



## B. Jara

lolas said:


> Shes giving me blonde Cher vibes...




I'm thinking more along these lines...


----------



## michie

&#128075; Bye.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> How is shejust walking ahead of the child and expecting her to not be distracted, at that age? SMH. She doesn't appear to be a mother who is really aware of her kid's behaviors. IDK why I'm trying to make sense of it.



I mean dang! She just LEFT her!!!


----------



## AEGIS

well why did they walk to the left at all when the apartment was to the right?
why make your small daughter walk through a swarm of paps?
most celeb parents want to shield and hide their children. not this twatdouche


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> well why did they walk to the left at all when the apartment was to the right?
> why make your small daughter walk through a swarm of paps?
> most celeb parents want to shield and hide their children. not this twatdouche



I find the fact that she let her wander in the cold worse than she lost her for three seconds in her building's lobby. She's slow. Kim that is not that the baby walks slow. North is a California baby she always looks shocked by the cold, which she always feels because her parents don't know what hats and mittens are for


----------



## Hermes4evah

She's someone who is used to having everything done for her and her every waking moment is about her own needs. The bodyguard was in charge of both and she knew it. That's why he stayed watching North. 

Not that this excuses her but that explains it somewhat.


----------



## poopsie

B. Jara said:


> I'm thinking more along these lines...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922596






jeezus pleezus that should come with a warning!


----------



## labelwhore04

NYCBelle said:


> Not paying attention to North but what else is new. Anyway she's such a cutie!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFvQI16vYiE



lol at Kim walking ahead and just assuming a toddler is gonna follow behind. She's so clueless, she must really spend zero time with that child. What if that happened in public and someone just snatched North?


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> lol at Kim walking ahead and just assuming a toddler is gonna follow behind. She's so clueless, she must really spend zero time with that child. What if that happened in public and someone just snatched North?



We'd have a lot of pictures of the assailant



Hermes4evah said:


> She's someone who is used to having everything done for her and her every waking moment is about her own needs. The bodyguard was in charge of both and she knew it. That's why he stayed watching North.
> 
> Not that this excuses her but that explains it somewhat.



Yup and that shows me she is not involved with North.  She will leave her with anyone.
It's weird watching a baby knowing that she will be on the cover of PEOPLE one day with the title "MY PARENTS NEGLECTED ME MY WHOLE LIFE."


----------



## B. Jara

poopsie said:


> jeezus pleezus that should come with a warning!




Duly noted. &#128516;


----------



## caitlin1214

charmesh said:


> North is looking back at the photographers like, "I'll give whoever rescues me from this silly cow a reward".



I can just hear her going, "Get me away from her! I'll give you whatever you want! Money! Women! ... Men?"



Ladybug09 said:


> I mean dang! She just LEFT her!!!



I know parents do the, "Okay, I'm leaving! Bye!" thing when they want to leave a store and the child's not coming. They act like they're leaving, but they don't really do it. 

Kim actually left.


----------



## caitlin1214

Megs said:


> **I** wouldn't



Me, neither. Choking hazard aside, I wouldn't want to fall asleep wearing a pearl necklace, so I wouldn't want my (hypothetical) child wearing one to bed, either. 


(Plus, they make some adorable tromp l'oeil pearl necklace onesies and t-shirts for babies.)


----------



## charmesh

caitlin1214 said:


> I can just hear her going, "Get me away from her! I'll give you whatever you want! Money! Women! ... Men?"
> 
> 
> 
> I know parents do the, "Okay, I'm leaving! Bye!" thing when they want to leave a store and the child's not coming. They act like they're leaving, but they don't really do it.
> 
> Kim actually left.



I've done the I'm leaving thing before. Usually to get them heading out the front door. And yes I've left kids for a bit. But always in places where the people know them.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I think part of the reason she isn't attached to north is a, because she is narcissistic and she always comes first in the world.And b, since she isnt in love woth kanye, north might be a reminder that she has a baby with someone she truly doesn't love. 

I am amazed as to how resilient kim is. In spite of how much people hate her and how much her personal life sucks, she still carries on and likes to keep up appearances. Britney spears has a total meltdown and people liked her way more than they like kim.

I think with the kardashians it's all about looking like you are happy and relying on material things to validate you. They are just built differently. You could give me all the money on he world but if I didn't have true love I'd be miserable and I wouldn't even bother pretending I'm alright.


----------



## dangerouscurves

joegd said:


> With that outfit (Colette) and yellow hair, she'd be so cool in a fight video game like Marvel vs Snk. She'd attack people by smashing them with her big posterieur screaming "like, like, like, like, bible, bible"  and  smashing etc and she'd fly and everything




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Good Mornin'!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> lol at Kim walking ahead and just assuming a toddler is gonna follow behind. She's so clueless, she must really spend zero time with that child. What if that happened in public and someone just snatched North?




That would never happen because there are always paparazzi and bodyguards.


----------



## MarieG

NYCBelle said:


> Monica Rose where are you???



With Monica she would "only" be on the "best dressed" lists, not on the "most talked about" /"horrendous" lists...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

MarieG said:


> With Monica she would "only" be on the "best dressed" lists, not on the "most talked about" /"horrendous" lists...



Kim has nvevr been a particularly good dresser, even with a stylist. The reason people say that is because she stresses so bad now it makes her past tackiness look decent. It's easy to forget how much you hated your old boss when your new boss is worse. 

Trying to dress classy never came naturally to her, she would try really hard but it always looked cheap.  I remember when she'd show up on the red carpet in jeans and white boots. Cringe. I am aware that wasn't het.Monica era, although even with monica it was all blazers, handbags and boots. Nothing amazing.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

What is going on with J.Bonelli's lower lip? I see some weird bumps, have these always been there?


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Ugh, she looks like she is one catsuit away from a total breakdown.


----------



## ByeKitty

celeb_analyzer said:


> Kim has nvevr been a particularly good dresser, even with a stylist. The reason people say that is because she stresses so bad now it makes her past tackiness look decent. It's easy to forget how much you hated your old boss when your new boss is worse.
> 
> Trying to dress classy never came naturally to her, she would try really hard but it always looked cheap.  I remember when she'd show up on the red carpet in jeans and white boots. Cringe. I am aware that wasn't het.Monica era, although even with monica it was all blazers, handbags and boots. Nothing amazing.


I agree with you here... She never had an eye for fashion. In fact, I'm like "at least she looks interesting now", with all of these experimental designer items. She's someone's dress-up doll. Although the things she wears are not particularly tasteful and flattering, they do make me look twice. Sometimes I think to myself: "that fabric is beautiful", and I never would've said that before, about Herve Leger/Blazer wearing Kim who always wore cheap looking clothes.


----------



## NYCBelle

michie said:


> Chile...she just walked off and left the girl.



Of course she has someone else to look after her...the bodyguard. Pretty disturbing that it seems he had to get Kim's attention to get North smh



charmesh said:


> I find the fact that she let her wander in the cold worse than she lost her for three seconds in her building's lobby. She's slow. Kim that is not that the baby walks slow. North is a California baby she always looks shocked by the cold, which she always feels because her parents don't know what hats and mittens are for



It was freezing that day. Below zero kind of weather. 



labelwhore04 said:


> lol at Kim walking ahead and just assuming a toddler is gonna follow behind. She's so clueless, she must really spend zero time with that child. What if that happened in public and someone just snatched North?



Seriously. My son is a few months younger than North and even when he's walking in front of me he wants to take off. Toddlers are fast little humans.



celeb_analyzer said:


> Kim has nvevr been a particularly good dresser, even with a stylist. The reason people say that is because she stresses so bad now it makes her past tackiness look decent. It's easy to forget how much you hated your old boss when your new boss is worse.
> 
> Trying to dress classy never came naturally to her, she would try really hard but it always looked cheap.  I remember when she'd show up on the red carpet in jeans and white boots. Cringe. I am aware that wasn't het.Monica era, although even with monica it was all blazers, handbags and boots. Nothing amazing.



Yes but she seemed confident...now she just looks insecure and uncomfortable in the horrible styles she wears now



Wentworth-Roth said:


> What is going on with J.Bonelli's lower lip? I see some weird bumps, have these always been there?



I can't stand Joyce's lips I'm sure she's had injections but the shape is hers. Her son has the same mouth.


----------



## *spoiled*

I will just leave this here.   *walks out of room*


----------



## Swanky

*Good enough to eat! Kim Kardashian can't resist biting Kanye West in steamy selfie after another loved-up night in Paris*


They've barely been able to keep their hands off each other since reuniting in Paris.
And after loved-up PDAs in the Paris Fashion Week front rows, Kim Kardashian shared another steamy moment with Kanye West, and her 27 million Instagram followers.
The 34-year-old blonde posted a snap to her social media accounts showing her playfully biting her husband. 










I could eat you up: Kim Kardashian playfully bites Kanye West for an amorous selfie in Paris

In the grainy image uploaded on Monday evening, Kim leans in close to her husband of nearly a year, baring her teeth. 
While Kanye doesn't break from his trademark pout, cheeky Kim nibbles at the rapper's cheek as she snaps a selfie.
And just in case her followers were unsure as to her amorous mood, Kim included a couple of fruity emojis with her image - an aubergine and a peach.
Earlier in the evening Kim had watched Kanye performing at the Louis Vuitton Foundation Frank Gehry Museum, just one of many high profile appearances for the couple during their week in the French capital.





 
City of love: Kim has been posting highlights of the couple's loved-up trip to Paris  to her Instagram account


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2987704/Kim-Kardashian-t-resist-biting-Kanye-West-steamy-selfie.html#ixzz3Tzqdh7S9


----------



## NYCBelle

*spoiled* said:


> I will just leave this here.   *walks out of room*


----------



## NYCBelle

Saw in her MUA Mario's IG that he was off to France yesterday. Save her from Joyce's slip up


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> I agree with you here... She never had an eye for fashion. In fact, I'm like "at least she looks interesting now", with all of these experimental designer items. She's someone's dress-up doll. Although the things she wears are not particularly tasteful and flattering, they do make me look twice. Sometimes I think to myself: "that fabric is beautiful", and I never would've said that before, about Herve Leger/Blazer wearing Kim who always wore cheap looking clothes.


she doesn't have the figure for clothes either IMO......anything she wears is going to look awful in back

I'm sorry I know some people might like her huge butt but I think it looks freakish


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Good enough to eat! Kim Kardashian can't resist biting Kanye West in steamy selfie after another loved-up night in Paris*
> 
> 
> They've barely been able to keep their hands off each other since reuniting in Paris.
> And after loved-up PDAs in the Paris Fashion Week front rows, Kim Kardashian shared another steamy moment with Kanye West, and her 27 million Instagram followers.
> The 34-year-old blonde posted a snap to her social media accounts showing her playfully biting her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/03/10/2680B00000000578-2987704-image-a-42_1425993746853.jpg
> 
> 
> I could eat you up: Kim Kardashian playfully bites Kanye West for an amorous selfie in Paris
> 
> In the grainy image uploaded on Monday evening, Kim leans in close to her husband of nearly a year, baring her teeth.
> While Kanye doesn't break from his trademark pout, cheeky Kim nibbles at the rapper's cheek as she snaps a selfie.
> And just in case her followers were unsure as to her amorous mood, Kim included a couple of fruity emojis with her image - an aubergine and a peach.
> Earlier in the evening Kim had watched Kanye performing at the Louis Vuitton Foundation Frank Gehry Museum, just one of many high profile appearances for the couple during their week in the French capital.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/03/10/267E0B3500000578-0-image-m-3_1425975816328.jpg
> City of love: Kim has been posting highlights of the couple's loved-up trip to Paris  to her Instagram account
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2987704/Kim-Kardashian-t-resist-biting-Kanye-West-steamy-selfie.html#ixzz3Tzqdh7S9



Eggplant and peach emoji huh? Still selling this relationship story, I see.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I'm sorry I know some people might like her huge butt but I think it looks freakish


To me, I think it's less of liking it and more of the fact that there exist women who's behinds do in fact look like that naturally. The reason her's looks freakish is because it's not natural and she has that big butt on two skinny legs and thin thighs. If she were proportioned, it wouldn't look freakish.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> To me, I think it's less of liking it and more of the fact that there exist women who's behinds do in fact look like that naturally. The reason her's looks freakish is because it's not natural and she has that big butt on two skinny legs and thin thighs. If she were proportioned, it wouldn't look freakish.


well I suppose if she's making women who are naturally larger feel better, there's some good in it

but I'm thinking it's going too far the other way now

the other night we were out to dinner.  There was a young woman sitting at the bar with her BF.  She was wearing short shorts.  The weather was not really hot.  She had very large thighs and she was apparently very proud of them.

we hear a lot of talk about the unnatural expectations put on young girls by the fashion industry but I see a lot of young girls around here proudly displaying their overweight bodies - baring their bellies in short shirts, etc.

there's healthy (not anorexic) and then there's overweight.  Not everyone can be thin but if you'r not thin you can dress for your body type

maybe I'm going OT here, sorry


----------



## NYCBelle

Bette Midler singing Kim's tweets

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWWoQpZjTNQ


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> well I suppose if she's making women who are naturally larger feel better, there's some good in it
> 
> but I'm thinking it's going too far the other way now
> 
> the other night we were out to dinner.  There was a young woman sitting at the bar with her BF.  She was wearing short shorts.  The weather was not really hot.  She had very large thighs and she was apparently very proud of them.
> 
> we hear a lot of talk about the unnatural expectations put on young girls by the fashion industry but I see a lot of young girls around here proudly displaying their overweight bodies - baring their bellies in short shirts, etc.
> 
> there's healthy (not anorexic) and then there's overweight.  Not everyone can be thin but if you'r not thin you can dress for your body type
> 
> maybe I'm going OT here, sorry


I think it's all a reaction to what was the "standard" of beauty and a sexy body being a thin white woman tbh. So now curves are in, not being thin is in, exercising to get a butt is in (if you don't just buy one), etc. What you may call very large thighs may not be large to someone else....so it's all relative. But i do agree there seems to be a need to flaunt overweight bodies recently but again, I think that's the counter to mainstream sexy equals thin and unshapely. The mainstream seems to be changing slightly.


----------



## *spoiled*

sdkitty said:


> well I suppose if she's making women who are naturally larger feel better, there's some good in it
> 
> but I'm thinking it's going too far the other way now
> 
> the other night we were out to dinner.  There was a young woman sitting at the bar with her BF.  She was wearing short shorts.  The weather was not really hot.  She had very large thighs and she was apparently very proud of them.
> 
> we hear a lot of talk about the unnatural expectations put on young girls by the fashion industry but I see a lot of young girls around here proudly displaying their overweight bodies - baring their bellies in short shirts, etc.
> 
> there's healthy (not anorexic) and then there's overweight.  Not everyone can be thin but if you'r not thin you can dress for your body type
> 
> maybe I'm going OT here, sorry



I don't see a problem with the woman at the bar being proud of her "very large thighs".  Your comment comes off very judgmental.  
"if you're not thin, you can dress for your body type"  So a thin woman can dress like a tramp and it's ok because she's thin, but let a woman with "very large thighs" do it, and its an issue.


----------



## ByeKitty

sdkitty said:


> well I suppose if she's making women who are naturally larger feel better, there's some good in it
> 
> but I'm thinking it's going too far the other way now
> 
> the other night we were out to dinner.  There was a young woman sitting at the bar with her BF.  She was wearing short shorts.  The weather was not really hot.  She had very large thighs and she was apparently very proud of them.
> 
> we hear a lot of talk about the unnatural expectations put on young girls by the fashion industry but I see a lot of young girls around here proudly displaying their overweight bodies - baring their bellies in short shirts, etc.
> 
> there's healthy (not anorexic) and then there's overweight.  Not everyone can be thin but if you'r not thin you can dress for your body type
> 
> maybe I'm going OT here, sorry



Thin women also have to dress for their body types... that rule goes for everyone IMO! Of course, the less flabby parts, the easier it is to get away with crop tops and the like. But still, thin girls come in many shapes and some really shouldn't wear crop tops because it's very unflattering.


----------



## skislope15

Throwing shade at Kim last night... She didn't say it but everyone knew it. She posted a pic of her baby on the potty talking with another baby and it was removed 2x but Kim's *** pics are always up...guess IG has replaced tmz on her payroll


----------



## RueMonge

NYCBelle said:


> Bette Midler singing Kim's tweets
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWWoQpZjTNQ




So delicious.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Leaving her hotel for lunch






Daily fail credit


----------



## sdkitty

*spoiled* said:


> I don't see a problem with the woman at the bar being proud of her "very large thighs".  Your comment comes off very judgmental.
> "if you're not thin, you can dress for your body type"  So a thin woman can dress like a tramp and it's ok because she's thin, but let a woman with "very large thighs" do it, and its an issue.


true a thin woman can be in bad taste too
but seeing someone with nice legs showing them off compared with an overweight person (men do this too, with their beer bellies), is just not something nice to look at IMO

If you're at the beach, that's one thing but otherwise, if you don't have a great body, dress accordingly

I have a less than perfect body and I do all I can to wear clothes that flatter and cover the parts that are less attractive


----------



## lawchick

Encore Hermes said:


> Leaving her hotel for lunch
> 
> View attachment 2923525
> View attachment 2923526
> View attachment 2923527
> View attachment 2923528
> 
> Daily fail credit


Is this the same Givenchy jumpsuit she wore the other day without the lace up in the front?  Never mind, it's different but almost exactly the same.


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> Leaving her hotel for lunch
> 
> View attachment 2923525
> View attachment 2923526
> View attachment 2923527
> View attachment 2923528
> 
> Daily fail credit



Mario swooped in to save her face. Joyce needs to get fired


----------



## skislope15

Encore Hermes said:


> Leaving her hotel for lunch
> 
> View attachment 2923525
> View attachment 2923526
> View attachment 2923527
> View attachment 2923528
> 
> Daily fail credit




The camel toe gene is strong in this family


----------



## CobaltBlu

This isn't saying much but that's her best look so far.  
Still awful though and sorry but I think those boots are stupid.


----------



## NYCBelle

CobaltBlu said:


> This isn't saying much but that's her best look so far.
> Still awful though and sorry but I think those boots are stupid.



not flattering at all


----------



## pukasonqo

is it me or she is going for the VB's not smiling for pics  or kanye's "trademark pout" (as the daily fail calls his sourpuss face)?
where does the daily fail finds their celebrity writers, sycophant school?


----------



## joegd

Lol, you could play ping-pong between those mouth and nose


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Leaving her hotel for lunch
> 
> View attachment 2923525
> View attachment 2923526
> View attachment 2923527
> View attachment 2923528
> 
> Daily fail credit




Would she just put her arms in the SLEEVES OF THE COAT!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> Would she just put her arms in the SLEEVES OF THE COAT!!



I think Kanye leaves her list of things she can't do with her outfit of the day.


----------



## redney

NYCBelle said:


> I think Kanye leaves her list of things she can't do with her outfit of the day.



She must get written instructions or he gives her his rules on their 8 hour phone conversations. She can't disobey since all the paps are there to catch any deviations from his directives.


----------



## NYCBelle

redney said:


> She must get written instructions or he gives her his rules on their 8 hour phone conversations. She can't disobey since all the paps are there to catch any deviations from his directives.



This stresses me out lol


----------



## Hermes4evah

pukasonqo said:


> where does the daily fail finds their celebrity writers, sycophant school?




Sometimes it seems that English isn't the first language of the writers. They write like 12 year olds not professional,  adult writers. There are better words to flatter with.


----------



## saira1214

CobaltBlu said:


> This isn't saying much but that's her best look so far.
> Still awful though and sorry but I think those boots are stupid.



+1 those boots need to be burned.


----------



## AECornell

Why are thigh-high open toe boots even a thing? Makes no damn sense.



CobaltBlu said:


> This isn't saying much but that's her best look so far.
> 
> Still awful though and sorry but I think those boots are stupid.


----------



## poopsie

AECornell said:


> Why are thigh-high open toe boots even a thing? Makes no damn sense.




Especially with open toes.


----------



## pukasonqo

Hermes4evah said:


> Sometimes it seems that English isn't the first language of the writers. They write like 12 year olds not professional,  adult writers. There are better words to flatter with.




yup, drives me nuts! i need a new dictionary as hair is now locks, legs are pins, mouth became pout and on it goes
it makes me feel like dumbing down is the new black....


----------



## littlerock

Lounorada said:


> Would she just put her arms in the SLEEVES OF THE COAT!!




Wearing coats properly is for the little people. The common man. Don't you know?


----------



## littlerock

The open toed boot is a sin. Open toed boots at paris fashion week, is a sin squared.

Btw, I just realized who her face reminds me of. This will come off as incredibly harsh, but it's the honest truth. I went to a friend's funeral back in the day and it was open casket. My friend's embalmed face had this hard plastic appearance. It was so odd looking, I had never been to an open casket before, so I was really taken aback by the whole thing. Anyway, Kim's face reminds me of one that has been embalmed.


----------



## NYCBelle

littlerock said:


> The open toed boot is a sin. Open toed boots at paris fashion week, is a sin squared.
> 
> Btw, I just realized who her face reminds me of. This will come off as incredibly harsh, but it's the honest truth. I went to a friend's funeral back in the day and it was open casket. My friend's embalmed face had this hard plastic appearance. It was so odd looking, I had never been to an open casket before, so I was really taken aback by the whole thing. Anyway, Kim's face reminds me of one that has been embalmed.



That's what happens when it's injected all over with chemicals


----------



## fightthesunrise

berrydiva said:


> Eggplant and peach emoji huh? Still selling this relationship story, I see.




Right? I nearly spit out my water. I'm wondering if that was intentional because that's...ahem, how she likes it, or if she got confused and thought the peach just meant lady regions in general.


----------



## Encore Hermes

littlerock said:


> Btw,* I just realized who her face reminds me of.* This will come off as incredibly harsh, but it's the honest truth. I went to a friend's funeral back in the day and it was open casket. * My friend's embalmed face *had this hard plastic appearance. It was so odd looking, I had never been to an open casket before, so I was really taken aback by the whole thing. Anyway, Kim's face reminds me of one that has been embalmed.



omgomgomg Noooooooooo


----------



## berrydiva

fightthesunrise said:


> Right? I nearly spit out my water. I'm wondering if that was intentional because that's...ahem, how she likes it, or if she got confused and thought the peach just meant lady regions in general.


I think when she tries to be "hip and cool" it becomes a mess because she has no idea how to use the slang properly or put things in the right context. Guessing she's saying that's for Kanye and his boo. Who knows.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think it looks like the doorman traded  the cold prostitute for use of his coat.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm waiting for the "media" to pick up on the comparisons to Amber in the way Kim is being styled by Kanyezee. She looks like Amber -2.0....all she needs is a shaved head. From the extra sexualized IG posts with Yeezy to the bodysuits to the hair color to the current style. He's making her into the chick he had to take 30 showers to get over.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I'm waiting for the "media" to pick up on the comparisons to Amber in the way Kim is being styled by Kanyezee. She looks like Amber -2.0....all she needs is a shaved head. From the extra sexualized IG posts with Yeezy to the bodysuits to the hair color to the current style. He's making her into the chick he had to take 30 showers to get over.


----------



## charmesh

Hermes4evah said:


> Sometimes it seems that English isn't the first language of the writers. They write like 12 year olds not professional,  adult writers. There are better words to flatter with.


A middle school newspaper has better proof readers


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> Why are thigh-high open toe boots even a thing? Makes no damn sense.


Because hookers need something besides clear platforms to wear.


----------



## charmesh

fightthesunrise said:


> Right? I nearly spit out my water. I'm wondering if that was intentional because that's...ahem, how she likes it, or if she got confused and thought the peach just meant lady regions in general.


As the resident Instagram addict let me explain the eggplant thing. It's trendy if you're a man to post photos of your penis (the eggplant) in underwear (an sometimes not) on Saturdays. Trust me & do not go searching, it will scare you. All in all, it is the male version of the THOT behavior of showing your cleavage or butt cheeks.


----------



## ByeKitty

fightthesunrise said:


> Right? I nearly spit out my water. I'm wondering if that was intentional because that's...ahem, how she likes it, or if she got confused and thought the peach just meant lady regions in general.



What does it mean? Could you enlighten me on this?  You could use PM if it's not suited for an umm... public forum.


----------



## michie

charmesh said:


> As the resident Instagram addict let me explain the eggplant thing. It's trendy if you're a man to post photos of your penis (the eggplant) in underwear (an sometimes not) on Saturdays. Trust me & do not go searching, it will scare you. All in all, it is the male version of the THOT behavior of showing your cleavage or butt cheeks.



I thought it was Fridays. Either way, SMH.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> What does it mean? Could you enlighten me on this?  You could use PM if it's not suited for an umm... public forum.


Well the eggplant is the peen and peach is the a$$...but I suspect that Kim may think it's something else. I guess she's telling us how she likes it from Yeezy. At least now I know he's a top.


----------



## littlerock

*spoiled* said:


> I will just leave this here.   *walks out of room*



How did I miss this? Kanye is wearing velvet-like pointy witch heels?


----------



## labelwhore04

charmesh said:


> As the resident Instagram addict let me explain the eggplant thing. It's trendy if you're a man to post photos of your penis (the eggplant) in underwear (an sometimes not) on Saturdays. Trust me & do not go searching, it will scare you. All in all, it is the male version of the THOT behavior of showing your cleavage or butt cheeks.



They banned the #eggplantfriday hashtags for all the days of the week


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> I thought it was Fridays. Either way, SMH.


It's a shame that THOT behavior has passed on to the male population.


----------



## michie

She's not sexy. We've seen her tape, even the commentary was was wack as hell. I wouldn't even want to see her and Kanye going at it, even though I'll bet, from seeing his award disruptions, that he's a pro at coitus interruptus.


----------



## yinnie

berrydiva said:


> Well the eggplant is the peen and peach is the a$$...but I suspect that Kim may think it's something else. I guess she's telling us how she likes it from Yeezy. At least now I know he's a top.



Oh I see I see, I thought she put those emojis to say she is a fruitloop


----------



## poopsie

I learn something new here all the time


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> She's not sexy. We've seen her tape, even the commentary was was wack as hell. I wouldn't even want to see her and Kanye going at it, even though I'll bet, from seeing his award disruptions, that he's a pro at coitus interruptus.


----------



## pukasonqo

either she is going to pretend to be class or she is going to be krass
trying to look serious, anna wintourish in pics and then running to IG screaming:" i am hot, see? i am hip, hot and got the lingo, i am sex on a stick!" makes no sense to me but (shrugs) what do i know? i am here posting from the safety of my ipad
i am surprised camille paglia hasn't written an esay in how kimbo is the new feminist


----------



## Lounorada

littlerock said:


> Wearing coats properly is for the little people. The common man. Don't you know?




How could I forget...


----------



## Jikena

What the hell are those shoes ?? Super high thot shoes, open toes when it's boots..., and huh do I see wedge heels ending with a spike heel ? Waat.


----------



## charmesh

pukasonqo said:


> either she is going to pretend to be class or she is going to be krass
> trying to look serious, anna wintourish in pics and then running to IG screaming:" i am hot, see? i am hip, hot and got the lingo, i am sex on a stick!" makes no sense to me but (shrugs) what do i know? i am here posting from the safety of my ipad
> i am surprised camille paglia hasn't written an esay in how kimbo is the new feminist


Don't give Camille ideas


----------



## pukasonqo

charmesh said:


> Don't give Camille ideas




you are right, i better shut up now!


----------



## Lounorada

Mess.







 Dailymail


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>




I bet there are even more comparisons...


----------



## berrydiva

She looks tragic and that blond has aged her by about 10 years.


----------



## Lounorada

littlerock said:


> How did I miss this? Kanye is wearing velvet-like pointy witch heels?




Well they are slightly better than his Robin Hood boots from the Grammys...


----------



## littlerock

Lounorada said:


> Well they are slightly better than his Robin Hood boots from the Grammys...



His only mistake here is that these latest boots would go better with this velvet jacket.


----------



## littlerock

If Kanye dyed his hair blonde and wore his high heeled boots, he would almost be Amber himself. Maybe that is his ultimate goal??


----------



## veyda

I think he dresses himself in Kim's hooker clothes in private.


----------



## AECornell

Bahahaha [emoji23] Yesssss!



charmesh said:


> Because hookers need something besides clear platforms to wear.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Well they are slightly better than his Robin Hood boots from the Grammys...




his pose reminds  me of that guy from lord of the dance... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 now i expect kanye to break into a mad irish jig


----------



## Oryx816

The word "classy" is never to be used to describe either of these ladies (I use the term "ladies" with wild abandon here).  The difference between them, that is so evident in these photos, is that Amber owns it; she knows who she is and is fearlessly confident.  I can at least respect her for having an identity.  Kim is a mess because she exudes insecurity and never looks effortless or confident.

She is like the clingy, ill dressed kid on the playground trying to get in with the cool kids.  Her entire existence is calamitous.


----------



## labelwhore04

littlerock said:


> If Kanye dyed his hair blonde and wore his high heeled boots, he would almost be Amber himself. Maybe that is his ultimate goal??


----------



## Bentley1

littlerock said:


> How did I miss this? Kanye is wearing velvet-like pointy witch heels?




Lmaoo [emoji28]. I can't stop laughing. 

You guys are a mess in here. Love it!


----------



## littlerock

veyda said:


> I think he dresses himself in Kim's hooker clothes in private.




Well, they appear to be the same height a shoe size (you know what they say about men's feet.)


----------



## Staci_W

Amber wore it better.


----------



## caitlin1214

Men used to wear heels before women did. 

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2013/06/high-heels-were-popular-among-men-before-women/


But Louis XIV he ain't.


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2923870
> 
> 
> The word "classy" is never to be used to describe either of these ladies (I use the term "ladies" with wild abandon here).  The difference between them, that is so evident in these photos, is that Amber owns it; she knows who she is and is fearlessly confident.  I can at least respect her for having an identity.  Kim is a mess because she exudes insecurity and never looks effortless or confident.
> 
> She is like the clingy, ill dressed kid on the playground trying to get in with the cool kids.  Her entire existence is calamitous.


I totally agree that Amber owns who she is completely.


----------



## uhpharm01

Lounorada said:


> Mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymail



Haha!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I'm waiting for the "media" to pick up on the comparisons to Amber in the way Kim is being styled by Kanyezee. She looks like Amber -2.0....all she needs is a shaved head. From the extra sexualized IG posts with Yeezy to the bodysuits to the hair color to the current style. He's making her into the chick he had to take 30 showers to get over.



Alla this!


----------



## caitlin1214

littlerock said:


> Btw, I just realized who her face reminds me of. This will come off as incredibly harsh, but it's the honest truth. I went to a friend's funeral back in the day and it was open casket. My friend's embalmed face had this hard plastic appearance. It was so odd looking, I had never been to an open casket before, so I was really taken aback by the whole thing. Anyway, Kim's face reminds me of one that has been embalmed.



I could see that. Or a death mask, maybe. It's like it's them but it's not really them anymore.


(My mom's side of the family is Irish and so Irish wakes how we mourn people.)

Just like it's her but it's not really her anymore. 



Staci_W said:


> Amber wore it better.




So she's stealing (or Kanye's giving her) Amber's look and she's stealing Victoria Beckham's never smile thing in photos. 


Amber's clothes look better on her and Victoria Beckham's not smiling face looks better on her. 


At least the dresses and the Loubs were hers and she doesn't have them anymore because Kanye took them away from her.


----------



## poopsie

caitlin1214 said:


> I could see that. Or a death mask, maybe. It's like it's them but it's not really them anymore.
> 
> 
> (My mom's side of the family is Irish and so Irish wakes how we mourn people.)
> 
> Just like it's her but it's not really her anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's stealing (or Kanye's giving her) Amber's look and she's stealing Victoria Beckham's never smile thing in photos.
> 
> 
> Amber's clothes look better on her and Victoria Beckham's not smiling face looks better on her.
> 
> 
> *At least the dresses and the Loubs were hers and she doesn't have them anymore because Kanye took them away from her*.





Yes----but she_ let_ him. Any man who tried that with me would still be walking funny :boxing:


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> As the resident Instagram addict let me explain the eggplant thing. It's trendy if you're a man to post photos of your penis (the eggplant) in underwear (an sometimes not) on Saturdays. Trust me & do not go searching, it will scare you. All in all, it is the male version of the THOT behavior of showing your cleavage or butt cheeks.



I searched it w/o knowing what it was and it re-affirmed my belief that men are JUST as thirsty as women.


----------



## anitalilac

NYCBelle said:


> Not paying attention to North but what else is new. Anyway she's such a cutie!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFvQI16vYiE



Wow! She just walk ahead of her toddler? Expect a 2 year old to follow? She is really really really clueless........


----------



## FreeSpirit71

littlerock said:


> Wearing coats properly is for the little people. The common man. Don't you know?



Hey if it's good enough for Hansel and Derek...ya know?  Also, Hansel's blonde is much better than Kimmie's. Just sayin'


----------



## Chloe_chick999

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey if it's good enough for Hansel and Derek...ya know?  Also, Hansel's blonde is much better than Kimmie's. Just sayin'




Is the first clip from the actual movie, or something else? &#128515;


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2923870
> 
> 
> The word "classy" is never to be used to describe either of these ladies (I use the term "ladies" with wild abandon here).  The difference between them, that is so evident in these photos, is that Amber owns it; she knows who she is and is fearlessly confident.  I can at least respect her for having an identity.  Kim is a mess because she exudes insecurity and never looks effortless or confident.
> 
> She is like the clingy, ill dressed kid on the playground trying to get in with the cool kids.  Her entire existence is calamitous.





Chloe_chick999 said:


> Is the first clip from the actual movie, or something else? &#128515;



Valentino Show today. Surprise!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CobaltBlu said:


> Valentino Show today. Surprise!



That. Is awesome!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That. Is awesome!



In every way!


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> As the resident Instagram addict let me explain the eggplant thing. It's trendy if you're a man to post photos of your penis (the eggplant) in underwear (an sometimes not) on Saturdays. Trust me & do not go searching, it will scare you. All in all, it is the male version of the THOT behavior of showing your cleavage or butt cheeks.



What!!!!???


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I think she had a baby thinking it would give her purpose and an identity but I still don't think she has reached that point where she is content with her life. All these attention seeking antics are the proof of that. 

For all those who say she has no identity, remember when she was at homeless sheleters giving food out after the kris divorce fiasco, now she is running around paris in clothes that are there to blatantly display her wealth. 

It really is sad and I think she sets an example to young women, in that so many people look at her and don't want their life to be like hers. She is aging ungracefully and last no legacy left behind. 

Although there will be fools out there who don't learn from her mistakes and will pursue fame and fortune at all costs.


----------



## YSoLovely

New sex tape / nude pics incoming?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

YSoLovely said:


> New sex tape / nude pics incoming?



Oh lawd. Yes...this is the run-up to a tape release Unbelievable.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

At Louis Vuitton and apparently they were booed when walking in. Also Nori did not make an appearance anywhere and did they sit next to Anna at all this week?  Hmmm


----------



## ByeKitty

Kanye doesn't even bother with his own outfits anymore now that he can dress up his wife. They look super odd together... She looks super OTT all the time, and he's standing right next to her dressed like a college student.


----------



## NY_Mami

She is the type that will wear anything just because it's designer.... SMH


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kanye only dressed up for the Givenchy show


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Oh goodness....my eyes involuntarily squeezed shut at the thought of a sex tape featuring those two, noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

YSoLovely said:


> New sex tape / nude pics incoming?



Naked pics of Ricardo


----------



## NYCBelle

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 2924200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924201
> 
> 
> 
> At Louis Vuitton and apparently they were booed when walking in. Also Nori did not make an appearance anywhere and did they sit next to Anna at all this week?  Hmmm



OMG that blouse!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Only because she's the cutest


----------



## madeinnyc

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 2924200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924201
> 
> 
> 
> At Louis Vuitton and apparently they were booed when walking in. Also Nori did not make an appearance anywhere and did they sit next to Anna at all this week?  Hmmm




I guess the Russians are on their payroll too now smh. Damn Mira. Not a good look &#128528;


----------



## charmesh

I don't think Kanye cares about nude photos leaking of his wife. He treats her like she is his top earning ho. I think if everybody is investigating it is because there is music on it. And how do all these celebrities keep getting their phones and laptops stolen? Kimye have a million people following them. Was anything else of value stolen?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

NYCBelle said:


> Naked pics of Ricardo



Pics of Ricardo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kimye sex tape


----------



## Encore Hermes

What is she wearing?


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> What is she wearing?



Looks like Denise Huxtable made that blouse


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shing-best-steps-completely-plunging-bra.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ew must have been sent to her. I dont think they buy what she wears, they want free. 
I guess kanye thinks LV is ok again


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OMFG


----------



## NYCBelle

Continued from Dailymail


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This trick looks like a freaking circus clown. Somebody help her


----------



## Encore Hermes

How many 'costume' changes does she do in a day?


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> How many 'costume' changes does she do in a day?



I couldn't deal with having to look "perfect" constantly


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I know someone that is up there in the fashion industry and at PFW  and she does like 7 changes a day (different outfit for each show and then parties) Her IG is fascinating lol


----------



## Jayne1

Experts, your opinions please does mean it's not a wig?  I'm noticing re-growth.


----------



## AECornell

We get it, you're a hooker, you have huge boobs... next.



NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shing-best-steps-completely-plunging-bra.html


----------



## NYCBelle

Well at least her make up looks good...Thankful for Mario saving the rest of PFW


----------



## NYCBelle

Jayne1 said:


> Experts, your opinions please does mean it's not a wig?  I'm noticing re-growth.



def not a wig


----------



## ophousewife

My hair stylist was adamant that Kim is wearing a blonde wig but there does seem to be regrowth in that pic.  I still wonder how she'd be able to color her hair so much and not be bald though.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> Only because she's the cutest



So, this baby sits in the hotel room all day and night with her Nanny? No fresh air, no going to the park with her parents, no going to dinner with her parents. Great childhood.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> So, this baby sits in the hotel room all day and night with her Nanny? No fresh air, no going to the park with her parents, no going to dinner with her parents. Great childhood.



Let's be happy they're not dragging her to a fashion show


----------



## Hermes4evah

Or frightened, sleep deprived 

and without appropriate clothing through a crowd of blinding flashbulbs


----------



## charmesh

We don't know what North does when her parents aren't calling the paps. I bet the two of them are planning some Paris staged photo ops for her the minute they are done with the shows. Galleries, shops, maybe even a carousel. They probably won't let the opportunity to parade her around for the cameras pass


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the skirt. Just not on her.


And I would have liked the blouse if it weren't for that odd ruffles thing it's doing.


----------



## Ladybug09

Her nip is popping out of the sheer part of that crochet top.


----------



## madeinnyc

Encore Hermes said:


> Ew must have been sent to her. I dont think they buy what she wears, they want free.
> I guess kanye thinks LV is ok again
> View attachment 2924390
> 
> View attachment 2924391




She looks really wide. I thought black was supposed to be slimming.


----------



## zen1965

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shing-best-steps-completely-plunging-bra.html





madeinnyc said:


> She looks really wide. I thought black was supposed to be slimming.



Crikey. That must be in the top ten of the worst outfits ever. 

And , yes, she looks VERY wide


----------



## poopsie

madeinnyc said:


> She looks really wide. *I thought black was supposed to be slimming.*





It can only do so much


----------



## charmesh

madeinnyc said:


> She looks really wide. I thought black was supposed to be slimming.



Not when it's five sizes too small


----------



## zaara10

NYCBelle said:


> Well at least her make up looks good...Thankful for Mario saving the rest of PFW


Her makeup definitely looks better.


----------



## pukasonqo

madeinnyc said:


> She looks really wide. I thought black was supposed to be slimming.




it is when you wear it in your size!


----------



## usmcwifey

I feel bad for her...you know your relationship is unhealthy when you completely change everything about yourself (and not for the better) ...she doesn't smile anymore, she wears outfits like what she liked to wear before....she's a mess


----------



## morgan20

Awful awful outfits every single one of them! Reminds me of when my daughter was five and playing dress up with her dolls


----------



## dr.pepper

The hair isn't growing on me, but whatever, it is what it is. Her makeup has vastly improved, so from the neck up she isn't THAT BAD imho, but these PFW get-ups are something else!


----------



## ByeKitty

dr.pepper said:


> The hair isn't growing on me, but whatever, it is what it is. Her makeup has vastly improved, so from the neck up she isn't THAT BAD imho, but these PFW get-ups are something else!



I agree, they should really fire Joyce because she's doing a terrible job.


----------



## NYCBelle

dr.pepper said:


> The hair isn't growing on me, but whatever, it is what it is. Her makeup has vastly improved, so from the neck up she isn't THAT BAD imho, but these PFW get-ups are something else!



Because she flew Mario in after Joyce eff her nose up


----------



## NYCBelle

ByeKitty said:


> I agree, they should really fire Joyce because she's doing a terrible job.



I never liked how she did her make up. Over did it


----------



## NYCBelle

people on IG are hilarious

Kanye dancing vid to Living Single theme

http://websta.me/p/938522871075486830_55245558

http://websta.me/p/938527733441112468_31331801


----------



## saira1214

I'm just going to leave these here to show the comparison. Kanye is/has been trying to mold Kim into Christina. Right down to the parted hair.


----------



## NYCBelle

saira1214 said:


> I'm just going to leave these here to show the comparison. Kanye is/has been trying to mold Kim into Christina. Right down to the parted hair.



Of course. Since the beginning.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> What is she wearing?


 


Encore Hermes said:


> Ew must have been sent to her. I dont think they buy what she wears, they want free.
> I guess kanye thinks LV is ok again
> View attachment 2924390
> 
> View attachment 2924391


 
Well, she isn't wearing LV... she's wearing Givenchy straight off the runway from the Sunday night, or more likely that for the past 3 days someone has been busy altering it for Kimbo to wear 





I'm surprised she got an invite and interesting that she [del]Kanye[/del] chose for her to wear Givenchy to the Louis Vuitton show, I guess Nicolas didn't send her anything LV to wear (she is not someone I would want advertising my clothes/brand)


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> Well, she isn't wearing LV... she's wearing Givenchy straight off the runway from the Sunday night, or more likely that for the past 3 days someone has been busy altering it for Kimbo to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised she got an invite and interesting that she [del]Kanye[/del] chose for her to wear Givenchy to the Louis Vuitton show, I guess Nicolas didn't send her anything LV to wear (she is not someone I would want advertising my clothes/brand)



Ricardo you did it again!


----------



## CobaltBlu

hate it on the model, hate it on her. blech.


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> Well, she isn't wearing LV... she's wearing Givenchy straight off the runway from the Sunday night, or more likely that for the past 3 days someone has been busy altering it for Kimbo to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised she got an invite and interesting that she [del]Kanye[/del] chose for her to wear Givenchy to the Louis Vuitton show, I guess Nicolas didn't send her anything LV to wear (she is not someone I would want advertising my clothes/brand)



I wish NG would come back to bal.


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> I agree, they should really fire Joyce because she's doing a terrible job.


I wonder what all these hangers on are going to once the Kardashians are over? A lot of them are too associated with the family. Their social media is flooded with them & their whole image is tied in with the koven. And some seem very bad at their jobs. I bet when the Kardashians go down they are drag more than a few careers down with them.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> New sex tape / nude pics incoming?


----------



## shiny_things

So let me get this straight, Kim just happens to mention that she has made another sex tape with Kanye in an interview. Then Kanye's laptop gets stolen and I guess there will a shock sex tape leak that Kim will be totally devastated about and will earns lots more money and publicity.........sorry I mean do everything in her power to stop.


----------



## NYCBelle

charmesh said:


> I wonder what all these hangers on are going to once the Kardashians are over? A lot of them are too associated with the family. Their social media is flooded with them & their whole image is tied in with the koven. And some seem very bad at their jobs. I bet when the Kardashians go down they are drag more than a few careers down with them.



Joyce does Nicki Minaj's make up and few others. Same for Mario. Jenn Atkin does hair for other celebs as well. Steph Shep has nothing but Kim....where did she come from anyway?


----------



## Lounorada

One of the few times Kanye looks truly happy... when he's holding hands with himself. Naww!


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> I don't think Kanye cares about nude photos leaking of his wife. He treats her like she is his top earning ho. I think if everybody is investigating it is because there is music on it. And how do all these celebrities keep getting their phones and laptops stolen? Kimye have a million people following them. Was anything else of value stolen?




I know right? How did Kanye even lose it. He's like surrounded by at least 10 other people all the time.


----------



## dangerouscurves

shiny_things said:


> So let me get this straight, Kim just happens to mention that she has made another sex tape with Kanye in an interview. Then Kanye's laptop gets stolen and I guess there will a shock sex tape leak that Kim will be totally devastated about and will earns lots more money and publicity.........sorry I mean do everything in her power to stop.




I shudder at the thought of it.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> Well, she isn't wearing LV... she's wearing Givenchy straight off the runway from the Sunday night, or more likely that for the past 3 days someone has been busy altering it for Kimbo to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised she got an invite and interesting that she [del]Kanye[/del] chose for her to wear Givenchy to the Louis Vuitton show, I guess Nicolas didn't send her anything LV to wear (she is not someone I would want advertising my clothes/brand)




That skirt.................a very unfortunate place for that ruffle dontcha think? 



saira1214 said:


> I wish NG would come back to bal.




Is AW doing that bad there?


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> That skirt.................a very unfortunate place for that ruffle dontcha think?




It sure is.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> It sure is.





It isn't the first time and sadly won't be the last


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> It isn't the first time and sadly won't be the last


 
Kanye sure loves to pick the female-genital-esque fashions for his 'wife' [del]life size doll[/del]


----------



## Ladybug09

usmcwifey said:


> I feel bad for her...you know your relationship is unhealthy when you completely change everything about yourself (and not for the better) ...she doesn't smile anymore, she wears outfits like what she liked to wear before....she's a mess



*More like you know you have no identity and LOW self esteem*

When you are secure in your identity, you don't let anyone change that aspect about you.


----------



## usmcwifey

Ladybug09 said:


> *More like you know you have no identity and LOW self esteem*
> 
> When you are secure in your identity, you don't let anyone change that aspect about you.




Yes exactly ...and I meant  she doesn't** wear outfits like she did before ...she literally looks dead with no personality ... So sad


----------



## ByeKitty

Well she has a history of being in abusing relationships doesn't she? She seems willing to put herself through anything to please a man. Just tragic.


----------



## GoGlam

The blonde is at least looking better now that the color has been corrected.  I agree that it makes her look older.


----------



## poopsie

ByeKitty said:


> Well she has a history of being in abusing relationships doesn't she? She seems willing to put herself through anything to please a man. Just tragic.





I think it is more like anything to *have* a man. Look at what the Khlogre has become since losing hers


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> I think it is more like anything to *have* a man. Look at what the Khlogre has become since losing hers




That's what happens when you rely your happiness to a man. You need to be happy with yourself first before you wanna be happy with a man.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Well, she isn't wearing LV... she's wearing Givenchy straight off the runway from the Sunday night, or more likely that for the past 3 days someone has been busy altering it for Kimbo to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised she got an invite and interesting that she [del]Kanye[/del] chose for her to wear Givenchy to the Louis Vuitton show, I guess Nicolas didn't send her anything LV to wear (she is not someone I would want advertising my clothes/brand)




the omish look is in now?
i can see the little girl from the adams family wearing this as a teen ( is her name tuesday or Wednesday ?


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> the omish look is in now?
> i can see the little girl from the adams family wearing this as a teen ( is her name tuesday or Wednesday ?



 I love how people keep using the word "omish" in this thread!!


----------



## hapijuliet18

She looks like a freak of nature...  or a space alien.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her Instagram pics she looks pretty blonde unless it's all the filters from the camera


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> I love how people keep using the word "omish" in this thread!!




+10000.  

#TPFomish4ever


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Boom!


----------



## veyda




----------



## Encore Hermes

This is from one of the 'random' pap shots 
Spot the photoshop


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> +10000.
> 
> #TPFomish4ever




[emoji75]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hi
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hi


Daily fail
Interesting photoshop




Daily fail


----------



## dangerouscurves

encore hermes said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925260
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> View attachment 2925261
> 
> 
> daily fail
> 
> interesting photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily fail


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What am I looking at here??????


----------



## Queenpixie

Encore Hermes said:


> This is from one of the 'random' pap shots
> Spot the photoshop



where?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This trick is going to run out of tricks soon...


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Encore Hermes said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925260
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> View attachment 2925261
> 
> 
> Daily fail
> 
> Interesting photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily fail




That's not photoshop, that's her nipple hanging out over the top of her bra bc her boob escaped.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian may have once been the biggest star in the Kardashian family but all of that changed 21 months ago when her daughter North West was born.

And the tot - known as Nori by her clan - once again stole the spotlight as she emerged in Paris with her mother on Thursday. 

Arriving at Charles de Gaulle airport, North melted hearts as she pulled her Frozen suitcase along behind her while making her way through the terminal. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aris-mother-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3UAtVUZQP


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian may have once been the biggest star in the Kardashian family but all of that changed 21 months ago when her daughter North West was born.
> 
> And the tot - known as Nori by her clan - once again stole the spotlight as she emerged in Paris with her mother on Thursday.
> 
> Arriving at Charles de Gaulle airport, North melted hearts as she pulled her Frozen suitcase along behind her while making her way through the terminal.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aris-mother-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3UAtVUZQP



I just can't with her cuteness!!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Nori is a very cute little girl. I wish she looked happier!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love North! Her parents not so much. Is Kim and Kamp preparing for a psychotic episode? She looks very empty. 

Have you seen the Anonymous video?!? It's long but amazing and very relevant and even sad. Whats Kanye obsession with Beyoncé anyway?


----------



## michie

I wouldn't look happy, either, if my mama looked like a cross between Karl Lagerfeld and a Disney villian...


----------



## AECornell

Have you guys seen the Anonymous video aimed at Kanye? It's amazing. (Hope this link posts the vid in here, I'm on my phone)

http://youtu.be/JTodhH5HRyY


----------



## meluvs2shop

AECornell said:


> Have you guys seen the Anonymous video aimed at Kanye? It's amazing. (Hope this link posts the vid in here, I'm on my phone)
> 
> http://youtu.be/JTodhH5HRyY





meluvs2shop said:


> I love North! Her parents not so much. Is Kim and Kamp preparing for a psychotic episode? She looks very empty.
> 
> Have you seen the Anonymous video?!? It's long but amazing and very relevant and even sad. Whats Kanye obsession with Beyoncé anyway?



YES!! I just mentioned the video! Wow.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn't know he tweeted a naked pic of Kim eating breakfast in a hotel.


----------



## Oryx816

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn't know he tweeted a naked pic of Kim eating breakfast in a hotel.




Ugh.  Never a classy moment.


----------



## AECornell

Oops sorry meluvs, didn't see that, should have mentioned you in my post!

That video is amazing. I love anonymous... they also scare the crap out of me because of the power they have. But they tell the truth and seemingly are out for justice.

Glad they put that out there. It's what everyone is thinking.



meluvs2shop said:


> YES!! I just mentioned the video! Wow.


----------



## charmesh

Looks like North is into Frozen. That is punishment for her parents right there. Little girls always singing those awful songs. And I bet Kanye is dying about that purple glitter suitcase with Disney characters on it.


----------



## Jikena

I agree so much with that Anonymous video.


----------



## NYCBelle

charmesh said:


> Looks like North is into Frozen. That is punishment for her parents right there. Little girls always singing those awful songs. And I bet Kanye is dying about that purple glitter suitcase with Disney characters on it.



He said in the Breakfast Club  interview he's thankful for Frozen it's a great babysitter lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

AECornell said:


> Oops sorry meluvs, didn't see that, should have mentioned you in my post!
> 
> That video is amazing. I love anonymous... they also scare the crap out of me because of the power they have. But they tell the truth and seemingly are out for justice.
> 
> Glad they put that out there. It's what everyone is thinking.


 
No worries at all AECornell. 
I've seen pics of Anonymous but never really knew what it was or even heard of it until the Kanye video. The ending of the video was on point, very real even tho depressing when you think about humanity and where it's going. 

It also underscores sexuality and what the role the media plays and of course low self esteem among other things. 

Most ppl seem to agree with the video but there were a few angry critics. Kanye fans. But Anonymous claims several times that Kanye is brilliant just misguided and misdirected. A low moral compass.


----------



## *spoiled*

They annoy me but the Anonymous video was too long and too over the top, in my opinion.  The weight of the world is NOT on Kanye's shoulders.  Yes, he has issues but this video makes it seem like Kanye is responsible for all that is wrong in the world.  At the end of the day, Kanye is an entertainer.  He's here to entertain and he makes money off of that entertainment.  His job isn't to be an activist or anything else.  Now, he inserts himself into things that he shouldn't but he's a complete *******.  *kanye shrug*  I'm trying to figure out why Anon chose Kanye to blast.  Like he's the only celeb out who is full of himself.


----------



## AECornell

Anonymous definitely got it right. Although these two idiots are far too self-absorbed to think about the repercussions for their actions and what effect it will have on their daughter.


----------



## NYCBelle

AECornell said:


> Anonymous definitely got it right. Although these two idiots are far too self-absorbed to think about the repercussions for their actions and what effect it will have on their daughter.



Unfortunately North will become what Kylie is now...it's inevitable


----------



## meluvs2shop

*spoiled* said:


> They annoy me but the Anonymous video was too long and too over the top, in my opinion.  The weight of the world is NOT on Kanye's shoulders.  Yes, he has issues but this video makes it seem like Kanye is responsible for all that is wrong in the world.  At the end of the day, Kanye is an entertainer.  He's here to entertain and he makes money off of that entertainment.  His job isn't to be an activist or anything else.  Now, he inserts himself into things that he shouldn't but he's a complete *******.  *kanye shrug*  I'm trying to figure out why Anon chose Kanye to blast.  Like he's the only celeb out who is full of himself.



You make some valid points. Perhaps Kanye was targeted bc he makes a lot of political stances and often times takes the spotlight away from deserving people just to rant and hear himself talk. Doesn't he want to be the next Nelson Mandela or something?


----------



## jclaybo

Jayne1 said:


> Experts, your opinions please does mean it's not a wig?  I'm noticing re-growth.


not a wig but like i was saying in the last thread its a silk top closure or in simpler terms a toupee piece. I can tell by the short stray away hairs in her crown area, that's the sign of hair breakage on human hair pieces, extensions. And if you notice her scalp is completely white all the way to the middle of her head and then you start seeing the regrowth. She did really dye her whole head however the piece on top of her head gives her fullness


----------



## *spoiled*

meluvs2shop said:


> You make some valid points. Perhaps Kanye was targeted bc he makes a lot of political stances and often times takes the spotlight away from deserving people just to rant and hear himself talk. Doesn't he want to be the next Nelson Mandela or something?



Chile, I read that Nelson Mandela mess the other day and almost choked on my tea.  He is delusional.


----------



## charmesh

NYCBelle said:


> He said in the Breakfast Club  interview he's thankful for Frozen it's a great babysitter lol


Watching the movie is one thing, but having the baby you only dress in black tote a purple glitter suitcase is another. Look at those photos have we ever seen North happier than with her little suitcase


----------



## AECornell

I sincerely hope not. I don't know that much about her, but Kendall seems like the most "normal" one in the family. Maybe she can be more like her?



NYCBelle said:


> Unfortunately North will become what Kylie is now...it's inevitable


----------



## whimsic

charmesh said:


> Watching the movie is one thing, but having the baby you only dress in black tote a purple glitter suitcase is another. Look at those photos have we ever seen North happier than with her little suitcase


I must be so depressing for that baby to ALWAYS be dressed in black


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> I agree so much with that Anonymous video.





AECornell said:


> Anonymous definitely got it right. Although these two idiots are far too self-absorbed to think about the repercussions for their actions and what effect it will have on their daughter.





ITA!!!!


the next Nelson Mandela???  chile please!!


----------



## pukasonqo

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn't know he tweeted a naked pic of Kim eating breakfast in a hotel.




seriosly? maybe is to be used as a diet aid...if you keep eating krap (literally and metaphorically) your brain will migrate to your A#%


----------



## B. Jara

Peachysweet2013 said:


> That's not photoshop, that's her nipple hanging out over the top of her bra bc her boob escaped.




I'm pretty sure it's her elbow. Her arm is bent with her hand somewhere near her head.


----------



## berrydiva

That child's edges...I pray for them. Sorry but her hair is snatched and pulled too much, she's going to end up with bald spots in the front.


----------



## Queenpixie

NORTH


----------



## dangerouscurves

Peachysweet2013 said:


> That's not photoshop, that's her nipple hanging out over the top of her bra bc her boob escaped.




How does your your boob escape your bra and you don't feel it? Her breasts are probably as numb as a doorknob.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> That child's edges...I pray for them. Sorry but her hair is snatched and pulled too much, she's going to end up with bald spots in the front.




Kim probably thinks 'if I'm going bald, I'm gonna take you down with me!'


----------



## redney

At least little North is allowed to see a colorful fun movie like Frozen and possess (in public no less!) a cute little branded item. 

Most little toddlers and preschoolers I know want to dress up as one of the sisters in the movie. I wonder if she's allowed to do it at home, away from her parents' pre-arranged pap strolls.


----------



## AEGIS

I am watching the episode were she cries because she lost her earrings and Kris is telling her "don't be so materialistic.  i would never own anything that i couldn't afford to lose or that would make me that upset if i lost it.  it's a material good."


HOW DIFFERENT IS HE FROM KANYE?!!

she also seemed really playful


----------



## jclaybo

with North having really fine hair Kim should really just leave it alone and keep it in its natural state all that pulling and brushing and bun life stuff is putting stress on her fragile hair. North cant fit Kim's lace wigs


----------



## janie2002

Thiose close ups show huge pores, I thought Kim had nice skin but she might be getting to the point of no return with all the procedures she does.


----------



## terebina786

AEGIS said:


> I am watching the episode were she cries because she lost her earrings and Kris is telling her "don't be so materialistic.  i would never own anything that i couldn't afford to lose or that would make me that upset if i lost it.  it's a material good."
> 
> 
> HOW DIFFERENT IS HE FROM KANYE?!!
> 
> she also seemed really playful



I really liked her with Kris.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> kim probably thinks 'if i'm going bald, i'm gonna take you down with me!'


lol


----------



## sdkitty

I don't know Kim and Kanye but it seems like they are Narcissists to me.  If that's the case, then the child is something like an accessory

Quote:  Narcissists make deplorably bad parents. They are too focused on themselves to find children anything but an annoyance or a way to increase admiration and power. Many narcissists become parents either by accident or for some ill-thought out self-serving purpose.


Narcissists have two faces -- the one they wear in public, and the one they wear at home. Only those close to the narcissist have any idea there is more than one face. And the narcissist's children know best of all, because children - those who have the least power - are the ones the narcissist allows him or herself to be the least guarded around. A frequent frustration of children of narcissists is that everyone else thinks their mother or father is the most wonderful person ever, while at home their children suffer in silence with their parent's tantrums, disinterest and put-downs -- this is clearly NOT the most wonderful person if you truly know them -- not even close.

Narcissistic parents view and treat their children only as extensions or reflections of themselves. They see their children the way an advertiser sees a sign by the side of the road - as something to put their name on and use to build themselves up, or as something someone else is responsible for that they can ignore if they aren't interested.

Some narcissistic parents are controlling and engulf their children. Others simply ignore their children and wish they would go away. However, all narcissistic parents fail to treat their children as authentic individuals who have their own unique characteristics and needs. Narcissists treat their children as mere blank screens for projecting their own internal "movies" onto.

There are narcissistic parents who deny their children's existence by insisting their children be and do what THEY want, and there are those who deny their children's existence by simply ignoring their children altogether. (Many narcissistic parents do both alternately, depending on which circumstances serve them best.)  

Because narcissists' families are centered around the whims and wishes of a truly self-centered parent, they are highly dysfunctional and do not allow children to question the parent or express their needs. Most narcissists treat their children badly in a few key ways -- emotional abuse, excessive parental control and parental neglect are all typical of narcissistic parents.

Narcissists cannot see their actual children and do not accept their needs. The narcissistic father who looks at his son and sees not an active, athletic little boy who is brilliantly gifted in sports and outdoor activities who needs more playtime, but an inanimate lump of clay he will shape into a doctor to brag about is just one of many examples of narcissistic parenting. (The reverse is often true as well; whatever the parent values takes priority.) The narcissistic mother who criticizes and hides behind a veneer of martyrdom when her child needs her support is another common manifestation of a narcissistic parent.

Narcissists typically treat their children as if they're not good enough, and yet when the child does do well, the parent will either ignore and deny the event or take all the credit for it. (A common exception to the general rule of being treated as inferior is the treatment of the family "golden child", whom the narcissistic parent will treat as exceptional, superior and entitled.) 

It's not uncommon for narcissists to be somewhat more agreeable as parents when their children are younger and easier to control. Many children of narcissistic parents report that their parents weren't as emotionally abusive when the children were young preschoolers  - or were pre-adolescents. Some narcissists pay plenty of attention to small children, who make excellent captive audiences that narcissists find fun to impress and manipulate, only to completely turn away from (or turn against) those same children in later years. However, some narcissists dislike all children on the whole and have no interest in them at any age. To these narcissists, all children are viewed as nothing but an annoyance.

Narcissists don't like to be questioned and don't want to deal with children who can stand up for themselves. It's common for some narcissistic parents to become more abusive toward their children when the children reach the age of reason (about 7 years old) or when the children enter into puberty, which many of these parents find very psychologically threatening.  

Adult children of narcissists typically describe their parents as mean, phony, self-absorbed, judgmental, dishonest, immature and manipulative. Click here for more...


More Here: http://www.lightshouse.org/the-narcissistic-parent.html#ixzz3UC65nDKzn an individual with her own needs.  This article seems to fit them to a T:


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> I don't know Kim and Kanye but it seems like they are Narcissists to me.  If that's the case, then the child is something like an accessory
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:  Narcissists make deplorably bad parents. They are too focused on themselves to find children anything but an annoyance or a way to increase admiration and power. Many narcissists become parents either by accident or for some ill-thought out self-serving purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narcissists have two faces -- the one they wear in public, and the one they wear at home. Only those close to the narcissist have any idea there is more than one face. And the narcissist's children know best of all, because children - those who have the least power - are the ones the narcissist allows him or herself to be the least guarded around. A frequent frustration of children of narcissists is that everyone else thinks their mother or father is the most wonderful person ever, while at home their children suffer in silence with their parent's tantrums, disinterest and put-downs -- this is clearly NOT the most wonderful person if you truly know them -- not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> Narcissistic parents view and treat their children only as extensions or reflections of themselves. They see their children the way an advertiser sees a sign by the side of the road - as something to put their name on and use to build themselves up, or as something someone else is responsible for that they can ignore if they aren't interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Some narcissistic parents are controlling and engulf their children. Others simply ignore their children and wish they would go away. However, all narcissistic parents fail to treat their children as authentic individuals who have their own unique characteristics and needs. Narcissists treat their children as mere blank screens for projecting their own internal "movies" onto.
> 
> 
> 
> There are narcissistic parents who deny their children's existence by insisting their children be and do what THEY want, and there are those who deny their children's existence by simply ignoring their children altogether. (Many narcissistic parents do both alternately, depending on which circumstances serve them best.)
> 
> 
> 
> Because narcissists' families are centered around the whims and wishes of a truly self-centered parent, they are highly dysfunctional and do not allow children to question the parent or express their needs. Most narcissists treat their children badly in a few key ways -- emotional abuse, excessive parental control and parental neglect are all typical of narcissistic parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Narcissists cannot see their actual children and do not accept their needs. The narcissistic father who looks at his son and sees not an active, athletic little boy who is brilliantly gifted in sports and outdoor activities who needs more playtime, but an inanimate lump of clay he will shape into a doctor to brag about is just one of many examples of narcissistic parenting. (The reverse is often true as well; whatever the parent values takes priority.) The narcissistic mother who criticizes and hides behind a veneer of martyrdom when her child needs her support is another common manifestation of a narcissistic parent.
> 
> 
> 
> Narcissists typically treat their children as if they're not good enough, and yet when the child does do well, the parent will either ignore and deny the event or take all the credit for it. (A common exception to the general rule of being treated as inferior is the treatment of the family "golden child", whom the narcissistic parent will treat as exceptional, superior and entitled.)
> 
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for narcissists to be somewhat more agreeable as parents when their children are younger and easier to control. Many children of narcissistic parents report that their parents weren't as emotionally abusive when the children were young preschoolers  - or were pre-adolescents. Some narcissists pay plenty of attention to small children, who make excellent captive audiences that narcissists find fun to impress and manipulate, only to completely turn away from (or turn against) those same children in later years. However, some narcissists dislike all children on the whole and have no interest in them at any age. To these narcissists, all children are viewed as nothing but an annoyance.
> 
> 
> 
> Narcissists don't like to be questioned and don't want to deal with children who can stand up for themselves. It's common for some narcissistic parents to become more abusive toward their children when the children reach the age of reason (about 7 years old) or when the children enter into puberty, which many of these parents find very psychologically threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> Adult children of narcissists typically describe their parents as mean, phony, self-absorbed, judgmental, dishonest, immature and manipulative. Click here for more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Here: http://www.lightshouse.org/the-narcissistic-parent.html#ixzz3UC65nDKzn an individual with her own needs.  This article seems to fit them to a T:




That's some scary ish there.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

B. Jara said:


> I'm pretty sure it's her elbow. Her arm is bent with her hand somewhere near her head.




Touché!!!!  Geez her elbow is pointy.


----------



## usmcwifey

Every time I see Kim with North anywhere, especially the airport ...I remember reading on here that she only parades North through the airport to get the pap shots and then hands her off to the nanny...so so sad if it's true... My daughter is my pride and joy and cannot imagine casting her aside! Also I haven't seen the nanny much either anymore ...


----------



## michie

I was about to ask about the naked breakfast shot, but then I remembered that North doesn't room with them when they stay in hotels...


----------



## NYCBelle

redney said:


> At least little North is allowed to see a colorful fun movie like Frozen and possess (in public no less!) a cute little branded item.
> 
> Most little toddlers and preschoolers I know want to dress up as one of the sisters in the movie. I wonder if she's allowed to do it at home, away from her parents' pre-arranged pap strolls.



i hope so but Kanye claims she loves toys like wolves. She doesn't like regular toys  lies


----------



## NYCBelle

AEGIS said:


> I am watching the episode were she cries because she lost her earrings and Kris is telling her "don't be so materialistic.  i would never own anything that i couldn't afford to lose or that would make me that upset if i lost it.  it's a material good."
> 
> 
> HOW DIFFERENT IS HE FROM KANYE?!!
> 
> she also seemed really playful



LOL and Kourt says "Kim people are dying!" 

He was right about so many things and wasn't afraid to say it


----------



## NYCBelle

sdkitty said:


> I don't know Kim and Kanye but it seems like they are Narcissists to me.  If that's the case, then the child is something like an accessory
> 
> Quote:  Narcissists make deplorably bad parents. They are too focused on themselves to find children anything but an annoyance or a way to increase admiration and power. Many narcissists become parents either by accident or for some ill-thought out self-serving purpose.
> 
> 
> Narcissists have two faces -- the one they wear in public, and the one they wear at home. Only those close to the narcissist have any idea there is more than one face. And the narcissist's children know best of all, because children - those who have the least power - are the ones the narcissist allows him or herself to be the least guarded around. A frequent frustration of children of narcissists is that everyone else thinks their mother or father is the most wonderful person ever, while at home their children suffer in silence with their parent's tantrums, disinterest and put-downs -- this is clearly NOT the most wonderful person if you truly know them -- not even close.
> 
> Narcissistic parents view and treat their children only as extensions or reflections of themselves. They see their children the way an advertiser sees a sign by the side of the road - as something to put their name on and use to build themselves up, or as something someone else is responsible for that they can ignore if they aren't interested.
> 
> Some narcissistic parents are controlling and engulf their children. Others simply ignore their children and wish they would go away. However, all narcissistic parents fail to treat their children as authentic individuals who have their own unique characteristics and needs. Narcissists treat their children as mere blank screens for projecting their own internal "movies" onto.
> 
> There are narcissistic parents who deny their children's existence by insisting their children be and do what THEY want, and there are those who deny their children's existence by simply ignoring their children altogether. (Many narcissistic parents do both alternately, depending on which circumstances serve them best.)
> 
> Because narcissists' families are centered around the whims and wishes of a truly self-centered parent, they are highly dysfunctional and do not allow children to question the parent or express their needs. Most narcissists treat their children badly in a few key ways -- emotional abuse, excessive parental control and parental neglect are all typical of narcissistic parents.
> 
> Narcissists cannot see their actual children and do not accept their needs. The narcissistic father who looks at his son and sees not an active, athletic little boy who is brilliantly gifted in sports and outdoor activities who needs more playtime, but an inanimate lump of clay he will shape into a doctor to brag about is just one of many examples of narcissistic parenting. (The reverse is often true as well; whatever the parent values takes priority.) The narcissistic mother who criticizes and hides behind a veneer of martyrdom when her child needs her support is another common manifestation of a narcissistic parent.
> 
> Narcissists typically treat their children as if they're not good enough, and yet when the child does do well, the parent will either ignore and deny the event or take all the credit for it. (A common exception to the general rule of being treated as inferior is the treatment of the family "golden child", whom the narcissistic parent will treat as exceptional, superior and entitled.)
> 
> It's not uncommon for narcissists to be somewhat more agreeable as parents when their children are younger and easier to control. Many children of narcissistic parents report that their parents weren't as emotionally abusive when the children were young preschoolers  - or were pre-adolescents. Some narcissists pay plenty of attention to small children, who make excellent captive audiences that narcissists find fun to impress and manipulate, only to completely turn away from (or turn against) those same children in later years. However, some narcissists dislike all children on the whole and have no interest in them at any age. To these narcissists, all children are viewed as nothing but an annoyance.
> 
> Narcissists don't like to be questioned and don't want to deal with children who can stand up for themselves. It's common for some narcissistic parents to become more abusive toward their children when the children reach the age of reason (about 7 years old) or when the children enter into puberty, which many of these parents find very psychologically threatening.
> 
> Adult children of narcissists typically describe their parents as mean, phony, self-absorbed, judgmental, dishonest, immature and manipulative. Click here for more...
> 
> 
> More Here: http://www.lightshouse.org/the-narcissistic-parent.html#ixzz3UC65nDKzn an individual with her own needs.  This article seems to fit them to a T:



This is depressing... poor North


----------



## NYCBelle

michie said:


> I was about to ask about the naked breakfast shot, but then I remembered that North doesn't room with them when they stay in hotels...



That pic was way before North. She's thinner in the pic.


----------



## firstaid

berrydiva said:


> That child's edges...I pray for them. Sorry but her hair is snatched and pulled too much, she's going to end up with bald spots in the front.



They always put that child in a struggle ponytail. 

Poor thing, she always has a worried look on her face.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> I was about to ask about the naked breakfast shot, but then I remembered that North doesn't room with them when they stay in hotels...



If you are talking about this pic, it was said it is not Kim. It was stated it was Amia Miley


----------



## NYCBelle

firstaid said:


> They always put that child in a struggle ponytail.
> 
> Poor thing, she always has a worried look on her face.



She has beautiful baby curls they should just leave her hair loose. But alas everything must be "perfect" for the paps and daddy


----------



## pukasonqo

NYCBelle said:


> That pic was way before North. She's thinner in the pic.




wasn't that the pic of someone else that actually looks like kimbo but it isn't her?


----------



## NYCBelle

pukasonqo said:


> wasn't that the pic of someone else that actually looks like kimbo but it isn't her?



I guess it is someone else from what i saw posted above. ah well...


----------



## sdkitty

NYCBelle said:


> This is depressing... poor North


This child doesn't seem to stand much of a chance.  Kanye is as bad as Kim (or worse).  His mother is dead.  Kim's mother is worse than they are.
Odds are she's going to be another product, if she turns out to be pretty enough and If they can keep the franchise going that long.


----------



## jclaybo

Oh Lawd I remember that pic of Amia and pretty sure there's another angle of the pic but I dare not post it and Amia and Kim both have features on PornHuB so almost one in the same


----------



## dalinda

with her new blonde look kim is basically copying a serbian singer Jelena Karleua, which she proved even in the past with some of her outfits. Kim's stans even attacked the singer on instagram hahaha 

https://www.facebook.com/jkdiva?ref=br_tf Jelena's fb 

facebook.com/jkdiva/photos/pcb.10153283418266282/10153283417311282/?type=1&theater


----------



## Jayne1

jclaybo said:


> not a wig but like i was saying in the last thread its a silk top closure or in simpler terms a toupee piece. I can tell by the short stray away hairs in her crown area, that's the sign of hair breakage on human hair pieces, extensions. And if you notice her scalp is completely white all the way to the middle of her head and then you start seeing the regrowth. She did really dye her whole head however the piece on top of her head gives her fullness



Thank you -- I always check what you say about her hair, as it confuses me.  lol


----------



## zaara10

charmesh said:


> Looks like North is into Frozen. That is punishment for her parents right there. Little girls always singing those awful songs. And I bet Kanye is dying about that purple glitter suitcase with Disney characters on it.



I am pleasantly surprised that they let her use a frozen suitcase! At least they let her have some sense of a normal childhood!


----------



## ChanelMommy

michie said:


> I wouldn't look happy, either, if my mama looked like a cross between Karl Lagerfeld and a Disney villian...


----------



## ChanelMommy

zaara10 said:


> I am pleasantly surprised that they let her use a frozen suitcase! At least they let her have some sense of a normal childhood!



Me too!


----------



## Antonia

*WOW she does look like that singer!*


----------



## Hermes4evah

NYCBelle said:


> This is depressing... poor North




Children are nothing but trophies for Narcissistic parents. I've been saying Kanye has NPD (narcissistic personality disorder) for a while now. Textbook case. Kim is narcissistic in nature but much too insecure and vapid to have the disorder. You need a huge ego for NPD and Kim has zero self worth. She's the perfect wife for someone with NPD though.


----------



## NY_Mami

michie said:


> I wouldn't look happy, either, if my mama looked like a cross between Karl Lagerfeld and a Disney villian...


----------



## Hermes4evah

NYCBelle said:


> She has beautiful baby curls they should just leave her hair loose. But alas everything must be "perfect" for the paps and daddy




She does. I remember only one picture - taken at the airport after the Grammys when Kim carried a crying North through security - that she had the child's hair natural.  Lovely full head of curls. If my daughter had hair like that I'd be so proud. 

She always slicks it down or puts it in that silly topknot for pap shots. It's a subtle way of showing that her natural hair is not "right". IMO just the beginning of a childhood of Kim always trying to "correct" her beautiful daughter's perceived imperfections. 

Yup. She will be getting baboon lips and PS by the time she's 16.


----------



## poopsie

Hermes4evah said:


> She does. I remember only one picture - taken at the airport after the Grammys when Kim carried a crying North through security - that she had the child's hair natural.*  Lovely full head of curls. If my daughter had hair like that I'd be so proud.
> *
> She always slicks it down or puts it in that silly topknot for pap shots. It's a subtle way of showing that her natural hair is not "right". IMO just the beginning of a childhood of Kim always trying to "correct" her beautiful daughter's perceived imperfections.
> 
> Yup. She will be getting baboon lips and PS by the time she's 16.





More like she might be jealous? Is subtle sabotage her weapon of choice?


----------



## berrydiva

I already said a long time ago, that I hope she's not slicking that child's hair down like that because she has issue with it's natural state. North is at that age where it can go the way of being that 3a to 3c/4a.


----------



## B. Jara

zaara10 said:


> I am pleasantly surprised that they let her use a frozen suitcase! At least they let her have some sense of a normal childhood!




Grandma probably bought it for her. The tag is still in it. LOL


----------



## B. Jara

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Touché!!!!  Geez her elbow is pointy.




I had to look twice!!


----------



## Kansashalo

berrydiva said:


> That child's edges...I pray for them. Sorry but her hair is snatched and pulled too much, she's going to end up with bald spots in the front.



For real!  I hate to see anyone's hair (child or adult) pulled tight - it gives me a headache just looking at it.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> I already said a long time ago, that I hope she's not slicking that child's hair down like that because she has issue with it's natural state. North is at that age where it can go the way of being that 3a to 3c/4a.



What's that?


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> What's that?


It's just the curl pattern description of folks with curly/wavy/coiled hair.

http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> It's just the curl pattern description of folks with curly/wavy/coiled hair.
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types



Thanks!! I'm somewhat like 2A!


----------



## B. Jara

Hermes4evah said:


> She does. I remember only one picture - taken at the airport after the Grammys when Kim carried a crying North through security - that she had the child's hair natural.  Lovely full head of curls. If my daughter had hair like that I'd be so proud.
> 
> She always slicks it down or puts it in that silly topknot for pap shots. It's a subtle way of showing that her natural hair is not "right". IMO just the beginning of a childhood of Kim always trying to "correct" her beautiful daughter's perceived imperfections.
> 
> Yup. She will be getting baboon lips and PS by the time she's 16.




I can't tell now how curly North's hair is, however this would work for both loose curls or tighter curls. Here Kimbo, I've even got some ideas for you! 

From someone who has straight-ish hair, I would cherish her curls!


----------



## AECornell

Whoah, this just blew my mind. I have the weirdest hair and I never knew this chart existed!

I think I'm 2C, but not fully. I have tons of thick hair that is sort of S shaped, wavy, but will curl in some spots, or go straight in others. It's insane and annoying and it means I wear a bun... a lot.



berrydiva said:


> It's just the curl pattern description of folks with curly/wavy/coiled hair.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types


----------



## B. Jara

ByeKitty said:


> Thanks!! I'm somewhat like 2A!




Me too. It's looks good for about 5 minutes after I style it as there is a lot of it, yet super fine. sob


----------



## Hermes4evah

berrydiva said:


> It's just the curl pattern description of folks with curly/wavy/coiled hair.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types




Thanks! My 13 year old is a 2B when the frizz is under control. I have fine straight hair so I had no idea what to do with her hair. Until now.


----------



## zaara10

ByeKitty said:


> Thanks!! I'm somewhat like 2A!



Me too! Although I'm a 2C right after a shower & maybe a good 3 hrs later too! Lol


----------



## ByeKitty

AECornell said:


> Whoah, this just blew my mind. I have the weirdest hair and I never knew this chart existed!
> 
> I think I'm 2C, but not fully. I have tons of thick hair that is sort of S shaped, wavy, but will curl in some spots, or go straight in others. It's insane and annoying and it means I wear a bun... a lot.





zaara10 said:


> Me too! Although I'm a 2C right after a shower & maybe a good 3 hrs later too! Lol



My hair is kind of weird too, it's relatively straight at the top and goes all wavy at the bottom... I guess I'm lucky it doesn't really "sag" out of its post-shower waviness though.


----------



## ByeKitty

Hermes4evah said:


> Thanks! My 13 year old is a 2B when the frizz is under control. I have fine straight hair so I had no idea what to do with her hair. Until now.



Hadn't read the descriptions yet. My hair doesn't quite fit the "2A" description because it bounces up quite a lot. When I read the descriptions, my hair is more like in-between 2B and 2C. It is easy to style but it is coarser like 2C. Maybe it's more 2C-y. However, it does fall in waves rather than actual curls.

I think I have some other advise for you!  I'd try not to use too many products on it... A good conditioner and occasional hair mask will do wonders if her hair is anything like mine. To avoid frizz (I've had a lot of issues with this in the past): don't brush hair when it's wet (I only comb the hairs near my face to avoid awkward curls), and even when it's dry try to only brush gently. I hardly ever blow-dry. Serum could also be helpful in avoiding or combatting frizz. Except for shampoo, I don't use products near my scalp. That way, it will not get greasy too quickly and I can maintain washing it twice or at the most 3 times a week.


----------



## AEGIS

lol that hair type chart is HORRIBLE!! but it's a good place to start if you must type your hair


----------



## Jayne1

B. Jara said:


> Me too. It's looks good for about 5 minutes after I style it as there is a lot of it, yet super fine. sob


Me too - I'm 2A on a good day, just after I style it.  For an hour, maybe.


----------



## Hermes4evah

ByeKitty said:


> Hadn't read the descriptions yet. My hair doesn't quite fit the "2A" description because it bounces up quite a lot. When I read the descriptions, my hair is more like in-between 2B and 2C. It is easy to style but it is coarser like 2C. Maybe it's more 2C-y. However, it does fall in waves rather than actual curls.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some other advise for you!  I'd try not to use too many products on it... A good conditioner and occasional hair mask will do wonders if her hair is anything like mine. To avoid frizz (I've had a lot of issues with this in the past): don't brush hair when it's wet (I only comb the hairs near my face to avoid awkward curls), and even when it's dry try to only brush gently. I hardly ever blow-dry. Serum could also be helpful in avoiding or combatting frizz. Except for shampoo, I don't use products near my scalp. That way, it will not get greasy too quickly and I can maintain washing it twice or at the most 3 times a week.




Thank you for the tips! Her hair sounds very much like your's actually. Coarse and thick but falls in S waves. Seawater turns it into long ringlets for example. Very pretty hair but hard to manage! 

It changed from hair more like mine - to this - at puberty and I'm at a loss with how to help her deal with it. 

Back to topic.  Sorry ladies.....[emoji4]


----------



## ByeKitty

Hermes4evah said:


> Thank you for the tips! Her hair sounds very much like your's actually. Coarse and thick but falls in S waves. Seawater turns it into long ringlets for example. Very pretty hair but hard to manage!
> 
> It changed from hair more like mine - to this - at puberty and I'm at a loss with how to help her deal with it.
> 
> Back to topic.  Sorry ladies.....[emoji4]


She must be my hair twin... My hair was also rather straight before puberty!


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> lol that hair type chart is HORRIBLE!! but it's a good place to start if you must type your hair


Who knew minds would be blown. LOL. I just grabbed the first one I saw cuz I was too lazy to explain....if I knew, I would've put more work into this...


Yeah, guys that's not the greatest chart but there are a lot of curly hair charts out there that give guidance on how to best care for your curly hair type.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Whoah, this just blew my mind. I have the weirdest hair and I never knew this chart existed!
> 
> I think I'm 2C, but not fully. I have tons of thick hair that is sort of S shaped, wavy, but will curl in some spots, or go straight in others. It's insane and annoying and it means I wear a bun... a lot.





Hermes4evah said:


> Thanks! My 13 year old is a 2B when the frizz is under control. I have fine straight hair so I had no idea what to do with her hair. Until now.



If you google 'curly hair types' you'll find tons of charts.


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> She must be my hair twin... My hair was also rather straight before puberty!


Hair texture changes at puberty. My kids both had straight hair as babies. The oldest had 3b as a toddler then at puberty it decided it wanted to be a head full of lush 2c-3a curls. My youngest was a 2c-3a as a toddler and now it 3c-4a with stick straight hair in some places, but I think that is because he doesn't condition properly. He also may not be brushing it. So he may have hair like his brother. Their dad is a 2b-c and I'm a 3b-c.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> Hair texture changes at puberty. My kids both had straight hair as babies. The oldest had 3b as a toddler then at puberty it decided it wanted to be a head full of lush 2c-3a curls. My youngest was a 2c-3a as a toddler and now it 3c-4a with stick straight hair in some places, but I think that is because he doesn't condition properly. He also may not be brushing it. So he may have hair like his brother. Their dad is a 2b-c and I'm a 3b-c.


I was the same too. Straight hair as a baby, then when I was a toddler it changed to 2c curls then changed again to 3b/3c now I'm a 3c/4a.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> It's just the curl pattern description of folks with curly/wavy/coiled hair.
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types



Interesting! Im a 2B, and I've hated my curly-wavy hair since I was a little child, lol.


----------



## shiny_things

berrydiva said:


> It's just the curl pattern description of folks with curly/wavy/coiled hair.
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types



I can have anything from a 2A to a 2C depending on the day and it will do what it feels like doing, it can't be tamed unless I straighten it.


----------



## veyda

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Interesting! Im a 2B, and I've hated my curly-wavy hair since I was a little child, lol.




Same for me! 2B. I blow dry straighten for work and let it do it's thing at home. If I don't touch it after I wash it at all, it will slightly spiral. I always wanted straight hair.


----------



## AECornell

Can I just say this curly hair type convo is so much more interesting to me than anything to do with Kim and Kanye!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm 2A, if I don't style it or anything-I call it the latin nap lol


----------



## NYCBelle

charmesh said:


> Hair texture changes at puberty. My kids both had straight hair as babies. The oldest had 3b as a toddler then at puberty it decided it wanted to be a head full of lush 2c-3a curls. My youngest was a 2c-3a as a toddler and now it 3c-4a with stick straight hair in some places, but I think that is because he doesn't condition properly. He also may not be brushing it. So he may have hair like his brother. Their dad is a 2b-c and I'm a 3b-c.



I was the same I had straight hair and after puberty it became curly.  I couldn't deal with my frizzy curls anymore I got Keratin done in November and I couldn't be happier. Now when it air dries it has nice waves. No frizz.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hair changes throughout your life-not just after puberty. I think every 7 years. And this is especially true if you color or treat your hair in any way.


----------



## maddie66

meluvs2shop said:


> Hair changes throughout your life-not just after puberty. I think every 7 years. And this is especially true if you color or treat your hair in any way.




Definitely true!  I had curly red hair as a toddler, turned dark dark brown and relatively straight through early 20s, then progressively lighter and wavier (not entirely sure what color it would be now if left to its own devices, but it is pretty wavy and almost curly in summer).


----------



## *spoiled*

LMAO @ this hair type conversation.  This is what we have become.  dun dun dun dun


----------



## YSoLovely

Hair type conversations > Anything Kimbo & Krew have to offer.


----------



## Stansy

This hair-type-talk is way more interesting than Kim&Co!!


----------



## *spoiled*

I guess.  It's just so shocking! OMG!


----------



## Encore Hermes

News.....

Daily fail picked up the comparison 

*Is she a thief? Kim Kardashian is accused of stealing the bold blonde style of Serbian pop star Jelena Karleusa *



"She definitely has a new look with her platinum blonde hair and fierce sense of style that includes plunging necklines and bondage heels.
But on Friday Kim Kardashian, 34, was accused of ripping off that style from someone else.
Serbian pop star Jelena Karleusa told UsWeekly she invented the fierce image years ago. 'I think that her stylists are inspired by my IG page,' the 36-year-old singer told the publication on Friday."











Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-pop-star-Jelena-Karleusa.html#ixzz3UHgsbBor


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> News.....
> 
> Daily fail picked up the comparison
> 
> *Is she a thief? Kim Kardashian is accused of stealing the bold blonde style of Serbian pop star Jelena Karleusa *
> 
> 
> 
> "She definitely has a new look with her platinum blonde hair and fierce sense of style that includes plunging necklines and bondage heels.
> But on Friday Kim Kardashian, 34, was accused of ripping off that style from someone else.
> Serbian pop star Jelena Karleusa told UsWeekly she invented the fierce image years ago. 'I think that her stylists are inspired by my IG page,' the 36-year-old singer told the publication on Friday."
> View attachment 2926889
> 
> View attachment 2926890
> View attachment 2926891
> View attachment 2926892
> View attachment 2926893
> View attachment 2926894
> View attachment 2926895
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-pop-star-Jelena-Karleusa.html#ixzz3UHgsbBor




I wouldn't doubt it. She's never original


----------



## labelwhore04

That serbian chick looks 1000000x better in her clothes than Kim. It's not even about the actual outfit, it's about who's wearing it. Kim always just looks like a fool playing dress up and her outfits never look good on her body type. That panel dress makes her look really stumpy but i bet someone like Kendall could rock it.


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes4evah said:


> Children are nothing but trophies for Narcissistic parents. I've been saying Kanye has NPD (narcissistic personality disorder) for a while now. Textbook case. Kim is narcissistic in nature but much too insecure and vapid to have the disorder. You need a huge ego for NPD and Kim has zero self worth. She's the perfect wife for someone with NPD though.


I don't pretend to know whether either of them rises to the level of "disorder" but the simplified explanation I heard seems to fit them to a T.  Basically a narcissist doesn't care whether you like them - just that they get everyone's attention.
And that a study of celebs showed that while a lot of them were narcissistic, the reality stars were the worst.


----------



## zaara10

Crazy that so many ppl were copying Kim's old look & style & here she is running from that image & instead completely ripping off someone else's entire look.


----------



## usmcwifey

She should have stopped at this stage ...


----------



## Hermes4evah

sdkitty said:


> I don't pretend to know whether either of them rises to the level of "disorder" but the simplified explanation I heard seems to fit them to a T.  Basically a narcissist doesn't care whether you like them - just that they get everyone's attention.
> 
> And that a study of celebs showed that while a lot of them were narcissistic, the reality stars were the worst.




I was married to one. I knew something wasn't quite right all those years but didn't know what to call it. Didn't know it had a name. His divorce lawyer (with a Psych undergrad) told me. I looked it up and cried when I read it. 

Someone with the disorder only cares if someone "worthy" likes them or not. If you aren't to their level of greatness, they don't care what you think.


----------



## Hermes4evah

usmcwifey said:


> She should have stopped at this stage ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926937




Yup. She looks so much younger here yet it was only a few years ago. 

Hump was cute as long as he kept his mouth shut.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Definitely her best face....


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes4evah said:


> I was married to one. I knew something wasn't quite right all those years but didn't know what to call it. Didn't know it had a name. His divorce lawyer (with a Psych undergrad) told me. I looked it up and cried when I read it.
> 
> Someone with the disorder only cares if someone "worthy" likes them or not. If you aren't to their level of greatness, they don't care what you think.


sad for what you went thru
Kanye seems like a textbook case
And yet everyone in show biz seems to praise him for his talent (and give him a pass for his bad behavior)......I guess his style of music isn't for me so I don't really get it


----------



## Hermes4evah

sdkitty said:


> sad for what you went thru
> 
> Kanye seems like a textbook case
> 
> And yet everyone in show biz seems to praise him for his talent (and give him a pass for his bad behavior)




Thanks.  People with NPD are typically highly intelligent, successful and charming (when they want to be). I saw my ex behave abominably towards people time and time again and go on rants much like Kanye's but then he'd turn on the charm and he'd get a pass. It only fuels their behavior. If someone calls them out on it, they go into what's known as a narcissistic rage - sputtering and spewing like a volcano. I'd love to see Kanye in one of those.


----------



## berrydiva

The Serbian singer looks better because she owns her look whereas Kim is not confident in that look or at least she doesn't give off confidence.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> sad for what you went thru
> Kanye seems like a textbook case
> And yet everyone in show biz seems to praise him for his talent (and give him a pass for his bad behavior)......I guess his style of music isn't for me so I don't really get it



There are many musicians and actors who fit this disorder and get the same pass, as you say, that Kanye gets...it happens because people are willing to separate the talent from the behavior so long as it's not heinous. I don't feel that one has to appreciate or get his style of music to relate. It's not specific to hip-hop either...entertainers are narcissistic in general...some exhibit higher levels of narcissism than others. I'm sure if you look across what you do like you can find someone who is the same.


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> The Serbian singer looks better because she owns her look whereas Kim is not confident in that look or at least she doesn't give off confidence.



exactly


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> There are many musicians and actors who fit this disorder and get the same pass, as you say, that Kanye gets...it happens because people are willing to separate the talent from the behavior so long as it's not heinous. I don't feel that one has to appreciate or get his style of music to relate. It's not specific to hip-hop either...entertainers are narcissistic in general...some exhibit higher levels of narcissism than others. I'm sure if you look across what you do like you can find someone who is the same.


I'm sure there are many narcissists in show business and I didn't mean to imply hip-hop has more than other groups (like actors or musicians)
Kanye seems a bit extreme with his behavior (I'm thinking of his two instances going on stage at the Grammys to interrupt someone else's moment)
And it does make sense to me that  reality "stars" would be more prone to this than actors or singers, since all they do is seek attention.......no real talent involved


----------



## *spoiled*

sdkitty said:


> sad for what you went thru
> Kanye seems like a textbook case
> And yet everyone in show biz seems to praise him for his talent (and give him a pass for his bad behavior)......I guess his style of music isn't for me so I don't really get it



Why can't he be talented?  I don't get your comments in here.  Are people supposed to scream "WE HATE YOU KANYE AND KIM!" because they are narcissistic?  The man is talented to many people.  It's very hard to say that he's not.  Does he have issues, yes.  Aren't you the same one that made the fat thigh comment?


----------



## *spoiled*

berrydiva said:


> There are many musicians and actors who fit this disorder and get the same pass, as you say, that Kanye gets...it happens because people are willing to separate the talent from the behavior so long as it's not heinous. I don't feel that one has to appreciate or get his style of music to relate. It's not specific to hip-hop either...entertainers are narcissistic in general...some exhibit higher levels of narcissism than others. I'm sure if you look across what you do like you can find someone who is the same.



I should have just kept reading because you said everything that I was thinking.


----------



## usmcwifey

Is it just me or did Kanye seem more grounded when his mom was alive? Maybe I missed it then but it seems like that brought a change in him ...or was he like this then too?


----------



## AECornell

She's not a thief, just unoriginal. No matter who is in charge of her look, they aren't creative or talented.


----------



## sdkitty

*spoiled* said:


> Why can't he be talented?  I don't get your comments in here.  Are people supposed to scream "WE HATE YOU KANYE AND KIM!" because they are narcissistic?  The man is talented to many people.  It's very hard to say that he's not.  Does he have issues, yes.  Aren't you the same one that made the fat thigh comment?


yes, he can be talented
I just don't personally go for his style of music so it's hard for me to appreciate

and yes there are lots of narcissists in the arts but probably most of them aren't as obvious as Kanye


----------



## AEGIS

usmcwifey said:


> Is it just me or did Kanye seem more grounded when his mom was alive? Maybe I missed it then but it seems like that brought a change in him ...or was he like this then too?



The death of his mother has left him unglued and unrestrained. He loved his mom a lot.


----------



## AEGIS

sdkitty said:


> yes, he can be talented
> I just don't personally go for his style of music so it's hard for me to appreciate
> *
> and yes there are lots of narcissists in the arts but probably most of them aren't as obvious a*s Kanye




No I think they all are.  They just may not be as famous so nobody cares about their antics. All of these ppl are nuts.


----------



## berrydiva

usmcwifey said:


> Is it just me or did Kanye seem more grounded when his mom was alive? Maybe I missed it then but it seems like that brought a change in him ...or was he like this then too?



His mom's death definitely did unleash more of his crazy. She seemed to be able to keep him restrained a lot. I also think he suffers with his very apparent struggle with his sexuality. Losing his mom seemed to have removed the voice of reason from his life.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> and yes there are lots of narcissists in the arts but probably most of them aren't as obvious as Kanye



There are many if them who are just as obvious, they all just exhibit it in different ways. Plus it's easy to paint Kanye as the the crazy guy because he reacts to his emotions a lot plus hes okay with being branded the 'crazy guy' and the media loves it as it gives a good headline. *****, Madonna, Cruz, Iggy, Baldwin, etc all behave just like Kanye in different forms and mediums.


----------



## usmcwifey

berrydiva said:


> His mom's death definitely did unleash more of his crazy. She seemed to be able to keep him restrained a lot. I also think he suffers with his very apparent struggle with his sexuality. Losing his mom seemed to have removed the voice of reason from his life.




Yeah I noticed when my husband mentioned Kanye being so different when his mom was alive...even his music was different and my husband actually liked him ...now he just thinks he's a moron ....


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> Hair texture changes at puberty. My kids both had straight hair as babies. The oldest had 3b as a toddler then at puberty it decided it wanted to be a head full of lush 2c-3a curls. My youngest was a 2c-3a as a toddler and now it 3c-4a with stick straight hair in some places, but I think that is because he doesn't condition properly. He also may not be brushing it. So he may have hair like his brother. Their dad is a 2b-c and I'm a 3b-c.







berrydiva said:


> I was the same too. Straight hair as a baby, then when I was a toddler it changed to 2c curls then changed again to 3b/3c now I'm a 3c/4a.




Lol. I have weird hair development. When I was a kid my hair was poker straight, then when I was a teenager my hair was wavy until I was 27. Now at 37, my hair is straight, not poker straight but normal straight. But I wash and dry my hair everyday. I can't stand a bad-hair day.


----------



## Stansy

Hermes4evah said:


> Yup. She looks so much younger here yet it was only a few years ago.
> 
> Hump was cute as long as he kept his mouth shut.



And she looks much more confident and happy.


----------



## charmesh

Stansy said:


> And she looks much more confident and happy.



Because she doesn't have to deal with Kanye & PMK.


----------



## zaara10

charmesh said:


> Because she doesn't have to deal with Kanye & PMK.



She's gonna blame pregnancy on jacking up her look.


----------



## Jayne1

NYCBelle said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. She's never original


It's not her, it's Kanye.  He copies _everything _and gives it a slight twist, so in his mind, he's a genius.


----------



## Stansy

zaara10 said:


> She's gonna blame pregnancy on jacking up her look.



Agreed! I wouldn't be surprised if she used this argument - even when using a surrogate for a future pregnancy


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Who knew minds would be blown. LOL. I just grabbed the first one I saw cuz I was too lazy to explain....if I knew, I would've put more work into this...
> 
> 
> Yeah, guys that's not the greatest chart but there are a lot of curly hair charts out there that give guidance on how to best care for your curly hair type.



Who knew!



Encore Hermes said:


> News.....
> 
> Daily fail picked up the comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "She definitely has a new look with her platinum blonde hair and fierce sense of style that includes plunging necklines and bondage heels.
> But on Friday Kim Kardashian, 34, was accused of ripping off that style from someone else.
> Serbian pop star Jelena Karleusa told UsWeekly she invented the fierce image years ago. 'I think that her stylists are inspired by my IG page,' the 36-year-old singer told the publication on Friday."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-pop-star-Jelena-Karleusa.html#ixzz3UHgsbBor



Dang, she almost looks just like the Serbian lady.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> It's not her, it's Kanye.  He copies _everything _and gives it a slight twist, so in his mind, he's a genius.



What's the _everything_ that he copies?


----------



## charmesh

zaara10 said:


> She's gonna blame pregnancy on jacking up her look.



Dealing with those two must be draining, especially to someone without a backbone.


----------



## guccimamma

there are a zillion platinum blondes wearing tight clothes and sunglasses. neither of them have a trademark on it.


----------



## skislope15

She's definitely trying to steal a few of those styles off of Karleusastar, but her body isn't nearly as good as hers and Kim just doesn't have the confidence to pull it off.


----------



## YSoLovely

usmcwifey said:


> Is it just me or did Kanye seem more grounded when his mom was alive? Maybe I missed it then but it seems like that brought a change in him ...*or was he like this then too?*




Yup.

I think it was the MTV Europe Awards when he hopped on stage and interrupted the band that won Best Video over him and he said that was not fair or wrong or sth like that because "nobody knew the band" and his video "cost a million dollars and had Pamela Anderson" in it.
And then he threw a fit when Britney opened the VMAs instead of him and he didn't win any awards that night. That was when his mom was still alive.

I'm sure his mother was a great person and her death had a great impact on him, but she raised Kanye to be who he is today. She wrote a book and it explains a lot.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> The Serbian singer looks better because she owns her look whereas Kim is not confident in that look or at least she doesn't give off confidence.



Agreed! Like Amber, she has swag! Kim owns none of her looks!


----------



## Jikena

I had difficulty seeing who was who in the comparision pictures. They look the same (except that girl is thinner). I only recognized Kim because I know what she wore.


----------



## Sasha2012

While Kanye West may think poor fashion purchases are like 'getting a prostitute pregnant' his standards for food are a different story.

The 37-year-old was treated to drive-thru takeout at Taco Bell by his wife Kim Kardashian on Friday after she picked him up at the airport.

The rapper, clearly thrilled, could not help but flash an ear-to-ear grin as the duo exited the fast food restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fast-food-picking-airport.html#ixzz3UKQs993d


----------



## ChanelMommy

Taco Bell..smh


----------



## michie

Taco Bell makes him that happy? #basic


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> *Taco Bell makes him that happy*? #basic



vs her 'soul food' cooking  #ecstatic


----------



## labelwhore04

Taco bell sucks. It is the worst fast food i've ever had, and trust me i'm a fast food lover. Maybe it was just the location i went to but i was so disappointed. Like it was downright disgusting.


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye gets so happy over his junk food...it's comical.


----------



## michie

We've seen his breasts. Of course he loves junk food. That low grade meat has his body in a chokehold.


----------



## Encore Hermes

labelwhore04 said:


> Taco bell sucks. It is the worst fast food i've ever had, and trust me i'm a fast food lover. Maybe it was just the location i went to but i was so disappointed. Like it was downright disgusting.



Have you had Jack in the box? It is so bad they can't even make the food on the commercials appetizing.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jack in the box grilled cheese on top of a burger. who and how?


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> Yup.
> 
> I think it was the MTV Europe Awards when he hopped on stage and interrupted the band that won Best Video over him and he said that was not fair or wrong or sth like that because "nobody knew the band" and his video "cost a million dollars and had Pamela Anderson" in it.
> And then he threw a fit when Britney opened the VMAs instead of him and he didn't win any awards that night. That was when his mom was still alive.
> 
> I'm sure his mother was a great person and her death had a great impact on him, but she raised Kanye to be who he is today.* She wrote a book and it explains a lot*.



What did it say?


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelMommy said:


> Taco Bell..smh





Exactly!!!


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Taco bell sucks. It is the worst fast food i've ever had, and trust me i'm a fast food lover. Maybe it was just the location i went to but i was so disappointed. Like it was downright disgusting.



No they're all awful


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> Have you had Jack in the box? It is so bad they can't even make the food on the commercials appetizing.



I used to love the old Moby Jack.   And I have been known to scarf down those tacos after having a few too many adult bevvies


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> I used to love the old Moby Jack.   And I have been known to scarf down those tacos after having a few too many adult bevvies


I've had a few of those tacos after the bar too Poopsie
and we do indulge in In & Out Burger when on road trips


----------



## AECornell

I've never had Taco Bell but something tells me I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Jikena

I've never had Taco Bell. Doesn't exist in France. Doesn't look good anyway.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> I've never had Taco Bell but something tells me I'm not missing anything.




Other than an occasional nuggets from Wendy's or going to the Shake Shack, I haven't eaten fast food in about 7 years but what I remember of Taco Bell you're saving yourself from unpleasant bathroom situations. Lol.

ETA: now that I think of it the last time I had Taco Bell was when I saw that video of the rats running wild in that KFC/Taco Bell in NY and I think that was about 7-8 years ago. I pretty much gave up most fast food full stop after seeing that mess. Then they had an E Coli issue a few months after...then I was completely done.

Google 'rats in NYC KFC', if interested in the video, at your own risk.


----------



## caitlin1214

I do like the Doritos taco but I don't eat it that often.

They're replacing the Gourmet Burger Co. with a Hell Burger or Burger Hell (or something) so I'm anxious to check it out when it opens.


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> What did it say?



I don't wanna lie on her, but the way I remember it was that she taught Kanye early on that he was special and (destined to be ) great and basically overcompensated for raising him as a single mom after daddy dipped...


----------



## joegd

YSoLovely said:


> Yup.
> 
> I think it was the MTV Europe Awards when he hopped on stage and interrupted the band that won Best Video over him and he said that was not fair or wrong or sth like that because "nobody knew the band" and his video "cost a million dollars and had Pamela Anderson" in it.
> And then he threw a fit when Britney opened the VMAs instead of him and he didn't win any awards that night. That was when his mom was still alive.
> 
> I'm sure his mother was a great person and her death had a great impact on him, but she raised Kanye to be who he is today. She wrote a book and it explains a lot.


Yes he is a jackass... the band is a french band: Justice and the song was DANCE (really good!) and he said that this band was unknown and shouldn't have won... But then, Kanye being Kanye he hired their video producer (who is a close friend of Justice) to do the 'Good Life' video... and went to a Justice concert then became friend with them. At the same time, he became interested in 'french touch' music like Justice and did Stronger with Daft Punk (french touch band, friends with Justice). I mean basically he remixed their song Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger which was realeased in 2001.


----------



## joegd

AEGIS said:


> What did it say?


That's Justice video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy1dYFGkPUE


----------



## celeb_analyzer

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-relaxed-attitude-North-Wests-privacy.html

*At first I was like: Im  not going to Instagram photos or Im going to try to totally change my  life, she told the publication of her 18-month-old daughter.*
I don't believe this for a second. I don't think she ever had those intentions. I think she is just saying that to sound like a good mom. 

​

*But it was really  prohibiting me from spending time with my friends and having my daughter  grow up with my friends kids, so Im a lot less protective than I  was. *
I don't see the link. Humans have existed for thousands of years without social media, and studies show it doesn't even do much to improve people's relationships. 
​
*'I am just so obsessed with being a mum, more than I ever thought,' she mused. * It sounds like she is going through the motions. That's how she hears other celeb moms speaking about motherhood so she feels like she has to act like she feels it too. 
​*
But it is what it is. She is going to grow up to be a strong girl*
With her father's looks and her mothers insecurity I highly doubt this. Kim herself is so insecure, how can she not be introspective enough to see there is a good chance her daughter will be the same way. This is a woman who gets into bad relationships because she fears being alone, and completely changed her looks.  I think she is trying to justify her decision to let North be in the public eye.

*There are so many incredible memories over the past 10 seasons and we're excited to share more,' she wrote. *
All those 'memories' were staged and scripted. There was no passion, spontaneity or anything genuine. Her whole life was for show. What memories does Kim have? Did she ever go to the Caribbean and get seduced by a handsome exotic man? Did she ever do something out of pure passion? Her life is actually very dull and unenviable. 


​
​


----------



## joegd

He was also sued for copying a French film director Gaspar Noé: he copied his movie Enter the Void (pictures: https://www.google.fr/search?q=ente...F5HuaM-agIgK&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1366&bih=573) to make the 'All Of The Lights' video


----------



## shiny_things

He thinks bad fashion choices are like getting a prostitute pregnant? He must love it then, seeing as he's done both.

I don't get it with Kanye it's like he's trying to style what he thinks a sexy woman is, but he doesn't really get it because he doesn't find women sexy, so it comes out looking terrible. Quite funny really considering how amazingly sexy some gay male stylists can dress a woman.


----------



## joegd

So basically, he comes in France (and Europe in general) once in a while, sees what is going on and rip it off. Another example: this French touch band Cassius and their song 'I love you so' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NazVKnD-_sQ he copied and made 'Why I love you' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHmLFgavzpI with Jay Z


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> I don't wanna lie on her, but the way I remember it was that she taught Kanye early on that he was special and (destined to be ) great and basically overcompensated for raising him as a single mom after daddy dipped...



Funny thing. They released a study this week that praising a child too much can lead to narcissism. Especially if the praise isn't deserved.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That wasn't a Taco Bell smile. That was gas!


----------



## Jayne1

joegd said:


> So basically, he comes in France (and Europe in general) once in a while, sees what is going on and rip it off. Another example: this French touch band Cassius and their song 'I love you so' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NazVKnD-_sQ he copied and made 'Why I love you' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHmLFgavzpI with Jay Z



True. He copies everything he does. Even the fashion people were showing side by sides of his latest 'collection' and those famous designers he imitates.


----------



## Hermes4evah

charmesh said:


> Funny thing. They released a study this week that praising a child too much can lead to narcissism. Especially if the praise isn't deserved.




Being a child of parents who overcompensate and constantly feed a  child's ego without also teaching humility is one of the characteristics of an adult with NPD.  Check that box for Kanye.


----------



## fightthesunrise

michie said:


> She's not sexy. We've seen her tape, even the commentary was was wack as hell. I wouldn't even want to see her and Kanye going at it, even though I'll bet, from seeing his award disruptions, that he's a pro at coitus interruptus.




I haven't seen her tape, and sure as h*ll don't plan on it. Ever. This thread makes me question eye bleach enough as it is.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 2925164
> 
> 
> 
> Boom!




 This is perhaps the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## leeann

I love jack in the box. But im an east coaster so i get excited when i get to go


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> With her father's looks...


What does this mean?


----------



## Florasun

She has Kanye's scowl and Kim's  eyes. She is a little cutie.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Sasha2012 said:


> While Kanye West may think poor fashion purchases are like 'getting a prostitute pregnant' his standards for food are a different story.
> 
> The 37-year-old was treated to drive-thru takeout at Taco Bell by his wife Kim Kardashian on Friday after she picked him up at the airport.
> 
> The rapper, clearly thrilled, could not help but flash an ear-to-ear grin as the duo exited the fast food restaurant.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fast-food-picking-airport.html#ixzz3UKQs993d



Well, at least he lets her drive a car.


----------



## mrsinsyder

berrydiva said:


> What does this mean?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

berrydiva said:


> What does this mean?




It means we have to be realistic, cute babies can grow up to be unattractive adults. Kanye isn't famous for his beauty. Even if she still stays pretty when she is older, so was kim but that didn't mean she wasn't an incredibly insecure woman.

It I laughable that kim thinks her daughter has a chance of being strong. Her daughter had it much worse than she ever did. Growing up in the public eye as a kid is never easy. Coupled with her parents it's even worse.

If kim gets a lot of her personality from kris jenner, ie being greedy, being a fame whore what's stopping north from inheriting those qualities.  Remmebr this is a woman who is so insecure that she gave up love for Hollywood. She doesn't love kanye, a part of her is.probably frustrated and resentful that she ended up with someone so much less good looking than her. She settled cos he wanted her when no one else did and he treated her like a trophy, something kris and reggie never did. They kept her on her toes. Kanye feeds her ego. Even when she kisses him it's all for the cameras. Not a genuine moment in her life. Very ironic for a supposed reality star. Her life is so laughably tragic and I hope future wannabes really ask themselves if that's what they want. Cos for kim fame just wasn't worth it. She won't admit to it, but it didn't make her as happy as what she thought it would. Women out there with less.money, less beauty and less fame have much better husbands and lives.


----------



## AEGIS

joegd said:


> So basically, he comes in France (and Europe in general) once in a while, sees what is going on and rip it off. Another example: this French touch band Cassius and their song 'I love you so' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NazVKnD-_sQ he copied and made 'Why I love you' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHmLFgavzpI with Jay Z






Jayne1 said:


> True. He copies everything he does. Even the fashion people were showing side by sides of his latest 'collection' and those famous designers he imitates.




You're kidding right? That Cassius song is a sample of someone else's song from the 1970s. #crunkandwrong


----------



## lovemysavior

celeb_analyzer said:


> It means we have to be realistic, cute babies can grow up to be unattractive adults. Kanye isn't famous for his beauty. Even if she still stays pretty when she is older, so was kim but that didn't mean she wasn't an incredibly insecure woman.
> 
> It I laughable that kim thinks her daughter has a chance of being strong. Her daughter had it much worse than she ever did. Growing up in the public eye as a kid is never easy. Coupled with her parents it's even worse.
> 
> If kim gets a lot of her personality from kris jenner, ie being greedy, being a fame whore what's stopping north from inheriting those qualities.  Remmebr this is a woman who is so insecure that she gave up love for Hollywood. She doesn't love kanye, a part of her is.probably frustrated and resentful that she ended up with someone so much less good looking than her. She settled cos he wanted her when no one else did and he treated her like a trophy, something kris and reggie never did. They kept her on her toes. Kanye feeds her ego. Even when she kisses him it's all for the cameras. Not a genuine moment in her life. Very ironic for a supposed reality star. Her life is so laughably tragic and I hope future wannabes really ask themselves if that's what they want. Cos for kim fame just wasn't worth it. She won't admit to it, but it didn't make her as happy as what she thought it would. Women out there with less.money, less beauty and less fame have much better husbands and lives.



Yes i agree with this post.  Especially the last part.  My husband loves God, me, then our children and I couldn't ask for more.  I don't have riches in money but I am rich in love and satisfaction.   I am blessed and Kim could be too if she chose things that really matter and have significance that will leave a positive legacy in life.


----------



## Stansy

lovemysavior said:


> Yes i agree with this post.  Especially the last part.  My husband loves God, me, then our children and I couldn't ask for more.  I don't have riches in money but I am rich in love and satisfaction.   I am blessed and Kim could be too if she chose things that really matter and have significance that will leave a positive legacy in life.



Great post!


----------



## joegd

AEGIS said:


> You're kidding right? That Cassius song is a sample of someone else's song from the 1970s. #crunkandwrong


Oh sorry, I did not know about that. But the other things I quoted before are things he copied and was sometimes sued for. I am not saying he is talentless. I think he is overrated. He keeps saying he is a genius and some people believe him. But that doesn't make it any true.


----------



## CeeJay

celeb_analyzer said:


> It means we have to be realistic, cute babies can grow up to be unattractive adults. Kanye isn't famous for his beauty. Even if she still stays pretty when she is older, so was kim but that didn't mean she wasn't an incredibly insecure woman.
> 
> It I laughable that kim thinks her daughter has a chance of being strong. Her daughter had it much worse than she ever did. Growing up in the public eye as a kid is never easy. Coupled with her parents it's even worse.
> 
> If kim gets a lot of her personality from kris jenner, ie being greedy, being a fame whore what's stopping north from inheriting those qualities.  Remmebr this is a woman who is so insecure that she gave up love for Hollywood.
> *1) She doesn't love kanye, a part of her is.probably frustrated and resentful that she ended up with someone so much less good looking than her.
> 2) She settled cos he wanted her when no one else did and he treated her like a trophy, something kris and reggie never did.
> 3) Kanye feeds her ego.
> 4) Even when she kisses him it's all for the cameras.* Not a genuine moment in her life. Very ironic for a supposed reality star. Her life is so laughably tragic and I hope future wannabes really ask themselves if that's what they want. Cos for kim fame just wasn't worth it. She won't admit to it, but it didn't make her as happy as what she thought it would. Women out there with less.money, less beauty and less fame have much better husbands and lives.





I agree with the first part of this, but I don't she would have been able to handle dealing with someone who is/was better looking than her!  

True - but what type of trophy?  Frankly, as of late, it looks like his version of a trophy is more like one-step above a stripper or street-walker.  

He feeds HIS ego!  Based on how she's been looking as of late, sometimes I feel like he's punking her! 

TOTALLY agree; their "affections" towards each other are questionable at best.


----------



## Queenpixie

her new twitter avi..

Kim doesnt look like Kim Kardashian anymore yall...


----------



## Staci_W

Those lips look like Kylie's . Painful and gross.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Looks like Donatella to me...albeit a younger more polished version.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Uh oh...


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## gillianna

She could pass for Courtney Stoddens (spelling) mother.  They both look 
tragic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In her Instagram shot....she looks like she's on something.  The Tumblr shot....her features look pinched and plumped in all the wrong ways.


----------



## lolas

Queenpixie said:


> her new twitter avi..
> 
> Kim doesnt look like Kim Kardashian anymore yall...



Holy c**p, she's turning into Shauna Sands.


----------



## Oryx816

lolas said:


> Holy c**p, she's turning into Shauna Sands.




I was trying to figure out who she reminded me of until I read your post!  Yes!  All she needs are the lucite heels.....well, and she needs to lose 70% of her weight too.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/article/kim-k...ashians-recap-kanye-west-wedding-brody-jenner

*Brody Jenner Slams Kim Kardashian and Kanye West on KUWTK, Praises Her Ex Reggie Bush (VIDEO)*

Nearly a year after Kim Kardashian West and Kanye West held an extravagant wedding, we may finally know how Brody Jenner really felt about skipping the festivities in favor of a DJ gig in Chicago. 

In the season premiere of Keeping Up with the Kardashians, Bruce Jenner partied alongside sons Brandon and Burt in Las Vegas, who were also joined by Kourtney Kardashian and boyfriend Scott Disick. 

After a few drinks, Brody started discussing Kim and Kanye: "I'm very happy for them, but do you think that they were really like, 'We have to have Brody and Kaitlynn [Carter, his girlfriend] there. If they're not there then this wedding is not going to happen.' 

"Nobody really gave a f--- if Kaitlynn or I went." 

When Bruce pointed out that Brody had shown up at the wedding of Reggie Bush, Kim's ex, Brody said, "Of course! Why wouldn't I? I love Reggie. Put Kanye and Reggie together in a burning building, guess who I'm saving? Reggie all the way." 

Brody previously told PEOPLE back in July that, "Not going to Kim's wedding was not me trying to diss her and Kanye. I simply had a very last-minute thing. They didn't want to let people know about their wedding early in advance, and I had already booked gigs in Chicago and some other places, so I was already working. 

"Of course Kim would let me bring my girlfriend if I wanted to," he added. "I'm her brother  it's her wedding. I am allowed to bring someone if I want to.  The only opinion that matters in this situation is Kim's, and me and her are good. She is incredible." 

Tell us how you really feel, Brody!  But seriously. Tell us how you really feel. 

Keeping Up with the Kardashians airs Sundays (9 p.m. ET) on E!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> When Bruce pointed out that Brody had shown up at the wedding of Reggie Bush, Kim's ex, Brody said, "Of course! Why wouldn't I? *I love Reggie. Put Kanye and Reggie together in a burning building, guess who I'm saving? Reggie all the way."
> *




Lol. As would Kim...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/kim-k...ashians-recap-kanye-west-wedding-brody-jenner
> 
> 
> When Bruce pointed out that Brody had shown up at the wedding of Reggie Bush, Kim's ex, Brody said, "Of course! Why wouldn't I? I love Reggie. Put Kanye and Reggie together in a burning building, guess who I'm saving? Reggie all the way."



Wow I'm really surprised they let this air knowing how jealous Kanye is.  Since he only said it around Bruce and Scott we won't get to see Kim's reaction to this. That would have been so juicy. I wonder what she would have said in reply.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Lol. As would Kim...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

CeeJay said:


> I agree with the first part of this, but I don't she would have been able to handle dealing with someone who is/was better looking than her!
> 
> True - but what type of trophy?  Frankly, as of late, it looks like his version of a trophy is more like one-step above a stripper or street-walker.
> 
> He feeds HIS ego!  Based on how she's been looking as of late, sometimes I feel like he's punking her!
> 
> TOTALLY agree; their "affections" towards each other are questionable at best.



1. That's the problem with insecure narcissists. They never get into healthy relationships because they are either too good, or don't feel good enough. 
2. In his eyes he won a trophy cos 07,08 Kim was better looking. He so badly wishes he could have had her in her prime. 
4. Whenever Kim thinks a camera is not looking, when Kanye tries to kiss her she never looks at him, and she seems to not even care. When a camera is on them she likes to play the smitten woman in love.


----------



## Encore Hermes

wow! And Brody said that while they were filming for the show???  







Sounds like pre advertising for the new season


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> wow! And Brody said that while they were filming for the show???
> 
> Sounds like pre advertising for the new season



Happy to see there's one person in their extended family who doesn't GAF about kissing Kanye's a$$.


----------



## jclaybo

celeb_analyzer said:


> Wow I'm really surprised they let this air knowing how jealous Kanye is.  Since he only said it around Bruce and Scott we won't get to see Kim's reaction to this. That would have been so juicy. I wonder what she would have said in reply.


It's all fake, to me. Brody only said that cause camera's were rolling, I'm so over people saying thinks about them and then retracting their comments or being extra fake. I just wish people would keep it 100 like Amber did and not back down. Brody is a fake as they are and he will never tell us how he really feels because he loves the attention just as much as the Kardashians


----------



## labelwhore04

Just read that Brandon and Leah are expecting a baby! That's cute, i've always liked them.


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## Tivo

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2929677


----------



## krissa

jclaybo said:


> It's all fake, to me. Brody only said that cause camera's were rolling, I'm so over people saying thinks about them and then retracting their comments or being extra fake. I just wish people would keep it 100 like Amber did and not back down. Brody is a fake as they are and he will never tell us how he really feels because he loves the attention just as much as the Kardashians



Exactly. He as on the Hills long enough to be good at the 'reality' game.


----------



## pukasonqo

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2929677




to answer the question: cream cheese and pineapple with no crusts, that should take enough time


----------



## Encore Hermes

jclaybo said:


> *It's all fake, to me. Brody only said that cause camera's were rolling,* I'm so over people saying thinks about them and then retracting their comments or being extra fake. I just wish people would keep it 100 like Amber did and not back down. Brody is a fake as they are and he will never tell us how he really feels because he loves the attention just as much as the Kardashians



Exactly


----------



## Encore Hermes

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2929677






Too easy


----------



## michie

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2929677



A BLT with avocado and I would put the bacon in the oven as soon as I hear the splash of the water...


----------



## AECornell

Yum!



michie said:


> A BLT with avocado and I would put the bacon in the oven as soon as I hear the splash of the water...


----------



## Oryx816

^ Keep the oven on!  Warm turkey and brie on ciabatta with olive tapenade for me!


----------



## gillianna

But first you would need to drive to the store to buy sandwich meat and wait in line with only one register open, try to find your  car in the parking lot, get lost on your way home, lock yourself out of the house and then when you finally get your keys you can make a sandwich but realize you forgot bread so you have to go back to the store.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ration-KUWTK-desperately-trying-pregnant.html

**The  34-year-old reality star n was trying so hard to get pregnant with  husband Kanye West that she left herself moody and 'exhausted'.*
*Kim  said she was 'desperate' to conceive a sibling for baby North  to the  point where she and Kanye were having intercourse multiple times per  day. *
*
 The show opened with Kim lying supine to allow Kanye's sperm to 'marinade' inside her.
**Later, at the end of the episode, a scene was showing where Kim said she 'might have to try a surrogate'.*

​


​​Ok, for someone who is so unattached to her current daughter it is strange that she is so desperate for another. I have a few theories.

1. She is hoping that by having another baby with kanye, that might cause her to fall in love with him. I think this is part of the reason she got with him, she hoped by getting pregnant she would develop a love for him.

2. She just wants the accessory of having two kids, then again she is hardly with North so this is questionable.

3. She has no life direction and no life goals so having another baby just gives her empty vacuous life some form of direction.

Regarding the surrogate, she is definitely vain enough to avoid pregnancy for fear of how it would wreck her body. Having a surrogate is never the first choice for women, and there are all sort of complex emotions involved. She seems so non-chalant about it.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> It means we have to be realistic, cute babies can grow up to be unattractive adults. Kanye isn't famous for his beauty. Even if she still stays pretty when she is older, so was kim but that didn't mean she wasn't an incredibly insecure woman.
> 
> 
> 
> It I laughable that kim thinks her daughter has a chance of being strong. Her daughter had it much worse than she ever did. Growing up in the public eye as a kid is never easy. Coupled with her parents it's even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> If kim gets a lot of her personality from kris jenner, ie being greedy, being a fame whore what's stopping north from inheriting those qualities.  Remmebr this is a woman who is so insecure that she gave up love for Hollywood. She doesn't love kanye, a part of her is.probably frustrated and resentful that she ended up with someone so much less good looking than her. She settled cos he wanted her when no one else did and he treated her like a trophy, something kris and reggie never did. They kept her on her toes. Kanye feeds her ego. Even when she kisses him it's all for the cameras. Not a genuine moment in her life. Very ironic for a supposed reality star. Her life is so laughably tragic and I hope future wannabes really ask themselves if that's what they want. Cos for kim fame just wasn't worth it. She won't admit to it, but it didn't make her as happy as what she thought it would. Women out there with less.money, less beauty and less fame have much better husbands and lives.




I'm just gonna say ok cuz this is far too many words to read on Kim.


----------



## berrydiva

lovemysavior said:


> Yes i agree with this post.  Especially the last part.  My husband loves God, me, then our children and I couldn't ask for more.  I don't have riches in money but I am rich in love and satisfaction.   I am blessed and Kim could be too if she chose things that really matter and have significance that will leave a positive legacy in life.




Everyone doesn't want the same things in life perhaps Kim is happy with her worth being tied to her her being and object.


----------



## Jikena

Sooo yesterday's episode was all about how hard Kim is trying to get pregnant and how "shaddy" and disrespectul Bruce is for hanging out with one of Kris' friends. 

Kim's comments on her pregnancy are... hurgh... "I'm laying in my bed because Kanye and I just had sex 10 minutes ago" ; "we're having sex allll the time" ; at a photoshoot "oh I've just had sex with Kanye in the bathroom" 

Kourtney is still the same. No emotions, ever. Bruce tells her that he feels lonely etc and she has no expression, nothing to say except "yeah". She looks like a robot.


----------



## AECornell

I was unintentionally watching the Hamptons one and I just literally could not stand Kourtney. I feel bad for Scott. He probably acts the way he does because of the way she treats him. Sorry, I know this is Kim's thread, but just wanted to comment.

Supposedly that legs up trick is a myth, but I did it sometimes while TTC. It's more annoying than anything else and I wouldn't be going on TV explaining it in detail. These are things you talk about with your closest friend/friends, if you're an open person. We are not your friends Kim.



Jikena said:


> Sooo yesterday's episode was all about how hard Kim is trying to get pregnant and how "shaddy" and disrespectul Bruce is for hanging out with one of Kris' friends.
> 
> Kim's comments on her pregnancy are... hurgh... "I'm laying in my bed because Kanye and I just had sex 10 minutes ago" ; "we're having sex allll the time" ; at a photoshoot "oh I've just had sex with Kanye in the bathroom"
> 
> Kourtney is still the same. No emotions, ever. Bruce tells her that he feels lonely etc and she has no expression, nothing to say except "yeah". She looks like a robot.


----------



## Jikena

AECornell said:


> I was unintentionally watching the Hamptons one and I just literally could not stand Kourtney. I feel bad for Scott. He probably acts the way he does because of the way she treats him. Sorry, I know this is Kim's thread, but just wanted to comment.
> 
> Supposedly that legs up trick is a myth, but I did it sometimes while TTC. It's more annoying than anything else and I wouldn't be going on TV explaining it in detail. These are things you talk about with your closest friend/friends, if you're an open person. We are not your friends Kim.



I agree with you. Why talk about that kind of stuff on camera... And even if it was caught on camera, why choose to put it in the episode ? 

I can't stand Kourtney either. On one hand she's more normal than her sisters because she's more natural looking, but... she really has no emotions. I remember an episode where Khloe was "worried" about a guy who had to be a prostitute -it was for the show anyway but- she talked about it to Kourtney and she told her "why do you even care ?", I was shocked.

OK I'm done talking about Kourt in Kim's thread lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2929677




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you made my day!


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> to answer the question: cream cheese and pineapple with no crusts, that should take enough time







Encore Hermes said:


> Too easy
> 
> prizant.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/quiznos-torpedo1.jpg







michie said:


> A BLT with avocado and I would put the bacon in the oven as soon as I hear the splash of the water...







Oryx816 said:


> ^ Keep the oven on!  Warm turkey and brie on ciabatta with olive tapenade for me!







gillianna said:


> But first you would need to drive to the store to buy sandwich meat and wait in line with only one register open, try to find your  car in the parking lot, get lost on your way home, lock yourself out of the house and then when you finally get your keys you can make a sandwich but realize you forgot bread so you have to go back to the store.




Hahaha!!!


----------



## shiny_things

Oh please, the having sex 500 day a thing has two purposes:

- to try to convince people they actually have sex.
- to do the background work for the inevitable surrogate.


----------



## michie

celeb_analyzer said:


> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ration-KUWTK-desperately-trying-pregnant.html
> 
> **The  34-year-old reality star n was trying so hard to get pregnant with  husband Kanye West that she left herself moody and 'exhausted'.*
> *Kim  said she was 'desperate' to conceive a sibling for baby North  to the  point where she and Kanye were having intercourse multiple times per  day. *
> *
> The show opened with Kim lying supine to allow Kanye's sperm to 'marinade' inside her.
> **Later, at the end of the episode, a scene was showing where Kim said she 'might have to try a surrogate'.*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​​Ok, for someone who is so unattached to her current daughter it is strange that she is so desperate for another. I have a few theories.
> 
> 1. She is hoping that by having another baby with kanye, that might cause her to fall in love with him. I think this is part of the reason she got with him, she hoped by getting pregnant she would develop a love for him.
> 
> 2. She just wants the accessory of having two kids, then again she is hardly with North so this is questionable.
> 
> 3. She has no life direction and no life goals so having another baby just gives her empty vacuous life some form of direction.
> 
> Regarding the surrogate, she is definitely vain enough to avoid pregnancy for fear of how it would wreck her body. Having a surrogate is never the first choice for women, and there are all sort of complex emotions involved. She seems so non-chalant about it.



It keeps ppl talking about her and watching for a bump, plain and simple. I don't think she wants another kid at all. Honestly, I don't even think she wants North, but it keeps her relevant. Nobody cares about her million and one naked pics anymore, so she has to do something.


----------



## NYCBelle

Of course she will use a surrogate she thinks pregnancy will ruin her body. This trying to get pregnant skit is so fake I just can't. Vain moron.


----------



## Jayne1

Exactly!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brody is just over this whole family...


----------



## charmesh

But if Kim uses a surrogate she won't get the press from bump watch & those horrible maternity outfits.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bets that she asks kourtney to be her surrogate on upcoming episode. Oh. The. Drama. 

Was kanye in the opening episode?  Filmed?


----------



## Jikena

Nah he wasn't. Twice, Kim said that she just had sex with him ("we've had sex 10 minutes ago") but he wasn't on camera. I mean, hum, before or after the sex happened...


----------



## sdkitty

michie said:


> It keeps ppl talking about her and watching for a bump, plain and simple. I don't think she wants another kid at all. Honestly, I don't even think she wants North, but it keeps her relevant. Nobody cares about her million and one naked pics anymore, so she has to do something.


this....she is a narcissist and will say and do whatever to keep people looking
and it's a TV show


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jikena said:


> Nah he wasn't. Twice, Kim said that she just had sex with him ("we've had sex 10 minutes ago") but he wasn't on camera. I mean, hum, before or after the sex happened...



thanks! I didn't think he was, they would have previewed a clip with kanye endlessly. 

I think kim and khole egged him on at the Grammys about beck and maybe talking about him on film (like brody did, negatively ) will lure him on the show for ratings.


----------



## Stansy

charmesh said:


> But if Kim uses a surrogate she won't get the press from bump watch & those horrible maternity outfits.



Kim will act "sympathy pregnant" because she will feel for the surrogate... Looking forward to seeing her down jumbo sized frozen joghurt buckets again


----------



## DC-Cutie

Funny how Kim and Khloe tell the world they have sex X number of times a day to get pregnant and nothing...  Kourt in the meantime just looks at Scott and she's pregnant.  LOL


Either way, all the talk is just to drum up attention for the show.


----------



## gillianna

I see no chemistry or love between Kanye and Kim.  Even with Hump there seemed to be something such as a paid for TV husband who might have cared for her in a small way.  I  think Kanye and his boo make a cute couple.  Kim is for show because nobody who is in love makes their wife look like a whore and porn store.  He shows her off in the worst way possible as if to say look what I have I am a big man.  Nope not buying that.  Anyone who has to try so hard to convince others the relationship is real in such desperate ways only shows it is nothing.  baby two might give North a playmate as she grows up in chaos.  Kim is not a mother to North.  Basically Kim is desperate and going back to her porn roots of trying to get naked or look half naked all the time.  She has nothing else to offer.  Her younger sisters will take over her fading spotlight and then she will become even more desperate in the things she does.  What a sad way to live.


----------



## pixiejenna

She put that on film because she's desperate to keep the attention on her self and off her little sisters. With out sex and nudity she doesn't have anything else to offer. She's also doing this to play the sympathy card like when Khloe faked infertility problems. This way she will look like the poor girl who couldn't get pregnant so people can't judge her for using a sergeant for her next kid.  Which we all called her out on long ago, we haven't been  drinking the Kardashian kool aid. Why does she want another kid when she ignores the one she already has? Honestly I  think she's always wanted kids even if she's never been a kid person. Possibly to fill a void in her life and give it purpose. Or more realistically she doesn't even know why she just knows she wants them and they can help keep her relevant so it's a win win. Plus  18 years ,18 years, she'll get paid for another 18 years and when it comes to the Kardashians isn't money always the bottom line?


----------



## pukasonqo

charmesh said:


> But if Kim uses a surrogate she won't get the press from bump watch & those horrible maternity outfits.




she can play dress up with the surrogate a pretend she is a "stylist"


----------



## Ladybug09

Oryx816 said:


> ^ Keep the oven on!  Warm turkey and brie on ciabatta with olive tapenade for me!


oh I LOVEEE black olive tampenade!


----------



## stylemepretty

gillianna said:


> I see no chemistry or love between Kanye and Kim.  Even with Hump there seemed to be something such as a paid for TV husband who might have cared for her in a small way.  I  think Kanye and his boo make a cute couple.  Kim is for show because nobody who is in love makes their wife look like a whore and porn store.  He shows her off in the worst way possible as if to say look what I have I am a big man.  Nope not buying that.  Anyone who has to try so hard to convince others the relationship is real in such desperate ways only shows it is nothing.  baby two might give North a playmate as she grows up in chaos.  Kim is not a mother to North.  Basically Kim is desperate and going back to her porn roots of trying to get naked or look half naked all the time.  She has nothing else to offer.  Her younger sisters will take over her fading spotlight and then she will become even more desperate in the things she does.  What a sad way to live.



Well said. I agree with your post 100%!


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> Funny how Kim and Khloe tell the world they have sex X number of times a day to get pregnant and nothing...  Kourt in the meantime just looks at Scott and she's pregnant.  LOL
> 
> 
> Either way, all the talk is just to drum up attention for the show.



They have to stop taking their birth control to get pregnant though...phonies


----------



## .pursefiend.

shiny_things said:


> Oh please, the having sex 500 day a thing has two purposes:
> 
> - to try to convince people [del]they actually have sex.[/del] that Kanye is straight
> - to do the background work for the inevitable surrogate.



fixed it for you doll


----------



## Swanky

*Kanye West Boasts 'I'm So Lucky,' Posts Topless Photos of Kim Kardashian - Read the Tweets! *



 
*Kanye West* just exuberantly took to his Twitter account to praise his wife *Kim Kardashian* on her recent accomplishments.


IM SO LUCKY the 37-year-old [COLOR=#01a204 !important][FONT=inherit !important][COLOR=#01a204 !important][FONT=inherit !important]rapper[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] wrote on his Twitter account, along with a topless pic of his 34-year-old wife.
 CONGRATS BABY ON 30 MILLION TWITTER FOLLOWERS *Kanye *wrote, before adding, CONGRATS BABY ON THE SHOW PREMIERE LAST NIGHT
 After posting his congrats messages, *Kanye *updated his account with the word SWISH!!!! several times with more topless photos.


----------



## YSoLovely

30 million twitter followers! What an amazing feat! 

F a Grammy. F an Oscar! Twitter followers are where it's at!! 







On the real though: WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY would Kanye post those pics? Money getting tight and he's trolling for new sponsors or what's the deal?


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> 30 million twitter followers! What an amazing feat!
> 
> F a Grammy. F an Oscar! Twitter followers are where it's at!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the real though: WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY would Kanye post those pics? Money getting tight and he's trolling for new sponsors or what's the deal?



Also, F being a good mother, F having morals and self respect


----------



## Lounorada

Has he ever publicly called her 'baby' before? I wonder did Kanye really type those tweets  it looks like something Kimbecile would type.


----------



## labelwhore04

*cough* overcompensating *cough*

I truly wish Kanye would just come out of the closet. Frank Ocean did it and people were supportive. Living a complete lie has got to suck. Kanye just needs to admit who he is, run off with true love Riccardo and live happily ever after


----------



## charmesh

Why not post new photos of blonde Kim, instead of old retouched photos?


----------



## fightthesunrise

Lounorada said:


> Has he ever publicly called her 'baby' before? I wonder did Kanye really type those tweets  it looks like something Kimbecile would type.




+1

Kim. "Swish"-ing herself.


----------



## NYCBelle

charmesh said:


> Why not post new photos of blonde Kim, instead of old retouched photos?



She's prob not the perfect blonde in his eyes...needs more tweaking until her hair falls off


----------



## fightthesunrise

NYCBelle said:


> She's prob not the perfect blonde in his eyes...needs more tweaking until her hair falls off




At the rate she's going, it's going to be sooner rather than later.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nothing says I love my perfect bish, like an old photoshopped semi-nude pic to the world!!!!!


that's real love ya'll


----------



## gillianna

Hey every loving husband wants to post photoshopped nude photos of their pretend wife to show the world how macho he is.  .  I bet Ricardo is already designing the some new  great outfits for Kim to make her look like a circus clown.  
     They are making fun of her and she does not even know it.  PMK has the younger money makers to worry about so Kim is in the background  now and more desperate than ever.  She will end up like the movie what ever happened to baby Jane grasping for her youth as she ages like the cat woman alien.


----------



## shiny_things

I just don't get why you'd post pictures of your naked wife to celebrate Twitter followers, or even at all for that matter. I just can't imagine any guy who loves and respects his wife not only posting nude pictures of her online but actually actively encouraging her to do it.

Private pictures is one thing but publicly it's like he might as well be going back to the days of selling off your women and advertising their wares.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> I just don't get why you'd post pictures of your naked wife to celebrate Twitter followers, or even at all for that matter. I just can't imagine any guy who loves and respects his wife not only posting nude pictures of her online but actually actively encouraging her to do it.
> 
> Private pictures is one thing but publicly it's like he might as well be going back to the days of selling off your women and advertising their wares.


Because being nude and objectified is her claim to fame? 

I think we have to stop thinking of him in the context of a normal partner...Kim is an object to him because his ego gets a boost by him feeling he got something other men lust after (yes, men do lust after Kim...regardless of women questioning how can anyone find her attractive...men are so base, they will say she looks a mess but will still hit it or stare at her boobs, butt, etc - here's where folks can chime in with "_not my man, he told me she's repulsive_" this space is for you ). 














And I have a bridge to sell. He loves and respects her for the object that she is...so by your definition he's doing exactly what a loving caring husband would do...lol.


----------



## fightthesunrise

If anything, it's an ego and pride thing. However, what's really happening is he's making the cracks in their marriage even more prominent. A truly proud husband and father might post a picture of North's first few steps, not manipulated and inappropriate pictures of his wife that, in a typical family, would be meant for a private scrapbook of sorts. But this is wayyyy too much to ask because good attention just cannot be enough for these two, they want it all. Attention is attention, right?


----------



## Sassys

I recall someone here works at LAX security; but I am curious to know. Did Kim change her name on her license/passport? She claims she did, but we all know Kim is a liar. I will never believe they are legally married. You have to have a civil ceremony in Italy and no pics have ever been seen that they had one. They were photographed every second they were in Paris to get married and you mean to tell me, there are no pics getting civil ceremony done.


----------



## gillianna

Could it be possible Kanye is already married  to Richardo so he can't legally marry Kim?


----------



## Staci_W

I would feel humiliated if my husband posted that. So disrespectfull


----------



## celeb_analyzer

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...op-fun-posting-snap-baby-North-BLUE-eyes.html

She has posted a pic which she found online of North with blue eyes,and North with green eyes. 

I don't know if I'm looking too deeply into this but I find this disturbing. It's almost like she wishes her baby did look like that, or like she is trying to show off how hot North would be with colored eyes. Considering she is absent half the time, sending North with nannies and then jet setting without her, it seems so inappropriate. It's almost like North is only useful as an accessory. 

It's sad that she will pass down her insecurities to her daughter.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> Could it be possible Kanye is already married  to Richardo so he can't legally marry Kim?


No. Kanye's trapped in the closet with his rainbow nightlight keeping him company.


----------



## poopsie

celeb_analyzer said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...op-fun-posting-snap-baby-North-BLUE-eyes.html
> 
> She has posted a pic which she found online of North with blue eyes,and North with green eyes.
> 
> I don't know if I'm looking too deeply into this but I find this disturbing. It's almost like she wishes her baby did look like that, or like she is trying to show off how hot North would be with colored eyes. Considering she is absent half the time, sending North with nannies and then jet setting without her, it seems so inappropriate.* It's almost like North is only useful as an accessory.
> *
> It's sad that she will pass down her insecurities to her daughter.





What 'almost' ? She IS an accessory


----------



## pinkfeet

Sassys said:


> I recall someone here works at LAX security; but I am curious to know. Did Kim change her name on her license/passport? She claims she did, but we all know Kim is a liar. I will never believe they are legally married. You have to have a civil ceremony in Italy and no pics have ever been seen that they had one. They were photographed every second they were in Paris to get married and you mean to tell me, there are no pics getting civil ceremony done.



I don't believe they are legally married either. I am sure for the civil she would of had some sort of custom made suit or dress as well, maybe 4 or 5 even. One entering, one leaving, one in front of the judge, etc etc.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

fightthesunrise said:


> . A truly proud husband and father might post a picture of North's first few steps, not manipulated and inappropriate pictures of his wife



Kanye and Kim are not normal everyday people. They are probably the most insecure members of each of their genders. 

Behind all this arrogant talk,deep down Kanye west is very insecure. And Kim's insecurities are practically written on her forehead. 

They need constant validation because they are truly not content with their lives and the way they look.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

poopsie said:


> What 'almost' ? She IS an accessory



Oh I know that but to make it so obvious. That blew me away.


----------



## Bag*Snob

North looks like Amber with the blue eyes. 

....however I find it creepy and sad Kim is photoshopping her daughter.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Bag*Snob said:


> North looks like Amber with the blue eyes.
> 
> ....however I find it creepy and sad Kim is photoshopping her daughter.



She said she came across this online and just reposted. It's still sad and reeks of insecurity. You don't see Jolie posting photoshopped pictures of Shiloh.


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> North looks like Amber with the blue eyes.
> 
> ....however I find it creepy and sad Kim is photoshopping her daughter.


I just looked at her twitter when I saw the article Swanky posted. She didn't photoshop the pics. Someone did it and she "found" them online. To her credit, I guess, she does say she prefers he baby the way she is with her natural eyes.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> She said she came across this online and just reposted. It's still sad and reeks of insecurity. You don't see Jolie posting photoshopped pictures of Shiloh.


Jolie and other people who have actual talent isn't living their life by social networking the way Kim does...posting every and anything to her pages is what she does with her days.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Bag*Snob said:


> ....however I find it creepy and sad Kim is photoshopping her daughter.




It's disgusting. Yet I'm not really surprised.


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kanye West Boasts 'I'm So Lucky,' Posts Topless Photos of Kim Kardashian - Read the Tweets! *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/03/kanye-west-im-so-lucky-on-twitter.jpg
> *Kanye West* just exuberantly took to his Twitter account to praise his wife *Kim Kardashian* on her recent accomplishments.
> 
> 
> IM SO LUCKY the 37-year-old [COLOR=#01a204 !important][FONT=inherit !important][COLOR=#01a204 !important][FONT=inherit !important]rapper[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] wrote on his Twitter account, along with a topless pic of his 34-year-old wife.
> CONGRATS BABY ON 30 MILLION TWITTER FOLLOWERS *Kanye *wrote, before adding, CONGRATS BABY ON THE SHOW PREMIERE LAST NIGHT
> After posting his congrats messages, *Kanye *updated his account with the word SWISH!!!! several times with more topless photos.




the lady doth protest too much


----------



## jclaybo

someone here does work LAX but I dont think they actually were the ones that scanned or took Kims ID, wasnt that the night of the Grammys when Kanye DIDNT have his ID and he didnt take off his jacket because his shirt was an unfinished piece in the back :lolots::lolots::lolots: I still laugh at that to this day


----------



## veyda

Ugh,  reading over the last few pages... Kim and Kanye are a just a couple of A$%HOLES.


----------



## jclaybo

Kanye really took that "Got a lightskin chick look like Michael Jackson" term seriously huh


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Even if her intentions regarding the photoshopped pics were pure, I am surprised that she didn't predict the backlash and not post the pics up for that reason. I know people will say she doesn't care, she just wants attention, but I think she was hoping people would praise or think better of her child's beauty.

For someone who has been famous for so long, she really has no idea how to play the game. I have said this before, Kim is not smart or astute. Not in a text book way and not in a street way. I am astonished that she didn't think about the repercussions of posting those pics.


----------



## poopsie

Didn't they endorse a line of colored contacts at some point?


----------



## charmesh

poopsie said:


> Didn't they endorse a line of colored contacts at some point?


They've endorsed everything at one point or another


----------



## Bentley1

Including toilet paper and adult diapers. They've done it all.


----------



## AEGIS

celeb_analyzer said:


> Kanye and Kim are not normal everyday people. They are probably the most insecure members of each of their genders.
> 
> Behind all this arrogant talk,deep down Kanye west is very insecure. And Kim's insecurities are practically written on her forehead.
> 
> They need constant validation because they are truly not content with their lives and the way they look.





I really do agree w/this.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> Even if her intentions regarding the photoshopped pics were pure, I am surprised that she didn't predict the backlash and not post the pics up for that reason. I know people will say she doesn't care, she just wants attention, but I think she was hoping people would praise or think better of her child's beauty.
> 
> For someone who has been famous for so long, she really has no idea how to play the game. I have said this before, Kim is not smart or astute. Not in a text book way and not in a street way. I am astonished that she didn't think about the repercussions of posting those pics.


The repercussions are that people retweeted and talked about it...that's all she needs.


----------



## Jikena

Every time she does a nude photoshoot she says "I do it because my body changed during pregnancy and I want to show my body is beautiful again" (remember the episode after she gave birth "now that I'm not pregnant anymore, the first thing I'm doing when my body is looking better is a nude photoshoot !") or "if I get pregnant again I'm going to get fat so I want memories of my body" (said in last night episode).


----------



## smiles1003

With all this talk about trying to get pregnant unsuccessfully and cconsideration of a surrogate I can't help but think of this blind gossip item...

http://blindgossip.com/?p=65453

Is this all part of their plan?


----------



## sdkitty

smiles1003 said:


> With all this talk about trying to get pregnant unsuccessfully and cconsideration of a surrogate I can't help but think of this blind gossip item...
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=65453
> 
> Is this all part of their plan?


interesting but how would they explain not using Kanye's sperm?


----------



## smiles1003

sdkitty said:


> interesting but how would they explain not using Kanye's sperm?



I would not be surprised if they came out with a story that something was not right with his sperm and that's why they couldn't get pregnant and they had no other choice but to use donor sperm.


----------



## wildblood

Kim is probably hiding out in Reggie's bathroom in a Givenchy spy suit for that sample.


----------



## Oryx816

^ they would never say they were in any way imperfect
They will pass the baby off like it is theirs just like Kim tries to pass off her photoshopped pics like they are her body.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Have they jumped the shark yet?
Wait.....today

Warning






Credit E online


----------



## ChanelMommy

My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## Sasha2012

She put on yet another bootylicious display in a pair of extremely tight-fitting trousers.

On Monday, Kim Kardashian was seen showing off her curvaceous figure in a head-to-toe black outfit in Los Angeles.

Although the 34-year-old reality star was covered up in a long sleeve shirt, the mother-of-one left no curve left unseen giving an eyeful with her semi-sheer jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tight-fitting-black-jeans.html#ixzz3UcCWeJBQ


----------



## pittcat

Her eyebrows are lighter/less severe.  Is she pushing the bounds of that pant material or is it supposed to be sheer?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I....ew. 

That was the last thing I wanted to see before I went to bed. I have to stay the hell out of this thread.


----------



## Jikena

What the heeeeell oh my god  Her back looks terrible but those pics... that's another level. It's even moore huge, and the form is terrible... It's like one round, huuurghhaaa


----------



## angel4Love

Encore Hermes said:


> Have they jumped the shark yet?
> Wait.....today
> 
> Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit E online



Mr. West must be soooo proud! Lol. Has anyone seen the video from Anonymous to Kanye?


----------



## Mumotons

No words.................


----------



## fightthesunrise

Oryx816 said:


> ^ they would never say they were in any way imperfect
> They will pass the baby off like it is theirs just like Kim tries to pass off her photoshopped pics like they are her body.




This! Kanye is ~*perfect*~, after all. Couldn't possibly taint his image, especially when it has to do with how viable of a partner he is/his masculinity/whatever.


----------



## gillianna

Is Ricardo going to be a proud daddy soon?


----------



## fightthesunrise

gillianna said:


> Is Ricardo going to be a proud daddy soon?




Seems like it. I think he's going to be the sperm donor.


----------



## gillianna

How does she fit in the horrible clothes she wears?    is everything she wears made of industrial spandex?  Bought two sizes bigger and taken in in the waist and legs?  It is amazing she has not ripped out seams on most of the garments she wears.   Are these Kanye's fashion choices to make her look like a fat Amber because the style seems to be the same only Kim does not have Amber's body or confidence to carry the look.


----------



## gillianna

fightthesunrise said:


> Seems like it. I think he's going to be the sperm donor.


Nothing like keeping it in the family.


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> ^ they would never say they were in any way imperfect
> They will pass the baby off like it is theirs just like Kim tries to pass off her photoshopped pics like they are her body.


so they would just say the baby (from the white sperm donor) is Kanye's and it came out very light skinned?


----------



## sdkitty

Encore Hermes said:


> Have they jumped the shark yet?
> Wait.....today
> 
> Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit E online


this is the body she doesn't want to mess up by getting pregnant again?


----------



## berrydiva

Sad she paid to do that to her behind. Smh.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Sad she paid to do that to her behind. Smh.


more like insane IMO


----------



## PoohBear

I can tell you there's no way she is actually pregnant or has any intentions of getting pregnant with that new hair color. No honest hair stylist would put bleach all over a person's hair to the roots if they were pregnant! That's very harmful to an unborn child. I'm not a hair stylist, but if anyone is please chime in.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> Including toilet paper and adult diapers. They've done it all.




Adult diapers? I think that's actually the right product for Kim. I mean she admitted to peeing in her Spanx and the look of her booty explains it.


----------



## KarraAnn

Pregnant hairstylist here! It's actually not dangerous doing on the scalp color/enlightener while pregnant. Chemicals on the scalp don't "soak in" to your bloodstream or anything.


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Adult diapers? I think that's actually the right product for Kim. I mean she admitted to peeing in her Spanx and the look of her booty explains it.




Lol, well, She looks like she's wearing an adult diaper, so she might as well promote them and get paid. But, no, PMK was a spokesperson for adult diapers. I remember watching an episode a few years back and she was super excited to have been chosen. [emoji16]


----------



## shiny_things

Encore Hermes said:


> Have they jumped the shark yet?
> Wait.....today
> 
> Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit E online


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Have they jumped the shark yet?
> 
> Wait.....today
> 
> 
> 
> Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit E online




Are those pants? Why the heck are they so sheer?


----------



## Stansy

fightthesunrise said:


> Seems like it. I think he's going to be the sperm donor.


 
Does this make Kim the surrogate for Kanye and Riccardo?


----------



## NYCBelle

'She was on a diet at the age of 13': Kim Kardashian's childhood best friend claims the reality star has long been obsessed with her weight... and that she wanted a nose job

Kim Kardashian is one of the most photographed women in the planet... and a lot of the pictures are taken by herself.
But despite her apparent wealth of self-confidence, it hasn't always been that way: in fact, the reality TV star has been plagued with insecurities about her body and looks since a very young age.
Speaking to Heat magazine, Kim's childhood best friend Nikki Lund explained just how far back her negative feelings go.

At 13, we started to become more aware of ourselves. We began wearing make-up and started dieting,' the fashion designer said, speaking of her days growing up with the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star.
She added that curvy Kim was always aware of her weight and that the pair would try a whole range of Hollywood diets.

And it wasn't just weight that bothered Kim from her early teens according to her old pal.
'Kim was always saying her nose wasn't perfect. I thought she was nuts. Every girl has something they don't like,' Nikki added to the magazine.
Kim has always maintained that she hasn't undergone surgery on her face or her nose, using clever make-up trickery with contouring to streamline her features, but has used Botox before.
Nikki - who has a fashion line with Bon Jovi rocker Richie Sambora, with whom she's also in a relationship - also said that Kim has always been fine about her curvy derriere, and it's all down to shapely singer Jennifer Lopez, who she respected from a a young age.
The blonde beauty recently shared a sizeable collection of photos of herself with Kim back in their early and mid-teens.
The sweet vintage snaps showed the two of them having a whale of a time posing for pictures, with both of them sporting youthful chubby cheeks and ill-advised mid-90s make-up and fashion choices. 
They looked the epitome of teenage happiness and innocence, but it seems they were both in the grips of worries over their looks, much like other girls their age. 
Kim's relationship with her body has long been documented since she rose to fame in the mid-noughties, thanks to the sex tape in which she appeared with former flame Ray J. 

A fan of wearing figure-hugging dresses and, recently, incredibly sheer and low-cut garments, Kim appears on the surface to be somebody completely at ease with their figure.
She also barely goes a day without sharing at least one flattering picture of herself: she loves a selfie, and is the undisputed queen of self-taken snaps. 
But she has been open over the years about her struggles with her weight and her looks, and has recently changed her image rather drastically, apparently in accordance with the wishes of husband Kanye West.
Kim reached a low point after giving birth to their daughter North West in summer 2013. She was openly upset over criticism about her pregnancy body, and revealed how hard she had to work to get the weight off.
'For me, having people criticise what I wore and looked like when I was pregnant - that was hard,' she admitted in an interview just months after welcoming her daughter into the world.

It made me feel insecure, so I have tried to avoid the limelight more,' she told Vogue.co.uk, at the same time she embarked on the tough Atkins diet regime once again to shed the pounds. 
The star - who is a fan of waist-training with corsets to alter the shape of her figure - also claimed recently in another interview: 'I'm not completely happy with my body.'
This month saw her cutting a stark figure through the French capital while at Paris Fashion Week, flaunting her buxom figure in an array of plunging outfits, or get-ups with sheer details across her ample chest.
However, despite this apparent spate of confidence in outfits chosen by her husband, the star has previously admitted to feeling slightly down about her curves, and wishes for a slimmer, leaner and straighter figure like her sister Kendall Jenner.
She previously said in an interview with LOVE magazine: 'You always want what you can't have.
'I'd love to swap bodies with Kendall for just a week, just to look from that little bit higher up and fit into everything perfectly.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sed-weight-wanted-nose-job.html#ixzz3UeF1bhgu 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Antonia

Kim only looks good in dresses/skirts.  When she wears pants, she usually looks good from the front but then we see the back and it's OMG scary!!


----------



## AECornell

I'm going to try and say this in the least offensive way: why would you want to look like that? That is not attractive.

I use a disclaimer because I know there are people who do have similar body types and features, but hers is so manufactured and unnatural that it is completely unattractive and odd looking. Stick legs (probably with the help of layers of spanx), giant balloon butt, wide hips, and tiny waist. It looks so strange.



Sasha2012 said:


> She put on yet another bootylicious display in a pair of extremely tight-fitting trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday, Kim Kardashian was seen showing off her curvaceous figure in a head-to-toe black outfit in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Although the 34-year-old reality star was covered up in a long sleeve shirt, the mother-of-one left no curve left unseen giving an eyeful with her semi-sheer jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tight-fitting-black-jeans.html#ixzz3UcCWeJBQ


----------



## absolutpink

I can't help but find it increasingly sad that she has done this to herself. Not that I have ever been a KK fan, but I did used to think she was pretty and I admired some of her style. Now she's a trainwreck and doesn't seem to realize it.


----------



## Jayne1

pittcat said:


> Her eyebrows are lighter/less severe. ?


She did, now that you mention it. Looks better.



KarraAnn said:


> Pregnant hairstylist here! It's actually not dangerous doing on the scalp color/enlightener while pregnant. Chemicals on the scalp don't "soak in" to your bloodstream or anything.


Is it just dye that's bad, but bleach is okay?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Are those pants? Why the heck are they so sheer?




They appear to be pulled so much that they're appearing sheer.


----------



## berrydiva

I think I would honestly respect Kim if she actually said she enhanced her behind because that doesn't look right....those thin legs and huge butt isn't natural. I have no issue with enhancements, do you but please stop telling us it's real.


----------



## *spoiled*

Rharris1 said:


> I can tell you there's no way she is actually pregnant or has any intentions of getting pregnant with that new hair color. No honest hair stylist would put bleach all over a person's hair to the roots if they were pregnant! That's very harmful to an unborn child. I'm not a hair stylist, but if anyone is please chime in.



you can dye your hair while trying to get pregnant.  It's just not advised to get while you ARE pregnant.  I believe she's trying.  She needs another accessory.  Kinda like some of us are addicted to handbags.


----------



## CeeJay

smiles1003 said:


> I would not be surprised if they came out with a story that something was not right with his sperm and that's why they couldn't get pregnant and they had no other choice but to use donor sperm.



Really? .. I can't imagine someone who views himself as the reincarnation of Jesus admitting to some inferiority like this!!  No, more like some divine intervention ..


----------



## labelwhore04

I've never in my life seen a REAL behind that looks like that. Just so wrong.


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> Really? .. I can't imagine someone who views himself as the reincarnation of Jesus admitting to some inferiority like this!!  No, more like some divine intervention ..




I think they'd throw him under that bus regardless of the validity of the situation. Amber is right in that when they're ready, they will drag him.


----------



## AEGIS

....so he's pulling a Michael Jackson?


----------



## CeeJay

labelwhore04 said:


> I've never in my life seen a REAL behind that looks like that. Just so wrong.



AGREED!!  A very good friend of mine works retail for a very high-end consignment shop in LA, and she's seen it IRL and said that it's truly horrific.  She said that when Paris Hilton commented on it (e.g., "big plastic bag with cottage cheese"), my friend said that she (Paris) wasn't too much off the mark!!


----------



## Ladybug09

these people must never wear underwear.


----------



## ChanelMommy

absolutpink said:


> I can't help but find it increasingly sad that she has done this to herself. Not that I have ever been a KK fan, but I did used to think she was pretty and I admired some of her style. Now she's a trainwreck and doesn't seem to realize it.



She was very pretty when she was younger even up to 4 years ago, but then the nose job (makes her nostrils constantly looking flared :/) and the hair and extensive surgery.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> these people must never wear underwear.



I about spit out my coffee.ermergerd. too early for this


----------



## michie

How much worse is she going to look? I feel like I've said this in every Kardashian/Jenner thread...


----------



## keodi

CeeJay said:


> Really? .. I can't imagine someone who views himself as the reincarnation of Jesus admitting to some inferiority like this!!  No, more like some divine intervention ..


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

In 2006, I worked with a girl who knew the Jackson (as in Michael Jackson) family, and they said that growing up, Kim was obsessed with J.Lo and got the big fake butt because of it. And this was years before she became as famous as she is now. I 100% believe that butt is all fake.


----------



## CeeJay

Ladybug09 said:


> these people must never wear underwear.



HA HA .. so get this [mini-hijack of thread] .. 

A very, very good friend of mine works at Barneys and they were all thrilled when one of the guys from Aerosmith came in to shop.  That is, until .. the S/A in the men's department told them that the guy was in the dressing room stark naked trying on clothes!  Yup, guess the guy goes 'commando' all the time.  

I'm not that grossed out about the 'commando', but seriously .. when you going to try on clothes????  YUCK!!!


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> HA HA .. so get this [mini-hijack of thread] ..
> 
> A very, very good friend of mine works at Barneys and they were all thrilled when one of the guys from Aerosmith came in to shop.  That is, until .. the S/A in the men's department told them that the guy was in the dressing room stark naked trying on clothes!  Yup, guess the guy goes 'commando' all the time.
> 
> I'm not that grossed out about the 'commando', but seriously .. when you going to try on clothes????  YUCK!!!


well, they're rock stars
that's not as gross to me as Kims huge butt


----------



## caitlin1214

To clarify, the new burger place in my neighborhood is going to be a Hole-e Burger.


(And I can't believe I was looking close enough to see, but ...) she's wearing a thong under those pants. 

When Lulu Lemon's yoga pants were see through, that was a bad thing.

If she didn't want that, I'm sure they make nude briefs or shorts that are seamless.

But if it came out she did that on purpose, that wouldn't surprise me. Nothing about them seems to shock me anymore. That picture just got an "Oh, HONEY, no!" from me.


----------



## Hermes4evah

angel4Love said:


> Mr. West must be soooo proud! Lol. Has anyone seen the video from Anonymous to Kanye?




What woman over the age of 12 gets in a car like that? What's truly repulsive is that she pointed that gross a$$ right at the photographers on purpose when she got in the car.  She's gross.


----------



## Hermes4evah

So, if that's true about wanting a white sperm donor, what does that say about how she feels about her first child's looks?  Sad.


----------



## madeinnyc

Hermes4evah said:


> What woman over the age of 12 gets in a car like that? What's truly repulsive is that she pointed that gross a$$ right at the photographers on purpose when she got in the car.  She's gross.




Agree.


----------



## CeeJay

Hermes4evah said:


> What woman over the age of 12 gets in a car like that? What's truly repulsive is that she pointed that gross a$$ right at the photographers on purpose when she got in the car.  She's gross.



Wait a minute now, remember .. this is Kimbo that we are talking about here.  I think that we've all ascertained that while her chronological age is over 30, her mentality is that of a 12/13 year-old!


----------



## zaara10

Hermes4evah said:


> What woman over the age of 12 gets in a car like that? What's truly repulsive is that she pointed that gross a$$ right at the photographers on purpose when she got in the car.  She's gross.



True, lol. Was she trying to put north in a car seat or something?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Has anyone told her its 90 degrees out here?  Always seasonally challenged


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye's song "All Day" sounds promising that his album is going to have good/hard beats. It's one of my fav songs right now. Hope his album delivers and he's back to doing what he does best. I'm kind of hyped for it...maybe good beats can return to hip-hop and Juicy J can stop with these songs (I like Juicy J but he's bordering on irresponsible at this point)


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> Kanye's song "All Day" sounds promising that his album is going to have good/hard beats. It's one of my fav songs right now. Hope his album delivers and he's back to doing what he does best. I'm kind of hyped for it...maybe good beats can return to hip-hop and Juicy J can stop with these songs (I like Juicy J but he's bordering on irresponsible at this point)



I'm looking forward to another Kanye concert. I really liked Yeezus


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes4evah said:


> What woman over the age of 12 gets in a car like that? What's truly repulsive is that she pointed that gross a$$ right at the photographers on purpose when she got in the car.  She's gross.


don't you understand?
she's doing them a favor allowing them to get a good look at all that beauty


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Kanye's song "All Day" sounds promising that his album is going to have good/hard beats. It's one of my fav songs right now. Hope his album delivers and he's back to doing what he does best. I'm kind of hyped for it...maybe good beats can return to hip-hop and Juicy J can stop with these songs (I like Juicy J but he's bordering on irresponsible at this point)



I agree. I love 'All Day' ATM, it's the first song of his that I've like in a long while and I'm optimistic that the album is gonna be good.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I agree. I love 'All Day' ATM, it's the first song of his that I've like in a long while and I'm optimistic that the album is gonna be good.


Same here! He decided to make the brit awards performance the "official" video but I can't watch that...when Taylor does her weird off-beat gyrating and Kim does her off-beat bop I just cringe.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Same here! He decided to make the brit awards performance the "official" video but I can't watch that...when Taylor does her weird off-beat gyrating and Kim does her off-beat bop I just cringe.


Yes! The official video I can't be looking at Taylor and her attention-seeking, no-rhythm-having a$$ trying to dance to the beat and Kim trying to look like she knows what's going on, so I found a video which has the song in full and just a screenshot as the 'video'  I'll PM it to you, not sure of sharing links with expletives and all that on here.


----------



## Ladybug09

CeeJay said:


> HA HA .. so get this [mini-hijack of thread] ..
> 
> A very, very good friend of mine works at Barneys and they were all thrilled when one of the guys from Aerosmith came in to shop.  That is, until .. the S/A in the men's department told them that the guy was in the dressing room stark naked trying on clothes!  Yup, guess the guy goes 'commando' all the time.
> 
> I'm not that grossed out about the 'commando', but seriously .. when you going to try on clothes????  YUCK!!!


Just NASTY!

I dated a guy, He would not, Wear, Use(underwear, wash cloths, towels), or Sleep on anything (sheets, etc) until he had washed them first. I mean EVERYTHING.


----------



## B. Jara

Jayne1 said:


> She did, now that you mention it. Looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just dye that's bad, but bleach is okay?




Any chemical can enter the bloodstream when applied to your skin. Actual hair color vs. bleach is considered the worse of the two.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Just NASTY!
> 
> I dated a guy, He would not, Wear, Use(underwear, wash cloths, towels), or Sleep on anything (sheets, etc) until he had washed them first. I mean EVERYTHING.



Same here. Towels/wash cloths, underwear, linens, underclothing, etc all get washed before I put it on my body. 

Well first of all I don't even sit on or lay in my bed with my street clothes on...hell first thing I do when I get home is change into my house clothes. I leave all that mess to folks who enjoy having everything that touched their clothes that day in bed with them.


----------



## B. Jara

*spoiled* said:


> you can dye your hair while trying to get pregnant.  It's just not advised to get while you ARE pregnant.  I believe she's trying.  She needs another accessory.  Kinda like some of us are addicted to handbags.




Taking into account it's often a couple weeks after conception before a missed period, there's some definite embryo cell development going on during that time that a woman may not yet be aware of. It's probably fine, however if one is TTC, the safest route is to go without, IMO.


----------



## B. Jara

berrydiva said:


> Same here. Towels/wash cloths, underwear, linens, underclothing, etc all get washed before I put it on my body.
> 
> 
> 
> Well first of all I don't even sit on or lay in my bed with my street clothes on...hell first thing I do when I get home is change into my house clothes. I leave all that mess to folks who enjoy having everything that touched their clothes that day in bed with them.




Yup, everything gets washed first. Love my comfy 'house' clothes! It feels weird to me now to be in regular clothes in my own home.


----------



## yinnie

berrydiva said:


> Same here. Towels/wash cloths, underwear, linens, underclothing, etc all get washed before I put it on my body.
> 
> Well first of all I don't even sit on or lay in my bed with my street clothes on...hell first thing I do when I get home is change into my house clothes. I leave all that mess to folks who enjoy having everything that touched their clothes that day in bed with them.



I know, especially after sitting/leaning on public transport


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Same here. Towels/wash cloths, underwear, linens, underclothing, etc all get washed before I put it on my body.
> 
> *Well first of all I don't even sit on or lay in my bed with my street clothes on...hell first thing I do when I get home is change into my house clothes. I leave all that mess to folks who enjoy having everything that touched their clothes that day in bed with them*.



Yes to this. 
The second I'm in the door, whatever I wore that day (infested with god knows what germs) comes off and my clean and comfy house clothes are on.


----------



## Oryx816

lounorada said:


> yes to this.
> 
> The second i'm in the door, whatever i wore that day (infested with god knows what germs) comes off and my clean and comfy house clothes are on.




+10000000000

When I travel and I don't use everything I took, it still gets washed.  Once it is out of my home, it gets washed upon its return.


----------



## berrydiva

yinnie said:


> I know, especially after sitting/leaning on public transport





Lounorada said:


> Yes to this.
> The second I'm in the door, whatever I wore that day (infested with god knows what germs) comes off and my clean and comfy house clothes are on.



Yes and Yes!


----------



## Lounorada

So the other day it's announced that Kanye will be headlining the Saturday night of Glastonbury Festival this year, but people are not impressed and there is already a petition with 6000 names on it to get him dropped because people don't think he's worthy of it...  

I bet he's somewhere throwing the biggest fit demanding to know why people think Yeezus is not worthy of headlining Glastonbury.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Same here. Towels/wash cloths, underwear, linens, underclothing, etc all get washed before I put it on my body.
> 
> Well first of all I don't even sit on or lay in my bed with my street clothes on...hell first thing I do when I get home is change into my house clothes.* I leave all that mess to folks who enjoy having everything that touched their clothes that day in bed with them.*




So much more comfortable, too.


----------



## jclaybo

From Jonathan Chobani Yogurts website www.thedishh.com









*OK, so I really didnt want to give this any attention, haters gonna hate, but enough is enough. It may have come across your radar that some Serbian pop star has been claiming that Kim has stolen her look. 

Jelena Karleusa took to Instagram to claim Kims new blonde hair was inspired by her. Now this is really laughable -- first of all -- who is she? No one has ever heard of her, so either she is severely deluded or she is just bad-mouthing Kim to make something of her crumbling career. Some words of advice -- if you havent made it after 20 years, then maybe you should question your talent rather than trying to get a leg up by trash talking people who dont even know you.

But here is the most amazing part -- my team at The Dishh has done a lot of digging and have unearthed the real truth: This kucka (***** in Serbian) has been stealing Kims look for years. Not only that, she has been stealing from everyone else as well. So sit back and enjoy as we present to you, in true Fashion Police style,  Kucka Stole Kim's Look And Everyone Else's!Kim Kardashian*

http://www.thedishh.com/this-irrele...look-turns-out-she-s-the-one-copying-everyone

*Jalena Karleusa Response*

*@karleusastar Oh, really? You poor ignorant man... You getting paid for THIS?!* &#128586;&#128584;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; @jonathancheban #STAYUOTTAWOMENBUSINE SSBITCH#kimyouneedtofirethis ******* @kimkardashian @wendyshow #WendyHELPME


She's a fave now


----------



## michie

LMAO! She done tagged Wendy Williams, who just had a panelist on who reported that Kim was stealing this girl's looks. I don't even know how Jonathan can refute it. If there are pics of this girl in the same type of clothing from a year+ ago, what do you call that?


----------



## charmesh

Does Jonathan really think that Kanye is going to steal the look of some American star? No he's going to steal the look of an obscure European star so he can take credit for creating Kim's new look. He wants to be seen a genius & you can't do that if you're obviously stealing.

And you can see the Kardashian's power waning. People feel free to snap back at their nonsense. People in power in Hollywood have always done it but now even the Dlist feels free to do it, despite Kanye's backing them up. First Amber came for them now this woman. Their end is coming


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> Kanye's song "All Day" sounds promising that his album is going to have good/hard beats. It's one of my fav songs right now. Hope his album delivers and he's back to doing what he does best. I'm kind of hyped for it...maybe good beats can return to hip-hop and Juicy J can stop with these songs (I like Juicy J but he's bordering on irresponsible at this point)




I like the song too.. It's catchy


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> From Jonathan Chobani Yogurts website www.thedishh.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK, so I really didnt want to give this any attention, haters gonna hate, but enough is enough. It may have come across your radar that some Serbian pop star has been claiming that Kim has stolen her look.
> 
> Jelena Karleusa took to Instagram to claim Kims new blonde hair was inspired by her. Now this is really laughable -- first of all -- who is she? No one has ever heard of her, so either she is severely deluded or she is just bad-mouthing Kim to make something of her crumbling career. Some words of advice -- if you havent made it after 20 years, then maybe you should question your talent rather than trying to get a leg up by trash talking people who dont even know you.
> 
> But here is the most amazing part -- my team at The Dishh has done a lot of digging and have unearthed the real truth: This kucka (***** in Serbian) has been stealing Kims look for years. Not only that, she has been stealing from everyone else as well. So sit back and enjoy as we present to you, in true Fashion Police style,  Kucka Stole Kim's Look And Everyone Else's!Kim Kardashian*
> 
> http://www.thedishh.com/this-irrele...look-turns-out-she-s-the-one-copying-everyone
> 
> *Jalena Karleusa Response*
> 
> *@karleusastar Oh, really? You poor ignorant man... You getting paid for THIS?!* &#128586;&#128584;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; @jonathancheban #STAYUOTTAWOMENBUSINE SSBITCH#kimyouneedtofirethis ******* @kimkardashian @wendyshow #WendyHELPME
> 
> 
> She's a fave now


Wait the #wendyhelpme hashtag though.


----------



## shoegal

He shouldn't have posted all those side by sides. Kim looks awful comparatively speaking.


----------



## charmesh

I wonder if Kim knows beforehand that Jonathan is going to act worse than one of Beyonce's Stans. Because if I were her I would ask him to stop defending my honour.


----------



## littlerock

shoegal said:


> He shouldn't have posted all those side by sides. Kim looks awful comparatively speaking.



Exactly what I was thinking.. Maybe nobody knows who she is, but she sure looks better than Kim! In almost every single outfit. There was only one oufit that she couldn't pull off better.


----------



## sdkitty

shoegal said:


> He shouldn't have posted all those side by sides. Kim looks awful comparatively speaking.


I agree.....the other one looks kind of trashy but she looks better in the clothes than kim


----------



## Jayne1

The other lady is so tall and statuesque, just reminds us how short Kim is.


----------



## berrydiva

I  just took a look at Jelena's Wiki page. Jonathan should probably pipe down because the chick seems pretty well known. Sometimes Americans are so dense and act like because we don't know someone here that they aren't popular. Hell most of our pop culture is taken and adapted from abroad. He needs to find a stadium of seats because chick's been making music for years apparently and seems to make her livelihood from an actual talent....like don't put Kim in a position for folks to come for her. 

Anyway, chick was featured in the Nov 13 issue of W about non-US pop stars. If her style was copied by Kanye for his play-play that's probably where he first learned about Jelena.

I'm about to add this song to my gym playlist...I can't understand a word but I like it


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg, creepy johanathan is on some stalker sh*t. Kim better have that restraining order ready. Who has TIME to spend hours stalking someones outfits from years ago. It's honestly creepy how much he defends her, like that's not normal. Who CARES if some random serbian girl is saying Kim stole her look? Why does that warrant an entire blog post that probably took hours to put together? Kim probably doesn't even care that hard. That man is not right in the head.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> I  just took a look at Jelena's Wiki page. Jonathan should probably pipe down because the chick seems pretty well known. Sometimes Americans are so dense and act like because we don't know someone here that they aren't popular. Hell most of our pop culture is taken and adapted from abroad. He needs to find a stadium of seats because chick's been making music for years apparently and seems to make her livelihood from an actual talent....like don't put Kim in a position for folks to come for her.
> 
> Anyway, chick was featured in the Nov 13 issue of W about non-US pop stars. If her style was copied by Kanye for his play-play that's probably where he first learned about Jelena.
> 
> I'm about to add this song to my gym playlist...I can't understand a word but I like it



I like the song too, and I really like the rapper. I wonder if CreepyJ was trying to sell her singles.


labelwhore04 said:


> Omg, creepy johanathan is on some stalker sh*t. Kim better have that restraining order ready. Who has TIME to spend hours stalking someones outfits from years ago. It's honestly creepy how much he defends her, like that's not normal. Who CARES if some random serbian girl is saying Kim stole her look? Why does that warrant an entire blog post that probably took hours to put together? Kim probably doesn't even care that hard. That man is not right in the head.


Like I said he's worse than Beyonce's hardcore Stans, you know the ones her security team have memorized the faces of. CreepyJ is ten times worse


----------



## caitlin1214

charmesh said:


> Does Jonathan really think that Kanye is going to steal the look of some American star? No he's going to steal the look of an obscure European star so he can take credit for creating Kim's new look. He wants to be seen a genius & you can't do that if you're obviously stealing.
> 
> And you can see the Kardashian's power waning. People feel free to snap back at their nonsense. People in power in Hollywood have always done it but now even the Dlist feels free to do it, despite Kanye's backing them up. First Amber came for them now this woman. Their end is coming



Agreed. 


To add: I wish he'd stop retorting to everyone who has anything remotely negative to say about Kim with, "And who are YOU?" Because most of the people he's saying that to actually have a career and actually have talent. 

Jelena is a pop star (and by pop star, I mean with an actual discography, not one song that involves crawling through a very moist music video).

Sarah Michelle Gellar is an actress. She's Buffy the Freaking Vampire Slayer and Kathryn  Merteuil from Cruel Intentions.


----------



## charmesh

caitlin1214 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> To add: I wish he'd stop retorting to everyone who has anything remotely negative to say about Kim with, "And who are YOU?" Because most of the people he's saying that to actually have a career and actually have talent.
> 
> Jelena is a pop star (and by pop star, I mean with an actual discography, not one song that involves crawling through a very moist music video).
> 
> Sarah Michelle Gellar is an actress. She's Buffy the Freaking Vampire Slayer and Kathryn  Merteuil from Cruel Intentions.



People need to start asking Jonathan, "who are you? What have you accomplished lately?"


----------



## labelwhore04

caitlin1214 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> To add: I wish he'd stop retorting to everyone who has anything remotely negative to say about Kim with, "And who are YOU?" Because most of the people he's saying that to actually have a career and actually have talent.
> 
> Jelena is a pop star (and by pop star, I mean with an actual discography, not one song that involves crawling through a very moist music video).
> 
> Sarah Michelle Gellar is an actress. She's Buffy the Freaking Vampire Slayer and Kathryn  Merteuil from Cruel Intentions.



Exactly! and how is creepy J in any position to ask someone "who they are." He is the epitome of a random nobody who is known solely for being the sidekick of an amateur porn star. All these people he tries to put down have way more going on in their lives than he does. What a loser.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> I like the song too, and I really like the rapper. I wonder if CreepyJ was trying to sell her singles.


Yeah I kind of like his flow plus he looks a little sexy.


----------



## Bentley1

Why do I get the feeling Kim puts Creepy J up to this stuff? She's such a little busy body and cares a ton what everyone thinks of her, I think she sics him on these people and let's him do the barking then hides behind him like she's too busy to care/respond. He's basically her mouthpiece, imo, and he loves it.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> I  just took a look at Jelena's Wiki page. Jonathan should probably pipe down because the chick seems pretty well known. Sometimes Americans are so dense and act like because we don't know someone here that they aren't popular. Hell most of our pop culture is taken and adapted from abroad. He needs to find a stadium of seats because chick's been making music for years apparently and seems to make her livelihood from an actual talent....like don't put Kim in a position for folks to come for her.
> 
> Anyway, chick was featured in the Nov 13 issue of W about non-US pop stars. If her style was copied by Kanye for his play-play that's probably where he first learned about Jelena.
> 
> I'm about to add this song to my gym playlist...I can't understand a word but I like it




Regardless of who stole the look from whom (and I believe it was Kim from Jelena), Jelena should keep it, because it looks so much better on her.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> LMAO! She done tagged Wendy Williams, who just had a panelist on who reported that Kim was stealing this girl's looks. I don't even know how Jonathan can refute it. If there are pics of this girl in the same type of clothing from a year+ ago, what do you call that?



Girl! Hilarious!







berrydiva said:


> I  just took a look at Jelena's Wiki page. Jonathan should probably pipe down because the chick seems pretty well known. Sometimes Americans are so dense and act like because we don't know someone here that they aren't popular. Hell most of our pop culture is taken and adapted from abroad. He needs to find a stadium of seats because chick's been making music for years apparently and seems to make her livelihood from an actual talent....like don't put Kim in a position for folks to come for her.
> 
> Anyway, chick was featured in the Nov 13 issue of W about non-US pop stars. If her style was copied by Kanye for his play-play that's probably where he first learned about Jelena.
> 
> I'm about to add this song to my gym playlist...I can't understand a word but I like it



Lyrics here.
http://lyricstranslate.com/en/krimi-rad-mob-thing.html


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl! Hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyrics here.
> http://lyricstranslate.com/en/krimi-rad-mob-thing.html



Nice! Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I....ew.
> 
> That was the last thing I wanted to see before I went to bed. I have to stay the hell out of this thread.



Lol


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Omg, creepy johanathan is on some stalker sh*t. Kim better have that restraining order ready. Who has TIME to spend hours stalking someones outfits from years ago. It's honestly creepy how much he defends her, like that's not normal. Who CARES if some random serbian girl is saying Kim stole her look? Why does that warrant an entire blog post that probably took hours to put together? Kim probably doesn't even care that hard. That man is not right in the head.



ITA! He puts the "creep" in Creepy Jonathan. Oh wait...


----------



## zaara10

I think Creepy jonathan is bringing more attention to her, so that's not a bad thing for her. I remember hearing about Jelena years ago when she ripped off a really popular Bollywood song.


----------



## MegsVC

berrydiva said:


> Yeah I kind of like his flow plus he looks a little sexy.



This! 

Plus, I like guys so much better when I can't understand what they're saying. 
Like please just sit there and look sexy while speaking to me with your sexy accent. 

And this pop star is maybe a little trashy looking, but she owns it so she totally pulls it off. Plus she's got a great bod. Tall and long limbed. It works for her


----------



## r1ta_s

The hair that Kim has now, that girl has had it for years which is apparent from the pics.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Lounorada said:


> So the other day it's announced that Kanye will be headlining the Saturday night of Glastonbury Festival this year, but people are not impressed and there is already a petition with 6000 names on it to get him dropped because people don't think he's worthy of it...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he's somewhere throwing the biggest fit demanding to know why people think Yeezus is not worthy of headlining Glastonbury.




I'd like to catch a minute or two of that rant. I bet it would be hilarious and completely preposterous.


----------



## Mumotons

r1ta_s said:


> The hair that Kim has now, that girl has had it for years which is apparent from the pics.




Over 27,000 signatures now.....He'd only rant about something when he got on stage there anyway !


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's going to crack it over the festival.


----------



## Mumotons

From the Daily Fail.....it's just not Kanye's week
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shuts-suggestion-collaborate-Kanye-West.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kylie is a class act. She shut that down very politely.


----------



## Mumotons

Kanye wouldn't recognise class if it hit him the face


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> So the other day it's announced that Kanye will be headlining the Saturday night of Glastonbury Festival this year, but people are not impressed and there is already a petition with 6000 names on it to get him dropped because people don't think he's worthy of it...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he's somewhere throwing the biggest fit demanding to know why people think Yeezus is not worthy of headlining Glastonbury.




Where do you sign?!?!


----------



## Mumotons

dangerouscurves said:


> Where do you sign?!?!




http://email.change.org/wf/click?up...I4FAcLqX8FOvJm5rddHMnLmi12dpcGZTSXTEXlQuIg-3D


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mumotons said:


> http://email.change.org/wf/click?up...I4FAcLqX8FOvJm5rddHMnLmi12dpcGZTSXTEXlQuIg-3D




Done! Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mumotons

You're welcome , I signed too, what have the poor folks wanting to go done to serve him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## NYCBelle

jclaybo said:


> From Jonathan Chobani Yogurts website www.thedishh.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK, so I really didnt want to give this any attention, haters gonna hate, but enough is enough. It may have come across your radar that some Serbian pop star has been claiming that Kim has stolen her look.
> 
> Jelena Karleusa took to Instagram to claim Kims new blonde hair was inspired by her. Now this is really laughable -- first of all -- who is she? No one has ever heard of her, so either she is severely deluded or she is just bad-mouthing Kim to make something of her crumbling career. Some words of advice -- if you havent made it after 20 years, then maybe you should question your talent rather than trying to get a leg up by trash talking people who dont even know you.
> 
> But here is the most amazing part -- my team at The Dishh has done a lot of digging and have unearthed the real truth: This kucka (***** in Serbian) has been stealing Kims look for years. Not only that, she has been stealing from everyone else as well. So sit back and enjoy as we present to you, in true Fashion Police style,  Kucka Stole Kim's Look And Everyone Else's!Kim Kardashian*
> 
> http://www.thedishh.com/this-irrele...look-turns-out-she-s-the-one-copying-everyone
> 
> *Jalena Karleusa Response*
> 
> *@karleusastar Oh, really? You poor ignorant man... You getting paid for THIS?!* &#128586;&#128584;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; @jonathancheban #STAYUOTTAWOMENBUSINE SSBITCH#kimyouneedtofirethis ******* @kimkardashian @wendyshow #WendyHELPME
> 
> 
> She's a fave now



I can't stand this Stan...go away Jonathan aka Leech

He should just come out of the closet already the door is wide open


----------



## NYCBelle

Kim Kardashian's doctor has warned her she is having too much sex.
The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star and husband Kanye West have been sleeping together up to 15 times a day in a bid for her to get pregnant again
But Kim told E! News that the couple, who are already parents to 20-month-old North, been advised to cut down by specialists.
The 34-year-old beauty is baffled as to why she hasn't conceived yet and has decided to stop following the rules in a fresh attempt to get pregnant.
She also told the station: 'I've done everything so perfect to try and get pregnant. There's a list of things you shouldn't be doing and I was perfect for eight to 10 months and now I don't understand.

'I'm going to do everything that I want to do and that includes going platinum. Hopefully I will get pregnant doing all the wrong things. I'm totally changing my tactics.
'I'm over it. I'm over trying, overthinking it, hence why I dyed my hair blonde.'
And Kim is particularly baffled why people who don't want children seem to conceive so easily.

She joked: 'Literally teenagers on meth get pregnant in two seconds. It's crazy. When you don't want to be pregnant, it happens.'
In a recent episode of Kim's reality show, she told her sisters she was having sex with her husband 500 times a day, as she shared a little too much information.
As she lies on her back with her legs in the air in a bid to help her conceive, she admits she had intercourse with Kanye in the bathroom just 15 minutes before her sisters came round to visit. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3000385/Kim-Kardashian-s-doctor-WARNS-s-having-SEX.html

Get off birth control and maybe you'll get pregnant...Lies lies lies


----------



## pukasonqo

sex fifteen times a day? wow! kanye is a sex machine! 
he could sell his secret to the medical and porn industries, i am sure that, for different reasons, doctors and porn actors would like to know how can he achieve an erection 15 times a day!


----------



## YSoLovely

pukasonqo said:


> sex fifteen times a day? wow! kanye is a sex machine!
> he could sell his secret to the medical and porn industries, i am sure that, for different reasons, doctors and porn actors would like to know how can he achieve an erection 15 times a day!



15x a day = Kanye's a minute man.


----------



## mrsinsyder

labelwhore04 said:


> Omg, creepy johanathan is on some stalker sh*t. Kim better have that restraining order ready. Who has TIME to spend hours stalking someones outfits from years ago.



I'm sure Jonathan can find time in his busy schedule


----------



## Jikena

"Karleua married Bojan Kari&#263;, the son of Serbian businessman Bogoljub Kari&#263;, in 2004.[6] They divorced after two months"  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jelena_Karleuša)

Apparently, Kim didn't copy only the hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

they aren't even in the same space long enough to have sex 1 time a day, let a lone 15!


she's an idiot


----------



## shiny_things

Urgh, how much is Jonathon getting paid to be Kim's brownoser?


----------



## fightthesunrise

NYCBelle said:


> I can't stand this Stan...go away Jonathan aka Leech
> 
> 
> 
> He should just come out of the closet already the door is wide open




That's the thing I haven't been able to figure out about him. There's times I think it's so obvious, but other times I think he's head-over-heels for Kim. I think about some gay men's devotion towards someone like Beyoncé, but it doesn't seem the same to me. Plus Jonathan's just a total creeper to begin with. Those beady little eyes of his do him no favors.


----------



## shiny_things

NYCBelle said:


> Kim Kardashian's doctor has warned her she is having too much sex.
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star and husband Kanye West have been sleeping together up to 15 times a day in a bid for her to get pregnant again
> But Kim told E! News that the couple, who are already parents to 20-month-old North, been advised to cut down by specialists.
> The 34-year-old beauty is baffled as to why she hasn't conceived yet and has decided to stop following the rules in a fresh attempt to get pregnant.
> She also told the station: 'I've done everything so perfect to try and get pregnant. There's a list of things you shouldn't be doing and I was perfect for eight to 10 months and now I don't understand.
> 
> 'I'm going to do everything that I want to do and that includes going platinum. Hopefully I will get pregnant doing all the wrong things. I'm totally changing my tactics.
> 'I'm over it. I'm over trying, overthinking it, hence why I dyed my hair blonde.'
> And Kim is particularly baffled why people who don't want children seem to conceive so easily.
> 
> She joked: 'Literally teenagers on meth get pregnant in two seconds. It's crazy. When you don't want to be pregnant, it happens.'
> In a recent episode of Kim's reality show, she told her sisters she was having sex with her husband 500 times a day, as she shared a little too much information.
> As she lies on her back with her legs in the air in a bid to help her conceive, she admits she had intercourse with Kanye in the bathroom just 15 minutes before her sisters came round to visit.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3000385/Kim-Kardashian-s-doctor-WARNS-s-having-SEX.html
> 
> Get off birth control and maybe you'll get pregnant...Lies lies lies


Well, this definitely did not happen.

Girl, women who are having lots of great sex don't need to shout about it every five minutes.


----------



## Oryx816

Uh, with all this sex, when does she have time to shower and get all made up again?  With her dirty peed on spanx and all this going on I think there are some pretty ripe conditions for some vile bacteria happening at that klam bake.

*side note: I think she is full of kr*p and just using this as a setup for surrogacy.


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> *side note: I think she is full of kr*p and just using this as a setup for surrogacy.



This!


----------



## jenjen1964

"klam bake" rotflmao! Have to stop reading this at work!


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> Uh, with all this sex, when does she have time to shower and get all made up again?  With her dirty peed on spanx and all this going on I think there are some pretty ripe conditions for some vile bacteria happening at that klam bake.
> 
> *side note: I think she is full of kr*p and just using this as a setup for surrogacy.



Klam bake tho?


----------



## NYCBelle

OMG how cute is North here!! LOL adorable 

http://websta.me/p/943539956880059689_18428658


----------



## *spoiled*

So you all are signing the petition because you don't like Kanye.  I read the headline and it says 
"
Kanye West is an insult to music fans all over the world. We spend  hundreds of pounds to attend glasto, and by doing so, expect a certain  level of entertainment. "  



You all can say what you want, but I will keep saying it, Kanye is VERY talented.  I don't see why he shouldn't be able to perform at Glastonbury.


----------



## *spoiled*

NYCBelle said:


> OMG how cute is North here!! LOL adorable
> 
> http://websta.me/p/943539956880059689_18428658



she is soooo cute!


----------



## berrydiva

NYCBelle said:


> OMG how cute is North here!! LOL adorable
> 
> http://websta.me/p/943539956880059689_18428658



Kids crack me up with the stuff they do.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> they aren't even in the same space long enough to have sex 1 time a day, let a lone 15!
> 
> 
> she's an idiot




She really is! She can't keep up with her own lies!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

*spoiled* said:


> So you all are signing the petition because you don't like Kanye.  I read the headline and it says
> "
> Kanye West is an insult to music fans all over the world. We spend  hundreds of pounds to attend glasto, and by doing so, expect a certain  level of entertainment. "
> 
> 
> 
> You all can say what you want, but I will keep saying it, Kanye is VERY talented.  I don't see why he shouldn't be able to perform at Glastonbury.




No one wants to spend their hard earned money on a someone's rants. That's good enough reason to sign the petition.


----------



## gillianna

Maybe Johnathan will be the new baby daddy.  He seems to love/stalk her more than Kanye ever did.  He also spends more time with her.


----------



## Jayne1

NYCBelle said:


> OMG how cute is North here!! LOL adorable
> 
> http://websta.me/p/943539956880059689_18428658



Who is pulling her?


----------



## poopsie

gillianna said:


> Maybe Johnathan will be the new baby daddy.  He seems to love/stalk her more than Kanye ever did.  He also spends more time with her.






I don't see Kanye letting _that_ happen any time soon


----------



## fightthesunrise

poopsie said:


> I don't see Kanye letting _that_ happen any time soon




Maybe Riccardo will be distracting him with his...er, accent.


----------



## morgan20

*spoiled* said:


> So you all are signing the petition because you don't like Kanye.  I read the headline and it says
> "
> Kanye West is an insult to music fans all over the world. We spend  hundreds of pounds to attend glasto, and by doing so, expect a certain  level of entertainment. "
> 
> 
> 
> You all can say what you want, but I will keep saying it, Kanye is VERY talented.  I don't see why he shouldn't be able to perform at Glastonbury.




+1 I am not Kanye's biggest fan, but I find it a bit disrespectful! I know he rants etc etc, but come on that's taking it a bit too far!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He sabotages his own shows. You guys have short memories. People don't want to pay good money for a repeat of the 15 minute rant at Wireless 2014, which was also in England.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...anye-west-booed-over-midset-rant-9586599.html


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> OMG how cute is North here!! LOL adorable
> 
> http://websta.me/p/943539956880059689_18428658



Why is Kim walking in front of her? I don't care if the bodyguard was there, a real mother keeps her eyes on her kids at all times. Even Beyonce makes sure Blue is covered from the cold when Jay is carrying her. Stupid parents infuriate me (there are to many people who would make damn good parents and can't. But idiots like these can have a baby they clearly don't care about, unless she brings pap opportunities).


----------



## heartberry

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He sabotages his own shows. You guys have short memories. People don't want to pay good money for a repeat of the 15 minute rant at Wireless 2014, which was also in England.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...anye-west-booed-over-midset-rant-9586599.html




As talented as Kanye is, after attending wireless festival last year, I would not waste money going to see him again. Unless it is confirmed that he will not waste time ranting which we know will not happen.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Why is Kim walking in front of her? I don't care if the bodyguard was there, a real mother keeps her eyes on her kids at all times. Even Beyonce makes sure Blue is covered from the cold when Jay is carrying her. Stupid parents infuriate me (there are to many people who would make damn good parents and can't. But idiots like these can have a baby they clearly don't care about, unless she brings pap opportunities).


 
Is that the bodyguard pulling her along? Poor kid was prob thinking 'Hell to the no am I letting go of the one colourful thing in my life, drag me on it if you have to!'
Kim posting the video of North like she's the one who filmed it  She'd post/say anything to make herself actually seem like a mother. I'm not buying it and never will.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Why is Kim walking in front of her?.


Because North's actual caretaker is following behind her? lol


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Is that the bodyguard pulling her along? Poor kid was prob thinking 'Hell to the no am I letting go of the one colourful thing in my life, drag me on it if you have to!'
> Kim posting the video of North like she's the one who filmed it  She'd post/say anything to make herself actually seem like a mother. I'm not buying it and never will.



She's walking in front of her with the black coat and ankle boots. How stupid can one be.


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> +1 I am not Kanye's biggest fan, but I find it a bit disrespectful! I know he rants etc etc, but come on that's taking it a bit too far!




Lol! He's the one who's disrespectful for forcing the audience to put up with his rants.  This has to be stopped. My boyfriend's mom was so upset when she went to Madonna's concert and she ranted about Kaballah. She said she'd never go to Madonna's concert anymore.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He sabotages his own shows. You guys have short memories. People don't want to pay good money for a repeat of the 15 minute rant at Wireless 2014, which was also in England.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...anye-west-booed-over-midset-rant-9586599.html




That's was the wasted 15 minutes these people would never get back!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Because North's actual caretaker is following behind her? lol



She is always keeping an eye on her child, even though Jay is pushing her. That is what mother does.


----------



## berrydiva

heartberry said:


> As talented as Kanye is, after attending wireless festival last year, I would not waste money going to see him again. Unless it is confirmed that he will not waste time ranting which we know will not happen.



I suspect he won't be doing any of that mess. He needs this album to be successful and for his shows to prove he is still as talented. If he doesn't his career will most likely be done because even though Yeezus went platinum it took a long time getting there and wasn't well received in the hip hop world. But 'All Day' proves that he can still deliver what people expect from him....plus this will be a hip-hop album not one of his artistic endeavors. He's always ranted...kind of nothing new, his most recent rants however were showing his crazy though.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> She's walking in front of her with the black coat and ankle boots. How stupid can one be.




As stupid as Kim


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> She is always keeping an eye on her child, even though Jay is pushing her. That is what mother does.





I remember seeing that video before with the sound, and Blue calls out 'Mommy' that's when Bey walks back and holds her hand while walking along.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She is always keeping an eye on her child, even though Jay is pushing her. That is what mother does.



And holding onto Blue's hand so she knows she's there/not scared...but that's the difference between an attentive mom who enjoys being a mom and a mom who has a baby for an accessory. I'm sure Kim loves North but she's just an accessory to her...she proved it, to me at least, by having her jacket-less/scarf-less/glove-less/hat-less in below zero temps while in NYC all for a photo op.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I remember seeing that video before with the sound, and Blue calls out 'Mommy' that's when Bey walks back and holds her hand while walking along.



Yep, and Blue calls for Mommy and not for the Nanny


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> And holding onto Blue's hand so she knows she's there/not scared...*but that's the difference between an attentive mom who enjoys being a mom and a mom who has a baby for an accessory. I'm sure Kim loves North but she's just an accessory to her...she proved it, to me at least, by having her jacket-less/scarf-less/glove-less/hat-less in below zero temps while in NYC all for a photo op*.


----------



## pittcat

She posted a photo coloring her hair again.  Honestly it didn't look that dead before after the blonde (even the second blonde coloring), but I don't know how she can keep doing this without it falling out!


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> I  just took a look at Jelena's Wiki page. Jonathan should probably pipe down because the chick seems pretty well known. Sometimes Americans are so dense and act like because we don't know someone here that they aren't popular. Hell most of our pop culture is taken and adapted from abroad. He needs to find a stadium of seats because chick's been making music for years apparently and seems to make her livelihood from an actual talent....like don't put Kim in a position for folks to come for her.
> 
> Anyway, chick was featured in the Nov 13 issue of W about non-US pop stars. If her style was copied by Kanye for his play-play that's probably where he first learned about Jelena.
> 
> I'm about to add this song to my gym playlist...I can't understand a word but I like it




Like Kim she has no rythm



charmesh said:


> People need to start asking Jonathan, "who are you? What have you accomplished lately?"






shiny_things said:


> Urgh, how much is Jonathon getting paid to be Kim's brownoser?



More than Kanye gets paid to be Beyonce's




dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! He's the one who's disrespectful for forcing the audience to put up with his rants.  This has to be stopped. My boyfriend's mom was so upset when she went to Madonna's concert and she ranted about Kaballah. She said she'd never go to Madonna's concert anymore.



Honestly, I wouldn't want to see Ye either if he was going to rant.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kim is the type of "mom" that thinks that someone else is always looking out for her kid therefore she doesn't have to. Who leaves the bodyguard in charge of your own kid? thats so strange to me. Wasn't there another video of Kim just walking ahead of North and the bodyguard was the one to stop to wait for North?


----------



## whimsic

Ugh Stop talking about your "sex life" already!  I  try not to picture two hobbits doing it each time I read/hear about it.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> She's walking in front of her with the black coat and ankle boots. How stupid can one be.



I was done with ppl when they defended her walking in front of North in the hotel lobby when they were in NYC. I felt especially bad for North after hearing the paps knock on the glass and it not even frighten her enough to go find her mama. She just stood there like she was hatching an escape in her head.


----------



## dalinda

berrydiva said:


> I  just took a look at Jelena's Wiki page. Jonathan should probably pipe down because the chick seems pretty well known. Sometimes Americans are so dense and act like because we don't know someone here that they aren't popular. Hell most of our pop culture is taken and adapted from abroad. He needs to find a stadium of seats because chick's been making music for years apparently and seems to make her livelihood from an actual talent....like don't put Kim in a position for folks to come for her.
> 
> Anyway, chick was featured in the Nov 13 issue of W about non-US pop stars. If her style was copied by Kanye for his play-play that's probably where he first learned about Jelena.
> 
> I'm about to add this song to my gym playlist...I can't understand a word but I like it




she is actually very famous here in europe, some people call her the queen of balcan music  but she's not really  ...she's married to a footbal player, has two beautiful girls and she travels a lot and has many concerts all over the world. jonathan is really just very ignorant. she is also a great humanitarina, during the floods in serbia last may she went there with her family and helped with her own hands and also financially so even though she's a diva, people love her for her actions.
the song is nothing special, she can do better. it talks about criminal work, mob, bad boys, drugs, bla bla


----------



## heartberry

berrydiva said:


> I suspect he won't be doing any of that mess. He needs this album to be successful and for his shows to prove he is still as talented. If he doesn't his career will most likely be done because even though Yeezus went platinum it took a long time getting there and wasn't well received in the hip hop world. But 'All Day' proves that he can still deliver what people expect from him....plus this will be a hip-hop album not one of his artistic endeavors. He's always ranted...kind of nothing new, his most recent rants however were showing his crazy though.




I hope so, cause as an artist i do like him. As a member of society, Erm... No comment


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> Like Kim she has no rythm


Maybe she stole that from Kim 



heartberry said:


> I hope so, cause as an artist i do like him. As a member of society, Erm... No comment


Oh I absolutely don't think he's a member of our society....he's clearly from another planet.


----------



## jclaybo

she has to keep going blonde because the weave she's wearing is shedding like a dog in heat and her real hair is showing roots, she's a nincompoop. I really wish she would stop pushing those over priced waist trainers from Premoddana, that chick is a scam artist selling cheap waist trainers that you can buy on eBay for $15. Her "company" has a lot of complaints


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Oh I absolutely don't think he's a member of our society....he's clearly from another planet.



He's obviously a reincarnation of Jezus  The overall brilliance in him is otherworldly!


----------



## yinnie

pukasonqo said:


> sex fifteen times a day? wow! kanye is a sex machine!
> he could sell his secret to the medical and porn industries, i am sure that, for different reasons, doctors and porn actors would like to know how can he achieve an erection 15 times a day!



Exactly what I was thinking! As if that is even physically possible. Maybe that's why she is not getting pregnant, she's not getting the basics right.


----------



## charmesh

yinnie said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! As if that is even physically possible. Maybe that's why she is not getting pregnant, she's not getting the basics right.


And if you're having sex fifteen times a day, the sperm doesn't have time to grow. Back before I gave up I was told every other day during the fertile period. That way there is sperm there when the egg is released. But if you have sex a couple of times a week and everything is working properly, you should get pregnant within a year.


----------



## cristincline

Oryx816 said:


> *side note: I think she is full of kr*p and just using this as a setup for surrogacy.




This!!!!! That's all I could think when I saw (part of) this week's episode of KUWTK. What a sham.


----------



## Bentley1

whimsic said:


> Ugh Stop talking about your "sex life" already!  I  try not to picture* two hobbits doing it each time* I read/hear about it.





And had she not dropped out of high school and taken a simple Health class in the 10th grade, she would know that having sex multiple times per day, which is bull to begin with, does NOT increase your chances of becoming pregnant nor is it necessary in order to become pregnant.  Idiot.


----------



## shazzy99

In case the world doesn't know how often they supposedly have sex, doctors are now warning her to stop having so much! Seriously, who are they kidding with this?

https://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/famo...shians-doctor-warns-shes-having-too-much-sex/


----------



## Oryx816

^ this is some twisted ploy they are using to try to show how sexy and hot she is while at the same time laying the groundwork for the surrogacy.  Too bad for them, (intelligent) people just think they are lying and that they are revolting.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Everyday she goes to bed thinking of what she can do next to shock people or stay relevant. 
She is approaching 40 but still has the mentality of a 20 yr old. She will always try to be the hot young thing. I wonder what she will do when she is 60 and is considered a has been. Young people won't like her and our generation will mock her. How will her relationship with Kanye survives when she loses her looks, and he isn't able to sell records anymore. Her future is so bleak and depressing.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

shazzy99 said:


> In case the world doesn't know how often they supposedly have sex, doctors are now warning her to stop having so much! Seriously, who are they kidding with this?
> 
> https://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/famo...shians-doctor-warns-shes-having-too-much-sex/



She doesn't enjoy having sex with him. People who boast about it do it because they are compensating for something. It's like she is trying hard to prove to her ex Reggie that she is happy.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

yinnie said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! As if that is even physically possible. Maybe that's why she is not getting pregnant, she's not getting the basics right.



She is so astonishingly uneducated. If she were to lose all her money now, she would have no back up plan and would only be qualified to work at fast food joints.


----------



## YSoLovely

How can Kim possibly think anyone believes her cr*p?

Didn't she herself struggly with infertility before she had "miracle baby" North? 
Didn't her very own sister Khlomoney struggle conceiving? 

How come she still doesn't know the basics everyone who's TTC and has consulted a doc gets told during their very first appointment? 


She's setting the stage for a surrogacy announcement. End of story.


----------



## michie

I hope y'all are wrong and she later comes out to say she's stopping at one kid instead of this surrogacy mess. She does not appear to be someone who enjoys being a parent. Duh! We know she doesn't like to work, despite the lies she tells. Don't go having another kid to ignore until you need press.


----------



## lizmil

She has to have a second child, the first prop is last season, like Elle's  last season Prada shoes.  Must have "new!"


----------



## NYCBelle

Jayne1 said:


> Who is pulling her?



security


----------



## NYCBelle

Oryx816 said:


> ^ this is some twisted ploy they are using to try to show how sexy and hot she is while at the same time laying the groundwork for the surrogacy.  Too bad for them, (intelligent) people just think they are lying and that they are revolting.



If she jumped straight to talking about surrogacy then that is the plan. She completely skipped over trying IVF. Vain troll


----------



## Stansy

lizmil said:


> She has to have a second child, the first prop is last season, like Elle's  last season Prada shoes.  Must have "new!"



This is sad and funny! I really pity North, I can imagine how much she enjoyed riding on her little suitcase. My DD loved sitting on my carry-on and is now - although she is too tall/big - still trying to sneak a ride!
God, does Kim know what she is missing??


----------



## Stansy

Here is the best comment I read on Kim's "asset" so far:

Too big to keep clean and smelling fresh my brother says. rofl


----------



## Encore Hermes

going to tap class
*PINK*!






X17 credit


----------



## ByeKitty

North and Penelope look like they could be sisters with that scrowl


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

So cute in the ballerina outfit and not leather pants and Docs.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> going to tap class
> *PINK*!
> View attachment 2933563
> View attachment 2933564
> View attachment 2933566
> View attachment 2933568
> View attachment 2933569
> 
> X17 credit



Kim always looks more comfortable holding Mason and Penelope, than her own child.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hair looks fried


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> North and Penelope look like they could be sisters with that scrowl



I'm really curious how North will treat her cousins. Will she think she is better than them, because she will travel more, see more (from her hotel room), and be more in the spotlight.


----------



## labelwhore04

Awwww!! North looks so cute in that pink outfit! I think this is the first time we've EVER seen her wearing colour!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I'm really curious how North will treat her cousins. Will she think she is better than them, because she will travel more, see more (from her hotel room), and be more in the spotlight.




I think so, sadly. They've already mentioned on the show that she has a "diva attitude" and is picky (or something like that) and how P is so sweet and laid back. I can imagine that part of her will continue to be reinforced and turn into something not very pretty as she gets older. Especially with Kim as her "mother."


----------



## dangerouscurves

celeb_analyzer said:


> She is so astonishingly uneducated. If she were to lose all her money now, she would have no back up plan and would only be qualified to work at fast food joints.




As what? Even as a cashier she wouldn't make it.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> She is so astonishingly uneducated. If she were to lose all her money now, she would have no back up plan and would only be qualified to work at fast food joints.


Education is overrated...someone who is an avid reader and has a genuine thirst for knowledge can education themselves without the help of an institution.  But she is not one of those people, she is has no interest in anything that will expand her mind.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They are adorable kids. But they really shouldn't call the paps when they have the kids around.


----------



## jenjen1964

She is probably only in pink because even at that age dance studios are very strict about attire, she looks pretty though!


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> Education is overrated...someone who is an avid reader and has a genuine thirst for knowledge can education themselves without the help of an institution.  But she is not one of those people, she is has no interest in anything that will expand her mind.



I'm not sure I agree with the "Education is overrated"; however, I have seen both sides .. 
>  person with tons of education is as sharp as a spoon 
>  person with little education, but is a voracious reader and/or interested in current events/the world, is super-smart 

I worked with a fellow who had nothing beyond high school, however, was truly one of the most brilliant people I've ever worked with.  As a matter of fact, the fact that he didn't have the conventional education, made him 'think outside the lines' and therefore, have a much more creative approach.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I know we've gotten used it, but I have to reiterate that "North" is such a stupid name. I LOVE original names (my name is somewhat original, never had another girl in my class with it), as long as they sound pretty or cool or have a good meaning. The name North has none of that.


----------



## redney

Thank God Kanye finally let North wear a color other than black and docs.


----------



## knasarae

I'm just curious... I don't have any children yet.  When they take these dance classes... at that age what exactly are they doing?


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> going to tap class
> *PINK*!
> View attachment 2933563
> View attachment 2933564
> View attachment 2933566
> View attachment 2933568
> View attachment 2933569
> 
> X17 credit



 so cute!


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I'm just curious... I don't have any children yet.  When they take these dance classes... at that age what exactly are they doing?



They learn basic positions and small routines.  It's basically about learning coordination, memorization, working with others, realizing that practice and patience will yield results, teamwork, etc.

The 3-5 year olds always steal the show at the recitals. They're just so freaking cute.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> going to tap class
> *PINK*!
> View attachment 2933563
> View attachment 2933564
> View attachment 2933566
> View attachment 2933568
> View attachment 2933569
> 
> X17 credit


 
North is not there for any of that ish.
Good to see some colourful clothes on her and not the usual grey/black/white.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ahhhh North is such a cutie


----------



## berrydiva

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I know we've gotten used it, but I have to reiterate that "North" is such a stupid name. I LOVE original names (my name is somewhat original, never had another girl in my class with it), as long as they sound pretty or cool or have a good meaning. The name North has none of that.



She was named after the airline.


----------



## usmcwifey

lizmil said:


> She has to have a second child, the first prop is last season, like Elle's  last season Prada shoes.  Must have "new!"




What's sad is she says she wants a sibling for north but watch...you'll never see the two kids together with mom because it would be too much "work" for her having to deal with them at the same time ...


----------



## fightthesunrise

usmcwifey said:


> What's sad is she says she wants a sibling for north but watch...you'll never see the two kids together with mom because it would be too much "work" for her having to deal with them same time ...




I doubt she's even thought of that yet.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North is so precious.


----------



## Sasha2012

She normally is dressed in black T-shirts, Yeezus jackets and construction boots.

So it was refreshing to see little North, aged one, in pink for a change when Kim Kardashian took her daughter to a ballet class at Miss Melodee Studios in Tarzana, California on Thursday morning.

Also with the 34-year-old mother - who was dressed for the gym in black workout gear - was husband Kanye West. Sister Kourtney, who brought daughter Penelope and new son Reign, came later.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ails-Kourtney-Penelope-tow.html#ixzz3UroGYG00


----------



## berrydiva

Soooo.....Kanye is there but Kourtney still has to carry the car seat huh?

I love seeing the kiddies in their little dance outfits, they look so adorb.


----------



## Jikena

I see a big camel toe


----------



## ByeKitty

My camel toe radar must not be working...


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye looks good, for once he's not dressed like a hobo.
North looks more comfortable in Kanyes arms than Kims.


----------



## Swanky

The littles are adorable!!


----------



## yajaira

A two yr old in ballet? Sounds like a disaster


----------



## stylemepretty

Kim's hair looks like straw. North is adorable.


----------



## yajaira

.


----------



## berrydiva

yajaira said:


> A two yr old in ballet? Sounds like a disaster



Lots of ballet schools start at 2 yo....it's actually quite normal for classes to accept kids that age IME. They are old enough to mimic the teacher's moves and surprisingly they are generally pretty attentive and engaged in the class. 

*I had the pleasure of taking the nieces to ballet/tap on the weekends...it was always comical.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kim's hair is absolutely tragic!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

The smart folks at Dlisted called the surrogacy story months ago and I thought that was a little cynical of them but now I am absolutely convinced this woman will never ever allow herself to be pregnant again. She told anyone who would listen how much she hated it and that getting fat was the worst thing that ever happened to her. I don't know how I could be so naive, it's all so obvious now. Why else would they strategically release a story every week about how much sex they're having and how much they're struggling to concieve. And as if Kanye would ever allow the biggest fashion icon in the world/every designer's muse/most beautiful woman to grace planet earth, to risk looking like a beach whale again. Never gonna happen. If anyone is capable of something like this, it's them.


----------



## jclaybo

North and her little poses and expressions are the stuff that classic memes are made of


----------



## Lounorada

jclaybo said:


> North and her little poses and expressions are the stuff that classic memes are made of


 So true!


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Soooo.....Kanye is there but Kourtney still has to carry the car seat huh?
> 
> I love seeing the kiddies in their little dance outfits, they look so adorb.



Well he's carry North


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> She normally is dressed in black T-shirts, Yeezus jackets and construction boots.
> 
> So it was refreshing to see little North, aged one, in pink for a change when Kim Kardashian took her daughter to a ballet class at Miss Melodee Studios in Tarzana, California on Thursday morning.
> 
> Also with the 34-year-old mother - who was dressed for the gym in black workout gear - was husband Kanye West. Sister Kourtney, who brought daughter Penelope and new son Reign, came later.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ails-Kourtney-Penelope-tow.html#ixzz3UroGYG00



Naming the dance school is not cool. Other people's kids go there.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> Well he's carry North


I guess we can give him a half a point for that.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> They learn basic positions and small routines.  It's basically about learning coordination, memorization, working with others, realizing that practice and patience will yield results, teamwork, etc.
> 
> The 3-5 year olds always steal the show at the recitals. They're just so freaking cute.



Oh ok, yea that makes sense.


----------



## ByeKitty

North came out there looking happier than she did going in!


----------



## yinnie

What happened to her nickname nori? It doesn't seem to get used anymore. I've noticed it even on their tv show, they call her north.


----------



## michie

yinnie said:


> What happened to her nickname nori? It doesn't seem to get used anymore. I've noticed it even on their tv show, they call her north.



lol If ppl don't really know you, they shouldn't call you by your nickname (unless that's what you want). JMO.


----------



## yinnie

michie said:


> lol If ppl don't really know you, they shouldn't call you by your nickname (unless that's what you want). JMO.



I mean even on their tv show, the family all call her north, even Kim. Where as I thought they called her nori. But haven't heard her being called that.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

yinnie said:


> I mean even on their tv show, the family all call her north, even Kim. Where as I thought they called her nori. But haven't heard her being called that.



The 2008 kim wouldn't have been caught dead woth a kid named north. She has always had the personality to name her daughter a britney. This whole edgy thing of I only dress in black, I name my kid north, and I look so serious all the time is of course because of kanye but it's so lame. She isn't an edgy or cool person.

That thing she said about her daughter hating pink, I feel since her pre kanye style was so tacky, she is compensating and trying too hard  not look like a girly girl and so does that through her daughter and through her dismal outfits she wears now.

The people that found kim attractive then liked her smoky eyes, heavy makeup, bandage dresses and tacky accessories. The people who always thought she was tacky, they will never be impressed and that's who she is currently trying to win over. 

I just can't forget how badly she used to dress. She still does now, style just doesn't come naturally to her. Partly it is her body type. It is hard to look sleek with that overly large and wide butt she has.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

yinnie said:


> I mean even on their tv show, the family all call her north, even Kim. Where as I thought they called her nori. But haven't heard her being called that.



Nori I think was kims idea, I think she hated the name north but had to pretend to like it for kanye. But kanye being so stubborn I think they all have to call her north, either cos he insists it or cos they don't have the guts to go against his opinion.

They all claim to be Christians but none of them can say anything about kanye calling himself Yeezus. It's actually a big deal in any abrahamic religions to liken yourself to God.

All this just proves kim is a follower and gets into relationships where the men never let her have a say or respect her opinion. It's not healthy to be with a man you didn't think you could stand up to.


----------



## arnott

whimsic said:


> Ugh Stop talking about your "sex life" already!  I  try not to picture *two hobbits* doing it each time I read/hear about it.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

So kim says in regarding to kourtney "I bought her a career". 

Wow she really sounds like a pain to live with. I'm glad she is not my sibling. I think I would have eye muscle problems from all the eye rolling. She really is so narcissistic and has the brain patterns of a spoiled child. 

Worst part is they are siblings, so that complicates things. You can sense how much kims sisters get annoyed by her comments but she is their sister after all. 

Funny thing is they rush to defend her all the time when she happily throws them under the bus to make herself look good.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian found just the right look for her latest fashion photoshoot in Malibu, California on Wednesday.

The 34-year-old reality star reinvented herself as a cool, blue-eyed blonde that blended well with greyish rocks, moody blue ocean and overcast sky.

Kim was the ultimate professional as she shrugged off a black trench coat and posed on the rough terrain wearing just a black cami bikini top, skintight black leggings and high heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xy-photoshoot-rocks-Malibu.html#ixzz3UtTomVrp


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> I guess we can give him a half a point for that.



Only 1/2?  That's like parenting for 6 months in their world


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like she feel off a boat and they picked her up at sea. Nothing sexy there.


----------



## pixiejenna

celeb_analyzer said:


> Everyday she goes to bed thinking of what she can do next to shock people or stay relevant.
> She is approaching 40 but still has the mentality of a 20 yr old. She will always try to be the hot young thing. I wonder what she will do when she is 60 and is considered a has been. Young people won't like her and our generation will mock her. How will her relationship with Kanye survives when she loses her looks, and he isn't able to sell records anymore. Her future is so bleak and depressing.



She's PMK 2.0 in training.  She will pimp out her kids just like her mom did. Then just
just like PMK she will shove her freak face in front of the camera when they trail her kid/s.






celeb_analyzer said:


> She is so astonishingly uneducated. If she were to lose all her money now, she would have no back up plan and would only be qualified to work at fast food joints.



What are you talking about she'll just go back to porn also she never stopped excorting so she has something to fall back on, she just won't be making as much as she is now for it.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like she feel off a boat and they picked her up at sea. Nothing sexy there.



Lol this made me laugh. She looks like she can't keep her balance because she is dazed due to being rescued from drowning.

She doesn't ooze sex appeal at all. She has back fat and rolls and her face looks so weird. She is never gonna be an effortless sex symbol. 

Women like lynda Carter, bridgette bardot, and all the other symbols radiate it without trying. They look natural but still beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

celeb_analyzer said:


> Lol this made me laugh. She looks like she can't keep her balance because she is dazed due to being rescued from drowning.
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't ooze sex appeal at all. She has back fat and rolls and her face looks so weird. She is never gonna be an effortless sex symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> Women like lynda Carter, bridgette bardot, and all the other symbols radiate it without trying. They look natural but still beautiful.




Agreed! If you have to try and act sexy chances are you aren't sexy. 

Can you honestly imagine any man going to bed with her? The tons of make-up, wigs, weaves or whatever. Not to mention her body looks nothing like the pics she Photoshops of herself. Any normal man would head for the hills. Being a beard is the best she can do.


----------



## lovemysavior

celeb_analyzer said:


> Nori I think was kims idea, I think she hated the name north but had to pretend to like it for kanye. But kanye being so stubborn I think they all have to call her north, either cos he insists it or cos they don't have the guts to go against his opinion.
> 
> They all claim to be Christians but none of them can say anything about kanye calling himself Yeezus. It's actually a big deal in any abrahamic religions to liken yourself to God.
> 
> All this just proves kim is a follower and gets into relationships where the men never let her have a say or respect her opinion. It's not healthy to be with a man you didn't think you could stand up to.



Yes with all of this.  The fact that he calls himself Yeezus bugs me so much.


----------



## poopsie

Whatever happened to calling him Kun-yay (in that whiny voice)?


----------



## stylemepretty

#backfat


----------



## yinnie

Can someone please fix the label on her bra? It's really annoying to see it sticking out.
Surely with so many people surrounding her, someone would have seen it sticking out... 
Also, she could have taken those heeled boots off walking on the rocks and put them back on for the photos. Meanwhile, her assistant is wearing slides.


----------



## Oryx816

Girl needs some crunches...


----------



## Jikena

ByeKitty said:


> My camel toe radar must not be working...



On the fourth image. I don't know how to put it here. :/


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Whatever happened to calling him Kun-yay (in that whiny voice)?




The 't' is silent, I guess.  lol


----------



## Oryx816

clevercat said:


> The 't' is silent, I guess.  lol




Well crafted!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The 't' is silent, I guess.  lol


----------



## Lounorada

She looks a mess and seems to be accompanied by her usual [del]thot[/del] glam squad... So I'm gonna guess that this is another one of her 'photoshoots' where the pics never surface and are just an arranged pap visit to make her look somewhat important and busy.


----------



## *spoiled*

clevercat said:


> The 't' is silent, I guess.  lol



lmao i love it


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like that kanye wears his wedding band


----------



## charmesh

celeb_analyzer said:


> So kim says in regarding to kourtney "I bought her a career".
> 
> Wow she really sounds like a pain to live with. I'm glad she is not my sibling. I think I would have eye muscle problems from all the eye rolling. She really is so narcissistic and has the brain patterns of a spoiled child.
> 
> Worst part is they are siblings, so that complicates things. You can sense how much kims sisters get annoyed by her comments but she is their sister after all.
> 
> Funny thing is they rush to defend her all the time when she happily throws them under the bus to make herself look good.



She did buy Kourt a career. What would she being doing if Kim hadn't leaked that tape? Working in a shop. She would have nothing because we know Scott hates working.


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> She looks a mess and seems to be accompanied by her usual [del]thot[/del] glam squad... So I'm gonna guess that this is another one of her 'photoshoots' where the pics never surface and are just an arranged pap visit to make her look somewhat important and busy.


Kylie did one just the other day.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> She did buy Kourt a career. What would she being doing if Kim hadn't leaked that tape? Working in a shop. She would have nothing because we know Scott hates working.


That's a good point.


----------



## DC-Cutie

charmesh said:


> She did buy Kourt a career. What would she being doing if Kim hadn't leaked that tape? Working in a shop. She would have nothing because we know Scott hates working.


 
Heck, she bought the WHOLE family a career!!!  LOL


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim would be nothing without PMK.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> Heck, she bought the WHOLE family a career!!!  LOL



Yes esp the BOSS lady aka Kris. That one really made lemonade out of lemons. 
I ain't mad at cha


----------



## guccimamma

charmesh said:


> She did buy Kourt a career. What would she being doing if Kim hadn't leaked that tape? Working in a shop. She would have nothing because we know Scott hates working.



doubtful that scott would even be with her, probably a drunk real estate agent in the hamptons or something.


----------



## beastofthefields

What does PMK stand for? x


----------



## redney

beastofthefields said:


> What does PMK stand for? x



*P*imp *M*ama *K*ris. The momma mastermind behind the Kardashians kontinued kwest for attention and ka$h.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

knasarae said:


> I'm just curious... I don't have any children yet.  When they take these dance classes... at that age what exactly are they doing?




It depends on the class.  Some introduce the kids to movement, across the floor exercises, pointing toes, arms and maybe first and second position (ballet).  In tap it might be something really simple like shuffle step and lots of stomping.

My 6 yr old started at that age and hated it, but my 3 yr old started as soon as she was 2 and keeps getting moved up to higher levels.  She knows the names of all steps, can do full splits, pulls her leg up be her ear standing up etc - she is super talented and is dancing with 6 yr olds at 3 1/2 yrs old; but her teacher is a real dance teacher interested in cultivating her natural talent - others just babysit for a while.


----------



## labelwhore04

charmesh said:


> She did buy Kourt a career. What would she being doing if Kim hadn't leaked that tape? Working in a shop. She would have nothing because we know Scott hates working.



Kourt seems like the laziest of the bunch. At least Kim shows up to her appearances and photoshoots. Kourt just wants the cheque without doing any of the work.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Kim always looks more comfortable holding Mason and Penelope, than her own child.




ITA!!!!  





charmesh said:


> She did buy Kourt a career. What would she being doing if Kim hadn't leaked that tape? Working in a shop. She would have nothing because we know Scott hates working.





DC-Cutie said:


> Heck, she bought the WHOLE family a career!!!  LOL






THIS!!!!   exactly this!!!


----------



## anitas

Do they relax little north's hair?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope it's just some good gel and a brush.  that baby doesn't need a relaxer


anitas said:


> Do they relax little north's hair?


----------



## ByeKitty

anitas said:


> Do they relax little north's hair?



Doesn't look like it to me...


----------



## charmesh

guccimamma said:


> doubtful that scott would even be with her, probably a drunk real estate agent in the hamptons or something.


I think he originally was with her because she had Hollywood connections. Her stepdad is one of the most famous Olympians, her shay dad worked on one of the most famous murder trials, her sister was dating Jacksons and celebrities. Scott is a hanger on, and probably always has been.


----------



## charmesh

It won't let me post a photo.


----------



## berrydiva

anitas said:


> Do they relax little north's hair?


Doesn't look that way to me....just a whole lot of pulling.


----------



## Coco Belle

I wince at this child's hair. I mean I have stereotypical White Girl Hair (tm) -- fine, mostly straight -- and my own mother would NEVER have allowed it to be pulled back like that day after day. I was not permitted to have tight braids or, GOD forbid, a high bun like that, for days in a row. A few days a week, sure, but then I had to sleep with my hair loose. Those high buns _hurt!_ I can't conceive why they'd think it's a good idea to have her in one almost permanently!!

it's just *not good for the hair* (or scalp!!) to be pulled so tight. Like ever. No matter your ethnicity. Surely she will start to lose hair on her hairline? Ugghhhh. (Black/mixed ladies, please butt in and correct me here??? Am I missing something about Afro hair types maybe?)

Apparently I'm very emotional about this child's hair? lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

charmesh said:


> It won't let me post a photo.



I just woke up to this!!!!! I need a coffee and some bleach


----------



## berrydiva

Coco Belle said:


> I wince at this child's hair. I mean I have stereotypical White Girl Hair (tm) -- fine, mostly straight -- and my own mother would NEVER have allowed it to be pulled back like that day after day. I was not permitted to have tight braids or, GOD forbid, a high bun like that, for days in a row. A few days a week, sure, but then I had to sleep with my hair loose. Those high buns _hurt!_ I can't conceive why they'd think it's a good idea to have her in one almost permanently!!
> 
> it's just *not good for the hair* (or scalp!!) to be pulled so tight. Like ever. No matter your ethnicity. Surely she will start to lose hair on her hairline? Ugghhhh. (Black/mixed ladies, please butt in and correct me here??? Am I missing something about Afro hair types maybe?)
> 
> Apparently I'm very emotional about this child's hair? lol


No you're not missing anything. That child will be sans edges by time she's 5 if they keep up this tight  pulled back bun.


And,  at the (tm).


----------



## clevercat

charmesh said:


> It won't let me post a photo.




Bwahahaha - thank you! Photo of the day


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Doesn't look that way to me....just a whole lot of pulling.



Little girl in my neighborhood who is about 3 has zero edges. Every time I see her, I just shake my head. Her hair is so jacked up it's sad.


----------



## *spoiled*

Coco Belle said:


> I wince at this child's hair. I mean I have stereotypical White Girl Hair (tm) -- fine, mostly straight -- and my own mother would NEVER have allowed it to be pulled back like that day after day. I was not permitted to have tight braids or, GOD forbid, a high bun like that, for days in a row. A few days a week, sure, but then I had to sleep with my hair loose. Those high buns _hurt!_ I can't conceive why they'd think it's a good idea to have her in one almost permanently!!
> 
> it's just *not good for the hair* (or scalp!!) to be pulled so tight. Like ever. No matter your ethnicity. Surely she will start to lose hair on her hairline? Ugghhhh. (Black/mixed ladies, please butt in and correct me here??? Am I missing something about Afro hair types maybe?)
> 
> Apparently I'm very emotional about this child's hair? lol



ummmm...


----------



## dalinda

she looks so manly on the last set of photos


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> It won't let me post a photo.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coco Belle

berrydiva said:


> No you're not missing anything. That child will be sans edges by time she's 5 if they keep up this tight pulled back bun.
> 
> 
> And,  at the (tm).


 
Lol. It really is white girl hair though. Won't hold a French twist for all the tea in China.

That's super sad that she is going to start balding if they keep going like this. I can see there is a bit of curl in her hair -- it must be quite sore to have it scraped back flat like that 

My hair used to scrape back relatively easily, since it was straight and all one length, but I can still remember the stinging when I loosened it at the end of the day... that's the follicles screaming PLEASE STOP. Poor baby.


----------



## Queenpixie

charmesh said:


> It won't let me post a photo.



they nailed the space between her nose and mouth.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> It won't let me post a photo.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> It won't let me post a photo.



 the saggy hairy a$$


----------



## celeb_analyzer

charmesh said:


> She did buy Kourt a career. What would she being doing if Kim hadn't leaked that tape? Working in a shop. She would have nothing because we know Scott hates working.



I see what you mean but kim herself copied the idea from paris and used her. It just feels hypocritical for kim to be calling others out when she herself is such an opportunist. I mean kanye bought her vogue covers in a sense, why didn't kourt mention that as a response? And all that access to fashion designers she has now, all kanye.

Oh and she didn't get this career by working hard, she just appeared in a sex tape and thousands of young girls liked her luxurious lifestyle and wanted to live through that.

She is trying to act like she is something big and powerful ( in Hollywood and she isn't. That's where I find her insufferable.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

charmesh said:


> I think he originally was with her because she had Hollywood connections. Her stepdad is one of the most famous Olympians, her shay dad worked on one of the most famous murder trials, her sister was dating Jacksons and celebrities. Scott is a hanger on, and probably always has been.



This so much. I feel no passion in their relationship. He used her for fame, and now that she has his kids they both feel stuck and attached to the other. It's like they accept that in order to be famous and use each other they have to stay in a boring relationship.


----------



## Tivo

celeb_analyzer said:


> I see what you mean but kim herself copied the idea from paris and used her. I*t just feels hypocritical for kim to be calling others out when she herself is such an opportunist. *I mean kanye bought her vogue covers in a sense, why didn't kourt mention that as a response? And all that access to fashion designers she has now, all kanye.
> 
> Oh and she didn't get this career by working hard, she just appeared in a sex tape and thousands of young girls liked her luxurious lifestyle and wanted to live through that.
> 
> She is trying to act like she is something big and powerful ( in Hollywood and she isn't. That's where I find her insufferable.



Darling, this is the Kar-tolietbowlian way.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Lounorada said:


> the saggy hairy a$$




And the toes hanging off of the shoes......,[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Whoever did it must lurk here.  [emoji253]


----------



## Lounorada

When it comes to this bunch of people they come across as even stranger in videos than pictures...
Kim and Kanye look so awkward together... I guess him leaving alone means he was heading home to his _own _house  and  @ Kim having to get her bags and grab a drive home with Kourtney all in front of paps.
Such a forced set-up.
Video:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...rdashian-spotted-tutu-wearing-North-West.html


----------



## StopHammertime

charmesh said:


> It won't let me post a photo.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> When it comes to this bunch of people they come across as even stranger in videos than pictures...
> Kim and Kanye look so awkward together... I guess him leaving alone means he was heading home to his _own _house  and  @ Kim having to get her bags and grab a drive home with Kourtney all in front of paps.
> Such a forced set-up.
> Video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...rdashian-spotted-tutu-wearing-North-West.html


My man would never! You hear me NEVER see my sister, my friend, me take the car seat out the car or putting it in the car while he's just standing there looking like a dunce. He would get my bags from the car and bring it to the other car. He would help. Damn Kanye...wtf. Let me go get him a cold beer just to show my appreciation.


----------



## Jayne1

No wonder he thinks of himself as a genius, the crap he makes seems to sell. Or if not sell, he gets validation from those in fashion, who matter.



> *Barneys New York will carry Kanye West's Adidas collection online and in store. WWD reports that Kanye West x Adidas Originals Yeezy Season 1 is hitting Barneys stores later this year, and their selection will include apparel, footwear, and bags.* The collection will be located on the eighth floor of the Madison Avenue flagship and in all branches of the department store.
> 
> "The product is right for the moment," Tom Kalenderian, executive vice president and general merchandise manager of mens for Barneys, told WWD. And if the rumored prices for Yeezy Season 1 are accurate, then those pricetags are definitely in line with Barneys' merchandise.



http://www.racked.com/2015/3/20/8263165/kanye-west-adidas-barneys


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> No wonder he thinks of himself as a genius, the crap he makes seems to sell. Or if not sell, he gets validation from those in fashion, who matter.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.racked.com/2015/3/20/8263165/kanye-west-adidas-barneys



I'd be curious to see if most of it ends up in end of season clearance and then to Barneys Outlets.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> I'd be curious to see if most of it ends up in end of season clearance and then to Barneys Outlets.




Doubt it...his red Octobers sold out. I don't think he should be underestimated.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> My man would never! You hear me NEVER see my sister, my friend, me take the car seat out the car or putting it in the car while he's just standing there looking like a dunce. He would get my bags from the car and bring it to the other car. He would help. Damn Kanye...wtf. Let me go get him a cold beer just to show my appreciation.







Is Kanye just completely intolerant of practising the most basic of good manners? I'm sure his mom taught him some... 
Well, all I know is that If I was there beside him as he stood looking like a lazy fool, it wouldn't take me long to tell him wake up, make yourself useful and get to helping me/whoever. 
Although, I was shocked to see him open the building door and actually hold it open for Kim to walk through first with North. Maybe that was Kanyes limit of basic good manners for the day!


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> No wonder he thinks of himself as a genius, the crap he makes seems to sell. Or if not sell, he gets validation from those in fashion, who matter.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.racked.com/2015/3/20/8263165/kanye-west-adidas-barneys


 

He definitely seems to have made 'friends' with a lot of the _right _people in the fashion industry.


I'd like to see the clothes from the Adidas collaboration hanging on the rail in front of me before I make my final judgement. Some of the pieces have the potential to be decent casual wear. It was the horrible styling of the looks and the presentation itself that made me turn my nose up at first, most of it looking like spanx-goes-to-combat. No thanks to that.


----------



## charmesh

More


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> When it comes to this bunch of people they come across as even stranger in videos than pictures...
> Kim and Kanye look so awkward together... I guess him leaving alone means he was heading home to his _own _house  and  @ Kim having to get her bags and grab a drive home with Kourtney all in front of paps.
> Such a forced set-up.
> Video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...rdashian-spotted-tutu-wearing-North-West.html


Kim has one of the worst bodies I have ever seen. And Kanye is truly useless. He can't even man up and carry that baby car seat for Kourtney? What a loser.


----------



## charmesh

The car seat is probably empty. Kourtney is just trying to drum up interest in the baby so she can find a magazine to buy the baby's pictures


----------



## michie

Tivo said:


> Kim has one of the worst bodies I have ever seen. And Kanye is truly useless. *He can't even man up and carry that baby car seat for Kourtney?* What a loser.


 
LOLOLOLOLOLOL! He didn't even carry the empty car seat for KIM!!!


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL! He didn't even carry the empty car seat for KIM!!!


And these morons want people to be jealous of them so badly. They don't understand the basic things that inspire jealousy, like having a man who acts like one and makes sure his wife isn't carrying all the crap to the car while he stands around. Who would be jealous of what was going on in that video? Let me go get my eyes, they rolled down the hall.


----------



## chowlover2

Did they ever actually move into a house together? Or is she still with PMK and Kanye in his bachelor pad?


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Kourt seems like the laziest of the bunch. At least Kim shows up to her appearances and photoshoots. Kourt just wants the cheque without doing any of the work.




This! Kim does work. Her job is very different, but she's out there hustling, showing her goods, etc. Kourtney does nothing, which is probably why she got busy having so many kids. It's really off putting given she's the oldest of the bunch and does the least. Bish is lazy just like her man.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Jayne1 said:


> No wonder he thinks of himself as a genius, the crap he makes seems to sell. Or if not sell, he gets validation from those in fashion, who matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.racked.com/2015/3/20/8263165/kanye-west-adidas-barneys




Who the hell is going to buy this crap? Most of the people who shop at Barney's don't like him and sure as hell do not wear stockings from head-to-toe. The dude at Barney's must be totally delusional.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Lounorada said:


> He definitely seems to have made 'friends' with a lot of the _right _people in the fashion industry.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the clothes from the Adidas collaboration hanging on the rail in front of me before I make my final judgement. Some of the pieces have the potential to be decent casual wear. It was the horrible styling of the looks and the presentation itself that made me turn my nose up at first, most of it looking like spanx-goes-to-combat. No thanks to that.




I agree. I couldn't even focus on the clothes because of the "styling". It was so bad and so wtf-worthy that I just couldn't. Spanx-goes-to-combat describes it perfectly!


----------



## janie2002

I'm going to go against popular opinion and say Donna West was a crappy mom, she had to taught Kanye the sun shined from his assistant to be that arrogant. People always say what would his mom think... considering he did alot of similar stuff while she was alive probably that her baby was a genius.  Some people can be good and smart and raise their kids to be brats, I think Kanye mom loved him like crazy and taught him he was always right.


----------



## saira1214

Barney's carrying Kanye's line is quite ironic. Not sure if Barney's has recovered from its racial profiling gaffe.


----------



## berrydiva

fightthesunrise said:


> Who the hell is going to buy this crap? Most of the people who shop at Barney's don't like him and sure as hell do not wear stockings from head-to-toe. The dude at Barney's must be totally delusional.




Most people who shop at Barney's don't like him? What statistical study did this come from? Lol.


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian Changing Colors or Wigging Out?*
 
http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/21/kim-kardashian-dark-hair-color-blonde-wig-photo/ *        34 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *








We're kinda tired of solving this mystery, so we'll leave it to you.  Is *Kim Kardashian* that fickle that she'd change her hair color twice in the same month, or is wearing a wig?
This pic was taken Friday in Calabasas.  It paints a dark picture of Kim K ... this, just weeks after she became blonde during Paris Fashion Week. 






Check out this pic Kim posted with her photographer,* Ellen von Unwerth*.  BTW, Ellen specializes in "erotic femininity."
   Now that we think about it, screw the hair.  What's Kim up to now?



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3V22QadAC


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> Barney's carrying Kanye's line is quite ironic. Not sure if Barney's has recovered from its racial profiling gaffe.




Please, they recovered the next day.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kim Kardashian Changing Colors or Wigging Out?*
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/21/kim-kardashian-dark-hair-color-blonde-wig-photo/ *        34 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/03/21/0321-kim-kardashian-x17-5.jpg
> 
> 
> We're kinda tired of solving this mystery, so we'll leave it to you.  Is *Kim Kardashian* that fickle that she'd change her hair color twice in the same month, or is wearing a wig?
> This pic was taken Friday in Calabasas.  It paints a dark picture of Kim K ... this, just weeks after she became blonde during Paris Fashion Week.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/03/21/0321-sub-kim-kardashian-instagram-4.jpg
> 
> 
> Check out this pic Kim posted with her photographer,* Ellen von Unwerth*.  BTW, Ellen specializes in "erotic femininity."
> Now that we think about it, screw the hair.  What's Kim up to now?
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3V22QadAC




Kim is getting uglier and uglier. She looks like a man in drag in these two pictures.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We're kinda tired of solving this mystery, so we'll leave it to you.  Is *Kim Kardashian* that fickle that she'd change her hair color twice in the same month, or is wearing a wig?
> This pic was taken Friday in Calabasas.  It paints a dark picture of Kim K ... this, just weeks after she became blonde during Paris Fashion Week.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/03/21/0321-sub-kim-kardashian-instagram-4.jpg
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3V22QadAC



Is that really her? Looks f-ing terrifying if it is


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Most people who shop at Barney's don't like him? What statistical study did this come from? Lol.



Funny you mention this. I just did a whole 12 page assignment on the luxury department store industry, and the type of people who shop at these stores are mostly upper class, middle aged women lol. And lets be honest, Kanye fans are usually not from that demographic


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> This! Kim does work. Her job is very different, but she's out there hustling, showing her goods, etc. Kourtney does nothing, which is probably why she got busy having so many kids. It's really off putting given she's the oldest of the bunch and does the least. Bish is lazy just like her man.



Its kinda annoying that Kourt can do literally nothing and still make millions. Like literally nothing. We all joke that Kim does nothing but at least she goes out there and has her little photoshoots and appearances. Kourt just stays home all day and gets a cheque.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Funny you mention this. I just did a whole 12 page assignment on the luxury department store industry, and the type of people who shop at these stores are mostly upper class, middle aged women lol. And lets be honest, Kanye fans are usually not from that demographic




Possible but I don't know if it's true that most people who shop at Barney's are not his fans. That's quite a generalization made from out of thin air.


----------



## zaara10

labelwhore04 said:


> Its kinda annoying that Kourt can do literally nothing and still make millions. Like literally nothing. We all joke that Kim does nothing but at least she goes out there and has her little photoshoots and appearances. Kourt just stays home all day and gets a cheque.



Isn't she involved in the Dash stores or something? She would have been smart to market something pregnancy/maternity related like Jessica Alba did w/ the honest company.


----------



## Swanky

She did, she and the other sisters had/have? a kids clothing line.


----------



## AlbertsLove

labelwhore04 said:


> Its kinda annoying that Kourt can do literally nothing and still make millions. Like literally nothing. We all joke that Kim does nothing but at least she goes out there and has her little photoshoots and appearances. Kourt just stays home all day and gets a cheque.



I am starting to think that she is only having kids to start her own Empire...


----------



## AEGIS

AlbertsLove said:


> I am starting to think that she is only having kids to start her own Empire...



well they haven't done a good job branding her kids like that
maybe it's bc she married a nobody


----------



## Swanky

She's not married 


I don't think Kourt cares though.  She's making money doing the least - win/win for her.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's not married
> 
> 
> I don't think Kourt cares though.  She's making money doing the least - win/win for her.






even worst for branding
a bum baby daddy
that is not aspirational--that's every day for some


----------



## Swanky

Maybe that's her market?


----------



## fightthesunrise

labelwhore04 said:


> Funny you mention this. I just did a whole 12 page assignment on the luxury department store industry, and the type of people who shop at these stores are mostly upper class, middle aged women lol. And lets be honest, Kanye fans are usually not from that demographic




Exactly my point!


----------



## jclaybo

*@larsapippen* 1 hour ago
_Sophia says you have to be patient and North says I feel like you're cheating lol _*@kimkardashian*








North like I aint got time for your shenanigans little girl 

Lawd I swear North gives me life with her little cute faces, she is meme worthy everytime


----------



## bag-princess

AlbertsLove said:


> I am starting to think that she is only having kids to start her own Empire...


'


puh-lease!!!   she ain't that ambitious at all! 



jclaybo said:


> *@larsapippen* 1 hour ago
> _Sophia says you have to be patient and North says I feel like you're cheating lol _*@kimkardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North like I aint got time for your shenanigans little girl
> 
> Lawd I swear North gives me life with her little cute faces, she is meme worthy everytime






:lolots::lolots:   north looks like she was saying "girl bye - i ain't got time for this ish!"


----------



## Avril

Sassys said:


> Kim always looks more comfortable holding Mason and Penelope, than her own child.



You took the words right out of my mouth. It's not normal for a mother to be more comfortable  holding someone else's child ... very odd.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Can't take her parents, but little North is adorable.


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm here for North.


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> I'm here for North.




+1

#TeamNorth


----------



## yajaira

jclaybo said:


> *@larsapippen* 1 hour ago
> _Sophia says you have to be patient and North says I feel like you're cheating lol _*@kimkardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North like I aint got time for your shenanigans little girl
> 
> Lawd I swear North gives me life with her little cute faces, she is meme worthy everytime


That older girl has such beautiful hair!!


----------



## VickyB

tivo said:


> kim has one of the worst bodies i have ever seen. And kanye is truly useless. He can't even man up and carry that baby car seat for kourtney? What a loser.



ita


----------



## usmcwifey

Avril said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth. It's not normal for a mother to be more comfortable  holding someone else's child ... very odd.




She's probably more comfortable with them because she knows once they get fussy she can just return them to their parents but North...no refunds or exchanges there...I really don't think she grasped the concept of motherhood before she got pregnant...well she still doesn't tbh


----------



## dangerouscurves

yajaira said:


> That older girl has such beautiful hair!!




I agree!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Vogue.. Why?!


----------



## stylemepretty

What the fck is this mess? It looks like Kim's head has been decapitated and Kanye's about to devour it :weird:


----------



## Tivo

What a farce! Kanye can do all this Harlequin romance posing but can't help his woman with carrying heavy items to and from the car? 

Get outta here Kanye.


----------



## Oryx816

Is it April 1st already?


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Oryx816 said:


> Is it April 1st already?




No, but it sure feels like it[emoji15]


----------



## Prettyn

CobaltBlu said:


> Let's get this party started


She's gorgeous , she doesn't need makup correction on her nose. Look at her face it's flawless , she needs no makeup.


----------



## bag-princess

CobaltBlu said:


> No, but it's one of the best



  ITA    how did she NOT know this????



Hermes4evah said:


> She looks as bad as Lindsey Lohan.




for real!!!!





Prettyn said:


> She's gorgeous , she doesn't need makup correction on her nose. Look at her face it's flawless , she needs no makeup.


----------



## Lounorada

That picture is from when they were in Vogue last year...


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I like that in the Vogue pic she has her eyes open, looking at him and he has his eyes closed, looking at himself in the only way he can in that moment.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


>


Trolling


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Trolling


----------



## B. Jara

I wonder if Kanye has ever had this checked out. Nail clubbing can be hereditary, yet also a sign of heart or lung disease. 

**warning scary couple pic ahead**

"Clubbing of the fingers, in which the fingertips spread out and become rounder than normal, is often linked to heart or lung conditions."


http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/adult-health/multimedia/clubbing-of-fingers/img-20005724


----------



## Encore Hermes

ET phoned home, he wants his neck back


----------



## sdkitty

yajaira said:


> That older girl has such beautiful hair!!


I noticed that too
cute little girl


----------



## Jayne1

B. Jara said:


> I wonder if Kanye has ever had this checked out. Nail clubbing can be hereditary, yet also a sign of heart or lung disease.
> 
> **warning scary couple pic ahead**
> 
> "Clubbing of the fingers, in which the fingertips spread out and become rounder than normal, is often linked to heart or lung conditions."
> 
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/adult-health/multimedia/clubbing-of-fingers/img-20005724
> 
> View attachment 2936369
> View attachment 2936371


Interesting!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> ET phoned home, he wants his neck back


Funny they really stretched it, didn't they.  Her neck is longer than Iman's, one of the greatest models ever.


----------



## berrydiva

B. Jara said:


> I wonder if Kanye has ever had this checked out. Nail clubbing can be hereditary, yet also a sign of heart or lung disease.
> 
> **warning scary couple pic ahead**
> 
> "Clubbing of the fingers, in which the fingertips spread out and become rounder than normal, is often linked to heart or lung conditions."
> 
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/adult-health/multimedia/clubbing-of-fingers/img-20005724
> 
> View attachment 2936369
> View attachment 2936371




Diabetes too I believe.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> What a farce! Kanye can do all this Harlequin romance posing but can't help his woman with carrying heavy items to and from the car?
> 
> 
> 
> Get outta here Kanye.




Harlequin romance posing....lol.


----------



## fightthesunrise

usmcwifey said:


> she's probably more comfortable with them because she knows once they get fussy she can just return them to their parents but north...no refunds or exchanges there...i really don't think she grasped the concept of motherhood before she got pregnant...well she still doesn't tbh




+1


----------



## Sassys

First he called his sister a whore on tv, now this 



Rob Kardashian clearly hates his sister Kim, comparing her to Amy Dunne, the sociopath from "Gone Girl" who killed her ex-boyfriend.

Rob just posted this pic on his Instagram, and it's really shocking.  He's been MIA for months, but he's now re-surfacing in a big way.

Rob also just un-followed his entire family from Instagram.

You'll recall Rob bailed on Kim's wedding in Italy just before the photo shoot, and it seemed at the time there was bad blood, but that blood is clearly boiling now.  

It's possible he's joking, but it's highly unlikely ... this is super aggressive.

Tmz


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> .




[emoji54][emoji47][emoji47][emoji47]


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> .


----------



## jclaybo

zamn, Rob tell 'em how you really feel


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> First he called his sister a whore on tv, now this




Well then.


----------



## gillianna

Maybe Rob will be the one to write a book on his family unless he had to sign a non disclosure form.


----------



## michie

Is that new??? OMG. I wonder what's going on with him.


----------



## charmesh

gillianna said:


> Maybe Rob will be the one to write a book on his family unless he had to sign a non disclosure form.



He's probably the one male in the family who hasn't signed a non disclosure. I bet he could make PMK regret that move. But she will probably come out in the next day or two saying his Instagram was hacked.


----------



## Queenpixie

*Here is my take:

its ALL a PR stunt for the show storyline... ratings sucks.. etc. (funny how khloe talked on how unstable rob is on yesterdays headline... 

they will milk this for two days not saying anything.. then the " he was hacked" statement will be released.. or kim will tweet it. all to stay relevant *


----------



## Tivo

Interesting he posted the pic of Amy with blood all over her and her hands. What has this family done for their fame?


----------



## lizmil

Well do you count the dad's legal representation?


----------



## Tivo

lizmil said:


> Well do you count the dad's legal representation?


Probably. But I'm more interested in what Kim has done that drained the last bit of her soul from her dead eyes.


----------



## lizmil

The whole family is debauched and soulless, if you ask me.  Oscar Wilde picture of Dorian Gray level.


----------



## Queenpixie

sold her soul to illuminati to befriends with beyonce? maybe thats why they are cool now? LMAO


----------



## Tivo

Oh I agree. But Kim's eyes are scary. She can doll herself up all she wants, but she has the kind of eyes you see in criminals.


----------



## Oryx816

Queenpixie said:


> *Here is my take:
> 
> 
> 
> its ALL a PR stunt for the show storyline... ratings sucks.. etc. (funny how khloe talked on how unstable rob is on yesterdays headline...
> 
> 
> 
> they will milk this for two days not saying anything.. then the " he was hacked" statement will be released.. or kim will tweet it. all to stay relevant *




I thought the same.  Everything with them is contrived and scripted.  They plot everything.  I feel like no one does anything as individuals, it all has to be PMK approved.  Ugh....


----------



## jclaybo

PR Stunt for sure


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't think its a PR stunt. Rob is the last person to do things just to appease his family. He seems to actually hate Kim, this has been going on for years. They don't seem to get along at all.


----------



## Oryx816

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't think its a PR stunt. Rob is the last person to do things just to appease his family. He seems to actually hate Kim, this has been going on for years. They don't seem to get along at all.




I hope you are right.  I would love for him to deliver their comeuppance.  Muaaahhahaha


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Rob...


----------



## Bentley1

I sure hope it's not a PR stunt, I'm ready to sip some more tea.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## StopHammertime

michie said:


> Is that new??? OMG. I wonder what's going on with him.




I also wonder what has been going on with him. I saw an article about his bday on yahoo news and in the photo, he looked thin again. I was wondering if that means he has lost the weight, or if they were just reusing an old photo LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


>








FreeSpirit71 said:


> Rob...











Bentley1 said:


> I sure hope it's not a PR stunt, I'm ready to sip some more tea.






i have my cup and saucer ready to join them!!!

i honestly think he does not like kim at all!!!   she has not been kind to him with her comments.


----------



## berrydiva

What's his thing with Kim? Have they always had a feud?


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> What's his thing with Kim? Have they always had a feud?



Hey called her a whore while on vacation when she was with Kris. When Khloe got married at the wedding he walks up to her an said, "jealous".  he called her out on a few other things


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> i have my cup and saucer ready to join them!!!
> 
> i honestly think he does not like kim at all!!!   she has not been kind to him with her comments.




Oh he's made it abundantly clear he hates Kim, both on the show and off. I have no doubt there, I just hope that he's speaking up more about it on his own, not scripted for a "bigger purpose" that Satan's bride concocted In the dingy crevices of her demonic brain.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Oh he's made it abundantly clear he hates Kim, both on the show and off. I have no doubt there, I just hope that he's speaking up more about it on his own, not scripted for a "bigger purpose" *that Satan's bride concocted In the dingy crevices of her demonic brain.*






   D.O.N.E.


----------



## shiny_things

Lounorada said:


>



I am here for this tea. Spill it, Rob! Everyone would love him for it.


----------



## Swanky

For a one year old, North West sure has a busy life.
On Friday the daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West was seen playing golf with Larsa Pippen's daughter Sophia.
On Sunday the E! standout was then photographed with her rapper daddy at an LA beach. The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star captioned that image, 'Beach day!'






 
Life's a beach for this baby: Kim Kardashian's daughter North was seen with her father Kanye at an LA beach on Sunday

On the beach North has her hair styled nicely.
The granddaughter of Kris Jenner is wearing a white tank top, denim shorts and white trainers. Dad is in all black. There is no sign of Kim who is most likely taking the photo.
The beach is most likely in Malibu which is over the mountains from their Hidden Hills home. 
In Pippen's picture, North has on a smart light grey outfit with white trainers. Larsa captioned the image, 'Sophia says you have to be patient and North says I feel like you're cheating lol.'







 
See the resemblance: Kim  had some Friday throwback fun by posting a dual image of North, right, and of herself when she was that age on Instagram

'My princess and I at the same age! North is seriously the sweetest, funniest girl I know!' Kim captioned the image.
She also posted a professional photo of husband Kanye cradling North while taking her to ballet class.
'My cuties! #twinning #geminis,' she wrote alongside the snap.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3006883/Kim-Kardashian-s-daughter-North-checks-LA-s-waves-dad-Kanye-Larsa-Pippen-shares-images-tot-golfing.html#ixzz3VA5Lotnj


----------



## madeinnyc

Sassys said:


> First he called his sister a whore on tv, now this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Kardashian clearly hates his sister Kim, comparing her to Amy Dunne, the sociopath from "Gone Girl" who killed her ex-boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob just posted this pic on his Instagram, and it's really shocking.  He's been MIA for months, but he's now re-surfacing in a big way.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob also just un-followed his entire family from Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll recall Rob bailed on Kim's wedding in Italy just before the photo shoot, and it seemed at the time there was bad blood, but that blood is clearly boiling now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible he's joking, but it's highly unlikely ... this is super aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Tmz




Rob has no chill [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Swanky

I don't like seeing family doing that to each other publicly. . .  he seems pretty jacked.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Me either. But Kim has been pretty nasty to him publicly as well.


----------



## Encore Hermes

re: rob's tweet. He timed it well, the show is on tonight.  I think if he was really pissed he would tweet after 9.


----------



## labelwhore04

Well who knows maybe he was kidding. This family does have a strange way of showing their love..


----------



## caitlin1214

Tivo said:


> Interesting he posted the pic of Amy with blood all over her and her hands. What has this family done for their fame?



He should throw in the pound of flesh from Se7en.


----------



## redney

Why is that poor child wearing shoes on the beach?


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Why is that poor child wearing shoes on the beach?


Situational clothing seems to be an extreme challenge for Kim. Warm weather clothes in zero degrees, cold weather clothes in the heat, leather pants on baby when at the zoo, shoes on the beach....strange bunch.


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> *Here is my take:
> 
> its ALL a PR stunt for the show storyline... ratings sucks.. etc. (funny how khloe talked on how unstable rob is on yesterdays headline...
> 
> they will milk this for two days not saying anything.. then the " he was hacked" statement will be released.. or kim will tweet it. all to stay relevant *



Darn.  You're probably right.


----------



## ChanelMommy

B. Jara said:


> I wonder if Kanye has ever had this checked out. Nail clubbing can be hereditary, yet also a sign of heart or lung disease.
> 
> **warning scary couple pic ahead**
> 
> "Clubbing of the fingers, in which the fingertips spread out and become rounder than normal, is often linked to heart or lung conditions."
> 
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/adult-health/multimedia/clubbing-of-fingers/img-20005724
> 
> View attachment 2936369
> View attachment 2936371



As a girl with chronic lung disease agree with you


----------



## charmesh

redney said:


> Why is that poor child wearing shoes on the beach?



Broken glass & needles. A couple of days ago everyone was worried about bringing home germs on the clothes they wear in public but can't see the logic of shoes on a public beach.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> Broken glass & needles. A couple of days ago everyone was worried about bringing home germs on the clothes they wear in public but can't see the logic of shoes on a public beach.


Flip flops or sandals won't serve the same purpose? Usually the sand is a bit hot for kids but there are children's beach sandals. Haven't been to a beach in cali in awhile, are needles and glass a big problem on their beaches now?


Plus, I don't know what others do but I wash my feet off before I put them back in my shoes when going to the beach even if wearing flip flops and I don't wear shoes in my house.


----------



## krissa

Queenpixie said:


> *Here is my take:
> 
> its ALL a PR stunt for the show storyline... ratings sucks.. etc. (funny how khloe talked on how unstable rob is on yesterdays headline...
> 
> they will milk this for two days not saying anything.. then the " he was hacked" statement will be released.. or kim will tweet it. all to stay relevant *



Exactly. He prob tweets all this cryptic nonsense to keep his allowance. He's clearly not getting those appearance fees anymore.


----------



## Jikena

So sad how Rob is not included in Kim's game. Watching KUWTK right now. They're talking about including Kim's sisters and she says "I want my whole family to be in my game". Everyone but Rob. It's not that big of a deal but you know he's always left on the side.


----------



## Jikena

Kim's comment in KUWTK "I bought her a f*cking career" was directed to Kourtney because she refused to be in Kim's game. Kourtney is sooo annoying. Kim asked her if she would agree to be in her game. Khloe said yes right away. But Kourtney asked "will I get paid ?" and when Kim said no, she refused. Then Kim came to her and said "why do you refuse to be in my game ? it's just a favour I'm asking you" and Kourt said "You didn't ask it as a favouuur (with her annoying voice huh), it's not about being paid or not, it's just that you didn't ask it as a favouur". Kourtney keeps saying that. Kris and Kim called her and asked "what do you want to accept to be in the game ?" and she said "you didn't ask it as a favouuur". B*tch is mad she's not getting paid for it. xD I can't stand Kourtney.


----------



## Queenpixie

Jikena said:


> Kim's comment in KUWTK "I bought her a f*cking career" was directed to Kourtney because she refused to be in Kim's game. Kourtney is sooo annoying. Kim asked her if she would agree to be in her game. Khloe said yes right away. But Kourtney asked "will I get paid ?" and when Kim said no, she refused. Then Kim came to her and said "why do you refuse to be in my game ? it's just a favour I'm asking you" and Kourt said "You didn't ask it as a favouuur (with her annoying voice huh), it's not about being paid or not, it's just that you didn't ask it as a favouur". Kourtney keeps saying that. Kris and Kim called her and asked "what do you want to accept to be in the game ?" and she said "you didn't ask it as a favouuur". B*tch is mad she's not getting paid for it. xD I can't stand Kourtney.



dude its all fake ...kourtney was probably cool with it.... but was asked to act diva-ish for the show


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> Flip flops or sandals won't serve the same purpose? Usually the sand is a bit hot for kids but there are children's beach sandals. Haven't been to a beach in cali in awhile, are needles and glass a big problem on their beaches now?
> 
> 
> Plus, I don't know what others do but I wash my feet off before I put them back in my shoes when going to the beach even if wearing flip flops and I don't wear shoes in my house.




I could see them putting the child in flip flops but after seeing a picture of a gnarly foot burn on hot sand, I am never going barefoot on the beach again.

The only time my shoes come off is when I'm walking in the water.


----------



## michie

Queenpixie said:


> dude its all fake ...kourtney was probably cool with it.... but was asked to act diva-ish for the show



This!


----------



## Sassys

memories...


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> memories...


----------



## PoohBear

I was watching a rerun of KUWTK the other day. Kim said to Rob, "My psychic said that you are not bipolar." I'm wondering if he's been diagnosed with it and they're just keeping it quiet? I know he suffers from depression that has been talked about on the show.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> memories...




bahahhaha such a good scene


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ Epic!


Rob continually shades kim.  Who remembers Khloe's wedding.  When he looked at Kim and said "Jealous?"  LOL


----------



## labelwhore04

^lololol. Rob is the man, he only speaks the truth


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> memories...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ Epic!
> 
> 
> Rob continually shades kim.  Who remembers Khloe's wedding.  When he looked at Kim and said "Jealous?"  LOL



 Yep.

Kris must have told Rob to remove the instagram post and he told her Nope. It's still up, but they are doing damage control on People.com


----------



## Sassys

Love Rob!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

,I'm waiting for Rob's Tell All in about a decade or so. Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rob does drag the hell out of Kim and most of the time it's funny but it doesn't change the fact that dude is lazy and useless. He's never had much room to talk.


----------



## poopsie

That is why he needs to write a book-------it will give him something to do


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> That is why he needs to write a book-------it will give him something to do



Publisher will hire a ghost writer for him; so it won't really give him something to do.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Love Rob!!





Kim playing her cellphone while having dinner?!?! Ugh I can't stand people who do that!


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> Kim playing her cellphone while having dinner?!?! Ugh I can't stand people who do that!



I always want to scream at people; You are not that damn important!! Put your phone away!

I once left someone in a restaurant because of that. She wouldn't put it away, after I asked her several times. So I got up, went to the waitress, asked her to give me a check for what I ordered, paid for my portion and tipped her. Walked back to the table, got my purse and left. Did not say anything as I got my purse.


----------



## NYCBelle

dangerouscurves said:


> Kim playing her cellphone while having dinner?!?! Ugh I can't stand people who do that!



:shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Rob and Brody need to join forces!  PMK would probably get their collaboration shut down so quick


----------



## ChanelMommy

meluvs2shop said:


> ,I'm waiting for Rob's Tell All in about a decade or so. Lol



Me too


----------



## caitlin1214

People have been complaining in their online reviews of a New York restaurant of its slow service, so the restaurant studied security camera tapes from 2004 to 2014 to figure out why: it's their cell phones. 

They found that instead of people sitting down, looking at the menu and figuring out what they want, customers have been sitting down, playing with their phone and then deciding what they want. Once it's brought to the table, they've been fiddling with their phones before they ate.

So what was once supposed to be an hour and five minute experience turned into an hour and fifty-five minute experience. 


http://kitchenette.jezebel.com/ny-restaurant-figures-out-surprising-reason-for-custome-1604058077


I swear, the people that suggest doing the Cell Phone Stacking Game know what they're talking about. When people go out to eat, all the phones are stacked in the middle of the table. The first person to touch their phone during the meal pays the check for everybody. 

[/end rant]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> I always want to scream at people; You are not that damn important!! Put your phone away!
> 
> 
> 
> I once left someone in a restaurant because of that. She wouldn't put it away, after I asked her several times. So I got up, went to the waitress, asked her to give me a check for what I ordered, paid for my portion and tipped her. Walked back to the table, got my purse and left. Did not say anything as I got my purse.




She deserved it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> People have been complaining in their online reviews of a New York restaurant of its slow service, so the restaurant studied security camera tapes from 2004 to 2014 to figure out why: it's their cell phones.
> 
> 
> 
> They found that instead of people sitting down, looking at the menu and figuring out what they want, customers have been sitting down, playing with their phone and then deciding what they want. Once it's brought to the table, they've been fiddling with their phones before they ate.
> 
> 
> 
> So what was once supposed to be an hour and five minute experience turned into an hour and fifty-five minute experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kitchenette.jezebel.com/ny-restaurant-figures-out-surprising-reason-for-custome-1604058077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, the people that suggest doing the Cell Phone Stacking Game know what they're talking about. When people go out to eat, all the phones are stacked in the middle of the table. The first person to touch their phone during the meal pays the check for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> [/end rant]




Thankfully people who are close to me don't do this. But I'll remember this game next time I'm around cellphone junkies. Thank you for the post, Doll!


----------



## Sassys

Baby is trying to escape and Kanye looks like he is about the kill the baby or her mother


----------



## BPC

caitlin1214 said:


> People have been complaining in their online reviews of a New York restaurant of its slow service, so the restaurant studied security camera tapes from 2004 to 2014 to figure out why: it's their cell phones.
> 
> They found that instead of people sitting down, looking at the menu and figuring out what they want, customers have been sitting down, playing with their phone and then deciding what they want. Once it's brought to the table, they've been fiddling with their phones before they ate.
> 
> So what was once supposed to be an hour and five minute experience turned into an hour and fifty-five minute experience.
> 
> 
> http://kitchenette.jezebel.com/ny-restaurant-figures-out-surprising-reason-for-custome-1604058077
> 
> I swear, the people that suggest doing the Cell Phone Stacking Game know what they're talking about. When people go out to eat, all the phones are stacked in the middle of the table. The first person to touch their phone during the meal pays the check for everybody.
> 
> [/end rant]



This cracks me up because I used to order from the one downtown all the time. 

I can honestly say they're full of it. Not saying it's not a problem, but with this place the real issues are, the people that lose orders (even via seamless), and just the fact that they can't keep up with demand.

Place is slow even when it's dead.


----------



## BPC

Sassys said:


> Baby is trying to escape and Kanye looks like he is about the kill the baby or her mother



Kanyes man boobs need some lift.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute!


----------



## caitlin1214

BPC said:


> This cracks me up because I used to order from the one downtown all the time.
> 
> I can honestly say they're full of it. Not saying it's not a problem, but with this place the real issues are, the people that lose orders (even via seamless), and just the fact that they can't keep up with demand.
> 
> Place is slow even when it's dead.




I didn't know that.

If nothing else, hopefully this study tells people: "You want faster service at a restaurant? Stop playing with your phone at the daggone restaurant!"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

caitlin1214 said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> If nothing else, hopefully this study tells people: "You want faster service at a restaurant? Stop playing with your phone at the daggone restaurant!"



If the service staff is slow then service is going to be slow. Blaming it on customers/cellphones is BS, IMO.


----------



## NYCBelle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Cute!



awww!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Baby is trying to escape and Kanye looks like he is about the kill the baby or her mother



Kim's alien face


----------



## Jikena

Kourtney actually ditched Kim at a restaurant in one of KUWTK episode because Kim was on her phone non stop and not listening to what Kourt was saying. Kim didn't notice her leaving.


----------



## charmesh

BPC said:


> Kanyes man boobs need some lift.



That's all I saw besides the people in the foreground


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I always want to scream at people; You are not that damn important!! Put your phone away!
> 
> I once left someone in a restaurant because of that. She wouldn't put it away, after I asked her several times. So I got up, went to the waitress, asked her to give me a check for what I ordered, paid for my portion and tipped her. Walked back to the table, got my purse and left. Did not say anything as I got my purse.



Lol


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Baby is trying to escape and Kanye looks like he is about the kill the baby or her mother



Oy...Kanye's sideboob.


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


>



Lol. He could use a lift.


----------



## shiny_things

Finally North's wearing something that's not black!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If the service staff is slow then service is going to be slow. Blaming it on customers/cellphones is BS, IMO.




Right. There's no way using a phone at dinner before ordering adds 50 mins. There are way too many other factors involved.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> Kourtney actually ditched Kim at a restaurant in one of KUWTK episode because Kim was on her phone non stop and not listening to what Kourt was saying. Kim didn't notice her leaving.




LMAO. That's how stupid Kim is. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Love Rob!!




Kim was right though...ur 24...your sister should not be giving you an allowance


----------



## lizmil

Sassys said:


> I always want to scream at people; You are not that damn important!! Put your phone away!
> 
> I once left someone in a restaurant because of that. She wouldn't put it away, after I asked her several times. So I got up, went to the waitress, asked her to give me a check for what I ordered, paid for my portion and tipped her. Walked back to the table, got my purse and left. Did not say anything as I got my purse.



Nice! Go you! Hope you got to eat!


----------



## michie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Cute!



Paying him dust, as usual...


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> Kim was right though...ur 24...your sister should not be giving you an allowance


Coming from someone who FedEx'ed her child across the country so she could go party, her pearls of wisdom mean nothing.


----------



## lizmil

KK and pearls of wisdom? Ha! That's an oxymoron if ever I heard one.


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> Coming from someone who FedEx'ed her child across the country so she could go party, her pearls of wisdom mean nothing.



hey even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Peachysweet2013

She is legit starting to look like Michael Jackson.


----------



## Stansy

Did she run out of mothballs?


----------



## michie

Peachysweet2013 said:


> She is legit starting to look like Michael Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938028



Yep. I see it.


----------



## baglover1973

Tivo said:


> Coming from someone who FedEx'ed her child across the country so she could go party, her pearls of wisdom mean nothing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kimbo looks like a cross between Michael Jackson and Pete Burns.


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> Yep. I see it.





giphy.com/gifs/help-frog-puppet-gw3MYmhxEv8T52ow


----------



## caitlin1214

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo looks like a cross between Michael Jackson and Pete Burns.



I see that.


----------



## *spoiled*

Sassys said:


> I always want to scream at people; You are not that damn important!! Put your phone away!
> 
> I once left someone in a restaurant because of that. She wouldn't put it away, after I asked her several times. So I got up, went to the waitress, asked her to give me a check for what I ordered, paid for my portion and tipped her. Walked back to the table, got my purse and left. Did not say anything as I got my purse.



I hope it wasn't a friend lol


----------



## Sassys

*spoiled* said:


> I hope it wasn't a friend lol



Not anymore. I immediately ended the friendship. Haven't spoken to her in years.


----------



## Cocolo

Peachysweet2013 said:


> She is legit starting to look like Michael Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938028





michie said:


> Yep. I see it.



Well All I did was resize, mirror kim so she's tilted the same way, lowered Kim's opacity to 55%  lined up the right eyes and Boom.    Proof is in the pudding.  May I present.....the pudding.


----------



## michie

^lmao!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Cocolo said:


> Well All I did was resize, mirror kim so she's tilted the same way, lowered Kim's opacity to 55%  lined up the right eyes and Boom.    Proof is in the pudding.  May I present.....the pudding.


----------



## Lounorada

Cocolo said:


> Well All I did was resize, mirror kim so she's tilted the same way, lowered Kim's opacity to 55%  lined up the right eyes and Boom.    Proof is in the pudding.  May I present.....the pudding.


----------



## Jayne1

Good work!


----------



## Blue Irina

Oh this couple! 

But I'm rooting for little North. She has more personality than all the women in that family.


----------



## baglover1973

kinda wondering WHO is admiring this woman....or her "husband".....Kanye used to be talented and make good music, he is amazingly narcissistic as is Kim...how is that attractive?


----------



## CeeJay

caitlin1214 said:


> People have been complaining in their online reviews of a New York restaurant of its slow service, so the restaurant studied security camera tapes from 2004 to 2014 to figure out why: it's their cell phones.
> 
> They found that instead of people sitting down, looking at the menu and figuring out what they want, customers have been sitting down, playing with their phone and then deciding what they want. Once it's brought to the table, they've been fiddling with their phones before they ate.
> 
> So what was once supposed to be an hour and five minute experience turned into an hour and fifty-five minute experience.
> 
> 
> http://kitchenette.jezebel.com/ny-restaurant-figures-out-surprising-reason-for-custome-1604058077
> 
> 
> *I swear, the people that suggest doing the Cell Phone Stacking Game know what they're talking about. When people go out to eat, all the phones are stacked in the middle of the table. The first person to touch their phone during the meal pays the check for everybody*.
> 
> [/end rant]



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS .. and plan to employ it the next time we go out with another couple who take turns being monopolized by their cellphones (him, then her, then him, then her).  Now, just to pick the restaurant ...


----------



## Peachysweet2013

cocolo said:


> well all i did was resize, mirror kim so she's tilted the same way, lowered kim's opacity to 55%  lined up the right eyes and boom.    Proof is in the pudding.  May i present.....the pudding.




yeezus!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

CeeJay said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS .. and plan to employ it the next time we go out with another couple who take turns being monopolized by their cellphones (him, then her, then him, then her).  Now, just to pick the restaurant ...


Cafe Expensive!


----------



## charmesh

I just watched the movie Top Five, it's about a black movie star who is marrying a reality star on tv & isn't happy about it. Guess who the executive producers are? JayZ and Kanye West. Everytime the reality tv character comes on it reminded me of Kim, especially her "I have no talent" speech when the Chris Rock character gets in trouble.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> I just watched the movie Top Five, it's about a black movie star who is marrying a reality star on tv & isn't happy about it. Guess who the executive producers are? JayZ and Kanye West. Everytime the reality tv character comes on it reminded me of Kim, especially her "I have no talent" speech when the Chris Rock character gets in trouble.


Well someone here mentioned that Gabby Union modeled her character after Kim so your observation seems on point.


----------



## shaurin

Slightly OT here, but I was just reading an article about toddlers and the author described toddlers as "Kayne West at an awards show."  Totally nailed it.


----------



## charmesh

shaurin said:


> Slightly OT here, but I was just reading an article about toddlers and the author described toddlers as "Kayne West at an awards show."  Totally nailed it.



Toddlers at least have a primitive form of empathy. They may be selfish but you know the toddler @sshole stage will pass. Kanye is stuck in that phase.


----------



## tsjmom

baglover1973 said:


> kinda wondering WHO is admiring this woman....or her "husband"..he is amazingly narcissistic as is Kim...how is that attractive?




I dont get it either.


----------



## Ladybug09

Was on my morning news, supposedly Nickelodeon is offering endorsements  to North.


----------



## lizmil

Ladybug09 said:


> Was on my morning news, supposedly Nickelodeon is offering endorsements  to North.



Oh for heavens sake!


----------



## Sarni

The show is not doing so good so I bet we start seeing way more of North on it soon!! She's the only reason people even give a damn about them anymore!! She's the cash calf!


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on tumblr...


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr...


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Was on my morning news, supposedly Nickelodeon is offering endorsements  to North.


Noooo please, someone save this child!!!



Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr...


----------



## charmesh

Ladybug09 said:


> Was on my morning news, supposedly Nickelodeon is offering endorsements  to North.



Nickelodeon has close ties with Nick Cannon, he's one of the high level executives.  And he has ties with Amber Rose. I know that Teen Nick and Nickelodeon are separate divisions, but I wonder how that is going to go down with the family. And I don't think the decision to hire the daughter of a porn star is going to go down with the mothers of toddlers. Kimye is viewed negatively by most of the population


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr...




lol i wish i had made this lol


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr...


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Nickelodeon has close ties with Nick Cannon,* he's one of the high level executives.*  And he has ties with Amber Rose. I know that Teen Nick and Nickelodeon are separate divisions, but I wonder how that is going to go down with the family. And I don't think the decision to hire the daughter of a porn star is going to go down with the mothers of toddlers. Kimye is viewed negatively by most of the population






yes - he is the chairman of TeenNick and the development and creative consultant


----------



## NYCBelle

Kim Kardashian caused a stir as she debuted her polarizing platinum-blonde locks at Paris Fashion week earlier this month.
But it seems the 34-year-old has grown tired of the damage and maintenance stemming from the new 'do, as she stepped out on Thursday having returned to raven locks.
She was back to her signature look, as she carried smiling daughter North West on the way to ballet class, where they were later joined by Kourtney and her children Penelope and Mason.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...allerina-North-dance-class.html#ixzz3VW6C61bJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Jasmine K.

She took the wig off. [emoji42]


----------



## AshTx.1

Awww North is smiling


----------



## Sassys

Curious, you can wash your hair with a wig on???


----------



## charmesh

She looks like a reject from a Robert Palmer video. But at least North looks happy & cute. Too bad someone in her granny's office called the paps


----------



## berrydiva

North is a cutie.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I guess Kanye got tired of the blonde...

North is so pretty, she's precious.


----------



## NYCBelle

Kim looks miserable doing actual mommy duties


----------



## Bag*Snob

How could the blond be a wig when we could see black roots?


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> How could the blond be a wig when we could see black roots?



You can dye roots of wigs or bleach dark wigs blond to make it look more natural or buy wigs already having dark roots. Wigs are made much more natural looking nowadays to make it look like your actual hair.


----------



## pukasonqo

"polarizing platinum locks"?
do people get paid to write like this????
north is a cute little thing and kim looks better as a brunette


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> You can dye roots of wigs or bleach dark wigs blond to make it look more natural or buy wigs already having dark roots. Wigs are made much more natural looking nowadays to make it look like your actual hair.



But how was she able to wash it (picture that was posted), while it was on her head?


----------



## Sassys

Bag*Snob said:


> How could the blond be a wig when we could see black roots?



right, I am so confused about this sorcery.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> But how was she able to wash it (picture that was posted), while it was on her head?



Girl I got lost on the wrong side of youtube one day. They just take off the wig and wash it. Lol.

I don't know if Kim had on a wig or not But that's what I see done on the youtubes


----------



## NYCBelle

How her hair hasn't fallen off or broken I do not know.


----------



## VickyB

Her lips! Ack!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

charmesh said:


> She looks like a reject from a Robert Palmer video. But at least North looks happy & cute. Too bad someone in her granny's office called the paps



Lol


----------



## Bentley1

Why is side eyeing north when poor north is smiling ? I don't think smiling is allowed.


----------



## NYCBelle

Bentley1 said:


> Why is side eyeing north when poor north is smiling ? I don't think smiling is allowed.



North looks happiest when she goes to dance class because she gets to wear something other than black


----------



## maddie66

Bentley1 said:


> Why is side eyeing north when poor north is smiling ? I don't think smiling is allowed.




I think Kim is just jealous because she is no longer physically capable of smiling, even if she wanted to.....


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> right, I am so confused about this sorcery.



I cannot believe that was a wig.  Really?


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Girl I got lost on the wrong side of youtube one day. They just take off the wig and wash it. Lol.
> 
> I don't know if Kim had on a wig or not But that's what I see done on the youtubes



If it was a wig, how is this possible


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ahhhh North is just beyond precious


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> If it was a wig, how is this possible




If Kimmy was capable of faking a marriage, she surely is capable of faking hair-wig washing.


----------



## azania

Id wear wigs if I had some that look extremely natural. I mean, how great is it to just put your wig on and be ready to go with styled hair?!


----------



## Bentley1

NYCBelle said:


> North looks happiest when she goes to dance class because she gets to wear something other than black




Lol, I think you're right. She looks adorable in her ballet outfit and it's obvious she's looking forward to getting into the class and play/dance. 



maddie66 said:


> I think Kim is just jealous because she is no longer physically capable of smiling, even if she wanted to.....




[emoji1]she's botoxed away her ability to show any emotion besides bish face.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't understand her and this hair.


----------



## Bentley1

azania said:


> Id wear wigs if I had some that look extremely natural. I mean, how great is it to just put your wig on and be ready to go with styled hair?!




I don't know if you've ever watched Real Housewives of Atlanta, but Kim Zolciak had some really pretty wigs that looked natural and amazing on her, imo. 
I know nothing about wigs, but some of hers are beautiful.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> *She looks like a reject from a Robert Palmer video*. But at least North looks happy & cute. Too bad someone in her granny's office called the paps




:lolots:



Sassys said:


> right, I am so confused about this sorcery.




:lolots::lolots:   you have been on it more than usual girl!!!  you are killing me!


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim looks like she got the Jermaine Jackson shoe polish treatment on her hair. 
Terrible.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots:   you have been on it more than usual girl!!!  you are killing me!



Work stress. To take my mind off it it, I actually started commenting on the Kardashians, which I haven't done for a year. Their stupidness takes my mind off of my current work horror.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Girl I got lost on the wrong side of youtube one day. They just take off the wig and wash it. Lol.
> 
> I don't know if Kim had on a wig or not But that's what I see done on the youtubes


hahah, I love that black hole/vortex on youtube....the things you find....


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Work stress. To take my mind off it it, I actually started commenting on the Kardashians, which I haven't done for a year. Their stupidness takes my mind off of my current work horror.


It wasn't the same without you.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> If it was a wig, how is this possible



Oh that I don't know...maybe it wasn't a wig or maybe it was a half or 3/4  or u-part wig where the front of her hair was out but the back wasn't. The wigs get clipped in or the cap can be stitched down kind of like weaves. There are so many ways I see them do it on youtube, I'm amazed. But like I said before, I don't know if she had a wig or not but it's a possibility.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> hahah, I love that black hole/vortex on youtube....the things you find....


I've learned so much getting lost on youtube....it's crazy and crazy how much time you can spend on it once you get stuck in that vortex lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Were leaving the dance class pics posted? 








Zimbio

Really unfortunate that they call the paps when they have the kids.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Work stress. To take my mind off it it, I actually started commenting on the Kardashians, which I haven't done for a year. Their stupidness takes my mind off of my current work horror.




Sorry to hear about your stress at work, but it's nice to have you back in here. [emoji106]


----------



## berrydiva

For some reason I assumed Kim was wearing workout attire but realized that's her dropping the kids off to dance class outfit. Interesting choice.


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> hahah, I love that black hole/vortex on youtube....the things you find....




I too have fallen victim to the YouTube vortex. I've learned and seen a lot of great things, but I've also been traumatized I tell you! [emoji15]


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> I too have fallen victim to the YouTube vortex. I've learned and seen a lot of great things, but I've also been traumatized I tell you! [emoji15]


 I know the feeling.


----------



## Jikena

Bentley1 said:


> I don't know if you've ever watched Real Housewives of Atlanta, but Kim Zolciak had some really pretty wigs that looked natural and amazing on her, imo.
> I know nothing about wigs, but some of hers are beautiful.



Oh my, Kim's hair are just amazingly beautiful.  When I first watched her show I was amazed by her hair, I thought it was her real hair... Then I saw the wigs in the background lol.


----------



## fashion16

Y


californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't understand her and this hair.




There is a long standing practice of the famous changing something like hair to distract from cosmetic procedures if they want to keep them hush hush. The intent is to distract you so you know the celebrity looks different but people chalk it up to the other procedure, in this case the platinum hair


----------



## californiaCRUSH

fashion16 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> There is a long standing practice of the famous changing something like hair to distract from cosmetic procedures if they want to keep them hush hush. The intent is to distract you so you know the celebrity looks different but people chalk it up to the other procedure, in this case the platinum hair




I hadn't even considered that. Kim's plastic and ever changing so I'm used to it.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Were leaving the dance class pics posted?
> 
> View attachment 2941022
> View attachment 2941023
> View attachment 2941024
> View attachment 2941025
> View attachment 2941033
> 
> 
> Zimbio
> 
> Really unfortunate that they call the paps when they have the kids.



I wonder how long it will be until the other parents tire of it and Penelope & North are asked not to come back. There was already the drama of Kourtney insulting a little girl.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> I know the feeling.




Lol it's just inevitable that things will be seen.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Encore Hermes said:


> Were leaving the dance class pics posted?
> 
> View attachment 2941022
> View attachment 2941023
> View attachment 2941024
> View attachment 2941025
> View attachment 2941033
> 
> 
> Zimbio
> 
> Really unfortunate that they call the paps when they have the kids.



I know everyone is praising her for going back to dark hair but this color is so painfully boring. It isn't even like the striking dark lush hair she had years ago. It almost looks ashen and gray. 

With all the money she has she can experiment with so many other hair colors. Blonde and black are not the only two colors on the spectrum. She is playing it safe by having it black. The blond was terrible but as I said there are so many other colors.

She is so limited in what she does with her hair.


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> I wonder how long it will be until the other parents tire of it and Penelope & North are asked not to come back. There was already the drama of Kourtney insulting a little girl.



 Probably sick of it now and and yes, I remember kourtney posted the pic that singled out the little girl not being part of 'the crew' 
the dance studio is getting publicity so imo they won't ask them to leave. 
I would leave and find another place to take my child. 

Can't  blame north for hating this, being afraid


----------



## celeb_analyzer

NYCBelle said:


> How her hair hasn't fallen off or broken I do not know.



Bleach is not this big bad scary thing that it's made out to be. It is just a lightener. It isn't hydroflouric acid or anything like that. They aren't going to use industrial bleach on hair. If you use really high volume developers multiple times in a row then things can go wrong.

Besides everybody's hair is of a different makeup, and some hair types can withstand it much better than others.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Probably sick of it now and and yes, I remember kourtney posted the pic that singled out the little girl not being part of 'the crew'
> the dance studio is getting publicity so imo they won't ask them to leave.
> I would leave and find another place to take my child.
> 
> Can't  blame north for hating this, being afraid



I find it odd that Kim can't go anywhere with North without the paps, but Kate can take Prince George places like the park without a million cameras. Just proves that someone is calling the paparazzi


----------



## Bentley1

celeb_analyzer said:


> I know everyone is praising her for going back to dark hair but this color is so painfully boring. It isn't even like the striking dark lush hair she had years ago. It almost looks ashen and gray.
> 
> With all the money she has she can experiment with so many other hair colors. Blonde and black are not the only two colors on the spectrum. She is playing it safe by having it black. The blond was terrible but as I said there are so many other colors.
> 
> She is so limited in what she does with her hair.




What color would you like to see her hair? She tried the medium blonde highlights a few years back and it was almost as bad as the platinum on her.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye shouldn't be giving the Yeezy Boost to Kim to be wearing, she looks like a thot-hobbit in that get-up.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Bentley1 said:


> What color would you like to see her hair? She tried the medium blonde highlights a few years back and it was almost as bad as the platinum on her.



She could try plums, violets, mahoganies. She does have that skin tone that doesnt suit blonde or fire engine red but she can still have colors with reddish tones.  

There are so many gorgeous shades out there yet she sticks to the most flat and dull shad of black. Even a few years back her hair wasn't like this, it was more rich in tone.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Probably sick of it now and and yes, I remember kourtney posted the pic that singled out the little girl not being part of 'the crew'
> the dance studio is getting publicity so imo they won't ask them to leave.
> I would leave and find another place to take my child.
> 
> Can't  blame north for hating this, being afraid


 


Poor North, she looks all tense and uncomfortable while Mason looks completely at ease and relaxed. All those strange men with flashing cameras shouting your name has to be a scary and confusing thing for a small child to experience, she clearly doesn't like it yet her parents continue to put her in that situation. It's utterly selfish and goes to show that all she is to them is their most prized accessory.


----------



## jclaybo

ahhhhhh so good to be back in here, finally catching up on the celeb gossip I have missed over the days. I guess I better go back several pages because Kim is back to black(hair I mean)


----------



## jclaybo

Bag*Snob said:


> How could the blond be a wig when we could see black roots?


that was her hair, she was wearing a hair piece most of the time but she really did dye her hair, and like my mom would always say "dyed, fried and laid to the side"


----------



## pink1

I'm still trying to process that this was her outfit choice for her child's dance/ballet class.  I haven't even gotten to the hair yet..


----------



## starrysky

Encore Hermes said:


> Were leaving the dance class pics posted?
> 
> View attachment 2941022
> View attachment 2941023
> View attachment 2941024
> View attachment 2941025
> View attachment 2941033
> 
> 
> Zimbio
> 
> Really unfortunate that they call the paps when they have the kids.



lol, Nori and her "girl, bye" hands &#9995;


----------



## jclaybo




----------



## starrysky

jclaybo said:


>



Tracks showing and everything. Not to mention the tell-tale, bulky "weave ponytail".


----------



## jclaybo

starrysky said:


> Tracks showing and everything. Not to mention the tell-tale, bulky "weave ponytail".


that hair was horrible! From what I could tell she did dye her hair, but she is also balding and had tracks in for fillers and the hair piece for added fullness. Someone dropped a blind item on another forum that the reality stars hair was in such bad damage that she had to cut it off or risk going completely bald and that her husband made her cut it before that happened. That sounds like Kimye


----------



## zaara10

pink1 said:


> I'm still trying to process that this was her outfit choice for her child's dance/ballet class.  I haven't even gotten to the hair yet..



That's what i was thinking. Grow up. Moms don't dress like that to kiddie activities.


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


>




Goodness you can see the tracks. So it was a weave in the back and dyed in the front? Just looks tragic


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Sherman Oaks, CA. (March 26)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea that wasn't a wig. It was a weave, a bad one. I'd imagine her real hair is pretty fragile now with all the styling, coloring, and products. You can tell by that little struggle knot in the back when she's carrying North.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww hey North with your little cute self! She loves her ballet class! So cute!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> 
> 
> Sherman Oaks, CA. (March 26)




I loooove these Lululemon jackets! They are my favs!


----------



## Oryx816

Just going to drop off this little nugget.....



Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Quite the load
I have the image that if she stripped off the Lycra, it would fall to knee level. 
Her hair looks greasy. Prob. Leave in conditioner.


----------



## Oryx816

That back side is catastrophic.  Like a big sack of old jello.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her hair looks kind of fake to me... Travolta-ish.


----------



## veyda

ByeKitty said:


> Her hair looks kind of fake to me... Travolta-ish.



It does! Like it has been painted.


----------



## starrysky

jclaybo said:


> that hair was horrible! From what I could tell she did dye her hair, but she is also balding and had tracks in for fillers and the hair piece for added fullness. Someone dropped a blind item on another forum that the reality stars hair was in such bad damage that she had to cut it off or risk going completely bald and that her husband made her cut it before that happened. That sounds like Kimye



Yep, she definitely has a lot of filler hair in. It just sucks because the more she wears weave and doesn't allow her hair to recover...the more she has to wear weave.


----------



## ChanelMommy

jclaybo said:


>



Please tell me this is a wig. holy un-healthy hair. Fried.


----------



## starrysky

berrydiva said:


> Goodness you can see the tracks. So it was a weave in the back and dyed in the front? Just looks tragic



That's what I think it was too. Dyed the leave-out.

Her hair looks like a Lego clip on. Between this and Kylie's clip on lips, I just can't.


----------



## ChanelMommy

veyda said:


> It does! Like it has been painted.



Agree! That's why I asked if it was a wig.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Waitttt someone explain? She's brunette again? Was the blonde fake or real? Confused...


----------



## Mumotons

NYCBelle said:


> Kim looks miserable doing actual mommy duties




I reminded of the quote from Gone With The Wind, when Rhett Butler tells Scarlett O'Hara "a cat's a better mother than you are "


----------



## NovemberRain

LOL at Kimmode drinking Smart water, it's not working.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> If Kimmy was capable of faking a marriage, she surely is capable of faking hair-wig washing.



Haha!!


----------



## pittcat

Encore Hermes said:


> Quite the load
> 
> I have the image that if she stripped off the Lycra, it would fall to knee level.
> 
> Her hair looks greasy. Prob. Leave in conditioner.




Between this and the third picture of her picking  the kids up from dance, her a$$ is starting to look like a square...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

ChanelMommy said:


> Waitttt someone explain? She's brunette again? Was the blonde fake or real? Confused...



I'm going with real because if it was a wig, why did it look so terrible in that photo where she was watching north and kanye playing on the beach? 

It looked straw like and damaged. A wig would never look that way.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> I'm going with real because if it was a wig, why did it look so terrible in that photo where she was watching north and kanye playing on the beach?
> 
> It looked straw like and damaged. A wig would never look that way.




Wigs can get damaged the same way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

With the sad amount of hair in that ballet bun, I'm guessing real or not - whatever she did ruined her hair. 

To whoever said bleach these days doesn't damage..uh-uh. Taking it from that dark to peroxide blonde is perilous..even for a hairdresser.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Elle France April 2015


----------



## Jikena

Why does she have to same expression on all the pictures... ? 

She doesn't look good in those pictures. Her face is way too long and thin. She looks like a man... and a monkey... She used to be so pretty. x(


----------



## stylemepretty

She looks like a man in drag.


----------



## stylemepretty

Jikena said:


> Why does she have to same expression on all the pictures... ?
> 
> She doesn't look good in those pictures. Her face is way too long and thin. She looks like a man... and a monkey... She used to be so pretty. x(



I think she's actually incapable of moving her face anymore.


----------



## Oryx816

Jikena said:


> Why does she have to same expression on all the pictures... ?
> 
> She doesn't look good in those pictures. Her face is way too long and thin. She looks like a man... and a monkey... She used to be so pretty. x(




There is definitely a masculine simian vibe.  Her naso-labial area is frightful.  She is veering into Jocelyn Wildenstein territory.  Sad, she WAS a very pretty girl.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

FreeSpirit71 said:


> With the sad amount of hair in that ballet bun, I'm guessing real or not - whatever she did ruined her hair.
> 
> To whoever said bleach these days doesn't damage..uh-uh. Taking it from that dark to peroxide blonde is perilous..even for a hairdresser.



Depends on your hair type. Mine will go from dark to blonde within 30 mins with minimal damage. And of course how you take car of your hair afterward makes a huge difference.


----------



## poopsie

God------her lower lip! :weird:


----------



## YSoLovely

celeb_analyzer said:


> I'm going with real because if it was a wig, why did it look so terrible in that photo where she was watching north and kanye playing on the beach?
> 
> It looked straw like and damaged. *A wig would never look that way.*




There's ample evidence in the Beyoncé thread to suggest otherwise... :ninja:


----------



## Bentley1

So does she have a lazy eye
Or what? Her right eye, facing us, is a lot lower and lazier looking than her left eye. Its super obvious face on.

Facially, she looks like an ape. Can't believe she likes these photos of herself.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^I think it may be from over 'toxing.


----------



## Bentley1

I see. You would think she would try to hide that mess. Her mom has the same wonky eye.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Bentley1 said:


> So does she have a lazy eye
> Or what? Her right eye, facing us, is a lot lower and lazier looking than her left eye. Its super obvious face on.
> 
> Facially, she looks like an ape. Can't believe she likes these photos of herself.



I don't think she likes the way she looks. I think all this attention seeking people confuse for vanity is really just insecurity. She still isn't at peace and comfortable with how she looks so she still needs validation. It's quite sad to watch now.

And call me naive but it didnt hit me until i read it that they have a personal photographer that follows them. It makes sense because they seem to be the only celebs that have photos taken everyday. Other bigger celebrities manage to go on vacation without being spotted yet they cant do anything.

It's obvious she doesnt love kanye but he gets it in a way that her exes didnt. He loves the fame just as much as she does, and she has found someone who will support her vanity. He likes having a trophy wife and she likes being one. Though of course it goes without saying she isn't. She wants to be the hot, glamorous mom and will even sacrifice bonding time with her daughter for this image. Again, it is obvious she stopped being 'hot' in 2006. 

If she had tried to pull half these stunts with reggie as the dad, eg take north to fashion shows and drop her off with the help, not come to the beach because she didnt want to take her heels off, well let's just say she wouldnt dare do these things with him.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm convinced that she regrets getting those lip implants...


----------



## ChanelMommy

She never should have jacked her face up. She was pretty before she messed with her nose/lips.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jikena said:


> Why does she have to same expression on all the pictures... ?
> 
> She doesn't look good in those pictures. *Her face is way too long and thin. She looks like a man... and a monkey...* She used to be so pretty. x(



She used to have a wider heart shaped face, it was a soft and attractive shape. I just don't know how she made it look long and bony. I guess with all the cheek and lip fillers, its an optical illusion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> I'm convinced that she regrets getting those lip implants...


 
and butt injections


----------



## Jikena

How are lip implants even possible... *shivers*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jikena said:


> How are lip implants even possible... *shivers*


 
People don't really get them much anymore, it was an 80's/90's thing.


----------



## kittenslingerie

She dressed a lot better and was so pretty with subtle tweaking while with Reggie. Her weight was perfect for her too.


----------



## cojordan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> With the sad amount of hair in that ballet bun, I'm guessing real or not - whatever she did ruined her hair.
> 
> To whoever said bleach these days doesn't damage..uh-uh. Taking it from that dark to peroxide blonde is perilous..even for a hairdresser.



Looks pretty damaged............to go that blonde my hair person said yes there is going to be damage and when it's being done it burns on your scalp. I'm sure this was another one of Kanye's hairbrained ideas and she just follows his ideas like a sheep.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kittenslingerie said:


> She dressed a lot better and was so pretty with subtle tweaking while with Reggie. Her weight was perfect for her too.


 
her whole everything was better with Reggie....


----------



## RedSoleAddict

kittenslingerie said:


> She dressed a lot better and was so pretty with subtle tweaking while with Reggie. Her weight was perfect for her too.



Ugh, so pretty in the first picture! I wonder what she would've looked like with less work. I mean I'm sure her face would've changed slightly (with age), but not to what it is now. Her face is great for makeup, even as it is now, but much better before. 

As for her style - it was more appealing, attainable and wearable by regular women. I wouldn't mind her taking some risks with high fashion items (even if it's a miss) I just wish it was a mix of her old and new style. She can afford anything she wants, I don't understand why she doesn't have some fun with it, try all sorts of different styles, they're just clothes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedSoleAddict said:


> Ugh, so pretty in the first picture! I wonder what she would've looked like with less work. I mean I'm sure her face would've changed slightly (with age), but not to what it is now. Her face is great for makeup, even as it is now, but much better before.
> 
> As for her style - it was more appealing, attainable and wearable by regular women. I wouldn't mind her taking some risks with high fashion items (even if it's a miss) I just wish it was a mix of her old and new style. She can afford anything she wants, I don't understand why she doesn't have some fun with it, try all sorts of different styles, they're just clothes!




she's under Kanye's rule now.  She wears what he says.  Remember he threw out damn near EVERYTHING she owned.  She no longer has style, she's a walking joke


----------



## meluvs2shop

Encore Hermes said:


> Probably sick of it now and and yes, I remember kourtney posted the pic that singled out the little girl not being part of 'the crew'
> the dance studio is getting publicity so imo they won't ask them to leave.
> I would leave and find another place to take my child.
> 
> Can't  blame north for hating this, being afraid



Was Kim taking a dance class too with that get up?


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> How are lip implants even possible... *shivers*





DC-Cutie said:


> People don't really get them much anymore, it was an 80's/90's thing.



Well I'm not in the business but I do know they're still offered as a lower maintenance alternative to fillers - after all, you don't need to "touch up" several times a year. Remember Farrah Abraham's swollen lips that made her look like a Simpsons character? That was an allergic reaction to some numbing product that they injected, they were trying to insert implants. 

Lip implants are shaped as "tubes", and in harsh sunlight and with certain expressions I'm fairly confident that I see the outline in Kim's lips.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

DC-Cutie said:


> she's under Kanye's rule now.  She wears what he says.  Remember he threw out damn near EVERYTHING she owned.  She no longer has style, she's a walking joke



So I keep reading.. (I can't stand the storylines on their show so don't watch, although when there's nothing else on I watch for a bit just to look at their looks on tv as her face often looks better in motion). 

Can't he rule her wardrobe choices part-time or most of the time?! Throw some old outfits in there Kim! I can't believe how in the beginning of Kimye her outfits were deemed ugly and now they are looking pretty good compared to what she wears these days.


----------



## lulu212121

Didn't Lisa Rinna have lip implants at one time? I think she had them removed.


----------



## labelwhore04

stylemepretty said:


> She looks like a man in drag.



She honestly looks like half man/half ape. It's sad how you can go from one of the most gorgeous women in the world to how she looks now. She used to look so soft, fresh, young, feminine. Now she looks harsh, manly, old, etc. Just so sad.


----------



## Alexenjie

It's really a crime that Kim did not grow up believing she was pretty with her own normal looks because she was beautiful. I know teenagers go through angst about their looks but what would Kim have had to be insecure about? Did Kris, Bruce or her father, teach her to not believe that she was perfect already? It's sad because she is so obviously messed up about the way she thinks she looks and it appears she will spend her life trying to obtain something that she originally had but unnecessarily messed with.


----------



## meluvs2shop

if she stops messing with her face can she look "normal" again? or is the damage done?


----------



## littlerock

kittenslingerie said:


> She dressed a lot better and was so pretty with subtle tweaking while with Reggie. Her weight was perfect for her too.



She ruined her nose. It was so much better here. Now it's harsh looking..


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Elle France April 2015


I'm sicker of Olivier than I am of the Kardashians. At least it's their job to be famewhores


----------



## charmesh

DC-Cutie said:


> her whole everything was better with Reggie....


It was still good with Kris.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulu212121 said:


> Didn't Lisa Rinna have lip implants at one time? I think she had them removed.


 
she tried to have them removed, but apparently there was a lot of scar tissue surrounding the implant


----------



## Jikena

Alexenjie said:


> It's really a crime that Kim did not grow up believing she was pretty with her own normal looks because she was beautiful. I know teenagers go through angst about their looks but what would Kim have had to be insecure about? Did Kris, Bruce or her father, teach her to not believe that she was perfect already? It's sad because she is so obviously messed up about the way she thinks she looks and it appears she will spend her life trying to obtain something that she originally had but unnecessarily messed with.



Agreeeeeee 100%. 

I think Kris is the kind to criticize her own daughters ? Correct me if I'm wrong. I've read a while ago an article saying that Kris used to say to Khloe that her nose was ugly and that she needed to change it.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Well I'm not in the business but I do know they're still offered as a lower maintenance alternative to fillers - after all, you don't need to "touch up" several times a year. Remember Farrah Abraham's swollen lips that made her look like a Simpsons character? That was an allergic reaction to some numbing product that they injected, they were trying to insert implants.
> 
> Lip implants are shaped as "tubes", and in harsh sunlight and with certain expressions I'm fairly confident that I see the outline in Kim's lips.


Lip implants, in my opinion, look so different, too.  I think Patti, the Millionaire Matchmaker lady has them and so does a lady on that reality show called Beverly Hills Pawn.  Those two have the _exact same_ top lip!  I'm starting to wonder about Yolanda Foster too. Lip implants just look weird.


----------



## Queenpixie

Elle Mag. need to fire who photoshopped her photo.. best hint in the blue background pic.


+

I cant feel how kim feels that she dated sexbomb Reggie then ended up with.. Kanye...


----------



## Ladybug09

lulu212121 said:


> Didn't Lisa Rinna have lip implants at one time? I think she had them removed.





DC-Cutie said:


> she tried to have them removed, but apparently there was a lot of scar tissue surrounding the implant




Lisa also had Silicone injections...she can't just get that ish removed! Hers and Taylor's lips look disgusting to me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Lip implants, in my opinion, look so different, too.  I think Patti, the Millionaire Matchmaker lady has them and so does a lady on that reality show called Beverly Hills Pawn.  Those two have the _exact same_ top lip!  I'm starting to wonder about Yolanda Foster too. Lip implants just look weird.



YES! I just recently starting wondering about Yolanda. It's subtle yet noticeable like wait...what is going on here with that top lip? especially when i look at the corners of her lips.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ladybug09 said:


> Lisa also had Silicone injections...she can't just get that ish removed! Hers and Taylor's lips look disgusting to me.




oooh how could anyone forget Taylor's lips?!?! *shivers*


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> YES! I just recently starting wondering about Yolanda. It's subtle yet noticeable like wait...what is going on here with that top lip? especially when i look at the corners of her lips.


Yes, its the corners that have a bulge, or something.


----------



## StopHammertime

meluvs2shop said:


> oooh how could anyone forget Taylor's lips?!?! *shivers*




...Taylor who? I'm out of the loop!


----------



## Bentley1

Taylor had the absolute WORST lips I have ever seen! Just disgusting and hideous.


----------



## meluvs2shop

StopHammertime said:


> ...Taylor who? I'm out of the loop!



Taylor was one of the Housewives...i think it was BH...


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## charmesh

Queenpixie said:


> Elle Mag. need to fire who photoshopped her photo.. best hint in the blue background pic.
> 
> 
> +
> 
> I cant feel how kim feels that she dated sexbomb Reggie then ended up with.. Kanye...


You have to take what you can get when your mother sold your soul to the devil. I think no man who isn't crazy is ever going to want her unless she does a complete 180 with her personality.


----------



## pukasonqo

charmesh said:


> You have to take what you can get when your mother sold your soul to the devil. I think no man who isn't crazy is ever going to want her unless she does a complete 180 with her personality.




kris wanted her so there was hope for kimbo
i know he is not everyone's cup of tea but, between him, who seemed genuine, and yeezus ,who either needs a beard, is over compensating or might playing pimp, she was better off with the hump


----------



## Hermes4evah

kittenslingerie said:


> She dressed a lot better and was so pretty with subtle tweaking while with Reggie. Her weight was perfect for her too.




She looks so naturally pretty in the picture with the pink flowy dress that flatters her figure and - OMG - flat sandals!  Her own hair was fine. So sad that she's turned into a PS freak that wears the most comical hideous outfits.


----------



## redney

I still can't believe Elle or any fashion magazines give her spreads and covers. I mean, she's just a famewhore.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> tumblr




Lmao you had to go and bring back the velvety witch boots [emoji23]I can't.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Lmao you had to go and bring back the velvety witch boots [emoji23]I can't.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Lip implants, in my opinion, look so different, too.  I think Patti, the Millionaire Matchmaker lady has them and so does a lady on that reality show called Beverly Hills Pawn.  Those two have the _exact same_ top lip!  I'm starting to wonder about Yolanda Foster too. Lip implants just look weird.



Yeah, Courtney Love also had them, and then had them removed, and she had a lot of scarring inside her lips. I think they were not designed to be taken out.

I think Kim's lips look like they got a heftier treatment than simply fillers. It really looks like some straight tube is running through them.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm not understanding the whole lip enhancement thing with Kim. Didn't She have really full lips to begin with? What's with the lip fillers/implants. Her lips don't look fuller they just look deformed and protrude now.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not understanding the whole lip enhancement thing with Kim. Didn't She have really full lips to begin with? What's with the lip fillers/implants. Her lips don't look fuller they just look deformed and protrude now.



Yeah, I don't understand it either... Her original lips were pretty much just as full, and had a flattering shape. It's like she's changing things just for the sake of it, like she doesn't want to be stuck with the same face for too long.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not understanding the whole lip enhancement thing with Kim. Didn't She have really full lips to begin with? What's with the lip fillers/implants. Her lips don't look fuller they just look deformed and protrude now.



That's what i'm saying. Her lips were very full to begin with, bigger than average for sure. Her lips honestly just look smaller now and more deformed. I don't get it.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, I don't understand it either... Her original lips were pretty much just as full, and had a flattering shape. It's like she's changing things just for the sake of it, like she doesn't want to be stuck with the same face for too long.



Yeah, it's really disturbing. Especially when the results she's getting are extremely unflattering, yet she endlessly insists on messing with her appearance. 



labelwhore04 said:


> That's what i'm saying. Her lips were very full to begin with, bigger than average for sure. Her lips honestly just look smaller now and more deformed. I don't get it.




Her lips do look smaller and tight, whereas before they were full and lush. It's bizarre that she would think this travesty of a mouth is more attractive. She's made her mouth area look like an ape. She had beautiful lips/mouth area, I wonder if it would go back to how it was if she would just leave it the f alone.


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> Lisa also had Silicone injections...she can't just get that ish removed! Hers and Taylor's lips look disgusting to me.



Yup! Very few plastic surgeons will even do silicone injections nowadays, the risk is too high and it's virtually un-removable.


----------



## Deco

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not understanding the whole lip enhancement thing with Kim. Didn't She have really full lips to begin with? What's with the lip fillers/implants. Her lips don't look fuller they just look deformed and protrude now.


I think whatever wackjob cult they're a part of reveres and exults artificial human transformation, as an end itself.  Tivo has made some references to mk ultra and illuminati stuff. It doesn't matter how perfect and gorgeous you are to begin with.  You have to transform.  And make it obvious that you have.  It need not be subtle.  All the better if you look utterly manufactured. 

It's like being on Chopped.  It doesn't matter how good your dish tastes.  If you didn't transform the ingredients, you've failed.


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> I think whatever wackjob cult they're a part of reveres and exults artificial human transformation, as an end itself.  Tivo has made some references to mk ultra and illuminati stuff. It doesn't matter how perfect and gorgeous you are to begin with.  You have to transform.  And make it obvious that you have.  It need not be subtle.  All the better if you look utterly manufactured.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like being on Chopped.  It doesn't matter how good your dish tastes.  If you didn't transform the ingredients, you've failed.




This is fascinating to me. I had no idea about the transformation aspect of being a part of the illuminati. None. I certainly can't even pretend to understand the nutty meaning behind it. Is it to prove your commitment, or show "growth & change as a human," what crazy reasoning would there be?

If this is something they really do, jay z should be the first in line to transform himself. He's changed the least yet he needs to change the most lol. But this stuff is seriously fascinating to me, even if it's just a theory.


----------



## Deco

Bentley1 said:


> This is fascinating to me. I had no idea about the transformation aspect of being a part of the illuminati. None. I certainly can't even pretend to understand the nutty meaning behind it. Is it to prove your commitment, or show "growth & change as a human," what crazy reasoning would there be?
> 
> If this is something they really do, jay z should be the first in line to transform himself. He's changed the least yet he needs to change the most lol. But this stuff is seriously fascinating to me, even if it's just a theory.


I don't understand it much either, just pick up snippets, and not that it particularly makes sense to me.  But the symbol of mk ultra is the butterfly, a highly transformative creature.  There's some obsession about minimizing the human figure, either presenting it or the mind as disjointed or a mannequin to be manipulated.  And there is the obsession with the part human, part cyborg futuristic creature we should be evolving into.  It's all conspiracy theorist fodder, but the central binding theme seams to be playing God with the human form.  Creation is no longer god's exclusive dealio, man can do it too.  Or something like that. Sorry for the crappy explanation.  It's limited by my own understanding and by the fact that it's all from theorists.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Decophile said:


> I don't understand it much either, just pick up snippets, and not that it particularly makes sense to me.  But the symbol of mk ultra is the butterfly, a highly transformative creature.  There's some obsession about minimizing the human figure, either presenting it or the mind as disjointed or a mannequin to be manipulated.  And there is the obsession with the part human, part cyborg futuristic creature we should be evolving into.  It's all conspiracy theorist fodder, but the central binding theme seams to be playing God with the human form.  Creation is no longer god's exclusive dealio, man can do it too.  Or something like that. Sorry for the crappy explanation.  It's limited by my own understanding and by the fact that it's all from theorists.



Google Vigilant Citizen if you want to know more. I don't buy into it but that place has articles etc.


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> I don't understand it much either, just pick up snippets, and not that it particularly makes sense to me.  But the symbol of mk ultra is the butterfly, a highly transformative creature.  There's some obsession about minimizing the human figure, either presenting it or the mind as disjointed or a mannequin to be manipulated.  And there is the obsession with the part human, part cyborg futuristic creature we should be evolving into.  It's all conspiracy theorist fodder, but the central binding theme seams to be playing God with the human form.  Creation is no longer god's exclusive dealio, man can do it too.  Or something like that. Sorry for the crappy explanation.  It's limited by my own understanding and by the fact that it's all from theorists.




Thank you for the explanation, not crappy at all! It's highly  informative and a heck of a lot more than I ever knew! I had never even heard of Mk ultra, but I can see why one would clump Kim and her cult into this "group."  
I'm going to look into this MK ultra further, I have issues with being fascinating by conspiracy theories and such.


----------



## caitlin1214

charmesh said:


> She looks like a reject from a Robert Palmer video.


Might as well face it, she's addicted to the "dentist".



FreeSpirit71 said:


> With the sad amount of hair in that ballet bun, I'm guessing real or not - whatever she did ruined her hair.
> 
> To whoever said bleach these days doesn't damage..uh-uh. Taking it from that dark to peroxide blonde is perilous..even for a hairdresser.



My colorist won't lighten dark hair. 

I've said this before, and it bears repeating ... I'm in the process of changing my hair from black to brown and he's not using any bleach on it. He did highlights and an all-over toner and he's going to keep doing that until we get to the shade of brown I want. 



ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, Courtney Love also had them, and then had them removed, and she had a lot of scarring inside her lips. I think they were not designed to be taken out.
> 
> I think Kim's lips look like they got a heftier treatment than simply fillers. It really looks like some straight tube is running through them.



Haha! I first read that as the heifer treatment.
(Oops! )


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not understanding the whole lip enhancement thing with Kim. Didn't She have really full lips to begin with? What's with the lip fillers/implants. Her lips don't look fuller they just look deformed and protrude now.




She wants to a have a permanent duckface for her selfies.


----------



## Jikena

Guys, I've never noticed this in the picture where Kim is getting her blonde hair cleaned... There are black hair at the end of her head lol. I mean, I had never noticed it...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

caitlin1214 said:


> My colorist won't lighten dark hair.
> 
> I've said this before, and it bears repeating ... I'm in the process of changing my hair from black to brown and he's not using any bleach on it. He did highlights and an all-over toner and he's going to keep doing that until we get to the shade of brown I want.



Won't the highlights damage the hair anyway? If you want a solid all over light look that is vivid, then you have to strip the dark hair. 

I don't mean to sound catty but if your colorist refuses to lighten dark hair than he or she is obviously not comfortable enough to work with bleach and is using the 'keep the hair healthy' as a ruse to disguise this.

If it wasn't for bleach we wouldn't have most of the hollywood bombshells we have now. Forgetting that, there are so many incredible looks that can only be achieved with bleach. Either your colorist is really boring, or as I said before, just doesn't really know what he/she is doing when it comes to out there colors.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Jikena said:


> Guys, I've never noticed this in the picture where Kim is getting her blonde hair cleaned... There are black hair at the end of her head lol. I mean, I had never noticed it...



The black you are seeing the drain, it isn't her hair.


----------



## Jikena

celeb_analyzer said:


> The black you are seeing the drain, it isn't her hair.



Oh right.


----------



## skislope15

I love that she's been calling kim out daily, Kim's pathetic followers trash her IG because there too naive to see Jolena is right lol

This one is still my favorite lol I love that she called out Jonathan


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> I think whatever wackjob cult they're a part of reveres and exults artificial human transformation, as an end itself.  Tivo has made some references to mk ultra and illuminati stuff. It doesn't matter how perfect and gorgeous you are to begin with.  You have to transform.  And make it obvious that you have.  It need not be subtle.  All the better if you look utterly manufactured.
> 
> It's like being on Chopped.  It doesn't matter how good your dish tastes.  If you didn't transform the ingredients, you've failed.


I don't know about illuminati or whatever, but I noticed that in Hollywood, being a natural, very pretty girl isn't enough. They want to go beyond that and transform into something man-made. 

Even the actresses with lovely little noses, for example, make them smaller. Or perfect teeth made unrealistic with veneers. Stuff that is quite extreme when you see the person in real life.

It isn't necessarily an illuminati thing, is it?  More of a Hollywood thing.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jikena said:


> Guys, I've never noticed this in the picture where Kim is getting her blonde hair cleaned... There are black hair at the end of her head lol. I mean, I had never noticed it...




Thats the drain with some foamy bubbles around it blurring the line a bit.

Sorry, I see someone else had already pointed this out.


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know about illuminati or whatever, but I noticed that in Hollywood, being a natural, very pretty girl isn't enough. They want to go beyond that and transform into something man-made.
> 
> Even the actresses with lovely little noses, for example, make them smaller. Or perfect teeth made unrealistic with veneers. Stuff that is quite extreme when you see the person in real life.
> 
> It isn't necessarily an illuminati thing, is it?  More of a Hollywood thing.


Illuminati theorists would have you believe that Hollywood, indeed the entire entertainment and fashion industries, are run by the illuminati.  I have a crass curiosity about it, but it's more for entertainment than education/information.  The theorists can be nut jobs too and try too hard to contort evidence into their paradigms. But it sure is fun!


----------



## usmcwifey

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 2942800
> 
> 
> I love that she's been calling kim out daily, Kim's pathetic followers trash her IG because there too naive to see Jolena is right lol
> 
> This one is still my favorite lol I love that she called out Jonathan
> View attachment 2942812




This is hilarious to say the least....this woman has not one original thought in that empty mind of hers....so sad


----------



## pukasonqo

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 2942800
> 
> 
> I love that she's been calling kim out daily, Kim's pathetic followers trash her IG because there too naive to see Jolena is right lol
> 
> This one is still my favorite lol I love that she called out Jonathan
> View attachment 2942812




poor jonathan...did i just say that!? nah, he deserved it
might have to start following zoran, he certainly is handsome!


----------



## caitlin1214

celeb_analyzer said:


> Won't the highlights damage the hair anyway? If you want a solid all over light look that is vivid, then you have to strip the dark hair.
> 
> I don't mean to sound catty but if your colorist refuses to lighten dark hair than he or she is obviously not comfortable enough to work with bleach and is using the 'keep the hair healthy' as a ruse to disguise this.
> 
> If it wasn't for bleach we wouldn't have most of the hollywood bombshells we have now. Forgetting that, there are so many incredible looks that can only be achieved with bleach. Either your colorist is really boring, or as I said before, just doesn't really know what he/she is doing when it comes to out there colors.



They do use bleach. They just didn't want to use it on me.

To be fair I did attempt to use an at home color correction kit (and then brown hair dye) before I made the appointment.

So maybe I should have said they didn't want to use it again.


I came in with splotchy brown roots, black ends (and a missed spot at the back) and left with highlights and what looks like dark brown hair.


----------



## caitlin1214

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 2942800
> 
> 
> I love that she's been calling kim out daily, Kim's pathetic followers trash her IG because there too naive to see Jolena is right lol
> 
> This one is still my favorite lol I love that she called out Jonathan
> View attachment 2942812



Seriously, it does look like Kim is Single White Femaling her.

If I were her. I'd say something, too.


----------



## charmesh

caitlin1214 said:


> Seriously, it does look like Kim is Single White Femaling her.
> 
> If I were her. I'd say something, too.



More like Kanye is Single White Femaling her. If it doesn't happen in LA Kim is too stupid to realize it is happening.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kim Kardashian & North going to a movie theater in Calabasas. (March 28)


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> Won't the highlights damage the hair anyway? If you want a solid all over light look that is vivid, then you have to strip the dark hair.
> 
> I don't mean to sound catty but if your colorist refuses to lighten dark hair than he or she is obviously not comfortable enough to work with bleach and is using the 'keep the hair healthy' as a ruse to disguise this.
> 
> If it wasn't for bleach we wouldn't have most of the hollywood bombshells we have now. Forgetting that, there are so many incredible looks that can only be achieved with bleach. Either your colorist is really boring, or as I said before, just doesn't really know what he/she is doing when it comes to out there colors.



No you don't have to strip dark hair. My guy refuses to bleach too on certain hair types and he employs the same method. My hair is deep deep dark brown (looks black to the eye) and my hair didn't have to be bleached/striped to be lifted. It was done with toner and slowly bringing up the color. It was very vibrant and true color. Is it possible that people have different methods some that you may perhaps not know about? Also possible that you haven't considered that everyone doesn't have the same hair type so perhaps you shouldn't assume that one method will work for everyone. I'm not a white girl so bleach would destroy my hair but toning doesn't cause any damage and more importantly maintains my curl pattern which matters to me.


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly I feel bad for that little girl's hairline when she gets older.


----------



## labelwhore04

Poor child is dressed like Kanye


----------



## Oryx816

How cute is North with her little Chanel espadrilles?  

I didn't need to see Kim's udders yet again.  It would be nice if she let a day go by without putting that out for all to see.


----------



## c0uture

North is getting big, cute kid


----------



## Alexenjie

Now that North's hair is long enough for that tiny bun/pony tail, we will probably never see her beautiful natural curls again. It makes me sad. It's not good for your hair to be pulled back tight all the time, not that Kim would care.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian isn't solely relying on wearing a waist trainer to keep her famous curves.

The 34-year-old is also dedicating her time to gruelling exercise routines.

She was spotted out near her home in West Hollywood on Friday afternoon after putting herself through a tiresome three-hour work out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uelling-three-hour-workout.html#ixzz3VjIETPYK


----------



## Lounorada

Kim, you dimwit, if you read this thread will you listen when I say... Let your childs hair be FREE. It looks painful pulled back that tight, there is absolutely nothing wrong with curls and you are doing more damage than good. That is all for now.
#freenorthwestshair


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Three-hour workout? Ok Kimmy.....sure. 

A one hour workout a day and eating clean would do wonders for her.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian isn't solely relying on wearing a waist trainer to keep her famous curves.
> 
> The 34-year-old is also dedicating her time to gruelling exercise routines.
> 
> She was spotted out near her home in West Hollywood on Friday afternoon after putting herself through a tiresome three-hour work out.



3hr workout... 
Does that include hair, makeup, checking her Google alerts and emails, an Instagram 'photoshoot', having a meal, then taking a nap, a trip to the 'dentist', choosing a thot outfit for her daily pap photoshoot? *I'm sure I forgot something* because it sure as hell isn't 3hrs just working out...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm sure they ripped this straight off a Khloe article from a few months ago. Again..3 hours.  What.Ever.

Consistent, intense workouts and eating well can change you. This 3hr garbage..you just don't need to workout for that long. 

And agree..I'm sure HER 3hrs are filled in other ways.


----------



## baglover1973

she doesn't look sweaty or as if she worked out at all....yawn


----------



## Sassys

No way in hell, Kim went to the movies by herself with North. I am sure the nanny was already inside. How is it that when North is supposedly just with Kim, she NEVER carries a baby bag and why is it I NEVER see North with a toy. My 5yr old godson never leaves the house without some sort of toy or a book.


----------



## Oryx816

^ I thought the same thing!  The Kourtney thread shows that they went with Kourtney and her kids.  Of course Kim wouldn't go anywhere alone with North!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North is so precious. 

Kim and that itty bitty teeny tiny bun  Her must be super thin, my goodness.


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> No you don't have to strip dark hair. My guy refuses to bleach too on certain hair types and he employs the same method. My hair is deep deep dark brown (looks black to the eye) and my hair didn't have to be bleached/striped to be lifted. It was done with toner and slowly bringing up the color. It was very vibrant and true color. Is it possible that people have different methods some that you may perhaps not know about? Also possible that you haven't considered that everyone doesn't have the same hair type so perhaps you shouldn't assume that one method will work for everyone. I'm not a white girl so bleach would destroy my hair but toning doesn't cause any damage and more importantly maintains my curl pattern which matters to me.


toner has never worked in my hair, tell me your secret LOL! But yeah hair texture plays a big part in how your hair will take being lifted. I can never seem to get my hair the same blonde as my extensions and Kim went ultra blonde so I know she was getting tired of keeping that color up and the extensions. last time I lifted my hair color I hadnt had any dye or perm in my hair in over 9 years, lawd my hair turned orange and the weird thing is my natural hair color is an ash light brown and then my hair had the nerve to revert back to brown after bleaching like who does that! So its times like that if I wanna be a real blonde I throw on a wig and get my Beyonce on


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Her life is so incredibly boring and lacking in passion. You'd have to be stupid to think that women would envy her.

Everyday she gets up just for the sake of having her photo taken. She never spends time indoors or does anything away from the paparazzi. It's like she is more interested in keeping up the appearance of having a fun life than actually having a fun life. 

I really feel sorry for the hole she dug herself into. 

And I said this before but it went unnoticed, had Reggie been her baby daddy, no way would she be able to pull the stunts of taking north to fashion shows and handing her over to the help, or playing the role of disinterested glamorous mother who goes to parties and leaves her kid at home. Reggie kept her on her toes but Kanye inflated her ego big time.


----------



## pink1

I'm fire engine red and soaked after an hour workout.  Sureshe worked out for 3 hours...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No way in hell, Kim went to the movies by herself with North. I am sure the nanny was already inside. *How is it that when North is supposedly just with Kim, she NEVER carries a baby bag and why is it I NEVER see North with a toy.* My 5yr old godson never leaves the house without some sort of toy or a book.






my grandson is 5 (yes grandson!! lawd!) and he always wants to take various things with him.  it used to be his leapfrong pad/headphones then it was his "friend" - his favorite pillow.  almost got to the point of linus and his blanket! but there is always something he MUST have!


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> toner has never worked in my hair, tell me your secret LOL! But yeah hair texture plays a big part in how your hair will take being lifted. I can never seem to get my hair the same blonde as my extensions and Kim went ultra blonde so I know she was getting tired of keeping that color up and the extensions. last time I lifted my hair color I hadnt had any dye or perm in my hair in over 9 years, lawd my hair turned orange and the weird thing is my natural hair color is an ash light brown and then my hair had the nerve to revert back to brown after bleaching like who does that! So its times like that if I wanna be a real blonde I throw on a wig and get my Beyonce on


Honestly I don't know his secret but I just know he lifts the color with a a couple of processes so that it doesn't get damaged. He usually lifts the color first and then uses a mix of a blond and red color for the top and then blond and browns for the back. But he's a color specialist so when clients come to him for a color, he will generally tell them what the best color in that family would work best for their skin tone and undertone as well as the process for their hair texture to prevent the least damage.

I had a woman bleach my hair once and she destroyed it, I spent an entire year trying to get it healthy. Never gain will I ever let anyone strip my hair with bleach. 

I'm about to join the wig game though because I don't want to put any chemicals in my hair again.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-princess said:


> my grandson is 5 (yes grandson!! lawd!) and he always wants to take various things with him.  it used to be his leapfrong pad/headphones then it was his "friend" - his favorite pillow.  almost got to the point of linus and his blanket! but there is always something he MUST have!



This..lol. I have a 4yr old and 7yr old and my handbag is the "Keeper of all Things" ie spare drink, spare snack, favourite small toy, change of underpants for emergencies, a pack of band-aids etc..

It's always a mild shock when I go out alone how light my bag is


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This..lol. I have a 4yr old and 7yr old and my handbag is the "Keeper of all Things" ie spare drink, spare snack, favourite small toy, change of underpants for emergencies, a pack of band-aids etc..
> 
> It's always a mild shock when I go out alone how light my bag is




yes exactly what i mean!!  do you ever have a mini panic when you get to go somewhere alone thinking you have left something then realize it's just that you are out without all the extra's they need!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-princess said:


> yes exactly what i mean!!  do you ever have a mini panic when you get to go somewhere alone thinking you have left something then realize it's just that you are out without all the extra's they need!



Yup 

So yes..for sure..Kimmykakes had a nanny with her as well, carrying all of that.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yup
> 
> So yes..for sure..Kimmykakes had a nanny with her as well, carrying all of that.





of course she does!   no way is she taking north to these places without something.  real mothers know the deal!


----------



## stylemepretty

My son is North's age and he is so affectionate now. He cuddles me when we are out and holds my hand when we walk. I never see any kind of maternal connection with Kim and North. And the poor child always looks like she's trying to get away from her mother. How sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> Honestly I feel bad for that little girl's hairline when she gets older.



Psh you know darn well north won't be allowed to have a hairline Kimbo wilk have it lazered off as soon as she can,







pink1 said:


> I'm fire engine red and soaked after an hour workout.  Sureshe worked out for 3 hours...




Well 2.5 hours where for make up, hair, and wardrobe and the last .5 was her pap stroll. If that was your workout you wouldn't be red in the face either.






stylemepretty said:


> My son is North's age and he is so affectionate now. He cuddles me when we are out and holds my hand when we walk. I never see any kind of maternal connection with Kim and North. And the poor child always looks like she's trying to get away from her mother. How sad.



That's because north is looking for her real mom the nanny.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> 3hr workout...
> Does that include hair, makeup, checking her Google alerts and emails, an Instagram 'photoshoot', having a meal, then taking a nap, a trip to the 'dentist', choosing a thot outfit for her daily pap photoshoot? *I'm sure I forgot something* because it sure as hell isn't 3hrs just working out...



... Getting those really big cups of yogurt ....


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Reality star Kim Kardashian takes her daughter North to see the movie 'Home' in Calabasas, California on March 28, 2015. Kim was joined by her sister Kourtney and her kids Mason and Penelope


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Honestly I don't know his secret but I just know he lifts the color with a a couple of processes so that it doesn't get damaged. He usually lifts the color first and then uses a mix of a blond and red color for the top and then blond and browns for the back. But he's a color specialist so when clients come to him for a color, he will generally tell them what the best color in that family would work best for their skin tone and undertone as well as the process for their hair texture to prevent the least damage.
> 
> I had a woman bleach my hair once and she destroyed it, I spent an entire year trying to get it healthy. Never gain will I ever let anyone strip my hair with bleach.
> 
> I'm about to join the wig game though because I don't want to put any chemicals in my hair again.



Just curious.. do you have afro hair? I try to make it my policy to not use any chemicals in my hair... Heck, I don't even color it! I have what they call "virgin hair" and my hairdresser tells me he likes my natural color and he doesn't want to color it (and it's not like my color is unique, it's just right inbetween blonde and brunette).


----------



## cristincline

Oryx816 said:


> How cute is North with her little Chanel espadrilles?




I thought the same thing! Been trying to hunt down those dang shoes for myself for ages with no luck...and here's little North just cute as button in hers. The kid has a better wardrobe than I do [emoji12]


----------



## pukasonqo

where is the doting father?
lately there have been a lot of pics of north and kimbo together, hopefully because they are spending time together not because of the paps


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Just curious.. do you have afro hair? I try to make it my policy to not use any chemicals in my hair... Heck, I don't even color it! I have what they call "virgin hair" and my hairdresser tells me he likes my natural color and he doesn't want to color it (and it's not like my color is unique, it's just right inbetween blonde and brunette).



Honestly, I wish my hair could form a solange type afro, I think they're beautiful. Unfortunately my curl pattern isn't tight enough but it's still pretty tight though. I guess I might be able to form them if I teased it. Tracey Ellis Ross and I have very similar hair for a visual....actually I used to ask her hair guy all the time what he used in her hair. I think because my strands are thin though is part of the reason my guy doesn't like to use bleach.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> where is the doting father?
> lately there have been a lot of pics of north and kimbo together, hopefully because they are spending time together not because of the paps



He's probably getting things ready for the house they're moving into together. I started chucking midway through typing that. Lol


----------



## Jayne1

stylemepretty said:


> My son is North's age and he is so affectionate now. He cuddles me when we are out and holds my hand when we walk. I never see any kind of maternal connection with Kim and North. And the poor child always looks like she's trying to get away from her mother. How sad.


I have been saying that from the get go.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> He's probably getting things ready for the house they're moving into together. I started chucking midway through typing that. Lol




moving in togheter, how middle class!
or it could be the house he is moving in with the love of his life (himself or riccardo)


----------



## lizmil

Whenever Kim is carrying her her body language (North's) is leaning away. They never seem to be really touching.


----------



## zen1965

Taking a 1-year old to the movies. Sigh.
Yeah, I know it was a children's performance. Still, IMHO 1- and 2-year olds have many other skills to master before watching movies. But what would Kimbo know about that.


----------



## usmcwifey

zen1965 said:


> Taking a 1-year old to the movies. Sigh.
> 
> Yeah, I know it was a children's performance. Still, IMHO 1- and 2-year olds have many other skills to master before watching movies. But what would Kimbo know about that.




My daughter who just recently turned 7 can finally now sit through an entire movie (well maybe since she was 5-6ish) without getting fussy and having the urge to walk up and down the isles lol I cannot imagine a 1 year old....


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This..lol. I have a 4yr old and 7yr old and my handbag is the "Keeper of all Things" ie spare drink, spare snack, favourite small toy, change of underpants for emergencies, a pack of band-aids etc..
> 
> 
> 
> It's always a mild shock when I go out alone how light my bag is







bag-princess said:


> yes exactly what i mean!!  do you ever have a mini panic when you get to go somewhere alone thinking you have left something then realize it's just that you are out without all the extra's they need!




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I don't have kids nor plan to have any but I can imagine the feeling of lighter bag and it made me chuckle.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I don't have kids nor plan to have any but I can imagine the feeling of lighter bag and it made me chuckle.






yes a lighter bag always sets my spidey senses to tingling!!!   i know something is missing instantly and can almost tell exactly what it is depending on the weight shift! 
my guys always tease me about what in the world do i have in it!


----------



## caitlin1214

At my cousin's now wife's bridal shower, we were instructed to hold onto our purses for a game we were going to play later. 

They had us weigh our purses and the heaviest one won. The purse that doubled as a diaper bag was the winner.


----------



## Chanel522

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian isn't solely relying on wearing a waist trainer to keep her famous curves.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old is also dedicating her time to gruelling exercise routines.
> 
> 
> 
> She was spotted out near her home in West Hollywood on Friday afternoon after putting herself through a tiresome three-hour work out.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uelling-three-hour-workout.html#ixzz3VjIETPYK




I love these pants! Can anyone ID them and the top? Thanks ladies.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

My daughter was easily 5 before she was good to sit through a whole movie.  In my town they have movie showings specifically for parents with small kids so that if they kid gets antsy everyone understands, and the parents still get to see a film.  There are even changing tables in the aisles.  But that goes to show how much work goes into taking a very young child to a theatre.  So taking North to a regular theater?  Nah.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think those are the best jeans she has ever worn


----------



## AECornell

Same! We just traveled with LO and my Neverfull GM didn't seem big enough for all the stuff we needed to be out of the hotel for the day. I have a pochette in there for the two things I need: phone and wallet. Everything else was his and I still feel like I didn't bring enough! 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> This..lol. I have a 4yr old and 7yr old and my handbag is the "Keeper of all Things" ie spare drink, spare snack, favourite small toy, change of underpants for emergencies, a pack of band-aids etc..
> 
> 
> 
> It's always a mild shock when I go out alone how light my bag is


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian & North going to a movie theater in Calabasas. (March 28)




Shes just a fat mess


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Shes just a fat mess




Fat?


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah I don't see the "fat" part either...


----------



## Jayne1

The only thing fat about her is her man-made behind.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jayne1 said:


> The only thing fat about her is her man-made behind.




Thats what im talking about


----------



## charmesh

celeb_analyzer said:


> Her life is so incredibly boring and lacking in passion. You'd have to be stupid to think that women would envy her.
> 
> Everyday she gets up just for the sake of having her photo taken. She never spends time indoors or does anything away from the paparazzi. It's like she is more interested in keeping up the appearance of having a fun life than actually having a fun life.
> 
> I really feel sorry for the hole she dug herself into.
> 
> And I said this before but it went unnoticed, had Reggie been her baby daddy, no way would she be able to pull the stunts of taking north to fashion shows and handing her over to the help, or playing the role of disinterested glamorous mother who goes to parties and leaves her kid at home. Reggie kept her on her toes but Kanye inflated her ego big time.


If Reggie were her baby daddy she wouldn't be invited to fashions shows anywhere other than LA, and if she were lucky, a low level designer in NYC


----------



## charmesh

cristincline said:


> I thought the same thing! Been trying to hunt down those dang shoes for myself for ages with no luck...and here's little North just cute as button in hers. The kid has a better wardrobe than I do [emoji12]


They aren't real Chanel. If you search around Instagram you can find normal barbie babies wearing the same shoes. They are knockoffs for moms who want mini me daughters. The same for the little Valentino style flats. Instagram boutiques even sell them


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BLIND ITEM REVEAL 

*Blind Items Revealed #38*

If you are a photographer and want to make a lot of money, then this might just be the way. While sorting through thousands of images he was determining whether to delete he stumbled on a series of photos he took of this A list reality star. Really A+, but I refuse to give her credit for the +.

 Anyway, they were photos of our reality star from quite some time ago. At the time she was with her current significant other, but the photographer noticed something he missed the first time when he was actually just snapping off a few hundred shots in a matter of a minute. 

Our reality star was entering a hotel. Nothing unusual about that. It is a hotel used for press events and power lunches and he was on the same side of the street as the hotel, but across a driveway and had been focused on getting the best shot he could of her while she weaved her way through hotel guests waiting for their cars at the valet line. On two or three of the photos he took, there is a doorman opening the door to the hotel and inside, further back in the lobby there was a person who has a smile on his face. It is the celebrity ex of our reality star. He is clearly there and clearly waiting for her and in one of the last images he managed to take before the door closed she has one of her arms up as if to hug the ex. 

So, this probably would not mean much by itself. Our pap got a tip when the reality star was leaving and she was definitely alone, but something else was different which he also didnt notice until he started going through the photos of her entering the hotel. She was wearing earrings when she went in the hotel, but was not wearing any when she left. Her hair was not as firmly in place and actually looks a little frazzled when she leaves which would not have occurred just sitting at lunch or in a meeting.

Again, two small things. The pap doesnt have any photos of the ex leaving because he had not even known he was there until after the fact. The pap left when the reality star left. 

What makes all of this interesting and possibly worth a lot of money is that about two months later the reality star announced she was pregnant.

 Hmmm. That would be one thing, but apparently there is more. the baby looks a lot like the ex and people always comment to the ex that the baby looks just like the ex did when the ex was young.

 Did the pap catch the day the couple had sex and conceived a baby? He thinks so and thinks he can get paid big for the photos.

*Kim Kardashian/Kanye West/Reggie Bush*

Source:http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/01/blind-items-revealed-38-3.html


----------



## dr.pepper

berrydiva said:


> No you don't have to strip dark hair. My guy refuses to bleach too on certain hair types and he employs the same method. My hair is deep deep dark brown (looks black to the eye) and my hair didn't have to be bleached/striped to be lifted. It was done with toner and slowly bringing up the color. It was very vibrant and true color. Is it possible that people have different methods some that you may perhaps not know about? Also possible that you haven't considered that everyone doesn't have the same hair type so perhaps you shouldn't assume that one method will work for everyone. I'm not a white girl so bleach would destroy my hair but toning doesn't cause any damage and more importantly maintains my curl pattern which matters to me.



This is what my sister's colorist does as well and she has been able to get icy blond, but it has taken a LONG TIME and you have to deal with that honey J.Lo color for awhile in my sister's case, which I do not want to do. 

IMHO it is not safe for anyone to go from brown/warm hair to icy blond in one session, I don't care how much experience a colorist has. FTR we have very thick, dark brown wavy hair and we're Mexican.


----------



## jclaybo

I remember when that blind item was posted in here a couple months ago and of course it sounded like Kim and Reggie but I do not think Reggie is Norf's baby daddy. That baby has Kanye's teef and smile and sad eyed expressions. But the real answer would be in how Lilith and Reggies baby looked and if it looked like Norie


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jclaybo said:


> I remember when that blind item was posted in here a couple months ago and of course it sounded like Kim and Reggie but I do not think Reggie is Norf's baby daddy. That baby has Kanye's teef and smile and sad eyed expressions. But the real answer would be in how Lilith and Reggies baby looked and if it looked like Norie



I think they have some similarities.Not sure if I believe the blind but here's a pic.





If anything it sounds like photographer caught her sneaking around though.


----------



## jclaybo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She does. Quite a lot. Not sure if I believe the blind but the kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything it sounds like photographer caught her sneaking around though.




Oh YIKES! Wow.........


----------



## YSoLovely

North looks NOTHING like Reggie or Briseis for that matter.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

YSoLovely said:


> North looks NOTHING like Reggie or Briseis for that matter.



I think they have some similar features. There are other pics too. Like I said..it's gossip..it's getting traction. Just for discussion.

Sounds to me more likely that the pap caught Kim out than Reggie is actually her father.


----------



## YSoLovely

@lilitslife






zimbio



I just don't see it.


----------



## berrydiva

Y'all trying to make Yeezy lose it huh. I don't want to see Kim lose her life.  Lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's cool @YSL. I'm not arguing the point  The blind is getting some attention on twitter.  Just keeping the thread current with goss.


----------



## pittcat

FreeSpirit71 said:


> BLIND ITEM REVEAL
> 
> 
> 
> *Blind Items Revealed #38*
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a photographer and want to make a lot of money, then this might just be the way. While sorting through thousands of images he was determining whether to delete he stumbled on a series of photos he took of this A list reality star. Really A+, but I refuse to give her credit for the +.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, they were photos of our reality star from quite some time ago. At the time she was with her current significant other, but the photographer noticed something he missed the first time when he was actually just snapping off a few hundred shots in a matter of a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Our reality star was entering a hotel. Nothing unusual about that. It is a hotel used for press events and power lunches and he was on the same side of the street as the hotel, but across a driveway and had been focused on getting the best shot he could of her while she weaved her way through hotel guests waiting for their cars at the valet line. On two or three of the photos he took, there is a doorman opening the door to the hotel and inside, further back in the lobby there was a person who has a smile on his face. It is the celebrity ex of our reality star. He is clearly there and clearly waiting for her and in one of the last images he managed to take before the door closed she has one of her arms up as if to hug the ex.
> 
> 
> 
> So, this probably would not mean much by itself. Our pap got a tip when the reality star was leaving and she was definitely alone, but something else was different which he also didnt notice until he started going through the photos of her entering the hotel. She was wearing earrings when she went in the hotel, but was not wearing any when she left. Her hair was not as firmly in place and actually looks a little frazzled when she leaves which would not have occurred just sitting at lunch or in a meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, two small things. The pap doesnt have any photos of the ex leaving because he had not even known he was there until after the fact. The pap left when the reality star left.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes all of this interesting and possibly worth a lot of money is that about two months later the reality star announced she was pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. That would be one thing, but apparently there is more. the baby looks a lot like the ex and people always comment to the ex that the baby looks just like the ex did when the ex was young.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the pap catch the day the couple had sex and conceived a baby? He thinks so and thinks he can get paid big for the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian/Kanye West/Reggie Bush*
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/01/blind-items-revealed-38-3.html




Where are the pics? No ones buying?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CDAN... North and Briseis are both adorable but they don't look anything alike.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Anyone think that Nori not looking like Kim is why she can't bond with her? Maybe she expected her genes to be stronger and have a mini me. She seems ashamed of her hair. Always tying it up and not letting it be natural. I wonder how long before the little stars getting extensions. I think north is adorable wonder now Kim see's her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I have no doubts that  Kanye would have had a paternity test.


----------



## charmesh

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone think that Nori not looking like Kim is why she can't bond with her? Maybe she expected her genes to be stronger and have a mini me. She seems ashamed of her hair. Always tying it up and not letting it be natural. I wonder how long before the little stars getting extensions. I think north is adorable wonder now Kim see's her.



I think Kim has been around enough biracial babies to know what they look like. I think the nanny just doesn't know what to do with it because of Kayne's minimalist directives. It's not like she can put bows or headbands on the poor baby. And North's edges will pay for it later. Maybe they let it be free at home.


----------



## jclaybo

North and Brissles look a little alike but probably because Lilit and Kim favor some so IDK 
I think Kanye is that babies pappie but the morale of the BI is Kim and Reggie bumped uglies and I'm sure they did


----------



## berrydiva

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone think that Nori not looking like Kim is why she can't bond with her? Maybe she expected her genes to be stronger and have a mini me. She seems ashamed of her hair. Always tying it up and not letting it be natural. I wonder how long before the little stars getting extensions. I think north is adorable wonder now Kim see's her.




I hope she's not ashamed of it but it could just be a case of North's hair texture being foreign to Kim, since her's is straight, so she's not sure how to style North's hair and instead pulls it back into tight buns so it looks neat. Curly hair changes texture too so she may not have found the right method to keeping North's curls popping. But her edges will be extinct by time she's 5 if they keep pulling her hair back like that in those high buns.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> I hope she's not ashamed of it but it could just be a case of North's hair texture being foreign to Kim, since her's is straight, so she's not sure how to style North's hair and instead pulls it back into tight buns so it looks neat. Curly hair changes texture too so she may not have found the right method to keeping North's curls popping. But her edges will be extinct by time she's 5 if they keep pulling her hair back like that in those high buns.



You mean the nanny. You know darn good and well Kim isn't coming that baby's hair


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> I hope she's not ashamed of it but it could just be a case of North's hair texture being foreign to Kim, since her's is straight, so she's not sure how to style North's hair and instead pulls it back into tight buns so it looks neat. Curly hair changes texture too so she may not have found the right method to keeping North's curls popping. But her edges will be extinct by time she's 5 if they keep pulling her hair back like that in those high buns.




What do u mean by edges?


----------



## ByeKitty

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone think that Nori not looking like Kim is why she can't bond with her? Maybe she expected her genes to be stronger and have a mini me. She seems ashamed of her hair. Always tying it up and not letting it be natural. I wonder how long before the little stars getting extensions. I think north is adorable wonder now Kim see's her.



I think North looks a lot like Kim... But yeah, of course her hair is curlier. I wonder what it looks like when they don't pull it back this tightly. Probably better!


----------



## michie

clydekiwi said:


> What do u mean by edges?



Her hairline, specifically near her temples.


----------



## dr.pepper

What will this do to her hairline over time?

My grandma slicked my hair back like crazy as a tot/kid and I still have baby hairs for days.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> You mean the nanny. You know darn good and well Kim isn't coming that baby's hair




True true.


----------



## berrydiva

dr.pepper said:


> What will this do to her hairline over time?
> 
> 
> 
> My grandma slicked my hair back like crazy as a tot/kid and I still have baby hairs for days.




Slicking back is fine, pulling back into anything tight (buns, pigtails, etc) will eventually stop the growth of hair from around the hairline edges, temples, etc.  It will make your hairline very thin in those areas.  North's looks pulled back especially tight since it doesn't really look like she has enough hair length to pull back and still make a struggle bun. They're pulling it back to force a bun.


----------



## charmesh

dr.pepper said:


> What will this do to her hairline over time?
> 
> My grandma slicked my hair back like crazy as a tot/kid and I still have baby hairs for days.



I think it's because curly or coarse hair is more delicate. My mother messed up her edges 
by pulling it back into a braid for decades. Her hairline is receding. I make sure that I don't wear my hair pulled tightly back or in a ponytail more than two days in row except for my nightly pineapple. I wished somebody had taught me to care for my hair properly as a child but we never saw the black relatives much


----------



## dr.pepper

This was literally a discussion on Fashion Queens tonight and Ms. Lawence says pulling the hair too tight thins the hairline in reference to Michelle ***** (recall the "snatched back" bun that was circulating on social the past couple of days), so I guess it can happen at any age? 

I never yank my hair back (but I have a lot of hair), but Jesus Christ is it a chore slicking down my baby hairs so they STAY DOWN when I don a low tight bun.


----------



## ChanelMommy

This is the first time I have heard that Reggie is speculating to be the father?? I think North looks like kayne??


----------



## Ladybug09

dr.pepper said:


> This was literally a discussion on Fashion Queens tonight and Ms. Lawence says pulling the hair too tight thins the hairline in reference to Michelle ***** (recall the "snatched back" bun that was circulating on social the past couple of days), so I guess it can happen at any age?
> 
> I never yank my hair back (but I have a lot of hair), but Jesus Christ is it a chore slicking down my baby hairs so they STAY DOWN when I don a low tight bun.



Haha, they did talk about this.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

So apparently Kim tried many times to become a member of the SoHo private club but has been rejected many times.

Firstly, why would she keep on applying if they said no the first time. She isn't bright at all and she is just so desperate to be with the famous clique. 

And you just know right now she is googling herself to see what articles people come up with. I wonder if she feels embarrassed when reading stuff like that.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Soho-House-reveals-Real-Housewife-barred.html
*
'We denied access to every  Real Housewife who applied,' said Tim Geary, the LA branch's former  director of membership. 'Kim Kardashian has unsuccessfully tried  numerous times.'* 
​


----------



## shiny_things

Please, that kid is all Kanye.

And if the toe fat thing is true this should be just another huge red flag that Kim should be seeing about Kanye being a controlling *******.


----------



## Bentley1

Justin Bieber was accepted but Kobe was denied? Sounds a bit off to me, and why is this guy crowing about all the details of who has and hasn't been granted membership, is that even allowed? 

I can't believe A listers would care about being a part of a "club," who cares.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Kim has hired a trainer to help her lose 15 pounds. Hasn't she been trying to lose weight for a decade now? Is this women so incapable of doing anything on her own. Why can't she just educate herself about healthy nutritious eating that tastes good? You don't need trainers to lose weight.

I think she has definitely has emotional issues and turns to food for comfort. That's a major reason she has been yo-yoing for so long with her weight. 

And what use is a trainer if she is going to go and binge eat on junk again?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

celeb_analyzer said:


> Kim has hired a trainer to help her lose 15 pounds. Hasn't she been trying to lose weight for a decade now? Is this women so incapable of doing anything on her own. Why can't she just educate herself about healthy nutritious eating that tastes good? You don't need trainers to lose weight.
> 
> I think she has definitely has emotional issues and turns to food for comfort. That's a major reason she has been yo-yoing for so long with her weight.
> 
> And what use is a trainer if she is going to go and binge eat on junk again?



Wow, lol.


----------



## Chanel522

I hope the blind item isn't true bc that would mean Reggie had been messing around on Lilit w Kim and I hope he wouldn't do that [emoji53]


----------



## nillacobain

YSoLovely said:


> @lilitslife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't see it.



Are North's Chanels custom or they are available for sale in small sizes? 
Thanks!


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> Kim has hired a trainer to help her lose 15 pounds. Hasn't she been trying to lose weight for a decade now? Is this women so incapable of doing anything on her own. Why can't she just educate herself about healthy nutritious eating that tastes good? You don't need trainers to lose weight.
> 
> I think she has definitely has emotional issues and turns to food for comfort. That's a major reason she has been yo-yoing for so long with her weight.
> 
> And what use is a trainer if she is going to go and binge eat on junk again?




What?! LOL! Where is any of this info coming from?

Tell em why you mad tho...what else Kim do to you?


----------



## berrydiva

nillacobain said:


> Are North's Chanels custom or they are available for sale in small sizes?
> 
> Thanks!




Pretty sure this was answered a few posts back.


----------



## NYCBelle

YSoLovely said:


> North looks NOTHING like Reggie or Briseis for that matter.



agreed she's all Kanye


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-confronted-gym-trainer-weight-goal.html

Kanye West lost his cool yet again  this time with Kim Kardashians personal trainer.
Despite being an outspoken fan of his wife's rotund derrière the rapper became angry when his wife's trainer was reluctant to help Kim lose 15 pounds.
Kim, 34, recounted the nasty tantrum to her sister Khloé on Sundays episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Do you want to die? Kanye literally went crazy on the trainer today, Kim told Khloé in their luxurious kitchen.
The reality star then detailed how the trainer had asked her how much weight she hoped to lose.
When Kim requested getting down to 120 pounds, the trainer balked at the idea.

She [the trainer] was like, no way, I cant imagine you 15 pounds lighter, recalled Kim.
And Kanyes like ''Wait a minute, you are the trainer and youre telling me you cant imagine her 15 pounds lighter?'' she recounted.
So [Kanye said] we need to get another trainer then, because if I tell you that she needs to lose weight in between her toe you are going to figure out a f****ing toe weight,' Kim recalled.

The women laughed at Kanye's antics and changed the subject of the conversation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-gym-trainer-weight-goal.html#ixzz3VsMymkZK 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## nillacobain

charmesh said:


> They aren't real Chanel. If you search around Instagram you can find normal barbie babies wearing the same shoes. They are knockoffs for moms who want mini me daughters. The same for the little Valentino style flats. Instagram boutiques even sell them





berrydiva said:


> Pretty sure this was answered a few posts back.



I just saw it thank you!


----------



## Tivo

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-confronted-gym-trainer-weight-goal.html
> 
> Kanye West lost his cool yet again  this time with Kim Kardashians personal trainer.
> Despite being an outspoken fan of his wife's rotund derrière the rapper became angry when his wife's trainer was reluctant to help Kim lose 15 pounds.
> Kim, 34, recounted the nasty tantrum to her sister Khloé on Sundays episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> Do you want to die? Kanye literally went crazy on the trainer today, Kim told Khloé in their luxurious kitchen.
> The reality star then detailed how the trainer had asked her how much weight she hoped to lose.
> When Kim requested getting down to 120 pounds, the trainer balked at the idea.
> 
> She [the trainer] was like, no way, I cant imagine you 15 pounds lighter, recalled Kim.
> And Kanyes like ''Wait a minute, you are the trainer and youre telling me you cant imagine her 15 pounds lighter?'' she recounted.
> So [Kanye said] we need to get another trainer then, because if I tell you that she needs to lose weight in between her toe you are going to figure out a f****ing toe weight,' Kim recalled.
> 
> The women laughed at Kanye's antics and changed the subject of the conversation.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-gym-trainer-weight-goal.html#ixzz3VsMymkZK
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



These people are insane. They are actually insane.


----------



## YSoLovely

Does Kim not realise how bad this makes Kanye look? Why even mention it on the show? 

Unless...


----------



## AEGIS

Bentley1 said:


> Justin Bieber was accepted but Kobe was denied? Sounds a bit off to me, and why is this guy crowing about all the details of who has and hasn't been granted membership, is that even allowed?
> 
> I can't believe A listers would care about being a part of a "club," who cares.



Well Kobe was accused of being a rapist.....Justin is just a young a$shole


----------



## NYCBelle

Tivo said:


> These people are insane. They are actually insane.



she will look deformed with huge fake a** and even skinnier legs smh


----------



## charmesh

celeb_analyzer said:


> Kim has hired a trainer to help her lose 15 pounds. Hasn't she been trying to lose weight for a decade now? Is this women so incapable of doing anything on her own. Why can't she just educate herself about healthy nutritious eating that tastes good? You don't need trainers to lose weight.
> 
> I think she has definitely has emotional issues and turns to food for comfort. That's a major reason she has been yo-yoing for so long with her weight.
> 
> And what use is a trainer if she is going to go and binge eat on junk again?


Especially since she doesn't cook for herself. All she has to do is ask the chef to fix balanced, healthy meals.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Justin Bieber was accepted but Kobe was denied? Sounds a bit off to me, and why is this guy crowing about all the details of who has and hasn't been granted membership, is that even allowed?
> 
> I can't believe A listers would care about being a part of a "club," who cares.




That's the ultimate joke of it all. They want so badly to be a part of exclusive clubs like high schoolers.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Justin Bieber was accepted but Kobe was denied? Sounds a bit off to me, and why is this guy crowing about all the details of who has and hasn't been granted membership, is that even allowed?
> 
> I can't believe A listers would care about being a part of a "club," who cares.



My friend is a member (NYC) and we were there last week for lunch. 

Take that Kim


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think they have some similar features. There are other pics too. Like I said..it's gossip..it's getting traction. Just for discussion.
> 
> Sounds to me more likely that the pap caught Kim out than Reggie is actually her father.



I mean they're both black and Armenian...similar features are to be expected but they don't look alike to me.  North looks a lot like Kim did as a child


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> My friend is a member (NYC) and we were there last week for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Take that Kim




Do they still require 3 people who are current members to vouch for you to become a member? Perhaps no one wants to vouch for her. Lol


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Do they still require 3 people who are current members to vouch for you to become a member? Perhaps no one wants to vouch for her. Lol



That I don't know. I was there as his guest. We will be back Saturday, to meet his new boyfriend.


----------



## NYCBelle

YSoLovely said:


> Does Kim not realise how bad this makes Kanye look? Why even mention it on the show?
> 
> Unless...



Amber was right lol


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> These people are insane. They are actually insane.




Lol lol lol they are!


----------



## Sassys

Wait, I thought North HATED Pink. This looks like a kid that loves seeing pink


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Wait, I thought North HATED Pink. This looks like a kid that loves seeing pink



Shhhh, don't give Kanye any ideas. Poor North will get a black and gray basket soon.

BTW, what a cute picture! She is so adorable!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> My friend is a member (NYC) and we were there last week for lunch.
> 
> Take that Kim


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-confronted-gym-trainer-weight-goal.html
> 
> Kanye West lost his cool yet again  this time with Kim Kardashians personal trainer.
> Despite being an outspoken fan of his wife's rotund derrière the rapper became angry when his wife's trainer was reluctant to help Kim lose 15 pounds.
> Kim, 34, recounted the nasty tantrum to her sister Khloé on Sundays episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> Do you want to die? Kanye literally went crazy on the trainer today, Kim told Khloé in their luxurious kitchen.
> The reality star then detailed how the trainer had asked her how much weight she hoped to lose.
> When Kim requested getting down to 120 pounds, the trainer balked at the idea.
> 
> She [the trainer] was like, no way, I cant imagine you 15 pounds lighter, recalled Kim.
> And Kanyes like ''Wait a minute, you are the trainer and youre telling me you cant imagine her 15 pounds lighter?'' she recounted.
> So [Kanye said] we need to get another trainer then, because if I tell you that she needs to lose weight in between her toe you are going to figure out a f****ing toe weight,' Kim recalled.
> 
> The women laughed at Kanye's antics and changed the subject of the conversation.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-gym-trainer-weight-goal.html#ixzz3VsMymkZK
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook





Wow... SMH




None of them had a working brain-cell between them to realise the obsessive, controlling, crazy behaviour that shows within Kanye. What a bunch of vapid dimwits. I have absolutely no pity for them, none.


----------



## dr.pepper

I 100% Kanye's approach was ridic and uncalled for, but what trainer says to a person, I can't imagine you 15 pounds lighter?! WTH is that?!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Did she give the trainer a name or was it just 'my trainer'.


----------



## caitlin1214

YSoLovely said:


> North looks NOTHING like Reggie or Briseis for that matter.



I didn't know Reggie's child's name until now.

Briseis is unusual, but I like the fact that they went Ancient Greek.

She was a mythical queen in Asia Minor at the time of the Trojan War. Her character lies at the heart of a dispute between Achilles and Agamemnon that drives the plot of Homer's The Iliad.

(Source: Wikipedia)

Briseis is pronounced like Bri-say-is.

Encyclopedia Mythica has a pronounciation guide.



YSoLovely said:


> Does Kim not realise how bad this makes Kanye look? Why even mention it on the show?
> 
> Unless...



I'm thinking humble brag: "You can't possibly lose 15 more pounds!"

Great. So it's a humble brag and it shows how "funny" he is, the way he yells at paid staff.



redney said:


> Shhhh, don't give Kanye any ideas. Poor North will get a black and gray basket soon.
> 
> BTW, what a cute picture! She is so adorable!



Oh, God. Now I'm picturing the black and grey basket with black and grey Easter eggs.


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
It sounded like it was their first time meeting with the trainer.

Kanye is his own brand of crazy being at the session with her and apparently telling the trainer where Kim needs to tone/lose weight. That is frickin' insane to me. It is ridic Kim's only self-worth is her looks. Her mother really screwed her up.


----------



## charmesh

dr.pepper said:


> I 100% Kanye's approach was ridic and uncalled for, but what trainer says to a person, I can't imagine you 15 pounds lighter?! WTH is that?!



I think it was the trainer's nice way of saying it isn't going to happen because she isn't going to put in the work


----------



## dr.pepper

I think that's a jacka** statement if I am hiring you to do a job. 

If you can't help me achieve what I want, then I need to hire someone who can. I have seen total slobs be transformed with the right personal trainer, but a lot of that motivation and technique lies in the trainer's approach/techniques.


----------



## jclaybo

sounds like they were reaching for a story line with this


----------



## dangerouscurves

dr.pepper said:


> I 100% Kanye's approach was ridic and uncalled for, but what trainer says to a person, I can't imagine you 15 pounds lighter?! WTH is that?!




Well, the butt alone is already 20 pounds.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm late on the hair discussion, but my daughter has a little bald spot above her ear on one side, and I'm sure it's because we were putting her hair in super tight braids for a few months when she was 3 and her daycare had a million lice breakouts.  Her hair is fine and blond, I think any baby's hair can be damaged.

I still feel so guilty that I caused it


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/kim-kardashian-shares-pics-of-north-wests-easter-egg-hunt/

North West has never looked cuter than showing excitement for her Easter eggs after going on a fun hunt with mom Kim Kardashian on Sunday (March 29).

The 34-year-old reality star shared all the super cute photos on her Twitter account.

Northie was so proud of all of the eggs she found! She wouldnt stop talking about it all night! &#127852;&#128048;&#128035; Kim tweeted.

My baby girl on the hunt for Easter eggs at the farm! #PerfectSunday, Kim captioned another photo.


----------



## ByeKitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm late on the hair discussion, but my daughter has a little bald spot above her ear on one side, and I'm sure it's because we were putting her hair in super tight braids for a few months when she was 3 and her daycare had a million lice breakouts.  Her hair is fine and blond, I think any baby's hair can be damaged.
> 
> I still feel so guilty that I caused it



Did you know all people have some tiny spots with no hair growth on their heads? Some just have them in more noticeable places.. I have one on the top of my head and it's noticeable when I part my hair in the middle, and my hair was never pulled back tightly. Not saying the way her hair was treated hasn't contributed to it, but I just wanted to point out that it may not really be your fault!


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Did you know all people have some tiny spots with no hair growth on their heads? Some just have them in more noticeable places.. I have one on the top of my head and it's noticeable when I part my hair in the middle, and my hair was never pulled back tightly. Not saying the way her hair was treated hasn't contributed to it, but I just wanted to point out that it may not really be your fault!


*runs to the bathroom mirror to look for my tiny spots* lol


----------



## Lounorada

North totes that basket better than Taylor Swift can tote a handbag.


----------



## mbaldino

Lounorada said:


> North totes that basket better than Taylor Swift can tote a handbag.




Lol. Thank you! I hate the way she carries her bag.


----------



## saira1214

Aww, I wish they would let little North's curls flourish. I'm sure they are gorgeous.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ByeKitty said:


> Did you know all people have some tiny spots with no hair growth on their heads? Some just have them in more noticeable places.. I have one on the top of my head and it's noticeable when I part my hair in the middle, and my hair was never pulled back tightly. Not saying the way her hair was treated hasn't contributed to it, but I just wanted to point out that it may not really be your fault!



Thanks!  I know it could be that as well, I guess I'm just hoping it wasn't my fault.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> My friend is a member (NYC) and we were there last week for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Take that Kim




Nice! [emoji3] Do the members have to be admitted to each location separately or is it just a general membership?


----------



## 4Elegance

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/kim-kardashian-shares-pics-of-north-wests-easter-egg-hunt/
> 
> 
> 
> North West has never looked cuter than showing excitement for her Easter eggs after going on a fun hunt with mom Kim Kardashian on Sunday (March 29).
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star shared all the super cute photos on her Twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> Northie was so proud of all of the eggs she found! She wouldnt stop talking about it all night! &#127852;&#128048;&#128035; Kim tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> My baby girl on the hunt for Easter eggs at the farm! #PerfectSunday, Kim captioned another photo.




Kim posting all of this with North and not one pic of them together?  I think the nanny brought her not Kim


----------



## celeb_analyzer

berrydiva said:


> What?! LOL! Where is any of this info coming from?
> 
> Tell em why you mad tho...what else Kim do to you?



There obviously is a source I got it from.

I'm just sick of this culture whereby we need someone holding our hand with every thing.
These are basic life skills.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

dr.pepper said:


> I think that's a jacka** statement if I am hiring you to do a job.
> 
> If you can't help me achieve what I want, then I need to hire someone who can. I have seen total slobs be transformed with the right personal trainer, but a lot of that motivation and technique lies in the trainer's approach/techniques.




This is someone who has had several trainers and nutritionists. I think there is some inverse relationship whereby the more expenaive trainers and gym clothes you look, the less you actually look like you train.

And weight loss is just caloric deficit. It is about willpower and motivation, not some secret formula.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

caitlin1214 said:


> I didn't know Reggie's child's name until now.
> 
> 
> 
> Briseis is unusual, but I like the fact that they went Ancient Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> She was a mythical queen in Asia Minor at the time of the Trojan War. Her character lies at the heart of a dispute between Achilles and Agamemnon that drives the plot of Homer's The Iliad.
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: Wikipedia)
> 
> 
> 
> Briseis is pronounced like Bri-say-is.
> 
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia Mythica has a pronounciation guide.




Great name, right? My two and a half year old is named Briseis. [emoji12] We call her Bree. I was shocked when I heard Reggie named his daughter the same a year later. You don't hear the name everyday.


----------



## Lounorada

4Elegance said:


> Kim posting all of this with North and not one pic of them together?  I think the nanny brought her not Kim




Yep, I agree.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/beyonce-rihanna-many-more-join-forces-to-launch-tidal/

Beyonce, Rihanna, Nicki Minaj, Jay Z, and Kanye West are just some of the many celebs hitting the stage at the Tidal launch event #TIDALforALL held at Skylight at Moynihan Station on Monday (March 30) in New York City.

The event launched Jays brand new music streaming service and tons of music stars attended the event to sign the companys declaration as part-owners.

Also in attendance were Madonna, Usher, Jason Aldean, Alicia Keys, Daft Punk, Jack White, J. Cole, Arcade Fire, and deadmau5. Streaming in via Skype were Calvin Harris and Chris Martin.

Make sure to watch the video of the interesting way Madonna signed the declaration!


----------



## Sarni

4Elegance said:


> Kim posting all of this with North and not one pic of them together?  I think the nanny brought her not Kim




Agree! Kim wasn't there.


----------



## chocolatechippy

North having fun collecting Easter eggs. So nice to see her 
happy and smiling.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww little North is so cute! I think Kim doesn't know what to do with North's curls. I mean when has she had practice? (Although this really is no excuse because she could pay for North a stylist.)


----------



## charmesh

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Aww little North is so cute! I think Kim doesn't know what to do with North's curls. I mean when has she had practice? (Although this really is no excuse because she could pay for North a stylist.)



Kim isn't coming that baby's hair. She has a staff of nannies for that. Kim doesn't even comb her own hair anymore


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

charmesh said:


> Kim isn't coming that baby's hair. She has a staff of nannies for that. Kim doesn't even comb her own hair anymore




Yea but Kim gets the bashing for North's hair.


----------



## charmesh

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yea but Kim gets the bashing for North's hair.



I think the problem is that Kanye won't let Kim have the nanny put in bows and headbands. They don't go with his creative vision for North.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

charmesh said:


> I think the problem is that Kanye won't let Kim have the nanny put in bows and headbands. They don't go with his creative vision for North.




Hahaha sounds about right


----------



## Sassys

You can get membership specific to Nyc, LA or London. You can also get all access


----------



## stylemepretty

Lounorada said:


> Wow... SMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them had a working brain-cell between them to realise the obsessive, controlling, crazy behaviour that shows within Kanye. What a bunch of vapid dimwits. I have absolutely no pity for them, none.



Well said. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## michie

Lounorada said:


> Wow... SMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them had a working brain-cell between them to realise the obsessive, controlling, crazy behaviour that shows within Kanye. What a bunch of vapid dimwits. I have absolutely no pity for them, none.



Hmmm...you think so? Based on the way they like to throw people under the bus, I think they know exactly what they're doing---especially by doing it on their show.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kanye is an a$$ and the fact that Kim found it amusing makes her an a$$wipe too.


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kanye is an a$$ and the fact that Kim found it amusing makes her an a$$wipe too.



Reminds me of that joke on 30 Rock where Cerie was gushing about her fiancé and one of the things she said was, "And he's so funny. He does this thing where he screams at limo drivers."


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> *runs to the bathroom mirror to look for my tiny spots* lol




Me too!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> North totes that basket better than Taylor Swift can tote a handbag.



I don't carry my bag on my wrist. It's always at my elbow, but it varies between the arm bent in, across my body, or out, with my forearm straight up.


I like both carrying styles, although sometimes I don't know what to do with my hand with the second one.


----------



## AECornell

All I can see is the last picture in which she is not secured in her car seat properly. Where is her chest clip?!



Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/kim-kardashian-shares-pics-of-north-wests-easter-egg-hunt/
> 
> 
> 
> North West has never looked cuter than showing excitement for her Easter eggs after going on a fun hunt with mom Kim Kardashian on Sunday (March 29).
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star shared all the super cute photos on her Twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> Northie was so proud of all of the eggs she found! She wouldnt stop talking about it all night! [emoji516][emoji195][emoji214] Kim tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> My baby girl on the hunt for Easter eggs at the farm! #PerfectSunday, Kim captioned another photo.


----------



## StopHammertime

Can't find the post to quote but I would be insulted if my fiancé said something like that. Kanye being like 'if I say her toes look fat then you better figure out a way to work out that toe fat'. ...wtf.  Just seems incredibly rude to me. My fiancé is more like 'damn your boobs look nice though, why you tryin to lose 15 pounds you weirdo'. This is the appropriate response... Right?


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> All I can see is the last picture in which she is not secured in her car seat properly. Where is her chest clip?!




Not all toddler car seats have the clip across the chest or the clip sits slightly lower across the tummy. I've seen different variations before.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Bless little North, she is just beyond precious


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Not all toddler car seats have the clip across the chest or the clip sits slightly lower across the tummy. I've seen different variations before.



She's under age 2 and it looks like she's in a 5 point restraint child carseat but the chest clip is too low. The chest clip should be up near her armpits to restrain her properly and safely. If the chest clip is too low on the child (i.e. at belly), there is risk of internal bodily injury or the possibility the child could slip out of the restraints and ejected from the seat in the event of a crash. 

http://www.britaxusa.com/learning-center/car-seats-101/chest-clip

I get that this pic was taken when the car was not in motion (I think) so perhaps the strap wasn't adjusted properly. I really do hope the Nanny adjusts it properly for her safety when they drive. Lord knows Kimmie wouldn't know to do so.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kanye is that "get-wit" friend that wants to be down with everybody. One night kicking it with Dame.. the next with Jay. He's just like his wife.. everybody's his bestie


----------



## littlerock

This is the car seat she is in:

http://www.diapers.com/p/maxi-cosi-...id={creative}&CAWELAID=1821880761&kpid=MX-296


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> She's under age 2 and it looks like she's in a 5 point restraint child carseat but the chest clip is too low. The chest clip should be up near her armpits to restrain her properly and safely. If the chest clip is too low on the child (i.e. at belly), there is risk of internal bodily injury or the possibility the child could slip out of the restraints and ejected from the seat in the event of a crash.
> 
> http://www.britaxusa.com/learning-center/car-seats-101/chest-clip
> 
> I get that this pic was taken when the car was not in motion (I think) so perhaps the strap wasn't adjusted properly. I really do hope the Nanny adjusts it properly for her safety when they drive. Lord knows Kimmie wouldn't know to do so.


That's a different model in your link. I don't know but I do know I've seen different ones, some can't really be adjusted or there's no clip per se. Now I'm curious about the one in our car, whenever I take it out the garage, I'm going to look at it because I know the clip is low and doesn't adjust but my niece is older than Norf.


----------



## Coco Belle

oo_let_me_see said:


> Great name, right? My two and a half year old is named Briseis. [emoji12] We call her Bree. I was shocked when I heard Reggie named his daughter the same a year later. You don't hear the name everyday.


 
OMG. I love the name Briseis. Congrats on choosing such a lovely name!!! Love to hear unusual and beautiful names used. 

Every time someone names their baby McMadycynnlynne, something inside me dies... thank you for not being one of those people lol


----------



## littlerock

littlerock said:


> This is the car seat she is in:
> 
> http://www.diapers.com/p/maxi-cosi-...id={creative}&CAWELAID=1821880761&kpid=MX-296





berrydiva said:


> That's a different model in your link. I don't know but I do know I've seen different ones, some can't really be adjusted or there's no clip per se. Now I'm curious about the one in our car, whenever I take it out the garage, I'm going to look at it because I know the clip is low and doesn't adjust but my niece is older than Norf.



I put the model above.It's a five point harness.. The shoulder pads slipped down and the clip is a little low. It may not have been fully adjusted yet.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Coco Belle said:


> OMG. I love the name Briseis. Congrats on choosing such a lovely name!!! Love to hear unusual and beautiful names used.
> 
> Every time someone names their baby McMadycynnlynne, something inside me dies... thank you for not being one of those people lol




Awww, thanks. [emoji4]

LOL. Yeah, people get quite colorful with naming their kids.


----------



## AECornell

There should always be a chest clip on a convertible car seat. The clip should be between the armpits. I've never seen a car seat for kids under a certain age without it.



berrydiva said:


> Not all toddler car seats have the clip across the chest or the clip sits slightly lower across the tummy. I've seen different variations before.


----------



## zippie

I just can't with the stupid name these two idiots gave this kid. NORTH????


----------



## Sassys

Uh, how is the bodyguard also asleep behind them :lolots:

Gotta get their beauty rest!

Kris Jenner And Kanye West were in Paris earlier this month for Fashion Week, and when the two took the train in from London, the momager and the rapper both passed out in their first class seats. Thankfully neither of them were drooling or doing anything awkward, but a fellow passenger did snap this hilarious shot of the two in nearly identical poses!

Kanye appears to have been munching on a croissant before falling asleep, and seeing as his mouth is open, we wonder if he's snoring...
Read more at http://www.x17online.com/#kVG6zuZIglReGCcK.99


----------



## dr.pepper

What must Kanye and Kris chat about? LOLZ. 

I'd take a show with just the two of them. :ninja:


----------



## redney

dr.pepper said:


> What must Kanye and Kris chat about? LOLZ.
> 
> I'd take a show with just the two of them. :ninja:



Kanye probably has more to talk about with PMK than with Kim.


----------



## michie

dr.pepper said:


> *What must Kanye and Kris chat about? LOLZ.
> *
> I'd take a show with just the two of them. :ninja:



Uh...the "product" they both share?


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> Uh...the "product" they both share?


And how they are going to market their new little product, the woman that everybody loves because she is cute and we haven't been oversaturated with her yet


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Wait, I thought North HATED Pink. This looks like a kid that loves seeing pink



I think she'd love those eggs no matter their color lol


----------



## celeb_analyzer

zippie said:


> I just can't with the stupid name these two idiots gave this kid. NORTH????



Honestly the name in itself isn't that bad in Hollywood land. It still beats Apple and many other stranger names. I just think it's cheesy and is something you think is cool at the time and then realize later it's making you cringe. The combination of north and west is not edgy or cool.


----------



## fionarcat

stylemepretty said:


> Well said. I couldn't agree more.



X2. Although they might be worth a fortune, ego overrides all common sense. What a bunch of self important dross, you'd think they were working for the United Nations. Historical? More like hysterical. Kanye fits right in. &#128515;


----------



## caitlin1214

Coco Belle said:


> OMG. I love the name Briseis. Congrats on choosing such a lovely name!!! Love to hear unusual and beautiful names used.
> 
> Every time someone names their baby McMadycynnlynne, something inside me dies... thank you for not being one of those people lol



There are unique baby names and then there are younique names.

Briseis is unique.

Made up names and butchered spellings are younique.


----------



## ByeKitty

celeb_analyzer said:


> Honestly the name in itself isn't that bad in Hollywood land. It still beats Apple and many other stranger names. I just think it's cheesy and is something you think is cool at the time and then realize later it's making you cringe. The combination of north and west is not edgy or cool.



Apple is actually a pretty cute, girly name to me. NORTH however, sounds completely random and weird. I can't imagine calling my daughter to come to me or something and then say "Nooorrrth!! Come here!". Nope! That word is not meant to be a name.


----------



## charmesh

I've seen other kids named north on Instagram some older than her. It's grown on me but it's still stupid with West.


----------



## Bentley1

North is a dumb name. They tried to be unique and creative and they failed.


----------



## zen1965

As usual one might add.
However, the worst, the absolute WORST names are Royal Reign and King Cairo and anything similar.
There are no words in the Englsh language or any other language I know of to describe how TACKY and awful they are.


----------



## Sassys

zen1965 said:


> As usual one might add.
> However, the worst, the absolute WORST names are Royal Reign and King Cairo and anything similar.
> There are no words in the Englsh language or any other language I know of to describe how TACKY and awful they are.



There are far worst!


Moroccan Scott  (Mariah Carey)
Kal-El Cage (Nicolas Cage)
Jermajesty (Jermaine Jackson)
Pilot Inspektor (Jason Lee)
Moxie Crimefighter (Penn Jillette)
Nakoa-Wolf ... (Lisa Bonet)
Zuma Nesta Rock (Gwen Stefani)
Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen (Frank Zappa)
Blue Angel (The Edge)
Mirabella Bunny (Bryan Adams)


----------



## zen1965

Jermajesty is in the vain of Royal Batsh*t Crazy Reign.
The others you quote are B.A.D, too.
One excuse: Frank Zappa. He was an exceptional artist, and I luv him. Thus, he is excused for calling his daughter Muffin Top.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> There are far worst!
> 
> 
> Moroccan Scott  (Mariah Carey)
> Kal-El Cage (Nicolas Cage)
> Jermajesty (Jermaine Jackson)
> Pilot Inspektor (Jason Lee)
> Moxie Crimefighter (Penn Jillette)
> Nakoa-Wolf ... (Lisa Bonet)
> Zuma Nesta Rock (Gwen Stefani)
> Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen (Frank Zappa)
> Blue Angel (The Edge)
> Mirabella Bunny (Bryan Adams)




Tu Morrow (Rob Morrow)


----------



## CeeJay

The sad thing is that these kids have to live with that name.  My parents gave the 3 of us more unusual names, and I remember the taunting in grade school.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Tu Morrow (Rob Morrow)



I have a cousin name tomorrow, so that was not weird to me. They use to tease her and ask if her sister's name was Yesterday


----------



## *spoiled*

ByeKitty said:


> Apple is actually a pretty cute, girly name to me. NORTH however, sounds completely random and weird. I can't imagine calling my daughter to come to me or something and then say "Nooorrrth!! Come here!". Nope! That word is not meant to be a name.



Apple isn't meant to be a name either... it's meant to be cut up on my salad.


----------



## poopsie

Well, after naming one child Moon Unit could Muffin Top Zappa be that far behind?

As for the name Briseis would you want people calling them Bris?


----------



## labelwhore04

North itself isn't the WORST name in the world. What makes it bad is that the last name is West. That's just stupid


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> There are far worst!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moroccan Scott  (Mariah Carey)
> 
> Kal-El Cage (Nicolas Cage)
> 
> Jermajesty (Jermaine Jackson)
> 
> Pilot Inspektor (Jason Lee)
> 
> Moxie Crimefighter (Penn Jillette)
> 
> Nakoa-Wolf ... (Lisa Bonet)
> 
> Zuma Nesta Rock (Gwen Stefani)
> 
> Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen (Frank Zappa)
> 
> Blue Angel (The Edge)
> 
> Mirabella Bunny (Bryan Adams)




have to add: 
brooklyn mowgli  (that other simpson girl)
moon unit zappa
tuscany (very pretentious IMO, thought the unknown woman was talking about a holiday when it turned up she was calling her daughter!)

i like frank zappa but i think is his fault! after the names he gave his kids celebrities seemed to be running over each other to call their kids something ridiculous


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> There are far worst!
> 
> 
> Moroccan Scott  (Mariah Carey)
> Kal-El Cage (Nicolas Cage)
> Jermajesty (Jermaine Jackson)
> Pilot Inspektor (Jason Lee)
> Moxie Crimefighter (Penn Jillette)
> Nakoa-Wolf ... (Lisa Bonet)
> Zuma Nesta Rock (Gwen Stefani)
> Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen (Frank Zappa)
> Blue Angel (The Edge)
> Mirabella Bunny (Bryan Adams)




oh my lamb *clutches pearls*


----------



## AECornell

It's Bronx Mowgli. Bronx is worse IMO. Brooklyn has be come a "real" name now but Bronx seems like a nickname.



pukasonqo said:


> have to add:
> brooklyn mowgli  (that other simpson girl)
> moon unit zappa
> tuscany (very pretentious IMO, thought the unknown woman was talking about a holiday when it turned up she was calling her daughter!)
> 
> i like frank zappa but i think is his fault! after the names he gave his kids celebrities seemed to be running over each other to call their kids something ridiculous


----------



## Jayne1

Zowie Bowie - but he changed it when he got older.

Sage Moonblood Stallone

Prince Michael II and Blanket?  Come on.  Why does no one comment on MJ names?  lol


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Zowie Bowie - but he changed it when he got older.
> 
> Sage Moonblood Stallone
> 
> Prince Michael II and Blanket?  Come on.  Why does no one comment on MJ names?  lol



Blanket is a nickname, that is not his government name.


----------



## AshTx.1

labelwhore04 said:


> North itself isn't the WORST name in the world. What makes it bad is that the last name is West. That's just stupid



I agree.


----------



## Gimmethebag

AECornell said:


> It's Bronx Mowgli. Bronx is worse IMO. Brooklyn has be come a "real" name now but Bronx seems like a nickname.


Yeah, I have a niece named Brooklyn and her parents are far from edgy or trying to be cool. 

My favorite celeb kind name of all time is Jermajesty.:giggles:


----------



## pukasonqo

AECornell said:


> It's Bronx Mowgli. Bronx is worse IMO. Brooklyn has be come a "real" name now but Bronx seems like a nickname.




ooops! me bad


----------



## CeeJay

Now this is more like it .. 


*Super size me! Artist makes celebrities pile on the  pounds in new campaign which urges stars to stop editing their Instagram  images *


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-stars-Photoshop-Instagram.html#ixzz3W5NG7cdH 


​


----------



## AECornell

Haha that's ok, stupid names are hard to remember, lol.



pukasonqo said:


> ooops! me bad


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Dweezil and Moon Unit Zappa for the win.

Dweezil was actually on MTV for a bit and is an excellent guitarist..and is/was sort of a hottie....but..Dweezil. Oh Frank.....lol

Edit: add Jason Lee's son...Pilot Inspektor to the list.

Stupidest name trend...changing how many letters/composition for luck ie;.Daaannii.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> There are far worst!
> 
> 
> Moroccan Scott  (Mariah Carey)
> Kal-El Cage (Nicolas Cage)
> Jermajesty (Jermaine Jackson)
> Pilot Inspektor (Jason Lee)
> Moxie Crimefighter (Penn Jillette)
> Nakoa-Wolf ... (Lisa Bonet)
> Zuma Nesta Rock (Gwen Stefani)
> Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen (Frank Zappa)
> Blue Angel (The Edge)
> Mirabella Bunny (Bryan Adams)


Ahhh, give Lisa a little credit....Nakoa-Wolf is based on Jason Mamoa's heritage....

Now, Jermajestey, is a hot mess.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> There are far worst!
> 
> 
> Moroccan Scott  (Mariah Carey)
> Kal-El Cage (Nicolas Cage)
> Jermajesty (Jermaine Jackson)
> Pilot Inspektor (Jason Lee)
> Moxie Crimefighter (Penn Jillette)
> Nakoa-Wolf ... (Lisa Bonet)
> Zuma Nesta Rock (Gwen Stefani)
> Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen (Frank Zappa)
> Blue Angel (The Edge)
> Mirabella Bunny (Bryan Adams)


Moxie is cute in a crimefighter sort of way, and totally fits Penn Jillette's personality. Nakoa is an ethnic name,  Lisa Bonet is the really sexy Pacific Islander guy from Game of Thrones. And Mirabella is actually a classic name, an Bunny seems to be a middle name. And outside of gossip rags I doubt it used except by her family. Bunny is a classic waspy nickname. An poor Moroccan can at least use Scott or M.Scott Cannon as a name if he wants a normal career.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> *Ahhh, give Lisa a little credit....Nakoa-Wolf is based on Jason Mamoa's heritage....*
> 
> Now, Jermajestey, is a hot mess.





exactly!   that is totally totally different!    

don't get me started on jermajestey!!


----------



## jclaybo

Whenever Kim hasnt been pictured for 3 days or more my assumption is she is allowing her face time to heal.

Also I'm going to ignore that strict policy link at the top of the page like Kim ignores North


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> It's Bronx Mowgli. Bronx is worse IMO. Brooklyn has be come a "real" name now but Bronx seems like a nickname.


And Brooklyn seems more upmarket than Bronx. If you are going to name your kid after New York real estate at least name him after the nice part. Wonder what Bronx's new sibling will be named, or if granny Diana Ross will put her foot down. She named all her kids pretty normal names


----------



## CeeJay

jclaybo said:


> Whenever Kim hasnt been pictured for 3 days or more my assumption is she is allowing her face time to heal.
> 
> *Also I'm going to ignore that strict policy link at the top of the page like Kim ignores North*



It's Vlad's annual April Fool's day joke!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Does North have a middle name or is she only North West?


----------



## AECornell

Jason Mamoa is a fine man and I would name my kid whatever he told me to [emoji57]



Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhh, give Lisa a little credit....Nakoa-Wolf is based on Jason Mamoa's heritage....
> 
> Now, Jermajestey, is a hot mess.


----------



## AECornell

Haha. The Bronx has some beautiful architecture and places, but there are also not so great parts, like any other borough. We wanted to use a NYC area name because living there meant a lot to DH and I. We ended up with a Hudson. Another name on my list (not so much DHs) was Bedford (would've called him Ford).



charmesh said:


> And Brooklyn seems more upmarket than Bronx. If you are going to name your kid after New York real estate at least name him after the nice part. Wonder what Bronx's new sibling will be named, or if granny Diana Ross will put her foot down. She named all her kids pretty normal names


----------



## dangerouscurves

sassys said:


> there are far worst!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moroccan scott  (mariah carey)
> 
> kal-el cage (nicolas cage)
> 
> jermajesty (jermaine jackson)
> 
> pilot inspektor (jason lee)
> 
> moxie crimefighter (penn jillette)
> 
> nakoa-wolf ... (lisa bonet)
> 
> zuma nesta rock (gwen stefani)
> 
> diva thin muffin pigeen (frank zappa)
> 
> blue angel (the edge)
> 
> mirabella bunny (bryan adams)







ysolovely said:


> tu morrow (rob morrow)







sassys said:


> i have a cousin name tomorrow, so that was not weird to me. They use to tease her and ask if her sister's name was yesterday







poopsie said:


> well, after naming one child moon unit could muffin top zappa be that far behind?
> 
> As for the name briseis would you want people calling them bris?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> There are far worst!
> 
> Jermajesty (Jermaine Jackson)
> Pilot Inspektor (Jason Lee)
> Moxie Crimefighter (Penn Jillette)
> Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen (Frank Zappa)


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> Does North have a middle name or is she only North West?


yes its ByNorth
North ByNorth West


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Jason Mamoa is a fine man and I would name my kid whatever he told me to [emoji57]


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> yes its ByNorth
> North ByNorth West


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> Jason Mamoa is a fine man and *I would name my kid whatever he told me to *[emoji57]






   thank you!!!


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Haha. The Bronx has some beautiful architecture and places, but there are also not so great parts, like any other borough. We wanted to use a NYC area name because living there meant a lot to DH and I. We ended up with a Hudson. Another name on my list (not so much DHs) was Bedford (would've called him Ford).


Love Hudson and Bedford. I've always loved Brook Lynn as a first and middle. There's also Bellerose, Hollis and Fulton which I like also. Bellerose is my fav of those three though.


----------



## AECornell

Soooo when's the last time we actually talked about Kim? I've been out of town and haven't kept up with the thread, so I'm out of the loop.


----------



## pukasonqo

charmesh said:


> And Brooklyn seems more upmarket than Bronx. If you are going to name your kid after New York real estate at least name him after the nice part. Wonder what Bronx's new sibling will be named, or if granny Diana Ross will put her foot down. She named all her kids pretty normal names




i suggest manhattan bagheera for the new baby, just to keep the NY and "the jungle book" theme in the family


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> Soooo when's the last time we actually talked about Kim? I've been out of town and haven't kept up with the thread, so I'm out of the loop.



Kim who? &#128516;


----------



## Bentley1

The worst celeb name has
Got to be Jermajesty. 
I swear I thought it was a joke and a spoof name the very first time i heard it. It's equally as comical today as it was the first time I heard it[emoji28]


----------



## AECornell

http://imoviequotes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/12.gif


----------



## Encore Hermes

Otay






*Kim Kardashian has been told by a doctor that she will need to have her uterus removed if she is to get pregnant again.*

In a preview clip from an upcoming episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Kim is seen calling her husband Kanye West with the shocking news.

Talking to the cameras, Kim reveals the latest development in her pregnancy struggle after she visits a fertility doctor.



Im trying to get a hold of Kanye, because I just came from my fertility doctor and they need me to go into surgery to clear out something in my uterus, she told the cameras.

When you have your baby, this will be your last one, because the problem is your placenta grew on your uterus, so when you have another baby, your placenta will go right to that hole and then well have a team of doctors waiting right there, to remove your uterus and put you into emergency surgery right there because you cant bleed too much, Kim tells her husband.



*.....Now there is nothing more, on this earth than I want than to be pregnant again, Kim told the camera.*

Video in link (have not watched)
http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/doctor-tells-kim-kardashian-need-5443537


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Otay
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948103
> View attachment 2948104
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian has been told by a doctor that she will need to have her uterus removed if she is to get pregnant again.*
> 
> In a preview clip from an upcoming episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Kim is seen calling her husband Kanye West with the shocking news.
> 
> Talking to the cameras, Kim reveals the latest development in her pregnancy struggle after she visits a fertility doctor.
> 
> 
> Im trying to get a hold of Kanye, because I just came from my fertility doctor and they need me to go into surgery to clear out something in my uterus, she told the cameras.
> 
> When you have your baby, this will be your last one, because the problem is your placenta grew on your uterus, so when you have another baby, your placenta will go right to that hole and then well have a team of doctors waiting right there, to remove your uterus and put you into emergency surgery right there because you cant bleed too much, Kim tells her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> *.....Now there is nothing more, on this earth than I want than to be pregnant again, Kim told the camera.*
> 
> Video in link (have not watched)
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/doctor-tells-kim-kardashian-need-5443537



  Everyone here said she would never want to get pregnant again.


----------



## AECornell

Um, your placenta attaches to your uterus. That's what it does. It's not a hole. That's the cervix. If she had placenta previa, the placenta attaches too low and can cover the cervix. Also, it's not a condition that is predictable so the chances of that happening again (if it happened to her) aren't high.

This is such a load of bull on her part. She's setting up her storyline for a surrogate. It's so transparent.

If she does have something that is causing her to have this surgery and she misspoke, then I feel bad. But it pisses me off if she's using this as a means to just not have to be pregnant for vanity reasons. She's talking about a serious issue and so many people have to deal with issues regarding pregnancy, real issues, and she's lying about it?



Encore Hermes said:


> Otay
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948103
> View attachment 2948104
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian has been told by a doctor that she will need to have her uterus removed if she is to get pregnant again.*
> 
> In a preview clip from an upcoming episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Kim is seen calling her husband Kanye West with the shocking news.
> 
> Talking to the cameras, Kim reveals the latest development in her pregnancy struggle after she visits a fertility doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to get a hold of Kanye, because I just came from my fertility doctor and they need me to go into surgery to clear out something in my uterus, she told the cameras.
> 
> When you have your baby, this will be your last one, because the problem is your placenta grew on your uterus, so when you have another baby, your placenta will go right to that hole and then well have a team of doctors waiting right there, to remove your uterus and put you into emergency surgery right there because you cant bleed too much, Kim tells her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> *.....Now there is nothing more, on this earth than I want than to be pregnant again, Kim told the camera.*
> 
> Video in link (have not watched)
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/doctor-tells-kim-kardashian-need-5443537


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Otay
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948103
> View attachment 2948104
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian has been told by a doctor that she will need to have her uterus removed if she is to get pregnant again.*
> 
> In a preview clip from an upcoming episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Kim is seen calling her husband Kanye West with the shocking news.
> 
> Talking to the cameras, Kim reveals the latest development in her pregnancy struggle after she visits a fertility doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to get a hold of Kanye, because I just came from my fertility doctor and they need me to go into surgery to clear out something in my uterus, she told the cameras.
> 
> When you have your baby, this will be your last one, because the problem is your placenta grew on your uterus, so when you have another baby, your placenta will go right to that hole and then well have a team of doctors waiting right there, to remove your uterus and put you into emergency surgery right there because you cant bleed too much, Kim tells her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> *.....Now there is nothing more, on this earth than I want than to be pregnant again, Kim told the camera.*
> 
> Video in link (have not watched)
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/doctor-tells-kim-kardashian-need-5443537



How can you have a baby without an uterus. It's kind of necessary to have a baby. Does she know how it works. The placenta is supposed to attach to the uterine wall.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Never been pregnant so this probably is a dumb question


Wouldn't she know that she had this problem right after the birth of North? Long time ago? 

Why doesn't she give the condition a name? It really sounds fake without a diagnosis.

And what is 'clear out something in my uterus'


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Never been pregnant so this probably is a dumb question
> 
> 
> Wouldn't she know that she had this problem right after the birth of North? Long time ago?
> 
> Why doesn't she give the condition a name? It really sounds fake without a diagnosis.
> 
> And what is 'clear out something in my uterus'



Sounds like a STD has made a home up in there. If there had been a hole in the uterus it would have been obvious at North's delivery. They would have had a problem stopping the bleeding. And if a hole a had remained you think blood would have leaked into to her abdomen since then.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sounds like they cleared out what was left of her brain in a lobotomy. 

If it's your uterus and reproductive health at real risk, you know your facts. That alone screams BS to me. Girl has NO clue.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks embalmed.


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> Sounds like a STD has made a home up in there. If there had been a hole in the uterus it would have been obvious at North's delivery. They would have had a problem stopping the bleeding. And if a hole a had remained you think blood would have leaked into to her abdomen since then.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sounds like they cleared out what was left of her brain in a lobotomy.
> 
> If it's your uterus and reproductive health at real risk, you know your facts. That alone screams BS to me. Girl has NO clue.



Honestly this show..............watch, kourtney will volunteer to be surrogate but there will be concerns that she will want to keep the baby. That should use up an hour.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> Um, your placenta attaches to your uterus. That's what it does. It's not a hole. That's the cervix. If she had placenta previa, the placenta attaches too low and can cover the cervix. Also, it's not a condition that is predictable so the chances of that happening again (if it happened to her) aren't high.
> 
> This is such a load of bull on her part. She's setting up her storyline for a surrogate. It's so transparent.
> 
> If she does have something that is causing her to have this surgery and she misspoke, then I feel bad. But it pisses me off if she's using this as a means to just not have to be pregnant for vanity reasons. She's talking about a serious issue and so many people have to deal with issues regarding pregnancy, real issues, and she's lying about it?



This is why I will never understand how the universe constantly gives this woman everything on a silver platter. She is trash, yet gets everything she wants, while good people cry themselves to sleep begging, pleading and praying for things they want in life. She is lying. If you don't want to be pregnant and want someone to do it for you, OWN it!!


----------



## igraine57

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sounds like they cleared out what was left of her brain in a lobotomy.
> 
> If it's your uterus and reproductive health at real risk, you know your facts. That alone screams BS to me. Girl has NO clue.




[emoji23] to the lobotomy! Such BS


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Honestly this show..............watch, kourtney will volunteer to be surrogate but there will be concerns that she will want to keep the baby. That should use up an hour.



Nope, Kris will volunteer


----------



## stylemepretty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sounds like they cleared out what was left of her brain in a lobotomy.
> 
> If it's your uterus and reproductive health at real risk, you know your facts. That alone screams BS to me. Girl has NO clue.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> How can you have a baby without an uterus. It's kind of necessary to have a baby. Does she know how it works. The placenta is supposed to attach to the uterine wall.



She's trying to say if she has another kid, they will take her uterus after she gives birth


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Nope, Kris will volunteer


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> She's trying to say if she has another kid, they will take her uterus after she gives birth



That's not something you know usually before you are in labor. Even with placenta previa the placenta can migrate upwards as the uterus grows. I had a mild case my first pregnancy. But I have real infertility & high risk pregnancies. As in my last birth plan involved plans for an air ambulance. So her quotes sound like the lies of a crazy attention seeking woman.


----------



## Mumotons

I think this is BS and quite frankly she is belittling all those people who have genuine fertility issues, for vanity and ratings. Man up Kimmie and admit the real reason you want a surrogate is because you are too vain !


----------



## AECornell

I googled. This is what I could find on postpartum hysterectomy, which is what she would have. From what I skimmed, it seems like something you wouldn't know you'd need until after delivery.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1848201-overview#aw2aab6b2b2



> Normally, the placenta attaches to the uterus via specialized  endometrium for the exchange of various nutrients between mother and  fetus during pregnancy. Once the fetus delivers, the placenta separates  and the uterus contracts down and shrinks in size. Cessation of bleeding  requires the myometrial layer to contract down tightly to close off the  special uterine vessels (spiral arteries) that grew during pregnancy  and to decrease the surface area exposed on the inside of the uterus  where the placenta was attached (placental bed).
> The most common indication for cesarean hysterectomy is abnormal placentation,[2] which  is most commonly diagnosed when the placenta fails to separate from the  underlying tissue. Various degrees of abnormal placentation are noted:  placenta accreta (adherence of the placenta to myometrium), increta  (invasion through myometrium), and percreta (invasion all the way  through the myometrium into serosa, frequently into the bladder). Risk  factors for abnormal placentation include prior cesarean delivery,  placenta previa, and prior uterine surgery including myomectomy (fibroid  removal) and curettage (see the image below).
> 
> Abnormal placentation may be suspected prior to delivery based on  ultrasonography or MRI or based on risk factors, but it can also be  encountered unexpectedly at delivery.
> Another indication for cesarean hysterectomy is postpartum hemorrhage,[1] which  most commonly results from uterine atony (failure of the uterus to  contract into a firm muscle after delivery of the placenta). Several  uterotonic medications are available to control obstetric hemorrhage,  and several procedures may be used when medications fail, such as  balloon tamponade (ie, Bakri balloon) as well as bilateral uterine  artery ligation (ie, O&#8217;Leary sutures) or compression sutures (eg,  B-Lynch suture. If these measures fail and the mother continues to  hemorrhage, hysterectomy is often the next step.
> Bilateral internal iliac (hypogastric) artery ligation may  also be attempted prior to performing a hysterectomy or to control  continued bleeding after a hysterectomy; however, this procedure is  difficult and requires a highly skilled surgeon. Uterine artery  embolization, performed by interventional radiology, is another option  that may be considered to reduce bleeding in a stable patient if  facilities are available.
> 
> 
> 
> An uncommon indication for cesarean hysterectomy is cancer, such as cervical cancer and endometrial cancer. Cervical cancer is one of the most common cancers diagnosed in pregnancy[2] and  is managed either with radiation, chemotherapy, or surgery, and in  certain instances, a gynecologic oncologist may advise hysterectomy at  the time of cesarean delivery to minimize the number of times a woman is  under anesthesia and also remove the cancer in a timely fashion


----------



## jclaybo

AECornell said:


> Um, your placenta attaches to your uterus. That's what it does. It's not a hole. That's the cervix. If she had placenta previa, the placenta attaches too low and can cover the cervix. Also, it's not a condition that is predictable so the chances of that happening again (if it happened to her) aren't high.
> 
> This is such a load of bull on her part. She's setting up her storyline for a surrogate. It's so transparent.
> 
> If she does have something that is causing her to have this surgery and she misspoke, then I feel bad. But it pisses me off if she's using this as a means to just not have to be pregnant for vanity reasons. She's talking about a serious issue and so many people have to deal with issues regarding pregnancy, real issues, and she's lying about it?



yeah my cousin had that with her last child which was child number 5 and she did loose a lot of blood she had previously had a c-section with her twins and was doing a vbac. and they told her right after there in the hospital that she wouldnt be able to have another child. To this day I am not sure if she ever had her tubes tied, lawd she dont need no more kids


----------



## Bentley1

Eek this stuff is all really scary. It would be pure evil on Kim's part to lie about going through these issues just to set up a storyline for a surrogate. How insane. 
If you want a surrogate, just say so. Who cares.


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> Jason Mamoa is a fine man and I would name my kid whatever he told me to [emoji57]



Yes lawd!!


----------



## AECornell

After I gave birth I thought "I can't do this ish again." I didn't have any extreme complications, but I did have them (during and after birth) and I wasn't prepared for how hard recovery was going to be. Now 9 months later I'm ready to get pregnant again, can't convince DH yet, but I want to. You forget about all the bad crap that happens and the pain. I am able to get pregnant and carry my own child, but if I couldn't and I could afford it, I would hire a surrogate. It wouldn't be my first choice because I want to be the one birthing my child. The fact that she wants to do so just because she doesn't want to "ruin" her body, is such BS. The fact that she is so vain that she thinks she won't look "sexy" anymore, ugh, what a gross person she is. I used to be toned and 10lbs lighter, but honestly, I don't even care anymore. I know my body has changed, but it has gone through something amazing.

Of course we're still speculating here, and we don't really know what's going on, but we can guess and be almost certain. If she really does have a medical condition that would be life-threatening if she got pregnant again, then I feel really sorry for her. But it doesn't seem like she's that into motherhood in the first place and she has lied so many times in the past that I can't believe a word she says.


----------



## cph706

They are referring to placenta accreta/increta/percreta where the placenta doesn't separate properly immediately following delivery. This can sometimes be detected during pregnancy with MRI.  If they know someone has this then after delivery they watch carefully to see if separation occurs and if bleeding persists they are quick to perform a hysterectomy. However they can't tell prior to conception that a person will definitely have this problem, they might be suspicious based on past history but won't know for sure about placentation.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> This is why I will never understand how the universe constantly gives this woman everything on a silver platter. She is trash, yet gets everything she wants, while good people cry themselves to sleep begging, pleading and praying for things they want in life.


That's what I always say. Also, never any consequences for any of them.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

All of this talk about names and no one has mentioned Lil Mo's kids weird names? Like at all lol. Maybe it's because she's not popular.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I always say. Also, never any consequences for any of them.



This! It's like the universe is at their beck and call. I just don't understand any of. Just when we think, we are finally rid of them, they are right back on top. I swear, when I watch my friends struggle with life and they are such good people, it really pisses me off when I read about this family. I know we don't really know what goes on behind the scences, but it can't be that damn bad. They all have beautiful homes, gorgeous kids, money galore in the bank, first class travel, and parties galore.

It pisses me off there are people out there who are truly talented in LA and work their butts off trying to make it and refuse to sleep their way to the top and get nothing. Kim sleeps her way up and her siblings get rewarded right along with her and none have an ounce of talent. Whatever happend to what are parents taugh us: "when you are a good person and do good things, you will always have good things happen for you and you will always be rewarded". Guess that was all bull.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> This! It's like the universe is at their beck and call. I just don't understand any of. Just when we think, we are finally rid of them, they are right back on top. I swear, when I watch my friends struggle with life and they are such good people, it really pisses me off when I read about this family. I know we don't really know what goes on behind the scences, but it can't be that damn bad. They all have beautiful homes, gorgeous kids, money galore in the bank, first class travel, and parties galore.




And all of this coupled with the fact that they do nothing in the way of charity or social causes or awareness is the reason so many people dislike them.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> This! It's like the universe is at their beck and call. I just don't understand any of. Just when we think, we are finally rid of them, they are right back on top. I swear, when I watch my friends struggle with life and they are such good people, it really pisses me off when I read about this family. I know we don't really know what goes on behind the scences, but it can't be that damn bad. They all have beautiful homes, gorgeous kids, money galore in the bank, first class travel, and parties galore.



All that glitters...Hell, they aren't even glittering. I wouldn't want these people's lives. Sorry. And, I don't think they're the luckiest nor happiest people even with all the things we *think* they have. They don't even seem to like each other, the men in their family are all basketcases and their mama is a pimp in every sense of the word. I'll keep my lowkey life and lil modest home...


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I'm gonna call bs.  If a piece of placenta was left in the womb after north, it would cause one hell of an infection, and if they didn't remove it till close to 2 years later she's likely have died of sepsis or the like.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> All that glitters...Hell, they aren't even glittering. I wouldn't want these people's lives. Sorry. And, I don't think they're the luckiest nor happiest people even with all the things we *think* they have. They don't even seem to like each other, the men in their family are all basketcases and their mama is a pimp in every sense of the word. I'll keep my lowkey life and lil modest home...



I know. I am just tired of good people always coming in last. And people like the Kardashians always getting things handed to them on a platinum platter, when they did nothing to deserve it.


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:


> I know. I am just tired of good people always coming in last. And people like the Kardashians always getting things handed to them on a platinum platter, when they did nothing to deserve it.




I agree with each of your posts. It's sickening to watch, it's nauseating to hear people fawn over them and to watch the whole trashy bunch of them with those ugly cosmetically altered faces with their smug smiles. 
Although in the airport the other day I overheard a group of well dressed good looking guys saying something to the effect is "the only people who are fans of that family are the uneducated ghetto types".


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> She's trying to say if she has another kid, *they will take her uterus after she gives birth*




**fingers crossed**


----------



## LuxePRW

michie said:


> all that glitters...hell, they aren't even glittering. I wouldn't want these people's lives. Sorry. And, i don't think they're the luckiest nor happiest people even with all the things we *think* they have. They don't even seem to like each other, the men in their family are all basketcases and their mama is a pimp in every sense of the word. I'll keep my lowkey life and lil modest home...



+1000


----------



## jclaybo

I would like to feel empathy for Kim but everything she does is turned into a segment for the show so I just can't. She doesn't make herself likable by constantly whining like her life isn't filled with people to be at her beck and call every minute and like she's a regular working mother like the rest of us. FOH.


----------



## caitlin1214

michie said:


> All that glitters...Hell, they aren't even glittering. I wouldn't want these people's lives. Sorry. And, I don't think they're the luckiest nor happiest people even with all the things we *think* they have. They don't even seem to like each other, the men in their family are all basketcases and their mama is a pimp in every sense of the word. I'll keep my lowkey life and lil modest home...





... And soul, and eduction, and self respect ....


----------



## shaurin

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I'm gonna call bs.  If a piece of placenta was left in the womb after north, it would cause one hell of an infection, and if they didn't remove it till close to 2 years later she's likely have died of sepsis or the like.




Yep.  I stopped contracting after I delivered my twins with my placentas still inside.  They had to give me pitocin to start contracting again.  Even when the placentas came out the doc could see on her machine that there were bits still inside.  She told me that if she didn't get it all out it could cause serious complications later on so she had to do a d and c to get the remaining bits out.  My doc didn't say I couldn't have any more kids but she did say that it was likely to happen again if I were to get pregnant again.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

shaurin said:


> Yep.  I stopped contracting after I delivered my twins with my placentas still inside.  They had to give me pitocin to start contracting again.  Even when the placentas came out the doc could see on her machine that there were bits still inside.  She told me that if she didn't get it all out it could cause serious complications later on so she had to do a d and c to get the remaining bits out.  My doc didn't say I couldn't have any more kids but she did say that it was likely to happen again if I were to get pregnant again.




Exactly.  There is NO WAY she could go this long and be walking around.


----------



## chowlover2

michie said:


> All that glitters...Hell, they aren't even glittering. I wouldn't want these people's lives. Sorry. And, I don't think they're the luckiest nor happiest people even with all the things we *think* they have. They don't even seem to like each other, the men in their family are all basketcases and their mama is a pimp in every sense of the word. I'll keep my lowkey life and lil modest home...



Agreed!


----------



## pukasonqo

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Exactly.  There is NO WAY she could go this long and be walking around.




she would have died of sepsis if any little bit of placenta was left behind


----------



## Oryx816

Maybe the placenta is now in her a**.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jimmyshoogirl said:


> All of this talk about names and no one has mentioned Lil Mo's kids weird names? Like at all lol. Maybe it's because she's not popular.



What are the names?



pursegrl12 said:


> **fingers crossed**



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

dangerouscurves said:


> What are the names?



According to Wikipedia, Heaven Love'on Stone and God'Iss Love Stone.


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> All that glitters...Hell, they aren't even glittering. I wouldn't want these people's lives. Sorry. And, I don't think they're the luckiest nor happiest people even with all the things we *think* they have. They don't even seem to like each other, the men in their family are all basketcases and their mama is a pimp in every sense of the word. I'll keep my lowkey life and lil modest home...


Yep! Nothing but lies. 

We only see the surface, not what happens behind the scenes. All it takes is for someone to do a little research but they might not be able to sleep that night.


----------



## madamefifi

berrydiva said:


> And all of this coupled with the fact that they do nothing in the way of charity or social causes or awareness is the reason so many people dislike them.




This, right here. They contribute absolutely nothing to the world even though they are certainly in a position to use their fame and fortune for good. It's sickening.


----------



## lawchick

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe the placenta is now in her a**.



Lawd!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Encore Hermes said:


> Never been pregnant so this probably is a dumb question
> 
> 
> Wouldn't she know that she had this problem right after the birth of North? Long time ago?
> 
> Why doesn't she give the condition a name? It really sounds fake without a diagnosis.
> 
> And what is 'clear out something in my uterus'



Like when she had Botox for the "first" time and had a reaction. You can clearly see it was not her. Lame.


----------



## yinnie

I recall she was looking to eat her placenta for retain youth. Maybe there are bits in there because she ate it  ok jk


----------



## AECornell

This is why I was SO glad I had an ultrasound after delivery. My heart rate skyrocketed so they thought I might be bleeding because of retained placenta. It made me feel a lot better knowing they checked me and saw that nothing was left behind and I wasn't bleeding. Stupid low platelets, I'm pretty sure that's the reason for my heart rate. I got severely anemic.

I guess knowing my issue and that there are so many women who have severe issues with pregnancy/postpartum, that if she is lying, it truly is disgusting. I hope she's not. I hope she is not that low of a person to lie about something so severe. 

Like they said to Alex and Simon on RHoNY, just own it. Don't lie about stupid ish. If you want/do something, just own it, people will like you a hell of a lot more.



pukasonqo said:


> she would have died of sepsis if any little bit of placenta was left behind


----------



## sally.m

Irishgal said:


> I agree with each of your posts. It's sickening to watch, it's nauseating to hear people fawn over them and to watch the whole trashy bunch of them with those ugly cosmetically altered faces with their smug smiles.
> Although in the airport the other day I overheard a group of well dressed good looking guys saying something to the effect is "the only people who are fans of that family are the uneducated ghetto types".



You should  have patted them on the back and brought those boys a drink!


----------



## stylemepretty

Kim is so stupid making these dumb a.ss comments. I'd like for the doctor to remove her vocal chords instead. She speaks such sh!t.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dangerouscurves said:


> What are the names?
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


See below 





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> According to Wikipedia, Heaven Love'on Stone and God'Iss Love Stone.



We get it you love the Lort but why hate the kids lol. she only did this madness to the daughters and not her sons. I think she has 4 or 5 kids.


----------



## .pursefiend.

AECornell said:


> Jason Mamoa is a fine man and I would name my kid whatever he told me to [emoji57]



yes he is! *fans self*


----------



## .pursefiend.

jclaybo said:


> yes its ByNorth
> North ByNorth West




i am weak!


----------



## lizmil

I really believe this family has sold their souls.


----------



## MY2CENT

Let us prey diaper butt girl doesn't breed anymore litters, she has got to have her head examined


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> This! It's like the universe is at their beck and call. I just don't understand any of. Just when we think, we are finally rid of them, they are right back on top. I swear, when I watch my friends struggle with life and they are such good people, it really pisses me off when I read about this family. I know we don't really know what goes on behind the scences, but it can't be that damn bad. They all have beautiful homes, gorgeous kids, money galore in the bank, first class travel, and parties galore.
> 
> It pisses me off there are people out there who are truly talented in LA and work their butts off trying to make it and refuse to sleep their way to the top and get nothing. Kim sleeps her way up and her siblings get rewarded right along with her and none have an ounce of talent. Whatever happend to what are parents taugh us: "when you are a good person and do good things, you will always have good things happen for you and you will always be rewarded". Guess that was all bull.



I see what you're saying, that they "seem" to have it all, but thats the key word, they SEEM to but i doubt any of them are genuinely happy with their lives and i bet theres a lot of bad stuff that goes on behind the scenes. I mean how great could things really be when Kris and Kim are both with a gay man, Kourts bf is a douchebag alcoholic, Khloes man cheated on her and now shes divorced, Rob hates them all, etc. They have problems too, its just overlooked because of all the glitter and glam.


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> After I gave birth I thought "I can't do this ish again." I didn't have any extreme complications, but I did have them (during and after birth) and I wasn't prepared for how hard recovery was going to be. Now 9 months later I'm ready to get pregnant again, can't convince DH yet, but I want to. You forget about all the bad crap that happens and the pain. I am able to get pregnant and carry my own child, but if I couldn't and I could afford it, I would hire a surrogate. It wouldn't be my first choice because I want to be the one birthing my child. The fact that she wants to do so just because she doesn't want to "ruin" her body, is such BS. The fact that she is so vain that she thinks she won't look "sexy" anymore, ugh, what a gross person she is. I used to be toned and 10lbs lighter, but honestly, I don't even care anymore. I know my body has changed, but it has gone through something amazing.
> 
> Of course we're still speculating here, and we don't really know what's going on, but we can guess and be almost certain. If she really does have a medical condition that would be life-threatening if she got pregnant again, then I feel really sorry for her. But it doesn't seem like she's that into motherhood in the first place and she has lied so many times in the past that I can't believe a word she says.



My mom advises her patients to give themselves at least a year to allow their bodies to recover. You'd be surprised how many woman come back pregnant before their 6 weeks recovery are even up.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This is why I will never understand how the universe constantly gives this woman everything on a silver platter. *She is trash*, yet gets everything she wants, while good people cry themselves to sleep begging, pleading and praying for things they want in life. *She is lying. If you don't want to be pregnant and want someone to do it for you, OWN it!*!






PREACH!!!!   kim could tell me it is raining and i would go look outside for myself before i believed ANYTHING that she-cow told me!


----------



## AECornell

My OB says a year, too. Some people from my birth club on Babycenter got pregnant within the first three months. I don't even know how they thought about having sex let alone actually doing it. 



Ladybug09 said:


> My mom advises her patients to give themselves at least a year to allow their bodies to recover. You'd be surprised how many woman come back pregnant before their 6 weeks recovery are even up.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> This! It's like the universe is at their beck and call. I just don't understand any of. Just when we think, we are finally rid of them, they are right back on top. I swear, when I watch my friends struggle with life and they are such good people, it really pisses me off when I read about this family. I know we don't really know what goes on behind the scences, but it can't be that damn bad. They all have beautiful homes, gorgeous kids, money galore in the bank, first class travel, and parties galore.
> 
> It pisses me off there are people out there who are truly talented in LA and work their butts off trying to make it and refuse to sleep their way to the top and get nothing. Kim sleeps her way up and her siblings get rewarded right along with her and none have an ounce of talent. *Whatever happend to what are parents taugh us: "when you are a good person and do good things, you will always have good things happen for you and you will always be rewarded". Guess that was all bull.*



SAD BUT TRUE! .. in addition to "if you work really hard, you will be rewarded" .. really? .. N-O-P-E!  Nowadays, it's who you know, not WHAT you know (or just sleeping the way up the ladder).  I hear 'ya *Sassys* .. big disappointment to me too.


----------



## labelwhore04

CeeJay said:


> SAD BUT TRUE! .. in addition to "if you work really hard, you will be rewarded" .. really? .. N-O-P-E!  *Nowadays, it's who you know, not WHAT you know (or just sleeping the way up the ladder).*  I hear 'ya *Sassys* .. big disappointment to me too.



Its so true. You don't realize how much truth there is to that saying until you go out into the working world. I have a business degree(about to graduate) and i can't even find an unpaid internship, while all my friends who don't even have degrees are making 40-50k at 22 years old because they got a hook up. I've pretty much given up on trying to find a job the old fashioned way.


----------



## AECornell

You're so right. My husband got his internship in finance because I had a friend who had just finished one. My husband went on to work for that company and has a good job. His original major was technology but it sits within the business area of our university, so even though he technically didn't have a finance degree it didn't end up making a difference in his career.

Sometimes you luck out. You end up missing out on certain jobs (or internships) but then something comes along that works out really well for you. The waiting, however, sucks.



labelwhore04 said:


> Its so true. You don't realize how much truth there is to that saying until you go out into the working world. I have a business degree(about to graduate) and i can't even find an unpaid internship, while all my friends who don't even have degrees are making 40-50k at 22 years old because they got a hook up. I've pretty much given up on trying to find a job the old fashioned way.


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> SAD BUT TRUE! .. in addition to "if you work really hard, you will be rewarded" .. really? .. N-O-P-E!  Nowadays, it's who you know, not WHAT you know (or just sleeping the way up the ladder).  I hear 'ya *Sassys* .. big disappointment to me too.


When was it ever about what you know? Who you know is the foundation of Ivy league schools, you go there not for education but for connections. Working smart over working hard gets rewarded unfortunately.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Its so true. You don't realize how much truth there is to that saying until you go out into the working world. I have a business degree(about to graduate) and i can't even find an unpaid internship, while all my friends who don't even have degrees are making 40-50k at 22 years old because they got a hook up. I've pretty much given up on trying to find a job the old fashioned way.



Good luck on your search I remember feeling the same. It will work out for you.


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> When was it ever about what you know? Who you know is the foundation of Ivy league schools, you go there not for education but for connections. Working smart over working hard gets rewarded unfortunately.



I went to an Ivy league school, but it only gets you so far.  In Financial Services, it's more rewarded if you have a good Golf game, and most of the females are never invited (even if you did play well).  We always joke around that all the "real" meetings happen in the Men's Room.


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> My mom advises her patients to give themselves at least a year to allow their bodies to recover. You'd be surprised how many woman come back pregnant before their 6 weeks recovery are even up.




What? Pregnant 6 weeks after giving birth? Sorry, but I'm having a very judgmental moment right now.


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> I went to an Ivy league school, but it only gets you so far.  In Financial Services, it's more rewarded if you have a good Golf game, and most of the females are never invited (even if you did play well).  We always joke around that all the "real" meetings happen in the Men's Room.


Right there with you. I'm in finance too. I forced myself to learn to play golf and tennis so I can make sure I'm included. I've done meetings at strip clubs too. And all if that only accounts for about 25% of the time they spend doing business at those places. So I completely agree that it only gets you so far but it gets you a little closer than those without the connections or exposure.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> What? Pregnant 6 weeks after giving birth? Sorry, but I'm having a very judgmental moment right now.



lol. My aunt got pregnant 3-4 months after having a baby. She was one of those people that thought breast feeding was a form a birth control


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Right there with you. I'm in finance too. I forced myself to learn to play golf and tennis so I can make sure I'm included. I've done meetings at strip clubs too. And all if that only accounts for about 25% of the time they spend doing business at those places. So I completely agree that it only gets you so far but it gets you a little closer than those without the connections or exposure.



I work in IT and I had to pretty much learn to think and act like a man to fit in with the "boys club" (golf included and I HATE golf). I guess it worked since I kept getting promoted and what not.  I'm still the girliest looking "man" in my area but that also works to my advantage haha.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> lol. My aunt got pregnant 3-4 months after having a baby. She was one of those people that thought breast feeding was a form a birth control




Now that's old school right there! Lol. I just can't get with wanting to have sex so soon after giving birth. Plus being so exhausted with a newborn, no ma'm, I can't see myself being on that bandwagon.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> SAD BUT TRUE! .. in addition to "if you work really hard, you will be rewarded" .. really? .. N-O-P-E!  Nowadays, it's who you know, not WHAT you know (or just sleeping the way up the ladder).  I hear 'ya *Sassys* .. big disappointment to me too.


Exactly. "With Hard Work Comes Great Reward" -- well sometimes, yes, but often, no.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> When was it ever about what you know? Who you know is the foundation of Ivy league schools, you go there not for education but for connections. Working smart over working hard gets rewarded unfortunately.



Truth, especially in the early years post-graduation. The alumni connection is strong, especially getting your foot in the door at desirable employers across industries.

And in hiring, referrals continue to be the top performing channel in recruiting. Bottom line. You can submit a spectacular resume into an online job link but it may get zero attention. But send that same resume in with a friend/colleague working at that company and the response results will skyrocket.

Wait, Ivy League in the Kimbo thread? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ByeKitty

Good education is only an ingredient, and I believe luck is another. Of course, hard work is necessary but not always sufficient. I also believe it's a great advantage if you can write well (when finding a job it's essential that you can deliver convincing motivation letters), for instance. I got a rather prestigious, paid internship without having an interesting resumé, and without connections.


----------



## caitlin1214

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> According to Wikipedia, Heaven Love'on Stone and God'Iss Love Stone.


Ouch. That's a Double Whammy: A Younique name and a misuse of apostrophes.


----------



## Lounorada

I can't believe no one has posted this video!


This girl is AWESOME, she is giving me hope for the younger generation and she is giving me liiiifffe!!
Preach it honey!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I can't believe no one has posted this video!
> 
> 
> This girl is AWESOME, she is giving me hope for the younger generation and she is giving me liiiifffe!!
> Preach it honey!




I vote this little girl as the first black female president!!!!! I need to meet this little girl!!!!


----------



## charmesh

caitlin1214 said:


> Ouch. That's a Double Whammy: A Younique name and a misuse of apostrophes.


Lots of little girls have been named Heaven, it probably makes it hard to be taken seriously but not that Younique. God'iss is entitled to send her mother to nursing home where they let roaches crawl in her bed sores. 

I have a unique name, my first name is my gmail address with no numbers or extra letters. But it sounds pretty much like it is spelled and I have several options for shortening it to sound more professional if I like. And I have a string of middle names from saints, so I have a ton of options. But I always use my unshortened name. It sounds pretty but still serious. My brother and sister have very normal names and oddly enough I'm way more successful than they are.


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> I can't believe no one has posted this video!
> 
> 
> This girl is AWESOME, she is giving me hope for the younger generation and she is giving me liiiifffe!!
> Preach it honey!



You know somewhere in her life is a woman with some sense. It may be her mother, grandmother, or auntie. But they are raising her to believe that you don't have to show everything you have to get some worthless likes. I love this little girl.


----------



## Bag*Snob

She is a smart little girl.


----------



## AECornell

Haha that was funny. Little girl knows what's up!


----------



## Sarni

charmesh said:


> You know somewhere in her life is a woman with some sense. It may be her mother, grandmother, or auntie. But they are raising her to believe that you don't have to show everything you have to get some worthless likes. I love this little girl.




I agree....she is awesome!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian put the results of her waist training regime on full display on Thursday.

The reality TV star was spotted out and about in Studio City, California showing off her thin torso and toned midriff when she donned a revealing mesh crop top and pencil skirt.

The 34-year-old reality star covered her eyes with oversized sunglasses while parading around her body hugging outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...crop-high-waisted-trousers.html#ixzz3WC3dG5j1


----------



## charmesh

That muffin top. Did the DailyFail not see that. Her waist training regime looks to be a failure to me. But without the too big butt and too tight clothes her body would be fine. Nothing spectacular but she wouldn't look so big


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is she actually going somewhere or is this ill fitting street attire?


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> ]That muffin top. Did the DailyFail not see that. Her waist training regime looks to be a failure to me.[/B] But without the too big butt and too tight clothes her body would be fine. Nothing spectacular but she wouldn't look so big




you need to tell them!!
they are obviously blind in one eye and can't see out the other!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Someone got her long weave back 





X17 online


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Is she actually going somewhere or is this ill fitting street attire?


 

She forgot to spray on her 'abs'.


----------



## michie

^Yay! A gif from Kanye's Twilight Zone episode! 

No comment on the sausage in the black casing.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she refuses to spend money on clothes and the stuff she is sent never fits





Just jared


----------



## michie

And Spanx, too!?!?


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Is she actually going somewhere or is this ill fitting street attire?


I was just going to say that!  Where is she going in that outfit?  lol


----------



## Jikena

Huuh that fat between her bra and her skirt. 

It's OK to have fat there but the problem is that she's wearing way too tight clothes which makes the fat pop out


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Spanx-style as outerwear? And ill-fitting to boot? 

It's a NOPE from the Australian judge.


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> And Spanx, too!?!?




 nice catch!


----------



## littlerock

It looks like she has double spanx on.. do spanks go all the way down like pants?


----------



## Oryx816

The word "toned" should never be used in an article about Kim.


----------



## Jikena

There are different lengths for spanx. Some stop at the thighs.


----------



## ByeKitty

She's obviously not seeing what we're seeing when she looks in the mirror...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> She's obviously not seeing what we're seeing when she's looking in the mirror...



Body Dysmorphic in reverse.


----------



## Lounorada

Wearing spanx under a too-small, extra-tight skirt in the LA heat 
Nasty.
She looks a ridiculous, try-hard mess, as usual.


----------



## stylemepretty

She reeks of desperation and lives for validation. What a sad pathetic existence.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> And Spanx, too!?!?


Am I seeing two layers of spanx though? It looks like one at her calf and another at her thigh.


----------



## berrydiva

What's sad is that for all of her proclamations she doesn't seem to actually know that her body looks good. It's hard to tell because she's always stuffed into ill-fitting clothing. Years of being seen as an object takes a toll.


----------



## Jikena

I don't think she has two spanx on. That would be terrible lol. I think it's the lines that the skirt makes.


----------



## pukasonqo

michie said:


> And Spanx, too!?!?




yup, that would help to contain her assets


----------



## Ladybug09

CeeJay said:


> SAD BUT TRUE! .. in addition to "if you work really hard, you will be rewarded" .. really? .. N-O-P-E!  Nowadays, it's who you know, not WHAT you know (or just sleeping the way up the ladder).  I hear 'ya *Sassys* .. big disappointment to me too.



Who you telling....I was surprised to read about how many people were/are sleeping their way up the corporate ladder.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> What? Pregnant 6 weeks after giving birth? Sorry, but I'm having a very judgmental moment right now.



Lol!!


----------



## Ladybug09

littlerock said:


> It looks like she has double spanx on.. do spanks go all the way down like pants?



Yes, they do.


----------



## littlerock

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes, they do.




I think I need me some of those. Lol


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> Am I seeing two layers of spanx though? It looks like one at her calf and another at her thigh.



I see 2 layers too!


----------



## madeinnyc

stylemepretty said:


> she reeks of desperation and lives for validation. What a sad pathetic existence.




+ 1


----------



## CobaltBlu

that is just sad. nothing but sad. 

She looks like Helena Handbasket.

I dont know what kind of crack the Daily Mail is smoking but the only word they got right is "paraded"


----------



## AECornell

She honestly looks like a moron. "Let me walk out of this place, stand here and pretend like I'm looking at something, then get in my car."

Is that what her "script" is for every one of these pap shots?


----------



## clevercat

Everything about her screams 'street walker'. I thought Kun-yay was meant to be the be all and end all of high fashion. Is that thotfit the best he could do?


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

I thought they made enough money so she wouldn't need to wear spanx as clothes


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> that is just sad. nothing but sad.
> 
> She looks like Helena Handbasket.
> 
> I dont know what kind of crack the Daily Mail is smoking but the only word they got right is "paraded"


----------



## StopHammertime

She wouldn't look so bad if she would wear something else, her bod doesn't look bad other than her diaper booty. This outfit is creating fat rolls everywhere because it's too small.


----------



## MY2CENT

stylemepretty said:


> She reeks of desperation and lives for validation. What a sad pathetic existence.



Perfectly said


----------



## Suzie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian put the results of her waist training regime on full display on Thursday.
> 
> The reality TV star was spotted out and about in Studio City, California showing off her thin torso and toned midriff when she donned a revealing mesh crop top and pencil skirt.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star covered her eyes with oversized sunglasses while parading around her body hugging outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...crop-high-waisted-trousers.html#ixzz3WC3dG5j1



FFS, just get over yourself!


----------



## Jikena

StopHammertime said:


> She wouldn't look so bad if she would wear something else, her bod doesn't look bad other than her diaper booty. This outfit is creating fat rolls everywhere because it's too small.




So true.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian put the results of her waist training regime on full display on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality TV star was spotted out and about in Studio City, California showing off her thin torso and toned midriff when she donned a revealing mesh crop top and pencil skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star covered her eyes with oversized sunglasses while parading around her body hugging outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...crop-high-waisted-trousers.html#ixzz3WC3dG5j1




If she was trying to show off the absolute worst parts of her body then I'd say she nailed it.


----------



## Jikena

pursegrl12 said:


> If she was trying to show off the absolute worst parts of her body then I'd say she nailed it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

How is that an outfit?


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this blind recently on BlindGossip and I believe it 100%...
Poor North is nothing but a money-making accessory to them. SMH.

_'These parents have said that they dont want their child/ren in the spotlight.

If they were being truthful, they would say that they dont want their child/ren in the spotlight unless they receive a lot of MONEY for it!

They believe that a recent big payday for their family needs to be reallocated in their favor.

They think that their child/ren should receive more money than several other members of the family.*They have gone to those family members and shown them their version of math to try to convince them that taking a pay cut is really in that family members own best interest (If our child/ren appears, well ALL make more money!).

When that doesnt work, the parents argue with the reticent family member (Were only thinking about the good of the family! Why are YOU being so selfish?)

Not surprisingly, each discussion has resulted in an fight and a rejection.

As of right now, NONE of the other relatives are willing to cut their share to appease the parents, and the infighting continues.'_


----------



## pukasonqo

i think kimbo would have a nice figure if it wasn't for her a$$et at the back. she should be suing her plastic surgeon...
and she should size up, it would really look better
where is the loving husband and doting father?


----------



## AECornell

You guys, I was so busy looking for the double spanks and nastiness that I didn't even realize her wig is back to black.


----------



## AECornell

Ok I just went back through the thread and I'm guessing she dyed it back when she got back from Paris? Vacation left me out of the loop so I didn't even think about her hair being "back." Oops, should have put hair in quotes.


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> Saw this blind recently on BlindGossip and I believe it 100%...
> Poor North is nothing but a money-making accessory to them. SMH.
> 
> _'These parents have said that they dont want their child/ren in the spotlight.
> 
> If they were being truthful, they would say that they dont want their child/ren in the spotlight unless they receive a lot of MONEY for it!
> 
> They believe that a recent big payday for their family needs to be reallocated in their favor.
> 
> They think that their child/ren should receive more money than several other members of the family.*They have gone to those family members and shown them their version of math to try to convince them that taking a pay cut is really in that family members own best interest (If our child/ren appears, well ALL make more money!).
> 
> When that doesnt work, the parents argue with the reticent family member (Were only thinking about the good of the family! Why are YOU being so selfish?)
> 
> Not surprisingly, each discussion has resulted in an fight and a rejection.
> 
> As of right now, NONE of the other relatives are willing to cut their share to appease the parents, and the infighting continues.'_



That sounds like Kourtney. Her kids are on the show, North is not.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> That sounds like Kourtney. Her kids are on the show, North is not.


 
Maybe... I read it as Kim & Kanye have said (Kanye has) in the past they don't want North on the show, but will have her on the show as long as they get a bigger paycheque than everyone else.


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> Maybe... I read it as Kim & Kanye have said (Kanye has) in the past they don't want North on the show, but will have her on the show as long as they get a bigger paycheque than everyone else.



But Kourtney refused to let Mason be on the show when he was baby because she wanted a paycheck. So I can totally see her being the subject of the blind item. Hasn't Kanye refused to let North show her face on the show. And I thought Kanye only shows up for special events but doesn't actually take part in the show.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> But Kourtney refused to let Mason be on the show when he was baby because she wanted a paycheck. So I can totally see her being the subject of the blind item. Hasn't Kanye refused to let North show her face on the show. And I thought Kanye only shows up for special events but doesn't actually take part in the show.




I had no idea about Kourtney because I don't watch the show (I've seen maybe 2-3 episodes) but now you've said that, I see the blind item could very well be about her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Maybe... I read it as Kim & Kanye have said (Kanye has) in the past they don't want North on the show, but will have her on the show as long as they get a bigger paycheque than everyone else.



I read it as North as well.
My take was that they need the others to take a cut to reallocate the funds to include her. Probably want her to earn more than Kourt's kids.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> She honestly looks like a moron. "Let me walk out of this place, stand here and pretend like I'm looking at something, then get in my car."
> 
> Is that what her "script" is for every one of these pap shots?



Lol. How did she walk in that skirt? I think I wore a similar one to my 8th grade orchestra concert but all I had to do was sit there & play my violin.


----------



## Bentley1

It's probably Kourtney. She's the resident money grubber of the fam and does the least. 

She's trying to milk having kids
For all she can while she can.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> That sounds like Kourtney. Her kids are on the show, North is not.



Kourt and Scott have never said they don't want their kids in the spotlight. I recall Kourt saying she wanted them on, because she looks at their show as home movies, she wants them to watch later in life.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> I read it as North as well.
> My take was that they need the others to take a cut to reallocate the funds to include her. Probably want her to earn more than Kourt's kids.



Yep,  I still think it's Kim/Kanye/North


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Yep,  I still think it's Kim/Kanye/North




This.  I think Kourt is too insignificant to have a blind item written about her.


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> This.  I think Kourt is too insignificant to have a blind item written about her.




Lol this is true


----------



## Couture-Hag

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she refuses to spend money on clothes and the stuff she is sent never fits
> 
> View attachment 2949249
> View attachment 2949251
> View attachment 2949252
> 
> Just jared


she looks uncomfortable in that black thotfit. she seems to be always tugging, pulling and fidgeting with her top & skirt.


----------



## Tivo

Kim is falling off and she knows it. And there is nothing she can do about it.
The reign of the current crop of thots is coming to an end, much like the group who made up that circle of Hollywood party goers back in the day, (Paris H., Brandon.D, Lindsay L., Nicole R., Ashley S., Jessica S., etc) all those people burned out on drugs, booze and clubbing.


----------



## karylicious

Can someone ID her sunglasses


----------



## Sarni

Tivo said:


> Kim is falling off and she knows it. And there is nothing she can do about it.




The only thing she has going for her is North and I bet soon she will have her on the show to lift ratings!


----------



## Tivo

Sarni said:


> The only thing she has going for her is North and I bet soon she will have her on the show to lift ratings!


She has no talent. No skill set.


----------



## Sarni

Tivo said:


> She has no talent. No skill set.




I agree she is a complete waste of space!


----------



## labelwhore04

Tivo said:


> Kim is falling off and she knows it. And there is nothing she can do about it.
> The reign of the current crop of thots is coming to an end, much like the group who made up that circle of Hollywood party goers back in the day, (Paris H., Brandon.D, Lindsay L., Nicole R., Ashley S., Jessica S., etc) all those people burned out on drugs, booze and clubbing.



People are more interested in Kendall and her model crew. They're all young and fresh. I can see them being the next group of "it" girls. They appeal to the younger generation too. Kim is almost 40 years old, who is her fan base anymore?? It certainly can't be teen girls. She is getting to the point of being eligible for Real Housewives.


----------



## ChanelMommy

labelwhore04 said:


> People are more interested in Kendall and her model crew. They're all young and fresh. I can see them being the next group of "it" girls. They appeal to the younger generation too. Kim is almost 40 years old, who is her fan base anymore?? It certainly can't be teen girls. She is getting to the point of being eligible for Real Housewives.



Isn't she only 34? lol 6 years from 40.


----------



## Bentley1

ChanelMommy said:


> Isn't she only 34? lol 6 years from 40.




Lol, right!


----------



## poopsie

But she looks and acts so much older


----------



## Bentley1

She easily looks into her 40s.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its the plastic surgery. Its such BS...it doesn't make you look younger..it makes you LOOK LIKE SOMEONE WHO HAD SURGERY/INJECTABLES!!

Very rare to see a light touch in HW (eg.Streep, Sarandon, Brinkley).


----------



## poopsie

What passes for her 'personality' doesn't help. I don't know why, but when I see her the word stodgy comes to mind (even when she is nekkid). She is so blah she sucks the energy right out of the room.


----------



## Lounorada

karylicious said:


> Can someone ID her sunglasses



Céline
http://www.smartbuyglasses.com/desi...amp;utm_medium=affiliates&amp;utm_campaign=CJ


----------



## karylicious

Thanks


----------



## Lounorada

karylicious said:


> Thanks


You're welcome!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

AECornell said:


> She honestly looks like a moron. "Let me walk out of this place, stand here and pretend like I'm looking at something, then get in my car."
> 
> Is that what her "script" is for every one of these pap shots?



It's funny because she likes to make it look like she is just casually going out but it's so obvious she purposely dressed, got her hair and makeup done just for the sake of being photographed.  Doesn't it every get boring?

At least other celebs are smart enough to do this once a week or fortnight, or even less. That is believable. For you to do it every day you just over expose yourself. It's like she can't live one day without the spotlight. She is narcissism in human form. 

I feel sorry for all the things she missed out on. Yeh she might be rich but she hasn't experienced any real passion or spontaneity in her life. Everyday is exactly the same.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her most defining feature is her incredibly shapely derriere.

And Kim Kardashian was showing it off once again in yet another figure-hugging ensemble as she stepped out for dinner with her mother Kris Jenner on Friday night.

The family members headed to upscale eatery Nobu in Malibu for a Good Friday meal together, and it's fair to say all eyes were on the most famous member of the Kardashian family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ely-derriere-family-dinner.html#ixzz3WMwJboug


----------



## pukasonqo

"incredibly shapely derriere"? sorry, is not shapely at all!
but the article is a sad indictment of our times, kimbo has done nothing worth mentioning except a bad amateur porn tape but we cannot escape her, the KKs 15 minutes keep going on...


----------



## PoohBear

I'll bet she had her hair into a pixie cut and is waiting for the Big REVEAL!

She's been wearing this slicked back fake pony tail everyday, so there's definitely something amiss!


----------



## michie

That girl has a looooonnnnnggg azz booty. Geezus!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh look Kory got to go too.


----------



## AECornell

Hahaha that's the first thing that stood out to me, too!

I was like "were they smoking crack when they wrote this?"



pukasonqo said:


> "incredibly shapely derriere"? sorry, is not shapely at all!
> but the article is a sad indictment of our times, kimbo has done nothing worth mentioning except a bad amateur porn tape but we cannot escape her, the KKs 15 minutes keep going on...


----------



## pukasonqo

AECornell said:


> Hahaha that's the first thing that stood out to me, too!
> 
> I was like "were they smoking crack when they wrote this?"




i wonder how those writers feel after coming out with lines like that...maybe the daily fail has decontaminating showers so after a day of writing nausea inducing, sycophantic lines those writers can go back into everyday life without the risk of causing an epidemic!


----------



## bunnyr

pukasonqo said:


> "incredibly shapely derriere"? sorry, is not shapely at all!
> but the article is a sad indictment of our times, kimbo has done nothing worth mentioning except a bad amateur porn tape but we cannot escape her, the KKs 15 minutes keep going on...




Not "shapely" but in bad shape.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Odd photoshopping across her azz. Left side looks like a cheek but the right side looks like a tumor. And I swear it keeps getting longer.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

It looks like she sat in something.


----------



## Tivo

pukasonqo said:


> "incredibly shapely derriere"? sorry, is not shapely at all!
> but the article is a sad indictment of our times, kimbo has done nothing worth mentioning except a bad amateur porn tape but we cannot escape her, the KKs 15 minutes keep going on...


The truth is meaningless these days. Society is moving closer toward a time when reality will be whatever the media tells us it is, whether it reflects what's really happening or not.


----------



## pukasonqo

Tivo said:


> The truth is meaningless these days. Society is moving closer toward a time when reality will be whatever the media tells us it is, whether it reflects what's really happening or not.[/
> and i think you are right...sigh


----------



## keodi

pukasonqo said:


> "incredibly shapely derriere"? sorry, is not shapely at all!
> but the article is a sad indictment of our times, *kimbo has done nothing worth mentioning except a bad amateur porn tape but we cannot escape her, the KKs 15 minutes keep going on.*..



Agreed when will it end?


----------



## Bentley1

Her butt looks flat, wide and long. All around bad mixture, imo.


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> "incredibly shapely derriere"? sorry, is not shapely at all!
> but the article is a sad indictment of our times, kimbo has done nothing worth mentioning except a bad amateur porn tape but we cannot escape her, the KKs 15 minutes keep going on...


agree with everything you said
her butt is huge, out of proportion and very unattractive IMO
I guess people are watching her TV show and buying her games or whatever......I don't know who or why.
Seems like she's getting too old to have teen fans and what adult would want to follow her?


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> People are more interested in Kendall and her model crew. They're all young and fresh. I can see them being the next group of "it" girls. They appeal to the younger generation too. Kim is almost 40 years old, who is her fan base anymore?? It certainly can't be teen girls. She is getting to the point of being eligible for Real Housewives.



Yup. And they try but it seems like they try less.


----------



## AlbertsLove

celeb_analyzer said:


> It's funny because she likes to make it look like she is just casually going out but it's so obvious she purposely dressed, got her hair and makeup done just for the sake of being photographed.  Doesn't it every get boring?
> 
> At least other celebs are smart enough to do this once a week or fortnight, or even less. That is believable. For you to do it every day you just over expose yourself. It's like she can't live one day without the spotlight. She is narcissism in human form.
> 
> I feel sorry for all the things she missed out on. Yeh she might be rich but she hasn't experienced any real passion or spontaneity in her life. Everyday is exactly the same.



Has she ever gone on a real vacation? To relax and see the world. I always feel like she travels only for work and from "shoot" or whatever and then back to the airport. Maybe I don't pay much attention but that's how it feels.


----------



## MY2CENT

Honestly she looks like she has a diaper on and it's falling because it is full how is that shapely, oh my god gross ,PMK must pay the salary of some over at dailymail


----------



## celeb_analyzer

AlbertsLove said:


> Has she ever gone on a real vacation? To relax and see the world. I always feel like she travels only for work and from "shoot" or whatever and then back to the airport. Maybe I don't pay much attention but that's how it feels.



Well that's exactly how it is. Even when she goes on vacations that are non work related you can catch her looking at the paparazzi. Its quite amusing to watch her act like she doesn't care then you see a photo where from a distance she is looking into the lens. 

And no she can't go on a real vacation, cos that would mean leaving behind your hair and make up crew and she just isn't comfortable enough in her own skin to do that.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I don't even know what is real with her. I don't think even she knows.

Does she really want a new baby? Is she genuinely sad she can't get pregnant? Is this fertility struggle just an act to make it look like she wants it, when secretly she just doesn't want to wreck her body? 

If you stripped away the fame and money what is her life about?


----------



## celeb_analyzer

She posted a picture of her easter feast and maybe I'm overanalyzing this but I don't think it is a coincidence that on the left is a frame of some of her magazine covers. Obviously she didn't want to be too transparent and show them all, and by having the rest out of the photo it looks like it wasn't even planned. I realise she isn't the one taking the photo but of all places to choose, she chose the place with her covers. 

I think she went out of her way to get them in the shot, but also tried to make it look like she didn't. Is nothing in this world sacred? Does everything have to be about her and her vanity? Lamar odom was right, she is a self absorbed monster and I think she would be a monster to live with.  

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/05/02/274AD40D00000578-3026058-image-m-12_1428196728025.jpg


----------



## stylemepretty

Most people have photos of their children on the walls. Kim has herself. Not that I'm surprised.


----------



## dr.pepper

I feel like the novelty of being on the cover of a magazine would wear off after 3-5 issues? 

Tell me what your cap would be after it got old!  

I honestly think it's more about staging a scene where she looks like a crafty mom than trying to get the covers in the shot.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

dr.pepper said:


> I feel like the novelty of being on the cover of a magazine would wear off after 3-5 issues?
> 
> Tell me what your cap would be after it got old!
> 
> I honestly think it's more about staging a scene where she looks like a crafty mom than trying to get the covers in the shot.



Yeh it's a kill two birds with one stone thing. She 
 looks like an involved mom and also gets herself into the shot.


----------



## arnott

ChanelMommy said:


> Isn't she only 34? lol 6 years from 40.



I was also wondering where this "almost 40" is coming from.    That's a big exaggeration.


----------



## Oryx816

Just a little gem from PFW.  This outfit was so tragic.  I almost feel sorry for her....almost.


----------



## yinnie

celeb_analyzer said:


> She posted a picture of her easter feast and maybe I'm overanalyzing this but I don't think it is a coincidence that on the left is a frame of some of her magazine covers. Obviously she didn't want to be too transparent and show them all, and by having the rest out of the photo it looks like it wasn't even planned. I realise she isn't the one taking the photo but of all places to choose, she chose the place with her covers.
> 
> I think she went out of her way to get them in the shot, but also tried to make it look like she didn't. Is nothing in this world sacred? Does everything have to be about her and her vanity? Lamar odom was right, she is a self absorbed monster and I think she would be a monster to live with.
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/05/02/274AD40D00000578-3026058-image-m-12_1428196728025.jpg



She prob just sat down, took a photo, then got back to her makeup chair


----------



## yinnie

Oryx816 said:


> Just a little gem from PFW.  This outfit was so tragic.  I almost feel sorry for her....almost.
> 
> View attachment 2951938



Wow the comparison. How is it possible to stand next to Mira and you still look short (not to mention extra and stumpy and frumpy with those ill placed ruffles)


----------



## lanasyogamama

stylemepretty said:


> Most people have photos of their children on the walls. Kim has herself. Not that I'm surprised.



That was my first thought too!  And the Easter prep pics are usually of kids dyeing eggs.


----------



## pinkfeet

arnott said:


> I was also wondering where this "almost 40" is coming from.    That's a big exaggeration.



Not really. In 2 years she will be on the other side of 35 so thats closer to 40 than 30. She's almost halfway there. ( to 40). 

I wouldn't personally say she is almost 40 but its not a HUGE exaggeration, just a few years shy. She's not 30 and someone is saying she's almost 40. But she's inching up there.


----------



## zaara10

yinnie said:


> She prob just sat down, took a photo, then got back to her makeup chair




Her face is really done up for a casual Easter prep shot. Very staged.


----------



## Encore Hermes

So she hangs pics at sitting level? And so close to the widescreen TV. Looks staged to me.


----------



## michie

lanasyogamama said:


> That was my first thought too!  And the Easter prep pics are usually of kids dyeing eggs.



Not to mention the dye kits are usually in the _kitchen_, ya know, since you have to boil the eggs, use water...need to do it away from a carpeted floor and whatnot...


----------



## bunnyr

pinkfeet said:


> Not really. In 2 years she will be on the other side of 35 so thats closer to 40 than 30. She's almost halfway there. ( to 40).
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't personally say she is almost 40 but its not a HUGE exaggeration, just a few years shy. She's not 30 and someone is saying she's almost 40. But she's inching up there.




Yes when she's "on the other side of 35", ie, 36 that's known as a small 40.


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> Not to mention the dye kits are usually in the _kitchen_, ya know, since you have to boil the eggs, use water...need to do it away from a carpeted floor and whatnot...


If it was warm enough I would make my kids go outside to dye the eggs.


----------



## arnott

pinkfeet said:


> Not really.* In 2 years* she will be on the other side of 35 so thats closer to 40 than 30. She's almost halfway there. ( to 40).
> 
> I wouldn't personally say she is almost 40 but its not a HUGE exaggeration, just a few years shy. She's not 30 and someone is saying she's almost 40. But she's inching up there.





bunnyr said:


> Yes when she's "on the other side of 35", ie, *36 that's known as a small 40.*



I still don't see how being years away from being closer to 40 than 30 is almost 40.

Really?  I've never heard that.  So is 26 known as a small 30 and 46 a small 50?  You guys really like to fast forward it up there, don't you?  To me, almost 40 is 38-39.


----------



## maddie66

arnott said:


> I still don't see how being years away from being closer to 40 than 30 is almost 40.
> 
> Really?  I've never heard that.  So is 26 known as a small 30 and 46 a small 50?  You guys really like to fast forward it up there, don't you?  To me, almost 40 is 38-39.




I personally would rather err in the opposite direction when approaching those birthdays that end in 0....


----------



## Bentley1

pinkfeet said:


> Not really. In 2 years she will be on the other side of 35 so thats closer to 40 than 30. She's almost halfway there. ( to 40).
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't personally say she is almost 40 but its not a HUGE exaggeration, just a few years shy. She's not 30 and someone is saying she's almost 40. But she's inching up there.




So would you say a 14 year old is almost 20?  Not really. In those 6 years they will get their license and become an adult, there's a lot of life to live. 6 years is a long time to clump someone in with the next decade.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Her most defining feature is her incredibly shapely derriere.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was showing it off once again in yet another figure-hugging ensemble as she stepped out for dinner with her mother Kris Jenner on Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> The family members headed to upscale eatery Nobu in Malibu for a Good Friday meal together, and it's fair to say all eyes were on the most famous member of the Kardashian family.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ely-derriere-family-dinner.html#ixzz3WMwJboug




That's not shapely, that's saggy.


----------



## michie

I think the person who originally made that "40" comment was being very facetious, as we are sometimes in this thread.


----------



## bunnyr

arnott said:


> I still don't see how being years away from being closer to 40 than 30 is almost 40.
> 
> Really?  I've never heard that.  So is 26 known as a small 30 and 46 a small 50?  You guys really like to fast forward it up there, don't you?  To me, almost 40 is 38-39.




lol that expression is often heard when someone is referring to the need to get ones act together, like hurry to improve in some way. Ie, "you're already a small 40 get your act together!"


----------



## bunnyr

Bentley1 said:


> So would you say a 14 year old is almost 20?  Not really. In those 6 years they will get their license and become an adult, there's a lot of life to live. 6 years is a long time to clump someone in with the next decade.




No, as I explained in previous post, I've heard this kind of expression used in negative context. And not from before 20s in reference.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Church Easter Sunday in West Hills. (April 5)


----------



## Jikena

All those ad frames were already in her previous house, taking the whole wall from top to bottom in her office/makeup room.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Church Easter Sunday in West Hills. (April 5)


Wow.  I cannot believe some of these "church" outfits.


----------



## pixiejenna

SouthTampa said:


> Wow.  I cannot believe some of these "church" outfits.



Well it's not like they are going to real church they are going to PMK's Khurch.


----------



## veyda

For Kanye being such a high brow fashion designer he sure looks like crap. Moth ridden crap.


----------



## Lounorada

North looks adorable, she's the only one dressed appropriately and comfortably.
As for the rest of them, they all look equally as ridiculous. I can't help but laugh at them and SMH at the same time. A bunch of clueless, try-hard fools.


----------



## Sassys

Ripped jeans, ripped t-shirt and crop top to church. SMH


----------



## cph706

Kendall in particular is inappropriately dressed for a church service.


----------



## pinkfeet

Bentley1 said:


> So would you say a 14 year old is almost 20?  Not really. In those 6 years they will get their license and become an adult, there's a lot of life to live. 6 years is a long time to clump someone in with the next decade.



I just wrote "I" personally wouldn't say she was almost 40 -- did you read what I wrote ? or just reading that I didn't think it wasn't a HUGE exaggeration? 

Because it's not a huge exaggeration, but it IS a huge exaggeration to compare being 34 to 40 from 14 to 20. Come on, don't bring being a child into the debate over reality trash.


----------



## sdkitty

wonder what church they're going to
here in so cal people do dress casually for church but sexy is a different matter
and kanye's torn shirt....


----------



## SouthTampa

sdkitty said:


> wonder what church they're going to
> here in so cal people do dress casually for church but sexy is a different matter
> and kanye's torn shirt....


This of all days you would expect some beautiful outfits.  I was raised to believe everyone is welcomed into the house of lord,  but .....


----------



## bunnyr

SouthTampa said:


> This of all days you would expect some beautiful outfits.  I was raised to believe everyone is welcomed into the house of lord,  but .....




We expect appropriate clothes, of all days


----------



## glamourous1098

Guys, we're being really judgmental.  Obviously Kanye was attacked by a dog on the way to church and didn't have time to change.  /sarcasm


----------



## Bentley1

pinkfeet said:


> I just wrote "I" personally wouldn't say she was almost 40 -- did you read what I wrote ? or just reading that I didn't think it wasn't a HUGE exaggeration?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not a huge exaggeration, but it IS a huge exaggeration to compare being 34 to 40 from 14 to 20. Come on, don't bring being a child into the debate over reality trash.




Lol that made no sense, but I'm gonna move on from this insightful conversation. I refuse to spend Easter Sunday bickering on the Kardashian thread.


----------



## labelwhore04

michie said:


> I think the person who originally made that "40" comment was being very facetious, as we are sometimes in this thread.



Yeah i really didn't mean it literally. I just meant she's too old for these shenanigans and to have teen girls as a fan base.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Church Easter Sunday in West Hills. (April 5)




Kanye looks ridic, but Kim surprisingly... Looks almost appropriate, compared to the thotfest that is the rest of her fam


----------



## VickyB

At least she covered up for church! Dunno what Kendell was thinking!


----------



## michie

So, Yeezus is wearing the shrouds Jesus discarded when he left the tomb?


----------



## StopHammertime

michie said:


> So, Yeezus is wearing the shrouds Jesus discarded when he left the tomb?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wonder if she is pregnant, imo she has been looking thicker in the midsection, and I think  she was like that with north. 

Never heard the small 'enter number' expression but I love it. 
will use it


----------



## YSoLovely

michie said:


> So, Yeezus is wearing the shrouds Jesus discarded when he left the tomb?




It's Yeezus' Hol(e)y Shirt for special occasions. 



I see Kim put the weave back in... too bad. The shorter hair was a good look for her, but I guess the bleaching shenenigans took their toll on her hair. It's GOT to be ruined.


----------



## jclaybo

Cant believe I am about to type this  but Kim Kardashian West actually looked appropriate for church and I like her outfit. I however do not like how the whole family tries to be so chic and wear all white


----------



## madeinnyc

Wtf [emoji52] what church are they going to??? Smh


----------



## Oryx816

I see Kourtney didn't care for the all white idea so she was shoved to the back.
Kanye looks like he is on his way to help a friend paint his house.
North, cute as ever!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kim actually looks appropriately dressed for Church and I'm actually glad but also surprised.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

The circus is in town.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Mr and mrs kardashian



I'm not buying if this is a _cant believe the paps are here _look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North is really Ye's twin. She gets all her faces from him.


----------



## ByeKitty

madeinnyc said:


> Wtf [emoji52] what church are they going to??? Smh



Kris Jenner's and Brad Johnson's Life Change Kommunity Khurch in Kalabasas!


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> So, Yeezus is wearing the shrouds Jesus discarded when he left the tomb?



i thought the same thing!
i was like is he in a reinactment play?


----------



## Starlett309

Encore Hermes said:


> I wonder if she is pregnant, imo she has been looking thicker in the midsection, and I think  she was like that with north.
> 
> Never heard the small 'enter number' expression but I love it.
> will use it



I agree. First thing I thought after seeing the pics was that she is pregnant again.


----------



## AECornell

I don't go to church but I imagine bearing your midriff and wearing ripped clothing isn't appropriate. I grew up catholic so we had strict rules, not sure how things are nowadays and with the "church" they go to. I use the term loosely with them.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

In Denmark you don't have your shoulders bare or show skin when you go to church. It's really in bad taste.


----------



## tulipfield

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> In Denmark you don't have your shoulders bare or show skin when you go to church. It's really in bad taste.




I agree that it's in bad taste but attire for church in the States these days has become really relaxed.  Unfortunately I think what they're wearing is not that much out of the ordinary. >.>


----------



## MY2CENT

Oryx816 said:


> I see Kourtney didn't care for the all white idea so she was shoved to the back.
> Kanye looks like he is on his way to help a friend paint his house.
> North, cute as ever!


I don't think she was shoved in the back I think she was thinking how pathetic the family is so she put herself back there


----------



## bagsforme

You mean their tax right off "Church".

I think this whole story line of her not being able to get pregnant is a set up for her to announce soon that she is having a surrogate.  She's mentioned it so many times on the show.  Give me a break, she just doesn't want to mess up her body.  I wouldn't be surprised if she's lying to Kanye about it too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bagsforme said:


> You mean their tax right off "Church".
> 
> I think this whole story line of her not being able to get pregnant is a set up for her to announce soon that she is having a surrogate.  She's mentioned it so many times on the show.  Give me a break, she just doesn't want to mess up her body.  I wouldn't be surprised if she's lying to Kanye about it too.




That body is already messed up anyway.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> That body is already messed up anyway.




Lmao!  Preach!


----------



## keodi

michie said:


> So, Yeezus is wearing the shrouds Jesus discarded when he left the tomb?



lol! flatlined...


----------



## sdkitty

AECornell said:


> I don't go to church but I imagine bearing your midriff and wearing ripped clothing isn't appropriate. I grew up catholic so we had strict rules, not sure how things are nowadays and with the "church" they go to. I use the term loosely with them.


I grew up Catholic back east.  Everyone dressed appropriately.  Times have changed at least here in So Cal.  People go to church in shorts.  I haven't been to church for a while but I don't recall seeing anyone with sexy bare midriff tops.


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> That body is already messed up anyway.



Amen!


----------



## shiny_things

So apparently Kim has no option but to use a surrogate. Girl, please we wrote this script months ago.


----------



## Lounorada

Noris Black Book




> When I saw what everyone wore to Easter service at Church today. Never have I judged so many people at one time. Am I really the only one in this family that gets it?


----------



## CeeJay

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> In Denmark you don't have your shoulders bare or show skin when you go to church. It's really in bad taste.



Same thing in Italy, as a matter of fact, when people joke that there are "Church Fashion Police", they are not too much off the mark. 

The Italians revere their churches and as such, feel that those who visit should respect the fact that it is a house of worship.  I have seen the "fashion police" not allow folks to go into St. Peters, if they felt that they were not adequately dressed (and yes - that means that if you are wearing shorts & a tank top - might as well stay outside!).


----------



## Jayne1

shiny_things said:


> So apparently Kim has no option but to use a surrogate. Girl, please we wrote this script months ago.



Yes, the tPfers called this ages ago.


----------



## usmcwifey

sdkitty said:


> I grew up Catholic back east.  Everyone dressed appropriately.  Times have changed at least here in So Cal.  People go to church in shorts.  I haven't been to church for a while but I don't recall seeing anyone with sexy bare midriff tops.




I went to a private catholic school and on Sunday's they wouldn't even give you communion if your top was too "revealing" ...but I'm talking 20years + ago...times have changed lol you see all sorts in church now [emoji23]


----------



## stylemepretty

Nori's hair! Argh that poor child. She must have a headache from it being pulled so tight. And let's not forget the damage that's being done to her hairline. Is her hair ever down?


----------



## Bentley1

No Scott at the circus, I mean church outing? 
I'm assuming his role for the day was to pretend he's home babysitting.


----------



## livethelake

Bentley1 said:


> No Scott at the circus, I mean church outing?
> I'm assuming his role for the day was to pretend he's home babysitting.




Scott is Jewish


----------



## Bentley1

livethelake said:


> Scott is Jewish




I'm guessing that's not the real reason he's absent.


----------



## clydekiwi

North makes those same miserable faces that kanye does [emoji23]


----------



## tabasc0

shiny_things said:


> So apparently Kim has no option but to use a surrogate. Girl, please we wrote this script months ago.



And Kris even mentioned Kourtney as a possibility on last night's episode..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tabasc0 said:


> And Kris even mentioned Kourtney as a possibility on last night's episode..



If Kourtney was b*tching about her name on a game, can you imagine the kerfuffle about her being Kim's surrogate? The amount of mono tonal whinging that would go on would be epic.


----------



## ophousewife

Has Kim released a statement or something confirming her looking for a surrogate?  I feel like I missed something.  Guess I can't keep up with the Kardashians.


----------



## guccimamma

ophousewife said:


> Has Kim released a statement or something confirming her looking for a surrogate?  I feel like I missed something.  Guess I can't keep up with the Kardashians.



off topic,

i watched an hbo (i think?) documentary on indian baby factories... wow.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> I'm guessing that's not the real reason he's absent.



He never joins them on their church pap walks. He's Jewish so why would he?


----------



## caitlin1214

dr.pepper said:


> I feel like the novelty of being on the cover of a magazine would wear off after 3-5 issues?
> 
> Tell me what your cap would be after it got old!
> 
> I honestly think it's more about staging a scene where she looks like a crafty mom than trying to get the covers in the shot.



I think, if I were in a lot of magazines, I'd frame my very favorite ones, and then put the rest of them in a photo album, or something. 




celeb_analyzer said:


> Yeh it's a kill two birds with one stone thing. She
> looks like an involved mom and also gets herself into the shot.



It looks too fake and posed to me. There's a big difference between having one that screams "Look at me!" (*ahem*Kim*ahem*) and showing one finished basket like, "Look, I made a thing."



michie said:


> Not to mention the dye kits are usually in the _kitchen_, ya know, since you have to boil the eggs, use water...need to do it away from a carpeted floor and whatnot...



If I were living at home, I'd be raiding my dad's ties to make silk tie Easter eggs:

http://www.marthastewart.com/269788/silk-tie-easter-eggs

I told that to my dad, and he was like, "I'd have to be there to supervise. I need to know which ones you take."

It's not like I'd clean him out.But it's frustrating. I finally get good at picking out ties for my dad and he doesn't wear ties very much anymore, save for a few occasions. There are a two of his I wouldn't touch, partly because I got them for him and partly because I have seen him wearing them: a subtle green one with Evergreens all over it he mostly wears at Christmas, and a navy blue and gold one that I didn't realize strongly resembled Michigan colors until I gave it to him for his birthday and my older siblings started singing the school's fight song.



cph706 said:


> Kendall in particular is inappropriately dressed for a church service.



I agree. 

If the top were connected to the pants, she'd have a cute, church appropriate jumpsuit. (And she can maybe throw a light cardigan over it.)



FreeSpirit71 said:


> If Kourtney was b*tching about her name on a game, can you imagine the kerfuffle about her being Kim's surrogate? The amount of mono tonal whinging that would go on would be epic.



Watch her call it a "favor". When she says 'family favor,' it really means "Completely inconvenience yourself, even though I would never deign to do the same thing for you."


----------



## Tivo

guccimamma said:


> off topic,
> 
> i watched an hbo (i think?) documentary on indian baby factories... wow.


Details?


----------



## zaara10

I wonder how Kim is taking the news that Reggie's wife is expecting their 2nd child.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> He never joins them on their church pap walks. He's Jewish so why would he?




Dunno, don't pay close attention to any of these people's religious beliefs and don't think for a hot second that their religion would actually prevent them from doing anything, and I mean anything, that has been ordered down from the mother ship. Don't think his religion has to do with his absence.


----------



## AlbertsLove

dangerouscurves said:


> That body is already messed up anyway.



If only she could carry the baby in her butt.


----------



## Tivo

zaara10 said:


> I wonder how Kim is taking the news that Reggie's wife is expecting their 2nd child.


Kim is too busy scrutinizing her selfies to care.


----------



## chowlover2

AlbertsLove said:


> If only she could carry the baby in her butt.



Bible!


----------



## shiny_things

I honestly don't know how Kim can be comfortable with a fake *** as big as hers. Honestly, I was on a short holiday over Easter and ate a tonne which has gone to my ***. Honestly at the moment I feel like I'm waddling with a full nappy (diaper) and will do until I lose the holiday weight. I just don't see how she can be comfortable with that trailer all the time.


----------



## Stansy

I guess she has gotten used to hauling around the pillows behind her. She doesn't remember what it felt like before.


----------



## Sasha2012

Twitter

LAX (April 7)


----------



## littlerock

North's hair is down!! (kind of)

She's so cute. Poor thing travels so much.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Must be a long flight, she wore her comfy robe to the airport


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kanye West has settled a lawsuit with the photographer he assaulted last year at LAX, according to TMZ!

After the lawsuit was settled, the 37-year-old rapper was seen shaking hands and apologizing to the photog Daniel Ramos.

&#8220;We believe that this case sent an important message. Celebrities are not above the law, and they have no right to physically attack someone simply because they were asked a question,&#8221; Daniel&#8216;s lawyer Gloria Allred shared in a statement.

In case you don&#8217;t remember, Kanye was charged with misdemeanor battery and plead no contest for the attack on Daniel.

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/07/kanye-west-photographer-reach-settlement-after-lax-attack/


----------



## stylemepretty

Awww North!


----------



## Sasha2012

Apparently they're heading to Armenia.

North is adorable, the pictures with her dad are cute. 

via Daily Mail


----------



## PoohBear

That's the best I've seen Kim look in a very long time. She looks more natural and she's not trying to be so sexy. 

And North is just a little precious angel. So sweet!


----------



## cristincline

PoohBear said:


> That's the best I've seen Kim look in a very long time. She looks more natural and she's not trying to be so sexy.




Agreed!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I bet while in Armenia she tones down the thot image.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Aw North sure is cute.  Sleepy baby.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Awe I love lil North!!


----------



## Jayne1

I liked her hair without the long extensions -- it's back to being what all the reality stars have.


----------



## stylemepretty

Wow North's hair has a tight curl. I never noticed before because it's always pulled back so tightly. She would look adorable if her idiot parents let her curls fly free.


----------



## usmcwifey

"No Kardashian Parking" [emoji23].... 

http://www.laweekly.com/news/these-no-kardashian-parking-signs-will-make-your-day-photos-5478038


----------



## berrydiva

Baby North is such a cutie. 


Lawd why does this woman keep slicking down this child's hair. Sadly, I'm thinking North is beginning to have a hair texture Kim was not prepared for or didn't realize may happen. She has that poor child's hair gelled down


----------



## asik

I'm in Armenia right now. In my opinion she is using the 100th anniversary of the genocide to PR herself. Now is not the right time to do this. So disrespectful.


----------



## caitlin1214

Out of boredom, a woman had her boyfriend take a Beyoncé quiz for her. Kanye's name comes up in the test. I like question number four. 


http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ip-test/?src=spr_FBPAGE&spr_id=1440_165748974


----------



## Sasha2012

When children's hair isn't combed people have an issue, when it's brushed people still have an issue, you can't win lol. North's hair texture is curly yet thin and soft, she doesn't need gel for a slick down look they probably use oil and brush it. Growing up all kids I was around had their hair brushed no matter hair texture, even now I rarely see kids with their hair out. I don't see the issue with Kim brushing her hair especially as North's hair will get fuller and probably more coarse leaving it out with tangle it.


More cute pictures of North. Kim looks good, the long dark hair is more flattering.


via zimbio


----------



## AECornell

I nannied for a little girl who was Italian/Indian. Both her parents had very curly hair. Little girl had very curly hair, too. We put a lot of leave in conditioner and brushed it in and it stayed tight and not crazy. That's all they really need to do to her hair right now. Let those curls be super awesome!


----------



## AlbertsLove

AECornell said:


> I nannied for a little girl who was Italian/Indian. Both her parents had very curly hair. Little girl had very curly hair, too. We put a lot of leave in conditioner and brushed it in and it stayed tight and not crazy. That's all they really need to do to her hair right now. Let those curls be super awesome!



I know right. I don't think Kim not being prepared to maintain that specific hair is an excuse. She has money and people to do it for her.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Her hair seems like you can tame it. My fiance has extremly tight curls that are very dry and no matter what they wont budge. Mine are soft and wide. I can comb my hair and make it straight. I am excited to see my sons hair.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> Baby North is such a cutie.
> 
> 
> Lawd why does this woman keep slicking down this child's hair. Sadly, I'm thinking North is beginning to have a hair texture Kim was not prepared for or didn't realize may happen. She has that poor child's hair gelled down



I think north has a hair texture Kim doesn't like. I feel like Kim wants it to be straight that's why she keeps pulling it in a tight pony tail or gels it down. She views it as a imperfection and we all know how this family isn't shy to get things fixed. Which is sad because I'm sure it would look super cute au natural.


----------



## AECornell

North's hair is just curly. The actually texture of her hair looks soft and manageable. I'm hoping she doesn't kill her hair by wanting to blow it out all the time when's she's older and it's long enough.


----------



## Stansy

Lucky she didn't trip with North on her arm. This coat looks as stupid as it gets. Is she auditioning for the part of a magician in a Disney movie?


----------



## berrydiva

Oil. Ok. That child's hair is never left natural. Always slicked down and snatched up.  And by seeing the back of her head and that its always slicked and pulled lets me know everything. keep thinking it's just a bit of oil though. Lol.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kim is so tan she's the same colour as North.


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> Oil. Ok. That child's hair is never left natural. Always slicked down and snatched up.  And by seeing the back of her head and that its always slicked and pulled lets me know everything. keep thinking it's just a bit of oil though. Lol.



i don't think it's oil either


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Oil. Ok. That child's hair is never left natural. Always slicked down and snatched up.  And by seeing the back of her head and that its always slicked and pulled lets me know everything. keep thinking it's just a bit of oil though. Lol.




Do you mean she's straightening it or having it relaxed or something? I'm just curious, not at all familiar with curly hair.


----------



## ByeKitty

stylemepretty said:


> Kim is so tan she's the same colour as North.



Leaving Kim's obviously fake orange hue aside... I don't think that's abnormal though, kids' skin tones usually darken some more with age and sun exposure, right? I was much paler as a toddler. You can clearly see North has a darker complexion than Kim!


----------



## meluvs2shop

AECornell said:


> North's hair is just curly. The actually texture of her hair looks soft and manageable. I'm hoping she doesn't kill her hair by wanting to blow it out all the time when's she's older and it's long enough.



I agree. It doesn't look like a tight curl at all to me.  The texture if her hair is still changing so we shall see. I dunno but that kid is so darn cute I think she looks Adorbs with her hair like that at the airport. Better than the tight ponytails that could give her baby headaches. 

If her hair was wild and curly some would complain about that too.


----------



## Jikena

stylemepretty said:


> Kim is so tan she's the same colour as North.



Was thinking the same thing when looking at the pictures.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Jayne1 said:


> I liked her hair without the long extensions -- it's back to being what all the reality stars have.



Her hair is so mind numbingly boring. She has access to the best cutters, colorists and stylists in the world and she wear her hair like some broke girl. it's not like she cares about anything but her looks so it makes no sense that she leaves her hair looking that way.

My guess is that she wants to play it safe. She is photographed everyday and she doesn't want to risk having a bad haircut or color (yes the blond was terrible but she knew it was as well, that's why she went back to black so quick). It's not like she can go into hiding or just clip back bad haircut. This is common with a lot of women. The risk of a bad hair cut or color scares them so they play it safe by always wearing it the same.

Kim is so uptight and narcissistic. If she just let go and not worried every single second about the way she looks she'd be so much happier.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Since when does long and straight equate to "Broke girl" hair?  



meluvs2shop said:


> I agree. It doesn't look like a tight curl at all to me.  The texture if her hair is still changing so we shall see. I dunno but that kid is so darn cute I think she looks Adorbs with her hair like that at the airport. Better than the tight ponytails that could give her baby headaches.
> 
> If her hair was wild and curly some would complain about that too.



I agree.

I can see Kim being overwhelmed by North's hair because it's a texture she unfamiliar with. Slicking down her hair doesn't necessarily mean that she hates it, she just doesn't know what else to do with it.  Better slicked down than pulling it into those tiny buns.


----------



## ByeKitty

celeb_analyzer said:


> Her hair is so mind numbingly boring. She has access to the best cutters, colorists and stylists in the world and she wear her hair like some broke girl. it's not like she cares about anything but her looks so it makes no sense that she leaves her hair looking that way.
> 
> My guess is that she wants to play it safe. She is photographed everyday and she doesn't want to risk having a bad haircut or color (yes the blond was terrible but she knew it was as well, that's why she went back to black so quick). It's not like she can go into hiding or just clip back bad haircut. This is common with a lot of women. The risk of a bad hair cut or color scares them so they play it safe by always wearing it the same.
> 
> Kim is so uptight and narcissistic. If she just let go and not worried every single second about the way she looks she'd be so much happier.



That doesn't look like broke girl hair to me - especially considering what it's been through in the last month  Call me boring but I like when hair looks natural...


----------



## kittenslingerie

Who cares how North's hair is styled? She's a kid, and she's Kim's kid to do with her hair as she pleases. There's a lot of speculation on here about Kim's evil intentions and lack of understanding of texture, but its all speculation with no facts. The little girl's hair looks cute pulled back or left down, its not such a big deal. Almost all little girls wear tight ponytails and they don't lose all their hair, it will be fine.


----------



## terebina786

My hair's long and straight. I don't think I'm broke.. but what do I know lol.

My sister had a head of curly, curly hair as a child. One day my uncle took her for a haircut and it just grew out straight.  North's hair can change but I'm pretty sure that product in North's hair isn't good for it. She would look soo cute with her curls out.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Baby North is such a cutie.
> 
> 
> Lawd why does this woman keep slicking down this child's hair. Sadly, I'm thinking North is beginning to have a hair texture Kim was not prepared for or didn't realize may happen. She has that poor child's hair gelled down



lol how was she unprepared? she has dated black men exclusively for over a decade. she needs to ask one of her rent-a-black-girl friends.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

ByeKitty said:


> That doesn't look like broke girl hair to me - especially considering what it's been through in the last month  Call me boring but I like when hair looks natural...



Hair can have all sorts of styles and colors and still lol natural. How natural it looks has more to do with how well you can match a color to your skin tone. Plus kims hair looks stringy and flat in those photos.

She has been wearing her hair long and only one shade of black for ages now. She has the resources to do amazing things with it.


----------



## *spoiled*

kittenslingerie said:


> Who cares how North's hair is styled? She's a kid, and she's Kim's kid to do with her hair as she pleases. There's a lot of speculation on here about Kim's evil intentions and lack of understanding of texture, but its all speculation with no facts. The little girl's hair looks cute pulled back or left down, its not such a big deal. Almost all little girls wear tight ponytails and they don't lose all their hair, it will be fine.



Well what facts are posted in here?  Everything is speculation.  Geez


----------



## *spoiled*

celeb_analyzer said:


> Hair can have all sorts of styles and colors and still lol natural. How natural it looks has more to do with how well you can match a color to your skin tone. Plus kims hair looks stringy and flat in those photos.
> 
> She has been wearing her hair long and only one shade of black for ages now. She has the resources to do amazing things with it.



her hair actually isn't one shade of black.  It's brown and black in those pics.  Not sure if that's on purpose but it is what it is.


----------



## AECornell

I'm just surprised her hair would even hold any color at all after bleaching the $hit out of it.


----------



## *spoiled*

AECornell said:


> I'm just surprised her hair would even hold any color at all after bleaching the $hit out of it.



heck yea.  I'm surprised she still has any strands on her head.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Do you mean she's straightening it or having it relaxed or something? I'm just curious, not at all familiar with curly hair.




Not not at all.  I just think she slicks it down with a heavier product so it stays laid.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> lol how was she unprepared? she has dated black men exclusively for over a decade. she needs to ask one of her rent-a-black-girl friends.


----------



## *spoiled*

berrydiva said:


> Not not at all.  I just think she slicks it down with a heavier product so it stays laid.



"oh Koko let's literally go to Target and get some of that Shea Moisture stuff for Nori.  Text Malika and ask her if that's literally what they use?"


----------



## YSoLovely

meluvs2shop said:


> I agree. It doesn't look like a tight curl at all to me.  The texture if her hair is still changing so we shall see. I dunno but that kid is so darn cute I think she looks Adorbs with her hair like that at the airport. Better than the tight ponytails that could give her baby headaches.
> 
> *If her hair was wild and curly some would complain about that too.*




Just like they did with Blue...


At this point anything other than the struggle buns is just fine, imo. Although I would love to see North with minimal product and her curls on full display.


----------



## charmesh

I think North's hairdos are all Kanye's doing. He is into the minimalist thing and so North has to fit the image. If it were up to Kim I'm sure her hair would be down every day and there would be bows and headbands galore. North is exactly the baby Kim has always wanted, and she knows that curly hair comes with half black babies. She has plenty of friends with biracial kids that she could ask for advice. The hairstyles that North has are Kanye approved and done by a nanny.North is nothing but the baby that goes along with his high fashion barbie.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TMZ has a live camera going on their site of Kim arriving in Armenia


----------



## charmesh

Glitterandstuds said:


> TMZ has a live camera going on their site of Kim arriving in Armenia


Why are they acting like the Queen of Armenia is arriving? Or even someone for the Armenian people should be proud of?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I don't really think North's hair is pulled tight... I brush my girls curls with leave in conditioner and put it up in a bun - they ask for it almost everyday.  Sometimes the oldest asks for a high pony but they only wear it down when they're not around other kids.... Moms don't tell their kids not to touch other kids hair and they hate people touching them.

You also have to keep in mind that with hair that is curly and thicker that it knots when it's down.  My youngest gets the worst knots in her hair, it takes close to 30 mins to brush it out.

I'm glad at least her hair is done, everyone was having a fit over Blue Ivy's hair and now everyone is having a fit over North's hair being up in a little bun, or being down or slicked back.


----------



## ByeKitty

celeb_analyzer said:


> Hair can have all sorts of styles and colors and still lol natural. How natural it looks has more to do with how well you can match a color to your skin tone. Plus kims hair looks stringy and flat in those photos.
> 
> She has been wearing her hair long and only one shade of black for ages now. She has the resources to do amazing things with it.



Well tbh I cannot imagine any other hair color to look good or natural on her... She has the type of complexion where only off-black and brown can look "natural", IMO. Currently, it doesn't look like one flat color to me.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

charmesh said:


> Why are they acting like the Queen of Armenia is arriving? Or even someone for the Armenian people should be proud of?



Right?? I have no idea, it's ridiculous


----------



## YSoLovely

charmesh said:


> Why are they acting like the Queen of Armenia is arriving? Or even someone for the Armenian people should be proud of?




The Armenians are in it for a rude awakening... 

You think Kim and ko have learned some basic greetings in Armenian yet? I doubt it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just saw photos..Kim, Khloe, Kanye and North and E! cameras in tow *at least I think that was Khloe*


----------



## Encore Hermes

One of the questions I would ask is "so why haven't you visited before now?"

It isn't like they don't have the money to travel on their own.


----------



## berrydiva

Is the show aired in Armenia?


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> The Armenians are in it for a rude awakening...
> 
> You think Kim and ko have learned some basic greetings in Armenian yet? I doubt it.



Forget greetings. Has she even learned to find Armenia on a map?


----------



## clevercat

charmesh said:


> Forget greetings. Has she even learned to find Armenia on a map?




Probably she thought she was going to Armani.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

clevercat said:


> Probably she thought she was going to Armani.


----------



## shiny_things

Please, if this family gave a tiny crap about Armenia, they would have been there years ago. This is nothing more than a publicity exercise.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently the anniversary of the Genocide is in a few days (hmmm) and it's rumored they are meeting with some politicians


----------



## berrydiva

They're meeting with politicians the same way ***** calls up Kanye? Those two are slightly nutty and have a strange sense of importance that is far from realistic.


----------



## Longchamp

I couldn't stop laughing .
Sorry can only post URL.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/08/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-restraining-order-prison-inmate-florida/

Text below.


----------



## Longchamp

Kardashian and Kanye West must be stopped at the Florida border, because they're nothing but wannabe Jay Z's and Beyonce's ... according to a prisoner who has taken his cause to court.
Wayne Albright -- who's been locked up since 2000 for attempted sexual assault -- claims Florida needs protection from the couple he calls "Meat Whistles" and "Moose Knuckles."
Albright shows abject contempt for the famous duo, declaring the only tolerable Kardashian is Rob, who's "eating himself out of house and home, no doubt from the shame he feels as a result of what Kim has done to the Kardashian name."
The prisoner is specifically targeting Kim and Kanye from stepping foot in Florida, and he wants to "ban these two Moose Knuckles from appearing on any television programs aired in the state of Florida, unless it's Court TV and they're on trial for posing as a famous couple."
Albright seeks a temporary restraining order, telling the judge, "You have your work cut out for you ... so what do you say? Make us all proud."


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/08/kim-k...ng-order-prison-inmate-florida/#ixzz3Wk9tEK24


----------



## Lounorada

clevercat said:


> Probably she thought she was going to Armani.


----------



## Lounorada

ysolovely said:


> just like they did with blue...
> 
> 
> *at this point anything other than the struggle buns is just fine, imo. Although i would love to see north with minimal product and her curls on full display.* :d


 
+1


----------



## YSoLovely

They heard us! 






lsa


Her curls are adorable


----------



## AECornell

I can't imagine with such a narcissistic couple that they wouldn't know we exist. I'm sure their assistants read our thread and keep them up to date on what we say about them.

So glad her beautiful hair is done!



YSoLovely said:


> They heard us!
> 
> View attachment 2955492
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955493
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> Her curls are adorable


----------



## eeyore

The anniversary is April 24th for the 100th



Glitterandstuds said:


> Apparently the anniversary of the Genocide is in a few days (hmmm) and it's rumored they are meeting with some politicians


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> They heard us!
> 
> View attachment 2955492
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955493
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> Her curls are adorable



So cute! Her free natural hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Sasha2012

YSoLovely said:


> They heard us!
> 
> View attachment 2955492
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955493
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> Her curls are adorable



More like they were on a transatlantic flight and didn't have access to their hair oil and brush  but North is cute either way. 

It's cool for Kanye to go with his family to Armenia, wonder if Kourtney and or Kris will join them.




via Daily Mail


----------



## dr.pepper

Her lips look AWFUL.

North's fluffy curls are EVERYTHING! She is a dolly!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Have not seen her lift a hand in a long time! She should've kept that white palm covered up. &#128530;


----------



## charmesh

Why would politicians meet with a porn star who has done nothing charitable EVER? I'm all for second chances but she's done nothing to deserve one. Does Armenia have designer shops? Are there beaches for airbrushed bikini shoots? Because that's all she does on vacation.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm feeling second-hand embarrassment for all those people waiting to see them. Yikes. 


Those pictures of them arriving, especially the one of Kim waving 







Looks like they didn't fly 1st class either...  





Dailymail


----------



## lh211

Longchamp said:


> Kardashian and Kanye West must be stopped at the Florida border, because they're nothing but wannabe Jay Z's and Beyonce's ... according to a prisoner who has taken his cause to court.
> Wayne Albright -- who's been locked up since 2000 for attempted sexual assault -- claims Florida needs protection from the couple he calls "Meat Whistles" and "Moose Knuckles."
> Albright shows abject contempt for the famous duo, declaring the only tolerable Kardashian is Rob, who's "eating himself out of house and home, no doubt from the shame he feels as a result of what Kim has done to the Kardashian name."
> The prisoner is specifically targeting Kim and Kanye from stepping foot in Florida, and he wants to "ban these two Moose Knuckles from appearing on any television programs aired in the state of Florida, unless it's Court TV and they're on trial for posing as a famous couple."
> Albright seeks a temporary restraining order, telling the judge, "You have your work cut out for you ... so what do you say? Make us all proud."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/08/kim-k...ng-order-prison-inmate-florida/#ixzz3Wk9tEK24


----------



## lh211

charmesh said:


> Why would politicians meet with a porn star who has done nothing charitable EVER? I'm all for second chances but she's done nothing to deserve one. Does Armenia have designer shops? Are there beaches for airbrushed bikini shoots? Because that's all she does on vacation.



Because ***** called their home phone and told them to go on his behalf? 

I'm praying they believe they're adored there so much they decide to stay.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The pic of the flight, it might be first class but they might have had a stopover Andthat is a smaller plane. 

they might be leaving before the 24th because the hotel suites may be reserved for actual dignitaries. 

So they just arrived let's see how many actual days they stay.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> More like they were on a transatlantic flight and didn't have access to their hair oil and brush  but North is cute either way.
> 
> It's cool for Kanye to go with his family to Armenia, wonder if Kourtney and or Kris will join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail




Looks like she just left the optometrist after having had her eyes  dialated.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Have not seen her lift a hand in a long time! She should've kept that white palm covered up. &#128530;



OMG! You're so right. The faux tan line is uber noticeable!!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Where is Norf?


----------



## SpeedyJC

Encore Hermes said:


> Where is Norf?



In cargo with the rest of Kim's accessories?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sasha2012 said:


> More like they were on a transatlantic flight and didn't have access to their hair oil and brush  but North is cute either way.
> 
> It's cool for Kanye to go with his family to Armenia, wonder if Kourtney and or Kris will join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail




she really thinks she's someone important, doesn't she?


----------



## pixiejenna

clevercat said:


> Probably she thought she was going to Armani.



True story. She'll probably end up more disappointed than she was on her honeymoon too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Read online some artist dubbed as plastic jesus put up a bunch of no Kardashian parking signs around LA, including one in front of one of their dash stores.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Look at her widdle nose 





Daily mail
Good lighting is everything


----------



## michie

She looks awful.


----------



## Tivo

^^^
Like, really bad.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Look at her widdle nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail
> Good lighting is everything



Yikes.


----------



## Tivo

I know Khloe isn't over there pretending to be Armenian!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

WTF is up with her nose and lip area?


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> I know Khloe isn't over there pretending to be Armenian!


----------



## labelwhore04

Tivo said:


> I know Khloe isn't over there pretending to be Armenian!


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Look at her widdle nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail
> 
> Good lighting is everything




At first glance, I swear I thought this photo was a man impersonating her or some sort of spoof photo. That is one fugly photo, she looks awful, even her arm/hands looks bad.


----------



## stylemepretty

She looks like the walking dead


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yikes. 

Leave the plastic surgery/injections alone, kiddos. It's just not cute. 

North is so precious   I noticed she was reaching for Kim in the pics posted a couple pages back, I thought it was cute.


----------



## Oryx816

I guess Armenia has not mastered the witchcraft that is required to make Kim look partially human sometimes.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tivo said:


> I know Khloe isn't over there pretending to be Armenian!



Why not, she's pretended for the last 20+ years why would she stop now?






Oryx816 said:


> I guess Armenia has not mastered the witchcraft that is required to make Kim look partially human sometimes.



Apparently Armenia is not on the Kardashian payroll letting the world see her in her "natural" state lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lh211 said:


> Because ***** called their home phone and told them to go on his behalf?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm praying they believe they're adored there so much they decide to stay.




Hey! It's not fair for the people in Armenia.


----------



## clevercat

Encore Hermes said:


> Look at her widdle nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail
> 
> Good lighting is everything




Ugh, the sunglasses. Yuck.


----------



## Oryx816

I just turned on the TV here in Bangkok, and to my horror there was an ad for KUWTK!  All new arrival on TrueVisions cable!  Oh, my eyes!  I thought I had moved far enough away in the world to avoid this horrific family's antics.  Ugh!  Asia was so unspoiled.....


----------



## Swanky

:lolots:


*No Kardashian parking signs put up around Los Angeles*









You can't move for Kardashians at the moment, they seem to be everywhere.

Quite literally - LA-based street Artist Plastic Jesus (famous for his cocaine-snorting Oscar statue) got annoyed with being held up in traffic recently by a paparazzi scrum surrounding one or another of the sisters leaving a shop.
So he decided to do something about it.
He came up with the idea of banning the family from parking in several Los Angeles hotspots.
The artist created several signs which he bolted to other notices around Melrose Avenue, Robertson (near the Ivy restaurant) and elsewhere, reading No Kardashian Parking Any Time.






The artist explained to Newsbeat what the signs were inspired by.
"There is gridlock caused whenever one of the Kardashian family do simple basic things, shopping, eating out or pumping gas.
"The Kardashians have become a media cultural phenomenon, sadly at the expense of real news."
He said that the installation was intended not as an attack on the Kardashians, but on "us, both the media and the consumer". 
He went on: "Media is circulation-driven, or more recently by hits on websites. Without our unending desire to consume this content this will continue."
The LAPD reportedly view the signs as vandalism, something Plastic rejects.
"The signs are only intended to be a temporary installation, like many other parking and driving signs around LA, they will be removed in the very near future."


*UPDATE*: As of Thursday morning, the official Plastic Jesus Twitter account confirmed his team has taken down the signs.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/32216878


----------



## RedSoleAddict

instagram.com/p/1P7KyxNo90/

Source: Instagram


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> More like they were on a transatlantic flight and didn't have access to their hair oil and brush  but North is cute either way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool for Kanye to go with his family to Armenia, wonder if Kourtney and or Kris will join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail





This video is hilarious...all of this for a chick who's beginnings started by getting peed on by Ray J and is famous for being an object. What an amazing world!


----------



## Ladybug09

SpeedyJC said:


> In cargo with the rest of Kim's accessories?


You are so wrong! LOL


----------



## keodi

AEGIS said:


> lol how was she unprepared? she has dated black men exclusively for over a decade. she needs to ask one of *her rent-a-black-girl friends*.


----------



## usmcwifey

I would be ashamed as a country  (Armenia) to be gushing and boasting over someone like Kim. She had her porn star beginnings and hasn't really done much other then parade herself around and shop...and now I've read headlines that she was meeting with the PM of Armenia...like really to discuss what? Where your designer end shops are? Lol this woman is a joke


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww how disappointing to see the signs were taken down so quickly. Heck if i had a business in the area I'd probably ask plastic Jesus for the signs to put them up I wouldn't want them around my business.

I also don't get why the PM would want to meet her either she's only half Armenian and is not someone I'd want to be representing my culture. Sadly it's probably because she's so famous I can only think of one other famous Armenian(i can't remember her name) the girl who played George Lopezs daughter on his old TV show.


----------



## jclaybo

*spoiled* said:


> "oh Koko let's literally go to Target and get some of that Shea Moisture stuff for Nori.  Text Malika and ask her if that's literally what they use?"


omg i just laughed out loud at this, it is something I could literally see her saying like literally, bible


----------



## charmesh

usmcwifey said:


> I would be ashamed as a country  (Armenia) to be gushing and boasting over someone like Kim. She had her porn star beginnings and hasn't really done much other then parade herself around and shop...and now I've read headlines that she was meeting with the PM of Armenia...like really to discuss what? Where your designer end shops are? Lol this woman is a joke


I would be pissed if I were Armenian. The PM meeting with someone who does nothing for others. This is a woman who probably couldn't get a meeting with the mayor of the city she lives in, and the President is constantly holding her up as everything that is wrong with American society.


----------



## Encore Hermes

What to wear when you meet a PM 







News.com.au


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Are they filming over there?


----------



## usmcwifey

charmesh said:


> I would be pissed if I were Armenian. The PM meeting with someone who does nothing for others. This is a woman who probably couldn't get a meeting with the mayor of the city she lives in, and the President is constantly holding her up as everything that is wrong with American society.




Not only that but the most I've ever seen them embrace anything "Armenian" were their trips Glendale (CA) lol its just awkward to me that their PM could take time to meet with them as if they were diplomats or something [emoji23]but that's just me ....


----------



## Encore Hermes

BagOuttaHell said:


> Are they filming over there?




Of course! They wouldn't go over unless someone else paid imo 




Family having a great time


----------



## redney

What on earth could she and Khloe possibly say in a state-level meeting? "Um, like, didn't like, bad things happen in your country, like literally?"

Did E! pay off the Armenian government too? If they're filming they would need consent so it's gotta be just publicity.


----------



## AECornell

Who is the lady all the way to the right? She and kim look alike. Ok, maybe an older (previous) version of Kim.



Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 2956651
> 
> 
> News.com.au


----------



## charmesh

usmcwifey said:


> Not only that but the most I've ever seen them embrace anything "Armenian" were their trips Glendale (CA) lol its just awkward to me that their PM could take time to meet with them as if they were diplomats or something [emoji23]but that's just me ....



When the Ks pretend to cook is it Armenian food? Nope, it's soul food. In a couple of generations the majority of the Kardashian Jenners will be African American. So why pretend.


----------



## pukasonqo

is koko wearing escort chic to a meeting with a PM?


----------



## Antonia

Any ID on Khloe's leather jacket?  She looks great in those earth tones with her blonde hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> What to wear when you meet a PM
> View attachment 2956649
> 
> View attachment 2956650
> 
> View attachment 2956651
> 
> 
> News.com.au





charmesh said:


> When the Ks pretend to cook is it Armenian food? Nope, it's soul food. In a couple of generations the majority of the Kardashian Jenners will be African American. So why pretend.


Except for Kourtney and maybe Kendall's brood. I see Kendall leaning toward the lesbian side if she keeps up with Cara.

There will be a Black and White branch of their Family Trees.


----------



## jclaybo

they look like the judges on America's next Top Model, you know Kim is sitting there saying "Mr.PM you would look so chic in Hermes"


----------



## littlerock

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> *No Kardashian parking signs put up around Los Angeles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't move for Kardashians at the moment, they seem to be everywhere.
> 
> Quite literally - LA-based street Artist Plastic Jesus (famous for his cocaine-snorting Oscar statue) got annoyed with being held up in traffic recently by a paparazzi scrum surrounding one or another of the sisters leaving a shop.
> So he decided to do something about it.
> He came up with the idea of banning the family from parking in several Los Angeles hotspots.
> The artist created several signs which he bolted to other notices around Melrose Avenue, Robertson (near the Ivy restaurant) and elsewhere, reading No Kardashian Parking Any Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The artist explained to Newsbeat what the signs were inspired by.
> "There is gridlock caused whenever one of the Kardashian family do simple basic things, shopping, eating out or pumping gas.
> "The Kardashians have become a media cultural phenomenon, sadly at the expense of real news."
> He said that the installation was intended not as an attack on the Kardashians, but on "us, both the media and the consumer".
> He went on: "Media is circulation-driven, or more recently by hits on websites. Without our unending desire to consume this content this will continue."
> The LAPD reportedly view the signs as vandalism, something Plastic rejects.
> "The signs are only intended to be a temporary installation, like many other parking and driving signs around LA, they will be removed in the very near future."
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*: As of Thursday morning, the official Plastic Jesus Twitter account confirmed his team has taken down the signs.
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/32216878



Amazing!


----------



## charmesh

Ladybug09 said:


> Except for Kourtney and maybe Kendall's brood. I see Kendall leaning toward the lesbian side if she keeps up with Cara.
> 
> There will be a Black and White branch of their Family Trees.


Kendall's most serious boyfriend was African-American. I think the lesbian thing with Cara is for publicity. What man or woman could seriously be attracted to Cara? Her eyebrows are scary.


----------



## glamourous1098

Encore Hermes said:


> What to wear when you meet a PM
> View attachment 2956649
> 
> View attachment 2956650
> 
> View attachment 2956651
> 
> 
> News.com.au



Maybe I'm just a prude, but I wouldn't wear that to meet with one of my professors, much less the PM of a country....


----------



## Jayne1

Is Khloe actually pretending to be Armenian?  lol


----------



## Stansy

^ Kimbo reminds me of Cher in that pic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They are the very definition of #AWKWARD meeting those dignitaries.

What are they doing? Talking about policy? Or, like how the K's could like, totally make them over and make them like, look cute and stuff?


----------



## labelwhore04

Why would the PM want to meet with them anyway? What would they even talk about, Kims sex tape? plastic surgery? how Khloe is just pretending to be Armenian?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Jayne1 said:


> Is Khloe actually pretending to be Armenian?  lol



She needs to stop...she knows she's a true descendant of Sasquatch haha


----------



## Chloe_chick999

These comments are so funny!


----------



## Encore Hermes

AECornell said:


> Who is the lady all the way to the right? She and kim look alike. Ok, maybe an older (previous) version of Kim.



I think the other two are the cousins they traveled with. Probably can speak armenian so kim knows if somebody is making fun of or jokes  about them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> I think the other two are the cousins they traveled with. Probably can speak armenian so kim knows if somebody is making fun of or jokes  about them.



Must be an awful lot of translating going on then &#128521;


----------



## Encore Hermes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Must be an awful lot of translating going on then &#128521;


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They are the very definition of #AWKWARD meeting those dignitaries.
> 
> What are they doing? Talking about policy? Or, like how the K's could like, totally make them over and make them like, look cute and stuff?



Maybe she's once again excusing herself for that one time she was on the cover of Turkish Cosmopolitan at the same time Armenia was commemorating the genocide? Or maybe she's just pointing out how delish Armenian food is?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Daily mail






I wonder if kanye wanted to meet the PM?


----------



## Gaby87

North gives the best side eye


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Daily mail
> View attachment 2956901
> View attachment 2956902
> View attachment 2956903
> View attachment 2956904
> 
> 
> I wonder if kanye wanted to meet the PM?



Any guesses as to why the baby's hair is suddenly au naturel?


----------



## cristincline

Encore Hermes said:


> What to wear when you meet a PM
> View attachment 2956649
> 
> View attachment 2956650
> 
> View attachment 2956651
> 
> 
> News.com.au




Agree that their clothing isn't appropriate for the situation - but I've gotta say, Khloe really does look so much better in these earthy colors. Best she's looked in a while, imo.


----------



## redney

Are Kimmie's leggings ripped at the knee?

North is so cute, love her hair down!


----------



## clydekiwi

Jayne1 said:


> Any guesses as to why the baby's hair is suddenly au naturel?




I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Lounorada

Why is their a camera hanging around Norths neck? weird:
ETA: One of the pictures it looks like it's across her, but the last pic of them walking down the cobblestones, the camera looks as if it's hanging around her neck... Either way it's not safe.


----------



## AEGIS

in that last picture North and Briseis do favor one another.  I have never seen it before.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Why is their a camera hanging around the childs neck? weird:



that baby ain't nothing more than a glorified photo opp and they've decided to let her know her role at an early age


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> in that last picture North and Briseis do favor one another.  I have never seen it before.




Yep, that was my first thought when I saw North with her hair down and her curls free.


----------



## michie

Jayne1 said:


> Any guesses as to why the baby's hair is suddenly au naturel?



She looks like Little Richie from "Family Matters" here. At least she's not looking like her alter ego, Distressed West, in every pic, tho...


----------



## jclaybo

AEGIS said:


> *that baby ain't nothing more than a glorified photo opp and they've decided to let her know her role at an early age*


----------



## Tivo

^^^
Is that Kween Korey?


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> *Why is their a camera hanging around Norths neck? weird:*
> ETA: One of the pictures it looks like it's across her, but the last pic of them walking down the cobblestones, the camera looks as if it's hanging around her neck... Either way it's not safe.


Reminded me of this video of Will.I.Am showcasing his edgy brilliance


----------



## jclaybo

Tivo said:


> ^^^
> Is that Kween Korey?


LMAO, *inserts gif again*


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Daily mail
> View attachment 2956901
> View attachment 2956902
> View attachment 2956903
> View attachment 2956904
> 
> 
> I wonder if kanye wanted to meet the PM?




North's face in that second pic... I die. So cute!


----------



## clydekiwi

AEGIS said:


> in that last picture North and Briseis do favor one another.  I have never seen it before.




Who is briseis


----------



## shoegal

clydekiwi said:


> Who is briseis





Reggie Bush's daughter


----------



## Kamilla

It's amazing how her face has changed over the years.  She looks nothing like her original face.  Her original face was her best look imo.  At least she could smile and have laugh lines and her lips and nose didn't look so weird.  Now her face is aging weirdly.  Too bad.


----------



## chowlover2

It's been all downhill look wise since 2010-IMO. I don't understand why she injects the heck out of her nasolabial lines, it makes her look like an alien.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

PMK's own little Franken-ho.


----------



## Tivo

Kim terrifies me. I would never want to be alone with her or look into her eyes.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Recap day 1

What to wear when you meet the PM 
Nice bra khole





Daily mail


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Any guesses as to why the baby's hair is suddenly au naturel?




North is a cutie and her curls are popping! Glad they stopped with that goop in her hair...let her be free.


----------



## usmcwifey

Encore Hermes said:


> Recap day 1
> 
> What to wear when you meet the PM
> Nice bra khole
> 
> View attachment 2957301
> 
> View attachment 2957302
> 
> Daily mail




Is it just me or is Khloe starting to look like actress Jennifer Coolidge? Lol


----------



## berrydiva

usmcwifey said:


> Is it just me or is Khloe starting to look like actress Jennifer Coolidge? Lol
> View attachment 2957314




She wishes she looked like Jennifer Coolidge.  Lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> She wishes she looked like Jennifer Coolidge.  Lol.



I just thought the same thing lmao!


----------



## Oryx816

Kamilla said:


> It's amazing how her face has changed over the years.  She looks nothing like her original face.  Her original face was her best look imo.  At least she could smile and have laugh lines and her lips and nose didn't look so weird.  Now her face is aging weirdly.  Too bad.




I love the timeline with the parade of Kim's faces.  It would make for a very macabre Disney spectacle.  I never get tired of these comparison shots.  Especially when juxtaposed with her claims of the fine art of "contouring", isn't that what plastic surgeons do--contour?


----------



## .pursefiend.

SpeedyJC said:


> In cargo with the rest of Kim's accessories?




i am weak


----------



## charmesh

usmcwifey said:


> Is it just me or is Khloe starting to look like actress Jennifer Coolidge? Lol
> View attachment 2957314



No. I've always found Jeenifer Coolidge kind of pretty & she seems to have a fun personality. I don't think Khloe is exactly ugly but she's not going to age as nicely as Jennifer Coolidge


----------



## zaara10

michie said:


> She looks like Little Richie from "Family Matters" here. At least she's not looking like her alter ego, Distressed West, in every pic, tho...




Omg, lmao!!! [emoji23] She does! Little Richie had that Jheri curl mullet thing going on. [emoji23]


----------



## shaurin

Going back to the discussion about Kim setting up a storyline because she wants to use a surrogate, I went to a new low this past weekend and watched KUWTK simply to see what she would say about the whole thing since I was extra curious since she allegedly had the same or very similar medical condition that I had after I gave birth.  Did anyone watch that episode?  She says in it that her doc scraped her placenta out with his FINGERS.  WTF.  There are tools for that.  I know cause my doc used a tool to get my placenta out.  It is actually the same tool that is used to perform a d and c for a miscarriage/abortion.  There were other things about her story that also seem fishy but I won't go into those now.  Either she has received the world's worst medical treatment or she really is lying about all of this just to justify using a surrogate.


----------



## redney

shaurin said:


> Going back to the discussion about Kim setting up a storyline because she wants to use a surrogate, I went to a new low this past weekend and watched KUWTK simply to see what she would say about the whole thing since I was extra curious since she allegedly had the same or very similar medical condition that I had after I gave birth.  Did anyone watch that episode?  She says in it that her doc scraped her placenta out with his FINGERS.  WTF.  There are tools for that.  I know cause my doc used a tool to get my placenta out.  It is actually the same tool that is used to perform a d and c for a miscarriage/abortion.  There were other things about her story that also seem fishy but I won't go into those now.  Either she has received the world's worst medical treatment or *she really is lying about all of this just to justify using a surrogate.*



This.


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> *Why is their a camera hanging around Norths neck? :*wondering:weird:
> ETA: One of the pictures it looks like it's across her, but the last pic of them walking down the cobblestones, the camera looks as if it's hanging around her neck... Either way it's not safe.



I'll hazard a guess and say it's because Kimmy is teaching North to take her selfies for her?


----------



## lh211

Kamilla said:


> It's amazing how her face has changed over the years.  She looks nothing like her original face.  Her original face was her best look imo.  At least she could smile and have laugh lines and her lips and nose didn't look so weird.  Now her face is aging weirdly.  Too bad.



 A new year, a new face. Gotta keep things.....fresh


----------



## redney

Has this been posted? From the NY Times Mag. http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/10/kanye-west-adidas-yeezy-fashion-interview/ It's a really long article. Here's a snippet showing he is the puppet master behind Kim's wardrobe:



> "IN THE CAR on the way  home from the meeting, West took a call from Kardashian, the high  priestess of reality television and America&#8217;s leading entrepreneur of  the self, whose own towering fame has combined with West&#8217;s to create a  historic blizzard of celebrity. When the couple appeared together on the  cover of Vogue last year, the move was, depending on your perspective, a  stroke of PR genius or a naked plea for highbrow validation.
> 
> &#8220;It went really good  up at Adidas today,&#8221; West told Kardashian, and they chitchatted for a  minute like any married couple. *Then he paused, obviously listening to  her.* It was clear from his face that he enjoys this role &#8212; collaborator,  producer, Pygmalion: *&#8220;I like the black latex, also with the black fur,  and then maybe with tights and the Alaïa high lace-ups,&#8221; he said.""*


----------



## Jikena

shaurin said:


> Going back to the discussion about Kim setting up a storyline because she wants to use a surrogate, I went to a new low this past weekend and watched KUWTK simply to see what she would say about the whole thing since I was extra curious since she allegedly had the same or very similar medical condition that I had after I gave birth.  Did anyone watch that episode?  She says in it that her doc scraped her placenta out with his FINGERS.  WTF.  There are tools for that.  I know cause my doc used a tool to get my placenta out.  It is actually the same tool that is used to perform a d and c for a miscarriage/abortion.  There were other things about her story that also seem fishy but I won't go into those now.  Either she has received the world's worst medical treatment or she really is lying about all of this just to justify using a surrogate.



I've read stories about that. Doctors actually do put their hands inside... hum. I've read a story about a woman that was completely shocked after her delivery because her doctor did the same thing that happened to Kim but he did it without telling her. He put his hand in her to get the rest of the placenta... or the things that weren't coming out of her vagina naturally.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Has this been posted? From the NY Times Mag. http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/10/kanye-west-adidas-yeezy-fashion-interview/ It's a really long article. Here's a snippet showing he is the puppet master behind Kim's wardrobe:
> 
> [/B]




I imagine _all_ they talk about is clothes/fashion/outfits.


----------



## Lounorada

T, The New York Times Style Magazine, April 12th 2015. Photographed by Juergen Teller.



























The New York Times


----------



## Stansy

^ maybe I am old-fashioned, but I don't find this setting appropriate...


----------



## shaurin

Jikena said:


> I've read stories about that. Doctors actually do put their hands inside... hum. I've read a story about a woman that was completely shocked after her delivery because her doctor did the same thing that happened to Kim but he did it without telling her. He put his hand in her to get the rest of the placenta... or the things that weren't coming out of her vagina naturally.


 
I don't doubt a doc putting his hand back up in there, but when the placenta is actually stuck to the uterine wall (which is the condition I had and that Kim says she had), there are surgical procedures and tools that must be used to remedy the condition.


----------



## Lounorada

Stansy said:


> ^ maybe I am old-fashioned, but I don't find this setting appropriate...




I completely agree.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> T, The New York Times Style Magazine, April 12th 2015. Photographed by Juergen Teller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times




pretentious, moi?


----------



## starsandbucks

Stansy said:


> ^ maybe I am old-fashioned, but I don't find this setting appropriate...


Totally agree. Very disrespectful. Aside from that, these photos also look like something taken by the high school photo club. Very...amateur.


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> T, The New York Times Style Magazine, April 12th 2015. Photographed by Juergen Teller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times



I've lost all respect for the NY Times; seriously .. WTF?


----------



## lanasyogamama

starsandbucks said:


> Totally agree. Very disrespectful. Aside from that, these photos also look like something taken by the high school photo club. Very...amateur.











CeeJay said:


> I've lost all respect for the NY Times; seriously .. WTF?



+1.  

I'm really mad at myself for clicking.


----------



## Tivo

shaurin said:


> I don't doubt a doc putting his hand back up in there, but when the placenta is actually stuck to the uterine wall (which is the condition I had and that Kim says she had), there are surgical procedures and tools that must be used to remedy the condition.


Kim is a pathalogical liar. Nothing she says should ever be analyzed for comprehension.


----------



## Lounorada

CeeJay said:


> I've lost all respect for the NY Times; seriously .. WTF?




This.
I had to post it on here because I genuinely thought I was seeing things or it had to be a very weird joke...


----------



## charmesh

They have to go back in and scrape with tools even if the doctor used his hands. A tiny left over piece of placenta can cause an infection that can cost a mother her life. Kim is a liar who wants to use a surrogate but still wants sympathy and attention. Add in the fact that she is as boring as dirt and they have to come up with storylines. They need to have the writers research a little better so that the lies aren't so obvious.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Does she not realise there are many women who have actually HAD this procedure (or who have some common sense) who know immediately that she's full of sh*t.

She's an idiot. And she gives idiots a bad name.


----------



## Sasha2012

Reality stars Kim and Khloe Kardashian laid red tulips at the memorial commemorating the victims of the Armenian genocide 100 years ago on Friday.

Wearing a long red jumpsuit, Kim, 34, and her sister visited the eternal flame of the Armenian Genocide Memorial Complex on the outskirts of the capital Yerevan as part of an eight-day tour of their ancestors' homeland.

The pair looked somber, and at one point Khloe, 30, was seen wiping tears away as they stood in silence. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-flowers-Armenian-memorial.html#ixzz3WwXrxplK


----------



## redney

THAT is what they wore to a memorial service commemorating a horrific tragedy where between 1 million-1.5 million people were massacred????

Sleeveless, bright red (NOW she wears color WTF??) jumpsuit and an off the shoulder jumpsuit with orange skin and tan lines??!!!!

:censor:

I.just.f*cking.can't.


----------



## CobaltBlu

They are demented fools. Their cousins must be mortified.

When you look at her you can see that her head is absolutely empty.


----------



## SpeedyJC

redney said:


> THAT is what they wore to a memorial service commemorating a horrific tragedy where between 1 million-1.5 million people were massacred????
> 
> Sleeveless, bright red (NOW she wears color WTF??) jumpsuit and an off the shoulder jumpsuit with orange skin and tan lines??!!!!
> 
> :censor:
> 
> I.just.f*cking.can't.



Of course they are there for the photos and media attention only. They are a sad bunch.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks SO disinterested. Playing with her hair..totally expressionless. Ugh.


----------



## Encore Hermes

No bra or the illusion of no bra? 






She went someplace 'sacred' and wore a veil with her ripped jeans.


----------



## CeeJay

redney said:


> THAT is what they wore to a memorial service commemorating a horrific tragedy where between 1 million-1.5 million people were massacred????
> 
> Sleeveless, bright red (NOW she wears color WTF??) jumpsuit and an off the shoulder jumpsuit with orange skin and tan lines??!!!!
> 
> :censor:
> 
> I.just.f*cking.can't.



Look, these are a bunch of people who likely never read a true newspaper, much less have opened up a textbook to read about the genocide (heck, they probably don't even know what the word means).  Therefore, they are just going to look at this as another opportunity to get "dressed up" for an occasion .. after all, what does somber mean???  Doh ..


----------



## labelwhore04

CobaltBlu said:


> They are demented fools. Their cousins must be mortified.
> 
> When you look at her you can see that her head is absolutely empty.



demented fools


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> They are demented fools. Their cousins must be mortified.
> 
> When you look at her you can see that her head is absolutely empty.



Probably, the cousins covered up. In most pics cousins look like supporting cast rather than family  and I bet they don't interact with the stars much off camera.


----------



## Tivo




----------



## Ladybug09

Stansy said:


> ^ maybe I am old-fashioned, but I don't find this setting appropriate...


You're not old fashioned....the pics were hella inappropriate.


Also, this 'tour' of their is not good press for them.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Tivo said:


> View attachment 2958078




:


----------



## Bentley1

She's trying to have her "princess/duchess Kate moment," yet she's failing miserably to gain any favor and is coming off like the attention seeking a@@hole that she is. 

And they've got their cousins off to the side like the help.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I bet she like, really really wants to be an American armenian representative or ambassador or whatever angelina Jolie is.
It would be so amazing!


----------



## labelwhore04

Tivo said:


> View attachment 2958078



 Never gets old


----------



## grand_duchess

Can you imagine those poor deceased - going through all the travails of life, then finally entering eternal rest... only to have Kanye ****ing West traipsing on your headstone? Disgusting people.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> THAT is what they wore to a memorial service commemorating a horrific tragedy where between 1 million-1.5 million people were massacred????
> 
> Sleeveless, bright red (NOW she wears color WTF??) jumpsuit and an off the shoulder jumpsuit with orange skin and tan lines??!!!!
> 
> :censor:
> 
> I.just.f*cking.can't.




All of this.
Girl, you read my mind. I came in here to say everything that you said.


I just can't... I just can't believe (well, actually I can believe) they wore those outfits...  both of them look like they're dressed to go to a sponsored birthday party at a Vegas nightclub.
They are pathetic and a f**king disgrace SMH.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> View attachment 2958078


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Probably, the cousins covered up. In most pics cousins look like supporting cast rather than family  and I bet they don't interact with the stars much off camera.




Kim's inner dialogue:

"what is genocide?.....I hope everyone finds me sexy and thin in this jumpsuit.....oooooh, I should look sad for the pictures.....I wonder what the nightclubs are like here.....where are the designer shops?....oh, right, sad face.....I hope I don't have to eat Armenian food again tonight....."

Cousins' inner dialogue:

"I wonder if we can make a sex tape with the prime minister so we can buy a faux face too.....maybe I can be as orange as my cousins one day!"

Random thoughts of a faux-somber, plastic-faced fool.  Her expression is so vacuous....


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> T, The New York Times Style Magazine, April 12th 2015. Photographed by Juergen Teller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times



Ugh. So this is an example of how he's such a visionary??? Plus his lips just creep me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Reality stars Kim and Khloe Kardashian laid red tulips at the memorial commemorating the victims of the Armenian genocide 100 years ago on Friday.
> 
> Wearing a long red jumpsuit, Kim, 34, and her sister visited the eternal flame of the Armenian Genocide Memorial Complex on the outskirts of the capital Yerevan as part of an eight-day tour of their ancestors' homeland.
> 
> The pair looked somber, and at one point Khloe, 30, was seen wiping tears away as they stood in silence.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-flowers-Armenian-memorial.html#ixzz3WwXrxplK



Nothing shouts out respect more at a somber event than a red sleeveless jumpsuit with a plunging neckline.


----------



## redney

Still can't get over what an effing disgrace they are.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Ugh. So this is an example of how he's such a visionary??? Plus his lips just creep me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




This is really gross but his lips remind me of the creepy gag gift "chocolate anus".  Ugh.....


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Reality stars Kim and Khloe Kardashian laid red tulips at the memorial commemorating the victims of the Armenian genocide 100 years ago on Friday.
> 
> Wearing a long red jumpsuit, Kim, 34, and her sister visited the eternal flame of the Armenian Genocide Memorial Complex on the outskirts of the capital Yerevan as part of an eight-day tour of their ancestors' homeland.
> 
> The pair looked somber, and at one point Khloe, 30, was seen wiping tears away as they stood in silence.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-flowers-Armenian-memorial.html#ixzz3WwXrxplK




There's more security around them than actual onlookers...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian, husband Kanye West, daughter North and sister Khloe visited a Armenian monastery on Thursday - and shared the sacred experience with fans on Instagram. 

The family are in the Kardashian ancestral homeland ahead of this month's observation of the centennial of the mass killing of Armenians by Ottoman Turks.

The group were greeted by a local priest as they arrived at the Geghard Monastery, a Unesco World Heritage-listed medieval set of structures which have in part been carved out of the mountain in the Kotayk province. The main chapel was built in 1215 but the complex originated in the 4th century.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ence-fans-Instagram-course.html#ixzz3Wx5i3kEX


----------



## bag-princess

has this been posted already?
LIES LIES LIES - all of it!!!





*Kim Kardashian: North West Is "Obsessed With Makeup,"*



Gotta love a girl who knows what she wants! North West is just 21 months old, but as mom Kim Kardashian  told Elle.com in a new interview, she already has a pretty solid sense  of personal style. And while that style is, for the most part,  relatively low-maintenance, there are certain things the fab future  fashionista won't compromise on.


*"She has [developed her own  style]! She dresses really simple, and she's not really a fussy dresser  except for every morning [when] she says 'shoes,' and has to put on a  pair of shoes," Mrs. Kanye West, 34, told Elle of her little girl. "So I think she does gravitate towards really simple things, but she loves accessories." 
*




She also loves makeup. (Like  mother, like daughter!) At night when they play, Kardashian sometimes  lets North fiddle around in her purse. *"And if I just turn around for  one second, she has my lipstick like all over her face," the Keeping Up With the Kardashians  star quipped. "She's obsessed with makeup and watching me get ready and  getting ready herself. She just loves the process, she could not be  more ultimately girly-girl." 
*

 Kardashian herself has a known  penchant for beauty products, too  her contouring tricks are  practically legendary  but she says she's less concerned with makeup  now that she's a wife and mom.  




"I mean, I used to love to wear  makeup all the time, and I still do, *but at home, you know, you can't  really kiss and snuggle and do everything you want to do [if you're all  made up],*" she told Elle.com, *noting that she also puts less emphasis on  what she's wearing when she's around North.* "Even if it's something  really nice and put together, it's just all bets go out the door when  you're with your baby because anything could be spilled on you."


 When she does take time to put a  look together, though, you can bet it'll show off her famous assets. "I  mean, at the beginning, when you're losing your pregnancy weight you  don't really know how to dress, so that just doesn't count," she said.  "You just dress as simple as possible. But I think since I've gotten in  shape, and I feel good about myself, I dress I think sexier now than I  did before."




No doubt her husband appreciates  that. Kardashian works hard to keep the spark alive in her marriage to  West, 37  and that means alone time away from their daughter.
*"I mean, I think I really made  that a priority. I was really strict about my daughter sleeping in her  own room, and now she's really independent and likes it that way," the  star told Elle. "If I try to put her in bed with us, she kind of likes to be in her own room."*





She's independent in other ways, too. According to Kardashian, North  loves to carry her own luggage, so they bought her a Frozen suitcase  (which has already made a couple of appearances on Instagram). *"It took  us about 30 minutes longer to get through the airport because she had to  carry her suitcase herself," the Dash mogul said. "She didn't want to  be picked up, she didn't want anything...She's very independent."





*https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ki...eup-very-independent-201000955-us-weekly.html


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Yeah, uh huh. All for publicity. Don't pretend like you actually care about anything outside your own vapid, shallow world, Kim.


----------



## labelwhore04

Wait isn't one of their cousins named "Kourtni?" Who does that?? Names their kid the same thing as their niece but with different spelling. Such a bizarre family


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> Wait isn't one of their cousins named "Kourtni?" Who does that?? Names their kid the same thing as their niece but with different spelling. Such a bizarre family



I don't get the need to spell C names with a K. I always thought that was all Kris's doing


----------



## yajaira

Khloe looks like a dude


----------



## Tivo

VickyB said:


> Ugh. So this is an example of how he's such a visionary??? Plus his lips just creep me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He has serious yuck mouth.


----------



## michie

North is a girly girl who loves makeup? But she has no problem wearing those clodhopper a$$ Doc Martens all the time, with every. single. outfit? OK.


----------



## CobaltBlu

she wore ripped jeans to that church. she is such a tool.


----------



## chowlover2

Nice how Kanye dressed up for the trip. He and Kakes are made for one another. No respect for her heritage whatsoever.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love how he made such a big effing deal about putting the lace on her head:

_*Kanye West, visionary designer stands pensive...his hand thoughtfully rubbing his chin in contemplation. In a land rich with history, inside a church at at time when the land pays respect to their dead, only one thought enters his creative mind..*_

"So, Yo, this lace veil works perfectly with my girl's ripped jeans. Am I right..or am I right?"


----------



## asik

Kanye looks happy. I have never seen him smile this much.


----------



## Oryx816

^^ of course he is happy....he and his family are being treated like dignitaries, as befits someone of their stature.....all in his mind naturally.


----------



## usmcwifey

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian, husband Kanye West, daughter North and sister Khloe visited a Armenian monastery on Thursday - and shared the sacred experience with fans on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> The family are in the Kardashian ancestral homeland ahead of this month's observation of the centennial of the mass killing of Armenians by Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> The group were greeted by a local priest as they arrived at the Geghard Monastery, a Unesco World Heritage-listed medieval set of structures which have in part been carved out of the mountain in the Kotayk province. The main chapel was built in 1215 but the complex originated in the 4th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ence-fans-Instagram-course.html#ixzz3Wx5i3kEX




That's the closest she'll ever be to being pure ....


----------



## twinkle.tink

Oryx, not singling you out...I think you just said what many have voiced many times...





Oryx816 said:


> ^^ of course he is happy....he and his family are being treated like dignitaries, as befits someone of their stature.....*all in his mind naturally*.



There in lies the rub, it is not all in his mind. 

No matter how any one or every one thinks of them; how they are, who they are, what they are, how they got there, what they do...all of it or none it matters. They _are_ being treated like dignitaries.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^More fool the people who are treating them this way. They make themselves fools by association.


----------



## twinkle.tink

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^More fool the people who are treating them this way. They make themselves fools by association.



I would agree and add: and those that are distracted by them...and I am not saying anyone in particular or in this forum, but the general public...

But, it is occurring. It amazes me.


----------



## gillianna

redney said:


> THAT is what they wore to a memorial service commemorating a horrific tragedy where between 1 million-1.5 million people were massacred????
> 
> Sleeveless, bright red (NOW she wears color WTF??) jumpsuit and an off the shoulder jumpsuit with orange skin and tan lines??!!!!
> 
> :censor:
> 
> I.just.f*cking.can't.


It is sad that they have to be the center of attention looking like thot in clubbing clothing when they were invited to a memorial service.  But without them there i doubt if this event would get the press coverage their photos bring.


----------



## gillianna

usmcwifey said:


> That's the closest she'll ever be to being pure ....


Would she melt if holy water was thrown at her?


----------



## Oryx816

twinkle.tink said:


> Oryx, not singling you out...I think you just said what many have voiced many times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There in lies the rub, it is not all in his mind.
> 
> No matter how any one or every one thinks of them; how they are, who they are, what they are, how they got there, what they do...all of it or none it matters. They _are_ being treated like dignitaries.




I agree.  The rub is in the fact that they are acknowledged at all.


----------



## Oryx816

^ I do want to add though that they are in satisfied with the attention of the masses.  They aspire to much more.  I am reminded of when Kim sent Kate Middleton a baby gift and it was returned.  It is these upper echelons they aspire to and are denied access.  They want to eliminate these rebuffs and have everyone bask in their glory, and that, is all in his mind.  I can't see Queen Elizabeth inviting them over for dinner and that just burns them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> THAT is what they wore to a memorial service commemorating a horrific tragedy where between 1 million-1.5 million people were massacred????
> 
> Sleeveless, bright red (NOW she wears color WTF??) jumpsuit and an off the shoulder jumpsuit with orange skin and tan lines??!!!!
> 
> :censor:
> 
> I.just.f*cking.can't.




A bunch of morons they are! All those time she wore black and muted colors and then in this occasion she wore red?!?! That's an insult. She just had to make sure she got all the attention. But Khole and the other girls outfits are not for this occasion at all.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is currently in Armenia to reconnect to her ancestral roots.

And on Friday Kim Kardashian led her husband Kanye West by the hand as they stepped out for a romantic night in the former Soviet nation.

The 34-year-old cut a glamorous figure in a stunning red dress with a plunging neckline, after wearing the same garment to a memorial commemorating the victims of the Armenian genocide 100 years ago.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ttending-genocide-memorial.html#ixzz3WzNN6CE6


----------



## NicolesCloset

Oryx816 said:


> ^ I do want to add though that they are in satisfied with the attention of the masses.  They aspire to much more.  I am reminded of when Kim sent Kate Middleton a baby gift and it was returned. What?  It is these upper echelons they aspire to and are denied access.  They want to eliminate these rebuffs and have everyone bask in their glory, and that, is all in his mind.  I can't see Queen Elizabeth inviting them over for dinner and that just burns them.




Wow! She returned it ? That must have really sucked for kim. Awkward!!!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> North is a girly girl who loves makeup? But she has no problem wearing *those clodhopper a$$ Doc Martens all the time*, with every. single. outfit? OK.







that entire article was nothing but lies!!  if north is sooooo fashion foward and girly girl - why is always dressed like a little soldier going off to combat in her boots and all black attire!!  kim claims that north picks out her own clothes - so where is all the girly things she likes to wear??  




NicolesCloset said:


> Wow! She returned it ? That must have really sucked for kim. Awkward!!!





i remember reading about that and i wish i could have seen the looks on their faces when they got that gift back!!    she tried sooooo hard to get an invite to the palace but they would not even allowed her in through the back door servant entrance!  she has no clue.


----------



## zen1965

I would not read too much into them being treated as "dignitaries".
Many countries celebrate pomp and decorum when having an occasion. And these occsions do not need to be particularly high-brow. Travelling work-related on "official mission" more than once my colleagues and I have been met by motorcades and accompanied by officials and military when doing a little sightseeing. And we are mere economists and certainly do not ask for this often rather cumbersome treatment. In a nutshell I would not attach too much meaning to the hoopla currently bestowed on Kimye.


----------



## lizmil

Sasha2012 said:


> The 34-year-old cut a glamorous figure in a stunning red dress with a plunging neckline, after wearing the same garment to a memorial commemorating the victims of the Armenian genocide 100 years ago.




And Kanye broke out a clean t-Shirt and a velour jacket. lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hello Brian! They took the family pap Brian Prahl: laugh:


----------



## Oryx816

lizmil said:


> And Kanye broke out a clean t-Shirt and a velour jacket. lol




Awww I see he decided not to wear his matching velour juicy couture pants to dinner.


----------



## charmesh

zen1965 said:


> I would not read too much into them being treated as "dignitaries".
> Many countries celebrate pomp and decorum when having an occasion. And these occsions do not need to be particularly high-brow. Travelling work-related on "official mission" more than once my colleagues and I have been met by motorcades and accompanied by officials and military when doing a little sightseeing. And we are mere economists and certainly do not ask for this often rather cumbersome treatment. In a nutshell I would not attach too much meaning to the hoopla currently bestowed on Kimye.



The Armenian government didn't do this at high levels. This whole trip was probably arranged by E! and the Armenian tourism department. E! gets to pretend that the Ks are important for their show and Armenia gets attention.


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian, husband Kanye West, daughter North and sister Khloe visited a Armenian monastery on Thursday - and shared the sacred experience with fans on Instagram.
> 
> The family are in the Kardashian ancestral homeland ahead of this month's observation of the centennial of the mass killing of Armenians by Ottoman Turks.
> 
> The group were greeted by a local priest as they arrived at the Geghard Monastery, a Unesco World Heritage-listed medieval set of structures which have in part been carved out of the mountain in the Kotayk province. The main chapel was built in 1215 but the complex originated in the 4th century.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ence-fans-Instagram-course.html#ixzz3Wx5i3kEX



Well that's by far the most cultural thing the kid (and her parents) will ever do. 

Love the side eye she's giving the priest fella.


----------



## B. Jara

Khloe looks like she's on a pogo stick. lol


----------



## lh211

zen1965 said:


> I would not read too much into them being treated as "dignitaries".
> Many countries celebrate pomp and decorum when having an occasion. And these occsions do not need to be particularly high-brow. Travelling work-related on "official mission" more than once my colleagues and I have been met by motorcades and accompanied by officials and military when doing a little sightseeing. And we are mere economists and certainly do not ask for this often rather cumbersome treatment. In a nutshell I would not attach too much meaning to the hoopla currently bestowed on Kimye.



This. 

From a publicity perspective it brings a lot of attention on a small, relatively unknown country. I can imagine their government wants to make themselves known for economical and tourism reasons and they might not quite understand how this morally corrupt family are perceived in the western world.


----------



## zen1965

charmesh said:


> The Armenian government didn't do this at high levels. This whole trip was probably arranged by E! and the Armenian tourism department. *E! gets to pretend that the Ks are important for their show and Armenia gets attention.*



Indeed. 
If real VIPs (high-level politicians, royalty etc.) happen to visit, the circus and pomp is definitely on another level.


----------



## pukasonqo

AJ eat your heart out, here comes kimbo!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Hello Brian! They took the family pap Brian Prahl: laugh:



No wonder they look so relaxed.  They don't have to worry about bad pictures being posted.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kourtney wanted no part of this?? I know she has kids, but still hard to believe they couldn't force her to join this [del]farce[/del] pilgrimage to their ancestral homeland.


----------



## redney

CobaltBlu said:


> Kourtney wanted no part of this?? I know she has kids, but still hard to believe they couldn't force her to join this [del]farce[/del] pilgrimage to their ancestral homeland.



She seems like the only one who can tell PMK to stuff it.


----------



## charmesh

Whoever booked this trip knew that no one wanted to see Kourtney. Kourtney wants to do as little work as possible. She is no different than her sister & doesn't stand up to her mother. Look at the way she pimped out her kids before the press lost interest in them with the arrival of north.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sasha2012 said:


> She is currently in Armenia to reconnect to her ancestral roots.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Friday Kim Kardashian led her husband Kanye West by the hand as they stepped out for a romantic night in the former Soviet nation.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old cut a glamorous figure in a stunning red dress with a plunging neckline, after wearing the same garment to a memorial commemorating the victims of the Armenian genocide 100 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ttending-genocide-memorial.html#ixzz3WzNN6CE6




No wonder she seldom smiles. Nothing above her chimp looking upper lip moves when she does. She looks like Jack Nicholson's Joker. Especially in the first pics. Freak.


----------



## Tivo

Encore Hermes said:


> Hello Brian! They took the family pap Brian Prahl: laugh:


Kim reading TPF, and all her other mentions.


----------



## usmcwifey

For Kanye having so much "artistic talent" he looks like he raided both the trash bins and Norths closet for that stupid "crop" jacket and outfit ....


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> Whoever booked this trip knew that no one wanted to see Kourtney. Kourtney wants to do as little work as possible. She is no different than her sister & doesn't stand up to her mother. Look at the way she pimped out her kids before the press lost interest in them with the arrival of north.


True, but it looks like Khloe is screaming to the world that she is not a Kardashian. Why go blonder now?  it suits her and her colouring and she's not even trying to look like an Armenian sister.

For that reason, evilKris should have insisted, by threatening to withhold Kourt's allowance, that she attend. 

Maybe that's why they allowed the cousins to be there?


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

I'm still laughing about Kanye not wanting to be on the show - yet he keeps pushing out pictures with the kardashians nonstop. I don't see how those two things are any different.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Gyumri, Armenia. (April 11)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Holy Fillers Batman!!

That second last photo is terrible!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Terrifying. No wonder she never smiles


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is such a mess. Her countrymen have forced her to do more sightseeing than she has on all of her other travels combined, LOL.  That amuses me.

Oh, and nice coat.


----------



## Lounorada

Poor North does not like the paparazzi life 
Video @ 2:02 North starts to get distressed with all the commotion around her  she then spots someone and points, I'm guessing the nanny...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...oe-continue-Armenian-trip-cousins-Gyumri.html


----------



## labelwhore04

CobaltBlu said:


> This is such a mess. Her countrymen have forced her to do more sightseeing than she has on all of her other travels combined, LOL.  That amuses me.
> 
> Oh, and nice coat.



She probably hated every minute of it


----------



## kittenslingerie

North always has that Kanye sour facial expression in their pics. Maybe they should keep her covered since she doesn't like all the celeb ruckus it seems.


----------



## charmesh

kittenslingerie said:


> North always has that Kanye sour facial expression in their pics. Maybe they should keep her covered since she doesn't like all the celeb ruckus it seems.



Maybe they should stop using her as a prop instead.


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy Fillers Batman!!
> 
> That second last photo is terrible!!!!



Kylie, see your future.


----------



## kittenslingerie

charmesh said:


> Maybe they should stop using her as a prop instead.



Isn't that basically what I just suggested?


----------



## charmesh

kittenslingerie said:


> Isn't that basically what I just suggested?



Kind of. But they should leave her at home when they call the cameras not just cover her up. And take her more places with children. She has to be bored out of her mind doing constant grown folk stuff.


----------



## tesi

What the hell is all over her coat near the left pocket?   She always looks dirty greasy or just off.


----------



## Oryx816

charmesh said:


> Kind of. But they should leave her at home when they call the cameras not just cover her up. And take her more places with children. She has to be bored out of her mind doing constant grown folk stuff.




+1000000 Children need to socialize and play with other children.


----------



## michie

But, Distressed West wasn't created for that life. I said it would be interesting to see this kid grow up but OMG...


----------



## Hermes4evah

Visiting a bombed out ruined building in high heels? Seriously?


----------



## Hermes4evah

I wonder what the cousins really think about them. They must have spoken all of two words to them.  "Insufferable attention seeking snobs" I'm sure.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hermes4evah said:


> I wonder what the cousins really think about them. They must have spoken all of two words to them.  "Insufferable attention seeking snobs" I'm sure.



You mean the cousins dressed in biker-chic, 80's blowouts and overly made up to visit a memorial?

They probably view the K's as something to aspire to unfortunately or think it will bring them similar fame in their own country.

*secretly hopes you are right though*


----------



## buzzytoes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy Fillers Batman!!
> 
> That second last photo is terrible!!!!



She looks just like Kylie in that photo I think.

Well it was good to see North's hair out of the bun for a minute at least. It is so cute when it's natural I don't understand why they keep slicking it back.


----------



## Hermes4evah

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You mean the cousins dressed in biker-chic, 80's blowouts and overly made up to visit a memorial?
> 
> 
> 
> They probably view the K's as something to aspire to unfortunately or think it will bring them similar fame in their own country.
> 
> 
> 
> *secretly hopes you are right though*




Hey, at least they were in black and didn't have their tatas hanging out. [emoji6]

You probably are right.


----------



## Sasha2012

North is precious 

via tumblr


----------



## usmcwifey

Sasha2012 said:


> North is precious
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr




She's so cute! She always looks so happy with everyone except her parents ....


----------



## ChanelMommy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy Fillers Batman!!
> 
> That second last photo is terrible!!!!



I just thought the same thing. Awful


----------



## ChanelMommy

usmcwifey said:


> She's so cute! She always looks so happy with everyone except her parents ....



Agree


----------



## chowlover2

chanelmommy said:


> agree



+2!


----------



## Sasha2012

Looks like North enjoyed lighting the candles. 







via tumblr


----------



## zaara10

What is the temperature in whatever city they're in in Armenia?? Kim & Kanye are in winter wear while they have North dressed in a tank top, denim shirt & rolled up jeans like she's going to a bbq or something.


----------



## gillianna

Why in most of the pictures does Kanye look like a gay pimp ( yes Kim is with him) or a homeless man?  His love for velvet, velour and torn clothes shows his great fashion vision of what not to wear.


----------



## kirsten

Kanye is all smiles when Khloe is talking to him.


----------



## pixiejenna

gillianna said:


> Why in most of the pictures does Kanye look like a gay pimp ( yes Kim is with him) or a homeless man?  His love for velvet, velour and torn clothes shows his great fashion vision of what not to wear.



Maybe you just don't understand his fashion genius  for some one who claims to be as into fashion as much as he does he's sure stuck in 04. Yeaz Paris called and said you can keep her old juicy track suit and her ex bestie just think of it as a GWP. This is pretty much the same look he sported during paris fashion week, minus the moobs (thank goodness).


----------



## Oryx816

^ lol!  He's going for the George Costanza leisure look!


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> ^ lol!  He's going for the George Costanza leisure look!




Lol!


----------



## lh211

redney said:


> Kylie, see your future.



And by future, you mean next year.


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> Looks like North enjoyed lighting the candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr



North was probably hoping to grab a candle and set fire to "mommy's" hair so she could go back to her nannies.


----------



## Queenpixie

Someone needs a new *** implant.. this one is hardening.


----------



## yajaira

Her boobs are saggy and why doesnt she wear a bra her nipples are sticking out of her shirt god shes disgusting


----------



## Tivo

She looks terrible! Women in their 50's look better than this.


----------



## Sasha2012

She received a royal welcome when she landed in Armenia last week. 

And Kim Kardashian's Queen-like status was confirmed on Sunday, when she accepted a sprig of lilac from an elderly fan who had waited three days to meet her.

Her fan finally won an up-close and personal encounter with the glamorous reality star in the capital of Yerevan after waiting 12 hours a day for the opportunity.

On the visit, Kim sounded an unusually serious note when she, husband Kanye and sister Khloe visited the memorial to Armenian genocide victims near the 100th anniversary of the tragedy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ol-finally-handing-flowers.html#ixzz3X8UMxAKh


----------



## Sassys

^^^That lady needs a serious life. Who waits for a woman with no talent, does nothing to benefit the community, takes picture of herself all day, isn't a real mother to her child, married a gay man for business, lies more times a day than I blink, and came into fame because of a sex tape. Either the article is fake or this woman seriously needs to get a life.

I would be ashamed if that was my mother or grandmother.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> ^^^That lady needs a serious life. Who waits for a woman with no talent, does nothing to benefit the community, takes picture of herself all day, isn't a real mother to her child, married a gay man for business, lies more times a day than I blink, and came into fame because of a sex tape. Either the article is fake or this woman seriously needs to get a life.
> 
> I would be ashamed if that was my mother or grandmother.



Lmaoooo. How does someone that old even know who she is let alone be a fan and travel to go see her in person??


----------



## yinnie

Sasha2012 said:


> She received a royal welcome when she landed in Armenia last week.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian's Queen-like status was confirmed on Sunday, when she accepted a sprig of lilac from an elderly fan who had waited three days to meet her.
> 
> Her fan finally won an up-close and personal encounter with the glamorous reality star in the capital of Yerevan after waiting 12 hours a day for the opportunity.
> 
> On the visit, Kim sounded an unusually serious note when she, husband Kanye and sister Khloe visited the memorial to Armenian genocide victims near the 100th anniversary of the tragedy.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ol-finally-handing-flowers.html#ixzz3X8UMxAKh








Sassys said:


> ^^^That lady needs a serious life. Who waits for a woman with no talent, does nothing to benefit the community, takes picture of herself all day, isn't a real mother to her child, married a gay man for business, lies more times a day than I blink, and came into fame because of a sex tape. Either the article is fake or this woman seriously needs to get a life.
> 
> I would be ashamed if that was my mother or grandmother.







labelwhore04 said:


> Lmaoooo. How does someone that old even know who she is let alone be a fan and travel to go see her in person??



I reckon E paid someone on the street to be like, totally obsessed with the Ks and like, thinks like, they are amazing.  
E staff needs to be fired coz at least get someone that looks more likely to be a fan... 
Or! She is actually her Armenian grandmother or grandaunt or some distant relative (honestly, how else would they know her??? Surely not from watching her sex tape!)

I cringe at her pretentious royal wave.


----------



## Lounorada

When you think she can't look any more pretentious... You can just see the smugness on Dim-Kims face that she absolutely, 100% believes, in HER mind, that she is like royalty. It's hilarious 

And  @ how orange her and Khloe are.


----------



## TwisterBaby

You can now read the bible the way Kanye West reads it  - its called The Book of Yeezus


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In broad daylight the surgery/fillers are more than a little scary.


----------



## Mumotons

The Duchess of Cambridge wouldn't be walking around with her nipples showing though, sorry Kimmie, you are all brass and no class


----------



## Compass Rose

All I have to add here is exactly what Mumotons said.  I have no other words.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> When you think she can't look any more pretentious... You can just see the smugness on Dim-Kims face that she absolutely, 100% believes, in HER mind, that she is like royalty. It's hilarious
> 
> And  @ how orange her and Khloe are.




Precisely!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Oh my they act like she is royalty. I can't.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West might have gotten bored of all the sightseeing during his trip in Armenia with wife Kim Kardashian and sister-in-law Khloe.

Late Sunday night, the 37-year-old rapper jumped in the middle of Swan Lake-Karapi Lich in the capital city of Yerevan and surprised many fans by performing an impromptu concert.

The 21-time Grammy winner splashed around in the water as he sang six of his hit songs swarmed by passerbys, much to the surprise of the police and National Guard who quickly shut down the show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oncert-middle-Yerevan-lake.html#ixzz3X9mE0T6j


----------



## Oryx816

Ah, yes, he couldn't control himself--had to make it all about him.  I wouldn't call this impromptu....unless he carries a microphone in his pocket so he can sing to people whenever the urge strikes him.  This was a planned event for their crummy show.  Puh-leeeeeaz!


----------



## Sassys

Oryx816 said:


> Ah, yes, he couldn't control himself--had to make it all about him.  I wouldn't call this impromptu....unless he carries a microphone in his pocket so he can sing to people whenever the urge strikes him.  This was a planned event for their crummy show.  Puh-leeeeeaz!




How can his mic be on in the water? Also, I follow Mario instagram and he announced that Kanye was doing a concert hours before it happened.

Why do these people think everyone is stupid and can't quickly figure out and bust them on their lies.


----------



## yajaira

I truly believe they paid that elderly woman there's no way she even knows who she is they dont even speak the same language and if she knew she was hugging a porn star ..........


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Ah, yes, *he couldn't control himself--had to make it all about him. * I wouldn't call this impromptu....unless he carries a microphone in his pocket so he can sing to people whenever the urge strikes him.  This was a planned event for their crummy show.  Puh-leeeeeaz!


Exactly.  Look at his face.  He needed the fix the attention.


----------



## leeann

I think i used to have the same jacket!  Juicy Couture circa 2005 lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> ^^^That lady needs a serious life. Who waits for a woman with no talent, does nothing to benefit the community, takes picture of herself all day, isn't a real mother to her child, married a gay man for business, lies more times a day than I blink, and came into fame because of a sex tape. Either the article is fake or this woman seriously needs to get a life.
> 
> I would be ashamed if that was my mother or grandmother.


----------



## Oryx816

Sassys said:


> ^^^That lady needs a serious life. Who waits for a woman with no talent, does nothing to benefit the community, takes picture of herself all day, isn't a real mother to her child, married a gay man for business, lies more times a day than I blink, and came into fame because of a sex tape. Either the article is fake or this woman seriously needs to get a life.
> 
> I would be ashamed if that was my mother or grandmother.




Completely agree.  They gave her a couple of bucks to play the part, so Kim can play the people's princess role.  Well, someone needs to inform this old lady that Kim is no Princess Diana.....more like Ray J's pee pee princess.


----------



## Mumotons

^^  I wonder just how many people in Armenia have actually heard about Kim and co, and what she is actually famous for. I think it more likely they were attracted to a big media circus...cameras, security guards etc and mistakenly thought Royalty from somewhere was in town.


----------



## Oryx816

Mumotons said:


> ^^  I wonder just how many people in Armenia have actually heard about Kim and co, and what she is actually famous for. I think it more likely they were attracted to a big media circus...cameras, security guards etc and mistakenly thought Royalty from somewhere was in town.




^ ha!  Very likely indeed!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kim Kardashian, Kanye & North West out in Yerevan, Armenia. (April 12)


----------



## pixiejenna

Mumotons said:


> ^^  I wonder just how many people in Armenia have actually heard about Kim and co, and what she is actually famous for. I think it more likely they were attracted to a big media circus...cameras, security guards etc and mistakenly thought Royalty from somewhere was in town.



ITA I'm sure most of the people don't know she's famous for porn and has no actual talent. They are caught up in the hype of the media. 

I'd like to believe that they aren't dumb enough to think she's royalty just simply based on how she's dressed. Royalty dress classy not trashy. They don't wear ill fitting see through garments, that obviously were not tailored to fit them, display thier underwear, or have thier rack half out for the world to see.


----------



## Oryx816

^ I bet they think she is a famous actress from KUWTK.  They may think our standards for actresses are really abysmal in this case. *cringe*


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Kardashians don't have enough respect for history to know about real royalty. Was browsing pics of Princess Mary of Denmark and Princess Kate. The pic of Kate was from a kardashian hair inspired site. Talk about irony. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Isn't it funny how royalty wear bras and don't have everything hanging out? Take notes, kimmy.


----------



## Oryx816

^ Also their clothes are tailored properly, they dress for the season and the occasion, and they can string together articulate discourse.  "YOLO" and "Bible" are not amongst their most commonly heard phrases.

Kim is all a** literally and figuratively; completely devoid of class.


----------



## Mumotons

And most of them try to promote good causes and charities other than themselves, their clothing lines and egos. Prince George is no prop either


----------



## clevercat

Oryx816 said:


> ^ I bet they think she is a famous actress from KUWTK.  They may think our standards for actresses are really abysmal in this case. *cringe*




Looking at the amount of filler in Kimmy's face, I bet they think aliens have landed...


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Completely agree.  They gave her a couple of bucks to play the part, so Kim can play the people's princess role.  Well, someone needs to inform this old lady that Kim is no Princess Diana.....*more like Ray J's pee pee princess*.


----------



## AECornell

All I can think I when I see this picture is:

Sashay sashay sashay. Werk it girllll.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> All I can think I when I see this picture is:
> 
> Sashay sashay sashay. Werk it girllll.
> 
> View attachment 2960654




Lmao!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hard landing when he jumped into the lake 





So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> She looks terrible! Women in their 50's look better than this.




Carmen Dell'Orrifice looks a million times better than her!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif
> So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.




Is that Kanyesha? Ouch!!!!


----------



## zaara10

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif
> So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.




Ok now this video is going to make me laugh all day!


----------



## YSoLovely

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif
> So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.




They are going to baptize in Israel? Really?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Impromptu concert but the whole town there? oookay

North is beyond precious.


----------



## prettyprincess

YSoLovely said:


> They are going to baptize in Israel? Really?



Maybe she can help bring awareness to the Palestinian-Israeli confl...
LOL I cant even finish the joke.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

North is a lucky little girl to be baptized in Israel. These numbnuts have the means to go anywhere in the world and I doubt they appreciate it in the slightest!


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> Carmen Dell'Orrifice looks a million times better than her!!!!


She is fabulous!



These 2 nuts deserve one another....


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif



Looks like he thought he could walk on water.


----------



## BPC

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif
> So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.



 This will never get old.. can't stop laughing 

He must of thought it was deeper than it was


----------



## Stansy

This thread is hilarious!
Thanks everybody, that was much needed after a really crappy day


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif
> So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.




Omg I can't! [emoji23]
Did the dumba@@ not realize how shallow it was? Wow [emoji23]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Why did they leave Armenia to have North baptized in an Armenian Church but in another country?
They flew into Armenia commercial airliner and were supposed to stay 8 days in but they leave after the 4th day  by  fly private jet. 

I wonder if they changed the itinerary suddenly for some reason so they had to fly private since arranging commercial for that many people (them, E filming, staff) would be impossible with such short notice They landed,  went to church forthe baptism, and next day off  to Jordan for ?

Unless Kanye is embarrassed he did a hard swan dive into swan  lake


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif
> So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.


 
What a fool... :lolots:







and... *evil laugh*


----------



## littlerock

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.



Why would they go to Israel to baptize North?? Isn't that like a slap in the face to the Jewish people?


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!

It's even funnier if you imagine Taylor Swift grabbing one leg and Beck grabbing the other.


----------



## BPC

littlerock said:


> Why would they go to Israel to baptize North?? Isn't that like a slap in the face to the Jewish people?



Why would it be? It's the birthplace of Christianity.


----------



## Encore Hermes

littlerock said:


> Why would they go to Israel to baptize North?? Isn't that like a slap in the face to the Jewish people?





BPC said:


> Why would it be? It's the birthplace of Christianity.



I want to know why they left Armenia to have her baptized in the Armenian Church following day.  In a different country. Seems odd they didn't have it done when they were there. Lots of Armenian churches in Armenia 


And!.........why didn't their own rev. Brad baptize her in the khurch of kardashian which her mother is a ko-founder.


----------



## pursegrl12

Bentley1 said:


> Omg I can't! [emoji23]
> Did the dumba@@ not realize how shallow it was? Wow [emoji23]



I just watched it 37 times in a row....friggin hilarious!!! it's like 12" deep!!! hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Teemu

Encore Hermes said:


> Hard landing when he jumped into the lake
> share.gifyoutube.com/vbMQXl.gif
> So they were in Armenia for 4 full days and now (Monday) they are in Israel to baptize North and leave tuesday for Jordan.




Obviously Yeezus cannot walk on water. [emoji41]


----------



## handbagahholic

O


----------



## prettyprincess

littlerock said:


> Why would they go to Israel to baptize North?? Isn't that like a slap in the face to the Jewish people?



Why would it be a slap in the face to Jewish ppl? Muslims, Jews, and Christians live in Jerusalem.


----------



## Michele26

prettyprincess said:


> Why would it be a slap in the face to Jewish ppl? *Muslims, Jews, and Christians live in Jerusalem.*



And they get along too.


----------



## littlerock

BPC said:


> Why would it be? It's the birthplace of Christianity.





prettyprincess said:


> Why would it be a slap in the face to Jewish ppl? Muslims, Jews, and Christians live in Jerusalem.



You guys are right, I was quick on the response when I saw that and didn't voice my thoughts thoroughly or accurately. I find everything they do bizarre and questionable. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Lounorada

I mean, how can anyone be sure North was Baptised on this trip? This smells like another one of the klassic Kardashian attention-seeking stories/plots, IMO. All fabricated for attention, like _everything_ they do...


----------



## c0uture

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian, Kanye & North West out in Yerevan, Armenia. (April 12)




North is adorable!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kim Kardashian, Kanye & North West out in Yerevan, Armenia. (April 12)



so adorable!!!


----------



## grand_duchess

Like this family takes any religious ceremony seriously!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> I want to know why they left Armenia to have her baptized in the Armenian Church following day.  In a different country. Seems odd they didn't have it done when they were there. Lots of Armenian churches in Armenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And!.........why didn't their own rev. Brad baptize her in the khurch of kardashian which her mother is a ko-founder.




Just heard on the radio they were refused at the church in Armenia. 
But to be baptized in Armenian church, don't your parents have to be Armenian church Christians first? This smells really fishy to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West looked like one happy family as they stepped out in Armenia on Sunday evening, along with their one-year-old daughter, North.

The married couple swung the little one through the air following dinner and the adorable child, who is affectionately known as Nori, whooped in delight and giggled as they did so.

The family all wore matching black for their night out as they enjoyed their last night out in Armenia as a group, following their tour of the country.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-swing-giggling-Nori-air.html#ixzz3XE96jqYD


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West looked like one happy family as they stepped out in Armenia on Sunday evening, along with their one-year-old daughter, North.
> 
> The married couple swung the little one through the air following dinner and the adorable child, who is affectionately known as Nori, whooped in delight and giggled as they did so.
> 
> The family all wore matching black for their night out as they enjoyed their last night out in Armenia as a group, following their tour of the country.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-swing-giggling-Nori-air.html#ixzz3XE96jqYD



Kim looks great here and is dressed appropriately. Maybe being in Armenia is good for her. And North is the cutest.


----------



## michie

SMH. Kim's holding the poor child's hand like it's a dog leash. Good to see her happy, tho.


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye taking that face dive made my entire week!

North is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Michele26

michie said:


> SMH.* Kim's holding the poor child's hand like it's a dog leash*. Good to see her happy, tho.



This made me LOL.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Darling,  and I bet she knows Brian by now. Maybe he gives her treats. 
surprising their families didn't go to the baptism. I guess khole is godmother.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and husband Kanye West visited a centuries-old Armenian church in Jerusalem on Monday for the baptism of their daughter, North West.

The Kardashians fended off swooning fans as they entered the Saint James Cathedral in Jerusalem's Old City. 

Archbishop Aris Shirvanian, an Armenian church official, said the family had arrived for a baptism ceremony. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-North-s-baptism-Jerusalem.html#ixzz3XECcEO1c


----------



## Bentley1

Is the band aid on Kanye's thumb from the nose dive he took into the lake?

Omg, I can't get the image out of my head.


----------



## Lounorada

So Khloe goes to her neices 'baptism' wearing ripped jeans, sneakers and a leather jacket? 








Right...


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim looks severely medicated.


----------



## gracekelly

Lounorada said:


> So Khloe goes to her neices 'baptism' wearing ripped jeans, sneakers and a leather jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...



Kanye went to church on Easter in an old ripped tee shirt.  Must be de rigueur in this family to dress down for church occasions.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kim & Kanye with Jerusalem Mayor Nir Barkat and his wife Beverly after the baptism.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Kim & Kanye with Jerusalem Mayor Nir Barkat and his wife Beverly after the baptism.




What is that white spot on Kim's neck in that first pic?


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Is the band aid on Kanye's thumb from the nose dive he took into the lake?
> 
> Omg, I can't get the image out of my head.




You echoed my thoughts exactly.  I love that video.....like Christmas in springtime!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Why did they leave Armenia to have North baptized in an Armenian Church but in another country?
> They flew into Armenia commercial airliner and were supposed to stay 8 days in but they leave after the 4th day  by  fly private jet.
> 
> I wonder if they changed the itinerary suddenly for some reason so they had to fly private since arranging commercial for that many people (them, E filming, staff) would be impossible with such short notice They landed,  went to church forthe baptism, and next day off  to Jordan for ?
> 
> Unless Kanye is embarrassed he did a hard swan dive into swan  lake


I think they were tired of the place and needed an excuse to leave.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> Why would it be a slap in the face to Jewish ppl? Muslims, Jews, and Christians live in Jerusalem.





Michele26 said:


> And they get along too.



Pretty much.


----------



## grand_duchess

Lounorada said:


> So Khloe goes to her neices 'baptism' wearing ripped jeans, sneakers and a leather jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...




As an Orthodox Christian, I am absolutely puzzled as to how North was baptized in an Orthodox church - neither one of her parents are Orthodox or show any inclination of raising her in that faith, so WTH? I call shenanigans.


----------



## BPC

grand_duchess said:


> As an Orthodox Christian, I am absolutely puzzled as to how North was baptized in an Orthodox church - neither one of her parents are Orthodox or show any inclination of raising her in that faith, so WTH? I call shenanigans.



I thought Armenians were Orthodox? I guess that would make Kim 1/2..


----------



## grand_duchess

BPC said:


> I thought Armenians were Orthodox? I guess that would make Kim 1/2..



She wasn't baptized or raised Orthodox, and is certainly not an active member. Neither is her husband.


----------



## Lounorada

grand_duchess said:


> As an Orthodox Christian, I am absolutely puzzled as to how North was baptized in an Orthodox church - neither one of her parents are Orthodox or show any inclination of raising her in that faith, so WTH? I call shenanigans.




Yep, I call shenanigans too. Smells like something they [del]PMK[/DEL] concocted for media attention...


----------



## grand_duchess

For real, when have we EVER seen these two in an Orthodox church before this PR trip? They always go to Kris's Khurch.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Yep, I call shenanigans too. Smells like something they [del]PMK[/DEL] concocted for media attention...




Agree completely.


----------



## Lounorada

This is disgraceful  you can hear North squeal with fear, poor kid.
They should be ashamed of themselves for putting their young child in a situation like this. SMH.

 Video:
http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/13/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-nort-baptism-video/


I hope they strapped North into a car-seat before they drove away at the end...


----------



## Mumotons

I find it very hard to accept this family as Christians full stop, their greed, excess and moral compass don't appear to line up with any of Jesus teachings


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> Kim looks severely medicated.


It's the demon.


----------



## Sassys

Don't you have to be a member of the church you are baptized in??? How can just ant schmuck walk into a cathloic church and be baptized?


----------



## Sarni

Lounorada said:


> This is disgraceful  you can hear North squeal with fear, poor kid.
> They should be ashamed of themselves for putting their young child in a situation like this. SMH.
> 
> Video:
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/13/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-nort-baptism-video/
> 
> 
> I hope they strapped North into a car-seat before they drove away at the end...




OMG that family is despicable putting that poor baby through that for their own selfish reasons. Truly disgusting humans!


----------



## grand_duchess

Sassys said:


> Don't you have to be a member of the church you are baptized in??? How can just ant schmuck walk into a cathloic church and be baptized?



Bribery.

It's Orthodox though, not Catholic.


----------



## Bentley1

pursegrl12 said:


> I just watched it 37 times in a row....friggin hilarious!!! it's like 12" deep!!! hahahaha!!!!!!




It's hysterical and I love that it happened to HIM. 
I wouldn't find it funny if it happened to pretty much anyone else, I'd probably feel really bad for them, but I Luuurve watching this idiot face plant into the lake [emoji28]


----------



## prettyprincess

Mumotons said:


> I find it very hard to accept this family as Christians full stop, their greed, excess and moral compass don't appear to line up with any of Jesus teachings



Preach!


----------



## SWlife

That baby girl is adorable.
Kim couldn't restrain her boobs when dealing with religious leaders?
And I doubt they have any concept of the meaning of baptism beyond " publicity!".
Americans must seem stupid, if others think the Kardashians are representative of our country.


----------



## lizmil

I have never seen a child scowl so much!   The poor kid rarely smiles.   These people observing any rite of Baptism in any church, SMH.  Porn star, indeed!


----------



## labelwhore04

SMH that poor child. That should count as child abuse. North looks traumatized.


----------



## Encore Hermes

_Having sex 500 times a day doesn&#8217;t seem to be doing the trick for Kim Kardashian.

A month after detailing her scores of daily sexpacades with husband Kanye West, the 34-year-old reality starlet had her uterus "cleaned out" on Sunday's episode of "Keeping Up with the Kardashians."_

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...us-kim-kardashian-fertility-article-1.2183675

comment section v 

5 hours ago
Plano Texas Golfer

Pretty confident that the average woman in America and in fact even the shaggiest women in America, wouldn't need their vajaja scraped out like Kim Kardashian needed. * Seriously, did they find the keys to my Rolls?  Did they find my Rolls? * Can you truly untangle 187 strands of DNA?

BTW - it's the most clothing she's had on since puberty.  Hope the Doctor washed up before and after and after and after again.


----------



## yajaira

grand_duchess said:


> As an Orthodox Christian, I am absolutely puzzled as to how North was baptized in an Orthodox church - neither one of her parents are Orthodox or show any inclination of raising her in that faith, so WTH? I call shenanigans.



Money talks


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> I thought Armenians were Orthodox? I guess that would make Kim 1/2..




I didn't know you can be considered 1/2 of a religious denomination


----------



## berrydiva

Couldn't imagine baptizing my child and my family not be there especially if part of the intent of the baptism ceremony is to support raising the child in the faith of the church.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Sarni said:


> OMG that family is despicable putting that poor baby through that for their own selfish reasons. Truly disgusting humans!




That's terrible...the look of fear in my babies faces brings out the lioness in me, no way in hell would I deliberately put them in that situation.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> I didn't know you can be considered 1/2 of a religious denomination



Well.. I'm half Orthodox on my mothers side and half Jewish on my fathers. 
I just don't practice either.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm just here for North. She is just too cute.


----------



## Jayne1

She looks dressed in costume to walk the Armenian Quarter in the Old City.


----------



## ByeKitty

YSoLovely said:


> Kim looks severely medicated.



Seriously, she looks super high on prescription pain killers... I have read about women that keep coming back for more plastic surgery because they get more pain killers.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> I didn't know you can be considered 1/2 of a religious denomination



uhmm...u can't


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Kim & Kanye with Jerusalem Mayor Nir Barkat and his wife Beverly after the baptism.



Kanye looks good here


----------



## Oryx816

Funny how real celebrities and royalty are able to get married, baptize children, vacation and just generally go about life without absolute pandemonium but somehow Kim is just such a star they won't leave her alone!  Puh leeeaze!  All self orchestrated and so pathetic.


----------



## grand_duchess

BPC said:


> Well.. I'm half Orthodox on my mothers side and half Jewish on my fathers.
> I just don't practice either.



Jewish is also an ethnicity. That's the difference. You can't be 1/2 Orthodox Christian.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm still in awe over Kim's hair.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> Well.. I'm half Orthodox on my mothers side and half Jewish on my fathers.
> I just don't practice either.




How can one be half of a religion? Serious question. I accept that Jewish is considered an ethnicity, so being half Jewish makes sense but how can one half be (practicing or not) a religion?


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> uhmm...u can't




Chileeee....lol


----------



## grand_duchess

berrydiva said:


> How can one be half of a religion? Serious question. I accept that Jewish is considered an ethnicity, so being half Jewish makes sense but how can one half be (practicing or not) a religion?



You can't.


----------



## berrydiva

grand_duchess said:


> You can't.




Well I know that but since BPC is claiming to be 1/2 of two religions I want to understand that perspective.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Well I know that but since BPC is claiming to be 1/2 of two religions I want to understand that perspective.



You follow the rules 1/2 of the time?


----------



## dangerouscurves

grand_duchess said:


> As an Orthodox Christian, I am absolutely puzzled as to how North was baptized in an Orthodox church - neither one of her parents are Orthodox or show any inclination of raising her in that faith, so WTH? I call shenanigans.




That's what I was saying. It's crazy and to use religion for publicity is disgusting even though I don't have a religion anymore (I still believe in God, though).


----------



## bisousx

Mumotons said:


> I find it very hard to accept this family as Christians full stop, their greed, excess and moral compass don't appear to line up with any of Jesus teachings



That is because they are not actually Christian. They are posing as Christians - everything they live and breathe is the exact opposite of Jesus' teachings. They worship another idol... I shall just leave it at that.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> You follow the rules 1/2 of the time?


----------



## AECornell

I love this thread. You guys make being awake for 3 hours in the middle of the night because my kid hates sleeping more tolerable.

Ok, he's teething and has a cold, but still, he thinks it's playtime. Annoying.


----------



## michie

[MENTION][/MENTION]





bisousx said:


> That is because they are not actually Christian. They are posing as Christians - everything they live and breathe is the exact opposite of Jesus' teachings. They worship another idol... I shall just leave it at that.



 This! 

These ppl are disgusting. Anything for that lame azz show. They've sold their souls to the devil and are mocking religion.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> How can one be half of a religion? Serious question. I accept that Jewish is considered an ethnicity, so being half Jewish makes sense but how can one half be (practicing or not) a religion?



What about people who celebrate jewish and christian holidays?


----------



## Oryx816

labelwhore04 said:


> What about people who celebrate jewish and christian holidays?




I am Buddhist but grew up Catholic.  My husband is Jewish.  We observe Christmas and celebrate it as a day of goodwill and warmth towards others, with an explanation to our daughter of what it means to Christians.  Jewish holidays are celebrated as well with the same educational and historical background.  However, if asked, she knows she is a Buddhist and there is no question in her mind which is her faith.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> Well I know that but since BPC is claiming to be 1/2 of two religions I want to understand that perspective.



I'm gonna guess this is semantics. 

Whenever I'm asked about  my religion, first thing I say is I don't practice. 
But for whatever reason, most people don't let it go. They want to know what your family is, or what religion you were born into.
So I tell them- my mother is Orthodox, my father is Jewish. 
It's not about literally being half a religion. 

I also know some someone that was baptized at birth, but also had their bar mitzvah. That was more about appeasing each side of the family than anything else.


----------



## Brandless

Oryx816 said:


> Funny how real celebrities and royalty are able to get married, baptize children, vacation and just generally go about life without absolute pandemonium but somehow Kim is just such a star they won't leave her alone!  Puh leeeaze!  All self orchestrated and so pathetic.



So true! This is already an addiction--the constant need for attention. North is clearly terrified of these situations but the parents don't care, it's all about them.


----------



## GaitreeS

I'm usually not bothered by these fools, except when it comes to them "playing church". You're either a Christian or you're not, don't use Jesus when it is convenient for you, people are losing their lives standing up for their faith and what they believe. This is nothing to be taken lightly.

These 2 are the exact opposite of Jesus' teachings, they have no clue what it means to be a Christian. Christians aren't perfect, but we try to follow Jesus' teachings as best we can, we don't take off our clothing every chance we get, we are modest, humble etc. ...everthing they are NOT.

I probably need to ask for forgiveness after this post, but it really upsets me, especially with all the recent killings.

Peace y'all!


----------



## Swanky

*Giggling North West can't contain her delight as she lands in Paris  with parents Kim Kardashian and Kanye West after her baptism in  Jerusalem*



*The couple are reportedly renewing their wedding vows in the French **capital*
*Kim Kardashian shared pictures from the baptism of her daughter North, held at Saint James Cathedral in Jerusalem's Old City*
*The 12th century church sits within the Armenian quarter of the Old City, the reputed site of the crucifixion of Jesus Christ*
*Khloe Kardashian is godmother, while a priest acted as North's godfather*
*North wore white baptismal gown in keeping with traditionThe youngster is now a Christian and a member of the Armenian church *

 
 North West was a happy traveller on Tuesday as she arrived in Paris with her famous parents.
The  only child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West wore a bright smile as she  sat in her pram while her mother pushed them out of the airport.
The  family of three had arrived in Paris after Nori was baptised in  Jerusalem and they had finished a tour of the Old City, as well as Kim's  home nation of Armenia.


    Someone's happy! North West wears a bright smile upon arriving in Paris with her parents









Giddy: The  only only child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West giggled as she sat in  her pram while her mother pushed them out of the Charles-de-Gaulle  airport






    Happy girl: North wore a cute white knitted top with denim shorts and boots

On  Monday, Kim, Kanye and Khloe arrived in Jerusalem's Old City to visit  Armenian church St James Cathedral in order to baptise the  nearly-two-year-old girl.

Archbishop Aris Shirvanian, an Armenian church official, revealed the family had arrived for a baptism ceremony.
'Kim  Kardashian's daughter will be baptized and become a Christian  officially and a member of the Armenian church,' Shirvanian said,  slightly perplexed by all the commotion.





    Home away from home: Paris is a  favourite city of Kanye and Kim's where they enjoyed the first half of  their wedding celebrations

The mother, father and daughter have been enjoying an Easter break together










Relatives: A number of Kim's cousins and family members joined them in Paris

'All I know is that she's a famous personality. I don't know her in person. In any case she is welcome with her family.' 
A source tells E! that  Khloe, who attended the ceremony wearing sneakers and ripped jeans, is  North's godmother while the priest acted as her godfather (while  uncommon, it is an option where there isn't one).
The  insider described the ceremony as 'so special'. The 22-month-old was  dressed in a white gown and her father was wearing the same colour. 
Afterwards,  the family dined with Jerusalem mayor Nir Barkat at Mona Restaurant.  Members of reality TV's first family touched down Monday in the Holy  Land for what was described as a private two-day visit. 
They  family had earlier arrived in a private jet at Israel's international  airport before being whisked away in a dark black SUV to a hotel in  Jerusalem.





Goofing around: Kim zig-zags the pushchair across the baggage claims floor for North's amusement

According to the Daily Star, Kimye are hoping to host the ceremony at the Eiffel Tower

The  following day they headed over to Paris, a second home for Kanye, Kim  and their daughter, and reportedly where the married couple will renew  their wedding vows.
According to the Daily Star, Kimye are hoping to host the ceremony at the Eiffel Tower.
A source told the paper: 'They couldn't imagine anywhere more romantic to celebrate one year of married life.'
However,  his initial idea of having the tower illuminated with their names has  been refused by the authorities.A source added to the Daily Star  newspaper: '[He was] a bit upset. He thought he could pull a few  strings, but they said 'non'.'
The  couple wed in Florence, Italy in May last year and now they are  allegedly setting up a romantic boat trip on the River Seine, where they  weill be serenaded by opera singers and a string quartet.




    In she goes! Kim carries North into the car to take them to their Paris apartment

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ye-West-baptisim-Jerusalem.html#ixzz3XIGKRblk
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## michie

Why is she strapped in like that and where the hell is that girl's right leg?!?


----------



## ophousewife

Good to see North smiling.  That video of her in terror had my eyes watering.  Poor baby needs better parents.


----------



## candy2100

Teemu said:


> Obviously Yeezus cannot walk on water. [
> 
> I think he tripped, Ike he was trying to spin around or something to get a pic taken of him standing on water and he lost control of his momentum.


----------



## redney

Is that Socks in that picture?


----------



## Swanky

The straps fall all the time, that's pretty normal.  If she was in a car seat I'd be losing my mind, but the stroller is ok for a few minutes.


----------



## tomz_grl

GaitreeS said:


> I'm usually not bothered by these fools, except when it comes to them "playing church". You're either a Christian or you're not, don't use Jesus when it is convenient for you, people are losing their lives standing up for their faith and what they believe. This is nothing to be taken lightly.
> 
> These 2 are the exact opposite of Jesus' teachings, they have no clue what it means to be a Christian. Christians aren't perfect, but we try to follow Jesus' teachings as best we can, we don't take off our clothing every chance we get, we are modest, humble etc. ...everthing they are NOT.
> 
> I probably need to ask for forgiveness after this post, but it really upsets me, especially with all the recent killings.
> 
> Peace y'all!




Great post!


----------



## michie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The straps fall all the time, that's pretty normal.  If she was in a car seat I'd be losing my mind, but the stroller is ok for a few minutes.



I just asked because it looks uncomfortable.


----------



## Swanky

Kids are so dang wiggly, she probably doesn't even notice or care or she'd hike them back up! lol!
The straps are a pain to adjust, if she was in a coat in the stroller last time and they fit, then in this outfit they won't.  If they go far in the stroller she'd need to adjust them for safety.  I mean she should anyways but for a few minutes here or there a lot of parents don't because it's a PITA sometimes.

Car seats are another story - no excuse in a car seat IMO.


----------



## Hermes4evah

They wanted their NAMES in light on the Eiffel Tower?!?!  Dear God.... The vanity and narcissism has no limits.

If the trip to Israel was a "private" trip, how come I got to see all the pictures?

And the Godmother wore ripped jeans and sneakers in the ceremony. 

I just can't anymore with these people....


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> What about people who celebrate jewish and christian holidays?




I don't know if celebrating a holiday is practicing both. Celebrating both is usually done to appease because one parent is one faith and the other parent is another but it's doesn't make the child christwish or jewtian. Lol. Usually they pick one or neither by time they're an adult.


----------



## shaurin

BPC said:


> Well.. I'm half Orthodox on my mothers side and half Jewish on my fathers.
> I just don't practice either.


 
Totally OT but your bullies are adorable!!!


----------



## berrydiva

I didn't even realize they were married for a year already. 


Kanye needs help...didn't the city of Paris accommodate them enough for their circus wedding n


----------



## Stansy

Why don't they fly to the Jupiter to renew their vows? And never come back??


----------



## clevercat

Stansy said:


> Why don't they fly to the Jupiter to renew their vows? And never comme back??




I would gladly donate towards the fare.


----------



## michie

Why are they _renewing_ vows??? It hasn't even been a year! SMH. I guess they'd better celebrate one year 'cause I doubt they'll make it to 10 or 20.


----------



## Stansy

michie said:


> Why are they _renewing_ vows??? It hasn't even been a year! SMH. I guess they'd better celebrate one year 'cause I doubt they'll make it to 10 or 20.



Maybe it's supposed to be the grand final of the honeymoon...


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> I don't know if celebrating a holiday is practicing both. Celebrating both is usually done to appease because one parent is one faith and the other parent is another but it's doesn't make the child christwish or jewtian. Lol. Usually they pick one or neither by time they're an adult.



And here's where semantics play a role again. Saying someone is a christian, jew, muslim whatnot, doesn't automatically imply they're practicing. It just means they were either born into the faith, or converted. At least that's what it means to me. It doesn't mean they practice it.

To be honest, I don't know anyone that comes from a mixed faith home that picked one over the other..they all grew up to be secular. 

I guess it's hard to understand when you were born into one religion. 
Like here, people always insist it's either or. 
But it's neither when you don't practice. 
Still, most can't leave it at that, and like I said earlier, want to know what faith you were raised in, what your family is-  hence my response, 50/50


----------



## BPC

shaurin said:


> Totally OT but your bullies are adorable!!!



Thank you


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> Why don't they fly to the Jupiter to renew their vows? And never comme back??




Lol


----------



## BPC

No matter what anyone thinks of Kim, North looks happy to me.


----------



## yajaira

michie said:


> Why are they _renewing_ vows??? It hasn't even been a year! SMH. I guess they'd better celebrate one year 'cause I doubt they'll make it to 10 or 20.



I doubt they'll make it to 3


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> This is disgraceful  you can hear North squeal with fear, poor kid.
> They should be ashamed of themselves for putting their young child in a situation like this. SMH.
> 
> Video:
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/13/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-nort-baptism-video/
> 
> 
> I hope they strapped North into a car-seat before they drove away at the end...


Why is it discraceful? Babies and kids cry or squeal all the time at Dedications and Christenings as the water is a shock to them.

The issue I have is them Baptising their child in a faith that they are non practising and in a church to which they are not members, all for PRESS and ATTENTION...


----------



## Ladybug09

Oryx816 said:


> I am Buddhist but grew up Catholic. My husband is Jewish. We observe Christmas and celebrate it as a day of goodwill and warmth towards others, with an explanation to our daughter of what it means to Christians. Jewish holidays are celebrated as well with the same educational and historical background. However, if asked, she knows she is a Buddhist and there is no question in her mind which is her faith.


Great explanation!

I'm starting to feel this discussion might go the way of the Race vs Ethnicity topic a while back.


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> Why is it discraceful? Babies and kids cry or squeal all the time at Dedications and Christenings as the water is a shock to them.
> 
> The issue I have is them Baptising their child in a faith that they are non practising and in a church to which they are not members, all for PRESS and ATTENTION...




Did you actually watch the video? 
It's not a video of North being baptised, it's of Kim carrying North through a enclosed space with a large crowd of people shouting and pushing. Putting her child in scary, potentially dangerous situations like that is _disgraceful_.


----------



## Jayne1

Stansy said:


> Why don't they fly to the Jupiter to renew their vows? And never come back??


If only.  lol


----------



## Stansy

What I don't understand is the following:

Where I live, christenings are done at young age, 6 months max. My DD got christened at 3 months, i was barely 3 months myself.

Why did Kimye do it NOW? Have they planned for going to Israel for one year? I don't think so. Why has North not been christened before? She is already > 1year old. And had they planned it all along, Kimbo would have let the universe know. I strongly believe that this is one big PR stunt.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo filming Kanye for the show is definitely being used for PR for the show and for him. 
 Family man Ye.....Kinder Kanye. 

The man has a lot of bills and expensive hobbies.


----------



## redney

Stansy said:


> What I don't understand is the following:
> 
> Where I live, christenings are done at young age, 6 months max. My DD got christened at 3 months, i was barely 3 months myself.
> 
> Why did Kimye do it NOW? Have they planned for going to Israel for one year? I don't think so. Why has North not been christened before? She is already > 1year old. And had they planned it all along, Kimbo would have let the universe know. *I strongly believe that this is one big PR stunt.*



 as usual.


----------



## usmcwifey

BPC said:


> No matter what anyone thinks of Kim, North looks happy to me.




She looks miserable most often... If she's happy it's probably thanks to her nanny


----------



## Encore Hermes

Paris





Daily mail


----------



## BPC

usmcwifey said:


> She looks miserable most often... If she's happy it's probably thanks to her nanny



I dunno.. Kim's definitely not a hands on mom, but I don't believe North is miserable. 
In fact, there have pics of North reaching for Kim same as any other kid reaching for their mom.


----------



## BPC

Encore Hermes said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



That  bra/top.. why??? ugh


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BPC said:


> That  bra/top.. why??? ugh



Because its fashion daaaahling...lol


----------



## michie

BPC said:


> I dunno.. Kim's definitely not a hands on mom, but I don't believe North is miserable.
> *In fact, there have pics of North reaching for Kim same as any other kid reaching for their mom.*



Kids I don't even know have reached for me in the grocery store. We really don't know what kind of mother she is, but we know what kind of mother she appears to be and what kind of mother her own mother appears to be. That's quite enough to paint a bleak picture for North, _IMO_.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I have to guess it was free because it sure doesn't fit 





Daily mail
I wonder if stores ever quickly lock the doors and pull the blinds when she is walking up.


----------



## AECornell

Why is Kim expected to wear all this "high fashion" (bahahaha I couldn't keep a straight face when I wrote that) but Kanye gets to wear the same outfit every day?

I don't get it. Why does he want her to look a certain way and be accepted by the fashion elite, yet he tends to look like a homeless man on the daily.


----------



## Jikena

I said "oh my god" out loud when I saw that "bra/top"


----------



## berrydiva

Where does one go in a bra in the middle of the day? She's wearing a midi-pencil skirt, a bra and a coat.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Did you actually watch the video?
> It's not a video of North being baptised, it's of Kim carrying North through a enclosed space with a large crowd of people shouting and pushing. Putting her child in scary, potentially dangerous situations like that is _disgraceful_.


I didn't watch the video but that sounds terrible.


----------



## twinkle.tink

AECornell said:


> Why is Kim expected to wear all this "high fashion" (bahahaha I couldn't keep a straight face when I wrote that) but Kanye gets to wear the same outfit every day?
> 
> I don't get it. Why does he want her to look a certain way and be accepted by the fashion elite, yet he tends to look like a homeless man on the daily.



Because she is the dress up doll. I don't mean that negatively. She loves it, as does he and obviously, many designers.

Many, many, many designers including very high end designers love to design for Barbie (as in the actual doll).

There are scores of stories with designers gushing how much they love Barbie. They often say things like: she was my first muse, I love designing her, etc.  It's why there are so many designer Barbies. One would think Mattel asks them, but usually it is designer driven.

I have long thought, it is why they enjoy dressing Kim...much to many people's chagrin.

I get too much satisfaction and creative outlet from my clothes, as probably most women do. For Kim, it seems the attention is reward enough.  Different strokes and all that. I am sure some one will say...but it's all fake, she looks miserable, no one can be happy like that...perhaps, that is true...but in that case, she has made her own punishment.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> Because she is the dress up doll. I don't mean that negatively. She loves it, as does he and obviously, many designers.
> 
> Many, many, many designers including very high end designers love to design for Barbie (as in the actual doll).
> 
> There are scores of stories with designers gushing how much they love Barbie. They often say things like: she was my first muse, I love designing her, etc.  It's why there are so many designer Barbies. One would think Mattel asks them, but usually it is designer driven.
> 
> I have long thought, it is why they enjoy dressing Kim...much to many people's chagrin.
> 
> I get too much satisfaction and creative outlet from my clothes, as probably most women do. For Kim, it seems the attention is reward enough.  Different strokes and all that. I am sure some one will say...but it's all fake, she looks miserable, no one can be happy like then...perhaps, that is true...but in that case, she has made her own punishment.


Are designers rushing to dress Kim? I never had the impression that designers enjoyed anything about her previously, she was always kept at arms length from that world by designers. Before Kanye, designers definitely didn't seek her out to dress her and even after Kanye, it's mostly his friends. If he and she split, it'll be interesting to see who's still dressing her.


----------



## AECornell

My thoughts exactly. As much as Kanye wants to believe it, he's not a designer and Kim is no Barbie. She's a hooker.



berrydiva said:


> Are designers rushing to dress Kim? I never had the impression that designers enjoyed anything about her previously, she was always kept at arms length from that world by designers. Before Kanye, designers definitely didn't seek her out to dress her and even after Kanye, it's mostly his friends. If he and she split, it'll be interesting to see who's still dressing her.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Are designers rushing to dress Kim? I never had the impression that designers enjoyed anything about her previously, she was always kept at arms length from that world by designers. Before Kanye, designers definitely didn't seek her out to dress her and even after Kanye, it's mostly his friends. If he and she split, it'll be interesting to see who's still dressing her.



Exactly.


----------



## AEGIS

BPC said:


> And here's where semantics play a role again. Saying someone is a christian, jew, muslim whatnot, doesn't automatically imply they're practicing. It just means they were either born into the faith, or converted. At least that's what it means to me. It doesn't mean they practice it.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know anyone that comes from a mixed faith home that picked one over the other..they all grew up to be secular.
> 
> I guess it's hard to understand when you were born into one religion.
> Like here, people always insist it's either or.
> But it's neither when you don't practice.
> Still, most can't leave it at that, and like I said earlier, want to know what faith you were raised in, what your family is-  hence my response, 50/50




As an adult, I assume you are practicing...otherwise why are we even talking about your religion kwim?


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Does anyone else agree that this whole sharing too much information about her sex life is her trying to have a personality like khloe or kourtney who are more carefree. Yes a part of it is that she wants everyone to think she is super happy with kanye and that their relationship is great, but I also think she reads about people calling her boring and uptight so she decides to be more carefree. Also, she will now post things of her talking in silly voices or doing silly dances on her twitter. 

She used to be so serious and uptight. It is ironic because this would mean even her new image is not really her. Her public image is as contrived as a politician running for election. Everything she does is calculated for public perception. 

Any thoughts? disagreements?

Also, I am astounded as to how superficially she was raised. I feel as though she had a mentality that the only way to be happy in life is to live like a movie star. Have the makeup artists, hair stylists, personal trainers, expensive clothes, luxury cars, shoes, chefs and that anything less is not an option. She sold her soul for fame thinking that once she had all these things she would have the perfect life. 

Had she not married kanye, it is realistic that their money would have dried up. The show would have been off air because there would be no material. As they get older their endorsement offers will sharply decline, and they are barely making money off the crap they have already endorsed. 

I used to wonder why someone as rich as her would only give 10% of profits to charity, but I guess I can understand why now. She needs the best of everything and she knows her pool of money isn't forever.


----------



## Tivo

Kim has no personality. She's as close to a robot as one can get. Except those times when she's obviously possessed by that demon and becomes even more vile and monstrous.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Tivo said:


> Kim has no personality. She's as close to a robot as one can get. Except those times when she's obviously possessed by that demon and becomes even more vile and monstrous.



There was a mitt romney interview in which he and his wife were giggling about how much they loved costco and his wife was even talking about exactly how to shop inside one. It was so awkward because it desperately came across as unnatural and trying to appeal to the common person. 

This is how I feel when I see Kim trying to be all hip.


----------



## chowlover2

celeb_analyzer said:


> Does anyone else agree that this whole sharing too much information about her sex life is her trying to have a personality like khloe or kourtney who are more carefree. Yes a part of it is that she wants everyone to think she is super happy with kanye and that their relationship is great, but I also think she reads about people calling her boring and uptight so she decides to be more carefree. Also, she will now post things of her talking in silly voices or doing silly dances on her twitter.
> 
> She used to be so serious and uptight. It is ironic because this would mean even her new image is not really her. Her public image is as contrived as a politician running for election. Everything she does is calculated for public perception.
> 
> Any thoughts? disagreements?
> 
> Also, I am astounded as to how superficially she was raised. I feel as though she had a mentality that the only way to be happy in life is to live like a movie star. Have the makeup artists, hair stylists, personal trainers, expensive clothes, luxury cars, shoes, chefs and that anything less is not an option. She sold her soul for fame thinking that once she had all these things she would have the perfect life.
> 
> Had she not married kanye, it is realistic that their money would have dried up. The show would have been off air because there would be no material. As they get older their endorsement offers will sharply decline, and they are barely making money off the crap they have already endorsed.
> 
> I used to wonder why someone as rich as her would only give 10% of profits to charity, but I guess I can understand why now. She needs the best of everything and she knows her pool of money isn't forever.



I don't follow Kimbo anywhere but here. Didn't even know who she was, but this thread was always hopping, I came and I stayed-LOL!

I honestly think she is devoid of personality and that's why she is content to be whatever PMK or Kanye wants her to be. I also thinks she has the mentality of a 14 yr old, and that is sad. I have the feeling even though her family had money, it wasn't Hilton or Ritchie money. Seeing how those girls live probably had a big impact on her goals in life. 

I find it truly sad her family puts no value on education. I would have thought her Dad would have,  having been a lawyer, but I guess PMK won. Going to college was a huge thing in my household. My Dad's family were immigrants and they only had the $$$ to send the youngest of their 5 kids to college. my brother and I were expected to go and I never thought any different. And if I had kids they would be going to college. You can never take it away from you, and good looks only last so long. 

I don't think they have the $$$ they are estimated to have either. The whole family is smoke and mirrors. They live high and spend accordingly, and Kanye is going along for the ride. You know Hermes, Chanel and Celine are not sending them freebies or giving them discountts. They act like they buy their cars but I am quite sure they are leased. Scott is the king of this. Remember the leaks into their finances a year or so ago? All true I am sure. Kanye is spent from his go nowhere design career, so he has hopped on the K money train. They don't own their homes, nor do they have fabulous secondary homes anywhere like Hawaii, the Hampton's or Telluride. That's where real people put their cash, high end real estate. Kimmie Kakes is still out there hustling. If she had the $$$ people thinks she has, she could have quit after Nori was born. Are she and Kanye even in their own home yet???


----------



## celeb_analyzer

chowlover2 said:


> I don't follow Kimbo anywhere but here. Didn't even know who she was, but this thread was always hopping, I came and I stayed-LOL!
> 
> I also thinks she has the mentality of a 14 yr old, and that is sad.
> 
> Kimmie Kakes is still out there hustling. If she had the $$$ people thinks she has, she could have quit after Nori was born. Are she and Kanye even in their own home yet???



Right on. Before Kanye the hustling never stopped because for the lifestyle they want, they always need more money. Now that she is married to him it has died down a bit. A lot of her original fans don't like her anymore because she isn't as appealing to them as she once was. They can't afford to dress in Balmain, nor do they want to. They were attracted to the heavily rouged, bandage dress look with tacky heels and jewellery.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Aren't  all three  boring? They sniff each others' vaginas, and film it. And, that is a high point compared to the usual pics of Khole going to the gym.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> My thoughts exactly. As much as Kanye wants to believe it, he's not a designer and Kim is no Barbie. *She's a hooker*.


----------



## zaara10

BPC said:


> That  bra/top.. why??? ugh




It reminds me of the Seinfeld episode when Elaine gives Sue Ellen Mischke a bra & she wears it out as a top, lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Because its fashion daaaahling...lol




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] that GIF!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> Because she is the dress up doll. I don't mean that negatively. She loves it, as does he and obviously, many designers.
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, many designers including very high end designers love to design for Barbie (as in the actual doll).
> 
> 
> 
> There are scores of stories with designers gushing how much they love Barbie. They often say things like: she was my first muse, I love designing her, etc.  It's why there are so many designer Barbies. One would think Mattel asks them, but usually it is designer driven.
> 
> 
> 
> I have long thought, it is why they enjoy dressing Kim...much to many people's chagrin.
> 
> 
> 
> I get too much satisfaction and creative outlet from my clothes, as probably most women do. For Kim, it seems the attention is reward enough.  Different strokes and all that. I am sure some one will say...but it's all fake, she looks miserable, no one can be happy like that...perhaps, that is true...but in that case, she has made her own punishment.




Girl, it's my turn to puff if! [emoji4]


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Are designers rushing to dress Kim? I never had the impression that designers enjoyed anything about her previously, she was always kept at arms length from that world by designers. Before Kanye, designers definitely didn't seek her out to dress her and even after Kanye, it's mostly his friends. If he and she split, it'll be interesting to see who's still dressing her.



It might sound out of left field....but, I believe they truly enjoy it. If she reduce the ridiculous bum, they would be lining up.


----------



## michie

twinkle.tink said:


> It might sound out of left field....but, I believe they truly enjoy it. If she reduce the ridiculous bum, they would be lining up.



Kim is only slightly taller than 5'. I really don't think designers want to essentially hang their clothes from a body that's just higher than a doorknob. Nothing she wears looks flattering, anyway.


----------



## Oryx816

michie said:


> Kim is only slightly taller than 5'. I really don't think designers want to essentially hang their clothes from a body that's just higher than a doorknob. Nothing she wears looks flattering, anyway.




"Just higher than a doorknob"!  
You slay me!
:dead:


----------



## Swanky

*Make-up free Kim Kardashian wears all lycra outfit for gym session in Paris... but suffers major faux pas with see-through leggings*



She loves to work out first thing in the morning and has a wardrobe dedicated to her fitness attire - but Kim Kardashian suffered a wardrobe faux pas after Tuesday's gym session. 
The 34-year-old looked stunning as she showed off her curves in cropped black leggings and a cleavage-enhancing vest top, worn with trainers following the trip to L'Usine gym in Paris. 
However, Kim's leggings showed off a little too much of her pert posterior under the glare of photographers' flashbulbs, when they went a little too sheer. 









 Kim Kardashian stepped out in tight black lycras as she hit L'Usine gym in Paris on Tuesday 








However, Kim's leggings showed off a little too much of her pert posterior under the glare of photographers' flashbulbs, when they went a little too sheer

With her glossy black locks worn down and tousled around her face, the reality star went make-up free for the outing, but looked naturally beautiful all the same. 
She wrapped a white sweater around her shoulders and topped off her look with a low-key pair of black and grey Nike trainers. 
No doubt Kim was keen to flash the flesh, as she did that same day in a denim bikini-style top and pencil skirt as she and her husband Kanye West visited the Montaigne Market designer store.







Kim went make-up free for the outing but looked stunning all the same 







Flashing her cleavage, the 34-year-old wrapped a white sweater over her shoulders
Kim carried a bottle of water about her as she made her way down the street with little fuss 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3039494/Make-free-Kim-Kardashian-wears-lycra-outfit-gym-session-Paris.html#ixzz3XO2lp1Sl


----------



## .pursefiend.

what the hell does she have against underclothes?!


----------



## Oryx816

Do they know what stunning means?  They used it incorrectly in their article several times.


----------



## maddie66

Honestly, despite wardrobe malfunction, she looks so much better here than when she is all made up and trying to be fashion forward.


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> Do they know what stunning means?  They used it incorrectly in their article several times.




Lol and how about "pert posterior." Nothing "pert" about that monstrosity.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Lol and how about "pert posterior." Nothing "pert" about that monstrosity.




Yes Bentley1!  Always with the word pert....please.  More like a saggy bag of cottage cheese.


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> Yes Bentley1!  Always with the word pert....please.  More like a saggy bag of cottage cheese.




Lol a better and more accurate description!


----------



## BPC

zaara10 said:


> It reminds me of the Seinfeld episode when Elaine gives Sue Ellen Mischke a bra & she wears it out as a top, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962516



lol..I remember Ellen Mischke..


----------



## Jikena

maddie66 said:


> Honestly, despite wardrobe malfunction, she looks so much better here than when she is all made up and trying to be fashion forward.



I agree. Apart from a little dark rings under her eyes her face looks good (better) without makeup.


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> Do they know what stunning means?  They used it incorrectly in their article several times.


"stunning" is the new overused word these days IMO.  Used to be "amazing"

If I hear Amal Clooney described as stunning one more time...


----------



## GoGlam

Probably TMI but I don't understand how people wear undergarments on the bottom when working out... The amount of sweat that's collected since undergarments aren't necessarily moisture wicking.  Eugh! If anything, it's very uncomfortable and much less healthy/sanitary.  I prefer commando and just wash my workout clothes after each wear.


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I don't follow Kimbo anywhere but here. Didn't even know who she was, but this thread was always hopping, I came and I stayed-LOL!
> 
> I honestly think she is devoid of personality and that's why she is content to be whatever PMK or Kanye wants her to be. I also thinks she has the mentality of a 14 yr old, and that is sad. I have the feeling even though her family had money, it wasn't Hilton or Ritchie money. Seeing how those girls live probably had a big impact on her goals in life.
> 
> I find it truly sad her family puts no value on education. I would have thought her Dad would have,  having been a lawyer, but I guess PMK won. Going to college was a huge thing in my household. My Dad's family were immigrants and they only had the $$$ to send the youngest of their 5 kids to college. my brother and I were expected to go and I never thought any different. And if I had kids they would be going to college. You can never take it away from you, and good looks only last so long.
> 
> I don't think they have the $$$ they are estimated to have either. The whole family is smoke and mirrors. They live high and spend accordingly, and Kanye is going along for the ride. You know Hermes, Chanel and Celine are not sending them freebies or giving them discountts. They act like they buy their cars but I am quite sure they are leased. Scott is the king of this. Remember the leaks into their finances a year or so ago? All true I am sure. Kanye is spent from his go nowhere design career, so he has hopped on the K money train. They don't own their homes, nor do they have fabulous secondary homes anywhere like Hawaii, the Hampton's or Telluride. That's where real people put their cash, high end real estate. Kimmie Kakes is still out there hustling. If she had the $$$ people thinks she has, she could have quit after Nori was born. Are she and Kanye even in their own home yet???


I'm with you.  I've never watched their show for more than maybe a minute while channel surfing.

As far as education and the father, these girls must have been quite young when he died?  I cannot stand PMK but have to reluctantly give her credit for street smarts


----------



## gracekelly

.pursefiend. said:


> what the hell does she have against underclothes?!



She doesn't like them because of what they are supposed to do i.e hide stuff.


----------



## charmesh

sdkitty said:


> I'm with you.  I've never watched their show for more than maybe a minute while channel surfing.
> 
> As far as education and the father, these girls must have been quite young when he died?  I cannot stand PMK but have to reluctantly give her credit for street smarts


They weren't that young. I think people give too much credit to the idea that the girls would have turned out so different if he had lived. This is the same man who was hanging out with the OJ party crowd in the 70s and 80s. The girls were on their path to vapidville while he was alive


----------



## jenjen1964

Sorry, but commando at the gym seems icky (no disrespect to the poster above who does) unless you are wearing some nice THICK leggings which she never does.


----------



## pukasonqo

the guy opening the car door...not impressed! luckily for me he was the first thing i saw on that pic, it went downhill from there 
he is cute


----------



## lizmil

^^ Stunning???!!   She looks haggard and awful (her face). Not to mention her butt hanging out!


----------



## jclaybo

she needs some baby hairs(edges) on her wig to make it look more realistic.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Make-up free Kim Kardashian wears all lycra outfit for gym session in Paris... but suffers major faux pas with see-through leggings*
> 
> 
> She loves to work out first thing in the morning and has a wardrobe dedicated to her fitness attire - but Kim Kardashian suffered a wardrobe faux pas after Tuesday's gym session.
> The 34-year-old looked stunning as she showed off her curves in cropped black leggings and a cleavage-enhancing vest top, worn with trainers following the trip to L'Usine gym in Paris.
> However, Kim's leggings showed off a little too much of her pert posterior under the glare of photographers' flashbulbs, when they went a little too sheer.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/15/09/27960BE000000578-3039494-image-a-52_1429085627511.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/15/09/27960C2000000578-3039494-image-a-59_1429085669120.jpg
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/15/09/27960C2E00000578-3039494-image-a-68_1429085792895.jpg
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/15/09/27960C5100000578-3039494-image-m-71_1429085841922.jpg
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-outfit-gym-session-Paris.html#ixzz3XO2lp1Slhttp://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-outfit-gym-session-Paris.html#ixzz3XO2lp1Sl


 



Gross.
Kim should be the poster-girl for 'leggings are not pants'.
I mean if your going to wear them with a short top, then you best make sure passers-by can't actually read the wash instructions on the inside label of your leggings, because they are so see-through...


And she needs to keep that moose-knuckle covered.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> They weren't that young. I think people give too much credit to the idea that the girls would have turned out so different if he had lived. This is the same man who was hanging out with the OJ party crowd in the 70s and 80s. The girls were on their path to vapidville while he was alive


True.  This was the guy who renewed his law license just to sit front and centre at the OJ trial.  He was on camera more than OJ. He just took up space because he was no Dream Teamer.

The original Kardashian fame whore.


----------



## B. Jara

sdkitty said:


> "stunning" is the new overused word these days IMO.  Used to be "amazing"
> 
> 
> 
> If I hear Amal Clooney described as stunning one more time...




OT...Amal bugs...


----------



## B. Jara

Oryx816 said:


> Yes Bentley1!  Always with the word pert....please.  More like a saggy bag of cottage cheese.




For an accurate visual LOL


----------



## bisousx

michie said:


> Kim is only slightly taller than 5'. I really don't think designers want to essentially hang their clothes *from a body that's just higher than a doorknob.* Nothing she wears looks flattering, anyway.



omg  
I'm fairly short as well, found this hilariousss....


----------



## michie

I'm only slightly higher than a doorknob myself lol.


----------



## Bentley1

B. Jara said:


> For an accurate visual LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963188




[emoji28]LOL


----------



## *spoiled*

charmesh said:


> They weren't that young. I think people give too much credit to the idea that the girls would have turned out so different if he had lived. This is the same man who was hanging out with the OJ party crowd in the 70s and 80s. The girls were on their path to vapidville while he was alive



ouch.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Launching hair care line in Paris






Daily mail


----------



## Staci_W

Is that back cellulite?


----------



## redney

Her smile is so bizarre.


----------



## buzzytoes

It's no wonder she never gives that full smile in pap pics. She looks so weird.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Make-up free Kim Kardashian wears all lycra outfit for gym session in Paris... but suffers major faux pas with see-through leggings*
> 
> 
> 
> She loves to work out first thing in the morning and has a wardrobe dedicated to her fitness attire - but Kim Kardashian suffered a wardrobe faux pas after Tuesday's gym session.
> The 34-year-old looked stunning as she showed off her curves in cropped black leggings and a cleavage-enhancing vest top, worn with trainers following the trip to L'Usine gym in Paris.
> However, Kim's leggings showed off a little too much of her pert posterior under the glare of photographers' flashbulbs, when they went a little too sheer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian stepped out in tight black lycras as she hit L'Usine gym in Paris on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Kim's leggings showed off a little too much of her pert posterior under the glare of photographers' flashbulbs, when they went a little too sheer
> 
> With her glossy black locks worn down and tousled around her face, the reality star went make-up free for the outing, but looked naturally beautiful all the same.
> She wrapped a white sweater around her shoulders and topped off her look with a low-key pair of black and grey Nike trainers.
> No doubt Kim was keen to flash the flesh, as she did that same day in a denim bikini-style top and pencil skirt as she and her husband Kanye West visited the Montaigne Market designer store.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/15/09/27960C2E00000578-3039494-image-a-68_1429085792895.jpg
> Kim went make-up free for the outing but looked stunning all the same
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/15/09/27960C5100000578-3039494-image-m-71_1429085841922.jpg
> 
> Flashing her cleavage, the 34-year-old wrapped a white sweater over her shoulders
> Kim carried a bottle of water about her as she made her way down the street with little fuss
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3039494/Make-free-Kim-Kardashian-wears-lycra-outfit-gym-session-Paris.html#ixzz3XO2lp1Sl





.pursefiend. said:


> what the hell does she have against underclothes?!



Hold up! I though I was seeing the shadow of a red thong from the front! Yeah, that sh!t is nasty as h3ll!



GoGlam said:


> Probably TMI but I don't understand how people wear undergarments on the bottom when working out... The amount of sweat that's collected since undergarments aren't necessarily moisture wicking.  Eugh! If anything, it's very uncomfortable and much less healthy/sanitary.  I prefer commando and just wash my workout clothes after each wear.


Sorry but undergarments are NOT unsanitary....You should have on underwear with COTTON lining so that your Cooch can BREATHE!!!! That ish aint breathing rubbing up again Lycra....tell that to the chicks/patients that my Mom has to see with bad Yeast infections and Bacteria Vaginosis, cause they're mucking up the Flora of their Vagina...


Now I see why my gym has Sanitization spray that you can use on equipment....I use that ish Before and After I get on a piece of equipment. 



jenjen1964 said:


> Sorry, but commando at the* gym seems icky* (no disrespect to the poster above who does) unless you are wearing some nice THICK leggings which she never does.


Exactly!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Launching hair care line in Paris
> View attachment 2963331
> View attachment 2963332
> View attachment 2963333
> View attachment 2963335
> View attachment 2963336
> 
> Daily mail


Did PMK forget to pay the paps to photoshop these pictures?


----------



## pukasonqo

why is she wearing the shower curtains?
do they own mirrors?
it always feel like the emperor's new clothes with kimbo...


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Launching hair care line in Paris
> View attachment 2963331
> View attachment 2963332
> View attachment 2963333
> View attachment 2963335
> View attachment 2963336
> 
> Daily mail




Shouldn't you have your own hair before launching a hair care line? 
Perhaps a wig line would be more appropriate.


----------



## Oryx816

michie said:


> I'm only slightly higher than a doorknob myself lol.




Me too....still funny!


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> Hold up! I though I was seeing the shadow of a red thong from the front! Yeah, that sh!t is nasty as h3ll!
> 
> 
> Sorry but undergarments are NOT unsanitary....You should have on underwear with COTTON lining so that your Cooch can BREATHE!!!! That ish aint breathing rubbing up again Lyra....tell that to the chicks/patients that my Mom has to see with bad Yeast infections and Bacteria Vaginosis, cause they're mucking up the Flora of their Vagina...
> 
> 
> Now I see why my gym has Sanitization spray that you can use on equipment....I use that ish Before and After I get on a piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> Exactly!




Exactly.  If people are sweating in their underwear to the point that they're going without when working out, it's time to switch to cotton. Rubbing lady part sweat all up on the gym machine through your leggings is just naaaasty.


----------



## caitlin1214

An Isreali Ultra-Conservative site cut Kim from a photo.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...e-cuts-kim-kardashian-photo-article-1.2186111


----------



## Oryx816

Ladybug09 said:


> Hold up! I though I was seeing the shadow of a red thong from the front! Yeah, that sh!t is nasty as h3ll!
> 
> 
> Sorry but undergarments are NOT unsanitary....You should have on underwear with COTTON lining so that your Cooch can BREATHE!!!! That ish aint breathing rubbing up again Lyra....tell that to the chicks/patients that my Mom has to see with bad Yeast infections and Bacteria Vaginosis, cause they're mucking up the Flora of their Vagina...
> 
> 
> Now I see why my gym has Sanitization spray that you can use on equipment....I use that ish Before and After I get on a piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> Exactly!




I just woke up to all this!  Hilarious.  And yes, I'm with you ladybug....cotton panties at the gym are a must.  Yes, everything gets sweaty, and that is what hot showers and hot water cycles on washing machines are for!  

Let us not make this about Kim thinking it is more sanitary.  I doubt that crosses her mind, considering this is the girl who pees in her Spanx.  She probably doesn't own underwear and doesn't want to, that is all.  

I wouldn't want to know how funky that skunk gets at the gym!


----------



## B. Jara

Bentley1 said:


> Exactly.  If people are sweating in their underwear to the point that they're going without when working out, it's time to switch to cotton. Rubbing lady part sweat all up on the gym machine through your leggings is just naaaasty.




Beyond nasty! That's also why I love having a treadmill and free weights at home. Gym germs skeeve me out. 

100% Cotton panties and thongs is all I'll wear, love the ones from VS. My mom was an RN and that was a must for my sis and I from a very young age. No problems yet, thank goodness.


----------



## B. Jara

Encore Hermes said:


> Launching hair care line in Paris
> Daily mail




Her hair (wig) looks like a stringy, greasy mess.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I just woke up to all this!  Hilarious.  And yes, I'm with you ladybug....cotton panties at the gym are a must.  Yes, everything gets sweaty, and that is what hot showers and hot water cycles on washing machines are for!
> 
> Let us not make this about Kim thinking it is more sanitary.  I doubt that crosses her mind, considering this is the girl who pees in her Spanx.  She probably doesn't own underwear and doesn't want to, that is all.
> 
> I wouldn't want to know how funky that skunk gets at the gym!




I doubt Kims moose-knuckle gets any bit heated and sweaty at the gym because judging by those pictures of her body (at that launch in Paris) on the previous page, the only 'working-out' Kim does at the gym is _working-out_ which angle to take her next selfie from...


----------



## Jikena

Kim's products in my country ? Blah.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> I doubt Kims moose-knuckle gets any bit heated and sweaty at the gym because judging by those pictures of her body (at that launch in Paris) on the previous page, *the only 'working-out' Kim does at the gym is working-out which angle to take her next selfie from... *


----------



## Bentley1

B. Jara said:


> Beyond nasty! That's also why I love having a treadmill and free weights at home. Gym germs skeeve me out.
> 
> 100% Cotton panties and thongs is all I'll wear, love the ones from VS. My mom was an RN and that was a must for my sis and I from a very young age. No problems yet, thank goodness.




Growing up my mom always told me to make sure I continue wearing cotton panties for the health of my lady parts, especially in the summer and for exercising. I sometimes west satin/silky ones, but it's more for special occasions and such. [emoji16]


----------



## Irishgal

Am I the only one who thinks she wore the see through workout pants on purpose, knowing a well lit paid pap shot would get attention? 
Her face looks awful, her mouth and cheeks freak me out so much I want to avert my eyes lol.


----------



## Sarni

She looks horrible as usual! If you are going to be launching a hair care line it might be good to show up with decent hair. Her hair/wig/whatever is a nasty greasy mess!


----------



## B. Jara

Bentley1 said:


> Growing up my mom always told me to make sure I continue wearing cotton panties for the health of my lady parts, especially in the summer and for exercising. I sometimes west satin/silky ones, but it's more for special occasions and such. [emoji16]




[emoji1]


----------



## charmesh

Irishgal said:


> Am I the only one who thinks she wore the see through workout pants on purpose, knowing a well lit paid pap shot would get attention?
> Her face looks awful, her mouth and cheeks freak me out so much I want to avert my eyes lol.



No you're not. She and her sisters have had this mishap too many times for it to be accidental.


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Launching hair care line in Paris
> View attachment 2963331
> View attachment 2963332
> View attachment 2963333
> View attachment 2963335
> View attachment 2963336
> 
> Daily mail




Her butt looks triangular.


----------



## AEGIS

her vagina looks creepy


----------



## LavenderIce

Irishgal said:


> *Am I the only one who thinks she wore the see through workout pants on purpose, knowing a well lit paid pap shot would get attention? *
> Her face looks awful, her mouth and cheeks freak me out so much I want to avert my eyes lol.



I thought so too.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't want to expand the pic but seriously, what's going on down there? It is huge


----------



## sdkitty

B. Jara said:


> Beyond nasty! That's also why I love having a treadmill and free weights at home. Gym germs skeeve me out.
> 
> 100% Cotton panties and thongs is all I'll wear, love the ones from VS. My mom was an RN and that was a must for my sis and I from a very young age. No problems yet, thank goodness.


why would someone with all her money be going to the gym instead of working out at home?
maybe to have her photo taken?


----------



## wildblood

Kylie has Big Ang lips on top, Kim's got em on the bottom. Imagine if all the fat from her azz is funneled to the front.


----------



## dangerouscurves

All this talk about gym makes me shiver. I've never gone to any gym and after reading these posts I'll never go there.


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't want to expand the pic but seriously, what's going on down there? It is huge
> 
> View attachment 2963607
> View attachment 2963608





I believe the term 'moose knuckle' was mentioned several posts back...................


----------



## CobaltBlu

probably she got lipo and thats where she's packing now....


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Hold up! I though I was seeing the shadow of a red thong from the front! Yeah, that sh!t is nasty as h3ll!
> 
> 
> Sorry but undergarments are NOT unsanitary....You should have on underwear with COTTON lining so that your Cooch can BREATHE!!!! That ish aint breathing rubbing up again Lycra....tell that to the chicks/patients that my Mom has to see with bad Yeast infections and Bacteria Vaginosis, cause they're mucking up the Flora of their Vagina...
> 
> 
> Now I see why my gym has Sanitization spray that you can use on equipment....I use that ish Before and After I get on a piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> Exactly!




Personally, I go commando when exercising too..I just can't do the underwear thing while working out mainly because its uncomfortable but then again, I don't experience sweating in that area. Perhaps because I mainly do weight/strength training or maybe I'm not an extreme sweat-er. Plus, since I go to the gym in the middle of the workday, if I did wear underwear, then I'd feel like I'm in underwear I worked out in all day after the gym which is even grosser to me (I have a permanent locker at the gym hence not carrying extra stuff)


----------



## Bentley1

StopHammertime said:


> Her butt looks triangular.





AEGIS said:


> her vagina looks creepy


----------



## widerlet

Tbf Kim is always wearing Nike dri fit leggings and they're not see through IRL. Its safe to assume the 100s of flashlight bulbs from the paps are causing this to look exaggerated. I know everyone is comfortable with calling her a whore constantly, but jesus..She didn't design those leggings.

And, its totally normal to insult someone's vagina now? Rude.
I love coming to these forums and I'd rather read comments alongside pictures but wow, people are really harsh these days. Guess the internet age is a new beast for society.


----------



## bunnyr

berrydiva said:


> Personally, I go commando when exercising too..I just can't do the underwear thing while working out mainly because its uncomfortable but then again, I don't experience sweating in that area. Perhaps because I mainly do weight/strength training or maybe I'm not an extreme sweat-er. Plus, since I go to the gym in the middle of the workday, if I did wear underwear, then I'd feel like I'm in underwear I worked out in all day after the gym which is even grosser to me (I have a permanent locker at the gym hence not carrying extra stuff)




When you change clothes you'd change to a clean pair of underwear


----------



## bunnyr

widerlet said:


> Tbf Kim is always wearing Nike dri fit leggings and they're not see through IRL. Its safe to assume the 100s of flashlight bulbs from the paps are causing this to look exaggerated. I know everyone is comfortable with calling her a whore constantly, but jesus..She didn't design those leggings.
> 
> 
> 
> And, its totally normal to insult someone's vagina now? Rude.
> 
> I love coming to these forums and I'd rather read comments alongside pictures but wow, people are really harsh these days. Guess the internet age is a new beast for society.




People are saying when your clothes are so see through you should wear some type of undergarment.


----------



## Oryx816

^ uh, excuse me, but she is fair game when she calls paps to come to where she is.  There are lots of true celebrities who manage to go to the gym and conduct their lives without us ever seeing them naked or with see through anything.  

When Kim is talking about having sex "500 times a day" and showing her nooks and crannies at every opportunity then sorry I have no sympathy.  

The ladies/gentlemen in this forum see a puffy vag and call it as they see it.  If my vag was the size of a ripe mango I would work out at home and wear long garments to cover that ish.  Girl, please.


----------



## bagsforme

Encore Hermes said:


> Launching hair care line in Paris
> View attachment 2963331
> View attachment 2963332
> View attachment 2963333
> View attachment 2963335
> View attachment 2963336
> 
> Daily mail




Yikes looks like she just got fillers again.  Look at her cheeks.  :weird:

She needs to do dead lifts at the gym to work on her back.


----------



## michie

I wonder what they do at the gym...


----------



## Jayne1

I kid you not. Kim is also named to Time Magazines '100 Most Influential People in the World' list.  

http://time.com


----------



## Oryx816

^ going out on my balcony...I could have sworn a pig just flew by.


----------



## michie

I think she is influential. She's just a terrible influence, IMO. I always think back to when these threads first started. Posters would comment how "common" it was to have a sex tape. SMH. Even with the rage of selfies or her reality presence, everyone seems to have inflated sense of self, thinking they should be seen or document everything all the time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> I kid you not. Kim is also named to Time Magazines '100 Most Influential People in the World' list.
> 
> http://time.com



If we thought they were unbearable before...they're going to be COMPLETELY obnoxious now. *smgdh*


----------



## too through

caitlin1214 said:


> An Isreali Ultra-Conservative site cut Kim from a photo.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...e-cuts-kim-kardashian-photo-article-1.2186111




This is too funny!  Here are the original picture and the published pic hiding Kim


----------



## charmesh

too through said:


> This is too funny!  Here are the original picture and the published pic hiding Kim


Darn. They weren't even subtle about it.


----------



## Livia1

too through said:


> This is too funny!  Here are the original picture and the published pic hiding Kim




Actually, that's not really funny.
Is is however highly offensive since the reason they cut her out is because she's a WOMAN


----------



## caitlin1214

Encore Hermes said:


> Launching hair care line in Paris
> View attachment 2963331
> View attachment 2963332
> View attachment 2963333
> View attachment 2963335
> View attachment 2963336
> 
> Daily mail



It looks like she's wearing ill-fitting curtains.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Livia1 said:


> Actually, that's not really funny.
> Is is however highly offensive since the reason they cut her out is because she's a WOMAN



That's not the reason I saw. It's because she's a porn *star*
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/israeli-newspaper-photoshops-out-kim-kardashian-2015-4


----------



## Livia1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's not the reason I saw. It's because she's a porn *star*
> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/israeli-newspaper-photoshops-out-kim-kardashian-2015-4




 That might be the reason they give but it's a fact that they will block out women from pictures purely because they are women ... it even says so in the story you linked to:


> &#8220;Within the insular Ultra-Orthodox community, pictures of women often  aren&#8217;t shown out of modesty,&#8221; notes the AP. &#8220;In January, an  ultra-Orthodox newspaper removed German chancellor Angela Merkel from a  photo.&#8221;


----------



## BPC

On Time magazine????!! I just don't get it. WTF is this world coming to when these numbnuts make it on the most influential lists. For what?? Reality TV? Bad fashion? Being the ultimate narcissists?? 

I think it's time we really started questioning ourselves.. I mean how the hell did this happen???


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Livia1 said:


> That might be the reason they give but it's a fact that they will block out women from pictures purely because they are women ... it even says so in the story you linked to:



Hmmm...Kim's modesty though? Agree it's a crappy thing they do to womem.


----------



## dangerouscurves

widerlet said:


> Tbf Kim is always wearing Nike dri fit leggings and they're not see through IRL. Its safe to assume the 100s of flashlight bulbs from the paps are causing this to look exaggerated. I know everyone is comfortable with calling her a whore constantly, but jesus..She didn't design those leggings.
> 
> 
> 
> And, its totally normal to insult someone's vagina now? Rude.
> 
> I love coming to these forums and I'd rather read comments alongside pictures but wow, people are really harsh these days. Guess the internet age is a new beast for society.




She saw it coming and she probably expected it (shrugs)


----------



## dangerouscurves

too through said:


> This is too funny!  Here are the original picture and the published pic hiding Kim




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Livia1 said:


> That might be the reason they give but it's a fact that they will block out women from pictures purely because they are women ... it even says so in the story you linked to:




Yes. They photoshopped Angela Merkel in a picture that shows her and other world leather marched showing support to the victims of the shooting at Charlie Hebdo in Paris.


----------



## Katel

BPC said:


> On Time magazine????!! I just don't get it. WTF is this world coming to when these numbnuts make it on the most influential lists. For what?? Reality TV? Bad fashion? Being the ultimate narcissists??
> 
> I think it's time we really started questioning ourselves.. I mean how the hell did this happen???


 
It tells you who is running Time "magazine" and other mainstream media


----------



## ByeKitty

OMG I remember when they edited out Angela Merkel!! The internet memes that followed were hilarious. Yeah I agree, I can't find some of these Orthodox Jewish "rules" funny - like how women are often cut out of pictures, or not allowed to see their husbands when menstruating. This was not about Kim being a thot, this was about Kim being a woman.


----------



## michie

Katel said:


> It tells you who is running Time "magazine" and other mainstream media



This! TIME has not be relevant, to me, in years. I haven't even seen one at Dr.'s offices!


----------



## pursegrl12

The best part is they used a random receipt to cover her up. classic.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Time magazine, eh?  I bet you can't tell Kim sh!t, lol. Time, Vogue, she's being accepted and all her dreams have come true. She's loving every minute of this. 

I love Ye but what the hell has he done in the last or so for Time mag to make him a Titan? His album isn't out, the clothing line for Adidas was a mess, how in the world did he pull those strings?


----------



## berrydiva

bunnyr said:


> When you change clothes you'd change to a clean pair of underwear




I don't carry clothes to the gym hence the permanent locker, no underwear to change to....


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I wonder what they do at the gym...




You and me both.


----------



## michie

When is his album supposed to come out?


----------



## Sasha2012

There is a video in the link.

http://www.missinfo.tv/index.php/kanye-west-makes-times-100-most-influential-people-list-2015/

Every time I crash the Internet, its like this little drop of truth. Every time that I say something thats extremely truthful out loud, it literally breaks the Internet. So what are we getting the rest of the time?

These are Kanyes opening words in his Time 100 Most Influential people list. This year Yeezus is among the honored bunch  which also includes the likes of Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Bradley Cooper, Misty Copeland, Jorge Ramos, his wife Kim and more.

I dont care about having a legacy, I dont care about being remembered, says Kanye about his purpose in life. Ironically, instead of the fame, Yeezy once again says he just wants to better the world through his art, fashion, ideas, products, etc.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> On Time magazine????!! I just don't get it. WTF is this world coming to when these numbnuts make it on the most influential lists. For what?? Reality TV? Bad fashion? Being the ultimate narcissists??
> 
> I think it's time we really started questioning ourselves.. I mean how the hell did this happen???




Influential doesn't have to be good nor does it have to be bad, it's just having impact. If there was ever a queen of social networking and the selfie, it's Kim.


----------



## berrydiva

> Every time I crash the Internet, its like this little drop of truth. Every time that I say something thats extremely truthful out loud, it literally breaks the Internet. So what are we getting the rest of the time?




my new favorite Kanye quote! He's completely deranged. Lol.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> Influential doesn't have to be good nor does it have to be bad, it's just having impact. If there was ever a queen of social networking and the selfie, it's Kim.



But that's the point- if what she does is having such a huge impact on us, there's something very wrong. 
Because while she might be queen of social networking, she doesn't bring anything of value to this world that should make her this influential. And yet, she is.


----------



## BPC

Sasha2012 said:


> There is a video in the link.
> 
> http://www.missinfo.tv/index.php/kanye-west-makes-times-100-most-influential-people-list-2015/
> 
> Every time I crash the Internet, its like this little drop of truth. Every time that I say something thats extremely truthful out loud, it literally breaks the Internet. So what are we getting the rest of the time?
> 
> These are Kanyes opening words in his Time 100 Most Influential people list. This year Yeezus is among the honored bunch  which also includes the likes of Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Bradley Cooper, Misty Copeland, Jorge Ramos, his wife Kim and more.
> 
> I dont care about having a legacy, I dont care about being remembered, says Kanye about his purpose in life. Ironically, instead of the fame, Yeezy once again says he just wants to better the world through his art, fashion, ideas, products, etc.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> OMG I remember when they edited out Angela Merkel!! The internet memes that followed were hilarious. Yeah I agree, I can't find some of *these Orthodox Jewish "rules" funny -* like how women are often cut out of pictures, or not allowed to see their husbands when menstruating. This was not about Kim being a thot, this was about Kim being a woman.


Not Jewish Orthodox--  _Ultra_ Orthodox -- big difference.


----------



## usmcwifey

Livia1 said:


> Actually, that's not really funny.
> Is is however highly offensive since the reason they cut her out is because she's a WOMAN




Actually they cut her out because she's a "pornographic symbol" as they put it in the article


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> I think she is influential. She's just a terrible influence, IMO. I always think back to when these threads first started. Posters would comment how "common" it was to have a sex tape. SMH. Even with the rage of selfies or her reality presence, everyone seems to have inflated sense of self, thinking they should be seen or document everything all the time.



Yup.  There is no denying her influence.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> But that's the point- if what she does is having such a huge impact on us, there's something very wrong.
> 
> Because while she might be queen of social networking, she doesn't bring anything of value to this world that should make her this influential. And yet, she is.




There's definitely something wrong but she also didn't make herself famous and influential without the public. Influence doesn't have to mean value...kind of not the definition. Time has put many people on the cover, some controversial simply because they've had impact...good, bad, otherwise. Kim is sad and a train wreck that everyone continues to watch...people want her to go away but can't wait to talk about her. She represents much of the opposite of what parents teach their girls. Kim and her Herve dresses, white chicks all of a sudden clamoring to squat their way to a donk, the "Kim kardashian" smokey eye/hair style, etc are all influences...right, wrong or indifferent. They've sadly all impacted us. 

Everything isn't meant to bring value to the world..not every song is made to be a Grammy worthy song, not every movie made to be Oscar worthy, not every piece of art meant to be in a museum...some things are just purely for entertainment and to temporarily stimulate our sense, mindless fun. Kim is just that...entertainment.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> OMG I remember when they edited out Angela Merkel!! The internet memes that followed were hilarious. Yeah I agree, I can't find some of these Orthodox Jewish "rules" funny - like how women are often cut out of pictures, or not allowed to see their husbands when menstruating. This was not about Kim being a thot, this was about Kim being a woman.



I am sure my husband wishes he didn't have to see me during that time of the month.  He gets on my nerves then

no but seriously those rules are stupid.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> There's definitely something wrong but she also didn't make herself famous and influential without the public. Influence doesn't have to mean value...kind of not the definition. Time has put many people on the cover, some controversial simply because they've had impact...good, bad, otherwise. Kim is sad and a train wreck that everyone continues to watch...people want her to go away but can't wait to talk about her. She represents much of the opposite of what parents teach their girls. Kim and her Herve dresses, white chicks all of a sudden clamoring to squat their way to a donk, the "Kim kardashian" smokey eye/hair style, etc are all influences...right, wrong or indifferent. They've sadly all impacted us.
> 
> Everything isn't meant to bring value to the world..not every song is made to be a Grammy worthy song, not every movie made to be Oscar worthy, not every piece of art meant to be in a museum...some things are just purely for entertainment and to temporarily stimulate our sense, mindless fun. Kim is just that...entertainment.



I don't disagree with anything you wrote. I guess I just think that something as purely entertaining as Kim (for all the wrong reasons) should not have this much of an impact. The more covers she's on, the more influence she has, the longer it's gonna take for her to just fade away..


----------



## michie

I don't hear about Kim IRL. I work in a salon and people rarely talk about her. All the talk is about Kylie's ever-changing face and Bruce's whatever...


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Not Jewish Orthodox--  _Ultra_ Orthodox -- big difference.



Could you explain the big difference? It's just a matter of categorization, right? Where I live, I have understood that not many Orthodox Jews like to referred to as "Ultra-Orthodox"... When I say "Orthodox Jews" I was actually referring to Haredi jews. My hometown has a community of about 20,000. These people are easily distinguishable, really devoted to their religion and they live a rather isolated life, shielded from other communities. Not sure if the categorization/terminology is different in English, just curious to hear more about this.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://time.com/3823263/kanye-west-video/

*Kanye West Talks Hope for Humanitys Future*

*The artist describes the nature of his influence in an exclusive video interview with TIME*

When Kanye West was on the cover of TIME in 2005, promoting his second album, the magazine noted that the rapper strives to be all things to all people, concluding, He just might succeed. Nearly ten years, five albums, and countless provocative statements later, West appears to have gotten as close to that goal as a recording artist can get: A cultural colossus whos as comfortable showing a fashion collection as performing at the Grammys or sharing the contours of his personal life with Ellen DeGeneres and her viewers.

Im not in a competition with anyone, he says in a video interview with TIME.

Wests greatest passion whether in music or fashion, he says, is taking risks that can influence mainstream culture.

Currently, the most amazing designers have very few opportunities to connect to the masses. The most amazing designers have been programmed to design in a luxury context, says West. He admires admires fast-fashion focused on the consumer created by Zara or H&M for doing just that. And the recent Yeezus Tour was memorable for more than its songs: Wests statements onstage about the nature of contemporary fame, and its intersection with issues of race and class stoked feverish conversation among fans and the media.

All these walls that keep us from loving each other as one family or one raceracism, religion, where we grew up, whatever, class, socioeconomicwhat makes us be so selfish and prideful, what keeps us from wanting to help the next man, what makes us be so focused on a personal legacy as opposed to the entire legacy of a race, West says. The dinosaurs arent remembered for much more than their bones. When humanitys gone, what do we give to this little planet that were on, and what could we do collectively, removing the pride?

That kind of thinking has made his every online provocation an instant attraction, equal parts celebration and criticism.

Every time I crash the Internet, its like this little drop of truth, West says. Every time I say something thats extremely truthful out loud, it literally breaks the Internet. So what are we getting all of the rest of the time?

Even when hes taking risks, Wests audience is willing to meet himand West has only grown more comfortable with risk. Wests most recent album, 2013s Yeezus, was certified platinum, despite the lack of an obvious radio-friendly single like past hits Stronger or Love Lockdown.As an artistic statement, Yeezuss percussive, self-consciously alienating sound was a leap forward, or at least in a startling new direction. Perhaps as a consequence of his marriage to Kim Kardashian, West has grown more evidently comfortable with his status among the famous. The tortured artist who interrupted Taylor Swift at the 2009 VMAs has, over time, evolved into a subversive wit who only pretended to interrupt Beck at the 2015 Grammys. West is a master of publicity, but he says his fame is less about glorifying himself than it is about the art of sharing: Our focus needs to be less on what our legacys going to be or how we can control each other and more how we can give to each other.


----------



## Hermes4evah

berrydiva said:


> Influential doesn't have to be good nor does it have to be bad, it's just having impact..




Exactly. They have also named notoriously evil people as Man of the Year. Adolph Hitler comes to mind among others.  It isn't about good or bad. It's just impact.  

She's still a vapid shallow fame w*ore. He's still a narcissistic crazy man.  They just very successfully get attention.


----------



## BPC

michie said:


> I don't hear about Kim IRL. I work in a salon and people rarely talk about her. All the talk is about Kylie's ever-changing face and Bruce's whatever...



One of my neighbors is a couple in their late 60's - early 70's. Really sweet people but he's always making jokes. 
There was one time when the husband made a comparison of a cop on a horse to Kim and her arse. I was really taken aback..lol.. not sure why, guess I just wasn't expecting it. 

But her reach is so far, that even he knows who she is. And I don't think they watch Keeping up with the Kardashians..lol..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://time.com/collection/2015-time-100/

*Kanye West*
By Elon Musk

*Boundary breaker*

Kanye West would be the first person to tell you he belongs on this list. The dude doesnt believe in false modesty, and he shouldnt. Kanyes belief in himself and his incredible tenacityhe performed his first single with his jaw wired shutgot him to where he is today. And he fought for his place in the cultural pantheon with a purpose. In his debut album, over a decade ago, Kanye issued what amounted to a social critique and a call to arms (with a beat): We rappers is role models: we rap, we dont think. But Kanye does think. Constantly. About everything. And he wants everybody else to do the same: to engage, question, push boundaries. Now that hes a pop-culture juggernaut, he has the platform to achieve just that. Hes not afraid of being judged or ridiculed in the process. Kanyes been playing the long game all along, and were only just beginning to see why.


----------



## AECornell

When I lived in Brooklyn there was a large community of Hasidic Jews. Haredi is just a term for ultra-orthodox and Hasidim is a branch of that (they follow a specific rabbi and his teachings). The laws they have and follow are extreme. I was always fascinated by it. The separation of men and women is pretty extreme (separated by a sheet at synagogue and weddings, no touching of women who are not their spouse, etc.). Our landlords were Hasidic and they weren't allowed to shake my hand and they always came in a pair.

I can see the paper covering over her because she's a woman, but I see it more because of the kind of woman she is. 

It's funny (or not) because there are so many stories about Hasidic men and pornography. 



ByeKitty said:


> Could you explain the big difference? It's just a matter of categorization, right? Where I live, I have understood that not many Orthodox Jews like to referred to as "Ultra-Orthodox"... When I say "Orthodox Jews" I was actually referring to Haredi jews. My hometown has a community of about 20,000. These people are easily distinguishable, really devoted to their religion and they live a rather isolated life, shielded from other communities. Not sure if the categorization/terminology is different in English, just curious to hear more about this.


----------



## Stansy

widerlet said:


> Tbf Kim is always wearing Nike dri fit leggings and they're not see through IRL. Its safe to assume the 100s of flashlight bulbs from the paps are causing this to look exaggerated. I know everyone is comfortable with calling her a whore constantly, but jesus..She didn't design those leggings.
> 
> And, its totally normal to insult someone's vagina now? Rude.
> I love coming to these forums and I'd rather read comments alongside pictures but wow, people are really harsh these days. Guess the internet age is a new beast for society.



She could size up - I am sure this would make a huge difference.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Now I know she will never EVER divorce Kanye. Without him she would have to stand on her own two feet and she has nothing to offer. In a few more years she'll be considered unfcukabke and then she'll be have zero to offer.


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> She could size up - I am sure this would make a huge difference.




Size up? Crazy talk.


----------



## Livia1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's not the reason I saw. It's because she's a porn *star*
> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/israeli-newspaper-photoshops-out-kim-kardashian-2015-4





Livia1 said:


> That might be the reason they give but it's a fact that they will block out women from pictures purely because they are women ... it even says so in the story you linked to:





> &#8220;Within the insular Ultra-Orthodox community, pictures of women often   aren&#8217;t shown out of modesty,&#8221; notes the AP. &#8220;In January, an   ultra-Orthodox newspaper removed German chancellor Angela Merkel from a   photo.&#8221;





usmcwifey said:


> Actually they cut her out because she's a "pornographic symbol" as they put it in the article




^^ As I said, that might be the reason they give but that is not why they cut her out of the picture.


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> Size up? Crazy talk.



That's my phantasy runnung wild


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:


> Hold up! I though I was seeing the shadow of a red thong from the front! Yeah, that sh!t is nasty as h3ll!
> 
> 
> Sorry but undergarments are NOT unsanitary....You should have on underwear with COTTON lining so that your Cooch can BREATHE!!!! That ish aint breathing rubbing up again Lycra....tell that to the chicks/patients that my Mom has to see with bad Yeast infections and Bacteria Vaginosis, cause they're mucking up the Flora of their Vagina...
> 
> 
> Now I see why my gym has Sanitization spray that you can use on equipment....I use that ish Before and After I get on a piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> Exactly!




Cotton stays wet and cannot separate from the skin. That's why moisture wicking fabric was invented, to pull moisture away from the skin. If you sweat in your undies, it's staying there for a while/until those are off--THAT leads to infection.  That's why you're told to take off your bathing suit bottoms if they're still wet after the beach.  Sorry, but having cotton as part of or your entire undergarment when at the gym and sitting on equipment does not prevent any potential  transfer of disease/bacteria to the machine/equipment any more than a layer of moisture wicking fabric does.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> http://time.com/3823263/kanye-west-video/
> 
> *Kanye West Talks Hope for Humanitys Future*
> 
> *The artist describes the nature of his influence in an exclusive video interview with TIME*
> 
> When Kanye West was on the cover of TIME in 2005, promoting his second album, the magazine noted that the rapper strives to be all things to all people, concluding, He just might succeed. Nearly ten years, five albums, and countless provocative statements later, West appears to have gotten as close to that goal as a recording artist can get: A cultural colossus whos as comfortable showing a fashion collection as performing at the Grammys or sharing the contours of his personal life with Ellen DeGeneres and her viewers.
> 
> Im not in a competition with anyone, he says in a video interview with TIME.
> 
> Wests greatest passion whether in music or fashion, he says, is taking risks that can influence mainstream culture.
> 
> Currently, the most amazing designers have very few opportunities to connect to the masses. The most amazing designers have been programmed to design in a luxury context, says West. He admires admires fast-fashion focused on the consumer created by Zara or H&M for doing just that. And the recent Yeezus Tour was memorable for more than its songs: Wests statements onstage about the nature of contemporary fame, and its intersection with issues of race and class stoked feverish conversation among fans and the media.
> 
> All these walls that keep us from loving each other as one family or one raceracism, religion, where we grew up, whatever, class, socioeconomicwhat makes us be so selfish and prideful, what keeps us from wanting to help the next man, what makes us be so focused on a personal legacy as opposed to the entire legacy of a race, West says. The dinosaurs arent remembered for much more than their bones. When humanitys gone, what do we give to this little planet that were on, and what could we do collectively, removing the pride?
> 
> That kind of thinking has made his every online provocation an instant attraction, equal parts celebration and criticism.
> 
> Every time I crash the Internet, its like this little drop of truth, West says. Every time I say something thats extremely truthful out loud, it literally breaks the Internet. So what are we getting all of the rest of the time?
> 
> Even when hes taking risks, Wests audience is willing to meet himand West has only grown more comfortable with risk. Wests most recent album, 2013s Yeezus, was certified platinum, despite the lack of an obvious radio-friendly single like past hits Stronger or Love Lockdown.As an artistic statement, Yeezuss percussive, self-consciously alienating sound was a leap forward, or at least in a startling new direction. Perhaps as a consequence of his marriage to Kim Kardashian, West has grown more evidently comfortable with his status among the famous. The tortured artist who interrupted Taylor Swift at the 2009 VMAs has, over time, evolved into a subversive wit who only pretended to interrupt Beck at the 2015 Grammys. West is a master of publicity, but he says his fame is less about glorifying himself than it is about the art of sharing: Our focus needs to be less on what our legacys going to be or how we can control each other and more how we can give to each other.




I read his quotes - twice - and still can't seem to grasp the gist of what he's trying to say.

Designers are wrapped up in designing in a luxury context? Well, duh! 
That's high fashion - only a fraction of what's available to the masses - aka what you tried and failed at, Yeezy. 
Nevermind that his Adidas collection is going to retail for ridiculous prices. Hypocrite.
Nevermind that all he and his wife wear are luxury goods.
Nevermind that he'd drop anything he's doing if LV called and wanted to work with him again - and then he'd spew some bs justifying $3k sneakers and $6k sweatshirts because they're _luxurious_ and _just different_ than your average high street fashions....



_All these walls that keep us from loving each other as one family or  one raceracism, religion, where we grew up, whatever, class,  socioeconomicwhat makes us be so selfish and prideful, what keeps us  from wanting to help the next man, what makes us be so focused on a  personal legacy as opposed to the entire legacy of a race, 
The dinosaurs arent remembered for much more than their bones. When  humanitys gone, what do we give to this little planet that were on,  and what could we do collectively, removing the pride?_

I guess he's still looking for reasons why the posh, white, European designers wanted none of his genius? 
Racism, classicism, elitism, check. Nothing to do with his delusions of grandeur and lack of actual talent, obvs.
_

Every time I crash the Internet, its like this little drop of truth, _

A little drop of truth and a whole lot of bs. 


_Our focus needs to be less on what our legacys going to be or how we  can control each other and more how we can give to each other._

Again, someone denied Yeezybaby something and now he's upset. Boo hoo.


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> Personally, I go commando when exercising too..I just can't do the underwear thing while working out mainly because its uncomfortable but then again, I don't experience sweating in that area. Perhaps because I mainly do weight/strength training or maybe I'm not an extreme sweat-er. Plus, since I go to the gym in the middle of the workday, if I did wear underwear, then I'd feel like I'm in underwear I worked out in all day after the gym which is even grosser to me (I have a permanent locker at the gym hence not carrying extra stuff)




Yep!


----------



## ByeKitty

So umm...geez, don't you get like... wait. I don't believe that cotton is worse for the airiness of your privates than spandex. And aren't you self-conscious about camel toe, or whether a fabric is see-through under certain lights?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> There is a video in the link.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.missinfo.tv/index.php/kanye-west-makes-times-100-most-influential-people-list-2015/
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I crash the Internet, its like this little drop of truth. Every time that I say something thats extremely truthful out loud, it literally breaks the Internet. So what are we getting the rest of the time?
> 
> 
> 
> These are Kanyes opening words in his Time 100 Most Influential people list. This year Yeezus is among the honored bunch  which also includes the likes of Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Bradley Cooper, Misty Copeland, Jorge Ramos, his wife Kim and more.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care about having a legacy, I dont care about being remembered, says Kanye about his purpose in life. Ironically, instead of the fame, Yeezy once again says he just wants to better the world through his art, fashion, ideas, products, etc.




What truth Kanye?!?! Just because YOU're saying it doesn't mean it's the truth. Such a delusional fool.


----------



## GoGlam

ByeKitty said:


> So umm...geez, don't you get like... wait. I don't believe that cotton is worse for the airiness of your privates than spandex. And aren't you self-conscious about camel toe, or whether a fabric is see-through under certain lights?




I'm speaking about at the gym when your entire goal is to get fit and sweat without having a change of clothes/underwear with you.  The bottoms I wear pull away the moisture rather than keep it there with a piece of cotton--would never wear cotton to the gym.

I've never had underwear that prevents camel toe (I don't buy the camel toe blocking kind that Khloe does!!!) Im not self conscious about different fabrics.. I test them out by bending over before I put them on the first time and then once in a while after.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://time.com/3822676/kim-kardashian-2015-time-100/

*Kim Kardashian*

By Martha Stewart
*
The first lady of #fame*

Kim Kardashian is a media phenomenon. She has 29 million followers on Instagram and 31 million followers on Twitter, and her E! show, Keeping Up With the Kardashians, is considered appointment TV by a large and diverse audience.

Why? Why? Why? we might ask ourselves. Here are some very good reasons.

Beautiful in an exotic, totally exaggerated way, Kim exudes energy, sexuality, drama, determination, impetuousness and happiness. But she and her famous, entrepreneurial siblingsshepherded by a savvy, tireless matriarchhave also expanded the very definition of family.

The Kardashians are a totally modern construct. They are a blended family, of Armenian descent, with biracial pairings (Kim is married to Kanye West) and a reportedly transgender parent. They work hard, and they stick together through thick and thin.

Despite the flamboyance, the self-aggrandizement and the self-promotion (Kim set out to break the Internet by baring her bum in an extraordinary photograph), Kim comes across as an enviable big sister in a clan where everyone seems to love one another. Are they indeed todays Brady Bunch?

Where does Kim go from here? There seem to be very few barriers to further explosive success.


----------



## michie

GoGlam said:


> Cotton stays wet and cannot separate from the skin. That's why moisture wicking fabric was invented, to pull moisture away from the skin. If you sweat in your undies, it's staying there for a while/until those are off--THAT leads to infection.  That's why you're told to take off your bathing suit bottoms if they're still wet after the beach.  Sorry, but having cotton as part of or your entire undergarment when at the gym and sitting on equipment does not prevent any potential  transfer of disease/bacteria to the machine/equipment any more than a layer of moisture wicking fabric does.



Moisture-wicking material just became the big thing, even in panty liners and whatnot. Somehow, people managed to exercise effectively prior to this. I'm not saying what someone should and shouldn't do, wear or shouldn't wear. You know your body better than anyone else. I think for most people, wearing underwear is normal. Hence, the discussion, "ewwws" and all else.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> So umm...geez, don't you get like... wait. I don't believe that cotton is worse for the airiness of your privates than spandex. And aren't you self-conscious about camel toe, or whether a fabric is see-through under certain lights?




I generally make sure I don't buy pants that will become see through when stretched. I usually stretch them on my hand in the store to see how sheer they can become (exercise pants and leggings). The gym is the place that I'm the least self-conscious oddly enough...I'm sure I've had camel toe before but hardly something to be concerned with because no one is looking and I'm usually trying not to drop a dumbbell on my face. 

What's funny is that I didn't think not wearing underwear while working out is that unusual...the majority of women I see changing in the locker room don't wear underwear while working out. Guess it's not that common. Lol.

I would hope people wipe the machines down regardless of how much or little they cooch sweat, underwear or sans, that's just basic gym etiquette.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I'm enlightened. I think I may start bringing Clorox wipes with me to the gym.


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> This! TIME has not be relevant, to me, in years. I haven't even seen one at Dr.'s offices!



This is the equivalent of being one of Barbara Walter's 10 most fascinating. It's basically who is famous, in the press a lot, that will agree to an interview. It has nothing to do with the real world


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Could you explain the big difference? It's just a matter of categorization, right? Where I live, I have understood that not many Orthodox Jews like to referred to as "Ultra-Orthodox"... When I say "Orthodox Jews" I was actually referring to Haredi jews. My hometown has a community of about 20,000. These people are easily distinguishable, really devoted to their religion and they live a rather isolated life, shielded from other communities. Not sure if the categorization/terminology is different in English, just curious to hear more about this.


You wouldn't recognize an Orthodox Jewish person if you saw him walking down the street.  That's because they are integrated into modern society, but they are more observant of the rituals, like keeping strictly Kosher.  Jared Kushner, Ivanka's husband, for example, is Orthodox, but you wouldn't know, if you didn't know.

What we call the Ultra Orthodox are completely separate from society. They're easily distinguishable, as you said, they're in what I jokingly call "costume" and they follow laws so strictly, I don't even want to talk about it. 

The ultra-orthodox have terrible gender politics, but Kim being a porn star has nothing to do with being edited out. She's female, that's the reason.


----------



## widerlet

dangerouscurves said:


> She saw it coming and she probably expected it (shrugs)



I'm not directing this towards you, but as a general question. Does that make it any better?

Screw Kim's "feelings", lets just contemplate the idea of society dragging people on a daily basis. To the point where the person in question can never do anything "right". Doesn't that say something about us more than them.

Food for thought


----------



## YSoLovely

If Susie says Sally is a vapid, narcissistic famewh*re, does that make Susie observant and Sally a vapid, narcissistic famewh*re?


----------



## berrydiva

Some people deserve to be dragged. Lol


----------



## michie

widerlet said:


> I'm not directing this towards you, but as a general question. Does that make it any better?
> 
> Screw Kim's "feelings", lets just contemplate the idea of society dragging people on a daily basis. To the point where the person in question can never do anything "right". Doesn't that say something about us more than them.
> 
> Food for thought



Not directing this toward you but, in general, I find it hilarious that people beat the "morals" horse in these Kardashian threads. The same threads that are about a family who's seemingly devoid of morals, praising only the almighty dollar. But, about the quoted, who cares what someone else sees as "right"? If you spend all your life living for someone else, when does your life begin?


----------



## ByeKitty

oo_let_me_see said:


> I'm enlightened. I think I may start bringing Clorox wipes with me to the gym.



I don't usually go to the gym, but whenever I do I cover the exercise equipment with a towel... That's the very least one can do, especially when there's no underwear involved


----------



## dangerouscurves

widerlet said:


> I'm not directing this towards you, but as a general question. Does that make it any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Screw Kim's "feelings", lets just contemplate the idea of society dragging people on a daily basis. To the point where the person in question can never do anything "right". Doesn't that say something about us more than them.
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought




Honey, this is Kim we're talking about. Do you think we'd do this to some innocent strangers on the Internet? She put herself in this position. Period. Please don't talk about humanity in Kim's thread. Beside, it's against the rules to judge the posters judging Kimmykakes.


----------



## Ladybug09

Oryx816 said:


> I just woke up to all this! Hilarious. And yes, I'm with you ladybug....cotton panties at the gym are a must. Yes, everything gets sweaty, and that is what hot showers and hot water cycles on washing machines are for!
> 
> Let us not make this about Kim thinking it is more sanitary. I doubt that crosses her mind, considering this is the girl who pees in her Spanx. She probably doesn't own underwear and doesn't want to, that is all.
> 
> *I wouldn't want to know how funky that skunk gets at the gym*!


 
Girl, who you telling. 



AEGIS said:


> I am sure my husband wishes he didn't have to see me during that time of the month. He gets on my nerves then
> 
> *no but seriously those rules are stupid*.


 
It's part of their culture and their reliigion, so it's what they know and believe...why does it have to be stupid? It's one thing to say you don't believe it or get it, but I would think it offensive to call it stupid.



ByeKitty said:


> So umm...geez, don't you get like... wait. *I don't believe that cotton is worse for the airiness of your privates than spandex*. And aren't you self-conscious about camel toe, or whether a fabric is see-through under certain lights?


 
Exactly!



michie said:


> Not directing this toward you but, in general, I find it hilarious that people *beat the "morals" horse in these Kardashian threads.* The same threads that are about a family who's seemingly devoid of morals, praising only the almighty dollar. But, about the quoted, who cares what someone else sees as "right"? If you spend all your life living for someone else, when does your life begin?


 

How about beating it in a GOSSIP thread!


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on tumblr... North and little Kanye


They are like twins! So cute!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK, so, this is the KIM and Kanye thread. 

I know they are boring in their dopeness, but this is not the place do discuss religions or gym underwear and associated body fluids.

Please stop, lets get back to 2 of the most influential people in the world. I deleted some posts. 
Yep. I did.


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian Flaunts Red Hot Bikini on 'Selfish' Limited Edition Cover *





*Kim Kardashian* shows off her red *bikini* on the cover of her limited-edition book Selfish! 
 The 34-year-old reality star hand-signed and numbered the 500 copies,  which are now on sale for $60 on Gilt. Make sure you buy your copy  before its too late!

 The book features *Kim*s best selfies  from her favorite throwback images, current ultra-sexy glam shots, and informal family photos with husband *Kanye West* and baby *North*.
 Also pictured: *Kim*s sister *Khloe* heading to her routine workout on Thursday (April 16) in Beverly Hills, Calif.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ByeKitty

Um, those don't look like breasts, they look like balloons to me!


----------



## BPC

Nothing attractive about that photo. Then there's Khloes pic- an afterthought..


----------



## Tamie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kim Kardashian Flaunts Red Hot Bikini on 'Selfish' Limited Edition Cover *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/04/kim-kardashian-flaunts-red-hot-bikini-on-selfish-limited-edition-cover.jpg
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* shows off her red *bikini* on the cover of her limited-edition book Selfish!
> The 34-year-old reality star hand-signed and numbered the 500 copies,  which are now on sale for $60 on Gilt. Make sure you buy your copy  before its too late!
> 
> The book features *Kim*s best selfies  from her favorite throwback images, current ultra-sexy glam shots, and informal family photos with husband *Kanye West* and baby *North*.
> Also pictured: *Kim*s sister *Khloe* heading to her routine workout on Thursday (April 16) in Beverly Hills, Calif.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I guess those 500 signed copies sold out in 1 minute.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr... North and little Kanye
> 
> 
> They are like twins! So cute!




So cute!


----------



## GoGlam

oo_let_me_see said:


> I'm enlightened. I think I may start bringing Clorox wipes with me to the gym.




Lol!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kim Kardashian Flaunts Red Hot Bikini on 'Selfish' Limited Edition Cover *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/04/kim-kardashian-flaunts-red-hot-bikini-on-selfish-limited-edition-cover.jpg
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* shows off her red *bikini* on the cover of her limited-edition book Selfish!
> The 34-year-old reality star hand-signed and numbered the 500 copies,  which are now on sale for $60 on Gilt. Make sure you buy your copy  before its too late!
> 
> The book features *Kim*s best selfies  from her favorite throwback images, current ultra-sexy glam shots, and informal family photos with husband *Kanye West* and baby *North*.
> Also pictured: *Kim*s sister *Khloe* heading to her routine workout on Thursday (April 16) in Beverly Hills, Calif.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




why is her face so unnaturally narrow?
no expert here but makes me think of those pics that get stretched to make the subject look leaner


----------



## sdkitty

Do these people realize they're the butt of so many people's jokes?  Do they care?  I would think maybe PMK would just see at as anyone talking about us is good.  But I would think Kayne would want to recognized for his greatness rather than scorned and made fun of.
But he's no dummy.  He must have know when he signed up for.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Tamie said:


> I guess those 500 signed copies sold out in 1 minute.


Yep, I guess sales "broke the internet" of that timeless classic,!


----------



## StopHammertime

Wow, I am never using machines at the gym again. Free weights only from now on. My fiancé has been trying to get me into free weights, but there is no more convincing argument than knowing that people skip underwear and then sweat all over the gym equipment.


----------



## michie

^Always wipe your equipment, before and after.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Do these people realize they're the butt of so many people's jokes?  Do they care?  I would think maybe PMK would just see at as anyone talking about us is good.  But I would think Kayne would want to recognized for his greatness rather than scorned and made fun of.
> But he's no dummy.  He must have know when he signed up for.




Kim likes to read gossip about herself, right? She may care more than him.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Kim likes to read gossip about herself, right? She may care more than him.


They say the definition of a narcissist is they want attention - any kind.  So maybe neither of them cares that the late night talk show hosts and everyone else makes them the butt of jokes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have returned back home in Los Angeles after a three-country tour, including her ancestral tour of Armenia.

The couple were spotted with their 22-month-old daughter North West coming out of LAX on Thursday, looking rather jet-lagged after the transatlantic haul.

While the family didn't appear to be particularly thrilled about being home, they must exhausted after clocking up all the extra air miles hitting three countries in just eight days.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...untry-tour-just-eight-days.html#ixzz3XW5cEmpQ


----------



## chowlover2

Isn't it hot in LA? Why is she wearing a winter coat?


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have returned back home in Los Angeles after a three-country tour, including her ancestral tour of Armenia.
> 
> The couple were spotted with their 22-month-old daughter North West coming out of LAX on Thursday, looking rather jet-lagged after the transatlantic haul.
> 
> While the family didn't appear to be particularly thrilled about being home, they must exhausted after clocking up all the extra air miles hitting three countries in just eight days.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...untry-tour-just-eight-days.html#ixzz3XW5cEmpQ


what kind of "tour" was it?  Not a tour of him doing concerts?  Not a vacation?  A photo op tour?


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Isn't it hot in LA? Why is she wearing a winter coat?


it's about 80 degrees in LA I think


----------



## berrydiva

I like Kim's coat but boy am I happy to finally put my winter coats away. 

As usual, North is the cutest thing about these pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Can we just talk about how awesome North's hair looks!  Her hair is so gorgeous 

No comment on her parents.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> it's about 80 degrees in LA I think



It was 70 outside of Philly today and I'm wearing shorts-LOL!


----------



## Bentley1

chowlover2 said:


> Isn't it hot in LA? Why is she wearing a winter coat?



Yes, it's like 85 in the Valley (where they live)!  Feels hotter.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, who you telling.
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of their culture and their reliigion, so it's what they know and believe...why does it have to be stupid? It's one thing to say you don't believe it or get it, but I would think it offensive to call it stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about beating it in a GOSSIP thread!




there are A LOT of things that ppl claim to do because of their culture that i can and do consider stupid. women are NOT lesser than. idgaf what your culture is if you believe that.


----------



## Lounorada

North is so cute! 
I don't understand why they choose to flatten and pull her hair into a struggle bun all the time when she has fantastic curls like that... It baffles me


----------



## Encore Hermes

Welcome home 
Video in link

Kanye West's goodwill tour to Armenia and the Middle East came to a sucky ending for him --* moments after touching down at LAX ... he got served with legal papers.*
Kanye, Kim Kardashian and North flew back to L.A. Thursday and the scene was absolute chaos. While Yeezy was running the gauntlet -- with North in his arms -- he never saw the guy in a suit sneak up behind him.
As Kanye got into his waiting SUV ... the process server reached in behind him and tossed the papers onto one of the seats. Kim followed a few seconds later, when *it appears someone threw the papers out of the vehicle. *The process server did not reveal the nature of the legal action.
Two things to watch here: 1. Kanye really keeps his cool under pressure ... and 2. That process server is REALLY brave reaching past bodyguards and into Kanye's vehicle.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3XWHHMkax


----------



## michie

^Well, Wendy Williams just reported how Star Jones told her "once you're served, you're served", whether you touch the papers or not, they're still considered "delivert".


----------



## redney

That poor little cutie must have been freezing on the plane! Tattered hem shorts and a light shirt. Meanwhile her weather-challenged mother is dressed for winter.


----------



## Jikena

Watching this video... If I was Kim or Kanye, I couldn't bare the paparazzis and the noise/screams, I would shout (or want to) "IM WITH MY BABY GET THE **** OUT !!" () And she's the one calling the paps. How can she do this to her child ?


----------



## Sasha2012

Photos from Kim Kardashians Selfie Book Selfish Coming out May 5.

via tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> ^Well, Wendy Williams just reported how Star Jones told her "once you're served, you're served", whether you touch the papers or not, *they're still considered "delivert".*






this is indeed true.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> there are A LOT of things that ppl claim to do because of their culture that i can and do consider stupid. women are NOT lesser than. idgaf what your culture is if you believe that.



Succinctly put. 100% agree.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> ^Always wipe your equipment, before and after.






Yup!




michie said:


> ^Well, Wendy Williams just reported how Star Jones told her "once you're served, you're served", whether you touch the papers or not, they're still considered "delivert".


I saw that too!


----------



## zaara10

I still can't believe she has a book of selfies coming out. Couldn't she have just made kanye a snapfish photo book? 
This pic from the book looks like a face from the past.


----------



## charmesh

zaara10 said:


> I still can't believe she has a book of selfies coming out. Couldn't she have just made kanye a snapfish photo book?
> This pic from the book looks like a face from the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964814



Face from the past??? That's hair from the past.


----------



## Kamilla

What!  No selfie with this recent look?  Warning...images may be disturbing.


----------



## AlbertsLove

charmesh said:


> Face from the past??? That's hair from the past.




Didn't she say that one make-up artist makes her look ethnic? Maybe this is what she meant. She looks way better here.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i can't believe this book is real.. smh


----------



## AEGIS

I think this is just a memory book of her former faces


----------



## Stansy

.pursefiend. said:


> i can't believe this book is real.. smh



I can't believe people will be paying for this ish...


----------



## .pursefiend.

Stansy said:


> I can't believe people will be paying for this ish...



with real money


----------



## usmcwifey

I can only imagine pervs buying the book... Who else would want to own it?!


----------



## Oryx816

usmcwifey said:


> I can only imagine pervs buying the book... Who else would want to own it?!




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> I think this is just a memory book of her former faces




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kim won't like this!*

Anna Wintour Gazes Admiringly Upon the Beckham Clan*
http://www.racked.com/2015/4/17/8440897/anna-wintour-beckham-burberry-crucial-update 






                                  Behold Anna Wintour gazing upon the impeccably  cheekbone-d Beckham family in, what is that, admiration? Cool respect?  Actual love? Brooklyn, Romeo, Cruz, and a well-behaved  Harper accompanied their parents sitting first row at Burberry's  "London in Los Angeles" event at the Griffith Observatory. What's  running through Editor-in-Chief Anna's head in this moment? Darn, this  bunch would look fabulous on a _Vogue _cover. They sure would.
 And since there is no such thing as too many photos of a  three-year-old in a mini trench dress, here is Harper Beckham, enjoying  the fashion:


----------



## lulu212121

Those 2 middle boys look like they could be a handful!!! LOL!


----------



## redney

What a beautiful family! And everyone is dressed appropriately for a front-row seat at a high profile fashion show. No flashy in-your-face dual cleavage/man-boobs on display. Take that, Wests!


----------



## poopsie

Anna's body language says something else IMO


----------



## AECornell

Ok I was thinking back to the episode when Kim went into surgery for her uterus thing, and she had on a bra and tank top under her hospital gown. Um, I don't think you can do that. That's what made me think it wasn't real or something was fishy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, so, this is the KIM and Kanye thread.
> *
> I know they are boring in their dopeness,* but this is not the place do discuss religions or gym underwear and associated body fluids.
> 
> Please stop, lets get back to 2 of the most influential people in the world. I deleted some posts.
> Yep. I did.



You crack me up Cobalt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tell you what, I don't think Vick B is attractive, but honey she made some beautiful children...


----------



## YSoLovely

poopsie said:


> Anna's body language says something else IMO




Anna is _so_ over kids at fashion shows... :ninja:


----------



## lanasyogamama

YSoLovely said:


> Anna is _so_ over kids at fashion shows... :ninja:


Can't blame her   It's silly.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You know, a big booty is one thing but hips that are several inches wider than your shoulders just isn't my idea of attractive or desirable.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim's too rich to keep wearing bras that clearly don't fit her all the damn time.


----------



## Bentley1

poopsie said:


> Anna's body language says something else IMO



Yeah, she's pulled way back and appears to be giving them the stink eye.  I don't see any "admiring gazes" from Anna. lol


----------



## Oryx816

Mirror, mirror on the wall, who has got the biggest butt of all?


----------



## Kamilla

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she's pulled way back and appears to be giving them the stink eye.  I don't see any "admiring gazes" from Anna. lol



+1.  She looks like she is weary of something.  Like Harper could projectile vomit at her at any minute.  Lol

Kids look cute though.  But I still wouldn't take them to these types of events.  It is quite boring for them.


----------



## Midge S

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2965664
> 
> 
> Mirror, mirror on the wall, who has got the biggest butt of all?


Competing with Kylie I see...


----------



## zaara10

To quote either someone on this thread or maybe other people of the Internet... North, come get your mother. #selfiethot


----------



## glamourous1098

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2965664
> 
> 
> Mirror, mirror on the wall, who has got the biggest butt of all?




Her bra is way too tight.  The quad boob is SO REAL.


----------



## Stansy

AECornell said:


> Ok I was thinking back to the episode when Kim went into surgery for her uterus thing, and she had on a bra and tank top under her hospital gown. Um, I don't think you can do that. That's what made me think it wasn't real or something was fishy.



Reminds me of the story when she had her a$$ x-rayed in full attire. She's as dumb as bread.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://stylecaster.com/selfish-kim-kardashian-book-review/
*
 Kim Kardashian's Book of Selfies Has Arrived: Our Complete Review
*
Kim Kardashian has done it all by todays standards: reality show, fashion line, video game, fragrances, racked up more Instagram followers than Australia has people, a naked photo spread that practically broke the Internet, and shes landed a very famous husband. And now shes about to add one more line to her resume: author. Well, kind of. Rizzoli is set to release a copy of Kim Kardashian West: Selfish a collection of the many, many selfies Kardashian has taken over the years accumulated into one book, which retails*for $19.95 and will be released May 5.

Youd think Kardashian had somehow penned the next War and Peace for the amount of press surrounding this release. Kardashian herself describes her opus in the books front jacket writing: The pictures in this book bring back so many memories. Spanning almost a decade, they are only a small fraction of the thousands of selfies we considered for publication. From digital cameras, to Polaroids, to Blackberries, and smartphones, these photos document the evolution of my selfies. And as I printed them out and laid them on the floor to make a final edit, I reflected on my very public journey as a daughter, sister, friend, wife, and mother. War and Peace*it isnt.

The book by the numbers: 445 pages, 300 total selfies including 115 cleavage shots, 23 butt shots, 10 nude selfies, one baby bump shot, and one selfie with an elephant. There are also four selfies of the giant diamond engagement ring given to her by her now husband Kanye West. Conspicuously absent? Any mention of her short-lived marriage to Kris Humphries, though she makes the rather interesting choice of including 39 pages of risqué photos from the now infamous iCloud photo hacking leak, all of which make her buzzed-about*Paper magazine spread from last year seem pretty tame.

The famous faces that make an appearance in the book: Paris Hilton, Kimora Lee Simmons, Ciara, Vera Wang, Serena Williams, Kelly Osbourne, Snookie, Selena Gomez, Mary J. Blige, Kelly Rowland, Karl Lagerfeld, Carine Roitfeld, Riccardo Tisci, Jennifer Lopez, Donatella Versace, Madonna, Beyoncé, Solange, Ellen DeGeneres, and Valentino, all referred to by their first name only.

Like Kardashian, the book inspires a lot of gawking and attention, though youre ultimately left with the feeling of not being quite sure why. When Selfish first landed in our office, plenty of people stopped by to gape*at it as if wed gotten ahold of the Magna Carta for a private viewing.

In reality, Selfish is a diminutive book by coffee table standardsjust 7 inches long by 5 inches widedeliberately selfie sized. The cover is where the book shines, a cool shot of Kardashian, deliberately minimalist in its styling, and enough boob to capture your attention. Open up the book and, well, things go downhill almost immediately.

Organized in chronological orderit opens with photo of Kardashian and sister Khloe from 1984, which she claims was my very first selfiebut the book really starts*in 2006, offering proof that Kardashian has been obsessed with taking photos of herself well before selfies became a thing. And*that she wasnt always the Givenchy-clad star she is now. Yes, there was a time where Juicy tracksuits were more her thing, and shes included proof of that.

Some revelations: Kardashians favorite place to take a selfie is in the car (she includes a snap*she took of herself at a red light with the caption I think thats illegal now). She also likes to take selfies before she goes to bed: You know your makeup looks good so you have to take a pic.

Kardashian also likes to use selfies as a tool to make sure her husband approves of what shes wearing. I just got this Fendi coat and was in New York. I was in a taxi and took this selfie to actually send to Kanye to see if he liked my new coat. He did, Kardashian captioned a photo of herself. And, just in case you werent sure, bikini selfies are Kardashians favorite (she writes that twice in the book to really hammer that point home).

The book overall takes a lot of cues from*Madonnas Sex book from 1992, shot by Fabien Baron, and Mario Testinos collection of Kate Moss portraits released 2011. The big difference here is that many of the photos in Kardashians book have already been seen by millionsthe 30.1 million people who Kardashian counts as Instagram followers to be exact.

So whats the point of buying the book?*Has the sheer novelty of owning a piece of Kim at this point become worthy of twenty bucks? Because the text in Selfish is so sparse, the most personal this book gets is when Kardashian shares that she has near perfect photographic memory for whos done her hair and makeup over the years, and an anecdote that*reveals*she once changed her outfit in a restaurant so she could be shot wearing Lanvin by the paparazzi waiting outside.

And while its a given at this point that Kardashian has ushered in a new kind of fameone in which you can be famous for seemingly being nothing more than yourselfwith this book she might also be ushering in a new form of autobiography. Why*plug*away for years writing about the various life*events*that have shaped who you are when*you can publish a book of selfies with a few short captions?

Kardashians true art form, after all, is her capacity to earn moneyand you better believe copycats will follow her lead.

_Kim Kardashian West: Selfish By Kim Kardashian West goes on sale May 5. Pre-orders are now available on Amazon._*


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> Tell you what, I don't think Vick B is attractive, but honey she made some beautiful children...



YES! I was just thinking the same exact thing. I'm sure her hubby's genes also may have been a key player here. 
I'm not a huge Vic fan but I find her funny when she allows the public to see that side of her. I also like her style. She has played her role very well in my eyes.


----------



## krissa

lanasyogamama said:


> Kim won't like this!*
> 
> Anna Wintour Gazes Admiringly Upon the Beckham Clan*
> http://www.racked.com/2015/4/17/8440897/anna-wintour-beckham-burberry-crucial-update
> 
> cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/ncBEowMfjUAJ_029XduTgaSxrk4=/269x0:3554x2464/1200x900/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/46148616/anna-wintour-beckham_2015_4.0.0.jpg
> Behold Anna Wintour gazing upon the impeccably  cheekbone-d Beckham family in, what is that, admiration? Cool respect?  Actual love? Brooklyn, Romeo, Cruz, and a well-behaved  Harper accompanied their parents sitting first row at Burberry's  "London in Los Angeles" event at the Griffith Observatory. What's  running through Editor-in-Chief Anna's head in this moment? Darn, this  bunch would look fabulous on a _Vogue _cover. They sure would.
> And since there is no such thing as too many photos of a  three-year-old in a mini trench dress, here is Harper Beckham, enjoying  the fashion:
> 
> cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/QXmnjv99KPnPWxOG5JptHbXYYZM=/800x0/filters:no_upscale%28%29/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/3617266/harper-david-beckham-burberry_2015_4.0.jpg



I can't handle how cute this whole family is.


----------



## CobaltBlu

And....again. Despite kimmy's monumental thundering boringness, please talk about VB and her gorgeous family and hot husband in their thread.


----------



## yajaira

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2965664
> 
> 
> Mirror, mirror on the wall, who has got the biggest butt of all?



I've got that same cheap tile in my bathroom...


----------



## Bentley1

yajaira said:


> I've got that same cheap tile in my bathroom...




Lol


----------



## AECornell

So, how many of these pictures actually have her clothed?


----------



## DC-Cutie

yajaira said:


> I've got that same cheap tile in my bathroom...


 
and I spy some wobbly tile.  That means cheap or......... she has been photoshopping..


----------



## Staci_W

krissa said:


> I can't handle how cute this whole family is.



Never thought I would see this sentence in a Kardashian thread. Yes, I know you're referring to the Beckhams, but surprising none the less.


----------



## sugarsam

I'm surprised that she allowed this bathroom pic to be put out without photoshopping her hips smaller.


----------



## Midge S

^^ She thinks it looks good though, no?   Plus she is totally competing with kylie, whose butt is ballooning up before our eyes in her thread.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian changes cars almost more than she changes her shoes.

However, even her designer heels are no match for her expensive taste in wheels. 

On Saturday, the 34-year-old celebrity was spotted heading home in a brand-new model vehicle which cost her around half a million dollars. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...car-promptly-customizes-it.html#ixzz3XjgarodN


----------



## Kamilla

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian changes cars almost more than she changes her shoes.
> 
> However, even her designer heels are no match for her expensive taste in wheels.
> 
> On Saturday, the 34-year-old celebrity was spotted heading home in a brand-new model vehicle which cost her around half a million dollars.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...car-promptly-customizes-it.html#ixzz3XjgarodN



Thanks KK fans for supporting our shows and thank you KK haters who follow us on Instagram so we could get more endorsement deals!  Keep that kash flowing in for us!!

Yup, she's laughing her way to the bank.


----------



## Oryx816

Kamilla said:


> Thanks KK fans for supporting our shows and thank you KK haters who follow us on Instagram so we could get more endorsement deals!  Keep that kash flowing in for us!!
> 
> Yup, she's laughing her way to the bank.




Everything about these people is fake.  That is a rental car.

Nice try daily fail!

http://pmplatinumtransportation.com/car_service.php


----------



## Kamilla

So that explains how she changes cars as fast as she changes her face, err...shoes!  I forgot about these rentals.


----------



## Stansy

Oryx816 said:


> Everything about these people is fake.  That is a rental car.
> 
> Nice try daily fail!
> 
> http://pmplatinumtransportation.com/car_service.php



I was wondering if she doesn't need license plates?!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oryx816 said:


> Everything about these people is fake.  That is a rental car.
> 
> Nice try daily fail!
> 
> http://pmplatinumtransportation.com/car_service.php




It's a rental? I thought it was a paint job over the matte black Rolls Royce she had. Whatever she did, that car is REALLY nice.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ok so how did the pap get on her property? *Yawns


----------



## Swanky

I think they loan her different cars to use for free for advertising.


----------



## starsandbucks

Stansy said:


> I was wondering if she doesn't need license plates?!


In CA you don't get your plates for about a month or two until after you buy your car. The DMV mails them to you. You just drive around with a little piece of paperwork taped to your windshield in the interim. I know, it's kinda weird! So the no plates is on the up-and-up in this case.


----------



## Tivo

I don't consider it luxury or desirable if a Kardashian touches it.


----------



## bunnyr

starsandbucks said:


> In CA you don't get your plates for about a month or two until after you buy your car. The DMV mails them to you. You just drive around with a little piece of paperwork taped to your windshield in the interim. I know, it's kinda weird! So the no plates is on the up-and-up in this case.




Oh yes I remember that! I moved out of Cali and I haven't really seen people drive without plates here. So I can never tell when someone here buys a new car. Lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't think they buy anything  they can lease or borrow for advertising which is imo what she is doing very obviously in this case. There is not only a large ad on the paper plate but on the license cover as well lest one missed it.  Great camera focus too. 
Now watch her tweet about it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tivo said:


> I don't consider it luxury or desirable if a Kardashian touches it.




They touch and have basically everything...


----------



## lh211

Yoshi1296 said:


> They touch and have basically everything...



At least self respect, pride, decency and charity is safe from their clutches.


----------



## Stansy

starsandbucks said:


> In CA you don't get your plates for about a month or two until after you buy your car. The DMV mails them to you. You just drive around with a little piece of paperwork taped to your windshield in the interim. I know, it's kinda weird! So the no plates is on the up-and-up in this case.



Thanks for the explanation - weird indeed 
Over here you get temporary plates, but basically you should have your plates ready when you get a car.


----------



## Stansy

lh211 said:


> At least self respect, pride, decency and charity is safe from their clutches.



True!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Ok so how did the pap get on her property? *Yawns



 Darn, you're right. I always forget to realize that.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I don't consider it luxury or desirable if a Kardashian touches it.




Agree!


----------



## Encore Hermes

_interesting, it appears they slipped her in after the others were notified and accepted_

*Celeb reps shocked Kim Kardashian made NY power women *

*five acclaimed honorees at Varietys *upcoming Power of Women: New York have among them Oscars, Tonys, Emmys, Golden Globes, BAFTAs, a Grammy  and one sex tape.*
Eyebrows were raised when reality star Kim Kardashian was added to a lineup of Inspiration Impact honorees led by Glenn Close, Rachel Weisz, Lena Dunham and Whoopi Goldberg.
Some of the honorees reps were shocked that, after confirming their cultivated clients for the event to recognize the extraordinary achievements and leadership of women in entertainment, they learned their stars would share the stage with Kardashian, whose recent achievements include breaking the Internet with her nude Paper magazine cover, dying her hair platinum, and having her uterus cleaned on TV.
*Everyone had their own version of, Huh ?&#8201; said one insider after Kardashian was added to the roster at the 11th hour. None of the honorees knew about Kim when they agreed to accept the award, the source said, and every single person had a hard time with it. No one knew about Kim until very recently, and everyone thought, This isnt what I signed up for.* The company we keep is important.&#8201;
Another source close to one honoree explained: People were surprised Kim was selected, considering the event is for a New York power issue. Kims not a New Yorker.
Kim and husband Kanye West own a New York pad, and were seen shopping for real estate with reality-TV cameras in tow last year.
But a different source insisted that it was only one stars representative who had any issue with Kardashians involvement, and that their client had no problem with the choice. And Goldbergs rep told us, Whoopi has no issues with Kim *being involved with the event.
But despite any behind-the-scenes drama, a source pointed out all the stars will be in attendance, and at the end of the day all their charities are getting money  theyre showing up for a good cause. A Variety rep didnt comment.

http://pagesix.com/2015/04/18/celeb-reps-shocked-kim-kardashian-made-ny-power-women-list/


----------



## Queenpixie

so her "leaked" photos made the book?

says alot


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> _interesting, it appears they slipped her in after the others were notified and accepted_
> 
> 
> 
> *Celeb reps shocked Kim Kardashian made NY power women *
> 
> 
> 
> *five acclaimed honorees at Varietys *upcoming Power of Women: New York have among them Oscars, Tonys, Emmys, Golden Globes, BAFTAs, a Grammy  and one sex tape.*
> 
> Eyebrows were raised when reality star Kim Kardashian was added to a lineup of Inspiration Impact honorees led by Glenn Close, Rachel Weisz, Lena Dunham and Whoopi Goldberg.
> 
> Some of the honorees reps were shocked that, after confirming their cultivated clients for the event to recognize the extraordinary achievements and leadership of women in entertainment, they learned their stars would share the stage with Kardashian, whose recent achievements include breaking the Internet with her nude Paper magazine cover, dying her hair platinum, and having her uterus cleaned on TV.
> 
> *Everyone had their own version of, Huh ?&#8201; said one insider after Kardashian was added to the roster at the 11th hour. None of the honorees knew about Kim when they agreed to accept the award, the source said, and every single person had a hard time with it. No one knew about Kim until very recently, and everyone thought, This isnt what I signed up for.* The company we keep is important.&#8201;
> 
> Another source close to one honoree explained: People were surprised Kim was selected, considering the event is for a New York power issue. Kims not a New Yorker.
> 
> Kim and husband Kanye West own a New York pad, and were seen shopping for real estate with reality-TV cameras in tow last year.
> 
> But a different source insisted that it was only one stars representative who had any issue with Kardashians involvement, and that their client had no problem with the choice. And Goldbergs rep told us, Whoopi has no issues with Kim *being involved with the event.
> 
> But despite any behind-the-scenes drama, a source pointed out all the stars will be in attendance, and at the end of the day all their charities are getting money  theyre showing up for a good cause. A Variety rep didnt comment.
> 
> 
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2015/04/18/celeb-reps-shocked-kim-kardashian-made-ny-power-women-list/




And what in the world is Kim's charity? She has none!!! SMH. I think Kim's people paid a lot of money for this.


----------



## Kamilla

Her charity is called THOT foundation.  Her sisters are the board members and PMK is the head.


----------



## Tivo

They are turning everything into a joke.


----------



## Kamilla

Didn't you know, the sex business is very lucrative esp in the streets err...alleys of NY and kim kardashian is definitely a power woman in this game.  

Don't believe this?  Just buy her selfie book.  Go ahead...she dares you.  *cha-ching!*   Lol


----------



## Staci_W

In Montana you also do not get plates right away. You have to go to the court house to purchase them within a certain amount of time. I think it's 30 days. Until then you get a piece of paper on your car.


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> Ok so how did the pap get on her property? *Yawns



Is that the new house?


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> Is that the new house?



No but it could be the house they bought on the adjacent property. The pics looked rural. 

House down this road






http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/kim-...hian-kanye-west-hidden-hills-neighbor-home-3/


----------



## Bentley1

^Parts of Hidden Hills looks like that (where PMK lives). Very rural & old, yet all the homes are worth millions.


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> I don't consider it luxury or desirable if a Kardashian touches it.



Soooo you don't buy anything that has it's own thread on tpf?  They buy everything!


----------



## .pursefiend.

> The book by the numbers: 445 pages, 300 total selfies including 115  cleavage shots, 23 butt shots, 10 nude selfies, *one baby bump shot*, and  one selfie with an elephant.



why am i not surprised


----------



## jclaybo

probably be a slow news week for Kim since Bruce has the special Friday. I have been keeping up with the kardashians in a few days and see no new changes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

LAX (April 20)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.papermag.com/2015/04/kanye_west.php

*KANYE WEST: IN HIS OWN WORDS*

I know people want to talk about the American Dream, but my dream is a world dream. It's a world in which everyone's main goal would be to help each other. The first thing I told my team on New Year's Day was, "You know, people say bad news travels fast, but this year let's make good news travel faster." You get back what you put out, and the more positive energy you put out, the more positive energy you'll get back. We had to do a lot of fighting in the past couple of years to get people to understand what we want to do, what we will do and what we're capable of doing. Not just me -- or my DONDA creative team, or my design team, or my music team -- but an entire generation that has the information highway and the ability to access information. Information is not only power; it's simply everything. It can be a scary thing for people to think universally, to think in terms of the world. It's not traditional. There's a lot of people who want to make sure things don't become a hybrid, but the Internet has opened up every conversation, literally and metaphorically. It starts as homogenizing, but this hybrid-ing, this interbreeding of ideas, is necessary for us as a race to evolve. (Thank God for Steve Jobs.) For example, there was an embroiderer at a fashion house who was in her 90s and she refused to give anyone her technique. She said, "When I die, this technique will die also." I think the opposite of that. I think it's so important for me, as an artist, to give Drake as much information as I can, A$AP, Kendrick, Taylor Swift, any of these younger artists as much information as I can to make better music in the future. We should all be trying to make something that's better. It's funny that I worked at the Gap in high school, because in my past 15 years it seems like that's the place I stood in my creative path -- to be the gap, the bridge.

It's beautiful when you can connect a purpose to things that you've spent a lot of time on. I feel very positive about the future. People are starting to recognize and just give me a chance to be looked at, respected and a part of the conversation. I really appreciate that my collection at New York Fashion Week was accepted positively. The moment that I saw Alber Elbaz, he patted me on the back and said, "Keep going." It's important to believe and it's equally important to pay your dues. 

I was speaking at a fashion award ceremony -- I gave the head of Milk Studios, Mazdack Rassi, the first award of the night -- and I talked about the concept of "the fashion insider." I believe that everyone is a fashion insider, because it's illegal to be naked. But in all seriousness, the fashion world can say, "Yo, you know what I mean: the inside insiders." I saw this article that asked, "Should Kanye leave fashion to the professionals?" That question is really ignorant, in a way, because the second I sell my first T-shirt or my first shoe, doesn't that make me a professional? And when you sit down with Riccardo Tisci at the Louvre and he pitches the idea of you wearing a leather kilt, which could be considered by all of your gangbanging friends as some sort of a dress or skirt, at that point you are now a part of the fashion world. You have paid your dues to be an insider. I paid my dues when I had to wear a kilt in Chicago, and friends would say, "What's your boy got on?" But there are warriors that have killed people in kilts in the past. Who gets to decide what's hard and what's not hard? When I saw this kilt, I liked it. I was into it. It looked fresh to me. I felt creative; I didn't feel limited by some perception. 







It's funny to be so famous and noted for one thing, and to have so many people try to box you out of another form of art, even if you've proven you're an artist of one form. My goal isn't to "break through the fashion world;" my goal is to make usable sculpture. My goal is to paint. My goal is to be as close to a five-year-old, or a four-year-old, or a three-year-old, as possible. If a three-year-old says, "I like the color orange," he's not giving an explanation to an entire world that can give him a thumbs-up or a thumbs-down on whether or not he should like the color orange. I don't care about the thumbs-up or the thumbs-down. Fashion is something that's in my heart to do -- in my spirit. There's no world that can stop me from what I love. Not the rap world, not the fashion world, not the real world. But it hurt me as a human being to see that article written, with the amount of work that's there and the potential and what I know I will eventually do. But behind bravery and courage is the ability to brace for pain, not the idea of never having pain or trying to avoid pain. Bravery and courage is walking into pain and knowing that something better is on the other side. I heard this quote from Steve Jobs: someone came up to him when he was working on something and said, "Hey, just do it. It will be easy." And he said, "Wait a second. Anything halfway good is at least medium hard." There's no easy way out. Just choose what you want to focus on. Right now, over 70 percent of my focus is on apparel. I haven't even given my College Dropout of clothing yet. We're still on mixtapes. 

When I was working at the Gap at 15, I don't think I had any desire to actually make clothes, but I always felt like that's what I wanted to be around. I loved the fabrics, I loved the colors, I loved the proportions. Abercrombie was too expensive for me and the Gap was too expensive for me. Even though I worked at the Gap, I didn't get enough hours to get a discount because I was a part-time employee, because I went to high school. At that time I focused mostly on painting and basketball, but then I took two steps away from my potential career as an artist. I had scholarships to Saint Xavier, the Art Institute of Chicago -- I went to the American Academy of Art on an arts scholarship, but I stepped back from that to paint in a different way. I chose to paint sonically. To chop samples in a Warhol-type way. I just looked at civilization: I'd have an assignment to do an ink drawing that took me two weeks, three weeks, and I'd show it to my friends and they'd say, "Cool. My friend can draw. Now let's go play ball. Let's go downtown and talk to some girls." But when I'd work on a track, I'd work on it for just that afternoon -- chop up a sample, put some drums to it. And if my friends liked it, we'd make a tape of it and play it all the way downtown. We'd listen to it all night, keep rewinding it. I made a decision at that point to focus on painting with sound instead of painting visually. I loved music. I loved it more than I love it now. But I think that can happen with anything. You can live in New York for 10 years and say, "I now want to move to San Francisco." It's just harder for me to do music now, period. It's easier for people who focus on it all day and who are younger in their concept of what they want to do with it. I am not what I would consider truly a musician. I am an inventor. I am an innovator. 

Graduation was an innovation. 808s & Heartbreak was an innovation. The song "Ni**as in Paris" was an innovation. "Only One" was an innovation. "FourFiveSeconds" was an innovation. I care about innovating. I don't care about capitalizing off of something that we've seen or heard a thousand times. I'm not a capitalist in that way. I'm an innovator. That's my job. I like two things: I like innovating and I like making things better. It's not that I always have to invent things that are new. Sometimes I can take something that's there and attempt to make a better version and that's what gets me off. Bottom line. 






to be continued...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.papermag.com/2015/04/kanye_west.php

I heard a comment -- a joke -- about the Tidal press conference being an Illuminati moment. If there was actually an Illuminati, it would be more like the energy companies. Not celebrities that gave their life to music and who are pinpointed as decoys for people who really run the world. I'm tired of people pinpointing musicians as the Illuminati. That's ridiculous. We don't run anything; we're celebrities. We're the face of brands. We have to compromise what we say in lyrics so we don't lose money on a contract. Madonna is in her 50s and gave everything she had to go up on an award show and get choked by her cape. She's judged for who she adopts. **** all of this sensationalism. We gave you our lives. We gave you our hearts. We gave you our opinions! 

Let's just tap back into the real world for a second -- we can have children. Let's be thankful. We can raise our kids, let's be thankful. But how about we raise our kids in a truthful world, not a world based on brands and concepts of perception? Perception is not reality. When I look in North's eyes, I'm happy about every mistake I've ever made. I'm happy that I fought to bring some type of reality to this world we choose to stay in right now, driven by brands and corporations.

I also love people being inspired to follow their dreams, because I think people are oppressed by smoke and mirrors, by perception. There isn't an example of a living celebrity that has more words formed against him, but just a little self-belief can go a long way. I think the scariest thing about me is the fact that I just believe. I believe awesome is possible and I believe that beauty is important. When I say "beauty," what's your current definition of beauty? When I think beauty, I think of an untouched forest, only created by God's hand. I think of a gray sky that separates the architecture from the background and creates these amazing photographs because you don't have to block the sun above you when you're taking the photograph. I think beauty is important and it's undermined by our current corporate culture. When you think about the corporate office, you don't see the importance of beauty. I think all colors are beautiful and in a corporate world only one color is. But another thing is that I believe money is important. I think that artists have been brainwashed to look at money as a bad thing, and it's not. I think they're equally important in our current civilization.






When I was 10 years old I lived in China, and at the time they used to come up to me and rub my face to see if the color would rub off. It was really ****ed up, but I feel like it was preparing me for a world perspective that a lot of my friends who never got a chance to travel didn't get. Now my perspective, a lot of times, is so much wider than someone who's limited to the concept of any particular so-called world that's not the real world. I take into account all of what's happening, from the boom of business in San Francisco to the poverty in Africa -- and that is wide perspective. When I was in fifth grade in China, when kids would come up to me and touch my face, it was like they had never seen a black person before, but that was a while ago. That was 20 years ago and of course we've come a long way now. That's not the current state of mind. On "Never Let Me Down" I rapped, "Racism's still alive, they just be concealing it," but for the next generation that's not necessarily true. Racism is something that's taught, but for the new post-Internet, post-iPad kids that have been taught to swipe before they read, it's just not going to affect them as much. They realize that we are one race. We're different colors -- my cousins and I are different shapes and we're all from one family. We're all from one family called the human race. It's simple as that. This race is up against some interesting things -- poverty, war, global warming, classism -- and we have to come together to beat this. It'll only be as a collective that we can beat this, and we can. We can create a better world for ourselves. 

People have asked why I don't speak out -- on social media, for example -- about events in this country. The way I see it, it's not about a post on social media from me when there are people dying. There's people in Chicago dying. There's people all across the globe dying for no reason! There's people who'll never have the opportunity to live their lives for terrible, nonsensical reasons. I care about people. I care about society. I care about people being inspired. I care about people believing in themselves, because that's the scariest thing. The modern population cannot be controlled by the system -- they break the system.






One time I was at the dentist's office and I was given nitrous gas and I was vibing out -- I guess that's my version of Steve Jobs and his LSD trip -- when I had this first thought: What is the meaning of life? And then I thought, To give. What's the key to happiness? Happiness. What do you want in life? When you give someone something, should they give you something in return? No. We don't have to expect to be compensated by the person we give to. Just give. I'm a Christian so I'll speak in Christian terms: God will give you tenfold. Then I said in my mind -- I'm still under the gas and getting my teeth cleaned -- But I just want to be remembered. And I immediately corrected myself. I said, It doesn't even matter if I'm remembered. I came out of the gas and had a completely new attitude on everything. It's fine to not get credit for everything; it's almost better. For the amount of things that I really want to do, it can only work if I'm credited for about 20 percent of them. Because if I'm really credited for the amount of things that I'm going to do and what I want to do, it's just too much. The reward is in the deed itself. The times that I've looked like a crazy person -- when I was screaming at an interviewer or screaming from the stage -- all I was screaming was, "Help me to help more! I've given all I've got. I've gone into ****ing debt. It's all I've got to give. But if I had a little bit more opportunity, I could give so much more." That's what I was screaming for. Help me to help more. 

_As told to Gabby Bess.

Styling by Renelou Padora
Grooming by Ibn Jasper
Photo Assistant: Jay Carroll

Kanye wears a Duke's vintage t-shirt, Kanye West x Adidas Originals shirt and vintage military pants. Nori necklace is his own. _


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Any ID on Kimbo's jeans? They look good but definitely NOT on her.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> It's a rental? I thought it was a paint job over the matte black Rolls Royce she had. Whatever she did, that car is REALLY nice.




It's a newer model of the phantom she had before. It's wrapped in what looks like a slight sheen-matte finish...whatever it is, they wrapped it from the high gloss.


I'm still amazed at how folks drive themselves in a Rolls in LA...it's funny.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> It's a newer model of the phantom she had before. It's wrapped in what looks like a slight sheen-matte finish...whatever it is, they wrapped it from the high gloss.
> 
> 
> I'm still amazed at how folks drive themselves in a Rolls in LA...it's funny.




I thought she had the Ghost, not the Phantom. 

I do like the new color though. I love matte black but it was kinda getting old.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.papermag.com/2015/04/kanye_west.php
> 
> 
> 
> *KANYE WEST: IN HIS OWN WORDS*
> 
> 
> 
> I know people want to talk about the American Dream, but my dream is a world dream. It's a world in which everyone's main goal would be to help each other. The first thing I told my team on New Year's Day was, "You know, people say bad news travels fast, but this year let's make good news travel faster." You get back what you put out, and the more positive energy you put out, the more positive energy you'll get back. We had to do a lot of fighting in the past couple of years to get people to understand what we want to do, what we will do and what we're capable of doing. Not just me -- or my DONDA creative team, or my design team, or my music team -- but an entire generation that has the information highway and the ability to access information. Information is not only power; it's simply everything. It can be a scary thing for people to think universally, to think in terms of the world. It's not traditional. There's a lot of people who want to make sure things don't become a hybrid, but the Internet has opened up every conversation, literally and metaphorically. It starts as homogenizing, but this hybrid-ing, this interbreeding of ideas, is necessary for us as a race to evolve. (Thank God for Steve Jobs.) For example, there was an embroiderer at a fashion house who was in her 90s and she refused to give anyone her technique. She said, "When I die, this technique will die also." I think the opposite of that. I think it's so important for me, as an artist, to give Drake as much information as I can, A$AP, Kendrick, Taylor Swift, any of these younger artists as much information as I can to make better music in the future. We should all be trying to make something that's better. It's funny that I worked at the Gap in high school, because in my past 15 years it seems like that's the place I stood in my creative path -- to be the gap, the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful when you can connect a purpose to things that you've spent a lot of time on. I feel very positive about the future. People are starting to recognize and just give me a chance to be looked at, respected and a part of the conversation. I really appreciate that my collection at New York Fashion Week was accepted positively. The moment that I saw Alber Elbaz, he patted me on the back and said, "Keep going." It's important to believe and it's equally important to pay your dues.
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking at a fashion award ceremony -- I gave the head of Milk Studios, Mazdack Rassi, the first award of the night -- and I talked about the concept of "the fashion insider." I believe that everyone is a fashion insider, because it's illegal to be naked. But in all seriousness, the fashion world can say, "Yo, you know what I mean: the inside insiders." I saw this article that asked, "Should Kanye leave fashion to the professionals?" That question is really ignorant, in a way, because the second I sell my first T-shirt or my first shoe, doesn't that make me a professional? And when you sit down with Riccardo Tisci at the Louvre and he pitches the idea of you wearing a leather kilt, which could be considered by all of your gangbanging friends as some sort of a dress or skirt, at that point you are now a part of the fashion world. You have paid your dues to be an insider. I paid my dues when I had to wear a kilt in Chicago, and friends would say, "What's your boy got on?" But there are warriors that have killed people in kilts in the past. Who gets to decide what's hard and what's not hard? When I saw this kilt, I liked it. I was into it. It looked fresh to me. I felt creative; I didn't feel limited by some perception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to be so famous and noted for one thing, and to have so many people try to box you out of another form of art, even if you've proven you're an artist of one form. My goal isn't to "break through the fashion world;" my goal is to make usable sculpture. My goal is to paint. My goal is to be as close to a five-year-old, or a four-year-old, or a three-year-old, as possible. If a three-year-old says, "I like the color orange," he's not giving an explanation to an entire world that can give him a thumbs-up or a thumbs-down on whether or not he should like the color orange. I don't care about the thumbs-up or the thumbs-down. Fashion is something that's in my heart to do -- in my spirit. There's no world that can stop me from what I love. Not the rap world, not the fashion world, not the real world. But it hurt me as a human being to see that article written, with the amount of work that's there and the potential and what I know I will eventually do. But behind bravery and courage is the ability to brace for pain, not the idea of never having pain or trying to avoid pain. Bravery and courage is walking into pain and knowing that something better is on the other side. I heard this quote from Steve Jobs: someone came up to him when he was working on something and said, "Hey, just do it. It will be easy." And he said, "Wait a second. Anything halfway good is at least medium hard." There's no easy way out. Just choose what you want to focus on. Right now, over 70 percent of my focus is on apparel. I haven't even given my College Dropout of clothing yet. We're still on mixtapes.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was working at the Gap at 15, I don't think I had any desire to actually make clothes, but I always felt like that's what I wanted to be around. I loved the fabrics, I loved the colors, I loved the proportions. Abercrombie was too expensive for me and the Gap was too expensive for me. Even though I worked at the Gap, I didn't get enough hours to get a discount because I was a part-time employee, because I went to high school. At that time I focused mostly on painting and basketball, but then I took two steps away from my potential career as an artist. I had scholarships to Saint Xavier, the Art Institute of Chicago -- I went to the American Academy of Art on an arts scholarship, but I stepped back from that to paint in a different way. I chose to paint sonically. To chop samples in a Warhol-type way. I just looked at civilization: I'd have an assignment to do an ink drawing that took me two weeks, three weeks, and I'd show it to my friends and they'd say, "Cool. My friend can draw. Now let's go play ball. Let's go downtown and talk to some girls." But when I'd work on a track, I'd work on it for just that afternoon -- chop up a sample, put some drums to it. And if my friends liked it, we'd make a tape of it and play it all the way downtown. We'd listen to it all night, keep rewinding it. I made a decision at that point to focus on painting with sound instead of painting visually. I loved music. I loved it more than I love it now. But I think that can happen with anything. You can live in New York for 10 years and say, "I now want to move to San Francisco." It's just harder for me to do music now, period. It's easier for people who focus on it all day and who are younger in their concept of what they want to do with it. I am not what I would consider truly a musician. I am an inventor. I am an innovator.
> 
> 
> 
> Graduation was an innovation. 808s & Heartbreak was an innovation. The song "Ni**as in Paris" was an innovation. "Only One" was an innovation. "FourFiveSeconds" was an innovation. I care about innovating. I don't care about capitalizing off of something that we've seen or heard a thousand times. I'm not a capitalist in that way. I'm an innovator. That's my job. I like two things: I like innovating and I like making things better. It's not that I always have to invent things that are new. Sometimes I can take something that's there and attempt to make a better version and that's what gets me off. Bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued...




Wow. What a dull bore. Couldn't get past the first paragraph.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> I thought she had the Ghost, not the Phantom.
> 
> I do like the new color though. I love matte black but it was kinda getting old.




You know what, you're probably right that it was a ghost and it makes me feel better to not know that much about her. Lol.


----------



## michie

Hermes4evah said:


> Wow. What a dull bore. Couldn't get past the first paragraph.



Ditto. He's delusional. I just can't stop SMH at him thinking he's a genius when he basically married into a family of prostitutes. Sure, he can say he's not "illuminati", but there's no denying a lot of artists definitely have dark and sinister undertones in their videos. No one explains that, tho.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The entire idea of celebs and the "illuminati" makes me


----------



## Stansy

I showed DH a couple pics of Kim's rear end, and he threw up a little in his mouth.
I don't know a single guy who finds her attractive.


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Any ID on Kimbo's jeans? They look good but definitely NOT on her.




J Brand
http://www.shopbop.com/photoready-c...131624-Star+Style&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.7131624


----------



## Vanilla Bean

How DOES she find jeans that fit?


----------



## Sasha2012

Hermes4evah said:


> Wow. What a dull bore. Couldn't get past the first paragraph.



Here are some tidbits

http://www.couriermail.com.au/enter...r-magazine-essay/story-fnihm6nt-1227313918997

*8 things we learnt from Kanye Wests Paper magazine essay*

Fronting the April, 2015 issue of the very same magazine which featured his wife Kim Kardashian not so long ago, the notoriously outspoken rapper has penned an extensive and rather personal essay. In the lengthy ramble, titled The American Dream, he tackles everything from Taylor Swift, racism, Kim and baby North, and being the Illuminati.

Here are eight things we learnt from Yeezys first person Paper piece.

*1) Hes all about collaboration:*

I think its so important for me, as an artist, to give Drake as much information as I can, A$AP [Rocky], Kendrick [Lamar], Taylor Swift, any of these younger artists as much information as I can to make better music in the future. We should all be trying to make something thats better.

*2) Hes finally starting to feel respected:*

I feel very positive about the future. People are starting to recognise and just give me a chance to be looked at, respected and a part of the conversation.

Its funny to be so famous and noted for one thing, and to have so many people try to box you out of another form of art, even if youve proven youre an artist of one form.

*3) Hes no Illuminati:*

If there was actually an Illuminati, it would be more like the energy companies. Not celebrities that gave their life to music and who are pinpointed as decoys for people who really run the world.

Im tired of people pinpointing musicians as the Illuminati. Thats ridiculous. We dont run anything; were celebrities. Were the face of brands. We have to compromise what we say in lyrics so we dont lose money on a contract.

*4) Its not easy being Madonna, or any celebrity for that matter:*

Madonna is in her 50s and gave everything she had to go up on an award show and get choked by her cape. Shes judged for who she adopts. F*ck all of this sensationalism. We gave you our lives. We gave you our hearts. We gave you our opinions!

*5) He doesnt even think of himself as a musician these days*:

I am not what I would consider truly a musician, he wrote. I am an inventor. I am an innovator.

Its just harder for me to do music now, period. Its easier for people who focus on it all day and who are younger in their concept of what they want to do with it.

*6) It all makes sense now that hes a dad:*

When I look in Norths eyes, Im happy about every mistake Ive ever made. Im happy that I fought to bring some type of reality to this world we choose to stay in right now, driven by brands and corporations.

*7) He knows money is important:*

I think that artists have been brainwashed to look at money as a bad thing, and its not. I think theyre equally important in our current civilisation.

*8) Hes all about positive energy:*

You get back what you put out, and the more positive energy you put out, the more positive energy youll get back.





http://www.vh1.com/news/6830/kanye-west-paper-magazine-quotes/

*Moment of clarity:* Its funny that I worked at the Gap in high school, because in my past 15 years it seems like thats the place I stood in my creative path  to be the gap, the bridge.

*More clarity:* I believe that everyone is a fashion insider, because its illegal to be naked.

*Fashion Killa:* I paid my dues when I had to wear a kilt in Chicago, and friends would say, Whats your boy got on? But there are warriors that have killed people in kilts in the past. Who gets to decide whats hard and whats not hard?

*Fashion is life*: Fashion is something thats in my heart to do  in my spirit. Theres no world that can stop me from what I love. Not the rap world, not the fashion world, not the real world.

*The best is yet to come:* I havent even given my College Dropout of clothing yet. Were still on mixtapes.

*Say yes to drugs from the dentist*: One time I was at the dentists office and I was given nitrous gas and I was vibing out  I guess thats my version of Steve Jobs and his LSD trip  when I had this first thought: What is the meaning of life?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Vanilla Bean said:


> How DOES she find jeans that fit?




She said she paid a tailor 3000 dollars a day to make her clothes fit her.


----------



## AECornell

And they still don't. She has a crap tailor.



dangerouscurves said:


> She said she paid a tailor 3000 dollars a day to make her clothes fit her.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> LAX (April 20)


Why does she insist on carrying that purse that looks like a broken down make up bag???? Also bad spray tan job on her feet in the security check snaps &#128512;


----------



## Encore Hermes

The Sleeve has arrived NYC






X17 online


----------



## michie

They both look a mess and I wish he would stop with those damned Desert Storm boots!


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> One time I was at the dentist's office and I was given nitrous gas and I was vibing out -- I guess that's my version of Steve Jobs and his LSD trip -- when I had this first thought: What is the meaning of life?



"_*Is this real life?*_"


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> They both look a mess and I wish he would stop with those damned Desert Storm boots!



Lol!


----------



## redney

Teehee! Supposedly she's mocking Kimmie.

http://radaronline.com/photos/amber-rose-fake-birkin-bag-pics/photo/1039486/


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> The Sleeve has arrived NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X17 online


 
There is absolutely no connection between them... She looks like some random person hanging onto his arm.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> There is absolutely no connection between them... She looks like some random person hanging onto his arm.



I'm going to guess that he read the Paper article to her on the flight over. Then he discussed it, not to her but she was present while he was going back and forth about it [del]with himself. [/del]
Must have been a long flight for her.


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> She said she paid a tailor 3000 dollars a day to make her clothes fit her.


This gets a major eyeroll from me...no way....she is wasting her money then.


michie said:


> They both look a mess and I wish he would stop with those damned* Desert Storm boots*!


LOL


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> I'm going to guess that he read the Paper article to her on the flight over. Then he discussed it, not to her but she was present while he was going back and forth about it [del]with himself. [/del]
> Must have been a long flight for her.


 




Meanwhile, North is...







(Saw this on tumblr, made me laugh!)


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Meanwhile, North is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Saw this on tumblr, made me laugh!)



 

Poor thing, hope she makes it





Does anyone else have the forum drop when they use the postcard icon to insert pics?


----------



## Hermes4evah

Encore Hermes said:


> I'm going to guess that he read the Paper article to her on the flight over. Then he discussed it, not to her but she was present while he was going back and forth about it [del]with himself. [/del]
> 
> Must have been a long flight for her.




That would explain the look on her face.

Oh wait......she always looks like that.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> Here are some tidbits
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/enter...r-magazine-essay/story-fnihm6nt-1227313918997
> 
> *4) Its not easy being Madonna, or any celebrity for that matter:*
> 
> Madonna is in her 50s and gave everything she had to go up on an award show and get choked by her cape. Shes judged for who she adopts. F*ck all of this sensationalism. *We gave you our lives. We gave you our hearts.* We gave you our opinions!


Thank you for posting the synopsis.  I wasn't about to read the whole thing.

Kanye makes it sound like he and Madonna are doing all this for others, but I think they are doing it for themselves.  It's all ego.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Honorees Kim Kardashian and Kanye West attend TIME 100 Gala, TIME's 100 Most Influential People In The World on April 21, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I kind of like the dress.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Will she speak at this?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://variety.com/2015/digital/new...-l-a-patients-have-a-brighter-day-1201475924/

*Kim Kardashian West Helps Sick Kids at Childrens Hospital*






Kim Kardashian West is one of Varietys Power of Women New York honorees.

Kim Kardashian West started to work with the Childrens Hospital Los Angeles seven years ago, after a friends child got sick. She not only donates proceeds from her eBay auction store to the nonprofit, but she also carves out time to regularly visit patients and their parents, especially during the holidays.

My father passed away from cancer, says Kardashian West, who lost her dad, Robert, in 2003. I remember what it was like when my dad was going through it. You see the kids that are so strong. They feel so helpless. You want to do anything to help them.

Childrens Hospital L.A. offers care to 107,000 children annually from around the world. Doctors are trained in 350 specialties in the medical field. DeAnn Marshall, a senior vice president, says that Kardashian Wests visits are meaningful to the children and staff. Her involvement has always been laser-focused, Marshall says. Her positive spirit and genuine concern for their situations has lifted up many families during unimaginable times.

On some of these visits, Kardashian West will sit at the patients bedside alone. Other times, shell bring along her husband, Kanye West, or her sisters. Shell arrive at the hospital armed with presents such as iTunes gift cards or beauty products. Well sit and paint our nails together, Kardashian West says.

The kids, who are excited to see the E! reality star, will ask that she post their selfies on Instagram, where Kardashian West has 30.1 million followers. They love to see their pictures on social media, she says.

Kardashian West says that shes even more inspired to help these kids since she became a mom in 2013 to daughter North West. You realize how hard it must be to be a parent to a child with an illness, says Kardashian West, who donated all her baby shower gifts to a hospital in Chicago, where her husband grew up. Your whole perspective changes.


----------



## bag-princess

Hermes4evah said:


> Wow. What a dull bore. Couldn't get past the first paragraph.




paragraph!!!  hunni i left at the end of the first sentence when he said "but my dream is a world dream."      is this his version of MLK's dream speech???  ninny wad!





Lounorada said:


> Meanwhile, North is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Saw this on tumblr, made me laugh!)




:lolots::lolots:






Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Honorees Kim Kardashian and Kanye West attend TIME 100 Gala, TIME's 100 Most Influential People In The World on April 21, 2015 in New York City.






i would just KILL to know what martha stewart was thinking and to hear the convo with oprah and gail when she told her about talking to kim!


----------



## zaara10

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I kind of like the dress.




I like it too!


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> I like it too!





so do i.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

zaara10 said:


> I like it too!











bag-princess said:


> so do i.



Azz is concealed, minimal bewbies, this is down right classy for Kimmy!


----------



## lizmil

That dress is the best she's looked in a long time.


----------



## poopsie

Power of Women?  She let a man throw out all her things and tell her what to wear on a daily basis. :weird:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care for the dress but she looks decent...best she's looked in a while.


----------



## redney

Mia Farrow looks like she can't wait to escape.


----------



## usmcwifey

I'd be embarrassed to be included on any list Kim is on...because you can't take it seriously


----------



## ByeKitty

poopsie said:


> Power of Women?  She let a man throw out all her things and tell her what to wear on a daily basis. :weird:



Yes and that's only a tiny part of a huge self esteem problem of hers. Please someone explain to me what Kim Kardashian has done for women's empowerment?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/21...ranked-by-amy-schumer-on-time-100-red-carpet/

*Kim Kardashian & Kanye West Pranked by Amy Schumer on Time 100 Red Carpet!*

Amy Schumer crawls in front of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West on the red carpet at the Time 100 Gala on Tuesday (April 21) at Jazz at Lincoln Center in New York City.

The 33-year-old comedian pretended to trip and fall in front of the married couple, who are both honorees on the list of the magazines most influential people. Inside at the gala, they met up with Martha Stewart and Mia Farrow.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian changes cars almost more than she changes her shoes.
> 
> However, even her designer heels are no match for her expensive taste in wheels.
> 
> On Saturday, the 34-year-old celebrity was spotted heading home in a brand-new model vehicle which cost her around half a million dollars.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...car-promptly-customizes-it.html#ixzz3XjgarodN





berrydiva said:


> I'm still amazed at how folks drive themselves in a Rolls in LA...it's funny.



Agreed. Rental or no, I see that as a "drive me around" car not an "I'll drive myself" car.

Same thing with a Lincoln Town Car, although maybe I'm just used to them being that because they're the ones that take me home from the airport.

(I wait in the taxi line and, since it's just me, the family in line gets the van and I get the car.)

But I've never specifically asked for one on my way to the airport, because it's just me, it's about an hour flight, and that seems a bit much. Although if they decide to send one I'll take it.   



ByeKitty said:


> Yes and that's only a tiny part of a huge self esteem problem of hers. Please someone explain to me what Kim Kardashian has done for women's empowerment?



If they wanted an adult film star to show women's empowerment, they should have a legit adult film star.
To lump Kim in with legit adult film stars is insulting to them. 



So the calendar meant to be a gift just for Reggie was "accidentally" sent out to be mass produced and sold.

(I saw one in a store.)

Now this selfie thing (I'm not calling it a book, that's insulting to books) was originally meant to be a gift for Kanye and now that's being produced and sold. With this one, though, there's no wacky storyline about how Kris mistakenly sent it out to publishers.  

There was, however, a wacky storyline about one of her stepbrothers accidentally walking in on her mid-topless selfie. 

(But he should have known better than to walk into the room where he was staying without knocking. How inconsiderate!)


----------



## Sasha2012

Heading to the gala.

















via tumblr


----------



## morgan20

I am not keen on the dress might look better on someone else


----------



## ChanelMommy

Is that a wig or her real hair?


----------



## stylemepretty

Kanye must be so depressing to be around. He has no sense of humour.


----------



## Oryx816

Best she has looked in recent memory.

Adding her to this list?  Uh, no.


----------



## chowlover2

Those 2 are eating this up! What is this world coming to? I hope I'm around when they get their comeuppance!


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Teehee! Supposedly she's mocking Kimmie.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/photos/amber-rose-fake-birkin-bag-pics/photo/1039486/
> 
> i2.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/amber-rose-fake-birkin-bag.jpg?fit=960%2C9999




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I think this is funny.


----------



## yajaira

Why did amy shumer do that?


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Azz is concealed, minimal bewbies, this is down right classy for Kimmy!





  exactly!!!  just shocking!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like it - even though my first impression was that her boobs were encased in a parachute harness.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress looks good on her. It actually fits her and is flattering.


----------



## sally.m

Love the dress kimme


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I too love that dress


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes! Amy Schumer.


----------



## Hermes4evah

bag-princess said:


> paragraph!!!
> i would just KILL to know what martha stewart was thinking and to hear the convo with oprah and gail when she told her about talking to kim!




Oh me too....

Didn't Martha recently praise Kim regarding her command of social media? Something like that. I was crushed. First Bazaar and now my icons.  I'm losing faith in humanity here. [emoji6]


----------



## ByeKitty

Hermes4evah said:


> Oh me too....
> 
> Didn't Martha recently praise Kim regarding her command of social media? Something like that. I was crushed. First Bazaar and now my icons.  I'm losing faith in humanity here. [emoji6]



Oh well, at least Kim never went to prison


----------



## Hermes4evah

ByeKitty said:


> Yes and that's only a tiny part of a huge self esteem problem of hers. Please someone explain to me what Kim Kardashian has done for women's empowerment?




Ummmm.....she's empowered us to feel confident about objectifying ourselves and flashing our lady parts at any given moment  so men can do what men do with these pictures?

I think I've been raising my daughter all wrong then.


----------



## Hermes4evah

ByeKitty said:


> Oh well, at least Kim never went to prison




Lol. Touché.


----------



## Hermes4evah

usmcwifey said:


> I'd be embarrassed to be included on any list Kim is on...because you can't take it seriously




Yup. Looses all credibility.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Ugh. Loses. Sorry


----------



## Hermes4evah

berrydiva said:


> That dress looks good on her. It actually fits her and is flattering.




I agree. First time I've seen her dresses in something flattering and appropriate for the occasion.


----------



## kemilia

berrydiva said:


> That dress looks good on her. It actually fits her and is flattering.


 

This. First time I've ever seen her wearing something that not only fits, it fits her shape/body, though I would like it better as a cocktail length.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love her dress, she looks stunning!


----------



## charmesh

Hermes4evah said:


> Yup. Looses all credibility.



Wasn't she a last minute addition? Sounds like they needed a replacement & included someone they knew would say yes


----------



## pukasonqo

add me to the list of those who like the dress!
not sure about the pics of her and sick children but it is not just with kimbo that i have issues with that, i know some celebrities take it seriously and are commited to visiting sick kids but sometimes it feels like a photo op for the celebrity, not the child!


----------



## jclaybo

i like the dress, Kanye however looks like a creepy professor


----------



## Lounorada

I like the dress, Sophie Theallet makes beautiful evening dresses and Kim looks good (I can't believe I just said that), but I think the dress should have been altered to give more support to her boobs. They're drooping a little too much for me to say she looks _really_ good


----------



## sr1856

she either need a bust lift or a better bra.


----------



## Bentley1

I like the dress too. I don't like the pockets and find it annoying that she's actually using them. Evening gowns and pockets are just a no for me.


----------



## Oryx816

Hermes4evah said:


> Ummmm.....she's empowered us to feel confident about objectifying ourselves and flashing our lady parts at any given moment  so men can do what men do with these pictures?
> 
> I think I've been raising my daughter all wrong then.




All.of.this. X 1000000000


----------



## Jikena

I like the dress as well. But I think a little more coverage on her breast would have made it better. And less saggy boobs.


----------



## Ladybug09

redney said:


> Mia Farrow looks like she can't wait to escape.


I was wondering that too!


berrydiva said:


> That dress looks good on her. It actually fits her and is flattering.


What!!!?? girl, the titties are all hanging out, that is not a good fit! LOL


sr1856 said:


> she either need a bust lift or a better bra.


This!


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> I was wondering that too!
> 
> What!!!?? girl, the titties are all hanging out, that is not a good fit! LOL
> 
> This!


Well...good for her maybe? Lol.


----------



## bagsforme

Doesn't look like they even offer to help amy up by extending a hand.    It was a joke but for all they knew it was she really fell.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Back to normal form. 








Daily mail


----------



## poopsie

ghastly ush:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2015/04/22/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-daughter-north-baptism-photo/

*See the First Pics of North Wests Jerusalem Baptism*

Leave it to little North West to have one of Christianitys holiest sacraments in a 12th-century Armenian Apostolic Church in Jerusalem.

It was such a beautiful experience for my family to have North baptized in Jerusalem, mom Kim Kardashian West tells PEOPLE exclusively in this weeks issue. Kanye and I are so thankful.

Six months ago, when Kardashian West, 34, started planning a family trip to Armenia, her ancestral homeland, an idea came to her: use the same journey abroad to visit the holy land of Jerusalem and have North, 22 months, baptized.

On April 14, the reality star and husband Kanye West, 37, flew to Jerusalem for the religious ceremony. Joining the couple was Kardashian Wests sister Khloé, who served as Norths godmother because of the very special bond they share, says a close family source.

Kardashian West chose the historic St. James Cathedral in the Armenian Quarter of the city, for the hour-long Christian ceremony, which was performed by Armenian priests in both Armenian and English. The couple felt having their daughter baptized there was such an incredible energy, says the source. They were so happy and at peace in Jerusalem.

North, however, decided to save her own energy and sweetly fell asleep in her mothers arms during some of the service, during which she had holy water poured over her head and was given a cross by the church.

For more of the familys trip overseas, including Norths baptism, pick up the latest issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday.

 Jennifer Garcia


----------



## caitlin1214

Team Amy. 

Watch Jonathan be all, "How dare she do that to Kim's red carpet!?! And who are YOU, Amy?"

(And, of course, the answer to that would be, "She's an extremely funny comedienne. Who exactly are YOU, Jonathan?"



She was being honored at the Time 100 party, too, and, to quote her, "I saw them and said to my publicist, 'Can I pretend to fall?' the 33-year-old explained to Time. "She said, 'I can't stop you,'" so Schumer dove to the ground in her navy blue gown.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/amy-sch...amuse-kanye-west-and-kim-kardashian-1.3043986

This article's headline is, Amy Schumer's red carpet stunt fails to amuse Kanye West and Kim Kardashian

But to quote a commentator on the article, it should have been called: Should be Amy Schumer succeeds in joke, Kanye and Kim fail to show sense of humour.


----------



## Encore Hermes

So they sold the baptism pics of _Not America's Baby_  to people magazine

Brian prahl credit of course


----------



## CentralTimeZone

When Amy got up she should have said "I'mma let you finish now" or "Beyonce is the best of all time"  he steals everyone else's moment so good on Amy taking theirs in a joking manner (no ill will)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2015/04/22/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-daughter-north-baptism-photo/
> 
> *See the First Pics of North Wests Jerusalem Baptism*
> 
> Leave it to little North West to have one of Christianitys holiest sacraments in a 12th-century Armenian Apostolic Church in Jerusalem.
> 
> It was such a beautiful experience for my family to have North baptized in Jerusalem, mom Kim Kardashian West tells PEOPLE exclusively in this weeks issue. Kanye and I are so thankful.
> 
> Six months ago, when Kardashian West, 34, started planning a family trip to Armenia, her ancestral homeland, an idea came to her: use the same journey abroad to visit the holy land of Jerusalem and have North, 22 months, baptized.
> 
> On April 14, the reality star and husband Kanye West, 37, flew to Jerusalem for the religious ceremony. Joining the couple was Kardashian Wests sister Khloé, who served as Norths godmother because of the very special bond they share, says a close family source.
> 
> Kardashian West chose the historic St. James Cathedral in the Armenian Quarter of the city, for the hour-long Christian ceremony, which was performed by Armenian priests in both Armenian and English. The couple felt having their daughter baptized there was such an incredible energy, says the source. They were so happy and at peace in Jerusalem.
> 
> North, however, decided to save her own energy and sweetly fell asleep in her mothers arms during some of the service, during which she had holy water poured over her head and was given a cross by the church.
> 
> For more of the familys trip overseas, including Norths baptism, pick up the latest issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday.
> 
>  Jennifer Garcia



Kim trying to look like the Virgin Mary *smh* Should have splashed some of that holy water on that over-exposed a$$ instead.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Back to normal form.
> View attachment 2971475
> View attachment 2971476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail


 
The mixture of vomit browns is hideous. And that skirt is about to burst open at any second...
Oh, and put your damn arms IN THE SLEEVES of the coat.


----------



## charmesh

hollieplus2 said:


> When Amy got up she should have said "I'mma let you finish now" or "Beyonce is the best of all time"  he steals everyone else's moment so good on Amy taking theirs in a joking manner (no ill will)


He deserved it. Now he knows how other people feel when he tries to steal their shine


----------



## Mumotons

Luckily for us all, we have a huge Royal event due any day, so, short of Kimmie  trying to steal the limelight as she did for Paris fashion week by shaving all her hair off or something, they won't be front page news in the Daily Fail and we all catch a break.....I hope !


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Back to normal form.
> View attachment 2971475
> View attachment 2971476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



So it warms up in NYC and she has on a wool coat. Sub-zero temps, no coat; 50/60 degrees and a warm coat. Makes no sense.


----------



## michie

That earnge (yes, "earnge") skin, tho.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks baaaad. Greasy hair, day old makeup and fugly, ill fitting outfit.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Back to normal form.
> View attachment 2971475
> View attachment 2971476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



Why is her waist wide in the first pic and smaller in the second pic


----------



## caitlin1214

hollieplus2 said:


> When Amy got up she should have said "I'mma let you finish now" or "Beyonce is the best of all time"  he steals everyone else's moment so good on Amy taking theirs in a joking manner (no ill will)



She should have said that before pulled the stunt. 


"Imma let you finish, but *dive bombs the red carpet*."


----------



## caitlin1214

To add: That skirt is the color of stomach bile.

(Anyone who doesn't know what stomach bile is, use that skirt as a reference. I know what color it is because a couple years ago I had the Norwalk Virus and couldn't keep anything down. So that was fun.)


----------



## pixiejenna

Any time she wears a long jacket/coat all she is doing is preventing the paps fron getting a back shot. If the front looks that bad i can only imagine the rear view.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> Why is her waist wide in the first pic and smaller in the second pic



Lol look at the photoshop with the right arm, waist, even the coat sleeve


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> She should have said that before pulled the stunt.
> 
> 
> "Imma let you finish, but *dive bombs the red carpet*."



"dead"


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kim trying to look like the Virgin Mary *smh* Should have splashed some of that holy water on that over-exposed a$$ instead.


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

That last comment to her picture on Instagram. Haha.


----------



## Bentley1

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> That last comment to her picture on Instagram. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 2971834



  that's pretty freakin' funny.


----------



## Stansy

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> That last comment to her picture on Instagram. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 2971834



That's hilarious


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Does she even look in the mirror when she is getting dressed?


----------



## LuiFoundation

Well few years back, I really shocked to c kims pic but right now she is looking same I mean more younger then last 2,3 yrs... What a beauty


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> So they sold the baptism pics of _Not America's Baby_  to people magazine
> 
> 
> 
> Brian prahl credit of course




Yep. Everything they do has money as reason, even baptizing their daughter. They're not even Christian. Their religion is dollarism.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> That last comment to her picture on Instagram. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 2971834




Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## LuiFoundation

Oryx816 said:


>




whats wrong with u guys... what happd tell me


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LuiFoundation said:


> whats wrong with u guys... what happd tell me



Its as plain as the nose (that was) on her face.

Repeat above for:
 *a$$ on her bod
filler in her cheeks


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lay off guys, she's new. Soon she'll be jaded like us.


----------



## bag-princess

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> That last comment to her picture on Instagram. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 2971834




:lolots::lolots::lolots:   a very good laugh to start the day!!




dangerouscurves said:


> !!!!





:giggles:


----------



## whimsic

Ladies be nice :giggles:


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Lol look at the photoshop with the right arm, waist, even the coat sleeve



It's like a cardboard arm


----------



## Swanky

*'Footsie with daddy!' Kim Kardashian posts endearing throwback photo  of her daughter North giggling as she touches toes with Kanye West*
 
 She's one of the most photographed little girls in the world.
But  North West - the daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West - clearly  didn't mind having her picture taken once again, as evidenced by a new  snap posted on Instagram.
In honour of Throwback Thursday, the 22-month-old's famous mother shared perhaps the most adorable shot of her ever taken.






    The sweetest thing: Kim Kardashian  posted an adorable throwback picture of her daughter North West, kicking  up her legs and giggling while playing 'footsie' with Kanye West

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-touches-toes-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3Y8nOXlau 
http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I can't say enough about North-she is just a little beauty.


----------



## Tamie

She really is adorable!


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kim trying to look like the Virgin Mary *smh* Should have *splashed some of that holy water on that over-exposed a$$* instead.


that would have been a scene out the Wizard of Oz...."I'm melting, I'm melting" 

Or the scene when the Gremlins get wet!


Note to self: I need to learn how to post a gif!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

NYC (April 23)


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like she's struggling to breath in that black too-tight spanx-esque skirt ^


----------



## Ladybug09

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> That last comment to her picture on Instagram. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 2971834


Freaking hilarious!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In theory, draping _should_ be very flattering on Kim's body shape. She used to do it well in the "olden" days.

But she just doesn't get it - tight does not = flattering. I like the idea of the black outfit...but the fit is just _all wrong_.


----------



## Jayne1

Why economy?  Any explanations?

She can sleep and not worry about looking after a baby!



> *Slumming it! Kanye West and Kim Kardashian were spotted slumbering in their seats as they flew economy class to Armenia*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flew-economy-class-Armenia.html#ixzz3YBLFNlI0


----------



## Oryx816

^^ suffering for her craft


----------



## ByeKitty

She would never have flown economy in the pre-Kanye era...


----------



## glamourous1098

Code:
	

[media=youtube][/media]




Jayne1 said:


> Why economy?  Any explanations?
> 
> She can sleep and not worry about looking after a baby!



My guess is that it's probably a short-haul regional thing.  I don't think Kanye's ego fits in a coach seat.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kanye is starting to look like Corey


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> Kanye is starting to look like Corey



Only because they're brothers in "zest".


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The pic of North and Ye playing footsie she posted on IG is adorable.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> Only because they're brothers in "zest".






Nope...time for bed.


----------



## charmesh

I wonder why they invited Kim to Armenia before the official ceremonies for the Genocide. It's like they wanted to get her out of the way before the dignitaries did all the pomp.


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian Comments on Bruce Jenner's Interview Special *


 

*Kim Kardashian* is interviewed while walking the red carpet at the _2015 Variety Power of Women_ event held at Cipriani 42nd Street on Friday (April 24) in New York City.
 The 34-year-old reality star was asked to comment on her step-father *Bruce Jenner*&#8216;s transition to a woman and his *Diane Sawyer *interview airing tonight. 
 &#8220;We are going to watch the special as a family. That&#8217;s pretty much all I&#8217;m going to say about *Bruce*,&#8221; she said (via _Variety_).
 &#8220;He&#8217;s doing really good. He&#8217;s got a new house and he loves it. I just helped move him in,&#8221; *Kim*  added. She also talked about her family being supportive of him,  saying, &#8220;I think that&#8217;s what our family is about. We&#8217;re supportive of  everyone, no matter what they are going through. That&#8217;s what family is  for.&#8221;


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian Carries a 'Mr. & Mrs West: Love Story' Clutch *



 
*Kim Kardashian* leaves her apartment building in an all white outfit on Friday morning (April 24) in New York City.
 The 34-year-old reality star was holding a custom-made Mr. & Mrs. West: A Love Story clutch from _Olympia Le-Tan_ that featured her and husband *Kanye West*s wedding photo.
http://www.justjared.com/photos/kim-kardashian
 Today marks the 100 year anniversary of Armenian Genocide! I am proud to now say I have been to Armenia, *Kim* tweeted  that day. I have seen the memorials and the people who survived and I  am so proud of how strong the Armenian people are! I am saddened that  still 100 years later not everyone has recognized that 1.5 million  people were murdered. But proud of the fact that I see change and am  happy many people have started to recognize this genocide! We wont give  up, we will be recognized by all soon! #NeverForget #ProudArmenian.


----------



## Oryx816

She helped him move in?  Where are the pics of her schlepping boxes?
Girl please.


----------



## Jayne1

"We&#8217;re supportive of everyone, no matter what they are going through."


----------



## harleyNemma

Jayne1 said:


> "Were supportive of everyone, no matter what they are going through."




I guess this includes making bad fashion choices...?


----------



## stylemepretty

My God her hands!!!


----------



## yajaira

Why hasnt she lipoed that back fat out yet?


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> I wonder why they invited Kim to Armenia before the official ceremonies for the Genocide. It's like they wanted to get her out of the way before the dignitaries did all the pomp.



She was actually invited?


----------



## poopsie

What is she wearing on her feet?   That reflection of her rear is ................well....................adjectives escape me ush:


----------



## michie

Jayne1 said:


> "Were supportive of everyone, no matter what they are going through."



Rob? Is that you?


----------



## Oryx816

michie said:


> Rob? Is that you?




Touché!


----------



## chowlover2

Snickering at the Kanye " free to be me " quote. Come out of the closet Kanye, let Bruce give you strength!


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> She was actually invited?


Somebody managed to wrangle her an invitation to meet the PM.


----------



## skislope15

Kris humpries tweet about Bruce last night

Man, I'm glad I got out when I did. #Gottadoyou."

Wow I was always team hump but last night Kanye got my vote


----------



## Ladybug09

He has a right to his opinion. Sorry between last night, kylie, kim and all their OTHER stuff. This is a messed up family.

Kanyes messed up too, so he fits right in!


----------



## skislope15

Ladybug09 said:


> He has a right to his opinion. Sorry between last night, kylie, kim and all their OTHER stuff. This is a messed up family.
> 
> Kanyes messed up too, so he fits right in!




I agree there far from normal but I wouldn't welcome the comments from there koolaid drinkers that he's getting today, he should have just stayed neutral, I always liked him and that comment made me question it. He's pretty religious so I'm guessing that has something to do with it.

Kim the fame whore is of course cashing in on this, she'll be on the today show Monday


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ladybug09 said:


> He has a right to his opinion. Sorry between last night, kylie, kim and all their OTHER stuff. This is a messed up family.
> 
> Kanyes messed up too, so he fits right in!




I agree he has a right to his opinion. But what he wrote is still offensive and rude. There are better ways to profess your disagreement with something. This is not one of them.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> He has a right to his opinion. Sorry between last night, kylie, kim and all their OTHER stuff. This is a messed up family.
> 
> Kanyes messed up too, so he fits right in!



Between your comment in the Kris & Bruce thread and this one, I was just wondering, are you religious? I don't want to be rude, I'm just curious, really.


----------



## Oryx816

Uh, I never thought much of the Hump frankly.  He did, after all, marry Kim, a woman who became famous from a sex tape.  That doesn't say much about him and his character either.  He entered willingly into that crazy family and now acts like he is too good for it?  Please....sounds like he is still trying to have some of their fame rub off on him by throwing his two cents in.  

Sour grapes for getting dumped.  He would still be a willing participant if she had stayed.  Another famewhore.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

stylemepretty said:


> My God her hands!!!



What's wrong with them? She's tightly clutching something....


----------



## pukasonqo

skislope15 said:


> Kris humpries tweet about Bruce last night
> 
> Man, I'm glad I got out when I did. #Gottadoyou."
> 
> Wow I was always team hump but last night Kanye got my vote




maybe he thinks bruce should have done it privately?
with this family everything has to be done in front of cameras
and before i get tear a new one, i have cross gender friends so nope, i have no issue with sexuality or LBGT issues
and i cannot give kanye my vote if it is true that he is deep inside his own cupboard


----------



## zaara10

pukasonqo said:


> maybe he thinks bruce should have done it privately?
> with this family everything has to be done in front of cameras
> and before i get tear a new one, i have cross gender friends so nope, i have no issue with sexuality or LBGT issues
> and i cannot give kanye my vote if it is true that he is deep inside his own cupboard




See I took it to mean that too, especially after reading his hashtag gottadoyou. That sounds actually supportive.


----------



## pukasonqo

zaara10 said:


> See I took it to mean that too, especially after reading his hashtag gottadoyou. That sounds actually supportive.




that is what i thought he meant with #gottadoyou
my take was not that bruce was messed up for transitioning but that the family is messed up in the way they put everything in front of the cameras and he has first hand experience on that!


----------



## Swanky

*Bruce Jenner Kim Had a Breakthrough Thanks to Kanye*

 *         4/24/2015 7:37 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *


ABC Breaking US News | US News Videos
 Bruce Jenner says the most supportive family member by far in his  transition journey has been Kim Kardashian ... and it's all thanks to  Kanye West.
 It's really an incredible story ... how Kanye sat Kim down and explained how being true to yourself is everything in life.
 Diane Sawyer's special is just amazing.  Bruce's words are moving,  thought-changing and it has to be the biggest moment ever for a lot of  people who are really struggling.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3YKlhVRi7
​


----------



## carebearz

And Kim is being true to herself now?


----------



## lizmil

So when Kim is naked, or nearly naked as she almost always is, she looks in the mirror with her selfie phone in hand and sees?... 

A dollar bill.  Money to be made.


----------



## LavenderIce

lizmil said:


> So when Kim is naked, or nearly naked as she almost always is, she looks in the mirror with her selfie phone in hand and sees?...
> 
> A dollar bill.  Money to be made.



And more fame and attention.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kanye needs to take Bruces lead and come out already. If Bruce the world famous athlete can come out as transgender, Kanye can come out as a gay man.


----------



## clydekiwi

labelwhore04 said:


> Kanye needs to take Bruces lead and come out already. If Bruce the world famous athlete can come out as transgender, Kanye can come out as a gay man.




Agree. But he wont


----------



## bisousx

skislope15 said:


> Kris humpries tweet about Bruce last night
> 
> Man, I'm glad I got out when I did. #Gottadoyou."
> 
> Wow I was always team hump but last night Kanye got my vote



Kris Humphries was, and still is, a huge oaf. Even though I agree that this family is a M.E.S.S. I've always found KH to be extremely unlikeable.


----------



## caitlin1214

I've mentioned this in the other thread, but I didn't see what Kris (Humphries) posted as being offensive. 

I took it to mean he saw Bruce hiding his true self for the sake of the family and he's glad he got out when he did before having to hide anything major. 

The you do you hashtag is his being supportive.


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> So when Kim is naked, or nearly naked as she almost always is, she looks in the mirror with her selfie phone in hand and sees?...
> 
> A dollar bill.  Money to be made.


----------



## Encore Hermes

For whatever it is worth, hump apologized

Kris Humphries seemed pretty clear about Bruce Jenner when he said last night he got outta Dodge just in time, but he says he's now apologizing for being "vague."
Humphries -- who was married to Kim Kardashian and then fought the divorce tooth and nail -- tweeted last night, "Man, I'm glad I got out when I did #gottadoyou."
He just tweeted again, "I have and always will support Bruce hence #gottadoyou. Now recognize I was too vague and sincerely apologize for the way this came across."


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3YM6dOjNf


----------



## Bentley1

Kris H. needs to just keep quiet about this family, he's too dumb and classless to comment gracefully. His second tweet to "clear up" his first tweet is just as dumb. Doesn't even address "I got out when I did," and he's too slow to realize that. Big surprise.


----------



## sugarsam

caitlin1214 said:


> I've mentioned this in the other thread, but I didn't see what Kris (Humphries) posted as being offensive.
> 
> I took it to mean he saw Bruce hiding his true self for the sake of the family and he's glad he got out when he did before having to hide anything major.
> 
> The you do you hashtag is his being supportive.



I totally agree with this.


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> I've mentioned this in the other thread, but I didn't see what Kris (Humphries) posted as being offensive.
> 
> I took it to mean he saw Bruce hiding his true self for the sake of the family and he's glad he got out when he did before having to hide anything major.
> 
> *The you do you hashtag is his being supportive.*





+1


he did not need to address the "got out when i did" part.  we all know and agree with that!  it's needs no further explaining!


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> +1
> 
> 
> he did not need to address the "got out when i did" part.  we all know and agree with that!  it's needs no further explaining!



Maybe he thinks that Bruce has gotten out too. Isn't that the only way to be happy with a Kardashian woman? You get out & then you get to be happy and you.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Maybe he thinks that Bruce has gotten out too. Isn't that the only way to be happy with a Kardashian woman? You get out & then you get to be happy and you.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> +1
> 
> 
> he did not need to address the "got out when i did" part.  we all know and agree with that!  it's needs no further explaining!




But Kris H didn't "get out," he was thrown out. So his comment was dumb and made no sense.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> But Kris H didn't "get out," he was thrown out. So his comment was dumb and made no sense.




he got out. period.    no matter what method was used.

and that is something to be thankful for.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> he got out. period.    no matter what method was used.
> 
> and that is something to be thankful for.




He should have never gotten in to begin with.  He's slow though, so I'm not all that surprised.


----------



## Eva1991

If Kris H was really being supportive with his first tweet then why did he tweet again to apologize?


----------



## AEGIS

Eva1991 said:


> If Kris H was really being supportive with his first tweet then why did he tweet again to apologize?



Because people were writing full ARTICLES about his "lack of support."


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> He should have never gotten in to begin with.*  He's slow though*, so I'm not all that surprised.


And that is why if he would have been a good match for Kim if she wasn't looking for a husband to be a come up.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> And that is why if he would have been a good match for Kim if she wasn't looking for a husband to be a come up.




The slow part would have been good for Kim, BUT he was stubborn and uncouth. Those are never good qualities in a husband.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> The slow part would have been good for Kim, BUT he was stubborn and uncouth. Those are never good qualities in a husband.


Stubborn and uncouth have to be better than bat sh!t crazy. And if Kanye is actually gay many believe, that is even worse.


----------



## prettyprincess

caitlin1214 said:


> I've mentioned this in the other thread, but I didn't see what Kris (Humphries) posted as being offensive.
> 
> I took it to mean he saw Bruce hiding his true self for the sake of the family and he's glad he got out when he did before having to hide anything major.
> 
> The you do you hashtag is his being supportive.



Totally agree.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I bet the whole speech about being true to yourself that Kanye said to Kim is the same speech he tells her when he dresses her up or she posses nude. He tells her that because he probably thinks that is all she is.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

She was recently seen with a clutch that said 'mr and mrs west a love story' and had a cartoon image of her and kanye's wedding kiss. She really is protesting alot.  It is obvious she isn't madly in love with him because her constant need to prove it says something about her conscience. 

The only thing she likes about the relationship is the fame and attention it brings. None of her exes wanted to be a power couple. Kanye, for all his talk about hating fame, is actually the most fame seeking of all of kim's exes, with the exception of ray j, but he doesn't count since there is no way kim would be with him now. 

Kanye is willing to be the other half in this power couple charade. Although he genuinely does love her and is too stupid to realize she settled.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Bentley1 said:


> The slow part would have been good for Kim, BUT he was stubborn and uncouth. Those are never good qualities in a husband.



I knew it would never last with kris. She wasn't attracted to him at all. She just fell for the hype of getting married. She made the same mistake with kanye, but at least kanye worships her and gets her all these magazine covers and connections. That is what keeps their relationship alive.

Kris put her in her place and he didn't worship her the way kanye does. I remember he once told her in a few years nobody would know her. Kanye on the other hand thinks they are timeless.


----------



## caitlin1214

celeb_analyzer said:


> I knew it would never last with kris. She wasn't attracted to him at all. She just fell for the hype of getting married. She made the same mistake with kanye, but at least kanye worships her and gets her all these magazine covers and connections. That is what keeps their relationship alive.
> 
> Kris put her in her place and he didn't worship her the way kanye does. I remember he once told her in a few years nobody would know her. Kanye on the other hand thinks they are timeless.



They're equally delusional. That's what makes them a great couple.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's daughter North is now a member of the Armenian Apostolic Church - the oldest national church in the world - after being baptised in a traditional ceremony.

The baptism took place following the famous family's recent visit to Kim's homeland Armenia, which saw them take a pilgrimage to Jerusalem for the 22-month-old's special ceremony.

It was one of the highest honours for the youngster, her baptism into civilisation's most ancient religion taking place at St. James Cathedral, a 12th century church that sits within the walls of Jerusalem's Old City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rmenian-ceremony-Jerusalem.html#ixzz3YOvidvIf


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The following day, at 5am, the family visited the Church of the Holy Sepulchre.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> The following day, at 5am, the family visited the Church of the Holy Sepulchre.



She looks prettier in the first photo with the scarf partially covering her hair than she does in the ones where her hair is out. I think that's because in the first photo the scarf conceals her hair which actually brings her face forward. 

The way she wears her hair just long kinda looks daggy and it doesn't do her face any favors.


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian Spotted Visiting Bruce Jenner Following His Gender Transition Reveal * 






                             Kim Kardashian at Bruce Jenner's Malibu, California, home
                             Splash News Online

             By Amanda Michelle Steiner
 @amandamichl                               04/26/2015 AT 11:30 AM EDT



  As Bruce Jenner revealed in his bombshell interview with Diane Sawyer, Kim Kardashian West has been the most supportive about his gender transition. 

No surprise, then, that the day following his _20/20_ interview &#8211; which the Kardashian-Jenner family watched as a unit &#8211; Kardashian West, 34, was photographed at her stepfather's Malibu, California, compound.  

"We really all support him," the reality star told _Today_ host Matt Lauer in a promo for an interview set to air Monday. "Is it a hard adjustment? Yes." 

Indeed, sister Khloé had the toughest time adjusting to her stepfather being born with "the soul of a female," as he phrased it in his interview.  

Though Jenner, 65, stated multiple times that his main concern was his family, he decided that he couldn't "live a lie" anymore. " 'She' is not a lie," he said. "I can't do it anymore."  

http://www.people.com/article/bruce-jenner-interview-kim-kardashian-visits-malibu-home-photohttp://www.people.comhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

Nice to seem them finally doing something cultural instead of shopping while in another country.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> *Stubborn and uncouth have to be better than bat sh!t crazy. *And if Kanye is actually gay many believe, that is even worse.




for real!!!  



berrydiva said:


> Nice to seem them finally doing something cultural instead of shopping while in another country.





i was so hoping someone would do the hilarious bubble quotes over her head like they do when she has these events!


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> Nice to seem them finally doing something cultural instead of shopping while in another country.



It is, but I think it is because there is probably no high end shopping in Armenia and they had to sightsee.


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> Nice to seem them finally doing something cultural instead of shopping while in another country.





chowlover2 said:


> It is, but I think it is because there is probably no high end shopping in Armenia and they had to sightsee.



Plus no beach to ride jet skis or photoshop bikini pics.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

It looks like a Christian Orthodox church? I would love to know. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bzemom

berrydiva said:


> Nice to seem them finally doing something cultural instead of shopping while in another country.


 


chowlover2 said:


> It is, but I think it is because there is probably no high end shopping in Armenia and they had to sightsee.


 


Encore Hermes said:


> Plus no beach to ride jet skis or photoshop bikini pics.






And they made sure to photograph it, release the photos, right at the same time she gets the honors lunch, and Kanye's time cover. Top it of she is conveniently photographed visiting Bruce after the big interview is televised.


----------



## yajaira

Thats all for show there is nothing religious about either. Of them


----------



## AshTx.1

I miss Kim ' s short hair. (Dark) I thought it looked really good on her.


----------



## Swanky

*Kanye West Music Execs Made Him Feel Bruce Jenner's Pain*

 *        4/26/2015 10:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Kanye West* was set up to play the hero -- helping *Kim Kardashian* better understand *Bruce Jenner*'s transition -- thanks to a bunch of crap he himself had to take on while coming up in the music biz.
As Jenner told *Diane Sawyer* ... Kanye lead Kim to a breakthrough by telling her everyone has to be true to themselves. Sources tell us Kanye was referring to how music execs made him feel about his identity in the rap game.
We're told Kanye felt like he stood out when his career was taking off -- he was a rapper who also had strong interests in other fields, such as fashion. But he felt like the honchos ignored his true identity, and were constantly trying to mold him into someone they could market better.
Sources say Kanye explained to Kim that standing up to those execs was the only thing that eventually brought him true happiness.
Pretty savvy on Kanye's part ... to recognize Bruce going through the same thing he did, and then convey that to Kim.
Welcome to the Good Life.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3YTEJaKRG


----------



## labelwhore04

Kunye, just stfu


----------



## blackkitty4378

It's amazing how these people can spin things to make it about them when what they're comparing isn't even slightly related.


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Plus no beach to ride jet skis or photoshop bikini pics.



True, but the church pics are photoshopped to death. No way Kimmie in her Madonna and child poses is that thin!


----------



## AEGIS

even in empathy Kanye is egotistic


----------



## chowlover2

Symptomatic of a true narcissist!


----------



## AEGIS

....Bruce just told us that Kim & Kanye have real conversations....about real things....


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> ....Bruce just told us that Kim & Kanye have real conversations....about real things....



Kanye telling her what to wear and Kim saying yes can be construed as a real conversation...


----------



## CobaltBlu

These people are just a bunch of buffoons.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> These people are just a bunch of buffoons.



You are too kind CB!


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> You are too kind CB!



i really am...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kanye West Music Execs Made Him Feel Bruce Jenner's Pain*
> 
> *        4/26/2015 10:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/04/26/0426-kim-kardashian-kanye-west-bruce-jenner-tmz-abc-4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3YTEJaKRG



I forgot how much underbite kim used to have. it's actually really prominent in her older videos. 

Kim got really fussy about her appearance round 08 and after. Before that she thought she was the hottest thing around, you could kind of tell after 2008 ish she started to get really insecure. She lasered her forehead, got makeup artists to make her look less ethnic and even went crazy with the spray tan. Even her poses got more stiff and controlled, and she just seemed really self conscious about how she presented herself.


----------



## lizmil

How can someone who wears nothing but revealing tight clothes, or nothing at all be self conscious about their appearance?


----------



## Swanky

*'We had hundreds of family meetings': Kim Kardashian reveals how she, her mom and siblings dealt with Bruce Jenner's decision to become a woman*


The Kardashian family had hundreds of intense, emotional meetings to deal with Bruce Jenner's decision to transition into a woman, Kim Kardashian has revealed.
The reality star told how she, her sisters and her mother Kris Jenner would open their hearts to each other to process the emotional turmoil prompted by the 65-year-old former Olympian's decision to consider himself a woman.
Speaking on Monday, she also admitted that the issues of being transgender are 'not something... I can fully understand' - but added that understanding wasn't necessary for her to 'support him 100 per cent'
A portion of the interview, with NBC's Today show, which was released over the weekend had already revealed that the whole Kardashian clan is also in therapy to help them deal with the change.








'Hard transition': Kim Kardashian gave her reaction to Bruce Jenner's revelation that he is transitioning into a woman in an interview with NBC's Today show 

Kim Kardashian opens up about Bruce Jenner finding 'inner peace'







Giving a window inside the family heart-to-hearts, she said: 'There is every emotion you could possibly imagine. There is [sic] hundreds of family meetings, we still have them.
'Say what you want about us, but we work out everything as a family, we have the best communication and we are so in sync with each other.
'I love having so many siblings and such a supportive mom because each family member might be dealing with this in a different way but we have each other to go through this experience with, and I'm really grateful for that.' 
And despite the emotional hardship, Kardashian celebrated Jenner's decision, which she says has brought him 'peace'.
She said: 'He's living his life the way he wants to live it. And that he has found inner peace and just pure happiness - that's what life is about.
'I don't know what life would be like if you always felt like you weren't yourself.
'And I know it's not something that you or I can really fully understand, but I don't even think we have to.








Kardashian told all in a sit-down segment with NBC Today's Matt Lauer, which aired Monday

'I think as long as he is happy and he wants to live his life however he wants to live it - that just makes me happy and I support him 100 per cent.'
In the interview Kim admitted that it was a 'hard adjustment' for her family, but said they have remained united, despite reports to the contrary in the media.
She said: 'I think there is still an adjustment and there's family therapy, and we're really close. I see reports that say "this one doesn't support him" and "this one's over here" and my mom feels this way, and it's all really so made up - we all really support him.
'Is it a hard adjustment? Yes. Is [sic] there things that we have learned more recently? It's an adjustment with how to deal with it and it's a daily process.'
When asked for an example of how it affected daily Kardashian life, she said the family had spoken to LGBT groups to learn how to refer to Jenner properly.

She said: 'We have been talking to people from the GLAAD organization and just different organizations on... [for instance] what do we call him? Do we say him or her? How do we be respectful? There's so many things that you just want to be supportive and just want to be respectful and I think that everything takes time.
'Bruce wants us to feel as comfortable as possible and take everything at our own pace and we love him for that and we respect him for that.
'You know, until that transition is done we've learned that you do refer to him as him. But Bruce has always been really really good at explaining everything to us - even though it's really new and these have been newer feelings.






 
An emotional time: Bruce said Kris's daughter, Khloe Kardashian, 30, (above), had the most difficult reaction

'Not newer feelings for him, not newer feelings for him, but newer feelings for us to digest. He's done a really good job of walking us through it.'
When fears were voiced that the inevitable tide of publicity Jenner will now face could overwhelm him, Kardashian insisted that he is 'finally ready'.
She said: 'I think he is prepared for it. I think that he has waited almost 65 years to make this decision, whether he's kept it to himself or not. He's lived with it.
'I think when you are finally ready to be your true self then you're prepared for anything.'
She returned to the topic later in the segment, adding: 'I think he is ready for the challenge and ready to help other people's lives that might be going through the same things that he's going through.
'And that's something that he's really proud of and really ready to take on - and I'm really proud of him for that'.

In his original, bombshell interview Jenner, who prefers to be referred to as 'he' for now, revealed that Kim was one of the first to find out his desire to become a woman after catching the former Olympian in a dress.
The segment, filmed months ago, followed intense speculation and was aried after a slew of photographs seemingly showed him in the midst of his transition. 

In front of the cameras Jenner let his hair down - literally loosening a ponytail and letting his hair flow past his shoulders - in a symbolic moment at the start of his two-hour tell-all that was televised Friday.
He said: 'Yes, for all intents and purposes, I am a woman.'

'My whole life has been getting me ready for this,' said Jenner, 65, known to a younger generation as the patriarch of television's omnipresent Kardashian clan.
'It's not just the last few years as they've been treating me as a joke.'
The interview was filmed in February in Los Angeles and New York, before a fatal car accident in which Jenner was involved.
Jenner said he self-identifies as 'her,' rather than a specific name.
Jenner said his 'brain is more female than it is male.' He said he began gender reassignment therapy in the 1980s - taking hormones, having surgery to make his nose smaller and having hair removed from his face and chest - but gave it up.
As Jenner got older, he realized that if he got sick and faced death without facing up to this issue, 'I'd be so mad that I didn't explore that side of my life.'











Support: Kim Kardashian posted two selfies of her and Bruce Jenner to Instagram as her step-father's interview was airing on ABC

As a young boy, Jenner felt an urge to try on his mother's and sister's dresses.
'I didn't know why I was doing it,' he said. 'It just made me feel good.'
Jenner said he has never been sexually attracted to men, and he wanted to make clear to viewers that gender identity and sexuality were separate things.
'I am not gay,' he said. 'I am, as far as I know, heterosexual. I've always been with a woman, raising kids.'
Jenner said he has not decided whether he will undergo sexual reassignment surgery.
'These are all things that are out there in the future for me to explore,' he said. 'There's no rush for that. And I would do it so quietly that nobody in the world would know.' 

Jenner's first two wives offered messages of support; ABC said Kris Kardashian's publicist called to specifically say his third wife would have no comment.
But Kardashian tweeted that no one had asked for comment and, after the interview aired, tweeted: 'Not only was I able to call him my husband for 25 years and father of my children, I am now able to call him my hero.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3057489/We-hundreds-family-meetings-Kim-Kardashian-reveals-mom-siblings-dealt-Bruce-Jenner-deciding-woman.html#ixzz3YWMAuUJl


----------



## Encore Hermes

Why didn't they interview one of his kids? This is going to become a Koping with the Kardashians circus. 




> When asked for an example of how it affected daily Kardashian life, she said the family had spoken to LGBT groups to learn how to refer to Jenner properly.
> 
> She said: 'We have been talking to people from the GLAAD organization and just different organizations on... [for instance] what do we call him? Do we say him or her? How do we be respectful? There's so many things that you just want to be supportive and just want to be respectful and I think that everything takes time.



Wouldn't they just ask Bruce?


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> Why didn't they interview one of his kids? This is going to become a Koping with the Kardashians circus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't they just ask Bruce?



That's what I am wondering.....liiiiike.....in the interview Bruce's children ask him how he wants to be represented. They didn't talk to GLAAD.  I don't believe it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

'Say what you want about us, but we work out everything as a family, we have the best communication and we are so in sync with each other...


translated - we make certain all of our moves are calculated with the paps and our lies are in sync when giving interviews, such as this one...


----------



## poopsie

I would love to hear Rob's response to that


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> I would love to hear Rob's response to that



You aren't the only one...


----------



## Coco Belle

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> It looks like a Christian Orthodox church? I would love to know. Thanks in advance


 
The Armenian Apostolic Church is an _Oriental_ Orthodox church (which includes the Coptic Orthodox), which is very similar to the _Eastern_ Orthodox churches (Greek Orthodox, Russian Orthodox, etc). You would have difficulty distinguishing between them unless you were very educated on specific cultural and theological markers. 

There are smaller but noticeable things, like instead of an iconostasis which is a solid screen with ikons on it, they have a veil to cover the sanctuary part of the church, and their ikons have a slightly different style to Eastern Orthodox ikons.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ thank you


----------



## Bentley1

I can see she doesn't know the difference between "is" and "are."  Big surprise.


----------



## caitlin1214

poopsie said:


> I would love to hear Rob's response to that



I'm sure Rob is all, "Biatch, do NOT speak for me!"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its going to be a competition for publicity. "Which Kardashian is being the most supportive". *smh*

They couldn't just let Bruce tell his story.





Meanwhile...high on a hill in a dark little cave...rubbing her hands over a cauldron is Kris Jenner...desperately thinking about how to spin her side of the story.....


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its going to be a competition for publicity. "Which Kardashian is being the most supportive". *smh*
> 
> They couldn't just let Bruce tell his story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile...high on a hill in a dark little cave...rubbing her hands over a cauldron is Kris Jenner*...desperately thinking about how to spin her side of the story.....



  The scary thing is, I'm not so sure that this very image is too far from reality.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its going to be a competition for publicity. "Which Kardashian is being the most supportive". *smh*
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't just let Bruce tell his story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile...high on a hill in a dark little cave...rubbing her hands over a cauldron is Kris Jenner...desperately thinking about how to spin her side of the story.....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] @ the last sentence.


----------



## stylemepretty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 'I don't know what life would be like if you always felt like you weren't yourself.'



Says Kanye's Barbie doll.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> I can see she doesn't know the difference between "is" and "are."  Big surprise.




Oh, that was driving me mad!  I'm glad I read it instead of hearing her.


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm sure Rob is all, "Biatch, do NOT speak for me!"




Ha!  I wonder if Rob is at these hundreds of family meetings and therapy sessions....


----------



## Sassys

When Kim was on ET a couple of weeks ago, she said she will not answer any Bruce questions, because it was his story; so now she wants to run her mouth. She and her closet "husband" needs to take a seat and shut the hell up.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its going to be a competition for publicity. "Which Kardashian is being the most supportive". *smh*
> 
> They couldn't just let Bruce tell his story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile...high on a hill in a dark little cave...rubbing her hands over a cauldron is Kris Jenner...desperately thinking about how to spin her side of the story.....


Exactly! Suddenly Kim is the spokesperson for love and acceptance.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Isn't Kim the only kardashian with a different publicist from the family?


----------



## kirsten

Oryx816 said:


> Ha!  I wonder if Rob is at these hundreds of family meetings and therapy sessions....




Rob deleted his family off Instagram again. Seemed to happen after this event too so I don't think he was included in the meetings and therapy or he is against it.


----------



## Encore Hermes

kirsten said:


> Rob deleted his family off Instagram again. Seemed to happen after this event too so * I don't think he was included in the meetings and therapy *or he is against it.



Or he knows those 100s of family meetings never happened.


----------



## smiles1003

Just read this, I  can&#8217;t say I'm surprised. ....

http://blindgossip.com/?p=70360#more-70360


----------



## pixiejenna

Kimbo and yeaz have "real" conversations, lmao we all know Kimbo  can't even string together a basic sentence.  Also i appreciate the irony of yeaz helping Kimbo understand what Bruce is going through while he is still in the closet.  Also no one is buying this we always support each other no matter what  crap either as we all know Socks has been exiled from the family years ago. Now there's a person I'd like to hear a comment from on this topic, somehow i think he will stay in hiding and not chime in.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Daily Mail called her "Kris Kardashian"


----------



## dangerouscurves

smiles1003 said:


> Just read this, I  cant say I'm surprised. ....
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=70360#more-70360




I totally can see this!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its going to be a competition for publicity. "Which Kardashian is being the most supportive". *smh*
> 
> They couldn't just let Bruce tell his story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile...high on a hill in a dark little cave...rubbing her hands over a cauldron is Kris Jenner...desperately thinking about how to spin her side of the story.....



Exactly...this is why she's been relatively silent so far. She's probably planning on her own tell all interview in response to Bruce's, how she knew/didn't know, how she feels etc freakin' etc.


----------



## charmesh

Everything I've read here makes it seem like Kanye told Kim what to think & feel about Bruce's transition. Is she completely mentally unformed?


----------



## chowlover2

charmesh said:


> Everything I've read here makes it seem like Kanye told Kim what to think & feel about Bruce's transition. Is she completely mentally unformed?



I think she has the mentality of a young teen, 13-14 tops. No brain trust.


----------



## Lounorada

(Saw these pics on tumblr) 
Her lips and nose... I mean...her plastic face is _scary._


----------



## lizmil

What is going to happen to these young people as they age and the plastic surgery  shifts or doesn't stay the same?


----------



## Pinkcooper

lizmil said:


> What is going to happen to these young people as they age and the plastic surgery  shifts or doesn't stay the same?




They'll just get more plastic surgery, dear! That's Hollywood for ya lol


----------



## Hermes4evah

That chimp face of hers. No movement above the mouth when she smiles. How unattractive and  aging on a woman so young.


----------



## Oryx816

Beyond the ghastly plastic face....the greasiness!  Translucent powder please!  Geez!


----------



## Oryx816

She looks like Mario Lopez in drag.


----------



## yajaira

This thread has been dead lately


----------



## charmesh

yajaira said:


> This thread has been dead lately


I bet she is saving her next stunt for the royal baby's birth. Add to that the fact that Kim is no longer the sister that people are most interested in. People want to know about the jenner girls. Kim is going the way of her formal BFF, Paris Hilton. Paris is still floating around and she still has fans, but she is old news.


----------



## poopsie

Oh, but the stunts Kakes will be pulling to stay relevant !  :couch:


----------



## blackkitty4378

Seriously what has this poor girl done to her face?? She did it to herself but I can't help but feel bad for her. Her nose is way too short for her face. If she added length to her nose she would potentially look more human and less ape-like. Between her too short nose and her nasolabial area which she stuffs to the brim, she has a very ape-like appearance.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kim was out shopping today wearing winter white





Las credit


----------



## Oryx816

blackkitty4378 said:


> Seriously what has this poor girl done to her face?? She did it to herself but I can't help but feel bad for her. Her nose is way too short for her face. If she added length to her nose she would potentially look more human and less ape-like. Between her too short nose and her nasolabial area which she stuffs to the brim, she has a very ape-like appearance.




Nothing inappropriate here....a simian face to match her simian mind.  No offense to the primates!


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Kim was out shopping today wearing winter white
> View attachment 2979299
> View attachment 2979300
> View attachment 2979301
> View attachment 2979302
> 
> Las credit




Ah, I see Kanye Kouture.....  That top is sh*teous.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Oryx816 said:


> Ah, I see *Kanye Kouture*.....  That top is sh*teous.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Kim was out shopping today wearing winter white
> View attachment 2979299
> View attachment 2979300
> View attachment 2979301
> View attachment 2979302
> 
> Las credit



Okay we now know the stunt. Jimmy wants us to start speculating if she's pregnant. Burger baby belly & look at how she's carrying the bags to cover her belly but still draw attention to the area.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Nothing inappropriate here....a simian face to match her simian mind.  No offense to the primates!




none taken


----------



## AlbertsLove

It's a sad thing to be have money, good looks (had) and not be happy. I am poor and fat and I am a happy Camper. Lol. I would not mind some more money and to loose weight but I can do without.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I keep telling you guys, she looks like a friendly orangutan. I even posted comparison pics a while back, lol.


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> none taken



Lmao!  



Babydoll Chanel said:


> I keep telling you guys, she looks like a friendly orangutan. I even posted comparison pics a while back, lol.




I remember that Babydoll!  It was memorable....a TPF classic!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that Babydoll!  It was memorable....a TPF classic!


----------



## sabrunka

Okay, so Kimmy posted this to Facebook and I've been reading the caption over and over trying to understand her.  First of all, she should know how to use proper grammar when needed, and second of all, I'm confused about her saying it must be a ring selfie because she still has her makeup on? What? I have no idea what I'm reading.


----------



## Jikena

Out of nowhere but I remember a quote from Kim on KUWTK. She was talking with Khloe or Kris about Rob's situation and she said : "If I think about it for too long, I could cry".


----------



## Jikena

sabrunka said:


> Okay, so Kimmy posted this to Facebook and I've been reading the caption over and over trying to understand her.  First of all, she should know how to use proper grammar when needed, and second of all, I'm confused about her saying it must be a ring selfie because she still has her makeup on? What? I have no idea what I'm reading.




Hum I get what she means but it's a little weird and can't be explained... And she forgot the " ". 

Is it your cat on your pic ?


----------



## michie

Nothing about that picture looks like it's bedtime. She's just wearing a robe and taking a pic of her ring.


----------



## yinnie

Why does it always look like her ring is too loose??? Can she not get it resized to fit???


----------



## sabrunka

Jikena said:


> Hum I get what she means but it's a little weird and can't be explained... And she forgot the " ".
> 
> Is it your cat on your pic ?



Yah I got it too after reading a few times lol, the quotations would've definitely helped.   And yes, that's my cat


----------



## berrydiva

I can't wait to see what those butt injections do to her in the next 5 years.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> (Saw these pics on tumblr)
> Her lips and nose... I mean...her plastic face is _scary._




Ok. This is officially a botched job. That face, that once was pretty is now downright scary. I'm so happy I'm not North. I think I'd scream if this was the face that I see first thing in the morning when I open my eyes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oh and Bruce's face is more feminine than Kimmy's. I didn't think that would be possible.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I keep telling you guys, she looks like a friendly orangutan. I even posted comparison pics a while back, lol.




But orang utans are cute, Kimmy isn't!


----------



## zaara10

Encore Hermes said:


> Kim was out shopping today wearing winter white
> View attachment 2979299
> View attachment 2979300
> View attachment 2979301
> View attachment 2979302
> 
> Las credit




She shouldn't wear white pants anymore. Looks straight up like a diaper.


----------



## Hermes4evah

yinnie said:


> Why does it always look like her ring is too loose??? Can she not get it resized to fit???




Because she's too dumb to think of it? 

She only ever does anything when we mention it here. We complain Kanye doesn't hold North or help with her. Boom. Kanye pushes the stroller.  We critique Norths gelled and pulled tight hair. Boom. Her hair is seen naturally curly for the first time ever. Ad nauseum.....

Kimmy even expensive rocks look bad sideways.  Resize.


----------



## charmesh

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. This is officially a botched job. That face, that once was pretty is now downright scary. I'm so happy I'm not North. I think I'd scream if this was *the face that I see first thing in the morning when I open my eyes*.


That would be her nanny


----------



## charmesh

Hermes4evah said:


> Because she's too dumb to think of it?
> 
> She only ever does anything when we mention it here. We complain Kanye doesn't hold North or help with her. Boom. Kanye pushes the stroller.  We critique Norths gelled and pulled tight hair. Boom. Her hair is seen naturally curly for the first time ever. Ad nauseum.....
> 
> Kimmy even expensive rocks look bad sideways.  Resize.


Big rings are usually resized by adding a couple of dots of the metal to the interior of the band. That keeps them from twisting. It's a simple, inexpensive fix. That way you don't have to change the actual band and if your ring size increases you can just have them removed


----------



## ChanelMommy

She really jAcked her face up


----------



## Swanky

Big stone rings spin, mine does and I'm not dumb! Lol


----------



## GaitreeS

ChanelMommy said:


> She really jAcked her face up


----------



## gillianna

Did kanye take the sissors and have some fashion inspiration with her top with the white pants?  How come nothing was ever said about his fashion line of Omish Spanx street wear after his big fashion show?  Are stores selling that crap?


----------



## VickyB

Jikena said:


> Out of nowhere but I remember a quote from Kim on KUWTK. She was talking with Khloe or Kris about Rob's situation and she said : "If I think about it for too long, I could cry".


----------



## VickyB

sabrunka said:


> Okay, so Kimmy posted this to Facebook and I've been reading the caption over and over trying to understand her.  First of all, she should know how to use proper grammar when needed, and second of all, I'm confused about her saying it must be a ring selfie because she still has her makeup on? What? I have no idea what I'm reading.




She looks like Faye Resnick in this ring selfie snap.


----------



## Stansy

gillianna said:


> Did kanye take the sissors and have some fashion inspiration with her top with the white pants?  How come nothing was ever said about his fashion line of *Omish Spanx street wear* after his big fashion show?  Are stores selling that crap?


----------



## labelwhore04

sabrunka said:


> Okay, so Kimmy posted this to Facebook and I've been reading the caption over and over trying to understand her.  First of all, she should know how to use proper grammar when needed, and second of all, I'm confused about her saying it must be a ring selfie because she still has her makeup on? What? I have no idea what I'm reading.



Her ring is so tacky looking. It looks like something you would find at Forever21 for $2.99. I honestly find those huge stones to be really ugly, they just look cheap.


----------



## poopsie

labelwhore04 said:


> Her ring is so tacky looking. It looks like something you would find at Forever21 for $2.99. I honestly find those huge stones to be really ugly, they just look cheap.





There's nothing quite as touching as a...................simple wedding band 



I also find them tacky and pretentious as hell.


----------



## labelwhore04

poopsie said:


> There's nothing quite as touching as a...................simple wedding band
> 
> 
> 
> I also find them tacky and pretentious as hell.



2 carat is the biggest i would want. Anything bigger looks tacky, and the bigger stones don't seem to sparkle as much. Her Kanye ring is not as bad as the one Hump gave her though, that was such an ugly ring IMO. 

I love my gorgeous (and modest) ring. I think this is the perfect size.


----------



## Swanky

The size has nothing to do w/ sparkle, but ok.


Your ring is beautiful


----------



## blackkitty4378

https://instagram.com/p/2HIj8ZuS-6/?taken-by=kimkardashian

Kim should go back to this look. She still had plastic surgery, but her nose fit her face. And I love her drag queen under eye highlight, but that's just me.

ETA: I'm new here. How do I post a picture so that the Instagram picture shows up? It's bothering me.


----------



## Midge S

Kim's ring is one of the few things I admire about her.  I think that thing is beautiful.  

the one from Hump was terrible though, I agree.


----------



## pukasonqo

labelwhore04 said:


> Her ring is so tacky looking. It looks like something you would find at Forever21 for $2.99. I honestly find those huge stones to be really ugly, they just look cheap.






there is something about huge rings that remind me of the above...
and subtle, class, elegance are not part of the kartrashians vocabulary!


----------



## BPC

Unlike anything about her, Kanye or her family- I think her ring is very tastefully done. 

Big doesn't always equate to tacky, at least I don't think so.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't like huge diamond rings either, I know they're expensive and I'm sure Kim's ring is of great quality but rings like those usually look rather tacky to me.


----------



## Hermes4evah

I like large diamonds like Kim's as long as that's the only jewelry you wear.  Piling on the bling with one of those just cheapens the whole look IMO.  

I'll give Kim credit for one thing -  not counting the rare fugly statement necklace Kanye picks for her - she keeps her jewelry expensive but minimal and chic. Big ring. Big diamond studs sometimes, but that's it other than her simple Nori necklace. With her bad taste and money she could really go overboard. But she doesn't.


----------



## Sasha2012

*EXCLUSIVE: The secret side of Kanye West: Family reveal his young 'mild-mannered and shy' nature... as sweet childhood photos emerge*

Last week Bruce Jenner revealed a side of Kanye West that few get to see as he shared a touching story about how the rapper helped wife Kim Kardashian understand the former Olympian's transition.

And now his sensitive side could once again be seen in never-before-seen pictures of the All Of The Lights hitmaker as a child sitting patiently on the Washington DC Metro with his hands folded and a thoughtful look in his eye.

While Jay-Z dealt drugs and shot his own brother and Snoop Dogg was once charged with being an accessory to murder, Kanye learned to speak Chinese and do Tai Chi when he was ten and grew up in the middle class South Shore area of Chicago.

Although his late mother, Donda, and his father, Ray, divorced when he was three, they remained amicable and Kanye lived with his mother but spent summers with his father.

It was on one such visit that the now 37-year-old rapper met future stepmother Brenda Bentley, who shared this exclusive snap of him aged nine.

She remembers him as a mild mannered boy who wouldn&#8217;t dare interrupt his father - let alone an awards ceremony - and always called her 'Miss Brenda.'

She recalls: 'We were on the Metro because we were going to a parade downtown.

'He was with his father, so he knew he had to behave. Ray wasn&#8217;t too strict as a dad, and it was summer &#8211; so that was playtime.

The 6ft2in athlete - born William - stressed: 'Since then, Kimberly has been, by far, the most accepting, and the easiest to talk to about it.' 

Kanye was a sharp child and university professor Donda &#8211; who died unexpectedly after a cosmetic surgery procedure in 2007 &#8211; even took him to live in China for a year as part of an exchange programme when he was ten, where he learned many new things, and even exported some American culture.

In her book, Raising Kanye, she recalled: 'One day I noticed he was eating a skewer of sheep meat. I had not given him money, so wondered how he had bought it. He&#8217;d been charging the other kids to see him breakdance. He could spin on his head and everything. Fearing he may break his neck or something, I had always forbade him to do it.'

In preparation for their trip abroad Donda had tried to expose Kanye to different cultures and taken him to sample the cuisines of the world including Mexican, Japanese and French - although stubborn the stubborn young star would always order the same thing, a hamburger and fries.

Back in Chicago, Donda &#8211; who had a doctorate degree in English Education and eventually became chairwoman of Chicago State University&#8217;s English department &#8211; was focused on educating her son, and took him to free art classes while restricting the number of hours of TV he was allowed to watch.

He also had chores &#8211; including washing the dishes, mopping the kitchen floor, making his bed, cleaning his room cleaning the bathtub, taking out the trash and cutting the lawn.

Donda wrote: 'Kanye knew what was expected of him at school, he had to make good grades or else.

'I had the black middle class ethic that said you must go to school, do very well and get at least one degree and probably more.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ever-seen-childhood-photos.html#ixzz3YplQ9Wu5


----------



## Encore Hermes

He has an album dropping soon, non?


----------



## Bentley1

Midge S said:


> Kim's ring is one of the few things I admire about her.  I think that thing is beautiful.
> 
> the one from Hump was terrible though, I agree.




I like her ring too, That stone is exquisite. 

The hump ring was an eyesore.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> 2 carat is the biggest i would want. Anything bigger looks tacky, and the bigger stones don't seem to sparkle as much. Her Kanye ring is not as bad as the one Hump gave her though, that was such an ugly ring IMO.
> 
> I love my gorgeous (and modest) ring. I think this is the perfect size.
> View attachment 2979780




Your ring is gorgeous! Congrats, I didn't know you were engaged. [emoji3]


----------



## berrydiva

I'm getting a chuckle at the humble brag going on....lol

Lil' Kanye is a cutie pie! North has all of his expressions.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love her ring. If I had it (ha) I wouldn't wear it day to day.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> i love her ring. If i had it (ha) i wouldn't wear it day to day.


+1


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> 2 carat is the biggest i would want. Anything bigger looks tacky, and the bigger stones don't seem to sparkle as much. Her Kanye ring is not as bad as the one Hump gave her though, that was such an ugly ring IMO.
> 
> I love my gorgeous (and modest) ring. I think this is the perfect size.
> View attachment 2979780



Gorgeous, and I agree about 2 carats, perfect!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I'm getting a chuckle at the humble brag going on....lol
> 
> Lil' Kanye is a cutie pie! North has all of his expressions.



Chuckle. ...I'm eye rolling over here...


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> I'm getting a chuckle at the humble brag going on....lol
> 
> Lil' Kanye is a cutie pie! North has all of his expressions.





Ladybug09 said:


> Chuckle. ...I'm eye rolling over here...



Yep.  I'm gonna call y'all "GO IN" and "LET HAVE".


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Yep.  I'm gonna call y'all "GO IN" and "LET HAVE".



Lol!!


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> *I'm getting a chuckle at the humble brag going on....lol*
> 
> Lil' Kanye is a cutie pie! North has all of his expressions.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Are they getting us ready for Kanye's coming out interview?


----------



## Encore Hermes

labelwhore04 said:


> 2 carat is the biggest i would want. Anything bigger looks tacky, and the bigger stones don't seem to sparkle as much. Her Kanye ring is not as bad as the one Hump gave her though, that was such an ugly ring IMO.
> 
> I love my gorgeous (and modest) ring. I think this is the perfect size.
> View attachment 2979780





Bentley1 said:


> Your ring is gorgeous! Congrats, I didn't know you were engaged. [emoji3]



I didn't know either! Congrats! And beautiful ring! 


Do we ever have tPF bridal showers?


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> Your ring is gorgeous! Congrats, I didn't know you were engaged. [emoji3]



Thanks! It just happened last week so 



berrydiva said:


> I'm getting a chuckle at the humble brag going on....lol
> 
> Lil' Kanye is a cutie pie! North has all of his expressions.



Nice passive aggressiveness, and to correct you, it was a straight up brag. I love my ring and will gladly admit i love showing it off A girl can't be excited about her ring? Damn


----------



## Oryx816

Come on now ladies....whether humble or straight up brag, she is engaged and excited to show her ring.  

Pretty ring--Congrats labelwhore04!


----------



## Oryx816

labelwhore04 said:


> Thanks! It just happened last week so
> 
> 
> 
> Nice passive aggressiveness, and to correct you, it was a straight up brag. I love my ring and will gladly admit i love showing it off




Good for you...get your brag on. . Lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kim Kardashian arriving to Jimmy Kimmel Live! in Hollywood. (April 30)


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> Thanks! It just happened last week so
> 
> 
> 
> Nice passive aggressiveness, and to correct you, it was a straight up brag. I love my ring and will gladly admit i love showing it off A girl can't be excited about her ring? Damn



Congratulations sweetie. Wishing you a million happy days


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Thanks! It just happened last week so
> 
> 
> 
> Nice passive aggressiveness, and to correct you, it was a straight up brag. I love my ring and will gladly admit i love showing it off A girl can't be excited about her ring? Damn


 I wasn't even talking about you...yours _was_ a straight up brag....lol. You should absolutely be excited, it's a beautiful ring.

I'm a huge fan of the humble brag, btw, it takes so much skill to pull it off well but it always makes me chuckle.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kim Kardashian arriving to Jimmy Kimmel Live! in Hollywood. (April 30)



Those hook and eyes are pulling for dear life. wtf


----------



## Encore Hermes

Does.......not...........fit (as usual) what is with the vest. I have seen better sewing in home ec.


----------



## michie

I guess she couldn't wait to get Bruce's old tuxedos and let Kanye tweak them with his Singer sewing machine...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Should we all be getting our Bridget Jones/period undies out now? Is this a thing? Full coverage undies as daywear?

*rushes to sew sequins on Bridget Jones undies and bling my ish up*


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think her thighs are as photoshopped as usual. They actually look like they could hold up the enormous diaper bootie! 

Waiting for a wardrobe malfunction, nothing new on Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kim Kardashian arriving to Jimmy Kimmel Live! in Hollywood. (April 30)


----------



## blackkitty4378

With a better fitting jacket and top I would actually like the look.


----------



## chowlover2

Why does the hairline look so odd on TV? Is it a lace front? It looks like they dyed her scalp in spots to cover bald spots...


----------



## pukasonqo

labelwhore04 said:


> 2 carat is the biggest i would want. Anything bigger looks tacky, and the bigger stones don't seem to sparkle as much. Her Kanye ring is not as bad as the one Hump gave her though, that was such an ugly ring IMO.
> 
> I love my gorgeous (and modest) ring. I think this is the perfect size.
> View attachment 2979780




lovely ring and congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Thanks! It just happened last week so
> Nice passive aggressiveness, and to correct you, it was a straight up brag. I love my ring and will gladly admit i love showing it off A girl can't be excited about her ring? Damn


I'm so happy for you!  Beautiful ring, too!



chowlover2 said:


> Why does the hairline look so odd on TV? Is it a lace front? It looks like they dyed her scalp in spots to cover bald spots...


You're right.  The hairline is odd, now that you mention it.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Their pap did a nice job smoothing it over
From this 


To this


----------



## Jikena

She looks like a man... 

And she needs to stop wearing those grandma undies paired with a transparent skirt.


----------



## stylemepretty

Ugh. Looks like someone coloured her hair in with a sharpie. And why does she insist on slicking it back like that?


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Her ring is so tacky looking. *It looks like something you would find at Forever21 for $2.99. *I honestly find those huge stones to be really ugly, they just look cheap.




:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## .pursefiend.

I am so tired of seeing this chile in her underwear I don't know what to do


----------



## ByeKitty

chowlover2 said:


> Why does the hairline look so odd on TV? Is it a lace front? It looks like they dyed her scalp in spots to cover bald spots...



She's pulling a Travolta!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

labelwhore04 said:


> Her ring is so tacky looking. It looks like something you would find at Forever21 for $2.99. I honestly find those huge stones to be really ugly, they just look cheap.




The Ring and North are the best things to happen since Tweedle Yeez and Tweedle Dumb became a thing.


----------



## zaara10

.pursefiend. said:


> I am so tired of seeing this chile in her underwear I don't know what to do




Ha, me too.
She looks scary in her "silly face" pic. *shudder*


----------



## Lounorada

She looks a thot-witch mess as usual. 

Oh, and Kim, get a bra that actually supports your boobs.


----------



## whimsic

She looks so ugly when she sticks her tongue out. Please stop doing that, Kim, you're 34, it's just not cute anymore.


----------



## gillianna

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kim Kardashian arriving to &#8216;Jimmy Kimmel Live!&#8217; in Hollywood. (April 30)


Just another typical look.  Sleeves too long, bust showing, fabric straining to break, underwear as daywear, hem too long, plastic robot face.  Everything is checked and in order.  Fail on Brian from Splash photoshop in getting the pictures out to make her look thin.  Just saw the one photo was photoshopped to their unreality of how she looks.

What will she look like in 5 years?  Will she still be dressing like this?


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> Thanks! It just happened last week so
> 
> 
> 
> Nice passive aggressiveness, and to correct you, it was a straight up brag. I love my ring and will gladly admit i love showing it off A girl can't be excited about her ring? Damn




Girl!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

*Block all mentions of Kim Kardashian with this browser extension*



> If you want to live in a Kardashian-free world, there's now an ad block for that.
> 
> The KardBlock browser extension, created by the same person who successfully put his resume on Tinder back in September, removes the Kardashians from your feed.
> 
> "We don't care about how Kanye & Kim didn't care when Amy Schumer 'fell over,'" reads the website. "We don't care about who the Kardashians are or aren't sleeping with. We don't care that Kim dyed her hair blonde. We don't care about the Kardashians."
> 
> Sure, there's a lot of other news going on in the world that can sometimes get overshadowed by tabloid gossip, including that about the Kardashian clan. But there is, on the rare occasion, important news that relates to the famous family, especially recently with Bruce Jenner's groundbreaking interview about his gender identity. "We do ... care about raising awareness of transsexuality, the one benefit of the Kardashians," KardBlock says, although it offers no way to filter in Bruce Jenner news while still keeping out the rest of his family.
> 
> The KardBlock team says its next project is to filter out Justin Bieber. Fortunately, a Bieber-free Web app has been available since 2010, when the Shaved Bieber bookmarklet and add-on helped block out all mentions of the Canadian singer.
> 
> Wanting to extricate an ever-present Web celeb from your content is nothing new, but the Internet is infinite. Kardashian content can live right beside politics. And when it intersects, you won't be missing out because of an ad block.



http://www.dailydot.com/entertainment/kardblock-kardashian-free-internet/


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian & Kanye West **GET BENCHED **Forced to Wait for a Table!*

 *         5/1/2015 9:49 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




The folks at Shibuya Sushi have cojones the size of *Kim Kardashian*'s butt cheeks ... because they had the chutzpah to make KK and *Kanye West* sit outside and actually WAIT FOR A TABLE. The humanity!!!
 The couple stopped off in Calabasas after *Kim's appearance on "Jimmy Kimmel Live"*  ... thinking they'd be able to grab a quick bite to eat. But the  restaurant was full and Kimye was forced to hit the bench out front and  wait ... for a whopping 30 minutes!
 To add insult to injury, when they finally got seated ... it was at a  table by the window which ain't great when you're photographed as much  as they are.
 FYI ... *Shibuya Sushi* is very well-reviewed on Yelp, but these pics are the best advertising ever.
_Our sushi is so good, even Kimye will wait for it!_


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3YvArCn2f
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

He always look so bored/upset when she is around. If you don't want to be *true to yourself* Kanye, you can at least pretend you like the arrangement.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kanye looks like such a joy to be around.


----------



## Swanky

Him and those moon boots. . .


----------



## labelwhore04

Kanye is just thinking about the next time he gets to see Riccardo


----------



## Bentley1

Ive been to that sushi joint and it is TINY. What were they supposed to do, ask customers to get up from their dinner for dumb and dumber? The place is too small to have a VIP section or table, so even celebs have to wait.
I'm actually shocked that they stuck around and waited. Knowing Kanye, I expected him to throw a tantrum and go elsewhere. Tons of sushi places in the Valley. 
Eta: and the sushi is not that good there.


----------



## charmesh

They probably had to wait 30 minutes for the table in front of the window to open up. They have to be photographed pretending to be the happy couple somewhere.


----------



## michie

Is he seriously wearing astronaut boots?


----------



## parisienne03

ByeKitty said:


> She's pulling a Travolta!!!




I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/article/paul-mccartney-john-lennon-kanye-west-interview

*Paul McCartney Compares Kanye West to John Lennon (Yes, Really)*

This should quiet those Kanye West critics for a bit. 

The "Black Skinhead" rapper earned high praise from former Beatle and new collaborator Paul McCartney when the legendary musician gave an interview to the U.K.'s Sun newspaper. 

"When I wrote with John [Lennon], he would sit down with a guitar. I would sit down. We'd ping-pong until we had a song. It was like that [with Kanye]," McCartney, 72, said. 

The singer co-wrote West's latest song, "Only One," a reflection inspired by West's late mother Donda C. Williams and his 22-month-old daughter, North. The pair also worked together with Rihanna on "FourFiveSeconds." 

Despite West, 37, and McCartney's fruitful collaboration, the Beatle admits that he was wary of working with the often controversial rapper. 

"He's amazingly talented but controversial and can make eccentric moves," he said. "I realized if it didn't work out we'd just say so and shake hands and leave." 

Luckily, the pair got along. 

McCartney also admitted that he got a kick out of the Twitter response to "Only One" and "FourFiveSeconds," with several young fans Tweeting that West had "discovered" the 21-time Grammy Award winner. 

"It's the best story so we should go with that, it got to be a big Twitter fight. 

"In actual fact the fans who started it then admitted it was a joke. But the point was made. Kids who didn't know me suddenly did because of Kanye and Rihanna."


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm beginning to think the "Paul is dead, replaced by a look-a-like" conspiracy theory may have some weight after that comment.


----------



## zen1965

^ Indeed. 

Yet, I am sure there will be comments in a moment how The Beatles were nothing, stole most of their songs while Kanye is a highly original artist and producer. Been there before. *sigh*


----------



## pukasonqo

lennon must be spinning in his grave
i thought liam gallagher was the next lennon?
although what he said was that working with ye was like working with lennon in the old days


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

labelwhore04 said:


> 2 carat is the biggest i would want. Anything bigger looks tacky, and the bigger stones don't seem to sparkle as much. Her Kanye ring is not as bad as the one Hump gave her though, that was such an ugly ring IMO.
> 
> I love my gorgeous (and modest) ring. I think this is the perfect size.
> View attachment 2979780



Late to the party, but WOW, that is lovely! So happy for you, congratulations! I showed this to my boyfriend for future reference, lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

labelwhore04 said:


> Thanks! It just happened last week so
> 
> 
> 
> Nice passive aggressiveness, and to correct you, it was a straight up brag. I love my ring and will gladly admit i love showing it off A girl can't be excited about her ring? Damn



Perfect response! And why is someone saying they're confused or something?

Good Lord  

Enjoy your ring and brag all you want, it's gorj!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That IS a gorgeous ring! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Stansy

Sooooo, a little princess was born in London. Now where is the big breaking shocking news from Kimmy to draw the attention back to her?


----------



## Mumotons

Stansy said:


> Sooooo, a little princess was born in London. Now where is the big breaking shocking news from Kimmy to draw the attention back to her?




I was thinking the same thing......she'll announce the surrogacy probably


----------



## Stansy

Mumotons said:


> I was thinking the same thing......she'll announce the surrogacy probably



Great minds think alike


----------



## Mumotons

[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ByeKitty

Stansy said:


> Sooooo, a little princess was born in London. Now where is the big breaking shocking news from Kimmy to draw the attention back to her?



Maybe she'll send gifts to William and Kate again, in the form of leather pants and doc martens for the little girl!


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm beginning to think the "Paul is dead, replaced by a look-a-like" conspiracy theory may have some weight after that comment.


The music reviewers always said it was Lennon (and Martin) who were the geniuses behind the Beatles songs and I guess, seeing what Paul has done over the years, kinda confirms that.


----------



## Sassys

Stansy said:


> Sooooo, a little princess was born in London. Now where is the big breaking shocking news from Kimmy to draw the attention back to her?



Met Ball is Monday, so she will wear something crazy


----------



## Stansy

Sassys said:


> Met Ball is this week, so she will where something crazy



Another sofa desaster


----------



## charmesh

I'm surprised that no one in the family was scheduled to host a party in Vegas after the fight.


----------



## YSoLovely

charmesh said:


> I'm surprised that no one in the family was scheduled to host a party in Vegas after the fight.




Diddy, Jay and the like (you know, real celebs) are hosting post-fight parties... Khloe's lucky if she scores an_ invite_ to Diddy's gig.


----------



## pukasonqo

surprised that kimye haven't send any exclusive (read:unsold) yeezus tour or kanye's new line for adidas to england to that other royal couple, what are their names? no, not beyonce and jay-z, i mean those with the plummy accents...


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> surprised that kimye haven't send any exclusive (read:unsold) yeezus tour or kanye's new line for adidas to england to that other royal couple, what are their names? no, not beyonce and jay-z, i mean those with the *plummy accents*...



Never heard that before, but it made me laugh


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> Diddy, Jay and the like (you know, real celebs) are hosting post-fight parties... Khloe's lucky if she scores an_ invite_ to Diddy's gig.



Nahh she's bumping uglies with French so she'll be there in something that reveals her vulva


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/02/kim-kardashian-had-2-hour-dress-fitting-ahead-of-met-gala/

Kim Kardashian shows off her urban street style while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Friday (April 2) in Los Angeles.

The 34-year-old reality star was joined by her husband Kanye West for the flight to New York City, where they will attend the 2015 Met Gala on Monday (May 4).

OMGGGGG I just finished a 2 hour MET Ball dress fitting! I think this is one of my favorite dresses ever!!!!!!! Cant wait, Kim tweeted earlier in the day.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm so bored by her ways


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/02/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-spend-their-night-at-the-studio/

Kim Kardashian shows off her assets in skin-tight jeans and a leather jacket while out on Saturday evening (May 2) in New York City.

The 34-year-old reality star was joined by her husband Kanye West as they made a swift exit out of Pier 59 Studios.

Earlier that same day, Kanye left their Soho apartment solo and headed out to get some stuff done.


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> Never heard that before, but it made me laugh




[emoji74]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That tandoori tan is not flattering


----------



## usmcwifey

Man her clothes must be made out of the worlds stretchiest material...


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol there's nothing urban or stylish about her outfit. However i can't wait to see her ill fitting MET dress especially  after a 2 hour fitting, I'm sure it will be epic.


----------



## charmesh

pixiejenna said:


> Lol there's nothing urban or stylish about her outfit. However i can't wait to see her ill fitting MET dress* especially  after a 2 hour fitting*, I'm sure it will be epic.


But it still won't fit.

I'm hoping Kensington Palace releases the little princess' name that day. No amount of ugly dress will overshadow that. You know they are hoping to make the headlines.


----------



## pixiejenna

charmesh said:


> But it still won't fit.
> 
> I'm hoping Kensington Palace releases the little princess' name that day. No amount of ugly dress will overshadow that. You know they are hoping to make the headlines.



I know it won't fit that's part of why it will be so epic after bragging about her 2 hour fitting.


----------



## redney

ByeKitty said:


> I'm so bored by her ways



Yep.


----------



## schadenfreude

What the eff is up with her hairline? Wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## stylemepretty

That's a (very bad) wig right?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whatever is going on with her hair and face at the moment - its not good.


----------



## Stansy

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/02/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-spend-their-night-at-the-studio/
> 
> Kim Kardashian shows off her assets in skin-tight jeans and a leather jacket while out on Saturday evening (May 2) in New York City.



These are not ***-etts, these are liabilities!


----------



## stylemepretty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whatever is going on with her hair and face at the moment - its not good.



I fear it's only going to get worse.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/02/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-spend-their-night-at-the-studio/
> 
> Kim Kardashian shows off her assets in skin-tight jeans and a leather jacket while out on Saturday evening (May 2) in New York City.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star was joined by her husband Kanye West as they made a swift exit out of Pier 59 Studios.
> 
> Earlier that same day, Kanye left their Soho apartment solo and headed out to get some stuff done.



Photoshoot + Kanye was there = Kim got naked


----------



## widerlet

Looks like her makeup was blended into her hairline and the 'slicked back' look only made it look worse.

I would say, she should try another hairstyle but I doubt she has much real hair left and whatever is there has been fried from the bleach during PFW


----------



## Eva1991

Her face looks so weird in the last pics and her hair's roots look grey. Not a good look.


----------



## littlerock

Apologies if this was already posted but I just saw it and thought it was hilarious.


----------



## dangerouscurves

littlerock said:


> Apologies if this was already posted but I just saw it and thought it was hilarious.
> View attachment 2983258




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

littlerock said:


> Apologies if this was already posted but I just saw it and thought it was hilarious.
> View attachment 2983258




[emoji1][emoji38][emoji1][emoji38][emoji1][emoji38][emoji1]


----------



## BadAzzBish

littlerock said:


> apologies if this was already posted but i just saw it and thought it was hilarious.
> View attachment 2983258




:d:d:d


----------



## Sassys

Bring on the crazy tight outfit


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian bares her ample cleavage for the cameras as she  strips down to skimpy lingerie while giving a taste of what's to come in  new selfie book Selfish*

 As  she prepares for the release of her selfie book, Selfish, Kim Kardashian  appears intent on assuring fans that they'll be treated to a healthy  selection of racy images.
On  Sunday night, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star took to her  Instagram account to share an image of her famous curves as she stripped  down to skimpy pink lingerie.
And  while sending temperatures soaring, the business-savvy star also  boosted potential book sales as she captioned the shot: 'Don't think I  didn't put lots of sexy pics in my new book #SELFISH.'






All by my selfie: Kim Kardashian  posted a racy image of herself on Instagram on Sunday as she promoted  her upcoming book of selfies, Selfish

But  the raven-haired beauty didn't stop there, as she posted another risque  image on the picture-sharing site of just her body, alongside the  caption: 'Goodnight! #PhotoBoothSelfie #SELFISH.'

Over  the weekend, she also took the opportunity to go back in time, uploading  a picture of herself pouting at the camera as she wore blue eye shadow  and large hoop earrings.
'Do  you guys remember this blue eyeshadow Emmy look from 2009? #SELFISH,'  she wrote next to the photo, in which she could easily have been  mistaken for Jennifer Lopez.
                         Kim Kardashian teaches Jimmy Kimmel how to take a selfie









Just for good measure... The star also  uploaded an image of her body from the neck down after assuring fans  there will be a healthy selection of 'sexy pics' in the book

The mother-of-one is currently in New York City, where she has been completing work on the book.
And  she's made the trip a family affair, as she took to Instagram to show  off an image of herself playfully poking her tongue out as she posed  alongside big sister Kourtney and nephew Mason.
She  wrote: 'Love being in NYC! Looking thru my new book Selfish and loving  this pic of @kourtneykardash, Mason & I back in 2010 #SELFISH  (sic).'




Pout and about: Over the weekend, she  also treated her Instagram followers to a throwback picture of a look  she sported to the 2009 Primetime Emmy Awards

                         Throwback! Kim Kardashian looking unrecognisable in 2006





On Saturday, she was spotted on the streets of New York City, where she posed for selfies with an array of fans.
The  Kardashian powerhouse had just flown back to the Big Apple with husband  Kanye West from LA where she appeared on Jimmy Kimmel Live on Thursday  night to promote the book of selfies.
And  comedian and host Jimmy, too, made the most of the opportunity to get  the low down from the selfie queen about how to get the photos just  right.





    Family affair: Kim posed alongside her  sister, Kourtney, and nephew, Mason, in New York City on Sunday - and  informed fans that she's in the Big Apple to go through shots for  Selfish

                         Kim Kardashian shares her expert tips on taking perfect selfie





 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-new-selfie-book-Selfish.html#ixzz3ZBBFUkkE
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hermes4evah

This woman's self absorption is epic.


----------



## blackkitty4378

It's sad... This woman was raised to believe that her looks was all she had to offer and only won approval and attention from her mom when she allowed her mom to pimp her out.


----------



## Jikena

Yep. And it's funny how she never wants to talk about her sextape and  says that she doesn't want this "sex" image anymore... but she does all  of those things. Making a selfies book, and marketing it with the slogan  "there are half naked pictures of me inside guys !!"... Makes me sick.  And do you know that she's put the two naked pictures of her that got  leaked in the book ?... (she said it in her last interview). 

She  has nothing to talk about when she's on TV for an interview. In the  last one she spoke about "how to take the perfect selfie"... Damn, that  woman could change things in the world if she wanted !! And all she does  is take selfies and stupid vapid stuff...

Also, in KUWTK she said that she has no problem with nudity and that looking back, the photoshoot she cried for ("you said it was going to be art and that we wouldn't see anything !!!!!! - the naked pictures with silver all over her body) is her "favourite photoshoot". She also said that "I see those people saying "you're a mom now, you shouldn't do this and that, so what, you're supposed to stop living when you become a mother ? haha"... How can you do this to your kid ? This argument is so ****ty. I think you should never do naked pictures. But that's just my opinion. But when your kids grow up and see naked pictures of you all over the internet and people will mock you saying "I've seen your mom's boobs and vagina"... When you become a mom you have to think about those things. And even before lol, you have to think of the image you're giving. But I know Kim doesn't realise that. I know this subject has been talked about on here so I'm not going to start a new debate lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's just a really pathetic person


----------



## Hermes4evah

Well I guess I wasn't "living" before or after I became a mother because I've never showed strangers my private parts. Who knew?(shrugs)


----------



## Sasha2012

With just hours to go until the annual fashion extravaganza that is the Met Gala, Kim Kardashian is making sure she's red carpet ready.

The 34-year-old star was spotted heading for a work out ahead of the star-studded style ball, which takes place at New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday night.

The fitness fanatic kept her workout gear on as she left the gym, with her famous posterior on show thanks to her sheer leggings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hows-little-sheer-leggings.html#ixzz3ZC4aeX00


----------



## Baileylouise

Why does she insist on not wearing any underwear under clothes pure nastiness


----------



## Stansy

So she is working out with rolling pins? This woman is full of sh!t...


----------



## saira1214

Works out in a regular bra? Weird.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm sick of seeing her nasty fake, droopy a$$ through transparent leggings.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> I'm sick of seeing her nasty fake, droopy a$$ through transparent leggings.





The guys behind her are cracking up


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> The guys behind her are cracking up




Pun intended


----------



## pursegrl12

the guys faces in the backgrounds are giving me life!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

I hope this true because I would bet it ruins Kims evening... *evil laugh* 



*Step away from the smartphones! Self-confessed selfie hater Anna Wintour BANS all smartphone snaps and social media at this year's Met Gala*

Celebrities are going to have to be pretty stealthy about taking selfies at tonight's Met Ball if they want to share the night with their fans online.
According to Page Six, all attendees of this year's Metropolitan Museum of Art Costume Gala will receive notice upon arrival that 'the use of phones for photography and social media will not be permitted' throughout the event, a controversial ban which has apparently come at the request of this evening&#8217;s host, self-confessed selfie hater, Anna Wintour.
Any social media stars like Cara Delevingne, Kim Kardashian, and Rihanna who are desperate to sneak in a few selfies will therefore have to risk facing the wrath of Vogue editor-in-chief Ms. Wintour if they insist on sharing a snap on Instagram

However, the strict selfie ban doesn't mean that no cameras will be present at the event, of course. In fact, Vogue and Relativity Studios are reportedly going to be filming at this evening&#8217;s event for a documentary on the night's celebrated fashion exhibit, called China: Through the Looking Glass.
And while some people have speculated that the ban is being introduced in an effort to make Vogue's documentary and coverage of the event more exclusive, Page Six added that this is not the case.
'It has solely to do with guests&#8217; security and enjoyment of the event,' a source told the publication.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...cial-media-year-s-Met-Gala.html#ixzz3ZCdABJ5Z


----------



## DC-Cutie

saira1214 said:


> Works out in a regular bra? Weird.



How Sway????
She dont work out!!!


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> Pun intended






Definitely....................the puns, like the jokes just write themselves, yanno


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Definitely....................the puns, like the jokes just write themselves, yanno


----------



## usmcwifey

Who knew porn could be captured and made into a book...[emoji58]


----------



## charmesh

Remember when the Met Gala used to be about fundraising and a new exhibition. Now it's just an excuse for fashion house and celebs to get some press. The exhibition is completely secondary, and bad fashion is what gets the most attention as stars try to one up each other.


----------



## CobaltBlu

workout fanatic....hahah


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's wearing Cavalli to the Met...that should be interesting.


----------



## NY_Mami

Kim supposedly is wearing Cavalli to the Gala.... Tacky is as tacky does....


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I'm confused, it says she's leaving the gym...but that looks like a restaurant, no?


----------



## ebonyone

I hope she looks good this year maybe it will be good since Cavalli isn't doing the designing.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kim Kardashian bares her ample cleavage for the cameras as she  strips down to skimpy lingerie while giving a taste of what's to come in  new selfie book Selfish*
> 
> As  she prepares for the release of her selfie book, Selfish, Kim Kardashian  appears intent on assuring fans that they'll be treated to a healthy  selection of racy images.
> On  Sunday night, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star took to her  Instagram account to share an image of her famous curves as she stripped  down to skimpy pink lingerie.
> And  while sending temperatures soaring, the business-savvy star also  boosted potential book sales as she captioned the shot: 'Don't think I  didn't put lots of sexy pics in my new book #SELFISH.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/04/09/284BAD0200000578-3066998-image-a-30_1430726496531.jpg
> All by my selfie: Kim Kardashian  posted a racy image of herself on Instagram on Sunday as she promoted  her upcoming book of selfies, Selfish
> 
> But  the raven-haired beauty didn't stop there, as she posted another risque  image on the picture-sharing site of just her body, alongside the  caption: 'Goodnight! #PhotoBoothSelfie #SELFISH.'
> 
> Over  the weekend, she also took the opportunity to go back in time, uploading  a picture of herself pouting at the camera as she wore blue eye shadow  and large hoop earrings.
> 'Do  you guys remember this blue eyeshadow Emmy look from 2009? #SELFISH,'  she wrote next to the photo, in which she could easily have been  mistaken for Jennifer Lopez.
> Kim Kardashian teaches Jimmy Kimmel how to take a selfie
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/01/22/video-undefined-2837E37200000578-788_636x358.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/04/09/284BADA400000578-3066998-image-a-31_1430726501719.jpg
> Just for good measure... The star also  uploaded an image of her body from the neck down after assuring fans  there will be a healthy selection of 'sexy pics' in the book
> 
> The mother-of-one is currently in New York City, where she has been completing work on the book.
> And  she's made the trip a family affair, as she took to Instagram to show  off an image of herself playfully poking her tongue out as she posed  alongside big sister Kourtney and nephew Mason.
> She  wrote: 'Love being in NYC! Looking thru my new book Selfish and loving  this pic of @kourtneykardash, Mason & I back in 2010 #SELFISH  (sic).'
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/04/09/284BAE5600000578-3066998-image-a-32_1430726506229.jpg
> Pout and about: Over the weekend, she  also treated her Instagram followers to a throwback picture of a look  she sported to the 2009 Primetime Emmy Awards
> 
> Throwback! Kim Kardashian looking unrecognisable in 2006
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/06/video-undefined-25632FD900000578-768_636x358.jpg
> 
> On Saturday, she was spotted on the streets of New York City, where she posed for selfies with an array of fans.
> The  Kardashian powerhouse had just flown back to the Big Apple with husband  Kanye West from LA where she appeared on Jimmy Kimmel Live on Thursday  night to promote the book of selfies.
> And  comedian and host Jimmy, too, made the most of the opportunity to get  the low down from the selfie queen about how to get the photos just  right.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/04/09/284BAE3E00000578-3066998-image-a-33_1430726528214.jpg
> 
> Family affair: Kim posed alongside her  sister, Kourtney, and nephew, Mason, in New York City on Sunday - and  informed fans that she's in the Big Apple to go through shots for  Selfish
> 
> Kim Kardashian shares her expert tips on taking perfect selfie
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/02/video-undefined-25453FF100000578-639_637x389.jpg
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-new-selfie-book-Selfish.html#ixzz3ZBBFUkkE
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Those pictures in the bra and panties cannot be recent


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ummm she looks stuffed in there and he's wearing his uniform


----------



## redney

Is he wearing a velvet bathrobe?


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## buzzytoes

I would like it a lot better if she didn't look like she was flashing her who-ha and her ***. I am okay with that look occasionally but she does it all. the. time.


----------



## Bentley1

So I'm assuming her sisters have never gotten an invite to the Met? Her hair and makeup/alien face look rough. She legit scares me when she slicks her hair back, her face is too far gone to carry that look without scaring folks. I can't see enough of her gown to pick on it accurately.
So far, I'm not digging the Dynasty-esque bejeweled shoulder pads.


----------



## Midge S

From what I can see the beading looks beautiful, but I HATE epaulettes.  She isn't the Captain.   Or Tenille for that matter.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## buzzytoes

Kim you look like you are wearing a pageant gown.


----------



## GoGlam

What theme did Kim dress for? The Icecapades?


----------



## Sassys

telling her do not mess up lol


----------



## BPC

GoGlam said:


> What theme did Kim dress for? The Icecapades?



:lolots: Now that you said it, I totally see it..


----------



## littlerock

Too many bulging body parts and too little fabric, per usual. Le sigh..


----------



## GoGlam

BPC said:


> :lolots: Now that you said it, I totally see it..




[emoji13]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's like Bjork's swan dress threw up on a nude Spanx sausage casing.


----------



## littlerock

One pop of a bead or thread and we'll see her nekkid, yet again.


----------



## Lounorada

Kim looks like a glorified prostitute. That dress is basically a white copy-cat thot-version of the Givenchy HC dress Bey wore to the Met Gala in 2012... Kanye hasn't an original idea in his head.

 This dress was stunning:


----------



## redney

GoGlam said:


> What theme did Kim dress for? The Icecapades?



Perfect!


----------



## Sassys

I knew that dress looked familar


----------



## littlerock

^ Oh snap.

And Bey totally wears it better.


----------



## CeeJay

http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13258404/2015-met-gala-red-carpet/#1

What kills me about this, is that they have 3 voting categories: 

>  Original
>  Elegant
>  Daring

Hey .. where's the "Trashy"????


----------



## Midge S

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's like Bjork's swan dress threw up on a nude Spanx sausage casing.


:salute:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's what Krystal Carrington would wear if she was a Madam.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Bentley1 said:


> So I'm assuming her sisters have never gotten an invite to the Met? Her hair and makeup/alien face look rough. She legit scares me when she slicks her hair back, her face is too far gone to carry that look without scaring folks. I can't see enough of her gown to pick on it accurately.
> So far, I'm not digging the Dynasty-esque bejeweled shoulder pads.




Her mom is there too and she looks awful too.


----------



## GoGlam

redney said:


> Perfect!
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ba/1b/b4/ba1bb4b8fd64e7609b8e10ef34a2d978.jpg




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Kanye: "Your feather diarrhea is streaming down your legs and pooling at your feet...."

Kim: "But, do I look sexy?"


----------



## GoGlam

Beyoncé looks terrible in it too.  Beyoncé looks larger than Kim which is surprising to me but I have to remind myself she uses photoshop just as much if not more than Kim!  Kim is an ice skating bride in that dress [emoji135]


----------



## blackkitty4378

Looks like that 2 hour fitting paid off, though. Finally sleeves that are the appropriate length, and no fat rolls (at least in the photos). It would be interesting to see what it looks like on video with no photoshop...


----------



## prettyprincess

Theres a "who wore it better" on Perez.  I voted B of course.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's what Krystal Carrington would wear if she was a Madam.



Lol!!


----------



## ByeKitty

It's not flattering but it's...interesting. You can see they put a lot of time into making this dress.


----------



## Swanky

Hers isn't really any worse than JLos or a few others.


----------



## saira1214

Doesn't fit with the theme.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is too short for it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hers isn't really any worse than JLos or a few others.



Swanky....that's not helping...lol. JLo's is awful too


----------



## Swanky

I'm just sayin'!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Yawn


----------



## zippie

bagouttahell said:


> she is too short for it.




way too short


----------



## AshTx.1

I kind of like the dress.... :}


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been hit or miss over the last couple of years at the Met Gala.

But this year Kim Kardashian made sure to put her best assets forward in a Roberto Cavalli gown, successfully nullifying any whispers of a repeat of her 2013 fashion nightmare.

The 34-year-old displayed her heavenly figure on Monday night at the Anna Wintour hosted event in a sheer lace gown, revealing she had forgone underwear for the evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sheer-Roberto-Cavalli-gown.html#ixzz3ZDukSB2P


----------



## charmesh

She skips underwear when she goes to the gym, so why not skip them on the red carpet. And even with the pretty dress she won't be remembered because Rhinna wore May West's bathrobe.


----------



## deltalady

I feel like this look is predictable.


----------



## charmesh

deltalady said:


> I feel like this look is predictable.


Because it is Beyonce's signature look. She wears a version of this dress to the Met Gala every year.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

She's so tacky.


----------



## schadenfreude

It looks like she's wearing of those $20 adhesive silicone "bras". The dress is Dynasty horrible but it at least deserves proper pasties or nipple covers to keep the look seamless. The inability to get by with nipple covers is a sign, Kim.


----------



## ebonyone

It looks like one Beyonce wore .


----------



## madeinnyc

I don't hate the dress but I don't love it either. I think it's pretty. The details are nice.


----------



## labelwhore04

Its not flattering from the front, makes her look wide. The dress itself is pretty, it would look gorge on someone like Kendall


----------



## Bentley1

In theory, I do like the dress. Just not on her. She's too short, wide and stocky.        Nice try.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That dress needed some built-in support.  Boobs hovering at the waistline are never flattering.


----------



## Freckles1

She's a train wreck


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The dress is gorgeous, just not on her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Im afraid of what her chest looks like up close. 

It is not a flattering style on her body imo. 






Oh the thirst


----------



## Oryx816

bentley1 said:


> in theory, i do like the dress. Just not on her. She's too short, wide and stocky.        Nice try.




+1


----------



## ChanelMommy

No. *my eyes* runs from thread.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kanye is depressing to look at. 
Kim is all a.ss no class. 
Nothing new here.


----------



## michie

Does Kanye keep dressing like an extra from _Django_ to keep the focus on Kim?


----------



## YSoLovely

It's the ugly stepchild of Beyonce's 2012 MET Gala look and Rihanna's #ICONIC nekkid dress


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I actually like this, maybe because I love white and beaded and anything that sparkles.


----------



## Bzemom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's what Krystal Carrington would wear if she was a Madam.



What did Mrs. Carrington ever do to you!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> Im afraid of what her chest looks like up close.
> 
> It is not a flattering style on her body imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the thirst



So basically you see all her goodies through the dress.


----------



## Bentley1

Her waist is a lot wider than I thought. No spanx to cinch her in.


----------



## Bzemom

Ladybug09 said:


> So basically you see all her goodies through the dress.



Are they still considered goodies if she always has them on display?


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> Her waist is a lot wider than I thought. No spanx to cinch her in.



More like no Brian Prahl to photoshop her pic!


----------



## Oryx816

Bzemom said:


> Are they still considered goodies if she always has them on display?




Are they goodies after being peed on?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Bentley1 said:


> Her waist is a lot wider than I thought. No spanx to cinch her in.




Good point, I didn't even notice! It's way wider, especially with all those touched up pictures she always posts.


----------



## Oryx816

This is a dress for a statuesque woman.  It cuts her at the mid calf and makes her shorter, dumpier, and as Bentley1 rightly pointed out--wider.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim's body looks misshapen. 
Just bad all around.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Nothing new here, she tried hard, and failed harder. This seems to be the constant theme of her red carpet appearances. Oh and once again, she is wearing a dress that is designed for someone with a completely different body type to her, in fact I think this is probably one of the worst dresses she's ever worn for her body type. It's not an ugly dress - if only someone tall and thin was wearing it. I seriously wonder what this woman sees when she looks in the mirror  She is in her mid 30s, when is she going to get a clue and learn to dress for her shape, instead of dressing like she's got Kendall's body.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Her waist is a lot wider than I thought. No spanx to cinch her in.


I think that's why they added the shoulder pads&#8230; makes the waist and hips look smaller.  They must have felt she needed it?


----------



## caitlin1214

I was reading through the thread backwards and I'm reading the comments. I remember her Tweeting about her last fitting before the Met Ball and I thought, "White beaded? That's not, to quote her, 'crazy'. 

I get to the picture of the dress and though, "Oh, no." 


So last year, Rihanna bared bared her midriff and Kim showed her shoulders and leg. 

This year, Rihanna's covered up in fur-trimmed yellow (with a gorgeous train) and Kim's going for the nekkid look. 

Beyonce's doing that, too. (And hers looks better.)


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> I think that's why they added the shoulder pads makes the waist and hips look smaller.  They must have felt she needed it?




They would have needed shoulder pads made for the Hulk to pull off that trick on her.


----------



## DDO408

First post in this thread - hope it works!

The dress reminded me of Zuul in the movie Ghostbusters. [emoji16]


----------



## CobaltBlu

horrible. The beadwork is beautiful, but the dress is just craptastic on her, and the smug look on her face is just ridiculous. She makes that dress look cheap. So many terrible looks this year.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> *I think that's why they added the shoulder pads*&#8230; makes the waist and hips look smaller.  They must have felt she needed it?



Good call!  She would look thick-r without them imo


----------



## Sasha2012

*kimkardashian* With my idol @jlo photo by Kanye









*kimkardashian* Met @diplo x Kanye x @Madonna 









*kimkardashian* Met Gala with @theMarcJacobs and Cher!!!









*kimkardashian* This beauty, this icon! I'm so so happy I met her!!!! We spoke about our amazing Armenian journeys! And that Bob Mackie gown she wore to the Met 1974









*kimkardashian* I just love this girl  @ladygaga









*kimkardashian* Tonight's inspiration! Cher at the 1st ever Met Gala! I just met her and told her this photo was my inspiration for my dress tonight! She is so beautiful! So happy I met her






via instagram


----------



## caitlin1214

If she wanted to wear something daring to the ball, she should have covered herself up with something that actually fits.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think her hair and makeup look good and I like the open back part of the dress.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> *kimkardashian* With my idol @jlo photo by Kanye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram





Photo by Kanye, photoshop by ????
Nice curves... on the floor....


----------



## Encore Hermes

So from the back she has a waist?


----------



## stylemepretty

She photoshopped herself a tiny waist in that pic with JLo. Ain't foolin' anyone Kimberly!


----------



## VickyB

CeeJay said:


> http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13258404/2015-met-gala-red-carpet/#1
> 
> What kills me about this, is that they have 3 voting categories:
> 
> >  Original
> >  Elegant
> >  Daring
> 
> Hey .. where's the "Trashy"????



My exact thought!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Amazing Armenian Journey? :lolots: OK Kim.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been hit or miss over the last couple of years at the Met Gala.
> 
> But this year Kim Kardashian made sure to put her best assets forward in a Roberto Cavalli gown, successfully nullifying any whispers of a repeat of her 2013 fashion nightmare.
> 
> The 34-year-old displayed her heavenly figure on Monday night at the Anna Wintour hosted event in a sheer lace gown, revealing she had forgone underwear for the evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sheer-Roberto-Cavalli-gown.html#ixzz3ZDukSB2P



This dress would haven been perfect if she had been part of  Sigfried & Roy 's show.


----------



## VickyB

One more thought, why is she so proud of those big saggy breasts? Yikes!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DDO408 said:


> View attachment 2985164
> 
> 
> First post in this thread - hope it works!
> 
> The dress reminded me of Zuul in the movie Ghostbusters. [emoji16]



Looks like PMK in Kim's dress at the Met.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Im afraid of what her chest looks like up close.
> 
> It is not a flattering style on her body imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the thirst



Breasts/undergarment(cantilever) would help the look if they were the same color as her spray tan.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> So from the back she has a waist?
> View attachment 2985227
> View attachment 2985229



So true!!!!


----------



## JessicaKate89

Lounorada said:


> Kim looks like a glorified prostitute. That dress is basically a white copy-cat thot-version of the Givenchy HC dress Bey wore to the Met Gala in 2012... Kanye hasn't an original idea in his head.
> 
> This dress was stunning:




Kanye didn't design the dress. Lol i don't see any significant resemblance to beyoncea dress.


----------



## Jikena

I was about to say that I liked the fact that we couldn't see her spanx so it looks like she's not wearing one (whereas for Beyonce's dress we can see the spanx and it looks weird to me) but... after seeing a bunch of pictures, she's not actually wearing one ?! She's naked under this dress... ? Oo Also, I was thinking that it fitted her but we can see the difference between that one picture with the flash (wide stomach/hips) and the photoshopped pictures, and with the flash she looks completely naked which isn't nice... But in the other pictures, I love the dress. More coverage would have been better.


----------



## Lounorada

JessicaKate89 said:


> Kanye didn't design the dress. Lol i don't see any significant resemblance to beyoncea dress.


 

I know Kanye didn't design the dress, Peter Dundas designed it (for Roberto Cavalli). I meant, you can be sure Kanye had an input on the design of the dress, everyone knows he has a 'vision' and an opinion for everything.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Looks like she made Vogue's Best Dressed slideshow....

http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13258407/met-gala-best-dressed-2015-celebrities-red-carpet/#1


----------



## Jikena

Omg. Some of those outfits are just...


----------



## AECornell

Did Rihanna kill big bird?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kim looks tore up from the floor up, beat up from the feet up, if you will.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> Her waist is a lot wider than I thought. No spanx to cinch her in.



Yeah im confused. I thought her waist was tiny.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> I know Kanye didn't design the dress, Peter Dundas designed it (for Roberto Cavalli). I meant, you can be sure Kanye had an input on the design of the dress, everyone knows he has a 'vision' and an opinion for everything.


Yes, and his wife's fashion choices seem to be a main focus for him...


----------



## ByeKitty

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Looks like she made Vogue's Best Dressed slideshow....
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13258407/met-gala-best-dressed-2015-celebrities-red-carpet/#1



Oh man I love Fan Bing Bing!! And Helen Mirren also looked fantastic! But my fave is Amal Clooney


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

I liked her dress much more than a lot of the other stuff she's been wearing lately.


----------



## Gaby87

Yea, I also liked the dress and I think it looks nice on her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Werk it 





Getty images


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> I was about to say that I liked the fact that we couldn't see her spanx so it looks like she's not wearing one.


I would think, considering these are couture dresses, fitted to exact measurements and costly a huge sum, the 'spanx" is part of the dress, along with anything that needs controlling and lifting.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think kim needs to learn a new trick I'm tired of seeing her naked. I think this sheer number is her way of saying f u to everyone who made fun of her hedious couch dress she wore. She's still trying to show the world she still has it.

Also the only pic of yeaz smiling is when they are with Marc Jacobs is he cheating on Ricardo?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AECornell said:


> Did Rihanna kill big bird?



I was thinking she looked like an omelette!


----------



## Lounorada

She just makes me-> 
Kanye looks like he'd rather be anywhere else... 



Vogue


----------



## berrydiva

I think that dress is beautiful but I'm just so over seeing Kim naked. It's just not interesting anymore. Besides, I think Rihanna's Tom Ford CFDA dress killed the naked dress game. Dunno...maybe I would've liked it more on Kim if I didn't see so much of her boobs perhaps...it's just so tired at this point.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> *kimkardashian* With my idol @jlo photo by Kanye
> 
> 
> *kimkardashian* This beauty, this icon! I'm so so happy I met her!!!! We spoke about our amazing Armenian journeys! And that Bob Mackie gown she wore to the Met 1974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



'Amazing Armenian journeys'????????????????????

:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## AECornell

But Cher looks goooood! Kim is NOT going to look like that in 40 years.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> I think that dress is beautiful but I'm just so over seeing Kim naked. It's just not interesting anymore. Besides, I think Rihanna's Tom Ford CFDA dress killed the naked dress game. Dunno...maybe I would've liked it more on Kim if I didn't see so much of her boobs perhaps...it's just so tired at this point.


Rihanna's dress from last year? That dress was by Adam Selman. I remember because I thought it was too naked but the beading was beautiful


----------



## shaurin

DDO408 said:


> View attachment 2985164
> 
> 
> First post in this thread - hope it works!
> 
> The dress reminded me of Zuul in the movie Ghostbusters. [emoji16]


 
lmao


----------



## buzzytoes

Lounorada said:


> She just makes me->
> Kanye looks like he'd rather be anywhere else...
> 
> 
> 
> Vogue




Does ALT have something against Kanye? They basically ignored each other while Kim was there and ALT didn't even acknowledge him until they were leaving. Interesting!


----------



## sdkitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Its not flattering from the front, makes her look wide. The dress itself is pretty, it would look gorge on someone like Kendall


she IS wide.....Daily Mail saying "heavenly figure" is just beyond ridiculous IMO


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> I would think, considering these are couture dresses, fitted to exact measurements and costly a huge sum, the 'spanx" is part of the dress, along with anything that needs controlling and lifting.


The dresses are just borrowed. If you buy the dress you get it made to perfectly fit your body. Kim isn't going to spend the money to get a perfect dress. She isn't even capable of having the clothes she buys properly tailored.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I think that dress is beautiful but I'm just so over seeing Kim naked. It's just not interesting anymore. Besides, I think Rihanna's Tom Ford CFDA dress killed the naked dress game. Dunno...maybe I would've liked it more on Kim if I didn't see so much of her boobs perhaps...it's just so tired at this point.


 

I agree with all of this!


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> The dresses are just borrowed. If you buy the dress you get it made to perfectly fit your body. Kim isn't going to spend the money to get a perfect dress. She isn't even capable of having the clothes she buys properly tailored.


I thought she said she had a two hour fitting the day before? 

Also, wouldn't the dress have a spanx type undergarment already inside?


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> I thought she said she had a two hour fitting the day before?
> 
> Also, wouldn't the dress have a spanx type undergarment already inside?



I don't think the dress was made exclusively for her. I'm sure they pinned it here or there but I don't think they would make permanent changes to such an expensive dress that is just borrowed. With couture buyers the dress is made to your measurements from the very beginning of cutting the pattern. 

And how is she not afraid the her vagina is going to show when she sits? Dresses that are sheer on the runway are usually lined when they are actually made.


----------



## beekmanhill

charmesh said:


> I don't think the dress was made exclusively for her. I'm sure they pinned it here or there but I don't think they would make permanent changes to such an expensive dress that is just borrowed. With couture buyers the dress is made to your measurements from the very beginning of cutting the pattern.
> 
> And how is she not afraid the her vagina is going to show when she sits? Dresses that are sheer on the runway are usually lined when they are actually made.



I hate the level of vulgarity that has crept into the outfits at this event.  Used to be so elegant.   
Bey and Kimmy took the proverbial cake.


----------



## NovemberRain

Omg she needs a winch to lift those saggy abominations she calls boobs up.


----------



## charmesh

beekmanhill said:


> I hate the level of vulgarity that has crept into the outfits at this event.  Used to be so elegant.
> Bey and Kimmy took the proverbial cake.



Those days are over. Anna isn't about anything other than having people kiss her behind. Where are the photos of the socialites who actually write the checks to the Costume Institute? Not just the former Vogue employees but the women who keep NY fundraising going. Vogue needs a new editor, one who actually cares about fashion and not just personal power


----------



## Jikena

Lol it's funny when the guy asks her where she keeps all of those dresses and she says that she has an "archive" (couldn't hear) where all her dresses are blablabla. And we all know dresses like those are borrowed. That's why stars always have to say the name of the creator.


----------



## beekmanhill

charmesh said:


> Those days are over. Anna isn't about anything other than having people kiss her behind. Where are the photos of the socialites who actually write the checks to the Costume Institute? Not just the former Vogue employees but the women who keep NY fundraising going. Vogue needs a new editor, one who actually cares about fashion and not just personal power



Oh, the magazine is long overdue for a new editor. 

Don't you assume Anna demands a financial tribute for a ticket to the gala, especially from the high dollar types like Bey and Gaga and Kimye?   I always assumed so, maybe I'm wrong.

Then she stocks the place with models and starlets to get more publicity.  They probably get freebies.  

I always find it funny because most of these people don't even know where the Met is, guaranteed.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim: I Didn't Copy Beyonce*



:lolots::lolots:





The Internet freaked out over  Kim Kardashian's dress at the Met Gala on Monday, buzzing over the  similarity to Beyonce's 2012 Met dress.
The  reality star took to Instagram, explaining that her sheer white dress  (Peter Dundas' first gown for Roberto Cavalli) that was edged with  feathers was inspired Cher.




"Tonight's inspiration! Cher at  the 1st ever Met Gala!" she captioned a photo of Cher in a similar white  dress the singer wore in the '70s. "I just met her and told her this  photo was my inspiration for my dress tonight! She is so beautiful! So  happy I met her!"

"This beauty, this icon! I'm so so happy I met her!!!! We spoke about  our amazing Armenian journeys!" Kim captioned the photo. "And that Bob  Mackie gown she wore to the Met 1974."





https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/kim-didnt-copy-beyonce-151556395.html​


----------



## BPC

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, the magazine is long overdue for a new editor.
> 
> Don't you assume Anna demands a financial tribute for a ticket to the gala, especially from the high dollar types like Bey and Gaga and Kimye?   I always assumed so, maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Then she stocks the place with models and starlets to get more publicity.  They probably get freebies.
> 
> I always find it funny because most of these people don't even know where the Met is, guaranteed.



I dunno.. I'd like to think most people that are interested do..

Either way, I thought this link was interesting. 

The very first Met Gala 1960.
http://time.com/3834861/met-gala-1960/


----------



## beekmanhill

Thanks for the article and pictures.  Interesting.

I remember the days when Pat Buckley and Nan Kempner and the like revived the Gala and put it back on the front burner.  Everyone was so elegant then.  I guess it was late 70's.  

I doubt if Justin Bieber has ever set foot in the museum except to attend the Gala.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian made another bold fashion assault on New York on Tuesday as she headed out of her New York apartment.
The 34-year-old reality star was seen leaving her Soho complex in a stunning white ensemble consisting of a figure-hugging lace top and a split white skirt. Body forming Spanx were also visible.

Kim turned heads in a sheer Roberto Cavalli gown at last night's Met Gala, but had some hot competition in the form of Beyonce, whose almost-naked Givenchy ensemble arguably stole the show. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hion-face-Beyonce-Met-Gala.html#ixzz3ZITCS7uw


----------



## charmesh

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks for the article and pictures.  Interesting.
> 
> I remember the days when Pat Buckley and Nan Kempner and the like revived the Gala and put it back on the front burner.  Everyone was so elegant then.  I guess it was late 70's.
> 
> I doubt if Justin Bieber has ever set foot in the museum except to attend the Gala.



Do you remember all the lovely camellias at the Chanel exhibition party? Now it's just a spring version of the Oscars. Just a bunch of celebs there on the designers' dime trying to one up one another in borrowed dresses


----------



## labelwhore04

She needs to stop with the slicked back hairstyle. It's not cute in any way.


----------



## poopsie

LOL it looks like she is there by herself


----------



## Lounorada

Rih performing at the Met Gala... Kim sitting there like a fool.







tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Rih performing at the Met Gala... Kim sitting there like a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr






kim looks like a damn idiot just sitting there!!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## SouthTampa

BPC said:


> I dunno.. I'd like to think most people that are interested do..
> 
> Either way, I thought this link was interesting.
> 
> The very first Met Gala 1960.
> http://time.com/3834861/met-gala-1960/


Thank you.  I loved the photos.   Times have definitely changed.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> I know Kanye didn't design the dress, Peter Dundas designed it (for Roberto Cavalli). I meant, you can be sure Kanye had an input on the design of the dress, everyone knows he has a 'vision' and an opinion for everything.




Peter Dundas of Emilio Pucci? Did he move to Cavalli?


----------



## Encore Hermes

This doesn't work does it


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> This doesn't work does it


Lumps and bumps, droopy squashed boobs and a fake concrete a$$. She looks a rough mess.
And is that spanx showing under the skirt slit?


----------



## usmcwifey

She is literally the color of an Oompa Loompa....


----------



## Kansashalo

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hion-face-Beyonce-Met-Gala.html#ixzz3ZITCS7uw



> Body forming Spanx were also visible.


----------



## widerlet

Her face looks good, since she kept it in one "expression" all night. But I would be so nice if she had worn something more covered up. Not throwing shade at Kim but the naked dress is SO OVERDONE.
The Met gala just sealed it's coffin for me, I didn't like Bey's look at all and JLo (and I've adored JLo for years!).

Next! Kim's gown was gorgeous but the look is overplayed, you've got girls wearing these kind of dresses to prom now, ugh so over it.


----------



## Hobbsy

Encore Hermes said:


> This doesn't work does it



No


----------



## littlerock

widerlet said:


> Her face looks good, since she kept it in one "expression" all night. But I would be so nice if she had worn something more covered up. Not throwing shade at Kim* but the naked dress is SO OVERDONE.*
> The Met gala just sealed it's coffin for me, I didn't like Bey's look at all and JLo (and I've adored JLo for years!).
> 
> Next! Kim's gown was gorgeous but the look is overplayed, you've got girls wearing these kind of dresses to prom now, ugh so over it.



The naked dress has beaten to death. As far as I'm concerned no one can out do Halle Berry in a tastefull naked dress. She is the queen. Everyone else is just trying.


----------



## widerlet

Also! I'd like to add, Kanye looked like a complete **** (I'm being nice) at the MET gala, his grumpy face is such a downer. And if I were Kim, I'd rather walk alone than have him sulking around in the background like a bored bodyguard. Maybe he's extremely introverted, in which case he shouldn't attend these events because he always looks miserable and makes me feel really bad for Kim. It never looks like love between them. At least not reciprocated love.


----------



## beekmanhill

charmesh said:


> Do you remember all the lovely camellias at the Chanel exhibition party? Now it's just a spring version of the Oscars. Just a bunch of celebs there on the designers' dime trying to one up one another in borrowed dresses



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/s...TG-MOD-42950-05-05-HD&WT.mc_ev=click&WT.mc_c=

Anna does make a lot of money for the Costume Exhibit.


----------



## charmesh

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/s...TG-MOD-42950-05-05-HD&WT.mc_ev=click&WT.mc_c=
> 
> She does make a lot of money for the Costume Enhibit.


But sooner or later the real donors who write the big checks are going to get fed up with the circus. Most of the celebrities are there as guests of the designers who buy their tickets and loan the dresses.


----------



## beekmanhill

Encore Hermes said:


> This doesn't work does it



I saw the line for this.  At 9AM there was over a one block line to buy the book  After buying the book , one would go to another line, book in hand, to wait for her to sign it (I asked one of the people in the line).  She wasn't scheduled to arrive until noon.  I'll never understand it.  Store hadn't even opened when I saw the line.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I think that dress is beautiful but I'm just so over seeing Kim naked. It's just not interesting anymore. Besides, I think Rihanna's Tom Ford CFDA dress killed the naked dress game. Dunno...maybe I would've liked it more on Kim if I didn't see so much of her boobs perhaps...it's just so tired at this point.




That dress Rihanna wore to CFDA was the be all and end all of naked dresses.  Everyone else should just stop now.


----------



## Oryx816

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks for the article and pictures.  Interesting.
> 
> I remember the days when Pat Buckley and Nan Kempner and the like revived the Gala and put it back on the front burner.  Everyone was so elegant then.  I guess it was late 70's.
> 
> I doubt if Justin Bieber has ever set foot in the museum except to attend the Gala.




Those were the days!

Bieber surely isn't the only one in that crowd who has never set foot at the Met except for the Gala.....


----------



## Hermes4evah

Kim probably doesn't know what the Met is.


----------



## Jikena

There's nothing wrong with Kim's body (except her huge arse) but she needs to stop wearing too tight !!! It's so annoying. Does she even look in a mirror before going out ? Doesn't she see those fat rolls in the pap photos ? And why wear spanx when your stomach is already flat and it's giving you fat rolls...


----------



## Oryx816

I find several things objectionable about her body:

Diaper butt

Wide waist

The overly worked on face

The lack of a brain

Her orange skin tone

And those giant pork buns she calls breasts, flopping down on her belly


Other than that, yes, there is nothing wrong with her limbs.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I find several things objectionable about her body:
> 
> Diaper butt
> 
> Wide waist
> 
> The overly worked on face
> 
> The lack of a brain
> 
> Her orange skin tone
> 
> And those giant pork buns she calls breasts, flopping down on her belly
> 
> 
> Other than that, yes, there is nothing wrong with her limbs.


----------



## Jikena

I'm talking about her body. Having a wide waist isn't a problem. She doesn't have to have Kendall's body to be beautiful. But she keeps wearing stuff that don't fit. That's all I meant.


----------



## michie

Jikena said:


> I'm talking about her body. Having a wide waist isn't a problem. She doesn't have to have Kendall's body to be beautiful. But she keeps wearing stuff that don't fit. That's all I meant.



Right. The only thing that's truly wrong with Kim's body is her clothes are all wrong for her body, plain and simple.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Clothes will never fit her properly while she has THAT a** - purely because its out of proportion with the rest of her body.

It sits at the top of her legs like a 3-day old pumpkin on a stick.

Other gals have bigger booties and look great - because its theirs..


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> I'm talking about her body. Having a wide waist isn't a problem. She doesn't have to have Kendall's body to be beautiful. But she keeps wearing stuff that don't fit. That's all I meant.


I'm not even sure anyone cares if her waist is wide-ish. It's just that she puts out those photo-shopped pictures where she has a tiny one, so when we see the real thing, people comment on it.

From a quick goggle search:


----------



## Jikena

Yes I know, I've said it. Her arse looks terrible, it's huge, fake, etc. But if she didn't have it, she would look good... and if she'd dress properly. It's like, fat/chubby women can look good, they just have to wear what suit them. For example, tight around the boobs and light/large around the waist. Whereas if they wear tight shirts we'll see fat rolls everywhere and that won't look good at all. Everyone can look good if they dress properly for their body. So, again, if Kim wasn't wearing those ugly tight stuff with spanx under it, she'd look way better. Kim doesn't like her body and always photoshops it and wears spanx to look thiner but the opposite happens. Anyway, my first comment wasn't a critic about people's comments, it's just how I feel.


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not even sure anyone cares if her waist is wide-ish. It's just that she puts out those photo-shopped pictures where she has a tiny one, so when we see the real thing, people comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> From a quick goggle search:




Right.  I have a problem with her primarily because of her hypocrisy.  She claims to be "natural" but she is all about plastic surgery and photoshop, so she deserves all the criticism she gets, because she is a tremendous phony.  I think beautiful women come in all sizes and colors, and their beauty comes from the fact that they own it and love themselves.  Kimbo talks a lot of trash but she doesn't accept or love herself as she truly is.


----------



## Jikena

Oh well sure, I was only talking about her body. Kim is a fake vapid selfish woman and a liar. We all agree on that lol.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I hate tight clothes. They make me feel like I can't breathe which gives me anxiety. I feel the same way just looking at Kim in those too tight clothes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stopped in Barnes and Noble earlier today and a woman in front of me was buying Kim's book for her daughter, lol. I heard her say she had gone to another B&N to buy it but it was out of stock.  Didn't the book just get released today?


----------



## Oryx816

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Stopped in Barnes and Noble earlier today and a woman in front of me was buying Kim's book for her daughter, lol. I heard her say she had gone to another B&N to buy it but it was out of stock.  I was kinda of surprised.




Ugh!  This woman should have known right then that she didn't raise her daughter right.  I would have been embarrassed.  It would be a frosty day in hell before I would be seen purchasing that book.

Also, the pic on the cover is so ghastly, I don't know why she chose that one.  She has plenty of others where she is showing her cleavage but her alien face isn't so prominent....


----------



## Ladybug09

Bzemom said:


> Are they still considered goodies if she always has them on display?



I know right!







DDO408 said:


> View attachment 2985164
> 
> 
> First post in this thread - hope it works!
> 
> The dress reminded me of Zuul in the movie Ghostbusters. [emoji16]


Lol


----------



## candy2100

I thought she looked good this time. [emoji29]


----------



## lovemelon

I think the dress is pretty, but you need to be tall, skinny....  And also this dress is not surprising on her... Just same old kim with her old boring tricks


----------



## Oryx816

lovemelon said:


> View attachment 2986401
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dress is pretty, but you need to be tall, skinny....  And also this dress is not surprising on her... Just same old kim with her old boring tricks




Where did you find this pic?  It is so "slenderized" compared to the original that was posted earlier....  nice try Kimbo!


----------



## tulipfield

I liked the dress and I liked her in it.  It would still have been beautiful without so much skin showing though. 

JLo's was worse with that huge cut-out on her side.

Annoying to see so many women basically naked next to amply covered-up men.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Stopped in Barnes and Noble earlier today and a woman in front of me was buying Kim's book for her daughter, lol. I heard her say she had gone to another B&N to buy it but it was out of stock.  Didn't the book just get released today?




Whaaat?! She bought the book for her daughter? I hope the daughter is beyond 20.


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 2986450
> View attachment 2986451




Thank you!  She suddenly got taller and slimmer! Lol!  This woman is a joke.  The court jester of our times.


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> I find several things objectionable about her body:
> 
> Diaper butt
> 
> Wide waist
> 
> The overly worked on face
> 
> The lack of a brain
> 
> Her orange skin tone
> 
> And those giant pork buns she calls breasts, flopping down on her belly
> 
> 
> Other than that, yes, there is nothing wrong with her limbs.



ITA and I'll add that she has terrible stubby legs.


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Where did you find this pic?  It is so "slenderized" compared to the original that was posted earlier....  nice try Kimbo!



Thank you!! I was just about to post the same comment! The untouched photo and this are night and day!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you!  She suddenly got taller and slimmer! Lol!  This woman is a joke.  The court jester of our times.




i would say the village idiot, a well paid one i do admit but, an idiot nonetheless


----------



## beekmanhill

dangerouscurves said:


> Whaaat?! She bought the book for her daughter? I hope the daughter is beyond 20.



Most of the people I saw in the B&N line were in their early 20's, I think.   And there was an older woman who had brought one of those folding seats with her, so she could sit.  I find it very sad.  I guess the good part is they go into the bookstore.


----------



## beekmanhill

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 2986450
> View attachment 2986451



She gave herself a waistline.


----------



## sally.m

Two little words....... SIZE UP.   The End.


----------



## Jikena

It's not the picture Kim posted. Kim posted the original picture. I think the photoshopped one with the tiny waist was made by the author of the comment saying that this dress needs a thin body to be worn.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> It's not the picture Kim posted. Kim posted the original picture. I think the photoshopped one with the tiny waist was made by the author of the comment saying that this dress needs a thin body to be worn.



That's how I read it too... Anyway, I disagree with that, but I do think that the dress was not particularly flattering on Kim. Made her waist look wider than usual (and I'm not comparing to the Brian Prahl Splash (TM) "candid" photos).


----------



## ChanelMommy

NovemberRain said:


> Omg she needs a winch to lift those saggy abominations she calls boobs up.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I don't understand how the body in the Met dress is the same body the next day in that heinous skirt.  I mean, she has Spanx on in the morning and she looks terrible.  Appears to have no Spanx on at the gala, looks smoother and smaller.  Someone please explain this sorcery.


----------



## lizmil

beekmanhill said:


> Most of the people I saw in the B&N line were in their early 20's, I think.   And there was an older woman who had brought one of those folding seats with her, so she could sit.  I find it very sad. * I guess the good part is they go into the bookstore.*



Can they read though, LOL?  Or just picture books?


----------



## .pursefiend.

This girl on my IG bought the book and was excited about it.. I took THEEEE longest sigh ever.


----------



## charmesh

tulipfield said:


> I liked the dress and I liked her in it.  It would still have been beautiful without so much skin showing though.
> 
> JLo's was worse with that huge cut-out on her side.
> 
> Annoying to see so many women basically naked next to amply covered-up men.


J. Lo's dress reminded me of her first wedding dress.


----------



## maddie66

tulipfield said:


> I liked the dress and I liked her in it.  It would still have been beautiful without so much skin showing though.
> 
> JLo's was worse with that huge cut-out on her side.
> 
> Annoying to see so many women basically naked next to amply covered-up men.




I'm not talented enough to post links from my phone, but Helen Mirren wore an amazing red dress that was both covered and had cut outs -- put all the women half her age to shame!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 2986450
> View attachment 2986451



Its funny how someones body can change your opinion on a piece of clothing. The dress looks stunning on the tall slenderized version of Kim. But on her normal short body, it doesnt blow me away at all. It looks bad on her. I want to see Kendall in this dress


----------



## Oryx816

^ this.  A dress like this isade for the Kendalls of the world, not the Humpty Dumpties.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> ^ this.  A dress like this isade for the Kendalls of the world, not the Humpty Dumpties.


----------



## Queenpixie

That dress is everything. Literally. I am inlove.

Kim real waist actually make her body look normal.. you know, butt proportions and stuff... 
no spanx no brian prahul... so yea thats all her.. for real this time.


----------



## charmesh

Found this. 2009 butt was much cuter


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

This made me laugh quite hard


----------



## Encore Hermes

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> This made me laugh quite hard
> View attachment 2986883



Perfection! Love it


----------



## DesigningStyle

Oryx816 said:


> Where did you find this pic?  It is so "slenderized" compared to the original that was posted earlier....  nice try Kimbo!



Yes it is!  She looks 5' 10"  LOL!


----------



## DesigningStyle

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> This made me laugh quite hard
> View attachment 2986883



The porn stars are covered more!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 2986450
> View attachment 2986451



And here is an outline of her tall self over her "real" self!  OMG!!


----------



## Lounorada

Vogue


----------



## littlerock

There is nothing that I like about Kim's dress.


----------



## Lounorada

littlerock said:


> there is nothing that i like about kim's dress.




+1


----------



## BadAzzBish

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> This made me laugh quite hard
> View attachment 2986883



Lmao!


----------



## pixiejenna

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I don't understand how the body in the Met dress is the same body the next day in that heinous skirt.  I mean, she has Spanx on in the morning and she looks terrible.  Appears to have no Spanx on at the gala, looks smoother and smaller.  Someone please explain this sorcery.



The most recent pic posted was overly photoshopped. The original un photoshopped pictures she is much much thicker and shorter lol. I also think the fabric of the dress helps camouflage her lumps and bumps because it has a metallic glow too it, it reflects off light so even though it's sheer it kind of hides.









LaPetiteDanoise said:


> This made me laugh quite hard
> View attachment 2986883




Lmao! Truth!


----------



## luvchnl

usmcwifey said:


> She is literally the color of an Oompa Loompa....




OMG I'm always telling my husband that Kim reminds me of an Oompa Loompa!  I see that I'm not the only one who has this opinion.   I've seen Kim up close (within 3 feet) and the amount of makeup she wears is beyond crazy!  It's so thick, you could scoop it off.  She doesn't need all that.  She's also super short and really squatty in person even with her mega high heels on.  All I see is Oompa Loompa when I look at her now &#128556;  
I'm not sure where this world obsession with her butt came from, but it's horrendous in my opinion.  It only makes her look more like an Oompa Loompa!  I still believe that she has had some sort of medical procedure done on that caboose.  Her style lately is just so gross, because her clothing is usually not flattering at all for her body type.  She's been looking more and more like an Oompa Loompa thanks to her clothing choices.


----------



## sugarsam

Apparently Kim posed for a magazine called XXL, and there is a picture of her on Twitter, and I think they failed to photoshop it because she's not her skinny photoshopped self. She has her blonde hair, is lying on her side on the ground, and looking over her shoulder. I would post it but I don't know how to post pics from Twitter.


----------



## Ritovskyta

http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2015/05/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-cover-europes-system-magazine/


----------



## yajaira

ew


----------



## widerlet

umm, I don't want to offend but she looks like a prostitute thrown into a ditch to die.

I don't know who designed this "shoot" but is homicide glamorous now?


----------



## bisousx

littlerock said:


> There is nothing that I like about Kim's dress.



I love everything about it, except the person wearing it.


----------



## Lounorada

Ritovskyta said:


> http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2015/05/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-cover-europes-system-magazine/


 
WTF is this disgustingness? 


Looks like...


----------



## fightthesunrise

bisousx said:


> I love everything about it, except the person wearing it.




Me too.


----------



## usmcwifey

Ritovskyta said:


> http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2015/05/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-cover-europes-system-magazine/




LORD my eyes [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## usmcwifey

luvchnl said:


> OMG I'm always telling my husband that Kim reminds me of an Oompa Loompa!  I see that I'm not the only one who has this opinion.   I've seen Kim up close (within 3 feet) and the amount of makeup she wears is beyond crazy!  It's so thick, you could scoop it off.  She doesn't need all that.  She's also super short and really squatty in person even with her mega high heels on.  All I see is Oompa Loompa when I look at her now [emoji51]
> I'm not sure where this world obsession with her butt came from, but it's horrendous in my opinion.  It only makes her look more like an Oompa Loompa!  I still believe that she has had some sort of medical procedure done on that caboose.  Her style lately is just so gross, because her clothing is usually not flattering at all for her body type.  She's been looking more and more like an Oompa Loompa thanks to her clothing choices.




You'd think with so much money she could either get a much better fake tan OR since she doesn't take care of her kid anyway, take some time to get an actual tan...she is literally turning orange ...[emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

I expect Elliott and Olivia from Law and Order SVU to roll up to this scene and ask this hooker if she remembers who did this to her.

I know Kimoron probably has convinced herself she is so avant-garde and artistic but she really just looks like a sex worker who has been thrown out of a tractor trailer.  She is so desperate.  I'm mortified for North.


----------



## Oryx816

Oryx816 said:


> I expect Elliott and Olivia from Law and Order SVU to roll up to this scene and ask this hooker if she remembers who did this to her.
> 
> I know Kimoron probably has convinced herself she is so avant-garde and artistic but she really just looks like a sex worker who has been thrown out of a tractor trailer.  She is so desperate.  I'm mortified for North.




Her bunda is nasty.


----------



## michie

littlerock said:


> There is nothing that I like about Kim's dress.



Me, either. Looks like she walked through a whole lot of fancy cobwebs.


----------



## Bentley1

Ritovskyta said:


> http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2015/05/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-cover-europes-system-magazine/




She looks like an animal in the wild


----------



## Oryx816

Kim has a movie coming out about the mentally ill.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-ouch-32530642


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> Kim has a movie coming out about the mentally ill.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-ouch-32530642




I saw that she was executive producing this show last week and realized that she suffers from some form of mental illness as well. Seems like she can completely identify with their loneliness and isolation.


----------



## Jikena

http://www.etonline.com/news/164034...ning_disrupted_with_animal_rights_protesters/

The comments on FB are atrocious...

"People can be so stupid. They don't want animals tortured, but will torture a human."
"She's  just making money, and giving her fans what they want. Thousands were  happy to see her and get a signed copy of that book. She is a smart  woman. It's not shocking she keeps her cool around psychopaths who worry  about her life more than their own."
"For all you dumb *** activist trying to get famous off of KK. I got six words for you "get a job get a life"."
"People. ...INNOCENT PEOPLE! !! Being killed in our streets and she's being harassed about FUR! !!"

Those are the most liked comments.


----------



## jclaybo

that Nightmare on Thot st. Gif slays my soul

Kim is so short and in person short and tiny, for the life of me I do not get how she comes off as the big woman in her pics. Its like she wants to look large on purpose, hell I'm trying to look small and have a butt bigger than her's


----------



## parisienne03

She looks like a centaur gone trashy


----------



## Florasun

Last year Rhianna did the 'naked' dress at the CFDA awards. So naturally Beyonce has to copy her this year. And because Bey wore one, Kimbo had to wear one too. Pathetic.


----------



## glamourous1098

_http://jezebel.com/these-are-the-best-captions-in-kim-kardashians-book-of-1702453332

Selfish, Kim Kardashian-Wests book of selfies, was released Tuesday and I spent nearly half an hour flipping through each of its 445 pages. Though I had spent many months looking forward to the silly collection of photographs, I was delighted to find that Selfish had a surprise waiting up the sleeves of its dust jacket: Kims captions. Not every photo is treated to Kims brief prose (theyre in her handwriting!), but those that are are the books best treat.

Below are a few of my favorites.

Ive left the accompanying photos out because what you imagine them to be is likely 100% accurate.

On lies we make up to enhance a narrative:

My very first selfie was taken in 1984. I put my moms clip-on earrings on Khloé and found a disposable camera and took a picture to capture this memory.
On her transformative friendship with Paris Hilton:

I had never really traveled until I met Paris. She showed me a whole new world.
On how boring Indianapolis is:

We were bored in Indianapolis taking photo booth pics.
On vibes and their multitudes:

It was a futuristic shoot. I love doing photo shoots and having memories and so many different vibes.
On 3-minute meals:

I watched the show with Ryan Seacrest and then went home and had Cup noodles in bed at my apartment.
On the importance of cropping:

I look naked but Im wearing a strapless dress.
On Ciaras impact:

This was the first time I met Lala. BFFs ever since! Ciara introduced us.
On things that are problematic:

I was in Africa in a diamond mine.
On starter homes:

I took so many selfies in this mirror. It was at the 1st home I owned.
On 2010:

Snookie!!!
On optical illusions:

Im obsessed with contour.
On turning points:

I just got this Fendi coat and was in New York. I was in a taxi and took this selfie to actually send the Kanye to see if he liked my new coat. He did!
On marriage:

At the Yeezus show. Im his #1 groupie. #TourLife #WifeLife
On favorites:

Bikini selfies are my fave.
On things that should have remained personal:

Fresh spray tan. I get so dark...Kanye calls it a yé-tan.
On hacking:

I wasnt intending to put these in the book but saw them online during the icloud hack. Im not mad at them. lol They are taken with a blackberry and I dont have icloud...its all a mystery!
On travel:

Thailand - I dont think Ive ever taken as many selfies as I did in Thailand. Its one of the prettiest places Ive ever traveled to!
On her love of wildlife:

I just wanted a selfie with an elephant. This pic was taken before the elephant scared me.
On the inevitability of change:

I took a selfie at a red light while driving. I think thats illegal now.
_

In honor of Kim's "book."  Also, she mentions Khloe finding a camera to take a picture in 1984.  Khloe was born in 1984.  (I googled).  I'm confused.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's so simple.


----------



## yajaira

i was watching the news at the gym and they showed at least 100 young women who slept in the street to get her to sign her selfie book what is wrong with society? i thought only old pervs would want it ,but no teenage girls do how sad


----------



## yinnie

Why did I decide to go on this thread during lunch hour? Just lost my apetite with those naked in the wild pics. Cannot be unseen


----------



## Ladybug09

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> This made me laugh quite hard
> View attachment 2986883



Lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> She looks like an animal in the wild




Animals are cute, she's not.


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Animals are cute, she's not.




This is very true! Beast then? lol


----------



## Mumotons

usmcwifey said:


> LORD my eyes [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]




Memo to self, do don't read this thread before bedtime......I will now have nightmares [emoji33]


----------



## lh211

yajaira said:


> i was watching the news at the gym and they showed at least 100 young women who slept in the street to get her to sign her selfie book what is wrong with society? i thought only old pervs would want it ,but no teenage girls do how sad



People are weird.... I couldn't imagine anyone I know wanting to buy _anything_ of hers, I just find it so unbelievable, but people obviously are. I can only attribute it to thinking along the lines of, some people choose to take addictive drugs, some people choose to be prostitutes, some people enjoy raping, some people enjoy abusing others. It's a strange world.


----------



## zaara10

yajaira said:


> i was watching the news at the gym and they showed at least 100 young women who slept in the street to get her to sign her selfie book what is wrong with society? i thought only old pervs would want it ,but no teenage girls do how sad




Maybe the same girls who bought Kendall & Kylie's book.


----------



## lh211

Just seen this, I assume no one has posted. 

My goodness, the gormless smirk doesn't disappear. Probably has no idea what's going on. 

http://animalnewyork.com/2015/animal-activists-crash-kim-kardashians-selfish-book-signing/


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think it was a publicity stunt


----------



## ByeKitty

glamourous1098 said:


> _http://jezebel.com/these-are-the-best-captions-in-kim-kardashians-book-of-1702453332
> 
> Selfish, Kim Kardashian-Wests book of selfies, was released Tuesday and I spent nearly half an hour flipping through each of its 445 pages. Though I had spent many months looking forward to the silly collection of photographs, I was delighted to find that Selfish had a surprise waiting up the sleeves of its dust jacket: Kims captions. Not every photo is treated to Kims brief prose (theyre in her handwriting!), but those that are are the books best treat.
> 
> Below are a few of my favorites.
> 
> Ive left the accompanying photos out because what you imagine them to be is likely 100% accurate.
> 
> On lies we make up to enhance a narrative:
> 
> My very first selfie was taken in 1984. I put my moms clip-on earrings on Khloé and found a disposable camera and took a picture to capture this memory.
> On her transformative friendship with Paris Hilton:
> 
> I had never really traveled until I met Paris. She showed me a whole new world.
> On how boring Indianapolis is:
> 
> We were bored in Indianapolis taking photo booth pics.
> On vibes and their multitudes:
> 
> It was a futuristic shoot. I love doing photo shoots and having memories and so many different vibes.
> On 3-minute meals:
> 
> I watched the show with Ryan Seacrest and then went home and had Cup noodles in bed at my apartment.
> On the importance of cropping:
> 
> I look naked but Im wearing a strapless dress.
> On Ciaras impact:
> 
> This was the first time I met Lala. BFFs ever since! Ciara introduced us.
> On things that are problematic:
> 
> I was in Africa in a diamond mine.
> On starter homes:
> 
> I took so many selfies in this mirror. It was at the 1st home I owned.
> On 2010:
> 
> Snookie!!!
> On optical illusions:
> 
> Im obsessed with contour.
> On turning points:
> 
> I just got this Fendi coat and was in New York. I was in a taxi and took this selfie to actually send the Kanye to see if he liked my new coat. He did!
> On marriage:
> 
> At the Yeezus show. Im his #1 groupie. #TourLife #WifeLife
> On favorites:
> 
> Bikini selfies are my fave.
> On things that should have remained personal:
> 
> Fresh spray tan. I get so dark...Kanye calls it a yé-tan.
> On hacking:
> 
> I wasnt intending to put these in the book but saw them online during the icloud hack. Im not mad at them. lol They are taken with a blackberry and I dont have icloud...its all a mystery!
> On travel:
> 
> Thailand - I dont think Ive ever taken as many selfies as I did in Thailand. Its one of the prettiest places Ive ever traveled to!
> On her love of wildlife:
> 
> I just wanted a selfie with an elephant. This pic was taken before the elephant scared me.
> On the inevitability of change:
> 
> I took a selfie at a red light while driving. I think thats illegal now.
> _
> 
> In honor of Kim's "book."  Also, she mentions Khloe finding a camera to take a picture in 1984.  Khloe was born in 1984.  (I googled).  I'm confused.


LMAO!!!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's so simple.


Yes, deeeeeeply simple.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> This is very true! Beast then? lol




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yep!!! Now that's the right word. She looks like one.


----------



## Yoshi1296

lh211 said:


> Just seen this, I assume no one has posted.
> 
> My goodness, the gormless smirk doesn't disappear. Probably has no idea what's going on.
> 
> http://animalnewyork.com/2015/animal-activists-crash-kim-kardashians-selfish-book-signing/




Ugh these "activists" are so annoying. They should protest outside. Not barge into a private book signing in a crowded store.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Still say they were hired like the old lady in Armenia who waited 3 days to hug Kim


----------



## Jikena

lh211 said:


> Just seen this, I assume no one has posted.
> 
> My goodness, the gormless smirk doesn't disappear. Probably has no idea what's going on.
> 
> http://animalnewyork.com/2015/animal-activists-crash-kim-kardashians-selfish-book-signing/



I posted it but no one noticed me.


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> Last year Rhianna did the 'naked' dress at the CFDA awards. So naturally Beyonce has to copy her this year. And because Bey wore one, Kimbo had to wear one too. Pathetic.




Hi Florasun!!!


----------



## dribbelina

[emoji15][emoji85]


----------



## Stansy

Oryx816 said:


> I'm mortified for North.



This a million times!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ritovskyta said:


> http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2015/05/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-cover-europes-system-magazine/



Seriously?


----------



## csre

widerlet said:


> umm, I don't want to offend but she looks like a prostitute thrown into a ditch to die.
> 
> I don't know who designed this "shoot" but is homicide glamorous now?



This made me LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *WTF is this disgustingness?*
> 
> 
> Looks like...











:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

lh211 said:


> Just seen this, I assume no one has posted.
> 
> My goodness, the gormless smirk doesn't disappear. Probably has no idea what's going on.
> 
> http://animalnewyork.com/2015/animal-activists-crash-kim-kardashians-selfish-book-signing/


 
 that was funny, good for them for publicly shaming her. More people need to do it, might snap her back into the real world instead of being stuck up inside her own fake a$$.
Also, her face is terrifying, it's completely frozen, no movement at all and overly plastic... like a mannequin come to life


----------



## Hermes4evah

glamourous1098 said:


> _http://jezebel.com/these-are-the-best-captions-in-kim-kardashians-book-of-1702453332
> 
> 
> 
> Selfish, Kim Kardashian-Wests book of selfies, was released Tuesday and I spent nearly half an hour flipping through each of its 445 pages. Though I had spent many months looking forward to the silly collection of photographs, I was delighted to find that Selfish had a surprise waiting up the sleeves of its dust jacket: Kims captions. Not every photo is treated to Kims brief prose (theyre in her handwriting!), but those that are are the books best treat.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a few of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive left the accompanying photos out because what you imagine them to be is likely 100% accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> On lies we make up to enhance a narrative:
> 
> 
> 
> My very first selfie was taken in 1984. I put my moms clip-on earrings on Khloé and found a disposable camera and took a picture to capture this memory.
> 
> On her transformative friendship with Paris Hilton:
> 
> 
> 
> I had never really traveled until I met Paris. She showed me a whole new world.
> 
> On how boring Indianapolis is:
> 
> 
> 
> We were bored in Indianapolis taking photo booth pics.
> 
> On vibes and their multitudes:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a futuristic shoot. I love doing photo shoots and having memories and so many different vibes.
> 
> On 3-minute meals:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the show with Ryan Seacrest and then went home and had Cup noodles in bed at my apartment.
> 
> On the importance of cropping:
> 
> 
> 
> I look naked but Im wearing a strapless dress.
> 
> On Ciaras impact:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time I met Lala. BFFs ever since! Ciara introduced us.
> 
> On things that are problematic:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Africa in a diamond mine.
> 
> On starter homes:
> 
> 
> 
> I took so many selfies in this mirror. It was at the 1st home I owned.
> 
> On 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie!!!
> 
> On optical illusions:
> 
> 
> 
> Im obsessed with contour.
> 
> On turning points:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this Fendi coat and was in New York. I was in a taxi and took this selfie to actually send the Kanye to see if he liked my new coat. He did!
> 
> On marriage:
> 
> 
> 
> At the Yeezus show. Im his #1 groupie. #TourLife #WifeLife
> 
> On favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> Bikini selfies are my fave.
> 
> On things that should have remained personal:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh spray tan. I get so dark...Kanye calls it a yé-tan.
> 
> On hacking:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt intending to put these in the book but saw them online during the icloud hack. Im not mad at them. lol They are taken with a blackberry and I dont have icloud...its all a mystery!
> 
> On travel:
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand - I dont think Ive ever taken as many selfies as I did in Thailand. Its one of the prettiest places Ive ever traveled to!
> 
> On her love of wildlife:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted a selfie with an elephant. This pic was taken before the elephant scared me.
> 
> On the inevitability of change:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a selfie at a red light while driving. I think thats illegal now.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of Kim's "book."  Also, she mentions Khloe finding a camera to take a picture in 1984.  Khloe was born in 1984.  (I googled).  I'm confused.




I this. I that. Me. Me. Me.

Simple, yes, and an insufferable self centered bore. Who pays $$$ to read this middle school crap?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Didn't people say that the people who threw flour on her were just a publicity stunt, too? Not that I'm doubting that it was but how can you tell?


----------



## labelwhore04

Let me guess, the KUWTK cameras were there to capture the "protestors" at the signing.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Ugh in that video she has such a disgusting smirk on her face. Not like I would expect her to have any compassion for animals coming from a family of self-aggrandizing psychopaths.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Louis Vuitton Cruise 2016 Resort Collection in Palm Springs. (May 6)


----------



## poopsie

So much for the courage of one's convictions


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Cruise 2016 Resort Collection in Palm Springs. (May 6)




I usually find him so unlikeable but he just looks so adorable when he smiles like that.


----------



## Hermes4evah

StopHammertime said:


> I usually find him so unlikeable but he just looks so adorable when he smiles like that.




Me too. His smile is so gorgeous and he doesn't use it often enough. He almost looks like a different person when he smiles.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hermes4evah said:


> Kim probably doesn't know what the Met is.



Imagine explaining it to her: "Kim, the Met is a museum. A museum is where they show paintings and sculptures."



Sidebar: I love the Met. Whenever my family and I took a Spring break trip to New York, the Met was always on the itinerary. My brother and I didn't have an interest in the same exhibit our parents wanted to see, so we got to go off by ourselves and see what we wanted to see. Becase we had to stay together the whole time, we divided our given time equally so we each got to see what we wanted. It was usually the armor and weaponry wing for him and the Egyptian wing for me.

Much later, after I graduated from college and was living at home, I took a trip to New York to see Spamalot!. Part of my trip involved seeing the Chanel exhibit at the Met.  


Back to Kim, I think that dress would look better on someone else (Cher, Beyoncé or Rihanna) but she has completely the wrong shape for it. Plus we've seen the nearly naked if not completely naked before so it's not that shocking anymore.


----------



## Char.

I always say this when I see pictures of Kim: Why didn't she stop like 3 faces ago?

Photos of her from 2009-2010 were freaking gorgeous. She doesn't really look human anymore. Something is up with that upper lip of hers... At least in recent candids.

If her selfie book hits the New York Times Best Seller list, I will lose faith in humanity.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kim Kardashian at the Selfish Book Signing in LA. (May 7)


----------



## yajaira

kanye is so ugly! kris was much cuter


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> that was funny, good for them for publicly shaming her. More people need to do it, might snap her back into the real world instead of being stuck up inside her own fake a$$.
> Also, her face is terrifying, it's completely frozen, no movement at all and overly plastic... like a mannequin come to life




Yep. Her smile looks like a grin. Normally when people smile they look nicer. But when Kim smiles it's terrifying. I don't wanna see her smiling in a dark alley.


----------



## chowlover2

Char. said:


> I always say this when I see pictures of Kim: Why didn't she stop like 3 faces ago?
> 
> Photos of her from 2009-2010 were freaking gorgeous. She doesn't really look human anymore. Something is up with that upper lip of hers... At least in recent candids.
> 
> If her selfie book hits the New York Times Best Seller list, I will lose faith in humanity.



Agreed! Her  smile now resembles a jack-o-lantern.


----------



## lawchick

I thinks she looks pretty good at the book signing for current day Kim.  Minimal makeup, loose waves, a simple-ish (for her) dress and no spanx.  I don't hate the dress.   I don't love it either.  I don't like that big one sleeve look.  But overall she looks ok here.  Good job Kim.


----------



## stylemepretty

Ugh these dresses where the fronts slit meets her front slit.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lawchick said:


> I thinks she looks pretty good at the book signing for current day Kim.  Minimal makeup, loose waves, a simple-ish (for her) dress and no spanx.  I don't hate the dress.   I don't love it either.  I don't like that big one sleeve look.  But overall she looks ok here.  Good job Kim.



I agree, I gotta give credit where it's due. I don't dislike this and that is saying a lot, lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think the dress is flattering and well-done draping suits her body. Her best outfit in a while.


----------



## yinnie

stylemepretty said:


> Ugh these dresses where the fronts slit meets her front slit.



I was thinking the same thing!!! If not for that looooooong slit, I would say she looks "good". Note: have not seen back view so opinion may differ


----------



## Queenpixie

the photoshop disaster in this one though.. the arms, waist, thigh "gap"


----------



## addisonshopper

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian at the Selfish Book Signing in LA. (May 7)




Wow Kim looks at least 45 in these pictures. In her quest to stay fresh faced it has aged her horribly fast. The last 2 pics capture it all. The crows feet around her eyes.   She is starting to resemble lil Kim


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good at the book signing....simple suits her best.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

addisonshopper said:


> Wow Kim looks at least 45 in these pictures. In her quest to stay fresh faced it has aged her horribly fast. The last 2 pics capture it all. *The crows feet around her eyes.*   She is starting to resemble lil Kim



She's smiling...


----------



## GoGlam

I agree, she looks good at the book signing. She should transition to draped styles that aren't too tight


----------



## addisonshopper

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's smiling...




Yeah. I know. But I've never seen her smile and those line show so boldly.  This is probably why she doesn't smile so much.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

addisonshopper said:


> Yeah. I know. But I've never seen her smile and those line show so boldly.  This is probably why she doesn't smile so much.



She's had them a while,  I guess she hasn't Botoxed in a while, lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

More, I think this was back in  2011, 4 years ago.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## ByeKitty

Those crows feet probably look much worse than they are due to the amount of make-up she wears...

Either way, she doesn't look bad at the book signing, I agree. Her face still looks  though, but that's just...the way things are.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I saw the episode last night where Kanye and North were filming the video that he did in honor of his mother and it was cute seeing Kim, hiding in the bushes watching North. She seemed to be so relaxed and came off as natural which was a nice change since she always seems so uptight and fake. 
She's attractive but I think her natural beauty before all the surgery was so much prettier. I don't understand why people feel the urge to fix something that's not broken. She needs to stop the plastic surgery before it's too late, if it's not already.


----------



## labelwhore04

Maybe im weird but i like crows feet. I think they make people look prettier! Theyre endearing


----------



## FreeSpirit71

labelwhore04 said:


> Maybe im weird but i like crows feet. I think they make people look prettier! Theyre endearing



I do too (and my crows feet and I thank you).


----------



## Hermes4evah

yinnie said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!! If not for that looooooong slit, I would say she looks "good". Note: have not seen back view so opinion may differ




Yup. Minus the slit up to her cooch, she llooks decent. Less make-up (for Kim anyway) and flowing, clean looking hair. If her top lip would move when she smiled, she might actually look to be about......mid 30's. Way to go Kim!  [emoji106]


----------



## Hermes4evah

labelwhore04 said:


> Maybe im weird but i like crows feet. I think they make people look prettier! Theyre endearing




Kim is way too fillered and botoxed for crows feet. Those are there because she's smiling. For a change. 

I like my crows feet but I'm way older than Kim. [emoji4]


----------



## Lounorada

The only reason that front slit is so trashy looking is because the dress is too small around the hips, it's pulling/stretching hard, opening the slit for everyone to see her vajayjay. 
At first glance she looks ok, but really it's just another dress that is too small for her.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

1. She has body dysmorphia and it is so obvious. She isn't happy with herself and keeps on making these changes with her fashion, hair and makeup in the hopes that she will one day like what she sees in the mirror. Even her spray tan obsession indicates body dysmorphia because of how far she takes it. So many women have done glamour better than she has eg marilyn monroe, anna nicole smith, but even they fetl comfortable with no makeup on the beach. I feel like Kim uses the makeup, tanning and clothing as something to hide behind. Even her body language now is so different to a few years back. She always seems self conscious and uncomfortable. Back then she thought she was the hottest thing to possibly exist. I think reggie leaving her or maybe cheating on her had an impact on her self esteem and maybe that's why she is making these changes to how she looks. 

2. People are more interested in her now not because they want her 'career', looks or husband. The heart of it is they want to see how someone as vain and narcissistic as her will handle aging. I think people have their popcorn out for that. Even her relationship with kanye is based on him giving her access to the high end fashion world, and he likes her as a trophy. Once she gets old and wrinkly it will be interesting to see their dynamic.

3. I think underneath it all she is deeply unhappy with her relationship, and is trying to find ways to fill the void in her life. She can't give up fame or hollywood because she has nothing else. She doesn't love kanye, and I don't even think she is physically attracted to him, just takes herself to a happy place when having sex with him. But she is obsessed with putting on a facade and making it look like she has it all.


----------



## dangerouscurves

celeb_analyzer said:


> 1. She has body dysmorphia and it is so obvious. She isn't happy with herself and keeps on making these changes with her fashion, hair and makeup in the hopes that she will one day like what she sees in the mirror. Even her spray tan obsession indicates body dysmorphia because of how far she takes it. So many women have done glamour better than she has eg marilyn monroe, anna nicole smith, but even they fetl comfortable with no makeup on the beach. I feel like Kim uses the makeup, tanning and clothing as something to hide behind. Even her body language now is so different to a few years back. She always seems self conscious and uncomfortable. Back then she thought she was the hottest thing to possibly exist. I think reggie leaving her or maybe cheating on her had an impact on her self esteem and maybe that's why she is making these changes to how she looks.
> 
> 2. People are more interested in her now not because they want her 'career', looks or husband. The heart of it is they want to see how someone as vain and narcissistic as her will handle aging. I think people have their popcorn out for that. Even her relationship with kanye is based on him giving her access to the high end fashion world, and he likes her as a trophy. Once she gets old and wrinkly it will be interesting to see their dynamic.
> 
> 3. I think underneath it all she is deeply unhappy with her relationship, and is trying to find ways to fill the void in her life. She can't give up fame or hollywood because she has nothing else. She doesn't love kanye, and I don't even think she is physically attracted to him, just takes herself to a happy place when having sex with him. But she is obsessed with putting on a facade and making it look like she has it all.




I'm here for no. 2!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

celeb_analyzer said:


> 3. I think underneath it all she is deeply unhappy with her relationship, and is trying to find ways to fill the void in her life. She can't give up fame or hollywood because she has nothing else. She doesn't love kanye, and I don't even think she is physically attracted to him, just takes herself to a happy place *when having sex with him.* But she is obsessed with putting on a facade and making it look like she has it all.



I don't think she and Kanye have sex at all, tbh.


----------



## Sassys

I am reading the new Entertainment Weekly magazine and it list the top  Most powerful baby for 2015. North is #2 and Blue Ivy is not on the list. You know Kim is jumping for joy. Prince George is #1


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kim Kardashian at the Selfish Book Signing in LA. (May 7)



Is she wearing a wig? Something about her "hair" around the scalp looks off.


----------



## knasarae

Wait a minute... is her book really THREE HUNDRED FIFTY-TWO PAGES OF SELFIES?????


----------



## sugarsam

celeb_analyzer said:


> 1. She has body dysmorphia and it is so obvious. She isn't happy with herself and keeps on making these changes with her fashion, hair and makeup in the hopes that she will one day like what she sees in the mirror. Even her spray tan obsession indicates body dysmorphia because of how far she takes it. So many women have done glamour better than she has eg marilyn monroe, anna nicole smith, but even they fetl comfortable with no makeup on the beach. I feel like Kim uses the makeup, tanning and clothing as something to hide behind. Even her body language now is so different to a few years back. She always seems self conscious and uncomfortable. Back then she thought she was the hottest thing to possibly exist. I think reggie leaving her or maybe cheating on her had an impact on her self esteem and maybe that's why she is making these changes to how she looks.
> 
> 2. People are more interested in her now not because they want her 'career', looks or husband. The heart of it is they want to see how someone as vain and narcissistic as her will handle aging. I think people have their popcorn out for that. Even her relationship with kanye is based on him giving her access to the high end fashion world, and he likes her as a trophy. Once she gets old and wrinkly it will be interesting to see their dynamic.
> 
> 3. I think underneath it all she is deeply unhappy with her relationship, and is trying to find ways to fill the void in her life. She can't give up fame or hollywood because she has nothing else. She doesn't love kanye, and I don't even think she is physically attracted to him, just takes herself to a happy place when having sex with him. But she is obsessed with putting on a facade and making it look like she has it all.



+1. Good post.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> I am reading the new Entertainment Weekly magazine and it list the top  Most powerful baby for 2015. North is #2 and Blue Ivy is not on the list. You know Kim is jumping for joy. Prince George is #1




Why is there even such a list? What's wrong with the people?!?! SMGDH. Or maybe Kimbecile paid NEW magazine to make the list.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Agree that the makeup is showing her crows feet more. She's in her thirties and it makes sense that she has crows feet. I get that people nitpick and that is their right to do so but what do you suggest? Her face has already been injected to death to the point where she doesn't look human. Please don't give her any more ideas. lol


----------



## knics33

VickyB said:


> Is she wearing a wig? Something about her "hair" around the scalp looks off.



Yeah I agree. Her hair looks like this 90% of the times to me.



knasarae said:


> Wait a minute... is her book really THREE HUNDRED FIFTY-TWO PAGES OF SELFIES?????



Right.. Besides body dysmorphia... I genuinely believe Kim has some other type of mental illness. All jokes aside... something is seriously off with this girl. IMO it started to show itself after the Kris H. divorce fiasco, but since getting with Kanye... she has really left the building.


----------



## berrydiva

babydoll chanel said:


> i don't think she and kanye have sex at all, tbh.


+1


----------



## jun3machina

damn, those book signing pics, you can see the super damaged blonde sticking up through that wig/weave whatever the eff it is...i would love to see what she looks like without make-up and only natural hair, or whatever is left..she's such an illusion of fakery


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Maybe im weird but i like crows feet. I think they make people look prettier! Theyre endearing




I know what you mean, they add warmth to the face. I particularly like them on men.


----------



## caitlin1214

I can imagine someone sticking googly-eyes/sticker moustaches on all the covers of her books. That'd be funny to see. 

(Her book is shrink-wrapped, right?  This would only work if they're shrink-wrapped. I want it to be funny, I don't want the store's inventory to be ruined.)


----------



## caitlin1214

knasarae said:


> Wait a minute... is her book really THREE HUNDRED FIFTY-TWO PAGES OF SELFIES?????



She's Narcissus. She's a living, breathing Narcissus.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

caitlin1214 said:


> She's Narcissus. She's a living, breathing Narcissus.


 That is without a doubt true. The funny thing is that no one has even stopped to think, if kim is so hard on the way she looks, imagine what she secretly thinks of kanye and her child.


Its so unusual that she  settled for kanye, who is no beauty queen.  I guess that's what narcissist do, they marry people less attractive than them because they need to be worshipped and seem as a trophy.


----------



## pukasonqo

celeb_analyzer said:


> That is without a doubt true. The funny thing is that no one has even stopped to think, if kim is so hard on the way she looks, imagine what she secretly thinks of kanye and her child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so unusual that she  settled for kanye, who is no beauty queen.  I guess that's what narcissist do, they marry people less attractive than them because they need to be worshipped and seem as a trophy.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> you are right, in a narcissist's view is only her/him who is important, if kanye was handsome then he'll be competition. she has zero interest in music so no problem there and he has ka$h and enough fame to reflect on her
> the main thing with narcissists is that they have tunnel vision, is all about me,me,ME! not the best parent material
> poor north, she is stuck between a rock and a hard place, or, as we say in spanish: entre la espada y la pared (between a sword and the wall)
> no MH expert here but narcissism is considered a personality disorder


----------



## Sarni

She's a total narcissist. 

I wonder how she really feels when she is out with north? All the attention is on the baby. If she posts a pic on Instagram she gets at least a million more "likes" if north is in the picture.


----------



## Oryx816

Sarni said:


> She's a total narcissist.
> 
> I wonder how she really feels when she is out with north? All the attention is on the baby. If she posts a pic on Instagram she gets at least a million more "likes" if north is in the picture.




This brought to mind when she took a bathroom selfie and cropped North out....after much criticism, her response was "I was feeling my look". Ugh.  

My friends and I still use that as a running joke.

Smh.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Back to her long hair I see. Kanye can't keep her from having princess extensions


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> Hi Florasun!!!


Hi Doll!
Don't stay in this thread too long, it might cause permanent damage, LOL! :girlwhack:


----------



## Ladybug09

Queenpixie said:


> the photoshop disaster in this one though.. the arms, waist, thigh "gap"



This is a mess..a hole lot going on.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Back to her long hair I see. Kanye can't keep her from having princess extensions



I don't get why she is heralded as some sort of style icon when she is so uncomfortable to try new things.She tends to find a style of hair, makeup, clothing and just sticks with that for a while. 

If she does change her hairdo, it is so short lived and she is quickly back to her long hair. You can tell that she does not feel pretty or sexy with short hair. 

She isn't comfortable in her own skin and it shows. I think she has zero sex appeal  in spite of all her 'glamour'. She never did have sex appeal imo.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sarni said:


> She's a total narcissist.
> 
> *I wonder how she really feels when she is out with north?* All the attention is on the baby. If she posts a pic on Instagram she gets at least a million more "likes" if north is in the picture.



I'm not a mental health professional but I've done a lot of research on narcissistic personality disorder/antisocial personality disorder because my family of origin has those disorders. Narcissists see others as extensions of themselves. They are incapable of seeing others as separate people with wants and needs of their own. Most likely Kim sees north as a prop, a pawn, and a way to get attention for herself. What's most of her concern is how she can use North to get what she wants or what benefits her.

Think of PMK and how she sees her daughters just as a way for HER to make money and also as competition for attention (referred to as narcissistic supply). Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## AEGIS

her selfie book has quite a number of naked selfies...smdh
poor north


----------



## stylemepretty

At this point I think the majority of people have seen as much of Kim as her gynaecologist.


----------



## pukasonqo

AEGIS said:


> her selfie book has quite a number of naked selfies...smdh
> poor north




north who?
is all about kimbo


----------



## rolalove

Ýýýýc.


----------



## zaara10

knasarae said:


> Wait a minute... is her book really THREE HUNDRED FIFTY-TWO PAGES OF SELFIES?????




She couldn't just make a Shutterfly photo book for kanye. Had to share this ish w/ the world.
(Btw the Amazon reviews are funny. I didn't realize it was so cheap!)


----------



## Sasha2012

As one of the world's most famous rappers he surely has access to all the best clothing.

But Kanye West opted for a spot of self-promotion when he stepped out at the Venice Biennale on Saturday morning. 

The 37 year-old was seen wearing his own designer label as he caught a speed boat to a local exhibition at the annual art festival.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nge-Venice-Biennale-outing.html#ixzz3ZggQzkzp


----------



## redney

So a basic black hoodie with white graphics is now called "designer"


----------



## AECornell

The GD hoodies! Dude, get it together. That ish is not high fashion. Your hooker Barbie cannot make you look good by association, especially when you keep looking like a broke college student.


----------



## lizmil

zaara10 said:


> She couldn't just make a Shutterfly photo book for kanye. Had to share this ish w/ the world.
> (Btw the Amazon reviews are funny. I didn't realize it was so cheap!)



It is cheap, like the subject, sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## caitlin1214

That's what those odd symbols are? That's his label's logo?


----------



## AEGIS

zaara10 said:


> She couldn't just make a Shutterfly photo book for kanye. Had to share this ish w/ the world.
> (Btw the Amazon reviews are funny. I didn't realize it was so cheap!)



even Amber's book is $20


----------



## yinnie

How much (or cheap) is her book?


----------



## michie

Her book is $9.97??! C'lawd, have mercy! Lolololololololololol


----------



## caitlin1214

It's $17.96 on Amazon.ca.


My favorite part of one of the reviews of the book: 

It's clear that Kim Kardashian is off in her own galaxy, absorbed in a constellation of jewels and fur and glitz and glamor. This photo book might be Kim's attempt to share the wonders of her universe, but in the end Selfish simply sucks you into the black hole at its navel-gazing center. It's amusing for a few minutes, but like the viral content you scroll through every day in your social media feeds, this book doesn't have any sort of lasting appeal. - Fergus Andronicus 


http://www.amazon.ca/Kim-Kardashian...233663&sr=8-1&keywords=selfish+kim+kardashian


----------



## caitlin1214

I can imagine someone sending in a review like, "Great book! I needed something to put under that uneven table leg, and this did the trick!"


----------



## chowlover2

How can she make any money at $9.97? Where is Sassys? She works for a book publishing house and can enlighten us.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never one to shy away from a little exhibitionism.

And on Saturday morning Kim Kardashian took yet another bathroom selfie, this time in nothing but a towel as she wished her fans 'Good morning'. 

The 34-year-old, apparently fresh from the shower, displayed her flawless complexion as she went make-up free in the snap. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oses-towel-bathroom-selfie.html#ixzz3ZiN0OzUJ


----------



## Stansy

So basically her life exists of episodes? I could almost pity her. Almost.


----------



## pukasonqo

she has nice eyebrows but make up free, kimbo of all people? nah


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Kim's face looks better in those photo's ^ (and I think Kim does too).


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

LAX. (May 9)


----------



## stylemepretty

That wig is so obvious. It looks like it's been superglued to her head.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> LAX. (May 9)



Her toes are freaky.


----------



## Stansy

What has been seen.....

And I am so sick of those fugly shades!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That does NOT look like a comfy outfit for flying.


----------



## Oryx816

Black bra with a white top....always classy Kimmode.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sasha2012 said:


> As one of the world's most famous rappers he surely has access to all the best clothing.
> 
> But Kanye West opted for a spot of self-promotion when he stepped out at the Venice Biennale on Saturday morning.
> 
> The 37 year-old was seen wearing his own designer label as he caught a speed boat to a local exhibition at the annual art festival.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nge-Venice-Biennale-outing.html#ixzz3ZggQzkzp



This jerk lets everyone else tote his bags for him so he can look cool, then needs three people to help him into the boat.


----------



## Queenpixie

Kim, hun. we saw your REAL waist at the Met. where you cant pay all the photographers


----------



## Hermes4evah

I can't with her tweets and Instagram comments. All the ridiculous exclamation points. "Annoying" "Literally" "Amazing"  Like"....   Ugh..

My 13 year old daughter is more literate and mature than this woman.  She's a moronic pea brain.


----------



## Hermes4evah

She can't charge too much for the book.  Her teenaged fan base wouldn't have enough allowance money to buy it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I love the long skirt paired with the crop top but I just hate how tight it is on her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Hermes4evah said:


> She can't charge too much for the book.  Her teenaged fan base wouldn't have enough allowance money to buy it.




:lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

Hermes4evah said:


> She can't charge too much for the book.  Her teenaged fan base wouldn't have enough allowance money to buy it.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> How can she make any money at $9.97? Where is Sassys? She works for a book publishing house and can enlighten us.



The book Msrp is 19.95. I didn't see the P&L's for the book. But yes you can make money. It was originally suppose to be a bigger expensive book, but it was changed it to be smaller, to make the numbers work (cheaper paper was used, domestily distributed which is rare for a coffee table book) Her advance was small.


----------



## labelwhore04

Hermes4evah said:


> I can't with her tweets and Instagram comments. All the ridiculous exclamation points. "Annoying" "Literally" "Amazing"  Like"....   Ugh..
> 
> My 13 year old daughter is more literate and mature than this woman.  She's a moronic pea brain.



Unfollowing her on IG and Twitter was the best decision ive ever made. I just couldnt deal with her 10 selfies a day and vocabulary of a 2nd grader. Shes become completely intolerable.


----------



## charmesh

No tacky showoff Mother's Day gift yet? Of course she doesn't seem to be spending the day with her daughter or husband. Unless she Fedex-ed North to her destination. Happy Mothers' Day everyone


----------



## michie

She said she would be in Brazil for Mother's Day and would celebrate with North Saturday (y'day).


----------



## Michele26

If you want a good laugh read the comments on Amazon about her book.


----------



## Encore Hermes

^The comments are good reading 

Awesome for making a fire!
ByS. Marshon May 7, 2015
Who needs coal for Christmas stockings next year? Here it is! And then you can use it to start a fire in your fireplace! Handy-thanks KK!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West was well supported when he headlined the star-studded Wango Tango concert in Carson, California on Saturday. 

The 37-year-old hip hop artist's mother-in-law Kris Jenner and sister-in-law Kendall Jenner cheered him on from the audience at the KIIS FM event.

The Stronger hitmaker appeared larger than life as he gestured dramatically on stage, sporting a baggy white jacket and matching trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...is-Kendall-Jenner-cheer-on.html#ixzz3Zm1gM8Qp


----------



## Oryx816

Hermes4evah said:


> She can't charge too much for the book.  Her teenaged fan base wouldn't have enough allowance money to buy it.




:worthy:

The comments on Amazon are so hilarious and spot on!


----------



## mysticalrose

He got her a couple thousand roses for Kim today...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I saw that too! I liked the comment someone made that said she should share them with hospital patients, nursing homes/etc. Course she'd have to have her camera crew with her. ;p


----------



## YSoLovely

I saw the picture and my first thought was "that's soooooo.... impractical".


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> The book Msrp is 19.95. I didn't see the P&L's for the book. But yes you can make money. It was originally suppose to be a bigger expensive book, but it was changed it to be smaller, to make the numbers work (cheaper paper was used, domestily distributed which is rare for a coffee table book) Her advance was small.



Thanks Doll!


----------



## labelwhore04

YSoLovely said:


> I saw the picture and my first thought was "that's soooooo.... impractical".



It's so stupid. What's the point? They're all just gonna go to waste. She probably threw them out after taking the pic


----------



## chowlover2

Kanye is the worst gift giver ever. You know Kimmie Kakes would much rather have jewelry than masses of flowers that will just wilt and die. I guess Kanye sees it as some grand romantic gesture.


----------



## Oryx816

White roses the symbol of friendship.  

She is an awful mom.  She deserves a cactus.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She'll probably give him a copy of her Selfie book for Father's day. lol


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I hate that white looking undereye concealer that they use, and now because of them it has become fashionable. It is akin to wearing foundation lighter than your skin tone in order to look glowing. It doesn't work like that.

  The color of her forehead and under her eyes are completely different shades and it makes the whole thing look amateur. It also looks like tribal marks that you paint on your face. In the 90s it was fashionable to wear dark lip liner around your lips, thinking it gave you definition. We look back now and think how silly it looked.


----------



## Oryx816

celeb_analyzer said:


> I hate that white looking undereye concealer that they use, and now because of them it has become fashionable. It is akin to wearing foundation lighter than your skin tone in order to look glowing. It doesn't work like that.
> 
> The color of her forehead and under her eyes are completely different shades and it makes the whole thing look amateur. It also looks like tribal marks that you paint on your face. In the 90s it was fashionable to wear dark lip liner around your lips, thinking it gave you definition. We look back now and think how silly it looked.




You can see that effect on Bey's pics also.


----------



## AEGIS

I thought the roses were sweet and so was the quartet that he ordered for her.....most gifts are impractical on "big holidays." imo.


----------



## caitlin1214

White roses mean purity, innocence, sympathy, spirituality. Early tradition used white roses as a symbol for true love, an association which would later become the hallmark of the red rose. Also known as the bridal rose, the white rose is a traditional wedding flower.

I'm convinced that the florist my parents use jack up the price for red roses around Christmas and red/pink roses for Valentine's Day, so for my birthday - which is December 14 - and Valentine's Day, my parents usually send white roses (although, in the past, they have sent yellow or peach ones, too). 


If I want red roses during those times I usually just buy them myself at the grocery store because I've found that red roses cost the same as other colors. 



Yellow roses mean friendship, joy, get well. Throughout history, yellow has been closely associated with the sun, making these roses excellent for cheering people up. Yellow roses send a message of appreciation and platonic love without the romantic subtext of other colors. The color represents feelings of joy and delight.

www.rd.com/slideshows/6-rose-colors-and-their-meanings/



Back to Kim, that's a great idea in theory, but what does one do with all those bouquets? (I'd donate them to hospitals and nursing homes, but that's just me.)

Having that many flowers almost takes the meaning out of it. Like, "Look how many I sent, just because I can!"

If it were anybody else, I would say "That's so sweet, but so impractical." With them, it's more like, "Does everything have to be so damned visual? Can't she just tweet, 'Just got the most beautiful roses from my husband for Mother's Day' along with a picture of one of the arrangments and be done with it?"


----------



## caitlin1214

labelwhore04 said:


> It's so stupid. What's the point? They're all just gonna go to waste. She probably threw them out after taking the pic



Even with one (or two) bouquets, I'm awful at remembering to change the water in the vase. (I MAYBE remember to do it once.)


Those are a lot more vases for me to forget to change the water!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

caitlin1214 said:


> Back to Kim, that's a great idea in theory, but what does one do with all those bouquets? (I'd donate them to hospitals and nursing homes, but that's just me.)
> 
> Having that many flowers almost takes the meaning out of it. Like, "Look how many I sent, just because I can!"
> 
> If it were anybody else, I would say "That's so sweet, but so impractical." With them, it's more like, "Does everything have to be so damned visual? Can't she just tweet, 'Just got the most beautiful roses from my husband for Mother's Day' along with a picture of one of the arrangments and be done with it?"



She has to show it off because she lives for the show. It isn't about what is genuine. I remember after Kris H. proposed to her she spent the entire time looking and gushing at the ring. Partners who focus on extraordinarily lavish gifts are always compensating for something else. 

He could give her 100000 roses, the bottom line is those roses are not from Reggie Bush. The reason she is showing them off to us is because she doesn't get deep and genuine satisfaction from Kanye, and the only outlet for happiness for her now is to have the whole world thing she is living the life. 

She spends all of her time making it look like the has fun, like she has it all, but she forgets the part where she actually genuinely has to have it all.


----------



## caitlin1214

celeb_analyzer said:


> She has to show it off because she lives for the show. It isn't about what is genuine. I remember after Kris H. proposed to her she spent the entire time looking and gushing at the ring. Partners who focus on extraordinarily lavish gifts are always compensating for something else.
> 
> He could give her 100000 roses, the bottom line is those roses are not from Reggie Bush. The reason she is showing them off to us is because she doesn't get deep and genuine satisfaction from Kanye, and the only outlet for happiness for her now is to have the whole world thing she is living the life.
> 
> She spends all of her time making it look like the has fun, like she has it all, but she forgets the part where she actually genuinely has to have it all.



Sort of like a "The lady doth protest too much", but the opposite.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

caitlin1214 said:


> Sort of like a "The lady doth protest too much", but the opposite.



Exactly. She feels so strongly the need to prove how amazing her husband is and how much she loves him, she is obviously subconsciously thinks we don't believe her and feels the need to prove it. 

But I do think Kanye is genuinely crazy about her. I think he is deeply infatuated with the way she looks and how he think she validates him. I do think his attraction is genuine though.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kris Jenner Shows Love for Kanye West:  I'll Treat Him Like My Own Son*

you mean like you treat your son Rob Kris???

if it was anyone else i would say "run!  run fast and far  :doggie:  but it's kanye so.....yea. 






------




Kris Jenner has Kanye West's back on Mother's Day. 
Over seven years ago, the rapper lost his mother due to complications from a cosmetic surgery, but seems to have now found belonging within the Kardashian/Jenner family.
Kris  offered some comfort to her 37-year-old son-in-law on Sunday,  Instagramming a throwback photo of the two and promising to stick by his  side.


"And of course I'm thankful for this love bug #KanyeWest who has been a  constant in our lives and showered us with unconditional love, support,  kindness, friendship, and lots and lots more love," Kris, 59, writes. "I  learn something new from him every single day."


Showing just how much Kanye means to her, Kris adds, *"I will never  replace his beloved Mom Donda but I will always be here for him and love  him like my own son. #blessed #grateful #mothersday."*




https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/kris-jenner-shows-love-kanye-113000747.html


the rest y'all already know..........the  details about all those roses and the string quartet that he had playing Sam Smith for her at the restaurant followed by her even more  instagram ravings of "the best husband ever!"


----------



## michie

I forgot about Rob! I was thinking, "Damn, she peddled that ish to Lamar, too..."  We all know how that ended.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> I* forgot about Rob! *I was thinking, "Damn, she peddled that ish to Lamar, too..."  We all know how that ended.






   poor Rob!!  i think she did,too!!  

kanye needs to look at the body count - her saying that is not a blessing!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Not sure if it has already been posted, but she promised the winner of her selfie challenge on Australia's next top model that she would put their selfie up on her instagram.She put the winner's selfie up for 12 hrs before taking it down. She is now receiving criticism for this, and the winner feels cheated.
*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-deleted-winner-s-shot-Instagram.html

**'It's really disappointing' Australia's Next Top  Model's Alex Sinadinovic hits back at guest judge Kim Kardashian after  she deleted winner's shot from her Instagram*

* 'That actually upsets me quite a lot just because I know how excited Izi was to be posted on Kim Kardashian's Instagram,' **
 'False hope': The vociferous blonde, 18, hit back at the doyenne of  reality TV after fellow contestant Izi Simundi won the prize of having  her Instagram picture posted to her account, but Kim deleted it after  just 12 hours** 'You didn't even keep the photo up for a day that's not fair at all,' another disappointed user commented.*


Just goes to show in Kim's world she is the center of the universe and everyone else is a minion. Of course this is not news. It is just so stupid on her part to take the photo down. She had to have known the backlash she would have gotten, as well as how narcissist and insecure it makes her look.  She really takes narcissicm to a whole new level. She cannot even have photos of other women on her account because she needs to live in this world where she is the sun, and everybody else revolves around her. It would be a nightmare living with such a person. She is mentally unstable, maybe not in a crazy strait jacket way, but her entire existence shows she has the mentality of somebody who is not normal. 

I wonder if Kim's female friends notice  her behavior, and if they figure out that the only reason Kim is comfortable to take photos with them and hang out with them is because deep down she doesn't see them as threats to her queen bee status. It is actually really insulting if you think about it.  Then again they are all fame whores and use each other for their own ends so they probably don't care. 
​​​​


----------



## zaara10

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never one to shy away from a little exhibitionism.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Saturday morning Kim Kardashian took yet another bathroom selfie, this time in nothing but a towel as she wished her fans 'Good morning'.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old, apparently fresh from the shower, displayed her flawless complexion as she went make-up free in the snap.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oses-towel-bathroom-selfie.html#ixzz3ZiN0OzUJ




No body cares Kim. No one needs more of your stupid selfies in a limited edition copy of your "book." Is she trying to win a spot in the Guinness book of world records for most selfies? I wouldn't be surprised if that's a thing now.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's like, literally soooooooooooo annoying!!!


----------



## lizmil

The book has increased in price on Amazon.. What's up with that?


----------



## labelwhore04

I feel like shes getting dumber by the day. She never used to be THIS vapid and brainless? Like its actually quite alarming


----------



## DC-Cutie

She said the same crap about Lamar...  Wash, rinse, repeat...  


bag-princess said:


> *Kris Jenner Shows Love for Kanye West:  I'll Treat Him Like My Own Son*
> 
> you mean like you treat your son Rob Kris???
> 
> if it was anyone else i would say "run!  run fast and far  :doggie:  but it's kanye so.....yea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner has Kanye West's back on Mother's Day.
> Over seven years ago, the rapper lost his mother due to complications from a cosmetic surgery, but seems to have now found belonging within the Kardashian/Jenner family.
> Kris  offered some comfort to her 37-year-old son-in-law on Sunday,  Instagramming a throwback photo of the two and promising to stick by his  side.
> 
> 
> "And of course I'm thankful for this love bug #KanyeWest who has been a  constant in our lives and showered us with unconditional love, support,  kindness, friendship, and lots and lots more love," Kris, 59, writes. "I  learn something new from him every single day."
> 
> 
> Showing just how much Kanye means to her, Kris adds, *"I will never  replace his beloved Mom Donda but I will always be here for him and love  him like my own son. #blessed #grateful #mothersday."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/kris-jenner-shows-love-kanye-113000747.html
> 
> 
> the rest y'all already know..........the  details about all those roses and the string quartet that he had playing Sam Smith for her at the restaurant followed by her even more  instagram ravings of "the best husband ever!"


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wait, she's taking selfies while driving her sister to jail? How empathetic of her.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That mother hardly ever acknowledges Rob. So sad


----------



## clevercat

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's like, literally soooooooooooo annoying!!!




Like, literally, bible.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

clevercat said:


> Like, literally, bible.



It's like, totally and literally soooooooo amazing how she's like, sooooooooo annoying!!!!!!! Bible!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

oo_let_me_see said:


> Wait, she's taking selfies while driving her sister to jail? How empathetic of her.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Babydoll Chanel said:


>




Wow.


----------



## charmesh

Glitterandstuds said:


> That mother hardly ever acknowledges Rob. So sad


She actually did post a message to Rob. I don't think it was a gushy though.


----------



## Encore Hermes

So they filmed in the car khole going to jail? Everyone made up and they brought friends   didn't she walk in walk out?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Glitterandstuds said:


> That mother hardly ever acknowledges Rob. So sad




 she might see or call him but it might be against his wishes for her to put it out on social media. 

Those tweeted displays of love for the world to see read so phony to me


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


>


 


Everyone with money in CA knows, due to "overcrowding", you won't be in there longer than it takes to process your paperwork. Los Angeles justice system is a joke. Here in NYC and NJ, we will squeeze 4 in a cell and don't give a sh&t


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> she might see or call him but it might be against his wishes for her to put it out on social media.
> 
> *Those tweeted displays of love for the world to see read so phony to me*



To quote the great Kanye, "All Day!"


----------



## Sassys

*The grass IS greener in Hollywood: Aerial photos expose how stars like Kim  K, J.Lo and Streisand are wasting water to keep their gardens lush despite  state's worst drought in history*


*Experts estimate there will be less  than a year's worth of drinking water in California reservoir's at the end of  2015*
*Yet the rich and famous of Los  Angeles continue to water their lawns with apparently no concern for  conservation *
*Photographer John Chapple recently  went out in a helicopter to photography the ever-green lawns of Kim Kardashian,  Barbra Streisand and Petra Stunt among others*
California is  currently in the fourth year of its worst drought in history, but the rich and  famous residents of Los Angeles are still keeping up with the Kardashians when  it comes to their over-the-top landscaping.
Residents across  California have been demolishing pools, cutting back on showers and letting  their lawns turn brown after experts estimated that there will be less than a  year's worth of drinking water left in the state's reservoirs by the end of  2015.
But for the  residents of Los Angeles' wealthy enclaves, a $100 fine for wasting water is  chump change and a fee they are apparently glad to pay in order to maintain  their almost fluorescent green lawns.
Photographer John Chapple recently went out in a helicopter to photograph  these private oasis and found the mega-mansions owned by Kanye West and Kim  Kardashian, Jennifer Lopez and heiress Petra Stunt to be among the  worst.
'The Kardashian  flowers and hedges are right in our face,' a neighbor of West and Kardashian in  Hidden Hills told the New York Post. 'Its disgusting. You walk by  and you can smell the freshness.' 
The reality star  previously claimed that she was washing her hair only every five days in  response to the drought, a move she called 'a little excessive,  maybe'.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ia-s-worst-drought-history.html#ixzz3ZqvcfuYv


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sassys said:


> *The reality star  previously claimed that she was washing her hair only every five days in  response to the drought, a move she called 'a little excessive, ]*


*


Idiot little moron.  

They should cut the water off to those houses.*


----------



## Lounorada

I doubt they own/are even living in that $20mil house...
I'd bet that Kim is still living with her mother and Kanye is still living in his own 'married bachelor' house.


----------



## widerlet

This cheesy reference may show my age, but has anyone seen the movie 'A cinderella story' with Hilary Duff.
Her "evil stepmother" (played by Jennifer Coolidge) insists they have the sprinklers on all the time despite there being a major drought.
There was also a shot of their green lawn in comparison to a whole neighborhood of brown dry lawns.


I dont know why I cant upload Gifs or even links, but there's a hilarious quote from this movie..and with Khloe's blown up lips and blond hair she really looks like her


----------



## Lounorada

WTF...

tubmlr







:lolots: 

She looks a damn fool.


----------



## bag-mania

^Looks like she is posing to be the girl on a trucker's mud flaps. Except  there isn't a mud flap big enough to have her wideload butt.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been working nonstop on her figure since giving birth to daughter North West nearly two years ago.

But on Sunday's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Kim Kardashian admitted she can't leave home without her Spanx because she has gained 20 pounds.

The 34-year-old reality star looked in good form, however, as she showed off a tiny waistline in a semi-sheer black dress at her Kim Kardashian West for C&A press conference in Sao Paulo, Brazil on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...following-20lb-weight-gain.html#ixzz3ZrGI7lsw


----------



## Lounorada

The sheen from the spanx material is just gleaming through the material on that dress. She must have 2+ pairs on underneath because that isn't the waist she had at the Met Gala.


----------



## Eva1991

Does Kim actually live in that house? Thought she was still living with her mom...

To be fair though, the people the DM article is referring to probably have no idea how many times per week their lawn is watered. People so rich usually have an army of staff that take care of these things.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> WTF...
> 
> tubmlr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> She looks a damn fool.



Yes! Wonder why she didn't Photoshop that thick waist and saggy boobs?


----------



## scarlet555

Lounorada said:


> WTF...
> 
> tubmlr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> She looks a damn fool.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/11/kim-kardashian-supports-kylie-jenners-lip-fillers-offers-advice/

*Kim Kardashian Supports Kylie Jenner's Lip Fillers, Offers Advice*

Kim Kardashian walks the carpet at the launch event for her fashion line in partnership with Brazilian superstore C&A on Monday (May 11) in Sao Paulo, Brazil.

On the episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians that aired this weekend, the 34-year-old reality star was seen chatting with her younger sister Kylie Jenner about her lip fillers.

If something makes you feel insecure and youve been feeling that way forever, who doesnt want to look amazing? You only have one life to live, Kim told her younger sis.

Kim also said that she feels so insecure about her weight that she cannot leave the house without Spanx.


----------



## Sassys

If something make you insecure, yes fix it. But the constant lies when we have proof you all are liars is what is so wrong. I saw on the commercial Khloe had the nerve to say, you should always be truthful about what you have done to Kim and Kyle. Uh, is Khloe telling the truth about her new butt and her new lips? Kim has lied from day one about her butt and had the nerve to show us a fake butt x-ray episode (dumb a$$, you can get an x-ray fully clothed, with jewelry on and no lead covering).


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> WTF...
> 
> tubmlr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> She looks a damn fool.




deep breath, now suck it in, hold it, hold it...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Except the K's also believe non-disclosure/no comment also means they aren't lying.


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Except the K's also believe non-disclosure/no comment also means they aren't lying.


 
Also when you get your lips injected, you get those indents on the side of your mouth. Dead give away when someone gets their lips done. Kim, Kyle and Khloe all have that indent now.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.complex.com/style/2015/0...+05+2015&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

*Kanye West Is Receiving His Honorary Doctorate From the School of the Art Institute of Chicago Today*

Kanye West will be receiving his honorary doctorate from the School of the Art Institute of Chicago during the graduation ceremony today, following an hour-long lecture he delivered at the school yesterday.

SAIC, one of the most prestigious art schools in the country, said in an email sent to Complex that the honorary doctorate is given to "influential individuals" who earned "this distinguished award through their work, which is always imaginative and aesthetically rich, and sometimes also provocative and controversial, shifting the cultural landscape in significant ways." The recipients are also considered "remarkable examples of creative success and determination, who are often inspirations to our students, faculty, and entire SAIC community."

There has been some backlash surrounding the school's decision to give Kanye the awardan award that's been handed to figures like Jeff Koons, Marina Abramovic, and Yoko Ono. But Dean Lisa Wainwrigh told The Fader back in April that she thinks it's a "high-low problem."

"There's still this sense that high art is what we do, is what we honor, is what we're about. And that pop culture is not what we teach in art school," she said. "Pop culture, mass culturethat's a whole other thing, and we're about high art. I think that's a problem. We're trying to collapse those boundaries a little bit. That's what I like about Kanye."

Kanye will be joined by president and Eloise W. Martin director of SAIC Douglas Druick, gallery owner Rhona Hoffman, Janet Bryne Neiman, and German artist Albert Oehlenall of whom will also receive the honorary degree. 

*UPDATE:* Kanye West is officially Dr. West now. The rapper just received his honorary doctorate on stage, and as is customary, gave a short speech. After pretending to walk off stage, he talked about what this degree means to him and how much it would've helped his other projects in art, film, and fashion had he been able to say he'd earned one from one of the most prestigious art schools in the country. Read his entire speech below. 

"I'm sorry, that's just my opinion. I am a pop artist. So my medium is public opinion, and the world is my canvas. 'I'm sorry' is something you can use a lot, it gives you the opportunity to give your opinion, apologize for it, and give your opinion again. People say, 'You should not be sorry for your opinions.' George Bush...has some very cool self portraits [laughs]. I didn't know he was an artist. I felt my nerves a bit, and I don't feel that feeling a lot. The nerves of humility and modesty when being honored. A humanization, a reality of being recognized, and all I thought as I sit here, kind of shaking a little bit, is I need to get rid of that feeling. I need to not be nervous.

This honor is gonna make your lives easier. Two reasons: You don't have to defend me as much and I'm gonna make all of our lives easier. And it's these Floyd Mayweather belts that are needed to prove what I've been saying my entire life. Whether it's the co-sign of Paul McCartney grabbing me and saying, 'It's OK, he doesn't bite white people.' Or The New York Times cover, or the Time Most Influential cover, and now a doctorate at the Art Institute of Chicago. When I was giving a lecture at Oxford, I brought up this school because when I went on that mission to create in other spacesapparel, film, performanceit would've been easier if I could've said, 'I had a degree at the Art Institute of Chicago" [laughs]. Thank you."


----------



## lh211

Guys, I need to get this out of my system. 

I just saw someone on Facebook 'like' a picture of Kanye in a graduation gown, with the caption being something along the lines of "Well done Dr West so proud of you" from Kimmy's account. Now I will forgive the friend of mine who liked this because she is currently undergoing psychiatric treatment, but, I just seriously SMH at this honorary doctorate business. 

I know a lot of you ladies are highly educated, and I myself am a couple of weeks away from finishing my second degree. I happened to have paid a LOT of money for my education and spent years studying and forgoing nice bags and a social life to do so. I just don't get how that nappy-assed, plastic-faced glorified prostitute can boast about his non-achievement.... Sorry, what exactly is she proud of? that he had something handed to him after contributing absolutely nothing towards it??

Edited to add: Just seen this story has been posted above.


----------



## labelwhore04

I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well


----------



## pukasonqo

labelwhore04 said:


> I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well




same here. my partner has a PhD and thinks that honorary degrees cheapen the efforts of those who had added to human knowledge and that they devalue the hard work of those who undertake them
actually, he somehow has managed to live without knowing who kanye (who got an honorary PhD, who is he?) or the kartrashians are, i had to ask him how he has managed to live without contamination!


----------



## zen1965

She went to Brazil for a C&A event?!  C&A? How klassy.
What's next? The 1-Dollar-Shoppe?


----------



## Eva1991

I want to ask a serious question and please someone answer - seriously.

How is it possible to seat when you have butt implants, especially huge ones? Doesn't it hurt?


----------



## Irishgal

labelwhore04 said:


> I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well




As do I, a person who actually earned a doctorate many years ago.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> Also when you get your lips injected, you get those indents on the side of your mouth. Dead give away when someone gets their lips done. Kim, Kyle and Khloe all have that indent now.



Can you show me what you mean? I'm thinking of getting some.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well



I fins them insulting when the person doesn't have the professional portfolio/experience to back it up. I can see an very well respected and revolutionary business person receiving an honorary degree because they have insight and wealth in experience and knowledge but to just give them out is quite insulting if the person doesn't have the impact to back up that honour.


----------



## berrydiva

Eva1991 said:


> I want to ask a serious question and please someone answer - seriously.
> 
> How is it possible to seat when you have butt implants, especially huge ones? Doesn't it hurt?



They don't have implants. They have fat injections...it feels the same as sitting on your normal behind.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Babydoll Chanel said:


>



This is the point where she thought she was the hottest thing to ever step foot on this planet. In her recent pics she comes across as someone who is self conscious and is uncomfortable with how she looks and is seeking validation.


----------



## B. Jara

Hermes4evah said:


> Idiot little moron.
> 
> They should cut the water off to those houses.



The thing is, as I understand it, homes, lawns, everyday living, etc isn't what's the problem. That is less than 20% of CA's total water usage, yet they're targeting us. In the lead for water usage is the almond farmers and the water bottling companies (where a good amount of the bottles water across the states is sourced from) that's the issue. Until those issues get resolved, they're going to have a huge struggle with us little folk and cutting our water usage. The billionaire almond farmers bought out the 'powers that be' - just like the unions have. Another water bottling plant has just been approved, new houses are still being built, pools still being dug. It makes NO sense and is infuriating.

Although I agree, lawns that large and expansive should have major put into place.


----------



## charmesh

B. Jara said:


> The thing is, as I understand it, homes, lawns, everyday living, etc isn't what's the problem. That is less than 20% of CA's total water usage, yet they're targeting us. In the lead for water usage is the almond farmers and the water bottling companies (where a good amount of the bottles water across the states is sourced from) that's the issue. Until those issues get resolved, they're going to have a huge struggle with us little folk and cutting our water usage. The billionaire almond farmers bought out the 'powers that be' - just like the unions have. Another water bottling plant has just been approved, new houses are still being built, pools still being dug. It makes NO sense and is infuriating.
> 
> Although I agree, lawns that large and expansive should have major put into place.



It's about a gallon of water to grow a single almond. My kids grandfather is planting an almond orchard along with most of his neighbors. Most of the new fields are dripped irrigated, but it is still a lot of water


----------



## StopHammertime

labelwhore04 said:


> I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well




+1 me too. That was my first thought.


----------



## StopHammertime

Lounorada said:


> WTF...
> 
> tubmlr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> She looks a damn fool.




Her boobs look small here???


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> They don't have implants. They have fat injections...it feels the same as sitting on your normal behind.



You can have it injected into your breasts as well instead of getting implants.


----------



## michie

That pic makes her "enhanced" azz look that much more like an aftermarket add-on. Jesus...this girl must look like a freakshow when she's naked.


----------



## Katel

dearie me...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

StopHammertime said:


> Her boobs look small here???



Yes they do and there is a reason for it. Breasts can look much much smaller depending on how you pose. If you lie flat on your back, even if you had DD's they could look tiny. Also Kim's breasts naturally tilt to the sides of her body. She actully doesn't have that much cleavage without a push up bra. You can have big breasts and still not have much cleavage. That has more to do with  how your breasts are shaped. Her breasts are kind of far apart, same as Beyonce's. They are pear shaped women and tend to store most of their fat in their hips and thighs. Pear shaped women breasts don't tend to stick forward as much, but rather forms  tear drop shapes that stick outwards.


----------



## caitlin1214

labelwhore04 said:


> I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well





pukasonqo said:


> same here. my partner has a PhD and thinks that honorary degrees cheapen the efforts of those who had added to human knowledge and that they devalue the hard work of those who undertake them
> actually, he somehow has managed to live without knowing who kanye (who got an honorary PhD, who is he?) or the kartrashians are, i had to ask him how he has managed to live without contamination!





berrydiva said:


> I fins them insulting when the person doesn't have the professional portfolio/experience to back it up. I can see an very well respected and revolutionary business person receiving an honorary degree because they have insight and wealth in experience and knowledge but to just give them out is quite insulting if the person doesn't have the impact to back up that honour.



I wish they wouldn't hand out those things like they don't really mean anything, but I'm not upset by this. 

There's a difference between my dad's Ph.D. and Kanye's. My dad actually worked for his. 

If people don't actually work for it and earn it, it's just a piece of paper. 

It may say Dr. West on that diploma, but it doesn't mean anything.

(I am not calling him that.)


----------



## Bentley1

Irishgal said:


> As do I, a person who actually earned a doctorate many years ago.




+ 1. As someone who spent many years of my life earning a doctorate in psychology, these "honorary doctorate degrees" are an insult. I would be embarrassed to accept it.


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well



Same. I think it's a slap in the face to those who have worked very hard, possibly going into debt, for the degree.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

bisousx said:


> Same. I think it's a slap in the face to those who have worked very hard, possibly going into debt, for the degree.



It never ceases to astound me how shameless and self entitled they are. I should be immune to it by now but I'm really not. 

Do they really think they deserve what they got? Do they think others will buy it that they deserved it? Do they think that this somehow validates them? How can you be so lacking in awareness that you wouldn't have predicted the mockery that this would bring? Why do they take themselves so seriously when nobody else does?

It's so funny watching those two be so self important. They are living in an alternate reality.

I think Kim might be cringing on the inside but she has to go along with it so as not to make Kanye angry. I think even she knows this just makes her more of a  laughing stock. I think it is Kanye who is the most delusional of the two.
 That night that Kanye was ranting against Beck to the E interviews, you could see in the background how awkward Kim looked and you could just tell she was dying inside from embarrassment. But she has to save face and present this image of a super couple so she goes along with whatever he says.


----------



## Tivo

Katel said:


> dearie me...


Somebody should call CPS.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> That pic makes her "enhanced" azz look that much more like an aftermarket add-on. Jesus...this girl must look like a freakshow when she's naked.




It's like a shelf!






Katel said:


> dearie me...




Oh my!






celeb_analyzer said:


> Yes they do and there is a reason for it. Breasts can look much much smaller depending on how you pose. If you lie flat on your back, even if you had DD's they could look tiny. Also Kim's breasts naturally tilt to the sides of her body. She actully doesn't have that much cleavage without a push up bra. You can have big breasts and still not have much cleavage. That has more to do with  how your breasts are shaped. Her breasts are kind of far apart, same as Beyonce's. They are pear shaped women and tend to store most of their fat in their hips and thighs. Pear shaped women breasts don't tend to stick forward as much, but rather forms  tear drop shapes that stick outwards.



They are far apart because they're fake


----------



## Sassys

blackkitty4378 said:


> Can you show me what you mean? I'm thinking of getting some.



When you get fillers in your lips the dead give away is the sides of your mouth. You get a crease on the corner of your mouth. Real lips/mouth don't have that extended crease. Like the joker in batman


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> When you get fillers in your lips the dead give away is the sides of your mouth. You get a crease on the corner of your mouth. Real lips/mouth don't have that extended crease. Like the joker in batman



Thanks for the info! I'm thinking of getting some one day my top lip is really small and I like the idea of how it's not permanent. I want an eyebrow lift with botox too, which is what it looks like a lot of them do as well.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not always true gals. I have no fillers, not 'Tox, nothing...and I have those crease lines.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I have them too&#8230; I think they're longer than usual/what's natural looking when you have lip fillers though&#8230;

I think you can also tell if someone has lip fillers if it's not just the lip that's plumped but the area between the nose and upper lip is plumped up a little&#8230; kind of gives you a feline-like appearance. I don't mind it TBH but I love cats. lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lh211 said:


> Guys, I need to get this out of my system.
> 
> I just saw someone on Facebook 'like' a picture of Kanye in a graduation gown, with the caption being something along the lines of "Well done Dr West so proud of you" from Kimmy's account. Now I will forgive the friend of mine who liked this because she is currently undergoing psychiatric treatment, but, I just seriously SMH at this honorary doctorate business.
> 
> I know a lot of you ladies are highly educated, and I myself am a couple of weeks away from finishing my second degree. I happened to have paid a LOT of money for my education and spent years studying and forgoing nice bags and a social life to do so. I just don't get how that nappy-assed, plastic-faced glorified prostitute can boast about his non-achievement.... Sorry, what exactly is she proud of? that he had something handed to him after contributing absolutely nothing towards it??
> 
> Edited to add: Just seen this story has been posted above.





labelwhore04 said:


> I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well





pukasonqo said:


> same here. my partner has a PhD and thinks that honorary degrees cheapen the efforts of those who had added to human knowledge and that they devalue the hard work of those who undertake them
> actually, he somehow has managed to live without knowing who kanye (who got an honorary PhD, who is he?) or the kartrashians are, i had to ask him how he has managed to live without contamination!



Agree with all of these. I'm pursuing my doctorate degree right now and the amount of research and literature review there is in postgraduate studies is huge. It's insulting how Kanye get a doctorate degree without having done a day's work for it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lh211 said:


> Guys, I need to get this out of my system.
> 
> I just saw someone on Facebook 'like' a picture of Kanye in a graduation gown, with the caption being something along the lines of "Well done Dr West so proud of you" from Kimmy's account. Now I will forgive the friend of mine who liked this because she is currently undergoing psychiatric treatment, but, I just seriously SMH at this honorary doctorate business.
> 
> I know a lot of you ladies are highly educated, and I myself am a couple of weeks away from finishing my second degree. I happened to have paid a LOT of money for my education and spent years studying and forgoing nice bags and a social life to do so. I just don't get how that nappy-assed, plastic-faced glorified prostitute can boast about his non-achievement.... Sorry, what exactly is she proud of? that he had something handed to him after contributing absolutely nothing towards it??
> 
> Edited to add: Just seen this story has been posted above.




I'm sorry I don't mean to be evil but your comment about your friend [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not always true gals. I have no fillers, not 'Tox, nothing...and I have those crease lines.



Me too, I think it's to do with the natural width of your mouth and not your lips.


----------



## Jikena

Sassys said:


> When you get fillers in your lips the dead give away is the sides of your mouth. You get a crease on the corner of your mouth. Real lips/mouth don't have that extended crease. Like the joker in batman



Is it what happened to this girl ? She really has the mouth of the joker. So disturbing.

http://www.toutelatele.com/IMG/arton70664.jpg
http://www.toutelatele.com/IMG/arton70580.jpg
http://www.staragora.com/images/flux/default/8/b/b8f7bf8f5c9833af5056ba8cbf2329e9552f9634d81d3.jpg


----------



## lh211

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm sorry I don't mean to be evil but your comment about your friend [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



It's all true! She used to be the type to laugh at him, now she's sitting in a facility liking his stuff. Her favourite meme was of him eating the ice cream in his car.


----------



## Eva1991

berrydiva said:


> They don't have implants. They have fat injections...it feels the same as sitting on your normal behind.



Fat injections? Sounds really gross! 
I thought they had silicon implants like the ones used for breast augmentation. Those wouldn't be comfortable to seat on!


----------



## Sassys

Eva1991 said:


> Fat injections? Sounds really gross!
> I thought they had silicon implants like the ones used for breast augmentation. Those wouldn't be comfortable to seat on!



It's fat from your body moved to your butt.


----------



## Lounorada

Katel said:


> dearie me...








Lawd... Someone save that child.


----------



## YSoLovely

labelwhore04 said:


> I find "honourary" degrees to be insulting as well




+1

Drop out of college, get an honorary doctorate... wtf. :weird:


----------



## berrydiva

Eva1991 said:


> Fat injections? Sounds really gross!
> I thought they had silicon implants like the ones used for breast augmentation. Those wouldn't be comfortable to seat on!



I think the days of using an implant for the butt might be over or close to it...it's probably only used for reconstructive procedures at this point. Most of these people are getting fat transfers....taking fat from one part of their body and injecting it into their butt.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> she might see or call him but it might be against his wishes for her to put it out on social media.
> 
> *Those tweeted displays of love for the world to see read so phony to me*






THIS!

i always SMH when people do it. especially the tweets/facebook posts from people to their wives/husbands wishing them happy "whatever the day is" when the person is right there in the room with them!     or worse - pick up the dang phone and tell it to them personally!  everyone doesn't need to know.


----------



## sugarsam

celeb_analyzer said:


> this is the point where she thought she was the hottest thing to ever step foot on this planet. In her recent pics she comes across as someone who is self conscious and is uncomfortable with how she looks and is seeking validation.



+1


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> +1
> 
> Drop out of college, get an honorary doctorate... wtf. :weird:



Bill Gates dropped out and received an honorary degree. Same goes for Steve Jobs. Larry Ellison too I believe.  Russell Simmons, Zuckerberg, James Cameron and others from art to business to science...these folks all contributed something to their craft that has definitely advanced, pioneered or propelled it far beyond where it was when they entered the field. What they've created or introduced or modified or contributed has changed the way we see that field...Gates and Jobs obviously impacted everything about our modern lives. In that, I completely agree with giving those people an honorary degree or doctorate. 

I think Kanye had definite impact on hip hop but I dont think there's anything he's done to warrant an honorary degree.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Dean of SAIC talking about the selection of Kanye West as a recipient of an honorary degree




> In the past we had Patti Smith, which was amazing, right after her book Just Kids came out. We had Philip Glass, which was great. Then we had the mayor one year receive an honorary doctorate, which we were very excited about because of the cultural contributions to the city. And we even gave it to Ed Harris one year, when the big Pollock film came out.



  Lisa Wainwright Dean SAIC

http://www.thefader.com/2015/04/16/...right-saic-kanye-west-honorary-college-degree


----------



## berrydiva

I don't think any hip hop artist receiving an honorary degree will be taken seriously though regardless of how much they have contributed to popular culture or to the art of music.


----------



## Eva1991

berrydiva said:


> I think the days of using an implant for the butt might be over or close to it...it's probably only used for reconstructive procedures at this point. Most of these people are getting fat transfers....taking fat from one part of their body and injecting it into their butt.





Sassys said:


> It's fat from your body moved to your butt.



Thanks for the clarification ladies. Still the whole thing sounds very yucky!


----------



## Eva1991

berrydiva said:


> Bill Gates dropped out and received an honorary degree. Same goes for Steve Jobs. Larry Ellison too I believe.  Russell Simmons, Zuckerberg, James Cameron and others from art to business to science...these folks all contributed something to their craft that has definitely advanced, pioneered or propelled it far beyond where it was when they entered the field. What they've created or introduced or modified or contributed has changed the way we see that field...Gates and Jobs obviously impacted everything about our modern lives. In that, I completely agree with giving those people an honorary degree or doctorate.
> 
> I think Kanye had definite impact on hip hop but I dont think there's anything he's done to warrant an honorary degree.



+1

I'm not against honorary degrees and don't find them insulting, even though I myself am completing my Master's right now (an actual one, not a honorary one obviously). It's not like the people who get awarded those degrees will ever compete against me for a job. They're usually already accomplished in their field.


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> THIS!
> 
> i always SMH when people do it. especially the tweets/facebook posts from people to their wives/husbands wishing them happy "whatever the day is" when the person is right there in the room with them!     or worse - pick up the dang phone and tell it to them personally!  everyone doesn't need to know.



Don't forget posting messages to people who aren't even on social media.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Dean of SAIC talking about the selection of Kanye West as a recipient of an honorary degree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Wainwright Dean SAIC
> 
> http://www.thefader.com/2015/04/16/...right-saic-kanye-west-honorary-college-degree



So basically they will give it to anyone they can convince to show up


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Don't forget posting messages to people who aren't even on social media.





  omg - that's right!  that has to be the most pathetic!


----------



## babesnstuds

Giving Kanye an honourary degree is nuts! I actually went to SAIC! This new dean must be crazy


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> I don't think any hip hop artist receiving an honorary degree will be taken seriously though regardless of how much they have contributed to popular culture or to the art of music.



I think Puffy got one from Howard, but he did at least attend the school at some point. I think there will be hip hop artists who deserve to be honored for non musical achievements. But Kanye doesn't seem to do anything to warrant it. He can't even seem to get through a show these days without ranting.


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> omg - that's right!  that has to be the most pathetic!



No the most pathetic is posting messages to the dead or from graveside


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> No the most pathetic is posting messages to the dead or from graveside





get out!!!!!   i can honestly say i have not seen that one yet!!  you're right - that wins the prize.  SMH


----------



## berrydiva

babesnstuds said:


> Giving Kanye an honourary degree is nuts! I actually went to SAIC! This new dean must be crazy



Agreed. She seems to just give them out to popular people and it doesn't seem to really have much context based on her comments.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> I think Puffy got one from Howard, but he did at least attend the school at some point. I think there will be hip hop artists who deserve to be honored for non musical achievements. But Kanye doesn't seem to do anything to warrant it. He can't even seem to get through a show these days without ranting.


Puff nor Russell Simmons were taken seriously for their honorary degree. They were both criticized and were branded non-deserving. 

Kanye attend the School of Art didn't he? Isn't that where he dropped out from?

As a hip hop lover, I agree that he doesn't warrant this particular honor....there are other hip hop pioneers and architects who deserve it over him.


----------



## usmcwifey

berrydiva said:


> Bill Gates dropped out and received an honorary degree. Same goes for Steve Jobs. Larry Ellison too I believe.  Russell Simmons, Zuckerberg, James Cameron and others from art to business to science...these folks all contributed something to their craft that has definitely advanced, pioneered or propelled it far beyond where it was when they entered the field. What they've created or introduced or modified or contributed has changed the way we see that field...Gates and Jobs obviously impacted everything about our modern lives. In that, I completely agree with giving those people an honorary degree or doctorate.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Kanye had definite impact on hip hop but I dont think there's anything he's done to warrant an honorary degree.




I agree ... My dad has a doctorate from Cornell (I only went as far as my masters) and I am not at all insulted by people like Bill Gates getting an honorary degree...however Kanye is a different story ...I don't feel he has done anything significant on the level of Gates or Jobs to warrant him anything other than a Grammy perhaps lol


----------



## twinkle.tink

bag-princess said:


> THIS!
> 
> i always SMH when people do it. especially the tweets/facebook posts from people to their wives/husbands wishing them happy "whatever the day is" when the person is right there in the room with them!     or worse - pick up the dang phone and tell it to them personally!  everyone doesn't need to know.





charmesh said:


> Don't forget posting messages to people who aren't even on social media.






> *omg - that's right! that has to be the most pathetic!



 I love gratitude, any way, shape or form. I think it's nice.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Bill Gates dropped out and received an honorary degree. Same goes for Steve Jobs. Larry Ellison too I believe.  Russell Simmons, Zuckerberg, James Cameron and others from art to business to science...these folks all contributed something to their craft that has definitely advanced, pioneered or propelled it far beyond where it was when they entered the field. What they've created or introduced or modified or contributed has changed the way we see that field...Gates and Jobs obviously impacted everything about our modern lives. In that, I completely agree with giving those people an honorary degree or doctorate.
> 
> *I think Kanye had definite impact on hip hop but I dont think there's anything he's done to warrant an honorary degree.*




Yup.

I really didn't know where you were going with this comment tbh. First I read Gates, Jobs, Ellison, (Simmons), Zuckerberg and I was like ":weird: I know she ain't compa... :weird: oh... OH. Gotcha! "


----------



## Stansy

pukasonqo said:


> same here. my partner has a PhD and thinks that honorary degrees cheapen the efforts of those who had added to human knowledge and that they devalue the hard work of those who undertake them
> actually, he somehow has managed to live without knowing who kanye (who got an honorary PhD, who is he?) or the kartrashians are, i had to ask him how he has managed to live without contamination!



Exactly! It is along the lines: "I'll give you a honorary PhD if you give me one in return". I am currently considering going for a PhD, but this really annoys me.
Sorry for this Kanyesque rant


----------



## Sassys

*The ultimate snub? Vogue reveals cover of special Met Gala issue featuring  an image of Rihanna alongside a list of A-list attendees - but fails to include  Kim Kardashian*


*Rihanna, Jennifer Lawrence, Beyoncé,  and even Kendall Jenner's names are all included on the front of the magazine's  special edition issue*
*Both Kim, 34, and her husband Kanye  West, 37, are noticeably absent from the list - despite Kim appearing at the top  of Vogue.com's best dressed list *
*Kim, who is one of many celebrities  to have defied E**ditor-in-Chief Anna Wintour's 'selfie ban' with  her Instagram posts, is not mentioned*
*Ms. Wintour is reportedly 'very  aware' of who flouted her social media rule and is still considering the  consequences *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3078558/Vogue-reveals-cover-special-Met-Gala-issue-featuring-image-Rihanna-alongside-list-list-attendees-fails-include-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3ZxPUQpxn


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Yup.
> 
> I really didn't know where you were going with this comment tbh. First I read Gates, Jobs, Ellison, (Simmons), Zuckerberg and I was like ":weird: I know she ain't compa... :weird: oh... OH. Gotcha! "



Lmao!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> *The ultimate snub? Vogue reveals cover of special Met Gala issue featuring  an image of Rihanna alongside a list of A-list attendees - but fails to include  Kim Kardashian*
> 
> 
> *Rihanna, Jennifer Lawrence, Beyoncé,  and even Kendall Jenner's names are all included on the front of the magazine's  special edition issue*
> *Both Kim, 34, and her husband Kanye  West, 37, are noticeably absent from the list - despite Kim appearing at the top  of Vogue.com's best dressed list *
> *Kim, who is one of many celebrities  to have defied E**ditor-in-Chief Anna Wintour's 'selfie ban' with  her Instagram posts, is not mentioned*
> *Ms. Wintour is reportedly 'very  aware' of who flouted her social media rule and is still considering the  consequences *
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3078558/Vogue-reveals-cover-special-Met-Gala-issue-featuring-image-Rihanna-alongside-list-list-attendees-fails-include-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3ZxPUQpxn





Lol. Kanye's gotta be p*ssed. Kim and him LIVE for the fashion world's approval and acknowledgement. :giggles:


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Lol. Kanye's gotta be p*ssed. Kim and him LIVE for the fashion world's approval and acknowledgement. :giggles:





i would just loooove to see their reaction since people think kanye had anna in his pocket!!


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> telling her do not mess up lol


 



bag-princess said:


> i would just loooove to see their reaction since people think kanye had anna in his pocket!!


 
Did I not say he told her "don't mess this up"


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Did I not say he told her "don't mess this up"





:lolots::lolots::lolots:   oh yea - once again you called it first!!


----------



## Tamie

Looks like Kendall made the list but not Kim. [emoji16]


----------



## Hermes4evah

I love it!! I think Anna Wintour still despises Kim deep down inside. 

Is Kim not pictured anywhere inside the issue? Please say yes .........


----------



## Hermes4evah

Not her thread but I think Rihanna completely deserved the cover. Her dress was OOT but that girl can wear OOT ball gowns like no one else.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> *The ultimate snub? Vogue reveals cover of special Met Gala issue featuring  an image of Rihanna alongside a list of A-list attendees - but fails to include  Kim Kardashian*
> 
> 
> *Rihanna, Jennifer Lawrence, Beyoncé,  and even Kendall Jenner's names are all included on the front of the magazine's  special edition issue*
> *Both Kim, 34, and her husband Kanye  West, 37, are noticeably absent from the list - despite Kim appearing at the top  of Vogue.com's best dressed list *
> *Kim, who is one of many celebrities  to have defied E**ditor-in-Chief Anna Wintour's 'selfie ban' with  her Instagram posts, is not mentioned*
> *Ms. Wintour is reportedly 'very  aware' of who flouted her social media rule and is still considering the  consequences *
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ils-include-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3ZxPUQpxn


 


 *evil laugh*







while right now Kanye is somewhere ranting...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> *evil laugh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while right now Kanye is somewhere ranting...



Paging.............you!  Charlize Theron thread

 si'l-te-plaît......
Merci en avance..........
Vite!........


----------



## jclaybo

Kim took her "talents" to Brazil, chick couldnt even be home on Mother's Day guess "duty"calls and honorary degrees I have no problem with but they couldn't give him an associates or bachelors? Why a doctorate so that he gets a "Dr" in his title.
-Kanye actually makes sense when he writes down what he is going to say first


----------



## charmesh

jclaybo said:


> Kim took her "talents" to Brazil, chick couldnt even be home on Mother's Day guess "duty"calls and honorary degrees I have no problem with but they couldn't give him an associates or bachelors? Why a doctorate so that he gets a "Dr" in his title.
> -Kanye actually makes sense when he writes down what he is going to say first



She skipped her husband getting an honorary degree too. Honorary degrees, deserved or not, are a big deal. But she does come from a family that does not value education. Probably lost interest the minute she found out he wouldn't be the type of doctor who could give her Botox injections.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Of course Anna Wintour still hates Kim. No one in the high fashion world likes her, they just have to pretend to because she is the boss's wife, so to speak. If she ever divorced Kanye, they would kick her to the curb and probably trash talk her too.

It's so funny watching Kim with her nose in the air, thinking she is part of the high fashion world now. She knows full well it is all because of Kanye, yet she acts as though she made it on her own. She doesn't even feel embarrassed by all of it. These were the people who were shunning her years ago, and now she has no problem hanging out with them. She is so desperate for fame and validity. Funny thing is she still hasn't earned it, because everyone knows the truth.

I guess what I'm saying is why does Kim even bother trying to fit in knowing she never will. And now that Kanye got her a few vogue covers, does she not actually realize the politics behind it all? Does she think that if she pretends it is okay, then that will fool us?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hermes4evah said:


> I love it!! I think Anna Wintour still despises Kim deep down inside.
> 
> Is Kim not pictured anywhere inside the issue? Please say yes .........



Radar made it sound like she wasn't in the magazine, but she was on some best dressed list online.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> *evil laugh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while right now Kanye is somewhere ranting...


----------



## Eva1991

charmesh said:


> She skipped her husband getting an honorary degree too. Honorary degrees, deserved or not, are a big deal. But she does come from a family that does not value education. *Probably lost interest the minute she found out he wouldn't be the type of doctor who could give her Botox injections.*



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Queenpixie

What is going on with her 2 arms?


----------



## usmcwifey

Queenpixie said:


> What is going on with her 2 arms?




Photoshop is what's going on lol I mean her arms are bent towards her back part but still we all know they aren't that thin ..


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## pukasonqo

Queenpixie said:


> What is going on with her 2 arms?


this good be a sign that my sugars are on the low but i sort of like her face in this pic
(exits thread and runs to eat a muesli bar and jelly beans)


----------



## yinnie

Encore Hermes said:


> Dean of SAIC talking about the selection of Kanye West as a recipient of an honorary degree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Wainwright Dean SAIC
> 
> http://www.thefader.com/2015/04/16/...right-saic-kanye-west-honorary-college-degree



Did Kim write this? Vocab seems limited with "amazing" and "which was great" surely if you are giving these people Honorary degrees you can describe their achievements a lot better than that.


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> this good be a sign that my sugars are on the low but i sort of like her face in this pic
> (exits thread and runs to eat a muesli bar and jelly beans)



Haha I agree, that's a flattering picture!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

*Enough was  enough for Kylie Jenner, who vented about her frustrations with  34-year-old half-sibling Kim Kardashian's copy cat fashion antics in a  new deleted scene from Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
'She wants to do everything that I'm doing,' the 17-year-old reality star told Kourtney Kardashian, 36.
**Big  sister Kourtney tried to advise Kylie to speak up about her issues with  Kim saying: 'Why don't you tell her that she's bothering you?'
But the rumoured girlfriend of rapper Tyga detailed another instance of replication.
'And  now she has short hair, I have short hair with a weave right now,'  Kylie said. 'I don't know maybe she just wants to do everything that I'm  doing.' 
**
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-style-deleted-KUWTK-scene.html#ixzz3a4KuFnus 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*
​​



Even their fake drama is boring, not that it was ever riveting. But now even their fans are getting bored by this. It isn't shocking anyone and it is so obviously scripted. I can't believe they still have the energy for this. Most reality shows are over in a few years, that is just the nature of those types of shows. They have a cheap thrill and entertainment value. Even the people starring in them get bored and wanna move on.  Will there ever come a day when they wake up and realize their whole life has been staged  for the cameras?

A long time soap actor left his show and part of his reason for doing so was because he felt his life was like running on a treadmill. Moving but not really going anywhere. The Kardashians have been moving for so long but not really going anywhere. They are more hated now, they have lost their looks and always jumping from one failed relationship to another. I hardly call her relationship with Kanye a success. It's just a marriage of convenience. All their clothing goes on clearance, and so they haven't even had success in that field. Simply attaching your name to a clothing line isn't success, the line has to sell well and have longevity. Otherwise it is just a medal of participation. 

Bottom line is their lives have worsened so much over the years, with the exception of Kendall.


----------



## chowlover2

How come no one mentioned Sears and the Kklan have gone their separate ways?


----------



## celeb_analyzer

chowlover2 said:


> How come no one mentioned Sears and the Kklan have gone their separate ways?



I didn't know about it until I saw your post. It doesn't surprise me. I have only ever met a few people who have purchased kardashian, and even that is usually the handbags. Nobody likes their clothing. I would be embarrassed to attach my name to the rubbish they produce. I said in my previous post that they seem to think they are business women just because they dabble in everything and have their name on a brand. That to me is like giving someone a medal just for participation. For you to be truly successful the stuff you make has to sell,and  it has to have longevity so even when you are a has been, people are still buying your stuff. I haven't seen any celebrity lines so far that satisfy that condition.

I think that companies overestimate the power of the Kardashians to influence what we buy. Sure they are famous, but that is only because people want to mock them, to see what stupid fashion and makeup style they do next. Nobody wants to be them.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> How come no one mentioned Sears and the Kklan have gone their separate ways?





i had no idea - i don't know anyone that buys their rags and i don't know anyone that shopped sears!   the one here closed last year and i don't know how they stayed in biz as long as they did!


----------



## Jayne1

I read evilKris may be working with another store, now that Sears is gone.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Bob Hope Airport. (May 13)


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> I didn't know about it until I saw your post. It doesn't surprise me. I have only ever met a few people who have purchased kardashian, and even that is usually the handbags. Nobody likes their clothing. I would be embarrassed to attach my name to the rubbish they produce. I said in my previous post that they seem to think they are business women just because they dabble in everything and have their name on a brand. That to me is like giving someone a medal just for participation. For you to be truly successful the stuff you make has to sell,and  it has to have longevity so even when you are a has been, people are still buying your stuff. I haven't seen any celebrity lines so far that satisfy that condition.
> 
> I think that companies overestimate the power of the Kardashians to influence what we buy. Sure they are famous, but that is only because people want to mock them, to see what stupid fashion and makeup style they do next. Nobody wants to be them.




Not true. There are lots of young folks out there who want to be them or want to emulate them. Hell Kim is mostly famous because people wanted to see what she was wearing and copy her style when she dressed more minimal (mall shops)...mixing H&M with high end. I don't spend as much time on Kim as you but I can even see that they have enough people out there who buy into them.


----------



## chowlover2

I only found out by accident. I Googled how is the Kklan stuff selling at Sears, and found they parted ways. Recent too, May 5th. The article said it was mutual, but since it was kept so quiet I suspect otherwise. Sears saw they weren't bringing in big business and supposedly PMK has another store lined up. I think they are letting her save face. We shall wait and see.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> I read evilKris may be working with another store, now that Sears is gone.


Sears is still in business, I think they are concentrating on their own store brands.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Hope Airport. (May 13)




A maxi ribbed tank is definitely an interesting dress.


----------



## twinkle.tink

celeb_analyzer said:


> Even their fake drama is boring, not that it was ever riveting. But now even their fans are getting bored by this. It isn't shocking anyone and it is so obviously scripted. I can't believe they still have the energy for this. Most reality shows are over in a few years, that is just the nature of those types of shows. They have a cheap thrill and entertainment value. Even the people starring in them get bored and wanna move on.  *Will there ever come a day when they wake up and realize their whole life has been staged  for the cameras?*



_**Disclaimer: I have never watched the show. The only bits I have seen are the ones are the ones from the Bruce special and the odd one or two posted in these forums (my only K/J news source other than covers on mags)_.

 What makes you think they don't know this and portray a caricature of themselves. And they are just riding the gravy train as long as they can?

Maybe I am giving them too much credit, but that's what I have long thought.




celeb_analyzer said:


> *
> Bottom line is their lives have worsened so much over the years, with the exception of Kendall.*



Does that mean I don't think it has done them damage? 
I do  absolutely think it's done them enormous damage...but that's to my  standard of living. And I feel I am not one to judge; I worked a ton  when my boys were young and in retrospect I feel like I was an idiot.  The money and 'stuff' was just not worth my time away from my boys and  frankly, my happiness. Anywho, my point is....like we all do, they have made their choices and will live with the results of those choices. 

I do think much of the backlash they receive is because people feel their actions, real or dramatized, should reap negative consequences, instead of the perceived positive ones they receive: money, luxury, etc.     The reality is, they have made their own purgatory. None of them seem particularly happy nor fulfilled. But again, not for me to say, they have different wants and needs than I....clearly.



Jayne1 said:


> I read evilKris may be working with another store, now that Sears is gone.



I have no doubt. For all the disdain they receive, they make people money and that is why they continue to stick around. If people truly want them to disappear, mass America needs to stop buying their ish. Including buying into their media, which also means stop complaining about them....after all, a click is a click. 



berrydiva said:


> Not true. There are lots of young folks out  there who want to be them or want to emulate them. Hell Kim is mostly  famous because people wanted to see what she was wearing and copy her  style when she dressed more minimal (mall shops)...mixing H&M with  high end. I don't spend as much time on Kim as you but I can even see  that they have enough people out there who buy into them.



 While I was typing the above...you wrote this ! This is why I have no doubt they are in talks with another store. Geez! I just remembered: their kids clothes are in Nordies.
~ETA: Also just hit me...Kendall & Kylie were with PacSun. If that deal was over, I could see them doing something with the Brass Plum department.
~Poop! Edited, again...and I said I was done with K's today O.o ...but I peeked in the K&K thread and  I see in fact, they are doing PacSun again this year.



berrydiva said:


> A maxi ribbed tank is definitely an interesting dress.



OK.

I'll admit, the reason I popped back in the thread was to grab this pic...so I could ask Lou for an ID

Yikes! :shame: I kinda like it...


----------



## blackkitty4378

I like the dress, too.


----------



## twinkle.tink

blackkitty4378 said:


> I like the dress, too.



I am so glad....

As I glanced down, I realized I am wearing a pair of black skinny pants with a white stripe down the outside of each leg. That I bought after I saw them Kendall.

And I do like that dress; I would wear it with a denim jacket.

I thought, 'My word! I am going to have to stop coming in these threads!'


----------



## celeb_analyzer

berrydiva said:


> . Hell Kim is mostly famous because people wanted to see what she was wearing and copy her style when she dressed more minimal (mall shops)...mixing H&M with high end.  .



This was true in 2007. It's 2015 and she just doesn't have the influence she once did. Britney Spears was also really big ... in 1999.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

And I still don't see this nose job people speak of. Her nose looks so different depending on how she poses and does her makeup. In the above pic  in the white dress it looks bigger than it did in some of her 09 pics.

Oh and of course people don't want them to disappear to whoever said we should just stop clicking if we don't like them. People want them to hang around but only to have someone to mock. That isn't the same as being admired or revered.


----------



## twinkle.tink

celeb_analyzer said:


> And I still don't see this nose job people speak of. Her nose looks so different depending on how she poses and does her makeup. In the above pic with the white it looks bigger than it did in some of her 09 pics.
> 
> Oh and of course people don't want them to disappear to whoever said we should just stop clicking if we don't like them. People want them to hang around but only to have someone to mock. That isn't the same as being admired or revered.



you missed my meaning...but never mind, enough thought wasted on the Ks for me today 

ETA: Bwahaha! you quoted me and then changed it "whoever"....please no fake drama. The K's are NOT worth it!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Is it this dress, but in white? http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=61I&CollectionId=1L2&ItemId=19&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineId=clothing&PID=2178999&AID=10704349&utm_source=CommissionJunction&utm_medium=affiliation

Not my area of expertise AT ALL, I only found the name of it because Kimmie put the name of it on Instagram.


----------



## twinkle.tink

blackkitty4378 said:


> Is it this dress, but in white? http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=61I&CollectionId=1L2&ItemId=19&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineId=clothing&PID=2178999&AID=10704349&utm_source=CommissionJunction&utm_medium=affiliation
> 
> Not my area of expertise AT ALL, I only found the name of it because Kimmie put the name of it on Instagram.



Oh! Thank you!


----------



## blackkitty4378

twinkle.tink said:


> Oh! Thank you!



No problem!


----------



## lizmil

I can see her nipples in that white dress and something else lower down...
I don't think she believes in underwear.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was really surprised they chose to go with Sears anyways, since the company has been in decline for years.  sears is where people go for household items and tools, not K fashions" (although I did get a nice pair of boots from Lands End Canvas, when they were located in Sears)


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Bob Hope Airport. (May 13)





blackkitty4378 said:


> I like the dress, too.






i LOVE it!!!  i think it is perfect for summer - but her big A$$ just ruins it! as.usual.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Hope Airport. (May 13)




I like this outfit. Does anyone know where her denim jacket is from?


----------



## lulu212121

chowlover2 said:


> I only found out by accident. I Googled how is the Kklan stuff selling at Sears, and found they parted ways. Recent too, *May 5th.* The article said it was mutual, but since it was kept so quiet I suspect otherwise. Sears saw they weren't bringing in big business and supposedly PMK has another store lined up. I think they are letting her save face. We shall wait and see.


I was wondering what happened to that tacky crap. I thought maybe the store moved it. I was in there 5/9 for my tiller & I noticed that their stuff was not in front with their promotional photos. That was a fast removal. Maybe it was on clearance?


----------



## zaara10

chowlover2 said:


> Sears is still in business, I think they are concentrating on their own store brands.




Sears carries Lands End which I like for my kids. I've seen a lot of the KK Kollection on a rack called "Klearance." I kid u not.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*A Pennsylvania doctor has been treating homeless people for 23 years.   This restores my faith in humanity.  Then I see Kim and Kanye and it's  gone again.*


----------



## twinkle.tink

Bwahaha! I must have been half asleep yesterday, I didn't even see that jacket in her hands!


----------



## BPC

The "dress" is a long wife beater shirt.. hate it.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> I was really surprised they chose to go with Sears anyways, since the company has been in decline for years.  sears is where people go for household items and tools, not K fashions" (although I did get a nice pair of boots from Lands End Canvas, when they were located in Sears)



None of them are smart enough to be keeping up with trends in the retail industry. That would require them to read a newspaper . Either way they aren't fussy when it comes to deals, as long as they get $$ out of it.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> And I still don't see this nose job people speak of. Her nose looks so different depending on how she poses and does her makeup. In the above pic  in the white dress it looks bigger than it did in some of her 09 pics.
> 
> Oh and of course people don't want them to disappear to whoever said we should just stop clicking if we don't like them. People want them to hang around but only to have someone to mock. That isn't the same as being admired or revered.


But what's hilarious is the amount of time you dedicate to them so there's a clear example of the fact that they're still quite relevant and even more popular than previous.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> The "dress" is a long wife beater shirt.. hate it.



ugh hate the term wife beater....I know that's what they're called but it's so bad... Lol.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> ugh hate the term wife beater....I know that's what they're called but it's so bad... Lol.



I know, I hate it too, but that's exactly what that dress is.

All Kim's missing is standing in the door of her home on wheels, while holding North in one arm..lol..


----------



## knics33

berrydiva said:


> But what's hilarious is the amount of time you dedicate to them so there's a clear example of the fact that they're still quite relevant and even more popular than previous.



Lol


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> I know, I hate it too, but that's exactly what that dress is.
> 
> All Kim's missing is standing in the door of her home on wheels, while holding North in one arm..lol..



Lmao!


----------



## jclaybo

You can find variations of that dress on your run of the mill IG Boutique, I actually have a whole line of Kim K inspired outfits


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> You can find variations of that dress on your run of the mill IG Boutique, I actually have a whole line of Kim K inspired outfits



Lemme find our you running an IG boutique.  Spill!


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> I'll admit, the reason I popped back in the thread was to grab this pic...so I could ask Lou for an ID
> 
> Yikes! :shame: I kinda like it...


 
Sorry for the late reply Twinkle, I had a browse for it and it doesn't seem to be available online in white, just khaki green or black. (I actually prefer the black!) http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...xi+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks&CurrentCat=107377


But if Kim was tagging it on instagram then she could have been sent it from Faith Connexion, so it mightn't be available in stores/online yet 
But there is a similar one on Shopbop by Enza Costa that is pretty identical to her white one, if it helps 
http://www.shopbop.com/ribbed-tank-...-2687457-Polyvore&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2687457


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Sorry for the late reply Twinkle, I had a browse for it and it doesn't seem to be available online in white, just khaki green or black. (I actually prefer the black!) http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...xi+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks&CurrentCat=107377
> 
> 
> But if Kim was tagging it on instagram then she could have been sent it from Faith Connexion, so it mightn't be available in stores/online yet
> But there is a similar one on Shopbop by Enza Costa that is pretty identical to her white one, if it helps
> http://www.shopbop.com/ribbed-tank-...-2687457-Polyvore&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2687457



I hope you're making mone from this talent because I'm amazed every time.


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> Lemme find our you running an IG boutique.  Spill!


LOL! Not me but just pieces I have collected from various boutiques, I must admit I am a sucker for midi length anything and when Kim isnt trying to be couture her style is very easy to emulate.


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> LOL! Not me but just pieces I have collected from various boutiques, I must admit I am a sucker for midi length anything and when Kim isnt trying to be couture her style is very easy to emulate.


Oh ok...lol.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I hope you're making mone from this talent because I'm amazed every time.


 
AGREE!!!!!! She has SKILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> I like this outfit. Does anyone know where her denim jacket is from?




Jacket is by R13 
http://www.kirnazabete.com/tops/out...est?siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-iE9OEhNXE8G02XPLb9d4HA


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I hope you're making mone from this talent because I'm amazed every time.




 I wish!


----------



## Sassys

I don't understand why these celebs don't have TSA Pre-check so they can keep their shoes on.


----------



## Lounorada

That behind of hers is just so saggy and tragic... she's gonna need some sort of a sling to lift and carry it around soon enough. 














DailyMail


----------



## stylemepretty

For the life of me I can't understand why she would deliberately mess with her butt to make it look like she's carrying a full diaper :weird:


----------



## berrydiva

stylemepretty said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why she would deliberately mess with her butt to make it look like she's carrying a full diaper :weird:




Don't think she knew when she got the initial injections to try and get a bubble that the fat would move. Problem is that a natural bubble tends to be more muscle than fat so it doesn't sag like hers.


----------



## Sassys

stylemepretty said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why she would deliberately mess with her butt to make it look like she's carrying a full diaper :weird:



I don't think she meant for it to be that big. When she did dwts she lost a lot of weight and probably had to do more injections since she had made a name for herself because of her butt. Probably also one of the reasons she really doesn't workout. She would loose the fat that was injected. When I loose to much weight, my butt and thighs are the first to go.


----------



## yinnie

Sassys said:


> I don't think she meant for it to be that big. When she did dwts she lost a lot of weight and probably had to do more injections since she had made a name for herself because of her butt. Probably also one of the reasons she really doesn't workout. She would loose the fat that was injected. When I loose to much weight, my butt and thighs are the first to go.



Please tell me how u can make butt and thighs first to go!!! It's my absolute last to go/won't budge since having my 1yo :-p


----------



## stylemepretty

There must be a procedure to have the fat removed?


----------



## Staci_W

BPC said:


> The "dress" is a long wife beater shirt.. hate it.



I'm not the only one that saw a wife beater then.


----------



## charmesh

stylemepretty said:


> There must be a procedure to have the fat removed?



It's fat so I assume that you can lipo it back out? But then I think she would have leftover saggy skin. I always ask what these girls with diaper booties go out of style in the mainstream, or when their stripping/escorting careers are over.


----------



## Sassys

yinnie said:


> Please tell me how u can make butt and thighs first to go!!! It's my absolute last to go/won't budge since having my 1yo :-p



I have no idea lol. Every boyfriend I have ever had ALWAYS gets mad when I lose weight, because my butt always gets smaller.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That behind of hers is going to be sitting at her knees in a minute. Yikes.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Jacket is by R13
> http://www.kirnazabete.com/tops/out...est?siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-iE9OEhNXE8G02XPLb9d4HA



Love ya Lou!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think she gained so much weight being pregnant, this is the result after that, and the fat injections of course.

When people lose a lot of weight and have loose skin, they can get reconstructive surgery on that. She should get it lipo-ed out and some of the resulting loose skin tucked in. She really is too petite to have this diaper butt. If she got it fixed she would look so much better.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> That behind of hers is just so saggy and tragic... she's gonna need some sort of a sling to lift and carry it around soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



Pls tell me that we won't have to suffer through another summer with those same shoes!!!!!


----------



## Geena1999

Did anyone talk about this?  I looked back a couple pages and I didn't see anything. Apparently, Kim is pregnant with baby #2.


http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/posts/kim-kardashian-and-kanye-west-pregnant-with-baby-no-2-58379


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Life and Style?

Eh.......I'll wait.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

berrydiva said:


> But what's hilarious is the amount of time you dedicate to them so there's a clear example of the fact that they're still quite relevant and even more popular than previous.



But that's totally different to wanting to be them. Everyone loves a good trainwreck, I'm guilty of it too. I think it will be so entertaining to watch them age.


----------



## shiny_things

yinnie said:


> Please tell me how u can make butt and thighs first to go!!! It's my absolute last to go/won't budge since having my 1yo :-p



You can't. You can tone certain areas, but you can't specifically lose or gain in one or two areas. You need surgery for that.


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love ya Lou!! Thanks so much!!!



 You're very welcome!


----------



## Sassys

shiny_things said:


> You can't. You can tone certain areas, but you can't specifically lose or gain in one or two areas. You need surgery for that.



Uh, I think I know what my body does. My butt always slims down first when I lose weight.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Sassys said:


> Uh, I think I know what my body does. My butt always slims down first when I lose weight.




I think she means you can't firm up or spot lose through diet and exercise and keep everything else the same; but when you lose weight on an ongoing basis your body does have favorite areas to pull from first. Mine is my already small chest. Last to slim down are thighs.


----------



## addisonshopper

I so love this dress in white

Now if I don't have so much cellulite and and extra side roll on each side i would do it in white.   But i will buy it in black. H&m has tanked rubbed dresses just like this and they are 15. I need that in my life. Summer afternoon dinner with friends dress.  Yes I love it.  She is wearing this basic dress really well 

And sassy when I loose weight the first place to go are my thighs and butt and I barely have enough butt as it is. I don't have hips so it be reaching for something.  Lmao


----------



## terebina786

When I lose weight, my stomach is the first to go, then my butt. My thighs I can't get rid of for the life of me and I've tried everything except lipo.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

She looks much better in the pics of her strolling through the airport with minimal makeup. Her skin looked fresh and youthful and her face looked softer. I wish she would stop with the theater style makeup in broad daylight. It looks freaky. I don't get why people go through the pain of following trends they are just going to regret in a few years time.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

To lose weight in certain areas you could try laser fat removal. Liposuction actually removes the fat cells, and this is bad because any future fat that is stored in your body goes to other areas and this can look very abnormal. My understanding is that laser empties the fat cells of their fat, so that as long as you maintain your weight, you should look the same. SHould you gain weight in the future, yes they will go to your problem areas. So you either do the laser again or just maintain the weight.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> When I lose weight, my stomach is the first to go, then my butt. My thighs I can't get rid of for the life of me and I've tried everything except lipo.


I wish my stomach was the first to go. Lol. I always have to get on a really discipline eating plan if I start to get the last bit of fat. My butt and thighs go first for me too when I lose weight.


----------



## BPC

I've noticed that the first place I gain weight, is the last to go. So my hips, butt and thighs are always last. My stomach and arms, always first.


----------



## shiny_things

BittyMonkey said:


> I think she means you can't firm up or spot lose through diet and exercise and keep everything else the same; but when you lose weight on an ongoing basis your body does have favorite areas to pull from first. Mine is my already small chest. Last to slim down are thighs.



Yep, this is what I meant. You'll have areas that lose and gsin first (mine are my face and upper arms), but you can't specifically spot reduce and keep everything the same.


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love ya Lou!! Thanks so much!!!


 
Yoshi, I just saw pics of Kim wearing the denim jacket on tumblr and it's not the short sleeved one, it's the long sleeved one she's wearing, she just has the sleeves rolled up! 
This is the R13 jacket she's wearing:
http://www.barneys.com/R13-Oversize...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-j0i77APhX0L2AL0J60UpMA


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Yoshi, I just saw pics of Kim wearing the denim jacket on tumblr and it's not the short sleeved one, it's the long sleeved one she's wearing, she just has the sleeves rolled up!
> This is the R13 jacket she's wearing:
> http://www.barneys.com/R13-Oversize...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-j0i77APhX0L2AL0J60UpMA




You're super sweet thanks!! I'm dying to get a new denim jacket and this one fits my requirements perfectly! Thanks!


----------



## Hermes4evah

Lounorada said:


> Yoshi, I just saw pics of Kim wearing the denim jacket on tumblr and it's not the short sleeved one, it's the long sleeved one she's wearing, she just has the sleeves rolled up!
> This is the R13 jacket she's wearing:
> http://www.barneys.com/R13-Oversize...ate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-j0i77APhX0L2AL0J60UpMA




Loooove the short sleeved one - if not the price!  Gives me an idea to take to my tailor. 

Kim looks almost normal in the long white dress/denim jacket combo. Actually, she may not like that. "Normal" is not attention seeking enough for her.


----------



## ophousewife

I asked my hubby what he thought about Kim and he said "one day that a$s is going to blow and she better pray she's not mooning someone she loves."


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> You're super sweet thanks!! I'm dying to get a new denim jacket and this one fits my requirements perfectly! Thanks!


 
No problem, you're welcome!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> Sorry for the late reply Twinkle, I had a browse for it and it doesn't seem to be available online in white, just khaki green or black. (I actually prefer the black!) http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...xi+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks&CurrentCat=107377
> 
> 
> But if Kim was tagging it on instagram then she could have been sent it from Faith Connexion, so it mightn't be available in stores/online yet
> But there is a similar one on Shopbop by Enza Costa that is pretty identical to her white one, if it helps
> http://www.shopbop.com/ribbed-tank-...-2687457-Polyvore&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2687457



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
I like the Enzo one! It is soft pink! Love it! XS & L available...hmmm.
But, also, from opening the window my ads keep showing me more .
There is a royal blue that is yummy!



berrydiva said:


> I hope you're making mone from this talent because I'm amazed every time.



Me, too!



Sassys said:


> AGREE!!!!!! She has SKILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No doubt!


----------



## twinkle.tink

jclaybo said:


> You can find variations of that dress on your run of the mill IG Boutique, I actually have a whole line of Kim K inspired outfits





berrydiva said:


> Lemme find our you running an IG boutique.  Spill!



I am old!!!

What is an IG Boutique? 

I googled and I am guessing based on the stores the returned, THOT clothes for IG photos?


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> I am old!!!
> 
> What is an IG Boutique?
> 
> I googled and I am guessing based on the stores the returned, THOT clothes for IG photos?




Yep. It's online thot clothing stores that folks promote on IG. That's why they all look the same.


----------



## clevercat

ophousewife said:


> I asked my hubby what he thought about Kim and he said "one day that a$s is going to blow and she better pray she's not mooning someone she loves."




Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> I like the Enzo one! It is soft pink! Love it! XS & L available...hmmm.
> But, also, from opening the window my ads keep showing me more .
> There is a royal blue that is yummy!


 
You're welcome!  The Enzo one is nice, pity sizes are limited... I know ZARA has a similar one too, it comes in black or navy. I know because I have the black one 
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/long-ribbed-dress-c358003p2482529.html


It's a pretty easy style dress to get a hold of because most designers/brands have their own version of it.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Lounorada said:


> You're welcome!  The Enzo one is nice, pity sizes are limited... I know ZARA has a similar one too, it comes in black or navy. I know because I have the black one
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/long-ribbed-dress-c358003p2482529.html
> 
> 
> It's a pretty easy style dress to get a hold of because most designers/brands have their own version of it.



Love that one and it's affordable!  Thank you!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> You're welcome!  The Enzo one is nice, pity sizes are limited... I know ZARA has a similar one too, it comes in black or navy. I know because I have the black one
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/long-ribbed-dress-c358003p2482529.html
> 
> 
> It's a pretty easy style dress to get a hold of because most designers/brands have their own version of it.



Ohhh, at that price point, I could get both!
I really love Zara, as so does DD6....
So, I try and stay away...everything is too young for me and stirs up the consumerism, like crazy!


----------



## Lounorada

blackkitty4378 said:


> Love that one and it's affordable!  Thank you!




You're welcome! 




twinkle.tink said:


> *Ohhh, at that price point, I could get both!*
> I really love Zara, as so does DD6....
> So, I try and stay away...everything is too young for me and stirs up the consumerism, like crazy!




Go and get both! 


As for everything being too young for you- nonsense!
If you have the confidence to wear something then you can wear it at any age and wear it well


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Twinkle...you wore those other pants well..you can certainly rock this outfit too. Go for it.


----------



## berrydiva

So this thread is about zara and the Kylie one about chicken.  Lmao.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> So this thread is about zara and the Kylie one about chicken.  Lmao.



 I was just thinking that! 

The Ks, just an excuse to socialize.


----------



## Queenpixie

Kim in her recent pictures look really bloated!!

She seems to cover her belly.

OMG ITS TRUE SHE IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> So this thread is about zara and the Kylie one about chicken.  Lmao.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Queenpixie said:


> Kim in her recent pictures look really bloated!!
> 
> She seems to cover her belly.
> 
> OMG ITS TRUE SHE IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!



Apparently Seacrest congratulated them on his show.

I'll believe it when we see the usual machinations from the K-Klan PR army.

But disastrous pregnancy fashion is too much to hope for, right?

Settling in and waiting for the tea...and getting some popcorn ready....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

You have got to be kidding. :couch:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm on my phone....and can't post (if someone else could that would be fab) BUT here we go....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-garb-dinner-ahead-Bruce-TV-special.html

Covering up? Check
Hand over belly? Check
Slightly rounder face? Possibly.

It could be all faux...but you never know.


----------



## GoGlam

Well... She is showing more wrinkles on her face too so could be she's stopped injections


----------



## Hermes4evah

You know, if she's pregnant, I'm going to be having a lot more fun here. Pass the popcorn.....

A surrogate with all the required lies and BS about how she "couldn't conceive" would have just really p*ssed me off. 

If it IS a boy, the Gods are smiling upon that child. Then she'll only have poor North to exploit as she ages.


----------



## Stansy

I really hope she is pregnant - let the fashion-desaster-games begin


----------



## Coach Lover Too

At this rate, their show could go on forever!

*Keeping up with the Kardashians, The Next Generation*


----------



## Encore Hermes

April 5 



Encore Hermes said:


> I wonder if she is pregnant, imo she has been looking thicker in the midsection, and I think  she was like that with north.










we should see soon, I think she 'pops' her belly etc. about month 2-3
If so,  wondering if she was knocked up when they were showing the DRAMA about how she couldn't get pregnant because of the placenta ish on the show


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> You have got to be kidding. :couch:








Stansy said:


> I really hope she is pregnant - let the fashion-desaster-games begin





if she is - they already have!!!  that black outfit is a mess!!  sooooo much fabric and it is too long for her little garden gnome self!


----------



## Stansy

bag-princess said:


> if she is - they already have!!!  that black outfit is a mess!!  sooooo much fabric and it is too long for her little garden gnome self!



 true!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> So this thread is about zara and the Kylie one about chicken.  Lmao.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## azania

Tbh, I'd respect her if she chose to carry her baby again despite after the disaster last time and people being very mean to her. It would be a very easy way out for her to take a surrogate.


----------



## Alexenjie

azania said:


> Tbh, I'd respect her if she chose to carry her baby again despite after the disaster last time and people being very mean to her. It would be a very easy way out for her to take a surrogate.


 
Kim was the worst dressed pregnant woman I have ever seen. I don't think she wore more than one or two outfits that were flattering to her during her whole pregnancy. Of course people made fun of her.  

But Kim was also the biggest complainer, drama queen and so immature about handling pregnancy symptoms. It was like she had no idea that pregnancy would include any changes in her life. I think she hated every minute of being pregnant and didn't try for even 5 minutes to keep her dislike to herself. I would never watch any part of her being pregnant a second time.


----------



## bag-princess

Alexenjie said:


> Kim was the worst dressed pregnant woman I have ever seen. I don't think she wore more than one or two outfits that were flattering to her during her whole pregnancy. Of course people made fun of her.
> 
> But Kim was also the biggest complainer, drama queen and so immature about handling pregnancy symptoms. It was like she had no idea that pregnancy would include any changes in her life. I think she hated every minute of being pregnant and didn't try for even 5 minutes to keep her dislike to herself. *I would never watch any part of her being pregnant a second time*.





  i did not watch it the first time but i can imagine how she would go on about it the second time around!  carrying her own child would not gain my respect - women do it all the time without any drama.


----------



## Junkenpo

Alexenjie said:


> Kim was the worst dressed pregnant woman I have ever seen. I don't think she wore more than one or two outfits that were flattering to her during her whole pregnancy. Of course people made fun of her.
> 
> But Kim was also the biggest complainer, drama queen and so immature about handling pregnancy symptoms. It was like she had no idea that pregnancy would include any changes in her life. I think she hated every minute of being pregnant and didn't try for even 5 minutes to keep her dislike to herself. I would never watch any part of her being pregnant a second time.



It was interesting seeing her fashion wrecks while being pregnant because there are SO many options for more flattering ready-to-wear maternity wear now than ever before... and really, with her $$, she could have had it all customized and tailored properly to her growing shape. 

I forgive her for complaining about pregnancy, though.. because even though we're sort of told what to expect going through pregnancy... the reality is a serious wake up.  I would not have wanted all my complaints run through the media. I severely disliked being pregnant and would not do it again voluntarily, even with all the nanny help in the world.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kim out for dinner in LA. (May 16)


----------



## lallybelle

I don't know, I know the outfit she wore yesterday covered her up, but she's worn all kinds of outfits that we see her in everyday with all her stuff hanging out and she doesn't look pregnant. 

But of course time or some type of attention ho announcement will tell...


----------



## usmcwifey

I wouldn't be surprised if she was preggo...Kylie was starting to get too much attention away from her


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kim out for dinner in LA. (May 16)




I need to find this app to lengthen your legs in pictures.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> I need to find this app to lengthen your legs in pictures.



Photowonder


----------



## stylemepretty

Ugh that weave. She looks like Morticia Addams.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kimkardashian* Face painting at the farm today!







*kimkardashian* Minnie Mouse






via instagram


----------



## starrysky

Nori is so cute &#128525;


----------



## berrydiva

North is adorb!


----------



## Hermes4evah

She is beautiful. Such a serious little girl, though. So few smiling photos. I'm assuming there aren't paps here to scare her and someone familiar took the photo. She's almost two and could easily smile for the camera.


----------



## Lounorada

North is too cute!


----------



## labelwhore04

Awwww! She really looks like Kanye in that pic


----------



## blackkitty4378

I can see how being pregnant would be hard for any woman, but for Kim whose entire life and career revolves around her looks, I can see how it would be the end of the world.

If she's pregnant again, she should really take some time off. She can certainly afford it. She could bond with the child she already has. North is young enough, there's still hope! Or if she doesn't want to take time off/relax, she should make use of her time learning a new skill, or really branch off into something else, being the "business woman" she always claims to be. Something, anything, that doesn't revolve around her looks/exploiting herself in daily pap shots. What pregnancy did to her body last time/gaining weight seemed to really take a toll on her. She would be really more fulfilled this time around if she just changed her mindset.


----------



## lizmil

She would dry up and blow away if there wasn't a picture of her in the media somewhere daily.


----------



## michie

Hermes4evah said:


> She is beautiful. Such a serious little girl, though. So few smiling photos. I'm assuming there aren't paps here to scare her and someone familiar took the photo. She's almost two and could easily smile for the camera.



It's hard being a prop.


----------



## Tamie

I would love it if I had a personal pap for when I spend time with my daughter like that. Sometimes I miss out on cute moments because i'm too busy trying to take her pix. And kim....she looks miserable with her daughter, ugh.


----------



## Ladybug09

stylemepretty said:


> Ugh that weave. She looks like Morticia Addams.



She wishes she looked like Morticia!


----------



## Sassys

WTF is the point of his performance ath the Billboard Awards if the entire damn song is being bleeped.

And you don't really seem him, all you see is smoke and fire.


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> WTF is the point of his performance ath the Billboard Awards if the entire damn song is being bleeped.
> 
> And you don't really seem him, all you see is smoke and fire.




I was wondering something was wrong with my comcast  because of all the stops in between the performance hehe[emoji38][emoji37]. I was just about to reboot the dvr lol


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> I was wondering something was wrong with my comcast comcast because of all the gaps hehe[emoji38][emoji37]



Me too!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Me three Hahahah 

This is just bad


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> Me too!




Good thing I read your comment [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SummerMango

Glitterandstuds said:


> Me three Hahahah
> 
> This is just bad




Yes, absolutely terrible[emoji37], my dvr does this once in a while and I thought it was happening again. It was really annoying.


----------



## Sassys

I don't understand why he was there. They bleeped the entire song (and they were long silent bleep) and you couldn't see him with the fire and smoke. Why bother showing up.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kim out for dinner in LA. (May 16)



What I find funny is how Kim always goes into Khloe's closet talking about which items is hideous, cheap looking, and ugly(like she didn't have the same exact stuff in her closet prior to Kanye dictating her every outfit)... Yet goes out in public in stuff like this....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> I don't understand why he was there. They bleeped the entire song (and they were long silent bleep) and you couldn't see him with the fire and smoke. Why bother showing up.




Just imagine the meltdown his entitled *** will have when he sees the playback [emoji48]


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just imagine the meltdown his entitled *** will have when he sees the playback [emoji48]



Im sure they told the dumd a$$ he was going to be bleeped during rehersal. He is such a dumba$$ idiot.


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> I don't understand why he was there. They bleeped the entire song (and they were long silent bleep) and you couldn't see him with the fire and smoke. Why bother showing up.







Glitterandstuds said:


> Just imagine the meltdown his entitled *** will have when he sees the playback [emoji48]




Exactly! I just saw someone jumping around or inside the circle of fire and couldn't understand a word of his song [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> Exactly! I just saw someone jumping around or inside the circle of fire and couldn't understand a word of his song [emoji38][emoji38]



I was thinking as I was getting in bed, is that even really him. The with all the silent bleeping, I though I sat on the mute button, until I realized they were silent bleeping this fool.


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


> I was thinking as I was getting in bed, is that even really him. The with all the silent bleeping, I though I sat on the mute button, until I realized they were silent bleeping this fool.




Hehe! I don't even understand the point of his song or his performance, when we can neither see him nor hear him! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

Why wasnt Kim there?


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Photowonder




Thank you!!!! [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Photowonder




Ok. I love you!!!! It's magic!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Kim looks like a Halloween witch all she's missing is the pointy hat. 

Lol I could totally see kimbo getting pregnant just before Kylie turns 18. It is after all a competition for who can get the most attention. And we know Kimbo will not go down with out a solid fight. 

The real question is how far will Kylie go to steal it back. It's already  rumored that she's engaged to tyga. If she also gets pregnant she would not only steal kimbos thunder but she'd also kill whatever part of her that's still alive (not sure what that is since kimbo has been dead in the eyes for years).


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just imagine the meltdown his entitled *** will have when he sees the playback [emoji48]





i was just thinking the same thing as i was reading about it!!

they may have told him about the "bleeps" but there was no way they could know about the booing!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The booing of him, Kylie and Kendall seems to be the only thing the news is talking about this morning. 

This family is like an STD that just won't go away!


----------



## Eva1991

Her face in the last pics looks puffier than usual but it could be due to fillers and not pregnancy.


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> The booing of him, Kylie and Kendall seems to be the only thing the news is talking about this morning.
> 
> *This family is like an STD that just won't go away*!





:lolots::lolots:  there are just some things a shot won't get rid of!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I don't understand why he was there. They bleeped the entire song (and they were long silent bleep) and you couldn't see him with the fire and smoke. Why bother showing up.



+1
It was completely pointless.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kim out for dinner in LA. (May 16)



She looks like a reject from Game of Thrones.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like a reject from Game of Thrones.




You mean Game of Thots...






:lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

...............

Game of  THOT down the Throne


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> You mean Game of Thots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:



" dead "


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> ...............
> 
> Game of  THOT down the Throne
> media.giphy.com/media/9Q5emlTc5crZu/giphy.gif




POST OF THE DAY!!!


----------



## poopsie

I thought she would have left skid marks


----------



## Cocolo

Damn. She does look preggers in that black outfit with yards of extra fabric.  But if Kim wants this one back, I'm going to need a new couch slipcover.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Damn. She does look preggers in that black outfit with yards of extra fabric.  But if Kim wants this one back, I'm going to need a new couch slipcover.



Doll, we've missed you!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yo! Cocolo! Where have you been? &#128522;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Welcome back Cocolo!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Omg,  I know I lurk,  I just have been finding it hard to poke fun at these clearly dysfunctional lot of celebutantes, .................aaaach.  I have rewritten this 5 times.  It's just when I open my mouth to let out a little snark.....11 months of backed up ridicule comes cascading out of my mouth.  See.  Even there... the mind just wanders into that fertile land that grows ridicule.  

So, hows the chows?   Anyway,  I'm watching the show on E, and Kris is trying to talk Kylie into doing something.  She said all her sisters were uneasy at first, but now they love it.  Kylie should just plunge into it, she's at the age where she should start.  

THen they do another car talk - this one Bruce and Khloe.  She's rude,  Back to Kris...OMG.  I'm so sorry.  SHe was trying to talk Kylie into buying and selling homes.  Lol.  The way Kris was selling it, I thought she was convincing Kylie for an 18th Birthday Sex tape, or something.   Phew.  Selling houses.  Awww, comeon, if you'd seen that car call, you would have thought the same thing.


Kris puts the Heaux in Heauxmskool


----------



## tweegy

[emoji102] did yall say she's preggers again?!?!


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> [emoji102] did yall say she's preggers again?!?!




Tweegy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Tweegy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




[emoji136] sup doll


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm gonna shed a tear or two....  Tweegy is back, Cocolo is back....  damn ya'lll this 'bout to be a great summer!!!!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm gonna shed a tear or two....  Tweegy is back, Cocolo is back....  damn ya'lll this 'bout to be a great summer!!!!




Doll!! Don't!! You'll like ruin your makeup!


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> [emoji136] sup doll



Missed ya. 








DC-Cutie said:


> I'm gonna shed a tear or two....  Tweegy is back, Cocolo is back....  damn ya'lll this 'bout to be a great summer!!!!




Ikr!!

Bish Baskets and hastily fabricated fragrances for EVERYONE!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> [emoji102] did yall say she's preggers again?!?!




OMG  where have you been!!?


----------



## poopsie

Those gifs!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> [emoji102] did yall say she's preggers again?!?!


 

omg! Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GIFSoup


----------



## Encore Hermes

Just in case anyone goes on her site

In early April, security researcher and university student Jamie Woodruff discovered *over a dozen security vulnerabilities in Kardashians website, KimKardashian.com. *Woodruff says he immediately reported the security flaws to the sites administrator, which he corroborated in an April 10 email shared with the Daily Dot. He says he also tweeted directly to Kardashian and her media-relations representatives. More than a month later, Woodruff has yet to receive a response.

The vulnerabilities Woodruff discovered not only put the integrity of the site at risk, he warns, but ostensibly the personal information of tens of thousands of fans.

*If the fans use the website, they could be at risk of downloading infected software; or worse, their information could be stolen from the database, *Woodruff said. He notes that the user passwords stored by WordPress are probably easy to decrypt, and that all too often people reuse passwords for more crucial purposes

http://time.com/3889848/website-kim-kardashian/


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> Just in case anyone goes on her site
> 
> In early April, security researcher and university student Jamie Woodruff discovered *over a dozen security vulnerabilities in Kardashians website, KimKardashian.com. *Woodruff says he immediately reported the security flaws to the sites administrator, which he corroborated in an April 10 email shared with the Daily Dot. He says he also tweeted directly to Kardashian and her media-relations representatives. More than a month later, Woodruff has yet to receive a response.
> 
> The vulnerabilities Woodruff discovered not only put the integrity of the site at risk, he warns, but ostensibly the personal information of tens of thousands of fans.
> 
> *If the fans use the website, they could be at risk of downloading infected software; or worse, their information could be stolen from the database, *Woodruff said. He notes that the user passwords stored by WordPress are probably easy to decrypt, and that all too often people reuse passwords for more crucial purposes
> 
> http://time.com/3889848/website-kim-kardashian/





The only way they will ever go viral


----------



## FreeSpirit71

poopsie said:


> The only way they will ever go viral



Boom-tish.  Lol


----------



## bag-princess

*Drought shaming targets wealthy California water wasters who have lush lawns*



Rich and famous Californians are in hot water for their lush green lawns.
 Class-conscious social media users are taking aim at wealthy water wasters as the Golden State struggles in the fourth year of a devastating drought.
 The green, tech-savvy activists  behind #droughtshaming are not just calling out their profligate  neighbors  celebrities are in their crosshairs as well.




The New York Post got involved by  criticizing various celebrities for allegedly running the tap too long, * including Kim Kardashian and Kanye West*, Barbra Streisand, Jennifer  Lopez, Jessica Simpson, Hugh Hefner and others. 
 Its inescapable that effective  curtailment of water consumption, which is necessitated by this  drought, is going to mean reduced outdoor water use, Edward Osann, a  senior policy analyst for the Natural Resources Defense Councils water  program, said in an interview with Yahoo News.






KenWayne 
 @KenWayneKTVU

Here's what celebrities lawns look like during #*CaDrought*. #*Kardashian* #*KanyeWest* http://pagesix.com/2015/05/09/3941513




http://news.yahoo.com/drought-shami...ters-during-california-drought-154223581.html


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Missed ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikr!!
> 
> Bish Baskets and hastily fabricated fragrances for EVERYONE!!



[emoji8] back at yah doll! Mist me! [emoji136]



Encore Hermes said:


> OMG  where have you been!!?
> 
> 
> 
> media2.onsugar.com/files/2013/12/06/974/n/1922398/93ad4f14f8a4c635_JustinSurprise.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reactiongifs.com/r/2013/07/happy-dance-.gif



[emoji126] doll that crab/centaur war was cray! 



Sassys said:


> omg! Welcome back!!!!!



Thanks doll!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.billboard.com/articles/n...est-billboard-music-awards-censored-statement

*Kanye West: I Was 'Grossly Over-Censored' at Billboard Music Awards*

Kanye West has released a statement via his publicist in response to his heavily censored Billboard Music Awards performance, saying he was "grossly over-censored."

The statement reads: "Kanye West was grossly over-censored at the Billboard Music Awards. Non-profane lyrics such as with my leather black jeans on were muted for over 30 second intervals. As a result, his voice and performance were seriously misrepresented."

"It is ridiculous that in 2015, unwarranted censorship is something that artists still have to fight against," the statement continues.

"Although West was clearly set up to face elements beyond his control during the live broadcast, he would like to apologize to the television audience who were unable to enjoy the performance the way he envisioned."

ABC and show producer Dick Clark Productions both have no comment on West's remarks.

West performed "All Day" and "Black Skinhead" during Sunday's awards show, but massive swaths of audio were cut by ABC censors.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

_http://www.people.com/article/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-courtship-more-babies-sooner-than-later_



*Kim Kardashian West has never been one to do things traditionally &#8211; and her courtship with Kanye West was no different. 

"I was always attracted to him," Kim told Access Hollywood  of meeting the man who would become her husband. "But when I first met  him we worked on a project together and there was definitely a spark,  but we were in other relationships, and we kept our distance, and that was really that."  
But, after her 72-day marriage to Kris Humphries ended,  Kim said she thought, "You know what? Screw it. Like, this is probably  what I've been waiting for, it's been in front of my face.' " So she  gave Kanye a call. 

"I called him because I'm sure it was really hurtful that I got  married," she explained. "I knew what he was thinking, so I thought he  was going to call me as soon as he knew that I was single, and he  didn't, and so I called him and I said, 'Hello? I thought you were at  least going to call me and say I told you so, something?' " 

**
Kim goes on to detail that "the magic happened" between her and  Kanye after he invited her to his fashion show in Paris. Now, almost a  year since their wedding,  Kim and feels that bringing Kanye into her life was the "best thing  that I ever did," calling him "the most thoughtful person." 

**
She even finds his headline-making antics endearing. 

"I love that about him," she said. "That's who he is, and he loves to express himself, and he's always been like that." 

As for their future, Kim says she and her husband are "are trying" for a sibling for their daughter North, who will be 2 years old next month. 

"We&#8217;re just hoping that it's sooner than later," she adds0




*


----------



## KarraAnn

No worries Kanye, I very much prefer it when I don't see or hear you. :okay:


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> [emoji102] did yall say she's preggers again?!?!



We hope not, she's barely a mother to the child she already has...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The only thing I can think of that would be worse than Kim being pregnant again is if her and Kylie were pregnant at the same time.


----------



## pursegrl12

Coach Lover Too said:


> The only thing I can think of that would be worse than Kim being pregnant again is if her and Kylie were pregnant at the same time.



**crossing fingers**


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> We hope not, she's barely a mother to the child she already has...




You mean the kid that looks at her like 'who you?'


----------



## YSoLovely

Coach Lover Too said:


> The only thing I can think of that would be *worse *than Kim being pregnant again is if her and Kylie were pregnant at the same time.




Worse???

Kim's pregnancy was a glorious time to be alive.


----------



## Eva1991

bag-princess said:


> *Drought shaming targets wealthy California water wasters who have lush lawns*
> 
> 
> 
> Rich and famous Californians are in hot water for their lush green lawns.
> Class-conscious social media users are taking aim at wealthy water wasters as the Golden State struggles in the fourth year of a devastating drought.
> The green, tech-savvy activists  behind #droughtshaming are not just calling out their profligate  neighbors  celebrities are in their crosshairs as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Post got involved by  criticizing various celebrities for allegedly running the tap too long, * including Kim Kardashian and Kanye West*, Barbra Streisand, Jennifer  Lopez, Jessica Simpson, Hugh Hefner and others.
> Its inescapable that effective  curtailment of water consumption, which is necessitated by this  drought, is going to mean reduced outdoor water use, Edward Osann, a  senior policy analyst for the Natural Resources Defense Councils water  program, said in an interview with Yahoo News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenWayne
> @KenWayneKTVU
> 
> Here's what celebrities lawns look like during #*CaDrought*. #*Kardashian* #*KanyeWest* http://pagesix.com/2015/05/09/3941513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/drought-shami...ters-during-california-drought-154223581.html



That house looks like it's in the middle of the desert. Do they actually live there?


----------



## poopsie

SoCal would look like a desert if it wasn't for landscaping.


----------



## .pursefiend.

tweegy said:


> [emoji8] back at yah doll! Mist me! [emoji136]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji126] doll that crab/centaur war was cray!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks doll!



ermagaaaaaaaaaaah ...how the heck are you?!?!?!


----------



## pixiejenna

poopsie said:


> SoCal would look like a desert if it wasn't for landscaping.



Truth!


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> *Drought shaming targets wealthy California water wasters who have lush lawns*
> 
> 
> 
> Rich and famous Californians are in hot water for their lush green lawns.
> Class-conscious social media users are taking aim at wealthy water wasters as the Golden State struggles in the fourth year of a devastating drought.
> The green, tech-savvy activists  behind #droughtshaming are not just calling out their profligate  neighbors  celebrities are in their crosshairs as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Post got involved by  criticizing various celebrities for allegedly running the tap too long, * including Kim Kardashian and Kanye West*, Barbra Streisand, Jennifer  Lopez, Jessica Simpson, Hugh Hefner and others.
> Its inescapable that effective  curtailment of water consumption, which is necessitated by this  drought, is going to mean reduced outdoor water use, Edward Osann, a  senior policy analyst for the Natural Resources Defense Councils water  program, said in an interview with Yahoo News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenWayne
> @KenWayneKTVU
> 
> Here's what celebrities lawns look like during #*CaDrought*. #*Kardashian* #*KanyeWest* http://pagesix.com/2015/05/09/3941513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/drought-shami...ters-during-california-drought-154223581.html



It just seems so ridiculous and unnecessary. I remember discussing this with my dad and he told me he heard a story about an olive farmer who had to watch his grove die because he couldn't properly water them. 

I would rather the grower be able to properly grow and care for olives than a celebrity having a lush lawn.


----------



## charmesh

caitlin1214 said:


> It just seems so ridiculous and unnecessary. I remember discussing this with my dad and he told me he heard a story about an olive farmer who had to watch his grove die because he couldn't properly water them.
> 
> I would rather the grower be able to properly grow and care for olives than a celebrity having a lush lawn.



In N. CA everyone seems to be ignoring the drought and planting more almond orchards. My ex's father is turning the grazing land into one, as are all his neighbors. It's sad. It's so beautiful out there now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

.pursefiend. said:


> ermagaaaaaaaaaaah ...how the heck are you?!?!?!




The GIF!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hermes4evah

YSoLovely said:


> Worse???
> 
> Kim's pregnancy was a glorious time to be alive.




That was my first thought. Oh what fun and laughs are in store!


----------



## bag-princess

*"I called him because I'm sure it was really hurtful that I got  married," she explained.










*


----------



## poopsie

Kim should never be allowed to have another child whether she does it herself or pays someone else to do it for her. I too reveled in the agony of her pregnancy and the wonderful fashion that accompanied it, but at the end of it all there is an innocent child that will be effed up for life. No amount of amusement is worth that. IMO.


----------



## tweegy

.pursefiend. said:


> ermagaaaaaaaaaaah ...how the heck are you?!?!?!




I'm cool as a glitter pony doll hbu?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *"I called him because I'm sure it was really hurtful that I got  married," she explained.*


 

 :lolots::lolots: I recall *he* said he called her, to see if she was okay. This chick can NEVER get her stories straight.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> :lolots::lolots: I recall *he* said he called her, to see if she was okay. This chick can NEVER get her stories straight.





nobody with good sense would ever believe anything she claims!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> *"I called him because I'm sure it was really hurtful that I got  married," she explained.*


 
What's this about?


----------



## AEGIS

well ppl in California really refuse to admit that there is a drought
they don't even need all of those trees and stuff in LA
u live in an arid land.....move on


----------



## blackkitty4378

I still don't think they're living together.

How are they able to pretend living in these houses? Do you think they actually buy these houses (the first one they "flipped" and now this one)? Do they just show pictures of a random house and sell the story to the tabloids?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't think they flipped the first one, it is still in ruins.

they have 4 houses in L.A. area (including the adjacent house/property they just bought) within a 30 mile radius. 
Buy 3 more and they can rotate every night


----------



## blackkitty4378

That's so crazy to buy a house and not even live in it. How much can these people not stand each other that they can't even live together? They're married, after all.

So fake.


----------



## skislope15




----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think they flipped the first one, it is still in ruins.
> 
> they have 4 houses in L.A. area (including the adjacent house/property they just bought) within a 30 mile radius.
> *Buy 3 more and they can rotate every night*


 



_I think_ that the $20mil house was never theirs, it was just a PR attempt by PMK to make them look like a 'normal' couple/family and to make it appear that she was now living with her husband and child and not with her mother.
_I think_ Kimbecile is still living with PMK... and Kanye is still living in his own place (when he's actually in the same state as his 'wife').


----------



## AEGIS

poopsie said:


> SoCal would look like a desert if it wasn't for landscaping.



...but that's what it is...and there is desert landscaping...grass is not one of them


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> *"I called him because I'm sure it was really hurtful that I got  married," she explained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So, you marry someone, but your headspace is "Let me call Kuhnyay because we used to talk on the phone 8+ hrs at a time and I'm sure he is very hurt that I'm with yet _another man_ and friend zoning him _again_..."

GIRL, BYE!!!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Lounorada said:


> What's this about?



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...West-six-months-splitting-Kris-Humphries.html

No matter how much she spins in, it is glaringly obvious that she settled for Kanye at a time when no other man wanted her. Her break up with Kris caused her to lose a lot of fans and made her an even bigger joke in the media. Around this time she was also looking much less attractive. How else would you explain her choosing Kris before Kanye? She didn't want him when she was in the prime of her looks and fame. 

I feel like she was hoping that once she got famous she would have so many options in men but she was naive to think that. It's a myth that famous women can just date anyone. None of this occurred to her before starting her relentless chase of fame.


----------



## Lounorada

celeb_analyzer said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...West-six-months-splitting-Kris-Humphries.html
> 
> .



Thanks!


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...West-six-months-splitting-Kris-Humphries.html
> 
> No matter how much she spins in, it is glaringly obvious that she settled for Kanye at a time when no other man wanted her. Her break up with Kris caused her to lose a lot of fans and made her an even bigger joke in the media. Around this time she was also looking much less attractive. How else would you explain her choosing Kris before Kanye? She didn't want him when she was in the prime of her looks and fame.
> 
> I feel like she was hoping that once she got famous she would have so many options in men but she was naive to think that. It's a myth that famous women can just date anyone. None of this occurred to her before starting her relentless chase of fame.


She chose Kanye because no one else in hip-hop or sports wanted her who is as big as he is in terms of status plus Kanye had direct access to the world she was constantly kept at arms length. Kanye chose her because up until then she was still the "baddest" chick with her own money next to Beyonce who the hip-hop world still coveted and Kanye wants to be like Jay/Bey badly. Kris is not a catch at all either...he's not a great player, he's not that good looking, he makes an okay salary but not what she is looking for...not sure why folks hold him in such regard.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> _I think_ that the $20mil house was never theirs, it was just a PR attempt by PMK to make them look like a 'normal' couple/family and to make it appear that she was now living with her husband and child and not with her mother.
> _I think_ Kimbecile is still living with PMK... and Kanye is still living in his own place (when he's actually in the same state as his 'wife').



I get that feeling too, and I agree Kakes is still with PMK. 

Cue the Splash pics of Kim and Kanye leaving said house together.


----------



## labelwhore04

If they were living together in a new house we would hear about it. Kim shares EVERYTHING on social media. She takes every chance she gets to brag. The fact that shes been so quiet about her living situation speaks volumes. Theyre not living together.


----------



## pixiejenna

They haven't botherer to lived together yet so why would they start now? They have a living agreement that lets them both to keep on living the way they want to with out having to spend too much time together. Kimbo can still escort and yeaz can keep his bf on the dl. Kim settled for yeaz because that's the best she can do at this point in her life and he settled for Kimbo because she can be a good beard with her over sexualized image. If they genuinely wanted to be together they would be. I think people held Kris in such high regard because he didn't drink the Kardashian kool-aid. He kept it real and had no problem putting Kimbo in her place. Needless to say it's no surprise that the only man who stood his ground with the Kardashians was kicked to the curb in no time.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Check out the reviews on Kim's book posted on Amazon. Some of them are hilarious!

*Perfect gift for people you don't like!* 

*Who needs coal for Christmas stockings next year? Here it is! And then  you can use it to start a fire in your fireplace! Handy-thanks KK! *

http://www.amazon.com/Kim-Kardashia...ywords=kim+kardashian+selfish#customerReviews


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hahhahaha

*IMMA LET YALL FINISH....BUT....THIS IS THE WORST BOOK OF ALL TIME!!!!! (DROPS MIC*


----------



## riaswe

http://imgur.com/dv0qcTc


----------



## chowlover2

riaswe said:


> http://imgur.com/dv0qcTc



" dead "


----------



## CobaltBlu

riaswe said:


> http://imgur.com/dv0qcTc




OMG. She is dumber than a box of hair.


----------



## dangerouscurves

riaswe said:


> http://imgur.com/dv0qcTc




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] she's like, literally the dumbest person living on earth.


----------



## chowlover2

She should have been sterilized at birth! I really hope she can't have another child.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...west-makes-donation-to-late-mothers-nonprofit

*Kanye West makes donation to late mother's nonprofit*

Chicago-born rapper and fashion designer Kanye West has donated $133,000 to Chicago-based Donda's House, the education foundation founded in honor of his late mother, Donda West.

The gift is the largest yet to the organization that offers arts programming to young people in underserved communities. Donda's House was founded by the singer after his mother's death in 2008. Since then, the organization, which has a $300,000 budget, has offered classes to 160 students.

Kanye's generosity is greatly appreciated and will improve our capacity with new staff as we deliver the high-quality arts programming that our participants deserve, Donda House Executive Director Donnie Smith said in a release about the gift.

West, who last week received an honorary doctorate from the School of the Art Institute of Chicago, has built a net worth of $30 million through his work in the music industry as a rapper and producer. He also has a stake in the fashion industry, working with the Louis Vuitton Fashion House.

To close Paris Fashion Week in March, West performed four concerts in Paris and announced that he was donating a portion of the proceeds to Donda's House.

West's one-year wedding anniversary to Kim Kardashian is coming up this weekend, and Us magazine reports the couple will be celebrating the event in Paris. He has reportedly rented the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

chowlover2 said:


> I get that feeling too, and I agree Kakes is still with PMK.
> 
> Cue the Splash pics of Kim and Kanye leaving said house together.



I think so too. Kimbo's instagram pics show interiors from PMK's house.


----------



## lizmil

My quote function didn't work... About Kanye's donation....

wow, isn't that somethin'? To a charity in his mother's honor? How about an amount that is more than lunch money for him?

SMH


----------



## blackkitty4378

There's actually no pics of the inside or pap shots of them leaving the house&#8230; the only pic we've seen in the aerial one. Why? It's because they're not living there. Not because Kanye is overly private.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> I get that feeling too, and I agree Kakes is still with PMK.
> 
> *Cue the Splash pics of Kim and Kanye leaving said house together*.



PMK is arranging that as we speak!


----------



## Lounorada

riaswe said:


> http://imgur.com/dv0qcTc


----------



## .pursefiend.

dangerouscurves said:


> The GIF!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I love Tamar gifs 



tweegy said:


> I'm cool as a glitter pony doll hbu?



I'm great! I think I may start the holiday weekend turnup with a little Midori and that half dressed bartender


----------



## berrydiva

riaswe said:


> http://imgur.com/dv0qcTc




She's just so dim.


----------



## knics33

Lol her next book should be "Dumba*s" with just a bunch of Twitter and magazine quotes.


----------



## labelwhore04

riaswe said:


> http://imgur.com/dv0qcTc



*facepalm*


----------



## BPC

riaswe said:


> http://imgur.com/dv0qcTc



Either she's playing stupid, or that's fake. I just refuse to believe anyone can be
that dumb.


----------



## TinksDelite

BPC said:


> Either she's playing stupid, or that's fake. I just refuse to believe anyone can be
> that dumb.


 
And... if she is that dumb. don't post it publicly. Some things just need to 'go to the grave'.

Wonder if she knows where raisins come from!!!???


----------



## poopsie

shades of Chicken of the Sea


----------



## Stansy

bag-princess said:


> *"I called him because I'm sure it was really hurtful that I got  married," she explained.
> *


*

So she confirms it was a marriage after all? Didn't she at some point try to have it canceled? (sorry - I don't know the correct term legal-wise...)*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Stansy said:


> So she confirms it was a marriage after all? Didn't she at some point try to have it canceled? (sorry - I don't know the correct term legal-wise...)




Annulled


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> Annulled



Thanks doll


----------



## BPC

TinksDelite said:


> And... if she is that dumb. don't post it publicly. Some things just need to 'go to the grave'.
> 
> *Wonder if she knows where raisins come from!!!???*


----------



## charmesh

They need a stunt real soon or they will be going the way of Paris Hilton.


----------



## Eva1991

TinksDelite said:


> And... if she is that dumb. don't post it publicly. Some things just need to 'go to the grave'.
> 
> Wonder if she knows where raisins come from!!!???



If she's indeed that dumb then she probably doesn't realize how dumb she looks by posting it.


----------



## bag-princess

eva1991 said:


> if she's indeed that dumb then she probably doesn't realize how dumb she looks by posting it.





lmao   +1


----------



## Eva1991

Stansy said:


> So she confirms it was a marriage after all? Didn't she at some point try to have it canceled? (sorry - I don't know the correct term legal-wise...)



I think her ex (Kris) was trying to have their "marriage"  annuled. Don't know what happened in the end though. I'm assuming they did finally get a divorce / annulment since she married Kanye afterwards.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Stansy said:


> Thanks doll




Kein Problem [emoji4]. No one knows what actually happened. Just like her marriage to Kanye. She says one thing and another next.


----------



## poopsie

dangerouscurves said:


> Kein Problem [emoji4]. No one knows what actually happened. Just like her marriage to Kanye. *She says one thing and another next.*






You mean she lies when the truth would sound better?


----------



## Stansy

Eva1991 said:


> I think her ex (Kris) was trying to have their "marriage"  annuled. Don't know what happened in the end though. I'm assuming they did finally get a divorce / annulment since she married Kanye afterwards.



Oh yes, I might have mixed that up. I just cannot keep up with the Ks


----------



## tweegy

.pursefiend. said:


> I love Tamar gifs
> 
> 
> 
> I'm great! I think I may start the holiday weekend turnup with a little Midori and that half dressed bartender



Sounds like a simply magical time doll!! Have you booked the stadium and glitter ponies?



BPC said:


> Either she's playing stupid, or that's fake. I just refuse to believe anyone can be
> 
> that dumb.




She will call your bluff doll


----------



## Sasha2012

She was famously wed to sportsman Kris Humphries for a mere 72 days of marriage in 2011.

So it is no surprise to see Kim Kardashian, 34, getting excited at the prospect of celebrating her upcoming one-year anniversary to third husband Kanye West, 37.

Kim - who married the rapper on May 24 in a lavish Italian ceremony last year - was seen picking up daughter North West in LA on Thursday, wearing the famous leather jacket that she wore at the wedding reception.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ry-little-Nori-keeping-too.html#ixzz3aoCsqWUC


----------



## poopsie

She looks so much better when she goes casual


----------



## stylemepretty

North is adorable in that tutu. But it gives me a headache seeing her hair pulled back so tight.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'm as sick of seeing North in no color as the rest of them, but there's something about this outfit on North I love. I danced when I was younger, and I would rarely ever see all black everything on someone, only cutesy pinks or white/tan, and topped with the leather jacket, I love it.


----------



## poopsie

Well you know that North picks her own outfits-----right?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Lol, I almost forgot!  I guess this is the first Kanye, I mean North, approved outfit I've liked in a long time.


----------



## Hermes4evah

knics33 said:


> Lol her next book should be "Dumba*s" with just a bunch of Twitter and magazine quotes.




[emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

knics33 said:


> Lol her next book should be "Dumba*s" with just a bunch of Twitter and magazine quotes.






  bible


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG. She is dumber than a box of hair.



I was going to say "Not as interesting when it speaks" but she's never interesting.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...west-makes-donation-to-late-mothers-nonprofit
> 
> 
> 
> *Kanye West makes donation to late mother's nonprofit*
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago-born rapper and fashion designer Kanye West has donated $133,000 to Chicago-based Donda's House, the education foundation founded in honor of his late mother, Donda West.
> 
> 
> 
> The gift is the largest yet to the organization that offers arts programming to young people in underserved communities. Donda's House was founded by the singer after his mother's death in 2008. Since then, the organization, which has a $300,000 budget, has offered classes to 160 students.
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye's generosity is greatly appreciated and will improve our capacity with new staff as we deliver the high-quality arts programming that our participants deserve, Donda House Executive Director Donnie Smith said in a release about the gift.
> 
> 
> 
> West, who last week received an honorary doctorate from the School of the Art Institute of Chicago, has built a net worth of $30 million through his work in the music industry as a rapper and producer. He also has a stake in the fashion industry, working with the Louis Vuitton Fashion House.
> 
> 
> 
> To close Paris Fashion Week in March, West performed four concerts in Paris and announced that he was donating a portion of the proceeds to Donda's House.
> 
> 
> 
> West's one-year wedding anniversary to Kim Kardashian is coming up this weekend, and Us magazine reports the couple will be celebrating the event in Paris. He has reportedly rented the Eiffel Tower.




I'm impressed. A whole 133K to a charity in honor of his mother.........


Thats a fraction of what he'll spend in nonsense to celebrate his anniversary with Kim.


----------



## caitlin1214

I know this was mentioned before, but someone has a Twitter account where Kim's "thoughts" are mixed with philosophies of Søren Kierkegaard.

https://twitter.com/kimkierkegaard

Some of the latest (and best) ones: 

Mar 25: Develop your self-consciousness until you confront the ideal of eternal good. Beyond that, you should really take care of your skin.

Mar 24: Thanks for watching the new episode! We throw ourselves into futile, inconsequential pursuits because we have not learned to love ourselves.

Mar 23: Congrats baby on getting almost 5 million views! Now all you have to fear is death.

Mar 13: Today's look: A terrible, insatiable existential hunger, plus my new favorite boots.

Mar 3: Talked Kanye out of a face tattoo. It's the cowardly dogs who announce themselves; the dangerous ones remain inconspicuous until they bite.


----------



## poopsie

LOL----I have no idea how Twitter works but somehow I am following the Tweets of God and KimKierkegaard


----------



## ByeKitty

caitlin1214 said:


> I know this was mentioned before, but someone has a Twitter account where Kim's "thoughts" are mixed with philosophies of Søren Kierkegaard.
> 
> https://twitter.com/kimkierkegaard
> 
> Some of the latest (and best) ones:
> 
> Mar 25: Develop your self-consciousness until you confront the ideal of eternal good. Beyond that, you should really take care of your skin.
> 
> Mar 24: Thanks for watching the new episode! We throw ourselves into futile, inconsequential pursuits because we have not learned to love ourselves.
> 
> Mar 23: Congrats baby on getting almost 5 million views! Now all you have to fear is death.
> 
> Mar 13: Today's look: A terrible, insatiable existential hunger, plus my new favorite boots.
> 
> Mar 3: Talked Kanye out of a face tattoo. It's the cowardly dogs who announce themselves; the dangerous ones remain inconspicuous until they bite.


----------



## Lounorada

caitlin1214 said:


> I know this was mentioned before, but someone has a Twitter account where Kim's "thoughts" are mixed with philosophies of Søren Kierkegaard.
> 
> https://twitter.com/kimkierkegaard
> 
> Some of the latest (and best) ones:
> 
> Mar 25: Develop your self-consciousness until you confront the ideal of eternal good. Beyond that, you should really take care of your skin.
> 
> Mar 24: Thanks for watching the new episode! We throw ourselves into futile, inconsequential pursuits because we have not learned to love ourselves.
> 
> Mar 23: Congrats baby on getting almost 5 million views! Now all you have to fear is death.
> 
> Mar 13: Today's look: A terrible, insatiable existential hunger, plus my new favorite boots.
> 
> Mar 3: Talked Kanye out of a face tattoo. It's the cowardly dogs who announce themselves; the dangerous ones remain inconspicuous until they bite.


----------



## chowlover2

Hermes4evah said:


> I'm impressed. A whole 133K to a charity in honor of his mother.........
> 
> 
> Thats a fraction of what he'll spend in nonsense to celebrate his anniversary with Kim.



Yes, the wall of dead flowers.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I know this was mentioned before, but someone has a Twitter account where Kim's "thoughts" are mixed with philosophies of Søren Kierkegaard.
> 
> https://twitter.com/kimkierkegaard
> 
> Some of the latest (and best) ones:
> 
> Mar 25: Develop your self-consciousness until you confront the ideal of eternal good. Beyond that, you should really take care of your skin.
> 
> Mar 24: Thanks for watching the new episode! We throw ourselves into futile, inconsequential pursuits because we have not learned to love ourselves.
> 
> Mar 23: Congrats baby on getting almost 5 million views! Now all you have to fear is death.
> 
> Mar 13: Today's look: A terrible, insatiable existential hunger, plus my new favorite boots.
> 
> Mar 3: Talked Kanye out of a face tattoo. It's the cowardly dogs who announce themselves; the dangerous ones remain inconspicuous until they bite.



" dead "


----------



## starsandbucks

Aaaaaand now following KimKierkegaard! Thank you!


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ You're welcome! 


From Jan 8: What one sees depends on how one sees. That's why I bleached my eyebrows.


----------



## charmesh

Somebody sell me a baby girl quick. North is too cute

And why is everyone acting like Kim achieved something by being married a year. She was married for years before to the husband who bought her first new body.


----------



## wildblood

Another gem from Kim Kierkegaardashian:

"Kanye & I are like two cows roped together, where one is frisky & jovial, while the other despairs at having to partake in such movements."


----------



## CobaltBlu

HAHA!  Thank goodness for kim Kierkegaardashian for giving me life.


----------



## riaswe

BPC said:


> Either she's playing stupid, or that's fake. I just refuse to believe anyone can be
> that dumb.



Not Fake. Can check it out yourself. Is forever archived on twitter. https://twitter.com/KimKardashian/status/9451789062

That was just a screenshot of it. There are also a bunch of other funny sweets like from kourtney. https://twitter.com/kourtneykardash/status/11175751424

For a big list check out http://unwisley.com/5-celebrity-tweets-that-make-you-fear-for-us/


----------



## twinkle.tink

CobaltBlu said:


> HAHA!  Thank goodness for kim Kierkegaardashian for giving me life.



Sorry, completely off topic...but I think will make you happy 

I was thinking about you today. I was pruning your namesake bush (yes, it's so large I consider it a bush) and the bees were buzzing around me so I close, I swear they were bugging me to get the fountain 'de-winterized' for them.  I told them, "It's on the schedule for this weekend!" 

Thanks for always inspiring


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kimbo is one of those 'I'm so stupid, isn't it cute, teehee' kinda women. Paris Hilton and Jessica Simspon were trendsetters of the 'dumb and cute' persona. Creating a cultural icon out of someone who goes, &#8216;I&#8217;m stupid, isn&#8217;t it cute?&#8217; really annoys me, it sends the wrong message to girls out there who follow these women, thinking that dumbing themselves down makes them more attractive. It's really sad.


----------



## Lounorada

@KimKierkegaardashian:

'Look at my little cutie in a Baby Yeezy Bullet Proof Vest, screaming in anticipation of the inescapable terrors of life.'

'Roses, perfume, candy hearts. This is not love, but the mutual and enchanting illusion of love.'

'Kanye & I are not having problems!! But to defend a marriage is already to disparage it.'

'You struggled in the world, man against man, one against thousands, & most of all you struggled with God. It's fro yo time.'

'I love duck lips for selfies! For like us, ducks have wings which to soar, and yet insist on waddling.'

:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

starsandbucks said:


> aaaaaand now following kimkierkegaard! Thank you!



+1


----------



## CobaltBlu

twinkle.tink said:


> Sorry, completely off topic...but I think will make you happy
> 
> I was thinking about you today. I was pruning your namesake bush (yes, it's so large I consider it a bush) and the bees were buzzing around me so I close, I swear they were bugging me to get the fountain 'de-winterized' for them.  I told them, "It's on the schedule for this weekend!"
> 
> Thanks for always inspiring



Awwww!!!  Thanks!  Glad to hear you are seeing bees in the garden!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo is one of those 'I'm so stupid, isn't it cute, teehee' kinda women. Paris Hilton and Jessica Simspon were trendsetters of the 'dumb and cute' persona. Creating a cultural icon out of someone who goes, Im stupid, isnt it cute? really annoys me, it sends the wrong message to girls out there who follow these women, thinking that dumbing themselves down makes them more attractive. It's really sad.



That's how I see it too... If someone with some self-respect came to the realisation that "wait - pickles are like actually like cucumbers!!", they would not want to put that on Twitter because it makes you look super ditzy. However, in her case, that's seems to be something she's striving for.


----------



## Queenpixie

did she get a new nose? hence her missing for a week?


----------



## terebina786

Queenpixie said:


> did she get a new nose? hence her missing for a week?



Maybe she got rid of her nose altogether.


----------



## B. Jara

Queenpixie said:


> did she get a new nose? hence her missing for a week?




Her nose certainly looks off to me. 

She needs to go cold turkey with the spray tans. It looks as though she's trying to match North's coloring.


----------



## Bzemom

blackkitty4378 said:


> I'm as sick of seeing North in no color as the rest of them, but there's something about this outfit on North I love. I danced when I was younger, and I would rarely ever see all black everything on someone, only cutesy pinks or white/tan, and topped with the leather jacket, I love it.



But the matching black ensembles for the photo opp us all that matters!! Come on now!!!!


----------



## lh211

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo is one of those 'I'm so stupid, isn't it cute, teehee' kinda women. Paris Hilton and Jessica Simspon were trendsetters of the 'dumb and cute' persona. Creating a cultural icon out of someone who goes, Im stupid, isnt it cute? really annoys me, it sends the wrong message to girls out there who follow these women, thinking that dumbing themselves down makes them more attractive. It's really sad.



So true.


----------



## Katel

Saw this retweet:


----------



## labelwhore04

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo is one of those 'I'm so stupid, isn't it cute, teehee' kinda women. Paris Hilton and Jessica Simspon were trendsetters of the 'dumb and cute' persona. Creating a cultural icon out of someone who goes, Im stupid, isnt it cute? really annoys me, it sends the wrong message to girls out there who follow these women, thinking that dumbing themselves down makes them more attractive. It's really sad.



Except Kim cant pull off the cute part, shes just dumb and embarassing. You have to be likeable to pull off the cute part, so it worked on Jessica. She was like the loveable dumb blonde. But Kim is just a snobby bish that happens to be really stupid as well.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Somebody sell me a baby girl quick. North is too cute
> 
> *And why is everyone acting like Kim achieved something by being married a year. *She was married for years before to the husband who bought her first new body.





sadly it is not just with kim!  even mere mortals act this same way because it is a sad fact what the state of marriage/divorce is!   sometimes the looks are so funny when i tell some people i have been married 23 years.


----------



## Sarni

labelwhore04 said:


> But Kim is just a snobby bish that happens to be really stupid as well.




Lmao...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poshluxe

*Kim Kardashian: I Dare People to Work as Hard as I Do*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DleGLU8gATA

Kim Kardashian doesn't always get the credit she deserves.
But, after years of being in the spotlight, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star has learned ignore negativity. "To be honest, I don't really pay too much attention to it," she said during a three-part interview with NBC's Access Hollywood.

"I get more fed up with questions like&#8212;I was travelling recently and I was doing a press day and people were like, 'How do you feel when people say what do you do?' And I'm like, 'I'm here working aren't I? Like, I'm here to promote something,'" said Kim, who, in addition to her E! reality show, co-owns DASH boutiques, helped develop her own mobile game and published a book, among other ventures.

"I said, 'Hey why don't you do this&#8212;tell someone else that you think can do it,'" she said. "'Tell them to do everything that I've done in my career and see if they end up where I'm at.' Try it. Just try it. I dare you.'"

The rest of the bull.. er article is here: http://www.eonline.com/news/659230/kim-kardashian-i-dare-people-to-work-as-hard-as-i-do


----------



## usmcwifey

I work as hard as she does ....in the bedroom with my husband 

This bish is a joke and an insult to those    Who actually do things for a living ...


----------



## azania

Getting ballsy I see [emoji57]


----------



## pukasonqo

poshluxe said:


> *Kim Kardashian: I Dare People to Work as Hard as I Do*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DleGLU8gATA
> 
> Kim Kardashian doesn't always get the credit she deserves.
> But, after years of being in the spotlight, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star has learned ignore negativity. "To be honest, I don't really pay too much attention to it," she said during a three-part interview with NBC's Access Hollywood.
> 
> "I get more fed up with questions likeI was travelling recently and I was doing a press day and people were like, 'How do you feel when people say what do you do?' And I'm like, 'I'm here working aren't I? Like, I'm here to promote something,'" said Kim, who, in addition to her E! reality show, co-owns DASH boutiques, helped develop her own mobile game and published a book, among other ventures.
> 
> "I said, 'Hey why don't you do thistell someone else that you think can do it,'" she said. "'Tell them to do everything that I've done in my career and see if they end up where I'm at.' Try it. Just try it. I dare you.'"
> 
> The rest of the bull.. er article is here: http://www.eonline.com/news/659230/kim-kardashian-i-dare-people-to-work-as-hard-as-i-do




ok, poor kimbo...
little list of people who work harder than you:
Nurses: 8 hours straight, sometimes 12 and even 16 hours if you have to do a double shift, you see the best and worst of people, is a demanding job, both physically and mentally
stay at home parents, especially those who cannot afford a nanny or have no family living close by
working parents, some of them have two jobs, not counting taking care of their kids
teachers, the bucket does not stop when the bell rings, there are papers to mark, lessons to review, exams to make and exams to mark
policemen, like nurses, they might have to pull a double plus it is a very stressful job
firemen, stressful, demanding job and you might be on call 
doctors same reasons as nurses, policemen, firemen
labourers
migrant workers (you can read about qatar and the conditions nepalese and indian workers find themselves in)
live in maids ( and some live in horrific conditions in some countries, won't be specific as not to start a debate)
those employed in sweat shops 
sex workers
counsellors
volunteers
i think the list goes on
yup kimbo, taking selfies, pap strolls, travelling to promote yourself is exhausting, i mean those people in my list have it easy comparing into to you!


----------



## usmcwifey

pukasonqo said:


> ok, poor kimbo...
> little list of people who work harder than you:
> Nurses: 8 hours straight, sometimes 12 and even 16 hours if you have to do a double shift, you see the best and worst of people, is a demanding job, both physically and mentally
> stay at home parents, especially those who cannot afford a nanny or have no family living close by
> working parents, some of them have two jobs, not counting taking care of their kids
> teachers, the bucket does not stop when the bell rings, there are papers to mark, lessons to review, exams to make and exams to mark
> policemen, like nurses, they might have to pull a double plus it is a very stressful job
> firemen, stressful, demanding job and you might be on call
> doctors same reasons as nurses, policemen, firemen
> labourers
> migrant workers (you can read about qatar and the conditions nepalese and indian workers find themselves in)
> live in maids ( and some live in horrific conditions in some countries, won't be specific as not to start a debate)
> those employed in sweat shops
> sex workers
> counsellors
> volunteers
> i think the list goes on
> yup kimbo, taking selfies, pap strolls, travelling to promote yourself is exhausting, i mean those people in my list have it easy comparing into to you!




When my daughter was born ...her doctor was on his 3rd straight day at the hospital and my nurse was there all 4 days (and she had kids) ...this woman needs to stop talking


----------



## CobaltBlu

Like, totally. And she has hastily fabricated, like, several fragrances.


----------



## blackkitty4378

No, I think she deserves more credit. Living a lie like she does seems pretty exhausting.


----------



## charmesh

poshluxe said:


> *Kim Kardashian: I Dare People to Work as Hard as I Do*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DleGLU8gATA
> 
> Kim Kardashian doesn't always get the credit she deserves.
> But, after years of being in the spotlight, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star has learned ignore negativity. "To be honest, I don't really pay too much attention to it," she said during a three-part interview with NBC's Access Hollywood.
> 
> "I get more fed up with questions likeI was travelling recently and I was doing a press day and people were like, 'How do you feel when people say what do you do?' And I'm like, 'I'm here working aren't I? Like, I'm here to promote something,'" said Kim, who, in addition to her E! reality show, co-owns DASH boutiques, helped develop her own mobile game and published a book, among other ventures.
> 
> "I said, 'Hey why don't you do thistell someone else that you think can do it,'" she said. "'Tell them to do everything that I've done in my career and see if they end up where I'm at.' Try it. Just try it. I dare you.'"
> 
> The rest of the bull.. er article is here: http://www.eonline.com/news/659230/kim-kardashian-i-dare-people-to-work-as-hard-as-i-do


You mean her manager works hard. I think she just approves things and shows up places. Now I wouldn't have to sit in nightclubs if that was in my personality, and it doesn't seem to be in hers. And I wouldn't want to sit for hours greeting people that I'm not interested in, same goes for royals, but there are millions of people who would kill for her job


----------



## redney

blackkitty4378 said:


> No, I think she deserves more credit. Living a lie like she does seems pretty exhausting.



Having to listen to Kanye's crazy would be exhausting too.


----------



## Bentley1

She better stop popping off at the mouth before she loses the last of the few fans she has left. The one thing that was tolerable about her was that she generally stays in her lane and keeps her mouth shut. She doesn't have the luxury of challenging people bc there is so much to dislike about her already.


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Having to listen to Kanye's crazy would be exhausting too.




forgot about that! apologies to kimbo, i am sure dante would have created another circle in hell where people like kimbo are forced to listen to kanye ranting and watch endless repeats of passolini films


----------



## labelwhore04

She really needs to learn how to shut her mouth


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think in the beginning when she became famous because of the sex tape it was important to aggrandize herself by creating the image of being this businesswoman, so people took her more seriously and saw her more than starring in a sex tape.

She fails at the image of being a businesswoman because she doesn't do anything for her businesses other than putting the final stamp of approval of things like her clothing line, makeup line, etc. If she really wanted to be taken more seriously with that, she should really go more behind the scenes and do things like actually design, collaborations, etc. Anything other than what she's doing now because everyone knows what she's doing now isn't as serious as what she claims to be doing.

Other than that, she continuously objectifies herself in ridiculous photo shoots and pap shots, because when it comes down to it, she really doesn't know any other way to live than being an object. She was born and bred for that.

I feel like if she just owned who she was, people would like her more. If you don't want to do that, get serious and be who you really claim to be.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I agree with her! I think it would be exhausting to carry around that fake a** of hers all day!
<sarcasm font>


----------



## poshluxe

Bentley1 said:


> She better stop popping off at the mouth before she loses the last of the few fans she has left. The one thing that was tolerable about her was that she generally stays in her lane and keeps her mouth shut. She doesn't have the luxury of challenging people bc there is so much to dislike about her already.



Exactly. It's like she decided to call up Gwyneth Paltrow for tips on how to be completely out of touch and insufferable.


----------



## labelwhore04

Let's think about it for a second though, maybe she has a point. Raise your hand if you would be willing to  1)get peed on in a sex tape and sell it for the whole world to see, 2)get married for 72 days to someone you dont even like just for a quick buck, 3) be married to a gay man 4) have an a$$ that looks like a soggy diaper. She's right, i couldn't do any of that, because i have dignity.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> Let's think about it for a second though, maybe she has a point. Raise your hand if you would be willing to  1)get peed on in a sex tape and sell it for the whole world to see, 2)get married for 72 days to someone you dont even like just for a quick buck, 3) be married to a gay man 4) have an a$$ that looks like a soggy diaper. She's right, i couldn't do any of that, because i have dignity.




<<<<See my profile pic for my answer.


----------



## Jayne1

Funny.



> Kim Kardashian Helped Konvince Kylie Jenner To Get Lip Injections
> 
> During an interview with Access Hollywood, (via People),* Kim Kardashian admitted that she helped prepare Kylie for the Kardashian family initiation ritual of walking into a surgeons office and asking for whatever looks the least natural. *In Kylies case, it was having a hunk of CyberClean injected into her lips. But she totally did it out of love, you guys!What do you think?
> 
> I saw how for so many years she was so insecure about [her lips]. I mean, at 10 years old, she would say to me, How come my lips arent big like you guys? And I would see this insecurity  For me, I gave her advice and I still stand by that advice. I think it changed her confidence so much.What do you think?
> 
> To be fair, thats not really specific to Kylie; Im sure if any of us grew up around a pack of drowsy-faced silicone-enthusiasts, wed start to question why we didnt look like them too.What do you think?
> 
> But what I really want to know is what other procedures Kim pitched to Kylie. Are you sure you just want to stick to lips? You know you get a discount if you bundle lips, ***, and tits, right? Plus, theyll throw in a complimentary nose job.



http://dlisted.com/2015/05/22/kim-kardashian-helped-konvince-kylie-jenner-to-get-lip-injections/


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> Funny.
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2015/05/22/kim-kardashian-helped-konvince-kylie-jenner-to-get-lip-injections/



Read all of it! 

The pic


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe she wore her wedding leather jacket, so thirsty to remind us it's been a year. Dose it really count when you've actually only spent about 2 weeks together? I bet if she had live with him like she did with khump i bet her third marriage would have been over quicker than 72 days.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> Read all of it!
> 
> The pic




is that spanx as outer wear?
has anybody seen anyone (not a kartrashian or a yeezy associate) wearing any of yeeazy's kreations on the street?


----------



## Queenpixie

Kim, people can be where you at. 

Its just people have self-respect, self-worth and dignity


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, they made it a year  Congrats, I guess.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Being with Kanye has given her a big head and she wouldn't dare speak like this had she not married him. Getting all those magazine covers and access to high fashion world has made her think she can start talking about herself so arrogantly. Everyone knows if it wasn't for Kanye she wouldn't have gotten any of those things.

 And physically Kanye doesn't have anything she finds attractive in a guy. It probably burns her that women are not jealous of her man.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bentley1 said:


> she better stop popping off at the mouth before she loses the last of the few fans she has left. The one thing that was tolerable about her was that she generally stays in her lane and keeps her mouth shut. She doesn't have the luxury of challenging people bc there is so much to dislike about her already.



+1


----------



## pursegrl12

poshluxe said:


> *Kim Kardashian: I Dare People to Work as Hard as I Do*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DleGLU8gATA
> 
> Kim Kardashian doesn't always get the credit she deserves.
> But, after years of being in the spotlight, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star has learned ignore negativity. "To be honest, I don't really pay too much attention to it," she said during a three-part interview with NBC's Access Hollywood.
> 
> "I get more fed up with questions likeI was travelling recently and I was doing a press day and people were like, 'How do you feel when people say what do you do?' And I'm like, 'I'm here working aren't I? Like, I'm here to promote something,'" said Kim, who, in addition to her E! reality show, co-owns DASH boutiques, helped develop her own mobile game and published a book, among other ventures.
> 
> "I said, 'Hey why don't you do thistell someone else that you think can do it,'" she said. "'Tell them to do everything that I've done in my career and see if they end up where I'm at.' Try it. Just try it. I dare you.'"
> 
> The rest of the bull.. er article is here: http://www.eonline.com/news/659230/kim-kardashian-i-dare-people-to-work-as-hard-as-i-do




So all I have to do is lift my pinky finger 3 inches them I'm done for the day? Sign me up.


----------



## azania

Bentley1 said:


> She better stop popping off at the mouth before she loses the last of the few fans she has left. The one thing that was tolerable about her was that she generally stays in her lane and keeps her mouth shut. She doesn't have the luxury of challenging people bc there is so much to dislike about her already.




Totally!


----------



## ByeKitty

*OK! Exclusive: Kim Kardashian Wants To Work With The United Nations To Be Like Angelina Jolie!*

Selfie queen and fashion icon arent the only titles Kim Kardashian wants to be known for, as shes reportedly adding philanthropist to the list! After the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star visited Armenia, she has been interested in getting involved with the United Nations.

Kim wants to be the new Angelina Jolie and earn her charity stripes via the UN, a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com.

The reality stars April visit to Armenia with her family sparked her sudden interest in charity work. Of course Kanye [West]s the driving force behind this, but after her tour of Armenia and learning about its genocide history, shes really got the bug, the insider claimed.

Only three years ago, Kim was actually talking her sister Kourtney Kardashian out of giving back! Kourtney wanted to get involved in activism on behalf of Armenia and Kim stopped her, the source said. But Kims really interested in building up a philanthropic portfolio and stepping away from her greed is good reputation.

Although working with the UN would be a first for Kim, she has helped others in the past. In episodes of KUWTK, she explained how her late father, Robert Kardashian, would take her and her sisters to Skid Row in Los Angeles to serve food to the homeless. She even expressed interest in adopting a young girl named Pink from a poverty-stricken area of Thailand in 2014.

But if Kim wants to be the next Angie, she has a long way to go! Before the actress was appointed Special Envoy of UN High Commissioner for Refugees in April 2012, she served as a UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador.

http://okmagazine.com/photos/kim-ka...nations-like-angelina-jolie/photo/1001259029/

:lolots:


----------



## celeb_analyzer

She has come along way from someone who wore tacky bandage dresses and who thought that it was ok to show up on the red carpet looking like a hoochie mama. I don't know why she feels so arrogant now that she is with Kanye. He is not good looking and he is nothing to brag about.  

And yes, the one thing that was tolerable about her was that she stayed in lane and knew her place. She has no one around her to do that. I would have thought Reggie dumping her would be a humbling experience, and time for some introspection. But she has gone the opposite route.


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> *OK! Exclusive: Kim Kardashian Wants To Work With The United Nations To Be Like Angelina Jolie!*
> 
> Selfie queen and fashion icon arent the only titles Kim Kardashian wants to be known for, as shes reportedly adding philanthropist to the list! After the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star visited Armenia, she has been interested in getting involved with the United Nations.
> 
> Kim wants to be the new Angelina Jolie and earn her charity stripes via the UN, a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com.
> 
> The reality stars April visit to Armenia with her family sparked her sudden interest in charity work. Of course Kanye [West]s the driving force behind this, but after her tour of Armenia and learning about its genocide history, shes really got the bug, the insider claimed.
> 
> Only three years ago, Kim was actually talking her sister Kourtney Kardashian out of giving back! Kourtney wanted to get involved in activism on behalf of Armenia and Kim stopped her, the source said. But Kims really interested in building up a philanthropic portfolio and stepping away from her greed is good reputation.
> 
> Although working with the UN would be a first for Kim, she has helped others in the past. In episodes of KUWTK, she explained how her late father, Robert Kardashian, would take her and her sisters to Skid Row in Los Angeles to serve food to the homeless. She even expressed interest in adopting a young girl named Pink from a poverty-stricken area of Thailand in 2014.
> 
> But if Kim wants to be the next Angie, she has a long way to go! Before the actress was appointed Special Envoy of UN High Commissioner for Refugees in April 2012, she served as a UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador.
> 
> http://okmagazine.com/photos/kim-ka...nations-like-angelina-jolie/photo/1001259029/
> 
> :lolots:


Maybe before she tries to be Angie, she should start small. Do some charity work at home. Actual work, not just hanging around while the cameras are there. Learn to read, so she can educate herself about real issues


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think  her PR is putting out feelers to see how 'kharity Kim' would be received by her stans. She exhausted naked Kim last year imo. But using term 'new AJ' is kinda a slam because Angie takes her position seriously and puts in the time (and angie has a brain). 


Lol her entourage would be pretty large, first the glam squad to get her ready then she would have to add a 'brain' squad to help her formulate thoughts & words.  Imagine her speaking......Like it would be sooooooo amazing! Or, they are just Haters! at the UN (translations would be interesting) 

_Kim wants to be the new Angelina Jolie and earn her charity stripes via the UN,&#8221; a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com._

Can't believe they added the show plot line  about the little girl in her 'charity' resume


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> *OK! Exclusive: Kim Kardashian Wants To Work With The United Nations To Be Like Angelina Jolie!*
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie queen and fashion icon arent the only titles Kim Kardashian wants to be known for, as shes reportedly adding philanthropist to the list! After the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star visited Armenia, she has been interested in getting involved with the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim wants to be the new Angelina Jolie and earn her charity stripes via the UN, a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality stars April visit to Armenia with her family sparked her sudden interest in charity work. Of course Kanye [West]s the driving force behind this, but after her tour of Armenia and learning about its genocide history, shes really got the bug, the insider claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Only three years ago, Kim was actually talking her sister Kourtney Kardashian out of giving back! Kourtney wanted to get involved in activism on behalf of Armenia and Kim stopped her, the source said. But Kims really interested in building up a philanthropic portfolio and stepping away from her greed is good reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Although working with the UN would be a first for Kim, she has helped others in the past. In episodes of KUWTK, she explained how her late father, Robert Kardashian, would take her and her sisters to Skid Row in Los Angeles to serve food to the homeless. She even expressed interest in adopting a young girl named Pink from a poverty-stricken area of Thailand in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> But if Kim wants to be the next Angie, she has a long way to go! Before the actress was appointed Special Envoy of UN High Commissioner for Refugees in April 2012, she served as a UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador.
> 
> 
> 
> http://okmagazine.com/photos/kim-ka...nations-like-angelina-jolie/photo/1001259029/
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Bwahaha!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> I think  her PR is putting out feelers to see how 'kharity Kim' would be received by her stans. She exhausted naked Kim last year imo. But using term 'new AJ' is kinda a slam because Angie takes her position seriously and puts in the time (and angie has a brain).
> 
> 
> Lol her entourage would be pretty large, first the glam squad to get her ready then she would have to add a 'brain' squad to help her formulate thoughts & words.  Imagine her speaking......Like it would be sooooooo amazing! Or, they are just Haters! at the UN (translations would be interesting)
> 
> _Kim wants to be the new Angelina Jolie and earn her charity stripes via the UN, a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com._
> 
> Can't believe they added the show plot line  about the little girl in her 'charity' resume



*DEAD* at "brain squad


----------



## usmcwifey

How is she going to do charity work when she can't even be a mom to her daughter?


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> *OK! Exclusive: Kim Kardashian Wants To Work With The United Nations To Be Like Angelina Jolie!*
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie queen and fashion icon arent the only titles Kim Kardashian wants to be known for, as shes reportedly adding philanthropist to the list! After the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star visited Armenia, she has been interested in getting involved with the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim wants to be the new Angelina Jolie and earn her charity stripes via the UN, a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality stars April visit to Armenia with her family sparked her sudden interest in charity work. Of course Kanye [West]s the driving force behind this, but after her tour of Armenia and learning about its genocide history, shes really got the bug, the insider claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Only three years ago, Kim was actually talking her sister Kourtney Kardashian out of giving back! Kourtney wanted to get involved in activism on behalf of Armenia and Kim stopped her, the source said. But Kims really interested in building up a philanthropic portfolio and stepping away from her greed is good reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Although working with the UN would be a first for Kim, she has helped others in the past. In episodes of KUWTK, she explained how her late father, Robert Kardashian, would take her and her sisters to Skid Row in Los Angeles to serve food to the homeless. She even expressed interest in adopting a young girl named Pink from a poverty-stricken area of Thailand in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> But if Kim wants to be the next Angie, she has a long way to go! Before the actress was appointed Special Envoy of UN High Commissioner for Refugees in April 2012, she served as a UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador.
> 
> 
> 
> http://okmagazine.com/photos/kim-ka...nations-like-angelina-jolie/photo/1001259029/
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




i might be reading this wrong but "learning" about armenia's genocide history via a photo op tour? 
i think i mentioned this in a comment many moons ago, kimbo in the UN...i am sure the jokes will write themselves


----------



## blackkitty4378

labelwhore04 said:


> *DEAD* at "brain squad



+1


----------



## pukasonqo

usmcwifey said:


> How is she going to do charity work when she can't even be a mom to her daughter?




her minions, i meant assisstants, will do the hard yakka; kimbo and the entourage will turn up for the photo ops, north will be under the care of mummy-nanny and dusted off for said photo ops
kanye might design a refugee chic or sexy burqa line of clothing, fashionistas all over the world will trample over each other to get one of his "kreations"while yeezy rants about how he is the nelson mandela of refugees
kimbo will keep taking selfies in the refugee camps and graciously donate pics of herself to help said refugees kope with their living konditions
we, TPFers will watch all unfold, midori cocktails and half naked hot barman within reach


----------



## Kansashalo

poshluxe said:


> *Kim Kardashian: I Dare People to Work as Hard as I Do*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DleGLU8gATA
> 
> Kim Kardashian doesn't always get the credit she deserves.
> But, after years of being in the spotlight, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star has learned ignore negativity. "To be honest, I don't really pay too much attention to it," she said during a three-part interview with NBC's Access Hollywood.
> 
> "I get more fed up with questions likeI was travelling recently and I was doing a press day and people were like, 'How do you feel when people say what do you do?' And I'm like, 'I'm here working aren't I? Like, I'm here to promote something,'" said Kim, who, in addition to her E! reality show, co-owns DASH boutiques, helped develop her own mobile game and published a book, among other ventures.
> 
> "I said, 'Hey why don't you do thistell someone else that you think can do it,'" she said. "'Tell them to do everything that I've done in my career and see if they end up where I'm at.' Try it. Just try it. I dare you.'"
> 
> The rest of the bull.. er article is here: http://www.eonline.com/news/659230/kim-kardashian-i-dare-people-to-work-as-hard-as-i-do


----------



## caitlin1214

pursegrl12 said:


> So all I have to do is lift my pinky finger 3 inches them I'm done for the day? Sign me up.


Mhm. 

And talk about much you're like literally obsessed with things like rainbow sprinkles and lip gloss. 


And be photographed wearing things that are the wrong season and the wrong body type and fit horrendeously



The best retort would be, "Yeah, or I could just marry someone who could buy a fashion cover for me."


----------



## Oryx816

If she wears Kanye's kreations to a refugee camp they might process her as a new arrival.  

She may not want to go down this route.  In Armenia the people knew who she was, but in refugee camps she will get none of the adulation she seeks and will be stunned that they have no clue who she is.  Of course she may need a K klan kulture squad to arrive first and prep people to act delighted to bask in her orange glow.

I hope she doesn't go through with this farce.  She is a dolt, would learn nothing and would make a mockery of the plight of these people who are in such despair.  

Princess Diana is rolling over in her grave.


----------



## starsandbucks

I know there are a few other LA ladies here so thought I'd mention it... Kim's MUA Mario Dedivanovic will be teaching a master class in LA with Kim on July 25. I think he's a pretty phenomenal MUA actually and Kim usually looks pretty decent when he does her makeup.


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> *OK! Exclusive: Kim Kardashian Wants To Work With The United Nations To Be Like Angelina Jolie!*
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:






my exact reaction,too!!!:lolots::lolots:    the UN would lock their doors if they saw her coming.


----------



## Tivo

starsandbucks said:


> I know there are a few other LA ladies here so thought I'd mention it... Kim's MUA Mario Dedivanovic will be teaching a master class in LA with Kim on July 25. I think he's a pretty phenomenal MUA actually and Kim usually looks pretty decent when he does her makeup.


Um, no. If I want to look like a drag queen I know a couple queens who can hook me up.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kim at the UN?





That'll be the day I believe all the New World Order theories, and the dumbing down of the general population.

Kim Kardashian (West): UN delegate to the Notion of Everything Like Amazing, Hot, Genocide and You Know, Like ....Stuff.


----------



## Mumotons

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kim at the UN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be the day I believe all the New World Order theories, and the dumbing down of the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian (West): UN delegate to the Notion of Everything Like Amazing, Hot, Genocide and You Know, Like ....Stuff.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redney

She wants to be Angie. OK and I want to be Santa Claus. Doesn't mean it's gonna happen.


----------



## blackkitty4378

starsandbucks said:


> I know there are a few other LA ladies here so thought I'd mention it... Kim's MUA Mario Dedivanovic will be teaching a master class in LA with Kim on July 25. I think he's a pretty phenomenal MUA actually and Kim usually looks pretty decent when he does her makeup.



I love Mario! One of my favorite makeup artists. He's so talented.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Tivo said:


> Um, no. If I want to look like a drag queen I know a couple queens who can hook me up.



Yeh the makeup artists Kim uses now tend to draw her makeup on rather than blend it well. You can often see where her concealer is lighter than her skin tone, or where nothing blends. Back when she was with Reggie her makeup was much better.

And I feel like nowadays it has become fashionable to contour and so some people like it when you can see where their concealer is too light, or where they have used a few shades of foundation. It looks silly but in their heads they think they look like they are walking the red carpet.


----------



## azania

I am actually over the Instagram contour look. I think it looks a bit dated now. It was cool when jlo started it, or even 3-4 years ago. Now, not so much. Same goes with "eyebrows on fleek". 
If I want to look like an Instagram thot or make up "guru" that's the starter kit I guess.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I would look like a drag queen every day if I could!! Lol, I love their makeup.

Joyce Bonnelli is their worst makeup artist IMO. She just did Khloe's. Go look at her thread she looks like a mess right now. Mario knows how to blend and actually use a lighter hand when it's needed unlike Joyce. When he does a softer look it looks good too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

azania said:


> I am actually over the Instagram contour look. I think it looks a bit dated now. It was cool when jlo started it, or even 3-4 years ago. Now, not so much. Same goes with "eyebrows on fleek".
> If I want to look like an Instagram thot or make up "guru" that's the starter kit I guess.



What's 'eyebrows on fleek'??


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

blackkitty4378 said:


> I would look like a drag queen every day if I could!! Lol, I love their makeup.
> 
> Joyce Bonnelli is their worst makeup artist IMO. She just did Khloe's. Go look at her thread she looks like a mess right now. Mario knows how to blend and actually use a lighter hand when it's needed unlike Joyce. When he does a softer look it looks good too.



When Kimbo worked with Stephen Moleski, she looked her best. That was of course before the Great Plastic Surgery Tragedies, lol. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEnUe-NBfHk

She looks and acts relatively human here, unlike today's dead eyed Snobby Zombie Kim.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Babydoll Chanel said:


> When Kimbo worked with Stephen Moleski, she looked her best. That was of course before the Great Plastic Surgery Tragedies, lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEnUe-NBfHk
> 
> She looks and acts relatively human here, unlike today's dead eyed Snobby Zombie Kim.



Yeah that guy was good too, what happened to him?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What's 'eyebrows on fleek'??



A saying popularized by this vine a year or so ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfBdBpr7KCo

Basically means your eyebrows are "on point." How could anyone get sick of a perfect brow? That's timeless. Maybe sick of the saying then?


----------



## celeb_analyzer

blackkitty4378 said:


> I would look like a drag queen every day if I could!! Lol, I love their makeup.
> 
> Joyce Bonnelli is their worst makeup artist IMO. She just did Khloe's. Go look at her thread she looks like a mess right now. Mario knows how to blend and actually use a lighter hand when it's needed unlike Joyce. When he does a softer look it looks good too.



Joyce is  terrible. I saw a video where she had a bright highlighter on her cheek and a super dark matte lipstick and her eyes had barely any mascara. Nothing on her face matched.

And also, has anybody else realized that Kim used to have such a strong olive tone to her skin that she longer has now. I know that spray tans can make mask an olive undertone, but even when she isn't heavily spray tanned in her face, the olive tone isn't there. Is this because it is hard to find foundation for olive tones, and so inevitably everything you buy will give you a different undertone.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

azania said:


> I am actually over the Instagram contour look.  .



That heavily contoured look to me is more about a generation of women with mild body dysmorphia who don't feel comfortable unless their face is totally painted in a mask. It isn't healthy. Kind of like people who get overly obsessed with body building or too heavy spray tanning. There is an underlying self esteem issue somewhere.


----------



## blackkitty4378

celeb_analyzer said:


> Joyce is  terrible. I saw a video where she had a bright highlighter on her cheek and a super dark matte lipstick and her eyes had barely any mascara. Nothing on her face matched.
> 
> And also, has anybody else realized that Kim used to have such a strong olive tone to her skin that she longer has now. I know that spray tans can make mask an olive undertone, but even when she isn't heavily spray tanned in her face, the olive tone isn't there. Is this because it is hard to find foundation for olive tones, and so inevitably everything you buy will give you a different undertone.



I'm not sure what your question is. If she's olive toned, she warmed toned, so she would need a yellow-based foundation, as opposed to a pink-based one. That's easy to find. I don't think it's hard for girls her color to find foundation colors, their skin tones are pretty common. It's usually difficult for those who are either really pale or really dark.


----------



## Jayne1

celeb_analyzer said:


> Yeh the makeup artists Kim uses now tend to draw her makeup on rather than blend it well. You can often see where her concealer is lighter than her skin tone, or where nothing blends. Back when she was with Reggie her makeup was much better.
> 
> And I feel like nowadays it has become fashionable to contour and so some people like it when you can see where their concealer is too light, or where they have used a few shades of foundation. It looks silly but in their heads they think they look like they are walking the red carpet.



Yes... this type of makeup is for the camera. Kim lives her life to be photographed. It's not going to work for the rest of us, unless we're going to be on TV that day.  lol


----------



## stylemepretty

Has anyone seen her wedding throwbacks on Instagram? She used #fairytale


----------



## Bzemom

Encore Hermes said:


> I think  her PR is putting out feelers to see how 'kharity Kim' would be received by her stans. She exhausted naked Kim last year imo. But using term 'new AJ' is kinda a slam because Angie takes her position seriously and puts in the time (and angie has a brain).
> 
> 
> Lol her entourage would be pretty large, first the glam squad to get her ready then she would have to add a 'brain' squad to help her formulate thoughts & words.  Imagine her speaking......Like it would be sooooooo amazing! Or, they are just Haters! at the UN (translations would be interesting)
> 
> _Kim wants to be the new Angelina Jolie and earn her charity stripes via the UN, a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com._
> 
> Can't believe they added the show plot line  about the little girl in her 'charity' resume



They always fail since this kind of revamp takes longer than  a couple if weeks. Plus she ain't about to give up the attention being naked gets her. Angelina keeps busy with acting and directing, the kids aren't photographed that much. I just don't photo opps of trips the gym, restaurant, and fast food stops builds the same credibility.


----------



## Sarni

stylemepretty said:


> Has anyone seen her wedding throwbacks on Instagram? She used #fairytale




I deleted her Instagram yesterday. She posted 20 or so pics of the same damn thing. Yawwwwnnn!


----------



## Stansy

Any news on the pregnancy? She really has been quiet on this...


----------



## Hermes4evah

blackkitty4378 said:


> Yeah that guy was good too, what happened to him?




How long ago was this video?  She looks lovely and, yes, very human. She even comes across as natural, sweet and..........likable....  (did I just say that?!)


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sarni said:


> I deleted her Instagram yesterday. She posted 20 or so pics of the same damn thing. Yawwwwnnn!




I deleted her a while back. She added nothing interesting to my IG feed and her self absorption was boring as hell.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hermes4evah said:


> How long ago was this video?  She looks lovely and, yes, very human. She even comes across as natural, sweet and..........likable....  (did I just say that?!)



Circa 2008...


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> *OK! Exclusive: Kim Kardashian Wants To Work With The United Nations To Be Like Angelina Jolie!*
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie queen and fashion icon arent the only titles Kim Kardashian wants to be known for, as shes reportedly adding philanthropist to the list! After the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star visited Armenia, she has been interested in getting involved with the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim wants to be the new Angelina Jolie and earn her charity stripes via the UN, a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality stars April visit to Armenia with her family sparked her sudden interest in charity work. Of course Kanye [West]s the driving force behind this, but after her tour of Armenia and learning about its genocide history, shes really got the bug, the insider claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Only three years ago, Kim was actually talking her sister Kourtney Kardashian out of giving back! Kourtney wanted to get involved in activism on behalf of Armenia and Kim stopped her, the source said. But Kims really interested in building up a philanthropic portfolio and stepping away from her greed is good reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Although working with the UN would be a first for Kim, she has helped others in the past. In episodes of KUWTK, she explained how her late father, Robert Kardashian, would take her and her sisters to Skid Row in Los Angeles to serve food to the homeless. She even expressed interest in adopting a young girl named Pink from a poverty-stricken area of Thailand in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> But if Kim wants to be the next Angie, she has a long way to go! Before the actress was appointed Special Envoy of UN High Commissioner for Refugees in April 2012, she served as a UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador.
> 
> 
> 
> http://okmagazine.com/photos/kim-ka...nations-like-angelina-jolie/photo/1001259029/
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




I for one think she would be great as a UN...

Angelina Jolie has had the do-gooder Spotlight for like faaaar too long. She showed she was unfit for that after her leg drama.

Kim will show her how to do UN with nothing less than grace, klass and leather.... After all guys... She was in vogue [emoji136]

I was expecting more of a positive reaction really...


----------



## Jikena

tweegy said:


> I for one think she would be great as a UN...
> 
> Angelina Jolie has had the do-gooder Spotlight for like faaaar too long. She showed she was unfit for that after her leg drama.
> 
> Kim will show her how to do UN with nothing less than grace, klass and leather.... After all guys... She was in vogue [emoji136]
> 
> I was expecting more of a positive reaction really...



What leg drama please ?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jikena said:


> What leg drama please ?



Google Angelina Jolie's leg for more info...........


----------



## labelwhore04

Sarni said:


> I deleted her Instagram yesterday. She posted 20 or so pics of the same damn thing. Yawwwwnnn!



Same! I could not take her nacissism any longer, posting 10+ selfies in one day is just asinine. I will unfollow anyone who posts more than 2 pics a day. There is no reason to post so many pics in one day unless you're on vacation or it's a special occasion like your wedding.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> I for one think she would be great as a UN...
> 
> Angelina Jolie has had the do-gooder Spotlight for like faaaar too long. She showed she was unfit for that after her leg drama.
> 
> Kim will show her how to do UN with nothing less than grace, klass and leather.... After all guys... She was in vogue [emoji136]
> 
> I was expecting more of a positive reaction really...



And, did Angelina make a PSA for Burma? NO!!!

Does Angelina even care about foundation? NO! She has never mentioned it. Yet, the wrong foundation is OMG literally the WORST thing in the world. So whatever Angelinas issues are she clearly has not addressed the most imortant one.
Toronto Sun: I hate when women wear the wrong foundation color. It might be the worst thing on the planet when they wear their makeup too light.

And, did Angelina fabricate EVEN ONE fragrance? NO, not hastily, not slowly. Kim has. You can check the remainder bin at Ross if you doubt this truth. Kim is a PERFUMISTA, this is amaze. 

Is Angelina dope? NO! Nobody has ever said she was dope or commented on her dopeness. What does this tell you. Yes, I am looking at YOU United Nations.

And, Angelina, those Charmin Bathrooms are not going to open themselves, doll. Get with it.

I mean, literally. Bible. OMG.


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> Same! I could not take her nacissism any longer, posting 10+ selfies in one day is just asinine. I will unfollow anyone who posts more than 2 pics a day. There is no reason to post so many pics in one day unless you're on vacation or it's a special occasion like your wedding.



You don't need a reason to post. That's the point of social media.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> And, did Angelina make a PSA for Burma? NO!!!
> 
> Does Angelina even care about foundation? NO! She has never mentioned it. Yet, the wrong foundation is OMG literally the WORST thing in the world. So whatever Angelinas issues are she clearly has not addressed the most imortant one.
> Toronto Sun: I hate when women wear the wrong foundation color. It might be the worst thing on the planet when they wear their makeup too light.
> 
> And, did Angelina fabricate EVEN ONE fragrance? NO, not hastily, not slowly. Kim has. You can check the remainder bin at Ross if you doubt this truth. Kim is a PERFUMISTA, this is amaze.
> 
> Is Angelina dope? NO! Nobody has ever said she was dope or commented on her dopeness. What does this tell you. Yes, I am looking at YOU United Nations.
> 
> And, Angelina, those Charmin Bathrooms are not going to open themselves, doll. Get with it.
> 
> I mean, literally. Bible. OMG.



Does anybody even know what hue Jolie-Pitt foundation is? Nope.
 Does she sell it on eBay and donate 10% after expenses? Nope.
Did Midori come knocking on her door to host their parties? Nope
Like, who does she think she is?


----------



## Bentley1

I have to admit that I'm a bit surprised that some ladies here, who are not fans, follow her on IG. No judgment, just genuinely surprised. [emoji16]


----------



## michie

bisousx said:


> You don't need a reason to post. That's the point of social media.



LOL! I feel the same way about deleting ppl. I don't need a reason, but flooding my TL fishing for likes is enoigh for me. I hate a billion selfies in one day and pictures of shoes, clothes, food and wine disguised as "experiences". Sutter Home wine is not an "experience".


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> I have to admit that I'm a bit surprised that some ladies here, who are not fans, follow her on IG. No judgment, just genuinely surprised. [emoji16]


Me too!


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> LOL! I feel the same way about deleting ppl. I don't need a reason, but flooding my TL fishing for likes is enoigh for me. I hate a billion selfies in one day and pictures of shoes, clothes, food and wine disguised as "experiences". Sutter Home wine is not an "experience".




LOL, totally relate. 

The bad thing is that I really like and care about some of the people who post crap like this all day every day, so I feel obligated to "like" their dumb, pointless posts more often than I care to. I just don't understand what possesses a person to seek constant validation via social media. I find it so
Embarrassing.


----------



## michie

Social media sometimes pushes people to sugarcoat or brag about everything in their lives. God forbid life not be perfect and you log your sorry azz online to share that! My friend is constantly messaging me about how unhappy she is, feeling like she's in a dead end relationship and tired of waiting for a ring, but you would never know it by looking at her FB page. He's absolutely perfect, giving her a puppy, a Michael Kors bag, always "knowing exactly what she wants"...go figure.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Does anybody even know what hue Jolie-Pitt foundation is? Nope.
> Does she sell it on eBay and donate 10% after expenses? Nope.
> Did Midori come knocking on her door to host their parties? Nope
> Like, who does she think she is?



BIBLE!  And....no judgment but sometimes Angelina needs a pop of color and a colorful cocktail like Midori(TM) is just the ticket for those stodgy humanitarian outfits she wears. Kim knows these things, she should be Ambassador of the World.

Kim knows how to dress for a memorial...Angelina, not so much.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> BIBLE!  And....no judgment but sometimes Angelina needs a pop of color and a colorful cocktail like Midori(TM) is just the ticket for those stodgy humanitarian outfits she wears. Kim knows these things, she should be Ambassador of the World.
> 
> Kim knows how to dress for a memorial...Angelina, not so much.



Absolutely! RED jumpsuit to a Genocide Memorial what better way to stand out in a somber crowd. (Unless red off the shoulder) 
Angie................does she even OWN a jumpsuit?? 
(You have no idea how much editing i just did)


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> BIBLE!  And....no judgment but sometimes Angelina needs a pop of color and a colorful cocktail like Midori(TM) is just the ticket for those stodgy humanitarian outfits she wears. Kim knows these things, she should be Ambassador of the World.
> 
> Kim knows how to dress for a memorial...Angelina, not so much.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/11/article-urnublicid:ap.org:be6400782b674b6c8d4d995ba3932816-6XiP1i2de-HSK1-17_634x472.jpg



Plus, the roses match the jumpsuit, Doll. 

Coordinating colors is TOTES important.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> BIBLE!  And....no judgment but sometimes Angelina needs a pop of color and a colorful cocktail like Midori(TM) is just the ticket for those stodgy humanitarian outfits she wears. Kim knows these things, she should be Ambassador of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim knows how to dress for a memorial...Angelina, not so much.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/11/article-urnublicid:ap.org:be6400782b674b6c8d4d995ba3932816-6XiP1i2de-HSK1-17_634x472.jpg







Encore Hermes said:


> Absolutely! RED jumpsuit to a Genocide Memorial what better way to stand out in a somber crowd. (Unless red off the shoulder)
> 
> Angie................does she even OWN a jumpsuit??
> 
> (You have no idea how much editing i just did)




Spot on ladies! 

Angelina doesn't even donate a point of her eBay sales to charity. Tsk tsk.Kim is the beyond selfless one here guys. 

*spritz musty hastily fabricated fragrance*


----------



## tweegy

caitlin1214 said:


> Plus, the roses match the jumpsuit, Doll.
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating colors is TOTES important.




Biple


----------



## caitlin1214

Is Angelina a hobbit? No. 


Does Angelina have an Igor-type creature at her beck and call? No.


Angelina is NOTHING like Kim!


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> LOL! I feel the same way about deleting ppl. I don't need a reason, but flooding my TL fishing for likes is enoigh for me. I hate a billion selfies in one day and pictures of shoes, clothes, food and wine disguised as "experiences". Sutter Home wine is not an "experience".


I hate when people are posting pictures of the Louboutins but instead of showing the actual shoe will contort themselves to show the red sole. I also hate still lives of luxury accessories. You know that people are spending hours composing these little tableau.


----------



## tweegy

caitlin1214 said:


> Is Angelina a hobbit? No.
> 
> 
> Does Angelina have an Igor-type creature at her beck and call? No.
> 
> 
> Angelina is NOTHING like Kim!




[emoji52] Kim has that?!


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> Spot on ladies!
> 
> Angelina doesn't even donate a point of her eBay sales to charity. Tsk tsk.Kim is the beyond selfless one here guys.
> 
> *spritz musty hastily fabricated fragrance*



Oh hey slightly off topic but has Angelina's family founded a church? With a pastor who spins? And coordiates? 




Vcstar credit

I didn't  think so.


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> [emoji52] Kim has that?!



Jonathan, Doll.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji80] Kim actually comes from a family of givers... What has Angie's fam done to better even their neighborhood???


----------



## tweegy

caitlin1214 said:


> Jonathan, Doll.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ooooh yeeeeh I forgot


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh hey slightly off topic but has Angelina's family founded a church? With a pastor who spins? And coordiates?
> mediaassets.vcstar.com/photo/2014/05/13/20080903-170039-pic-534661151_4658528_ver1.0_640_480.jpg
> Vcstar credit
> 
> I didn't  think so.


Off topic, but why take a picture in a spin class if you're selling Jesus? Why not pose in your church/hotel conference room? Are there photos of an actual service? We only see the family pap stroll in. Once they get in they could be getting drunk for all we know, the hotel probably has a liquor license


----------



## blackkitty4378

Who are those cousins they went with that they seemed to have absolutely no connection with in the photos of them? Why go with them when they've never even mentioned them/don't seem to know them? Are they first cousins, second cousins, what? Where do they fit in on the family tree they published?

Is it bad that I'm that much of a cynic that I think they could have hired them to go with them and pretend to be their cousins? It's just so funny how one of them is so Armenian looking like Kim and Kourtney, and then the other one looks more like Khloe.  Perhaps to show that Khloe is "Armenian"?

Okay, I need to stop with the conspiracy theories.


----------



## tweegy

blackkitty4378 said:


> Who are those cousins they went with that they seemed to have absolutely no connection with in the photos of them? Why go with them when they've never even mentioned them/don't seem to know them? Are they first cousins, second cousins, what? Where do they fit in on the family tree they published?
> 
> Is it bad that I'm that much of a cynic that I think they could have hired them to go with them and pretend to be their cousins? It's just so funny how one of them is so Armenian looking like Kim and Kourtney, and then the other one looks more like Khloe.  Perhaps to show that Khloe is "Armenian"?
> 
> Okay, I need to stop with the conspiracy theories.




No conspiracy theories?? Then what are we gonna talk about [emoji53]


----------



## blackkitty4378

tweegy said:


> No conspiracy theories?? Then what are we gonna talk about [emoji53]



Carry on, just didn't know if I was taking it too far. 

What did the rest of you think about the cousins?

I find it interesting how they don't seem to have much of a connection with their father's side, except for their cousin Cici.


----------



## tweegy

blackkitty4378 said:


> Carry on, just didn't know if I was taking it too far.
> 
> 
> 
> What did the rest of you think about the cousins?
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how they don't seem to have much of a connection with their father's side, except for their cousin Cici.




I only saw pics were they on the show?


----------



## michie

charmesh said:


> *Off topic, but why take a picture in a spin class if you're selling Jesus?* Why not pose in your church/hotel conference room? Are there photos of an actual service? We only see the family pap stroll in. Once they get in they could be getting drunk for all we know, the hotel probably has a liquor license



Um...if the hotel conference room is the "church", the gym must be the "rectory". Just a thought.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh hey slightly off topic but has Angelina's family founded a church? With a pastor who spins? And coordiates?


And blonde tips.  lol


----------



## blackkitty4378

tweegy said:


> I only saw pics were they on the show?



They haven't been on the show (yet). I just saw pictures, too.


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> Um...if the hotel conference room is the "church", the gym must be the "rectory". Just a thought.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Um...if the hotel conference room is the "church", the gym must be the "rectory". Just a thought.




Losing it with jesus doll.. ( that's the tag from the show gcb [emoji136])


----------



## AEGIS

Bentley1 said:


> I have to admit that I'm a bit surprised that some ladies here, who are not fans, follow her on IG. No judgment, just genuinely surprised. [emoji16]




I used to and then I was like wait---she annoys me. I followed her for about 3 months. And I hated the sycophantic comments.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Same! I could not take her nacissism any longer, posting 10+ selfies in one day is just asinine. I will unfollow anyone who posts more than 2 pics a day. There is no reason to post so many pics in one day unless you're on vacation or it's a special occasion like your wedding.



So many bloggers post 4-5 times a day. I dont get it.  I mean IG doesn't take a lot of time but gosh darn it...stop


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> And, did Angelina make a PSA for Burma? NO!!!
> 
> Does Angelina even care about foundation? NO! She has never mentioned it. Yet, the wrong foundation is OMG literally the WORST thing in the world. So whatever Angelinas issues are she clearly has not addressed the most imortant one.
> Toronto Sun: I hate when women wear the wrong foundation color. It might be the worst thing on the planet when they wear their makeup too light.
> 
> And, did Angelina fabricate EVEN ONE fragrance? NO, not hastily, not slowly. Kim has. You can check the remainder bin at Ross if you doubt this truth. Kim is a PERFUMISTA, this is amaze.
> 
> Is Angelina dope? NO! Nobody has ever said she was dope or commented on her dopeness. What does this tell you. Yes, I am looking at YOU United Nations.
> 
> And, Angelina, those Charmin Bathrooms are not going to open themselves, doll. Get with it.
> 
> I mean, literally. Bible. OMG.



" dead "


----------



## pukasonqo

and angelina is not married to a doctor, even if the doctorate is honorary, brad might be a looker but has he got a vision? 
poor AJ, stuck with boring brad


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I for one think she would be great as a UN...
> 
> Angelina Jolie has had the do-gooder Spotlight for like faaaar too long. She showed she was unfit for that after her leg drama.
> 
> Kim will show her how to do UN with nothing less than grace, klass and leather.... After all guys... She was in vogue [emoji136]
> 
> I was expecting more of a positive reaction really...



Doll don't forget Kim will go full frontal to promote world peace. At the drop of a public toilet or even the opening of an envelope. Angie is always wearing clothes, how bor-ing! How can the world be one if we are all wearing clothing? 

And what have any of those 6 children done for her? Have they custom painted a Birkin for her? No! What good are they? They don't even provide Angie with a daily pap walk! 

Let's not forget Brad. Has he made the world " more dope "? No! Does he even have a clothing line? Has he made a pair of shoes that look like llamas feet? No! What a waste of a human being!

Last, but not least, have Angie and Brad even made it to the cover of Vogue or the Met Ball? I think not. Need I say any more.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Guys, all your comparison of Kim to AJ!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CobaltBlu

Don't even get me started with their weddings!!!   

Angelina completely lacks the requisite flair for pageantry.


----------



## coconutsboston

Kim is on Live With Kelly & Michael this morning.  She's coming across as really awkward, as if she's never "done this" before. 

Apparently she also has a book of all of her selfies coming out. Dear GAWD.


----------



## Hermes4evah

AEGIS said:


> I used to and then I was like wait---she annoys me. I followed her for about 3 months. And I hated the sycophantic comments.




I started about a month ago just for what I thought would be the court jester entertainment value - much for the same reason I come here. The commenters were funny but it all got very boring and pointless quickly. 

It's much better here


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Doll don't forget Kim will go full frontal to promote world peace. At the drop of a public toilet or even the opening of an envelope. Angie is always wearing clothes, how bor-ing! How can the world be one if we are all wearing clothing?
> 
> And what have any of those 6 children done for her? Have they custom painted a Birkin for her? No! What good are they? They don't even provide Angie with a daily pap walk!
> 
> Let's not forget Brad. Has he made the world " more dope "? No! Does he even have a clothing line? Has he made a pair of shoes that look like llamas feet? No! What a waste of a human being!
> 
> Last, but not least, have Angie and Brad even made it to the cover of Vogue or the Met Ball? I think not. Need I say any more.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## labelwhore04

Hermes4evah said:


> I started about a month ago just for what I thought would be the court jester entertainment value - much for the same reason I come here. The commenters were funny but it all got very boring and pointless quickly.
> 
> It's much better here



I started following her wayyyy back when she was actually kinda likeable and had cute style, she was actually one of the first people i followed on IG. She wasn't as annoying back then. But she's insufferable now.


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> and angelina is not married to a doctor, even if the doctorate is honorary, brad might be a looker but has he got a vision?
> poor AJ, stuck with boring brad


Brad actually attended university. So silly.  Why go,  why just not ask someone to give him an honorary degree.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Don't even get me started with their weddings!!!
> 
> Angelina completely lacks the requisite flair for pageantry.




St Angie had 3 weddings and none of them can compare to the selfless elegance of Kim's... I mean no glitter ponies?!?! 

What does the saint in st Angie even mean? Cause I really can't see why we can't have a saint Kimberly [emoji136]

Would be better suited imo


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> Doll don't forget Kim will go full frontal to promote world peace. At the drop of a public toilet or even the opening of an envelope. Angie is always wearing clothes, how bor-ing! How can the world be one if we are all wearing clothing?
> 
> And what have any of those 6 children done for her? Have they custom painted a Birkin for her? No! What good are they? They don't even provide Angie with a daily pap walk!
> 
> Let's not forget Brad. Has he made the world " more dope "? No! Does he even have a clothing line? Has he made a pair of shoes that look like llamas feet? No! What a waste of a human being!
> 
> Last, but not least, have Angie and Brad even made it to the cover of Vogue or the Met Ball? I think not. Need I say any more.




Girl, this post made me laugh out loud! 

And  @ '...shoes that look like llama feet'


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Brad actually attended university. So silly.  Why go,  why just not ask someone to give him an honorary degree.



LMAO attending university thats like so dumb you can just like go and work for the UN and then your making money and helping others


----------



## mrsinsyder

Their wedding dance video... cringe-y


----------



## bag-princess

mrsinsyder said:


> Their wedding dance video... cringe-y







that was so.........weird:


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> Brad actually attended university. So silly.  Why go,  why just not ask someone to give him an honorary degree.







ByeKitty said:


> LMAO attending university thats like so dumb you can just like go and work for the UN and then your making money and helping others



But more importantly. Did brad go to two kolleges??

Did he speak at the kollege he attended in order to give back to those who need his knowledge? And did he walk out with a doctorate? 

Questions dolls, these are the pertinent questions we must ask..


----------



## chowlover2

Brad needs to take lessons from Kanye in over the top declarations of love. Who can forget the moldy wall of Roquefort Cheese, oops, I mean flowers at their wedding? 

The Birkin with full frontal Kim painted on the front? 

Brad and Angie are posers, nothing more! Kimye is the real deal! Has their love not lasted more than 72 days?

I am actually quite amazed that PMK has missed the perfect marketing opportunity, a hastily fabrikated fragrance that celebrates their true love! I see it now! 2 perfume bottles that fit together like puzzle pieces, his and hers!  You can wear them alone or together-Kimye, when 2 become one. 

" scurries from thread to trademark* perfume and guarantee her 10% of the profits "


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Brad needs to take lessons from Kanye in over the top declarations of love. Who can forget the moldy wall of Roquefort Cheese, oops, I mean flowers at their wedding?
> 
> The Birkin with full frontal Kim painted on the front?
> 
> Brad and Angie are posers, nothing more! Kimye is the real deal! Has their love not lasted more than 72 days?
> 
> I am actually quite amazed that PMK has missed the perfect marketing opportunity, a hastily fabrikated fragrance that celebrates their true love! I see it now! 2 perfume bottles that fit together like puzzle pieces, his and hers!  You can wear them alone or together-Kimye, when 2 become one.
> 
> " scurries from thread to trademark* perfume and guarantee her 10% of the profits "



Lmao, you are on a roll today


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Brad needs to take lessons from Kanye in over the top declarations of love. Who can forget the moldy wall of Roquefort Cheese, oops, I mean flowers at their wedding?
> 
> The Birkin with full frontal Kim painted on the front?
> 
> Brad and Angie are posers, nothing more! Kimye is the real deal! Has their love not lasted more than 72 days?
> 
> I am actually quite amazed that PMK has missed the perfect marketing opportunity, a hastily fabrikated fragrance that celebrates their true love! I see it now! 2 perfume bottles that fit together like puzzle pieces, his and hers!  You can wear them alone or together-Kimye, when 2 become one.
> 
> " scurries from thread to trademark* perfume and guarantee her 10% of the profits "




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> Brad needs to take lessons from Kanye in over the top declarations of love. Who can forget the moldy wall of Roquefort Cheese, oops, I mean flowers at their wedding?
> 
> The Birkin with full frontal Kim painted on the front?
> 
> Brad and Angie are posers, nothing more! Kimye is the real deal! Has their love not lasted more than 72 days?
> 
> I am actually quite amazed that PMK has missed the perfect marketing opportunity, a hastily fabrikated fragrance that celebrates their true love! I see it now! 2 perfume bottles that fit together like puzzle pieces, his and hers!  You can wear them alone or together-Kimye, when 2 become one.
> 
> " scurries from thread to trademark* perfume and guarantee her 10% of the profits "


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Their wedding dance video... cringe-y





He keeps pulling away from her. Awkward....


----------



## celeb_analyzer

bag-princess said:


> that was so.........weird:



Yeh neither can dance and so they ended up looking like awkward teenagers at the prom.

And watching this klan deal with aging will be more entertaining than all their reality shows put together. People only follow her now to see what attention seeking thing she does now to fill her empty life.


----------



## bag-princess

celeb_analyzer said:


> Yeh neither can dance and so they ended up looking like awkward teenagers at the prom.
> 
> And watching this klan deal with aging will be more entertaining than all their reality shows put together. People only follow her now to see what attention seeking thing she does now to fill her empty life.




That's exactly what the looked like! Sooo awkward!!


----------



## Jayne1

He kept stepping on her dress and it seemed to freak him out.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah well, but to be fair, as a UN ambassador you don't need good dance skills!


----------



## Encore Hermes

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah well, but to be fair, as a UN ambassador you don't need good dance skills!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Some of the wedding pics she posted on IG are very cute.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some of the wedding pics she posted on IG are very cute.



I went looking and she looks a lot thinner than I remembered but some of them are cute.  But there's something about a woman on her 3rd marriage being ott about her marriage that is off putting to me.


----------



## gillianna

But Angie and Brad only do movies.  I mean they have to read a script and memorize lines.  They even need to be in character.  Hey anyone can do that.
But the reality show is so hard, I mean it is raw emotions of all the drama going on in your life.  How could you let that side of yourself get out to the public $$$$  it is not like their show is scripted or they have personal paps on their payroll.  It is true life.  Nobody can do it better.  Going to the gym each day and wearing tight black leggings to show off your fake aS- is work.  Angie could never get away with that.  She had no dedication for such hard work.  She is too busy doing things like saving the children and going to places where disasters happen and seems quite involved so she is wasting her time on this when she could buy herself a fake diaper butt and bad fashion choices and photo shop her pictures to the press for money.  And her husband is boring.  He probably just talks to her about world problems in the news and they have to spend hours with their kids.  Angie married a man who does not rant and have a vision of his greatness.  How dull it must be to live with a man who is not looking in the mirror 24 hours a day.  And Brad does not have a true friend like Richardo who makes him smile more than his wife.  Brad just had his wife to smile at when he looks at her.  Brad doesn't have fashion vision to dress his wife like a flowered couch.  And he doesn't write songs to her and call her such lovely names like his perfect Bit--. Or make a video of her half naked on a motorcycle while she screeches.  No artistic vision.  So sad.


----------



## gillianna

Jayne1 said:


> He kept stepping on her dress and it seemed to freak him out.


He probably was mad he wasn't wearing it.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

AEGIS said:


> I went looking and she looks a lot thinner than I remembered but some of them are cute.  But there's something about a woman on her 3rd marriage being ott about her marriage that is off putting to me.



 Yeh I think Kanye only looks not bad when he has a serious face. When he smiles he just looks goofy and his features look bunched up.


----------



## chowlover2

gillianna said:


> But Angie and Brad only do movies.  I mean they have to read a script and memorize lines.  They even need to be in character.  Hey anyone can do that.
> But the reality show is so hard, I mean it is raw emotions of all the drama going on in your life.  How could you let that side of yourself get out to the public $$$$  it is not like their show is scripted or they have personal paps on their payroll.  It is true life.  Nobody can do it better.  Going to the gym each day and wearing tight black leggings to show off your fake aS- is work.  Angie could never get away with that.  She had no dedication for such hard work.  She is too busy doing things like saving the children and going to places where disasters happen and seems quite involved so she is wasting her time on this when she could buy herself a fake diaper butt and bad fashion choices and photo shop her pictures to the press for money.  And her husband is boring.  He probably just talks to her about world problems in the news and they have to spend hours with their kids.  Angie married a man who does not rant and have a vision of his greatness.  How dull it must be to live with a man who is not looking in the mirror 24 hours a day.  And Brad does not have a true friend like Richardo who makes him smile more than his wife.  Brad just had his wife to smile at when he looks at her.  Brad doesn't have fashion vision to dress his wife like a flowered couch.  And he doesn't write songs to her and call her such lovely names like his perfect Bit--. Or make a video of her half naked on a motorcycle while she screeches.  No artistic vision.  So sad.



Not to mention Angie hasn't published a book of her most awe inspiring selfies. It is soooo selfless to take 10,000 pics of ones self in the name of art. I could never! 

Perhaps Kim can give away copies of Selfless as a UN ambassador. She can give it to kids with no food or water, but at least they can burn it and be warm!


----------



## Bzemom

gillianna said:


> But Angie and Brad only do movies.  I mean they have to read a script and memorize lines.  They even need to be in character.  Hey anyone can do that.
> But the reality show is so hard, I mean it is raw emotions of all the drama going on in your life.  How could you let that side of yourself get out to the public $$$$  it is not like their show is scripted or they have personal paps on their payroll.  It is true life.  Nobody can do it better.  Going to the gym each day and wearing tight black leggings to show off your fake aS- is work.  Angie could never get away with that.  She had no dedication for such hard work.  She is too busy doing things like saving the children and going to places where disasters happen and seems quite involved so she is wasting her time on this when she could buy herself a fake diaper butt and bad fashion choices and photo shop her pictures to the press for money.  And her husband is boring.  He probably just talks to her about world problems in the news and they have to spend hours with their kids.  Angie married a man who does not rant and have a vision of his greatness.  How dull it must be to live with a man who is not looking in the mirror 24 hours a day.  And Brad does not have a true friend like Richardo who makes him smile more than his wife.  Brad just had his wife to smile at when he looks at her.  Brad doesn't have fashion vision to dress his wife like a flowered couch.  And he doesn't write songs to her and call her such lovely names like his perfect Bit--. Or make a video of her half naked on a motorcycle while she screeches.  No artistic vision.  So sad.




Silly Angelina she actually adopted, she didn't just make an episode about it.


----------



## Bzemom

chowlover2 said:


> Not to mention Angie hasn't published a book of her most awe inspiring selfies. It is soooo selfless to take 10,000 pics of ones self in the name of art. I could never!
> 
> Perhaps Kim can give away copies of Selfless as a UN ambassador. She can give it to kids with no food or water, but at least they can burn it and be warm!



Wait. You really think they would give it out for free????


----------



## Sasha2012

via twitter


----------



## CobaltBlu

Does Angelina even take selfies?  And Kanye, ya, whatever.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter


I do think Kanye genuinely loves her. He is a rich rapper who could buy a new woman every weekend if he wanted to. He chose to be tied down to a family and so I do think he is crazy about Kim. I think he is deeply attracted to the way she looks, she doesn't have any personality to speak of, so I think lust is blind in his case.

The reverse is not true though. Yeh you see Kim posting pics of their wedding and all, but she will never give a heartfelt declaration of love.


----------



## dangerouscurves

gillianna said:


> But Angie and Brad only do movies.  I mean they have to read a script and memorize lines.  They even need to be in character.  Hey anyone can do that.
> But the reality show is so hard, I mean it is raw emotions of all the drama going on in your life.  How could you let that side of yourself get out to the public $$$$  it is not like their show is scripted or they have personal paps on their payroll.  It is true life.  Nobody can do it better.  Going to the gym each day and wearing tight black leggings to show off your fake aS- is work.  Angie could never get away with that.  She had no dedication for such hard work.  She is too busy doing things like saving the children and going to places where disasters happen and seems quite involved so she is wasting her time on this when she could buy herself a fake diaper butt and bad fashion choices and photo shop her pictures to the press for money.  And her husband is boring.  He probably just talks to her about world problems in the news and they have to spend hours with their kids.  Angie married a man who does not rant and have a vision of his greatness.  How dull it must be to live with a man who is not looking in the mirror 24 hours a day.  And Brad does not have a true friend like Richardo who makes him smile more than his wife.  Brad just had his wife to smile at when he looks at her.  Brad doesn't have fashion vision to dress his wife like a flowered couch.  And he doesn't write songs to her and call her such lovely names like his perfect Bit--. Or make a video of her half naked on a motorcycle while she screeches.  No artistic vision.  So sad.




Stttaaaaapppphhh!!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Klassy Kimbo posted this:


----------



## shiny_things

Bentley1 said:


> I have to admit that I'm a bit surprised that some ladies here, who are not fans, follow her on IG. No judgment, just genuinely surprised. [emoji16]



The constant selfies wind me up too much. I can understand the occasional selfie, but honestly, people who post daily or even weekly selfies for no reason just scream narcissistic and crying out for validation to me. No one is going to tell you anything negative, so it's false validation anyway.

It just wouldn't occur to me to do that. Why on earth would people want to see my face up close for my own validation on a daily basis? Do people really think the world cares about them that much that they must see regular selfies?

I find it baffling.


----------



## shiny_things

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter



Shouldn't that be 'I couldn't find you again in another lifetime'?


----------



## lh211

celeb_analyzer said:


> I do think Kanye genuinely loves her. He is a rich rapper who c*ould buy a new woman every weekend* if he wanted to. He chose to be tied down to a family and so I do think he is crazy about Kim. I think he is deeply attracted to the way she looks, she doesn't have any personality to speak of, so I think lust is blind in his case.
> 
> The reverse is not true though. Yeh you see Kim posting pics of their wedding and all, but she will never give a heartfelt declaration of love.



I think he's more interesting in buying men, tbh.


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter



It appears that his dreams are as real as his doctorate.


----------



## blackkitty4378

lh211 said:


> It appears that his dreams are as real as his doctorate.





+1. These people are not in love. They can't even stand each other enough to live with each other (when they're in the same state). Their marriage is fake.


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> But Angie and Brad only do movies.  I mean they have to read a script and memorize lines.  They even need to be in character.  Hey anyone can do that.
> But the reality show is so hard, I mean it is raw emotions of all the drama going on in your life.  How could you let that side of yourself get out to the public $$$$  it is not like their show is scripted or they have personal paps on their payroll.  It is true life.  Nobody can do it better.  Going to the gym each day and wearing tight black leggings to show off your fake aS- is work.  Angie could never get away with that.  She had no dedication for such hard work.  She is too busy doing things like saving the children and going to places where disasters happen and seems quite involved so she is wasting her time on this when she could buy herself a fake diaper butt and bad fashion choices and photo shop her pictures to the press for money.  And her husband is boring.  He probably just talks to her about world problems in the news and they have to spend hours with their kids.  Angie married a man who does not rant and have a vision of his greatness.  How dull it must be to live with a man who is not looking in the mirror 24 hours a day.  And Brad does not have a true friend like Richardo who makes him smile more than his wife.  Brad just had his wife to smile at when he looks at her.  Brad doesn't have fashion vision to dress his wife like a flowered couch.  And he doesn't write songs to her and call her such lovely names like his perfect Bit--. Or make a video of her half naked on a motorcycle while she screeches.  No artistic vision.  So sad.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter




Yeah... This looks like something Kim wrote under PMKs order because she's the only one posting stupid amounts of reminders that she's 'married' a whole year and Kanye has said/shared nothing.


----------



## Annie81

I deleted Kim from my IG yesterday it's funny I used to love watching the show but now her posts lately some so over the top like standing there in lingerie sorry I just don't like that crap such an attention seeker and so snobbish arnt really famous for anything she just annoys me now! Sorry to upset anyone just my opinion . Act your age your a mum


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter




the lady doth protest too much
i have a pet peeve that shows my age: enduring declarations of love in social media, i am sure some are genuine but i just find them a bit suss, why the need to invite the whole world and their living room into it? a bit like is only real if it is plastered in twitter, IG, feisbuk
hey brangelina, something else kimye is better at: embarrassing and public displays of affection that read, at their best, like an awful hallmark card


----------



## michie

shiny_things said:


> The constant selfies wind me up too much. I can understand the occasional selfie, but honestly, people who post daily or even weekly selfies for no reason just scream narcissistic and crying out for validation to me. No one is going to tell you anything negative, so it's false validation anyway.
> 
> It just wouldn't occur to me to do that. Why on earth would people want to see my face up close for my own validation on a daily basis? Do people really think the world cares about them that much that they must see regular selfies?
> 
> I find it baffling.



OMG. Yes.


----------



## LuxePRW

shiny_things said:


> the constant selfies wind me up too much. I can understand the occasional selfie, but honestly, people who post daily or even weekly selfies for no reason just scream narcissistic and crying out for validation to me. No one is going to tell you anything negative, so it's false validation anyway.
> 
> It just wouldn't occur to me to do that. Why on earth would people want to see my face up close for my own validation on a daily basis? Do people really think the world cares about them that much that they must see regular selfies?
> 
> I find it baffling.


 
+10,000!!


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Klassy Kimbo posted this:








ewwww.   their pics like this remind me of john legend and chrissy.  so forced and unnatural!   and i am sorry but it just irks me when a grown *** almost -30 -year-old woman is still called chrissy!!!


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> I do think Kanye genuinely loves her. He is a rich rapper who could buy a new woman every weekend if he wanted to. He chose to be tied down to a family and so I do think he is crazy about Kim. I think he is deeply attracted to the way she looks, she doesn't have any personality to speak of, so I think lust is blind in his case.
> 
> The reverse is not true though. Yeh you see Kim posting pics of their wedding and all, but she will never give a heartfelt declaration of love.



A new woman?! Lol. You might want to try again.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> The constant selfies wind me up too much. I can understand the occasional selfie, but honestly, people who post daily or even weekly selfies for no reason just scream narcissistic and crying out for validation to me. No one is going to tell you anything negative, so it's false validation anyway.
> 
> It just wouldn't occur to me to do that. Why on earth would people want to see my face up close for my own validation on a daily basis? Do people really think the world cares about them that much that they must see regular selfies?
> 
> I find it baffling.



This!


----------



## Hermes4evah

Lounorada said:


> Yeah... This looks like something Kim wrote under PMKs order because she's the only one posting stupid amounts of reminders that she's 'married' a whole year and Kanye has said/shared nothing.




The triple exclamation marks scream Kim but she typically puts them after every sentence


----------



## .pursefiend.

sorry.. i'm still on "shoes that look like Llama feet"


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shiny_things said:


> The constant selfies wind me up too much. I can understand the occasional selfie, but honestly, people who post daily or even weekly selfies for no reason just scream narcissistic and crying out for validation to me. No one is going to tell you anything negative, so it's false validation anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It just wouldn't occur to me to do that. Why on earth would people want to see my face up close for my own validation on a daily basis? Do people really think the world cares about them that much that they must see regular selfies?
> 
> 
> 
> I find it baffling.




I don't follow this thread or Kim regularly but any time I've scrolled through here there's been nothing but negative comments on Kim. Or did you mean regular people? 
Heck even the people that claim to not like her know her every move (now THAT is baffling to me) so that's what make her continue to do it IMO.


----------



## keodi

gillianna said:


> But Angie and Brad only do movies.  I mean they have to read a script and memorize lines.  They even need to be in character.  Hey anyone can do that.
> But the reality show is so hard, I mean it is raw emotions of all the drama going on in your life.  How could you let that side of yourself get out to the public $$$$  it is not like their show is scripted or they have personal paps on their payroll.  It is true life.  Nobody can do it better.  Going to the gym each day and wearing tight black leggings to show off your fake aS- is work.  Angie could never get away with that.  She had no dedication for such hard work.  She is too busy doing things like saving the children and going to places where disasters happen and seems quite involved so she is wasting her time on this when she could buy herself a fake diaper butt and bad fashion choices and photo shop her pictures to the press for money.  And her husband is boring.  He probably just talks to her about world problems in the news and they have to spend hours with their kids.  Angie married a man who does not rant and have a vision of his greatness.  How dull it must be to live with a man who is not looking in the mirror 24 hours a day.  And Brad does not have a true friend like Richardo who makes him smile more than his wife.  Brad just had his wife to smile at when he looks at her.  Brad doesn't have fashion vision to dress his wife like a flowered couch.  And he doesn't write songs to her and call her such lovely names like his perfect Bit--. Or make a video of her half naked on a motorcycle while she screeches.  No artistic vision.  So sad.


----------



## mallb

Do they still live with kris?


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I don't follow this thread or Kim regularly but any time I've scrolled through here there's been nothing but negative comments on Kim. Or did you mean regular people?
> Heck even the people that claim to not like her know her every move (now THAT is baffling to me) so that's what make her continue to do it IMO.



She's referring to Instagram.


----------



## berrydiva

mallb said:


> Do they still live with kris?



Kanye never lived with Kris...Kim and North seem to still live there though.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Kanye never lived with Kris...*Kim and North seem to still live there though.*



WHAT!?!! #icant!


----------



## charmesh

shiny_things said:


> The constant selfies wind me up too much. I can understand the occasional selfie, but honestly, people who post daily or even weekly selfies for no reason just scream narcissistic and crying out for validation to me. No one is going to tell you anything negative, so it's false validation anyway.
> 
> It just wouldn't occur to me to do that. Why on earth would people want to see my face up close for my own validation on a daily basis? Do people really think the world cares about them that much that they must see regular selfies?
> 
> I find it baffling.


I know of people who post 5-6 selfies at a time. Drives me crazy. If I can't find someone to take a picture, it doesn't get taken. If I have to take more than 2 or 3 photos to get a good one, it doesn't get posted. Maybe I'm just too lazy for selfies.


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Jeez... So much negativity! A lot of know it all's with too much time on their hands. I mean not everyone is a fan but they look happy in my book.....and if not its non of my business so maybe I just don't pay too much attention.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> She's referring to Instagram.



I know.


----------



## michie

luxurygoodslove said:


> *Jeez... So much negativity! A lot of know it all's with too much time on their hands.* I mean not everyone is a fan but they look happy in my book.....and if not its non of my business so maybe I just don't pay too much attention.



Oh? Hey, Pot! 

Seriously...


----------



## lh211

charmesh said:


> I* know of people who post 5-6 selfies at a time.* Drives me crazy. If I can't find someone to take a picture, it doesn't get taken. If I have to take more than 2 or 3 photos to get a good one, it doesn't get posted. Maybe I'm just too lazy for selfies.



Urgh... 

Is there ever a need to post a selfie unless you're somewhere special or showing something off like hair/make up or outfit? People seem to think it's cool to post a selfie just for the sake of it whereas I find it bizarre,  and IMO smacks of attention seeking. Maybe they think they're a better person because they get more likes? Who knows.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Oh? Hey, Pot!
> 
> Seriously...


----------



## Lounorada

Horrendous cover. Scary plastic face. Gross.

 


Vogue Brazil / June issue





Vogue Brazil


----------



## Ladybug09

shiny_things said:


> Shouldn't that be 'I couldn't find you again in another lifetime'?


Kim wouldn't even be able to find herself in another lifetime!


----------



## dangerouscurves

michie said:


> Oh? Hey, Pot!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. IKR?


----------



## Jayne1

Fantasy vs reality.


----------



## tweegy

Annie81 said:


> I deleted Kim from my IG yesterday it's funny I used to love watching the show but now her posts lately some so over the top like standing there in lingerie sorry I just don't like that crap such an attention seeker and so snobbish arnt really famous for anything she just annoys me now! Sorry to upset anyone just my opinion . Act your age your a mum




No need to be sorry dear..your opinion is quite valid.

But may I play devils advocate by suggesting that maybe what you felt was guilt? Maybe Kim was doing a selfless service to the betterment of mankind. And maybe that was just too much for you to take. Cause you aren't doing your part to make the world a better place. Maybe you should look within yourself doll... As a way too wise tpfer told me... Change comes from within... She works 267 days a year doll.. How many days do you work? 

[emoji136]


----------



## blackkitty4378

Just going to leave this here:

https://instagram.com/p/3KQEKLuSza/?taken-by=kimkardashian

From her IG

Her narcissism in that video&#8230; she's starting to remind me of Joan Crawford.


----------



## charmesh

blackkitty4378 said:


> Just going to leave this here:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3KQEKLuSza/?taken-by=kimkardashian
> 
> From her IG
> 
> Her narcissism in that video she's starting to remind me of Joan Crawford.


And don't forget the Joan Crawford-esque parenting.


----------



## blackkitty4378

charmesh said:


> and don't forget the joan crawford-esque parenting.



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

She's certainly becoming a Vogue favorite further cementing her status as a VIP in the fashion world.

The 34-year-old reality star is featured as cover girl for the June issue of Vogue Brasil that was taken during Kim's 21-day blonde hair phase.

The mother-of-one channels beauty icon Marilyn Monroe as she looks seductive in a strapless bustier while she shows off her waist-training results donning a long sleeve turtleneck crop top and high-waisted trousers for another cover photo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sultry-Vogue-Brasil-covers.html#ixzz3bHiehmZt


----------



## FreeSpirit71

charmesh said:


> And don't forget the Joan Crawford-esque parenting.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> No need to be sorry dear..your opinion is quite valid.
> 
> But may I play devils advocate by suggesting that maybe what you felt was guilt? Maybe Kim was doing a selfless service to the betterment of mankind. And maybe that was just too much for you to take. Cause you aren't doing your part to make the world a better place. Maybe you should look within yourself doll... As a way too wise tpfer told me... Change comes from within... She works 267 days a year doll.. How many days do you work?
> 
> [emoji136]



"dead" at 267 days a year!


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Doll don't forget Kim will go full frontal to promote world peace. At the drop of a public toilet or even the opening of an envelope. Angie is always wearing clothes, how bor-ing! How can the world be one if we are all wearing clothing?



She's saving the world through modelling, Doll. 


Does Angelina do that? No.


----------



## caitlin1214

FreeSpirit71 said:


>



There are two things wrong with that photo ... the dress is on a wire hanger and it's pink. 

So unsuitable for North.


----------



## Bzemom

Jayne1 said:


> Fantasy vs reality.



That required a warning.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> No need to be sorry dear..your opinion is quite valid.
> 
> But may I play devils advocate by suggesting that maybe what you felt was guilt? Maybe Kim was doing a selfless service to the betterment of mankind. And maybe that was just too much for you to take. Cause you aren't doing your part to make the world a better place. Maybe you should look within yourself doll... As a way too wise tpfer told me... Change comes from within... She works 267 days a year doll.. How many days do you work?
> 
> [emoji136]


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> Fantasy vs reality.




I hate what the cover says:

Report
The Kardashian Collection for C&A and everything about the rise of the most controversial fashion family.

Ugh!  "Fashion family"?  What contribution have they made to fashion except littering clearance bins at Sears?  Really?  

I guess Vogue is telling people it is fashionable to be vulgar....


----------



## Annie81

berrydiva said:


>



Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Annie81 said:


> Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!



You quoted the wrong person. Just saying.


----------



## pukasonqo

Annie81 said:


> Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!




i think you misunderstood tweegy's comment, she was being sarcastic towards kimbo not you and it was humorous, tongue in cheek speaking as if she was kimbo or another kartrashian taking part on this thread, if you read the previous comments re: AJ and kimbo aiming to be the new unmasked crusader you'll realise that none of the jabs were directed at you personally but at kimbo and the kimbettes


----------



## ByeKitty

Annie81 said:


> Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!


You didn't think she was actually being serious right? I don't like explaining jokes, but we were still playing on the "Kim wants to be a UN ambassador and here is why she is more fit than Angelina Jolie to do the job!"


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Fantasy vs reality.




kimbo always reminds me of a saying in spanish: aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda (no matter how much silk you dress a monkey with, it will still remain a monkey...)
no monkeys were harmed in the quoting of this saying or the signature below


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> kimbo always reminds me of a saying in spanish: aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda (no matter how much silk you dress a monkey with, it will still remain a monkey...)
> no monkeys were harmed in the quoting of this saying or the signature below




Lol!  The English equivalent is--you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## labelwhore04

Annie81 said:


> Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!



omg it was a joke lol, it was sarcasm


----------



## ByeKitty

And on that note, I know Angelina has more kids than Kim but you have to consider how much work it is to have a kid that is like a strong-willed fashion icon. Quality vs quantity, KWIM?


----------



## caitlin1214

pukasonqo said:


> kimbo always reminds me of a saying in spanish: aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda (no matter how much silk you dress a monkey with, it will still remain a monkey...)
> no monkeys were harmed in the quoting of this saying or the signature below





Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  The English equivalent is--you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.



I know the sow's ear expression, but I like the monkey one, too. 

(And both apply to our Kimmie.)


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> I know the sow's ear expression, but I like the monkey one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> (And both apply to our Kimmie.)




I also love the monkey one.  And both definitely apply to Kim.  No matter how much she cries and says she will never get naked again, people will NEVER forget the sex tape and her glaring phoniness.


----------



## bag-mania

blackkitty4378 said:


> Just going to leave this here:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3KQEKLuSza/?taken-by=kimkardashian
> 
> From her IG
> 
> Her narcissism in that video she's starting to remind me of Joan Crawford.




At least Joan Crawford was a talented actress. But Kim cannot actually DO anything that could possibly justify her giant ego (unless being a fame whore is a skill).


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> kimbo always reminds me of a saying in spanish: aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda (no matter how much silk you dress a monkey with, it will still remain a monkey...)
> no monkeys were harmed in the quoting of this saying or the signature below



I like that saying, thanks so much for posting!


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> kimbo always reminds me of a saying in spanish: aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda (no matter how much silk you dress a monkey with, it will still remain a monkey...)
> no monkeys were harmed in the quoting of this saying or the signature below






LOL around here we call them Changos/changas


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Annie81 said:


> Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!



It was all a joke! Sarcasm, making fun of KIM not anyone else here.


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> LOL around here we call them Changos/changas




aha, that is what changos are! [emoji87][emoji204]


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> I like that saying, thanks so much for posting!




my pleasure [emoji87]


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I hate what the cover says:
> 
> Report
> The Kardashian Collection for C&A and everything about the rise of the most controversial fashion family.
> 
> *Ugh!  "Fashion family"?  What contribution have they made to fashion except littering clearance bins at Sears*?  Really?
> 
> I guess Vogue is telling people it is fashionable to be vulgar....


----------



## tweegy

Annie81 said:


> Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!




I was joking...not directed at you...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I was joking...not directed at you...


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


>




Girl... ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## berrydiva

Annie81 said:


> Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!


Chillleeeee....aside from quoting the wrong person, this went so far left from the comedy and sarcasm that was the post you meant to quote.


----------



## littlerock

Annie81 said:


> Guilt from what? I work full time thank you and I'm a mother that dosnt need to show my body off to get money and have people look after my child and myself i am capable of that on my own. Your comment is actually really offensive how about you look at yourself before making immature comments. I think I will say good bye to this thread!





tweegy said:


> No need to be sorry dear..your opinion is quite valid.
> 
> But may I play devils advocate by suggesting that maybe what you felt was guilt? Maybe Kim was doing a selfless service to the betterment of mankind. And maybe that was just too much for you to take. Cause you aren't doing your part to make the world a better place. Maybe you should look within yourself doll... As a way too wise tpfer told me... Change comes from within... She works 267 days a year doll.. How many days do you work?
> 
> [emoji136]





Annie, she's on your side. It was total sarcasm. 

You have to know our Tweegy, she means no harm.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

littlerock said:


> Annie, she's on your side. It was total sarcasm.
> 
> You have to know our Tweegy, she means no harm.



The world according to Tweegy &#128516;


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The world according to Tweegy [emoji1]




Lol doll I was genuinely baffled when I read that this morning [emoji23]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> Lol doll I was genuinely baffled when I read that this morning [emoji23]



Doll, your opinions and points of view are like totally brilliant!


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Doll, your opinions and points of view are like totally brilliant!




Some folks aren't ready for enlightenment doll..


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> No need to be sorry dear..your opinion is quite valid.
> 
> But may I play devils advocate by suggesting that maybe what you felt was guilt? Maybe Kim was doing a selfless service to the betterment of mankind. And maybe that was just too much for you to take. Cause you aren't doing your part to make the world a better place. Maybe you should look within yourself doll... As a way too wise tpfer told me... Change comes from within... She works 267 days a year doll.. How many days do you work?
> 
> [emoji136]



Wait doll!!! When did Kim stop working so much?! Did she lose some endorsements? She used to work 364 days a year. At her j-job. 

Does anyone know if Kim and Kanye will be kollaborating on a new album anytime soon?


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Wait doll!!! When did Kim stop working so much?! Did she lose some endorsements? She used to work 364 days a year. At her j-job.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Kim and Kanye will be kollaborating on a new album anytime soon?




[emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]
 PUNT THAT CRAB !!! 

I'll pay money for the first person to punt that blinking crab!!!!

I have a hastily fabricated fragrance here for yah doll!!!


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> [emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]
> PUNT THAT CRAB !!!
> 
> I'll pay money for the first person to punt that blinking crab!!!!
> 
> I have a hastily fabricated fragrance here for yah doll!!!



 some things never change!!! 

*sprays Kim K gold*


----------



## morgan20

This thread is nuts.  Welcome back Tweegy I see you still have 'demented' Barbie as your avatar [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> some things never change!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *sprays Kim K gold*




Right!


You and your golden show-... I mean sprays [emoji97][emoji97]


----------



## tweegy

morgan20 said:


> This thread is nuts.  Welcome back Tweegy I see you still have 'demented' Barbie as your avatar [emoji23][emoji23]




lol 


Doll I'm paying top kardashian kharity[emoji389] .... Just punt that crab!!! Quick before it sprays you with gold TM 

Fyi.... It's NOT gold TM .... Its pee doll!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] this thread is a mess!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

*enters thread*









*has no idea what's going on...*


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Doll I'm paying top kardashian kharity[emoji389] .... Just punt that crab!!! Quick before it sprays you with gold TM
> 
> Fyi.... It's NOT gold TM .... Its pee doll!!



Never forget how Kim got her start!!!

Does Kim still shill, I mean sell, her used clothing on eBay and donate 10% to the khurch?

I remember Kanye did a big kloset kleanout!!


Hopefully he put that centaur in the trash too


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Right!
> 
> 
> You and your golden show-... I mean sprays [emoji97][emoji97]



Kim has really come so far. Remember before she had all that plastic surgery? Memmmmmorrriieees

Kanye looks so different too!! 

North looks the same.


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Never forget how Kim got her start!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Does Kim still shill, I mean sell, her used clothing on eBay and donate 10% to the khurch?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Kanye did a big kloset kleanout!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he put that centaur in the trash too







lkrp123 said:


> Kim has really come so far. Remember before she had all that plastic surgery? Memmmmmorrriieees
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye looks so different too!!
> 
> 
> 
> North looks the same.






Doll Kim's gotta make that hustle...Was it Walmart she had her clothes in or target?? Well whoever gave her the git to walkin papers and cut the line I read. 

Another member called rob socks kardashian and I nearly brought up mah cawfee [emoji23][emoji23] I shall call him that hence forth [emoji110]


[emoji102] You want them to put Henwy in the trash??? That's harsh doll. What did hen hen ever do to you besides be a diva to you on Twitter. That hate and resentment will eat your crabby soul doll!!! Worse than the tobacco you chain smoke

The Herve ledger dresses and the outfits with the pops of color.. Meeeemmmorriiiessss[emoji80]

Doll north can't look anything other than confused


----------



## charmesh

It's an old picture from Mothers Day but I thought it was cute. I wish there was a way to convince Instagram that I don't want to follow Kim, so they can stop suggesting it

Never mind. I can't post the picture from my phone


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Doll Kim's gotta make that hustle...Was it Walmart she had her clothes in or target?? Well whoever gave her the git to walkin papers and cut the line I read.
> 
> Another member called rob socks kardashian and I nearly brought up mah cawfee [emoji23][emoji23] I shall call him that hence forth [emoji110]
> 
> 
> [emoji102] You want them to put Henwy in the trash??? That's harsh doll. What did hen hen ever do to you besides be a diva to you on Twitter. That hate and resentment will eat your crabby soul doll!!! Worse than the tobacco you chain smoke
> 
> The Herve ledger dresses and the outfits with the pops of color.. Meeeemmmorriiiessss[emoji80]
> 
> Doll north can't look anything other than confused



No doll it was Sears!!!!! Right?! Kim would do anything for some kash back in the day. She's slap her name on anything. Any-thing. 

Remember when she dated Reggie?! And stole his super bowl spotlight! And now...she has 33 million Instagram followers.

Doll smoking is the only way I can stay as svelte as Kim!! Or I kould katch the klu.... Hmm

Socks kadashian


----------



## lkrp123

charmesh said:


> It's an old picture from Mothers Day but I thought it was cute. I wish there was a way to convince Instagram that I don't want to follow Kim, so they can stop suggesting it
> 
> Never mind. I can't post the picture from my phone



North looks.....confused. She's pretty kute tho!

How much do her tears sell for?!?

Mason's tears were being bottled and sold at dash (tm) if I remember correctly?


----------



## charmesh

lkrp123 said:


> North looks.....confused. She's pretty kute tho!
> 
> How much do her tears sell for?!?
> 
> Mason's tears were being bottled and sold at dash (tm) if I remember correctly?



North always looks like she knows she's smarter than her idiot parents.


----------



## Encore Hermes

lkrp123 said:


> Never forget how Kim got her start!!!
> 
> Does Kim still shill, I mean sell, her used clothing on eBay and donate 10% to the khurch?
> 
> I remember Kanye did a big kloset kleanout!!
> 
> 
> *Hopefully he put that centaur in the trash too*








I saw that...........


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> No doll it was Sears!!!!! Right?! Kim would do anything for some kash back in the day. She's slap her name on anything. Any-thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when she dated Reggie?! And stole his super bowl spotlight! And now...she has 33 million Instagram followers.
> 
> 
> 
> Doll smoking is the only way I can stay as svelte as Kim!! Or I kould katch the klu.... Hmm
> 
> 
> 
> Socks kadashian



Doll why not try quiktrim you'll loose the pounds faster than Kim lost the hump!



lkrp123 said:


> North looks.....confused. She's pretty kute tho!
> 
> How much do her tears sell for?!?
> 
> Mason's tears were being bottled and sold at dash (tm) if I remember correctly?



Doll her were on the black market for a pretty penny [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]



charmesh said:


> North always looks like she knows she's smarter than her idiot parents.




She's trying to tell us something doll... What it is .... I don't know


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Doll why not try quiktrim you'll loose the pounds faster than Kim lost the hump!


----------



## SouthTampa

charmesh said:


> It's an old picture from Mothers Day but I thought it was cute. I wish there was a way to convince Instagram that I don't want to follow Kim, so they can stop suggesting it
> 
> Never mind. I can't post the picture from my phone


North always has such a serious expression.   Almost adult like.    She is so adorable!


----------



## ByeKitty

I love that picture of North and the great grandmother... That's one of the pros of having kids early I guess... My grandparents were all between 75 and 80 by the time I was born.


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian Channels Marilyn Monroe & Goes Topless for 'Vogue Brasil' *



 
*Kim Kardashian* holds her arms over her chest to cover up her topless body in this photo for her _Vogue Brasil_ spread in the June 2015 issue.
 The photos were shot by famed photographer *Ellen Von Unwerth* and she shared a video from the shoot that was set to the tune of her husband *Kanye West*s song All Day.
http://www.justjared.com/photos/kim-kardashian
*Kim *and *Kanye* just celebrated their first wedding anniversary and they both shared cute messages for each other on their Twitter accounts.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So channeling Marilyn now simply equates to a blonde hairdo? Okie Dokie.

Seems like Kanye is thirsty as hell to tie her name to an icon.


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Doll I'm paying top kardashian kharity[emoji389] .... Just punt that crab!!! Quick before it sprays you with gold TM
> 
> Fyi.... It's NOT gold TM .... Its pee doll!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lookupdown

She has dead eyes.  I can't believe people find her sexy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

photoshop did a poor job on the boobs and her ear.


----------



## Bzemom

I get more  a Jayne Mansfield vibe.


----------



## usmcwifey

What else is new? She's always posing nude...everyone's seen what she's got


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kim Kardashian Channels Marilyn Monroe & Goes Topless for 'Vogue Brasil' *
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/05/kim-kardashian-channels-marilyn-monroe-for-vogue-brasil.jpg
> *Kim Kardashian* holds her arms over her chest to cover up her topless body in this photo for her _Vogue Brasil_ spread in the June 2015 issue.
> The photos were shot by famed photographer *Ellen Von Unwerth* and she shared a video from the shoot that was set to the tune of her husband *Kanye West*s song All Day.
> http://www.justjared.com/photos/kim-kardashian
> *Kim *and *Kanye* just celebrated their first wedding anniversary and they both shared cute messages for each other on their Twitter accounts.
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/kardashian-brasil/kim-kardashian-channels-marilyn-monroe-for-vogue-brasil-01.jpg




Are the stockings a collection yet to be released by Arthur George?? Aka Socks Kardashian...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

charmesh said:


> It's an old picture from Mothers Day but I thought it was cute. I wish there was a way to convince Instagram that I don't want to follow Kim, so they can stop suggesting it
> 
> Never mind. I can't post the picture from my phone



That is so sweet. I love grandma's necklace too.


----------



## Jayne1

Bzemom said:


> I get more  a Jayne Mansfield vibe.



You're right!


----------



## chowlover2

lkrp123 said:


> Wait doll!!! When did Kim stop working so much?! Did she lose some endorsements? She used to work 364 days a year. At her j-job.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Kim and Kanye will be kollaborating on a new album anytime soon?




Doll, where you been?

Cocolo put the Crab spotlight out for you today, we hoped we could lure you back!


----------



## charmesh

Bzemom said:


> I get more  a Jayne Mansfield vibe.



But Jane only played dumb. She was an actual genius.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

charmesh said:


> But Jane only played dumb. She was an actual genius.



She received the same amount of criticism and backlash for her penchant for cheap publicity stunts though.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## AlbertsLove

CobaltBlu said:


> bimg1.mlstatic.com/kim-kardashian-perfume-estuche_MLM-F-74531863_1794.jpg



How many faces, I mean years was this pic taken?


----------



## dangerouscurves

AlbertsLove said:


> How many faces, I mean years was this pic taken?




Too many!


----------



## caitlin1214

AlbertsLove said:


> How many faces, I mean years was this pic taken?



Eleventeen!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kanye flew to Oakland for game five of the Western Conference Finals of the 2015 NBA Playoffs at ORACLE Arena. (May 27)


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Kanye flew to Oakland for game five of the Western Conference Finals of the 2015 NBA Playoffs at ORACLE Arena. (May 27)




All by himself? No friends and nothing? :weird:


----------



## michie

North is really his (very much cuter) twin...


----------



## redney

He's always so happy without kimbo.


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> He's always so happy without kimbo.




Ah!  You read my mind.  I was thinking this as looked at the pics.  He looks so much happier without her AND surrounded by men. :ninja:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> Ah!  You read my mind.  I was thinking this as looked at the pics.  He looks so much happier without her AND surrounded by men. :ninja:


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Kanye flew to Oakland for game five of the Western Conference Finals of the 2015 NBA Playoffs at ORACLE Arena. (May 27)



Second last picture shows what his plans for that night are.

Also, does anyone think it's pretty jerky that he lets that airline employee (older woman) carry his bag?


----------



## Swanky

Precious!

*Bath time giggles! Kim Kardashian posts cute picture of daughter North laughing as she enjoys the bubbles*

 She lives out much of her life on Instagram, sharing snaps of her loved ones, her favourite outfits and, of course, her selfies.
But  Kim Kardashian's latest post is perhaps the best yet: an adorable snap  of daughter North having a jolly old time while in the bath, thoroughly  enjoying the bubbles.
The  34-year-old reality star posted the super-cute picture of her nearly  two-year-old little girl on her page on Wednesday evening, along with  the simple caption: 'LOLZ'. 







    The sweetest thing! Kim Kardashian  couldn't help but share an adorable picture of her little girl North as  she giggled her way through bath time on Wednesday

Clearly  amused by her daughter's smiling, gleeful face during bath time, the  doting mother simply couldn't resist sharing the uplifting moment with  her millions of fans.
Her  picture of her giggling girl comes just days after the mother-daughter  duo were spotted on their way to North's ballet class.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...th-laughing-enjoys-bubbles.html#ixzz3bRQI4JTb 
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YSoLovely

How sweet of the nanny to share this pic with Kimbo


----------



## lh211

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Precious!
> 
> *Bath time giggles! Kim Kardashian posts cute picture of daughter North laughing as she enjoys the bubbles*
> 
> She lives out much of her life on Instagram, sharing snaps of her loved ones, her favourite outfits and, of course, her selfies.
> But  Kim Kardashian's latest post is perhaps the best yet: an adorable snap  of daughter North having a jolly old time while in the bath, thoroughly  enjoying the bubbles.
> The  34-year-old reality star posted the super-cute picture of her nearly  two-year-old little girl on her page on Wednesday evening, along with  the simple caption: 'LOLZ'.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/28/08/29221C3B00000578-3100444-image-m-7_1432796631271.jpg
> 
> The sweetest thing! Kim Kardashian  couldn't help but share an adorable picture of her little girl North as  she giggled her way through bath time on Wednesday
> 
> Clearly  amused by her daughter's smiling, gleeful face during bath time, the  doting mother simply couldn't resist sharing the uplifting moment with  her millions of fans.
> Her  picture of her giggling girl comes just days after the mother-daughter  duo were spotted on their way to North's ballet class.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...th-laughing-enjoys-bubbles.html#ixzz3bRQI4JTb
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




She's reacting to hearing that Kimmy wants to be the next Angelina Jolie.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aw that is cute. I am sure Kim lit up when the nanny sent it to her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

lh211 said:


> *Second last picture shows what his plans for that night are.*
> 
> Also, does anyone think it's pretty jerky that he lets that airline employee (older woman) carry his bag?


----------



## shiny_things

I'm so glad Tweegy is back. She gave me my Bish Bag!


----------



## Stansy

lh211 said:


> Second last picture shows what his plans for that night are.
> 
> *Also, does anyone think it's pretty jerky that he lets that airline employee (older woman) carry his bag?*



yes! My feelings exactly.


----------



## Stansy

lh211 said:


> *second last picture shows what his plans for that night are.*
> 
> also, does anyone think it's pretty jerky that he lets that airline employee (older woman) carry his bag?



dead!!!!!


----------



## usmcwifey

lh211 said:


> Second last picture shows what his plans for that night are.
> 
> Also, does anyone think it's pretty jerky that he lets that airline employee (older woman) carry his bag?




This is a man who won't help his own damn wife carry the car seat, push the stroller or put his own kid into the car....doubt he cares if the lady carries his stuff


----------



## michie

That bag probably doesn't have anything in it...except those suede boots. He wears the rest of his sh!t "ALL DAY!"


----------



## lh211

usmcwifey said:


> This is a man who won't help his own damn wife carry the car seat, push the stroller or put how own kid into the car....doubt he cares if the lady carries his stuff



He would prefer it was a big strong hot man though


----------



## usmcwifey

lh211 said:


> He would prefer it was a big strong hot man though




Nope that lady would still be holding the bag...because Kanye would have the hot man carry him to his car piggy back style ....


----------



## Sasha2012

North West was quite the prima ballerina in a white tutu and custom-made designer jacket at a dance class on Thursday.

Kim Kardashian, 34, took her 23-month-old for her weekly ballet lesson in LA and the toddler looked ready to twirl in her very cute ensemble and top not. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dance-class-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3bSk3Z6jn


----------



## Lounorada

usmcwifey said:


> Nope that lady would still be holding the bag...because Kanye would have the hot man carry him to his car piggy back style ....




:giggles:


----------



## VickyB

Hi guys! Do we believe this ivf story about Kim? I just cannot see her being dedicated enough to do the injections etc. Also , if she really was doing ivf, I'm certain we would have been inundated with selfies of the entire journey. Thoughts?


----------



## Lounorada

Kim looks rough. 
And she must be after a recent trip to the 'dentist'- her face is looking mighty ape-ish.


----------



## littlerock

I don't believe it. Knowing how much she hated being pregnant, I don't believe she would try this hard to get pregnant. I think she wants to pretend she's done everything she can before she goes for a surrogate. And this is coming from someone who doesn't automatically think everything they do is a lie. But this one is fishy. 

I think she's worked to too hard to get her body where it is and she is clearly loving it. Flashing it for all the world to see at any chance she can. I find it so hard to believe she wants to be pregnant right now and start over. Yeah right.


----------



## charmesh

In the 3rd to last photo Penelope and North look like they are discussing when the men with cameras are going to save them from the fool.


----------



## Michele26

Sasha2012 said:


> North West was quite the prima ballerina in a white tutu and custom-made designer jacket at a dance class on Thursday.
> 
> Kim Kardashian, 34, took her 23-month-old for her weekly ballet lesson in LA and the toddler looked ready to twirl in her very cute ensemble and top not.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dance-class-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3bSk3Z6jn



A leather jacket in almost June in LA!


----------



## Swanky

Oh those babies are CUTE!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg North is just too cute for words


----------



## tweegy

They are adorbs... Is Penelope older than north??


----------



## guccimamma

the child is worth ten of the mother

-gone with the wind


----------



## Bentley1

North looks adorable in the white tutu and blazer.

Facially, Kim looks like an ape.
And her IVF story is complete PS. Countdown to her announcing she's getting a surrogate.


----------



## Swanky

Tarzana is in the 70s, in the morning it's cold enough for her to need a jacket w/ that leotard.
I think it's adorable!


----------



## guccimamma

Michele26 said:


> A leather jacket in almost June in LA!



it has been very cool lately


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, the valley (and LA as a whole) is cold in the mornings and in the evenings. We always need something to throw on at those times, even in the summer. It's that desert weather.


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> How sweet of the nanny to share this pic with Kimbo


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

It's been in the low 70s on the westside of LA (west meaning Century City ish and west) so definitely cool enough for a jacket. Shoot I could use one today!


----------



## blackkitty4378

lh211 said:


> *Second last picture shows what his plans for that night are.*
> 
> Also, does anyone think it's pretty jerky that he lets that airline employee (older woman) carry his bag?



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## blackkitty4378

usmcwifey said:


> This is a man who won't help his own damn wife carry the car seat, push the stroller or put his own kid into the car....doubt he cares if the lady carries his stuff



Kanye's a lyrical genius _doctor_.  Carrying bags or tending to his child is beneath him.


----------



## Jikena

Lol look at what I've found. I don't know if you guys know this site.

http://kuwtke.tumblr.com/

It's a girl who looks at every KUWTK episode multiple times and compare the outfits to the instagram pictures and other stuff to see the lies from the show. Like scenes who were shot before or after something happened etc.


----------



## ChanelMommy

charmesh said:


> In the 3rd to last photo Penelope and North look like they are discussing when the men with cameras are going to save them from the fool.



I just feel bad for the kids both of their faces being swarmed by paps and Kim is looking rough....her nose is so jacked up and she's Orange and her hair looks fake :/


----------



## BadAzzBish

North & Penelope are so freakin cuuuute!


----------



## AEGIS

kim has realized that North is the best thing she has going for her


----------



## Bzemom

Jayne1 said:


> You're right!


 


CobaltBlu said:


> tbimg1.mlstatic.com/kim-kardashian-perfume-estuche_MLM-F-74531863_1794.jpg





They say Jayne worshipped the devil and the
  ad Cobalt posted is a little scary......


----------



## Jayne1

Bzemom said:


> They say Jayne worshipped the devil and the
> ad Cobalt posted is a little scary......


Jayne Mansfield worshipped the devil??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> Jayne Mansfield worshipped the devil??



It's a strong rumour, fuelled by an infamous book called Hollywood Babylon, Apparently Jane had contact, a possible relationship, but was definitely influenced by infamous satanist Anton LaVey There's photo's of Jayne with him on the web. She was  heavily interested in the occult.

LaVey capitalised on the events of her death, stating that 15mins before the accident which killed her (her kids including Law and Order actress Mariska Hargitay, were in the backseat) he had cut her head off a picture with a pair of scissors.


----------



## Encore Hermes

'Her head was attached as much as mine is,'' says Jim Roberts, gently dismissing a longstanding myth about Jayne Mansfield's grisly demise. The accepted version (now playing in the movie ''Crash'') has it that Mansfield was beheaded when she died in a car accident just outside of New Orleans on June 29, 1967. Roberts says the beheading part is hooey, and he should know -- he was her undertaker. ''People always figured wrong about Jayne,'' he laments. ''About the way she lived and the way she died.''

http://www.nytimes.com/1997/05/04/magazine/jayne-mansfield-s-head.html


----------



## caitlin1214

There's a photo with Jayne Mansfield and Sophia Loren and it is the Best. Side-Eye. Ever.:


http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2014/11/story-behind-infamous-sophia-loren-jayne-mansfield-photo

(Vanity Fair has a nice one with the two of them smiling.)


Sophia has said that sometimes fans bring her the photo to sign, and she won't. Part of the reason is out of respect for Jayne.


----------



## Oryx816

They are soooo getting ready to announce they are going to use a surrogate:

http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-m...ing-surrogacy-amid-fertility-problems-2015275


----------



## Jikena

Hahahaha. You know the car accident Khloe had because of the snow ? It's  airing next week in KUWTK (and it's the sneak peek like there's  something super interesting about it - when we know no one was hurt or  anything). In the sneak peek video, Khloe is trying to control the car  and Kim screams "Khloe! I don't have my seatbelt on !!"... Well... PUT  IT ON ? :lolots:Instead of screaming and making your horrible crying face.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhKSI8ggZ7Y


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> 'Her head was attached as much as mine is,'' says Jim Roberts, gently dismissing a longstanding myth about Jayne Mansfield's grisly demise. The accepted version (now playing in the movie ''Crash'') has it that Mansfield was beheaded when she died in a car accident just outside of New Orleans on June 29, 1967. Roberts says the beheading part is hooey, and he should know -- he was her undertaker. ''People always figured wrong about Jayne,'' he laments. ''About the way she lived and the way she died.''
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1997/05/04/magazine/jayne-mansfield-s-head.html



Yup. Like I said, Hollywood Babylon took that myth and ran with it. And a million sites erroneously copied it, not helped by what LaVey said either.


----------



## Michele26

guccimamma said:


> it has been very cool lately



It's been very humid here in DC/Northern VA area. 

Sounds like you're getting real Spring weather.


----------



## Michele26

I hope these two are going to be very close to one another as they grow up.


----------



## lh211

caitlin1214 said:


> There's a photo with Jayne Mansfield and Sophia Loren and it is the Best. Side-Eye. Ever.:
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2014/11/story-behind-infamous-sophia-loren-jayne-mansfield-photo
> 
> (Vanity Fair has a nice one with the two of them smiling.)
> 
> 
> Sophia has said that sometimes fans bring her the photo to sign, and she won't. Part of the reason is out of respect for Jayne.



That neckline looks like it was inspired by Kimmy or Kylie.


----------



## jclaybo

Jikena said:


> Hahahaha. You know the car accident Khloe had because of the snow ? It's  airing next week in KUWTK (and it's the sneak peek like there's  something super interesting about it - when we know no one was hurt or  anything). In the sneak peek video, Khloe is trying to control the car  and Kim screams "Khloe! I don't have my seatbelt on !!"... Well... PUT  IT ON ? :lolots:Instead of screaming and making your horrible crying face.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhKSI8ggZ7Y


that scene looks so fake, if you notice in the background the way the car is going doesnt match with the direction Khloe's car is going. It literally like they used a backdrop. They are so freaking fake its sickening


----------



## lh211

jclaybo said:


> that scene looks so fake, if you notice in the background the way the car is going doesnt match with the direction Khloe's car is going. It literally like they used a backdrop. They are so freaking fake its sickening



Like, are you, like, oh my god, saying, like something they do is fake? Like, you're just jealous of their real life show, which like, actually, is SO real, like Kimmy's butt.


----------



## jclaybo

lh211 said:


> Like, are you, like, oh my god, saying, like something they do is fake? Like, you're just jealous of their real life show, which like, actually, is SO real, like Kimmy's butt.



I havent kept up with the Kardashians in weeks, a little part of me thought they had changed


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> that scene looks so fake, if you notice in the background the way the car is going doesnt match with the direction Khloe's car is going. It literally like they used a backdrop. They are so freaking fake its sickening


 
Also, why is Kim sitting in the middle, when there is no one sitting behind Kylie.

I also remember when Khloe was doing a red carpet show 2 days after this, they asked her about it and she stumbled as to who was in the car with her, which I found to be weird.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was more pissed that she was screaming she didn't have a seatbelt on, instead of holding on to the carseat (North was in the car too, right?)

The scene with Scott driving HAD to be fake.  You mean to tell me the camera was propped just right up the hill to catch it all?  Yeah, right


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I was more pissed that she was screaming she didn't have a seatbelt on, instead of holding on to the carseat (North was in the car too, right?)
> 
> The scene with Scott driving HAD to be fake.  You mean to tell me the camera was propped just right up the hill to catch it all?  Yeah, right


 
Exactly, who doesn't grab their baby! If North really was in "the Car" none of them screamed as to frighten her in the scene. I've seen these girls scream over a bug. Scott was in the same accident?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Scott was in the same accident?



no


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> no


 
So there were two accidents?


----------



## DC-Cutie

two separate accidents


----------



## Freckles1

usmcwifey said:


> Nope that lady would still be holding the bag...because Kanye would have the hot man carry him to his car piggy back style ....







lh211 said:


> He would prefer it was a big strong hot man though




Girls you got it


----------



## charmesh

jclaybo said:


> that scene looks so fake, if you notice in the background the way the car is going doesnt match with the direction Khloe's car is going. It literally like they used a backdrop. They are so freaking fake its sickening


You would think after Bruce's accident that they wouldn't be featuring accidents on their show


----------



## lh211

Has anyone seen This?

I know it's South Park but still


----------



## tweegy

jclaybo said:


> that scene looks so fake, if you notice in the background the way the car is going doesnt match with the direction Khloe's car is going. It literally like they used a backdrop. They are so freaking fake its sickening







DC-Cutie said:


> I was more pissed that she was screaming she didn't have a seatbelt on, instead of holding on to the carseat (North was in the car too, right?)
> 
> The scene with Scott driving HAD to be fake.  You mean to tell me the camera was propped just right up the hill to catch it all?  Yeah, right




Ummmm I'm not sure I like what you guys are implying... Are you suggesting that the show somehow stages scenes? [emoji52]

Sooo..... Does that mean Henry the giraffe was an actor all along? 

I don't know about the rest of the gals here but but my world aches just a little after what you gals are saying ... [emoji80]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Ummmm I'm not sure I like what you guys are implying... Are you suggesting that the show somehow stages scenes? [emoji52]
> 
> Sooo..... Does that mean Henry the giraffe was an actor all along?
> 
> I don't know about the rest of the gals here but but my world aches just a little after what you gals are saying ... [emoji80]




nooooooooooooooooo we aren't saying that at all!!!!   They would never re-create a scene reminiscent of the infamous Dubai/72 day marriage break-up talk scene


----------



## lh211

tweegy said:


> Ummmm I'm not sure I like what you guys are implying... Are you suggesting that the show somehow stages scenes? [emoji52]
> 
> Sooo..... Does that mean Henry the giraffe was an actor all along?
> 
> I don't know about the rest of the gals here but but my world aches just a little after what you gals are saying ... [emoji80]




I don't believe it's fake. It's totally, totally true and real and people who say otherwise are just haters. I mean just look how PMK is totally not acting with a stupid grin across her face when they are dealing with serious, like totally real life hard-hitting issues.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> nooooooooooooooooo we aren't saying that at all!!!!   They would never re-create a scene reminiscent of the infamous Dubai/72 day marriage break-up talk scene







lh211 said:


> I don't believe it's fake. It's totally, totally true and real and people who say otherwise are just haters. I mean just look how PMK is totally not acting with a stupid grin across her face when they are dealing with serious, like totally real life hard-hitting issues.




[emoji28] phew! Yall had me going there for a second! 

*sips midori*


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> You would think after Bruce's accident that they wouldn't be featuring accidents on their show


 
Just goes to show just how stupid they are.


----------



## SummerMango

lh211 said:


> Has anyone seen This?
> 
> I know it's South Park but still




Haha too funny. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## labelwhore04

Im sure the kuwtk cameras just "happened" to be on during the "accident." Its really low to fake a freakin car accident that kills millions of people a year.


----------



## lh211

labelwhore04 said:


> Im sure the kuwtk cameras just "happened" to be on during the "accident." Its really low to fake a freakin car accident that kills millions of people a year.



Pretty much like faking fertility problems, SMH.


----------



## jclaybo

Sassys said:


> Also, why is Kim sitting in the middle, when there is no one sitting behind Kylie.
> 
> I also remember when Khloe was doing a red carpet show 2 days after this, they asked her about it and she stumbled as to who was in the car with her, which I found to be weird.




You're right! That whole thing looks odd, I actually am mad that they would fake a spin out because living in the East coast we know how dangerous ice and snow can be and spin outs are not entertaining


----------



## jclaybo

tweegy said:


> Ummmm I'm not sure I like what you guys are implying... Are you suggesting that the show somehow stages scenes? [emoji52]
> 
> Sooo..... Does that mean Henry the giraffe was an actor all along?
> 
> I don't know about the rest of the gals here but but my world aches just a little after what you gals are saying ... [emoji80]




After reading that quote in the Khloe thread from the inside camera man I am just utterly appalled that all this time I have been keeping up and I mean I kept up with them like a marathon runner keeps up with the race. Just shocked that I have been keeping up with frauds, ahhh I could have been Keeping up with  my real life woes


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Im sure the kuwtk cameras just "happened" to be on during the "accident." Its really low to fake a freakin car accident that kills millions of people a year.



To be fair, all reality shows mount cameras in the cast cars. You can see them on the sides and next to the rear view mirror. You can tell by the angle if it's a mounted camera or a fake scene like in the movies/tv show.

Wait, I just defended a Kardashian; clearly I worked out to hard at the gym and need to go lay down now.


----------



## tweegy

jclaybo said:


> After reading that quote in the Khloe thread from the inside camera man I am just utterly appalled that all this time I have been keeping up and I mean I kept up with them like a marathon runner keeps up with the race. Just shocked that I have been keeping up with frauds, ahhh I could have been Keeping up with  my real life woes




Doll, don't give in. Those people claiming to be 'insiders' are in fact haters. They just can't let the kardashians shine. Why should you watch 'keeping up with the jclaybo'? Are you a giver like Kim? Are you followed by paps? And most important.. Did YOU have glitter ponies at your engagement?

If you did... What channel you on doll???!!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> To be fair, all reality shows mount cameras in the cast cars. You can see them on the sides and next to the rear view mirror. You can tell by the angle if it's a mounted camera or a fake scene like in the movies/tv show.
> 
> Wait, I just defended a Kardashian; clearly I worked out to hard at the gym and need to go lay down now.




[emoji102] it's like a tpf miracle....


----------



## blackkitty4378

They wouldn't get into a car accident for the show would they? They can't be that desperate right?


----------



## Sassys

blackkitty4378 said:


> They wouldn't get into a car accident for the show would they? They can't be that desperate right?


----------



## ByeKitty

jclaybo said:


> After reading that quote in the Khloe thread from the inside camera man I am just utterly appalled that all this time I have been keeping up and I mean I kept up with them like a marathon runner keeps up with the race. Just shocked that I have been keeping up with frauds, ahhh I could have been Keeping up with  my real life woes


You could have had goals


----------



## usmcwifey

I just saw this... And she still denies plastic surgery? [emoji23]


----------



## AlbertsLove

I always read in the thread and the other family members thread that they have dead eyes in pic. I think it's because they are thinking of what Kim did for them to be famous.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


>



:giggles:


----------



## luvchnl

usmcwifey said:


> I just saw this... And she still denies plastic surgery? [emoji23]
> View attachment 3013318


That's too funny 
Kim also used to like a lot like the singer Nadia Ali to me.   She'd probably still look a lot like Nadia Ali today if she didn't mess with her face.  They are the same age to.  They are both 34 years old now.


----------



## poshluxe

It'd be nice if she would pay attention whilst driving.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jikena said:


> Lol look at what I've found. I don't know if you guys know this site.
> 
> http://kuwtke.tumblr.com/
> 
> It's a girl who looks at every KUWTK episode multiple times and compare the outfits to the instagram pictures and other stuff to see the lies from the show. Like scenes who were shot before or after something happened etc.



This was great, thanks for sharing! Every single thing is a lie with these folks...


----------



## Queenpixie

she actually used to remind me of 

https://instagram.com/p/2GvGdErpo4/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kimbo attempting to cry through the Botox again....


----------



## YSoLovely

Looks painful


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo attempting to cry through the Botox again....


She looks frightening.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

:lolots:


----------



## charmesh

poshluxe said:


> It'd be nice if she would pay attention whilst driving.



None of them have learned from Bruce. That's the very definition of stupid.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't get why she wants deliberate pap pictures of herself looking at her phone while driving? What kind of bs is she and PMK trying to stir up now?


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo attempting to cry through the Botox again....


----------



## BadAzzBish

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo attempting to cry through the Botox again....



Wow that actually looks painful! Ouch


----------



## aleksandras

charmesh said:


> None of them have learned from Bruce. That's the very definition of stupid.



I thought the same


----------



## Hermes4evah

Kim makes everything classy look tacky. Even a Rolls.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes4evah said:


> Kim makes everything classy look tacky. Even a Rolls.




Rolls aren't really classy though, aren't they 
But I agree with you ...


----------



## Oryx816

Livia1 said:


> Rolls aren't really classy though, aren't they
> But I agree with you ...




When I read this, I thought you were discussing her other rolls-- the rolls of back fat....then I scrolled up.  Lol!


----------



## Oryx816

Just a little fun....

http://mashable.com/2015/05/30/doug-the-pug-kim-kardashian/


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Just a little fun....
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/05/30/doug-the-pug-kim-kardashian/


:lolots::lolots::lolots:

Hey, the pug looks more natural... Just sayin'


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> Hey, the pug looks more natural... Just sayin'




Doug the pug has a better wig too!  Lol! :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Doug the pug has a better wig too!  Lol! :lolots:


 
 fact!


----------



## Stansy

Oryx816 said:


> When I read this, I thought you were discussing her other rolls-- the rolls of back fat....then I scrolled up.  Lol!


----------



## Livia1

Oryx816 said:


> When I read this, I thought you were discussing her other rolls-- the rolls of back fat....then I scrolled up.  Lol!




:giggles:


----------



## lh211

Oryx816 said:


> Just a little fun....
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/05/30/doug-the-pug-kim-kardashian/



Awkward because the dog is way sexier.


----------



## Alegra

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo attempting to cry through the Botox again....


she looks like Joan Rivers
RIP Joan


----------



## blackkitty4378

So when you have (too much, I guess) Botox, is it that you try to move your face and your face is paralyzed and can't move, or does it feel like regular motion but you just look, for lack of a better word, strange?


----------



## YSoLovely

> *Kim Kardashian West     &#8207;@KimKardashian *
> 
> Who is excited for tonight's KUWTK finale?!?!?! There's some exciting news to share so make sure you tune in!!!!!



a) Kim is pregnant (another miracle baby)
b) Bruce's new name


Any takers?


----------



## Hermes4evah

Oryx816 said:


> Just a little fun....
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/05/30/doug-the-pug-kim-kardashian/




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Thank you!

Doug is adorable. Kim not so much.


----------



## usmcwifey

YSoLovely said:


> a) Kim is pregnant (another miracle baby)
> b) Bruce's new name
> 
> 
> Any takers?




I'm guessing it's "her" new name ...


----------



## charmesh

usmcwifey said:


> I'm guessing it's "her" new name ...



Is that worthy of a special surprise.  We all know that no female wants to be called Bruce, so a new name is needed. They need new storylines like: Khloe is taking a break from chasing men who don't want her, or Kris and Bruce are putting their foot down with Kylie, or one of them wants to do something not based on their looks.


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> a) Kim is pregnant (another miracle baby)
> b) Bruce's new name
> 
> 
> Any takers?


They escaped the car crash, uninjured!


----------



## anitalilac

Oryx816 said:


> Just a little fun....
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/05/30/doug-the-pug-kim-kardashian/


:lolots:


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> So when you have (too much, I guess) Botox, is it that you try to move your face and your face is paralyzed and can't move, or does it feel like regular motion but you just look, for lack of a better word, strange?



Botox paralyzes the muscles... I've never tried it so I'm not sure how it feels, but I'm sure if you've used it for a long time it feels pretty "normal" to not be able to move (parts of) your face!


----------



## blackkitty4378

She is pregnant&#8230;


----------



## usmcwifey

charmesh said:


> Is that worthy of a special surprise.  We all know that no female wants to be called Bruce, so a new name is needed. They need new storylines like: Khloe is taking a break from chasing men who don't want her, or Kris and Bruce are putting their foot down with Kylie, or one of them wants to do something not based on their looks.




Personally I'm not watching it regardless of what the "surprise" is lol I come here for the comments [emoji23]


----------



## krissa

You guys called it a few weeks ago. I guess it's not via surrogate?


----------



## labelwhore04

She's pregnant. Get ready for more awful pregnancy outfits and another awful baby name. East west perhaps? Also i love how her pregnancies just happen to coincide perfectly with the season finales of the show. Fertility struggles my a$&. She plans this stuff out for profit maximization.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I can't WAIT for the bad fashion!  She probably found a clue though, and won't repeat the same mistakes.  Eh, who am I kidding?  Bring on the "designer" maternity homeless-esque stretchy pants!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/661691/...y-star-expecting-second-child-with-kanye-west

*Kim Kardashian Is Pregnant! Reality Star Expecting Second Child With Kanye West*

North West is about to become a big sister!

Kim Kardashian revealed that she's expecting her second child with Kanye West in the supertease following tonight's mid-season finale of Keeping Up With the Kardashians.

The clip shows Kim hearing the exciting news during a doctor's appointment shortly before spilling the beans to Khloé Kardashian.

"I just got the blood test back, and I am pregnant!" Kimwho's beaming ear-to-earexclaims to her stunned sister.

The brunette bombshell has made no secret of the fact that she's been eager to grow her family of three despite her difficult first pregnancy, and she's documented how hard it's been to get pregnant again on the E! reality series.

In fact, the 10th season follows her "journey of trying to get pregnant for the second time, which has proven to not be as easy as the first time," Kim shared on iTV's Lorraine earlier this year.

Between dramatic procedures and even, ahem, "exhausting" escapades with her hubby, Kim has gone to any length to ensure that she has another child.

Earlier this month, the Selfish author opened up to E! News about how Kanye felt about their ongoing efforts to grow their family.

"We are trying. We try every single day. You can't try harder than we try," she admitted. "It's getting exhausting. He always says, 'Trying for baby No. 2 isn't as fun as trying to baby No. 1.'"

Kim continued, "But we're literally trying everything that we can to make it happen, so I'm to the point now where it's not as stressful to me. And maybe that's when they say it happens."

She also admitted that she hadn't written off the idea of using a surrogate to welcome her second child.

"I think if it came to that point, but we've trying for over a year and I would maybe wait a couple of years until that point happened," Kim told us at the time.

The social media maven gave birth to Northor Nori, as her family affectionately calls heron June 15, 2013, in Los Angeles after a highly publicized, rocky pregnancy.

Shortly after welcoming her firstborn, the new mama gushed about her little one in the blog Romy & the Bunnies.

"I love being a mom. It's the most rewarding feeling! I really love every phase! Just the way my daughter laughs with me, all of the small things in life you appreciate!"

The 34-year-old added, "It is an adjustment trying to balance a career and motherhood for sure, but the key is to prioritize."

A little more than one year after giving birth, on May 24, 2014, Kimye (aka the #worldsmosttalkedabo utcouple) tied the knot in a lavish ceremony at the Forte di Belvedere in Florence, Italy surrounded by family and their famous friends.

During an emotional sit-down with Kris Jenner, Kanye gushed about the ladies in his life, saying, "I have two really special people to live for...A whole family to live for."

Make that three, Kanye! Congratulations to the Wests on the exciting news!


----------



## Sassys

Is SHE pregnant or did they say ther are expecting (which doesn't necessarily mean she has a baby inside her).


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> Is SHE pregnant or did they say ther are expecting (which doesn't necessarily mean she has a baby inside her).



She said "I am pregnant."


----------



## clydekiwi

I guess she wont be doing waist training anymore


----------



## schadenfreude

This does not count as alert-worthy news. Total fail, USA Today.


----------



## Mumotons

Bets on East, or South for a name


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Is SHE pregnant or did they say ther are expecting (which doesn't necessarily mean she has a baby inside her).



Expecting


----------



## michie

I guess none of my FB or Twitter friends watched...


----------



## Baileylouise

South west sounds much better than East west , although west west sounds kinda fun. I think she wants another girl she can't handle a boy


----------



## charmesh

I'm more interested in the farce of a theme that they will have for North's 2nd birthday. At least she will have someone to be lonely with now.


----------



## Laila619

Let's hope it's a boy this time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just here for the tragic pregnancy outfit and too tight shoes, round 2!


----------



## NYC Chicky

And it'll be a name beginning with N ... They may try to be intellectual this time... Nietzche


----------



## blackkitty4378

At least North will have company!


----------



## AEGIS

blackkitty4378 said:


> At least North will have company!



Idk if misery loves company is a good thing in this instance


----------



## AshTx.1

This is very interesting. A lot of posters on the forum thought Kim was too proud of her body and hated pregnancy too much to get preggo again...


----------



## Jayne1

So&#8230; a real pregnancy, or a pretend one while the surrogate carries.  We'll know for sure because if it's anything like last time, she'll blow up immediately and start retaining fluids. 

I don't mean that in a bad way... at the beginning of her pregnancy, she looked fine, but she did look pregnant in her face. I haven't noticed a pregnancy face on her this time.


----------



## blackkitty4378

AEGIS said:


> Idk if misery loves company is a good thing in this instance



:giggles: Just trying to be optimistic. Poor thing has no stability in her life I'm assuming there's multiple nannies and they alternate shifts. This new baby will be the only thing that's always there!


----------



## Cocolo

How long till we see these?  Or.......will we get the current season sausage casings?


----------



## Jayne1

If this is real, I think it may be a Beyonce type pregnancy.


----------



## Cocolo

Hmmm, Narcissity ?  Neezus if it's a boy?


----------



## tweegy

[emoji102] she's preggers!! Oh boy the outfits ...


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm surprised that she's pregnant again, I was in the she's going to use a surrogate party. Now I have 9 months of ill fitting maternity ware to look forward too lmao.


----------



## missjenny2679

Some guy on the Chicago Tribune FB story comments said "Wild West. Please God let it be Wild West." I'm still laughing out loud!


----------



## stylemepretty

Nooo. I had to share my first pregnancy with her and now it's happening all over again. Bring on the horrendous pregnancy wardrobe.


----------



## Jikena

Wasn't this episode filmed in February? She should have a bigger stomach by now, no ?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Isn't it the consensus that Kanye's idol Beyonce faked her pregnancy?

I could totally see Kim going that route.


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> Wasn't this episode filmed in February? She should have a bigger stomach by now, no ?


That's what I'm thinking. There's more to the story, it was a false alarm, she's carrying easier this time (meaning she's not really pregnant, surrogate is carrying) or something else suspicious.


----------



## zippie

Wouldn't she be showing by now?  The show was filmed months ago.


----------



## blackkitty4378

It was filmed in a promo for the next part of the season (tonight was the mid-season finale). Last time they showed her she had the blonde hair and in the promo she was back to brunette. Timing is seemingly accurate (don't you not tell until you're three months?)


----------



## Lzamare

Thats crazy... they just started spending time with North.  Hopefully she learned from the last time, nah! The inappropriate shoes and clothing are sure to follow.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Oryx816

Cocolo said:


> How long till we see these?  Or.......will we get the current season sausage casings?




Ugh!  I was just about to go out to have an early lunch but now I think I will hold off.  Thanks for killing my appetite Cocolo!


----------



## VickyB

usmcwifey said:


> I just saw this... And she still denies plastic surgery? [emoji23]
> View attachment 3013318



Spot on!!


----------



## AEGIS

blackkitty4378 said:


> It was filmed in a promo for the next part of the season (tonight was the mid-season finale). Last time they showed her she had the blonde hair and in the promo she was back to brunette. Timing is seemingly accurate (don't you not tell until you're three months?)



Kourtney told USWeekly as soon as Scott's sperm met her egg.


----------



## Bzemom

Pregnant in time for a season finale?


----------



## AEGIS

so 2 kids in Kris's house? okay girl.


----------



## Bentley1

Well, I was totally wrong. I was convinced she would go the surrogate route.


----------



## mysticalrose

You guys were right. Kim's pregnant with second child.
We'll see what she wears the 2nd time around during pregnancy.


----------



## zippie

aegis said:


> kourtney told usweekly as soon as scott's sperm met her egg.


 lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

NYC (May 31)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> NYC (May 31)




She does look pregnant to me in this pic.


----------



## usmcwifey

Bentley1 said:


> Well, I was totally wrong. I was convinced she would go the surrogate route.




Nah she attention directly on herself...a surrogate with detract from that


----------



## Queenpixie

A beyonce pregnancy? 

+ A pregnancy with a 2 year gap with ur last one is NOT struggling to be pregnant.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I really really hope she did not have a miscarriage. Real or not. If it's real it must suck and if it's fake then that will also suck that she would go to those lengths.


----------



## AECornell

Definitely Beyoncé pregnancy. Secret surrogate hiding somewhere.


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm 14 weeks pregnant, Kim's height and this is also my second baby. I've been showing for at least a month. She doesn't look pregnant to me.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

usmcwifey said:


> Nah she attention directly on herself...a surrogate with detract from that



100%. A narcissist cannot have someone else carry the baby as the attention would be on them. Kim is too much of a control freak to ever let someone else carry a baby for her. 

I suspect she likes the idea of having kids not because she loved being pregnant or because she loves being a mother, but it gives her a purpose in her directionless life.  She's getting older and she'll soon be a has been to the young people of today.  It's mainly the  generation in their 20s who follow her because they grew up with her. To a teenager  of today kim is not hot stuff. I think she needs to fill the void in her life and having a kid gives her something to talk about and plan her life around.


----------



## Avril

I look forward to Round 2 of HMW (hideous maternity wear)


----------



## blackkitty4378

Not sure whether or not this is a fake pregnancy. She has seemed to gain more weight. We'll have to see how she acts/looks more than anything. I really wish I followed Beyonce's pregnancy so I would have something to compare it to.

Here are some pics of her from December 2012. Just about as far along as she is this time around.

Source: http://www.zimbio.com/Kim+Kardashian/articles/RcMT2hDh6pJ/Stunning+Kim+Kardashian+Shows+Curves+Miami


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm excited to see the trainwreck maternity outfits. Wonder if Kanye will be styling her.


----------



## lh211

celeb_analyzer said:


> 100%. A narcissist cannot have someone else carry the baby as the attention would be on them. Kim is too much of a control freak to ever let someone else carry a baby for her.
> 
> I suspect she likes the idea of having kids not because she loved being pregnant or because she loves being a mother, but it gives her a purpose in her directionless life.  She's getting older and she'll soon be a has been to the young people of today.  It's mainly the  generation in their 20s who follow her because they grew up with her. To a teenager  of today kim is not hot stuff. I think she needs to fill the void in her life and having a kid gives her something to talk about and plan her life around.



Agree with you.... 

As anyone knows, a pregnancy provides the biggest opportunities for publicity. You have the initial announcement, then the on-going pregnancy updates, then the birth, the announcement of name, the first pic, and celeb kids attract a hell of a lot of attention in their own right. Just look at the massive amount of websites and articles dedicated to the kids alone.


----------



## Queenpixie

Oh my god!!

Almost 7 people I saw on tumblr blogging this. 

Pregnancy isnt real, she *WILL fake a miscarriage *(imagine the publicity and the interviews..) . Get the public sympathy for a surrogate. 

Apparently she realizes that the public arent  sympathetic and buying her BS of the difficulty for getting pregnant. So she is doing this instead.


Honestly wont put it past her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> Oh my god!!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 7 people I saw on tumblr blogging this.
> 
> 
> 
> Pregnancy isnt real, she *WILL fake a miscarriage *(imagine the publicity and the interviews..) . Get the public sympathy for a surrogate.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently she realizes that the public arent  sympathetic and buying her BS of the difficulty for getting pregnant. So she is doing this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly wont put it past her.




If that's exactly what she's doing, then she's really a despicable person and I really hope karma will bite her in that fake ugly a$$.


----------



## Eva1991

She does look like she's gained a bit of weight. Hope this time she picks more maternity friendly outfits.


----------



## lh211

dangerouscurves said:


> If that's exactly what she's doing, then she's really a despicable person and I really hope karma will *bite her in that fake ugly a$$*.



Ew imagine the fat and chemicals spilling out everywhere contaminating the environment.


----------



## Lounorada

missjenny2679 said:


> Some guy on the Chicago Tribune FB story comments said "Wild West. Please God let it be Wild West." I'm still laughing out loud!





lh211 said:


> Ew imagine the fat and chemicals spilling out everywhere contaminating the environment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's pregnant?. Oh congrats Kimye! And congrats to us - months of horrendous fashion! 

Spanx me up Scotty!


----------



## Lounorada

I have never rolled my eyes so hard at this news of a second 'pregnancy'...










Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber should try paying attention to the child they already have instead of bringing another child into the world.


----------



## lizmil

Please tell me they aren't procreating, again.


----------



## skislope15

stylemepretty said:


> I'm excited to see the trainwreck maternity outfits. Wonder if Kanye will be styling her.




Maybe Bruce will style her and they can wear matching moo moos


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think Kim could pull a Beyonce... The first time people were saying the exact same thing, and then ankle gate happened. She really shows when she's pregnant.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww I hope it's another little girl! North is just sooo cute!


----------



## uhpharm01

schadenfreude said:


> this does not count as alert-worthy news. Total fail, usa today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015471



+1


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> I don't think Kim could pull a Beyonce... The first time people were saying the exact same thing, and then ankle gate happened. She really shows when she's pregnant.


 

If she did/ is faking it. It would be easy to do, since thiswould be a winter baby and she can hide behind coats


----------



## labelwhore04

Queenpixie said:


> Oh my god!!
> 
> Almost 7 people I saw on tumblr blogging this.
> 
> Pregnancy isnt real, she *WILL fake a miscarriage *(imagine the publicity and the interviews..) . Get the public sympathy for a surrogate.
> 
> Apparently she realizes that the public arent  sympathetic and buying her BS of the difficulty for getting pregnant. So she is doing this instead.
> 
> 
> Honestly wont put it past her.



It didnt even cross my mind that this is what shes planning but i wouldnt be surprised. If this is what happens i'll be so disgusted.


----------



## AECornell

But you know she's seasonally challenged. She'd be wearing sandals and tank tops in December.



Sassys said:


> If she did/ is faking it. It would be easy to do, since thiswould be a winter baby and she can hide behind coats


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> A beyonce pregnancy?
> 
> + A pregnancy with a 2 year gap with ur last one is NOT struggling to be pregnant.



That's what I've been saying. 

If Kim is pregnant, we'll know.  Her implants will get huge, her face retains water.  We'll soon find out!


----------



## NYCBelle

faking fertility issues for ratings  pathetic woman


----------



## Lounorada

lizmil said:


> Please tell me they aren't procreating, again.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## charmesh

Once you get past the first trimester the chance of miscarriage lessens. And doctors will try to save a baby after then because there is more they can do. With my youngest son I started having contractions at the very end of my first trimester. Magnesium sulfate is used to stop contractions. So it's too late for a miscarriage storyline if she waited to make the announcement.

And I don't think this is going to do much to keep her in the headlines. Her time is almost over. 
Everyone here seems more interested in bad pregnancy fashion instead of the actual pregnancy, and we comment on almost everything she does.


----------



## Lapis

I'm here for the ugly clothes! I really didn't think she'd do it again, she was so tragic the last time, but then Reggie's wife is pregnant and Kate just had a second, so Kim couldn't be left out.


----------



## Monoi

If you look at her breast I would say she's pregnant, because you can see a lot of veins showing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when she said the doctor 'scraped the inside of my uterus with his finger' I damned near threw my drink at the TV.  No doctor is scraping anything with their finger!  lies they tell


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> when she said the doctor 'scraped the inside of my uterus with his finger' I damned near threw my drink at the TV.  No doctor is scraping anything with their finger!  lies they tell


 
Stop watching that crap!


----------



## charmesh

DC-Cutie said:


> when she said the doctor 'scraped the inside of my uterus with his finger' I damned near threw my drink at the TV.  No doctor is scraping anything with their finger!  lies they tell


Girl you know that is a lie.  A woman's cervix is usually firmly closed so there is no way a doctor could fit a finger inside an uterus unless he's dilated  the cervix first. And if her cervix is open and she's pregnant, she would probably be on bedrest or in the hospital getting the cervix stitched closed. Why does the press never bust them on such obvious lies.


----------



## NYCBelle

charmesh said:


> Girl you know that is a lie.  A woman's cervix is usually firmly closed so there is no way a doctor could fit a finger inside an uterus unless he's dilated  the cervix first. And if her cervix is open and she's pregnant, she would probably be on bedrest or in the hospital getting the cervix stitched closed. Why does the press never bust them on such obvious lies.



i think she said he did that after North was out


----------



## DC-Cutie

charmesh said:


> Girl you know that is a lie.  A woman's cervix is usually firmly closed so there is no way a doctor could fit a finger inside an uterus unless he's dilated  the cervix first. And if her cervix is open and she's pregnant, she would probably be on bedrest or in the hospital getting the cervix stitched closed. *Why does the press never bust them on such obvious lies*.


 
because they refuse to speak to real hard hitting journalist and the ones that have some sort of credibility PMK has probably given them a long list of 'do not ask' questions...  I mean she spoke to Matt Lauer, but that doesn't really count. He's part of the NBC family 


so back to E! they go, where they can do no wrong.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-pregnancy-smoulders-new-magazine-shoot.html

Speaking to Alex Morris, she confirmed her pregnancy simply saying: 'We are so beyond excited... The waiting and waiting has been a roller coaster.'
Opening up about how motherhood has changed her, she admitted: &#8216;It&#8217;s been the biggest lesson, and the biggest joy of my life. North has taught me patience. There&#8217;s nothing I wouldn&#8217;t do for her.

She continued: &#8216;And nothing I wouldn&#8217;t do for my husband. She&#8217;s empowered us to want to be the best parents and the best spouses.&#8217;
The star revealed that her attitude to fame has changed thanks to her role as a mother saying: *&#8216;Now I enjoy my family time so much, there is this sense of, If it all went away, and I was just a mom, I would love my life.&#8217;*

Lies!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Why do ppl think shes gonna miscarry


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's so bizarre to me how she tries to still have an hourglass figure during pregnancy.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-pregnancy-smoulders-new-magazine-shoot.html
> 
> Speaking to Alex Morris, she confirmed her pregnancy simply saying: 'We are so beyond excited... The waiting and waiting has been a roller coaster.'
> Opening up about how motherhood has changed her, she admitted: Its been the biggest lesson, and the biggest joy of my life. North has taught me patience. Theres nothing I wouldnt do for her.
> 
> She continued: And nothing I wouldnt do for my husband. Shes empowered us to want to be the best parents and the best spouses.
> The star revealed that her attitude to fame has changed thanks to her role as a mother saying: *Now I enjoy my family time so much, there is this sense of, If it all went away, and I was just a mom, I would love my life.*
> 
> Lies!!


 
:lolots::lolots:


----------



## NYCBelle

clydekiwi said:


> Why do ppl think shes gonna miscarry



I don't think she will nor would I ever wish that on anyone but they're not saying she will they're saying it's a fake pregnancy and she'll lie about miscarrying because they do everything for ratings and attention to stay relevant.


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Why do ppl think shes gonna miscarry


 
Nobody who hated being pregnant that much, would do it again. She will say she miscarried and tried to get pregnant but couldn't and that way people will accept her getting a surrogate (because she had no other option)


----------



## Hermes4evah

I hate to be the one to make Kim truthful for a change but, yes, they do.  My best friend had large clots in the uterus the day after giving birth. She was bleeding heavily, ( her gums were white from blood loss) so the doctor pulled them out manually with his fingers, She said it was more painful than the actual birth. (Eeeeek!) 

Of course the cervix was still open and soft since she just had a baby. Perhaps this is what Kim meant. (Of course that could have been a lie, anyway.)


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sassys said:


> Nobody who hated being pregnant that much, would do it again. She will say she miscarried and tried to get pregnant but couldn't and that way people will accept her getting a surrogate (because she had no other option)




One miscarriage and two years between pregnancies is hardly "fertility problems". If she does this to justify a surrogate,  she's repulsive. 

Oh wait.....she already is.


----------



## NYCBelle

Hermes4evah said:


> One miscarriage and two years between pregnancies is hardly "fertility problems". If she does this to justify a surrogate,  she's repulsive.
> 
> Oh wait.....she already is.



agree!


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Nobody who hated being pregnant that much, would do it again. She will say she miscarried and tried to get pregnant but couldn't and that way people will accept her getting a surrogate (because she had no other option)


But if she waited until the 1st trimester, which is what most people with fertility problems do because the risk of miscarriage is so high, it is too late. And every day that goes by it becomes more so. And if she really does have a miscarriage people are going to say that she is lying for press, because the family lies so much, and there would be too much fallout without some actual proof of miscarriage. People are already saying that she is faking a pregnancy with a miscarriage ending for press and she just announced. This could be the publicity stunt that ends her career if she is lying


----------



## Hermes4evah

The ankles will not lie.  

Anyone here ever had swollen Kim feet one pregnancy and then normal feet the next? Not me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hermes4evah said:


> The ankles will not lie.
> 
> Anyone here ever had swollen Kim feet one pregnancy and then normal feet the next? Not me.


 
my sister.  Her first pregnancy she was swollen all over.  The next, her feet/ankles were normal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hermes4evah said:


> I hate to be the one to make Kim truthful for a change but, yes, they do.  My best friend had large clots in the uterus the day after giving birth. She was bleeding heavily, ( her gums were white from blood loss) so the doctor pulled them out manually with his fingers, She said it was more painful than the actual birth. (Eeeeek!)
> 
> Of course the cervix was still open and soft since she just had a baby. Perhaps this is what Kim meant. (Of course that could have been a lie, anyway.)


 
pulling out and scraping the wall = two different things


----------



## charmesh

Hermes4evah said:


> The ankles will not lie.
> 
> Anyone here ever had swollen Kim feet one pregnancy and then normal feet the next? Not me.


I had preclampsia swelling one pregnancy and not others. And a healthier lifestyle could reduce swelling. But she's still wearing similar shoes, so she doesn't seem to have learned her lesson. Watch the boobies, they will tell


----------



## Hermes4evah

DC-Cutie said:


> pulling out and scraping the wall = two different things[/
> 
> True. But Kim is so dimly lit she may be describing it wrong.


----------



## Hermes4evah

NYCBelle said:


> agree!





And gave birth to a healthy baby two years ago. It's an insult to women with real fertility problems.


----------



## Hermes4evah

charmesh said:


> I had preclampsia swelling one pregnancy and not others. And a healthier lifestyle could reduce swelling. But she's still wearing similar shoes, so she doesn't seem to have learned her lesson. Watch the boobies, they will tell




This is going to be fun!

First thing I look at in a heavily pregnant woman is her feet/ankles. If they're slim and in normal shoes,  I get a little jealous.  I had Kim ankles - esp the first time around. I was smart enough to wear Birks, though. Those feet pictures of hers are painful to look at.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> Idk if misery loves company is a good thing in this instance


 
Immediately thought of the Mommy Dearest movie, when Joan attacked the daughter for not cleaning the bathroom properly and when Joan left, the little boy wanted to help and she said" no, she'll kill me, if she knew you helped me. Strap yourself back into bed"


----------



## Jahpson

People think she is pregnant based on a preview of the show? I bet that comment was taken out of context and this is a ploy to keep attention on that show which from what i am understanding is declining in ratings.


----------



## whimsic

Of course she announced her pregnancy just as Bruce debuts as Caitlyn..


----------



## clydekiwi

Vanity fair magazine has the new pic of bruce


----------



## Sassys

whimsic said:


> Of course she announced her pregnancy just as Bruce debuts as Caitlyn..


 
This!


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> This!




Yep! Bruce may have more attn now


----------



## aleksandras

Jahpson said:


> People think she is pregnant based on a preview of the show? I bet that comment was taken out of context and this is a ploy to keep attention on that show which from what i am understanding is declining in ratings.



I have a feeling something like this is behind of it all... That would be good for ratings possibly but bad for their already questionable credibility.


----------



## charmesh

whimsic said:


> Of course she announced her pregnancy just as Bruce debuts as Caitlyn..


Caitlyn? Really?


----------



## Ladybug09

jayne1 said:


> if this is real, i think it may be a beyonce type pregnancy.


:d


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> People think she is pregnant based on a preview of the show? I bet that comment was taken out of context and this is a ploy to keep attention on that show which from what i am understanding is declining in ratings.



PMK already confirmed it and congratulated them on twitter.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> NYC (May 31)




Let the games begin!!!  What is it with her and that ugly ratty bag???? I can't think of one explanation as to what the attraction is


----------



## clydekiwi

VickyB said:


> Let the games begin!!!  What is it with her and that ugly ratty bag???? I can't think of one explanation as to what the attraction is




That ratty bag is a givenchy lol


----------



## Sassys

Somebody looks pissed this morning


----------



## jclaybo

VickyB said:


> Let the games begin!!! * What is it with her and that ugly ratty bag????* I can't think of one explanation as to what the attraction is





clydekiwi said:


> *That ratty bag is a givenchy* lol



I thought its name was Kanye


----------



## VickyB

clydekiwi said:


> That ratty bag is a givenchy lol



LOL!  I know but looks like one of those cosmetic bags that are given away during Neiman Marcus beauty product promotions.


----------



## VickyB

jclaybo said:


> I thought its name was Kanye


----------



## tweegy

clydekiwi said:


> Yep! Bruce may have more attn now




This is like if Marsha became  the breakout star of the Brady bunch.. All the k girls are glaring at Caitlyn in pure envy.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Somebody looks pissed this morning




Lol shes probly thinking omg! Shes prettier than me


----------



## clydekiwi

VickyB said:


> LOL!  I know but looks like one of those cosmetic bags that are given away during Neiman Marcus beauty product promotions.




Hahaha. It does


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-pregnancy-smoulders-new-magazine-shoot.html
> 
> Speaking to Alex Morris, she confirmed her pregnancy simply saying: *'We are so beyond excited... The waiting and waiting has been a roller coaster.*'
> Opening up about how motherhood has changed her, she admitted: *Its been the biggest lesson, and the biggest joy of my life. North has taught me patience. Theres nothing I wouldnt do for her.*
> 
> She continued:* And nothing I wouldnt do for my husband. Shes empowered us to want to be the best parents and the best spouses.*
> The star revealed that her attitude to fame has changed thanks to her role as a mother saying: *Now I enjoy my family time so much, there is this sense of, If it all went away, and I was just a mom, I would love my life.*
> 
> Lies!!


 .


----------



## dangerouscurves

VickyB said:


> Let the games begin!!!  What is it with her and that ugly ratty bag???? I can't think of one explanation as to what the attraction is




That's how the bag looks out from the store. Lol!!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Kim finally tweeted


----------



## Bzemom

She got her lips plumped for the announcement of Caitlin and her pregnancy.


----------



## Sassys

Bzemom said:


> She got her lips plumped for the announcement of Caitlin and her pregnancy.


 
It's Caitlyn. 

What pregnancy? Wait, Kim's pregnant again????


----------



## Jayne1

Bzemom said:


> She got her lips plumped for the announcement of Caitlin and her pregnancy.


Really over plumped, would't you say? Is that safe if you're pregnant?


----------



## lizmil

jclaybo said:


> I thought its name was Kanye



I had the same exact thought!


----------



## lizmil

Kaitlyn with a "K".


----------



## lh211

jclaybo said:


> I thought its name was Kanye


----------



## pursegrl12

Caitlyn should have announced that she's also pregnant.


----------



## Sassys

Hopefully, Caitlyn will inspire Kanye to be true to himself. I doubt it will ever happen though. His pride won't let him do it.


----------



## lh211

pursegrl12 said:


> Caitlyn should have announced that she's also pregnant.





I hope she saves this for right about the time Kimmy announces the birth of accessory no.2


----------



## charmesh

Jimmy will probably claim she has "pregnancy lips" again


----------



## schadenfreude

whimsic said:


> Of course she announced her pregnancy just as Bruce debuts as Caitlyn..



First thing I thought. How convenient, one day before the big reveal.


----------



## madeinnyc

Hopefully she isn't so pessimistic as she was when pregnant with North.


----------



## usmcwifey

pursegrl12 said:


> Caitlyn should have announced that she's also pregnant.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]Kim and Kris would have hired a hit-man to take her out


----------



## tesi

poshluxe said:


> It'd be nice if she would pay attention whilst driving.



what i find interesting here is that "the ring"  changes hands here.  clearly a set up shot...


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> Really over plumped, would't you say? Is that safe if you're pregnant?



first her lips retain water, then her ankles


----------



## Sassys

They are so fake!!  Let's pretend be the in love couple and shop together for our new arrival. 



Let's shop, baby! Pregnant Kim Kardashian and Kanye West hunt for kids clothes  after announcing she's due to give birth in December

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tep-announcing-s-expecting.html#ixzz3bqbGJZzn 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> first her lips retain water, then her ankles



I think she carries the way Christina Aguilera carries. They're both very short and the implants get massive, along with the injected lips. There is no way anyone can think they are anything but pregnant.

I'm still curious if this is the real thing, but as I said before, we will soon find out. lol


----------



## VickyB

lizmil said:


> Kaitlyn with a "K".


----------



## skislope15

So happy Bruce released his reveal just in time to steal Kim's pregnancy thunder probably payback for her talking about his transformation before his interview


----------



## stylemepretty

Sassys said:


> They are so fake!!  Let's pretend be the in love couple and shop together for our new arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's shop, baby! Pregnant Kim Kardashian and Kanye West hunt for kids clothes  after announcing she's due to give birth in December
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tep-announcing-s-expecting.html#ixzz3bqbGJZzn
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I couldn't get past this. Daily Fail, at it again. 

The star highlighted her curvy figure in fitted trousers and accentuated her long legs with peeptoe black booties.


----------



## Midge S

Ugh.   Can't do this again... See you guys in 9 months!


----------



## labelwhore04

So they announce her pregnancy and then the next day they're "caught" baby shopping. SMH so calculating and transparent.


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> I couldn't get past this. Daily Fail, at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> The star highlighted her curvy figure in fitted trousers and accentuated her long legs with peeptoe black booties.




Hobbits have long legs?  I learn something new every day!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So KimmyKakes would have known the announcement/cover re: Caitlyn was coming and chose _yesterday_ to announce her pregnancy?

I see you Kim.


----------



## blackkitty4378

With the way people are talking here, people must think I'm pregnant sometimes. Along with weight gain, I retain a lot of water, but then again sometimes I don't drink enough water. I've heard being on birth control can make you retain water as well.

A lot of the early symptoms of pregnancy can be misconstrued as other medical conditions/symptoms&#8230; but time will tell if Kim's really pregnant or not.

BTW I researched Beyonce's pregnancy and from what I saw, it looked extremely fake IMO. I don't think Kim will be able to pull that off. I think the fertility issues was just a storyline to fill in her time on the show because she doesn't have much else going on (despite being married and already having a child, but she can't/won't show that on the show). Khloe had the same storyline at one point.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So KimmyKakes would have known the announcement/cover re: Caitlyn was coming and chose _yesterday_ to announce her pregnancy?
> 
> I see you Kim.


----------



## BgaHolic

I'm voting for the next baby to be named "South"!     Sorry! I couldn't help it!  I still can't get over this family!


----------



## tweegy

You're all wrong!!! The next kid will be named pole west....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

At the fashion awards


----------



## skislope15

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3016534
> 
> 
> At the fashion awards




Well I guess she has pregnancy as an excuse for wearing granny panties


----------



## minigingerbread

Saw this on fb. Too funny not to share...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

labelwhore04 said:


> So they announce her pregnancy and then the next day they're "caught" baby shopping. SMH so calculating and transparent.



Notice how they don't celebrate or just bask in the happiness of having a kid. They go shopping. As I said before, kim doesn't know what to do with her life so she fills the time by running errands and going shopping. The pregnancy just gives her something to talk to the paps about, and an excuse to go out in public every day under the guise of baby shopping.

Contrast this to Reggie and lilit, who seem to genuinely enjoy life. On lilits instagram she was posing next to two women,one who looked like Megan Fox and another Adriana Lima. Kim would never show a female more attractive than her on her instagram. I know people bagged lilit out and said kim was prettier but she has this genuine confidence that kim will never have.

Kim doesn't know how to have fun and she never will.


----------



## kirsten

She sucks. Whines and cries because the can't get pregnant the second she wants to be but she obviously has no real fertility issues.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

On second thought maybe they are shopping for someone's baby shower. She only announced her pregnancy recently so she can't have known for too long. I'm no expert on these things but I thought you had to wait several months to find out the sex of the baby. Seems too early to go baby shopping if they don't even know the gender. 

Either way I think they need to chill. They are wealth so finding clothing for their baby is no issue. They should just go on a vacation together with no paps around and just enjoy life.


----------



## mrsinsyder

BgaHolic said:


> I'm voting for the next baby to be named "South"!     Sorry! I couldn't help it!  I still can't get over this family!


I was hoping for Wild.


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3016534
> 
> 
> At the fashion awards




Yep, the next nine months will be something else ...


----------



## Rina337

Caitlyn with a C cos it's classier... Haha.

You'd think that with Kim's wealth or whathaveyou, she'd buy shoes that for her pregnancy pigfeet.... I'm
Not intending offence- they're so chubby like pig trotters!

I don't watch the show nor do I intend to, (tend to read some of the threads on here for a laugh...) but if she feigns miscarriage for ratings and to stay on the gossip wagon then she's more desperate than I perceive.


----------



## tweegy

Doll feigning a miscarriage has limited publicity... Promoting a pregnancy/birth... That's a lifetime.. Strategy doll... Strategy


----------



## charmesh

celeb_analyzer said:


> On second thought maybe they are shopping for someone's baby shower. She only announced her pregnancy recently so she can't have known for too long. I'm no expert on these things but I thought you had to wait several months to find out the sex of the baby. Seems too early to go baby shopping if they don't even know the gender.
> 
> Either way I think they need to chill. They are wealth so finding clothing for their baby is no issue. They should just go on a vacation together with no paps around and just enjoy life.



If it is an IVF baby you can choose the sex of the baby. You can know that way even before the eggs are returned to your body.

And maybe, just maybe, they are shopping for the baby they already have.


----------



## Sassys

celeb_analyzer said:


> On second thought maybe they are shopping for someone's baby shower. She only announced her pregnancy recently so she can't have known for too long. I'm no expert on these things but I thought you had to wait several months to find out the sex of the baby. Seems too early to go baby shopping if they don't even know the gender.
> 
> Either way I think they need to chill. They are wealth so finding clothing for their baby is no issue. They should just go on a vacation together with no paps around and just enjoy life.



Uh, have you seen what they put on North. She's a girl and they dress her in bullet proof vest, and constant boy clothes.


----------



## AEGIS

nobody cares about Kris's uterus and its occupancy


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

The CFDA Fashion Awards in NYC. (June 1)


----------



## AshTx.1

Why is Kanye smiling?


----------



## tweegy

AshTx.1 said:


> Why is Kanye smiling?




He recalled something funny Ricardo said that time..


----------



## Sassys

What husband doesn't rub his wife's pregnant belly? Why is he making a fist. Like he is being forced to put his arm around her.


----------



## blackkitty4378

That dress is&#8230; interesting. Don't hate it.


----------



## Sassys

AshTx.1 said:


> Why is Kanye smiling?



After this second kid, the contract is over and he can be free of this arrangement


----------



## caitlin1214

mrsinsyder said:


> I was hoping for Wild.



("At the Wild Wild West, when I roll into the Wild Wild West, when I stroll ...")



I am not looking forward to those swollen feet crammed into too-small shoes again.


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> With the way people are talking here, people must think I'm pregnant sometimes. Along with weight gain, I retain a lot of water, but then again sometimes I don't drink enough water. I've heard being on birth control can make you retain water as well.
> 
> A lot of the early symptoms of pregnancy can be misconstrued as other medical conditions/symptoms but time will tell if Kim's really pregnant or not.
> 
> BTW I researched Beyonce's pregnancy and from what I saw, it looked extremely fake IMO. I don't think Kim will be able to pull that off. I think the fertility issues was just a storyline to fill in her time on the show because she doesn't have much else going on (despite being married and already having a child, but she can't/won't show that on the show). Khloe had the same storyline at one point.


A little bloat means nothing... But to some it does. I still remember vividly ordering a cocktail somewhere in Turkey and the bartender told me: "....but your baby!!"

Seriously, if there's one thing you shouldn't say when in doubt :'(


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Midge S said:


> Ugh.   Can't do this again... See you guys in 9 months!



:lolots:


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> A little bloat means nothing... But to some it does. I still remember vividly ordering a cocktail somewhere in Turkey and the bartender told me: "....but your baby!!"
> 
> Seriously, if there's one thing you shouldn't say when in doubt :'(



Lol, seriously it's so rude!


----------



## tweegy

blackkitty4378 said:


> With the way people are talking here, people must think I'm pregnant sometimes. Along with weight gain, I retain a lot of water, but then again sometimes I don't drink enough water. I've heard being on birth control can make you retain water as well.
> 
> A lot of the early symptoms of pregnancy can be misconstrued as other medical conditions/symptoms but time will tell if Kim's really pregnant or not.
> 
> BTW I researched Beyonce's pregnancy and from what I saw, it looked extremely fake IMO. I don't think Kim will be able to pull that off. I think the fertility issues was just a storyline to fill in her time on the show because she doesn't have much else going on (despite being married and already having a child, but she can't/won't show that on the show). Khloe had the same storyline at one point.




Kim didn't have simple water retention that caused the swelling. She had preeclampsia. Before she said it I remember it being question in this thread. Swelling like what she had was actually a very telling that something was off. Jokes aside I hope she has a smooth 2nd preg.


----------



## Sassys

Since she did IVF, I wonder if she is going to do the twins thing.


----------



## blackkitty4378

tweegy said:


> Kim didn't have simple water retention that caused the swelling. She had preeclampsia. Before she said it I remember it being question in this thread. Swelling like what she had was actually a very telling that something was off. Jokes aside I hope she has a smooth 2nd preg.



Oh, okay. I thought people were talking about it as a sign of early pregnancy, which I think it is. That bloated/fuller face look.

I haven't had swelling as bad as her shoe fiasco but I've had it pretty close to that. In the heat, my ankles and feet swell up SO much. It's has some genetic components I think (it happened to my grandmother a lot) but like I said, I need to drink more water and eat less sodium.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Since she did IVF, I wonder if she is going to do the twins thing.




[emoji6] thinking like a kardashian there doll


----------



## VickyB

mrsinsyder said:


> I was hoping for Wild.


----------



## tweegy

blackkitty4378 said:


> Oh, okay. I thought people were talking about it as a sign of early pregnancy, which I think it is. That bloated/fuller face look.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had swelling as bad as her shoe fiasco but I've had it pretty close to that. In the heat, my ankles and feet swell up SO much. It's has some genetic components I think (it happened to my grandmother a lot) but like I said, I need to drink more water and eat less sodium.




Swelling is common in preg. But swift excessive swelling should be checked. It's not a definite that it is. But it's a very swift thing.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> [emoji6] thinking like a kardashian there doll



If she didn't do the twin think she DEFINITELY picked the sex and it will be a boy (so she can dress him in crazy boy outfits and get twice the free gifts for both North and her brother).


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> If she didn't do the twin think she DEFINITELY picked the sex and it will be a boy (so she can dress him in crazy boy outfits and get twice the free gifts for both North and her brother).




Leather...just leather [emoji1]


----------



## Bzemom

tweegy said:


> This is like if Marsha became  the breakout star of the Brady bunch.. All the k girls are glaring at Caitlyn in pure envy.



You are the reason I cannot read TPF at work. I cannot stop laughing, and then I have to try and explain, and  admitting my Kardashian knowledge would just not look good at work.


----------



## tweegy

Bzemom said:


> You are the reason I cannot read TPF at work. I cannot stop laughing, and then I have to try and explain, and  admitting my Kardashian knowledge would just not look good at work.




[emoji136] my bad doll


----------



## Bzemom

Jayne1 said:


> Really over plumped, would't you say? Is that safe if you're pregnant?


 
Maybe pregnancy makes her boobs AND her lips get bigger? 








pursegrl12 said:


> Caitlyn should have announced that she's also pregnant.


 

He already broke the internet with his debut, the whole system would have imploded. 





skislope15 said:


> So happy Bruce released his reveal just in time to steal Kim's pregnancy thunder probably payback for her talking about his transformation before his interview


 
Nah, she knew his debut day. She tried to steal his thunder again. 








mrsinsyder said:


> I was hoping for Wild.


 
Perfection.  Lol!






caitlin1214 said:


> ("At the Wild Wild West, when I roll into the Wild Wild West, when I stroll ...")
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to those swollen feet crammed into too-small shoes again.


Memmorrrieeeeeeessss!


----------



## B. Jara

Yoshi1296 said:


> She does look pregnant to me in this pic.




Yep, boobs are HUGE. She's probably spanx'ing her belly to appear smaller.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

TV Personality Kim Kardashian presents the Media Award onstage at the 2015 CFDA Fashion Awards at Alice Tully Hall at Lincoln Center on June 1, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## AEGIS

kanye's hand is ashy


----------



## stylemepretty

She looks thick, not pregnant.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> What husband doesn't rub his wife's pregnant belly? Why is he making a fist. Like he is being forced to put his arm around her.


I have never ever seen a man rub his wife's pregnant belly in public. I'm always suspicious of overt public displays of affection, they rarely seem about affection and more about attention.


----------



## usmcwifey

Why does he touch the booty like he likes it? We all know what he really
Likes....


----------



## Yoshi1296

I actually like this Proenza Schouler dress on her.


----------



## blackkitty4378

charmesh said:


> I have never ever seen a man rub his wife's pregnant belly in public. *I'm always suspicious of overt public displays of affection, they rarely seem about affection and more about attention.*



+1

Kanye looks so blatantly miserable next to her, like he's doing it on purpose with the way he's slouching and pouting, and then when he tries to act like he even likes her it seems so forced and exaggerated.

I can't imagine being in a fake marriage like that with someone who I (seemingly) can't stand.


----------



## aleksandras

That most recent outfit is probably her worst ever  Not a good start for her maternity style....


----------



## CobaltBlu

that dress is hideous.


----------



## redney

Kimmie who?


----------



## Oryx816

CobaltBlu said:


> that dress is hideous.




Looks like a movie marquee.  

A fine start to the maternity wear parade!


----------



## whimsic

pursegrl12 said:


> Caitlyn should have announced that she's also pregnant.



omg i spit my coffee! :lolots:


----------



## keodi

caitlin1214 said:


> ("At the Wild Wild West, when I roll into the Wild Wild West, when I stroll ...")
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to those swollen feet crammed into too-small shoes again.


----------



## ByeKitty

Since this poor girls shine has been stolen, it may be nice to comfort Kim by thinking of baby names!

-Wild West
-Key West
-East(on) West
-South West
-Kanye West II (boy)/Kenya West (girl)

Anything I forgot?


----------



## .pursefiend.

what does he have against lotion? looks like he's been shadow boxing a bag of flour


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Scraping of the uterus does happen. It's called a D&C.

Eh they look cute together to me. And, Ye is smiling - that's always a plus. I don't like the dress on her at all. 

Does anyone know how far along she really is? Or are people just assuming? I see all of these "she doesn't look pregnant" or "when I was pregnant (which I always find that funny)" but geez you don't automatically start off looking pregnant the day you announce. Not everyone or pregnancy is the same.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

.pursefiend. said:


> what does he have against lotion? looks like he's been shadow boxing a bag of flour




I have a guy friend that NEVER lotions. He says he always forgets. I use to have to remind my man to lotion after every shower. I had lotion everywhere he stepped in the bathroom :/. He remembers now but that was a hard training period lol. I don't know what that's about at all with some guys and lotion. I still have to carry an emergency bottle just in case he relapses.


----------



## aleksandras

ByeKitty said:


> Since this poor girls shine has been stolen, it may be nice to comfort Kim by thinking of baby names!
> 
> -Wild West
> -Key West
> -East(on) West
> -South West
> -Kanye West II (boy)/Kenya West (girl)
> 
> Anything I forgot?



 I could totally see the baby be called something like Wilde West or Easton West. I hope they'd have some sense and not go there this time though. probably not. I don't understand why any parent would on purpose make their child a laughingstock.


----------



## .pursefiend.

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I have a guy friend that NEVER lotions. He says he always forgets. I use to have to remind my man to lotion after every shower. I had lotion everywhere he stepped in the bathroom :/. He remembers now but that was a hard training period lol. I don't know what that's about at all with some guys and lotion. I still have to carry an emergency bottle just in case he relapses.



he said let me and my ash be great


----------



## saira1214

You would think it's Kanye that is pregnant with his drapey sweater.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

.pursefiend. said:


> he said let me and my ash be great




That's what he acts like! Ashy and proud [emoji23][emoji23]


You would think one of Kanye's handlers would give him lotion. Heck Kim should but who knows with her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> Since this poor girls shine has been stolen, it may be nice to comfort Kim by thinking of baby names!
> 
> -Wild West
> -Key West
> -East(on) West
> -South West
> -Kanye West II (boy)/Kenya West (girl)
> 
> Anything I forgot?



May West.


----------



## ByeKitty

Coach Lover Too said:


> May West.



Good one!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kim is already complaining about morning sickness. It's gonna be a loooooong summer!


----------



## GaitreeS

So if North West was their highest point together...how can this new kid top that? lol


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> TV Personality Kim Kardashian presents the Media Award onstage at the 2015 CFDA Fashion Awards at Alice Tully Hall at Lincoln Center on June 1, 2015 in New York City.



 so it begins


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> May West.



May West gets my vote. Or South.


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> May West.




South by South West


----------



## charmesh

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Scraping of the uterus does happen. It's called a D&C.
> 
> Eh they look cute together to me. And, Ye is smiling - that's always a plus. I don't like the dress on her at all.
> 
> Does anyone know how far along she really is? Or are people just assuming? I see all of these "she doesn't look pregnant" or "when I was pregnant (which I always find that funny)" but geez you don't automatically start off looking pregnant the day you announce. Not everyone or pregnancy is the same.


They don't use fingers for D&Cs. And she looks pregnant to me. In the beginning your uterus is still in the pelvis. The bottom of her stomach is more level with her navel now.


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> South by South West



They need to find a way to make the initials SXSW!!


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> I have never ever seen a man rub his wife's pregnant belly in public. I'm always suspicious of overt public displays of affection, they rarely seem about affection and more about attention.


 
Most men when they walk the red carpet with their wife/girlfriend, puts his hand on her belly, when posing. Yes, she is not showing, but who makes a fist, when they put their arms around their wife.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Most men when they walk the red carpet with their wife/girlfriend, puts his hand on her belly, when posing. Yes, she is not showing, but who makes a fist, when they put their arms around their wife.


They do it for the attention, because it draws attention to the pregnancy. And pregnancy and babies are the big things in Hollywood.


----------



## tweegy

charmesh said:


> They don't use fingers for D&Cs. And she looks pregnant to me. In the beginning your uterus is still in the pelvis. The bottom of her stomach is more level with her navel now.




I caught when she spoke about that. I believe it was when she delivered North. The doc pulled something out with his fingers she said..... That's not a D&C


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tweegy said:


> I caught when she spoke about that. I believe it was when she delivered North. The doc pulled something out with his fingers she said..... That's not a D&C




I didn't see the show so not sure what Kim was talking about. But who know with her anyway. None of it is real to me so I never repeat what they say. 
I was referring to the I've never heard of a doctor scraping your uterus posts which is where my answer came from. 

And, no, not done with a finger.


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> he said let me and my ash be great



stop


----------



## NYCBelle

Wilde West is my vote


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> Most men when they walk the red carpet with their wife/girlfriend, puts his hand on her belly, when posing. Yes, she is not showing, but who makes a fist, when they put their arms around their wife.



The fist thing is bizarre. It shows that hes completely uncomfortable touching her. Ive never seen any man hold their woman with their hand clenched in a fist.


----------



## tweegy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I didn't see the show so not sure what Kim was talking about. But who know with her anyway. None of it is real to me so I never repeat what they say.
> I was referring to the I've never heard of a doctor scraping your uterus posts which is where my answer came from.
> 
> And, no, not done with a finger.




Yeh I know! I've never heard of that either. I was a bit taken a back when she said it cause it's the first time is heard of something like that.[emoji52]

I know the show is a ridiculous for the most part.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tweegy said:


> Yeh I know! I've never heard of that either. I was a bit taken a back when she said it cause it's the first time is heard of something like that.[emoji52]
> 
> I know the show is a ridiculous for the most part.




Guess she was going for the dramatic effect, as always. Like literally [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Guess she was going for the dramatic effect, as always. Like literally [emoji23]




Totally!


----------



## NYCBelle

labelwhore04 said:


> The fist thing is bizarre. It shows that hes completely uncomfortable touching her. Ive never seen any man hold their woman with their hand clenched in a fist.



Because she's under the control of his iron fist....woman can't even dress herself without his approval


----------



## guccimamma

she reminds me of octomom lately.


----------



## VickyB

ByeKitty said:


> Since this poor girls shine has been stolen, it may be nice to comfort Kim by thinking of baby names!
> 
> -Wild West
> -Key West
> -East(on) West
> -South West
> -Kanye West II (boy)/Kenya West (girl)
> 
> Anything I forgot?



Go West
Kash Kardashian West


----------



## guccimamma

sxsw


----------



## tweegy

We have another vote for sxsw!!


----------



## jclaybo

what a hideous outfit and yeah she does look fuller in the midsection, not sure why she is wearing such a tight contraption. My uterus weeps thinking about how tight those panties are on her


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llness-second-pregnancy-shows-curves-NYC.html

She only announced her second pregnancy with husband Kanye West on Sunday evening's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians. And already Kim Kardashian is complaining about intense morning sickness.
On Tuesday the 34-year-old tweeted, 'So f*****g sick today on all levels!'
Soon after the E! star looked queasy as she stepped outside her Manhattan residence in a sheer olive green tank top dress that revealed her nude bra and Spanx. 

'UGHHHHHHHHH I can't deal!!!!!!!!! Praying I get through the day!' the daughter of Kris Jenner added.
A bump was barely visible on the raven-haired reality queen.
Kim was also seen carrying with her an army green jacket and a blue mock crock purse. Her shoes were dark beige suede cage heels.


Sooo let's see: so desperate for a baby and claiming fertility issues and now she's making complaints. Just STFU girl


----------



## DC-Cutie

dis bish......


----------



## Encore Hermes

Key West
Ne West
Shallo West


----------



## gracekelly

Encore Hermes said:


> *Key West*
> Ne West
> Shallo West



I think you hit that one exactly.  Seriously!


----------



## arwen

ByeKitty said:


> Since this poor girls shine has been stolen, it may be nice to comfort Kim by thinking of baby names!
> 
> -Wild West
> -Key West
> -East(on) West
> -South West
> -Kanye West II (boy)/Kenya West (girl)
> 
> Anything I forgot?



New West


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Key West
> 
> Ne West
> 
> Shallo West







arwen said:


> New West




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## michie

Due West
Go West
Fligh West
Nine West


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Due West
> Go West
> Fligh West
> Nine West




[emoji23] Nine West

Crap! Then the kid would have already have a brand!!! [emoji102] what did you do michie??!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llness-second-pregnancy-shows-curves-NYC.html
> 
> She only announced her second pregnancy with husband Kanye West on Sunday evening's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians. And already Kim Kardashian is complaining about intense morning sickness.
> On Tuesday the 34-year-old tweeted, 'So f*****g sick today on all levels!'
> Soon after the E! star looked queasy as she stepped outside her Manhattan residence in a sheer olive green tank top dress that revealed her nude bra and Spanx.
> 
> 'UGHHHHHHHHH I can't deal!!!!!!!!! Praying I get through the day!' the daughter of Kris Jenner added.
> A bump was barely visible on the raven-haired reality queen.
> Kim was also seen carrying with her an army green jacket and a blue mock crock purse. Her shoes were dark beige suede cage heels.
> 
> 
> Sooo let's see: so desperate for a baby and claiming fertility issues and now she's making complaints. Just STFU girl



Good grief! You can see crack shadow in the pic of her getting into the vehicle!


----------



## morgan20

Here we go the long ride begins


----------



## guccimamma

tweegy said:


> We have another vote for sxsw!!



missed the 1st one.


----------



## guccimamma

101 West


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> dis bish......


 
:lolots::lolots:

She is so sad.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Hopefully, Caitlyn will inspire Kanye to be true to himself. I doubt it will ever happen though. His pride won't let him do it.




Kanye will probably try to style Caitlyn in his dreadful clothing line.


----------



## Sassys

She will do anything for attention now that Caitlyn is here.

*Kim Kardashian*&#8216;s dress caught on fire while attending the *2015 CFDA Fashion Awards* held at Alice Tully Hall at Lincoln Center on Monday (June 1) in New York City.
&#8220;Shout out to Pharrell & Helen who saved my life last night! LOL After the awards at dinner the feathers of my dress caught on fire from a candle & they jumped on me to get it out! #WereOn&#55357;&#56613;&#8221; the 34-year-old pregnant reality star wrote on her Instagram account. Good thing *Pharrell* and his wife were there to save the day!

Just Jared


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> She will do anything for attention now that Caitlyn is here.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian*s dress caught on fire while attending the *2015 CFDA Fashion Awards* held at Alice Tully Hall at Lincoln Center on Monday (June 1) in New York City.
> Shout out to Pharrell & Helen who saved my life last night! LOL After the awards at dinner the feathers of my dress caught on fire from a candle & they jumped on me to get it out! #WereOn&#65533;&#65533; the 34-year-old pregnant reality star wrote on her Instagram account. Good thing *Pharrell* and his wife were there to save the day!
> 
> Just Jared



did she twirl around like the hunger games?


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> did she twirl around like the hunger games?


 
Damnit, you made me almost choke on my salad :lolots:


----------



## pinkfeet

tweegy said:


> Kim didn't have simple water retention that caused the swelling. She had preeclampsia. Before she said it I remember it being question in this thread. Swelling like what she had was actually a very telling that something was off. Jokes aside I hope she has a smooth 2nd preg.




Did she actually say she had preeclampsia or just not deny that the media ran with that story ? I've had friends swell like a blow fish and didn't have it. 

I mean she could even say she did have it and I still wouldn't believe her she is probably lying about her infertility so why not lie about that. 

This family lies about everything so I never believe anything anyway.


----------



## tweegy

pinkfeet said:


> Did she actually say she had preeclampsia or just not deny that the media ran with that story ? I've had friends swell like a blow fish and didn't have it.
> 
> I mean she could even say she did have it and I still wouldn't believe her she is probably lying about her infertility so why not lie about that.
> 
> This family lies about everything so I never believe anything anyway.




Yes she said it right about after the baby was born. But to be honest she didn't quite seem to know what it was and didn't explain it accurately. (No shocker there) Princess Kate had it too with her first preg I believe.

But as I said. Everyone is different swelling doesn't automatically determine its that. The only sure way that I am aware of to diagnose is blood test. And also if urine is positive for protein. It has symptoms that mimic common preg symptoms.


----------



## guccimamma

i'm tall with tiny ankles, wrists, fingers...and it looked like i had water balloons strapped to my ankles. no preeclampsia, just misery.


----------



## RAINDANCE

..... slides quietly into the thread 

Passage West

Passage West is a port town in County Cork, Ireland, situated on the west bank of Cork Harbour, some 10 km south east of Cork city.

Or maybe not given that these two eejits didn't seem to realise on their honeymoon that its the rain that makes the grass in Ireland so green not the sprinklers.

then slides out again .....


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> i'm tall with tiny ankles, wrists, fingers...and it looked like i had water balloons strapped to my ankles. no preeclampsia, just misery.




Damn doll, I feel that pain. It truly hurts


----------



## Queenpixie

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llness-second-pregnancy-shows-curves-NYC.html
> 
> She only announced her second pregnancy with husband Kanye West on Sunday evening's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians. And already Kim Kardashian is complaining about intense morning sickness.
> On Tuesday the 34-year-old tweeted, 'So f*****g sick today on all levels!'
> Soon after the E! star looked queasy as she stepped outside her Manhattan residence in a sheer olive green tank top dress that revealed her nude bra and Spanx.
> 
> 'UGHHHHHHHHH I can't deal!!!!!!!!! Praying I get through the day!' the daughter of Kris Jenner added.
> A bump was barely visible on the raven-haired reality queen.
> Kim was also seen carrying with her an army green jacket and a blue mock crock purse. Her shoes were dark beige suede cage heels.
> 
> 
> Sooo let's see: so desperate for a baby and claiming fertility issues and now she's making complaints. Just STFU girl



cue the build up for the fake miscarriage story.

This struck me as well.. 
&#8220;To be honest, I&#8217;ve had really bad morning sickness, day sickness, night sickness &#8212; I can barely get out of bed,&#8221; Kim told Us Weekly at last night&#8217;s CFDA Awards. &#8220;It&#8217;s a very different type of pregnancy from my first one, but I&#8217;m so grateful to be pregnant when we didn&#8217;t even think it was going to happen for us [so] I don&#8217;t care how sick I am.&#8221;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I had pre-eclampsia and I didn't look anything like Kim did. Granted I was swollen, but I also wore clothes/shoes that actually fit me.


----------



## Queenpixie

So if Caitlyn is on Vanity fair...


does that means we will see the kardashians on the VF Oscar after party?


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> I had pre-eclampsia and I didn't look anything like Kim did. Granted I was swollen, but I also wore clothes/shoes that actually fit me.




I don't think any other person dressed like Kim preg[emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Rhu rho. Someone's a little testy.

*Kim Kardashian West*     &#8207;@*KimKardashian*  14m14 minutes ago                                      Can't wait til my website is active! I'm gonna do live video streaming so every time someone talks **** I can go blast the **** outta them

For the record, Twitter did not censor her words there.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kim Kardashian West*     &#8207;@*KimKardashian*  5h5 hours ago                                      So ****ing sick today on all levels!!!!! UGHHHHHHHHH I can't deal!!!!!!!!!! Praying I get through the day!


*Kim Kardashian West*     &#8207;@*KimKardashian*  8m8 minutes ago 
Kim Kardashian West retweeted Team Jessica Sanchez
   I just mean rumors or lies. People make up so much even people close who u think are legit. Truth time  

Poor thing. 
Not.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji53] preg hormones? 

Seems Kanyes rubbing off lol pretty soon the tweets are gonna be in all caps


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't stop laughing!


*Kim Kardashian West*     &#8207;@*KimKardashian*  16m16 minutes ago                                      Pregnant KiKi does not play!!!! *BLOOP!*
                                                                                          2,426 retweets                                 6,356 favorites


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't stop laughing!
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian West*     &#8207;@*KimKardashian*  16m16 minutes ago                                      Pregnant KiKi does not play!!!! *BLOOP!*
> 2,426 retweets                                 6,356 favorites




[emoji52] is she making number two???! Wtf is 'bloop' 

[emoji87]


----------



## kemilia

NYCBelle said:


> Wilde West is my vote




This is my vote too, it sounds very "celeb".


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> He recalled something funny Ricardo said that time..









.pursefiend. said:


> what does he have against lotion? looks like he's been shadow boxing a bag of flour


 


tweegy said:


> [emoji52] is she making number two???! Wtf is 'bloop'
> 
> [emoji87]


 
:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> Since this poor girls shine has been stolen, it may be nice to comfort Kim by thinking of baby names!
> 
> -Wild West
> -Key West
> -East(on) West
> -South West
> -Kanye West II (boy)/Kenya West (girl)
> 
> *Anything I forgot?*


 
Geaux (Go) West


----------



## Lounorada

What the...? She looks like an ape climbing into a car for the first time


----------



## NYCBelle

guccimamma said:


> i'm tall with tiny ankles, wrists, fingers...and it looked like i had water balloons strapped to my ankles. no preeclampsia, just misery.



same


----------



## Stansy

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llness-second-pregnancy-shows-curves-NYC.html
> 
> She only announced her second pregnancy with husband Kanye West on Sunday evening's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians. And already Kim Kardashian is complaining about intense morning sickness.
> On Tuesday the 34-year-old tweeted, 'So f*****g sick today on all levels!'
> Soon after the E! star looked queasy as she stepped outside her Manhattan residence in a sheer olive green tank top dress that revealed her nude bra and Spanx.
> 
> 'UGHHHHHHHHH I can't deal!!!!!!!!! Praying I get through the day!' the daughter of Kris Jenner added.
> A bump was barely visible on the raven-haired reality queen.
> Kim was also seen carrying with her an army green jacket and a blue mock crock purse. Her shoes were dark beige suede cage heels.
> 
> 
> Sooo let's see: so desperate for a baby and claiming fertility issues and now she's making complaints. Just STFU girl



Kate was sick during both her pregnancies, so OF COURSE Kim must be sick as well!


----------



## NYCBelle

Stansy said:


> Kate was sick during both her pregnancies, so OF COURSE Kim must be sick as well!



Of course. But we'll never see her do what Kate does actually enjoy being with her child...can't fake that


----------



## Stansy

NYCBelle said:


> Of course. But we'll never see her do what Kate does actually enjoy being with her child...can't fake that



This and wear an appropriate and fitting outfit


----------



## leeann

Ricardo West.


----------



## Encore Hermes

ByeKitty said:


> Since this poor girls shine has been stolen, it may be nice to comfort Kim by thinking of baby names!
> 
> -Wild West
> -Key West
> -East(on) West
> -South West
> -Kanye West II (boy)/Kenya West (girl)
> 
> Anything I forgot?





Lounorada said:


> Geaux (Go) West



Best Inda West
Youngman Go West

wait, or is that go west young man


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> *Best Inda West*
> Youngman Go West


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> *Best Inda West*
> Youngman Go West
> 
> wait, or is that go west young man


----------



## tweegy

leeann said:


> Ricardo West.




[emoji102] shots have been fired folks


----------



## Ladybug09

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llness-second-pregnancy-shows-curves-NYC.html
> 
> She only announced her second pregnancy with husband Kanye West on Sunday evening's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians. And already Kim Kardashian is complaining about intense morning sickness.
> On Tuesday the 34-year-old tweeted, 'So f*****g sick today on all levels!'
> Soon after the E! star looked queasy as she stepped outside her Manhattan residence in a sheer olive green tank top dress that revealed her nude bra and Spanx.
> 
> 'UGHHHHHHHHH I can't deal!!!!!!!!! Praying I get through the day!' the daughter of Kris Jenner added.
> A bump was barely visible on the raven-haired reality queen.
> Kim was also seen carrying with her an army green jacket and a blue mock crock purse. Her shoes were dark beige suede cage heels.
> 
> 
> Sooo let's see: so desperate for a baby and claiming fertility issues and now she's making complaints. Just STFU girl


So, is she wearing the a$$less chap version of SPANX???Cause I don't understand why we are still seeing her but through her clothing.


----------



## gracekelly

Ladybug09 said:


> So, is she wearing the a$$less chap version of SPANX???Cause *I don't understand why we are still seeing her but through her clothing*.



Huh? So people will ignore Caitie.

They like all things French so how about:

Ouest West.

Sud West

Est  West


----------



## usmcwifey

Honestly she should be procreating again ...North probably doesn't even know Kim is her mom ....at least she'll have a sibling to take care of when she grows older


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Snap!









Interstate Eight West




*no worries, I will show myself out.....


----------



## NYC Chicky

Ray J West or Wootang


----------



## LilMissCutie

Lounorada said:


> What the...? She looks like an ape climbing into a car for the first time





Is she wearing no panties?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Either her crack is super wide (and long) or she looks like she has a ish stain. Why not put the jacket around your backside before you get in? Eww


----------



## Stansy

LilMissCutie said:


> Is she wearing no panties?



With Kim it's either granny pants or none at all


----------



## Lounorada

LilMissCutie said:


> Is she wearing no panties?


 
That's her spanx showing through the dress.


----------



## Lounorada

She's just so full of sh*t  Any time I hear her speak, I can't believe a word she says. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...raises-Caitlyn-Jenners-Vanity-Fair-cover.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

NYCBelle said:


> Wilde West is my vote




My bet is on this one too but it'll be spelled Wylde West.


----------



## guccimamma

I think Kanye should have a son named Furious


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> That's her spanx showing through the dress.



Boobs are the same -- no signs of pregnancy yet.


----------



## charmesh

Queenpixie said:


> cue the build up for the fake miscarriage story.
> 
> This struck me as well..
> To be honest, Ive had really bad morning sickness, day sickness, night sickness  I can barely get out of bed, Kim told Us Weekly at last nights CFDA Awards. Its a very different type of pregnancy from my first one, but Im so grateful to be pregnant when we didnt even think it was going to happen for us [so] I dont care how sick I am.



Trying to be like Kate again


----------



## ByeKitty

guccimamma said:


> 101 West





RAINDANCE said:


> ..... slides quietly into the thread
> 
> Passage West
> 
> Passage West is a port town in County Cork, Ireland, situated on the west bank of Cork Harbour, some 10 km south east of Cork city.
> 
> Or maybe not given that these two eejits didn't seem to realise on their honeymoon that its the rain that makes the grass in Ireland so green not the sprinklers.
> 
> then slides out again .....





Lounorada said:


> Geaux (Go) West





leeann said:


> Ricardo West.





Encore Hermes said:


> Best Inda West
> Youngman Go West
> 
> wait, or is that go west young man





gracekelly said:


> Huh? So people will ignore Caitie.
> 
> They like all things French so how about:
> 
> Ouest West.
> 
> Sud West
> 
> Est  West





Not sure about the Ireland one, didn't Kimmy hate their honeymoon there? No Hermès and Givenchy in sight!

Oh, and "Sud West" could also be "Midi West", maybe?


----------



## redney

So now she's resorting to being vulgar in an attempt to try to steal the spotlight back on her? How pathetic.


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> So now she's resorting to being vulgar in an attempt to try to steal the spotlight back on her? How pathetic.



i'd rather see caitlyn in that ensemble


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> i'd rather see caitlyn in that ensemble



Caitlyn would rock it!

by vulgar, I was referring to her recent tweets. If all else fails to gain attention, yell and swear. WTG Kimmie.


----------



## charmesh

guccimamma said:


> i'd rather see caitlyn in that ensemble



I wouldn't. She looked good in those pictures but everyone is forgetting what she airbrushed to high heaven. Even Kris looks good with proper airbrushing. I remember what Bruce looked like a couple of weeks ago while running around the Bu.


----------



## charmesh

Double post


----------



## gracekelly

ByeKitty said:


> Not sure about the Ireland one, didn't Kimmy hate their honeymoon there? No Hermès and Givenchy in sight!
> 
> Oh, and "Sud West" could also be "Midi West", maybe?



Yup.  

Horrible thought. '

Mae West.


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> Caitlyn would rock it!
> 
> by vulgar, I was referring to her recent tweets. If all else fails to gain attention, yell and swear. WTG Kimmie.



i thought you meant the green dress.


----------



## guccimamma

charmesh said:


> I wouldn't. She looked good in those pictures but everyone is forgetting what she airbrushed to high heaven. Even Kris looks good with proper airbrushing. I remember what Bruce looked like a couple of weeks ago while running around the Bu.



i couldn't sleep and watched Kardashians last night (first time in months) 

his neck don't match the face.....looked like a 65 year old sun damaged man.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> What the...? She looks like an ape climbing into a car for the first time



What's up with those odd bumps poking up near her bra band??


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> What's up with those odd bumps poking up near her bra band??



Looks like she is wearing a full girdle. Or if she is filming it may be her battery pack for her mic.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> i couldn't sleep and watched Kardashians last night (first time in months)
> 
> his neck don't match the face.....looked like a 65 year old sun damaged man.



I bet Caitlyn looks pretty rough with out glam squad prep , air brushing, lense filters, Photoshop etc. can't wait for the 1st pap snaps. Now those will be eye opening.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> Looks like she is wearing a full girdle. Or if she is filming it may be her battery pack for her mic.



Sure, could be. I thought those packs tho are like small boxes.


----------



## charmesh

VickyB said:


> I bet Caitlyn looks pretty rough with out glam squad prep , air brushing, lense filters, Photoshop etc. can't wait for the 1st pap snaps. Now those will be eye opening.



Like looking at Kris when Splash doesn't airbrush the photos.


----------



## VickyB

charmesh said:


> Like looking at Kris when Splash doesn't airbrush the photos.



Totes! Probably worse


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ladybug09 said:


> So, is she wearing the a$$less chap version of SPANX???Cause I don't understand why we are still seeing her but through her clothing.



I swear I could see the veins on her boobs in that dress and I was trying hard not to look!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> I bet Caitlyn looks pretty rough with out glam squad prep , air brushing, lense filters, Photoshop etc. can't wait for the 1st pap snaps. Now those will be eye opening.



That pic of the ankle that wasn't retouched is probably a good example of what's to come. It's amazing what a team of people with soft lens, makeup and air brushing can do for you. It definitely worked in those pics though.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Someone fill me in. Who's Ricardo??


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Someone fill me in. Who's Ricardo??



Riccardo Tisci, Creative Director for Givenchy... and Kanyes 'man friend'


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Riccardo Tisci, Creative Director for Givenchy... and Kanyes 'man friend'



Got it!


----------



## iluvmybags

*The Truth About How Kim Kardashian West Got Pregnant Again*



> Having a big family was always a dream of Kim Kardashian West&#8216;s &#8212; and something she just assumed would fall into place when the time was right.
> 
> But after having daughter North, who turns 2 on June 15, the reality queen had an inkling things might not go as smoothlythe second time around because of her complicated delivery due to preeclampsia, a potentially dangerous condition in which a woman&#8217;s blood pressure skyrockets during pregnancy.
> 
> Kardashian West, 34, and husband Kanye West, 37, began trying to expand their family eight months ago but it wasn&#8217;t until the couple had the help of in vitro fertilization that they were able to conceive.
> 
> &#8220;Kim also had three surgeries to repair her uterus,&#8221; a source close to the star tells PEOPLE. &#8220;The inner lining had been so damaged that she was told conceiving on her own wasn&#8217;t possible.&#8221;
> 
> With the help of her fertility doctors, Kardashian West had IVF treatment with hormones four months ago, which sadly didn&#8217;t take.
> 
> The next month, the couple conceived using IVF, but on Kardashian West&#8217;s natural cycle, without hormones. (And no, the source says, she isn&#8217;t expecting twins!)
> 
> Kardashian West is thrilled &#8212; but having a hard time with the pregnancy. &#8220;I have the worst morning sickness, day sickness, night sickness,&#8221; she told reporters Monday night at the Council of Fashion Designers of America Awards. Adds the source, &#8220;this pregnancy is very different because she&#8217;s sick all the time. She&#8217;s very nauseous and very tired.&#8221;
> 
> The source says the pair are expecting a high-risk delivery &#8220;but are prepared. It&#8217;s been a long road, and they are just so thankful to the doctors because they said she would never conceive again.&#8221; The source also says this pregnancy will also likely be Kardashian West&#8217;s last because of the complications she&#8217;s already experienced.
> 
> For now, her priority is to simply take care of herself. &#8220;She&#8217;s trying to rest and doing what she can to not get preeclampsia again, but there&#8217;s a chance she might,&#8221; says the source. Adds Dr. Lisa Masterson, an OB/GYN who has not treated Kardashian West: &#8220;[Her condition] does tend to repeat itself. The best thing she could do is just be healthy &#8212; eat right and exercise.&#8221;
> 
> Struggles aside, the miracle of being pregnant isn&#8217;t lost on the expectant star. &#8220;I&#8217;m so grateful to even be pregnant when we didn&#8217;t think it would ever happen for us,&#8221; she said. &#8220;It is so worth it!&#8221;
> 
> For more on Kardashian West&#8217;s struggle to conceive and all the emotional details, pick up the latest issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday.


http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...-treatment/?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## redney

iluvmybags said:


> *The Truth About How Kim Kardashian West Got Pregnant Again*
> 
> 
> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...-treatment/?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag



"Truth" and "Kim Kardashian" are never to be used in the same sentence. Oil and water...


----------



## charmesh

How do you have IVF without hormones? You need hormones to produce multiple eggs to harvest. Otherwise it's just one egg a month. It would take forever to get pregnant that way. 

And I bet they picked a boy so that Kim doesn't have to be pregnant ever again


----------



## Olechka

She had frozen embryos left from the previous ivf and just used the embryo and did not go through injections. She just had an embryo transfer


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't believe this story. How can you really "try" and "have sex 500 times a day" with your husband when you're not even in the same country most of the time, and when you are, you don't live together? What I'm trying to get at is she barely even tried with Kanye, because they literally were not together most of the time, yet she's claiming she had fertility issues? It doesn't add up.


----------



## tweegy

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't believe this story. How can you really "try" and "have sex 500 times a day" with your husband when you're not even in the same country most of the time, and when you are, you don't live together? What I'm trying to get at is she barely even tried with Kanye, because they literally were not together most of the time, yet she's claiming she had fertility issues? It doesn't add up.




They had sex in the bathroom that time [emoji53] don't that count?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

If she stays sick for a while and can't eat then she will probably lose weight before she gains this time around.

Probably not the right place to ask this lol but how do you avoid preeclampsia? I need to put that down in a notebook somewhere.

Didn't Khloe struggle to get pg as well?

500 times a day is yet another exaggeration of hers. Depending on what Kanye's sperm analysis was doctors recommend to keep the sperm "healthy" to do it every other day or even once a day during your fertile period is suffice. Fertile period is typically only about five days a cycle anyway so Kanye was probably around for a week and then left lol


----------



## Oryx816

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't believe this story. How can you really "try" and "have sex 500 times a day" with your husband when you're not even in the same country most of the time, and when you are, you don't live together? What I'm trying to get at is she barely even tried with Kanye, because they literally were not together most of the time, yet she's claiming she had fertility issues? It doesn't add up.




Yes!  Let's not forget the hours she also spends in a chair getting worked on by her "glam squad", and her daily pap stroll.  Also, does she not shower and get glammed up again after all these sexy time interludes?  Her math might add up if he is a one minute man.


----------



## Sasha2012

When it comes to maternity wear, Kim Kardashian is the undisputed leader in breaking the rules.

On Tuesday - despite earlier complaining about morning sickness - the pregnant 34-year-old squeezed her incredible figure into a skintight latex dress by Atsuko Kudo to promote an energy drink in Nashville, Tennessee.

Kim revealed on Sunday night that is expecting her second child with husband Kanye West, but it seems the self-confessed workaholic is in no rush to put her feet up, or tone her racy wardrobe down either.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-dress-plunging-neckline.html#ixzz3bxLF4R1X


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> They had sex in the bathroom that time [emoji53] don't that count?




Yes, it counts as a moment of vulgarity because we all know about it and wish to high heaven we didn't.


----------



## Oryx816

"Incredible figure"? Yes, I suppose it does defy belief.

I find it odd that she would be chosen to promote an energy drink.  She hardly strikes me as a picture of vigor and unbridled energy.  Unless they are interested in marketing to sloths.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Her left implant looks wonky on the bottom inside


----------



## Oryx816

Ugh, you can even see her belly button.  I hate when she wears these condom dresses.  She wore a similar number in Australia that was equally revolting.


----------



## Sassys

So Kim thinks she is A List, yet she gets these bullcrap endorsments. Kendell is the face of Estee Lauder and her BFF is the face of Guess. Kim's BFF is now the face of Roberto Cavalli and Kim is STILL hocking diet pills and energy drinks. She has yet to get a major endorsement after all these years.


----------



## glamourous1098

Why is she wearing a condom?


----------



## Freckles1

glamourous1098 said:


> Why is she wearing a condom?




I die!!!!


----------



## purseproblm

glamourous1098 said:


> Why is she wearing a condom?



I'm going with she rips of little bits and hands them out to couples in need.


----------



## guccimamma

that outfit doesn't look healthy for a baby


----------



## mrsinsyder

She wore that already.


----------



## pukasonqo

nothing new on that outfit, boobs showing? tick, encased like a sausage? tick, unflattering colour? tick
i will propose western west, birkin west, gone west, trade west, out west


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> That pic of the ankle that wasn't retouched is probably a good example of what's to come. It's amazing what a team of people with soft lens, makeup and air brushing can do for you. It definitely worked in those pics though.



Yes! I noticed that too.


----------



## VickyB

Olechka said:


> She had frozen embryos left from the previous ivf and just used the embryo and did not go through injections. She just had an embryo transfer



I'm at a loss here. When/how long has she been under going IVF? It's a grueling, selfless  and dedicated process - way above what we perceive to be Kim's abilities.
If she'd going thru this, we would have been along day by day for the ride via insta, eonline etc. What gives?


----------



## VickyB

jimmyshoogirl said:


> If she stays sick for a while and can't eat then she will probably lose weight before she gains this time around.
> 
> Probably not the right place to ask this lol but how do you avoid preeclampsia? I need to put that down in a notebook somewhere.
> 
> Didn't Khloe struggle to get pg as well?
> 
> 500 times a day is yet another exaggeration of hers. Depending on what Kanye's sperm analysis was doctors recommend to keep the sperm "healthy" to do it every other day or even once a day during your fertile period is suffice. Fertile period is typically only about five days a cycle anyway so Kanye was probably around for a week and then left lol



Shouldn't be pretty much over morning sickness as she's gotta be at least 3 months preggers, right???


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> When it comes to maternity wear, Kim Kardashian is the undisputed leader in breaking the rules.
> 
> On Tuesday - despite earlier complaining about morning sickness - the pregnant 34-year-old squeezed her incredible figure into a skintight latex dress by Atsuko Kudo to promote an energy drink in Nashville, Tennessee.
> 
> Kim revealed on Sunday night that is expecting her second child with husband Kanye West, but it seems the self-confessed workaholic is in no rush to put her feet up, or tone her racy wardrobe down either.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-dress-plunging-neckline.html#ixzz3bxLF4R1X



Everything about this is hideous. Who is telling her she looks attractive or does she just go with what she thinks looks good? At this point, all I can think is that all the years of drama and bad fashion and idiotic posts have got to be one enormous hoax on the world at large. I think I JUST CAN'T any longer.


----------



## Bzemom

Ladybug09 said:


> So, is she wearing the a$$less chap version of SPANX???Cause I don't understand why we are still seeing her but through her clothing.


 


I think her wardrobe will be shear the whole pregnancy.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I do find it very ironic that the most self absorbed and narcissistic women on earth ended up with a guy who has man boobs, neck fat and is overall not sexually appealing. Although in saying that someone like Kim coudn't date a Calvin Klein model because he would overshadow her and she knows she won't measure up or be a trophy wife. 

It almost feels like a divine message warning young people that narcissism doesn't pay off.


----------



## krissa

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't believe this story. How can you really "try" and "have sex 500 times a day" with your husband when you're not even in the same country most of the time, and when you are, you don't live together? What I'm trying to get at is she barely even tried with Kanye, because they literally were not together most of the time, yet she's claiming she had fertility issues? It doesn't add up.



Exactly. Plus, they've only been married for a year and she has an almost two year old. I worked in ivf and you have to be trying for at least a year and ivf isn't the first or only option. The timing is weird. It's def looking like a storyline. I'm hoping she's not as vile to fake a miscarriage.


----------



## blackkitty4378

celeb_analyzer said:


> I do find it very ironic that the most self absorbed and narcissistic women on earth ended up with a guy who has man boobs, neck fat and is overall not sexually appealing. Although in saying that someone like Kim coudn't date a Calvin Klein model because he would overshadow her and she knows she won't measure up or be a trophy wife.
> 
> It almost feels like a divine message warning young people that narcissism doesn't pay off.



Because she has no true identity. Narcissism is, among other things, a false sense of self/ego. If you look at Kim, she has always changed who she is based off of who she was dating/hanging out with at the time. She is thirsty for fame and will do whatever it takes to stay relevant.

She's used to being controlled and pimped out by her mother, and Kanye is no different by the way he dictates what she wears and uses her as a trophy to validate himself.


----------



## lizmil

Re faking a miscarriage.  I don't put anything past this bunch.  Plus they snuck in there she can't get PG again.  She wants to mimic Angelina Jolie.  Maybe this will lead to international adoptions (Armenia trip, anyone?). So she can adopt and become  an international spokesperson.  Gives her a new page as she is aging out of the sexpot one.  She and Kanye don't have to spend time with offspring, we have already seen that. Just paps and nannies.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Rumours on the afternoon news here in Oz that Kim is expecting (wait for it and get your popcorn and alcoholic beverages ready)....


TWINS!!

It said they are waiting to announce due to not wanting to overshadow the Caitlyn news.


----------



## VickyB

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Rumours on the afternoon news here in Oz that Kim is expecting (wait for it and get your popcorn and alcoholic beverages ready)....
> 
> 
> TWINS!!
> 
> It said they are waiting to announce due to not wanting to overshadow the Caitlyn news.



 If this is true, I 'm thinking she'll be worthy of petitioning herself as an entry to the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade . She'll need at least 100 peeps handling her ground ties though. Whoa! Look at her go!


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> When it comes to maternity wear, Kim Kardashian is the undisputed leader in breaking the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday - despite earlier complaining about morning sickness - the pregnant 34-year-old squeezed her incredible figure into a skintight latex dress by Atsuko Kudo to promote an energy drink in Nashville, Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim revealed on Sunday night that is expecting her second child with husband Kanye West, but it seems the self-confessed workaholic is in no rush to put her feet up, or tone her racy wardrobe down either.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-dress-plunging-neckline.html#ixzz3bxLF4R1X




WTF is this weird goings-on underneath/between her boobs...? It looks like a bagel or something


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...-out-when-she-s-expecting-baby-no-2-to-arrive

*Kim Kardashian's Due Date RevealedFind Out When She's Expecting Baby No. 2 to Arrive*

Mark your calendars, dolls!

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's second child is coming at one of the best times of the year!

Just a few short days after the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star revealed she was expecting baby No. 2, a source exclusively confirms to E! News that the proud mom is due in December!

In fact, the date lands in the same month when sister Kourtney Kardashian gave birth to both Reign Disick and Mason Disick. Oh, and did we mention the delivery could happen around the holidays? We told you it was a very special time.

"It really has been a really long journey for us and we didn't think it was possible," Kim shared with E! News Monday night at the 2015 CFDA Fashion Awards. "We are so, so grateful and so thankful. We're like over the moon."

She continued, "We've known so early on. It was really hard just because you want to make sure everything goes right and everything is okay because it has been so hard."

For those who may not realize, the second pregnancy comes after the Selfish author talked openly about her fertility struggles with fans. While she experienced many highs and lows on camera, Kim continued to have no regrets about sharing her story in such a public way.

"There are definitely times when I walked out [of the doctor's office] hysterically crying, and other times when I was like, OK, everything's looking goodit's going to be this month," she told Glamour magazine. "The waiting and waiting has been a roller coaster."

While the fashion designer still has a long way to go before welcoming her second child, her family couldn't be more thrilled with the news. Kris Jenner shared her excitement on Instagram about becoming a grandma once again.

"Can't wait to meet your new little love bug!!!!! " she wrote. "Sooooo happy for you guys." As for baby North West, she's still a bit too young to comprehend all the excitement.

"I say there's a baby in my belly. Now she just thinks everyone has a baby in their belly." the brunette beauty joked with E! News. "She doesn't really understand yet, but she will soon maybe."


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

VickyB said:


> Shouldn't be pretty much over morning sickness as she's gotta be at least 3 months preggers, right???




Not necessarily. My sister stayed sick her whole pregnancy. Not all morning sickness goes away during the first tri.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

If the baby is a boy I vote 

Mister West.


----------



## AEGIS

in her Glamour article she says she has become more private


----------



## celeb_analyzer

She said this in an interview "Now I enjoy my family time so much, there is this sense of, If it all went away, and I was just a mom, I would love my life."

I have noticed after she reads a lot of stuff on the net she then tries to disprove people. She went on twitter to  prove she was a good mom in the car accident by not filming north's crying. This was to disprove those who said she seemed more concerned about herself. It's like she has google alerts of herself and reads up what people say about her life being empty and now she has to disprove it.


----------



## Lounorada

StopHammertime said:


> WTF is this weird goings-on underneath/between her boobs...? It looks like a bagel or something



I was wondering the same thing. The skin in between and underneath her boobs looks really strange...

 And that dress is repulsive.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

celeb_analyzer said:


> She said this in an interview "Now I enjoy my family time so much, there is this sense of, If it all went away, and I was just a mom, I would love my life."
> 
> I have noticed after she reads a lot of stuff on the net she then tries to disprove people. She went on twitter to  prove she was a good mom in the car accident by not filming north's crying. This was to disprove those who said she seemed more concerned about herself. *It's like she has google alerts of herself and reads up what people say about her *life being empty and now she has to disprove it.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> *in her Glamour article she says she has become more private*


 





Her lies are comical. At least make them believeable Kimbecile...


----------



## tweegy

celeb_analyzer said:


> She said this in an interview "Now I enjoy my family time so much, there is this sense of, If it all went away, and I was just a mom, I would love my life."
> 
> I have noticed after she reads a lot of stuff on the net she then tries to disprove people. She went on twitter to  prove she was a good mom in the car accident by not filming north's crying. This was to disprove those who said she seemed more concerned about herself. It's like she has google alerts of herself and reads up what people say about her life being empty and now she has to disprove it.




But it didn't even appear that north was crying tho. The kid seemed chill. She was looking looking at Kim like 'you for rel?'


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> But it didn't even appear that north was crying tho. The kid seemed chill. She was looking looking at Kim like 'you for rel?'


 
She probably wasn't crying because none of them were screaming ala fake scene. I have seen clips of Kim, Khloe and Kyle screaming about a bug, but not one of them were screaming and all were calm when the car spinned out of control


----------



## Encore Hermes

It just kinda slow drifted off the road right?


----------



## Queenpixie

Did she like it that much?


----------



## jclaybo

Kim's been carrying twins in her bottom for years, she's like an elephant finally giving birth years later


----------



## guccimamma

jclaybo said:


> Kim's been carrying twins in her bottom for years, she's like an elephant finally giving birth years later



you win.


----------



## VickyB

Babydoll Chanel said:


>



Her hair in the second pic is scary!


----------



## ByeKitty

Queenpixie said:


> Did she like it that much?



Because pink latex, reminiscent of a strawberry condom, is like soooo avant garde


----------



## Avril

ByeKitty said:


> Not sure about the Ireland one, didn't Kimmy hate their honeymoon there? No Hermès and Givenchy in sight!
> 
> Oh, and "Sud West" could also be "Midi West", maybe?



LOL there actually is a Hermès in Ireland (Dublin) but Kimye didn't visit Dublin that time (much to Kimbo's disappointment). They actually visited really odd places considering it was a honeymoon, no romance at all!


----------



## StopHammertime

jclaybo said:


> Kim's been carrying twins in her bottom for years, she's like an elephant finally giving birth years later




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG I die [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

jclaybo said:


> Kim's been carrying twins in her bottom for years, she's like an elephant finally giving birth years later


 

Girl, you just made me spit out my tea...  Comment of the day!


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Oil güÿuf


----------



## ByeKitty

Avril said:


> LOL there actually is a Hermès in Ireland (Dublin) but Kimye didn't visit Dublin that time (much to Kimbo's disappointment). They actually visited really odd places considering it was a honeymoon, no romance at all!



They were in some remote castle with nature all around them! But Kim is a city kinda gal, a "Beverly Hills shopper" like her mother


----------



## pixiejenna

Kimbo doesn't look pregnant yet and should she still be wearing spanx if she is really pregnant. I don't know i guess she is since it's only been one day since it was announced and she's already complaining about it. Way to try to get the attention back on to you and off of Caitlyn Kimbo PMK must be so proud.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Kimbo doesn't look pregnant yet and should she still be wearing spanx if she is really pregnant. I don't know i guess she is since it's only been one day since it was announced and she's already complaining about it. Way to try to get the attention back on to you and off of Caitlyn Kimbo PMK must be so proud.


 
They make maternity spanx.


----------



## Avril

Sassys said:


> They make maternity spanx.



 That should be illegal.


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

lovemeagoodbag said:


> Oil güÿuf




Sorry this was just butt typing

Please ignore


----------



## lh211

lovemeagoodbag said:


> Sorry this was just butt typing
> 
> Please ignore



How fitting for this thread


----------



## Sassys

Rumor is Caitlyn will be the new spokesmodel for MAC.

Kim, may have a nervous breakdown. She has yet to ever get a major endorsement. Only diet pills, sports drinks, green liquor. Last major deal was Sketchers.


----------



## lh211

Sassys said:


> Rumor is Caitlyn will be the new spokesmodel for MAC.
> 
> Kim, may have a nervous breakdown. She has yet to ever get a major endorsement. Only diet pills, sports drinks, green liquor. Last major deal was Sketchers.



Not many premium brands want a porn star repping them.


----------



## Sassys

lh211 said:


> Not many premium brands want a porn star repping them.


 
And Caitlyn didn't have to marry a gay man to get a huge gig with MAC or be alone on the cover of one of the top magazines :lolots:


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...-out-when-she-s-expecting-baby-no-2-to-arrive
> 
> *Kim Kardashian's Due Date RevealedFind Out When She's Expecting Baby No. 2 to Arrive*
> 
> Mark your calendars, dolls!
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's second child is coming at one of the best times of the year!
> 
> Just a few short days after the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star revealed she was expecting baby No. 2, a source exclusively confirms to E! News that the proud mom is due in December!
> 
> In fact, the date lands in the same month when sister Kourtney Kardashian gave birth to both Reign Disick and Mason Disick. Oh, and did we mention the delivery could happen around the holidays? We told you it was a very special time.



What is with the Kardashians taking my birthday? I'm happy to share it with Mason and Reign, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Bzemom

Sassys said:


> And Caitlyn didn't have to marry a gay man to get a huge gig with MAC or be alone on the cover of one of the top magazines :lolots:



Kanye and Kris will probably try for a Vanity Fair cover.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> Geaux (Go) West



Good song by the Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## Eva1991

jclaybo said:


> Kim's been carrying twins in her bottom for years, she's like an elephant finally giving birth years later





ByeKitty said:


> Because pink latex, reminiscent of a strawberry condom, is like soooo avant garde



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## poopsie

Kakes is about as avant garde as yesterdays fart


----------



## ByeKitty

lh211 said:


> Not many premium brands want a porn star repping them.



In Kim's defense, Kelly Osbourne also did it...


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> In Kim's defense...





[emoji53] girl... What?

[emoji39] just kidding tho


----------



## michie

ByeKitty said:


> In Kim's defense, Kelly Osbourne also did it...



Kelly did porn??? 

So...she's due in Dec., supposedly had to have help getting pregnant and the pregnancy was announced on a (not live-broadcasted) TV show? I can see why people are speculating because none of this even makes sense. When was the show taped? And, why would she announce a pregnancy so soon?


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] girl... What?
> 
> [emoji39] just kidding tho





michie said:


> Kelly did porn???
> 
> So...she's due in Dec., supposedly had to have help getting pregnant and the pregnancy was announced on a (not live-broadcasted) TV show? I can see why people are speculating because none of this even makes sense. When was the show taped? And, why would she announce a pregnancy so soon?



Wowwowowoww wait!! I'm really tired so I probably shouldn't be posting! OMG Kelly Osbourne porn  The vision!!! 
What I meant to say was that Kelly Osbourne is also starring in MAC ads... While MAC is a major brand it doesn't seem to be _too_ selective of its ambassadors.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Babydoll Chanel said:


>



Her level of self obsession with herself is baffling. Even the most famewhore of celebs never took it as far as she did/does. Oh and I am still not convinced she is happy with her life. People who are don't need to constantly talk about how they are in such a good place or so happy. She said in the interview she could lose all the fame and be happy, but I won't believe it until it happens. And it never will because fame is the only thing she has to live for. She gave up on love and respect a long time ago.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Wowwowowoww wait!! I'm really tired so I probably shouldn't be posting! OMG Kelly Osbourne porn  The vision!!!
> 
> What I meant to say was that Kelly Osbourne is also starring in MAC ads... While MAC is a major brand it doesn't seem to be _too_ selective of its ambassadors.




Doll...you should rejuvenate yourself with a quiktrim laced with midori for that pop of color [emoji483]


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Doll...you should rejuvenate yourself with a quiktrim laced with midori for that pop of color [emoji483]



Thanks doll, thanks!! I was just putting on my Kardashian Beauty(TM) blush to look like rejuvenated!


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Thanks doll, thanks!! I was just putting on my Kardashian Beauty(TM) blush to look like rejuvenated!




Doll for the true rejuvenated look can only be  accomplished is with a little spritz of a hastily fabricated fragrance


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Doll for the true rejuvenated look can only be  accomplished is with a little spritz of a hastily fabricated fragrance



Is Unbreakable still available?


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Is Unbreakable still available?



maybe on eBay, would be funny to get it now!

found it!

3 piece set, 24.95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNBREAKABLE...796?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4dbafd34


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Is Unbreakable still available?




Is Henwy? [emoji17]

[emoji445]meeeeeemmmoorrrriiiesssss[emoji445]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Created by Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom, this eau de toilette is a unisex fragrance. It combines notes of Italian bergamot, sparkling clementine, Asian saffron, green apple, African geranium, sheer jasmine, lily of the valley, juicy red fruits, texas cedarwood, tonka bean, vanilla bean and dark chocolate.
*Opposites yet always in perfect balance, one cannot exist without the other.*

_Lies! Lies! _



World famous fashion photographer Walter Chin emphasizes the beauty and strength of Khloe and Lamar, their powerful connection, bringing home the notion that you cant have one without the other..* That sometimes the bond between two souls genuinely is, Unbreakable.*

_ More lies!!_



There's something sexy about a couple sharing a scent.

That's what Unbreakable offers that other fragrances on

the market dont; that mix of masculine and feminine.

*Highway robbery 
8.49 at Kmart now*


----------



## michie

Awww...this brings back memories of when I pointed out that they had seemed "broken" after Kourtney's baby shower, thus sparking the rumors of separation and divorce. Oh, Jazzy, where art thou???


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Created by Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom, this eau de toilette is a unisex fragrance. It combines notes of Italian bergamot, sparkling clementine, Asian saffron, green apple, African geranium, sheer jasmine, lily of the valley, juicy red fruits, texas cedarwood, tonka bean, vanilla bean and dark chocolate.
> *Opposites yet always in perfect balance, one cannot exist without the other.*
> 
> _Lies! Lies! _
> 
> 
> 
> World famous fashion photographer Walter Chin emphasizes the beauty and strength of Khloe and Lamar, their powerful connection, bringing home the notion that you cant have one without the other..* That sometimes the bond between two souls genuinely is, Unbreakable.*
> 
> _ More lies!!_
> 
> 
> 
> There's something sexy about a couple sharing a scent.
> 
> That's what Unbreakable offers that other fragrances on
> 
> the market dont; that mix of masculine and feminine.
> 
> *Highway robbery
> 8.49 at Kmart now*



they are still married.... so technically they are unbreakable


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> *they are still married.*... so technically they are unbreakable



They might be but I think she with her family sure broke him, and good.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> They might be but I think she with her family sure broke him, and good.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Awww...this brings back memories of when I pointed out that they had seemed "broken" after Kourtney's baby shower, thus sparking the rumors of separation and divorce. Oh, Jazzy, where art thou???



Does Jazzy not post anymore?? I just remembered as you mentioned her.


----------



## michie

tweegy said:


> Does Jazzy not post anymore?? I just remembered as you mentioned her.



Not unless she's under another name. Otherwise, like the movie, "Girl Gone"...


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Not unless she's under another name. Otherwise, like the movie, "Girl Gone"...




Aww man that sucks...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> So Kim thinks she is A List, yet she gets these bullcrap endorsments.* Kendell is the face of Estee Lauder and her BFF is the face of Guess. Kim's BFF is now the face of Roberto Cavalli and Kim is STILL hocking diet pills and energy drinks. *She has yet to get a major endorsement after all these years.




she needs a new momager!




VickyB said:


> If this is true, I 'm thinking she'll be worthy of petitioning herself as an entry to the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade . She'll need at least 100 peeps handling her ground ties though. *Whoa! Look at her go*!





the image!!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> she needs a new momager!:



oooh, you are not allowed to use the word Momager with out Kris' permission. It's being trademarked. Boy are you in trouble. You know Kris is going ape sh$t right now over Caitlyn.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> oooh, you are not allowed to use the word Momager with out Kris' permission. It's being trademarked. Boy are you in trouble. You know Kris is going ape sh$t right now over Caitlyn.


 
Ashanti's mom should have trademarked Momager longtime ago...  I'm just sayin' she even has the necklace to prove it - LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> oooh, you are not allowed to use the word Momager with out Kris' permission.* It's being trademarked*. Boy are you in trouble. You know Kris is going ape sh$t right now over Caitlyn.





she's what???!! 

i will have to remember that from now on!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ashanti's mom should have trademarked Momager longtime ago...  I'm just sayin' she even has the necklace to prove it - LOL



I remember Tisha Campbell using the term Momager when she was on Rags to Riches TV show. I also remember Brandy using the term.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Rumor is Caitlyn will be the new spokesmodel for MAC.
> 
> Kim, may have a nervous breakdown. She has yet to ever get a major endorsement. Only diet pills, sports drinks, green liquor. Last major deal was Sketchers.





tweegy said:


> Doll...you should rejuvenate yourself with a quiktrim laced with midori for that pop of color [emoji483]



"dead"


----------



## CobaltBlu

*dabs eyes with Charmin(TM)*  Dolls, good times!   


*huffs chocolatey topnotes*


----------



## lh211

ByeKitty said:


> In Kim's defense, Kelly Osbourne also did it...



As much I dislike Kelly, she is still a large step up from Kimmy. The reason she is famous is through someone with a talent, even if it was her dad.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CobaltBlu said:


> *dabs eyes with Charmin(TM)*  Dolls, good times!
> 
> 
> *huffs chocolatey topnotes*




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] this is so wrong...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> *dabs eyes with Charmin(TM)*  Dolls, good times!
> 
> 
> *huffs chocolatey topnotes*




Doll careful.... Wanna borrow one of my Depends TM??


----------



## caitlin1214

Encore Hermes said:


> There's something sexy about a couple sharing a scent.
> 
> That's what Unbreakable offers that other fragrances on
> 
> the market dont; that mix of masculine and feminine.



*cough*CKOne!*cough*



Sassys said:


> oooh, you are not allowed to use the word Momager with out Kris' permission. It's being trademarked. Boy are you in trouble. You know Kris is going ape sh$t right now over Caitlyn.



I'm assuming she's trademarking Momager because Pimp was already taken?


----------



## Sasha2012

He's set to become a father for the second time - and rapper Kanye West enjoyed a solo night out on Thursday night as he no doubt celebrated the big news. 

The 37-year-old rapper stepped out wearing his own unique sense of style, which included a satin burgundy bomber jacket, black jeans and a pair of his Adidas Yeezy 350 Boost sneakers.

The Only One singer cut a pensive look as he strolled out from the Chateau Marmont luxury hotel, after his pregnant wife, Kim Kardashian shot down 'ridiculous rumours' that they are expecting twins.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-reports-expecting-twins.html#ixzz3c7rz8cq9


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Who put a battery in Kim's back? She's been doing the most on twitter, I can't take her seriously. 

I'm not looking forward to the tragic pregnancy fashion


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Who put a battery in Kim's back? She's been doing the most on twitter, I can't take her seriously.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the tragic pregnancy fashion




Maybe she needs the money.

"Kim Kardashian West is famous for charging 20 or 40 thousand dollars per Tweet 

http://www.people.com/article/caitl...cial-success?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She only gets paid for promotional tweets....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ She only gets paid for promotional tweets....




Maybe Chipotle was a promotion lol


----------



## ByeKitty

lh211 said:


> As much I dislike Kelly, she is still a large step up from Kimmy. The reason she is famous is through someone with a talent, even if it was her dad.



Mehh, I don't know, our parents only define us to an extent. She obviously did not inherit her father's talent (poor thing tried though), and she's only famous for being on a reality show, just like Kim. She actually has a non-famewhore sister who didn't participate in "The Osbournes".


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe Chipotle was a promotion lol



True, I wouldn't put it past her. She'll do and say anything for a $


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does she all of the sudden curse a lot?


----------



## lh211

ByeKitty said:


> Mehh, I don't know, our parents only define us to an extent. She obviously did not inherit her father's talent (poor thing tried though), and she's only famous for being on a reality show, just like Kim. She actually has a non-famewhore sister who didn't participate in "The Osbournes".



Yeah she certainly tried though 

What I'm saying is at least someone in her family has some form of talent. And let's take into consideration that she is not as desperate as Kimbecile, for example, she hasn't gone to nearly such attention seeking lengths as the nasty porn star. Trust me, I don't admire either but I have a tiny bit more respect for Osbourne.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So I just saw they are renting out Disneyland for North's bday. It should cost them about a million dollars


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> I remember Tisha Campbell using the term Momager when she was on Rags to Riches TV show. I also remember Brandy using the term.



Jeezus you must have a memory like an elephant. Rags to Riches was my favorite but I couldn't tell you much about it other than the basic premise, let alone remember specifics lol


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> So I just saw they are renting out Disneyland for North's bday. It should cost them about a million dollars



I recall when Mariah and Nick renewed their vows at Disney Land it was stated they shut the park down. The people at Disney said they don't allow such things. You can rent out a section after closing hours.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> I recall when Mariah and Nick renewed their vows at Disney Land it was stated they shut the park down. The people at Disney said they don't allow such things. You can rent out a section after closing hours.




Could it get any better for *North West*?! According  to a source, North will have her 2nd birthday(June 15!) at Disneyland  for a private day of fun, family, and friends. Yep, that's right  *Kim Kardashian West* and *Kanye West* plan to shut the theme park down just for their little girl!!
*[ Related: Kim's Video Game FINALLY Adds Babies! But Wait, Is THIS Supposed To Be North & Kanye?! ]*
 Even though Nori can't enjoy most of the park's rides, at least she'll be able to brag about this perk to her friends one day!
 Well, Considering the tyke had an out of this world party last year (Kidchella, anyone?), we're not surprised her parents decided to outdo themselves this time around! Have a great time, North!
 [_Image via Instagram/WENN._]


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Could it get any better for *North West*?! According  to a source, North will have her 2nd birthday(June 15!) at Disneyland  for a private day of fun, family, and friends. Yep, that's right  *Kim Kardashian West* and *Kanye West* plan to shut the theme park down just for their little girl!!
> *[ Related: Kim's Video Game FINALLY Adds Babies! But Wait, Is THIS Supposed To Be North & Kanye?! ]*
> Even though Nori can't enjoy most of the park's rides, at least she'll be able to brag about this perk to her friends one day!
> Well, Considering the tyke had an out of this world party last year (Kidchella, anyone?), we're not surprised her parents decided to outdo themselves this time around! Have a great time, North!
> [_Image via Instagram/WENN._]


 
You can't rent out Disneyland. You can rent certain areas after the park is closed to the public.


----------



## pursegrl12

how boring it must be to be at Disneyland by yourself!!! It's all about the people and atmosphere as much as it about the attractions and rides...


----------



## charmesh

If Disneyland closed the park for a whole day they would lose tens of millions of dollars. So why would they rent it out for one? Why does the family exaggerate so much? And they act like they are billionaires, at the rate they spend they will be broke in a decade. Especially since Kim is not even the most popular one in her family anymore.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> You can't rent out Disneyland. You can rent certain areas after the park is closed to the public.



That's what I've always assumed but they are making it sound like the park is closing for just them. SMH


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> You can't rent out Disneyland. You can rent certain areas after the park is closed to the public.



they probably have to be there at 6am, fun.


----------



## usmcwifey

They've done it before for Elizabeth Taylor ....but I doubt they'd do it for Kim lol


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> how boring it must be to be at Disneyland by yourself!!! It's all about the people and atmosphere as much as it about the attractions and rides...


 
Agree. Also, since Disney said you can rent out areas after the park closes, then North should be in bed by that time and so should all other kids who would come to the party. So stupid.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> You can't rent out Disneyland. *You can rent certain areas after the park is closed to the public.*




Which makes total sense for a 2 y/o's birthday party...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Some people have WAY too much money. Or too much debt. Probably the latter.


----------



## poopsie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Some people have WAY too much money. Or too much debt. Probably the latter.






Not if you have a third party sponsor the whole shebang. 


can I say that word here?


----------



## Sassys

*How hard is it to sit there, get your make-up and hair done then put on tight clothes. Walk back in forth to car with driver.*


*Keeping up with Kim isn't easy! Meet the woman who tried to live like Ms  Kardashian for an entire week - copying everything from her 'brave' designer  wardrobe to her diet*


*Sally Holmes, an editor at Elle.com,  copied everything from mother-of-one Kim's wardrobe to her beauty routine and  her diet*
*The New Yorker undertook the task in  honor of Kim's newly-released selfie book, Selfish*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ave-designer-wardrobe-diet.html#ixzz3cD5ZNlcM


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> Not if you have a third party sponsor the whole shebang.
> 
> 
> can I say that word here?



Better whisper it.







poopsie said:


> Not if you have a third party sponsor the whole shebang.
> 
> 
> can I say that word here?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Not if you have a third party sponsor the whole shebang.
> 
> 
> can I say that word here?




poopsie - that really made me lol! I guess you'll find out soon enough...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That Disneyland story is bs, the park closed at midnight when I was there for a week!


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> *how boring it must be to be at Disneyland by yourself!!*! It's all about the people and atmosphere as much as it about the attractions and rides...




i don't know..........Clark W. Griswold had a mighty fine time at Wally World! 





charmesh said:


> *If Disneyland closed the park for a whole day they would lose tens of millions of dollars*. So why would they rent it out for one? Why does the family exaggerate so much? And they act like they are billionaires, at the rate they spend they will be broke in a decade. Especially since Kim is not even the most popular one in her family anymore.




yea that was my first thought,too!  no way would they allow that to happen!


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:


> You can't rent out Disneyland. You can rent certain areas after the park is closed to the public.




This is correct. 
My friend is the Chief Medical Director of Disney. I asked her and she essentially said what Sassys said.


----------



## charmesh

Irishgal said:


> This is correct.
> My friend is the Chief Medical Director of Disney. I asked her and she essentially said what Sassys said.



That must be an interesting job. The stories she could tell.


----------



## Irishgal

charmesh said:


> That must be an interesting job. The stories she could tell.




Yes it's a great job. She is a physician obviously, had some other jobs but always wanted to work for Disney.


----------



## bag-princess

Irishgal said:


> This is correct.
> My friend is the Chief Medical Director of Disney. I asked her and she essentially said what Sassys said.




i did not doubt it.

we will just add this to the "lies that kim tells" column - as my mom says "she is going to bust the bottom out of hell!"


----------



## Irishgal

bag-princess said:


> i did not doubt it.
> 
> we will just add this to the "lies that kim tells" column - as my mom says "she is going to bust the bottom out of hell!"




Lol!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i don't know..........Clark W. Griswold had a mighty fine time at Wally World!



Lmao


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> You can't rent out Disneyland. You can rent certain areas after the park is closed to the public.




Exactly.


----------



## Jayne1

The only one having a good time at Disneyland will be Kourt's oldest.


----------



## blackkitty4378

$1 million birthday party? I can't believe it costs that much. Maybe it doesn't cost that much, and they're getting some kind of deal for promoting it? These people don't have as much money in the bank as they want people to think they do, if that 2013 hack is any indicator of their financial status.

I think spending more time with her would be much more worthwhile.


----------



## usmcwifey

blackkitty4378 said:


> $1 million birthday party? I can't believe it costs that much. Maybe it doesn't cost that much, and they're getting some kind of deal for promoting it? These people don't have as much money in the bank as they want people to think they do, if that 2013 hack is any indicator of their financial status.
> 
> 
> 
> I think spending more time with her would be much more worthwhile.




Exactly ...but Kim wouldn't know quality time with her daughter of her life depended on it! I'm sure the child would enjoy a nice little family pool party at home ...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I thought the 'Kidchella" theme she did last year was cute, North was just way too young for it. 

I think the first 2 birthday parties are really for the parents, IMO. The kids have no recollection and probably don't really enjoy themselves because they don't fully understand what's going on but the parents get cute pics and memories.


----------



## ByeKitty

Also even if this party cost a million dollars... Wouldn't you want to wait until North is old enough to remember all of it until you throw such an interesting party? She's turning 2, right? I barely have any memories from that age.


----------



## blackkitty4378

That's an interesting point. I think it is 100% for the parents, like a lot of the things they do, not just this birthday party, is for them and not North.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I thought the 'Kidchella" theme she did last year was cute, North was just way too young for it.
> 
> I think the first 2 birthday parties are really for the parents, IMO. The kids have no recollection and probably don't really enjoy themselves because they don't fully understand what's going on but the parents get cute pics and memories.



I'd go as far to say the first four years especially for something as "grand" as this. What will North enjoy? She can't ride the rides!



ByeKitty said:


> Also even if this party cost a million dollars... Wouldn't you want to wait until North is old enough to remember all of it until you throw such an interesting party? She's turning 2, right? I barely have any memories from that age.




Lol at the rate they unnecessarily spend she got to get while the getting is good. She doesn't know how long her funds will last.

Most normal people that actually think about the kids would want to wait. This seems like it is for them; Like everything else they do.


----------



## poopsie

I can't WAIT to see what Kimbo parades around the park in. Is the smart money on 5" heels and latex or one of Kun -yay's get ups?


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> I can't WAIT to see what Kimbo parades around the park in. Is the smart money on 5" heels and latex or one of Kun -yay's get ups?




If it's hot, a parka with fur!


----------



## lizmil

^ mouse ears and nothing else.


----------



## Queenpixie

Notice how she keeps on bringing up how much pain she is in and how different this pregnancy is...



just sayin


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> Notice how she keeps on bringing up how much pain she is in and how different this pregnancy is...
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin



I'm noticing...


----------



## YSoLovely

Queenpixie said:


> Notice how she keeps on bringing up how much pain she is in and how different this pregnancy is...
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin




#TheDuchessTaughtHer


----------



## michie

I wonder if a party at Disney is some kind of ritual with them. Between Disney girls getting turned out and the fact that North can't even enjoy the attractions, it really makes me wonder. And, I wouldn't put anything past these gypsies.


----------



## Jayne1

I can't see how this pregnancy can be a sham, with a surrogate really carrying.

Everyone is on the lookout for it to be a sham a Beyonce type thing, but it's been done and people will be talking and watching.  Even Wendy Williams said she thinks it will be a surrogate. 

How can you fake that, if everyone is watching for every little detail?


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Also even if this party cost a million dollars... Wouldn't you want to wait until North is old enough to remember all of it until you throw such an interesting party? She's turning 2, right? I barely have any memories from that age.



But then how will people talk about it NOW?


----------



## whimsic

which one of y'all is Wendy?


----------



## Bentley1

whimsic said:


> which one of y'all is Wendy?




Lol, I've always wondered that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

whimsic said:


> which one of y'all is Wendy?







Bentley1 said:


> Lol, I've always wondered that.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## celeb_analyzer

ByeKitty said:


> Also even if this party cost a million dollars... Wouldn't you want to wait until North is old enough to remember all of it until you throw such an interesting party? She's turning 2, right? I barely have any memories from that age.



Because the party isn't about North. The party is about Kim and Kanye flaunting their money to seek the validation they have been seeking for a decade now. Needless to say it won't come and they will keep on doing more attention whoring things till the day they die.

Flaunting their money is the only thing that gives them happiness. They don't have inner peace or true love between themselves.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Kimbo at LAX:*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She really loves that ratty bag and her Faith Connexion dresses.


----------



## zen1965

She looks a mess.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh My Goodness. And so it begins. The months of fashion boo-boos.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

WAIT.

Is she pregnant?


----------



## Mumotons

No ! Just No [emoji37]


----------



## Jikena

Why wear a transparent dress like that... You can see her bra and her  spanx, which is not nice or sexy. I definitely see a little tummy. Why  is she wearing spanx while pregnant though...


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh My Goodness. And so it begins. The months of fashion boo-boos.




I don't think it is a beginning....just an escalation.


----------



## stylemepretty

Showing off your spanx. Keeping it klassy!


----------



## lh211

Jikena said:


> Why wear a transparent dress like that... You can see her bra and her  spanx, which is not nice or sexy. I definitely see a little tummy. Why  is she wearing spanx while pregnant though...



Because she needs to keep all the lumps held in, pregnant or not.


----------



## Jayne1

Well, she's either pregnant, or starting early with the prosthetics and purposely wearing see though stuff so we won't question the fakery. What would Wendy say.

Which is it?  lol


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She really loves that ratty bag and her Faith Connexion dresses.




I hate that bag!  I am also annoyed at how she carries it.  Did she have to sell her bags to pay her mortgage and this is the only one left?  Tired of this bag!


----------



## Eva1991

Don't like that bag either but I'm sure it's not meant to be carried they way Kim carries it.


----------



## Oryx816

Eva1991 said:


> Don't like that bag either but I'm sure it's not meant to be carried they way Kim carries it.




It looks like it might be a shoulder bag.  She seems to just grab it by the strap in such an awkward way....


----------



## Staci_W

I have no issues with the bag. I'm just unsure how she could not know that her dress is see through. No one wants to see your bra and spanks.


----------



## mcb100

For someone with a lot of money, she sure dresses weird while pregnant. 


That dress is totally see through. Whenever I buy something sheer and I'm not sure about it I always pick it up in the light and stick my hand underneath it, to see if I can see through it....maybe she doesn't do that? Lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and here we go... 9 months of continuing fashion disasters....


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> I hate that bag!  I am also annoyed at how she carries it.  *Did she have to sell her bags to pay her mortgage and this is the only one left?*  Tired of this bag!




   it does look old and used up!




mcb100 said:


> For someone with a lot of money, she sure dresses weird while pregnant.
> 
> 
> That dress is totally see through. Whenever I buy something sheer and I'm not sure about it I always pick it up in the light and stick my hand underneath it, to see if I can see through it....maybe she doesn't do that? Lol.





money does not buy you good fashion sense.   she and bey prove that daily!!
and if you don't use it to hire someone who does have good fashion sense - this is how you look!


----------



## Eva1991

Even before she got pregnant her style was a mess. She only wears ill fitting outfits that don't suit her bodytype or her personality.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eva1991 said:


> Even before she got pregnant her style was a mess. She only wears ill fitting outfits that don't suit her bodytype or her personality.




Right. Which is why I'm surprised people are surprised. She doesn't know how to dress her normal, non-pregnant, body. How do you expect her to know how to dress a bump??

I can't deal with the bad under garment situation. She NEVER gets that right. WHY?!


----------



## poopsie

What personality?


----------



## zaara10

She should go back to the jeans, tshirt, blazer & heels look from her Reggie days. That look worked for her.


----------



## redney

Kanye enjoys making her a laughingstock.


----------



## aleksandras

zaara10 said:


> She should go back to the jeans, tshirt, blazer & heels look from her Reggie days. That look worked for her.



Yes! I liked her style back then, mainly because she looked comfortable in those outfits.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Kanye enjoys making her a laughingstock.






reminds me of high school when the guys would get a laugh out of which one could make their girlfriend do anything that he wanted - and she had no idea people were laughing at her.  and of course so was the boyfriend!


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> which one of y'all is Wendy?



I want to know too


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Well, she's either pregnant, or starting early with the prosthetics and purposely wearing see though stuff so we won't question the fakery. What would Wendy say.
> 
> Which is it?  lol




Spanx when you're pregnant? Then I think it's the latter.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Spanx when you're pregnant? Then I think it's the latter.



I used support wear (though not Spanx) when I was pregnant. Just in the first pregnancy, and not in the first trimester. My tummy felt like it needed some support.

I didn't wear that kind of atrocity however.


----------



## Whit3lily

Her breasts look so veiny and gross.Why would she even wear that while being pregnant


Sasha2012 said:


> When it comes to maternity wear, Kim Kardashian is the undisputed leader in breaking the rules.
> 
> On Tuesday - despite earlier complaining about morning sickness - the pregnant 34-year-old squeezed her incredible figure into a skintight latex dress by Atsuko Kudo to promote an energy drink in Nashville, Tennessee.
> 
> Kim revealed on Sunday night that is expecting her second child with husband Kanye West, but it seems the self-confessed workaholic is in no rush to put her feet up, or tone her racy wardrobe down either.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-dress-plunging-neckline.html#ixzz3bxLF4R1X


----------



## Avril

berrydiva said:


> I want to know too



Can somebody fill me in on the Wendy comments - have I missed something?!


----------



## Lounorada

Avril said:


> Can somebody fill me in on the Wendy comments - have I missed something?!



+1


----------



## blackkitty4378

At three months her baby is really small. I doubt it's getting suffocated or hurt by the spanx. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## charmesh

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Kimbo at LAX:*



I had forgotten that she was pregnant


----------



## michie

Avril said:


> Can somebody fill me in on the Wendy comments - have I missed something?!



Me, too. 

However, I do watch Wendy enough to know that she doesn't scour the internet for "Hot Topics", her team does. Hell, she doesn't even control her FB, IG and Twitter. Tristan does!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

We've been down this road before....folks swore up and down she was faking her pregnancy the first go round and it turned out that she really was pregnant.  Time will tell...

She's showing earlier than she did last time around but this is her second kid, from what I've read many women "pop" sooner the second go round. 

Anyway, she picked a fine time to get pregnant (or not). I would never want to be pregnant in the summer. You're hot, irritated and carrying extra weight, I'll pass.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

If we are to believe her infertility issues you can't just pick when you get pregnant lol. You take what you can get.


----------



## stylemepretty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> We've been down this road before....folks swore up and down she was faking her pregnancy the first go round and it turned out that she really was pregnant.  Time will tell...
> 
> She's showing earlier than she did last time around but this is her second kid, from what I've read many women "pop" sooner the second go round.
> 
> Anyway, she picked a fine time to get pregnant (or not). I would never want to be pregnant in the summer. You're hot, irritated and carrying extra weight, I'll pass.



But it works out well for us. I'm excited to see a hot, irritated, swollen Kim parading around in whatever Kuntye puts her in.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> If we are to believe her infertility issues you can't just pick when you get pregnant lol. You take what you can get.



I know you can't really pick when you get pregnant, I'm just saying EYE wouldn't want to be pregnant in the summer time. Seems like a miserable time to be pregnant especially if you live somewhere with high humidity.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I know you can't really pick when you get pregnant, I'm just saying EYE wouldn't want to be pregnant in the summer time. Seems like a miserable time to be pregnant especially if you live somewhere with high humidity.



It's worse in the later months, so if she really is pregnant, it's an okay time, heat wise.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think the fertility issues were a story line. Remember Khloe had the same one at some point.

I remember Khloe's big issue was that she wasn't ovulating. They had her go into the fertility specialist, show her ultrasounds, and the whole 9 yards. I laugh at that (even though I know it is an issue for some) because you can easily not ovulate by being on birth control, which she probably was.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jikena said:


> Why wear a transparent dress like that... You can see her bra and her  spanx, which is not nice or sexy. I definitely see a little tummy. Why  is she wearing spanx while pregnant though...











dangerouscurves said:


> Spanx when you're pregnant? Then I think it's the latter.




I asked about this in her last set of pics where you can see her spanx. Apparently they make spanx for pregnant women! The things we learn on tpf


----------



## PoohBear

They do make maternity Spanx. They're kinda like thin panty hose just in the belly area. The rest is just like typical Spanx. 

Any curious to see how she'll look when the Botox runs out? You are not suppose to get Botox when your pregnant. I'm sure it'll run out before the 9 mos are up.


----------



## Bentley1

jimmyshoogirl said:


> If we are to believe her infertility issues you can't just pick when you get pregnant lol. You take what you can get.




Exactly. Im guessing very few people pick when they will be pregnant, you just take it as it comes. Especially if there are any sort of fertility issues. Also, better to be less pregnant in the summer than 8-9 mths pregnant.


----------



## AECornell

I wore those. It helps when you start getting bigger and you're jiggly in the thighs and butt. Especially when it's warm out and you're wearing maxi dresses, makes you look less flabby.



PoohBear said:


> They do make maternity Spanx. They're kinda like thin panty hose just in the belly area. The rest is just like typical Spanx.
> 
> Any curious to see how she'll look when the Botox runs out? You are not suppose to get Botox when your pregnant. I'm sure it'll run out before the 9 mos are up.


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I know you can't really pick when you get pregnant, I'm just saying EYE wouldn't want to be pregnant in the summer time. Seems like a miserable time to be pregnant especially if you live somewhere with high humidity.



Calabasas is hot in the summer but not humid. Kimbo isn't outside much, just for papwalks. Even if she travels to NYC, it's just a quick papwalk to cross the sidewalk from Kanye's AC'd apt or a hotel to her waiting AC'd car.


----------



## Queenpixie

Lets play a baby prediction game.


*Prediction*

*Gender*: Boy

*Name *(3):  Easton, Wild, Key.


----------



## shiny_things

I'm telling y'all, Kash West is where it's at.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Prediction 
Gender: Boy 
Name: Wylde West


----------



## qudz104

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> We've been down this road before....folks swore up and down she was faking her pregnancy the first go round and it turned out that she really was pregnant.  Time will tell...
> 
> She's showing earlier than she did last time around but this is her second kid, from what I've read many women "pop" sooner the second go round.
> 
> Anyway, she picked a fine time to get pregnant (or not). I would never want to be pregnant in the summer. You're hot, irritated and carrying extra weight, I'll pass.




Off topic but although it's worse to be preggo in the summer, Id rather have delivered my ds before September so he wouldn't  miss the deadline for kindergarten. Now he'll have to bc he's a November baby.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Does anyone know where I can get the non-see-thru version on her dress?


----------



## Eva1991

Prediction: Twins (boy and girl)


----------



## ByeKitty

Eva1991 said:


> Prediction: Twins (boy and girl)


Girl: Kim
Boy: Wilde


----------



## aleksandras

dangerouscurves said:


> Prediction
> Gender: Boy
> Name: Wylde West



This is my prediction also


----------



## Oryx816

Prediction:
She will have nonuplets and will go by the name Nonomom.


----------



## guccimamma

qudz104 said:


> Off topic but although it's worse to be preggo in the summer, Id rather have delivered my ds before September so he wouldn't  miss the deadline for kindergarten. Now he'll have to bc he's a November baby.



he will thank you later if he plays sports in high school, all the boys are older..the younger ones at a big disadvantage.

my doctor told me this when i was debating to hold back or not (dec was our deadline) , it sounded like a silly reason...but so glad we made the choice to redshirt


----------



## bunnyr

There are pros and cons to every choice. Being "first" in this case youngest in class aren't always the best developmentally. Somewhere in the middle is good for me


----------



## redney

bunnyr said:


> There are pros and cons to every choice. Being "first" in this case youngest in class aren't always the best developmentally. Somewhere in the middle is good for me



Agree, particularly for girls. Red-shirted girls are typically first in their class to go through puberty, which itself sucks, and to be the first in one's class to go through it, really tough I would think.


----------



## qudz104

guccimamma said:


> he will thank you later if he plays sports in high school, all the boys are older..the younger ones at a big disadvantage.
> 
> 
> 
> my doctor told me this when i was debating to hold back or not (dec was our deadline) , it sounded like a silly reason...but so glad we made the choice to redshirt







bunnyr said:


> There are pros and cons to every choice. Being "first" in this case youngest in class aren't always the best developmentally. Somewhere in the middle is good for me




True, it's def something to think about. He still has a year or so for us to decide about red shirting him or not. for #2 Id prefer it being born a few months before the cut off so he/she ends up being in the middle then being the oldest or youngest.

Sorry again for going off topic!


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Exactly. Im guessing very few people pick when they will be pregnant, you just take it as it comes. Especially if there are any sort of fertility issues. Also, better to be less pregnant in the summer than 8-9 mths pregnant.


 
I have a friend who is very much into astrology and she picked when she wanted her kids to be born. Both times, she got pregnant when she wanted and sure enough, both kids were the astrology sign she wanted.


----------



## jenjen1964

To answer the Wendy question a few pages back, I think they are talking about Wendy Williams?  Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Sassys

Correct me if I am wrong, has this woman EVER said I love you to her "husband"?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, has this woman EVER said I love you to her "husband"?




The only time Kim says the words 'I love you' out loud, is to herself in the mirror.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> The only time Kim says the words 'I love you' out loud, is to herself in the mirror.


 
So she has NEVER said, I love you to her "husband", but we are suppose to believe this is a real marriage.:okay:


----------



## bag-princess

Avril said:


> Can somebody fill me in on the Wendy comments - have I missed something?!




i was wondering myself 



shiny_things said:


> I'm telling y'all, *Kash* West is where it's at.




too late - Kim Biermann(RHOA) already named her son that and they always want to be the ones that do things first!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, has this woman EVER said I love you to her "husband"?




in the private and intimate alone times together???


of course she tweets it so everyone can see and ooh and aah about it.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> So she has NEVER said, I love you to her "husband", but we are suppose to believe this is a real marriage.:okay:




It's weird, I know. On twitter/instagram she'll say everything she thinks normal couples say to each other when they love each other, except for the simple words I LOVE YOU. Please...  they could at least be better actors and make their fauxmarriage a little more believable.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> It's weird, I know. On twitter/instagram she'll say everything she thinks normal couples say to each other when they love each other, except for the simple words I LOVE YOU. Please...  they could at least be better actors and make their fauxmarriage a little more believable.


 
Exactly. How hard is it to say, Happy Birthday to the love of My life. I love you so much baby/babe. 

Just weird. I've seen people shout out more love on instagram to their pets.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> I have a friend who is very much into astrology and she picked when she wanted her kids to be born. Both times, she got pregnant when she wanted and sure enough, both kids were the astrology sign she wanted.




She's super fertile and lucky. Even with tracking ovulation it doesn't work that way with females that struggle with infertility. I do know a lot of people that start trying and get pregnant the same month. If you are luckily enough to be that couple, good for you. 


Anyway, I really hope struggling to get pregnant is not just a story that they've come up with for ratings.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She's super fertile and lucky. Even with tracking ovulation it doesn't work that way with females that struggle with infertility. I do know a lot of people that start trying and get pregnant the same month. If you are luckily enough to be that couple, good for you.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really hope struggling to get pregnant is not just a story that they've come up with for ratings.


 
This is the same moron who claimed she hated being married to Kris, yet announced to the world she stopped taking her birth control when they were married. This is also the same woman who went to a doc about fertility issues yet she was on the pill. Not once did she say she had fertility issues with her husband, yet she had them when she gets hired as a beard. 

And the dumbest lie of them all. Let me show proof my butt is real by taking an xray, while I am fully clothed, no lead covering and 10 pounds of jewelry on.


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> This is the same moron who claimed she hated being married to Kris, yet announced to the world she stopped taking her birth control when they were married*. This is also the same woman who went to a doc about fertility issues yet she was on the pill. *Not once did she say she had fertility issues with her husband, yet she had them when she gets hired as a beard.
> 
> And the dumbest lie of them all. Let me show proof my butt is real by taking an xray, while I am fully clothed, no lead covering and 10 pounds of jewelry on.



She really did that???


----------



## knasarae

qudz104 said:


> Off topic but although it's worse to be preggo in the summer, Id rather have delivered my ds before September so he wouldn't  miss the deadline for kindergarten. Now he'll have to bc he's a November baby.



You don't have to miss the deadline.  I'm a December baby.... I "missed" the deadline.  The next year I spent about 1.5 months in Kindergarten and then was tested and skipped up to 1st grade.  

Of course that was in the 80's.  I had a friend a few years ago that had her son (October baby) tested outright.  He entered Kindergarten as a 4-year-old.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> You don't have to miss the deadline.  I'm a December baby.... I "missed" the deadline.  The next year I spent about 1.5 months in Kindergarten and then was tested and skipped up to 1st grade.
> 
> Of course that was in the 80's.  I had a friend a few years ago that had her son (October baby) tested outright.  He entered Kindergarten as a 4-year-old.


 
I'm an October baby and went to Kindergarten at 4 and 1st grade at 5. Graduated HS at 17.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Exactly. How hard is it to say, Happy Birthday to the love of My life. I love you so much baby/babe.
> 
> Just weird. *I've seen people shout out more love on instagram to their pets*.


 

Kanye does treat Kim like his little show pony...  but he must not love his pony that much


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rumor has it that Kanye said adios to Tidal and is hooking up with Apple. I guess he heard about the supposed 19 million Apple is giving Drake and said eff loyalty, show me the money. I wouldn't blame him, tbh. Jay needs to go back to the drawing board and think of a new strategy because at the moment Tidal is doing more harm than help for these artists (sales/chart wise)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Has anyone seen the movie Spy? 50cent has a cameo and gets a dig in about Kanye, pretty funny.


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> Kanye does treat Kim like his little show pony...  but he must not love his pony that much



Ricardo is the only pony he wants to mount.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> I'm an October baby and went to Kindergarten at 4 and 1st grade at 5. Graduated HS at 17.



Yep!  But man I didn't turn 18 until Christmas break so some of the stricter college clubs wouldn't let me in until second semester.  



Chloe_chick999 said:


> Has anyone seen the movie Spy? 50cent has a cameo and gets a dig in about Kanye, pretty funny.



No... what did he say?  50 is funny... did you see him on Jimmy Kimmel before Game 1 of the NBA playoffs?  That was a good interview, he was really funny when he talked about Meryl Streep and Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, I've never gotten a D- on anything


----------



## Chloe_chick999

knasarae said:


> Yep!  But man I didn't turn 18 until Christmas break so some of the stricter college clubs wouldn't let me in until second semester.
> 
> 
> 
> No... what did he say?  50 is funny... did you see him on Jimmy Kimmel before Game 1 of the NBA playoffs?  That was a good interview, he was really funny when he talked about Meryl Streep and Kobe Bryant.



No I missed that! I don't want to give away much but he was very generous in helping the CIA and as he was being interviewed he said "YOU DONT SEE KANYE DOING THIS SH*T!" I thought how close to real life that was


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

qudz104 said:


> Off topic but although it's worse to be preggo in the summer, Id rather have delivered my ds before September so he wouldn't  miss the deadline for kindergarten. Now he'll have to bc he's a November baby.




Being born after Sept is not that huge of a deal, honestly. There are ways around it if it's that important to you. You can test out of kindergarten or any other grade. If I'm not mistaking private school is also an option. I, personally, don't agree with the testing out for various reasons but it can be done which was done for me in the third grade. Yea, I graduated with 17 year olds but so what? I was always considered the baby of the class (not mention I've always been really small). I still didn't get from under my parents thumb until I finished college lol. It really seemed like just bragging rights for my parents because it helped me none. At least I don't see that it did. Working a year early when I have my whole life to work? Great :/. All for the parents lol which is how most things go.

The tests now are like 3 hours long for a freaking 3-4 year old. Your child will be just fine going through all grades he/she is supposed to be in.


I also think age requirements differ for different states.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Damn, I've never gotten a D- on anything




What a magazine cover! 'Who whips her kids with a stick?', 'Who waxes their babys eyebrows?'  
Yikes.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I'm an *October baby and went to Kindergarten at 4* and 1st grade at 5. Graduated HS at 17.



me too, i planned for my fall kids to do the same.

i was talked out of it (by pediatrician), and glad for them that i was. every kid is different. it's not just being the youngest by a few months, there is as much as a 2 year swing between the redshirted kids and the late-fall kids that enter early.

every situation is unique.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rumor has it that Kanye said adios to Tidal and is hooking up with Apple. I guess he heard about the supposed 19 million Apple is giving Drake and said eff loyalty, show me the money. I wouldn't blame him, tbh. Jay needs to go back to the drawing board and think of a new strategy because at the moment Tidal is doing more harm than help for these artists (sales/chart wise)




_These h*es ain't loyal..._ 

Jay should have sucked it up and went to that wedding...


----------



## Lounorada

lh211 said:


> Ricardo is the only pony he wants to mount.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Damn, I've never gotten a D- on anything



I have... :cry:
11th grade. Chemistry exam. Monday morning and I had partied all weekend. Pretty much my entire course had. We had an average of 5 points (D) and had to retake the test.  I will never forget this mess.


----------



## B. Jara

guccimamma said:


> he will thank you later if he plays sports in high school, all the boys are older..the younger ones at a big disadvantage.
> 
> 
> 
> my doctor told me this when i was debating to hold back or not (dec was our deadline) , it sounded like a silly reason...but so glad we made the choice to redshirt




Here too. End of Oct and early Nov babies. Even though at the time the CA cutoff was Dec 2nd, we chose to give them a "bonus" year of 1/2 day preschool. It was a great decision for emotional maturity as well as growth/size...although who would have known they'd both grow to be taller than 6'4 while still in their teens. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## knasarae

I definitely agree it depends on the child. Clearly I was bored, because the suggestion to bump me came from my teacher. I actually tested well enough for 2nd grade but all parties agreed that would be too much of an adjustment for me. I agree that probably wouldn't have worked out well either. 

Then I spent 5 years in college due to changing majors so it all worked out in the end. But I'm glad I spent that extra year kickin it in college than kickin it at home with Sesame St. Lolol.


----------



## sugarsam

There is a pic of Kim on Twiiter at Kanye's birthday, and she is already showing.
I would post but don't know how.


----------



## Freckles1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> We've been down this road before....folks swore up and down she was faking her pregnancy the first go round and it turned out that she really was pregnant.  Time will tell...
> 
> She's showing earlier than she did last time around but this is her second kid, from what I've read many women "pop" sooner the second go round.
> 
> Anyway, she picked a fine time to get pregnant (or not). I would never want to be pregnant in the summer. You're hot, irritated and carrying extra weight, I'll pass.




Yep I believe you "pop" waaay sooner with the deuce! 
And better to be pregnant in the summer in the early months. Have that baby in Dec or Jan!!!


----------



## Sarni

So she rented out staples center for his birthday?? These people are just ridiculous with their spending!!


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> We've been down this road before....folks swore up and down she was faking her pregnancy the first go round and it turned out that she really was pregnant.  Time will tell...



There were only a few who thought she might be faking it, but to most of us, she looked so pregnant, with all the swelling.. it was impossible to fake such a look. She was bursting.


As you said, time will tell with this one.


----------



## lanasyogamama

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the non-see-thru version on her dress?



I've been looking at the enza costa doubled dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sarni said:


> So she rented out staples center for his birthday?? These people are just ridiculous with their spending!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025159



This is actually a cute idea. I wonder who won, East or West.


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> There were only a few who thought she might be faking it, but to most of us, she looked so pregnant, with all the swelling.. it was impossible to fake such a look. She was bursting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, time will tell with this one.




Can't fake those feet of hers!  They were like hams!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lanasyogamama said:


> I've been looking at the enza costa doubled dress




Thanks! I will look into them!


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> Agree, particularly for girls. Red-shirted girls are typically first in their class to go through puberty, which itself sucks, and to be the first in one's class to go through it, really tough I would think.



It totally sucks, especially when your bffs are those skinny flat as a board body types. I had to wear a bra in 5th grade so then naturally all my friends had to get them too. And on a nearly daily basis i had to hear about so in so is wearing a bra because of me even though they don't need it. 







Sassys said:


> Damn, I've never gotten a D- on anything




That's a pretty good grade all things considering. . . they must have graded on a curve.







Sarni said:


> So she rented out staples center for his birthday?? These people are just ridiculous with their spending!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025159



My guess is they got it comped we know the K klan doesn't pay for anything. Free publicly for them because we know that it will be all over the place with fhe Ks involved. It only counts if it happens in front of the camera with these people.


----------



## Sasha2012

Now that is some birthday present!

To celebrate Kanye West turning 38 on Monday, his wife Kim Kardashian, 34, went all out as she led him blindfolded to the Staples Center in Los Angeles for a star-studded party.

Having hired the whole 20,000-seat home of the Los Angeles Lakers, up first, Kanye got to play basketball with his favourite NBA players - and Justin Bieber too.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-Kanye-West-play-players.html#ixzz3cXl5hMyy


----------



## stylemepretty




----------



## Encore Hermes

Lsa


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I find what she doesn't say about him much more telling than what she does say. We never hear her calling him her soul mater, the only person she will ever love, her lover etc. It's always her best friend. 

Also this quote of hers "Now I enjoy my family time so much, there is this sense of, If it all went away, and I was just a mom, I would love my life", it is obviously not true, she would be lost without fame. I have noticed that she tends to speak how she thinks in love couples, and happy people to. I think she desperately wants to feel this way, but I don't think she does. I remember at one point she was gushing so much about Kris humphries and look at them now, divorced. it's like she likes the idea of being in love more than she actually likes kanye.


----------



## YSoLovely

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 3025489
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025490
> 
> Lsa




Photoshop skills on fleek! 


Maybe OT, but when did the Lakers Girls get so basic? Yikes.


----------



## Oryx816

YSoLovely said:


> Photoshop skills on fleek!
> 
> 
> Maybe OT, but when did the Lakers Girls get so basic? Yikes.






Maybe these are the understudies?


----------



## Lounorada

I wouldn't be surprised if Kanyes birthday 'event' was paid for by E! and cameras were rolling... 

They are such a repulsive, pretentious bunch of people.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Kanyes birthday 'event' was paid for by E! and cameras were rolling...
> 
> They are such a repulsive, pretentious bunch of people.




+1    

and that pic of him in a blindfold - as if he had no idea what was up!


----------



## Sassys

I will NEVER understand how a grown woman takes selfies and pokes her tongue out. It truly boggles my mind.  I will never forget a few years ago I was at the hairdresser and this woman who shares my hairdresser told her 14yr old daughter who was taking selfies at the salon, you have one more year if that stupidness and then it stops. She said loud enough for everyone to hear, I am not raising some stupid woman who takes pics of herself and makes kissy faces and pokes her tongue out. I gave her mother a high five.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> +1
> 
> and that pic of him in a blindfold - as if he had no idea what was up!



Exactly. Kanye knew every last detail of what was happening. I'm sure it was all his idea, him being a 'genius' and all...


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Exactly. Kanye knew every last detail of what was happening. I'm sure it was all his idea, him being a 'genius' and all...




oh yea! i bet kim was given a list that she had to follow to the T on how he wanted it go!


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> *Photoshop skills on fleek!*
> 
> 
> Maybe OT, but when did the Lakers Girls get so basic? Yikes.


That use of fleek is much better than using it to describe eyebrows.


----------



## Oryx816

Sassys said:


> I will NEVER understand how a grown woman takes selfies and pokes her tongue out. It truly boggles my mind.  I will never forget a few years ago I was at the hairdresser and this woman who shares my hairdresser told her 14yr old daughter who was taking selfies at the salon, you have one more year if that stupidness and then it stops. She said loud enough for everyone to hear, I am not raising some stupid woman who takes pics of herself and makes kissy faces and pokes her tongue out. I gave her mother a high five.




Thank you for sharing that story....it gives me hope that humanity will not devolve into an army of kimbeciles.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I will NEVER understand how a grown woman takes selfies and pokes her tongue out. It truly boggles my mind.  I will never forget a few years ago I was at the hairdresser and this woman who shares my hairdresser told her 14yr old daughter who was taking selfies at the salon, you have one more year if that stupidness and then it stops. She said loud enough for everyone to hear, I am not raising some stupid woman who takes pics of herself and makes kissy faces and pokes her tongue out. I gave her mother a high five.



i give that mom a high five too. 

monitoring my child's (middle school)instagram has become a daily occurrence for me, and i am absolutely shocked by what kids are allowed to do.  one girl takes daily close up bikini photos and posts 50 shades of grey quotes... and it turns out it is her mom who takes them, she even comments...she thinks it's fabulous. i want to cry, the girl looks 30.


----------



## mcb100

I don't necessarily think that young girls who are teenagers like 17 and 18 year olds shouldn't have facebook and instagrams. (Nowadays I see 14 and 15 year olds with them though, and I think that's too young considering most of the photos they post are inappropriate.) But I think there's kind of a right way to do it and a wrong way. If the sole purpose of having a social media page is to reach out and connect with friends, maybe some who've moved out of state or now to go to different schools and socialize with your peers, I really don't see any problem with it. Even some selfies are fine. I like photographs because they capture special memories. I even post a lot of photos on my own social media page. (Course, most of them are photos of my pet or photos of places far from home that I've traveled to, memories, things like that.) It's the younger girls that are always posting bikini photos or sexy photos that aren't even 21 yet that bother me. Most of them look very try-too-hard too, with their face and hair made up for the day only for the sole purpose of taking photos of themselves. Also, I see a lot of girls in their late teens who are either attending college or working an internship/important job or something like that writing their EVERY SINGLE thought up on facebook which I don't approve of. Writing about how their pissed off, I see a lot of statuses complaining about baby daddys/downright cursing people out, etc. Totally inappropriate. What if your work sees that? How are people going to take you seriously as a professional or future professional when they can look you up on facebook and see you cussing everyone out and putting your whole life dilemmas out there? (Same thing for drunk photos. If you're going to be entering your career within a year or so, and colleagues can add you, etc. stay away from inappropriate pics.)


However, Kim is an adult, same as Khole, and they don't have "normal careers" they're reality TV stars who make public appearances, so in some way or another, it's probably fine for them to be so self absorbed on instagram and the like. However, Kendall & Kyle....ehhhh, I wish they would wait till they're 21 to post some of the kinds of photos that they post.


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> Now that is some birthday present!
> 
> To celebrate Kanye West turning 38 on Monday, his wife Kim Kardashian, 34, went all out as she led him blindfolded to the Staples Center in Los Angeles for a star-studded party.
> 
> Having hired the whole 20,000-seat home of the Los Angeles Lakers, up first, Kanye got to play basketball with his favourite NBA players - and Justin Bieber too.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-Kanye-West-play-players.html#ixzz3cXl5hMyy



Blindfolding him to lead him to a room full of muscular, athletic men. I think she knows him better than we give her credit for


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> oh yea! i bet kim was given a list that she had to follow to the T on how he wanted it go!



Kimmie idoesn't lift a finger to do any event planning. E! staffers or an event planner does everything.


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Kanyes birthday 'event' was paid for by E! and cameras were rolling...
> 
> They are such a repulsive, pretentious bunch of people.



If the leaked financial reports are anything to be believed, she wouldn't be able to spend that kind of money.... unless he's paying for it of course, or as you say, E! as usual. 

There hasn't been any evidence yet that they are capable of celebrating/walking/doing anything in the absence of a camera yet


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Kanyes birthday 'event' was paid for by E! and cameras were rolling...
> 
> *They are such a repulsive, pretentious bunch of people.*



Nailed it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lh211 said:


> Blindfolding him to lead him to a room full of muscular, athletic men. I think she knows him better than we give her credit for



:lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

lh211 said:


> Blindfolding him to lead him to a room full of muscular, athletic men. I think she knows him better than we give her credit for


----------



## usmcwifey

I guess north didn't receive her invitation to her dads party....or maybe she wasn't invited


----------



## Encore Hermes

lh211 said:


> Blindfolding him to lead him to a room full of muscular, athletic men. I think she knows him better than we give her credit for



Post of the day!


----------



## bag-mania

^^Hey, that party was not for children.


----------



## usmcwifey

Neither are Fashion shows ...yet they still take her there... I didn't really see anything that screamed "not for kids" ...but just my opinion


----------



## yajaira

Sasha2012 said:


> Now that is some birthday present!
> 
> To celebrate Kanye West turning 38 on Monday, his wife Kim Kardashian, 34, went all out as she led him blindfolded to the Staples Center in Los Angeles for a star-studded party.
> 
> Having hired the whole 20,000-seat home of the Los Angeles Lakers, up first, Kanye got to play basketball with his favourite NBA players - and Justin Bieber too.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-Kanye-West-play-players.html#ixzz3cXl5hMyy



omg i bet you ,the laker players are having a good laugh at kanyes basketball skills or maybe they got paid to let him win lol and kim looks so insecure next to those cheerleaders


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Judging by that vid, Ye was probably the last kid to get picked in gym, lol. At least he was smiling and appeared to be enjoying himself. Yes for Fetty playing in the background...I love "My Way".


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Beverly Hills. (June 9)


----------



## littlerock

She definitely pregnant.


----------



## Encore Hermes

There are never paps in that parking structure hanging around.


----------



## Bentley1

She doesn't look pregnant to me. Not yet. She's Just sporting a pooch, which has been seen on her many times before.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Her and that little ratty pandora lol. It's already an oddly shaped bag and the way she carries it just doesn't look good at all. It looks like it wants to run away and quick!

I understand having a beater for everyday but dang that one need to be relieved of its duties.


----------



## Oryx816

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Her and that little ratty pandora lol. It's already an oddly shaped bag and the way she carries it just doesn't look good at all. It looks like it wants to run away and quick!
> 
> I understand having a beater for everyday but dang that one need to be relieved of its duties.




ALL.OF.THIS!

I have said it before and will say it again, I think she sold her bags on eBay to pay her mortgage or some procedure and this is the only bag she has left.  It is a rag.  Hate this bag AND the way she carries it.


----------



## bag-princess

littlerock said:


> She definitely pregnant.





ITA!!!!  you can see that little bump forming!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oryx816 said:


> ALL.OF.THIS!
> 
> I have said it before and will say it again, I think she sold her bags on eBay to pay her mortgage or some procedure and this is the only bag she has left.  It is a rag.  Hate this bag AND the way she carries it.




Yea I'm already not a fan of this bag anyway and she just makes me hate it even more lol. 

Maybe she sold her bags to pay for Kanye's party [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yea I'm already not a fan of this bag anyway and she just makes me hate it even more lol.
> 
> Maybe she sold her bags to pay for Kanye's party [emoji23]




Lmao!


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm guessing that's a full weave she's got on her head considering what the state of her hair must be like after that disastrous bleach job.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Looks like she's carrying this one in her *** again.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'll be happy when she finds a new pair of shoes to run into the ground.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's definitely pregnant. Her legs already look chunkier like they did during her last pregnancy. I'm quite surprised to be honest. I truly thought she was either gonna fake it and use a surrogate, or fake being pregnant at all and pretend she miscarried.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like the bag... But then again, I'm a ratty bag kinda girl


----------



## manpursefan

Kim needs to stop making babies with kanye


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Shopping + daily pap stroll, check.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Her hair looks like the color of used charcoal in some pics.  She is trying to go for the edgy muted look but it isn't working. She just looks boring.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

labelwhore04 said:


> She's definitely pregnant. Her legs already look chunkier like they did during her last pregnancy. I'm quite surprised to be honest. I truly thought she was either gonna fake it and use a surrogate, or fake being pregnant at all and pretend she miscarried.



Oh I knew she would never use a surrogate. She is too insecure to pose with hot women, why on earth would she let someone else give birth to her baby and be the center of attention?

And there is always a dilemma of her not wanting a surrogate less attractive than her, yet also not being able to handle a surrogate more attractive than her. If it really came down to having infertility problems, I think she would have just been an only child mom. It is just so  disingenuous that she knew she was pregnant yet kept giving interviews suggesting she was having issues.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I like that look.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Exclusive:Kim Kardashian, Kanye West Expecting a Baby Boy!*



Too bad the name *Reign* is already taken! Multiple sources confirm that *Kim Kardashian* and husband *Kanye West* are giving 2-year-old daughter *North*  a little brother. "Kanye loves Nori more than anything, but to make his  world complete he wanted a little boy, an heir," says a source close to  West. &#8220;He's overjoyed!"
 Kardashian is elated as well. "Kim always wanted two kids," says a Kardashian pal. "A girl and a boy."

 Kardashian, 34, and West, 38, documented their struggle to conceive baby No. 2 on E!'s _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_.  Over the past year, the fashionista underwent in vitro fertilization,  consulted a cadre of doctors, and even talked to psychic *John Edward*.
 "Kim was really down about it," a source says of her inability to get pregnant. "And she was worried." As she recently told_ Glamour_, "The waiting and waiting has been a roller coaster."

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...y-gender-its-a-baby-boy-2015106#ixzz3cfCzpuC9 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


​


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Beverly Hills. (June 9)



The dress and shoes are fine but she probably has over 100 handbags, why does she keep using the same one?


----------



## blackkitty4378

An heir to what exactly? Seems a little archaic to me. Wouldn't you leave things for both of your children?


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I don't know what you guys are talking about- I love that bag! It's pretty much the only nice thing she wears at times.


----------



## michie

blackkitty4378 said:


> An heir to what exactly? Seems a little archaic to me. Wouldn't you leave things for both of your children?



I'm sure they mean a son to carry on the name.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Exclusive:Kim Kardashian, Kanye West Expecting a Baby Boy!*
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the name *Reign* is already taken! Multiple sources confirm that *Kim Kardashian* and husband *Kanye West* are giving 2-year-old daughter *North*  a little brother. "Kanye loves Nori more than anything, but to make his  world complete he wanted a little boy, an heir," says a source close to  West. He's overjoyed!"
> Kardashian is elated as well. "Kim always wanted two kids," says a Kardashian pal. "A girl and a boy."
> 
> Kardashian, 34, and West, 38, documented their struggle to conceive baby No. 2 on E!'s _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_.  Over the past year, the fashionista underwent in vitro fertilization,  consulted a cadre of doctors, and even talked to psychic *John Edward*.
> "Kim was really down about it," a source says of her inability to get pregnant. "And she was worried." As she recently told_ Glamour_, "The waiting and waiting has been a roller coaster."
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...y-gender-its-a-baby-boy-2015106#ixzz3cfCzpuC9
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
> 
> 
> ​




I'm glad it's a boy.  Now she'll only have one child to wh*re out in about 15 years.  Poor North yet again. Now the pressure will really be on her as Kim ages.


----------



## Queenpixie

everyone knew its a boy.. its a designer baby.


----------



## blackkitty4378

michie said:


> I'm sure they mean a son to carry on the name.



That's right. I forgot people cared about that stuff.


----------



## Ladybug09

I see nothing wrong with wanting a boy to carry on the family name....now I DO have issues with people selecting the sex of their baby...if (which they probably did) they did THAT, then no cool.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think this baby is going to be Kanye West II.


----------



## CoachGirl12

blackkitty4378 said:


> I think this baby is going to be Kanye West II.


haha, I was just going to say the same thing! LOL

or maybe it will be Yeezy West


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I see nothing wrong with wanting a boy to carry on the family name....now I DO have issues with people selecting the sex of their baby...if (which they probably did) they did THAT, then no cool.


 
May I ask you this. When I had two co-workers adopt children, they were asked if they wanted to choose the sex and both said yes (both wanted girls, neither had other children). What exactly is the difference? Some people treat their pets as their children and they choose the sex of their dog, again what is the difference? Why is okay for people to have plastic surgery (people say, you should keep what god gave you, but it's not okay to choose the sex of your child). Plastic surgery is there to fix what you don't like and get what you personally want, why can't you pick what child you want.


----------



## blackkitty4378

CoachGirl12 said:


> haha, I was just going to say the same thing! LOL
> 
> or maybe it will be Yeezy West



Lol... Either that or something like Jesus... Or something that means "son of God" in a different language.


----------



## lh211

I'm sad that there is any baby. I don't think these people are fit parents and lord knows how many times her pornos are going to come up when these kids are in their teens.


----------



## lh211

CoachGirl12 said:


> haha, I was just going to say the same thing! LOL
> 
> or maybe it will be Yeezy West



I'm going for this.


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Exclusive:Kim Kardashian, Kanye West Expecting a Baby Boy!*
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the name *Reign* is already taken! Multiple sources confirm that *Kim Kardashian* and husband *Kanye West* are giving 2-year-old daughter *North*  a little brother. "Kanye loves Nori more than anything, but to make his  world complete he wanted a little boy, an heir," says a source close to  West. He's overjoyed!"
> Kardashian is elated as well. "Kim always wanted two kids," says a Kardashian pal. "A girl and a boy."
> 
> Kardashian, 34, and West, 38, documented their struggle to conceive baby No. 2 on E!'s _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_.  Over the past year, the fashionista underwent in vitro fertilization,  consulted a cadre of doctors, and even talked to psychic *John Edward*.
> "Kim was really down about it," a source says of her inability to get pregnant. "And she was worried." As she recently told_ Glamour_, "The waiting and waiting has been a roller coaster."
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...y-gender-its-a-baby-boy-2015106#ixzz3cfCzpuC9
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook​


 
Oh course she picked a boy. Like I said before, double the free designer clothes. Girls for North and boys for this new kid.


----------



## blackkitty4378

My initial reaction was that Kanye would be disappointed... He doesn't care about men's fashion hence why he's always looking so disheveled. I would think he would want another doll to dress up in the way he thinks that women/girls should.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> I see nothing wrong with wanting a boy to carry on the family name....now I DO have issues with people selecting the sex of their baby...if (which they probably did) they did THAT, then no cool.


 

playing with a natural creation.  not cool at all



Sassys said:


> May I ask you this. When I had two co-workers adopt children, they were asked if they wanted to choose the sex and both said yes (both wanted girls, neither had other children). What exactly is the difference? Some people treat their pets as their children and they choose the sex of their dog, again what is the difference? Why is okay for people to have plastic surgery (people say, you should keep what god gave you, but it's not okay to choose the sex of your child). Plastic surgery is there to fix what you don't like and get what you personally want, why can't you pick what child you want.


 
adopting is different IMO, because you aren't messing with embryos/genetics.  You are choosing to pick a woman that has already given birth or about to give birth to a girl or a boy.


----------



## blackkitty4378

No religion please.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> May I ask you this. When I had two co-workers adopt children, they were asked if they wanted to choose the sex and both said yes (both wanted girls, neither had other children). What exactly is the difference? Some people treat their pets as their children and they choose the sex of their dog, again what is the difference? Why is okay for people to have plastic surgery (people say, you should keep what god gave you, but it's not okay to choose the sex of your child). Plastic surgery is there to fix what you don't like and get what you personally want, why can't you pick what child you want.




I don't agree with the comparison of plastic surgery or pet comparison but I don't think it's that serious to chose your gender.

When going through IVF the embryos are genetically tested in the very beginning, along with chromosomal abnormalities and a host of other things. So from there you can chose which and how many to implant and or freeze the rest. I mean if we don't agree to selective gender might as well do away with IVF altogether if it's to do with messing with "natures way." Gender selection is not a celebrity thing, it's an IVF thing. 

What should they do close their eyes and chose which one? The doctors ask you which ones. The person can take it a step further and let the doctors chose but why when it's your family and not the doctors? 

To take it even further sometimes people want to implant as many embryos as possible to get the best chance to carrying to term or if they do ovulation induction and multiple eggs fertilize. THEN those people tend to do selective reduction. Now THAT is taking it a bit too far IMO. But all of it is science. IMO we can't say we agree for doctors to play creator and get women pregnant (instead of the natural way) but then when they have the choice in genetic screening to chose certain things because of science it's wrong. The same way people use those testing to not agree to carry a baby with chromosomal abnormalities is similar to the gender selection.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kanye loves Nori more than anything, but to make his  world complete he wanted a little boy, an heir,"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey Jimmyyyyyy!!!!!!  Feels like I haven't seen you around these parts in ages.  Hope you're doing well 


I agree with your view on it.  Comparing surgery to choosing genders = totally different (tamar voice)




jimmyshoogirl said:


> I don't agree with the comparison of plastic surgery or pet comparison but I don't think it's that serious to chose your gender.
> 
> When going through IVF the embryos are genetically tested in the very beginning, along with chromosomal abnormalities and a host of other things. So from there you can chose which and how many to implant and or freeze the rest. I mean if we don't agree to selective gender might as well do away with IVF altogether if it's to do with messing with "natures way." Gender selection is not a celebrity thing, it's an IVF thing.
> 
> What should they do close their eyes and chose which one? The doctors ask you which ones. The person can take it a step further and let the doctors chose but why when it's your family and not the doctors?
> 
> To take it even further sometimes people want to implant as many embryos as possible to get the best chance to carrying to term or if they do ovulation induction and multiple eggs fertilize. THEN those people tend to do selective reduction. Now THAT is taking it a bit too far IMO. But all of it is science. IMO we can't say we agree for doctors to play creator and get women pregnant (instead of the natural way) but then when they have the choice in genetic screening to chose certain things because of science it's wrong. The same way people use those testing to not agree to carry a baby with chromosomal abnormalities is similar to the gender selection.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I don't agree with the comparison of plastic surgery or pet comparison but I don't think it's that serious to chose your gender.
> 
> When going through IVF the embryos are genetically tested in the very beginning, along with chromosomal abnormalities and a host of other things. So from there you can chose which and how many to implant and or freeze the rest. *I mean if we don't agree to selective gender might as well do away with IVF altogether if it's to do with messing with "natures way." Gender selection is not a celebrity thing, it's an IVF thing.*
> 
> What should they do close their eyes and chose which one? The doctors ask you which ones. The person can take it a step further and let the doctors chose but why when it's your family and not the doctors?
> 
> To take it even further sometimes people want to implant as many embryos as possible to get the best chance to carrying to term or if they do ovulation induction and multiple eggs fertilize. THEN those people tend to do selective reduction. Now THAT is taking it a bit too far IMO. But all of it is science. IMO we can't say we agree for doctors to play creator and get women pregnant (instead of the natural way) but then when they have the choice in genetic screening to chose certain things because of science it's wrong. The same way people use those testing to not agree to carry a baby with chromosomal abnormalities is similar to the gender selection.


 
Agree!! Why is IVF okay in some people's eye (which is not the natural way), but choosing the sex is wrong. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I am just curious as to why people are against it.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hey, DC! I come in and out over the years lol! Im good! Hope the same with you!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> Agree!! Why is IVF okay in some people's eye (which is not the natural way), but choosing the sex is wrong. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I am just curious as to why people are against it.




Agree. I, personally, am not a fan of IVF but hey to each their own. My bff struggled to get pg for several years and it was one of the hardest things to witness her go through! But in the end, thanks to IVF, she got her take home baby and that's all that matters.

On the other hand, a friend of ours has gone thru IVF three times and still no baby and people are always judging her and telling her to "just adopt" or "just get a surrogate" (I think the correct term is carrier? If the person carries your egg and SO sperm (embryo vs the surrogate using their egg with SO sperm? Don't quote me on that tho.). Infertility is rough!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Jimmyyyyyy!!!!!!  Feels like I haven't seen you around these parts in ages.  Hope you're doing well
> 
> 
> I agree with your view on it.  Comparing surgery to choosing genders = totally different (tamar voice)




I forgot to quote you but Heeeeyy!


----------



## usmcwifey

Sassys said:


> May I ask you this. When I had two co-workers adopt children, they were asked if they wanted to choose the sex and both said yes (both wanted girls, neither had other children). What exactly is the difference? Some people treat their pets as their children and they choose the sex of their dog, again what is the difference? Why is okay for people to have plastic surgery (people say, you should keep what god gave you, but it's not okay to choose the sex of your child). Plastic surgery is there to fix what you don't like and get what you personally want, why can't you pick what child you want.




Where I work we have an adoption agency adjacent to us and I've talked to a few of the social workers before and they say people come in trying to adopt almost like they're shopping for a toy... They get specific on hair color, eye color, gender and age.... I think frankly that's horrible...this isn't a market place where you pick and choose the product you want....when you adopt you do so to give a child love that perhaps you cannot do on your own (infertility) or you have so much love to give you decide to adopt....I find this pickiness just as deplorable as playing around with your own kids gender or eye color....for someone with "fertility" issues ..Kim should be happy she's even pregnant and be happy with whatever child she's blessed with ....but we all know her infertility issues are BS...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> playing with a natural creation.  not cool at all
> 
> 
> 
> adopting is different IMO, because you aren't messing with embryos/genetics.  You are choosing to pick a woman that has already given birth or about to give birth to a girl or a boy.


 
But if you have plastic surgery, you are messing with what god gave you. Why is it okay if God gave a woman b breast and no butt, for her to go get D breast and butt injections. Isn't it also going against be happy with what God gave you.


----------



## Sassys

usmcwifey said:


> Where I work we have an adoption agency adjacent to us and I've talked to a few of the social workers before and they say people come in trying to adopt almost like they're shopping for a toy... They get specific on hair color, eye color, gender and age.... I think frankly that's horrible...this isn't a market place where you pick and choose the product you want....when you adopt you do so to give a child love that perhaps you cannot do on your own (infertility) or you have so much love to give you decide to adopt....I find this pickiness just as deplorable as playing around with your own kids gender or eye color....for someone with "fertility" issues ..Kim should be happy she's even pregnant and be happy with whatever child she's blessed with ....but we all know her infertility issues are BS...


 
Women look through a book of men, for sperm donations (they want the man to look a certain way), and no one gets on them for that, or they pick women who look like them, for donor eggs, and no one gets on them for that, but as soon as someone admits they picked the sex of their baby, it's a issue.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> But if you have plastic surgery, you are messing with what god gave you.


 
I can't compare the two.


----------



## usmcwifey

Sassys said:


> Women look through a book of men, for sperm donations (they want the man to look a certain way), and no one gets on them for that, or they pick women who look like them, for donor eggs, and no one gets on them for that, but as soon as someone admits they picked the sex of their baby, it's a issue.




I think they do that more so for health concerns...you want a healthy baby after all ...deliberately picking gender or any other specifics of your child is like putting parts together for a doll you want ... TO ME this isn't ok ...but that's solely my opinion


----------



## Sassys

usmcwifey said:


> I think they do that more so for health concerns...you want a healthy baby after all ...deliberately picking gender or any other specifics of your child is like putting parts together for a doll you want ... TO ME this isn't ok ...but that's solely my opinion


 
I've never been to a sperm bank, but if all that matters is the man's health, why is his picture taken, his IQ score given (which I always thought was dumb, just because he is smart doesn't mean his children will be smart), his hobbies listed, etc.


----------



## usmcwifey

Sassys said:


> I've never been to a sperm bank, but if all that matters is the man's health, why is his picture taking, his IQ score given (which I always thought was dumb, just because he is smart doesn't mean his children will be smart), his hobbies listed, etc.




Exactly so all of that should be irrelevant ....I disagree with picking sperm to match your criteria for a child (other than for health reasons) ...


----------



## zen1965

Gosh, here we go again. 
Look at countries where gender picking is common and the imbalances it creates. Can nothing be left to nature nowadays?


----------



## NYC Chicky

zen1965 said:


> Gosh, here we go again.
> Look at countries where gender picking is common and the imbalances it creates. Can nothing be left to nature nowadays?




Exactly what I was thinking 
Female infanticide is real unfortunately


----------



## CoachGirl12

blackkitty4378 said:


> Lol... Either that or something like Jesus... Or something that means "son of God" in a different language.


Right? But I'm sure they would switch it up a bit and maybe pronounce it like hey-sus? Either way, you know that Kanye will get the final say


----------



## charmesh

In the US it's the opposite. People want to adopt baby girls. It's hard to get a girl, I know I'm trying. But I already have boys. And if I had good fresh eggs I would totally do IVF for a girl. But as I said I already have sons


----------



## charmesh

CoachGirl12 said:


> Right? But I'm sure they would switch it up a bit and maybe pronounce it like hey-sus? Either way, you know that Kanye will get the final say



That is the way Jesus is pronounced in Spanish.


----------



## shiny_things

Sassys said:


> May I ask you this. When I had two co-workers adopt children, they were asked if they wanted to choose the sex and both said yes (both wanted girls, neither had other children). What exactly is the difference? Some people treat their pets as their children and they choose the sex of their dog, again what is the difference? Why is okay for people to have plastic surgery (people say, you should keep what god gave you, but it's not okay to choose the sex of your child). Plastic surgery is there to fix what you don't like and get what you personally want, why can't you pick what child you want.



Because it's a human being and your child and you should love it regardless of what gender, sexuality, number of heads, seven arms etc it has.

It's not something to be chosen based on gender. You get into really ugly territory then.

Fine selecting for health reasons, but for pure vanity of preference? Nuh-uh


----------



## ByeKitty

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the thing with IVF is that it's never as random/unexpected as natural conception - if you don't pick a gender, the doc will basically pick for you. Now if the option is there, I can imagine some parents wanting to use it.

I'm really not fond of gender selection though. I mean, where would you draw the line? I can imagine not wanting a disabled child, or a child that's genetically predisposed certain serious diseases, but the gender seems so trivial compared to that. From that, it seems like a small step towards selecting other nonmedical traits - the designer baby scenario.


----------



## CoachGirl12

charmesh said:


> That is the way Jesus is pronounced in Spanish.


Yes, I know, I forgot to add that... was just quoting someone else saying maybe they would name their next baby Jesus but have a different pronunciation to it


----------



## redney

shiny_things said:


> Because it's a human being and your child and you should love it regardless of what gender, sexuality, number of heads, seven arms etc it has.
> 
> It's not something to be chosen based on gender. You get into really ugly territory then.
> 
> Fine selecting for health reasons, but for pure vanity of preference? Nuh-uh



But it's Kim and Kanye we're talking about here


----------



## redney

Just saw this on FB 

Kardashian Koven of witches!


----------



## CoachGirl12

redney said:


> Just saw this on FB
> 
> Kardashian Koven of witches!


LMAO!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ByeKitty said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the thing with IVF is that it's never as random/unexpected as natural conception - if you don't pick a gender, the doc will basically pick for you. Now if the option is there, I can imagine some parents wanting to use it.
> 
> I'm really not fond of gender selection though. I mean, where would you draw the line? I can imagine not wanting a disabled child, or a child that's genetically predisposed certain serious diseases, but the gender seems so trivial compared to that. From that, it seems like a small step towards selecting other nonmedical traits - the designer baby scenario.




Your first paragraph is typically how it works. Why let the doctor chose when you can? Someone has to chose the gender either way. You choose gender along the same time the doctor tells you about any abnormalities. While I agree one is more serious than the other it's all done at the same time.


----------



## Eva1991

Though I completely understand parents who have a preference for a certain gender, I think that deep down every parent wants a healthy baby no matter their gender.


----------



## Swanky

ok, we need to get back on track, debate IVF and gender selection, etc. . . elsewhere.

*Kim Kardashian Blasts Reports She&#8217;s Having a Boy: &#8216;We Have Not Told Anyone the Sex of Our Baby!&#8217;*

                                                                              06/10/2015 at 12:45 PM ET                                     









 Vanessa Carvalho/Getty
*Kim Kardashian West*&#8216;s personal life is subject to countless rumors, but the reality star isn&#8217;t playing around when it comes chatter about her second pregnancy.
 Following widespread reports that she and husband *Kanye* are expecting a baby boy upon her December due date, the mom-to-be decided to nip this particular rumor in the bud.
 &#8220;We have not told anyone the sex of our baby yet!&#8221; she Tweeted  Wednesday, once again clearing up that no, she is not having twins, and  no, she does not have a surrogate.
 She added that &#8220;nothing is confirmed unless you hear it from me!&#8221;

 &#8220;Kanye was of course hoping for a boy, but he and Kim were just so thrilled to even have a second chance at being parents,&#8221; a source close to the family tells PEOPLE. &#8220;A boy and a girl would make things pretty picture perfect.&#8221;
 Previously, Kardashian West, 34, addressed rumors surrounding her pregnancy by firing back so hard (&#8220;Pregnant KiKi does not play!&#8221 that Twitter even contacted her to ask if she had been hacked.
 Nope &#8212; just pregnant.

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2015/06/10/kim-kardashian-pregnancy-rumors-tweets/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> Women look through a book of men, for sperm donations (they want the man to look a certain way), and no one gets on them for that, or they pick women who look like them, for donor eggs, and no one gets on them for that, but as soon as someone admits they picked the sex of their baby, it's a issue.



That happens in real life as well, more or less. We want our partner who'll be the father of our child to have certain qualities that are important to us.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eva1991 said:


> Though I completely understand parents who have a preference for a certain gender, I think that deep down every parent wants a healthy baby no matter their gender.




Agreed. We have two boys already. Pregnant with another boy. Did we want a girl? Of course. Am I going to be depressed and hate this baby? Absolutely not. I want nothing but the best for this baby too and will love him to death. With that being saying I'm guessing "gender disappointment" is a thing. People were so surprised that I wasn't upset to not be having a girl. I mean we knew going in it was a 50/50 chance even with doing the "gender swaying" thing. Just ole fashioned baby making over here lol. None of the extra stuff. We get what we get. 

People are even asking if we will keep trying for a girl. HELL NO! A girl just wasn't meant for us. I guess I get to keep my bags and shoes to myself [emoji23]
Not to mention I think used my last egg with this baby lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

lh211 said:


> Blindfolding him to lead him to a room full of muscular, athletic men. I think she knows him better than we give her credit for


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Kanye loves Nori more than anything, but to make his  world complete he wanted a little boy, an heir,"
> 
> lostflights.com/Commercial-Aviation/6671-AirWestUSMC-DC-9F-4B/i-QMnK2gK/0/S/IMG_0002%20(3)-S.jpg


----------



## Eva1991

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Agreed. We have two boys already. Pregnant with another boy. Did we want a girl? Of course. Am I going to be depressed and hate this baby? Absolutely not. I want nothing but the best for this baby too and will love him to death. With that being saying I'm guessing "gender disappointment" is a thing. People were so surprised that I wasn't upset to not be having a girl. I mean we knew going in it was a 50/50 chance even with doing the "gender swaying" thing. Just ole fashioned baby making over here lol. None of the extra stuff. We get what we get.
> 
> People are even asking if we will keep trying for a girl. HELL NO! A girl just wasn't meant for us. I guess I get to keep my bags and shoes to myself [emoji23]
> Not to mention I think used my last egg with this baby lol



Congrats on your new pregnancy!


----------



## Eva1991

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ok, we need to get back on track, debate IVF and gender selection, etc. . . elsewhere.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Blasts Reports She&#8217;s Having a Boy: &#8216;We Have Not Told Anyone the Sex of Our Baby!&#8217;*
> 
> 06/10/2015 at 12:45 PM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2015/cbb/blog/150608/kim-kardashian-3-300x400.jpg
> Vanessa Carvalho/Getty
> *Kim Kardashian West*&#8216;s personal life is subject to countless rumors, but the reality star isn&#8217;t playing around when it comes chatter about her second pregnancy.
> Following widespread reports that she and husband *Kanye* are expecting a baby boy upon her December due date, the mom-to-be decided to nip this particular rumor in the bud.
> &#8220;We have not told anyone the sex of our baby yet!&#8221; she Tweeted  Wednesday, once again clearing up that no, she is not having twins, and  no, she does not have a surrogate.
> She added that &#8220;nothing is confirmed unless you hear it from me!&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Kanye was of course hoping for a boy, but he and Kim were just so thrilled to even have a second chance at being parents,&#8221; a source close to the family tells PEOPLE. &#8220;A boy and a girl would make things pretty picture perfect.&#8221;
> Previously, Kardashian West, 34, addressed rumors surrounding her pregnancy by firing back so hard (&#8220;Pregnant KiKi does not play!&#8221 that Twitter even contacted her to ask if she had been hacked.
> Nope &#8212; just pregnant.
> 
> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2015/06/10/kim-kardashian-pregnancy-rumors-tweets/




Did she say she's not having twins? I was hoping she'd have twins!

Eddited to add: Just read her tweet. She's not having twins after all.


----------



## Sassys

Old MySpace page


----------



## guccimamma

i think they will name him kanye


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'I'm a PRINCESS and you're not so there!!!' ??


----------



## Coach Lover Too

usmcwifey said:


> where i work we have an adoption agency adjacent to us and i've talked to a few of the social workers before and they say people come in trying to adopt almost like they're shopping for a toy... They get specific on hair color, eye color, gender and age.... I think frankly that's horrible...this isn't a market place where you pick and choose the product you want....when you adopt you do so to give a child love that perhaps you cannot do on your own (infertility) or you have so much love to give you decide to adopt....i find this pickiness just as deplorable as playing around with your own kids gender or eye color....for someone with "fertility" issues ..kim should be happy she's even pregnant and be happy with whatever child she's blessed with ....but we all know her infertility issues are bs...



+1


----------



## Eva1991

Princess Kimberly???? LOL


----------



## bag-princess

blackkitty4378 said:


> An heir to what exactly? Seems a little archaic to me. Wouldn't you leave things for both of your children?





girl you know they think they are royalty!!!   nori is just "the spare" now!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I had forgotten how big headed she used to be. She used to think she was the sexiest thing to have ever been possibly created. Nowadays she doesn't have that and her insecurities come across.

I think Reggie dumping her, or something he said during that time they dated brought her down several notches.

And I said this before in another post, her skin tone was so different. She sprays herself very orange now but looking at her old pics she had such a deep olive skin tone that isn't there anymore.

Oh and I know people say their family has some kind of contract with the daily mail, but I have noticed the DM loves to humiliate her by posting her old pics. You would think if they had a contract then they would also have some control of what could be published.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> Agree!! Why is IVF okay in some people's eye (which is not the natural way), but choosing the sex is wrong. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I am just curious as to why people are against it.


 I haven't read through the thread to see if you got a satisfactory response to this, but the objection goes something like this:  if you select gender among embryos you've created through IVF, that means you are (potentially) discarding embryos that are of the wrong gender.  The objection isn't to IVF or playing God or whatever, but to not being pleased with the embryos you have created.  Although women can produce multiple embryos per IVF round, a very small number of them, sometimes only one or two, will be viable.  What if the one or two are the wrong gender?  The objection is to someone going through all the trouble to create potential life and then discarding perfectly good embryos because they're the wrong gender, and perhaps even trying again and creating more embryos only because the first or second round did not produce a viable embryo with the desired gender.

I don't have a huge opinion on this either way.  Just explaining the basis for the objection.  In fact, IVF related gender selection is altogether illegal in some countries.  *EDITED TO ADD*  There are exceptions to this if a genetic abnormality carried by the parents will manifest in only one particular gender, in which case the need to eliminate that danger to the child can ***** the law against gender selection.  And here in the US, although it is legal, many clinics will not allow it on principle.


----------



## clairerose

Sassys said:


> Old MySpace page



I miss myspace sometimes. I loved fixing my main page with all these crazy gifs and quotes. Those were the days


----------



## blackkitty4378

bag-princess said:


> girl you know they think they are royalty!!!   nori is just "the spare" now!



:giggles: My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> I haven't read through the thread to see if you got a satisfactory response to this, but the objection goes something like this:  if you select gender among embryos you've created through IVF, that means you are (potentially) discarding embryos that are of the wrong gender.  The objection isn't to IVF or playing God or whatever, but to not being pleased with the embryos you have created.  Although women can produce multiple embryos per IVF round, a very small number of them, sometimes only one or two, will be viable.  What if the one or two are the wrong gender?  The objection is to someone going through all the trouble to create potential life and then discarding perfectly good embryos because they're the wrong gender, and perhaps even trying again and creating more embryos only because the first or second round did not produce a viable embryo with the desired gender.
> 
> I don't have a huge opinion on this either way.  Just explaining the basis for the objection.  In fact, IVF related gender selection is altogether illegal in some countries.  *EDITED TO ADD*  There are exceptions to this if a genetic abnormality carried by the parents will manifest in only one particular gender, in which case the need to eliminate that danger to the child can ***** the law against gender selection.  And here in the US, although it is legal, many clinics will not allow it on principle.



If I am not mistakenm I read they can select the male or female sperm to inject into the eggs, so thereis no throwing away unwanted embryos.


----------



## leeann

My money's on Riccardo


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> If I am not mistakenm I read they can select the male or female sperm to inject into the eggs, so thereis no throwing away unwanted embryos.


  yes, that is sperm sorting which increases the odds of getting the desired gender, but it's nowhere near as accurate/effective as creating embryos that have progressed far enough to produce enough cells so that one or two can be removed and genetically tested.  The accuracy rate of sperm sorting vs embryo genetic testing is about 75% vs 99+%.  Given that even without sperm sorting likelihood of getting a particular gender is 50%, sperm sorting  increases your odds of successful selection by about 25-30%, instead of a 49% increased odds of success with embryo testing.  It's still a viable option, especially for those who don't want to undergo IVF (since you can do IUI with sperm sorting) or object to the creation and discarding of potential life.  But those already going through IVF and who require certainty about their gender selection have to test the embryo.  If Kimye did indeed gender select in this case, I'd say likelihood that they opted for sperm sorting instead of genetically testing embryos is nil.


----------



## pixiejenna

If it's a boy I'm guessing they'll name it yezzus jr. That way they can clothe him for life in leftover unsold tour merchandise


----------



## AlbertsLove

Eva1991 said:


> Though I completely understand parents who have a preference for a certain gender, I think that deep down every parent wants a healthy baby no matter their gender.



When I was pregnant. I was asked tons of times if I wanted a boy or girl after I told them it was a boy . I would say girl and the would act offended and say " well as long as he is health" WHY DID YOU ASK!!!!!lol


----------



## zippie

Just a normal looking girl....


----------



## ChanelMommy

zippie said:


> Just a normal looking girl....



Woah...old school Kim!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She effed herself up just like her mother!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm sorry this is mean, but something about her original face is so... dirty and piggish to me.


----------



## michie

She never had a youthful appearance...


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Looking at her old myspace pics and how immature she was at 25, I am sure this  was her mentality when she signed the released of her sex tape:  "I will be so hot and famous and rich and popular and the paps will follow me forever and women will want to be me and I will be this hot young thing forever and men will find me irresistible and I will have an amazing life because there has never been anyone on this planet as hot as me". I truly think she was that narcissistic. I feel sorry for her. It is not even entirely her fault. It was her upbringing in that bubble of Beverley hills. 

I mean even the sex symbol legends like monroe, jolie, megan fox know that there is a certain line you just cannot cross if you still want respect. Sure the likes of jenna jameson have crossed it, but her personal life suffered and all of her relationships have ended in failure. I know Monroe's personal life also sucked but she was no doubt very respected and even today she is a huge icon. People are not ashamed to admit they know her unlike jameson, who many people still pretend to not know.  

IN the real world no one cares how rich or good looking you are, once the world has seen you have sex on camera the pool of decent men who will still want you shrinks to a number you can count on one hand.


----------



## zippie

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm sorry this is mean, but something about her original face is so... dirty and piggish to me.


 
Yep, she looks dirty.


----------



## zen1965

IMHO she looked rather ordinary, Kris was much more attractive in her hayday.


----------



## Eva1991

That pic above doesn't do her justice. She was a beautiful girl before she started having fillers, plastic surgery etc.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> If I am not mistakenm I read they can select the male or female sperm to inject into the eggs, so thereis no throwing away unwanted embryos.


You don't have to throw away unwanted embryos. You can donate them. Many people would kill to have healthy unwanted embryos.


----------



## VickyB

zippie said:


> Just a normal looking girl....




Hmm, leaning more toward ugly girl on this one


----------



## zippie

VickyB said:


> Hmm, leaning more toward ugly girl on this one


 
Hmm, I agree


----------



## Whit3lily

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm sorry this is mean, but something about her original face is so... dirty and piggish to me.


I agree with lanasyogamomma. Contrary to what many people say, I think her post op face looks so much better. She never did look good in her early years. But i still think she looked her best in '09


----------



## Oryx816

A bit of a butterface going on in that shot.


----------



## zippie

oryx816 said:


> a bit of a butterface going on in that shot.


 


lol


----------



## lizmil

pixiejenna said:


> If it's a boy I'm guessing they'll name it yezzus jr. That way they can clothe him for life in leftover unsold tour merchandise



If it referred to anyone else I'd laugh at this as a good joke.  With these too yahoos I think it could be so. I still put my money on Wylde.


----------



## ByeKitty

To be fair, that's not a particularly flattering picture of Kim 1.0... Her make-up was always bad too. But she was beautiful IMO.


----------



## pinkfeet

This pic was already several procedures though. Face and body.


----------



## zippie

I think she has always looked nasty/dirty, just a more plastic version now.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

ByeKitty said:


> To be fair, that's not a particularly flattering picture of Kim 1.0... Her make-up was always bad too. But she was beautiful IMO.



She was never content with being considered good looking. She wanted to be the perfect ideal beauty and that's why she made all those changes to herself. Not surprising considering how incredibly narcissistic she was "im a princess and you're not".


----------



## VickyB

ByeKitty said:


> To be fair, that's not a particularly flattering picture of Kim 1.0... Her make-up was always bad too. But she was beautiful IMO.



Sorry, still ugly girl.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea I never got when people called/calls her beautiful or gorgeous in her past.
I don't think she was ugly tho lol. Damn


----------



## zippie

..


----------



## zippie




----------



## ByeKitty

celeb_analyzer said:


> She was never content with being considered good looking. She wanted to be the perfect ideal beauty and that's why she made all those changes to herself. Not surprising considering how incredibly narcissistic she was "im a princess and you're not".



She made the outside match the inside - that of someone preoccupied with everything about herself, particularly shallow aspects such as complexion, wrinkles and the size of her nose!


----------



## jclaybo

zippie said:


>




Lawd is she wearing the ankle strap to her heels over her jeans?


----------



## michie

jclaybo said:


> Lawd is she wearing the ankle strap to her heels over her jeans?
> 
> View attachment 3029002



Sha'monnnn!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol the ankle straps was the first thing I noticed too. She's wearing the Rich and Skinny jeans (which i still love) but the ankles are super skinny and the buckle wouldn't have fit! She said eff it I'm wearing these shoes lol anyway.


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> A bit of a butterface going on in that shot.




Lol 
I think it's photos like this one that are part of the drive behind her obsession with "perfecting" her face.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Early-mid 00's fashion was the WORST. I'm still traumatized by flared jeans and overly straightened hair. Brings me back to middle school.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Whit3lily said:


> I agree with lanasyogamomma. Contrary to what many people say, I think her post op face looks so much better. She never did look good in her early years. But i still think she looked her best in '09



I think that back when she first got famous she was pretty. Her makeup and fake tan were horrible though.


----------



## Oryx816

Her makeup was always atrocious.  She had the same unwashed, grimy look that Kourt has.  Never looked very put together.  She did seem more comfortable with herself and confident in herself then.  Now, she may have better makeup and she may have gotten rid of those baby hairs but she is still a mess.  Her recent PFW looks still haunt me and if I look at any of those images I will wake up in the night screaming.  She is still a horrific, unsophisticated train wreck after all these years.


----------



## Ladybug09

Oryx816 said:


> A bit of a butterface going on in that shot.



Yup.


----------



## Katel

Oryx816 said:


> Her makeup was always atrocious.  She had the same unwashed, grimy look that Kourt has.  Never looked very put together.  She did seem more comfortable with herself and confident in herself then.  Now, she may have better makeup and she may have gotten rid of those baby hairs but she is still a mess.  Her recent PFW looks still haunt me and *if I look at any of those images I will wake up in the night screaming*.  She is still a horrific, unsophisticated train wreck after all these years.



hahahaha! lmfao some of you guys really have a gift - TU


----------



## lulu212121

jclaybo said:


> Lawd is she wearing the ankle strap to her heels over her jeans?
> 
> View attachment 3029002


 


michie said:


> Sha'monnnn!!!


Ha! Ha! Ha! Winners!!! This place is too funny!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Vintage Kim was purty and actually looked approachable....she had much more personality back then, too.  All she really needed was better makeup and a style overhaul.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Her old myspace account further cements what we all know to be true. She wasn't some mastermind, or someone just having fun with this celeb thing and creating an empire. She was just a fame whore who by chance fell into this. She never wanted to be married to Kanye, but he was her last resort. She just settled for him because he gave her access to high fashion and vogue covers. 

Her interview with sony in which she is dressed in all white with sleek hair, and both her and the interviewee's serious face make me cringe. They ask her questions as though she is some modern tech mastermind who took advantage of social media to make money. She was just a fame whore pure and simple. 

I feel like people realized they could milk some money off of her marketing her as some tech genius. She then just went along with it the same way she went along with whatever Kris jenner told her to do. Or kanye tells her she is the greatest thing alive, and then she grows a big head. She does not have a sense of self.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jclaybo said:


> Lawd is she wearing the ankle strap to her heels over her jeans?
> 
> View attachment 3029002




It would've been an epic GIF [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## saira1214

Is she really a princess? Serious question.


----------



## BadAzzBish

jclaybo said:


> Lawd is she wearing the ankle strap to her heels over her jeans?
> 
> View attachment 3029002



OMG! This pic throws so much shade  I'm gonna use this for everythang!


----------



## VickyB

zippie said:


>




Tacky then and tacky now. How can she be so very unstylish?


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Her makeup was always atrocious.  She had the same unwashed, grimy look that Kourt has.  Never looked very put together.  She did seem more comfortable with herself and confident in herself then.  Now, she may have better makeup and she may have gotten rid of those baby hairs but she is still a mess.  Her recent PFW looks still haunt me and if I look at any of those images I will wake up in the night screaming.  She is still a horrific, unsophisticated train wreck after all these years.



Right on!


----------



## VickyB

zippie said:


> ..




What's the timing of this photo in a$$ years? 2010? Is this a$$ version 1.0 or 2.0?


----------



## Sassys

Totally not related to Kim or Kanye. Yesterday, I was walking with a friend and we stopped for a light. Directly across from us was a NYSC and who do I see in the window dressed for a workout, on the phone Jonathan. Then he came out to talk on the phone.

If Jonathan is so "rich" on Kim's level, why in the hell is he at a NYSC? For those of you who don't know what a NYSC is, it's a gym chain here in NYC and some in NJ that is equivalent to a Bally's or Gold's gym. My friend and I both were carrying something, so we couldn't get our phones out fast enough, to take pics for you all.

People with money in NYC, do not go to NYSC, unless it is located at the office building or apartment (which is neither for Jonathan at this particular location).

I just found it weird.


----------



## Swanky

*Nice bling, baby! Kim Kardashian shares photo of North wearing  father Kanye West's heavy diamond-encrusted chain on eve of second  birthday*

 North  West has not even turned two years old yet (that will happen on Monday)  and she's already trying on a gold and diamond necklace worth upwards  of $25,000.
On Friday Kim Kardashian shared a photo of her daughter with 38-year-old father Kanye West's heavy chain around her neck.
The 34-year-old reality star, who is pregnant with her second child, captioned the image, 'No daddy it's me necklace.'






    Kim Kardashian  shared this image on Friday of daughter North wearing father Kanye  West's yellow gold and diamond necklace. The 34-year-old captioned the  image, 'No daddy it's me necklace'





The 38-year-old rapper had the chunky chain on in December 2014 






In the July issue of Glamour Kim, pictured on Friday in  Beverly Hills, said her rapper spouse told her, 'She cannot grow up'  after she shared a video of North in Manolo heels








North was looking down at the piece of jewelry clearly fascinated with the sparkling diamonds that covered each chain link.
The  granddaughter of Kris Jenner, 59, was wearing a dusty rose tank top  that had designer detailing like gathering on the shoulder.
Her hair was up in a ponytail. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-chain-eve-second-birthday.html#ixzz3ct4VCjiRhttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian's bumping along: Pregnant reality star shows her changing form in tight grey frock on shopping trip*

Kim Kardashian put her changing shape on show during a shopping trip in Beverly Hills on Friday.
The  reality star, who is pregnant with her second child, wore a tight grey  mini-dress for the solo shopping outing at Celine on Rodeo Drive. 
She finished off the look with brown strappy heels and black sunglasses.  





 
Kim Kardashian, 34, was spotting imnduging in a bit of retail therapy in Beverly Hills on Friday

The  outfit appeared to be an American Apparel Ponte Tank Dress that retails  at just $58, much less than the items on display in the boutique stores  of Beverly Hills, where Kim was shopping.

Just  this month, Kim admitted that it requires her to wear two pairs of  Spanx, when stepping out in her very tight-fitting wardrobe.
She  told Sally Holmes, Senior News Editor at Elle: 'ometimes I wear two  pairs [of Spanx] under something or stockings - it holds you in.'





 
Kim made a quick adjustment to her dress as she left her vehicle 





 
Kim was on her way to Celine on Rodeo Drive ...but appeared to  be wearing high street fashion in an American Apparel dress 

Then  referring to her pregnancy (with many believing she's about three  months along) the star said: 'I was getting bigger and bigger and I was  like "No, I'm not pregnant yet, I need to be skinny."'
Kim  went on to discuss the price of beauty: 'And, I mean, sometimes I'll  wear something and I'll get inside and be like "Oh my God, I want to  take these shoes off," like "That was not normal, I can't wear these, I  need to just leave and take them off."'
Earlier in the day the star shared a picture of her daughter North on Instagram wearing her dad Kanye West's thick gold chain. 








 
The star put her budding bump on show in a tight grey dress 

This  week, Kanye opened up about his daughter, admitting that he hates it   when people describe 23-month-old North's moniker as 'weird' and thinks  the world is 'ugly' because there is so much criticism of those that  don't conform. 
He  said: 'Ya'll be calling my daughter's name weird, like, her name should  be like some name that you've heard before and all that. I don't like  to say that it's weird when it's innovative and fresh.
'Like  I hate that, like, creatives are beat down so much and are put in a  position where they can't even speak out loud, that's the reason why the  world be ugly, because there's millions of beautiful colours in the  world but the world is only controlled by one colour.'





 
Kim appeared to be choosing an outfit for someone else as she talked on her phone





 
The reality star made a call shortly before she started looking for clothes 

Though  the 37-year-old rapper says he can't defend himself against all  criticism, he insists he is 'brave' enough to take the 'hit' on behalf  of all creatives but thinks he is attacked unfairly as he gives so much  to the world.
Speaking to Hot 97fm, he said: 'I'm in my own zone. I can't walk around trying to defend myself, chime in on everything.
'I  fight for the people who see those colours, who understand it, and I  take the hit constantly. I have the bravery to take the hit, people to  call me names, call wife names, call my daughter ...

'We  take the hit, but when it's said and done if you look at the past 10  years, have I contributed more or took away more from the world? From  music, from stage design, or just from wearing dope a*s coats at the  airport?'
And  though he is a regular feature in the media for more than just his  music, Kanye insists he actually leads a very 'boring' life.
He  said: 'I'm completely boring, actually. I don't want to kill the blogs  and media stakeout and stuff, but I'm so boring. All I do is go to the  studio everyday.'




 

Kim marched towards the store from her vehicle and appeared to have something specific for the trip 

The  Bound 2 hitmaker is ready to take a break from the spotlight to focus on  his family and 'recharge' before he makes new music.
He said: 'I gotta focus on the kids, I gotta take them to tap class and all types of gym class.
'I  really wanna go away, like I been doing a lot of features, right now I  just want to take some time to focus on my album, my next collection and  North's birthday.
'Just focus on my family and then be able to recharge and reenergise and bring something of value.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3122119/Kim-Kardashian-s-bumping-Pregnant-reality-star-shows-changing-form-tight-grey-frock-shopping-trip.html

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MegsVC

I actually like that grey dress.. Although not on her. Maybe if it was two sizes bigger?


----------



## labelwhore04

That a$$ is soo unfortunate. Horrifying


----------



## stylemepretty

She must be carrying the baby in her backside.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> That a$$ is soo unfortunate. Horrifying




she looks awful in that dress!!!!   her a$$ behind her and that bump in front of her!!  going and coming she is a nightmare!   if you need to stretch and pull something as she is doing FYI - girl don't wear it!!


----------



## Eva1991

The dress is nice but she needed to get a bigger size - as usual.


----------



## Sassys

A woman not carrying a purse is so weird to me.


----------



## Lounorada

That dress (or more so the shape-wear she has on underneath) looks like it's suffocating her.

ETA- Shopping at Céline for herself? Sure...  
More like going to see what Kanye has already picked out for her.


----------



## AECornell

My thoughts exactly. That's a dead giveaway that this was a planned photo.



Sassys said:


> A woman not carrying a purse is so weird to me.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> My thoughts exactly. That's a dead giveaway that this was a planned photo.



A wallet or something. It also drives me nuts when she doesn't pull her own carryon suitcase at the airport and has an airport worker carry her boarding pass. That drives me nuts! It makes her so damn pretentious.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I like that dress although it's too small. Her poor breasts. She needs a bigger bra. It's one thing to wear tight clothes but this just looks uncomfortable.


----------



## zippie

What an unfortunate buffalo butt, nasty.  How can anyone say she has a nice body??


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> A woman not carrying a purse is so weird to me.





me,too!


----------



## Sassys

Kim Kardashian Shows Off Pregnant Body in Nude Latex Dress, Talks North's Reaction to Her Pregnancy

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ex-dress-talks-pregnancy-201536#ixzz3ctR6HbM3 

But when asked if husband Kanye West was going to step up and help her out during this pregnancy, the future mom-of-two was hopeful!

"I hope he will! He didn&#8217;t help me last time. He did after, he was like 'Okay, I can&#8217;t take this I&#8217;m going to help you.' *But we also like to keep everything really separate because it&#8217;s just sometimes easier that way," she said.*

Uh, no comment smh.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Kim Kardashian Shows Off Pregnant Body in Nude Latex Dress, Talks North's Reaction to Her Pregnancy
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ex-dress-talks-pregnancy-201536#ixzz3ctR6HbM3
> 
> But when asked if husband Kanye West was going to step up and help her out during this pregnancy, the future mom-of-two was hopeful!
> 
> "I hope he will! He didnt help me last time. He did after, he was like 'Okay, I cant take this Im going to help you.' *But we also like to keep everything really separate because its just sometimes easier that way," she said.*
> 
> Uh, no comment smh.







she just done told it all.  and don't even know it!   dufus!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> she just done told it all.  and don't even know it!   dufus!



Okay I thought I had lost my mind on what I read. She really is a moron.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Okay I thought I had lost my mind on what I read. She really is a moron.



yes she really is!


your mind is fine.   it could not be any clearer what the real state of their union is.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> A woman not carrying a purse is so weird to me.



I don't always carry a purse. A card case & keys. And I'm out. I have lotion in the car. And I carry blotting paper in the card case. My phone is always in my hand even when I have a purse


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Kim Kardashian Shows Off Pregnant Body in Nude Latex Dress, Talks North's Reaction to Her Pregnancy
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ex-dress-talks-pregnancy-201536#ixzz3ctR6HbM3
> 
> But when asked if husband Kanye West was going to step up and help her out during this pregnancy, the future mom-of-two was hopeful!
> 
> "I hope he will! He didnt help me last time. He did after, he was like 'Okay, I cant take this Im going to help you.' *But we also like to keep everything really separate because its just sometimes easier that way," she said.*
> 
> Uh, no comment smh.



She is such a dimwit. The interviewer should have tripped her up by asking- How do you mean, "keep everything separate?"


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> *I don't always carry a purse*. A card case & keys. And I'm out. I have lotion in the car. And I carry blotting paper in the card case. My phone is always in my hand even when I have a purse





i took my mom's advice about make-up - "don't start wearing it too soon or too much or you will be a slave to it!"   i have her great skin so all i need is mascara,liner and lip gloss.   unfortunately i did not take her advice about carrying a purse - " don't be in a hurry to carry one because you will be dependent on it!"  i ALWAYS carry a bag and i can't leave home without one.  the bigger the better.   the only time i see a "woman" without one is when it is these young girls that have their phone in their back pocket.  but as my mom says "they don't have any business or money so what do they need with a bag!"


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> i took my mom's advice about make-up - "don't start wearing it too soon or too much or you will be a slave to it!"   i have her great skin so all i need is mascara,liner and lip gloss.   unfortunately i did not take her advice about carrying a purse - " don't be in a hurry to carry one because you will be dependent on it!"  i ALWAYS carry a bag and i can't leave home without one.  the bigger the better.   the only time i see a "woman" without one is when it is these young girls that have their phone in their back pocket.  but as my mom says "they don't have any business or money so what do they need with a bag!"



I like my bags around 25cm no bigger than 30cm. And I always try to get someone else to do the actual carrying of my card case & keys. That's what men are for. But the phone never leaves my hand


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I like my bags around 25cm no bigger than 30cm. And I always try to get someone else to do the actual carrying of my card case & keys. *That's what men are for.* But the phone never leaves my hand





i have kept my hubby around for 23 years for something a whole lot better than the carrying of my card case and keys!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I'm just glad she's not carrying that sad little Pandora. It's somewhere vacationing! Her bag could still be in here truck.

I do both. Sometimes I carry a bag and sometimes I don't. Not hard to put a credit card, lipgloss and license in a phone folio or wristlet.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Poor thing spent all her money on Kanye's birthday party and can't afford mirrors now.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> I like my bags around 25cm no bigger than 30cm. And I always try to get someone else to do the actual carrying of my card case & keys. That's what men are for. But the phone never leaves my hand



What is the point of a bag that size, if you make your man carry your stuff?


----------



## AECornell

No one is carrying my bags but me. They're mine after all. Only way DH would carry it is if I'm holding my LO.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> What is the point of a bag that size, if you make your man carry your stuff?



He's not always around. I also have been known to make my son do it. Train him right for wife. And 25 barely will carry anything. Handbags should be pretty not practical.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> Kim Kardashian Shows Off Pregnant Body in Nude Latex Dress, Talks North's Reaction to Her Pregnancy
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ex-dress-talks-pregnancy-201536#ixzz3ctR6HbM3
> 
> But when asked if husband Kanye West was going to step up and help her out during this pregnancy, the future mom-of-two was hopeful!
> 
> *"I hope he will! He didnt help me last time. He did after, he was like 'Okay, I cant take this Im going to help you.' *But we also like to keep everything really separate because its just sometimes easier that way," she said.
> 
> Uh, no comment smh.




Ummmmmm...WTF??? No...What in the ENTIRE *F*????


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sounds like she is starting pre-divorce filing PR.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

She is wide as all outdoors in that grey dress.  And the side view...that's not pregnancy, that's "out of shape".


----------



## pinkfeet

charmesh said:


> He's not always around. I also have been known to make my son do it. *Train him right for wife*. And 25 barely will carry anything. Handbags should be pretty not practical.



Maybe cooking, cleaning, changing diapers instead? I'd rather my husband cook dinner than hold my handbag. 

Every time I see a man trailing a woman holding her bag he looks defeated, like his b&$s are in the bag and he only gets to hold them occasionally. I hold my own bag and my husband holds my hand.


----------



## charmesh

pinkfeet said:


> Maybe cooking, cleaning, changing diapers instead? I'd rather my husband cook dinner than hold my handbag.
> 
> Every time I see a man trailing a woman holding her bag he looks defeated, like his b&$s are in the bag and he only gets to hold them occasionally. I hold my own bag and my husband holds my hand.



Those things are a given. They need to be able to care for themselves until they find wives for one thing. And women have careers too so why should they be responsible for all the household chores. 
And they carry my card case & keys. My bags are too dainty for big hands.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> He's not always around. I also have been known to make my son do it. Train him right for wife. And 25 barely will carry anything. Handbags should be pretty not practical.





Oh no ma'am! That is not part of my boy's training!  Finding a woman capable of carrying her own bag is though.  The are not valets! And bags should be "pretty not practical"!??!  Thank goodness the can be both.


----------



## AECornell

I just think way more highly of my husband than to think his job is to hold my bag...


----------



## zen1965

Encore Hermes said:


> Sounds like she is starting pre-divorce filing PR.



That was my first thought exactly!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

What procedure do you think she has had that is responsible for her face looking more alien like? She used to have a stronger more defined cheekbone structure  and now her face looks alien like, almost as thought she has melted and lost some facial bones.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-princess said:


> Oh no ma'am! That is not part of my boy's training!  Finding a woman capable of carrying her own bag is though.  The are not valets! And bags should be "pretty not practical"!??!  Thank goodness the can be both.





AECornell said:


> I just think way more highly of my husband than to think his job is to hold my bag...



All of this. I don't make my boyfriend carry my bags, lol. They're mine, he doesn't have to.


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> Maybe cooking, cleaning, changing diapers instead? I'd rather my husband cook dinner than hold my handbag.
> 
> Every time I see a man trailing a woman holding her bag he looks defeated, like his b&$s are in the bag and he only gets to hold them occasionally. I hold my own bag and my husband holds my hand.



I agree!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I don't even want hubby pushin' my Louie V in a shoppin' cart. Don't touch the bag. lol


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> I don't even want hubby pushin' my Louie V in a shoppin' cart. *Don't touch the bag.* lol






giiiirlllll!!!    NOBODY touches my LV.


----------



## jclaybo

hmmmmm sounds like this baby was created as a distraction to Kanye's lack of putting out his highly anticipated album. He said in that hot 97 interview that he wanted to take a break from music and focus on family but he's been working on this so called album since last year! It's just really odd how they were pushing so hard to have another baby so soon. I mean its not uncommon but for two people who already didnt act like involved parents bringing another one into the mix so soon is suspicious


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> I don't even want hubby pushin' my Louie V in a shoppin' cart. Don't touch the bag. lol


----------



## Lounorada

jclaybo said:


> hmmmmm sounds like this baby was created as a distraction to Kanye's lack of putting out his highly anticipated album. He said in that hot 97 interview that he wanted to take a break from music and focus on family but he's been working on this so called album since last year! It's just really odd how they were pushing so hard to have another baby so soon. I mean its not uncommon but for two people who already didnt act like involved parents bringing another one into the mix so soon is suspicious



All of this!


----------



## Eva1991

I can carry my own bag. My future husband can cook if he likes though! :sunnies


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> Oh no ma'am! That is not part of my boy's training!  Finding a woman capable of carrying her own bag is though.  The are not valets! And bags should be "pretty not practical"!??!  Thank goodness the can be both.



All of this! I also like to be able to reach for my own keys. I'd feel like a complete idiot if I had my man carry all my stuff.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Oh no ma'am! That is not part of my boy's training!  Finding a woman capable of carrying her own bag is though.  The are not valets! And bags should be "pretty not practical"!??!  Thank goodness the can be both.



This!!! Amen! Carry your own stuff or don't bring it.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> I just think way more highly of my husband than to think his job is to hold my bag...



Amen!! Help you with shopping bags yes, your purse no!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This!!! Amen! Carry your own stuff or don't bring it.




THIS!





Eva1991 said:


> I can carry my own bag. My future husband can cook if he likes though! :sunnies




mine loves to cook!!  and i love to let him!


----------



## charmesh

Coach Lover Too said:


> I don't even want hubby pushin' my Louie V in a shoppin' cart. Don't touch the bag. lol





Eva1991 said:


> I can carry my own bag. My future husband can cook if he likes though! :sunnies





ByeKitty said:


> All of this! I also like to be able to reach for my own keys. I'd feel like a complete idiot if I had my man carry all my stuff.





Sassys said:


> This!!! Amen! Carry your own stuff or don't bring it.





Sassys said:


> Amen!! Help you with shopping bags yes, your purse no!





bag-princess said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine loves to cook!!  and i love to let him!


Not my handbag. My card case (about 3inches by 4 inches) and 2 keys. I didn't know that such behavior was so scandalous .


----------



## charmesh

What we've been saying all along


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> What we've been saying all along





LOL!   i saw this the other day - spot on!!


----------



## usmcwifey

She should have stopped messing with her face right about this point ...she looked really pretty and her hair looked nice...


----------



## tweegy

~~Mmeeeeeemmmoooorrrrrrriiiiiiieeeeeessssssss......~~


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> ~~Mmeeeeeemmmoooorrrrrrriiiiiiieeeeeessssssss......~~




R.I.P. little angel


----------



## Jayne1

usmcwifey said:


> She should have stopped messing with her face right about this point ...she looked really pretty and her hair looked nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031012


More feminine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

is this another photoshop fail (look at the stones behind her, right under her elbow)? She posted it on her IG, I guess she's missing her old body


----------



## Bentley1

Even with the photoshop her lower body looks dumpy.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I always thought she had the weirdest stomach&#8230; at least one I've never seen before&#8230; flabby(ish) looking stomach then abs? Before I found out it's photoshop... I really want to see what she looks like in real life.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I remember watching an old interview of her in which she listed all the qualities she likes in a guy including not too tall-kris humphires, not too short- kanye west, muscular, full head of hair. Basically none of the qualities she listed, Kanye has.

I find it amazing thought how she can bring herself to sleep with men who she doesn't even find attractive. I know that she never found Kris humphries attractive so it still makes me feel icky to think she slept with him.  She has really low standards and is very passive towards men. She wants their approval so bad that she doesn't even care about what she wants.


----------



## ByeKitty

celeb_analyzer said:


> I remember watching an old interview of her in which she listed all the qualities she likes in a guy including not too tall-kris humphires, not too short- kanye west, muscular, full head of hair. Basically none of the qualities she listed, Kanye has.
> 
> I find it amazing thought how she can bring herself to sleep with men who she doesn't even find attractive. I know that she never found Kris humphries attractive so it still makes me feel icky to think she slept with him.  She has really low standards and is very passive towards men. She wants their approval so bad that she doesn't even care about what she wants.



Meh, I have made lists like these before and somehow I always end up with guys that do not have those traits...


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> I remember watching an old interview of her in which she listed all the qualities she likes in a guy including not too tall-kris humphires, not too short- kanye west, muscular, full head of hair. Basically none of the qualities she listed, Kanye has.
> 
> I find it amazing thought how she can bring herself to sleep with men who she doesn't even find attractive. I know that she never found Kris humphries attractive so it still makes me feel icky to think she slept with him.  She has really low standards and is very passive towards men. She wants their approval so bad that she doesn't even care about what she wants.




It makes _you[/] icky to think she's slept with Kris? And how exactly do you know she doesn't find the men she sleeps with attractive._


----------



## lh211

celeb_analyzer said:


> I remember watching an old interview of her in which she listed all the qualities she likes in a guy including not too tall-kris humphires, not too short- kanye west, muscular, full head of hair. Basically none of the qualities she listed, Kanye has.
> 
> I find it amazing thought how she can bring herself to sleep with men who she doesn't even find attractive. I know that she never found Kris humphries attractive so it still makes me feel icky to think she slept with him.  She has really low standards and is very passive towards men. She wants their approval so bad that she doesn't even care about what she wants.



They say that women and men care more about how they are seen by their own gender, for example women dress more for other women instead of men. With her I've always felt like she tends to try to please men way more. Asides from Beyonce of course.


----------



## Eva1991

^ She definitely dresses for men, especially now. Kanye has influenced her style a lot but the edgy outfits  she's been wearing the last few years don't suit her at all. Her old more glamorous style was better for her IMO.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Man, a pregnancy isn't even moving her thread along.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Man, a pregnancy isn't even moving her thread along.



It's like Groundhog Day. Same sh*t, different day.


----------



## labelwhore04

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Man, a pregnancy isn't even moving her thread along.



It's been like this for awhile. I remember the days when this thread moved at the speed of lightning. She's old news at this point. It's all about the Jenners now. People are more interested in Kylie, Kendall and Caitlyn


----------



## celeb_analyzer

berrydiva said:


> It makes _you[/] icky to think she's slept with Kris? And how exactly do you know she doesn't find the men she sleeps with attractive._


_

Because of the way she kisses them. She used to kiss Reggie with such passion and with all of her being, whereas when she kissed Kris she it's almost like she would back her body away. Also, he isn't facially attractive. She just got panicked about getting older and got caught in the hype of getting married. And as I said she said in an interview that she likes muscly men and her sisters have also said she is very picky when it comes to looks. The only reason she doesn't get what she wants is because she has a bad reputation and the A listers don't find her attractive. She's a passive woman with really low standards. She changes her personality for each of her partners._


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's like Groundhog Day. Same sh*t, different day.




or, as we say with oodles of klass: same girl, different knickers


----------



## pukasonqo

celeb_analyzer said:


> Because of the way she kisses them. She used to kiss Reggie with such passion and with all of her being, whereas when she kissed Kris she it's almost like she would back her body away. Also, he isn't facially attractive. She just got panicked about getting older and got caught in the hype of getting married. And as I said she said in an interview that she likes muscly men and her sisters have also said she is very picky when it comes to looks. The only reason she doesn't get what she wants is because she has a bad reputation and the A listers don't find her attractive. She's a passive woman with really low standards. She changes her personality for each of her partners.




if i have to choose between effing hard, muscular and toned khris or flabby, shiny kanye...well, no guesses who would i choose! or maybe kanye is a magician in the sack?
khris had the advantage that he was naive and keen, anyone with a brain could have "trained" him into being less of an oaf, a bit like a male version of "my fair lady"
and i think the hump is facially (a bodily) eons ahead of kanye


----------



## Oryx816

Ugh!  She seems to like the primitive man look.  Kris and Kanye exude a Neanderthal look to me with a pronounced brow and a dim look.  Body wise Kanye is more of a primitive Pillsbury doughboy.  I would rather spend my life on a secluded island with no hope of rescue than with any of these individuals, Kim included.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

pukasonqo said:


> if i have to choose between effing hard, muscular and toned khris or flabby, shiny kanye...well, no guesses who would i choose! or maybe kanye is a magician in the sack?
> khris had the advantage that he was naive and keen, anyone with a brain could have "trained" him into being less of an oaf, a bit like a male version of "my fair lady"
> and i think the hump is facially (a bodily) eons ahead of kanye



Neither of them are good looking, but Kris did not treat Kim like a trophy wife and for that he had to go. She wants someone to worship her and Kanye does that.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Oryx816 said:


> Ugh!  She seems to like the primitive man look.  Kris and Kanye exude a Neanderthal look to me with a pronounced brow and a dim look.  Body wise Kanye is more of a primitive Pillsbury doughboy.  I would rather spend my life on a secluded island with no hope of rescue than with any of these individuals, Kim included.



That's what I find so strange. Kim is so obsessed about the way she looks, I mean she sold her dignity on a sex tape just so she could have the money to have on call makeup artists and be able to afford any beauty product or treatment. She only talks about the way she looks and her life revolves around it.

Yet you wouldn't know it by looking at her partners. I have met women who had little money, little beauty and little status who have had partners much more physically attractive than Kim has had.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> Because of the way she kisses them. She used to kiss Reggie with such passion and with all of her being, whereas when she kissed Kris she it's almost like she would back her body away. Also, he isn't facially attractive. She just got panicked about getting older and got caught in the hype of getting married. And as I said she said in an interview that she likes muscly men and her sisters have also said she is very picky when it comes to looks. The only reason she doesn't get what she wants is because she has a bad reputation and the A listers don't find her attractive. She's a passive woman with really low standards. She changes her personality for each of her partners.




I'm not reading all of this brain effort into Kimberly Kardashian but I sure as hell did crack up at the first sentence.


----------



## chowlover2

Oryx816 said:


> Ugh!  She seems to like the primitive man look.  Kris and Kanye exude a Neanderthal look to me with a pronounced brow and a dim look.  Body wise Kanye is more of a primitive Pillsbury doughboy.  I would rather spend my life on a secluded island with no hope of rescue than with any of these individuals, Kim included.




" dead " at primitive Pillsbury doughboy- accurate too!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's like Groundhog Day. Same sh*t, different day.




Truth.


----------



## blackkitty4378

She doesn't go for attraction, she goes for whomever will get her what she wants at the time. Kris wasn't doing anything for her, and we saw how that ended. Kanye got her covers on magazines like Vogue and other connections with fashion, the few that he does have, and he's relevant, so that's a plus.

I wonder who she'll go for next.


----------



## Oryx816

blackkitty4378 said:


> She doesn't go for attraction, she goes for whomever will get her what she wants at the time. Kris wasn't doing anything for her, and we saw how that ended. Kanye got her covers on magazines like Vogue and other connections with fashion, the few that he does have, and he's relevant, so that's a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who she'll go for next.




She will go for Caitlyn next, so she can stay current.


----------



## stylemepretty

Oryx816 said:


> She will go for Caitlyn next, so she can stay current.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Oryx816 said:


> She will go for Caitlyn next, so she can stay current.



:giggles:


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I'm sure everyone remembers when Britney had a huge mental breakdown. I think being famous just stopped being alluring to her and she felt a huge emptiness in her life. I'm surprised that Kim has come out of this fame machine apparently unscatched. I mean Lindsay and Britney all went kinda mental, so did Amanda bynes. I give credit to Kim she is very resilient and doesn't seem to get depressed.


----------



## NYC Chicky

I think they're not as shallow as Kim and her family


----------



## lizmil

I don't think she's self aware or analytical enough to get depressed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

celeb_analyzer said:


> I'm sure everyone remembers when Britney had a huge mental breakdown. I think being famous just stopped being alluring to her and she felt a huge emptiness in her life. I'm surprised that Kim has come out of this fame machine apparently unscatched. I mean Lindsay and Britney all went kinda mental, so did Amanda bynes. I give credit to Kim she is very resilient and doesn't seem to get depressed.



Lindsay and Britney were both child stars - a marker for issues later on. Kim does not fall into that category. 

She chased after fame much later in life and ENJOYS every ounce of it she can get.


----------



## tulipfield

Oryx816 said:


> Kanye is more of a primitive Pillsbury doughboy.




Golden!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lindsay and Britney were both child stars - a marker for issues later on. Kim does not fall into that category.
> 
> She chased after fame much later in life and ENJOYS every ounce of it she can get.



Oh no doubt but I mean once she did get famous, and realized it isn't all it's cracked up to me, how come she hasn't had a moment where she just has a mental breakdown? I mean she hasn't had successful relationships with men and the public hates her. In spite of all of this she always seems to bounce back.


----------



## Eva1991

^ Maybe she's more tough than we give her credit for.


----------



## Oryx816

celeb_analyzer said:


> Oh no doubt but I mean once she did get famous, and realized it isn't all it's cracked up to me, how come she hasn't had a moment where she just has a mental breakdown? I mean she hasn't had successful relationships with men and the public hates her. In spite of all of this she always seems to bounce back.




One would think that Satan's spawn can easily handle criticism.


----------



## 1249dcnative

She's goal-oriented so I'm sure that keeps her relatively level-headed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Or her lithium dosage is on point.


----------



## blackkitty4378

celeb_analyzer said:


> Oh no doubt but I mean once she did get famous, and realized it isn't all it's cracked up to me, how come she hasn't had a moment where she just has a mental breakdown? I mean she hasn't had successful relationships with men and the public hates her. In spite of all of this she always seems to bounce back.



At times, she seems really doped up. I think she is on some type of downer to deal with anxiety.

When she was in Paris for Fashion Week, with the blond hair, I thought she was having a mini-break down then. Besides from the awful hair, she looked like she was on heavy drugs and really out of it.

Narcissists tend to be really self-focused. Relationships? She just uses those to get herself further along. People hate her? She's still in the spotlight/making money. People are objects to her. They're another tool and a way to get what she wants.

Fame and money are her main motivation. Negative attention/press is still attention/press, which prolongs her fame and current lifestyle.


----------



## Eva1991

I think she's determined to become rich and famous and doesn't care about the haters and stuff like that. Maybe she's used to harsh criticism and has found a way to not let it affect her OR maybe it does get to her at some point but she doesn't show it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I bet her motto is: Negative attention is better than no attention! Probably the whole family's motto!


----------



## dangerouscurves

celeb_analyzer said:


> I'm sure everyone remembers when Britney had a huge mental breakdown. I think being famous just stopped being alluring to her and she felt a huge emptiness in her life. I'm surprised that Kim has come out of this fame machine apparently unscatched. I mean Lindsay and Britney all went kinda mental, so did Amanda bynes. I give credit to Kim she is very resilient and doesn't seem to get depressed.




Kris, the mom, makes sure she takes her medicine every day.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she has good meds, not much of a brain, and is highly suggestive. They wind her up, tell her she looks nice, and point her in the direction of the day.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she has good meds, not much of a brain, and is highly suggestive. They wind her up, tell her she looks nice, and point her in the direction of the day.



hahhaha


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or her lithium dosage is on point.


You may be joking, but I completely agree --   I've been saying for years that there was a marked change in her personality, after the sex tape and as she was embarking on her quest for stardom.


----------



## Queenpixie

I think Oscar Vanity fair party and the even the Oscars is on kims list.


----------



## labelwhore04

lizmil said:


> I don't think she's self aware or analytical enough to get depressed.



Exactly. Being depressed would actually require to reflect and think using your brain, which we all know Kim cant do.


----------



## Ladybug09

coach lover too said:


> it's like groundhog day. Same sh*t, different day. :d


lol!


----------



## .pursefiend.

*giggles*


----------



## bag-princess

.pursefiend. said:


> *giggles*scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11391322_1711444015766656_5361865723942668146_n.jpg?oh=de59ea9cb70e2ddbb3c2952ed7fc01b0&oe=5634ECF8







:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## pinkfeet

Wait, which foundation got discontinued?? I wear Armani in my rotation...


----------



## dangerouscurves

.pursefiend. said:


> *giggles*scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11391322_1711444015766656_5361865723942668146_n.jpg?oh=de59ea9cb70e2ddbb3c2952ed7fc01b0&oe=5634ECF8




Giggling and rolling my eyes at the same time.


----------



## lizmil

.pursefiend. said:


> *giggles*




It's my favorite but I can't be bothered to learn to spell the name correctly.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Does Kardashian Beauty (tm) not offer a product that matches her skin tone perfectly?


----------



## CobaltBlu

It's so funny the conversation was about how deep and smart she isn't, and then this.


----------



## .pursefiend.

CobaltBlu said:


> It's so funny the conversation was about how deep and smart she isn't, and then this.



the jokes just write themselves


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> *giggles*scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11391322_1711444015766656_5361865723942668146_n.jpg?oh=de59ea9cb70e2ddbb3c2952ed7fc01b0&oe=5634ECF8


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Judge Judy...preaching it. That gif should be the mascot of the thread.


----------



## charmesh

.pursefiend. said:


> *giggles*scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11391322_1711444015766656_5361865723942668146_n.jpg?oh=de59ea9cb70e2ddbb3c2952ed7fc01b0&oe=5634ECF8



At least they threw some shade instead of just kissing celebrity butt. And why is she advertising the fact that she, beauty mogul that she is, doesn't wear her own makeup brand which makes foundation.


----------



## Encore Hermes

small world

*Family Man? Kanye West Ditches Pregnant Kim Kardashian To Party With Amber Rose*


Kanye West may have claimed he needed 30 showers to get with Kim Kardashian after dating Amber Rose, but that didn&#8217;t stop him from ditching his pregnant wife to party with his ex this weekend!

Kanye West, who has openly admitted that he gets bored easily, was seen attending a foam party this weekend for model Maddy Morebucks. Morebucks posted numerous videos to her Instagram account showing all of the celebrities that helped her celebrate her 25th year. In separate videos, Rose and West can be seen wishing her a happy birthday, with Kanye sporting his signature frown.

*Also caught partying were The Game and French Montana, *whose on again off again girlfriend Khloe Kardashian had a well-publicized beef with Rose following comments made on the radio and social media. The argument was centered around Kylie Jenner&#8216;s relationship with Tyga, the father of Blac Chyna&#8216;s baby.* Blac Chyna *was also in attendance. With all of the celebs who were in attendance, it seems that the only person who wasn&#8217;t there was Kanye&#8217;s wife. Perhaps another 30 showers are in order?

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ashian-to-party-with-amber-rose-video-vixens/


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> small world
> 
> *Family Man? Kanye West Ditches Pregnant Kim Kardashian To Party With Amber Rose*
> 
> 
> Kanye West may have claimed he needed 30 showers to get with Kim Kardashian after dating Amber Rose, but that didn&#8217;t stop him from ditching his pregnant wife to party with his ex this weekend!
> 
> Kanye West, who has openly admitted that he gets bored easily, was seen attending a foam party this weekend for model Maddy Morebucks. Morebucks posted numerous videos to her Instagram account showing all of the celebrities that helped her celebrate her 25th year. In separate videos, Rose and West can be seen wishing her a happy birthday, with* Kanye sporting his signature frown*.
> 
> *Also caught partying were The Game and French Montana, *whose on again off again girlfriend Khloe Kardashian had a well-publicized beef with Rose following comments made on the radio and social media. The argument was centered around Kylie Jenner&#8216;s relationship with Tyga, the father of Blac Chyna&#8216;s baby.* Blac Chyna *was also in attendance. With all of the celebs who were in attendance, it seems that the only person who wasn&#8217;t there was Kanye&#8217;s wife. Perhaps another 30 showers are in order?
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ashian-to-party-with-amber-rose-video-vixens/


 Aww geez LMAO


----------



## Encore Hermes

Pic from the mirror.uk


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Pic from the mirror.uk
> i3.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article5888417.ece/ALTERNATES/s615b/celebrity-packed-pool-party.jpg



That should be in a spolier But I still loled!


----------



## YSoLovely

They're at Disneyland today... mingling with the common folk.


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> They're at Disneyland today... mingling with the common folk.



Thought they were renting it out? Today is North's birthday according to Kourt's  Instagram


----------



## tweegy

Oh, so is that pic Kanye at Disney today showing his excitement?


----------



## blackkitty4378

You know what's weird is that I distinctly remember being confused why Kourtney never posted a Happy Birthday to Penelope on Instagram but here she is saying happy birthday to North. Penelope was like the red headed stepchild of that family until Reign came along... No one ever posts or says anything about him... We've seen what... 2 pictures of him? When is he going to get in on the pap walks?


----------



## YSoLovely

charmesh said:


> Thought they were renting it out? Today is North's birthday according to Kourt's  Instagram



That's what they wanted us to believe... 
You (and that's you, me and everyone else) can't rent out DL.




tweegy said:


> Oh, so is that pic Kanye at Disney today showing his excitement?



Nah, it's from Drake's pool party.
Him and Kim wore all black to the happiest place on earth... I'd post pics, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Eva1991

^ Kim has an issue with picking the right colors for each occasion. She usually wears bright colors when she's supposed to wear black or neutrals and black when she's supposed to wear lighter, fun colors. She looks great in brights (like red, blue, fuschia etc.) but rarely wears them now. She has the same issue with picking weather appropriate outfits; her outfits are rarely in accordance with the outside temperature.


----------



## pukasonqo

wonder if kanye will be wearing his "signature frown" (as per radar's article) to the " happiest place on earth"?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Celebrating Norths 2nd Birthday at Disneyland. (June 15)


----------



## poopsie

What happened to them renting out the park? Looks like they are surrounded by the hoi polloi


----------



## Lounorada

I saw more pics where Kim was on the rides... I didn't think it was recommended for pregnant women to go on amusement park rides? 

Also, she doesn't look pregnant in these pics...

North is adorable, but the poor child always looks so confused.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> I saw more pics where Kim was on the rides... I didn't think it was recommended for pregnant women to go on amusement park rides?
> 
> Also, she doesn't look pregnant in these pics...
> 
> North is adorable, but the poor child always looks so confused.





Was she on the rides with North? If so I am pretty sure they were safe for her to be on. She isn't that far gone and even though I haven't been to Disneyland in ages, I don't recall too many rides that would be hazardous.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Damn it's her birthday and she still look confused?


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Was she on the rides with North? If so I am pretty sure they were safe for her to be on. She isn't that far gone and even though I haven't been to Disneyland in ages, I don't recall too many rides that would be hazardous.



Yeah, I guess. I'm just thinking of a friend who was advised not to go on the rides at Disney a few years ago, but I guess every woman is different


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, I guess. I'm just thinking of a friend who was advised not to go on the rides at Disney a few years ago, but I guess every woman is different




I mean think about it. She isn't going to go on the log ride -------she'd get wet. She isn't going to go on the Matterhorn or the Tea Cups ------her hair would be blown awry. I don't recall too many other 'dangerous' rides. Space Mountain? But, it has been 30 years since I went there.


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> I mean think about it. She isn't going to go on the log ride -------she'd get wet. She isn't going to go on the Matterhorn or the Tea Cups ------her hair would be blown awry. I don't recall too many other 'dangerous' rides. Space Mountain? But, it has been 30 years since I went there.



 True. 
Let us not forget though, Kim would do anything for a photo-op/attention. Especially when she's trying to convince people that she's a doting mother


----------



## michie

Celebs and Disney  Must be a different place for them than it is for us. Even the girls who once worked for Disney are...a mess.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Is where they are in Southern California a really dry heat? I could not deal with long pants, especially wearing black on top of it, in the heat and humidity.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West headed to the 'happiest place on Earth' for their daughter North's second birthday. 

The couple threw a party for the toddler at Disneyland in California with their famous family and friends on Monday. 

They were seen riding the carousel and Dumbo ride - posing for plenty of pictures along the way. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...party-happiest-place-Earth.html#ixzz3dBN2sZI8


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Miss Kimbo was on NPR's "Wait,wait don't tell me" radio quiz show this weekend, she got one question right out of three, dolls, that is GENIUS I tell you!


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> Thought they were renting it out? Today is North's birthday according to Kourt's  Instagram



You can't rent out Disney during normal hours of operation. You CAN ren out certain areas, again after hours. Disney revealed this when Mariah said she did it for her 4th wedding to Nick. Irishgal confirmed bevause her friend works for Disney.

this family really thinks we are all dumb. WE found out before they got married you have to be a resident of France for 40 days before you can legally marry there. When are they going to hire real editors for their show. An intern could have easly googled this infroamtion. So that they don't look like iditots they say dumb things like, oh, we decided to get married where North was conceived. They really think everyone isn't smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## chowlover2

Pretty obvious they didn't rent the whole park for the party. Must be killing Kanye to hang with common folk!


----------



## pittcat

The guy taking the selfie with them in the 6th pic looks like diddy's old assistant with the umbrella


----------



## kirsten

Apparently they rented out part of Big Thunder Ranch for her party. I have a annual pass to Disneyland. Glad I didn't go today!


----------



## michie

That is him, Farnsworth Bentley.


----------



## Sasha2012

pittcat said:


> The guy taking the selfie with them in the 6th pic looks like diddy's old assistant with the umbrella lol



That's him, Farnsworth Bentley. He's friends with Kanye, they did a song together years ago.


----------



## pittcat

michie said:


> That is him, Farnsworth Bentley.







Sasha2012 said:


> That's him, Farnsworth Bentley. He's friends with Kanye, they did a song together years ago.





Interesting... Thanks for confirming! I think I knew they had some relationship but still didn't think he would be at Disney for a two year olds birthday! After I noticed how close he was to them I started thinking it might actually be him though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

OMG, North is so freakin' cute  I get slight baby fever every time I see a pic of her.


----------



## zen1965

Posing like a pole dancer at her daughter's b'day. [emoji40]


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kirsten said:


> Apparently they rented out part of Big Thunder Ranch for her party. I have a annual pass to Disneyland. Glad I didn't go today!




That's the large pavilion where they have lots of tables - they often rent that out to companies.  DH's old job had their company party there, buffet style bbq etc - it's pretty private but it's mostly an eating area, no rides or frills.


----------



## pixiejenna

zen1965 said:


> Posing like a pole dancer at her daughter's b'day. [emoji40]



Just in case we forget how she started out  the best part is yeaz isn't even the slightest bit intrested in her.







Chloe_chick999 said:


> Miss Kimbo was on NPR's "Wait,wait don't tell me" radio quiz show this weekend, she got one question right out of three, dolls, that is GENIUS I tell you!




I saw that online. I actually like that show but I didn't listen to it because we didn't go out for dinner because of the Hawks game. I couldn't listen to it on my tablet so I read the transcript. She really must be out of PMKs control because lord knows she wouldn't have let her do a interview with that much talking. I'm really surprised she did the show it's very much out of her element. Not to mention her trying to pimp her selfie book to the NPR audience seems like a yeaz move. He's really working overtime trying to class her up lol.







Lounorada said:


> I saw more pics where Kim was on the rides... I didn't think it was recommended for pregnant women to go on amusement park rides?
> 
> Also, she doesn't look pregnant in these pics...
> 
> North is adorable, but the poor child always looks so confused.



No she doesn't look pregnant in those pics. While pregnant women shouldn't go on rides. North is two years old and essentially going on all the baby rides. You will probably have a rougher ride on the train than you will on the marry go round.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Eva1991 said:


> ^ Kim has an issue with picking the right colors for each occasion. She usually wears bright colors when she's supposed to wear black or neutrals and black when she's supposed to wear lighter, fun colors. She looks great in brights (like red, blue, fuschia etc.) but rarely wears them now. She has the same issue with picking weather appropriate outfits; her outfits are rarely in accordance with the outside temperature.




It's probably because she wants to look different from the rest so all eyes and attentions are on her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> OMG, North is so freakin' cute  *I get slight baby fever every time I see a pic of he*r.



you and me both


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://jezebel.com/kim-kardashian-goes-on-npr-quiz-show-is-funnier-than-p-1711389247

Here's Kimbo's interview.


----------



## whimsic

is she carrying twins in her a$$?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I would go nuts in the sun all day without a hat.  And North should have one too.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

She is never dressed normal.  I don't know if I've ever even seen her in shorts before.


----------



## bag-princess

Peachysweet2013 said:


> She is never dressed normal. * I don't know if I've ever even seen her in shorts before*.





why would anyone want to???:giggles:


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> why would anyone want to???:giggles:



My exact thought!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I would, so that I don't feel like I'm having a heatstroke when I see her dressing seasonally challenged. And what would be wrong with her wearing shorts? Granted, she has a deformed backside and the shorts would probably be way too small, but, I think we've seen her in worse (see-through leggings)


----------



## knasarae

Farnsworth and Kanye are friends?  Oh ok good... at first I thought he just came as an option of the "Disney Rental Package".


----------



## michie

Did y'all miss the ring on Farnsworth's finger? I believe he has a beard, too. There's the other connection.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I dress normally but I never wear shorts.  They look really bad on me.  I wear sundresses instead.


----------



## zippie

whimsic said:


> is she carrying twins in her a$$?


 


LMAO, more like triplets


----------



## CobaltBlu

I listened to that, and it may possibly be that she has the ability to laugh at herself. Which may show a tiny shred of a kind of intelligence I have not detected before. Hmmmmm. 

It even amused me. She said a couple funny things. 

I'm really depressed now.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CobaltBlu said:


> I listened to that, and it may possibly be that she has the ability to laugh at herself. Which may show a tiny shred of a kind of intelligence I have not detected before. Hmmmmm.
> 
> It even amused me. She said a couple funny things.
> 
> I'm really depressed now.








Don't feel so bad
I read somewhere that the K girls get question approval so her PR squad probably gave her kheat sheets with witty komebacks.


----------



## redney

CobaltBlu said:


> I listened to that, and it may possibly be that she has the ability to laugh at herself. Which may show a tiny shred of a kind of intelligence I have not detected before. Hmmmmm.
> 
> It even amused me. She said a couple funny things.
> 
> I'm really depressed now.



If you read the transcript...OMG that girl cannot form a complete sentence or not use "like" every other word. GAWD.


----------



## CobaltBlu

redney said:


> If you read the transcript...OMG that girl cannot form a complete sentence or not use "like" every other word. GAWD.



Thanks for bringing me back from the brink, doll.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Thanks for bringing me back from the brink, doll.




Doll you sure you're ok? Do you require and spritz of Dash TM water? [emoji53]


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Doll you sure you're ok? Do you require and spritz of Dash TM water? [emoji53]



I'm really not ok doll.  I'm traumatized.
It felt safe, it was NPR. home of Morning Edition. I was ambushed. I even smiled one time.

Can I borrow your box?


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> If you read the transcript...OMG that girl cannot form a complete sentence or *not use "like" every other word.* GAWD.





nothing grates my nerves like this when someone does it!  but when a grown *** woman can not speak without adding that words every 3rd word it make me want to slap them!!


----------



## zen1965

^^ how about a fresh bellpepper and some sugar-free bubblegum flavoured icecream? *scampers off to get the icecream machine going*


----------



## Eva1991

redney said:


> If you read the transcript...OMG that girl cannot form a complete sentence or not use "like" every other word. GAWD.



To be fair, oral language is very different than written one (in terms of syntax etc.) and doesn't look good when transcripted. When we speak we use lots of expressions, tend not to finish our sentences and in general we use the language differently and more freely than when we write.


----------



## bag-princess

.........................


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Did y'all miss the ring on Farnsworth's finger? I believe he has a beard, too. There's the other connection.


I always thought Farnsworth was gay...


----------



## Eva1991

bag-princess said:


> .........................



All I was saying is that oral language when it gets transcripted doesn't "look" good. It's a linguistic obseravtion. Ask any linguist and they'll tell you the same thing.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kim Kardashian West*     &#8207;@*KimKardashian*  15m15 minutes ago                                        Kim Kardashian West retweeted Armani
   Thank you so much and my apologies on the spelling error, this expecting Mommy is a tad sleep deprived.  

   Kim Kardashian West added,
*Armani*            @armani                               @*KimKardashian* Dear Kim - let us know which one you need and we'll send it to you. And Mr. Armani's first name is Giorgio.





                                                                                           279 retweets                                 776 favorites


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CobaltBlu said:


> I'm really not ok doll.  I'm traumatized.
> It felt safe, it was NPR. home of Morning Edition. I was ambushed. I even smiled one time.
> 
> Can I borrow your box?



Yes! NPR is supposed to be a safe zone! Make some room under Tweegys box


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

michie said:


> Did y'all miss the ring on Farnsworth's finger? I believe he has a beard, too. There's the other connection.




He's been married for quite some time now. I can't remember where I saw he and his wife at but it was a couple years ago.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Kim Kardashian West*     &#8207;@*KimKardashian*  15m15 minutes ago                                        Kim Kardashian West retweeted Armani
> Thank you so much and my apologies on the spelling error, this expecting Mommy is a tad sleep deprived.
> 
> Kim Kardashian West added,
> *Armani*            @armani                               @*KimKardashian* Dear Kim - let us know which one you need and we'll send it to you. And Mr. Armani's first name is Giorgio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 279 retweets                                 776 favorites




She's already blaming her pregnancy on things. Ugh! She's going to be one of them, I see. Nothing annoys me more than a female blaming everything on being pregnant.


----------



## charmesh

Have they done anything yet? If it weren't for North this thread wouldn't move most days.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She's already blaming her pregnancy on things. Ugh! She's going to be one of them, I see. Nothing annoys me more than a female blaming everything on being pregnant.




i would love to know what her feeble brain would have blamed it on if she was not pregnant!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> i would love to know what her feeble brain would have blamed it on if she was not pregnant!




North took her phone probably lol


----------



## blackkitty4378

She might actually genuinely be stupid, or she might have a disability like dyslexia&#8230; I mean "omish"? Really? I've only seen people make those type of mistakes (when they're "spelling it out" still into adulthood) when they have some type of learning or developmental disability, and that's not really something to make fun of. That, on top of not being encouraged to be educated or get help&#8230; there you have Kim in her current form. It's sad, you'd think having an educated father it would have mattered to her or would have encouraged her and Khloe&#8230; but they're wayyy too much like PMK.


----------



## knasarae

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Agreed. We have two boys already. Pregnant with another boy. Did we want a girl? Of course. Am I going to be depressed and hate this baby? Absolutely not. I want nothing but the best for this baby too and will love him to death. With that being saying I'm guessing "gender disappointment" is a thing. People were so surprised that I wasn't upset to not be having a girl. I mean we knew going in it was a 50/50 chance even with doing the "gender swaying" thing. Just ole fashioned baby making over here lol. None of the extra stuff. We get what we get.
> 
> People are even asking if we will keep trying for a girl. HELL NO! A girl just wasn't meant for us. I guess I get to keep my bags and shoes to myself [emoji23]
> Not to mention I think used my last egg with this baby lol



Congratulations!!!



bag-princess said:


> i would love to know what her feeble brain would have blamed it on if she was not pregnant!





jimmyshoogirl said:


> North took her phone probably lol



She'd still say she was sleep-deprived... you know from all the sex she and Ye are constantly having.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

knasarae said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'd still say she was sleep-deprived... you know from all the sex she and Ye are constantly having.




Thanks!


Ahh yes forgot about all of the sex. This chick.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ahh yes forgot about all of the sex. This chick.







congrat's!!!



i know what you mean about the girl question - i have two boy's and people just can not seem to understand that i am not longing for a little girl.   carrying two 8 pound boys - seperately thank goodness!!! - was more than enough for me!   i have no desire to try again because i know in my heart without a doubt it would be another boy. i am done!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> congrat's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i know what you mean about the girl question - i have two boy's and people just can not seem to understand that i am not longing for a little girl.   carrying two 8 pound boys - seperately thank goodness!!! - was more than enough for me!   i have no desire to try again because i know in my heart without a doubt it would be another boy. i am done!!




Thanks! The gender chasing game is not a game I'm willing to play. My parents have three girls lol so I know where this is going. They had all daughters and now have all grandsons! Maybe I will get all grand daughters and that's perfectly fine with me!

I know of a couple that's on their FIFTH boy trying to get a girl. I also know of another couple trying to have a boy and they are on baby number.


----------



## Bentley1

Gender chasing is interesting and it seems as though the more the couple chases a specific gender, the more it eludes them. 

My aunt wanted a daughter so bad, but she ended up with 3 sons. Her husband refused to try for # 4 even though she was very willing to chase for a girl.

One of my best friends growing up had 4 sisters, she was the 5th girl. Her parents were openly chasing a boy and never succeeded. 

Tons of other stories, but these
Two were most prominent in my life. 

I remember on Real Housewives of NJ Teresa and her DH were chasing a boy. Went through tons of fertility treatments and racked up thousands of dollars in medical bills only to end up with baby girl # 4. 

It just seems like a huge risk to have additional kids in the hopes of ending up with a specific gender.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be pregnant and battling morning sickness but Kim Kardashian isn't about to dress for comfort over style.

On Tuesday, the 34-year-old chose to wear a cropped top and fringed mini-skirt that bared her midriff and only just covered her blossoming baby bump.

And while most expectant moms prefer flats to heels, Kim rocked some seriously high stilettos as she dropped by the family's DASH boutique in LA.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bump-DASH-boutiqueboutique.html#ixzz3dIIMExxw


----------



## stylemepretty

How far along is she claiming to be now? The only bump I see is behind her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be pregnant and battling morning sickness but Kim Kardashian isn't about to *dress for comfort over style*.
> 
> On Tuesday, the 34-year-old chose to wear a cropped top and fringed mini-skirt that bared her midriff and only just covered her blossoming baby bump.
> 
> And while most expectant moms prefer flats to heels, Kim rocked some seriously high stilettos as she dropped by the family's DASH boutique in LA.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bump-DASH-boutiqueboutique.html#ixzz3dIIMExxw



Oh Daily Mail, you give me some laugh out loud moments.


----------



## Oryx816

For a moment, I thought Sacagawea was on her way to meet Lewis and Clark for coffee.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oryx816 said:


> For a moment, I thought Sacagawea was on her way to meet Lewis and Clark for coffee.



Post of the day!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oryx816 said:


> For a moment, I thought Sacagawea was on her way to meet Lewis and Clark for coffee.





_Girrrrrl,_ at least Sacagwaea dressed appropriately for what she was doing


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Girrrrrl,_ at least Sacagwaea dressed appropriately for what she was doing




Lol!  So true.  Also, Sacagawea was an intelligent woman, another quality they don't share!


----------



## chowlover2

Oryx816 said:


> For a moment, I thought Sacagawea was on her way to meet Lewis and Clark for coffee.




" dead "


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting way to create a baby bump lol. My guess is the back view is a total disaster since she has a Jean jacket big enough to cover the rear view.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Eva1991 said:


> All I was saying is that oral language when it gets transcripted doesn't "look" good. It's a linguistic obseravtion. Ask any linguist and they'll tell you the same thing.



This is true, I'm doing my doctorate in linguistics right now and yes, oral syntax doesn't translate well when transcribed.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nah, Kim is just plain stupid. Strappy sandals over the jeans should explain that.


----------



## Eva1991

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is true, I'm doing my doctorate in linguistics right now and yes, oral syntax doesn't translate well when transcribed.



Thank you!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

stylemepretty said:


> How far along is she claiming to be now? The only bump I see is behind her.



Yep, I think her bump hasn't popped yet.


----------



## sally.m

Peachysweet2013 said:


> She is never dressed normal.  I don't know if I've ever even seen her in shorts before.





bag-princess said:


> why would anyone want to???:giggles:


----------



## Meeka41

Oryx816 said:


> For a moment, I thought Sacagawea was on her way to meet Lewis and Clark for coffee.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]___________________[emoji88]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I figured she would blame auto-correct.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I swear this girl is the Queen of "Fashion Don't!*
Joan Rivers would be having a field day!


----------



## bag-princess

sally.m said:


>





there should be a law against that!!!:giggles:


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> For a moment, I thought Sacagawea was on her way to meet Lewis and Clark for coffee.





   this is the best in a looooong time!!!!  post.of.the.day!!


----------



## Jayne1

stylemepretty said:


> How far along is she claiming to be now? The only bump I see is behind her.


Last time she couldn't hide it if she tried. We knew instantly, she spread all over, including her face.

So far nothing.


----------



## MJDaisy

Coach Lover Too said:


> I swear this girl is the Queen of "Fashion Don't!*
> Joan Rivers would be having a field day!



i used to like her style before she met kanye. she always wore jeans and blazers and looked cute and casual. now she looks like a sausage 95% of the time. can't remember the last time i thought she looked cute.


----------



## stylemepretty

Jayne1 said:


> Last time she couldn't hide it if she tried. We knew instantly, she spread all over, including her face.
> 
> So far nothing.



This. And it's her second pregnancy so you'd expect her to be showing sooner. I'm 17 weeks with my second and there's been no hiding my bump. I popped way earlier this time.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Last time she couldn't hide it if she tried. We knew instantly, she spread all over, including her face.
> 
> So far nothing.




yea - she should be showing something!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

stylemepretty said:


> This. And it's her second pregnancy so you'd expect her to be showing sooner. I'm 17 weeks with my second and there's been no hiding my bump. I popped way earlier this time.



It's not the same for everyone. I'm not sure how true it is but Kim has also said she's eating totally different for this one than she did the with the last one. With the last one she said "she ate for two" and that always get you in trouble weight wise. This one she's was quoted saying she's sticking to a regular diet. Not to mention she's been sick so her weight gain will be a little slower.  Judging from everything else the baby has tons of space to grow and not just outward. 

I doubt she's even out of her first tri. FYI pregnancy number two I didn't get a bump until 23 weeks but I don't expect that from Kim just because it happened to me. Everyone told me what I "should be like" since it happened to them but my doctor told me my body what do what it should do which it did.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bentley1 said:


> Gender chasing is interesting and it seems as though the more the couple chases a specific gender, the more it eludes them.
> 
> My aunt wanted a daughter so bad, but she ended up with 3 sons. Her husband refused to try for # 4 even though she was very willing to chase for a girl.
> 
> One of my best friends growing up had 4 sisters, she was the 5th girl. Her parents were openly chasing a boy and never succeeded.
> 
> Tons of other stories, but these
> Two were most prominent in my life.
> 
> I remember on Real Housewives of NJ Teresa and her DH were chasing a boy. Went through tons of fertility treatments and racked up thousands of dollars in medical bills only to end up with baby girl # 4.
> 
> It just seems like a huge risk to have additional kids in the hopes of ending up with a specific gender.




Agree. The good thing is those people don't have to buy new baby gear lol. 

I do also know those that say I want one boy and one girl and end up with just that!


----------



## stylemepretty

jimmyshoogirl said:


> It's not the same for everyone. I'm not sure how true it is but Kim has also said she's eating totally different for this one than she did the with the last one. With the last one she said "she ate for two" and that always get you in trouble weight wise. This one she's was quoted saying she's sticking to a regular diet. Not to mention she's been sick so her weight gain will be a little slower.  Judging from everything else the baby has tons of space to grow and not just outward.
> 
> I doubt she's even out of her first tri.



I'm pretty sure she would be into the second trimester by now. She announced her pregnancy on May 31 and would've been into the safe zone which is 12 weeks. I realise that everyone is different but I've battled hyperemesis gravidarum with this pregnancy and have barely kept anything down. Have lost 15lbs and still have a very noticeable bump. Even wearing double spanx I'd still expect Kim to have something to show for this pregnancy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

stylemepretty said:


> I'm pretty sure she would be into the second trimester by now. She announced her pregnancy on May 31 and would've been into the safe zone which is 12 weeks. I realise that everyone is different but I've battled hyperemesis gravidarum with this pregnancy and have barely kept anything down. Have lost 15lbs and still have a very noticeable bump. Even wearing double spanx I'd still expect Kim to have something to show for this pregnancy.




That's with you guessing how far along she is. She really could've announced earlier than usual. I know people that announce as soon as they find out at 6 weeks. Once again everyone is different. Since she's clearly not showing you see showing soon is not the case for her which proves everyone is different. You are still comparing her to you lol when you can't. Heck even her biological sister pregnancy is different from hers. Are you suggesting that she's faking? You can't "expect" her pregnancy to do anything unless you are her doctor.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

MJDaisy said:


> i used to like her style before she met kanye. she always wore jeans and blazers and looked cute and casual. now she looks like a sausage 95% of the time. can't remember the last time i thought she looked cute.



Me too!


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> It's not the same for everyone. I'm not sure how true it is but *Kim has also said she's eating totally different for this one than she did the with the last one.* With the last one she said "she ate for two" and that always get you in trouble weight wise. *This one she's was quoted saying she's sticking to a regular diet.* Not to mention she's been sick so her weight gain will be a little slower.  Judging from everything else the baby has tons of space to grow and not just outward.
> 
> I doubt she's even out of her first tri. FYI pregnancy number two I didn't get a bump until 23 weeks but I don't expect that from Kim just because it happened to me. Everyone told me what I "should be like" since it happened to them but my doctor told me my body what do what it should do which it did.





and you believe her????  :giggles:


----------



## Eva1991

Kim is naturally curvy so it doesn't surprise me that she doesn't show so early. Even when she was pregnant with North, she started showing when she was about 5 months, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Eva1991

bag-princess said:


> and you believe her????  :giggles:



I do. Let's not forget that she's very obsessed with how she looks and comes across as kind of insecure about her weight, so it wouldn't surprise me if she's more careful now.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> and you believe her????  :giggles:




You forgot to bold the part where I said "I'm not sure how true this is..."

But part of me does. It is constantly mentioned in this very thread how vain she is. I think her first pregnancy she made a rookie mistake by thinking she could eat how she wanted. Kanye probably told her about when he was pregnant.



A little OT here but I seem to get the most unsolicited advice from men and other pregnant women. Irksome especially from MEN! My dad loves dishing out advice lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eva1991 said:


> Kim is naturally curvy so it doesn't surprise me that she doesn't show so early. Even when she was pregnant with North, she started showing when she was about 5 months, if I remember correctly.




Exactly. The uterus has tons of expansion room in other places and she really could be carrying in her butt. Especially with it being her first pregnancy she probably thought she was untouchable lol. She got bad advice from every "pregnancy expert" and was told "you're eating for two" and ballooned out of control. 

I don't put stock in old wives tales at all but if that's a persons thing then she could be carrying differently because she's having a boy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

But she was a healthy eater when pregnant with North, _if one believes her. _ 2013

"I just don't crave any of the junk food that I used to eat normally and that really is upsetting to me.
I thought I was going to be home eating like McDonald's and Taco Bell and ice cream&#8212;can't eat any of it."

So what does Kim's baby want? She says:

"I crave carrots and celery with ranch. I have to have that once a day.
And protein bars- these healthy, gluten-free, sugar-free [bars]. *It's so weird how I just crave healthy food."*

http://perezhilton.com/perezitos/20...healthy-food?ph_header=perezitos#.VYGgnnBHarU


----------



## Glitterandstuds

jimmyshoogirl said:


> It's not the same for everyone. I'm not sure how true it is but Kim has also said she's eating totally different for this one than she did the with the last one. With the last one she said "she ate for two" and that always get you in trouble weight wise. This one she's was quoted saying she's sticking to a regular diet. Not to mention she's been sick so her weight gain will be a little slower.  Judging from everything else the baby has tons of space to grow and not just outward.
> 
> I doubt she's even out of her first tri. FYI pregnancy number two I didn't get a bump until 23 weeks but I don't expect that from Kim just because it happened to me. Everyone told me what I "should be like" since it happened to them but my doctor told me my body what do what it should do which it did.



When was North baptized? On her IG she posted a photo saying North getting baptized and a baby in my belly.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Encore Hermes said:


> But she was a healthy eater when pregnant with North, _if one believes her. _ 2013
> 
> "I just don't crave any of the junk food that I used to eat normally and that really is upsetting to me.
> I thought I was going to be home eating like McDonald's and Taco Bell and ice creamcan't eat any of it."
> 
> So what does Kim's baby want? She says:
> 
> "I crave carrots and celery with ranch. I have to have that once a day.
> And protein bars- these healthy, gluten-free, sugar-free [bars]. *It's so weird how I just crave healthy food."*
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/perezitos/20...healthy-food?ph_header=perezitos#.VYGgnnBHarU




Lol well just a few weeks ago she "like literally ate donuts everyday" with the last one. Who knows with her. The last few weeks is the most I've ever paid attention to her and I'm already seeing a ton of contradictory things.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Glitterandstuds said:


> When was North baptized? On her IG she posted a photo saying North getting baptized and a baby in my belly.




Idk. I'm sure someone will chime in lol. She could be in her second tri but I don't put much stock in individuals thinking because of what has or hasn't happened to them has to happen to others. 

That pic of her going in to Dash she looks like she's in the bloated stage of can't tell if she just need to do sit-ups or pregnant. That stage is the worse ugh! It messing with your mental lol. Well my mental anyway because I need my stomach to either be flat or round, not pudgy ew!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She implies she was already pregnant then.


----------



## .pursefiend.

jimmyshoogirl said:


> You forgot to bold the part where I said "I'm not sure how true this is..."
> 
> But part of me does. It is constantly mentioned in this very thread how vain she is. I think her first pregnancy she made a rookie mistake by thinking she could eat how she wanted. *Kanye probably told her about when he was pregnant*.
> 
> 
> 
> A little OT here but I seem to get the most unsolicited advice from men and other pregnant women. Irksome especially from MEN! My dad loves dishing out advice lol



i peeped that subtle shade you just threw girl


----------



## Encore Hermes

Baptism April 13

It will be funny if she goes back and says she conceived in Armenia 
Didn't she say she conceived North in Italy? And that wasn't true by the dates


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

.pursefiend. said:


> i peeped that subtle shade you just threw girl




Lol well you know Ye has done it all. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Encore Hermes said:


> Baptism April 13
> 
> It will be funny if she goes back and says she conceived in Armenia
> Didn't she say she conceived North in Italy? And that wasn't true by the dates




Right! With IVF doctors in tow, huh?! She's funny lol

Or maybe the baby is implanting right at that very moment that whoever took the pic! We are so lucky to witness this! [emoji53]


----------



## knasarae

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Agree. The good thing is those people don't have to buy new baby gear lol.
> 
> *I do also know those that say I want one boy and one girl and end up with just that!*



Good cause that's what I want! 



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Idk. I'm sure someone will chime in lol. She could be in her second tri but I don't put much stock in individuals thinking because of what has or hasn't happened to them has to happen to others.
> 
> That pic of her going in to Dash she looks like she's in the bloated stage of can't tell if she just need to do sit-ups or pregnant. That stage is the worse ugh! It messing with your mental lol. Well my mental anyway because I need my stomach to either be flat or round, not pudgy ew!



My friend had the same problem.  She said she couldn't wait until she looked "pregnant" instead of like she'd just gained some weight lol.



.pursefiend. said:


> i peeped that subtle shade you just threw girl



Lmao! I totally missed that! :lolots:


----------



## redney

Kimmie's quote on her selfies from the NPR interview: "In recent years, I&#8217;m like too cool for duck face, so that doesn&#8217;t happen." and "&#8220;Well, I had Khloe babysitting her maybe a couple weeks ago over the  weekend one day. And she sent me a photo of themselves, and Khloe and  North were doing duck lips. I was like, oh no, come on.&#8221;

Here she is at North's Disney birthday party a day or 2 ago.


----------



## Lounorada

This article is from April, I saw it linked on a blind gossip site. 
Would explain why the family is more associated with the Balmain brand recently and not Givenchy so much... 




> *Kanye West 'Gay' Scandal Erupts Again, Kinky Olivier Rousteing Relationship Exposed? Bitter Ex Leaks Nude PHOTOS As Cheating Revenge, Kim Kardashian Heartbroken?*
> 
> 
> http://www.mstarz.com/articles/6166...eating-revenge-kim-kardashian-heartbroken.htm


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Kimmie's quote on her selfies from the NPR interview: "In recent years, Im like too cool for duck face, so that doesnt happen." and "Well, I had Khloe babysitting her maybe a couple weeks ago over the  weekend one day. And she sent me a photo of themselves, and Khloe and  North were doing duck lips. I was like, oh no, come on.
> 
> Here she is at North's Disney birthday party a day or 2 ago.




All this family does is lie.


----------



## knasarae

redney said:


> Kimmie's quote on her selfies from the NPR interview: "In recent years, Im like too cool for duck face, so that doesnt happen." and "Well, I had Khloe babysitting her maybe a couple weeks ago over the  weekend one day. And she sent me a photo of themselves, and Khloe and  North were doing duck lips. I was like, oh no, come on.
> 
> Here she is at North's Disney birthday party a day or 2 ago.



That's not a duck face, doll.  That's the new 2015 "sexy pout".  Like, can't you tell the difference?? BIBLE!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> This article is from April, I saw it linked on a blind gossip site.
> Would explain why the family is more associated with the Balmain brand recently and not Givenchy so much...





Why is Kimbo even with a man who's presumed to be gay? I cannot imagine being married to a gay man, just for invites to fashion shows and mention in Vogue. Does she have no self respect at all? SMH... Kris sure raised some dumb kids.


----------



## charmesh

redney said:


> Kimmie's quote on her selfies from the NPR interview: "In recent years, Im like too cool for duck face, so that doesnt happen." and "Well, I had Khloe babysitting her maybe a couple weeks ago over the  weekend one day. And she sent me a photo of themselves, and Khloe and  North were doing duck lips. I was like, oh no, come on.
> 
> Here she is at North's Disney birthday party a day or 2 ago.


She had Khloe babysitting? That's the nanny's job. You know North went to play with the fun aunt and the nanny went too.


----------



## charmesh

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why is Kimbo even with a man who's presumed to be gay? I cannot imagine being married to a gay man, just for invites to fashion shows and mention in Vogue. *Does she have no self respect at all?* SMH... Kris sure raised some dumb kids.


Remember how she got famous. Of course, she has no self respect


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> All this family does is lie.



It's one wide throne too. Probably a special one made for obese people, like those supersize wheelchairs.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *All this family does is lie.*





exactly!!!!   
i don't believe a thing they claim to be true.


----------



## Lounorada

lh211 said:


> It's one wide throne too. Probably a special one made for obese people, like those supersize wheelchairs.


 

Or, a stadium sized throne of lies! Pick a seat Kardashians


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why is Kimbo even with a man who's presumed to be gay? I cannot imagine being married to a gay man, just for invites to fashion shows and mention in Vogue. Does she have no self respect at all? SMH... Kris sure raised some dumb kids.



It's all for the opportunity to sit in the front row next to AW and take selfies, doll!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

knasarae said:


> Good cause that's what I want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend had the same problem.  She said she couldn't wait until she looked "pregnant" instead of like she'd just gained some weight lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao! I totally missed that! :lolots:




Aww you will get what you want. Just eat a ton of yams, walk backwards in a circle 17 times while clapping your hands and stomping your feet...

According the experts lol


----------



## pittcat

Speaking of their trip can someone post that video of him jumping into the water thinking it was deeper [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## B. Jara

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks! The gender chasing game is not a game I'm willing to play. My parents have three girls lol so I know where this is going. They had all daughters and now have all grandsons! Maybe I will get all grand daughters and that's perfectly fine with me!
> 
> I know of a couple that's on their FIFTH boy trying to get a girl. I also know of another couple trying to have a boy and they are on baby number.




How does a parent explain to the youngest 3-4 boys they really wanted a girl? :-/


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Doll you sure you're ok? Do you require and spritz of Dash TM water? [emoji53]



or perhaps a bottle of North's tears (TM)?


----------



## blackkitty4378

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn9bv4o6ltE

It's crazy that this is the same person She was so much more likable back then oh, and look at her talking about how she wears what she wants. What ever happened to that?

If Kim wants to "reinvent" herself like she says, she needs to put her foot down with her fake husband and get a new stylist. Kanye or whoever Kanye's stylist is, is NOT doing her any favors.


----------



## lizmil

^ why would she want to reinvent herself? She is rolling in attention and money.


----------



## blackkitty4378

lizmil said:


> ^ why would she want to reinvent herself? She is rolling in attention and money.



On the show she said she wants to "reinvent" her website as part of reinventing herself.

And why wouldn't she want to? I mean, she's on the decline people are starting to and have been caring way less about her and her entire family, except for Kendall.


----------



## GoGlam

In that vintage clip, her chin/lower lip situation is no bueno. She looked the prettiest around the Humphries era.  This was still not it, and I actually think she looks better on camera now than in this clip.  If you catch her face frozen/in photos, she looks puffed up/too injected but yeah ok now I'm rambling!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I much prefer that look more than her current botched orangutan/alien look. Yeah, she looked better with a little bit more work done but there was nothing wrong with how she looked then. Maybe by Hollywood's standards but she just looked like a regular looking girl (which is fine ). It's sad that someone would feel the need to mutilate themselves the way she did with PS she has a problem.


----------



## GoGlam

blackkitty4378 said:


> I much prefer that look more than her current botched orangutan/alien look. Yeah, she looked better with a little bit more work done but there was nothing wrong with how she looked then. Maybe by Hollywood's standards but she just looked like a regular looking girl (which is fine ). It's sad that someone would feel the need to mutilate themselves the way she did with PS she has a problem.




She definitely went too far now but I think because she lacked so much polish to her features before that she almost doesn't know where to stop.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is going for quite a different style during her second pregnancy, and has already been spotted in latex and see-through dresses.

But Kim Kardashian might be ready for a change as her tiny bump continues to grow.

The 34-year-old was spotted shopping at the Westfield Topanga Mall in Canoga Park, California on Wednesday, perhaps on the hunt for some new maternity clothes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mp-black-outfit-hits-shops.html#ixzz3dNSXey7T


----------



## Bentley1

It was almost 95 degrees today in the valley and she is dressed in head to toe black, including a black furry looking over coat. Gross


----------



## labelwhore04

blackkitty4378 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn9bv4o6ltE
> 
> It's crazy that this is the same person She was so much more likable back then oh, and look at her talking about how she wears what she wants. What ever happened to that?
> 
> If Kim wants to "reinvent" herself like she says, she needs to put her foot down with her fake husband and get a new stylist. Kanye or whoever Kanye's stylist is, is NOT doing her any favors.



You can really tell how much she messed with her nose in that clip. She always had a good nose but her side profile is completely different.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I read it somewhere now they have a name for the baby and it's Winter West


----------



## yinnie

Sasha2012 said:


> She is going for quite a different style during her second pregnancy, and has already been spotted in latex and see-through dresses.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian might be ready for a change as her tiny bump continues to grow.
> 
> The 34-year-old was spotted shopping at the Westfield Topanga Mall in Canoga Park, California on Wednesday, perhaps on the hunt for some new maternity clothes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mp-black-outfit-hits-shops.html#ixzz3dNSXey7T



She looks like she is dressed for Westfield Sydney (winter here down under) than northern summer!!!! Omg I'm sweating just see her dress like that


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> A wallet or something. It also drives me nuts when she doesn't pull her own carryon suitcase at the airport and has an airport worker carry her boarding pass. That drives me nuts! It makes her so damn pretentious.



Unless I'm travelling with my parents and we all have one customs card, I carry my own passport. The idea of having anyone else do it is really unsettling to it. 



Coach Lover Too said:


> I bet her motto is: Negative attention is better than no attention! Probably the whole family's motto!



Odd, considering the constant, "Oh my God, you guys! I SO don't ...."




I liked the way Armani handled the Georgio incident, but I would have loved to read them say, "Heffa, if you want some free foundation, learn how to spell his name correctly."


----------



## chowlover2

yinnie said:


> She looks like she is dressed for Westfield Sydney (winter here down under) than northern summer!!!! Omg I'm sweating just see her dress like that




I'm convinced she dresses in such a seasonally challenged way to get attention.


----------



## Eva1991

labelwhore04 said:


> You can really tell how much she messed with her nose in that clip. She always had a good nose but her side profile is completely different.



First thing I noticed in that clip was how different her nose looked before she messed with it. She had a nice natural looking nose and now she's left with a very generic and plastic looking one.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

caitlin1214 said:


> Unless I'm travelling with my parents and we all have one customs card, I carry my own passport. The idea of having anyone else do it is really unsettling to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Odd, considering the constant, "Oh my God, you guys! I SO don't ...."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the way Armani handled the Georgio incident, but I would have loved to read them say, "Heffa, if you want some free foundation, learn how to spell his name correctly."



Guilty as charged your honor.


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> Or, a stadium sized throne of lies! Pick a seat Kardashians







redney said:


> It's all for the opportunity to sit in the front row next to AW and take selfies, doll!



I think you're on to something here.


----------



## azania

I agree that she looked best between 2009 and 2012. Then she went overboard with filler.


----------



## Hermes4evah

chowlover2 said:


> I'm convinced she dresses in such a seasonally challenged way to get attention.




Me too.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I'm sure people think I dress like I'm seasonally challenged sometimes. I dress for the inside not the outside. Im outside for a few seconds but I'm inside majority of the day! Typically, during the summer, it's super hot/humid outside and super cold inside where I live. I strongly dislike being cold! Of course pics aren't snapped of me doing so. 

Now, the all black and being outside at Disney wasn't a smart move at all!


----------



## Staci_W

dangerouscurves said:


> I read it somewhere now they have a name for the baby and it's Winter West


Nooo! That's my daughter's name. I don't want it tarnished. Plus a whole slew of Winters will start popping up.


----------



## ophousewife

Staci_W said:


> Nooo! That's my daughter's name. I don't want it tarnished. Plus a whole slew of Winters will start popping up.



I love the name Winter and agree I don't want to see it tarnished.  Lol.  My daughter's name is October and I always say if we give her a sister her name would be Winter.


----------



## .pursefiend.

please tell me it's cold as hell in California! is that shearling?!


----------



## knasarae

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Aww you will get what you want. Just eat a ton of yams, walk backwards in a circle 17 times while clapping your hands and stomping your feet...
> 
> According the experts lol



I'm on it!


----------



## poopsie

.pursefiend. said:


> *please tell me it's cold as hell in California!* is that shearling?!






How I wish I could


----------



## shiny_things

I think she's showing in her face now.


----------



## Jayne1

shiny_things said:


> I think she's showing in her face now.



Possibly -- or she had her makeup team stop contouring.  lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

poopsie said:


> How I wish I could



*weeps*


----------



## Lounorada

As this pregnancy progresses I think her face is going to look horrific because it's since North was born she's gone over the top with PS and destroyed her face.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently NPR fans were very upset over Kimbos interview last weekend. They have received a ton of hate mail and thier FB page is still being blasted. Poor NPR  i hope they read some of the emails and comments this weekend I'm sure they are hilarious.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> As this pregnancy progresses I think her face is going to look horrific because it's since North was born she's gone over the top with PS and destroyed her face.





I'm here for it!!!!!


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently NPR fans were very upset over Kimbos interview last weekend. They have received a ton of hate mail and thier FB page is still being blasted. Poor NPR  i hope they read some of the emails and comments this weekend I'm sure they are hilarious.



I read that, here's the link to the article if anyone is interested. The comments are pretty good: http://www.npr.org/sections/ombudsm...motion-about-kim-kardashian-west-on-wait-wait

*What's All The 'Kommotion' About Kim Kardashian On 'Wait Wait'?*

You've been put on notice, _Wait Wait...Don't Tell Me!_

  John Moore of Decatur, Ga., wrote to NPR: "Everyone is allowed one mulligan, and you just had yours."

Moore, who admits he might be an "NPR snob," was referring to the show's "Not My Job" guest appearance this past weekend of&#8212;gasp!!!&#8212;Kim Kardashian, where she was invited to promote her new book, _Selfish_, 448 pages of photographs of herself.

  Kardashian's presence on the show sent several hundred listeners over the top. By the dozens, they say they are "disgusted" and "disappointed," and a handful are sure the show has "jumped the shark." Paula Poundstone's "exposition on the proper preparation of Pop Tarts" is OK, wrote Gary Miller of Charles Town, W.Va., but Kardashian? "She has no business in any civilized forum," he wrote.

  The listeners are self-aware and unapologetic about their outrage. "I have enjoyed your show for years, but I found the inclusion of Kim Kardashian so misguided and offensive, I fear I will never be able to listen again (hyperbolic, yes, but vapid, talentless, and shallow individuals who have not earned fame or fortune through an ounce of hard work have no place on a show of such caliber)," wrote Brianna Frazier of Laguna Beach, Calif.

  They are threatening to pull their donations, or claim they have already done so. Kerry Castano, of Burlington, Vt., wrote, "I recently gave a small gift to my local NPR station. Had I heard your Saturday show before I made my gift, I wouldn't have donated. The Kardashians represent much of what is wrong with America today &#8212; and I listen to NPR to get AWAY from Kardashian-like garbage."

  Monthly sustaining donor Sharonn Flaucher of Tuftonboro, N.H., is "seriously thinking about dropping my membership. I thought NPR had a certain class/values and it looks like we might be heading in another direction that I'm not willing to go with you. Just thought I'd give you a heads up. Have a sparkling day!"

I will admit it. In my not&#8211;quite five months as NPR's Ombudsman, I've found one reliable source of joy: the Monday morning email&#8212;there's at least one each week&#8212;from a listener outraged by whatever bad taste joke _Wait Wait... Don't Tell Me!_ has told on its latest episode. This Monday, the inbox was overflowing.

I am decidedly _not_ mocking the listeners' devotion to the religion they hold sacred, to their gluten-free diets, to their right to own however many cats they want and not be painted as "crazy," to their belief that all 90-year-olds should not be lumped together as unsafe drivers, to defeating stereotypes of [insert ethnic group name here]&#8212;all the sources of unhappiness when _Wait Wait_ dared poke a bit of fun.

But, well, it is a humor show and an equal opportunity offender. Many listeners seem willing to laugh until the comedy is turned on something that touches their own lives or sensitivities. Does the show occasionally seem sophomoric or cross a line? Perhaps. But rarely, if ever, does the fun come across&#8212;to me, anyway&#8212;as mean-spirited.

I'm still not sure what to make of this week's outrage over Kardashian, who was indeed a surprising guest, given how often the show has pilloried her and her clan in the past. She wasn't a great guest&#8212;she had a couple funny lines&#8212;but she was gracious. Or at least I think so. I'm in the camp of those who have avoided her other ubiquitous media projects and appearances, so I can't say I'm familiar with her normal demeanor. But I was far from offended by her presence on an NPR show. It was only eleven minutes, after all, and now maybe I won't be so lost at the next dinner party when the topic of Kardashian-mania comes up.

A handful of listeners agreed. "I admired Kim's daring acceptance of the 'Not My Job' gauntlet throw-down," wrote Lawrence Caring of Houston, Texas. "She knew what she was getting into and had the guts to subject herself to it anyway, albeit to plug her new book. Kudos to the WWDTM guest approval crew. If the NPR 'holier-than-thou' complaints had to be written on the backs of contribution receipts, well I'm sure the complaints would just trickle in.

But listener Mary-Lynne Peluso of New York City seemed to speak for many when she expressed her dismay: "Now, you've given that low-level, self-centered, ego-driven mentality a place in the 'public radio' world. Not a real, in-depth, look at 'How self-promotion today affects societal thinking,' or some such analysis, but a 'Hey, Kim, let's gab about your busy (full, but empty of socially uplifting value) life. Come play with us; we want to be popular like you, too!'"
  Peluso added: "This is a real question, for which I'd appreciate a reply: 'What was your thinking behind having Kim Kardashian on as a guest?'"

So I asked Michael Danforth, the show's executive producer. When I talked to him earlier this week, he said, "Of course we tried to book her, because she's huge. She is a favorite in our lives." He called it "a totally normal booking. We always try to book people who are culturally relevant."
  Danforth said the team was surprised Kardashian agreed to the appearance, and called her "self-effacing," although he added, "One thing we've learned is she's got a very polished and easy public persona" and isn't about to go off message. He seemed truly baffled by the strong listener reaction. "I did not anticipate it," he said.

Emmanuel Hapsis, writing on KQED's Pop blog, analyzed the outrage&#8212;smartly, in my opinion&#8212;in the thoughtful way that many people associate with NPR:
  This preoccupation with identity and how one is perceived by others also happens to be something Kim Kardashian knows a lot about. She meticulously crafts how the public sees her (in full face, at all times, mostly) and what they find out about her. In this same way, the people leaving these incensed comments or posting about how they wish Kim would just go away on their Facebook pages are also maintaining some idea of themselves that they want to project or would like to believe about themselves. Kim puts beauty first, others lead with intelligence, but, in the end, it's ultimately the same thing: a facade.

Later, he concluded:
  I went to grad school. My favorite writer is an experimental classicist. I've read Ulysses in its entirety. And I also know all the names of the Kardashians and why they're mad at each other. Learning that information didn't cancel out my degrees or any of my brain cells. Neither did listening to this radio segment. Kim Kardashian is a part of our culture, whether we like it or not. She doesn't have the power to destroy you or your favorite public radio show. But she could probably school some of us on how to lighten up.

Still, as one of my harshest critics likes to point out in the comments each time I post a new column, my job is to represent the public to NPR. So NPR, consider yourself told. Or, in the words of Max Planck of Centennial, Colo.: "I'll forgive you this time but don't do it again."


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> I'm here for it!!!!!


 
Me too, doll!


----------



## lh211

redney said:


> I read that, here's the link to the article if anyone is interested. The comments are pretty good: http://www.npr.org/sections/ombudsm...motion-about-kim-kardashian-west-on-wait-wait
> 
> *What's All The 'Kommotion' About Kim Kardashian On 'Wait Wait'?*
> 
> You've been put on notice, _Wait Wait...Don't Tell Me!_
> 
> John Moore of Decatur, Ga., wrote to NPR: "Everyone is allowed one mulligan, and you just had yours."
> 
> Moore, who admits he might be an "NPR snob," was referring to the show's "Not My Job" guest appearance this past weekend ofgasp!!!Kim Kardashian, where she was invited to promote her new book, _Selfish_, 448 pages of photographs of herself.
> 
> Kardashian's presence on the show sent several hundred listeners over the top. By the dozens, they say they are "disgusted" and "disappointed," and a handful are sure the show has "jumped the shark." Paula Poundstone's "exposition on the proper preparation of Pop Tarts" is OK, wrote Gary Miller of Charles Town, W.Va., but Kardashian? "She has no business in any civilized forum," he wrote.
> 
> The listeners are self-aware and unapologetic about their outrage. "I have enjoyed your show for years, but I found the inclusion of Kim Kardashian so misguided and offensive, I fear I will never be able to listen again (hyperbolic, yes, but vapid, talentless, and shallow individuals who have not earned fame or fortune through an ounce of hard work have no place on a show of such caliber)," wrote Brianna Frazier of Laguna Beach, Calif.
> 
> They are threatening to pull their donations, or claim they have already done so. Kerry Castano, of Burlington, Vt., wrote, "I recently gave a small gift to my local NPR station. Had I heard your Saturday show before I made my gift, I wouldn't have donated. The Kardashians represent much of what is wrong with America today  and I listen to NPR to get AWAY from Kardashian-like garbage."
> 
> Monthly sustaining donor Sharonn Flaucher of Tuftonboro, N.H., is "seriously thinking about dropping my membership. I thought NPR had a certain class/values and it looks like we might be heading in another direction that I'm not willing to go with you. Just thought I'd give you a heads up. Have a sparkling day!"
> 
> I will admit it. In my notquite five months as NPR's Ombudsman, I've found one reliable source of joy: the Monday morning emailthere's at least one each weekfrom a listener outraged by whatever bad taste joke _Wait Wait... Don't Tell Me!_ has told on its latest episode. This Monday, the inbox was overflowing.
> 
> I am decidedly _not_ mocking the listeners' devotion to the religion they hold sacred, to their gluten-free diets, to their right to own however many cats they want and not be painted as "crazy," to their belief that all 90-year-olds should not be lumped together as unsafe drivers, to defeating stereotypes of [insert ethnic group name here]all the sources of unhappiness when _Wait Wait_ dared poke a bit of fun.
> 
> But, well, it is a humor show and an equal opportunity offender. Many listeners seem willing to laugh until the comedy is turned on something that touches their own lives or sensitivities. Does the show occasionally seem sophomoric or cross a line? Perhaps. But rarely, if ever, does the fun come acrossto me, anywayas mean-spirited.
> 
> I'm still not sure what to make of this week's outrage over Kardashian, who was indeed a surprising guest, given how often the show has pilloried her and her clan in the past. She wasn't a great guestshe had a couple funny linesbut she was gracious. Or at least I think so. I'm in the camp of those who have avoided her other ubiquitous media projects and appearances, so I can't say I'm familiar with her normal demeanor. But I was far from offended by her presence on an NPR show. It was only eleven minutes, after all, and now maybe I won't be so lost at the next dinner party when the topic of Kardashian-mania comes up.
> 
> A handful of listeners agreed. "I admired Kim's daring acceptance of the 'Not My Job' gauntlet throw-down," wrote Lawrence Caring of Houston, Texas. "She knew what she was getting into and had the guts to subject herself to it anyway, albeit to plug her new book. Kudos to the WWDTM guest approval crew. If the NPR 'holier-than-thou' complaints had to be written on the backs of contribution receipts, well I'm sure the complaints would just trickle in.
> 
> But listener Mary-Lynne Peluso of New York City seemed to speak for many when she expressed her dismay: "Now, you've given that low-level, self-centered, ego-driven mentality a place in the 'public radio' world. Not a real, in-depth, look at 'How self-promotion today affects societal thinking,' or some such analysis, but a 'Hey, Kim, let's gab about your busy (full, but empty of socially uplifting value) life. Come play with us; we want to be popular like you, too!'"
> Peluso added: "This is a real question, for which I'd appreciate a reply: 'What was your thinking behind having Kim Kardashian on as a guest?'"
> 
> So I asked Michael Danforth, the show's executive producer. When I talked to him earlier this week, he said, "Of course we tried to book her, because she's huge. She is a favorite in our lives." He called it "a totally normal booking. We always try to book people who are culturally relevant."
> Danforth said the team was surprised Kardashian agreed to the appearance, and called her "self-effacing," although he added, "One thing we've learned is she's got a very polished and easy public persona" and isn't about to go off message. He seemed truly baffled by the strong listener reaction. "I did not anticipate it," he said.
> 
> Emmanuel Hapsis, writing on KQED's Pop blog, analyzed the outragesmartly, in my opinionin the thoughtful way that many people associate with NPR:
> This preoccupation with identity and how one is perceived by others also happens to be something Kim Kardashian knows a lot about. She meticulously crafts how the public sees her (in full face, at all times, mostly) and what they find out about her. In this same way, the people leaving these incensed comments or posting about how they wish Kim would just go away on their Facebook pages are also maintaining some idea of themselves that they want to project or would like to believe about themselves. Kim puts beauty first, others lead with intelligence, but, in the end, it's ultimately the same thing: a facade.
> 
> Later, he concluded:
> I went to grad school. My favorite writer is an experimental classicist. I've read Ulysses in its entirety. And I also know all the names of the Kardashians and why they're mad at each other. Learning that information didn't cancel out my degrees or any of my brain cells. Neither did listening to this radio segment. Kim Kardashian is a part of our culture, whether we like it or not. She doesn't have the power to destroy you or your favorite public radio show. But she could probably school some of us on how to lighten up.
> 
> Still, as one of my harshest critics likes to point out in the comments each time I post a new column, my job is to represent the public to NPR. So NPR, consider yourself told. Or, in the words of Max Planck of Centennial, Colo.: "I'll forgive you this time but don't do it again."




 Some of the comments from listeners. 

I have no idea what this show is or the station it's played on, but I'd really prefer if people did not put Kimbo and the word 'culture' in the same sentence.


----------



## bag-princess

*Vogue Calls North West A Natural Hair Inspiration For Girls, Black Twitter Reacts Accordingly*







*In honor of North Wests second birthday, Vogue  published a piece suggesting that the famous tot is inspiring a  generation of natural hair girls. Immediately, I knew that the Black  community would take issue with the essay. With the exception of  caregivers who are crazy enough to relax or weave a toddlers hair, it  is safe to say that just about every Black baby girl in America is  sporting her natural tresses.*
*A culture writer named Marjon Carlos  penned the piece, which addresses her 2-year-old niece Isabels mixed  heritage and how caring for her hair is sometimes difficult for the  girls Russian mother. Carlos, who is Black, goes on to explain that she  was inspired to try some of North Wests hairstyles on Isabel since  both girls are of mixed heritage and share similar hair textures.*



Carlos writes:
_When  Riccardo Tisci sent models with intricately gelled coils on their  hairlines down his fall 2015 Givenchy runway, the awe these baby hairs  inspired in the fashion world was rivaled by another very famous set of  curls: the _scraped-back_ and artfully sculpted tendrils of mini It girl North West, who turns two today._
_Ive been charmed by the sleek styles that Kim and Kanyes  offspring has sported as she sits front row at Fashion Week on her  mothers lap, arriving to ballet class in custom Balmain blazers, or  globetrotting to far-flung locales on family trips. Whether a top bun or  a comb-over, Norths pint-sized hairstyles complement her  fashion-forward play clothes, while remaining refreshingly easy and  age-appropriate. Theyve established little Nori as a kind of hair icon  for a nascent and diverse generation of tots rocking their natural curls  with unprecedented flairamong them, my two-year-old niece, Isabel._





*Many  felt that if any celebrity child should be referred to as an  inspiration for natural hair girls, it should have been Blue Ivy,  whose tresses have been mercilessly criticized.*






http://madamenoire.com/541086/north-west-a-natural-hair-inspiration-for-girls/


----------



## saira1214

Vogue needs to stop with these articles. Kendall did not inspire cornrows and North has not inspired natural hair. Pfft. Half the time it is pulled back into a bun anyway. Please.


----------



## jun3machina

dangerouscurves said:


> I read it somewhere now they have a name for the baby and it's Winter West



Let the game of thrones memes begin and be plentiful


----------



## Tivo

yinnie said:


> She looks like she is dressed for Westfield Sydney (winter here down under) than northern summer!!!! Omg I'm sweating just see her dress like that


I don't understand this. They always dress inappropriately for the weather. In winter they wear nothing and in summer they pile on the clothes.

Are they wearing winter 2015 stuff because designers want it showcased? 
But they never appear to be sweating. 
They're reptiles.


----------



## lh211

Tivo said:


> I don't understand this. They always dress inappropriately for the weather. In winter they wear nothing and in summer they pile on the clothes.
> 
> Are they wearing winter 2015 stuff because designers want it showcased?
> *But they never appear to be sweating. *
> They're reptiles.



Botox. 

I guess when you only stroll from a car to a building it doesn't matter what you wear,


----------



## Eva1991

Winter sounds cute but is it considered a common, "normal" name? Where I live (Europe) it's not.


----------



## ByeKitty

saira1214 said:


> Vogue needs to stop with these articles. Kendall did not inspire cornrows and North has not inspired natural hair. Pfft. Half the time it is pulled back into a bun anyway. Please.



Right! WTF!! Also, I think North's hair is really beautiful, but it's nowhere near as afro-y as, say, Blue Ivy's. They need to stop referring to toddlers as "fashion inspiration" either way.


----------



## YSoLovely

saira1214 said:


> Vogue needs to stop with these articles. Kendall did not inspire cornrows and North has not inspired natural hair. Pfft. Half the time it is pulled back into a bun anyway. Please.



Nevermind her hair texture which is currently still very much "acceptable" iykwim...


----------



## Meeka41

YSoLovely said:


> Nevermind her hair texture which is currently still very much "acceptable" iykwim...




Well I'm still waiting for my daughters article in vogue her hair can't get anymore natural than this
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
thanks North we are so inspired.....NOT!!!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

we brown girls can't have anything! just like they said Marc Jacobs inspired "mini buns" .. but we been wearing bantu knots foooooooooooooooorever! bye felicia!

Vogue needs to go have a seat in that empty stadium with the kardashians. nothing this family does is groundbreaking.


----------



## bag-princess

saira1214 said:


> Vogue needs to stop with these articles. Kendall did not inspire cornrows and North has not inspired natural hair. Pfft. *Half the time it is pulled back into a bun anyway.* Please.




that is exactly what a lot of the people where saying!  and the few times the paps have caught her with it being natural kim looked horrified that she was seen like that!   trying to hide her face/head when she usually wants her front and center for them.





YSoLovely said:


> Nevermind her hair texture which is currently still very much "acceptable" *iykwim*...




 





Meeka41 said:


> Well I'm still waiting for my daughters article in vogue her hair can't get anymore natural than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks North we are so inspired.....NOT!!!!!!





she is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*"There  are some things I understand, certain things I don't understand,  certain things I like to get off my chest in interviews, certain things  that I want to talk about. But when we talk about love, I don't have an  answer. All I can say is that I'm happy I have it."*
 &#8211; Kanye West on daughter North, to _Interview_ 







I dunno if this has been posted before or not but it sure is a cute picture.


----------



## lh211

Coach Lover Too said:


> *"There  are some things I understand, certain things I don't understand,  certain things I like to get off my chest in interviews, certain things  that I want to talk about. But when we talk about love, I don't have an  answer. All I can say is that I'm happy I have it."*
> &#8211; Kanye West on daughter North, to _Interview_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if this has been posted before or not but it sure is a cute picture.



North's expression kills me every time. She is just not about that life.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh wow. It must be a slow news week. North's hair is a story?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ByeKitty said:


> Right! WTF!! Also, I think North's hair is really beautiful, but it's nowhere near as afro-y as, say, Blue Ivy's. They need to stop referring to toddlers as "fashion inspiration" either way.




They definitely aren't going for "afro-y" hair at all.  The writer is going for "mixed" hair which is why she mentioned the Russian-Black niece. The black writer know that natural is a thing and used North's more "acceptable" texture and popular parents to get the story approved.


----------



## michie

Ugh. I liked the world much better when agendas were more subtle. It's just plain as day, media wise, who is acceptable and who's not...

To the poster that included their kid's pic in the thread, you may want to consider removing it before your baby is made into the next meme about foolishness.


----------



## DogLover65

I am white, so I do not understand. I think natural curls on a black girl/woman is beautiful. I always have and have never thought twice about them. Why is it so criticized among people?

Edit: also, the little girl above is absolutely precious!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

DogLover65 said:


> I am white, so I do not understand. I think natural curls on a black girl/woman is beautiful. I always have and have never thought twice about them. Why is it so criticized among people?
> 
> Edit: also, the little girl above is absolutely precious!!!



I think natural hair on everyone is the way to go.  Contrived hair does not look good on anyone.  My motto, "Life is curly.  Don't straighten it out!"


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> Right! WTF!! Also, I think North's hair is really beautiful, but it's nowhere near as afro-y as, say, Blue Ivy's.* They need to stop referring to toddlers as "fashion inspiration" either way*.



THIS x1000000


----------



## lizmil

DesigningStyle said:


> I think natural hair on everyone is the way to go.  Contrived hair does not look good on anyone.  My motto, "Life is curly.  Don't straighten it out!"



I don't know where you got that motto, but that's awesome!


----------



## bag-princess

DesigningStyle said:


> I think natural hair on everyone is the way to go.  Contrived hair does not look good on anyone.  My motto,* "Life is curly.  Don't straighten it out!"*





i like that.


----------



## Jayne1

DesigningStyle said:


> I think natural hair on everyone is the way to go.  Contrived hair does not look good on anyone.  My motto, "Life is curly.  Don't straighten it out!"


I like it too -- often suits the face more.  Sometimes hair that is overly straightened looks tortured and wrong on the person's face.


----------



## knasarae

jun3machina said:


> Let the game of thrones memes begin and be plentiful



Winter is coming!


----------



## Ladybug09

Eva1991 said:


> Winter sounds cute but is it considered a common, "normal" name? Where I live (Europe) it's not.


No, Winter is not a normal name anywhere.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

sally.m said:


>




Oh wow.....


----------



## knasarae

Eva1991 said:


> Winter sounds cute but is it considered a common, "normal" name? Where I live (Europe) it's not.



Autumn and Summer and are common.  I've never heard of anyone named Winter, though I'm sure someone out there is.


----------



## charmesh

Meeka41 said:


> Well I'm still waiting for my daughters article in vogue her hair can't get anymore natural than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks North we are so inspired.....NOT!!!!!!



I'm in love. Nothing is cuter than a little girl with Afro puffs. She is a beauty.


----------



## chowlover2

Meeka41 said:


> Well I'm still waiting for my daughters article in vogue her hair can't get anymore natural than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks North we are so inspired.....NOT!!!!!!




She is a cutie!


----------



## charmesh

DesigningStyle said:


> I think natural hair on everyone is the way to go.  Contrived hair does not look good on anyone.  My motto, "Life is curly.  Don't straighten it out!"



I ruined my curl pattern straightening it with just a flat iron. I can't imagine what relaxer would have done to it. I don't care about shrinkage , I don't care about frizz on humid days, I've come to realize that straight hair is just for once or twice a year. My curls are too special to destroy.


----------



## lh211

charmesh said:


> I ruined my curl pattern straightening it with just a flat iron. I can't imagine what relaxer would have done to it. I don't care about shrinkage , I don't care about frizz on humid days, I've come to realize that straight hair is just for once or twice a year. *My curls are too special to destroy*.



They really are. 

Baby/kids hair should be left alone. It's the one time in your life where you can get away with anything without being judged!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My dad had naturally curly hair that I would have killed for but nooooooo, that gene had to skip right by me! Embrace what you've been given, because people always want what they don't have.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm on the natural hair brigade... You didn't get that hair for nothing, it just looks best on you! And this doesn't only apply to black people! I remember when my blonde friend dyed her hair jet black and straightened it, and it just looked dead - actually _she_ looked sort of dead, her skin and eyebrows were all light and rosey and the black hair didn't match at all.


----------



## Eva1991

Ladybug09 said:


> No, Winter is not a normal name anywhere.





knasarae said:


> Autumn and Summer and are common.  I've never heard of anyone named Winter, though I'm sure someone out there is.



Haven't heard it either. It does sound nice but I don't know whether people will think of winter the season instead of Winter the baby when they hear it. 



ByeKitty said:


> I'm on the natural hair brigade... You didn't get that hair for nothing, it just looks best on you! And this doesn't only apply to black people! I remember when my blonde friend dyed her hair jet black and straightened it, and it just looked dead - actually _she_ looked sort of dead, her skin and eyebrows were all light and rosey and the black hair didn't match at all.



+1
The best thing to do when you want to dye your hair is to choose a color that's one or two shades lighter or darker than your natural color. I've seen lots of women going from blonde to black and vice versa and they don't look good at all; the color doesn't work for their skintone and the constant bleaching damages the hair and makes it look unhealthy and extremely thin.

Eddited to add: Remeber when Kim went platinum blonde a few months ago? She looked terrible. Her skin was dark as well as her eyes and eyebrows which made the blonde hair look very unnatural. Can't imagine how much damage all this bleaching did to her natural hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> I ruined my curl pattern straightening it with just a flat iron. I can't imagine what relaxer would have done to it. I don't care about shrinkage , I don't care about frizz on humid days, I've come to realize that straight hair is just for once or twice a year. My curls are too special to destroy.



I just recently straightened my hair to trim it it, and my curls were not damaged. This is my second time straightening curly.

When I straighten it I use a wet to dry flatiron iron which basically uses the steam from your hair to straighten it.


----------



## Jcave12

I remember getting relaxers in the 1st grade which makes me think they probably started earlier. I think natural hair should be a given for babies. I'm so glad that I'm natural now and I love my curls, but it would have been nice to see them while growing up. I do think Bey's daughter is a better 'inspiration' though. I don't think North's hair is kinky and I don't see anyone taking a flat iron to ringlets on a child...


----------



## charmesh

Ladybug09 said:


> I just recently straightened my hair to trim it it, and my curls were not damaged. This is my second time straightening curly.
> 
> When I straighten it I use a wet to dry flatiron iron which basically uses the steam from your hair to straighten it.



I wore mine straight everyday.


----------



## Teemu

I have very curly hair. I'm Puerto Rican/Irish. I've just this year stopped trying to tame it. I work with mostly men who hate my curls and don't even try to hide it. "Forget to
brush your hair today?" I never ever brush my hair lol. "Flat iron break?" It makes me so mad that I've decided to never straighten
It again for work. My hair is one length, middle if my back, I wear the front pulled back so it's not all over the place crazy. My husband could less what I do with it as long as I don't go short again. That's an entirely different horrible story.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> No, Winter is not a normal name anywhere.



Actually my friend's cousin is name Winter. lol. She's the only one I know with that name.


----------



## deltalady

Nicole Richie's daughter's name is Winter.


----------



## ByeKitty

deltalady said:


> Nicole Richie's daughter's name is Winter.



Isn't her name Harlow?


----------



## ByeKitty

Teemu said:


> I have very curly hair. I'm Puerto Rican/Irish. I've just this year stopped trying to tame it. I work with mostly men who hate my curls and don't even try to hide it. "Forget to
> brush your hair today?" I never ever brush my hair lol. "Flat iron break?" It makes me so mad that I've decided to never straighten
> It again for work. My hair is one length, middle if my back, I wear the front pulled back so it's not all over the place crazy. My husband could less what I do with it as long as I don't go short again. That's an entirely different horrible story.



Do you!! Seriously I stopped caring what men think... They generally do not have trained eyes or an open mind on women's hairstyles or hair types. Yeah I might look more "put together" to some if I dyed my hair a solid blonde, but I'm not going to because that's not me.


----------



## deltalady

ByeKitty said:


> Isn't her name Harlow?



Harlow Winter Kate Madden.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I know 2 winters. I also know a summer and autumn. I know crazy but,  they are out there lol


----------



## Staci_W

I have my Winter and I've met a Wynter.


----------



## krissa

I've seen a Wyntr and I hate the lack of vowels. Ugh.


----------



## Bentley1

krissa said:


> I've seen a Wyntr and I hate the lack of vowels. Ugh.




Lol, that spelling is an OCD person's nightmare.


----------



## poopsie

LOL----not much going on with Kakes is there?


----------



## zen1965

^ Indeed. Hence the need to discuss a non-confirmed rill edgy name. [emoji473]


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> LOL----not much going on with Kakes is there?




Ha! Not even a pregnancy kan keep her relevant. I'd love to think this is the beginning of the end...


----------



## poopsie

Sadly I think the younger two will fill the void as the older ones decline :rain:


----------



## celeb_analyzer

"My only regret is that I didn't give it a shot sooner. It would have saved so much BS. I feel like I got the fairytale."

On her relationship with Kanye. I don't understand why Kim has this obsession with having a fairytale life. Why is it not ok for some things in your life to be less than perfect? 

She also mentioned her past relationship with damon thomas, and Kris Humphries, but I notice she didn't mention reggie bush. That is because he ended that one, and she wanted him so bad. She is trying to convince the world she got the fairytale because in her heart she knows she didn't. I shake my head as to what this woman sacrified for a bit of fame.


----------



## Tivo

^^^Yep. It's always the ones people don't talk about that are the ones to watch.


----------



## bag-princess

celeb_analyzer said:


> "My only regret is that I didn't give it a shot sooner. It would have saved so much BS. I feel like I got the fairytale."
> 
> *On her relationship with Kanye. I don't understand why Kim has this obsession with having a fairytale life. Why is it not ok for some things in your life to be less than perfect?
> *
> She also mentioned her past relationship with damon thomas, and Kris Humphries, but I notice she didn't mention reggie bush. That is because he ended that one, and she wanted him so bad. *She is trying to convince the world she got the fairytale because in her heart she knows she didn't. *I shake my head as to what this woman sacrified for a bit of fame.






she needs to stop trying to peddle that ish!!!  she is too damn old to still believe this.  this is not her first marriage and she knows there is no such thing as a fairytale one!  she just wants to keep making her gullible fans think that she is living the life and everything is just so wonderful and perfect.  nobody in their right mind believes that about her and kanye!


----------



## lizmil

The fairy tale life is being married to a closeted gay man who thinks of you as a harlot and looks miserable whenever he is with you.  Who knew?


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> she needs to stop trying to peddle that ish!!!  she is too damn old to still believe this.  this is not her first marriage and she knows there is no such thing as a fairytale one!  she just wants to keep making her gullible fans think that she is living the life and everything is just so wonderful and perfect.  nobody in their right mind believes that about her and kanye!


Maybe this is a fairytale for her.  Maybe this is exactly what she wants&#8230; money, connections to important fashion people, someone to tell her how to dress in the best clothes and someone who will leave her alone most of the time, because she's a narcissist and hasn't the ability to worry about another person.

See?  Fairytale&#8230; for her.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe this is a fairytale for her.  Maybe this is exactly what she wants*&#8230; money, connections to important fashion people, someone to tell her how to dress in the best clothes and someone who will leave her alone most of the time*, because she's a narcissist and hasn't the ability to worry about another person.
> 
> See?  Fairytale&#8230; for her.





THAT i believe - instead of the real fairytale that they are so much in love with each other.   it's all about her just like you said.   and we all know what it is all about for kanye!


----------



## Bzemom

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe this is a fairytale for her.  Maybe this is exactly what she wants money, connections to important fashion people, someone to tell her how to dress in the best clothes and someone who will leave her alone most of the time, because she's a narcissist and hasn't the ability to worry about another person.
> 
> See?  Fairytale for her.



100% agree.


----------



## Lounorada

lizmil said:


> The fairy tale life is being married to a closeted gay man who thinks of you as a harlot and looks miserable whenever he is with you.  Who knew?



Exactly...  She's full of bullsh*t, stupidity and lies.


----------



## Alexenjie

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe this is a fairytale for her.  Maybe this is exactly what she wants&#8230; money, connections to important fashion people, someone to tell her how to dress in the best clothes and someone who will leave her alone most of the time, because she's a narcissist and hasn't the ability to worry about another person.
> 
> See?  Fairytale&#8230; for her.


 
I believe all of the above except I think even Kim would have included in her fairy tale a prince who really loved her, not a closeted gay man. She worried about getting older and settled for Kanye.


----------



## Queenpixie

So its Winter/Wynter or Wild/Wylde?


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Exactly...  She's full of bullsh*t, stupidity and lies.




as usual.  she never disappoints in that regard.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lizmil said:


> The fairy tale life is being married to a closeted gay man who thinks of you as a harlot and looks miserable whenever he is with you.  Who knew?



...and a baby girl who wishes someone would adopt her. STAT.


----------



## gillianna

Not one woman in the KKlan has a decent normal relationship with a man.  Kourtney is with Scott but he is no prize and I doubt she will marry him.  Khloe is chasing anything she can get and Lamar is gone unless his contract gets renewed.  Kim with Kanye is a match made in the mirror of delusion.  Who even knows if they are truly married.  The younger ones seem to be THOT in training with Kylie probably doing a sex tape once she becomes 18.  Even big Pimp Mama Kris can't keep a man and her new boy toy seems more of a perfect friend of Kanye or paid escort.  So to Kim Kanye may be as normal in their world as it gets. They each play a part and get the press they desire.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

http://www.people.com/article/kim-kardashian-west-objectification-live-lecture-event


----------



## lizmil

^ wow pay for a ticket to hear how she can con you out of $40. The number of tickets ( not enough$) makes me think she is getting an honorary degree.


----------



## Lounorada

That lecture has to be a joke. Getting Kim to speak about the objectification of women when her own mother is a pimp who exploited and objectified all her own children for money and fame. Chile, please.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> That lecture has to be a joke. Getting Kim to speak about the objectification of women when her own mother is a pimp who exploited and objectified all her own children for money and fame. Chile, please.



I totally get a "Kanye wrote that for her" vibe, which is quite paradoxal considering the topic!


----------



## blackkitty4378

They took what was a thousands of years old business of pimping and exploiting women and used social media to their advantage. The end.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> That lecture has to be a joke. Getting Kim to speak about the objectification of women when her own mother is a pimp who exploited and objectified all her own children for money and fame. Chile, please.





wonder how many times will the word "like" will come out of her mouth!!


if anyone should be giving this speech is PMK herself.   she is a master at Objectification of Women!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Pandoravuitton said:


> http://www.people.com/article/kim-kardashian-west-objectification-live-lecture-event


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm gonna predict that ticket sales will suck and then she'll be forced to cancel due to *pregnancy issues.* Who's with me?!?


----------



## Gaby87

Nah, I think she will do well. She has lots of followers and $40 is an affordable ticket price.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yea, you're probably right. There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## bag-princess

Gaby87 said:


> Nah, I think she will do well. She has lots of followers and $40 is an affordable ticket price.





you mean "do well" as suckering people out of their money?  yea she does that very well.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kim Kardashian's Spot on Public Radio Show Angers Listeners*



An appearance by Kim Kardashian on the National Public Radio show "Wait Wait ... Don't Tell Me!" has angered some listeners.
  NPR received hundreds of complaints about last week's episode of the  humorous quiz show. Kardashian was in a segment called "Not My Job," in  which she answered questions about North Korean leader Kim Jong Un. She  answered two of three questions correctly.
  But many listeners were outraged that she was on the Chicago-based show.  Some have threatened to stop donating to the nonprofit NPR.
  In a response posted on NPR's website, ombudsman Elizabeth Jenson said  she wasn't sure what to make of the outrage over Kardashian's 11-minute  appearance. She said while Kardashian wasn't a great guest, "she was  gracious" and had a couple of funny lines.


http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...t-public-radio-show-angers-listeners-31905591


----------



## pixiejenna

gillianna said:


> Not one woman in the KKlan has a decent normal relationship with a man.  Kourtney is with Scott but he is no prize and I doubt she will marry him.  Khloe is chasing anything she can get and Lamar is gone unless his contract gets renewed.  Kim with Kanye is a match made in the mirror of delusion.  Who even knows if they are truly married.  The younger ones seem to be THOT in training with Kylie probably doing a sex tape once she becomes 18.  Even big Pimp Mama Kris can't keep a man and her new boy toy seems more of a perfect friend of Kanye or paid escort.  So to Kim Kanye may be as normal in their world as it gets. They each play a part and get the press they desire.



Kourt will never marry Scott she has no insensitive too. She has everything she wants now a big family and a guy who has to stick around because with out her connections he has nothing and no family. Also she was very much affected by her parents divorce you can't end up divorced if you don't get married. And as a added bonus she can keep her money separate from Scotts o e less thing to have to worry about. 

Khloe is desperate to get another man but can't seem to land one. Lamar will hang on as long as he can and since Khloe can't get another man he can easily get away with it. She's a lot like Kimbo when she married Kris. Kimbo only cared about getting married and being a wife she didn't care so much about who it was with. Why else would Khloe marry Lamar so soon after only being together for a few minutes. And then she got to play the roll she wanted the happily married wife. 

Kendull seems to work much like Kimbo dose. "Dating" other celebs for exposure for herself and lets be real she's also probably doing it for cash too.

Kylie is Kimbo 2.0 surely has a video due the day she turns 18 and she's already working on her first marriage. Poor Kimbos only chance to up stage her is by popping out kids.

PMK can't keep her legs shut. Then after her first marriage failed she married a guy she knew was trans. Now she's "dating" a gay guy. Is it any wonder why her kids don't have normal relationships with men?


----------



## Tivo

pixiejenna said:


> Kourt will never marry Scott she has no insensitive too. She has everything she wants now a big family and a guy who has to stick around because with out her connections he has nothing and no family. Also she was very much affected by her parents divorce you can't end up divorced if you don't get married. And as a added bonus she can keep her money separate from Scotts o e less thing to have to worry about.
> 
> Khloe is desperate to get another man but can't seem to land one. Lamar will hang on as long as he can and since Khloe can't get another man he can easily get away with it. She's a lot like Kimbo when she married Kris. Kimbo only cared about getting married and being a wife she didn't care so much about who it was with. Why else would Khloe marry Lamar so soon after only being together for a few minutes. And then she got to play the roll she wanted the happily married wife.
> 
> Kendull seems to work much like Kimbo dose. "Dating" other celebs for exposure for herself and lets be real she's also probably doing it for cash too.
> 
> Kylie is Kimbo 2.0 surely has a video due the day she turns 18 and she's already working on her first marriage. Poor Kimbos only chance to up stage her is by popping out kids.
> 
> PMK can't keep her legs shut. Then after her first marriage failed she married a guy she knew was trans. Now she's "dating" a gay guy. Is it any wonder why her kids don't have normal relationships with men?


I agree with everything!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumbr

Kim Kardashian leaving Dior in Beverly Hills. (June 19)


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks sooooooo uncomfortable.


----------



## stylemepretty

Spanx'd within an inch of her life.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I think she has realized that she will never be one of those celebs that people largely like, so she does unlikeable things such as giving speeches on objectification. I think she is just reveling in notoriety now because it is the only type of fame she has now. No one looks to her for beauty or style inspiration anymore.

She chose fame over love and not she is stuck growing old with Kanye.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is one of the most looked at women in the world.

And now Kim Kardashian is set to reveal how humble humans can perfect the make-up style which has made her so popular across the globe.

The 34-year-old posted a pouting selfie on Saturday, with the star gaziing into the lens with perfect lips, shiny styled hair and dewy complexion.

She captioned the photo: 'Shot a make-up tutorial for my website with @joycebonnelli coming this summer.'

The videos with come as a revelation to her fans who cannot get enough of Kim and how to get her look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lecture-objectifying-women.html#ixzz3dh7BEMjY


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks painfully and uncomfortably plastic.


----------



## Eva1991

lounorada said:


> her face looks painfully and uncomfortably plastic.



+1


----------



## ChanelMommy

She really jacked her face up. She was pretty when she was younger before all the surgery.


----------



## clevercat

Hmmm. I have just seen a trailer - Celebrity CSI with Kim Kardashian. I imagine it's a re-run, but what...what...HOW did Kakes ever get involved in that??


----------



## Hermes4evah

celeb_analyzer said:


> She chose fame over love and not she is stuck growing old with Kanye.




I'll bet my firstborn that there is no way in h*ll that those two are going to grow old together.


----------



## Tamie

I guess she's having a boy.


----------



## Jayne1

So how does she know it's a boy?

You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound&#8230; between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?

Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound&#8230; between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.



She could be at 16 weeks, isn't she due in November? but some new technology allows you to find the sex out as soon at 12 weeks. She didn't start showing with North until later on, she just got wider and gained weight until her belly popped.

*kimkardashian* Precious moments like this when we were traveling on tour with you are what I live for. You're such a good daddy to North & you will be the best daddy to our new son too! 







via instagram


----------



## NYC Chicky

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.




I thought someone said w ivf u can choose or know


----------



## louvigilante

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.




Between 11-13 weeks they do the first major scan and also blood draws for disorders. In those blood draws you can find out the sex.


----------



## Bentley1

That IG message is so lame. Who communicates with their spouse through IG like a tween. 

And sad thing is, He's a crappy a@@ dad if I've ever seen one. Hope he's better to their son than he's been to poor North


----------



## Tarhls

Congratulations to them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Bentley1 said:


> That IG message is so lame. *Who communicates with their spouse through IG like a tween. *
> 
> And sad thing is, He's a crappy a@@ dad if I've ever seen one. Hope he's better to their son than he's been to poor North


Seemingly everyone! My IG feed was filled with gushy messages to baby daddys, husbands and fathers today from celebs and common folk alike whether they were in the next room or across the Atlantic.


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Sasha2012 said:


> Seemingly everyone! My IG feed was filled with gushy messages to baby daddys, husbands and fathers today from celebs and common folk alike whether they were in the next room or across the Atlantic.




Totally agree with that! Its not just Kim K but everyone!! I dare to hope that she knows best if she is having a boy or a girl and how many weeks pregnant she is...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.



I found out at my 12 week scan.


----------



## Eva1991

I think that nowadays you can find whether it's a boy or a girl  by doing a blood test. Don't know how early this can be done though.


----------



## Queenpixie

Name predition:

Winter or Wild.

I see u kim


----------



## Bentley1

Sasha2012 said:


> Seemingly everyone! My IG feed was filled with gushy messages to baby daddys, husbands and fathers today from celebs and common folk alike whether they were in the next room or across the Atlantic.




Oh was that a Father's Day message? I thought that was her way of announcing the baby's gender and pretending that Kanye actually cares. 

Everything from her just comes off extremely gimmicky and fake.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Oh was that a Father's Day message? I thought that was her way of announcing the baby's gender and pretending that Kanye actually cares.
> 
> Everything from her just comes off extremely gimmicky and fake.




We are of like minds Bentley1!  I too saw it as a very contrived gender announcement.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Bentley1 said:


> Oh was that a Father's Day message? *I thought that was her way of announcing the baby's gender and pretending that Kanye actually cares.*
> 
> Everything from her just comes off extremely gimmicky and fake.



 You're good.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.




Pretty sure you can find out earlier.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Oh was that a Father's Day message? I thought that was her way of announcing the baby's gender and pretending that Kanye actually cares.
> 
> Everything from her just comes off extremely gimmicky and fake.



This.


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> We are of like minds Bentley1!  I too saw it as a very contrived gender announcement.







blackkitty4378 said:


> You're good.







Lounorada said:


> This.




[emoji106][emoji39]


----------



## clydekiwi

Coach Lover Too said:


>




Lollololol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow what happened to a simple Happy Father's Day?

You can definitely get a blood test done as early as 12 weeks to find out. Also, the gender can be chosen in the beginning stages of IVF.


Is she showing yet? I'm starting to really believe she announced super early.


----------



## addisonshopper

Bentley1 said:


> That IG message is so lame. Who communicates with their spouse through IG like a tween.
> 
> And sad thing is, He's a crappy a@@ dad if I've ever seen one. Hope he's better to their son than he's been to poor North




Come on how do you know this ?  You can tell this by how?  Calling this man a crappy a&& father is reaching.    [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19]


----------



## too through

Sasha2012 said:


> She could be at 16 weeks, isn't she due in November? but some new technology allows you to find the sex out as soon at 12 weeks. She didn't start showing with North until later on, she just got wider and gained weight until her belly popped.
> 
> *kimkardashian* Precious moments like this when we were traveling on tour with you are what I live for. You're such a good daddy to North & you will be the best daddy to our new son too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


Most families have these precious moments at home everyday.  

Is she saying that the only time the three of them are together reading a child's book is when they are in hotel rooms/traveling?


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> That IG message is so lame. *Who communicates with their spouse through IG like a tween. *
> 
> And sad thing is, He's a crappy a@@ dad if I've ever seen one. Hope he's better to their son than he's been to poor North





Sasha2012 said:


> *Seemingly everyone! *My IG feed was filled with gushy messages to baby daddys, husbands and fathers today from celebs and common folk alike whether they were in the next room or across the Atlantic.





yes almost everyone does that!!  i just don't get it.  the person 9 times out of 10 is right there in the same damn place because a couple minutes later there is a pic!!   if they are there with you why the need to tweet and IG a message to them???  



Bentley1 said:


> Oh was that a Father's Day message? *I thought that was her way of announcing the baby's gender and pretending that Kanye actually cares. *
> 
> Everything from her just comes off extremely gimmicky and fake.








   yes!!!!

and i am sure kim did everything she medically could to insure she got that boy for kanye!!  this way she is done and fulfilled her kontract.  he has his heir and his spare the princess just like the other royal couple.


----------



## Bentley1

addisonshopper said:


> Come on how do you know this ?  You can tell this by how?  Calling this man a crappy a&& father is reaching.    [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19]




They're public figures.  It doesn't take a genius to deduce that he's not father of the year. 
It's the opinion I've made based on the abundance of info shoved down our throats about these people, by these people. It's not reaching if that's how I feel.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm surprised she still shops at Dior considering they are fairly adamant on not letting her attend any shows lol. Mens week and couture week are all coming up in Paris...we shall see


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm surprised she still shops at Dior considering they are fairly adamant on not letting her attend any shows lol. Mens week and couture week are all coming up in Paris...we shall see





if she didn't she would be pretty much admitting that it's true that she has been banned because they don't want her anywhere near their shows!   this way it looks like all is good and that is just rumor.


----------



## krissa

NYC Chicky said:


> I thought someone said w ivf u can choose or know



Yeah, you can know the sex of the embryos that are implanted.


----------



## usmcwifey

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.




I have a coworker who had genetic testing done when she was only a few weeks along to check if the baby would be born with any abnormalities and because of that they were able to find out within weeks of being pregnant that they were having a girl ....BUT with Kim I'm pretty sure this child wasn't conceived naturally so she wasn't able to pick the sex of her child...


----------



## pixiejenna

too through said:


> Most families have these precious moments at home everyday.
> 
> Is she saying that the only time the three of them are together reading a child's book is when they are in hotel rooms/traveling?



Having those moments at home would require them to live together lmao. Despite all the reports of them buying this house and that house and owning several pieces of property themselves they still don't live together.






addisonshopper said:


> Come on how do you know this ?  You can tell this by how?  Calling this man a crappy a&& father is reaching.    [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19]



Any man can have a kid it doesn't make him a dad/father. His glaring absence in her life makes him a crappy one. Missing out on bonding with your kid while they go through milestones. Seeing your kid a handful of times a month inside of evey day is pretty lousy. He's always so busy working on his music, traveling to other countries to record. When he can do that at home and make people come to him. He's big enough to make it happen and has the backing too, he's not some new kid on the block in the music industry. He used to produce before he became a solo artist he has the connections. If he wanted to make family a priority he would.


----------



## addisonshopper

Geesh


----------



## Lookin@bags

Eva1991 said:


> I think that nowadays you can find whether it's a boy or a girl  by doing a blood test. Don't know how early this can be done though.



Yes as early as 10 weeks.  I had one done to check for chromosomal abnormalities but you can find out the sex if you want as well.  
NIPT is the name of it.


----------



## michie

addisonshopper said:


> Geesh



C'mon, Addison...I usually ride with you, but the fact that North looks at both of them like they're complete strangers tells me they're both most likely crappy AF parents. Probably great "providers", tho.


----------



## gasby12

Kim probably had an amniocentesis done around 14 to 16 weeks. This test is routinely offer to a woman who will be 35 years or older at time of delivery. This test is used  in prenatal diagnosis of chromosomal abnormalities and fetal infections and the gender of the fetus.


----------



## pursegrl12

so, it's a boy?


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> C'mon, Addison...I usually ride with you, but the fact that North looks at both of them like they're complete strangers tells me they're both most likely crappy AF parents. *Probably great "providers", tho*.





there is a big difference in that and good parents!


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.



You can pick the gender when you do IVF


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

gasby12 said:


> Kim probably had an amniocentesis done around 14 to 16 weeks. This test is routinely offer to a woman who will be 35 years or older at time of delivery. This test is used  in prenatal diagnosis of chromosomal abnormalities and fetal infections and the gender of the fetus.




As it has been pointed out she's done IVF and prob didn't have to wait for an amnio. There are a lot more ways to tell the gender before having to do amnio as well. When doing IVF you have genetic screening done on the embryo before it's even implanted in you. Most people that go that far to conceive want to know they are going to *possibly* be carrying a healthy baby from the beginning so they find out everything before even being pregnant during IVF. They knew a long time ago and possibly chose the gender. Besides, she's not over 35 just yet so I personally wouldn't risk taking it if I didn't have to. You can also do a simple blood draw.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> As it has been pointed out she's done IVF and prob didn't have to wait for an amnio. There are a lot more ways to tell the gender before having to do amnio as well. When doing IVF you have genetic screening done on the embryo before it's even implanted in you. Most people that go that far to conceive want to know they are going to *possibly* be carrying a healthy baby from the beginning so they find out everything before even being pregnant during IVF. *They knew a long time ago and possibly chose the gender.* Besides, she's not over 35 just yet so I personally wouldn't risk taking it if I didn't have to. You can also do a simple blood draw.





of course they did!!!  i would bet my American Pharoah winnings on that!


----------



## Jayne1

jimmyshoogirl said:


> As it has been pointed out she's done IVF and prob didn't have to wait for an amnio. There are a lot more ways to tell the gender before having to do amnio as well. When doing IVF you have genetic screening done on the embryo before it's even implanted in you. Most people that go that far to conceive want to know they are going to *possibly* be carrying a healthy baby from the beginning so they find out everything before even being pregnant during IVF. They knew a long time ago and possibly chose the gender.* Besides, she's not over 35 just yet so I personally wouldn't risk taking it if I didn't have to.* You can also do a simple blood draw.



That's what I was wondering about back in my day of having babies, we were told not to do amnio, unless above 35, because it was too risky.

So far, I see no signs of pregnancy, anyone have some recent pictures?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was wondering about back in my day of having babies, we were told not to do amnio, unless above 35, because it was too risky.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I see no signs of pregnancy, anyone have some recent pictures?




I know too many people that have lost babies very shortly after amnio so to risk an amnio just to find out gender? Nah. Even Kim is not that dumb. I hope. Well maybe lol. You can find out so much earlier now.

Her boobs look like a road map in the recent pic over in the style thread. That's definitely a sign! Her stomach still looks flat. I think they announced super early.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was wondering about&#8230; back in my day of having babies, we were told not to do amnio, unless above 35, because it was too risky.
> 
> So far, I see no signs of pregnancy, *anyone have some recent pictures?*


 
Just saw these on DailyMail...












Kim, put it away you desperate woman.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Just saw these on DailyMail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, put it away you desperate woman.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> of course they did!!!  i would bet my American Pharoah winnings on that!




Save your winnings. It's part of the process. It's highly likely they did. I personally wouldn't go as far as IVF to just let the doctors chose my baby's gender, unless of course they did IVF just to chose the gender - that's a totally different ball game. The doctors call you and tell you what was fertilized and whether or not any have chromosomal abnormalities and what genders, you pick, and then prepare for transfer.


----------



## Eva1991

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Save your winnings. It's part of the process. It's highly likely they did. I personally wouldn't go that far to just let the doctors chose my baby's gender. The doctors call you and tell you what was fertilized and whether or not any have chromosomal abnormalities and what genders, you pick, and then prepare for transfer. I don't think gender selection is as big of a deal as people is wanting to make it.



If anyone should choose the gender in IVF it's the parents, not the doctor. I wouldn't want my doctor to know the gender of my baby before me and not tell me.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kanye is a control freak imo absolutely he would choose the gender of his child if the technology is available.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eva1991 said:


> If anyone should choose the gender in IVF it's the parents, not the doctor. I wouldn't want my doctor to know the gender of my baby before me and not tell me.




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Kanye is a control freak imo absolutely he would choose the gender of his child if the technology is available.





THIS!!!  exactly this!   

and kim would do what she is told.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Just saw these on DailyMail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, put it away you desperate woman.



Yes, huge, but she bought the implants that way, they haven't been a reasonable size in decades.

I'm waiting for this, which is impossible to hide and perhaps impossible to fake:


----------



## Lounorada

Another picture I saw on DailyMail... from Caitlyn Jenners instagram.








North is not about this circus-family life...


----------



## Freckles1

Bentley1 said:


> Oh was that a Father's Day message? I thought that was her way of announcing the baby's gender and pretending that Kanye actually cares.
> 
> Everything from her just comes off extremely gimmicky and fake.




I like how you think Bentley!!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

michie said:


> C'mon, Addison...I usually ride with you, but the fact that North looks at both of them like they're complete strangers tells me they're both most likely crappy AF parents. Probably great "providers", tho.



Naw I can't even get down with calling this man a crappy father- I have seen a many in my day and I can't even do that to him.. an A$$hole he may be but I can not here from the internet world and say this man or even agree to someone saying he is a crappy father... Thats just down right being mean and cruel....
michie we still cool...
there is ALOT you do see and ALOT MORE you don't see ..
These people are good at what they do- you only see what they want you see..most of what is scripted.. You don't see a lot of Kanye on screen and camera cause he don't want to be seen
you can't even go by the look of a 2 year old... they are so unpredictable in their actions from minute to minute...


----------



## grand_duchess

I bet her and PMK are pissed it's not another little girl to whore out.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Just saw these on DailyMail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, put it away you desperate woman.







so desperate and so tacky!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

addisonshopper said:


> Naw I can't even get down with calling this man a crappy father- I have seen a many in my day and I can't even do that to him.. an A$$hole he may be but I can not here from the internet world and say this man or even agree to someone saying he is a crappy father... Thats just down right being mean and cruel....
> 
> michie we still cool...
> 
> there is ALOT you do see and ALOT MORE you don't see ..
> 
> These people are good at what they do- you only see what they want you see..most of what is scripted.. You don't see a lot of Kanye on screen and camera cause he don't want to be seen
> 
> you can't even go by the look of a 2 year old... they are so unpredictable in their actions from minute to minute...




Hahaha looking back at my pics at two you'd swear I hated everything about life. I just hated pictures!

I can't and don't speak on whether or not Kanye is a good dad.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lounorada said:


> Another picture I saw on DailyMail... from Caitlyn Jenners instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North is not about this circus-family life...




Aww North lol. She's not interested at all.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> storypick.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/13th-blank-stare.gif




ohmygawd, this is the perfect response!!


----------



## usmcwifey

Why is she wearing heels in the desert sand?! [emoji58]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Just saw these on DailyMail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, put it away you desperate woman.



Pregnancy thotness? That's new.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Grrrr all of these quotes of those tigg'ole bitties! Please spare us!


----------



## batfish

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.




I still think she's using a surrogate! 

Technically you can select the sex of the baby with IVF, but it's illegal in most countries (except in exceptional circumstances for medical reasons eg genetic disorder which would be transmitted to a child of one gender but not the other).


----------



## batfish

Lounorada said:


> Just saw these on DailyMail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, put it away you desperate woman.




Agreed. Awful, just awful. I think she may have hit a new low with this look.


----------



## lizmil

^ why even bother wearing a shirt?


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Just saw these on DailyMail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, put it away you desperate woman.



Those things look sweaty, sticky and like they smell.  

She needs to cleanse her body if she insists on traumatizing people with those bolt on bitties.


----------



## whimsic

She is so predictable.. Probably jealous of the attention Kylie's new boobs were getting.


----------



## blackkitty4378

michie said:


> C'mon, Addison...I usually ride with you, but the fact that North looks at both of them like they're complete strangers tells me they're both most likely crappy AF parents. Probably great "providers", tho.



This. Babies should have a secure attachment with their parent(s). North looks at them like they're strangers whenever she's with them. She never looks comfortable and is always reaching away from them.


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> Just saw these on DailyMail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, put it away you desperate woman.



The irony I was on ebay last night and saw that she had those boots listed for sale...


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> So how does she know it's a boy?
> 
> You can find out their baby's sex with an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks. Is she past the 16 week mark?
> 
> Amniocentesis is done around 16 weeks and she sure doesn't look 16 weeks pregnant. Her implants haven't changed in size and implants always change in size.



You can find out even before the egg is implanted with IVF.


----------



## charmesh

batfish said:


> I still think she's using a surrogate!
> 
> Technically you can select the sex of the baby with IVF, but it's illegal in most countries (except in exceptional circumstances for medical reasons eg genetic disorder which would be transmitted to a child of one gender but not the other).



PPG, I think that's what it's called, is legal here in the US. I thought about it before I started to try to adopt a girl. But I have old @ss eggs & there are little girls that need homes. Not having any luck getting a girl that way either. More people are interested in girls


----------



## kcf68

11 weeks a blood test !  Harmony test or couple other ones can determine sex!


----------



## AECornell

Not sure if this has been said but if you're considered high risk they do the blood test at 11 weeks and they find out the sex due to that. It's not a blood test to find out the sex (looks for abnormalities due to maternal age) but because Of the dna/chromosomes it comes up.


----------



## AECornell

What in the actual f**k is going on here?



Lounorada said:


> Just saw these on DailyMail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, put it away you desperate woman.


----------



## ByeKitty

AECornell said:


> Not sure if this has been said but if you're considered high risk they do the blood test at 11 weeks and they find out the sex due to that. It's not a blood test to find out the sex (looks for abnormalities due to maternal age) but because Of the dna/chromosomes it comes up.



Could you elaborate on this? Do you mean a certain dna combo makes it necessary to have early tests?


----------



## AECornell

The harmony test is a cell free DNA test that looks for chromosomal abnormalities in a fetus. It's usually done in a mother 35 and older. I think there are other factors that put women at risk who are younger who also get it done. I'm not sure if it's an elective test under 35.



ByeKitty said:


> Could you elaborate on this? Do you mean a certain dna combo makes it necessary to have early tests?


----------



## sr1856

Kim looks an awful lot like this owl. So even though her hair is insanely unnatural, at least she was inspired by nature!


images.thehollywoodgossip.com/iu/s--kTJX7JoC--/t_slideshow/f_auto,fl_lossy,q_75/v1425682758/kim-kardashian-as-an-owl.jpg


----------



## floridamama

I had a test done at 11 weeks because I was considered high risk due to a previous pregnancy having abnormalities. It allowed me to find out earlier than the 16-20 week ultrasound if the baby was developing normally. It also provided us the gender of our baby.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kim Kardashian, Kanye West's Son's Looks Predicted by Forensic Artist Joe Mullins: Photo*

Get ready for Bound 3! Forensic artist *Joe Mullins*,  who's known for creating renderings of what expected celebrity children  may look like, shared his latest prediction for superstar couple* Kim Kardashian* and *Kanye West *on Monday, June 22.

​ 
Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...cted-by-forensic-artist-2015226#ixzz3dqqLi900 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook





​


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh jeez, someone posted this in the comments. I swear I had to laugh!


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO!! Big a$$ nope to these "predictions"... I mean how can you know how a kid will turn out. Those computer pics are only creepy.


----------



## krissa

charmesh said:


> PPG, I think that's what it's called, is legal here in the US. I thought about it before I started to try to adopt a girl. But I have old @ss eggs & there are little girls that need homes. Not having any luck getting a girl that way either. More people are interested in girls



It's PGD, but that's prob what they did if they did IVF.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg am i the only one who gets creeped out when "artists" create mash up baby pics of celebs, they always look freaky.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think the same guy did north


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The pics remind me of a corpse! 

Just saw this on Twitter. Whiner. lol

*Kim Kardashian West*     &#8207;@*KimKardashian*  6m6 minutes ago                                      Wait wait wait I thought this nausea thing was supposed to be gone by now!!!! UGHHHHHH
                                                                                          274 retweets                                 1,304 favorites


----------



## Encore Hermes

Arriving in Cannes same look as leaving LA but(t)




Daily mail


*skips out of thread


----------



## michie

Wow. She's gonna look terrible for this pregnancy, too?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't tell if she's comin' or goin'!


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't tell if she's comin' or goin'!


----------



## knasarae

Those celeb children pics are creepy.  And why do they put make up on them, they are children!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Well at least she's brought out Hermes so we can know she didn't sell them to pay for Kanye's party [emoji23]


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't tell if she's comin' or goin'!



That made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Lounorada

AECornell said:


> What in the actual f**k is going on here?


----------



## mollyminxy

It's a shadow


----------



## Jayne1

mollyminxy said:


> It's a shadow



Yes, you're right!


----------



## Deco

ByeKitty said:


> Could you elaborate on this? Do you mean a certain dna combo makes it necessary to have early tests?


 
Being considered high risk is what makes an early test advisable (though not mandatory).  What puts you at high risk is if you or the dad is a carrier of a genetic abnormality that you want to screen for rather than pass on to your child, if you've had a previous miscarriage or live birth of a baby with genetic abnormalities, or if you're simply over the age of 35, where risks of conceiving a baby with genetic abnormalities is higher.

These new early and completely non-invasive blood tests have caused a big drop in the number of amniocenteses and CVS tests performed, since there is no risk of miscarriage associated with the blood test.  They draw blood from the mom at 11 or 12 weeks.  In a lab they can separate out mom's dna in her blood from the baby's dna (some of baby's dna ends up in mom's blood, although in much smaller numbers than mom's own dna).  Once they've isolated baby's dna from mom's, they test the dna for certain known and most common genetic abnormalities, but they can't test for all of them (too many).  In the process of examining the baby's dna, they can also pretty clearly (with 99+% accuracy) see whether it's a boy or girl.

You can't do this test reliably with multiples, or with twins, even if one of them didn't survive and the other is still growing, since there will be more than two dna types in mom's blood, and the lab won't know which baby the non-mom dna came from (which twin, the one who passed or the one that's still going, etc.).  Hope this explains it.


----------



## redney

I heard from a pregnant friend of mine that there are new non-invasive tests that confirm gender as early as 11-12 weeks. She has 2 older children and the early tests weren't available during those pregnancies. 

So maybe it's something very new that is not widely known unless someone is currently pregnant.


----------



## Coco Belle

There are several tests available now at 11ish weeks that can determine sex. Although generally a doctor would only suggest them in certain higher-risk situations, we can safely assume that a fancy Beverly Hills OB/GYN would make it a policy to offer them at every opportunity to a patient like Kim, regardless of IVF being used or not. A rich woman in the public eye is going to pay for any and every test, so of course they will offer it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't tell if she's comin' or goin'!




You! To the corner! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Deco

redney said:


> I heard from a pregnant friend of mine that there are new non-invasive tests that confirm gender as early as 11-12 weeks. She has 2 older children and the early tests weren't available during those pregnancies.
> 
> So maybe it's something very new that is not widely known unless someone is currently pregnant.



It is relatively new, probably within the last 4 years or so.  Their accuracy rate in detecting genetic abnormalities is very high, much higher than the triple or quadruple test, as high as amnio in detecting what they look for, but they don't cast as broad of a net as amnios do.  But given (even if small) risk of miscarriage with amnio, and the fact that you can get them weeks before you can either CVS or amnio, they have become very popular.



Coco Belle said:


> There are several tests available now at 11ish weeks that can determine sex. Although generally a doctor would only suggest them in certain higher-risk situations, we can safely assume that a fancy Beverly Hills OB/GYN would make it a policy to offer them at every opportunity to a patient like Kim, regardless of IVF being used or not. A rich woman in the public eye is going to pay for any and every test, so of course they will offer it.


These tests are not related to IVF procedures. They're available to all pregnant women, on demand.  But they are very expensive (several thousand if paying out of pocket) and not all insurance will pay for them if the mom is not high risk.  But I agree, Kim could have one and pay for one on demand with no issue.

The other genetic test performed on the embryo in IVF even before they're implanted in the uterus is a test of the embryo cells itself, not of mom's blood, and is also very expensive


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Arriving in Cannes same look as leaving LA but(t)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *skips out of thread




Oh my god that looks f*cking terrible.


----------



## usmcwifey

Why why why?! So many beautiful dresses so could be wearing (maternity or not)....why does she insist on looking so ridiculous??? When I was pregnant I wanted to look good but also be comfortable ...this woman only gets worse with age [emoji37]


----------



## sugarsam

She doesn't know how to dress her body when she's not pregnant, so she's definitely not going to know how to dress when she is.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kim used to be a lot better at dressing for her shape before Kuntye came along. Now she just looks ridiculous and uncomfortable.


----------



## skislope15

StopHammertime said:


> Oh my god that looks f*cking terrible.





She looks like she's 50 inches around already, I gained 70+ pounds with my first but I hide it under cute dresses and flattering maternity clothes, trying to wear normal designer labels is just making it worse


----------



## redney

blackkitty4378 said:


> Kim used to be a lot better at dressing for her shape before Kuntye came along. Now she just looks ridiculous and uncomfortable.



Exactly, when she employed other stylists.

Kanye went through her closet and made her get rid of a ton of her stuff. Now she's his personal dress up doll and he does a lousy job of it, either inadvertently or on purpose.


----------



## B. Jara

Wow, this is so great! I wish they had the technology 16 years ago. I declined an amnio, recommended due to multiple prior miscarriages, specifically because it could have caused another one. 





Decophile said:


> Being considered high risk is what makes an early test advisable (though not mandatory).  What puts you at high risk is if you or the dad is a carrier of a genetic abnormality that you want to screen for rather than pass on to your child, if you've had a previous miscarriage or live birth of a baby with genetic abnormalities, or if you're simply over the age of 35, where risks of conceiving a baby with genetic abnormalities is higher.
> 
> These new early and completely non-invasive blood tests have caused a big drop in the number of amniocenteses and CVS tests performed, since there is no risk of miscarriage associated with the blood test.  They draw blood from the mom at 11 or 12 weeks.  In a lab they can separate out mom's dna in her blood from the baby's dna (some of baby's dna ends up in mom's blood, although in much smaller numbers than mom's own dna).  Once they've isolated baby's dna from mom's, they test the dna for certain known and most common genetic abnormalities, but they can't test for all of them (too many).  In the process of examining the baby's dna, they can also pretty clearly (with 99+% accuracy) see whether it's a boy or girl.
> 
> You can't do this test reliably with multiples, or with twins, even if one of them didn't survive and the other is still growing, since there will be more than two dna types in mom's blood, and the lab won't know which baby the non-mom dna came from (which twin, the one who passed or the one that's still going, etc.).  Hope this explains it.


----------



## whimsic

redney said:


> Exactly, when she employed other stylists.
> 
> Kanye went through her closet and made her get rid of a ton of her stuff. Now she's his personal dress up doll and he does a lousy job of it, either inadvertently or on purpose.



I doubt he gives a crap about how she looks. He dresses her in clothes he wishes he can wear.


----------



## B. Jara

CVS can be done from 10-13 weeks I believe, although like an amnio, it's very invasive. :-/



Decophile said:


> It is relatively new, probably within the last 4 years or so.  Their accuracy rate in detecting genetic abnormalities is very high, much higher than the triple or quadruple test, as high as amnio in detecting what they look for, but they don't cast as broad of a net as amnios do.  But given (even if small) risk of miscarriage with amnio, and the fact that you can get them weeks before you can either CVS or amnio, they have become very popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These tests are not related to IVF procedures. They're available to all pregnant women, on demand.  But they are very expensive (several thousand if paying out of pocket) and not all insurance will pay for them if the mom is not high risk.  But I agree, Kim could have one and pay for one on demand with no issue.
> 
> 
> 
> The other genetic test performed on the embryo in IVF even before they're implanted in the uterus is a test of the embryo cells itself, not of mom's blood, and is also very expensive


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kanye is just one of those men who think they have a say in what women should wear and look like when they don't have a clue about fashion and can't even dress themselves.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Omg, these pics are hilarious to me! I dunno who this person is, but she cracked me up!


*I Dressed Like North West for a Week & This Is What Happened...*


Sure, dressing like *North West*  all week will be fun and exciting and full of rainbows and happiness.  Those were my initial thoughts going into this little experiment,  however, it didn't take long before I realized that I got myself into  something far beyond what I expected.
The idea all began after writing about the _Elle_ editor who dressed like *Kim Kardashian*  for a week. It was a brilliant idea, so my colleague and I felt  inspired. Who would be a great muse, we wondered? Nori is young, fun and  adorable. Plus, tutus are involved. Why not?!
So we got together  and brainstormed five iconic outfits the 2-year-old has rocked. We had  plenty of options, because it's North West and she's way cooler than all  of us, but we also had to keep in mind that we needed pieces we could  actually obtain.
After we came up with our looks, it was time to try and re-create this fashionista's already-impressive wardrobe.


http://www.eonline.com/news/668290/i-dressed-like-north-west-for-a-week-this-is-what-happened


----------



## Sasha2012

She's had a fun-filled 24 hours since jetting into the South of France, which apparently culminated in a run-in with a naked woman in her hotel room.

But Kim Kardashian put her bizarre encounter behind her as she arrived at the Palais des Festivals for the Cannes Lions Festival on Wednesday in a show-stopping look.

The 34-year-old pregnant star - who is expecting her second child with her husband Kanye West - swapped her plunging necklines and form-fitting clothing for a chic and sophisticated two-piece. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...old-two-piece-Cannes-Lions.html#ixzz3dyzddG4k


----------



## Oryx816

Is she now headlining at a circus?  What is she wearing?


----------



## michie

Fancy @$$ Beetlejuice


----------



## Oryx816

michie said:


> Fancy @$$ Beetlejuice




Roflmao!


----------



## .pursefiend.

what is this sh-t!?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

:lolots:@ BeetleJuice!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks rough.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Is she now headlining at a circus?  What is she wearing?



Yep, the Circus Of Lies.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Yep, the Circus Of Lies.




Lmao!  So true...Lyin' Hobbit Circus!


----------



## ChanelMommy

What is she wearing....my eyes oh my


----------



## aleksandras

Is she deliberately trying to make herself look like a laughing stock now?! Is she scared that with normal clothes she wouldn't get as much attention? Well at least her boobs and/or butt aren't hanging out, so that's an improvement.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her tweets always sound like they were written by a 13 year old girl.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Lmao!  So true...Lyin' Hobbit Circus!



:lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

sugarsam said:


> She doesn't know how to dress her body when she's not pregnant, so she's definitely not going to know how to dress when she is.





THIS!   

and i hate to see people pulling on their clothes because they do NOT fit them properly - and yet they wear it anyway!!












Oryx816 said:


> Lmao!  So true...Lyin' Hobbit Circus!




   i am DONE!!


----------



## Freckles1

Head over to the Cher thread. She wearing stripes and she looks great. And she's 70!! Something's not quite right Kim......


----------



## Sasha2012

She is one of the worlds most successful business women, however Kim Kardashian has revealed it was Kanye who persuaded her to launch her thriving gaming app.

Speaking at the Cannes Lions festival on Wednesday, Kim, who is pregnant with their second child, revealed that she thanks my husband every day after he convinced her to get involved in Kim Kardashian: Hollywood - which made $100m in its first year.

The 34-year-old star, who looked stunning in a chic, gold and black form-fitting two-piece Balmain suit, said she was approached by gaming company Glu after the birth of North, at a time that she was being careful what she was dedicating her time to.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/can...h-Kim-Kardashian-Hollywood.html#ixzz3dzefGTnQ


----------



## Stansy

I don't know a single successful business woman who runs around showing boobs and a$$, because this is not how you become a successful business woman in the first place.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> She is one of the worlds most successful business women, however Kim Kardashian has revealed it was Kanye who persuaded her to launch her thriving gaming app.
> 
> Speaking at the Cannes Lions festival on Wednesday, Kim, who is pregnant with their second child, revealed that she thanks my husband every day after he convinced her to get involved in Kim Kardashian: Hollywood - which made $100m in its first year.
> 
> The 34-year-old star, who looked stunning in a chic, gold and black form-fitting two-piece Balmain suit, said she was approached by gaming company Glu after the birth of North, at a time that she was being careful what she was dedicating her time to.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/can...h-Kim-Kardashian-Hollywood.html#ixzz3dzefGTnQ




Elvis has left the building.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> Elvis has left the building.



Disguised as Liberace


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Fancy @$$ Beetlejuice



I adore u michie!!!


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Disguised as Liberace


----------



## Coach Lover Too

encore hermes said:


> disguised as liberace



:d


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks like the ringmaster at Ringlings


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is she too cheap to hem the pants up? 

Kanye is a 'friend' 






of Olivier so I'm sure she gets the clothes for free


----------



## Yoshi1296

Encore Hermes said:


> Is she too cheap to hem the pants up?
> 
> Kanye is a 'friend'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of Olivier so I'm sure she gets the clothes for free




That's how the pants were shown on the runway. Too long and very ugly. But honestly Kim makes the outfit look A LOT better than it did on the runway. It's still wack though.


----------



## Irishgal

Stansy said:


> I don't know a single successful business woman who runs around showing boobs and a$$, because this is not how you become a successful business woman in the first place.




Thank you!
They need to stop calling her a "businesswoman".


----------



## shiny_things

She looks like a Humbug sweet.


----------



## VickyB

Ack! She looks terrible. The make up job is dime store worthy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She says MY hotel room. Kanye is staying with Oliver or Riccardo?


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She says MY hotel room. Kanye is staying with Oliver or Riccardo?



Good catch!


----------



## redney

Well, here it is: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-west-only-had-male-embryos-implanted-2015246

*[FONT=&quot]Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Only Had Male Embryos Implanted for a Son[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Celebrity News Jun. 24, 2015 AT 7:40AM By Us Weekly Staff [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kanye West and Kim Kardashian selected only male embryos to implant. Credit: Kevin Mazur/WireImage [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*Kim Kardashian*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]put all of her eggs in one basket! The now-pregnant reality star, 34, and husband *Kanye West* underwent an IVF gender-selection process this spring to predetermine baby No. 2&#8217;s sex.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]&#8220;She only had boy embryos implanted,&#8221; says a source close to Kardashian, who confirmed the gender on Monday, June 21, after *Us Weekly* broke the news. During the procedure &#8212; which can start at roughly $17,000 &#8212; doctors isolate fertilized embryos of the preferred sex in a lab, then transfer them to a uterus.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] &#8220;Kanye and Kim are so excited to complete their family,&#8221; says another source of the parents of daughter *North*, 2. &#8220;Kanye loves Nori more than anything, but to make his world complete, he wanted a little boy, an heir,&#8221; says a source close to West.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kardashian is elated as well. &#8220;Kim always wanted two kids,&#8221; says a Kardashian pal. &#8220;A girl and a boy.&#8221;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]It&#8217;s been a long road to give North a baby brother. Kardashian has been open about her struggles to conceive on E!&#8217;s _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_. The fashionista suffered previous failed IVF attempts and even spoke with psychic *John Edward* for advice.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The _Selfish_ author &#8212; now in her second trimester, according to a source &#8212; shared the news that she was expecting in a show teaser: &#8220;I just got the blood test back and I&#8217;m pregnant!&#8221; she happily told sister *Khloe Kardashian*. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The next day, the mom told *Us* how excited she is, despite a case of severe morning sickness: &#8220;I can barely get out of bed,&#8221; she told *Us*. &#8220;But it&#8217;s so worth it. I don&#8217;t really care.&#8221;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Adds the Kardashian source: &#8220;Kim would have happily taken a healthy baby, but being able to choose the sex is the cherry on top!&#8221;  Kardashian's rep had no comment when contacted by *Us *on Monday June 22.[/FONT]


----------



## YSoLovely

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She says MY hotel room. Kanye is staying with Oliver or Riccardo?



Different country...


----------



## YSoLovely

Yoshi1296 said:


> That's how the pants were shown on the runway. Too long and very ugly. But honestly Kim makes the outfit look A LOT better than it did on the runway. It's still wack though.





style.com


Hmmmm... I actually like the runway version. The model rocks it and someone like Solange could have killed that look imo...


----------



## YSoLovely

dp


----------



## Stansy

redney said:


> Well, here it is: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-west-only-had-male-embryos-implanted-2015246
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Only Had Male Embryos Implanted for a Son[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Celebrity News Jun. 24, 2015 AT 7:40AM By Us Weekly Staff [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Kanye West and Kim Kardashian selected only male embryos to implant. Credit: Kevin Mazur/WireImage [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*Kim Kardashian*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]put all of her eggs in one basket! The now-pregnant reality star, 34, and husband *Kanye West* underwent an IVF gender-selection process this spring to predetermine baby No. 2s sex.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]She only had boy embryos implanted, says a source close to Kardashian, who confirmed the gender on Monday, June 21, after *Us Weekly* broke the news. During the procedure  which can start at roughly $17,000  doctors isolate fertilized embryos of the preferred sex in a lab, then transfer them to a uterus.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] Kanye and Kim are so excited to complete their family, says another source of the parents of daughter *North*, 2. Kanye loves Nori more than anything, but to make his world complete, he wanted a little boy, an heir, says a source close to West.



A heir and a spare....


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3043389
> 
> style.com
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... I actually like the runway version. The model rocks it and someone like Solange could have killed that look imo...


 
I agree!


----------



## Eva1991

The runway version is much better. I like the pants but not when worn together with the matching coat. I think someone like Rihanna could rock these pants with a simple black tank top.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's currently pregnant with her second child with husband Kanye West.

But Kim Kardashian certainly isn't one to rest on her style laurels and settle for maternity wear, and she proved this as she arrived at the MailOnline yacht party in Cannes on Wednesday night in a typically revealing outfit.

The stunning star wowed as she turned up for the soiree, held during the annual Cannes Lions festival, in a sheer black outfit that left little to the imagination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Online-yacht-party-Cannes-Lions-festival.html


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She's currently pregnant with her second child with husband Kanye West.
> 
> *But Kim Kardashian certainly isn't one to rest on her style laurels* and settle for maternity wear, and she proved this as she arrived at the MailOnline yacht party in Cannes on Wednesday night in a typically revealing outfit.
> 
> The stunning star wowed as she turned up for the soiree, held during the annual Cannes Lions festival, in a sheer black outfit that left little to the imagination.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Online-yacht-party-Cannes-Lions-festival.html








how can you rest on something you never had!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

These outfits were not designed for a knee high to a garden gnome type, Kim.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> These outfits were not designed for a* knee high to a garden gnome type*, Kim.






oh no you did not say that!!!!    that is how i describe kourtney.


----------



## Encore Hermes

bag-princess said:


> oh no you did not say that!!!!    that is how i describe kourtney.


----------



## Oryx816

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3043389
> 
> style.com
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... I actually like the runway version. The model rocks it and someone like Solange could have killed that look imo...




I agree.  Like most of the clothes Kim insists upon wearing, this ensemble suits a more statuesque woman, not a dumpling like Kim.


----------



## sr1856

Oryx816 said:


> I agree.  Like most of the clothes Kum insists upon wearing, this ensemble suits a more statuesque woman, not a dumpling like Kim.


+1. not a good look on her. she has to stop wearing these long dresses, make her look stunted.


----------



## redney

sr1856 said:


> +1. not a good look on her. she has to stop wearing this long dresses, make her look stunted.



Kanye doesn't kare. He wants her to wear what he picks out, whether or not it looks good on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West was celebrated as a loving father on Sunday, as wife Kim Kardashian shared two sweet snaps of the rapper alongside their two-year-old daughter North.

However, the day before the 38-year-old had a solo outing as he hit the stage at Hot 107.9's #BirthdayBash20 in Atlanta, Georgia. 

He was later spotted partying at the star-studded event alongside fellow rappers such as Drake, 2Chainz, and Future, before jetting back to Los Angeles to celebrate with his family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arty-Drake-rappers-Atlanta.html#ixzz3e1TcUxn0


----------



## Oryx816

^ it is remarkable how joyous and at ease he looks when he is hangin' with the boys far away from Kim!  He is never this spirited and cheerful around her!

Also, what in the Arabian nights is he wearing?  I never understood his supposed fashion sense.  He always looks like a disheveled mess.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks even shorter and more squat in that dress.
Fugly.


----------



## aleksandras

Oryx816 said:


> I agree.  Like most of the clothes Kim insists upon wearing, this ensemble suits a more statuesque woman, not a dumpling like Kim.



Yeah, she insists wearing outfits straight from catwalk and doesn't even realize how different her body type is from a 180cm model...


----------



## sr1856

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West was celebrated as a loving father on Sunday, as wife Kim Kardashian shared two sweet snaps of the rapper alongside their two-year-old daughter North.
> 
> However, the day before the 38-year-old had a solo outing as he hit the stage at Hot 107.9's #BirthdayBash20 in Atlanta, Georgia.
> 
> He was later spotted partying at the star-studded event alongside fellow rappers such as Drake, 2Chainz, and Future, before jetting back to Los Angeles to celebrate with his family.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arty-Drake-rappers-Atlanta.html#ixzz3e1TcUxn0


he is  always smiling/happy whenever he is by himself or with his buddies.


----------



## stylemepretty

What a joke!


----------



## madamefifi

Sasha2012 said:


> She's currently pregnant with her second child with husband Kanye West.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kim Kardashian certainly isn't one to rest on her style laurels and settle for maternity wear, and she proved this as she arrived at the MailOnline yacht party in Cannes on Wednesday night in a typically revealing outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> The stunning star wowed as she turned up for the soiree, held during the annual Cannes Lions festival, in a sheer black outfit that left little to the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Online-yacht-party-Cannes-Lions-festival.html




She has done this look TO DEATH. Just stop, Kim. We all know what your underwear looks like now and we DON'T CARE. But we are grateful you are wearing some.


----------



## addisonshopper

Side note and other mention worthy commentary What is this ??  Who does this. What the SAMs hell. Face tattoos should be illegal


----------



## sabrunka

Lol his green outfit reminds me of peasants from the middle ages...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

addisonshopper said:


> Side note and other mention worthy commentary What is this ??  Who does this. What the SAMs hell. Face tattoos should be illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043632



I must admit I zoomed in to see what they were! Lol, he looks like a fool.


----------



## Lounorada

He looks like Aladdin going to combat in that getup...


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> She looks even shorter and more squat in that dress.
> Fugly.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hobbsy

lounorada said:


> he looks like aladdin going to combat in that getup...



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

addisonshopper said:


> Side note and other mention worthy commentary What is this ??  Who does this. What the SAMs hell. Face tattoos should be illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043632




Honestly he was the only idiot I saw. What and who is that? Ugh


----------



## parisienne03

Lounorada said:


> He looks like Aladdin going to combat in that getup...




He looks like he's wearing his pants backwards too!


----------



## lovemysavior

I'm still trying to figure out how I feel about the whole thing about them paying for what gender they wanted for their baby.


----------



## poopsie

lovemysavior said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how I feel about the whole thing about them paying for what gender they wanted for their baby.






Would it help that they might not breed again if they got one of each?


----------



## bag-princess

she must think everyone is as stupid as she is!!


-----------

*What Kim Kardashian Will and Won't Post on Instagram*





From clothing lines to sunless tanning spray, Kim Kardashian has slapped  her name on all kinds of products in exchange for plump paychecks, but  she does have her limits... or so she claims.


 The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_  star appeared at Cannes International Festival of Creativity on  Wednesday and talked about the success she's had with social media,  especially Instagram on which she has 37.1 million followers and  counting. Kim  who earned an estimated $28 million last year, according  to _Forbes_  said that her feed on the photo sharing site is off-limits when it comes to promoting products.


 "I know a lot of my brands might  get frustrated that I don't promote maybe as much as they would like,*  but I only do it if it's authentic*," Kardashian said, according to Ad Week. *She said that if she is photographed with a product, it's not because she gets paid.*
 If that's true, and we're not saying Kimmie would tell tales, that means she's not getting paid for all those waist-training photos. And how someone would subject their body to that without getting paid is beyond us.



What does she love to share on  Instagram? Bikini shots. Lots and lots of bikini shots, like this recent  throwback of a Dominican Republic trip. She says they're there because  she wants them there.
*"But it's what I want and what I  put out," *said Kim, who is pregnant so we'll likely be seeing #FBFs and  #TBTs until she has her son, loses the weight through a paid  endorsement, and the debuts her "post-baby body" on some magazine cover.




Kim, whose wedding photo broke records  for being the most liked photo on Instagram, said she even has some  pull when it comes to the app. She said she pushed Instagram CEO Kevin  Systrom to allow editing on posts because she kept making typos. 
 "I'm not saying it's because of me, but it happened," she said of the app upgrade.




As for other social media sites,  Kim says she's "really into Twitter" right now. She's started sharing  photos on the micro-blogging site, on which she has 32.8 million  followers, directly after the company told her people "don't really  click on your links as much" when they went out to Instagram versus if  they are uploaded directly in Twitter.
 At the Cannes International Festival of Creativity, North West's mom also talked about her game, _Kim Kardashian Hollywood_,  which earned $74.3 million last year for Glu Mobile. *The gaming company  announced today that a sponsorship deal had been made with Karl  Lagerfeld.*


 "It helps with great  opportunities for brands, hair care lines or makeup lines, that want  some involvement, because that's something the player really enjoys  learning about," she said of the game, which sees an animated Kim  and  her entourage  go on "red carpet adventures." Players can upgrade and  buy things to "enhance" the experience, to the dismay of some parents.


 The mastermind behind Kim's  decision to get involved with the game? Her husband. "I thank Kanye  every day *for making me do that deal*," she told the crowd.
 We bet.






https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/c...ll-and-won-t-post-on-instagram-181553980.html


----------



## lizmil

Why do people buy stuff this classless woman endorses? Her  game?  There isn't something else out there to play?


----------



## bag-princess

lovemysavior said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how I feel about the whole thing about them paying for what gender they wanted for their baby.






$17,000!!!!!!    and why did she bother with those tweets making it sound like it was a big shock and/or surprise!!!!!




*Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Only Had Male Embryos Implanted for a Son*



*Kim Kardashian *put all of her eggs in one basket! The now-pregnant reality star, 34, and husband *Kanye West* underwent an IVF gender-selection process this spring to predetermine baby No. 2&#8217;s sex.
 &#8220;She only had boy embryos implanted,&#8221; says a source close to Kardashian, who confirmed the gender on Monday, June 21, after *Us Weekly*  broke the news. During the procedure &#8212; which can start at roughly  $17,000 &#8212; doctors isolate fertilized embryos of the preferred sex in a  lab, then transfer them to a uterus.



The _Selfish_ author &#8212; now in her second trimester, according  to a source &#8212; shared the news that she was expecting in a show teaser:  &#8220;I just got the blood test back and I&#8217;m pregnant!&#8221; she happily told  sister Khloe Kardashian. 
 The next day, the mom told Us how excited she is, despite a case of severe morning sickness:* &#8220;I can barely get out of bed,&#8221; she told Us. &#8220;But it&#8217;s so worth it. I don&#8217;t really care.&#8221;*



http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-west-only-had-male-embryos-implanted-2015246

​​​


----------



## salmaash

Sasha2012 said:


> She's currently pregnant with her second child with husband Kanye West.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian certainly isn't one to rest on her style laurels and settle for maternity wear, and she proved this as she arrived at the MailOnline yacht party in Cannes on Wednesday night in a typically revealing outfit.
> 
> The stunning star wowed as she turned up for the soiree, held during the annual Cannes Lions festival, in a sheer black outfit that left little to the imagination.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Online-yacht-party-Cannes-Lions-festival.html


Did she mess up with her nose again, it looks different :ninja:


----------



## DC-Cutie

> "I know a lot of my brands might get frustrated that I don't promote maybe as much as they would like, but I only do it if it's authentic," Kardashian said, according to Ad Week. She said that if she is photographed with a product, it's not because she gets paid.



lies they tell!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> lies they tell!!!






   i would not dare to stand anywhere near kim when she is giving one of these interviews!!!    i would be ducking in fear of lightning bolts!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kanye was at the LV show and he was all smiles. lol
Now the show itself was a HOT MESS


----------



## Jikena

""I know a lot of my brands might  get frustrated that I don't promote maybe as much as they would like,*  but I only do it if it's authentic*," Kardashian said, according to Ad Week. *She said that if she is photographed with a product, it's not because she gets paid.*
 If that's true, and we're not saying Kimmie would tell tales, that means she's not getting paid for all those waist-training photos. And how someone would subject their body to that without getting paid is beyond us."

Hum it's not what she said though. She pretty much said that she only promotes products that she likes. It doesn't mean that she's not getting paid for the waist-training photos. It really annoys me when people change what the person originally said.


----------



## Encore Hermes

"She said that if she is photographed with a product, it's not because she gets paid."

Cue Charmin Bear eye roll






[del] RayJ said[/Del] Doing this because she enjoys the go


----------



## michie

Don't even understand why a woman who was pregnant/TTC was promoting a waist-trainer, but anyway...I don't even understand how the same woman who constantly wears workout clothing looks like Professor Klump when she's pregnant...


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> He looks like Aladdin going to combat in that getup...


 Cue Pebo Bryson!!


lovemysavior said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how I feel about the whole thing about them paying for what gender they wanted for their baby.


 One only need to look at China...slippery slope.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> "She said that if she is photographed with a product, it's not because she gets paid."
> 
> *Cue Charmin Bear eye roll*
> 
> shoppingblog.com/pics/kim_kardashian_charmin_times_square_2010.jpg
> [del] RayJ said[/del] Doing this because she enjoys the go







:lolots::lolots::lolots:


i do so love when this pic is pulled out to prove she is a lying liar!!!!


----------



## aleksandras

Encore Hermes said:


> "She said that if she is photographed with a product, it's not because she gets paid."
> 
> Cue Charmin Bear eye roll
> 
> shoppingblog.com/pics/kim_kardashian_charmin_times_square_2010.jpg
> [del] RayJ said[/Del] Doing this because she enjoys the go



Thanks for the best laugh today :lolots:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Speaking of her and IVF. I wonder did her wearing those waste trainers mess with her insides/uterus? One of my clients, who is a gastroenterologist, HATES those things because of the shifting the organs.

But, of course, after seeing in the article that they elected to have IVF to chose the gender and not because of fertility problems then I guess that answers my question.


----------



## lovemysavior

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Speaking of her and IVF. I wonder did her wearing those waste trainers mess with her insides/uterus? One of my clients, who is a gastroenterologist, HATES those things because of the shifting the organs.
> 
> But, of course, after seeing in the article that they elected to have IVF to chose the gender and not because of fertility problems then I guess that answers my question.




I don't believe one bit that she wore those waist trainers. It's all about advertising and getting people to buy them and a paycheck for her.  I tried one on and I could not breath for the life of me.  I had to have my daughter help me take it off because I literally started to have a panic attack. I believe all her waist trimming comes from lipo.  A co-worker had a tummy tuck done and she has the tiniest waist and looks really curvy. Supposedly, they remove the fat cells so that you don't gain the weight in that area any more or not as much.


----------



## Stansy

So they went for IVF and still had 500+ times $ex per day to get pregnant? WHY???


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> "She said that if she is photographed with a product, it's not because she gets paid."
> 
> Cue Charmin Bear eye roll
> 
> shoppingblog.com/pics/kim_kardashian_charmin_times_square_2010.jpg
> [del] RayJ said[/Del] Doing this because she enjoys the go




LOL. But that IS authentic! Maybe she DOES just love Charmin TP! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Stansy said:


> So they went for IVF and still had 500+ times $ex per day to get pregnant? WHY???





nobody believes they were having sex at all!!!  period!  so her constantly saying how they were fooling around like bunnies in heat was too funny!


----------



## Stansy

bag-princess said:


> nobody believes they were having sex at all!!!  period!  so her constantly saying how they were *fooling around like bunnies in heat was too funny!*



exactly.


----------



## Encore Hermes

StopHammertime said:


> LOL. But that IS authentic! Maybe she DOES just love Charmin TP! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Or it is a freebie 'cause she likes their motto, enjoy the go.....or is it flow. We need to ask RayJ


----------



## whimsic

StopHammertime said:


> LOL. But that IS authentic! Maybe she DOES just love Charmin TP! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



But who doesn't


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnancy certainly isn't slowing Kim Kardashian down for after spending Wednesday partying on the MailOnline yacht in Cannes, she hit the town in London on Thursday. 

Kim, 34, reunited with her husband Kanye West in the English capital after he attended Men's Fashion Week in Paris while she was at the Cannes Lions Advertising Festival with her mother Kris Jenner and sister Kylie. 

Kardashian dressed in an artfully ripped T-shirt for her night out at Hakkasaan with Kanye, with the garment showing off her ample cleavage. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-husband-Kanye-West-London.html#ixzz3e7O5MIF0


----------



## Oryx816

There's Kanye back to looking miserable and grumpy....oh and dressed like a peasant of course.  Clowns.


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## Lounorada

What a stupid position to wear a belt when you have a bump. Looks uncomfortable and completely erases her waistline, when I'm sure she's actually wearing the belt to show off whatever waistline she has. Fail.

They look like Ho-cahontas and Dumbladdin


----------



## Queenpixie

are you sure she is pregnant.. didnt she look different the same time of pregnancy when she was carrying north?


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> What a stupid position to wear a belt when you have a bump. Looks uncomfortable and completely erases her waistline, when I'm sure she's actually wearing the belt to show off whatever waistline she has. Fail.
> 
> *They look like Ho-cahontas and Dumbladdin*


----------



## ophousewife

That @ss is going to blow and I hope she isn't mooning anyone she loves when it does.


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Kardashians snub ALS Ice Bucket challenge families in Cannes*


*The creators of the Kardashian empire &#8211; sex-tape star Kim and her mother Kris Jenner &#8211; weren&#8217;t too impressed with meeting the wives of the founders of the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge in Cannes, France on Wednesday, and brushed them aside with a quick &#8220;how fun&#8221; in response to hearing about how their stricken husbands created the viral challenge that raised more than $220 million for ALS research last summer.*



Jenn Quinn, wife of Yonkers native Pat Quinn, and Julie Frates, wife of Boston&#8217;s Pat Frates, met the Kardashian women in the Celine store in Cannes on Wednesday. Jenn and Julie were the only ones in the store when Kris and Kim breezed in.

&#8220;We introduce ourselves and talk about our inspiring husbands. Kris responded with, &#8216;Oh fun&#8217; and DECLINED taking a picture with us!&#8221; Jenn posted on her Facebook page on Wednesday.



&#8220;We even explained that our husbands have ALS and nothing. We just wanted a picture. We were in shock by the lack of caring and engagement.&#8221;

Jenn later told IrishCentral, &#8220;We just wanted to talk to Kim! We actually even told her mom that us as wives were so happy to see Kim participate in the Ice Bucket Challenge.&#8221;

Pat Quinn was inducted into the Irish America magazine Hall of Fame in March with Hillary *******, who was thrilled to meet him, pose for photos and hear about his inspiring story in person.

The Quinns and Julie Frates are in Cannes for the annual Cannes Lions festival, which attracts celebrities and innovators from around the world. The Ice Bucket Challenge was nominated for 13 Cannes Lions awards and won seven of them.

Kardashian is one of the dozens of speakers at the week-long event, listed as an &#8220;entrepreneur&#8221; &#8211; with a mother in tow who thinks the wives of two young men with incurable ALS are having &#8220;fun.&#8221;

Living with ALS. A real barrel of laughs.

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Kardashians-snub-ALS-Ice-Bucket-challenge-families-in-Cannes.html


----------



## Oryx816

Ah, Kardashians, always keeping it klassy and kompassionate.  Smh...


----------



## aleksandras

That outfit doesn't really need that belt, very awkward looking...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her fashion choices (or Kanye's) are giving me life. Effing atrocious and hilarious.


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her fashion choices (or Kanye's) are giving me life. Effing atrocious and hilarious.



We're back to her atrocious maternity outfits, folks!:snack:


----------



## NYC Chicky

Hate the colors of that outfit


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her fashion choices (or Kanye's) are giving me life. Effing atrocious and hilarious.









And I am here for it!


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> *Kardashians snub ALS Ice Bucket challenge families in Cannes*
> 
> 
> *The creators of the Kardashian empire  sex-tape star Kim and her mother Kris Jenner  werent too impressed with meeting the wives of the founders of the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge in Cannes, France on Wednesday, and brushed them aside with a quick how fun in response to hearing about how their stricken husbands created the viral challenge that raised more than $220 million for ALS research last summer.*
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn Quinn, wife of Yonkers native Pat Quinn, and Julie Frates, wife of Bostons Pat Frates, met the Kardashian women in the Celine store in Cannes on Wednesday. Jenn and Julie were the only ones in the store when Kris and Kim breezed in.
> 
> We introduce ourselves and talk about our inspiring husbands. Kris responded with, Oh fun and DECLINED taking a picture with us! Jenn posted on her Facebook page on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> We even explained that our husbands have ALS and nothing. We just wanted a picture. We were in shock by the lack of caring and engagement.
> 
> Jenn later told IrishCentral, We just wanted to talk to Kim! We actually even told her mom that us as wives were so happy to see Kim participate in the Ice Bucket Challenge.
> 
> Pat Quinn was inducted into the Irish America magazine Hall of Fame in March with Hillary *******, who was thrilled to meet him, pose for photos and hear about his inspiring story in person.
> 
> The Quinns and Julie Frates are in Cannes for the annual Cannes Lions festival, which attracts celebrities and innovators from around the world. The Ice Bucket Challenge was nominated for 13 Cannes Lions awards and won seven of them.
> 
> Kardashian is one of the dozens of speakers at the week-long event, listed as an entrepreneur  with a mother in tow who thinks the wives of two young men with incurable ALS are having fun.
> 
> Living with ALS. A real barrel of laughs.
> 
> http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Kardashians-snub-ALS-Ice-Bucket-challenge-families-in-Cannes.html





Oh kum on now.....................does anyone _really_ expect those idjits to know what ALS is?


----------



## Encore Hermes

poopsie said:


> Oh kum on now.....................does anyone _really_ expect those idjits to know what ALS is?



Probably not but she did do the challenge


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh kum on now.....................does anyone _really_ expect those idjits to know what ALS is?




Like, isn't that like a new designer? Like, LITERALLY, the best name ever! Bible!

They are fools.


----------



## pixiejenna

Stansy said:


> So they went for IVF and still had 500+ times $ex per day to get pregnant? WHY???



Please they've had sex zero times a day, that's why they had to use ivf to get pregnant. She's just doing her job of being the perfect B and helping her "husband" look like he's straight that's why she said that they were having sex 500 times a day.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Please they've had sex zero times a day, that's why they had to use ivf to get pregnant. She's just doing her job of being the perfect B and helping her "husband" look like he's straight that's why she said that they were having sex 500 times a day.



Exactly.


----------



## pukasonqo

is the belt high up so her boobs are kept in place?


----------



## Stansy

pixiejenna said:


> Please they've had sex zero times a day, that's why they had to use ivf to get pregnant. She's just doing her job of being the perfect B and helping her "husband" look like he's straight that's why she said that they were having sex 500 times a day.



Nobody believes that they have sex at all!! My intention was simply to give another example of the bullsh!t she tells.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> Oh kum on now.....................does anyone _really_ expect those idjits to know what ALS is?



Yea, she doesn't know who Megyn Kelly from Fox News is either. Dumb b*tch.

http://www.etonline.com/news/166847_kim_kardashian_responds_to_megyn_kelly_comments/


----------



## Ms.parker123

Sure do miss vintage Kim style. 
Although some of her outfits have been cute, she dressed way better pre-kanye.


----------



## labelwhore04

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea, she doesn't know who Megyn Kelly from Fox News is either. Dumb b*tch.
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/166847_kim_kardashian_responds_to_megyn_kelly_comments/



Well we can't be surprised that Kim doesn't watch the news


----------



## zippie

labelwhore04 said:


> Well we can't be surprised that Kim doesn't watch the news


 


That's not news


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> *Please they've had sex zero times a day, that's why they had to use ivf to get pregnant. *She's just doing her job of being the perfect B and helping her "husband" look like he's straight that's why she said that they were having sex 500 times a day.




that is what i said,too!!   nobody i know believes these two are having sex!  that is why she always goes to great lengths to make people believe it is sooooo hot and soooo often!  just like her tweets - "someone" must be paying her to say it! 





Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea, she doesn't know who Megyn Kelly from Fox News is either. Dumb b*tch.
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/166847_kim_kardashian_responds_to_megyn_kelly_comments/






i read this on Yahoo this morning!!  the only thing about this that surprises me is that she actually admitted she had no clue who that is!


----------



## czarina111

zippie said:


> That's not news




I was just about to say... How is Megyn Kelly news? Also... Whether or not she knows who she is, shouldn't that sting a bit if you were Megyn Kelly? The whole thing is subtle and hilarious as hell.


----------



## VickyB

zippie said:


> That's not news




ITA. Kim not watching Fox "news" ......I'd put that in the pro column.


----------



## bag-princess

czarina111 said:


> I was just about to say... How is Megyn Kelly news? Also... Whether or not she knows who she is,* shouldn't that sting a bit if you were Megyn Kelly? *The whole thing is subtle and hilarious as hell.






why??  it's kim!  ain't nobody caring about her.   and if it was anyone else on the planet i would have said............ooooooh!!!  epic shade she threw.   but again. it's kim.  she really just don't know!


----------



## VickyB

Kakes is doing a commonwealth club lecture in my town on Tuesday night. Dilemma: I'm so curious to see what she looks like in person but I hate the thought of filling her coffers with my money!!!! Thoughts?


----------



## usmcwifey

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea, she doesn't know who Megyn Kelly from Fox News is either. Dumb b*tch.
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/166847_kim_kardashian_responds_to_megyn_kelly_comments/




I love Megyn ...total package as a woman ...smart, educated and independent ....no wonder Kim has no clue who she is ...


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> Kakes is doing a commonwealth club lecture in my town on Tuesday night. Dilemma: I'm so curious to see what she looks like in person but I hate the thought of filling her coffers with my money!!!! Thoughts?



Personally I wouldn't give a dime to anything promoting her. She'll look short, stumpy, and will be wearing ill-fitting clothes. 

Her "speech" or whatever they're calling it, it'll be all over the Internet the next day anyway.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her second pregnancy has so far led to little change in her wardrobe.

And Kim Kardashian chose another revealing look on Friday before bumping into her old friend Serena Williams who couldn't resist touching the star's growing belly. 

The bootylicious ladies embraced on the street outside Harrods and Kim placed her hands on her hips as the World Number One tennis player rubbed her baby bump.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-leaves-London-hotel.html#ixzz3eCMjQegJ


----------



## ophousewife

^^^ put those things away Kim.  All she's good for is a free show of t and a.  Seriously, who's looking at that and thinking she looks sexy?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Checking for padding?


----------



## AECornell

Oh. My. Jesus. That @ss. I can't even comprehend it.


----------



## redney

W.T.F. is that rear view??!! That's padding, right? That's not her usual sad, saggy diaper booty


----------



## Lounorada

Just to see real vs fake a$$es- Serena and her great, natural, toned butt on the left and then on the right Kim with her saggy, shapeless fake a$$ which is almost dragging on the floor. Keep claiming that thing is real Kimbecile... :lolots:


----------



## Hobbsy

Omg! That a$$! Holy buckets of wtf?!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ever since she had her hair blonde I'm convinced she's wearing a wig of some sort.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Serena looks good! Her body looks perfect and her hair looks great. I want her tights. I'm guessing they're Nike.

Kim.... no  comment.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Checking for padding?



How is it that after all this time I am still shocked by the size of her behind?????? Boobs are looking bigger too


----------



## Eva1991

I like her last outfit minus the rear view.


----------



## Bentley1

My brain can't even comprehend what I'm looking at with that dumpy, protruding a@@.   
wth is that thing.
She looks deformed!


----------



## Eva1991

VickyB said:


> *How is it that after all this time I am still shocked by the size of her behind??????* Boobs are looking bigger too



It never ceases to amaze us, I guess!!!
Not to mention that in the last pics her behind looks completely different than how it usually looks. Don't know what she did to it but it looks like she's wearing double padding or something.


----------



## Freckles1

whitleygilbert said:


> serena looks good! Her body looks perfect and her hair looks great. I want her tights. I'm guessing they're nike.
> 
> Kim.... No  comment.




+1


----------



## Queenpixie

omg are you sure she is pregnant!! where is the bump?!!!!


----------



## batfish

Queenpixie said:


> omg are you sure she is pregnant!! where is the bump?!!!!




No I'm not. I still think she's used a surrogate.


----------



## Oryx816

I was almost going to say she looked ok...a bit too revealing in the front but that is the norm.  Then I saw the rear view!  

Kim, the post office is calling, your a$$ will finally be receiving its own zip code!

For someone to do that to their body deliberately...and pay for it!....she isn't just stupid, she's deranged.


----------



## aleksandras

Her butt looks ridiculous, once again. From behind she reminds me of the mirror houses in amusement parks that make you look really tall or super stumpy. She looks the latter.


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> omg are you sure she is pregnant!! where is the bump?!!!!


None as yet.


----------



## sr1856

Oryx816 said:


> I was almost going to say she looked ok...a bit too revealing in the front but that is the norm.  Then I saw the rear view!
> 
> Kim, the post office is calling, your a$$ will finally be receiving its own zip code!
> 
> For someone to do that to their body deliberately...and pay for it!....she isn't just stupid, she's deranged.


:lolots::lolots: while serena's tush looks perky and proportionate, kim's looked deform, going south and in need of something to prop it up.


----------



## labelwhore04

Is it just me or does her a$$ keep getting bigger? I wonder if she keeps getting it done. I just can't see why anyone would do that to themselves on purpose..


----------



## bag-princess

uh oh!!!  kim is going to do something desperate - i shudder to think what it will be!



*Kendall Jenner Just Beat Kim & Kanyes Instagram Record*





Because no work week would be complete without a little Kardashian/Jenner news to round it off 




Kendall Jenner has just reached an impressive social media milestone: A photo that she Instagrammed five weeks ago is now officially the most liked photo on the app, _ever_.  Showing the 19-year-old model and reality TV star lying on the floor in  a stunning white lace dress, her eyes closed, and her hair made to look  like little love hearts, the sweet pic has garnered more than 2.48  MILLION likes at press time.




Something  that makes Jenners victory all the more amusing? The previous record  holder for most-liked Instagram was none other than her half-sister Kim  Kardashian, pictured kissing her husband Kanye West on the couples wedding day in May 2014. Right now, that ones only got about 2.47 mil. Pathetic.






https://www.yahoo.com/style/kendall-jenner-just-beat-kim-kanyes-instagram-122538795253.html


----------



## bag-princess

ophousewife said:


> ^^^ put those things away Kim.  All she's good for is a free show of t and a.  Seriously, *who's looking at that and thinking she looks sexy?*



nobody i know!!






Lounorada said:


> Just to see real vs fake a$$es- Serena and her great, natural, toned butt on the left and* then on the right Kim with her saggy, shapeless fake a$$ which is almost dragging on the floor.* Keep claiming that thing is real Kimbecile...






OMgoodness!!!!   i almost choked!!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Q&A about gaining weight after lipo

Treated areas are unlikely to revert to pre-liposuction levels

*After liposuction, the areas treated are not likely to regain fatty fullness, as many fat cells have been removed. These areas have reduced fat storage capacity.

However, if weight gain occurs, the fat will be stored in areas that have not been liposuctioned.*

http://www.realself.com/question/liposuction-stomach-waist-gain-upper-body-fat


----------



## zippie

She is deformed, how can anyone say she is sexy?


----------



## BadAzzBish

Lounorada said:


> Just to see real vs fake a$$es- Serena and her great, natural, toned butt on the left and then on the right Kim with her saggy, shapeless fake a$$ which is almost dragging on the floor. Keep claiming that thing is real Kimbecile... :lolots:



^THIS! :thumbup:


----------



## lizmil

pukasonqo said:


> is the belt high up so her boobs are kept in place?











bag-princess said:


> why??  it's kim!  ain't nobody caring about her.   and if it was anyone else on the planet i would have said............ooooooh!!!  epic shade she threw.   but again. it's kim.  she really just don't know!











usmcwifey said:


> I love Megyn ...total package as a woman ...smart, educated and independent ....no wonder Kim has no clue who she is ...



Lol


----------



## veyda

Wow her rear end looks even bigger and dumpier than usual. I honestly don't know how she drags that thing around. I would have a panic attack of embarrassment.


----------



## legaldiva

i saw this at the mall tonight, so I agree with Megyn Kelly. Kim--I'm holding you responsible for this monstrosity


----------



## Oryx816

When you consider that she may be wearing two layers of spanx (if she is to be believed)....then can you imagine what that posterior looks like when it is not contained by spanx?  I shudder at the thought.


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Personally I wouldn't give a dime to anything promoting her. She'll look short, stumpy, and will be wearing ill-fitting clothes.
> 
> Her "speech" or whatever they're calling it, it'll be all over the Internet the next day anyway.




All very true Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

******* that @$$trocity!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Was this pic posted?


----------



## Jayne1

Can she have it reduced, if she wanted?


----------



## poopsie

Does no one in this family have any muscle tone? Her back and arms are pudgy


----------



## widerlet

I had hope that she was slowly going to siphon out the fat from her *** after she lost her baby weight the first time and claim she was working out, eating healthy. So her butt would still be big by normal standards but no longer a complete behemoth. Maybe after baby no.2?

She'd look so much better without that giant saggy butt. It's like when skinny girls have giant natural boobs, at no fault of their own they end up looking heavier just because of being so top heavy. Kim's booty and boobs added together with her small frame is doing her no favours, especially when it comes to the 'hi fashun' garb she tries to pull of.

PLEASE KIM. MAKE IT SMALLER


----------



## AlbertsLove

Gross. I hate making negative comments about her (not really) because I feel like a hater. In no way would I do that to my behined. She should do everyone a favor and tell us what she did so we can avoid it. Too think she paid for it.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Was this pic posted?



The seam on the skirt (just under the belt) in beginning to rip open... No surprise there.


No comment on the melting full moon.


----------



## Eva1991

Queenpixie said:


> omg are you sure she is pregnant!! where is the bump?!!!!



In the pics where she's wearing the green outfit with the belt, her bump is a bit noticeable.


----------



## lizmil

"They" go on about her curvy figure. If  it was anyone else with the see through clothes, no underwear and lumpy behind, can you imagine what would be said?


----------



## aleksandras

Her poor heels look like they are about to snap under her.


----------



## Freckles1

I still don't really understand how she got her bottom to be that way. Is it a combo of implants and fat injections? It's terrible


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> When you consider that she may be wearing two layers of spanx (if she is to be believed)....t*hen can you imagine what that posterior looks like when it is not contained by spanx?*  I shudder at the thought.









aleksandras said:


> Her poor heels look like they are about to snap under her.





i was just thinking the same thing!!!  how in the hell do those heel hold up all that mess without snapping from the pressure???


----------



## celeb_analyzer

*Kim Kardashian thought her family's reality TV empire would crumble amid her divorce from Kris Humphries.*
*The 34-year-old revealed in an interview on The Drum  with WPP chief executive Sir Martin Sorrell that she was convinced  she'd ruined her career amid backlash over her split with the NBA  player.*
*She even announced to her family at the time that she thought their careers were over and hoped they had 'saved their money'.*
So if you read between the lines, then you don't need to be a psychoanalyst to know that she is inadvertently admitting that she got with kanye for the money and security. 
*
At the time when I was going through the  divorce I did say to everyone "you guys I think our careers are over. I  hope you saved your money."'** And now we'll just continue to do our clothing stores and continue to do what we did before the show,' she said at the time. 

*Their clothing won't have any appeal once they are no longer famous, plus they are hardly making a profit off of it. I don't see their clothing or any other of their merchandise, for that matter, being sold  anywhere. 
*But now she can admit, 'I was being very paranoid. Very paranoid.'*
*In response she said, 'I took some time off and it was very good for me.'*


​​It would have been over had she not married kanye and had a baby. There would have been no material for her show had she not got married and had a baby. Her life was never interesting. 
​


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Exactly!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> The seam on the skirt (just under the belt) in beginning to rip open... No surprise there.
> 
> 
> No comment on the melting full moon.



Lou can you id the belt? I like it


----------



## bag-princess

nene leakes just announced that she has joined kim's game app.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lou can you id the belt? I like it




It's two belts 
The skinny studded one is Saint Laurent
http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...ned-brass_cod46304220oq.html#dept=belts_women_


Not sure about the dark brown one though


----------



## YSoLovely

The Daily Mail has new pics of Kim and she's wearing a see-trough dress/top and no bra on her way to Glastonbury. 

Trash.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> The Daily Mail has new pics of Kim and she's *wearing a see-trough dress/top and no bra* on her way to Glastonbury.
> 
> Trash.


----------



## Eva1991

YSoLovely said:


> The Daily Mail has new pics of Kim and she's wearing a see-trough dress/top and no bra on her way to Glastonbury.
> 
> Trash.




Doesn't surprise me unfortunately.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> It's two belts
> The skinny studded one is Saint Laurent
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...ned-brass_cod46304220oq.html#dept=belts_women_
> 
> 
> Not sure about the dark brown one though



Thanks!


----------



## redney

Her face looks odd in those pics. Guess the glaringly obvious no bra is to distract from whatever work she's done to her face again.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Thanks!


 


You're welcome!


----------



## Jikena

Anyone can post the pics ? I can't find them on the daily mail


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes enjoyed a luxurious week so far at Cannes Lions and Paris Men's Fashion Week and, after a fleeting stop-over in London, pregnant Kim Kardashian refused to let Glastonbury dampen her glamorous streak.

The 34-year-old looked uber chic as she and her husband Kanye West disembarked from their helicopter ride at Worthy Farm in Somerset on Saturday afternoon.

Dressed in black strappy killer heels, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star appeared less than impressed with the uneven terrain as she and the rapper, who is set to headline the Pyramid Stage this evening, headed to a waiting car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-Glastonbury-red-chopper.html#ixzz3eIh4XEUk


----------



## Eva1991

Is she wearing stilettos? ullhair:


----------



## Sasha2012

She made a quick pit stop at bespoke lingerie shop Rigby & Peller the day before, but Kim Kardashian preferred to go commando as she left her London hotel on Saturday afternoon.

The 34-year-old, who is currently pregnant with her second child, revealed a little more than she bargained for by opting to go braless in a see-through ensemble. 

Turning heads as she passed by, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star confidently lapped up the attention as headed off to Glastonbury Festival via helicopter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-performance-Glastonbury.html#ixzz3eItjvnFb


----------



## schadenfreude

Oh, God. Come ON. She is heinous as the day is long but I want to know how she heisted up those udders without a bra.


----------



## lizmil

The dress looks like there is elsstic in the material, plus tape underneath?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That, is what desperation looks like.*SMGDH*


----------



## MarneeB

Ugh. She can go out looking like that but people complain about women breast feeding in public?! SMDH!


----------



## Lounorada

She got her hair and makeup done and wore that getup to Glastonbury...? 
That just shows how incredibly stupid and pretentious they are. 

And Kanyes set was terrible. Stop, start, stop, start... 30 secs of a song, then on to the next. Flashing lights that would give you a migraine. Him spending a chunk of the performance up in a crane and not on stage. The whole thing was awkward to watch.
The crowd sang along to the words of the song, but during the moments of silence you could tell they were bored. Couldn't blame them really, especially comparing Kanyes messed up performance tonight to Florence and The Machines AMAZING performance last night. Florence owned the stage and the crowd were with her every second she was on stage.
Kanye was not good enough to headline the Pyramid stage. Fact.
They should have had Pharrell headline instead of having him on before Kanye, his performance was incredible!


----------



## Oryx816

Once again, the only pic where Kanye is smiling is the one where Kim is not near him.

This thread needs to come with a warning.  I didn't need to see those nips upon waking up!

Also, a pregnant beard, walking in a field wearing a backless see through dress and stilettos.....this is what her life boils down to--how tragic!

Lastly, why is a grown woman sticking her tongue out?  It is stupid and not sexy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> She got her hair and makeup done and wore that getup to Glastonbury...?
> That just shows how incredibly stupid and pretentious they are.
> 
> And Kanyes set was terrible. Stop, start, stop, start... 30 secs of a song, then on to the next. Flashing lights that would give you a migraine. Him spending a chunk of the performance up in a crane and not on stage. The whole thing was awkward to watch.
> The crowd sang along to the words of the song, but during the moments of silence you could tell they were bored. Couldn't blame them really, especially comparing Kanyes messed up performance tonight to Florence and The Machines AMAZING performance last night. Florence owned the stage and the crowd were with her every second she was on stage.
> Kanye was not good enough to headline the Pyramid stage. Fact.
> They should have had Pharrell headline instead of having him on before Kanye, his performance was incredible!



I adore Florence.  I'd have loved to have seen that.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> I adore Florence.  I'd have loved to have seen that.


I adore her too! Her performance was incredible 
I'm sure it'll be up on YouTube soon, if it's not on there already.

ETA: It is on YouTube already! Florence &TM full performance -


----------



## michie

MarneeB said:


> Ugh. She can go out looking like that but people complain about women breast feeding in public?! SMDH!



SHE complained about a woman breastfeeding in public!!! Remember that?!


----------



## Bentley1

What's wrong with her face? She looks more swollen and ape like then usual.

Is that why she's flashing her tried ol boobs, to distract from whatever is going on w her face.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Did she get Botox/fillers during her last pregnancy? It certainly looked that way to me. It didn't just look like weight gain or fluid retention.


----------



## MarneeB

michie said:


> SHE complained about a woman breastfeeding in public!!! Remember that?!


 




No I didn't know that but I believe it. She's just plain juvenile and trashy. Someone should tell her she's way past the 'cute' stage so stop trying.


----------



## widerlet

omg. Visible maternity nipples at a music festival.

tbf may have actually occured back in the 70s but GAWD, if she's trying to act classy..this ain't it


----------



## usmcwifey

I really cannot wrap my head around them having another kid when they are hardly ever with North....I miss my daughter when she goes to visit her grandparents for a day lol


----------



## zen1965

Lounorada said:


> I adore her too! Her performance was incredible
> 
> I'm sure it'll be up on YouTube soon, if it's not on there already.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: It is on YouTube already! Florence &TM full performance -





Late to join the party but I love Florence, too.


----------



## NicolesCloset

her face is just no where near the same. I wonder if she actually thinks people do not notice how different her face is.  I can't imagine kanye not seeing the difference from the time he met her till now.  It's another face


----------



## ophousewife

Every woman I know that has big boobs (including myself) would never be caught dead outside of the house without a bra.  It's so bad looking!  And why does she look so downright bulbous in her latest pictures?  Are the photoshoppers on strike?


----------



## stylemepretty

That's not a back (or backside) the world needs to see. If she's looking and dressing like this now can you imagine what kind of maternity monstrosities we can expect in the coming months of her pregnancy.


----------



## Stansy

ophousewife said:


> Every woman I know that has big boobs (including myself) would never be caught dead outside of the house without a bra.  It's so bad looking!  And why does she look so downright bulbous in her latest pictures?  Are the photoshoppers on strike?



I have an A cup, but I would never leave the house without a bra. Makeup yes, bra no


----------



## redney

Just read an article on Jezebel on Kanye's awful rendition of Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody. And that a comedian jumped on stage during one of his songs and started rapping with him. Ha would've loved to have seen steam come out of his ears on that! On my phone so I can't link. 

How does he still get gigs? He's clearly lost his sh*t.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Just read an article on Jezebel on *Kanye's awful rendition of Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody*. And that a comedian jumped on stage during one of his songs and started rapping with him. Ha would've loved to have seen steam come out of his ears on that! On my phone so I can't link.
> 
> How does he still get gigs? He's clearly lost his sh*t.




It was painful to listen to. I'm a huge Queen fan and I love a good cover of another artists song, but Kanye doing Bohemian Rhapsody was a huge hell to the no.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Can she have it reduced, if she wanted?







widerlet said:


> I had hope that she was slowly going to siphon out the fat from her *** after she lost her baby weight the first time and claim she was working out, eating healthy. So her butt would still be big by normal standards but no longer a complete behemoth. Maybe after baby no.2?
> 
> She'd look so much better without that giant saggy butt. It's like when skinny girls have giant natural boobs, at no fault of their own they end up looking heavier just because of being so top heavy. Kim's booty and boobs added together with her small frame is doing her no favours, especially when it comes to the 'hi fashun' garb she tries to pull of.
> 
> PLEASE KIM. MAKE IT SMALLER




There's no way she can make that behind smaller without needing a lot of stitching. All that stretched skin.... That behind is f*ck up forever. I wonder if she actually regrets it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> I adore her too! Her performance was incredible
> I'm sure it'll be up on YouTube soon, if it's not on there already.
> 
> ETA: It is on YouTube already! Florence &TM full performance -




Thank you Lounorada.


----------



## tweegy

Yall saw the thing with the flag?????

Someone at the concert printed a still from the Kim and ray j sex tape and made a flag!! 

[emoji23]


----------



## lulu212121

tweegy said:


> Yall saw the thing with the flag?????
> 
> Someone at the concert printed a still from the Kim and ray j sex tape and made a flag!!
> 
> [emoji23]


NO!!!! OMG, Where's the pic?


----------



## Lounorada

lulu212121 said:


> NO!!!! OMG, Where's the pic?


 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/glastonbury-goer-flies-kim-kardashian-west-5965663


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Thank you Lounorada.


 
You're welcome!


----------



## Nathalya

tweegy said:


> Yall saw the thing with the flag?????
> 
> Someone at the concert printed a still from the Kim and ray j sex tape and made a flag!!
> 
> [emoji23]



Hahahahhaha


----------



## madeinnyc

Lounorada said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/glastonbury-goer-flies-kim-kardashian-west-5965663
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:



Dammmmmnnnnnnnnn


----------



## usmcwifey

Lounorada said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/glastonbury-goer-flies-kim-kardashian-west-5965663
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:




Seems that not everyone has forgotten Kim's "humble" beginnings [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/glastonbury-goer-flies-kim-kardashian-west-5965663
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:




Roflmfao!  Yes!  Money well spent!  I frequently roll my eyes at her being referred to as reality star....the reality to me, is that she came into the public consciousness via her sex tape, not just KUWTK, which came AFTER her sex tape.   

The fact that her mother parlayed her sex tape into money and fame disgusts me to no end, not just as a mother but as a human being....how can someone do that to another person?  Truly deviant behavior.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/glastonbury-goer-flies-kim-kardashian-west-5965663
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:








OMGoodness!!!!!


----------



## veyda

Oryx816 said:


> Roflmfao!  Yes!  Money well spent!  I frequently roll my eyes at her being referred to as reality star....the reality to me, is that she came into the public consciousness via her sex tape, not just KUWTK, which came AFTER her sex tape.
> 
> The fact that her mother parlayed her sex tape into money and fame disgusts me to no end, not just as a mother but as a human being....how can someone do that to another person?  *Truly deviant behavior*.



It sure is. I cannot even imagine how one could think it is ok to do that to your own child. She really is a pimp.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is at least four months pregnant with her second child, but it sure didn't look so as Kim Kardashian headed out on a shopping trip in London on Sunday evening.

The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a very tight dusty pink minidress that somehow managed to conceal any hint of a bump.

The wife of Kanye West was alone during the outing that took place after the dinner hours.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bump-shopping-trip-London.html#ixzz3eOtFa3eP


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I am really starting to believe she is not really pregnant.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/glastonbury-goer-flies-kim-kardashian-west-5965663
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:



Thx!!! You made my week!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/glastonbury-goer-flies-kim-kardashian-west-5965663
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:




Brilliant!


----------



## Sassys

lounorada said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/glastonbury-goer-flies-kim-kardashian-west-5965663
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:



omg, i just chocked on my juice. It would have been even funnier if someone who didn't care about their job had the tape play on the screen behind Kanye as he performed.


----------



## Jikena

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I am really starting to believe she is not really pregnant.



Me too.


----------



## VickyB

If they didn't see the flag, somebody must have either told them about it or shown them a pic, right??? I would have paid big money to have been a bug on a wall in that room!!!!!!!


----------



## stylemepretty

She's either wearing super strength spanx, isn't really pregnant, or is carrying this kid in her butt. Because there's no bump to be seen.


----------



## whimsic

I love the outfit but she looks like a fool dressed like that in June.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Yall saw the thing with the flag?????
> 
> Someone at the concert printed a still from the Kim and ray j sex tape and made a flag!!
> 
> [emoji23]




just saw it now, i am sure kanye is flattered that her perfect b*** talents are made public!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I am really starting to believe she is not really pregnant.



That makes two of us! Who the h*ll wears a coat in the middle of summer, (unless they're trying to hide something!??!)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

QUOTE=Sassys;28784240]omg, i just chocked on my juice. It would have been even funnier if someone who didn't care about their job had the tape play on the screen behind Kanye as he performed.[/QUOTE]


:lolots:


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> just saw it now, i am sure kanye is flattered that her perfect b*** talents are made public!




Lol!  This, exactly.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just saw an article in an Irish newspaper about how much better Lionel Richie was received than Kanye.

Between Kanye's performance, Kim's heels sinking into the mud, then the saucer nipples, then the BJ flag flying, this whole festival has been a disaster.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Coach Lover Too said:


> That makes two of us! Who the h*ll wears a coat in the middle of summer, (unless they're trying to hide something!??!)




Me three.  4 months along w a SECOND baby and no bump at all yet? Suspect.


----------



## labelwhore04

Her "bump" seems to appear and disappear depending on the outfit shes wearing. Her legs and ankles do look more swollen than usual but we'll see. I wouldnt be surprised if shes faking but i doubt shes that stupid. It would be way too risky, there would be no coming back from that.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Off topic but has anyone else noticed she has never ever genuinely laughed in an interview or on her reality show. Her laugh is a strange 'he he he' sound that sounds so false and forced.


----------



## Jikena

celeb_analyzer said:


> Off topic but has anyone else noticed she has never ever genuinely laughed in an interview or on her reality show. Her laugh is a strange 'he he he' sound that sounds so false and forced.



I agree. And she has no come back/repartee. Everytime someone makes a joke (often to make fun of her) and she could say something she just laughs "eh eh eh".


----------



## Jikena

Do we have any video of the talk she was supposed to do ? The one where she had to talk about her career and empowering women or something.


----------



## usmcwifey

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I am really starting to believe she is not really pregnant.




I'm with you lol but we'll find out towards the end of her pregnancy if she gets super swollen all over like last time (although all pregnancies are different )....


----------



## cristincline

Sasha2012 said:


> She is at least four months pregnant with her second child, but it sure didn't look so as Kim Kardashian headed out on a shopping trip in London on Sunday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a very tight dusty pink minidress that somehow managed to conceal any hint of a bump.
> 
> 
> 
> The wife of Kanye West was alone during the outing that took place after the dinner hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bump-shopping-trip-London.html#ixzz3eOtFa3eP




I do kind of like this outfit though....much as I hate to admit it


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is shopping and being a groupie ALL she does?


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is shopping and being a groupie ALL she does?




No, she also shows the world her tiddlywinks on a regular basis, and takes selfies, occasional taking a moment to email her mother criticizing her fashion choices as "omish" inspired. *yawn*



**I struggled to come up with this much.  Bible!**


----------



## morgan20

Coach Lover Too said:


> That makes two of us! Who the h*ll wears a coat in the middle of summer, (unless they're trying to hide something!??!)




To be fair to Kim it was raining here in London yesterday and was cool.  However she is still seasonally challenged


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> Yall saw the thing with the flag?????
> 
> Someone at the concert printed a still from the Kim and ray j sex tape and made a flag!!
> 
> [emoji23]





lulu212121 said:


> NO!!!! OMG, Where's the pic?


Ohhh, that is just evil!!!! LOL


----------



## Queenpixie

kim in a bikini these 2 months or i am convinced its a surrogate


----------



## Sassys

I got $5 that says she will start telling the media she is due Xmas Eve or Xmas Day


----------



## Stansy

Queenpixie said:


> kim in a bikini these 2 months or i am convinced its a surrogate


Not sure I want to see this though - her a$$ looks super scary.....


----------



## poopsie

Stansy said:


> Not sure I want to see this though - her a$$ looks super scary.....





She is desperate.................T&A are all she has to offer so if anything we will be seeing more (literally) of it


----------



## Stansy

poopsie said:


> She is desperate.................T&A are all she has to offer so if anything we will be seeing more (literally) of it



True - get out the clorox


----------



## poopsie

Stansy said:


> True - get out the clorox






I_ always _have some handy 

and I brought enough for everybody!


----------



## mcb100

Sassys said:


> I got $5 that says she will start telling the media she is due Xmas Eve or Xmas Day


 
I don't get how she would benefit from that though. While it doesn't really matter to me what exact date anyone's birthday actually is, (as long as it's celebrated), I can't help but feel like people who have their birthdays right on direct holidays have to compromise. As a kid, I never wanted to be one of my classmates who had her birthday on Christmas because I felt it wouldn't be as special...you are sharing your birthday with Christmas to people, instead of having your own day all to yourself.


----------



## Encore Hermes

5$ she says she got pregnant in Armenia


----------



## Stansy

poopsie said:


> I_ always _have some handy
> 
> and I brought enough for everybody!


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> 5$ she says she got pregnant in Armenia
> newyorknatives.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Cincinatti-Kid.gif






i'll take this one.


----------



## knasarae

mcb100 said:


> I don't get how she would benefit from that though. While it doesn't really matter to me what exact date anyone's birthday actually is, (as long as it's celebrated), I can't help but feel like people who have their birthdays right on direct holidays have to compromise. As a kid, I never wanted to be one of my classmates who had her birthday on Christmas because I felt it wouldn't be as special...you are sharing your birthday with Christmas to people, instead of having your own day all to yourself.



Trust me it does suck.  My birthday is 2 days after Christmas.  No one has ever remembered 
except my immediately family.  No to mention people give you one gift and say it's both.  So why don't I give you one combo gift for your April birthday and Christmas and see how you like it? Smh lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

knasarae said:


> Trust me it does suck.  My birthday is 2 days after Christmas.  No one has ever remembered
> 
> except my immediately family.  No to mention people give you one gift and say it's both.  So why don't I give you one combo gift for your April birthday and Christmas and see how you like it? Smh lol




Lol sounds like me!

I tell people from the VERY beginning unless you want one gift for both don't give me one. My parents did go out of their way to make sure my bday and Xmas was separate and I politely passed that info on to all friends and family. 





Anyway, I doubt Kim is thinking like this for the baby. She's probably thinking of herself only.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> 5$ she says she got pregnant in Armenia
> newyorknatives.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Cincinatti-Kid.gif


 
But she had IVF.


----------



## Sassys

My brother is a New Year's Eve baby and gets short changed every year. I can't remember the last time I got my brother a birthday gift.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> But she had IVF.





kim has contradicted herself several times in the past.  she can't remember her own lies!
that is what happens when you tell too many!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They don't do IVF in Armenia?


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> They don't do IVF in Armenia?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> kim has contradicted herself several times in the past.  she can't remember her own lies!
> that is what happens when you tell too many!


 
And it drives me crazy when I can easily bust her and I don't even watch their show. I can't stand when people lie and a 12yr old can bust you.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *And it drives me crazy when I can easily bust her and I don't even watch their show. *I can't stand when people lie and a 12yr old can bust you.





  kim makes it so easy!!  she is the kind of person that if you let them talk long enough they will trip themselves up!


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Trust me it does suck.  My birthday is 2 days after Christmas.  No one has ever remembered
> except my immediately family.  No to mention people give you one gift and say it's both.  So why don't I give you one combo gift for your April birthday and Christmas and see how you like it? Smh lol


I'm right after the New Year....always forgotten...


----------



## Lounorada

My birthday is the day after Christmas and I've been lucky, always gotten two sets of presents. And people always remember it because_ it is_ the day after Christmas, easy reminder!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She's not pregnant, she's totally pulling a Beyonce. They lie about everything, why not this too.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Off topic again but I see her doing all these interviews now about what a brilliant clever businesswomen she is and it is so shameless.

None of the people interviewing her genuinely believe she is some savvy businesswoman. They just realized they can get youtube hits by having her on and they use her to make money. I don't think she knows or cares about why people are suddenly trying to make her legitimate, she loves any publicity and needs to feel self important.  I just don't get how she can feel comfortable in her own skin knowing what a fraud she is.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm right after the New Year....always forgotten...



My dad's was Christmas day and he hated it. Once I got older I always tried to make his birthday extra special.


----------



## Ladybug09

Coach Lover Too said:


> My dad's was Christmas day and he hated it. Once I got older I always tried to make his birthday extra special.



That's sweet!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She is at least four months pregnant with her second child, but it sure didn't look so as Kim Kardashian headed out on a shopping trip in London on Sunday evening.
> 
> The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a very tight dusty pink minidress that somehow managed to conceal any hint of a bump.
> 
> The wife of Kanye West was alone during the outing that took place after the dinner hours.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bump-shopping-trip-London.html#ixzz3eOtFa3eP




In the second to last pic- the full body shot where we can see the shoes. What is that odd addition to the sole? It looks like a press on grippy bit was added.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Daily mail
The arm looks off


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Daily mail




Excuse me Kim, there is a pork chop hanging off your back.


----------



## lizmil

What do you'all mean when you say pulled a beyoncee?  (I don't even know how to spell her , sorry!)


----------



## Stansy

lizmil said:


> What do you'all mean when you say pulled a beyoncee?  (I don't even know how to spell her , sorry!)



Faking a pregnancy while using a surrogate (using another woman to carry the child created with your egg and your partner's sperm).

Eta: Beyoncé was busted when her bump suddenly deflated while she was taking a seat in a show.


----------



## lizmil

^Did she do that?


----------



## Stansy

Encore Hermes said:


> Daily mail
> The arm looks off



This looks sooooooo uncomfortable! Why would she do this to herself?


----------



## Stansy

lizmil said:


> ^Did she do that?


I guess we will never know for sure.... But it is strongly believed.

I don't have the mentioned video on hand, but maybe you can do a google search. It does indeed look very suspicious...


----------



## pixiejenna

Why isn't kimbo in Paris for fashion week? I mean after all why be Yeaz's beard if she's not reaping the benefits? I've seen more paris fashion week shots from bloggers than from this "style icon".


----------



## stylemepretty

She posted this on Instagram yesterday so she is in fact as far along as I suspected. 4 months. And still no sign of a bump. :wondering


----------



## blackkitty4378

Someone should take it upon themselves to take and sell unphotoshopped pictures of them. I never know what to trust as authentic since every single image of them is manipulated with photoshop. Have there been any videos of her doing the pap stroll recently?


----------



## Jayne1

I'm starting to think she wants people to speculate if a surrogate is being used.  She's wearing skin tight clothes, no bump, no humongous, swollen implants does she think this is good for keeping her name in the news?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Jayne1 said:


> I'm starting to think she wants people to speculate if a surrogate is being used.  She's wearing skin tight clothes, no bump, no humongous, swollen implants does she think this is good for keeping her name in the news?



This is exactly what I think she's doing. People speculated it. She might as well run with it to add to the speculation.


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> I'm starting to think she wants people to speculate if a surrogate is being used.  She's wearing skin tight clothes, no bump, no humongous, swollen implants does she think this is good for keeping her name in the news?




My thoughts precisely.  She has absolutely NOTHING going on and Kendall's star is rising.  Kim is taking any attention she can get, positive or negative, and running with it.


----------



## AECornell

I went back and found a pic of me at 15 weeks pregnant. Of course, Kim and I have completely different bodies (and this was my first baby), but I think I would show earlier than her because I didn't really have anywhere else for the baby to go but forward. I carried really low. I know it's her second, but she could just not be showing much. I just look like I have a beer belly. Although I'm skeptical she's pregnant at all.

Anyone else have pics that might be closer to her type when they were pregnant with baby #2?


----------



## pursegrl12

i was pretty big at 4 months with my second and I am 5'4", little taller than her BUT you always show sooner with your second. she should definitely be showing by now....


----------



## bag-princess

kittenslingerie said:


> She's not pregnant, she's totally pulling a Beyonce. They lie about everything, why not this too.



but unlike Bey - she seems to be flaunting the fact there is no baby bump!!!


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> I went back and found a pic of me at 15 weeks pregnant. Of course, Kim and I have completely different bodies (and this was my first baby), but I think I would show earlier than her because I didn't really have anywhere else for the baby to go but forward. I carried really low. I know it's her second, but she could just not be showing much. I just look like I have a beer belly. Although I'm skeptical she's pregnant at all.
> 
> Anyone else have pics that might be closer to her type when they were pregnant with baby #2?
> 
> View attachment 3049594


 
The size of your belly looks exactly like my co-workers when she was 9mos (she gained 10 pounds the entire pregnancy). Everyone is different. Kim is not smart enough to fake a pregnancy the entire months. I could see her saying she miscarried, but to fake an entire pregnancy she just can't pull it off.


----------



## stylemepretty

I guess time will tell. Kim is as fake as they come but she couldn't fake a pregnancy. If she doesn't start showing, or at least swelling, in the next couple of months I think we can confirm the surrogate speculation. I'm guessing she is indeed 4 months pregnant but spanxed to within an inch of her life hence being sans bump.


----------



## actuallydear

not sure why you guys are thinking kim isn't really pregnant. have you seen her boobs and face? they don't lie. she is totally pregnant.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

pixiejenna said:


> Why isn't kimbo in Paris for fashion week? I mean after all why be Yeaz's beard if she's not reaping the benefits? I've seen more paris fashion week shots from bloggers than from this "style icon".




Nothing going on at the moment. Men's week just finished and couture starts up later this week


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not weighing in either way but it was rumored that another celeb took prednisone to achieve weight gain in the face while she was pregnant (or not)


----------



## pixiejenna

Glitterandstuds said:


> Nothing going on at the moment. Men's week just finished and couture starts up later this week



Just because it's men's week doesn't mean she can't be there. All of the bloggers i follow on IG are female and they are making the rounds at the men's shows. We know  she wouldn't pass up any opportunity to get to do a daily pap walk. Maybe she's just being the perfect b and letting her hubby do fashion week with out her. More fun for him that way.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

pixiejenna said:


> Just because it's men's week doesn't mean she can't be there. All of the bloggers i follow on IG are female and they are making the rounds at the men's shows. We know  she wouldn't pass up any opportunity to get to do a daily pap walk. Maybe she's just being the perfect b and letting her hubby do fashion week with out her. More fun for him that way.




Not saying she can't be there, I'm saying at the moment there is nothing going on. Men's week finished on Sunday and Couture week starts in a few days. Kanye I believe only attended one show anyway


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> She is at least four months pregnant with her second child, but it sure didn't look so as Kim Kardashian headed out on a shopping trip in London on Sunday evening.
> 
> The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a very tight dusty pink minidress that somehow managed to conceal any hint of a bump.
> 
> The wife of Kanye West was alone during the outing that took place after the dinner hours.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bump-shopping-trip-London.html#ixzz3eOtFa3eP



These pictures confirm she's not pregnant look at her feet. Last pregnancy her feet were very swollen and they look totally normal here. In fact she wore the same shoes and it looked horribly uncomfortable. I know that if you take the right precautions with diet and exercise you can minimize how much you gain and have a easier pregnancy but I think we all know she's far too lazy to do that. While I'm sure she is spanxed to the 10th degree I don't think she's pregnant.  I also wouldn't be surprised if her most recent IG pic is a recycled pic she seems to like to post pictures of herself when she was in better shape.


----------



## NYC Chicky

This was from a week ago but you could see her bump a lot here 
http://ll-media.tmz.com/2015/06/23/0623-kim-launch-5.jpg


----------



## redney

stylemepretty said:


> I guess time will tell. Kim is as fake as they come but she couldn't fake a pregnancy. If she doesn't start showing, or at least swelling, in the next couple of months I think we can confirm the surrogate speculation. I'm guessing she is indeed 4 months pregnant but spanxed to within an inch of her life hence being sans bump.



Remember those nude pics of Kim pregnant with North that Kanye released? It's not gonna happen this time around. So no "proof", huh Kanye? 

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/06/29/kim-kardashian-nude-photoshoot-pregnant-naked-kanye-west/

*Kim Kardashian Posing Nude While Pregnant?: Why Kanye West Wont Allow It*
*Mon, June 29, 2015 7:59pm EDT by joeyparker313*

  If you got it, flaunt it! Just because Kim Kardashian is pregnant with baby number two, it isnt going to stop her from stripping naked for a nude photoshoot. That is unless Kanye West stops her first!

  With Kim Kardashian, 34, four months into her second pregnancy, shes feeling the urge to document this beautiful moment in a tasteful nude photo shoot. While Kim may be on board with the idea, HollywoodLife.com has learned EXCLUSIVELY that Kanye West, 38, isnt loving the concept. Find out why he is opposed to her stripping naked for the cameras.

  Kanye doesnt think its a great idea. Not because hes against Kim showing off her body, he loves her celebrating her beauty, its more because he feels that sort of photoshoot has been done time and time again, an insider told HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY. He always wants to remain edgy, and likes Kim to think about more alternative ideas, and doesnt think a black and white photo set, holding belly pose, while being completely naked, is anything new. For Kanye its all too clichéd, and he thinks she should think about something else instead.

  When it comes to nude pregnant photo shoots, its definitely been done by many, including none other than her sis, Kourtney Kardashian, 35, when she was eight months pregnant. Regardless, weve learned Kim is all about the idea. Kim loves to document her figure, especially with arty, nude pictures, because she knows she wont have that body forever, a source tells HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY. And now, with a second baby on the way, her figure is only going to alter again as she gets a little older. So. with that said, she would like to do a pregnant photoshoot, around 7-8 months into her pregnancy, to show the world her stunning bod.

  Whether she ends up going nude or not, we have to admit she is looking better than ever these days! Whenever Kim has been spotted out and about lately, she isnt afraid to show her body (and massive boobs) off. We love how confident she seems with her body. As far as why she has been going braless lately, its all about her love for her growing boobs. Kim plans on taking advantage of this added bonus, an insider tells HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY. Theres no way shes going to minimize the size of her breasts  she wants them to bounce around and be free! Even if her boobs start to hurt later in the pregnancy, shed still rather go braless and feel sexy and voluptuous.

  HollywoodLifers  would you want to see Kim do a nude photo shoot during her pregnancy? Let us know your thoughts!

   Joey Parker, Reporting by Jon Boon
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## randarific

Assuming she's pregnant, I don't think she'd be swollen in her feet yet, as she hasn't gained much weight. If she was wearing baggy clothes, I wouldn't expect to see a bump. But she's wearing skin-tight clothes all the time. At four months, something should be showing. 


The thing that gets me, though, is the spanx. I had awful morning sickness with all three of my pregnancies, and I could not stand to have anything constricting my tummy. Tight pants immediately made me vomit. I know everybody's experience is different, but I think that the spanx might be a giveaway that either (a) she's not preggo or (b) she didn't have morning sickness.


----------



## Queenpixie

saw this in caitlyns DM article ... pretty face she used to have that will never come back 

now were stuck with this ..


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Very sad


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her body wasn't as unfortunate as its been for years, well before North. Its been lumpy, deformed looking, crooked, and she's had an enormous tumor for *** for years now. In the above before pic, her butt was big and sexy, not enormous and lumpy and diaper like.


----------



## usmcwifey

My baby bump looked smaller and bigger depending on the clothes I wore...but considering that everything Kim wears is tight, her belly should be more visible than it has been ...


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> The size of your belly looks exactly like my co-workers when she was 9mos (she gained 10 pounds the entire pregnancy). Everyone is different. Kim is not smart enough to fake a pregnancy the entire months. I could see her saying she miscarried, but to fake an entire pregnancy she just can't pull it off.



I think Kim can be VERY devious, if she needs to be.


----------



## aleksandras

She used to be so beautiful, now just scary.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I noticed that throwback pic on DM also, its stunning.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

pursegrl12 said:


> i was pretty big at 4 months with my second and I am 5'4", little taller than her BUT you always show sooner with your second. she should definitely be showing by now....




Nope. Not always for everyone.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Another thing about your second is most people likely learn what NOT to do. Some can help it some can't. Not all people are the same no matter how much Google is read to make you believe it. 

I'm not chilling in her uterus so I don't what's going on in there but at seven months I can still camouflage if I wanted to. A pouch can take a min FOR SOME NOT ALL especially if you exercise (like me) and in Kim's case lipo'd all the stomach fat out. 

Lucky for her she is not experiencing the bloated stage (well at least can hide it).

I'm going with Kim is doing this (camouflaging) for publicity. People are definitely on bump watch for sure and talking about it. For Kim that seems to be the goal.


----------



## LavenderIce

My friend took this pic at her appearance in San Francisco where apparently tickets were available on a discount website and they gave everyone two copies of "Selfish."


----------



## AECornell

^^ All they could scrounge up was some furniture from IKEA?


----------



## stylemepretty

I don't know if it's the angle or if this is just what an unphotoshopped, unfiltered Kim really looks like but she definitely seems bigger in that pic and looking a lot more pregnant than she has before. Her face, arms, breasts and midriff all appear a lot larger there.


----------



## Jayne1

LavenderIce said:


> My friend took this pic at her appearance in San Francisco where apparently tickets were available on a discount website and they gave everyone two copies of "Selfish."
> 
> View attachment 3050631



Two copies! What does one do with two copies?  lol

Nice picture!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Thanks for the picture! So rare and strange to see an image of her that's not manipulated by photoshop. It's crazy to think that's what she (and other people) really look like.


----------



## Meeka41

Jayne1 said:


> Two copies! What does one do with two copies?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture!




Use them for leveling a chair


----------



## jclaybo

Can I just say the Yeezy Boost are some of the most comfy shoes I have worn

*runs on air out of the thread*


----------



## blackkitty4378

jclaybo said:


> Can I just say the Yeezy Boost are some of the most comfy shoes I have worn
> 
> *runs on air out of the thread*



That's cool. I'm all for comfortable shoes. I feel like Kanye doesn't market or promote any of his stuff effectively. Like what does he even do to promote it? If he were to market it as something like a comfortable shoe, I feel like more people would be into that, rather than just shoes that were made by Kanye.


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> I don't know if it's the angle or if this is just what an unphotoshopped, unfiltered Kim really looks like but she definitely seems bigger in that pic and looking a lot more pregnant than she has before.* Her face, arms, breasts and midriff all appear a lot larger there.*





ITA this pic is the real deal and she looks very pregnant.


----------



## jclaybo

blackkitty4378 said:


> That's cool. I'm all for comfortable shoes. I feel like Kanye doesn't market or promote any of his stuff effectively. Like what does he even do to promote it? If he were to market it as something like a comfortable shoe, I feel like more people would be into that, rather than just shoes that were made by Kanye.


I agree, and I had saw several reviews from sneaker freaks who said they were really comfy and the ads for the shoes were so bland and basic. He really missed the mark because I got mine from a friend who does sneaker collection shows and got them for free so I dont know how much they are. But I checked eBay cause they sent me an email about them and the prices go from $400-$1200!!! Like why? He should have never released them as Yeezy and just called the air walkers or something, the hype was too much


----------



## LavenderIce

AECornell said:


> ^^ All they could scrounge up was some furniture from IKEA?



Only the best for Kimmikakes!



stylemepretty said:


> I don't know if it's the angle or if this is just what an unphotoshopped, unfiltered Kim really looks like but she definitely seems bigger in that pic and looking a lot more pregnant than she has before. Her face, arms, breasts and midriff all appear a lot larger there.



That's what I thought too.  I also see the emergence of the Pillsbury Dough cans on her feet.  



Jayne1 said:


> Two copies! What does one do with two copies?  lol
> 
> Nice picture!



I was wondering the same thing.  I'll have to ask him.



blackkitty4378 said:


> Thanks for the picture! So rare and strange to see an image of her that's not manipulated by photoshop. It's crazy to think that's what she (and other people) really look like.



If she were just secure with herself, she wouldn't need to photoshop.



Meeka41 said:


> Use them for leveling a chair







jclaybo said:


> Can I just say the Yeezy Boost are some of the most comfy shoes I have worn
> 
> *runs on air out of the thread*



My friend will be so jealous you got a pair!


----------



## blackkitty4378

jclaybo said:


> I agree, and I had saw several reviews from sneaker freaks who said they were really comfy and the ads for the shoes were so bland and basic. He really missed the mark because I got mine from a friend who does sneaker collection shows and got them for free so I dont know how much they are. But I checked eBay cause they sent me an email about them and *the prices go from $400-$1200*!!! Like why? He should have never released them as Yeezy and just called the air walkers or something, the hype was too much



That confuses me because the prices are ranging from that, but then I found them on this website for US $55.30 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOT-2015-new-clover-Adds-Kanye-West-Yeezy-350-boost-Super-comfortable-Running-Sports-sneaker-breathable/32377454565.html?currencyType=USD&src=google&albch=shopping&acnt=708-803-3821&isdl=y&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&albcp=206813665&albag=14156629225&slnk=&trgt=56128534817&plac=&crea=en32377454565&netw=&device=c&mtctp=&gclid=CKvqgo-LusYCFdcVgQodGFgHHw

So are those not authentic or something? Why do the prices range so much?


----------



## bag-princess

jclaybo said:


> Can I just say the Yeezy Boost are some of the most comfy shoes I have worn
> 
> *runs on air out of the thread*





my mom was the same way when she told me about how much she LOOOOVED a pair of jessica simpson's shoes!  she said they were the most comfy shoes ever and they were 3" heels!!


----------



## jclaybo

blackkitty4378 said:


> That confuses me because the prices are ranging from that, but then I found them on this website for US $55.30 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOT-...ice=c&mtctp=&gclid=CKvqgo-LusYCFdcVgQodGFgHHw
> 
> 
> 
> So are those not authentic or something? Why do the prices range so much?




Honestly don't know. Alixpress is an overseas site, China I believe and they are notorious for counterfeit products. But at the same time a lot of sneakers are made overseas so not sure if they could possibly by authentic and just being sold at face value. Hmmm


----------



## jclaybo

bag-princess said:


> my mom was the same way when she told me about how much she LOOOOVED a pair of jessica simpson's shoes!  she said they were the most comfy shoes ever and they were 3" heels!!




She does make a good shoe! And we all know Kanye thinks he walks on the air we breath so why not make an actual shoe that really does that.


----------



## bag-princess

jclaybo said:


> *She does make a good shoe! *And we all know Kanye thinks he walks on the air we breath so why not make an actual shoe that really does that.





i see/hear people say that about her shoes.  even some to the point of how they will buy nothing but hers because otherwise they would not be able to wear heels.   i need to try them because i HATE HATE HATE having to wear heels because i find them so uncomfy!!


----------



## Wildflower22

jclaybo said:


> She does make a good shoe! And we all know Kanye thinks he walks on the air we breath so why not make an actual shoe that really does that.



I love JS shoes too - they are so much better than the shoes she personally wears!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wildflower22 said:


> I love JS shoes too - they are so much better than the shoes she personally wears!


yup.


----------



## Lounorada

Meeka41 said:


> Use them for leveling a chair


----------



## VickyB

LavenderIce said:


> My friend took this pic at her appearance in San Francisco where apparently tickets were available on a discount website and they gave everyone two copies of "Selfish."
> 
> View attachment 3050631




I almost went to this.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

July 1, 2015 7:45 AM
*Kim Kardashian Says Rob 'Smokes Weed, Drinks Beer' All Day, Talks Falling Out with Paris Hilton*

  - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...stone-rob-kardashian-paris-hilton-oj-simpson/


*Kim Kardashian* is opening up about some of secrets in her life -- including what reclusive *Rob Kardashian* does all day and what former BFF *Paris Hilton* thought about her sex tape.
 The reality TV star spills the tea in the new issue of *Rolling Stone*, addressing everything from the aforementioned topics to living with *O.J. Simpson* and her first marriage at the age of 20.
 When asked about her brother's recent disappearance from the public eye, Kim gets blunt. 
 "It's not that mysterious, what's happening with Rob,"  Kardashian tells the mag. "He has gained weight. He feels uncomfortable  being on the show, and that's OK. Do I think he smokes weed, drinks  beer, hangs out and plays video games with his friends all day long?  Yes."
 And while she thinks Rob does a lot of drinking these  days, she credits her aversion to alcohol helped her a lot when she used  to party in Hollywood with Paris Hilton -- especially when it came to  avoiding those crotch shots the socialite became famous for.
 "I rarely wear underwear, but that never happened to me," she says. "I was never drinking.&#8201;I think that saved me a lot."
 When it comes to her *"Kim K. Superstar"* sex tape, Kim says her former BFF wasn't thrilled about it ... despite Paris having one of her own.
 "I don't think she was that happy," says Kardashian. "We  didn't really talk about it. I probably would have thought, 'Oh, my  gosh, let me give her advice,' but we had no communication. But our  friendship had fizzled before that."
 She says that she can't talk about who leaked the tape -- and adds that she doesn't "really think about" it at all anymore.
 Other interesting tidbits from the interview:
 -  O.J. Simpson briefly lived in their house while her father *Robert Kardashian*  was defending him. Kris Jenner thought he was guilty, but Kim says she  "took my dad's side." "It's weird, I just try not to think about it, she  adds."
 - She's always liked the idea of being part of an  interracial couple. "When I was in high school, I'd get magazines and  see interracial couples and think, 'They are so cute.' I've always been  attracted to a certain kind of look."
 See more from the revealing interview over at Rolling Stone. The issue hits newsstands July 3.
  - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...paris-hilton-oj-simpson/#sthash.bFoRAZ4h.dpuf


----------



## VickyB

Gee, what earth shaking revelations! She admitted what we've known for ages. She "doesn't really think about" a ton of things. Regardless, happy I have a RS subscription. Love how she tap dances around the who leaked the sex tape question.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> Gee, what earth shaking revelations! She admitted what we've known for ages. She "doesn't really think about" a ton of things. Regardless, happy I have a RS subscription. Love how she tap dances around the who leaked the sex tape question.



That was the first thing I noticed too!! Doesn't wanna throw Pimp Momma under the bus!


----------



## bag-mania

Coach Lover Too said:


> -  O.J. Simpson briefly lived in their house while her father *Robert Kardashian*  was defending him. Kris Jenner thought he was guilty, but Kim says she  "took my dad's side." "It's weird, I just try not to think about it, she  adds."



I wouldn't want to think about it either. 

And, Kim, way to air your brother's dirty laundry in public! I'm sure being shamed in Rolling Stone by your sister for being a drunk loser is sure to get him back on the right track.


----------



## bag-princess

she rarely wears underwear!!


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> she rarely wears underwear!!



I guess she doesn't count spanx as underwear.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been sticking to her fashion favourites as her second pregnancy progresses.

And Kim Kardashian proved she's certainly not going to change up her style as she stepped out in San Fransisco on Tuesday evening.

The buxom 34-year-old reality star looked as happy as could be as she emerged after a talk about her book Selfish at the city's Castro Theatre.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ffairs-forum-San-Francisco.html#ixzz3efTJENbd


----------



## knasarae

jclaybo said:


> I agree, and I had saw several reviews from sneaker freaks who said they were really comfy and the ads for the shoes were so bland and basic. He really missed the mark because I got mine from a friend who does sneaker collection shows and got them for free so I dont know how much they are. But I checked eBay cause they sent me an email about them and the prices go from $400-$1200!!! Like why? He should have never released them as Yeezy and just called the air walkers or something, the hype was too much



They retailed for $200.  But they sold out immediately... websites crashed, people camped out, etc.  That is why they are reselling for so much higher.  Also, he stated he wanted a lower price point and a mass release so everyone would have a chance to get some, but ultimately Adidas had the final say.



blackkitty4378 said:


> That confuses me because the prices are ranging from that, but then I found them on this website for US $55.30 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOT-2015-new-clover-Adds-Kanye-West-Yeezy-350-boost-Super-comfortable-Running-Sports-sneaker-breathable/32377454565.html?currencyType=USD&src=google&albch=shopping&acnt=708-803-3821&isdl=y&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&albcp=206813665&albag=14156629225&slnk=&trgt=56128534817&plac=&crea=en32377454565&netw=&device=c&mtctp=&gclid=CKvqgo-LusYCFdcVgQodGFgHHw
> 
> So are those not authentic or something? Why do the prices range so much?



I've never been to that site but judging by your description I'd say they are fake.



bag-princess said:


> my mom was the same way when she told me about how much she LOOOOVED a pair of jessica simpson's shoes!  she said they were the most comfy shoes ever and they were 3" heels!!



I agree!! I don't like to wear heels a lot, but when I do I usually wear JS.  Great styles and comfy too!



Coach Lover Too said:


> July 1, 2015 7:45 AM
> *Kim Kardashian Says Rob 'Smokes Weed, Drinks Beer' All Day, Talks Falling Out with Paris Hilton*
> 
> - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...stone-rob-kardashian-paris-hilton-oj-simpson/
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* is opening up about some of secrets in her life -- including what reclusive *Rob Kardashian* does all day and what former BFF *Paris Hilton* thought about her sex tape.
> The reality TV star spills the tea in the new issue of *Rolling Stone*, addressing everything from the aforementioned topics to living with *O.J. Simpson* and her first marriage at the age of 20.
> When asked about her brother's recent disappearance from the public eye, Kim gets blunt.
> "It's not that mysterious, what's happening with Rob,"  Kardashian tells the mag. "He has gained weight. He feels uncomfortable  being on the show, and that's OK. Do I think he smokes weed, drinks  beer, hangs out and plays video games with his friends all day long?  Yes."
> And while she thinks Rob does a lot of drinking these  days, she credits her aversion to alcohol helped her a lot when she used  to party in Hollywood with Paris Hilton -- especially when it came to  avoiding those crotch shots the socialite became famous for.
> "I rarely wear underwear, but that never happened to me," she says. "I was never drinking.&#8201;I think that saved me a lot."
> When it comes to her *"Kim K. Superstar"* sex tape, Kim says her former BFF wasn't thrilled about it ... despite Paris having one of her own.
> "I don't think she was that happy," says Kardashian. "We  didn't really talk about it. I probably would have thought, 'Oh, my  gosh, let me give her advice,' but we had no communication. But our  friendship had fizzled before that."
> She says that she can't talk about who leaked the tape -- and adds that she doesn't "really think about" it at all anymore.
> Other interesting tidbits from the interview:
> -  O.J. Simpson briefly lived in their house while her father *Robert Kardashian*  was defending him. Kris Jenner thought he was guilty, but Kim says she  "took my dad's side." "It's weird, I just try not to think about it, she  adds."
> - She's always liked the idea of being part of an  interracial couple. "When I was in high school, I'd get magazines and  see interracial couples and think, 'They are so cute.' I've always been  attracted to a certain kind of look."
> See more from the revealing interview over at Rolling Stone. The issue hits newsstands July 3.
> - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...paris-hilton-oj-simpson/#sthash.bFoRAZ4h.dpuf



Wow, she doesn't think about much lol


----------



## Livia1

Reminded me of this ...


----------



## redney

Her face is so frozen.


----------



## Michele26

Her face looks longer with all the cosmetic surgery she had.


----------



## Freckles1

Ha!! I have that bra!!! Doesn't quite look the same on me [emoji12]


----------



## pittcat

Coach Lover Too said:


> July 1, 2015 7:45 AM
> *Kim Kardashian Says Rob 'Smokes Weed, Drinks Beer' All Day, Talks Falling Out with Paris Hilton*
> 
> - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...stone-rob-kardashian-paris-hilton-oj-simpson/
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* is opening up about some of secrets in her life -- including what reclusive *Rob Kardashian* does all day and what former BFF *Paris Hilton* thought about her sex tape.
> The reality TV star spills the tea in the new issue of *Rolling Stone*, addressing everything from the aforementioned topics to living with *O.J. Simpson* and her first marriage at the age of 20.
> When asked about her brother's recent disappearance from the public eye, Kim gets blunt.
> "It's not that mysterious, what's happening with Rob,"  Kardashian tells the mag. "He has gained weight. He feels uncomfortable  being on the show, and that's OK. Do I think he smokes weed, drinks  beer, hangs out and plays video games with his friends all day long?  Yes."
> And while she thinks Rob does a lot of drinking these  days, she credits her aversion to alcohol helped her a lot when she used  to party in Hollywood with Paris Hilton -- especially when it came to  avoiding those crotch shots the socialite became famous for.
> "I rarely wear underwear, but that never happened to me," she says. "I was never drinking.&#8201;I think that saved me a lot."
> When it comes to her *"Kim K. Superstar"* sex tape, Kim says her former BFF wasn't thrilled about it ... despite Paris having one of her own.
> "I don't think she was that happy," says Kardashian. "We  didn't really talk about it. I probably would have thought, 'Oh, my  gosh, let me give her advice,' but we had no communication. But our  friendship had fizzled before that."
> She says that she can't talk about who leaked the tape -- and adds that she doesn't "really think about" it at all anymore.
> Other interesting tidbits from the interview:
> -  O.J. Simpson briefly lived in their house while her father *Robert Kardashian*  was defending him. Kris Jenner thought he was guilty, but Kim says she  "took my dad's side." "It's weird, I just try not to think about it, she  adds."
> - She's always liked the idea of being part of an  interracial couple. "When I was in high school, I'd get magazines and  see interracial couples and think, 'They are so cute.' I've always been  attracted to a certain kind of look."
> See more from the revealing interview over at Rolling Stone. The issue hits newsstands July 3.
> - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...paris-hilton-oj-simpson/#sthash.bFoRAZ4h.dpuf




Is this a real cover?! Lol...


----------



## GoGlam

AECornell said:


> ^^ All they could scrounge up was some furniture from IKEA?




Do you know how much this furniture costs to rent!!?? when you have an event at a convention site or meeting area, they often have contracts you have to enter into for everything. I'm planning my wedding now and the cheapest furniture costs a pretty penny to rent because it's 1) the fact that there is a vendor agreement needed for a company that has insurance and 2) they deliver and set it up then come and take it away, so there's a huge convenience charge!


----------



## tweegy

Meeka41 said:


> Use them for leveling a chair



You beat me to posting that lol



Coach Lover Too said:


> July 1, 2015 7:45 AM
> *Kim Kardashian Says Rob 'Smokes Weed, Drinks Beer' All Day, Talks Falling Out with Paris Hilton*
> 
> - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...stone-rob-kardashian-paris-hilton-oj-simpson/
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* is opening up about some of secrets in her life -- including what reclusive *Rob Kardashian* does all day and what former BFF *Paris Hilton* thought about her sex tape.
> The reality TV star spills the tea in the new issue of *Rolling Stone*, addressing everything from the aforementioned topics to living with *O.J. Simpson* and her first marriage at the age of 20.
> When asked about her brother's recent disappearance from the public eye, Kim gets blunt.
> "It's not that mysterious, what's happening with Rob,"  Kardashian tells the mag. "He has gained weight. He feels uncomfortable  being on the show, and that's OK. Do I think he smokes weed, drinks  beer, hangs out and plays video games with his friends all day long?  Yes."
> And while she thinks Rob does a lot of drinking these  days, she credits her aversion to alcohol helped her a lot when she used  to party in Hollywood with Paris Hilton -- especially when it came to  avoiding those crotch shots the socialite became famous for.
> "I rarely wear underwear, but that never happened to me," she says. "I was never drinking.&#8201;I think that saved me a lot."
> When it comes to her *"Kim K. Superstar"* sex tape, Kim says her former BFF wasn't thrilled about it ... despite Paris having one of her own.
> "I don't think she was that happy," says Kardashian. "We  didn't really talk about it. I probably would have thought, 'Oh, my  gosh, let me give her advice,' but we had no communication. But our  friendship had fizzled before that."
> She says that she can't talk about who leaked the tape -- and adds that she doesn't "really think about" it at all anymore.
> Other interesting tidbits from the interview:
> -  O.J. Simpson briefly lived in their house while her father *Robert Kardashian*  was defending him. Kris Jenner thought he was guilty, but Kim says she  "took my dad's side." "It's weird, I just try not to think about it, she  adds."
> - She's always liked the idea of being part of an  interracial couple. "When I was in high school, I'd get magazines and  see interracial couples and think, 'They are so cute.' I've always been  attracted to a certain kind of look."
> See more from the revealing interview over at Rolling Stone. The issue hits newsstands July 3.
> - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...paris-hilton-oj-simpson/#sthash.bFoRAZ4h.dpuf




Man, I wonder if socks even saw the bus coming? 

But, I like how Kim says she can't talk about who leaked the tape. [emoji57]


----------



## bag-princess

*please hold all your giggles and gags until the end!*


*Kim Kardashian Admits She's Always Had a Type, Shares Her Dad's Advice About Interracial Dating*





While  taking a trip down the very colorful memory lane of her dating history  (which begins long before that infamous sex tape), the 34-year-old  reality TV queen admitted that, since her teens, she's had a type.  (Hint: It doesn't include older men.)
 "The runners at my dad's office would say, 'I can't wait until she's 18. I want to go on a date with her,'" she recalled to _Rolling Stone_. "I'd be like, 'Not a chance, get away.'" 

 But that hardly meant she wasn't interested in dating. "I've always had a boyfriend," she mused. "I loved having a boyfriend." 








One of her first boyfriends  was Michael Jackson's nephew, T.J. Jackson, whom she dated for several  years. *"When I was growing up, when I was in high school, I'd get  magazines and see interracial couples and think, 'They are so cute*,'"  she explained before adding, *"I've always been attracted to a certain  kind of look."* 






But  while Kim's impression of "cute" interracial couples came from  magazines, her father's impression came from real life, and he warned  her that dating someone of a different race could be difficult at times.  (As a refresher, Robert Kardashian was close with O.J. Simpson and  Nicole Brown Simpson and represented the football star during his murder  trial  a time Kim now recalls as "surreal.") 



 My  father "explained to me that he's had a lot of interracial friends, and  it might not be the easiest relationship," Kim shared. "He said I  should prepare myself for people to say things to me." 



 And  it seems she took her father's advice to heart. A year and a half ago,  when an 18-year-old man reportedly began shouting racial slurs toward  Kim as she entered a Beverly Hills office building, she simply told him,  "You really shouldn't use racial slurs like that." That could have been  the end of it, except the teen responded by calling Kim a "n-----  lover," which pushed her then-fiance, Kanye West, over the edge. The  rapper (allegedly) ended up chasing the teen into a chiropractor's  office and punching him in the arm, prompting police to be called to the  scene. 



With exceptions like this,  however, Kim and Kanye seem to have maintained a rather pleasant  existence. "I think we're definitely opposites," the mother of  2-year-old daughter North said. "I calm him down and he pumps me up."  *When they're at home*, Kim said Kanye spends quiet time with their little  girl. "[Kanye] loves to watch movies," she noted. "Anything animated  he'll watch with North." 


Kim  also opined on another benefit of marrying Kanye West: free personal  styling. Though "uber fashionable" doesn't seem to be a characteristic  of her "type" based on her past relationships, she realizes that teaming  up with someone who is has been incredibly helpful.* "The makeover Kanye  has given me is amazing,"* she smiled. 

 But even though Kim and Kanye are now expecting their second child together and their marriage appears to be going strong, it's unlikely the rapper will appear on _Keeping Up With the Kardashians _any  time soon. According to the brunette beauty, her better half really has  no desire to be part of that televised endeavor. "And I respect that,"  she asserted. "You can't expect me to jump onstage and start singing   it's not what I do."

 But with Kanye West by her side, we wouldn't totally count it out. 




https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/c...dvice-about-interracial-dating-193611108.html


----------



## Meeka41

Reading this made me think of Charlie Browns teacher talking


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Anything animated he'll watch... Kim just throwing everyone under buses yes


----------



## bag-princess

Meeka41 said:


> Reading this made me think of Charlie Browns teacher talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051251


----------



## AECornell

I guess I assumed the venue had furniture already. I didn't look at the actual venue so I have no idea where it is or what it is.



GoGlam said:


> Do you know how much this furniture costs to rent!!?? when you have an event at a convention site or meeting area, they often have contracts you have to enter into for everything. I'm planning my wedding now and the cheapest furniture costs a pretty penny to rent because it's 1) the fact that there is a vendor agreement needed for a company that has insurance and 2) they deliver and set it up then come and take it away, so there's a huge convenience charge!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pittcat said:


> Is this a real cover?! Lol...



Yep! I'm as shocked as you are. 

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...revelations-from-the-new-cover-story-20150701


----------



## Lounorada

*"The makeover Kanye  has given me is amazing"*

*



*


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Filming their reality show at a bowling alley in Calabasas, California. (July 1)


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Kimbo you never gave a crotch shot in your Paris days because you live in spanx, so all you can give is a spanx shot. Also I'm really tired of her interracial talk. She's acting like they are the first interracial couple in the world. Are some people going to be jackholes about it sure but I'd say about 95% of people don't really give two $hits.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> my mom was the same way when she told me about how much she LOOOOVED a pair of jessica simpson's shoes!  she said they were the most comfy shoes ever and they were 3" heels!!




I agree with your mom. I have 3 pairs and they are the most comfortable heels I've ever had.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been sticking to her fashion favourites as her second pregnancy progresses.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim Kardashian proved she's certainly not going to change up her style as she stepped out in San Fransisco on Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The buxom 34-year-old reality star looked as happy as could be as she emerged after a talk about her book Selfish at the city's Castro Theatre.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ffairs-forum-San-Francisco.html#ixzz3efTJENbd




Ok. Now I know why she doesn't smile, because when she does she looks really scary.


----------



## YSoLovely

jclaybo said:


> Can I just say the Yeezy Boost are some of the most comfy shoes I have worn
> 
> *runs on air out of ethe thread*




Makes sense. The Nikes he ripped off are super comfy, too.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Look how cute she was back in '98. She should have never started the plastic surgery!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well, we all knew this already. 20 Most Hated Women:

http://www.shebudgets.com/lifestyle/entertainment/20-hated-women-hollywood/53429/8

*Kim Kardashian *
 She&#8217;s married to the unlikable Kanye West, need we say more? Kim  Kardashian is famous for&#8230;what, exactly? We think it&#8217;s being famous. We  think, actually, she&#8217;s famous for her bottom. Yes, that&#8217;s what it is.  She&#8217;s famous for nothing but her big butt, which Sir Mix A Lot made  famous long before Kim K.

*Kris Jenner *
 Oh my, what is there to say about the matriarch of the  Kardashian/Jenner clan? So much, but we will keep it relatively short;  Kris Jenner is pretty bad in terms of moms. She&#8217;s raised some successful  kids, but she is clearly using them. She loves the fame, she seems to  make no rules for them, and she keeps finding ways to put them in our  faces, and we are a little tired of that.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

pixiejenna said:


> Oh Kimbo you never gave a crotch shot in your Paris days because you live in spanx, so all you can give is a spanx shot. Also I'm really tired of her interracial talk. She's acting like they are the first interracial couple in the world. Are some people going to be jackholes about it sure but I'd say about 95% of people don't really give two $hits.



Exactly, and plus she would never do a crotch shot back then because she would be too worried about how her inner thighs looked. Nowadays she exposes herself out of desperation. And back then I think she was more self conscious and thought she was above having to do stuff like that for attention.  She doesn't have the let loose personality of Paris or Britney. Not saying that is a bad thing but she should at least be honest for her reasons.  This is a woman who can't go to the beach without makeup, even if it is natural looking. She isn't a free spirit.


----------



## jclaybo

YSoLovely said:


> Makes sense. The Nikes he ripped off are super comfy, too.


Nike' haha I figured it was another brand he ripped off, I was thinking New Balance because I have some of their air walkers and they are so light


----------



## charmesh

bag-mania said:


> I wouldn't want to think about it either.
> 
> And, Kim, way to air your brother's dirty laundry in public! I'm sure being shamed in Rolling Stone by your sister for being a drunk loser is sure to get him back on the right track.


Dirty laundry? He isn't doing anything illegal in California. He's doing what tons of slacker guys are doing. He's fat and lazy, that is at least more interesting than the fake crap his sisters do.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I can't help but lol at 

SUGE KNIGHT
The Endless Fall

Ain't that the truth.
[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Coach Lover Too said:


> July 1, 2015 7:45 AM
> *Kim Kardashian Says Rob 'Smokes Weed, Drinks Beer' All Day, Talks Falling Out with Paris Hilton*
> 
> - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...stone-rob-kardashian-paris-hilton-oj-simpson/
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* is opening up about some of secrets in her life -- including what reclusive *Rob Kardashian* does all day and what former BFF *Paris Hilton* thought about her sex tape.
> The reality TV star spills the tea in the new issue of *Rolling Stone*, addressing everything from the aforementioned topics to living with *O.J. Simpson* and her first marriage at the age of 20.
> When asked about her brother's recent disappearance from the public eye, Kim gets blunt.
> "It's not that mysterious, what's happening with Rob,"  Kardashian tells the mag. "He has gained weight. He feels uncomfortable  being on the show, and that's OK. Do I think he smokes weed, drinks  beer, hangs out and plays video games with his friends all day long?  Yes."
> And while she thinks Rob does a lot of drinking these  days, she credits her aversion to alcohol helped her a lot when she used  to party in Hollywood with Paris Hilton -- especially when it came to  avoiding those crotch shots the socialite became famous for.
> "I rarely wear underwear, but that never happened to me," she says. "I was never drinking.&#8201;I think that saved me a lot."
> When it comes to her *"Kim K. Superstar"* sex tape, Kim says her former BFF wasn't thrilled about it ... despite Paris having one of her own.
> "I don't think she was that happy," says Kardashian. "We  didn't really talk about it. I probably would have thought, 'Oh, my  gosh, let me give her advice,' but we had no communication. But our  friendship had fizzled before that."
> She says that she can't talk about who leaked the tape -- and adds that she doesn't "really think about" it at all anymore.
> Other interesting tidbits from the interview:
> -  O.J. Simpson briefly lived in their house while her father *Robert Kardashian*  was defending him. Kris Jenner thought he was guilty, but Kim says she  "took my dad's side." "It's weird, I just try not to think about it, she  adds."
> - She's always liked the idea of being part of an  interracial couple. "When I was in high school, I'd get magazines and  see interracial couples and think, 'They are so cute.' I've always been  attracted to a certain kind of look."
> See more from the revealing interview over at Rolling Stone. The issue hits newsstands July 3.
> - See more at:  http://www.toofab.com/2015/07/01/ki...paris-hilton-oj-simpson/#sthash.bFoRAZ4h.dpuf



Proving again....that Rolling Stone is not the magazine it used to be.


----------



## Lounorada

Kims heels always look like they are about to snap off. I have never seen heels on shoes look so distressed.

And she really needs to retire that leather jacket. It's too big on her and the sleeves are miles too long, makes her look stumpy and smaller (in height) than she actually is.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Filming their reality show at a bowling alley in Calabasas, California. (July 1)




I would 100% wear Kim's outfit here, I love everything about it. Think she looks good here too, even though it's obviously not her personality.


----------



## Queenpixie




----------



## redney

EEK!! That deserved a warning first!!


----------



## Livia1

Queenpixie said:


>


----------



## StopHammertime

Queenpixie said:


>




WTF IS THIS?
Scary!!!!


----------



## AECornell

Queenpixie said:


>



Madame Tussauds?


----------



## ophousewife

^^^^ the balloon boobs are hilarious!


----------



## pittcat

Queenpixie said:


>




That Simpsons mouth is horrible!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks like a corpse.


----------



## Oryx816

You are all too harsh!  Can't you see she is preparing for an upcoming role on Star Trek?


----------



## Jikena

Why is her mouth so large. Oo


----------



## Oryx816

I simply cannot wait to see how this fool ages.


----------



## Sarni

Omg wtf with that pic?? She posted that on Instagram???? She has never looked more hideously plastic. What a mess.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Queenpixie said:


>



 WTH? All that botox and IG filters don't mix. Cut it out, Kimberly.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks pretty in the closeup but she's a walking plastic doll. Nothing is real about her!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I predict we'll see her on a *Botched* episode before it's over.


----------



## stylemepretty

Queenpixie said:


>


.


----------



## veyda

stylemepretty said:


> .



Ha ha ha  and you even managed to capture a photo of Khloe as a baby Wookie.


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> .




Nailed it!


----------



## MY2CENT

I forgot she was in that movie The Dark Crystal, I guess she can act.


----------



## usmcwifey

MY2CENT said:


> I forgot she was in that movie The Dark Crystal, I guess she can act.




Of course she can act...Her whole life is an act...fake and staged!


----------



## StopHammertime

stylemepretty said:


> .




What movie is this from?


----------



## AlbertsLove

Dark Crystal?? I only cause it would preview before Labyrinth


----------



## Lounorada

veyda said:


> Ha ha ha  and you even managed to capture a photo of Khloe as a baby Wookie.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

stylemepretty said:


> .



Omg hahahhahaha! I just spit coffee!


----------



## clydekiwi

stylemepretty said:


> .




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji122]


----------



## tweegy

stylemepretty said:


> .



 I was really trying to figure WHAT she reminded me of and you nailed it!


----------



## sugarsam

Coach Lover Too said:


> I predict we'll see her on a *Botched* episode before it's over.



She will never admit she's had plastic surgery of any kind.


----------



## dangerouscurves

stylemepretty said:


> .







veyda said:


> Ha ha ha  and you even managed to capture a photo of Khloe as a baby Wookie.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## shiny_things

I finally got round to watching his Glastonbury set and it was awful. He did most of the songs through a synth and he didn't do full versions of the songs people actually wanted to here. I'd say he only actually rapped about half his set.

I know Kim isn't a normal person, but I don't understand why any one would want to have another child with a man who wants nothing to do with actually caring for a child. You can't just get involved when it's the good stuff. If you're not going to do nappy changes and clear up vomit and looks after them when they're sick and do night feed, you sure as hell aren't going to help them when they go through all the struggles of teenage and adult life.


----------



## Lounorada

Had to do a side by side... The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Had to do a side by side... The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## YSoLovely

Her current face... is that overdoing injections or pregnancy paired with her _not _injecting for a while? Whatever it is, it's terrible...


----------



## ericagarosas

She looks reall Ugly!!! Not the kim one admires..sorry but true


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr








Scary. A face that could induce nightmares.


----------



## arnott

veyda said:


> Ha ha ha  and you even managed to capture a photo of Khloe as a *baby Wookie*.


----------



## Tivo

Buckle in ladies. We are now on the fast track to Big Ang metropolis. 
This will be fun.


----------



## whimsic

Why did this stupid woman do this to her face. SMH


----------



## ChanelMommy

whimsic said:


> Why did this stupid woman do this to her face. SMH



lol


----------



## BambiCouture94

Her face is so bizarre now. This doesn't even look like Humphries Kim, and even THEN we said she looked different. West Kim is so.... post op female looking.


----------



## madeinnyc

Lounorada said:


> tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary. A face that could induce nightmares.




Is this a person??? Her head shape is almost like Roger's from American Dad. All she needs is his big eyes and she's officially him.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her face is getting so long!


----------



## mrsinsyder

So she's admitting to using them the rest of the time, I see

She told her Instagram followers on Friday: 'No I don't do fillers or botox when pregnant like some tabloids are reporting, you would have to be really sick to endanger your child like that!

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-sharing-make-tricks-changing-face.html


----------



## ChanelMommy

lanasyogamama said:


> Her face is getting so long!



My ex boyfriend used to say this about her too and this was even before *this* surgery.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary. A face that could induce nightmares.



Genuinely terrifying. Why does she post pictures like this? She cant possibly think she looks good.


----------



## AECornell

Sorry Kim, I'm getting the heebie jeebies. There's NOTHING sexy about what you're putting out.

Also, her boobs just seem painful to me. They look so heavy.


----------



## lovemysavior

I don't know if this was posted, but it made me sad that little North is being restricted from walking out of her house dressed up in happiness. From Kim's Instagram


----------



## Oryx816

lovemysavior said:


> I don't know if this was posted, but it made me sad that little North is being restricted from walking out of her house dressed up in happiness. From Kim's Instagram




Grrrrrr!  This is what I hate about these pretentious twits!  They don't realize that their (perceived) edgy, fashion forward looks are far more ridiculous than anything North could ever come up with!  

She is not only a complete moron, she is a cruel and narcissistic mother.


----------



## stylemepretty

Just let your little girl be a little girl. Dressing up is all part of the fun.


----------



## shoegal

lovemysavior said:


> I don't know if this was posted, but it made me sad that little North is being restricted from walking out of her house dressed up in happiness. From Kim's Instagram




That is sad - my daughter wore a costume out of the house frequently when she was that age. Whenever I think of that time I smile.


----------



## Mumotons

My daughters have gone out in all kinds of wacky outfits, my youngest still does occasionally, but hey , what do I know ? My daughters aren't fashion props !


----------



## Bentley1

lovemysavior said:


> I don't know if this was posted, but it made me sad that little North is being restricted from walking out of her house dressed up in happiness. From Kim's Instagram




Omg, how sad. 
And what sort of creature would think it's funny when their child is so unhappy, whatever the reason may be. She's sick. Too bad she's having another child that she will undoubtedly make just as unhappy as she makes north.


----------



## michie

Nope. I'm more concerned that she's advertising for Disney...SMH.


----------



## whimsic

Hahaha! No they can't, Daddy would have a stroke


----------



## katie1221

Kim did let her wear most of it out of the house except for the bike helmet. Although I'm pretty sure by compromise she meant you can go outside for the photo and then you have to take it all off!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Poor little thing was probably trying to run away from home and got busted. lol


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Poor little thing was probably trying to run away from home and got busted. lol


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Just goes to show that she's like any other little girl who likes bright colors and not being dressed in black like these fools want us to think!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Just goes to show that she's like any other little girl who likes bright colors and not being dressed in black like these fools want us to think!




I never believed she's wasn't like any other little girl. As a matter of fact, I think Kim and Kanye are the only ones believe she's into fashion.


----------



## tweegy

katie1221 said:


> Kim did let her wear most of it out of the house except for the bike helmet. Although I'm pretty sure by compromise she meant you can go outside for the photo and then you have to take it all off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054084




Awwww she's really adorable


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Had to do a side by side... The resemblance is uncanny




Especially the lips!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think this was yesterday, going to work out
bag matches her face, orange and rough





Daily mail


----------



## BambiCouture94

I wonder how low her tits hang


----------



## usmcwifey

katie1221 said:


> Kim did let her wear most of it out of the house except for the bike helmet. Although I'm pretty sure by compromise she meant you can go outside for the photo and then you have to take it all off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054084




It was probably the nanny not Kim lol


----------



## ByeKitty

Oryx816 said:


> Grrrrrr!  This is what I hate about these pretentious twits! * They don't realize that their (perceived) edgy, fashion forward looks are far more ridiculous than anything North could ever come up with!  *
> 
> She is not only a complete moron, she is a cruel and narcissistic mother.



I know it's no laughing matter but this made me laugh


----------



## Sassys

I am waiting for the day when KIm prances North in front the the paps and she goes ape sh$t on KIm screaming and throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Florasun

Sassys said:


> I am waiting for the day when KIm prances North in front the the paps and she goes ape sh$t on KIm screaming and throwing a tantrum.



Why? Kim won't be able to move her face. Now if it were North throwing a hissy fit with Kanye, that I would like to see.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> I think this was yesterday, going to work out
> bag matches her face, orange and rough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



You! To the corner!


----------



## too through

katie1221 said:


> Kim did let her wear most of it out of the house except for the bike helmet. Although I'm pretty sure by compromise she meant you can go outside for the photo and then you have to take it all off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054084


Why is North sitting in the gravel?  Kim claims to be living in a luxurious home with beautiful grounds.  Isn't North allowed to play on the grass?


----------



## Sasha2012

too through said:


> Why is North sitting in the gravel?  Kim claims to be living in a luxurious home with beautiful grounds.  Isn't North allowed to play on the grass?



North is not sitting on gravel, she's walking. She was sitting on the floor indoors.


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> You! To the corner!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> nothingfunnier.com/media/comma_chameleon.jpg



 Oh dear! not here too!


----------



## too through

Sasha2012 said:


> North is not sitting on gravel, she's walking. She was sitting on the floor indoors.


Thanks - I couldn't tell from the angle.


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> nothingfunnier.com/media/comma_chameleon.jpg




Lmfao! It's spreading like a disease! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kim posted this on Twitter, but I wanna know what's going on *below* the picture....He seems pretty darn happy! (if you get my drift)


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

You would never think she is with child


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kim posted this on Twitter, but I wanna know what's going on *below* the picture....He seems pretty darn happy! (if you get my drift)




Ricardo must be in town [emoji6]


----------



## Sasha2012

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kim posted this on Twitter, but I wanna know what's going on *below* the picture....He seems pretty darn happy! (if you get my drift)



 It's a still from his video Otis.


----------



## Lounorada

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> You would never think she is with child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054518



Doesn't look like Kims current body or face...


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Lounorada said:


> Doesn't look like Kims current body or face...




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tiny-sequinned-hotpants-knee-high-socks.html


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The odds are greater that Caitlyn's pregnant instead of Kim! No freakin' way.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Indeed


----------



## knasarae

This is a cease and desist!! The Dark Crystal is my favorite movie in life!!! Y'all will NOT attach any Kartrashian references to my beloved film.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> Doesn't look like Kims current body or face...



Is this recent? I don't follow her instagram, etc


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Yup on her Instagram


----------



## poopsie

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> You would never think she is with child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054518





Are we that sure that she is?


----------



## Jayne1

No sign, as yet.


----------



## Lounorada

Just because she posted the picture online in recent days, doesn't mean the picture was taken recently. I'm going to guess that picture was taken quite some time ago...


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> Poor little thing was probably trying to run away from home and got busted. lol




  omg!!!  i am LOL so hard i have tears!!!





mrsbagalot1222 said:


> You would never think she is with child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054518





this pic is giving me all kind of Bey vibes!!!  she always posts pics of herself on IG wearing one of her tacky a$$ outfits - but to her she is stylin'!!


----------



## Monoi

bag-princess said:


> this pic is giving me all kind of Bey vibes!!!  she always posts pics of herself on IG wearing one of her tacky a$$ outfits - but to her she is stylin'!!




Ita, Bey and her instagram, always posing unnaturally and alone against some wall. I get the impression she's lonely.


----------



## Tivo

Monoi said:


> Ita, Bey and her instagram, always posing unnaturally and alone against some wall*. I get the impression she's lonely.*



How so?


----------



## bag-princess

Monoi said:


> Ita, Bey and her instagram, always posing unnaturally and alone against some wall. *I get the impression she's lonely*.





i get that same vibe,too!!   and bored out of her mind when she posts that wall shots!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> i get that same vibe,too!!   and bored out of her mind when she posts that wall shots!



Yes!


----------



## sugarsam

Lounorada said:


> Just because she posted the picture online in recent days, doesn't mean the picture was taken recently. I'm going to guess that picture was taken quite some time ago...



I agree with this. I don't think this is a recent picture. She is much bigger all over now than in this pic. Plus her face looks different. Besides Kim has been known to post old pictures trying to make people think they are recent.


----------



## Lounorada

sugarsam said:


> I agree with this. I don't think this is a recent picture. She is much bigger all over now than in this pic. Plus her face looks different. *Besides Kim has been known to post old pictures trying to make people think they are recent.*


 
Exactly!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


>





bag-princess said:


> omg!!!  i am LOL so hard i have tears!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I was laughin' when I was posting it!


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg!!!  i am LOL so hard i have tears!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I was laughin' when I was posting it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she has tried it before...
Click to expand...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Coach Lover Too said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she has tried it before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
Click to expand...


----------



## lizmil

Run North! Run!


----------



## Lounorada

Twins! 






tumblr


----------



## morgan20

What a cutie North is


----------



## tweegy

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Yup on her Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054712




Wtf the grammar discussion below!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]what is going on!?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww North run this way! I will take you in and let you wear your helmet out!


Yea, that's definitely not a recent pic of Kim. Just a few days ago she was fully bloated, face and all.


----------



## Sasha2012

They will welcome their second child in five months but Kim Kardashian and Kanye West already have their hands full with daughter North.

The 34-year-old reality TV star and her 38-year-old rapper husband enjoyed an Independence Day brunch at Cipriani in New York with their two-year-old daughter North on Saturday, and both Kim and Kanye took it in turns to carry North. 

Kim was chic in a military inspired green coat while Kanye was casual in jeans and a shirt. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...joy-family-brunch-New-York.html#ixzz3f25BGnMA

pics via tumblr


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kim posted this on Twitter, but I wanna know what's going on *below* the picture....He seems pretty darn happy! (if you get my drift)




No straight man would wear Hermès Collier de Chien bracelet and other feminine arm jewelries. Just come out already, Kanye. Come out, come out, wherever you are....


----------



## redney

Poor child. Her body language shows how much she dislikes being held by both her parents.


----------



## tweegy

Well to be fair, some kids would rather just be able to walk on their own. But I'm guessing the parents didn't think it was safe, or for whatever reason. Doesn't mean disdain for the parents.. Just a toddler being a toddler...


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

tweegy said:


> Wtf the grammar discussion below!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]what is going on!?




Looks just like the Cait thread [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## morgan20

Ahh poor North is going to need Botox before she is five......her forehead whilst Kimbo is holding her


----------



## tweegy

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Looks just like the Cait thread [emoji23][emoji23]




That's what I'm sayin[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Coach Lover Too said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she has tried it before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> north is like - "if at first you don't succeed.........."
Click to expand...


----------



## michie

redney said:


> Poor child. Her body language shows how much she dislikes being held by both her parents.



Yep! She just doesn't look happy, content or secure with either of her parents. 



tweegy said:


> Well to be fair, some kids would rather just be able to walk on their own. But I'm guessing the parents didn't think it was safe, or for whatever reason. Doesn't mean disdain for the parents.. Just a toddler being a toddler...



She's looked this way since the very first time she was pap walked, though. Maybe the photogs confuse her, but she doesn't ever seem trusting in her parents' arms. JMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North really is Ye's twin. She has all his facial expressions, it's cute.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> She's looked this way since the very first time she was pap walked, though. Maybe the photogs confuse her, but she doesn't ever seem trusting in her parents' arms. JMO.



Agree, Her hands are always pushing Kim away


----------



## Swanky

Kids that age like to run, so they usually push away from parents in an effort to be put down.  In the pics w/ Kanye, she's looks like she's out cold to me.


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kids that age like to run, so they usually push away from parents in an effort to be put down.  In the pics w/ Kanye, she's looks like she's out cold to me.



In the pics where he is carrying her and she is awake, she is not pushing away. I rarely ever see a pic with KIm carrying her and she is not pushing away. She also always appears to be looking for someone. Even when she was a baby and that video was leaked of the vogue shoot, she is pushing KIm away and looking for someone else.


----------



## michie

Nah...in the pics with Kanye where she's awake, her expression looks like, "Yo, where my people at, tho???"


----------



## VickyB

Happy Sunday evening! Just saw some pic of Kakes on the DM.  She's really gaining weight all over not just in her belly. She must be furious.


----------



## Swanky

IMO
Wants down





Out cold


----------



## Tivo

VickyB said:


> Happy Sunday evening! Just saw some pic of Kakes on the DM.  She's really gaining weight all over not just in her belly. She must be furious.


I love that nickname! :giggles:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Poor thing always looks so aggravated! One of the few times I've seen her look happy was when Kourtney was there.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> Wtf the grammar discussion below!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]what is going on!?




Well that sounds familiar!


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> IMO
> Wants down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out cold



Not running from him like KIm


----------



## Sasha2012

When it comes to fashion, these two do not mess around.

Just hours after touching down on Los Angeles soil, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West wasted no time in getting their retail therapy fix.

The couple were spotted on Sunday afternoon shopping up a storm at high priced luxury boutique Maxfield in Malibu, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ating-July-Fourth-New-York.html#ixzz3f4xbENIP


----------



## michie

WTF is she wearing? It looks like she's going to a THOT workout class.


----------



## Sasha2012

There was fireworks in the air for Kim Kardashian and Kanye West on Saturday night.
And there was a pyrotechnical show going on in the background too. 

The 34-year-old posted a soppy picture of her kissing her husband as they celebrated Independence Day in New York.

The couple put on the PDA as they cruised the Hudson river aboard friend Loren Ridinger's yacht, along with retired NBA star Scottie Pippen and his wife Larsa.

Kim, who's currently four months pregnant, uploaded a number of snaps with the 38-year-old rapper, who in an unusual turn of events appeared to be smiling in most of them.

Kanye saved his biggest smile for when the couple's two-year-old daughter North jumped onto his lap for a hug, while Kim's camera instincts spun her head almost 180 degrees to ensure she was looking at the lens as the photo was snapped.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Independence-Day-New-York.html#ixzz3f50ZvljJ


----------



## ChanelMommy

North is the  cutest little thing ever! And Kim actually looks very nice in the yacht pictures. She's happy and not forcing it as her pictures normally portray her as.


----------



## Tivo

Kim looks like a demon.


----------



## poopsie

Tivo said:


> Kim looks like a demon.




Spawn of spawn


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Spawn of spawn




Lol. So true.


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> There was fireworks in the air for Kim Kardashian and Kanye West on Saturday night.
> 
> And there was a pyrotechnical show going on in the background too.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old posted a soppy picture of her kissing her husband as they celebrated Independence Day in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> The couple put on the PDA as they cruised the Hudson river aboard friend Loren Ridinger's yacht, along with retired NBA star Scottie Pippen and his wife Larsa.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, who's currently four months pregnant, uploaded a number of snaps with the 38-year-old rapper, who in an unusual turn of events appeared to be smiling in most of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye saved his biggest smile for when the couple's two-year-old daughter North jumped onto his lap for a hug, while Kim's camera instincts spun her head almost 180 degrees to ensure she was looking at the lens as the photo was snapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Independence-Day-New-York.html#ixzz3f50ZvljJ




Ahh North


----------



## BPC

:lolots:  She unbuttoned her shirt in the 5th pic down- where they're standing in the kitchen.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BPC said:


> :lolots:  She unbuttoned her shirt in the 5th pic down- where they're standing in the kitchen.



Yep! And it looks like she's slightly pulling so her boob shows.


----------



## Jeneen

Poor thing, swelling up
All over. Take off the heels girl.


----------



## bag-princess

poor mason always looks likes nobody every gave a serious thought to what he is wearing.  he rarely is coordinated and sometimes his clothes barely look ironed!  then you have poor north who is styled within an inch of her life from head to toe!


----------



## bunnyr

bag-princess said:


> poor mason always looks likes nobody every gave a serious thought to what he is wearing.  he rarely is coordinated and sometimes his clothes barely look ironed!  then you have poor north who is styled within an inch of her life from head to toe!




It's commented earlier he always has a homeless rattly look and ppl got offended but that's what the look is.


----------



## michie

Mason looks like a sleazy playboy in that pic above....I guess that's his daddy's side showing.


----------



## zippie

michie said:


> mason looks like a sleazy playboy in that pic above....i guess that's his daddy's side showing.


 


lol


----------



## bag-mania

What's with the long, black coat that looks like a cape in July? She looks like she's been out picking up supplies for the coven.


----------



## tweegy

BPC said:


> :lolots:  She unbuttoned her shirt in the 5th pic down- where they're standing in the kitchen.



I had to scroll back up. You're right! WTH!?


----------



## bag-princess

bunnyr said:


> It's commented earlier he always has a homeless rattly look *and ppl got offended but that's what the look is.*




exactly - that is what he looks like.  if it offends - oh well.    it is what it is.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> IMO
> Wants down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out cold



So funny&#8230; I read these photos differently. 

In the first picture, she is completely alert and maybe not happy... and a minute or so later, totally limp. 

I see it as a little girl with a strong personality, who is refusing to do her daily pap walk, or whatever. So she becomes comatose, on purpose. Kanye knows she's being difficult, but it's funny, which is why he's laughing.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Mason looks like a sleazy playboy in that pic above....I guess that's his daddy's side showing.





:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian Threatens to Sue Over Intrusive Naked Photo*

 *         7/6/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE
*


*
*Kim Kardashian* is  enraged that a photo agency is hawking pictures it claims to show her  lying naked at her pool, and she's threatened to haul their asses into  court.
 Kim's lawyer, *Marty Singer*, fired off a letter to *X17*,  an L.A. paparazzi agency, claiming the company is hawking pics that  were taken in a helicopter hovering over Kim's Hidden Hills home. Singer  claims the photog broke the law by taking the pic in a chopper with a  telephoto lens.
 Singer says even worse ... X17 is lying when it claims Kim was naked.  He says she was wearing a blue bikini and when she saw the helicopter  she grabbed a towel to cover up.  
 Singer warned X17 if they sell the pics, they will face big damages for invasion of privacy.
 Singer may have gotten through to the agency ... they took the pics off the website.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f7eetNm1
​


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Jayne1 said:


> So funny I read these photos differently.
> 
> In the first picture, she is completely alert and maybe not happy... and a minute or so later, totally limp.
> 
> I see it as a little girl with a strong personality, who is refusing to do her daily pap walk, or whatever. So she becomes comatose, on purpose.. Kanye knows she's being difficult, but it's funny, which is why he's laughing.




That's how I saw the pics too. Kanye is laughing at her playing possum and not wanting to be bothered lol. I just think she really doesn't like the paps which is sad because that is now her life! Of course she always looks uncomfortable - the paps are always around. Some kids just don't do strangers well and will embarrass the heck out of you lol.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kim Kardashian Threatens to Sue Over Intrusive Naked Photo*
> 
> *         7/6/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2015/07/02/0702-kim-kardashian-tmz-3.jpg
> *
> *Kim Kardashian* is  enraged that a photo agency is hawking pictures it claims to show her  lying naked at her pool, and she's threatened to haul their asses into  court.
> Kim's lawyer, *Marty Singer*, fired off a letter to *X17*,  an L.A. paparazzi agency, claiming the company is hawking pics that  were taken in a helicopter hovering over Kim's Hidden Hills home. Singer  claims the photog broke the law by taking the pic in a chopper with a  telephoto lens.
> Singer says even worse ... X17 is lying when it claims Kim was naked.  He says she was wearing a blue bikini and when she saw the helicopter  she grabbed a towel to cover up.
> Singer warned X17 if they sell the pics, they will face big damages for invasion of privacy.
> Singer may have gotten through to the agency ... they took the pics off the website.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f7eetNm1
> ​


Kim's right!

They should respect her privacy! She was having private time with her private family! By her private pool! How dare people try to sell her nudey pics for a quick buck! Kim is way too demure for that! 

Shame on whoever is peddling these! Just SHAME!


----------



## solange

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> IMO
> Wants down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out cold



Sounds about right.  I actually really like the out cold pictures.  Kanye looks like he's loving whatever drooly, sleepy expression she is wearing.


----------



## Katel

Sasha2012 said:


> When it comes to fashion, these two do not mess around.
> 
> Just hours after touching down on Los Angeles soil, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West wasted no time in getting their retail therapy fix.
> 
> The couple were spotted on Sunday afternoon shopping up a storm at high priced luxury boutique Maxfield in Malibu, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ating-July-Fourth-New-York.html#ixzz3f4xbENIP




He's got his girly-girl going on here.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kim's right!

They should respect her privacy! She was having private time with her private family! By her private pool! How dare people try to sell her nudey pics for a quick buck! Kim is way too demure for that! 

Shame on whoever is peddling these! Just SHAME!

It's  probably  Kris! Lol


----------



## Katel

Saw these yesterday lol -twinsies....


----------



## AECornell

I know men don't have hips to carry a baby on, but he holds her up so high! That has to get uncomfortable after a while.



Katel said:


> Saw these yesterday lol -twinsies....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Katel said:


> Saw these yesterday lol -twinsies....




Lol aww they are twinsies!


----------



## lizmil

Kim upset over nudie pics? Lol she just wants to increase the market, and have 
Photoshopping control.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lizmil said:


> Kim upset over nudie pics? Lol she just wants to increase the market, and have
> Photoshopping control.


 
and more material for her selfie stash


----------



## Queenpixie

maybe they actually show if she is pregnant or not...


----------



## Stansy

In Kim's world a bikini does not equal naked but dressed. And it's not like nobody has seen her naked before... but maybe she also has a case of dying a$$ that she's trying to hide


----------



## shaurin

Jayne1 said:


> So funny I read these photos differently.
> 
> In the first picture, she is completely alert and maybe not happy... and a minute or so later, totally limp.
> 
> I see it as a little girl with a strong personality, who is refusing to do her daily pap walk, or whatever. So she becomes comatose, on purpose. Kanye knows she's being difficult, but it's funny, which is why he's laughing.


 
One of my toddlers who is only slightly younger than North constantly goes limp when he wants me to put him down.  It is super annoying.  He'll wiggle and wiggle and if that doesn't work he just goes all dead body on me.


----------



## Jayne1

shaurin said:


> One of my toddlers who is only slightly younger than North constantly goes limp when he wants me to put him down.  It is super annoying.  He'll wiggle and wiggle and if that doesn't work he just goes all dead body on me.



Annoying but so cute!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like the way Kanye  looks with her. Cute daddy daughter stuff going in.


----------



## janie2002

ON a side note Larsa (scottie pipens wife is a major Bi*** but she was so pretty now she looks like every other plastic faced BH woman) Actually all 3 ladies look like they visited the same surgeon.


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> maybe they actually show if she is pregnant or not...



Good point -- or she wants more media attention.  One or the other.


----------



## zippie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZaNugFJQr4

PATHETIC that he has fans and is considered an artist.  Example of the dumbing down of our society!


----------



## Lounorada

janie2002 said:


> ON a side note Larsa (scottie pipens wife is a major Bi*** but she was so pretty now she looks like every other plastic faced BH woman) *Actually all 3 ladies look like they visited the same surgeon*.




Yep. They could easily pass as triplets.


----------



## zen1965

Freddy was a fantastic performer. Sad he had to go so early (and cruelly).


----------



## bag-princess

lawd!!!!  don't nobody want to look at that cow naked!!  i shudder at the thought.


----------



## Lounorada

Don't know if these were posted... saw them on tumblr


----------



## Meeka41

Katel said:


> He's got his girly-girl going on here.




He's practicing his Beyoncé dance


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Don't know if these were posted... saw them on tumblr



Do theses people ever stay home?


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> Don't know if these were posted... saw them on tumblr



Poor thing probably thought once she married Kanye it was going to be private jets & first class. He also isn't lavishing her with big jewels. She must be so disappointed lol


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, I'm surprised he isn't showering her in jewels.
There was the one shopping spree he took her on at Cartier a few years ago and that was the end of it, aside from he e-ring. 

He buys her really odd gifts.


----------



## mrsinsyder

charmesh said:


> Poor thing probably thought once she married Kanye it was going to be private jets & first class. He also isn't lavishing her with big jewels. She must be so disappointed lol


He's an ego maniac but also always wears the same hobo clothes and has driven that same Porsche Panamera for the last few years. Maybe he's downlow cheap!


----------



## chowlover2

I don't know if he has the big money everyone assumes he has. I think his forays into fashion were very expensive and cut into whatever wealth he had. 

Musicians usually make money by touring, but his shows cost big bucks to perform and I don't know that they were sell outs. And he cancelled a lot of shows. And we don't see him on the road every year, year after year. I doubt if he is making big bucks right now. Lots of money going out, not that much coming in.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised he isn't showering her in jewels.
> There was the one shopping spree he took her on at Cartier a few years ago and that was the end of it, aside from he e-ring.
> 
> He buys her really odd gifts.



She took a few photos to put on Instagram, but was never seen wearing the stuff again.

I'm not convinced he bought those Cartier pieces.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> She took a few photos to put on Instagram, but was never seen wearing the stuff again.
> 
> I'm not convinced he bought those Cartier pieces.




You're right. I've never seen her sporting any of those pieces. 

Aside from he e ring, she really doesn't seem to have any other jewelry. Once in awhile she'll wear some diamond studs, but the girl doesn't have any jewelry. For someone who idolizes Liz Taylor, she is wayyyy behind in her game.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeaz isn't as green as he'd like you to think he is. He was very successful in music both producer wise and as a artist. I however think he sunk a huge chunk of money into his fashion flop.


----------



## lizmil

Poor, poor them, so sorry for them.


----------



## tweegy

Because sharing is caring: 

http://dlisted.com/2015/07/07/the-caption-this-contest-for-july-6th/


----------



## Sassys

What man, lets a woman walk down a boat deck in heels carrying a child?? And Mason should not be behind him. What if he tripped and fell into the water.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> What man, lets a woman walk down a boat deck in heels carrying a child?? And Mason should not be behind him. What if he tripped and fell into the water.




It's so odd how high they both carry her in their arms


----------



## Sasha2012

That is what sisters are for.

Before the world learnt of Kourtney Kardashian's devastating news that she and father of her three children Scott Disick had split, the Kardashian army had already swung into action to do whatever they could to make the impossibly hard time a little easier.

Little sister Kim and husband Kanye West immediately mobilized an action plan to give Kourtney same space taking her oldest Mason with them to New York over July Fourth.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dad-Scott-Disick-s-antics.html#ixzz3fEIqyX7F


----------



## Queenpixie

has the X17 pictures leaked yet?


----------



## Stansy

VickyB said:


> Do theses people ever stay home?



What home?


----------



## arnott

charmesh said:


> Poor thing probably thought once she married Kanye it was going to be private jets & first class. He also isn't lavishing her with big jewels. She must be so disappointed lol


----------



## poopsie

Sassys said:


> What man, lets a woman walk down a boat deck in heels carrying a child?? And Mason should not be behind him. What if he tripped and fell into the water.




What woman with two brain cells to rub together _wears_ high heels on a boat?


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> What woman with two brain cells to rub together _wears_ high heels on a boat?



Well that too. I thought shoes aren't allowed on yachts.


----------



## redney

How many pairs of the same schlubby suede ankle boots does Kanye own? Blue, tan...?


----------



## Sasha2012

There may be rumours of martial strife floating around her family.

But it was business as usual for Kim Kardashian.

The 34-year-old television personality was spotted after filming for reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians in Van Nuys, California on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stays-home-splitting-Scott.html#ixzz3fEjV6NKD


----------



## charmesh

Not at the couture shows yet?


----------



## poopsie

How far along is she supposed to be?


----------



## Stansy

poopsie said:


> How far along is she supposed to be?



4 months I think.


----------



## StopHammertime

'Martial strife'?
Did I read that wrong or...
I'm sure they meant marital strife, but if they are talking about Scott and kourtney they aren't married sooooo... Either way... #grammarpolice


----------



## poopsie

In that first shot her head looks so small compared to the rest of her body :weird:


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> What woman with two brain cells to rub together _wears_ high heels on a boat?




yes!  kim is responsible for her own stupidity!!  just like kanye is for his.


----------



## Lounorada

The photoshopping on those pics above is so obvious on her hips. 

She looks rough and that dress does nothing for her body shape or height. Another fail by Kanye.


----------



## Lounorada

And to think, she paid money- actual money, for this saggy, shapeless a$$. What a dimwit.


I guess this was the photoshoppers day off... 
.
.
.
.
Warning!











(These pics were from a few days ago, didn't see them posted here. I saw them on tumblr)


----------



## poopsie

Good God it looks like she has a tumor in her left cheek


----------



## sugarsam

I saw two photos of her in the black dress with her hair pulled back, and they were profile shots.  From the side you can tell she's pregnant. I think I saw them on Just Jared or X17.


----------



## StopHammertime

Lounorada said:


> And to think, she paid money- actual money, for this saggy, shapeless a$$. What a dimwit.
> 
> 
> I guess this was the photoshoppers day off...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These pics were from a few days ago, didn't see them posted here. I saw them on tumblr)




She looks... Uncomfortable!


----------



## pursegrl12

She must have a very big toilet seat


----------



## tweegy

pursegrl12 said:


> She must have a very big toilet seat



And industrial grade plumbing..


----------



## Lounorada

pursegrl12 said:


> She must have a very big toilet seat


 


tweegy said:


> And industrial grade plumbing..


----------



## labelwhore04

It feels like she's been pregnant forever but still barely a bump?


----------



## Jayne1

sugarsam said:


> I saw two photos of her in the black dress with her hair pulled back, and they were profile shots.  From the side you can tell she's pregnant. I think I saw them on Just Jared or X17.



Post a picture?


----------



## sugarsam

Jayne1 said:


> Post a picture?



I would, but I'm using my iPad and I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet.


----------



## jun3machina

Damn that booty is getting Walmart status


----------



## poopsie

I love POW!


----------



## StopHammertime

jun3machina said:


> Damn that booty is getting Walmart status




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It looks like that episode of *Botched* where the woman had size D breast implants put in her butt and they flipped over the opposite way! awk!


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> It looks like that episode of *Botched* where the woman had size D breast implants put in her butt and they flipped over the opposite way! awk!




You need to join us in the "Botched" thread Doll!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I feel like she's going to have problems down the road carrying around that huge, fake a** that's way too big for her body. All that extra weight on her small frame can't be good for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has admitted that she felt pained by criticism of her figure when she was pregnant with daughter North in 2012.

So it comes as a bit of a surprise that during her second pregnancy, the 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star does not seem to be shy when it comes to flaunting her curves, even though she is nearly five months along.

While stepping out with sisters Kourtney, 36, and Khloe, 31, on Tuesday to Casa Escobar in Westlake Village, California, Mrs Kanye West left little to the imagination with her very tight dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leaves-little-imagination.html#ixzz3fG7oQa2n


----------



## lanasyogamama

You always hear how small Kim looks in real life, but it's so hard to believe.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks like a stuffed sausage in that dress and I don't like the severe hairdo. Either way, it's nice to see the sisters out together, going all kolor koordinated on us.


----------



## Laila619

She is getting that really big, wide look again. Pregnancy doesn't suit her like it does Kourtney.


----------



## blackkitty4378

This is the Kim K makeup that I love. &#128571;


----------



## bunnyr

lanasyogamama said:


> You always hear how small Kim looks in real life, but it's so hard to believe.




She can't be a size zero...


----------



## pursegrl12

bunnyr said:


> She can't be a size zero...




Maybe when she was 7


----------



## bunnyr

pursegrl12 said:


> Maybe when she was 7




Lol yes. I mean most "skinny skeleton type" models aren't even size zero or xs, so comparing Kim next to them, I can't imagine Kim can be described as small.


----------



## schadenfreude

The kolor koordinated outfits of the virginal sisters all in white just gave me a fun idea. If you HAD to look like one of these three klowns, which one would you pick? No kaveats - you have to choose as is - no "Kimmy three faces ago" or "Kourtney, but smiling".


----------



## Staci_W

It's amazing how I manage to get out of the house every day without my nipples showing or poking out. It seems to be more than Kim can manage.


----------



## Bentley1

What is she going to do with that big, fake nasty a@@ when she's 50,60,70 yrs old.
It is a straight up eyesore and I can't fathom how ANY one could find that nasty thing attractive. It's the epitome of deformation.


----------



## Sarni

schadenfreude said:


> The kolor koordinated outfits of the virginal sisters all in white just gave me a fun idea. If you HAD to look like one of these three klowns, which one would you pick? No kaveats - you have to choose as is - no "Kimmy three faces ago" or "Kourtney, but smiling".




Kourtney!!


----------



## redney

Kanye's orders: all white today.


----------



## jun3machina

lanasyogamama said:


> You always hear how small Kim looks in real life, but it's so hard to believe.


THOTy pocket


----------



## schadenfreude

Sarni said:


> Kourtney!!



Yup.  Me too, albeit by default.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> What is she going to do with that big, fake nasty a@@ when she's 50,60,70 yrs old.
> It is a straight up eyesore and I can't fathom how ANY one could find that nasty thing attractive. It's the epitome of deformation.




Like, if she has to take the stuffing out of that saggy a$$ when she's 70, can you imagine all that loose skin?


----------



## Sasha2012

Instagram

*kimkardashian* Sisters 







*kimkardashian* All white everything...well not everything! 






*kimkardashian* Tuesday Tea






*kimkardashian* #BBHMM






*kimkardashian* Oh and loved my glam today! Thanks @patrickTa @cwoodhair 





via tumblr


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> What is she going to do with that big, fake nasty a@@ when she's 50,60,70 yrs old.
> It is a straight up eyesore and I can't fathom how ANY one could find that nasty thing attractive. It's the epitome of deformation.



It seems to look more deformed by the day. I've never seen anything like it in my life. I duno what happened to it, it used to be big but more "sexy big", now its just straight up gross. I wonder if she keeps injecting it or if its just naturally become deformed as a side effect from the injections


----------



## pukasonqo

they are a bit old for the sticking tongues out pics plus it does not look sexy at all!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

You can see the makeup on her collar, lol.


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Like, if she has to take the stuffing out of that saggy a$$ when she's 70, can you imagine all that loose skin?




[emoji15][emoji38]it's going to look like something straight out of a horror movie. 



labelwhore04 said:


> It seems to look more deformed by the day. I've never seen anything like it in my life. I duno what happened to it, it used to be big but more "sexy big", now its just straight up gross. I wonder if she keeps injecting it or if its just naturally become deformed as a side effect from the injections




It really has gotten more misshapen with time. It's a monstrosity. I don't know if it's due to her fluctuations in weight, age, side effects of the injections or that she has continued to fiddle with the dang thing. Probably a combo of everything. If it's gotten this bad in 5 years, Imagine what that thing will look like in 10-20 years.


----------



## clevercat

FTLOG Enough with the tongue-out photos.  Gross.


----------



## dr.pepper

She has to pay someone to slick her hair into a low bun?! 

She does not look preg IMHO just wide and pudgier than usual.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> they are a bit old for the sticking tongues out pics plus it does not look sexy at all!



I don't think they were going for sexy. I think they were going for "cute sisters sticking together and having fun"... 

... and failing miserably at that look.


----------



## shiny_things

I just don't understand why anyone would insist on wearing such uncomfortable, tight clothes when pregnant.


----------



## Jeneen

shiny_things said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would insist on wearing such uncomfortable, tight clothes when pregnant.




Ugh and I think she's wearing Spanx. I fiddled with Spanx before a party when I was pregnant and then ended up saying eff it. Trying to contain the belly is painful and unnecessary.


----------



## lizmil

How can the articles keep describing her as shapely and enviable figured?  I don't have an enviable figure, but I'd rather mine than hers and I'm 20 yrs older than she is.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> *It seems to look more deformed by the day.* I've never seen anything like it in my life. I duno what happened to it, it used to be big but more "sexy big", now its just straight up gross. I wonder if she keeps injecting it or if its just naturally become deformed as a side effect from the injections







pukasonqo said:


> they are a bit old for the sticking tongues out pics plus it does not look sexy at all!



i was thinking the same thing.  sexy or fun or whatever - they are still too old! 




lizmil said:


> *How can the articles keep describing her as shapely and enviable figured?*  I don't have an enviable figure, but I'd rather mine than hers and I'm 20 yrs older than she is.





someone is obviously paying them to say these things about her.  or they are blind in one eye and can't see out the other one!


----------



## glistenpearls

those poor feet need some air. she's pregnant and she still looks like she's wearing some spank. poor baby.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sarni said:


> Kourtney!!




Kourtney by a mile.  She doesn't elicit the laughter of the other two.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You can see the makeup on her collar, lol.




Lol. It would be impossible not to get that orange spackle on a white turtleneck. 

Look at the difference between her center part and her face. This woman is a laughingstock.


----------



## Stansy

She hasn't carried a new Birkin in a while, or did I miss something??


----------



## labelwhore04

Stansy said:


> She hasn't carried a new Birkin in a while, or did I miss something??



Kanye doesn't allow it, it's not "edgy" enough


----------



## bag-princess

Stansy said:


> She hasn't carried a new Birkin in a while, or did I miss something??





not since that horror show of that large painted monstrosity that kanye gave her last year!  the one she claimed she loved so much!


----------



## VickyB

They all look ridiculous but Kourt is dressed like an extra from a Road Warrier movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janie2002

You can see Khloes spanks through her pants.


----------



## Sassys

Stansy said:


> She hasn't carried a new Birkin in a while, or did I miss something??


 
She was carrying her brown one two weeks ago at the airport


----------



## Sassys

clevercat said:


> FTLOG Enough with the tongue-out photos.  Gross.


 
This!! You are not 12yrs old.


----------



## Stansy

labelwhore04 said:


> Kanye doesn't allow it, it's not "edgy" enough





bag-princess said:


> not since that horror show of that large painted monstrosity that kanye gave her last year!  the one she claimed she loved so much!





Sassys said:


> She was carrying her brown one two weeks ago at the airport



My guess it's either money issues or Hermès won't sell her any. I hope for the latter 
She could still go the reseller route though...


----------



## Sassys

'They're not even technically my family any more': Brody Jenner reveals he has  nothing to do with Kardashians and they grew up living separate lives

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-s-proud-Kendall-Kylie.html#ixzz3fK9DDo2y


----------



## bag-princess

Stansy said:


> My guess it's either money issues *or Hermès won't sell her any*. I hope for the latter
> She could still go the reseller route though...





that is a good point!!  my money is on the latter also.  especially after it was defiled with that awful painting!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> that is a good point!!  my money is on the latter also.  especially after it was defiled with that awful painting!


 
Highly doubt they won't sell her any. She can send an assistant to buy or stylist.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I swear her a** looks like two volkswagons trying to pass each other on a one way street!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 'They're not even technically my family any more': Brody Jenner reveals he has  nothing to do with Kardashians and they grew up living separate lives
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-s-proud-Kendall-Kylie.html#ixzz3fK9DDo2y


Well damn, tell us how you really feel Brody!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Highly doubt they won't sell her any. *She can send an assistant to buy or stylist.*





that isn't selling directly to her though.  it's someone buying it for her.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Well damn, tell us how you really feel Brody!



I love Brody


----------



## kirsten

Looks like they are back at Disneyland today. Maybe celebrating Penelope's 3rd birthday.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> that isn't selling directly to her though. it's someone buying it for her.


 
Kris is always being photgraphed and has filmed with the Hermes VIP Manager. I'm sure they'll sell her whatever she wants.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> 'They're not even technically my family any more': Brody Jenner reveals he has  nothing to do with Kardashians and they grew up living separate lives
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-s-proud-Kendall-Kylie.html#ixzz3fK9DDo2y



Why does Brody keep talking? Despite his disdain for the K's, they_ are_ the family of Kendall and Kylie so he should at least try to be nicer


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Why does Brody keep talking? Despite his disdain for the K's, they_ are_ the family of Kendall and Kylie so he should at least try to be nicer


 
Well, they asked him a question and he answered lol


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Why does Brody keep talking? Despite his disdain for the K's, t*hey are the family of Kendall and Kylie so he should at least try to be nicer*





  exactly!  and yes of course they asked but he could have a little couth when answering because of his sister's.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  and yes of course they asked but he could have a little couth when answering because of his sister's.


 
Couth and this family never go in the same vortex lol


----------



## Bag*Snob

And he has his own show to promote.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

At least he's honest.


----------



## pukasonqo

kirsten said:


> Looks like they are back at Disneyland today. Maybe celebrating Penelope's 3rd birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058521




kanye's "straight to the discount bin" tour merchandise turns up again!
wonder why his perfect ***** is not dressed head to toe on his kreations?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Couth and this family never go in the same vortex lol


----------



## Queenpixie

kirsten said:


> looks like they are back at disneyland today. Maybe celebrating penelope's 3rd birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058521



the new nanny?


----------



## Cocolicious

kirsten said:


> Looks like they are back at Disneyland today. Maybe celebrating Penelope's 3rd birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058521



Who is holding north?


----------



## kirsten

It's Kourtney.


----------



## Lounorada

Cocolicious said:


> Who is holding north?


 
Looks like Kourtney


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kanye West Is 'Furious' at Scott Disick over Treatment of Kourtney Kardashian, Says Source*

Kourtney Kardashian has an unexpected ally in her corner: brother-in-law Kanye West.  

While most of the Kardashians have rallied around Kourtney in the wake of her split, West is channeling some of his energy toward Scott Disick.  

"Kanye is furious, maybe the most furious of everyone," says a  source close to West, 38. "He's saying that a real man doesn't abandon  his family like Scott is doing."

According to the source, West is most concerned about the couple's three children: Mason, 5, Penelope, 3, and Reign, 6 months.  



"He has made it crystal clear that he's willing to step in and  be a strong male figure to the kids if they need him to be," says the  source. "He feels strongly about that."  

But even West would consider letting bygones be bygones if Disick, 32, would make an effort.   

"If Scott comes back and faces things like a grown man, he'll be  surprised how much forgiveness there can be &#8211; from every member of the  family," says the source. "He needs to have a healthy relationship with  his kids, and he can't have that unless he has a healthy relationship  with Kourtney and her family. Everyone's hoping he finally makes the  right choice."



http://www.people.com/article/kanye...sick-breakup?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag


----------



## kirsten




----------



## shoegal

So sick of the Yeezus shirts[emoji13]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I feel sad for the kids, I can't help myself.


----------



## ByeKitty

Penelope and North have the same grumpy expression


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> Penelope and North have the same grumpy expression



I know! Poor things.


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Kanye West Is 'Furious' at Scott Disick over Treatment of Kourtney Kardashian, Says Source*
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian has an unexpected ally in her corner: brother-in-law Kanye West.
> 
> While most of the Kardashians have rallied around Kourtney in the wake of her split, West is channeling some of his energy toward Scott Disick.
> 
> "Kanye is furious, maybe the most furious of everyone," says a  source close to West, 38. "He's saying that a real man doesn't abandon  his family like Scott is doing."
> 
> According to the source, West is most concerned about the couple's three children: Mason, 5, Penelope, 3, and Reign, 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> "He has made it crystal clear that he's willing to step in and  be a strong male figure to the kids if they need him to be," says the  source. "He feels strongly about that."
> 
> But even West would consider letting bygones be bygones if Disick, 32, would make an effort.
> 
> "If Scott comes back and faces things like a grown man, he'll be  surprised how much forgiveness there can be &#8211; from every member of the  family," says the source. "He needs to have a healthy relationship with  his kids, and he can't have that unless he has a healthy relationship  with Kourtney and her family. Everyone's hoping he finally makes the  right choice."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/kanye...sick-breakup?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag



Oops, no one let Kanye know it's just Kourt's storyline.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

If they cannot be happy at Disneyland, where can they be happy? Poor babies


----------



## pukasonqo

kanye can't be that furious, he hasn't jumped and ranted on the nearest stage until the cows come home 
how is he going to be a "strong male figure" for kourtney's kids when:
a. he is hardly a father figure to his own child 
b. if rumours are true, he is so deep in the closet he might need a compass and a map to find his way out
c. i wouldn't use his relationship with kimbot as an example of a healthy relationship


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Oops, no one let Kanye know it's just Kourt's storyline.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Scotty! Come home! 

Or PR testing public reaction if he were to come back. 

Was father figure Kanye with them?  Is he in the U.S.? 



> But even West would consider letting bygones be bygones if Disick, 32, would make an effort.
> 
> "If Scott comes back and faces things like a grown man, he'll be surprised how much forgiveness there can be  from every member of the family," says the source. "He needs to have a healthy relationship with his kids, and he can't have that unless he has a healthy relationship with Kourtney and her family. Everyone's hoping he finally makes the right choice."


----------



## Glitterandstuds

charmesh said:


> Not at the couture shows yet?



They ended today and she was nowhere in sight..I'm sure everyone is happy lol


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> kanye can't be that furious, he hasn't jumped and ranted on the nearest stage until the cows come home
> how is he going to be a "strong male figure" for kourtney's kids when:
> a. he is hardly a father figure to his own child
> b. if rumours are true, he is so deep in the closet he might need a compass and a map to find his way out
> c. i wouldn't use his relationship with kimbot as an example of a healthy relationship



This! Yeaz needs to keep his mouth shut. Until he actually spends quality time with his own dang kid and lives under the same roof with them, he needs to get off of his high horse.

I think the only reason why he's even saying anything is because he's delusional enough to think scott would listen to him and come back.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> You always hear how small Kim looks in real life, but it's so hard to believe.



Yup! I heard that too from ppl that worked with her. That the photos are an exaggerated version of her true self.


----------



## Sasha2012

Most children get to go to Disneyland maybe once or twice during their entire childhood.

But celebrity tot North West has already gone twice this summer. The first time was in mid June for her second birthday, and the next time was on Wednesday when she helped cousin Penelope ring in her third year.

Also at the Anaheim, California park with the little girl was pregnant mom Kim Kardashian, 34, as well as aunt Kourtney, 36, and grandmother Kris Jenner, 59, who had her boyfriend Corey Gamble in tow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mom-Kim-second-time-summer.html#ixzz3fMD5NsJk


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A smile! She's so precious.


----------



## charmesh

pukasonqo said:


> kanye's "straight to the discount bin" tour merchandise turns up again!
> wonder why his perfect ***** is not dressed head to toe on his kreations?


Because none of the crap he showed in the Adidas show will ever be produced.


----------



## charmesh

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A smile! She's so precious.


she probably knows the photographer. She's smiling for the people she knows.


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A smile! She's so precious.




i hope you meant north is precious!


----------



## pukasonqo

charmesh said:


> Because none of the crap he showed in the Adidas show will ever be produced.




noooooooo!!!! i'll never get to wear krap by kanye?!


----------



## whimsic

That poor baby cannot be comfortable with her hair pulled back like that


----------



## Coach Lover Too

whimsic said:


> That poor baby cannot be comfortable with her hair pulled back like that



That's probably why she doesn't smile much. It's because she has a headache.


----------



## Lounorada

whimsic said:


> That poor baby cannot be comfortable with her hair pulled back like that



I agree. I could get a headache just by looking at her hair pulled back that tight.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks a lot like Kanye in the last set of pictures!


----------



## NovemberRain

I still don't understand why these people need bodyguards.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> she probably knows the photographer. She's smiling for the people she knows.




and that is the sad truth probably!! 



whimsic said:


> That poor baby cannot be comfortable with her hair pulled back like that




kim knows enough black people where she could get some help/tips with that childs hair!  




NovemberRain said:


> I still don't understand why these people need bodyguards.





it makes them look and feel important!


----------



## Cocolicious

NovemberRain said:


> I still don't understand why these people need bodyguards.




Because so many people dislike them.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> she probably knows the photographer. She's smiling for the people she knows.


 
Brian?


----------



## Lounorada

NovemberRain said:


> I still don't understand why these people need bodyguards.



+1
 Really, the only reason is that their narcissism and exaggerated egos they all have makes them think they are so important, therefore 'need' bodyguards. Truth is, they don't need them. Most people in the background of pap photos don't notice them, point and laugh or couldn't give a sh*t who they are.


----------



## Stansy

NovemberRain said:


> I still don't understand why these people need bodyguards.



I hear ya!


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Kanye West Is 'Furious' at Scott Disick over Treatment of Kourtney Kardashian, Says Source*
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian has an unexpected ally in her corner: brother-in-law Kanye West.
> 
> While most of the Kardashians have rallied around Kourtney in the wake of her split, West is channeling some of his energy toward Scott Disick.
> 
> "Kanye is furious, maybe the most furious of everyone," says a  source close to West, 38. "He's saying that a real man doesn't abandon  his family like Scott is doing."
> 
> According to the source, West is most concerned about the couple's three children: Mason, 5, Penelope, 3, and Reign, 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> "He has made it crystal clear that he's willing to step in and  be a strong male figure to the kids if they need him to be," says the  source. "He feels strongly about that."
> 
> But even West would consider letting bygones be bygones if Disick, 32, would make an effort.
> 
> "If Scott comes back and faces things like a grown man, he'll be  surprised how much forgiveness there can be  from every member of the  family," says the source. "He needs to have a healthy relationship with  his kids, and he can't have that unless he has a healthy relationship  with Kourtney and her family. Everyone's hoping he finally makes the  right choice."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/kanye...sick-breakup?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag




This is the first and maybe the only time in my life I'm going to agree and give a kudos to Kanye west [emoji52].... What is happening in the world???


----------



## labelwhore04

lol Kanye is not one to talk. Didn't he abandon Kim when she was pregnant for his lover Riccardo? And isn't he absent from North and Kim 90% of the time? He didn't even have the decency to buy his family a house and doesn't even live with them. He can have several seats.


----------



## poopsie

labelwhore04 said:


> lol Kanye is not one to talk. Didn't he abandon Kim when she was pregnant for his lover Riccardo? And isn't he absent from North and Kim 90% of the time? He didn't even have the decency to buy his family a house and doesn't even live with them. *He can have several seats*.





Here ya go


----------



## whimsic

poopsie said:


> Here ya go



Nah, we can do better


----------



## Encore Hermes

poopsie said:


> Here ya go





whimsic said:


> Nah, we can do better



And if that one is too small


----------



## janie2002

tweegy said:


> This is the first and maybe the only time in my life I'm going to agree and give a kudos to Kanye west [emoji52].... What is happening in the world???


Um first of all there will be forgiveness if he comes back and falls in line for the show is probably what they meant.

Secondly Kanye himself is was a barely there baby daddy. Wasn't he busy galavanting around Paris wit Ricardo, now that him and Ricardo seem broken up he wants to act like he has been around for kim and north. :lolots:


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> And if that one is too small
> 
> eastbengalfootballclub.com/images/stadium/salt_lake/1.jpg




[emoji28][emoji106]


----------



## Sasha2012

The Kardashians have always been close-knit clan and it seems their children have definitely inherited their family values.

Kim Kardashian shared an adorable picture of her two-year-old daughter North cuddling up to her cousin Penelope Disick in the wake of Kourtney Kardashian's daughter's third birthday on Wednesday.

The 34-year-old reality star posted a touching tribute to her niece on her Instagram account, writing:  'Happy Birthday P! I know your bday was yesterday but we were celebrating all day! Thanks for being the best big cousin North always looks up to! I love you!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sweet-snap-North-Penelope.html#ixzz3fQu4xPr4


----------



## bisousx

Omagahh, those babies. So adorable.


----------



## cheermom09

NovemberRain said:


> I still don't understand why these people need bodyguards.




Ok, I'm super embarrassed to admit this... But if my daughter (16) saw these people at disney she would totally be crazy and would prob follow them. She loves all of them [emoji21][emoji21][emoji21][emoji21] I'm so grossed out by them and don't understand how she can even tolerate them! She follows all of them on insta and prob Twitter too. [emoji40][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

cheermom09 said:


> Ok, I'm super embarrassed to admit this...* But if my daughter (16) saw these people* at disney she would totally be crazy and would prob follow them. She loves all of them [emoji21][emoji21][emoji21][emoji21] I'm so grossed out by them and don't understand how she can even tolerate them! She follows all of them on insta and prob Twitter too. [emoji40][emoji23]





that's different.  a 16 year ain't cooked yet!  i would expect that from someone that age.
it's the grown stan women for them i just don't understand!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bisousx said:


> Omagahh, those babies. So adorable.



They are! I hope they always stay close to each other.


----------



## pink1

Oh my!  They are too cute


----------



## cheermom09

bag-princess said:


> that's different.  a 16 year ain't cooked yet!  i would expect that from someone that age.
> it's the grown stan women for them i just don't understand!




Haha ok I'll cut her some slack, but I agree with you on adults!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'll just leave these here.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> The Kardashians have always been close-knit clan and it seems their children have definitely inherited their family values.
> 
> Kim Kardashian shared an adorable picture of her two-year-old daughter North cuddling up to her cousin Penelope Disick in the wake of Kourtney Kardashian's daughter's third birthday on Wednesday.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star posted a touching tribute to her niece on her Instagram account, writing:  'Happy Birthday P! I know your bday was yesterday but we were celebrating all day! Thanks for being the best big cousin North always looks up to! I love you!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sweet-snap-North-Penelope.html#ixzz3fQu4xPr4



Awww North and Penelope remind me of me and my cousin - we're still close!


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> lol Kanye is not one to talk. Didn't he abandon Kim when she was pregnant for his lover Riccardo? And isn't he absent from North and Kim 90% of the time? He didn't even have the decency to buy his family a house and doesn't even live with them. He can have several seats.



Wasn't part of the contract.


----------



## DiorT

Her *** looks veiny....gross...


----------



## bag-princess

mrsinsyder said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> View attachment 3059817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059818




OMgoodness!!!!


----------



## tweegy

mrsinsyder said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059818




Yo!  WTF!?


----------



## whimsic

North has beautiful thick eyebrows


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> OMgoodness!!!!


----------



## Jcave12

tweegy said:


> Yo!  WTF!?


Omg, I just said the same thing! Wtf is going on?!


----------



## Sassys

mrsinsyder said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> View attachment 3059817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059818


----------



## charmesh

mrsinsyder said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> View attachment 3059817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059818


Why is she posing as an about to be dead hooker?


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> *Why is she posing as an about to be dead hooker?*



I read somewhere that Kanye styled the shoot


----------



## mrsinsyder

Encore Hermes said:


> I read somewhere that Kanye styled the shoot



Yep.


----------



## Laila619

Good lord!! Those pics are scary and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I really don't understand Kanye's "art" when it comes to his fashion sense (women in bald caps, spanx, and sweatshirts) or shoots like this one. I feel like he's talented but doesn't channel it or communicate it in an effective way.


----------



## Jayne1

blackkitty4378 said:


> I really don't understand Kanye's "art" when it comes to his fashion sense (women in bald caps, spanx, and sweatshirts) or shoots like this one. I feel like he's talented but doesn't channel it or communicate it in an effective way.



I don't understand people who love the guy and/or buy his stuff.


----------



## usmcwifey

mrsinsyder said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059818




All you can really do is just laugh historically [emoji23] ....nothing else or no one else can make remote sense of this lol


----------



## clevercat

mrsinsyder said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059818




Oh dear...


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> I don't understand people who love the guy and/or buy his stuff.




amen to all that


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> I don't understand people who love the guy and/or buy his stuff.




I had no idea who he even was before I started reading these threads.


----------



## Livia1

mrsinsyder said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> View attachment 3059817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059818





Yup, serves me right for looking in this thread


----------



## Sasha2012

Jayne1 said:


> I don't understand people who love the guy and/or buy his stuff.



Kanye is an accomplished artist. His first 5 albums are great and he's won 20+ Grammys, he has had 6 consecutive #1 albums, meaning every solo album he's ever made has been a number one album. He is an attention wh*re who tries to be a jack of many spades but I think he genuinely like being creative and trying new things. I wouldn't say I love him but I have purchased his music and enjoyed it. I still listen to songs from his first 5 albums, he had great beats and soul samples. I don't take him seriously as a fashion designer but I used to like his fashion style until it got very repetitive and bland.



poopsie said:


> I had no idea who he even was before I started reading these threads.



It's funny that you didn't know know who he was or much about his music until he got with Kim because it was the opposite with me. I just knew she had a show with her family which I never watched. Between he and Kim he is the one with a legitimate career that he has worked almost 20 years for. Between the 2 of them she needs him to retain her celebrity than him, But they make a good match, he got her on Vogue and connections with designers and fashion elites and he got a personal barbie to control.

But back to his music, Kanye is not the best lyricist or has the best flow heck I wouldn't even put him in my top 10 favorite rappers but he hustled and went from a kid in Chicago to producing nice beats for people he looked up to. Though it does depend on the type of music you like for you to appreciate his artistry or music he has created in the past. Yeah he can be a jerk who is his own worst enemy as far as his public image and his legacy because he does stupid things but bs aside he has made some great music and I remember when he used to have a blog and actively post on social media, he is a funny dude and it seems he has been putting a facade on the last few years and taking himself too serious.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I had no idea who he even was before I started reading these threads.




I only knew him as the butt of jokes on South Park


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye is an accomplished artist. His first 5 albums are great and he's won 20+ Grammys, he has had 6 consecutive #1 albums, meaning every solo album he's ever made has been a number one album. He is an attention wh*re who tries to be a jack of many spades but I think he genuinely like being creative and trying new things. I wouldn't say I love him but I have purchased his music and enjoyed it. I still listen to songs from his first 5 albums, he had great beats and soul samples. I don't take him seriously as a fashion designer but I used to like his fashion style until it got very repetitive and bland.



I was talking about his contribution to the world of fashion.


----------



## bag-princess

so kanye "styled" kim in that horror show/photo shoot that was done!



System magazine is proud to announce the publication of an exclusive  booklet presenting a portfolio of Juergen Teller's photographs of Kim  Kardashian and Kanye West, taken over the spring at Château d'Ambleville  in France. 
 The booklet, entitled *Kanye, Juergen and Kim*, will  be on sale exclusively, and for a limited period, at IDEA BOOKS, Dover  Street Market London and www.system-magazine.com from July 11th 2015.




https://www.facebook.com/topic/Kim-...ce=whfrt&position=1&trqid=6169850529763719293


----------



## glistenpearls

DiorT said:


> Her *** looks veiny....gross...



I almost glad that I have a flat a$% after seeing those pictures. So tacky.


----------



## AECornell

I love that she is billed last, lol.



bag-princess said:


> so kanye "styled" kim in that horror show/photo shoot that was done!
> 
> 
> 
> System magazine is proud to announce the publication of an exclusive  booklet presenting a portfolio of Juergen Teller's photographs of Kim  Kardashian and Kanye West, taken over the spring at Château d'Ambleville  in France.
> The booklet, entitled *Kanye, Juergen and Kim*, will  be on sale exclusively, and for a limited period, at IDEA BOOKS, Dover  Street Market London and www.system-magazine.com from July 11th 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/topic/Kim-...ce=whfrt&position=1&trqid=6169850529763719293


----------



## knasarae

Livia1 said:


> Yup, serves me right for looking in this thread



I don't know why (well, I do but there's just so many reasons to choose from) but when I popped up that first pic I just busted out laughing.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> I had no idea who he even was before I started reading these threads.



The first time I remember hearing of him is when he interrupted Taylor Swift!


----------



## cheermom09

Coach Lover Too said:


> The first time I remember hearing of him is when he interrupted Taylor Swift!




Same.


----------



## poopsie

Coach Lover Too said:


> The first time I remember hearing of him is when he interrupted Taylor Swift!





I didn't even know who _she_ was so that entire episode was completely without context for me. I only knew the Kardashian name because of  Rob Sr.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> so kanye "styled" kim in that horror show/photo shoot that was done!
> System magazine is proud to announce the publication of an exclusive  booklet presenting a portfolio of Juergen Teller's photographs of Kim  Kardashian and Kanye West, taken over the spring at Château d'Ambleville  in France.
> The booklet, entitled *Kanye, Juergen and Kim*, will  be on sale exclusively, and for a limited period, at IDEA BOOKS, Dover  Street Market London and www.system-magazine.com from July 11th 2015.
> https://www.facebook.com/topic/Kim-...ce=whfrt&position=1&trqid=6169850529763719293


 


Kanye couldn't look less into that kiss even if he tried.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> I didn't even know who _she_ was so that entire episode was completely without context for me. I only knew the Kardashian name because of  Rob Sr.




I only knew Rob Sr. because of OJ Simpson. I'm sure that's the very first time I ever heard the Kardashian name.


----------



## tweegy

http://dlisted.com/2015/07/09/everyone-is-mad-at-scott-disick-but-kanye-west-is-the-maddest/



> The source also claims that Kanye has offered to step up and be a &#8220;strong male figure&#8221; to Scott and Kourtney&#8217;s three kids. &#8220;Cool, when you get a chance, can you do the same for me?&#8221; thought North West


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> http://dlisted.com/2015/07/09/everyone-is-mad-at-scott-disick-but-kanye-west-is-the-maddest/


----------



## shiny_things

mrsinsyder said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> View attachment 3059817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059818



http://cdn2.thegloss.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/suspicion-gif.gif


----------



## shiny_things

blackkitty4378 said:


> I really don't understand Kanye's "art" when it comes to his fashion sense (women in bald caps, spanx, and sweatshirts) or shoots like this one. I feel like he's talented but doesn't channel it or communicate it in an effective way.



He styles her like he hates her.


----------



## tweegy

North: This is why I can't take you in public yuh know...


----------



## redney

:lolots: from the dlisted comments


----------



## redney

also from the wacked photoshoot


----------



## Encore Hermes

redney said:


> :lolots: from the dlisted comments


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> :lolots: from the dlisted comments
> 
> a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/2253/8418/original.jpg?w=480&h



 I literally had to compose myself when I saw that....just randomly cracked up.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> :lolots: from the dlisted comments
> 
> a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/2253/8418/original.jpg?w=480&h


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> :lolots: from the dlisted comments
> 
> a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/2253/8418/original.jpg?w=480&h




wishful thinking...wonder if that is what yeezy was aiming for


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> He styles her like he hates her.


 
Yep, perfect description!


----------



## Livia1

knasarae said:


> I don't know why (well, I do but there's just so many reasons to choose from) but when I popped up that first pic I just busted out laughing.




It's tragicomic!


----------



## sabrunka

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Ladybug09

Penelope has beautiful eyelashes...





tweegy said:


> North: This is why I can't take you in public yuh know...



Stop Michael K!!!!  


redney said:


> :lolots: from the dlisted comments
> 
> a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/2253/8418/original.jpg?w=480&h


----------



## Ladybug09

sabrunka said:


> I'll just leave this here...


I can't!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> North: This is why I can't take you in public yuh know...








OMgoodness!!!!   North ain't no joke with those faces!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OMg y'all are cracking me up!!


----------



## sr1856

sabrunka said:


> I'll just leave this here...


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## jun3machina

redney said:


> also from the wacked photoshoot



This reminds me of the undergarments drag queens wear to stuff their junk and hide their trunk


----------



## guccimamma

thank you for this. it's been a difficult day.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> thank you for this. it's been a difficult day.


----------



## zippie

sabrunka said:


> i'll just leave this here... :d


 


lmao


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those are not the right nudes for her skin tone. She looks stupid! Wtf?

Kanye, dahling, let's rewind and go back to College Dropout years. Stay there. This fashion stuff is not your steeze.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looks like Jean Paul Gaultier worked with a butcher to make a glam sausage casing.


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> also from the wacked photoshoot
> 
> i.dlisted.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/KimSystem2.jpg



Those talons of hers are so déclassé. Geez


----------



## Oryx816

Just a little more on the "hooker in a quarry" photo shoot.....

https://news.artnet.com/people/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-juergen-teller-315840


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Just a little more on the "hooker in a quarry" photo shoot.....
> 
> https://news.artnet.com/people/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-juergen-teller-315840


 
Seriously, WTF?


----------



## shiny_things

Well I hope you're all happy with yourselves.

Because of this thread I ended up having a sex dream about Kanye last night. He was surprisingly good and now there is not enough mind bleach in the world.


----------



## tweegy

shiny_things said:


> Well I hope you're all happy with yourselves.
> 
> Because of this thread I ended up having a sex dream about Kanye last night. He was surprisingly good and now there is not enough mind bleach in the world.




[emoji52] doll you're the type thats like 'if I'm going down im taking you all with me' 

Why you had to go and share that doll why??!! [emoji37]


----------



## schadenfreude

shiny_things said:


> Well I hope you're all happy with yourselves.
> 
> Because of this thread I ended up having a sex dream about Kanye last night. He was surprisingly good and now there is not enough mind bleach in the world.



I've been doing a project bleaching leggings to do a reverse tie dye. So last night I dreamed that I was walking behind Kim and there was an enormous bleach spot on her azz and I was like, _Oh, sh!t! I got some on her $2000 dress. She is going to kill me!_ It was really bizarre but I'd rather dream about bleaching Kim's dress than tossing Kanye's salad.... just saying.


----------



## labelwhore04

shiny_things said:


> Well I hope you're all happy with yourselves.
> 
> Because of this thread I ended up having a sex dream about Kanye last night. He was surprisingly good and now there is not enough mind bleach in the world.



 and


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> Well I hope you're all happy with yourselves.
> 
> *Because of this thread I ended up having a sex dream about Kanye last night.* He was surprisingly good and now there is not enough mind bleach in the world.











tweegy said:


> [emoji52] doll you're the type thats like 'if I'm going down im taking you all with me'
> 
> *Why you had to go and share that doll why??!*! [emoji37]







yea - i would have taken that to the grave with me!!


----------



## morgan20

Oh this thread


----------



## shiny_things

tweegy said:


> [emoji52] doll you're the type thats like 'if I'm going down im taking you all with me'
> 
> Why you had to go and share that doll why??!! [emoji37]



Because we're all in this together!


----------



## tweegy

shiny_things said:


> Because we're all in this together!



[emoji26]


----------



## pukasonqo

shiny_things said:


> Because we're all in this together!




glad it was you and not me who took one for the team!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> glad it was you and not me who took one for the team!




Second that. [emoji52] doll could you imagine the post traumatic stress?!


----------



## kirsten

shiny_things said:


> Well I hope you're all happy with yourselves.
> 
> Because of this thread I ended up having a sex dream about Kanye last night. He was surprisingly good and now there is not enough mind bleach in the world.




You know you're going to be looking at Kayne in a different light now. 

I had one of Justin Beiber.


----------



## tweegy

kirsten said:


> You know you're going to be looking at Kayne in a different light now.
> 
> I had one of Justin Beiber.




[emoji52] ok- that's it! .... Both of you -[emoji117] corner stat!!


----------



## Sassys

Wet dreams about a controlling, narcissist gay man


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> Just a little more on the "hooker in a quarry" photo shoot.....
> 
> https://news.artnet.com/people/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-juergen-teller-315840



Guess I know what I'm getting the family for Christmas. Nice little table top decor. 
Not.


http://system-magazine.com/


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> Guess I know what I'm getting the family for Christmas. Nice little table top decor.
> Not.
> 
> 
> http://system-magazine.com/




:lolots:


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Second that. [emoji52] doll could you imagine the post traumatic stress?!




the hours of therapy and probably the death of my sex drive after such dream!


----------



## shiny_things

Sassys said:


> Wet dreams about a controlling, narcissist gay man



No one is more traumatised by this than I


----------



## Freckles1

shiny_things said:


> Well I hope you're all happy with yourselves.
> 
> Because of this thread I ended up having a sex dream about Kanye last night. He was surprisingly good and now there is not enough mind bleach in the world.




I die


----------



## Freckles1

kirsten said:


> You know you're going to be looking at Kayne in a different light now.
> 
> I had one of Justin Beiber.




I'm not sure which nightmare is worse...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stansy

mrsinsyder said:


> Ughhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> View attachment 3062371



Stuffed saussage.... Why is she wearing a night robe bought on Canal St?


----------



## Queenpixie

she is NOT pregnant.............


----------



## Stansy

Pregnant or not - she looks hideous as usual.


----------



## shiny_things

She is pregnant, she's just in that unfortunate stage where your belly hasn't got that popped look yet and you end up looking overweight instead.


----------



## Jeneen

shiny_things said:


> She is pregnant, she's just in that unfortunate stage where your belly hasn't got that popped look yet and you end up looking overweight instead.




Take off the Spanx!! Let that belly pop!


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks pregnant to me. She has that bloated look that she got last time. She definitely has gained weight, her belly just hasn't seemed to pop yet, which is odd. Isn't she like 5 months along by now?


----------



## Michele26

She looks like she's eating for two or three that's for sure.


----------



## poopsie

Stansy said:


> Stuffed saussage.... Why is she wearing a night robe bought on Canal St?





Be glad that it it there.......................do you really want to see her rear without it? ush:


----------



## AECornell

I agree. Almost 5 months she should have something slightly more round. She's not overweight or even that big in her stomach area not pregnant, so she should be showing more I would think. Maybe she's not eating that much and the baby is taking all the nutrients and she's not gaining that fast?


----------



## NY_Mami

I bet she aint even 5 months pregnant, she probably 3 months and gonna induce early...


----------



## Stansy

poopsie said:


> Be glad that it it there.......................do you really want to see her rear without it? ush:



Haven't we seen her rear one time too many?


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I changed my mind and I think she IS pregnant, but she is smushing that baby down w double Spanx.  She looks swollen and a bit misshapen, as if she's gonna blow out of the Spanx at any minute.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

The most interesting thing to me is that she says she was so sad about how she was publicly ridiculed during her last pregnancy and she STILL doesn't understand that the public EXPECTS her body to change, and if she would just dress appropriately the reception would be way different.


----------



## Monoi

It looks like she's covering that *** with long coats


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnant Kim Kardashian managed to make her husband Kanye West crack a rare smile while they were at the Malibu Country Mart on Saturday.

The expectant parents aka 'Kimye' shopped together at upscale boutique James Perse before their lunch date at sushi restaurant, Nobu.

The 34-year-old mother-to-be - who's said to be four months along - squeezed her growing bump into a clingy, maroon halter pencil dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-smile-Malibu-lunch-date.html#ixzz3fi20cFnm


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Pregnant Kim Kardashian managed to make her husband Kanye West crack a rare smile while they were at the Malibu Country Mart on Saturday.
> 
> The expectant parents aka 'Kimye' shopped together at upscale boutique James Perse before their lunch date at sushi restaurant, Nobu.
> 
> The 34-year-old mother-to-be - who's said to be four months along - *squeezed her growing bump* into a clingy, maroon halter pencil dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-smile-Malibu-lunch-date.html#ixzz3fi20cFnm








   everyone is perplexed by this!!   she was soooo happy to announce that she is pregnant again and yet it seems like she wants everyone to say she is one of those stylish women that don't even look pregnant!  she ain't though.  she needs to get over it but she will continue to do whatever she can to not look like the cow she did the first time around!   good luck with that one!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Movie day with the West family


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian enjoyed a casual Sunday morning with husband Kanye West, as they took their little girl North to see a movie in Calabasas, California.

But even though it was a low-key family outing, the pregnant 34-year-old was still dressed to the nines.

Kim was clad in her go-to maternity look right now - a skintight dress and sky high heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-dress-heels-movies-Kanye.html#ixzz3fiHFkrke


----------



## bag-princess

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Movie day with the West family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062680






those shoes he has on!!!!


----------



## VickyB

WTH is going on with her hair???? Are those bald patches or just bad hair extensions or both??? Also, couldn't kanye have held the baby rather than Kakes having to prop her on the counter while faffing about with her phones????? Oh, and the front of her coat is dirty.


----------



## labelwhore04

North is tooo cute!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

bag-princess said:


> those shoes he has on!!!!




I've had it!


----------



## bag-princess

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I've had it!





   there is no hope for the two of them!


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> those shoes he has on!!!!



Perhaps he's planning a trip to the moon.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian enjoyed a casual Sunday morning with husband Kanye West, as they took their little girl North to see a movie in Calabasas, California.
> 
> But even though it was a low-key family outing, the pregnant 34-year-old was still dressed to the nines.
> 
> Kim was clad in her go-to maternity look right now - a skintight dress and sky high heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-dress-heels-movies-Kanye.html#ixzz3fiHFkrke



North 

I'm guessing they took the baby to see the Minions movie. I'm going tonight to see it...except I have no baby to take with me :ninja:


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Perhaps he's planning a trip to the moon.




then he could take kourt with her - she has a pair of moon boots,too!!   since they keep claiming how they are staying by her side in this troubled time since scott left.  



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> North
> 
> *I'm guessing they took the baby to see the Minions movie*. I'm going tonight to see it...except I have no baby to take with me :ninja:





if that is the case i am sure kim would have or will tweet about it - since she wants people to think she is so into making north happy.  another


----------



## DC-Cutie

I guess she's planning on wearing long coats and capes throughout this pregnancy


----------



## michie

It's nice to see North looking like she wants to be with them...and looking best-dressed and seasonally appropriate. WTF her parents have on is anyone's guess...SMH.


----------



## Oryx816

Minions?  The minions are not fashionable with their ill fitting overalls!  They probably took North to see "Dior and I".


----------



## Sarni

There is absolutely no hope for Kim!! She looks ridiculous and she must be so uncomfortable in that outfit whatever the hell it is! Nothing fits....her huge boobs are not fitting in her bra. She hasn't a single clue. Not one!

I have a $12.00 maxi from old navy on today and I look 1000% better than her!! (And I'm old!!)


----------



## redney

Does she pump her boobs up at will? His shoes are ridiculous!


----------



## Jikena

Kim's style is so boring since she's with Kanye. Always long super tight plain dresses. Which make her look even bigger.

i LOVE her coat though.


----------



## dr.pepper

There's no way in hell she's pregnant.


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> North is tooo cute!




This


----------



## Sugarstained

michie said:


> It's nice to see North looking like she wants to be with them...



This. There are so few pictures where she's smiling and doesn't look like she's trying to stage a getaway. This is almost refreshing. 

...that's all I got.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

North is so darn cute!
As far as Kayne goes, I will NEVER complain about the way my husband dresses again! haha


----------



## AECornell

iiiiii'm sorry. Do what now with those shoes? Herman Munster called, Kanye, he says nobody wears those $hits anymore.


----------



## redney

AECornell said:


> iiiiii'm sorry. Do what now with those shoes? Herman Munster called, Kanye, he says nobody wears those $hits anymore.



HAHAHAHA  Herman Munster!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

VickyB said:


> Perhaps he's planning a trip to the moon.




One-way trip, hopefully.


----------



## GaitreeS

Kanye's shoes though


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awww North is a cutie! I think she's finally getting comfortable with having the paps around. 

Kim's insecurities from her last pregnancy are showing big time. She wants to be pregnant but don't want to look it (now that I can't argue with. I don't think belly bumps or that bloated stage is cute at all). She looks wide as heck from the front. Spanx can only do so much tho. She has to be carrying in her hips and butt this time around. Hence the long jackets and no scarves or lose fitting shirts. Poor thing. Just let go and let that flab flow freely.


----------



## clydekiwi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Awww North is a cutie! I think she's finally getting comfortable with having the paps around.
> 
> Kim's insecurities from her last pregnancy are showing big time. She wants to be pregnant but don't want to look it (now that I can't argue with. I don't think belly bumps or that bloated stage is cute at all). She looks wide as heck from the front. Spanx can only do so much tho. She has to be carrying in her hips and butt this time around. Hence the long jackets and no scarves or lose fitting shirts. Poor thing. Just let go and let that flab flow freely.




Exactly!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I personally couldn't (and don't want to) IMAGINE the majority talking about how big I'd gotten the last time and now that I'm not as big as last time questioning my pregnancy as if they are living in my uterus. I would go into hiding for nine months with all these fickle opinions. Let me do my time in private lol. But not Kim she is front and center of the madness and leaving herself wide open! 

So funny that mothers are the quickest to judge, too. Especially since you can barely say boo to some pregnant women without them crying. Or see alllll of the "things you shouldn't say to pregnant women" across the Internet. I guess Kim is different. *shrugs*


----------



## sabrunka

Oh my, North is just gorgeous! She's going to be stealing all the boys hearts!


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Awww North is a cutie! I think she's finally getting comfortable with having the paps around.
> 
> Kim's insecurities from her last pregnancy are showing big time. *She wants to be pregnant but don't want to look it* (now that I can't argue with. I don't think belly bumps or that bloated stage is cute at all). She looks wide as heck from the front. Spanx can only do so much tho. She has to be carrying in her hips and butt this time around. Hence the long jackets and no scarves or lose fitting shirts. Poor thing. Just let go and let that flab flow freely.





that is exactly what i said!  


she wants to be one of those women that they talk about when pregnant how they barely look like they are and how fashionable they dress.  and how they barely are showing and you would not know they were pregnant.  so she is wearing double layers of spanx to achieve that look.  too bad. so sad.  kim will never be a fashionable woman - pregnant or not.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess she's planning on wearing long coats and capes throughout this pregnancy



sunday morning at the movies with the kids for me would mean leggings and flip flops. maybe a cardigan for the a/c.

what in the hell is she wearing????


----------



## Ladybug09

Do her feet look like sausage casing yet?


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> Do her feet look like sausage casing yet?



does he make her wear this sh$t?

she can't enjoy putting this on when pregnant, it is the most uncomfortable time...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> that is exactly what i said!
> 
> 
> she wants to be one of those women that they talk about when pregnant how they barely look like they are and how fashionable they dress.  and how they barely are showing and you would not know they were pregnant.  so she is wearing double layers of spanx to achieve that look.  too bad. so sad.  kim will never be a fashionable woman - pregnant or not.




She need to stop trying to make fetch happen. 

I honestly can see her lying about the dating of her pregnancy. Meaning I think she was one day pregnant when she announced lol. That way people can think she's five months and she can get allll of the praise she's in search of like "omg you look great for five months pregnant" or "I can't even tell you're pregnant. Girl tell me your secret!" when she's actually only 3 months. She's played switcharoo with everything else, why not this?


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> does he make her wear this sh$t?
> 
> she can't enjoy putting this on when pregnant, it is the most uncomfortable time...


YOu never know with Kimmy! LOL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I personally couldn't (and don't want to) IMAGINE the majority talking about how big I'd gotten the last time and now that I'm not as big as last time questioning my pregnancy as if they are living in my uterus. I would go into hiding for nine months with all these fickle opinions. Let me do my time in private lol. But not Kim she is front and center of the madness and leaving herself wide open!
> 
> *So funny that mothers are the quickest to judge, too. Especially since you can barely say boo to some pregnant women without them crying. Or see alllll of the "things you shouldn't say to pregnant women" across the Internet. I guess Kim is different. **shrugs*



I agree with your entire post especially the bolded.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I personally couldn't (and don't want to) IMAGINE the majority talking about how big I'd gotten the last time and now that I'm not as big as last time questioning my pregnancy as if they are living in my uterus. I would go into hiding for nine months with all these fickle opinions. Let me do my time in private lol. But not Kim she is front and center of the madness and leaving herself wide open!
> 
> So funny that mothers are the quickest to judge, too. Especially since you can barely say boo to some pregnant women without them crying. Or see alllll of the "things you shouldn't say to pregnant women" across the Internet. I guess Kim is different. *shrugs*



Good post!


----------



## pukasonqo

unfortunately it is in our nature to be judgemental, we do it to people closer to us so a perfect stranger who puts herself out in a plate; i like poking fun at her and kanye, it does not make me a better human being but...
my thing with them is that, in a sense, the kartrashians show us what is wrong with our society, we admire people with the morals on a brick, who made blatant consumption and over exposure the goal of their day...hard work, brains don't seem to have any appeal
apologies to bricks


----------



## Coach Lover Too

When I see pictures of her (and yes, I know it doesn't work this way but) I can't help but picture the poor baby to be struggling for air! Has she never heard of loose fitting clothes when you're pregnant?! Makes me claustrophobic to look at her.


----------



## guccimamma

Coach Lover Too said:


> When I see pictures of her (and yes, I know it doesn't work this way but) I can't help but picture the poor baby to be struggling for air! Has she never heard of loose fitting clothes when you're pregnant?! Makes me claustrophobic to look at her.



i think kim looks her best when she isn't trying so hard. be pregnant, be round...wear some cute flat/lower shoes and a flowy shirt. 

thats all i got.


----------



## jun3machina

Guessing her a$$ is about 6 months along...


----------



## Peachysweet2013

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I personally couldn't (and don't want to) IMAGINE the majority talking about how big I'd gotten the last time and now that I'm not as big as last time questioning my pregnancy as if they are living in my uterus. I would go into hiding for nine months with all these fickle opinions. Let me do my time in private lol. But not Kim she is front and center of the madness and leaving herself wide open!
> 
> So funny that mothers are the quickest to judge, too. Especially since you can barely say boo to some pregnant women without them crying. Or see alllll of the "things you shouldn't say to pregnant women" across the Internet. I guess Kim is different. *shrugs*




Mother or not, this is a woman who's whole livelihood depends on being in the public eye. We're doing her a favor by even talking about her.


----------



## bag-princess

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Mother or not, this is a woman who's whole livelihood depends on being in the public eye. *We're doing her a favor by even talking about her*.





  yes!!!!


----------



## Sarni

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Mother or not, this is a woman who's whole livelihood depends on being in the public eye. We're doing her a favor by even talking about her.




Exactly!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Mother or not, this is a woman who's whole livelihood depends on being in the public eye. We're doing her a favor by even talking about her.




We are doing Kim a favor by talking about her? Get out? I wouldn't have EVER guessed that! :/


Uh yea that's pretty much what I said when I said she puts herself front and center instead of going under the radar during this time. I'm aware we are all doing what she/they wants, even those that claim to want her gone or her 15 mins to be up.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's around four and a half months along with her second child, and Kim Kardashian is starting to show.

But the 34-year-old's maternity outfits are only getting sexier.

All eyes were not on Kim's bump but rather on her extremely ample cleavage as she arrived for dinner at Craig's in Los Angeles on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-jacket-fringed-skirt.html#ixzz3fpwnfvHU


----------



## wildblood

Nice shredded trash bag couture Kim.


----------



## jun3machina

James bond: p*ssy fringe


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> She's around four and a half months along with her second child, and Kim Kardashian is starting to show.
> 
> But the 34-year-old's maternity outfits are only getting sexier.
> 
> All eyes were not on Kim's bump but rather on her extremely ample cleavage as she arrived for dinner at Craig's in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-jacket-fringed-skirt.html#ixzz3fpwnfvHU



I guess she didn't bother to steam press that jacket....


----------



## pittcat

That is some very unfortunate placement for fringe in the front...


----------



## usmcwifey

Sasha2012 said:


> She's around four and a half months along with her second child, and Kim Kardashian is starting to show.
> 
> 
> 
> But the 34-year-old's maternity outfits are only getting sexier.
> 
> 
> 
> All eyes were not on Kim's bump but rather on her extremely ample cleavage as she arrived for dinner at Craig's in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-jacket-fringed-skirt.html#ixzz3fpwnfvHU




That last picture is BAD....it looks like a really nasty trash bag [emoji15]... What is wrong with this woman? It's been so hot out here lately and she's dressing for MUCH warmer weather...it's like the older she gets the worse she looks...what a shame


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her insistence on cutting herself off at the middle whilst pregnant is only going to make each outfit look progressively worse. 

And my guess is (just looking at the back view of her) is that her butt is growing exponentially faster than her belly, hence the need for jackets and coats.

She needs to embrace her shape. Just looking at her in photos is making me uncomfortable.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lol.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think what she did after she had North was she liposuctioned everything but her a** so that's why it looked so large and deformed. She's gaining more weight in her a** than she is in her midsection because the majority of her fat cells are in her a**. I can't imagine the monstrosity that it's going to be after this pregnancy.


----------



## gail13

I don't understand her clothing choices-most of them are awful.  Kanye seems to have very odd taste and likes to feature Kim's assets which don't need to be overexposed.  She is so pretty but some of these outfits detract rather than flatter her body.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## bag-princess

that ain't sexy!!!  at.all!!!


----------



## lizmil

Sexy? Time for more naked pics I'd guess.


----------



## berrydiva

Was hoping she'd embrace her pregnancy this time around but I guess not.


----------



## Ms.parker123

It's obvious that she is pregnant. 


SN: her outfit choices have been fail after fail after fail. UGH. She always looks stuffed, clothes are to tight and unflattering.


----------



## .pursefiend.

what on earth is that?!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

North is beautiful, my wish for her is that she does not suffer the affects of who her parents are while growing up. 

Also Kim needs to STOP she tries to damn hard to be sexy


----------



## GoGlam

I don't understand what look Kim is going for.  I understand if the garment is cut in such a way that shows off her waist and is a little more flowy/forgiving elsewhere... But this stuff is too tight or made up of the type of fabric that highlights the types of changes in your body that are due to pregnancy and are not too flattering.

I'm just confused by what she's going for with these outfits in general.


----------



## Stansy

We have a saying here: "Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr".

Meaning: what little Hans doesn't learn, grown Hans will never learn.

Sorry, I don't know if there is an english equivalent.

She looks more hideous every day. Is she going to a rehearsal for a Josephine Baker musical? No offense to Josephine Baker who was - unlike Kimbo - highly talented!


----------



## DC-Cutie

after all her whining about fertility treatments, sex 500 times a day (who believes that) and desire to get pregnant, you'd think she would be showing that belly off or at least be more relaxed about it.

Instead she is covering up, spandex'd up and overall just uncomfortable looking


----------



## VickyB

Ok, that last pic of her behind, it features one of my pet peeves. I go nuts when I see coat or jacket vents split to the max!!!! Doesn't she ever check to see what she looks like from behind????? Guess it doesn't matter because she never wears items that fit properly. Why is that??? Does she buy her own clothes or do foolish designers just send her freebies????


----------



## shaurin

A maxi dress, a cute denim jacket, and some flip flops.  Every pregnant woman looks good in that.  What is wrong with her?


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> Ok, that last pic of her behind, it features one of my pet peeves. I go nuts when I see coat or jacket vents split to the max!!!! Doesn't she ever check to see what she looks like from behind????? Guess it doesn't matter because she never wears items that fit properly. Why is that??? Does she buy her own clothes or do foolish designers just send her freebies????



Kayne is her stylist.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Stansy said:


> We have a saying here: "Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr".
> 
> Meaning: what little Hans doesn't learn, grown Hans will never learn.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know if there is an english equivalent.
> 
> She looks more hideous every day. Is she going to a rehearsal for a Josephine Baker musical? No offense to Josephine Baker who was - unlike Kimbo - highly talented!



Und Hans jetzt ist Kim, lol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

shaurin said:


> A maxi dress, a cute denim jacket, and some flip flops.  Every pregnant woman looks good in that.  What is wrong with her?



Exactly! 

This tweet by Sinead O'Connor made me LOL.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Coach Lover Too said:


> Exactly!
> 
> This tweet by Sinead O'Connor made me LOL.




Was just coming to post this & she called her a c**t


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shaurin said:


> A maxi dress, a cute denim jacket, and some flip flops.  Every pregnant woman looks good in that.  What is wrong with her?




Looks good AND it's comfy. She can't be comfortable carrying all that heated material around in the summer months. I'm hoping she's not outside for long.  

She's definitely hiding that donk of hers. The shape must be more awful if she's hiding it!


----------



## Sassys

I wonder why she agreed to get pregnant again. She was MISERABLE the last time. I am still in shock, she didn't play the we tried and tried to get pregnant and now we need a surrogate.


----------



## littlerock

shaurin said:


> A maxi dress, a cute denim jacket, and some flip flops.  Every pregnant woman looks good in that.  What is wrong with her?



this ALL day


----------



## tweegy

shaurin said:


> A maxi dress, a cute denim jacket, and some flip flops.  Every pregnant woman looks good in that.  What is wrong with her?




None of those are leather or given by doesn't make them....


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> Was just coming to post this & she called her a c**t




Whoa [emoji52]


----------



## charmesh

littlerock said:


> this ALL day



Most women, pregnant or not, look good in that


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> She's around four and a half months along with her second child, and Kim Kardashian is starting to show.
> 
> But the 34-year-old's maternity outfits are only getting sexier.
> 
> All eyes were not on Kim's bump but rather on her extremely ample cleavage as she arrived for dinner at Craig's in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-jacket-fringed-skirt.html#ixzz3fpwnfvHU


 
That outfit...






Her face is those pictures is hilarious, she truly thinks she looks incredible


----------



## tesi

i would LOVE  to see what the back of that outfit looks like without the jacket..
i had that skirt on and thought it was fabulous BUT the bottom of my a$$ was visible so it was a no-go.  and i'm 5 feet 4 and maybe 120 at my heaviest and do squats so everything is where it should bebut for kim-   what the hell is under there???  i want to know.


----------



## pukasonqo

tesi said:


> i would LOVE  to see what the back of that outfit looks like without the jacket..
> 
> i had that skirt on and thought it was fabulous BUT the bottom of my a$$ was visible so it was a no-go.  and i'm 5 feet 4 and maybe 120 at my heaviest and do squats so everything is where it should bebut for kim-   what the hell is under there???  i want to know.




no, you don't want to know!
on the other hand you could take  one for the team and let us know, but remember, what has been seen...


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She's around four and a half months along with her second child, and Kim Kardashian is starting to show.
> 
> But the 34-year-old's maternity outfits are only getting sexier.
> 
> All eyes were not on Kim's bump but rather on her extremely ample cleavage as she arrived for dinner at Craig's in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-jacket-fringed-skirt.html#ixzz3fpwnfvHU



This outfit is hilarious!! I seriously can't stop laughing!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Glitterandstuds said:


> Was just coming to post this & she called her a c**t




Oh gawd, I didn't see that!:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

I guess sinead isn't a fan of Jam...[emoji53]


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> I guess sinead isn't a fan of Jam...[emoji53]



 hahahahahahahhahaha!!! the water I was drinking came out my nose. hahahahahaha!


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> I guess sinead isn't a fan of Jam...[emoji53]


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Hugo's Restaurant in Agoura Hills, California. (July 14)


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK Bish, enough with the coats and capes....  It must be a terrible existence feeling like you can't just walk out of the house au naturale without being stuffed into spanx, wearing strappy heels while you're pregnant.


----------



## poopsie

Once again, Kourt is the only one even remotely dressed appropriately for the (non) occasion, whatever it is.


----------



## Oryx816

Wearing double spanx while pregnant during the summer in California?  That poor fetus must feel like he is in a furnace!

The feet look excruciatingly painful in those shoes.  Also, I think she wears the coats to hide those flabby arms.  

If you suffer some discomfort to look stylish that is one thing, but to be uncomfortable AND look like you are just swathed in random fabrics and fringes thrown together by a lunatic with a God complex then you are just a moron.


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> Wearing double spanx while pregnant during the summer in California?  That poor fetus must feel like he is in a furnace!
> 
> The feet look excruciatingly painful in those shoes.  Also, I think she wears the coats to hide those flabby arms.
> 
> If you suffer some discomfort to look stylish that is one thing, *but to be uncomfortable AND look like you are just swathed in random fabrics and fringes thrown together by a lunatic with a God complex then you are just a moron.*


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye really doesn't let her wear flat shoes (other than sneakers), does he?
Her feet look like they're being tortured.


----------



## veyda

All those long coats she wears... she must be doing a "Bea Arthur as Maude" tribute.

"And then there's Maude!"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Hugo's Restaurant in Agoura Hills, California. (July 14)



 Mess.


----------



## Oryx816

veyda said:


> All those long coats she wears... she must be doing a "Bea Arthur as Maude" tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> "And then there's Maude!"




Lol!  I have thought this so many times with her long coat action.  Sadly for Kim, Bea pulled it off so much better because she was tall and comfortable in her own skin.  

Kim was more comfortable with herself years ago when she thought she was the hotness personified.  She will be a wreck as she ages.


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> I guess sinead isn't a fan of Jam...[emoji53]



Bwahahah oh my, I had to read that 3 times before I remembered Kimbo's musical efforts!!


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> I guess sinead isn't a fan of Jam...[emoji53]




Oh why bring that back to our consciousness?  Lol!  :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I guess sinead isn't a fan of Jam...[emoji53]


----------



## VickyB

Kakes is looking rather large every place but in the belly!!! She must be having a fit!  When I see her in these silly long coats, it looks as though she's about to set sail.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Kakes is looking rather large every place but in the belly!!! She must be having a fit!  When I see her in these silly long coats, it looks as though she's about to set sail.




These coats are so terribly unflattering on a short dumpy woman like Kim.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> Once again, Kourt is the only one even remotely dressed appropriately for the (non) occasion, whatever it is.



You beat me to it! I love how she's dressed there.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She has recently said she will be wearing coats and jackets all summer to conceal her big arms. Sometimes we forget this is an extremely insecure woman whose entire life revolves around her looks and outfits. I still can't believe she agreed to get pregnant for the second time, I just can't explain that, I guess there is slight possibility she enjoys motherhood more than she lets on, but I find that very hard to believe. 

And I look at those photos of her stuffed into two pairs of spanx, high heels that can barely hold her weight, and "high fashion" outfits picked by her insufferable husband that make her look like a stuffed sausage, and I genuinely feel sorry for her. I couldn't imagine creating a life for myself where I couldn't go to the movies with my kid on the weekend without undergoing a 3 hour transformation process like I'm attending the Academy Awards. What a truly sad vapid existence.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks like cr@p. Extra wide and flabby, which is only exasperated by the fugly capes and clingy dresses she insists
On stuffing herself into.


----------



## Stansy

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Hugo's Restaurant in Agoura Hills, California. (July 14)



I spy saussage feet.


----------



## stylemepretty

What the hell is around her wrists? It looks like she's broken free from a straitjacket. :weird:


----------



## Peachysweet2013

stylemepretty said:


> What the hell is around her wrists? It looks like she's broken free from a straitjacket. :weird:




This pic looks like they are both trying to squeeze out of the door at the same time.  They really don't understand ANYTHING about what fits into what, do they?


----------



## Lounorada

Peachysweet2013 said:


> This pic looks like they are both trying to squeeze out of the door at the same time.  They really don't understand ANYTHING about what fits into what, do they?


----------



## Eva1991

She's in the early stages of her pregnancy and her feet look already swollen. She needs to do herself a favor and leave those strappy sandals at home and wear flats for a change.


----------



## aleksandras

Peachysweet2013 said:


> This pic looks like they are both trying to squeeze out of the door at the same time.  They really don't understand ANYTHING about what fits into what, do they?



True  It's like they are competing who gets out first and gets to lead the paparazzi stroll of the day.


----------



## bag-princess

Stansy said:


> We have a saying here: *"Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr".
> 
> Meaning: what little Hans doesn't learn, grown Hans will never learn*.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know if there is an english equivalent.
> 
> She looks more hideous every day. Is she going to a rehearsal for a Josephine Baker musical? No offense to Josephine Baker who was - unlike Kimbo - highly talented!




i like that!!!  what language is that if i may ask.





stylemepretty said:


> What the hell is around her wrists?* It looks like she's broken free from a straitjacket.* :weird:


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> i like that!!!  what language is that if i may ask.



That's German!


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> That's German!




thank you!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She needs to be home resting with her feet up. Hope she doesn't end up with toxemia or something. Been there and done that and it's no fun at all.


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> *She needs to be home resting with her feet up. *Hope she doesn't end up with toxemia or something. Been there and done that and it's no fun at all.





you know she can't do that!  out of sight is out of mind and she has to keep the people/press talking about her!   if they don't see her for a few days they will start to wonder what is wrong and she is working too hard to make it seem as if she is sooo in love and sooo happy!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's famed for pushing the boundaries when it comes to maternity wear.

And Kim Kardashian somehow pulled off yet another extremely revealing look as she headed out for dinner with her devoted husband Kanye West at Giorgio Baldi restaurant in Santa Monica.

The 34-year-old reality star put on a very busty display on Tuesday night, wearing a plunging black dress with sheer detailing on the neckline to show off even more of her ample assets.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-display-date-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3fyYpG6ke


----------



## purseprincess32

I honestly don't understand why this culture Americans or youth are obsessed with the Kartrashians. Ugh.. These people are vile and do nothing to better society nor have real jobs. It's sad to see young people looking up to these people and think they are amazing or that they themselves can be famous like this..


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> She needs to be home resting with her feet up. Hope she doesn't end up with toxemia or something. Been there and done that and it's no fun at all.




Poor thing will never be able to do that. She's afraid she will become irrelevant.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> you know she can't do that!  out of sight is out of mind and she has to keep the people/press talking about her!   if they don't see her for a few days they will start to wonder what is wrong and she is working too hard to make it seem as if she is sooo in love and sooo happy!!



I know. I dunno what I was thinking!


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> I know. I dunno what I was thinking!




that's ok!    we all have that moment where we forget who we are talking about and try to apply logic and good sense to these people!:giggles:


----------



## shaurin

tweegy said:


> None of those are leather or given by doesn't make them....


 
Ha, ha.  True.  So sub a cute leather moto jacket for the denim jacket.  Kim needs to take a note from her half-sister-in-law.  This is how she should be dressing when she is pregnant.  I think Leah looked fab.  (Photos from DailyMail and Instagram).


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah but this comfortably dressed girl couldn't be further apart from Kim, who is married to fashion genius Kanye who is "friends" with superduper edgy designers such as Riccardo Tisci and Olivier Rousteing and gets a kick out of seeing his wife in the most uncomfortable - yet expensive! - runway garments on a her daily pap stroll. Kanye especially lurves to see women go dominatrix on him: black, leather, tight and see-through. It pains me to say that this also goes for his little girl North. He's creepy.


----------



## chowlover2

shaurin said:


> Ha, ha.  True.  So sub a cute leather moto jacket for the denim jacket.  Kim needs to take a note from her half-sister-in-law.  This is how she should be dressing when she is pregnant.  I think Leah looked fab.  (Photos from DailyMail and Instagram).




Agreed!


----------



## Stansy

bag-princess said:


> i like that!!!  what language is that if i may ask.



It is quite challenging in terms of pronounciation though 



ByeKitty said:


> That's German!


----------



## Sassys

purseprincess32 said:


> I honestly don't understand why this culture Americans or youth are obsessed with the Kartrashians. Ugh.. These people are vile and do nothing to better society nor have real jobs. It's sad to see young people looking up to these people and think they are amazing or that they themselves can be famous like this..



Amen!!!!!


----------



## Stansy

shaurin said:


> Ha, ha.  True.  So sub a cute leather moto jacket for the denim jacket.  Kim needs to take a note from her half-sister-in-law.  This is how she should be dressing when she is pregnant.  I think Leah looked fab.  (Photos from DailyMail and Instagram).



Yes! But.... Doesn't anybody wear bras these days??


----------



## eeyore

Kanye West playing Pan Am Games closing ceremonies

Stop griping about the Pan Am Games because rapper Kanye West is gracing Toronto with his presence at the event's Closing Ceremonies on July 26.

Rumours started flying Wednesday morning after Toronto men's basketball team player Anthony Bennett tweeted news of Yeezys's pending arrival. Soon, outlets such as the National Post and Noisey propelled this quasi-news forward. An official announcement at 10:30 ET from the Pan American Games host committee confirmed the stacked lineup for the closing festivities.

http://www.blogto.com/music/2015/07/kanye_west_playing_pan_am_games_closing_ceremonies/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I hadn't seen a few of these pics before. Some of them of Kim and North are really cute. She actually looks good in a few of them! lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...-west-and-kim-kardashian-s-cutest-pics/497514


----------



## Eva1991

purseprincess32 said:


> I honestly don't understand why this culture Americans or youth are obsessed with the Kartrashians. Ugh.. These people are vile and do nothing to better society nor have real jobs. It's sad to see young people looking up to these people and think they are amazing or that they themselves can be famous like this..



Teens are their fan base and we all know that teens love to obsess about celebs and stuff like that. I don't think educated adults care much.


----------



## Ladybug09

Stansy said:


> Yes! But.... Doesn't anybody wear bras these days??


And THIS is the real problem!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I love all these pics of north! So precious as a baby


----------



## GaitreeS

eeyore said:


> Kanye West playing Pan Am Games closing ceremonies
> 
> Stop griping about the Pan Am Games because rapper Kanye West is gracing Toronto with his presence at the event's Closing Ceremonies on July 26.
> 
> Rumours started flying Wednesday morning after Toronto men's basketball team player Anthony Bennett tweeted news of Yeezys's pending arrival. Soon, outlets such as the National Post and Noisey propelled this quasi-news forward. An official announcement at 10:30 ET from the Pan American Games host committee confirmed the stacked lineup for the closing festivities.
> 
> http://www.blogto.com/music/2015/07/kanye_west_playing_pan_am_games_closing_ceremonies/


I have no words...so disappointed. I feel like I should boycott all events


----------



## tangowithme

purseprincess32 said:


> I honestly don't understand why this culture Americans or youth are obsessed with the Kartrashians. Ugh.. These people are vile and do nothing to better society nor have real jobs. It's sad to see young people looking up to these people and think they are amazing or that they themselves can be famous like this..



Perhaps young, inexperienced people are lured by the fact that obviously without education, talent or much effort at improving one's mind fame and riches can be had - the Kardashians provide the example. Bedding and replacing particular guys, dragging one's unsavory private business into public, doing the daily pap stroll, having the right nip and tuck and suck and fillers seem to be the ticket. 

How vapid this life really is and that surely there will be a Dorian Gray moment at some point is not something to think about in the here and now.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww I love seeing pics of North!


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> I guess sinead isn't a fan of Jam...[emoji53]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She's around four and a half months along with her second child, and Kim Kardashian is starting to show.
> 
> 
> 
> But the 34-year-old's maternity outfits are only getting sexier.
> 
> 
> 
> All eyes were not on Kim's bump but rather on her extremely ample cleavage as she arrived for dinner at Craig's in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-jacket-fringed-skirt.html#ixzz3fpwnfvHU




She's doing the world's my catwalk but she looks like a fool. You ain't Mrs. Beckham, Kimbo!


----------



## berrydiva

purseprincess32 said:


> I honestly don't understand why this culture Americans or youth are obsessed with the Kartrashians. Ugh.. These people are vile and do nothing to better society nor have real jobs. It's sad to see young people looking up to these people and think they are amazing or that they themselves can be famous like this..


They grew up with reality shows as opposed to scripted television, instagtam as opposed to sharing photos and their accompanying stories, facebook/twitter/snap chat as opposes to calling on the phone to make plans to see/talk to each other. Folks like the Kardashians and sharing on social networking and seeing people living a vapid life is what they know.


----------



## Brandless

Coach Lover Too said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...-west-and-kim-kardashian-s-cutest-pics/497514




Aw, North is so precious! And in the first pic looks like mommy is wearing diaper to match her daughter's.


----------



## StopHammertime

tangowithme said:


> Perhaps young, inexperienced people are lured by the fact that obviously without education, talent or much effort at improving one's mind fame and riches can be had - the Kardashians provide the example. Bedding and replacing particular guys, dragging one's unsavory private business into public, doing the daily pap stroll, having the right nip and tuck and suck and fillers seem to be the ticket.
> 
> How vapid this life really is and that surely there will be a Dorian Gray moment at some point is not something to think about in the here and now.




Off topic... just got done reading that book... I love Oscar Wilde


----------



## Swanky

*'We wouldnt run Kim Kardashian on the cover over here!' Australia's Rolling Stone magazine opts not to use reality TV star on front page...instead featuring Tame Impala*

Kim Kardashian's busty sailor cover shoot for this month's Rolling Stone America magazine divided artists across the globe after it was released earlier this week.
But it's not just musicians who have criticised the choice, with the Australian Editor-In-Chief Matt Coyte flabbergasted by the decision to plaster the reality TV star's bulging bosoms on the front cover.
He made the executive decision to feature Aussie psychedelic rock band Tame Impala on the cover.

Speaking to Triple Ms Jane Gazzo on Thursday, Matt took a swipe at the US' choice of cover, saying: 'It's definitely frustrating. I don't run those sort of covers.'

'We wouldn't run Kim Kardashian on the cover over here, so it's definitely frustrating to be tarnished with that brush when we have lots of good content on the cover,' he added.
Rolling Stone Australia has decided to feature Tame Impala - consisting of Kevin Parker, Dominic Simper, Cam Avery, Jay Watson and Julien Barbagallo - on the cover due to the musical aspect.
He said: 'We tend to focus a lot more on music and more fringe aspects of pop culture here.' 

Meanwhile, the US edition came under fire earlier this week after Irish singer Sinead O'Connor launched a foul-mouthed rant, blaming the respected publication for 'murdering' music.
Posting a shot of the July 16-30 issue on her Facebook page, Sinead wrote: 'What is this c**t doing on the cover of Rolling Stone?
'Music has officially died. Who knew it would be Rolling Stone that murdered it? Simon Cowell and Louis Walsh can no longer be expected to take all the blame. Bob Dylan must be f**king horrified.'
The 48-year-old then asks her fans to boycott the magazine, signing off with the hashtag: '&#8234;#&#8206;BoycottRollingStone&#8236;.'





Harsh words: Posting a shot of the July 16-30 issue on her Facebook page, Sinead wrote: 'What is this c**t doing on the cover of Rolling Stone?'
Despite Sinead's harsh reaction, Kim isn't the first non-musical celebrity to grace the US cover as the popular music magazine often features actors, politicians and other noted TV personalities.
In January this year, Pope Francis appeared on the cover of the glossy and in July 2013, the magazine controversially gave Boston bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev the front page spread.
Other non-musical stars who have appeared include Jersey Shore star Nicole 'Snooki' Polizzi, shock jock Howard Stern, President *****, late Apple creator Steve Jobs and the cast of True Blood.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tead-featuring-Tame-Impala.html#ixzz3g1mTfypQ


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I was wondering about that, having seen the latest issue on the stands. Good for us. 

Having said that, RS is fast losing (over the past 10 years +) any relevance it had, due to other covers and content.


----------



## Sasha2012

I hope Australia opted not to run the cover featuring the Boston Bomber as a rockstar a few years ago. Kim has no business being on the cover but Rolling Stone lost it's way a long time ago.


----------



## Swanky

Ita


----------



## chowlover2

sasha2012 said:


> i hope australia opted not to run the cover featuring the boston bomber as a rockstar a few years ago. Kim has no business being on the cover but rolling stone lost it's way a long time ago.




+2!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> I hope Australia opted not to run the cover featuring the Boston Bomber as a rockstar a few years ago. Kim has no business being on the cover but Rolling Stone lost it's way a long time ago.



True, and that echoes my own sentiment.

In regards to the Boston Bomber...I'm not sure. I just spent some time looking and couldn't find anything. They may have though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ They featured Tsarnaev a couple of years ago on the cover and I fully sided with the backlash. It seemed as though they were glamorizing being a terrorist. They did it for controversy and to get people talking. In the case of Kimbo though, I dunno... I don't think she deserves a spot on the RS cover either, as it's a renowned music magazine but this incredible backlash against her being on the cover seems a little too harsh. It's like people are trying to outdo the other as to who can come up with the worst things to say about her. 

(IMO).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sinead tells it like it is and damn the consequence. And she wasn't wrong IMO. She didn't back down from the Pope - its not likely she'll do it for a Kardashian.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

True, she's never been shy of voicing her opinion


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> True, she's never been shy of voicing her opinion



Lol..now THAT'S an understatement


----------



## celeb_analyzer

berrydiva said:


> They grew up with reality shows as opposed to scripted television, instagtam as opposed to sharing photos and their accompanying stories, facebook/twitter/snap chat as opposes to calling on the phone to make plans to see/talk to each other. Folks like the Kardashians and sharing on social networking and seeing people living a vapid life is what they know.



I don't think the kardashians are popular because people like them. They are popular because people want to see how narcissistic and vacuous people will deal with aging. Kim in particular has devoted her entire life to trying to look 'perfect'; she isn't well versed in any one subject, she has no serious hobbies, she has no education or nothing to offer the world other than the superficial. 

Do not underestimate the power of a train wreck. The public wants to see how such a vain person will respond to a world which one day will no longer care about them. 

I would bet my life savings that that is the appeal of the kardashians now.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

As for the Rolling Stones, the magazine industry is dead and they will do anything to get some publicity, even if it means compromising on their standards. The entertainment and fashion industry act elitist and high and mighty, but when push comes to shove and they need the money, principle goes flying out the door.


----------



## Jayne1

celeb_analyzer said:


> As for the Rolling Stones, the magazine industry is dead and they will do anything to get some publicity, even if it means compromising on their standards. The entertainment and fashion industry act elitist and high and mighty, but when push comes to shove and they need the money, principle goes flying out the door.



Yes they need controversy.  That's why Wintour put her on the cover of Vogue.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kimbo has me wanting to buy the bra she wore on the cover though, it's pretty.


----------



## charmesh

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sinead tells it like it is and damn the consequence. And she wasn't wrong IMO. She didn't back down from the Pope - its not likely she'll do it for a Kardashian.


I don't think Khloe will be coming for her either. Anytime anyone attacks the family, Khloe comes out yapping like a lapdog.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> I don't think Khloe will be coming for her either. Anytime anyone attacks the family, *Khloe comes out yapping like a lapdog*.



That made me laugh.


----------



## labelwhore04

Cue the "Who is Sinead O'Connor anyway? I've never even heard of her! She is a nobody!" rant from creepy Johnathan. It should be coming any second now..


----------



## michie

He would be dumb AF if he tried to go after Sinead. I don't think he'll try it, if he truly knows who he's dealing with.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

charmesh said:


> I don't think Khloe will be coming for her either. Anytime anyone attacks the family, Khloe comes out yapping like a lapdog.







michie said:


> He would be dumb AF if he tried to go after Sinead. I don't think he'll try it, if he truly knows who he's dealing with.



I was just going to say this. I'm kinda hoping he does. Just to see what happens.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> He would be dumb AF if he tried to go after Sinead. I don't think he'll try it, if he truly knows who he's dealing with.


I kind of wish they would so she could rip 'em a new one.


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was just going to say this.* I'm kinda hoping he does. Just to see what happens*.


 
Me too


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> I hope Australia opted not to run the cover featuring the Boston Bomber as a rockstar a few years ago. Kim has no business being on the cover but Rolling Stone lost it's way a long time ago.




[emoji53] but she IS a musician... Kinda sorta, somewhat, ok maybe not.. But yh maybe, I dunno....

Don't nobody  remember JAM?...

Can someone refresh these ppls memories?


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] but she IS a musician... Kinda sorta, somewhat, ok maybe not.. But yh maybe, I dunno....
> 
> Don't nobody  remember JAM?...
> 
> *Can someone refresh these ppls memories*?


 
Dear God no!!!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Dear God no!!!




[emoji17]...Man,....tough crowd...

*retreats to box*


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] but she IS a musician... Kinda sorta, somewhat, ok maybe not.. But yh maybe, I dunno....
> 
> Don't nobody  remember JAM?...
> 
> Can someone refresh these ppls memories?




I cringed!!! Still traumatized....


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'd much rather see Kim on there than the Boston bomber. I get that people don't like them but what bothers me is when people put them in the same category as other things that are wrong with the world it's really uncalled for IMO. Like someone today make a Facebook status about racism and people dying and in the same status mentioned the Kardashiana being famous. When you mention them together you suggest that those things are comparable and they're totally not.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

blackkitty4378 said:


> I'd much rather see Kim on there than the Boston bomber. I get that people don't like them but what bothers me is when people put them in the same category as other things that are wrong with the world it's really uncalled for IMO. Like someone today make a Facebook status about racism and people dying and in the same status mentioned the Kardashiana being famous. When you mention them together you suggest that those things are comparable and they're totally not.



+1. 

I saw probably the worst thing ever said about Kim on RS' Fb page, which was something like they hoped North would commit suicide as a teen just so Kimbo knows how much "pain" she's caused others by being on the cover. 

Unbelievable. I have no words. The amount of vitriol she's getting for being on the cover of a stupid magazine is unimaginable.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

blackkitty4378 said:


> I'd much rather see Kim on there than the Boston bomber. I get that people don't like them but what bothers me is when people put them in the same category as other things that are wrong with the world it's really uncalled for IMO. Like someone today make a Facebook status about racism and people dying and in the same status mentioned the Kardashiana being famous. When you mention them together you suggest that those things are comparable and they're totally not.



ITA. People act like the Ks are public enemy #1 but they are really low on the totem pole. There are a million other things wrong with the world.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ITA. People act like the Ks are public enemy #1 but they are really low on the totem pole. There are a million other things wrong with the world.




Sadly I think it's because ppl keep up with celeb lives more than they do current events. The K's truly are a small blip on the radar of things REALLY happening in the world.


----------



## TC1

In the early 90's Rolling Stone magazine was SO GOOD. I couldn't wait to get my hands on it every month. Now it's just regular "pop culture" fodder.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

TC1 said:


> In the early 90's Rolling Stone magazine was SO GOOD. I couldn't wait to get my hands on it every month. Now it's just regular "pop culture" fodder.



This. RS never pandered.

Then they put Britney Spears on the cover (which recieved a similar outcry). Its been going downhill for 20+ years. 

Three of the best articles I've read were in RS during the late 80's, 90's. One on AIDS, the other two were on the rise of meth in the US. Another on LA street gangs. Brilliant pieces. 

And always great coverage on the music and artists.

People are peeved because RS used to stand for something. Its a combination of that plus having Kim on the cover that has people heated IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's pregnant with her second child.

And Kim Kardashian has wasted no time in showing off her maternity wardrobe as she was spotted wearing a skintight dress on Thursday. 

The 34-year-old squeezed into the grey dress, which her voluptuous figure nearly spilled out of, as she ran errands in West Hollywood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-dress-open-trench-coat.html#ixzz3g5uEacvL


----------



## berrydiva

Pregnant or not that's a messy looking outfit. There are so many women who do sexy and pregnant very well, she's not one of those women.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

When I was pregnant, like other mums...its not hard to look cute, comfy and polished. I wore draped tops, suit pants with elastic tops and boyfriend jackets when I was working (and accessorised the hell out of it).

For casual, again draped tops and skirts/pants and flowy dresses with a cute jacket for going out. And a ton of ballet flats.

I'm preaching to the choir but Kim makes it look so HARD to dress well for pregnancy. It's not.


----------



## Sasha2012

She received a standing ovation when she was recognised with the Arthur Ashe Courage Award on Wednesday night. 

And among the packed crowd was Kim Kardashian, who glowed with pride as she cheered on her stepfather Caitlyn Jenner.

The pregnant 34-year-old watched the Olympian, 65, address guests at the ESPY Awards in Los Angeles beside her beaming sisters Khloe Kardashian, 31, Kourtney Kardashian, 36, Kendall Jenner, 19, and Kylie Jenner, 17.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Awards-one-shouldered-LBD.html#ixzz3g5utFD9e


----------



## berrydiva

And for all that is good and holy why can't this woman find a bra that fits her?!


----------



## Cocolicious

tc1 said:


> in the early 90's rolling stone magazine was so good. I couldn't wait to get my hands on it every month. Now it's just regular "pop culture" fodder.



+1


----------



## lovemysavior

I liked her over all look at the ESPY'S.  I thought she looked nice and polished.


----------



## Bentley1

She's so sloppy looking


----------



## Sarni

Bentley1 said:


> She's so sloppy looking




Yes she is. Always. Those hideous trench/lab costs she has taken to wearing look ridiculous! 

She's clueless. A tragic fashion moron!!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

lovemysavior said:


> I liked her over all look at the ESPY'S.  I thought she looked nice and polished.




I liked it, too.


----------



## sabrunka

K... No. When this mag came out, she was in an uproar about her nipples being on display.  Now she's proud and reminding us about it.  Right, thanks Kimmy!


----------



## berrydiva

This woman's self-confidence is falling before our very eyes. She needs someone to lay a hand.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I liked her makeup and her hair pulled up like that, except now that I've seen that a** of hers laying in silver liquid (What is that anyway?!?) I can't get the image outta my head!


----------



## starsandbucks

I thought she looked nice at the ESPYs as well -- almost as if she had one of her old faces back. 

After seeing the photo of her in that grey tank dress today I realized that there is no celeb whose style, in my opinion, has taken such a terrible (and swift) decline. My face inadvertently makes a squished up I've-just-tasted-a-lemon look whenever I see her outfits now. In the old days I thought she dressed kinda cute.


----------



## Jikena

I liked her look as well. We didn't get a picture of her whole outfit here but it seems like she kept it simple with a black dress, which is nice.

Then I see that silver paint shoot pic and I'm back to my "hurghhh" opinion lol.


----------



## shiny_things

sabrunka said:


> K... No. When this mag came out, she was in an uproar about her nipples being on display.  Now she's proud and reminding us about it.  Right, thanks Kimmy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067092



Make it stop! Make it stop!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kimbo covers Vogue Spain. I like it, it's so different than her usual OTT shoots.


----------



## azania

I like the cover too


----------



## Yoshi1296

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo covers Vogue Spain. I like it, it's so different than her usual OTT shoots.




I like this cover! But damn the diamond on that ring is HUGE!


----------



## Wildflower22

That's a beautiful cover! The ring detracts from her beauty in the picture, though.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo covers Vogue Spain. I like it, it's so different than her usual OTT shoots.



The top she has on is nice but she really needs to change her hair color. People with thin hair do not suit such dark hair colors as dark colors make the hair appear thinner and lighter colors make it appear fuller. She needs to stop with these ashy shades of black and go for lighter chocolate browns. 

And the diamond ring looks tacky. People who flaunt large wedding rings like that are always compensating for something. In her case I feel like she needs to justify Kanye. She always alludes to his status, money and connections. She never did that with Reggie, she was confident in who Reggie was so she didnt feel the need to justify him.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yoshi1296 said:


> I like this cover! But damn the diamond on that ring is HUGE!



Wonder if that thing comes in cubic zirconia!?! lol


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sasha2012 said:


> She's pregnant with her second child.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian has wasted no time in showing off her maternity wardrobe as she was spotted wearing a skintight dress on Thursday.
> 
> The 34-year-old squeezed into the grey dress, which her voluptuous figure nearly spilled out of, as she ran errands in West Hollywood.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-dress-open-trench-coat.html#ixzz3g5uEacvL



First thing I thought was she reminds me of Amber Rose here with her hair pulled back the first pic


----------



## buzzytoes

ChanelMommy said:


> First thing I thought was she reminds me of Amber Rose here with her hair pulled back the first pic



I thought the same thing!


----------



## Jayne1

ChanelMommy said:


> First thing I thought was she reminds me of Amber Rose here with her hair pulled back the first pic



Yes, for me too!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

celeb_analyzer said:


> The top she has on is nice but she really needs to change her hair color. People with thin hair do not suit such dark hair colors as dark colors make the hair appear thinner and lighter colors make it appear fuller. She needs to stop with these ashy shades of black and go for lighter chocolate browns.
> 
> And the diamond ring looks tacky. People who flaunt large wedding rings like that are always compensating for something. In her case I feel like she needs to justify Kanye. She always alludes to his status, money and connections. She never did that with Reggie, she was confident in who Reggie was so she didnt feel the need to justify him.



The dark hair is her natural color and nature usually gives you the best shades for your complexion and coloring. Now the white blonde, yes I understand, it didn't suit her whatsoever. To say her natural color doesn't suit her is funny, lol.


----------



## tweegy

sabrunka said:


> K... No. When this mag came out, she was in an uproar about her nipples being on display.  Now she's proud and reminding us about it.  Right, thanks Kimmy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067092



 What made this post for me is the cat's expression in your avatar alongside the pic of kim


----------



## Lounorada

Another picture from Vogue España:







vogue.es


----------



## Jikena

Why do a pic with her butt crack and weird panties showing ? I like that she's makeup free though


----------



## labelwhore04

Her ring is tacky, but i'm glad its covering up her ape lips.


----------



## zippie

I feel sorry for her toilet!


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Another picture from Vogue España:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vogue.es



Was that pic taken after Kanye told her he's chilling with Ricardo?


----------



## VickyB

I very much doubt she's totally make up free. I'd say more like make up toned down.


----------



## Jeanek

Ewww! It looks like she has the stomach flu and couldn't pull up her pants after having diarrhea!!


----------



## Freckles1

What is wrong with her? What a mess


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The dark hair is her natural color and nature usually gives you the best shades for your complexion and coloring. Now the white blonde, yes I understand, it didn't suit her whatsoever. To say her natural color doesn't suit her is funny, lol.


  Actually the shade she has now is an artificial color and it is very hard to go from blonde to dark and mimic nature. And even if this was her natural color, it is a myth that people's natural color is the best color for them. Nature will almost always give you a flattering hair color, but it isn't always your best one. In so many of her pics her hair looks like an ashy grey.


----------



## labelwhore04

Jeanek said:


> Ewww! It looks like she has the stomach flu and couldn't pull up her pants after having diarrhea!!



omg


----------



## tweegy

Jeanek said:


> Ewww! It looks like she has the stomach flu and couldn't pull up her pants after having diarrhea!!



LOL- she was too tired after a trip to the loo


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is she on the paper to protect the chair from.....?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> Is she on the paper to protect the chair from.....?



Doll


----------



## shiny_things

Is it me or has her face had photoshopping done to it to make her look more.....Spanish?


----------



## pittcat

Jeanek said:


> Ewww! It looks like she has the stomach flu and couldn't pull up her pants after having diarrhea!!




Omg lol! her undies look like a thong version of the hospital issue kind I had to wear during my sinus surgery [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Is she on the paper to protect the chair from.....?


 


That looks like an expensive chair and Kim is known to pee in her spanx, so... precautions. Vogue ES weren't messing around.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Is she on the paper to protect the chair from.....?



 I just saw that!!! Bwahahahahaa!!


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> I very much doubt she's totally make up free. I'd say more like make up toned down.


 
Exactly. Kim has always had dark under eye circles.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Is there anything they won't do????


----------



## legaldiva

lovemysavior said:


> I liked her over all look at the ESPY'S. I thought she looked nice and polished.


 
I thought she looked really nice, too., but this wrinkled silk trench coat over a tank dress with strappy cage sandals look has got to stop.


----------



## pursegrl12

Lounorada said:


> Another picture from Vogue España:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vogue.es




Not trying to be gross but if you think about where her butt crack starts and then follow it alllllll the way around.....Seriously, how long is it?!?!?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pursegrl12 said:


> Not trying to be gross but if you think about where her butt crack starts and then follow it alllllll the way around.....Seriously, how long is it?!?!?



Thank you in advance for tonight's nightmare.


----------



## pursegrl12

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thank you in advance for tonight's nightmare.




Glad I could be of assistance [emoji38]


----------



## dooneybaby

Has anyone seen the photo of Kim and Kanye leaving the movie theater with North, and apparently North got her greasy pop-corn hands all over Kim's expensive coat? The coat is a disaster!


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thank you in advance for tonight's nightmare.




LOL [emoji28]seriously.


----------



## sr1856

pittcat said:


> Omg lol! her undies look like a thong version of the hospital issue kind I had to wear during my sinus surgery [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


my thoughts exactly, :giggles: i given a disposable panty prior to surgery that looked very similar to what she has on.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dooneybaby said:


> Has anyone seen the photo of Kim and Kanye leaving the movie theater with North, and apparently North got her greasy pop-corn hands all over Kim's expensive coat? The coat is a disaster!



I saw that. Greasy hand prints all over a $4500 coat. WHO wears a silky expensive coat to the movie theater and with a 2 year old no less!  Oh well, if it gets dirty she'll just buy another one. Too bad she can't buy some class and common sense.


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> I saw that. Greasy hand prints all over a $4500 coat. WHO wears a silky expensive coat to the movie theater and with a 2 year old no less!  Oh well, if it gets dirty she'll just buy another one. Too bad she can't buy some class and common sense.




klass and kommon  sense do not go in the same sentence with kartrashian


----------



## Pandoravuitton

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I liked it, too.




Best she's looked in a long time. More focus on her eyes instead crazy lips. I like it.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo covers Vogue Spain. I like it, it's so different than her usual OTT shoots.




She may be makeup free, but there is enough airbrushing, and use of healing tools and spot treatments to make up for the fact she isn't wearing makeup. In other words, she may as well be wearing makeup. 

Nevertheless, I like her with less eye-makeup, it's usually so over the top.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pretty if I do say so myself.  She looks a lot younger like that too.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks nice and "natural." The ring flash is lame and tacky, the woman is married with a child, the e-ring flash is a bit dated at this point.


----------



## bisousx

celeb_analyzer said:


> I don't think the kardashians are popular because people like them. They are popular because people want to see how narcissistic and vacuous people will deal with aging. Kim in particular has devoted her entire life to trying to look 'perfect'; she isn't well versed in any one subject, she has no serious hobbies, she has no education or nothing to offer the world other than the superficial.
> 
> Do not underestimate the power of a train wreck. The public wants to see how such a vain person will respond to a world which one day will no longer care about them.
> 
> I would bet my life savings that that is the appeal of the kardashians now.



I'm sorry to say this, but people love to follow what they can't have. People have always been fascinated with the lives of the wealthy, the only difference is that it's now socially acceptable for folks to flaunt their lives via social media, whereas before you were limited to reading Page Six and Star. I have a lot of friends who have amassed followers on IG and parlayed their "insta fame" into businesses using formulas and this is their #1 rule - show them what they don't have, places they can't be or and things they can't do.


----------



## NY_Mami

I'm gonna keep asking why Conde Nast keeps giving her covers because her covers don't even sell for them...


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> That looks like an expensive chair and *Kim is known to pee in her spanx*, so... precautions. Vogue ES weren't messing around.


 
Wuh????...


----------



## Lounorada

NY_Mami said:


> Wuh????...


She said in some interview a while ago that she's always peeing all over them and Kourtney once went for a pee behind a curtain in some hotel 
I think it's safe to say they don't understand the purpose of a toilet and how to use one.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> She may be makeup free, but there is enough airbrushing, and use of healing tools and spot treatments to make up for the fact she isn't wearing makeup. In other words, she may as well be wearing makeup.
> 
> Nevertheless, I like her with less eye-makeup, it's usually so over the top.



Her face looks caked in foundation and she's definitely wearing mascara  and some eye-liner. 'No make-up' to Kim is when she isn't done up like drag queen.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> She looks nice and "natural."* The ring flash is lame and tacky, the woman is married with a child, the e-ring flash is a bit dated at this point*.



I agree, and the way the ring has been photoshopped to sparkle and shine has made it look unnatural and cheap. Plus, it's completely distracting to the cover.


----------



## StopHammertime

Wow she looks super pretty on the cover.


----------



## YSoLovely

NY_Mami said:


> I'm gonna keep asking why Conde Nast keeps giving her covers because her covers don't even sell for them...




Rumor has it, one (or more) of the Kardashian/Jenner koven scored a Vogue Paris cover...


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> I very much doubt she's totally make up free. I'd say more like make up toned down.



ITA - she is not totally make-up free!  it is just more natural.  and she is still PS'd!





Lounorada said:


> I agree, and the way the ring has been photoshopped to sparkle *and shine has made it look unnatural and cheap.* Plus, it's completely distracting to the cover.




it is very distracting - that was the first thing my eyes went to and kept coming back to!!  and i hate that ring.  it reminds me of bey's - it's too white and shiny and big!  makes it look like a big bubble gum machine prize.


----------



## ByeKitty

celeb_analyzer said:


> Actually the shade she has now is an artificial color and it is very hard to go from blonde to dark and mimic nature. And even if this was her natural color, it is a myth that people's natural color is the best color for them. Nature will almost always give you a flattering hair color, but it isn't always your best one. In so many of her pics her hair looks like an ashy grey.


The color looks the same to me as before she had the white blonde: a very deep brown. She has great colorists. I don't agree with your theory that darker hair makes hair look thinner. I am also a firm believer that natural hair color is almost always the most flattering, and it also has more depth than solid dye or high/lowlights.


----------



## bunnyr

ByeKitty said:


> The color looks the same to me as before she had the white blonde: a very deep brown. She has great colorists. I don't agree with your theory that darker hair makes hair look thinner. I am also a firm believer that natural hair color is almost always the most flattering, and it also has more depth than solid dye or high/lowlights.




Yes natural healthy hair is best.


----------



## louvigilante

Lounorada said:


> I agree, and the way the ring has been photoshopped to sparkle and shine has made it look unnatural and cheap. Plus, it's completely distracting to the cover.




The cover would have looked far better if she just had a simple band on.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> I agree, and the way the ring has been photoshopped to sparkle and shine has made it look unnatural and cheap. Plus, it's completely distracting to the cover.




Yeah, I thought the ring looked really bad, and I typically like her ring. It looks dull and cheap and I don't know why it should be the focal point of the cover.


----------



## Lounorada

louvigilante said:


> The cover would have looked far better if she just had a simple band on.


----------



## AEGIS

bisousx said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but people love to follow what they can't have. People have always been fascinated with the lives of the wealthy, the only difference is that it's now socially acceptable for folks to flaunt their lives via social media, whereas before you were limited to reading Page Six and Star. I have a lot of friends who have amassed followers on IG and parlayed their "insta fame" into businesses using formulas and this is their #1 rule - show them what they don't have, places they can't be or and things they can't do.




damn i need to step it the F up!!



Lounorada said:


> I agree, and the way the ring has been photoshopped to sparkle and shine has made it look unnatural and cheap. Plus, it's completely distracting to the cover.



I just noticed it lol.  I was like wth is that?


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> damn i need to step it the F up!!




You and I both 

At 5k followers, people might start to get small paid deals for product posts.

At 10k, your following will start to grow by itself. 

I have friends charging $250-500 per post at 25-35k followers. A few of them opened up businesses, already in the black from the first couple weeks of opening.

By the time you hit 50k, expect sponsorships and other deals being offered. If you collab with other insta-celebs, your following just keeps growing.
A lot of people will post a product placement square for a day, maybe a few hours, then take it down. So it looks like their instagram is just full of selfies or whatever else they post.

As maddening as this reality (hehe) may be for people who don't yet understand social media, that's why I look at reality celebs like Lilly Ghalichi differently. Anyone who's got over 1m followers just needs to try their damndest not to blow their money and make a few wise investments. They're raking in the advertising dough.


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> You and I both
> 
> At 5k followers, people might start to get small paid deals for product posts.
> 
> At 10k, your following will start to grow by itself.
> 
> I have friends charging $250-500 per post at 25-35k followers. A few of them opened up businesses, already in the black from the first couple weeks of opening.
> 
> By the time you hit 50k, expect sponsorships and other deals being offered. If you collab with other insta-celebs, your following just keeps growing.
> A lot of people will post a product placement square for a day, maybe a few hours, then take it down. So it looks like their instagram is just full of selfies or whatever else they post.
> 
> As maddening as this reality (hehe) may be for people who don't yet understand social media, that's why I look at reality celebs like Lilly Ghalichi differently. Anyone who's got over 1m followers just needs to try their damndest not to blow their money and make a few wise investments. They're raking in the advertising dough.




Wow, the details are interesting. 
YouTube is the same way, especially amongst the beauty community.


----------



## starsandbucks

Hmmm wonder I can get with my 59 followers and mostly cat pics. LOL

I like the Vogue Spain cover with the exception of the gigantic ring as well. Her makeup artist claims they only used moisturizer and lip balm and curled her lashes for the story. I don't believe it for a hot second. Well I guess there's copious amounts of Photoshop as well. But she does look very pretty.


----------



## Ladybug09

bisousx said:


> You and I both
> 
> At 5k followers, people might start to get small paid deals for product posts.
> 
> At 10k, your following will start to grow by itself.
> 
> I have friends charging $250-500 per post at 25-35k followers. A few of them opened up businesses, already in the black from the first couple weeks of opening.
> 
> By the time you hit 50k, expect sponsorships and other deals being offered. If you collab with other insta-celebs, your following just keeps growing.
> A lot of people will post a product placement square for a day, maybe a few hours, then take it down. So it looks like their instagram is just full of selfies or whatever else they post.
> 
> As maddening as this reality (hehe) may be for people who don't yet understand social media, that's why I look at reality celebs like Lilly Ghalichi differently. Anyone who's got over 1m followers just needs to try their damndest not to blow their money and make a few wise investments. They're raking in the advertising dough.


 In the firm I work for, one of my colleagues has her own social media consulting business on the side, and she said she has so much business she doesn't even need to advertise cuz she can't even keep up with all the work that she gets. 

Instagram and all these other social media network sites have gone the way of YouTube. These people are making dough off of YouTube just living their lives.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Kim Kardashian Jokes About Fake Pregnancy Rumors: Cant Hide It Now*



> Kim Kardashian West is already five months into her second pregnancy, but the star misses the early days of maternity.
> 
> I secretly loved the rumors I was faking my pregnancy bc I was so skinny, the 34-year-old tweeted on Friday, before revealing how far along she is. LOL Well cant hide it now! 5 month (20weeks) and 20lbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashian West and husband, rapper Kanye West, announced they were expecting a baby boy in June. The couple already share a daughter, North West, 2.
> 
> In the weeks following the big announcement, the Keeping Up with the Kardashians star confronted rumors that she wasnt carrying her own child head-on, Tweeting that nothing is confirmed unless you hear it from me!
> 
> If I got a surrogate I would say I did! Thankfully I didnt have 2, she wrote to fans the week prior.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Kardashian West shared that she was anticipating her belly pop at any time.
> 
> Im at the stage now where I wake up with a flat belly but then as I eat and by the end of the day it pops out, she wrote on Monday. This means its about to pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of her changing body, Kardashian Wests maternity stylehasnt differed much from her usual high fashion ensembles. Shes been accentuating her growing bump with tight-fighting dresses and hasnt yet shied away from heigh heels.
> 
> The stars bump was front and center during an outing in West Hollywood, Thursday. Kardashian West paired strapped sandals with a form-fitting jersey dress and a khaki trench coat.





http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...ide-it-now/?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## pukasonqo

i don't think people were doubting her pregnancy because she "was so skinny" (she is not VB) but mainly because so much contradictory info was coming out and the kartrashians are not known for telling the truth
i know kimbo, you have a flat tummy, a pert envy provoking backside and we are just jealous of the fact you got the sexiest, most articulate and thought provoking man by your side...


----------



## Bentley1

She must be joking about being "too skinny." That's laughable. 
No, dummy, we were all just wondering why you're suffocating your fetus with 5 layers spanx. [emoji28]


----------



## Stansy

louvigilante said:


> The cover would have looked far better if she just had a simple band on.



+1

e.g. her wedding band....


----------



## bag-princess

I secretly loved the rumors I was faking my pregnancy *bc I was so skinny*, the 34-year-old tweeted on Friday
*



 *OMgoodness!!!!   lawd!!  i saw this earlier this morning  - and was going to post it but i was laughing soooooo hard at the nerve of her actually trying to call herself "skinny" i couldn't even copy and paste!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The humble bragging is beyond even GOOP levels. Just. No.


----------



## bagsforme

That stood out to me too "I was so skinny".  Bwahahah.   Its prob because she would wear spanx to hide that pooch and silly trench coats.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The humble bragging is beyond even GOOP levels. Just. No.




:lolots:  soooooo true!


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> That stood out to me too "I was so skinny".  Bwahahah.   Its prob because she would wear spanx to hide that pooch and silly trench coats.





she is delusional!!!    and obviously thinks everyone else is,too!

there ain't enough spanx in the world to make her look skinny!  kendall is skinny.  next she will be claiming she and kendall are the same size!!


----------



## HollieDollie

Not so much 'so skinny' as 'not as fat as we were expecting'


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> she is delusional!!!    and obviously thinks everyone else is,too!
> 
> there ain't enough spanx in the world to make her look skinny!  kendall is skinny.  next she will be claiming she and kendall are the same size!!


She already did that with the borrowed bikini


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> She already did that with the borrowed bikini




i vaguely remember it now that you mention it.  as if!


----------



## Wildflower22

Yall called it. She was probably wearing the spanx so much to not look pregnant and get feedback that she was so thin!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> That looks like an expensive chair and Kim is known to pee in her spanx, so... precautions. Vogue ES weren't messing around.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Staaaaph it!


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> She must be joking about being "too skinny." That's laughable.
> *No, dummy, we were all just wondering why you're suffocating your fetus with 5 layers spanx*. [emoji28]





FreeSpirit71 said:


> The humble bragging is beyond even GOOP levels. Just. No.


----------



## AEGIS

bisousx said:


> You and I both
> 
> At 5k followers, people might start to get small paid deals for product posts.
> 
> At 10k, your following will start to grow by itself.
> 
> I have friends charging $250-500 per post at 25-35k followers. A few of them opened up businesses, already in the black from the first couple weeks of opening.
> 
> By the time you hit 50k, expect sponsorships and other deals being offered. If you collab with other insta-celebs, your following just keeps growing.
> A lot of people will post a product placement square for a day, maybe a few hours, then take it down. So it looks like their instagram is just full of selfies or whatever else they post.
> 
> As maddening as this reality (hehe) may be for people who don't yet understand social media, that's why I look at reality celebs like Lilly Ghalichi differently. Anyone who's got over 1m followers just needs to try their damndest not to blow their money and make a few wise investments. They're raking in the advertising dough.



I feel like a lot of people buy followers. Ppl are easily impressedon IG.  The "shoe queen" stilettomeup has a bunch of court cases against her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

celeb_analyzer said:


> Actually the shade she has now is an artificial color and it is very hard to go from blonde to dark and mimic nature. And even if this was her natural color, it is a myth that people's natural color is the best color for them. Nature will almost always give you a flattering hair color, but it isn't always your best one. In so many of her pics her hair looks like an ashy grey.




You're right. Being Asian I was born with black hair and no one noticed or they just take it for granted but when I started dying my hair Light Amber (reddish, goldish light brown) a lot of people come and ask me where I got my hair done. Lol!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> I secretly loved the rumors I was faking my pregnancy *bc I was so skinny*, the 34-year-old tweeted on Friday
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *OMgoodness!!!!   lawd!!  i saw this earlier this morning  - and was going to post it but i was laughing soooooo hard at the nerve of her actually trying to call herself "skinny" i couldn't even copy and paste!!




She's skinny? In what world?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> She may be makeup free, but there is enough airbrushing, and use of healing tools and spot treatments to make up for the fact she isn't wearing makeup. In other words, she may as well be wearing makeup.
> 
> Nevertheless, I like her with less eye-makeup, it's usually so over the top.




She looks pretty, but maybe because she hides 80% of her face in that picture.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> You're right. Being Asian I was born with black hair and no one noticed or they just take it for granted but when I started dying my hair Light Amber (reddish, goldish light brown) a lot of people come and ask me where I got my hair done. Lol!!!



I look terrrrrrible with my natural haircolor (black). I love it on other people so I've dyed it back to my natural color a few times throughout the years - not only do I look so much older and washed out with dark hair, but I become invisible to the opposite sex. Thanks to my expert colorist, bayalage blonde is my signature color. So I agree, what you're born with isn't always the most flattering color.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That girl's a legend in her own mind!


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I think she carries the way Christina Aguilera carries. They're both very short and the implants get massive, along with the injected lips. There is no way anyone can think they are anything but pregnant.
> 
> I'm still curious if this is the real thing, but as I said before, we will soon find out. lol




I really don't ever watch these people on TV except for maybe two minutes occasionally while channel surfing.  I caught a couple of minutes last night and noticed Kim's upper lip is all puffy.  I'm sure she had nice full lips naturally.  This trend toward the fish lips drives me nuts.  Just looks fake.  I guess when you're in that family an on camera all the time, you have to keep tweaking your appearance.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love Kim's ring (I tend to prefer larger stones but I hate the way it looks on the cover. Kim doesn't look bad without makeup but I doubt she was completely makeup free. A magazine's definition of "makeup free" and the actual definition of makeup free aren't the same.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> I look terrrrrrible with my natural haircolor (black). I love it on other people so I've dyed it back to my natural color a few times throughout the years - not only do I look so much older and washed out with dark hair, but I become invisible to the opposite sex. Thanks to my expert colorist, bayalage blonde is my signature color. So I agree, what you're born with isn't always the most flattering color.




IKR? I think once you find your signature color, you don't really wanna experiment with other colors. It's become your 'natural color'.


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> She's skinny? In what world?




in her own planet, in a galaxy, far, far away


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> in her own planet, in a galaxy, far, far away




[emoji1]


----------



## fightthesunrise

dangerouscurves said:


> She's skinny? In what world?




Her delusional one. What other one is there?


----------



## fightthesunrise

sdkitty said:


> I really don't ever watch these people on TV except for maybe two minutes occasionally while channel surfing.  I caught a couple of minutes last night and noticed Kim's upper lip is all puffy.  I'm sure she had nice full lips naturally.  This trend toward the fish lips drives me nuts.  Just looks fake.  I guess when you're in that family an on camera all the time, you have to keep tweaking your appearance.




I caught a couple minutes too, and over my shoulder I hear "who finally punched her in the face?!" :lolots: Her upper lip was insane.


----------



## sdkitty

fightthesunrise said:


> I caught a couple minutes too, and over my shoulder I hear "who finally punched her in the face?!" :lolots: Her upper lip was insane.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She is so natural looking and pretty in that magazine cover shoot.


----------



## Bentley1

HollieDollie said:


> Not so much 'so skinny' as 'not as fat as we were expecting'




LOL [emoji28]


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> I feel like a lot of people buy followers. Ppl are easily impressedon IG.  The "shoe queen" stilettomeup has a bunch of court cases against her.




Interesting. I briefly followed her a while back when she was building her new house only bc of the gorgeous shoe closet she had designed in the new house. Once I saw it I unfollowed her.


----------



## sabrunka

Sooo I made a comment on one of Kiki's new photos on facebook (well, new photo of North) and didn't realize it was the first post... Did I reach a new level of popularity??? I've received so many likes!!










JK I'm not actually excited, just made me laugh a bit.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Interesting. I briefly followed her a while back when she was building her new house only bc of the gorgeous shoe closet she had designed in the new house. Once I saw it I unfollowed her.



I might check out someone's Instagram or Twitter, but I bookmark it and perhaps check it out every few months...  I'm not adding to anyone's hugely inflated ego by following them and adding to their numbers.


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> Interesting. I briefly followed her a while back when she was building her new house only bc of the gorgeous shoe closet she had designed in the new house. Once I saw it I unfollowed her.



Has her account been deleted? I tried to look her up. No clue who she is, I'm guessing a blogger?


----------



## Sasha2012

It was all about the sugary treats for Kim Kardashian on Sunday.

In honour of National Ice Cream day the 34-year-old reality star took to social media to share a photo of her and husband Kanye West indulging in a couple of frosty snacks.

In the throwback snap from a trip to London two years ago, Kimye can be seen clad in evening-wear as they go to town on the waffle cone ice creams. 

Perhaps the mother-of-one is having some serious sweet cravings, as she is currently five-months-pregnant with her second child. 

Earlier in the day it was Kim's two-year-old daughter North who was chowing down on dessert and managing to smear most of it on her cherubic cheeks.

The KUWTK star shared before and after snaps to her 39.6million followers on Instagram of the tot enjoying a chocolate pancake.

North looked quite happy with how she consumed the food as she flashed a big smile behind all the melted chocolate on her face.

The youngster has been featured on social networking plenty as of late as her aunt Khloe Kardashian shared a video of her on Friday.

North was joined by older cousin Penelope Disick, aged three, in the cute clip shared with Khloe's 26.9million followers. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enjoying-chocolate-pancake.html#ixzz3gOIPoN8B


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh, Kim. We all knew you were fishing for compliments and also knew there would come a day that you could no longer "hide it". We knew you trying to hide and sorry but no one called you skinny.

Up 20 lbs in 5 months?! Even with the so called extreme nausea she had? Wow



Aww I love a good North photo! She's becoming a big girl right in front of my eyes!


----------



## pink1

Goodness North is a cutie.  Love those long eyelashes.


----------



## AEGIS

North is the best thing about Kim.
South will be the second best


----------



## AEGIS

oh in that at home pic u see North's natural curls...her hair is really curly but Kim insists on a "chic" topnot bun on this child in public


----------



## michie

OMG. North looks like Bonnie from Toy Story


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> Has her account been deleted? I tried to look her up. No clue who she is, I'm guessing a blogger?



I used to follow her on IG, but it's been over a year since I unfollowed her. 

I wonder if the lawsuits Aegis mentioned may have caused her to delete her IG?


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> I might check out someone's Instagram or Twitter, but I bookmark it and perhaps check it out every few months...  I'm not adding to anyone's hugely inflated ego by following them and adding to their numbers.




Lol, that's actually a really good idea!! [emoji106]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has previously been open about her struggles with morning sickness, sharing her difficulties on Twitter.

So it's no surprise that on Sunday the 34-year-old shared the good news that she had finally found a morning sickness cure, as prescribed by her doctor.

And it seems to be working, as on Saturday when the mom-to-be stepped out to board her private jet in Burbank she looked stunning, flaunting her ample cleaving in a low-cut, skintight dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tout-morning-sickness-cure.html#ixzz3gOlrIQ7q


----------



## knasarae

So what is the cure for morning sickness... spanks??


----------



## Oryx816

Product placement I see.... Oh, and naturally the same tired old uniform.  :yawn:


----------



## deltalady

Bentley1 said:


> I used to follow her on IG, but it's been over a year since I unfollowed her.
> 
> I wonder if the lawsuits Aegis mentioned may have caused her to delete her IG?











bisousx said:


> Has her account been deleted? I tried to look her up. No clue who she is, I'm guessing a blogger?



Her IG is thestilettomeup


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Omgosh, North just gets cuter and cuter!! I love their little laughs!

Kayne looks like he's had some practice lickin' that cone!


----------



## Bentley1

deltalady said:


> Her IG is thestilettomeup




Under the "Top" tab on IG I found a photo
She was tagged in of her closet, but when I search for her IG it says not found. So weird.
This is the photo that comes up of her shoe closet.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Wtf is that silk...thing? It reminds me of the robes/smocks you change into when you're at the salon.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> It was all about the sugary treats for Kim Kardashian on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> In honour of National Ice Cream day the 34-year-old reality star took to social media to share a photo of her and husband Kanye West indulging in a couple of frosty snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> In the throwback snap from a trip to London two years ago, Kimye can be seen clad in evening-wear as they go to town on the waffle cone ice creams.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the mother-of-one is having some serious sweet cravings, as she is currently five-months-pregnant with her second child.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the day it was Kim's two-year-old daughter North who was chowing down on dessert and managing to smear most of it on her cherubic cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> The KUWTK star shared before and after snaps to her 39.6million followers on Instagram of the tot enjoying a chocolate pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> North looked quite happy with how she consumed the food as she flashed a big smile behind all the melted chocolate on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> The youngster has been featured on social networking plenty as of late as her aunt Khloe Kardashian shared a video of her on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> North was joined by older cousin Penelope Disick, aged three, in the cute clip shared with Khloe's 26.9million followers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enjoying-chocolate-pancake.html#ixzz3gOIPoN8B





Every time there's a picture of Kanye with an ice cream, he always looks excited.


----------



## Oryx816

Why are all these kids getting her autograph, shouldn't they be stalking Winnie the Pooh?  Also, why are they reading Rolling Stone?  :smh:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'Flaunting her ample CLEAVING'?? Lol at the DM fail.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 'Flaunting her ample CLEAVING'?? Lol at the DM fail.




Lol! Is cleaving actually a word?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Is cleaving actually a word?



Lol, it's a verb of cleave. They need to proof read better or hire better writers,


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lol, it's a verb of cleave. They need to proof read better or hire better writers,




I didn't know what it meant before. I looked it up and my autocorrect didn't have this word. Thank you [emoji6]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> I didn't know what it meant before. I looked it up and my autocorrect didn't have this word. Thank you [emoji6]



No problem, doll


----------



## deltalady

Bentley1 said:


> Under the "Top" tab on IG I found a photo
> She was tagged in of her closet, but when I search for her IG it says not found. So weird.
> This is the photo that comes up of her shoe closet.
> View attachment 3070373



That's because stiletto has 1 L and 2 T's.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has previously been open about her struggles with morning sickness, sharing her difficulties on Twitter.
> 
> So it's no surprise that on Sunday the 34-year-old shared the good news that she had finally found a morning sickness cure, as prescribed by her doctor.
> 
> And it seems to be working, as on Saturday when the mom-to-be stepped out to board her private jet in Burbank she looked stunning, flaunting her ample cleaving in a low-cut, skintight dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tout-morning-sickness-cure.html#ixzz3gOlrIQ7q



So a bunch of kids just happen to be at the airport with a copy of Kim's magazine and sharpies. Yeah, I'll believe that.


----------



## Oryx816

sassys said:


> so a bunch of kids just happen to be at the airport with a copy of kim's magazine and sharpies. Yeah, i'll believe that.




+1


----------



## LavenderIce

I think those kids were put up to it by adults.  Most of the time celebs/athletes won't refuse to sign for children.


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> I feel like a lot of people buy followers. Ppl are easily impressedon IG.  The "shoe queen" stilettomeup has a bunch of court cases against her.



court cases amongst other things .. there's a long a** thread over on the alley about her and her posse


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> IKR? I think once you find your signature color, you don't really wanna experiment with other colors.* It's become your 'natural color'.*




LOL


fightthesunrise said:


> Wtf is that silk...thing? It reminds me of the robes/smocks you change into when you're at the salon.


Hahaha, it does!


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:


> So a bunch of kids just happen to be at the airport with a copy of Kim's magazine and sharpies. Yeah, I'll believe that.




It might be a field trip with Kamp Kim- where kids are taught to take selfies, Photoshop, fake workouts, shop for the best plastic surgeon, butcher proper grammar, and beard like a pro.


----------



## Sassys

Irishgal said:


> It might be a field trip with Kamp Kim- where kids are taught to take selfies, Photoshop, fake workouts, shop for the best plastic surgeon, butcher proper grammar, and beard like a pro.


 
You made me choke on my juice


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:


> You made me choke on my juice




Sorry doll! But Kant you see such a Kamp in kalifornia? It would have a waiting list lol.


----------



## Sassys

Irishgal said:


> Sorry doll! But Kant you see such a Kamp in kalifornia? It would have a waiting list lol.


 
Stop! You are going to make me pee myself


----------



## fightthesunrise

Irishgal said:


> Sorry doll! But Kant you see such a Kamp in kalifornia? It would have a waiting list lol.




Sure beats drama camp.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> She may be makeup free, but there is enough airbrushing, and use of healing tools and spot treatments to make up for the fact she isn't wearing makeup. In other words, she may as well be wearing makeup.
> 
> Nevertheless, I like her with less eye-makeup, it's usually so over the top.


She looks so evil. She has the eyes of a killer.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Stop! You are going to make me pee myself




[emoji438][emoji438][emoji438][emoji438] *run and sets newspaper under Sassys* not on the sofa k doll..


----------



## fightthesunrise

Tivo said:


> She looks so evil. She has the eyes of a killer.




I don't think that's just a coincidence. She does look evil.


----------



## pukasonqo

fightthesunrise said:


> Sure beats drama camp.




they kould run a drama kamp with two-kollege kourtney, isn't she the one and only that went to kollege and studied akting?


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> they kould run a drama kamp with two-kollege kourtney, isn't she the one and only that went to kollege and studied akting?




Do the people actually go to college to learn acting and get a degree with it?


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> Do the people actually go to college to learn acting and get a degree with it?




yup, we have NIDA (national institute of dramatic art) and many unis have theatre/acting/drama degrees here in oz


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, Yale has a drama school, that's where Meryl Strep went to school.


----------



## fightthesunrise

dangerouscurves said:


> Do the people actually go to college to learn acting and get a degree with it?




Several schools (especially in New York and California) have Dramatic Arts programs. A friend of mine went to one to get her Masters because she writes plays, and had to take several acting classes too. 

The most emotion I see from Kourtney is total indifference towards everyone except for Scott. She just looks so bored all the time. Kim should get pointers from Kourtney acting-wise. She might be dull, but she's the least fake. Though Kim's crying face is hysterical lol.


----------



## poopsie

Does she really look pregnant?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

poopsie said:


> Does she really look pregnant?



To me, she looks to be getting wider. But not much baby belly showing.


----------



## fightthesunrise

FreeSpirit71 said:


> To me, she looks to be getting wider. But not much baby belly showing.




A food baby, if anything.


----------



## zen1965

dangerouscurves said:


> Do the people actually go to college to learn acting and get a degree with it?




In Germany ( where you live if I am not mistaken) you also have such a thing called Schauspielschule and the most reputable are highly sought after.


----------



## josieblime

I think she looks pretty on the Vogue cover.  Mostly because half her face is hidden.  But also because she looks like Camille Alves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dangerouscurves said:


> Do the people actually go to college to learn acting and get a degree with it?


 
Heck yeah!  Many prestigious performing arts colleges and universities in the US and UK


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> Do the people actually go to college to learn acting and get a degree with it?



There are performing arts colleges, many people train their entire lives for their craft. That's why I am always surprised and kind of sad for performers like Nicki Minaj, Lady Gaga..  uber talented artists who worked hard their entire lives and now they're reduced to stripping and embarrassing themselves. They probably feel like they have no choice if some executive dangles the fame carrot, like "Yes I could keep my dignity and keep performing in these local shows, singing what I want to sing, wearing what I want to wear, eating ramen every night forever. Or I could do what they tell me to, because he said he'd make me a star..."


----------



## SouthTampa

bisousx said:


> There are performing arts colleges, many people train their entire lives for their craft. That's why I am always surprised and kind of sad for performers like Nicki Minaj, Lady Gaga..  uber talented artists who worked hard their entire lives and now they're reduced to stripping and embarrassing themselves. They probably feel like they have no choice if some executive dangles the fame carrot, like "Yes I could keep my dignity and keep performing in these local shows, singing what I want to sing, wearing what I want to wear, eating ramen every night forever. Or I could do what they tell me to, because he said he'd make me a star..."


Very true.   I have read that Lady GaGa is a classically trained opera singer.  Another tidbit is that she named herself after the Queen song "Radio GaGa".    Don't even get me started on Freddie Mercury.   He is my absolute favorite singer of all time and I know way too much trivia regarding his life.


----------



## knasarae

Lady Gaga sounded so good when she did that tribute to Julie Andrews.  I was like, wow I forgot she could sing lol.


----------



## charmesh

fightthesunrise said:


> Several schools (especially in New York and California) have Dramatic Arts programs. A friend of mine went to one to get her Masters because she writes plays, and had to take several acting classes too.
> 
> The most emotion I see from Kourtney is total indifference towards everyone except for Scott. She just looks so bored all the time. Kim should get pointers from Kourtney acting-wise. She might be dull, but she's the least fake. Though Kim's crying face is hysterical lol.



But Kourt couldn't get into a dramatic acting program in LA or NY. Even with her father's & Bruce's connections she had to go to a Colorado party school


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> It was all about the sugary treats for Kim Kardashian on Sunday.
> 
> In honour of National Ice Cream day the 34-year-old reality star took to social media to share a photo of her and husband Kanye West indulging in a couple of frosty snacks.
> 
> In the throwback snap from a trip to London two years ago, Kimye can be seen clad in evening-wear as they go to town on the waffle cone ice creams.
> 
> Perhaps the mother-of-one is having some serious sweet cravings, as she is currently five-months-pregnant with her second child.
> 
> Earlier in the day it was Kim's two-year-old daughter North who was chowing down on dessert and managing to smear most of it on her cherubic cheeks.
> 
> The KUWTK star shared before and after snaps to her 39.6million followers on Instagram of the tot enjoying a chocolate pancake.
> 
> North looked quite happy with how she consumed the food as she flashed a big smile behind all the melted chocolate on her face.
> 
> The youngster has been featured on social networking plenty as of late as her aunt Khloe Kardashian shared a video of her on Friday.
> 
> North was joined by older cousin Penelope Disick, aged three, in the cute clip shared with Khloe's 26.9million followers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enjoying-chocolate-pancake.html#ixzz3gOIPoN8B




She has such big, pretty eyes and those lashes  North is adorable.


----------



## sabrunka

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## fightthesunrise

charmesh said:


> But Kourt couldn't get into a dramatic acting program in LA or NY. Even with her father's & Bruce's connections she had to go to a Colorado party school




I forgot she went to Colorado. What school would want that name associated with them in the first place?


----------



## poopsie

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Sarni

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.




Lmfao!!! 

No words! Hahaha


----------



## tweegy

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.




[emoji90]


----------



## Lounorada

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.



She looks ridiculous 
These fools will do anything for 'fashion'


----------



## Croatia

[emoji33][emoji33]. I don't get it!! How can she possibly think that's attractive??
It's useful though, she'll never drown with those..


----------



## Sassys

I would LOVE to know, what rules Kim has for her assistant.

Again with all this plane travel while pregnant.

In Paris now.


----------



## whimsic

sabrunka said:


> for your viewing pleasure.



wtfffff &#128561;&#128561;


----------



## glamourous1098

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.



Thank you so much for this


----------



## Bentley1

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.




No! [emoji15]


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## pukasonqo

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.




weight watchers should use this as a diet aid, after seeing it i am off my food!
where to start? the deformed balloon that passes as her butt, the granny half calf nylons...and i am sure kanye thinks this is ground breaking...


----------



## labelwhore04

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.



This photographer is trolling her, im positive.


----------



## bunnyr

SouthTampa said:


> Very true.   I have read that Lady GaGa is a classically trained opera singer.  Another tidbit is that she named herself after the Queen song "Radio GaGa".    Don't even get me started on Freddie Mercury.   He is my absolute favorite singer of all time and I know way too much trivia regarding his life.







knasarae said:


> Lady Gaga sounded so good when she did that tribute to Julie Andrews.  I was like, wow I forgot she could sing lol.




Lady gaga is consistently out of tune... That's what's consistent about her singing. And very high squeezed nasal sound. Her edited/ engineered voice sounds "normal".


----------



## AshTx.1

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.



Omg!!!!!! That's terrible!


----------



## bunnycat

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has previously been open about her struggles with morning sickness, sharing her difficulties on Twitter.
> 
> So it's no surprise that on Sunday the 34-year-old shared the good news that she had finally found a morning sickness cure, as prescribed by her doctor.
> 
> And it seems to be working, as on Saturday when the mom-to-be stepped out to board her private jet in Burbank she looked stunning, flaunting her ample cleaving in a low-cut, skintight dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tout-morning-sickness-cure.html#ixzz3gOlrIQ7q



 I'm confused. This medication is just an antihistamine combined with vitamin B6?


----------



## arnott

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

bunnycat said:


> I'm confused. This medication is just an antihistamine combined with vitamin B6?




Yep, antihistamines (diphenhydramine or Benadryl) have been known to help upset stomachs and b6 is often given for morning sickness.  There used to also be a Unisom (which is also diphenhydramine) and B6 combo prescribed separately for morning sickness, which is effectively the same thing.


----------



## stylemepretty

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.


.


----------



## sdkitty

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.


what is she thinking?
does she really think that's attractive?
does anyone?


----------



## ChanelMommy

What? Please tell me that photo is photoshopped? My eyes!


----------



## arnott

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.



She reminds me of Big Butt from Tiny Toons.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpjPzlY7QT8

http://tinytoons.wikia.com/wiki/BigButt


----------



## dangerouscurves

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.




Girl! You owe us a warning!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! You owe us a warning!!!!



Yes! And a spoiler tag!!


----------



## StopHammertime

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.




Reminds me of a piece of chicken.


----------



## Sasha2012

Vogue Espana August 2015 issue

via Tumblr


----------



## knasarae

wrong thread


----------



## ByeKitty

I love how they let her wear oversized pajamas and trainers  Those photos are pretty... She should try wearing less OTT make-up in real life.


----------



## Sasha2012

Vogue Espana August 2015 issue

via Tumblr


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Vogue Espana August 2015 issue
> 
> via Tumblr




Wonder why they have her covering her face so much?!?!?! It looks odd.


----------



## michie

Wow. There's something subliminal in all these pics, I'll bet...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like this photo shoot, she needs to do more pics like these instead of her usual OTT nudies.


----------



## knasarae

bunnyr said:


> Lady gaga is consistently out of tune... That's what's consistent about her singing. And very high squeezed nasal sound. Her edited/ engineered voice sounds "normal".



I don't follow her too much but that tribute she sang live and sounded great.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sabrunka said:


> For your viewing pleasure.




Is this real life? 

I seriously don't get who would think this is cute!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She looks good without all the extra makeup. Nice and comfortable looking!


----------



## sabrunka

Lol! I'm so sorry for breaking everyones computer screens (and eyes) without a warning


----------



## DiorT

StopHammertime said:


> Wonder why they have her covering her face so much?!?!?! It looks odd.



Yeah..was going to ask the same thing....odd..


----------



## Sasha2012

If there's one thing to be said about Kim Kardashian, it's that she's not shy. 

And the reality star, who is currently pregnant with her second child, didn't hold back when it came to her fashion choice as she stepped out for dinner in Paris on Monday night.

The 34-year-old displayed plenty of her famous and very ample cleavage as she arrived for dinner at the Ferdi restaurant in the French capital, looking every inch her usual flashy self.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-dress-heads-dinner-Paris.html#ixzz3gXCxW3W7


----------



## michie

StopHammertime said:


> Wonder why they have her covering her face so much?!?!?! It looks odd.



...and one eye...


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> I don't follow her too much but that tribute she sang live and sounded great.



Pitch and tone correcting microphones!  Think Taylor Swift.

She did sound great.  I want to hear them without their voice correcting microphones, though.


----------



## Jayne1

StopHammertime said:


> Wonder why they have her covering her face so much?!?!?! It looks odd.



She's being reflective!  She's thinking!  lol


----------



## sugarsam

Her butt must be massive this time around since she's always covering it up.


----------



## Sasha2012

She likes to make a statement with increasingly revealing maternity wear.

And Kim Kardashian looked glamorous as ever when she hit the designer boutiques on Paris' ultra expensive Avenue Montaigne on Tuesday morning as her quest for the perfect wardrobe continues.

The 34-year-old reality star - who is expecting her second child with her husband Kanye West - put on her usual busty display in a chic cream top with a dangerously low-cut neckline as she turned heads in the French capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...daring-low-cut-shops-Paris.html#ixzz3gXBNQAqu


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> Pitch and tone correcting microphones!  Think Taylor Swift.
> 
> She did sound great.  I want to hear them without their voice correcting microphones, though.



Wow for real??! I had no idea those things existed!


----------



## bunnyr

Jayne1 said:


> Pitch and tone correcting microphones!  Think Taylor Swift.
> 
> She did sound great.  I want to hear them without their voice correcting microphones, though.




I've heard enough of her bad intonation "live" versions to know aside from these they auto tune you in real time.


----------



## Oryx816

I wish I hadn't read the article...
More drivel about how tight they are as a family through thick and thin (hello, Rob!), and how she works out hard DAILY and has TWO personal trainers to maintain her figure.  Lol!  

One funny morsel (which will come as a surprise to no one here) is that she admitted to having to suck in her stomach and hold her breath when posing for photos during the Met Gala.  She also said she pigged out so much on the Chinese food at the gala that she wasn't able to fit into a dress she planned to wear to the after parties; so she went home.  Smh....


----------



## .pursefiend.

if her breast were covered up she would look cute in that grey-ige outfit.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> I love how they let her wear oversized pajamas and trainers  Those photos are pretty... She should try wearing less OTT make-up in real life.



I agree!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Her a** looks like a sumo wrestler in those other pics though! Jeezus!


----------



## charmesh

StopHammertime said:


> Wonder why they have her covering her face so much?!?!?! It looks odd.


Because it isn't her photo shoot. It's her ring's photo shoot


----------



## Lounorada

She looks so uncomfortable in that beige outfit.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> I wish I hadn't read the article...
> More drivel about how tight they are as a family through thick and thin (hello, Rob!), and how she works out hard DAILY and has TWO personal trainers to maintain her figure.  Lol!
> 
> One funny morsel (which will come as a surprise to no one here) is that she admitted to having to suck in her stomach and hold her breath when posing for photos during the Met Gala.  She also said she pigged out so much on the Chinese food at the gala that she wasn't able to fit into a dress she planned to wear to the after parties; so she went home.  Smh....



When were those pics taken? She looks so natural and relaxed there, complete opposite of the way she looks now.


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> if her breast were covered up she would look cute in that grey-ige outfit.


 
Agree.


----------



## VickyB

Toned down make is the way she should go. I cannot understand the concept behind the images though. WTH?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> If there's one thing to be said about Kim Kardashian, it's that she's not shy.
> 
> And the reality star, who is currently pregnant with her second child, didn't hold back when it came to her fashion choice as she stepped out for dinner in Paris on Monday night.
> 
> The 34-year-old displayed plenty of her famous and very ample cleavage as she arrived for dinner at the Ferdi restaurant in the French capital, looking every inch her usual flashy self.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-dress-heads-dinner-Paris.html#ixzz3gXCxW3W7



And here we go with the Stupid make up again. I think her sisters call her Kakes because of all the make up she cakes on!!!


----------



## Jayne1

bunnyr said:


> I've heard enough of her bad intonation "live" versions to know aside from these they auto tune you in real time.



Yes, without their voice correcting microphones, acts like Taylor Swift and Katy Perry couldn't sing "live."


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She likes to make a statement with increasingly revealing maternity wear.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian looked glamorous as ever when she hit the designer boutiques on Paris' ultra expensive Avenue Montaigne on Tuesday morning as her quest for the perfect wardrobe continues.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star - who is expecting her second child with her husband Kanye West - put on her usual busty display in a chic cream top with a dangerously low-cut neckline as she turned heads in the French capital.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...daring-low-cut-shops-Paris.html#ixzz3gXBNQAqu



Yep, it's finally here...whale migration season!!


----------



## Jikena

Looks like her boobs are about to explode in those last pics lol. There's one pic in particular where you can see big blue veins on one of them.


----------



## Stansy

VickyB said:


> Yep, it's finally here...whale migration season!!



:lolots:


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She likes to make a statement with increasingly revealing maternity wear.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian looked glamorous as ever when she hit the designer boutiques on Paris' ultra expensive Avenue Montaigne on Tuesday morning as her quest for the perfect wardrobe continues.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star - who is expecting her second child with her husband Kanye West - put on her usual busty display in a chic cream top with a dangerously low-cut neckline as she turned heads in the French capital.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...daring-low-cut-shops-Paris.html#ixzz3gXBNQAqu


I know she's a reality "star" but I just can't accept that she gets all this attention and money from what?  making a porn video with her boyfriend and having her mother spin it into a TV show?
I guess it's the culture today but it's just wrong to me. Seeing her surrounded by paps and "fans" as if she was a real movie star or something just annoys me to no end.
At least her husband does apparently have some talent (even if I'm not a fan)


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I know she's a reality "star" but *I just can't accept that she gets all this attention and money from what?  making a porn video with her boyfriend and having her mother spin it into a TV show?*
> I guess it's the culture today but it's just wrong to me. *Seeing her surrounded by paps and "fans" as if she was a real movie star or something just annoys me to no end*.
> At least her husband does apparently have some talent (even if I'm not a fan)


----------



## Bzemom

She and her family are profitable hustlers. For years we all ask why is she famous, when will she go away, let's run and look at what she did or wore today so we can criticize her. All those hits get her the views needed to be a money maker for advertising for all the sites, shows, ads. Who else in pop culture has made such a profitable existence of the world criticizing and ridiculing her and her family. Kim and Kardashian threads get the most traffic from folks that want to poke fun, and they ride that ridicule to the bank.


----------



## Lounorada

Photoshop fail... her eyes look like they're are going in opposite directions, wtf?! 







The Vogue Espana editorial is... strange. 
ALL the pics of her in the blue pyjamas are really quite creepy  
The covering of her mouth in a lot of the pics is odd and awkward too...

An overall 'WTF?' editorial.


----------



## knics33

^Hahahahaha that gif is everything. She is much more appealing when she goes more natural. She looks SO MUCH BETTER with minimal makeup.


----------



## Sassys

Why is her assistant filming lol

It is 80 degrees right now in Paris.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

sdkitty said:


> I know she's a reality "star" but I just can't accept that she gets all this attention and money from what?  making a porn video with her boyfriend and having her mother spin it into a TV show?
> I guess it's the culture today but it's just wrong to me. Seeing her surrounded by paps and "fans" as if she was a real movie star or something just annoys me to no end.
> At least her husband does apparently have some talent (even if I'm not a fan)



 Well said!!! They're treated in this country like they're royalty! It sickens me, but yet I just keep reading the articles anyway.:shame:


----------



## whimsic

I don't mind the coats anymore, although she still looks like a fool wearing them in the summer. They prevent us from seeing that awful a$$ in those tight clothes she's wearing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> Photoshop fail... her eyes look like they're are going in opposite directions, wtf?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vogue Espana editorial is... strange.
> ALL the pics of her in the blue pyjamas are really quite creepy
> The covering of her mouth in a lot of the pics is odd and awkward too...
> 
> An overall 'WTF?' editorial.



I had a closer look at the pic to see what you were talking about and   it looks so funny


----------



## Jayne1

Someone sent this to me, don't know where it's from.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> Why is her assistant filming lol
> 
> It is 80 degrees right now in Paris.




i am trying to work out if the assistant was goose stomping...that foot middair (or was she planning to kick kimbo in the rear and changed her mind?)


----------



## Wildflower22

I just saw in F21 a million different lab coats. Guess the K trend is catching on!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been putting on a rather busty display during her recent trip to France.

But pregnant Kim Kardashian opted to cover up her curves in a form-fitting ensemble as she ran errands in Paris on Tuesday afternoon.

The reality star was seen leaving couture fashion designer Alexandre Vautheirs office in a stylish ensemble, which kept her growing bump under wraps.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ontinues-run-errands-Paris.html#ixzz3gZjRUlln


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kim can never get her undergarments right, like ever. How hard is it to get your correct size?


----------



## lovemysavior

I'm over the stretch long skirt outfits already. She just started her pregnancy so I wonder if that's all she's going to wear... :/


----------



## Bentley1

StopHammertime said:


> Wonder why they have her covering her face so much?!?!?! It looks odd.




That's what I was just going to ask. Why the heck is she covering her face in 90 percent of the photos. With her hand, her hair, her knee, her shirt, the drapes lol such an odd shoot. I guess they're trying to cover that strange apeish look she has around her mouth/nose area.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> Someone sent this to me, don't know where it's from.



hahahhaha I LOL'd for real!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Why does her butt look so much smaller too??

I don't think these pics are recent. She can't fool us.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> Why is her assistant filming lol
> 
> It is 80 degrees right now in Paris.




To feed Kim's delusions of being the most important person? She needs at least one camera on her at a time.

I love Kim's jacket. Just, you know, not with that train wreck of an outfit. It would look so much better belted, in my opinion.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Vogue Espana August 2015 issue
> 
> via Tumblr



KIm has always had bad dark circles, so no way these pics were not retouched or as usual she is lying about not wearing makeup.


----------



## VickyB

Anybody have the 411 on her PA? God, can't even begin to guess all the ridiculous things that are included in her job description. One the other hand, she probably laughs harder than anybody else at their job.


----------



## baglover1973

charmesh said:


> But Kourt couldn't get into a dramatic acting program in LA or NY. Even with her father's & Bruce's connections she had to go to a Colorado party school




She went to Asu in Arizona


----------



## fightthesunrise

baglover1973 said:


> She went to Asu in Arizona




You're right, she did. I was confusing her with someone else from reality tv. I just looked and she went to school in Texas, too, apparently.


----------



## chowlover2

VickyB said:


> Anybody have the 411 on her PA? God, can't even begin to guess all the ridiculous things that are included in her job description. One the other hand, she probably laughs harder than anybody else at their job.




It's funny you mention that. Do you watch " Flipping Out " on Bravo? Jeff Lewis was doing press for the new season, and they hired someone who used to work for Kris Jenner. They are thrilled with him and thinking about putting their cards on the cars around Jenner communications offices to recruit more people-LOL!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

chowlover2 said:


> It's funny you mention that. Do you watch " Flipping Out " on Bravo? Jeff Lewis was doing press for the new season, and they hired someone who used to work for Kris Jenner. They are thrilled with him and thinking about putting their cards on the cars around Jenner communications offices to recruit more people-LOL!



I wonder if it's the tea-spiller from last year?


----------



## baglover1973

fightthesunrise said:


> You're right, she did. I was confusing her with someone else from reality tv. I just looked and she went to school in Texas, too, apparently.



I only know because that is where I went to college


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I wonder if it's the tea-spiller from last year?




It's a guy, he's very quiet on the show, he's Gage's assistant. One of the first people who has worked there and acts professional-LOL! Most of the assistants have been train wrecks.


----------



## VickyB

chowlover2 said:


> It's funny you mention that. Do you watch " Flipping Out " on Bravo? Jeff Lewis was doing press for the new season, and they hired someone who used to work for Kris Jenner. They are thrilled with him and thinking about putting their cards on the cars around Jenner communications offices to recruit more people-LOL!


Thanks and I do watch Flipping Out!!


----------



## CherryKitty

Kim is quite beautiful without all the layers of makeup. I still find it interesting how her face has changed so much since the show first began. I'm bad at judging plastic surgery -- is the general consensus that she has indeed had work done? It's really a shame to see so many young women go through these procedures.


----------



## stylemepretty

Ugh. I can't with Kim and her morning sickness claims. She said she's gained 20lbs already. I'm due a week before her and have had hyperemesis gravidarum for the past five months. I've been too sick to leave the house and have lost 20lbs. I've been in hospital for the past 10 hours hooked up to IV fluids for dehydration. She's just using morning sickness for sympathy and attention. Makes me mad when there are so many pregnant women who are genuinely suffering with this.


----------



## pukasonqo

stylemepretty said:


> Ugh. I can't with Kim and her morning sickness claims. She said she's gained 20lbs already. I'm due a week before her and have had hyperemesis gravidarum for the past five months. I've been too sick to leave the house and have lost 20lbs. I've been in hospital for the past 10 hours hooked up to IV fluids for dehydration. She's just using morning sickness for sympathy and attention. Makes me mad when there are so many pregnant women who are genuinely suffering with this.




take care, yup, is hard when so many people are actually sick and someone like kimbo makes up a story just to feel relevant


----------



## AlbertsLove

I had morning sickness all 9 months. First 3 months lost 10 lbs. Never gained it back.


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> Ugh. I can't with Kim and her morning sickness claims. She said she's gained 20lbs already. I'm due a week before her and have had hyperemesis gravidarum for the past five months. I've been too sick to leave the house and have lost 20lbs. I've been in hospital for the past 10 hours hooked up to IV fluids for dehydration. She's just using morning sickness for sympathy and attention. Makes me mad when there are so many pregnant women who are genuinely suffering with this.




Agreed.  It is despicable when people like Kimbecile feign illness for attention.  I rarely believe a word that comes out of her mouth, although I actively try to never hear her speak.  

Anyway, I hope you are on the mend soon.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're the couple that are rarely apart, but Kim Kardashian was massively missing her man, rapper Kanye West, while on a photoshoot in Paris on Wednesday.

The 34-year-old, who is pregnant with his second child, looked leggy as she paid tribute to the 37-year-old by wearing nothing but a T-shirt with his face on it.

The stunner captioned the image with the words, 'All day,' showing how her love for her spouse and the father of her two-year-old daughter North, hasn't faded.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-just-Kanye-West-T-shirt.html#ixzz3gcAvxIeJ


----------



## YSoLovely

pukasonqo said:


> take care, yup, is hard when so many people are actually sick and someone like *kimbo makes up a story just to feel relevant*




And to get $$$$. She's promoting morning sickness pills on twitter. It's all fake with that family.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

stylemepretty said:


> Ugh. I can't with Kim and her morning sickness claims. She said she's gained 20lbs already. I'm due a week before her and have had hyperemesis gravidarum for the past five months. I've been too sick to leave the house and have lost 20lbs. I've been in hospital for the past 10 hours hooked up to IV fluids for dehydration. She's just using morning sickness for sympathy and attention. Makes me mad when there are so many pregnant women who are genuinely suffering with this.



Omgosh you poor thing! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Oryx816

^ DF is something else..."leggy"...lol!

Very alien looking here.


----------



## Sassys

Kim's makeup artist is getting big heat on Instagram. He is taking credit for the Vogue shoot and people are going in, if she is makeup free why would you need to be at the shoot. He claims he only put lip balm on her and curled her lashes.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Kim's makeup artist is getting big heat on Instagram. He is taking credit for the Vogue shoot and people are going in, if she is makeup free why would you need to be at the shoot. He claims he only put lip balm on her and curled her lashes.




You need a professional MUA for that?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

YSoLovely said:


> And to get $$$$. She's promoting morning sickness pills on twitter. It's all fake with that family.




This girl will promote anything! At least have some standards.


----------



## Bentley1

YSoLovely said:


> You need a professional MUA for that?




[emoji23][emoji106]I can't!


----------



## fightthesunrise

YSoLovely said:


> You need a professional MUA for that?




I imagine she can't do anything by herself, she has to be waited on hand and foot. In her delusional little world, she's fashion royalty, so she deserves it.


----------



## Encore Hermes

VickyB said:


> *Anybody have the 411 on her PA? *God, can't even begin to guess all the ridiculous things that are included in her job description. One the other hand, she probably laughs harder than anybody else at their job.



Someone on the Kanye music forum 'Kanye to the' outed LPG member there,(former member here) as being Steph. they took _most_ of the info down so no clue at all if true. Superfan or Steph, posts pics etc. in the kimye thread for the mostly men, Kanye ride or die fans.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been putting on a rather busty display during her recent trip to France.
> 
> But pregnant Kim Kardashian opted to cover up her curves in a form-fitting ensemble as she ran errands in Paris on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> The reality star was seen leaving couture fashion designer Alexandre Vautheirs office in a stylish ensemble, which kept her growing bump under wraps.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ontinues-run-errands-Paris.html#ixzz3gZjRUlln



Are we still saying she isn't pregnant? Cuz I spot a definite bump...


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Someone on the Kanye music forum 'Kanye to the' outed LPG member there,*(former member here)* as being Steph. they took _most_ of the info down so no clue at all if true. Superfan or Steph, posts pics etc. in the kimye thread for the mostly men, Kanye ride or die fans.



Hmmmmm....


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Are we still saying she isn't pregnant? Cuz I spot a definite bump...


 

Kim is not smart enough to fake a pregnancy. She can't even keep her lies straight. we bust her all the time on them.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> It's funny you mention that. Do you watch " Flipping Out " on Bravo? Jeff Lewis was doing press for the new season, and they hired someone who used to work for Kris Jenner. They are thrilled with him and thinking about putting their cards on the cars around Jenner communications offices to recruit more people-LOL!





chowlover2 said:


> It's a guy, he's very quiet on the show, he's Gage's assistant. One of the first people who has worked there and acts professional-LOL! Most of the assistants have been train wrecks.



Yep, he went into detail aboutit on Wendy... Link below

https://youtu.be/98iHUtM-hfI?t=30m35s
*
Start at the 30 Min 35  Sec mark.*




Sassys said:


> Kim's makeup artist is getting big heat on Instagram. He is taking credit for the Vogue shoot and people are going in, if she is makeup free why would you need to be at the shoot. He claims he only put lip balm on her and curled her lashes.





YSoLovely said:


> You need a professional MUA for that?


Lies they tell!


----------



## afcgirl

You don't necessarily throw up/lose weight from morning sickness.

I had it the first three months of each of my pregnancies and never threw up.  I actually felt better eating carby things like pizza so I continued to gain weight.  Obviously I did not have a severe form though.


----------



## Stansy

stylemepretty said:


> Ugh. I can't with Kim and her morning sickness claims. She said she's gained 20lbs already. I'm due a week before her and have had hyperemesis gravidarum for the past five months. I've been too sick to leave the house and have lost 20lbs. I've been in hospital for the past 10 hours hooked up to IV fluids for dehydration. She's just using morning sickness for sympathy and attention. Makes me mad when there are so many pregnant women who are genuinely suffering with this.


----------



## Stansy

Sasha2012 said:


> They're the couple that are rarely apart, but Kim Kardashian was massively missing her man, rapper Kanye West, while on a photoshoot in Paris on Wednesday.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who is pregnant with his second child, looked leggy as she paid tribute to the 37-year-old by wearing nothing but a T-shirt with his face on it.
> 
> The stunner captioned the image with the words, 'All day,' showing how her love for her spouse and the father of her two-year-old daughter North, hasn't faded.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-just-Kanye-West-T-shirt.html#ixzz3gcAvxIeJ



Did I miss summer and it is Halloween already?


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> You need a professional MUA for that?


I'm sure she was wearing makeup......I guess they think we were all born yesterday


----------



## Bzemom

Encore Hermes said:


> Someone on the Kanye music forum 'Kanye to the' outed LPG member there,(former member here) as being Steph. they took _most_ of the info down so no clue at all if true. Superfan or Steph, posts pics etc. in the kimye thread for the mostly men, Kanye ride or die fans.



Steph??? Girl is busy on alot of sites.


----------



## Bzemom

That make up artist is one bad man. Stealing credit from the PhotoShop artist!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Bzemom said:


> That make up artist is one bad man. Stealing credit from the PhotoShop artist!!!!




worst! klaiming that, somehow, he improved on perfektion as if that was possible!


----------



## Lounorada

Kim got dragged on instagram for promoting that 'morning sickness drug'...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ss-drug-pulled-shells-birth-defect-fears.html


----------



## VickyB

Could somebody please tell me the reason for Kakes' two minute trip to Paris?????  The amount of traveling she does is obsurd. Doesn't she have somebody to sit down with her calendar to schedule events and travel in a way that coincide??? Why is she constantly circumnavigating the globe?????


----------



## YSoLovely

VickyB said:


> Could somebody please tell me the reason for Kakes' two minute trip to Paris?????  The amount of traveling she does is obsurd. Doesn't she have somebody to sit down with her calendar to schedule events and travel in a way that coincide??? Why is she constantly circumnavigating the globe?????




Photoshoot with Riccardo last night + getting fitted for her maternity Balmain by Olivier the night before.


----------



## shoegal

Lounorada said:


> Kim got dragged on instagram for promoting that 'morning sickness drug'...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ss-drug-pulled-shells-birth-defect-fears.html




She should. Kim comes off as very weak. And I firmly believe this kind of behavior reinforces that she's not very maternal. There are so many other options for morning sickness besides drugs. But I wish them luck.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Kim got dragged on instagram for promoting that 'morning sickness drug'...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ss-drug-pulled-shells-birth-defect-fears.html



Anything for a buck.


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> Could somebody please tell me the reason for Kakes' two minute trip to Paris?????  The amount of traveling she does is obsurd. Doesn't she have somebody to sit down with her calendar to schedule events and travel in a way that coincide??? Why is she constantly circumnavigating the globe?????



Photoshoot.

Does she get paid for these shoots?


----------



## Sassys

WTF is she wearing now???? What is the point of wearing spanx, if you use a sweater/coat to cover up????


----------



## Oryx816

^ undergarment challenged as usual


----------



## whimsic

Wtf is this?! Will she pee in it when she's on the plane? Gosh whoever dressed her must he laughing so hard.


----------



## shoegal

Wow.... I like the sweater though


----------



## berrydiva

I really like that sweatercoat. That outfit is just so amazingly tragic.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> WTF is she wearing now???? What is the point of wearing spanx, if you use a sweater/coat to cover up????


 
A onesie with spanx underneath... 






I just can't understand these foolish shenanigans.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> WTF is she wearing now???? What is the point of wearing spanx, if you use a sweater/coat to cover up????




Omg, I can't! A unitard! This bish is wearing a unitard! [emoji28]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I just don't understand why they all have that weird upper vag part. They are some oddly shaped females.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> WTF is she wearing now???? What is the point of wearing spanx, if you use a sweater/coat to cover up????



 She can't be serious.


----------



## usmcwifey

Sasha2012 said:


> They're the couple that are rarely apart, but Kim Kardashian was massively missing her man, rapper Kanye West, while on a photoshoot in Paris on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old, who is pregnant with his second child, looked leggy as she paid tribute to the 37-year-old by wearing nothing but a T-shirt with his face on it.
> 
> 
> 
> The stunner captioned the image with the words, 'All day,' showing how her love for her spouse and the father of her two-year-old daughter North, hasn't faded.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-just-Kanye-West-T-shirt.html#ixzz3gcAvxIeJ




She's starting to look like a man in drag....seriously [emoji15]


----------



## gillianna

If she wants to wear a tacky dirty looking onsie why can't she do designer in one on Kayne's high fashion Amish spank designs.  It would give his fashion brand some free press.


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> They're the couple that are rarely apart, but Kim Kardashian was massively missing her man, rapper Kanye West, while on a photoshoot in Paris on Wednesday.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who is pregnant with his second child, looked leggy as she paid tribute to the 37-year-old by wearing nothing but a T-shirt with his face on it.
> 
> The stunner captioned the image with the words, 'All day,' showing how her love for her spouse and the father of her two-year-old daughter North, hasn't faded.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-just-Kanye-West-T-shirt.html#ixzz3gcAvxIeJ



Those eyeliner wings...OMG. I've seen better wings on Always Pads.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> WTF is she wearing now???? What is the point of wearing spanx, if you use a sweater/coat to cover up????



OMG! I can almost see the baby's screaming face!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Those eyeliner wings...OMG. I've seen better wings on Always Pads.


----------



## fightthesunrise

whimsic said:


> Wtf is this?! Will she pee in it when she's on the plane? Gosh whoever dressed her must he laughing so hard.




Either my eyes are deceiving me, but she's wearing an effing unitard. For someone who already struggles with bladder control AND is pregnant, that is one hell of a combination.


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> Those eyeliner wings...OMG. I've seen better wings on Always Pads.




[emoji28][emoji106]


----------



## Sarni

OMG...she is consistent. I'll give her that!  Hideous!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Bentley1 said:


> Omg, I can't! A unitard! This bish is wearing a unitard! [emoji28]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can you imagine trying to wriggle that thing down in an airplane bathroom?

Also, when I was pregnant, anything tight around my waist felt SO AWFUL, I don't know how she does it.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Can you imagine trying to wriggle that thing down in an airplane bathroom?
> 
> Also, when I was pregnant, anything tight around my waist felt SO AWFUL, I don't know how she does it.



We have seen pics of them wear one outfit to the airport and sweats on the plane. I can't believe her dumb a$$ is wearing this stuff on a 12hr flight


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> We have seen pics of them wear one outfit to the airport and sweats on the plane. I can't believe her dumb a$$ is wearing this stuff on a 12hr flight



Yeah, I forgot how important the "walking through the airport" pics were to them.  Ugh.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> We have seen pics of them wear one outfit to the airport and sweats on the plane. I can't believe her dumb a$$ is wearing this stuff on a 12hr flight


Last time I took a long haul, I walked right through LAX to transfer gates wearing my comfy walking slippers, leggings, and a long cardigan. All I wanted was my meal, a cocktail and to go to sleep.


----------



## fightthesunrise

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, I forgot how important the "walking through the airport" pics were to them.  Ugh.




That doesn't explain the unitard. She belongs in the circus.


----------



## morgan20

VickyB said:


> OMG! I can almost see the baby's screaming face!!!!




Yes OMG I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Crystalina

The more we keep talking about these people, the more $$$$ they make! [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## Sasha2012

As she claims to be nearly five months pregnant, several fans have wondered where her baby bump is.

But Kim Kardashian's burgeoning baby belly certainly seems to be shaping up.

The 34-year-old reality star proudly showed off every curve of her stomach during an outing in Calabasas, California on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-sheer-black-catsuit-LA.html#ixzz3ggkFu7f3


----------



## Bentley1

Crystalina said:


> The more we keep talking about these people, the more $$$$ they make! [emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;




I know! You're so right! 
But it's like a freak show. One a bigger freak than the other. And they just get more bizarre by the day. I just can't seem to look away. [emoji102][emoji85]


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> As she claims to be nearly five months pregnant, several fans have wondered where her baby bump is.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kim Kardashian's burgeoning baby belly certainly seems to be shaping up.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star proudly showed off every curve of her stomach during an outing in Calabasas, California on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-sheer-black-catsuit-LA.html#ixzz3ggkFu7f3




No wonder she has been wearing the dusters...


----------



## Oryx816

Ugh!  That dumpy a$$ is squarely in Mama June territory.  

I never thought I would say this but she needs to bring back the trench coats and Bea Arthur style long cardigans.  That rump is colossal!


----------



## poopsie

Oryx816 said:


> Ugh!  That dumpy a$$ is squarely in Mama June territory.
> 
> I never thought I would say this but she needs to bring back the trench coats and Bea Arthur style long cardigans.  *That rump is colossal!*




It has ripples!!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> Ugh!  That dumpy a$$ is squarely in Mama June territory.
> 
> I never thought I would say this but she needs to bring back the trench coats and Bea Arthur style long cardigans.  That rump is colossal!




Colossal and, worst of all, deformed!


----------



## stylemepretty

Yikes! I can see why she wears the coats.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> Ugh!  That dumpy a$$ is squarely in Mama June territory.
> 
> I never thought I would say this but she needs to bring back the trench coats and Bea Arthur style long cardigans.  That rump is colossal!



That's just what I was fixing to post!! Bring back the lab coat! Omg.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She has totally jacked herself up. I can't get over why someone would deliberately do that to themselves??!?! And on top of it, PAY money to look like that! She'd look fine if it weren't for that humungous a** and thighs. Gravity is starting to take over with whatever it is she's had done. Good lerd!


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> She has totally jacked herself up. I can't get over why someone would deliberately do that to themselves??!?! And on top of it, PAY money to look like that! She'd look fine if it weren't for that humungous a** and thighs. Gravity is starting to take over with whatever it is she's had done. Good lerd!




Exactly!  I wouldn't want my bunda to look like that even if someone PAID ME, let alone pay for that sack of hot cottage cheese.  She will age so horribly....and I am here for it!


----------



## knasarae

Sasha2012 said:


> As she claims to be nearly five months pregnant, several fans have wondered where her baby bump is.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian's burgeoning baby belly certainly seems to be shaping up.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star proudly showed off every curve of her stomach during an outing in Calabasas, California on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-sheer-black-catsuit-LA.html#ixzz3ggkFu7f3



I ain't gon lie, I love that coat!


----------



## whimsic

Lol her *** gains all the baby weight.  Guess that's what happens when u get lipo everywhere else.


----------



## AshTx.1

Dear lawd!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

Same side eye I had when I saw this outfit...


----------



## michie

Same body as an Oompa Loompa


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Same side eye I had when I saw this outfit...


That photo is absolutely tragic and so is she. 
I guess the pap that took this picture isn't on their payroll seeing as they captured her in her natural, unfortunate state


----------



## shoegal

Lounorada said:


> That photo is absolutely tragic and so is she.
> I guess the pap that took this picture isn't on their payroll...




I'm surprised there are no photos from behind


----------



## Lounorada

shoegal said:


> I'm surprised there are no photos from behind



ush: Please, let there be none!


----------



## sr1856

lounorada said:


> ush: Please, let there be none!


+1


----------



## Ms.parker123

No wonder why she wears those coats. YIKES!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Same side eye I had when I saw this outfit...




She kind of reminds me of the Penguin in the Batman movies...


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> She kind of reminds me if the Penguin in the Batman movies...


----------



## Ladybug09

looks like underwear and a bra to me...no spanx.



Lounorada said:


> A onesie with spanx underneath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't understand these foolish shenanigans.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> looks like underwear and a bra to me...no spanx.


 
You can tell the spanx, by the line/stitching down her stomach


----------



## redney

Is this the same unitard she wore when departing Paris? So she flew 12 hours and then went out shopping. No change of clothes? Disgusting just like Kourt sometimes.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> She kind of reminds me if the Penguin in the Batman movies...


 
OMG, yes! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> You can tell the spanx, by the line/stitching down her stomach



I'm shocked spanx come that large. Perhaps she stitched 2 together?


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> looks like underwear and a bra to me...no spanx.




There's definitely spanx under there or some sort of shapewear...


----------



## fightthesunrise

VickyB said:


> I'm shocked spanx come that large. Perhaps she stitched 2 together?




Keep in mind how short she is. So it might not actually BE that big size-wise, but because she's short (plus that unfortunate behind), she looks bigger.


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> I'm shocked spanx come that large. Perhaps she stitched 2 together?


 
They make maternity spanx


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> They make maternity spanx




I think she meant for her boo tay! [emoji23]


----------



## pursegrl12

Lounorada said:


> There's definitely spanx under there or some sort of shapewear...




that's unfortunate considering there is no "shaping" going on........


----------



## redney

pursegrl12 said:


> that's unfortunate considering there is no "shaping" going on........



Truth!


----------



## Lounorada

pursegrl12 said:


> that's unfortunate considering there is no "shaping" going on........


----------



## michie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I think she meant for her boo tay! [emoji23]



Then it's maternity Spanx on backwards...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

michie said:


> Then it's maternity Spanx on backwards...




Maternity Spanx for twins on backwards!


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> ush: Please, let there be none!




Lol +1


----------



## Bentley1

VickyB said:


> I'm shocked spanx come that large. Perhaps she stitched 2 together?




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## fightthesunrise

michie said:


> Then it's maternity Spanx on backwards...




What's she going to do when she starts showing more? Sew two together?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She needs to stop messing with Spanx and get a faja, it's the only garment that can tame that mess!


----------



## Sassys

I'm still trying to figure out why she even agreed to get pregnant again, since she hated it so much the 1st time. Did Kanye's lawyer increase her marriage payment if she did it again and have a boy.


----------



## VickyB

michie said:


> Then it's maternity Spanx on backwards...


----------



## VickyB

pursegrl12 said:


> that's unfortunate considering there is no "shaping" going on........


----------



## usmcwifey

I kind of want to feel bad for her because I remember gaining 50 lbs on my tiny frame when I got pregnant and just could not figure out how to dress my pregnant body if my life depended on it [emoji20] but Kim ....not only is this the second pregnancy she is dressing horridly in...but she created this massively deformed body she now has so because of that my tiny ounce of pity has disappeared! She's one of those people who just doesn't know when to stop with all the enhancements...or maybe she just can't....


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why she even agreed to get pregnant again, since she hated it so much the 1st time. Did Kanye's lawyer increase her marriage payment if she did it again and have a boy.




To stay relevant? To have an excuse to stuff her face and not wear makeup 24/7?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh dear gawd.

*Kim Kardashian Channels Audrey Hepburn With A Bike And Clip On Bangs *








Kim Kardashian channels Audrey Hepburn with clip on bangs and the iconic  all black ensemble. Kim flew in straight from Paris for a photo shoot  today in Miami, Florida. She is seen riding a bike that is full of Hype  energy drinks. April 15, 2014.

http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/kim-...n-bangs/kim-kardashian-bike-ride-04162014-09/


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't stop laughing at my avatar laughing at KK! haha


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh dear gawd.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Channels Audrey Hepburn With A Bike And Clip On Bangs *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian channels Audrey Hepburn with clip on bangs and the iconic  all black ensemble. Kim flew in straight from Paris for a photo shoot  today in Miami, Florida. She is seen riding a bike that is full of Hype  energy drinks. April 15, 2014.
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/kim-...n-bangs/kim-kardashian-bike-ride-04162014-09/



yeah, that's the shoot where she was photographed falling off that bike . All that fake A$$ plumping must have caused her center of gravity to shift.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This was the first I'd heard of it! I couldn't stop laughing! I needed that laugh!


----------



## Oryx816

Either she was twelve when she did this photo shoot or there is a hell of a lot of photo shop going on there.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> Either she was twelve when she did this photo shoot or there is a hell of a lot of photo shop going on there.



It's amazing what clip on bangs can do for ya!


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's amazing what clip on bangs can do for ya!




:lolots: I guess I will get some clip on bangs too so I can see what I look like at about a third of my size.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Audrey is turning in her grave.


----------



## Bentley1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't stop laughing at my avatar laughing at KK! haha




You're on a roll today. Did
You see the photo from that awful shoot where she falls off the bike? [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> You're on a roll today. Did
> You see the photo from that awful shoot where she falls off the bike? [emoji23]




You mean this?  Lol!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

usmcwifey said:


> I kind of want to feel bad for her because I remember gaining 50 lbs on my tiny frame when I got pregnant and just could not figure out how to dress my pregnant body if my life depended on it [emoji20] but Kim ....not only is this the second pregnancy she is dressing horridly in...but she created this massively deformed body she now has so because of that my tiny ounce of pity has disappeared! She's one of those people who just doesn't know when to stop with all the enhancements...or maybe she just can't....




Yea but she has stylists that SHOULD be able to help her.


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> You mean this?  Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3074294




Bwhahahaha [emoji23][emoji23]Yes! 
Thankfully for her, the monstrosity she calls a butt broke her fall.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Bentley1 said:


> Bwhahahaha [emoji23][emoji23]Yes!
> Thankfully for her, the monstrosity she calls a butt broke her fall.




And it's been broken since.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> You mean this?  Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3074294




:lolots:

If I happen to disappear you'll know it's because I fell and broke my neck!
 Karma for laughing!


----------



## Bentley1

fightthesunrise said:


> And it's been broken since.




Hah! [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## usmcwifey

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yea but she has stylists that SHOULD be able to help her.




You mean "stylist" Kanye ? [emoji23] better off dressing in the dark!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Kardashian clan's social media accounts were in overdrive on Thursday as they celebrated Kylie Jenner's high school graduation.

And as Kim Kardashian shared countless snaps of the family cosying up in a photo booth at the teen's big event, there was one family member notably missing from the festivities - the teens' father, Caitlyn Jenner.

Kim, 34, captioned one photo '4 generations' as she is seen posing beside her two-year-old daughter North, mother Kris and grandmother Mary Jo. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rtney-unite-graduation-joy.html#ixzz3gqqQf7Zj


----------



## DC-Cutie

A photo booth with  built in Photoshop - just perfect for this bunch


----------



## Lounorada

North is so not there for their selfies and shenanigans. Her unimpressed facial expression is everything!

Would love to see them let her curly hair be free, that ponytail looks so tight ush:


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> North is so not there for their selfies and shenanigans. Her unimpressed facial expression is everything!
> 
> Would love to see them let her curly hair be free, that ponytail looks so tight ush:




So true!  She looks utterly annoyed by it all!  Love it!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I take it the Gigi, Kim, Kendall photo is a tribute to Kylie.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> The Kardashian clan's social media accounts were in overdrive on Thursday as they celebrated Kylie Jenner's high school graduation.
> 
> And as Kim Kardashian shared countless snaps of the family cosying up in a photo booth at the teen's big event, there was one family member notably missing from the festivities - the teens' father, Caitlyn Jenner.
> 
> Kim, 34, captioned one photo '4 generations' as she is seen posing beside her two-year-old daughter North, mother Kris and grandmother Mary Jo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rtney-unite-graduation-joy.html#ixzz3gqqQf7Zj



LOL. In the last pic I thought for a sec that Kakes was throwing shade on herself!!!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> A photo booth with  built in Photoshop - just perfect for this bunch



What are they going to do at a party?  Have a conversation?


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> What are they going to do at a party?  Have a conversation?



Bahhhahahaahahaa!


----------



## Sarni

Jayne1 said:


> What are they going to do at a party?  Have a conversation?




Bahahahahaha. 

They'll take photos.....endless f'ing photos!! Then they will post them on Instagram with things like "graduation vibes" blah blah blah


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> What are they going to do at a party?  Have a conversation?


----------



## veyda

Kim's mouth area. Even when she is not making those kissy faces, it looks like she had her mouth surgically sculpted just for making kissy photo faces :weird:


----------



## Oryx816

veyda said:


> Kim's mouth area. Even when she is not making those kissy faces, it looks like she had her mouth surgically sculpted just for making kissy photo faces :weird:




Yes!  She is evolving into a platypus.  Very strange mouth area indeed.

Edit:  apologies to platypuses everywhere!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> So true!  She looks utterly annoyed by it all!  Love it!



Her little expressions, or lack of, crack me up!


----------



## Hermes4evah

She covers her smile in the one non-kissy face pic. She knows she ruined her face.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Yes!  She is evolving into a platypus.  Very strange mouth area indeed.
> 
> Edit:  apologies to platypuses everywhere!




in the name of platypuses in oz and other innocent fauna  kimbo has been compared to, i accept your heartfelt apology


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> in the name of platypuses in oz and other innocent fauna  kimbo has been compared to, i accept your heartfelt apology




Lmao!   for the fauna


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sarni said:


> Bahahahahaha.
> 
> They'll take photos.....endless f'ing photos!! Then they will post them on Instagram with things like "graduation vibes" blah blah blah




Heaven forbid they actually enjoy five minutes of the friggin' party. They're all so addicted to validation via social media that it's pointless. Nothing really quenches their thirst anymore. No matter what anyone says or however much anyone praises them, it's never good enough, and it's only a matter of time before they're galavanting off to do the next ridiculous, attention-seeking thing. It's sad.


----------



## aleksandras

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Audrey is turning in her grave.



Yeah, Kim K and Audrey shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> in the name of platypuses in oz and other innocent fauna  kimbo has been compared to, i accept your heartfelt apology



lmao...+1


----------



## blackkitty4378

FreeSpirit71 said:


> lmao...+1



You people do have such diverse, beautiful wildlife . It's on my bucket list to go there just to see that.


----------



## Bentley1

pukasonqo said:


> in the name of platypuses in oz and other innocent fauna  kimbo has been compared to, i accept your heartfelt apology




[emoji28][emoji106]love it


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> [emoji28][emoji106]love it




muchas gracias ladies (sorry, can't multiquote from my ipad) [emoji74]


----------



## YSoLovely

* Warning 

*...


*Kim Kardashian shares a glimpse of her expanding bump - and her flesh-coloured underwear - in sheer jumpsuit*


...


* You've been warned! 
*



















​dailymail


----------



## StopHammertime

She is making the exact same creepy face in every single picture.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?!!!!!!


----------



## AshTx.1

YSoLovely said:


> * Warning
> 
> *...
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian shares a glimpse of her expanding bump - and her flesh-coloured underwear - in sheer jumpsuit*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> * You've been warned!
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075859
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075862
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075863
> 
> ​dailymail



Actually. ....This doesn't look too bad.


----------



## schadenfreude

StopHammertime said:


> She is making the exact same creepy face in every single picture.



Yes! With the head tilted at the exact same weird angle. She does look medicated sometimes, although to be fair if I was pregnant, wearing industrial-strength Spanx and one-piece jumpsuits under long coats in the summer, I'd want to be medicated too.


----------



## saira1214

The jumpsuit doesn't look horrible, but the spanks underneath and the sheerness is an odd choice.


----------



## zen1965

To be positive for once: Kanye seems to be around more this pregnancy.


----------



## pink1

I was about to type the exact same thing but you beat me to it!




Peachysweet2013 said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?!!!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

StopHammertime said:


> She is making the exact same creepy face in every single picture.



She looks like a serial killer.


----------



## fightthesunrise

StopHammertime said:


> She is making the exact same creepy face in every single picture.




Maybe she just went to the dentist and her expressions are limited atm.


----------



## fightthesunrise

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks like a serial killer.




If I was married to Kanye, it would only be a matter of time before I went insane.


----------



## aleksandras

Wearing spanx when you're pregnant is just sad.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> * Warning
> 
> *...
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian shares a glimpse of her expanding bump - and her flesh-coloured underwear - in sheer jumpsuit*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> * You've been warned!
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075859
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075862
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075863
> 
> ​dailymail




[emoji23] Kanyes  face tho!!! it says it all!! Like even tho she looks ridiculous he's playing cool with it

'Yes yall, this is what my wife wore. Yes Ricardo and I were joking but didn't think she'd actually go thru with wearing it! but here we are and .... I'm ok with life right now......'[emoji51][emoji106]


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> * Warning
> 
> *...
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian shares a glimpse of her expanding bump - and her flesh-coloured underwear - in sheer jumpsuit*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> * You've been warned!
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075859
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075862
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075863
> 
> ​dailymail




I'm outta here!!!


----------



## Livia1

YSoLovely said:


> * Warning
> 
> *...
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian shares a glimpse of her expanding bump - and her flesh-coloured underwear - in sheer jumpsuit*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> * You've been warned!
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075859
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075862
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075863
> 
> ​dailymail


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> * Warning
> 
> dailymail*


*



Kanye is so desperate for Kim to be sexy, but she is about as sexy as a boiled potato.

She would have looked better with black lining under that jumpsuit. The obvious spanx is gross.

They look so miserable to be standing next to each other and her face in the picture of the audience, she looks like she'd rather be anywhere else*


----------



## Bentley1

StopHammertime said:


> She is making the exact same creepy face in every single picture.




Same creepy face with her head cocked to one side in every.photo. Probably to distract from her messed up face.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's not wearing spanx for her pregnant belly IMO. She's wearing it to get some control over her bum. A LOT of the pregnancy weight seems to be going there.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks like a serial killer.




[emoji28][emoji106]she really does. The creepy dead eyes, head cocked to one side before she snuffs
You out. [emoji380][emoji380][emoji380]


----------



## pittcat

Aren't spanx supposed to be your best kept secret? I mean yes we all know she and many others wear it, but with something sheer?! I would be embarrassed if anyone could see my shape wear, and I would never put it on full display! Sheer items should only be worn when you can wear them without needing to wear spanx! I agree that it has to be for her backside because there is no need for a pregnant woman to wear spanx to control her belly! 

And if that jumpsuit was lined it would be soooo much better- she actually doesn't look bad in it standing next to Kanye (I think she always looks bigger/clothes look less flattering in pictures by herself).  How can she walk out of the house like that though?! Lol I think the fake dialogue between Kanye and Ricardo someone posted has to be spot on!  I guess I'm trying to give her too much credit because it's really nothing she hasn't done before.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh dear gawd, Twitter is blowing up because of an idea Kim came up with. She tweeted to them and asked them to install an edit button so posters can edit their comments after they've been submitted. 
You would have thought she invented World Peace from the looks of things. I'ma predict a Nobel Prize in her future. You read it here first.


----------



## Oryx816

Once again Kanye is scowling in the pics with his wife, but add another man to the pic and he is all smiles!


----------



## Ladybug09

saira1214 said:


> The jumpsuit doesn't look horrible, but the spanks underneath and the sheerness is an odd choice.



I don't understand why she doesn't just go ahead and wear the full length one instead of wearing the shorts. At least then you won't see that line where it stops.


----------



## arnott

Oryx816 said:


> You mean this?  Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3074294



She looks so much wider in the shot where she fell!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Remember in the movie Pee Wee Herman's Big Adventure where he fell off the bike and jumped up and said *I meant to do that*?? That's probably what Kim said. haha


----------



## actuallydear

so are now people believing that she's really pregnant?


----------



## Sarni

actuallydear said:


> so are now people believing that she's really pregnant?




I'm not sure anyone really cares!


----------



## usmcwifey

YSoLovely said:


> * Warning
> 
> *...
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian shares a glimpse of her expanding bump - and her flesh-coloured underwear - in sheer jumpsuit*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> * You've been warned!
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075859
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075862
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075863
> 
> ​dailymail




Don't know who is starting to look like who BUT its scary how everyone is starting to look the same.... Nothing that stands out about Kim's beauty anymore ... She looks like every other plastic creation


----------



## Jikena

usmcwifey said:


> Don't know who is starting to look like who BUT its scary how everyone is starting to look the same.... Nothing that stands out about Kim's beauty anymore ... She looks like every other plastic creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076876



Omg is that the girl who played in Glee ?? Oo

+1. They look exactly the same.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Yep. She used to be SO beautiful. Until she decided to go all Hollywood and mess up her face.


----------



## Tivo

Naya's mouth creeps me out. It looks so dry, hard and infected.


----------



## Jikena

fightthesunrise said:


> Yep. She used to be SO beautiful. Until she decided to go all Hollywood and mess up her face.



Wow. She used to be so beautiful indeed. She's plastic now. Scary. :s


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian was showing off a very large baby bump when she went with her family to a matinee performance of The Phantom Of The Opera at the Pantages Theater in Hollywood on Sunday.

The 34-year-old pregnant Keeping Up With The Kardashians star also made sure to accentuate her round belly by wearing a skintight, nude dress.

And, Mrs Kanye West, who is due in December with a boy, didn't forget to wear her favorite four inch heels that surely could not have been too comfortable as she walked through a parking lot with Kourtney, Kendall, Kylie and Kris.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-hits-Hollywood-family.html#ixzz3h2VEAE1F


----------



## pukasonqo

the circus arrives in town


----------



## usmcwifey

They ALL look like absolute fools....


----------



## fightthesunrise

Wtf.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The Pantages Theatre in Hollywood, California to watch 'The Phantom of the Opera' on July 26, 2015.


----------



## AECornell

This family has a serious wardrobe issue. They are never dressed appropriately for the occasion. And they all look like they're trying to outdo each other, while looking like idiots at the same time.


----------



## fightthesunrise

AECornell said:


> This family has a serious wardrobe issue. They are never dressed appropriately for the occasion. And they all look like they're trying to outdo each other, while looking like idiots at the same time.




PMK is dressed appropriately, though. As the ringleader of the circus.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Omg....Kim must have some s###*t to be hiding under all those long clothes.
It's really hot here and it's shorts weather, not long coat weather .

Kris looks like a Harlequin clown


----------



## Lounorada

AECornell said:


> This family has a serious wardrobe issue. They are never dressed appropriately for the occasion. *And they all look like they're trying to outdo each other, while looking like idiots at the same time*.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Corey in Charge





I see SPLASH news got the call


----------



## Lounorada

They all look tragic, try-hard, pretentious and stupid.


----------



## pursegrl12

Omg, what morons. 

They look like he Griswolds in the European Vacation movie when they all dress up in ridiculous outfits because they think that's what people in Europe dress like.


----------



## blackkitty4378

It's kind of amazing though that they get paid to do this. Anyone know how much they make off of a pap walk?


----------



## Jikena

Wtf. 
The "coat" Kim is wearing looks like the way too large silk robe I wear when at home. Fat rolls.
Kendall is dressed like she's going to a wedding/evening cocktail party.
Kourtney is... wtf is she wearing. Looks like a clown costume. Her boobs look tragic.
Kylie looks like a hooker.
Kris looks like she's wearing a circus costume/Cruella from One Hundred and One Dalmatians


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> Corey in Charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see SPLASH news got the call




great, now i either have "for the benefit of mr kite" or the theme song to the good, the bad and the ugly stuck on my head...


----------



## sabrunka

Oh poop, i thought shed be in canada with kanye for the closing of the panam games... Boo. Was excited to see an even nastier outfit


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pursegrl12 said:


> Omg, what morons.
> 
> They look like he Griswolds in the European Vacation movie when they all dress up in ridiculous outfits because they think that's what people in Europe dress like.
> 
> View attachment 3077828



hahahhaha I needed that laugh!


----------



## Encore Hermes

pukasonqo said:


> great, now i either have "for the benefit of mr kite" or the theme song to the good, the bad and the ugly stuck on my head...



Thank you! The first thought I had was that  theme song from the good, the bad and the ugly couldn't remember for the life of me the name of the movie!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> Thank you! The first thought I had was that  theme song from the good, the bad and the ugly couldn't remember for the life of me the name of the movie!!!





i aim to please
now, who is the good, who is the bad or should we dump them all in the ugly category?
(leaves, whistling said song)


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> the circus arrives in town



Yes! And Kylie looks doughie and pasty.


----------



## addisonshopper

Aren't they hot ?  Jackets, shells what is going on


----------



## berrydiva

Why can't this woman get a bra that fits?


----------



## michie

She needs to embrace pregnancy and stop with this couture sh!t. It doesn't even work for her when she's not pregnant, so she really looks like a fat person stuffed in it now.


----------



## Freckles1

pursegrl12 said:


> Omg, what morons.
> 
> They look like he Griswolds in the European Vacation movie when they all dress up in ridiculous outfits because they think that's what people in Europe dress like.
> 
> View attachment 3077828




I die


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> i aim to please
> now, who is the good, who is the bad or should we dump them all in the ugly category?
> (leaves, whistling said song)




Omg I love that movie. Doesn't it start with THE UGLY? HA


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> Why can't this woman get a bra that fits?


I know, right??
Kim. *faces camera, puts on serious face*
Kim honey, it's called three piece construction.
Know it. Learn it. Wear it.
Ima gonna say it one more time: Three Piece Construction. Your boobies will thank you and it will knock off ten pounds guaranteed.

We can talk about the SW Nudist sandals (or whatever she's wearing) another time, and about how dumpy girls with short legs shouldn't wear them.


----------



## csre

God how do they not melt with those outfits!
It is so sunny and hot!


----------



## baglover1973

Encore Hermes said:


> Corey in Charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see SPLASH news got the call



looks like a gang of aholes!!lol like from a bad movie montage.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Bentley1

baglover1973 said:


> looks like a *gang of aholes*!!lol like from a bad movie montage.


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


>




Another thumbs up for your new avatar!  Love Patsy--hilarious!  The Cameron Diaz one was killing me!  I am living in Asia right now and sometimes you see hill tribe people here who chew betel nuts and that is kind of what they look like--creeps me out!  

Thanks for the welcome change!  

PS--also love Liz Lemon!


----------



## Crystalina

Kim looks like she's wearing a flesh colored condom!!!! [emoji12][emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## redney

Crystalina said:


> Kim looks like she's wearing a flesh colored condom!!!! [emoji12][emoji107]&#127995;



Again!!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Crystalina said:


> Kim looks like she's wearing a flesh colored condom!!!! [emoji12][emoji107]&#127995;




Oh my. Did you just call her a walking penis? :lolots: I can't.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like Kim's sunnies.


----------



## Crystalina

fightthesunrise said:


> Oh my. Did you just call her a walking penis? :lolots: I can't.




YES!!!!! [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Queenpixie

Can someone explain the fat roll above her "belly"?????????????


----------



## Jikena

Queenpixie said:


> Can someone explain the fat roll above her "belly"?????????????



I was thinking spanx line but it doesn't look like she's wearing any since we can see her belly button through her dress ?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Queenpixie said:


> Can someone explain the fat roll above her "belly"?????????????



Its the material bunching between her pregnant boobs and pregnant belly. The dress is hugging too tight which is why its happening.

She REALLY needs to wear more free flowing clothes.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> Another thumbs up for your new avatar!  Love Patsy--hilarious!  The Cameron Diaz one was killing me!  I am living in Asia right now and sometimes you see hill tribe people here who chew betel nuts and that is kind of what they look like--creeps me out!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome change!
> 
> PS--also love Liz Lemon!



 You're so welcome!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its the material bunching between her pregnant boobs and pregnant belly. The dress is hugging too tight which is why its happening.
> 
> She REALLY needs to wear more free flowing clothes.



Yea, last night on the Caitlyn show, someone asked her to take off her coat so they could see what she was wearing (I think it was Jenner's mom) and she said well, I have to keep this coat on because I can't zip my skirt. Hellloooooo?!??!??! Have you thought about wearing a bigger size!?!?! I think the dr's that are enlarging their lips/butts must be sucking the brain cells out at the same time.


----------



## pukasonqo

has kreepy jono been booted out of the koven?
kendall has caitlyn's body: lean with long legs
no way kimbo is going to size up, in her mind she is a size 0! (clothing size, not to be konfused with IQ)


----------



## AECornell

Or, god forbid, wearing maternity clothes.



Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea, last night on the Caitlyn show, someone asked her to take off her coat so they could see what she was wearing (I think it was Jenner's mom) and she said well, I have to keep this coat on because I can't zip my skirt. Hellloooooo?!??!??! Have you thought about wearing a bigger size!?!?! I think the dr's that are enlarging their lips/butts must be sucking the brain cells out at the same time.


----------



## brett summers

I seriously read that as "her expanding rump"


----------



## Lounorada

*Kanye West smashes microphone after technical problems at Pan Am Games closing ceremony - watch*
50,000 people had signed a petition to prevent West from performing at the event

Kanye West performed at the Pan Am Games closing ceremony in Toronto on Sunday night (July 26), ending his set abruptly due to technical difficulties.

The rapper's scheduled performance at the sports event had previously proved to be a controversial one, with over 50,000 people signing an online petition calling for West to be dropped from the bill.

However, West's appearance went ahead as planned, with a medley set consisting of 'Stronger', 'Power', 'Black Skinhead', 'Can't Tell Me Nothing', 'Touch The Sky', 'The Good Life' and 'All Of The Lights'. The performance lasted 13 minutes in total.

It's been reported that the rapper was planning on ending the set with 'Gold Digger' but technical difficulties caused him to cut his set short. West threw his microphone up in the air, with it smashing on the floor, before exiting the stage.
http://www.nme.com/news/kanye-west/87155


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> *Kanye West smashes microphone after technical problems at Pan Am Games closing ceremony - watch*
> 50,000 people had signed a petition to prevent West from performing at the event
> 
> Kanye West performed at the Pan Am Games closing ceremony in Toronto on Sunday night (July 26), ending his set abruptly due to technical difficulties.
> 
> The rapper's scheduled performance at the sports event had previously proved to be a controversial one, with over 50,000 people signing an online petition calling for West to be dropped from the bill.
> 
> However, West's appearance went ahead as planned, with a medley set consisting of 'Stronger', 'Power', 'Black Skinhead', 'Can't Tell Me Nothing', 'Touch The Sky', 'The Good Life' and 'All Of The Lights'. The performance lasted 13 minutes in total.
> 
> It's been reported that the rapper was planning on ending the set with 'Gold Digger' but technical difficulties caused him to cut his set short. West threw his microphone up in the air, with it smashing on the floor, before exiting the stage.
> http://www.nme.com/news/kanye-west/87155[/QUOTE]
> 
> He is going to snap big time one day, and Kim and her family better be ready. It will surely get ugly :couch:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Lounorada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kanye West smashes microphone after technical problems at Pan Am Games closing ceremony - watch*
> 50,000 people had signed a petition to prevent West from performing at the event
> 
> Kanye West performed at the Pan Am Games closing ceremony in Toronto on Sunday night (July 26), ending his set abruptly due to technical difficulties.
> 
> The rapper's scheduled performance at the sports event had previously proved to be a controversial one, with over 50,000 people signing an online petition calling for West to be dropped from the bill.
> 
> However, West's appearance went ahead as planned, with a medley set consisting of 'Stronger', 'Power', 'Black Skinhead', 'Can't Tell Me Nothing', 'Touch The Sky', 'The Good Life' and 'All Of The Lights'. The performance lasted 13 minutes in total.
> 
> It's been reported that the rapper was planning on ending the set with 'Gold Digger' but technical difficulties caused him to cut his set short. West threw his microphone up in the air, with it smashing on the floor, before exiting the stage.
> http://www.nme.com/news/kanye-west/87155[/QUOTE]
> 
> He is going to snap big time one day, and Kim and her family better be ready. It will surely get ugly :couch:
Click to expand...


----------



## Queenpixie

Marios makeup is so good it make kims nose change and face smaller..


----------



## Stansy

Her spider eyes look creepy


----------



## Ladybug09

pukasonqo said:


> the circus arrives in town


For real!!



Queenpixie said:


> Marios* makeup is so good* it make kims nose change and face smaller..


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was showing off a very large baby bump when she went with her family to a matinee performance of The Phantom Of The Opera at the Pantages Theater in Hollywood on Sunday.
> 
> The 34-year-old pregnant Keeping Up With The Kardashians star also made sure to accentuate her round belly by wearing a skintight, nude dress.
> 
> And, Mrs Kanye West, who is due in December with a boy, didn't forget to wear her favorite four inch heels that surely could not have been too comfortable as she walked through a parking lot with Kourtney, Kendall, Kylie and Kris.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-hits-Hollywood-family.html#ixzz3h2VEAE1F



Didn't everyone see Phantom three decades ago?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...s-mic-walks-off-but-still-impresses-at-pan-am

*Kanye West Throws Mic, Walks Off But Still Impresses at Pan Am Games Closing Ceremony*

Kanye West mightve thrown his failing mic in the air and abruptly walked off at the Pan Am Games Closing Ceremony in Toronto this evening, but for the 13 minutes he got to perform at the tightly-timed televised event, he owned it.  

The American rapper, whose booking as the headliner caused some controversy in the city because he isnt Canadian (even Mayor John Tory thought he was), started his hit-packed medley with Stronger and soon asked for the lights to be turned on at the stadium. Theres 400 million people watching across the world, he said.

With the lights remaining on, West -- who wore ripped jeans, oversized blue sweater with the sleeves rolled-up, runners and a thick gold chain -- took command of the full stage, leaping, skipping, dropping to his knees, lying on his back, clapping and just making sure he reached every corner of the giant Rogers Centre. 

And he didnt make it about him. He came out early giving props to the athletes: Everybody tonight, were celebrating yall; were celebrating yall tonight, he said before launching into Power, then an intense version of Black Skinhead and right into Cant Tell Me Nothing. 

Sweaty and smiling just six minutes in, he then did Gold Digger and Touch The Sky, getting everyone to jump, jump, jump, clearly having a great time and giving people not familiar with his music a crash course in Kanye.

Oh yeah, were gonna have a good time tonight, he said, before All of the Lights and Good Life, but his mic cut out. He seemed pissed, throwing the mic high in the air like a shot put and storming out without so much as a goodbye or thank you. Officials are blaming a "technical error."

The two-hour closing ceremony had been filled with the marching of the athletes from 41 nations, multi-cultural dance routines, the extinguishing of the Pan Am flame, the handover of the Pan American Sports Organization flag to 2019 host city Lima, and performances by Pitbull, Serena Ryder and others. 

For 16 days, the Americas competed in Toronto. United States won 265 medals, followed by Canada with 217, then Brazil with 141.

Just before West took the stage, Pitbull worked up a sweat too, performing Fireball, Sube Las Manos Pa Arriba and Give Me Everything.



pics via Daily Mail


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I noticed Kayne looked happier than ANYBODY when he saw Caitlyn for the first time. I couldn't help but laugh. It'd be funny if those two ended up together. 
...and another one bites the dust.


----------



## Lounorada

Awkward...





Oh, Kanye... Kendull, a supermodel?! :lolots: You funny and delusional, Ye.


----------



## redney

Another Kanye tantrum. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## berrydiva

North has Kanye's smile. I just noticed in that first pic with the hoodie.


----------



## Ladybug09

Coach Lover Too said:


> I noticed Kayne looked happier than ANYBODY when he saw Caitlyn for the first time. I couldn't help but laugh. It'd be funny if those two ended up together.
> ...and another one bites the dust.



Lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kanye is a good jumper!

That was so awk when Kim couldn't take off her coat because her clothes were all unzipped.


----------



## kirsten

berrydiva said:


> North has Kanye's smile. I just noticed in that first pic with the hoodie.




Looks a lot like baby Kim's smile too.


----------



## caitlin1214

baglover1973 said:


> looks like a gang of aholes!!lol like from a bad movie montage.



*clinking glass bottles together*

Aholes! Come out and plaaay!


----------



## baglover1973

caitlin1214 said:


> *clinking glass bottles together*
> 
> Aholes! Come out and plaaay!



LOL!


----------



## caitlin1214

pursegrl12 said:


> Omg, what morons.
> 
> They look like he Griswolds in the European Vacation movie when they all dress up in ridiculous outfits because they think that's what people in Europe dress like.
> 
> View attachment 3077828



Haha! or Lucy Gets a Paris Gown! 

It's that episode of  I Love Lucy where Lucy goes on a hunger strike until Ricky gets her an original Jacques Marcel dress. 

After day three of the strike, Ricky caves and gets her a dress, only to realize she's been secretly eating. He takes it back. To get back at Lucy and Ethel, Ricky and Fred make dresses out of potato sacks, turn a horse's feed bag and a champagne bucket into hats and present them to the women. 



They proudly wear them out to lunch, where they learn the truth and are (understandably) humiliated. 

To make it up to them, Ricky agrees to buy Lucy's dress and pay for half of Ethel's.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Bunim/Murray Productions in Van Nuys. (July 27)


----------



## Jikena

Second pic looks like "what iz dis where is ma assistant i cannot use a phone by myself".

Ok i'm out...

*comes back*
Her little toes look really weird in those shoes. Looks like they're about to get out of the shoes.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why is her mouth/upper lip sticking out so far in her profile? It looks so weird.


----------



## pukasonqo

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why is her mouth/upper lip sticking out so far in her profile? It looks so weird.




now you brought to mind an old ep of "absolutely fabulous" where edina has this horrible lip implants, will take a gander in google and see if i can find a pic


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! or Lucy Gets a Paris Gown!
> 
> 
> 
> It's that episode of  I Love Lucy where Lucy goes on a hunger strike until Ricky gets her an original Jacques Marcel dress.
> 
> 
> 
> After day three of the strike, Ricky caves and gets her a dress, only to realize she's been secretly eating. He takes it back. To get back at Lucy and Ethel, Ricky and Fred make dresses out of potato sacks, turn a horse's feed bag and a champagne bucket into hats and present them to the women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They proudly wear them out to lunch, where they learn the truth and are (understandably) humiliated.
> 
> 
> 
> To make it up to them, Ricky agrees to buy Lucy's dress and pay for half of Ethel's.




OMG! I love I love Lucy!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

She is ruining the Manolo B Chaos sandal (one of my favourite style of shoe)  She makes them look cheap, the heels look like they're gonna snap under her and her toes don't even fit in the strap. 
It's shoe abuse


----------



## berrydiva

She still live with her mama?


----------



## shoegal

^ I don't think so. I read somewhere that they moved and are hoping their home will be featured in Architectural Digest.


----------



## jclaybo

Lounorada said:


> Awkward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Kanye... Kendull, a supermodel?! :lolots: You funny and delusional, Ye.



 that was so awkward Caitlyn introducing them all like they had never met before


----------



## ByeKitty

Kanye's monologue had me LOL 

"Yeah I think this is one of the strongest things that have happened in our, you know, existence as human beings that are so controlled by perception, 'cause you couldn't have been up against more like your daughter is a supermodel you're a celebrity...every type of thing, and it was still like f*ck everybody, this is who I am."

And then everyone is like "WOW GREAT BEAUTIFUL KANYE!"


----------



## tweegy

From soup facebook


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> From soup facebook





How dare he make that comment about Kanye's artistic photo shoot! 
Blond wig hooker climbing out of a dirt pile with a wedgie is so........Balmain, so.........edgy!!! 




 edgie wedgie tm pending


----------



## jclaybo

Encore Hermes said:


> How dare he make that comment about Kanye's artistic photo shoot!
> Blond wig hooker climbing out of a dirt pile with a wedgie is so........Balmain, so.........edgy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgie wedgie tm pending


I love this gif


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Kanye's monologue had me LOL
> 
> "Yeah I think this is one of the strongest things that have happened in our, you know, existence as human beings that are so controlled by perception, 'cause you couldn't have been up against more like your daughter is a supermodel you're a celebrity...every type of thing, and it was still like f*ck. everybody, this is who I am."
> 
> And then everyone is like "WOW GREAT BEAUTIFUL KANYE!"



I still can't understand him, even after you transcribed his comment.  lol



tweegy said:


> From soup facebook



Perfect!


----------



## LavenderIce

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why is her mouth/upper lip sticking out so far in her profile? It looks so weird.



Don't you know?  According to her, it's pregnancy lips.  The same thing happened when she was pregnant with North.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> From soup facebook




Omg I canNOT stop laughing!!:lolots:


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> I still can't understand him, even after you transcribed his comment.  lol



He's probably too genius for us to understand


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LavenderIce said:


> Don't you know?  According to her, it's pregnancy lips.  The same thing happened when she was pregnant with North.



Oh right, I forgot. Pregnancy makes you look like an ape in the mouth area, basically


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> From soup facebook


 


Encore Hermes said:


> How dare he make that comment about Kanye's artistic photo shoot!
> Blond wig hooker climbing out of a dirt pile with a wedgie is so........Balmain, so.........edgy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgie wedgie tm pending


 





That Clooney gif is hilarious


----------



## michie

jclaybo said:


> that was so awkward Caitlyn introducing them all like they had never met before



Didn't someone mention that they hadn't met? Seems so strange for such a "close-knit" family...


----------



## AECornell

I thought Caitlyn's mom said she hadn't seen her in like two years or something. So I doubt Kim was very close to Caitlyn's mother. She said she had never met Kanye before.


----------



## jclaybo

michie said:


> Didn't someone mention that they hadn't met? Seems so strange for such a "close-knit" family...


that's what I find odd, know way in hell is a man living in my house as my STEPFATHER/Mother and me not know who their family is and yes for such a close knit family that's odd. I mean I can understand Kanye never meeting them but Bruce introduced his older sister to Kim like they had never met but the sister and Kim said they had met once before.


----------



## ByeKitty

AECornell said:


> I thought Caitlyn's mom said she hadn't seen her in like two years or something. So I doubt Kim was very close to Caitlyn's mother. She said she had never met Kanye before.



I love when old people are not here for the facade (in this case the faux tight-knitness that PMK likes to portray), and just tell the truth


----------



## jenjen1964

tweegy said:


> From soup facebook



I really need to stop reading this at work lol


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Bunim/Murray Productions in Van Nuys. (July 27)



Ugh.  Why can't she wear shoes that fit correctly. Her toes look awfully smushed and aren't contained by the straps. Also, why is she always fafffing about with two phones?


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> She is ruining the Manolo B Chaos sandal (one of my favourite style of shoe)  She makes them look cheap, the heels look like they're gonna snap under her and her toes don't even fit in the strap.
> It's shoe abuse



Yes!!!!


----------



## michie

jclaybo said:


> that's what I find odd, know way in hell is a man living in my house as my STEPFATHER/Mother and me not know who their family is and yes for such a close knit family that's odd. I mean I can understand Kanye never meeting them but Bruce introduced his older sister to Kim like they had never met but the sister and Kim said they had met once before.



But, Kim has been with Kanye now for ages (in her time). How many holidays have these people had together? They sell a public facade and live entirely different.


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> Ugh.  Why can't she wear shoes that fit correctly. Her toes look awfully smushed and aren't contained by the straps. *Also, why is she always fafffing about with two phones*?


 
I carry two phones, but one is my personal iphone and the other is my work iphone. Not sure why Kim has an iphone and blackberry (its not like she works). Also, it drives me nuts that she doesn't carry a purse.


----------



## VickyB

ByeKitty said:


> Kanye's monologue had me LOL
> 
> "Yeah I think this is one of the strongest things that have happened in our, you know, existence as human beings that are so controlled by perception, 'cause you couldn't have been up against more like your daughter is a supermodel you're a celebrity...every type of thing, and it was still like f*ck everybody, this is who I am."
> 
> And then everyone is like "WOW GREAT BEAUTIFUL KANYE!"



Thanks for posting his inane words. I couldn't understand a word of it while watching the show!!!!! WTF?


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> that's what I find odd, know way in hell is a man living in my house as my STEPFATHER/Mother and me not know who their family is and yes for such a close knit family that's odd. I mean I can understand Kanye never meeting them but Bruce introduced his older sister to Kim like they had never met but the sister and Kim said they had met once before.


 


michie said:


> But, Kim has been with Kanye now for ages (in her time). How many holidays have these people had together? They sell a public facade and live entirely different.


 

Maybe Caitlyn wasn't close to her sister when she was Bruce. My brother and I never met my Dad's father. My Dad did not get along with him and we were never around him. To this day, we have never met him. I also have cousins I have never met, but I know who they are and vice versa. It happens all the time. Also, didn't Caitlyn's mother say in an interview Kris was mean to her.


----------



## VickyB

AECornell said:


> I thought Caitlyn's mom said she hadn't seen her in like two years or something. So I doubt Kim was very close to Caitlyn's mother. She said she had never met Kanye before.



Weren't they invited to the wedding of the century? She's been Kim's step grandmother for decades!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> But, Kim has been with Kanye now for ages (in her time). How many holidays have these people had together? They sell a public facade and live entirely different.


 


VickyB said:


> Weren't they invited to the wedding of the century? She's been Kim's step grandmother for decades!!!!!!!


 
I highly doubt they were invited, the Jenner kids weren't, so why would their grandmother and aunts be. It was said in an interview by Caitlyn's mother that Kris was mean to her and they didn't get along.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> I highly doubt they were invited, the Jenner kids weren't, so why would their grandmother and aunts be. It was said in an interview by Caitlyn's mother that Kris was mean to her and they didn't get along.



Thanks! I thought that Brody and Brendan were invited but Brody didn't go because he couldn't bring his flavor of the month. Regardless of Kris' relationship with granny Jenner, she should have been invited simply out of respect for (at the time) Bruce. He did give the bride away after all


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> Thanks! I thought that Brody and Brendan were invited but Brody didn't go because he couldn't bring his flavor of the month. Regardless of Kris' relationship with granny Jenner, she should have been invited simply out of respect for (at the time) Bruce. He did give the bride away after all


 
Yes Brody was invite and I think I saw pics of Brandom & Leah. I don't know of the other two kids were invited. I also rememeber that Kim, Khloe and Kourtney did not go to Leah and Brandon's wedding (not sure if they were invited).

They can come to the next wedding. We all know, this won't be Kim's last marriage.


----------



## lanasyogamama

VickyB said:


> Ugh.  Why can't she wear shoes that fit correctly. Her toes look awfully smushed and aren't contained by the straps. Also, why is she always fafffing about with two phones?




The word fafffing is the best thing that's happened to me today.

I think a lot of people say they are close to their family, but really aren't.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Ugh.  Why can't she wear shoes that fit correctly. Her toes look awfully smushed and aren't contained by the straps. Also, why is she always fafffing about with two phones?


I carry two phones as well...wait I actually have 3 but only two on me at a given time. Most people I see on my daily commute seem to carry 2 phones...one for business and one for personal.



Sassys said:


> I carry two phones, but one is my personal iphone and the other is my work iphone. Not sure why Kim has an iphone and blackberry (its not like she works). Also, it drives me nuts that she doesn't carry a purse.


She's said that she likes having the keyboard on a BB for business and I kind of agree with her. I carry a BB for the same reason and a Galaxy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Found this 





Sway?
Did he gift a pair of yeezy Adidas to Caitlyn like he did for the rest is the k/j women in the family?


----------



## jclaybo

But Caitlyn made it seem like in her interview with Diane that her and her older sister were very close, I think its sounds more like an oopsie we're not that close family we portrayed and now we forgot what lies we told and hope everyone else forgets as well. On KUWTK since it was never about Bruce I'm sure he didnt get to talk much about his family but I think I found it odd because that clip seemed more realer than any episode of KUWTK


----------



## jclaybo

Encore Hermes said:


> Found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sway?
> Did he gift a pair of yeezy Adidas to Caitlyn like he did for the rest is the k/j women in the family?




have you seen that IG video of literally 4 clips of times when Kanye has gone from happy to sad, its hilarious.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Bunim/Murray Productions in Van Nuys. (July 27)



She still won't let that Blackberry go.


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> How dare he make that comment about Kanye's artistic photo shoot!
> Blond wig hooker climbing out of a dirt pile with a wedgie is so........Balmain, so.........edgy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgie wedgie tm pending






bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## michie

Kanye seems so...unstable. He even hugged Caitlyn like, "WTF have I signed up for now???"


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> Kanye seems so...unstable. He even hugged Caitlyn like, "WTF have I signed up for now???"



I think when he agrees to go on the show they give everybody  a copy of the script, except him.


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> But Caitlyn made it seem like in her interview with Diane that her and her older sister were very close, I think its sounds more like an oopsie we're not that close family we portrayed and now we forgot what lies we told and hope everyone else forgets as well. On KUWTK since it was never about Bruce I'm sure he didnt get to talk much about his family but I think I found it odd because that clip seemed more realer than any episode of KUWTK


 

I don't think any of them are close. During the Oprah interview, Khloe said, she had not seen or spoken to her sisters in three years at one point.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sway?
> Did he gift a pair of yeezy Adidas to Caitlyn like he did for the rest is the k/j women in the family?


----------



## jclaybo

Sassys said:


> I don't think any of them are close. During the Oprah interview, Khloe said, she had not seen or spoken to her sisters in three years at one point.


interesting, so Khloe was referring to herself or to Caitlyn then Bruce?


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> interesting, so Khloe was referring to herself or to Caitlyn then Bruce?


 
Rob, Khloe, Kim and Kourtney were being interviewed on a sofa (in that order) and Khloe said, pointing towards Kim and Kourtney, she had not seen them in three years.


----------



## jclaybo

Sassys said:


> Rob, Khloe, Kim and Kourtney were being interviewed on a sofa (in that order) and Khloe said, pointing towards Kim and Kourtney, she had not seen them in three years.


Oh wow, ok now that you say something I do remember their being a riff between them a while ago


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I carry two phones as well...wait I actually have 3 but only two on me at a given time. Most people I see on my daily commute seem to carry 2 phones...one for business and one for personal.
> 
> 
> She's said that she likes having the keyboard on a BB for business and I kind of agree with her. I carry a BB for the same reason and a Galaxy.


 
I also miss my blackberry and prefer keys. My company no longer does blackberry.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sway?
> Did he gift a pair of yeezy Adidas to Caitlyn like he did for the rest is the k/j women in the family?



That gif... 
Encore, you're on a roll today!


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> Oh wow, ok now that you say something I do remember their being a riff between them a while ago


 
She didn't explain why they weren't speaking. I assumed it had something to do with their Dad's death and Khloe not being his biological daughter. Maybe, she felt, she no longer belonged. It was always said, she took it the hardest. I always assumed, he always treated her like his own bio child and made her feel it didn't matter they didn't share DNA (which is right) and when he passed, she felt like an outsider to Kim, Kourt & Rob.


----------



## jclaybo

Sassys said:


> She didn't explain why they weren't speaking. I assumed it had something to do with their Dad's death and *Khloe not being his biological daughter*. Maybe, she felt, she no longer belonged. It was always said, she took it the hardest. I always assumed, he always treated her like his own bio child and made her feel it didn't matter they didn't share DNA (which is right) and when he passed, she felt like an outsider to Kim, Kourt & Rob.



smdh I could see this being true, I also thought it was something with DASH, or one of their business deals


----------



## AECornell

But it's never been proven/revealed that Khloe isn't Roberts daughter. Whenever I see Kim/Khloe/Kourtney together, Khloe always stands out to me. She definitely does not look like them, pre-PS.


----------



## Crystalina

AECornell said:


> But it's never been proven/revealed that Khloe isn't Roberts daughter. Whenever I see Kim/Khloe/Kourtney together, Khloe always stands out to me. She definitely does not look like them, pre-PS.




Khloe is the daughter of Kris' former hair stylist, I think. I can't remember his name.


----------



## Encore Hermes

AECornell said:


> But it's never been proven/revealed that Khloe isn't Roberts daughter. Whenever I see Kim/Khloe/Kourtney together, Khloe always stands out to me. She definitely does not look like them, pre-PS.



Never proven/revealed but she looks so much like her mother's long time hair stylist Alex Roldan. and, her middle name is Alexandra.


----------



## Encore Hermes

AECornell said:


> But it's never been proven/revealed that Khloe isn't Roberts daughter. Whenever I see Kim/Khloe/Kourtney together, Khloe always stands out to me. She definitely does not look like them, pre-PS.



Never proven/revealed but she looks so much like her mother's long time hair stylist Alex Roldan. and, her middle name is Alexandra. 




And same legs


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> But it's never been proven/revealed that Khloe isn't Roberts daughter. Whenever I see Kim/Khloe/Kourtney together, Khloe always stands out to me. She definitely does not look like them, pre-PS.


 
Rob's Sr. last wife basically told the world Bruce was a cross dresser (which was true) a few years ago and Khloe wasn't biologically Rob's. She didn't lie about Bruce, so I see no reason for her to lie about Khloe. They also never threatened to sue her (only to get the diaries back). 

They never sue people unless they can win.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2012/01/11/bruce-jenner-cross-dresser-ellen-kardashian/


----------



## jclaybo

I just love how this family lies so much that the expect people who keep up with them to forget all about stories or their lies


----------



## YSoLovely

Encore Hermes said:


> Never proven/revealed but she looks so much like her mother's long time hair stylist Alex Roldan.* and, her middle name is Alexandra. *




They all know and Kris ain't sh** for that one.


----------



## AECornell

Damn she does look just like him! I mean, for all intents and purposes she's Roberts daughter, just not by blood. Kris is not a smart woman to give her that middle name, just sayin.


----------



## labelwhore04

Khloe is 100% the bio daughter of the hairdresser. I would bet my life on it. The resemblance is creepy. The whole family obviously knows, but they'll never confirm it to the public, or maybe they will when they run out of storylines.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> *Khloe is 100% the bio daughter of the hairdresser. I would bet my life on it. The resemblance is creepy. The whole family obviously knows, but they'll never confirm it to the public,* or maybe they will when they run out of storylines.


 
This!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Spittin' image!!


----------



## pittcat

Encore Hermes said:


> Never proven/revealed but she looks so much like her mother's long time hair stylist Alex Roldan. and, her middle name is Alexandra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And same legs
> 
> dailyentertainmentnews.com/wpgo/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Alex-Roldan-khloe-kardashian-real-father-pic1.jpg




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] had to throw the legs in there too lol not lying though


----------



## michie

That man aged like fine wine. Kris needs to hop on that train right now. 



YSoLovely said:


> They all know and Kris ain't sh** for that one.



That's some true THOT sh!t right there!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lmao


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sway?
> 
> Did he gift a pair of yeezy Adidas to Caitlyn like he did for the rest is the k/j women in the family?




Omg I can't stop laughing. [emoji28]


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Never proven/revealed but she looks so much like her mother's long time hair stylist Alex Roldan. and, her middle name is Alexandra.




The proof is In the pictures.
There Is no denying the hairstylist is her Bio father.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Khloe is 100% the bio daughter of the hairdresser. I would bet my life on it. The resemblance is creepy. The whole family obviously knows, but they'll never confirm it to the public, or maybe they will when they run out of storylines.




Yes! +100[emoji106]


----------



## Crystalina

Sassys said:


> This!




Exactly!!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

Ok, I think Alex Roldan is kind of hot!


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Chloe is 100% the bio daughter of the hairdresser. I would bet my life on it. The resemblance is creepy*. The whole family obviously knows, but they'll never confirm it to the public,* or maybe they will when they run out of storylines.



Confirm to the public? Didn't they say they all knew, individually, about Bruce cross dressing and never said anything to each other?  They don't even confide in each other. I see a pattern here...


----------



## labelwhore04

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3079833
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao



Kanye has to pretend to be happy but he's secretly jealous because he's not free like Cait.


----------



## TC1

Look how long Bruce had to wait for his storyline to be front and center. Khloe will do her own "self discovery" special about Alex being her dad eventually.


----------



## Crystalina

I'm sure she must know in her heart that Alex is her dad. She just may not have fully accepted it yet.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I'm not saying that it is probable, but maybe _ possible _that one of the reasons Rob jr. went off the deep end is after his mother's tell all book detailing her affair extensively & Ellen saying that his older sister is not a bio daughter of Rob sr.  he questions _his _paternity. 
Not suggesting uncle Robbie 
[del]but when I googled Rob jr and sr pic this was one that came up and he did defend him, Lamar, cofounded shoedazzle in which wasn't Kim a partner or spokesperson. [/del]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Crystalina said:


> I'm sure she must know in her heart that Alex is her dad. She just may not have fully accepted it yet.



Or maybe she has but they aren't ready to feature her discovery/acceptance on the show yet. 





I'm just a trouble maker today


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Rob, Khloe, Kim and Kourtney were being interviewed on a sofa (in that order) and Khloe said, pointing towards Kim and Kourtney, she had not seen them in three years.



Khloe was lying on some bed with Kim, doing a scene for the K show and she told Kim how much she liked that they were doing the K show and filming together because they never used to talk to each other.

I don't think there was a fight, I think they are all self absorbed and uninterested in each other.  Filming forces them together.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Kanye's monologue had me LOL
> 
> "Yeah I think this is one of the strongest things that have happened in our, you know, existence as human beings that are so controlled by perception, 'cause you couldn't have been up against more like your daughter is a supermodel you're a celebrity...every type of thing, and it was still like f*ck everybody, this is who I am."
> 
> And then everyone is like "WOW GREAT BEAUTIFUL KANYE!"




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This is what happens when stupid people try to sound intelligent.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Khloe was lying on some bed with Kim, doing a scene for the K show and she told Kim how much she liked that they were doing the K show and filming together because they never used to talk to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there was a fight, I think they are all self absorbed and uninterested in each other.  Filming forces them together.




And that's why it's so awkward watching them all film together & why the conversations are short & scripted. It's like watching a bunch of strangers trying to pretend to be a family in every scene. (Except for Khloe & kourtney's kids,
They genuinely seem to have a bond).


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Look how long Bruce had to wait for his storyline to be front and center. Khloe will do her own "self discovery" special about Alex being her dad eventually.


 
I mentioned before. I was at a friend's house a few months ago (she watches their show). I had to watch with her while at her house and there was an episode about Scott playing a trick on Kris, pretending to be a guy name Todd Crane. 

During the talking heads, Khloe explained who Todd was. Her exact words were "Todd is a friend of my real Dad". Why would she refer to Rob Sr. as her real dad. She would say, Todd is my dad's old friend, if she was talking about Rob Sr. and she refer's to Bruce by his name and not Dad.


----------



## pittcat

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3079833
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao




Lol I love when they do those closer and closer pictures- this was is especially great!


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah they drop little hints here and there about Khloe's birthfather - probably to keep people talking.


----------



## White Orchid

Not only legs and facial features, but also that non-existent bum!  :greengrin:




Encore Hermes said:


> Never proven/revealed but she looks so much like her mother's long time hair stylist Alex Roldan. and, her middle name is Alexandra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And same legs
> dailyentertainmentnews.com/wpgo/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Alex-Roldan-khloe-kardashian-real-father-pic1.jpg


----------



## blackkitty4378

encore hermes said:


> how dare he make that comment about kanye's artistic photo shoot!
> Blond wig hooker climbing out of a dirt pile with a wedgie is so........balmain, so.........edgy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgie wedgie tm pending



&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## michie

So...here's this question again, but is Kim still living with Kris? I noticed on "I Am Cait" Kim said, "You should come over when you know she's there and I'll pull this out for her to wear..." about the Tom Ford dress that Kim said Kris also owns.


----------



## charmesh

Crystalina said:


> Ok, I think Alex Roldan is kind of hot!



Better than Corey. He may be in his 30s but there is strong hint of swish in every photo he takes.


----------



## sabrunka

I, uh... I don't even know how I come across this 'ish on the internet... Lol, click if you dare! 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-women-men-Kim-Kardashian-Human-Centipede-Tank-Top-Sexy-Love-3d-Vest-Basketball-Jersey/32376444803.html


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> I carry two phones, but one is my personal iphone and the other is my work iphone. Not sure why Kim has an iphone and blackberry (its not like she works). Also, it drives me nuts that she doesn't carry a purse.




I don't know why I never realized she never carries a purse. If you don't count that fugly Birkin/HAC/whatever that Kanye had painted for her.


----------



## littlerock

Encore Hermes said:


> Or maybe she has but they aren't ready to feature her discovery/acceptance on the show yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a trouble maker today



He has that unmistakable look of parental pride, in this picture. It's so telling.


----------



## VickyB

I'd rather see her fafffing about with phones rather than having to see that hateful givenchy make up bag used again!!!

As to Khloe, her height alone is a red flag that another non Kardashian gene pool is part of her DNA.


----------



## Encore Hermes

littlerock said:


> He has that *unmistakable look of parental pride,*in this picture. It's so telling.



with a touch of sadness. 

He is around but only see him rarely and he never commented on the rumors.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

VickyB said:


> I'd rather see her fafffing about with phones rather than having to see that hateful givenchy make up bag used again!!!
> 
> As to Khloe, her height alone is a red flag that another non Kardashian gene pool is part of her DNA.




Right! I wouldn't say she never carries a bag. She does sometimes. I was SO sick of seeing that pandora. I'm glad she retired it. Or, maybe she carried it to death, literally.
She does have an assistant maybe she carries it. 


As far as Khloe goes she doesn't resemble Kris like the rest of them either. I can only imagine the amount of secrets this family has. Phew!


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Right! I wouldn't say she never carries a bag. She does sometimes. I was SO sick of seeing that pandora. I'm glad she retired it. Or, maybe she carried it to death, literally.
> *She does have an assistant maybe she carries it.*
> 
> 
> As far as Khloe goes she doesn't resemble Kris like the rest of them either. I can only imagine the amount of secrets this family has. Phew!



So damn pretentious


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> So damn pretentious




That seems to be her MO. She doesn't carry her own luggage either, right?


----------



## schadenfreude

sabrunka said:


> I, uh... I don't even know how I come across this 'ish on the internet... Lol, click if you dare!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-women-men-Kim-Kardashian-Human-Centipede-Tank-Top-Sexy-Love-3d-Vest-Basketball-Jersey/32376444803.html



 I really don't want to know how you found this!!


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> Better than Corey. He may be in his 30s but there is strong hint of swish in every photo he takes.



Lol!!!


----------



## wantitneedit

Encore Hermes said:


> How dare he make that comment about Kanye's artistic photo shoot!
> Blond wig hooker climbing out of a dirt pile with a wedgie is so........Balmain, so.........edgy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgie wedgie tm pending



EH - you are on fire today - nearly had a smoothie splatter on my screen!
Thank God Clooney doesn't look at me that way....


----------



## VickyB

wantitneedit said:


> EH - you are on fire today - nearly had a smoothie splatter on my screen!
> Thank God Clooney doesn't look at me that way....



Hey there wantitneedit!


----------



## wantitneedit

VickyB said:


> Hey there wantitneedit!



hey there, its rare that i post in these kinds of threads, but they are always the funniest!  hope you are well dear


----------



## VickyB

wantitneedit said:


> hey there, its rare that i post in these kinds of threads, but they are always the funniest!  hope you are well dear



You too, dearest!! Please come by here more often!


----------



## Encore Hermes

wantitneedit said:


> EH - you are on fire today - nearly had a smoothie splatter on my screen!
> Thank God Clooney doesn't look at me that way....


  

Waves to WiNi!!

Note my location under my avatar........still at the lake.......


----------



## Bentley1

VickyB said:


> I'd rather see her fafffing about with phones rather than having to see that hateful givenchy make up bag used again!!!
> 
> As to Khloe, her height alone is a red flag that another non Kardashian gene pool is part of her DNA.




Exactly. Aside from the obvious fact that KHole looks like Alex with a wig, her
height and coloring are dead giveaways.


----------



## wantitneedit

Encore Hermes said:


> Waves to WiNi!!
> 
> Note my location under my avatar........still at the lake.......



Well the villa is so big, we wouldn't run into each other.  George sure is getting a workout


----------



## fightthesunrise

Bentley1 said:


> Exactly. Aside from the obvious fact that KHole looks like Alex with a wig, her
> height and coloring are dead giveaways.




 Seriously though. 

What was their explanation as to why Khloe looks so different from the rest of the klan? I don't remember, but it should be interesting, considering the ridiculous lies they come up with.


----------



## Bentley1

fightthesunrise said:


> Seriously though.
> 
> What was their explanation as to why Khloe looks so different from the rest of the klan? I don't remember, but it should be interesting, considering the ridiculous lies they come up with.




I think I remember some sort of dumb nonsense about Khloe taking after relatives from Kris's (Dutch or something) side of the family. Just utter nonsense thrown out there to quiet the simple minded.


----------



## Queenpixie

Encore Hermes said:


> with a touch of sadness.
> 
> He is around but only see him rarely and he never commented on the rumors.
> 
> celebupdatenews.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/kim-kardashian-and-alex-roldan.jpg



Kim looks reeally pretty in this pic. What year is this?


----------



## Sasha2012

Perhaps the only thing more provocative than Kim Kardashian's fashion sense is her maternity wear.

The pregnant 34-year-old was spotted on Tuesday in another skintight dress as she ran business errands and headed to a studio in Los Angeles.

Kim's baby bump appears to be popping a bit more each day and it was on full display in the grey garment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-squeezes-skintight-dress.html#ixzz3hGIA5zQU


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh geez, how many selfies does this woman take each day? I do like those shoes, although I would never wear that if I were pregnant.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I like this look. She looks like she actually has more room to breathe, too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yikes, her face is absolutely terrifying in these! She looks even more ape like than usual, like a friendly orangutan as I keep saying, but more so!


----------



## ByeKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yikes, her face is absolutely terrifying in these! She looks even more ape like than usual, like a friendly orangutan as I keep saying, but more so!



She actually looks like an annoyed orangutan in these...


----------



## Monoi

Did she breastfeed North?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Coach Lover Too

This made me LOL for real!


----------



## pink1

Is it not hot where they live??  I'm sweltering in North Carolina right now.  Full on sweat just looking at her in these coats.


----------



## pittcat

Lol yes the shadows on her face are unfortunate... Annoyed orangutan [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

fightthesunrise said:


> Seriously though.
> 
> What was their explanation as to why Khloe looks so different from the rest of the klan? I don't remember, but it should be interesting, considering the ridiculous lies they come up with.



The more surgeries she has, the harder it will be to compare&#8230;

ETA -- Sorry - wrong thread&#8230; I thought we were in the Khloe thread!


----------



## Jeanek

I'm quite interested in seeing shots of that guy behind her. Wow!!

I wish we'd combine all these threads!


----------



## AECornell

Clearly Khloe has a way more interesting storyline than Kim ever could.


----------



## VickyB

Kim looks PO'd! Perhaps she's hit that juncture of her pregnancy where she knows she looks like a whale and shade is about to hit her from all sides.


----------



## Ladybug09

jimmyshoogirl said:


> That seems to be her MO. She doesn't carry her own luggage either, right?


She carries her luggage when Kanye is around...


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> That seems to be her MO. She doesn't carry her own luggage either, right?


 
That also drives me crazy. Why does she need an airport escort, when she has body guards and the escort is always pulling her LV Pegase suitcase. Carry your own sh$t. The basically live at the airport and it doesn't take a genius to know, how to follow the signs to security and to your gate. Why do you need an escort standing by the curb for your car with your boarding pass in hand. How hard is it to print your boarding pass at home or have it on your iphone.


----------



## Sassys

Just saw this on people.com :weird:


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Sassys said:


> Just saw this on people.com :weird:




Strangest video ever.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Just saw this on people.com :weird:


 







WTFH is that video??? :weird:
It's what a porno video from the Georgian era would have looked like.


----------



## Freckles1

Sassys said:


> Just saw this on people.com :weird:





What the F is that?


----------



## Encore Hermes

That was really boring and so is she. She gets knocked out when she falls off the bike and has a dream sequence and they get the boob shot in. They couldn't figure out how to end it so they put her in some edgy clothes.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> WTFH is that video??? :weird:
> It's what a porno video from the Georgian era would have looked like.


----------



## uhpharm01

glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3079833
> 
> 
> 
> lmao



+1000


----------



## Stansy

Channeling both Audrey Hepburn and Marie Antoinette in one video? Wow, she is busy...
I assume she does not know how Marie Antoinette ended though


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> WTFH is that video??? :weird:
> It's* what a porno video from the Georgian era* would have looked like.


Your description makes me want to watch the video, but I try not click on her videos or over-hyped ads. I'm sure your description is better than the ad anyway


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Looks like something Kanye would come up with.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Just saw this on people.com :weird:





I guess Kanye came up with that krap!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Some random pictures during the course of their "courtship" Where it actually looks like Kanye cares [emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redney

Well, he stopped doing stuff for her a long time ago.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Yup it was good while it lasted haha


----------



## Sassys

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Some random pictures during the course of their "courtship" Where it actually looks like Kanye cares [emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081187
> View attachment 3081188
> View attachment 3081189
> View attachment 3081190
> View attachment 3081191
> View attachment 3081192


 
They don't out weigh ALL the times she has pumped his gas, carried the stroller while he was standing right there looking stupid, opened his car door or opened the door for him.


----------



## Ladybug09

redney said:


> Well, he stopped doing stuff for her a long time ago.


YUP!




Sassys said:


> They don't out weigh ALL the times she has pumped his gas, carried the stroller while he was standing right there looking stupid, opened his car door or opened the door for him.


don't forget to add carry the car seat! LOL


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> That also drives me crazy. Why does she need an airport escort, when she has body guards and the escort is always pulling her LV Pegase suitcase. Carry your own sh$t. The basically live at the airport and it doesn't take a genius to know, how to follow the signs to security and to your gate. Why do you need an escort standing by the curb for your car with your boarding pass in hand. How hard is it to print your boarding pass at home or have it on your iphone.




I don't trust Kim's brain that she can do all this.


----------



## Livia1

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Some random pictures during the course of their "courtship" *Where it actually looks like Kanye cares* [emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081187
> View attachment 3081188
> View attachment 3081189
> View attachment 3081190
> View attachment 3081191
> View attachment 3081192




You mean he cares about her clothes ...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Livia1 said:


> You mean he cares about her clothes ...




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## mcb100

^I was just gonna say that, he's fixing her clothes in every photo above. I feel like I  would hate to be married to someone like him. Can you imagine the pressure of having a husband who wants you to look perfect (outfit, hair, & makeup) everyday? I would hate that.


----------



## Lounorada

Livia1 said:


> You mean he cares about her clothes ...


 
Exactly!


----------



## pukasonqo

get kanye a barbie doll to play fashionista with, he might let his perfect b#% breathe


----------



## StopHammertime

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Some random pictures during the course of their "courtship" Where it actually looks like Kanye cares [emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081187
> View attachment 3081188
> View attachment 3081189
> View attachment 3081190
> View attachment 3081191
> View attachment 3081192




What bag is that in the last photo? It looks pretty!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> Just saw this on people.com :weird:





Wtf did I just watch?


----------



## fightthesunrise

StopHammertime said:


> What bag is that in the last photo? It looks pretty!




Kanye had a great idea to hire an artist to paint on a perfectly good Hermès HAC. It's HIDEOUS.


----------



## Encore Hermes

StopHammertime said:


> What bag is that in the last photo? It looks pretty!



Christmas or birthday present from Kanye. He had it painted on the bag for her. I believe it is his image of his wife






It is actually a very old Hermes hac, not birkin. I guess she didn't rate a custom painted _new_ bag......


----------



## sugarsam

Sassys said:


> Just saw this on people.com :weird:



Ummmm......what was that?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

They have such a weird relationship. He claims to worship the ground she walks on but can't open a car door?


----------



## blackkitty4378

That video was so creepy.


----------



## usmcwifey

I can't explain how she thinks the face she has now looks better than the one she had before 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think she looked her best at this stage


----------



## StopHammertime

usmcwifey said:


> I can't explain how she thinks the face she has now looks better than the one she had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081391
> 
> I think she looked her best at this stage




She has to know she looks worse now. Just don't think there is a way to reverse what she has done to herself!


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Christmas or birthday present from Kanye. He had it painted on the bag for her. I believe it is his image of his wife
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/11/10/1415660997250_wps_1_Kim_Kardashian_Instagram.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a very old Hermes hac, not birkin. I guess she didn't rate a custom painted _new_ bag......




Ewww... Never mind, not as nice as I thought!


----------



## Lounorada

usmcwifey said:


> I can't explain how she thinks the face she has now looks better than the one she had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081391
> 
> I think she looked her best at this stage


 


This picture is _heavily_ photoshopped :weird:


----------



## ChanelMommy

blackkitty4378 said:


> That video was so creepy.



My mind is still trying to comprehend what I just watched..


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> This picture is _heavily_ photoshopped :weird:



Yep, and heavy makeup too!


----------



## Wildflower22

What the heck was that video LOL


----------



## usmcwifey

Lounorada said:


> This picture is _heavily_ photoshopped :weird:




Aren't all her pictures?


----------



## Lounorada

usmcwifey said:


> Aren't all her pictures?


Pretty much all of them are, yeah. But that pic above looks like a mannequin, not human... it's creepy!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I liked the vid, interesting, lol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

usmcwifey said:


> I can't explain how she thinks the face she has now looks better than the one she had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081391
> 
> I think she looked her best at this stage



Omgoodness, I agree!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I got major creepy vibes when they show her in the red dress and her arms are swinging back and forth as if she were hanging.


----------



## CoachGirl12

What the heck is Hype anyways? Has anyone ever had it b4? That video! I can't get back the minutes that I used to watch that...what the eff?! Gonna have nightmares tonight


----------



## dangerouscurves

That was a boring video. It's not even weird. It's just plain boring.


----------



## pixiejenna

That video is hilarious. It's like she's trying to channel Audrey Hepburn and failing miserably. I'm sure she thought the video was very edgy/artsy because Yezus told her it was.


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> That video is hilarious. It's like she's trying to channel Audrey Hepburn and failing miserably. I'm sure she thought the video was very edgy/artsy because Yezus told her it was.




if yeezy tells her that the sun shines out of his #%^ kimbo would belive him, as much as he believes he himself is an avant garde fashion designer


----------



## roses5682

Livia1 said:


> You mean he cares about her clothes ...




Yes!!! LOL!


----------



## knasarae

That video was painful.


----------



## Oryx816

That video is so uninspired....Kim rides and falls off a bike and does several outfit changes including one period costume....and this relates to this drink how?  

She always strikes me as a human sloth so an energy drink using her as a spokesperson is like using a pug (ultimate couch potatoes) to advertise exercise machines. :weird:


----------



## glistenpearls

Sassys said:


> Just saw this on people.com :weird:




So I guess if you fall from your bike, your hair and make up will still look perfect and that giant ring of hers conveniently facing up and not getting scratched. The fool.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Did anyone else think that was Lady Gaga for a second?? lol


----------



## AECornell

I don't get it... Like I literally do not understand what is happening, what it's for, what the concept is.



Sassys said:


> Just saw this on people.com :weird:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AECornell said:


> I don't get it... Like I literally do not understand what is happening, what it's for, what the concept is.



Don't feel bad because I don't get it either!


----------



## usmcwifey

knasarae said:


> That video was painful.




It was just strange and maybe I missed it but what was the point? She sucks even at just lying there and pretending to be dead or whatever she was doing ...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She has such a 'royalty' complex, of course her dream was being Marie Antoinette can we off with her head?


----------



## knasarae

usmcwifey said:


> It was just strange and maybe I missed it but what was the point? She sucks even at just lying there and pretending to be dead or whatever she was doing ...



Apparently we all missed the point.  The scenes took too long... nobody wants a slow still of you staring off into space for 45 seconds.  Smh.  Honestly, if I didn't know what the video was for that energy drink would not even be remembered.  It just seemed like a strange "Kim plays dress up".


----------



## aleksandras

It's almost like the people behind that video just decided to throw every idea in there that were discussed in the writing room and hope that Kim K would divert attention from the stupidity of the commercial. Think again...


----------



## baglover1973

glistenpearls said:


> So I guess if you fall from your bike, your hair and make up will still look perfect and that giant ring of hers conveniently facing up and not getting scratched. The fool.



+1, WTF does this have to do with energy drinks LMAO!!!


----------



## bag-mania

glistenpearls said:


> So I guess if you fall from your bike, your hair and make up will still look perfect and that giant ring of hers conveniently facing up and not getting scratched. The fool.



All I got out of it was that energy drink doesn't give you energy, it knocks you out so you can have funky dreams with period costumes and cameras doing a slow pan of your tits.

This is what happens when idiots think that being artsy means just doing something weird.


----------



## Stansy

This is prob what she dreamed of...


----------



## fightthesunrise

usmcwifey said:


> I can't explain how she thinks the face she has now looks better than the one she had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081391
> 
> I think she looked her best at this stage




That doesn't even look like her!


----------



## glistenpearls

bag-mania said:


> All I got out of it was that energy drink doesn't give you energy, it knocks you out so you can have funky dreams with period costumes and cameras doing a slow pan of your tits.
> 
> This is what happens when idiots think that being artsy means just doing something weird.



She got unconscious, lay there for the duration of the dream, nobody helped her. Nobody interested to even steal the HYPE drinks OR her ring for that matter.
That's a very creative storyline


----------



## Ladybug09

usmcwifey said:


> I can't explain how she thinks the face she has now looks better than the one she had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081391
> 
> I think she looked her best at this stage


She looked like Hunter Tylo there.


----------



## bag-mania

VH1 felt the need to do a critique of the commercial. 



> *A Critical Analysis Of Kim Kardashians Hype Energy Drink Commercial *
> 
> Hype Energy dropped a bizarre drink commercial yesterday starring casual American icon Kim Kardashian. In the two-minute clip, an Audrey Hepburn-inspired Kim rides a bike filled with Hype drinks but then suddenly crashes. Were then transported to Bike Kims dream, where shes dressed as Marie Antoinette and getting her sleep on. After drinking some delicious HypeP.S.: What is Hype?she magically aWaKeNs~* and has a dance party for one.
> 
> The bravery in this Oscar-worthy clip is akin to Kanye Wests 2009 Taylor Swift rant. It took us a day to process everything, but were finally ready to offer our top-shelf analysis of the video. Warning: Philosophical realness ahead.
> 
> Kim can ride a bike? We didnt know this. Clearly, this tells viewers not to underestimate the people in their lives. Baes will surprise you.
> 
> Why does she need that many energy drinks? The answer is simple: theyre not all for her. Kim is delivering these beverages to the tired children of the world. Essentially, shes the Mother Theresa of fizzy libations.
> 
> The uncomfortable and aggressive straight line Kims bangs make represents the rigid patriarchy of American society. Hype can cure this with just one one sip.
> 
> Notice how the drinks do not explode everywhere after hitting the road. The indestructible cans parallel both the resilience of the Kardashian family and a chaotic world without selfies.
> 
> Of course shes daydreaming about herself. The Marie Antoinette fantasy illustrates the timelessness of the Kardashian brand. And Hype.
> 
> Pouring an accessible drink like Hype in a fancy glass next to a sleeping Marie/Kim highlights the jarring gap between Americas 1 percent and the rest of the country.
> 
> Here is Kims cleavage. It obviously symbolizes the sexual liberation one feels after drinking Hype.
> 
> This additional artsy shot of Marie/Kims breasts criticizes the amount of sexual emphasis we place on women in media. By having two boob shots back to back, we feel nauseated and inundated with X-rated messages. Its trying to tell us that Kim (and all women) are more than their brassieres. This is a beautiful feminist moment, tbh.
> 
> Kim rising is a metaphor that urges people to wake up and embrace Tidal.
> 
> The Sip is the commercials climax. It informs us that, if we drink Hype, we also will become Marie Antoinette.
> 
> Kim places her hands on her temples in frustration because the world cant accept Tyga and Kylie Jenners relationship.
> 
> During the bizarre modern dance sequence at the end, Kim looks off into the foreboding distance. Shes foreshadowing the terrors to come when Instagram places a limit on posts per day.
> 
> Well have a pop quiz tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/news/43059/kim-kardashian-hype-analysis/


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has long been admired as the high priestess of fashion.

The pregnant reality star got a personal peek at husband Kanye West's latest designs and samples when she paid him a visit at his studio in Calabasas, California on Wednesday.

Kim, 34, thoughtfully brought Kanye, 38, a snack too as she arrived wearing a black pantsuit, a low-cut black top that clung to her blossoming baby bump and carrying two bags.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-latest-clothing-designs.html#ixzz3hQF7Nd1n


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has long been admired as the high priestess of fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> The pregnant reality star got a personal peek at husband Kanye West's latest designs and samples when she paid him a visit at his studio in Calabasas, California on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, 34, thoughtfully brought Kanye, 38, a snack too as she arrived wearing a black pantsuit, a low-cut black top that clung to her blossoming baby bump and carrying two bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-latest-clothing-designs.html#ixzz3hQF7Nd1n




Outfit looks nice from far away!


----------



## Oryx816

"Admired as the high priestess of fashion"....do they get high before writing these articles?


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> "Admired as the high priestess of fashion"....do they get high before writing these articles?



I spit out my drink reading that! Man, PMK must be writing some ENORMOUS checks for any writer to type those words about that hot mess of fashion.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Oryx816 said:


> "Admired as the high priestess of fashion"....do they get high before writing these articles?




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> "Admired as the high priestess of fashion"....do they get high before writing these articles?



 They have to be high on every drug imaginable, all at the same time to come up with the nonsensical sh*t they write every day!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Lounorada said:


> They have to be high on every drug imaginable, all at the same time to come up with the nonsensical sh*t they write every day!




If Kris doesn't write it herself. That would make more sense. She's going to pay them an extraordinary amount of money anyway, so why not be exactly what she wants them to say? Especially with this "priestess" crap - no journalist with a hope in keeping his or her job would dare write that.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has long been admired as the high priestess of fashion.
> 
> The pregnant reality star got a personal peek at husband Kanye West's latest designs and samples when she paid him a visit at his studio in Calabasas, California on Wednesday.
> 
> Kim, 34, thoughtfully brought Kanye, 38, a snack too as she arrived wearing a black pantsuit, a low-cut black top that clung to her blossoming baby bump and carrying two bags.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-latest-clothing-designs.html#ixzz3hQF7Nd1n



Acting like they don't see the camera flashes through the glass wall, at night


----------



## Crystalina

Kanye has breasts. I'm not kidding either.


----------



## knasarae

Crystalina said:


> Kanye has breasts. I'm not kidding either.



You're not the only one who noticed.


----------



## Oryx816

Crystalina said:


> Kanye has breasts. I'm not kidding either.




I thought I detected some cleavage there....

Moobs, how fashion forward!


----------



## poopsie

:giggles:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Crystalina said:


> Kanye has breasts. I'm not kidding either.





knasarae said:


> You're not the only one who noticed.





Oryx816 said:


> I thought I detected some cleavage there....
> 
> Moobs, how fashion forward!





poopsie said:


> :giggles:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He needs a sling for those titt*ys.

High Priestess? Lawd...of fashion? No. No, no, no. Of selling your soul and inflating your a$$ more times than I've done my bike tyres? Maybe.


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


>




Oh, Babydoll Chanel why did you resurrect this?!  Girl, you are killing me!  That was one of his moobiest moments ever!  :lolots:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Oh, Babydoll Chanel why did you resurrect this?!  Girl, you are killing me!  That was one of his moobiest moments ever!  :lolots:



I had to deliver!


----------



## Lounorada

fightthesunrise said:


> If Kris doesn't write it herself. That would make more sense. She's going to pay them an extraordinary amount of money anyway, so why not be exactly what she wants them to say? Especially with this "priestess" crap - no journalist with a hope in keeping his or her job would dare write that.



So true. I wouldn't be surprised if PMK or one of her minions writes the K/J articles, for the DailyFail especially.


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> :giggles:





Babydoll Chanel said:


>


----------



## Bentley1

Babydoll Chanel said:


>




[emoji28]he is giving her a run for her money with those moobs of his on display. He could easily fit into a B cup.


----------



## pukasonqo

his and hers boobs the new fashion accesory


----------



## tweegy

Sorry just saw this!


----------



## brett summers

Whoever came up with the idea that KK could ever play the part of the gamine Audrey Hepburn is out of their mind!!  She is the exact opposite of gamine and dressing her in black and clipping some bangs on her will never change that.  She has made a living out of her man-made curves and overt sexuality.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Sorry just saw this!


----------



## Stansy

Oryx816 said:


> "Admired as the high priestess of fashion"....do they get high before writing these articles?



They drink a couple of cans of HYPE


----------



## dangerouscurves

Stansy said:


> They drink a couple of cans of HYPE




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Swanky

*'My baller baby!' Kim Kardashian gushes about daughter North West's soccer skills in new Instagram snaps*


North West is already a fashionista and ballerina, and she could also be a soccer star in the making at just age two.
On Friday, proud mom Kim Kardashian shared cute snaps of her daughter playing with a soccer ball during a family outing with husband Kanye West.
'My  baller baby!' the 34-year-old pregnant reality star captioned one of  her latest Instagram photos as she gushed about her little girl's  athleticism.







    'Baller baby': Kim Kardashian shared  cute snaps of her daughter North playing with a soccer ball during a  family outing with husband Kanye West on Friday

In  the social media snaps, little North can be seen dressed in her  favorite black including knee-high socks and mini Diadora soccer cleats.
The eldest West tot had her hair done up in an adorable topknot as she kicked around a patriotic themed ball.
'Officially a soccer mom! #MyLittleGoalie,' Kim commented on one of her proud parenting moments.





    Too cute! In the social media snaps,  little North can be seen dressed in her favorite black including  knee-high socks and mini Diadora soccer cleats






    Ball of fun: The eldest West tot had her hair done up in an adorable topknot as she kicked around a patriotic themed ball

                         Khloe Kardashian's cute moment with nieces North and Penelope





Kanye can be seen in the same photo standing by his little girl and matching in a head-to-toe black outfit.
'Last pic of my baller baby! She's doing so good I'm just so proud!' the stepdaughter of Caitlyn Jenner captioned another photo.
Nori  has been often pictured attending dance classes with cousin Penelope  Disick - whose parents are Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick.
It  seems Kimye are spending lots of time with North before she becomes a  big sister. Kim and Kanye are expecting their second child - a boy - in  December.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...skills-new-Instagram-snaps.html#ixzz3hZqWFoSO
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## schadenfreude

Okay. I don't like Kim and I don't really care for kids in general, but those soccer pics of North are really cute.

*pauses and waits for earth to stop spinning on its axis*


----------



## michie

schadenfreude said:


> Okay. I don't like Kim and I don't really care for kids in general, but those soccer pics of North are really cute.
> 
> *pauses and waits for earth to stop spinning on its axis*



Hahaha! I like your honesty. Hell, a lot of people don't like kids until they have their own. That being said, those pics do nothing for me lol. Is that a uniform or just more black clothing? They haven't gotten a Woolite for Darks deal by now?


----------



## Swanky

*It's hard to keep up! Kim Kardashian asks fans to send her good vibes as she prepares to cut her hair *

It's  been long, it's been short, it's been black and it's been platinum -  now this star's locks are about to undergo a change once again.
Kim Kardashian is known for style chameleon ways and on Friday night was preparing to undergo another hairstyle change.
The  34-year-old took to Instagram to give fans one last look at her long  black hair and asked for their support - suggesting she and her hair  stylist were planning something drastic.





 

Kim Kardashian warned  fans on Friday night that she was getting a haircut, posting a selfie to  commemorate her soon to be shorter hair 

Posting  a selfie taken in her car, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star  pouted at the camera with her locks cascading over one should in soft  waves.
The star wrote: 'I'm cutting my hair tonight. Need to vibes.'
Getting herself prepared for a drastic change should be second nature for the star who has rocked her fair share of styles.




 
At the  beginning of this year not only did the star chop hair into a lob, she  went from dark to a platinum white overnight. Kim posted a throwback  snap on Thursday remembering the style

Ever  since she walked down the aisle with husband Kanye West, there has been  no stopping Kim from trying new looks - which even included bleaching  her eyebrows to white.
Her  most dramatic change was at the beginning of this year when not only  did the star chop hair into a lob (a long bob), she went from having  raven locks to a platinum white overnight.
The style saw Kim in the hairdressers chair more than most women in a year.
              Kim Kardashian debuts BRIGHT blonde hair in Paris



 








 
In 2013, the 34-year-old rocked ombre sun kissed locks and in  February this year wore her hair in a messy dark lob 

Despite the untold damage the bleach must have done to her hair, it is a style that Kim remembers fondly.
On Thursday the star posted a Throwback snap of her ice queen locks, which she had ditched in March.
The  star wrote: '#TBT to my blonde hair & my @premadonna87 waist  trainer @waistgangsociety! I don't know what I miss more! LOL.'









 

The star had a brief flirtation with a fringe in 2012, while  at the start of her fame in 2009 she almost was a blonde 

Of  coursing being pregnant, Kim will not be using a waist trainer and she  is probably going to try to stay away from the peroxide too.
While  there seems to be no real proof that hair dye affects an unborn child  many women chose to stay away from harsher dyes and Kim no doubt is one  of them, as she has also change her beauty routine in light of her baby.
The star recently revealed that she had quit cosmetic procedures to ensure her little one stayed safe. 




 
Two years ago, Kim went for a more subtle look with brown highlights
 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...od-vibes-prepares-cut-hair.html#ixzz3haSODign
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

Taking out your extensions is not cutting your hair. This woman gets dumber every day.


----------



## StopHammertime

What really popped out to me here is that she says she 'quit cosmetic procedures to ensure her little one stayed safe'.
Is she finally admitting to all the work she's been getting done? Hmmmmm


----------



## Sassys

StopHammertime said:


> What really popped out to me here is that she says she 'quit cosmetic procedures to ensure her little one stayed safe'.
> Is she finally admitting to all the work she's been getting done? Hmmmmm



Darling you never read articles about Kim K or Kanye (you will slowly become stupid like them), you look at the pics and keep it moving.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Self absorption like this - I'm going to cut my hair!  My daughter is a "soccer star"! - is what I find truly insufferable about her. The kid is cute but she's not the first kid to kick a soccer ball around.  Kim thinks the world revolves around her and her life.


----------



## Sassys

Hermes4evah said:


> Self absorption like this - I'm going to cut my hair!  My daughter is a "soccer star"! - is what I find truly insufferable about her. The kid is cute but she's not the first kid to kick a soccer ball around.  Kim thinks the world revolves around her and her life.



Lol most people with kids think there kid is the cutest, smartest and best at everything. When all there kid really did was walk or hold their head up.


----------



## usmcwifey

Hermes4evah said:


> Self absorption like this - I'm going to cut my hair!  My daughter is a "soccer star"! - is what I find truly insufferable about her. The kid is cute but she's not the first kid to kick a soccer ball around.  Kim thinks the world revolves around her and her life.




I think it's more to show she "does stuff" with her poor kid (we all know it's the nanny)....this kid jumps from activity to activity...they only last like a week lol no stability at all ....and yeah North is cute but everyone thinks their kid is cute...why is hers any different? But again she gets validation from posting stuff so there ya go...


----------



## blackkitty4378

Can that poor baby get a break from the tight buns? I understand that you don't like her hair down, Kanye, but can she get a braid, pigtails, anything besides that awfully tight bun?


----------



## Nathalya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *It's hard to keep up! Kim Kardashian asks fans to send her good vibes as she prepares to cut her hair *
> 
> It's  been long, it's been short, it's been black and it's been platinum -  now this star's locks are about to undergo a change once again.
> Kim Kardashian is known for style chameleon ways and on Friday night was preparing to undergo another hairstyle change.
> The  34-year-old took to Instagram to give fans one last look at her long  black hair and asked for their support - suggesting she and her hair  stylist were planning something drastic.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/01/03/2B02342A00000578-3181993-image-a-19_1438395026614.jpg
> 
> Kim Kardashian warned  fans on Friday night that she was getting a haircut, posting a selfie to  commemorate her soon to be shorter hair
> 
> Posting  a selfie taken in her car, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star  pouted at the camera with her locks cascading over one should in soft  waves.
> The star wrote: 'I'm cutting my hair tonight. Need to vibes.'
> Getting herself prepared for a drastic change should be second nature for the star who has rocked her fair share of styles.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/01/03/2B027AC100000578-3181993-image-a-20_1438395034545.jpg
> At the  beginning of this year not only did the star chop hair into a lob, she  went from dark to a platinum white overnight. Kim posted a throwback  snap on Thursday remembering the style
> 
> Ever  since she walked down the aisle with husband Kanye West, there has been  no stopping Kim from trying new looks - which even included bleaching  her eyebrows to white.
> Her  most dramatic change was at the beginning of this year when not only  did the star chop hair into a lob (a long bob), she went from having  raven locks to a platinum white overnight.
> The style saw Kim in the hairdressers chair more than most women in a year.
> Kim Kardashian debuts BRIGHT blonde hair in Paris
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/03/05/video-undefined-26593AB300000578-597_636x358.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/01/03/2B026A1800000578-3181993-image-m-32_1438395174243.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/01/03/2B02689A00000578-3181993-image-a-33_1438395185757.jpg
> In 2013, the 34-year-old rocked ombre sun kissed locks and in  February this year wore her hair in a messy dark lob
> 
> Despite the untold damage the bleach must have done to her hair, it is a style that Kim remembers fondly.
> On Thursday the star posted a Throwback snap of her ice queen locks, which she had ditched in March.
> The  star wrote: '#TBT to my blonde hair & my @premadonna87 waist  trainer @waistgangsociety! I don't know what I miss more! LOL.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/01/03/2B026CB700000578-3181993-image-m-41_1438395652718.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/01/03/2B026FF300000578-3181993-image-a-42_1438395663107.jpg
> 
> The star had a brief flirtation with a fringe in 2012, while  at the start of her fame in 2009 she almost was a blonde
> 
> Of  coursing being pregnant, Kim will not be using a waist trainer and she  is probably going to try to stay away from the peroxide too.
> While  there seems to be no real proof that hair dye affects an unborn child  many women chose to stay away from harsher dyes and Kim no doubt is one  of them, as she has also change her beauty routine in light of her baby.
> The star recently revealed that she had quit cosmetic procedures to ensure her little one stayed safe.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/01/03/2B026C0F00000578-3181993-image-m-43_1438395780378.jpg
> Two years ago, Kim went for a more subtle look with brown highlights
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...od-vibes-prepares-cut-hair.html#ixzz3haSODign
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Lol she has a different face in each picture


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She needs good vibes to go get a haircut? GTFO.

#KardashianProblems #DoesSheNeedGoodKarmaToPoopAsWell


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She needs good vibes to go get a haircut? GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> #KardashianProblems #DoesSheNeedGoodKarmaToPoopAsWell




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Where are the other kids or is she it? 






The hair information. Seriously, is there anyone, not meaning here but  in general who cares about that info?


----------



## Oryx816

Does Kim realize that soccer is a team sport?  Poor solitary North!

Also, as a soccer mom I take umbrage at her referring to herself as such.  In her unwavering stupidity she doesn't realize that being a soccer mom involves being present at practices and games (regardless of weather), prepping cool towels, drinks and healthy snacks for the team, consoling them after a loss and celebrating the wins with the TEAM.  

Taking a pic of your kid all alone, all dressed in black (again) but with Diadoras and a ball doesn't make you a soccer mom!  

Also, let me me take out my agenda so I can take note that Kim is getting a haircut!  Good vibes?  She makes it sound like she is getting triple bypass surgery.  All she does is get beauty treatments and cosmetic surgery so how is this newsworthy?  

Rant over.

#beyondmoronic


----------



## Swanky

She's too young to be on a team. I don't see anything odd about her kicking the ball alone.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's too young to be on a team. I don't see anything odd about her kicking the ball alone.



Toddler soccer: Is it fun or folly?
Play 2 Grow offers soccer classes for kids as young as 18 months old.


An L.A. soccer academy is targeting toddlers as young as 18 months, with a half-dozen students taking part in weekly classes to foster social and soccer skills at the earliest possible moment.

Note that some of the young strikers can't speak yet and diapers are an issue. As they say, you've got to walk before you can run. 

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/aug/28/sports/la-sp-erskine-20130829


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Encore Hermes said:


> Toddler soccer: Is it fun or folly?
> Play 2 Grow offers soccer classes for kids as young as 18 months old.
> 
> 
> An L.A. soccer academy is targeting toddlers as young as 18 months, with a half-dozen students taking part in weekly classes to foster social and soccer skills at the earliest possible moment.
> 
> Note that some of the young strikers can't speak yet and diapers are an issue. As they say, you've got to walk before you can run.
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2013/aug/28/sports/la-sp-erskine-20130829



Exactly!


----------



## Swanky

Classes. . .  not teams.  I still don't anything weird about letting your toddler kick a ball alone, lol!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I don't think anyone has a problem with her kicking the ball, it's when she continually *embellishes* the story(ies) that causes people to roll their eyes.
North is seriously too cute though.


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> I don't think anyone has a problem with her kicking the ball, it's when she continually *embellishes* the story(ies) that causes people to roll their eyes.
> North is seriously too cute though.




This!  It is the embellishment of referring to North as a "goalie" (with no other players no less) and "baller" and to herself as "officially a soccer mom" just because her kid is out on the lawn with a soccer ball, like millions of kids do.  It is this self aggrandizing behavior that is so grating.  Being a soccer mom (or an actively involved and attentive mom in general) would seriously cut into her "selfie" and "glam squad" time, so yeah, she needs to get a grip on reality.

Oh, and yes, North is super cute!


----------



## usmcwifey

Kim just wants excuses to go shopping ... North "needs" soccer gear...next North will need her own furniture for her new condo [emoji19] what this child needs is attention FROM HER PARENTS


----------



## poopsie

usmcwifey said:


> Kim just wants excuses to go shopping ... North "needs" soccer gear...next North will need her own furniture for her new condo [emoji19] *what this child needs is attention FROM HER PARENTS*




Oh, I dunno...........................the less time spent in the company of those two assclowns the better


----------



## usmcwifey

poopsie said:


> Oh, I dunno...........................the less time spent in the company of those two assclowns the better




You're right...I just kept thinking of normal kids ....maybe it's best they stay away lol


----------



## Hermes4evah

Oryx816 said:


> Does Kim realize that soccer is a team sport?  Poor solitary North!
> 
> Also, as a soccer mom I take umbrage at her referring to herself as such.  In her unwavering stupidity she doesn't realize that being a soccer mom involves being present at practices and games (regardless of weather), prepping cool towels, drinks and healthy snacks for the team, consoling them after a loss and celebrating the wins with the TEAM.
> 
> Taking a pic of your kid all alone, all dressed in black (again) but with Diadoras and a ball doesn't make you a soccer mom!
> 
> Also, let me me take out my agenda so I can take note that Kim is getting a haircut!  Good vibes?  She makes it sound like she is getting triple bypass surgery.  All she does is get beauty treatments and cosmetic surgery so how is this newsworthy?
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> #beyondmoronic




This is exactly what I was trying to say but you said it much better. Mega self absorption.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Taking out your extensions is not cutting your hair. This woman gets dumber every day.



True.


----------



## labelwhore04

I still find it disturbing that she has a kid and is responsible for a human life.


----------



## Oryx816

Hermes4evah said:


> This is exactly what I was trying to say but you said it much better. Mega self absorption.




You put it quite succinctly Hermes4evah--mega self absorption indeed--you nailed it!

I can't with this woman....her kid runs out on the lawn with a soccer ball and that makes HER a soccer mom?  Huh?  

It is truly obnoxious that she pretends to be an engaged parent (worse still is the fact that people buy this load of feces she is peddling daily).  No involved parent has the oodles of time this woman has to take selfies and to be in a chair fawned over by the ever present "glam squad".  I cannot wait for her to be old and irrelevant.  

Oh, to hear a teen conversation like this:  "Kardashians?  Who's that?"  "Oh, I think one of them is some old porn chick who got peed on".


----------



## Oryx816

labelwhore04 said:


> i still find it disturbing that she has a kid and is responsible for a human life.




+1000000000


----------



## mundodabolsa

Oy, the woman comes up with cutesy captions and hashtags for a picture of her kid and you all take it way too seriously. I guarantee you Kim does not actually think she is a soccer mom or that North is the next Mia Hamm, it's really reaching to find fault with her to criticize her for that.


----------



## lizmil

Kim is getting a haircut? Well that ruined MY day, lol. 
I hope little North had someone to play soccer with.
I am wondering how young she will be when the procedures, selfies and breast and butt implants start? 10? 12? 16?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol Kim is not the first person to use the "I'm getting a haircut" line when removing extensions. She's fooling no one but some of the guys, maybe.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol Kim is not the first person to use the "I'm getting a haircut" line when removing extensions. She's fooling no one but some of the guys, maybe.




Yep! Like when Beyonce cut her 'hair' and it was long again faster than you can say 'wig'.


----------



## ByeKitty

mundodabolsa said:


> Oy, the woman comes up with cutesy captions and hashtags for a picture of her kid and you all take it way too seriously. I guarantee you Kim does not actually think she is a soccer mom or that North is the next Mia Hamm, it's really reaching to find fault with her to criticize her for that.



I agree, I don't really see how this is worthy of harsh criticism.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sad to think that when she puts the extensions back in she will probably post about hair vitamins at the same time and some [del] stupid[/del] people will be like OMG those vitamins really work!!! her hair grew back soooooo FAST!!!!


----------



## whimsic

mundodabolsa said:


> Oy, the woman comes up with cutesy captions and hashtags for a picture of her kid and you all take it way too seriously. I guarantee you Kim does not actually think she is a soccer mom or that North is the next Mia Hamm, it's really reaching to find fault with her to criticize her for that.



This. I doubt she even knows what it really means. It's not that serious.


----------



## Brandless

mundodabolsa said:


> Oy, the woman comes up with cutesy captions and hashtags for a picture of her kid and you all take it way too seriously. I guarantee you Kim does not actually think she is a soccer mom or that North is the next Mia Hamm, it's really reaching to find fault with her to criticize her for that.




I have to agree with this. And I'm not a fan and I used to be a soccer mom.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> Sad to think that when she puts the extensions back in she will probably post about hair vitamins at the same time and some [del] stupid[/del] people will be like OMG those vitamins really work!!! her hair grew back soooooo FAST!!!!
> cdn-img.instyle.com/sites/default/files/styles/684xflex/public/1433779566/060815-kim-k-hairfinity-lead.jpg?itok=2xS3_j-5


You KNOW it's gonna happen!! Just like her sister's butt/boob cream!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's five months into her second pregnancy and bumping along nicely.

But on Sunday, the perennially glamorous Kim Kardashian did the unthinkable and put comfort first - wearing a pair of sensible flats during an outing with her toddler daughter North West.

The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashian star looked fabulous in a fitted beige maternity dress, which showed off her growing bump. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-steps-sensible-flats.html#ixzz3hgc3s4OP


----------



## AlbertsLove

Sassys said:


> Lol most people with kids think there kid is the cutest, smartest and best at everything. When all there kid really did was walk or hold their head up.



Hey, my drooling 10 month old is the cutest.


----------



## ByeKitty

That mouth of hers!!! Really what was wrong with her original mouth?! Her lips were full to begin with!


----------



## Encore Hermes

For her hairline, I would stop with the tight buns


----------



## azania

At least she is wearing flats


----------



## Wildflower22

Is her probably very expensive dress pilling!


----------



## Sassys

Dea God, we said wear flats when pregnant, not your grandmother's shoes from 1984.


----------



## roses5682

encore hermes said:


> for her hairline, i would stop with the tight buns




+1


----------



## Sasha2012

North and Mason are cute holding hands.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pretentious people deserve to be ragged on, especially the K's. Kids are off base tho as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lounorada

North is Kanyes little twin, so cute!

I take it the too tight dresses and long coats are Kims assigned pregnancy uniform? How incredibly unimaginative 
Nice to see Ye gave her permission to wear flats.


----------



## pukasonqo

luxurygoodslove said:


> Sorry guys I got a error sign so thats why i had to post twice blame my ipad




i am getting those on my phone or ipad...


----------



## Bentley1

pukasonqo said:


> i am getting those on my phone or ipad...




I'm getting the error messages on my iPhone as well & it's positing some of my comments twice. Weird.


----------



## StopHammertime

Another one getting those messages for a few days now. I just save draft and see if it posted.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> That mouth of hers!!! Really what was wrong with her original mouth?! Her lips were full to begin with!




She needed a permanent duckface.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> i am getting those on my phone or ipad...







Bentley1 said:


> I'm getting the error messages on my iPhone as well & it's positing some of my comments twice. Weird.







StopHammertime said:


> Another one getting those messages for a few days now. I just save draft and see if it posted.




Me too. But I've learned that when the error message comes you just click discard or cancel, your message would still appear none the less.


----------



## lanasyogamama

A sheer trench?  Mmmm kay.


----------



## Crystalina

Mason needs his hair cut!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> Pretentious people deserve to be ragged on, especially the K's. Kids are off base tho as far as I'm concerned.




 

When you are a big phony and put your fame ho self out there, then you get what you deserve!


----------



## morgan20

Oh Kim I want you take off the sheer trench coats so we can see you pregnancy body!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'm glad to see her in flats.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Her little bump is finally coming along!


----------



## ByeKitty

Mason and north look like siblings!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg poor North looks scared in the last pic. I really wish they would stop parading her around in front of the paps she's clearly not comfortable around them.


----------



## clydekiwi

From twitter


----------



## .pursefiend.

lipstick is pretty .. that's all i got


----------



## ByeKitty

That is some drag queen amount of make-up.


----------



## glistenpearls

Sasha2012 said:


> North and Mason are cute holding hands.
> 
> via Daily Mail


What is she doing wearing my curtain?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She's five months into her second pregnancy and bumping along nicely.
> 
> But on Sunday, the perennially glamorous Kim Kardashian did the unthinkable and put comfort first - wearing a pair of sensible flats during an outing with her toddler daughter North West.
> 
> The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashian star looked fabulous in a fitted beige maternity dress, which showed off her growing bump.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-steps-sensible-flats.html#ixzz3hgc3s4OP


Positive: she has on flats.


----------



## stylemepretty

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3086824
> 
> 
> From twitter



 That is truly terrifying!


----------



## Stansy

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3086824
> 
> 
> From twitter



Those lips.....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

You guys have to hear this song, it's hilarious. NSFW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRPDlNEhJGI  So much shade


----------



## knasarae

Encore Hermes said:


> Sad to think that when she puts the extensions back in she will probably post about hair vitamins at the same time and some [del] stupid[/del] people will be like OMG those vitamins really work!!! her hair grew back soooooo FAST!!!!



Lol, those Hairfinity vitamins actually did work for me.  My hair grew faster, but they also made me severely constipated no matter how much water I drank.  So I quit using them.



Sassys said:


> Dea God, we said wear flats when pregnant, not your *grandmother's shoes from 1984*.


----------



## usmcwifey

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3086824
> 
> 
> From twitter




She looks possessed [emoji15]


----------



## Lounorada

Videos always show how cold and un-maternal Kim seems around kids... and her a$$ looks tragic through that sheer trench-coat.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...Nori-Mason-hold-hands-way-birthday-party.html


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Videos always show how cold and un-maternal Kim seems around kids... and her a$$ looks tragic through that sheer trench-coat.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...Nori-Mason-hold-hands-way-birthday-party.html


 
I didn't watch the video, but I have always noticed (especially since she had North), that she seems more comfortable with Mason. Maybe, because he is a boy and she feels North will out shine her. I know me personally, I get along with little boys and not so much with little girls (my neighbor's 2yr old girl  intimidates the hell out of me lol). Little boys always come to me and even strangers little boys start playing with me. Little girls give me, that Bish please look.


----------



## clydekiwi

Where is there security? Did anyone see anybody in the video


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/03/kim-kardashian-cuts-her-hair-see-before-after-photos/

Kim Kardashian is finally showing off her haircut after teasing her fans over the weekend about chopping off her locks.

Right before I cut my hair the 34-year-old pregnant reality star captioned her before photo on Twitter. She then posted the after photo a few minutes later.

Kim also shared an airplane selfie she took after boarding a flight at LAX Airport on Monday morning (August 3) in Los Angeles. See the photos of her entering the airport below!


----------



## AECornell

Two things. 

1: When I see videos of them I just think about what terrible people they are subjecting their kids to this stuff. Most celebs escape under the radar but they're calling the paps.

2: It looks like she has a giant tumor growing out of her backside.


----------



## Encore Hermes

My god could it be tighter? She might blow the aircraft apart if she retains water on the flight.





Just jared


----------



## Lounorada

A few things...

So much photoshop in those airport pics it's hilarious 

I cringe when I see that disgusting tongue-out 'pose' she does. KEEP IT IN YOUR MOUTH, you supposed 'grown woman'.

She needs a bra that actually supports those boobs.

Whatever shapewear/spanx she's wearing looks incredibly uncomfortable an unattractive.

Cut your hair... :lolots: Kimbecile, it's called getting shorter extensions.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wonder how long the line is outside the loo while she takes her selfie. Said before, I would hate to be in the same flight/cabin as her. 




Just jared


----------



## labelwhore04

Her behind is actually just gross at this point. I can't believe she paid for that monstrosity.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> I wonder how long the line is outside the loo while she takes her selfie. Said before, I would hate to be in the same flight/cabin as her.
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/kardashian-cuts/kim-kardashian-cuts-her-hair-05.jpg
> Just jared


 
Who stays in a gross airplane toilet longer than they have to, to take a selfie?! 
In the dictionary next to Narcissism there should be a picture of Kimbo in a toilet, taking a picture of herself. She's a truly pathetic woman.


----------



## Staci_W

Lounorada said:


> Who stays in a gross airplane toilet longer than they have to, to take a selfie?!
> .



I try my hardest to not have to go in them.  Can't imagine thinking that sitting in that germ filled place I should make a duck face and take a pic. Gross indeed


----------



## AECornell

Plus regardless that it's in an airplane, it's the bathroom. No one needs to take a selfie in there.



Staci_W said:


> I try my hardest to not have to go in them.  Can't imagine thinking that sitting in that germ filled place I should make a duck face and take a pic. Gross indeed


----------



## Lounorada

Staci_W said:


> *I try my hardest to not have to go in them*.  Can't imagine thinking that sitting in that germ filled place I should make a duck face and take a pic. Gross indeed


 

Me too. Short-haul flights it's easy to avoid using them, long-haul flights- not so much!
Taking pictures in toilets of all kinds is disgusting.


----------



## berrydiva

The tongue sticking out photo thing is so strange to me...it's like they're 5 years-old.


----------



## mrsinsyder

She got smaller.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> Plus regardless that it's in an airplane, it's the bathroom. No one needs to take a selfie in there.


 
Exactly! Do your damn business and get out!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> The tongue sticking out photo thing is so strange to me...it's like they're 5 years-old.


 
I can't stand to see grown people poking their tongue out in pics or doing the kissy face. It's so infantile. I so agree with the woman in my hair salon. Her daughter was making kissy faces taking selfies and her mother told her, you have one more year to do that crap, I am not raising an idiot. Daughter is 14/15.


----------



## Sassys

That is not a hair cut. That is shorter extensions. Her hair is not that thick.

No way her hair grew that much since February


----------



## poopsie

Sassys said:


> That is not a hair cut. That is shorter extensions. Her hair is not that thick.
> 
> No way her hair grew that much since February






Is that a sore on her lip? :weird:


----------



## Ladybug09

sooo tight, you see the thong of the leotard through the skirt.





Encore Hermes said:


> My god could it be tighter? She might blow the aircraft apart if she retains water on the flight.
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/kardashian-cuts/kim-kardashian-cuts-her-hair-27.jpg
> Just jared


----------



## widerlet

Anyone feeling a throwback? 

Lets travel in time back to 2011-2012! A time when Kimberly knew that summer meant colours are appropriate and winter coats are not. 
When she had enough real hair to wear hair extensions that were blended and wavy, which inspired everyone to attempt the 'Kardashian waves' for themselves.
When Louboutins were not outlawed by Yeezus and over exposed by rap video vixens.

BUT most importantly, her butt was about 10x smaller. Allowing us to appreciate an outfit rather than just fixate on her personal planet.

Enjoy


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Her behind is actually just gross at this point. I can't believe she paid for that monstrosity.




Lol, seriously. "Gross & monstrosity"
Are perfect adjectives to describe IT.


----------



## bisousx

Wow. She used to be so hot.


----------



## AshTx.1

widerlet said:


> Anyone feeling a throwback?
> 
> Lets travel in time back to 2011-2012! A time when Kimberly knew that summer meant colours are appropriate and winter coats are not.
> When she had enough real hair to wear hair extensions that were blended and wavy, which inspired everyone to attempt the 'Kardashian waves' for themselves.
> When Louboutins were not outlawed by Yeezus and over exposed by rap video vixens.
> 
> BUT most importantly, her butt was about 10x smaller. Allowing us to appreciate an outfit rather than just fixate on her personal planet.
> 
> Enjoy



Wow! She looked great!


----------



## Sassys

widerlet said:


> Anyone feeling a throwback?
> 
> Lets travel in time back to 2011-2012! A time when Kimberly knew that summer meant colours are appropriate and winter coats are not.
> When she had enough real hair to wear hair extensions that were blended and wavy, which inspired everyone to attempt the 'Kardashian waves' for themselves.
> When Louboutins were not outlawed by Yeezus and over exposed by rap video vixens.
> 
> BUT most importantly, her butt was about 10x smaller. Allowing us to appreciate an outfit rather than just fixate on her personal planet.
> 
> Enjoy



Some of her best looks!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Has anyone ever put their finger on someone else's and the run both fingers together? It feels weird, numb. I bet her *** feels like that.


----------



## Lounorada

widerlet said:


> Anyone feeling a throwback?
> 
> Lets travel in time back to 2011-2012! A time when Kimberly knew that summer meant colours are appropriate and winter coats are not.
> When she had enough real hair to wear hair extensions that were blended and wavy, which inspired everyone to attempt the 'Kardashian waves' for themselves.
> When Louboutins were not outlawed by Yeezus and over exposed by rap video vixens.
> 
> BUT most importantly, her butt was about 10x smaller. Allowing us to appreciate an outfit rather than just fixate on her personal planet.
> 
> Enjoy




Back to a time, Pre-Kanye, when she wore colours, accessorised outfits and wore clothes that actually fit properly and suited her body shape.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...anye-west-kim-kardashian-cuts-her-hair-08.jpg

What the heck is going on with her mouth here?!?!?!?


----------



## blackkitty4378

I used to love her style, makeup, and hair. She used to be so cool.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*ME, before I cut my hair.*

Exaggerate much!??!? Just like she does with everything else.


----------



## tweegy

hollieplus2 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...anye-west-kim-kardashian-cuts-her-hair-08.jpg
> 
> What the heck is going on with her mouth here?!?!?!?




Is that big Ang???


----------



## tweegy

widerlet said:


> Anyone feeling a throwback?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets travel in time back to 2011-2012! A time when Kimberly knew that summer meant colours are appropriate and winter coats are not.
> 
> When she had enough real hair to wear hair extensions that were blended and wavy, which inspired everyone to attempt the 'Kardashian waves' for themselves.
> 
> When Louboutins were not outlawed by Yeezus and over exposed by rap video vixens.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT most importantly, her butt was about 10x smaller. Allowing us to appreciate an outfit rather than just fixate on her personal planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy




[emoji17] [emoji444]meeeeeemmmooorrrriiiieeeeesssss....[emoji444]


----------



## B. Jara

hollieplus2 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...anye-west-kim-kardashian-cuts-her-hair-08.jpg
> 
> What the heck is going on with her mouth here?!?!?!?




Sounding out the letters to her name? [emoji23]


----------



## caitlin1214

Stansy said:


> This is prob what she dreamed of...



I love that movie! It's like a candy coated masterpiece.

Fun fact: Manolo Blahnik designed the shoes for the movie.

My favorite pair of shoes were always the black pair with the grey fur. 

I didn't watch the video, but out of curiosity I looked at the Marie Antoinette still and they were clearly trying to imitate the scene showing the aftermath of her lavish birthday party. 




StopHammertime said:


> What really popped out to me here is that she says she 'quit cosmetic procedures to ensure her little one stayed safe'.
> Is she finally admitting to all the work she's been getting done? Hmmmmm


To me, it was "Eldest West child." Of COURSE North is the eldest West child. Her younger sibling isn't even born yet. 

They could have said "Soon-to-be big sister".


----------



## caitlin1214

@KimKierkegaard  Just walked 3 miles and did 100 squats, my idea now being to qualify myself for the priesthood.

@KimKierkegaard  Took a selfie with my M.Tussaud wax figure, to see if by means of speech I had degraded myself beneath the level of dumb creation.


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Is that big Ang???




I die


----------



## clydekiwi

poopsie said:


> Is that a sore on her lip? :weird:




Oh ya. Herpes lol


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> @KimKierkegaard  Just walked 3 miles and did 100 squats, my idea now being to qualify myself for the priesthood.
> 
> @KimKierkegaard  Took a selfie with my M.Tussaud wax figure, to see if by means of speech I had degraded myself beneath the level of dumb creation.




Dead!  :lolots:


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She has permanent duck face


----------



## Pandoravuitton

widerlet said:


> Anyone feeling a throwback?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets travel in time back to 2011-2012! A time when Kimberly knew that summer meant colours are appropriate and winter coats are not.
> 
> When she had enough real hair to wear hair extensions that were blended and wavy, which inspired everyone to attempt the 'Kardashian waves' for themselves.
> 
> When Louboutins were not outlawed by Yeezus and over exposed by rap video vixens.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT most importantly, her butt was about 10x smaller. Allowing us to appreciate an outfit rather than just fixate on her personal planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy




She was so gorgeous she needs to go on Botched to fix her jacked up nose and mouth


----------



## bisousx

Pandoravuitton said:


> She was so gorgeous she needs to go on Botched to fix her jacked up nose and mouth



Her face is the least of her worries.


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> Her face is the least of her worries.



Too true!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> I wonder how long the line is outside the loo while she takes her selfie. Said before, I would hate to be in the same flight/cabin as her.
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/kardashian-cuts/kim-kardashian-cuts-her-hair-05.jpg
> Just jared



It looks like she's actually sitting on the toilet, you can see the flush sign above her left shoulder. Eewww.


----------



## AEGIS

Oryx816 said:


> Does Kim realize that soccer is a team sport?  Poor solitary North!
> 
> Also, as a soccer mom I take umbrage at her referring to herself as such.  In her unwavering stupidity she doesn't realize that being a soccer mom involves being present at practices and games (regardless of weather), prepping cool towels, drinks and healthy snacks for the team, consoling them after a loss and celebrating the wins with the TEAM.
> 
> Taking a pic of your kid all alone, all dressed in black (again) but with Diadoras and a ball doesn't make you a soccer mom!
> 
> Also, let me me take out my agenda so I can take note that Kim is getting a haircut!  Good vibes?  She makes it sound like she is getting triple bypass surgery.  All she does is get beauty treatments and cosmetic surgery so how is this newsworthy?
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> #beyondmoronic





you take the title of "soccer mom" seriously? oy vey


----------



## ByeKitty

bisousx said:


> Her face is the least of her worries.



Well, judging from the looks of it she is pretty preoccupied with it


----------



## Stansy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It looks like she's actually sitting on the toilet, you can see the flush sign above her left shoulder. Eewww.



You are right, you can see the door "handle".
Oh my, this is uber disgusting. How self-absorbed can one single person be??


----------



## AECornell

"Look how cute I am in this lighting. Never mind people poop and throw up where I'm sitting."



Stansy said:


> You are right, you can see the door "handle".
> 
> Oh my, this is uber disgusting. How self-absorbed can one single person be??


----------



## Jikena

aegis said:


> you take the title of "soccer mom" seriously? Oy vey



&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## stylemepretty

AECornell said:


> "Look how cute I am in this lighting. Never mind people poop and throw up where I'm sitting."



 Kim is full of sh!t so it seems appropriate...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

stylemepretty said:


> Kim is full of sh!t so it seems appropriate...


Came here to say the same thing


----------



## poopsie

Gmta


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

widerlet said:


> Anyone feeling a throwback?
> 
> Lets travel in time back to 2011-2012! A time when Kimberly knew that summer meant colours are appropriate and winter coats are not.
> When she had enough real hair to wear hair extensions that were blended and wavy, which inspired everyone to attempt the 'Kardashian waves' for themselves.
> When Louboutins were not outlawed by Yeezus and over exposed by rap video vixens.
> 
> BUT most importantly, her butt was about 10x smaller. Allowing us to appreciate an outfit rather than just fixate on her personal planet.
> 
> Enjoy



She looked good but lets not pretend like Monica Rose didn't have her looking crazy at times, lol.  We were complaining about too many black outfits, boots in the summer time and ill fitting clothes before Ye stepped in the picture....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Her face and a** just keep getting longer and longer.


----------



## whimsic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looked good but lets not pretend like Monica Rose didn't have her looking crazy at times, lol.  We were complaining about too many black outfits, boots in the summer time and ill fitting clothes before Ye stepped in the picture....



I remember thinking back then she looked so plastic in these pictures. Now we're talking about how normal she looks compared to these days lol


----------



## knasarae

I didn't like her "look" back then... her eyes were very alien.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> I didn't like her "look" back then... her eyes were very alien.


 
Agreed. Her eyes always looked creepy.


As for her style back then, all I'll credit her for pre-Kanye was that she wore clothes that fit and most of the time clothes that suited her shape/height, neither are things she can get right nowadays. Her 'style' was never anything special, IMO.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Agreed. Her eyes always looked creepy.
> 
> 
> As for her style back then, all I'll credit her for pre-Kanye was that she wore clothes that fit and most of the time clothes that suited her shape/height, neither are things she can get right nowadays. Her 'style' was never anything special, IMO.


Neither was she


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Neither was she


 
So true!


----------



## Queenpixie

Can someone explain this space?


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent the night before masquerading around New Orleans in all-black.

But it appears Kim Kardashian was in the mood for a fresh start as she was spotted the following morning on Tuesday wearing an angelic white outfit.

The pregnant 34-year-old dressed her growing baby bump in a skintight mini-dress and long tailed button down shirt as she stepped out to lunch in the Louisiana city.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-masquerading-New-Orleans.html#ixzz3hsjvqd42


----------



## AshTx.1

Wtf is she doing in NOLA?


----------



## michie

AshTx.1 said:


> Wtf is she doing in NOLA?



Exactly what I wanna know. It's hot as HELL here, too. She brought some rain, though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cafe Du Monde. Yuck! They've become way too commercialized and is not the same.


I can't see her fighting with that powdered sugar for real lol


----------



## Sasha2012

AshTx.1 said:


> Wtf is she doing in NOLA?



via twitter

Happy Birthday @MyleezaKardash I'm so thankful to spend your 21st birthday with you here in New Orleans! 

https://twitter.com/KimKardashian/status/628667658964086784/photo/1


----------



## Sassys

Queenpixie said:


> Can someone explain this space?


 
A lot of women carry like that. My friend did, when she was pregnant.


----------



## AshTx.1

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter
> 
> Happy Birthday @MyleezaKardash I'm so thankful to spend your 21st birthday with you here in New Orleans!
> 
> https://twitter.com/KimKardashian/status/628667658964086784/photo/1



Oh yeah I remember reading about this. Thanks!


----------



## pukasonqo

Queenpixie said:


> Can someone explain this space?




that space could be used for advertising (that is my take)


----------



## Freckles1

Um my DD told me you can't do the fish face unless you're a kid.... Shall I pass this information on to Kim? Enough already. Lord


----------



## BadAzzBish

Queenpixie said:


> Can someone explain this space?



She's carrying low (it's a boy) and her dress is crinkled


----------



## clydekiwi

How was she able to have a baby boy and know the sex right at the time of becoming pregnant


----------



## clydekiwi

https://instagram.com/p/5-aW3NG2t2/

Kim bought her fan yeezys when she met her in new orleans


----------



## michie

Of course it was! Why else would Kim hang out with you?


----------



## shoegal

Jonathan truly creeps me out


----------



## clydekiwi

michie said:


> Of course it was! Why else would Kim hang out with you?




Lol shame on me. I thought kim was actually being nice


----------



## michie

They're damned near killing for storylines.


----------



## clydekiwi

michie said:


> They're damned near killing for storylines.




Do u think shes that shallow to do that for kuwtk? The fans are fighting now lol kim called her her fav


----------



## clydekiwi

She put her foot in her mouth


----------



## michie

Actually, the girl was the one who tweeted that Kim said she was her favorite. Kim is just doing the damage control since the girl made everyone feel horrible. 



clydekiwi said:


> Do u think shes that shallow to do that for kuwtk? The fans are fighting now lol kim called her her fav



YES!!! She was the same one who helped a family after Hurricane Katrina because her boyfriend was a star player here and they filmed it for the show. I can't knock her helping someone, but if Reggie Bush didn't happen to play for the team in the city that was devastated, well...yeah, it would've never happened. JMO.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

clydekiwi said:


> How was she able to have a baby boy and know the sex right at the time of becoming pregnant




Gender selection during IVF.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Queenpixie said:


> Can someone explain this space?




Looks like the lining from her spanx??


----------



## lizmil

I think it's because her dress is too tight, it's where her bra ends and her spanx stops.


----------



## B. Jara

Queenpixie said:


> Can someone explain this space?




That area will get narrower when the fundus height (top of uterus) changes as the baby grows.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has been nonstop ever since she arrived in New Orleans the day before.

The heavily pregnant 34-year-old star may have been feeling the effects of her whirlwind schedule as she arrived at airport ahead of a departing flight out of the Louisiana city.

Kim rubbed her back while looking a tad uncomfortable in a skintight white dress that displayed her growing bump and strappy beige high heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-masquerading-New-Orleans.html#ixzz3huKMgnfq


----------



## Encore Hermes

Heavily pregnant is due in December right?




What s with the photoshop?


----------



## bisousx

cheap T-shirt dresses are so ratchet, I hate that they're in style.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I live for a good t-shirt dress. They're cute and comfy with minimal effort required, perfect for these 90+ degree days we've been having.

She actually doesn't look bad, I just wish she would let those shoes go.


----------



## Queenpixie

B. Jara said:


> That area will get narrower when the fundus height (top of uterus) changes as the baby grows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088544



makes sense.. cause I remember kim not having that space


----------



## khriseeee

Of course her back will hurt if she keeps on wearing those crazy high heels!! Bring out the flats please!!


----------



## VickyB

Almost time for Kakes to switch to maxi dresses. Her legs are bad- stubby and thick to begin with but now with all the weight gain....ugh.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Heavily pregnant is due in December right?
> 
> What s with the photoshop?



Exactly! It's only early August and she still has over 4 months to go?!! That baby is going to be a BEAST if she's "heavily pregnant" already.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian may have a book titled Selfish, but the reality TV star loves to do good things for her fans and had a surprise in store for one her biggest admirers on Tuesday.

The 34-year-old met with Twitter user @MyleezaKardash during her trip to Louisiana in honour of the fan's birthday.

In a video posted to Myleezas Instagram, the 21-year-old birthday girl documents her meet and greet with her idol, which also included a special message from Kim's daughter North. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-song-daughter-North-West.html#ixzz3huoYkSwM


----------



## lizmil

"Idol" and a punchline the world will say forever! SMH


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

michie said:


> Actually, the girl was the one who tweeted that Kim said she was her favorite. Kim is just doing the damage control since the girl made everyone feel horrible.




These teen girls are fighting for someone like Kimbo's attention. GTFO. What is the world coming to? Why do these stans love her so much? Million dollar question!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bisousx said:


> cheap T-shirt dresses are so ratchet, I hate that they're in style.



I dunno, I like them. So comfy for summer. Kimbo just makes them look cheap because she wears them so skintight! I would never wear a T shirt dress tight, it's meant to be casual and therefore comfortable.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kim Kardashian may have a book titled Selfish, but the reality TV star loves to do good things for her fans and had a surprise in store for one her biggest admirers on Tuesday.*
> 
> The 34-year-old met with Twitter user @MyleezaKardash during her trip to Louisiana in honour of the fan's birthday.



Is PMK writing this? I mean, seriously. Her own siblings call her selfish...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is PMK writing this? I mean, seriously. Her own siblings call her selfish...



Considering the book is a flop, it may be best she doesn't remind people of it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Considering the book is a flop, it may be best she doesn't remind people of it.



I know, but it's ridiculous I figured it HAD to be Kris, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

ladylouboutin08 said:


> i live for a good t-shirt dress. They're cute and comfy with minimal effort required, perfect for these 90+ degree days we've been having.


+1


----------



## Ms.parker123

She looks cute but not comfortable. Some cute flats would have went perfect!


----------



## White Orchid

Hey, here's a gift to you: a pair of fugly runners/sneakers we can't get rid of soon enough.




Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian may have a book titled Selfish, but the reality TV star loves to do good things for her fans and had a surprise in store for one her biggest admirers on Tuesday.
> 
> The 34-year-old met with Twitter user @MyleezaKardash during her trip to Louisiana in honour of the fan's birthday.
> 
> In a video posted to Myleezas Instagram, the 21-year-old birthday girl documents her meet and greet with her idol, which also included a special message from Kim's daughter North.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-song-daughter-North-West.html#ixzz3huoYkSwM


----------



## berrydiva

I know many women who wear/wore heels throughout their pregnancy with no issues. Don't think it's necessary for her to wear flats unless her feet are swollen/hurting or she's uncomfortable.


----------



## *spoiled*

White Orchid said:


> Hey, here's a gift to you: a pair of fugly runners/sneakers we can't get rid of soon enough.



Pretty sure they are not having a problem selling the Yeezy's lol


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> These teen girls are fighting for someone like Kimbo's attention. GTFO. What is the world coming to? *Why do these stans love her so much? Million dollar question*!


 
She represents easy money and quick riches lifestyle. She does nothing all day, yet travels the world first class, wears designer clothes, drives luxury cars and lives in million dollar homes, stays in the best hotels and suites. She claims to work so hard, yet for years I can't figure out what exactly is so hard about waking up in the morning, having your hair and make-up done, wearing designer clothes, then go to the location that the producers tell you to be at, to shoot your scenes, take some selfies with your duck face and tongue out.

Also, how hard is it to go and do photo-shoots all the time. Again, you sit there let them do your make up and hair, put on the clothes and pose the way the photographer tells you. Takes no brain work and pays a lot of money.


----------



## berrydiva

I think she works as hard as she is capable and is making the most of her mental faculties. She constitutes it as hard work because she has no frame of reference for actually working. I do believe it's hard work to be phony, contrived, constantly seeking acceptance, and chasing a life of being nothing more than an object....all day, everyday. That has to be tiring and slightly soul crushing.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I think she works hard and is making the most of her mental faculties. She constitutes it as hard work because she has no frame of reference for actually working. I do believe it's hard work to be phony, contrived, constantly seeking acceptance, and chasing a life of being nothing more than an object....all day, everyday. That has to be tiring and slightly soul crushing.


 
Please, if her life is hard work, I'll take it (free swag, million dollar home, first class travel, first class hotels and suites). She can keep her Down Low man, her mother and her narcissism)


----------



## *spoiled*

Sassys said:


> She represents easy money and quick riches lifestyle. She does nothing all day, yet travels the world first class, wears designer clothes, drives luxury cars and lives in million dollar homes, stays in the best hotels and suites. She claims to work so hard, yet for years I can't figure out what exactly is so hard about waking up in the morning, having your hair and make-up done, wearing designer clothes, then go to the location that the producers tell you to be at, to shoot your scenes, take some selfies with your duck face and tongue out.
> 
> Also, how hard is it to go and do photo-shoots all the time. Again, you sit there let them do your make up and hair, put on the clothes and pose the way the photographer tells you. Takes no brain work and pays a lot of money.



I'm sure you didn't intend for this to come out as a hating comment but it did.  

I think Kim works, I mean she gained her celebrity from a sex tape but since the tape, she's been doing appearances, magazine shoots, and their reality shows.  It is what it is, but I wouldn't call her lazy or say she doesn't work hard.  IMO, she does too much.  Like, I want her to sit down somewhere and stay out of the spotlight so I wont have to see her botox'd face.


----------



## *spoiled*

berrydiva said:


> I think she works as hard as she is capable and is making the most of her mental faculties. She constitutes it as hard work because she has no frame of reference for actually working. I do believe it's hard work to be phony, contrived, constantly seeking acceptance, and chasing a life of being nothing more than an object....all day, everyday. That has to be tiring and slightly soul crushing.



basically.


----------



## Sassys

*spoiled* said:


> I'm sure you didn't intend for this to come out as a hating comment but it did.
> 
> I think Kim works, I mean she gained her celebrity from a sex tape but since the tape, she's been doing appearances, magazine shoots, and their reality shows.  It is what it is, but I wouldn't call her lazy or say she doesn't work hard.  IMO, she does too much.  Like, I want her to sit down somewhere and stay out of the spotlight so I wont have to see her botox'd face.


 
I don't know Kim or her family, so I have no reason to *hate* her (using the word hate is for someone who has done harm to me or my family). Nor am I jealous of her. You could not pay me, to pretend to be happily married to a man like Kanye, just so you can get runway show tickets and covers of fashion magazines. No thank you.

What Kim does is not work. Any moron can make a sex tape (which she did, and from what I was told, its a bad one at that). Any moron can sit and pose for a camera, memorize question your publicist typed out for you before an interview and do what a producer tells you to do, when they set the scene on a reality show. Not rocket science and takes zero brain cells.

Kris Jenner works.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Please, if her life is hard work, I'll take it (free swag, million dollar home, first class travel, first class hotels and suites). She can keep her Down Low man, her mother and her narcissism)



Best believe she did a lot of soul selling for all the stuff she had....she can keep that no ma'am.


----------



## *spoiled*

Sassys said:


> I don't know Kim or her family, so I have no reason to *hate* her (using the word hate is for someone who has done harm to me or my family). Nor am I jealous of her. You could not pay me, to pretend to be happily married to a man like Kanye, just so you can get runway show tickets and covers of fashion magazines. No thank you.
> 
> What Kim does is not work. Any moron can make a sex tape (which she did, and from what I was told, its a bad one at that). Any moron can sit and pose for a camera, memorize question your publicist typed out for you before an interview and do what a producer tells you to do, when they set the scene on a reality show. Not rocket science and takes zero brain cells.
> 
> Kris Jenner works.



Well i'm using hate in the "urban" sense.  As my pastor said this past Sunday, playa hata. 

We can agree to disagree that Kim doesn't work.  It doesn't matter to me, really but I do think she hustles.  I will add that I never said that her making a sex tape was work.  I said that's what is her claim to fame but she has since kept her name out there by working and doing things.


----------



## Sassys

*spoiled* said:


> Well i'm using hate in the "urban" sense.  *As my pastor said this past Sunday, playa hata*.
> 
> We can agree to disagree that Kim doesn't work.  It doesn't matter to me, really but I do think she hustles.  I will add that I never said that her making a sex tape was work.  I said that's what is her claim to fame but she has since kept her name out there by working and doing things.


 
Preacher using this term


----------



## bisousx

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno, I like them. So comfy for summer. Kimbo just makes them look cheap because she wears them so skintight! I would never wear a T shirt dress tight, it's meant to be casual and therefore comfortable.



I like the concept of them, but I haven't seen anyone IRL wear it without showing outlines of belly button and nipples. Too thin for my taste. I'd be so uncomfortable wearing it.


----------



## Stansy

She really has a permanent duck face now. Unbelievable.


----------



## veyda

I don't care to see her nipples and belly button for the next 5 months either. Why does she wear these body con ensembles anyway? Is she trying to be a sexy pregnant woman? 

She has enough money to dress comfortably, tastefully, and still fashionably during her pregnancy. 

Eh, I guess I will put this thread on ignore for a while. Kim is too mental for me. I feel sorry for North - the messages this child is growing up with are noxious.


----------



## AECornell

I like that she was 4 months pregnant two months ago and is now 5 months pregnant... Do we know her actual due date?


----------



## Vidarose

BadAzzBish said:


> She's carrying low (it's a boy) and her dress is crinkled




If she's around 5 months pregnant, then the top of her uterus would just be in line with her belly button. That space is still vacant, so to speak. As she gets further along her uterus will get bigger and eventually fill in that space.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Hey, here's a gift to you: a pair of fugly runners/sneakers we can't get rid of soon enough.




Yep!!! She should wear Yeezy's sneakers.


----------



## Queenpixie

berrydiva said:


> I know many women who wear/wore heels throughout their pregnancy with no issues. Don't think it's necessary for her to wear flats unless her feet are swollen/hurting or she's uncomfortable.




compared to flats.. heels has a more probability to trip on or fall 

its a safety thing


----------



## berrydiva

Queenpixie said:


> compared to flats.. *heels has a more probability to trip on or fall*
> 
> its a safety thing


That's true pregnant or not...


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> That's true pregnant or not...


 
If she was comfortable, she wouldn't be hiding behind coats in the dead of summer.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

LAX (August 4)


----------



## knasarae

White Orchid said:


> Hey, here's a gift to you: a pair of fugly runners/sneakers we can't get rid of soon enough.



Actually they aren't bad.  Everyone I know that owns a pair says they are super comfortable and they are re-selling for 3 and 4 times their msrp.


----------



## redney

Oompa loompa! 







Her assistant looks good, as usual.


----------



## Freckles1

lizmil said:


> i think it's because her dress is too tight, it's where her bra ends and her spanx stops.




+1


----------



## labelwhore04

Kims plastic surgery transformation. The difference in her a$$ is shocking, i never realized it used to be so small.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQ058d_g6Y


----------



## Thingofbeauty

labelwhore04 said:


> Kims plastic surgery transformation. The difference in her a$$ is shocking, i never realized it used to be so small.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQ058d_g6Y


Oh my God. This is CRAZY!


----------



## zinacef

AECornell said:


> I like that she was 4 months pregnant two months ago and is now 5 months pregnant... Do we know her actual due date?



That's Phaedra Parks  Obstetric /pregnancy calculation


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Kims plastic surgery transformation. The difference in her a$$ is shocking, i never realized it used to be so small.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQ058d_g6Y


It's just contouring.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She needs a time machine to go back to the way she was! Hope Kylie's paying attention.
She's sure retaining a lot of fluid in her a)).


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> She represents easy money and quick riches lifestyle.



This is it, in a nutshell. Very few people are in it to win it through hard work nowadays. I'm guessing a lot of them feel no amount of work will fund the lifestyle they want. But, hell, even we look at this family and wonder, "When is enough 'enough'???"


----------



## pixiejenna

AECornell said:


> I like that she was 4 months pregnant two months ago and is now 5 months pregnant... Do we know her actual due date?



I think they are lying about how far along she is, they want to keep the date a secret so they can plan for the babies debut to whoever the highest bidder is.



veyda said:


> I don't care to see her nipples and belly button for the next 5 months either. Why does she wear these body con ensembles anyway? Is she trying to be a sexy pregnant woman?
> 
> She has enough money to dress comfortably, tastefully, and still fashionably during her pregnancy.
> 
> Eh, I guess I will put this thread on ignore for a while. Kim is too mental for me. I feel sorry for North - the messages this child is growing up with are noxious.



I don't think she's trying to do sexy pregnant woman I think she's still trying for "klassy" high kouture woman. You know the saying; if you don't succeed try, try again


----------



## stylemepretty

pixiejenna said:


> I think they are lying about how far along she is, they want to keep the date a secret so they can plan for the babies debut to whoever the highest bidder is.



I remember seeing a post on her Instagram saying she was 20 weeks when I was 21 weeks and I'm due November 26. So if this is to be believed, she's 23 weeks now and due the first week of December.


----------



## Queenpixie

berrydiva said:


> That's true pregnant or not...



didnt care if she fell flat on her face..

but she is carrying a life inside of hers............ ALLEGEDLY


----------



## clydekiwi

Its a shame how society idolizes her. They now think this is the way to fame. A sex tape! I just cant anymore! There are no morals left.


----------



## .pursefiend.

so her maternity wear is going to consist of these ill-fitting bodycon dresses and the dumb robe? womp kimberly.. WOMP


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3089988
> 
> 
> Its a shame how society idolizes her. They now think this is the way to fame. A sex tape! I just cant anymore! There are no morals left.



They idolize the fact that Kim has made it easy to become rich. Sassy made a good post about it earlier so I won't repeat. 

Kim isn't doing anything different from what many have done before her going back to the golden age of Hollywood; she only used social media and people's insane need to be voyeurs. Jennifer Lopez, Marilyn Monroe and so many more have slept with men to advance their career and turned themselves into millionaires. Difference is that Kim's mom changed the paradigm on how it happens such that they controlled the outcome.

I say get money bishes.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> They idolize the fact that Kim has made it easy to become rich. Sassy made a good post about it earlier so I won't repeat.
> 
> Kim isn't doing anything different from what many have done before her going back to the golden age of Hollywood; she only used social media and people's insane need to be voyeurs. Jennifer Lopez, Marilyn Monroe and so many more have slept with men to advance their career and turned themselves into millionaires. Difference is that Kim's mom changed the paradigm on how it happens such that they controlled the outcome.
> 
> I say get money bishes.




Good point


----------



## bisousx

To be fair, Kim didn't make her entire family millionaires. We're forgetting about Rob here...


----------



## .pursefiend.

bisousx said:


> To be fair, Kim didn't make her entire family millionaires. We're forgetting about Rob here...



and his fabulous line of socks


----------



## labelwhore04

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3089988
> 
> 
> Its a shame how society idolizes her. They now think this is the way to fame. A sex tape! I just cant anymore! There are no morals left.



Umm i think she means KRiS JENNER made the whole family millionaires. Kim has as much business sense as a bag of rocks. If it wasn't for PMK, Kim would still be cleaning Paris' closet and trolling the streets of LA for a rich husband.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kardashian stans make me weep for humanity.


----------



## .pursefiend.

stylemepretty said:


> Kardashian stans make me weep for humanity.



you and me both!


----------



## clydekiwi

stylemepretty said:


> Kardashian stans make me weep for humanity.




Me 2 they are the most out of touch.


----------



## GaitreeS

stylemepretty said:


> Kardashian stans make me weep for humanity.


+++++ dear gawd me too

The way some people go on about them, it's like they know what happens on the inside when they've all said we only show you what we what you to know. With all the lies they've told over the years...I just don't get it.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kardashian stans don't make me weep, at all. I feel sorry for them. And they are definitely NOT the majority. I'm not even sure who that one girl that is stanning so hard is. She looks like a young easy impressed girl. Not someone I'd say I'd follow or listen to and hoping not the masses either.

From what I gather she's happy for a pair of shoes lol and will say and do just about anything for another pair. Not someone I'd look to when I'm trying to figure out humanity.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Kardashian stans don't make me weep, at all. I feel sorry for them. And they are definitely NOT the majority. I'm not even sure who that one girl that is stanning so hard is. She looks like a young easy impressed girl. Not someone I'd say I'd follow or listen to and hoping not the masses either.
> 
> From what I gather she's happy for a pair of shoes lol and will say and do just about anything for another pair. Not someone I'd look to when I'm trying to figure out humanity.


 
What is sad is that she is 21. At her age, she seriously should know better. I can understand a teenager or pre-ten stanning for the Kardashians. But 21? That is just sad and very pathetic IMO. At 21, I graduated college, started my career and had a 2bedroom apartment (that mommy and daddy did not pay for and no roommates). Honestly I would be embarrassed if that was my sister or child.


----------



## YSoLovely

stylemepretty said:


> Kardashian stans make me weep for humanity.



They make me laugh. Maybe facepalm a little, but mostly laugh and shake my head.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> They make me laugh. Maybe facepalm a little, but mostly laugh and shake my head.


 
And roll my eyes. That should be top of the list!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> What is sad is that she is 21. At her age, she seriously should know better. I can understand a teenager or pre-ten stanning for the Kardashians. But 21? That is just sad and very pathetic IMO. At 21, I graduated college, started my career and had a 2bedroom apartment (that mommy and daddy did not pay for and no roommates). Honestly I would be embarrassed if that was my sister or child.



What about the grown women who stan for them?! There seems to be a many of grown women who like them as well.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> What about the grown women who stan for them?! There seems to be a many of grown women who like them as well.


 
Anyone over 18 who stan for them, really should be ashamed of themselves IMO


----------



## Encore Hermes

Myleezakardash got fan lucky twice.  She also was invited to sit with Kim at the Yeezus concert when she was 19 a couple years ago.


----------



## Encore Hermes

With 34.1 M followers on Twitter, what are the odds she picks the same fan twice.  

Leeza needs to play the lotto


----------



## clydekiwi

Encore Hermes said:


> With 34.1 M followers on Twitter, what are the odds she picks the same fan twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Leeza needs to play the lotto




Kim picked her twice because she defends kim 2 death if anyone trashes kim shes there to defend her. She is literally obsessed with kim and blinded by her. I only know this because after seeing the birthday trip i read her tweets and kim loves it because kim is so insecure. Apparently after someone trashes kim kim goes to leeza twitter page to see if she was defended by this stan.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> What is sad is that she is 21. At her age, she seriously should know better. I can understand a teenager or pre-ten stanning for the Kardashians. But 21? That is just sad and very pathetic IMO. At 21, I graduated college, started my career and had a 2bedroom apartment (that mommy and daddy did not pay for and no roommates). Honestly I would be embarrassed if that was my sister or child.



Well, yeah...a lot of 21 YOs ain't doing all that lol. For her to be in New Orleans (I don't think she lives here) and not somewhere getting plastered, showing off that shiny new "21" is impressive IMO. It's still an immature age for a lot of people, so I can't rag on her too much for stanning for Kim and getting a pair of shoes. After all, Kim is the glass ceiling for these young girls with her thousand dollar wardrobe and whatnot. I still look at people sideways in these threads, asking how much something is. I'll be damned if I'm spending the equivalent of my mortgage on a blouse...but that's just me lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> What is sad is that she is 21. At her age, she seriously should know better. I can understand a teenager or pre-ten stanning for the Kardashians. But 21? That is just sad and very pathetic. At 21, I graduated college, started my career and had a 2bedroom apartment (that mommy and daddy did not pay for and no roommates). Honestly I would be embarrassed if that was my sister or child.




Yea they definitely don't make 21 years old the same nowadays. The entitlement. The need to get rich quick. The thinking everything posted on social media is bible. All of that irks me and is not what I've come to learn with hard work and dedication.


----------



## ByeKitty

clydekiwi said:


> Kim picked her twice because she defends kim 2 death if anyone trashes kim shes there to defend her. She is literally obsessed with kim and blinded by her. I only know this because after seeing the birthday trip i read her tweets and kim loves it because kim is so insecure. Apparently after someone trashes kim kim goes to leeza twitter page to see if she was defended by this stan.



Wow I just looked at her twitter page... she basically only tweets about Kim and why everyone should idolize her, and goes in on anybody who has anything negative to say. This girl kray!


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Umm i think she means KRiS JENNER made the whole family millionaires. Kim has as much business sense as a bag of rocks. If it wasn't for PMK, Kim would still be cleaning Paris' closet and trolling the streets of LA for a rich husband.




LOL @ cleaning closets [emoji28]
But everything you said is 100% true.


----------



## Encore Hermes

clydekiwi said:


> Kim picked her twice because she defends kim 2 death if anyone trashes kim shes there to defend her. She is literally obsessed with kim and blinded by her. I only know this because after seeing the birthday trip i read her tweets and kim loves it because kim is so insecure. *Apparently after someone trashes kim kim goes to leeza twitter page to see if she was defended by this stan*.



Interesting......
 But I was thinking that with 34.1 MILLION followers she would have, say,  at least a couple hundred thousand as dedicated as Leeza. 
I just think it is interesting that she chose to surprise this fan twice vs spreading the love.


----------



## dangerouscurves

.pursefiend. said:


> you and me both!




And me three.


----------



## clydekiwi

ByeKitty said:


> Wow I just looked at her twitter page... she basically only tweets about Kim and why everyone should idolize her, and goes in on anybody who has anything negative to say. This girl kray!




Yes! Exactly. And kim relies on this girl to have her back


----------



## nastasja

labelwhore04 said:


> Kims plastic surgery transformation. The difference in her a$$ is shocking, i never realized it used to be so small.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQ058d_g6Y




Wow, this video. I was just coming to post that they're showing Miami re-runs from 2010 and I can't believe how much her face (and butt) have changed since then. Even though she had already had PS by that time, she was still pretty. It's a shame what she's done to herself.


----------



## rockcandymelts

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yea they definitely don't make 21 years old the same nowadays. The entitlement. The need to get rich quick. The thinking everything posted on social media is bible. All of that irks me and is not what I've come to learn with hard work and dedication.




I got my first job at 16 and my first full time job at 19. I earned a hefty scholarship for college, and continued to work my full time job all the way through to pay for the rest. I also had my first apartment sans roommates at 20. I graduated from college in less than the standard 4 years, and landed a job in my field shortly after graduation. They do still make them like that, you just hear less about them because boring, hardworking people aren't much of a headline [emoji6]


Just my 2 cents as a now 23 year old--I don't mean any offense and know you didn't either [emoji4]


----------



## lizmil

I don't think Kylie or any of the Ks or Js take care of the pets themselves.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be five months pregnant but the work never stops for Kim Kardashian.

The reality star was hard at it again on Thursday, this time promoting her book Selfish.

Kim made an appearance at the Dash boutique on famed shopping street Melrose in LA for a book signing. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ish-book-showing-baby-bump.html#ixzz3i5FfHNoi


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be five months pregnant but the work never stops for Kim Kardashian.
> 
> The reality star was hard at it again on Thursday, this time promoting her book Selfish.
> 
> Kim made an appearance at the Dash boutique on famed shopping street Melrose in LA for a book signing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ish-book-showing-baby-bump.html#ixzz3i5FfHNoi



Dear lord she looks like Caitlyn in the first pic, wonky eye and all


----------



## berrydiva

What the reason her sleeves are never tailored?


----------



## michie

That face...all I see is


----------



## Lounorada

Her face... is frightening  
She's had something new done since her last outing because the gap between her nose and upper lip has gotten bigger since the pics of her at the airport the other day. Her face looks extra plastic and swollen, her wig is atrocious and that outfit is hideous.


----------



## lovemysavior

michie said:


> That face...all I see is



I was just gonna say. ..two words: Michael Jackson. ...lol....


----------



## usmcwifey

michie said:


> That face...all I see is




For real.... She is literally not attractive anymore ...like the plastic surgeries are just so visible ...[emoji37]no good


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> What is sad is that she is 21. At her age, she seriously should know better. I can understand a teenager or pre-ten stanning for the Kardashians. But 21? That is just sad and very pathetic IMO. At 21, I graduated college, started my career and had a 2bedroom apartment (that mommy and daddy did not pay for and no roommates). Honestly I would be embarrassed if that was my sister or child.




You weren't an ordinary 21 yr old. There are some out there, but not many. I feel you have to give fans slack til they are 25. Their cerebral cortex is not developed yet. After 25, they get the side eye for me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rockcandymelts said:


> I got my first job at 16 and my first full time job at 19. I earned a hefty scholarship for college, and continued to work my full time job all the way through to pay for the rest. I also had my first apartment sans roommates at 20. I graduated from college in less than the standard 4 years, and landed a job in my field shortly after graduation. They do still make them like that, you just hear less about them because boring, hardworking people aren't much of a headline [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents as a now 23 year old--I don't mean any offense and know you didn't either [emoji4]




I know they still exist just not the majority when it comes to those that like to follow the Kim's and other reality show people as some to look up to. Too many of them are focused on Kim and her life, not focusing on themselves and their future.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be five months pregnant but the work never stops for Kim Kardashian.
> 
> The reality star was hard at it again on Thursday, this time promoting her book Selfish.
> 
> Kim made an appearance at the Dash boutique on famed shopping street Melrose in LA for a book signing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ish-book-showing-baby-bump.html#ixzz3i5FfHNoi



Her face looks crazy....

I read that her book only sold 34K copies but Kim and her publishers are saying she's sold over 100k.


----------



## michie

The truth is probably an unlock code to her million dollar game...


----------



## ByeKitty

rockcandymelts said:


> I got my first job at 16 and my first full time job at 19. I earned a hefty scholarship for college, and continued to work my full time job all the way through to pay for the rest. I also had my first apartment sans roommates at 20. I graduated from college in less than the standard 4 years, and landed a job in my field shortly after graduation. They do still make them like that, you just hear less about them because boring, hardworking people aren't much of a headline [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents as a now 23 year old--I don't mean any offense and know you didn't either [emoji4]



Good for you for having your ish together at such an early age! But y'know, some people are quick and early with their hard work, others aren't, and some never learn. I don't think you can tell at 21.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> What is sad is that she is 21. At her age, she seriously should know better. I can understand a teenager or pre-ten stanning for the Kardashians. But 21? That is just sad and very pathetic IMO.* At 21, I graduated college, started my career and had a 2bedroom apartment (that mommy and daddy did not pay for and no roommates). Honestly I would be embarrassed if that was my sister or child.*



She could have all that and still be a Kardashian stan.  One has absolutely nothing to do with the other. You can have your sh*t together and still indulge in mindless, superficial f*ckery like the Kardashians. 

What I think many people forget is that many of the Kardashian fans are adults. The tweens are into Kendall and Kylie but when it comes to the other three most of their demographic is the 18-34 crowd (I actually read that somewhere, can't find the link ATM). When you see pics of their meet and greets, those are grown women in the crowd not little kids. May be sad but it's true.


----------



## Encore Hermes

At her book signing




Ktt credit


----------



## ByeKitty

A little dental work, some restylane and a nice blow-out and that little girl is ready for Kylie style stardom!


----------



## clydekiwi

ByeKitty said:


> A little dental work, some restylane and a nice blow-out and that little girl is ready for Kylie style stardom!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Wow I just looked at her twitter page... she basically only tweets about Kim and why everyone should idolize her, and goes in on anybody who has anything negative to say. This girl kray!




A crazy stan and Kimbecile. A match made in hell. They're perfect for each other.


----------



## jun3machina

usmcwifey said:


> For real.... She is literally not attractive anymore ...like the plastic surgeries are just so visible ...[emoji37]no good



This!! All day long!


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Her face... is frightening
> She's had something new done since her last outing because the gap between her nose and upper lip has gotten bigger since the pics of her at the airport the other day. Her face looks extra plastic and swollen, her wig is atrocious and that outfit is hideous.




I thought I was seeing things, so it's not just me. Her face legit frightened me, Moreso than usual. She's not gonna need a mask for Halloween, she is a Halloween mask.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She can't think this face looks good can she?! I wonder if her book fans were frightened.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seemed impossible someone would make a gaffe that would leave even Donald ***** red-faced on the day of the first ********** presidential nominee debate.

But Kim Kardashian managed just that when she referred to the ********ic front runner as the 'first female president of the Hilary (sic) *******' in a tweet on Thursday.

But it seems Hillary is more forgiving than the FBI agents probing her emails, for she was only too happy to pose up with the reality television personality at a fundraiser in Los Angeles later in the evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...**-manages-snap-selfie-her.html#ixzz3i6W8a2Wg


----------



## stylemepretty

Huh?! That first tweet makes no sense. Kimbecile! :weird:


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> It seemed impossible someone would make a gaffe that would leave even Donald ***** red-faced on the day of the first ********** presidential nominee debate.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kim Kardashian managed just that when she referred to the ********ic front runner as the 'first female president of the Hilary (sic) *******' in a tweet on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> But it seems Hillary is more forgiving than the FBI agents probing her emails, for she was only too happy to pose up with the reality television personality at a fundraiser in Los Angeles later in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...**-manages-snap-selfie-her.html#ixzz3i6W8a2Wg




ignorant and proud of it, that is a dangerous mix!
and that is what people aspire to become? just in case, i am referring to kimbo


----------



## chowlover2

Sh is as dumb as a box of rocks!


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> I thought I was seeing things, so it's not just me. Her face legit frightened me, Moreso than usual. *She's not gonna need a mask for Halloween, she is a Halloween mask*.


 
#lifegoals


----------



## Queenpixie

she reminds me of Cher now... but Cher is like .. 70.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Encore Hermes said:


> At her book signing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ktt credit



Who would bring that young girl to have a "book" that's basically all boob shots signed?


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Who would bring that young girl to have a "book" that's basically all boob shots signed?


 
Parents with no morals and who are not teaching their daughter values.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She misspelled President? 

Jezebel 


*Kim Kardashian Thinks Hillary ******* Should Be 'Presisent'*




One day a woman named Kim K, 
told her glam squad to prep for a big day. 
So they brushed and they puffed and they blushed and they fluffed, 
and then off she went to meet Bill&#8217;s bae.

When she finally met H. Rod *******, 
she approached the Dem with a mission. 
Kim snapped a pic next, 
then added some text,
but that post was just an audition.

Kim misspelled the word &#8216;President,&#8217; 
by typing instead *&#8216;Presisent.&#8217; *
So she took down the post, 
gave the keyboard her most, 
and soon a revised pic was sent.

The moral, I guess I should vent, 
is to proofread all of your content! 
So spellcheck your tags, 
before you get dragged, 
and try not to misspell &#8216;pre-si-dent.&#8217;


The short version:

Kim posted this selfie with the caption:

I got my selfie!!! I really loved hearing her speak & hearing her goals for our country! #HillaryForPresisent
So she deleted the photo and re-uploaded with the correct spelling. Cool.

#HillaryForPresisent

http://jezebel.com/kim-kardashian-thinks-hillary-*******-should-be-presise-1722675133


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

There are typos and then there's plain lazy/not caring/dumb. Kimbo belongs to the latter category.


----------



## AshTx.1

I thought I read somewhere that the reason Kim picked the same Stan to hang out with was because of the fact that they sat together at the Kanye show and Kim really wanted to see her again and that they had good vibes or something like that. I really wish I could remember where I heard that....


----------



## poopsie

Kimisaprincess and a member of the hoi polloi? Have dogs and cats started sleeping together?


----------



## SummerMango

ashtx.1 said:


> i thought i read somewhere that the reason kim picked the same stan to hang out with was because of the fact that they sat together at the kanye show and kim really wanted to see her again and that they had good vibes or something like that. I really wish i could remember where i heard that....








Here you go[emoji3]


----------



## dangerouscurves

1st female president of Hillary *******? Boy, she's as dumb as a doorknob!


----------



## PrincessGina

I like her because she says nice things about me and defends me. Smh.


----------



## clydekiwi

Smh kim sounds like she cant find anyone to be her friend but a 21 yr old stan. Really?!


----------



## AshTx.1

SummerMango said:


> View attachment 3091227
> View attachment 3091228
> 
> 
> Here you go[emoji3]



Ahhhh thank you!


----------



## SummerMango

AshTx.1 said:


> Ahhhh thank you!




You are welcome [emoji3]


----------



## Stansy

SummerMango said:


> View attachment 3091227
> View attachment 3091228
> 
> 
> Here you go[emoji3]



For Kim it's all about Kim....


----------



## Deco

Am I the only who finds her belly a bit odd?  It seems to end abruptly at the top.


----------



## dalinda

i really think she's wearing a fake tummy or is her spanx cutting that much into her mid section? on some pics it's quite obvious..


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> Am I the only who finds her belly a bit odd?  It seems to end abruptly at the top.


 It's the waist band from the tight skirt. Shes been wearing skirts and bodysuits...it looks like a dress but it isn't. Many women would've probably opted for less constricting clothes (and flats apparently) by now.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

New baby's name: Easton West.

You heard it here first. lol

http://www.someecards.com/entertainment/celebrities/kim-kardashin-kanye-west-baby-name-north-easton/


----------



## berrydiva

I like Easton actually but if that's true East West really?!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> I like Easton actually but if that's true East West really?!



East 'n West!


----------



## labelwhore04

Easton West, really? How are these people allowed to procreate?


----------



## ByeKitty

People already said Easton when Kim was pregnant with North....seems plausible though


----------



## Swanky

I don't think her belly looks weird.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Easton West seems appropriate. Is it a boy?


----------



## AECornell

I really like the name Easton. I liked it before we moved to Columbus, then found out there was a mall named that down the street. It's quite popular of a kid's name. I don't like it with their last name.


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> Am I the only who finds her belly a bit odd?  It seems to end abruptly at the top.




It looks odd to me as well. Almost like a prosthetic belly.


----------



## White Orchid

Her ever-changing smile/face...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bentley1 said:


> It looks odd to me as well. Almost like a prosthetic belly.



Initially I thought so too, but Kimbo isn't smart enough to keep up a faux pregnancy for so long...


----------



## White Orchid

The fact that her hands and legs are already swelling up to me is a sure-fire sign she's pregnant.  I've seen some non-photoshopped pix.  She's ballooning everywhere.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/08...-in-sweet-selfie-from-kylies-birthday-dinner/

Kris and Caitlin Jenner share a warm hug after the entire Kardashian clan got together to celebrate Kylie&#8216;s 18th birthday on Friday evening (August 8) in Malibu, Calif.

Kris, Caitlyn and Kylie were joined by Kendall Jenner as well as Kim, Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian.

Kim helped celebrate the special occasion in the best way she knows how &#8211; with lots of selfies. She posted quite a few group pics to her Instagram &#8211; including what might be the first ever selfie of Caitlyn and Kris!

&#8220;The parent trap,&#8221; she captioned the fierce image.


----------



## Oryx816

Once again with the tongues out--so klassy.
Once again, Rob is MIA.


----------



## Queenpixie

Called out the name the moment they said it was a boy!


wow kim is really dumb!

 lol


----------



## Queenpixie

she looks VERY pregnant here.. and unphotoshopped.


----------



## shiny_things

ByeKitty said:


> People already said Easton when Kim was pregnant with North....seems plausible though



Didn't we call both North and Easton?


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> Didn't we call both North and Easton?



Sure did!!!!

OMGoodness- north west & east west!! LMAO

they are so stupid!  I wonder if with this baby Kim has fulfilled her Kontract in regards to the children she would provide him with???


----------



## Bentley1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Initially I thought so too, but Kimbo isn't smart enough to keep up a faux pregnancy for so long...




This is very true [emoji106]


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/08...-in-sweet-selfie-from-kylies-birthday-dinner/
> 
> Kris and Caitlin Jenner share a warm hug after the entire Kardashian clan got together to celebrate Kylies 18th birthday on Friday evening (August 8) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> Kris, Caitlyn and Kylie were joined by Kendall Jenner as well as Kim, Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian.
> 
> Kim helped celebrate the special occasion in the best way she knows how  with lots of selfies. She posted quite a few group pics to her Instagram  including what might be the first ever selfie of Caitlyn and Kris!
> 
> The parent trap, she captioned the fierce image.




Kendall > Kourtney > Kim > Kylie > Khloé.
I mean, that's all they care about, right.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

THEIR FACES!!! 

Oh my God!


----------



## Lounorada

It's like a Thot Circus staff party. 
They are all as plastic, frozen-faced, attention-seeking and tragic as each other.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> It's like a Thot Circus staff party.
> They are all as plastic, frozen-faced, attention-seeking and tragic as each other.


With Caitlyn threatening to take over the lead spot

At this point I think she deserves to be called Kaitlyn. She has truly earned it.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> With Caitlyn threatening to take over the lead spot
> 
> At this point I think she deserves to be called Kaitlyn. She has truly earned it.



 Absolutely!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall and Kourtney are the only ones who look normal/pretty.


----------



## chowlover2

Thingofbeauty said:


> With Caitlyn threatening to take over the lead spot
> 
> At this point I think she deserves to be called Kaitlyn. She has truly earned it.




Agreed! That pic of Kim, Kris and Kaitlyn is scary, it's as if each is vying for " Who had the most plastic surgery? " title.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Bentley1 said:


> It looks odd to me as well. Almost like a prosthetic belly.



Agree!! I'm starting to think that's why she's always wearing the lab coats/etc. Is she gaining weight anywhere else? I haven't noticed her legs/arms getting bigger but I mighta missed something. That family is not to be trusted.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> kendall and kourtney are the only ones who look normal/pretty.



+1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Agree!! I'm starting to think that's why she's always wearing the lab coats/etc. Is she gaining weight anywhere else? I haven't noticed her legs/arms getting bigger but I mighta missed something. That family is not to be trusted.


Her hands look pretty puffy


----------



## B. Jara

Coach Lover Too said:


> Agree!! I'm starting to think that's why she's always wearing the lab coats/etc. Is she gaining weight anywhere else? I haven't noticed her legs/arms getting bigger but I mighta missed something. That family is not to be trusted.




Her whole body looks larger to me, including her face. She looks 100% pregnant to me.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her hands look pretty puffy





B. Jara said:


> Her whole body looks larger to me, including her face. She looks 100% pregnant to me.



Oh ok. Maybe I misjudged. It's hard not to question everything they do.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh ok. Maybe I misjudged. It's hard not to question everything they do.


It's the most fun thing about them!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's the most fun thing about them!



I hear ya!


----------



## pukasonqo

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's the most fun thing about them!




you mean " funner thing about them"?
(old joke showing how good kimbo's english is)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Who calls BS??? I'll go first! *Bullsh*t!*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who calls BS??? I'll go first! *Bullsh*t!*




I wanna see the receipts!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who calls BS??? I'll go first! *Bullsh*t!*






puh-lease!!!  she would not hike 2 miles in her sleep!


----------



## stylemepretty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who calls BS??? I'll go first! *Bullsh*t!*



Pap pics or it didn't happen. Brian Prahl, where you at?!


----------



## bag-princess

this pic of them just kills me!!!




Hey ladies, just 'cause you're pregnant doesn't mean you can't rock a plunging latex dress  just ask Kim Kardashian!
The  reality star, who is more than five months along in her second  pregnancy, showed off a daring Goth look with sister Kourtney Kardashian  on Instagram on Saturday night.
In  the photos, both sisters are seen sporting Bettie Page-esque bangs,  purple lipstick and skintight, cleavage-baring black ensembles.




"Banger sisters," Kim captioned the pic.






https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/kourtney-kim-kardashian-bangs-goth-cleavage-baring-latex-182225180.html


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm sure there's someone out there who would be turned on by a pregnant dominatrix...


----------



## HollieDollie

2 miles is only 3km, not sure that really counts as a hike so much as a short walk?!


----------



## Staci_W

HollieDollie said:


> 2 miles is only 3km, not sure that really counts as a hike so much as a short walk?!



This is what I was thinking. My driveway is almost that long.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> this pic of them just kills me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/kourtney-kim-kardashian-bangs-goth-cleavage-baring-latex-182225180.html


 


I don't know who's body that is in the picture, but it isn't Kims... pregnant or not.
They looks ridiculous.


----------



## AECornell

What is even happening in that picture. Why?!


----------



## YSoLovely

HollieDollie said:


> 2 miles is only 3km, not sure that really counts as a hike so much as a short walk?!



And no telling how long she took or how steep the trail was...


----------



## sabrunka

It looks like there's a demon face on kims boob.. Lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> this pic of them just kills me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just 'cause you're pregnant doesn't mean you can't rock a plunging latex dress  just ask Kim Kardashian!
> The  reality star, who is more than five months along in her second  pregnancy, showed off a daring Goth look with sister Kourtney Kardashian  on Instagram on Saturday night.
> In  the photos, both sisters are seen sporting Bettie Page-esque bangs,  purple lipstick and skintight, cleavage-baring black ensembles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Banger sisters," Kim captioned the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/kourtney-kim-kardashian-bangs-goth-cleavage-baring-latex-182225180.html




She forgot to pump the other boob.


----------



## jclaybo

wow she's got a little over 4 months in this pregnancy and seems like some days she looks 9 months and some days she just looks bloated. How big will she be when October rolls around?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Is it just me or does Kim's face just keep getting longer and longer and longer!?


----------



## spiralnotes

Queenpixie said:


> Is this like her first makeup error ever though?




Don't you you Kim is perfect?


----------



## ByeKitty

HollieDollie said:


> 2 miles is only 3km, not sure that really counts as a hike so much as a short walk?!



I wouldn't call that a short walk, but for a hike that is next to nothing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

2 miles for an out of shape, pregnant lady is probably a bit of a challenge, lol. She probably complained the entire way.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It probably felt like 2 miles with all the extra stuff (implants/etc) she's carting around.


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 2 miles for an out of shape, pregnant lady is probably a bit of a challenge, lol. She probably complained the entire way.



I can totally picture that  "OMG are we there yet, I'm like dying out here! I need a 7 minute nap!"


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have been her little sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday, but Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her.

The pregnant 34-year-old showcased her impressive cleavage as she arrived at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles on Sunday with husband Kanye West.

Kim wore a black tank top which barely contained her ample assets, with a sheer sweater over it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-birthday-bash-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3iOZRI8DX


----------



## VickyB

Beyond tragic.


----------



## kirsten

What in the... That outfit is awful and her nipples are pointing east and west.


----------



## aleksandras

I've said this before many many times, but this has to be the most unflattering outfit I've ever seen on her.


----------



## Oryx816

Putting the "trash" in Kartrashian


----------



## Oryx816

aleksandras said:


> I've said this before many many times, but this has to be the most unflattering outfit I've ever seen on her.




She has an uncanny ability to continue to outdo herself in this respect.


----------



## stylemepretty

I wish I could unsee that :weird:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

kimkardashian *Side chicks be like.....part2 * 16min


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

kimkardashian *42 mil * 1d 






North will be so proud one day.


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> kimkardashian *42 mil * 1d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North will be so proud one day.




+1
Smdh


----------



## stylemepretty




----------



## cali1218

Wow her boobs are really coming out of that tragic costume, her back must hurt like a mofo carrying those things around!


----------



## ByeKitty

Her boobs look like rocks, so hard.


----------



## Queenpixie

when it was 2009.. I never predicted that Kim would age like THAT.. thats of course before she entered the world of plastic surgery obsession. I actually believed she would age gracefully


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Queenpixie said:


> when it was 2009.. I never predicted that Kim would age like THAT.. thats of course before she entered the world of plastic surgery obsession. I actually believed she would age gracefully



I know, she was so beautiful circa 2008-2011. She dressed better, looked pretty, had nice hair (weave), and even seemed to have a hint of a personality. Now she's a frozen faced ape-alien-human who comes as a really snobby bish who's also really dumb.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Whew! Those boobs! OO


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know, she was so beautiful circa 2008-2011. She dressed better, looked pretty, had nice hair (weave), and even seemed to have a hint of a personality. Now she's a frozen faced ape-alien-human who comes as a really snobby bish who's also really dumb.




She looked human then and was more likable because she generally stayed in her lane. Now she is insufferable.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I wish she'd stop trolling us


----------



## whimsic

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been her little sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday, *but Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her.*
> 
> The pregnant 34-year-old showcased her impressive cleavage as she arrived at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles on Sunday with husband Kanye West.
> 
> Kim wore a black tank top which barely contained her ample assets, with a sheer sweater over it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-birthday-bash-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3iOZRI8DX



Sorry to disappoint u Kim but no eyes were on you that day.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been her little sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday, but Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her.
> 
> The pregnant 34-year-old showcased her impressive cleavage as she arrived at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles on Sunday with husband Kanye West.
> 
> Kim wore a black tank top which barely contained her ample assets, with a sheer sweater over it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-birthday-bash-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3iOZRI8DX



I have no words


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> I wish she'd stop trolling us



I logged in just to see the comments about this hideous outfit lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

NYCBelle said:


> I logged in just to see the comments about this hideous outfit lol



i did too


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Stop wearing nude lipstick Kim! It doesn't work on your duck lips.


----------



## Encore Hermes

What Are Those!!!


----------



## Lounorada

All I have to say is, eww  Go home Kim, you look beyond tragic.


----------



## .pursefiend.

what designer created this monstrosity?


----------



## NYCBelle

Every time I see her looks I get hot. Girl must have botox in all her sweat glands. Isn't it hot in LA?? These outfits and then being pregnant ugh


----------



## Thingofbeauty

kirsten said:


> What in the... That outfit is awful and her nipples are pointing east and west.


In honour of her future babies?

This outfit is an absolute and total horror. At which point will she stand up to Kanye and say no to these atrocious outfits? She looks like somebody swathed a cow in black jersey and georgette and is leading it around by its front legs.

This is starting to feel like some sort of abuse but she is so d@mn complicit to anything that will get her attention it's hard to feel sorry for her


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> In honour of her future babies?
> 
> This outfit is an absolute and total horror. *At which point will she stand up to Kanye and say no to these atrocious outfits*? She looks like somebody swathed a cow in black jersey and georgette and is leading it around by its front legs.
> 
> This is starting to feel like some sort of abuse but she is so d@mn complicit to anything that will get her attention it's hard to feel sorry for her


 
When the contract is almost over to play his wife.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> When the contract is almost over to play his wife.




Is there really a contract? I dont know it seems he has liked all the money and publicity he got from her


----------



## sabrunka

Her outfit could've been a tad better if her boobs actually fit into the top part, but overall, it's just disgusting and looks BAD. How someone can look in the mirror and think "this is good, let's go!" Really stuns me.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> When the contract is almost over to play his wife.



I wonder, when they divorce [del]the contract ends[/del] will she go back to dressing as she did pre-kanye or will she continue dressing like a tragic victim of high-fashion crimes?


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian **Check Out My Mom Boobs!*


*          8/9/2015 11:43 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *








*Kim Kardashian* just gave her 42 million Instagram followers a telling pregnancy update.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/09/kim-kardashian-boobs-cleavage/#ixzz3iQhqZZLv


----------



## Sassys

Those 42mil followers need to have their head examined (that includes my two friends that follow her on instagram).


----------



## shoegal

Hey Kim [emoji112]&#127998;turtlenecks are not for you.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> When the contract is almost over to play his wife.





   exactly!!!!



i said the other day - i wonder if she will have fulfilled her kontract with this second baby??  he will have his perfect pair - one of each.


----------



## Stansy

"Check out my mommy boobs" - sounds like cheap 80s porn.... She is so full of ish....


----------



## VickyB

Babydoll Chanel said:


> kimkardashian *42 mil * 1d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North will be so proud one day.



What kind of "bra" is she wearing????? Seems like she only wears one kind all the time!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been her little sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday, but Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her.
> 
> 
> 
> The pregnant 34-year-old showcased her impressive cleavage as she arrived at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles on Sunday with husband Kanye West.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim wore a black tank top which barely contained her ample assets, with a sheer sweater over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-birthday-bash-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3iOZRI8DX




Why? Just...but why?


----------



## labelwhore04

She's so embarassing.


----------



## AECornell

Desperate.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks unconscious in that picture and you'd think if she has to take a selfie of her boobs (although, I wish she wouldn't) at least put on a nice, well-fitting bra.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> She looks unconscious in that picture and you'd think if she has to take a selfie of her boobs (although, I wish she wouldn't) at least put on a nice, well-fitting bra.


Oh Lou! There you go being all rational again.


----------



## bisousx

Looking at Kim is like browsing a Hollywood version of "People of Walmart".


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh Lou! There you go being all rational again.


----------



## Stansy

bisousx said:


> Looking at Kim is like browsing a Hollywood version of "People of Walmart".



:giggles:


----------



## Queenpixie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know, she was so beautiful circa 2008-2011. She dressed better, looked pretty, had nice hair (weave), and even seemed to have a hint of a personality. Now she's a* frozen faced ape-alien-hum*an who comes as a really snobby bish who's also really dumb.



LMAO I will never look at her the same


----------



## Queenpixie

I hope instagram does a clean swipe to her account.

Bet a very maximum 8 million only.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanyes face...


----------



## TinksDelite

VickyB said:


> What kind of "bra" is she wearing????? Seems like she only wears one kind all the time!!!!


 
Looks like the full body compression garment I had to wear when I got my Tummy Tuck & Lipo... hideous.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that sheer turtleneck but her style is just way too try hard


----------



## aleksandras

I wonder what made Kanye so surprised there


----------



## Thingofbeauty

aleksandras said:


> I wonder what made Kanye so surprised there


"I told her to wear it but I didn't think she actually WOULD!"


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been her little sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday, but Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her.
> 
> The pregnant 34-year-old showcased her impressive cleavage as she arrived at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles on Sunday with husband Kanye West.
> 
> Kim wore a black tank top which barely contained her ample assets, with a sheer sweater over it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-birthday-bash-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3iOZRI8DX



I am by no means advocating body shaming but good gawd.....this woman has no shame....


----------



## Ladybug09

kirsten said:


> What in the... That outfit is awful and her nipples are pointing east and west.


You mean SOUTH east and SOUTH west...


----------



## bag-mania

That look on her face reminds me of a reptile before it snaps up its prey. No wonder Kanye looks frightened.


----------



## Deco

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Initially I thought so too, but Kimbo isn't smart enough to keep up a faux pregnancy for so long...


 I don't necessarily think the pregnancy is fake, but that she's "embellishing" the belly to make it look like what she thinks is the perfect pregnant belly.  Like putting makeup on the belly to enhance it.


----------



## guccimamma

aleksandras said:


> I wonder what made Kanye so surprised there



maybe the bodyguard gave him a little thumb's up.


----------



## AshTx.1

Does Kim know how bad she looks now? Does she know that she looked better a few years ago before all the unnecessary plastic surgery?


----------



## pukasonqo

AECornell said:


> Desperate.




she is trying hard and harder to be called a MILF


----------



## guccimamma

bisousx said:


> Looking at Kim is like browsing a Hollywood version of "People of Walmart".





so true!


----------



## poopsie

bag-mania said:


> That look on her face reminds me of a reptile before it snaps up its prey. No wonder Kanye looks frightened.






IKR!

Her hand looks like PMK's


----------



## AECornell

*shudders*



pukasonqo said:


> she is trying hard and harder to be called a MILF


----------



## Chloe_chick999

guccimamma said:


> maybe the bodyguard gave him a little thumb's up.



I read this twice, then I got what you meant! :thumbup:


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> You mean SOUTH east and SOUTH west...





:lolots::lolots::lolots:






and those writers need to be slapped!!!!  there ain't NOTHING impressive about her cleavage!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been her little sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday, but Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her.
> 
> The pregnant 34-year-old showcased her impressive cleavage as she arrived at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles on Sunday with husband Kanye West.
> 
> Kim wore a black tank top which barely contained her ample assets, with a sheer sweater over it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-birthday-bash-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3iOZRI8DX




Y'all remember when I questioned if she were really pregnant or not??
Never mind.


----------



## poopsie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Y'all remember when I questioned if she were really pregnant or not??
> Never mind.





I still don't think she is...........is she?



now her butt on the other hand looks like it is ready to whelp


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> She's so embarassing.



I know! It's like you don't want to look but you just can't help yourself!:giggles:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> I still don't think she is...........is she?
> 
> 
> 
> now her butt on the other hand looks like it is ready to whelp



Well I dunno, but she looks like she's eatin' for two!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Well I dunno, but she looks like she's eatin' for two!


Two bre@sts


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> Two bre@sts


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did you guys see the reporter that stormed off set when the Kardashians were brought up? You can hear him off camera saying he sick of this family, nobody cares etc he went In


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> Did you guys see the reporter that stormed off set when the Kardashians were brought up? You can hear him off camera saying he sick of this family, nobody cares etc he went In




I saw the story about this earlier! LOL


----------



## blackkitty4378

Lol I saw that! Immediately thought of you all.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is almost six months along in her second pregnancy, but she hasn't changed up her sexy style while expecting.

If anything, the 34-year-old is going for even racier and more daring looks until her son with Kanye West is born.

On Monday, Kim slipped on a skintight maxi dress as she did some shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills - perhaps picking up some more sexy maternity outfits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntight-dress-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3iTTxZUk1


----------



## Sassys

Damn those hips are spreading in that first pic. I can't with these coats anymore. My cousin told me it was so hot in LA today.


----------



## clydekiwi

Shes getting really wide


----------



## Oryx816

In the history of the world there has never been a more uncomfortable looking and ridiculous pregnant woman.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She is photographed where doing what?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oryx816 said:


> In the history of the world there has never been a more uncomfortable looking and ridiculous pregnant woman.


:lolots:

She was in sheer misery with North. What on EARTH did Kanye promise her to put her through this again?! After how miserable she was the first time and how she nearly showed us her cervix to prove she was still s3xy, I thought she would NEVER have another!


----------



## chowlover2

Pregnancy does not suit her at all!


----------



## kirsten

I don't even think she has to give birth. The baby just slides right out.


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> Damn those hips are spreading in that first pic. I can't with these coats anymore. My cousin told me it was so hot in LA today.




It wasn't too bad, around 88. The perfect temp. I actually wore a jacket today but it is super thin. Anyway I think she is wearing this to hide those hips but they can't be hidden.


----------



## pukasonqo

Thingofbeauty said:


> :lolots:
> 
> She was in sheer misery with North. What on EARTH did Kanye promise her to put her through this again?! After how miserable she was the first time and how she nearly showed us her cervix to prove she was still s3xy, I thought she would NEVER have another!




she is going to have to show more than that this time as she now has competition in kylie


----------



## Bentley1

Now those are some birthing hips on her, wow, those things spread. 
Her body doesn't seem to take pregnancy too well & she makes her self look even more uncomfortable with her hideous get ups.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Queenpixie said:


> LMAO I will never look at her the same



It's true, isn't it?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

kirsten said:


> I don't even think she has to give birth. The baby just slides right out.



oh my god lmao.

she wears the worst outfits I swear to god.... But the pieces are actually very nice usually, it's just the whole outfit that never looks put together. I always love her makeup though.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> :lolots:
> 
> She was in sheer misery with North. What on EARTH did Kanye promise her to put her through this again?! After how miserable she was the first time and how she nearly showed us her cervix to prove she was still s3xy, I thought she would NEVER have another!




She must be getting a high number followed by many zero's!! I am convinced its part of a kontract she had to sign! She doesnt look like a woman that enjoys being pregnant at all and does everything she can to make people talk about her being sexy every chance she gets!!


----------



## GaitreeS

I have never seen a more tragic pregnant woman in my life. How can ANYONE think this is a good look? And they want to tell me about fashion and what to wear? lol


----------



## ByeKitty

That skirt is hanging onto its dear life... I don't think there's anything wrong with her bloatedness and wide hips, but please woman - give yourself and that poor baby some room to breathe!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Decophile said:


> I don't necessarily think the pregnancy is fake, but that she's "embellishing" the belly to make it look like what she thinks is the perfect pregnant belly.  Like putting makeup on the belly to enhance it.




I think she either had to use makeup or PS on that boob shot too.  I hate to be gross, but preggo boobs are veiny for most people.  Lots of blood supply for all the growth and changes.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww I hate comparing or even giving pregnant women a hard time because that time is hard enough. HOWEVER, Kim looks like a butterball turkey at the hips. No wonder she has on those coats all the time. I will give her a pass because she's only gonna get bigger! I know she is super self-conscience. Yikes!

[emoji22]No wonder she has her boobs out all the time to distract from her spreading hips and a**. She's definitely not all baby.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would imagine being pregnant is supposed to be a time in your life to be free of tight fitting clothes and shoes that cut off your circulation, you know just be casual and carefree...

Instead this bish is stuffed into her clothes, looking so uncomfortable


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Aww I hate comparing or even giving pregnant women a hard time because that time is hard enough. HOWEVER, Kim looks like a butterball turkey at the hips. No wonder she has on those coats all the time. I will give her a pass because she's only gonna get bigger! I know she is super self-conscience. Yikes!
> 
> [emoji22]No wonder she has her boobs out all the time to distract from her spreading hips and a**. She's definitely not all baby.





kim makes it even harder on herself by continuing to squeeze and stuff herself into these outfits that make her look like a beached whale!!!  it's only a few months but she acts like she will be pregant forever and neve get the chance to show her tacky style and misshapen body again!!


----------



## stylemepretty

It can't be easy being scrutinised by millions when you're pregnant and your body is going through so many changes.  I'm due with my baby a week before Kim and there are days when I don't leave the house because I feel so uncomfortable. But what I don't understand is her  maternity fashion choices.  I can only assume that Kanye is picking these pieces for her because she can't think this looks good. She's either squeezed into or spilling out of every outfit and looks miserable in them.


----------



## *spoiled*

She might not be uncomfortable.  When I was pregnant (both times) I wore form fitting dresses.  Not all the time, of course, but it was fun to show off my pregnant belly.  I was all belly.  Kim just looks so try hard'ish.  If she had on that same outfit (minus the jacket) with some cute flat sandals, she would look so much better.  She's walking out of the store with the pursed lips, looking the other way, high heeled sandals, the damn batman jacket/cape and those wide *** hips just looks ugh.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I would imagine being pregnant is supposed to be a time in your life to be free of tight fitting clothes and shoes that cut off your circulation, you know just be casual and carefree...
> 
> 
> 
> Instead this bish is stuffed into her clothes, looking so uncomfortable



I couldn't imagine wearing half the tight stuff she wears daily! Sometimes is ok but everyday! Does her moods not change? Sometimes I feel like heels and form fitting dress and sometimes I feel like flip flops and loose dress. I just never know what I will feel like that day lol. That has to be uncomfortable on a daily basis AND hot. She's already producing extra body heat and she adds to it with all of this material.



bag-princess said:


> kim makes it even harder on herself by continuing to squeeze and stuff herself into these outfits that make her look like a beached whale!!!  it's only a few months but she acts like she will be pregant forever and neve get the chance to show her tacky style and misshapen body again!!



When a woman get pregnant there are certain things that are not to be done for the time being (at least in my eyes. I know everyone is different) like no drinking, no smoking, etc. Now, because of her, super tight clothes should be added to the list of no-nos. It's so hard to watch. I don't get why she does it? Take this time off to relax and not have to be in full hair, face, and costume.


----------



## pursegrl12

there are so many cute maternity clothes out there that would look nice on her but I guess they're not "sexy" enough......because nothing says sexy like a gigantic pregnant woman in tight *** clothes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and you know she's not comfortable with her body because she covers it with these capes and coats.  looking like Andre Leon Talley


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I couldn't imagine wearing half the tight stuff she wears daily! Sometimes is ok but everyday! Does her moods not change? Sometimes I feel like heels and form fitting dress and sometimes I feel like flip flops and loose dress. I just never know what I will feel like that day lol. That has to be uncomfortable on a daily basis AND hot. She's already producing extra body heat and she adds to it with all of this material.
> 
> 
> 
> When a woman get pregnant there are certain things that are not to be done for the time being (at least in my eyes. I know everyone is different) like no drinking, no smoking, etc. Now, because of her, super tight clothes should be added to the list of no-nos. It's so hard to watch. I don't get why she does it? *Take this time off to relax and not have to be in full hair, face, and costume.*






exactly!!  but she is the hardest working woman in showbiz you know!   she is always in character.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*spoiled* said:


> She might not be uncomfortable.  When I was pregnant (both times) I wore form fitting dresses.  Not all the time, of course, but it was fun to show off my pregnant belly.  I was all belly.  Kim just looks so try hard'ish.  If she had on that same outfit (minus the jacket) with some cute flat sandals, she would look so much better.  She's walking out of the store with the pursed lips, looking the other way, high heeled sandals, the damn batman jacket/cape and those wide *** hips just looks ugh.




If she weren't uncomfortable with her looks she wouldn't need to wear those hot jackets every single day and just show her belly. She supposedly fought so hard to get pregnant so own what comes with it. But nooooo she wants to be a super model 24-7 lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> and you know she's not comfortable with her body because she covers it with these capes and coats.  looking like Andre Leon Talley




I just posted something similar. Comfortable means showing off your body and not caring who or what sees! She has no issue sticking her boobs in everyone's faces!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  but she is the hardest working woman in showbiz you know!   she is always in character.




Oh how soon I forget lol. Silly me!


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh how soon I forget lol. Silly me!




  LOL     i wonder what she is like when a camera is not rolling or taking pics of her!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> LOL     i wonder what she is like when a camera is not rolling or taking pics of her!




I'm willing to bet she doesn't know what she's really like with or without the cameras rolling. She lost her way long ago.


----------



## NYCBelle

Kim Kardashian has posed naked in her most revealing selfie yet. 
The 34-year-old reality TV star, who is pregnant with her second child, shared the snap with her fans on Instagram along with the hashtags #NoFilter #NoPhotoShop #GoodLighting. 
She posted the revealing shot to dispel online rumours that she is using a surrogate and captioned it with a long explanation of her transforming figure.

She wrote: 'First they say I'm too skinny so I have to be faking it...Now they say I'm too big so I have to be faking it...SMH! 
'Some days I'm photographed before I eat & look smaller, some days I've just eaten & I look bigger. It's all a part of the process. I think you all know me well enough to know I would document the process if I got a surrogate. 
'Everyone's body is different, every pregnancy is very different! I've learned to love my body at every stage! I'm going to get even bigger & that's beautiful too!'

She revealed she is enjoying better health after a difficult first pregnancy with North.  
'I'm blessed to even be pregnant & even luckier to not have preeclampsia as far as I know, so I don't have the swelling issue this time! They also say your body carries a boy different than a girl! 
She concluded: 'Whatever the case may be I'm grateful to God for this miracle & no matter what rumors or comments you throw my way this time they truly don't affect me!'


Good Lord that behind


----------



## DC-Cutie

no photoshop you say...  look at the blur near her calf - the tiles are some how blurry...


----------



## bag-princess

NYCBelle said:


> Kim Kardashian has posed naked in her most revealing selfie yet.
> The 34-year-old reality TV star, who is pregnant with her second child, shared the snap with her fans on Instagram along with the hashtags #NoFilter #NoPhotoShop #GoodLighting.
> She posted the revealing shot to dispel online rumours that she is using a surrogate and captioned it with a long explanation of her transforming figure.
> 
> She wrote: 'First they say I'm too skinny so I have to be faking it...Now they say I'm too big so I have to be faking it...SMH!
> 'Some days I'm photographed before I eat & look smaller, some days I've just eaten & I look bigger. It's all a part of the process. I think you all know me well enough to know I would document the process if I got a surrogate.
> 'Everyone's body is different, every pregnancy is very different! I've learned to love my body at every stage! I'm going to get even bigger & that's beautiful too!'
> 
> She revealed she is enjoying better health after a difficult first pregnancy with North.
> 'I'm blessed to even be pregnant & even luckier to not have preeclampsia as far as I know, so I don't have the swelling issue this time! They also say your body carries a boy different than a girl!
> She concluded: 'Whatever the case may be I'm grateful to God for this miracle & no matter what rumors or comments you throw my way this time they truly don't affect me!'
> 
> 
> *Good Lord that behind*






    she is soooooo desperate!!!   and you a damn like Kim!!!   the rumors obviously affect you or you would not feel the need to "prove" anything with that tacky pic of you.


----------



## berrydiva

Why does she constantly have to be naked though? I think the female body is beautiful especially when pregnant but she is just way to desperate for attention at this point...it's just really sad to watch.


----------



## michie

Poor MyleezaKardash...she must work overtime with all the fukcery Kim posts...

ETA*** What ever happened to that girl that used to defend Kim like crazy on the celebuzz site???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I NEVER called her too skinny lol. Don't have to worry about that one from me, Kim.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> no photoshop you say...  look at the blur near her calf - the tiles are some how blurry...


 
First off, I know NOTHING about PS...


What's up with the shading around her belly under the arm holding up the camera?


----------



## guccimamma

GaitreeS said:


> I have never seen a more tragic pregnant woman in my life. How can ANYONE think this is a good look? And they want to tell me about fashion and what to wear? lol



i was pretty tragic, wore a lot of leggings and t-shirts though. couldn't imagine sticking my swollen feet into those shoes, or walking around with a jacket at my feet like a cape.

there are so many nice maternity options now, as opposed to 17 years ago when i blew up into the macys float...i don't know why she tortures herself like this


----------



## michie

The fact that her whole body is smooth and not the room temperature dough that we usually see is evidence enough that there's some sorcery going on,


----------



## Glitterandstuds

SMH!!! She's so ridiculous! Like dude you're in your 30's how insecure and desperate are you?


----------



## Monoi

How tacky! Cant have the spotlight on Kylie for too long huh Kim


----------



## NYCBelle

guccimamma said:


> i was pretty tragic, wore a lot of leggings and t-shirts though. couldn't imagine sticking my swollen feet into those shoes, or walking around with a jacket at my feet like a cape.
> 
> there are so many nice maternity options now, as opposed to 17 years ago when i blew up into the macys float...i don't know why she tortures herself like this



exactly! Leggings and Liz Lange Target tanks were my go to.


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> The fact that her whole body is smooth and not the room temperature dough that we usually see is evidence enough that there's some sorcery going on,



oh jeez, i made my comments before i saw the naked photo...why is she doing this???


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> no photoshop you say...  look at the blur near her calf - the tiles are some how blurry...



maybe it's a fog machine


----------



## pursegrl12

omg, you're 34 and pregnant with your second child. you're not cute or sexy, get over it. no one wants to see your gigantic ***, it's gross.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian is almost six months along in her second pregnancy, but she hasn't changed up her sexy style while expecting.
> 
> If anything, the 34-year-old is going for even racier and more daring looks until her son with Kanye West is born.
> 
> On Monday, Kim slipped on a skintight maxi dress as she did some shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills - perhaps picking up some more sexy maternity outfits.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntight-dress-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3iTTxZUk1



those hips are crazy. That explains the trenches and sweaters.  This is what all these bottle services chicks and fat transfer fanatics don't think about when they inflate their booty and hips. It will not look good during pregnancy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hahaha when I said show it off Kim I didn't mean get naked! Poor insecure thing. Stop trying to prove yourself and just be you!


----------



## Hermes4evah

Thingofbeauty said:


> :lolots:
> 
> She was in sheer misery with North. What on EARTH did Kanye promise her to put her through this again?! After how miserable she was the first time and how she nearly showed us her cervix to prove she was still s3xy, I thought she would NEVER have another!




Me neither. I can't stand her but I have to give her credit for not being as vain as I thought she was. I was sure she would claim infertility and go surrogate.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Oh wait....... Just saw the naked pic.  Never mind.


----------



## NYCBelle

Hermes4evah said:


> Me neither. I can't stand her but I have to give her credit for not being as vain as I thought she was. I was sure she would claim infertility and go surrogate.



Oh no I never thought that...attention go to someone else carrying her baby? Never

Nothing her team of surgeons can't nip and tuck


----------



## ByeKitty

NYCBelle said:


> those hips are crazy. That explains the trenches and sweaters.  This is what all these bottle services chicks and fat transfer fanatics don't think about when they inflate their booty and hips. It will not look good [del]during pregnancy[/del]



Fixed that for you!


----------



## AECornell

If you take your hand and cover her @ss, she actually looks thin from the side (front shot would be totally different). That thing is so unfortunate and she really messed up her body.


----------



## .pursefiend.

great.. ANOTHER naked picture. Girl.. get your life


----------



## NYCBelle

ByeKitty said:


> Fixed that for you!



hahahaha


----------



## labelwhore04

"No photoshop" my a$$!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

michie said:


> Poor MyleezaKardash...she must work overtime with all the fukcery Kim posts...
> 
> ETA*** What ever happened to that girl that used to defend Kim like crazy on the celebuzz site???



I went to this Myleeza girl's page to see, and sure enough, she is. 

*M**yleeza Kardashian*&#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  41m41 minutes ago 
She posted that picture so you guys are aware. Aware that she doesn't GAF & aware that she's still that baddest walking even at 5 months!

10 retweets                                           25 favorites 
*Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash* 46m46 minutes ago                               Kim posted that picture to let you all know that you will not ruin this pregnancy for her this time around. She's happy & healthy.27 retweets                                           39 favorites


*Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  46m46 minutes ago 
Kim didn't post that picture to prove a point. Why does she have prove a point when she already made 52 POINT 5 Million this year?  

And more.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She is beyond pathetic!! Honest to gawd, I have NEVER seen a bigger A** in my entire 59 years!
I mean that literally and figuratively! (  l  )


----------



## labelwhore04

Her behind is truly a disturbing sight.


----------



## NYCBelle

Those legs do not match her caboose. She looks like an ant


----------



## .pursefiend.

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I went to this Myleeza girl's page to see, and sure enough, she is.
> 
> *M**yleeza Kardashian*&#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  41m41 minutes ago
> She posted that picture so you guys are aware. Aware that she doesn't GAF & aware that she's still that baddest walking even at 5 months!
> 
> 10 retweets                                           25 favorites
> *Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash* 46m46 minutes ago                               Kim posted that picture to let you all know that you will not ruin this pregnancy for her this time around. She's happy & healthy.27 retweets                                           39 favorites
> 
> 
> *Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  46m46 minutes ago
> Kim didn't post that picture to prove a point. Why does she have prove a point when she already made 52 POINT 5 Million this year?
> 
> And more.



chile... who the heck is this?!


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> chile... who the heck is this?!



KStan


----------



## ByeKitty

.pursefiend. said:


> chile... who the heck is this?!



An obsessed stan bordering on insanity, possibly on the Kardashian payroll, has met Kimbo twice by sheer chance, and has been referred to as a "friend".


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

.pursefiend. said:


> chile... who the heck is this?!



A major KStan who think Kim likes her because Kim went to visit her, while of course being taped for her dumb show.


----------



## NYCBelle

ByeKitty said:


> An obsessed stan bordering on insanity, possibly on the Kardashian payroll, has met Kimbo twice by sheer chance, and has been referred to as a "friend".



It's Stephanie or Jonathan...I'm betting more on Jonathan lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

NYCBelle said:


> KStan





ByeKitty said:


> An obsessed stan bordering on insanity, possibly on the Kardashian payroll, has met Kimbo twice by sheer chance, and has been referred to as a "friend".





Babydoll Chanel said:


> A major KStan who think Kim likes her because Kim went to visit her, while of course being taped for her dumb show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


>



cracks me up EVERYTIME!!!!  lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> cracks me up EVERYTIME!!!!  lol



that's how i be looking when i read stuff in this thread! in utter disgust


----------



## lanasyogamama

Why would you need PS when it's THAT DARK?


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> oh jeez, i made my comments before i saw the naked photo...why is she doing this???



I dunno but I'm defaulting to your tag line after seeing that ghastly photo which made me think " is it too early for a cocktail?".


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


>



hahahaha yup same here


----------



## Stansy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I went to this Myleeza girl's page to see, and sure enough, she is.
> 
> *M**yleeza Kardashian*&#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  41m41 minutes ago
> She posted that picture so you guys are aware. Aware that she doesn't GAF & aware that she's still that baddest walking even at 5 months!
> 
> 10 retweets                                           25 favorites
> *Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash* 46m46 minutes ago                               Kim posted that picture to let you all know that you will not ruin this pregnancy for her this time around. She's happy & healthy.27 retweets                                           39 favorites
> 
> 
> *Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  46m46 minutes ago
> Kim didn't post that picture to prove a point. Why does she have prove a point when she already made 52 POINT 5 Million this year?
> 
> And more.



I don't even understand this first tweet... Was is she trying to say?


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> I don't even understand this first tweet... Was is she trying to say?



She said that Kim wants people to know she doesn't give a f*ck (GAF) what people think of her and she's still hot even at 5 months pregnant.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I wonder does this chick go that hard for herself?


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I went to this Myleeza girl's page to see, and sure enough, she is.
> 
> *M**yleeza Kardashian*&#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  41m41 minutes ago
> She posted that picture so you guys are aware. Aware that she doesn't GAF & aware that she's still that baddest walking even at 5 months!
> 
> 10 retweets                                           25 favorites
> *Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash* 46m46 minutes ago                               Kim posted that picture to let you all know that you will not ruin this pregnancy for her this time around. She's happy & healthy.27 retweets                                           39 favorites
> 
> 
> *Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  46m46 minutes ago
> Kim didn't post that picture to prove a point. Why does she have prove a point when she already made 52 POINT 5 Million this year?
> 
> And more.


 
What I find hysterical is this girl Myleeza is on "Linked In" and has a nonprofit company to help kids with education and reading. There are only two educated kardashians (Kourtney and Rob), the rest were home schooled and gives no fu%^ about education. Yet this girl idolizes them.


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> She said that Kim wants people to know she doesn't give a f*ck (GAF) what people think of her and she's still hot even at 5 months pregnant.



Thanks doll! 

The things I learn in this thread... Priceless!!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> The fact that her whole body is smooth and *not the room temperature dough that we usually see* is evidence enough that there's some sorcery going on,









Babydoll Chanel said:


> I went to this Myleeza girl's page to see, and sure enough, she is.
> 
> *M**yleeza Kardashian*&#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  41m41 minutes ago
> She posted that picture so you guys are aware. Aware that she doesn't GAF & aware that she's still that baddest walking even at 5 months!
> 
> 10 retweets                                           25 favorites
> *Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash* 46m46 minutes ago                               Kim posted that picture to let you all know that you will not ruin this pregnancy for her this time around. She's happy & healthy.27 retweets                                           39 favorites
> 
> 
> *Myleeza Kardashian*     &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash*  46m46 minutes ago
> Kim didn't post that picture to prove a point. Why does she have prove a point when she already made 52 POINT 5 Million this year?
> 
> And more.







this girl is crazy!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

clydekiwi said:


> Shes getting really wide



EXTREMELY



DC-Cutie said:


> no photoshop you say...  look at the blur near her calf - the tiles are some how blurry...





labelwhore04 said:


> "No photoshop" my a$$!


There are nothing but blurs all on her side.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

michie said:


> Poor MyleezaKardash...she must work overtime with all the fukcery Kim posts...
> 
> ETA*** What ever happened to that girl that used to defend Kim like crazy on the celebuzz site???



I was thinking about that girl the other day! She practically defended Kimbo with her life, anyone remember her name?


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Poor MyleezaKardash...she must work overtime with all the fukcery Kim posts...
> 
> ETA*** What ever happened to that girl that used to defend Kim like crazy on the celebuzz site???


 
Wasn't it Faraz. Something like that.


----------



## labelwhore04

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I was thinking about that girl the other day! She practically defended Kimbo with her life, anyone remember her name?



Omg her name is on the tip of my tongue. Didn't she post on this forum too?


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Omg her name is on the tip of my tongue. Didn't she post on this forum too?


 
Yep, but I recall under a different name then what she posted on Celebuzz


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> Yep, but I recall under a different name then what she posted on Celebuzz



I just remembered, her name was Farzeen!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hmph. Her mouth is saying one thing but her actions and those tragic outfits say something totally different. Just sit on down and STFU Kimberly.


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> Thanks doll!
> 
> The things I learn in this thread... Priceless!!


NP. I'm generally ashamed when I can translate these things  I usually have to ask the nieces and nephews about the twitter/IG posts translations.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> i just remembered, her name was farzeen!


 
yes!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

labelwhore04 said:


> I just remembered, her name was Farzeen!



That's it. Maybe she's stanning for Kylie now, lol.


----------



## Jikena

Why is she saying she feels comfortable with her body or something, but then hides it under horrible coats ? Didn't she even say herself that she was going to wear long coats all summer to hide her arms ? I remember someone saying that on here


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's really pathetic. She has no shame, and she has attention deficit disorder. She really needs to see a psychiatrist. She can't really be happy. Sooner or later everything will collapse, including that fake behind.


----------



## bag-mania

^I think she's happy. She doesn't have enough depth of character to desire anything other than a shallow materialistic existence. She's got her money, fame, and attention and that's what is important to her.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-mania said:


> ^I think she's happy. She doesn't have enough depth of character to desire anything other than a shallow materialistic existence. She's got her money, fame, and attention and that's what is important to her.




I agree. She seem to have what SHE wants.


----------



## Katel

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Aww I hate comparing or even giving pregnant women a hard time because that time is hard enough.* HOWEVER, Kim looks like a butterball turkey at the hips. * No wonder she has on those coats all the time. I will give her a pass because she's only gonna get bigger! I know she is super self-conscience. Yikes!
> 
> [emoji22]No wonder she has her boobs out all the time to distract from her spreading hips and a**. She's definitely not all baby.



OMG 

the "HOWEVER" is almost as funny as the "butterball turkey."


----------



## Encore Hermes

*FDA issues warning over Kim Kardashian's drug promotions*


WASHINGTON (AP) &#8212; Reality TV star Kim Kardashian is no stranger to criticism, having spent the better part of the last decade in the public eye. But she's probably never faced negative publicity like this before: The Food and Drug Administration says Kardashian's social media posts violate drug-promotion rules.

Kardashian recently began promoting a prescription pill that treats morning sickness through her social media accounts. Such endorsement deals are common for celebrities. In posts to Instagram and Facebook earlier this month Kardashian talks about her struggles with nausea due to pregnancy and recommends a drug from a Canadian manufacturer.

But FDA regulators say the posts violate drug promotion rules because they don't mention potentially dangerous side effects and drug interactions.

The drugmaker said in a statement Tuesday it will fix the problem.

http://www.denverpost.com/rockies/c...-warning-over-kim-kardashians-drug-promotions

Waits for myleeza to tweet disapproval to FDA


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> *FDA issues warning over Kim Kardashian's drug promotions*
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) &#8212; Reality TV star Kim Kardashian is no stranger to criticism, having spent the better part of the last decade in the public eye. But she's probably never faced negative publicity like this before: The Food and Drug Administration says Kardashian's social media posts violate drug-promotion rules.
> 
> Kardashian recently began promoting a prescription pill that treats morning sickness through her social media accounts. Such endorsement deals are common for celebrities. In posts to Instagram and Facebook earlier this month Kardashian talks about her struggles with nausea due to pregnancy and recommends a drug from a Canadian manufacturer.
> 
> But FDA regulators say the posts violate drug promotion rules because they don't mention potentially dangerous side effects and drug interactions.
> 
> The drugmaker said in a statement Tuesday it will fix the problem.
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/rockies/c...-warning-over-kim-kardashians-drug-promotions
> 
> Waits for myleeza to tweet disapproval to FDA


What?! These people are crazy!


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> *FDA issues warning over Kim Kardashian's drug promotions*
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP)  Reality TV star Kim Kardashian is no stranger to criticism, having spent the better part of the last decade in the public eye. But she's probably never faced negative publicity like this before: The Food and Drug Administration says Kardashian's social media posts violate drug-promotion rules.
> 
> Kardashian recently began promoting a prescription pill that treats morning sickness through her social media accounts. Such endorsement deals are common for celebrities. In posts to Instagram and Facebook earlier this month Kardashian talks about her struggles with nausea due to pregnancy and recommends a drug from a Canadian manufacturer.
> 
> But FDA regulators say the posts violate drug promotion rules because they don't mention potentially dangerous side effects and drug interactions.
> 
> The drugmaker said in a statement Tuesday it will fix the problem.
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/rockies/c...-warning-over-kim-kardashians-drug-promotions
> 
> Waits for myleeza to tweet disapproval to FDA



I couldn't believe it myself when I saw her pushing that. These people will do anything for money it's disgusting.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Katel said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> the "HOWEVER" is almost as funny as the "butterball turkey."




I know. It was mean and I don't like it. I hope I don't wake up with butterball turkey thighs because of my tpf fingers getting the best of me [emoji19]


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> and you know she's not comfortable with her body because she covers it with these capes and coats. *looking like Andre Leon Talley*


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> Kim Kardashian has posed naked in her most revealing selfie yet.
> The 34-year-old reality TV star, who is pregnant with her second child, shared the snap with her fans on Instagram *along with the hashtags #NoFilter #NoPhotoShop #GoodLighting*.


 
For the bolded:






For the picture, her thirst and desperation:


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I went to this Myleeza girl's page to see, and sure enough, she is.
> 
> *M**yleeza Kardashian*&#8207;@*MyleezaKardash* 41m41 minutes ago
> She posted that picture so you guys are aware. Aware that she doesn't GAF & aware that she's still that baddest walking even at 5 months!
> 
> 10 retweets 25 favorites
> *Myleeza Kardashian* &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash* 46m46 minutes ago Kim posted that picture to let you all know that you will not ruin this pregnancy for her this time around. She's happy & healthy.27 retweets 39 favorites
> 
> 
> *Myleeza Kardashian* &#8207;@*MyleezaKardash* 46m46 minutes ago
> Kim didn't post that picture to prove a point. Why does she have prove a point when she already made 52 POINT 5 Million this year?
> 
> And more.


----------



## clydekiwi

.pursefiend. said:


> chile... who the heck is this?!







NYCBelle said:


> KStan







ByeKitty said:


> An obsessed stan bordering on insanity, possibly on the Kardashian payroll, has met Kimbo twice by sheer chance, and has been referred to as a "friend".







Babydoll Chanel said:


> A major KStan who think Kim likes her because Kim went to visit her, while of course being taped for her dumb show.




This crazy kstan would flip her lid on here hahaha


----------



## caitlin1214

That nude picture of hers totally screams, "Oh my God, you guys! I totally feel good about myself!"


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


>


 
Right there with ya...


----------



## Teemu

Gif wouldn't work [emoji22]


----------



## ByeKitty

Teemu said:


> Gif wouldn't work [emoji22]



Try imgur!


----------



## michie

#KimBeLike #GoodLighting


----------



## Katel

DC-Cutie said:


> and you know she's not comfortable with her body because she covers it with these capes and coats.  *looking like Andre Leon Talley*





Lounorada said:


>



yes!  ALT and the butterball turkey posts = day made


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> kim makes it even harder on herself by continuing to squeeze and stuff herself into these outfits that make her look like a beached whale!!!  it's only a few months but she acts like she will be pregant forever and neve get the chance to show her tacky style and misshapen body again!!



memories..............................


----------



## bag-mania

^Oh man, that photo should come with a warning. She looks like Shamu!


----------



## tomz_grl

poopsie said:


> memories..............................



Is that photo real? If so, that is honestly the first time I've seen an @ss bigger than a pregnant belly.


----------



## poopsie

bag-mania said:


> ^Oh man, that photo should come with a warning. She looks like Shamu!





well...................your post mentioned beached whale 

Normally I would never rag on a pg woman, but the Kimbecile just begs for it. How could you put that unfortunate colorway on and NOT see Shamu?


----------



## stylemepretty

NYCBelle said:


> Kim Kardashian has posed naked in her most revealing selfie yet.
> The 34-year-old reality TV star, who is pregnant with her second child, shared the snap with her fans on Instagram along with the hashtags #NoFilter #NoPhotoShop #GoodLighting.
> She posted the revealing shot to dispel online rumours that she is using a surrogate and captioned it with a long explanation of her transforming figure.
> 
> She wrote: 'First they say I'm too skinny so I have to be faking it...Now they say I'm too big so I have to be faking it...SMH!
> 'Some days I'm photographed before I eat & look smaller, some days I've just eaten & I look bigger. It's all a part of the process. I think you all know me well enough to know I would document the process if I got a surrogate.
> 'Everyone's body is different, every pregnancy is very different! I've learned to love my body at every stage! I'm going to get even bigger & that's beautiful too!'
> 
> She revealed she is enjoying better health after a difficult first pregnancy with North.
> 'I'm blessed to even be pregnant & even luckier to not have preeclampsia as far as I know, so I don't have the swelling issue this time! They also say your body carries a boy different than a girl!
> She concluded: 'Whatever the case may be I'm grateful to God for this miracle & no matter what rumors or comments you throw my way this time they truly don't affect me!'



I don't recall anyone ever saying she was too skinny.  Had a non-existent bump, yes. Too skinny, no.

"...so I don't have the swelling issue this time!"


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> and you know she's not comfortable with her body because she covers it with these capes and coats.  *looking like Andre Leon Talley*






:lolots::lolots:


----------



## usmcwifey

poopsie said:


> memories..............................




This scared me ....[emoji15]


----------



## littlerock

NYCBelle said:


> exactly! Leggings and Liz Lange Target tanks were my go to.



I ADORE my maternity Liz Lange Target tanks. LOL. I still wear them at night, to sleep in because they are so damn comfy.


----------



## knasarae

Kim is naked....




... and the sky is blue.


----------



## Teemu

ByeKitty said:


> Try imgur!




Thank you!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

She's so easy to figure out.


1. She spent her youth only obsessing over the way she looked. 
2. She is getting older and losing her looks and is still trying to remain the hottest thing on the scene. Kanye has a big ego so he cannot have a wife who just fades into the background. Kim needs to please Kanye because she is stuck with him for life. 
3. She will try any attention seeking antics to do this.
4. She will not age gracefully and move on and fulfil her life in other ways.
5. She will be a train-wreck to watch and will look like a real housewives star. 




Note to kids: If you pimp your life out on a reality show this will be your future. It is depressing and unfulfilling.


----------



## jun3machina

kirsten said:


> I don't even think she has to give birth. The baby just slides right out.


You're right! Now I understand all the spanx up until delivery... It all makes perfect sense now..


----------



## baglover1973

that pic of her naked is just the most pathetic/thirsty/sad thing I have seen.  She has lied for so long that she believes that *** is real and that we all believe it is real...along with her boobs, face, hair etc.....


----------



## Thingofbeauty

celeb_analyzer said:


> She's so easy to figure out.
> 
> 
> 1. She spent her youth only obsessing over the way she looked.
> 2. She is getting older and losing her looks and is still trying to remain the hottest thing on the scene. Kanye has a big ego so he cannot have a wife who just fades into the background. Kim needs to please Kanye because she is stuck with him for life.
> 3. She will try any attention seeking antics to do this.
> 4. She will not age gracefully and move on and fulfil her life in other ways.
> 5. She will be a train-wreck to watch and will look like a real housewives star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to kids: If you pimp your life out on a reality show this will be your future. It is depressing and unfulfilling.


She's going to turn into the grandmother from Flowers in the Attic


----------



## AECornell

Is this real life?



poopsie said:


> memories..............................


----------



## sabrunka

poopsie said:


> memories..............................




nvm , messed up my post lol


----------



## Katel

bag-princess said:


> kim makes it even harder on herself by continuing to squeeze and stuff herself into these outfits that make her look like a beached whale!!!  it's only a few months but she acts like she will be pregant forever and neve get the chance to show her tacky style and misshapen body again!!





poopsie said:


> memories..............................



aaaand just when I thought it could not get any better...it does


----------



## Sasha2012

tomz_grl said:


> Is that photo real? If so, that is honestly the first time I've seen an @ss bigger than a pregnant belly.


It's photoshopped, I remember someone did it to compare her to shamu. Her butt was/is bigger than her belly but the shift dress she was wearing and the angle made it unflattering. The pics are from early 2013 when she was pregnant with North.

via zimbio


----------



## michie

Has she before admitted to having preeclampsia? She told so many lies about North's delivery that I don't even remember.


----------



## Oryx816

Sasha2012 said:


> It's photoshopped, I remember someone did it to compare her to shamu. Her butt was/is bigger than her belly but the shift dress she was wearing and the angle made it unflattering. The pics are from early 2013 when she was pregnant with North.
> 
> via zimbio




I still prefer this over the current parade of dusters.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-mania said:


> ^Oh man, that photo should come with a warning. She looks like Shamu!



You took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> memories..............................



Ah, the good old days of Shamu! Those were excellent times!


----------



## Sasha2012

michie said:


> Has she before admitted to having preeclampsia? She told so many lies about North's delivery that I don't even remember.



I think she mentioned it on her show and "sources" in magazine around the time North was born. That apparently was the reason she was induced a few weeks early. But it didn't take a doctor to tell she has it, she was swollen all over in her 3rd trimester.



Oryx816 said:


> I still prefer this over the current parade of dusters.



Same. I actullay like that dress, I wouldn't wear it pregnant but it's a nice dress.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> It's photoshopped, I remember someone did it to compare her to shamu. Her butt was/is bigger than her belly but the shift dress she was wearing and the angle made it unflattering. The pics are from early 2013 when she was pregnant with North.
> 
> via zimbio



I still like this dress.


----------



## pinkfeet

Sasha2012 said:


> I think she mentioned it on her show and "sources" in magazine around the time North was born. That apparently was the reason she was induced a few weeks early. But it didn't take a doctor to tell she has it, she was swollen all over in her 3rd trimester.
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I actullay like that dress, I wouldn't wear it pregnant but it's a nice dress.



Just because she was swollen doesn't she mean she had it. 

People ran with that story and I don't think she had it. She probably loved it that people were feeling sorry for her and she was able to induce early with a great reason. I am sure she will induce early to avoid the big weight gain in the last 3 weeks or massive stretched skin, stretch marks  or whatever she hopes to avoid. 

Another reason I think they lie about her real due date is so she can induce early without getting backlash for it and this whole preeclampsia BS.


----------



## Sasha2012

pinkfeet said:


> Just because she was swollen doesn't she mean she had it.
> 
> People ran with that story and I don't think she had it. She probably loved it that people were feeling sorry for her and she was able to induce early with a great reason. I am sure she will induce early to avoid the big weight gain in the last 3 weeks or massive stretched skin, stretch marks  or whatever she hopes to avoid.
> 
> Another reason I think they lie about her real due date is so she can induce early without getting backlash for it and this whole preeclampsia BS.



That's true but she looked like she had to to me even before it was sent to the media. Either way I don't care enough to question her medical record. She said she had it, lots of pregnant women develop it but the important thing was North was born healthy.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/11/kim-kardashians-instagram-post-leads-to-fda-warning/

*Kim Kardashian's Instagram Post Leads to FDA Warning*

Kim Kardashian puts her baby bump on display while stopping by a studio on Tuesday afternoon (August 11) in Los Angeles.

The 34-year-old pregnant reality stars sisters Kourtney and Khloe were also spotted at the studio that day.

It was reported that day that Kims Instagram post endorsing a morning-sickness pill called Diclegis has led to the FDA sending the pharmaceutical company a warning.

The FDA says that the social media post, which has since been deleted, was false and misleading and entirely omits all risk information. Read more about the case on CNN.

Here is what Kim had wrote: OMG. Have you heard about this? As you guys know my #morningsickness has been pretty bad  so I talked to my doctor. He prescribed me #Diclegis, and I felt a lot better and most importantly, its been studied and there was no increased risk to the baby. Im so excited and happy with my results that Im partnering with Duchesnay USA to raise awareness about treating morning sickness.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

lanasyogamama said:


> Why would you need PS when it's THAT DARK?




That's what I was going to say!  Good lighting, my a**, that picture is dark as sh**!!!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Sasha2012 said:


> That's true but she looked like she had to to me even before it was sent to the media. Either way I don't care enough to question her medical record. She said she had it, lots of pregnant women develop it but the important thing was North was born healthy.




I had it, and I didn't get the swelling.  I had super high blood pressure and a headache.  I think it's different for everyone.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> It's photoshopped, I remember someone did it to compare her to shamu. Her butt was/is bigger than her belly but the shift dress she was wearing and the angle made it unflattering. The pics are from early 2013 when she was pregnant with North.
> 
> via zimbio




Crazy how much her face changed.


----------



## shoegal

celeb_analyzer said:


> She's so easy to figure out.
> 
> 
> 1. She spent her youth only obsessing over the way she looked.
> 2. She is getting older and losing her looks and is still trying to remain the hottest thing on the scene. Kanye has a big ego so he cannot have a wife who just fades into the background. Kim needs to please Kanye because she is stuck with him for life.
> 3. She will try any attention seeking antics to do this.
> 4. She will not age gracefully and move on and fulfil her life in other ways.
> 5. She will be a train-wreck to watch and will look like a real housewives star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to kids: If you pimp your life out on a reality show this will be your future. It is depressing and unfulfilling.




Just like the old movie "whatever happened to baby Jane?"[emoji23]


----------



## AlbertsLove

bag-mania said:


> ^Oh man, that photo should come with a warning. She looks like Shamu!



Whoever chose that dress did it on purpose. I swear someone is trolling Kim.


----------



## Anton

pinkfeet said:


> Just because she was swollen doesn't she mean she had it.
> 
> People ran with that story and I don't think she had it. She probably loved it that people were feeling sorry for her and she was able to induce early with a great reason. I am sure she will induce early to avoid the big weight gain in the last 3 weeks or massive stretched skin, stretch marks  or whatever she hopes to avoid.
> 
> Another reason I think they lie about her real due date is so she can induce early without getting backlash for it and this whole preeclampsia BS.


 
I had preeclampsia in my pregnancy, I had no swelling, no headaches, but blood pressure was through the roof, they delivered my daughter at 33 weeks via emergency c-sect, she was in hospital for 2 weeks. Dr said if I tried for number 2 to take aspirin every day before conceiving.
not everyone gets it, and every case is different.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/11/kim-kardashians-instagram-post-leads-to-fda-warning/
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian's Instagram Post Leads to FDA Warning*
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian puts her baby bump on display while stopping by a studio on Tuesday afternoon (August 11) in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old pregnant reality stars sisters Kourtney and Khloe were also spotted at the studio that day.
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that day that Kims Instagram post endorsing a morning-sickness pill called Diclegis has led to the FDA sending the pharmaceutical company a warning.
> 
> 
> 
> The FDA says that the social media post, which has since been deleted, was false and misleading and entirely omits all risk information. Read more about the case on CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what Kim had wrote: OMG. Have you heard about this? As you guys know my #morningsickness has been pretty bad  so I talked to my doctor. He prescribed me #Diclegis, and I felt a lot better and most importantly, its been studied and there was no increased risk to the baby. Im so excited and happy with my results that Im partnering with Duchesnay USA to raise awareness about treating morning sickness.




ah kimbo, putting your balmain claded foot in your silicone enhanced mouth
what's next, anti vax campaigner?
many of you are too young but, in the late 60s, early 70s there was a drug prescribed for morning sickness, it was called thalidomide and was endorsed by doctors as safe but the results were horrific, many children were born with severe birth defects; when the results of the studies came it was too late. the doctor who made a stand against the drug not being properly tested passed away this week, her name was frances oldham
the moral of the story? in this info day is ridiculous to let a celebrity tell you what to do, her opinion is just that, an opinion, not a fact 
i would take any kartrashian endorsement with a cynical and questioning mind


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> ah kimbo, putting your balmain claded foot in your silicone enhanced mouth
> what's next, anti vax campaigner?
> many of you are too young but, in the late 60s, early 70s there was a drug prescribed for morning sickness, it was called thalidomide and was endorsed by doctors but the results were horrific, many children were born with severe birth defects
> the moral of the story? in this info day is ridiculous to let a celebrity tell you what to do, her opinion is just that, an opinion, not a fact
> i would take any kartrashian endorsement with a cynical and questioning mind


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> ^I think she's happy. She doesn't have enough depth of character to desire anything other than a shallow materialistic existence. She's got her money, fame, and attention and that's what is important to her.







jimmyshoogirl said:


> I agree. She seem to have what SHE wants.




But she looks miserable all the time. The fact that she tries to steal everyone's shine all the time shows that she's insecure. Well, she's probably happy everytime the attention is back to her but she's not content with her life.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thingofbeauty said:


> :lolots:
> 
> She was in sheer misery with North. What on EARTH did Kanye promise her to put her through this again?! After how miserable she was the first time and how she nearly showed us her cervix to prove she was still s3xy, I thought she would NEVER have another!



It dosent matter how miserable she was she had to give yeaz a male heir I'm pretty sure that was in her marriage kontract.







NYCBelle said:


> Kim Kardashian has posed naked in her most revealing selfie yet.
> The 34-year-old reality TV star, who is pregnant with her second child, shared the snap with her fans on Instagram along with the hashtags #NoFilter #NoPhotoShop #GoodLighting.
> She posted the revealing shot to dispel online rumours that she is using a surrogate and captioned it with a long explanation of her transforming figure.
> 
> She wrote: 'First they say I'm too skinny so I have to be faking it...Now they say I'm too big so I have to be faking it...SMH!
> 'Some days I'm photographed before I eat & look smaller, some days I've just eaten & I look bigger. It's all a part of the process. I think you all know me well enough to know I would document the process if I got a surrogate.
> 'Everyone's body is different, every pregnancy is very different! I've learned to love my body at every stage! I'm going to get even bigger & that's beautiful too!'
> 
> She revealed she is enjoying better health after a difficult first pregnancy with North.
> 'I'm blessed to even be pregnant & even luckier to not have preeclampsia as far as I know, so I don't have the swelling issue this time! They also say your body carries a boy different than a girl!
> She concluded: 'Whatever the case may be I'm grateful to God for this miracle & no matter what rumors or comments you throw my way this time they truly don't affect me!'
> 
> 
> Good Lord that behind






Ugh we all knew once Kylie hit 18 kimbo would break out her only trick to try to steal the attention back to herself. I'm just happy it's a dark hazy pic instead of a clear one? Also I don't recall anyone saying she's too skinny. I do recall people saying she doesn't look pregnant.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/11/kim-kardashians-instagram-post-leads-to-fda-warning/
> 
> *Kim Kardashian's Instagram Post Leads to FDA Warning*
> 
> Kim Kardashian puts her baby bump on display while stopping by a studio on Tuesday afternoon (August 11) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 34-year-old pregnant reality stars sisters Kourtney and Khloe were also spotted at the studio that day.
> 
> It was reported that day that Kims Instagram post endorsing a morning-sickness pill called Diclegis has led to the FDA sending the pharmaceutical company a warning.
> 
> The FDA says that the social media post, which has since been deleted, was false and misleading and entirely omits all risk information. Read more about the case on CNN.
> 
> Here is what Kim had wrote: OMG. Have you heard about this? As you guys know my #morningsickness has been pretty bad  so I talked to my doctor. He prescribed me #Diclegis, and I felt a lot better and most importantly, its been studied and there was no increased risk to the baby. Im so excited and happy with my results that Im partnering with Duchesnay USA to raise awareness about treating morning sickness.



If you're dumb enough to take medical advice from a  Kardashian sorry I can't feel bad for you. It kind of falls into the natural selection category in my book.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Happy people do not seek validation 24/7. She spends more time putting up an image that her life is fabulous rather than actually enjoying it. Her constant need for validation shows that she doesn't get emotional fulfilment from her friends, family and husband. Kanye is only useful insofar as he helsp her get vogue covers and access to high fashion shows. That is why she can tolerate him despite not being physically attracted to him.


----------



## Oryx816

celeb_analyzer said:


> Happy people do not seek validation 24/7. She spends more time putting up an image that her life is fabulous rather than actually enjoying it. Her constant need for validation shows that she doesn't get emotional fulfilment from her friends, family and husband. Kanye is only useful insofar as he helsp her get vogue covers and access to high fashion shows. That is why she can tolerate him despite not being physically attracted to him.




Friends?


----------



## celeb_analyzer

pukasonqo said:


> ah kimbo, putting your balmain claded foot in your silicone enhanced mouth
> what's next, anti vax campaigner?
> many of you are too young but, in the late 60s, early 70s there was a drug prescribed for morning sickness, it was called thalidomide and was endorsed by doctors as safe but the results were horrific, many children were born with severe birth defects; when the results of the studies came it was too late. the doctor who made a stand against the drug not being properly tested passed away this week, her name was frances oldham
> the moral of the story? in this info day is ridiculous to let a celebrity tell you what to do, her opinion is just that, an opinion, not a fact
> i would take any kartrashian endorsement with a cynical and questioning mind


 
This further proves what we all knew. She is not the savvy business woman she likes to make herself out to be. A savvy person would make sure their post is not violating and laws and regulations. She just shows up and signs a contract and says yes. 


In fact a savvy person wouldn't even go so far as to advertise that medication. I think that is a very sensitive subject between a patient and their doctor. I would never accept money to advertise any pregnancy drug for fear that if something went wrong, I would not be able to sleep with such a  conscience. It is one thing to harm yourself with a medication, but it is completely different when there is another being involved. Even if there was a 1/1000000 change that the drug could be harmful, it just isn't a risk I'd take for myself so I could never encourage others to do so too. 


I know that you have to be pretty dumb to follow a celeb's advice, but there are people out there that are influenced by what a celeb does.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Oryx816 said:


> Friends?


 
Her 'friends' of course are her minions, carefully chosen. They must under no circumstances be better looking. She has to be the queen B.


----------



## michie

celeb_analyzer said:


> Happy people do not seek validation 24/7. She spends more time putting up an image that her life is fabulous rather than actually enjoying it. Her constant need for validation shows that she doesn't get emotional fulfilment from her friends, family and husband. Kanye is only useful insofar as he helsp her get vogue covers and access to high fashion shows. That is why she can tolerate him despite not being physically attracted to him.



^Amen, especially to the first half. Maybe I'm seeing a tad bit clearer since I've deactivated FB and IG, tho. 

Kim is also the same fool that told my older (and clearly not the picture of health) coworker to try QuickTrim. The lady went as far as going to the GNC next door to buy it. Some ppl take advice from the worst ppl.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> Happy people do not seek validation 24/7. She spends more time putting up an image that her life is fabulous rather than actually enjoying it. Her constant need for validation shows that she doesn't get emotional fulfilment from her friends, family and husband. Kanye is only useful insofar as he helsp her get vogue covers and access to high fashion shows. That is why she can tolerate him * despite not being physically attracted to him*.



And you know this how exactly?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

celeb_analyzer said:


> Happy people do not seek validation 24/7. She spends more time putting up an image that her life is fabulous rather than actually enjoying it. Her constant need for validation shows that she doesn't get emotional fulfilment from her friends, family and husband. Kanye is only useful insofar as he helsp her get vogue covers and access to high fashion shows. That is why she can tolerate him despite not being physically attracted to him.



Yes, she lives her life only to get validation from her followers. What a meaningless existence. 



Oryx816 said:


> Friends?



She has her seasonal BFFs that they hire for pap walks and guest appearances. 

She used to be "friends" with LaLa, Blac Chyna, Brittni G, Ciara, Larsa Pippen etc but only for pap shots and a couple of staged phone calls on the show, lol. 

I think her only real friend used to be Brittni. Wonder if they still speak?


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> And you know this how exactly?



Nutty Professor! Who's sucking whose t*tties?!??


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> Nutty Professor! Who's sucking whose t*tties?!??



Did you just call Kanye Sherman? Lmao!!!


----------



## celeb_analyzer

berrydiva said:


> And you know this how exactly?



Because he wanted her a decade ago and told her multiple times. She wasn't interested in him until after the kris fiasco. Her stock dropped majorly after that divorce. People turned on her and she was already starting to lose her  looks. 

Kim thought she'd end up with a handsome guy like Reggie with a good body but she settled for kanye. When she was at her prime she thought kanye was beneath her league.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Did you just call Kanye Sherman? Lmao!!!



Yep! She did friend zone him forever, so she clearly was not interested. JMO.


----------



## Sassys

celeb_analyzer said:


> Because he wanted her a decade ago and told her multiple times. She wasn't interested in him until after the kris fiasco. Her stock dropped majorly after that divorce. People turned on her and she was already starting to lose her  looks.
> 
> Kim thought she'd end up with a handsome guy like Reggie with a good body but she settled for kanye. When she was at her prime she thought kanye was beneath her league.


 
Agree. Kanye was always a big star (more money) then Reggie. Kim is all about her money and staying rich. If Kanye was chasing her back then, she would have left Reggie for him (if she was interested). Hell, Kanye was chasing her when she was with nobody Kris H., and she still didn't go with him, even though she knew before she married Kris, he was not the one.


----------



## Jeanek

Sasha2012 said:


> I think she mentioned it on her show and "sources" in magazine around the time North was born. That apparently was the reason she was induced a few weeks early. But it didn't take a doctor to tell she has it, she was swollen all over in her 3rd trimester.
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I actullay like that dress, I wouldn't wear it pregnant but it's a nice dress.



No, I was swollen all over my 1st pregnancy at the end. It was ridiculous. People were alarmed. My bp also spiked, I was send to labor and delivery for monitoring after every appt and had to come in every other day,but it always went back down after X amount of time. I was the most miserable swollen woman on the planet. But because there was no protein in my urine and my baby's hb was ok, they just upped the monitoring. You can't tell just by looking at someone that they have pre-eclampsia

Eta-I ended up going almost a full week past my due date, much to my displeasure lol. As this relates to Kim. Who knows. I wouldn't be surprised either way, but I don't care much either

My friend had pre-eclampsia. And she wasn't swollen like me visibly, but she had pitting really bad in the legs and ankles and of course the protein and headache. She had an early c/s delivery


----------



## sugarsam

The dailymail posted an enhanced version of the nude pregnant picture, and it looks like she has big patches of psoriasis on her thigh, butt, and torso. Does anyone else see it, or is it just a bad picture?


----------



## berrydiva

sugarsam said:


> The dailymail posted an enhanced version of the nude pregnant picture, and it looks like she has big patches of psoriasis on her thigh, butt, and torso. Does anyone else see it, or is it just a bad picture?


She's admitted to having psoriasis before I believe


----------



## NYCBelle

sugarsam said:


> The dailymail posted an enhanced version of the nude pregnant picture, and it looks like she has big patches of psoriasis on her thigh, butt, and torso. Does anyone else see it, or is it just a bad picture?



I wouldn't be surprised if she does. Pregnancy suppresses your immune system so her Psoriasis could flare up in more places


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> Ah, the good old days of Shamu! Those were excellent times!



i had an unfortunate black and white one-piece bathing suit that i wore the last weeks of my pregnancy...i was huge, and it was hot outside.

my dad looked out the back to see me floating in their pool, and announced to everyone that i looked like shamu.

i did.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim's pregnancy inspiration


----------



## Deco

Is that pre-weight loss or did he gain it back again?


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim's pregnancy inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3096020



He looks like Morgan Freeman's fat, buddhist brother.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim's pregnancy inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3096020









i am shocked he has not done an article for vogue on her fabulous maternity style.  he was just ga ga about her at the wedding!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim's pregnancy inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3096020





Andre is sloppy fat....his feet are ashy too!



ByeKitty said:


> He looks like Morgan Freeman's fat, buddhist brother.


This made me LOL!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim's pregnancy inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3096020


----------



## Pinkcooper

I am also almost 6 months pregnant and there is no way in hell would I wear the things Kim does. I have to pee every 30 minutes and I probably wouldn't be able to take them off! Lol also, I am running hotter than Normal (temperature wise) and I would die in long sleeves.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> He looks like Morgan Freeman's fat, buddhist brother.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

:lolots:


----------



## pixiejenna

Big shocker here PMK pressured Kimbo into taking the nude pics to help stop all the rumors of her faking her pregnancy as all the girls are getting so much bad press lately. 

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...-pressured-take-picture-fight-faking-reports/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The comments on their stories are always hilarious! Tons of people thinking the same things we do.


----------



## lizmil

Well if the picture of yet another nude Kim failed to "break the internet," maybe mommy made me do it will work.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.violetgrey.com/violet-fi...aylor?icl=section_1_hero_v2_1&icn=hero_header

*The Genius of Pat McGrath Featuring Kim Kardashian West*

*The world-renowned makeup artist transforms the media star into a modern-day Cleopatra.*

Take a close look at the photographs you see here. Does the woman seem familiar? Does the style? Thats Kim Kardashian West channeling Elizabeth Taylor channeling Cleopatra, as designed by Pat McGrath. The images, shot by Ben Hassett, are the first installment in a series for VIOLET GREY in which Ms. McGrath will reimagine paragons of old Hollywood glamour with new faces. Ms. Kardashian Westthe most scrutinized woman of our time, as Elizabeth Taylor was in hersis the model for a re-examination of the Cleopatra tales from 60 and 2,000 years ago. I love Elizabeth, says Ms. Kardashian West. Pat and I have had conversations about how iconic she is, and how iconic Cleopatra is. She adds, laughing, I would have done anythingI would have trusted Pats vision no matter what she wantedbut I was really excited that it was the Cleopatra vibe.

Ms. McGraths other collaborators echo the sentiment. I have always felt that Pat is more of a creative director than anything else, says photographer Ben Hassett. She is an extraordinary makeup artist, but her vision far exceeds that. VIOLET GREY founder and chief creative officer Cassandra Huysentruyt Grey observes, Working with Pat McGrath is like being lucky enough to get Brad Pitt or Leonardo DiCaprio to star in your movie. She is simply the best at what she does. 

Ms. Grey first approached Ms. McGrath and Ms. Kardashian West with the idea for the shoot, inspired by a 1963 Bert Stern photograph of Elizabeth Taylor as Cleopatra. VIOLET GREY is named after Elizabeth Taylors violet eyes, and her spirit has always been an inspiration point for our core DNA. I was thrilled when both Kim and Pat responded to the Bert Stern image, inspired us to commission the first of a series we intend to be a study in lost glamour and iconography, she says.

In the photo by Mr. Stern, Ms. Taylors hair is tousled, and her famous eyesdouble-lashed, violet, unflinchingare framed in kohl and isis-blue shadow. Her chin is tipped back, putting the delicate tracery of a recent tracheotomy scar in the center of the frame. Its a tiny flaw that underlines the perfection of her face and form, and reveals a warranted confidence. Then on the cusp of 30, Ms. Taylor was an Academy Award winner, the best-paid actor in the world, mother to three young children, and widely considered the greatest beauty of her time. Who else would one ask to play the legendary queen? Ms. McGrath is working with one of the worlds most well-known faces, and one of fashions most familiar tropes, and yet shes come up with something revelatory.

Elizabeth Taylors makeup in Cleopatra has been re-created countless times, but for Kim I wanted to create an interpretation that has never been done before, a futuristic 3D version, Ms. McGrath explains. I wanted to portray a luxurious decadence by using elements of ornate facial jewelry constructed into shapes that pay homage to Egyptian culture, and of course to the rich exotic character that Taylor portrayed in this role.Ms. Kardashian Wests skin and mouth are left bare, and her hair is pulled back, all earthy simplicity; the gold wings around her eyes, though, point toward something otherworldly. Constructed from wire, Swarovski crystals, gold metal leaves, wax, paint, kohl, gel, and glitter, they simultaneously evoke the feathers of Cleopatras patron goddess, the gold phoenix cape that was Ms. Taylors most memorable costume in the film, and an armored warrior from a sci-fi future. They also recall the decadence of the original Cleopatras toilette. Her eyeshadow was made from ground lapis stone and gold pyrite flecks, notes Ms. McGrath. Incorporating three-dimensional gold metal into the makeup design explores the concept of makeup as jewelry. I wanted the images to be luxurious, evoking a modern take on the opulence associated with Cleopatras makeup. 

Cleopatra herself was not just a beauty. She had ambition, charm, political acumen, a melodious voice, style, erudition, sex appealan array of qualities that compelled first Julius Caesar and then Marc Antony to neglect military campaigns, political obligations, and marriage vows. When the motion picture age arrived, filmmakers were similarly obsessed. Plenty of wan attempts were made to re-create that charisma on celluloid, but none have touched the 1963 film or Elizabeth Taylors allure. In this new take on the Cleopatra saga, Ms. McGrath reveals the plumb lines that connect ancient and modern ideas of beauty, and she shows us a woman maturing into her power. She has collapsed millennia of history into seven images, not only bringing an old tale up to date, but also catapulting it into the future.


----------



## berrydiva

Pat McGrath is bomb.


----------



## Oryx816

Whole lot of filler going on here!  

Pat is genius though.


----------



## Queenpixie

Coach Lover Too said:


> The comments on their stories are always hilarious! Tons of people thinking the same things we do.



they are WORSE  

they say that this photo was when she was pregnant with NORTH.

apparently is the nail colors .. she had black all week and in the photo they are white


----------



## pukasonqo

i think it was nefertiti   she was trying to channel


----------



## pukasonqo




----------



## dangerouscurves

Kim could never look like these beauties. She doesn't have the grace and elegance of these women. She just looks like a blow-up doll.


----------



## lizmil

Elizabeth's reign as channelling Cleopatra is safe.


----------



## ByeKitty

I really like the "Egyptian-ish" eye makeup, but it's interesting how the media always seem to portray Cleopatra as if she was some dashing beauty...


----------



## .pursefiend.

All that money and Andre's feet are still ashy.


----------



## Jikena

One of KUWTK's season is on air here in France. It's the season where  Kim is dating Kanye but not married yet (beginning of their relationship  I'd say). She was SO beautiful. I don't know if it's only in the  episode I saw but damn she looked good. So sad that she continued the  ps... :/ (I'm refering to the episode where she is with Jonathan but he's unhappy because he feels lonely and Scott is becoming a "lord")


----------



## VickyB

Jikena said:


> One of KUWTK's season is on air here in France. It's the season where  Kim is dating Kanye but not married yet (beginning of their relationship  I'd say). She was SO beautiful. I don't know if it's only in the  episode I saw but damn she looked good. So sad that she continued the  ps... :/ (I'm refering to the episode where she is with Jonathan but he's unhappy because he feels lonely and Scott is becoming a "lord")



That's a great episode!


----------



## janie2002

pixiejenna said:


> Big shocker here PMK pressured Kimbo into taking the nude pics to help stop all the rumors of her faking her pregnancy as all the girls are getting so much bad press lately.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...-pressured-take-picture-fight-faking-reports/





I'm not buying this, I think Kris seems just a tad bit smarter then this. I think Kim in her egotistical way thought this was going to be "literally amazing" and then it failed with some many post saying she was an old whore and to cover up, it's easier to blame Kris. 

I think Kim need to get used to the fact she is becoming OLD, not in life but to the tweens and teen and young adults. They want to see what Gigi and Kylie are doing not a 34 year old mother of 2.

Let's me honest you know she has to hate the facts she sold her soul to be famous and her younger sister are enjoying all the perks of it at 17!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

janie2002 said:


> I'm not buying this, I think Kris seems just a tad bit smarter then this. I think Kim in her egotistical way thought this was going to be "literally amazing" and then it failed with some many post saying she was an old whore and to cover up, it's easier to blame Kris.
> 
> I think Kim need to get used to the fact she is becoming OLD, not in life but to the tweens and teen and young adults. They want to see what Gigi and Kylie are doing not a 34 year old mother of 2.
> 
> Let's me honest you know she has to hate the facts she sold her soul to be famous and her younger sister are enjoying all the perks of it at 17!!!




I actually do believe this. PMK pressured her into doing playboy after releasing her sex tape this woman can get Kimbo to do anything she wanted. Also PMK is more concerned with making herself look like she's "dating" her beard and got her groove back to make herself look good/desirable to waste any time on her kids.

ITA Kim is living in denial of the fact that she's aging and all the PS she's done to prevent it just made it that much worse. I do believe she can't stand the fact that her sisters are more popular than she is now. This was just another ploy to try to steal the attention off of her now legal sister and back to her in my book. Every time her sisters do something she has to pull out her only trick, posing naked to get people to focus back on her. 

I don't think she's deep enough to hate the fact that she sold her soul for what she has, this is all she knows. I do think she's super jelly of her little sisters who are reaping the benefits of her laying on her back. Kendull has the career she's always wanted but could never have because she doesn't have the body type to be a model. And Kylie is Kimbo 2.0 and she knows she's PMK's new favorite. If kimbo didn't release that sex tape Kendull would not be a model and Kylie would not be Kim 2.0 they would both have nothing with out Kimbo.


----------



## dangerouscurves

janie2002 said:


> I'm not buying this, I think Kris seems just a tad bit smarter then this. I think Kim in her egotistical way thought this was going to be "literally amazing" and then it failed with some many post saying she was an old whore and to cover up, it's easier to blame Kris.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Kim need to get used to the fact she is becoming OLD, not in life but to the tweens and teen and young adults. They want to see what Gigi and Kylie are doing not a 34 year old mother of 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's me honest you know she has to hate the facts she sold her soul to be famous and her younger sister are enjoying all the perks of it at 17!!!




Yes!!!! Totally agree on this!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't think PMK pressured Kim to do a Playboy spread,  not one bit.


----------



## janie2002

pixiejenna said:


> I actually do believe this. PMK pressured her into doing playboy after releasing her sex tape this woman can get Kimbo to do anything she wanted. Also PMK is more concerned with making herself look like she's "dating" her beard and got her groove back to make herself look good/desirable to waste any time on her kids.
> 
> ITA Kim is living in denial of the fact that she's aging and all the PS she's done to prevent it just made it that much worse. I do believe she can't stand the fact that her sisters are more popular than she is now. This was just another ploy to try to steal the attention off of her now legal sister and back to her in my book. Every time her sisters do something she has to pull out her only trick, posing naked to get people to focus back on her.
> 
> I don't think she's deep enough to hate the fact that she sold her soul for what she has, this is all she knows. I do think she's super jelly of her little sisters who are reaping the benefits of her laying on her back. Kendull has the career she's always wanted but could never have because she doesn't have the body type to be a model. And Kylie is Kimbo 2.0 and she knows she's PMK's new favorite. If kimbo didn't release that sex tape Kendull would not be a model and Kylie would not be Kim 2.0 they would both have nothing with out Kimbo.



I know PMK made Kim do it, at least that is the story they sold but I always thought they were in it together and it was for show. lol Everything about them needs to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Deco

I don't understand why the area between her nose and top lip is so protrudinous.  How does that part get so inflated?  Is she injecting fillers under her nose, and if so, why?  It gives her a large cat look (cougar).  A perma-kissy-face. So unattractive.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think PMK pressured Kim to do a Playboy spread,  not one bit.



Didn't she say in the past her mom encouraged her to do it when Playboy called and made the offer? I feel like I remember her saying that her mom convinced her that she should do to to "own her image" or some nonsense like that after the sex tape "leaked". Kim didn't want to do it initially IIRC.


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> Didn't she say in the past her mom encouraged her to do it when Playboy called and made the offer? I feel like I remember her saying that her mom convinced her that she should do to to "own her image" or some nonsense like that after the sex tape "leaked"*. Kim didn't want to do it initially IIRC*.



She probably said that but I don't believe her. Like she said  that she never made a sex tape, or that she was upset  W magazine didn't  censor her nude silver paint pics. Or that she used quiktrim to lose weight 

 I don't think nudity has ever been an issue for her, probably loved every minute of the playboy shoot. 


Remember Dubai


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> She probably said that but I don't believe her. Like she said  that she never made a sex tape, or that she was upset  W magazine didn't  censor her nude silver paint pics. Or that she used quiktrim to lose weight
> 
> I don't think nudity has ever been an issue for her, probably loved every minute of the playboy shoot.
> 
> 
> Remember Dubai



Do you remember the time that she went to the fancy ball in Austria with the creepy old man? :o


----------



## Encore Hermes

ByeKitty said:


> Do you remember the time that she went to the fancy ball in Austria with the creepy old man? :o



Omg....who could forget that episode.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Rob Kardashian Returns to Instagram, Posts Pic of Kanye West With Daughter North*


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...of-kanye-west-with-nori-2015138#ixzz3ik2TBGP7 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
​


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> She probably said that but I don't believe her. Like she said  that she never made a sex tape, or that she was upset  W magazine didn't  censor her nude silver paint pics. Or that she used quiktrim to lose weight
> 
> I don't think nudity has ever been an issue for her, probably loved every minute of the playboy shoot.
> 
> 
> Remember Dubai


True.


----------



## Sassys

So my BFF and I always send each other a Friday afternoon laugh or Monday morning laugh.

She just emailed me my Friday afternoon laugh


----------



## Bzemom

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think PMK pressured Kim to do a Playboy spread,  not one bit.



Thank you.

How many times has she done buck naked photo shoots since Kanye???


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:


> So my BFF and I always send each other a Friday afternoon laugh or Monday morning laugh.
> 
> She just emailed me my Friday afternoon laugh





Your friend owes you dinner doll.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> pat mcgrath is bomb.



+1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Irishgal said:


> Your friend owes you dinner doll.


Uh huh, honey


----------



## Oryx816

I definitely prefer this version....Seth Rogan does a good Kim...



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_gQ5ZBSPiU


----------



## ByeKitty

That video gets me everytime


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> I definitely prefer this version....Seth Rogan does a good Kim...
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_gQ5ZBSPiU


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ohmygawd.


To no one&#8217;s surprise,* Kim Kardashian*&#8217;s daytime makeup routine costs more than a normal person&#8217;s rent.  After the reality star&#8217;s longtime makeup artist, *Mario Dedivanovic*, hosted a step-by-step master class on how to achieve Kardashian&#8217;s signature look, Racked has compiled a detailed list of products and tools were used on the 34-year-old during the four-hour tutorial.
 The cost of whats inside Kardashian&#8217;s makeup bag? A whopping  $1,200 in products (and nearly $1,700 if we&#8217;re including the price of  brushes and tools).
 The costly beauty regime utilizes not one, but_ two_ eyelash  curlers and includes 40 separate creams, powders, eyeshadows and  lipsticks applied in over 50 steps. The writer also notes that much of  the tutorial consists ofDedivanovic painstakingly blending multiple products on Kardashian&#8217;s face. Shockingly, the Ben Nye Luxury Face Powder in Banana infamously associated with Kardashian is not a part of the routine.
 Here&#8217;s the complete breakdown of what is used on Kardashian every time she needs to get ready.


Wet Wipes, brand not specified
Kiehl&#8217;s Ultra Facial Moisturizer, &#8203;$18.50
Anastasia Beverly Hills Eyebrow Brush #14, &#8203;$18.00
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in #7 and #9, &#8203;$62.00 each (or Bobbi Brown Stick Foundation, &#8203;$44.00)
It Cosmetics Double-Ended Airbrush Foundation Brush, &#8203;$48.00 (or Trish McEvoy Foundation Brush, approximately &#8203;$50.00)
Beautyblender Sponge (in various sizes and dampness), &#8203;$20.00 each
POREfessional Agent Zero Shine-Vanishing Powder, &#8203;$30.00
MAC Lip Conditioning Balm, &#8203;$16.00
MAC Ultra-Luxe Powder Puff, &#8203;$12.00
Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz Eyebrow Pencil in Medium Brown, &#8203;$21.00
Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Pro Brow Pro Palette, &#8203;$88.00
Marc Jacobs Twinkle Pop Eye Shadow, &#8203;$28.00
Sigma E46 Inner Corner Brush, &#8203;$14.00
Charlotte Tilbury Golden Goddess Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
Stila Double-Sided Crease and Liner Brush #15, &#8203;$32.00
Anastasia Beverly Hills So Hollywood Facial Highlighter (not available yet), &#8203;$28.00
MAC Prep+Prime Water Mist, &#8203;$22.00
Kevin Aucoin Primatif Eye Pigment in Titian, &#8203;$48.00
Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
MAC Liquid Eye Liner in Boot Black, &#8203;$21.00
Anastasia Beverly Hills Eyelash Brush #3, &#8203;$18.00
Anastasia Beverly Hills Creme Color Eyelid Gel Cream in Jet Black, &#8203;$18.00
Surratt Relevee Eyelash Curler, &#8203;$30.00
Dermacolor Camouflage Creme Palette, &#8203;$29.00
Giorgio Armani Eye Tint Eyeliner, &#8203;$38.00
Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil in Scorch, &#8203;$20.00
Charlotte Tilbury Rock &#8216;N&#8217; Kohl Eyeliner in Barbarella Brown, &#8203; $27.00
LORAC concealer brush #103 (discontinued), &#8203;$25.00
Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish Powder, &#8203;$38.00
L&#8217;Oreal Voluminous Carbon Volume Building Mascara, &#8203;$7.25 (or Benefit Cosmetics They&#8217;re Real Lengthening mascara, $24.00
Charlotte Tilbury Vintage Vamp Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
Cargo Swimmables Eye Pencil in Black Sea, &#8203;$18.00
Sigma E17 Waterline Liner, &#8203;$14.00
MAC Studio Fix Powder Foundation, &#8203;$27.00
Red Cherry False Eyeleashes, multiple sets layered to create a custom tray, $2.99 each
DUO Eyelash Adhesive: &#8203;$9.00
Anastasia Beverly Hills Precision Tweezers, &#8203;$28.00
Benefit Cosmetics Hoola Matte Bronzer, &#8203;$28.00
Trish McEvoy Sheer Blush Brush #2B, &#8203;$49.00
Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Kit,&#8203; $40.00
Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Brush #22, &#8203;$20.00
Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Glow Bronzer, &#8203;$68.00
Benefit Cosmetics Watts Up! Powder Highlighter, &#8203;$30.00
Too Faced Love Flush Long-Lasting Blush in I Will Always Love You, &#8203;$26.00
Trish McEvoy Blending Brush #48, &#8203;$49.00
Sigma E35 Tapered Blending Brush, &#8203;$16.00
Kevin Aucoin Lip Pencil in Medium, &#8203;$25.00
Preo Eyelash Curler, &#8203;$28.00
Tom Ford Lip Colors (custom shades used to mix together), &#8203;$52.00 each
TATCHA Aburatorigami Blotting Sheets, &#8203;$12.00
http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-08-14/...-tw&utm_medium=ref&utm_campaign=kimkardashian


----------



## bunnyr

Coach Lover Too said:


> Ohmygawd.
> 
> 
> To no ones surprise,* Kim Kardashian*s daytime makeup routine costs more than a normal persons rent.  After the reality stars longtime makeup artist, *Mario Dedivanovic*, hosted a step-by-step master class on how to achieve Kardashians signature look, Racked has compiled a detailed list of products and tools were used on the 34-year-old during the four-hour tutorial.
> The cost of whats inside Kardashians makeup bag? A whopping  $1,200 in products (and nearly $1,700 if were including the price of  brushes and tools).
> The costly beauty regime utilizes not one, but_ two_ eyelash  curlers and includes 40 separate creams, powders, eyeshadows and  lipsticks applied in over 50 steps. The writer also notes that much of  the tutorial consists ofDedivanovic painstakingly blending multiple products on Kardashians face. Shockingly, the Ben Nye Luxury Face Powder in Banana infamously associated with Kardashian is not a part of the routine.
> Heres the complete breakdown of what is used on Kardashian every time she needs to get ready.
> 
> 
> Wet Wipes, brand not specified
> Kiehls Ultra Facial Moisturizer, &#8203;$18.50
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Eyebrow Brush #14, &#8203;$18.00
> Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in #7 and #9, &#8203;$62.00 each (or Bobbi Brown Stick Foundation, &#8203;$44.00)
> It Cosmetics Double-Ended Airbrush Foundation Brush, &#8203;$48.00 (or Trish McEvoy Foundation Brush, approximately &#8203;$50.00)
> Beautyblender Sponge (in various sizes and dampness), &#8203;$20.00 each
> POREfessional Agent Zero Shine-Vanishing Powder, &#8203;$30.00
> MAC Lip Conditioning Balm, &#8203;$16.00
> MAC Ultra-Luxe Powder Puff, &#8203;$12.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz Eyebrow Pencil in Medium Brown, &#8203;$21.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Pro Brow Pro Palette, &#8203;$88.00
> Marc Jacobs Twinkle Pop Eye Shadow, &#8203;$28.00
> Sigma E46 Inner Corner Brush, &#8203;$14.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Golden Goddess Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
> Stila Double-Sided Crease and Liner Brush #15, &#8203;$32.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills So Hollywood Facial Highlighter (not available yet), &#8203;$28.00
> MAC Prep+Prime Water Mist, &#8203;$22.00
> Kevin Aucoin Primatif Eye Pigment in Titian, &#8203;$48.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
> MAC Liquid Eye Liner in Boot Black, &#8203;$21.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Eyelash Brush #3, &#8203;$18.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Creme Color Eyelid Gel Cream in Jet Black, &#8203;$18.00
> Surratt Relevee Eyelash Curler, &#8203;$30.00
> Dermacolor Camouflage Creme Palette, &#8203;$29.00
> Giorgio Armani Eye Tint Eyeliner, &#8203;$38.00
> Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil in Scorch, &#8203;$20.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Rock N Kohl Eyeliner in Barbarella Brown, &#8203; $27.00
> LORAC concealer brush #103 (discontinued), &#8203;$25.00
> Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish Powder, &#8203;$38.00
> LOreal Voluminous Carbon Volume Building Mascara, &#8203;$7.25 (or Benefit Cosmetics Theyre Real Lengthening mascara, $24.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Vintage Vamp Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
> Cargo Swimmables Eye Pencil in Black Sea, &#8203;$18.00
> Sigma E17 Waterline Liner, &#8203;$14.00
> MAC Studio Fix Powder Foundation, &#8203;$27.00
> Red Cherry False Eyeleashes, multiple sets layered to create a custom tray, $2.99 each
> DUO Eyelash Adhesive: &#8203;$9.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Precision Tweezers, &#8203;$28.00
> Benefit Cosmetics Hoola Matte Bronzer, &#8203;$28.00
> Trish McEvoy Sheer Blush Brush #2B, &#8203;$49.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Kit,&#8203; $40.00
> Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Brush #22, &#8203;$20.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Glow Bronzer, &#8203;$68.00
> Benefit Cosmetics Watts Up! Powder Highlighter, &#8203;$30.00
> Too Faced Love Flush Long-Lasting Blush in I Will Always Love You, &#8203;$26.00
> Trish McEvoy Blending Brush #48, &#8203;$49.00
> Sigma E35 Tapered Blending Brush, &#8203;$16.00
> Kevin Aucoin Lip Pencil in Medium, &#8203;$25.00
> Preo Eyelash Curler, &#8203;$28.00
> Tom Ford Lip Colors (custom shades used to mix together), &#8203;$52.00 each
> TATCHA Aburatorigami Blotting Sheets, &#8203;$12.00
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-08-14/...-tw&utm_medium=ref&utm_campaign=kimkardashian




Ugh....natural beauty....?


----------



## whimsic

Only reason Ben Nye Banana Powder is associated with KK is because Mario used it on her in one of his old tutorials. I Guess this is his sponsors' list.. If this is really what he uses on her no wonder it takes hours.


----------



## lizmil

Three or four eyeshadow palettes all at the same time?


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> Three or four eyeshadow palettes all at the same time?



That's what I was thinking. Totally different colours too.


----------



## pukasonqo

they didn't add the turps (turpentine) to remove all that make up...
that list is long enough to make a no or kabuki actor feel under made up! how long does it take to apply all that?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is makeup professional, labor$  included in that?


----------



## baglover1973

bunnyr said:


> Ugh....natural beauty....?



haha no one ever accused her of being naturally beautiful


----------



## AlbertsLove

All that on top of the plastic surgery?  Geesh.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Impressive considering they have a makeup line...


----------



## YSoLovely

CobaltBlu said:


> Impressive considering they have a makeup line...




That line ain't dead yet? :weird:


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Three or four eyeshadow palettes all at the same time?



I probably use 3 palettes when doing a look too. Not like I use every color in one palette for one look. I mix colors, mix palettes...I probably have about 8-10 palettes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Ohmygawd.
> 
> 
> To no ones surprise,* Kim Kardashian*s daytime makeup routine costs more than a normal persons rent.  After the reality stars longtime makeup artist, *Mario Dedivanovic*, hosted a step-by-step master class on how to achieve Kardashians signature look, Racked has compiled a detailed list of products and tools were used on the 34-year-old during the four-hour tutorial.
> The cost of whats inside Kardashians makeup bag? A whopping  $1,200 in products (and nearly $1,700 if were including the price of  brushes and tools).
> The costly beauty regime utilizes not one, but_ two_ eyelash  curlers and includes 40 separate creams, powders, eyeshadows and  lipsticks applied in over 50 steps. The writer also notes that much of  the tutorial consists ofDedivanovic painstakingly blending multiple products on Kardashians face. Shockingly, the Ben Nye Luxury Face Powder in Banana infamously associated with Kardashian is not a part of the routine.
> Heres the complete breakdown of what is used on Kardashian every time she needs to get ready.
> 
> 
> Wet Wipes, brand not specified
> Kiehls Ultra Facial Moisturizer, &#8203;$18.50
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Eyebrow Brush #14, &#8203;$18.00
> Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in #7 and #9, &#8203;$62.00 each (or Bobbi Brown Stick Foundation, &#8203;$44.00)
> It Cosmetics Double-Ended Airbrush Foundation Brush, &#8203;$48.00 (or Trish McEvoy Foundation Brush, approximately &#8203;$50.00)
> Beautyblender Sponge (in various sizes and dampness), &#8203;$20.00 each
> POREfessional Agent Zero Shine-Vanishing Powder, &#8203;$30.00
> MAC Lip Conditioning Balm, &#8203;$16.00
> MAC Ultra-Luxe Powder Puff, &#8203;$12.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz Eyebrow Pencil in Medium Brown, &#8203;$21.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Pro Brow Pro Palette, &#8203;$88.00
> Marc Jacobs Twinkle Pop Eye Shadow, &#8203;$28.00
> Sigma E46 Inner Corner Brush, &#8203;$14.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Golden Goddess Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
> Stila Double-Sided Crease and Liner Brush #15, &#8203;$32.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills So Hollywood Facial Highlighter (not available yet), &#8203;$28.00
> MAC Prep+Prime Water Mist, &#8203;$22.00
> Kevin Aucoin Primatif Eye Pigment in Titian, &#8203;$48.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
> MAC Liquid Eye Liner in Boot Black, &#8203;$21.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Eyelash Brush #3, &#8203;$18.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Creme Color Eyelid Gel Cream in Jet Black, &#8203;$18.00
> Surratt Relevee Eyelash Curler, &#8203;$30.00
> Dermacolor Camouflage Creme Palette, &#8203;$29.00
> Giorgio Armani Eye Tint Eyeliner, &#8203;$38.00
> Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil in Scorch, &#8203;$20.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Rock N Kohl Eyeliner in Barbarella Brown, &#8203; $27.00
> LORAC concealer brush #103 (discontinued), &#8203;$25.00
> Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish Powder, &#8203;$38.00
> LOreal Voluminous Carbon Volume Building Mascara, &#8203;$7.25 (or Benefit Cosmetics Theyre Real Lengthening mascara, $24.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Vintage Vamp Eyeshadow Palette, &#8203;$52.00
> Cargo Swimmables Eye Pencil in Black Sea, &#8203;$18.00
> Sigma E17 Waterline Liner, &#8203;$14.00
> MAC Studio Fix Powder Foundation, &#8203;$27.00
> Red Cherry False Eyeleashes, multiple sets layered to create a custom tray, $2.99 each
> DUO Eyelash Adhesive: &#8203;$9.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Precision Tweezers, &#8203;$28.00
> Benefit Cosmetics Hoola Matte Bronzer, &#8203;$28.00
> Trish McEvoy Sheer Blush Brush #2B, &#8203;$49.00
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Kit,&#8203; $40.00
> Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Brush #22, &#8203;$20.00
> Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Glow Bronzer, &#8203;$68.00
> Benefit Cosmetics Watts Up! Powder Highlighter, &#8203;$30.00
> Too Faced Love Flush Long-Lasting Blush in I Will Always Love You, &#8203;$26.00
> Trish McEvoy Blending Brush #48, &#8203;$49.00
> Sigma E35 Tapered Blending Brush, &#8203;$16.00
> Kevin Aucoin Lip Pencil in Medium, &#8203;$25.00
> Preo Eyelash Curler, &#8203;$28.00
> Tom Ford Lip Colors (custom shades used to mix together), &#8203;$52.00 each
> TATCHA Aburatorigami Blotting Sheets, &#8203;$12.00
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-08-14/...-tw&utm_medium=ref&utm_campaign=kimkardashian




And she still look like ish! That's a waste of money.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AlbertsLove said:


> All that on top of the plastic surgery?  Geesh.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ByeKitty

Ridiculous.


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> And she still look like ish! That's a waste of money.




[emoji23][emoji106]word


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Bzemom said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has she done buck naked photo shoots since Kanye???




My favorite thing about that video was that nobody buys it.  Nobody buys that Kanye rides a motorcycle, nobody buys that Kim would ride it with him, nobody buys that her being topless has ANYTHING to do with theme, nobody buys that they care this much about each other, nobody buys the Kardashians clothing line....we just don't buy it.


----------



## AECornell

Damn. I have 5 things in my makeup bag and a powder brush. I have 0 time to fuss over all that with a 1 year old.


----------



## Wildflower22

I've used nearly as many products on my face as she does, but only because they are there. Lately, I've needed to be quicker with makeup, and I can do the same exact look as I used to with half the products. Or less.


----------



## Queenpixie

Decophile said:


> I don't understand why the area between her nose and top lip is so protrudinous.  How does that part get so inflated?  Is she injecting fillers under her nose, and if so, why?  It gives her a large cat look (cougar).  A perma-kissy-face. So unattractive.



its what makes her unattractive now IMO,

she didnt have that weird bump between her nose and upper lip.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Queenpixie said:


> its what makes her unattractive now IMO,
> 
> 
> 
> she didnt have that weird bump between her nose and upper lip.




People have said it's because she had the tip of her nose shortened. That plus the massive amount of fillers there that have plumped it up. Ape face. Most unattractive.


----------



## Deco

Reminds me of when we were kids and we'd wedge grapes under our upper lips and laugh for hours over how grotesquely ridiculous we looked.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Finally someone in that family with some sense!

*Fashion Faceoff! Rising Modeling Star Kendall Demands Kanye Stop Styling Kim, Says It &#8216;Reflects Badly On Her&#8217;*



http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...kanye-west-styling-her-sister-kim-kardashian/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Finally someone in that family with some sense!
> 
> *Fashion Faceoff! Rising Modeling Star Kendall Demands Kanye Stop Styling Kim, Says It &#8216;Reflects Badly On Her&#8217;*
> 
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...kanye-west-styling-her-sister-kim-kardashian/


Kendall only has her career because Kim lay down and took one for the team so she needs to shut up about what reflects badly on her. Of all the nefarious things this family has done THIS is what she complains about?!

That said, Kanye has to be trolling us because his fashion sense is very much "mental patient meets fool."


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> Kendall only has her career because Kim lay down and took one for the team so she needs to shut up about what reflects badly on her. Of all the nefarious things this family has done THIS is what she complains about?!
> 
> That said, Kanye has to be trolling us because his fashion sense is very much "mental patient meets fool."



Yea, I know but I got excited about the impending drama for a second!


----------



## labelwhore04

If Kendall DID say that, shes completely right. Kanye has Kim looking like a fool. Us ladies on TPF sure aren't the only ones to notice.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sassys said:


> So my BFF and I always send each other a Friday afternoon laugh or Monday morning laugh.
> 
> She just emailed me my Friday afternoon laugh




I had never see this video at all.  What is up with the thrusting moves throughout the vidoe, her stiff hair that only is wind blowing at the tips, and the super tight don't let me go fake hug.  This is the tackiest video I have ever seen. I can't believe they faked Kanye on a motorcycle. ..it's as phoney as actually putting him on one of the horses in the video.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea, I know but I got excited about the impending drama for a second!


Understood.
Kanye dressing Kim is the new version of The Emperor's New Clothes


----------



## Jikena

I saw an episode of KUWTK on TV and I had forgotten how Kanye takes all the decisions about Kim's outfits. 
Kim  was getting ready and she kept asking Kanye "those shoes or those shoes  ?" "what do you think about these bracelets ? too much ?"
I don't  understand this. Doesn't she have her own opinion ? Wear what you like.  What if you had a lovely outfit ready and your boyfriend was like "meh"  and you completely change ? That's not what I'd do anyways... Seems  really weird to me.
Also, Kanye was showing Scott his favourist and  most proud (proudest ?) piece of his collection and... it was a simple  golden bracelet. The kind you can buy from H&M for 5 dollars lol. I  thought it was funny.


----------



## AlbertsLove

lovemysavior said:


> I had never see this video at all.  What is up with the thrusting moves throughout the vidoe, her stiff hair that only is wind blowing at the tips, and the super tight don't let me go fake hug.  This is the tackiest video I have ever seen. I can't believe they faked Kanye on a motorcycle. ..it's as phoney as actually putting him on one of the horses in the video.


I like how this video makes it seem like they are having sex. All the thrusting. If we wanted to see Kim have sex we can see her have real sex in another video.


----------



## Queenpixie

pfft.. 

Kendall said nothing

another Kris imaginary stories for media.


----------



## Bzemom

Did the companies listed in her make up list get charged for being on this list? They don't associate with anything without charging.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kim Kardashian Jokes About Getting "Lunch for 3" in Skintight Maternity Dress With Designer Pal: Pics!*
















Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-3-skintight-dress-pics-2015168#ixzz3izKZl54K 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
​


----------



## usmcwifey

Does poor North ever see daylight more than once a month?? She's always doing something but being with the poor child....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They couldn't have fixed her dress before the pic?


----------



## lizmil

^ fixed it so her boobs completely pop out?


----------



## Swanky

*Mamma mia! Kim Kardashian shows off her huge baby bump in another skintight dress while taking little North to a birthday party*

It was another day and another skintight dress for Kim Kardashian and her growing baby bump 
The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was spotted in Beverly Hills, California on Saturday with her two-year-old daughter, North West.
Kim was simply taking North to a birthday party, but she was still dressed to the nines in a clingy olive green number and sky high heels. 

The low-cut frock highlighted both Kim's cleavage and her huge bump, while still providing a bit of fashion - necessary since she spent part of Saturday hanging out with Roberto Cavalli's creative director, Peter Dundas, 45.
A little bit of pink lace from the star's bra peeked out over the daring neckline of her dress.
Kim did keep her beauty regime relatively simple for the day however, and sported just a little make-up with dark hair in long and loose waves.  








Partied out: While North did spend some time walking on her own, the little girl was also carried by her mother







Showing: In her skin-tight dress, Kim's growing baby bump was clearly visible
Along with her sage dress, Kim wore a thigh-length trenchcoat in a similar colour

Kim may be showing a five month baby bump but she still knows how to pull herself together and look hot. Her style is always on point, and who isn't when they have this season's greatest coat by Isabel Marant. 
Fit in the military style, in khaki, with flaps, cuffs, pockets and a belt, what more could you ask for? 
It's made of durable, yet supple material that's ideal for your 'go to' coat. Not only is it practical, but this trench has a 3/4 length, which is the newest trend coming off the runways. 
Pair it with a body-con dress like Kim, and some heels or boots and you're good to go!
Unfortunately, Kim's coat is sold out, but you  can shop the rest of the collection by clicking right to MatchesFashion.com. And check out Marant's website for a look at what's new in. 
If you want to get Kim's look, check out our picks below.  Starting at just $23, we have something for everyone.











Independence: Wearing a blue coverall outfit and yellow-beige shoes, North asserted a little toddler independence by walking on her own

The reality star teamed her skintight dress and tan caged sandals with a thigh-length jacket, along with an oversized black leather handbag. 
Meanwhile little North looked ready for some playdate action when Kim took her to the birthday party.
The curly-haired cutie was clad in blue coveralls and little yellow party shoes.  






At one point, the two-year-old daughter of Kanye West stopped to pet a stone rabbit







One of the fancier aspects of Kim's outfit was her shoe choice - high-laced gold sandals with a stiletto heel






Keeping it simple: Her plain dress went along with Kim's choice to avoid showy makeup and to wear her hair loose and long 

Kim Kardashian on coping with her second pregnancy







Asserting a little toddler independence, North mostly walked on her own, taking a detour to pet a stone rabbit on a doorstep.Around six months into her pregnancy and expecting a baby boy with husband Kanye West, the celeb's bump has grown a lot bigger in the past few weeks.
North's baby brother is due to join the extensive celebrity family in December.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3200113/Kim-Kardashian-shows-huge-baby-bump-skintight-dress-taking-little-North-birthday-party.html#ixzz3j0mTG7fa


----------



## yajaira

I had no idea she was pregnant, jesus shes really going to need a breast lift after this one


----------



## pukasonqo

where is the dotting father to be?
north is cute little girl, the evil b#%^ wonders if kim was too busy doing her pap stroll to notice north had found a new friend and wasn't following her...[emoji75]


----------



## Sassys

as usual she is not watching her child. North could fall dowm those steps.


----------



## Encore Hermes

probably has that odd feeling like she forgot something. Like she left her blackberry on the table.


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> probably has that odd feeling like she forgot something. Like she left her blackberry on the table.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67BF8C00000578-3200113-New_friend_At_one_point_the_two_year_old_daughter_of_Kanye_West_-m-77_1439745683468.jpg




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## michie

yajaira said:


> I had no idea she was pregnant, jesus shes really going to need a breast lift after this one



Lordt...didn't she get something done to her breasts after North?


----------



## labelwhore04

Poor North is dressed like a child slave. I'm glad they're letting her hair flow free for once though!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Clearly she's not worried about North getting snatched lol.

The lady and kid are looking like "hey! You forgot something!"  It does seems as tho North is really into animals. I remember the last time she got distracted by one lol.


----------



## michie

That's the same place where she left North behind before lol. Last time, she was playing with a puppy on those steps.


----------



## baglover1973

Encore Hermes said:


> probably has that odd feeling like she forgot something. Like she left her blackberry on the table.



this is what happens when selfish b**%$$ have kids.


----------



## michie

baglover1973 said:


> this is what happens when selfish b**%$$ have kids.



Hush! If North could pick out her own clothing at 5 mos, she damned sure can drive herself home at 2...


----------



## yajaira

michie said:


> Lordt...didn't she get something done to her breasts after North?



Im sure she did but they still look incredibly saggy after this one they should be by her knees


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kanye couldn't deny that child if he wanted to, she looks so much like him.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> Hush! If North could pick out her own clothing at 5 mos, she damned sure can drive herself home at 2...


----------



## baglover1973

michie said:


> Hush! If North could pick out her own clothing at 5 mos, she damned sure can drive herself home at 2...



 LOL!!


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> Finally someone in that family with some sense!
> 
> *Fashion Faceoff! Rising Modeling Star Kendall Demands Kanye Stop Styling Kim, Says It Reflects Badly On Her*
> 
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...kanye-west-styling-her-sister-kim-kardashian/



Thanks for sharing this ! Love "d-styling" LOL!


----------



## White Orchid

Encore Hermes said:


> probably has that odd feeling like she forgot something. Like she left her blackberry on the table.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67BF8C00000578-3200113-New_friend_At_one_point_the_two_year_old_daughter_of_Kanye_West_-m-77_1439745683468.jpg


 
A picture paints a thousand words...


----------



## Oryx816

Dafuq is up with her face in the last pic?  She is squarely in the Lisa Rinna zone.


----------



## pixiejenna

Encore Hermes said:


> probably has that odd feeling like she forgot something. Like she left her blackberry on the table.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67BF8C00000578-3200113-New_friend_At_one_point_the_two_year_old_daughter_of_Kanye_West_-m-77_1439745683468.jpg



I die!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Mamma mia! Kim Kardashian shows off her huge baby bump in another skintight dress while taking little North to a birthday party*
> 
> It was another day and another skintight dress for Kim Kardashian and her growing baby bump
> The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was spotted in Beverly Hills, California on Saturday with her two-year-old daughter, North West.
> Kim was simply taking North to a birthday party, but she was still dressed to the nines in a clingy olive green number and sky high heels.
> 
> The low-cut frock highlighted both Kim's cleavage and her huge bump, while still providing a bit of fashion - necessary since she spent part of Saturday hanging out with Roberto Cavalli's creative director, Peter Dundas, 45.
> A little bit of pink lace from the star's bra peeked out over the daring neckline of her dress.
> Kim did keep her beauty regime relatively simple for the day however, and sported just a little make-up with dark hair in long and loose waves.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/19/2B67C07600000578-3200113-Partied_out_While_North_did_spend_some_time_walking_on_her_own_t-m-2_1439748048190.jpg
> 
> Partied out: While North did spend some time walking on her own, the little girl was also carried by her mother
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C0EE00000578-3200113-Showing_In_her_skin_tight_dress_Kim_s_growing_baby_bump_was_clea-a-84_1439745788654.jpg
> Showing: In her skin-tight dress, Kim's growing baby bump was clearly visible
> Along with her sage dress, Kim wore a thigh-length trenchcoat in a similar colour
> 
> Kim may be showing a five month baby bump but she still knows how to pull herself together and look hot. Her style is always on point, and who isn't when they have this season's greatest coat by Isabel Marant.
> Fit in the military style, in khaki, with flaps, cuffs, pockets and a belt, what more could you ask for?
> It's made of durable, yet supple material that's ideal for your 'go to' coat. Not only is it practical, but this trench has a 3/4 length, which is the newest trend coming off the runways.
> Pair it with a body-con dress like Kim, and some heels or boots and you're good to go!
> Unfortunately, Kim's coat is sold out, but you  can shop the rest of the collection by clicking right to MatchesFashion.com. And check out Marant's website for a look at what's new in.
> If you want to get Kim's look, check out our picks below.  Starting at just $23, we have something for everyone.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C09C00000578-3200113-Independence_Wearing_a_blue_coverall_outfit_and_yellow_beige_sho-a-81_1439745733318.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C1DC00000578-3200113-Independence_Wearing_a_blue_coverall_outfit_and_yellow_beige_sho-m-80_1439745725612.jpg
> Independence: Wearing a blue coverall outfit and yellow-beige shoes, North asserted a little toddler independence by walking on her own
> 
> The reality star teamed her skintight dress and tan caged sandals with a thigh-length jacket, along with an oversized black leather handbag.
> Meanwhile little North looked ready for some playdate action when Kim took her to the birthday party.
> The curly-haired cutie was clad in blue coveralls and little yellow party shoes.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67BF8C00000578-3200113-New_friend_At_one_point_the_two_year_old_daughter_of_Kanye_West_-m-77_1439745683468.jpg   At one point, the two-year-old daughter of Kanye West stopped to pet a stone rabbit
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C09400000578-3200113-Summer_shoes_One_of_the_fancier_aspects_of_Kim_s_outfit_was_her_-m-76_1439745647475.jpg
> One of the fancier aspects of Kim's outfit was her shoe choice - high-laced gold sandals with a stiletto heel
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C15E00000578-3200113-Keeping_it_simple_Her_plain_dress_went_along_with_Kim_s_choice_t-a-75_1439745638754.jpg
> Keeping it simple: Her plain dress went along with Kim's choice to avoid showy makeup and to wear her hair loose and long
> 
> Kim Kardashian on coping with her second pregnancy
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/06/24/22/29F1A71C00000578-0-image-m-17_1435182264224.jpg
> 
> Asserting a little toddler independence, North mostly walked on her own, taking a detour to pet a stone rabbit on a doorstep.Around six months into her pregnancy and expecting a baby boy with husband Kanye West, the celeb's bump has grown a lot bigger in the past few weeks.
> North's baby brother is due to join the extensive celebrity family in December.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3200113/Kim-Kardashian-shows-huge-baby-bump-skintight-dress-taking-little-North-birthday-party.html#ixzz3j0mTG7fa



Only Kimbo would think a skin tight dress with her bra hanging out is appropriate attire for a little kids birthday party. Also we can still see your spanx even with your rippled dress, your not fooling anyone doll.


----------



## redney

Same outfits but in pics where Kim is carrying North, North's hair is pulled back in that tight bun, poor kid. Love her hair down instead, in her walking pics.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Mamma mia! Kim Kardashian shows off her huge baby bump in another skintight dress while taking little North to a birthday party*
> 
> It was another day and another skintight dress for Kim Kardashian and her growing baby bump
> The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was spotted in Beverly Hills, California on Saturday with her two-year-old daughter, North West.
> Kim was simply taking North to a birthday party, but she was still dressed to the nines in a clingy olive green number and sky high heels.
> 
> The low-cut frock highlighted both Kim's cleavage and her huge bump, while still providing a bit of fashion - necessary since she spent part of Saturday hanging out with Roberto Cavalli's creative director, Peter Dundas, 45.
> A little bit of pink lace from the star's bra peeked out over the daring neckline of her dress.
> Kim did keep her beauty regime relatively simple for the day however, and sported just a little make-up with dark hair in long and loose waves.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/19/2B67C07600000578-3200113-Partied_out_While_North_did_spend_some_time_walking_on_her_own_t-m-2_1439748048190.jpg
> 
> Partied out: While North did spend some time walking on her own, the little girl was also carried by her mother
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C0EE00000578-3200113-Showing_In_her_skin_tight_dress_Kim_s_growing_baby_bump_was_clea-a-84_1439745788654.jpg
> Showing: In her skin-tight dress, Kim's growing baby bump was clearly visible
> Along with her sage dress, Kim wore a thigh-length trenchcoat in a similar colour
> 
> Kim may be showing a five month baby bump but she still knows how to pull herself together and look hot. Her style is always on point, and who isn't when they have this season's greatest coat by Isabel Marant.
> Fit in the military style, in khaki, with flaps, cuffs, pockets and a belt, what more could you ask for?
> It's made of durable, yet supple material that's ideal for your 'go to' coat. Not only is it practical, but this trench has a 3/4 length, which is the newest trend coming off the runways.
> Pair it with a body-con dress like Kim, and some heels or boots and you're good to go!
> Unfortunately, Kim's coat is sold out, but you  can shop the rest of the collection by clicking right to MatchesFashion.com. And check out Marant's website for a look at what's new in.
> If you want to get Kim's look, check out our picks below.  Starting at just $23, we have something for everyone.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C09C00000578-3200113-Independence_Wearing_a_blue_coverall_outfit_and_yellow_beige_sho-a-81_1439745733318.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C1DC00000578-3200113-Independence_Wearing_a_blue_coverall_outfit_and_yellow_beige_sho-m-80_1439745725612.jpg
> Independence: Wearing a blue coverall outfit and yellow-beige shoes, North asserted a little toddler independence by walking on her own
> 
> The reality star teamed her skintight dress and tan caged sandals with a thigh-length jacket, along with an oversized black leather handbag.
> Meanwhile little North looked ready for some playdate action when Kim took her to the birthday party.
> The curly-haired cutie was clad in blue coveralls and little yellow party shoes.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67BF8C00000578-3200113-New_friend_At_one_point_the_two_year_old_daughter_of_Kanye_West_-m-77_1439745683468.jpg   At one point, the two-year-old daughter of Kanye West stopped to pet a stone rabbit
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C09400000578-3200113-Summer_shoes_One_of_the_fancier_aspects_of_Kim_s_outfit_was_her_-m-76_1439745647475.jpg
> One of the fancier aspects of Kim's outfit was her shoe choice - high-laced gold sandals with a stiletto heel
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67C15E00000578-3200113-Keeping_it_simple_Her_plain_dress_went_along_with_Kim_s_choice_t-a-75_1439745638754.jpg
> Keeping it simple: Her plain dress went along with Kim's choice to avoid showy makeup and to wear her hair loose and long
> 
> Kim Kardashian on coping with her second pregnancy
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/06/24/22/29F1A71C00000578-0-image-m-17_1435182264224.jpg
> 
> *Asserting a little toddler independence, North mostly walked on her own, taking a detour to pet a stone rabbit on a doorstep.[SIZE=2[/B]]Around six months into her pregnancy and expecting a baby boy with husband Kanye West, the celeb's bump has grown a lot bigger in the past few weeks.[/SIZE]
> North's baby brother is due to join the extensive celebrity family in December.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3200113/Kim-Kardashian-shows-huge-baby-bump-skintight-dress-taking-little-North-birthday-party.html#ixzz3j0mTG7fa*


*

LOL I saw the pic of her petting the rabbit. Too cute this kid.*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> Hush! If North could pick out her own clothing at 5 mos, she damned sure can drive herself home at 2...


Would consider her an underachiever if she couldn't.

And could NOBODY tell Kim to cover her bra?!! All those pics, all that famewh0re strolling and she didn't realise her bra was outside?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol North is such a cutie! She's looking like ugh what! I wonder does she still "like literally hate pink". I would love to see her in some colorful clothing!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol North is such a cutie! She's looking like ugh what! I wonder does she still "like literally hate pink". I would love to see her in some colorful clothing!
> 
> View attachment 3100716


That child is adorable. I just hope the famewh0re gene in her family somehow deactivates in time for her to actually stand a chance at a normal life.


----------



## lizmil

That last picture of North is once of the few I've seen where she looks like a child instead  of a mini fashionista.  I wish they'd dress her that way more often. And the shoes are appropriate, not army boots!

She always has a confused expression.  I feel sorry for her for that.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thingofbeauty said:


> That child is adorable. I just hope the famewh0re gene in her family somehow deactivates in time for her to actually stand a chance at a normal life.




Sadly, I just don't see that happening. I'm going to enjoy her while she's little and innocent. I hope she decides she wants no part of what they have going on!


Does she ever visits Kanye's family?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Sadly, I just don't see that happening. I'm going to enjoy her while she's little and innocent. I hope she decides she wants no part of what they have going on!
> 
> 
> Does she ever visits Kanye's family?


I don't have much hope either. Does Kanye have any family?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She's such a little doll. I love her little shoes! Poor little thing never looks very happy though.
We know why Kim never shows a happy expression but that can't be the reason for North!~


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thingofbeauty said:


> I don't have much hope either. Does Kanye have any family?




I thought I remember reading about some aunts a while ago. I'm not really sure tho.

Maybe she does visit them but they don't pay the paps to go to his hometown so we never see the pics lol


----------



## schadenfreude

My dad texted me this yesterday. Clearly, he is one of us.


----------



## tweegy

schadenfreude said:


> My dad texted me this yesterday. Clearly, he is one of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100863



 LMAO!


----------



## Sassys

schadenfreude said:


> My dad texted me this yesterday. Clearly, he is one of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100863


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I'd pay them twice as much to KEEP them frozen. This sins of the father thing has to stop somewhere!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kind of sad that you see kids in cuter outfits at the grocery store every day, when she North has access to anything and everything.


----------



## tweegy

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'd pay them twice as much to KEEP them frozen. This sins of the father thing has to stop somewhere!



Why would you want to keep greatness down?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

tweegy said:


> Why would you want to keep greatness down?


I know, right


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I knew this pic would come in handy again!


----------



## usmcwifey

schadenfreude said:


> My dad texted me this yesterday. Clearly, he is one of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100863




And here I was thinking we were waiting for his "talent" to end and he's trying to extend it for eternity.....


----------



## tweegy

usmcwifey said:


> And here I was thinking we were waiting for his "talent" to end and he's trying to extend it for eternity.....



He's a giver...


----------



## *spoiled*

Some of you believe anything.


----------



## usmcwifey

*spoiled* said:


> Some of you believe anything.




If you're referring to him freezing himself....I'm pretty sure that 1. We are all joking with our comments 2. No one really cares if it's true or not lol


----------



## tweegy

[emoji53] oh...umm y-yall was kidding??


----------



## Sassys

*spoiled* said:


> Some of you believe anything.


----------



## Sassys

They are in St. Barths. My friend is going to be PISSED. she just got there last night for her honeymoon. DAMN she is going to really throw a fit (she despises them).


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] oh...umm y-yall was kidding??




were you?
and here i was, praising the lord that kanye's talent would not be lost for generations to come!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> were you?
> and here i was, praising the lord that kanye's talent would not be lost for generations to come!




[emoji52]... Well he's the biggest thing since Jesus right? Hence the name yeezus... I may or may not have read an article that states jesus actually admired Kanye and wished he was as great... 


This may or may not be 100% truth...


----------



## littlerock

schadenfreude said:


> My dad texted me this yesterday. Clearly, he is one of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100863



I've got a large freezer in my garage. He can pay me.


----------



## littlerock

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol North is such a cutie! She's looking like ugh what! I wonder does she still "like literally hate pink". I would love to see her in some colorful clothing!
> 
> View attachment 3100716



I hope they keep leaving her hair loose! It's so beautiful and I imagine it is way more comfortable, rather than having it pulled back. Ouch! I adore this look. The jumper could be one size up, but whatevs..


----------



## tweegy

littlerock said:


> I've got a large freezer in my garage. He can pay me.




[emoji113][emoji34] NUH UH hold up!!! I have a perfectly working freezer he can fold himself into... Give or take.. So back it up lady!!! Mama's gonna get paid!!!


----------



## VickyB

Wonder if we'll be treated to bikini pics of Kakes on vacation?!


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> Wonder if we'll be treated to bikini pics of Kakes on vacation?!


 
Of course, Brian will just fix them.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Of course, Brian will just fix them.




Who dat?


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Who dat?


 
 you know who Brian Prahl is.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> probably has that odd feeling like she forgot something. Like she left her blackberry on the table.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/16/18/2B67BF8C00000578-3200113-New_friend_At_one_point_the_two_year_old_daughter_of_Kanye_West_-m-77_1439745683468.jpg






michie said:


> Hush! If North could pick out her own clothing at 5 mos, she damned sure can drive herself home at 2...


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> [emoji113][emoji34] NUH UH hold up!!! I have a perfectly working freezer he can fold himself into... Give or take.. So back it up lady!!! Mama's gonna get paid!!!




better idea, just dig a hole somewhere in the south pole and dump him there
we'll check on him 3 days later to see if he is(or not) yeezus 
we could build a whole cult around him, if ron l. hubbard did i am sure we certainly can!


----------



## Bentley1

schadenfreude said:


> My dad texted me this yesterday. Clearly, he is one of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100863




I can't


----------



## lizmil

schadenfreude said:


> My dad texted me this yesterday. Clearly, he is one of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100863



That's precious!  May their wishes fund the entire cryogenic industry.  His talent, her perfection!  WOW!


----------



## VickyB

Daily Fail has pics of them already doing a pap walk in St.B. They seem to be all wearing flats too. I swear, didn't they just land?


----------



## Sasha2012

As the most recent Kardashian vacation got into full swing, Kim and Khloe put their curves on display in slinky black maxi dresses.

The ladies stepped out for an evening stroll in St. Barts with sisters Kourtney and Kendall on Monday, soaking up the scenery of the Caribbean island while showcasing their stylish ensembles. 

Favouring clingy attire despite her very much expanding waistline, Kim, 34, showed off her bump in a chic plunging number which revealed her pregnant silhouette in all its glory.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ump-matching-black-dresses.html#ixzz3j7laoouq


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh I love the pic of North!

Kim and Khloe need to wear those dresses more often. It looks more flattering than anything I've seen on either of them in a while.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, North is 

Red lips look good on Kimberly.


----------



## Lounorada

They all look like attention seeking fools walking around in those get-ups.

North is adorable!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Did&#8230;did Kim get new lips?!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

How tall? Not 5'3"


----------



## pukasonqo

and the circus is now in town...
don't know why but, in the last pic, khloe reminds me of mariah carey


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pukasonqo said:


> and the circus is now in town...
> don't know why but, in the last pic, khloe reminds me of mariah carey


Don't

You

DARE!!!!


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> and the circus is now in town...
> don't know why but, in the last pic, khloe reminds me of mariah carey



u will not compare my Mimi to a Kardashian


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> u will not compare my Mimi to a Kardashian[/
> 
> ooopsies! corner?


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> Sassys said:
> 
> 
> 
> u will not compare my Mimi to a Kardashian
> 
> ooopsies! corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, until you show some respect for a talented legend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> pukasonqo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, until you show some respect for a talented legend.
> 
> 
> 
> One who would have known to pair that casual maxi dress with stilettos and have 4 grown men hold her hand and hover around her while she walked!
Click to expand...


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> pukasonqo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, until you show some respect for a talented legend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be baaaaaaaack, but yeah, apologies to mariah! BTW, will she become an adoptive aussie?
Click to expand...


----------



## VickyB

Wow - painfully clear why Kakes needs to wear heels 24/7.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> As the most recent Kardashian vacation got into full swing, Kim and Khloe put their curves on display in slinky black maxi dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies stepped out for an evening stroll in St. Barts with sisters Kourtney and Kendall on Monday, soaking up the scenery of the Caribbean island while showcasing their stylish ensembles.
> 
> 
> 
> Favouring clingy attire despite her very much expanding waistline, Kim, 34, showed off her bump in a chic plunging number which revealed her pregnant silhouette in all its glory.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ump-matching-black-dresses.html#ixzz3j7laoouq




Who wears these on holiday?!?!


----------



## Queenpixie

oh brians here too?

so kims in a bikini then.


----------



## Jikena

Dresses make Kim look huge. She has thin legs but because of her huge hips it makes her look fat. :/


----------



## celeb_analyzer

They always justify their reality show by saying it is a platform for their business and brands, and that the show is a way to market that, but that ultimately their passion has been their brand. They have said this multiple times and in a WSJ interview on youtube they were explicit in saying the above.
  I have always however thought it was the reverse. I think the TV show and fame whoring was the main goal, and they did a half arsed job at fashion lines and endorsements to masquerade as legitimate people who deserve to be on TV. All they wanted was for people to see them live in mansions, drive fast cars and just socialize. They hardly ever mention their business on their show. 
They never wear their own clothing line except for when they have to, or they might wear token pieces every now and then but you will never see Kim head to toe in every outfit of her own clothing line. 

Am I right or am I right?


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> oh brians here too?
> 
> so kims in a bikini then.



Yes!


----------



## lizmil

Those black dresses almost, almost, look decent from the front (but I can't with Kim in the "body hugging showing off her glorious shape" crap!). But that side view with the low armholes and boob view... Pure Kartrashian again.


----------



## lizmil

celeb_analyzer said:


> They always justify their reality show by saying it is a platform for their business and brands, and that the show is a way to market that, but that ultimately their passion has been their brand. They have said this multiple times and in a WSJ interview on youtube they were explicit in saying the above.
> I have always however thought it was the reverse. I think the TV show and fame whoring was the main goal, and they did a half arsed job at fashion lines and endorsements to masquerade as legitimate people who deserve to be on TV. All they wanted was for people to see them live in mansions, drive fast cars and just socialize. They hardly ever mention their business on their show.
> They never wear their own clothing line except for when they have to, or they might wear token pieces every now and then but you will never see Kim head to toe in every outfit of her own clothing line.
> 
> Am I right or am I right?



Anything to make money and have fame!   Why do they go on "vacation?" Isn't their whole existence a vacation?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

celeb_analyzer said:


> They always justify their reality show by saying it is a platform for their business and brands, and that the show is a way to market that, but that ultimately their passion has been their brand. They have said this multiple times and in a WSJ interview on youtube they were explicit in saying the above.
> I have always however thought it was the reverse. I think the TV show and fame whoring was the main goal, and they did a half arsed job at fashion lines and endorsements to masquerade as legitimate people who deserve to be on TV. All they wanted was for people to see them live in mansions, drive fast cars and just socialize. They hardly ever mention their business on their show.
> *They never wear their own clothing line except for when they have to, or they might wear token pieces every now and then but you will never see Kim head to toe in every outfit of her own clothing line. *
> 
> Am I right or am I right?



I agree! Back when they had the Kardashians for Bebe line they wore like one or two pieces from each when it was new, just like with the Sears line - they each wore one dress from the line once.  They never carried the bags or anything, and even now with their more recent beauty line they never seem to mention it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

celeb_analyzer said:


> They always justify their reality show by saying it is a platform for their business and brands, and that the show is a way to market that, but that ultimately their passion has been their brand. They have said this multiple times and in a WSJ interview on youtube they were explicit in saying the above.
> I have always however thought it was the reverse. I think the TV show and fame whoring was the main goal, and they did a half arsed job at fashion lines and endorsements to masquerade as legitimate people who deserve to be on TV. All they wanted was for people to see them live in mansions, drive fast cars and just socialize. They hardly ever mention their business on their show.
> They never wear their own clothing line except for when they have to, or they might wear token pieces every now and then but you will never see Kim head to toe in every outfit of her own clothing line.
> 
> Am I right or am I right?


Sounds like you're right to me!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lizmil said:


> *Those black dresses almost, almost, look decent from the front* (but I can't with Kim in the "body hugging showing off her glorious shape" crap!). But that side view with the low armholes and boob view... Pure Kartrashian again.




Yea, it was this that caused me to say something positive about them! I should have waited until I looked at the rest of those pics! Khloe's body is NOT the same one that was posted the other day. Don't they realize that we take notes!??!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> They are in St. Barths. My friend is going to be PISSED. she just got there last night for her honeymoon. DAMN she is going to really throw a fit (she despises them).




i hope she doesn't!  there is no way i would give them a second thought on my honeymoon and let them ruin it.  



celeb_analyzer said:


> They always justify their reality show by saying it is a platform for their business and brands, and that the show is a way to market that, but that ultimately their passion has been their brand. They have said this multiple times and in a WSJ interview on youtube they were explicit in saying the above.
> I have always however thought it was the reverse.* I think the TV show and fame whoring was the main goal, and they did a half arsed job at fashion lines and endorsements to masquerade as legitimate people who deserve to be on TV. All they wanted was for people to see them live in mansions, drive fast cars and just socialize.* They hardly ever mention their business on their show.
> They never wear their own clothing line except for when they have to, or they might wear token pieces every now and then but you will never see Kim head to toe in every outfit of her own clothing line.
> 
> Am I right or am I right?





ITA with you!


----------



## Lounorada

celeb_analyzer said:


> They always justify their reality show by saying it is a platform for their business and brands, and that the show is a way to market that, but that ultimately their passion has been their brand. They have said this multiple times and in a WSJ interview on youtube they were explicit in saying the above.
> I have always however thought it was the reverse. I think the TV show and fame whoring was the main goal, and they did a half arsed job at fashion lines and endorsements to masquerade as legitimate people who deserve to be on TV. All they wanted was for people to see them live in mansions, drive fast cars and just socialize. They hardly ever mention their business on their show.
> They never wear their own clothing line except for when they have to, or they might wear token pieces every now and then but you will never see Kim head to toe in every outfit of her own clothing line.
> 
> Am I right or am I right?


 
You are_ so right_! Agree with everything you said.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kim's face is tragic. You know she's pregnant when all the fillers and PS on her face get all deformed from the weight gain/bloat.


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> Who wears these on holiday?!?!



Also, "In all its glory"? 


Who writes this fluff?


----------



## caitlin1214

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree! Back when they had the Kardashians for Bebe line they wore like one or two pieces from each when it was new, just like with the Sears line - they each wore one dress from the line once.  They never carried the bags or anything, and even now with their more recent beauty line they never seem to mention it.



They would never wear or carry that crap. They just expect all their loyal followers to do it!


----------



## Mumotons

when I see Kimmie's Orange face all I could think of was the Tango Orange advert


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kim, this is your future&#8230;

With less glamour, of course.


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## Thingofbeauty

pursegrl12 said:


> View attachment 3102213


That's Khloe's hand I think


----------



## pursegrl12

Oh ok, it looks like bad photoshop


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pursegrl12 said:


> Oh ok, it looks like bad photoshop


It could very well be!


----------



## Ladybug09

pursegrl12 said:


> View attachment 3102213











Thingofbeauty said:


> That's Khloe's hand I think


Yes.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

caitlin1214 said:


> They would never wear or carry that crap. They just expect all their loyal followers to do it!



I don't think it even bothers them that no one wears their clothing line. Now that Kim is with Kanye she thinks she is another class of celeb and above what she used to do. She never used to have the guts to shade anyone but being with him has shown her true nasty colors. 

It just annoys me how they get by with such little work ethic. If I was a celeb designer, everything down to the stitching on the buttons would have to be perfect, otherwise I wouldn't put it out. I also wouldn't sell anything that I would never wear, or that I wouldn't be proud of calling my own design.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> As the most recent Kardashian vacation got into full swing, Kim and Khloe put their curves on display in slinky black maxi dresses.
> 
> The ladies stepped out for an evening stroll in St. Barts with sisters Kourtney and Kendall on Monday, soaking up the scenery of the Caribbean island while showcasing their stylish ensembles.
> 
> Favouring clingy attire despite her very much expanding waistline, Kim, 34, showed off her bump in a chic plunging number which revealed her pregnant silhouette in all its glory.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ump-matching-black-dresses.html#ixzz3j7laoouq



Love North! Lil cutie pie!

Ugh Kim has to be hot I can't stand looking at her dressed in the summer...and winter...fall...spring


----------



## madeinnyc

Where is Kanye? Why isn't he on vacation with his pregnant wife and child and family-in-law? Tyga is there...


----------



## NYCBelle

madeinnyc said:


> Where is Kanye? Why isn't he on vacation with his pregnant wife and child and family-in-law? Tyga is there...



Because they're filming for the show


----------



## madeinnyc

NYCBelle said:


> Because they're filming for the show




North is allowed to be on the show now?


----------



## bag-princess

madeinnyc said:


> Where is Kanye? Why isn't he on vacation with his pregnant wife and child and family-in-law? Tyga is there...





i can't blame him for not wanting to hang out with these people - family or not!!


----------



## madeinnyc

bag-princess said:


> i can't blame him for not wanting to hang out with these people - family or not!!




Lmao [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

I wonder if Kim is going to carry around an empty stroller this time too.


----------



## Sassys

Smh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lord, I keep telling myself she's pregnant and that it's not nice to talk about pregnant women.


----------



## Baileylouise

Sassys said:


> Smh




She looks so odd with that big diaper butt [emoji40]


----------



## stylemepretty




----------



## berrydiva

That behind on those rail legs looks absurd.


----------



## Sassys

To cute. Shame North has idiots for parents, but there are children far worst off than her.


----------



## berrydiva

Too cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

North looks like she's saying: Harpo who dis woman?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> North looks like she's saying: Harpo who dis woman?


 
Exactly!


----------



## Sassys

Notice how North's costume looks more expensive then Penelope's. I am very curious to see how North will treat her cousin's when she get older. I have a feeling she will act like she is above them.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Kourtney looks great!


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> North looks like she's saying: Harpo who dis woman?


 

That's the same look she gives Kim


----------



## Glitterandstuds

OMG so cute


----------



## usmcwifey

Lord her butt is almost as big (if not bigger) than her belly! [emoji15] how can she possibly think all these things she's done to herself actually look good?


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> To cute. Shame North has idiots for parents, but there are child far worst off than her.



Those two are just too cute, geez


----------



## Sasha2012

She's almost six months pregnant with her second child but that hasn't stopped Kim Kardsahian from working out.

The reality TV star hit the beach with sisters Khloe and Kourtney in St Barts on Tuesday, where they trio were put through their paces by a personal trainer. 

Afterwards as Kim, 34, cooled off she exposed her burgeoning baby bump in just a black sports bra and matching leggings while enjoying a chat with her mother Kris Jenner. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dip-intense-beach-workout.html#ixzz3jHsXNjh6


----------



## CeeJay

Am I the only one who DOES NOT wear sunglasses whilst in the ocean?


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> Am I the only one who DOES NOT wear sunglasses whilst in the ocean?



If the water is rough I don't wear them.


----------



## Brandless

usmcwifey said:


> Lord her butt is almost as big (if not bigger) than her belly! [emoji15] how can she possibly think all these things she's done to herself actually look good?




It is really gross and shocking. The back looks more pregnant than the front. No wonder she has always been wearing long jackets to cover her butt.


----------



## glamourous1098

CeeJay said:


> Am I the only one who DOES NOT wear sunglasses whilst in the ocean?



I wear super cheap ones because the sun reflecting off the water hurts my eyes, but I can't imagine wearing expensive designer ones!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Is there a way she can undo what she's done to her butt or is that permanent??


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Am I the only one who DOES NOT wear sunglasses whilst in the ocean?


 
Nope, I've always been terrified of looking like this


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> Am I the only one who DOES NOT wear sunglasses whilst in the ocean?


I wear them in the ocean too.


----------



## Sassys

Who dresses like this on vacation in the caribbean????


----------



## Wildflower22

I think she and Khloe would look great without those big fake butts! What a shame!


----------



## Jikena

My god. That a$$. Kim's body is great. She's not fat. But damn that a$$ just makes her look HUGE. This is terrible.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Who dresses like this on vacation in the caribbean????



Khloe missed Kanye's memo today.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CeeJay said:


> Am I the only one who DOES NOT wear sunglasses whilst in the ocean?


 
I wear them.  dont want to squint from the reflction from the sun.  Same goes for skiing


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I wear them.  dont want to squint from the reflction from the sun.  Same goes for skiing




Once the sun is out my shades are on..


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Who dresses like this on vacation in the caribbean????



I'm actually surprised that Khloe isn't wearing timbs.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> To cute. Shame North has idiots for parents,* but there are children far worst off than her*.




true!   something tells me even at her young age she is smarter than the two of them together!



DC-Cutie said:


> North looks like she's saying: Harpo who dis woman?





   she is like "what the hell is this!"  i saw this pic this morning and that little hand of hers on her face just killed me!  that girl can give some serious face.


----------



## sabrunka

Well, this is the first time I've seen someone wear a lululemon jacket and tights to swim in the Caribbean... Wtf?


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> once the sun is out my shades are on..


 +1


----------



## Sasha2012

She's nearly six months pregnant with her second child and her baby bump is growing every day.

And on Wednesday Kim Kardashian was spotted keeping a protective hand on her pregnant stomach while heading to lunch with her family in St Barts.

For the occasion, the 34-year-old colour coordinated with her mother Kris Jenner and sister Kourtney in all all-white attire. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ris-heading-beach-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jIRuXu2V


----------



## Lounorada

Kim looks ridiculous and that choker looks like an electronic tag or a dog collar.

For some reason, PMK reminds me of an ostrich in these pics...


----------



## redney

Oh daily fail. Protective hand on her stomach, not. She's just trying to keep that trench closed around her overly-injected diaper butt.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OHjeez. It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Brandless

Kim probably Skyped  with Kanye and was told to wear that all white outfit with the dog collar for that occasion.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> Once the sun is out my shades are on..



Same here. 


I don't like that Chloe dress on Kris but she looks more vacation appropriate than the rest of the lot. 

If Kim ditched the choker and the jacket, I wouldn't have an issue with her look.


----------



## michie

But of course she's repping 'Compton' now...


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Smh




Omg [emoji54]


----------



## littlerock

Talk about a doily table cloth.. What in the hail is Kris wearing.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> But of course she's repping 'Compton' now...



Her Okland didn't make the cut today....she wants to be what she isn't desperately.


----------



## roses5682

Kim and Kris look hilarious. They need to take some tips from Kendall.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

littlerock said:


> Talk about a doily table cloth.. What in the hail is Kris wearing.



:lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

stylemepretty said:


>






lol




DC-Cutie said:


> North looks like she's saying: Harpo who dis woman?




for real. She does not look amused.






Sasha2012 said:


> She's almost six months pregnant with her second child but that hasn't stopped Kim Kardsahian from working out.
> 
> The reality TV star hit the beach with sisters Khloe and Kourtney in St Barts on Tuesday, where they trio were put through their paces by a personal trainer.
> 
> Afterwards as Kim, 34, cooled off she exposed her burgeoning baby bump in just a black sports bra and matching leggings while enjoying a chat with her mother Kris Jenner.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dip-intense-beach-workout.html#ixzz3jHsXNjh6


Well, at least we know she's  pregnant. ..take b note Beyonce...








Lounorada said:


> Kim looks ridiculous and that choker looks like an electronic tag or a dog .


Well Kanye has to keep track of her somehow.


----------



## Sassys

Brandless said:


> Kim probably Skyped  with Kanye and was told to wear that all white outfit with the dog collar for that occasion.



I'm sure all outfits were pre-approved before they left.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeazus has given Kimbo permission to let North star on KUWTK as long as she gets paid more than her sisters and PMK! He wants her to be famous and compensated for her time. will E cave and give them what Yeaz wants?

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/08/18/north-west-kuwtk-money-kanye-west-kim-kardashian-paid/


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Her life has zero passion. It seems so cold and sterile. I cannot believe there are people out there that think she 'has it all' or that her life is enviable. She still is seeking validation and wears a new outfit everyday in the hopes that maybe one day she will get it right and wow people. Hasn't happened yet. I think she is really really unhappy deep down. I really do.


----------



## Freckles1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Is there a way she can undo what she's done to her butt or is that permanent??




My Dad was just wondering the same thing... He's 74 btw.... Haha!!!


----------



## Queenpixie

pixiejenna said:


> Yeazus has given Kimbo permission to let North star on KUWTK as long as she gets paid more than her sisters and PMK! He wants her to be famous and compensated for her time. will E cave and give them what Yeaz wants?
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/08/18/north-west-kuwtk-money-kanye-west-kim-kardashian-paid/



yaay!! She is americas baby now right Kanye  ?


----------



## AlbertsLove

Sassys said:


> Smh



Her butt is still bigger than her pregnant belly.  Not sure if. A good thing or not.


----------



## lizmil

pixiejenna said:


> Yeazus has given Kimbo permission to let North star on KUWTK as long as she gets paid more than her sisters and PMK! He wants her to be famous and compensated for her time. will E cave and give them what Yeaz wants?
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/08/18/north-west-kuwtk-money-kanye-west-kim-kardashian-paid/



Of course they will, the others' stories are old news, North is a cute child. It provides fresh material to add her to the lineup. North, does "x" for the first time, North as big sister, etc.


----------



## chowlover2

celeb_analyzer said:


> I don't think it even bothers them that no one wears their clothing line. Now that Kim is with Kanye she thinks she is another class of celeb and above what she used to do. She never used to have the guts to shade anyone but being with him has shown her true nasty colors.
> 
> It just annoys me how they get by with such little work ethic. If I was a celeb designer, everything down to the stitching on the buttons would have to be perfect, otherwise I wouldn't put it out. I also wouldn't sell anything that I would never wear, or that I wouldn't be proud of calling my own design.




Agreed! One thing I really admire about Victoria Beckham. She has stopped carrying her Birkins and is carrying her own handbag designs along with the rest of her line. And her clothing is always meticulously tailored as well.


----------



## chinkee21

littlerock said:


> Talk about a doily table cloth.. What in the hail is Kris wearing.



Same dress (and sandals!) that Kourtney wore the other day.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

chinkee21 said:


> Same dress (and sandals!) that Kourtney wore the other day.



No, its a different one. Both are bad though.


----------



## chinkee21

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, its a different one. Both are bad though.



Hehe! I was trying to be sarcastic


----------



## janie2002

Those black tag son the inside of Kims transparent coat remind me of the latches on a thanksgiving parade float. I can see them having to tie that big *** down since she is balloning up.


----------



## Sassys

Wow, what a fun vacation SMH

cellphones at the dinner table SMH


----------



## batfish

CeeJay said:


> Am I the only one who DOES NOT wear sunglasses whilst in the ocean?




No you're not. To be honest I didn't know anyone did until you posted that question.


----------



## AshTx.1

I wear my Prada Baroque sunglasses in pools and oceans. Granted,  this is the only pair of sunglasses I own. I don't like sun in my eyes and I have never gotten weird sunglasses tan lines. My pale self bathes in sunscreen so I barely even get a tan.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Wow, what a fun vacation SMH
> 
> cellphones at the dinner table SMH



In Kylie's thread there are pics of her at the beach and in a pool with her phone in hand to IG everything.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is this the first full day or the second? Not including fly in day. 

This is such a job for them, I bet they are complaining about the humidity.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I always wear my sunnies, my eyes are so sensitive to the sun, I'd be miserable without them.


----------



## uhpharm01

wildflower22 said:


> i think she and khloe would look great without those big fake butts! What a shame!



+1


----------



## Coach Lover Too

uhpharm01 said:


> +1





Sassys said:


> Wow, what a fun vacation SMH
> 
> cellphones at the dinner table SMH




I bet they're reading Purse Forum to see what we're saying about them.

(oops, I think I quoted the wrong thing, but I was agreeing with what you were agreeing with uhpharm01!)


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Wow, what a fun vacation SMH
> 
> cellphones at the dinner table SMH




Vacation? Sassys this is hard work! Hard work, I'm tellin ya!


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Vacation? Sassys this is hard work! Hard work, I'm tellin ya!


 
If going to a tropical island and staying at a top hotel/villa, flying first class for free is hard work, sign me up!

If going to Greece, Bora Bora and Thailand, and hanging out on yachts doing nothing all day is work, yep I'll take it.

it must be so mentally draining to have to have travel to exotic locations.


----------



## michie

They don't even appear to enjoy each other's company. That, in itself, is draining and hard work IMO.


----------



## labelwhore04

They only seem to all hang out together when they're filming.


----------



## Lounorada

They all look utterly miserable in the last set of pictures.


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> Vacation? Sassys this is hard work! Hard work, I'm tellin ya!



I think it's work due to the fact they don't like each other, never spent time with each other until they started filming (according to Khloe) and have nothing in common, save for some competitiveness.

In that sense, it must be a work vacation. Unless they went shopping, then it might have been fun for a few hours.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Wow, what a fun vacation SMH
> 
> cellphones at the dinner table SMH



Look at North 

Kim looked so bored on that boat yesterday. I know she can't participate in the watersports but if I were her I'd be laid out in a swimsuit reading or coloring (don't judge, it's relaxing) I can think of tons of other things to do besides sitting around in a jacket and a face full of makeup, doing absolutely nothing and looking crazy.


----------



## TinksDelite

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at North
> 
> Kim looked so bored on that boat yesterday. I know she can't participate in the watersports but* if I were her I'd be laid out in a swimsuit reading or coloring *(don't judge, it's relaxing) I can think of tons of other things to do besides sitting around in a jacket and a face full of makeup, doing absolutely nothing and looking crazy.



Love coloring!!  And agree 100%!


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at North
> 
> Kim looked so bored on that boat yesterday. I know she can't participate in the watersports but if I were her I'd be laid out in a swimsuit reading or coloring (don't judge, it's relaxing) I can think of tons of other things to do besides sitting around in a jacket and a face full of makeup, doing absolutely nothing and looking crazy.



She could be playing with her daughter on the beach instead of looking bored on a boat with her siblings and evil mother.


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim looked so bored on that boat yesterday. I know she can't participate in the watersports but if I were her* I'd be laid out in a swimsuit reading or coloring (don't judge, it's relaxing) *I can think of tons of other things to do besides sitting around in a jacket and a face full of makeup, doing absolutely nothing and looking crazy.



I agree about the colouring, I love it  It's really relaxing.


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at North
> 
> 
> 
> Kim looked so bored on that boat yesterday. I know she can't participate in the watersports but if I were her I'd be laid out in a swimsuit reading or coloring (don't judge, it's relaxing) I can think of tons of other things to do besides sitting around in a jacket and a face full of makeup, doing absolutely nothing and looking crazy.




what was that biblical saying about throwing pearls under pig's feet? applies here, this family has so much opportunities but no sense
do you guys think kimbo has a kanye list of what clothes to wear with which shoes for everday?
eg: monday, egyptian chic: white tight dress, spanx, gold choker, spray tan, not those gladiator sandals! loose hair or wig, stern expression ( remember you are my perfect *****, but please, please try not to look constipated!) the duster coat if not available double up on the spanx


----------



## stylemepretty

Kim must really hate her growing pregnant body. To be so covered up in that long dress and oversize coat while on a boat by the water and on a beautiful warm day.  No comment on the dog collar.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at North
> 
> Kim looked so bored on that boat yesterday. I know she can't participate in the watersports but if I were her I'd be laid out in a swimsuit reading or coloring (don't judge, it's relaxing) I can think of tons of other things to do besides sitting around in a jacket and a face full of makeup, doing absolutely nothing and looking crazy.



I LOVE to color!!! No judgment here. I just got a new box of 96 crayons at Michael's.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I LOVE to color!!! No judgment here. I just got a new box of 96 crayons at Michael's.


I just got myself a new pack of felt-tip markers and a Mandala jumbo colouring book, hundreds of pages of chilled-out enjoyment ahead


----------



## pinkfeet

Maybe she hates her arm fat or back fat now that she has gained weight? When you get lipo the fat that usually went to the pre lipo'd area will go in other places instead sometimes.

My friend had stomach, hip and thigh lipo and when she gains she gains in her arms now big time when before she didn't. She still gains in the stomach but its still flat just wider but no bumps and lumps. 

Lots of lunch lady arms are covered up, which she has because she never works out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> I LOVE to color!!! No judgment here. I just got a new box of 96 crayons at Michael's.



Ooh! There is nothing like the smell of brand new crayons....takes me back to being a kid.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> I just got myself a new pack of felt-tip markers and a Mandala jumbo colouring book, hundreds of pages of chilled-out enjoyment ahead



YASSS. I just got the book "Art Therapy The Enchanted Forest." Its been life changing. I sit out in my backyard for hours just colouring. Its amazing.


----------



## Ladybug09

They had a story about adult coloring books on the morning news the other day.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

labelwhore04 said:


> YASSS. I just got the book "Art Therapy The Enchanted Forest." Its been life changing. I sit out in my backyard for hours just colouring. Its amazing.



I received this as a birthday gift but I haven't started coloring in it yet. I have a few pages of The Secret Garden left and then I can get into it.

I never knew so many people liked to color.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I love to color.  And what is around Kim's neck? God, she is so ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> YASSS. I just got the book "Art Therapy The Enchanted Forest." Its been life changing. I sit out in my backyard for hours just colouring. Its amazing.



 Once I'm finished the Mandala one I'm going to get the 'Art Therapy The Enchanted Forest' c.book, it looks great!


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> But of course she's repping 'Compton' now...



took the words right out my mouth


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Once I'm finished the *Mandala* one I'm going to get the 'Art Therapy The Enchanted Forest' c.book, it looks great!




I love Mandalas! I can't paint or draw for ish, but whenever I do one of those you can not tell me I am not an _artiste._


----------



## YSoLovely

Coach Lover Too said:


> I like jigsaw puzzles.




I used to love them. Then my mom got me a 5k puzzle that was mostly desert and blue skies and that frustrated me to no end!


----------



## pukasonqo

YSoLovely said:


> I used to love them. Then my mom got me a 5k puzzle that was mostly desert and blue skies and that frustrated me to no end!




http://youtu.be/NV0zn8YVTAM
i hope it works, natalie tran has a very funny video about puzzles
check out her youtube: communitychannel


----------



## Brandless

Kim reminds me of a story I read as a child about a little girl who wanted a new dress for a birthday party but couldn't afford it so she went with an old dress. At the party  she had lots of fun but the celebrant who had a new dress on didn't play much and didn't enjoy as much as she had to be careful not to mess or stain her new dress. Kim should just relax. Even if she can't join them in the water sports, she can still have fun with her adorable toddler. She is just so self-absorbed all these outings to exotic places become useless. What a waste of time and space.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Once I'm finished the Mandala one I'm going to get the 'Art Therapy The Enchanted Forest' c.book, it looks great!



Thank goodness! I just bought an Art Therapy book today and now don't feel weird at all  I used to colour a lot when my little boy was in and out of hospital frequently. The nurses would give both of us a colouring book and pencils. It really does calm your mind.


----------



## YSoLovely

Brandless said:


> Kim reminds me of a story I read as a child about a little girl who wanted a new dress for a birthday party but couldn't afford it so she went with an old dress. At the party  she had lots of fun but the celebrant who had a new dress on didn't play much and didn't enjoy as much as she had to be careful not to mess or stain her new dress. Kim should just relax. Even if she can't join them in the water sports,* she can still have fun with her adorable toddler.* She is just so self-absorbed all these outings to exotic places become useless. What a waste of time and space.



!!!

Or she could *gasp* read a book
Have a nice conversation with her mom
Or she could have not gone with them at all. 
Could have taken the kids and went and done something else. I've never been to St. Barts, but I doubt hanging out on a yacht is all it has to offer. 
Now that would have been good tv, but keeping up with three lil kids *is* a lot of work and naaahhhhh... No way Kimmy would do that.


----------



## Sassys

I love hanging out on the beach with my 5yr old god son. Kim could have taken North and Penelope to the beach and played with them, while the others did water sports. I can't believe this fool is dressed like that in the Caribbean. Like others said, she also could have arts and crafts with the girls on the boat. It just blows my mind how these people always look miserable on these amazing vacation destinations. Even if they don't like each other, there is no way I would let that mess up my good time.

Only a cold hearted person doesn't have fun with little kids when they are around. Yes I get some people don't like kids, but one is hers and the other two are her niece and nephew.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

YSoLovely said:


> I used to love them. Then my mom got me a 5k puzzle that was mostly desert and blue skies and that frustrated me to no end!



 I can relate to that! I've always feared getting down to the last couple of pieces and finding out there's one missing! ohmygawd

The most I've done was a 1,000 pieces and even then I didn't do it by myself. Every time one of my family members would come over, I wouldn't let them leave until they found a couple of pieces! We ended up gluing it together and writing the date on the back. I'm pretty sure that's when my family agreed to never come over again. 



pukasonqo said:


> http://youtu.be/NV0zn8YVTAM
> i hope it works, natalie tran has a very funny video about puzzles
> check out her youtube: communitychannel



Oop, forgot to add that video cracked me the h*ll up!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> I love hanging out on the beach with my 5yr old god son. Kim could have taken North and Penelope to the beach and played with them, while the others did water sports. I can't believe this fool is dressed like that in the Caribbean. Like others said, she also could have arts and crafts with the girls on the boat. It just blows my mind how these people always look miserable on these amazing vacation destinations. Even if they don't like each other, there is no way I would let that mess up my good time.
> 
> *Only a cold hearted person doesn't have fun with little kids when they are around. Yes I get some people don't like kids, but one is hers and the other two are her niece and nephew.*



I totally agree! Just seeing the world through the eyes of a child is an adventure in itself!


----------



## 1249dcnative

TinksDelite said:


> Love coloring!!  And agree 100%!


Originally Posted by LadyLouboutin08
Look at North 

Kim looked so bored on that boat yesterday. I know she can't participate in the watersports but if I were her I'd be laid out in a swimsuit reading or coloring (don't judge, it's relaxing) I can think of tons of other things to do besides sitting around in a jacket and a face full of makeup, doing absolutely nothing and looking crazy.


Love coloring!! And agree 100%!


I just purchased a coloring book set for adults from HSN. I haven't started on them yet, but the designs are very intricate and are intended for adults (not sexual in any way). (I'm sure this won't quote correctly, apologies in advance)


----------



## VickyB

I can't recall which family trip it was but kim was preggers and wore a bikini. Why not this time?


----------



## cojordan

Ladybug09 said:


> They had a story about adult coloring books on the morning news the other day.



I saw a story a while back as well and never knew of the adult coloring books til then............now instead of stealing my nieces books I have my own gorgeous books.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I didn't know coloring books for adults exist.....


----------



## morgan20

Oh the things you learn on the Kardashians threads...off to google adult colouring books[emoji16]


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I love Mandalas! I can't paint or draw for ish, but whenever I do one of those you can not tell me I am not an _artiste._


 
I'm sure your Mandala drawings are _magnifique_! 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thank goodness! I just bought an Art Therapy book today and now don't feel weird at all  I used to colour a lot when my little boy was in and out of hospital frequently. The nurses would give both of us a colouring book and pencils. It really does calm your mind.




Colouring is great like that for passing time when your in situations where you can't do much. I always bring a colouring book with me on flights, long or short haul, makes the time fly by! It's so great for calming the mind


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> I can't recall which family trip it was but kim was preggers and wore a bikini. Why not this time?



Her private photoshopper hasn't worked on the pictures yet.  You just might see something, give him time to get back to the States  lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has stayed away from covering up her shape as she enjoys her second pregnancy with husband Kanye West.

But on Friday the 34-year-old reality star went to the extreme to flaunt her baby bump - she is expecting a son in December - as she left St Barts with daughter North, aged two, in a private jet. Hurricane Danny is expected to hit the island before Monday so the clan is getting out in perfect time.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star revealed her curves in a black catsuit that was both unforgiving with its tight fit but also low cut, showing off her decolletage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-leaving-St-Barts-North.html#ixzz3jTllqhSx


----------



## redney

A pregnant woman in a one-piece catsuit. 

Kanye, you're just being mean now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> A pregnant woman in a one-piece catsuit.
> 
> Kanye, you're just being mean now.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] He's a douche! And she's too dumb to say no. 

Can't she see that it's not flattering at all? All I see is a fat Buddha.


----------



## Irishgal

In that last picture you can see North's little shoulder and part of her back- she already more fit and toned than any of the adults!


----------



## morgan20

Kim last pregnancy


----------



## Sasha2012

To Kim Kardashian her daughter's name means 'the highest point'.

And it seems that the 34-year-old is now letting two-year-old North West lead the way - at least to dinner.

The reality star, who is nearly six months pregnant with her second child, was spotted going out for a bite to eat on Thursday night in St. Barts before flying out the next morning due to an impending hurricane.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-way-dinner-helps-stairs.html#ixzz3jU5FYfzL


----------



## Lounorada

North is adorable in her little sundress! The last picture is meme gold! 

Kim is so miserable looking, she couldn't be more sour-faced.


----------



## BadAzzBish

North is so cute especially wearing color! Wish she wore her hair down more though


----------



## charmesh

I've got to give grown up coloring a tey


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> A pregnant woman in a one-piece catsuit.
> 
> *Kanye, you're just being mean now.*








BadAzzBish said:


> North is so cute especially wearing color! Wish she wore her hair down more though





she is so adorable with her little tan!  you can also tell by her hair that she has been spending a lot of time outside in the sun.


----------



## labelwhore04

Its nice to see North in clothes other than black leather and military green.


----------



## Sarni

North is adorable. Shame her mother is such a miserable B!!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been enjoying a fun-filled family getaway in St Barts but it was all too much for North West on Thursday.

The two-year-old daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West fell asleep in her mother's arms after a busy day which included a family boat trip.

Pregnant Kim - who is almost six months pregnant with a son - covered the tot in a blanket as she cradled her while making their way off the vessel after a hectic day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-arms-boat-trip-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jULht62V


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North looks so cute in her Ray-Bans and jelly sandals.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been enjoying a fun-filled family getaway in St Barts but it was all too much for North West on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-arms-boat-trip-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jULht62V


 
Does Norths back and neck look really sunburnt in that last pic? Ouch ush:


----------



## *spoiled*

Good lord North is a cutie pie!


----------



## *spoiled*

Lounorada said:


> Does Norths back and neck look really sunburnt in that last pic? Ouch ush:




Not to me... we are black, that's how we tan sometimes.  I am about North's complexion and I get red and then my golden color comes out when I tan.


----------



## Jikena

North is a cutie. We all agree on that.


----------



## Lounorada

*spoiled* said:


> Not to me... we are black, that's how we tan sometimes.  I am about North's complexion and I get red and then my golden color comes out when I tan.


 
I was looking at the pictures on my phone, it's hard to tell and that's why I asked. Her skin looked to have that pinky/purple glow sunburn gives.


----------



## berrydiva

North is too cute!


----------



## AshTx.1

Dies Kanye pick out North ' s outfits too?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> To Kim Kardashian her daughter's name means 'the highest point'.
> 
> And it seems that the 34-year-old is now letting two-year-old North West lead the way - at least to dinner.
> 
> The reality star, who is nearly six months pregnant with her second child, was spotted going out for a bite to eat on Thursday night in St. Barts before flying out the next morning due to an impending hurricane.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-way-dinner-helps-stairs.html#ixzz3jU5FYfzL



Kakes is so tan all of a sudden. She must have had time for a spray tan as we know she spent zero time sun bathing.


----------



## ByeKitty

North is adorable, she always looks annoyed


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well that's the best Kim has looked in a while. I can't get over how cute North is though! I wonder if Kim will be jealous when she starts getting all the attention??


----------



## lizmil

When North starts getting the attention? I think that day is quickly upon us!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Gah North is beyond precious, love her in that peach sundress. 
She's going to be a handful when older you can tell she's sassy lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just read on OK that Kim is FURIOUS because she found pics of Amber on Kanye's computer


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lizmil said:


> When North starts getting the attention? I think that day is quickly upon us!





Glitterandstuds said:


> Gah North is beyond precious, love her in that peach sundress.
> She's going to be a handful when older you can tell she's sassy lol



Exactly!! You can tell she's strong willed! 



Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read on OK that Kim is FURIOUS because she found pics of Amber on Kanye's computer



 Maybe that's the reason for all the frowns the last few days!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awww North is such a cutie! I love her tan!

I agree she looks like she's is going to be very independent and strong-willed lol. Maybe that will be her saving grace from this family.


----------



## *spoiled*

North has the permanent "bish where?" Look lmao


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> To Kim Kardashian her daughter's name means 'the highest point'.
> 
> And it seems that the 34-year-old is now letting two-year-old North West lead the way - at least to dinner.
> 
> The reality star, who is nearly six months pregnant with her second child, was spotted going out for a bite to eat on Thursday night in St. Barts before flying out the next morning due to an impending hurricane.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-way-dinner-helps-stairs.html#ixzz3jU5FYfzL











BadAzzBish said:


> North is so cute especially wearing color! Wish she wore her hair down more though


She looks so cute in color and her jellys!


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> Maybe that's the reason for all the frowns the last few days!



No doll, her last round of pre-embryo implantation Botox has finally worn off!


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read on OK that Kim is FURIOUS because she found pics of Amber on Kanye's computer



If it's true or not who knows but seeing the way Amber can twerk, I can't imagine any of her past men are rushing to delete her pics. And, Kim can't dance a lick so I could see him wanting those memories.


----------



## Brandless

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read on OK that Kim is FURIOUS because she found pics of Amber on Kanye's computer




I'm curious to see her "furious" face. I wonder if it looks the same as her "happy" face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brandless said:


> I'm curious to see her "furious" face. I wonder if it looks the same as her "happy" face.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

Brandless said:


> I'm curious to see her "furious" face. I wonder if it looks the same as her "happy" face.




like that episode of "scrubs", jordan is so botoxed her sad, happy, angry faces were exactly the same


----------



## Sasha2012

She filmed her TV show Keeping Up With The Kardashians nonstop while in St Barts with her family earlier this week.

But on Saturday it was all about down time as Kim Kardashian visited a friend in Los Angeles.

The 34-year-old beauty was with nephew Mason, aged five, and two assistants - that carried several bags with them - as she stopped by the home of a pal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...coat-visiting-pal-LA-fails.html#ixzz3japb0f3B


----------



## legaldiva

Dear Lord she looks WIDE


----------



## lizmil

Does anyone ever comb Mason's hair? Poor kid.


----------



## pursegrl12

lizmil said:


> Does anyone ever comb Mason's hair? Poor kid.




His hair looks ridiculous. Cut it already. Jesus.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/22...k-spend-the-day-with-a-make-a-wish-recipient/

Kim Kardashian patiently waits in line with a full to the brim cart at a Toys R Us store on Saturday (August 22) in Woodland Hills, Calif.

The pregnant 34-year-old reality star was joined by her five-year-old nephew Mason (not pictured).

Earlier in the day, the duo made a stop to visit a patient who was getting to meet Kim through the Make-A-Wish foundation, which helps to grant the wish of a child who has a life-threatening medical condition.

Mason & I spent the day with this beautiful soul, Anissa! Thank you Make-A-Wish for this special day! Kim captioned an image as she posed with Anissa.


----------



## Bzemom

Kanye isn't around and baby girl gets to wear colorful colors and cute girly jellies. &#128522;

Good to see mama in flat shoes. Watching her teeter in heels was uncomfy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She filmed her TV show Keeping Up With The Kardashians nonstop while in St Barts with her family earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> But on Saturday it was all about down time as Kim Kardashian visited a friend in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old beauty was with nephew Mason, aged five, and two assistants - that carried several bags with them - as she stopped by the home of a pal.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...coat-visiting-pal-LA-fails.html#ixzz3japb0f3B




Mason looks like Carine Roitfeld.


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Mason looks like Carine Roitfeld.




lmaooo [emoji23][emoji28][emoji108]


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kims face.


----------



## V0N1B2

dangerouscurves said:


> Mason looks like Carine Roitfeld.


He does...


----------



## Lounorada

Kims face looks painful.

Wearing the Kanye-approved-pregnancy-uniform every day wouldn't be a problem if it was flattering and she actually looked comfortable and confident in it... But that's a no.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

schadenfreude said:


> No doll, her last round of pre-embryo implantation Botox has finally worn off!


----------



## amoxie92

Kim's face looks really bad. I don't know if it's pregnancy bloat but with all the filler it looks painful.


----------



## PrincessGina

Is she wearing a wig or is that just extensions?


----------



## amoxie92

> Is she wearing a wig or is that just extensions?



I would love to know for sure, they're the only humans I know that as they age their hair gets thicker and fuller.


----------



## berrydiva

legaldiva said:


> Dear Lord she looks WIDE



She is pregnant though...is she expected to be small?


----------



## berrydiva

PrincessGina said:


> Is she wearing a wig or is that just extensions?


They switch between wigs and extensions


----------



## csre

This woman and her capes are making me craaazyy
Enough already!


----------



## AlbertsLove

She bought a crate of capes... Lol


----------



## Lounorada

AlbertsLove said:


> She bought a crate of capes... Lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thank goodness! I just bought an Art Therapy book today and now don't feel weird at all  I used to colour a lot when my little boy was in and out of hospital frequently. The nurses would give both of us a colouring book and pencils. It really does calm your mind.





1249dcnative said:


> Originally Posted by LadyLouboutin08
> Look at North
> 
> Kim looked so bored on that boat yesterday. I know she can't participate in the watersports but if I were her I'd be laid out in a swimsuit reading or coloring (don't judge, it's relaxing) I can think of tons of other things to do besides sitting around in a jacket and a face full of makeup, doing absolutely nothing and looking crazy.
> 
> 
> Love coloring!! And agree 100%!
> 
> 
> I just purchased a coloring book set for adults from HSN. I haven't started on them yet, but the designs are very intricate and are intended for adults (not sexual in any way). (I'm sure this won't quote correctly, apologies in advance)





cojordan said:


> I saw a story a while back as well and never knew of the adult coloring books til then............now instead of stealing my nieces books I have my own gorgeous books.





dangerouscurves said:


> I didn't know coloring books for adults exist.....





morgan20 said:


> Oh the things you learn on the Kardashians threads...off to google adult colouring books[emoji16]





Lounorada said:


> I'm sure your Mandala drawings are _magnifique_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colouring is great like that for passing time when your in situations where you can't do much. I always bring a colouring book with me on flights, long or short haul, makes the time fly by! It's so great for calming the mind



Here you go girls! Just saw this on Twitter. 


*Weve got 21 of the coolest coloring books for adults. Pass those markers over, kids.*

http://coolmompicks.com/blog/2015/08/24/cool-coloring-books-for-adults/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Coach Lover Too said:


> Here you go girls! Just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> *Weve got 21 of the coolest coloring books for adults. Pass those markers over, kids.*
> 
> http://coolmompicks.com/blog/2015/08/24/cool-coloring-books-for-adults/



Lol..I just ordered the Millie Marotta one today  I like the look of Outside the Lines too.


----------



## AEGIS

Bzemom said:


> Kanye isn't around and baby girl gets to wear colorful colors and cute girly jellies. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Good to see mama in flat shoes. Watching her teeter in heels was uncomfy.



I think North is still weaing a Kanye approved color palette.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol..I just ordered the Millie Marotta one today  I like the look of Outside the Lines too.


I'm likin' the looks of the Color Me Happy one! Goodbye jig saw puzzles!


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Here you go girls! Just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> *Weve got 21 of the coolest coloring books for adults. Pass those markers over, kids.*
> 
> http://coolmompicks.com/blog/2015/08/24/cool-coloring-books-for-adults/



Thanks for this link Coach!  I'll definitely be ordering a few of these, love the city themed ones and the 'tropical wonderland' book. Quite a few to choose from!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Here you go girls! Just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> *Weve got 21 of the coolest coloring books for adults. Pass those markers over, kids.*
> 
> http://coolmompicks.com/blog/2015/08/24/cool-coloring-books-for-adults/




Thank you!!! I'll check them out! I don't have any kids and don't plan to but this will be interesting [emoji4]


----------



## lvpradalove

berrydiva said:


> she is pregnant though...is she expected to be small?




+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm likin' the looks of the Color Me Happy one! Goodbye jig saw puzzles!



I think we should all start a thread in hobbies and post our therapy ... art....I meant we should post our art...lol


----------



## cojordan

Coach Lover Too said:


> Here you go girls! Just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> *Weve got 21 of the coolest coloring books for adults. Pass those markers over, kids.*
> 
> http://coolmompicks.com/blog/2015/08/24/cool-coloring-books-for-adults/



An article I read said in France adult coloring books outsell cookbooks now. I think people lead stressful lives and it is a way to find some calm after a long day. That and read TPF.  For those who want to try it and see for free........free pages to print and color:


http://www.simplemost.com/here-are-...or-adults-because-coloring-is-awesome/?psid=3


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Thanks for this link Coach!  I'll definitely be ordering a few of these, love the city themed ones and the 'tropical wonderland' book. Quite a few to choose from!





dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you!!! I'll check them out! I don't have any kids and don't plan to but this will be interesting [emoji4]





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think we should all start a thread in hobbies and post our therapy ... art....I meant we should post our art...lol





cojordan said:


> An article I read said in France adult coloring books outsell cookbooks now. I think people lead stressful lives and it is a way to find some calm after a long day. That and read TPF.  For those who want to try it and see for free........free pages to print and color:
> 
> 
> http://www.simplemost.com/here-are-...or-adults-because-coloring-is-awesome/?psid=3



Thanks for the link (and y'all are welcome.)  For whatever it's worth, the Purse Forum is my hobby/therapy!


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Thanks for this link Coach!  I'll definitely be ordering a few of these, love the city themed ones and the 'tropical wonderland' book. Quite a few to choose from!



You should also get "Animorphia" by Kerby Rosanes. I just ordered it from Amazon. It looks amazing!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

redney said:


> A pregnant woman in a one-piece catsuit.
> 
> Kanye, you're just being mean now.


Pure, unadulterated evil


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> You should also get "Animorphia" by Kerby Rosanes. I just ordered it from Amazon. It looks amazing!



Thanks, I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## jenjen1964

Just bought Monet's paintings coloring book, does anyone else use colored pencils?  Maybe I should get a nice box of 64 crayons!


----------



## TinksDelite

I use colored pencils but was thinking of getting some gel pens as well.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

jenjen1964 said:


> Just bought Monet's paintings coloring book, does anyone else use colored pencils?  Maybe I should get a nice box of 64 crayons!


So many happy childhood memories involve a Crayola 64!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Coach Lover Too said:


> Here you go girls! Just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> *Weve got 21 of the coolest coloring books for adults. Pass those markers over, kids.*
> 
> http://coolmompicks.com/blog/2015/08/24/cool-coloring-books-for-adults/



Thank you for this  I see 4 books that I must order. Thanks again!


----------



## Jayne1

Colouring books?  I had no idea.

I taught visual art for many years, it was my major in university. Well, for that degree...

Anyway, I have a thing for coloured pencils and have them all&#8230; Prismacolour, Derwent, Faber-Castell, even Faber-Castell Albrecht Dürer Watercolours.  They are just sitting in my drawers, unused for years.

I am so tempted to buy one of these books!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Y'all are very welcome! You're the first ones I thought of when I saw the article!


----------



## sabrunka

I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is a really good stress reliever!
	

		
			
		

		
	






EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is really a good stress reliever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!



beautiful!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We really are going to need a thread..lol. @Sabrunka...wow that's really beautiful!

Here's my first.


----------



## tweegy

Kim! Do something interesting!! We're coloring in your thread to pass the time!!


----------



## berrydiva

You guys are now making me want a coloring book too.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We really are going to need a thread..lol. @Sabrunka...wow that's really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first.




any suggestions were to find these books in oz? ove this kaleidoscope you've coloured!
and another question, markers, colour pencils or crayons?


----------



## dangerouscurves

sabrunka said:


> I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is a really good stress reliever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!







FreeSpirit71 said:


> We really are going to need a thread..lol. @Sabrunka...wow that's really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first.




Beautiful colors. I can see how it's calming!!! Soooo gonna get one!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

sabrunka said:


> I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is a really good stress reliever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!




awsome! 
now want a colouring book too [emoji87][emoji74]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> any suggestions were to find these books in oz? ove this kaleidoscope you've coloured!
> and another question, markers, colour pencils or crayons?



Book shops sell them now. Even Target . 

IMO pencils are best..crayons aren't fine enough for colouring in


----------



## bisousx

You guys are making me want to color. It's been a rough couple months --- I think a nice coloring book and wine at the beach would help.


----------



## Jayne1

sabrunka said:


> I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is a really good stress reliever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!



I love the faded area!  I thought  you used watercolour pencils for that!  

Beautiful!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> I love the faded area!  I thought  you used watercolour pencils for that!
> 
> Beautiful!



Same! It looked like paint. Great job


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Book shops sell them now. Even Target .
> 
> IMO pencils are best..crayons aren't fine enough for colouring in



I can see why that would be.  Not markers, not crayons, although you could use crayons with a light hand and overlap to blend but coloured pencils are fabulous!


----------



## Jayne1

See this one?  I would be too OCD and neurotic for this book of buildings. If I mistakenly coloured a brick or stone something I later regretted, it would drive me nuts.

I like the ones that are less precise.  Much more calming!

From Coloring a Stroll in London by Thomas Flintham


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Kim! Do something interesting!! We're coloring in your thread to pass the time!!



Just wait, PMK or her minions are reading. Kimmie will be papped in a day or 2 in another ridiculous outfit. That's all she's really good for these days - absurd clothing.


----------



## whimsic

How did a Kim K thread turn into a discussion about adult colouring books? It never occurred to me, but I LOVE the concept! Definitely ordering some.


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> any suggestions were to find these books in oz? ove this kaleidoscope you've coloured!
> and another question, markers, colour pencils or crayons?


 

Depends on the type of pictures, I'm colouring a book of Mandalas atm and I prefer thin felt-tip markers, but for other more detailed pics like woodland, flowers, cityscapes etc. I would use colouring pencils 




tweegy said:


> Kim! Do something interesting!! We're coloring in your thread to pass the time!!


 





sabrunka said:


> I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is a really good stress reliever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107557
> 
> 
> EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!


 
That is beautiful! Love all the colour combos


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I ordered Art Therapy: The Enchanted Forest and some pencil crayons yesterday. I should get them in a week or two. I'm ridiculously excited about it, lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hey gals, there IS a thread set up for it 

http://forum.purseblog.com/arts-and-crafts/adult-coloring-and-books-and-markers-and-pens-916767.html


----------



## Coach Lover Too

sabrunka said:


> I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is a really good stress reliever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!



OMgosh that is beautiful!


----------



## twinkle.tink

I haven't colored for awhile, but when I was going through some health issues I colored so much; it was a tremendous help.

Copic markers are amazing! They blend! The paper in some adult books works well...but I also loved buying a little higher quality paper and making copies, so I could use the markers...and do my favorites more than once.
Stamps are also amazing to color with.

I had some snaps.....hmmmm.....

ETA: This was a stamp and copic markers.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We really are going to need a thread..lol. @Sabrunka...wow that's really beautiful!
> 
> Here's my first.



Wow! That's gorgeous too!! We've got some talent on this forum!


----------



## Jikena

I'm sorry but I don't understand this colouring thing. Why don't you just draw youself then colour ? Since it's simple drawings


----------



## Sasha2012

As one of the most photographed women on the planet she's always watching her weight.

But with a second baby on the way Kim Kardashian is enjoying the chance to relax her strict diet.

The reality star indulged herself with a guilt-free meal at the upmarket Italian eatery La Scala in Beverly Hills on Monday

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-lunch-Italian-restaurant.html#ixzz3jmS8GCDM


----------



## LavenderIce

There you go.  Well-timed pap stroll to break up the coloring talk.


----------



## Jayne1

Lots of collars lately.


----------



## pittcat

Is that Ben affleck's nanny behind her lol


----------



## leeann

It's no longer a pap stroll it's a pap waddle


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> You guys are now making me want a coloring book too.






Not me. Wayyyyy to much stimuli and options. I would go bonkers.




Jayne1 said:


> See this one?  I would be too OCD and neurotic for this book of buildings. If I mistakenly coloured a brick or stone something I later regretted, it would drive me nuts.
> 
> I like the ones that are less precise.  Much more calming!
> 
> From Coloring a Stroll in London by Thomas Flintham



Exactly, my OCD would go into overdrive.


----------



## Jikena

Dem hips. :o

I don't understand why she thinks she needs coats to hide her arms. Nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Midge S

Coach Lover Too said:


> Here you go girls! Just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> *Weve got 21 of the coolest coloring books for adults. Pass those markers over, kids.*
> 
> http://coolmompicks.com/blog/2015/08/24/cool-coloring-books-for-adults/



Thanks you for this!   I am totally giving them for christmas presents to my team this year!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like a pretentious fool.


----------



## berrydiva

lounorada said:


> she looks like a pretentious fool.



+1

I'm all for pregnant women showing off their growing belly and all that jazz. But she just looks like she has serious issue with not being the sexpot she wants to be without the belly.


----------



## cojordan

sabrunka said:


> I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is a really good stress reliever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!




Amazing.

And to be on topic I had high hopes Kim would look good this pregnancy. That is falling apart now. At least she is wearing flats.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Midge S said:


> Thanks you for this!   I am totally giving them for christmas presents to my team this year!



You're more than welcome.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

leeann said:


> It's no longer a pap stroll it's a pap waddle


----------



## caitlin1214

Coach Lover Too said:


> Here you go girls! Just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> *Weve got 21 of the coolest coloring books for adults. Pass those markers over, kids.*
> 
> http://coolmompicks.com/blog/2015/08/24/cool-coloring-books-for-adults/



I have Enchanted Forest! I also have Secret Garden. It's really cool. It's like a hidden objects game meets coloring book. 


jenjen1964 said:


> Just bought Monet's paintings coloring book, does anyone else use colored pencils?  Maybe I should get a nice box of 64 crayons!



I do! I've got the Crayola 60 pack and a box of Prismacolor Scholar pencils. (I'm asking for some fancier ones for Christmas this year.) 



Jayne1 said:


> See this one?  I would be too OCD and neurotic for this book of buildings. If I mistakenly coloured a brick or stone something I later regretted, it would drive me nuts.
> 
> I like the ones that are less precise.  Much more calming!
> 
> From Coloring a Stroll in London by Thomas Flintham



I can understand that. 

I keep an eraser close by, so I can "fix" anything. 



Sasha2012 said:


> As one of the most photographed women on the planet she's always watching her weight.
> 
> But with a second baby on the way Kim Kardashian is enjoying the chance to relax her strict diet.
> 
> The reality star indulged herself with a guilt-free meal at the upmarket Italian eatery La Scala in Beverly Hills on Monday
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-lunch-Italian-restaurant.html#ixzz3jmS8GCDM



Back to Kim () I guess I understand what she's trying to do ("I'm pregnant, but I'm still confident enough to wear form-fitting outfits!"). 

But it just looks like it doesn't fit. And doesn't fit seems to be the rule of thumb for all of her pregnancy dressing.


----------



## josieblime

pittcat said:


> Is that Ben affleck's nanny behind her lol




I thought the same thing!!  15 minutes running out so now she's got Kim in her sights!!


----------



## Docjeun

sabrunka said:


> I have a book called "animal kingdom" or something along those lines lol, heres my first masterpiece! Coloring is a really good stress reliever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT*** Not sure why the top right area looks faded lol, I promise that all the colors are equally as bright!




That is just beautiful!


----------



## Docjeun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We really are going to need a thread..lol. @Sabrunka...wow that's really beautiful!
> 
> Here's my first.



Wow, very nice!


----------



## Docjeun

A friend of mine told me about this a few weeks ago and she is also doing what is called Zentangle, it looks interesting too.


----------



## stylemepretty

Pregnancy doesn't agree with her. She looks miserable.


----------



## Encore Hermes

If it sis splash, I think PS is involved and Carla is behind her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I'm afraid of what she'll do after she gives birth, full transformation to Bart Simpson.


----------



## Brandless

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a pretentious fool.




Yes, she walks like she thinks she's all great and fashionable. She'd look a hundred times better if she wore  looser maternity clothes.


----------



## Junkenpo

Her mouth looks the way mine feels after getting fillings. 

How can she even enunciate with it looking so swollen and frozen?


----------



## redney

caitlin1214 said:


> But it just looks like it doesn't fit. And doesn't fit seems to be the rule of thumb for all of her pregnancy dressing.



"Doesn't fit" is the rule of thumb for all her outfits, pregnancy or not.


----------



## JessicaKate89

stylemepretty said:


> Pregnancy doesn't agree with her. She looks miserable.




She looks great to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> I haven't colored for awhile, but when I was going through some health issues I colored so much; it was a tremendous help.
> 
> 
> 
> Copic markers are amazing! They blend! The paper in some adult books works well...but I also loved buying a little higher quality paper and making copies, so I could use the markers...and do my favorites more than once.
> 
> Stamps are also amazing to color with.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some snaps.....hmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: This was a stamp and copic markers.




That's beautiful, Twinkle!!!!


----------



## Stansy

I just saw this pic and had to think of Kimmi: time to fire the bodyguard!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Stansy said:


> I just saw this pic and had to think of Kimmi: time to fire the bodyguard!!




Lol damn!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww poor Kim carrying the baby in her hips of all places. Yikes!


She's trying. At least she removed the coverup so I'm gonna let her make it. Poor thing.


----------



## clydekiwi

Profile pic


----------



## michie

She should've never injected fat into her body then decided to bear kids. She looks like the dinosaur from "Toy Story".


----------



## berrydiva

Other than the fact that her daily uniform looks stupid and she constantly looks like shes disgusted that her body is changing without her control, she looks better this pregnancy than the last. 

Really wish she'd give the dusters and the see through tanks and that bra that she loves so much a rest.


----------



## labelwhore04

You know you went too far when your a$$ looks bigger than your 6month baby belly


----------



## summer2815

Encore Hermes said:


> If it sis splash, I think PS is involved and Carla is behind her.



I thought that was Carla. 

Carla's outfit is so simple yet stylish and chic at the same time.  Take lessons, Kim!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> She should've never injected fat into her body then decided to bear kids. She looks like the dinosaur from "Toy Story".





   what a visual!!


----------



## bag-princess

she will - i am sure - be consoled by the fact that she is now the queen of instagram!



*Beyonce is No Longer the Most Followed Person on Instagram*





Queen B is Queen of Instagram no more. Beyonce has officially been dethroned by the one and only Kim Kardashian.


With  a total of 44.1 million followers, Kardashian surpassed Beyonce's 44  million as of Monday (Aug. 24), reports Tech Insider. The site shared  Kardashian and Beyonce's exact numbers of followers, and the difference  isn't even 70,000 (Kardashian is at 44,005,604 with Beyonce  at 43,935,648).






Although the two have been neck and neck for a long time, Kardashian  seems to be gaining followers at a faster rate -- perhaps thanks to her  chest selfie to celebrate 42 million followers just a couple of weeks  ago. Kardashian has also posted about three times as many pictures as  Beyonce, sitting at a whopping 3,022 posts when she took  over Instagram's top spot.




https://www.yahoo.com/music/s/beyonce-no-longer-most-followed-person-instagram-130541924.html


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> She should've never injected fat into her body then decided to bear kids. She looks like the dinosaur from "Toy Story".


 


bag-princess said:


> what a visual!!


 
Dead...


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> she will - i am sure - be consoled by the fact that she is now the queen of instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> *Beyonce is No Longer the Most Followed Person on Instagram*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen B is Queen of Instagram no more. Beyonce has officially been dethroned by the one and only Kim Kardashian.
> 
> 
> With  a total of 44.1 million followers, Kardashian surpassed Beyonce's 44  million as of Monday (Aug. 24), reports Tech Insider. The site shared  Kardashian and Beyonce's exact numbers of followers, and the difference  isn't even 70,000 (Kardashian is at 44,005,604 with Beyonce  at 43,935,648).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the two have been neck and neck for a long time, Kardashian  seems to be gaining followers at a faster rate -- perhaps thanks to her  chest selfie to celebrate 42 million followers just a couple of weeks  ago. Kardashian has also posted about three times as many pictures as  Beyonce, sitting at a whopping 3,022 posts when she took  over Instagram's top spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/music/s/beyonce-no-longer-most-followed-person-instagram-130541924.html


What an accomplishment! To all those naysayers that say she does nothing and has no talent or skill, here's mud in your eye!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> What an accomplishment! To all those naysayers that say she does nothing and has no talent or skill, here's mud in your eye!





   i am so done with you guys this morning!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> She should've never injected fat into her body then decided to bear kids. She looks like the dinosaur from "Toy Story".


She totally does! :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> What an accomplishment! To all those naysayers that say she does nothing and has no talent or skill, here's mud in your eye!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> what a visual!!



Yes!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Stansy said:


> I just saw this pic and had to think of Kimmi: time to fire the bodyguard!!


Lol!


----------



## Jikena

labelwhore04 said:


> You know you went too far when your a$$ looks bigger than your 6month baby belly



Well said


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> You know you went too far when your a$$ looks bigger than your 6month baby belly



Exactly! If she'd left her a** alone she wouldn't look so bad. I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## redney

From TLo: http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/kim-kardashian-having-lunch-in-beverly-hills/







 Okay, lets explain whats apparently happening here. Miss Kim put on  a bra. Then she put on a sheer tank top. Then she put on a strapless  tube dress, but instead of wearing it _supra_ boobs, as God and the designer intended, she wore it _sub_ boobs, with the tank top tucked in.

 And yknow? Respect. Say whatever else you want to about her, shes a  celebrity who really knows her brand and is superhumanly rigorous about  adhering to it. Its why she usually refuses to wear maternity wear or  even clothes that tend to flatter her during her pregnancy. But this  really works for her current body while still maintaining that  Kardashian look. Its a clever solution. Even the shoes are more  flattering than a lot of the ones she tends to favor when shes  baby-baking. Not practical, mind you, but at least not cringe-inducing.

 Not so much on the shades (which look more appropriate for her mom)  or the choker. Whats the deal on the latter? She seems to be wearing  them a lot lately. Is this some drag queen trick to camouflage some  perceived pregnancy induced flaw, like an imaginary double chin or  something?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It'd help if she actually worse clothes that fit. Poor little baby is suffocating under all that tight pressure. (Ok, I know that can't happen but you get my point.)


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm curious to know what she looks like from the back. Haven't been able to find a photo but it looks like quite a few people were taking pics of her from behind.  Surely she is regretting the injections now.  Pregnancy is doing terrible things to her a$s ... and those lips!  :weird:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

labelwhore04 said:


> You know you went too far when your a$$ looks bigger than your 6month baby belly




Yep. Crazy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ye is going to receive the Video Vanguard award at the VMAs this Sunday. 

I refuse to watch this years awards because it will be the Taylor Swift show but congrats to him; it's well deserved.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> she will - i am sure - be consoled by the fact that she is now the queen of instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> *Beyonce is No Longer the Most Followed Person on Instagram*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen B is Queen of Instagram no more. Beyonce has officially been dethroned by the one and only Kim Kardashian.
> 
> 
> With  a total of 44.1 million followers, Kardashian surpassed Beyonce's 44  million as of Monday (Aug. 24), reports Tech Insider. The site shared  Kardashian and Beyonce's exact numbers of followers, and the difference  isn't even 70,000 (Kardashian is at 44,005,604 with Beyonce  at 43,935,648).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the two have been neck and neck for a long time, Kardashian  seems to be gaining followers at a faster rate -- perhaps thanks to her  chest selfie to celebrate 42 million followers just a couple of weeks  ago. Kardashian has also posted about three times as many pictures as  Beyonce, sitting at a whopping 3,022 posts when she took  over Instagram's top spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/music/s/beyonce-no-longer-most-followed-person-instagram-130541924.html




As Khloe would say "hi haters" [emoji30][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> *I'm curious to know what she looks like from the back. *Haven't been able to find a photo but it looks like quite a few people were taking pics of her from behind.  Surely she is regretting the injections now.  Pregnancy is doing terrible things to her a$s ... and those lips!  :weird:





you are a brave soul to even ponder that!!!  i have seen enough of kim from the back to know it's better not to think about it.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kanye West to Receive the Video Vanguard Award at the 2015 MTV VMAs*

No one man should have all that power! Kanye West has been named the 2015 recipient of the Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award at this years MTV Video Music Awards. 

The FourFiveSeconds rapper, 38, joins the likes of Beyonce and Justin Timberlake, who have previously taken home the acclaimed honor and gifted fans with lengthy medleys of their hit songs. 

Throughout his career, West has blended musical and visual artistry to powerful effect, the press release for the award reads.

In addition to his creative accomplishments, Kim Kardashians husband also holds a special place in VMAs history. In 2009, he infamously interrupted a young Taylor Swift while she was accepting the award for Best Female Video for You Belong With Me, besting Beyonces Single Ladies. 

At the time he declared, Yo Taylor, Im really happy for you, Imma let you finish, but Beyonce has one of the best videos of all time. 

The pair have since reconciled and were spotted getting chummy at this years Grammy Awards. 

"I feel like I wasnt ready to be friends with [West] until I felt like he had some sort of respect for me," the Bad Blood singer recently told Vanity Fair. "And he wasnt ready to be friends with me until he had some sort of respect for me  so it was the same issue, and we both reached the same place at the same time." 

The 2015 MTV VMAs airs Sunday, Aug. 30 at 9 p.m. ET on MTV. 

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ard-award-2015-mtv-vmas-2015258#ixzz3jr6CKruc


----------



## redney

So is he receiving the award for "Bound 2"? :lolots:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

redney said:


> So is he receiving the award for "Bound 2"? :lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> So is he receiving the award for "Bound 2"? :lolots:





:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

I hope someone walks on stage and tells him he doesn't deserve it....Kanye is a weirdo though...he might accept it, he might give it away, he might not accept it, he may stand on stage and not talk...who knows what expect with him. It will be crazytown for sure though


----------



## Lounorada

^ and I'm sure the Kardshian/Jenner-thot-parade will be there in full force trying to out-do each other with their ridiculous outfits and plastic body parts, making the show all about them.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh good gawd. I've heard it all now.

We've all heard of the pregnancy glow, but according toKim Kardashian there's another beauty benefit of expecting a child: pregnancy lips. The term, which the reality star and media mogul coined on her Instagram account today, refers to the fuller lips that she has been benefiting from during her second pregnancy. 








Kardashian shared several photos from her family trip to St. Barts last week, including one selfie where she is showing off her fuller pout to the camera, along with the caption "Pregnancy lips," and a kissing emoji (_above_). Not expecting, but still want the benefits of an amped up kisser? Follow these tips to _really_ fake one. 

http://www.instyle.com/news/kim-kardashian-pregnancy-lips-instagram


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I personally know a few women who had their lips swell during pregnancy so it does actually happen but in Kim's case it's probably those fillers more than anything else.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I personally know a few women who had their lips swell during pregnancy so it does actually happen but in Kim's case it's probably those fillers more than anything else.



Same here.  It's common. But we know cakes had some help way before the pregnancy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I personally know a few women who had their lips swell during pregnancy so it does actually happen but in Kim's case it's probably those fillers more than anything else.



Next thing we know, she'll try and tell us she has *pregnancy butt.*


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh good gawd. I've heard it all now.
> 
> We've all heard of the pregnancy glow, but according toKim Kardashian there's another beauty benefit of expecting a child: pregnancy lips. The term, which the reality star and media mogul coined on her Instagram account today, refers to the fuller lips that she has been benefiting from during her second pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Kardashian shared several photos from her family trip to St. Barts last week, including one selfie where she is showing off her fuller pout to the camera, along with the caption "Pregnancy lips," and a kissing emoji (_above_). Not expecting, but still want the benefits of an amped up kisser? Follow these tips to _really_ fake one.
> 
> http://www.instyle.com/news/kim-kardashian-pregnancy-lips-instagram



Oh good lord.  Hope Kylie's not knocked up then.


----------



## labelwhore04

Coach Lover Too said:


> Next thing we know, she'll try and tell us she has *pregnancy butt.*


----------



## sugarsam

stylemepretty said:


> I'm curious to know what she looks like from the back. Haven't been able to find a photo but it looks like quite a few people were taking pics of her from behind.  Surely she is regretting the injections now.  Pregnancy is doing terrible things to her a$s ... and those lips!  :weird:



Their are two pics of her from behind at zimbio.com. I would post but don't know how from my iPad.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I personally know a few women who had their lips swell during pregnancy so it does actually happen but in Kim's case it's probably those fillers more than anything else.



Exactly. Everyone I know who was pregnant got bigger lips.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

I saw Kendall Jenner's estee lauder commercial in which she was in a photoshoot. She actually had a really good stage presence and was not awkward. '

I wonder how enraged Kim is because I so badly think that everything Kendall is getting now Kim wanted so badly herself. I mean Kim was the one who released her own sex tape and in doing so  doomed herself to never marry quality guy. I think Kim thought she would be iconic as a result of it but that never happened. 

It feels like Kendall is getting rewarded while Kim paid the price.


----------



## redney

celeb_analyzer said:


> I saw Kendall Jenner's estee lauder commercial in which she was in a photoshoot. She actually had a really good stage presence and was not awkward. '
> 
> I wonder how enraged Kim is because I so badly think that everything Kendall is getting now Kim wanted so badly herself. I mean Kim was the one who released her own sex tape and in doing so  doomed herself to never marry quality guy. I think Kim thought she would be iconic as a result of it but that never happened.
> 
> It feels like Kendall is getting rewarded while Kim paid the price.



I read somewhere that Kris think Kylie will be a "bigger star" than Kim which is supposedly enraging Kim.

Kimmie, your money train is ending and PMK is jumping onto her next big paycheck.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think with Kim's lips it's the same as with her a$$... She's had things done to it and the pregnancy swelling exaggerates the effect.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian hasn't been afraid to showcase her ever increasing assets as she goes further into her pregnancy with her second child.

But it was her mother Kris Jenner who was going for the plunge on Tuesday when the pair enjoyed a lunch date together.

The Kardashian matriarch  was even spotted checking out how she was fairing in the decolletage off, stealing a glimpse at the 34-year-old's cleavage as they made their way into Chin Chin restaurant in Calabasas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...run-money-sheer-daring-top.html#ixzz3jsW7ITJj


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jesus. I feel so uncomfortable every time I see Kim


----------



## knasarae

Omg, Kim please stop with the caped crusader.


----------



## caitlin1214

Coach Lover Too said:


> Next thing we know, she'll try and tell us she has *pregnancy butt.*



She must be pregnant all the time then!


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> I think with Kim's lips it's the same as with her a$$... She's had things done to it and the pregnancy swelling exaggerates the effect.




THIS!

Like others said - it does indeed happen but when you have already been adding to them being pregnant only makes it worse!


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> I read somewhere that Kris think Kylie will be a "bigger star" than Kim which is supposedly enraging Kim.
> 
> Kimmie, your money train is ending and PMK is jumping onto her next big paycheck.



Yes! Kakes is "over the hill" in Kris' mind as to keeping her brand of sexy a money maker for the long haul . But Kylie is only 18 (regardless how old she looks) and Kris probably figures that she has 10 solid years of $$$$ making as an air head sex object.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The work around her mouth is really noticeable in those photos above.

I've given up commenting on her pregnancy fashion. There's only so many times my fingers can type "hot mess" and "atrocious" without RSI setting in.


----------



## bisousx

VickyB said:


> Yes! Kakes is "over the hill" in Kris' mind as to keeping her brand of sexy a money maker for the long haul . But Kylie is only 18 (regardless how old she looks) and Kris probably figures that she has 10 solid years of $$$$ making as an air head sex object.



I think Kim really is over the hill. It's Kylie's world now.


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> I think Kim really is over the hill. It's Kylie's world now.



Sure is looking like that. Kakes must be on the verge of a major breakdown.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She looks like octomom


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I think Kim really is over the hill. It's Kylie's world now.



Crazy... but true.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Crazy... but true.



In a sick way, I'm a bit happy for Kylie  that she found a way to work around her mediocrity and make a name for herself instead of giving up on life like Rob did. 

She just needs to ditch the bf,  use her social media fame and make a few wise investments.

Idk, my friends have worked with Kylie before and have said she is a very sweet girl. I have a soft spot for nice people.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Pandoravuitton said:


> She looks like octomom




totally forgot about her, but you are right!


----------



## stylemepretty

Her hair is always slicked down. It's never loose and natural looking. Maybe because it isn't hers? :wondering


----------



## pukasonqo

VickyB said:


> Sure is looking like that. Kakes must be on the verge of a major breakdown.




naked post pregnancy pics will help her feel better (and scare the beeyezus out of us)


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Sure is looking like that. Kakes must be on the verge of a major breakdown.



I can't imagine what she'll do once she finally breaks.


----------



## qudz104

bisousx said:


> In a sick way, I'm a bit happy for Kylie  that she found a way to work around her mediocrity and make a name for herself instead of giving up on life like Rob did.
> 
> 
> 
> She just needs to ditch the bf,  use her social media fame and make a few wise investments.
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, my friends have worked with Kylie before and have said she is a very sweet girl. I have a soft spot for nice people.




Yes, I think for starters she really should dump tyga and focus on herself and making herself a bigger star.. Or at the least find a better (richer, more popular etc) bf!


----------



## berrydiva

qudz104 said:


> Yes, I think for starters she really should dump tyga and focus on herself and making herself a bigger star.. Or at the least find a better (richer, more popular etc) bf!



Too late. She like Khloe made their lane. They're high profile thots.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

stylemepretty said:


> Her hair is always slicked down. It's never loose and natural looking. Maybe because it isn't hers? :wondering



I'd think the opposite of its slicked and not down. 

Or maybe because since she's wearing all those clothes and don't want to add more heat by wearing her hair down.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Their outfits are always so depressing...


----------



## Bzemom

I can't take Kylie seriously. I just see a kid that had to grow up too fast with little supervision from her mother other than booking gigs. I don't doubt she is a nice person, I just don't like that she is pushed to be Kim 2.0.  

Kim is an original. She and her mother built their empire, sacrificed  their souls and they enjoy every minute. Kim isn't going anywhere. She is a piece of pop culture that will stay famous because people enjoy trash talking about her, and doesn't mind as long it brings in money.


----------



## Lounorada

I knew Kim reminded me of something... 










 tumblr







Hobbits!


----------



## Deco




----------



## berrydiva

I don't like laughing at a pregnant woman but that's funny as hell. She does it to herself...shouldn't have injected all of that fat into her backside.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> I knew Kim reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> Hobbits!



Good lord, she looks like she threw on a ratty and torn bedsheet to go outside and pick up the newspaper, wtf???


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I knew Kim reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbits!


----------



## sabrunka

YSoLovely said:


>




Lol! I love that scene.


----------



## Encore Hermes

It took several days but Brian Prahl finally finished his work on the 
St. Bart's bikini series




US
Adding




US


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO he removed _all_ back fat rolls?! She has plenty of those even when she's not pregnant!


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> I knew Kim reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbits!




To the corner[emoji117]


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> To the corner[emoji117]


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23]


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> It took several days but Brian Prahl finally finished his work on the
> St. Bart's bikini series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US
> Adding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US



Brian's gotta brush up on his Photoshop skills. Pretty bad, especially the top one.


----------



## Lounorada

The dark outline all around her body is such a photoshop giveaway. There must have been _a lot_ to photoshop if it has taken several days...
She looks embalmed, completely unnatural.




tumblr


----------



## Encore Hermes

Like she has a tumor growing out of the bottom of her neck on her left side. 
He forgot to smooth the bikini strap cutting into the flesh. Look straight down from her left ear, see the bump?
And her left thigh looks off where it attaches


----------



## AECornell

Well, she is a hobbit, haha.



Lounorada said:


> I knew Kim reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbits!


----------



## berrydiva

Does her phone case have lights around the edges?

ETA: Just found it...looks like the LuMee phone case. I'm fascinated...if I was into selfies, I'd be all over this.


----------



## celeb_analyzer

Bzemom said:


> I can't take Kylie seriously. I just see a kid that had to grow up too fast with little supervision from her mother other than booking gigs. I don't doubt she is a nice person, I just don't like that she is pushed to be Kim 2.0.
> 
> Kim is an original. She and her mother built their empire, sacrificed  their souls and they enjoy every minute. Kim isn't going anywhere. She is a piece of pop culture that will stay famous because people enjoy trash talking about her, and doesn't mind as long it brings in money.



I think Kim does being mind. Part of the reason she steps out every day in a new outfit I think is that she is hoping one day she will have her 'wow' moment. To this day she hasn't worn an outfit that is iconic. I mean Angelina Jolie in that black leather dress was amazing. Megan fox lifting that car in transformers was iconic. Marilyn Monroe had countless iconic outfits.  Kim doesn't even look put together half the time. I think kim and kris are really after the approval of 'white' america and they won't stop till they get it. Little do they know they never will. They will date black men but this doesn't mean they care about black culture.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> I think Kim does being mind. Part of the reason she steps out every day in a new outfit I think is that she is hoping one day she will have her 'wow' moment. To this day she hasn't worn an outfit that is iconic. I mean Angelina Jolie in that black leather dress was amazing. Megan fox lifting that car in transformers was iconic. Marilyn Monroe had countless iconic outfits.  Kim doesn't even look put together half the time. I think kim and kris are really after the approval of 'white' america and they won't stop till they get it. Little do they know they never will. They will date black men but this doesn't mean they care about black culture.



I'm drawing a blank at both the Meagan Fox and Angelina iconic moments. Pics?

Why black folk culure being brought into this Harpo?


----------



## celeb_analyzer

berrydiva said:


> Why black folk culure being brought into this Harpo?



Nothing racial intended. But it is obvious that the Kardashians do not care about anything regarding black culture. Hell Kim went through as many procedures and makeup tricks to look less ethnic. 

Just because a white woman dates a black man, that does not mean she cannot be racist, if not in an overt way.


----------



## berrydiva

celeb_analyzer said:


> Nothing racial intended. But it is obvious that the Kardashians do not care about anything regarding black culture. Hell Kim went through as many procedures and makeup tricks to look less ethnic.
> 
> Just because a white woman dates a black man, that does not mean she cannot be racist, if not in an overt way.



Again, what does the black culture have to do with this or do you think this is a "cool" trendy talking point for your obsessed Kim K analysis?

I do have time for a read.


----------



## khriseeee

Wow what bad photoshopping skills, or he had a really bad photo to begin with!


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm sure Brian earned his money on those bikini pics. I hate to imagine what they looked like before he worked his photoshop magic.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Brandless

Encore Hermes said:


> It took several days but Brian Prahl finally finished his work on the
> St. Bart's bikini series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US
> Adding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US




I think Brian reversed her front and back[emoji6]Don't her photos with tight clothes on show her butt to be bigger than her pregnant belly?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I wonder if she really belives she looks like this when she looks in the mirror. Or if she truly realizes this is all fake.


----------



## whimsic

Where's the remaining 3/4 of her @ss?


----------



## charmesh

hollieplus2 said:


> I wonder if she really belives she looks like this when she looks in the mirror. Or if she truly realizes this is all fake.


Have you seen how she dresses? I doubt she is looking in many mirrors.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

So is she still due in December?   She just looks like she could be 7-8 months right now.....unless she is really carrying twins.


----------



## pixiejenna

hollieplus2 said:


> I wonder if she really belives she looks like this when she looks in the mirror. Or if she truly realizes this is all fake.



I'm sure she thinks they are real, it's like reverse body dysmorphia usually people with body dysmorphia think they are bigger than they really are she thinks she's smaller than she really is.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never one to shy away from an opportunity to showcase her voluptuous figure - even when pregnant.

And Kim Kardashian was certain to up the fashion ante on Tuesday night as she attended James Harden's birthday yacht party in Marina Del Rey, California.

The gorgeous 34-year-old, who is pregnant with her second child, brought her husband Kanye West along to the party hosted by her little sister Khloe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Khloe-s-lavish-yacht-party.html#ixzz3k3dNC0Mw


----------



## michie

She still live with her mama?


----------



## Encore Hermes

The men are morphing into one person, no hair, facial hair, chains. 
I see what you are doing PMK........


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> The men are morphing into one person, no hair, facial hair, chains.
> *I see what you are doing PMK........*


----------



## Sarni

Kim looks horrible as per usual!!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

At least she left her long coat at home


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ation-with-cousins-penelope-and-mason-2015278

*Kanye West's Lookalike Daughter North West Enjoys Sun-Filled Vacation With Cousins Penelope and Mason Disick: See the Adorable Photos*

Tiny tot adventures! Little North West happily splished and splashed at the beach during a playdate as the Kardashian-Jenner clan vacationed in St. Barts earlier this month. Joining in on her fun were cousins Mason, 5, and Penelope Disick, 3.

The cute 2-year-old daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West played in the water and swam in the waves on Thursday, Aug. 20, while wearing a white one-piece swimsuit and a big smile. Nori, who looks so much like her famous dad, also kept her hair up in a tiny ballerina bun. 

Earlier in the week, Penelope, whose mom is eldest Kardashian sister, Kourtney, and North even met a real-life mermaid while dressed in matching mermaid outfits themselves.

Nori is very active, a source said of Kim, who is pregnant with baby No. 2, a boy, and Kanyes only daughter. North cant wait to be a big sister and feels Kims belly.

And even though Kim, 34, spent some time strolling solo along the beach in a copper-colored bikini, the mom-to-be never let Nori stray too far out of her sight.

Kim is a mother first, a source told Us.

The mother-daughter pair were spotted out later that evening for a girls night dinner date. North traded in her white swimsuit for a white dress, while mom Kim opted for a low-cut gray dress that hugged her curves, overlain with a long red wrap.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never one to shy away from an opportunity to showcase her voluptuous figure - even when pregnant.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was certain to up the fashion ante on Tuesday night as she attended James Harden's birthday yacht party in Marina Del Rey, California.
> 
> The gorgeous 34-year-old, who is pregnant with her second child, brought her husband Kanye West along to the party hosted by her little sister Khloe.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Khloe-s-lavish-yacht-party.html#ixzz3k3dNC0Mw





it's a miracle the boat did not capsize when she stepped on it. 






Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ation-with-cousins-penelope-and-mason-2015278
> 
> 
> 
> *&#8220;Kim is a mother first,&#8221; *a source told Us.







this made me giggle!!!  sounds like something they say in movie so that they don't curse and say the real word!!


----------



## Sasha2012

So Kim may have a hysterectomy.


http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...nant-infertility-placenta-accreta-c-magazine/

*Kim Kardashian West: My Fertility Struggles Took the Fun out of Trying to Conceive*

Weeks before her daughter turned 2, Kim Kardashian West confirmed North would soon be a big sister.

But the mom-to-be says in the September issue of C Magazine that the announcement came more than a year after she and husband Kanye West first began trying for a second child.

I had so many complications. I had this condition called placenta accreta. There were a couple little operations to fix all that, so that created a little hole in my uterus, which I think made it really tough to get pregnant again, she explains.

It was a long road. I would go to the doctor in Beverly Hills every day at five in the morning to get tested to see if I was ovulating.

In the revealing cover story celebrating the magazines 10th anniversary, Kardashian West admits she was forced to keep track of when she was ovulating and the strict schedule took the fun out of getting pregnant.

Keep up with Kim Kardashian in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.
Im like, Im ovulating, get home now! Hed be like, Wait, Im in the studio,  she recalls.

In addition to her doctors appointments, Kardashian West tried other avenues to help her conceive. I was trying everything: I did acupuncture and got a nutritionist to eat healthier, thinking that was an issue, she shares.

Although Kardashian West, 34, did eventually get pregnant  she and West will welcome a son in December  the possibility of a third child could be nonexistent.

They think Ill have placenta accreta again, so if the placenta grows a little bit deeper than it did last time, then they are prepared to have my uterus removed, which is a little scary for me, the Keeping Up with the Kardashians star explains. I think were just gonna go day by day, see how overwhelming it is, and see how the delivery goes.

But her fertility struggles havent been the only difference between her first and second pregnancies. After being widely criticized for her fashion choices while pregnant with North, Kardashian West has decided to take a new approach this time around.

The first time I was pregnant, Kanye and I were dating and I was just being introduced to the world of fashion. I wanted to work with a bunch of different stylists, and when you work with a new stylist, everyone wants to possess your look, she explains. They wanted me in really outrageous things, and really fashion-y things. It probably wasnt the time to be experimenting.

Then the couple decided to take their style into their own hands and chose pieces that worked best for them.

After that, Kanye and I were just like, Lets do it ourselves. It was mainly him figuring it out  what my look was and what I was comfortable in, she says. So now Ive had two years to really come into my own and have my own style.

The mom-to-be now opts for a more simple look, she adds. I figured out a formula of what works, Kardashian West explains. I also feel lucky that, as of right now, I dont feel like Im gonna get preeclampsia again, which last time [contributed to] not only the weight, but also the swelling that everyone would make fun of, not understanding that I had this condition.

She continues, It was the worst! I couldnt help it, and everyone would say, She cant stop eating. I delivered at 180, and they were like, Shes 210 pounds. Shes getting dumped because shes too fat, and all these ridiculous stories. It really took a toll after the fact, when I was losing weight.

As Kardashian West worked out to get her body before baby back  the reality star gained 50 lbs. during her pregnancy  she realized that her shape wasnt the only thing that had changed over time.

It changed the way I viewed wanting my picture taken. Before I was always smiling, and so into being out and about, she recalls. After I had the baby, I was like, These are the same people that made fun of me, and posted the stories that were so awful, calling me fat for something I couldnt control. I dont want to smile for them. I dont want to be out. 

She adds, Even if I was more confident, I just didnt feel like being that girl who was going to be smiling for every photo. It changed my mood; it changed who I was; it changed my personality a lot.

Despite her new outlook, Kardashian West admits the paparazzi have been really respectful when shes out with her family, allowing both her and her sister Kourtney Kardashian to keep their childrens lives relatively normal.

Thats probably why I can take [North] to ballet and things that she enjoys, because I feel like there has been a boundary that weve set, she says. Its about teaching our kids that its a different world; theres social media where you can be scrutinized  but it can be hard on your soul when you are so scrutinized. So its just about raising strong children. I would pray that whoever we bring into this life could handle this lifestyle, and I really believe they can. They chose us because they can.

Kardashian West notes that being a mother to 2-year-old daughter North has helped her learn to prioritize her personal life.

When I was pregnant with [North], I thought, My life is so hectic  how am I gonna take her to ballet classes and soccer? she shares. I had these visions of all the things I did growing up, and I was really freaked out. And when it happens, you just instinctively know how to do it.

The step back from the spotlight during her first pregnancy paid off: While taking some time for herself, Kardashian West felt a sudden burst of inspiration.

I was forced to take a break for awhile, I never liked downtime, but I decided I enjoyed it  thats when the fun ideas come about. I felt like I was, I dont want to say overexposed, but I had too many different projects, she recalls.

When I was brainstorming on my maternity leave, thats when one of my greatest projects, the video game, came about. And thats also when the book concept came  I was sitting there going through old photos, organizing my desktop.


----------



## redney

michie said:


> She still live with her mama?



 bah hahahaha just spit out my drink!


----------



## michie

That thing said "maternity leave"...lol. Nice to see she now admits to plastering her name on everything.

I just can't with her and Kanye believing they are fashionistas, tho. She's really talking like she's not a laughing stock in ill-fitting "couture" clothing.


----------



## Wildflower22

Sasha2012 said:


> Then the couple decided to take their style into their own hands and chose pieces that worked best for them.
> 
> 
> 
> After that, Kanye and I were just like, Lets do it ourselves. It was mainly him figuring it out  what my look was and what I was comfortable in, she says. So now Ive had two years to really come into my own and have my own style.




This is so sad to me [emoji22] She's being controlled and Kanye has manipulated her to think she's in control, when he's the one pulling the strings.


----------



## AECornell

Whoops - posted in the wrong thread! Same family, different trash.


----------



## Jikena

Kim's body would look so good without that butt... I've said it before but it's just really sad.


----------



## Sarni

Awww @ north....finally a "kardashian"who knows how to have fun at the beach!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ation-with-cousins-penelope-and-mason-2015278
> 
> *Kanye West's Lookalike Daughter North West Enjoys Sun-Filled Vacation With Cousins Penelope and Mason Disick: See the Adorable Photos*
> 
> Tiny tot adventures! Little North West happily splished and splashed at the beach during a playdate as the Kardashian-Jenner clan vacationed in St. Barts earlier this month. Joining in on her fun were cousins Mason, 5, and Penelope Disick, 3.
> 
> The cute 2-year-old daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West played in the water and swam in the waves on Thursday, Aug. 20, while wearing a white one-piece swimsuit and a big smile. Nori, who looks so much like her famous dad, also kept her hair up in a tiny ballerina bun.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Penelope, whose mom is eldest Kardashian sister, Kourtney, and North even met a real-life mermaid while dressed in matching mermaid outfits themselves.
> 
> &#8220;Nori is very active,&#8221; a source said of Kim, who is pregnant with baby No. 2, a boy, and Kanye&#8217;s only daughter. &#8220;North can&#8217;t wait to be a big sister and feels Kim&#8217;s belly.&#8221;
> 
> And even though Kim, 34, spent some time strolling solo along the beach in a copper-colored bikini, the mom-to-be never let Nori stray too far out of her sight.
> 
> &#8220;Kim is a mother first,&#8221; a source told Us.
> 
> The mother-daughter pair were spotted out later that evening for a girls&#8217; night dinner date. North traded in her white swimsuit for a white dress, while mom Kim opted for a low-cut gray dress that hugged her curves, overlain with a long red wrap.





North ain't America's baby!!! - Kanye West, Walking Contradiction


I'm disappointed in Kanye, tbh. Selling your daughter out to US Weekly? Really? Do they need the money that bad?


----------



## michie

^They can't be that desperate. Magazines aren't paying much for pics anymore and pics of North and Kim are a dime a dozen. Nothing exclusive about this.


----------



## Sasha2012

michie said:


> ^They can't be that desperate. Magazines aren't paying much for pics anymore and pics of North and Kim are a dime a dozen. Nothing exclusive about this.



Funny you say that because it is a US Magazine Exlusive and the pics are by their usual vacation photographer Brian Prahl so they were post likely paid.


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> Funny you say that because it is a US Magazine Exlusive and the pics are by their usual vacation photographer Brian Prahl so they were post likely paid.



Right. Exactly what I'm saying, tho. You can see them everywhere, every day. They're not getting paid a mil for this BS. They're so overexposed it's not even funny. 

But this, LMAO:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/27/9217377/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-chad-hurley-proposal-settlement

*Kim and Kanye settle lawsuit against YouTube co-founder for $440,000*

Nearly two years after their bombastic fairytale proposal in San Francisco's AT&T Park, Kanye West and Kim Kardashian have won a settlement from the tech pioneer who secretly filmed it for his flopping startup. West and Kardashian's suit against YouTube co-founder Chad Hurley will be dismissed once Hurley pays the couple $440,000. Hurley taped the festivities and released the resulting video on MixBit, his collaborative video editing app, despite signing a confidentiality agreement. The footage was quickly reposted by TMZ.

It would be touching if West and Kardashian were moved to legal action by sheer fury after Hurley compromised the sanctity of their nascent union, but they had a financial stake in that footage  they were planning to sell an exclusive document of the proposal to E!. (The full, sanctioned version of the proposal ultimately aired on Keeping Up with the Kardashians in 2014.) Hurley's violation of their privacy also may have stung more if it propelled MixBit to App Store glory; it hasn't. To his credit, Hurley seems to be taking the settlement in stride:


*Chad Hurley* &#8207;@Chad_Hurley  9 hours ago
Breaking!  I'm matching the Kimye settlement with an additional $440k to my foundation that will reward selfless individuals. Stay tuned!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian may have invented the phenomenon of the belfie, thanks to her fabulous and famous derriere.

But on Thursday, Kris Jenner, 59, proved that the trait is genetic and her 34-year-old daughter Kim owes her a debt of gratitude.

The pair were spotted filming the family's reality show in Calabasas as they put their voluptuous curves on display in figure-hugging dresses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-step-skintight-dresses.html#ixzz3k49WnrLU


----------



## berrydiva

Why does her cleavage always have to be on display? I like that dress on her but then again I'm a fan of pregnant women wearing fitted clothing. Nothing can be done about her behind at this point so this is the best it's going to look in clothes...I wonder if she's going to lipo some of it out.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian may have invented the phenomenon of the belfie, thanks to her fabulous and famous derriere.
> 
> But on Thursday, Kris Jenner, 59, proved that the trait is genetic and her 34-year-old daughter Kim owes her a debt of gratitude.
> 
> The pair were spotted filming the family's reality show in Calabasas as they put their voluptuous curves on display in figure-hugging dresses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-step-skintight-dresses.html#ixzz3k49WnrLU



Serious question for ya'll: if Kakes wanted to, could all the fat deposits be sucked out of her a$$ leaving her with a normal healthy asset? Would she need multi surgeries to get her a$$ back to an acceptable normal state? TIA!


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Serious question for ya'll: if Kakes wanted to, could all the fat deposits be sucked out of her a$$ leaving her with a normal healthy asset? Would she need multi surgeries to get her a$$ back to an acceptable normal state? TIA!


She just needs to lipo it out and have the doctor sculpt her butt so it can look more like it did in her Reggie days (which was her best looking rump IMO). She really needs to have it match her thighs so it can be believable.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> She just needs to lipo it out and have the doctor sculpt her butt so it can look more like it did in her Reggie days (which was her best looking rump IMO). She really needs to have it match her thighs so it can be believable.



Thanks so much! Which brings me to her unfortunate thighs...are they "God given"  or just a casualty of the major a$$ fat injections???? They look like ham hocks. TIA!


----------



## dangerouscurves

AECornell said:


> Whoops - posted in the wrong thread! Same family, different trash.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] what's the other family?


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Why does her cleavage always have to be on display? I like that dress on her but then again I'm a fan of pregnant women wearing fitted clothing. Nothing can be done about her behind at this point so this is the best it's going to look in clothes...I wonder if she's going to lipo some of it out.




That money maker is far too gone. Can you imagine all that excess skin after the lipo? It's too late.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

That nose ugh


----------



## stylemepretty

Dear God her a$s is so unfortunate looking. :weird:


----------



## caitlin1214

This past weekend, my brother and his wife celebrated their first wedding anniversary. In an e-mail to both of them, I said "You guys lasted 5.07 Kardashians. Here's to many more!" 

(Technically, 72 goes into 365 5.069444... times, but I rounded up.)


My brother replied with, "We made it!" 


I knew I wanted to use the Kardashian joke at some point during their wedding, but I figured I was already quoting Guns 'N Roses's Patience in my rehearsal dinner speech, so there wasn't room for it then.


----------



## Sasha2012

caitlin1214 said:


> This past weekend, my brother and his wife celebrated their first wedding anniversary. In an e-mail to both of them, I said "You guys lasted 5.07 Kardashians. Here's to many more!"
> 
> (Technically, 72 goes into 365 5.069444... times, but I rounded up.)
> 
> 
> My brother replied with, "We made it!"
> 
> 
> I knew I wanted to use the Kardashian joke at some point during their wedding, but I figured I was already quoting Guns 'N Roses's Patience in my rehearsal dinner speech, so there wasn't room for it then.



They also lasted 159.37 Spears. Remember Britney Spears was married 55 hours to Jason Alexander.


----------



## AECornell

Haha I posted a picture of Kylie and after I was like "waaaait a second, I don't see the other pictures posted above." Whoops! 



dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] what's the other family?


----------



## Stansy

What the heck is a "belfie"? A b!tch selfie? Serious question.


----------



## YSoLovely

Stansy said:


> What the heck is a "belfie"? A b!tch selfie? Serious question.




A butt selfie. 

Remember that pic of her in her white bikini?


----------



## Stansy

Thanks! I was first thinking it might be something like a "asselfie", but this sounds like an insurance company... [emoji4]


----------



## Stansy

P.S. You mean the sandy white bikini... I am just throwing up a little in my mouth... [emoji21][emoji87][emoji85][emoji86]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> Serious question for ya'll: if Kakes wanted to, could all the fat deposits be sucked out of her a$$ leaving her with a normal healthy asset? Would she need multi surgeries to get her a$$ back to an acceptable normal state? TIA!



I asked this the other day too. I didn't know if her a** was permanent like that or not. If she has any sense, she'll try and put it back the way it was!  She seriously looks so deformed with it like that.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Thanks so much! Which brings me to her unfortunate thighs...are they "God given"  or just a casualty of the major a$$ fat injections???? They look like ham hocks. TIA!



I think there a casualty of her injections. I was curious what would happen to her over time...looks like the fat spreads.


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I asked this the other day too. I didn't know if her a** was permanent like that or not. If she has any sense, she'll try and put it back the way it was!  She seriously looks so deformed with it like that.



How can they put it back, I wonder, without lots of scars?


----------



## GaitreeS

Sorry I made fun of your coats Kim, please go back to wearing them


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> How can they put it back, I wonder, without lots of scars?



I dunno, but at the rate she's going, she's gonna end up looking like a Hot Air Balloon soon!


----------



## ByeKitty

VickyB said:


> Thanks so much! Which brings me to her unfortunate thighs...are they "God given"  or just a casualty of the major a$$ fat injections???? They look like ham hocks. TIA!



Can you show me a picture of where her thighs look like ham hocks? I always thought they were rather proportunate to the rest of her if you just block out the fake diaper a$$...


----------



## bunnyr

ByeKitty said:


> Can you show me a picture of where her thighs look like ham hocks? I always thought they were rather proportunate to the rest of her if you just block out the fake diaper a$$...




She has thick thighs and her proportions doesn't help with the stumpiness


----------



## Lounorada

Honestly...










Zimbio
...I have never seen an a$$ hang so low where it's nearly touching the back of the knee. It's so long and saggy and absolutely tragic that she paid money, _actual money_ for it. Great choice, Kim *insert sarcasm*


----------



## Sasha2012

She's expecting her a baby boy around Christmas time and Kim Kardashian proudly showed off her curves while on holiday in St Barts last Thursday.

The 34-year-old looked incredible as she showcased her changing shape while on her family break as she wore a skimpy gold triangle bikini which had tie sides. 

With her raven locks tousled and falling down past her shoulders, the wife of rapper Kanye West, who is pregnant with their second child, took selfies as she topped up her tan on the idyllic isle. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...autiful-baby-bump-St-Barts.html#ixzz3k8c0IHJ2


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I need to see the original, non photoshopped pics before I give Kris props for looking like that good in a bikini. Brian Paul most certainly earns his keep...

North is just pure adorableness. She's seriously the cutest thing waking. If Kanye and Kim did nothing else right, they made a beautiful child.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Honestly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio
> ...I have never seen an a$$ hang so low where it's nearly touching the back of the knee. It's so long and saggy and absolutely tragic that she paid money, _actual money_ for it. Great choice, Kim *insert sarcasm*



Wow, that's a very visible Photoshop line all the way down her back and over that huge behind. 

PMK isn't gonna write a check for that amateur ish.


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Wow, that's a very visible Photoshop line all the way down her back and over that huge behind.
> 
> PMK isn't gonna write a check for that amateur ish.




that bodyguard certainly has earned his money if he gets a daily view of kimbo's "shapely" a#%^ in all its non PSed glory


----------



## Stansy

They were on a boat and the kids didn't wear a swimming west (no pun intended)?

And her a$$ is just tragic. I have said it before: it is not an a$$ett, it is a huge liability!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been reveling in her blooming body as she goes through her second pregnancy with her unborn son.

And Kim Kardashian demonstrated she also has a sense of humour when it comes to the changes that happen to a lady's physique when a woman is preparing to give birth.

The 34-year-old, who showed off her pregnancy curves in a gold coloured bikini, also posted a cheeky shot of herself to her Twitter account on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-chest-suggestive-emojis.html#ixzz3k9UfPhiS


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Put the phone down!! Someone needs to detonate a Kardashian-specific EMP and knock out their ability to use social media for a week. 

Social media is like virgin's blood to these fame vampires. Give them 7 days without it - they'd shrivel up from lack of attention.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Honestly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio
> ...I have never seen an a$$ hang so low where it's nearly touching the back of the knee. It's so long and saggy and absolutely tragic that she paid money, _actual money_ for it. Great choice, Kim *insert sarcasm*



Omg this can't be real. There's no way someone's behind actually looks that bad. I've never seen anything like it in my life


----------



## redney

Really? Baby bottles? Kimmie isn't gonna breastfeed, who is she kidding.


----------



## Jikena

I don't understand this woman. Posting that kind of picture online for everyone, literally, everyone, to see... You know who I'd send that to ? My BOYFRIEND. AND THAT'S IT. God.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She's trying to say 'Got Milk'. So tacky.


----------



## vuittonGirl

I truly wonder if mama Kris really look that good. She popped like 6 kids. Or PS game is so good.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Beverly Hills (August 28)


----------



## chloebagfreak

She is always looking down. Or at her phone. 
What kind of outfit is this? Looks like pajama long underwear. Ugh.

Btw...it's like 102 degrees here in Ca. right now . Most people would pass out from heat stroke in those coats!


----------



## redney

Is that a Kanye konkoction? Simply dreadful.


----------



## pukasonqo

the face on the woman in the second pic says it all: WTF?
and where did the baby bump migrated to?


----------



## stylemepretty

Her body is fascinating. For all the wrong reasons.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's expecting her a baby boy around Christmas time and Kim Kardashian proudly showed off her curves while on holiday in St Barts last Thursday.
> 
> The 34-year-old looked incredible as she showcased her changing shape while on her family break as she wore a skimpy gold triangle bikini which had tie sides.
> 
> With her raven locks tousled and falling down past her shoulders, the wife of rapper Kanye West, who is pregnant with their second child, took selfies as she topped up her tan on the idyllic isle.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...autiful-baby-bump-St-Barts.html#ixzz3k8c0IHJ2



ByeKitty - those thighs sure look like ham hocks to me in these bikini shots and we know  these pics are uber photo shopped.


----------



## shiny_things

I honestly find this whole selfie culture so sad. Whatever happened to enjoying a moment without having to take a selfie? Kim must miss so many great moments because she's constantly trying to find the right selfie shot. I remember visiting the 9/11 memorial and seeing people taking stupid pouting selfies at the waterfalls. Show some damn respect! WE were on holiday erlier this year and we were watching dolphins and whales at sunset, one of those perfect moments and the amount of people standing around on their phones texting or on social media or taking selfies was ridiculous. You only live once, enjoy these moments you my never get again.

Sometimes I long for a time before social media and cameraphones. For that reason the only technology I take with me on holiday is my camera and maybe an IPod for the journey.


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian may have invented the phenomenon of the belfie, thanks to her fabulous and famous derriere.
> 
> But on Thursday, Kris Jenner, 59, proved that the trait is genetic and her 34-year-old daughter Kim owes her a debt of gratitude.
> 
> The pair were spotted filming the family's reality show in Calabasas as they put their voluptuous curves on display in figure-hugging dresses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-step-skintight-dresses.html#ixzz3k49WnrLU



This is a joke right?


----------



## Lounorada

That grey outfit is fugly. Wearing her tops tucked into her leggings like that is not a flattering look.

Also, I spy full length spanx under those leggings. 
Uncomfortable looking is an understatement.


----------



## Jikena

shiny_things said:


> I honestly find this whole selfie culture so sad. Whatever happened to enjoying a moment without having to take a selfie? Kim must miss so many great moments because she's constantly trying to find the right selfie shot. I remember visiting the 9/11 memorial and seeing people taking stupid pouting selfies at the waterfalls. Show some damn respect! WE were on holiday erlier this year and we were watching dolphins and whales at sunset, one of those perfect moments and the amount of people standing around on their phones texting or on social media or taking selfies was ridiculous. You only live once, enjoy these moments you my never get again.
> 
> Sometimes I long for a time before social media and cameraphones. For that reason the only technology I take with me on holiday is my camera and maybe an IPod for the journey.




I agree with you. Plus, when you take pictures, you end up never looking at them. I went to the zoo with my boyfriend, it's a zoo where animals are completely free and you drive on the road and get to see wild animals like tigers etc. But what were everyone doing in their cars ? Filming and taking pictures. Really ? You're just missing the moment for a picture or a video that you will NEVER watch again. When I was there I took one picture, of an ostrich (because it was attacking our car and it was looking at me through the window  so cool), and it's somewhere on my computer and I've never looked at it since. So, stop filming and picturing uselessly and enjoy the damn moment !!


----------



## lizmil

Jikena said:


> I agree with you. Plus, when you take pictures, you end up never looking at them. I went to the zoo with my boyfriend, it's a zoo where animals are completely free and you drive on the road and get to see wild animals like tigers etc. But what were everyone doing in their cars ? Filming and taking pictures. Really ? You're just missing the moment for a picture or a video that you will NEVER watch again. When I was there I took one picture, of an ostrich (because it was attacking our car and it was looking at me through the window  so cool), and it's somewhere on my computer and I've never looked at it since. So, stop filming and picturing uselessly and enjoy the damn moment !!



Thank you, this all day!


----------



## dangerouscurves

shiny_things said:


> I honestly find this whole selfie culture so sad. Whatever happened to enjoying a moment without having to take a selfie? Kim must miss so many great moments because she's constantly trying to find the right selfie shot. I remember visiting the 9/11 memorial and seeing people taking stupid pouting selfies at the waterfalls. Show some damn respect! WE were on holiday erlier this year and we were watching dolphins and whales at sunset, one of those perfect moments and the amount of people standing around on their phones texting or on social media or taking selfies was ridiculous. You only live once, enjoy these moments you my never get again.
> 
> Sometimes I long for a time before social media and cameraphones. For that reason the only technology I take with me on holiday is my camera and maybe an IPod for the journey.







Jikena said:


> I agree with you. Plus, when you take pictures, you end up never looking at them. I went to the zoo with my boyfriend, it's a zoo where animals are completely free and you drive on the road and get to see wild animals like tigers etc. But what were everyone doing in their cars ? Filming and taking pictures. Really ? You're just missing the moment for a picture or a video that you will NEVER watch again. When I was there I took one picture, of an ostrich (because it was attacking our car and it was looking at me through the window  so cool), and it's somewhere on my computer and I've never looked at it since. So, stop filming and picturing uselessly and enjoy the damn moment !!




Yes! The same for me. I might take one picture, and that's it, then I'll enjoy the moment.


----------



## michie

I don't understand how someone who works out so religiously spreads like hot butter when she's pregnant. She's gonna be a mess in November.


----------



## michie

Doesn't it make y'all even more nauseous when you think about the fact that Kim basically started the whole selfie movement. And I agree, put the damned phone down and enjoy your company, the moment and surroundings.


----------



## schadenfreude

vuittonGirl said:


> I truly wonder if mama Kris really look that good. She popped like 6 kids. Or PS game is so good.



This!! Look at PMK, stealing the show in the bikini walk! Although, maybe it's because Brian knows which side of the bread is buttered.


----------



## shiny_things

michie said:


> I don't understand how someone who works out so religiously spreads like hot butter when she's pregnant. She's gonna be a mess in November.



This is what makes me think she doesn't really work out or rather she does the very basics. In general, if you keep yourself in good shape, you tend to stay smaller and spread less during your pregnancy because the body is better at handling it and there's stronger muscles to keep everything in. Granted, there will always be exceptions, but it's true for the most part


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That outfit looks stupid and the fact that it's hotter than the devil, and she's dressed like that is stupid. IDC if she's going from an AC building to an AC car, she looks foolish.


----------



## labelwhore04

shiny_things said:


> I honestly find this whole selfie culture so sad. Whatever happened to enjoying a moment without having to take a selfie? Kim must miss so many great moments because she's constantly trying to find the right selfie shot. I remember visiting the 9/11 memorial and seeing people taking stupid pouting selfies at the waterfalls. Show some damn respect! WE were on holiday erlier this year and we were watching dolphins and whales at sunset, one of those perfect moments and the amount of people standing around on their phones texting or on social media or taking selfies was ridiculous. You only live once, enjoy these moments you my never get again.
> 
> Sometimes I long for a time before social media and cameraphones. For that reason the only technology I take with me on holiday is my camera and maybe an IPod for the journey.



Totally agree, its really sad. Sometimes i find myself guilty of doing those things but i'm becoming more aware of it. Like sometimes i'll spend an hour deciding what IG pic to post or what filter to use. Its pathetic i know. Social media really is taking over our lives and its scary.


----------



## AEGIS

eh i dont think it's that sad lol
there are a lot of things that make me sad....this isn't one


----------



## VickyB

michie said:


> I don't understand how someone who works out so religiously spreads like hot butter when she's pregnant. She's gonna be a mess in November.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Totally agree, its really sad. Sometimes i find myself guilty of doing those things but i'm becoming more aware of it. Like sometimes i'll spend an hour deciding what IG pic to post or what filter to use. Its pathetic i know. Social media really is taking over our lives and its scary.



Think of it as savouring that memory.


----------



## Queenpixie

how long is she now?


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Beverly Hills (August 28)


 
Her eyebrows look a mess she looks like she is suspicious...


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> I honestly find this whole selfie culture so sad. Whatever happened to enjoying a moment without having to take a selfie? Kim must miss so many great moments because she's constantly trying to find the right selfie shot. I remember visiting the 9/11 memorial and seeing people taking stupid pouting selfies at the waterfalls. Show some damn respect! WE were on holiday erlier this year and we were watching dolphins and whales at sunset, one of those perfect moments and the amount of people standing around on their phones texting or on social media or taking selfies was ridiculous. You only live once, enjoy these moments you my never get again.
> 
> Sometimes I long for a time before social media and cameraphones. For that reason the only technology I take with me on holiday is my camera and maybe an IPod for the journey.




This!


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I agree with you. Plus, when you take pictures, you end up never looking at them. I went to the zoo with my boyfriend, it's a zoo where animals are completely free and you drive on the road and get to see wild animals like tigers etc. But what were everyone doing in their cars ? Filming and taking pictures. Really ? You're just missing the moment for a picture or a video that you will NEVER watch again. When I was there I took one picture, of an ostrich (because it was attacking our car and it was looking at me through the window  so cool), and it's somewhere on my computer and I've never looked at it since. So, stop filming and picturing uselessly and enjoy the damn moment !!




This is why I started making printed photo books of all of our vacations. I realized I had tons of pics on my computer and never really looked at them again.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That outfit looks stupid and the fact that it's hotter than the devil, and she's dressed like that is stupid. IDC if she's going from an AC building to an AC car, she looks foolish.




This is the same woman walking around NYC without a coat in 20 degree weather.


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> *I honestly find this whole selfie culture so sad.* Whatever happened to enjoying a moment without having to take a selfie? Kim must miss so many great moments because she's constantly trying to find the right selfie shot. I remember visiting the 9/11 memorial and seeing people taking stupid pouting selfies at the waterfalls. Show some damn respect! WE were on holiday erlier this year and we were watching dolphins and whales at sunset, one of those perfect moments and the amount of people standing around on their phones texting or on social media or taking selfies was ridiculous. You only live once, enjoy these moments you my never get again.
> 
> Sometimes I long for a time before social media and cameraphones. For that reason the only technology I take with me on holiday is my camera and maybe an IPod for the journey.





THIS!!!  i find the whole "look at me" culture sad. 

i was explaining to a girl the other day this - she wanted to know why i did not have thousands of friends like her and everyone else!!   i told her the friends in my life are enough and most of them don't care for facenook.  i don't have the need to have a thousand so-called friends.   when i signed up for an account it was to keep up with places/stores that i shopped to find about special sales and the people/tv shows i watched. the few people i have as friends are simply because that is the only way for us to connect because of location.  i don't care to know what someone at for lunch and where and the endless pics of that day.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been reveling in her blooming body as she goes through her second pregnancy with her unborn son.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian demonstrated she also has a sense of humour when it comes to the changes that happen to a lady's physique when a woman is preparing to give birth.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who showed off her pregnancy curves in a gold coloured bikini, also posted a cheeky shot of herself to her Twitter account on Friday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-chest-suggestive-emojis.html#ixzz3k9UfPhiS


I can't believe there are people who are fans of this .......................whatever she is


----------



## clydekiwi

sdkitty said:


> I can't believe there are people who are fans of this .......................whatever she is




I know. Lol shes a complete moron and idiot


----------



## Dallas_Girl

It is the VMA's and Kayne looks like he rolled out of bed


----------



## creighbaby

dallas_girl said:


> View attachment 3113862
> 
> 
> it is the vma's and kayne looks like he rolled out of bed


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why do they even invite Kanye anymore...


----------



## NY_Mami

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3113862
> 
> 
> It is the VMA's and Kayne looks like he rolled out of bed


 
Olivier Rousteing know she is too short for that dress...


----------



## Jikena

My. Kim's body looks so weird in this picture. Looks like she has huge  shoulders. Hips are super wide... but that's always been the case. And  her boobs are enormous. Do you see the difference or is it only me ? She  looks bigger than usual. Not saying fatter, but, like, a bigger  stature. Maybe the dress has shoulder pads.


----------



## chowlover2

Kim looks like a linebacker in that dress, Kanye typically dressed as a homeless person.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks atrocious. Like
I have second hand embarrassment just looking at her in that hideous dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30/kim-kardashian-supports-kanye-west-at-mtv-vmas-2015/

Kim Kardashian cradles her baby bump while hitting the colorful carpet with her husband Kanye West at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.

The 34-year-old pregnant reality star stepped out at the show to support her hubby, who is set to receive the prestigious Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award at the big event!

Kourtney Kardashian, as well as Kylie and Kris Jenner also stepped out to support Kanye at the show.

Make sure to tune in for the 2015 MTV VMAs, hosted by Miley Cyrus, TONIGHT at 9/8c on MTV!


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Why is Kanye hiding behind Kim? Is it because he's wearing capris?


----------



## pursegrl12

Da fuq?!?!?!


----------



## labelwhore04

Hideous, both of them.


----------



## clydekiwi

Kanye when taylor swift was accepting her award


----------



## shoegal

^thats kinda funny[emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim really is stupid isn't she?  still promoting that morning sickness pill


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Kim is looking  A. Mess.


----------



## shoegal

I feel bad for Kim - pregnancy just does not seem to suit her


----------



## addisonshopper

Someone get the mic from kanye. He making a bigger *** out if himself.  I bet you they sorry they gave him and award and mic time. Goodness


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^They want him to go off. That's the only reason he still gets invited.


----------



## Sasha2012

Anyone watching Kanye's acceptance speech? This man has been rambling for 10 mins, he's truly deluded.


----------



## leeann

Wow Kanye off his meds or something


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I must be the only person that look back at our vacation pictures. And, frequently. *shrugs*

I suck at taking selfies. However, I take tons of pics of my surroundings when we travel and I don't miss a thing AND I get to look back at them when I get home. We come home with tons of photos and memories that I've enjoyed.


----------



## addisonshopper

Kanye is sick in the head. Lmao 2020 running for president


----------



## Antonia

*OK that was the weirdest and longest acceptance speech I've ever heard.  Taylor kept mouthing 'Oh My God' over and over. *


----------



## katiel00

pursegrl12 said:


> Da fuq?!?!?!




I'm not kidding this was exactly what I thought!!! Hot mess


----------



## Sassys

The man is a moron!! He is bashing awards, yet accepts his Grammys. He said he is not teaching his kids about brands, yet makes his "wife" wear designer clothes 24/7 and his "wife" post pics of North's designer clothes on Instagram. Awards are do bad, get this moron continues to show up to them.

Have a seat and go take your meds. He's an idiot.


----------



## addisonshopper

I'll have what he is having. Lmao.  Totally off


----------



## Coach Lover Too

What the holy h*ll was that all about?!?! Running for President?! Kim as First Lady?? Someone just shoot meh now!


----------



## shoegal

Sassys said:


> The man is a moron!! He is bashing awards, yet accepts his Grammys. He said he is not teaching his kids about brands, yet makes his "wife" wear designer clothes 24/7 and his "wife" post pics of North's designer clothes on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a seat and go take your meds. He's an idiot.




Yes! And if this is what smoking weed does to him he should stop.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That's what being married to Kim Kardashian does to a guy.


----------



## Sassys

It is going to be epic when they break up. For her sake I hope she had a clause in her marriage contract that says he can't bash her in the media after her contract expires.


----------



## katiel00

I'm not an American citizen (resident alien) but I will make sure I become a citizen to make sure that nut job doesn't become president. Lord he done lost his MIND.


----------



## ExBagHag

Kanye West --- Narcissistic Personality Disorder personified.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did he just announce he's running for president in 2020???


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30/kim-kardashian-supports-kanye-west-at-mtv-vmas-2015/
> 
> Kim Kardashian cradles her baby bump while hitting the colorful carpet with her husband Kanye West at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 34-year-old pregnant reality star stepped out at the show to support her hubby, who is set to receive the prestigious Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award at the big event!
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian, as well as Kylie and Kris Jenner also stepped out to support Kanye at the show.
> 
> Make sure to tune in for the 2015 MTV VMAs, hosted by Miley Cyrus, TONIGHT at 9/8c on MTV!


 
Can tell Kanye picked that dress out for Kim and as usual she looks ridiculous.


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> What the holy h*ll was that all about?!?! Running for President?! Kim as First Lady?? Someone just shoot meh now!




I think you mean First Beard.


----------



## Oryx816

I haven't been on this thread for awhile so I went back to get caught up on what I missed.  Apparently the only interesting thing I missed on this thread was a lively discussion concerning adult coloring books, which I will be researching, pronto!  

Also, I feel like Kim's nostrils are a lot more flared than I remember.  However, her a$$ is still a hefty bag of cottage cheese and she is still trying so desperately to be sexy despite wearing pajamas and lab coats.  

#embarrassed4uKim


----------



## berrydiva

katiel00 said:


> I'm not an American citizen (resident alien) but I will make sure I become a citizen to make sure that nut job doesn't become president. Lord he done lost his MIND.




He's just talking BS...he's not running for prez.


----------



## zen1965

Kanye for President?! *faints*


----------



## aleksandras

Sassys said:


> It is going to be epic when they break up. For her sake I hope she had a clause in her marriage contract that says he can't bash her in the media after her contract expires.



Yeah  It's going to be couple KUWTK seasons worth of material when they get to play out the "I lost myself and my identity in the marriage" storyline. There's going to be talk shows, book deals and spin offs of Kim's road to discovery.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I would love to see what she would pick for herself to wear during pregnancy.


----------



## shiny_things

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I must be the only person that look back at our vacation pictures. And, frequently. *shrugs*
> 
> I suck at taking selfies. However, I take tons of pics of my surroundings when we travel and I don't miss a thing AND I get to look back at them when I get home. We come home with tons of photos and memories that I've enjoyed.



I look at my holiday photos regularly too. I put the ones I really love up in my home.



ExBagHag said:


> Kanye West --- Narcissistic Personality Disorder personified.



Yep.



Oryx816 said:


> I think you mean First Beard.



Bahahahaha.

Kanye reminds me of a 5 year old saying what they want to be when they grow up in full seriousness and the teacher saying, 'of course you will, good boy'. Bless his delusional little heart.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West announced he was running for president in 2020 during the MTV VMAs on Sunday. 

The bold declaration came at the end of an epic acceptance speech for a lifetime achievement award. 

Taylor Swift honored the star with a gushing introduction that was a nod to their first encounter. 

The 38-year-old famously rushed the stage when Taylor Swift accepted an award back in 2009, claiming that his friend Beyonce was a more worthy recipient.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...acceptance-speech-MTV-VMAs.html#ixzz3kNuvBAGV


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kimbo looks awful. Absolutely awful. That dress is hideous, her lipstick is the same color as her foundation, her hairstyle is too severe and her expressions and eyes are so vacuous, she looks drugged and zombie-like.


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures

via Daily Mail


----------



## klatte

Kourtney looks great! That's all I got


----------



## lizmil

Well I think Kim and Kanye look great!  Because next to them the rest of us all look wonderful and polished, no matter what we wear. Gardening clothes, anyone?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

klatte said:


> Kourtney looks great! That's all I got


She sure does!


----------



## stylemepretty




----------



## Jikena

Wow. I didn't see Kanye's rant so no comment on that. 

Kim's dress. o_o The colour is horrible. Definitely not a colour I'd wear for a dress. Even the fabric looks "T-shirt-like". Those pockets... I don't know how you call this but the thing that looks like tied shoes... gives me 90s vibes and it's not good. The whole dress is just ugly. And she definitely needs a push-up bra or something cause her boobs are very far away from one another and since they're big, she has very weird boobs


----------



## Jikena

stylemepretty said:


>



This isn't for real, right ? The pic is photoshopped ? :o


----------



## Coach Lover Too

stylemepretty said:


>



I just saw that on Twitter!!


----------



## stylemepretty

Aside from her butt wtf is up with her face?!


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30/kim-kardashian-supports-kanye-west-at-mtv-vmas-2015/
> 
> Kim Kardashian cradles her baby bump while hitting the colorful carpet with her husband Kanye West at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 34-year-old pregnant reality star stepped out at the show to support her hubby, who is set to receive the prestigious Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award at the big event!
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian, as well as Kylie and Kris Jenner also stepped out to support Kanye at the show.
> 
> Make sure to tune in for the 2015 MTV VMAs, hosted by Miley Cyrus, TONIGHT at 9/8c on MTV!





it is so bad when you can't say "that is the worst outfit she has ever worn!"  because it is always the worst one with her!    kanye needs to stop.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^They want him to go off. That's the only reason he still gets invited.





i truly believe this!!!   they want to see him be kanye and act like he has lost all his mind.  while kim stands there looking like a pod person - literally - with that stupid grin on her looking like she is drugged and brainwashed!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They need to change the name of the show to *Keeping up with the Kluster F**ks!*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Pregnant boobs are great but damn they need to be supported!!! Don't know about their next baby but she should name those puppies East and West because they are going in ENTIRELY different directions.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They have no chemistry as a couple IMO. I think they are more like homies.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Pregnant boobs are great but damn they need to be supported!!! Don't know about their next baby but she should name those puppies East and West because they are going in ENTIRELY different directions


:lolots: Oh sh*t, I just spit coffee!!! :lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *I must be the only person that look back at our vacation pictures. And, frequently. *shrugs**
> 
> I suck at taking selfies. However,* I take tons of pics of my surroundings when we travel and I don't miss a thing AND I get to look back at them when I get home. We come home with tons of photos and memories that I've enjoyed*.



+1 you're not alone! I agree with the bolded.
Plus, as a hobby/part time thing I take a lot of landscape photography, which I'm making into a professional thing by selling my images. So I'm always looking back at pictures!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> The man is a moron!! He is bashing awards, yet accepts his Grammys. He said he is not teaching his kids about brands, yet makes his "wife" wear designer clothes 24/7 and his "wife" post pics of North's designer clothes on Instagram. Awards are do bad, get this moron continues to show up to them.
> 
> Have a seat and go take your meds. He's an idiot.


+1 What she said! 



Oryx816 said:


> I think you mean First Beard.


 BOOM!


----------



## Jikena

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Pregnant boobs are great but damn they need to be supported!!! Don't know about their next baby but she should name those puppies East and West because they are going in ENTIRELY different directions.


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


>






FreeSpirit71 said:


>


----------



## Sassys

Kanye knows damn well he has never been to a grocery store with North; he needs to stop.


----------



## zen1965

Jikena said:


> Kim's dress. o_o *The colour is horrible.* Definitely not a colour I'd wear for a dress. Even the fabric looks "T-shirt-like". *Those pockets... *I don't know how you call this but the thing that looks like tied shoes... gives me 90s vibes and it's not good. *The whole dress is just ugly.* And she definitely needs a push-up bra or something cause her boobs are very far away from one another and since they're big, she has very weird boobs





bag-princess said:


> *it is so bad when you can't say "that is the worst outfit she has ever worn!"  because it is always the worst one with her!    *kanye needs to stop.



This all day.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

K3VIN ENVOY
&#8207;@K3VINENVOY


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lounorada said:


> +1 you're not alone! I agree with the bolded.
> 
> Plus, as a hobby/part time thing I take a lot of landscape photography, which I'm making into a professional thing by selling my images. So I'm always looking back at pictures!




Cool! I really wish I could focus on learning photography. I bought camera, lens, stands, books and everything but gave up lol. I will start again.

And at least you don't suck at selfies! [emoji23]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> K3VIN ENVOY
> &#8207;@K3VINENVOY




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I don't think Kanye was being serious about running for presidency. This is coming off of his 10 year anniversary rant about George Bush not caring about blacks and this whole Donald ***** thing. He's being an a$$ just because he has the platform to do so.


----------



## berrydiva

Wasn't he supposed to have an album dropping this year?


----------



## Lola69

I'm sorry but both Kanye and Taylor's speech was ridiculous. [emoji57] The whole thing was annoying to watch and hear. I didn't even watch the whole show.


----------



## Sassys

Is the Daily Mail run by 3rd graders? Kim wasn't in the Flashing Lights video LMAO

His First Lady! Lingerie-clad Kim Kardashian stars in video montage dedicated to  husband Kanye West at the MTV VMAs as he reveals plans to run for President

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eveals-plans-run-President.html#ixzz3kOskPhnh


----------



## Encore Hermes

She spills out everywhere





Getty


----------



## saira1214

Her face is terrifying.


----------



## LVjudy

kayne's speech/rant was terrible.  swear i rolled my eyes so many times, by the end i had given myself a headache.  used to love his music but these days.... i cant w/ him...  he esp lost me with this "We the millennials, bro. This is a new mentality. Were not gonna control our kids with brands. We not gonna teach low self-esteem and hate to our kids"  first of all he's no millennial, bish you old! second, all that brand & self esteem/hate talk... well he married the wrong one if he was looking for someone not into brands w/ great self esteem.  i mean i dont know her, but i dont believe someone w/ strong self esteem would get all the procedures she has done & carry herself the way she does... 

mtv posted the transcript... 
http://www.mtv.com/news/2255838/kanye-west-video-vanguard-acceptance-speech-full/


----------



## Dallas_Girl

LVjudy said:


> kayne's speech/rant was terrible.  swear i rolled my eyes so many times, by the end i had given myself a headache.  used to love his music but these days.... i cant w/ him...  he esp lost me with this "We the millennials, bro. This is a new mentality. Were not gonna control our kids with brands. We not gonna teach low self-esteem and hate to our kids"  first of all he's no millennial, bish you old! second, all that brand & self esteem/hate talk... well he married the wrong one if he was looking for someone not into brands w/ great self esteem.  i mean i dont know her, but i dont believe someone w/ strong self esteem would get all the procedures she has done & carry herself the way she does...
> 
> 
> 
> mtv posted the transcript...
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/news/2255838/kanye-west-video-vanguard-acceptance-speech-full/






He was speaking to all the teens/Tweens watching and they are easy to fool with their nonsense.


----------



## LVjudy

Dallas_Girl said:


> He was speaking to all the teens/Tweens watching and they are easy to fool with their nonsense.



nah i think he honestly believes he is a millennial.  he lives deep in kayne land where there is no time, he is still young & kim still looks as good as when he first started chasing her


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-princess said:


> i truly believe this!!!   they want to see him be kanye and act like he has lost all his mind.  while kim stands there looking like a pod person - literally - with that stupid grin on her looking like she is drugged and brainwashed!




Honestly all jokes aside, he and their relationship kind of scare me. He does not seem stable. The last time I saw him rant, Khloe was one of the interviewers and she and Kim looked genuinely scared to say anything. Whenever Kim was asked a question she wouldn't answer she had to look to him first for approval. He made her throw out all her clothes and tells her what to wear. Things aren't right there...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Dallas_Girl said:


> He was speaking to all the teens/Tweens watching and they are easy to fool with their nonsense.




What's scary is how many of them bought his rambling nonsense and think he's a genius even though he can't even put a coherent sentence together. All over Twitter and Tumblr you have people praising him.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Honestly all jokes aside, he and their relationship kind of scare me. He does not seem stable. The last time I saw him rant, Khloe was one of the interviewers and she and Kim looked genuinely scared to say anything. Whenever Kim was asked a question she wouldn't answer she had to look to him first for approval. He made her throw out all her clothes and tells her what to wear. Things aren't right there...


 
A man can only get away with, what a woman allows from him.


----------



## shiny_things

LVjudy said:


> kayne's speech/rant was terrible.  swear i rolled my eyes so many times, by the end i had given myself a headache.  used to love his music but these days.... i cant w/ him...  he esp lost me with this "We the millennials, bro. This is a new mentality. Were not gonna control our kids with brands. We not gonna teach low self-esteem and hate to our kids"  first of all he's no millennial, bish you old! second, all that brand & self esteem/hate talk... well he married the wrong one if he was looking for someone not into brands w/ great self esteem.  i mean i dont know her, but i dont believe someone w/ strong self esteem would get all the procedures she has done & carry herself the way she does...
> 
> mtv posted the transcript...
> http://www.mtv.com/news/2255838/kanye-west-video-vanguard-acceptance-speech-full/



It looks like that speech came from a random word generator.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What's scary is how many of them bought his rambling nonsense and think he's a genius even though he can't even put a coherent sentence together. All over Twitter and Tumblr you have people praising him.


 
The man is clearly a nutcase. I am going to kick myself for saying this *hangs head in shame* but I actually felt sorry for Kim; listening to the crap he was saying. There is no way in hell, this woman is happy with that mad man and there is no way, she will be able to leave him, without him going IN on her and her family. She really did sell her soul to the devil.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What's scary is how many of them bought his rambling nonsense and think he's a genius even though he can't even put a coherent sentence together. All over Twitter and Tumblr you have people praising him.




Exactly!!! It's very scary!!! They believe his rants and don't see that he can't form a thought or that he disses labels when he and his wife have their own.


----------



## khriseeee

How can she sit with her legs crossed like that while pregnant? I couldn't do that and I didn't even get that big :\


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West announced he was running for president in 2020 during the MTV VMAs on Sunday.
> 
> The bold declaration came at the end of an epic acceptance speech for a lifetime achievement award.
> 
> Taylor Swift honored the star with a gushing introduction that was a nod to their first encounter.
> 
> The 38-year-old famously rushed the stage when Taylor Swift accepted an award back in 2009, claiming that his friend Beyonce was a more worthy recipient.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...acceptance-speech-MTV-VMAs.html#ixzz3kNuvBAGV



Poor Taylor in that second pic, Kim's huge boob is pressing into her side. That's a perfect pic for some thought balloons over their heads!


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Cool! I really wish I could focus on learning photography. I bought camera, lens, stands, books and everything but gave up lol. I will start again.
> 
> And at least you don't suck at selfies! [emoji23]




 
Keep trying! 
I have books too, but found following them was slowing me down. So I just put the books aside and just taught myself by experimenting with the camera. Practise is the best thing, you learn from your mistakes then


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> She spills out everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty


 
That's a lot of photoshop on Kims left arm and all around her hip/a$$ area. It's like Kim was copied and pasted into the picture  They've even warped Kourtneys arm in the process.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Wasn't he supposed to have an album dropping this year?


 
Yeah, I was wondering about that the other day...


----------



## stylemepretty

Is she carrying this baby in her backside? :wondering


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her backside in that dress is interesting to say the least....


----------



## terebina786

I've been wracking my head trying to figure out who she looks like now.  She looks like Fiona from Shrek before she turned back into a princess.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I just watched Casey Neistat's vlog from VMA's - and Kanye was actually talking for around 20 minutes on that stage.. omg.

It starts around 7:15, look.

He's crazy.


----------



## Saviola

Kim Kardashian is absolutely disgusting. When Sue was hugging Kanye before he went to accept the award, I almost died of laughter, I rewinded it several times. I'm not one to body shame, but when you paid to look THAT atrocious, you're fair game! Disgusting disgusting, what a joke.


----------



## bag-mania

Thanks to the folks at Distractify for showing me that Kim gets her fashion sense from Barney Rubble. 

https://www.distractify.com/jennahopkins-wtf-happened-during-the-vmas-1323143925.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

"Were not gonna control our kids with brands."

Doesn't he dress his wife in very expensive brands? And for that matter, Isn't his wife's family a brand? 

His Adidas shoes that look almost exactly like my old grey cheap sketchers but  everyone wants _ a brand _.


----------



## shiny_things

This pregnant fashion atrocity and it's derision remind me of when Robin Williams posted this:

images.express.co.uk/img/dynamic/79/590x/secondary/32780.jpg




Little did we know


----------



## Lounorada

I couldn't help myself...













 It needs to be done, for real. Calling all dictionaries!


----------



## redney

He is a wee little man! Ha, Napoleon syndrome or what??!! When he and Kim stood up to hug, they were nearly eye-level with each other. Now, we know Kim is like 5'2" and with ~3" heels, that makes Little Mr. Man only about 5'5" or 5'6". LOL.

I read the transcript. What a cuckoo. High or not, he's out of his mind.

I agree with Sassys above that she really has sold her soul to the devil. And for what? Front row at fashion shows, an atrociously embarrassing wardrobe he makes her wear, and to have to smile at him making a complete fool of himself over and over and over every time he opens his mouth with a mic.

Oh and President??? Yeah, good luck with that one, Kanye! :lolots:


----------



## sugarsam

Kanye is definitely crazy. Out of his mind crazy.


----------



## sugarsam

Lounorada said:


> I couldn't help myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be done, for real. Calling all dictionaries!



That is the perfect description of Kanye.


----------



## Stansy

bag-mania said:


> Thanks to the folks at Distractify for showing me that Kim gets her fashion sense from Barney Rubble.
> 
> https://www.distractify.com/jennahopkins-wtf-happened-during-the-vmas-1323143925.html


----------



## CeeJay

redney said:


> He is a wee little man! Ha, Napoleon syndrome or what??!! When he and Kim stood up to hug, they were nearly eye-level with each other. Now, we know Kim is like 5'2" and with ~3" heels, that makes Little Mr. Man only about 5'5" or 5'6". LOL.
> 
> I read the transcript. What a cuckoo. High or not, he's out of his mind.
> 
> I agree with Sassys above that* she really has sold her soul to the devil*. And for what? Front row at fashion shows, an atrociously embarrassing wardrobe he makes her wear, and to have to smile at him making a complete fool of himself over and over and over every time he opens his mouth with a mic.
> 
> Oh and President??? Yeah, good luck with that one, Kanye! :lolots:



Hmmmm .. think she's smart enough to know that? .. remember, we are talking a VERY SHALLOW person here!!


----------



## Antonia

*At one point in his speech, it almost sounded like he was going to apologize to Taylor for doing what he did a few years ago and I was waiting for him to say he was sorry, I honestly was, but it never came.  I just couldn't believe how LONG the speech was.  He stood there for 2-4 minutes not saying a word and just having people cheer him on-he didn't seem to want the cheering to end! LOL!*


----------



## Uthra11

stylemepretty said:


> Is she carrying this baby in her backside? :wondering




Hilarious!!! [emoji2]


----------



## bag-mania

Antonia said:


> *At one point in his speech, it almost sounded like he was going to apologize to Taylor for doing what he did a few years ago and I was waiting for him to say he was sorry, I honestly was, but it never came.  I just couldn't believe how LONG the speech was.  He stood there for 2-4 minutes not saying a word and just having people cheer him on-he didn't seem to want the cheering to end! LOL!*



I don't believe he is emotionally evolved enough to apologize or ever admit that he did something stupid. Everything with him is ME, ME, and ME. All he wants is to wallow in the attention.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I cannot get over how bad she looked, her *** OMG OMG. I hope she removes it after she has her baby.


----------



## Ladybug09

I couldn't get past the unsupported titties to see the rest of the outfit.

what trips me out is how he is all over her like, 'My Queen" but she is sooo ran through and used up.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

After Party at Craigs (August 30)


----------



## Sassys

Kim and Kris and their closeted gay men. Now that is love!


----------



## Ladybug09

stylemepretty said:


>


Hilarious!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Pregnant boobs are great but damn they need to be supported!!! Don't know about their next baby but she should name those puppies East and West because they are going in ENTIRELY different directions.


girl, you on a roll!

They are off though! LOL



Sassys said:


> Kim and Kris and their closeted gay men. Now that is love!


Add Chrissy T to that list!


----------



## GaitreeS

:giggles::giggles::giggles:Not in mirror in sight would be the only explanation to leave your house looking like that


----------



## coconutsboston

Is Kim's bump back in hiding, or did it relocate, as others have said?


----------



## Sassys

WTF!!!
Next year's VMAs could become a 10-hour ordeal, because we found out MTV is  considering *Kanye* as its host.
VMA sources tell TMZ ... MTV was thrilled with Kanye's 12-minute diatribe,  despite the fact he brutally trashed the network and awards shows in general. As  it was put to us, Kanye hosting next year is "on the table." After all, who  woulda thunk Miley? 
Here's how much MTV loved it ... we're told they only allotted him 2 minutes,  but people in the control room were told to stand down, because *it was crazy entertaining*.   
We're told after Kanye left the stage, an MTV big wig followed him to  his dressing room and gushed about the spectacle. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3kQpfyNNO


----------



## Jikena

http://fr.eonline.com/news/691083/k...st-move-back-in-with-kris-jenner-find-out-why


----------



## shiny_things

Imma leave this here:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/christianza...shian-looked-like-at-the-2015-vmas#.tl6Ll6Bnm


----------



## NY_Mami

stylemepretty said:


> Is she carrying this baby in her backside? :wondering




Let this be a warning to all of the Instagram "models" who decide to go to the Dominican Republic and get butt injections... this is how your pregnant booty will look if you go overboard with them... that looks absolutely ridiculous, no wonder she has been wearing them long coats...


----------



## Oryx816

shiny_things said:


> Imma leave this here:
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/christianza...shian-looked-like-at-the-2015-vmas#.tl6Ll6Bnm




Thanks for sharing, but #13 was way off....should have read "looked like a beard".


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


> The man is a moron!! He is bashing awards, yet accepts his Grammys. He said he is not teaching his kids about brands, yet makes his "wife" wear designer clothes 24/7 and his "wife" post pics of North's designer clothes on Instagram. Awards are do bad, get this moron continues to show up to them.
> 
> Have a seat and go take your meds. He's an idiot.


 
I know right!!!...


----------



## pittcat

terebina786 said:


> I've been wracking my head trying to figure out who she looks like now.  She looks like Fiona from Shrek before she turned back into a princess.




Lol there's a picture on Instagram comparing Kyle to lord farquad in shrek, but yes you are spot on with that ugly laced up green dress looking like Fiona!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian gave a good look at her cleavage, baby bump and backside when she wore a Balmain lace-up safari dress to the MTV Video Music Awards on Sunday evening.

But the next day the 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star went with a much more conservative ensemble as she headed to a Los Angeles studio to shoot scenes for her E! reality show.

The wife of Kanye West covered up in a Spandex dress with winter coat on her shoulders.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...coat-showing-cleavage-VMAs.html#ixzz3kRQMWMP2


----------



## StopHammertime

pittcat said:


> Lol there's a picture on Instagram comparing Kyle to lord farquad in shrek, but yes you are spot on with that ugly laced up green dress looking like Fiona!
> 
> View attachment 3115036




Gahhhhhh I love that movie tho :'(


----------



## michie

Jikena said:


> http://fr.eonline.com/news/691083/k...st-move-back-in-with-kris-jenner-find-out-why



Who believes she and North ever moved in the first damned place???


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Remember when we used to see pics all of the time of the family attending church together? (snort) At least that's what they said they were doing, but they never post pics doing that anymore. Wonder what's up with that?? They lost their religion or what?!?

(And no, I don't think Kim and North ever moved out of Kris's house.New storyline coming up...stay tuned.)


----------



## pittcat

StopHammertime said:


> Gahhhhhh I love that movie tho :'(




I know me too! I was going to say Kanye could be shrek, but shrek is better dressed!

Also sorry I just saw this was also posted in Kylie's thread, I was way late!


----------



## Bzemom

Coach Lover Too said:


> Remember when we used to see pics all of the time of the family attending church together? (snort) At least that's what they said they were doing, but they never post pics doing that anymore. Wonder what's up with that?? They lost their religion or what?!?
> 
> (And no, I don't think Kim and North ever moved out of Kris's house.New storyline coming up...stay tuned.)



The church pictures were in high circulation after the Humphreys break up.


----------



## Bzemom

Used to be between criticism folks still wanted to see her fashion. Alas, no more ....


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kanye looks great for being 6-months pregnant.


----------



## Bzemom

Ladybug09 said:


> I couldn't get past the unsupported titties to see the rest of the outfit.
> 
> what trips me out is how he is all over her like, 'My Queen" but she is sooo ran through and used up.



Me either, like no matter how hard you try to look away you couldn't stop being surprised that she just herself out like that!!!!


Kourtney did look fabulous!!!!


----------



## QU33NR3MI

stylemepretty said:


> Aside from her butt wtf is up with her face?!



She's getting jwowws face. When she was pregnant her face looked very similar


----------



## caitlin1214

Her VMAs dress looks like it should belong on a serving wench at Medieval Times. 


(I'm also going to leave this here, courtesy of The Soup: Listen, we're not fans of hers and we know she's pregnant but we're starting to worry something bad is happening in Kim Kardashian's butt. What is going on here? If there are any doctors out there, can you explain this? Please. Because it looks like that thing is ramping up to some sort of catastrophic finale.)


Could Kanye not have bothered ANY more? It's like he rolled off the couch, turned off whatever he was watching, threw on a pair of shoes and stepped into the limo. 



I miss Preppy Kanye. That man could wear argyle like nobody's business.

.... Okay, maybe not. But he did know how to put an outfit together. (And the fur might be a bit much, but it's a lot better than a ing sweatsuit.)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Have y'all heard this rumor??!? I think North looks JUST like Kayne, but she does look like this picture of the rumored *other* guy.


Who&#8217;s The Daddy? New Internet Buzz Claims Kanye West May Not Be North&#8217;s Father!











Kanye West and Kim Kardashian are known as the proud parents of adorable North West, but according to some suspicious fans, West may not be the father after all!

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/fans-speculate-kanye-not-north-west-father/

Olivier Rousteing, the handsome French designer at the helm of Balmain, was interviewed for the September issue of Vogue UK. The article features a photo of Rousteing as a child, which he then posted to his Instagram account. Immediately, the page exploded with comments saying that he looks exactly like North!

&#8220;North West looks just like you,&#8221; @skinsnatscapswiz said.

@Redskyye echoed the sentiments, saying, &#8220;Looks exactly like North West. Hmmmm.&#8221;

Some users pointed out that Kim Kardashian herself had liked the photo, while others were more blunt with their accusations. &#8220;KIM PROBABLY SLEPT WITH HIM,&#8221; said one fan, aptly named @imatroll911.

However, the salacious rumors do not appear to have damaged Rousteing&#8217;s close relationship with the Kardashian-West/Jenner clan. The entire family was clad in Balmain at last night&#8217;s MTV Video Music Awards as they watched West accept his Video Vanguard Award.


----------



## baglover1973

LOL that dress...HOcahantus!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nah. North is Kanye all day.


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> I miss Preppy Kanye. That man could wear argyle like nobody's business.
> 
> .... Okay, maybe not. But he did know how to put an outfit together. (And the fur might be a bit much, but it's a lot better than a ing sweatsuit.)



I miss backpack Kanye, preppy Kanye, 'Kanye and his band of merry maids' Kanye...everything but what he's wearing these days....his music was better too.


----------



## caitlin1214

Real marriage or no, Chrissy Teigan and John Legend seem to genuinely enjoy each other's company. They look so comfortable together. 

It's such a stark contrast to Kim and Kanye. They don't smile and when they do it's incredibly forced. Like they're going out of their way to scream about how happy they are.


----------



## caitlin1214

Just leaving this here to give everyone's eyes a break. 


(That's CL of 2NE1! .. Sorry, huge K-Pop fan, and I'm excited she was there.)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

caitlin1214 said:


> real marriage or no, chrissy teigan and john legend seem to genuinely enjoy each other's company. They look so comfortable together.
> 
> It's such a stark contrast to kim and kanye. They don't smile and when they do it's incredibly forced. Like they're going out of their way to scream about how happy they are.



+1


----------



## NY_Mami

caitlin1214 said:


> Just leaving this here to give everyone's eyes a break.
> 
> 
> (That's CL of 2NE1! .. Sorry, huge K-Pop fan, and I'm excited she was there.)


 
I don't listen to K-Pop but I have heard of 2NE1 and do follow her on Instagram... They are always getting mobbed at JFK Airport... they got some crazy stans in NYC...


----------



## redney

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Nah. North is Kanye all day.



Yep.


----------



## redney

How hot was it in LA today? She's wearing a WINTER coat draped over that huge a$$, now?


----------



## krissa

I'm not sure if this was discussed ready since this thread moves crazy fast. I guess the fam is moving back in with kris. Weird. Did they actually ever really move out? Doesn't Kanye still have his house? 

http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-08-31/kim-kardashian-kanye-north-west-move-in-kris-jenner/


----------



## Queenpixie

caitlin1214 said:


> Just leaving this here to give everyone's eyes a break.
> 
> 
> (That's CL of 2NE1! .. Sorry, huge K-Pop fan, and I'm excited she was there.)



ey eye ey ey ey were 2ne1


----------



## chloebagfreak

redney said:


> How hot was it in LA today? She's wearing a WINTER coat draped over that huge a$$, now?


It's been very hot. Today high 80s, but yesterday and last week 100's.

She's an idiot . No one wears that In the summer. She just really looks odd and the colors she chooses make her look like I'm looking into one if those distorted carnival mirrors!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

caitlin1214 said:


> Real marriage or no, Chrissy Teigan and John Legend seem to genuinely enjoy each other's company. They look so comfortable together.
> 
> It's such a stark contrast to Kim and Kanye. They don't smile and when they do it's incredibly forced. Like they're going out of their way to scream about how happy they are.



+1- Have they ever even said they love each other?


----------



## pukasonqo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Nah. North is Kanye all day.




different eye shape, different skin colour...people just see whatever they want to see (remember the virgin mary on a slice of toast?)


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West announced he was running for president in 2020 during the MTV VMAs on Sunday.
> 
> The bold declaration came at the end of an epic acceptance speech for a lifetime achievement award.
> 
> Taylor Swift honored the star with a gushing introduction that was a nod to their first encounter.
> 
> The 38-year-old famously rushed the stage when Taylor Swift accepted an award back in 2009, claiming that his friend Beyonce was a more worthy recipient.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...acceptance-speech-MTV-VMAs.html#ixzz3kNuvBAGV



What a farce, this whole thing, from what I can see on this forum and from all your comments.
Please tell me that this is all just for their tv show.
I have never watched it.
A lifetime achievement for what?


----------



## Docjeun

BTW, I don't live in America and can't get their show here, I guess I'm lucky??


----------



## shiny_things

North could not look more like Kanye if she tried.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think we need a paternity test for North...


----------



## Jikena

North looks exactly like Kanye and nothing like this guy... and isn't he gay ?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Jikena said:


> North looks exactly like Kanye and nothing like this guy... and isn't he gay ?




You just opened up a can...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

pukasonqo said:


> different eye shape, different skin colour...people just see whatever they want to see (remember the virgin mary on a slice of toast?)




Right. And they are listening to someone called "imatroll" [emoji57]

Slow news day, I suppose.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> i miss backpack kanye, preppy kanye, 'kanye and his band of merry maids' kanye...everything but what he's wearing these days....his music was better too.



+1


----------



## clydekiwi

She wears those coats to cover her huge butt


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They probably start their own rumors just to keep people talking about them!


----------



## clydekiwi

Coach Lover Too said:


> They probably start their own rumors just to keep people talking about them!




Lol probably


----------



## Lounorada

Wearing a wool coat in LA, while the temperatures are hot, yet when it was freezing in NYC earlier in the year, she was out with open-toed sandals and no warm coat... 
She looks batsh*t crazy, her body must be numb from so much PS, that she can no longer feel the difference between hot/cold temperatures. Seasonally challenged is an understatement.


----------



## berrydiva

Trulyadiva said:


> What a farce, this whole thing, from what I can see on this forum and from all your comments.
> Please tell me that this is all just for their tv show.
> I have never watched it.
> A lifetime achievement for what?


Others are going to disagree but his career, mostly as a producer, is deserving of the MTV vanguard award. He's had a lot of influence on the way hip hop sounded over the past 10+ years. It's also not like it's some uber prestigious award so I wouldn't put that much stock into MTV awards. As a hip-hop head who remembers block/backyard parties with Tribe, Big Daddy Kane, etc showing up and doing a mini-performance or just hanging, I'm in awe of what hip hop has become given its beginnings, constant criticism and need for people to invalidate it as music. Kanye is coo coo for cocoa puffs but as an artist has definitely made his mark to the genre.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Wearing a wool coat in LA, while the temperatures are hot, yet when it was freezing in NYC earlier in the year, she was out with open-toed sandals and no warm coat...
> She looks batsh*t crazy, her body must be numb from so much PS, that she can no longer feel the difference between hot/cold temperatures. Seasonally challenged is an understatement.



Shows her thirst for attention.


----------



## Sassys

Heard on E! news last night (they were interviewing Kris andKhloe). Kim, North and &#8220;Kanye&#8221; have moved back in with her. The interviewer was like wait, they just moved into a new house, why are they back with you? Shesaid, they have decided to renovate the new house. Bull! Who renovates a brand new renovated house and who the heck moves out a 20,000 square foot home and not have &#8220;renovations done, while you&#8217;re there&#8221;. She has a baby coming and you move out your house??


----------



## berrydiva

^well that's because Kanye clearly still lives in his house and Kim and North live with her mom.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> ^well that's because Kanye clearly still lives in his house and Kim and North live with her mom.


Exactly. They never bought that house and Kim never moved out of her mothers.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Exactly. They never bought that house and Kim never moved out of her mothers.


 
I was told by a friend in real estate in LA, they did indeed move into the house. Not sure Kanye did, but Kim and North did.


----------



## michie

IDK why ppl still argue about these awards and who gets them. A channel that's damned near devoted to anything but music videos is handing out awards for them, but folks are questioning the recipients. Ain't nothing but s bunch of rituals anyway. They must've really been shook by folks saying they weren't watching, since they aired that sh!t on 5 channels. SMH.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I was told by a friend in real estate in LA, they did indeed move into the house. Not sure Kanye did, but Kim and North did.




No way! Hmmm, I'm surprised at that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kim probably moved back in with her mother because she didn't want to be alone in a house with Kanye and the baby. Or Kris doesn't want her and the baby alone in a house with Kanye. I know Kris isn't the world's most concerned mother, but she has to know better than anyone he's all kinds of crazy.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Kim probably moved back in with her mother because she didn't want to be alone in a house with Kanye and the baby*. Or Kris doesn't want her and the baby alone in a house with Kanye. I know Kris isn't the world's most concerned mother, but she has to know better than anyone he's all kinds of crazy.


 
This is what I was thinking.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> No way! Hmmm, I'm surprised at that.


 
The house is brand new, so I can't for the life of me understand why they need to renovate and why they can't live there while they make changes.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> The house is brand new, so I can't for the life of me understand why they need to renovate and why they can't live there while they make changes.


 
I agree. It definitely didn't need renovations, some interior designing and re-furnishing to suit personal tastes, yes, but not complete renovations. 
I guess we all saw what Kanye and his batsh*t crazy 'vision' did to the first house they bought, stripped to absolutely nothing but a shell. That's prob what's happening to this house...
Did they actually buy it or rent it? I was surprised they could even afford $20mil for a house, especially with the way it seems they spend money- recklessly.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I agree. It definitely didn't need renovations, some interior designing and re-furnishing to suit personal tastes, yes, but not complete renovations.
> I guess we all saw what Kanye and his batsh*t crazy 'vision' did to the first house they bought, stripped to absolutely nothing but a shell. That's prob what's happening to this house...
> Did they actually buy it or rent it? I was surprised they could even afford $20mil for a house, especially with the way it seems they spend money- recklessly.


I know people say they spend recklyessly but what are they actually spending on? Their vacations are sponsored by E!, Kris has a wardrobe deal stipend with E!, they endorse anything that comes their way and take any free clothing that comes their way, their cars are courtesy of motorsports companies....I really don't know what they spend on.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I was told by a friend in real estate in LA, they did indeed move into the house. Not sure Kanye did, but Kim and North did.


That's interesting.


----------



## clydekiwi

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kim probably moved back in with her mother because she didn't want to be alone in a house with Kanye and the baby. Or Kris doesn't want her and the baby alone in a house with Kanye. I know Kris isn't the world's most concerned mother, but she has to know better than anyone he's all kinds of crazy.







Sassys said:


> This is what I was thinking.




Why would they feel that way. Why is it wrong to be alone with kanye lol


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I know people say they spend recklyessly but what are they actually spending on? Their vacations are sponsored by E!, Kris has a wardrobe deal stipend with E!, they endorse anything that comes their way and take any free clothing that comes their way, their cars are courtesy of motorsports companies....I really don't know what they spend on.


 
True. 
I guess I should have said that I don't believe they are worth near as much money as it is guessed/reported. They strike me as the type of people who spend money as quick as they make it and on material things to keep up with appearances and to convince people 'look at us, we're rich'. I bet they spend _a lot_ of their earnings on plastic surgery and judging by how plastic they look and how regular their appearance changes, that's a constant expensive upkeep.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I agree. It definitely didn't need renovations, some interior designing and re-furnishing to suit personal tastes, yes, but not complete renovations.
> I guess we all saw what Kanye and his batsh*t crazy 'vision' did to the first house they bought, stripped to absolutely nothing but a shell. That's prob what's happening to this house...
> Did they actually buy it or rent it? I was surprised they could even afford $20mil for a house, especially with the way it seems they spend money- recklessly.


 
She said they bought it.


----------



## AlbertsLove

berrydiva said:


> I know people say they spend recklyessly but what are they actually spending on? Their vacations are sponsored by E!, Kris has a wardrobe deal stipend with E!, they endorse anything that comes their way and take any free clothing that comes their way, their cars are courtesy of motorsports companies....I really don't know what they spend on.



On their PS, paying paps to always be there, paps to photoshop, I bet their friends, keeping people quiet, fake instagram accounts/ likes.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I know people say they spend recklyessly but what are they actually spending on? Their vacations are sponsored by E!, Kris has a wardrobe deal stipend with E!, they endorse anything that comes their way and take any free clothing that comes their way, their cars are courtesy of motorsports companies....I really don't know what they spend on.


 
I don't think E! pays for everything. I remember Jazzy posted a clip when Kim was marrying Kris and they were arguing about using Kris's air miles to pay for some people's ticket to the wedding. Also, I recall seeing a clip where Brody was pissed Kris was paying for his brother and wife's expenses to the Kanye wedding, but not his.

Also, remember Kanye is paying for his old house in LA, his apartment in NYC and he has a place in Paris (which they never stay at and that always confuses me. They are always at a hotel in Paris).


----------



## br00kelynx

berrydiva said:


> Others are going to disagree but his career, mostly as a producer, is deserving of the MTV vanguard award. He's had a lot of influence on the way hip hop sounded over the past 10+ years. It's also not like it's some uber prestigious award so I wouldn't put that much stock into MTV awards. As a hip-hop head who remembers block/backyard parties with Tribe, Big Daddy Kane, etc showing up and doing a mini-performance or just hanging, I'm in awe of what hip hop has become given its beginnings, constant criticism and need for people to invalidate it as music. Kanye is coo coo for cocoa puffs but as an artist has definitely made his mark to the genre.




Agree! Love Kanye as a rapper and producer


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I don't think E! pays for everything. I remember Jazzy posted a clip when Kim was marrying Kris and they were arguing about using Kris's air miles to pay for some people's ticket to the wedding. Also, I recall seeing a clip where Brody was pissed Kris was paying for his brother and wife's expenses to the Kanye wedding, but not his.
> 
> Also, remember Kanye is paying for his old house in LA, his apartment in NYC and he has a place in Paris (which they never stay at and that always confuses me. They are always at a hotel in Paris).


Oh I'm not suggesting E! pays for everything but outside of those large events/items...I don't know if I've ever seen any of them do something like vacation that wasn't during filming to suggest they were spending their own. I don't doubt that Jay and Bey are spending their own money when we see them on their envious yacht vaycays. I mean more like that.

Kanye definitely had his houses before this whole charade so I know that came from his pocket.


----------



## berrydiva

AlbertsLove said:


> On their PS, paying paps to always be there, paps to photoshop, I bet their friends, keeping people quiet, fake instagram accounts/ likes.



Fake instagram/youtube/twitter likes are cheap...my friend, who's an independent artist, is able to afford those....it's definitely lame but not overly expensive. I thought they make money from the paps being there not that they pay them to be there, no?


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Oh I'm not suggesting E! pays for everything but outside of those large events/items...I don't know if I've ever seen any of them do something like vacation that wasn't during filming to suggest they were spending their own. I don't doubt that Jay and Bey are spending their own money when we see them on their envious yacht vaycays. I mean more like that.
> 
> Kanye definitely had his houses before this whole charade so I know that came from his pocket.


 
I always find it interesting, none of the Kardashians do the yacht life on vacation like Jay/Beyoncé, Diddy, Rhianna, Mariah, Kimora. 

Kim wants to be considered A list, yet none of them ever charter for the summer, They do yachts on E!'s dime, and it is just for an afternoon. That right there tells me IMO, they are not as rich as they claim.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> I always find it interesting, none of the Kardashians do the yacht life on vacation like Jay/Beyoncé, Diddy, Rhianna, Mariah, Kimora.
> 
> Kim wants to be considered A list, yet none of them ever charter for the summer, They do yachts on E!'s dime, and it is just for an afternoon. That right there tells me IMO, they are not as rich as they claim.



ITA. Most everything seems like smoke & mirrors with them.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I always find it interesting, none of the Kardashians do the yacht life on vacation like Jay/Beyoncé, Diddy, Rhianna, Mariah, Kimora.
> 
> Kim wants to be considered A list, yet none of them ever charter for the summer, They do yachts on E!'s dime, and it is just for an afternoon. That right there tells me IMO, they are not as rich as they claim.


 
+1 agreed.




Sassys said:


> She said they bought it.


 

That makes me think maybe they are selling it because the cost of having a house that grand is not something they can afford to keep up. Especially with Kanye and the other properties he has. I just can't see them having $20mil to drop on a house!


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> I know people say they spend recklyessly *but what are they actually spending on?* Their vacations are sponsored by E!, Kris has a wardrobe deal stipend with E!, they endorse anything that comes their way and take any free clothing that comes their way, their cars are courtesy of motorsports companies....I really don't know what they spend on.



I think she has  more than he because I am assuming she gets a lot comped by E when they are filming and has allowances for security, clothes etc. and I think he pays for some if not all living expenses.  
Will he be generating as much income as he is spending in 10 years? 

Houses (unless they sold) 
He has one in W. Hollywood
The house they tore apart in Bel Air 
2 homes in Calabasas ( they bought the adjacent to the 20m home)

Renovations for above homes 

Apartment in NY
Apartment in Paris

Estate /management, staff for the properties and cars. 
Personal staff
Security staff

His fashion business? Hobby? 
I believe he employs a lot of talented$ creative mentors when he is putting out a collection. There was a pic of her going into his design studio in town recently. 

He was making a film or said he was of the last  tour which I think did not do well financially and he put up $ for.

Managers, agents, publicity people.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> True.
> I guess I should have said that I don't believe they are worth near as much money as it is guessed/reported. They strike me as the type of people who spend money as quick as they make it and on material things to keep up with appearances and to convince people 'look at us, we're rich'. I bet they spend _a lot_ of their earnings on plastic surgery and judging by how plastic they look and how regular their appearance changes, that's a constant expensive upkeep.



We also have "heard" that Kim is cheap. I betcha it runs in the family. Why did Kim sell her house in the first place? I didn't like the decor but bones wise, it seemed like a nice little pad to keep as an investment even tho she and Kanye were setting up their own place.  Our California real estate prices are outrageous so that little gem would have continued to make her money.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I just want to know what the upkeep is on a $20mil home. Yikes


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I just want to know what the upkeep is on a $20mil home. Yikes


 
I can only imagine. If they film in the house, she can right it off on her taxes. I am sure Kanye didn't want cameras in the house.


----------



## kate6sorchensky

So not sure if this has been mentioned. What's everyone's opinion about Kanye's announcement for 2020 Presidency.


----------



## Flawn08

kate6sorchensky said:


> So not sure if this has been mentioned. What's everyone's opinion about Kanye's announcement for 2020 Presidency.



It's stupid and insulting my intelligence!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

kate6sorchensky said:


> So not sure if this has been mentioned. What's everyone's opinion about Kanye's announcement for 2020 Presidency.




Kanye likes to hear himself talk. I can't say what I want to say but let's just leave it at he will never be able to run.

Not to mention would he really want someone to find out about his "secret" lifestyle? You know politicians are brutal when it comes to digging up the past. We don't have him to worry about at all lol.


----------



## Sassys

kate6sorchensky said:


> So not sure if this has been mentioned. What's everyone's opinion about Kanye's announcement for 2020 Presidency.


 
No sane person, took his statement seriously.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Not to mention would he really want someone to find out about his "secret" lifestyle? You know politicians are brutal when it comes to digging up the past. We don't have him to worry about at all lol.


 
This!


----------



## CeeJay

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Not to mention would he really want someone to find out about his "secret" lifestyle? You know politicians are brutal when it comes to digging up the past. We don't have him to worry about at all lol.



THIS all night long!  Have a very good friend from my DC days that is a very high-level political analyst/advisor.  He ALWAYS used to say to me that anyone who considers a political office better expect to have every microscopic piece of dust turned about.  If you've got any secrets, stay away from the ring!!


----------



## bisousx

I think those days are gone. Not to get political but just look at one of today's frontrunners. No one cares about his past, I think he will end up Prez whether we like it or not.


----------



## clydekiwi

I will move to another country if he does. Australia


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Aren't there rumors that Kayne is a closet gay man. Maybe that's why he won't live with Kim. I can't really blame him though, I wouldn't wish that nightmare on my worst enemy.


----------



## bag-mania

Dallas_Girl said:


> Aren't there rumors that Kayne is a closet gay man. Maybe that's why he won't live with Kim. I can't really blame him though, I wouldn't wish that nightmare on my worst enemy.



He wanted her though. He could have picked another woman to be his beard, but no, it had to be her. I think he's nuts anyway so that would explain his taste.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well, we can all stop wondering. Now we know.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

clydekiwi said:


> I will move to another country if he does. Australia



Cool. We can do coffee  lol


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> How hot was it in LA today? She's wearing a WINTER coat draped over that huge a$$, now?




i was wondering the same thing!!  i know it is not the heat wave we have going on here in the south but i doubt there is snow on the ground! 





Sassys said:


> Heard on E! news last night (they were interviewing Kris andKhloe). Kim, North and Kanye have moved back in with her. The interviewer was like wait, they just moved into a new house, why are they back with you? Shesaid, they have decided to renovate the new house. Bull! *Who renovates a brand new renovated house and who the heck moves out a 20,000 square foot home and not have renovations done, while youre there.* She has a baby coming and you move out your house??






THIS!!!


----------



## berrydiva

sassys said:


> i always find it interesting, none of the kardashians do the yacht life on vacation like jay/beyoncé, diddy, rhianna, mariah, kimora.
> 
> Kim wants to be considered a list, yet none of them ever charter for the summer, they do yachts on e!'s dime, and it is just for an afternoon. That right there tells me imo, they are not as rich as they claim.





redney said:


> ita. Most everything seems like smoke & mirrors with them.



+1


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she has  more than he because I am assuming she gets a lot comped by E when they are filming and has allowances for security, clothes etc. and I think he pays for some if not all living expenses.
> Will he be generating as much income as he is spending in 10 years?
> 
> Houses (unless they sold)
> He has one in W. Hollywood
> The house they tore apart in Bel Air
> 2 homes in Calabasas ( they bought the adjacent to the 20m home)
> 
> Renovations for above homes
> 
> Apartment in NY
> Apartment in Paris
> 
> Estate /management, staff for the properties and cars.
> Personal staff
> Security staff
> 
> His fashion business? Hobby?
> I believe he employs a lot of talented$ creative mentors when he is putting out a collection. There was a pic of her going into his design studio in town recently.
> 
> He was making a film or said he was of the last  tour which I think did not do well financially and he put up $ for.
> 
> Managers, agents, publicity people.


How dare you call Kanye's fashion endeavors a hobby!


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> Aren't there rumors that Kayne is a closet gay man. Maybe that's why he won't live with Kim. I can't really blame him though, I wouldn't wish that nightmare on my worst enemy.


Rumors? At this point, can we really call them rumors?


----------



## clydekiwi

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cool. We can do coffee  lol




Sure


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I always find it interesting, none of the Kardashians do the yacht life on vacation like Jay/Beyoncé, Diddy, Rhianna, Mariah, Kimora.
> 
> Kim wants to be considered A list, yet none of them ever charter for the summer, They do yachts on E!'s dime, and it is just for an afternoon. That right there tells me IMO, they are not as rich as they claim.




very good point!!!  



Sassys said:


> No sane person, took his statement seriously.




exactly!!  



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Kanye likes to hear himself talk. I can't say what I want to say but let's just leave it at he will never be able to run.
> 
> *Not to mention would he really want someone to find out about his "secret" lifestyle? *You know politicians are brutal when it comes to digging up the past. We don't have him to worry about at all lol.





even if his feeble mind was indeed serious - once someone pointed that out to him i bet he would reconsider!!


----------



## CeeJay

clydekiwi said:


> I will move to another country if he does. Australia



.. and I will move to Italy!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think something happened like he was off meds. and went boom or why not just lease during renovations.  I think she is back with PMK because he's not going to act out in Satan's soul sister's home. And he is probably back in We Ho.
Keeping it business in public.


----------



## too through

"Kanye for President" would make hilarious Saturday Night Live parodies.  Picture Kanye participating in debates, on the campaign trail and explaining his vision and campaign platform, Kayne picking his Cabinet, Kanye addressing the nation at his first State of the Union address, Kanye meeting with Congress or foreign dignitaries.  And how about Kim picking her cause as First Lady, Kim redecorating the White House, Kim dressing for formal affairs.  Pure comedy.


----------



## GoGlam

too through said:


> "Kanye for President" would make hilarious Saturday Night Live parodies.  Picture Kanye participating in debates, on the campaign trail and explaining his vision and campaign platform, Kayne picking his Cabinet, Kanye addressing the nation at his first State of the Union address, Kanye meeting with Congress or foreign dignitaries.  And how about Kim picking her cause as First Lady, Kim redecorating the White House, Kim dressing for formal affairs.  Pure comedy.



Yes! Good point!


----------



## redney

too through said:


> "Kanye for President" would make hilarious Saturday Night Live parodies.  Picture Kanye participating in debates, on the campaign trail and explaining his vision and campaign platform, Kayne picking his Cabinet, Kanye addressing the nation at his first State of the Union address, Kanye meeting with Congress or foreign dignitaries.  And how about Kim picking her cause as First Lady, Kim redecorating the White House, Kim dressing for formal affairs.  Pure comedy.



They could start now, he's "declared" he's running


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Dallas_Girl

berrydiva said:


> Rumors? At this point, can we really call them rumors?




I'm being diplomatic since Kayne has said he is gay. But yes I really believe he is.


----------



## bag-princess

CobaltBlu said:


> astrostyle.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Dowager-Countess.gif







    i am soooooo going to miss my girl violet!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Coach Lover Too said:


> They probably start their own rumors just to keep people talking about them!




Who, Kim's butt cheeks? [emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

too through said:


> "Kanye for President" would make hilarious Saturday Night Live parodies.  Picture Kanye participating in debates, on the campaign trail and explaining his vision and campaign platform, Kayne picking his Cabinet, Kanye addressing the nation at his first State of the Union address, Kanye meeting with Congress or foreign dignitaries.  And how about Kim picking her cause as First Lady, Kim redecorating the White House, Kim dressing for formal affairs.  Pure comedy.




Or "Yeezy for Preezy" might become a thing...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coconutsboston said:


> Or "Yeezy for Preezy" might become a thing...




Omg  Please trademark that right now.


----------



## Lounorada

coconutsboston said:


> Or "Yeezy for Preezy" might become a thing...


----------



## caitlin1214

Queenpixie said:


> ey eye ey ey ey were 2ne1



 I go by the name of CL of 2NE1 / It's been a long time coming, but We're here now / And we about to set the roof on fire baby (Uh oh!)


----------



## caitlin1214

The only way to listen to Kanye's speech.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...d?ir=Entertainment&ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000024



Also, I'm just going to leave these here: 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...inment&ir=Entertainment&section=entertainment


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...inment&ir=Entertainment&section=entertainment


----------



## pittcat

caitlin1214 said:


> The only way to listen to Kanye's speech.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...d?ir=Entertainment&ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000024
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm just going to leave these here:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...inment&ir=Entertainment&section=entertainment
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...inment&ir=Entertainment&section=entertainment




Lol I just saw the Seinfeld one.. That was pretty good!


----------



## Sasha2012

In many ways young people today could be described as the 'selfie generation.'

And Andy Warhol's iconic Interview magazine has paid tribute to this self-aggrandizing trend by featuring amateur self portraits form the stars including Kim Kardashian, Jennifer Lopez, Madonna and Miley Cyrus on an astonishing eight separate covers for its new #Me issue.

They are just a few of the cavalcade of A-list personalities who are appearing in what is sure to be a favourite for magazine collectors and the celebrity obsessed everywhere.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ifferent-cover-stars-issue.html#ixzz3kY7KaEye


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> In many ways young people today could be described as the 'selfie generation.'
> 
> And Andy Warhol's iconic Interview magazine has paid tribute to this self-aggrandizing trend by featuring amateur self portraits form the stars including Kim Kardashian, Jennifer Lopez, Madonna and Miley Cyrus on an astonishing eight separate covers for its new #Me issue.
> 
> They are just a few of the cavalcade of A-list personalities who are appearing in what is sure to be a favourite for magazine collectors and the celebrity obsessed everywhere.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ifferent-cover-stars-issue.html#ixzz3kY7KaEye



Snooze fest. What would any mag pay for these or want to feature her at all in their mag? Despite playing here, I don't buy any mags because they feature any of the Ks. Question is, who is?


----------



## caitlin1214

too through said:


> "Kanye for President" would make hilarious Saturday Night Live parodies.  Picture Kanye participating in debates, on the campaign trail and explaining his vision and campaign platform, Kayne picking his Cabinet, Kanye addressing the nation at his first State of the Union address, Kanye meeting with Congress or foreign dignitaries.  And how about Kim picking her cause as First Lady, Kim redecorating the White House, Kim dressing for formal affairs.  Pure comedy.



In Waking Up with Kanye, there was a rather unique way of introducing each segment. 

His campaign slogan could be (and imagine I'm doing it the way they did it in the sketch): Kanye for President (Aah!)


----------



## VickyB

Another question for everybody. Demographics? Who is Kim's demo these days as she's pushing 35? Can't be tweens or teen agers or even 20 somethings. And I can't believe any educated woman of her age would want to emulate her. The tweens and teens must be Kylie and Kendull's flock.


----------



## lulu212121

kate6sorchensky said:


> So not sure if this has been mentioned. What's everyone's opinion about Kanye's announcement for 2020 Presidency.


Why make us wait? There's still time now!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

VickyB said:


> Snooze fest. What would any mag pay for these or want to feature her at all in their mag? Despite playing here, I don't buy any mags because they feature any of the Ks. Question is, who is?




Beats me, her selfie book was a flop, only sold 32,000 copies. I wouldn't buy anything they promote.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

VickyB said:


> Another question for everybody. Demographics? Who is Kim's demo these days as she's pushing 35? Can't be tweens or teen agers or even 20 somethings. And I can't believe any educated woman of her age would want to emulate her. The tweens and teens must be Kylie and Kendull's flock.



Kim is definitely the "instagram" demographic. A lot of people my age love her (I'm 18).


----------



## VickyB

LouboutinHottie said:


> Kim is definitely the "instagram" demographic. A lot of people my age love her (I'm 18).




Thanks! Why do people your age love her? What do they identify with?


----------



## dell

Does anyone else just wish these people would go away? [emoji31] I cannot believe this family has gotten the money and fame for absolutely nothing. Just my opinion.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

VickyB said:


> Thanks! Why do people your age love her? What do they identify with?



It's an aesthetic reason, my generation loves the instagram look with full coverage foundation + contouring, and I admit that I love it too, and it's not just Kim, they worship everyone in this family lol. Her body is a trend as well if you can believe it... thick asses are IN right now.


----------



## berrydiva

LouboutinHottie said:


> It's an aesthetic reason, my generation loves the instagram look with full coverage foundation + contouring, and I admit that I love it too, and it's not just Kim, they worship everyone in this family lol. Her body is a trend as well if you can believe it... *thick asses are IN right now*.


SMH. Not at you but of it being "trendy"


----------



## LouboutinHottie

berrydiva said:


> SMH. Not at you but of it being "trendy"



Lol, well it's true. What's sad is that even girls who don't have a big *** will post something on instagram and tag #sothick lmaooo


----------



## pukasonqo

clydekiwi said:


> I will move to another country if he does. Australia




plenty of space here, we just need to get rid of our current embarrassment, ooops! meant prime minstrel


----------



## VickyB

LouboutinHottie said:


> It's an aesthetic reason, my generation loves the instagram look with full coverage foundation + contouring, and I admit that I love it too, and it's not just Kim, they worship everyone in this family lol. Her body is a trend as well if you can believe it... thick asses are IN right now.



Thanks! Just can't believe her body (or any body like Kim's) is a trend. I'd rather be _______ (fill in the blank) than have Kim's body.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> plenty of space here, we just need to get rid of our current embarrassment, ooops! Meant prime minstrel



+1


----------



## Dallas_Girl

The powers that be determine what's on trend and teens are easy to get to follow suite. If you were a '90s teen, jncos? Those were stupid but teens thought it made them look cool (I was guilty of it)


----------



## AECornell

Hahaha. I AM moving to another country and I'm really hoping people don't give him a shot. Not even the nomination. I'd rather Kanye be the nominee.



clydekiwi said:


> I will move to another country if he does. Australia


----------



## Irishgal

LouboutinHottie said:


> It's an aesthetic reason, my generation loves the instagram look with full coverage foundation + contouring, and I admit that I love it too, and it's not just Kim, they worship everyone in this family lol. Her body is a trend as well if you can believe it... thick asses are IN right now.




That's really interesting, how things change from generation to generation is fascinating! 
When I was your age growing up in Southern California everyone had or wanted the surfer girl look. Zero make up, just a tan, longish hair and pretty teeth lol.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Another question for everybody. Demographics? Who is Kim's demo these days as she's pushing 35? Can't be tweens or teen agers or even 20 somethings. And I can't believe any educated woman of her age would want to emulate her. The tweens and teens must be Kylie and Kendull's flock.



You'd be surprised. Her demo is a wide range. I know women who are educated in their 30s/40s who like her and follow her. She's an Instagram entity....anyone as obsessed with IG as she is, is her demo. Hell the folks who constantly post here about her is her demo...good or bad, she's being talked about...Kim had one goal, as she's stated, "to be famous". She achieves that regardless of if she's well liked or well hated. Either way she's achieved her goal in life.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Irishgal said:


> That's really interesting, how things change from generation to generation is fascinating!
> When I was your age growing up in Southern California everyone had or wanted the surfer girl look. Zero make up, just a tan, longish hair and pretty teeth lol.


 I know, for me it was Kate Moss look, super thin.  I had friends in HS with big booties at the time and it was considered 'heavy'.  They hated it.  Go figure!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

VickyB said:


> Thanks! Just can't believe her body (or any body like Kim's) is a trend. I'd rather be _______ (fill in the blank) than have Kim's body.



Yeah I'd rather have a model body tbh!



Irishgal said:


> That's really interesting, how things change from generation to generation is fascinating!
> When I was your age growing up in Southern California everyone had or wanted the surfer girl look. Zero make up, just a tan, longish hair and pretty teeth lol.



Yeah definitely! I think it's fascinating too.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

berrydiva said:


> You'd be surprised. Her demo is a wide range. I know women who are educated in their 30s/40s who like her and follow her. She's an Instagram entity....anyone as obsessed with IG as she is, is her demo. Hell the folks who constantly post here about her is her demo...good or bad, she's being talked about...Kim had one goal, as she's stated, "to be famous". She achieves that regardless of if she's well liked or well hated. Either way she's achieved her goal in life.



This is very true! Anyone obsessed with IG loves her, and even her haters are her demo.


----------



## maddie66

Irishgal said:


> That's really interesting, how things change from generation to generation is fascinating!
> When I was your age growing up in Southern California everyone had or wanted the surfer girl look. Zero make up, just a tan, longish hair and pretty teeth lol.







LOREBUNDE said:


> I know, for me it was Kate Moss look, super thin.  I had friends in HS with big booties at the time and it was considered 'heavy'.  They hated it.  Go figure!







LouboutinHottie said:


> Yeah I'd rather have a model body tbh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely! I think it's fascinating too.




Very interesting -- this would make a great thread topic in and of itself (maybe it already is, I haven't looked).  When I was 18 it was always the Sports Illustrated swimsuit models.  I remember telling my drooling guy friends that these women wouldn't really look that perfect if you saw them in real life (okay, they'd still look pretty damn good, but not perfect), but this was before photoshop and filters were something that everyone had access to, so I don't think they believed me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her parents are two of the most dedicated fashion followers on the planet.

And during North West's recent holiday in St Barts, the two-year-old matched her mum's beach style in a mini version of pregnant Kim's black bikini,

The cute toddler was seen building sandcastles with Kim, 34, on the beautiful beach, enjoying some one-on-one time with her mum during the Kardashian-Jenner family vacation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sandcastles-beach-St-Barts.html#ixzz3kbu8aYfh


----------



## clydekiwi

But shes still a complete moron/low class person. Shes naked half the time and has no self respect.


----------



## pukasonqo

i am a cynic,  she was seeing "building" sandcastles because it was kimbo's time for having her pic taken
north is a cute little girl, fingers xssed she will grow up to be a strong woman


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Those pics are so staged lol


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> i am a cynic,  she was seeing "building" sandcastles because it was kimbo's time for having her pic taken
> *north is a cute little girl, fingers xssed she will grow up to be a strong woman*



I'm afraid the poor little girl is doomed. The genetic material just isn't there, on either side. Plus, she will be raised to be vapid and entitled.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

"Two of the most dedicated fashion followers..." Just days after Kanye says what he said?! Lol and these are the people on their payroll?! [emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> I'm afraid the poor little girl is doomed. The genetic material just isn't there, on either side. Plus, she will be raised to be vapid and entitled.




i know but there is always hope the nanny will do a good job raising north...


----------



## Lounorada

What happened to 'This isn&#8217;t Americas baby'?
This [del]un[/del]motherly-Kim photoshoot is so staged and awkward looking, Kim can't even try to 'act' believable for a few pictures.
No comment on the obvious and bad photoshop.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Lounorada said:


> What happened to 'This isnt Americas baby'?
> This [del]un[/del]motherly-Kim photoshoot is so staged and awkward looking, Kim can't even try to 'act' believable for a few pictures.
> No comment on the obvious and bad photoshop.




Please point them out! I can't tell but I still think her body looks weird. Her hips got so wide!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I read where Kim said she no longer smiles in pics because of what people said about her being fat when she was pregnant with North. She's still p*ssed about it. She better not read the comments this time around.


----------



## CherryKitty

I'm sorry, this is going to sound awful. It probably is awful. But she doesn't even look pregnant to me. She just seems heavier. I think it's because of her body type (I have nothing against it - I do respect that the Kardashian's aren't Size 00, nice to see) and her booty, lol. But poor girl (HA, poor Kim K...) does not carry well.


----------



## caitlin1214

caitlin1214 said:


> In Waking Up with Kanye, there was a rather unique way of introducing each segment.
> 
> His campaign slogan could be (and imagine I'm doing it the way they did it in the sketch): Kanye for President (Aah!)




Sorry, forgot to post the link to the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0bT60BLYKM


----------



## Bentley1

Pregnancy does not suit her at all.


----------



## TinksDelite

maddie66 said:


> Very interesting -- this would make a great thread topic in and of itself (maybe it already is, I haven't looked).  When I was 18 it was always the Sports Illustrated swimsuit models.



This was my ideal when I was that age!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I second the "Kate Moss" look that was ideal with me growing up. Tall (though I know that she's not tall) and rail thin was the ideal. [emoji57]


----------



## Sasha2012

The Kardashians are expanding their already enormous empire.

Kim and Khloe joined forces with Kylie and Kris Jenner on Tuesday night, for a business event and family dinner at Nobu in Malibu, California.

The stars were hosting a preview of their new apps which will be launching soon, suggesting fans of Keeping Up With The Kardashians have a few different ones to look forward to

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-host-preview-new-apps.html#ixzz3kcxXMx00


----------



## Wildflower22

Whew Kim's face looks pulled tight!


----------



## redney

Wow those are some ugly outfits.


----------



## stylemepretty

No class. No fashion sense. No common sense.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

The way they are standing in that group photo doesn't make sense. There is too much space between Kris and Kloe. Bad photoshopping going on there.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kim's makeup looks good. That's all I have to say lol.


----------



## CobaltBlu

They look like tarts, and they all have dead eyes except for Kris, whose eyes look like the Devil himself is peering out from behind them.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CobaltBlu said:


> They look like tarts, and they all have dead eyes except for *Kris, whose eyes look like the Devil himself is peering out from behind them.*


----------



## leeann

Khloe needs to accept that she will never be pretty


----------



## berrydiva

leeann said:


> Khloe needs to accept that she will never be pretty


----------



## chowlover2

Look at Kris's hands in the first pic, she looks like the crypt keeper. She needs to put some filler in there.


----------



## Crystalina

Two thoughts:

I think Khloe looks ridiculous with blonde hair.

Kim's "pregnant body" is annoying because it's distorted-----it's full of fillers and plastic surgery!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

My ideal when I grew up was Christy Turlington and Jasmin Ghauri.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CobaltBlu said:


> They look like tarts, and they all have dead eyes except for Kris, whose eyes look like the Devil himself is peering out from behind them.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] So funny but so true!


----------



## Oryx816

A reminder to love yourself....

https://instagram.com/p/7GIZ6gBvFc/


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> My ideal when I grew up was Christy Turlington and Jasmin Ghauri.



For me it was Rosie Vela, Patti Hansen and Beverly Johnson.  They looked so wholesome.  No one looks wholesome and natural anymore.  It's not in style to do so.


----------



## Bentley1

CobaltBlu said:


> They look like tarts, and they all have dead eyes except for Kris, whose eyes look like the Devil himself is peering out from behind them.




[emoji23][emoji23]so true...
She looks absolutely deranged.


----------



## Oryx816

^ those hands are creepy as hell and those cheeks look like she is storing walnuts for the winter.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> ^ those hands are creepy as hell and those cheeks look like she is storing walnuts for the winter.


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-mania said:


> I'm afraid the poor little girl is doomed. The genetic material just isn't there, on either side. Plus, she will be raised to be vapid and entitled.



Kanye's mom was a university professor! There may be a tinge of that in her... We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Monoi

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, forgot to post the link to the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0bT60BLYKM




Great! Thnx for posting


----------



## Jikena

Monoi said:


> Great! Thnx for posting




That guy's "HUUUUUH" is perfect. It sounds exactly like Kanye.  (I don't know how to quote the person you quoted...)


----------



## labelwhore04

leeann said:


> Khloe needs to accept that she will never be pretty



Seriously! Not everyone can be blessed with good looks but that's OK. Instead of butchering her face with plastic surgery, just embrace your natural self and focus on something other than your looks.. get a hobby, go to school, learn a new language, etc. There is so much more to life than what you look like.


----------



## Jikena

Damnnn, Kim looks like a robot. No expression at all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCbPZybdFFg


----------



## Irishgal

Jayne1 said:


> For me it was Rosie Vela, Patti Hansen and Beverly Johnson.  They looked so wholesome.  No one looks wholesome and natural anymore.  It's not in style to do so.




I remember when Beverly hit the cover of Vogue, as the first African American to make the cover. All us surfer chicks thought she was amazing, so of course we wanted to look like her, but knew it was a stretch, to say the least.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Seriously! Not everyone can be blessed with good looks but that's OK. Instead of butchering her face with plastic surgery, just embrace your natural self and focus on something other than your looks.. get a hobby, go to school, learn a new language, etc. There is so much more to life than what you look like.



Yeah, but that would mean nothing to the women in this family who's motto is the complete opposite, 'There is nothing more important in life than what you look like.' It's all they care about and none of them will ever be satisfied with how they look. 
Besides Kourtney maybe. She's the only who seems to have tweaked a few things when she was younger but seems to be aging normally from what I can tell because even though she's the oldest, she looks younger than 18yr old Kylie.


----------



## Brandless

chowlover2 said:


> Look at Kris's hands in the first pic, she looks like the crypt keeper. She needs to put some filler in there.




Yikes! No matter how much fillers they put in their faces and how taut they ask the surgeon to pull the skin, there is really now way to turn back the hands of time. The hands, the feet, the legs, the neck will always give away their true age.


----------



## maddie66

ByeKitty said:


> Kanye's mom was a university professor! There may be a tinge of that in her... We'll just have to wait and see.




Plus Kim's father was a very successful lawyer.


----------



## Oryx816

maddie66 said:


> Plus Kim's father was a very successful lawyer.




Now you're just making the argument against North....


----------



## maddie66

Oryx816 said:


> Now you're just making the argument against North....




I actually am a lawyer myself, so excellent point!  [emoji57]


----------



## Oryx816

maddie66 said:


> I actually am a lawyer myself, so excellent point!  [emoji57]




My condolences...

J/k


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> Kanye's mom was a university professor! There  may be a tinge of that in her... We'll just have to wait and  see.



There are some hella crazy academics out there. Not talking about  his mother, I know nothing about her, just talking in general. Crazy  doesn't discriminate by intelligence or profession. I don't think Kanye  is stupid. He's just too self-absorbed, arrogant, angry, desperate, and  uniformed to put a coherent thought together before he starts running  his mouth. I don't think Kim is stupid either. She just chooses to  channel all of her mental capacity into famewhoring.



Oryx816 said:


> My condolences...


----------



## maddie66

Oryx816 said:


> My condolences...
> 
> J/k




Hah!


----------



## Stansy

ByeKitty said:


> Kanye's mom was a university professor! There may be a tinge of that in her... We'll just have to wait and see.



Plus often enough genetics skip one generation


----------



## ByeKitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> There are some hella crazy academics out there. Not talking about  his mother, I know nothing about her, just talking in general. Crazy  doesn't discriminate by intelligence or profession. I don't think Kanye  is stupid. He's just too self-absorbed, arrogant, angry, desperate, and  uniformed to put a coherent thought together before he starts running  his mouth. I don't think Kim is stupid either. She just chooses to  channel all of her mental capacity into famewhoring.



I was just trying to say that there is something else out there in the gene pool! It's not all fame-hunger and materialism. Also, I kind of picture Kanye as the type of father who wants North and Wild Wild to be LEADERS like we've never seen before. Now he wants to be ***** but I wouldn't be surprised if he also has delusions of grandeur concerning his children. Hence, if there's even a little brain activity there, he'll try and get them into Ivy League schools.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> I was just trying to say that there is something else out there in the gene pool! It's not all fame-hunger and materialism. Also, I kind of picture Kanye as the type of father who wants North and Wild Wild to be LEADERS like we've never seen before. Now he wants to be ***** but I wouldn't be surprised if he also has delusions of grandeur concerning his children. Hence, if there's even a little brain activity there, he'll try and get them into Ivy League schools.



Yeah I agree. The impression I get of Kanye is that he's desperate to be accepted by the type of people/the institutions he claims to hate and that he's never been able to deal with the rejection in a healthy or mature way. He'll be all about getting his kids in with whoever he wants them in with.


----------



## redney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah I agree. The impression I get of Kanye is that he's desperate to be accepted by the type of people/the institutions he claims to hate and that he's never been able to deal with the rejection in a healthy or mature way. He'll be all about getting his kids in with whoever he wants them in with.



ITA. I mean, look at how he's pushed his wife/beard into couture when the majority of those already in it barely acknowledge her.


----------



## Hermes4evah

ByeKitty said:


> I was just trying to say that there is something else out there in the gene pool! It's not all fame-hunger and materialism. Also, I kind of picture Kanye as the type of father who wants North and Wild Wild to be LEADERS like we've never seen before. Now he wants to be ***** but I wouldn't be surprised if he also has delusions of grandeur concerning his children. Hence, if there's even a little brain activity there, he'll try and get them into Ivy League schools.




Go over to the Relationship and Family sub forum and read a little on the thread about dealing with people close to you who have Narcissistic Personality Disorder.  You can divorce an NPD spouse but growing up with an NPD parent sounds like a nightmare. Lots of damage is done to the children. 

I think North will be a beauty but, in this family, I'm not sure if that's a blessing or a curse.


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes4evah said:


> Go over to the Relationship and Family sub forum and read a little on the thread about dealing with people close to you who have Narcissistic Personality Disorder.  You can divorce an NPD spouse but growing up with an NPD parent sounds like a nightmare. Lots of damage is done to the children.
> 
> I think North will be a beauty but, in this family, I'm not sure if that's a blessing or a curse.


Its hard to tell how children will look when grown up.  And genetics can be funny - look at Demi Moore's daughters.  They have a beautiful mother and a good looking father but the dad's features didn't seem to translate so well onto girls.
As far as North - GL to her.  Growing up in this family will be far from normal.


----------



## lizmil

CobaltBlu said:


> They look like tarts, and they all have dead eyes except for Kris, whose eyes look like the Devil himself is peering out from behind them.



This!


----------



## clydekiwi

https://www.facebook.com/hamptonbranden/videos/478883952260849/.   I had to post this haha. Hope no one gets offended


----------



## labelwhore04

clydekiwi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/hamptonbranden/videos/478883952260849/.   I had to post this haha. Hope no one gets offended



 This is how i feel every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Lounorada

clydekiwi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/hamptonbranden/videos/478883952260849/.   I had to post this haha. Hope no one gets offended


:lolots:


----------



## Sassys

Funniest sh$t I've heard all week :lolots::lolots:


----------



## poopsie

Ummmmmmmmmmmmm.....................okay.  Isn't that child a bit young to be using that type of language? Or have we devolved to the point where that is now acceptable?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

poopsie said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmm.....................okay.  Isn't that child a bit young to be using that type of language? Or have we devolved to the point where that is now acceptable?



Glad this isn't my 5 or 8yr old. I can tell you they'd be sent to their room and given a _real _good talking to.


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmm.....................okay.  Isn't that child a bit young to be using that type of language? Or have we devolved to the point where that is now acceptable?




i know but the kid does have a point...


----------



## zen1965

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Glad this isn't my 5 or 8yr old. I can tell you they'd be sent to their room and given a _real _good talking to.



Same here. I would not tolerate that kind of talk when it comes to my six-year old.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Van Nuys, California (September 4)


----------



## stylemepretty

I like that colour on her. It's good to see colour on her full stop. Looks like her nose is spreading from pregnancy.


----------



## Bentley1

Looks a little easier on the eyes here. The pale pink is pretty.


----------



## AECornell

Agree. She finally looks good in an outfit. Good color for her skin tone. She's starting to gain in her face. That's always the worst! It's like you finally are getting to that stage where you're just super pregnant.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I like this outfit, especially the colour.


----------



## Stansy

AECornell said:


> Agree. She finally looks good in an outfit. Good color for her skin tone. She's starting to gain in her face. That's always the worst! It's like you finally are getting to that stage where you're just super pregnant.



But she still has three months to go.....


----------



## White Orchid

The colour is nice.  And kudos to whoever edited the pix.  Not an inch of cellulite in sight.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Her knees look weird in the photo, like they are too low. Her thighs look too long for her height


----------



## Queenpixie

The outfit looks great... but her face, did she botox it again? her eyebrows look so high!


When is she due?


----------



## Stansy

Queenpixie said:


> The outfit looks great... but her face, did she botox it again? her eyebrows look so high!
> 
> 
> When is she due?


Supposedly in december.


----------



## Lounorada

The pale pink is nice, but the outfit itself is the usual overly-tight, uncomfortable looking and unflattering mess. The coat looks like a lab coat.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I love this color on her too. Best she's looked in forever.


----------



## Jikena

I love the outfit as well. Not very found of the super long tight dress but she's been dressing like for a while so... I love the colours and I love the coat.


----------



## morgan20

Yes she looks good


----------



## Reaganh

Taylor swift is VP IN 2020 for Kayne west


----------



## labelwhore04

Finally an outfit that looks good! Her face on the other hand..


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Yes, she looks nice. I love the color. [emoji2]


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Van Nuys, California (September 4)




She looks like she's wearing a giant condom.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I guess I just can't see what ya'll are seeing. She looks the same as always to me.  Too tight dress made of spanx material, too much cleavage, and the odd coat.


----------



## redney

Dallas_Girl said:


> Her knees look weird in the photo, like they are too low. Her thighs look too long for her height



You are totally right! Weird!


----------



## pursegrl12

pukasonqo said:


> i know but the kid does have a point...




Truth!!!!! And it's hilarious because it's not my kid


----------



## lulu212121

Sometimes her heels look like they are about to snap!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Her leg proportions are so off


----------



## Encore Hermes

Double post when I tried to edit * sigh


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She doesn't look like she's gotten any bigger, at all.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Van Nuys, California (September 4)



I think she looks super cute here, and her body looks good in this outfit too!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Never before seen pics (or so they say) of Kim. 

http://www.fishwrapper.com/photos/never-before-seen-pics-of-kim-kardshian-sorry/images/4-jpg-5/


----------



## Lounorada

Her body looks 'good' in the pale pink outfit because the photos are heavily photoshopped.


----------



## sisu9

Hahahaaaaaa

In the last set of photos it is so badly photoshopped...they made her look like she's 5'9 or something. And her knees and legs are wayyyyy off. Hahahaaaa


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> Never before seen pics (or so they say) of Kim.
> 
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/photos/never-before-seen-pics-of-kim-kardshian-sorry/images/4-jpg-5/



Lol were they smoking when editing this picture ? http://www.fishwrapper.com/photos/never-before-seen-pics-of-kim-kardshian-sorry/images/2-jpg-4/
Her body looks nothing like that. This shoot wasn't shot long ago and she surely hasn't such a thin body (legs, hips, stomach sides)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> Lol were they smoking when editing this picture ? http://www.fishwrapper.com/photos/never-before-seen-pics-of-kim-kardshian-sorry/images/2-jpg-4/
> Her body looks nothing like that. This shoot wasn't shot long ago and she surely hasn't such a thin body (legs, hips, stomach sides)



I know right?!? She wishes she looked like that!


----------



## Sasha2012

When you are a mum your children are your number one priority.

And so it was with Kim Kardashian on Saturday when she carefully carried a sleeping North through LAX airport.

Dressed in a long black coat which concealed her ever growing baby bump, the reality star sashayed through arrivals with her adorable daughter, who was snoozing in her arms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-arriving-LAX-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3kwLSGPtX


----------



## Stansy

Cute kid!

Why did Kimbo take her from Kanye? Rhetorical question..... But I feel that one of these days one of her heels is going to snap! Hopefully not when she trots around with a child in her arms.....


----------



## Jeneen

I like those jeans.


----------



## Sassys

Fur coat and wool coat in 90 degree weather. I can't...


----------



## Crystalina

Stansy said:


> Cute kid!
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Kimbo take her from Kanye? Rhetorical question..... But I feel that one of these days one of her heels is going to snap! Hopefully not when she trots around with a child in her arms.....




She probably took North from Kanye so that Kanye's arms are free to beat up a paparazzo.


----------



## Lounorada

Telling the paps to be quiet because your young child is sleeping  How about you don't call them to be there in the first place and you arrive and make your way through the airport without an unnecessary circus startling/frightening your daughter.


----------



## Lounorada

sassys said:


> fur coat and wool coat in 90 degree weather. I can't...



+1


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Telling the paps to be quiet because your young child is sleeping  How about you don't call them to be there in the first place and you arrive and make your way through the airport without an unnecessary circus startling/frightening your daughter.



Exactly! Smh


----------



## redney

Or is she "signaling" with the shhh, just like Kylie??


----------



## DC-Cutie

My lordt they are going to have little North seasonally challenged as well with her little furrah coat in the dead of summer...


----------



## pukasonqo

ok, when she is holding the minnie mouse doll it looks like she is wondering if that is north and is she meant to carry thAt doll or that toddler in kanye's arms!


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Or is she "signaling" with the shhh, just like Kylie??




This is more like it, yes.


----------



## pursegrl12

dangerouscurves said:


> This is more like it, yes.




[emoji40][emoji40][emoji40]


----------



## aleksandras

Sassys said:


> Fur coat and wool coat in 90 degree weather. I can't...



Yup! I live in a country where we need to wear winter coats 9 months out of a year, so I don't understand why someone would want to wear them when they don't necessarily have to


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Telling the paps to be quiet because your young child is sleeping  How about you don't call them to be there in the first place and you arrive and make your way through the airport without an unnecessary circus startling/frightening your daughter.



Exactly!


----------



## Sassys

aleksandras said:


> Yup! I live in a country where we need to wear winter coats 9 months out of a year, so I don't understand why someone would want to wear them when they don't necessarily have to



Kim reminds me when I was in junior high school; you got new clothes for the school year and you wore every new outfit the first 2 weeks of school and had nothing new for later. It was technically still summer when you went back to school, but your new clothes were for fall.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Kim reminds me when I was in junior high school; you got new clothes for the school year and you wore every new outfit the first 2 weeks of school and had nothing new for later. It was technically still summer when you went back to school, but your new clothes were for fall.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] totally Right!!! Always did that!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> Kim reminds me when I was in junior high school; you got new clothes for the school year and you wore every new outfit the first 2 weeks of school and had nothing new for later. It was technically still summer when you went back to school, but your new clothes were for fall.



This cracked me up because it's so true!


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] totally Right!!! Always did that!



AND the first week was always 1/2 days, so you were showing off for nothing.


----------



## kirsten

LOL that brings back so many memories. In Southern California those first two weeks were always the hottest weeks of summer too. I remember legit dying in some flannels I wanted to wear back to school. 

And I clearly remember this goth 8th grader making fun of the fact that I had a flannel that matched my Vans flannel print shoes and I wore both at the same time. We'll never again after that happened.


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnant Kim Kardashian dressed her burgeoning bump in a dramatic black caped gown as she exited her Manhattan apartment on Sunday.

The expecting reality star - who turns 35 next month - looked elegant yet somber as she was swarmed by New York fans and photographers.

The style of Kim's funeral-like attire was identical to the white Humberto Leon for Kenzo dress Solange Knowles donned at her November New Orleans wedding.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ck-caped-gown-visiting-NYC.html#ixzz3l0k2ModZ


----------



## Dallas_Girl

You think they could invest In a better photoshop artist. In the 2nd photo, that is one funky looking boob.


----------



## chocolatechippy

DC-Cutie said:


> My lordt they are going to have little North seasonally challenged as well with her little furrah coat in the dead of summer...



Poor North, too hot for that coat. She looks like a little baby bird, with the feathers.


----------



## Queenpixie

her right eyebrow needs a twitter account


----------



## chowlover2

Queenpixie said:


> her right eyebrow needs a twitter account




You're right about that!


----------



## VickyB

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I like this outfit, especially the colour.



Why does she even bother to wear garments?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

chocolatechippy said:


> Poor North, too hot for that coat. She looks like a little baby bird, with the feathers.


----------



## Lounorada

Dallas_Girl said:


> You think they could invest In a better photoshop artist. In the 2nd photo, that is one funky looking boob.



For once, I don't think that's photoshop. Looks like she's wearing a dress that is a couple sizes too small (nothing new there), resulting in squashed, deformed looking uni-boob.


----------



## bag-princess

chocolatechippy said:


> Poor North, too hot for that coat. She looks like a little baby bird, with the feathers.









i hope someone checked on the poor thing - she may have passed out from the heat instead of taking a nap!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> For once, I don't think that's photoshop. Looks like she's wearing a dress that is a couple sizes too small (nothing new there), resulting in squashed, deformed looking uni-boob.




I made the same diagnosis Lou!  :lolots:


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> For once, I don't think that's photoshop. Looks like she's wearing a dress that is a couple sizes too small (nothing new there), resulting in squashed, deformed looking uni-boob.



Agree. Or maybe it's the seams of the dress on the boobs area ? I feel like they look weird.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I made the same diagnosis Lou!  :lolots:


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Agree. Or maybe it's the seams of the dress on the boobs area ? I feel like they look weird.


Yeah, there is a seam that runs across the boobs both sides, but because the dress is too small on Kim it's pulling like hell making it look puckered. I'd be surprised if she made it through the night without the dress bursting, it looks so uncomfortable...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

You can see the edge of Kim's clothes loses the edge in places and blends into the guy in the background. 

And even with too tight of clothing, I don't see a boob looking deformed like this. It looks like a growth coming out of the bottom of her boob.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, there is a seam that runs across the boobs both sides, but because the dress is too small on Kim it's pulling like hell making it look puckered. I'd be surprised if she made it through the night without the dress bursting, it looks so uncomfortable...




The seam is just on the side just like most wrap dresses, correct? It is really struggling to stay put [emoji23]


I wonder what's the deal. Is she trying to fit into her pre-pregnancy clothes that she hasn't had a chance to wear?


----------



## lizmil

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The seam is just on the side just like most wrap dresses, correct? It is really struggling to stay put [emoji23]
> 
> 
> I wonder what's the deal. Is she trying to fit into her pre-pregnancy clothes that she hasn't had a chance to wear?



^ can't afford ones that fit?


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The seam is just on the side just like most wrap dresses, correct? It is really struggling to stay put [emoji23]
> 
> 
> I wonder what's the deal. Is she trying to fit into her pre-pregnancy clothes that she hasn't had a chance to wear?


It's one of those weird horizontal seams that come out from under the arm and stop in the middle of the breasts. They usually make it look like you have angular nipples 

It's like she automatically developed body dysmorphic  disorder when she got involved with Kanye. She seemed, for the most part, to wear clothes that fit correctly and flattered her body pre-Kanye, then all of a sudden she's being stuffed into clothes that could fit a small child, making her look twice the size she is. The only explanation I can see is when Kim looks in the mirror she sees the body of Karlie Kloss with her own plastic head on top.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lizmil said:


> ^ can't afford ones that fit?




That would be the logical answer but clearly logic is not being used here so...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lounorada said:


> It's one of those weird horizontal seams that come out from under the arm and stop in the middle of the breasts. They usually make it look like you have angular nipples
> 
> It's like she automatically developed body dysmorphic  disorder when she got involved with Kanye. She seemed, for the most part, to wear clothes that fit correctly and flattered her body pre-Kanye, then all of a sudden she's being stuffed into clothes that could fit a small child, making her look twice the size she is. The only explanation I can see is when Kim looks in the mirror she sees the body of Karlie Kloss with her own plastic head on top.




[emoji23]

[emoji30]seeing Karlie Kloss but being the same size and height as the Penguin is definitely a struggle.


----------



## coconutsboston

stansy said:


> cute kid!
> 
> Why did kimbo take her from kanye? Rhetorical question..... But i feel that one of these days one of her heels is going to snap! Hopefully not when she trots around with a child in her arms.....



this!


----------



## coconutsboston

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The seam is just on the side just like most wrap dresses, correct? It is really struggling to stay put [emoji23]
> 
> 
> I wonder what's the deal. Is she trying to fit into her pre-pregnancy clothes that she hasn't had a chance to wear?


Just because it has a little bit of give doesn't ensure it can be used as pregnancy garb! 

Has her bump stayed practically the same size for the past 4 weeks or is that just my eyes?  Typically that far along there is a marked change from week to week, no?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

coconutsboston said:


> Just because it has a little bit of give doesn't ensure it can be used as pregnancy garb!
> 
> Has her bump stayed practically the same size for the past 4 weeks or is that just my eyes?  Typically that far along there is a marked change from week to week, no?



I said the very same earlier this week, I've seen no change in size at all, and this is the time when you change almost daily!


----------



## Sasha2012

Budding fashionista North West is taking on her parents' sense of style.

Tiny North West looked adorable as she and mom Kim Kardashian, 34, stepped out in New York City on Monday, with the two-year-old dressed like her rapper dad Kanye West.

North wore a thick gold chain, large grey top, tight black pants rolled up at the cuffs and black Doc Martin boots as she held her mom's hand. 

It's no wonder the toddler is taking a page out of her famous father's fashion playbook.

The rapper-turned-fashion designer was recently named one of the most stylish men in the world by men's style bible GQ.

The All Day artist is often seen in monochrome, boxy tops and sweaters, and has rapped about how he was shunned for his early love of skinny jeans.

Earlier on Monday, West stepped out wearing a Tshirt emblazoned with the image of iconic artist Jean-Michel Basquiat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashian-keeps-watchful-eye.html#ixzz3l4rFFOnj


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji30]seeing Karlie Kloss but being the same size and height as the Penguin is definitely a struggle.


----------



## clydekiwi

coconutsboston said:


> Just because it has a little bit of give doesn't ensure it can be used as pregnancy garb!
> 
> 
> 
> Has her bump stayed practically the same size for the past 4 weeks or is that just my eyes?  Typically that far along there is a marked change from week to week, no?




Ya it looks the same. The only thing i see getting bigger are her lips


----------



## pukasonqo

north expressions are priceless! is like she knows she had been dressed in some horrid kanye designed krap...
isn't it summer in your part of the world?


----------



## Lounorada

Poor North in that un-child-friendly outfit. I mean, a big chunky necklace? On a young child? 
One of Kanyes tops that shrunk in the wash? Leather trousers & doc martens, in hot weather? 






It's sad to see a young child used as a real-life dress-up doll. SMH.

Kims face looks full on ape-ish. She looks utterly ridiculous in that wool coat, when everyone around her is wearing shorts/t-shirts/dresses. Fool.

I can't...


----------



## tomz_grl

North's docs! &#10084;&#65039;


My guess regarding the winter clothes is that they must always have it freezing their cars or homes in order to preserve their skin. That's all I've got...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

coconutsboston said:


> Just because it has a little bit of give doesn't ensure it can be used as pregnancy garb!
> 
> 
> 
> Has her bump stayed practically the same size for the past 4 weeks or is that just my eyes?  Typically that far along there is a marked change from week to week, no?




There was definitely a change from week to week for me lol. I think it's hard to tell with her because her clothes are so freaking tight and she wears Spanx all the freaking time. While they may not flatten her tummy it definitely changes the size of it. Admittedly I've worn spanx during pregnancy and the size goes down a little.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It must be awful to be a kid, that can't really be a kid because your mom insist on making you a into a mini-me for the cameras.

Kim's outfit would have looked cute, MINUS that obnoxious trench coat


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

North is so freaking cute! People taking pics of my kid would be so off limits. Ugh that would annoy me!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I feel sorry for the kid.  It is obviously all for show with no thought for her feelings or comfort.


----------



## Queenpixie

Kim and Americas Baby...

btw did Kim shorten he nose even more :s

http://www.gettyimages.ae/detail/ne...-seen-walking-in-soho-on-news-photo/487219750


----------



## azania

I can see Kim's tracks. I think her hair is too dark


----------



## Lounorada

encore hermes said:


> i feel sorry for the kid.  It is obviously all for show with no thought for her feelings or comfort.


 
+1


----------



## Encore Hermes

Tsk tsk all for the show. 
steph in the background


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I really like Kim's jacket..,, but for the winter time only lol


----------



## Lounorada

So she's carrying North, then puts her down to get her outfit shots (SMFH) then picks her back up again.
Normal caring mothers would carry their child from building to car safely, not put them down in the middle of a media circus of strangers in unfamiliar surroundings... video:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...th-West-steals-Kim-Kardashian-gold-chain.html


----------



## mkr

Well Kim has finally discovered the cape dress to cover her back side. Isn't she supposed to be a fashion icon?  These have been around for a while now. I would think shed have one in every color.


----------



## tomz_grl

Lounorada said:


> So she's carrying North, then puts her down to get her outfit shots (SMFH) then picks her back up again.
> Normal caring mothers would carry their child from building to car safely, not put them down in the middle of a media circus of strangers in unfamiliar surroundings... video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...th-West-steals-Kim-Kardashian-gold-chain.html



That's just sad.


----------



## Stansy

Poor North must be so embarrassed being dressed and paraded aroud like a circus pony.


----------



## Jujuma

Sassys said:


> Fur coat and wool coat in 90 degree weather. I can't...




I was just going to ask what the temp was out there in LA. Thought there was a cold snap I missed. That's not even a nice looking coat.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> So she's carrying North, then puts her down to get her outfit shots (SMFH) then picks her back up again.
> Normal caring mothers would carry their child from building to car safely, not put them down in the middle of a media circus of strangers in unfamiliar surroundings... video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...th-West-steals-Kim-Kardashian-gold-chain.html



We are having 90+ degree weather all week here in NYC; there is something mentally wrong with Kim.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> It must be awful to be a kid, *that can't really be a kid because your mom insist on making you a into a mini-me for the cameras.
> *
> Kim's outfit would have looked cute, MINUS that obnoxious trench coat






Encore Hermes said:


> I feel sorry for the kid.  *It is obviously all for show with no thought for her feelings or comfort*.





all she is too kim is a living doll - and i don't mean that in a good way like other mother's treat their kids.  they use her all the time to further their agenda - thinking they are the king and queen of high fashion.  no child should be dressed like she is wearing any kind of jewelry let alone that chunky mess!


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Tsk tsk all for the show.
> steph in the background





poor north!  that look on her face says it all - after all this time with her fame whoring mother she still is not comfortable with all those people and camera's in her face.  and if that idiot cared anything about her she would realize this and stop subjecting her to it.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Stansy said:


> Poor *North must be so embarrassed * being dressed and paraded aroud like a circus pony.



My first thought was yes but now I think that she is too young to know embarrassment but this is probably more of a fear reaction. 

And it is her mother,  who is putting her in harm's way. 

 Hope N. isn't afraid of the dark, her mother might lock her in a closet 'till she gets over it.


----------



## coconutsboston

Let's get real, North was just "stretching that shirt out" so Kim could wear it for the paps this week.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> So she's carrying North, then puts her down to get her outfit shots (SMFH) then picks her back up again.
> Normal caring mothers would carry their child from building to car safely, not put them down in the middle of a media circus of strangers in unfamiliar surroundings... video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...th-West-steals-Kim-Kardashian-gold-chain.html



Its pathetic. She's such a selfish human being


----------



## samy

.


----------



## Sasha2012

North is too cute.

via Daily Mail


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

From IG lol


----------



## AECornell

Dude it is SUMMER. Put that kid in some shorts or a cute dress and sandals!


----------



## StopHammertime

jimmyshoogirl said:


> From IG lol
> 
> View attachment 3121295




So cute. I thought the same thing when I saw those pics of her little outfit!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Awww! So cute. North definitely looks like her mama.


----------



## berrydiva

It was 90 degrees today. The kid is wearing clothes to give her heat stroke. I know it's been getting cooler in the evening but just carry a sweater like a normal mom would who care about their child's comfort


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kanye is exactly the type of narcissist who would dress his daughter in the exact same stupid get up as him. 
North is adorable and I like Kim's hair pulled back.


----------



## Jikena

I find the picture with the two people smiling taking pictures SO creepy. I couldn't handle having people 30 centimetres close to me taking pictures of my little kid. What the **** really.


----------



## pursegrl12

Lounorada said:


> So she's carrying North, then puts her down to get her outfit shots (SMFH) then picks her back up again.
> Normal caring mothers would carry their child from building to car safely, not put them down in the middle of a media circus of strangers in unfamiliar surroundings... video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...th-West-steals-Kim-Kardashian-gold-chain.html




Exactly!!!


----------



## Irishgal

I don't think Kim or Kanye have the ability to attach in a healthy manner to another human being.


----------



## White Orchid

encore hermes said:


> i feel sorry for the kid.  It is obviously all for show with no thought for her feelings or comfort.


+2


----------



## White Orchid

I find it kinda funny/strange/weird that her assistant would wear the same shoes as her.  Reminds me of high school.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

DC-Cutie said:


> It must be awful to be a kid, that can't really be a kid because your mom insist on making you a into a mini-me for the cameras.
> 
> Kim's outfit would have looked cute, MINUS that obnoxious trench coat



I know right! I understand that she probably wears it to make herself look thinner (which is an effective trick) but it's probably like 100 degrees there she must be boiling. A lighter trench coat would look so much better, and weather appropriate.


----------



## White Orchid

I get why Kim wears thicker coats.  From what we've seen, any fabric that clings to her deformed butt will merely highlight all that cellulite build up there.  At least with a coat with thicker fabric, like this black one she's donned, we are spared the 'cottage cheese factor' along with the saggy diaper look.


So yeah, I totally get it.  Looks dumb as hell considering the weather there, but the bird ain't stupid.  She knows how bad her back-side is (we saw it recently at that event where Kanye ranted) and she's learned (we hope) to better camouflage it.


----------



## clydekiwi

White Orchid said:


> I get why Kim wears thicker coats.  From what we've seen, any fabric that clings to her deformed butt will merely highlight all that cellulite build up there.  At least with a coat with thicker fabric, like this black one she's donned, we are spared the 'cottage cheese factor' along with the saggy diaper look.
> 
> 
> So yeah, I totally get it.  Looks dumb as hell considering the weather there, but the bird ain't stupid.  She knows how bad her back-side is (we saw it recently at that event where Kanye ranted) and she's learned (we hope) to better camouflage it.




Exactly


----------



## VickyB

OMG! What is going on with Kim's face???????


----------



## leeann

Poor little north


----------



## michie

Irishgal said:


> I don't think Kim or Kanye have the ability to attach in a healthy manner to another human being.



This!

North is just advancing her "career". God forbid she sells her kids like her mom has done hers, but all I see is a cycle.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I get why Kim wears thicker coats.  From what we've seen, any fabric that clings to her deformed butt will merely highlight all that cellulite build up there.  At least with a coat with thicker fabric, like this black one she's donned, we are spared the 'cottage cheese factor' along with the saggy diaper look.
> 
> 
> So yeah, I totally get it.  Looks dumb as hell considering the weather there, but the bird ain't stupid.  She knows how bad her back-side is (we saw it recently at that event where Kanye ranted) and she's learned (we hope) to better camouflage it.



Yep, this is all so true.


----------



## ByeKitty

White Orchid said:


> I find it kinda funny/strange/weird that her assistant would wear the same shoes as her.  Reminds me of high school.



They may be subtly different? Not sure though. I know plenty of brands make designs like that, many people currently wear those simple sandals with two straps...


----------



## tweegy

*And now, (33) Deep Thoughts (?) by Kim Kardashian *

Courtesy Buzzfeed
33 Things Kim Kardashian Has 100% Actually Said
http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodward/things-kim-kardashian-has-100-actually-said#.rbqoN61EJ













1. On her fears: &#8220;Stretchmarks are my biggest fear of life.&#8221;
2. On emotion: &#8220;I&#8217;ll cry at the end of the day, not with fresh makeup.&#8221;
3. On Spanx: &#8220;I always pee all over my Spanx. It&#8217;s a disaster. They aren&#8217;t crotchless enough!&#8221;
4. On Instagram: &#8220;People who post lots of quotes have major issues. I can&#8217;t take all the quotes in my feed. Twitter is OK but Instagram is for pics!&#8221;
5. On makeup: &#8220;I hate it when women wear the wrong foundation colour. It might be the worst thing on the planet when they wear their makeup too light.&#8221;
6. On her mother: &#8220;I rented my mom a monkey for the week because she had a syndrome where she missed children in the house.&#8221;
7. On conception: &#8220;I think if I&#8217;m 40 and I don&#8217;t have any kids and I&#8217;m not married, I would have a baby artificially inseminated. I would feel like Mary &#8211; like Jesus is my baby.&#8221;
8. On going blonde: &#8220;They say I look like a different ethnicity.&#8221;
9. On marital support: &#8220;Kanye always says &#8216;Dress sexier!&#8217; He&#8217;s always the most encouraging.&#8221;
10. On considering buying Elizabeth Taylor&#8217;s former home: &#8220;It was just so enchanting, with a garden with really pretty trellises and beautiful roses.&#8221;
11. On choosing not to buy it: &#8220;It wasn&#8217;t realistic for me to purchase. It only had a one-car garage.&#8221;
12. On posing: &#8220;In recent years I&#8217;m, like, too cool for duck face. So that doesn&#8217;t happen.&#8221;
13. On North West&#8217;s dress sense: &#8220;North doesn&#8217;t like pink or purple. She likes greys, creams, oatmeal colours and black.&#8221;
14. On pregnancy weight gain: &#8220;I&#8217;d think God was doing this for a reason. He was saying, &#8216;Kim, you think you&#8217;re so hot but look what I can do to you.&#8217;&#8221;
15. On terms of endearment: &#8220;I&#8217;m honoured that Kanye calls me his &#8216;Perfect *****.&#8217; I love it. I know he doesn&#8217;t mean it in a negative way when he says that word.&#8221;
16. On rumours: &#8220;I read that I was obsessed with killing racoons.&#8221;
17. On politics: &#8220;I had dinner with ***** once, and he just seemed very firm about the change, and that&#8217;s, like, his motto.&#8221;
18. On ignorance: &#8220;It annoys me whenever someone says, &#8216;What do you actually do?&#8217; All I think is, &#8216;How are you so ignorant that you don&#8217;t know?&#8217; I mean, what an uneducated question.&#8221;
19. On being a man for a day: &#8220;If I was a man, I would want to know what it&#8217;s like to have sex with myself. I would just want to know what it would feel like hitting it from the back.&#8221;
20. On acting: &#8220;I would, like, die to be in Twilight.&#8221;
21. On the colour white: &#8220;White is actually one of my favourite colours. I have a white car. I love white.&#8221;
22. On being photographed in a bikini: &#8220;There are paparazzi everywhere, that&#8217;s a fact. If I go out in bright sunlight all my cellulite will be lit up and visible. If it&#8217;s overcast, you can&#8217;t see it.&#8221;
23. On pregnancy complications: &#8220;If labour&#8217;s worse than this I&#8217;ll hang myself. I&#8217;ll literally take a knife and slit my throat.&#8221;
24. On naming her new baby South West: &#8220;North has a better direction. I don&#8217;t think we&#8217;ll go with another direction. I think South is so stupid. It&#8217;s the stupidest thing ever.&#8221;
25. On blessings: &#8220;I feel really blessed because I genuinely love the process of getting my hair and makeup done.&#8221;
26. On mornings: &#8220;The first person I talk to is Kanye because he&#8217;s right there next to me in bed. I&#8217;ll say, &#8216;Do you want to go for a run?&#8217; And he usually does. Or he won&#8217;t because he has a workout. So we&#8217;ll just talk about that. Then kisses.&#8221;
27. On buying Kourtney a pair of shoes: &#8220;I&#8217;m not buying her a ****ing pair of shoes &#8212; I bought her a ****ing career.&#8221;
28. On her music career: &#8220;What gave me the right to think I could be a singer?&#8221;
29. On her lack of tattoos: &#8220;Honey, would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?!&#8221;
30. On long nails: &#8220;I just feel like I can&#8217;t function in the real world with long nails.&#8221;
31. On the media: &#8220;I couldn&#8217;t care less if they said I was pregnant with twins by my brother.&#8221;
32. On underwear: &#8220;I only just started wearing underwear a month ago, and I never wore underwear until then.&#8221;
33. On her talent: &#8220;Well, a bear can juggle and stand on a ball and he&#8217;s talented, but he&#8217;s not famous. Do you know what I mean?&#8221;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Who knew she was so smart!?!? lol


----------



## tweegy

16. On rumours: &#8220;I read that I was obsessed with killing racoons.&#8221; <--- Notice how she didn't clarify whether she was obsessed or not with killing racoons. I hope she knows they roll deep..


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Omg those answers are sooo beyond special!!! And Kayne sounds like the biggest *** wipe!!!! "Dress sexier" and "perfect *****". Just NO!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Omg I love seeing North. She seems like such a happy kid.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Omfg y'all! I canNOT stop laughing!






http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...4.html?1441717610&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I couldn't make myself read that whole list. The questions seem to be as dumb as the answers.


----------



## Wildflower22

tweegy said:


> 11. On choosing not to buy it: It wasnt realistic for me to purchase. It only had a one-car garage.
> 
> 14. On pregnancy weight gain: Id think God was doing this for a reason. He was saying, Kim, you think youre so hot but look what I can do to you.
> 
> 25. On blessings: I feel really blessed because I genuinely love the process of getting my hair and makeup done.
> 
> 30. On long nails: I just feel like I cant function in the real world with long nails.
> 
> 31. On the media: I couldnt care less if they said I was pregnant with twins by my brother.




I don't think these quotes are bad. I think her pregnancy weight gain quote can be said in a lot of ways for many people (money, beauty, etc)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww look at the future little Yeezy West.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Huffington Post must be having a slow news day.


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Omfg y'all! I canNOT stop laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...4.html?1441717610&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067





Coach Lover Too said:


>





Coach Lover Too said:


> Huffington Post must be having a slow news day.


 After reading the thoughts thing this killed me!



jimmyshoogirl said:


> I couldn't make myself read that whole list. The questions seem to be as dumb as the answers.


 Sharing is caring doll... and I care...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tweegy said:


> 16. On rumours: I read that I was obsessed with killing racoons. <--- Notice how she didn't clarify whether she was obsessed or not with killing racoons. I hope she knows they roll deep..




Was that really a thing?


----------



## tweegy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Was that really a thing?



LMAO - looks so!

*Kim Kardashian Reveals She Finds No Pleasure Killing Raccoons With High Heels  Enlightening Interview!* 
BY CDL STAFF ON DECEMBER 13, 2014 | 2 COMMENTS
RELATED : GOSSIP, HOT CELEBS, HOT NEWS, KANYE WEST, KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS, KIM KARDASHIAN
Kim Kardashian Reveals She Finds No Pleasure Killing Raccoons With High Heels - Enlightening Interview! (VIDEO)
Its very important that you understand Kim Kardashian doesnt go around stomping on raccoons, or any other critters for that matter, with her high heels. In a new video interview with Paper Magazine, the mag that sent her big booty viral on an Internet-breaking spree, Kimmy sets the record straight. When asked about whats the weirdest thing/rumor written about her, she responds, That I was obsessed with killing raccoons and really weird animals.
*The Keeping up with the Kardashians star continues, This person gave a fake police report, this whole story about how I took my high heels and would just stomp on them. It was the weirdest story Ive ever read.*
Kim also reveals some more stuff in the brief video interview, including how she and Kanye West have taught each other to effectively communicate with their fans. Kim says that Kanye has taught (or maybe told?) her to establish boundaries, especially when it comes to her incessant postings on social media. Kims social media work never stops, but she does admit shes not an active user of the Vine platform. While she does love watching the countless hilarious snippets on the app, she admits shes not creative or funny enough to post her own unique vids.
Her favorite Vine, however, is Broom, broom. Get out me car, mum! and you should definitely check out her hilarious impression in the video below.
Phew, good to know Kim Kardashian isnt the Stiletto Animal Killer weve all been wondering about.

http://www.kardashiantoday.com/arti...coop-on-the-strange-rumor-9791971-4af885.html


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## tweegy

Maybe it was a failed hastily fabricated Kardashian fragrance? 'Stomped Racoon TM'


----------



## BadAzzBish

Coach Lover Too said:


>



Dead!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Fragrance in the brain today, eh?! [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

They're long overdue for one! And they have such interesting naming options I think.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Fragrance in the brain today, eh?! [emoji23]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Caitlyn can do b.c. (Before Caitlyn) for men [emoji23][emoji30]


----------



## tweegy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Caitlyn can do b.c. (Before Caitlyn) for men [emoji23][emoji30]



LOL! Yup! 

Khloe Could've released 'Do I lift?' sport fragrance for women...Kourtney could be 'where are you? and Who is that?' .....Kim "First lady...Maybe"


----------



## dalinda

what is she doing with that kid? she's gonna have some serious traumas later in life...what's going on with their house? shouldn't they have moved like last year?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tweegy said:


> LOL! Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Could've released 'Do I lift?' sport fragrance for women...Kourtney could be 'where are you? and Who is that?' .....Kim "First lady...Maybe"




Kylie's can be 'Shhh'. Id imagine that would be a hot seller in Dubai [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Kylie's can be 'Shhh'. Id imagine that would be a hot seller in Dubai [emoji23]



Or 'lease'


----------



## bag-princess

anyone have kids that watch the PBS channel - there is a show called Odd Squad about a group of kids who are part of an agency that seeks to save the day using math when odd things happen.  one is name Ms O and she reminds me so much of North with her hair always worn in a bun and the looks on her face!


----------



## mariij

.


----------



## redney

Such a stupid, vapid bish.


----------



## Ladybug09

I can't believe this chick has on a WINTER WOOL coat!!!!!



Sasha2012 said:


> Budding fashionista North West is taking on her parents' sense of style.
> 
> Tiny North West looked adorable as she and mom Kim Kardashian, 34, stepped out in New York City on Monday, with the two-year-old dressed like her rapper dad Kanye West.
> 
> North wore a thick gold chain, large grey top, tight black pants rolled up at the cuffs and black Doc Martin boots as she held her mom's hand.
> 
> It's no wonder the toddler is taking a page out of her famous father's fashion playbook.
> 
> The rapper-turned-fashion designer was recently named one of the most stylish men in the world by men's style bible GQ.
> 
> The All Day artist is often seen in monochrome, boxy tops and sweaters, and has rapped about how he was shunned for his early love of skinny jeans.
> 
> Earlier on Monday, West stepped out wearing a Tshirt emblazoned with the image of iconic artist Jean-Michel Basquiat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashian-keeps-watchful-eye.html#ixzz3l4rFFOnj


----------



## zippie

coach lover too said:


>


 omg lmao


----------



## qudz104

So the snap story yesterday was Armenia and I was a little surprised to see no reference to any kardashian on it! Guess they're not such huge commodities there.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Yes wearing wool in the summer is nuts. Even more nutso when you are pregnant. I don't know about other ladies, but I had major hot flashes in my last trimester. I would think I would have had a heat stroke if I wore wool while its 90+ outside


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> Yes wearing wool in the summer is nuts. Even more nutso when you are pregnant. I don't know about other ladies, but I had major hot flashes in my last trimester. I would think I would have had a heat stroke if I wore wool while its 90+ outside



I hear ya! I had both my boys in August and I seriously thought I was gonna die from the heat! I think she's fried her brain.


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Omfg y'all! I canNOT stop laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...4.html?1441717610&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


 


Coach Lover Too said:


>


 

That's hilarious!


----------



## solange

bag-princess said:


> anyone have kids that watch the PBS channel - there is a show called Odd Squad about a group of kids who are part of an agency that seeks to save the day using math when odd things happen.  one is name Ms O and she reminds me so much of North with her hair always worn in a bun and the looks on her face!



Lol. I wonder if North is nearly as bossy.


----------



## bag-princess

solange said:


> Lol. I wonder if North is nearly as bossy.





   i wonder the same thing!!  i love Ms O!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian experimented with a Gothic look for her latest outing in New York. 

The pregnant reality star wore an all black ensemble that featured heavy leather boots and a velvet jacket on Tuesday. 

It was a rather bizarre choice given the sweltering weather in the Big Apple.   

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...weltering-weather-New-York.html#ixzz3lAl7KPC4


----------



## tweegy

[emoji52]... Hmmm...uhhh... 

[emoji124]...*leaves thread*


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bwahahahahahahahah 





Just jared


----------



## Stansy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Omfg y'all! I canNOT stop laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...4.html?1441717610&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067



*dead*


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Bwahahahahahahahah
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/kim-stepp/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-step-out-together-13.JPG
> Just jared







bless her heart!!   she keeps trying to look amazing and yet.......she just can't pull it off to save her life!


----------



## TinksDelite

Leather and Velvet.. for the love of all that is holy... It's in the 90's today folks.. and HUMID!


----------



## maddie66

I just can't get past what she has done to her face.  The rest is almost irrelevant in comparison.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm watching the US Open right now and all they're talking about is the HEAT in New York and Kim is walking around in black velvet and leather boots? :lolots:

She's gotta be hating life right now. All that to a) please Kanye and b) cover up her a$$??????? :lolots:

It's almost sad to look at. Almost. :ninja:


----------



## redney

YSoLovely said:


> I'm watching the US Open right now and all they're talking about is the HEAT in New York and Kim is walking around in black velvet and leather boots? :lolots:
> 
> She's gotta be hating life right now. All that to a) please Kanye and b) cover up her a$$??????? :lolots:
> 
> It's almost sad to look at. Almost. :ninja:



She's seriously just a laughingstock now. Way to go, Kanye!


----------



## littlerock

I can't with those open toed boots. I H-A-T-E them. She looks ridiculous and her face is starting to look Michael Jackson-y like her mom. So sad.


----------



## GaitreeS

Encore Hermes said:


> Bwahahahahahahahah
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/kim-stepp/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-step-out-together-13.JPG
> Just jared


oh dear god 

She says people make fun her when she is pregnant...this is why!


----------



## littlerock

Dallas_Girl said:


> Yes wearing wool in the summer is nuts. Even more nutso when you are pregnant. I don't know about other ladies, but I had major hot flashes in my last trimester. I would think I would have had a heat stroke if I wore wool while its 90+ outside



And little north is in leather leggings and a sweatshirt type top. Wtf. Do we know if they're shooting today? If they are, perhaps it's an episode that will air in fall/ winter and they are trying to keep seasonally acurate. That is the ONLY thing I can think of. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> Bwahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just jared



God Almighty it's so hot out!! Why is she wearing this??? No way she is comfortable...being pregnant and always hot


----------



## NYCBelle

Coach Lover Too said:


> I hear ya! I had both my boys in August and I seriously thought I was gonna die from the heat! I think she's fried her brain.



She doesn't sweat her glands are pumped full of botox to prevent that...but still she's gotta be dying


----------



## Dallas_Girl

She needs to fire Kayne. He is horrible at picking clothes to wear. That is all sorts of jacked!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian experimented with a Gothic look for her latest outing in New York.
> 
> The pregnant reality star wore an all black ensemble that featured heavy leather boots and a velvet jacket on Tuesday.
> 
> It was a rather bizarre choice given the sweltering weather in the Big Apple.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...weltering-weather-New-York.html#ixzz3lAl7KPC4


WTF is this monstrosity!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Bwahahahahahahahah
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/kim-stepp/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-step-out-together-13.JPG
> Just jared


 



When I was a kid, I had a wig just like that for Halloween one year for a witch costume.


----------



## Lounorada

She is utterly tragic... along with the rest of her family.


----------



## mcb100

^Geez, how can she not know that that looks so unflattering? When someone is pregnant, I don't absolutely believe that they need to wear maternity clothes, but you can't wear something like that when you're that far into a pregnancy! Just doesn't work with a rounded baby bump. It's making her look like a kangaroo carrying it's baby in a little pouch in the front. I mean, come on. There are ways to dress cute when you're pregnant, especially when you have all the money in the world. But this look, doesn't cut it.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

mcb100 said:


> ^Geez, how can she not know that that looks so unflattering? When someone is pregnant, I don't absolutely believe that they need to wear maternity clothes, but you can't wear something like that when you're that far into a pregnancy! Just doesn't work with a rounded baby bump. It's making her look like a kangaroo carrying it's baby in a little pouch in the front. I mean, come on. There are ways to dress cute when you're pregnant, especially when you have all the money in the world. But this look, doesn't cut it.




No one should wear that outfit, pregnant or not. It's hideous!!!!  And she has to be sweating up a storm. I just can't even imagine.


----------



## yajaira

Shd has the ape look


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> She is utterly tragic... along with the rest of her family.




maybe is a trial run of her halloween costume, "sexy" witch or perfect b#%%?


----------



## legaldiva

Two words: fashion victim.


----------



## Sassys

VELVET and LEATHER boots in 93 degree weather. WTF is wrong with this moron!!! It is HOT AS HELL HERE right now. There is not breeze what so ever. All week we will have 90+ weather.


----------



## tweegy

legaldiva said:


> Two words: fashion victim.




Girl that's not a fashion victim... That's a fashion terrorist..


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swiftly has 45.5 million Instagram followers surpassing...V


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Just when you think it's safe to log back on, this happens.


----------



## zen1965

^Yeah. Let's have a swig out of Patsy's bottle.


----------



## berrydiva

It's 94 damn degrees feeling like hades out here. Wtf?! 

What is that? Velvet?!

Her boobs are sweating. She looks so so tragic and desperate for attention.


----------



## Jikena

My god. Everything is wrong with that outfit.


----------



## legaldiva

tweegy said:


> girl that's not a fashion victim... That's a fashion terrorist..




rotflmao


----------



## labelwhore04

Her face is so terrifying that i almost didn't notice the outfit. She looks like Michael Jackson.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It's way too hot for that get up. Pregnant or not.


----------



## Oryx816

Besides her freakishly simian face, those horrid boots and ill fitting bra (again)....what is with the sleeves?  She finally puts her arms in the sleeves and she still looks like a twit because she doesn't realize that the blazer she is wearing wasn't made for fashion challenged hobbits.  

Size up and get your clothes tailored for the love of Moses!


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Girl that's not a fashion victim... That's a fashion terrorist..


----------



## redney

labelwhore04 said:


> Her face is so terrifying that i almost didn't notice the outfit. She looks like Michael Jackson.



That's it! She's wearing hideous and weather-inappropriate outfits so the buzz is on that vs. whatever else she's done to her face.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Swiftly has 45.5 million Instagram followers surpassing...V
> cdn.someecards.com/posts/giphy-TjCBwr.gif



Taylor's head is the size of one of Kim's boobs.


----------



## Jikena

VickyB said:


> Taylor's head is the size of one of Kim's boobs.





And the shape too.


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> Girl that's not a fashion victim... That's a fashion terrorist..


I would have loved to know Joan Rivers' view on this outfit...


----------



## DC-Cutie

if she wasn't pregnant, I'd wish her for stupid azz to faint for wearing all that black, boots AND velvet while it 93 degrees outside


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> if she wasn't pregnant, I'd wish her for stupid azz to faint for wearing all that black, boots AND velvet while it 93 degrees outside



Lol


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> if she wasn't pregnant, I'd wish her for stupid azz to faint for wearing all that black, boots AND velvet while it 93 degrees outside


 
I wouldn't worry too much.  She has a helluva lot of stuff to cushion her fall.


----------



## Bzemom

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian experimented with a Gothic look for her latest outing in New York.
> 
> The pregnant reality star wore an all black ensemble that featured heavy leather boots and a velvet jacket on Tuesday.
> 
> It was a rather bizarre choice given the sweltering weather in the Big Apple.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...weltering-weather-New-York.html#ixzz3lAl7KPC4



I will say something nice.


Bodyguard looks good. That's all I got.


----------



## Bzemom

Encore Hermes said:


> Swiftly has 45.5 million Instagram followers surpassing...V
> cdn.someecards.com/posts/giphy-TjCBwr.gif



That required a warning!!!! I wasn't ready for that.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was seen experimenting with a Gothic look earlier in the day.

But just a few hours later, Kim Kardashian cooled off in a much more casual chic look.

The 34-year-old reality star was spotted heading out for a day of sisterly bonding at in New York with Kendall Jenner on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...res-midriff-crop-head-Open.html#ixzz3lDF1IkkY


----------



## berrydiva

You don't look fashionable when you're not dressed appropriately for the occasion. It was absurdly hot here yesterday. I refused to put the stove on to cook dinner even though we had the A/C blasting. She looks a damn fool.


----------



## BPC

Was 97 degrees yesterday, we broke records.. and these two are wearing coats again...  wow


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> You don't look fashionable when you're not dressed appropriately for the occasion. It was absurdly hot here yesterday. *I refused to put the stove on to cook dinner even though we had the A/C blasting*. She looks a damn fool.





you know it is dang hot when you do that even though A/C is on!!!  we have done that - don't cook until late night if at all!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall doesn't even have a fat a$s to hide. She's just a derivative idiot.


----------



## Lounorada

They look like two pretentious idiots.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> She was seen experimenting with a Gothic look earlier in the day.
> 
> But just a few hours later, Kim Kardashian cooled off in a much more casual chic look.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star was spotted heading out for a day of sisterly bonding at in New York with Kendall Jenner on Tuesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...res-midriff-crop-head-Open.html#ixzz3lDF1IkkY



She hates that ridic ginormous behind so she hides it.


----------



## NYCBelle

mcb100 said:


> ^Geez, how can she not know that that looks so unflattering? When someone is pregnant, I don't absolutely believe that they need to wear maternity clothes, but you can't wear something like that when you're that far into a pregnancy! Just doesn't work with a rounded baby bump. It's making her look like a kangaroo carrying it's baby in a little pouch in the front. I mean, come on. There are ways to dress cute when you're pregnant, especially when you have all the money in the world. But this look, doesn't cut it.



Not like she has a choice she puts on whatever her wife lays out for her.


----------



## NYCBelle

These people really make me hate fashion week now


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> You don't look fashionable when you're not dressed appropriately for the occasion. It was absurdly hot here yesterday. I refused to put the stove on to cook dinner even though we had the A/C blasting. She looks a damn fool.





BPC said:


> Was 97 degrees yesterday, we broke records.. and these two are wearing coats again...  wow


They look so stupid ith those coats on.


----------



## Jeneen

Outfit much better, but she's still hiding her tush under that heavy over coat... Couldn't she just wear a lighter weight long cardi?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sses-North-leather-trousers-combat-boots.html

How is she wearing leather boots in 95 degree weather????? And same story with north, she's in leather pants, boots, and a jacket. The poor child.


----------



## Jikena

LouboutinHottie said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sses-North-leather-trousers-combat-boots.html
> 
> How is she wearing leather boots in 95 degree weather????? And same story with north, she's in leather pants, boots, and a jacket. The poor child.



So she has those horrible boots in black and in brown...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She'll be in a crop top and daisy dukes for Christmas.


----------



## maddie66

Coach Lover Too said:


> She'll be in a crop top and daisy dukes for Christmas.




Thanks for that image!  [emoji12]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West wants his first child North to be a style icon for children all over the world, according to a recent report.

And it appears that he and his wife Kim Kardashian, who is pregnant with their second child, are intent upon making good on the promise of creating a fashion prodigy.

The 34-year-old was spotted on Wednesday in New York carrying her two-year-old, who was clearly styled by the Yeezus artist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ther-trousers-combat-boots.html#ixzz3lGvWZ0dG


----------



## sabrunka

These outfits though...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Coach Lover Too said:


> She'll be in a crop top and daisy dukes for Christmas.





maddie66 said:


> Thanks for that image!  [emoji12]



yeah.... now it needs to be burned from my mind.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West wants his first child North to be a style icon for children all over the world, according to a recent report.
> 
> And it appears that he and his wife Kim Kardashian, who is pregnant with their second child, are intent upon making good on the promise of creating a fashion prodigy.
> 
> The 34-year-old was spotted on Wednesday in New York carrying her two-year-old, who was clearly styled by the Yeezus artist.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ther-trousers-combat-boots.html#ixzz3lGvWZ0dG



On a positive note, I like the dress, I just don't like it on her. I would wear it, with something else obviously


----------



## NYCBelle

it's too hot for this hot mess. that poor child in that jacket and waxed jeans smh


----------



## clydekiwi

North is probably miserable because shes hot


----------



## NYCBelle

clydekiwi said:


> North is probably miserable because shes hot



I want her to just throw a fit on the sidewalk in front of the paps because she wants that jacket off


----------



## Lounorada

That's a lot of bad photoshop in the latest pics, they went overboard p-shopping all around her hips and a$$. 
She looks hideous in that mustard colour dress, it's all wrong for her proportions and those boots are fugly as hell. Not to mention that dress looks itchy.

I feel sorry for North to be wearing leather pants and heavy boots in hot weather... not to mention that super tight bun ush: Poor kid. Just dress her in a simple cotton dress, some sandals and let her curls be free.


----------



## madeinnyc

Goodness. I'm in New York right now and I was dying with my light dress on. Wtf is wrong with this family.


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> That's a lot of bad photoshop in the latest pics, they went overboard p-shopping all around her hips and a$$.
> She looks hideous in that mustard colour dress, it's all wrong for her proportions and those boots are fugly as hell. Not to mention that dress looks itchy.
> 
> I feel sorry for North to be wearing leather pants and heavy boots in hot weather... not to mention that super tight bun ush: Poor kid. Just dress her in a simple cotton dress, some sandals and let her curls be free.



i love her curls they just need to leave her hair loose. So Kanye is dressing North too huh? smh this woman's life must be so suffocating I don't know how she can stand it. Can't even pick her own daughter's clothes


----------



## DiorT

madeinnyc said:


> Goodness. I'm in New York right now and I was dying with my light dress on. Wtf is wrong with this family.




Me too!!! It hit 97 in Central Park yesterday, these outfits are bizarre for this time of year here....I know its Sept now and all, but its still hot as balls.


----------



## clydekiwi

NYCBelle said:


> I want her to just throw a fit on the sidewalk in front of the paps because she wants that jacket off




Ya i would love that to. And see her kick those boots off


----------



## clydekiwi

Kim has 45.6. We all should follow taylor  because you know it's killing kim


----------



## Lounorada

I find it funny how just as it was 'announced' that Kim had the most followers on instagram, only a few days later it's 'announced' that Taylor has passed her out and took the most followers title. 
I would guess Taylor wanted that title (as pathetic and meaningless as it is) so she went off and bought herself the extra followers, just like a lot of celebs do. 
Taylor strikes me as a desperate, attention seeking young woman who wants to be the 'most popular' in every aspect of her life. It looks exhausting to be her. Same goes for Kim.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> I find it funny how just as it was 'announced' that Kim had the most followers on instagram, only a few days later it's 'announced' that Taylor has passed her out and took the most followers title.
> I would guess Taylor wanted that title (as pathetic and meaningless as it is) so she went off and bought herself the extra followers, just like a lot of celebs do.
> Taylor strikes me as a desperate, attention seeking young woman who wants to be the 'most popular' in every aspect of her life. It looks exhausting to be her. Same goes for Kim.




Taylor does seem more school-girl-drama-ish tho..she strikes me as someone you just want to trip ....just once...


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Taylor does seem more school-girl-drama-ish tho..she strikes me as someone you just want to trip ....just once...


 

 yes! So true...


----------



## bag-mania

Does North ever smile? I've never seen a toddler look so annoyed in almost every photo of her.


----------



## Ms.parker123

bag-mania said:


> Does North ever smile? I've never seen a toddler look so annoyed in almost every photo of her.


 
There plenty of pictures of North on this thread smiling. Just the other day in her grey hoodie/sweatshirt she was. lol


----------



## Jikena

My god. Kim's a$$ is really as big as her pregnant belly.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West wants his first child North to be a style icon for children all over the world, according to a recent report.
> 
> And it appears that he and his wife Kim Kardashian, who is pregnant with their second child, are intent upon making good on the promise of creating a fashion prodigy.
> 
> The 34-year-old was spotted on Wednesday in New York carrying her two-year-old, who was clearly styled by the Yeezus artist.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ther-trousers-combat-boots.html#ixzz3lGvWZ0dG



The second to last pic is uber tragic.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jikena said:


> My god. Kim's a$$ is really as big as her pregnant belly.




Bigger


----------



## zippie

Omg, lmao


----------



## Livia1

zippie said:


> Omg, lmao


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wow, she has zero concern about how her daughter is feeling. 




Zimbio


----------



## clydekiwi

zippie said:


> Omg, lmao




Those boots with nails on the heels [emoji16]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nm


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hobbit 




X17


----------



## labelwhore04

Jikena said:


> My god. Kim's a$$ is really as big as her pregnant belly.



I actually think it's bigger. I don't even know how that's possible


----------



## Dallas_Girl

They photoshopped all the lumps out so at least she doesn't look like she is wearing a poopy diaper.


----------



## AECornell

I'm glad I'm not the only one with that opinion of Taylor. She's so unappealing to me.


----------



## AECornell

Why does the bottom half of Kim's body look so disproportionate? Like it looks like like they shrunk her lower half and left the top normal size.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> It's 94 damn degrees feeling like hades out here. Wtf?!
> 
> 
> 
> What is that? Velvet?!
> 
> 
> 
> Her boobs are sweating. She looks so so tragic and desperate for attention.




That's one of my crew's favorite things to say.  "What is that, velvet?!"  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mcb100

It's not the pregnancy weight that bothers me, plenty of women gain a lot of weight while pregnant.


It's the fact that she is not dressing for her shape in any way possible whatsoever that bothers me, and the fact that she always dresses for complete opposite weather that bothers me and she really has no excuses because she has all the money to buy whatever clothing she wants, and she markets/presents herself as someone who is very into fashion (so of course we expect you to look halfway decent? You own a clothing store for God's sake. Dress at least half appropriate.) 


I mean forget about dressing for her shape, these outfits lately are just totally wacky.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Poor North, having such delusional parents who think that they are such fashion icons dressing in winter attire in 90+ degree weather. If they want to do that to themselves have at it but leave North out of it. Dress her in some summer clothes and not long pants and a jacket.


----------



## leeann

Shes a "fashion prodigy" you guys. A style icon for other children.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is a toddler Kanye. Toddlers are not looking for fashion icons. What an idiot.

That little outfit actually does look cute on her. It should have waited till October.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If that rear end was just pregnancy weight I wouldn't say anything, but the fact that she has deliberately done that to herself, then I think it should come with a *wide load* sign!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

VickyB said:


> The second to last pic is uber tragic.



All of those pics are tragic. Poor north  especially with all the paparazzi around, seems like it'd be extremely overwhelming for a toddler.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She is a toddler Kanye. Toddlers are not looking for fashion icons. What an idiot.
> 
> *That little outfit actually does look cute on her. It should have waited till October.*



Yeah I agree. It's cute but just not weather appropriate at the moment.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It's no wonder little North always looks miserable. It's because she is!


----------



## AEGIS

she's so disgusting
i have never felt such disgust looking at a pregnant woman
yuck


----------



## lovemysavior

This is my theory for her winter outfits in the heat: I'm thinking those are the latest fall pieces that will be walking down the runway this season and she wants to wear them before anyone else does.  Again that's just my theory. For all I know her coat may be vintage and one of a kind...lol...


----------



## clydekiwi

AEGIS said:


> she's so disgusting
> 
> i have never felt such disgust looking at a pregnant woman
> 
> yuck




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

lovemysavior said:


> This is my theory for her winter outfits in the heat: I'm thinking those are the latest fall pieces that will be walking down the runway this season and she wants to wear them before anyone else does.  Again that's just my theory. For all I know her coat may be vintage and one of a kind...lol...



+1. I'm beginning to think that as well....so you're not the only one with that theory.


----------



## Oryx816

^ yeah, so she and Kanye can carry on about what a "trendsetter" she is.


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> ^ yeah, so she and Kanye can carry on about what a "trendsetter" she is.



they are dimwits.


----------



## kirsten

REPORT: Kanye West and Kim Kardashian Don't Sleep in the Same Bed at Night

Kanye West isn't sleeping in the master bedroom, at least not when Kim Kardashian's home!

The 38-year-old rapper has reportedly been sleeping in the couple's spare bedroom because otherwise, his wife keeps him up all night.

He doesnt get any rest when he stays in bed with Kim because shes up and down many times through the night and it wakes him every time, a source told Radar. 

The 34-year-old reality star had a tough pregnancy last time, and it appears that this time around is no different.

He feels sorry for her because shes going through another tough pregnancy, but hes no use to her or North if hes just as exhausted. Sleeping apart isnt what either of them want, but its a necessity right now," 

And we can't leave out the best (and arguably the most important) part about why Kanye can't sleep with Kim  she's too gassy!

Kims also become very flatulent and he cant stand it, the source spills.

There you have it folks  Kim's farts are keeping Kanye up all night.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kirsten said:


> REPORT: Kanye West and Kim Kardashian Don't Sleep in the Same Bed at Night
> 
> Kanye West isn't sleeping in the master bedroom, at least not when Kim Kardashian's home!
> 
> The 38-year-old rapper has reportedly been sleeping in the couple's spare bedroom because otherwise, his wife keeps him up all night.
> 
> He doesnt get any rest when he stays in bed with Kim because shes up and down many times through the night and it wakes him every time, a source told Radar.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star had a tough pregnancy last time, and it appears that this time around is no different.
> 
> He feels sorry for her because shes going through another tough pregnancy, but hes no use to her or North if hes just as exhausted. Sleeping apart isnt what either of them want, but its a necessity right now,"
> 
> And we can't leave out the best (and arguably the most important) part about why Kanye can't sleep with Kim  she's too gassy!
> 
> Kims also become very flatulent and he cant stand it, the source spills.
> 
> There you have it folks  Kim's farts are keeping Kanye up all night.




We already know this [emoji23][emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

So gas build up is the reason for that big backside??


----------



## Lounorada

lovemysavior said:


> This is my theory for her winter outfits in the heat: I'm thinking those are the latest fall pieces that will be walking down the runway this season and she wants to wear them before anyone else does.  Again that's just my theory. For all I know her coat may be vintage and one of a kind...lol...



Nah, I don't think it's that because 99% of the stuff she wears are from current season (available in stores), past seasons, some things even from several seasons ago- most are fairly accessible. The only things she wears that have a bit of exclusivity to them are some pieces she wears on the red carpet (like what she wore at the Met Gala or the CFDA's) and if she gets stuff given to her from her buddy Olivier at Balmain.


----------



## Queenpixie

kirsten said:


> REPORT: Kanye West and Kim Kardashian Don't Sleep in the Same Bed at Night
> 
> Kanye West isn't sleeping in the master bedroom, at least not when Kim Kardashian's home!
> 
> The 38-year-old rapper has reportedly been sleeping in the couple's spare bedroom because otherwise, his wife keeps him up all night.
> 
> He doesnt get any rest when he stays in bed with Kim because shes up and down many times through the night and it wakes him every time, a source told Radar.
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star had a tough pregnancy last time, and it appears that this time around is no different.
> 
> He feels sorry for her because shes going through another tough pregnancy, but hes no use to her or North if hes just as exhausted. Sleeping apart isnt what either of them want, but its a necessity right now,"
> 
> And we can't leave out the best (and arguably the most important) part about why Kanye can't sleep with Kim  she's too gassy!
> 
> Kims also become very flatulent and he cant stand it, the source spills.
> 
> There you have it folks  Kim's farts are keeping Kanye up all night.



Man they will never make it if this is true.


----------



## AECornell

My husband started sleeping in the other bed when I was around 7 months pregnant. I had to get up to pee so many times, and get water, and have a snack. He wasn't getting much sleep. I kept waking him up when i'd toss and turn, too.

He had to go to work every day so he couldn't be exhausted. I don't know wtf Kanye does all day.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> My husband started sleeping in the other bed when I was around 7 months pregnant. I had to get up to pee so many times, and get water, and have a snack. He wasn't getting much sleep. I kept waking him up when i'd toss and turn, too.
> 
> He had to go to work every day so he couldn't be exhausted. *I don't know wtf Kanye does all day.*





that idiot doesn't even try to put on a show of help and support for the camera's!  i can see him in another room even BEFORE she got pregnant so having to deal with her rotund self and all the getting up would not work for him.  i remember how my first son would be quite all day and then as soon as i laid down and tried to get me some rest he would start his little party!   and i would be tossing around trying to get comfy.


----------



## glistenpearls

That poor child. With the amount of squints that she does, she will need botox on her forehead before she turns 16.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I'd say they don't sleep in the same bed because they don't sleep in the same house &#128530;


----------



## ChanelMommy

My head hurts looking at Norths hairstyle!


----------



## lp640

"A day out with Uncle Jonathan! Kim Kardashian's BFF Cheban treats North West to lunch at Cipriani's in New York"


Poor thing.


----------



## michie

Edges already screaming.


----------



## shiny_things

God that poor child having to spend time with Kim's hired brownoser. #pray4north


----------



## Encore Hermes

Think they called the paps?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok, so North gets us, she doesn't like Creepy Jonathan either..


----------



## *spoiled*

glistenpearls said:


> That poor child. With the amount of squints that she does, she will need botox on her forehead before she turns 16.



No one NEEDS botox.


----------



## redney

That poor child is so distressed.


----------



## Lounorada

Jonathan is even more disgusting than I thought, using someone else's child to get himself some media attention. 
Poor North... She is nothing but an accessory to the lot of them and is CLEARLY always distressed by the paps and camera flashes  SMFH


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> Edges already screaming.



Her hair is snatched....gonna be a mess by time she's five.


----------



## lp640

"She will always be Kim Kardashian's little princess.
And on Thursday the reality star gave her daughter North West, two, the full royal treatment as they stepped out for a stroll in New York City."


----------



## Sasha2012

North wearing play clothes and not something designer! that's rare lol she looks cute.


----------



## redney

Love North's purple dress and purple princess shoes!! Guess she was not feeling her "favorite" blacks, grays, and oatmeals today. SMH.

But the bigger thing is WTF is Kimberly doing in that zipped up sweatshirt thing plus sweatshirt tied around her diaper booty when it is in the mid-70s today in NYC?


----------



## lizmil

How far did she push the stroller  in that getup in the heat? A block? Far enough for photos?


----------



## Stansy

Why doesn't she let North look around? Poor child looks very uncomfortable trying to see something besides the black wall in front of her.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The smedium jacket Kim is wearing confirms what I asked the other day. She trying to avoid sizing up in clothing and want to keep wearing her old clothes. Let it go, Kim. You are losing this battle lol


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> North wearing play clothes and not something designer! that's rare lol she looks cute.



Agreed


----------



## glistenpearls

*spoiled* said:


> No one NEEDS botox.



In theory yes, but my co-worker has botox to fix his sweaty palms (he lost his confidence due to this issue esp during interviews and presentations), so I'm all for it if it's medically related.


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is play attire?


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> This is play attire?



Yep.  Play dress-up princess dress and play plastic dress up shoes, probably with a Disney princess on them.


----------



## Lounorada

lizmil said:


> How far did she push the stroller  in that getup in the heat? A block? *Far enough for photos?*


 
Exactly.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> That poor child is so distressed.




i can only imagine the emotional problems she will have with absentee daddy kanye and pimp-my-baby mommy kim!   




Sasha2012 said:


> North wearing play clothes and not something designer! that's rare lol she looks cute.




and it wasn't something black!!!  amazing!


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> Love North's purple dress and purple princess shoes!! Guess she was not feeling her "favorite" blacks, grays, and oatmeals today. SMH.
> 
> But the bigger thing is WTF is Kimberly doing in that zipped up sweatshirt thing plus sweatshirt tied around her diaper booty when it is in the mid-70s today in NYC?




Remember when she posted pics of North having tantrum?  I recall North wanting to wear pinks and purples then too.  

It is beyond annoying when they try to sell us on North liking black and grey and "oatmeals".  They are the king and queen of pretentiousness and when Kanye rants about brands etc, he is a hypocrite to boot.


----------



## Lounorada

lp640 said:


> "She will always be Kim Kardashian's little princess.
> And on Thursday the reality star gave her daughter North West, two, the full royal treatment as they stepped out for a stroll in New York City."


 

They couldn't even let North enjoy wearing a colourful princess dress in public without making her leave the house with some form of black leather clothing, in the form of a leather jacket 

I don't get why she's all of a sudden hiding North from the paps either... it's almost like Kanye told her to cover her face as a way of hiding the shame of his mini fashion icon outside in public wearing a purple princess dress.


----------



## VickyB

The princess shoes are 3 or 4 sizes too big for North. WTF? Where is Kanye's place in NYC?


----------



## jenjen1964

Every toddler wants to go to lunch at a nice fancy restaurant!  Poor kid, he couldn't take her somewhere fun??


----------



## NYCBelle

so cute in her purple dress!

Jonathan is such a leech! Can't stand that guy. Poor North.


----------



## NYCBelle

lp640 said:


> "She will always be Kim Kardashian's little princess.
> And on Thursday the reality star gave her daughter North West, two, the full royal treatment as they stepped out for a stroll in New York City."



These people are really making me hate fashion week


----------



## NYCBelle

VickyB said:


> The princess shoes are 3 or 4 sizes too big for North. WTF? Where is Kanye's place in NYC?



I'm thinking soho or tribeca


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

North looking adorable


----------



## Oryx816

jenjen1964 said:


> Every toddler wants to go to lunch at a nice fancy restaurant!  Poor kid, he couldn't take her somewhere fun??




I thought the same!  Come to Serendipity with me North!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that she's finally getting to wear fun clothes.  My daughter enjoyed her tutus and little heels so much at that age.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has earned herself a reputation as the Queen of pregnancy fashion.

So it goes without saying that Kim Kardashian would be in attendance for New York Fashion Week.

The 34-year-old stepped out on Thursday night, yet again pushing the boundaries with her her choice of outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-trots-dinner-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3lOTUDkHF


----------



## chowlover2

It looks as if they ran out of fabric, and what is on her feet? Not boots...


----------



## White Orchid

Please, someone, make it stop!!!!


----------



## Sarni

"The Queen of pregnancy fashion???" Hahaha.....  

There are no words!!!


----------



## lp640

I wonder if Kanye made that outfit and whatever it is she has on her feet.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I wish she would stop wearing ugly **** lol. her face looks good though.


----------



## actuallydear

VickyB said:


> The princess shoes are 3 or 4 sizes too big for North. WTF?


I remember having a pair of those as a little girl, they're one size fits all and you get them at department store toy sections. They were happiness for $5.99.


----------



## stylemepretty

Queen of pregnancy fashion?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Omg at this point, she would be more fashionable wearing a moo moo


----------



## Oryx816

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> North looking adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124144




Is that a lollipop I see?  I thought North was on a super rigorous organic only diet and no sugar was allowed.  Whatever happened to that?


----------



## Oryx816

Every time she goes out, we exclaim that it is the worst outfit ever, and then the next day Kanye ups the ante and makes her look more ridiculous than the day prior.  

She looks like some drapes fell on her.  It is hideous in so many ways, that despite my best efforts to find something redeeming about it, I can't.  I was going to also comment on the sleeves (again) but in light of the monumental tragedy going on all over that outfit, it is hardly even a factor.


----------



## kirsten

Oryx816 said:


> Is that a lollipop I see?  I thought North was on a super rigorous organic only diet and no sugar was allowed.  Whatever happened to that?




Kim is a liar.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

stylemepretty said:


> Queen of pregnancy fashion?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kim, bish. You owe me a keyboard. And, I woke up the dogs laughing.
That is so funny. :lolots:


----------



## Oryx816

CobaltBlu said:


> Kim, bish. You owe me a keyboard. And, I woke up the dogs laughing.
> That is so funny. :lolots:




:lolots:
I sometimes breakout into spontaneous laughter when I am on this thread.  

Kim is America's clown now.


----------



## VickyB

NYCBelle said:


> I'm thinking soho or tribeca



Thanks!

This most recent get up is a total riot!!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Oryx816 said:


> Is that a lollipop I see?  I thought North was on a super rigorous organic only diet and no sugar was allowed.  Whatever happened to that?




It must be a whole foods lollipop [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Queen of pregnancy fashion?



She looks a mess.


Those things on her legs look like compression stockings with heels attached  
Spanx aren't making shoes now, are they?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> She looks a mess.
> 
> 
> Those things on her legs look like compression stockings with heels attached
> Spanx aren't making shoes now, are they?



Lol. I've figured out the secret of Kim's a$$ ! Its like the boot of a car - her caboose is where she stores her extra Spanx. They come in three colours, Nude Pork Sausage, Blush Sausage Casing and Pee-stained.


----------



## qudz104

Oryx816 said:


> Is that a lollipop I see?  I thought North was on a super rigorous organic only diet and no sugar was allowed.  Whatever happened to that?




Organc lollipops from TJs [emoji6][emoji6] lol


----------



## Stansy

Lounorada said:


> She looks a mess.
> 
> 
> *Those things on her legs look like compression stockings with heels attached *
> Spanx aren't making shoes now, are they?


 
I thought so too....


----------



## Encore Hermes

She steps off a big curb she gonna feel a breeze


----------



## angelcove

jenjen1964 said:


> Every toddler wants to go to lunch at a nice fancy restaurant!  Poor kid, he couldn't take her somewhere fun??




That's funny. I thought this also. My kids always wanted chuck e cheese! Lol


----------



## bag-mania

angelcove said:


> That's funny. I thought this also. My kids always wanted chuck e cheese! Lol



I'm trying to imagine North running loose in the playplace at McDonalds. Never in a million years!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Some of y'all are too young to remember the Carol Burnett show, but I swear, every time I see Kim in a different outfit I can't help but think of the episode with Carol Burnett pulled the drapes off the wall and wore them as a dress.
That's exactly how Kim looks most times!


----------



## LavenderIce

Coach Lover Too said:


> Some of y'all are too young to remember the Carol Burnett show, but I swear, every time I see Kim in a different outfit I can't help but think of the episode with Carol Burnett pulled the drapes off the wall and wore them as a dress.
> That's exactly how Kim looks most times!



So true!  Except, on Kim, it's a lot worse because she takes herself too seriously.  Carol was in on the joke.  Kim IS the joke.


----------



## bag-mania

Coach Lover Too said:


> Some of y'all are too young to remember the Carol Burnett show, but I swear, every time I see Kim in a different outfit I can't help but think of the episode with Carol Burnett pulled the drapes off the wall and wore them as a dress.
> That's exactly how Kim looks most times!



Best Carol Burnett sketch ever! "I saw it in the window and I just couldnt resist it."


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> Some of y'all are too young to remember the Carol Burnett show, but I swear, every time I see Kim in a different outfit I can't help but think of the episode with Carol Burnett pulled the drapes off the wall and wore them as a dress.
> That's exactly how Kim looks most times!




:lolots: Sadly I am not to old to recall this.  Perfect example!


----------



## NYCBelle

stylemepretty said:


> Queen of pregnancy fashion?



:weird:


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Some of y'all are too young to remember the Carol Burnett show, but I swear, every time I see Kim in a different outfit I can't help but think of the episode with Carol Burnett pulled the drapes off the wall and wore them as a dress.
> That's exactly how Kim looks most times!



I immediately thought of one of the earlier scenes in the Wizard of Oz, when Dorothy lands there, via a house, if you know what I mean.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sarni said:


> "The Queen of pregnancy fashion???" Hahaha.....
> 
> There are no words!!!




That's what I thought too. Whose fashion? Because I don't know any other pregnant women who want to look like this fool.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

WTF IS THAT?! Just a big NO!


----------



## NYCBelle

This girl must cry at night being this badly controlled that she's not even allowed to dress herself or her child


----------



## NYCBelle

i can't with these hideous boots. Ricardo really hates her smh


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *She has earned herself a reputation as the Queen of pregnancy fashion.
> *
> So it goes without saying that Kim Kardashian would be in attendance for New York Fashion Week.
> 
> The 34-year-old stepped out on Thursday night, yet again pushing the boundaries with her her choice of outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-trots-dinner-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3lOTUDkHF





who in the world writes this dribble????  



chowlover2 said:


> It looks as if they ran out of fabric, *and what is on her feet? Not boots..*.


]




i despise boots like that!!!!  covered up to your knees - but your toes are peeping out!!!   what is the dang point of it all????


----------



## redney

NYCBelle said:


> This girl must cry at night being this badly controlled that she's not even allowed to dress herself or her child



ITA. I just can't wrap my head around putting up with this type of treatment and control. All for what...front row seats at a few fashion shows a couple of times a year? SMH.


----------



## bag-princess

NYCBelle said:


> i can't with these hideous boots. Ricardo really hates her smh





and again - the heel on the right of us looks like it is about to snap under the heavy load of her!!


----------



## Stansy

bag-princess said:


> and again - the heel on the right of us looks like it is about to snap under the heavy load of her!!


I'm here for it!


----------



## .pursefiend.

NYCBelle said:


> i can't with these hideous boots. Ricardo really hates her smh



Ricardo is responsible for this?!


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> Ricardo is responsible for this?!



yup according to dailymail:

She has earned herself a reputation as the Queen of pregnancy fashion.
So it goes without saying that Kim Kardashian would be in attendance for New York Fashion Week, heading to a party hosted by Rihanna at the city's Edition Hotel.
The 34-year-old stepped out on Thursday night, yet again pushing the boundaries with her choice of outfit designed by Givenchy and none other than her rapper husband, Kanye West.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-trots-dinner-Kanye-West.html#ixzz3lRs5DlcN 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

"Queen of Pregnancy Fashion"


----------



## NYCBelle

redney said:


> ITA. I just can't wrap my head around putting up with this type of treatment and control. All for what...front row seats at a few fashion shows a couple of times a year? SMH.



PMK trained her well


----------



## Jikena

Now, Kim just makes me sad... She used to have a nice style, she was beautiful, she seemed happy. Now she ruined her face and body with surgery, she wears the monstrosities Kanye tells her to wear, she doesn't smile anymore, she looks like a robot. Did she accept to abandon her personality just for fame (= marry Kanye) ? It's just sad...


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> :lolots:
> *I sometimes breakout into spontaneous laughter when I am on this thread.  *
> 
> Kim is America's clown now.



i do ALL the time!  and my little yorkie picks his head up and looks at me like "lawd my mommy has lost her mind!"    thank goodness everyone else is gone to work and school.





Coach Lover Too said:


> Some of y'all are too young to remember the Carol Burnett show, but I swear, every time I see Kim in a different outfit I can't help but think of the episode with Carol Burnett pulled the drapes off the wall and wore them as a dress.
> That's exactly how Kim looks most times!







i don't remember that show - but that scene i have seen MANY MANY times on tv.  Went With The Wind!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

NYCBelle said:


> i can't with these hideous boots. Ricardo really hates her smh


Those shoes look like the compression socks people wear when they have surgery.


----------



## NYCBelle

Ladybug09 said:


> Those shoes look like the compression socks people wear when they have surgery.



They're so tacky. Kanye has no taste he just wears something because of the label


----------



## redney

Ladybug09 said:


> Those shoes look like the compression socks people wear when they have surgery.


----------



## tweegy

stylemepretty said:


> Queen of pregnancy fashion?



Hahahahaaahahahahaahah!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

redney said:


>


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> yourstoreonline.net/id4036448/name/small/zipper_compression_sock_1.jpg



Oh sh*t~! hahahahhaha


----------



## Stansy

Jikena said:


> Now, Kim just makes me sad... She used to have a nice style, she was beautiful, she seemed happy. Now she ruined her face and body with surgery, she wears the monstrosities Kanye tells her to wear, she doesn't smile anymore, she looks like a robot. Did she accept to abandon her personality just for fame (= marry Kanye) ? It's just sad...



She sold her soul to the devil for front row seats at fashion shows and so-called couture.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

How does Kayne even get first row seats at fashion shows?? He looks like he just rolled out of bed and pulled out dirty, baggy clothes to wear.


----------



## redney

Dallas_Girl said:


> How does Kayne even get first row seats at fashion shows?? He looks like he just rolled out of bed and pulled out dirty, baggy clothes to wear.



Riccardo.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I don't get it. I just don't. Is she trying to  outdo the ugly stuff she wore last pregnancy?? Or is it that I just don't know "high fashion" when I see it? 

Most of the stuff she wears look like what Tina Knowles use to create for Destiny's Child back in the day [emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I don't get it. I just don't. Is she trying to  outdo the ugly stuff she wore last pregnancy?? Or is it that I just don't know "high fashion" when I see it?
> 
> Most of the stuff she wears look like what Tina Knowles use to create for Destiny's Child back in the day [emoji23]



not a Queen Creole Creation!!!!

I just don't know how she can see Kanye pulling stuff out the closet without saying 'You know what, I got this.  Let me wear what I want'.  Kourt did fashion right during her pregnancy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> not a Queen Creole Creation!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know how she can see Kanye pulling stuff out the closet without saying 'You know what, I got this.  Let me wear what I want'.  Kourt did fashion right during her pregnancy.




Lol at queen Creole Creation! Yup! 

I would've hurt Kanye's feelings a loooong time ago. I'm pretty sure my reaction would be something along the line of "I'm not wearing that sh*t" and break out in a back breaking laugh.


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> Some of y'all are too young to remember the Carol Burnett show, but I swear, every time I see Kim in a different outfit I can't help but think of the episode with Carol Burnett pulled the drapes off the wall and wore them as a dress.
> That's exactly how Kim looks most times!




My fav Carol Burnett episode!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

redney said:


> Riccardo.




Who is Riccardo?


----------



## redney

Dallas_Girl said:


> Who is Riccardo?



 Riccardo Tisci, Creative Director of Givenchy, and rumored to be Kanye's close "friend"


----------



## kirsten

Wonder what monstrosity she will wear today. [emoji38]


----------



## Dallas_Girl

redney said:


> Riccardo Tisci, Creative Director of Givenchy, and rumored to be Kanye's close "friend"




Gotcha [emoji57]


----------



## Brandless

I don't think Kim ever had any fashion sense even before she married Kanye. And looks like she can't think for herself and is just happy to be manipulated.


----------



## redney

kirsten said:


> Wonder what monstrosity she will wear today. [emoji38]



It's like a game, isn't it? 

 We need to create a Kimbo Fashion Disaster Bingo game. Categories...

2 sizes too small
Visible SPANX
No bra
Neutrals: black, gray, white, tan
Long duster coat
Clothing opposite of current weather conditions
Strappy sandals - black or tan
Obvious photoshopping

What else...?


----------



## V0N1B2

^^^ sweater/hoodie/jacket tied around the waist.


I'm pretty sure the skirt to that kamel koloured kreation isn't supposed to sit right under the bust.


----------



## kirsten

redney said:


> It's like a game, isn't it?
> 
> We need to create a Kimbo Fashion Disaster Bingo game. Categories...
> 
> 2 sizes too small
> Visible SPANX
> No bra
> Neutrals: black, gray, white, tan
> Long duster coat
> Clothing opposite of current weather conditions
> Strappy sandals - black or tan
> Obvious photoshopping
> 
> What else...?




Bwahahaa love this idea. We'd be drinking at least 8 shots an outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

Brandless said:


> *I don't think Kim ever had any fashion sense even before she married Kanye*. And looks like she can't think for herself and is just happy to be manipulated.




I agree, _but_ at least she wore clothes that (for the most part) suited her body shape and height, she wore colours and looked comfortable... which is something she hasn't looked since she got involved with Kanye.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> The princess shoes are 3 or 4 sizes too big for North. WTF? Where is Kanye's place in NYC?


Soho on Houston and Mercer if anyone is interested in the exact location. lol



NYCBelle said:


> i can't with these hideous boots. Ricardo really hates her smh


Those shoes are terrible and why his her heel on a lean?!



Brandless said:


> I don't think Kim ever had any fashion sense even before she married Kanye. And looks like she can't think for herself and is just happy to be manipulated.


She at least had a style that was more suited to her body type and she wore clothes that fit. Everything after Kanye has been awful.


----------



## jenjen1964

She is pushing the boundaries all right, the boundaries of that t-shirt, the slit in that so-called skirt, etc..


----------



## Lounorada

She has to stop on the street after walking a several feet to pull up her ugly stocking-boots...  I can't... 

video:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...im-Kardashian-steps-stocking-boots-Kanye.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

The ugly boots are by Kanye West 

More





Zimbio


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> She has to stop on the street after walking a several feet to pull up her ugly stocking-boots...  I can't...
> 
> video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...im-Kardashian-steps-stocking-boots-Kanye.html



I love the lady who barreled through them cuz she has her life to take care of and give no effs about them like a true NYers.


----------



## Lounorada

It's hilarious that she has that bodyguard walking along the street with her... absolutely no one in the video is looking at her or recognised her. Poor North at the end of the video throwing out her neck trying to look under the hood at the world around her 

Video:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...hian-takes-North-West-costume-stroll-NYC.html


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> It's hilarious that she has that bodyguard walking along the street with her... absolutely no one in the video is looking at her or recognised her. Poor North at the end of the video throwing out her neck trying to look under the hood at the world around her
> 
> Video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...hian-takes-North-West-costume-stroll-NYC.html


 
Us, New Yorkers could care less. My gym is full of celebs and no one bats an eyelash.

Kanye lives on a main street, but it is always dead on that street (I use to walk by his building every evening from work). I always knew when they were in town, by all the paps (it wasn't like that before he started dating her). Even when his maybach would be out front, not single soul was around.


----------



## beautyfullday

redney said:


> yourstoreonline.net/id4036448/name/small/zipper_compression_sock_1.jpg


lol


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I love the lady who barreled through them cuz she has her life to take care of and give no effs about them like a true NYers.




 I'd have done the same thing like. I hate slow people moving or blocking the sidewalk. I mean, lets keep it moving, stay out of my way!


----------



## zippie

She is such a moron!  Acting like she is a super model but is nothing more than a 3 foot tall hobbit.


----------



## redney

zippie said:


> She is such a moron!  Acting like she is a super model but is nothing more than a 3 foot tall hobbit.



your avatar!! :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

zippie said:


> She is such a moron!  Acting like she is a super model but is nothing more than a 3 foot tall hobbit.


 

Reading this while glancing over at your avatar...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian was ready to rock as she headed out for a shopping spree in New York. 
The pregnant star, 34, wore a Metallica T-shirt along with a leather mini-skirt and thigh-high boots for the Big Apple outing. 

She topped off the look with a large black coat despite the warm weather and dark sunglasses.  

Kim, who loves Lana Del Rey, Andrea Bocelli and her husband's music, hasn't publicly spoken about having a penchant for heavy metal music before.

But it seems Metallica T-shirts are the look du jour within her entourage - her best friend Jonathan Cheban wore one earlier this week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ree-really-heavy-metal-fan.html#ixzz3lSsixKd7


----------



## bag-mania

Encore Hermes said:


> The ugly boots are by Kanye West



It's a rare skill to be able to design fashion that is unattractive, impractical, and also uncomfortable. He hit the trifecta!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> Us, New Yorkers could care less. My gym is full of celebs and no one bats an eyelash.



It's always the tourists who care.


----------



## White Orchid

Remember how you used to do that?  Like when you were freakin' 4 years of age!!!!!



Lounorada said:


> She has to stop on the street after walking a several feet to pull up her ugly stocking-boots...  I can't...
> 
> video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...im-Kardashian-steps-stocking-boots-Kanye.html


----------



## Dallas_Girl

She is dressing like a high schooler who thinks they are cool


----------



## White Orchid

Transparent leggings showing off your cottage cheese-like a$$.



redney said:


> It's like a game, isn't it?
> 
> We need to create a Kimbo Fashion Disaster Bingo game. Categories...
> 
> 2 sizes too small
> Visible SPANX
> No bra
> Neutrals: black, gray, white, tan
> Long duster coat
> Clothing opposite of current weather conditions
> Strappy sandals - black or tan
> Obvious photoshopping
> 
> What else...?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That last outfit is a bit better.


----------



## Stansy

kirsten said:


> Bwahahaa love this idea. We'd be drinking at least 8 shots an outfit.



 Count me in!!


----------



## Stansy

redney said:


> It's like a game, isn't it?
> 
> We need to create a Kimbo Fashion Disaster Bingo game. Categories...
> 
> 2 sizes too small
> Visible SPANX
> No bra
> Neutrals: black, gray, white, tan
> Long duster coat
> Clothing opposite of current weather conditions
> Strappy sandals - black or tan
> Obvious photoshopping
> 
> What else...?



Visible nipples (part of the no bra category I guess)


----------



## pursegrl12

Encore Hermes said:


> She steps off a big curb she gonna feel a breeze




I can see the baby crowning in that get up.

He's punking  her, right?


----------



## Sassys

She is always holding on to him, and he rarely ever holds her hand. It's so pathetic. He treats her like an after thought. He could a least pretend in public he likes her. Gay or not, she is wearing heels carrying his baby, and he agreed to this arrangement as well.

Damn. Even Tom Crusie faked it in public.


----------



## Encore Hermes

redney said:


> It's like a game, isn't it?
> 
> We need to create a Kimbo Fashion Disaster Bingo game. Categories...
> 
> 2 sizes too small
> Visible SPANX
> No bra
> Neutrals: black, gray, white, tan
> Long duster coat
> Clothing opposite of current weather conditions
> Strappy sandals - black or tan
> Obvious photoshopping
> 
> What else...?





Ripped at the seams




Radar
Crack of dawn




Radar
Spray away




E
Edge of tomorrow


----------



## kirsten

Crack of dawn is a double shot lolol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Obviously I've already started without y'all.
<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Ripped at the seams
> i0.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/kim-kardashian-wardrobe-malfunction%E2%80%8B-04.jpg?fit=600%2C9999
> Radar
> Crack of dawn
> i0.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/kim-kardashian-wardrobe-malfunction-behind-shows-sheer-green-gown-new-york-photos-04.jpg?zoom=2&fit=600%2C9999
> Radar
> Spray away
> data.whicdn.com/images/56553960/large.jpg
> E
> Edge of tomorrow





kirsten said:


> Crack of dawn is a double shot lolol


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Ripped at the seams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar
> Crack of dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar
> Spray away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E
> Edge of tomorrow



:lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

*Surgeon Who Operated on Kanye West's Mom Blames Her Nephew For Her Death*





The physician who performed cosmetic surgery on Kanye Wests mother the day before she died is speaking out in a bid to clear his name.
 Dr. Jan Adams spoke exclusively  to INSIDE EDITION about how he believes he was set up "as the fall guy"  after 58-year-old Donda West passed away in November 2007.

 Following her death, his practice  went out of business  but he says he did nothing wrong. He said the  lengthy liposuction, tummy-tuck and breast-reduction surgery went ahead without any issues.
 Instead he is pointing the finger at Dondas nephew  Kanyes cousin  Stephan Scoggins.




 Dr. Adams said he told Donda that  she should recover in a medical facility but she insisted that  Scoggins, a nurse, care for her at her home.
 "Whats Donda Wests problem? Her  nurse wasnt there," Dr. Adams said. "Her nurse was gone to a baby  shower rather than take care of his aunt."
 He said she was left lying on her back and she choked.
 "This lady shouldnt be dead," he added. "All he had to do was sit her up."




Scoggins has denied the  allegations that he is responsible for Donda's death, and the nurses  board dismissed the case against him.
 But Dr. Adams is pleading with Kanye West to speak out about "what he knows."
 "The truth when you bury it just grows bigger," he said.








http://news.yahoo.com/surgeon-operated-kanye-wests-mom-212236187.html


----------



## BadAzzBish

redney said:


> it's like a game, isn't it?
> 
> We need to create a kimbo fashion disaster bingo game. Categories...
> 
> 2 sizes too small
> visible spanx
> no bra
> neutrals: Black, gray, white, tan
> long duster coat
> clothing opposite of current weather conditions
> strappy sandals - black or tan
> obvious photoshopping
> 
> what else...?



:d


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> It's like a game, isn't it?
> 
> We need to create a Kimbo Fashion Disaster Bingo game. Categories...
> 
> 2 sizes too small
> Visible SPANX
> No bra
> Neutrals: black, gray, white, tan
> Long duster coat
> Clothing opposite of current weather conditions
> Strappy sandals - black or tan
> Obvious photoshopping
> 
> What else...?




Clothes that need hemming 

Bras that are too small

Contouring that isn't well blended

Anything in that hideous flesh toned plastic material that makes her look like a walking sex toy (the fine people of Australia were sadly subjected to this during a perfume launch iirc)


----------



## Sasha2012

Givenchy SS16 at NYFW (September 11)












via twitter


----------



## Oryx816

^ Kanye is hanging his head in shame over what he has done to this poor insipid, pregnant twit.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> ^ Kanye is hanging his head in shame over what he has done to this poor insipid, pregnant twit.




you took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## labelwhore04

What a bunch of fools


----------



## saira1214

Wow.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pukasonqo said:


> you took the words out of my mouth!



Mine too!!


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> you took the words out of my mouth!




Lol!

Either he is ashamed or he is doing a "behold, my humble creation" move...like a humble brag.  Except that is nothing to brag about, so I hope he is hanging his head in shame.

I think he fancies himself the modern Pygmalion.  Truly.


----------



## sabrunka

what the **** is that :cry:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kim always seemed so outspoken and independent but ever since she's gotten with Kanye she's become a completely different person. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## stylemepretty

That outfit makes Kim's bump look like my dad's droopy beer gut hanging over his shorts. Kanye yes you should hang your head in shame.


----------



## pittcat

Oh wow... So how many shots is this?!


----------



## Prettyn

Sasha2012 said:


> Givenchy SS16 at NYFW (September 11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via twitter


This looks like a nightie, its pretty but not for public matter.


----------



## CherryKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was ready to rock as she headed out for a shopping spree in New York.
> The pregnant star, 34, wore a Metallica T-shirt along with a leather mini-skirt and thigh-high boots for the Big Apple outing.
> 
> She topped off the look with a large black coat despite the warm weather and dark sunglasses.
> 
> Kim, who loves Lana Del Rey, Andrea Bocelli and her husband's music, hasn't publicly spoken about having a penchant for heavy metal music before.
> 
> But it seems Metallica T-shirts are the look du jour within her entourage - her best friend Jonathan Cheban wore one earlier this week.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ree-really-heavy-metal-fan.html#ixzz3lSsixKd7



I wonder if Kim K could even name a Metallica song?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ashton Kutcher is going to photobomb one of these pics any day now. I just know it.


----------



## Sassys

stylemepretty said:


> That outfit makes Kim's bump look like my dad's droopy beer gut hanging over his shorts. Kanye yes you should hang your head in shame.



 you owe me an ipad


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> Givenchy SS16 at NYFW (September 11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via twitter





You've gotta be kidding me [emoji52]


----------



## Lounorada

The first time in a long time where her boobs are actually supported and she ruins it for herself by wearing Morticia Addams boudoir drapes as a dress.

They look like fools and are the definition of pretentious.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What size bra is she?


----------



## ByeKitty

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Either he is ashamed or he is doing a "behold, my humble creation" move...like a humble brag.  Except that is nothing to brag about, so I hope he is hanging his head in shame.
> 
> I think he fancies himself the modern Pygmalion.  Truly.



I think so too... And we're all saying she looks ridiculous because we don't understand the genius!


----------



## Wildflower22

Ugh I think that outfit has so much potential, but it turned into a hot mess. Her boobs are covered in a granny bra with some sort of binding things, and her belly looks like those old men with alcohol bellies hanging over their pants. And just the whole look is a mess. 

Kanye looks like he dressed up for the event.


----------



## Wildflower22

After looking at it a second time, it ruffles my feathers even more because there's just so much wrong when it could have been exquisite. I swear, Kim just stepped out of the 90s but looks very messy.


----------



## clydekiwi

Kim posted this on Facebook. Titled mood. I feel so bad for north. Shes going to grow up very confused and screwed up with these parents


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> I think so too... And we're all saying she looks ridiculous because we don't understand the genius!




Yes...we are so pedestrian, we can't possibly comprehend the lofty genius that is Kanye and his kreations.  How does someone become this detached from reality?  He really needs psychiatric help for these delusions and Kim could use some therapy for allowing herself to become enmeshed.


----------



## Ladybug09

redney said:


> yourstoreonline.net/id4036448/name/small/zipper_compression_sock_1.jpg











Ladybug09 said:


> Those shoes look like the compression socks people wear when they have surgery.






Thanks for loading the pic





Encore Hermes said:


> Ripped at the seams
> i0.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/kim-kardashian-wardrobe-malfunction%E2%80%8B-04.jpg?fit=600%2C9999
> Radar
> Crack of dawn
> i0.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/kim-kardashian-wardrobe-malfunction-behind-shows-sheer-green-gown-new-york-photos-04.jpg?zoom=2&fit=600%2C9999
> Radar
> Spray away
> data.whicdn.com/images/56553960/large.jpg
> E
> Edge of tomorrow



She needs to keep a tailor on staff.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm not mad at the concept of that dress.

On a side note, I just passed by Kanye's apartment. There are like 5 paps out there just standing around, I guess waiting for them to go in or come out. No crowd of people...just paps.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Omygosh...North is precious


----------



## kirsten

pittcat said:


> Oh wow... So how many shots is this?!




Just drink the whole damn bottle. lmao


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian gave onlookers a revealing glimpse of her growing baby belly on Friday - in one of her most outrageous pregnancy looks yet.

The 34-year-old star - who is around six months pregnant with her second child - was accompanied by husband Kanye West as she showcased the revealing gown at the Givenchy Spring Summer 2016 fashion show at Pier 26 in New York.

A flimsy layer of transparent lace exposed her rounded tum to the world while also flashing portions of her thighs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gown-Givenchy-fashion-show.html#ixzz3lUgPfim3


----------



## blackkitty4378

I kind of see a glimpse of her old face in the second to last pic.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lol.


----------



## jun3machina

That leg looks like a mishappen p**** in a rubber. Holy crap...this girl needs to fire kanye!


----------



## Encore Hermes

If I don't see it, I won't need eye bleach x 6


----------



## redney

That is some 80s Madonna shock value get up. Like a virgin 6 months after the wedding night. 

Did Riccardo design that monstrosity to be worn *with* the men's suit jacket draped over the shoulders, or is that Kanye's sad attempt trying to cover that offensive diaper booty?


----------



## morgan20

I hate to shame a pregnant woman, but that outfit would have been better on a taller, slimmer pregnant woman


----------



## Crystalina

Kanye needs a bra.


----------



## Crystalina

Kim has wonky eye.


----------



## Oryx816

Looks like Kim has a new face again....

She cannot rock that Stevie Nicks nightgown look.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Ripped at the seams
> i0.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/kim-kardashian-wardrobe-malfunction%E2%80%8B-04.jpg?fit=600%2C9999
> Radar
> Crack of dawn
> i0.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/kim-kardashian-wardrobe-malfunction-behind-shows-sheer-green-gown-new-york-photos-04.jpg?zoom=2&fit=600%2C9999
> Radar
> Spray away
> data.whicdn.com/images/56553960/large.jpg
> E
> Edge of tomorrow




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Why is she doing it to her self?


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like a reject from Game of Thrones in that get up.


----------



## stylemepretty

Halloween has come early. 
And that's very unflattering finger positioning.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Who is more diluted. I mean he believes he is a great designer, but why does she?


----------



## Stansy

At least they didn't brong North but let her have fun with the nanny


----------



## whimsic

They forgot to photoshop her hands..


----------



## Jikena

Honestly, I don't think it looks so bad... Just, the length does look like old curtains lol. And the fact that she's wearing little shorts with very high heels while pregnant seems inapropriate to me. Looks like what a hooker would wear. BUT other than that, it looks okay. I do like the transparency on her belly. The fabric on the boob/shoulder area seems off though. And it would have been nicer in white or another colour cause she looks like Morticia with this in black. What I'm trying to say here is that... she's worn way worse than that.

As for her last look (the beige outfit), I actually liked the jacket and the upper part of her skirts (I actually thought the upper part of the skirt was the shirt but nah - it would have been a nice shirt if it was). The boots were hideous.


----------



## Queenpixie

Kim had so much nose jobs now that her nose is the darkest feature in her face.... the nerves there must be all dead.


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> ^ Kanye is hanging his head in shame over what he has done to this poor insipid, pregnant twit.




No - he is hanging his head so they dont see the giggle he is trying to hold back!


----------



## michie

That "bra" part is horrible. The whole thing is horrible. What is up with the photoshop???


----------



## flyygal

bag-princess said:


> No - he is hanging his head so they dont see the giggle he is trying to hold back!




[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Stansy




----------



## Coach Lover Too

Nailed it!


----------



## BadAzzBish

dangerouscurves said:


> Why is she doing it to her self?



Attention! They ain't nothing but trolls!


----------



## charmesh

Jikena said:


> Honestly, I don't think it looks so bad... Just, the length does look like old curtains lol. *And the fact that she's wearing little shorts* with very high heels while pregnant seems inapropriate to me. Looks like what a hooker would wear. BUT other than that, it looks okay. I do like the transparency on her belly. The fabric on the boob/shoulder area seems off though. And it would have been nicer in white or another colour cause she looks like Morticia with this in black. What I'm trying to say here is that... she's worn way worse than that.
> 
> As for her last look (the beige outfit), I actually liked the jacket and the upper part of her skirts (I actually thought the upper part of the skirt was the shirt but nah - it would have been a nice shirt if it was). The boots were hideous.


I was thinking that it was more like the unzipped short shorts on pregnant women that you see posted on the People of Walmart.


----------



## lvlover365

Sasha2012 said:


> Givenchy SS16 at NYFW (September 11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via twitter




Ugh, at least have some respect for the people of New York on September 11th!


----------



## HollieDollie

Sweet Mother of GOD

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/19/2C3BB51E00000578-0-image-a-1_1442083893816.jpg


----------



## Encore Hermes

HollieDollie said:


> Sweet Mother of GOD
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/19/2C3BB51E00000578-0-image-a-1_1442083893816.jpg



Here you go doll......Let's get this up 





Coat is linty


----------



## morgan20

No that's not what she wore! WTF


----------



## HollieDollie

Thanks! I thought copying the image link would have posted it, we all deserve to see it!!!! WTF is she on??!! I can nearly see the sausage mcmuffin she had for breakfast!


----------



## Encore Hermes

And when you thought _ omg, how could it look worse....._




Daily mail


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Isn't not even that she is showing her belly. It is that she is wearing such ill fitting clothes. They had to cut the shirt to fit her. She just needs to buy clothes in her current size that fits her body.


----------



## morgan20




----------



## Brandless

Yikes, could it get any worse?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Look at the girls in the back 





Daily mail

Thought.......no way she thinks this looks good. No way. She is doing this to stay in the tabs. If she dressed normally, or stylishly, she wouldn't have as much press coverage because her popularity is slipping. And being seen is what keeps the brand going. 
To be loved or hated is much better than indifference. (Can't remember who said to quote)

Skin is breaking out








Daily mail


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Oh man these photos didn't get the normal photoshop treatment.


----------



## Jikena

What. The. hell. is this sh*t. o_o

She looks like a hooker who got abused... I'm sorry but she does ! Wtf this skirt looks nothing like a skirt (looks like a piece of fabric that was put as a skirt with a knot on the side). It's way too short, especially for a pregnant woman. Hooker boots. Ripped shirt (Kanye's design I guess)... No words.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Maybe if Riccardo is dressing her, he is doing this on purpose. Jealous he and Kayne can't be public.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I never thought I'd see the day that I'd be speechless but.....


----------



## whimsic

Brandless said:


> Yikes, could it get any worse?



Got your answer in the very next post! Damn!


----------



## labelwhore04

Dallas_Girl said:


> Maybe if Riccardo is dressing her, he is doing this on purpose. Jealous he and Kayne can't be public.



That is exactly what's happening. Remember the floral met gala disaster? You know Riccardo did that on purpose. He wanted her to look like a fool, plain and simple.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

labelwhore04 said:


> That is exactly what's happening. Remember the floral met gala disaster? You know Riccardo did that on purpose. He wanted her to look like a fool, plain and simple.




I was bored this morning and was googling and read that. She looked awful in that!!! He is making her look like a fool.


----------



## Sarni

WT EFFING F???? How can she leave the house??


----------



## mcb100

It looks like Kim is doing this on purpose. I mean that shirt is torn at the neckline, and you can obviously see her boobs right through it (and it is NOT making them look flattering), I don't think she can be this stupid....She either wants more attention or more tabloid pics that she can get money for.


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> Here you go doll......Let's get this up
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/19/2C3BB51E00000578-0-image-a-1_1442083893816.jpg
> 
> Coat is linty



Why is she doing this to herself...


----------



## kirsten

Ok we have to stop the drinking challenge. We will all die of alcohol poisoning!!!

Wth is this???


----------



## redney

Wow, Riccardo is really taking it up a notch to make her look like a fool!


----------



## stylemepretty

Whoever is responsible for this get up must really hate her. And she must really hate herself to allow this fashion travesty to take place.


----------



## redney

Someone forgot to photoshop her thighs. PMK isn't gonna pay unless it's fixed, pronto!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Here you go doll......Let's get this up
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/19/2C3BB51E00000578-0-image-a-1_1442083893816.jpg
> 
> Coat is linty


 


Encore Hermes said:


> And when you thought _ omg, how could it look worse....._
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/20/2C3BB59300000578-3232136-image-a-9_1442084601901.jpg
> Daily mail


----------



## pursegrl12

She is legit brainwashed into thinking she looks good. It's sad.


----------



## Lounorada

I don't know why people are blaming Riccardo for all of her disastrous outfits. That's all Kanye and whoever else is styling her (and failing).
Riccardo can only be blamed for the custom Givenchy stuff he sends her, not everything else.


----------



## *spoiled*

Good Lord.  I try to give Kim the benefit of the doubt because some of you are WAY harsh but WOW!


----------



## CobaltBlu

This has to be a performance art piece.


----------



## Sarni

*spoiled* said:


> Good Lord.  I try to give Kim the benefit of the doubt because some of you are WAY harsh but WOW!




I really don't think we are harsh...we call it as we see it and she very very rarely looks good! 

I bet everyone here looks better than Kim whether we are wearing kohls or givenchy!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sarni said:


> I really don't think we are harsh...we call it as we see it and she very very rarely looks good!
> 
> I bet everyone here looks better than Kim whether we are wearing kohls or givenchy!




I certainly do not go out in public with ripped up tshirts  that show my nipples and my cellulite hanging out of my skirt.


----------



## *spoiled*

Sarni said:


> I really don't think we are harsh...we call it as we see it and she very very rarely looks good!
> 
> I bet everyone here looks better than Kim whether we are wearing kohls or givenchy!



IMO I think some of the ladies in here are harsh.  But either way, Kim looks a hot mess.com.


----------



## chloebagfreak

So many ewwww....ewwwww....ewwwwww


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Here you go doll......Let's get this up
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/19/2C3BB51E00000578-0-image-a-1_1442083893816.jpg
> 
> Coat is linty





great balls of fire!!!!!!!!!    when was this????



Encore Hermes said:


> And when you thought _ omg, how could it look worse....._
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/20/2C3BB59300000578-3232136-image-a-9_1442084601901.jpg
> Daily mail










Dallas_Girl said:


> Oh man these photos didn't get the normal photoshop treatment.




there ain't a damn think PS can do to help that mess!!  





mcb100 said:


> *It looks like Kim is doing this on purpose.* I mean that shirt is torn at the neckline, and you can obviously see her boobs right through it (and it is NOT making them look flattering), I don't think she can be this stupid....She either wants more attention or more tabloid pics that she can get money for.




i really believe it is kanye at work!!!   and she is too dumb to say "hell no!"





Sarni said:


> *I really don't think we are harsh...we call it as we see it and she very very rarely looks good! *
> 
> I bet everyone here looks better than Kim whether we are wearing kohls or givenchy!






ITA - it is what it is.  or i should say Kim is what she is!   it's not good!


----------



## khriseeee

She's only 6 months along??? She's huge!!!!!


----------



## stylemepretty

khriseeee said:


> She's only 6 months along??? She's huge!!!!!



She's due in early December so she's around 7 months.


----------



## Oryx816

She looks like she has been mauled by a tiger.


----------



## pursegrl12

Lounorada said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Brandless

mcb100 said:


> It looks like Kim is doing this on purpose. I mean that shirt is torn at the neckline, and you can obviously see her boobs right through it (and it is NOT making them look flattering), I don't think she can be this stupid....She either wants more attention or more tabloid pics that she can get money for.




I don't know. I doubt she's that "creative." Sorry but I really believe she is that stupid. And vain enough to think she looks good.


----------



## berrydiva

I love the look of pride she has on her face...she knows she's hot in that outfit.


----------



## Brandless

She is the real life version of the emperor in The Emperor's New Clothes. Maybe when North is a little older, she'll be the child who will call her out on the truth.


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## Wildflower22

Lounorada said:


> I don't know why people are blaming Riccardo for all of her disastrous outfits. That's all Kanye and whoever else is styling her (and failing)./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ditto!


----------



## redney

I love that she once sent PMK an email criticizing her for dressing "Omish" :laugh :


----------



## flyygal

kirsten said:


> Ok we have to stop the drinking challenge. We will all die of alcohol poisoning!!!
> 
> Wth is this???




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Who put that on her?! And why does she think that looks good.


----------



## shoegal

Monica needs to stage an intervention.... Friends don't let friends leave the house like that.


----------



## Oryx816

This makes me yearn for the orca look she wore when pregnant with North.


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> Some of y'all are too young to remember the Carol Burnett show, but I swear, every time I see Kim in a different outfit I can't help but think of the episode with Carol Burnett pulled the drapes off the wall and wore them as a dress.
> That's exactly how Kim looks most times!



 I recall one line from this sketch was " I just saw it in the window and had to have it."


----------



## AEGIS

that bish cray


----------



## blackkitty4378

Whoever said she wears costumes (instead of outfits) was 100% on point.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Brandless said:


> I don't know. I doubt she's that "creative." Sorry but I really believe she is that stupid. And vain enough to think she looks good.



I don't like Kim, but I don't think she's stupid. I have to disagree with you. She's worth millions of dollars for doing literally nothing. There's some brains to her brand, she's done very well for herself.


----------



## VickyB

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I don't get it. I just don't. Is she trying to  outdo the ugly stuff she wore last pregnancy?? Or is it that I just don't know "high fashion" when I see it?
> 
> Most of the stuff she wears look like what Tina Knowles use to create for Destiny's Child back in the day [emoji23]



YES!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

kirsten said:


> Bwahahaa love this idea. We'd be drinking at least 8 shots an outfit.



I don't think there is enough booze in the US to support more than 3 rounds of this game!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Soho on Houston and Mercer if anyone is interested in the exact location. lol
> 
> Those shoes are terrible and why his her heel on a lean?!
> 
> She at least had a style that was more suited to her body type and she wore clothes that fit. Everything after Kanye has been awful.



Thanks!!!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I may have said this before, but if at least there was a little more balance in her wardrobe choices - for example, dress like this for shock value/high fashion/flaunt of connections and designers, but say once a week I'll dress appropriately to the weather and my body. Just a little bit of the old Kim once in a while. Is that too much to ask for?!

Same applies for North.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> The ugly boots are by Kanye West
> 
> More
> View attachment 3124955
> View attachment 3124956
> View attachment 3124957
> View attachment 3124958
> 
> Zimbio



I am getting way too much pleasure from this get up!!!! The side views are just excellent and the positioning of the peplum on the jacket and the front of the "skirt" are epically hateful and tragically unflattering. How could she possible think she looks even half way decent????? I think I'm going to print out a couple of these shots and pin them up in my office to look at when I am in need of a good laugh.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Givenchy SS16 at NYFW (September 11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via twitter



This black spider web action is so.....I can't even find the words. My mouth is just hanging open in disbelief. I'm getting more wine now.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Look at the girls in the back
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/20/2C3B93EA00000578-3232136-image-m-4_1442084508908.jpg
> Daily mail
> 
> Thought.......no way she thinks this looks good. No way. She is doing this to stay in the tabs. If she dressed normally, or stylishly, she wouldn't have as much press coverage because her popularity is slipping. And being seen is what keeps the brand going.
> To be loved or hated is much better than indifference. (Can't remember who said to quote)
> 
> Skin is breaking out
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/20/2C3BB8A300000578-3232136-image-m-10_1442084614547.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/20/2C3BBA3400000578-3232136-image-m-11_1442084647249.jpg
> Daily mail



Ugh - the thighs in the last pic. And with that, I just drank all the booze in my state so I guess I'm out of the game.


----------



## Oryx816

LouboutinHottie said:


> I don't like Kim, but I don't think she's stupid. I have to disagree with you. She's worth millions of dollars for doing literally nothing. There's some brains to her brand, she's done very well for herself.




The brains belong to PMK.  Kim would still be cleaning out Paris' closets if her despicable mother didn't parlay that sex tape into a money making enterprise for this talentless bunch of fools.


----------



## labelwhore04

LouboutinHottie said:


> I don't like Kim, but I don't think she's stupid. I have to disagree with you. She's worth millions of dollars for doing literally nothing. There's some brains to her brand, she's done very well for herself.



Kim is an actual idiot. Its Kris Jenner who's behind all of their success. Withour Kris, Kim would be a nobody. Kris is the one who pitched their reality show, shes the one who negotiates all the deals, she is the mastermind. Kim just does what she's told and shows up to the meetings.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Ugh - the thighs in the last pic. And with that, I just drank all the booze in my state so I guess I'm out of the game.




I think she has lost all touch with reality.  Most women would not want those thighs showing.  I sometimes think that she has deluded herself into believing that her photoshopped pics are indeed reality.  Does anyone ever show her original photos?  I doubt it.  

There has been a change in what she exudes as a woman.  When she first came on the scene she thought she was hotter than freshly toasted Wonder bread, but now, she just reeks of despair and insecurity.  That is what happens when you allow your husband, boyfriend, partner, or parent to completely run your life and make no choices of your own.  That, to me, is even more tragic than the outfits in which Kanye dresses her.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

After looking at photos from the Givenchy show, I think they were trying to have Kim mirror the collection


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> The brains belong to PMK.  Kim would still be cleaning out Paris' closets if her despicable mother didn't parlay that sex tape into a money making enterprise for this talentless bunch of fools.



This. Kris found the diamond in the krap.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was ready to rock as she headed out for a shopping spree in New York.
> The pregnant star, 34, wore a Metallica T-shirt along with a leather mini-skirt and thigh-high boots for the Big Apple outing.
> 
> She topped off the look with a large black coat despite the warm weather and dark sunglasses.
> 
> Kim, who loves Lana Del Rey, Andrea Bocelli and her husband's music, hasn't publicly spoken about having a penchant for heavy metal music before.
> 
> But it seems Metallica T-shirts are the look du jour within her entourage - her best friend Jonathan Cheban wore one earlier this week.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ree-really-heavy-metal-fan.html#ixzz3lSsixKd7





CherryKitty said:


> I wonder if Kim K could even name a Metallica song?



Haha! I was JUST about to say that: "10 bucks says she can't name one."

I wouldn't call myself a Metallica fan (because loving two songs does not a Metallica fan make) but Nothing Else Matters and Enter Sandman are really good songs. 



blackkitty4378 said:


> I kind of see a glimpse of her old face in the second to last pic.





Jikena said:


> Honestly, I don't think it looks so bad... Just, the length does look like old curtains lol. And the fact that she's wearing little shorts with very high heels while pregnant seems inapropriate to me. Looks like what a hooker would wear. BUT other than that, it looks okay. I do like the transparency on her belly. The fabric on the boob/shoulder area seems off though. And it would have been nicer in white or another colour cause she looks like Morticia with this in black. What I'm trying to say here is that... she's worn way worse than that.
> 
> As for her last look (the beige outfit), I actually liked the jacket and the upper part of her skirts (I actually thought the upper part of the skirt was the shirt but nah - it would have been a nice shirt if it was). The boots were hideous.



If it wasn't see-through and if the top fit a bit more, it would almost look good.


I was watching a Natasha Leggero comedy special, and she was doing a bit about the way people speak. After she shredded up speak (I feel like that word should be hyphenated), she brought up vocal fry and gave the Kardashians as examples of people who use vocal fry. 

Then she says:

*in vocal fry, imitating Kim* "Question: why are people always taking pictures of my butt?"
*in her normal voice* "Question: How did a bunch of Armenian whores capture the hearts of America?"



CobaltBlu said:


> This has to be a performance art piece.



Agreed, Doll. That's not even a skirt. That looks like a piece of leather wrapped and tied around her waist.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

labelwhore04 said:


> Kim is an actual idiot. *Its Kris Jenner who's behind all of their success.* Withour Kris, Kim would be a nobody. Kris is the one who pitched their reality show, shes the one who negotiates all the deals, she is the mastermind. Kim just does what she's told and shows up to the meetings.





Oryx816 said:


> The brains belong to PMK.  Kim would still be cleaning out Paris' closets if her despicable mother didn't parlay that sex tape into a money making enterprise for this talentless bunch of fools.



:true: I still don't think she's stupid though. None of us know what she's like when the cameras are off.


----------



## caitlin1214

What does her friend's tee say? All I could make out was "[something]eetober October" at the top and "Daytona Beach 1999" at the bottom.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's outdone herself. Again. How can you think you look good dressing like that?!?!


----------



## ByeKitty

She must be trolling us!


----------



## Lounorada

While having a quick browse on Harper's Bazaars website I spotted this feature complete with a gallery of kims pregnancy 'outfits' on the homepage...
http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/red-carpet-dresses/g5789/kim-kardashian-maternity-style/




> _During her first pregnancy with daughter North West, Kim Kardashian, took maternity style to a whole new level. No maternity jeans or maxi dresses for this reality star&#8212;instead she swathed her bump in feminine fitted frocks and custom Givenchy and Lanvin. And we can only imagine more of the same luxe style for baby #2. Stay tuned as we track Kardashian-West's most memorable pregnancy looks._
> By Harper's Bazaar Staff









What are they smoking over at the Harper's Bazaar offices??? They must have completely lost all brain cells or I'm thinking they could be on PMKs payroll... 
Whatever, I can't...


----------



## bag-princess

LouboutinHottie said:


> :true: I still don't think she's stupid though. None of us know what she's like when the cameras are off.




:lolots:

even worse i imagine.  because for the cameras she can't even play a woman with good sense very well.  that tells you right there!


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> While having a quick browse on Harper's Bazaars website I spotted this feature complete with a gallery of kims pregnancy 'outfits' on the homepage...
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/red-carpet-dresses/g5789/kim-kardashian-maternity-style/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are they smoking over at the Harper's Bazaar offices??? They must have completely lost all brain cells or I'm thinking they could be on PMKs payroll...
> Whatever, I can't...




I suspect Kanye's or Kris' super PR teams are behind ridiculous articles like this.  How can anyone who isn't dead or blind possibly think this is in any way fashionable?  This sudden recognition and forcing upon the public of Kim's status as a fashion icon has only come about since Kanye.  Frankly, I feel it was all downhill after the Hump.

I hate that they think their readers are stupid enough to believe something other than what their eyes are telling them.  

I'm not sure even Kim believes it because the woman looks miserable, as anyone who dresses like that should.


----------



## lizmil

The Emperor has no clothes. And the Emperor is rich and "gets it." If you don't you are not "in."


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> :lolots:
> 
> even worse i imagine.  because for the cameras she can't even play a woman with good sense very well.  that tells you right there!




I agree. Kim is not a good actress. She can't play dumb. She is dumb.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> I agree. Kim is not a good actress. She can't play dumb. She is dumb.




+1    that is no act.


----------



## shiny_things

Encore Hermes said:


> Here you go doll......Let's get this up
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/12/19/2C3BB51E00000578-0-image-a-1_1442083893816.jpg
> 
> Coat is linty



vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/epicrapbattlesofhistory/images/f/ff/Kevin_Screaming.gif/revision/latest?cb=20131213195238


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye at the Alexander Wang show last night...


tumblr










YE.T.... phone home...


----------



## Lounorada

Haven't seen these pics of North posted on here...


tumblr


----------



## ophousewife

Nicki Minaj is saying everything we're thinking with just a look.  Lol.


----------



## michie

Glad someone took their time with North's hair. They didn't have to go the extra mile with those baby bangs, tho.


----------



## bag-princess

ophousewife said:


> Nicki Minaj is saying everything we're thinking with just a look.  Lol.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Glad someone took their time with North's hair. *They didn't have to go the extra mile with those baby bangs, tho*.





at least they actually took some time with her and went that extra mile.


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> at least they actually took some time with her and went that extra mile.



You can tell by those well-defined curls that somebody gets paid by the hour in that circle.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ophousewife said:


> Nicki Minaj is saying everything we're thinking with just a look.  Lol.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Encore Hermes

That bad? Then don't go.........


----------



## CobaltBlu

what a buffoon


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> You can tell by those well-defined curls that somebody gets paid by the hour in that circle.




  i wonder if she sat still for all that - she isn't used to someone doing extra with her little hair.


----------



## Lounorada

Seriously, Kanye is like a petulant child. He knows the deal by now at fashion shows, people are going to take your photo whether you like it or not. If it's such a bother, then don't go.
At the 1:18 mark:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...Minaj-sits-row-Alexander-Wang-Kanye-West.html


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kim's attention-whoring is rubbing off, I see


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Now Anne Bowen knows how Taylor Swift felt when Kanye West literally stole her thunder at the MTV VMA Awards a few years back.*

*Bowen is a fashion designer showing her line of street wear &#8211; Nomad VII - at New York Fashion Week (NYFW) at noon on Wednesday. * Like the other designers showing at NYFW, she has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars getting the debut of her Fall line together.* Invitations have been sent, influential editors and celebrities were preparing to attend, everything was going  according to plan.*

*Until Kanye West announced Saturday, out of the blue, that he would be showing his own streetwear line.

At noon.

On Wednesday.*

"I am completely devastated, angered and bewildered!* This affects us financially, attendance-wise and in all ways,&#8221; Bowen told FOX411. &#8220;Our media will go to zero if we don't completely move our show time and there are no other time slots that day. So this severely adversely affects us.&#8221;*

Bowen said her team reached out to Kanye&#8217;s camp to see if some kind of arrangement could be made, but nobody got back.

&#8220;In a perfect world he would move his show to a time slot where there are no other designers showing and let us have our show when we planned it on the 16th at noon but I don&#8217;t see him doing that,&#8221; Bowen said. Instead she said she&#8217;s working furiously to have her show rescheduled to Thursday, which she says &#8220;is a logistical nightmare and vastly increases our costs.&#8221;

Bowen also said the issue is more that just Kanye West sucking all of the oxygen out of the room by stocking his audience with Vogue editor Anna Wintour and celebrity friends like Jay-Z and Beyonce.

&#8220;It&#8217;s not just our spotlight,&#8221; Bowen said. &#8220;I am stunned and sick about this. We have planned for a year to launch this collection and worked tirelessly and worked with the CFDA [Council of Fashion Designers] to be respectful of other designers in our showtime selection.&#8221;

Bowen has filed a complaint with the CFDA.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...aling-fashion-designer-anne-bowens-spotlight/


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Encore Hermes said:


> *Now Anne Bowen knows how Taylor Swift felt when Kanye West literally stole her thunder at the MTV VMA Awards a few years back.*
> 
> *Bowen is a fashion designer showing her line of street wear  Nomad VII - at New York Fashion Week (NYFW) at noon on Wednesday. * Like the other designers showing at NYFW, she has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars getting the debut of her Fall line together.* Invitations have been sent, influential editors and celebrities were preparing to attend, everything was going  according to plan.*
> 
> *Until Kanye West announced Saturday, out of the blue, that he would be showing his own streetwear line.
> 
> At noon.
> 
> On Wednesday.*
> 
> "I am completely devastated, angered and bewildered!* This affects us financially, attendance-wise and in all ways, Bowen told FOX411. Our media will go to zero if we don't completely move our show time and there are no other time slots that day. So this severely adversely affects us.*
> 
> Bowen said her team reached out to Kanyes camp to see if some kind of arrangement could be made, but nobody got back.
> 
> In a perfect world he would move his show to a time slot where there are no other designers showing and let us have our show when we planned it on the 16th at noon but I dont see him doing that, Bowen said. Instead she said shes working furiously to have her show rescheduled to Thursday, which she says is a logistical nightmare and vastly increases our costs.
> 
> Bowen also said the issue is more that just Kanye West sucking all of the oxygen out of the room by stocking his audience with Vogue editor Anna Wintour and celebrity friends like Jay-Z and Beyonce.
> 
> Its not just our spotlight, Bowen said. I am stunned and sick about this. We have planned for a year to launch this collection and worked tirelessly and worked with the CFDA [Council of Fashion Designers] to be respectful of other designers in our showtime selection.
> 
> Bowen has filed a complaint with the CFDA.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...aling-fashion-designer-anne-bowens-spotlight/




Wow Just when you think Kayne can't be any more of a douchebag!!!!!!

He makes me sick!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He has zero regard for anybody but himself. He really is like a child. I'm the best. I'm the only person that matters. I expect everyone to do what I want when I want. I'm going to throw a tantrum if I don't get my way.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> He has zero regard for anybody but himself. He really is like a child. I'm the best. I'm the only person that matters. I expect everyone to do what I want when I want. I'm going to throw a tantrum if I don't get my way.



This sums him up pretty well


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Encore Hermes said:


> *Now Anne Bowen knows how Taylor Swift felt when Kanye West literally stole her thunder at the MTV VMA Awards a few years back.*
> 
> *Bowen is a fashion designer showing her line of street wear  Nomad VII - at New York Fashion Week (NYFW) at noon on Wednesday. * Like the other designers showing at NYFW, she has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars getting the debut of her Fall line together.* Invitations have been sent, influential editors and celebrities were preparing to attend, everything was going  according to plan.*
> 
> *Until Kanye West announced Saturday, out of the blue, that he would be showing his own streetwear line.
> 
> At noon.
> 
> On Wednesday.*
> 
> "I am completely devastated, angered and bewildered!* This affects us financially, attendance-wise and in all ways, Bowen told FOX411. Our media will go to zero if we don't completely move our show time and there are no other time slots that day. So this severely adversely affects us.*
> 
> Bowen said her team reached out to Kanyes camp to see if some kind of arrangement could be made, but nobody got back.
> 
> In a perfect world he would move his show to a time slot where there are no other designers showing and let us have our show when we planned it on the 16th at noon but I dont see him doing that, Bowen said. Instead she said shes working furiously to have her show rescheduled to Thursday, which she says is a logistical nightmare and vastly increases our costs.
> 
> Bowen also said the issue is more that just Kanye West sucking all of the oxygen out of the room by stocking his audience with Vogue editor Anna Wintour and celebrity friends like Jay-Z and Beyonce.
> 
> Its not just our spotlight, Bowen said. I am stunned and sick about this. We have planned for a year to launch this collection and worked tirelessly and worked with the CFDA [Council of Fashion Designers] to be respectful of other designers in our showtime selection.
> 
> Bowen has filed a complaint with the CFDA.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...aling-fashion-designer-anne-bowens-spotlight/



Is his clothing line even selling?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Poor form 

Another article in WWD.

September 13, 2015
*Kanye&#8217;s Decision to Show Yeezy Season 2 Disrupts Designers&#8217; Plans*
By Lisa Lockwood


Kanye West&#8217;s show, a last-minute addition to New York Fashion Week on Wednesday, Sept. 16 at noon, is causing headaches for at least one fashion designer. Anne Bowen, who planned to launch her new streetwear collection, Nomad VII by Anne Bowen, at the exact same time, is up in arms and scrambling to reschedule.

Another headache: Naeem Khan is also scheduled to show in Kanye&#8217;s new time slot.

Bowen told WWD: &#8220;We have been prepping for a year for this at considerable financial, labor- and commitment-cost to our company. Our show date has been scheduled for months and has been on the Fashion Calendar for weeks. We went through all the proper channels to make this a reality. And just yesterday we learned that Kanye West is having a show at the same time on the same date as ours.&#8221;

*&#8220;Kanye knows he is a media sensation and it is just not ethical to do this. It&#8217;s like we are David and he is Goliath. We have put our heart and soul into our show, and should not be stepped on like this,&#8221; continued Bowen.*

Consequently, Bowen said she has to move her show date to Thursday, Sept. 17 at 12:30 at the same location she was previously planning &#8212; Tao at 92 Ninth Avenue.

&#8220;In order for our show to have any significance, we now have to move our date and time which is a logistical nightmare, three days out from our originally scheduled time,&#8221; said Bowen.

According to her publicist, *&#8220;We&#8217;re scrambling like crazy and it&#8217;s costing us a lot of money.&#8221; She said there are cancellation fees and they&#8217;re trying to secure the same models and photographers, &#8220;and now we have to re-invite the press&#8230;We sent out printed invites by hand, and they&#8217;re useless. We&#8217;re trying to contact everyone by e-mail,&#8221; said the publicist.*

As for Naeem Khan, his show is scheduled for The Arc at Skylight at Moynihan Station. Khan couldn&#8217;t be reached for comment Sunday. A spokeswoman told WWD, &#8220;I can tell you that as of now, the show is going on as planned.&#8221;

The Bowen publicist contended that Khan&#8217;s show wasn&#8217;t as much a conflict for Bowen&#8217;s show since Khan is presenting eveningwear and Bowen is showing a streetwear collection that is more competitive with West.

West is showing his Kanye West X Adidas Originals Collection (Yeezy Season 2), which is the second time he&#8217;s presenting it on the runway. He plans to show at Skylight Modern at 537 West 27th Street, with a performance once again by Vanessa Beecroft. Last February, he showed Yeezy Season 1, a men&#8217;s and women&#8217;s show, during Fashion Week, as well, with high-wattage attendees such as Beyoncé, Khloé Kardashian, Justin Bieber, Rihanna, his wife Kim Kardashian, baby North West, and Sean &#8220;Diddy Combs.&#8221;

Bowen has listed a complaint with the CFDA Fashion Calendar.

*Steven Kolb, president of the CFDA, said that West hadn&#8217;t listed his show on the Fashion Calendar. &#8220;The first I heard about the Kanye show was what I read in the Post,&#8221; said Kolb, who then reached out to the Adidas public relations people. &#8220;There was no listing on the Fashion Calendar, and we didn&#8217;t know about it. We can&#8217;t avoid conflicts unless we know someone&#8217;s doing it.&#8221;*]

http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/kanye-west-show-nyfw-anne-bowen-naeem-khan-10221837/


----------



## Sarni

I have no idea why the fashion world caters to this douche. He is a deluded despicable person!


----------



## Lounorada

Sarni said:


> I have no idea why the fashion world caters to this douche. He is a deluded despicable person!


 
This, all day.
I can not understand, at all, how anyone in the fashion industry gives him the time of day. 
I guess it goes to show in this day and age 'they' will go with an egotistical celebrity for publicity every time over actual talent and real fashion designers who work their a$$es off to get their designs recognised. SMH.


----------



## Oryx816

Sarni said:


> I have no idea why the fashion world caters to this douche. He is a deluded despicable person!




+1

I would love for the fashion community to rally behind this designer and tell her they are coming and not to reschedule.  I know, it won't happen.  Shouldn't the CFDA stand up and say, "this is how it is done, you don't organize yourself, you don't show!"  

I don't know if he does this as part of his "creative genius" persona who has no time for rules and can't be constricted or does he purely do it now because that brings in headlines at the expense of other hardworking, creative people.  

I am beyond disgusted.  I will no longer buy Adidas for allowing this to happen to this woman.  It is sooooo wrong.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> This, all day.
> I can not understand, at all, how anyone in the fashion industry gives him the time of day.
> I guess it goes to show in this day and age 'they' will go with an egotistical celebrity for publicity every time over actual talent and real fashion designers who work their a$$es off to get their designs recognised. SMH.




  I sometimes feel like the world has gone mad where hardworking people are cast aside for social media whores.  The emperor has no clothes and everyone is buying it.


----------



## maddie66

Looks like Anne Bowen sells off her website -- we should all buy something!


----------



## clydekiwi

maddie66 said:


> Looks like Anne Bowen sells off her website -- we should all buy something!




We should


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

NYC (September 13)


----------



## Oryx816

Ugh!  Their mouths!  They are stealing Janice the muppet's look.....eyelashes and all.


----------



## summer2815

As a hardcore Metallica fan...just no


----------



## sugarsam

Sarni said:


> I have no idea why the fashion world caters to this douche. He is a deluded despicable person![/QUOTE
> 
> +1


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> Glad someone took their time with North's hair. They didn't have to go the extra mile with those baby bangs, tho.



I literally thought "what black woman do they  have hiding in the back to do that little girls hair?"


----------



## veyda

Sarni said:


> I have no idea why the fashion world caters to this douche. He is a deluded despicable person!


It's the whole effing Kardashian/Jenner/West clan. The fashion industry has totally spread it's legs for these fools. Sickening. 

I have not bought Vogue since AW started kissing their rear ends, and now it looks like it Bazaar is on board. I used to love Harper's Bazaar. 

Stop shoving these jackasses down our throats.


----------



## stylemepretty

.


----------



## veyda

^^^Yes! YES!!! ^^^


----------



## dangerouscurves

stylemepretty said:


> .




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Kanye is such an a-hole. He's such a diva! Me, me, me! It makes me sick. 
That video of him sitting next to Nicky made me chuckle. Such deluded fool!


----------



## VickyB

Enough of the shots of Kim from the front. When will some pap get the money shot of Kim from behind when she is not wearing a bath robe/coat??? This , I want to really see!

Also, yes, so agree with all the Kanye comments re fashion week.


----------



## AlbertsLove

My mom always tells me that when we were young my uncles and dad would perm their hair. I don't know why?? Lol. But they would then show people my brothers and my hair and they would be like "see it runs in the family" I think that is what the KJ's are going for.


----------



## shiny_things

Sarni said:


> I have no idea why the fashion world caters to this douche. He is a deluded despicable person!



$$$

Everyone has their price.


----------



## paisley*

ophousewife said:


> nicki minaj is saying everything we're thinking with just a look.  Lol.




hahahahaha


----------



## White Orchid

You know Kim wishes she looked like this, lol. (From Style &The City, Facebook)


----------



## lanasyogamama

The reality-tv-ization of all the Fashion Weeks has totally taken all the glamour out of it for me.

I feel bad for North getting dragged around to these things.  Take her to the damn park.


----------



## ashlie

Encore Hermes said:


> *Now Anne Bowen knows how Taylor Swift felt when Kanye West literally stole her thunder at the MTV VMA Awards a few years back.*
> 
> *Bowen is a fashion designer showing her line of street wear  Nomad VII - at New York Fashion Week (NYFW) at noon on Wednesday. * Like the other designers showing at NYFW, she has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars getting the debut of her Fall line together.* Invitations have been sent, influential editors and celebrities were preparing to attend, everything was going  according to plan.*
> 
> *Until Kanye West announced Saturday, out of the blue, that he would be showing his own streetwear line.
> 
> At noon.
> 
> On Wednesday.*
> 
> "I am completely devastated, angered and bewildered!* This affects us financially, attendance-wise and in all ways, Bowen told FOX411. Our media will go to zero if we don't completely move our show time and there are no other time slots that day. So this severely adversely affects us.*
> 
> Bowen said her team reached out to Kanyes camp to see if some kind of arrangement could be made, but nobody got back.
> 
> In a perfect world he would move his show to a time slot where there are no other designers showing and let us have our show when we planned it on the 16th at noon but I dont see him doing that, Bowen said. Instead she said shes working furiously to have her show rescheduled to Thursday, which she says is a logistical nightmare and vastly increases our costs.
> 
> Bowen also said the issue is more that just Kanye West sucking all of the oxygen out of the room by stocking his audience with Vogue editor Anna Wintour and celebrity friends like Jay-Z and Beyonce.
> 
> Its not just our spotlight, Bowen said. I am stunned and sick about this. We have planned for a year to launch this collection and worked tirelessly and worked with the CFDA [Council of Fashion Designers] to be respectful of other designers in our showtime selection.
> 
> Bowen has filed a complaint with the CFDA.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...aling-fashion-designer-anne-bowens-spotlight/




But yet people still support and encourage him to do this.


----------



## shiny_things

I caught part of an episode of Kim and Kourtney Take Miami from when Penelope was a baby and it is crazy how much Kim's face has changed in the space of 2 years or so. It's like she turned into an alien who is on the Fashion Polices' most wanted list since she's been with Kanye.

She used to smile and wear nice clothes and looked alive. She just looks like a sad, blow up doll now. What a miserable existence she must have when she cannot wear what she wants or be comfortable during her pregnancies, her entire existence is as an unfortunate clothes horse to a gay man with no style.


----------



## jenjen1964

AEGIS said:


> I literally thought "what black woman do they  have hiding in the back to do that little girls hair?"



Are we sure that is her hair?  My first thought was "oh geez, extensions already?"


----------



## poopsie

jenjen1964 said:


> Are we sure that is her hair?  My first thought was "oh geez, extensions already?"




My first thought as well  was that it was a piece


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> NYC (September 13)




So because Rihanna went out in her nightgown .. Now EVERYBODY gonna do the same...


----------



## Encore Hermes

jenjen1964 said:


> Are we sure that is her hair?  My first thought was "oh geez, extensions already?"





poopsie said:


> My first thought as well  was that it was a piece



I hope it is her hair, it is stunning but I'll admit my first thought was a clip in.


----------



## NYCBelle

shoegal said:


> Monica needs to stage an intervention.... Friends don't let friends leave the house like that.



Monica must laugh every time she's over to dress her sisters and sees this hot mess walk out the door.


----------



## NYCBelle

lanasyogamama said:


> The reality-tv-ization of all the Fashion Weeks has totally taken all the glamour out of it for me.
> 
> I feel bad for North getting dragged around to these things.  Take her to the damn park.



i don't pay attention to it anymore. It's annoying already with these people and all these celeb bloggers


----------



## Lounorada

Make it stop...









DailyMail






Just, NO.


----------



## kirsten

Yuck, no to the above. 

I saw this on Instagram. lol


----------



## NYCBelle

Kanye is really Mugatu from Zoolander. He's insane with a homeless collection


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Make it stop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just, NO.


 
This wool coat and suede boot foolishness in 80+ degree weather is making my head hurt. This woman gets dumber every damn day. 

SATC really messed up women's heads when it comes to how New Yorker's dress.


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> Make it stop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just, NO.



sigh...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm legit cringing at the thought of having to trade my coochie cutters, crop tops and sandals in for coats, boots and sweaters and this bih is walking around dressed for October like it's not still 80 degrees outside. She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

kirsten said:


> Yuck, no to the above.
> 
> I saw this on Instagram. lol
> 
> View attachment 3128173


----------



## TinksDelite

What the holy F ?!?

She's like my dog when he misbehaves...to him any attention is good attention.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Sassys said:


> This wool coat and suede boot foolishness in 80+ degree weather is making my head hurt. This woman gets dumber every damn day.
> 
> SATC really messed up women's heads when it comes to how New Yorker's dress.


 


It's her security blanket........


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm legit cringing at the thought of having to trade my coochie cutters, crop tops and sandals in for coats, boots and sweaters and this bih is walking around dressed for October like it's not still 80 degrees outside. She looks ridiculous.


 
And in October, we still are not wearing wool coats in NYC lol.


----------



## Sarni

Encore Hermes said:


> I hope it is her hair, it is stunning but I'll admit my first thought was a clip in.




I think it is a clip in....it is exactly like the look of the clip in my daughter had for her dancing recitals when she was 5!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Sarni said:


> I think it is a clip in....it is exactly like the look of the clip in my daughter had for her dancing recitals when she was 5!


 




No that is all her hair.....you just can't tell that its that long because they always have it pulled up....


----------



## lanasyogamama

There is no way North grew that much hair all of the sudden.


----------



## Sassys

pinkngreenpurse said:


> No that is all her hair.....you just can't tell that its that long because they always have it pulled up....


 
this was her hair 2 weeks ago


----------



## Sarni

Sassys said:


> this was her hair 2 weeks ago




She has gorgeous hair but in typical k fashion it is just not good enough. They all disgust me.


----------



## poopsie

Suri had a burn book............................can't wait until North starts one of her own


----------



## Encore Hermes

The comparison


----------



## Lounorada

North with her nanny.









From LSA


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Make it stop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just, NO.




[emoji53] hey guys, remember the days when Kim wore .....color and nice outfits ?


I'm sorry for cracking on you when you dressed better Kim... Can you stop now? Please?


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] hey guys, remember the days when Kim wore .....color and nice outfits ?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for cracking on you when you dressed better Kim... Can you stop now? Please?




Yes! And when she wore a variety of hairstyles and makeup looks.


----------



## lovemysavior

Saw this on Instagram and I couldn't help but think about that Sesame Street song about One not Being Like the Other....that meaning Kim not fabulously styled by Monica like her sisters....


----------



## AEGIS

jenjen1964 said:


> Are we sure that is her hair?  My first thought was "oh geez, extensions already?"





poopsie said:


> My first thought as well  was that it was a piece





tweegy said:


> So because Rihanna went out in her nightgown .. Now EVERYBODY gonna do the same...



really? it looks like someone took the time to give her defined little curls instead of a too tight bun.  curly hair looks different when air dried w/no produce and when curls are sep. and defined w/gel

i could be wrong of course.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> SATC really messed up women's heads when it comes to how New Yorker's dress.


This all day!!!


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> There is no way North grew that much hair all of the sudden.


That's her hair...the curls are just defined instead of being snatched and pulled. My mom used to do that to me when I was younger, they just use the end of the comb or a finger and some water to twirl it...it makes it look stretched, defined and full.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Encore Hermes said:


> The comparison




One pic she has product in her curls and they are stretched and the other she has no product and curls aren't stretched. Can't compare the two in ethnic hair. Sorry.

Please believe me when I say these two things: shrinkage is real and that's North's hair.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> One pic she has product in her curls and they are stretched and the other she has no product and curls aren't stretched. Can't compare the two in ethnic hair. Sorry.
> 
> Please believe me when I say these two things: shrinkage is real and that's North's hair.



Agreed. Shrinkage is very real.


----------



## michie

I think people are judging incorrectly. All of her hair is not in the top knots we see. It's mainly her hair that's at the crown, so that's why it doesn't look at full as what you see when it's loose.


----------



## solange

AEGIS said:


> really? it looks like someone took the time to give her defined little curls instead of a too tight bun.  curly hair looks different when air dried w/no produce and when curls are sep. and defined w/gel
> 
> i could be wrong of course.



My hair (a lot like North's) can be anywhere from skimming my shoulders to well below my waist. Curly hair. It is its own animal.


----------



## bisousx

Oryx816 said:


> +1
> 
> I would love for the fashion community to rally behind this designer and tell her they are coming and not to reschedule.  I know, it won't happen.  Shouldn't the CFDA stand up and say, "this is how it is done, you don't organize yourself, you don't show!"
> 
> I don't know if he does this as part of his "creative genius" persona who has no time for rules and can't be constricted or does he purely do it now because that brings in headlines at the expense of other hardworking, creative people.
> 
> I am beyond disgusted.  I will no longer buy Adidas for allowing this to happen to this woman.  It is sooooo wrong.





Ditto.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has certainly not been holding back when it comes to the mad maternity outfits, but Kim Kardashian may have outdone herself on Monday.

The 34-year-old, who is expecting baby number two, went all out in a skintight black dress with dramatic plunging lace-up neckline, paired with thigh high leather boots.

Earlier in the day, Kim admitted on her newly launched website that she is 'mortified' looking back at some of the ensembles she wore while carrying North, but nowadays feels confident in her pregnancy style.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ortified-pregnancy-outfits.html#ixzz3loQLP3Am


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh sweet baby jeezus.


----------



## Oryx816

Got lost on the way to Sherwood Forest?


----------



## NYCBelle

Don't know what I hate more that outfit or those tired a$$ boots


----------



## Oryx816

NYCBelle said:


> Don't know what I hate more that outfit or those tired a$$ boots




I'm tired of those boots and that coat!

She looks like Barney Rubble as a caped crusader.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thanksgiving day parade float.


----------



## NYCBelle

If there are people paying for that subscription they need to get their lives together smh


----------



## NYCBelle

Oryx816 said:


> I'm tired of those boots and that coat!
> 
> She looks like Barney Rubble as a caped crusader.



Supposedly she wears coats because she's always freezing...lies


----------



## Oryx816

NYCBelle said:


> Supposedly she wears coats because she's always freezing...lies




Puh-leeeeeze!


----------



## yinnie

She should also be mortified at her current maternity ensembles


----------



## Oryx816

^ should be mortified by a lot more than this.  If she isn't mortified by showing the world her fish and chips then she won't be mortified by anything.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Got lost on the way to Sherwood Forest?



I was thinking a Morticia Addams / Robin Hood / Batman combination.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...ified-pregnancy-style-daughter-north-clothes/
Kim Kardashian West Admits to Being &#8216;Mortified&#8217; at Her First Pregnancy Style: I Tried Borrowing Kourtney&#8217;s Looks


After Kourtney Kardashian received rave reviews on her maternity style while pregnant, Kim Kardashian West thought she would just follow in her sister&#8217;s footsteps.

But borrowing a few looks from Kourtney&#8217;s closet turned out to be one of the mom-to-be&#8217;s greatest fashion faux pas.

&#8220;Everyone used to say Kourtney had the best pregnancy style, so I would borrow a dress she wore when she was pregnant, and OMG it did not look the same!&#8221; Kardashian West writes on her new website and app, launched Monday.

&#8220;The side-by-side comparisons were just not good for my soul, so I finally had to figure out my own style that worked for ME!&#8221;

The final straw, and motivation to find her own outfits, came after working with a team of five stylists vying for entirely different looks on the mom-to-be.

&#8220;I didn&#8217;t even know my signature style yet, let alone how to dress for a baby bump!&#8221; she explains. &#8220;My style kept changing and nothing was consistent.&#8221;

Things have since changed: Unlike her pregnancy with daughter North, Kardashian West is all about showing off her growing baby belly while expecting her second child.

&#8220;This time around, I know what I like &#8212; plus, I am confident and not trying to hide my bump. I actually want to accentuate it,&#8221; the reality star, who will welcome a son with husband Kanye West in December, says.

&#8220;And yes, long coats to cover my fat arms and ***! It&#8217;s such a trip how your body grows and changes, and at the end of the day, you have to wear what you are comfortable in and what you feel good in.&#8221;

She adds of her decision to constantly don a coat during summer, &#8220;I don&#8217;t care what the weather is, I will always wear my coats. I am always freezing, so it works out perfectly for me!&#8221;

Now that she&#8217;s finally found what works for her and her baby bump &#8212; neutral colors and black &#8212; Kardashian West isn&#8217;t afraid to look back on a few of her former ensembles and cringe.

&#8220;I also look back at my last pregnancy looks and sometimes I am mortified,&#8221; she admits, adding that her pre-eclampsia made dressing difficult during her first pregnancy.

&#8220;I actually am a few pounds heavier this pregnancy than my last, yet somehow I look so different. Maybe it&#8217;s because you carry a boy differently than a girl, maybe it&#8217;s because I don&#8217;t have the swelling that I had last time when I had preeclampsia, OR maybe it&#8217;s because I am confident in my style and know what to expect.&#8221;

Unlike her mama, 2-year-old North tends to opt for simple yet chic looks: She prefers to stick to loose-fitted clothes &#8212; and plenty of fun accessories.

&#8220;North loves wearing oversized clothes. She wears this Peas & Queues sweatshirt around the house all of the time because it&#8217;s so comfy!&#8221; Kardashian West shares.

&#8220;She loves trying on Mommy&#8217;s Jacob & Co. jewelry, so I let her.&#8221;

If you want an all-access pass to all apps, premium content lives behind a subscriber paywall.Jen Garcia, Executive Editor of the Kardashian/Jenner Apps, told PEOPLE that all products the sisters share on their individual apps are ones they are truly passionate about, and most will be shoppable for fans. &#8220;There are no partnerships or advertising on the sites and apps at this time,&#8221; she confirmed.

&#8220;Kim is very high-end. It&#8217;s about mixing high fashion with being a mom,&#8221; Garcia told WWD. &#8220;You&#8217;re going to see a lot of beauty from her. She&#8217;s focusing a lot on tutorials.&#8221;

5 stylists? We know there is only one person allowed to style her and that's Kanye.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> I was thinking a Morticia Addams / Robin Hood / Batman combination.




:lolots: Don't forget Fred Flintstone!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Really... extensions in North's hair? Cmon guys, lmbo!


Kim..... no comment. It's a fail after fail after fail.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> If there are people paying for that subscription they need to get their lives together smh


 
Okay!!


----------



## Oryx816

NYCBelle said:


> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...ified-pregnancy-style-daughter-north-clothes/
> Kim Kardashian West Admits to Being Mortified at Her First Pregnancy Style: I Tried Borrowing Kourtneys Looks
> 
> 
> After Kourtney Kardashian received rave reviews on her maternity style while pregnant, Kim Kardashian West thought she would just follow in her sisters footsteps.
> 
> But borrowing a few looks from Kourtneys closet turned out to be one of the mom-to-bes greatest fashion faux pas.
> 
> Everyone used to say Kourtney had the best pregnancy style, so I would borrow a dress she wore when she was pregnant, and OMG it did not look the same! Kardashian West writes on her new website and app, launched Monday.
> 
> The side-by-side comparisons were just not good for my soul, so I finally had to figure out my own style that worked for ME!
> 
> The final straw, and motivation to find her own outfits, came after working with a team of five stylists vying for entirely different looks on the mom-to-be.
> 
> I didnt even know my signature style yet, let alone how to dress for a baby bump! she explains. My style kept changing and nothing was consistent.
> 
> Things have since changed: Unlike her pregnancy with daughter North, Kardashian West is all about showing off her growing baby belly while expecting her second child.
> 
> This time around, I know what I like  plus, I am confident and not trying to hide my bump. I actually want to accentuate it, the reality star, who will welcome a son with husband Kanye West in December, says.
> 
> And yes, long coats to cover my fat arms and ***! Its such a trip how your body grows and changes, and at the end of the day, you have to wear what you are comfortable in and what you feel good in.
> 
> She adds of her decision to constantly don a coat during summer, I dont care what the weather is, I will always wear my coats. I am always freezing, so it works out perfectly for me!
> 
> Now that shes finally found what works for her and her baby bump  neutral colors and black  Kardashian West isnt afraid to look back on a few of her former ensembles and cringe.
> 
> I also look back at my last pregnancy looks and sometimes I am mortified, she admits, adding that her pre-eclampsia made dressing difficult during her first pregnancy.
> 
> I actually am a few pounds heavier this pregnancy than my last, yet somehow I look so different. Maybe its because you carry a boy differently than a girl, maybe its because I dont have the swelling that I had last time when I had preeclampsia, OR maybe its because I am confident in my style and know what to expect.
> 
> Unlike her mama, 2-year-old North tends to opt for simple yet chic looks: She prefers to stick to loose-fitted clothes  and plenty of fun accessories.
> 
> North loves wearing oversized clothes. She wears this Peas & Queues sweatshirt around the house all of the time because its so comfy! Kardashian West shares.
> 
> She loves trying on Mommys Jacob & Co. jewelry, so I let her.
> 
> If you want an all-access pass to all apps, premium content lives behind a subscriber paywall.Jen Garcia, Executive Editor of the Kardashian/Jenner Apps, told PEOPLE that all products the sisters share on their individual apps are ones they are truly passionate about, and most will be shoppable for fans. There are no partnerships or advertising on the sites and apps at this time, she confirmed.
> 
> Kim is very high-end. Its about mixing high fashion with being a mom, Garcia told WWD. Youre going to see a lot of beauty from her. Shes focusing a lot on tutorials.
> 
> 5 stylists? We know there is only one person allowed to style her and that's Kanye.




Ugh.  So many lies here...where to begin?  First, this business about being freezing all the time so she needs a coat all the time--except in the dead of winter when she looks like a fool ready for brunch at a tropical resort!

As for all the blah, blah about finding her style.  Girl, no one believes you.  

I now miss the orca dress from her last pregnancy.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...ified-pregnancy-style-daughter-north-clothes/
> Kim Kardashian West Admits to Being &#8216;Mortified&#8217; at Her First Pregnancy Style: I Tried Borrowing Kourtney&#8217;s Looks
> 
> 
> After Kourtney Kardashian received rave reviews on her maternity style while pregnant, Kim Kardashian West thought she would just follow in her sister&#8217;s footsteps.
> 
> But borrowing a few looks from Kourtney&#8217;s closet turned out to be one of the mom-to-be&#8217;s greatest fashion faux pas.
> 
> &#8220;Everyone used to say Kourtney had the best pregnancy style, so I would borrow a dress she wore when she was pregnant, and OMG it did not look the same!&#8221; Kardashian West writes on her new website and app, launched Monday.
> 
> &#8220;The side-by-side comparisons were just not good for my soul, so I finally had to figure out my own style that worked for ME!&#8221;
> 
> The final straw, and motivation to find her own outfits, came after working with a team of five stylists vying for entirely different looks on the mom-to-be.
> 
> &#8220;I didn&#8217;t even know my signature style yet, let alone how to dress for a baby bump!&#8221; she explains. &#8220;My style kept changing and nothing was consistent.&#8221;
> 
> Things have since changed: Unlike her pregnancy with daughter North, Kardashian West is all about showing off her growing baby belly while expecting her second child.
> 
> &#8220;This time around, I know what I like &#8212; plus, I am confident and not trying to hide my bump. I actually want to accentuate it,&#8221; the reality star, who will welcome a son with husband Kanye West in December, says.
> 
> &#8220;And yes, long coats to cover my fat arms and ***! It&#8217;s such a trip how your body grows and changes, and at the end of the day, you have to wear what you are comfortable in and what you feel good in.&#8221;
> 
> She adds of her decision to constantly don a coat during summer, &#8220;I don&#8217;t care what the weather is, I will always wear my coats. I am always freezing, so it works out perfectly for me!&#8221;
> 
> Now that she&#8217;s finally found what works for her and her baby bump &#8212; neutral colors and black &#8212; Kardashian West isn&#8217;t afraid to look back on a few of her former ensembles and cringe.
> 
> &#8220;I also look back at my last pregnancy looks and sometimes I am mortified,&#8221; she admits, adding that her pre-eclampsia made dressing difficult during her first pregnancy.
> 
> &#8220;I actually am a few pounds heavier this pregnancy than my last, yet somehow I look so different. Maybe it&#8217;s because you carry a boy differently than a girl, maybe it&#8217;s because I don&#8217;t have the swelling that I had last time when I had preeclampsia, OR maybe it&#8217;s because I am confident in my style and know what to expect.&#8221;
> 
> Unlike her mama, 2-year-old North tends to opt for simple yet chic looks: *She prefers to stick to loose-fitted clothes &#8212; and plenty of fun accessories.*
> 
> *&#8220;North loves wearing oversized clothes. She wears this Peas & Queues sweatshirt around the house all of the time because it&#8217;s so comfy!&#8221;* Kardashian West shares.
> 
> &#8220;She loves trying on Mommy&#8217;s Jacob & Co. jewelry, so I let her.&#8221;
> 
> If you want an all-access pass to all apps, premium content lives behind a subscriber paywall.Jen Garcia, Executive Editor of the Kardashian/Jenner Apps, told PEOPLE that all products the sisters share on their individual apps are ones they are truly passionate about, and most will be shoppable for fans. &#8220;There are no partnerships or advertising on the sites and apps at this time,&#8221; she confirmed.
> 
> &#8220;Kim is very high-end. It&#8217;s about mixing high fashion with being a mom,&#8221; Garcia told WWD. &#8220;You&#8217;re going to see a lot of beauty from her. She&#8217;s focusing a lot on tutorials.&#8221;
> 
> 5 stylists? We know there is only one person allowed to style her and that's Kanye.


 

This fool really thinks her 2yr old is some sort of fashion genius who walks around the house stating what designers she likes.

Normal people, when they are cold, wear a light jacket or sweater in 80-90 degree weather.

It will always boggle my mind how the media does not call her out on her idiotic lies.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> She has certainly not been holding back when it comes to the mad maternity outfits, but Kim Kardashian may have outdone herself on Monday.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who is expecting baby number two, went all out in a skintight black dress with dramatic plunging lace-up neckline, paired with thigh high leather boots.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Kim admitted on her newly launched website that she is 'mortified' looking back at some of the ensembles she wore while carrying North, but nowadays feels confident in her pregnancy style.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ortified-pregnancy-outfits.html#ixzz3loQLP3Am



She should be just as mortified looking at her current 
pregnancy ensembles.


----------



## Jikena

Just a bit more cleavage and we'll see your vaga Kim. 

I don't think we can call it a cleavage at this point though lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

NYCBelle said:


> Don't know what I hate more that outfit or those tired a$$ boots




I'm tired of the boots and the boobs. Goodness


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> This fool really thinks her 2yr old is some sort of fashion genius who walks around the house stating what designers she likes.
> 
> Normal people, when they are cold, wear a light jacket or sweater in 80-90 degree weather.
> 
> It will always boggle my mind how the media does not call her out on her idiotic lies.



My son will be 2 in Nov and he has no clue about clothes. He wraps the dish rags around his neck like they're a scarf


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She has certainly not been holding back when it comes to the mad maternity outfits, but Kim Kardashian may have outdone herself on Monday.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who is expecting baby number two, went all out in a skintight black dress with dramatic plunging lace-up neckline, paired with thigh high leather boots.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Kim admitted on her newly launched website that she is 'mortified' looking back at some of the ensembles she wore while carrying North, but nowadays feels confident in her pregnancy style.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ortified-pregnancy-outfits.html#ixzz3loQLP3Am



What in Adams Family bondage hell???

*Stumbles out of thread*


----------



## lanasyogamama

At least she kind of admits she wears coats to cover her arms.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> really? it looks like someone took the time to give her defined little curls instead of a too tight bun.  curly hair looks different when air dried w/no produce and when curls are sep. and defined w/gel
> 
> i could be wrong of course.





jimmyshoogirl said:


> One pic she has product in her curls and they are stretched and the other she has no product and curls aren't stretched. Can't compare the two in ethnic hair. Sorry.
> 
> Please believe me when I say these two things: *shrinkage is real and that's North's hair*.





yes indeed!!!  when my boys where toddlers and had all that hair to comb i would wash it and let it curl up and dry that way so i would not have to touch it!
because if i combed or brushed it out i would have never left the house on time trying to tame it.




i think that is her real hair.  and her "mommy" the nanny gave her the look she wanted for her that day.  not the pulled back bun that kim seems to insist on.


----------



## michie

lanasyogamama said:


> At least she kind of admits she wears coats to cover her arms.



She knows why she's wearing coats and it isn't to cover her arms or because she's cold. God forbid she tells anyone she's ashamed of that mess of an a$$ she's toting around behind her. If she were really cold or self-conscious about her arms, she wouldn't need to be walking around with something from a Star Wars wardrobe set to cover her arms. This heifer was wearing Bill Nye's old throwaway lab coats in New Orleans IN AUGUST, trying to convince the public that she's cold. Try again, KIm.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I keep getting Joseph & the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat teas from Kim these days...


----------



## redney

michie said:


> She knows why she's wearing coats and it isn't to cover her arms or because she's cold. God forbid she tells anyone she's ashamed of that mess of an a$$ she's toting around behind her. If she were really cold or self-conscious about her arms, she wouldn't need to be walking around with something from a Star Wars wardrobe set to cover her arms. This heifer was wearing Bill Nye's old throwaway lab coats in New Orleans IN AUGUST, trying to convince the public that she's cold. Try again, KIm.



According to the article she admitted wearing long coats to cover her humongous a$$.



> And yes, long coats to cover my fat arms and ***! Its such a trip how  your body grows and changes, and at the end of the day, you have to wear  what you are comfortable in and what you feel good in.



She looks like a trussed turkey in that latest black laced get up.


----------



## michie




----------



## lanasyogamama

michie said:


> She knows why she's wearing coats and it isn't to cover her arms or because she's cold. God forbid she tells anyone she's ashamed of that mess of an a$$ she's toting around behind her. If she were really cold or self-conscious about her arms, she wouldn't need to be walking around with something from a Star Wars wardrobe set to cover her arms. This heifer was wearing Bill Nye's old throwaway lab coats in New Orleans IN AUGUST, trying to convince the public that she's cold. Try again, KIm.





I'm glad I was wrong about North's hair being fake.

My daughter cared about clothes at that age.  Nothing made her happier than wearing a pink tutu and nothing else.  She thought she was the business.


----------



## tweegy

Wait. North's hair is fake - What?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tweegy said:


> Wait. North's hair is fake - What?




No it's not. Nothing to see here[emoji23]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Encore Hermes said:


> The comparison





tweegy said:


> Wait. North's hair is fake - What?



There was a discussion about it a couple pages ago.  I thought it was at first, but now I can see how it was that the curls were defined in the top pic. (I hope).


----------



## VickyB

If Kakes didn't have that baby bump to prop up her boobs, they'd be down to her knees.


----------



## VickyB

Kids! DF just posted pics of Kakes wearing a Pink Floyd concet tee, black leather mini skirt, those boots AND a full length mink. Isn't it still in at least the mid 70s in NYC???? I am sorry that I don't know how to share the link.


''I actually am a few pounds heavier this pregnancy than my last, yet somehow I look so different,' she writes. She got that part right.


----------



## NYCBelle

Is it December yet?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ier-happier-pregnancy-second-time-around.html


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> Is it December yet?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ier-happier-pregnancy-second-time-around.html


 
Oh, you didn't know. There is a blizzard outside right now. I barely made it across the street for lunch in my flip flops.

She really needs to have her head examined. Its not even funny anymore.


----------



## TinksDelite

Just STOP!!! A mink coat?! I'm only a short drive south of NYC and it's mid-80s today.

In this case it appears as though it's to cover the fact that leather mini skirt is NOT covering her A$$.


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> Kids! DF just posted pics of Kakes wearing a Pink Floyd concet tee, black leather mini skirt, those boots AND a full length mink. Isn't it still in at least the mid 70s in NYC???? I am sorry that I don't know how to share the link.
> 
> 
> ''I actually am a few pounds heavier this pregnancy than my last, yet somehow I look so different,' she writes. She got that part right.


 
It is 85 here all week. I swear I should go over to that apartment, wait for her to come out and snatch the coat off of her and let the paps have at it. I dare her bodyguard to touch me. The woman is a moron!


----------



## Deco

In this never-ending train wreck of a thread, nothing has made me more irate than seeing Kim besmirch Pink Floyd.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> It is 85 here all week. I swear I should go over to that apartment, wait for her to come out and snatch the coat off of her and let the paps have at it. I dare her bodyguard to touch me. The woman is a moron!



I dare you to do it! Infact, I double dog dare you!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> It is 85 here all week. I swear I should go over to that apartment, wait for her to come out and snatch the coat off of her and let the paps have at it. I dare her bodyguard to touch me. The woman is a moron!



Do it Sassys! 



Decophile said:


> In this never-ending train wreck of a thread, nothing has made me more irate than seeing Kim besmirch Pink Floyd.




Agreed!


----------



## poopsie

Sassys said:


> It is 85 here all week. I swear I should go over to that apartment, wait for her to come out and snatch the coat off of her and let the paps have at it. I dare her bodyguard to touch me. The woman is a moron!





tweegy said:


> I dare you to do it! Infact, I double dog dare you!!





I TRIPLE dog dare you


----------



## michie

at the planned "assault".  at y'all egging it on. Who's got the bail money? Even if you're labeled a "hero" on the blogs and message boards, PMK gonna take you for everything, seeing that your name is not in KUWTK credits.


----------



## mcb100

That outfit would still not be practical, even if it were the winter time. I can kind of understand knee high flat boots and a skirt, if it's the beginning of fall. But why would you wear thigh high boots and a skirt? Half the reason we wear boots is to keep us warm. A skirt will make us cold. I think she does this to constantly stay in the limelight and to stay in photographs/keep making people talk about her.....


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> at the planned "assault".  at y'all egging it on. Who's got the bail money? Even if you're labeled a "hero" on the blogs and message boards, PMK gonna take you for everything, seeing that your name is not in KUWTK credits.


 
LOL. Grabbing her coat is not touching her. My mom was a NYPD for 25yrs. I know what I can and can't do without getting jailed. I cursed Kanye out in Starbucks a few years ago and he didn't do anything (neither did his entourage). They know who they can and can't fcuk with.


----------



## Lounorada

TinksDelite said:


> Just STOP!!! A mink coat?! I'm only a short drive south of NYC and it's mid-80s today.
> 
> *In this case it appears as though it's to cover the fact that leather mini skirt is NOT covering her A$$*.


 
Definitely.


----------



## poopsie

We can always start a Go Fund Me account if needed for bail $$$


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> LOL. Grabbing her coat is not touching her. My mom was a NYPD for 25yrs. I know what I can and can't do without getting jailed. *I cursed Kanye out in Starbucks a few years ago and he didn't do anything* (neither did his entourage). They know who they can and can't fcuk with.



Yes, we know.

Even if you don't "touch" her, she's already pretty unsteady on her feet in heels. I would feel bad that you would be in the middle of possibly making a pregnant woman fall (even though I'm half-sure you wouldn't touch her anyway). Although she's Kim K, a pregnant and possibly injured Kim K would garner a lot of sympathy...and people would think you're a nut. It's not worth it.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> It is 85 here all week. *I swear I should go over to that apartment, wait for her to come out and snatch the coat off of her and let the paps have at it. I dare her bodyguard to touch me*. The woman is a moron!


 

Oh Sassys, that would be priceless...


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Yes, we know.
> 
> Even if you don't "touch" her, she's already pretty unsteady on her feet in heels. I would feel bad that you would be in the middle of possibly making a pregnant woman fall (even though I'm half-sure you wouldn't touch her anyway). Although she's Kim K, a pregnant and possibly injured Kim K would garner a lot of sympathy...and people would think you're a nut. It's not worth it.


 
Would never hurt a pregnant woman. *You all do realize I am joking about taking her coat lol*

I don't have the time to go downtown and wait on that nutcase to come outside. I also, have spin class tonight and would never miss it for a damn Kardashian


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> Would never hurt a pregnant woman. *You all do realize I am joking about taking her coat lol*
> 
> I don't have the time to go downtown and wait on that nutcase to come outside.



Yeah, I know you're joking. Just thought it was kind of ridiculous to say.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Yeah, I know you're joking. Just thought it was kind of ridiculous to say.


 
I'll send myself to the corner for trying to be funny.


----------



## michie

No need, Sassys. Come out & play...no snatching wigs or coats, tho...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sassys said:


> Would never hurt a pregnant woman. *You all do realize I am joking about taking her coat lol*
> 
> I don't have the time to go downtown and wait on that nutcase to come outside. *I also, have spin class tonight and would never miss it for a damn Kardashian *





Sassys said:


> I'll send myself to the corner for trying to be funny.



lmaooo! oh my lord.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sassys said:


> LOL. Grabbing her coat is not touching her. My mom was a NYPD for 25yrs. I know what I can and can't do without getting jailed. I cursed Kanye out in Starbucks a few years ago and he didn't do anything (neither did his entourage). They know who they can and can't fcuk with.





poopsie said:


> We can always start a Go Fund Me account if needed for bail $$$



stop cracking me up!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> I dare you to do it! Infact, I double dog dare you!!



Yea! I'll even help with bail money! 
Uh, never mind. I always miss all the fun.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Would never hurt a pregnant woman. *You all do realize I am joking about taking her coat lol*
> 
> I don't have the time to go downtown and wait on that nutcase to come outside. I also, have spin class tonight and would never miss it for a damn Kardashian





aw man Sassys!!!

It's like the time you didn't wanna 'ding dong ditch' Kim ... No fun...[emoji17]


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> This all day!!!




Yes absolutely. 
Just like RHWOC messed up how people think everyone here in OC dresses acts and looks. And don't get me started on "The OC".


----------



## shiny_things

Kim needs to quit wearing band shirts. I bet she can't even name a Metallica or Pink Floyd song.


----------



## redney

shiny_things said:


> Kim needs to quit wearing band shirts. I bet she can't even name a Metallica or Pink Floyd song.



This!

Doesn't she have a stack of leftover Yeezy t-shirts to wear?


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> LOL. Grabbing her coat is not touching her. My mom was a NYPD for 25yrs. I know what I can and can't do without getting jailed. I cursed Kanye out in Starbucks a few years ago and he didn't do anything (neither did his entourage). They know who they can and can't fcuk with.



Sassys! What is the back story on this? TIA!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

shiny_things said:


> Kim needs to quit wearing band shirts. I bet she can't even name a Metallica or Pink Floyd song.



If she wears a Zeppelin shirt next I'm not going to be very happy. Just saying.


----------



## berrydiva

NYCBelle said:


> Is it December yet?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ier-happier-pregnancy-second-time-around.html



Umm...just wtf?! I had on a pair of jeans today and wished I wore a cute pair of culottes or a skirt. She looks stupid.


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> In this never-ending train wreck of a thread, nothing has made me more irate than seeing Kim besmirch Pink Floyd.



I can't believe that she listens to any of these bands on the tees she sports.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If she wears a Zeppelin shirt next I'm not going to be very happy. Just saying.



Hush...don't even put that in the universe...because that and a Hendrix shirt will be next.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Hush...don't even put that in the universe...because that and a Hendrix shirt will be next.



Gah! Noooooo.....


----------



## caitlin1214

NYCBelle said:


> Is it December yet?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ier-happier-pregnancy-second-time-around.html



Her brain is comfortably numb.


Hello? Is there anybody in there?


----------



## josieblime

yinnie said:


> She should also be mortified at her current maternity ensembles




There is not one outfit from her first pregnancy I would be surprised to see her in this time.  Why is she acting like they were so different?
And I also don't remember seeing any of Kim's "looks" on Kourtney when she was PG.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She has certainly not been holding back when it comes to the mad maternity outfits, but Kim Kardashian may have outdone herself on Monday.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who is expecting baby number two, went all out in a skintight black dress with dramatic plunging lace-up neckline, paired with thigh high leather boots.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Kim admitted on her newly launched website that she is 'mortified' looking back at some of the ensembles she wore while carrying North, but nowadays feels confident in her pregnancy style.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ortified-pregnancy-outfits.html#ixzz3loQLP3Am



Now THAT looks like Beer Wench wear!


(If you took a pair of scissors and cut all those laces apart, I'm pretty sure the dress is so tight it would just stay on.)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*actually thinks latest outfit is cute* *doesn't get why she's wearing a fur coat in September*


----------



## Crystalina

Kim looks like Elvira!


----------



## AEGIS

assault can be extended to something touching someone
it doesn't have to be skin on skin--so a coat could count


----------



## Pursejoy9

I just have to say this. About the touching business and thinking that because her mom is nypd she knows everything. I was mugged in my office building in new york city and when i asked the security guard to stop the guy, they said it would be illegal to touch him. So yeah probably grabbing the coat and whatever, including screaming obscenities is an issue. The whole thing is weird. Went from funny to bizarre.


----------



## poopsie

Crystalina said:


> Kim looks like Elvira!





She _wishes!_!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Someone should ask her to name 3 Pink Floyd songs


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Her brain is comfortably numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? Is there anybody in there?




Perfect!


----------



## berrydiva

Pursejoy9 said:


> I just have to say this. About the touching business and thinking that because her mom is nypd she knows everything. I was mugged in my office building in new york city and when i asked the security guard to stop the guy, they said it would be illegal to touch him. So yeah probably grabbing the coat and whatever, including screaming obscenities is an issue. The whole thing is weird. Went from funny to bizarre.




Huh? None of that was serious though. No one here was actually talking about touching Kim in any reality. Perhaps the sarcasm was lost in translation.


----------



## uhpharm01

sasha2012 said:


> she has certainly not been holding back when it comes to the mad maternity outfits, but kim kardashian may have outdone herself on monday.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who is expecting baby number two, went all out in a skintight black dress with dramatic plunging lace-up neckline, paired with thigh high leather boots.
> 
> Earlier in the day, kim admitted on her newly launched website that she is 'mortified' looking back at some of the ensembles she wore while carrying north, but nowadays feels confident in her pregnancy style.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ortified-pregnancy-outfits.html#ixzz3loqlp3am



&#128584;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Pursejoy9 said:


> I just have to say this. About the touching business and thinking that because her mom is nypd she knows everything. I was mugged in my office building in new york city and when i asked the security guard to stop the guy, they said it would be illegal to touch him. So yeah probably grabbing the coat and whatever, including screaming obscenities is an issue. The whole thing is weird. Went from funny to bizarre.




Huh? Isn't that what the security guards are for? That's just insane!


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If she wears a Zeppelin shirt next I'm not going to be very happy. Just saying.




i am hoping nick cave and leonard cohen are too obscure for kanye


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> She knows why she's wearing coats and it isn't to cover her arms or because she's cold. God forbid she tells anyone she's ashamed of that mess of an a$$ she's toting around behind her. If she were really cold or self-conscious about her arms, she wouldn't need to be walking around with something from a Star Wars wardrobe set to cover her arms. This heifer was wearing Bill Nye's old throwaway lab coats in New Orleans IN AUGUST, trying to convince the public that she's cold. Try again, KIm.




omg I can't stop laughing. lmao [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Avril

Yesterday, I saw a clip from the VMAs where Taylor Swift gives some award to Kanye.  She looks ridiculous, her butt is bigger than her pregnancy bump! Her butt really is hideous.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West Reportedly Threatens to Sue Yeezy Season 2 Models Who Talk About Him or the Kardashians*





Kanye West isnt playing around.
In preparation of the Yeezy Season 2 presentation tomorrow,  the 38-year-old rapper/designer made sure to provide each of his models  a non-disclosure form. Not a complete shocker considering how secretive  hes been about the shows details; however, some of the models claim  his conditions are insane.


According to the _Mirror_,  the form bans all Yeezy Season 2 models from discussing him, his wife  Kim, or any other member of the Kardashian family. If they do open their  mouths, they could face a hefty lawsuit.


Kanyes  hacked off some really high-profile models by asking them to sign the  agreement, particularly because it stated that he could sue them for up  to $10 million if they spoke out about him, a source told the _Mirror_.  Its a ridiculous amount and some models flat out refused [] Hes not  considered a great talenteveryone knows his show is just a media  frenzy, so some girls would rather not be associated with him.










http://news.yahoo.com/kanye-west-threatens-sue-yeezy-010057761.html


----------



## Oryx816

Good for them!  Apparently models have more brains than people over at the Daily Fail.


----------



## Sassys

Pursejoy9 said:


> I just have to say this. About the touching business and thinking that because her mom is nypd she knows everything. I was mugged in my office building in new york city and when i asked the security guard to stop the guy, they said it would be illegal to touch him. So yeah probably grabbing the coat and whatever, including screaming obscenities is an issue. The whole thing is weird. Went from funny to bizarre.



1. No one said anything about touching her actual body.
2. I grew up with nypd cops, dated a nypd cop so yes I know ny law. Never said I know everything, but I do know what would get me arrested and what wouldn't here in NYC.
3. Sorry you were mugged.  Your security guard is a liar. I have 3 friends that work loss and prevention for 2 different stores in NYC. I have seen them tackle customers to the ground for stealing and getting rowdy with employees. Fact. Neither are cops. In NYC if a person steals and gets past the front doors, they cannot touch them, because it's off the property where they work. Your security officer was lazy and just did not want to get involved. He can not arrest the man that mugged you, but he can hold him until the cops get there.
4. You can not get arrested for screaming obscenities at people; every damn New Yorker would be arrested if that was the case. I could curse you out in front of ten cops and they can't lay a hand on me. 
5. The comment I made about the coat was a joke! I swear people get so bent out of shape over jokes made about this family as if they were Gods.


----------



## lulu212121

Sassys said:


> 1. No one said anything about touching her actual body.
> 2. I grew up with nypd cops, dated a nypd cop so yes I know ny law. Never said I know everything, but I do know what would get me arrested and what wouldn't here in NYC.
> 3. Sorry you were mugged.  Your security guard is a liar. I have 3 friends that work loss and prevention for 2 different stores in NYC. I have seen them tackle customers to the ground for stealing and getting rowdy with employees. Fact. Neither are cops. In NYC if a person steals and gets past the front doors, they cannot touch them, because it's off the property where they work. Your security officer was lazy and just did not want to get involved. He can not arrest the man that mugged you, but he can hold him until the cops get there.
> 4. You can not get arrested for screaming obscenities at people; every damn New Yorker would be arrested if that was the case. I could curse you out in front of ten cops and they can't lay a hand on me.
> 5. The comment I made about the coat was a joke! I swear people get so bent out of shape over jokes made about this family as if they were Gods.


Sassy, I can't believe how serious people are taking this & how much explaining has to be done on your part. I guess you can't be "sassy" here! LOL! You made the comment in jest, I got it & I would like to think most of us here did, too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I thought what Sassy posted was pretty funny and yes laced in sarcasm. But it was funny


----------



## Yoshi1296

bag-princess said:


> *Kanye West Reportedly Threatens to Sue Yeezy Season 2 Models Who Talk About Him or the Kardashians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West isnt playing around.
> In preparation of the Yeezy Season 2 presentation tomorrow,  the 38-year-old rapper/designer made sure to provide each of his models  a non-disclosure form. Not a complete shocker considering how secretive  hes been about the shows details; however, some of the models claim  his conditions are insane.
> 
> 
> According to the _Mirror_,  the form bans all Yeezy Season 2 models from discussing him, his wife  Kim, or any other member of the Kardashian family. If they do open their  mouths, they could face a hefty lawsuit.
> 
> 
> Kanyes  hacked off some really high-profile models by asking them to sign the  agreement, particularly because it stated that he could sue them for up  to $10 million if they spoke out about him, a source told the _Mirror_.  Its a ridiculous amount and some models flat out refused [] Hes not  considered a great talenteveryone knows his show is just a media  frenzy, so some girls would rather not be associated with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kanye-west-threatens-sue-yeezy-010057761.html




Why is he trying to be like Taylor Swift and suing everything in existence??? I seriously hate these people.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I thought what Sassy posted was pretty funny and yes laced in sarcasm.* But it was funny *





it was!!!!  just imagining it happening made me :lolots::lolots:


----------



## tweegy

LOL @ sassys post being taken serious [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I thought what Sassy posted was pretty funny and yes laced in sarcasm. But it was funny


 


bag-princess said:


> it was!!!!  just imagining it happening made me :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> LOL @ sassys post being taken serious [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


>




[emoji51][emoji39]


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>


----------



## NYCBelle

She has never been shy to flaunt her curves.
And on Tuesday Kim Kardashian's choice of outfit was quite literally eye-popping as she made her way out of the Polo Bar in New York.
The 34-year-old brunette wore an all black ensemble which was struggling to contain her voluptuous chest. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sheer-bra-leaving-NY-bar.html#ixzz3lubuFHiC 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Encore Hermes

No to all of it


----------



## Oryx816

Her face!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

If she shed the pantyhose and if the top didn't have her spilling out, it wouldn't be bad. 

It's much much better than what we have seen Kim wear recently, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this is what you call doing the absolute most!

I mean, really Kim?  Velvet, again?


----------



## YSoLovely

NYCBelle said:


> She has never been shy to flaunt her curves.
> And on Tuesday Kim Kardashian's choice of outfit was quite literally eye-popping as she made her way out of the Polo Bar in New York.
> The 34-year-old brunette wore an all black ensemble which was struggling to contain her voluptuous chest.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sheer-bra-leaving-NY-bar.html#ixzz3lubuFHiC
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




This look is horrendous. Duh. But what irks me the most if the flesh colored bra. Not the velvet. Not that the velvet skirt is ultra high waisted. Not the tights. Not the strappy sandals over the tights. Not her holding on to her coat for dear life. The bra. Flesh colored. When everything else is black. WHYYYYYYYYYYYY??????. This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is what you call doing the absolute most!
> 
> I mean, really Kim?  Velvet, again?


 
Tights in the summer time!! The thought is making me itch and hot.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> This look is horrendous. Duh. But what irks me the most if the flesh colored bra. Not the velvet. Not that the velvet skirt is ultra high waisted. Not the tights. Not the strappy sandals over the tights. Not her holding on to her coat for dear life. The bra. Flesh colored. When everything else is black. WHYYYYYYYYYYYY??????. This doesn't make sense.


Because when everything else is covered, she still needs her boobs to be on show and the first thing you notice.
It's the only explanation for this tomfoolery.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> This look is horrendous. Duh. But what irks me the most if the flesh colored bra. Not the velvet. Not that the velvet skirt is ultra high waisted. Not the tights. Not the strappy sandals over the tights. *Not her holding on to her coat for dear life.* The bra. Flesh colored. When everything else is black. WHYYYYYYYYYYYY??????. This doesn't make sense.


 
 She must have read my post


----------



## floridasun8

For a normal chested woman  LOL  I love the top!  Does anyone know who it's by?

She certainly doesn't do it any justice by being too small and paired with the rest of the outfit, but I can see it being a really nice looking top otherwise!   Would love to have something like it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

floridasun8 said:


> For a normal chested woman  LOL  I love the top!  Does anyone know who it's by?
> 
> She certainly doesn't do it any justice by being too small and paired with the rest of the outfit, but I can see it being a really nice looking top otherwise!   Would love to have something like it!



nope!  We aren't helping you name that top!  LOL


----------



## berrydiva

floridasun8 said:


> For a normal chested woman  LOL  I love the top!  Does anyone know who it's by?
> 
> She certainly doesn't do it any justice by being too small and paired with the rest of the outfit, but I can see it being a really nice looking top otherwise!   Would love to have something like it!




What exactly is a normal chested woman?!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> nope!  We aren't helping you name that top!  LOL




Lol


----------



## floridasun8

berrydiva said:


> What exactly is a normal chested woman?



Someone smaller than Kim!  LOL    I don't think the majority of women have breasts the size of hers...or at least if they do they don't flaunt them like she does.    

The top can look very nice on someone with smaller boobs!


----------



## berrydiva

floridasun8 said:


> Someone smaller than Kim!  LOL    I don't think the majority of women have breasts the size of hers...or at least if they do they don't flaunt them like she does.
> 
> 
> 
> The top can look very nice on someone with smaller boobs!




I suggest you do a quick google as to what the average bra size is for women.


----------



## Hermes4evah

lulu212121 said:


> Sassy, I can't believe how serious people are taking this & how much explaining has to be done on your part. I guess you can't be "sassy" here! LOL! You made the comment in jest, I got it & I would like to think most of us here did, too.




I got it, too. In fact, I think it was hilarious.  I could just picture the scenario in my mind! [emoji23]


----------



## floridasun8

berrydiva said:


> I suggest you do a quick google as to what the average bra size is for women.



Oh get over your defensive self....geez....no matter what the "average bra size for a woman" is, Kim's boobs are very large and I'm sure not representative of a large percentage of the population.   Those with boobs the size of hers I'm sure do not wear clothes like she does to show them off!

I asked a simple question and stated an opinion that I think the top would look nice on someone with a smaller chest.   If catty women in this thread would rather jump down my throat for stating that her boobs are too large than to discuss her clothing choices or even advise as to who makes the top, then this is obviously not the thread for me.  I usually lurk here just to see what monstrosities she comes up with but posting here is obviously not for me.


----------



## berrydiva

^That's why no ones gonna ID that top for you Felicia. Extra.


----------



## floridasun8

berrydiva said:


> ^That's why no ones gonna ID that top for you Felicia. Extra.



That's fine, I can google just as well.  Thought that maybe people here were a bit more mature than that, but based on some of the statements I see here, I was wrong.   Working on trendy cliches.....cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so a 34DD is average!  Wowzers, I'm average -LOL


----------



## Jeanek

Wow. I'm average too! I always though mine were bigger than normal haha!


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> so a 34DD is average!  Wowzers, I'm average -LOL




I googled it and shocked that it's 34DD. But it's in the US because I rarely see women with 34DD size walking around in Europe. What I see the most is 38C.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dangerouscurves said:


> I googled it and shocked that it's 34DD. But it's in the US because I rarely see women with 34DD size walking around in Europe. What I see the most is 38C.



but here is the thing - if you look at me, I guarantee you, you wouldn't think I was a 34DD.  I was shocked my damn self at the fitting.  My girls are now SITTING honty - LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeanek said:


> Wow. I'm average too! I always though mine were bigger than normal haha!



and I thought the opposite, that I was smaller


----------



## berrydiva

Jeanek said:


> Wow. I'm average too! I always though mine were bigger than normal haha!




Well given that normal means average, that makes you normal. Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> and I thought the opposite, that I was smaller




What?!?! So, you're 34DD and you thought you were smaller? I'm 32B. LMAO!


----------



## NYCBelle

Mine are 34D...wish i was a B/C


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've got average boobs, apparently.  But I'm not the size of a average American woman (according to google and such) last time I checked was size 14


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> What?!?! So, you're 34DD and you thought you were smaller? *I'm 32B. LMAO!*



Welcome to my world!


----------



## Jeanek

berrydiva said:


> Well given that normal means average, that makes you normal. Lol.



Lol. Yes everyone else is abnormal.  

Thanks for pointing that out, not what I meant!


----------



## Jeanek

NYCBelle said:


> Mine are 34D...wish i was a B/C



I want a reduction. They don't go with my small frame. I got down to 125 lbs 5'5) and my DD's were still there. I too think a small C/b would be so nice. We could wear tiny tanks with tiny bra straps or strapless bras even ahhhh!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Welcome to my world!




Hi 5!!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dear Gawd.


----------



## berrydiva

Jeanek said:


> Lol. Yes everyone else is abnormal.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out, not what I meant!




Lol


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> Dear Gawd.




If you have to ask....shouldn't she have people for this?


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> If you have to ask....shouldn't she have people for this?



she does.  she's just seeking attention


----------



## NYCBelle

Coach Lover Too said:


> Dear Gawd.


----------



## Teemu

Slayers reply to them wearing their shirts.


----------



## maddie66

dangerouscurves said:


> I googled it and shocked that it's 34DD. But it's in the US because I rarely see women with 34DD size walking around in Europe. What I see the most is 38C.




That is really surprising.  I always knew I was way below average in that area, but had no idea how much!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Teemu said:


> Slayers reply to them wearing their shirts.
> View attachment 3130014






His shirt is a bit harsh....


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Dear Gawd.




What is dis? Is this a typo?


----------



## ByeKitty

Harsh but not unexpected... Who can picture Kendall listening to Slayer anyway? When did band shirts become "high fashion"?


----------



## berrydiva

It's 85 here today...can't wait to see what she has on.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> What is dis? Is this a typo?



I think dis her fat fingers trying to tweet.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pinkngreenpurse said:


> His shirt is a bit harsh....



Most definitely, even if I'm not a K fan. Wonder if it's photoshopped?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

No wonder if Kim wants to know if dis work. $$$$$

_Keeping up with the Kardashians_ stars*Kim* and *Khloe* *Kardashian*, and *Kylie*and *Kendall* *Jenner*, officially launched their lifestyle apps this week. And while they happily promoted the news, RadarOnline.com has learned that the decision to sign the deal has torn their family apart!


 Of course, Khloe Kim and Kylie are all about the app because they love money and fame. But the rest of the family thinks that this could potentially be the beginning of the end for the Kardashian empire because it is going to start getting even more competitive within the family, the source tells Radar, adding that greed and money are never good combinations.


 Kourtney was really against the idea and still kind of is, the source explains. *Kendall* is on the fence about it still even though she did launch one.

And, of course, *Rob* isnt even having any of it.


 According to the insider, after Kim Kardashian: Hollywood was such a huge money-making success, money-hungry matriarch *Kris Jenner* devised yet another clever plan for all of her girls to cash in on the tech world.
But some of the girls feel that Kriss master plan to charge people to keep up with them is going to backfire, the insider says.


In fact, the backlash has been so swift that when _Entertainment Tonight_ caught up with Kylie at NYFW on Tuesday, she defended her decision to charge a fee by saying, I [put] so much time in to itAnd its stuff that I would never choose to share in a million years, but deep down I want my true fans to know, like all my personal stuff and tricks, stuff that I would never share on Instagram. So, if they want to know real personal stuff that makes me a little uncomfortable to share


 Just after Kylie spoke to _ET_, her older step-sister and mentor *Khloe Kardashian* tried to fake out her fans on Instagram by posting an image that led people to believe that all of their apps were free to use.
But the criticism continues.

 
Kris keeps telling the girls that the backlash wont last, but her daughters are becoming increasingly skeptical about this, says the source. Kris greed has gotten so great that she is willing to pin the girls against each other in order to become more powerful.
Unfortunately, the monster momagers actions have already caused severe consequences because  from now on  only the rich will be able to really keep up with the Kardashians.







http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ocial&utm_campaign=SKUWTKSistersTornFromMoney


----------



## Sassys

They claim to love their fans so much; yet are charging them money for their website is crazy.

Having your fans pay to hear you sing, act, dance or play a sport is normal; having them pay to see you organize your cookies is crazy.

Kylie - you have no talent and are on a reality show - you are already being paid to let the public into your life. Common sense Kylie - I see homeschooling has really paid off.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

If it causes competition among the family, it's because that competition was already there. The apps are just heightening it.  It's really sad!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Most definitely, even if I'm not a K fan. Wonder if it's photoshopped?



I hope it's photoshopped. That's so inappropriate. Also kind of funny because Kendall isn't even technically a Kardashian. It's probably not though because capitalizing on controversy is Slayer's game.


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> What exactly is a normal chested woman?!



I know that I am on the smaller side. But still: her n!pples are the size of my boobs! No judgement, she is pregnant after all.
But WHY does she need to have everything on display??

Eta: I know now that I am waaaaay below average... Even for european standards lol


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> It's 85 here today...can't wait to see what she has on.


 
Why is the assistant always filming her from behind. I am here for North cutting up out at her father's show today.

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/644192434818260992/pu/vid/360x640/0WmPIQVQEy6ftHBl.mp4


----------



## Stansy

Sassys said:


> Why is the assistant always filming her from behind



A saussage casing? Really?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

is it just me or does her baby bump look significantly smaller?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3130084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or does her baby bump look significantly smaller?



It's not just you, I thought that very same thing too.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Let's play a more responsible drinking game.

Take a shot when there's a picture of poor little North smiling!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> They claim to love their fans so much; yet are charging them money for their website is crazy.
> 
> Having your fans pay to hear you sing, act, dance or play a sport is normal; having them pay to see you organize your cookies is crazy.
> 
> Kylie - you have no talent and are on a reality show - you are already being paid to let the public into your life. Common sense Kylie - I see homeschooling has really paid off.




I agree. but think about it, it's business to them, remember they don't sing or act.. So they have get income somewhere. Apps will need to have content and updates.  So why not let it generate income to foot the cost.. 

I don't side eye them for charging... I DO side eye folks that will pay. From what folks here say it's no content or tutorials you can't find online. Just kardashian branded.

[emoji6] business doll[emoji383][emoji383][emoji383]


----------



## Sassys

Same ugly crap from last year. The look on Common's face says it all.


----------



## TC1

He also debuted a new song during his own show?. Urgh..this guy.
Also, this is all ugly garbage. He does not deserve a runway show for this nonsense.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> Same ugly crap from last year. The look on Common's face says it all.




This is the crap Kayne had to show in another designer's slot. Just no!!!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is that Riccardo sitting next to Kim?

Same crap different year.  How is this fashion?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sassys said:


> Why is the assistant always filming her from behind. I am here for North cutting up out at her father's show today.
> 
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/644192434818260992/pu/vid/360x640/0WmPIQVQEy6ftHBl.mp4



It's for her app. I just watched one of the videos on there.


----------



## redney

She and all the models look like they are wrapped in Ace bandages. 






Also, didn't think Kanye would permit his perfect b*tch to wear Courtney Stodden's plastic stripper shoes.


----------



## littlerock

Sassys said:


> Why is the assistant always filming her from behind.



I wonder if it is to film the paps. It's actually a smart idea, IF that is what she's doing. You never know when you're going to have a rowdy pap do something stupid, especially if you have a child in your arms. But if you have someone with a camera on them, it can help keep them in check and or proof if they do something to instigate/ harass.


ETA:

Or this


LouboutinHottie said:


> It's for her app. I just watched one of the videos on there.



 Should have known better


----------



## Dallas_Girl

LouboutinHottie said:


> It's for her app. I just watched one of the videos on there.




Well there goes my theory that is just an old photo. Guess she really wanted her baby bump photoshopped down. So sad!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

littlerock said:


> I wonder if it is to film the paps. It's actually a smart idea, IF that is what she's doing. You never know when you're going to have a rowdy pap do something stupid, especially if you have a child in your arms. But if you have someone with a camera on them, it can help keep them in check and or proof if they do something to instigate/ harass.



no its for her app, i just watched a video on there of her walking with north.


----------



## littlerock

LouboutinHottie said:


> no its for her app, i just watched a video on there of her walking with north.



I know, I saw your post after and then edited my post. Hilarious. Serves me right for thinking she does anything for the protection of her child.


----------



## ByeKitty

Hilarious!! There are so many hard working, talented fashion designers out there that would kill for his slot, and what does he do? He takes an old sweater and some leggings and rinses them in bleach.


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Agreed. Shrinkage is very real.


AMEN!



solange said:


> My hair (a lot like North's) can be anywhere from skimming my shoulders to well below my waist.* Curly hair. It is its own animal*.



It's a beast!~



Sasha2012 said:


> She has certainly not been holding back when it comes to the mad maternity outfits, but Kim Kardashian may have outdone herself on Monday.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who is expecting baby number two, went all out in a skintight black dress with dramatic plunging lace-up neckline, paired with thigh high leather boots.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Kim admitted on her newly launched website that she is 'mortified' looking back at some of the ensembles she wore while carrying North, but nowadays feels confident in her pregnancy style.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ortified-pregnancy-outfits.html#ixzz3loQLP3Am


She is a hotmess and it's too hot for those clothes.



Dallas_Girl said:


> If she shed the pantyhose and if the top didn't have her spilling out, it wouldn't be bad.
> 
> It's much much better than what we have seen Kim wear recently, IMO.



Still would be bad....why bother to wear a bra when you see all the titties THROUGH the bra...



DC-Cutie said:


> so a 34DD is average!  Wowzers, I'm average -LOL


I always knew I was above average. :giggles:



Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3130084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or does her baby bump look significantly smaller?


I thought so too


----------



## LouboutinHottie

littlerock said:


> I know, I saw your post after and then edited my post. Hilarious. Serves me right for thinking she does anything for the protection of her child.



Yes, just saw lol.


----------



## NYCBelle

The homeless should send Kanye a cease and desist order


----------



## NYCBelle

Oh gosh she is so darn cute!!

https://instagram.com/p/7s0hp0y2Il/

Well now we know why Stef films her from behind


----------



## Dallas_Girl

ByeKitty said:


> Hilarious!! There are so many hard working, talented fashion designers out there that would kill for his slot, and what does he do? He takes an old sweater and some leggings and rinses them in bleach.




He took another designers slot. That designer had to move her show and spend thousands more to do so all because Kayne decided to do a show at the last minute. The designer worked for a year on this show.


----------



## ByeKitty

Dallas_Girl said:


> He took another designers slot. That designer had to move her show and spend thousands more to do so all because Kayne decided to do a show at the last minute. The designer worked for a year on this show.



He is such a narcissist a$$hat!


----------



## Stansy

byekitty said:


> he is such a narcissist a$$hat!



+1,000,000


----------



## NYCBelle

Bag*Snob said:


> Is that Riccardo sitting next to Kim?
> 
> Same crap different year.  How is this fashion?



Yes his two loves side by side lol


----------



## aleksandras

Dallas_Girl said:


> He took another designers slot. That designer had to move her show and spend thousands more to do so all because Kayne decided to do a show at the last minute. The designer worked for a year on this show.



That is low, even for Kanye. I stopped following fashion weeks a few years back, it seems I haven't missed anything if this is what they call fashion now.


----------



## Dallas_Girl




----------



## NYCBelle

Jay and Bey learned their lesson from last time not to go to this mess


----------



## VickyB

Who sells his stuff and more importantly who buys it??????


----------



## beantownSugar

Does anyone actually purchase and wear Kanye's hobo clothing line?


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> Who sells his stuff and more importantly who buys it??????


 


beantownSugar said:


> Does anyone actually purchase and wear Kanye's hobo clothing line?


 
I don't know if they "buy" it, but I see the homeless here in NYC wear his stuff all the time.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

VickyB said:


> Who sells his stuff and more importantly who buys it??????




I mean who can't wait for this to come to stores. I gotta shop for that company Christmas party


----------



## Sassys

So people actually came out their house for this??


----------



## whimsic

WTF is this?! The Walking Dead? The models look miserable.


----------



## berrydiva

Just a mess.


----------



## bag-mania

Apparently they expect us to believe taupe is color of the year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and why does everybody looked stuffed into the chairs, like they sitting on top of each other, twisted to the side - trying to get comfortable....

no comment on the Roots/Amistad/Queen 2015 Collection


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I would love to know what Michael Strahan was thinking!


----------



## Sasha2012

Despite much controversy over Kanye West's decision to show off the official New York Fashion Week calendar, the rapper unveiled his second installment of Yeezy on Wednesday afternoon.

Much like Yeezy I, which was made in collaboration with Adidas (Yeezy II, is not), clothes included nude body suits and layers upon layers of utility separates (parka jackets, long coats, oversize knits, hoodies, and tailored canvas pants) in colors ranging from blush, to army green, brown and then black.

And while the show attracted one of New York Fashion Week's most star-studded front rows thus far, with guests including Anna Wintour, Drake, and Lorde, as well as Kanye's wife Kim Kardashian and his sisters-in-law Khloe and Kourtney, and Kendall Jenner, despite its last-minute scheduling, it seems that fashionistas further afield were not overly fond of the rapper-turned-designer's latest Yeezy offering. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...tion-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3lvr0IobF


----------



## berrydiva

That poor child's hair is so snatched into that top bun.


----------



## redney

Those "designs" look good on no one.


----------



## NYCBelle

North 

that's about it


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Even Kendall knew she didn't want to be a part of this mess.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji52] Kim's boobs look so HUGE!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh look! Just in time for Halloween!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Straight outta the Walking dead.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Can you imagine what was going through Anna Wintour's head watching this?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's the most beautiful collection of wearable compression bandages I've ever seen. The only thing missing is an avant garde' first aid kit as a handbag.

Fashion Daaaaaaaaaaahling.





*smmfh*


----------



## NYCBelle

Kanye = Mugatu with his Derelict homeless collection smh


----------



## dangerouscurves

I can't even find the word for his mess.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Was the collection called "Fashion for the Recently Lobotomised, Yo"?


----------



## Sassys

Ricardo: Wait till I get you home tonight...
Kanye: *while giggling**He so silly. I love me some him.


----------



## Sassys

LouboutinHottie said:


> It's for her app. I just watched one of the videos on there.


 
So, stupid people are paying for something, that we just saw for free???


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sassys said:


> So, stupid people are paying for something, that we just saw for free???



Yeah, it's just a video of her walking to her car with the paparazzi there. I'm on my 7 day free trial right now  I would never pay for this crap.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dangerouscurves said:


> I googled it and shocked that it's 34DD. But it's in the US because I rarely see women with 34DD size walking around in Europe. What I see the most is 38C.



Lol 38C is the sister size of 34DD they are the same cup size except the 38C has a larger band. They look identical from the outside.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> They claim to love their fans so much; yet are charging them money for their website is crazy.
> 
> Having your fans pay to hear you sing, act, dance or play a sport is normal; *having them pay to see you organize your cookies is crazy. *








Sassys said:


> Why is the assistant always filming her from behind. I am here for North cutting up out at her father's show today.
> 
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/644192434818260992/pu/vid/360x640/0WmPIQVQEy6ftHBl.mp4


 
Hey Common, I see you sitting front row with your fine a$$.  I thought you were better than showing up to this mess, but I'll give you a pass...


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Same ugly crap from last year. The look on Common's face says it all.




Riccardo looks in shock, like he can't believe this crap is being called 'fashion'.




NYCBelle said:


> Oh gosh she is so darn cute!!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7s0hp0y2Il/
> 
> Well now we know why Stef films her from behind


At the end she looks like she's trying to claw Kims face off


----------



## Lounorada

I don't know which is worse looking; Kim wearing Long Johns pulled up to her eyeballs giving her the longest looking crotch ever, paired with plastic stripper heels or Kanye trying to pass an entire 'collection' of thermal underwear, body bandages & body condoms as clothes. Just...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why do people indulge him?


----------



## Star1231

What on earth? Why does Ye think that looks good? It's bewildering.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Ricardo: Wait till I get you home tonight...
> Kanye: *while giggling**He so silly. I love me some him.


 
As they both are thinking...


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> I don't know which is worse looking; Kim wearing Long Johns pulled up to her eyeballs giving her the longest looking crotch ever, paired with plastic stripper heels or Kanye trying to pass an entire 'collection' of thermal underwear, body bandages & body condoms as clothes. Just...


----------



## zen1965

floridasun8 said:


> Oh get over your defensive self....geez....no matter what the "average bra size for a woman" is, Kim's boobs are very large and I'm sure not representative of a large percentage of the population.   Those with boobs the size of hers I'm sure do not wear clothes like she does to show them off!
> 
> I asked a simple question and stated an opinion that I think the top would look nice on someone with a smaller chest.   If catty women in this thread would rather jump down my throat for stating that her boobs are too large than to discuss her clothing choices or even advise as to who makes the top, then this is obviously not the thread for me.  I usually lurk here just to see what monstrosities she comes up with but posting here is obviously not for me.



Just use the ignore function selectively, and you will be fine here!


----------



## zen1965

tweegy said:


> [emoji52] Kim's boobs look so HUGE!



Goodness, Tweegs! They are just A.V.E.R.A.G.E. 
N O R M A L in other words. Just like those of our gurrrl in the other thread. *Pops sugar-free gum*


----------



## Sassys

So now we smoke while we are on the "runway"

https://instagram.com/p/7tQKogtJcr/
https://instagram.com/p/7tP4wRuIda/


----------



## Encore Hermes

Take it in slowly





Harpers


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't even....who is going to wear this besides residents of Tattooine or one of Robin Hood's Merry Men? 

What is the demographic here?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There was nothing but looks of confusion and disappointment on everyone's faces in the front row of his show. Cut the 'fashion' ish and get back to the music, Ye. 

North is adorable, as usual.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> So now we smoke while we are on the "runway"
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7tQKogtJcr/
> https://instagram.com/p/7tP4wRuIda/



The final touch on homeless chic!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I feel like I've entered a dystopian novel looking at those pictures.


----------



## Oryx816

Jeanek said:


> I want a reduction. They don't go with my small frame. I got down to 125 lbs 5'5) and my DD's were still there. I too think a small C/b would be so nice. We could wear tiny tanks with tiny bra straps or strapless bras even ahhhh!




Me too!  I am a 34G and I am seriously contemplating a reduction so I don't have so much back pain and I can wear tops that currently are off limits.


----------



## Oryx816

I wouldn't even wear this stuff as house clothes.  I wouldn't even want to answer the door dressed like that.  

Somewhere it was posted that Adidas was not part of season 2.  Could it be they came to their senses?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Was that the whole show? The models just standing there for 10 mins?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I'm hoping Kanye didn't approve of the guy smoking only steps away from his pregnant wife.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm hoping Kanye didn't approve of the guy smoking only steps away from his pregnant wife.




And his toddler :no good:


----------



## CobaltBlu

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't even....who is going to wear this besides residents of Tattooine or one of Robin Hood's Merry Men?
> 
> What is the demographic here?



Keyboard. Now.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Take it in slowly
> 
> hbz.h-cdn.co/assets/15/38/980x490/landscape-1442425632-hbz-yeezy-2-index.jpg
> Harpers


Just what in the world....I wonder what the fashion world's decision-makers and movers n' shakers think of this.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> There was nothing but looks of confusion and disappointment on everyone's faces in the front row of his show. *Cut the 'fashion' ish and get back to the music, Ye. *
> 
> North is adorable, as usual.



Seriously, where is his album.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> Just what in the world....I wonder what the fashion world's decision-makers and movers n' shakers think of this.




Surely they realize they saw this back in season 1.  So much for that creative genius.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> So now we smoke while we are on the "runway"
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7tQKogtJcr/
> https://instagram.com/p/7tP4wRuIda/



I'd smoke too if I had to stand there wearing that mess for 15 minutes. And I'd find something other than a cigarette.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Seriously, where is his album.


I suspect he scrapped it and went back to the drawing board. How'd his single(s) do?


----------



## josieblime

Looks like Spanx covered in any garden variety oversized outerwear.  It's a "no" for me.


----------



## GoGlam

I feel like he's making a mockery out of fashion on purpose.  Nothing else makes any sense.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Take it in slowly
> 
> hbz.h-cdn.co/assets/15/38/980x490/landscape-1442425632-hbz-yeezy-2-index.jpg
> Harpers


 
Looks like the Grim Reaper in the bottom left corner


----------



## lizmil

Lounorada said:


> Because when everything else is covered, she still needs her boobs to be on show and the first thing you notice.
> It's the only explanation for this tomfoolery.



Her boobs look to be the size of her head, EACH.  The nude color bra lets her nipples show.  Wouldn't have happened if it had more coverage or was black under black.  She is so low class.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Seriously, where is his album.




Long, long gone... :tumbleweed:


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Why is the assistant always filming her from behind. I am here for North cutting up out at her father's show today.
> 
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/644192434818260992/pu/vid/360x640/0WmPIQVQEy6ftHBl.mp4



Wow poor north looks more comfortable with Kourtney than she dose with her own mom sad.







Dallas_Girl said:


> This is the crap Kayne had to show in another designer's slot. Just no!!!!




This makes me feel even more bad for the poor designer that he screwed over this looks just like his last show. A total waste of fabric and time/energy for everyone involved. Yeah needs to stop trying to  make fetch happen.






whimsic said:


> WTF is this?! The Walking Dead? The models look miserable.



Honestly the zombies on the walking dead look a million times better than any of Kanyes krap.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I suspect he scrapped it and went back to the drawing board. How'd his single(s) do?


Good question. Let's see what google says. brb

ETA: the google says certified gold. Not great, not bad. If he scrapped his album who knows how long it will be until we get one.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> Just what in the world....I wonder what the fashion world's decision-makers and movers n' shakers think of this.





Lounorada said:


> Looks like the Grim Reaper in the bottom left corner



Compare
And he put beige in front





Us


----------



## caitlin1214

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't even....who is going to wear this besides residents of Tattooine or one of Robin Hood's Merry Men?
> 
> What is the demographic here?



"We're men, we're men in tights!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwr-7nkTuX4


----------



## caitlin1214

Encore Hermes said:


> Take it in slowly
> 
> hbz.h-cdn.co/assets/15/38/980x490/landscape-1442425632-hbz-yeezy-2-index.jpg
> Harpers



The guys are all like: 

"Pie jesu domine. Dona eis requiem."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4q6eaLn2mY



And the women just look like they're a combination of Spanx/'80s workout wear (especially the woman with the thong over the leggings.)


So the lovely wedding gowns by Anne Bowen were bumped by this monstrosity?

Ugh, his collection sucks.


----------



## lizmil

whimsic said:


> WTF is this?! The Walking Dead? The models look miserable.



That's what I thought... a zombie movie.  No wonder they think Kim is high fashion.


----------



## tanya devi

This made me laugh my face off!!!!! (Sassy's GIF which I could not attach)


----------



## caitlin1214

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think dis her fat fingers trying to tweet.



"The fingers you have used to dial are too fat. To obtain a special dialing wand, please mash the keypad with your palm now."





I'll see myself to the corner now.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> So people actually came out their house for this??



I don't see one model in his show that has a body type close to Kim's.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Compare
> And he put beige in front
> assets-s3.usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/article_photos/yeezy-show.jpg
> Us




The more I see this mess, the more I think 'This can't be real... people can't be giving Kanye their precious time entertaining this crap...?'


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> The more I see this mess, the more I think 'This can't be real... people can't be giving Kanye their precious time entertaining this crap...?'




Lol!  I agree.

Now we know why, according to Kim, North is so find of the color "oatmeal".  Yeah, if pink is now called oatmeal.  I guess "oatmeal" is the theme of this show.


----------



## bag-princess

I can't believe people actually sat through his show!! I would have gotten up and walked out!


----------



## jen1801

Sasha2012 said:


> Despite much controversy over Kanye West's decision to show off the official New York Fashion Week calendar, the rapper unveiled his second installment of Yeezy on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Much like Yeezy I, which was made in collaboration with Adidas (Yeezy II, is not), clothes included nude body suits and layers upon layers of utility separates (parka jackets, long coats, oversize knits, hoodies, and tailored canvas pants) in colors ranging from blush, to army green, brown and then black.
> 
> 
> 
> And while the show attracted one of New York Fashion Week's most star-studded front rows thus far, with guests including Anna Wintour, Drake, and Lorde, as well as Kanye's wife Kim Kardashian and his sisters-in-law Khloe and Kourtney, and Kendall Jenner, despite its last-minute scheduling, it seems that fashionistas further afield were not overly fond of the rapper-turned-designer's latest Yeezy offering.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...tion-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3lvr0IobF




Seriously North stole the show! She is soooo cute[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

is all I have!


----------



## berrydiva

LVmyotherbaby said:


> is all I have!



Ohhh c'mon...you have a bit more. lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3130140



Lol







Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3130476


Dannnngggg!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

berrydiva said:


> Ohhh c'mon...you have a bit more. lol.



lol... I really do, but this guy is too exhausting for me to talk about!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


>



Is that a man or a woman?


----------



## Ladybug09

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that a man or a woman?



Hahah, I was wondering the same.


----------



## uhpharm01

ladybug09 said:


> hahah, i was wondering the same.



&#128514;


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoGlam said:


> I feel like he's making a mockery out of fashion on purpose.  Nothing else makes any sense.




Nah. Moschino and Jean-Paul Gaultier make fun of fashion. Kanye, nah. He's just deluded thinking homeless chic will be the next big thing.


----------



## VickyB

WTF was Anna Wintour doing there?????? What kinda deal with the devil did she make to warrant her presence????? 

Also, Kim could not look more ghastly than she does in that leather mini and torn flesh colored top. If she insists on dressing this way, I think she needs to embrace confinement for the remainder of her pregnancy.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

So this girl I know posted a picture of Kanye's fashion show with the caption "Yeezy NYFW " 

Oh my lord........


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> I can't believe people actually sat through his show!! I would have gotten up and walked out!



Yaaaas me too! I'd like to add that I'd be saying "imma let you finish Kanye, but...."


----------



## Queenpixie

VickyB said:


> WTF was Anna Wintour doing there?????? What kinda deal with the devil did she make to warrant her presence?????
> 
> Also, Kim could not look more ghastly than she does in that leather mini and torn flesh colored top. If she insists on dressing this way, I think she needs to embrace confinement for the remainder of her pregnancy.



who cares... the world knows that anna is a fraud.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Yaaaas me too! I'd like to add that I'd be saying "imma let you finish Kanye, but...."




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## GoGlam

dangerouscurves said:


> Nah. Moschino and Jean-Paul Gaultier make fun of fashion. Kanye, nah. He's just deluded thinking homeless chic will be the next big thing.




Moschino is more about pop, they're trying to be trendy and catering to a specific buyer.  Gaultier also is based on pop, but his couture collections are basically McQueen before McQueen.

Kanye must actually be making a mockery bc there is no skill, no vision, nothing required for what he's presenting... Yet look at all the people at his show bc he's Kanye.  Even if everyone is laughing, I think this must be him clowning... I could not imagine anyone--even someone who is deluded like he is--thinking this is innovative, or worthy of being presented to anyone!


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoGlam said:


> Moschino is more about pop, they're trying to be trendy and catering to a specific buyer.  Gaultier also is based on pop, but his couture collections are basically McQueen before McQueen.
> 
> Kanye must actually be making a mockery bc there is no skill, no vision, nothing required for what he's presenting... Yet look at all the people at his show bc he's Kanye.  Even if everyone is laughing, I think this must be him clowning... I could not imagine anyone--even someone who is deluded like he is--thinking this is innovative, or worthy of being presented to anyone!



Nope. The fact that he hijacked Taylor Swift's acceptance speech and that he always boasts him self in the media prove otherwise.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kanye's dead serious.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I wouldn't have had to walk out of there because I wouldn't have gone (if given the chance) to start with!


----------



## NYCBelle

LouboutinHottie said:


> So this girl I know posted a picture of Kanye's fashion show with the caption "Yeezy NYFW "
> 
> Oh my lord........



I've seen a bunch of those KStans posting like that


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that a man or a woman?


 

LOL! Woman


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> LOL! Woman



Haha! Thanks!


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> Sassys! What is the back story on this? TIA!


 
I was in starbucks a couple of years ago, here in NYC (summer time) and he was in there with his entourage.  I am not into celebrities, so I was not excited or impressed.  I work with celebs and see them all the time at the gym or other functions, they are no big deal to me. I put no one on a pedestal. We are all the same.

I order my drink and while I am waiting, his friends are on line and he is leaning on the area with the sugars and milk.  I noticed he kept staring at me, but all I wanted was my tea and to get home (I had just come from the gym and I was tired). 

I get my tea and walk over to get some splenda, but the idiot was blocking it.  I say excuse me, and he just stood there. I though he might have had ear buds in his ears, so I looked and no he didn't. I say, "excuse me, may I get past", I said it with attitude, because he saw me coming over there for sugar/milk.  He did not move, so I say "can you please MOVE".  His boys start laughing and he was not pleased. I then put my sugar in my drink, walk past him and say, "you are such an a$$hole". His friends and my friend all looked at me. My friend laughed and mouthed "OMG". His friends just stood there waiting for their drinks". My friend came over to me laughing saying "you can't curse out Kanye West". I gave her the side eye and said, I don't care who he is, I said "excuse me twice and you don't move, therefore you are an a$$hole (I said it loud enough for him to hear me again). We then leave.


----------



## bag-mania

You've done what so many of us can only dream about! Sassys, you are my hero.


----------



## NYCBelle

Kim is his muse of course he was inspired by her spanx


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> As they both are thinking...



 the best


----------



## NYCBelle

"Let me show you the future of fashion!" LMAO I swear this is Kanye and his crazy self. OMG and Kylie looks like Catinka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkOBAEa9wn8


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> I was in starbucks a couple of years ago, here in NYC (summer time) and he was in there with his entourage.  I am not into celebrities, so I was not excited or impressed.  I work with celebs and see them all the time at the gym or other functions, they are no big deal to me. I put no one on a pedestal. We are all the same.
> 
> I order my drink and while I am waiting, his friends are on line and he is leaning on the area with the sugars and milk.  I noticed he kept staring at me, but all I wanted was my tea and to get home (I had just come from the gym and I was tired).
> 
> I get my tea and walk over to get some splenda, but the idiot was blocking it.  I say excuse me, and he just stood there. I though he might have had ear buds in his ears, so I looked and no he didn't. I say, "excuse me, may I get past", I said it with attitude, because he saw me coming over there for sugar/milk.  He did not move, so I say "can you please MOVE".  His boys start laughing and he was not pleased. I then put my sugar in my drink, walk past him and say, "you are such an a$$hole". His friends and my friend all looked at me. My friend laughed and mouthed "OMG". His friends just stood there waiting for their drinks". My friend came over to me laughing saying "you can't curse out Kanye West". I gave her the side eye and said, I don't care who he is, I said "excuse me twice and you don't move, therefore you are an a$$hole (I said it loud enough for him to hear me again). We then leave.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mcb100

^Typical Kanye. Thinks he owns the whole sugar/milk area. That seems like how he would be. Very arrogant and rude.
  He has this thing about him where you can kinda tell that he thinks he is all that....I hate people with that kind of attitude.


----------



## Flawn08

I love north! She got a diva attitude! 
Kim is going down, nobody cares about her anymore, it's kylie era now.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kayne's a legend in his own mind.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> I was in starbucks a couple of years ago, here in NYC (summer time) and he was in there with his entourage.  I am not into celebrities, so I was not excited or impressed.  I work with celebs and see them all the time at the gym or other functions, they are no big deal to me. I put no one on a pedestal. We are all the same.
> 
> I order my drink and while I am waiting, his friends are on line and he is leaning on the area with the sugars and milk.  I noticed he kept staring at me, but all I wanted was my tea and to get home (I had just come from the gym and I was tired).
> 
> I get my tea and walk over to get some splenda, but the idiot was blocking it.  I say excuse me, and he just stood there. I though he might have had ear buds in his ears, so I looked and no he didn't. I say, "excuse me, may I get past", I said it with attitude, because he saw me coming over there for sugar/milk.  He did not move, so I say "can you please MOVE".  His boys start laughing and he was not pleased. I then put my sugar in my drink, walk past him and say, "you are such an a$$hole". His friends and my friend all looked at me. My friend laughed and mouthed "OMG". His friends just stood there waiting for their drinks". My friend came over to me laughing saying "you can't curse out Kanye West". I gave her the side eye and said, I don't care who he is, I said "excuse me twice and you don't move, therefore you are an a$$hole (I said it loud enough for him to hear me again). We then leave.



How tall (or short) is he? I'm convinced he's got a little Napoleon thing going on.


----------



## NYCBelle

Longer video of Kim and North...this is why Steph was filming her

https://twitter.com/complexmag/status/644192840415887360


----------



## NYCBelle

Where is Kris?? I'm amazed she's not there going to all these events kissing kanye's butt. Guess she'll be in Paris?

Prob getting some work done


----------



## Lounorada

North had no time for that 'fashion' sh*t-show....






















tumblr/Getty


----------



## redney

Makes me sad no one brought a small toy or book for North to keep her busy. Sitting at a fashion show is boring for many, especially a 2 year old!


----------



## azania

redney said:


> How tall (or short) is he? I'm convinced he's got a little Napoleon thing going on.




I saw him and Kim IRL. He is TINY! He was like Kim with heels (talking 4 inch heels).


----------



## candy2100

redney said:


> Makes me sad no one brought a small toy or book for North to keep her busy. Sitting at a fashion show is boring for many, especially a 2 year old!




I know!  Can't they even give her some bespoke doll wearing the latest Kanye collection or a copy of goodnight moon with its own hand bound caramel leather cover?


----------



## dangerouscurves

azania said:


> I saw him and Kim IRL. He is TINY! He was like Kim with heels (talking 4 inch heels).




Tiny as in short or as in petite?


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> How tall (or short) is he? I'm convinced he's got a little Napoleon thing going on.


 
I'm 5'7" and I was wearing flip flops. He is just a tad shorter than me (but I recall he was at eye level). He was leaning against the stand.


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> You've done what so many of us can only dream about! Sassys, you are my hero.


 
I always tell people - If you dish it to me, I will serve it right back to you, with an extra side.


----------



## azania

dangerouscurves said:


> Tiny as in short or as in petite?




Short. Both of them were very short. I also think Kim looks less fat IRL, she is just weirdly proportioned and not toned.


----------



## dangerouscurves

azania said:


> Short. Both of them were very short. I also think Kim looks less fat IRL, she is just weirdly proportioned and not toned.




Thank you!


----------



## redney

Thanks for the info. That's what I figured. Total Napoleon syndrome with that little man.


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> North had no time for that 'fashion' sh*t-show....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr/Getty



YAS!  Throw that tantrum North


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well at least she waited until after to clown...last year she was screaming during the show, this year she just looks restless.


Kids love putting their hands in people's faces. My cousin is going through that phase right now and it drives me nuts.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well at least she waited until after to clown...last year she was screaming during the show, this year she just looks restless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids love putting their hands in people's faces. My cousin is going through that phase right now and it drives me nuts.




Just saw your avatar!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> I was in starbucks a couple of years ago, here in NYC (summer time) and he was in there with his entourage.  I am not into celebrities, so I was not excited or impressed.  I work with celebs and see them all the time at the gym or other functions, they are no big deal to me. I put no one on a pedestal. We are all the same.
> 
> I order my drink and while I am waiting, his friends are on line and he is leaning on the area with the sugars and milk.  I noticed he kept staring at me, but all I wanted was my tea and to get home (I had just come from the gym and I was tired).
> 
> I get my tea and walk over to get some splenda, but the idiot was blocking it.  I say excuse me, and he just stood there. I though he might have had ear buds in his ears, so I looked and no he didn't. I say, "excuse me, may I get past", I said it with attitude, because he saw me coming over there for sugar/milk.  He did not move, so I say "can you please MOVE".  His boys start laughing and he was not pleased. I then put my sugar in my drink, walk past him and say, "you are such an a$$hole". His friends and my friend all looked at me. My friend laughed and mouthed "OMG". His friends just stood there waiting for their drinks". My friend came over to me laughing saying "you can't curse out Kanye West". I gave her the side eye and said, I don't care who he is, I said "excuse me twice and you don't move, therefore you are an a$$hole (I said it loud enough for him to hear me again). We then leave.




You are my hero!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian, Kanye West and North made an early morning exit from New York following the rapper's fashion show.

The famous trio were spotted at JFK Airport just before 6am on Thursday after a hectic stay in the Big Apple.

Make-up free Kim, who was dressed for comfort in Yeezy sneakers and jeans, cradled her two-year-old as they checked in the flight. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3m0tgVrJp


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian, Kanye West and North made an early morning exit from New York following the rapper's fashion show.
> 
> The famous trio were spotted at JFK Airport just before 6am on Thursday after a hectic stay in the Big Apple.
> 
> Make-up free Kim, who was dressed for comfort in Yeezy sneakers and jeans, cradled her two-year-old as they checked in the flight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3m0tgVrJp



North's hair!!  They should always leave her curls out


----------



## Sassys

North is not to be played with, when it comes to her Frozen suitcase


----------



## NYCBelle

I'm surprised TSA didn't make her take her coat off they always make you take it off going through security


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

NYCBelle said:


> I'm surprised TSA didn't make her take her coat off they always make you take it off going through security




You can leave it on if you have pre check.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> I'm surprised TSA didn't make her take her coat off they always make you take it off going through security


 
I have Pre Check and you can leave it on


----------



## NYCBelle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You can leave it on if you have pre check.



ah ok


----------



## redney

NYCBelle said:


> I'm surprised TSA didn't make her take her coat off they always make you take it off going through security



The TSA agents don't want to be subjected to that messy diaper booty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sassys said:


> North is not to be played with, when it comes to her Frozen suitcase




It makes me happy to see her have that and that Kanye doesn't enforce an only tan depressing accessories policy all the time.


----------



## berrydiva

North is a cutie. Looking more and more like Kanye.


----------



## redney

North is adorable! Wish they'd leave her hair alone and not pull it back so tightly in a bun.


----------



## Lounorada

These pics weren't featured on the DailyFail...  Can they not for once in their lives just pass on calling the paps, especially in airports.


















Getty


Kanye always looks so disengaged.


----------



## tsjmom

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3130476



Does this woman even own a mirror????

Who the he11 even buys their stuff or supports them?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

In that first pic Kim looks like an old man with the shades that they wear over their prescription eyeglasses.


----------



## redney

Don't worry, poor North. Once your mama is out of sight of the paps, you'll get handed off to MommyNanny to comfort you.


----------



## shiny_things

I dunno, to be fair I find a lot of these catwalk shows to show clothes that no sane person would wear.


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye is so not fatherly.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

North is not happy!


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Kanye is so not fatherly.



This. And, just no regard for his pregnant wife. I assume she was having a tantrum because she had to part with her suitcase, but he could've at least taken her to soothe her and clam her down.


----------



## beantownSugar

redney said:


> North is adorable! Wish they'd leave her hair alone and not pull it back so tightly in a bun.


Agreed! I literally don't understand that tight @ss bun.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

michie said:


> This. And, just no regard for his pregnant wife. I assume she was having a tantrum because she had to part with her suitcase, but he could've at least taken her to soothe her and clam her down.




Kanye only has regard for Kanye. And occasionally Beyoncé.


----------



## redney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kanye only has regard for Kanye. And occasionally Beyoncé.



And Riccardo.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kanye only has regard for Kanye. And occasionally Beyoncé.


----------



## Angel1988

Even though it seems like she's in to the fashion world, she still doesn't wear a lot of designer clothes, except for Givenchy and Balmain once in a while or during fashion week.

The fabric she wears the most is jersey, which is the cheapest thing next to cotton. 
Most of the time it's jersey dresses by unknown confection brands or jeans with a t-shirt, with the same 5 or so pairs of shoes in rotation.

Her everyday look is actually pretty accessible for the general public.
She doesn't even carry expensive handbags.

You can also clearly see that apparently she doesn't even get to keep the Balmain and Givenchy pieces, except for some coats maybe. 

I also remember she wore a couple of gorgeous furs this year, it must suck so bad having to return all that after the paps got their pic...


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> This. And, just no regard for his pregnant wife. I assume she was having a tantrum because she had to part with her suitcase, but he could've at least taken her to soothe her and clam her down.




Yeh I thought that too.. Maybe north wanted Kim tho who knows.. He did seems awfully disenchanted.


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Yeh I thought that too.. Maybe north wanted Kim tho who knows.. He did seems awfully disenchanted.



His kontract probably didn't specify acting like he gives a krap about any of 'em.


----------



## Stansy

Kanye couldn't care less about his child and pregnant wife.


----------



## mcb100

^That's the vibe I get too. Also just want to add, this is coming from someone who has really curly, thick, hair, they should not be pulling her hair up in a tight bun all the time. Doing this can cause hair loss, or cause the hair to fall out along the hairline. Not to mention a bun that's too tight is very uncomfortable and can actually hurt a little bit, especially on people with very thick curly hair like that. If my hair was pulled back/up so tight like that I'd probably want to cry or have a tantrum half the time, too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Stansy said:


> Kanye couldn't care less about his child and pregnant wife.


Just oblivious.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kanye only has regard for Kanye. *And occasionally Beyoncé*.



he would leap tall buildings in a single bound to do anything for bey!




redney said:


> Don't worry, poor North. Once your mama is out of sight of the paps,* you'll get handed off to MommyNanny to comfort you.*




that is exactly who she seems to be looking for - the person that knows what to do for her when she is upset.


----------



## Monoi

Kim and North look just like the wife and daughter of Reggie.


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> These pics weren't featured on the DailyFail...  Can they not for once in their lives just pass on calling the paps, especially in airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty
> 
> 
> Kanye always looks so disengaged.



Is it 5:24 in the morning??? This poor child. She's prob tired and hungry smh


----------



## NYCBelle

Monoi said:


> Kim and North look just like the wife and daughter of Reggie.



She wishes that were the truth


----------



## berrydiva

Monoi said:


> Kim and North look just like the wife and daughter of Reggie.




Reggie's wife had a lot of surgery to look like Reggie's wife.


----------



## rainbow305

Is it just me that thinks Kim looked like Octomom?


----------



## redney

rainbow305 said:


> Is it just me that thinks Kim looked like Octomom?



You're not the only one. Google it and there are a ton of images comparing the 2!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

NYCBelle said:


> Is it 5:24 in the morning??? This poor child. She's prob tired and hungry smh




If it is am no wonder she cranky. I have tantrums having to catch early flights too!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

rainbow305 said:


> Is it just me that thinks Kim looked like Octomom?



OMg I never thought of that but you're right!


----------



## NYCBelle

redney said:


> You're not the only one. Google it and there are a ton of images comparing the 2!



Another procedure away from total transformation


----------



## Encore Hermes

Like she lost her only friend (the suitcase)


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kanye West&#8217;s second round of drab, broken-down basics proved he can&#8217;t be taken seriously as a designer.                       Photo: Courtesy of Yeezy     

http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/09/cat...nza-michael-kors.html?mid=facebook_thecutblog


----------



## knasarae

Wow they actually let her hair be free for a change?


----------



## Encore Hermes

lanasyogamama said:


> Kanye Wests second round of drab, broken-down basics proved he cant be taken seriously as a designer.                       Photo: Courtesy of Yeezy
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/09/cat...nza-michael-kors.html?mid=facebook_thecutblog



Ouch
....................._This second round of drab, broken-down basics proved he cant be taken seriously as a designer, but nevertheless many people in fashion do seem to take West seriously  they keep showing up expectantly for his performances  and that makes them fools. Because they wouldnt bother with this stuff if it were offered by an unknown, and if its the spectacle they seek, it changes as little as the clothes._


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Wow that story tore into Kayne and briefly described the other shows.


----------



## Sarni

Dallas_Girl said:


> Wow that story tore into Kayne and briefly described the other shows.




It's about time....everyone else kisses his a$$!!


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why do people indulge him?



Exactly!! Why do they?  It's baffling.



VickyB said:


> I don't see one model in his show that has a body type close to Kim's.



Good point.  They mostly look like famine victims, who haven't had a chance to get cleaned up.


----------



## Flawn08

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian, Kanye West and North made an early morning exit from New York following the rapper's fashion show.
> 
> The famous trio were spotted at JFK Airport just before 6am on Thursday after a hectic stay in the Big Apple.
> 
> Make-up free Kim, who was dressed for comfort in Yeezy sneakers and jeans, cradled her two-year-old as they checked in the flight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3m0tgVrJp



And kim still insists north doesnt like pink.


----------



## bag-mania

Do we dare hope people are FINALLY getting tired of Kanye stepping on everyone's toes with his massive ego trips?



> *Kanye West's last minute NYFW show angers designers*
> 
> Rapper Kanye West has managed to offend some folks during New York Fashion Week.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> The star added a last-minute show to NYFW to present his Kanye West X Adidas Originals Collection on Wednesday -- which did not endear him to some other designers. Anne Bowen told Women's Wear Daily that the move left her scrambling for other plans to launch her streetwear collection, Nomad VII by Anne Bowen, as her showing was booked as the same time as West's.
> 
> "We have been prepping for a year for this at considerable financial, labor- and commitment-cost to our company," Bowen said. "Our show date has been scheduled for months and has been on the Fashion Calendar for weeks. We went through all the proper channels to make this a reality."
> 
> West is often known to make a splash, and Bowen called him out for using his celeb status to make the bold move with the seemingly impromptu show.
> 
> "Kanye knows he is a media sensation and it is just not ethical to do this," said Bowen, who moved her show to Thursday and lodged a complaint with the Council of Fashion Designers of America Fashion Calendar. "It's like we are David and he is Goliath. We have put our heart and soul into our show, and should not be stepped on like this."
> 
> Designer Naeem Khan is presenting his evening wear collection at the same time as the West showing and told WWD that he was not concerned about the conflict.
> 
> "I am confident that the fans of the brand and those in industry who truly appreciate the art of design and craftsmanship will come out to support us," Khan said. "I am thrilled with the new collection and we are looking forward to a great show."
> 
> Council of Fashion Designers of America president Steven Kolb told WWD that his organization was not aware of the West show beforehand and that the event had not been listed on the calendar.
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/16/entertainment/kanye-west-nyfw-feat/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Seriously, who do these people think they are and why won't anyone tell them not only no, but H*LL NO!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Apologies if these were posted





Sandrarose


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Omg I'm dying!!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

The more harsh reviews are starting to pop up. 



> *Kanye West causes chaos at New York Fashion Week with &#8216;hideous&#8217; Yeezy 2 clothing line*
> 
> HE has incredible influence and filled New York Fashion Week with stars &#8212; but Kanye West&#8217;s latest clothing line was dubbed &#8216;hideous&#8217; as he pushed it on to the runway.
> 
> Just like Victoria Beckham&#8217;s rocky climb to success, the music mogul has been persistent in breaking on to the fashion scene.
> 
> The rapper-turned-designer presented his second season Yeezy x Adidas shoe collection, overshadowed with his own clothing line.
> 
> But the collection drew a mixed response. The rapper was criticised for putting a hefty price tag on clothing that some said were reminsiscent of the homeless or extras from The Walking Dead. One male model even unexpectedly lit up a cigarette on the runway.
> 
> &#8220;Kanye about to make being homeless in style, spend your life savings to look like you have none,&#8221; joked one social media user.
> 
> Ranging from sand to khaki, the line featured skin tight leotards, leggings and oversized sporty garments sparked a mixed response on Twitter.
> 
> West didn&#8217;t do himself any favours in making friends within the fashion industry.
> 
> The Yeezy showing was only announced a few days prior to the event, blind-siding designers who were scheduled for the same slot on the official New York Fashion Week line-up.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/fa...-2-clothing-line/story-fnjeuzyi-1227531678615


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> I was in starbucks a couple of years ago, here in NYC (summer time) and he was in there with his entourage.  I am not into celebrities, so I was not excited or impressed.  I work with celebs and see them all the time at the gym or other functions, they are no big deal to me. I put no one on a pedestal. We are all the same.
> 
> I order my drink and while I am waiting, his friends are on line and he is leaning on the area with the sugars and milk.  I noticed he kept staring at me, but all I wanted was my tea and to get home (I had just come from the gym and I was tired).
> 
> I get my tea and walk over to get some splenda, but the idiot was blocking it.  I say excuse me, and he just stood there. I though he might have had ear buds in his ears, so I looked and no he didn't. I say, "excuse me, may I get past", I said it with attitude, because he saw me coming over there for sugar/milk.  He did not move, so I say "can you please MOVE".  His boys start laughing and he was not pleased. I then put my sugar in my drink, walk past him and say, "you are such an a$$hole". His friends and my friend all looked at me. My friend laughed and mouthed "OMG". His friends just stood there waiting for their drinks". My friend came over to me laughing saying "you can't curse out Kanye West". I gave her the side eye and said, *I don't care who he is, I said "excuse me twice and you don't move, therefore you are an a$$hole (I said it loud enough for him to hear me again).* We then leave.




Your coolness factor just shot through the stratosphere.


----------



## littlerock

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kanye only has regard for Kanye. And occasionally Beyoncé.





redney said:


> And Riccardo.



*dead*


----------



## mcb100

I personally do not know Kanye, but I just don't know what a woman could see in him that would make her think oh this would be a great man to marry and have kids with.
 I think he's super arrogant and rude. I'm sorry but he's shown his colors. First when he wouldn't really let Taylor accept her award. I'm not a bag of T Swift, but that was the most arrogant thing ever. Now we have a real story out that he's been rude to a Tpfer, too. Also now he tells his wife how she should dress, and also tells her younger sister to stop dressing like his wife? Uhmm, controlling much? this man is too much.


----------



## tweegy

Well, his douchery isn't exactly breaking news.. There have been countless stories about his arrogance...even towards past girlfriends ...


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> The more harsh reviews are starting to pop up.







mcb100 said:


> I personally do not know Kanye, but I just don't know what a woman could see in him that would make her think oh this would be a great man to marry and have kids with.
> I think he's super arrogant and rude. I'm sorry but he's shown his colors. First when he wouldn't really let Taylor accept her award. I'm not a bag of T Swift, but that was the most arrogant thing ever. Now we have a real story out that he's been rude to a Tpfer, too. Also now he tells his wife how she should dress, and also tells her younger sister to stop dressing like his wife? Uhmm, controlling much? this man is too much.



For the Kardashians, it's all about money and what someone can get them. Kim sucks it up because she gets benefits from the "relationship" and  PMK clearly revels having Kanye in the "family" for the cache name. Kris  Humphries didn't do anything for Kim or the family, KWIM.

It's been said over and over on her threads here there's clearly no spousal love between them. Their marriage is basically a business arrangement, where she gets access to haute couture, PMK gets one of the top rappers and producers in the rap industry as a SIL, and he gets to control and dress up his perfect b*tch Barbie doll. Oh and he gets a beard but he seems clearly uncomfortable with having to be around her though.


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> I personally do not know Kanye, but I just don't know what a woman could see in him that would make her think oh this would be a great man to marry and have kids with.
> I think he's super arrogant and rude. I'm sorry but he's shown his colors. First when he wouldn't really let Taylor accept her award. I'm not a bag of T Swift, but that was the most arrogant thing ever. Now we have a real story out that he's been rude to a Tpfer, too. Also now he tells his wife how she should dress, and also tells her younger sister to stop dressing like his wife? Uhmm, controlling much? this man is too much.


He's been arrogant since the beginning of his career. I wouldn't even say he's gotten worse, it's just that his stage is larger and more people are able to see it now. But he's always thought he was the greatest thing walking.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> He's been arrogant since the beginning of his career. I wouldn't even say he's gotten worse, it's just that his stage is larger and more people are able to see it now. But he's always thought he was the greatest thing walking.



Agree. I am always puzzled when people say his mother wwould not approve. IMO his mother knew her son was an a$$ when she was alive, it didn't just happen over night.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Agree. I am always puzzled when people say his mother wwould not approve. IMO his mother knew her son was an a$$ when she was alive, it didn't just happen over night.



I think she's in part responsible for the way he is. Not saying she had bad intentions, I just imagine her as an insanely proud mama unconditionally cheering on her son's amazing capabilities.


----------



## coconutsboston

mcb100 said:


> I personally do not know Kanye, but I just don't know what a woman could see in him that would make her think oh this would be a great man to marry and have kids with.
> I think he's super arrogant and rude. I'm sorry but he's shown his colors. First when he wouldn't really let Taylor accept her award. I'm not a bag of T Swift, but that was the most arrogant thing ever. Now we have a real story out that he's been rude to a Tpfer, too. Also now he tells his wife how she should dress, and also tells her younger sister to stop dressing like his wife? Uhmm, controlling much? this man is too much.



Just the fact that he has a DAUGHTER...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sassys said:


> I was in starbucks a couple of years ago, here in NYC (summer time) and he was in there with his entourage.  I am not into celebrities, so I was not excited or impressed.  I work with celebs and see them all the time at the gym or other functions, they are no big deal to me. I put no one on a pedestal. We are all the same.
> 
> I order my drink and while I am waiting, his friends are on line and he is leaning on the area with the sugars and milk.  I noticed he kept staring at me, but all I wanted was my tea and to get home (I had just come from the gym and I was tired).
> 
> I get my tea and walk over to get some splenda, but the idiot was blocking it.  I say excuse me, and he just stood there. I though he might have had ear buds in his ears, so I looked and no he didn't. I say, "excuse me, may I get past", I said it with attitude, because he saw me coming over there for sugar/milk.  He did not move, so I say "can you please MOVE".  His boys start laughing and he was not pleased. I then put my sugar in my drink, walk past him and say, "you are such an a$$hole". His friends and my friend all looked at me. My friend laughed and mouthed "OMG". His friends just stood there waiting for their drinks". My friend came over to me laughing saying "you can't curse out Kanye West". I gave her the side eye and said, I don't care who he is, I said "excuse me twice and you don't move, therefore you are an a$$hole (I said it loud enough for him to hear me again). We then leave.



OMG!! That's wild! Good for you for saying that, that's soooo rude of him.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Don't know where to put this. Read the whole article interesting info at end. 


*Kardashians and Jenners apps easily penetrated*

The Kardashian corporate umbrella of human brands just released a new suite of apps and websites, and it only took two seconds for someone to discover a glaring privacy hole. Also, Kim is way, way less popular than Kylie Jenner.

Software engineer Alaxic Smith found a very easy means of penetrating the new Kardashian web mothership (easy for an engineer, at least), and *found a trove of information that spammers eager for primo demographic targets would eat up: the names and emails of over 660,000 subscribers.*

_Initially, I thought that this was some a page filled with dummy data, but as I started to look closer, it wasn&#8217;t. I now had access to the first names, last name, and email addresses of the 663,270 people who signed up for Kylie Jenner&#8217;s website. I then noticed that I could do the same API call across each of the websites and return the same exact data for each site. *I also had the ability to create / destroy users, photos, videos, and more. *It&#8217;s clear why this is a major issue, and raises the question: should users trust not only their personal information but also payment information with these apps?_

http://gawker.com/the-new-kardashian-website-exposed-personal-data-of-ove-1731486388


----------



## bag-mania

coconutsboston said:


> Just the fact that he has a DAUGHTER...




She isn't a daughter, she is merely an accessory to show proof of Kanye's incredible virility to the world.


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Don't know where to put this. Read the whole article interesting info at end.
> 
> 
> *Kardashians and Jenners apps easily penetrated*
> 
> The Kardashian corporate umbrella of human brands just released a new suite of apps and websites, and it only took two seconds for someone to discover a glaring privacy hole. Also, Kim is way, way less popular than Kylie Jenner.
> 
> Software engineer Alaxic Smith found a very easy means of penetrating the new Kardashian web mothership (easy for an engineer, at least), and *found a trove of information that spammers eager for primo demographic targets would eat up: the names and emails of over 660,000 subscribers.*
> 
> _Initially, I thought that this was some a page filled with dummy data, but as I started to look closer, it wasnt. I now had access to the first names, last name, and email addresses of the 663,270 people who signed up for Kylie Jenners website. I then noticed that I could do the same API call across each of the websites and return the same exact data for each site. *I also had the ability to create / destroy users, photos, videos, and more. *Its clear why this is a major issue, and raises the question: should users trust not only their personal information but also payment information with these apps?_
> 
> http://gawker.com/the-new-kardashian-website-exposed-personal-data-of-ove-1731486388




Is anyone here surprised by that info?


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-mania said:


> She isn't a daughter, she is merely an accessory to show proof of Kanye's incredible virility to the world.


Haha, fair!


----------



## coconutsboston

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3130476



Holy yeezus, just what in the fresh hell did I just see?


----------



## madeinnyc

Lounorada said:


> These pics weren't featured on the DailyFail...  Can they not for once in their lives just pass on calling the paps, especially in airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty
> 
> 
> Kanye always looks so disengaged.




Is he really on his phone? Wow...

It'll be interesting to see how he interacts with his son.


----------



## dangerouscurves

madeinnyc said:


> Is he really on his phone? Wow...
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how he interacts with his son.




I think his son will grow up hating him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim is clearly struggling with North and Ye just stand there like "Girl, get your child" SMH.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> I was in starbucks a couple of years ago, here in NYC (summer time) and he was in there with his entourage.  I am not into celebrities, so I was not excited or impressed.  I work with celebs and see them all the time at the gym or other functions, they are no big deal to me. I put no one on a pedestal. We are all the same.
> 
> I order my drink and while I am waiting, his friends are on line and he is leaning on the area with the sugars and milk.  I noticed he kept staring at me, but all I wanted was my tea and to get home (I had just come from the gym and I was tired).
> 
> I get my tea and walk over to get some splenda, but the idiot was blocking it.  I say excuse me, and he just stood there. I though he might have had ear buds in his ears, so I looked and no he didn't. I say, "excuse me, may I get past", I said it with attitude, because he saw me coming over there for sugar/milk.  He did not move, so I say "can you please MOVE".  His boys start laughing and he was not pleased. I then put my sugar in my drink, walk past him and say, "you are such an a$$hole". His friends and my friend all looked at me. My friend laughed and mouthed "OMG". His friends just stood there waiting for their drinks". My friend came over to me laughing saying "you can't curse out Kanye West". I gave her the side eye and said, I don't care who he is, I said "excuse me twice and you don't move, therefore you are an a$$hole (I said it loud enough for him to hear me again). We then leave.



Too good!!! Thanks!


----------



## VickyB

NYCBelle said:


> I'm surprised TSA didn't make her take her coat off they always make you take it off going through security



They didn't want to release the kraken AKA her a$$.


----------



## Crystalina

The comparisons to Kim Kardashian are hilarious and so accurate!

Kim has literally ruined her looks with all this plastic surgery.

She's so lame.


----------



## iluvmybags

*
Cathy Horyn, Renowned Fashion Critic, Blasts Kanye West's Yeezy Line, Show Attendees: "He Can't Be Taken Seriously as a Designer"*



> Kanye West has been served a platter of real talk. Renowned fashion critic Cathy Horyn blasted the rapper's sophomore Yeezy collection -- and his supporters -- in her New York Fashion Week review published Thursday, Sept. 17.
> 
> The former New York Times fashion critic, whose review was posted to New York Magazine's The Cut, thoughtfully dissected West's ambitious endeavor and admitted she "was embarrassed to find" herself running to the show due to worries of "panic at the door."
> 
> West's second season featured his "army" of models in flesh-toned leggings and leotards, and military-inspired utility jackets. Horyn, like many others, found similarities between his first line and his second. "Yeezy Season 2 was kind of amusing," she wrote. "Again, West worked with the performance artist Vanessa Beecroft, and again, he showed hoodies, baggy pants, and beige under-things, as if time these past six months had stood still."
> 
> Horyn also ripped how the clothing was shared with his guests during the show. "The presentation was in a white-walled basement in Chelsea, with the audience sitting on either side of a wide floor. As a drill sergeant barked out commands  'First row!'  a line of models appeared, followed by a second and a third, all of them in tights or leggings or stretch shorts and tops that looked a lot like Spanx," she continued. "Those models exited and another batch came out, now dressed in woebegone fatigue jackets and pants, and, I might add, looking rather downcast. They made me think of POWs. The military conceit was apt, given the mind-lock that Kanye has managed to put on the fashion world."
> 
> Nothing, however, irked Horyn more than the clothing -- and those who continually encourage his fashion aspirations. Among those who've continuously supported West publicly at his shows include Vogue editor-in-chief Anna Wintour, Givenchy designer Riccardo Tisci, and his fashion-focused wife, Kim Kardashian.
> 
> "This second round of drab, broken-down basics proved he cant be taken seriously as a designer," Horyn concluded. "But nevertheless many people in fashion do seem to take West seriously  they keep showing up expectantly for his performances  and that makes them fools. Because they wouldnt bother with this stuff if it were offered by an unknown, and if its the spectacle they seek, it changes as little as the clothes."
> 
> Horyn isn't the only member of the fashion community to recently rail against West. Prior to the show, designer Anne Bowen slammed the star as "Goliath" after a NYFW scheduling conflict that caused her team to scramble for a new time slot.
> 
> This past February, Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week creator Fern Mallis also made headlines after she commented that she was "kind of over Kanye" in an interview. "I mean, I'm not a fan of his music, and the attitude and agenda is not my style," Mallis noted.



Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-kanye-wests-yeezy-line-2015179#ixzz3m4DYJE6d 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> Makes me sad no one brought a small toy or book for North to keep her busy. Sitting at a fashion show is boring for many, especially a 2 year old!




that show was boring for everyone there lol






Lounorada said:


> These pics weren't featured on the DailyFail...  Can they not for once in their lives just pass on calling the paps, especially in airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty
> 
> 
> Kanye always looks so disengaged.




Aww poor north is always in a state of distress when the crazy lady with the scary face is holding her, where is her real mom aka the nanny?


----------



## solange

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian, Kanye West and North made an early morning exit from New York following the rapper's fashion show.
> 
> The famous trio were spotted at JFK Airport just before 6am on Thursday after a hectic stay in the Big Apple.
> 
> Make-up free Kim, who was dressed for comfort in Yeezy sneakers and jeans, cradled her two-year-old as they checked in the flight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3m0tgVrJp



Is it just me, or did Kim and North rebel after the show:  Kim in jeans and no makeup, North in light and cute colors, with pink flowers on her jacket and her curls free?


----------



## solange

Lounorada said:


> These pics weren't featured on the DailyFail...  Can they not for once in their lives just pass on calling the paps, especially in airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty
> 
> 
> Kanye always looks so disengaged.



Nooooo! Do not separate a toddler from her Frozen suitcase!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> These pics weren't featured on the DailyFail...  Can they not for once in their lives just pass on calling the paps, especially in airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty
> 
> 
> Kanye always looks so disengaged.


 

I see the nanny has an engagement ring on; which means she will probably be starting her own family and leave North with these crazy people.

Let the baby have her bag, if it makes her happy


----------



## lizmil

I wonder if the nanny is well paid? Maybe will raise their new baby too?


----------



## Sassys

lizmil said:


> I wonder if the nanny is well paid? Maybe will raise their new baby too?


 
Kim is cheap, so she may not be.


----------



## bag-mania

lizmil said:


> I wonder if the nanny is well paid? Maybe will raise their new baby too?



She probably gets paid in Yeezy clothes and is told she is lucky to get them!


----------



## redney

iluvmybags said:


> *
> Cathy Horyn, Renowned Fashion Critic, Blasts Kanye West's Yeezy Line, Show Attendees: "He Can't Be Taken Seriously as a Designer"*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-kanye-wests-yeezy-line-2015179#ixzz3m4DYJE6d
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook



I love this ! Cathy Horyn is a very respected fashion critic/writer. Can you imagine the hissy fit Kanye is having!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Kanye is going to whine about the injustice of the industry and demand they "respect artistry" because obviously he had the best collection of the year he doesn't care what anyone else says.

I wonder what Kim and co. Genuinely think of him. They generally look embarrassed and afraid to say anything.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I agree 100% with Cathy Horyn. Kanye clothing designs are so overrated and most of his design just look dumb. I do however love the yeezy shoes and the cruel summer Zanotti heels, but as far as the clothes.... blah


----------



## NYCBelle

Awww North! Sounds like she's yelling "Help!" lol someone save this baby from her oatmeal colored world

https://instagram.com/p/7toNPTC8ZD/


----------



## berrydiva

So sad.  This poor kid is schlepped from coast to coast, continent to continent, fashion show to fashion show and it must be tiring for her...I'd be fussy too.


----------



## NYCBelle

bag-mania said:


> She probably gets paid in Yeezy clothes and is told she is lucky to get them!



I believe it lol


----------



## BadAzzBish

bag-mania said:


> she probably gets paid in yeezy clothes and is told she is lucky to get them! :d



:d


----------



## ophousewife

NYCBelle said:


> Awww North! Sounds like she's yelling "Help!" lol someone save this baby from her oatmeal colored world
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7toNPTC8ZD/



That poor baby is saying help.  I want to smack the crap out of Kim for scaring that baby.  Smh.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Poor North!!! [emoji22]


----------



## Sassys

Keep digging yourself in a hole dumba$$




Kim Kardashian confirms Kanye West DID arrange his models by skin color at  New York Fashion Week - as rapper Ice-T calls the collection 'future Slave  gear'


The 38-year-old debuted his second  collection, Yeezy II, on Wednesday, arranging and dressing his models by skin  color
On Thursday, Kanye's wife Kim  Kardashian, 34, shared three images of models grouped by their 'light, medium  and dark' skin tones
Meanwhile, Ice-T, 57, took to  Twitter to criticize Kanye's designs, saying he thinks his 'fashion show stuff'  looks like 'slave gear'
Kanye sparked anger and frustration  among his fellow designers after adding his show to the NYFW schedule at the  last minute
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...llection-future-Slave-gear.html#ixzz3m6l3e4f6


----------



## berrydiva

I not really care that he arranged them by skin tone as they are all equals in looking the fool in his clothes.


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> Awww North! Sounds like she's yelling "Help!" lol someone save this baby from her oatmeal colored world
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7toNPTC8ZD/


 
 That's so sad, poor North. 
I really feel sorry for her and the circus life she's been born into, especially when her 'parents' don't seem to give a sh*t that she seems uncomfortable and distressed when used as an accessory and dress-up-doll in front of the media.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I do kinda wonder why Kim is being perceived as a bad parent because her kid cried. Don't a lot of kids do that when they are toddlers. 

Not saying she is a great parent (I think they are both questionable) but in this case, it could be the terrible twos.


----------



## kat1994

Geez, I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought his clothes were dumb.


----------



## littlerock

Dallas_Girl said:


> I do kinda wonder why Kim is being perceived as a bad parent because her kid cried. Don't a lot of kids do that when they are toddlers.
> 
> Not saying she is a great parent (I think they are both questionable) but in this case, it could be the terrible twos.



Having just traveled with my 1.5 year old, I can say.. yes. Babies and especially Toddlers.. cry! There were several times when my son broke out in a heart wrenching scream. Mostly because he wanted to get out of my arms and run around the airport like a crazy person. And I said no.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OHhhhhhhh, poor little thing crying help. That makes me so sad.


----------



## GoGlam

Dallas_Girl said:


> I do kinda wonder why Kim is being perceived as a bad parent because her kid cried. Don't a lot of kids do that when they are toddlers.
> 
> Not saying she is a great parent (I think they are both questionable) but in this case, it could be the terrible twos.




I agree.  Children cry and throw fits all the time.  It's very rare to have a well-behaved child. They probably catch North on camera being cranky and crying because Kim doesn't plan her schedule around when North may or may not be tired.

Kim looks like a good or good enough mother; she may be unconventional but I don't think anyone has a basis for saying she's a bad mother because North is bothered by paparazzi a total of probably a minute each day (10 seconds walking probably 6 times out of and into a building).  

Some of these comments here are absurd.  I would much rather see the paparazzi briefly than have a parent who was physically abusive or an unreliable drug addict or something. The people commenting here need to have some scope.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dallas_Girl said:


> I do kinda wonder why Kim is being perceived as a bad parent because her kid cried. Don't a lot of kids do that when they are toddlers.
> 
> Not saying she is a great parent (I think they are both questionable) but in this case, it could be the terrible twos.




The thing is she doesn't even try to comfort her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My kids cried a lot too but I never remember them crying for help while I was holding them. The thing that bothers me the most is regardless of how much North is photographed, she never, ever looks like a happy child. Especially when she's with Kim.


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> The thing is she doesn't even try to comfort her.



This is the thing. Sure, toddlers cry but most parents would try to comfort their child or show affection to make them feel safe and loved. 

Kim looks like she's all business when North was crying, and Kanye looks like he couldn't be bothered to reach out to her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> This is the thing. Sure, toddlers cry but most parents would try to comfort their child or show affection to make them feel safe and loved.
> 
> Kim looks like she's all business when North was crying, and Kanye looks like he couldn't be bothered to reach out to her.




This!!! Kim and Kanye seem immuned to North's cry.


----------



## GoGlam

Coach Lover Too said:


> My kids cried a lot too but I never remember them crying for help while I was holding them. The thing that bothers me the most is regardless of how much North is photographed, she never, ever looks like a happy child. Especially when she's with Kim.




That's absolutely not true.  And I'm sure paps make much more money when they publish the photo of her not looking happy.  Look at Blue Ivy, she looks like she's about to b*tch someone out at all times.













And here's blue


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> I do kinda wonder why Kim is being perceived as a bad parent because her kid cried. Don't a lot of kids do that when they are toddlers.
> 
> Not saying she is a great parent (I think they are both questionable) but in this case, it could be the terrible twos.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't think she's a bad parent per se as I don't know her on a personal level or see her daily interactions with her child. Kids do cry as toddlers especially if they're not getting their way. It happens especially at airports where they need to be controlled/constrained more. It's no big deal. 

We see a quick photo or video of her interactions with her child. However, she doesn't appear to be fully concerned with her child's comfort and never has...having your child without a coat, scarf, gloves in frigid winter temps and snow storms here so they can get a pap shot, doesn't speak highly of her. I mean we had one of the worst coldest winters ever, here, and she was parading her daughter in front of the cameras as opposed to ensuring she's bundled up. The child was sliding on ice and Kim didnt pick her up. This week its 90 degrees put and the kid is in a fleece hoodie. That child doesn't seem like either of their priority. I have no doubt that they both love their child, I'm just not sure they fully understand the damage they can cause by making her a prop or accessory to their "fab life" narrative. 

If I compare the brief flashes of Kim/Kanye's interactions with their child vs the Beckhams, the Carters, Stefani, Theron, Simpson, Kourtney K, Alba, and the list goes on....there's more than enough examples of brief moments that let's you know those people, despite their career, have managed to ensure their kids know they're the most important thing in their life and it totally resonates in their 10 sec pap flash.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't think she's a bad parent per se as I don't know her on a personal level or see her daily interactions with her child. Kids do cry as toddlers especially if they're not getting their way. It happens especially at airports where they need to be controlled/constrained more. It's no big deal.
> 
> We see a quick photo or video of her interactions with her child. However, she doesn't appear to be fully concerned with her child's comfort and never has...having your child without a coat, scarf, gloves in frigid winter temps and snow storms here so they can get a pap shot, doesn't speak highly of her. I mean we had one of the worst coldest winters ever, here, and she was parading her daughter in front of the cameras as opposed to ensuring she's bundled up. The child was sliding on ice and Kim didnt pick her up. This week its 90 degrees put and the kid is in a fleece hoodie. That child doesn't seem like either of their priority. I have no doubt that they both love their child, I'm just not sure they fully understand the damage they can cause by making her a prop or accessory to their "fab life" narrative.
> 
> If I compare the brief flashes of Kim/Kanye's interactions with their child vs the Beckhams, the Carters, Stefani, Theron, Simpson, Kourtney K, Alba, and the list goes on....there's more than enough examples of brief moments that let's you know those people, despite their career, have managed to ensure their kids know they're the most important thing in their life and it totally resonates in their 10 sec pap flash.




I agree. Well said Berrydiva


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't think she's a bad parent per se as I don't know her on a personal level or see her daily interactions with her child. Kids do cry as toddlers especially if they're not getting their way. It happens especially at airports where they need to be controlled/constrained more. It's no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> We see a quick photo or video of her interactions with her child. However, she doesn't appear to be fully concerned with her child's comfort and never has...having your child without a coat, scarf, gloves in frigid winter temps and snow storms here so they can get a pap shot, doesn't speak highly of her. I mean we had one of the worst coldest winters ever, here, and she was parading her daughter in front of the cameras as opposed to ensuring she's bundled up. The child was sliding on ice and Kim didnt pick her up. This week its 90 degrees put and the kid is in a fleece hoodie. That child doesn't seem like either of their priority. I have no doubt that they both love their child, I'm just not sure they fully understand the damage they can cause by making her a prop or accessory to their "fab life" narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> If I compare the brief flashes of Kim/Kanye's interactions with their child vs the Beckhams, the Carters, Stefani, Theron, Simpson, Kourtney K, Alba, and the list goes on....there's more than enough examples of brief moments that let's you know those people, despite their career, have managed to ensure their kids know they're the most important thing in their life and it totally resonates in their 10 sec pap flash.




At this point I'm just plying devil's advocate, but I started looking up everyone on your list you mentioned and I can point out something I might think is wrong with their parental decision making skills.

Here's Gwen looking pretty cold, in a jacket and hooded sweatshirt and her son in trunks on the beach.




You can make anyone look bad if you want to.  Now I've done something that is not worth my time--standing up for Kim.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> At this point I'm just plying devil's advocate, but I started looking up everyone on your list you mentioned and I can point out something I might think is wrong with their parental decision making skills.
> 
> Here's Gwen looking pretty cold, in a jacket and hooded sweatshirt and her son in trunks on the beach.
> 
> View attachment 3132124
> 
> 
> You can make anyone look bad if you want to.  Now I've done something that is not worth my time--standing up for Kim.


Lol.  I do agree that the paps can make things look the way they want depending on which narrative will sell more to the publc. So if that means suggestive shots of Kim looking disengaged with her child, that's what we're going to see more of but I'm sorry...if it's 17 degrees outside, your child should be in a coat,  at the very least. There's absolutely no excuse. Personally,  I just find more occasions of those "stunting for the cameras" moments with Kim than the others.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ms.parker123 said:


> I agree 100% with Cathy Horyn. Kanye clothing designs are so overrated and most of his design just look dumb. I do however love the yeezy shoes and the cruel summer Zanotti heels, but as far as the clothes.... blah




I agree, too. His clothes are terrible. I love the Cruel Summer
but luckily GZ seemed to be the lead in this design. [emoji7]


----------



## *spoiled*

GoGlam said:


> That's absolutely not true.  And I'm sure paps make much more money when they publish the photo of her not looking happy.  Look at Blue Ivy, she looks like she's about to b*tch someone out at all times.
> 
> View attachment 3132101
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132102
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132103
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132104
> 
> 
> And here's blue
> 
> View attachment 3132105



Why would you bring Blue into this conversation?  And to say she looks like she's about to ***** someone out at all times is a REACH.  You sound pressed.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm a little with Glam...both Blue and North serve some of the best side eye 'who dis' be gon Felicia toddler game there ever was.


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I'm a little with Glam...both Blue and North serve some of the best side eye 'who dis' be gon Felicia toddler game there ever was.




Lol they really do! I kind of wish I had a bunch of photos of me back then.. I imagine I gave a good side eye even back then!


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't think she's a bad parent per se as I don't know her on a personal level or see her daily interactions with her child. Kids do cry as toddlers especially if they're not getting their way. It happens especially at airports where they need to be controlled/constrained more. It's no big deal.
> 
> We see a quick photo or video of her interactions with her child. However, she doesn't appear to be fully concerned with her child's comfort and never has...having your child without a coat, scarf, gloves in frigid winter temps and snow storms here so they can get a pap shot, doesn't speak highly of her. I mean we had one of the worst coldest winters ever, here, and she was parading her daughter in front of the cameras as opposed to ensuring she's bundled up. The child was sliding on ice and Kim didnt pick her up. This week its 90 degrees put and the kid is in a fleece hoodie. That child doesn't seem like either of their priority. I have no doubt that they both love their child, I'm just not sure they fully understand the damage they can cause by making her a prop or accessory to their "fab life" narrative.
> 
> If I compare the brief flashes of Kim/Kanye's interactions with their child vs the Beckhams, the Carters, Stefani, Theron, Simpson, Kourtney K, Alba, and the list goes on....there's more than enough examples of brief moments that let's you know those people, despite their career, have managed to ensure their kids know they're the most important thing in their life and it totally resonates in their 10 sec pap flash.



I totally agree. 

North was just probably crying because she could be tired, hungry or just didn't get her way.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I do think Kim and Kayne do some questionable things, clothing being one of them. But if a toddler is crying and you do have a plane to catch, sometimes you may not be the most sympathetic parent. I've seen so many times at stores where kids run amuck. Or at restaurants, kids cry bloody murder and parents just sit there and don't comfort them. It would not be ok for me to tell them they are a bad parent (even if I disagree with their handling of the situation). 

That is all I'm saying. And yes it pains me to defend Kim and Kayne in any way!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Usually, self centered people with narcissistic tendencies don't tend to make good parents. I doubt Kim and Kanye are the exception.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think it would be hard for a toddler to adjust to a time schedule when staying in one place for only a few days at a time + photo ready. Weren't they in Mexico for a couple days, St. Bart's for 3 days, back home?, NY for few days and now back home again? Or London? 

I think they do use her as an accessory. I couldn't do this to a child, obviously frightened. This isn't like having to get through an airport, this is for show, publicity.  They could have picked her up and turned her around but no. Need the pics regardless of the terror. 





Dailymail


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Encore Hermes said:


> I think it would be hard for a toddler to adjust to a time schedule when staying in one place for only a few days at a time + photo ready. Weren't they in Mexico for a couple days, St. Bart's for 3 days, back home?, NY for few days and now back home again? Or London?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do use her as an accessory. I couldn't do this to a child, obviously frightened. This isn't like having to get through an airport, this is for show, publicity.  They could have picked her up and turned her around but no. Need the pics regardless of the terror.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/01/245A8AF700000578-2893285-Fashion_fans_Kim_shown_with_Kanye_and_North_at_Paris_Fashion_Wee-a-19_1420134965453.jpg
> 
> Dailymail




Oh I agree!!! A toddler needs stability and a schedule. 

And can I just say, holy crap that outfit Kim is wearing is hideous!!!


----------



## bag-mania

labelwhore04 said:


> Usually, self centered people with narcissistic tendencies don't tend to make good parents. I doubt Kim and Kanye are the exception.



I agree. And if we fast forward 10 or 15 years and North has gone from cute, fussy toddler to arrogant spoiled brat, who else could be blamed? She is going to take her cues on how to behave from those she sees around her. I can't see even the most devoted nanny being able to undo what she learns from Kanye and Kim.


----------



## mcb100

I can't say that Kim is a bad parent...I feel like to know that about her, I'd need to know her personally. However, I do not like that she dresses North for the complete opposite weather that is going on outside (If she wants to do that to herself to gain attention then fine, but don't do that to a baby. She's probably sweltering.), and I don't like how 90% of the time, they pull her hair back in a tight bun which probably hurts, and is not good for the baby's scalp or hairline. Everything else Kim is doing for North behind close doors may be fine--I don't know? No real ways for me to tell?


Kanye--I try not to judge people, I don't *know *for sure that he's not a good parent, but to me, he kind of doesn't seem like he would be one. Just for the fact that we know how rude and arrogant he is. I feel like he's more concerned about his wife's wardrobe choices and the clothes that North is wearing than actually picking her up and carrying her around, and things. He never seems like a hands on parent in photos, actually he barely even looks at the baby in photos. And he also seems very busy, in airports, always dashing around everywhere, creating horribly boring clothes & sending them down the runway---so busy that he's barely pictured with the baby. So, no, I do not know for sure that he is not a good parent, but something just kind of tells me that he's not really that great of one.


----------



## redney

mcb100 said:


> I can't say that Kim is a bad parent...I feel like to know that about her, I'd need to know her personally. However, I do not like that she dresses North for the complete opposite weather that is going on outside (If she wants to do that to herself to gain attention then fine, but don't do that to a baby. She's probably sweltering.), and I don't like how 90% of the time, they pull her hair back in a tight bun which probably hurts, and is not good for the baby's scalp or hairline. Everything else Kim is doing for North behind close doors may be fine--I don't know? No real ways for me to tell?
> 
> 
> Kanye--I try not to judge people, I don't *know *for sure that he's not a good parent, but to me, he kind of doesn't seem like he would be one. Just for the fact that we know how rude and arrogant he is. I feel like he's more concerned about his wife's wardrobe choices and the clothes that North is wearing than actually picking her up and carrying her around, and things. He never seems like a hands on parent in photos, actually he barely even looks at the baby in photos. And he also seems very busy, in airports, always dashing around everywhere, creating horribly boring clothes & sending them down the runway---so busy that he's barely pictured with the baby. So, no, I do not know for sure that he is not a good parent, but something just kind of tells me that he's not really that great of one.



Kanye portrays himself as a disengaged parent. He rarely looks at her or seems to acknowledge her in the many pap photos out there. 

When North was an infant he was never pictured carrying her in the  infant car seat. And when a naked North peed on him during that  photoshoot it was widely reported how he made Kim clean it up off him.  Most fathers I know would be kinda grossed out, yeah, but wouldn't  insist someone else wipe them off.

Heck, even when Kimbo was pregnant with North, his first child, Kanye didn't seem to even GAF about helping Kim in and out of cars, etc. 

So, yeah. I don't believe he's "not really that great" at all.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> I think it would be hard for a toddler to adjust to a time schedule when staying in one place for only a few days at a time + photo ready. Weren't they in Mexico for a couple days, St. Bart's for 3 days, back home?, NY for few days and now back home again? Or London?
> 
> I think they do use her as an accessory. I couldn't do this to a child, obviously frightened. This isn't like having to get through an airport, this is for show, publicity.  They could have picked her up and turned her around but no. Need the pics regardless of the terror.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/01/245A8AF700000578-2893285-Fashion_fans_Kim_shown_with_Kanye_and_North_at_Paris_Fashion_Wee-a-19_1420134965453.jpg
> Dailymail



Wasn't there video of this either before or after where they were holding her then put her down for the pap walk? I just don't understand why someone would do that to their own child especially if the kid is displaying discomfort in the situation.


----------



## bag-mania

Wonder if he knows how to change a diaper. He strikes me as the "raising kids is 100% women's work" type.


----------



## Sassys

GoGlam said:


> I agree.  Children cry and throw fits all the time.  It's very rare to have a well-behaved child. They probably catch North on camera being cranky and crying because Kim doesn't plan her schedule around when North may or may not be tired.
> 
> Kim looks like a good or good enough mother; she may be unconventional but I don't think anyone has a basis for saying she's a bad mother because North is bothered by paparazzi a total of probably a minute each day (10 seconds walking probably 6 times out of and into a building).
> 
> Some of these comments here are absurd.  I would much rather see the paparazzi briefly than have a parent who was physically abusive or an unreliable drug addict or something. The people commenting here need to have some scope.


 
A good mother does not prance her baby around in 20 degree weather with no coat, hat or gloves.


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> Wonder if he knows how to change a diaper. He strikes me as the "raising kids is 100% women's work" type.


 
She said in an interview, he does not change diapers.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> A good mother does not prance her baby around in 20 degree weather with no coat, hat or gloves.




I don't think every decision a good mother makes is a good one. With that said, Kim is clearly seasonally challenged--which I don't personally understand.  It's very possible north hates coats or they were outside for 10-15 seconds and it wasn't worth taking the sometimes 5-30 minutes it can take to prepare a child to leave the house.

I agree though, if she's constantly dressing her for the wrong weather, it's not a good situation and would be really easy to catch a cold or other.


----------



## Sassys

GoGlam said:


> I don't think every decision a good mother makes is a good one. With that said, Kim is clearly seasonally challenged--which I don't personally understand.  It's very possible north hates coats or they were outside for 10-15 seconds and it wasn't worth taking the sometimes 5-30 minutes it can take to prepare a child to leave the house.
> 
> I agree though, if she's constantly dressing her for the wrong weather, it's not a good situation and would be really easy to catch a cold or other.


 

It was brutally cold when she was prancing her around outside. It was the coldest winter we had in years here in NYC (I remember working from home, quite a few days, last year because it was so cold. No loving mother does that. It was not necessary for North to be at those shows and pranced around like a show pony.

 

IMO, A good mother knows to watch her baby, so she doesn't fall down the stairs






IMO, A good mother, takes off her jacket, to cover her baby in the rain (or has her idiot husband, bring the car up so his baby doesn't have to get rained on).


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Ok seriously. I can't stand Kim either but come one. North had a coat on and was outside for maybe 35 seconds. That is not harming her child or keeping her out in the cold.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I just don't see how pictures can really depict whether or not a person is a good parent. Now physically being with someone and seeing how someone interacts and takes care of their child is totally different.   to each is own.


----------



## Sassys

Dallas_Girl said:


> Ok seriously. I can't stand Kim either but come one. North had a coat on and was outside for maybe 35 seconds. That is not harming her child or keeping her out in the cold.


 
You don't have a kid out in 20 degree weather with no hat, winter coat or covering. Her mother and father have coats on, but she doesn't. WTF!

I also find it strange North is rarely ever seen with a toy. Mason & Penelope are always seen with toys when they are out and about. My godson is 5 and has never left the house without a toy to play with; even if he is going down the street to his grandparents house, he always has something to play with.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> You don't have a kid out in 20 degree weather with no hat, winter coat or covering. Her mother and father have coats on, but she doesn't. WTF!




For 35 seconds. Watch the video. They went from inside a building to inside a car. Why don't we go tell every mother that does that what a horrible job they are doing with their kids. She isn't the only mother ever to do that.


----------



## Sassys

Dallas_Girl said:


> For 35 seconds. Watch the video. They went from inside a building to inside a car. Why don't we go tell every mother that does that what a horrible job they are doing with their kids. She isn't the only mother ever to do that.


 
Why does she have a winter coat on and her baby doesn't?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> Why does she have a winter coat on and her baby doesn't?




There could be a million reasons for this which of course I don't know. 

What if the building was really hot (because some to overcompensate for weather) and north screamed and yelled how hot she was in the coat. But clearly Kim doesn't have the same issue about being too warm. 

I don't understand this need to make Kim into a bad mother because of a small clip or random photo of something a lot of mothers have done. 

My friend sent her daughter to school without a coat because she refused and it was the one day a year it snows in Dallas. So she should have cps called on her, right???


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> Ok seriously. I can't stand Kim either but come one. North had a coat on and was outside for maybe 35 seconds. That is not harming her child or keeping her out in the cold.



No sorry. In the frigid temps we had...even 35 seconds is too long for a child to be outside without a coat. I'm not sure what 17 degrees with a windchill below 0 feels like to you but it's really not acceptable. I know no parent who will subject their children to that even children who are used to cold weather. It matters not...it's borderline child abuse because the child can't defend themselves to let you know if they're cold or not. I've lived through a lot of winters here and this past one was by far one of the worst and 15 seconds outside in some of the windchill temps we had was enough to freeze your hands.


----------



## berrydiva

Ms.parker123 said:


> I just don't see how pictures can really depict whether or not a person is a good parent. Now physically being with someone and seeing how someone interacts and takes care of their child is totally different.   to each is own.



Pictures can't depict whether or not she's a good parent but both Sassy and I are from NYC and are speaking from living through the winter and remembering how cold it was. When the subways shut down momentarily because of ice on the rails it's a problem outside. The subway never stops for anything and only happens when nature forces it's hand. There's something to be questioned about parenting when someone subjects their child to that simply for a pap shot. I'm not necessarily questioning if she's a bad parent or not...just saying that she seems to put her child in the position of being a prop more often than not. 

SN: I freaking hate the autocorrect on the Galaxy phones.


----------



## pukasonqo

remember when suri used to go out in cold weather with no coat or appropiate shoes? many of us criticised tomkat's parenting of allowing suri to make her own choices when being young ( fiveish),in north's case the choices are made for her as, regardless of what kimbo says, she is too young to choose her own designer outfits
i don't know if kimbo is a good or a bad mother but the fact that she forces a pap stroll on an uncomfortable toddler is not an encouraging sign that she sees north as an individual and not a prop


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> No sorry. In the frigid temps we had...even 35 seconds is too long for a child to be outside without a coat. I'm not sure what 17 degrees with a windchill below 0 feels like to you but it's really not acceptable. I know no parent who will subject their children to that even children who are used to cold weather. It matters not...it's borderline child abuse because the child can't defend themselves to let you know if they're cold or not. I've lived through a lot of winters here and this past one was by far one of the worst and 15 seconds outside in some of the windchill temps we had was enough to freeze your hands.



Thank you!!! Clearly someone from Dallas would not understand the brutal NYC/east coast winter we just had.


----------



## bunnyr

labelwhore04 said:


> Usually, self centered people with narcissistic tendencies don't tend to make good parents. I doubt Kim and Kanye are the exception.




You got the key points. [emoji106]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Interesting convo...




I don't know Kim well enough to make assumptions on her parenting so I'm keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Sassys

Dallas_Girl said:


> There could be a million reasons for this which of course I don't know.
> 
> What if the building was really hot (because some to overcompensate for weather) and north screamed and yelled how hot she was in the coat. But clearly Kim doesn't have the same issue about being too warm.
> 
> I don't understand this need to make Kim into a bad mother because of a small clip or random photo of something a lot of mothers have done.
> 
> My friend sent her daughter to school without a coat because she refused and it was the one day a year it snows in Dallas. So she should have cps called on her, right???



If I was a teacher at the school, yes I would have said something to your friend.

I once called the cops on a woman walking in front of me who slapped her 2yr old so hard to the ground because she was walking to slow. Also said something to a woman who punched her daughter in the head once. I don't play when it comes to kids around me. They can't speak/defend themselves, so I will say something for them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That would have made my blood boil Sassy. Good for you!

I was standing in a bank line once and this woman was letting a 4yr old have it, really yelling in her little face and squeezing her arm too hard. I finally had enough and said "Hey, I think that's enough, don't you?". It was like it snapped her out of it. She went to yell at me but changed her mind. Said "I'm just having a bad day". I told her not to make it a REALLY bad day.

And I live in Canberra. We get way below zero here in winter. Letting a little one freeze would warrant attention.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> If I was a teacher at the school, yes I would have said something to your friend.
> 
> I once called the cops on a woman walking in front of me who slapped her 2yr old so hard to the ground because she was walking to slow. Also said something to a woman who punched her daughter in the head once. I don't play when it comes to kids around me. They can't speak/defend themselves, so I will say something for them.



Good for you!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I don't like either one of them so nothing they do will please me.
There, I admitted it.


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That would have made my blood boil Sassy. Good for you!
> 
> I was standing in a bank line once and this woman was letting a 4yr old have it, really yelling in her little face and squeezing her arm too hard. I finally had enough and said "Hey, I think that's enough, don't you?". It was like it snapped her out of it. She went to yell at me but changed her mind. Said "I'm just having a bad day". I told her not to make it a REALLY bad day.
> 
> And I live in Canberra. We get way below zero here in winter. Letting a little one freeze would warrant attention.



 someone has to speak up for them.


----------



## Jikena

Dallas_Girl said:


> Ok seriously. I can't stand Kim either but come one. North had a coat on and was outside for maybe 35 seconds. That is not harming her child or keeping her out in the cold.



Agree with you. Rolling my eyes at the comments lol.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That would have made my blood boil Sassy. Good for you!
> 
> I was standing in a bank line once and this woman was letting a 4yr old have it, really yelling in her little face and squeezing her arm too hard. I finally had enough and said "Hey, I think that's enough, don't you?". It was like it snapped her out of it. She went to yell at me but changed her mind. Said "I'm just having a bad day". I told her not to make it a REALLY bad day.
> 
> And I live in Canberra. We get way below zero here in winter. Letting a little one freeze would warrant attention.



I can't stand seeing people do things like that to children in public...drives me crazy. We're no longer a society that thinks with a "it takes a village" mentality. Everyone is afraid to say something to someone else...rightfully so because people think everyone shouldn't be in their business. However, where kids are concern...if parents are doing things that you know are wrong/questionable, someone has to defend the kid.


----------



## redney

Any normal parent would have been prepared for even a 30 second walk from apt to car and put a hat or scarf or even a blanket on the child. If they put her in the car without anything, you've gotta assume that wherever they were going, they'd have to get her out of the car and back into the cold. So no hat, coat, scarf, blanket, NOTHING???. Just goes to show she's only a prop to their narcissistic lives.


----------



## tweegy

Soooo... Who's gonna make the call to CPS on Kim??? [emoji23]


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> If I was a teacher at the school, yes I would have said something to your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I once called the cops on a woman walking in front of me who slapped her 2yr old so hard to the ground because she was walking to slow. Also said something to a woman who punched her daughter in the head once. I don't play when it comes to kids around me. They can't speak/defend themselves, so I will say something for them.




It rarely snows in Dallas and was supposed to get a cold front in the afternoon but not so cold for snow. I guess to each their own because I don't see a walk a 30 second walk from a building to a running car as causing someone to freeze to death, even a kid.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Soooo... Who's gonna make the call to CPS on Kim??? [emoji23]




will CPS take a long distance call from oz?
more important, with the number of children being physically, sexually, emotionally abused day on day off, would CPS care about a celebrity toddler that is not wearing a coat in winter?
will give kimbo the benefit of the doubt on her parenting skills, is not an easy job
fingers xssed north will  not turn up like kanye


----------



## mcb100

I agree, I don't know her well enough to assume that she is a bad parent. 


I DO however question some choices that she makes with North, like her seasonally challenged wardrobe.


Kanye however, (again I'll say I don't KNOW this for sure.), appears like he is a bad parent in photographs. He is never photographed holding her and appears like he doesn't have much time for the toddler. It is his wife who is always seen with the baby, Kanye is almost never seen with little North! So it's safe to say he might be a bad parent, but again, I don't know for sure, just my guess....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think the 30 second walk is just irking some (incl.me) because Kim has been shown in pap vids before to not have North on her mind as she makes her exits - whether its just lack of attention or the weather.

Agree though...Kanye is worse..really hands-off.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the 30 second walk is just irking some (incl.me) because Kim has been shown in pap vids before to not have North on her mind as she makes her exits - whether its just lack of attention or the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree though...Kanye is worse..really hands-off.




Totally agree the paps walks and parading her around isn't cool. North should have her privacy protected. That is much more a show of bad parenting in my book.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Soooo... Who's gonna make the call to CPS on Kim??? [emoji23]



Seriously, I thought about when she had North here in the freezing cold in non winter clothes. Dead serious. I was so angry she kept brinnging that baby out like that. What stopped me, was by the time they got over there, she would have veen back to LA. 

Don't care who judges me for my statement/truth.

Kids not being treated right, infuriates me. I don't care if its not my kid. And don't let it be a kid who has parents on public assistance - you will not mistreat a kid I'M paying for.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> Don't care who judges me for my statement/truth.




And please don't judge me for having my opinion. It goes both ways.


----------



## Sassys

Dallas_Girl said:


> And please don't judge me for having my opinion. It goes both ways.



wasn't judging you; just felt someone from Dallas would not understand how cold it was here in NYC. Dallas cold and NYC cold is not the same.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> wasn't judging you; just felt someone from Dallas would not understand how cold it was here in NYC. Dallas cold and NYC cold is not the same.




I do travel outside of Dallas [emoji3]


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> will CPS take a long distance call from oz?
> more important, with the number of children being physically, sexually, emotionally abused day on day off, would CPS care about a celebrity toddler that is not wearing a coat in winter?
> will give kimbo the benefit of the doubt on her parenting skills, is not an easy job
> fingers xssed north will  not turn up like kanye



I worry she will treat Kouttney's kids like they are beneath her.


----------



## pittcat

I remember seeing those nyc pictures from winter and even if north was being difficult and not wanting to wear the hat/coat/gloves I think Kim should have picked her up and held her close to keep her warm or something rather than doing the baby pap walk.  I live in Pittsburgh and walking the 50 or so feet to my car in the parking lot from the office literally made my hands so cold that I couldn't move them (not to mention the pain/burn from the cold!!) I don't even want to imagine that for a child! It does seem that Kim often puts her need for attention over the comfort of her child, which is pretty disgusting.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Thank you!!! Clearly someone from Dallas would not understand the brutal NYC/east coast winter we just had.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kim Kardashian & North West Have Cutest Convo Ever In Must-See Video -

 See more at: http://www.toofab.com/2015/09/17/no...e-west-yeezy-show-video/#sthash.Usa1zTus.dpuf

I get the biggest kick outta the comment section.
​


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> Thank you!!! Clearly someone from Dallas would not understand the brutal NYC/east coast winter we just had.




Yeah this is judgemental and snarky

You don't know me and you make a lot of assumptions. You have no clue where I have lived before Dallas or my traveling for work or anything about me. Yet you assume I don't know what cold is to tear down an opinion you don't agree with.


----------



## redney

Remember when Kim was filmed leaving a building but she had forgotten North inside and had to turn around, go back inside and get her? Sure, she's a "good parent" alright.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hahahhahaha

Pug Recreates Sexiest Kim Kardashian Selfies, Internet Can't Tell Who's Who



























http://rapidtwitter.com/posts/105508


----------



## B. Jara

Coach Lover Too said:


> I don't like either one of them so nothing they do will please me.
> There, I admitted it.




[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BadAzzBish

coach lover too said:


> hahahhahaha
> 
> pug recreates sexiest kim kardashian selfies, internet can't tell who's who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rapidtwitter.com/posts/105508



:d


----------



## White Orchid

Actually, Kim's new nose is almost identical to that adorable Pug.  Difference being, it actually suits the Pug.



Coach Lover Too said:


> hahahhahaha
> 
> Pug Recreates Sexiest Kim Kardashian Selfies, Internet Can't Tell Who's Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rapidtwitter.com/posts/105508


----------



## Peachysweet2013

All I'll add to the convo is that you are not supposed to strap a kid into a car seat with a coat on.  In the even of a crash, the straps will compress the coat making the fit of the straps in the seat looser than it should be.  So that might be why she went to the car with no coat on.  However, I do wrap my kids in a blanket when they are small to get them from door to car.  And secondly, it does snow in Dallas and gets pretty cold.  Last year it hit 15 degrees outside.  I know we are Texans but that's still pretty chilly.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> If I was a teacher at the school, yes I would have said something to your friend.
> 
> I once called the cops on a woman walking in front of me who slapped her 2yr old so hard to the ground because she was walking to slow. Also said something to a woman who punched her daughter in the head once. I don't play when it comes to kids around me. They can't speak/defend themselves, so I will say something for them.



Thank you for doing this. Coming from someone who had a violent mother, I always wished someone would intervene. But she never got violent in public, can't imagine what some of these kids go through in private.


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Thank you for doing this. Coming from someone who had a violent mother, I always wished someone would intervene. But she never got violent in public, can't imagine what some of these kids go through in private.





That makes me so sad to read. I've never had the experience personally but of course we have all seen on TV or movies were a child is being abused and their little faces are just begging for someone to say something/do something to help them. and people of course think it's none of their business. You're right we can't even imagine what these kids go through and private!


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> That makes me so sad to read. I've never had the experience personally but of course we have all seen on TV or movies were a child is being abused and their little faces are just begging for someone to say something/do something to help them. and people of course think it's none of their business. You're right we can't even imagine what these kids go through and private!



I think kids know that something is wrong, but their minds are not fully formed for them to realize they have the option to speak out. My experience with my mother made me a very strong person, I fought back as soon as I was tall enough to. Ended up cutting her out of my life 10 years ago. But I had a childhood friend who was also abused by her mom, and she goes running back to her. It's so sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

Coach Lover Too said:


> hahahhahaha
> 
> Pug Recreates Sexiest Kim Kardashian Selfies, Internet Can't Tell Who's Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rapidtwitter.com/posts/105508



Smh


----------



## lanasyogamama

Coach Lover Too said:


> hahahhahaha
> 
> Pug Recreates Sexiest Kim Kardashian Selfies, Internet Can't Tell Who's Who
> 
> http://rapidtwitter.com/posts/105508



Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Thank you for doing this. Coming from someone who had a violent mother, I always wished someone would intervene. But she never got violent in public, can't imagine what some of these kids go through in private.



I'm sorry  I am sure it made you stronger and a better person.


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Pug Recreates Sexiest Kim Kardashian Selfies, Internet Can't Tell Who's Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rapidtwitter.com/posts/105508




" dead "


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> I think kids know that something is wrong, but their minds are not fully formed for them to realize they have the option to speak out. My experience with my mother made me a very strong person, I fought back as soon as I was tall enough to. Ended up cutting her out of my life 10 years ago. But I had a childhood friend who was also abused by her mom, and she goes running back to her. It's so sad.




I'm sorry. But good riddance to that woman! I hate it when people say blood is ticker than water. Well, literally it is, figuratively it's not!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

BadAzzBish said:


> :d





White Orchid said:


> Actually, Kim's new nose is almost identical to that adorable Pug.  Difference being, it actually suits the Pug.





uhpharm01 said:


> Smh





lanasyogamama said:


> Thanks for the laugh!





chowlover2 said:


> " dead "



The one that really cracked me up was where the pug has his tongue stickin' out!


----------



## bagsforme

Coach Lover Too said:


> hahahhahaha
> 
> Pug Recreates Sexiest Kim Kardashian Selfies, Internet Can't Tell Who's Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rapidtwitter.com/posts/105508





  that is to funny!!


----------



## lizmil

I had a  memorable meltdown in public once with oldest son.  Was totally in the wrong.   Over something stupid. It happens, apologized to him and the people where it happened.  Son and I are fine today 20 yrs later.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bagsforme said:


> that is to funny!!



Glad you liked it!


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Saw this on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Well if they have to resort to campaign signs like that one, I just need to make sure my car is clean.


----------



## Jikena

So I came across some Paris Hilton/Kim K moments from Paris' show and I was wondering if you guys knew from which show it was coming from and where I can find the episodes or the specific moments where Kim are in them ? I just want to see how she was at the time and see Paris talk badly to her. xD

Edit : Apparently they're all fake... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/08/paris-hilton-kim-kardashian-simple-life_n_7021894.html 
I had seen them before and always thought they were real.


----------



## nastasja

Jikena said:


> Edit : Apparently they're all fake... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/08/paris-hilton-kim-kardashian-simple-life_n_7021894.html
> I had seen them before and always thought they were real.




At least that was fun to see how normal Kim used to look.


----------



## VickyB

I gotta give Paris a little credit for still looking pretty much the same. If she's had work done, it's very subtle.


----------



## AEGIS

35 seconds outside last winter was brutal.  If you didn't experience it, you can't really speak on how cold it was.  As an adult I tried to spend as little time outdoors as possible and covered every inch of my body.  It was the one time in my life I wished for a burka.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> Well if they have to resort to campaign signs like that one, I just need to make sure my car is clean.


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm sorry. But good riddance to that woman! I hate it when people say blood is ticker than water. Well, literally it is, figuratively it's not!



I hate that, too. For one, if you feel you have to distance yourself from someone for your own well-being, people telling you, "But they're family" doesn't mean anything, other than the person who is treating you like crap is family, so they're supposed to have your best interests at heart and they don't. 

As a retort, you can tell them they're using the phrase wrong, and that it has nothing to do with family. 

The original phrase was "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb," which means "The bond between comrades is stronger even than your family allegiances. _Nothing brings dudes together like bathing in the blood of the enemy!"

When we say that "blood is thicker than water," we're using the term "blood" in the same sense as "blood relations," or people in our immediate family. Typically, it's used as a means to shame family members who side with friends over their parents or siblings, and you'll hear it used by Mafia members who want to remind each other that their allegiance to the Family is all that matters.

But if "blood" is referring to blood relations, then what the hell is the "water" supposed to refer to? Well, we can trace this back to an earlier proverb, which was that "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb." Which means we've actually got it backward -- the "water of the womb," or our family relationships, is not as strong as the "blood of the covenant."

Rather than "blood" shared by family, the original interpretation of the term was literal blood. In other words, the blood that is shed by soldiers on the battlefield makes for stronger bonds than those of the family you happened by chance to be born into. It was also used in reference to "blood covenants" that people used to make, which involved cutting each other and mixing their blood together in a more hardcore version of the modern pinkie swear._

Source: http://www.cracked.com/article_20251_the-5-most-frequently-misused-proverbs.html


----------



## pinktailcat

caitlin1214 said:


> I hate that, too. For one, if you feel you have to distance yourself from someone for your own well-being, people telling you, "But they're family" doesn't mean anything, other than the person who is treating you like crap is family, so they're supposed to have your best interests at heart and they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> As a retort, you can tell them they're using the phrase wrong, and that it has nothing to do with family.
> 
> 
> 
> The original phrase was "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb," which means "The bond between comrades is stronger even than your family allegiances. _Nothing brings dudes together like bathing in the blood of the enemy!"
> 
> 
> 
> When we say that "blood is thicker than water," we're using the term "blood" in the same sense as "blood relations," or people in our immediate family. Typically, it's used as a means to shame family members who side with friends over their parents or siblings, and you'll hear it used by Mafia members who want to remind each other that their allegiance to the Family is all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> But if "blood" is referring to blood relations, then what the hell is the "water" supposed to refer to? Well, we can trace this back to an earlier proverb, which was that "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb." Which means we've actually got it backward -- the "water of the womb," or our family relationships, is not as strong as the "blood of the covenant."
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than "blood" shared by family, the original interpretation of the term was literal blood. In other words, the blood that is shed by soldiers on the battlefield makes for stronger bonds than those of the family you happened by chance to be born into. It was also used in reference to "blood covenants" that people used to make, which involved cutting each other and mixing their blood together in a more hardcore version of the modern pinkie swear._
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cracked.com/article_20251_the-5-most-frequently-misused-proverbs.html




I did not expect to learn something like this here lol thank u!


----------



## tweegy

Well well well anyone else saw the preview for the their new season... Guess we'll see their side of the story with Caitlyn and Scott. Eeep!


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> I hate that, too. For one, if you feel you have to distance yourself from someone for your own well-being, people telling you, "But they're family" doesn't mean anything, other than the person who is treating you like crap is family, so they're supposed to have your best interests at heart and they don't.
> 
> *As a retort, you can tell them they're using the phrase wrong, and that it has nothing to do with family.
> *
> The original phrase was "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb," which means "The bond between comrades is stronger even than your family allegiances. _Nothing brings dudes together like bathing in the blood of the enemy!"
> 
> When we say that "blood is thicker than water," we're using the term "blood" in the same sense as "blood relations," or people in our immediate family. Typically, it's used as a means to shame family members who side with friends over their parents or siblings, and you'll hear it used by Mafia members who want to remind each other that their allegiance to the Family is all that matters.
> 
> But if "blood" is referring to blood relations, then what the hell is the "water" supposed to refer to? Well, we can trace this back to an earlier proverb, which was that "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb." Which means we've actually got it backward -- the "water of the womb," or our family relationships, is not as strong as the "blood of the covenant."
> 
> Rather than "blood" shared by family, the original interpretation of the term was literal blood. In other words, the blood that is shed by soldiers on the battlefield makes for stronger bonds than those of the family you happened by chance to be born into. It was also used in reference to "blood covenants" that people used to make, which involved cutting each other and mixing their blood together in a more hardcore version of the modern pinkie swear._
> 
> Source: http://www.cracked.com/article_20251_the-5-most-frequently-misused-proverbs.html


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> Well well well anyone else saw the preview for the their new season... Guess we'll see their side of the story with Caitlyn and Scott. Eeep!



Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has three more months to go until her son is born.

But Kim Kardashian looked nearly ready to pop on Sunday as she went to Cafe Habana in Malibu with husband Kanye West.

The 34-year-old reality star wore a super tight mauve tank dress that left little to the imagination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-steps-Kanye-West-Malibu.html#ixzz3mKr6NIrk


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Kim's baby bump is constantly changing sizes.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't think her belly is that big to be honest.  She just spread out sideways - like around her hips and of course that thing called a butt.


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh, I just noticed you can see her weave in the first photo.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Lol you ladies don't miss a beat!


----------



## White Orchid

I'm annoying like that.  Even in real life lol.


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Ugh, I just noticed you can see her weave in the first photo.




That weave is bad!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I'm just comparing her baby bump here to what she looked like at Kayne's so called "fashion show".


----------



## Encore Hermes

What type or how much of a
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 hair piece is she wearing?


----------



## blackkitty4378

AEGIS said:


> 35 seconds outside last winter was brutal.  *If you didn't experience it, you can't really speak on how cold it was.*  As an adult I tried to spend as little time outdoors as possible and covered every inch of my body.  It was the one time in my life I wished for a burka.





Opinions are irrelevant in this matter if you haven't experienced it. Plus, the amount of degrees it is means nothing until you add the wind chill factor.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

blackkitty4378 said:


> Opinions are irrelevant in this matter if you haven't experienced it. Plus, the amount of degrees it is means nothing until you add the wind chill factor.




As you share your opinion. You have no idea what I have experienced in regards to cold weather and wind chill factor. Certainly assuming a lot about people you don't know. 

Just to put this to rest, I have family in New Hampshire and go there every Christmas. So stop telling me I don't know what cold is.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Dallas_Girl said:


> As you share your opinion. You have no idea what I have experienced in regards to cold weather and wind chill factor. Certainly assuming a lot about people you don't know.
> 
> Just to put this to rest, I have family in New Hampshire and go there every Christmas. So stop telling me I don't know what cold is.



Did I say I was talking to you? You're the one making assumptions.


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> I hate that, too. For one, if you feel you have to distance yourself from someone for your own well-being, people telling you, "But they're family" doesn't mean anything, other than the person who is treating you like crap is family, so they're supposed to have your best interests at heart and they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> As a retort, you can tell them they're using the phrase wrong, and that it has nothing to do with family.
> 
> 
> 
> The original phrase was "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb," which means "The bond between comrades is stronger even than your family allegiances. _Nothing brings dudes together like bathing in the blood of the enemy!"
> 
> 
> 
> When we say that "blood is thicker than water," we're using the term "blood" in the same sense as "blood relations," or people in our immediate family. Typically, it's used as a means to shame family members who side with friends over their parents or siblings, and you'll hear it used by Mafia members who want to remind each other that their allegiance to the Family is all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> But if "blood" is referring to blood relations, then what the hell is the "water" supposed to refer to? Well, we can trace this back to an earlier proverb, which was that "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb." Which means we've actually got it backward -- the "water of the womb," or our family relationships, is not as strong as the "blood of the covenant."
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than "blood" shared by family, the original interpretation of the term was literal blood. In other words, the blood that is shed by soldiers on the battlefield makes for stronger bonds than those of the family you happened by chance to be born into. It was also used in reference to "blood covenants" that people used to make, which involved cutting each other and mixing their blood together in a more hardcore version of the modern pinkie swear._
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cracked.com/article_20251_the-5-most-frequently-misused-proverbs.html




Wow!!! I didn't know that. The original proverb and meaning make more sense. Because for me family is just people you happen to share blood with. Lol. Thank you for the explanation, Doll!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Veiny pregnancy boobs aren't sexy.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Ugh, I just noticed you can see her weave in the first photo.





you sure can. that is just sloppy.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Veiny pregnancy boobs aren't sexy.


 
Truth. Someone needs to tell Kanye that.


----------



## maddie66

I am so appalled by what she has done to her face that I can't even make it to her hair, body or clothes.


----------



## Stansy

Funny, the "peasant's rule" my grandma always stated clearly doens't apply on Kim:

When a woman is pregnant and you can see it from behind (because the bump is wide), it's a girl.
When a woman is pregnant and you cannot see it from behind (because the bump just peaks out to the front) it's a boy.

Judging from Kim from the behind she ought to be pregnant with triplet girls...


----------



## absolutpink

bisousx said:


> Thank you for doing this. Coming from someone who had a violent mother, I always wished someone would intervene. But she never got violent in public, can't imagine what some of these kids go through in private.



I agree. I was always hoping that someone would notice and help me somehow, but no one ever did.


----------



## bisousx

absolutpink said:


> I agree. I was always hoping that someone would notice and help me somehow, but no one ever did.


----------



## *spoiled*

I'm sorry you two had to go through that.  *hugs*  What are some signs that we can look for?  To be honest, I have two little ones and I am always so caught up in them, I don't pay attention to what another mother is doing.  Maybe I should.


----------



## bisousx

*spoiled* said:


> I'm sorry you two had to go through that.  *hugs*  What are some signs that we can look for?  To be honest, I have two little ones and I am always so caught up in them, I don't pay attention to what another mother is doing.  Maybe I should.




Eh.. my mom was the queen of saving face, so she played Good Mom in public. I didn't say anything to anyone including my dad, until I was well into my teens. If a parent is out of control and willing to lose their sh!t in public, I fear for what's to come when the kids are at home with no eyes watching. But thank you everyone for the hugs, even though I've put all that way past me, it's nice to know there are people looking out for each other.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


>


LOL!



White Orchid said:


> Ugh, I just noticed you can see her weave in the first photo.





jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^Lol you ladies don't miss a beat!



They really do!

I always have to go back and see what they pick out.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> As you share your opinion. You have no idea what I have experienced in regards to cold weather and wind chill factor. Certainly assuming a lot about people you don't know.
> 
> Just to put this to rest, I have family in New Hampshire and go there every Christmas. So stop telling me I don't know what cold is.


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


>



Ikr


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> So I came across some Paris Hilton/Kim K moments from Paris' show and I was wondering if you guys knew from which show it was coming from and where I can find the episodes or the specific moments where Kim are in them ? I just want to see how she was at the time and see Paris talk badly to her. xD
> 
> Edit : Apparently they're all fake... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/08/paris-hilton-kim-kardashian-simple-life_n_7021894.html
> I had seen them before and always thought they were real.


----------



## labelwhore04

ByeKitty said:


>




 That's amazing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kimmy needs to do a better job at blending those sew ins...your track should never be exposed...it defeats the purpose.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye out with North and Penelope in Calabasas. (September 18)

via tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

How many months apart are North and Penelope?


----------



## Sasha2012

lanasyogamama said:


> How many months apart are North and Penelope?



11 months.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Why are the barefoot?  Is this where their dance class is?


----------



## redney

Wait, wut. Kanye is photographed with North. And Penelope? Hm. Two things:

1. Those must be the nannies behind him.
2. PMK must be reading this thread when posters were saying Kanye is never around his kid.


----------



## charmesh

redney said:


> Wait, wut. Kanye is photographed with North. And Penelope? Hm. Two things:
> 
> 1. Those must be the nannies behind him.
> 2. PMK must be reading this thread when posters were saying Kanye is never around his kid.


Yup, those are nannies. The one in the don't shop, adopt tshirt is Penelope's nanny. You can often see her in the background or off to the side of photos of Kourtney with the kids.


----------



## CherryKitty

Caught an episode of KUWTK today while I was home sick. Noticed something about that almost car accident, when they were driving to the airport in Montana.

North was in the car when that happened. Kim was very emotional and upset, but only thought of herself. She was crying about not wearing her seatbelt (whose ****ing fault is that?!) and how *she *almost died. At no point did she express her concern for her child. Even when on the phone with Kanye, she talked about how scared she was. Not that it's surprising, but what a selfish priss. Sometimes I almost think, "Wow, Kim seems to be level-headed, maybe not as bad as perceived." then I'm reminded that I'm clearly insane.


----------



## Junkenpo

Poor North's arm is all twisted backwards while Kanye's holding it.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Something about these photos is just so I don't know. How much do you want to bet he just holds his daughter's hand for the pap walk then once he gets into the car the nannies take over completely. We can never judge with 100% accuracy but if you look at the body language Kourtney has with her kids it's a lot different than the body language that Kim and Kanye have with North. Kourtney seems to have much more of a connection. My *opinion*!


----------



## redney

blackkitty4378 said:


> Something about these photos is just so I don't know. How much do you want to bet he just holds his daughter's hand for the pap walk then once he gets into the car the nannies take over completely. We can never judge with 100% accuracy but if you look at the body language Kourtney has with her kids it's a lot different than the body language that Kim and Kanye have with North. Kourtney seems to have much more of a connection. My *opinion*!



I agree with your opinion! Spot on!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


>



Why is this funny?


----------



## qudz104

This is the first time Kanye has been on uncle duty right? I'm sure I've never seen a pic of him with P before and def not both of them by himself (minus the nannies)


----------



## redney

qudz104 said:


> This is the first time Kanye has been on uncle duty right? I'm sure I've never seen a pic of him with P before and def not both of them by himself (minus the nannies)



The nannies are there, right behind him. He'd never do solo with one child, much less 2.


----------



## Wildflower22

Those little girls are so adorable!!! I used to be a nanny in high school for three kids under 7 because their mom was at school. It went fine! I feel it's so unnecessary to only go out and about with the nannies. What about all the precious time you get one on one with your baby? I don't understand these people.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why is this funny?



I chuckled that the conversation was still going in between the weave pics and then ultimately ended with an annual visit to New Hampshire.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North looks so much like Ye, I see more of him in her than Kim. She's adorable.


----------



## BadAzzBish

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> North looks so much like Ye, I see more of him in her than Kim. She's adorable.



I think she is the perfect mix of both her parents. Hopefully just physically though and not personality wise.


----------



## ByeKitty

I agree... North doesn't need a paternity test, but it's also very obvious who her mother is... She's adorable and seems to have a lot of personality. I hope she'll manage to retain that, unlike her mother.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sasha2012 said:


> 11 months.



Thanks.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Aww look at Kanye doing a pap walk with two kids and two nannies, how sweet  We all know it will be a cold day in hell before this self absorbed douche will spend time alone with his daughter without a nanny let alone with two kids at a time. And why is he holding North's hand so awkwardly, it's twisted.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

San Diego (September 22)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know if it's just the pregnancy but wow, her ps/cs on her face is _really_ showing. Also, those shoes are making my feet ache just looking at them.

The rest of the outfit is actually flattering though (considering I don't know how hot it is in San Diego today)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love what Khloe is wearing, & Kim's makeup looks good.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

The Photoshopping is horrible. Those ankles/feet, so bad


----------



## flyygal

I found this on the gram [emoji12][emoji13][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kim*: &#8220;ROAD TRIPPIN'&#8221;








*Kim*: &#8220;Just a cute situation!!! Family time!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#8221;





via instagram


----------



## White Orchid

Kris's face in that Instagram pic, ugh.  What on earth did she do to her nose?!?!

Kim's outfit is the first flattering one I've seen to date.  Her face is another thing altogether.


----------



## berrydiva

I thought the tire in that second pic was Kim's butt for a second.


----------



## redney

She wears the strangest get up for a road trip with the kids.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Look at all the (non pap) people laughing in the back




Just jared





Just jared
Just one more 
Where did they get the robes


----------



## Jeanek

The people in the back of the pictures who aren't paid to be there look like they're just laughing at them! They must look so pretentious and overblown irl. They're so trashy and fake


----------



## pixiejenna

Encore Hermes said:


> Look at all the (non pap) people laughing in the back
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/kardashian-road/north-west-penelop-disick-hold-hands-on-family-road-trip-17.jpg
> Just jared
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/kardashian-road/north-west-penelop-disick-hold-hands-on-family-road-trip-13.jpg
> Just jared
> Just one more
> Where did they get the robes
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/kardashian-road/north-west-penelop-disick-hold-hands-on-family-road-trip-27.jpg



If I saw their faces irl and the outfits they wear I'm sure I'd be laughing too. I'd probably be rolling around on the ground in a hysterical fit of laughter.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jeanek said:


> The people in the back of the pictures who aren't paid to be there look like they're just laughing at them! They must look so pretentious and overblown irl. They're so trashy and fake







pixiejenna said:


> If I saw their faces irl and the outfits they wear I'm sure I'd be laughing too. I'd probably be rolling around on the ground in a hysterical fit of laughter.




But if course Kim thinks they're just haters.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm so happy to see North and Penelope getting along so well... They remind me of me and my cousin, and we're still close!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They're so cute holding hands across the car like that.


----------



## Jikena

Bwahaha Kim posted a picture of a shooting she did (when not pregnant). 
https://instagram.com/p/7-3_bbOS94/
 Does she really think she has that waist ? Even the hips are photoshopped.


----------



## TinksDelite

My Pregnancy's Going Just Swell... Thanks for Asking                               







*Kim Kardashian*'s  learned a thing or two about fighting inflation ... of her ankles  during pregnancy -- and let's just say she won't get fooled again.
 Kim cruised out of her San Diego hotel and for once, chose comfort  over fashion ... because in full public view she was wearing fuzzy  slippers.
 Looks like the run of the mill, hotel spa-issued slippers too -- and NOT couture!
 There's a very simple reason why roughly 6-months pregnant Kim is dressing down. Who can forget the great ankle crisis of 2013? 





Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/23/kim-kardashian-swollen-feet-pregnant/#ixzz3mblFFMvY


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's really going to have to be careful. Considering that most women put on their water weight in the last six weeks of pregnancy, dressing comfortably and looking after her circulation should be a big concern as she has so long to go.

Embrace comfy sandals and maxi-dresses Kim. Dang.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji53] yeeah I'm not finding tmz funny cracking on Kim here.. I hope she's not having pre elampsia again. At 6 mths dunno if she's suppose to swell so soon.


----------



## Sarni

I don't feel bad for her or any Kardashian. They open themselves up to ridicule every day and it always amazes me that they don't get bad press more often but I know that is thanks to PMK and the mighty $$$.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, that looks so uncomfortable, and she has a long way to go.  I hope she can put herself and her baby ahead of her and Kanye's egos.


----------



## tweegy

lanasyogamama said:


> Ugh, that looks so uncomfortable, and she has a long way to go.  I hope she can put herself and her baby ahead of her and Kanye's egos.




Yeh I feel very uncomfortable for her..


----------



## White Orchid

Tweegy goin' soft


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian gave her swollen ankles a rest from high heels while San Diego on Wednesday.

The pregnant reality TV star was spotted shuffling out of a hotel in white slippers with her daughter North West in tow. 

It seems she'd been wearing strappy shoes earlier in the day that had left clear marks on her ankles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-ankles-break-trip-North.html#ixzz3mcaiRjG3


----------



## White Orchid

Zero sympathy from me.  Zee-Ro.  You're meant to learn from your mistakes.  Unless you're of course stupid.  Or vain.  Or in her case, both.  Such a dumb b!sh.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She is glammed up and is covering up so I assume they called the paps.


----------



## JessicaKate89

White Orchid said:


> Zero sympathy from me.  Zee-Ro.  You're meant to learn from your mistakes.  Unless you're of course stupid.  Or vain.  Or in her case, both.  Such a dumb b!sh.




She should have learned when she had pre eclampsia the first time? Right..... You don't get it from wearing heels.


----------



## CherryKitty

Being a mom certainly doesn't mean having to be frumpy or unstylish. But it does mean being conscientious of what is good for carrying your unborn child. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> She is glammed up and is covering up so I assume they called the paps.



Yup. Even swollen feet and ankles can be a storyline to keep her in the tabloids.


----------



## VickyB

This little piggy went to market........


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Tweegy goin' soft




Nope, I had pre elampsia. It's just not a funny topic.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is one of the most photographed children in the world, gets to travel in private jets and lives in a $20m mansion.

But North West still has the same cravings as any other two-year-old.

On Wednesday Kim Kardashian shared a photo of her daughter enjoying a red lollipop while visiting her father Kanye West's office. The photo appeared to have been taken during New York Fashion Week, where the rapper showed his second Yeezy clothing collection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-dressing-like-office.html#ixzz3mfI0vC3e


----------



## bag-mania

She looks happier with that lollipop than when she's with either of her parents.


----------



## Swanky

That's me when I eat sour patch kids


----------



## solange

Encore Hermes said:


> She is glammed up and is covering up so I assume they called the paps.



It kind of looked like she tried to sneak out the side door after the filmed lunch with her sister.  She was managing her strappy heels in the glam pictures for the pre-meal pap stroll earlier.


----------



## solange

tweegy said:


> Nope, I had pre elampsia. It's just not a funny topic.



Hugs


----------



## berrydiva

North looks adorable. 


She has no hairline already. Sad. Someone need to explain to Kim that her child has ethnic hair...that pulled back top bun everyday is not a good look.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Nope, I had pre elampsia. It's just not a funny topic.




You're not kidding! My cousin had it, you can die!

Kim needs to be home with her feet up, not wearing heels doing pap strolls.


----------



## Lounorada

If her ankles/feet are that swollen then they must feel uncomfortable, maybe even painful. It's pathetic that she clearly does/wears everything Kanye tells her.
No one on this earth would be telling me to wear heels if I was pregnant and swollen like Kim is.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> If her ankles/feet are that swollen then they must feel uncomfortable, maybe even painful. *It's pathetic that she clearly does/wears everything Kanye tells her.*
> No one on this earth would be telling me to wear heels if I was pregnant and swollen like Kim is.



I think he advises when she is papped with him but not when they are apart but saying he styles her is PR for 2 reasons.  Makes him appear like he is active in the marriage when we don't see them together much, and also takes fashion blame off her and puts on him. 
Oh snap, 3 things, Kanye is kontroling.


----------



## shiny_things

Yeah, I'm not going to be picking on her for her body doing what bodies do when they're pregnant. Her fashion choices, however, are fair game.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> North looks adorable.
> 
> 
> She has no hairline already. Sad. Someone need to explain to Kim that her child has ethnic hair...that pulled back top bun everyday is not a good look.



Yes! And wish they'd dress her like a little kid, not like some monochromatic advertisement for Kanye's boring clothing line.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

chowlover2 said:


> You're not kidding! My cousin had it, you can die!
> 
> Kim needs to be home with her feet up, not wearing heels doing pap strolls.



I had it too. They gave my then husband a 40% chance of me surviving the delivery


----------



## White Orchid

Sheesh.  No one is picking on the illness.  But I'm sorry, if you're at risk from getting it, and you choose to put vanity in front on your freakin' health by courting the paps with your spandexed self and high heels, I don't give a flying hoot what happens to you.  To your unborn child, yes, I care, but for you, not an iota of sympathy.  No "Poor Kimmy" from me, not ever.  And repeat I don't care if that sees her on death's door.  She's contributed nothing to humanity, so it would be no loss.  Sound harsh?  Lol, you betcha.


----------



## pukasonqo

her priorities are wrong; she should be taking it easy and making sure both herself and the baby are doing well than risking an early delivery and or complications from pre eclampsia
she is lucky she has money, can get good medical care while so many women in developing countries are at risk while pregnant and many have to work and care for other children...


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> I think he advises when she is papped with him but not when they are apart but saying he styles her is PR for 2 reasons.  Makes him appear like he is active in the marriage when we don't see them together much, and also takes fashion blame off her and puts on him.
> Oh snap, 3 things, Kanye is kontroling.


 
No matter who styles Kim daily, I guess Kanye has the final say... on everything. 
I imagine, she must have a 'stylist' there with her on a daily basis, they pick an atrocious outfit, she sends a pic to Kanye before she leaves the house, he says he approves and if he doesn't approve she must change... into an even more atrocious, hideous outfit.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

chowlover2 said:


> You're not kidding! My cousin had it, you can die!
> 
> Kim needs to be home with her feet up, not wearing heels doing pap strolls.




We almost lost my aunt and cousin to pre-e (at the time they were calling it toxemia). My aunt and baby was in ICU for weeks. And she had tripled in size due to swelling. It was such an awful thing to see.


----------



## shiny_things

This article really shows how much work she's had done. she was so naturally pretty and full of life. I think if she had left herself alone she would be the best she could look, compared to what she is now.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodwa...id-eight-years-ago-that-shed-never#.gpppbVzNA


----------



## Encore Hermes

shiny_things said:


> This article really shows how much work she's had done. she was so naturally pretty and full of life. I think if she had left herself alone she would be the best she could look, compared to what she is now.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodwa...id-eight-years-ago-that-shed-never#.gpppbVzNA


 memories~~~~~


----------



## saira1214

Didn't Kim say that her doctor told her that she could die if she had another baby?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She is one of the most photographed children in the world, gets to travel in private jets and lives in a $20m mansion.
> 
> But North West still has the same cravings as any other two-year-old.
> 
> On Wednesday Kim Kardashian shared a photo of her daughter enjoying a red lollipop while visiting her father Kanye West's office. The photo appeared to have been taken during New York Fashion Week, where the rapper showed his second Yeezy clothing collection.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-dressing-like-office.html#ixzz3mfI0vC3e



 

North looks like me when I have peach o rings. I grin from ear to ear.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Sheesh.  No one is picking on the illness.  But I'm sorry, if you're at risk from getting it, and you choose to put vanity in front on your freakin' health by courting the paps with your spandexed self and high heels, I don't give a flying hoot what happens to you.  To your unborn child, yes, I care, but for you, not an iota of sympathy.  No "Poor Kimmy" from me, not ever.  And repeat I don't care if that sees her on death's door.  She's contributed nothing to humanity, so it would be no loss.  Sound harsh?  Lol, you betcha.




Oh I know you weren't making fun of the illness WO. I know you were in jest. Just saying why I wouldn't.


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Oh I know you weren't making fun of the illness WO. I know you were in jest. Just saying why I wouldn't.



Now worries bish.  We iz good


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> Sheesh.  No one is picking on the illness.  But I'm sorry, if you're at risk from getting it, and you choose to put vanity in front on your freakin' health by courting the paps with your spandexed self and high heels, I don't give a flying hoot what happens to you.  To your unborn child, yes, I care, but for you, not an iota of sympathy.*  No "Poor Kimmy" from me, not ever.  And repeat I don't care if that sees her on death's door.  She's contributed nothing to humanity, so it would be no loss. * Sound harsh?  Lol, you betcha.





Yup. Same here


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> North looks like me when I have peach o rings. I grin from ear to ear.



Switch the lollipop for a bag of m&m's and her expression was exactly what it was like when my dad got them for my brother and me!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Now worries bish.  We iz good




[emoji111]&#127996;[emoji9]


----------



## anabg

flyygal said:


> I found this on the gram [emoji12][emoji13][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3136467




Funniest thing I have read all week!


----------



## Crystalina

Encore Hermes said:


> memories~~~~~
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2015-09/24/6/enhanced/webdr10/anigif_enhanced-3601-1443092193-12.gif




Wow, she was soooo much prettier before all her stupid plastic surgery.

She's ruined her looks!


----------



## AEGIS

North looks so sad.


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> memories~~~~~
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2015-09/24/6/enhanced/webdr10/anigif_enhanced-3601-1443092193-12.gif



lmao...well kim had the last laugh


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> lmao...well kim had the last laugh




Did she?  Being married to Kanye doesn't seem like a laugh riot.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2015/09/kanye-west-yeezy-season-2-interview

*Exclusive: Kanye West Talks Yeezy Season 2, Presidential Run, and Sweatshirts*

Outside the Mercer hotel at 4:30 P.M. on Wednesday, September 16, the scene was chaos, with squads of paparazzi and camera-phone-wielding fans tumbling into the cobbled SoHo streets. Inside, the object of their attention lay stretched across a sofa in a corner of the crowded lobby and appeared to sleep. Four hours earlier, Kanye West had unveiled the second season of his Yeezy clothing line at a live New York show that was also streamed to 40 movie theaters across the globe, and seven days of round-the-clock preparations had caught up with him. As West readily acknowledges, the Yeezy concept is in its early stages, but with its muted color palette, insistent focus on elevating everyday staples like sweatshirts and army jackets, and diverse cast of models, his presentation was much closer to the way we live now than many of the more established shows that took place during New York Fashion Week. West opened his eyes, greeted a reporter, and began to talk about the lessons he&#8217;s learned in design, his long-awaited new album, and his presidential plans. His words were as provocative as ever, but they were delivered with a striking calm. For now, at least, he seems content to be the still center of the storm.

*Vanity Fair: Was it harder or easier this time?*

Kanye West: It was calmer.

*Was that deliberate?*

Yeah, we just wanted to have a really Zen vibe in the studio and backstage. The team has worked together longer now, plus we have a few new recruits. But it was equally hard, it&#8217;s always hard. It always takes so many hours. I slept at the studio and I would have dreams or nightmares about the look board.

*When did you start working on this collection?*

The day after the last collection. Like, right now I&#8217;m thinking about Season 3. It&#8217;s a long, long run. Unfortunately for me, I have a lot of visibility on my side which has tended to be a thing that creates a distraction to the creative process, like paparazzi showing up at my office in Calabasas. But I almost feel I&#8217;m growing just like my daughter. I hear my daughter start to say exactly what she wants and to finish sentences and I think it&#8217;s like that. Like, maybe I got to finish a couple more sentences in the second one than in the first one.

*How do you juggle designing a collection with everything else you have going on?*

It&#8217;s family first. And then when I work on music, I&#8217;ll sequester myself and work on it with a team of three, four, or five really focused experts for two weeks at a time. And then with apparel, the office is right across from my house, so I go to the office every day.

*So is it two separate teams for music and apparel or are they interconnected?*

Of course, when we do music for the [fashion] show, I use my music guys. When we&#8217;re lighting the show, I use my lighting guy that I use for the tour. And Vanessa [Beecroft, the conceptual artist who choreographs the Yeezy shows] deftly weaves through what we do for music performances and also for the performance we did today.

*I&#8217;d like to talk about the performance. It was very deliberate the way it started with the group of very blonde people in beige tones, and then it built and the last few groups of models were all black. Could that be read as any kind of political statement or was that just to create a visual story?*

It had nothing to do with race. It was only colors of human beings and the way these palettes of people work together and really just stressing the importance of color, the importance of that to our sanity, these Zen, monochrome palettes. I&#8217;ve stayed in a Claudio Silvestrin apartment since I was 26, and I love those types of palettes and that&#8217;s my opinion. And I have this opportunity to work with amazing professionals to get this painting across. I want it to become more of a moving painting than a political statement or a fashion statement. This is strictly . . . not strictly, you can take it how you want; obviously I&#8217;m a very socially charged human being. But at the end of the day, I&#8217;m just simply an artist trying to express myself, trying to finish my sentences just like my daughter can.

*In terms of the soundtrack, was there a reason you chose that particular song, &#8220;Fade&#8221;?*

We had a couple options and I just thought it sounded good against the people. For the 40 theaters across the globe, for the kids that all went to see it in theaters, I thought they&#8217;d be happy to hear some new music. I&#8217;ve been doing that [making a new album] too. That&#8217;s like a sonic landscape, a two-year painting. That song I played has been a year and a half in the making and it may be still a year from being complete. But it was to let people get a glimpse at the painting.

*I know we&#8217;re here to talk about the fashion, but people are just a little bit interested in the album. It could be another year?*

I&#8217;m not sure. I&#8217;m not worried about the years. I&#8217;m worried about the life and the body of work that I can put out while I&#8217;m breathing.

*There was a continuation in terms of the clothes. It wasn&#8217;t a 180-degree turn like some designers do each season. Why is it important to you to develop in that way?*

I&#8217;m not trying to particularly give a design opinion. I have friends who are designers who are so amazingly prolific that if I was even to try to step into that territory, I&#8217;d be completely crushed. But there&#8217;s something about the way clothes fit and feel and the emotion that they give you and the details of them that I&#8217;ve been passionate about and addicted to since I was five years old. And now it&#8217;s just taking a vintage sample from Bob Melet [owner of Melet Mercantile, a vintage-fashion resource] and wondering who was the genius behind this track jacket from 1975?

How did they do that? What zipper are they using? How do we make our proposition more authentic? This is a sportswear concept and sportswear is less than 100 years old. If we&#8217;re lucky, we live 100 years. Sportswear is less than 100 years old, so we are in the middle of the expression right now for what this will say for human existence. There&#8217;s something that the Romans, they presented, that the Egyptians, they presented. With us, we have a time now that&#8217;s a mix between music, the advent of rock &#8217;n&#8217; roll to hip-hop, the 808 drum machine, the concept of tennis shoes or the sweatshirt. Where can that go?

*That loose silhouette, combined with the bodysuits that are skintight, you feel that&#8217;s how people want to dress now?*

I think people just wear yoga pants and sweatshirts, and I wanted to make the most beautiful version of that possible.

*You worked with the stylist Joe McKenna on this show. Was there a lot of back and forth around how you put each look together?*

I don&#8217;t know how much he would want me to talk about the process. He doesn&#8217;t even have photographs out there. He definitely didn&#8217;t sign up to become more famous. I don&#8217;t want to put that upon him if he doesn&#8217;t want it. . . . Me and Vanessa really felt it was important to have the opportunity for him to take a look at it, at least just take a look at it and see the things up close and see if I&#8217;m trying to say something that could be of value. . . . We talked about Legos before, the Lego story when they figured out how to make however many combinations out of six pieces. They&#8217;re the kind of things we narrowed down to show. What are pieces that you have to have in your wardrobe? This season I could see the store. I always envision this store where the colors are hung on the racks like a group of flowers, like [the Belgian designer] Dries [van Noten]&#8217;s garden&#8212;Dries showed me his garden&#8212;and I was just wanting the colors to fit together in this way, like where my daughter takes the four Play-Dohs and starts to blend them all up together. I can smell the store right now. I can see the wood in my head, this beat-up wood. I can feel the energy of the space. I&#8217;ve already embraced the moment of when I finally get to have my own store, which was always a dream of mine. So even though we do really amazing sales online, my dream is just to have my own store. And to have multiples of it.

*Do you have a date in mind for the first store?*

A woman approaches the booth.

Woman: Pardon, I got my U.S. citizenship today so I can work for you.

West: Oh, wow.

Woman: [Unfolding her naturalization certificate] Yeah, I have to show you the papers, man. I was born in Jamaica.

West: What? Awesome.

Woman: I got to meet your baby. I got to buy her some gifts. I&#8217;m around, so I&#8217;ll just ship it to your doorman, O.K.?

West: O.K., cool.

*That reminds me, we have to speak about the presidential campaign in a bit. But coming back to the stores, do you have concrete plans at this time?*

The only concrete plan is that I plan to use concrete.

_To be continued..._


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2015/09/kanye-west-yeezy-season-2-interview

*The clothing is no longer a collaboration with Adidas? The shoes are with Adidas, but the clothing collection is your own thing?*

Yeah, we do the shoes with Adidas and this past season we just did apparel on our own out of Calabasas with a small team traveling to the dye houses and making the patterns and just working 30 hours a day against all odds. We didnt sleep. Were in the middle of negotiations [with backers] is the best way I can put it, so there was questions on do we wait till next fall, do we come back and show something for spring? And I felt bad. The biggest thing was not only the engagement with the public that are interested to come to the movie theaters to see it or to see it online and talk about it. It was also the relationship with the stores. I felt the responsibility to come back for spring and deliver that next collection because, at this stage, as early as I am into expressing myself and making clothes, its just way too privileged to take a season off. Are you ****ing kidding me? My toe is barely in the door, my foot is barely on the gas, Ive got to press down harder. The most successful thing about the second season was just doing the second season.

Every time, the most successful thing about it is doing it.

*Were you happy with the reaction to the first collection?*

I think the entire fashion world at a certain point sort of looks at me and looks at my family as a child of theirs. Maybe not someone that completely grew up with them, but like an adopted child that came in, like a 17-year-old adoptee, you know [Laughs]. But still nonetheless like an adopted child. And I think its just interesting for them to see growth, and they can completely tell the difference in the way things were presented in the very first Paris collections to what were saying now.

*But if the fashion world accepts you too much, does that mean youre doing something wrong? If theres no controversy*

Yeah, well, eventually I want the whole world to accept me and I want the whole world to accept each other. My vision of life is that we have all of the information to live in a better world, but were always holding information back. . . . In general the world is stingy with information. Information is the most important thing we have. Anytime Ive ever had someone who intentionally held information from me in order to either control or manipulate the situation, be in charge of it in a certain way, that is the greatest travesty. Id rather someone be hateful. Its like being a ****ing thief, youre stealing information. Its like when we go and we launch yeezy.supply, taking back the data is so important. And even musicians, for so long we were held back from our data. Meaning the record labels could have the data, but the musicians couldnt have the data. This is the new world. The Internets like the Wild, Wild West. If you have your data, you have everything. You know the people that are connecting with you . . .

I think that the world can be helped through design. Because we dont just sit up there and read the ****ing [look] board. We look at it and we ask hours and hours and hours of questions, and the better people that you have in the room and the more information you have, the better opportunity you have of making a great decision and of creating a great proposal that people will connect to. I want everyone to win. When I run for president, Id prefer not to run against someone. I would be like I want to work with you. As soon as I heard [Ben] Carson speak, I tried for three weeks to get on the phone with him. I was like this is the most brilliant guy. And I think all the people running right now have something that each of the others needs. But the idea of this separation and this gladiator battle takes away from the main focus that the world needs help and the world needs all the people in a position of power or influence to come together.

*Sounds like a presidential stump speech to me. Are you still thinking of running in 2020?*

Oh, definitely.

*When you said that at the V.M.A.s, I thought the reaction was surprising. People didnt seem to dismiss the idea. You would have thought there would be more of an outcry.*

Especially from the six years of this misconception or the six years I went through of We dont like Kanye. And then as soon as I said that, it was like, Wait a second, we would really be into that, because actually if you think about it, hes extremely thoughtful. Every time hes ever gotten in trouble, he was really jumping in front of a bullet for someone else. Hes probably the most honest celebrity that we have. I didnt approach that because I thought it would be fun. It wasnt like, Oh, lets go rent some jet skis in Hawaii. No, the exact opposite. I sit in clubs and Im like, Wow, Ive got five years before I go and run for office and Ive got a lot of research to do, Ive got a lot of growing up to do. My dad has two masters degrees. My mom has a PhD, she used to work at Operation PUSH. Somehow the more and more creative I get, the closer and closer I get to who I was as a child. When I was a child, I was holding my moms hand at Operation PUSH. I think its time. Rap is great.

Its fun. Its fun to be a rock star, and Ill never not be one I guess, but therell be a point where I become my mothers child. With all the things Ive done that people would consider to be accomplishments, whats the point where I become the person that Donda and Raymond West raised? My parents child.

*Will you have to give up your creative projects if you run?*

I think about that. Because its so therapeutic for me to sit and work for seven days. We work on the collection year-round, every day to the office, we have an amazing team, but then you have that seven days before the show where you just really, really dont sleep. . . . I have to stay creative. The whole point is to have someone [in office] thats creative, thats around amazing creatives. This is my theory: I think the world can be helped through design, so its very important that I stay around creative, forward thinkers. Its very important that I continue to design, to be in practice of trying to make the best decisions possible. I hate politics. Im not a politician at all. I care about the truth and I just care about human beings. I just want everyone to win, thats all I can say, and I think we can. . . . I think the words dreamer and passionate diminish my will to execute. Because to be passionate about something or to dream about something does not say that it was executed. So when we talk about second season, it was executed. When we went and had a great season with stores, with Barneys and Luisa Via Roma and all these amazing stores, that was executed. When those Yeezys came out and sold what they did, that was executed. You can have the longest intellectual artistic conversation about anything and it all means nothing without execution.

*The new collection will be available in stores and online?*

Yes, stores and online.

*And will the sneakers still be released as limited editions in phases?*

As we transition to eventually where I want to take the footwear, well still keep limited colors for people who are involved in that culture. Because there is a level of exclusivity and stuff that is important in the sneaker culture, to get the ones that no one else has. But Im sitting there and Im looking at the 350s and Im thinking about the Submariner Rolex or thinking about the Eames chair. Its like how do you take this thing to a place where its just the classic shoe? I feel like the Air Force One or the shell toe speak to the ultimate version of what sneakers were 20 years ago. And I think theres something about the 350s, that feeling of what sneakers are today. And I just want to keep going in there and working on the shape and the last and the way the knit feels, the padding, the colors, to hopefully make that shoe where 20 years from now people say the 350 represented what shoes were in 2016. And were doing the same thing for the 950s and the 750s. Like I keep saying, its not so much a design proposition as it is taking things that have a place in peoples heart, that people understand, and collaborating with amazing talents to improve on the concept. I love being in the factory. I love being in the factory more than I love being in a photograph, as Im sure people know. I go to China four times a year. I want to be right there. I love when we say, O.K., were going to make six new shoes from these sketches, and I just cant wait to get out of the hotel and get back to the factory and see if theyve got them in, and two of them arent ready and they dont come in till two P.M. You sit there and wait and then one of them sucks. That creative process, its like being at the Super Bowl . . . I think if Michelangelo was alive or Da Vinci was alive, theres no way that they wouldnt be working with shoes, as a part of what they work on. Definitely one of the things theyd work on would be shoes. Ive gone three years without a phone. I dont go a day without shoes.

_To be continued..._


----------



## Sasha2012

*Any new designers impressing you?*

As far as the new designers go, everybody knows whos everyones favorite. I told you. You remember, I was like this is the one, and that **** ****ing blew up right. Its like the No 1. Everyones waiting on it.

*Youre talking about Vetements. Its true. You went to the showroom after their first collection and you showed me the pictures on your phone, before anyone was talking about it. And then their second collection just went boom.*

Pow. I sent [Vetements designer Demna Gvasalia] a text right before showing him one of the looks that Joe Mckenna did. And I just told him, this is my romance with the Gap. I picture the Gap in some way different than I think the rest of people picture it.

*Its the ideal of the Gap, its the Gap 15 or 20 years ago.*

When it had the Peter Lindbergh photos. . . . I was so happy to just show so many sweatshirts. Its as simple as that. I think sweatshirts are the way of the future. And we worked so hard on our development of our actual sweatshirts to make them fall a certain way, the dyeing that we do, the type of washing where we take a thicker Japanese stretch French terry and wash it down to where it keeps its original qualities but then feels so thin. . . . Sweatshirts are ****ing important. That might sound like the funniest quote ever. How can you say all this stuff about running for president in 2020 and then say sweatshirts are important? But they are. Just mark my words. Mark my words like Mark Twain.

*In terms of the theaters and the live stream, why was that so important to you?*

So people can come together and connect with other people who care about it. If its just on the net, the most people you can get looking at one laptop is four people. But because we stream live to 40 locations, there are people who are going to 200-, 300-seat theaters with their friends. And eight friends will see 40 other people they know there. It draws everyone into Fashion Week. I completely see this becoming a trend, especially for mainstream brands like Givenchy, all the big boys. I can totally see them streaming their fashion shows to theaters, and itll be cool if I get the credit, like Dior, the original Christian Dior, gets the credit for putting music to runways.

*The Gap is a real obsession of yours.*

I say things like I want to be creative director for the Gap, but I just got to give credit to the people who do creative direction at the Gap. Ive got to give super-props to Mickey Drexler. I know hes not at the Gap anymore. Thats a talent. The same way [Azzedine] Alaia has a talent for what he does and hes a master at it, and Nicolas Ghesquière is a master at what he does, Mickey Drexler is a master of that game. Just like [A.P.C. designer] Jean Touitou. This thing is just as important as the designer that can create something thats more showy, to create something that feels invisible. That was one of the points for the collection today and one of the points I want to make in apparel, period. I want the clothes to almost go away, to almost be invisible, to be one with the personality. You know when you see peoples dogs look like them? I want peoples clothes to look like them.

*There was a controversy over the time slot for the show. Other designers made a stink about the fact that you came in late and took away that time slot.*

I totally apologize to any of those designers and anyone that wanted that slot. I would love to send them some flowers or maybe wear a sweatshirt if that could help to make up for it. A lot of times I feel like Will Ferrell in the movie Elf. You know this big guy that wants to [join in] and his hands are a little bit too big. . . . I could just say please forgive me if I ever step on any toes, because theres nothing that I would ever want to do or say that would take away from any designer, that would take away from anyones work or what theyre working so hard on.

*Going back to your collaborative approach, one of the people you worked with on this collection was Katharine Hamnett [as reported in the Financial Times, the English designer opened up her archives for West].*

Yeah. Theres certain things where Im like, am I supposed to say this in the press? Am I not supposed to say this? But I think that people in the fashion world knew that.

*Youll work with anyone who has good ideas and youre open about the collaborative nature of the process?*

I want to approach design and apparel in more of an Apple type way, and if Steve [Jobs] had been able to get my friend Drew [Houston] from Dropbox to handle the cloud, he would have. He wouldnt have had a problem saying, Oh, I hired Drew from Dropbox to handle the cloud. Id like to work with everybody. I like to work with everybody in design.

*You seem very calm right now. Is it fair to say youre in a different mind frame in general these days?*

Its like if youre swimming through the ocean for 10 years, 12 years, 13 years of your life, and now with this collection, I feel like I see sand. I can see the beach. Thats just inspiring. At a certain point if youre swimming so long and you just cant see any return on the amount of work that you put into it, it makes you want to give up. It makes you want to question yourself, and I question myself all the time. Ill see like the new Gucci collection or stuff or Vetements or Givenchy and Ill be like, Man, what the ****? This is so past anything . . .

*Then youve got to keep swimming. Is the album still called Swish?*

Its currently called Swish. Im forgetting even what the last name of it was now.

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2015/09/kanye-west-yeezy-season-2-interview


----------



## Oryx816

Whenever Kanye speaks I only hear Charlie Brown's teacher.  Lots of noise, no meaning.


----------



## chloebagfreak

He seems smart but delusional. How he converses with his wife is beyond me!  She probably has no idea what he is saying


----------



## Oryx816

chloebagfreak said:


> He seems smart but delusional. How he converses with his wife is beyond me!  She probably has no idea what he is saying




Can you imagine listening to these rants on a regular basis?  Kim is a more patient woman than I would be!


----------



## wildblood

^I'm sure she just imagines keys jingling as Kayne speaks.


----------



## Oryx816

wildblood said:


> ^I'm sure she just imagines keys jingling as Kayne speaks.




She probably imagines the next Vogue cover he will get for her....


----------



## wildblood

Oryx816 said:


> She probably imagines the next Vogue cover he will get for her....



And hoping she won't have to crawl in another ditch in spandex to get it


----------



## Oryx816

wildblood said:


> And hoping she won't have to crawl in another ditch in spandex to get it




:lolots:  that hooker in a dump site photo shoot still makes me laugh.  How does he convince her to make such a fool of herself?


----------



## wildblood

Oryx816 said:


> :lolots:  that hooker in a dump site photo shoot still makes me laugh.  How does he convince her to make such a fool of herself?



He's practicing his presidential power of persuasion, of course!


----------



## Oryx816

wildblood said:


> He's practicing his presidential power of persuasion, of course!




Lawl!  Heaven help us!


----------



## nancyramos

Is this real? Kanye for president ? I thought it was just a joke.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So we can expect Mk III of his "fashion" collection, "Downtown Yoga vs Down and Out in Beverly Hills"? Great :-/


----------



## yinnie

I saw headline on dailyfail that KK tweeted "pope is dope" 

#facepalm. I'm vicariously embarrassed.


----------



## lizmil

yinnie said:


> I saw headline on dailyfail that KK tweeted "pope is dope"
> 
> #facepalm. I'm vicariously embarrassed.




I'm sure the Pope is so happy KK recognized him as "dope."  Where is my sarcasm font?!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

yinnie said:


> I saw headline on dailyfail that KK tweeted "pope is dope"
> 
> #facepalm. I'm vicariously embarrassed.





lizmil said:


> I'm sure the Pope is so happy KK recognized him as "dope."  Where is my sarcasm font?!



I just saw on Twitter that TMZ is now selling a tshirt with that slogan on it.


----------



## nillacobain

Sasha2012 said:


> She is one of the most photographed children in the world, gets to travel in private jets and lives in a $20m mansion.
> 
> But North West still has the same cravings as any other two-year-old.
> 
> On Wednesday Kim Kardashian shared a photo of her daughter enjoying a red lollipop while visiting her father Kanye West's office. The photo appeared to have been taken during New York Fashion Week, where the rapper showed his second Yeezy clothing collection.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-dressing-like-office.html#ixzz3mfI0vC3e



What is this poor girl wearing?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kim's kankles look painful.


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just saw on Twitter that TMZ is now selling a tshirt with that slogan on it.



Oh my lawrd!  Why do they encourage this?


----------



## Encore Hermes

AEGIS said:


> lmao...well kim had the last laugh



Paris.......Tanned, rested, and waiting  

_In America youre more likely to see the Kardashian Kollection stinking up the bargain bin at Sears than any of Paris Hiltons products, so you might be surprised to learn that the heiress is actually still big business overseas. 

So you have 40 international Paris Hilton stores?

45. And well be opening another 200 in China this year. And another 50 in India. We open new ones every month...........

I have 17 different product lines. _

http://popdust.com/2014/01/16/paris-hilton-plans-to-open-250-new-paris-hilton-stores-this-year/


----------



## Lounorada

yinnie said:


> I saw headline on dailyfail that KK tweeted "pope is dope"
> 
> #facepalm. I'm vicariously embarrassed.


 
The pope should tweet her back and say 'Kim is dim'.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> The pope should tweet her back and say 'Kim is dim'.




I die!


----------



## solange

chloebagfreak said:


> He seems smart but delusional.



The interview made that show make sense as an immersion/performance art piece that comments on the current workout-and-lounge-wear-as-fashion trend.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> The pope should tweet her back and say 'Kim is dim'.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Girl!!! I'd buy that T-shirt in every color!!! But both tweets should be on them!


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Girl!!! I'd buy that T-shirt in every color!!! But both tweets should be on them!




 Yes to this!


----------



## jclaybo

Why is this thread not on the 1st page! I have failed to keep up with the Kardashians so have they been quite? Is that why this thread was not on the 1st page


----------



## Emma150

nillacobain said:


> What is this poor girl wearing?


Probably some pieces from Kanyes collection :giggles:, Kim is also made to wear these clothes.


----------



## uhpharm01

nancyramos said:


> Is this real? Kanye for president ? I thought it was just a joke.



It should be a joke


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's been 15 hours since the last time I checked-in this thread and there are only 3 posts so far.


----------



## Sarni

No one cares anymore. The only thing she has going for her now is North.


----------



## redney

Memorieeeeeeeeees 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodwa...id-eight-years-ago-that-shed-never#.dg5D1wKQ8

On my phone and can't cut and paste article and photos. Her a$$ and body shape were so normal and not grotesquely pumped full of plastic yet.


----------



## tweegy

Maybe we could do a memorial to the Kim we knew?

The days of Kim loving men that were into either horses or harleys (actual things), the days of her hastily fabricated fragrances. Kim was  very busy with material in her day. She worked 267 days a year. Anyone would be tired by now..


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Memorieeeeeeeeees
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodwa...id-eight-years-ago-that-shed-never#.dg5D1wKQ8
> 
> On my phone and can't cut and paste article and photos. Her a$$ and body shape were so normal and not grotesquely pumped full of plastic yet.




Omg she was SO much prettier back then. Wonder if she regrets what she's done to herself!?



tweegy said:


> Maybe we could do a memorial to the Kim we knew?
> 
> The days of Kim loving men that were into either horses or harleys (actual things), the days of her hastily fabricated fragrances. Kim was  very busy with material in her day. She worked 267 days a year. Anyone would be tired by now..


----------



## flyygal




----------



## VickyB

flyygal said:


> View attachment 3139660



Too good!!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

flyygal said:


> View attachment 3139660


Oh lord! haha


----------



## tomz_grl

The outfits Kim wore back in 2007 in that buzzfeed article were TRAGIC!


----------



## zippie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Omg she was SO much prettier back then. Wonder if she regrets what she's done to herself!?


 
Prettier....lol  Nah


----------



## Coach Lover Too

zippie said:


> Prettier....lol  Nah



Compared to now! I personally think she's ruined her looks with all the surgeries.


----------



## morgan20

I think she looked her best around 2010, her make up was quite tragic in 2007


----------



## tweegy

flyygal said:


> View attachment 3139660



lol!


----------



## zippie

Never pretty, just normal.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Coach Lover Too said:


> Compared to now! I personally think she's ruined her looks with all the surgeries.



I thought she was prettier, She just needed better make up application.  No comment on the outfits.


----------



## tweegy

her makeup was pretty bad then tho


----------



## tweegy

talldrnkofwater said:


> I thought she was prettier, She just needed better make up application.  No comment on the outfits.


:cry: I liked em...


----------



## BadAzzBish

flyygal said:


> View attachment 3139660



Dead


----------



## zippie

Always nasty IMO.


----------



## zippie

..


----------



## Sarni

Whatever she looked like back then she appeared to be happy. Now she's a miserable bish!


----------



## Wildflower22

Sarni said:


> Whatever she looked like back then she appeared to be happy. Now she's a miserable bish!




That was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## maddie66

zippie said:


> ..




She looks a lot like Kourtney in this one.  All the work she's had done since has largely gotten rid of the family resemblance!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

That's how you KNOW she had surgery, because Kourtney looks pretty much the same then as now, with different makeup and styling.


----------



## beantownSugar

It blows my mind how she's so adamant about her butt being real - how does she explain the vast difference between the years?


----------



## Jikena

beantownSugar said:


> It blows my mind how she's so adamant about her butt being real - how does she explain the vast difference between the years?



Sadly, you can expand it to her whole face as well. I mean, why didn't she admit the surgery ? Her face looks nothing like it did in 2007.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian triumphed over her husband Kanye West for the honour of Riccardo Tisci's best friend.

On Saturday, the pregnant 34-year-old shared with her over 47 million Instagram followers the cover of Sorbet Magazine's Fall 2015 BFF issue, where she cuddled up to the Givenchy creative director, 41, while wearing a semi-sheer blouse.

'RICCARDO X KIM X SORBET MAG,' she captioned the cover photo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-friend-Riccardo-Tisci-Sorbet-Magazine.html


----------



## Tivo

beantownSugar said:


> It blows my mind how she's so adamant about her butt being real - how does she explain the vast difference between the years?


Because she's a pathological liar.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian triumphed over her husband Kanye West for the honour of Riccardo Tisci's best friend.
> 
> On Saturday, the pregnant 34-year-old shared with her over 47 million Instagram followers the cover of Sorbet Magazine's Fall 2015 BFF issue, where she cuddled up to the Givenchy creative director, 41, while wearing a semi-sheer blouse.
> 
> 'RICCARDO X KIM X SORBET MAG,' she captioned the cover photo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-friend-Riccardo-Tisci-Sorbet-Magazine.html


Another no name *** sponsorship magazine.


----------



## Oryx816

Tivo said:


> Another no name *** sponsorship magazine.




Yes, a Dubai based mag...


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a full-on family affair as the Kardashian-Jenner clan stepped out in force to show their support to relative Kanye West at his Hollywood Bowl gig in Los Angeles on Friday night.

Kim's baby bump appeared bigger than ever before as she stuck to her guns when it came to dressing up her heavily-pregnant figure for the evening out.

The mother-of-one made the most of her newly-acquired maternity curves, slipping into an all-black skin-tight outfit which comprised legging-style trousers, a plunging boob-baring top and a longline blazer which she wore over her shoulders.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-s-Hollywood-Bowl-gig.html#ixzz3muEu4DZd


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is she incapable of keeping her boobs in for a few minutes?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is she incapable of keeping her boobs in for a few minutes?



That's a rhetorical question, right BC?


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> It was a full-on family affair as the Kardashian-Jenner clan stepped out in force to show their support to relative Kanye West at his Hollywood Bowl gig in Los Angeles on Friday night.
> 
> Kim's baby bump appeared bigger than ever before as she stuck to her guns when it came to dressing up her heavily-pregnant figure for the evening out.
> 
> The mother-of-one made the most of her newly-acquired maternity curves, slipping into an all-black skin-tight outfit which comprised legging-style trousers, a plunging boob-baring top and a longline blazer which she wore over her shoulders.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-s-Hollywood-Bowl-gig.html#ixzz3muEu4DZd



So....what else is new.


----------



## AECornell

Minus the stupid faces, as usual, everyone but Kim looks dressed appropriately. Kourtney looks great.


----------



## Livia1

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian triumphed over her husband Kanye West for the honour of Riccardo Tisci's best friend.
> 
> On Saturday, the pregnant 34-year-old shared with her over 47 million Instagram followers the cover of Sorbet Magazine's Fall 2015 BFF issue, where she cuddled up to the Givenchy creative director, 41, while wearing a semi-sheer blouse.
> 
> 'RICCARDO X KIM X SORBET MAG,' she captioned the cover photo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-friend-Riccardo-Tisci-Sorbet-Magazine.html




Kanye's wet dream?


----------



## coconutsboston

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is she incapable of keeping her boobs in for a few minutes?


It does distract the eyes from her faux-bump, yes?


----------



## ByeKitty

coconutsboston said:


> It does distract the eyes from her faux-bump, yes?


You think she's faking her pregnancy? She does look very pregnant to me, swollen ankles and all...


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> Another no name *** sponsorship magazine.



I've never heard of any of these magazines.







Sasha2012 said:


> It was a full-on family affair as the Kardashian-Jenner clan stepped out in force to show their support to relative Kanye West at his Hollywood Bowl gig in Los Angeles on Friday night.
> 
> Kim's baby bump appeared bigger than ever before as she stuck to her guns when it came to dressing up her heavily-pregnant figure for the evening out.
> 
> The mother-of-one made the most of her newly-acquired maternity curves, slipping into an all-black skin-tight outfit which comprised legging-style trousers, a plunging boob-baring top and a longline blazer which she wore over her shoulders.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-s-Hollywood-Bowl-gig.html#ixzz3muEu4DZd


How late is it for that child to be out?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Why does she even bother to dress anymore ? Just walk around naked and get it over with. Ugh....
No one want to see her boobs anymore. So bizarre!


----------



## ophousewife

She might as well walk around topless.  It's not even shocking or provocative anymore, she's literally t!ts out on all occasions.


----------



## candy2100

Just think how pretty they all could look if they just smiled instead of giving us "blue steel."


----------



## caitlin1214

Tivo said:


> Another no name *** sponsorship magazine.



To me, Sorbet sounds like the name of one of those old nudie mags that's attempting to make themselves sound classier, somehow.


----------



## Sasha2012

It won't be long until her second child arrives.

And Kim Kardashian is making the most of her curvaceous pregnancy figure, in a series of clinging outfits.

The reality star showed off her growing bump as she stepped out in a clinging peach-coloured outfit in Beverly Hills on Sunday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-net-beneath-flowing-robe.html#ixzz3mzdnmaTm


----------



## Ladybug09

Please say we're being punked.


----------



## Jikena

Oh my god too tight !! First thing I thought when seeing that skirt and  her belly. No comment on the fishnet top, pretencious look and the  coat...


----------



## Encore Hermes

candy2100 said:


> Just think how pretty they all could look if they just smiled instead of giving us "blue steel."





More Blue steel 





Zimbio


----------



## shazzy99

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian triumphed over her husband Kanye West for the honour of Riccardo Tisci's best friend.
> 
> On Saturday, the pregnant 34-year-old shared with her over 47 million Instagram followers the cover of Sorbet Magazine's Fall 2015 BFF issue, where she cuddled up to the Givenchy creative director, 41, while wearing a semi-sheer blouse.
> 
> 'RICCARDO X KIM X SORBET MAG,' she captioned the cover photo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-friend-Riccardo-Tisci-Sorbet-Magazine.html


 
As much as I love some Givenchy, I'm getting turned off it by this ^^^^.

I was reading a mag on the weekend and they were interviewing Riccardo, and he made some comment like, when he first cast Kendall, he didn't even know she was Kim's sister. GTHO here! I just  and moved to the next article.


----------



## Oryx816

^ lol!  Are you sure that isn't "magnum"?

I am so tired of those shades!  Ugh!  I always hated them on her.  She is beyond ridiculous and thirsty.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kimkardashian* For all of the pics from Sorbet Mag go to KimKardashianWest.com or my app!







*kimkardashian *Glam Rock







*kimkardashian* Glam on point for @sorbetmag! Make Up by @robscheppy Hair By Sebastian  @ezrapetronio Styled in @givenchyofficial 






via instagram


----------



## usmcwifey

Sasha2012 said:


> It won't be long until her second child arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim Kardashian is making the most of her curvaceous pregnancy figure, in a series of clinging outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star showed off her growing bump as she stepped out in a clinging peach-coloured outfit in Beverly Hills on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-net-beneath-flowing-robe.html#ixzz3mzdnmaTm




Whhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyy???????????? [emoji40]


----------



## whimsic

Just... Ew



Encore Hermes said:


> More Blue steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


----------



## stylemepretty




----------



## Coach Lover Too

stylemepretty said:


>


----------



## uhpharm01

stylemepretty said:


>



Haha!  This thread is a woot.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kim lol


----------



## AshTx.1

When is Kim due?


----------



## redney

AshTx.1 said:


> When is Kim due?



If you can believe anything that family says, sometime in December.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Imagine how disappointing it would be if you thought you were getting a magazine about delicious sorbets.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> More Blue steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


 
She looks hideous. That net thing makes the nude bra underneath look never-been-washed dirty


----------



## chowlover2

stylemepretty said:


>







Coach Lover Too said:


> Kim lol




" dead "


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> It won't be long until her second child arrives.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian is making the most of her curvaceous pregnancy figure, in a series of clinging outfits.
> 
> The reality star showed off her growing bump as she stepped out in a clinging peach-coloured outfit in Beverly Hills on Sunday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-net-beneath-flowing-robe.html#ixzz3mzdnmaTm



No Kimberly...... Just no


----------



## Sasha2012

North West was all tuckered out after attending her father Kanye West's Hollywood Bowl concert on Saturday.

Protective mom Kim Kardashian West cradled the sleepy toddler in her arms as they left the iconic outdoor venue, where the rapper performed his landmark 808s & Heartbreak album for a second night in a row.

Tired North rested her head on Kim's shoulder as her mom placed a hand on her head.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ond-Hollywood-Bowl-concert.html#ixzz3n41rG6XC


----------



## bag-mania

I hope they took some measures to protect that poor child's hearing while she was at  that concert.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> More Blue steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio







kim and kanye are making damn sure nobody will be questioning her pregnancy the way bey's was!   there is no doubt about it - "she is filled with child" as my grandmother used to say.


----------



## leeann

They don't care if she can hear!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> More Blue steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


Oh my...



stylemepretty said:


>



:lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Eeekkkkk her caboose
 going to a studio. 




X17


----------



## bag-mania

Encore Hermes said:


> More Blue steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio




I swear that outfit reminds me of the netting they put around a Butterball turkey.


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> Eeekkkkk her caboose
> going to a studio.
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/09/kkardashian092815_X17/full/kkardashian092815_10.jpg
> X17



Dat a$$. Never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Eeekkkkk her caboose
> going to a studio.
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/09/kkardashian092815_X17/full/kkardashian092815_10.jpg
> X17


 
What's with the lumpy legs? Photoshop fail...


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kim lol




Thanks for the laugh at breakfast!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> North West was all tuckered out after attending her father Kanye West's Hollywood Bowl concert on Saturday.
> 
> Protective mom Kim Kardashian West cradled the sleepy toddler in her arms as they left the iconic outdoor venue, where the rapper performed his landmark 808s & Heartbreak album for a second night in a row.
> 
> Tired North rested her head on Kim's shoulder as her mom placed a hand on her head.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ond-Hollywood-Bowl-concert.html#ixzz3n41rG6XC



Fifth picture down, the first thing that popped out of my mouth was, "Is that the Sand People?" 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B54sg5eOXKc


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems Kim Kardashian's home is the happiest place on earth for North West - even in the early hours of the morning.

The reality star posted a selfie on Monday that showed the toddler dressed in a Minnie Mouse dress with her curly hair on show. 

The pregnant 34-year-old wore very little make-up in the snap that was simply captioned: '6am'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nie-Mouse-dress-6am-selfie.html#ixzz3n5E0iJkF


----------



## Laila619

Yeah, right. Like Kim's actually up for the day with North at 6 AM. She just hands her off to the nanny and crawls back into her bed. Please.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is seven months along in her second pregnancy.

And Kim Kardashian clearly is proud of her burgeoning belly as she wore a nude dress on Monday in Los Angeles to offer onlookers a very good look at just how round she has become.

Next to the 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was her husband Kanye West, who seemed to be keeping a very close eye on the E! queen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-West-keeps-close-eye-her.html#ixzz3n5D4sTYL


----------



## lizmil

She won't need privacy to deliver the baby, she  an just drop it in plain view.


----------



## Wildflower22

Looks like her psoriasis is acting up. Bless her heart. That stuff can be painful.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She is seven months along in her second pregnancy.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian clearly is proud of her burgeoning belly as she wore a nude dress on Monday in Los Angeles to offer onlookers a very good look at just how round she has become.
> 
> Next to the 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was her husband Kanye West, who seemed to be keeping a very close eye on the E! queen.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-West-keeps-close-eye-her.html#ixzz3n5D4sTYL


I could totally be reaching here, but ... I've seen pregnant women protectively cradling their belly, but the way her hand is, it looks like she's treating her baby bump like it's a fashion accessory.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> I swear that outfit reminds me of the netting they put around a Butterball turkey.




That is the perfect explanation! ROFLMFAO!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-mania said:


> I hope they took some measures to protect that poor child's hearing while she was at  that concert.



Kid shouldn't have been there to begin with.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> It seems Kim Kardashian's home is the happiest place on earth for North West - even in the early hours of the morning.
> 
> The reality star posted a selfie on Monday that showed the toddler dressed in a Minnie Mouse dress with her curly hair on show.
> 
> The pregnant 34-year-old wore very little make-up in the snap that was simply captioned: '6am'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nie-Mouse-dress-6am-selfie.html#ixzz3n5E0iJkF



 North's curls are gorgeous.


----------



## usmcwifey

Sasha2012 said:


> It seems Kim Kardashian's home is the happiest place on earth for North West - even in the early hours of the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star posted a selfie on Monday that showed the toddler dressed in a Minnie Mouse dress with her curly hair on show.
> 
> 
> 
> The pregnant 34-year-old wore very little make-up in the snap that was simply captioned: '6am'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nie-Mouse-dress-6am-selfie.html#ixzz3n5E0iJkF




That picture looks so fake [emoji23]maybe they cropped her in?


----------



## chowlover2

usmcwifey said:


> That picture looks so fake [emoji23]maybe they cropped her in?




I thought the same thing!


----------



## morgan20

North is such a sweetie.....regardless whether you a pregnant or not her clothes are too tight!


----------



## Monoi

Wildflower22 said:


> Looks like her psoriasis is acting up. Bless her heart. That stuff can be painful.




How can you tell?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Monoi said:


> How can you tell?



I looked and looked and couldn't see it either.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> Thanks for the laugh at breakfast!



You're welcome.


----------



## White Orchid

Coach Lover Too said:


> I looked and looked and couldn't see it either.


Huh?  Right leg, mid way down.  Funny, I spotted it immediately.  It never disappeared though - they/Brian (?) just photoshopped it away better in previous photos.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> What's with the lumpy legs? Photoshop fail...



Lol, I'm guessing this wasn't taken by a Pap on her payroll.  Bless him lol.


----------



## Wildflower22

Monoi said:


> How can you tell?







Coach Lover Too said:


> I looked and looked and couldn't see it either.




There's a big spot on her leg.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> Huh?  Right leg, mid way down.  Funny, I spotted it immediately.  It never disappeared though - they/Brian (?) just photoshopped it away better in previous photos.



Oh ok, I vaguely see it now! I just thought that was a scar. I was looking for something red/scaly.


----------



## Star1231

My skin acted up in various ways during pregnancy so I feel for her.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

I am trying to figure out how she is due in December.......she looks like she could have that baby any minute......unless it's twins


----------



## berrydiva

pinkngreenpurse said:


> I am trying to figure out how she is due in December.......she looks like she could have that baby any minute......unless it's twins



Everyone carries different. Her belly doesn't look as if it's dropped yet...when it gets low, then she's close to due any minute.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

berrydiva said:


> Everyone carries different. Her belly doesn't look as if it's dropped yet...when it gets low, then she's close to due any minute.


 


Very true......but considering her and Coco are both 7 months its very odd.....and its not like Coco was a small girl.....


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinkngreenpurse said:


> I am trying to figure out how she is due in December.......she looks like she could have that baby any minute......unless it's twins




And just a few weeks ago the belly was not that big.


----------



## berrydiva

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Very true......but considering her and Coco are both 7 months its very odd.....and its not like Coco was a small girl.....



But Coco doesn't look pregnant at all..if anyone should be questioned it should be Coco. But I've seen women be 8 months pregnant and look like they're bloated from eating a heavy meal.  I really don't know what's odd about it...no two women really carry the same.


----------



## tweegy

Welp!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

tweegy said:


> Welp!


 Did the heel break off?   I remember her wearing these the last time she was pregnant.......


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Welp!



I honestly don't understand how she hasn't broken her ankle the way she walks on heels...they're always on a bend. It's insane.


----------



## bag-mania

Oh, TMZ, why must you pander to them so?



> *Kim and Kanye
> Baby Yeezus
> To Be Born on Birthday of Baby Jesus*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian*'s due date is December 25, 2015 ... seriously. Sources close to the couple tell TMZ, doctors have back timed the  date of conception and they've been told their son will be born on Xmas  day.
> 
> Obviously, the due date is always a little up in the air, but Xmas is  the likely date, and here's why. We're told Kim has a condition where  the placenta grows too deeply into the uterus, which could be dangerous.
> 
> We're told as of now, doctors are planning on a natural birth on Xmas  day, but a c-section might be necessary that day for safety reasons, if  she doesn't give birth beforehand.
> 
> And, we're told, Kim and *Kanye* have already booked a Deluxe Maternity Suite at Cedars-Sinai in L.A.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/29/kim-k...zus-natural-birth-cedars-sinai/#ixzz3nAFdfs76
> ​




​


----------



## poopsie

Her feet don't look anywhere near as swollen as last time


----------



## redney

Ummmm. OBs typically estimate the due date very early in pregnancy, like in her earliest appointments, and may make adjustments based on the baby's size measured via ultrasounds. So only in the K world would her estimated due date be decided 7 months into her pregnancy. Ohhhhkay.

And how exactly does a dr. plan for a birth on the exact estimated due date? No one I know personally has ever given birth either naturally, induced or c-section exactly on their estimated due date. It's usually within 2 weeks before/after.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Welp!


 






That is a tragic sight.


----------



## TC1

redney said:


> Ummmm. OBs typically estimate the due date very early in pregnancy, like in her earliest appointments, and may make adjustments based on the baby's size measured via ultrasounds. So only in the K world would her estimated due date be decided 7 months into her pregnancy. Ohhhhkay.
> 
> And how exactly does a dr. plan for a birth on the exact estimated due date? No one I know personally has ever given birth either naturally, induced or c-section exactly on their estimated due date. It's usually within 2 weeks before/after.


 
^^ Agree with all of this. They will probably pay big $$ to have a scheduled c section that day...just to keep up with this farce.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Eating Cheetos 




Daily mail


----------



## dangerouscurves

This family and their extended ones are so fcuked up.


----------



## labelwhore04

There's something mentally wrong with her


----------



## baglover1973

Encore Hermes said:


> Eating Cheetos
> View attachment 3142936
> View attachment 3142937
> View attachment 3142938
> 
> Daily mail



she is nasty


----------



## baglover1973

TC1 said:


> ^^ Agree with all of this. They will probably pay big $$ to have a scheduled c section that day...just to keep up with this farce.



insane that they are going this far...HE is not YEEZUS!  These two are the sickest individuals....


----------



## Sasha2012

She is seven months along in her second pregnancy and is reportedly due on Christmas Day.

On Tuesday Kim Kardashian admitted she is having some serious junk food cravings.

The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star posed with a Cheeto in an Instagram collage then licked her lips.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-snack-seven-months-along.html#ixzz3nAa5jT6R


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> There's something mentally wrong with her



This!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Her nose&#8230; is so short&#8230;


----------



## Sasha2012

Wow the delusion is real. Kim giving fashion advice talking about dressing for your shape and showing personality :lolots:


http://edition.cnn.com/2015/09/28/fashion/kim-kardashian-fashion-style-tips/index.html

*Exclusive: Getting dressed with Kim Kardashian*

New York (CNN)What happened to Kim Kardashian? It seems like just yesterday she was an avatar for a Noughties aesthetic hinged on high heels, tiny dresses and It Bags. Today, the reality show star (and entrepreneur, and author, and social media phenomenon) exudes a contemporary type of glamor that follows a strict "less is more" mantra.

"I really think that my relationship with my husband Kanye [West] really changed everything," Kardashian told CNN Style at a dress fitting ahead of Givenchy's Spring-Summer 2016 show. "I mean, back in the day I thought I had the best style. I look back at outfits and I'm, like, mortified."

Post-Kanye makeover, Kardashian relies on longer hemlines, fewer colors and a different breed of designer. She's regularly seen stepping out in darkly chic brands like Givenchy (she's close friends with creative director Riccardo Tisci, who designed her wedding dress), Balmain and Balenciaga, along with more avant-garde designers like Haider Ackermann and Margiela.

And the fashion world has taken notice: She's now a front-row fixture in New York and Paris; has landed Vogue covers in America, Brazil and Spain; and has posed for Jurgen Teller, Jean-Paul Goude, and Steven Klein.

CNN Style caught up with Kardashian to find out which style rules guide her new look.

*Dress for your shape*
"I think number one you have to know your own body type, because it's, so many things look amazing on like my sister Kendall, we have completely different bodies and you know something could look amazing on the runway and then just not fit my personal body type. So I think that's been a lesson that I've had to learn -- sometimes the hard way -- that sometimes things don't always work out."

*Stock up on black*
"You know I loved color before, and I still do in moderation, but I think black really does look good on everybody. I think it's really chic and slimming and sleek."

*Seek outside inspiration*
"Before my husband and I started dating, he brought me [former Vogue Paris editor] Carine Roitfeld's coffee table book [Carine Roitfeld: Irreverent] and was like, 'You should be studying this book, this is like the fashion bible.' ... As far as my own inspiration, I look at Instagram and see what people are posting. I love to follow fashion bloggers, I love getting inspiration from the runway. I get inspiration all over the place.

*Less is more*
"Before, I used to always think more is more and I used to accessorize and wear bracelets and earrings and necklaces. I used to do it all. Now I definitely understand how much cooler it is just to be a little bit simpler."

*Get a second opinion*
"I love my husband's opinion, so I always ask his opinion on everything and he always helps me put together my looks ... Kanye sees my body obviously every day, so he can understand what works well on my body type, so it's been really fun to dress and we try things that work and some things that don't work."

*Don't fear the baby bump*
"Being pregnant and a lot heavier, I think you have to show off the curves. It's not like I'm trying to hide my pregnancy, whereas my last pregnancy, I was trying to find looks that would hide it. You just have to embrace it, to show the bump."

*Show some personality*
"What I love most about fashion is that you can just really express yourself and your moods depending on what you wear, I think it's really I think fashion is subjective but I also think that you can just really be who you are and show your personality from the clothes that you wear."


----------



## bag-mania

Cheetos are now ruined for me forever.


----------



## littlerock

Encore Hermes said:


> Eating Cheetos
> View attachment 3142936
> View attachment 3142937
> View attachment 3142938
> 
> Daily mail



I can't.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Eating Cheetos
> View attachment 3142936
> View attachment 3142937
> View attachment 3142938
> 
> Daily mail
> 
> s-media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/f2/d2/08/f2d20817dd724b4367cdacd24f441889.jpg


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


>




Classic!  I love a Judge Judy gif with my breakfast!  Thanks Lou!


----------



## sabrunka

What? You guys don't eat Cheetos like that? I like to rub the cheese crumbs from my fingers all over my body afterwards.  It's extra sexy and my boyfriend LOVES it when he gets home from school .


----------



## queen

bag-mania said:


> Oh, TMZ, why must you pander to them so?
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This is absolutely the most ridiculous thing I have read in a long time.  I find it disrespectful.  Why would anyone report this no matter what they have been told.  I know little about the K's but what I read here and I think I need to stop that.  Crazy people!


----------



## mcb100

Interesting, that she is advising people to "dress for your shape" when she is wearing clothes that are so tight that she's actually spilling out of them, and a wrinkled beige blouse with huge holes near the top of it with 5 inch high hooker boots while pregnant, and a slew of other horrendous outfits. Totally contradicts herself! Also love how she confirms for us that Kanye basically styles her...that's just too controlling for me, I would never want my SO picking out my outfits and telling me what I should and shouldn't be wearing. Also while there is such a thing as "too much color/too many brights in one outfit" I don't agree that she says that black is a rule, and that she feels its better for her to wear mostly black nowadays....Color is part of what makes fashion interesting....All black 24/7 can become boring as well.


----------



## labelwhore04

mcb100 said:


> Interesting, that she is advising people to "dress for your shape" when she is wearing clothes that are so tight that she's actually spilling out of them, and a wrinkled beige blouse with huge holes near the top of it with 5 inch high hooker boots while pregnant, and a slew of other horrendous outfits. Totally contradicts herself! Also love how she confirms for us that Kanye basically styles her...that's just too controlling for me, I would never want my SO picking out my outfits and telling me what I should and shouldn't be wearing. Also while there is such a thing as "too much color/too many brights in one outfit" I don't agree that she says that black is a rule, and that she feels its better for her to wear mostly black nowadays....Color is part of what makes fashion interesting....All black 24/7 can become boring as well.



She is the queen of hypocrites. In one episode she was telling Kylie not to go "overboard" with lip fillers and to be subtle. Is she kidding? She doesn't even have the same face as she did 5 years ago and she's telling people to be "subtle" with PS. There is something not right in her head.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Everyone carries different. Her belly doesn't look as if it's dropped yet...when it gets low, then she's close to due any minute.



Yikes - how much lower can it go?


----------



## lizmil

Ok erasing that Cheetos image from my mind.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Classic!  I love a Judge Judy gif with my breakfast!  Thanks Lou!


----------



## lizmil

She is mortified when she sees her old outfits, so are we, except it's ANY outfit. She thinks less is more ... As in less clothing,more boobs? Dressing for her shape, what shape is that? Diaper booty?


----------



## Oryx816

lizmil said:


> She is mortified when she sees her old outfits, so are we, except it's ANY outfit. She thinks less is more ... As in less clothing,more boobs? Dressing for her shape, what shape is that? Diaper booty?




Yeah, she dressed for her shape pre-Kanye but post-Kanye she dresses for the shape she had but no longer has.  Time for a reality check!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Wow the delusion is real. Kim giving fashion advice talking about dressing for your shape and showing personality :lolots:
> 
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2015/09/28/fashion/kim-kardashian-fashion-style-tips/index.html
> 
> *Exclusive: Getting dressed with Kim Kardashian*
> 
> New York (CNN)What happened to Kim Kardashian? It seems like just yesterday she was an avatar for a Noughties aesthetic hinged on high heels, tiny dresses and It Bags. Today, the reality show star (and entrepreneur, and author, and social media phenomenon) exudes a contemporary type of glamor that follows a strict "less is more" mantra.
> 
> "I really think that my relationship with my husband Kanye [West] really changed everything," Kardashian told CNN Style at a dress fitting ahead of Givenchy's Spring-Summer 2016 show. "I mean, back in the day I thought I had the best style. I look back at outfits and I'm, like, mortified."
> 
> Post-Kanye makeover, Kardashian relies on longer hemlines, fewer colors and a different breed of designer. She's regularly seen stepping out in darkly chic brands like Givenchy (she's close friends with creative director Riccardo Tisci, who designed her wedding dress), Balmain and Balenciaga, along with more avant-garde designers like Haider Ackermann and Margiela.
> 
> And the fashion world has taken notice: She's now a front-row fixture in New York and Paris; has landed Vogue covers in America, Brazil and Spain; and has posed for Jurgen Teller, Jean-Paul Goude, and Steven Klein.
> 
> CNN Style caught up with Kardashian to find out which style rules guide her new look.
> 
> *Dress for your shape*
> "I think number one you have to know your own body type, because it's, so many things look amazing on like my sister Kendall, we have completely different bodies and you know something could look amazing on the runway and then just not fit my personal body type. So I think that's been a lesson that I've had to learn -- sometimes the hard way -- that sometimes things don't always work out."
> 
> *Stock up on black*
> "You know I loved color before, and I still do in moderation, but I think black really does look good on everybody. I think it's really chic and slimming and sleek."
> 
> *Seek outside inspiration*
> "Before my husband and I started dating, he brought me [former Vogue Paris editor] Carine Roitfeld's coffee table book [Carine Roitfeld: Irreverent] and was like, 'You should be studying this book, this is like the fashion bible.' ... As far as my own inspiration, I look at Instagram and see what people are posting. I love to follow fashion bloggers, I love getting inspiration from the runway. I get inspiration all over the place.
> 
> *Less is more*
> "Before, I used to always think more is more and I used to accessorize and wear bracelets and earrings and necklaces. I used to do it all. Now I definitely understand how much cooler it is just to be a little bit simpler."
> 
> *Get a second opinion*
> "I love my husband's opinion, so I always ask his opinion on everything and he always helps me put together my looks ... Kanye sees my body obviously every day, so he can understand what works well on my body type, so it's been really fun to dress and we try things that work and some things that don't work."
> 
> *Don't fear the baby bump*
> "Being pregnant and a lot heavier, I think you have to show off the curves. It's not like I'm trying to hide my pregnancy, whereas my last pregnancy, I was trying to find looks that would hide it. You just have to embrace it, to show the bump."
> 
> *Show some personality*
> "What I love most about fashion is that you can just really express yourself and your moods depending on what you wear, I think it's really I think fashion is subjective but I also think that you can just really be who you are and show your personality from the clothes that you wear."


Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## yinnie

redney said:


> Ummmm. OBs typically estimate the due date very early in pregnancy, like in her earliest appointments, and may make adjustments based on the baby's size measured via ultrasounds. So only in the K world would her estimated due date be decided 7 months into her pregnancy. Ohhhhkay.
> 
> And how exactly does a dr. plan for a birth on the exact estimated due date? No one I know personally has ever given birth either naturally, induced or c-section exactly on their estimated due date. It's usually within 2 weeks before/after.





TC1 said:


> ^^ Agree with all of this. They will probably pay big $$ to have a scheduled c section that day...just to keep up with this farce.



My daughter was born on her due date (new years day!!!)  same with my cousin's son. Spot on due date. 
but of course doesn't happen to everyone. 
also rate the truthfulness of her due date to be Christmas day less than a grain of salt. PR stunt to fill their huge ego heads so they can ascend closer to heaven


----------



## glamourous1098

yinnie said:


> My daughter was born on her due date (new years day!!!)  same with my cousin's son. Spot on due date.
> but of course doesn't happen to everyone.
> also rate the truthfulness of her due date to be Christmas day less than a grain of salt. PR stunt to fill their huge ego heads s*o they can ascend closer to heaven*



Won't her butt weigh her down and keep her on this... spiritual plane?


----------



## bag-princess

yinnie said:


> *My daughter was born on her due date (new years day!!!)  same with my cousin's son. Spot on due date. *
> but of course doesn't happen to everyone.
> also rate the truthfulness of her due date to be Christmas day less than a grain of salt. PR stunt to fill their huge ego heads so they can ascend closer to heaven





my second son was due July 31 and was a few minutes late so he arrived August 1.  when i went to the doctor to confirm i was pregnant she asked all the questions and i told her what my DH said - the day it happened he told me "you are pregnant. we just made another baby!"  and i thought he was kidding.  i told her the day and she got out her little chart thingy and said the baby due date was July 31.   so yea - it is very much possible to have a baby on the exact due date.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Encore Hermes said:


> Eating Cheetos
> View attachment 3142936
> View attachment 3142937
> View attachment 3142938
> 
> Daily mail
> 
> s-media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/f2/d2/08/f2d20817dd724b4367cdacd24f441889.jpg



I like how she likes to post pics of her insinuating sexual 
Behavior. We know what her face looks like in coitus she does not have to pretend.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

caitlin1214 said:


> Physician, heal thyself.



The beauty and simple truth of this post ^ made me LMAO.

PREACH IT SISTER!


----------



## dangerouscurves

AlbertsLove said:


> I like how she likes to post pics of her insinuating sexual
> 
> Behavior. We know what her face looks like in coitus she does not have to pretend.




Lol!!! There's really nothing sexy about her and those pics.


----------



## bag-princess

*'I like Easton, but Kanye doesn't': Pregnant Kim  Kardashian reveals she IS considering a directional name for couple's  unborn son*







Kim Kardashian reveals she does like the name Easton, following speculation that she is set to name her unborn son after a direction. 
The  pregnant  star famously named her first-born North, two, because it's  the highest point - and in an interview with Ellen DeGeneres, she  reveals she continues to be inspired by the compass.
'I  do like the name Easton,' the 34-year-old said after much speculation.  'I don't think my husband likes that name, but I do like it.



'I don't think we'll go another  direction. It's definitely not South. Every time someone says South, I  just want to roll my eyes.' 







The name Easton was first brought up in August, when a family friend let slip that the name could be on the cards. 
'Easton is the chosen name. It's confirmed that the baby boy will be called Easton,' the source revealed at the time. 
*The  reality star told NPR: 'I don't like South West, though, because that's  like, you know, North will always, you know, be better and be  more...she has a better direction.':weird::weird:*
She  went on to affirm to Shaquille O'Neal on his podcast: 'Why just add  another direction? *North is the best. I don't want to try to duplicate  that with a lower direction, you know?':lolots::lolots::lolots:*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kim-Kardashian-reveals-DOES-like-Easton.html
​


----------



## dangerouscurves

^Honey, when you named your daughter we all rolled our eyes and shook our head. It's still a stupid name! Such hypocrite, this woman!


----------



## michie

A very stupid name. 

My boss' son was born on his due date. I didn't know that was uncommon lol. Back to Kim, she looks beyond huge now. How TF is she due Christmas Day???


----------



## labelwhore04

I doubt shes due that late. Didnt she lie about Norths due date as well? She was born "premature" yeah right


----------



## Queenpixie

wylde is the chosen name... i can sense it


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> wylde is the chosen name... i can sense it




Lol! I agree. I said this too [emoji23]


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> 'I don't think we'll go another  direction. It's definitely not South. Every time someone says South, I  just want to roll my eyes.'



I like how she makes it sound like South would be such a ridiculous name, whereas North is wonderful. She's a buffoon.


----------



## *spoiled*

redney said:


> Ummmm. OBs typically estimate the due date very early in pregnancy, like in her earliest appointments, and may make adjustments based on the baby's size measured via ultrasounds. So only in the K world would her estimated due date be decided 7 months into her pregnancy. Ohhhhkay.
> 
> And how exactly does a dr. plan for a birth on the exact estimated due date? No one I know personally has ever given birth either naturally, induced or c-section exactly on their estimated due date. It's usually within 2 weeks before/after.



I know alot of people that have given birth on their due date.  Or she might just be induced on that day.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I* like how she makes it sound like South would be such a ridiculous name*, whereas North is wonderful. She's a buffoon.





exactly!!!!


----------



## whimsic

Someone needs to gently tell that fool that "North" is not and does not mean the highest point..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Wow the delusion is real. Kim giving fashion advice talking about dressing for your shape and showing personality :lolots:
> 
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2015/09/28/fashion/kim-kardashian-fashion-style-tips/index.html
> 
> *Exclusive: Getting dressed with Kim Kardashian*
> 
> New York (CNN)What happened to Kim Kardashian? It seems like just yesterday she was an avatar for a Noughties aesthetic hinged on high heels, tiny dresses and It Bags. Today, the reality show star (and entrepreneur, and author, and social media phenomenon) exudes a contemporary type of glamor that follows a strict "less is more" mantra.
> 
> "I really think that my relationship with my husband Kanye [West] really changed everything," Kardashian told CNN Style at a dress fitting ahead of Givenchy's Spring-Summer 2016 show. "I mean, back in the day I thought I had the best style. I look back at outfits and I'm, like, mortified."
> 
> Post-Kanye makeover, Kardashian relies on longer hemlines, fewer colors and a different breed of designer. She's regularly seen stepping out in darkly chic brands like Givenchy (she's close friends with creative director Riccardo Tisci, who designed her wedding dress), Balmain and Balenciaga, along with more avant-garde designers like Haider Ackermann and Margiela.
> 
> And the fashion world has taken notice: She's now a front-row fixture in New York and Paris; has landed Vogue covers in America, Brazil and Spain; and has posed for Jurgen Teller, Jean-Paul Goude, and Steven Klein.
> 
> CNN Style caught up with Kardashian to find out which style rules guide her new look.
> 
> *Dress for your shape*
> "I think number one you have to know your own body type, because it's, so many things look amazing on like my sister Kendall, we have completely different bodies and you know something could look amazing on the runway and then just not fit my personal body type. So I think that's been a lesson that I've had to learn -- sometimes the hard way -- that sometimes things don't always work out."
> 
> *Stock up on black*
> "You know I loved color before, and I still do in moderation, but I think black really does look good on everybody. I think it's really chic and slimming and sleek."
> 
> *Seek outside inspiration*
> "Before my husband and I started dating, he brought me [former Vogue Paris editor] Carine Roitfeld's coffee table book [Carine Roitfeld: Irreverent] and was like, 'You should be studying this book, this is like the fashion bible.' ... As far as my own inspiration, I look at Instagram and see what people are posting. I love to follow fashion bloggers, I love getting inspiration from the runway. I get inspiration all over the place.
> 
> *Less is more*
> "Before, I used to always think more is more and I used to accessorize and wear bracelets and earrings and necklaces. I used to do it all. Now I definitely understand how much cooler it is just to be a little bit simpler."
> 
> *Get a second opinion*
> "I love my husband's opinion, so I always ask his opinion on everything and he always helps me put together my looks ... Kanye sees my body obviously every day, so he can understand what works well on my body type, so it's been really fun to dress and we try things that work and some things that don't work."
> 
> *Don't fear the baby bump*
> "Being pregnant and a lot heavier, I think you have to show off the curves. It's not like I'm trying to hide my pregnancy, whereas my last pregnancy, I was trying to find looks that would hide it. You just have to embrace it, to show the bump."
> 
> *Show some personality*
> "What I love most about fashion is that you can just really express yourself and your moods depending on what you wear, I think it's really I think fashion is subjective but I also think that you can just really be who you are and show your personality from the clothes that you wear."



She should take her own damn advice.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/30/kim-kardashian-comments-on-kanye-wests-presidential-bid/

Kim Kardashian steps out on stage for her appearance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show, airing on Wednesday (September 30).

The 34-year-old pregnant reality star opened up about her husband Kanye West running for president in 2020 and how she didnt know his plans to announce his bid.

That was news to me, Kim said. That wasnt a discussion in our household.

I believe he is serious and I know that ya know he if he puts his mind to something hell do his best, Kim added. And he will. Ya know its been fascinating just hearing all of the conversations that have gone on since that announcement. I dont know if that was planned and I just didnt know about it or if he came up with that idea right then and there.

Kim also opened up about her daughter North West, her step-dad Caitlyn Jenner, and the upcoming baby. She even played a game of Never Have I Ever alongside fellow guest Tracee Ellis Ross!


----------



## redney

In whose "household" since they don't have one together.

Oh and Easton West?? SMH....


----------



## NYCBelle

Queenpixie said:


> wylde is the chosen name... i can sense it



Middle name: Wylde


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> Eating Cheetos
> View attachment 3142936
> View attachment 3142937
> View attachment 3142938
> 
> Daily mail



Why is her tongue so weird looking??? ugh gross...alien!


----------



## NYCBelle

pinkngreenpurse said:


> I am trying to figure out how she is due in December.......she looks like she could have that baby any minute......unless it's twins



Pop out more after a first pregnancy. muscles are stretched


----------



## NYCBelle

tweegy said:


> Welp!



sigh...aren't these some high quality Yeezy's?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/701383/...-in-2020-considers-naming-her-son-easton-west

*Kim Kardashian Addresses Kanye West's Plans to Run for President in 2020, Considers Naming Her Son Easton West*

Kim Kardashian is an open book!

The Selfish author, 34, appeared on The Ellen DeGeneres Wednesday, where she discussed everything from husband Kanye West's plans to run for president in 2020 to potential names for their second child.

Kim, who will welcome a son in December, told Ellen DeGeneres that a psychic friend e-mailed her the other day and said she is going to have twins in 2018. "I was like, 'Lose my e-mail! No, I'm not!'" she said.

"That's two years before Kanye's president, right?" the host asked.

"Yes," Kim said with a laugh.

Like everyone else who watched the MTV Video Music Awards in August, Kim was unaware that the rapper was going to announce plans to run for the presidency five years from now. "That was news to me," she said, explaining that it "wasn't a discussion in our household." Regardless, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star said, "I believe he is serious and I know that if he puts his mind to something he'll do his best. And he will. It's been fascinating just hearing all of the conversations that have gone on since that announcement. I don't know if that was planned and I just didn't know about it or if he came up with that idea right then and there...That was a fun night and I'm looking forward to what's to come."

"That's a big thing to not talk to your wife about, but I think that would be so much fun to be in the White House," the E! star said. "I was joking with him. I was like, 'You're going to have to make it to a second term,' because he loves redecorating. I was like, 'You're going to want to redo the whole White House and we're not going to be able to enjoy it. So we're going to have to just go with the flow.'"

For now, Kim and Kanye are focused on Baby No. 2.

The mom-to-be said she and her husband "haven't decided on name," so Ellen offered a few funny suggestions. When "East West" was mentioned, Kim said, "I do like the name Easton. Easton West. I don't think my husband likes that name, but I do like it. I don't we'll go another direction. It's definitely not South. Every time someone says 'South' I just want to roll my eyes. It's not a good direction."

Speaking of kids, Kim revealed that her 2-year-old daughter, North West, met her grandparent Caitlyn Jenner three months ago. "I brought North over for Mother's Day. No, was it Father's Day? It was Father's Day," Kim said. "I called and I said, 'Are you really inviting us over for Father's Day? Are you expecting a gift? You're not double dipping here. Are you Mother's Day or Father's Day? You get one gift.'"

In the same episode, Kim played a round of "Never Have I Ever" with fellow guest and Hollywood scion Tracee Ellis Ross. To see how the pregnant TV star threw her younger sister Khloé Kardashian under the bus, watch the video now!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Look out Canada. If KW runs for President, here I come.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Oryx816

She really is delusional.  She talks about this like it is a distinct possibility.  
I guess she is tired of being Kanye's Perfect ***** and wants to be promoted to First Perfect *****.  Keep dreaming Kimbecile!


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> sigh...aren't these some high quality Yeezy's?


 
It's like he got some clear sticky-tape and stuck it to a plastic block and called it a 'shoe'. Looks like a craft project gone tragically wrong.


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Look out Canada. If KW runs for President, here I come.


----------



## ophousewife

Coach Lover Too said:


> Look out Canada. If KW runs for President, here I come.



I think you'll be in good company as most members will flock to Canada with you.  Lol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ophousewife said:


> I think you'll be in good company as most members will flock to Canada with you.  Lol.


 Lemme know if y'all need a ride.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lemme know if y'all need a ride.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I die!!!


----------



## Lounorada

She is so vapid to listen to and that little cackle she does at the end of whatever she says is extremely annoying  
I only watched the first and last clips, but I did catch the bit where she told Ellen that she still lives with PMK... No surprise there.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> She is so vapid to listen to and that little cackle she does at the end of whatever she says is extremely annoying
> I only watched the first and last clips, but I did catch the bit where she told Ellen that she still lives with PMK... No surprise there.



I think that annoying "He, he" chuckle she always does is because she can no longer laugh like a normal person due to so much filler in and around her mouth area.  One of the side effects if you like.  Again, no sympathy from me.  You wanna look like the Joker, be my guest.


----------



## Stansy

Encore Hermes said:


> Eating Cheetos
> View attachment 3142936
> View attachment 3142937
> View attachment 3142938
> 
> Daily mail
> 
> s-media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/f2/d2/08/f2d20817dd724b4367cdacd24f441889.jpg



Why do they have to sexualize everything they do???


----------



## clydekiwi

whimsic said:


> Someone needs to gently tell that fool that "North" is not and does not mean the highest point..




In her mind and kanyes it does. Lol


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> She is so vapid to listen to and that little cackle she does at the end of whatever she says is extremely annoying
> I only watched the first and last clips, but I did catch the bit where *she told Ellen that she still lives with PMK... No surprise there.*



Hilarious. How long have she and Kanye been "married"?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> She is so vapid to listen to and that little cackle she does at the end of whatever she says is extremely annoying
> I only watched the first and last clips, but I did catch the bit where she told Ellen that she still lives with PMK... No surprise there.





White Orchid said:


> I think that annoying "He, he" chuckle she always does is because she can no longer laugh like a normal person due to so much filler in and around her mouth area.  One of the side effects if you like.  Again, no sympathy from me.  You wanna look like the Joker, be my guest.



Agree with both of you 

Her "laugh" is so fake and forced. I don't think I've heard her really laugh, ever. I wonder if she's ever laughed properly, without being so self conscious for once in her life, lol.


----------



## tweegy

Oryx816 said:


> She really is delusional.  She talks about this like it is a distinct possibility.
> I guess she is tired of being Kanye's Perfect ***** and wants to be promoted to First Perfect *****.  Keep dreaming Kimbecile!



Well, there is a distinct possibility of Donald ***** being prez. We really do live in a world where anything is possible.


----------



## GaitreeS

Sasha2012 said:


>



I love how Tracey seems so normal and is mortified by Kim's reactions lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her face in these clips looks really, REALLY odd. Like her upper lip curls upwards towards her nose too much or something, instead of a smile it looks like a snarl...


----------



## bag-princess

whimsic said:


> Someone needs to gently tell that fool that "North" is not and does not mean the highest point..



no.    just leave it alone.  she would never believe it or even understand it.  it would be like talking to a brick wall. 





GaitreeS said:


> I love how Tracey seems so normal and is mortified by Kim's reactions lol



i was just laughing at that.

she looks like she is thinking "i can't believe i am sitting beside this idiot!"


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> Look out Canada. If KW runs for President, here I come.



Nah,  not if he runs, just if he's elected.  That seems like a stretch but who knows?


----------



## Jikena

Watching the videos right now. Her dress is horrible. Seriously. It doesn't look nice on her body at all. It makes her look fat. It looks like she has no shoulder - because of the way the dress is made, it looks like her shoulders are going dooown. Not good. The shape under the boobs and on the arms makes her look fat and like she had dropping boobs. That necklace is horrible. Why would she wear this.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I think that annoying "He, he" chuckle she always does is because she can no longer laugh like a normal person due to so much filler in and around her mouth area.  One of the side effects if you like. * Again, no sympathy from me.  You wanna look like the Joker, be my guest*.


 
 I agree!


----------



## bag-mania

*O.J. Simpson Almost Killed Himself in Kim Kardashian's Room Before White Bronco Chase: Report*

Oh my. It's been 21 years since O.J. Simpson's famous 1995 murder trial, and yet new information continues to pour in about his past. Lawrence Schiller, who wrote American Tragedy: The Uncensored Story of the O.J. Simpson Defense, now claims in a new interview that the former NFL player once tried to kill himself in the childhood bedroom of none other than Kim Kardashian.

Schiller followed Simpson's case as he stood trial for the 1994 murder of his ex-wife, Nicole Brown Simpson, and her friend Ron Goldman. In a new interview with ABC News' 20/20, Schiller reveals that Simpson's lawyer  the late Robert Kardashian  found the athlete standing in his now world-famous daughter's room with a gun in his hand. The incident occurred before Simpson's white Bronco chase.

According to Schiller, Simpson made "almost like a suicide tape" in Kim's room that was "intended to be his final words."

"Oh boy, I don't know how I ended up here," Simpson allegedly said on the tape, obtained by Schiller. "Please remember me as 'The Juice.' Please remember me as a good guy. Don't remember me as one of the negatives that might end up here. Please, please, please, please leave my kids at peace. I love everybody." (Simpson was nicknamed "The Juice" during his sports career.)

Simpson was also allegedly holding photos of his kids and wife during his breakdown. (O.J. and Nicole shared daughter Sydney and son Justin. He and his ex-wife Marguerite Whitley had three children.) After making the recording, Kris Jenner's ex-husband found him in the room.

"Then O.J. said, 'I'm going to kill myself in this room,' and I said, 'You can't.' I said, 'This is my daughter's bedroom,'" Kardashian told Schiller at the time. "'My little girl Kim sleeps here. I can't have my little girl in this bedroom, and every time I come in here, I'm going to see your body lying in this. You can't do that.'"

Simpson was eventually found not guilty for the murders of Simpson and Goldman. Eight years later, Kardashian died at age 59 from esophageal cancer in September 2003. (He and Jenner ended their 13-year marriage in 1991 and shared daughters Kourtney and Khloe, and son Rob.)

Jenner  who was best friends with Nicole  recently said in the documentary, The Secret Tapes of the O.J. Case: The Untold Story, that she feels guilty about not speaking up when she saw signs of abuse in Nicole and O.J.'s marriage.

"At the end of Nicoles life, I think she finally was at a place where she knew she had to be more vocal with what was going on and she was in trouble, Jenner says in the film. "The one thing she would tell all of us by the time, you know, it got to that level was, Hes going to kill me and hes going to get away with it.'"

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ardashians-room-details-2015309#ixzz3nFkr0y61


----------



## berrydiva

Love TER's red boots! Is there an ID? *psst Lounorada*


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Love TER's red boots! Is there an ID? *psst Lounorada*


 
Gianvito Rossi 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Gian...ements%3D&eItemId=prod109440042&cmCat=product


----------



## ophousewife

Watching Ellen live now and holy fashion does Kim look W I D E.  I know she's pregnant but her backside is spreading like hot butter.  To think she paid money to expand her @ss that much.  Smh.


----------



## Jikena

ophousewife said:


> Watching Ellen live now and holy fashion does Kim look W I D E.  I know she's pregnant but her backside is spreading like hot butter.  To think she paid money to expand her @ss that much.  Smh.



I noticed as well. She's "two-person wide" lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Gianvito Rossi
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Gian...ements%3D&eItemId=prod109440042&cmCat=product



I think I might love you! 

Thx!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I think I might love you!
> 
> Thx!


 
 You're very welcome hun!


----------



## twinkle.tink

So, y'all have me curious...I actually set the DVR for Ellen.

I have never heard Kim speak more than a snippet or two & have never watch Ellen other than a clip here or there floating about.

Am I going to regret this? I am going to be baking pumpkin 'bread' ...is it going to ruin my appetite?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

If people didn't already think America is a joke they will if he ever became president


----------



## Glitterandstuds

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## yinnie

whimsic said:


> Someone needs to gently tell that fool that "North" is not and does not mean the highest point..



North is closer to than north west


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3144028
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Omg! Bless her Heart! I shouldn't laugh but that's hilarious sh*t!!:lolots:


----------



## dangerouscurves

yinnie said:


> North is closer to than north west




Lol!!!! The last name ruined it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3144028
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## iluvmybags

From Ellen's IG account


----------



## stylemepretty

God I wish she'd stop slicking her hair down like that. It emphasises all the work she's had done to her face.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ever since someone posted OctoMom's pic the other day, that's all I see now when I see Kim.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That pic of North and Ellen is so cute! I can just hear Ellen talking to her very seriously


----------



## bisbee

redney said:


> And how exactly does a dr. plan for a birth on the exact estimated due date? No one I know personally has ever given birth either naturally, induced or c-section exactly on their estimated due date. It's usually within 2 weeks before/after.




Actually, it is quite possible.  My first was born at 11:58 pm the day BEFORE my due date, my second was born on his due date.  I was in a Lamaze class of 6 women, all pregnant with our second babies - we all delivered on our due dates, which was very unusual.


----------



## Ladybug09

The estimation of your Due Date is based upon the info you give your health care provider regarding your last known period. If you are accurate/very accurate to this, then you due date should be just as accurate (baring any complications in the pregnancy, etc).


----------



## redney

Ladybug09 said:


> The estimation of your Due Date is based upon the info you give your health care provider regarding your last known period. If you are accurate/very accurate to this, then you due date should be just as accurate (baring any complications in the pregnancy, etc).



But everyone is different with natural labor beginning before or after that one specific 24 hour day - it's called an estimated due date for this reason. I had very regular periods and a very healthy pregnancy and was still not showing any signs of labor 10 days past my estimated due date. Was induced and had a healthy baby who was on the averages for length and weight. 

Had friends with very regular cycles, healthy pregnancies and went into labor days before and days after their EDDs.

Thing is with Kimmiekakes & Kanye, you know if they want their child to be born on Christian Christmas for whatever symbolic reason, the baby WILL be born on that date, by hook or by crook.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Thing is with Kimmiekakes & Kanye, you know  if they want their child to be born on Christian Christmas for *whatever  symbolic reason*, the baby WILL be born on that date, by hook or by  crook.



Given that apparently they still live apart, maybe the baby was conceived through artificial insemination. That would allow them to pinpoint the due date more accurately.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> Given that apparently they still live apart, maybe the baby was* conceived through artificial insemination*. That would allow them to pinpoint the due date more accurately.



I think that's what they did, right? Awhile back on this thread there was a lot of discussion since they selected the baby's gender.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Yes, I thought they did AI [del]to choose gender[/Del] because it was difficult for her to conceive.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Yes, I thought they did AI [del]to choose gender[/del] because it was difficult for her to conceive.



Or difficult for him to - um - participate.


----------



## berrydiva

North playing with Ellen is so cute. Ellen lubs the kids.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Or difficult for him to - um - participate.



Bingo!


----------



## caitlin1214

ophousewife said:


> I think you'll be in good company as most members will flock to Canada with you.  Lol.



Bish party in Toronto!


----------



## Stansy

redney said:


> Or difficult for him to - um - participate.


----------



## labelwhore04

redney said:


> Or difficult for him to - um - participate.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Or difficult for him to - um - participate.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye out with North and Penelope in Calabasas. (September 18)
> 
> via tumblr





redney said:


> But everyone is different with natural labor beginning before or after that one specific 24 hour day - it's called an estimated due date for this reason. I had very regular periods and a very healthy pregnancy and was still not showing any signs of labor 10 days past my estimated due date. Was induced and had a healthy baby who was on the averages for length and weight.
> 
> Had friends with very regular cycles, healthy pregnancies and went into labor days before and days after their EDDs.
> 
> *Thing is with Kimmiekakes & Kanye, you know if they want their child to be born on Christian Christmas for whatever symbolic reason, the baby WILL be born on that date, by hook or by crook*.



They are another story. We KNOW they are liars.


----------



## redney

Ladybug09 said:


> They are another story. We KNOW they are liars.



 Yep, over and over and over...


----------



## caitlin1214

redney said:


> Or difficult for him to - um - participate.



He'd have to picture Riccardo the whole time!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I can actually understand being HUGE and pregnant well before your due date.  I was only about 6 1/2 months here!


----------



## whimsic

^but you don't look like you're carrying triplets in your a$$.


----------



## Docjeun

Glitterandstuds said:


> If people didn't already think America is a joke they will if he ever became president


----------



## Peachysweet2013

whimsic said:


> ^but you don't look like you're carrying triplets in your a$$.




Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Paris. (October 2)


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I didn't think it was possible for Kayne to smile.


----------



## actuallydear

he smiles pretty frequently, even in pap pics. wish he'd smile more, he has a great one.

does his necklace say 'north' - if so, how sweet.


----------



## Ladybug09

actuallydear said:


> he smiles pretty frequently, even in pap pics. wish he'd smile more, he has a great one.
> 
> does his necklace say 'north' - if so, how sweet.



Says Nori.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> Says Nori.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> I didn't think it was possible for Kayne to smile.




He smiles a lot just not when with Kim. He has a great smile which actually lights up his face...he needs to do it more often again.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> He smiles a lot*just not when with Kim.* j He has a great smile which actually lights up his face...he needs to do it more often again.


----------



## Sasha2012

He is renowned for his moody pout and sulky demeanor. 

Yet Kanye West could hardly wipe the smile off his face as he took a break from the fashion shows of Paris Fashion Week to attend the Roksanda Ten Year Anniversary Dinner at A-list eatery Caviar Kaspia on Friday. 

The 38-year-old rapper looked joyous as he chatted with the fashion elite while enjoying a glass of wine at the luxury celebration - while his pregnant wife Kim Kardashian stayed at home with their two-year-old daughter North.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leaves-pregnant-Kim-LA-PFW.html#ixzz3nWRQXMoj


----------



## Encore Hermes

Metallica called, they want their font back.


----------



## redney

Of course he was smiling, Kimmie is not with him.


----------



## Sassys

Cracks me up how he is always so happy when his "wife" is not around. Wonder why he agreed to their arrangement if he is so unhappy with the charade. What's in it for him in the long run.


----------



## Lounorada

Happy Kanye!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Maybe I'm always thinking when he is with Kim, he always seems mad and never happy. 

Agree he has a great smile.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> Says Nori.




aw, kanye loves sushi!


----------



## coconutsboston

Encore Hermes said:


> Metallica called, they want their font back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wehustle.co.uk/components/com_eshop/osx/image/cache/data/Kanye%20West/new%202015%20yeezus%20kanye%20west%20glastonbury%2027th%20june%202015%20white%20tshirt%20back-1200x1200.jpg


This reminds me of:  "...And please get out of my Van Halen t-shirt before you jinx the band and they break up!"


----------



## Encore Hermes

coconutsboston said:


> This reminds me of:  "...And please get out of my Van Halen t-shirt before you jinx the band and they break up!"



 

And full circle back to Kanye


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> And full circle back to Kanye
> 33.media.tumblr.com/797707d1b1ccde440de8e0ce4f299acb/tumblr_ms22qpLXnE1qhbo1ko1_500.gif



Always a fave.....lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Easy.  A baby which Ricardo can't.



Sassys said:


> Cracks me up how he is always so happy when his "wife" is not around. Wonder why he agreed to their arrangement if he is so unhappy with the charade. What's in it for him in the long run.


----------



## Eva1991

actuallydear said:


> he smiles pretty frequently, even in pap pics. wish he'd smile more, he has a great one.
> 
> does his necklace say 'north' - if so, how sweet.



Kim has the same necklace as well I think.

Agree, his smile is great. He should smile more often.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's jetted to Paris without wife Kim Kardashian, so Kanye West has had to find a new member of the family to party with.

The rapper showed up to Vogue's anniversary bash, where the French edition of the magazine celebrated its 95th birthday, with his mother-in-law Kris Jenner on Saturday night.

The two showed off their contrasting styles at the star-studded Paris Fashion Week party, and some bizarre antics on the red carpet, with Kanye dressing down while Kris was glammed up.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-styles-Vogue-s-PFW-party.html#ixzz3nYRzXbT2


----------



## stylemepretty

It's so funny to see him smiling all over town but never when he's with Kim.


----------



## saira1214

Why does he go to fashion week looking so sorry? Seriously, he needs to step his fashion game up.


----------



## White Orchid

I like what the chick next to Kris in that last photo is wearing.  Now _she_ looks good.


----------



## Wildflower22

I wonder if Kanye dictates what PMK's boytoy wears. Looks like they have similar necklaces.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Vogue 95th Anniversary Party on October 3, 2015 in Paris, France.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I feel bad for Kim when it comes to her pregnancy body. Literally nothing will look good on her, so I gave up on criticizing her outfits lol.


----------



## Oryx816

I feel bad that her husband is utterly miserable whenever he is with her but with other people, men in particular, he is the merriest person in the room.  Alright, the gayest person in the room.  Gay as in happy....


----------



## bunnyr

LouboutinHottie said:


> I feel bad for Kim when it comes to her pregnancy body. Literally nothing will look good on her, so I gave up on criticizing her outfits lol.




With her kind of shape no clothes will look good. Sorry. That's why they don't have models or make mannequins like her shape


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> I feel bad that her husband is utterly miserable whenever he is with her but with other people, men in particular, he is the merriest person in the room.  Alright, the gayest person in the room.  Gay as in happy....



I don't feel bad. It is so telling that their marriage or arrangement or whatever is a complete sham.


----------



## AEGIS

Zoe Kravitz's complexion is just so sallow to me


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> Why does he go to fashion week looking so sorry? Seriously, he needs to step his fashion game up.



Well Kanye pre-Kim was quite fashionable....this new Kanye is a mess.


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> I don't feel bad. It is so telling that their marriage or arrangement or whatever is a complete sham.



You will always be unhappy when you are not true to yourself. Living a lie will eat at you 24/7 no matter how much money and fame you have.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> You will always be unhappy when you are not true to yourself. Living a lie will eat at you 24/7 no matter how much money and fame you have.




Truth!


----------



## Sasha2012

That's what big sisters are for.

Kourtney Kardashian gave pregnant Kim a break on Sunday as she brought North West for a day out at a pumpkin patch in LA.

The two-year-old appeared to be having a ball as she hung out with her little cousins Mason, five, and Penelope, three.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-pumpkin-patch-LA-cousins.html#ixzz3negdbXkV


----------



## AEGIS

those shoes look so big for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/a47113/kardashians-cosmo-birthday-november-2015/

*See The 6 Kardashians/Jenners Photographed Together for The First Time in 4 Years*

"No one could have predicted the Kardashians' and Jenners' success. But when you spend time with them, what resonates is the family unit. There are so many things about them that are glamorous, crazy, and unlike our lives, but the sense of family is universal. They love and stand by one another no matter what," says Ryan Seacrest, the executive producer of Keeping Up With the Kardashians and the family's self-described "big brother" in Cosmo's November 2015 issue, which celebrates the magazine's 50th birthday. "Their unvarnished candor reveals how close they really are. What's more, they present acceptance. You look at Bruce and now Caitlyn  you see the power of a family to come together when it would be so easy to fall apart. There's comfort in viewing that steadfastness of love."&#8203; 

This cover is the ladies' first all together since 2011; stay tuned to see even more covers with individual photos, stories from the sisters, behind-the-scenes videos, and more!


----------



## berrydiva

RIP to North's hairline....there's an entire gap now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Um...I know it's Cosmo and the standards are pretty low but "America's First Family" Really? Like, REALLY? K 

I say it every time I see a pic of her but  North is ridiculously cute. I can't take.


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Um...I know it's Cosmo and the standards are pretty low but "America's First Family" Really? Like, REALLY? K
> 
> I say it every time I see a pic of her but  North is ridiculously cute. I can't take.



A lot of people are like wut?

http://jezebel.com/people-are-pissed-at-cosmopolitan-for-calling-the-karda-1734635092


----------



## Oryx816

#where'sRob


----------



## pukasonqo

khloe screams unique because she is, technically, not a kartrashian (or so,it goes) like kimbo and kourt
kendall looks different in this kover pic
and kris must be feeling as happy as a pig in mud, finally, she is the sixth sister!


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> those shoes look so big for her.



Not to mention zero support.  But I'm sure that's the last thing on Kim's mind when choosing North's shoes.  It's all about fashion and not what is child-appropriate or comfortable.  Idiot.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sasha2012 said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/a47113/kardashians-cosmo-birthday-november-2015/
> 
> 
> 
> *see the 6 kardashians/jenners photographed together for the first time in 4 years*
> 
> 
> 
> "no one could have predicted the kardashians' and jenners' success. But when you spend time with them, what resonates is the family unit. There are so many things about them that are glamorous, crazy, and unlike our lives, but the sense of family is universal. They love and stand by one another no matter what," says ryan seacrest, the executive producer of keeping up with the kardashians and the family's self-described "big brother" in cosmo's november 2015 issue, which celebrates the magazine's 50th birthday. "their unvarnished candor reveals how close they really are. What's more, they present acceptance. You look at bruce and now caitlyn  you see the power of a family to come together when it would be so easy to fall apart. There's comfort in viewing that steadfastness of love."&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> this cover is the ladies' first all together since 2011; stay tuned to see even more covers with individual photos, stories from the sisters, behind-the-scenes videos, and more!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why isn't Cait in the cover too.


----------



## nillacobain

Sasha2012 said:


> That's what big sisters are for.
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian gave pregnant Kim a break on Sunday as she brought North West for a day out at a pumpkin patch in LA.
> 
> The two-year-old appeared to be having a ball as she hung out with her little cousins Mason, five, and Penelope, three.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-pumpkin-patch-LA-cousins.html#ixzz3negdbXkV





AEGIS said:


> those shoes look so big for her.



Yeah... children should wear appropriate shoes...


----------



## *spoiled*

bunnyr said:


> With her kind of shape no clothes will look good. Sorry. That's why they don't have models or make mannequins like her shape



LOL I completely disagree.  There are clothes out there that will look good on Kim's shape.  The stick figure model thin isn't the end all be all shape to have.   I know for sure that I wouldn't want to be that thin.  Kim just needs to dress for her shape.


----------



## jenjen1964

I actually liked Kris' dress at fashion week (sorry, lol)


----------



## glamourous1098

*spoiled* said:


> LOL I completely disagree.  There are clothes out there that will look good on Kim's shape.  The stick figure model thin isn't the end all be all shape to have.   I know for sure that I wouldn't want to be that thin.  Kim just needs to dress for her shape.



To add on to this, I am stick figure thin and there's a lot of stuff I look terrible in that looks great on people with (a less plastic surgery modified version of) Kim's figure.  It's all about dressing for your shape!


----------



## berrydiva

There absolutely are shapely mannequins with wide hips and a big behind just like there exist "plus" sized mannequins. 

Kim just doesn't dress for her shape. There are many women out there working with a whole lot more than Kim and look fantastic.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*spoiled* said:


> LOL I completely disagree.  There are clothes out there that will look good on Kim's shape.  The stick figure model thin isn't the end all be all shape to have.   I know for sure that I wouldn't want to be that thin.  Kim just needs to dress for her shape.




Exactly.


----------



## YSoLovely

*spoiled* said:


> LOL I completely disagree.  There are clothes out there that will look good on Kim's shape.  The stick figure model thin isn't the end all be all shape to have.   I know for sure that I wouldn't want to be that thin. * Kim just needs to dress for her shape.*




And her size. Kim needs to keep it 100 with herself and stop wearing clothes two sizes too small...


----------



## Encore Hermes

If she dressed appropriately she wouldn't get as many stories on i.e. Daily fail, tmz or as many hits on the articles. Nicely dressed Kim K isn't shocking or read worthy like Kim K with her sheer bra, tight dress and boobs falling out.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> If she dressed appropriately she wouldn't get as many stories on i.e. Daily fail, tmz or as many hits on the articles. Nicely dressed Kim K isn't shocking or read worthy like Kim K with her sheer bra, tight dress and boobs falling out.



But on the flip side, Kourtney has been photographed a lot recently after the Scott break up looking great in nearly every outfit, and she's getting more press because of her well fitting, trendy outfits.


----------



## Sassys

This girl (I refuse to call this dimwit a woman. Any 34yr old who can't think for themselves or dress themselves is a GIRL in my eyes), is so fcuking stupid. Wear your fcuking size dimwit and not your IQ size.


*'It's a complete mindf*ck': Kim Kardashian reveals she feels 'gross' and  'insecure' while branding pregnancy 'the worst experience of my life'*

Ever the candid  star, Kim Kardashian took to her new website, KimKardashianWest.com to share her true  feelings about pregnancy with her fans.
'I'm gonna keep it  real: For me, pregnancy is the worst experience of my life!' the 34-year-old  wrote, in an effort to be open with her fans and subscribers.
She  continued to express her most frustrating concerns with the process, noting 'the  complete mindf*ck of how your body expands and nothing fits.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alls-worst-experience-life.html#ixzz3njDo1v3R


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> This girl (I refuse to call this dimwit a woman. Any 34yr old who can't think for themselves or dress themselves is a GIRL in my eyes), is so fcuking stupid.
> 
> 
> *'It's a complete mindf*ck': Kim Kardashian reveals she feels 'gross' and  'insecure' while branding pregnancy 'the worst experience of my life'*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncy-calls-worst-experience-life.html#commentsEver the candid  star, Kim Kardashian took to her new website, KimKardashianWest.com to share her true  feelings about pregnancy with her fans.
> 'I'm gonna keep it  real: For me, pregnancy is the worst experience of my life!' the 34-year-old  wrote, in an effort to be open with her fans and subscribers.
> She  continued to express her most frustrating concerns with the process, noting 'the  complete mindf*ck of how your body expands and nothing fits.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alls-worst-experience-life.html#ixzz3njDo1v3R




Then why get pregnant?!?!


----------



## Encore Hermes

redney said:


> But on the flip side, Kourtney has been photographed a lot recently after the Scott break up looking great in nearly every outfit, and she's getting more press because of her well fitting, trendy outfits.



I agreed, she dresses well imo best of the sisters but I am inclined towards she is taking more pap strolls and getting coverage because Scott is fooling around with an 18 yr old.


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> Then why get pregnant?!?!
> View attachment 3148968


 
Part of the contract. 1 kid =a certain amount 2 kids = more money and a boy = bonus dollars.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> I agreed, she dresses well imo best of the sisters but I am inclined towards she is taking more pap strolls and getting coverage because Scott is fooling around with an 18 yr old.


 
And Mommy told her, if you want to keep the checks rolling in, you will now do what you are told. Otherwise, you are screwed. Get on board or get off the ship.


----------



## whimsic

"Easiest Workout for an Epic @SS!"...... Sure Cosmo, if you can consider walking to your plastic surgeon's office a workout


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gawd...she's such a whiny heffer!!!  At some point in your pregnancy it gets a bit much for just about every woman. But Kim is just.....ugh.

One of my friends suffered morning sickness the whole 9months and was a trooper. Another had pre-eclampsia. Both got on with it, looked after themselves, followed their Drs orders and had healthy babies. And didn't p*ss and moan about it.

This is just another storyline for her. You know Kimmykakes, show me an effort to enjoy your pregnancy...wear comfy clothes, chillax...stop posing for a minute or two...then I may believe you.

Pregnancy gets in the way of her "hot bish" image and getting her fanny photographed buck naked again. THAT's what she doesn't like about being pregnant. 

She's more concerned about Kylie overtaking her while she's knocked up.


----------



## Lounorada

whimsic said:


> "Easiest Workout for an Epic @SS!"...... Sure Cosmo, if you can consider walking to your plastic surgeon's office a workout



:lolots:


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gawd...she's such a whiny heffer!!!  At some point in your pregnancy it gets a bit much for just about every woman. But Kim is just.....ugh.
> 
> One of my friends suffered morning sickness the whole 9months and was a trooper. Another had pre-eclampsia. Both got on with it, looked after themselves, followed their Drs orders and had healthy babies. And didn't p*ss and moan about it.
> 
> This is just another storyline for her. You know Kimmykakes, show me an effort to enjoy your pregnancy...wear comfy clothes, chillax...stop posing for a minute or two...then I may believe you.
> 
> Pregnancy gets in the way of her "hot bish" image and getting her fanny photographed buck naked again. THAT's what she doesn't like about being pregnant.
> 
> She's more concerned about Kylie overtaking her while she's knocked up.


 
But no one put a gun to her head. She did not have to get pregnant. Nobody ever questions their lies, so she should have just gone along with the "we tried for a year and couldn't get pregnant story", so that is why we are using a surrogate. Her dumb fans, would believe her and the media never question them, so she might as well have done it.

I would have some respect for her, if she was honest and said, "I don't like being pregnant, nor do I want to mess up my body and can afford a gestational surrogate, so I got one".


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Part of the contract. 1 kid =a certain amount 2 kids = more money and a boy = bonus dollars.




I hate people who want to have a child(ren) for a reason other than wanting to raise a person.


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> I hate people who want to have a child(ren) for a reason other than wanting to raise a person.


 
She's not even raising her. The nanny is...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> She's not even raising her. The nanny is...




May karma bite her in that fakery she calls an a$$.


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> I hate people who want to have a child(ren) for a reason other than wanting to raise a person.


 
I can't stand when women bish and moan about being pregnant, when no one forced them to get pregnant. Especially when they did it once, and then do it again. Clearly, it wasn't so bad, that you did it a second time.

To this day, my Mom is STILL complaining about being pregnant with me and my brother and her episiotomy. We both roll our eyes and say next time use birth control.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> I can't stand when women bish and moan about being pregnant, when no one forced them to get pregnant. Especially when they did it once, and then do it again. Clearly, it wasn't so bad, that you did it a second time.
> 
> To this day, my Mom is STILL complaining about being pregnant with me and my brother and her episiotomy. We both roll our eyes and say next time use birth control.




I'm sorry to hear that, Sassy. That's just disrespectful on her side.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She def a whiner but I'd be willing to bet many women share her sentiments but don't say anything for fear of judgement/having their heads bitten off because pregnancy is supposed to be nothing but sunshine and rainbows and a woman should never complain about it. 

I know more women who've had miserable pregnancies than easy ones, TBH.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She def a whiner but I'd be willing to bet many women share her sentiments but don't say anything for fear of judgement/having their heads bitten off because pregnancy is supposed to be nothing but sunshine and rainbows and a woman should never complain about it.
> 
> I know more women who've had miserable pregnancies than easy ones, TBH.



That's not what I was saying. I said most women at some point in their pregnancy DO have something not go quite right. For me with my second, I had sciatica, gestational diabetes and low fluid. But I did what my Dr said and got on with it and enjoyed my pregnancy. 

To me, Kim makes zero effort to enjoy it and gets antsy when she can't be as "hot" as she thinks she is.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love my son. 

I hated being pregnant. It just got worse and more uncomfortable the longer it went on. And then, while mind-blowing to me that I could provide all his nutritional needs, the lack of sleep and privacy that went along with tending to a newborn was not an experience I cared to repeat. DH saw my struggle and when I said "I won't do this again," he supported my decision to get my tubes done, although I know he would have loved more kids.  I'm glad I live in a time where that is an option and have people in my life who didn't try to talk me out of it or make me feel bad/wrong for making that decision. 

I do wonder how much control over her own life Kim feels she has.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's not what I was saying. I said most women at some point in their pregnancy DO have something not go quite right. For me with my second, I had sciatica, gestational diabetes and low fluid. But I did what my Dr said and got on with it and enjoyed my pregnancy.
> 
> To me, Kim makes zero effort to enjoy it and gets antsy when she can't be as "hot" as she thinks she is.




I wasn't calling you out specifically, just generally speaking. My point is that some women just don't enjoy being pregnant at all, no matter what and there is nothing wrong with being honest and admitting it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I wasn't calling you out specifically, just generally speaking. My point is that some women just don't enjoy being pregnant at all, no matter what and there is nothing wrong with being honest and admitting it.



Oh I know. I just think Kim is beyotching about it because 
A) she has no other real storyline at the moment
B) Girl is getting cranky watching Kylie overtake her sex-bomb image.


----------



## Jikena

Oh I had never seen Kim's new website. (https://www.kimkardashianwest.com/) I actually like the three Kim merging into one effect.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hope the kids read the fine print about billing

",,,,,,,,,Paid Subscription. You may access the subscription-only features of the Site by signing up for a paid subscription, which may start with a free trial. Only one person may use the user name and password associated with a subscription account. You may be required to provide a current, valid, accepted method of payment ("Payment Method") to start your subscription or free trial*. All subscriptions are renewed automatically every 30 days. When we renew your subscription, we will bill your Payment Method for the subscription fee. You may not be notified in advance of each renewal.*

Free Trial. From time to time, we may offer free trials of the subscription service for a specified period of time. Company reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to determine your eligibility for a free trial, and to modify or withdraw a free trial at any time without notice or liability. *We may require you to provide your Payment Method to start the free trial. On the first day after the free trial ends, we will begin billing your Payment Method for the subscription fee on a recurring basis, every 30 days, unless you cancel prior to the end of the free trial period. However, we may authorize your Payment Method as soon as you register for a free trial. In some instances, your available balance or credit limit may be reduced to reflect the authorization during your free trial period. You may not receive notice from us that your free trial period has ended or that the paying period of your subscription has begun.*

Recurring Billing. By subscribing to the Site and providing your Payment Method, you authorize us to bill your Payment Method for the subscription fee at the then current rate, and any other charges you may incur in connection with your use of the Site.* You acknowledge that the amount billed each month may vary for reasons including promotional offers, gift card redemptions and adding subscriptions. You authorize us to bill your Payment Method for such varying amounts, which may be billed in one or more charges during the billing cycle.*

This is the legal link which one may not want to hit

https://www.kimkardashianwest.com/legal/


----------



## bunnyr

*spoiled* said:


> LOL I completely disagree.  There are clothes out there that will look good on Kim's shape.  The stick figure model thin isn't the end all be all shape to have.   I know for sure that I wouldn't want to be that thin.  Kim just needs to dress for her shape.




not once did I say everyone had to be stick skinny. There are plus size models and mannequins are there not? But they're made in even proportions and pleasing to the eye - after all companies are trying to present their products as appealing not appalling? I was not wrong to say Kim's shape won't look good in anything - since she ruined her look, has an artificial bottom among other surgeries and such.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I wasn't calling you out specifically, just generally speaking. My point is that some women just don't enjoy being pregnant at all, no matter what and there is nothing wrong with being honest and admitting it.



I agree, but don't complain 24/7 then beg to get pregnant again.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> I agree, but don't complain 24/7 then beg to get pregnant again.



Exactly! I remember her stating on the show one day that *I'd do anything to be pregnant again!*
Be careful what you ask for Kim. Sometimes you get it.


----------



## coconutsboston

Encore Hermes said:


> Hope the kids read the fine print about billing
> 
> ",,,,,,,,,Paid Subscription. You may access the subscription-only features of the Site by signing up for a paid subscription, which may start with a free trial. Only one person may use the user name and password associated with a subscription account. You may be required to provide a current, valid, accepted method of payment ("Payment Method") to start your subscription or free trial*. All subscriptions are renewed automatically every 30 days. When we renew your subscription, we will bill your Payment Method for the subscription fee. You may not be notified in advance of each renewal.*
> 
> Free Trial. From time to time, we may offer free trials of the subscription service for a specified period of time. Company reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to determine your eligibility for a free trial, and to modify or withdraw a free trial at any time without notice or liability. *We may require you to provide your Payment Method to start the free trial. On the first day after the free trial ends, we will begin billing your Payment Method for the subscription fee on a recurring basis, every 30 days, unless you cancel prior to the end of the free trial period. However, we may authorize your Payment Method as soon as you register for a free trial. In some instances, your available balance or credit limit may be reduced to reflect the authorization during your free trial period. You may not receive notice from us that your free trial period has ended or that the paying period of your subscription has begun.*
> 
> Recurring Billing. By subscribing to the Site and providing your Payment Method, you authorize us to bill your Payment Method for the subscription fee at the then current rate, and any other charges you may incur in connection with your use of the Site.* You acknowledge that the amount billed each month may vary for reasons including promotional offers, gift card redemptions and adding subscriptions. You authorize us to bill your Payment Method for such varying amounts, which may be billed in one or more charges during the billing cycle.*
> 
> This is the legal link which one may not want to hit
> 
> https://www.kimkardashianwest.com/legal/


Can't wait for the backlash on this one!


----------



## coconutsboston

Jikena said:


> Oh I had never seen Kim's new website. (https://www.kimkardashianwest.com/) I actually like the three Kim merging into one effect.


Why on earth did I trick myself into clicking that link?  My eyes did not need to see her and Kris in matching Beetlejuice outfits right next to Kim deep throating a cheeto.  UGH.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Cracks me up how he is always so happy when his "wife" is not around. Wonder why he agreed to their arrangement if he is so unhappy with the charade. What's in it for him in the long run.


Maybe he had a chit-chat with Jim Edmonds on those sorts of "arrangements"


----------



## caitlin1214

Encore Hermes said:


> Free Trial. From time to time, we may offer free trials of the subscription service for a specified period of time. Company reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to determine your eligibility for a free trial, and to modify or withdraw a free trial at any time without notice or liability. *We may require you to provide your Payment Method to start the free trial. On the first day after the free trial ends, we will begin billing your Payment Method for the subscription fee on a recurring basis, every 30 days, unless you cancel prior to the end of the free trial period. However, we may authorize your Payment Method as soon as you register for a free trial. In some instances, your available balance or credit limit may be reduced to reflect the authorization during your free trial period. You may not receive notice from us that your free trial period has ended or that the paying period of your subscription has begun.*
> 
> 
> This is the legal link which one may not want to hit
> 
> https://www.kimkardashianwest.com/legal/



Just a head's up ... anything that says "free" and then requires a form of payment ain't free.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> Part of the contract. 1 kid =a certain amount 2 kids = more money and a boy = bonus dollars.



She's a brood mare for money.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hehe! I had this image of her in the delivery room giving birth and then when it's time to go home, telling the nannies, "Here, take this!"


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Hope the kids read the fine print about billing
> 
> 
> 
> ",,,,,,,,,Paid Subscription. You may access the subscription-only features of the Site by signing up for a paid subscription, which may start with a free trial. Only one person may use the user name and password associated with a subscription account. You may be required to provide a current, valid, accepted method of payment ("Payment Method") to start your subscription or free trial*. All subscriptions are renewed automatically every 30 days. When we renew your subscription, we will bill your Payment Method for the subscription fee. You may not be notified in advance of each renewal.*
> 
> 
> 
> Free Trial. From time to time, we may offer free trials of the subscription service for a specified period of time. Company reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to determine your eligibility for a free trial, and to modify or withdraw a free trial at any time without notice or liability. *We may require you to provide your Payment Method to start the free trial. On the first day after the free trial ends, we will begin billing your Payment Method for the subscription fee on a recurring basis, every 30 days, unless you cancel prior to the end of the free trial period. However, we may authorize your Payment Method as soon as you register for a free trial. In some instances, your available balance or credit limit may be reduced to reflect the authorization during your free trial period. You may not receive notice from us that your free trial period has ended or that the paying period of your subscription has begun.*
> 
> 
> 
> Recurring Billing. By subscribing to the Site and providing your Payment Method, you authorize us to bill your Payment Method for the subscription fee at the then current rate, and any other charges you may incur in connection with your use of the Site.* You acknowledge that the amount billed each month may vary for reasons including promotional offers, gift card redemptions and adding subscriptions. You authorize us to bill your Payment Method for such varying amounts, which may be billed in one or more charges during the billing cycle.*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legal link which one may not want to hit
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kimkardashianwest.com/legal/




I noticed that when I first was looking at the Kylie app ::shame::. I made sure the read the fine print because I KNEW these bishes would not put out a free app and would figure out a way to sneak the $$$ out of you!


----------



## AEGIS

you can hate being pregnant but love being a mom


----------



## Dallas_Girl

AEGIS said:


> you can hate being pregnant but love being a mom




This!!!!! So silly to think you have to love being pregnant to want to be a mom.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dallas_Girl said:


> This!!!!! So silly to think you have to love being pregnant to want to be a mom.



I want to be a mom someday, and I want to skip the whole pregnancy altogether.

(I figure I can't have any of my own, so I'll be a mom to someone who doesn't have one.)


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I agree, but don't complain 24/7 then beg to get pregnant again.




THIS!!!




Dallas_Girl said:


> This!!!!! So silly to think you have to love being pregnant to want to be a mom.





nobody is suggesting that you MUST love it - just that there is no need to hear a grown woman complain every chance she gets about something she did not have to do.  mariah was another one that did this!  she loved nothing more than telling how miserable she was and complain about how it was so hard being pregnant.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody is suggesting that you MUST love it - just that there is no need to hear a grown woman complain every chance she gets about something she did not have to do.  mariah was another one that did this!  she loved nothing more than telling how miserable she was and complain about how it was so hard being pregnant.



We are going to hear Mariah complain even when Roc & Roe are in college. But I will say about Mariah, she hated it and she damn well would never do it again (regardless of her age). Don't complain to me about how you hate being preganant, then turn around and get pregnant again, when you didn't have to. We all know damn well, Kim did not get pregnant the old fashion way.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Has anyone been reading the comments on Comos IG? People are going off lol


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Well my opinion is that anyone who is growing another human in their body has a right to complain. It can be very hard on your body and hurts. It's harder too when you are short.

I would never tell a pregnant friend to stop complaining, and I've heard lots. Not every pregnancy is a wonderful experience but it's short lived. I would never tell a friend if she hated pregnancy, how dare she get pregnant again because she wanted another child.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody is suggesting that you MUST love it - just that there is no need to hear a grown woman complain every chance she gets about something she did not have to do.  mariah was another one that did this!  she loved nothing more than telling how miserable she was and complain about how it was so hard being pregnant.



There is no need to listen to it either  People can complain, the only thing you can control is whether you listen or not. 



Dallas_Girl said:


> *Well my opinion is that anyone who is growing another human in their body has a right to complain. It can be very hard on your body and hurts.* It's harder too when you are short.
> 
> I would never tell a pregnant friend to stop complaining, and I've heard lots. Not every pregnancy is a wonderful experience but it's short lived. I would never tell a friend if she hated pregnancy, how dare she get pregnant again because she wanted another child.



Yes to the bolded. 

I listened to my cousin complain all throughout her pregnancy. Her mother loved being pregnant and tried to make her feel bad about being miserable so I was one of the few she felt comfortable venting to...


----------



## AEGIS

I actually don't know if Kim has complaiined that much but then again I don't actually listen to her talk or read many articles--i am only here for pics tbh. 

anyway I remember my mom being pregnant and quite honestly---it seems frightful.


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> I actually don't know if Kim has complaiined that much but then again I don't actually listen to her talk or read many articles--i am only here for pics tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> anyway I remember my mom being pregnant and quite honestly---it seems frightful.




Agreed.  I also come for pics and the accompanying laughter.  

As far as pregnancy, my grandmother stated it best, "everyone who tells you that childbirth isn't that bad is a LIAR.  When that head is coming out, it feels like your vagina is on fire!"

Truthfully, it was like fire, but worth it.  Pregnancy itself is uncomfortable especially in the summer.  To me, it was all worth it.  I love being a mother, I adore my daughter, so it is a small price to pay to have such sunshine in my life.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She def a whiner but I'd be willing to bet many women share her sentiments but don't say anything for fear of judgement/having their heads bitten off because pregnancy is supposed to be nothing but sunshine and rainbows and a woman should never complain about it.
> 
> I know more women who've had miserable pregnancies than easy ones, TBH.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I wasn't calling you out specifically, just generally speaking. My point is that some women just don't enjoy being pregnant at all, no matter what and there is nothing wrong with being honest and admitting it.





AEGIS said:


> you can hate being pregnant but love being a mom





Dallas_Girl said:


> This!!!!! So silly to think you have to love being pregnant to want to be a mom.



All of this.  She does not have to love pregnancy to want to be a mother, no one does. She's allowed to complain about it - I have never been pregnant but from what I hear, it's definitely no picnic. I'm sure there are many moms who felt similar when they were pregnant but don't say it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Dallas_Girl said:


> Well my opinion is that anyone who is growing another human in their body has a right to complain. It can be very hard on your body and hurts. It's harder too when you are short.
> 
> I would never tell a pregnant friend to stop complaining, and I've heard lots. Not every pregnancy is a wonderful experience but it's short lived. I would never tell a friend if she hated pregnancy, how dare she get pregnant again because she wanted another child.



Agree with this too. There's even a thread in the parenting forum here or somewhere, about how hard pregnancy is and someone asking what is so beautiful about it because the poster was miserable. Many people agreed with her. But when Kim says the same it is new fodder for snippy comments, lol. 

(This is the last time I defend her  )


----------



## Jikena

AEGIS said:


> you can hate being pregnant but love being a mom



I agree. And I honestly don't see anything wrong with Kim complaining about it. You can't just say "don't complain because you've wanted it". It's too easy. There's a lot of stuff in life that you do because you want to but that you complain about because it's tough. 

I actually didn't know that being pregnant could be such a bad experience. I was already scared of the delivery... (read horrible stories online) :greengrin:


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *We are going to hear Mariah complain even when Roc & Roe are in college. But I will say about Mariah, she hated it and she damn well would never do it again (regardless of her age)*. Don't complain to me about how you hate being preganant, then turn around and get pregnant again, when you didn't have to. We all know damn well, Kim did not get pregnant the old fashion way.



THIS!!!

and i do have to give her that.  i don't ever see her getting pregnant again in this lifetime! 





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *There is no need to listen to it either * People can complain, the only thing you can control is whether you listen or not.
> 
> 
> 
> .






and believe me i don't! i have no problem telling them that it is not necessary for all that moaning like they are the first woman on earth to carry a child!  they may complain to someone else but not to me again.  who has time to listen to the drama queen ish!  day in and day out.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Wow!!!! Are we really calling a woman who complains about the pains of growing another human a drama queen. 

Just no!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Dallas_Girl said:


> Wow!!!! Are we really calling a woman who complains about the pains of growing another human a drama queen.
> 
> Just no!!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


>



Exactly. I've seen some women milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> Exactly. I've seen some women milk it for all it's worth.





 as if they stop being drama queens because they are pregnant!   the attention must always be on them.


----------



## mundodabolsa

The irony of all this is that the people go on for days in this thread (well, years at this point) about how Kim and family are horrible people because they lie, lie, lie and no one cares about their lies and how nothing they say is ever real or truthful.  Then the moment Kim shares the most real thing about her life, she's wrong for doing it. 

If you subscribe to the philosophy that everything the Kardashians do or say is plotted and a marketing strategy or a storyline, then you should be complaining that Kim is faking that she hates pregnancy in order to relate to the average woman and garner sympathy when in reality she is loving every minute of it and the most comfortable pregnant woman that ever was.


----------



## bunnyr

Jikena said:


> I agree. And I honestly don't see anything wrong with Kim complaining about it. You can't just say "don't complain because you've wanted it". It's too easy. There's a lot of stuff in life that you do because you want to but that you complain about because it's tough.
> 
> I actually didn't know that being pregnant could be such a bad experience. I was already scared of the delivery... (read horrible stories online) :greengrin:




Do Cuz you want to and complain? Sounds high maintenance and immature. Anyway Kim decides to have a kid again but not for the normal reasons though.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

mundodabolsa said:


> The irony of all this is that the people go on for days in this thread (well, years at this point) about how Kim and family are horrible people because they lie, lie, lie and no one cares about their lies and how nothing they say is ever real or truthful.  Then the moment Kim shares the most real thing about her life, she's wrong for doing it.
> 
> If you subscribe to the philosophy that everything the Kardashians do or say is plotted and a marketing strategy or a storyline, then you should be complaining that Kim is faking that she hates pregnancy in order to relate to the average woman and garner sympathy when in reality she is loving every minute of it and the most comfortable pregnant woman that ever was.




This is so true!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

So much for the beauty is pain thing that's constantly preached in the forum. 

Pregnancy is a means to an end and is not a mainstay like a child is. Count me in the not liking to be pregnant gang. I'm not a complainer in general and didn't pull the pregnancy card ever but if I want to complain I will.

People complained more for me since I was pregnant in the summer and THAT annoyed the hell out of me. If I heard "omg I know you are hot" one more time I was going to slap somebody. I always responded with "it's a 100+ degrees outside. Aren't you hot too?" It was never like I was outside playing in the sun for hours so it was no different to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

mundodabolsa said:


> The irony of all this is that the people go on for days in this thread (well, years at this point) about how Kim and family are horrible people because they lie, lie, lie and no one cares about their lies and how nothing they say is ever real or truthful.  Then the moment Kim shares the most real thing about her life, she's wrong for doing it.
> 
> If you subscribe to the philosophy that everything the Kardashians do or say is plotted and a marketing strategy or a storyline, then you should be complaining that Kim is faking that she hates pregnancy in order to relate to the average woman and garner sympathy when in reality she is loving every minute of it and the most comfortable pregnant woman that ever was.




Not to mention complaining about Kim and still listening to her everyday. [emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> So much for the beauty is pain thing that's constantly preached in the forum.
> 
> Pregnancy is a means to an end and is not a mainstay like a child is. Count me in the not liking to be pregnant gang. I'm not a complainer in general and didn't pull the pregnancy card ever but if I want to complain I will.
> 
> *People complained more for me since I was pregnant in the summer and THAT annoyed the hell out of me. *If I heard "omg I know you are hot" one more time I was going to slap somebody. I always responded with "it's a 100+ degrees outside. Aren't you hot too?" It was never like I was outside playing in the sun for hours so it was no different to me.




i carried 8 pounds of baby boy in the heat of Ms summer - July was brutal as always and people would ask me the same thing!   no i was NOT hot because i knew to stay out of the heat.   i didn't have to parade around for pics needing to be seen thank goodness so i was home during the day. i knew better.





jimmyshoogirl said:


> Not to mention complaining about Kim and still listening to her everyday. [emoji23]





i have not seen kim posting here so i don't know about listening to her.  and since i don't watch the show - only watched to see Khloe get married - no i am not listening to her even weekly.   i am here for all the funny comments and pics!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I had both my boys in August and one of them weighed over 9 pounds and yes, I was hot as h*ll! However, I had enough common sense not to wear lab coats in the middle of summer, nor did I parade around town in high heels. If she's miserable, she can blame herself for a lot of it. Keep your fake a** home and rest while you can for gawd's sake.


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> I had both my boys in August and one of them weighed over 9 pounds and yes, I was hot as h*ll! However, I had enough common sense not to wear lab coats in the middle of summer, nor did I parade around town in high heels. If she's miserable, she can blame herself for a lot of it. Keep your fake a** home and rest while you can for gawd's sake.




Same here.  8 1/2 pound August baby.  No heels for me, and I tried to stay at home in the a/c as much as possible.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> i carried 8 pounds of baby boy in the heat of Ms summer - July was brutal as always and people would ask me the same thing!   no i was NOT hot because i knew to stay out of the heat.   i didn't have to parade around for pics needing to be seen thank goodness so i was home during the day. i knew better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have not seen kim posting here so i don't know about listening to her.  and since i don't watch the show - only watched to see Khloe get married - no i am not listening to her even weekly.   i am here for all the funny comments and pics!!



No one said she posts here. But most (if not all) stuff she says is posted here so there's that. 
I'm not here enough to know who is watching her everyday so I was talking to you (or anyone) specifically.

I'm here for pics. Mainly the ones of North.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm mainly here for the funny comments. Getting to vent helps too.


----------



## *spoiled*

bag-princess said:


>



LMAO I can't stand Nene but love this gif


----------



## Nathalya

Coach Lover Too said:


> I had both my boys in August and one of them weighed over 9 pounds and yes, I was hot as h*ll! However, I had enough common sense not to wear lab coats in the middle of summer, nor did I parade around town in high heels. If she's miserable, she can blame herself for a lot of it. Keep your fake a** home and rest while you can for gawd's sake.



Ita!


----------



## bag-princess

*spoiled* said:


> LMAO I can't stand Nene but love this gif





that's my girl - and this is my favorite quote!!!






Oryx816 said:


> Same here.  8 1/2 pound August baby.  *No heels for me, and I tried to stay at home in the a/c as much as possible*.






exactly!! i didn't complain because that is what being pregnant is - it ain't always easy but you do what you do.   thankfully i gave birth to him August 1 so that was that!


----------



## lanasyogamama

The thing with Kim is that she's complaining, but she won't help herself.  She still wears spanx and heels, when anyone who has been pregnant knows how incredibly uncomfortable that would be.  

She definitely doesn't have easy pregnancies, so I think if she just gave in a little and wore comfy maxi dresses and flats, she'd get tons of positive press.


----------



## redney

I don't even think she wants to be a mom, it's all Kanye's doing. I mean, c'mon, North is just a pap prop for Kimmie.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> I don't even think she wants to be a mom, it's all Kanye's doing. I mean, c'mon, North is just a pap prop for Kimmie.



Having kids is supposed to show us what a stud Kanye is!


----------



## MahoganyQT

bag-princess said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> Having kids is supposed to show us what a stud Kanye is!



Right, because whatever he and Riccardo are doing isn't gonna make one.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kim has the money, why didn't she get a surrogate mother?


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> Kim has the money, why didn't she get a surrogate mother?



Kanye probably couldn't control the surrogate as tightly as he controls Kim.


----------



## dangerouscurves

dangerouscurves said:


> Kim has the money, why didn't she get a surrogate mother?




Ugh, nevermind. Just saw a comment that if she had had gotten a surrogate mother, then Kanye's gayness would've had been confirmed.


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> Ugh, nevermind. Just saw a comment that if she had had gotten a surrogate mother, then Kanye's gayness would've had been confirmed.



That too!


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Kanye probably couldn't control the surrogate as tightly as he controls Kim.




And that too [emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> That too!



Lol!!! We wrote at the same time.


----------



## morgan20

Oryx816 said:


> Agreed.  I also come for pics and the accompanying laughter.
> 
> As far as pregnancy, my grandmother stated it best, "everyone who tells you that childbirth isn't that bad is a LIAR.  When that head is coming out, it feels like your vagina is on fire!"
> 
> Truthfully, it was like fire, but worth it.  Pregnancy itself is uncomfortable especially in the summer.  To me, it was all worth it.  I love being a mother, I adore my daughter, so it is a small price to pay to have such sunshine in my life.




Yes the birth  was like fire with a truck, bus and car coming out of your vagina!


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> Yes the birth  was like fire with a truck, bus and car coming out of your vagina!




So glad me and my bf don't wanna have kids. We have other reasons of course but I'm just happy I don't have to have that feeling of means of transportation coming out of the vajayjay.


----------



## michie

I commend y'all, not because your bodies are what you deemed "wrecked" or because you've endured countless hours of labor. To me, getting them here is the "easy" part. The difficult task is raising them to become a well-rounded and functional citizens. That's the real work, especially in this day and age.


----------



## White Orchid

This.  And considering how narcissistic this selfie-obsessed this generation is, I feel for many parents out there.  When I saw that news footage of those girls in the US at that baseball game just days ago, I felt for all the parents of teenagers in this day and age.  Scary to think this might be America's future.



michie said:


> I commend y'all, not because your bodies are what you deemed "wrecked" or because you've endured countless hours of labor. To me, getting them here is the "easy" part. The difficult task is raising them to become a well-rounded and functional citizens. That's the real work, especially in this day and age.


----------



## Jikena

mundodabolsa said:


> The irony of all this is that the people go on for days in this thread (well, years at this point) about how Kim and family are horrible people because they lie, lie, lie and no one cares about their lies and how nothing they say is ever real or truthful.  Then the moment Kim shares the most real thing about her life, she's wrong for doing it.
> 
> If you subscribe to the philosophy that everything the Kardashians do or say is plotted and a marketing strategy or a storyline, then you should be complaining that Kim is faking that she hates pregnancy in order to relate to the average woman and garner sympathy when in reality she is loving every minute of it and the most comfortable pregnant woman that ever was.



AGREE so much.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> This.  And considering how narcissistic this selfie-obsessed this generation is, I feel for many parents out there.  When I saw that news footage of those girls in the US at that baseball game just days ago, I felt for all the parents of teenagers in this day and age.  Scary to think this might be America's future.




What happened?


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> What happened?




http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/560ee96ee4b0af3706e0d448


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/560ee96ee4b0af3706e0d448




Thank you!!! I'm sure we also had bad behavior that our parents detested. Socrates said this: 'The children now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise'. Every generations then and now are basically the same, only the technology is always different.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Those announcers should have stayed focused on the game. Not some sorority sisters taking photos and goofing off. I personally don't blame them, baseball can get boring and they found a way to have fun. I may not get the selfie obsession but that doesn't matter. 

Not right to call them narcissistic either, IMO. They put others before themselves and donated the free tickets offered to them.


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is nice

_The women, it ends up, are affiliated with Alpha Chi Omega at Arizona State University, and *the Diamondbacks and Fox Sports apparently reached out after the game to offer them some tickets. *But instead of taking the tickets, the women used their 15 minutes of fame to do something helpful. 

*In a Facebook post on Thursday, Oct. 1, the sorority sisters wrote that they asked that the organizations instead provide tickets to A New Leaf, a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping domestic violence victims. They also asked that anyone who reads the below post consider donating to the nonprofit in honor of Domestic Violence Awareness Month.*

"Today, October 1, marks the beginning of Domestic Violence Awareness Month," the message read. "If everyone who viewed this statement took the time to make a donation in recognition of domestic violence awareness, which is Alpha Chi Omegas national philanthropy, we would be so grateful! We are happy to have the opportunity to shed some positive light on such a sensitive subject. All proceeds will go directly to A New Leaf to help struggling Arizona families get back on their feet by providing housing, food, childcare and more."_

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ga-domestic-violence_560eb59ae4b076812701bd7a


----------



## michie

White Orchid said:


> This.  And considering how narcissistic this selfie-obsessed this generation is, I feel for many parents out there.  When I saw that news footage of those girls in the US at that baseball game just days ago, I felt for all the parents of teenagers in this day and age.  Scary to think this might be America's future.



No moment in my life has been reduced because I don't have a picture of it. I won't forget things or people who are near and dear to me because we don't have pictures of our great times together. It's great that some people choose to "do it for the 'Gram", but it's totally not necessary every minute of your life. We've gotten to a point where we are now looking at pictures of people taking pictures of themselves.


----------



## whimsic

dangerouscurves said:


> Ugh, nevermind. Just saw a comment that if she had had gotten a surrogate mother, then Kanye's gayness would've had been confirmed.



Well technically, _she_ is the surrogate.


----------



## dangerouscurves

whimsic said:


> Well technically, _she_ is the surrogate.




[emoji4] You nailed it!


----------



## Ladybug09

morgan20 said:


> Yes the birth  was like* fire with a truck, bus and car coming out of your vagina*!





Oryx816 said:


> Agreed.  I also come for pics and the accompanying laughter.
> 
> As far as pregnancy, my grandmother stated it best, *"everyone who tells you that childbirth isn't that bad is a LIAR.  When that head is coming out, it feels like your vagina is on fire!"*
> 
> Truthfully, it was like fire, but worth it.  Pregnancy itself is uncomfortable especially in the summer.  To me, it was all worth it.  I love being a mother, I adore my daughter, so it is a small price to pay to have such sunshine in my life.


Holy smokes!, I missed THAT post the first time around.


----------



## Sarni

I think to Kim being pregnant= being fat. Plus she hasn't a clue what to wear and continues to stuff herself into clothes that don't fit so she is uncomfortable.


----------



## redney

Sarni said:


> I think to Kim being pregnant= being fat. Plus she hasn't a clue what to wear and continues to stuff herself into clothes that don't fit so she is uncomfortable.



And being "unsexy" which is how she defines herself, sadly.


----------



## redney

whimsic said:


> Well technically, _she_ is the surrogate.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Here is the thing.  I've had 2 kids and pregnancy is hard.  But I worked through both pregnancies because I had to.  No millions in the bank, no nannies to raise the kid already at home.  If Kim is miserable, nobody wants to hear her complain about it because she has the ability to stay home and rest.  Not work during her pregnancy.  Stay off of airplanes.  Be pampered, have healthy meals prepared   FOR her, nannies to help with North.  But what is she doing?  Still doing the ho-stroll for the paps.  Wearing skintight suffocating clothing.   Always in a different city.  If she'd sit her *** down somewhere, maybe she would feel better.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^This. My thoughts originally were Kim-specific, not ALL pregnant women who need to vent. She could do stuff to alleviate it but just....doesn't.


----------



## Sarni

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Here is the thing.  I've had 2 kids and pregnancy is hard.  But I worked through both pregnancies because I had to.  No millions in the bank, no nannies to raise the kid already at home.  If Kim is miserable, nobody wants to hear her complain about it because she has the ability to stay home and rest.  Not work during her pregnancy.  Stay off of airplanes.  Be pampered, have healthy meals prepared   FOR her, nannies to help with North.  But what is she doing?  Still doing the ho-stroll for the paps.  Wearing skintight suffocating clothing.   Always in a different city.  If she'd sit her *** down somewhere, maybe she would feel better.




Exactly!!!


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> I commend y'all, not because your bodies are what you deemed "wrecked" or because you've endured countless hours of labor. To me, getting them here is the "easy" part. The difficult task is raising them to become a well-rounded and functional citizens. That's the real work, especially in this day and age.



This all the way


----------



## caitlin1214

Dallas_Girl said:


> Those announcers should have stayed focused on the game. Not some sorority sisters taking photos and goofing off. I personally don't blame them, baseball can get boring and they found a way to have fun. I may not get the selfie obsession but that doesn't matter.
> 
> Not right to call them narcissistic either, IMO. They put others before themselves and donated the free tickets offered to them.



If I were at a baseball game, I'd, you know, actually watch the game, but as long as they weren't bothering anyone sitting around them (and it seemed like they weren't), then they should have at it. 

The announcers picking on them was just mean and unnecessary.



Encore Hermes said:


> This is nice
> 
> _The women, it ends up, are affiliated with Alpha Chi Omega at Arizona State University, and *the Diamondbacks and Fox Sports apparently reached out after the game to offer them some tickets. *But instead of taking the tickets, the women used their 15 minutes of fame to do something helpful.
> 
> *In a Facebook post on Thursday, Oct. 1, the sorority sisters wrote that they asked that the organizations instead provide tickets to A New Leaf, a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping domestic violence victims. They also asked that anyone who reads the below post consider donating to the nonprofit in honor of Domestic Violence Awareness Month.*
> 
> "Today, October 1, marks the beginning of Domestic Violence Awareness Month," the message read. "If everyone who viewed this statement took the time to make a donation in recognition of domestic violence awareness, which is Alpha Chi Omegas national philanthropy, we would be so grateful! We are happy to have the opportunity to shed some positive light on such a sensitive subject. All proceeds will go directly to A New Leaf to help struggling Arizona families get back on their feet by providing housing, food, childcare and more."_
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ga-domestic-violence_560eb59ae4b076812701bd7a



That's so great they did that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Far from glowing, Kim Kardashian claims pregnancy makes her look 'disgusting' and 'gross'.

So it is perhaps little wonder that the 34-year-old chose to cover up her figure as she headed out on Tuesday.

An all-black outfit of a skirt and top, worn under a floor-length coat in the same shade, made sure that Kim's bump did not stand out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-feels-disgusting-pregnant.html#ixzz3npvwJFn4


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Uh no, it's not the pregnancy that makes her look disgusting and gross. It's that fake a** she's trying to hide with her winter clothes.
Baby bumps are adorable if they're shown off in the right way. Continue to take fashion advice from Kayne and see where it gets you.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

That photoshop is pretty bad


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

michie said:


> I commend y'all, not because your bodies are what you deemed "wrecked" or because you've endured countless hours of labor. To me, getting them here is the "easy" part. The difficult task is raising them to become a well-rounded and functional citizens. That's the real work, especially in this day and age.




So true.

However, I would never ever describe my body as wrecked and nor did I experience the fire crotch situations lol. Epidural was good to me.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jimmyshoogirl said:


> So true.
> 
> However, I would never ever describe my body as wrecked and nor did I experience the fire crotch situations lol. Epidural was good to me.



My mom used to say *It was fun as h*ll goin' in but hurts like h*ll comin' out* and she was right!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> My mom used to say *It was fun as h*ll goin' in but hurts like h*ll comin' out* and she was right!




Not in my case. All of the pregnancy horror stories I heard had me scared to death and my experience was nothing like the burning people describe. Definitely not the painful contractions as seen on tv. Just pressure for me. My meds and medical team worked like they were supposed to. 
Now, recovery was a beast but that's because I had an episiotomy. Even then, since I'm a pretty active person overall, I recovered quickly. I just had a baby two weeks and four days ago so this experience is very, very fresh for me. My stomach is back to where it started - flat. I hated hearing people telling me what it was going to be like when it was the exact opposite. Even my pregnancy was easy. NO morning sickness at all. Oh and did I mention I'm an "older mommy?" It's not as bad for everyone as some make it out to be. And, nope, still didn't like being pregnant.


I preach all day, exercise and don't give in to the "eating for two" and you may not have the horror stories. 

All of that being said, I have a colicky baby so maybe that's my torture [emoji23]


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Uh no, it's not the pregnancy that makes her look disgusting and gross. It's that fake a** she's trying to hide with her winter clothes.
> Baby bumps are adorable if they're shown off in the right way. Continue to take fashion advice from Kayne and see where it gets you.



Yep.


----------



## Laila619

DH and I have four kids under 5, so clearly I loved being pregnant, lol. Mine were easy, no morning sickness. I dressed in cute, comfy maternity wear, like a normal person.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Not in my case. All of the pregnancy horror stories I heard had me scared to death and my experience was nothing like the burning people describe. Definitely not the painful contractions as seen on tv. Just pressure for me. My meds and medical team worked like they were supposed to.
> Now, recovery was a beast but that's because I had an episiotomy. Even then, since I'm a pretty active person overall, I recovered quickly. I just had a baby two weeks and four days ago so this experience is very, very fresh for me. My stomach is back to where it started - flat. I hated hearing people telling me what it was going to be like when it was the exact opposite. Even my pregnancy was easy. NO morning sickness at all. Oh and did I mention I'm an "older mommy?" It's not as bad for everyone as some make it out to be. And, nope, still didn't like being pregnant.
> 
> 
> I preach all day, exercise and don't give in to the "eating for two" and you may not have the horror stories.
> 
> All of that being said, I have a colicky baby so maybe that's my torture [emoji23]



Oh I feel for you about the colicky baby. My second one was born 2 months early and only 3 pounds and boy were his lungs developed!
 I thought he never would stop crying. Thank goodness they eventually outgrow it though!
Congrats and enjoy your new little one and savor the memories! Time really does fly by. My two are 29 and 39 and I'm still trying to get back into shape! j/k sorta


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Laila619 said:


> DH and I have four kids under 5, so clearly I loved being pregnant, lol. Mine were easy, no morning sickness. I dressed in cute, comfy maternity wear, like a normal person.




Lol. I'm always amazed by women who love being pregnant!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh I feel for you about the colicky baby. My second one was born 2 months early and only 3 pounds and boy were his lungs developed!
> I thought he never would stop crying. Thank goodness they eventually outgrow it though!
> Congrats and enjoy your new little one and savor the memories! Time really does fly by. My two are 29 and 39 and I'm still trying to get back into shape! j/k sorta




You are a mess [emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jimmyshoogirl said:


> You are a mess [emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

I definitely want kids but the thought of being pregnant and giving birth makes me want to throw up, it's just so scary


----------



## bunnyr

jimmyshoogirl said:


> So true.
> 
> However, I would never ever describe my body as wrecked and nor did I experience the fire crotch situations lol. Epidural was good to me.




Same here. Didn't experience that.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

labelwhore04 said:


> I definitely want kids but the thought of being pregnant and giving birth makes me want to throw up, it's just so scary




Allow yourself to have your own experience and don't let everyone else impose what happened to them on you! You will be fine!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Allow yourself to have your own experience and don't let everyone else impose what happened to them on you! You will be fine!


+1


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh, and don't watch birthing videos in YT [emoji23].


----------



## Oryx816

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Allow yourself to have your own experience and don't let everyone else impose what happened to them on you! You will be fine!




Agreed!  My grandmother's "fire vagina" advice didn't put me off, and while I was uncomfortable being pregnant, no it didn't wreck my body and I had a sweet baby who is now a sweet ten year old.  Everyone's experience is different, as is the case with all things in life.

Congrats on the newest member of your family!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oryx816 said:


> Agreed!  My grandmother's "fire vagina" advice didn't put me off, and while I was uncomfortable being pregnant, no it didn't wreck my body and I had a sweet baby who is now a sweet ten year old.  Everyone's experience is different, as is the case with all things in life.
> 
> Congrats on the newest member of your family!




I agree. Everyone's experience is completely different. I tried to only offer advice about pregnancy or labor when asked. Allllll of the unsolicited (and often wrong for me at least) advice was so annoying.  I just wanted to be. 

Thank you!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I loved being pregnant, and while it wasn't completely painless a la Giselle, my L&D wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## AEGIS

y'all are as dramatic with this discussion as kim is saying it


----------



## Ladybug09

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Here is the thing.  I've had 2 kids and pregnancy is hard.  But I worked through both pregnancies because I had to.  No millions in the bank, no nannies to raise the kid already at home.  If Kim is miserable, nobody wants to hear her complain about it because she has the ability to stay home and rest.  Not work during her pregnancy.  Stay off of airplanes.  Be pampered, have healthy meals prepared   FOR her, nannies to help with North.  But what is she doing?  Still doing the ho-stroll for the paps.  Wearing skintight suffocating clothing.   Always in a different city.  If she'd sit her *** down somewhere, maybe she would feel better.



Good post!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/06/kanye-west-kardashians-emmys-showstudio-interview-run-dmc-will-smith/

*Kanye West -- The Kardashians Should Have A TON of Emmys By Now!!*

Kanye West, the same guy who went on an EPIC anti-award show rant thinks the entire Kardashian clan deserves multiple Emmys for being pioneers in the reality show world.

In an interview with SHOWstudio, Yeezy relates Caitlyn's public transition and how new it was to society to rappers Run-D.M.C. and Will Smith. He says rappers weren't accepted into high class society at first because it was a new concept -- just like Caitlyn's transition. 

He then goes on about "Keeping up with the Kardashians." The good stuff starts around 1:02:21 ...  Kanye says the reality show was such a ground-breaking "art form" that it deserves multiple Emmys for starting a whole new genre.

We'll leave that up to the Academy.  

"I feel proud to be in a family that has, you know, so many people breaking ground for the generations to come. I just feel it's like, 'Woah.' It's like reality show; that's so f*cking new of an art form. To the point where, my wife and my family should&#8217;ve had plenty of Emmys by now. Reality shows are considered to be like rap was when the Mondrian wouldn&#8217;t let Run DMC and motherf**king Will Smith stay there because they were rappers or the idea of a reality star not being allowed into a fashion show or not being nominated for their show, even if it&#8217;s the longest running and the most popular and everybody I know watches it.&#8221;


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Here is the thing.  I've had 2 kids and pregnancy is hard.  But I worked through both pregnancies because I had to.  No millions in the bank, no nannies to raise the kid already at home.  If Kim is miserable, nobody wants to hear her complain about it because she has the ability to stay home and rest.  Not work during her pregnancy.  Stay off of airplanes.  Be pampered, have healthy meals prepared   FOR her, nannies to help with North.  But what is she doing?  Still doing the ho-stroll for the paps.  Wearing skintight suffocating clothing.   Always in a different city.  If she'd sit her *** down somewhere, maybe she would feel better.




Technically she does have to work or Kylie would officially steal her shine [emoji23]


----------



## stylemepretty

Kanye and his delusions of grandeur ...


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> I don't even think she wants to be a mom, it's all Kanye's doing. I mean, c'mon, North is just a pap prop for Kimmie.



I think Kim wants to be a  mom she just doesn't want to do any of the work because she's lazy. I think getting married and having kids were life goals she's had since being a kid. In her mind it's shows the world that she's successful and living happily ever after. Anyone with half a brain cell can see that's not the case however like everything else in her life it's all for show. She needs her kids/props because she's loosing her shine and without them she'll befall the fate Khump spoke of where no one cares about her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Dallas_Girl said:


> Those announcers should have stayed focused on the game. Not some sorority sisters taking photos and goofing off. I personally don't blame them, baseball can get boring and they found a way to have fun. I may not get the selfie obsession but that doesn't matter.
> 
> Not right to call them narcissistic either, IMO. They put others before themselves and donated the free tickets offered to them.



I agree. I also think a lot of your day and the "moments" you want to capture are wasted when all you try to focus on is getting the best angle of yourself in that moment.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

whimsic said:


> Well technically, _she_ is the surrogate.



True!


----------



## tangowithme

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I agree. Everyone's experience is completely different. I tried to only offer advice about pregnancy or labor when asked. Allllll of the unsolicited (and often wrong for me at least) advice was so annoying.  I just wanted to be.
> 
> Thank you!



Completely agree. I had such a trouble-free pregnancy, easy labor and delivery - but then my son was a colic baby for his first six weeks, to the point I was desperate. It really is different for everyone.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/06/kanye-west-kardashians-emmys-showstudio-interview-run-dmc-will-smith/
> 
> *Kanye West -- The Kardashians Should Have A TON of Emmys By Now!!*
> 
> Kanye West, the same guy who went on an EPIC anti-award show rant thinks the entire Kardashian clan deserves multiple Emmys for being pioneers in the reality show world.
> 
> In an interview with SHOWstudio, Yeezy relates Caitlyn's public transition and how new it was to society to rappers Run-D.M.C. and Will Smith. He says rappers weren't accepted into high class society at first because it was a new concept -- just like Caitlyn's transition.
> 
> He then goes on about "Keeping up with the Kardashians." The good stuff starts around 1:02:21 ...  Kanye says the reality show was such a ground-breaking "art form" that it deserves multiple Emmys for starting a whole new genre.
> 
> We'll leave that up to the Academy.
> 
> "I feel proud to be in a family that has, you know, so many people breaking ground for the generations to come. I just feel it's like, 'Woah.' It's like reality show; that's so f*cking new of an art form. To the point where, my wife and my family shouldve had plenty of Emmys by now. Reality shows are considered to be like rap was when the Mondrian wouldnt let Run DMC and motherf**king Will Smith stay there because they were rappers or the idea of a reality star not being allowed into a fashion show or not being nominated for their show, even if its the longest running and the most popular and everybody I know watches it.




Ohhhh! Shut up Kanye!!!


----------



## Docjeun

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh, and don't watch birthing videos in YT [emoji23].




I would suggest not to watch any of them.

As others have said, don't let anyone scare you, it is different for everyone and missing out on the final product is a shame.  It's not easy but sooo worth it.


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Far from glowing, Kim Kardashian claims pregnancy makes her look 'disgusting' and 'gross'.
> 
> So it is perhaps little wonder that the 34-year-old chose to cover up her figure as she headed out on Tuesday.
> 
> An all-black outfit of a skirt and top, worn under a floor-length coat in the same shade, made sure that Kim's bump did not stand out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-feels-disgusting-pregnant.html#ixzz3npvwJFn4



Well, at least she's honest! 
BUT, she could look so much better if she tried.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Ohhhh! Shut up Kanye!!!
> View attachment 3150245




 :dead:


----------



## Peachysweet2013

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Technically she does have to work or Kylie would officially steal her shine [emoji23]




Girl, that shine been collecting dust for years.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is easily one of the trendiest toddlers around.

But Kim Kardashian's daughter North was transformed into an adorable ballerina on Wednesday wearing a cream leotard and tutu.

The reality star put on a busty display as she accompanied her two-year-old girl to her ballet class in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rima-ballerina-North-class.html#ixzz3nudIQdlM


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So she's gonna spend her entire pregnancy in trench coats and tank dresses?


----------



## AECornell

I guess she's not going to stop wearing her "uniform." Seriously, taking your kid to ballet in such an outfit? So stupid.


----------



## Sassys

Every time Kanye holds his daughter he has the look of "I rather be anywhere but here right now". He always looks like, "Jesus Christ, lets go North..."


----------



## DiorT

Sassys said:


> Every time Kanye holds his daughter he has the look of "I rather be anywhere but here right now". He always looks like, "Jesus Christ, lets go North..."



For real...there is also a video of them I saw on another site, coming out the door there.  He just comes right out and doesn't even hold the door for her...just keeps walking...


----------



## White Orchid

You can just feel the love oozing from Kim towards North in all these photos, lol.

You can tell she hates Motherhood.  "Like I have to love someone more than myself???"


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> For real...there is also a video of them I saw on another site, coming out the door there.  He just comes right out and doesn't even hold the door for her...just keeps walking...


 
Its like an annoying chore for him. I just don't understand why he signed up for the foolishness.


----------



## redney

Look! It's happy Kanye! Wait, no.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Its like an annoying chore for him. I just don't understand why he signed up for the foolishness.



Foolishness times two!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Every time Kanye holds his daughter he has the look of "I rather be anywhere but here right now"*. He always looks like, "Jesus Christ, lets go North*..."


----------



## Lounorada

They are so try-hard it's hilarious. They must spend _hours_[del]wasted[/del] getting ready (choosing unimaginative co-ordinated outfits, non-glam squad doing hair/make-up) all for a photo-op that lasts a few seconds. Pathetic.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> They are so try-hard it's hilarious. They must spend _hours_[del]wasted[/del] getting ready (choosing unimaginative co-ordinated outfits, non-glam squad doing hair/make-up) all for a photo-op that lasts a few seconds. Pathetic.


 
Yeah, I couldn't be "on" like that all damn day. Seriously, that is one sad life. Kanye's face says it all. He is clearly done with the foolishness and just wants to be home with his man.


----------



## tweegy

Soo. Kanye thinks KUWTK should be leading the Emmys!?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

tweegy said:


> Soo. Kanye thinks KUWTK should be leading the Emmys!?




Yet he refuses to be on the show. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redney

http://themuse.jezebel.com/the-best-quotes-from-kanye-wests-latest-weird-interview-1734964606

On  Tuesday, in an interview live-streamed from London, Kanye West answered  questions from &#8220;friends, celebrities and fans worldwide.&#8221; The  rapper-***-designer talked about everything from his fashion line, to  why music isn&#8217;t as exciting anymore, to his take on racism (we&#8217;ll all be  black in 1,000 years, or something).

         The stripped-down chat, via Fact, lasted two hours and was hosted by Lou Stoppard. Pulling from pages of submitted questions, she asked  West a number of things, which he usually somehow brought back to how  the fashion world is giving him a hard time. Here are the best quotes on  race, music, fashion and feminism edited for brevity and clarity:

*On all humanity eventually becoming black, or whatever:* 
People  couldn&#8217;t say they&#8217;re going to have the opportunity to run for Queen.  [The class systems of the U.K.] circumcises your dreams from day one. In  America, you can work your way up the class system but to get the house  in suburbia, it&#8217;s a lot of mixed kids away from that&#8230; but the world is  mixing. In 1,000 years we might be completely known as what we know as  black currently. But it would just be known as a new race, except for  those people whose main goal would be to keep the purity of separatism.
*
On the future of race:*
I  see the future as people being mixed. I think other races have always  been attracted to each other because I believe that we&#8217;re meant to&#8230; but I  was taught to never bring a white girl home when I was eight years old.  I liked white girls, and I also liked black girls, but I liked white  girls too. Like I said in the Tyler song, &#8220;I know they told their white  daughters don&#8217;t bring home Jerome.&#8221; I&#8217;ll tell you from my single days  that white women do like black guys&#8230; there&#8217;s something about what mixing  the cultures brings to the table. 
*
On how black people should be more like Jewish people:*
My  best friends are Jewish, I know people say that, but they are! I do  have a lot of Jewish friends! That culture is one that shares  information&#8212;that doesn&#8217;t happen in the black community!
*
On not being accepted into the fashion world:*
Working  in fashion, I&#8217;m sitting here in the trees, trying to chop down wood,  screaming at the top of my lungs, &#8220;Can somebody just throw me some  water&#8221; and everyone&#8217;s laughing at me. That&#8217;s the fashion world, the  fashion critics. Me&#8230; trying my absolute hardest and everyone laughing at  me. 

Then...  people say &#8216;Oh, he&#8217;s working with Nick Knight,&#8217; then &#8216;Oh, he&#8217;s working  with Pat [McGrath].&#8217; Then &#8216;Oh, Riccardo the hottest  designer likes Kim&#8217; and then the fashion world is like &#8216;Hm, maybe it&#8217;s  OK. Can we capitalize off of this in some way?

But  they&#8217;re f* definitely not letting me in the shows and trying to  keep the joke going. But there were a lot of tsunamis and earthquakes  that hit while people were laughing on the beach, so keep joking on the  beach.
*
On the fashion world&#8217;s backhanded acceptance of Kim Kardashian West:*
It&#8217;s better now than it was and I feel happy about that.
*
On homophobia in music:*
It&#8217;s  funny how the culture of different art forms is so different. I got  discriminated against in fashion for not being gay where in music, you  get discriminated against if you are gay. It takes some amazing talents  to break down that barrier. People don&#8217;t have a problem with white  rappers now because Eminem is the greatest artist. Everybody thought  that when Frank Ocean&#8217;s album dropped that [him sharing his sexuality]  would be bad for his career but he&#8217;s one of the greatest writers of all  time. People don&#8217;t give a ****, they love his music. The people who  break the stereotypes make history. With the fashion and music worlds  culturally, it&#8217;s reverse discrimination.
*
On Caitlyn Jenner&#8217;s transition:*
I  thought about black radio hosts making jokes about it because black  culture is so homophobic and the news cycle is constant.... But then it  was like &#8216;F* what people say, f* what people think.&#8217; 

I  feel proud to be in a family that has so many people breaking ground  for the generations to come. The reality show is so ****ing new as an  art form. My wife and her family should&#8217;ve had plenty of Emmys by now,  but... people feel like they shouldn&#8217;t be nominated even though it&#8217;s the  most popular and the longest running [show]. 

Letting  your life be controlled by public opinion is like asking to sit in  traffic forever&#8230;. Bruce just got off at the exit sign and drove as fast  as he wants. Sorry, it&#8217;s disrespectful to use that name. I&#8217;m still  getting used to what&#8217;s politically correct because it&#8217;s new, it&#8217;s  modern.
*
On naming his album Swish and when it&#8217;s (ever) dropping:*
I wasn&#8217;t sure if I was gonna keep _Swish _as a name but I just didn&#8217;t want to walk around with the name _So Help Me God_ for the amount of time that I was working on the album. 
*
On why music isn&#8217;t as exciting to him as fashion:*
No,  it doesn&#8217;t excite me like when I first heard Wu-Tang or when I was  using Autotune for my first time. There were things to prove... there  was Lauryn Hill and Dead Prez. I&#8217;m an inventor, an innovator. It&#8217;s  fine for people to proliferate on ideas but I get excited by ideas, not  by responsibility. When you look at Andre 3000 who&#8217;s considered in the  top five rappers of all time, he only had to write one verse. Writing  three verses sometimes starts to feel like you&#8217;re doing a talk show  every night rather than some prophetic, every two year speech.

Sometimes creatively because I&#8217;m being held to task by the highest  critics in every form of art, I feel like one of those guys who&#8217;d steal  something and their form of death would be to be tied to four different  horses and then be pulled to death. That&#8217;s what it feels like that when  I&#8217;m being pulled from all different angles.
*
On his &#8220;Cubist&#8221; rhymes:*
A  lot of people who liked the first version of &#8220;All Day&#8221; instead of the  one that was released because like a later Picasso work&#8212;yes, as you guys  know, I think I&#8217;m Picasso. Lesser, or equal or maybe even better&#8212;but  maybe there&#8217;s something that&#8217;s more Cubist about the way I rap.
*
On everyone biting his style now:*
Here&#8217;s  another thing, the majority of the things that are popular now&#8212;this is  going to be a truthful, straightforward statement&#8212;are directly related  to something that I&#8217;ve done in the past 10 years. You can pinpoint it;  that was that album, that was that song. I think it&#8217;s amazing, that was  my purpose to innovate. That is an extension of a new album for me.
*
But he didn&#8217;t want to pinpoint Drake, when the interviewer asked him:*
I&#8217;m  not trying to specify people, but I do feel&#8230; it&#8217;s a lot of influence  and you can almost pinpoint the moment when thing happen. But I was also  heavily influenced&#8230; all of that was in my work too.
*
On rap&#8217;s relationship with black women:*
I  generally think that rap&#8217;s misogynistic. I&#8217;ve definitely said &#8216;*****  get out the car&#8217; in some of my lyrics. Is there a responsibility? Rap  for the 20 years that I&#8217;ve studied it, it&#8217;s only responsible to trend.
*
On misdirected aggression on the part of black men towards black women:*
When  I come home from a meeting with some head of a studio and I just get  completely dissed&#8230; I&#8217;ll find myself irritated and maybe rude with my  wife.

Let&#8217;s  take that to the idea of a black male in America not getting a job, or  getting ****ed with at his job, or by the cops, or being looked down on  by this lady at Starbucks. He goes home to his girl and&#8212;just thinking of  if I&#8217;m being mean to my wife and we&#8217;re super well off&#8212;to the point  where he&#8217;s like, &#8216;I can&#8217;t take my kids school shopping if I knock my  manager the f* out.&#8217; He literally can&#8217;t drink the Ye juice or turn up  at all. You scream at the person that&#8217;s closest to you.

Then  take that to the studio and that frustration and disrespect is what  comes out toward the women around. &#8216;We can&#8217;t wife you, you&#8217;re just a  thot.&#8217; And then the guys around are like &#8216;You better not say that to me,  I&#8217;ll shoot you.&#8217; It&#8217;s from lack of opportunity, it&#8217;s from being inside  of traffic, that thing I told earlier about the lack of ability to see a  way out. 

You  are frustrated and you go to the studio and that&#8217;s what it&#8217;s gonna  sound like. That &#8216;f* you b*tch&#8217; came from America, came from our lack  of opportunities, that &#8216;n* I&#8217;ma shoot you&#8217; came from racism, which is  an amazing tool.If  you put racism in your phone as a battery, it&#8217;d never stop working.  It&#8217;s like it works on itself&#8230;. black people don&#8217;t even like black people  at a certain point. I always say that racism is the hate that keeps on  hating.
*
On whether he&#8217;s a feminist:*
I  think I&#8217;m a humanist, is that a party? I was raised by my mom, like so  many black kids in America. My dad was around, I&#8217;d see him in the  summers. I fight for the rights of any community that&#8217;s not being  properly credited for anything. 

This  statement is gonna sound kinda gay, but I love older white men. If  you&#8217;re not an older white man, you&#8217;re not gonna own sh*t. I like to  speak for whomever doesn&#8217;t have a voice. Sometimes it&#8217;s a man, sometimes  it&#8217;s a woman, sometimes it&#8217;s a man becoming a woman.


----------



## redney

And

*Plus, here are two bonus quotes too random to omit.*
I don&#8217;t use the color blue, it bugs me out. I hate the color blue.​ [My last meal would be] some of [Kim&#8217;s] home-cooked fried chicken.​


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Come on, we all know Kim doesn't make fried chicken.


----------



## YSoLovely

Dallas_Girl said:


> Come on, we all know Kim doesn't make fried chicken.




Ah so you didn't see the struggle she cooked up for Kanye (or Reggie?) back in the day?  Twitter clowned her for days.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye looks more pi$$ed than usual to be involved in this photo-op... He nearly knocked out Kourtney by flinging the door back, instead of just holding it open.

Kim looks utterly miserable and uncomfortable in that get-up plus, she's really struggling to walk in those shoes 
Video:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...ourtney-Kardashian-North-Penelope-ballet.html


----------



## Dallas_Girl

YSoLovely said:


> Ah so you didn't see the struggle she cooked up for Kanye (or Reggie?) back in the day?  Twitter clowned her for days.




No I didn't [emoji23][emoji23]

I don't get Twitter so never used it.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Kanye looks more pi$$ed than usual to be involved in this photo-op... He nearly knocked out Kourtney by flinging the door back, instead of just holding it open.
> 
> Kim looks utterly miserable and uncomfortable in that get-up plus, she's really struggling to walk in those shoes
> Video:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...ourtney-Kardashian-North-Penelope-ballet.html



Wait, he's not making Kim drive?


----------



## redney

Dallas_Girl said:


> No I didn't [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I don't get Twitter so never used it.



http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/70046179.html


----------



## Dallas_Girl

redney said:


> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/70046179.html




That Mac and cheese looks an awful lot like the kind you get from whole foods. 

And come on, men want breast or thighs, not the scrawny wing. 

And no greens. What kinda soul food is that???


----------



## Encore Hermes

Album called Swish


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Album called Swish


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> And
> 
> *Plus, here are two bonus quotes too random to omit.*
> I dont use the color blue, it bugs me out. I hate the color blue.​ [My last meal would be] some of [Kims] home-cooked fried chicken.​




before he dies of food poisoning


----------



## ashlie

redney said:


> http://themuse.jezebel.com/the-best-quotes-from-kanye-wests-latest-weird-interview-1734964606
> 
> On  Tuesday, in an interview live-streamed from London, Kanye West answered  questions from friends, celebrities and fans worldwide. The  rapper-***-designer talked about everything from his fashion line, to  why music isnt as exciting anymore, to his take on racism (well all be  black in 1,000 years, or something).
> 
> The stripped-down chat, via Fact, lasted two hours and was hosted by Lou Stoppard. Pulling from pages of submitted questions, she asked  West a number of things, which he usually somehow brought back to how  the fashion world is giving him a hard time. Here are the best quotes on  race, music, fashion and feminism edited for brevity and clarity:
> 
> *On all humanity eventually becoming black, or whatever:*
> People  couldnt say theyre going to have the opportunity to run for Queen.  [The class systems of the U.K.] circumcises your dreams from day one. In  America, you can work your way up the class system but to get the house  in suburbia, its a lot of mixed kids away from that but the world is  mixing. In 1,000 years we might be completely known as what we know as  black currently. But it would just be known as a new race, except for  those people whose main goal would be to keep the purity of separatism.
> *
> On the future of race:*
> I  see the future as people being mixed. I think other races have always  been attracted to each other because I believe that were meant to but I  was taught to never bring a white girl home when I was eight years old.  I liked white girls, and I also liked black girls, but I liked white  girls too. Like I said in the Tyler song, I know they told their white  daughters dont bring home Jerome. Ill tell you from my single days  that white women do like black guys theres something about what mixing  the cultures brings to the table.
> *
> On how black people should be more like Jewish people:*
> My  best friends are Jewish, I know people say that, but they are! I do  have a lot of Jewish friends! That culture is one that shares  informationthat doesnt happen in the black community!
> *
> On not being accepted into the fashion world:*
> Working  in fashion, Im sitting here in the trees, trying to chop down wood,  screaming at the top of my lungs, Can somebody just throw me some  water and everyones laughing at me. Thats the fashion world, the  fashion critics. Me trying my absolute hardest and everyone laughing at  me.
> 
> Then...  people say Oh, hes working with Nick Knight, then Oh, hes working  with Pat [McGrath]. Then Oh, Riccardo the hottest  designer likes Kim and then the fashion world is like Hm, maybe its  OK. Can we capitalize off of this in some way?
> 
> But  theyre f* definitely not letting me in the shows and trying to  keep the joke going. But there were a lot of tsunamis and earthquakes  that hit while people were laughing on the beach, so keep joking on the  beach.
> *
> On the fashion worlds backhanded acceptance of Kim Kardashian West:*
> Its better now than it was and I feel happy about that.
> *
> On homophobia in music:*
> Its  funny how the culture of different art forms is so different. I got  discriminated against in fashion for not being gay where in music, you  get discriminated against if you are gay. It takes some amazing talents  to break down that barrier. People dont have a problem with white  rappers now because Eminem is the greatest artist. Everybody thought  that when Frank Oceans album dropped that [him sharing his sexuality]  would be bad for his career but hes one of the greatest writers of all  time. People dont give a ****, they love his music. The people who  break the stereotypes make history. With the fashion and music worlds  culturally, its reverse discrimination.
> *
> On Caitlyn Jenners transition:*
> I  thought about black radio hosts making jokes about it because black  culture is so homophobic and the news cycle is constant.... But then it  was like F* what people say, f* what people think.
> 
> I  feel proud to be in a family that has so many people breaking ground  for the generations to come. The reality show is so ****ing new as an  art form. My wife and her family shouldve had plenty of Emmys by now,  but... people feel like they shouldnt be nominated even though its the  most popular and the longest running [show].
> 
> Letting  your life be controlled by public opinion is like asking to sit in  traffic forever. Bruce just got off at the exit sign and drove as fast  as he wants. Sorry, its disrespectful to use that name. Im still  getting used to whats politically correct because its new, its  modern.
> *
> On naming his album Swish and when its (ever) dropping:*
> I wasnt sure if I was gonna keep _Swish _as a name but I just didnt want to walk around with the name _So Help Me God_ for the amount of time that I was working on the album.
> *
> On why music isnt as exciting to him as fashion:*
> No,  it doesnt excite me like when I first heard Wu-Tang or when I was  using Autotune for my first time. There were things to prove... there  was Lauryn Hill and Dead Prez. Im an inventor, an innovator. Its  fine for people to proliferate on ideas but I get excited by ideas, not  by responsibility. When you look at Andre 3000 whos considered in the  top five rappers of all time, he only had to write one verse. Writing  three verses sometimes starts to feel like youre doing a talk show  every night rather than some prophetic, every two year speech.
> 
> Sometimes creatively because Im being held to task by the highest  critics in every form of art, I feel like one of those guys whod steal  something and their form of death would be to be tied to four different  horses and then be pulled to death. Thats what it feels like that when  Im being pulled from all different angles.
> *
> On his Cubist rhymes:*
> A  lot of people who liked the first version of All Day instead of the  one that was released because like a later Picasso workyes, as you guys  know, I think Im Picasso. Lesser, or equal or maybe even betterbut  maybe theres something thats more Cubist about the way I rap.
> *
> On everyone biting his style now:*
> Heres  another thing, the majority of the things that are popular nowthis is  going to be a truthful, straightforward statementare directly related  to something that Ive done in the past 10 years. You can pinpoint it;  that was that album, that was that song. I think its amazing, that was  my purpose to innovate. That is an extension of a new album for me.
> *
> But he didnt want to pinpoint Drake, when the interviewer asked him:*
> Im  not trying to specify people, but I do feel its a lot of influence  and you can almost pinpoint the moment when thing happen. But I was also  heavily influenced all of that was in my work too.
> *
> On raps relationship with black women:*
> I  generally think that raps misogynistic. Ive definitely said *****  get out the car in some of my lyrics. Is there a responsibility? Rap  for the 20 years that Ive studied it, its only responsible to trend.
> *
> On misdirected aggression on the part of black men towards black women:*
> When  I come home from a meeting with some head of a studio and I just get  completely dissed Ill find myself irritated and maybe rude with my  wife.
> 
> Lets  take that to the idea of a black male in America not getting a job, or  getting ****ed with at his job, or by the cops, or being looked down on  by this lady at Starbucks. He goes home to his girl andjust thinking of  if Im being mean to my wife and were super well offto the point  where hes like, I cant take my kids school shopping if I knock my  manager the f* out. He literally cant drink the Ye juice or turn up  at all. You scream at the person thats closest to you.
> 
> Then  take that to the studio and that frustration and disrespect is what  comes out toward the women around. We cant wife you, youre just a  thot. And then the guys around are like You better not say that to me,  Ill shoot you. Its from lack of opportunity, its from being inside  of traffic, that thing I told earlier about the lack of ability to see a  way out.
> 
> You  are frustrated and you go to the studio and thats what its gonna  sound like. That f* you b*tch came from America, came from our lack  of opportunities, that n* Ima shoot you came from racism, which is  an amazing tool.If  you put racism in your phone as a battery, itd never stop working.  Its like it works on itself. black people dont even like black people  at a certain point. I always say that racism is the hate that keeps on  hating.
> *
> On whether hes a feminist:*
> I  think Im a humanist, is that a party? I was raised by my mom, like so  many black kids in America. My dad was around, Id see him in the  summers. I fight for the rights of any community thats not being  properly credited for anything.
> 
> This  statement is gonna sound kinda gay, but I love older white men. If  youre not an older white man, youre not gonna own sh*t. I like to  speak for whomever doesnt have a voice. Sometimes its a man, sometimes  its a woman, sometimes its a man becoming a woman.




Yes. The Kardashians deserve Emmys. I mean since Kanye is literally the most inspirational, forward thinking, Saint, we've ever had the pleasure of knowing, we should all nominate them. I mean, their show has been on the air "longer than any other show that we've ever known."


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Listening to him/reading his words is so difficult imagine what it must like to be in his head...


----------



## Sasha2012

New Cosmo cover







via tumblr


----------



## redney




----------



## clydekiwi

I cant wait to see how she handles 2 kids


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> New Cosmo cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr



Hmmm..."Like you've never seen them before". Guess that means they are fully clothed w/o whohas, a$$ and boobs spilling out from all possible escape routes.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

pukasonqo said:


> before he dies of food poisoning




I will never forget her telling Khloe in the early years of the show that if she wanted to make it up to Omarion (who was upset with Khloe) that she needs to show up at his house with fried chicken and a thong on.  And I thought "How offensive" and "she is really all about trying to catch a black man any way she can".


----------



## pukasonqo

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I will never forget her telling Khloe in the early years of the show that if she wanted to make it up to Omarion (who was upset with Khloe) that she needs to show up at his house with fried chicken and a thong on.  And I thought "How offensive" and "she is really all about trying to catch a black man any way she can".




seems like it worked for her!


----------



## Katel

Encore Hermes said:


> Album called Swish



hahahaha!


----------



## Teemu

I saw this and loved it:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Teemu said:


> I saw this and loved it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151360



:lolots:


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Listening to him/reading his words is so difficult imagine what it must like to be in his head...



I believe it must be something like this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VuMdLm0ccU


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> I believe it must be something like this...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VuMdLm0ccU




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## StopHammertime

bag-mania said:


> I believe it must be something like this...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VuMdLm0ccU




Oh my god, so cute!


----------



## guccimamma

clydekiwi said:


> I cant wait to see how she handles 2 kids



just double the help. nannies are cheap.


----------



## caitlin1214

@midnight was doing a neon sign fail. Comedians were asked to comment about each one and one of them was: Fa_t and Easy.


One comedian buzzed in and said, "Formerly Kim and Courtney's" [that's how my closed-captions spelled it.]


Everyone started laughing and groaning, and Chris said, "Come on, guys, they never said WHICH Kim and Courtney. That could be ANYBODY!"


----------



## Lounorada

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...criminated-fashion-not-gay.html#ixzz3o0SDQom7 


Kanye:* 'I feel like I got discriminated in fashion for not being gay.'*


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...criminated-fashion-not-gay.html#ixzz3o0SDQom7
> 
> 
> Kanye:* 'I feel like I got discriminated in fashion for not being gay.'*



oh, man.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...criminated-fashion-not-gay.html#ixzz3o0SDQom7
> 
> 
> Kanye:* 'I feel like I got discriminated in fashion for not being gay.'*




That Whitney GIF! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Kanye will always find an excuse why people don't find him talented when it comes to fashion. And he's not gay? Bih, please.....


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> Kanye will always find an excuse why people don't find him talented when it comes to fashion. And he's not gay? Bih, please.....



This and this!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wonder if he meant 'not saying I'm gay' vs not being. 

Ralph Lauren, Roberto cavalli, tommy Hilfiger, Paul Smith, Rick Owens, Oscar de la Renta, Christian Lacroix, Elie Tahari, Jimmy choo


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> Wonder if he meant 'not saying I'm gay' vs not being.
> 
> Need to google who isn't gay in fashion besides Ralph Lauren.
> Roberto cavalli, tommy Hilfiger, Paul Smith, Rick Owens, Oscar de la Renta, Christian Lacroix, Elie Tahari



I know right. It has nothing to do with being straight(even though we all know he's not really.) He's not taken seriously in fashion because his "designs" are terrible.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think Ye would benefit from going to back to university and studying the classics. I think he's realizing and thinking through things that are exciting to him that he's understanding for the first time, but many of his ideas are not new and he's not great at articulating his thoughts.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I mean, that's just the lamest excuse. He just doesn't have the fashion talent. But it's typically him. It's always other people to blame.


----------



## bag-mania

Junkenpo said:


> I think Ye would benefit from going to back to university and studying the classics. I think he's realizing and thinking through things that are exciting to him that he's understanding for the first time, but many of his ideas are not new and he's not great at articulating his thoughts.



I'd be amazed if he'd be willing to put in the time and do the work. What he really wants is for the world to acknowledge his brilliance without any effort on his part.


----------



## redney

I mean, how could the fashion establishment not see this as "genius" or "brilliant" fashion?


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Wonder if he meant 'not saying I'm gay' vs not being.
> 
> Ralph Lauren, Roberto cavalli, tommy Hilfiger, Paul Smith, Rick Owens, Oscar de la Renta, Christian Lacroix, Elie Tahari, Jimmy choo


 
 ...also, Elie Saab, Gilles Mendel (J. Mendel).


----------



## Jikena

redney said:


> I mean, how could the fashion establishment not see this as "genius" or "brilliant" fashion?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/13/259FE78C00000578-2951591-Not_a_lot_of_movement_here_The_models_stood_side_by_side_and_in_-a-42_1423820497629.jpg



Ouuh the blonde in the middle front row has a nice body.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> I mean, how could the fashion establishment not see this as "genius" or "brilliant" fashion?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/13/259FE78C00000578-2951591-Not_a_lot_of_movement_here_The_models_stood_side_by_side_and_in_-a-42_1423820497629.jpg



If you go into Walmart lookin' like that, you'll get arrested.
 Don't ask how I know.


----------



## YSoLovely

redney said:


> I mean, how could the fashion establishment not see this as "genius" or "brilliant" fashion?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/13/259FE78C00000578-2951591-Not_a_lot_of_movement_here_The_models_stood_side_by_side_and_in_-a-42_1423820497629.jpg



His critics are all racists and heterophobes. Doh! 


No, really. Kanye actually DID say that people who don't like his designs are *racist.*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

His go to is always how oppressed and discriminated against he is.


----------



## Ladybug09

Teemu said:


> I saw this and loved it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151360






LOLOLOL!




Lounorada said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...criminated-fashion-not-gay.html#ixzz3o0SDQom7
> 
> 
> Kanye:* 'I feel like I got discriminated in fashion for not being gay.'*



Oh dear...


----------



## AEGIS

Kanye is such a whiner-it's so unbecoming


----------



## michie

Bye, Kanye. You're not taken seriously because ain't nobody trying to dress like an extra from "Wayward Pines" Biiiiiihhhhhhh!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> His critics are all racists and heterophobes. Doh!
> 
> 
> No, really. Kanye actually DID say that people who don't like his designs are *racist.*



Yeah, I watched bits and pieces of that interview and he said a few things that made me go





On the plus side, Ye has bomb skin. I couldn't help but notice because there were tons of closeups in the interview.


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> bye, kanye. You're not taken seriously because ain't nobody trying to dress like an extra from "wayward pines" biiiiiihhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Tivo

redney said:


> I mean, how could the fashion establishment not see this as "genius" or "brilliant" fashion?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/13/259FE78C00000578-2951591-Not_a_lot_of_movement_here_The_models_stood_side_by_side_and_in_-a-42_1423820497629.jpg


These are the NWO FEMA camp designs.


----------



## chowlover2

michie said:


> Bye, Kanye. You're not taken seriously because ain't nobody trying to dress like an extra from "Wayward Pines" Biiiiiihhhhhhh!!!




I was going to say " Walking Dead, the musical."


----------



## solange

redney said:


> I mean, how could the fashion establishment not see this as "genius" or "brilliant" fashion?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/13/259FE78C00000578-2951591-Not_a_lot_of_movement_here_The_models_stood_side_by_side_and_in_-a-42_1423820497629.jpg



Was this from his first season?  If so, I can see the style evolution. Season one: undergarments under pantyhose. A study of the human form. Adam and Eve nearly nude in their lack of self-awareness. Season two: undergarments as regular garments. Having been cast from Eden, Adam and Eve struggle with the concept of clothing and covering up the bodies of which they are now ashamed...
Next season: Adam and Eve learn to work with slightly less minimal color, pattern and texture. I foresee Puritan Funk.


----------



## solange

Coach Lover Too said:


> If you go into Walmart lookin' like that, you'll get arrested.
> Don't ask how I know.



Is there something you'd like to tell us?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

solange said:


> Is there something you'd like to tell us?




No.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> If you go into Walmart lookin' like that, you'll get arrested.
> Don't ask how I know.




Really?!?! I've seen worse at peopleofwalmart.com.


----------



## dangerouscurves

solange said:


> Is there something you'd like to tell us?







Coach Lover Too said:


> No.




Come on, Coach Lover Too!!! Tell us! Pretty, please.....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> Come on, Coach Lover Too!!! Tell us! Pretty, please.....



I wish I had a great story to share! I was just kiddin' with y'all.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> I wish I had a great story to share! I was just kiddin' with y'all.




Disappointed [emoji14]


----------



## Dallas_Girl

dangerouscurves said:


> Disappointed [emoji14]




Me too!! [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> Disappointed [emoji14]


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> I was going to say " Walking Dead, the musical."


----------



## guccimamma

solange said:


> Was this from his first season?
> Next season: Adam and Eve learn to work with slightly less minimal color, pattern and texture. *I foresee Puritan Funk.*



i was thinking maybe next would be mormon undergarments, but that has a better ring to it.


----------



## pukasonqo

guccimamma said:


> i was thinking maybe next would be mormon undergarments, but that has a better ring to it.




or (as per kim) "omish" fashion


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> or (as per kim) "omish" fashion



Yeah and she told PMK to stop wearing Omish clothes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

solange said:


> Was this from his first season?  If so, I can see the style evolution. Season one: undergarments under pantyhose. A study of the human form. Adam and Eve nearly nude in their lack of self-awareness. Season two: undergarments as regular garments. Having been cast from Eden, Adam and Eve struggle with the concept of clothing and covering up the bodies of which they are now ashamed...
> Next season: Adam and Eve learn to work with slightly less minimal color, pattern and texture. I foresee Puritan Funk.




 This is gold.


----------



## kirsten

I saw this on Instagram lol


----------



## Bag*Snob

I saw that pic on facebook. Poor Rob. Not included again.


----------



## BadAzzBish

kirsten said:


> i saw this on instagram lol
> 
> View attachment 3152714



:d


----------



## knasarae

So Kim posted this on her IG not too long ago. Wow her breasts look so small. It doesn't really look like her body. 




(sorry if it's big, I'm on my phone)


----------



## Jikena

knasarae said:


> So Kim posted this on her IG not too long ago. Wow her breasts look so small. It doesn't really look like her body.
> 
> View attachment 3152839
> 
> 
> (sorry if it's big, I'm on my phone)



Lol it looks like she has a cup A. And the proportions seem completely off to me. Her body seems little, especially her shoulders. This is a weird photoshopped picture.


----------



## Ladybug09

That is not her body.


----------



## caitlin1214

I feel like posting some tweets from Kim Kierkegaardashian again:

15 hours ago
You really should cinch your waist with a wide belt. Finitize and circumscribe your limitless truth.

Sep 25
There is something definite upon my mind, something I have to say, and I dare not die without having uttered it. CHOKER NECKLACES.

Sep 22
We're constantly updating the site & adding new content, but ultimately you will take from it only as much as there was in yourself,

Sep 21
The only thing I see is emptiness, the only thing I live on is emptiness, the only thing I move in is emptiness. Twitter is so fun.

Aug 19
I see all of your tweets and instagrams and am certain that you have failed to understand the reality of death.

Aug 14
Have a safe weekend, everyone. Sunscreen will not protect you from despair.




https://twitter.com/KimKierkegaard?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## caitlin1214

solange said:


> Was this from his first season?  If so, I can see the style evolution. Season one: undergarments under pantyhose. A study of the human form. Adam and Eve nearly nude in their lack of self-awareness. Season two: undergarments as regular garments. Having been cast from Eden, Adam and Eve struggle with the concept of clothing and covering up the bodies of which they are now ashamed...
> Next season: Adam and Eve learn to work with slightly less minimal color, pattern and texture. I foresee Puritan Funk.



Haha!

"Puritan funk you up, say Puritan funk you up!"



guccimamma said:


> i was thinking maybe next would be mormon undergarments, but that has a better ring to it.





If he does Mormon undergarments he could call them LDS Funk.




Um, does anyone else notice the page number we're on? (It's the mark of Kris Jenner!)


----------



## solange

guccimamma said:


> i was thinking maybe next would be mormon undergarments, but that has a better ring to it.



Lol. Thank you.


----------



## solange

cute_classy said:


> This is gold.



:d


----------



## solange

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha!
> 
> "Puritan funk you up, say Puritan funk you up!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he does Mormon undergarments he could call them LDS Funk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, does anyone else notice the page number we're on? (It's the mark of Kris Jenner!)



Rofl...

I probably need to read through before I respond here. You ladies are very productive.


----------



## White Orchid

What is Mormon undergarments???


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I hate the stupid "You really should" crap she keeps saying. Like, "you really should wear fall boots with a skirt." 

I can't pinpoint why it irks me so much, and it's also grammatically incorrect to say.


----------



## whimsic

knasarae said:


> So Kim posted this on her IG not too long ago. Wow her breasts look so small. It doesn't really look like her body.
> 
> View attachment 3152839
> 
> 
> (sorry if it's big, I'm on my phone)



No amount of photoshop can take her real body to this. It looks like someone gave up and cropped her head on another body to save time.


----------



## schadenfreude

White Orchid said:


> What is Mormon undergarments???



Magic underwear. Supposedly protective from evil, which includes but is not limited to heathen temptations such as tank tops and Mountain Dew. They're always white and made from this meshy material that reminds me of gym shorts. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_garment


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Could it be an old ad she posted? Like throwback Thursday or something.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> Could it be an old ad she posted? Like throwback Thursday or something.




That would need to be almost 10 years ago for it to be her body and she was still rocking H&M with Loubs then.  That pic is so photoshopped or it's not her body....take your pick.


----------



## Wildflower22

schadenfreude said:


> Magic underwear. Supposedly protective from evil, which includes but is not limited to heathen temptations such as tank tops and Mountain Dew. They're always white and made from this meshy material that reminds me of gym shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_garment




Just so you know, the term "magic underwear" is a very offensive term. Probably not a good term to use when referring to Mormon undergarments.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wildflower22 said:


> Just so you know, the term "magic underwear" is a very offensive term. Probably not a good term to use when referring to Mormon undergarments.




But then it's also offensive to feminism to have as many wives as you want.


----------



## Wildflower22

dangerouscurves said:


> But then it's also offensive to feminism to have as many wives as you want.




No need to try to start something.


----------



## bunnyr

People are stating what they're offended to, as you did too. What's wrong? Because you don't feel the same way?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wildflower22 said:


> No need to try to start something.




I didn't try to start anything. My apology. But it is what it is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BTW, why is it called magic underwear?


----------



## bunnyr

dangerouscurves said:


> BTW, why is it called magic underwear?




According to the LDS Church, the temple garments serve a number of purposes. First, the garment provides the member "a constant reminder" of the covenants they made in the temple. Second, the garment "when properly worn ... provides protection against temptation and evil".

So when you wear it you "magically" refrain from certain actions. This of course is not a term Mormons came up with and they do not approve this word.


----------



## sabrunka

Now I'm curious about this and want to ask the Mormon girl I work with about it... However, I don't want to insult her, even though I KNOW she will laugh and be like wtf (well not really as she doesn't swear hehe)...


----------



## Wildflower22

The term magic underwear is considered offensive because it is used to mock those who wear them and the purposes they wear them. The main purpose of the Mormon garment is a not for "magic" protection but as an internal reminder to do what is right. The majority of people who call them magical are not using the term out of ignorance but because they want to make fun.

Definitely ask a Mormon about them if you have questions. It's not a big deal, but it's not cool to mock someone for wearing them.


----------



## Sasha2012

He recently announced his plans to run for president in 2020.

And while Kanye West, 38, is not quite at the White House yet, he is showing his support for the current president as he jetted to San Francisco on Friday ahead of a performance for President Barack ***** at the ********ic National Committee Fundraiser on Saturday afternoon.

The rapper and his wife Kim Kardashian were seen arriving in San Francisco by private jet on Friday night with their two-year-old daughter North and Kim's close friend, tennis champion Serena Williams.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rm-President-*****-********ic-fundraiser.html


----------



## Michele26

Kim & Serena are close friends?!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West launched a tirade on Twitter about companies that include in-app purchases on games that kids play.

The rant was sparked by the rapper's two-year-old daughter North racking up some charges while playing games on an iPad.

'F*** any game company that puts in-app purchases on kids games!!!' the 38-year-old tweeted.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lays-iPad-tried-Kim-s-game.html#ixzz3oCyAInSr


----------



## Jeanek

Dumb@$$ needs to put restrictions on in app purchases. Takes 2 clicks! 

Both of my kids have their own iPads and have for years. No unauthorized purchases.


----------



## Jikena

I actually thought this was fake when I saw it on imgur. Pretty "happy" that he speaks freely like that on those tweets, like any normal person would instead of being the perfect celebrity who's always nice.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jeanek said:


> Dumb@$$ needs to put restrictions on in app purchases. Takes 2 clicks!
> 
> Both of my kids have their own iPads and have for years. No unauthorized purchases.


I agree it's not hard to turn that off, but the whole idea behind the practice is of course that some people do not realize that this is even an option on the iPad so it brings in a lot of money I can imagine. Dirty tactics.


----------



## Staci_W

How much does Kim make from in app purchases from her app?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I have to admit, I've learned a LOT from these threads!


----------



## redney

staci_w said:


> how much does kim make from in app purchases from her app?



this!!!


----------



## guccimamma

Wildflower22 said:


> The term magic underwear is considered offensive because it is used to mock those who wear them and the purposes they wear them. The main purpose of the Mormon garment is a not for "magic" protection but as an internal reminder to do what is right. The majority of people who call them magical are not using the term out of ignorance but because they want to make fun.
> 
> *Definitely ask a Mormon about them if you have questions. It's not a big deal, but it's not cool to mock someone for wearing them*.



agree, that's why i called them mormon undergarments.  i have never heard the term "magic" . 

i always tease my longtime friend, who lives in spaghetti tank tops and yoga pants...but wouldn't ever assume to discuss it with anyone else. if her undies are magic, then its because they came from VS.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I'm not a doctor but is it safe to be flying as much as Kim is while pregnant.


----------



## Lounorada

Can she go _anywhere_ without having her t*ts on full display, ready to fall out at any moment? (rhetorical question) 
Put them away for god sake...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Staci_W said:


> How much does Kim make from in app purchases from her app?



Mmmmhmmmm.

I saw someone on twitter reply with "you sell a plain white tshirt for $120..." and I chuckled.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Mmmmhmmmm.
> 
> I saw someone on twitter reply with "you sell a plain white tshirt for $120..." and I chuckled.




Let's not forget the undergarments Kayne tries (and fails) to pass off as high fashion. 

Yet they worry about 99 cents from an app.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ God forbid he have to actually look at what his child is doing. His brilliant mind cannot be muddled with such trifles as parenting.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Screenshot from the App Store


----------



## uhpharm01

Michele26 said:


> Kim & Serena are close friends?!



Yes I think so.


----------



## White Orchid

Wildflower22 said:


> The term magic underwear is considered offensive because it is used to mock those who wear them and the purposes they wear them. The main purpose of the Mormon garment is a not for "magic" protection but as an internal reminder to do what is right. The majority of people who call them magical are not using the term out of ignorance but because they want to make fun.
> 
> Definitely ask a Mormon about them if you have questions. It's not a big deal, but it's not cool to mock someone for wearing them.



Thanks for the explanation - if I were a Mormon I'd be offended too.  But I'm a practising Muslim (there's no mistaking it if you could see me in real-life) and I've learned to develop a thick skin over the years  

Re being a second wife, just want to add that if the essence of feminism is having the right to choose how *I* want to live my life, and I *choose* to be a second wife (which is permissible in Islam), then I'm living out *my* feminist choice.  Ain't no-one gonna convince me otherwise.  I'm a grown-a$$ed woman and if I want to be a man's second or third wife, and you have a problems with it, I wouldn't give a rat's you-know-what  :greengrin:


----------



## caitlin1214

White Orchid said:


> Thanks for the explanation - if I were a Mormon I'd be offended too.  But I'm a practising Muslim (there's no mistaking it if you could see me in real-life) and I've learned to develop a thick skin over the years
> 
> Re being a second wife, just want to add that if the essence of feminism is having the right to choose how *I* want to live my life, and I *choose* to be a second wife (which is permissible in Islam), then I'm living out *my* feminist choice.  Ain't no-one gonna convince me otherwise.  I'm a grown-a$$ed woman and if I want to be a man's second or third wife, and you have a problems with it, I wouldn't give a rat's you-know-what  :greengrin:



Exactly. There is a BIG difference between consenting adults choosing to enter into a plural marriage (like what you mentioned) and child brides sold into a marriage. The first one, I don't judge at all. The second one, you bet your damn bippy I'm judging it. 


Back to Kim, did she forget to take off her silk dressing gown before she went out in public?


----------



## caitlin1214

I remember watching The Book of Mormon with my aunt and cousins and during a scene where the two main characters were getting ready for bed, I remember leaning over to one of my cousins and, using a stage whisper, telling him, "They're wearing Mormon underwear."


----------



## schadenfreude

Wildflower22 said:


> Just so you know, the term "magic underwear" is a very offensive term. Probably not a good term to use when referring to Mormon undergarments.



Yes. I was being facetious. I thought that might be apparent by the reference to protection from caffeinated soda pop.


----------



## White Orchid

caitlin1214 said:


> Without getting too far into this topic, to me there is a BIG difference between consenting adults choosing to enter into a plural marriage and child brides sold into a marriage. The first one, I don't judge at all. The second one, you bet your damn bippy I'm judging it.
> 
> 
> Back to Kim, did she forget to take off her silk dressing gown before she went out in public?



Um, doesn't it go without saying I was referring to adult women?  Kinda thought that was a no brainer.


----------



## caitlin1214

She really favors the nightgown and trenchcoat, revealing decolletage look a lot, doesn't she?


----------



## shoes4me

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So she's gonna spend her entire pregnancy in trench coats and tank dresses?



Well, a trench coat and next to nothing underneath is a classical exhibitionists get up, isn´t it? Quite suitable, I´d say...


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Can she go _anywhere_ without having her t*ts on full display, ready to fall out at any moment? (rhetorical question)
> Put them away for god sake...



I'm sure in her own little world (red: ego) her ginormous titties are her one last saving grace.  But when your tits are rivalling the size of your enlarged womb, that's hardly anything to gloat about.  I should know; I'm no A cup.  Big boobs are always going to make you look bigger/heavier than what you really are.


----------



## Wildflower22

White Orchid said:


> Thanks for the explanation - if I were a Mormon I'd be offended too.  But I'm a practising Muslim (there's no mistaking it if you could see me in real-life) and I've learned to develop a thick skin over the years
> 
> 
> 
> Re being a second wife, just want to add that if the essence of feminism is having the right to choose how *I* want to live my life, and I *choose* to be a second wife (which is permissible in Islam), then I'm living out *my* feminist choice.  Ain't no-one gonna convince me otherwise.  I'm a grown-a$$ed woman and if I want to be a man's second or third wife, and you have a problems with it, I wouldn't give a rat's you-know-what  :greengrin:




I definitely have a thick skin too, but I believe in an open forum like this, I can speak freely about using incorrect terminology because some people may genuinely not know. 

Having said that, I have to giggle because your view on feminism is exactly what I was thinking too but didn't have the energy to write.


----------



## White Orchid

Agreed.  Just to let you know too, I have found many an offensive thing written about my faith and lifestyle on this forum but I chose long ago not to bother reporting it, let alone trying to defend it.  It's futile in my opinion.  Just as in real life, there will be those who choose to mock your faith or the way you dress, but you just have to let it slide.  I truly believe you become a stronger person when faced with 'adversity' - not that I'm comparing what I have faced as true adversity, compared to millions of others on this vast Earth of ours.  I'm just like "Yeah, whatever."  I don't thrust my beliefs and my, some would call, almost-Puritan-like life-style on anyone, so don't you go criticising me, is how I like to think of it.

And speaking of Mormons - my faith is quite different to theirs in some ways, but I follow a lady on Instagram, and yes she does mention going to Church a lot, but at the end of the day it doesn't bother me at all.  It's her faith, she's proud of it and her page is a breath of fresh air compared to all the "tits and a$$" I see saturating that medium.  Plus I love her Lab lol, which I'm a sucker for, not to mention her to-die-for bag and shoe collection.  And her omg palatial house!!!!  So, so jelly 



Wildflower22 said:


> I definitely have a thick skin too, but I believe in an open forum like this, I can speak freely about using incorrect terminology because some people may genuinely not know.
> 
> Having said that, I have to giggle because your view on feminism is exactly what I was thinking too but didn't have the energy to write.


----------



## caitlin1214

White Orchid said:


> I'm sure in her own little world (red: ego) her ginormous titties are her one last saving grace.  But when your tits are rivalling the size of your enlarged womb, that's hardly anything to gloat about.  I should know; I'm no A cup.  Big boobs are always going to make you look bigger/heavier than what you really are.



Agreed. Especially in a top/dress that doesn't fit correctly. (And NOTHING of hers fits correctly.)


(...I'm no A cup, either.)


----------



## AEGIS

***** made a joke about Kanye running for president.  Something like " do you think America is going to elect a black guy from the South Side of Chicago with a funny name as President? that's crazy! it's cray!"  i chuckled.

and kim posted a picture of the POTUSs autograph


----------



## Star1231

AEGIS said:


> ***** made a joke about Kanye running for president.  Something like " do you think America is going to elect a black guy from the South Side of Chicago with a funny name as President? that's crazy! it's cray!"  i chuckled.
> 
> and kim posted a picture of the POTUSs autograph




That was funny.


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been the launch pad of some of music's biggest names, but this superstar decided to hit reverse on his career just for one day.

Kanye West left Jennifer Lopez struggling to regain her composure after surprising her and her fellow judges by auditioning for American Idol.

The 38-year-old rapper decided he would try his hand at starting from the bottom in San Francisco, California, on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ioning-singing-competition.html#ixzz3oEgH8HcT


----------



## chloebagfreak

Wonder why her mouth is open all the time? I'd be worried little flies might fly in.


----------



## Sasha2012

President Barack ***** has shared some sound advice on what it is like to run the United States with a potential future president, while also taking some digs at the ********** Party.

But while you might expect ***** to give tips to the likes of Hillary *******, Joe ***** or maybe even Donald *****, the President was actually advising Kanye West.

While speaking at a ********ic National Committee fundraiser in San Francisco, ***** was discussing Kanye's recently announced political ambitions before he took the stage to perform Saturday.

'A little bit later you're gonna hear from a guy who I hear has been talking about launching a potential political career,' ***** said. 

The president took some delight in the GOP's struggle to find a new House leader to replace John Boehner.

He opened the event by telling the 1,000-plus attendees that the rapper was thinking about running for House speaker.  

***** joked: 'You may have heard about this. Kanye is thinking about running for Speaker of the House.'

Kanye, who says he will run for the Oval Office in 2020, was given a tongue-in-cheek warning that he needs to follow three golden rules if he wants to become president.

'But in case Kanye is serious about this whole ***** thing, or as he calls it Peezy, I do have advice for him.'

Poking fun at the stars of Keeping up with the Kardashians, ***** said: 'First of all you gotta spend a lot of time dealing with some strange characters who behave like they're on a reality TV show. So you've gotta be cool with that.

'This is a second important tip: saying that you have a beautiful, dark, twisted fantasy - that's what known as 'off-message' in politics. You can't say something like that.

'And number three: do you really think that this country is gonna elect a black guy from the south side of Chicago with a funny name to be president of the United States? That is crazy. That's cray.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-says-public-cray-vote-him.html#ixzz3oEiX7RbT


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh man... of all the things to wear.... I have no more words.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Dear Kanye, (or as Michael K @Dlisted calls you, "OLD MAN WHO YELLS AT CLOUDS")

Oh, Your two yr old is running up App costs on the iPad?

Solution? Don't let A TWO YEAR OLD play on an iPad, dumba$$!

Or are you just pissed that she interrupted you while you  were planning your next collection, "Resort Wear for the Apocalypse", instead of playing on her tech-nanny?

Insincerely yours,
Free


----------



## dangerouscurves

We do have the right to criticize, right? Even though I agree that a female adults can be whatever they want to be, including being the 2nd, 3rd or whatever wife, still polygamy is a man's invention that put women in lower position because in Islam and in Mormon, women can't have many husbands. JMO. I was born Muslim but now I'm agnostic, I don't take thirsty pictures. Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aaaaand, from the poligamy that I've known in Indonesia, mostly the men can not be fair to all wives and at the end, the elder wives leave the husbands.


----------



## White Orchid

Her feet 



Sasha2012 said:


> It has been the launch pad of some of music's biggest names, but this superstar decided to hit reverse on his career just for one day.
> 
> Kanye West left Jennifer Lopez struggling to regain her composure after surprising her and her fellow judges by auditioning for American Idol.
> 
> The 38-year-old rapper decided he would try his hand at starting from the bottom in San Francisco, California, on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ioning-singing-competition.html#ixzz3oEgH8HcT


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Dear Kanye, (or as Michael K @Dlisted calls you, "OLD MAN WHO YELLS AT CLOUDS")
> 
> Oh, Your two yr old is running up App costs on the iPad?
> 
> Solution? Don't let A TWO YEAR OLD play on an iPad, dumba$$!
> 
> Or are you just pissed that she interrupted you while you  were planning your next collection, "Resort Wear for the Apocalypse", instead of playing on her tech-nanny?
> 
> Insincerely yours,
> Free


All. Of. This.











Also,  @ 'old man who yells at clouds'


----------



## michie

My coworker's kid plays on her iPad all the time. As many iPhones they walk around with, wouldn't they know their way around the system???? I have bank cards linked, but you still have to enter the password to make a purchase. Is that so hard to do? Let me find out North is overdrawing his broke a$$ accts lololololololol


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> My coworker's kid plays on her iPad all the time. As many iPhones they walk around with, wouldn't they know their way around the system???? I have bank cards linked,* but you still have to enter the password to make a purchase.* Is that so hard to do? Let me find out North is overdrawing his broke a$$ accts lololololololol





thank you!!!  nobody is buying that BS he is trying to peddle.

my son plays on my iphone all the time and they use mini-ipads in kindergarten.   he knows when he has done something wrong because it pops up that he needs a password to continue - he asks us to "fix it" for him!


----------



## michie

He picked the wrong family to be in and complain about hidden fees. Someone should remind him of the Kardashian Kredit Kard and Kim's game. "In-app purchases" exist on a lot of apps. Stop is on the iPad to "get a break" from your damned kid you just started fkucing with!


----------



## Lounorada

If he's b*thcing about in-app purchases and is a supposed 'multi-millionaire' (who can well afford the costs), it only makes him look either really tight with money or strapped for cash... (I'm guessing the latter)


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Screenshot from the App Store



I know if you post an image, it's going to be significant!


----------



## AEGIS

are a pair for ***** & FLOTUS?


----------



## caitlin1214

Part of Amy Schumer's SNL monologue from last night: 


&#8220;We have to be a role model for these little girls, because who do they have? All they have really is the Kardashians,&#8221; Amy told the SNL audience. &#8220;She doesn&#8217;t have a Malala poster in her room, trust me. Is that a great message for little girls? A whole family of women who take faces they were born with as a light suggestion?&#8221;

&#8220;And like, we used to have Khloe,&#8221; Amy continued. &#8220;Khloe was ours, right? Whenever there&#8217;s a group of women, you identify with one of them&#8230;but then Khloe, she lost half her body weight. She lost a Kendall! We have nothing. I want good role models.&#8221;


http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/11...ogue-kardashians-not-role-models-girls-watch/


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> Part of Amy Poehler's SNL monologue from last night:
> 
> 
> We have to be a role model for these little girls, because who do they have? All they have really is the Kardashians, Amy told the SNL audience. She doesnt have a Malala poster in her room, trust me. Is that a great message for little girls? A whole family of women who take faces they were born with as a light suggestion?
> 
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/11...ogue-kardashians-not-role-models-girls-watch/




Thank you for posting. Gonna have to watch it!


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for posting. Gonna have to watch it!



You're welcome. 


(She's not wrong and someone needed to say it!) 


I realized I wrote Poehler when I meant Schumer. I corrected it in my original post, though.


----------



## BadAzzBish

caitlin1214 said:


> Part of Amy Schumer's SNL monologue from last night:
> 
> 
> We have to be a role model for these little girls, because who do they have? All they have really is the Kardashians, Amy told the SNL audience. She doesnt have a Malala poster in her room, trust me. Is that a great message for little girls? A whole family of women who take faces they were born with as a light suggestion?
> 
> And like, we used to have Khloe, Amy continued. Khloe was ours, right? Whenever theres a group of women, you identify with one of thembut then Khloe, she lost half her body weight. She lost a Kendall! We have nothing. I want good role models.
> 
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/11...ogue-kardashians-not-role-models-girls-watch/



But Amy, aren't you the long lost blonde Kardashian (after Khloe)? I mean 99.9% of your material is "I'm a drunk, fat ****". Smh


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> but then it's also offensive to feminism to have as many wives as you want.



+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

michie said:


> He picked the wrong family to be in and complain about hidden fees. Someone should remind him of the Kardashian Kredit Kard and Kim's game. "In-app purchases" exist on a lot of apps. Stop is on the iPad to "get a break" from your damned kid you just started fkucing with!



And, to begin with it's not recommended two year olds play on them. My kids are 5 and 8 and my 5yr is learning occassionally on them in pre-school but at two? 

It can cause language delays, disrupted sleep etc.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think he sometimes makes these comments because he thinks the money comes easier to her (family) than to him. In this case her app so he makes a general statement about apps, money, and kids and how wrong it is.


----------



## candy2100

dangerouscurves said:


> We do have the right to criticize, right? Even though I agree that a female adults can be whatever they want to be, including being the 2nd, 3rd or whatever wife, still polygamy is a man's invention that put women in lower position because in Islam and in Mormon, women can't have many husbands. JMO. I was born Muslim but now I'm agnostic, I don't take thirsty pictures. Lol.




The problem with polygamy is that it affects the children.  If adults want to do that and not have children then ok, but that is rarely the case.  

Regarding in app purchases, I just make my account settings such that you need to enter the password for purchases- kids can buy things this way.


----------



## dangerouscurves

candy2100 said:


> The problem with polygamy is that it affects the children.  If adults want to do that and not have children then ok, but that is rarely the case, and therefore this is the problem with polygamy.




Thank you for pointing that out. I hadn't seen it from this side.


----------



## AEGIS

BadAzzBish said:


> But Amy, aren't you the long lost blonde Kardashian (after Khloe)? I mean 99.9% of your material is "I'm a drunk, fat ****". Smh



riiiight.  She's no better.


----------



## dangerouscurves

At least Amy can make people laugh [emoji4].


----------



## twinkle.tink

dangerouscurves said:


> At least Amy can make people laugh [emoji4].



The Ks and people's disdain for them make laugh every day 

I do love Amy, though.


----------



## Oryx816

twinkle.tink said:


> The Ks and people's disdain for them make laugh every day
> 
> 
> 
> I do love Amy, though.




They are America's court jesters.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> President Barack ***** has shared some sound advice on what it is like to run the United States with a potential future president, while also taking some digs at the ********** Party.
> 
> But while you might expect ***** to give tips to the likes of Hillary *******, Joe ***** or maybe even Donald *****, the President was actually advising Kanye West.
> 
> While speaking at a ********ic National Committee fundraiser in San Francisco, ***** was discussing Kanye's recently announced political ambitions before he took the stage to perform Saturday.
> 
> 'A little bit later you're gonna hear from a guy who I hear has been talking about launching a potential political career,' ***** said.
> 
> The president took some delight in the GOP's struggle to find a new House leader to replace John Boehner.
> 
> He opened the event by telling the 1,000-plus attendees that the rapper was thinking about running for House speaker.
> 
> ***** joked: 'You may have heard about this. Kanye is thinking about running for Speaker of the House.'
> 
> Kanye, who says he will run for the Oval Office in 2020, was given a tongue-in-cheek warning that he needs to follow three golden rules if he wants to become president.
> 
> 'But in case Kanye is serious about this whole ***** thing, or as he calls it Peezy, I do have advice for him.'
> 
> Poking fun at the stars of Keeping up with the Kardashians, ***** said: 'First of all you gotta spend a lot of time dealing with some strange characters who behave like they're on a reality TV show. So you've gotta be cool with that.
> 
> 'This is a second important tip: saying that you have a beautiful, dark, twisted fantasy - that's what known as 'off-message' in politics. You can't say something like that.
> 
> 'And number three: do you really think that this country is gonna elect a black guy from the south side of Chicago with a funny name to be president of the United States? That is crazy. That's cray.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-says-public-cray-vote-him.html#ixzz3oEiX7RbT











Junkenpo said:


> Oh man... of all the things to wear.... I have no more words.



Nips out..check!


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> At least Amy can make people laugh [emoji4].





twinkle.tink said:


> The Ks and people's disdain for them make laugh every day
> 
> I do love Amy, though.


Haha!

Agreed. 

I love Amy, too. 

(Team Amy!)


----------



## AEGIS

dangerouscurves said:


> At least Amy can make people laugh [emoji4].



lol i laugh at them all the time


----------



## labelwhore04

Lol Amy is just a blonde Khloe. They look exactly the same


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> lol i laugh at them all the time




Different laughs, though, or? [emoji4]


----------



## AEGIS

dangerouscurves said:


> Different laughs, though, or? [emoji4]



I don't find Amy funny.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I think Amy is hilarious. She makes really good points of how women are viewed too. Society needs that mirror in my opinion.


----------



## michie

AEGIS said:


> I don't find Amy funny.



At all. 

She also reminds me of a cross between a younger, blonder and almost as annoying version of the other "comedic genius" Melissa McCarthy and Khloe K.


----------



## guccimamma

AEGIS said:


> are a pair for ***** & FLOTUS?



off topic (not directed at you), i hate those terms...don't really know why. just rings wrong in my ears.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> off topic (not directed at you), i hate those terms...don't really know why. just rings wrong in my ears.




I agree. Those terms make me cringe any time I see them ush:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> I don't find Amy funny.



Neither do I. I actually find her quite irksome and I think she look like a pug in the face...and not a cute one. I know that's mean to say but it's true.


----------



## White Orchid

Every time I see the acronym *****, my crass mind thinks "piece of sh..." And I have no idea why.

And you know you're getting old when you're forever having to look up these terms on Google.


----------



## AEGIS

***** & FLOTUS are not new terms And I believe it's their twitter handles.


----------



## BadAzzBish

dangerouscurves said:


> At least Amy can make people laugh [emoji4].



Oh I laugh at the Kardashian-Wests all the time


----------



## Stansy

Reminds me of Platypus... And it def doesn't sound nice, I agree!


----------



## BadAzzBish

michie said:


> At all.
> 
> She also reminds me of a cross between a younger, blonder and almost as annoying version of the other "comedic genius" Melissa McCarthy and Khloe K.



Her comedy act reminds me of Chelsea Handler meets Lena Dunham. Some of her material is funny but it can be too abrasive and repetitive at times. Oh and her PR is getting annoying af!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Every time I see the acronym *****, my crass mind thinks "piece of sh..." And I have no idea why.
> 
> And you know you're getting old when you're forever having to look up these terms on Google.


----------



## guccimamma

AEGIS said:


> ***** & FLOTUS are not new terms And I believe it's their twitter handles.



you're totally right... and i know they (***** & flotus) embrace it, and everyone uses the term(s)...i'm just not a fan of it.  

doesn't sound presidential to me. just sounds goofy.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> you're totally right... and i know they (***** & flotus) embrace it, and everyone uses the term(s)...i'm just not a fan of it.
> 
> *doesn't sound presidential to me. just sounds goofy*.


 
Exactly.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Flotus always make me think of flautist.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her ability to wear stilettos no matter the time of day, no matter the location or no matter how far along is has always been impressive, but even this style star needs a break.

Kim Kardashian decided to leave the high heels at home for a change as she and her family headed out on a wine safari in Malibu, California, on Sunday.

It certainly was a family event with the 34-year-old's daughter North and husband Kanye West joining in the safari fun along with sister Kourtney Kardashian and her children Penelope and Mason.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-comfortable-day-family.html#ixzz3oPWk1DNF


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> Her ability to wear stilettos no matter the time of day, no matter the location or no matter how far along is has always been impressive, but even this style star needs a break.
> 
> Kim Kardashian decided to leave the high heels at home for a change as she and her family headed out on a wine safari in Malibu, California, on Sunday.
> 
> It certainly was a family event with the 34-year-old's daughter North and husband Kanye West joining in the safari fun along with sister Kourtney Kardashian and her children Penelope and Mason.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-comfortable-day-family.html#ixzz3oPWk1DNF



Filming. Happy families?


----------



## Katel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Flotus always make me think of flautist.




it reminds me of flatus - which is the medical term for farts


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's good that she's wearing flats but those sneakers look sorta like orthopedic shoes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

None of these fools have hats on in that heat?


----------



## redney

What's a wine safari? And in Malibu?


----------



## Sasha2012

Her due date is drawing closer, but Kim Kardashian's maternity outfits just continue to get more and more sexy.

On Monday, the 34-year-old showed off her extremely ample cleavage at Cosmopolitan Magazine's 50th anniversary celebration in Los Angeles, which she attended with her famous family.

Kim was practically spilling out of her long black dress, which went transparent under the flashbulbs and exposed her matching bra underneath.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-s-50th-anniversary-party.html#ixzz3oQLIcdTd


----------



## Dallas_Girl

They did a horrible job photoshopping Kim's feet. They aren't the same from photo to photo.


----------



## schadenfreude

It must pain her to be in bloated third trimester hell having to autograph photos of her in shape wearing a bikini... Total salt in a wound


----------



## lizmil

I like the way they describe any garment that is revealing as "sexy".  Nothing sexy about transparent garments that are too small and tight.


----------



## Lounorada

That outfit makes Kim look even shorter than she is.
Her face looks so numb and uncomfortable, not to mention those boobs... Yikes.


----------



## zen1965

The only one who does not look like a plastic caricature is Kourt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

redney said:


> What's a wine safari?




I don't know but I need more information because this definitely sounds up my alley.

Found it: http://www.lasafaris.com/#home


----------



## redney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't know but I need more information because this definitely sounds up my alley.
> 
> Found it: http://www.lasafaris.com/#home



Cool, thanks! Didn't know Malibu had a vineyard.


----------



## guccimamma

schadenfreude said:


> It must pain her to be in bloated third trimester hell having to autograph photos of her in shape wearing a bikini... Total salt in a wound



hasn't this lady made enough money to get to stay home? it is hot as hell out, and she's out trotting around in uncomfortable looking black spandex.  jeez. i'd be at home eating a popsicle soaking my bloated ankles in the pool.


----------



## White Orchid

Maaaan....the difference in these photos compared to the ones taken at the recent event, sheesh.  Ain't no photoshop in these ones :greengrin:


----------



## Encore Hermes

I'd be at home with my feet up or floating in the pool. 





Daily mail


----------



## White Orchid

They always look like they're madly in love...


----------



## White Orchid

You'd need an Olympic-sized pool for that. :greengrin:



Encore Hermes said:


> I'd be at home with my feet up or floating in the pool.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/13/03/2D5A180200000578-3270082-image-a-85_1444702589405.jpg
> Daily mail


----------



## White Orchid

I wonder what it's like walking around in that heat with a wig on.  Must be very comfortable lol.


----------



## manpursefan

Who did her makeup at that Cosmo event? She looks like a transgender.


----------



## berrydiva

manpursefan said:


> Who did her makeup at that Cosmo event? She looks like a transgender.



Do you mean transvestite perhaps?


----------



## manpursefan

berrydiva said:


> Do you mean transvestite perhaps?


Ooops. Yeah, that. Or a male to female transgender who does not really look like a woman.


----------



## Lounorada

Those swollen ankles... ush: She must have been granted a day off from wearing heels.
The sneakers look ugly, but at least she's wearing flats, finally.





DailyMail


----------



## Encore Hermes

White Orchid said:


> You'd need an Olympic-sized pool for that. :greengrin:









Daily mail


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Those swollen ankles... ush: She must have been granted a day off from wearing heels.
> The sneakers look ugly, but at least she's wearing flats, finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



She's a madwoman to be on her feet in that condition.


----------



## poopsie

So tired of the hobble skirts


----------



## redney

She is a wee wide hobbit in those unshopped pics.


----------



## Jikena

Got a question.

I know that Kris is the one who made Kim release her sextape, but tonight someone on TV said that Kris even asked her to redo a better sextape because the first one wasn't edited and wasn't "good enough", is that true ??


----------



## redney

Jikena said:


> Got a question.
> 
> I know that Kris is the one who made Kim release her sextape, but tonight someone on TV said that Kris even asked her to redo a better sextape because the first one wasn't edited and wasn't "good enough", is that true ??



No idea, but it wouldn't surprise anyone here.


----------



## White Orchid

Common sense would dictate that when your legs are looking like this, it's Mother nature's way of saying you need to rest those feet of yours.  Yes.  Common sense...



Lounorada said:


> Those swollen ankles... ush: She must have been granted a day off from wearing heels.
> The sneakers look ugly, but at least she's wearing flats, finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail


----------



## White Orchid

Ooooh, you be a bad bish :greengrin:



Encore Hermes said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/21/article-0-1334C788000005DC-980_964x556.jpg
> Daily mail


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Common sense would dictate that when your legs are looking like this, it's Mother nature's way of saying you need to rest those feet of yours.  Yes.  Common sense...



You know the Kardashian/Jenners would be thinking, 'Kommon sense? Is there like, an app for that?'


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Encore Hermes said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/21/article-0-1334C788000005DC-980_964x556.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




What resort is this?!?!?


----------



## Encore Hermes

hollieplus2 said:


> What resort is this?!?!?



San Alfonso del Mar in Chile

Aerial view of San Alfonso del Mar.
San Alfonso del Mar is a private resort in Algarrobo, Chile, about 100 km (62 mi) west of the capital Santiago.  The resort is recognised as having the world's largest swimming pool.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Alfonso_del_Mar





Ihuffpost


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, she must be really uncomfortable to be in those sneakers.  They're not even the Kanye ones,  are they?


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, she must be really uncomfortable to be in those sneakers.  They're not even the Kanye ones,  are they?




a kontrakt with hush puppies could be in their kards
didn'PMK pimped inkontinence pads?


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> off topic (not directed at you), i hate those terms...don't really know why. just rings wrong in my ears.





Lounorada said:


> I agree. Those terms make me cringe any time I see them ush:





White Orchid said:


> Every time I see the acronym *****, my crass mind thinks "piece of sh..." And I have no idea why.
> 
> And you know you're getting old when you're forever having to look up these terms on Google.





guccimamma said:


> you're totally right... and i know they (***** & flotus) embrace it, and everyone uses the term(s)...i'm just not a fan of it.
> 
> doesn't sound presidential to me. just sounds goofy.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Flotus always make me think of flautist.





Katel said:


> it reminds me of flatus - which is the medical term for farts





Yes to all this. I wish articles went back to using President and First Lady.


----------



## VickyB

schadenfreude said:


> It must pain her to be in bloated third trimester hell having to autograph photos of her in shape wearing a bikini... Total salt in a wound



Make that PS "in shape" in a bikini.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Her due date is drawing closer, but Kim Kardashian's maternity outfits just continue to get more and more sexy.
> 
> On Monday, the 34-year-old showed off her extremely ample cleavage at Cosmopolitan Magazine's 50th anniversary celebration in Los Angeles, which she attended with her famous family.
> 
> Kim was practically spilling out of her long black dress, which went transparent under the flashbulbs and exposed her matching bra underneath.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-s-50th-anniversary-party.html#ixzz3oQLIcdTd



Satan's Sloppy Second Stable.


----------



## VickyB

Jikena said:


> Got a question.
> 
> I know that Kris is the one who made Kim release her sextape, but tonight someone on TV said that Kris even asked her to redo a better sextape because the first one wasn't edited and wasn't "good enough", is that true ??



Perhaps PMK suggested that Kim not chew gum during the entire sex tape.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*E! Online* &#8207;@*eonline*  19m19 minutes ago
Kim Kardashian cancels her baby shower in the wake of Lamar Odom's hospitalization: http://eonli.ne/1Lm6Sgk


----------



## lanasyogamama

VickyB said:


> Perhaps PMK suggested that Kim not chew gum during the entire sex tape.



Lol!!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Coach Lover Too said:


> *E! Online* &#8207;@*eonline*  19m19 minutes ago
> Kim Kardashian cancels her baby shower in the wake of Lamar Odom's hospitalization: http://eonli.ne/1Lm6Sgk



Oh the horror she cancels her baby shower what an inconvenience


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> I'd be at home with my feet up or floating in the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



Gals take a good look...this is what happens when you fat transfer your behind to epic proportions. Bottle service chicks and IG "models" take a look of what is in store for you.


----------



## NYCBelle

White Orchid said:


> I wonder what it's like walking around in that heat with a wig on.  Must be very comfortable lol.



She's full of botox...she doesn't sweat


----------



## GoGlam

NYCBelle said:


> Gals take a good look...this is what happens when you fat transfer your behind to epic proportions. Bottle service chicks and IG "models" take a look of what is in store for you.




A good bottle service girl was key to my life for many years! Helps keep the riffraff away, knows when I need something... They were essential to me enjoying my clubbing days ))


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> *E! Online* &#8207;@*eonline*  19m19 minutes ago
> Kim Kardashian cancels her baby shower in the wake of Lamar Odom's hospitalization: http://eonli.ne/1Lm6Sgk



Why is she having a baby shower for baby # 2?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

redney said:


> Why is she having a baby shower for baby # 2?




Everyone I know has a shower for all babies they have.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Where I live it's usually just for the first baby.


----------



## michie

Nowadays, women do them for every baby. Occasionally, they may ask that you not bring gifts. It's basically a gathering with games before the baby arrives.


----------



## redney

Dallas_Girl said:


> Everyone I know has a shower for all babies they have.


Really?? Wow.


lanasyogamama said:


> Where I live it's usually just for the first baby.



Same where I live. It's considered inappropriate to have a shower for any baby except the first, since it's assumed you can use the baby items from #1. People do give gifts when baby arrives though.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Not sure why the judgement. Not everyone has babies of the same gender. 

Guess I shouldn't be surprised my comment is judged.


----------



## NYCBelle

Dallas_Girl said:


> Everyone I know has a shower for all babies they have.



Same here although after the first it's called a Sprinkle and there is no registry.


----------



## NYCBelle

redney said:


> Really?? Wow.
> 
> 
> Same where I live. It's considered inappropriate to have a shower for any baby except the first, since it's assumed you can use the baby items from #1. People do give gifts when baby arrives though.



what if the kids are 10 years apart or something?


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> Where I live it's usually just for the first baby.





michie said:


> Nowadays, women do them for every baby. Occasionally, they may ask that you not bring gifts. It's basically a gathering with games before the baby arrives.





redney said:


> Really?? Wow.
> 
> 
> Same where I live. It's considered inappropriate to have a shower for any baby except the first, since it's assumed you can use the baby items from #1. People do give gifts when baby arrives though.


All of these comments!

My Mom only gifts for the first.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Now we can go for pages debating how many baby showers people are allowed to have. Smh


----------



## redney

Dallas_Girl said:


> Now we can go for pages debating how many baby showers people are allowed to have. Smh



Just as we did for the many other non-Kim topics on this thread


----------



## redney

NYCBelle said:


> what if the kids are 10 years apart or something?



That would likely call for a shower, especially assuming the parents don't have baby stuff from # 1 anymore. It's not the case with Kimmie.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> Everyone I know has a shower for all babies they have.



Interesting. Usually, I only know it to be for the first or if there was a really long period between the last two. If theyre close together, its generally been considered inappropriate. I don't think I would attend 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc baby showers. Have as many kids as you want but I'm not here to fund the needs every time. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> Not sure why the judgement. Not everyone has babies of the same gender.
> 
> Guess I shouldn't be surprised my comment is judged.



No one is judging...at least I don't see judgement only an exchange in experiences.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Interesting. Usually, I only know it to be for the first or if there was a really long period between the last two. If theyre close together, its generally been considered inappropriate. I don't think I would attend 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc baby showers. *Have as many kids as you want but I'm not here to fund the needs every time. *Lol



THIS! 

Folks nowadays also register for 2nd weddings. No boundaries.


----------



## GaitreeS

michie said:


> THIS!
> 
> Folks nowadays also register for 2nd weddings. No boundaries.


As a somewhat of a subject expert, fine I am a subject matter expert lol I think it's appropriate to have a 2nd baby shower to celebrate with friends and family, no registry information should be included though. Being pregnant is something to be celebrated, as with any celebration gifts should NEVER be expected. 

As a good friend/sister, if my siblings or friends have 10 kids I would celebrate all of them 

Cheers!


----------



## redney

GaitreeS said:


> As a somewhat of a subject expert, fine I am a subject matter expert lol I think it's appropriate to have a 2nd baby shower to celebrate with friends and family, no registry information should be included though. Being pregnant is something to be celebrated, as with any celebration gifts should NEVER be expected.
> 
> As a good friend/sister, if my siblings or friends have 10 kids I would celebrate all of them
> 
> Cheers!



I agree celebrating the parents to be and new baby is awesome. Problem is most people may tend to equate a shower invitation with the expectation of gifts, and thus it may come off as a "gift grab" for baby #2, #3, #4, etc.  and thus a turn off for some invited guests.


----------



## GaitreeS

redney said:


> I agree celebrating the parents to be and new baby is awesome. Problem is most people may tend to equate a shower invitation with the expectation of gifts, and thus it may come off as a "gift grab" for baby #2, #3, #4, etc.  and thus a turn off for some invited guests.


I know what you mean. I always give my clients an etiquette lesson when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

No one said gifts had be given. But each child is a gift and I don't see a problem celebrating that with a shower. 

If one feels they have to being something, doesn't have to be a $100 gift. They can bring asmall bag of diapers. The disposal ones can't be reused from baby to baby.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dallas_Girl said:


> No one said gifts had be given. But each child is a gift and I don't see a problem celebrating that with a shower.
> 
> If one feels they have to being something, doesn't have to be a $100 gift. They can bring asmall bag of diapers. The disposal ones can't be reused from baby to baby.



I agree. Gifts are always optional whether it's the first, or fifth shower. I wouldn't even waste my time attending a shower if I felt like I HAD to bring a gift or if the Mother-to-be felt she was entitled to gifts. There's been instances where I've been invited to baby showers and didn't go because I felt like it was nothing but a gift grab. I ended up sending a gift-less card after the baby was born and went about my business. 

Where I'm from it is pretty common for women to have 1st, 2nd, and 3rd baby showers. For many, showers serve as an excuse to get together, eat, play the silly games and just celebrate the baby. The last baby shower I went to the Mommy-to-be noted on the invitations that she didn't register anywhere and that gifts weren't necessary. Many guests ended up buying gifts anyway because they wanted to (myself included) and she was very appreciative.


----------



## Eva1991

Where I live women don't have baby showers at all. Not even if it's their 1st pregnancy. They are considered tacky; so are wedding registries, bridal showers, bachelor parties etc. There are a few people who do throw this kind of parties - mostly local wanna be celebs who want to mimic Hollywood celebs - but they're frowned upon. lol


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> Where I live it's usually just for the first baby.



Same here.  One of my closest mates just had her 5th child.  And her first was the only one she had a shower for.

But come on girls. We're talking Kim Kardashian here.  This thot would celebrate a bowel movement if it were socially acceptable and garner a pay cheque.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Interesting. Usually, I only know it to be for the first or if there was a really long period between the last two. If theyre close together, its generally been considered inappropriate. I don't think I would attend 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc baby showers. Have as many kids as you want but I'm not here to fund the needs every time. Lol




Yes! Totally agree!
I know someone who had a baby shower this past weekend for her FIFTH baby!! A unisex one with cards sent out & everything as if though she's on her first baby. She has 2 other kids under 3, so she is not in need of any new baby stuff whatsoever. I was out of town, but there's no way I would have attended that grab for attention anyway.


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> Same here.  One of my closest mates just had her 5th child.  And her first was the only one she had a shower for.
> 
> But come on girls. We're talking Kim Kardashian here.  *This thot would celebrate a bowel movement if it were socially acceptable and garner a pay cheque*.


----------



## poopsie

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! Totally agree!
> I know someone who had a baby shower this past weekend for her FIFTH baby!! A unisex one with cards sent out & everything as if though she's on her first baby. She has 2 other kids under 3, so she is not in need of any new baby stuff whatsoever. I was out of town, but there's no way I would have attended that grab for attention anyway.






I would have gifted her with a diaphragm


----------



## White Orchid

poopsie said:


>


Aww, bless.  If she'll be remembered for anything, it'll be about orifaces and what comes out of them.


----------



## redney

poopsie said:


>



hahahaha I was just coming to post the same picture!


----------



## poopsie

redney said:


> hahahaha I was just coming to post the same picture!





gmta


----------



## Bentley1

poopsie said:


> I would have gifted her with a diaphragm




[emoji23][emoji23]and it would have been the perfect gift!


----------



## NYCBelle

White Orchid said:


> Same here.  One of my closest mates just had her 5th child.  And her first was the only one she had a shower for.
> 
> But come on girls. We're talking Kim Kardashian here.  This thot would celebrate a bowel movement if it were socially acceptable and garner a pay cheque.


----------



## NYCBelle

poopsie said:


>



 Never forget


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! Totally agree!
> I know someone who had a baby shower this past weekend for her FIFTH baby!! A unisex one with cards sent out & everything as if though she's on her first baby. She has 2 other kids under 3, so she is not in need of any new baby stuff whatsoever. I was out of town, but there's no way I would have attended that grab for attention anyway.



I think I would have been out of town, too.


----------



## Eva1991

poopsie said:


> I would have gifted her with a diaphragm



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## knasarae

My friend is having a shower for her second child.  Her first was a boy... he's about 5 or 6 now.  Her second is a girl. I don't see anything wrong with it.  I don't feel pressured to bring her a gift, even though I will.


----------



## White Orchid

poopsie said:


> I would have gifted her with a diaphragm



I don't think they make 'em in XXL


----------



## NYCBelle

White Orchid said:


> I don't think they make 'em in XXL



killing me


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> I would have gifted her with a diaphragm


 
I once bought and wrapped a box of condoms to a friend's baby shower. She got pregnant by an idiot and everyone knew it. Everyone was dying when she opened it (I did not attend, but heard it was the highlight of the day).


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> I once bought and wrapped a box of condoms to a friend's baby shower. She got pregnant by an idiot and everyone knew it. Everyone was dying when she opened it (I did not attend, but heard it was the highlight of the day).



Does she still talk to you after that???


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> I don't think they make 'em in XXL




There it is


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> I think I would have been out of town, too.




Lol, yep! [emoji28]


----------



## Encore Hermes

White Orchid said:


> Aww, bless. * If she'll be remembered for anything, it'll be about orifaces and what comes out of them*.



I was going to say and what went in hers but the list is so


----------



## Sassys

Eva1991 said:


> Does she still talk to you after that???


 
Yes, but I distanced myself after dealing with the foolishness of the entire ordeal. Her being with that guy was a nightmare and I just did not want to be around people like that. I did not want people thinking "birds of a feather". She was doing things I didn't approve of and wanted no parts of.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not gonna lie, you would be no friend of mine after that Sassys. Good thing she didn't offense to it....


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> Yes, but I distanced myself after dealing with the foolishness of the entire ordeal. Her being with that guy was a nightmare and I just did not want to be around people like that. I did not want people thinking "birds of a feather". She was doing things I didn't approve of and wanted no parts of.



Sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## poopsie

Your true friends are the ones who will tell you what you _need_ to hear not what you _want_ to hear


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Not gonna lie, you would be no friend of mine after that Sassys. Good thing she didn't offense to it....


 
Oh well... 

She put me and my friends through hell with that relationship and TRUST I was their for her more than the others (gave her money, babysat her kid, went to court with her for $25 a month child support). None of my friends wanted to be bothered, because they felt she got what she deserved (sleeping with a man that had 7 other kids and she knew about it, but hid it from us). The condom gift was the least of her problem.


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> Your true friends are the ones who will tell you what you _need_ to hear not what you _want_ to hear


 
AMEN!!! We told her from day one to stay away from hood rats and she didn't listen. She was so desperate to have a man, that she didn't even care he had 7 other kids from 5 different women.


----------



## tweegy

**Peaks in**


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> As a somewhat of a subject expert, fine I am a subject matter expert lol I think it's appropriate to have a 2nd baby shower to celebrate with friends and family, no registry information should be included though. Being pregnant is something to be celebrated, as with any celebration gifts should NEVER be expected.
> 
> As a good friend/sister, if my siblings or friends have 10 kids I would celebrate all of them
> 
> Cheers!


My family throws babies out like a normal tuesday. Both me and the SO have a large family...no way in this planet of Earth will I be attending a baby shower every month...no sir and/or ma'am...I have things to do with my life and money. Don't get me started on the weddings...I've stopped attending them at this point.


----------



## NYCBelle

Kim, Kris, Kourtney and Kylie are heading back to L.A. after being at Lamar Odom's bedside since Tuesday ... but Khloe refuses to leave her estranged husband.
We're told Kim has an appointment with a pregnancy specialist who flew to LA just to meet with her. She's had an ongoing condition in which her placenta is growing too deep into her uterus.
They all left on a private jet.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ofgUVryx


----------



## Stansy




----------



## tweegy

Dallas_Girl said:


> Everyone I know has a shower for all babies they have.


Yeh here its normal too



Dallas_Girl said:


> Now we can go for pages debating how many baby showers people are allowed to have. Smh


 
LOL!
x


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> My family throws babies out like a normal tuesday. Both me and the SO have a large family...no way in this planet of Earth will I be attending a baby shower every month...no sir and/or ma'am...I have things to do with my life and money. Don't get me started on the weddings...I've stopped attending them at this point.



I'd actually rather go to a baby shower or wedding than attend these kids' parties where there are wish list registries...FOH! what am i Santa?


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! Totally agree!
> I know someone who had a baby shower this past weekend for her FIFTH baby!! A unisex one with cards sent out & everything as if though she's on her first baby. She has 2 other kids under 3, so she is not in need of any new baby stuff whatsoever. *I was out of town*, but there's no way I would have attended that grab for attention anyway.


Conveniently she said with a grin.  lol


----------



## redney

NYCBelle said:


> Kim, Kris, Kourtney and Kylie are heading back to L.A. after being at Lamar Odom's bedside since Tuesday ... but Khloe refuses to leave her estranged husband.
> We're told Kim has an appointment with a pregnancy specialist who flew to LA just to meet with her. She's had an ongoing condition in which her placenta is growing too deep into her uterus.
> They all left on a private jet.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ofgUVryx



If Kim truly has placenta accreta, it's a high risk pregnancy complication so she should not be flying all over the place. IF it's true, that is.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/placenta-accreta/basics/definition/con-20035437

And doesn't she also have preeclampsia this time around too? Girlfriend needs to tell her pimp mother and husband she is done with doing publicity until after the baby is born.


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> I would have gifted her with a diaphragm




x



tweegy said:


> **Peaks in**






NYCBelle said:


> I'd actually rather go to a baby shower or wedding than attend these kids' parties where there are wish list registries...FOH! what am i Santa?


THIS!!!!! ALL Day! I can't take the kids' parties either with the endless list of crap they want. I especially loathe the parents who do this mess year after year for each birthday and encourage this entitlement in their children. My wallet isn't to supplement the cost of raising their children.


----------



## GoGlam

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Not gonna lie, you would be no friend of mine after that Sassys. Good thing she didn't offense to it....




Me either! Wow!!!! Who gifts that and then doesn't show up... Total slap to the face!


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> If Kim truly has placenta accreta, it's a high risk pregnancy complication so she should not be flying all over the place. IF it's true, that is.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/placenta-accreta/basics/definition/con-20035437
> 
> And doesn't she also have preeclampsia this time around too? Girlfriend needs to tell her pimp mother and husband she is done with doing publicity until after the baby is born.



Yup she is high risk. I hope she's monitored 24/7. Her resources she could more than have had a surrogate. I think it says something about her.


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> **Peaks in**




So funny


----------



## michie

poopsie said:


> Your true friends are the ones who will tell you what you _need_ to hear not what you _want_ to hear



Discretely. 

I'm all for telling friends what they need to hear, but even I wouldn't have my friend unwrapping Magnums at her shower. That's low.


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> Chilllleeee!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!!!!! ALL Day! I can't take the kids' parties either with the endless list of crap they want. I especially loathe the parents who do this mess year after year for each birthday and encourage this entitlement in their children. My wallet isn't to supplement the cost of raising their children.



I agree!! I only did my son's first birthday because we did it same time as his baptism 2 for 1 lol

As for his 2nd bday no party we will just be having a dinner with grandparents and godparents. He has no idea what is going on he's a toddler. If we do a party it'll be for these other annoying little rugrats that belong to our friends lol.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Discretely.
> 
> I'm all for telling friends what they need to hear, but even I wouldn't have my friend unwrapping Magnums at her shower. That's low.



Trojans then?


----------



## michie

tweegy said:


> Trojans then?



Nope. A real friend would've had them on deck when she met the dude.


----------



## Sassys

GoGlam said:


> Me either! Wow!!!! Who gifts that and then doesn't show up... Total slap to the face!





michie said:


> Discretely.
> 
> I'm all for telling friends what they need to hear, but even I wouldn't have my friend unwrapping Magnums at her shower. That's low.



I didn't show because I was at my Dad's wake. Hope that is okay with you. She got a high chair as well from me.


----------



## GaitreeS

berrydiva said:


> My family throws babies out like a normal tuesday. Both me and the SO have a large family...no way in this planet of Earth will I be attending a baby shower every month...no sir and/or ma'am...I have things to do with my life and money. Don't get me started on the weddings...I've stopped attending them at this point.


lol I love celebrations you can probably tell from what I chose to do. This summer my SO and I drove to NY to celebrate his nephew's baby shower. 

I know today celebrations seem over the top, but be it a wedding or baby shower or whatever, life should be celebrated no matter how simple. Some of my favourite events are low key, but the joy of everyone being there celebrating, I can't put into words. They're so low key I would never put those in my portfolio lol


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Nope. A real friend would've had them on deck when she met the dude.



Michie girl, I thought the joke was obvious


----------



## BlondieToHell

Dallas_Girl said:


> Everyone I know has a shower for all babies they have.




Me too. I'm from Louisiana so any reason to have a party is a good reason to have a party


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I didn't show because I was at my Dad's wake. Hope that is okay with you. She got a high chair as well from me.



Were the condoms wrapped with the high chair????


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Nope. A real friend would've had them on deck when she met the dude.



I did not meet the a$$ until after she hid all his secrets from us. We found out about the 7 kids after she got pregnant.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Were the condoms wrapped with the high chair????



Smh. No! I swear you all take things to seriously.


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> lol I love celebrations you can probably tell from what I chose to do. This summer my SO and I drove to NY to celebrate his nephew's baby shower.
> 
> I know today celebrations seem over the top, but be it a wedding or baby shower or whatever, life should be celebrated no matter how simple. Some of my favourite events are low key, but the joy of everyone being there celebrating, I can't put into words. They're so low key I would never put those in my portfolio lol



Those are my favorite...the get togethers where it's not about one person but family. I'll attend those all day, every day...I have a ball with my family but the staged events...folks can keep that, they're tacky to me.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Smh. No! I swear you all take things to seriously.



Actually, no. It's hilarious!


----------



## Sassys

GoGlam said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.  On another note, after years of reading the things you've supposedly done, my issue with you is that you lack manners/common courtesy and think you're above everyone else.  What you did to your friend was rude and unacceptable in a public forum; you berated her and it was clearly important for you to do that even though you weren't there.  But anyway, I've long ago stopped believing a huge portion of the things you say.



Not losing sleep over what you believe or don't believe. She also didn't have an issue with it so not sure why you care so much.


----------



## berrydiva

:ninja:


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Not losing sleep over what you believe or don't believe.




And you shouldn't, keep doing you!


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> I did not meet the a$$ until after she hid all his secrets from us. We found out about the 7 kids after she got pregnant.



WAIIIIIIITTTTTT!!! She was "that 1 friend"??? LMAO! Y'all dropped the ball with her.


----------



## michie

GoGlam said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.  On another note, after years of reading the things you've supposedly done, my issue with you is that you lack manners/common courtesy and think you're above everyone else.  What you did to your friend was rude and unacceptable in a public forum; you berated her and it was clearly important for you to do that even though you weren't there.  But anyway, I've long ago stopped believing a huge portion of the things you say.



Damn. Even my scalp is tingling after this!


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Trojans then?







:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## poopsie

I am really enjoying my afternoon off----------thanks dolls!


----------



## Encore Hermes

GoGlam said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.  On another note, after years of reading the things you've supposedly done, my issue with you is that you lack manners/common courtesy and think you're above everyone else.  What you did to your friend was rude and unacceptable in a public forum; you berated her and it was clearly important for you to do that even though you weren't there.  But anyway, I've long ago stopped believing a huge portion of the things you say.





Wow.......... Shame about your dad dying but going to slam you now.


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> I am really enjoying my afternoon off----------thanks dolls!



Me too! I have been  so hard at the last few pages.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Wow.......... Shame about your dad dying but going to slam you now.



I never pay her attention, it's okay. Could care less what she or certain people here think lol.

This is the same person I recall feeling obligated for her friend to pay her car damage because of a storm her friend did not cause. But whatever.


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> Me too! I have been  so hard at the last few pages.





IKR!  Usually I am at work and miss all the fun.


----------



## GoGlam

I thought he squeezed Khloe's hand but I guess Kim is the chosen one?



> EXCLUSIVE: Lamar Odom Squeezes Kim Kardashian's Hand; Source Says He's Showing 'Slight Improvements'
> by Jackie Willis     12:38PM EDT, October 15, 2015
> 
> 
> While it's still an uphill battle for Lamar Odom, a source close to the former NBA player tells ET that there have seen some glimmers of hope that he could be getting better.
> 
> On Wednesday, Odom was placed in a medically induced coma after he was found unresponsive at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada the night before.
> 
> According to our source, there have been a few encouraging moments, including when Odom briefly fluttered open his eyes and at one point Kim Kardashian believed he squeezed her hand.
> 
> That being said, ET is being told that the 35-year-old athlete's kidneys are a top concern as they have started to fail him. He has been placed on dialysis as he remains in critical condition.
> 
> As of now, ET can confirm that Odom's estranged wife Khloe and her sisters, Kim, Kourtney and Kendall Jenner, have touched down in Las Vegas. The mother of Odom's children, Liza Morales, arrived as well, along with their daughter Destiny, son Lamar, Jr., and Odom's aunt JaNean.
> 
> Kim's husband Kanye West was expected at the hospital on Wednesday but it hasn't been confirmed that he landed in Las Vegas. Meanwhile, Kourtney's ex, Scott Disick, has checked into a rehab facility.
> 
> While Odom remains in critical condition, the Kardashian-Jenner family are "praying for a miracle to happen."
> 
> "They are devastated. They have tried so hard to help Lamar with his issues and it breaks their hearts that he could lose this battle," a source close to the family told ET on Wednesday. "The entire family is pulling for Lamar to make it through this."




Source: etonline.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

michie said:


> Discretely.
> 
> I'm all for telling friends what they need to hear, but even I wouldn't have my friend unwrapping Magnums at her shower. That's low.



Exactly. You might be able to get away with it if you do it when it's just us and the girls and we can have a little tee-hee about it but doing it at a shower where I'm supposed to be celebrating my baby and my family is present? Nah, too far. A real friend doesn't throw salt in a wound and make an already embarrassing situation even worse.

Oh and keeping it real isn't an excuse to talk reckless and be rude...there is a difference.


Going back to topic, I wonder if Kim actually cancelled her shower or just postponed it. I'll be really surprised if she actually cancelled it, for some reason I can't see her doing that.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> I never pay her attention, it's okay. Could care less what she or certain people here think lol.





glad you are ok, it gave me a chill.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

It's a battlefield in here...


----------



## maddie66

poopsie said:


> IKR!  Usually I am at work and miss all the fun.




I actually am at work and needless to say this is way more interesting than anything on my desk....


----------



## poopsie

_On Wednesday, Odom was placed in a medically induced coma after he was  found unresponsive at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada the  night before.

According to our source, there have been a few encouraging moments,  including when Odom briefly fluttered open his eyes and at one point Kim  Kardashian *believed *he squeezed her hand.


_Ok......................it is possible for someone in a medically induced coma to intentionally squeeze someones hand?  Oh right................Kim's* believing* it happened must make it so.  You just know she was itching to be mentioned These people!


----------



## BagLovingMom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> It's a battlefield in here...


Indeed it is....
I'm going to exit stage left, and say a prayer for him


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> _On Wednesday, Odom was placed in a medically induced coma after he was  found unresponsive at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada the  night before.
> 
> According to our source, there have been a few encouraging moments,  including when Odom briefly fluttered open his eyes and at one point Kim  Kardashian *believed *he squeezed her hand.
> 
> 
> _Ok......................it is possible for someone in a medically induced coma to intentionally squeeze someones hand?  Oh right................Kim's* believing* it happened must make it so.  You just know she was itching to be mentioned These people!



It is possible. When my dad was in a coma, I was holding his hand talking about his favorite Thai restaurant and he did open his eyes and squeeze my hand.


----------



## poopsie

Sassys said:


> It is possible. When my dad was in a coma, I was holding his hand talking about his favorite Thai restaurant and he did open his eyes and squeeze my hand.





Is there a difference between a 'regular' coma and a medically induced one? Not trying to be a wise acre, would like to know


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> _On Wednesday, Odom was placed in a medically induced coma after he was  found unresponsive at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada the  night before.
> 
> According to our source, there have been a few encouraging moments,  including when Odom briefly fluttered open his eyes and at one point Kim  Kardashian *believed *he squeezed her hand.
> 
> 
> _Ok......................it is possible for someone in a medically induced coma to intentionally squeeze someones hand?  Oh right................Kim's* believing* it happened must make it so.  You just know she was itching to be mentioned These people!



It can happen...whether it's voluntary or involuntary is the question. My grandmother opened her eyes occasionally when we talked to her which gave us such hope but it was totally involuntary.


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> Is there a difference between a 'regular' coma and a medically induced one? Not trying to be a wise acre, would like to know



Not sure. My Dad was put in a medical coma.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Bish, you called?  :greengrin:



 :ninja: lol poopsie put in a request for vegan muffins :ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> Is there a difference between a 'regular' coma and a medically induced one? Not trying to be a wise acre, would like to know



Hopefully, someone in the medical profession comes along and clarifies anything I say that's incorrect or supplements but a medically induced coma is when the doctors administer drugs to put the patient into a temporary coma usually to measure brain activity/reduce swelling/prevent further brain damage...the patient is heavily sedated. A regular coma happens when there's a trauma that causes the patient to become unconscious as a result. My grandmother was placed in a medical coma which in hindsight on made the process and decisions so much more difficult because we all knew she didn't want to be like that as she's told us time and time again...it's so hard to make those decisions and balance them with the person's desires with wanting to be fully sure there's nothing left to do for them.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

From my understanding, a medically induced coma is done with drugs. 

A regular coma is one your body/mind goes into on its own.


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> It can happen...*whether it's voluntary or involuntary is the question*. My grandmother opened her eyes occasionally when we talked to her which gave us such hope but it was totally involuntary.




That was the first thing I thought----involuntary movement. What p!ssed me off was how the 'incident' was reported. Never mind the issue of giving false hope, just make sure Kimmy gets some ink.


----------



## poopsie

tweegy said:


> :ninja: lol poopsie put in a request for vegan muffins :ninja:




It is so hard to find a decent vegan muffin.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> That was the first thing I thought----involuntary movement. What p!ssed me off was how the 'incident' was reported. Never mind the issue of giving false hope, just make sure Kimmy gets some ink.



I don't believe a word that comes outta her fake lips.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Same here.  One of my closest mates just had her 5th child.  And her first was the only one she had a shower for.
> 
> *But come on girls. We're talking Kim Kardashian here.  This thot would celebrate a bowel movement if it were socially acceptable and garner a pay cheque*.


 


poopsie said:


>


 




tweegy said:


> **Peaks in**


 That gif!


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Conveniently she said with a grin.  lol




Lmao. Hey, trips of the mind are just as worthy of being acknowledged as "being away." [emoji23][emoji57]


----------



## Bentley1

Kim's lying, per usual. He didn't squeeze nothing, especially her hand of all people who laid into him on the last episode. The very episode that apparently triggered this very binge that put him In coma. She can have several, & she will need several with that dilapidated, oversized thing she calls a behind.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Discretely.
> 
> I'm all for telling friends what they need to hear, but even I wouldn't have my friend unwrapping Magnums at her shower. That's low.











tweegy said:


> Trojans then?











poopsie said:


> I am really enjoying my afternoon off----------thanks dolls!











berrydiva said:


> Me too! I have been  so hard at the last few pages.











KrissieNO.5 said:


> It's a battlefield in here...



For real...go to work and miss alot!


----------



## Swanky

*Kanye West is 'taking care of daughter North and Kourtney's three children' as Kardashian sisters visit Lamar at Vegas hospital*
Kanye West is sweeping aside his busy schedule to look after his daughter North and sister-in-law Kourtney Kardashian's three children while the famous family stay in Las Vegas.
The rapper reportedly stepped in to take care of his two-year-old, as well as youngsters Mason, Penelope and Reign as Kim and Kourtney headed to the hospital where sister Khloe is keeping vigil for estranged husband Lamar Odom.
E! Online confirmed that Kanye is 'doing his part to help his wife's family cope with Lamar's current condition'.  






Stepping in: Kanye West has reportedly been taking care of his daughter North as well as sister-in-law Kourtney's three children while the family stay in Las Vegas. He is pictured last week taking his little girl to her ballet class 

It comes as Kourtney's ex Scott Disick was revealed on Wednesday to have gone back into rehab, so unable to help with parenting responsibilities.
Scott, 32, is now staying at a drug rehabilitation
center in Malibu, which he checked into this week after receiving an ultimatum from Kourtney, People reports 
Meanwhile, Kim, 34, made her way back to LA on Thursday afternoon via private jet - with mom Kris and sisters Kylie and Kourtney - amid reports that she has cancelled her Beverly Hills baby shower at the last minute as she makes supporting her sister her top priority.
Pregnant Kim was expected to throw the celebration this weekend but was seen arriving at Nevada's Sunrise Hospital on Wednesday following the former NBA player's collapse at a legal brothel.







Family matters: Kim, Kourtney and Kylie were seen exiting the Sunrise Hospital on Thursday after visiting brother-in-law Lamar


A source told E! News that family is currently Kim's priority, explaining: 'She's totally focused on being there for KhloÃ© right now.'
Khloe and  Lamar separated nearly two years ago following four years of marriage and even though they recently signed court papers together, their divorce is still said to be 'pending'.
Kim's younger sister Khloe is now said to be making his medical decisions as his legal spouse while he fights for his life following a suspected overdose.
The 35-year-old former NBA star was found unconscious at a Vegas brothel on Tuesday where he had reportedly been taking herbal Viagra and other substances during a four-day bender.






By their side: Kim lead the support for sister Khloe on Wednesday by arriving at the hospital where the extended family have gathered

Kim's baby shower was due to be held at the family's Beverly Hills home; the same place that KhloÃ© and Lamar held their September 2009 nuptials and where the E! television show Keeping Up With The Kardashians was originally based.
E! reports that the shower would follow a wilderness theme in line with the 1989 adventure comedy Troop Of Beverly Hills. 
Kim is currently around seven months pregnant and thought to be due to give birth to a boy on Christmas Day, December 25, 2015, if reports are to be believed. 








Priorities: Kim has reportedly cancelled her baby shower that she was planning for her second child this weekend, to be by brother-in-law Lamar Odom's side

She's calling her second child a 'miracle' after struggling to conceive again with husband-of-one-year Kanye.
The beauty recently called pregnancy 'the worst experience of my life' on her app, admitting that she will be pleased when the birth is over.








Time with Nori: Doting dad Kanye was hand-on with his little girl during the outing


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3274680/Kanye-West-taking-care-daughter-North-Kourtney-s-three-children-Kardashian-sisters-visit-Lamar-Vegas-hospital.html#ixzz3ogmFE2Wb


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Kanye taking care of four kiddos? Surely you jest!


----------



## michie

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Kanye taking care of four kiddos? Surely you jest!



More fantasy than Rodgers and Hammerstein


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Kanye taking care of four kiddos? Surely you jest!



More like posing for pap pictures.

No way Kourt would leave her little ones with him alone.  All 3 nannies are just out of camera range.  Oh and Kim's nanny too.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Jayne1 said:


> More like posing for pap pictures.
> 
> No way Kourt would leave her little ones with him alone.  All 3 nannies are just out of camera range.  Oh and Kim's nanny too.



But they want people to think Yeezus can do anything


----------



## Swanky

EVERYONE needs to be ignoring people they disagree with instead of engaging. . . both sides of that coin and all.


----------



## Wildflower22

I feel if this family were putting Lamar and his condition first, they wouldn't be releasing all this information to the paps like squeezing ha did and babysitting the kids.


----------



## jun3machina

Chloe_chick999 said:


> But they want people to think Yeezus can do anything



He's running for president, after all...y'all


----------



## jun3machina

Man, what a mess...the whole family. Sisters ex overdosed at a brothel, other sisters boyfriend checks into rehab (yet again?), kim is kim...her mom and step dad are now divorced and she's their other step mom?! It's just a massive train wreck of whores and disfunction all around.


----------



## VickyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> EVERYONE needs to be ignoring people they disagree with instead of engaging. . . both sides of that coin and all.



Thanks, Swanky!


----------



## VickyB

jun3machina said:


> Man, what a mess...the whole family. Sisters ex overdosed at a brothel, other sisters boyfriend checks into rehab (yet again?), kim is kim...her mom and step dad are now divorced and she's their other step mom?! It's just a massive train wreck of whores and disfunction all around.


I

I know, right?? If it all wasn't so tragic, it would be hilarious.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

jun3machina said:


> Man, what a mess...the whole family. Sisters ex overdosed at a brothel, other sisters boyfriend checks into rehab (yet again?), kim is kim...her mom and step dad are now divorced and she's their other step mom?! It's just a massive train wreck of whores and disfunction all around.



And yet with all that being said, poor Socks is still forgotten! &#128546;


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> More fantasy than Rodgers and Hammerstein



Lol!


----------



## pukasonqo

Chloe_chick999 said:


> And yet with all that being said, poor Socks is still forgotten! [emoji22]




which, with the family he is stuck with, is probably good for his own mental health!
lamar is in a coma but everything has to be about kimbo: her baby shower, her medical condition, her hand...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

pukasonqo said:


> which, with the family he is stuck with, is probably good for his own mental health!
> lamar is in a coma but everything has to be about kimbo: her baby shower, her medical condition, her hand...



You're right about Rob, and Kimbo with HER hand being squeezed? She's such a dolt.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Please stay at least marginally on topic and don't bicker.

Much appreciated, dolls.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I get the impression that Kim's there to support Khloe and not because she's fond of Lamar. Maybe Khloe asked her to be there. Who knows. It's just bothersome that some of the stories/paps seize the moment to keep her in the headlines. 
I'd love to know who told the mags that Lamar squeezed her hand. She's always got to be in the center of things. Remember how she was bragging that BJ/CJ (Can't remember which one) asked her to be the spokesperson?
I hope she doesn't hurt herself when she falls off her high horse.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I read an article that Lamar squeezed Khloe's hand but doctors weren't sure if it was voluntary. 

Does anyone mind sharing the article that says it happened to Kim?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> I read an article that Lamar squeezed Khloe's hand but doctors weren't sure if it was voluntary.
> 
> Does anyone mind sharing the article that says it happened to Kim?


Course Kim's the only one saying it. No confirmation whatsoever. Imagine that!

http://www.etonline.com/news/174061_lamar_odom_squeezes_kim_kardashian_hand_sees_slight_improvement/


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Course Kim's the only one saying it. No confirmation whatsoever. Imagine that!
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/174061_lamar_odom_squeezes_kim_kardashian_hand_sees_slight_improvement/




Ugghhhh yeah Kim is just yeah well you know.


----------



## bag-princess

Dallas_Girl said:


> I read an article that Lamar squeezed Khloe's hand but doctors weren't sure if it was voluntary.
> 
> Does anyone mind sharing the article that says it happened to Kim?





when i was online yesterday afternoon it was Khloe too!   got on this morning and now it is Princess Kim.  i am sure she will will explain how it is was because of their deep bond!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

bag-princess said:


> when i was online yesterday afternoon it was Khloe too!   got on this morning and now it is Princess Kim.  i am sure she will will explain how it is was because of their deep bond!




Kim really is one of those girls who find a way to turn everything around back on to them. Her constant need for attention is annoying. I couldn't imagine how obnoxious it must be to have her as your sister.


----------



## Lounorada

Wildflower22 said:


> I feel if this family were putting Lamar and his condition first, they wouldn't be releasing all this information to the paps like squeezing ha did and babysitting the kids.



Yep, but sadly they are fame-hos first and foremost.


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> which, with the family he is stuck with, is probably good for his own mental health!
> lamar is in a coma but everything has to be about kimbo: her baby shower, her medical condition, her hand...



Kims attention seeking and need to be sibling number 1 is utterly pathetic.


----------



## .pursefiend.

the last few pages were quite amusing


----------



## tweegy

.pursefiend. said:


> the last few pages were quite amusing



I haven't cracked up  in here for sometime. Too funny.


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> the last few pages were quite amusing


----------



## NYCBelle

Kanye babysitting? Please  According to Kim he's never even changed North's diaper. There's 24/7 nanny service who is this family kidding


----------



## .pursefiend.

tweegy said:


> I haven't cracked up  in here for sometime. Too funny.




me either! 



NYCBelle said:


>


 
and you're supposed to be my homie! you dropped the ball on this one


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> me either!
> 
> 
> 
> and you're supposed to be my homie! you dropped the ball on this one



hahaha i always come lurking back when something crazy happens with these fools


----------



## Sasha2012

Their family has endured quite a tumultuous week with the events surrounding Khloe Kardashian's estranged husband Lamar Odom.

But Kourtney Kardashian and Kanye West made sure to think of the children first on their latest outing.

The two stars were spotted on full parenting duty while arriving for a children's birthday party of Tyga's son King Cairo Stevenson at Racer's Edge in Burbank, California on Friday afternoon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoy-ride-inflatable-slide.html#ixzz3onQw3Osq


----------



## berrydiva

Norf'yeezy is a cutie


----------



## caitlin1214

jun3machina said:


> Man, what a mess...the whole family. Sisters ex overdosed at a brothel, other sisters boyfriend checks into rehab (yet again?), kim is kim...her mom and step dad are now divorced and she's their other step mom?! It's just a massive train wreck of whores and disfunction all around.



I know. It reads like a Greek tragedy. 


(And Kim's toga is badly fitting and worn in the wrong season.)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> Their family has endured quite a tumultuous week with the events surrounding Khloe Kardashian's estranged husband Lamar Odom.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian and Kanye West made sure to think of the children first on their latest outing.
> 
> The two stars were spotted on full parenting duty while arriving for a children's birthday party of Tyga's son King Cairo Stevenson at Racer's Edge in Burbank, California on Friday afternoon.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoy-ride-inflatable-slide.html#ixzz3onQw3Osq



Omgosh she looks so happy here! Love it!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *Norf'yeezy* is a cutie



Norf'yeezy 
Agreed though, she's adorable!


----------



## Eva1991

Lounorada said:


> Kims attention seeking and need to be sibling number 1 is utterly pathetic.



Agree.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Exactly. You might be able to get away with it if you do it when it's just us and the girls and we can have a little tee-hee about it but doing it at a shower where I'm supposed to be celebrating my baby and my family is present? Nah, too far. A real friend doesn't throw salt in a wound and make an already embarrassing situation even worse.
> 
> Oh and keeping it real isn't an excuse to talk reckless and be rude...there is a difference.
> 
> 
> Going back to topic, I wonder if Kim actually cancelled her shower or just postponed it. I'll be really surprised if she actually cancelled it, for some reason I can't see her doing that.




All of this and I don't see a problem with a baby showers.  A child is a gift and should be celebrated.  And people die and children die during birth all the time.  It really is a precious gift.


----------



## Sassys

Wait, Nori said she HATES pink


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Wait, Nori said she HATES pink



Now that bright colors are all the rage (...? are they?), North has finally realized that an touch of pink can work very well with an otherwise understated outfit. Here, she accessorized her neutral ensemble with a bright pink hat!


----------



## Jikena

ByeKitty said:


> Now that bright colors are all the rage (...? are they?), North has finally realized that an touch of pink can work very well with an otherwise understated outfit. Here, she accessorized her neutral ensemble with a bright pink hat!


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> Now that bright colors are all the rage (...? are they?), North has finally realized that an touch of pink can work very well with an otherwise understated outfit. Here, she accessorized her neutral ensemble with a bright pink hat!


----------



## Monoi

jun3machina said:


> Man, what a mess...the whole family. Sisters ex overdosed at a brothel, other sisters boyfriend checks into rehab (yet again?), kim is kim...her mom and step dad are now divorced and she's their other step mom?! It's just a massive train wreck of whores and disfunction all around.




Kanye is feeling like the normal one in this family no wonder he married Kim


----------



## Queenpixie

http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/




Little by little they're skeletons are being found. The only ones I feel sorry for in this mess are the children. Lord help them!


----------



## redney

Queenpixie said:


> http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/



Thanks for posting this. Excellent article exposing this trashy bunch for the famewhore witches they truly are.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wow. That article nailed it. No holds barred.


----------



## Monoi

Great article


----------



## Stansy

Interesting read! I especially liked this sentence: 

*This is a very painful situation, Khloes publicist responded, and the idea that anyone would use it to seek publicity is really sad.*


----------



## Encore Hermes

About this instagram post. someone on LSA commented (paraphrasing) why not just tell him she has faith in him, happy she made him smile since she is with him rather than post it for her followers and I agree. 
Like he is following social media now. This pic note she isn't even looking at him. But t is a good pic of her





Daily mail


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> About this instagram post. someone on LSA commented (paraphrasing) why not just tell him she has faith in him, happy she made him smile since she is with him rather than post it for her followers and I agree.
> Like he is following social media now. This pic note she isn't even looking at him. But t is a good pic of her
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/18/06/2D85C16E00000578-3277723-image-a-105_1445144894704.jpg
> Daily mail




While you have a point. Folks like Kim who put literally everything on social media her posting that isn't strange. We all know that one person who posts everything online.. Kim is one of those people. 

Not saying she's right. But it would have been odd of her not to post that


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> While you have a point. Folks like Kim who put literally everything on social media her posting that isn't strange. We all know that one person who posts everything online.. Kim is one of those people.
> 
> Not saying she's right. But it would have been odd of her not to post that



Yea, that makes sense............ but no posting on their apps while they continue to support and pray for Lamar. Personally,  I think they are using the time to fix the bugs.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> About this instagram post. someone on LSA commented (paraphrasing) why not just tell him she has faith in him, happy she made him smile since she is with him rather than post it for her followers and I agree.
> Like he is following social media now. This pic note she isn't even looking at him. But t is a good pic of her
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/18/06/2D85C16E00000578-3277723-image-a-105_1445144894704.jpg
> Daily mail



She looks heavily photoshopped in that pic too. She might have been slimmer back then, but that looks nothing like her body. It's like her head has been pasted on to someone elses body.


----------



## maddie66

It also seems strange to me that she posted a picture from her wedding to someone else other than her current husband. Either that means there's no other picture of her with Lamar, or that she has no problem embarrassing both Humph and Kanye.  Actually, I guess both could be true.


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> Yea, that makes sense............ but no posting on their apps while they continue to support and pray for Lamar. Personally,  I think they are using the time to fix the bugs.



lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She coulda just posted her best wishes with a really good pic of Lamar by himself, but noooooooo....


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> She coulda just posted her best wishes with a really good pic of Lamar by himself, but noooooooo....



At least she had the sense not to [Del]take [/del] post a selfie with him while he was in a coma.


----------



## lizmil

Encore Hermes said:


> At least she had the sense not to [Del]take [/del] post a selfie with him while he was in a coma.



Don't be too sure that won't show up at some opportune time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

As usual, North is precious.


----------



## VickyB

maddie66 said:


> It also seems strange to me that she posted a picture from her wedding to someone else other than her current husband. Either that means there's no other picture of her with Lamar, or that she has no problem embarrassing both Humph and Kanye.  Actually, I guess both could be true.



Bat $$hit crazy doesn't even begin to describe what's going on in her mind.


----------



## Bzemom

Encore Hermes said:


> At least she had the sense not to [Del]take [/del] post a selfie with him while he was in a coma.



Maybe she didn't like her outfit so she subbed a photo? She hates being preggers remember?


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> She looks heavily photoshopped in that pic too. She might have been slimmer back then, but that looks nothing like her body. It's like her head has been pasted on to someone elses body.



It does look off.



Encore Hermes said:


> At least she had the sense not to [Del]take [/del] post a selfie with him while he was in a coma.


----------



## baglover1973

Encore Hermes said:


> About this instagram post. someone on LSA commented (paraphrasing) why not just tell him she has faith in him, happy she made him smile since she is with him rather than post it for her followers and I agree.
> Like he is following social media now. This pic note she isn't even looking at him. But t is a good pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



this looks completely photoshopped....and She should be ashamed of herself.  This family has really showed colors that I didn't even fathom were possible in the wake of a man who is fighting for his life.  WOW...just wow.


----------



## Queenpixie

Karma will get them... bad!


----------



## lala1

Queenpixie said:


> Karma will get them... bad!




I feel like karma alerady is, with Bruce transitioning ( not that I think its bad ) and now Lamar


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The female Kardashians should be forced to wear a sign: *Enter at your own risk.*


----------



## Jayne1

lala1 said:


> I feel like karma alerady is, with Bruce transitioning ( not that I think its bad ) and now Lamar



Karma for those who get involved with them maybe. but not for the spawn of Kris.


----------



## YSoLovely

Coach Lover Too said:


> The female Kardashians should be forced to wear a sign: *Enter at your own risk.*




lol


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> As usual, North is precious.



 @ Your avi


----------



## .pursefiend.

ByeKitty said:


> Now that bright colors are all the rage (...? are they?), North has finally realized that an touch of pink can work very well with an otherwise understated outfit. Here, she accessorized her neutral ensemble with a bright pink hat!




i just hollered!


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Karma for those who get involved with them maybe&#8230;. but not for the spawn of Kris.


Edit


----------



## White Orchid

Coach Lover Too said:


> The female Kardashians should be forced to wear a sign: *Enter at your own risk.*



Enter whe...umm, never mind. :ninja:


----------



## shiny_things

If my sisters ex-husband had hurt her as much as she claimed Lamar did, there is no way I'd be at his bedside as if he were my own brother. I'd support my sister, but I'd have nothing to do with him.

Mind you, I don't need the oxygen of publicity to survive.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I hope this is okay to post, I thought it was hilarious


----------



## glamourous1098

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3162298
> 
> 
> I hope this is okay to post, I thought it was hilarious



I just noticed Kris' rack in that photo.  Whoah...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3162298
> 
> 
> I hope this is okay to post, I thought it was hilarious


----------



## White Orchid

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3162298
> 
> 
> I hope this is okay to post, I thought it was hilarious



:greengrin:


----------



## caitlin1214

Coach Lover Too said:


> The female Kardashians should be forced to wear a sign: *Enter at your own risk.*



Haha! Or "Abandon hope, all ye who enter here".


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3162298
> 
> 
> I hope this is okay to post, I thought it was hilarious







it is!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has shared a sweet photo of daughter North picking out a Halloween pumpkin.

The reality star, 34, posted two images of her two-year-old to Instagram on Monday.

One of the photos shows North holding hands with a friend as they visit a pumpkin patch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Halloween-jack-o-lanterns.html#ixzz3p4fT50Cm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3162298
> 
> 
> I hope this is okay to post, I thought it was hilarious



  Perfect!


----------



## morgan20

North is such a sweetie....a beautiful mix of both parents


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3162298
> 
> 
> I hope this is okay to post, I thought it was hilarious



lmaooo!!



glamourous1098 said:


> I just noticed Kris' rack in that photo.  Whoah...



Woah you're right. Where'd those things come from??? Lol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That's so cute how North and the other little girl are both passed out in the car! Sweet.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gee, she sure looks happier there than at a fashion show.


----------



## Jikena

Both of these girls are so cute. They could be sisters


----------



## berrydiva

I could've sworn those pictures were posted before...they're not new right? I feel like they're from last year.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> I could've sworn those pictures were posted before...they're not new right? I feel like they're from last year.



They're new... North and Ryan went to the Pumpkin patch last year as well. Also North wasn't this big at 1.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> They're new... North and Ryan went to the Pumpkin patch last year as well. Also North wasn't this big at 1.



That's so funny. I guess I recalled that they were both at the pumpkin patch last year. Lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3162298
> 
> 
> I hope this is okay to post, I thought it was hilarious


Funny!!




glamourous1098 said:


> I just noticed Kris' rack in that photo.  Whoah...


Kris's rack, kendall face....the list goes on 

Cha, Cha, Changes!


----------



## .pursefiend.

North is too precious for words


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I hope I can post this without getting in trouble for no link because one of my facebook friends posted it. Cracked me up!

Lamar Odom is now speaking sentences.  So he can do something &#8234;#&#8206;KimKardashian&#8236; can't.


----------



## Ladybug09

Coach Lover Too said:


> I hope I can post this without getting in trouble for no link because one of my facebook friends posted it. Cracked me up!
> 
> Lamar Odom is now speaking sentences.  So he can do something &#8234;#&#8206;KimKardashian&#8236; can't.


Girl, you on a roll!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, you on a roll!


----------



## Queenpixie

Did you see Kims latest outfit .. oh god.


----------



## White Orchid

She must think the more fake tan she applies, the less noticeable her stumpy and cellulite-y her legs will appear?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-joins-stars-Vogue-Fashion-Fund-Show.html


----------



## White Orchid

Her mouth....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Coach Lover Too said:


> I hope I can post this without getting in trouble for no link because one of my facebook friends posted it. Cracked me up!
> 
> Lamar Odom is now speaking sentences.  So he can do something &#8234;#&#8206;KimKardashian&#8236; can't.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Her mouth....



Bad angle, pic etc, showing the worst... she looks toothless and über dumb.


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> I hope I can post this without getting in trouble for no link because one of my facebook friends posted it. Cracked me up!
> 
> Lamar Odom is now speaking sentences.  So he can do something &#8234;#&#8206;KimKardashian&#8236; can't.



Oh my!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was only a matter of time before Kim Kardashian adorned her growing baby bump in gold. 

The 34-year-old reality star squeezed herself into a stretchy dress with glittery midsection and skirt as she attended the CFDA/ Vogue Fashion Fund Show on Tuesday.

The pregnant star was joined by husband Kanye West to co-host the event at Chateau Marmont in West Hollywood. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-Vogue-Fashion-Fund-Show.html#ixzz3pDNZ5ZJA


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't know if I need to get my eyes re-examined, but she doesn't look as huge as she usually does.  I saw a pic on IG of this yesterday and I thought it was a throwback to when she was smaller.  After seeing more pics, she still looks on the smaller side.


----------



## berrydiva

Why is she tilting her head to the side like that?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's determined not to let her advanced pregnancy cramp her style and Kim Kardashian showed once again Tuesday night that she's an accomplished quick change artist.

After attending a fashion show at Chateau Marmont in Hollywood in a sparkly number with a slit skirt, she slipped into a full-length black satin gown with a short cape.

The reality star then headed for an early birthday dinner at French restaurant Bouchon in Beverly Hills with husband Kanye West ahead of her 35th birthday on Wednesday, wearing a stunning diamond choker.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cuisine-eve-35th-birthday.html#ixzz3pDSfayEp


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that Altuzarra skirt, just not on her.

Today is Kimmy's birthday...I wonder what she's doing to celebrate.


----------



## Stansy

^ blowing out the candles on her cake while taking a gazillion selfies.
Well, no biggie, she is a pro with bl0wj0bs, no?


----------



## kschock

berrydiva said:


> Why is she tilting her head to the side like that?



I was wondering the same thing. It looks odd.


----------



## bmini

She's really trying to make 
Chokers happen. And that horrible ponytail. She used to be so pretty. Now she's just embalmed.


----------



## redney

bmini said:


> She's really trying to make
> Chokers happen. And that horrible ponytail. She used to be so pretty. Now she's just *embalmed*.



Perfect description!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bmini said:


> She's really trying to make
> 
> Chokers happen. And that horrible ponytail. She used to be so pretty. Now she's just embalmed.




Which is not gonna happen on her due to her short neck.


----------



## kemilia

I just noticed she's not wearing the giant e-ring, is this recent? I would think that she would be able to get it resized quickly if her fingers were swollen, and they do look kinda puffy.


----------



## addisonshopper

What in the hell is going on with Kim why every pic her arms are covered up ?? She got to lay a jacket over her shoulder with every outfit. It worries me up. Put your arms in the sleeve please.  With all this drug talk with LamLam is she covering up something. What is going on


----------



## kemilia

addisonshopper said:


> What in the hell is going on with Kim why every pic her arms are covered up ?? She got to lay a jacket over her shoulder with every outfit. It worries me up. Put your arms in the sleeve please.  With all this drug talk with LamLam is she covering up something. What is going on



Someone earlier noted that she decided to ALWAYS be wearing a coat/jacket/batman cape over all of her second pregnancy clothing because she doesn't want pics of her huge butt and fat pregnancy arms. It's funny that she's concerned about that giant a** now.


----------



## Jikena

I can't with Kim's wardrobe. And wtf is going on with her boobs on that last "outfit"


----------



## addisonshopper

kemilia said:


> Someone earlier noted that she decided to ALWAYS be wearing a coat/jacket/batman cape over all of her second pregnancy clothing because she doesn't want pics of her huge butt and fat pregnancy arms. It's funny that she's concerned about that giant a** now.




From what o recall she was doing this before she was pregnant.


----------



## Gaby87

addisonshopper said:


> From what o recall she was doing this before she was pregnant.


Could be to cover a psoriasis breakout


----------



## redney

Gaby87 said:


> Could be to cover a psoriasis breakout



Naw. She herself said she wears coats to hide her ginormous behind and pregnancy arms.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All I see in that black outfit is huge, shiny boobs. Blinding.


----------



## DiorT

So it's Kim's AND Amber's bdays today??? Ironic.


----------



## pukasonqo

Gaby87 said:


> Could be to cover a psoriasis breakout




she is the luckiest psoriasis sufferer ever, most of us always have this horrid plaques which are very visible and don't start me on pregnancy and psoriasis!!
never noticed any on kimbo, but, she is a kartrashian, they don't do anything like us, kommon people


----------



## Sassys

I don't know why it bothers me that North always looks so expensive and Penelope always looks so cheap (normal), when it comes to their clothes. I noticed the same thing when they had the mermaid outfits on. North's looked more expensive then Penelope's. I really hope, North doesn't act like she is better than Penelope when they get older


----------



## tomz_grl

OMG with the little ballet slippers. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, this bish is starting to get darker than me


----------



## pukasonqo

wasn't kim letting all those who (and who don't) care know that she was suffering from some rare, possibly life threatening pregnancy condition?
the kartrashians certainly are mirakle workers, lamar is out of his coma just by seeing khloe, kimbo rekovers from whatever real (or not) pregnancy related komplikation she had in time to scare the s#% out of us with her new komplexion and ( yeezy's) fashion choices!
the vatican better start kanonisation procedures, although, as they already have a kchurch they might not need us, catholics, after all!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> wasn't kim letting all those who (and who don't) care know that she was suffering from some rare, possibly life threatening pregnancy condition?
> the kartrashians certainly are mirakle workers, lamar is out of his coma just by seeing khloe, kimbo rekovers from whatever real (or not) pregnancy related komplikation she had in time to scare the s#% out of us with her new komplexion and ( yeezy's) fashion choices!
> the vatican better start kanonisation procedures, although, as they already have a kchurch they might not need us, catholics, after all!




Maybe if we were katholics .... [emoji22]


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Maybe if we were katholics .... [emoji22]




maybe...


----------



## Teemu

Sasha2012 said:


> It was only a matter of time before Kim Kardashian adorned her growing baby bump in gold.
> 
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old reality star squeezed herself into a stretchy dress with glittery midsection and skirt as she attended the CFDA/ Vogue Fashion Fund Show on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The pregnant star was joined by husband Kanye West to co-host the event at Chateau Marmont in West Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-Vogue-Fashion-Fund-Show.html#ixzz3pDNZ5ZJA




I'm sorry, it's probably the lighting and/or the material over her stomach, but it looks like she has a man bulge going on. Not a baby bump.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love North's complexion, it's gorgeous  It takes a lot of sunbathing for me to come close to getting that dark, I'm kinda jelly.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> She must think the more fake tan she applies, the less noticeable her stumpy and cellulite-y her legs will appear?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ins-stars-Vogue-Fashion-Fund-Show.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> She looks rough and she always looks uncomfortable when in Kanyes company...
> Also, the split on that skirt is not supposed to be stretched open like it's going to burst with the slightest movement.
> What it originally looked like on the runway...
> Vogue


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> White Orchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> She must think the more fake tan she applies, the less noticeable her stumpy and cellulite-y her legs will appear?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-joins-stars-Vogue-Fashion-Fund-Show.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks rough and she always looks uncomfortable when in Kanyes company...
> Also, the split on that skirt is not supposed to be stretched open like it's going to burst with the slightest movement.
> What it originally looked like on the runway...
> Vogue
Click to expand...


Wasn't it supposed to be a dress ? Looks like a dress on the mannequin. It's a terrible outfit anyways.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Lounorada said:


> White Orchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> She must think the more fake tan she applies, the less noticeable her stumpy and cellulite-y her legs will appear?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ins-stars-Vogue-Fashion-Fund-Show.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> She looks rough and she always looks uncomfortable when in Kanyes company...
> Also, the split on that skirt is not supposed to be stretched open like it's going to burst with the slightest movement.
> What it originally looked like on the runway...
> Vogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just looks silly
Click to expand...


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been a rough month for the Kardashian family due to Lamar Odom's health crisis after slipping into a coma after a drug-fueled four days in a Nevada brothel.

But that didn't stop Kanye West from making sure his wife Kim Kardashian got a proper birthday celebration.

On Wednesday the 38-year-old rapper threw a surprise birthday party for his pregnant wife, who turned 35-years-old.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dall-Kylie-no-Khloe-guests.html#ixzz3pFmi7xL6


----------



## labelwhore04

When is she due? She looks like she's gonna pop at any moment


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> It's been a rough month for the Kardashian family due to Lamar Odom's health crisis after slipping into a coma after a drug-fueled four days in a Nevada brothel.
> 
> 
> 
> But that didn't stop Kanye West from making sure his wife Kim Kardashian got a proper birthday celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday the 38-year-old rapper threw a surprise birthday party for his pregnant wife, who turned 35-years-old.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dall-Kylie-no-Khloe-guests.html#ixzz3pFmi7xL6




That necklace looks like a neck brace.


----------



## berrydiva

Kris called Kim her roommate 


I think I actually prefer Kim's maternity fashion this time around but that's really not saying much since her fashion choices last time were as ridiculous as her wearing a fur in 90 degree weather.


----------



## poopsie

Looks like two completely different bellies


----------



## White Orchid

Kim only needs to fart and that seam's gonna be like, that's it!



Lounorada said:


> White Orchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> She must think the more fake tan she applies, the less noticeable her stumpy and cellulite-y her legs will appear?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ins-stars-Vogue-Fashion-Fund-Show.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> She looks rough and she always looks uncomfortable when in Kanyes company...
> Also, the split on that skirt is not supposed to be stretched open like it's going to burst with the slightest movement.
> What it originally looked like on the runway...
> Vogue
Click to expand...


----------



## White Orchid

This just proves how idiotic they both are.  Why would you candidly admit that your 34 year old, millionaire Daughter who's been married for over a year, is *still* living at home with Mommy.



berrydiva said:


> Kris called Kim her roommate
> 
> 
> I think I actually prefer Kim's maternity fashion this time around but that's really not saying much since her fashion choices last time were as ridiculous as her wearing a fur in 90 degree weather.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dang, not even her b-day could make her switch up her daily uniform, huh? 

I like her shoes...just not on those swollen, preggo feet of hers.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Damn she really made sure the word ROOM MATE was noticeable lol


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> Kris called Kim her roommate
> 
> 
> I think I actually prefer Kim's maternity fashion this time around but that's really not saying much since her fashion choices last time were as ridiculous as her wearing a fur in 90 degree weather.



I saw that about roomate


----------



## redney

Well look. It's happy Kanye!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Double post.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> Damn she really made sure the word ROOM MATE was noticeable lol




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> This just proves how idiotic they both are.  Why would you candidly admit that your 34 year old, millionaire Daughter who's been married for over a year, is *still* living at home with Mommy.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

Another wall of flowers? Kanye is a one trick pony, just like his fashion line.


----------



## Sasha2012

As Kim Kardashian turns 35, big sister Kourtney took to Instagram to share a throwback photo of the famous sisters.

The girls look so much alike, they could easily be confused as twins which is understandable as Kourtney is only one year older than her mini-me sister.

The mother-of-three captioned the snap, 'She has been my partner for life. We always seem to end up on the craziest adventures together. I love and admire the person you have become and learn from you every day. Happy Birthday!'

As anyone who has found themselves sitting transfixed by an episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians will know, Kim's close family ties are the key to her enduring appeal.

And on her birthday her family rushed to celebrate with her.

Taking to their websites and apps - each $2.99 per month - they shared their regards.

Youngest sister Kylie Jenner, 18, posted a picture of herself wearing a Kim-inspired outfit, with the cheeky caption: 'Kim has always had amazing style! It's possible I've learned a few things from her along the way.'

And she wrote a glowing tribute on her website to her big sis: 'Real talk, Kim Kardashian West is bae. 

'I love her so much and feel so lucky to have her as my older sister to look up to. Happy Birthday Keeks!!!'

Kendall agreed, writing: 'Happy 35th birthday to the best big sister a girl could ask for!!! (Tied with Kourtney and Khloé, of course.) 

'Kim has always, always encouraged me to follow my dreams and I wouldn't be where I am today without her support. Love you, Keeks! I hope you have the best day.' 

Their sister Khloe has spent the last seven days at the bedside of her estranged husband Lamar Odom. But with the former NBA star out of immediate danger and showing signs of recovery, Khloe took a moment to thank her supportive sister. 

'Happy birthday, Keeks,' she wrote on her website.  'You're not only my sister but my dope a*s best friend! I couldn't be more proud to call you my sister. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-sharing-flashback-photo.html#ixzz3pGayzOeG


----------



## Crystalina

I'm so sick of the beige....give it up, Kim!


----------



## AEGIS

Kim is a great big sister.  She laid on her back to make sure everyone was on top.


----------



## VickyB

I am so craving a shot of her from behind wearing one of her uniform spandex dresses w/o a coat or cape. Her a$$ must be more shockingly huge then ever before!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> Kim is a great big sister.  She laid on her back to make sure everyone was on top.



Get to your room, missy!!!


----------



## Crystalina

AEGIS said:


> Kim is a great big sister.  She laid on her back to make sure everyone was on top.




[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## zen1965

Wow. The shade from Kourt, Kylie, and Rob is real.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

zen1965 said:


> Wow. The shade from Kourt, Kylie, and Rob is real.



Yup

a) Kendall made sure _she_ was the focus of the picture
b) Kylie let her know she's been replaced
c) Khloe let everyone know how old she is
d) Rob let her know she helped him get fat


----------



## zen1965

And Kourt posted an incredibly unattractive pic of her.


----------



## White Orchid

Rob is my favourite Kardashian by a mile lol.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm starting to like them all now!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yup
> 
> a) Kendall made sure _she_ was the focus of the picture
> b) Kylie let her know she's been replaced
> c) Khloe let everyone know how old she is
> d) Rob let her know she helped him get fat


----------



## White Orchid

Oh no you di'nt!!!!   



AEGIS said:


> Kim is a great big sister.  She laid on her back to make sure everyone was on top.


----------



## White Orchid

Can we all just have a minute's silence for Kim's pre-multiple-surgeries face?


----------



## VickyB

AEGIS said:


> Kim is a great big sister.  She laid on her back to make sure everyone was on top.



St. Kim.


----------



## Crystalina

White Orchid said:


> Can we all just have a minute's silence for Kim's pre-multiple-surgeries face?




Kim has had so many fillers that her eyes have shrunk to half their original size.

Why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Get to your room, missy!!!




can i go to my room with him please?
my favourite doctor!


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yup
> 
> a) Kendall made sure _she_ was the focus of the picture
> b) Kylie let her know she's been replaced
> c) Khloe let everyone know how old she is
> d) Rob let her know she helped him get fat




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]thinking all the same things as I read through their fake @@@ bday wishes.


----------



## solange

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Get to your room, missy!!!



Best gif


----------



## solange

pukasonqo said:


> can i go to my room with him please?
> my favourite doctor!



Hee hee


----------



## tweegy

aegis said:


> kim is a great big sister.  She laid on her back to make sure everyone was on top.



lol!!!


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Can we all just have a minute's silence for Kim's pre-multiple-surgeries face?







kourtney admires and learns from kim everyday???


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> kourtney admires and learns from kim everyday???



That's what PMK told her to say 
I imagine when it comes to their birthdays and social media 'wishes' that PMK has a list of approved (by her), ready-made messages all full of love and admiration [del]and bullsh*t[/del], where they each pick one and just insert the name of said birthday person.


----------



## StopHammertime

Everyone in her family made her birthday about themselves.



Sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I don't know why it bothers me that North always looks so expensive and Penelope always looks so cheap (normal), when it comes to their clothes. I noticed the same thing when they had the mermaid outfits on. North's looked more expensive then Penelope's. I really hope, North doesn't act like she is better than Penelope when they get older



Hahah


----------



## lulu212121

AEGIS said:


> Kim is a great big sister.  She laid on her back to make sure everyone was on top.


You WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lolots:


----------



## DiorT

chowlover2 said:


> Another wall of flowers? Kanye is a one trick pony, just like his fashion line.



LOL...was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DiorT

Seriously, PMK probably does write these bday tributes for them all....they all say "amazing" in them.


----------



## tomz_grl

The fat sticking out of her lace up shoes is too much!


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yup
> 
> a) Kendall made sure _she_ was the focus of the picture
> b) Kylie let her know she's been replaced
> c) Khloe let everyone know how old she is
> d) Rob let her know she helped him get fat




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Girl! Thank you! I wouldn't have known these shades if they were to hit me on the face!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> That's what PMK told her to say
> I imagine when it comes to their birthdays and social media 'wishes' that PMK has a list of approved (by her), ready-made messages all full of love and admiration [del]and bullsh*t[/del], where they each pick one and just insert the name of said birthday person.






   that is the ONLY thing that makes sense about those things.  other than PMK writing them herself. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*                          Kim Kardashian                                        It's My Birthday ...                                        But Everybody's Gotta Stick Out*



*Kim Kardashian*'s  35th birthday bash was a sympathetic affair -- cause when you're 7  months pregnant the best gift is to be surrounded with a roomful of  big-bellied women ... even if they're faking. 
*Kanye West* rented out a movie theater Wednesday night for Kim's surprise party -- they watched "*Steve Jobs*" -- but more importantly ... he had all the guests wear fake baby bumps. The man knows the way to her heart.
 Interestingly, *Kylie Jenner* decided the baby bump fit better over her butt. Based on this pic ... we ain't arguing.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/22/kim-kardashian-birthday-party/#ixzz3pJSQeRhE
​ 


​


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> * Kim Kardashian It's My Birthday ... But Everybody's Gotta Stick Out*
> Kim Kardashian's 35th birthday bash was a sympathetic affair -- cause when you're 7 months pregnant the best gift is to be surrounded with a roomful of big-bellied women ... even if they're faking.
> Kanye West rented out a movie theater Wednesday night for Kim's surprise party -- they watched "Steve Jobs" -- but more importantly ... *he had all the guests wear fake baby bumps*. The man knows the way to her heart.
> Interestingly, Kylie Jenner decided the baby bump fit better over her butt. Based on this pic ... we ain't arguing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/22/kim-kardashian-birthday-party/#ixzz3pJSQeRhE​


----------



## redney

Odd movie choice for a vapid woman's 35th birthday. Oh wait, it's Kanye's idea.


----------



## pursegrl12

So.odd.    And happy pregnant birthday??? That makes zero sense


----------



## pukasonqo

DiorT said:


> Seriously, PMK probably does write these bday tributes for them all....they all say "amazing" in them.




they always sound very repetitive, if someone bothers to read the ones from the previous years i am sure they'll find out they are recycled


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Belly bumps so she wouldn't feel like the only fat (in Kim's eyes), pregnant lady. On one hand I'm like  and on the other hand it think it's a tiny bit cute. 

The movie choice is kinda odd, tho.


----------



## redney

I could see asking guests to wear the fake baby bumps for a baby shower but not for an adult's birthday gathering. That's just plain weird.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> I could see asking guests to wear the fake baby bumps for a baby shower but not for an adult's birthday gathering. That's just plain weird.


Agreed.


----------



## Eva1991

pukasonqo said:


> she is the luckiest psoriasis sufferer ever, most of us always have this horrid plaques which are very visible and don't start me on pregnancy and psoriasis!!
> never noticed any on kimbo, but, she is a kartrashian, they don't do anything like us, kommon people



Or maybe she has the pictures photoshopped so it doesn't look that bad. The Kardashians photoshop everything.


----------



## Eva1991

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Bad angle, pic etc, showing the worst... *she looks toothless and über dumb.*


----------



## berrydiva

Maybe Happy Pregnant Birthday is an inside joke otherwise it's disturbing.


----------



## VickyB

I wonder how long Kim's going to have to stay in hiding to shed the baby lbs this time?


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> I could see asking guests to wear the fake baby bumps for a baby shower but not for an adult's birthday gathering. That's just plain weird.




ITA very weird!
Nobody wants to look like her!


----------



## dangerouscurves

VickyB said:


> I wonder how long Kim's going to have to stay in hiding to shed the baby lbs this time?




Let's pray it's forever.


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> Let's pray it's forever.



Wishful thinking!


----------



## lulu212121

I'm guessing 90 days! Maybe she'll get whole body reconstruction!:giggles:


----------



## CobaltBlu

I swear this whole thing has to be performance art. 

This is like a circus troupe you expect to see piling out of a Volkswagen, not actual humans that walk among us.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been wearing head-to-toe beige outfits consistently throughout her second pregnancy - the reality TV queen is expecting a son in December.

And Kim Kardashian was at it again as she stepped out for lunch at fancy Italian restaurant La Scala in Beverly Hills on Thursday afternoon.

The raven-haired beauty looked to be in good shape even though the day before the E! queen celebrated her 35th birthday with a big bash in Thousand Oaks. Kourtney, Kendall, Kylie, Kris and Caitlyn (but no Khloe) were guests.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nch-day-35th-birthday-bash.html#ixzz3pMnplgEH


----------



## White Orchid

That jacket or duster (not sure which it is) is stunning but it looks absolutely horrible on her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> they always sound very repetitive, if someone bothers to read the ones from the previous years i am sure they'll find out they are recycled



And all their birthday posts over the years always have a pic of THEM with the person whose birthday it is, always. Silly. Once or twice it's cute but each single time? Vain and shallow.


----------



## tomz_grl

Her lips look dumb and her ankles look extremely uncomfortable. Why can she not stay home with her feet propped up?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Maybe Happy Pregnant Birthday is an inside joke otherwise it's disturbing.




Agreed. 
Although, I don't think they have the intellect to come up with an 'inside joke', so it just seems a very strange thing to put on a birthday cake.


----------



## solange

redney said:


> I could see asking guests to wear the fake baby bumps for a baby shower but not for an adult's birthday gathering. That's just plain weird.



Might this make up for the cancelled baby shower, especially if she (privately) knows she won't be able to bear children after this pregnancy?


----------



## dr.pepper

Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> Although, I don't think they have the intellect to come up with an 'inside joke', so it just seems a very strange thing to put on a birthday cake.




I have to agree.


----------



## Ladybug09

solange said:


> *Might this make up for the cancelled baby shower*, especially if she (privately) knows she won't be able to bear children after this pregnancy?


That was my thought.


----------



## Oryx816

How serendipitous for them that a photographer just happened to be there to catch Kim in an act of generosity towards this homeless woman!


----------



## redney

solange said:


> Might this make up for the cancelled baby shower, especially if she (privately) knows she won't be able to bear children after this pregnancy?



If the guest brought baby gifts then sure. Likely it was Kimmie's gift grab though.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> Although, I don't think they have the intellect to come up with an 'inside joke', so it just seems a very strange thing to put on a birthday cake.




They always have weird birthday parties. Penis cake at Kylie's, strippers at Kendall's, etc.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oryx816 said:


> How serendipitous for them that a photographer just happened to be there to catch Kim in an act of generosity towards this homeless woman!


She's not homeless. She's her only fan and she's paying her to post all of the online compliments


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> Maybe if we were katholics .... [emoji22]



Wouldn't that be Katholiks, Doll?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian keeps finding new ways to sex up her maternity wardrobe.

And on Friday the 35-year-old former Playboy model went with a see-through tank top that exposed her fancy lace bra.

The reality diva was leaving a taping of her E! show Keeping Up With The Kardashians at a studio located in Los Angeles' Burbank neighborhood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-tank-leaves-KUWTK-taping.html#ixzz3pS6c7MNJ


----------



## White Orchid

Finally she's up'd her bra game!!!

Lou, I know this one's tricky, but can you ID it?  If anyone can, Lou can  :greengrin:


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yup
> 
> a) Kendall made sure _she_ was the focus of the picture
> b) Kylie let her know she's been replaced
> c) Khloe let everyone know how old she is
> d) Rob let her know she helped him get fat



Kourtney's was the only nice one


----------



## redney

Her heels are ready to SNAP and what is going on with her face? Especially in the 2nd picture??!!


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> Her heels are ready to SNAP and what is going on with her face? Especially in the 2nd picture??!!



I know I'm shocked we haven't seen her trip yet, nearly all her heels look like they are on the verge of snapping.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian keeps finding new ways to sex up her maternity wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Friday the 35-year-old former Playboy model went with a see-through tank top that exposed her fancy lace bra.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality diva was leaving a taping of her E! show Keeping Up With The Kardashians at a studio located in Los Angeles' Burbank neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-tank-leaves-KUWTK-taping.html#ixzz3pS6c7MNJ




if the daily fail calls her former playboy model then we can also call her former porn actress?


----------



## dangerouscurves

chloebagfreak said:


> She's not homeless. She's her only fan and she's paying her to post all of the online compliments




[emoji23] this post makes me laugh so hard!


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> if the daily fail calls her former playboy model then we can also call her former porn actress?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but that's sooo not klassy.


----------



## Oryx816

chloebagfreak said:


> She's not homeless. She's her only fan and she's paying her to post all of the online compliments


----------



## lizmil

That side view picture of her walking along, she looks like an orange orangutan.


----------



## Hdream

Very sad Kim


----------



## Coach Lover Too

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ae4b0443bb563eee8?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


*This Year's Most Fashionable Halloween Costumes For Dogs*



*The Kardashian-West Family*​


----------



## Sassys

She is always carrying two phones, yet no purse when she goes to eat. Who is paying for the meals and valet?


----------



## uhpharm01

white orchid said:


> finally she's up'd her bra game!!!
> 
> Lou, i know this one's tricky, but can you id it?  If anyone can, lou can  :greengrin:



+1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate that slicked down, middle part ponytail on her.


----------



## Docjeun

Yes, what is up with her hair and I noticed that she never carries a purse.


----------



## terebina786

I'm watching told eps of KUWTK (when Lamar was in Dallas) and Kim has really ruined her face. She was so pretty around that time.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

terebina786 said:


> I'm watching told eps of KUWTK (when Lamar was in Dallas) and Kim has really ruined her face. She was so pretty around that time.



I know! *Now* she looks like a *before* picture of someone that needs surgery!


----------



## terebina786

Coach Lover Too said:


> I know! *Now* she looks like a *before* picture of someone that needs surgery!



The rounder eye shape really suited her better.


----------



## azania

She already had a LOT of work at this point.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're long-time friends so she was hardly going to miss his star-studded birthday party despite being heavily pregnant.

And even so, Kim Kardashian favoured style over comfort as she squeezed her baby bump into sheer and skin-tight number as she joined her famous family at Balmain designer Olivier Rousteing's belated celebrations on Friday evening.

Posing up for a series of showbiz snaps on the night, the 34-year-old joined her mother Kris Jenner and her toyboy, Corey Gamble, sister Kourtney and the designer himself for one very lovely picture. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ivier-Rousteing-s-birthday.html#ixzz3pVPdbVWv


----------



## Pursejoy9

If it were Kim carrying her daughter, and dropping her niece like Kourtney is doing, the comments.......


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Oh Kimbo, you and your gold plated bib


----------



## gracekelly

Sasha2012 said:


> They're long-time friends so she was hardly going to miss his star-studded birthday party despite being heavily pregnant.
> 
> And even so, Kim Kardashian favoured style over comfort as she squeezed her baby bump into sheer and skin-tight number as she joined her famous family at Balmain designer Olivier Rousteing's belated celebrations on Friday evening.
> 
> Posing up for a series of showbiz snaps on the night, the 34-year-old joined her mother Kris Jenner and her toyboy, Corey Gamble, sister Kourtney and the designer himself for one very lovely picture.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ivier-Rousteing-s-birthday.html#ixzz3pVPdbVWv



Is that the slave collar that her husband put on her neck?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Finally she's up'd her bra game!!!
> 
> Lou, I know this one's tricky, but can you ID it?  If anyone can, Lou can  :greengrin:


 
It's hard to see, but guessing by the criss-cross centre on it that I can see through her top, my guess would be La Perla...


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Her heels are ready to SNAP and *what is going on with her face*? Especially in the 2nd picture??!!


 
Her face always looks like she's severely constipated.


----------



## Jikena

terebina786 said:


> I'm watching told eps of KUWTK (when Lamar was in Dallas) and Kim has really ruined her face. She was so pretty around that time.



Yeah. I've watched old episodes not long ago as well and she was so pretty.


----------



## Lounorada

Worst hairstyle, ever. 
It look like she's bald with fake hair painted onto her scalp :weird: Then the alien-esque hairline and the centre parting only highlight her freakish face. 
Her hairstylist must really hate her.


----------



## White Orchid

I knew I could rely on you 



Lounorada said:


> It's hard to see, but guessing by the criss-cross centre on it that I can see through her top, my guess would be La Perla...


----------



## White Orchid

With all her money one would think she could afford a more realistic-looking as in natural wig.  That part in the middle is just so odd looking.



Lounorada said:


> Worst hairstyle, ever.
> It look like she's bald with fake hair painted onto her scalp :weird: Then the alien-esque hairline and the centre parting only highlight her freakish face. :weird:
> Her hairstylist must really hate her.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I knew I could rely on you


 






I'm not certain though, but it does look La Perla to me and it could be past season...


----------



## Stansy

She looks miserable!


----------



## Hermes4evah

lizmil said:


> That side view picture of her walking along, she looks like an orange orangutan.




So ape like. Why on earth would anyone do this to herself?


----------



## nastasja

Stansy said:


> She looks miserable!




Probably because she realizes she ruined her face. She should've quit while she was ahead, back in 2010.


----------



## AEGIS

Can Kourtney no longer move her face? Her outfit looks like an afterthought and and something no one else would wear so they gave it to her


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> Can Kourtney no longer move her face? *Her outfit looks like an afterthought and and something no one else would wear so they gave it to her*


 
Yep, exactly.


----------



## Oryx816

killerlife said:


> Probably because she realizes she ruined her face. She should've quit while she was ahead, back in 2010.




Yes, her 2010 face was one of my favorites.

I can't wait to see how monstrous she becomes as she keeps tweaking away.  She has come so far from her natural born Jafar face....


----------



## White Orchid

Oh Lord, and the season too?

Bish, now you're just showin' off!!! 



Lounorada said:


> I'm not certain though, but it does look La Perla to me and it could be past season...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lounorada said:


> Worst hairstyle, ever.
> It look like she's bald with fake hair painted onto her scalp :weird: Then the alien-esque hairline and the centre parting only highlight her freakish face.
> Her hairstylist must really hate her.



It looks like someone glued my grandfathers toupee on her head which is defiantly not a look one should aspire to..ever.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Oh Lord, and the season too?
> 
> Bish, now you're just showin' off!!!


----------



## Jikena

SpeedyJC said:


> It looks like someone glued my grandfathers toupee on her head which is defiantly not a look one should aspire to..ever.



Most of the time I don't see they wear wigs, but on that picture I clearly see it, so yeah, really bad wig indeed.


----------



## White Orchid

Her implants which I can clearly see the outline of, actually glow in the dark.  Like amaze balls!



Lounorada said:


> Worst hairstyle, ever.
> It look like she's bald with fake hair painted onto her scalp :weird: Then the alien-esque hairline and the centre parting only highlight her freakish face.
> Her hairstylist must really hate her.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I think some people are forgetting that she's pregnant... and your face tends to change with pregnancy.

When she's not pregnant I think she looks pretty similar, just more mature looking (which comes with life, not saying it's a bad thing) and I think she's only had a nose job and maybe other treatments like botox or fillers. Her makeup and skincare make a huge difference though compared to 8 years ago.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LouboutinHottie said:


> I think some people are forgetting that she's pregnant... and your face tends to change with pregnancy.
> 
> When she's not pregnant I think she looks pretty similar, just more mature looking (which comes with life, not saying it's a bad thing) and I think she's only had a nose job and maybe other treatments like botox or fillers. Her makeup and skincare make a huge difference though compared to 8 years ago.


What?!?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Stansy

killerlife said:


> Probably because she realizes she ruined her face. She should've quit while she was ahead, back in 2010.



This and she is not hot and sexy but a cheap-looking heard to a guy who trolls her ...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> What?!?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I know!


----------



## Stansy

Coach Lover Too said:


> I know!



Dolls - it's all about contouring!!


----------



## HollieDollie

Stansy said:


> Dolls - it's all about contouring!!


----------



## Lounorada

Stansy said:


> Dolls - it's all about contouring!!


----------



## Oryx816

Stansy said:


> Dolls - it's all about contouring!!




 absolute gold....


----------



## dangerouscurves

Stansy said:


> Dolls - it's all about contouring!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] WTF?!


----------



## PurseNut911

killerlife said:


> Probably because she realizes she ruined her face. She should've quit while she was ahead, back in 2010.




Yeah, she really did ruin her face. That pretty 2010 face is long gone and has been replaced with an alien one with fish lips that can't move, lol.

This reminds me of a scene from one of their family vacations. I don't watch their show, but E! was running a snippet of a ziplining activity where Kimmy was crying and refusing to put on her harness, saying it was too dangerous and it could potentially leave North motherless. I sat there watching Kimmy's hysterical tirade and the one crazy thing I noticed was how her lips protruded out like a blown up kissing gourami (those cute fish with permanent puckers, lol) and did not move at all while she was yammering and carrying on. 

I thought, man, did she go too far with all her fillers, Botox, and PS. She looked ridiculous then and even more so now.


----------



## Hobbsy

stansy said:


> dolls - it's all about contouring!!



&#128517;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128514;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Stansy said:


> Dolls - it's all about contouring!!



bwhhahahahahahhaa


----------



## uhpharm01

Stansy said:


> Dolls - it's all about contouring!!



Hahahaha


----------



## Uthra11

Stansy said:


> Dolls - it's all about contouring!!




Can't stop laughing [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Maybe???



LouboutinHottie said:


> I think some people are forgetting that she's pregnant... and your face tends to change with pregnancy.
> 
> When she's not pregnant I think she looks pretty similar, just more mature looking (which comes with life, not saying it's a bad thing) and I think she's only had a nose job and *maybe* other treatments like botox or fillers. Her makeup and skincare make a huge difference though compared to 8 years ago.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is it that time again? Another round of the PS morph video?


----------



## keodi

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## CobaltBlu

And this one is just sad. She actually had a personality in 8th grade.


----------



## gracekelly

Encore Hermes said:


> Is it that time again? Another round of the PS morph video?




I'd say that this was all about contouring as well  I'm continually stupefied by this trend of wanting a humongous a*ss.  Pretty soon some of these women will have to enlarge the doorway or walk sideways.


----------



## White Orchid

I'll give Kim some credit.  She once admitted to being hairy.  Bish ain't lyin' 



CobaltBlu said:


> And this one is just sad. She actually had a personality in 8th grade.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> I'll give Kim some credit.  She once admitted to being hairy.  Bish ain't lyin'




once upon a time she had a nice mouth...


----------



## White Orchid

Her voice was normal too.  Now it's all nasally and Valley-speak like.   Perhaps her post-urgent tapered nose has cause it to change?


----------



## Sasha2012

White Orchid said:


> I'll give Kim some credit.  She once admitted to being hairy.  Bish ain't lyin'



The video still image on the right which is supposed to be the before pic is photoshopped LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have split from their mother Kris Jenner, but Caitlyn Jenner showed she's still part of the family as she attended Kim Kardashian's luxurious baby shower on Sunday.

The former Olympian, 65, wore matching striped pajamas as she joined the Kardashian-Jenner clan as they celebrated Kim's pregnancy.

Also attending was model Gigi Hadid and Caitlyn's ex-wife Kris Jenner, as well as Kim's sister Khloe Kardashian, who left husband Lamar Odom's bedside for the first time since his collapse to join in the family festivities.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-Kardashian-s-baby-shower.html#ixzz3pdCE34hv


----------



## AEGIS

i dont get it


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> i dont get it




+1.

What is "luxurious" about this?


----------



## michie

What in "Bananas In Pajamas" hell is this!?!?


----------



## pukasonqo

michie said:


> What in "Bananas In Pajamas" hell is this!?!?



are you thinking what i am thinking B1?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pukasonqo said:


> are you thinking what i am thinking B1?



Well spit it out.


----------



## michie

pukasonqo said:


> are you thinking what i am thinking B1?



I think I am B2!


----------



## pixiejenna

Just had to share this here


----------



## Junkenpo

How are they getting the aerial shots? Drones?


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Is it that time again? Another round of the PS morph video?




Thanks! I never tire of this oldie but goodie!!!!


----------



## VickyB

WTF with the PJs party? I guess Kim is now at the point where she can't stand being around anybody that has a half way decent figure so she makes everybody cover up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

as well as Kim's sister Khloe Kardashian,* who left husband Lamar Odom's bedside for the first time since his collapse *to join in the family festivities.


Mystery answered.......she cut and colored her hair herself in the sink in his hospital room.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dangerouscurves said:


> What?!?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





Coach Lover Too said:


> I know!





White Orchid said:


> Maybe???





Encore Hermes said:


> Is it that time again? Another round of the PS morph video?




Okay but I don't think she's gone under the knife that many times is what I'm saying. So many people get fillers and botox, it's not considered plastic *surgery.* She used to wear really unflattering makeup and unflattering hairstyles that did her no justice, she's also gone through 2 pregnancies now, AND just plain getting older that will definitely change your body and your face. Am I wrong??? Of course she's had fillers and botox, and a nose job I'm not saying that I think she's innocent of fixing her face and her body, but I am saying that she could look worse. Michael Jackson anyone?? 

And to everyone commenting about how she shouldn't have messed with her face after those recent pictures were posted, what?????? Lol she's 8 months pregnant her face is going to look swollen and different.

Let's compare pictures taken from the same angles.
2006:





source

2009:




source





source

2015:




source

What do you guys see? She's definitely had a nose job and other treatments no doubt. But I don't see a difference with the rest of her face, just skin care that has made her look better, and her makeup is far more flattering now than it was back then. Her brows are seriously so much better now! Wanna do side angles? Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay but I don't think she's gone under the knife that many times is what I'm saying. So many people get fillers and botox, it's not considered plastic *surgery.* She used to wear really unflattering makeup and unflattering hairstyles that did her no justice, she's also gone through 2 pregnancies now, AND just plain getting older that will definitely change your body and your face. Am I wrong??? Of course she's had fillers and botox, and a nose job I'm not saying that I think she's innocent of fixing her face and her body, but I am saying that she could look worse. Michael Jackson anyone??
> 
> And to everyone commenting about how she shouldn't have messed with her face after those recent pictures were posted, what?????? Lol she's 8 months pregnant her face is going to look swollen and different.
> 
> Let's compare pictures taken from the same angles.
> 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> What do you guys see? She's definitely had a nose job and other treatments no doubt. But I don't see a difference with the rest of her face, just skin care that has made her look better, and her makeup is far more flattering now than it was back then. Her brows are seriously so much better now! Wanna do side angles? Lol.



Geebus H! She was the cutest in 2009.  at her face from 2009 to 2015. sheesh...hating yourself has to be emotionally draining.


----------



## Sasha2012

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay but I don't think she's gone under the knife that many times is what I'm saying. So many people get fillers and botox, it's not considered plastic *surgery.* She used to wear really unflattering makeup and unflattering hairstyles that did her no justice, she's also gone through 2 pregnancies now, AND just plain getting older that will definitely change your body and your face. Am I wrong??? Of course she's had fillers and botox, and a nose job I'm not saying that I think she's innocent of fixing her face and her body, but I am saying that she could look worse. Michael Jackson anyone??
> 
> And to everyone commenting about how she shouldn't have messed with her face after those recent pictures were posted, what?????? Lol she's 8 months pregnant her face is going to look swollen and different.
> 
> Let's compare pictures taken from the same angles.
> 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> What do you guys see? She's definitely had a nose job and other treatments no doubt. But I don't see a difference with the rest of her face, just skin care that has made her look better, and her makeup is far more flattering now than it was back then. Her brows are seriously so much better now! Wanna do side angles? Lol.


I agree, with pregnancy it brings out the work she's had done with fillers and such plus naturally her nose spreads and her lips get bigger (yes, pregnancy lips is actually a thing with a lot of women!) But when sh's not pregnant and go goes make up free you can still see a resemblance to what some call her "original" face.

Clearly she's had work done but I don't think it's as excessive as some make it seem as if she has a nose job every 3 months. BUT I understand she's not a favorite and there's really nothing much to talk about her other than her appearance so her face and body is obviously nitpicked at more and she's the butt of jokes, pun intended. At the end of the day we all know her bread and butter is garnering attention so she'd proabbyl be pelased by people constantly talking about her looks whether it's negative or positive.


----------



## pukasonqo

michie said:


> I think I am B2!




[emoji529][emoji529][emoji529][emoji529][emoji529]


----------



## LouboutinHottie

berrydiva said:


> Geebus H! She was the cutest in 2009.  at her face from 2009 to 2015. sheesh...hating yourself has to be emotionally draining.



I know I'm a minority with this one, but I prefer her face now and her beauty style. Now that I think about it as well, I think she's gotten something done to make her cheekbones more prominent (fillers or lipo? idk i'm not an expert and I'm not at a plastic surgeons office very often to know everything you can get done lol.)

Her makeup is less harsh now, it's more glowy and bronzey, and I just like that style better. The loose waves are also really pretty.



Sasha2012 said:


> I agree, with pregnancy it brings out the work she's had done with fillers and such plus naturally her nose spreads and her lips get bigger (yes, pregnancy lips is actually a thing with a lot of women!) But when sh's not pregnant and go goes make up free you can still see a resemblance to what some call her "original" face.
> 
> Clearly she's had work done but I don't think it's as excessive as some make it seem as if she has a nose job every 3 months. BUT I understand she's not a favorite and there's really nothing much to talk about her other than her appearance so her face and body is obviously nitpicked at more and she's the butt of jokes, pun intended. At the end of the day we all know her bread and butter is garnering attention so she'd proabbyl be pelased by people constantly talking about her looks whether it's negative or positive.



Yeah I agree with you 100%. 

On another note, Khloe and Kylie have had the most changes out of all of them, it's insane.


----------



## berrydiva

LouboutinHottie said:


> I know I'm a minority with this one, but I prefer her face now and her beauty style. Now that I think about it as well, I think she's gotten something done to make her cheekbones more prominent (fillers or lipo? idk i'm not an expert and I'm not at a plastic surgeons office very often to know everything you can get done lol.)


To me, she took all of the ethnic out of her face...and I find that just sad and pathetic.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

berrydiva said:


> To me, she took all of the ethnic out of her face...and I find that just sad and pathetic.



That's interesting, I'm not ethnic so that's probably why I relate to her beauty style now.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> To me, she took all of the ethnic out of her face...and I find that just sad and pathetic.



Reminds me of Janice Dickinson she was a stunner when she was younger and very ethic looking. To me now Kim still looks ethnic because doesn't look like an everage white woman but as with most clebs their vanity is their worst enemy. I think Kim looked gorgeous 2008/2009 beecause she got her make right and had still had an exotic look. In 2010 her face started getting very tight and jokerish from botox. She went from have a unique expressionistic face to a stoic and generic LA botox look. She started to look better in 2011 but then slowly she started messing with her face again.



LouboutinHottie said:


> That's interesting, I'm not ethnic so that's probably why I relate to her beauty style now.



Is that you in your avatar? If so you are cute!


----------



## Crystalina

I think she looked better before she started wearing mask-like theater makeup!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nah. Kim 2010 and Kim 2015 look like 2 different persons to me. She was really pretty back then and now she just looks like a botoxed orang utan (my apologies orang utans)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> Is that you in your avatar? If so you are cute!



Yes! Thank you


----------



## Docjeun

All I know is that if my daughter had to change her face and body that much it would make me very sad that she was so unhappy with her looks and a family trait, resemblance and ethnicity.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Trulyadiva said:


> All I know is that if my daughter had to change her face and body that much it would make me very sad that she was so unhappy with her looks and a family trait, resemblance and ethnicity.


That's because you aren't PMK hon - and thank goodness for that.


----------



## charmesh

Crystalina said:


> I think she looked better before she started wearing mask-like theater makeup!


I don't get the theater makeup that so many women wear. It may look kind of okay in filtered photos, but imagine what it looks like on a sunny day


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I knew she wasn't going to cancel her baby shower. 

I read that the theme was Troop Beverly Hills. I've never seen the movie, where do the pajamas come into play?


----------



## Sasha2012

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I knew she wasn't going to cancel her baby shower.
> 
> I read that the theme was Troop Beverly Hills. I've never seen the movie, where do the pajamas come into play?



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ly-hills-baby-shower_562d5661e4b0aac0b8fd44b9

*Kim Kardashian Had A 'Troop Beverly Hills'-Themed Baby Shower*

After canceling her baby shower last week due to Lamar Odom's health issues, Kim Kardashian's friends and family gathered this weekend to celebrate the impending arrival of her second child with a "Troop Beverly Hills"-themed bash. 

All her sisters (including Khloe) embraced their inner Wilderness Girl by wearing matching striped pajamas as they sipped tea and hot chocolate, and snacked on some Thin Mints.  







The sisters paid homage the 1989 film with indoor tents as they gathered around a fireplace that recalled the sleepover scene at the Beverly Hills Hotel after Troop 332's camping trip was rained out. 


It's unclear if terrifying stories of disaterous perms were told:


----------



## Stansy

Where did the circus take place? Home of PMK?


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> I don't get the theater makeup that so many women wear. It may look kind of okay in filtered photos, but imagine what it looks like on a sunny day


 
You'll get a fair idea what it looks like if you see the picture I just posted of Kylie in her thread :ninja: 
It ain't a pretty sight...


----------



## caitlin1214

charmesh said:


> I don't get the theater makeup that so many women wear. It may look kind of okay in filtered photos, but imagine what it looks like on a sunny day



When I was in high school, I spent my junior and senior years doing/helping out with props for the fall and spring productions, so I was around a lot of actors and a lot of stage makeup. 

Up close, it's overly-exaggerated, but on stage, under the lights, it looks perfectly normal. If they went the normal amount, the stage lights would wash them out.

(I shudder to think how many cotton balls or those cleansing cloths it would take to remove the makeup after each performance! Especially if the role is fairly make-up heavy.)


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim's 'Troop Beverly Hills'-Themed Baby Shower.






North is too cute!






pics via Twitter


----------



## AEGIS

kim still refuses to find things that fit her


----------



## White Orchid

I love how she always poses behind people to give the illusion she's not as wide as she really is.  Oldest trick in photography: get people on your both sides to cover those hips.


----------



## White Orchid

Btw who are those girls in that photo - I've never seen them before.  She doesn't actually have real friends, does she?


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Btw who are those girls in that photo - I've never seen them before.  She doesn't actually have real friends, does she?



I wondered the exact same thing! Rent-a-Friends? They look way to fresh to be in Kim's crowd.


----------



## glamourous1098

caitlin1214 said:


> When I was in high school, I spent my junior and senior years doing/helping out with props for the fall and spring productions, so I was around a lot of actors and a lot of stage makeup.
> 
> Up close, it's overly-exaggerated, but on stage, under the lights, it looks perfectly normal. If they went the normal amount, the stage lights would wash them out.
> 
> (I shudder to think how many cotton balls or those cleansing cloths it would take to remove the makeup after each performance! Especially if the role is fairly make-up heavy.)



Having done theatre, it takes a LOT of cotton balls and cleansing cloths!  I always felt bad for the guys - never had the proper removal equipment.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

InStyle Awards at Getty Center on October 26, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## stylemepretty

I can't with this painted on, middle part hairstyle. :weird:


----------



## redney

Whatta wig!

How did Kanye give Kim and North permission to dress in clothing (PJs) with actual color?


----------



## chloebagfreak

I still don't get the whole bodyguard thing she has. You can see him waiting at the edge of the stage.
Who has body guards of all the top stars and actresses that are waaaayyyyy more important than her ?
It creates so much more drama....excuse me, my bodyguard has to walk next to me....puleeeeeese


----------



## aleksandras

Finally she covers herself! She looks really nice there actually, this is the first remotely flattering outfit she has had in a looooong while. And the eye makeup is beautiful.


----------



## JessicaKate89

White Orchid said:


> Btw who are those girls in that photo - I've never seen them before.  She doesn't actually have real friends, does she?




I believe some of them are people she's been friends with since high school. Not sure about all of them though.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> InStyle Awards at Getty Center on October 26, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.




She looks great. Probably her best look this whole pregnancy.


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks.  Funny, but I've never seen her out and about with them.  Not that I monitor her every move, lol, but yeah, it's weird seeing her with non-celeb types for once.

The actual party looks as boring as hell though.  I expected something more up market, as in, a more stylish event for a woman with that much money.



JessicaKate89 said:


> I believe some of them are people she's been friends with since high school. Not sure about all of them though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks freshly Botoxed in the close ups, she had far more wrinkles a few years ago.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

stylemepretty said:


> I can't with this painted on, middle part hairstyle. :weird:



Me too! I hate it, it looks so fake and doesn't suit her. I miss her flowy curly circa 2009-2011


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> The video still image on the right which is supposed to be the before pic is photoshopped LOL



I don't think it's even her. If it is, it must be from that show where she was disguised to surprise someone, I can't remember which show or any details other than having seen that pic somewhere before... lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Good points:

Her melons are hidden.

Outfit is quite flattering. Simple.  Elegant.  Fits well.  Well, almost.

Bad points:

That hideous wig (read: horse hair) that must be surgically-sutchered onto her head by now.

Visible underarm fat and cheap bra.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Nah. Kim 2010 and Kim 2015 look like 2 different persons to me. She was really pretty back then and now she just looks like a botoxed orang utan (my apologies orang utans)



I made a really good comparison a few months ago showing Kimbo and a few friendly orangutans...


----------



## White Orchid

But orang-utans are cute.  There is nothing remotely cute about her surgically-enhanced face.


----------



## AEGIS

I am not sure why her bra is showing but she looks pretty.  She's worn this in black


----------



## White Orchid

Ah yes, the same outfit in black sans the flattering lighting.  Ahem.


----------



## YSoLovely

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks freshly Botoxed in the close ups, she had far more wrinkles a few years ago.




I was about to say the opposite. To me, her face looks like it's FourFiveSeconds from being able to move again... bet she's _dying _to get 'toxed again....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Ah yes, the same outfit in black sans the flattering lighting.  Ahem.



Yikes!!! That's a terrifying, unflatteringly awful pic!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

YSoLovely said:


> I was about to say the opposite. To me, her face looks like it's FourFiveSeconds from being able to move again... bet she's _dying _to get 'toxed again....



Hmm, I see more frozen forehead and less wrinkles than she has had before... lol. 

(Off topic, I'm in DE and am going to Hamburg for New Years!)


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> Ah yes, the same outfit in black sans the flattering lighting.  Ahem.



OMG this is so bad... she looks like Fiona from Shrek.


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> Good points:
> 
> Her melons are hidden.
> 
> Outfit is quite flattering. Simple.  Elegant.  Fits well.  Well, almost.
> 
> Bad points:
> 
> That hideous wig (read: horse hair) that must be surgically-sutchered onto her head by now.
> 
> Visible underarm fat and cheap bra.



Agree. There is something odd about her face though. On one of the pictures it looks like her eyes are way too "up" on her face, if that makes sense in English. 

I hated the black dress. I like the white one. There doesn't seem to be the weird lines in the middle of her boobs this time.


----------



## Wildflower22

Love her in the white outfit!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## YSoLovely

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hmm, I see more frozen forehead and less wrinkles than she has had before... lol.
> 
> *(Off topic, I'm in DE and am going to Hamburg for New Years!)*




We might run into each other without knowing it


----------



## berrydiva

I like her look there. Her makeup looks good so I'm going to assume Mario beat her face into submission. She looks good.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like this dress but I swear her chin just keeps getting longer and longer, or maybe it's the forehead getting higher and it makes the chin look weird, I dunno.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I made a really good comparison a few months ago showing Kimbo and a few friendly orangutans...




Doll, I remember that one. That's all I see now when I see Kim.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> InStyle Awards at Getty Center on October 26, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.



I hope she does a makeup tutorial with Mario of this look on her app. Her eyeshadow, highlighter & blush look stunning. Would love to know which products they used


----------



## NicolesCloset

All I see is the dark crystal from 80s movie


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My standards for Kimmy are pretty low these days so  She looks decent. She's worn worse...


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Btw who are those girls in that photo - I've never seen them before.  She doesn't actually have real friends, does she?


That's what I wondered too? I also wonder if the has any Black friends considering she always dates Black men...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Great dress, has a Mona Lisa expression





Zimbio


----------



## StopHammertime

White Orchid said:


> Ah yes, the same outfit in black sans the flattering lighting.  Ahem.




She looks like a bat.


----------



## manpursefan

White Orchid said:


> Ah yes, the same outfit in black sans the flattering lighting.  Ahem.


LOL she looks like Beyonce in that pic


----------



## Lounorada

I'm over caped dresses, so the white dress is only ok.
Kim would have looked much better in the dress if you couldn't see the ugly shape-wear sticking out under her arm and if the seams along the side didn't look fit to burst, on account of the dress being too small.
No comment on fugly hair-do.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Encore Hermes said:


> Great dress, has a Mona Lisa expression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


It's amazing to see her next to truly beautiful women. It makes her look so out of place.


----------



## Lounorada

Horrible wig, it looks like a swimming cap. 
HQ pictures are the Ks worst enemy... always shows the truth.






Picture link http://celebrityhive.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/KimKardashian-InStyle3.jpg


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks like a corpse. Perfect for Halloween!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Coach Lover Too said:


> She looks like a corpse. Perfect for Halloween!



Ha ha...you're so right


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> InStyle Awards at Getty Center on October 26, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.



spackle my face - check
tar my hair - check
tack a cape on my too tight dress to hide my ginormous *** & hips - check
.... Dang, I look good!!!


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Ah yes, the same outfit in black sans the flattering lighting.  Ahem.



ACK! What fresh hell is this???  She looks vile. What's up with the shape and color of her face? Same bad dress, different day. If things keep developing the way they have been, I think by her 8th month , her boobs, a$$ and baby bump will all be the same size.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian complained on Tuesday that she felt like a 'f***ing whale' now that she is seven months into her pregnancy with her first son.

But when going out for lunch to celebrate stepparent Caitlyn Jenner's 66th birthday in Los Angeles on Tuesday, the 35-year-old reality star appeared as elegant as ever.

The wife of Kanye West was ready for her closeup in a skintight peach dress and not one, but two coats and a pair of heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ale-seven-months-pregnancy.html#ixzz3ppBwvFM6


----------



## Sarni

Good god. She has worn the same outfit on repeat the entire pregnancy!


----------



## schadenfreude

Good God. She literally looks deranged.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

schadenfreude said:


> Good God. She literally looks deranged.


It's that eyebrow isn't it?!?


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's that eyebrow isn't it?!?




Yes! Makes her look evil.

What is with the 2 coats?


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's that eyebrow isn't it?!?



The brow! The lips! The beady little eyes! She looks like a predator.


----------



## Lounorada

Not only did she think wearing one coat in warm temperatures was a good idea, but now she's upgraded to wearing TWO coats at the same time 

She has a look of torture on her face and her feet and ankles are screaming for comfy, flat shoes.


----------



## White Orchid

She must be so incredibly self-conscious about her hips and a$$ if she's forced to wear not one but two coats.  Along with everything else, I don't get this thing of wearing various textures from spandex to wool to something drapy as well.  This woman seriously needs a good stylist and burn that wig.


----------



## White Orchid

In her defence (wait, did I just say that???) she has to wear heels because if she didn't, you'd see how stumpy her legs are.  With them, her legs are slightly elongated and you almost get the illusion of height.  Yes, almost.

But sadly for her there's no escaping how swollen her legs, but especially her feet, have become.  And it's gonna get worse unless she retreats from the paps and "limelight" for a while.  Lol, yeah right.



Lounorada said:


> Not only did she think wearing one coat in warm temperatures was a good idea, but now she's upgraded to wearing TWO coats at the same time
> 
> She has a look of torture on her face and her feet and ankles are screaming for comfy, flat shoes.


----------



## Oryx816

chloebagfreak said:


> It's amazing to see her next to truly beautiful women. It makes her look so out of place.




Yeah, the hobbit in the middle looks miserable that all these gorgeous, statuesque women so easily steal her shine.


----------



## Oryx816

How can anyone refer to her as a fashion icon with a straight face?  

Every day it is the same look, plastered down hair, ill fitting long dress, bra showing, choker, coat draped over shoulders, feet binding heels, frozen simian face, and unflattering sunglasses.  It is a terribly uncomfortable and contrived look.  

When she first came on the scene, even though she looked like Jafar from Aladdin, she looked more carefree, sure of herself, and likeable.  She even smiled back then.


----------



## Encore Hermes

_
But when going out for lunch to celebrate stepparent Caitlyn Jenner's 66th birthday in Los Angeles on Tuesday, the 35-year-old reality star appeared as elegant as ever._








This is elegant? The top looks like it was thrown on over still wet spray tan. 
The other pap, the splash pap hid most of it but this..........ewww


----------



## starsandbucks

I like Kim's eye makeup and lip color in the white dress. How could she let that dumpy beige bra poke thru on the sides? (Rhetorical question!)

Villa Restaurant (where the K's were celebrating Caitlin's bday) is at the end of my street. I don't get what's so special about it but there are CONSTANTLY film crews there, reality shows in particular. Whenever people ask me where to spot a *cough* "celebrity" I tell them to eat lunch there because 9 times out of 10 some show will be taping. (They do have a pretty nice patio but it's not THAT nice.)


----------



## Jayne1

starsandbucks said:


> Villa Restaurant (where the K's were celebrating Caitlin's bday) is at the end of my street. I don't get what's so special about it but there are CONSTANTLY film crews there, reality shows in particular. Whenever people ask me where to spot a *cough* "celebrity" I tell them to eat lunch there because 9 times out of 10 some show will be taping. (They do have a pretty nice patio but it's not THAT nice.)



I wonder if some places don't want filming and others, such as this one, are overly eager...


----------



## CobaltBlu

she needs to go home, put on fat pants and slippers, take off her hair and enjoy life.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oryx816 said:


> How can anyone refer to her as a fashion icon with a straight face?
> 
> Every day it is the same look, plastered down hair, ill fitting long dress, bra showing, choker, coat draped over shoulders, feet binding heels, frozen simian face, and unflattering sunglasses.  It is a terribly uncomfortable and contrived look.
> 
> When she first came on the scene, even though she looked like Jafar from Aladdin, she looked more carefree, sure of herself, and likeable.  She even smiled back then.


I know ! It is amazing that anyone could think about her being stylish. It's like the emperor and his clothes. She looks like an OompaLoompa.
She tries to emulate Victoria Beckham with the non smiling face. It's not a flattering look at all.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if some places don't want filming and others, such as this one, are overly eager...


They do film quite a bit at our local restaurants like Marmalade and. Jinkys. I guess they figure it's good for business. I just hate that they have consumed our neighborhood.


----------



## redney

chloebagfreak said:


> I know ! It is amazing that anyone could think about her being stylish. It's like the emperor and his clothes. She looks like an OompaLoompa.
> She tries to emulate Victoria Beckham with the non smiling face. It's not a flattering look at all.



Emperor Kanye


----------



## chloebagfreak

redney said:


> Emperor Kanye


For sure


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Idk. Two coats is silly- but in her defense, it was 64 in AZ this morning! It can't be that much warmer in CA! Lol I had to wear a sweater this morning. [emoji1][emoji1]

I don't think she looks THAT bad. *shrug*


----------



## bonjourErin

CobaltBlu said:


> she needs to go home, put on fat pants and slippers, take off her hair and enjoy life.




Amen. 

Poor thing has to wear those huge ugly bras. I used to think she was so beautiful when she first became known. I can't recognize her anymore :/ and she needs to stop wearing those ridiculous long tight dresses with those stupid long coats. Fat pants and slippers much needed.


----------



## Jikena

I wish she would stop with this hideous wig. I liked her hairstyle back in ~2010 when it was wavy.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

cobaltblu said:


> she needs to go home, put on fat pants and slippers, take off her hair and enjoy life.


+1


----------



## berrydiva

Fat pants are to me what leggings as pants/makeup bag as a "purse" is to everyone else. The worst. Lol. But do what makes you feel good.


----------



## summer2815

I wish she would read this - 

STOP with the hair matted down.  Go back to waves
STOP with the over-caked on makeup
STOP with the too tight clothes that show too much
STOP with the choker necklaces

What happened to her?  She was so beautiful and had a decent sense of style for a while.  Such a shame.


----------



## Oryx816

chloebagfreak said:


> I know ! It is amazing that anyone could think about her being stylish. It's like the emperor and his clothes. She looks like an OompaLoompa.
> 
> She tries to emulate Victoria Beckham with the non smiling face. It's not a flattering look at all.




Lol!  Yes the orange empress has arrived with her imperious expression.  Hear ye!  Hear ye!


----------



## Jikena

summer2815 said:


> I wish she would read this -
> 
> STOP with the hair matted down.  Go back to waves
> STOP with the over-caked on makeup
> STOP with the too tight clothes that show too much
> STOP with the choker necklaces
> 
> What happened to her?  She was so beautiful and had a decent sense of style for a while.  Such a shame.



Agree.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

summer2815 said:


> I wish she would read this -
> 
> STOP with the hair matted down.  Go back to waves
> STOP with the over-caked on makeup
> STOP with the too tight clothes that show too much
> STOP with the choker necklaces
> 
> *What happened to her?  She was so beautiful and had a decent sense of style for a while.  Such a shame*.


----------



## summer2815

Babydoll Chanel said:


>



I will admit!  I used to love some of her outfits and I thought she was beautiful!  Not so much now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


>



I'm dying here at that gif!! too funny


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


>


----------



## myown

Encore Hermes said:


> This is elegant? The top looks like it was thrown on over still wet spray tan.
> The other pap, the splash pap hid most of it but this..........ewww



she also should have chosen a different bra


----------



## PurseNut911

Why does Kimmy have to wear everything so unbelievably tight? Other than her pajamas at her baby shower, has she ever worn any unrestrictive garments during this pregnancy?


----------



## Swanky

SO cute!


*Twinkle toes! North West wears cute tutu and custom Balmain jacket as she shows off dance moves on way to ballet class in Los Angeles*

North West couldn't resist showing off her dance moves as she headed to ballet class.
The two-year-old daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West wore an adorable white tutu and custom-made Balmain coat (the adult versions range in price from $2,500 up to $8,000) as she arrived at the dance studio in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
The E! guest star looked happy to be heading to class, flashing a big smile and trying a few ballet poses as she held the hand of a family friend.









Tip toes: North West was ready for her dance class in a white tutu and designer jacket on Wednesday

As usual, North's curls were pulled up out of her face in a simple ponytail, which has become her signature hairstyle.
She smiled and pulled a goofy face as she was led across the parking lot by her companion.

While her busy parents did not appear to be with her, North was accompanied by a family friend as she made her way across the parking lot.
The toddler is set to become a big sister soon, with mother Kim expecting her second child by the end of the year.
The reality star is said to be pregnant with a baby boy, with a due date on Christmas Day.

Meanwhile, North got a helping hand from her companion as she appeared to be trying out her dance moves on the way to class.
The energetic tot lifted her arms in the air and stretched out a leg as she showed off her dance moves under the watchful eye of her pal.
She then bent her knees and lifted her arms in the air as she posed in the parking lot.





 
Sweet moves: North showed off her dance moves, stretching out a leg and lifting her arms in the air








Limbering up: North bent her knees as struck a pose in the parking lot before class

North appeared to be looking forward to dance class, smiling as she headed to the studios.
Perhaps getting into the mood for Halloween, the toddler pulled a goofy scowl and formed her hand into a claw.
But it was all in good spirits, and she later giggled as she  cracked herself up with her scary moves.







Funny face: The two-year-old pulled a silly scowl as she headed to class








Roar: The toddler appeared to be trying out her scary Halloween moves on the way to class











Silly mood: North couldn't keep a straight face  after pulling a scowl

The toddler held tightly to the family friend as she made her way across the parking lot.
She hurried to keep up, holding hands with her companion as they headed into the dance studio.
North West also attended her mom Kim's baby shower on Sunday, where she wore matching striped pajamas and played in a mini-teepee for the 'Troop Beverly Hills'-themed bash.
The toddler has previously been seen attending dance lessons with her cousin Penelope, the three-year-old daughter of Kourtney Kardashian and her ex-partner Scott Disick. 
On Tuesday, her mom Kim was seen attending Caitlyn Jenner's 66th birthday party at The Villa in LA with Kylie as well as Kourtney. 







Peek-a-boo: Mom Kim Kardashian shared a photo of North at her baby shower on Sunday



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3293900/North-West-wears-cute-tutu-custom-Balmain-jacket-shows-dance-moves-way-ballet-class-LA.html#ixzz3ptWGA04a


----------



## redney

She's so cute! 

"Family friend" = mommy nanny.


----------



## chloebagfreak

So she's not with a nanny, but a companion and family friend?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

* 'Perhaps getting into the mood for Halloween, the toddler pulled a goofy scowl and formed her hand into a claw.'

*Huh?? I don't see her intentionally forming her hand into a claw for Halloween?? Who on earth writes this cr*p for the DM?? *
*


----------



## Swanky

I do see her hand like a bear claw, kids like making roar sounds and stuff.  DM must get paid by the word though, lol!


----------



## littlerock

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Idk. Two coats is silly- but in her defense, it was 64 in AZ this morning! It can't be that much warmer in CA! Lol I had to wear a sweater this morning. [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> I don't think she looks THAT bad. *shrug*



I believe it reached 80 here.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

littlerock said:


> I believe it reached 80 here.




Oh yeah-- it got to 80 here (AZ) in the afternoon. I guess I was just giving her the benefit of the doubt for the morning. Lol


----------



## Eva1991

summer2815 said:


> I wish she would read this -
> 
> STOP with the hair matted down.  Go back to waves
> STOP with the over-caked on makeup
> STOP with the too tight clothes that show too much
> STOP with the choker necklaces
> 
> What happened to her?  She was so beautiful and had a decent sense of style for a while.  Such a shame.



Agree. I used to like her style a few years ago. It was feminine and it suited her. This edgy look she's trying to pull off nowadays doesn't suit her at all.


----------



## YSoLovely

*"I said no pictures"* - North

https://twitter.com/TeamKanyeDaily/status/659454864393674752


a) North having to tell the paps to stop taking pictures of her has me feeling some type of way 

b) The nanny is walking way too damn fast


----------



## Sassys

Seems more happy with the Nanny than her own parents.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> Seems more happy with the Nanny than her own parents.



Isn't that often the case in families with nannies? I would think kids would naturally gravitate to the person who takes care of them.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> SO cute!
> 
> 
> *Twinkle toes! North West wears cute tutu and custom Balmain jacket as she shows off dance moves on way to ballet class in Los Angeles*
> 
> North West couldn't resist showing off her dance moves as she headed to ballet class.
> The two-year-old daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West wore an adorable white tutu and custom-made Balmain coat (the adult versions range in price from $2,500 up to $8,000) as she arrived at the dance studio in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> The E! guest star looked happy to be heading to class, flashing a big smile and trying a few ballet poses as she held the hand of a family friend.
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/17/2DE15CD700000578-0-image-a-57_1446055185694.jpg
> 
> Tip toes: North West was ready for her dance class in a white tutu and designer jacket on Wednesday
> 
> As usual, North's curls were pulled up out of her face in a simple ponytail, which has become her signature hairstyle.
> She smiled and pulled a goofy face as she was led across the parking lot by her companion.
> 
> While her busy parents did not appear to be with her, North was accompanied by a family friend as she made her way across the parking lot.
> The toddler is set to become a big sister soon, with mother Kim expecting her second child by the end of the year.
> The reality star is said to be pregnant with a baby boy, with a due date on Christmas Day.
> 
> Meanwhile, North got a helping hand from her companion as she appeared to be trying out her dance moves on the way to class.
> The energetic tot lifted her arms in the air and stretched out a leg as she showed off her dance moves under the watchful eye of her pal.
> She then bent her knees and lifted her arms in the air as she posed in the parking lot.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/18/2DE1432000000578-0-image-a-61_1446055624248.jpg
> Sweet moves: North showed off her dance moves, stretching out a leg and lifting her arms in the air
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/18/2DE13EA900000578-0-image-m-65_1446055848427.jpg
> 
> Limbering up: North bent her knees as struck a pose in the parking lot before class
> 
> North appeared to be looking forward to dance class, smiling as she headed to the studios.
> Perhaps getting into the mood for Halloween, the toddler pulled a goofy scowl and formed her hand into a claw.
> But it was all in good spirits, and she later giggled as she  cracked herself up with her scary moves.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/18/2DE1501700000578-3293900-image-m-69_1446056261089.jpg
> 
> Funny face: The two-year-old pulled a silly scowl as she headed to class
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/18/2DE157AC00000578-3293900-image-m-70_1446056278235.jpg
> 
> Roar: The toddler appeared to be trying out her scary Halloween moves on the way to class
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/18/2DE157D100000578-3293900-Straight_face_North_cracked_herself_up_after_pulling_a_scary_fac-a-99_1446058363456.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/18/2DE1581900000578-3293900-image-m-98_1446058354182.jpg
> 
> Silly mood: North couldn't keep a straight face  after pulling a scowl
> 
> The toddler held tightly to the family friend as she made her way across the parking lot.
> She hurried to keep up, holding hands with her companion as they headed into the dance studio.
> North West also attended her mom Kim's baby shower on Sunday, where she wore matching striped pajamas and played in a mini-teepee for the 'Troop Beverly Hills'-themed bash.
> The toddler has previously been seen attending dance lessons with her cousin Penelope, the three-year-old daughter of Kourtney Kardashian and her ex-partner Scott Disick.
> On Tuesday, her mom Kim was seen attending Caitlyn Jenner's 66th birthday party at The Villa in LA with Kylie as well as Kourtney.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/19/2DE1C6CE00000578-3293900-image-m-109_1446058852426.jpg
> Peek-a-boo: Mom Kim Kardashian shared a photo of North at her baby shower on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3293900/North-West-wears-cute-tutu-custom-Balmain-jacket-shows-dance-moves-way-ballet-class-LA.html#ixzz3ptWGA04a




I love North's little jacket!


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> Isn't that often the case in families with nannies? I would think kids would naturally gravitate to the person who takes care of them.


 
Not Mariah's kids. They are always fighting the nanny, especially her son Roc. Every video I have ever seen of her out with the kids and the nanny, both kids are pulling away from the nanny to be with Mariah. The video of her getting her star, is hysterical how they fight the nanny.

Roc at 1:00:05 and 1:00:57 :lolots: 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

YSoLovely said:


> *"I said no pictures"* - North
> 
> https://twitter.com/TeamKanyeDaily/status/659454864393674752
> 
> 
> a) North having to tell the paps to stop taking pictures of her has me feeling some type of way
> 
> b) The nanny is walking way too damn fast



Cue Kimbo tweeting either: a)a clarification or b) Telling the paps to leave her daughter alone.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> Not Mariah's kids. They are always fighting the nanny, especially her son Roc. Every video I have ever seen of her out with the kids and the nanny, both kids are pulling away from the nanny to be with Mariah. The video of her getting her star, is hysterical how they fight the nanny.
> 
> Roc at 1:00:05 and 1:00:57 :lolots:




That's hilarious! Thanks for posting. It was looking like they might need to pry them off with a crowbar for awhile.


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Cue Kimbo tweeting either: a)a clarification or b) Telling the paps to leave her daughter alone.


 
Uh, North is in the wrong family and better start filing emancipation papers, if she doesn't want paps taking her pic. Clearly Grandma Kris needs to sit her down and have a talk.


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> That's hilarious! Thanks for posting. It was looking like they might need to pry them off with a crowbar for awhile.


 
I tell you every single video of Roc and Roe with the Nanny, they are fighting them (they each have one) and reaching for Mariah. There was a video of Monroe fighting the nanny when they were leaving a restaurant next to Mariah's NYC house. You can hear Monroe saying I don't want to go to the park with you and Mariah is walking into their apartment and Monroe is throwing a fit. Roc is usually the one fighting the nanny.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I tell you every single video of Roc and Roe with the Nanny, they are fighting them (they each have one) and reaching for Mariah. There was a video of Monroe fighting the nanny when they were leaving a restaurant next to Mariah's NYC house. You can hear Monroe saying I don't want to go to the park with you and Mariah is walking into their apartment and Monroe is throwing a fit. Roc is usually the one fighting the nanny.






and what is Mariah doing as this is going on???


----------



## Swanky

That's because she never keeps nannies for long, she dumps them before the kids get attached. . . it's kinda sad IMO.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She is just too cute for words!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> and what is Mariah doing as this is going on???


 
Smiling at the paps and talking to the kids. Roc went bonkers in Paris once, and she tried to calm him by giving him what he wanted (never stopped smiling for the paps).


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's because she never keeps nannies for long, she dumps them before the kids get attached. . . it's kinda sad IMO.


 
True, but IMO a nanny is to help you when you are working. Not walking down the street with you, while you push the baby in the stroller in the park (See it all day long here in NYC on the Upper eastside). There is no need for a nanny if you are going to eat with your kids or going to the park. A Nanny is suppose to be there when you have to go to work or going out with your hubby or friends.

Kim doesn't nothing all day but take pics of herself, there is no need for a nanny, unless she is going to a photoshoot or to do a interview on a show.

I don't want my kids running to the nanny for comfort when they are hurting or when they are scared. That is my job as a parent.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Smiling at the paps and talking to the kids. Roc went bonkers in Paris once, and she tried to calm him by giving him what he wanted (never stopped smiling for the paps).





  nothing slows mariah's roll when she is strolling for the paps!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh that video where she says *I said no pictures* makes me sad for her! She didn't ask for all the crap that comes with being in that family. Kids should be off base, no matter what!


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh that video where she says *I said no pictures* makes me sad for her! She didn't ask for all the crap that comes with being in that family. Kids should be off base, no matter what!





i missed a few post back - north said that????  i bet she has heard that a lot!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> i missed a few post back - north said that????  i bet she has heard that a lot!



You can hear her say it in this video *I said no pictures* and the nanny repeats it. Poor thing!

https://twitter.com/TeamKanyeDaily/status/659454864393674752


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> You can hear her say it in this video *I said no pictures* and the nanny repeats it. Poor thing!
> 
> https://twitter.com/TeamKanyeDaily/status/659454864393674752





omgosh!!! that poor baby!


the nanny is walking fast and practically dragging her - as she smiles - and then she has the paps hounding her for pics!  she should have picked her up!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> omgosh!!! that poor baby!
> 
> 
> the nanny is walking fast and practically dragging her - as she smiles - and then she has the paps hounding her for pics!  she should have picked her up!



I know. I got the impression the nanny was enjoying it a little too much too.


----------



## bag-princess

coach lover too said:


> i know. I got the impression the nanny was enjoying it a little too much too.





+1


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww the "no pictures" video is too cute, aside from the obvious! I've wanting to hear North's little voice for a while now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That video of North is cute but it's a damn shame they're harassing that baby for a picture. That nanny was practically dragging her along...if they were in a rush why not just pick her up?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omgosh!!! that poor baby!
> 
> 
> the nanny is walking fast and practically dragging her - as she smiles - and then she has the paps hounding her for pics!  she should have picked her up!



Then her mother would be furious they didn't see her entire outfit. You forget her mother makes her walk in 20 degree weather so papa get their shots.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i missed a few post back - north said that????  i bet she has heard that a lot!



North is part Kardashian; no way in hell she has ever heard the term "no pictures". Maybe from her father when he was mad because he hadn't seen his man for days, but never from her mother.


----------



## labelwhore04

YSoLovely said:


> *"I said no pictures"* - North
> 
> https://twitter.com/TeamKanyeDaily/status/659454864393674752
> 
> 
> a) North having to tell the paps to stop taking pictures of her has me feeling some type of way
> 
> b) The nanny is walking way too damn fast



That is soooo cute and sad at the same time.


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> +1



+2


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is adorable. Too bad she is with them.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> North is part Kardashian; no way in hell she has ever heard the term "no pictures". Maybe from her father when he was mad because he hadn't seen his man for days, but never from her mother.





oh yes she has heard it!!  it was a while back when she was smaller and one of the rare times when kanye was carrying her.  someone posted it on another site - kim had the nerve to say "no pics" and put her hand up but it was only because kanye had that look that could kill on his face because North was crying and you could see it upset her! so kim had to pretend that she was not enjoying every single second of every of it.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I know the video is sad, but North is so cute. Lol


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> *"I said no pictures"* - North
> 
> https://twitter.com/TeamKanyeDaily/status/659454864393674752
> 
> 
> a) North having to tell the paps to stop taking pictures of her has me feeling some type of way
> 
> b) The nanny is walking way too damn fast



The nanny is almost dragging her wtf...


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *"I said no pictures"* - North
> 
> https://twitter.com/TeamKanyeDaily/status/659454864393674752
> 
> 
> a) North having to tell the paps to stop taking pictures of her has me feeling some type of way
> 
> b) The nanny is walking way too damn fast


 


That is so sad, poor kid  She clearly is uncomfortable with strange men following her, taking pictures. It's such a horrible situation to put your own child in, repeatedly. 

The nanny should have picked North up and carried her. I hate to see adults walking fast like that and dragging little kids along as if they can walk at the same speed. SMH.

I find it interesting though how North says 'I said, no pictures' and the nanny repeats it louder and clearer to the paps, like she's putting it out there...


----------



## michie

tweegy said:


> The nanny is almost dragging her wtf...



this!


----------



## labelwhore04

The nanny was probably walking so fast because she felt uncomfortable with the paps, i don't blame her.


----------



## Lounorada

Here's an even clearer, longer video...

I think the nanny was prob told to NOT pick up North (for the pap pics) and rushed along like that to get her away from the paps quickly.
North looks distressed the instant she sees the paps, sound like she says 'no, no' after the no pictures bit, too.
So sad to see her forced into this kind of life 



Now that she's old enough to talk and express herself, I hope she speaks out like this more often in front of the cameras. Really shows what pieces of sh*t her parents are for ignoring her and repeatedly putting her in this situation when she clearly doesn't want it or feel comfortable.


----------



## lizmil

Elegant?  Elephant ?  Sorry,  I'm big girl myself, but I dont dress in skintight stuff.


----------



## berrydiva

Sorry but the nanny should have picked her up. It is sad that this poor child has to tell the paps "no pictures" which makes them want to take more pictures/video. She's used as such a prop.


----------



## Wildflower22

This may sound wrong, but do you think the nanny isn't allowed to pick her up but must make her walk in front of the cameras?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The baby says "No pictures" and what does her Mama do? Turns right around and posts those very pictures on IG.  Mess.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I also think the nanny was strictly instructed not to pick her up and let north do a pap stroll. Truly sad


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> Sorry but the nanny should have picked her up. It is sad that this poor child has to tell the paps "no pictures" which makes them want to take more pictures/video. She's used as such a prop.



This was my thought exactly. The paps are disgusting. How do they even know North's dance class schedule??


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Isn't that often the case in families with nannies? I would think kids would naturally gravitate to the person who takes care of them.



Yes and feeds them.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> and what is Mariah doing as this is going on???



Being Mariah. Living in a bubble. She can barely hold herself upright, she needs two nannies.


----------



## AEGIS

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I also think the nanny was strictly instructed not to pick her up and let north do a pap stroll. Truly sad



I agree with you.  Her own mother and father made her do pap walks when she could barely walk in the freezing cold. Her mother or grandmother called the paps to make sure these pics are taken. Children are not even supposed to wear those dance shoes outside. It messes up the floors of the dance studio. But her mother has her walk outside with them on why? Bc it goes with her looks---Balmain and a tutu.

I will be VERY interested to see how North grows up.  Look at Kylie. North may be even worse if you can imagine.


----------



## VickyB

I bet Kim lied to get attention (I'm shocked!) about her Christmas due date as she looks ready to blow. I am guessing that boy will be born between mid November-early December. Although, if he has an inkling of what's awaiting him outside, he may choose to delay as much as possible. Ugh, on second thought, he might be so done with being held as a Spanx prisoner and thus could be aching to make a break ASAP. Either way, the kid is doomed with those too fools as parents.


----------



## YSoLovely

^^One can only hope that the public loses interest in them eventually.


----------



## JessicaKate89

VickyB said:


> I bet Kim lied to get attention (I'm shocked!) about her Christmas due date as she looks ready to blow. I am guessing that boy will be born between mid November-early December. Although, if he has an inkling of what's awaiting him outside, he may choose to delay as much as possible. Ugh, on second thought, he might be so done with being held as a Spanx prisoner and thus could be aching to make a break ASAP. Either way, the kid is doomed with those too fools as parents.




The irony [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BadAzzBish

berrydiva said:


> Sorry but the nanny should have picked her up. It is sad that this poor child has to tell the paps "no pictures" which makes them want to take more pictures/video. She's used as such a prop.



+1 Like other posters stated, the nanny was probably instructed not to pick up the prop...err...North in order for the paps to get good pics.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Here's an even clearer, longer video...
> 
> I think the nanny was prob told to NOT pick up North (for the pap pics) and rushed along like that to get her away from the paps quickly.
> North looks distressed the instant she sees the paps, sound like she says 'no, no' after the no pictures bit, too.
> So sad to see her forced into this kind of life
> 
> 
> 
> Now that she's old enough to talk and express herself, I hope she speaks out like this more often in front of the cameras. Really shows what pieces of sh*t her parents are for ignoring her and repeatedly putting her in this situation when she clearly doesn't want it or feel comfortable.




i know it´s off topic,also i don´t want to sound rude;
 North has extrem knock knees. her legs are like a X. do you think this could be because she gets carried so often? 
and she is more jumping than walking.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Cue Kimbo tweeting either: a)a clarification or b) Telling the paps to leave her daughter alone.




 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Queenpixie

shame on kim for calling the paps on her daughter... honestly.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Why hasn't the child taken away from these fools?


----------



## Jikena

Omg guys 

I'm a Sims player and I just found those videos : The Kardashians Spoof
The first one : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T70eSSV7dZs
It's KUWTK but making fun of them and it's using The Sims 2 game.

EDIT : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cht1H09HAqo
Kris : "you gotta stop taking my earrings"
Bruce : "they look better on me than on you"

The voices are so well made.


----------



## tomz_grl

Can we talk about the fact that the nanny drives around in a RR!!! Seriously, North's transportation is a Rolls... these people have more money than sense.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> Omg guys
> 
> I'm a Sims player and I just found those videos : The Kardashians Spoof
> The first one : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T70eSSV7dZs
> It's KUWTK but making fun of them and it's using The Sims 2 game.
> 
> EDIT :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cht1H09HAqo
> Kris : "you gotta stop taking my earrings"
> Bruce : "they look better on me than on you"
> 
> The voices are so well made.



OMG! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Jeneen

My ballet teacher would have had a heart attack if we wore our slippers outside and then came in and danced on her studio floor... The slippers are so thin on the bottom that she really should be wearing a proper shoe outside.


----------



## tweegy

tomz_grl said:


> Can we talk about the fact that the nanny drives around in a RR!!! Seriously, North's transportation is a Rolls... these people have more money than sense.



Exactly, they have money. It's not like they bought the car for a 2yr old. It's their car. You think They're gonna let the child ride around in a Honda???


----------



## Sassys

ChanelMommy said:


> This was my thought exactly. The paps are disgusting. How do they even know North's dance class schedule??


 
Come on... you know exactly how they know.


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> True, but IMO a nanny is to help you when you are working. Not walking down the street with you, while you push the baby in the stroller in the park (See it all day long here in NYC on the Upper eastside). There is no need for a nanny if you are going to eat with your kids or going to the park. A Nanny is suppose to be there when you have to go to work or going out with your hubby or friends.
> 
> Kim doesn't nothing all day but take pics of herself, there is no need for a nanny, unless she is going to a photoshoot or to do a interview on a show.
> *
> I don't want my kids running to the nanny for comfort when they are hurting or when they are scared. That is my job as a parent.*



I'm not a parent myself but I agree 100%.  A friend of mine got a nanny immediately after giving birth to her daughter. The kid (who's now 6 or 7 yrs old) practically grew up with the nanny. One time the little girl was ill and I happened to be visiting her mother at home that day and I saw the girl running to the nanny for a hug because she wasn't feeling well. My friend didn't mind, seemed very OK with it. I found it really odd to be honest.


----------



## lala1

Sassys said:


> Come on... you know exactly how they know.


She wouldnt put North in a Balmain jacket if she didnt know the paps were there ( called them )


----------



## BadAzzBish

jikena said:


> omg guys
> 
> I'm a sims player and i just found those videos : The kardashians spoof
> the first one : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t70essv7dzs
> it's kuwtk but making fun of them and it's using the sims 2 game.
> 
> Edit :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cht1h09haqo
> kris : "you gotta stop taking my earrings"
> bruce : "they look better on me than on you"
> 
> the voices are so well made.



:d :d


----------



## Pursejoy9

They don't have to call the paps to the class! Lol! It is the same time every week. Once they know the class time once, it repeats. Get it? As for having a nanny when you are out and about, again, all these judgmental comments about women in general with nannies, not specifically about Kim. Keep it to yourselves. Stop judging.  It is none of your business. You don't know- although I am sure you think you know everyone's story just by seeing them on the street- what their deal is. Enough. Keep the comments to how you feel about Kim using a nanny. Thanks, from a Mom who worked sixteen hour days and was sometimes seen - heaven forbid- with my nanny in off duty clothing going to an appt or something.


----------



## Jeanek

They have to pay the paps to come. No magazine is paying the paps any $ with how overexposed they are. They kardashians pay them themselves.


----------



## Pursejoy9

AEGIS said:


> I agree with you.  Her own mother and father made her do pap walks when she could barely walk in the freezing cold. Her mother or grandmother called the paps to make sure these pics are taken. Children are not even supposed to wear those dance shoes outside. It messes up the floors of the dance studio. But her mother has her walk outside with them on why? Bc it goes with her looks---Balmain and a tutu.
> 
> I will be VERY interested to see how North grows up.  Look at Kylie. North may be even worse if you can imagine.


Kourtney had all the kids walking in them outside too, had paps, and was dropping North from her arms while managing to ably hold her own daughter. How come no one screamed then? And btw I am not a Kim fan or supporter just sick of all the hypocrisy here. i know i will be told to leave and not  bother to read the thread.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Jeanek said:


> They have to pay the paps to come. No magazine is paying the paps any $ with how overexposed they are. They kardashians pay them themselves.


They are freelancers who go to the places they know they can score. Class same time every week, etc. its a no brainer.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Eeeekk!!!


----------



## Waffle65

http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/10/kim-kardashian-charlotte-tillbury.html#



> Kim Kardashian Praises Sleeping in Your Makeup
> 
> At last nights inaugural InStyle Awards, held in Los Angeles, the magazine honored the actresses, actors, and artists whose style defines our red carpets and editorial spreads. Lisa Bonet lauded her daughter Zoe Kravitz, Breakthrough Style Star of the Year. Julia Roberts joked about YouTube-filled nights with her longtime friend Serge Normant, Hair Artist of the Year. And Judy Greer gushed about her crush on Man of Style recipient Ansel Elgort. While many tried to counter fashion's vapid reputation, Kim Kardashian brought us right back down to earth with her speech introducing Makeup Artist of the Year honoree Charlotte Tilbury, who is also the makeup artist of choice for Kate Moss and Penélope Cruz.
> 
> "I'm going to make this quick because my heartburn just kicked in, but Charlotte Tilbury is my hero because she has never let her husband see her without makeup on. She sleeps with her makeup on. She's my idol. She's inspired me when I am really lazy and I can't do my makeup the next day, so I'll sleep in my makeup. I know that's probably the worst advice, but she has all the magic creams to put on the next day to make up for it.
> 
> Having established the importance of never showing your husband your unadorned face, she went on:
> 
> Charlotte is also one of the most energetic people. The person who is doing your makeup is so in your personal space, and she makes you feel like you're her sister, but is so professional. She believes that makeup makes you feel empowered and confident, and I love that about her. Truly, if I wasn't doing what I'm doing now, I would be a makeup artist."


----------



## tweegy

Waffle65 said:


> http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/10/kim-kardashian-charlotte-tillbury.html#



Sleep in your makeup? I cringe...

I do believe Kim when she said she would be a makeup artist tho.


----------



## Ladybug09

myown said:


> i know it´s off topic,also i don´t want to sound rude;
> North has* extrem knock knees.* her legs are like a X. do you think this could be because she gets carried so often?
> and she is more jumping than walking.


That's hereditary.


----------



## bag-princess

Waffle65 said:


> http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/10/kim-kardashian-charlotte-tillbury.html#






eeeeeewww!!!  i can't even imagine.   another reason kanye won't sleep with her - who want to wake up amd see 10 pounds of makeup on the pillow next to them!  those "magig creams" must be really something.


----------



## berrydiva

Pursejoy9 said:


> They don't have to call the paps to the class! Lol! It is the same time every week. Once they know the class time once, it repeats. Get it? As for having a nanny when you are out and about, again, all these judgmental comments about women in general with nannies, not specifically about Kim. Keep it to yourselves. Stop judging.  It is none of your business. You don't know- although I am sure you think you know everyone's story just by seeing them on the street- what their deal is. Enough. Keep the comments to how you feel about Kim using a nanny. Thanks, from a Mom who worked sixteen hour days and was sometimes seen - heaven forbid- with my nanny in off duty clothing going to an appt or something.





I mean telling someone to keep it to themselves while not keeping it to yourself...lol. 

I don't think I read anyone judging people who use nannies as much as I see some people saying it's not for them or they prefer their child to be more attached to them than their nanny. In your feelings a bit methinks


----------



## berrydiva

The sleeping in makeup comment made me chuckle. I always wondered how she takes off that warpaint seems she just sleeps in it.


----------



## saira1214

If she weren't doing what she is doing now? What exactly does she do?


----------



## Sassys

Eva1991 said:


> I'm not a parent myself but I agree 100%.  A friend of mine got a nanny immediately after giving birth to her daughter. The kid (who's now 6 or 7 yrs old) practically grew up with the nanny. One time the little girl was ill and I happened to be visiting her mother at home that day and I saw the girl running to the nanny for a hug because she wasn't feeling well. My friend didn't mind, seemed very OK with it. I found it really odd to be honest.


 
My friend had a baby a year ago (married into a family with money). Me and two other friends went to meet the baby. As we were sitting in the living room talking, this woman comes from out of nowhere, takes the baby and says "bath time". Then she bought the baby back to my friend (his mother). 30 min later the nanny come out of nowhere again and takes the baby from her arms and puts him in his swing. 45min later, she comes into the living room and announces he has to be nursed now. We all left, but once we got into the elevator, we all said at the same time "WTF was THAT"?? We had never experienced a friend who had someone take care of their child, especially when the friend was not working. I get it was her first baby and her mother lives in Florida, but it was so damn weird. 

She quit her job, but still has the nanny, and I always feel uncomfortable when I am at their house and their little boy is always with the nanny.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> My friend had a baby a year ago (married into a family with money). Me and two other friends went to meet the baby. As we were sitting in the living room talking, this woman comes from out of nowhere, takes the baby and says "bath time". Then she bought the baby back to my friend (his mother). 30 min later the nanny come out of nowhere again and takes the baby from her arms and puts him in his swing. 45min later, she comes into the living room and announces he has to be nursed now. We all left, but once we got into the elevator, we all said at the same time "WTF was THAT"?? We had never experienced a friend who had someone take care of their child, especially when the friend was not working. I get it was her first baby and her mother lives in Florida, but it was so damn weird.
> 
> She quit her job, but still has the nanny, and I always feel uncomfortable when I am at their house and their little boy is always with the nanny.



Did she get a magnum too?? (I'm kidding)


----------



## knasarae

Sleeping in her makeup... isn't that what Delta Burke's character did on Designing Women? (showing my age lol)


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Did she get a magnum too?? (I'm kidding)


 
Very funny. No, she didn't get pregnant by a drug dealer who gets high on his stuff with 7 kids. She married then got pregnant by a great guy.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Sleeping in her makeup... isn't that what Delta Burke's character did on Designing Women? (showing my age lol)



Loved Designing Women.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> Sleeping in her makeup... isn't that what Delta Burke's character did on Designing Women? (showing my age lol)


 
I had an old boss that did it. Her husband never saw her without it. She was also bipolar/crazy, so.....


----------



## dangerouscurves

You must feel so insecure to sleep in your make-up. I loooove make-up and I wear it everyday but there are times like on lazy Sundays or sleeping times when you just have to be bare-faced.


----------



## Stansy

So if she sleeps in her makeup, does she get new sheets everyday? Just wondering... Why do I even care, lol


----------



## mcb100

I don't know, but if she's always sleeping with her makeup on that signals to me that she's probably very insecure, who is afraid to let their husband (someone whose supposed to care for you reguardless, even on days when you look a mess) see them without makeup at night? It's just right before you go to bed at night, not like you're walking out in public with the paps and no makeup? 


Also, as an esthetician, sleeping with makeup on is bad for the skin. Can't really be sugarcoated any other way, and I'm sure those "magical creams" do not help the fact that she sleeps in makeup (even if the creams are good for the skin). Sorry.


----------



## Eva1991

Sleeping with make up on is never OK, IMO. Not only does it mess up the sheets, it also doesn't let the face "breathe" during the night, clogs up the pores, causes skin break outs etc. Considering her apparently non existant skincare routine, I can't imagine how Kim's face must look without all this make up on.


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> My friend had a baby a year ago (married into a family with money). Me and two other friends went to meet the baby. As we were sitting in the living room talking, this woman comes from out of nowhere, takes the baby and says "bath time". Then she bought the baby back to my friend (his mother). 30 min later the nanny come out of nowhere again and takes the baby from her arms and puts him in his swing. 45min later, she comes into the living room and announces he has to be nursed now. We all left, but once we got into the elevator, we all said at the same time "WTF was THAT"?? We had never experienced a friend who had someone take care of their child, especially when the friend was not working. I get it was her first baby and her mother lives in Florida, but it was so damn weird.
> 
> She quit her job, but still has the nanny, and I always feel uncomfortable when I am at their house and their little boy is always with the nanny.



Wow, your friend's nanny seems very bossy. Was your friend some sort of a trophy wife? Seems like she didn't know a thing about taking care of a baby.


----------



## Sassys

Eva1991 said:


> Wow, your friend's nanny seems very bossy. Was your friend some sort of a trophy wife? Seems like she didn't know a thing about taking care of a baby.


 
Not at all. She is so down to earth, we were shocked she even had a baby nurse. It's just not her character. She was not looking for a rich husband, she just happened to date one who came from a family with money and he is in real estate and his company sky rocketed. Her family is so down to earth and did not raise her to be a trophy wife. She and her mom are so close, we just assumed her mom would stay with them to help her since its their first baby. The baby nurse shocked the hell out of us.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems Halloween has arrived early for the Kardashians. 

Kim shared a sneak peek of daughter North and niece Penelope's playful Frozen costumes.

She posted a snap of the pair on Instagram on Thursday with the caption: 'Elsa & Anna in the house! #HalloweenVibes'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nelope-s-Halloween-costume.html#ixzz3pzSDadBa


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Not at all. She is so down to earth, we were shocked she even had a baby nurse. It's just not her character. She was not looking for a rich husband, she just happened to date one who came from a family with money and he is in real estate and his company sky rocketed. Her family is so down to earth *and did not raise her to be a trophy wife. *She and her mom are so close, we just assumed her mom would stay with them to help her since its their first baby. The baby nurse shocked the hell out of us.





most american women aren't!  but when you find yourself in this type of family and that is how they do things you either roll with it or make it known that this time will be different.  
that is how it was with my DH's family but thank God i had a MIL that adored me and did not impose her will on me!  she often told me that just because that was how they did things did not mean i had to also.  and that i should run my home/family the way i wanted to.


----------



## gillianna

How would Kanye even know  or care if she is wearing makeup to bed if he is not living in the same house or even sleeping with her?


----------



## Staci_W

I read an article saying Kanye's clothing line is selling out. Who the hell is buying that crap? 

Can't link from my phone.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> most american women aren't!  but when you find yourself in this type of family and that is how they do things you either roll with it or make it known that this time will be different.
> that is how it was with my DH's family but thank God i had a MIL that adored me and did not impose her will on me!  she often told me that just because that was how they did things did not mean i had to also.  and that i should run my home/family the way i wanted to.


 He came from money, but his family taught him, "this is our money". If you want this lifestyle, you work for it. Which he did. They just bought an amazing penthouse. Both parents did pay for wedding and his family did have her bridal shower at their country club (Harvard club here in NYC). Her parents paid for engagement party at a restaurant. Sweetest people ever. She is also the sweetest person I have ever met and she deserves every bit of it, but she is definitely not the type that acts like she is above all because she married into money and husband became millionaire. This is the same friend whose husband grew up with Scott Disick.


----------



## Sassys

gillianna said:


> How would Kanye even know  or care if she is wearing makeup to bed if he is not living in the same house or even sleeping with her?


 
This! Plus, Kim has gone out in public without make up tons of times. I recall she even once came out a salon, with some sort of goop still on her face.


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> It seems Halloween has arrived early for the Kardashians.
> 
> Kim shared a sneak peek of daughter North and niece Penelope's playful Frozen costumes.
> 
> She posted a snap of the pair on Instagram on Thursday with the caption: 'Elsa & Anna in the house! #HalloweenVibes'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nelope-s-Halloween-costume.html#ixzz3pzSDadBa




They are not showing North's face since she's so upset she's not dressed in her favorite blacks, grays, and neutrals.


----------



## Pursejoy9

berrydiva said:


> I mean telling someone to keep it to themselves while not keeping it to yourself...lol.
> 
> I don't think I read anyone judging people who use nannies as much as I see some people saying it's not for them or they prefer their child to be more attached to them than their nanny. In your feelings a bit methinks


No, you're wrong. Read a few posts back. Several posters complaining about women in general with nannies, like working is a luxury, and how they don't understand or approve, including complaining about personal friends. All I said, which obviously bothered you, is that we should keep the topic to Kim and not bash other women. Too much to ask? Methinks so, to paraphrase you.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

AEGIS said:


> I agree with you.  Her own mother and father made her do pap walks when she could barely walk in the freezing cold. Her mother or grandmother called the paps to make sure these pics are taken. Children are not even supposed to wear those dance shoes outside. It messes up the floors of the dance studio. But her mother has her walk outside with them on why? Bc it goes with her looks---Balmain and a tutu.
> 
> I will be VERY interested to see how North grows up.  Look at Kylie. North may be even worse if you can imagine.




Exactly! They have no concern for her wellbeing and ditto on the shoes. My daughter had to wear regular outdoor footwear to class then she changed into her dance shoes.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Maybe North IS the boss in that family. *I said no pictures* and she means it!


----------



## JessicaKate89

gillianna said:


> How would Kanye even know  or care if she is wearing makeup to bed if he is not living in the same house or even sleeping with her?




She didn't say she wears makeup to bed so her husband can't see her without makeup she said CT does.


----------



## berrydiva

Pursejoy9 said:


> No, you're wrong. Read a few posts back. Several posters complaining about women in general with nannies, like working is a luxury, and how they don't understand or approve, including complaining about personal friends. All I said, which obviously bothered you, is that we should keep the topic to Kim and not bash other women. Too much to ask? Methinks so, to paraphrase you.



I'm never bothered Felicia. It's okay to be in your feelings though.


----------



## AEGIS

Pursejoy9 said:


> Kourtney had all the kids walking in them outside too, had paps, and was dropping North from her arms while managing to ably hold her own daughter. How come no one screamed then? And btw I am not a Kim fan or supporter just sick of all the hypocrisy here. i know i will be told to leave and not  bother to read the thread.



Nonsense. People have mentioned it in the past in Kourtney's thread. I think it's strange that most celebs hide their kids and try to keep paps away from them but they do not. Kourtney is no different than her sister in terms of thirst.People have remarked on Kourts pap walks with her kids for a long time.


----------



## michie

Kim is a damned lie. She said when she was 13-14, her father had the creator of Makeup Forever show her how to properly apply makeup. She also said her father insisted she started getting facials because, if she was wearing makeup, it was important that she learn to care for her skin and her mom said the key to  flawless skin was to NOT sleep in makeup. Forget about making up her face, this bish needs to make up her damned mind.



myown said:


> i know it´s off topic,also i don´t want to sound rude;
> *North has extrem knock knees.* her legs are like a X. do you think this could be because she gets carried so often?
> and she is more jumping than walking.



I noticed that, too. Hopefully, they'll correct themselves.


----------



## Lola69

Lounorada said:


> Here's an even clearer, longer video...
> 
> I think the nanny was prob told to NOT pick up North (for the pap pics) and rushed along like that to get her away from the paps quickly.
> North looks distressed the instant she sees the paps, sound like she says 'no, no' after the no pictures bit, too.
> So sad to see her forced into this kind of life
> 
> 
> 
> Now that she's old enough to talk and express herself, I hope she speaks out like this more often in front of the cameras. Really shows what pieces of sh*t her parents are for ignoring her and repeatedly putting her in this situation when she clearly doesn't want it or feel comfortable.





Omg this video is horrifying look at the beginning. I feel so bad for her. Poor baby has no choice, but to deal with these people. Those cameras sound like gun shots. Must be scary for her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Re the film; Why is it too hard to drop her off at door and have someone take NW inside rather than parking in the furthest space away in the  parking lot?


----------



## berrydiva

Lola69 said:


> Omg this video is horrifying look at the beginning. I feel so bad for her. Poor baby has no choice, but to deal with these people. Those cameras sound like gun shots. Must be scary for her.



The cameras sound like gun shots?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

berrydiva said:


> The sleeping in makeup comment made me chuckle. I always wondered how she takes off that warpaint seems she just sleeps in it.





dangerouscurves said:


> You must feel so insecure to sleep in your make-up. I loooove make-up and I wear it everyday but there are times like on lazy Sundays or sleeping times when you just have to be bare-faced.





mcb100 said:


> I don't know, but if she's always sleeping with her makeup on that signals to me that she's probably very insecure, who is afraid to let their husband (someone whose supposed to care for you reguardless, even on days when you look a mess) see them without makeup at night? It's just right before you go to bed at night, not like you're walking out in public with the paps and no makeup?
> 
> 
> Also, as an esthetician, sleeping with makeup on is bad for the skin. Can't really be sugarcoated any other way, and I'm sure those "magical creams" do not help the fact that she sleeps in makeup (even if the creams are good for the skin). Sorry.



God, I couldn't imagine sleeping in my makeup, and I wear similar makeup that Kim wears, probably just as heavy, just real-life friendly, like less bronzer and contour. Anyways, my skin always feels pretty icky after coming home from work, I can't wait to wash my face and use my Clarisonic. 

I find it to be so weird when people will sleep in their makeup because they don't want to do it tomorrow. My skin literally feels so gross if I don't wash it in the morning. But people do that a lot apparently! I work in Cosmetics currently, and I don't do makeup for customers very much, but I've heard from a few colleagues that some will come in to get their makeup done for the next day, they were baffled too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm a skin care freak and there is NO WAY in hell I'd ever sleep in my makeup. Not happening. So bad for your skin and aging.


----------



## myown

Staci_W said:


> I read an article saying Kanye's clothing line is selling out. Who the hell is buying that crap?
> 
> Can't link from my phone.



i just got a net a porter newsletter saying it´s available now

edit: mytheresa, not net a porter. my bad, sorry


----------



## Eva1991

LouboutinHottie said:


> God, I couldn't imagine sleeping in my makeup, and I wear similar makeup that Kim wears, probably just as heavy, just real-life friendly, like less bronzer and contour. Anyways, my skin always feels pretty icky after coming home from work, I can't wait to wash my face and use my Clarisonic.
> 
> I find it to be so weird when people will sleep in their makeup because they don't want to do it tomorrow. My skin literally feels so gross if I don't wash it in the morning. But people do that a lot apparently! I work in Cosmetics currently, and I don't do makeup for customers very much, but I've heard from a few colleagues that* some will come in to get their makeup done for the next day*, they were baffled too.



:weird::weird::weird:

Apart from the fact that sleeping with make up on is bad for the skin, how do they manage to keep the make up intact til the next morning?


----------



## queen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm a skin care freak and there is NO WAY in hell I'd ever sleep in my makeup. Not happening. So bad for your skin and aging.


Question, I understand that this is very bad for the skin.  Totally agree.  But how does it cause aging?


----------



## myown

Maybe she simply watched too much Beverly Hills 90210. They all woke up with perfect hair and makeup


----------



## FreeSpirit71

queen said:


> Question, I understand that this is very bad for the skin.  Totally agree.  But how does it cause aging?



It stretches out your pores and since your skin collagen levels decline as you age, your pores won't bounce back to their original size as easily.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Gawd I love Ellen!



*Ellen DeGeneres Introduces Her Audience to Secret Kardashian Sister "Karla"*



http://www.eonline.com/news/711661/...m_campaign=twitterfeed_celebrities_topstories


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Gawd I love Ellen!
> 
> *Ellen DeGeneres Introduces Her Audience to Secret Kardashian Sister "Karla"*
> http://www.eonline.com/news/711661/...m_campaign=twitterfeed_celebrities_topstories



This was funny!


----------



## kcf68

Omg little North is a Cutie! " No picture"  sorry but good luck with that lil one!   Your Mama loves pictures!


----------



## Ladybug09

encore hermes said:


> re the film; why is it too hard to drop her off at door and have someone take nw inside rather than parking in the furthest space away in the  parking lot?


exactly!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Eva1991 said:


> :weird::weird::weird:
> 
> Apart from the fact that sleeping with make up on is bad for the skin, how do they manage to keep the make up intact til the next morning?




I don't know! There sure is a lot of silly people out there lol....


----------



## JessicaKate89

Eva1991 said:


> :weird::weird::weird:
> 
> Apart from the fact that sleeping with make up on is bad for the skin, how do they manage to keep the make up intact til the next morning?




Having come home drunk and not be stuffed taking my makeup off before falling asleep I assure you it's possible. If you've applied it correctly and don't sleep on your face/side!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I couldn't imagine sleeping in my makeup to not have to do it the next day. There have been times when I didn't wash it off at night, and it looked like crap the next day!!

And to do it so your husband never sees you without it? I wouldn't want that pressure.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Lola69 said:


> Omg this video is horrifying look at the beginning. I feel so bad for her. Poor baby has no choice, but to deal with these people. Those cameras sound like gun shots. Must be scary for her.


I don't feel sorry for them. Not the kids either. They all have their lives made for them financially for doing nothing and can choose to take advantage of it by getting a education and travelling. That they choose not to is their choice. Time will tell what high class profession the kids take up. Like posing, acting, instagramming. Of course the kids have no choice, they were born into it, but is it worse than what a lot of kids are born into? And let's not let Kim take all the heat. Kourtney is atrocious with pimpimg out her kids and North, and so are many stars.


----------



## Lola69

Pursejoy9 said:


> I don't feel sorry for them. Not the kids either. They all have their lives made for them financially for doing nothing and can choose to take advantage of it by getting a education and travelling. That they choose not to is their choice. Time will tell what high class profession the kids take up. Like posing, acting, instagramming. Of course the kids have no choice, they were born into it, but is it worse than what a lot of kids are born into? And let's not let Kim take all the heat. Kourtney is atrocious with pimpimg out her kids and North, and so are many stars.




You totally missed the point of my post. Do you seriously think it's ok for a child to go through that because she is rich and her mother has no talent?? And who said anything about Kourtney? She's another one in a whole different thread. They have made a business out of no talent they're genius. People hate them and they become richer. They're not crying about it. I just don't like how the kids have to suffer. I do feel bad for them so what?? This is why I hardly don't post on these threads the HATE is real.


----------



## AshTx.1

JessicaKate89 said:


> Having come home drunk and not be stuffed taking my makeup off before falling asleep I assure you it's possible. If you've applied it correctly and don't sleep on your face/side!



Dude kudos to you. When I have come home drunk in my makeup before it ends up completely smudged and looks horrible the next morning. But I do sleep on my tummy so maybe that's why.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lola69 said:


> You totally missed the point of my post. Do you seriously think it's ok for a child to go through that because she is rich and her mother has no talent?? And who said anything about Kourtney? She's another one in a whole different thread. They have made a business out of no talent they're genius. People hate them and they become richer. They're not crying about it. I just don't like how the kids have to suffer. I do feel bad for them so what?? This is why I hardly don't post on these threads the HATE is real.



I agree with you because I feel sorry for the kids too. They didn't ask for this. It's obvious it distresses North, unlike Mason who seems to not have a care in the world. Kim could put a stop to it if she wanted to.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Lola69 said:


> You totally missed the point of my post. Do you seriously think it's ok for a child to go through that because she is rich and her mother has no talent?? And who said anything about Kourtney? She's another one in a whole different thread. They have made a business out of no talent they're genius. People hate them and they become richer. They're not crying about it. I just don't like how the kids have to suffer. I do feel bad for them so what?? This is why I hardly don't post on these threads the HATE is real.


No one said anything about hate or hating you. The overdrama is crazy. I was simply saying ai dont feel bad for them and why.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jikena said:


> Omg guys
> 
> I'm a Sims player and I just found those videos : The Kardashians Spoof
> The first one : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T70eSSV7dZs
> It's KUWTK but making fun of them and it's using The Sims 2 game.
> 
> EDIT :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cht1H09HAqo
> Kris : "you gotta stop taking my earrings"
> Bruce : "they look better on me than on you"
> 
> The voices are so well made.



These are hilarious!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Lol. Why anyone would want to be them, even as a joke is beyond me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Woodland Hills, California. (October 30)


----------



## starsandbucks

I remember way back when Gwyneth had one of her babies she purposely wore the same clothes in public for several days in a row so the paparazzi would be less interested in her/pics of her would be less valuable. All of Kim's clothes seriously look so exactly the same to me at this point that if I thought she were savvy enough I might think she was employing the same technique...except LOL at Kim trying to dissuade the paps.


----------



## katiel00

Still hasn't learnt from the first time [emoji15]


----------



## LouboutinHottie

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I couldn't imagine sleeping in my makeup to not have to do it the next day. There have been times when I didn't wash it off at night, and it looked like crap the next day!!
> 
> And to do it so your husband never sees you without it? I wouldn't want that pressure.



I think your skin would look way better too if you didn't! I break out anytime that I'm too stressed/lazy to wash it off and do my skin care routine. So someone might be insecure about people seeing them without makeup, but if they don't ever let their skin breathe then they will always look bad without makeup! 

I'm telling you, I love wearing and applying heavier coverage foundation, concealer and experimenting with different highlighters and bronzer and such, but I really look forward to my days off when I don't have to wear any makeup LOL. And on the 2nd day my skin looks better than the first from letting it breathe.

No kidding about the pressure part though.... sometimes you want more to a relationship than just vanity


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Woodland Hills, California. (October 30)



I like this, minus the horrible sandals. I love that shade of grey. Not saying it looks good on her though.


----------



## Encore Hermes

None of it good but omg her azz looks like it ends up between her wrist and elbow


----------



## White Orchid

I would pay to see someone rip those bloody coats off her and reveal her backside.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LEATHERFACE said:


> Are you wishing, harm against a pregnant woman? Gross



yes we are


----------



## LouboutinHottie

kidding lol......


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LEATHERFACE said:


> Didn't you read the forum rules? You should get banned. And Publicly flogged. For wishing that. What if someone said that about your mother?



Okay great. I think you missed the point. Moving on.


----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## chloebagfreak

Ha ha... Kanye must have gotten an idea for his new video from his wife.

From the Daily Fail-
"The song is obviously not one for a family Halloween party, with the 34-year-old rapping, 'I use your face as a urinal/ then do the same at your funeral' as trippy dark guitar riffs provide the brooding musical backdrop. "


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...new-menacing-P-Grave-video.html#ixzz3q7YYtSr5 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Unreal that the media would stoop so low. 
*

*Billboard Blasted on Social Media for Sexualizing Kanye Wests Daughter North*
















*billboard* &#8207;@*billboard*  19h19 hours ago
We apologize for the tweet involving North West. The caption was about her comments to paparazzi. The suggestion some see was not intended.​


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I would pay to see someone rip those bloody coats off her and reveal her backside.





lawd no!!!!   nobody wants to see that mess!!!


----------



## JessicaKate89

AshTx.1 said:


> Dude kudos to you. When I have come home drunk in my makeup before it ends up completely smudged and looks horrible the next morning. But I do sleep on my tummy so maybe that's why.




Lol I remember when I was younger I had just woken up from one of these nights and my sister came over and asked me if I'd just had my makeup done [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I would pay to see someone rip those bloody coats off her and reveal her backside.


----------



## lizmil

I don't see how removing her coat even ripping it off harms her. Taking off the a garment she isn't wearing would be pretty easy.. She never has her arms in the costs, just draped over her shoulders, "flick" and it's off.


----------



## myown

^someone should sue the wind if the coat gets blown away


----------



## Brandless

Has anyone seen this yet?


----------



## AEGIS

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Unreal that the media would stoop so low.
> *
> 
> *Billboard Blasted on Social Media for Sexualizing Kanye Wests Daughter North*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *billboard* &#8207;@*billboard*  19h19 hours ago
> We apologize for the tweet involving North West. The caption was about her comments to paparazzi. The suggestion some see was not intended.​



that's awful...what's even worst is that Kanye has sexualized her as well. i hope she becomes a devout nun


----------



## Lounorada

myown said:


> ^someone should sue the wind if the coat gets blown away


 
 Exactly! 

Anyway, she never puts her arms in the sleeves, so all that would be needed is someone to surprise her with a wind machine and off blows the coat.


----------



## Tivo

There is no bottom for these K's. Everything is on the table to pay for their fame


----------



## pursegrl12

White Orchid said:


> I would pay to see someone rip those bloody coats off her and reveal her backside.




How much $$$ are we talking about??


----------



## pursegrl12

LouboutinHottie said:


> yes we are




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Please behave :ninja:



pursegrl12 said:


> How much $$$ are we talking about??


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> None of it good but omg her azz looks like it ends up between her wrist and elbow



OMG! Her a$$ ends at least 6inches down her thigh!!!


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> I would pay to see someone rip those bloody coats off her and reveal her backside.



Me too x 1,000!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> lawd no!!!!   nobody wants to see that mess!!!



I do!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

I guess Kim is poking fun of herself by dressing up as herself from the 2013 Met Ball for Halloween.


*kimkardashian* Still fits...






kimkardashian I think I nailed the Kim K costume!






via instagram


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

If that's her costume-- at least she's got a good sense of humor lol


----------



## kirsten

Of course she would dress up as herself. Good god.


----------



## YSoLovely

Still as fug as the first time and it looks like it doesn't close in the back or something... something's off.


----------



## White Orchid

mindy621_xoxo said:


> If that's her costume-- at least she's got a good sense of humor lol



Nah, just proves that woman is devoid of imagination.


----------



## White Orchid

And you don't have to look too hard to see all the Photoshopping that's been done.  And quite poorly too I might add.


----------



## Queenpixie

^^

her face looked better at the met tbh...

doing the same makeup + hairstyle and wearing the same dress just shows how much her face changes YEARLY!!


----------



## myown

kirsten said:


> Of course she would dress up as herself. Good god.



full of herself


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## Eva1991

myown said:


> ^someone should sue the wind if the coat gets blown away



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> And you don't have to look too hard to see all the Photoshopping that's been done. And quite poorly too I might add.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Lounorada

Her mouth looks really creepy the way it curls up in the corners :weird:
Well actually, her whole pastic face looks creepy...


----------



## bagsforme

What?  She dressed as herself?  Thats the dumbest most self absorbed thing.  Wait I forgot, its Kim we're talking about.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Her mouth looks really creepy the way it curls up in the corners :weird:



She paid for it to turn up at the corners. We see a lot of that in Hollywood, don't we.


----------



## AEGIS

her sense of hubris is astounding


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I bet when she was getting all those fat injections she never dreamed her a** would end up down around her knees! That's probably why she hates being pregnant because there's nothing she can do about it right now. I bet the first thing she does after her delivery is have that stuff removed!


----------



## baglover1973

myown said:


> full of herself



+100,000,000


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh the kouch dress! Such a milestone moment in pop kulture history that it's worth redoing for halloween! Good one Kanye!


----------



## pukasonqo

didn't people had a laugh the first time around? oh well, anything to remain in the news


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Lol I just thought that with her Halloween costume, she was making fun of herself (due to the backlash she received for the Mrs. Doubtfire dress)... [emoji1][emoji1] I didn't get the self absorbed vibe. LOL that's why my original comment was that she has a good sense of humor for that "costume."


----------



## pukasonqo

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Lol I just thought that with her Halloween costume, she was making fun of herself (due to the backlash she received for the Mrs. Doubtfire dress)... [emoji1][emoji1] I didn't get the self absorbed vibe. LOL that's why my original comment was that she has a good sense of humor for that "costume."




maybe i am too jaded when it comes to kimbo and the kartrashians...


----------



## myown

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Lol I just thought that with her Halloween costume, she was making fun of herself (due to the backlash she received for the Mrs. Doubtfire dress)... [emoji1][emoji1] I didn't get the self absorbed vibe. LOL that's why my original comment was that she has a good sense of humor for that "costume."



I just thought about that. 
if someone doesn't like to dress up and gets asks what they dressed up for they prob respond "as myself", too.


----------



## Sassys

Kim is the Queen of lies and posting old pics she claim is new. How do you all know that was her Halloween costume and not an old pic from the Met Gala.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Kim is the Queen of lies and posting old pics she claim is new. How do you all know that was her Halloween costume and not an old pic from the Met Gala.



So true.


----------



## Wildflower22

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Lol I just thought that with her Halloween costume, she was making fun of herself (due to the backlash she received for the Mrs. Doubtfire dress)... [emoji1][emoji1] I didn't get the self absorbed vibe. LOL that's why my original comment was that she has a good sense of humor for that "costume."




Normally, I would agree with you. That would be clever and funny. However, I don't think Kim is one to have that kind of sense of humor, neither Kanye, and we all know he is pulling the strings of what she wears. 

It's possible someone gave her the idea to do that and she is going along with it to make her look like she has a sense of humor.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Kim is the Queen of lies and posting old pics she claim is new. How do you all know that was her Halloween costume and not an old pic from the Met Gala.



That makes a lot of sense, esp since she is so late in her pregnancy, I'm not sure she (EVEN SHE) is interested in photo shoots.


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> Still as fug as the first time and it looks like it doesn't close in the back or something... something's off.





White Orchid said:


> And you don't have to look too hard to see all the Photoshopping that's been done.  And quite poorly too I might add.


LOTS!

She even made her feet and legs and ankles smaller in the pic.


----------



## Teemu

Was this posted? How could anyone live in this place?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...o-Silvestrin-designed-New-York-City-loft.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

Teemu said:


> Was this posted? How could anyone live in this place?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...o-Silvestrin-designed-New-York-City-loft.html



Looks like a mausoleum.


----------



## Oryx816

I thought the kitchen/bar unit was the sarcophagus in which he sleeps.

I shudder at the thought of North's room--is that slab of limestone her bed?

He and Kim are so pretentious.


----------



## Teemu

Encore Hermes said:


> Looks like a mausoleum.




With all his money to have lovely homes, he buys stones.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian had fun at her surprise birthday bash to celebrate turning 35-years-old in late October.

And on Monday the E! queen shared a behind-the scenes look at the party on her website kimkardashianwest.com.

The pregnant Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked at ease in a rare unguarded afternoon as she played with daughter North, aged two, glowed next to husband Kanye West, and even indulged in a churro.

Also on Monday, Kim shared a look at her birthday brunch.

The daughter of Kris Jenner, 59, did something very different by inviting some of her favorite social media followers to the Four Seasons Westlake Village Hotel for a gourmet lunch complete with goody bags.

The beauty was also seen playing with her daughter. And, surprisingly, Kanye dropped by.

Kim was dressed elegantly in a low-cut black dress and coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-played-North-ate-churros.html#ixzz3qO2XoKH2


----------



## michie

She never reads "mom" to me. It'll be interesting to see her interact with her son because she still looks like North is a foreign being to her, IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

Proud mom Kim Kardashian frequently takes to her social media accounts to show off her stylish, two-year-old daughter North West.

And on Monday the 35-year-old shared another sweet snap of the little girl, this time in a Halloween costume as she was joined by her three-year-old cousin Penelope Disick and a friend.

North looked ready to head out for Trick-or-Treating in a sparkly, red and black Ladybug ensemble as she could be seen walking away from the camera in the photo. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ughter-North-West-lady-bug.html#ixzz3qOS4ZQbi


----------



## bisousx

OMG @ North's little Chanel espadrilles. I can't even. 

That child is going to be a nightmare when she grows up.


----------



## New-New

bisousx said:


> OMG @ North's little Chanel espadrilles. I can't even.
> 
> That child is going to be a nightmare when she grows up.



they're so adorable and obnoxious at like the same time lol


----------



## bisousx

New-New said:


> they're so adorable and obnoxious at like the same time lol



Right???


----------



## AEGIS

Teemu said:


> Was this posted? How could anyone live in this place?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...o-Silvestrin-designed-New-York-City-loft.html



Why does Kendall stay here when she''s in NY?


----------



## AEGIS

Teemu said:


> Was this posted? How could anyone live in this place?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...o-Silvestrin-designed-New-York-City-loft.html



Why does Kendall stay here when she's in NY?


----------



## AEGIS

bisousx said:


> OMG @ North's little Chanel espadrilles. I can't even.
> 
> That child is going to be a nightmare when she grows up.





New-New said:


> they're so adorable and obnoxious at like the same time lol



well they're not real so it's not THAT bad


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnant Kim Kardashian and husband Kanye West had a low-key double date with Kris Jenner and her toyboy Corey Gamble in Brentwood Sunday night.

Amazingly, the expecting 35-year-old finally ditched her signature high heels and instead slid her swollen feet into $300 Givenchy logo rubber sandals.

The 5ft 3in reality star paired her shower shoes with a clingy tank dress, which hugged her prominent baby bump, and she wore sunglasses with her maxi-jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Kris-Jenner-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3qOeRLoCP


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> I thought the kitchen/bar unit was the sarcophagus in which he sleeps.
> 
> I shudder at the thought of North's room--is that slab of limestone her bed?
> 
> He and Kim are so pretentious.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the thought of him sleeping in a sarcophagus!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bisousx said:


> OMG @ North's little Chanel espadrilles. I can't even.
> 
> That child is going to be a nightmare when she grows up.



I agree! Probably even more than how Kylie has turned out. I hope North becomes a rebel and becomes a nun or a doctor or something, lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree! Probably even more than how Kylie has turned out. I hope North becomes a rebel and becomes a nun or a doctor or something, lol.




Collective prayers, y'all!


----------



## White Orchid

You can clearly see her real hair protruding from her pony-tail snd it shows how truly thinning it is.  How scary.  And to think most women's hair gets thinner as they age - what will happen with hers???


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> You can clearly see her real hair protruding from her pony-tail snd it shows how truly thinning it is.  How scary.  And to think most women's hair gets thinner as they age - what will happen with hers???



She hardly has any real hair! And these middle parting painted wigs look so unnatural.


----------



## White Orchid

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree! Probably even more than how Kylie has turned out. I hope North becomes a rebel and becomes a nun or a doctor or something, lol.



I wish!  Sadly she has no positive role models to look up to or aspire to be so I think she'll be just like her Mother, changing her natural features (hair, nose, skin colour) as soon as the narcissism sets in.  I hope I'm wrong though. I feel for this child.


----------



## White Orchid

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She hardly has any real hair! And these middle parting painted wigs look so unnatural.



She has a few strands left, lol.  Perhaps you can sell her some of yours??  At an exorbitant price though


----------



## Stansy

White Orchid said:


> You can clearly see her real hair protruding from her pony-tail snd it shows how truly thinning it is.  How scary.  And to think most women's hair gets thinner as they age - what will happen with hers???



Plus: with the hormonal change after giving birth she will lose even more hair.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> She has a few strands left, lol.  Perhaps you can sell her some of yours??  At an exorbitant price though



Would love to  I usually donate my hair when I cut it but to Kimbo, I'd rather sell it for a price, a high one, lol


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> she never reads "mom" to me. It'll be interesting to see her interact with her son because she still looks like north is a foreign being to her, imo.


 
+1


----------



## Lounorada

bisousx said:


> *OMG @ North's little Chanel espadrilles.* I can't even.
> 
> That child is going to be a nightmare when she grows up.


They not really Chanel, they're fakes just like those fake Valentino rockstud shoes for kids.


----------



## ByeKitty

How did you guys notice Kim's hair in that picture? All I saw was Kanye's ashy elbow!


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> How did you guys notice Kim's hair in that picture? All I saw was Kanye's ashy elbow!



his elbow is like a beacon


----------



## Queenpixie

watched this video which got viral..

reminds me of the kardashians (especially the jenners) , which I think if they saw, they might actually reevaluate their life 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyI2Sugw6Yc


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> You can clearly see her real hair protruding from her pony-tail snd it shows how truly thinning it is.  How scary.  And to think most women's hair gets thinner as they age - what will happen with hers???




It's one of my nightmares (shivers).


----------



## Livia1

Queenpixie said:


> watched this video which got viral..
> 
> reminds me of the kardashians (especially the jenners) , which I think if they saw, they might actually reevaluate their life
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyI2Sugw6Yc




I've seen this so many places now and seriously, she starts out with "this is my last ever post" ... then ends with a link to her new website


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> She never reads "mom" to me. It'll be interesting to see her interact with her son because she still looks like North is a foreign being to her, IMO.





ITA!!!  it will be worse with her son though.  she barely knows what to do with a little girl - a little boy will be like an alien to her!!  when she sees him that is - kanye will be in charge of his mini-me and of course that will be just fine with her!


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!  it will be worse with her son though.  she barely knows what to do with a little girl - a little boy will be like an alien to her!!  when she sees him that is - kanye will be in charge of his mini-me and of course that will be just fine with her!


I don't think so, though. That's why I can't wait to see it. I think Kim is drawn more to boys because they're not a threat to her looks. I think she's going to be a doting mom and I can't wait to hear the interviews of her saying, "Boys love their mamas!" 

Ofcourse, it could go the other way and she treat him just like North, but I doubt it. She was very hands on with Mason, compared to North.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> I don't think so, though. That's why I can't wait to see it. I think Kim is drawn more to boys because they're not a threat to her looks. I think she's going to be a doting mom and I can't wait to hear the interviews of her saying, "Boys love their mamas!"
> 
> Ofcourse, it could go the other way and she treat him just like North, but I doubt it. She was very hands on with Mason, compared to North.





i know how that is - i have two boys and i can totally relate to them!  i would be so terrified of a little girl and all that comes with that!   people ask me all the time "don't you want a little girl??" and i can't say NO fast enough!  i love having boys so maybe we would see a different kim if she had a son.  stranger things do happen!


----------



## michie

But, I'm sure you're not a narcissist, either.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> But, I'm sure you're not a narcissist, either.





   no i have never been called that!!  even with a daughter i would never see her as my competition.


----------



## berrydiva

Her baby belly looks like it's getting lower. When is she supposed to be due, December?


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> I don't think so, though. That's why I can't wait to see it. I think Kim is drawn more to boys because they're not a threat to her looks. I think she's going to be a doting mom and I can't wait to hear the interviews of her saying, "Boys love their mamas!"
> 
> Ofcourse, it could go the other way and she treat him just like North, but I doubt it. She was very hands on with Mason, compared to North.


 
This!


----------



## janie2002

Lounorada said:


> They not really Chanel, they're fakes just like those fake Valentino rockstud shoes for kids.


Chanel DOES make childrens espadrilles. Kim is much to vain to put her kids in knock offs or "inspired"


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnant Kim Kardashian joined her family for sister Kendall Jenner's 20th birthday celebrations on Monday night, ahead of the big day on Tuesday. 

The 35-year-old, who is due to give birth to her second child in December, looked incredible at the trendy hotspot, The Nice Guy, in Hollywood.

Dressed head to toe in sequins, the raven-haired beauty wore a high-necked black form-fitting dress, which fell down to the calf.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-dress-Kendall-s-birthday.html#ixzz3qSEcnTov


----------



## Lounorada

janie2002 said:


> Chanel DOES make childrens espadrilles. Kim is much to vain to put her kids in knock offs or "inspired"


 
Well then, she must be too narcissistic and desperate to let people think her child could wear anything but designer clothes because they are fakes. Chanel do not make those espadrilles for children, I have a friend who works for Chanel and she confirmed that.


----------



## berrydiva

janie2002 said:


> Chanel DOES make childrens espadrilles. Kim is much to vain to put her kids in knock offs or "inspired"



Chillleeee if there's one thing we don't do on here is question Lou's incredible mental fashion encyclopedia...not unless you want folk coming for you.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Well then, she must be too narcissistic and desperate to let people think her child could wear anything but designer clothes because they are fakes. Chanel do not make those espadrilles for children, I have a friend who works for Chanel and she confirmed that.




You know I would never, ever doubt you Lou... but Balmain doesn't make baby clothes either... :ninja:


----------



## redney

YSoLovely said:


> You know I would never, ever doubt you Lou... but Balmain doesn't make baby clothes either... :ninja:



Unless Kanye's boo makes 'em special for North.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> You know I would never, ever doubt you Lou... but Balmain doesn't make baby clothes either... :ninja:


 
 The Balmain blazers for North are obviously real and a custom creation by Olivier for his stupid obsession with the K's. 
Notice all the different custom baby designer stuff Kim was sent for North, she posted on social media (to advertise and boast about it)... everything except for those 'Chanel' espadrilles because she knows damn well they as fake as her behind...


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Chillleeee if there's one thing* we don't do on here is question Lou's incredible mental fashion encyclopedia.*..not unless you want folk coming for you.





AMEN!!  if she says it - believe it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> Pregnant Kim Kardashian joined her family for sister Kendall Jenner's 20th birthday celebrations on Monday night, ahead of the big day on Tuesday.
> 
> The 35-year-old, who is due to give birth to her second child in December, looked incredible at the trendy hotspot, The Nice Guy, in Hollywood.
> 
> Dressed head to toe in sequins, the raven-haired beauty wore a high-necked black form-fitting dress, which fell down to the calf.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-dress-Kendall-s-birthday.html#ixzz3qSEcnTov



The last pic screams so fake and-for-the-cameras. But then everything they do is for the cameras anyway.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Chillleeee if there's one thing we don't do on here is question Lou's incredible mental fashion encyclopedia...not unless you want folk coming for you.


 
:giggles:


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> It's one of my nightmares (shivers).



I know man lol.  My hair is one of the few things I pride myself on even though most don't even get to see it lol.  But I love my hair


----------



## White Orchid

Maaaaan, this bish can even spot the fakes.  Can't we give her some kind of award or something?!



Lounorada said:


> The Balmain blazers for North are obviously real and a custom creation by Olivier for his stupid obsession with the K's.
> Notice all the different custom baby designer stuff Kim was sent for North, she posted on social media (to advertise and boast about it)... everything except for those 'Chanel' espadrilles because she knows damn well they as fake as her behind...


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> The Balmain blazers for North are obviously real and a custom creation by Olivier for his stupid obsession with the K's.
> Notice all the different custom baby designer stuff Kim was sent for North, she posted on social media (to advertise and boast about it)... everything except for those 'Chanel' espadrilles because she knows damn well they as fake as her behind...


----------



## morgan20

Slightly off topic but I need to post gifs on my IPad.  I have asked before but not been successful....okay Lounorada I think that's another one of your amazing talents [emoji16]


----------



## morgan20

YSoLovely said:


>




OMFG this gif


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


>


 

Stealing this gif!


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Slightly off topic but I need to post gifs on my IPad.  I have asked before but not been successful....okay Lounorada I think that's another one of your amazing talents [emoji16]


 
I'll PM you!


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> I'll PM you!




Thanks [emoji16]


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


>






lawd!!!!   i love this!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Chillleeee if there's one thing we don't do on here is question Lou's incredible mental fashion encyclopedia...not unless you want folk coming for you.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

YSoLovely said:


>




this minion looks like a yellow version of yeezy


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Chillleeee if there's one thing we don't do on here is question Lou's incredible mental fashion encyclopedia...not unless you want folk coming for you.



Amen!!!




janie2002 said:


> Chanel DOES make childrens espadrilles. Kim is much to vain to put her kids in knock offs or "inspired"


----------



## LouboutinHottie

YSoLovely said:


> You know I would never, ever doubt you Lou... but Balmain doesn't make baby clothes either... :ninja:





Lounorada said:


> Well then, she must be too narcissistic and desperate to let people think her child could wear anything but designer clothes because they are fakes. Chanel do not make those espadrilles for children, I have a friend who works for Chanel and she confirmed that.



What if they're custom made? That Balmain jacket was, but I've never bought Chanel so I can't tell if they are real or not.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Pregnant Kim Kardashian joined her family for sister Kendall Jenner's 20th birthday celebrations on Monday night, ahead of the big day on Tuesday.
> 
> The 35-year-old, who is due to give birth to her second child in December, looked incredible at the trendy hotspot, The Nice Guy, in Hollywood.
> 
> Dressed head to toe in sequins, the raven-haired beauty wore a high-necked black form-fitting dress, which fell down to the calf.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-dress-Kendall-s-birthday.html#ixzz3qSEcnTov



Her ring looks nice....that's all I got.


----------



## glamourous1098

LouboutinHottie said:


> What if they're custom made? That Balmain jacket was, but I've never bought Chanel so I can't tell if they are real or not.



I doubt Karl is giving the Kardashians custom Chanel baby shoes.  I also don't think Karl likes babies, so maybe that's it?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

glamourous1098 said:


> I doubt Karl is giving the Kardashians custom Chanel baby shoes.  I also don't think Karl likes babies, so maybe that's it?



Never assume!


----------



## AEGIS

janie2002 said:


> Chanel DOES make childrens espadrilles. Kim is much to vain to put her kids in knock offs or "inspired"




No they do not. ALL of the Chanel ones are fake fake fake shoes. Not many high end brands make shoes for children.

Kim isn't that vain. You've seen that butt and that disappearing hands Givenchy dress and her sausage feet


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.vogue.com/13366835/kim-kardashian-app-karl-lagerfeld/

*Karl Lagerfeld Is the New Star Avatar of Kim Kardashians Mobile Game*

With his trademark white ponytail, starched collars, and sunglasses, Karl Lagerfeld is one of the most recognizable people in fashion and one of the most caricaturedhes been transformed into everything from a Simpsons character to a Tokidoki figurine to a fashion-forward parody of the classic childrens book character Waldo in Wheres Karl? most recently. And now the designer is to have his very own avatar and virtual Paris boutique on the game Kim Kardashian: Hollywood, an iPhone and iPad app by Glu Mobile, that currently has more than 30 million active users. Kims contribution to beauty and fashionand what made her such an iconis the fact that you dont have to be super slim and very tall to be beautiful, says Lagerfeld. Others tried, but she succeeded in giving other girls like herself confidence. And I admire her for that.

Lagerfeld will be in good company in Kardashians virtual world, joining fashion editors André Leon Talley and Anna Dello Russo in helping players to follow in the reality stars footsteps and jump from the E-list to the A-list by completing a series of tasks, such as taking meetings with agents, modeling gigs, and attending parties. Karl Lagerfeld is such an icon and Ive been lucky enough to work with him several times over the years, Kardashian says of the partnership, which will also feature shoppable pieces from Lagerfelds eponymous label, including the Sam Masculine coat from Fall 2015 that she wears in the game.

Lagerfeld and his team were heavily involved in the development of every aspect of the project from Karls avatar (who wears three different looks complete with tie pins and fingerless gloves); the outfits worn by the in-game characters (including Kendall Jenner who first introduces us to Karl); and the Karl-branded items that exist in game. The Chanel and Fendi designer will even dole out advice on how to launch a clothing line to your avatar, whom you can style head-to-toe in the label if you have earned enough of the K-star virtual currency from your virtual modeling and acting work or buy them with real money.

And if you like the way your avatar looks in that Daisy Kool lace skirt or Suzie Little boucle jacket, Lagerfeld just launched his global e-commerce store Karl.com over the weekend, so you can splash out on the real thing without ever looking up from your phone.


----------



## Oryx816

Kims contribution to beauty and fashionand what made her such an iconis the fact that you dont have to be super slim and very tall to be beautiful, says Lagerfeld. Others tried, but she succeeded in giving other girls like herself confidence. And I admire her for that.


A sly, but well crafted burn, Karl.  Basically he is saying she is short and fat.  He admires Kim for being a beautiful Hobbit!  She succeeded in making Hobbits feel good about themselves.  I love it!  Notice he has Kendall (super slim and tall) but he doesn't have her on his runway, does he?  That must eat her alive.

Uh, I am not familiar with this game but is that supposed to be Kim?  That avatar in no way reflects her colossal, deformed a$$.  I thought she was so proud of her "curves" and "assets", why not depict herself realistically instead of how she imagines in her mind and via photoshop.  Then she would be doing something for "curvy" girls.


----------



## Sasha2012

Oryx816 said:


> &#8220;Kim&#8217;s contribution to beauty and fashion&#8212;and what made her such an icon&#8212;is the fact that you don&#8217;t have to be super slim and very tall to be beautiful,&#8221; says Lagerfeld. &#8220;Others tried, but she succeeded in giving other girls like herself confidence. And I admire her for that.&#8221;
> 
> 
> A sly, but well crafted burn, Karl.  Basically he is saying she is short and fat.  He admires Kim for being a beautiful Hobbit!  She succeeded in making Hobbits feel good about themselves.  I love it!  Notice he has Kendall (super slim and tall) but he doesn't have her on his runway, does he?  That must eat her alive.
> 
> Uh, I am not familiar with this game but is that supposed to be Kim?  That avatar in no way reflects her colossal, deformed a$$.  I thought she was so proud of her "curves" and "assets", why not depict herself realistically instead of how she imagines in her mind and via photoshop.  Then she would be doing something for "curvy" girls.



If Karl wanted to burn Kim he'd say it directly, not slyly then help contribute to her game. Remember when he said he didn't like Pippa Middleton's face and she should only show her back? Or when he said Adele was "a little too fat." ... now those were burns.


----------



## Encore Hermes

He gets paid for being on her app right?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Pregnant Kim Kardashian joined her family for sister Kendall Jenner's 20th birthday celebrations on Monday night, ahead of the big day on Tuesday.
> 
> The 35-year-old, who is due to give birth to her second child in December, looked incredible at the trendy hotspot, The Nice Guy, in Hollywood.
> 
> Dressed head to toe in sequins, the raven-haired beauty wore a high-necked black form-fitting dress, which fell down to the calf.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-dress-Kendall-s-birthday.html#ixzz3qSEcnTov



Ugh - what fools! Love the shot where Jonathan seems to be looking oddly at Kim's wacky  faux w/ real hair poking thru pony tail . Priceless.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.vogue.com/13366835/kim-kardashian-app-karl-lagerfeld/
> 
> 
> 
> *Karl Lagerfeld Is the New Star Avatar of Kim Kardashians Mobile Game*
> 
> 
> 
> With his trademark white ponytail, starched collars, and sunglasses, Karl Lagerfeld is one of the most recognizable people in fashion and one of the most caricaturedhes been transformed into everything from a Simpsons character to a Tokidoki figurine to a fashion-forward parody of the classic childrens book character Waldo in Wheres Karl? most recently. And now the designer is to have his very own avatar and virtual Paris boutique on the game Kim Kardashian: Hollywood, an iPhone and iPad app by Glu Mobile, that currently has more than 30 million active users. Kims contribution to beauty and fashionand what made her such an iconis the fact that you dont have to be super slim and very tall to be beautiful, says Lagerfeld. Others tried, but she succeeded in giving other girls like herself confidence. And I admire her for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld will be in good company in Kardashians virtual world, joining fashion editors André Leon Talley and Anna Dello Russo in helping players to follow in the reality stars footsteps and jump from the E-list to the A-list by completing a series of tasks, such as taking meetings with agents, modeling gigs, and attending parties. Karl Lagerfeld is such an icon and Ive been lucky enough to work with him several times over the years, Kardashian says of the partnership, which will also feature shoppable pieces from Lagerfelds eponymous label, including the Sam Masculine coat from Fall 2015 that she wears in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld and his team were heavily involved in the development of every aspect of the project from Karls avatar (who wears three different looks complete with tie pins and fingerless gloves); the outfits worn by the in-game characters (including Kendall Jenner who first introduces us to Karl); and the Karl-branded items that exist in game. The Chanel and Fendi designer will even dole out advice on how to launch a clothing line to your avatar, whom you can style head-to-toe in the label if you have earned enough of the K-star virtual currency from your virtual modeling and acting work or buy them with real money.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you like the way your avatar looks in that Daisy Kool lace skirt or Suzie Little boucle jacket, Lagerfeld just launched his global e-commerce store Karl.com over the weekend, so you can splash out on the real thing without ever looking up from your phone.




The timing of this article. Lol


----------



## Oryx816

Sasha2012 said:


> If Karl wanted to burn Kim he'd say it directly, not slyly then help contribute to her game. Remember when he said he didn't like Pippa Middleton's face and she should only show her back? Or when he said Adele was "a little too fat." ... now those were burns.







Encore Hermes said:


> He gets paid for being on her app right?




Yes, money will make people more discreet.  He didn't care about insulting Pippa and Adele as they were people with whom he didn't have any business.  

The Kardashians bring him publicity and in this case possibly a check as well, so even if he dislikes having to associate with them for the publicity he can still do a sly burn.  He is as phony as they are.


----------



## Docjeun

I have a question.

Since I've never watched their television show, are most of these things played out on the show, pictures and such I mean?

Does she dress this way on the show and if so why? These get ups she wears and this hair style, if you want to call it that, what is the purpose for it?

I seriously don't get it.

No one else in that family dresses this way.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Jonathan is looking extra ghoulish in those last pics.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Amen!!!


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> What if they're custom made? That Balmain jacket was, but I've never bought Chanel so I can't tell if they are real or not.



The Chanel espadrilles for kids ARE fake and I take my friends word for that as she's worked at Chanel for years and told me they don't make them for kids. 
Same goes for the fake Valentino rockstud flat pumps for kids out there, they are fake too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CobaltBlu said:


> Jonathan is looking extra ghoulish in those last pics.



I was looking for the right word to describe him, and you nailed it. He does look rather goulish (even more so than usual.)


----------



## michie

Who TF is still playing this game?!??


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> The Chanel espadrilles for kids ARE fake and I take my friends word for that as she's worked at Chanel for years and told me they don't make them for kids.
> Same goes for the fake Valentino rockstud flat pumps for kids out there, they are fake too.



Yes I got that from your last post... I was just saying what if those ones in particular were custom made for Kim. That's all I was asking, I'm not discrediting you or your friend, I wasn't sure if those ones in particular were fake or not.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oryx816 said:


> Yes, money will make people more discreet.  He didn't care about insulting Pippa and Adele as they were people with whom he didn't have any business.
> 
> The Kardashians bring him publicity and in this case possibly a check as well, so even if he dislikes having to associate with them for the publicity he can still do a sly burn.  He is as phony as they are.



Lmao I feel like Karl is the type, and is so established in his career that he can slyly burn everyone. Remember when he said Cara looks interesting? "She's not particularly pretty, she's interesting looking" LOL. Also didn't Karl say "Nobody knows Heidi Klum, we've never seen her in paris" or something? Burning everyone because he's Karl Lagerfeld and he can haha.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CobaltBlu said:


> Jonathan is looking extra ghoulish in those last pics.



Sadly this is how I think he looks normally


----------



## DiorT

I'm still not buying that she is due on Christmas Day.  She looks ready to pop any day  now.  I bet she will go MIA real soon and have this baby and not come out until after Xmas.


----------



## BadAzzBish

DiorT said:


> I'm still not buying that she is due on Christmas Day.  She looks ready to pop any day  now.  I bet she will go MIA real soon and have this baby and not come out until after Xmas.



^I agree!


----------



## Jayne1

DiorT said:


> I'm still not buying that she is due on Christmas Day.  She looks ready to pop any day  now.  I bet she will go MIA real soon and have this baby and not come out until after Xmas.



Which gives her more time to recover from her mommy makeover.


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yes I got that from your last post... I was just saying what if those ones in particular were custom made for Kim. That's all I was asking, I'm not discrediting you or your friend, I wasn't sure if those ones in particular were fake or not.


 
Well, seeing as a quick search on Instagram will show plenty of kids wearing the very same ones and the sites that sell them, it would pretty clear that Norths espadrilles are not really Chanel.


----------



## Lounorada

DiorT said:


> *I'm still not buying that she is due on Christmas Day.*  She looks ready to pop any day  now.  I bet she will go MIA real soon and have this baby and not come out until after Xmas.


 
Agreed.
I saw this on blindgossip recently...


> This pregnant celebrity is claiming that she is due on a specific date.
> Not true.
> We found out that her due date is actually not even close to the date she is promoting!
> However, in true publicity-seeking fashion, she wants the date to be as memorable as the birth itself, so thats what she is telling everyone.
> How much can you manipulate a delivery to fit a specific date?​


​


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> I saw this on blindgossip recently...
> [/LEFT]



Truth! Remember the conversation about it here?


----------



## FabulousDiva

Maybe she will schedule her c-section for December 25th and name him Jesus (Yeezus) West.




Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> I saw this on blindgossip recently...
> [/LEFT]


----------



## LittleGinnie

FabulousDiva said:


> Maybe she will schedule her c-section for December 25th and name him Jesus (Yeezus) West.




Hahaha! They might be thinking about this lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> I saw this on blindgossip recently...
> [/LEFT]




She and Kanye are really one of the most despicable celebrities in the world. They want to be special so much it's ridiculous. They are delusional 7th-sky level.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LittleGinnie said:


> Hahaha! They might be thinking about this lol




Don't give them ideas!


----------



## LittleGinnie

dangerouscurves said:


> Don't give them ideas!




They are after the attention I think they might be planning it already, although she looks like she is ready to pop now..


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Well, seeing as a quick search on Instagram will show plenty of kids wearing the very same ones and the sites that sell them, it would pretty clear that Norths espadrilles are not really Chanel.



True! I wasn't doubting whether they were fake or not, it was just a question whether they might be custom made. Not that serious to me.


----------



## coconutsboston

Oryx816 said:


> *I thought the kitchen/bar unit was the sarcophagus in which he sleeps.*
> 
> I shudder at the thought of North's room--is that slab of limestone her bed?
> 
> He and Kim are so pretentious.





I can't even with that!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for constantly showcasing her very curvaceous figure in clinging outfits.

But even if it seems to be completely unpractical, Kim Kardashian can't help herself from wearing the tight stuff.

The pregnant 35-year-old reality star nearly had a wardrobe malfunction as she bent over while spotted in the Van Nuys neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-adjusting-clinging-skirt.html#ixzz3qglF6UHo


----------



## lazeny

Sasha2012 said:


> She is known for constantly showcasing her very curvaceous figure in clinging outfits.
> 
> But even if it seems to be completely unpractical, Kim Kardashian can't help herself from wearing the tight stuff.
> 
> The pregnant 35-year-old reality star nearly had a wardrobe malfunction as she bent over while spotted in the Van Nuys neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-adjusting-clinging-skirt.html#ixzz3qglF6UHo



I have never been pregnant but I have a lot of friends who were, and I always see my friends were sort of waddling when they walk, especially during the last trimester. And bending over like what Kim did in the picture is almost impossible for them.


----------



## redney

lazeny said:


> I have never been pregnant but I have a lot of friends who were, and I always see my friends were sort of waddling when they walk, especially during the last trimester. And bending over like what Kim did in the picture is almost impossible for them.



You're spot on. When I was 8 months pregnant there's no way I could bend over like she is doing in that picture. 

On another note, she looks like a porn version of Morticia Addams in these pictures.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim is not faking the pregnancy. She's swollen all over and it's not like she's bending down touching the ground...


----------



## CobaltBlu

side eye


----------



## LouboutinHottie

YSoLovely said:


> Kim is not faking the pregnancy. She's swollen all over and it's not like she's bending down touching the ground...



exactly lol. the poor thing looks so swollen.

I love that coat and the boots. I always hate how she styles her pieces though  she owns a lot of gorgeous clothes from a lot of designers but just never puts it together IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like the coat too!


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> Kim is not faking the pregnancy. She's swollen all over and it's not like she's bending down touching the ground...



If she's faking she's one of the best method actors of our generation


----------



## berrydiva

lazeny said:


> I have never been pregnant but I have a lot of friends who were, and I always see my friends were sort of waddling when they walk, especially during the last trimester. And bending over like what Kim did in the picture is almost impossible for them.




Not everyone has the same pregnancy....how is it all of a sudden women can't bend down/over, walk in heels, etc while pregnant. I see pregnant women running/sprinting for trains, lifting heavy weights in the gym, doing yoga, twerking and all types of crap. She wasn't bent over that far.


----------



## Lola69

redney said:


> You're spot on. When I was 8 months pregnant there's no way I could bend over like she is doing in that picture.
> 
> On another note, she looks like a porn version of Morticia Addams in these pictures.




I never had this issue while pregnant. Every pregnancy is different. 



lazeny said:


> I have never been pregnant but I have a lot of friends who were, and I always see my friends were sort of waddling when they walk, especially during the last trimester. And bending over like what Kim did in the picture is almost impossible for them.




When I was pregnant with both of my boys I was able to bend down all the way throughout both pregnancies. Not every pregnancy is the same. Unless you were pregnant before you wouldn't know that.


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> Not everyone has the same pregnancy....how is it all of a sudden women can't bend down/over, walk in heels, etc while pregnant. I see pregnant women running/sprinting for trains, lifting heavy weights in the gym, doing yoga, twerking and all types of crap. She wasn't bent over that far.




Exactly! I was working out while pregnant. I don't understand why people think all of a sudden you become handicap.


----------



## lazeny

berrydiva said:


> Not everyone has the same pregnancy....how is it all of a sudden women can't bend down/over, walk in heels, etc while pregnant. I see pregnant women running/sprinting for trains, lifting heavy weights in the gym, doing yoga, twerking and all types of crap. She wasn't bent over that far.



I agree, pregnancy is different for every woman. I am simply making an observation about that picture. Kim is definitely not a good actress to be able to pull off a fake pregnancy. 

That being said, if I ever get pregnant, priority would be my comfort, especially my hips & feet.


----------



## DiorT

Never been pregnant but I do notice pregnant women always rub or touch their stomach.  One of those last pics posted I think, is the first time I ever saw Kim touch her belly...both pregnancies.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Lol at even some of us thinking Kim "might" be faking the pregnancy because of how she bent down. How ridiculous, she clearly is swollen all over her body. 


The only thing she probably is lying about is that due date, cause she definitely looks like she could pop any day now.


----------



## afsweet

if she were faking her pregnancy she'd probably make herself look a lot cuter than she does. she bent an inch and everyone loses their sh*t.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Not everyone has the same pregnancy....how is it all of a sudden women can't bend down/over, walk in heels, etc while pregnant.* I see pregnant women running/sprinting for trains, lifting heavy weights in the gym, doing yoga, twerking and all types of crap.* She wasn't bent over that far.


 
Yep, Had a spin teacher that taught up til the day she gave birth and was back at class two weeks after baby was born.


----------



## *spoiled*

berrydiva said:


> Not everyone has the same pregnancy....how is it all of a sudden women can't bend down/over, walk in heels, etc while pregnant. I see pregnant women running/sprinting for trains, lifting heavy weights in the gym, doing yoga, *twerking* and all types of crap. She wasn't bent over that far.



I just spit out my oatmeal lmao


----------



## redney

YMMV and as everyone has said, every pregnancy is different. I couldn't bend over to touch my calves. Never said I thought Kimmie was faking. It just looks odd to me because she is huge and so swollen.


----------



## Irishgal

Another intentionally timed boob shot for the paps.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Yep, Had a spin teacher that taught up til the day she gave birth and was back at class two weeks after baby was born.



Pregnant women in the gym are the best gymspiration. They go hard sometimes. Always said that I will maintain my regime if I ever decide to be invaded by a body snatcher.


----------



## berrydiva

*spoiled* said:


> I just spit out my oatmeal lmao



Lol.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> The pregnant 35-year-old reality star nearly had a wardrobe malfunction as she bent over while spotted in the Van Nuys neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-adjusting-clinging-skirt.html#ixzz3qglF6UHo



That is some bad photoshop on her boobs in the second picture... :weird:


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Pregnant women in the gym are the best gymspiration. They go hard sometimes. *Always said that I will maintain my regime if I ever decide to be invaded by a body snatcher*.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Pregnant women in the gym are the best gymspiration. They go hard sometimes. *Always said that I will maintain my regime if I ever decide to be invaded by a body snatcher*.


 
Yep!!! I always smile when I see a pregnant woman at the gym. It just makes me feel like, they are not lazy (I had some friends who made excuses about doing anything while pregnant) and will keep doing what they normally do even though they are pregnant and it doesn't harm the baby. It makes me think to myself, I have no excuse to be lazy if I see a very pregnant woman working out.


----------



## TC1

DiorT said:


> Never been pregnant but I do notice pregnant women always rub or touch their stomach. One of those last pics posted I think, is the first time I ever saw Kim touch her belly...both pregnancies.


 
As everyone is saying...everyone is different. I didn't rub or touch my belly at all while pregnant. I was also very offended if anyone would just touch my belly, or even ask to.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Not everyone has the same pregnancy....how is it all of a sudden women can't bend down/over, walk in heels, etc while pregnant. I see pregnant women running/sprinting for trains, lifting heavy weights in the gym, doing yoga, twerking and all types of crap. She wasn't bent over that far.




just to blow my own horn, i continued dancing (contemporary) until two weeks before my DD was born
she is just bending forward, giving us a good look of her lolas in the proccess, not performing acrobatics for cirque du soleil


----------



## Docjeun

LOL at faking her pregnancy because she bent down, no offence tho.


----------



## redney

I  Tim Gunn! 

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2015/11/06/tim-gunn-slams-kanye-west-kardashian-family/

*Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian Family for Their 'Distasteful' Style, Calls Kanye West's Fashion Line 'Dumb'*

  Just when you thought Kanye West and the Kardashian Krew officially  &#8220;made it&#8221; in the high-fashion world (his Yeezy Season 1 collection  sold-out, he&#8217;s being honored the Shoe of the Year award and the  Kardashian-Jenners have befriended every couture designer in the  industry), one fashion insider still isn&#8217;t buying the (insanely  expensive) pieces they&#8217;re selling. In a new interview for the Huffington  Post, Project Runway&#8216;s Tim Gunn called the family, &#8220;vulgar&#8221; and  &#8220;distasteful&#8221; &#8212; and that&#8217;s just the beginning of how he feels.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44

  &#8220;I think they&#8217;re a bunch of dumb clothes,&#8221; Gunn says about West&#8217;s fashion line. &#8220;Just basic pieces.&#8221;

  If you haven&#8217;t been &#8220;Keeping Up&#8221; with the Kanye/Kardashian fashion  news, allow us to recap. West recently referred to himself as  Michelangelo, called people who don&#8217;t like his shoes racists and  proclaimed that &#8216;sweatshirts are f&#8212;ing important!&#8216; But all of that means  nothing to Gunn. He doesn&#8217;t seem to understand &#8220;why&#8221; the family is in  the fashion business. &#8220;When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it &#8212; don&#8217;t.&#8221;

  He goes on to say, &#8220;I think it&#8217;s vulgar and I just think given the  amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be  sending a message to people that &#8216;you too can dress like this&#8217; &#8212; no.&#8221;

  And if you thought he excluded the Jenner-half of the Kardashian  dynasty, don&#8217;t worry, he thinks &#8220;absolutely nothing&#8221; of Kendall Jenner  (who&#8217;s been walking in every major designer runway show this year year).  When asked if he thinks she has that model &#8220;it&#8221; factor, he says, &#8220;I  shouldn&#8217;t say that she doesn&#8217;t, I don&#8217;t know her, she may be a perfectly  lovely young woman, I just feel that she&#8217;s tainted by the Kardashian  aura of &#8216;yuck.'&#8221;

  But overall, Gunn&#8217;s not too worried about his harsh remarks, &#8220;Let me  tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesn&#8217;t like me, so no surprise  there.&#8221;


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2015/11/06/tim-gunn-slams-kanye-west-kardashian-family/
> 
> *Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian Family for Their 'Distasteful' Style, Calls Kanye West's Fashion Line 'Dumb'*
> 
> Just when you thought Kanye West and the Kardashian Krew officially  made it in the high-fashion world (his Yeezy Season 1 collection  sold-out, hes being honored the Shoe of the Year award and the  Kardashian-Jenners have befriended every couture designer in the  industry), one fashion insider still isnt buying the (insanely  expensive) pieces theyre selling. In a new interview for the Huffington  Post, Project Runways Tim Gunn called the family, vulgar and  distasteful  and thats just the beginning of how he feels.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> I think theyre a bunch of dumb clothes, Gunn says about Wests fashion line. Just basic pieces.
> 
> If you havent been Keeping Up with the Kanye/Kardashian fashion  news, allow us to recap. West recently referred to himself as  Michelangelo, called people who dont like his shoes racists and  proclaimed that sweatshirts are fing important! But all of that means  nothing to Gunn. He doesnt seem to understand why the family is in  the fashion business. When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it  dont.
> 
> He goes on to say, I think its vulgar and I just think given the  amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be  sending a message to people that you too can dress like this  no.
> 
> And if you thought he excluded the Jenner-half of the Kardashian  dynasty, dont worry, he thinks absolutely nothing of Kendall Jenner  (whos been walking in every major designer runway show this year year).  When asked if he thinks she has that model it factor, he says, I  shouldnt say that she doesnt, I dont know her, she may be a perfectly  lovely young woman, I just feel that shes tainted by the Kardashian  aura of yuck.'
> 
> But overall, Gunns not too worried about his harsh remarks, Let me  tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesnt like me, so no surprise  there.




Haha! Wow!


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2015/11/06/tim-gunn-slams-kanye-west-kardashian-family/
> 
> *Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian Family for Their 'Distasteful' Style, Calls Kanye West's Fashion Line 'Dumb'*
> 
> Just when you thought Kanye West and the Kardashian Krew officially  made it in the high-fashion world (his Yeezy Season 1 collection  sold-out, hes being honored the Shoe of the Year award and the  Kardashian-Jenners have befriended every couture designer in the  industry), one fashion insider still isnt buying the (insanely  expensive) pieces theyre selling. In a new interview for the Huffington  Post, Project Runways Tim Gunn called the family, vulgar and  distasteful  and thats just the beginning of how he feels.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> I think theyre a bunch of dumb clothes, Gunn says about Wests fashion line. Just basic pieces.
> 
> If you havent been Keeping Up with the Kanye/Kardashian fashion  news, allow us to recap. West recently referred to himself as  Michelangelo, called people who dont like his shoes racists and  proclaimed that sweatshirts are fing important! But all of that means  nothing to Gunn. He doesnt seem to understand why the family is in  the fashion business. When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it  dont.
> 
> He goes on to say, I think its vulgar and I just think given the  amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be  sending a message to people that you too can dress like this  no.
> 
> And if you thought he excluded the Jenner-half of the Kardashian  dynasty, dont worry, he thinks absolutely nothing of Kendall Jenner  (whos been walking in every major designer runway show this year year).  When asked if he thinks she has that model it factor, he says, I  shouldnt say that she doesnt, I dont know her, she may be a perfectly  lovely young woman, I just feel that shes tainted by the Kardashian  aura of yuck.'
> 
> But overall, Gunns not too worried about his harsh remarks, Let me  tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesnt like me, so no surprise  there.




He's honest.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2015/11/06/tim-gunn-slams-kanye-west-kardashian-family/
> 
> *Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian Family for Their 'Distasteful' Style, Calls Kanye West's Fashion Line 'Dumb'*
> 
> Just when you thought Kanye West and the Kardashian Krew officially  made it in the high-fashion world (his Yeezy Season 1 collection  sold-out, hes being honored the Shoe of the Year award and the  Kardashian-Jenners have befriended every couture designer in the  industry), one fashion insider still isnt buying the (insanely  expensive) pieces theyre selling. In a new interview for the Huffington  Post, Project Runways Tim Gunn called the family, vulgar and  distasteful  and thats just the beginning of how he feels.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> I think theyre a bunch of dumb clothes, Gunn says about Wests fashion line. Just basic pieces.
> 
> If you havent been Keeping Up with the Kanye/Kardashian fashion  news, allow us to recap. West recently referred to himself as  Michelangelo, called people who dont like his shoes racists and  proclaimed that sweatshirts are fing important! But all of that means  nothing to Gunn. He doesnt seem to understand why the family is in  the fashion business. When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it  dont.
> 
> He goes on to say, I think its vulgar and I just think given the  amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be  sending a message to people that you too can dress like this  no.
> 
> And if you thought he excluded the Jenner-half of the Kardashian  dynasty, dont worry, he thinks absolutely nothing of Kendall Jenner  (whos been walking in every major designer runway show this year year).  When asked if he thinks she has that model it factor, he says, I  shouldnt say that she doesnt, I dont know her, she may be a perfectly  lovely young woman, I just feel that shes tainted by the Kardashian  aura of yuck.'
> 
> But overall, Gunns not too worried about his harsh remarks, Let me  tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesnt like me, so no surprise  there.








BOOM!!!

he didn't even hold back and try to sugarcoat it!!


----------



## pursegrl12

redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2015/11/06/tim-gunn-slams-kanye-west-kardashian-family/
> 
> *Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian Family for Their 'Distasteful' Style, Calls Kanye West's Fashion Line 'Dumb'*
> 
> Just when you thought Kanye West and the Kardashian Krew officially  made it in the high-fashion world (his Yeezy Season 1 collection  sold-out, hes being honored the Shoe of the Year award and the  Kardashian-Jenners have befriended every couture designer in the  industry), one fashion insider still isnt buying the (insanely  expensive) pieces theyre selling. In a new interview for the Huffington  Post, Project Runways Tim Gunn called the family, vulgar and  distasteful  and thats just the beginning of how he feels.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> I think theyre a bunch of dumb clothes, Gunn says about Wests fashion line. Just basic pieces.
> 
> If you havent been Keeping Up with the Kanye/Kardashian fashion  news, allow us to recap. West recently referred to himself as  Michelangelo, called people who dont like his shoes racists and  proclaimed that sweatshirts are fing important! But all of that means  nothing to Gunn. He doesnt seem to understand why the family is in  the fashion business. When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it  dont.
> 
> He goes on to say, I think its vulgar and I just think given the  amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be  sending a message to people that you too can dress like this  no.
> 
> And if you thought he excluded the Jenner-half of the Kardashian  dynasty, dont worry, he thinks absolutely nothing of Kendall Jenner  (whos been walking in every major designer runway show this year year).  When asked if he thinks she has that model it factor, he says, I  shouldnt say that she doesnt, I dont know her, she may be a perfectly  lovely young woman, I just feel that shes tainted by the Kardashian  aura of yuck.'
> 
> But overall, Gunns not too worried about his harsh remarks, Let me  tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesnt like me, so no surprise  there.





"I think they're just a bunch of dumb clothes "

Classic.


----------



## mcb100

I love Tim Gunn. I watched him on Project Runway too. He's not just some guy IMO, he knows what he's doing with the fashion industry business. I love that he was so honest about his opinion. I don't like Kanye, everything I've seen about him in public makes him appear to be a self entitled, spoiled, arrogant, jerk but aside from all that, I too, took a look at his clothing line and thought it was boring and weird, just plain, basic, pieces that anyone can do (and I disassociated that from myself not liking Kanye too. That fashion line is definitely nothing special.). 
  Kendall might be a nice person, I don't know her personally, she might be a good model too (I feel like I don't personally know enough about professional modeling to know. I admire great clothes but modeling was never a trait or a skill of mine, not familiar enough with it to know.), but everyone is still entitled to their own opinion. It's refreshing to hear that he was honest & gave us his own opinion.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2015/11/06/tim-gunn-slams-kanye-west-kardashian-family/
> 
> *Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian Family for Their 'Distasteful' Style, Calls Kanye West's Fashion Line 'Dumb'*
> 
> Just when you thought Kanye West and the Kardashian Krew officially  &#8220;made it&#8221; in the high-fashion world (his Yeezy Season 1 collection  sold-out, he&#8217;s being honored the Shoe of the Year award and the  Kardashian-Jenners have befriended every couture designer in the  industry), one fashion insider still isn&#8217;t buying the (insanely  expensive) pieces they&#8217;re selling. In a new interview for the Huffington  Post, Project Runway&#8216;s Tim Gunn called the family, &#8220;vulgar&#8221; and  &#8220;distasteful&#8221; &#8212; and that&#8217;s just the beginning of how he feels.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> &#8220;I think they&#8217;re a bunch of dumb clothes,&#8221; Gunn says about West&#8217;s fashion line. &#8220;Just basic pieces.&#8221;
> 
> If you haven&#8217;t been &#8220;Keeping Up&#8221; with the Kanye/Kardashian fashion  news, allow us to recap. West recently referred to himself as  Michelangelo, called people who don&#8217;t like his shoes racists and  proclaimed that &#8216;sweatshirts are f&#8212;ing important!&#8216; But all of that means  nothing to Gunn. He doesn&#8217;t seem to understand &#8220;why&#8221; the family is in  the fashion business. &#8220;When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it &#8212; don&#8217;t.&#8221;
> 
> He goes on to say, &#8220;I think it&#8217;s vulgar and I just think given the  amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be  sending a message to people that &#8216;you too can dress like this&#8217; &#8212; no.&#8221;
> 
> And if you thought he excluded the Jenner-half of the Kardashian  dynasty, don&#8217;t worry, he thinks &#8220;absolutely nothing&#8221; of Kendall Jenner  (who&#8217;s been walking in every major designer runway show this year year).  When asked if he thinks she has that model &#8220;it&#8221; factor, he says, &#8220;I  shouldn&#8217;t say that she doesn&#8217;t, I don&#8217;t know her, she may be a perfectly  lovely young woman, I just feel that she&#8217;s tainted by the Kardashian  aura of &#8216;yuck.'&#8221;
> 
> But overall, Gunn&#8217;s not too worried about his harsh remarks, &#8220;Let me  tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesn&#8217;t like me, so no surprise  there.&#8221;


This is some glorious...









I see nothing but the truth! Got to love Tim for saying it as it is 
Especially love this bit:
_&#8220;When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it &#8212; *don&#8217;t*.&#8221;_


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> just to blow my own horn, *i continued dancing (contemporary) until two weeks before my DD was born*
> she is just bending forward, giving us a good look of her lolas in the proccess, not performing acrobatics for cirque du soleil



Nice!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Tim Gunn > Anna Wintour


----------



## Encore Hermes

lanasyogamama said:


> Tim Gunn > Anna Wintour



+1 
absolutely


----------



## Jikena

:lolots:Kim just posted a picture of her on FB - a picture in bikini. And said "North posted this while playing games on my phone. Not sure why or how she chose it but I'm not complaining!"


----------



## lanasyogamama

Of course she did Kim.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> :lolots:Kim just posted a picture of her on FB - a picture in bikini. And said "North posted this while playing games on my phone. Not sure why or how she chose it but I'm not complaining!"




north the genius child, not only can she tell designer a from b but she can also kurate kimbo's selfie or PSed gallery...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

:lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Tim Gunn > Anna Wintour



Truth.


----------



## Fashionista421

Oryx816 said:


> Kims contribution to beauty and fashionand what made her such an iconis the fact that you dont have to be super slim and very tall to be beautiful, says Lagerfeld. Others tried, but she succeeded in giving other girls like herself confidence. And I admire her for that.
> 
> 
> A sly, but well crafted burn, Karl.  Basically he is saying she is short and fat.  He admires Kim for being a beautiful Hobbit!  She succeeded in making Hobbits feel good about themselves.  I love it!  Notice he has Kendall (super slim and tall) but he doesn't have her on his runway, does he?  That must eat her alive.
> 
> Uh, I am not familiar with this game but is that supposed to be Kim?  That avatar in no way reflects her colossal, deformed a$$.  I thought she was so proud of her "curves" and "assets", why not depict herself realistically instead of how she imagines in her mind and via photoshop.  Then she would be doing something for "curvy" girls.




What's wrong with being short and fat? If Karl Lagerfeld wanted to say something, he would. He is Karl Lagerfeld after all. And, I think what he is trying to say is that beauty comes in all shapes and sizes, not only the models you see on the runway. Not that I have anything against today's models, but I do think girls like Adriana Lima who aren't 100% stick are more beautiful. She is fit, but she also has her Brazilian genes (I'll just say it-big butt).


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She is known for constantly showcasing her very curvaceous figure in clinging outfits.
> 
> But even if it seems to be completely unpractical, Kim Kardashian can't help herself from wearing the tight stuff.
> 
> The pregnant 35-year-old reality star nearly had a wardrobe malfunction as she bent over while spotted in the Van Nuys neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-adjusting-clinging-skirt.html#ixzz3qglF6UHo



OMGGGG, is this a WINTER WOOL coat!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Pregnant women in the gym are the best gymspiration. They go hard sometimes. Always said that I will maintain my regime if I ever decide to be invaded by a body snatcher.



For some reason I thought you had kids.


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2015/11/06/tim-gunn-slams-kanye-west-kardashian-family/
> 
> *Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian Family for Their 'Distasteful' Style, Calls Kanye West's Fashion Line 'Dumb'*
> 
> Just when you thought Kanye West and the Kardashian Krew officially  made it in the high-fashion world (his Yeezy Season 1 collection  sold-out, hes being honored the Shoe of the Year award and the  Kardashian-Jenners have befriended every couture designer in the  industry), one fashion insider still isnt buying the (insanely  expensive) pieces theyre selling. In a new interview for the Huffington  Post, Project Runways Tim Gunn called the family, vulgar and  distasteful  and thats just the beginning of how he feels.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> I think theyre a bunch of dumb clothes, Gunn says about Wests fashion line. Just basic pieces.
> 
> If you havent been Keeping Up with the Kanye/Kardashian fashion  news, allow us to recap. West recently referred to himself as  Michelangelo, called people who dont like his shoes racists and  proclaimed that sweatshirts are fing important! But all of that means  nothing to Gunn. He doesnt seem to understand why the family is in  the fashion business. When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it  dont.
> 
> He goes on to say, I think its vulgar and I just think given the  amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be  sending a message to people that you too can dress like this  no.
> 
> And if you thought he excluded the Jenner-half of the Kardashian  dynasty, dont worry, he thinks absolutely nothing of Kendall Jenner  (whos been walking in every major designer runway show this year year).  When asked if he thinks she has that model it factor, he says, I  shouldnt say that she doesnt, I dont know her, she may be a perfectly  lovely young woman, I just feel that shes tainted by the Kardashian  aura of yuck.'
> 
> But overall, Gunns not too worried about his harsh remarks, Let me  tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesnt like me, so no surprise  there.




I now like Tim Gunn even more than I previously did! Truth!


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> For some reason I thought you had kids.




Nope. I can't get with the pod person aspect of it all. Lol. But I do have lots of nieces, nephews and young family members...prior to recently taking custody of a niece and nephew there was always a child in our house practically 4-5 days a week....along with all the stuff that accompanies them. I'm good with us not having our own....we get to rest on the weekends. Lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> :lolots:Kim just posted a picture of her on FB - a picture in bikini. And said "North posted this while playing games on my phone. Not sure why or how she chose it but I'm not complaining!"




She can't even make her lies believable.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jikena said:


> :lolots:Kim just posted a picture of her on FB - a picture in bikini. And said "North posted this while playing games on my phone. Not sure why or how she chose it but I'm not complaining!"


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> :lolots:Kim just posted a picture of her on FB - a picture in bikini. And said "North posted this while playing games on my phone. Not sure why or how she chose it but I'm not complaining!"





SMDH  what are the people saying???
She is so desperate!!!


----------



## Jeneen

If you read the comments under her picture, you will cry. Someone was like, "how did north Instagram this? It's a 5 step process?"


----------



## bag-princess

Jeneen said:


> If you read the comments under her picture, you will cry. Someone was like, *"how did north Instagram this? It's a 5 step process?"[*/QUOTE]
> \
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots:  OMGoodness!!! is it really?   i have an IG account but to follow people i like only. i like pretty pics.  i have never posted a thing!


----------



## Jikena

bag-princess said:


> Jeneen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the comments under her picture, you will cry. Someone was like, *"how did north Instagram this? It's a 5 step process?"[*/QUOTE]
> \
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots:  OMGoodness!!! is it really?   i have an IG account but to follow people i like only. i like pretty pics.  i have never posted a thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the comments (top comments +1000 likes) were calling her out for lying. One of them was saying "amazing, my dog just posted this comment".
Click to expand...


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the comments (top comments +1000 likes) were calling her out for lying. One of them was saying *"amazing, my dog just posted this comment*".
Click to expand...


----------



## Lounorada

Jeneen said:


> If you read the comments under her picture, you will cry. Someone was like, "how did north Instagram this? It's a 5 step process?"


 
You made me curious enough to go check the comments... 
Here's my favourites:


_"Well someone's nose changed"_

_"why you always lyin"_

_"Back when u looked like Kim and not a fish that can't move her face."_

_"Did she write the caption too?"_

_"So north managed to open Instagram, click on upload, scroll far back, select a photo, crop it, hit next and then upload. Ok Kim keep believing you're the smartest one in the room... Pathetic much."_

_"Look its Paris Hiltons sidekick"_

_"Funny how north 'accidentally' posts it on Twitter too..."_

_"I wonder how North even recognized her mom, she has her old face in this pic. lol"_

_"Lol North. I wonder what South will do"_


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> You made me curious enough to go check the comments...
> Here's my favourites:
> 
> 
> _"Well someone's nose changed"_
> 
> _"why you always lyin"_
> 
> _"Back when u looked like Kim and not a fish that can't move her face."_
> 
> _"Did she write the caption too?"_
> 
> _"So north managed to open Instagram, click on upload, scroll far back, select a photo, crop it, hit next and then upload. Ok Kim keep believing you're the smartest one in the room... Pathetic much."_
> 
> _"Look its Paris Hiltons sidekick"_
> 
> _"Funny how north 'accidentally' posts it on Twitter too..."_
> 
> 
> _"I wonder how North even recognized her mom, she has her old face in this pic. lol"_
> 
> _"Lol North. I wonder what South will do"_




I'm about to go to bed and popped in here and saw this Kim-foolery.....
Kim is so desperate and pathetic.  I wonder if Kanye has convinced her that not only is she stylish () but also smart, and therefore she thinks she can fool others.  

Thanks Lou (and Kim) for providing the last hearty laugh of my day. :urock:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> You made me curious enough to go check the comments...
> Here's my favourites:
> 
> 
> _"Well someone's nose changed"_
> 
> _"why you always lyin"_
> 
> _"Back when u looked like Kim and not a fish that can't move her face."_
> 
> _"Did she write the caption too?"_
> 
> _"So north managed to open Instagram, click on upload, scroll far back, select a photo, crop it, hit next and then upload. Ok Kim keep believing you're the smartest one in the room... Pathetic much."_
> 
> _"Look its Paris Hiltons sidekick"_
> 
> _"Funny how north 'accidentally' posts it on Twitter too..."_
> 
> _"I wonder how North even recognized her mom, she has her old face in this pic. lol"_
> 
> _"Lol North. I wonder what South will do"_



I like this one!

Sarra Drf oh yeah right ,North .. Thank god she didn't post your infamous "video" wink emoticon


----------



## roses5682

Those comments on her IG are hilarious!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I'm about to go to bed and popped in here and saw this Kim-foolery.....
> Kim is so desperate and pathetic.  I wonder if Kanye has convinced her that not only is she stylish () but also smart, and therefore she thinks she can fool others.
> 
> *Thanks Lou (and Kim) for providing the last hearty laugh of my day*. :urock:


----------



## Fashionista421

Kim needs to stop ASAP. If she posted that picture OWN IT! Don't blame North! She looked great. I like Kim pre-Kanye, Kris Humphries era better, she was more natural and full of life. Now she's too dang uptight.


----------



## labelwhore04

I think Kim is one of those people who lie and concoct stories to make themselves seem more interesting


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> You made me curious enough to go check the comments...
> Here's my favourites:
> 
> 
> _"Well someone's nose changed"_
> 
> _"why you always lyin"_
> 
> _"Back when u looked like Kim and not a fish that can't move her face."_
> 
> _"Did she write the caption too?"_
> 
> _"So north managed to open Instagram, click on upload, scroll far back, select a photo, crop it, hit next and then upload. Ok Kim keep believing you're the smartest one in the room... Pathetic much."_
> 
> _"Look its Paris Hiltons sidekick"_
> 
> _"Funny how north 'accidentally' posts it on Twitter too..."_
> 
> _"I wonder how North even recognized her mom, she has her old face in this pic. lol"_
> 
> _"Lol North. I wonder what South will do"_




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] she's too stupid to realized people can't be fooled.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> You made me curious enough to go check the comments...
> Here's my favourites:
> 
> 
> _"Well someone's nose changed"_
> 
> _"why you always lyin"_
> 
> _"Back when u looked like Kim and not a fish that can't move her face."_
> 
> _"Did she write the caption too?"_
> 
> _"So north managed to open Instagram, click on upload, scroll far back, select a photo, crop it, hit next and then upload. Ok Kim keep believing you're the smartest one in the room... Pathetic much."_
> 
> _"Look its Paris Hiltons sidekick"_
> 
> _"Funny how north 'accidentally' posts it on Twitter too..."_
> 
> _"I wonder how North even recognized her mom, she has her old face in this pic. lol"_
> 
> _"Lol North. I wonder what South will do"_


----------



## Alexenjie

labelwhore04 said:


> I think Kim is one of those people who lie and concoct stories to make themselves seem more interesting


+1 and naturally her child is a genius as well.


----------



## berrydiva

Was there actually a caption of the pic posted to IG or only on the Twitter pic that she reposted? She deleted the IG post...did any site screenshot it?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> Was there actually a caption of the pic posted to IG or only on the Twitter pic that she reposted? She deleted the IG post...did any site screenshot it?




It's still posted on her facebook page.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Nope. I can't get with the pod person aspect of it all. Lol. But I do have lots of nieces, nephews and young family members...prior to recently taking custody of a niece and nephew there was always a child in our house practically 4-5 days a week....along with all the stuff that accompanies them. I'm good with us not having our own....we get to rest on the weekends. Lol



Haha!


----------



## Queenpixie

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/kim-kardashian-photoshop-hair-flyaways-neck/


lol Radaronline caught this photoshop.  I was wondering how did she have a Cleopatra neck with her being pregnant. 

A gif:


----------



## Lounorada

Kim always hanging onto Kanyes arm... while Kanye holds that arm out further from his body than the other one  He looks less than impressed to have her making physical contact with him 









tumblr


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Kim always hanging onto Kanyes arm... while Kanye holds that arm out further from his body than the other one  He looks less than impressed to have her making physical contact with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



Lol, look at Kanye's body language. He is physically leaning away from her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

He looks good in those pics tho!


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> Lol, look at Kanye's body language. He is physically leaning away from her.



And you know down below, her heels are on the verge of snapping under all that duress lol.

Btw, who's the chick with the horrible legs next to her?


----------



## White Orchid

Coach Lover Too said:


> He looks good in those pics tho!



You've been drinking again now haven't you.... :ninja:


----------



## Jikena

Queenpixie said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/kim-kardashian-photoshop-hair-flyaways-neck/
> 
> 
> lol Radaronline caught this photoshop.  I was wondering how did she have a Cleopatra neck with her being pregnant.
> 
> A gif:



And there isn't anything wrong with her neck in the original picture... She really has a problem in her head.


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's still posted on her facebook page.



But this is the repost from Twitter right? The one posted to IG had a caption? I'm clearly confused. Lol. Either way, I don't think North went through the steps to post a pic on IG...not saying a pic can't be mistakenly posted but doubt that happened.


----------



## Encore Hermes

When Kanye heard who was at Maria's 60th couple miles away


Tmz


Just jared

Tmz

_Maria Shriver didn't have a highly publicized 60th birthday party Friday night, but there's no denying ... it was the best party in town.
The guest list was impossible to beat ... Oprah, Tom Hanks and Stevie Wonder just for starters.  It was as classy as it gets at the Montage hotel in Bev Hills.  Patrick and her other kids were there.  No sign of Arnold as far as we can see._


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/07/maria-shriver-birthday-party-oprah-stevie-wonder/#ixzz3qqCp9z00


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> You've been drinking again now haven't you.... :ninja:



:tispy:


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> When Kanye heard who was at Maria's 60th couple miles away
> View attachment 3180903
> 
> Tmz
> View attachment 3180904
> 
> Just jared



Lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> But this is the repost from Twitter right? The one posted to IG had a caption? I'm clearly confused. Lol. Either way, I don't think North went through the steps to post a pic on IG...not saying a pic can't be mistakenly posted but doubt that happened.



I didn't see the one on Instagram but yea, I'm pretty certain North isn't that gifted!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Very cute but I would let the hair go free




Daily mail


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Very cute but I would let the hair go free
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/11/07/00/2E303B9900000578-0-image-a-52_1446857550513.jpg
> Daily mail




So cute. 


North gonna have bald patches....can't wait to see what they do once that texture changes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> You made me curious enough to go check the comments...
> Here's my favourites:
> 
> 
> _"Well someone's nose changed"_
> 
> _"why you always lyin"_
> 
> _"Back when u looked like Kim and not a fish that can't move her face."_
> 
> _"Did she write the caption too?"_
> 
> _"So north managed to open Instagram, click on upload, scroll far back, select a photo, crop it, hit next and then upload. Ok Kim keep believing you're the smartest one in the room... Pathetic much."_
> 
> _"Look its Paris Hiltons sidekick"_
> 
> _"Funny how north 'accidentally' posts it on Twitter too..."_
> 
> _"I wonder how North even recognized her mom, she has her old face in this pic. lol"_
> 
> _"Lol North. I wonder what South will do"_



Lol!!!!


----------



## shoes4me

Sasha2012 said:


> She is known for constantly showcasing her very curvaceous figure in clinging outfits.
> 
> But even if it seems to be completely unpractical, Kim Kardashian can't help herself from wearing the tight stuff.
> 
> The pregnant 35-year-old reality star nearly had a wardrobe malfunction as she bent over while spotted in the Van Nuys neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-adjusting-clinging-skirt.html#ixzz3qglF6UHo



I don´t believe that in Kim´s mind this is to be considered a _mal_function.


----------



## Stansy

shoes4me said:


> I don´t believe that in Kim´s mind this is to be considered a _mal_function.



True!


----------



## Encore Hermes

LACMA art+ film gala
The good news, she wore a bra 




Daily mail




Just jared


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> LACMA art+ film gala
> The good news, she wore a bra
> View attachment 3181577
> View attachment 3181578
> View attachment 3181579
> 
> Daily mail
> View attachment 3181583
> 
> View attachment 3181580
> 
> Just jared



Horrifying. Especially the third picture where she has her legs open and she's touching her body.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Jikena said:


> Horrifying. Especially the third picture where she has her legs open and she's touching her body.



agree!! Her makeup is too harsh IMHO


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her obsession with chokers and costs during this pregnancy is quite depressing.


----------



## shoes4me

These chokers she keeps wearing must be really uncomfortable. In the second pic it looks like her head is going to be cut off. I feel choked by just looking at her. And it doesn´t even suit her.

I´m not going to comment on the rest of this outfit.


----------



## Jikena

ChanelMommy said:


> agree!! Her makeup is too harsh IMHO



It's like she was in her ugly night gown when she realized her waters broke. :greengrin:


----------



## shoes4me

Jikena said:


> It's like she was in her ugly night gown when she realized her waters broke. :greengrin:



I was thinking about, what her pose in the third pic reminded me of - that´s it! I once saw a woman in the supermarket whose water broke right there and she was standing there in exactly the same way.


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> He looks good in those pics tho!



Because everyone else looks horrifying and he is dressed normally.


----------



## Stansy

She can't be serious leaving the house like that! 
Why does she even bother putting on anything??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Third pic looks like she's adjusting her pregnancy merkin (merkin not Birkin)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> LACMA art+ film gala
> The good news, she wore a bra
> View attachment 3181577
> View attachment 3181578
> View attachment 3181579
> 
> Daily mail
> View attachment 3181583
> 
> View attachment 3181580
> 
> Just jared




What in the fresh thotmess hell is she wearing? Does she seriously think she looks good?!?! If she does, some of her butt injection must have gone to her brain!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I just know Kanggay is putting her through the ringer. I love how he stay embarrassing her stupid azz


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> Another intentionally timed boob shot for the paps.


Yep.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jikena said:


> And there isn't anything wrong with her neck in the original picture... She really has a problem in her head.



More than just in her head...


----------



## sabrunka

Oh my godddd that third picture is VERY unflattering! I want to cry for her. It looks like a black diaper at her crotch, or like she has a penis or something. Wtf kim.


----------



## CobaltBlu

no words.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> LACMA art+ film gala
> The good news, she wore a bra
> View attachment 3181577
> View attachment 3181578
> View attachment 3181579
> 
> Daily mail
> View attachment 3181583
> 
> View attachment 3181580
> 
> Just jared


----------



## chloebagfreak

dangerouscurves said:


> What in the fresh thotmess hell is she wearing? Does she seriously think she looks good?!?! If she does, some of her butt injection must have gone to her brain!


Ha ha... I was just thinking that!
What a disgusting outfit


----------



## redney

Kanye has taken his punking of her to a whole new level with that THOT hot mess.


----------



## shiny_things

Encore Hermes said:


> LACMA art+ film gala
> The good news, she wore a bra
> View attachment 3181577
> View attachment 3181578
> View attachment 3181579
> 
> Daily mail
> View attachment 3181583
> 
> View attachment 3181580
> 
> Just jared



http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/degrassi/images/1/1c/Scared-gif.gif/revision/latest?cb=20140814145805


----------



## michie

WTF...that looks like something you wear for a pregnancy fetish seduction.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Why every pic, like an itch or where she keeps her car keys. No, they might get lost. 




Huffingtonpost
:


----------



## Lounorada

I have never seen a pregnant woman touching her stomach as awkwardly as Kim is... it's like it's alien to her body and she's afraid to touch it. Her hand placement just looks... wrong


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Why every pic, like an itch or where she keeps her car keys. No, they might get lost.
> 
> img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/scalefit_630_noupscale/563f5a88290000d7004dc703.jpeg
> 
> Huffingtonpost
> 
> :




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's trying too hard to get a confirmation as a MILF but she ends up looking like a preggo ho.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye and his matching-hobo-minions...





DailyMail


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Kanye and his matching-hobo-minions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Kanye and his matching-hobo-minions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



God for a second I thought they were holding hands, all three.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Kanye and his matching-hobo-minions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail




" dead "


----------



## YSoLovely

Encore Hermes said:


> LACMA art+ film gala
> The good news, she wore a bra
> View attachment 3181577
> View attachment 3181578
> View attachment 3181579
> 
> Daily mail
> View attachment 3181583
> 
> View attachment 3181580
> 
> Just jared




Just 

This is Top 3 worst outfits she's EVER worn. Pure TRASH.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner celebrated her 60th birthday in style, throwing a no expenses spared $2million party.

And one of the highlights of the Great Gatsby-themed soiree was a private concert by her son-in-law Kanye West, who ditched his hard-hitting raps in favour of a more upbeat version of Happy Birthday.

Kris looked delighted as the hip-hop superstar serenaded her in front of her famous friends at The Lot in West Hollywood on Friday night, dancing along with the likes of boyfriend Corey Gamble, Chrissy Teigen and her husband John Legend, and Ryan Seacrest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...is-Jenner-2m-60th-birthday.html#ixzz3qwU8UYwB


----------



## Livia1

Encore Hermes said:


> LACMA art+ film gala
> The good news, she wore a bra
> View attachment 3181577
> View attachment 3181578
> View attachment 3181579
> 
> Daily mail
> View attachment 3181583
> 
> View attachment 3181580
> 
> Just jared




*O - M - G !!!!!*
I knew I shouldn't have looked in this thread. I should NEVER look in this thread but this is just


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## lizmil

She looks like she has to pee.


----------



## berrydiva

That outfit is tragic and I'm all for showing off your baby belly.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Why every pic, like an itch or where she keeps her car keys. No, they might get lost.
> img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/scalefit_630_noupscale/563f5a88290000d7004dc703.jpeg
> Huffingtonpost
> :



I notice a lot of pregnant women on the red carpet pose with their hands under their stomach, which I always found weird. We get it, you're pregnant. I can see your belly, no need to hold it up lol


----------



## caitlin1214

katiel00 said:


> Still hasn't learnt from the first time [emoji15]
> View attachment 3173654



Her swollen toe! It's purple. It looks like a grape. 



myown said:


> I just thought about that.
> if someone doesn't like to dress up and gets asks what they dressed up for they prob respond "as myself", too.



Or they'd wear a t-shirt that says "This Is My Halloween Costume".



dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the thought of him sleeping in a sarcophagus!!!



Haha! 

I saw that picture, and immediately remembered lyrics to Monster (the lyrics to which I won't repeat here, except pay attention to the one that starts with, "Have you ever had sex with a pharoah?").



redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2015/11/06/tim-gunn-slams-kanye-west-kardashian-family/
> 
> *Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian Family for Their 'Distasteful' Style, Calls Kanye West's Fashion Line 'Dumb'*
> 
> Just when you thought Kanye West and the Kardashian Krew officially  &#8220;made it&#8221; in the high-fashion world (his Yeezy Season 1 collection  sold-out, he&#8217;s being honored the Shoe of the Year award and the  Kardashian-Jenners have befriended every couture designer in the  industry), one fashion insider still isn&#8217;t buying the (insanely  expensive) pieces they&#8217;re selling. In a new interview for the Huffington  Post, Project Runway&#8216;s Tim Gunn called the family, &#8220;vulgar&#8221; and  &#8220;distasteful&#8221; &#8212; and that&#8217;s just the beginning of how he feels.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> &#8220;I think they&#8217;re a bunch of dumb clothes,&#8221; Gunn says about West&#8217;s fashion line. &#8220;Just basic pieces.&#8221;
> 
> If you haven&#8217;t been &#8220;Keeping Up&#8221; with the Kanye/Kardashian fashion  news, allow us to recap. West recently referred to himself as  Michelangelo, called people who don&#8217;t like his shoes racists and  proclaimed that &#8216;sweatshirts are f&#8212;ing important!&#8216; But all of that means  nothing to Gunn. He doesn&#8217;t seem to understand &#8220;why&#8221; the family is in  the fashion business. &#8220;When it comes to fashion I say to people all the  time, if you want guidance for your fashion just consider this, if a  Kardashian is wearing it &#8212; don&#8217;t.&#8221;
> 
> He goes on to say, &#8220;I think it&#8217;s vulgar and I just think given the  amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be  sending a message to people that &#8216;you too can dress like this&#8217; &#8212; no.&#8221;
> 
> And if you thought he excluded the Jenner-half of the Kardashian  dynasty, don&#8217;t worry, he thinks &#8220;absolutely nothing&#8221; of Kendall Jenner  (who&#8217;s been walking in every major designer runway show this year year).  When asked if he thinks she has that model &#8220;it&#8221; factor, he says, &#8220;I  shouldn&#8217;t say that she doesn&#8217;t, I don&#8217;t know her, she may be a perfectly  lovely young woman, I just feel that she&#8217;s tainted by the Kardashian  aura of &#8216;yuck.'&#8221;
> 
> But overall, Gunn&#8217;s not too worried about his harsh remarks, &#8220;Let me  tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesn&#8217;t like me, so no surprise  there.&#8221;





dangerouscurves said:


> What in the fresh thotmess hell is she wearing? Does she seriously think she looks good?!?! If she does, some of her butt injection must have gone to her brain!



Team Tim Gunn! I've always loved him. 



Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner celebrated her 60th birthday in style, throwing a no expenses spared $2million party.



10 bucks says none of them have ever read the actual book.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Kanye and his matching-hobo-minions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



Coming this January on E!

Two closeted gays and a beard.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kanye looks handsome in the party pics.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Again? I think he keeps that wall of flowers in the closet and brings it out at parties: laugh:


----------



## caitlin1214

Encore Hermes said:


> Again? I think he keeps that wall of flowers in the closet and brings it out at parties: laugh:



At least it doesn't look like Gorgonzola cheese this time. 

(I forgot who made that comparison with the last one, but they deserve a cookie because it was spot-on.)


----------



## caitlin1214

That lace outift? 

What the actual F?


----------



## solange

Sassys said:


> I notice a lot of pregnant women on the red carpet pose with their hands under their stomach, which I always found weird. We get it, you're pregnant. I can see your belly, no need to hold it up lol



When I was far enough into my pregnancy, that's where I felt my  baby bouncing and pushing all the time.
It's possible that a) she's enjoying feeling close to the baby and b) her bladder has had it.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Coming this January on E!
> 
> Two closeted gays and a beard.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

caitlin1214 said:


> At least it doesn't look like Gorgonzola cheese this time.
> 
> (I forgot who made that comparison with the last one, but they deserve a cookie because it was spot-on.)



Haha I am here to claim my cookie!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner celebrated her 60th birthday in style, throwing a no expenses spared $2million party.
> 
> And one of the highlights of the Great Gatsby-themed soiree was a private concert by her son-in-law Kanye West, who ditched his hard-hitting raps in favour of a more upbeat version of Happy Birthday.
> 
> Kris looked delighted as the hip-hop superstar serenaded her in front of her famous friends at The Lot in West Hollywood on Friday night, dancing along with the likes of boyfriend Corey Gamble, Chrissy Teigen and her husband John Legend, and Ryan Seacrest.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...is-Jenner-2m-60th-birthday.html#ixzz3qwU8UYwB



Kim looks very pretty! And that's a beautiful dress.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Kanye and his matching-hobo-minions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



hobo minions!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Encore Hermes said:


> LACMA art+ film gala
> The good news, she wore a bra
> View attachment 3181577
> View attachment 3181578
> View attachment 3181579
> 
> Daily mail
> View attachment 3181583
> 
> View attachment 3181580
> 
> Just jared



This would look very chic if she wasn't pregnant. Would be best on a model though IMO, not the most flattering for us shorties, pregnant or not.


----------



## caitlin1214

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Haha I am here to claim my cookie!!



Here you go, Doll. 

Pick one! (Or two, or three ... )


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

caitlin1214 said:


> Here you go, Doll.
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one! (Or two, or three ... )




OMG Cheryl's Cookies! I use to get them every time I went to Ohio lol.

I


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> I notice a lot of pregnant women on the red carpet pose with their hands under their stomach, which I always found weird. We get it, you're pregnant. I can see your belly, no need to hold it up lol



It's not just red carpet. A co-worker of mine is pregnant with twins and I saw her hands on her belly, and I asked her why pregnant women did that all the time.  She was startled when I pointed it out bc she said she didn't even notice she did that but it was a bit instinctive. Just kind of rubbing her babies --like keeping tabs on them idk. Hearing her say it it was  very cute.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> It's not just red carpet. A co-worker of mine is pregnant with twins and I saw her hands on her belly, and I asked her why pregnant women did that all the time.  She was startled when I pointed it out bc she said she didn't even notice she did that but it was a bit instinctive. Just kind of rubbing her babies --like keeping tabs on them idk. Hearing her say it it was  very cute.



I've heard so many different answers about the belly rubbing. Some have told me itching from skin stretching. One friend told me the baby feels the rubbing. I gave her the side eye. How can a baby feeling a hand rubing (not pushing down), through skin, muscle, tissue and placenta.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> I've heard so many different answers about the belly rubbing. Some have told me itching from skin stretching. One friend told me the baby feels the rubbing. I gave her the side eye. How can a baby feeling a hand rubing (not pushing down), through skin, muscle, tissue and placenta.



I think it could.  They can hear sounds and can respond to stimuli.


----------



## myown

Encore Hermes said:


> LACMA art+ film gala
> The good news, she wore a bra
> View attachment 3181577
> View attachment 3181578
> View attachment 3181579
> 
> Daily mail
> View attachment 3181583
> 
> View attachment 3181580
> 
> Just jared



the third pic looks like her water broke



Encore Hermes said:


> Very cute but I would let the hair go free
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/11/07/00/2E303B9900000578-0-image-a-52_1446857550513.jpg
> Daily mail



I am not a mother myself, maybe that´s why I simply can´t understand why to dress your toddler in a bikini? a bathing suit would be perfect, I mean look at her cousin! but a bikini???


----------



## dangerouscurves

All these talks about pregnancy and babies. I'm sooooo not gonna get pregnant. Nu-uh!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> God for a second I thought they were holding hands, all three.





Sassys said:


> Coming this January on E!
> 
> Two closeted gays and a beard.


----------



## YSoLovely

RCFA's take on Kim's LACMA debacle



> I mean, just when you thought she hit the bottom of the barrel when  it came to lows, Kim appears to have stumbled upon a trap door to  discover a brand new low, the lowest of the lows.
> 
> 
> This is shameful all involved.



:lolots:


----------



## roses5682

ysolovely said:


> rcfa's take on kim's lacma debacle
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




+1


----------



## KrissieNO.5

caitlin1214 said:


> Here you go, Doll.
> 
> Pick one! (Or two, or three ... )



Mmmm Thanks!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Where any of Kris' peers at the party, or just her pseudo friends...


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> Where any of Kris' peers at the party, or just her pseudo friends...




but all her peers were there! those 18, 20, 30 yo, after all PMK is the sixth sister!
and it was probably past their bed time for those oldies


----------



## solange

AEGIS said:


> It's not just red carpet. A co-worker of mine is pregnant with twins and I saw her hands on her belly, and I asked her why pregnant women did that all the time.  She was startled when I pointed it out bc she said she didn't even notice she did that but it was a bit instinctive. Just kind of rubbing her babies --like keeping tabs on them idk. Hearing her say it it was  very cute.



Keeping tabs sounds right. Once, when she spent most of the day and a chunk of the evening sleeping instead of her usual high activity, I freaked out. Every touch is another check, even if subconscious.


----------



## solange

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Mmmm Thanks!!



Do the rest of us have to earn the cookies you didn't pick, or can we dig in?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

solange said:


> Do the rest of us have to earn the cookies you didn't pick, or can we dig in?



Haha cookies for all!! Dig in!!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> RCFA's take on Kim's LACMA debacle


 
 Tom & Lorenzo were spot on about that 'outfit' & her pregnancy 'style' in general: 


> If we had to sum up Kim Kardashians maternity style, it seems to always come down to Go ahead. Tell me I cant. Which, fine; if you want to be defiant about it, of course you can wear whatever you want, whenever you want, girl. Any objections we have to you wearing a lace jumpsuit has nothing to do with what tasks your body is currently undertaking at the moment and everything to do with the fact that its, yknow, a freaking lace jumpsuit.
> Her maternity style seems to be based entirely on the idea that she shouldnt change a thing about her style, no matter what changes her body is going through. The only thing she does differently is put on these gigantic coats to cover as much of her body up while still managing to look like she hasnt covered up at all. Its a neat trick, but we cant say its all that stylish. The best maternity style takes the changes in the body into consideration and finds ways to highlight those changes in a way that says youre proud of them and what youre doing. Kims way always comes across as a desperate attempt to ensure everyone that nothing has changed, everything is exactly the same, and whatevers not can be covered up with a giant coat.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Tom & Lorenzo were spot on about that 'outfit' & her pregnancy 'style' in general:


----------



## poopsie

I  TLo


----------



## redney

poopsie said:


> I  TLo



Me too!


----------



## AEGIS

solange said:


> Keeping tabs sounds right. Once, when she spent most of the day and a chunk of the evening sleeping instead of her usual high activity, I freaked out. Every touch is another check, even if subconscious.



Oh yes, I know someone who lost her baby when she was very far along....maybe 6 or 7 months. The baby stopped moving and died.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> I think it could.  They can hear sounds and can respond to stimuli.



nobody could make me believe that my boys did not feel my touch.   until you have carried a child then you don't understand it.





solange said:


> Keeping tabs sounds right. Once, when she spent most of the day and a chunk of the evening sleeping instead of her usual high activity, I freaked out. *Every touch is another check, even if subconscious.*




i agree! my first son would be quite all day - not moving at all and i was always talking to him and poking my tummy to make him move to check.  then at night he would not let me sleep from jumping all around!!  i think it was payback for bothering him all day while he slept! 



AEGIS said:


> Oh yes, I know someone who lost her baby when she was very far along....maybe 6 or 7 months. The baby stopped moving and died.




that was my fear with the first one.    i can't even imagine it!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lanasyogamama

I tried to listen to Kim on the Vogue podcast today but gave up about half way through the 13 minute podcast, it was so boring I couldn't take it any longer. All she talked about was how many followers she had on different social media, and about the time they didn't have the dessert she wanted at a restaurant in Pairs.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I tried to listen to Kim on the Vogue podcast today *but gave up about half way through the 13 minute podcast*, it was so boring I couldn't take it any longer. All she talked about was how many followers she had on different social media, and about the time they didn't have the dessert she wanted at a restaurant in Pairs.




you gave her 12.5 minutes longer than i would!!  you gave it a good try!


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> I tried to listen to Kim on the Vogue podcast today but gave up about half way through the 13 minute podcast, it was so boring I couldn't take it any longer. All she talked about was how many followers she had on different social media, and about the time they didn't have the dessert she wanted at a restaurant in Pairs.




cookies for you for being a trooper!


----------



## caitlin1214

lanasyogamama said:


> I tried to listen to Kim on the Vogue podcast today but gave up about half way through the 13 minute podcast, it was so boring I couldn't take it any longer. All she talked about was how many followers she had on different social media, and about the time they didn't have the dessert she wanted at a restaurant in Pairs.



Sometimes, when I complain abut something to my dad, I have to apologize afterwards and say, "First World Problems, I know." At some point, my dad had to say, "Of course they're First World Problems. That's where you live. Where else would they be?"


He has a point, although I don't want to sound like one of those people that make Facebook posts like, "My life is ruined! Starbucks got my Pumpkin Spice Latte wrong!" 


Kim is clearly one of those people.


That said, there is nothing wrong with being a little annoyed that Starbucks got your order wrong. Feel free to vent about it with friends/family. You can even jokingly tell them that your life is ruined and they'd understand because they know who you really are. 

When my brother and I used to spend the holidays together, we had this joke where, if something went slightly wrong, or if random, unrealistic expectations weren't met, our immediate response was a: "[Holiday] is ruined." 

For example: [My mother, at Easter dinner] "I'm having a tough time lighting this candle."
My brother: "Easter dinner is ruined." 

and

[Me, at Christmas Eve, looking at the wonderful spread Christmas ham, side dishes and treats my mother laid out]: "I wanted a pheasant. Christmas is ruined."

(For the joke to mak sense, our family never had pheasant for Christmas Eve, and I never asked for it that year.)

But, for the love of God, do NOT post it on Facebook where people who might not know you might see that. Otherwise, you come across as an awful person. 




.... You spent about 6.5 minutes listening to her speak? You, my friend, are braver than I.


----------



## Sasha2012

She always puts fashion first - even at the expense of her own comfort.

Yet as she stepped out in a typically towering pair of heels on Monday, Kim Kardashian revealed she was starting to pine for a simple pair of flip flops.

'My feet are starting to swell,' the heavily pregnant reality star said in the latest Vogue Podcast.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-starting-make-feet-swell.html#ixzz3r3s7kOYL


----------



## berrydiva

Larsa's legs look good. 

I swear I'm always in awe of how a woman's belly can stretch out so far and then go back down...it's fascinatingly amazing.

Kim's feet look painful.


----------



## ophousewife

My feet hurt looking at those pictures. Thankfully I never had any swelling when I was pregnant.  That looks downright painful.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sasha2012 said:


> She always puts fashion first - even at the expense of her own comfort.
> 
> Yet as she stepped out in a typically towering pair of heels on Monday, Kim Kardashian revealed she was starting to pine for a simple pair of flip flops.
> 
> 'My feet are starting to swell,' the heavily pregnant reality star said in the latest Vogue Podcast.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-starting-make-feet-swell.html#ixzz3r3s7kOYL



Larsa needs to step into 2015/2016. She looks so outdated and tacky.


----------



## DiorT

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Larsa needs to step into 2015/2016. She looks so outdated and tacky.



Yup!  She looks dated...and I will say it again, Kim looks like she is about to go into labor any minute...no way is she due 12/25.  I'm still not buying it...At all.  Like I said a few pages back, she will go MIA soon and have her baby, only to make an announcement on 12/26 that he was "just born" and then we won't see kid for awhile.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I just want to coat to fall just once...please!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

It's a cape and choker kind of pregnancy for Kim this time around, huh?


----------



## Jayne1

DiorT said:


> Kim looks like she is about to go into labor any minute...no way is she due 12/25.  I'm still not buying it...At all.  Like I said a few pages back, she will go MIA soon and have her baby, only to make an announcement on 12/26 that he was "just born" and then we won't see kid for awhile.



I'm starting to think that too.


----------



## saira1214

I like her hair and her face isn't as scary as usual.


----------



## Lounorada

Her friend has the same plastic surgery face as Kim... they must have the same surgeon and those denim shorts look incredibly uncomfortable ush: She really is tacky looking, whoever she is...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Look at the belly. I'll be surprised if she makes it to the supposed Christmas due date (if there's any truth to it) She looks ready to pop. 

It's nice to see her do something different to her hair but why did she start the braid so far back?

That leather top with those shorts isn't a good look, Larsa.


----------



## guccimamma

looks like foot binding and neck binding.

what the hell is she doing? i hurt looking at her.


----------



## Stansy

She is dumb as a stick: you may make a mistake once. But twice the sausage casing feet is just plain stupid. And I cannot look at her pseudo-ethereal smile... Wahhh!


----------



## AshTx.1

What does Jonathan have to offer? He looks and acts like such a creep.


----------



## pukasonqo

oo_let_me_see said:


> It's a cape and choker kind of pregnancy for Kim this time around, huh?




it is her superhero oufit
kimbo superpowers could be her ego, her valley girl speech and her lack of talent. she could also turn the most stylish woman into a mess by personally styling her
that little girl's hair...[emoji76]


----------



## usmcwifey

There's no way she's due on Christmas (or was that only a rumor?) ....she looks ready to pop!


----------



## redney

usmcwifey said:


> There's no way she's due on Christmas (or was that only a rumor?) ....she looks ready to pop!



She looks very close to delivering. The 12/25 supposed due date is suspected to be fabricated by the parents either to assign a "god like" aura around this kid or to allow Kimbo to have all the plastic surgery, lifting, tucks, etc. to make it look as if her body bounced back quickly after delivery.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Her friend has the same plastic surgery face as Kim... they must have the same surgeon and those denim shorts look incredibly uncomfortable ush: She really is tacky looking, whoever she is...




I know right.  I actually was quite shocked to see it.  I mean seriously, look at it!!!


----------



## Ms.parker123

I am so over her and this pregnancy. I need her to pop em out already. I'm uncomfortable just looking at pictures and seeing her swollen feet and body in super tight stuff. Ouch.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I know right.  I actually was quite shocked to see it.  I mean seriously, look at it!!!


 
 It looks like she has invisible string attached to her face (like puppet strings) pulling everything upwards. 
She's gross to look at.


----------



## michie

Isn't she really low?


----------



## Lounorada

I mean, no normal pregnant woman would dress this way... just WTF is wrong with her? She looks ridiculously dreadful.












DailyMail

:weird:


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> She looks very close to delivering. The 12/25 supposed due date is suspected to be fabricated by the parents either to assign a "god like" aura around this kid or to allow Kimbo to have all the plastic surgery, lifting, tucks, etc. to make it look as if her body bounced back quickly after delivery.



I wonder if she will say she's going into hiding, to wait for the birth of her child, or is she taking pictures, as we speak, to send out in her final month to show she didn't go into hiding, but did and is tricking people.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

DiorT said:


> Yup!  She looks dated...and I will say it again, Kim looks like she is about to go into labor any minute...no way is she due 12/25.  I'm still not buying it...At all.  Like I said a few pages back, she will go MIA soon and have her baby, only to make an announcement on 12/26 that he was "just born" and then we won't see kid for awhile.



Tacky mess. Money can't buy you style, that's for sure! I agree. My birthday is 12/26 and it sucks. I don't know why she is hell bent on an Xmas baby...so they can say hes the second coming of Jesus or something?


----------



## Lounorada

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Tacky mess. Money can't buy you style, that's for sure! I agree. *My birthday is 12/26* and it sucks. I don't know why she is hell bent on an Xmas baby...so they can say hes the second coming of Jesus or something?


 
Girl, that's my birthday too!! 
There are times that I like my birthday being the day after xmas and other times not so much. It's a love/hate relationship


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lounorada said:


> Girl, that's my birthday too!!
> There are times that I like my birthday being the day after xmas and other times not so much. It's a love/hate relationship



ghi5:

Me too!! Its definitely bittersweet. Capricorn power!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

She must have magic skin.  She doubles in size and doesn't get stretch marks.


----------



## bag-princess

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Larsa needs to step into 2015/2016. She looks so outdated and tacky.




daisy duke shorts and a leather button down shirt!!    there ought to be a law against things like that!





Lounorada said:


> Her friend has the same plastic surgery face as Kim... they must have the same surgeon and those denim shorts look incredibly uncomfortable ush: She really is tacky looking, whoever she is...





ALL THIS.     that little girl is the only good thing in that photo!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

KrissieNO.5 said:


> ghi5:
> 
> Me too!! Its definitely bittersweet. Capricorn power!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

bag-princess said:


> daisy duke shorts and a leather button down shirt!!    there ought to be a law against things like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL THIS.     that little girl is the only good thing in that photo!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Haha she should be jailed by the fashion police, Kimmy can be her cell mate


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> ALL THIS.     that little girl is the only good thing in that photo!


 
Agreed, she's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Irishgal

Lounorada said:


> I mean, no normal pregnant woman would dress this way... just WTF is wrong with her? She looks ridiculously dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> :weird:




Good gosh those Winnebagos are going to blow right out of her dress.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lounorada said:


>



Haha I love that GIF! I knew how to post them, I would hit you back with one!


----------



## White Orchid

Her titties look painful and as if they're about to explode...I'd be ducking if I were around her. :greengrin:



Lounorada said:


> I mean, no normal pregnant woman would dress this way... just WTF is wrong with her? She looks ridiculously dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> :weird:


----------



## White Orchid

And her face in that first photo   Has it gotten to that stage that she can't even close her mouth? 



Lounorada said:


> I mean, no normal pregnant woman would dress this way... just WTF is wrong with her? She looks ridiculously dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> :weird:


----------



## CobaltBlu

grotesque is the only word I have for her now...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

she looks like a hot dog left in a microwave for too long...


----------



## chowlover2

I am thinking she looks like a Macy's Thanksgiving Day balloon!


----------



## White Orchid

And this folks, is why we're called the TPF bishes :greengrin:


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Larsa's legs look good.
> 
> I swear I'm always in awe of how a woman's belly can stretch out so far and then go back down...it's fascinatingly amazing.
> 
> Kim's feet look painful.



I thought they looked odd. Kind of like inner thigh lipo.


----------



## Ladybug09

Do you guys think that she's still getting Botox?


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> I thought they looked odd. Kind of like inner thigh lipo.



I agree.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Tacky mess. Money can't buy you style, that's for sure! I agree. My birthday is 12/26 and it sucks. I don't know why she is hell bent on an Xmas baby...so they can say hes the second coming of Jesus or something?





Lounorada said:


> Girl, that's my birthday too!!
> There are times that I like my birthday being the day after xmas and other times not so much. It's a love/hate relationship



Omg! Same!! What a crazy coincidence that we all have the same birthday


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> She always puts fashion first - even at the expense of her own comfort.
> 
> Yet as she stepped out in a typically towering pair of heels on Monday, Kim Kardashian revealed she was starting to pine for a simple pair of flip flops.
> 
> 'My feet are starting to swell,' the heavily pregnant reality star said in the latest Vogue Podcast.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-starting-make-feet-swell.html#ixzz3r3s7kOYL



Her makeup is seriously aging her.  That's the thing with full coverage, your skin can't be even a little bit dry or dehydrated otherwise it clings to lines and dry spots. For those days it's best to do something dewy and hydrating, rather than full on pigment.

And I'm getting so sick of seeing those caged sandals! They look horrible.


----------



## VickyB

CobaltBlu said:


> grotesque is the only word I have for her now...


----------



## AlbertsLove

So is her pregancy normal? I thought she had complications? For someone who wanted a baby soooo bad and was sooo hard to get pregnant and has a condition she really is so vein.


----------



## pukasonqo

she had sympathy komplications when lamar OD'ed and khloe was getting press, she had to fly (with those komplikations) back home to see her dr
now that khloe's moment in the sun is gone kimbo can forget about those komplikations and keep us entertained with her and yeezy's koncept of fashion


----------



## YSoLovely

I don't believe not for one second that Kim a) had any problems getting pregnant and b) has had any serious complications other than forcing herself in too tight clothing and too high heels. 
It's a set-up for her to deliver "prematurely" again.
It ain't a Kardashian pregnancy if there ain't a s***ton of drama


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sasha2012 said:


> She always puts fashion first - even at the expense of her own comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet as she stepped out in a typically towering pair of heels on Monday, Kim Kardashian revealed she was starting to pine for a simple pair of flip flops.
> 
> 
> 
> 'My feet are starting to swell,' the heavily pregnant reality star said in the latest Vogue Podcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-starting-make-feet-swell.html#ixzz3r3s7kOYL




She doesn't look like she's dropped yet. I doubt she's due for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> I mean, no normal pregnant woman would dress this way... just WTF is wrong with her? She looks ridiculously dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> :weird:



Oh. My. GOD!!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

ysolovely said:


> i don't believe not for one second that kim a) had any problems getting pregnant and b) has had any serious complications other than forcing herself in too tight clothing and too high heels.
> It's a set-up for her to deliver "prematurely" again.
> It ain't a kardashian pregnancy if there ain't a s***ton of drama



+1


----------



## AlbertsLove

YSoLovely said:


> I don't believe not for one second that Kim a) had any problems getting pregnant and b) has had any serious complications other than forcing herself in too tight clothing and too high heels.
> It's a set-up for her to deliver "prematurely" again.
> It ain't a Kardashian pregnancy if there ain't a s***ton of drama


 
Thats what I am saying. What a kick in the face to all women who try and can't pregnant. 1-2 years is nothing.  They are women i know that it  has taken 5+plus. Using a baby and pretending their something wrong with is is digusting.


----------



## knasarae

*KrissieNO.5, Lounorada* and *LouboutinHottie*, I'm a day behind you guys at 12/27.  It does suck... people either forget altogether or tell you your Christmas gift is for your bday too.  

However, I do like being able to brag that Jesus and I have the same sign.  (I know Christmas isn't his _real_ birthday but my hashtag still runs the entire season #JesusWasACapricorn


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LouboutinHottie said:


> Omg! Same!! What a crazy coincidence that we all have the same birthday



Another Dec 26th gal!! woo hoo!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

knasarae said:


> *KrissieNO.5, Lounorada* and *LouboutinHottie*, I'm a day behind you guys at 12/27.  It does suck... people either forget altogether or tell you your Christmas gift is for your bday too.
> 
> However, I do like being able to brag that Jesus and I have the same sign.  (I know Christmas isn't his _real_ birthday but my hashtag still runs the entire season #JesusWasACapricorn



Hahaha so true!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

knasarae said:


> *KrissieNO.5, Lounorada* and *LouboutinHottie*, I'm a day behind you guys at 12/27.  It does suck... people either forget altogether or tell you your Christmas gift is for your bday too.
> 
> However, I do like being able to brag that Jesus and I have the same sign.  (I know Christmas isn't his _real_ birthday but my hashtag still runs the entire season *#JesusWasACapricorn *



#TeamCapricorn 

Can't wait for #CapSeason to start.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My dad was a Christmas baby and he hated it!  #Grinch


----------



## LouboutinHottie

knasarae said:


> *KrissieNO.5, Lounorada* and *LouboutinHottie*, I'm a day behind you guys at 12/27.  It does suck... people either forget altogether or tell you your Christmas gift is for your bday too.
> 
> However, I do like being able to brag that Jesus and I have the same sign.  (I know Christmas isn't his _real_ birthday but my hashtag still runs the entire season #JesusWasACapricorn



LOL jesus was a capricorn. Too funny. 

It's so true! I get that all the time, if I get something it's for my birthday and christmas. I always had my birthday parties in Nov when I was a kid it really sucked.


----------



## dangerouscurves

You know what's weird? I have more friends who were born on the 26th of December and 1st January than other dates.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> *KrissieNO.5, Lounorada* and *LouboutinHottie*, I'm a day behind you guys at 12/27.  It does suck... people either forget altogether or tell you your Christmas gift is for your bday too.
> 
> However, I do like being able to brag that Jesus and I have the same sign.  (I know Christmas isn't his _real_ birthday but my hashtag still runs the entire season #JesusWasACapricorn



Jesus was a Capricorn! Hilarious! I too am a Capricorn!


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> Omg! Same!! What a crazy coincidence that we all have the same birthday





knasarae said:


> *KrissieNO.5, Lounorada* and *LouboutinHottie*, I'm a day behind you guys at 12/27.  It does suck... people either forget altogether *or tell you your Christmas gift is for your bday too.*
> 
> However, I do like being able to brag that Jesus and I have the same sign.  (I know Christmas isn't his _real_ birthday but my hashtag still runs the entire season #JesusWasACapricorn





LouboutinHottie said:


> LOL jesus was a capricorn. Too funny.
> 
> It's so true! I get that all the time,* if I get something it's for my birthday and christmas*. I always had my birthday parties in Nov when I was a kid it really sucked.


 
That is so unfair  I'm thankful that has never happened to me in my entire life, I always get separate presents for bday & xmas from friends and family. Don't know why, but I often thought it's because I'm an only child!


 @ #JesusWasACapricorn



YSoLovely said:


> #TeamCapricorn
> 
> Can't wait for #CapSeason to start.


YES.


----------



## altigirl88

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Tacky mess. Money can't buy you style, that's for sure! I agree. My birthday is 12/26 and it sucks. I don't know why she is hell bent on an Xmas baby...so they can say hes the second coming of Jesus or something?




Third coming of Yeezus.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Capricorn City up in here!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> That is so unfair  I'm thankful that has never happened to me in my entire life, I always get separate presents for bday & xmas from friends and family. Don't know why, but I often thought it's because I'm an only child!
> 
> 
> @ #JesusWasACapricorn
> 
> 
> YES.



Yeah I'm an only child too!

Me @ my parents:


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yeah I'm an only child too!
> 
> Me @ my parents:


 Well, you need to take a stand and demand that you get separate presents for birthday and Christmas and will not accept a joint present anymore... :ninja:


----------



## AEGIS

I'm watching a documentary about Iris APfel and Kanye is in it. He seemed nice lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yeah I'm an only child too!
> 
> Me @ my parents:



I'm an only too! Don't knock it!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

AEGIS said:


> I'm watching a documentary about Iris APfel and Kanye is in it. He seemed nice lol.



He was very cute in that clip! He was so sweet to Iris...


----------



## Sasha2012

With Kim Kardashian feeling the strain of pregnancy,Kanye West has been stepping up the daddy duties.

The 38-year-old rapper-turned-designer was seen taking the couple's adorable two-year-old girl North to ballet class in Los Angeles, California on Wednesday.

Joining the duo were Kourtney Kardashian and her daughter Penelope, three, who provided the perfect companion to the tutu-clad North.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ined-52lbs-unborn-son-7lbs.html#ixzz3rFS8dx27


----------



## caitlin1214

My birthday is the 14th and my parents and I sort of do a family party when I'm home for Christmas Eve. My birthday cake is that night's dessert. 

I felt the "my birthday is at an inconvenient time" thing in college when that time, everyone was either doing final exams or going home for Christmas Break. 

Speaking of college, I knew someone who had a Christmas birthday, and she talked about the time where her grandmother came over with two presents, both wrapped in Christmas paper. Her mother made her go right upstairs and re-wrap one of the gifts in birthday paper.


----------



## pukasonqo

one day i will understand why some parents insist in making their DDs wear tutus to a pre ballet class...


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> she had sympathy komplications when lamar OD'ed and khloe was getting press, she had to fly (with those komplikations) back home to see her dr
> now that khloe's moment in the sun is gone kimbo can forget about those komplikations and keep us entertained with her and yeezy's koncept of fashion


----------



## twinkle.tink

pukasonqo said:


> one day i7 will understand why some parents insist in making their DDs wear tutus to a pre ballet class...



 It is usually not the parents. Kids adore them.

My daughter loved hers at that age. We have a strict studio, black leos, pink tights, and pink slippers ONLY. 
I often let my daughter wear her tutu(s) to & from class, but it always had to be removed for class.

I actually love the olive drab and camo, so different.

But...as posters mentioned previously, our studio would never allow slippers that had been worn outside.


----------



## pinkfeet

twinkle.tink said:


> It is usually not the parents. Kids adore them.
> 
> My daughter loved hers at that age. We have a strict studio, black leos, pink tights, and pink slippers ONLY.
> I often let my daughter wear her tutu(s) to & from class, but it always had to be removed for class.
> 
> I actually love the olive drab and camo, so different.
> 
> But...as posters mentioned previously, our studio would never allow slippers that had been worn outside.



This. My mom couldn't get me out of my ballet tutu's, and skirts. I loved wearing them. Any costume really, I adored it. But I never wore my ballet shoes outside of class.


----------



## dangerouscurves

KrissieNO.5 said:


> He was very cute in that clip! He was so sweet to Iris...




He has to be nice or else everyone in NYC will put him is misery.


----------



## knasarae

With the way they are, I'm sure North probably has another pair of slippers for indoor.  That's just her paparazzi ensemble lol.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

dangerouscurves said:


> He has to be nice or else everyone in NYC will put him is misery.



I know but I felt a genuine humbleness from him when he met Iris. I don't think the real Kanye is a bad guy. I think it's just his public persona to have too much bravado and cockiness.


----------



## berrydiva

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I know but I felt a genuine humbleness from him when he met Iris. I don't think the real Kanye is a bad guy. I think it's just his public persona to have too much bravado and cockiness.



That's the real Kanye by all accounts.


----------



## Sassys

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I know but I felt a genuine humbleness from him when he met Iris. I don't think the real Kanye is a bad guy. I think it's just his public persona to have too much bravado and cockiness.


 
Not! Him being an a$$hole is 100% real.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> That's the real Kanye by all accounts.





Sassys said:


> Not! Him being an a$$hole is 100% real.



I am not too sure about that. I work in the fashion industry and I have heard from people who have worked and met Kanye (First hand accounts) that he is a nice guy and is pretty quiet and polite. 

As much as people don't like Kim, I have heard the same of her as well.


----------



## Sassys

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I am not too sure about that. I work in the fashion industry and I have heard from people who have worked and met Kanye (First hand accounts) that he is a nice guy and is pretty quiet and polite.
> 
> As much as people don't like Kim, I have heard the same of her as well.


 
I also met him, and he was an a$$hole. Very rude.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sassys said:


> I also met him, and he was an a$$hole. Very rude.



Okay lol I am not looking to get into an argument or debate about Kanye. Let's move on...


----------



## Ladybug09

they would find some drab colored tutu ensemble for the kid.


----------



## YSoLovely

Of course Kanye would be nice to people who could be helpful to him and his career. Especially when they are in positions of actual power... Bet he breaks out his Valley Girl voice, too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Of course Kanye would be nice to people who could be helpful to him and his career. Especially when they are in positions of actual power... Bet he breaks out his Valley Girl voice, too.




Thought so too. He's only nice to certain people. And Lol-ing @ his Valley girl voice!! [emoji23]


----------



## ChanelMommy

North is so adorable


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was just thinking, have we ever seen North in a high chair or stroller?  I have so many pics of my daughter in both those things when she was little, but I can't recall seeing North ever messing around with some food, or just getting wheeled down the street.  And yes, I know she can walk now, but my daughter loved her stroller until I kicked her butt out of it at age 4.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> I was just thinking, have we ever seen North in a high chair or stroller?  I have so many pics of my daughter in both those things when she was little, but I can't recall seeing North ever messing around with some food, or just getting wheeled down the street.  And yes, I know she can walk now, but my daughter loved her stroller until I kicked her butt out of it at age 4.


 
Most people in LA don't have strollers. They drive everywhere (you take the kid from the car seat into, the location you are going into). My cousin lives in LA and never had a stroller for my god son. 

I have seen pics of north in a high chair (once when they were on vacation and another of a fan, who posted a pic on the web, of Kim Kanye and North in a restaurant in Malibu). There are hundreds of pictures of North in a stroller. You've never seen pics of Kim struggling to get North out the stroller, while Kanye just stands there??


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Most people in LA don't have strollers. They drive everywhere (you take the kid from the car seat into, the location you are going into). My cousin lives in LA and never had a stroller for my god son.
> 
> I have seen pics of north in a high chair (once when they were on vacation and another of a fan, who posted a pic on the web, of Kim Kanye and west in a restaurant in Malibu). *There are hundreds of pictures of North in a stroller. You've never seen pics of Kim struggling to get North out the stroller, while Kanye just stands there?*?





Yeah, I guess it's a regional thing.  I live in a suburb of Boston, and I literally blew through 4 strollers, including a double stroller, with my one child.  We love to go for long walks though.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, I guess it's a regional thing.  I live in a suburb of Boston, and I literally blew through 4 strollers, including a double stroller, with my one child.  We love to go for long walks though.


 
When my godson was a baby, she had that stroller that had the carrier/carseat attached, but after he grew out of that, she never had a stroller for him. We carried him, straight from the car, to the restaurant, or inside the store. You don't stroll outside in LA like the east coast. If she needed to go to the mall, like the grove, she wouldn't take him.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Most people in LA don't have strollers. They drive everywhere (you take the kid from the car seat into, the location you are going into). My cousin lives in LA and never had a stroller for my god son.
> 
> I have seen pics of north in a high chair (once when they were on vacation and another of a fan, who posted a pic on the web, of Kim Kanye and North in a restaurant in Malibu). There are hundreds of pictures of North in a stroller. You've never seen pics of Kim struggling to get North out the stroller, while Kanye just stands there??



Wasn't there a pic out there with speculation it wasn't North but instead a doll inside the covered stroller Kimmie was pushing and Kanye was ignoring?


----------



## Stansy

Kim looks like an early overstuffed Thanksgiving turkey. 
Apologies to all turkeys out there!


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> Wasn't there a pic out there with speculation it wasn't North but instead a doll inside the covered stroller Kimmie was pushing and Kanye was ignoring?


 
Yes, which I never believed. How can one show up with an empty stroller to the airport and not have TSA know, there is no baby in there. Someone would have said something, and the people on line behind her, would have taken pics to bust her. We have someone her on TPF that works at LAX security (one of her co-workers would have said, "Kim showed up the other day, pretending to have a baby in the stroller". 

A lot of you forget, Kim is not smart enough, to pull off things like that. The ding bat once posted a pic after she had North in a bikini and claimed it was recent, yet you could clearly see in the background, she was in her old bedroom in the house she sold, when she was pregnant with North and moved in with her mother. Kim is beyond stupid.


----------



## coconutsboston

How short is 'Ye to need 3 inch platforms on his boots?


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> She always puts fashion first - even at the expense of her own comfort.
> 
> Yet as she stepped out in a typically towering pair of heels on Monday, Kim Kardashian revealed she was starting to pine for a simple pair of flip flops.
> 
> 'My feet are starting to swell,' the heavily pregnant reality star said in the latest Vogue Podcast.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-starting-make-feet-swell.html#ixzz3r3s7kOYL



Was this makeup put on with a blow torch?  Yeech!


----------



## redney

coconutsboston said:


> How short is 'Ye to need 3 inch platforms on his boots?


Good catch! He isn't very tall, maybe 5'7" or so?


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> How short is 'Ye to need 3 inch platforms on his boots?


 
I'm 5'7 flat foot. When I met him, he was exactly my height (he had on sneakers)


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Jesus was a Capricorn! Hilarious! I too am a Capricorn!



Haha


----------



## uhpharm01

Lounorada said:


> That is so unfair  I'm thankful that has never happened to me in my entire life, I always get separate presents for bday & xmas from friends and family. Don't know why, but I often thought it's because I'm an only



Same here. I'm also an only child.  But there are some other people in my family were are born around Xmas but they have brother and sisters and they  also got two separate gifts, too


----------



## YSoLovely

coconutsboston said:


> how short is 'ye to need 3 inch platforms on his boots?




~ 5'7


----------



## shiny_things

If this kid is born on Christmas Day, I call shenanigans. Too convenient for the whole Yeezus thing.


----------



## berrydiva

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I am not too sure about that. *I work in the fashion industry* and I have heard from people who have worked and met Kanye (First hand accounts) that he is a nice guy and is pretty quiet and polite.
> 
> As much as people don't like Kim, I have heard the same of her as well.


Well I'm glad you cleared that up prior to asking where our opinion originated. Lol


----------



## redney

shiny_things said:


> If this kid is born on Christmas Day, I call shenanigans. Too convenient for the whole Yeezus thing.



Well they can say whatever they want. May not be the truth, though.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> Well I'm glad you cleared that up prior to asking where our opinion originated. Lol



I am not sure what you mean?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shiny_things said:


> If this kid is born on Christmas Day, I call shenanigans. Too convenient for the whole Yeezus thing.



I am with you. Too convenient. Imagine the conspiracy theories regard that haha


----------



## chloebagfreak

Kanye and Kim are not nice. My son worked at marmalade cafe in Calabasas for several years and they would come in and treated staff like dirt. 
When fans came up to the table they were even worse. My son said the servers were shocked. That is one of main reasons I'm sad they have their circus where our family lives.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

I think she is going to go into labor soon especially since it's past the timeframe she had North.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Well this is creepy


----------



## DiorT

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Well this is creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186869



Holy crap!


----------



## usmcwifey

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Well this is creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186869




The kid part is creepy... Cuz we know their faces are so altered that non of them (esp Kim) really look that way....but those little girls could be twins almost!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

usmcwifey said:


> The kid part is creepy... Cuz we know their faces are so altered that non of them (esp Kim) really look that way....but those little girls could be twins almost!




Very true


----------



## coconutsboston

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Well this is creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186869


I'm confused, who is in the bottom pics?  I thought they were all the same until I noticed the comments.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

coconutsboston said:


> I'm confused, who is in the bottom pics?  I thought they were all the same until I noticed the comments.




Reggie bush wife and daughter


----------



## Encore Hermes

Reggie's wife and Kim don't look anything alike and I have seen them both irl. Kim has a flat round face with tiny nose and Lilith has an angular face with cheek bones.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Imo reggie's wife has beautiful features compared to 2015 Kim face


----------



## nancyramos

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I am with you. Too convenient. Imagine the conspiracy theories regard that haha



A child born on Christmas day after having so much trouble conceiving


----------



## nancyramos

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Well this is creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186869



The kids are so cute


----------



## tweegy

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Well this is creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186869



I had to look for a while before I realized the bottom wasn't Kim & North lol


----------



## White Orchid

Please don't stone me but I think Reggie's Daughter is cuter.  Not that I'm hating on North at all, no, just that the other child is gorgeous!  Maybe I just see too much of Kanye in her.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

nancyramos said:


> A child born on Christmas day after having so much trouble conceiving



haha I know...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Well this is creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186869



Wow, Reggie's wife is a stunner!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I follow Reggie's wife on IG, and I think she is stunning and naturally so. And Briseis is the prettiest little girl.


----------



## sabrunka

I think that Kim and Lilit look really different.  Its true that they have similar features, but I can tell the differences and I think Lilit looks more genuine and like someone I would like to know.


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> I think that Kim and Lilit look really different.  Its true that they have similar features, but I can tell the differences and I think Lilit looks more genuine and like someone I would like to know.



Yeah...but that's not Lilit's original face either.


----------



## whimsic

berrydiva said:


> Yeah...but that's not Lilit's original face either.



Their original faces looked completely different. They all start to look lile clones once they get plastic surgery.. Lilit definitely has had quite a bit of work done (nose, lips, fillers).

Old Lilit face (2010): http://www.wireimage.com/celebrity-pictures/personality-Lilit-Avagyan-attends-GBKs-BCS-National-Championship-Gift/115766418


----------



## Coach Lover Too

coconutsboston said:


> I'm confused, who is in the bottom pics?  I thought they were all the same until I noticed the comments.



Me too!


----------



## AEGIS

pukasonqo said:


> one day i will understand why some parents insist in making their DDs wear tutus to a pre ballet class...



lol you've never been around kids
i used to take my sisters to class....i let them wear whatever they want so they wouldn't get on my nerves on the ride there. do we really need tears over a tutu? no. read this book while i drive and let's get going. i feel like parenting is about risk assessment


----------



## AEGIS

sabrunka said:


> I think that Kim and Lilit look really different.  Its true that they have similar features, but I can tell the differences and I think Lilit looks more genuine and like someone I would like to know.



I also think their daughters look very different. They're just two little brown girls...that's the ony similarity I see


----------



## pukasonqo

AEGIS said:


> lol you've never been around kids
> 
> i used to take my sisters to class....i let them wear whatever they want so they wouldn't get on my nerves on the ride there. do we really need tears over a tutu? no. read this book while i drive and let's get going. i feel like parenting is about risk assessment




actually... i have two, boy and girl [emoji74]but DD was a tomboy so the whole princess, pink, tutus never happened! i had the experience of just letting her wear what she wanted, mostly her brother's clothes. 
but you are right, parenting is part risk assessment, part negotiation


----------



## mundodabolsa

oo_let_me_see said:


> I follow Reggie's wife on IG, and I think she is stunning and *naturally *so. And Briseis is the prettiest little girl.



Naturally??  I feel like I'm looking at a mask when I look at her face.  



whimsic said:


> Their original faces looked completely different. They all start to look lile clones once they get plastic surgery.. Lilit definitely has had quite a bit of work done (nose, lips, fillers).
> 
> Old Lilit face (2010): http://www.wireimage.com/celebrity-...GBKs-BCS-National-Championship-Gift/115766418



Wow, I think she was WAY more striking in her original state, at least in this picture.  What a shame.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

mundodabolsa said:


> Naturally??  I feel like I'm looking at a mask when I look at her face.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I think she was WAY more striking in her original state, at least in this picture.  What a shame.




Wow, I had no idea!!! What a shame.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Here is another pic, same event





I would love to know date taken. 
Fabwags credit


----------



## uhpharm01

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Well this is creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186869



Oh wow


----------



## uhpharm01

AEGIS said:


> lol you've never been around kids
> i used to take my sisters to class....i let them wear whatever they want so they wouldn't get on my nerves on the ride there. do we really need tears over a tutu? no. read this book while i drive and let's get going. i feel like parenting is about risk assessment



Hahaha


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> Their original faces looked completely different. They all start to look lile clones once they get plastic surgery.. Lilit definitely has had quite a bit of work done (nose, lips, fillers).
> 
> Old Lilit face (2010): http://www.wireimage.com/celebrity-...GBKs-BCS-National-Championship-Gift/115766418



No!! I would never have recognized her!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Encore Hermes said:


> Here is another pic, same event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know date taken.
> 
> Fabwags credit




Oh my God!!! One appeal (for me) was the thought that she was natural. That's obviously not the case. [emoji53]


----------



## Alexenjie

White Orchid said:


> Please don't stone me but I think Reggie's Daughter is cuter.  Not that I'm hating on North at all, no, just that the other child is gorgeous!  Maybe I just see too much of Kanye in her.


I think it's just a bad photo of North, she is beautiful in most photos but everyone gets to have their own opinion, of course.

I think it's too bad that Lilit enlarged her lips so much, her natural lips would look much better. I find Lilit more attractive than Kim but I have not seen very many pictures of Lilit. The pictures of Kim that saturate the internet and magazines have made me weary of seeing her. I will be happy when she gives birth and disappears for a few months (while she recovers from both birth and plastic surgery).

Kim hates being pregnant so much that I doubt she will wait until Christmas to have the next baby. Once she has the baby, could she keep it a secret for a month or longer? I have no idea what's possible in this area.


----------



## Stansy

Is a birth certificate a public document in the US?


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Please don't stone me but I think Reggie's Daughter is cuter.  Not that I'm hating on North at all, no, just that the other child is gorgeous!  Maybe I just see too much of Kanye in her.



No hate from me.I don't think North is cute.


----------



## nastasja

So is this Lilit chick obsessed with Kim? I just looked at her IG and you'd think she's getting PS to look just like her.


----------



## AEGIS

pukasonqo said:


> actually... i have two, boy and girl [emoji74]but DD was a tomboy so the whole princess, pink, tutus never happened! i had the experience of just letting her wear what she wanted, mostly her brother's clothes.
> but you are right, parenting is part risk assessment, part negotiation



my sisters loved tutus and all that stuff
it was a bit annoying...you're lucky


----------



## pukasonqo

AEGIS said:


> my sisters loved tutus and all that stuff
> 
> it was a bit annoying...you're lucky




ha, ha! it all changed once she turned 13....i miss those simple days when the monkey (her nickname) was a little girl
back to kimbotic!


----------



## whimsic

Encore Hermes said:


> Here is another pic, same event
> fabwags.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Lilit-Avagyan-Confirm-They-Are-Pregnant.jpg
> I would love to know date taken.
> Fabwags credit



Jan 2010 according to the wired pic


----------



## Jayne1

killerlife said:


> So is this Lilit chick obsessed with Kim? I just looked at her IG and you'd think she's getting PS to look just like her.



Well, if I wasn't reading here and just saw a picture of this  Lilit person, I would say she was a bit obsessed with looking like Kim.


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> Well, if I wasn't reading here and just saw a picture of this  Lilit person, I would say she was a bit obsessed with looking like Kim.




They all look the same, though.

Kim K, Lilit, Jennifer Stano, Leyla Milani... all of them. 


Gotta say I'm a bit disappointed, too, to find out that Lilit went under the knife


----------



## Encore Hermes

whimsic said:


> Jan 2010 according to the wired pic



Thanks  
So she was 23


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> Gotta say I'm a bit disappointed, too, to find out that Lilit went under the knife



I could tell immediately, just by looking at her little nose and huge lips and breasts that they were not natural.  I just didn't realize how unlike Kim she looked before.


----------



## nastasja

YSoLovely said:


> They all look the same, though.
> 
> Kim K, Lilit, Jennifer Stano, Leyla Milani... all of them.



Add Marianna Hewitt to that list. She legit looks exactly like Kim now.

http://lifewithme.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Cibelle-x-Marianna-_-BalmainHM_17.jpg


----------



## pukasonqo

they all probably go to the same dentist...


----------



## RedSoleAddict

killerlife said:


> Add Marianna Hewitt to that list. She legit looks exactly like Kim now.
> 
> http://lifewithme.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Cibelle-x-Marianna-_-BalmainHM_17.jpg



Woah! That is NOT Kim?! 

I used to think Marianna was pretty, now she's just ok.


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> I could tell immediately, just by looking at her little nose and huge lips and breasts that they were not natural.  I just didn't realize how unlike Kim she looked before.



The breasts and lips were obvious, I just didn't know she messed with her face like that much... 



killerlife said:


> Add Marianna Hewitt to that list. She legit looks exactly like Kim now.
> 
> http://lifewithme.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Cibelle-x-Marianna-_-BalmainHM_17.jpg




HOLY SH**!!! 
That's some single exxxotical female s*** :weird:


----------



## White Orchid

I follow Stano in IG and I swear her and her friends all have the same nose and lips.  Actually even her idiot husband has the same lip fillers.  Why I follow her is beyond me.  I've never even clicked the heart emoticon ever lol.



YSoLovely said:


> They all look the same, though.
> 
> Kim K, Lilit, Jennifer Stano, Leyla Milani... all of them.
> 
> 
> Gotta say I'm a bit disappointed, too, to find out that Lilit went under the knife


----------



## Lounorada

killerlife said:


> Add Marianna Hewitt to that list. She legit looks exactly like Kim now.
> 
> http://lifewithme.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Cibelle-x-Marianna-_-BalmainHM_17.jpg



Gaaahhh! There's two of them...


----------



## whimsic

There's all these instagram mua's and thots as well.  I doubt these ppl went to the PS with a picture of Kim and asked to look like her. It's just the generic plastic surgery face I guess. They get the same procedures (nose job, lip injections, fillers, botox, chin/jaw augmentation), erase their original features, use the same makeup techniques, and end up looking like clones.


----------



## Alekennedy

The other day I was looking around on Instagram and my jaw dropped to my floor! I don't mean to bash anyone but I found a girl that LITERALLY tries to be like and look like Kim.. (I wasn't so sure if I should post the name but if it's wrong, a mod can edit my post.)

The girl is @wandizen and it really is the most disturbing thing I've seen.. What are y'alls opinion? [emoji50]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Alekennedy said:


> The other day I was looking around on Instagram and I found something and my jaw dropped to my floor! I don't mean to bash anyone but I found a girl that LITERALLY tries to be like and look like Kim.. I wasn't so sure if I should post the name but if it's wrong, a mod can edit my post. The girl is @wandizen and it really is the most disturbing thing I've seen.. What are y'alls opinion? [emoji50]
> 
> View attachment 3187938



Omgosh, I took a quick peek in case your post gets deleted and jeezus, right down to the fat a**!! Identical! Who would want that!!? Well , no one with much sense that is.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

WOW, that is freaky!


----------



## Sasha2012

Well, you could never accuse him of being humble.

While bands know to avoid wearing their own T-shirts at all costs, seems the same music fashion rules do not apply to Kanye West

The 38-year-old star was spotted rocking his own merchandise as he landed in Los Angeles, California, on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-following-footwear-launch.html#ixzz3rXZdGJJv


----------



## Stansy

pukasonqo said:


> they all probably go to the same dentist...


:giggles:


----------



## Queenpixie

add sazdell to tthe list

https://www.instagram.com/sazdell/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Queenpixie said:


> add sazdell to tthe list
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/sazdell/


----------



## qudz104

AEGIS said:


> i feel like parenting is about risk assessment




Omg so much yes lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Pandoravuitton said:


> WOW, that is freaky!



And scary! So much wrong with that. Spending tons of money to look and pose like someone else, hoping to be mistaken for the real one you're a clone of. Sheesh. Why can't she be an original? Chick needs self esteem lessons, stat.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Everytime I see a picture of Kanye and North, I can imagine how lucky he thinks North is for having him as a father.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> No!! I would never have recognized her!



She reminds me of someone, but I can't recall the name. She's just generic looking.


----------



## Eva1991

Why would anyone want to look like Kim K or any celeb for that matter is beyond me. I understand getting make up and style inspiration from certain celebs but trying to look _exactly _the same is not healthy IMO.


----------



## Eva1991

YSoLovely said:


> #TeamCapricorn
> 
> Can't wait for #CapSeason to start.



I know I'm late to the party but I'm a capricorn as well!!! We rock!!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Twitter Goes Wild For North Wests Afro Last Night*







Last night in the Season 11 premiere of our generations version of _The Brady Bunch _ _Keeping Up with the Kardashians _  two-year-old North West finally (!!!) appeared on screen with her  mother Kim Kardashian West. And of course, Twitter went wild for Little  Noris head of curls. I just squealed when they showed Noris little  afro on #KUWTK Im officially a North West stan, tweeted NandiOCee. NORTH. WEST. IS. NATURAL. HAIR. GOALS, tweeted Kamie Crawford, a former Miss Teen USA. North West & this Afro are too cute!!!!!!!!!!!! tweeted LipGlossBoss.






http://news.yahoo.com/north-west-afro-kim-kardashian-keeping-up-152105625.html


----------



## NicolesCloset

I have to ask what is a Stan?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Twitter Goes Wild For North Wests Afro Last Night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night in the Season 11 premiere of our generations version of _The Brady Bunch _ _Keeping Up with the Kardashians _  two-year-old North West finally (!!!) appeared on screen with her  mother Kim Kardashian West. And of course, Twitter went wild for Little  Noris head of curls. I just squealed when they showed Noris little  afro on #KUWTK Im officially a North West stan, tweeted NandiOCee. NORTH. WEST. IS. NATURAL. HAIR. GOALS, tweeted Kamie Crawford, a former Miss Teen USA. North West & this Afro are too cute!!!!!!!!!!!! tweeted LipGlossBoss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/north-west-afro-kim-kardashian-keeping-up-152105625.html



Hasn't North been on the show before; confused as to what the big deal is. We've also seen her hair not in her normal ponytail.


----------



## Jikena

bag-princess said:


> *Twitter Goes Wild For North Wests Afro Last Night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night in the Season 11 premiere of our generations version of _The Brady Bunch _ _Keeping Up with the Kardashians _  two-year-old North West finally (!!!) appeared on screen with her  mother Kim Kardashian West. And of course, Twitter went wild for Little  Noris head of curls. I just squealed when they showed Noris little  afro on #KUWTK Im officially a North West stan, tweeted NandiOCee. NORTH. WEST. IS. NATURAL. HAIR. GOALS, tweeted Kamie Crawford, a former Miss Teen USA. North West & this Afro are too cute!!!!!!!!!!!! tweeted LipGlossBoss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/north-west-afro-kim-kardashian-keeping-up-152105625.html



She was indeed super cute


----------



## mrsinsyder

NicolesCloset said:


> I have to ask what is a Stan?


Like a crazy stalker super fan.


----------



## NicolesCloset

mrsinsyder said:


> Like a crazy stalker super fan.


 Ok lol love this term Thank you


----------



## AEGIS

killerlife said:


> Add Marianna Hewitt to that list. She legit looks exactly like Kim now.
> 
> http://lifewithme.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Cibelle-x-Marianna-_-BalmainHM_17.jpg



what did she look like before? she seems nice


----------



## AEGIS

NicolesCloset said:


> Ok lol love this term Thank you



It's from Eminem's song like 10 years ago [omg I can't believe it's been that long!] called 'Stan' about an obsessed fan. So it's stalker + fan= stan


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Hasn't North been on the show before*; confused as to what the big deal is. We've also seen her hair not in her normal ponytail.




no idea!!!  the last time i watched was khloe and lam lam's wedding!


----------



## myown

mrsinsyder said:


> Like a crazy stalker super fan.



well but is this the right term here? being a crazy stalker super fan for  a baby?


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> It's from Eminem's song like 10 years ago [omg I can't believe it's been that long!] called 'Stan' about an obsessed fan. So it's stalker + fan= stan



15 years ago...


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> 15 years ago...


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> 15 years ago...



...I feel so damn old


----------



## redney

Well, kids, here it is. The second coming of Yeezus will make his appearance via _*scheduled C-section*_ on Christmas day, 12/25.

Oh and it's hard to get pregnant, of course, when your husband wants to have sex with men, not you.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...nxious-and-concerned_564b559ee4b08cda348aa791

*Kim Kardashian&#8217;s &#8216;High Risk&#8217; Pregnancy Has Her Anxious And Concerned*
*The reality star is due to give birth on Christmas Day.*

  Kim Kardashian is already mom to North West, 2, and due to give birth to her second child, a boy, on Christmas Day via C-section. 

  The mother-to-be has been open about her fertility troubles and pregnancy struggles and recently spoke with E! News about her current pregnancy.  

  "Every medical issue that you could probably have I feel like I get and I worry so much about it," the 35-year-old told E! News.

  Kardashian added, "This pregnancy I have a little bit more anxiety just because I know what's to come and it's really inevitable some of the issues that I'm going to have. You know, I have a high-risk delivery and all of that gives me such anxiety."

  The reality star said she is "scared" for her delivery on her website, as she dealt with two complications during her pregnancy with North. The first was preeclampsia, a complication that includes high blood pressure and damage to certain organs, according to the Mayo Clinic. It is serious and can sometimes be fatal. 

  Kardashian also had a life-threatening condition called placenta accreta during her first pregnancy. According to a previous HuffPost explainer on Kardashian's condition, placenta accreta occurs when the placenta grows too deeply into the mother&#8217;s uterus, becoming inseparable from the uterine wall. In some cases, a mother will have to have their uterus removed after giving birth. 

  The reality star talked about what would happen if she had placenta accreta during her second pregnancy in a September 2015 interview with C Magazine. 

  "Well, [the doctors] think I&#8217;ll have placenta accreta again, so if the placenta grows a little bit deeper than it did last time, then they are prepared to have my uterus removed, which is a little scary for me," said Kardashian to the publication. "I think we&#8217;re just gonna go day by day, see how overwhelming it is, and see how the delivery goes." 

  Despite her medical complications, Kardashian told E! that she realizes how "blessed" she is to be pregnant again. 

  "You know it was really hard for me to get pregnant so I do feel really blessed that I am pregnant," said Kardashian. "And at the end of the day it is a million times worth it &#8230;I'm really not complaining, I'm just being honest."


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> *Twitter Goes Wild For North West&#8217;s Afro Last Night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night in the Season 11 premiere of our generation&#8217;s version of _The Brady Bunch _&#8212; _Keeping Up with the Kardashians _&#8212;  two-year-old North West finally (!!!) appeared on screen with her  mother Kim Kardashian West. And of course, Twitter went wild for Little  Nori&#8217;s head of curls. &#8220;I just squealed when they showed Nori&#8217;s little  afro on #KUWTK I&#8217;m officially a North West stan,&#8221; tweeted NandiOCee. &#8220;NORTH. WEST. IS. NATURAL. HAIR. GOALS,&#8221; tweeted Kamie Crawford, a former Miss Teen USA. &#8220;North West & this Afro are too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!&#8221; tweeted LipGlossBoss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/north-west-afro-kim-kardashian-keeping-up-152105625.html


And folks still don't believe she's slicking that kid's hair down with product...poor child will be edgeless by 5...smh.


----------



## bag-princess

will they be doing her tummy tuck during this scheduled c-section?


these people are so unbelievable.  christmas day!


----------



## queen

redney said:


> Well, kids, here it is. The second coming of Yeezus will make his appearance via _*scheduled C-section*_ on Christmas day, 12/25.
> 
> Oh and it's hard to get pregnant, of course, when your husband wants to have sex with men, not you.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...nxious-and-concerned_564b559ee4b08cda348aa791
> 
> *Kim Kardashians High Risk Pregnancy Has Her Anxious And Concerned*
> *The reality star is due to give birth on Christmas Day.*
> 
> Kim Kardashian is already mom to North West, 2, and due to give birth to her second child, a boy, on Christmas Day via C-section.
> 
> The mother-to-be has been open about her fertility troubles and pregnancy struggles and recently spoke with E! News about her current pregnancy.
> 
> "Every medical issue that you could probably have I feel like I get and I worry so much about it," the 35-year-old told E! News.
> 
> Kardashian added, "This pregnancy I have a little bit more anxiety just because I know what's to come and it's really inevitable some of the issues that I'm going to have. You know, I have a high-risk delivery and all of that gives me such anxiety."
> 
> The reality star said she is "scared" for her delivery on her website, as she dealt with two complications during her pregnancy with North. The first was preeclampsia, a complication that includes high blood pressure and damage to certain organs, according to the Mayo Clinic. It is serious and can sometimes be fatal.
> 
> Kardashian also had a life-threatening condition called placenta accreta during her first pregnancy. According to a previous HuffPost explainer on Kardashian's condition, placenta accreta occurs when the placenta grows too deeply into the mothers uterus, becoming inseparable from the uterine wall. In some cases, a mother will have to have their uterus removed after giving birth.
> 
> The reality star talked about what would happen if she had placenta accreta during her second pregnancy in a September 2015 interview with C Magazine.
> 
> "Well, [the doctors] think Ill have placenta accreta again, so if the placenta grows a little bit deeper than it did last time, then they are prepared to have my uterus removed, which is a little scary for me," said Kardashian to the publication. "I think were just gonna go day by day, see how overwhelming it is, and see how the delivery goes."
> 
> Despite her medical complications, Kardashian told E! that she realizes how "blessed" she is to be pregnant again.
> 
> "You know it was really hard for me to get pregnant so I do feel really blessed that I am pregnant," said Kardashian. "And at the end of the day it is a million times worth it I'm really not complaining, I'm just being honest."


What doc would even agree to schedule a c-section on Christmas day?


----------



## clydekiwi

Cant wait to see the baby name. Probably will be baby yeezus or jesus. Smdh


----------



## bag-princess

queen said:


> What doc would even agree to schedule a c-section on Christmas day?




why would anyone want to be in a hospital on Christmas day???


----------



## ophousewife

If I had to have a C and choose my baby's birthday I would not choose Christmas. It's such a disservice to the child to make them have just the one special day.  My birthday is two weeks before Christmas and my daughter is two weeks after, believe me when I say it's hard to plan for everyone to have everything special.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Kim isn't thinking of the baby she's thinking of the tabloid covers...


----------



## terebina786

ophousewife said:


> If I had to have a C and choose my baby's birthday I would not choose Christmas. It's such a disservice to the child to make them have just the one special day.  My birthday is two weeks before Christmas and my daughter is two weeks after, believe me when I say it's hard to plan for everyone to have everything special.



I know what you mean.  My birthday is 2 weeks before Christmas and trying to plan anything during the holiday season is a nightmare.


----------



## AshTx.1

queen said:


> What doc would even agree to schedule a c-section on Christmas day?



A doctor who might not celebrate Christmas. Not everyone celebrates the holiday. 

I work in a hospital and our doctors who celebrate Chanukkah rather than Christmas volunteer to work Christmas Day as well as our non - religious doctors.


----------



## redney

hollieplus2 said:


> Kim isn't thinking of the baby she's thinking of the tabloid covers...



Tabloid covers will come no matter what the date of birth is. It's Kanye who likely came up with this hairbrained scheme. He likens himself to being a Jesus Christ-like figure, so of course he will think his son is also god-like.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Tabloid covers will come no matter what the date of birth is. *It's Kanye who likely came up with this hairbrained scheme. He likens himself to being a Jesus Christ-like figure*, so of course he will think his son is also god-like.



Definitely. This has Kanye's fingerprints all over it.

It's sad that Kim is willing to go along with it.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> will they be doing her tummy tuck during this scheduled c-section?
> 
> 
> these people are so unbelievable.  christmas day!


 


bag-mania said:


> Definitely. This has Kanye's fingerprints all over it.
> 
> It's sad that Kim is willing to go along with it.


 


redney said:


> Tabloid covers will come no matter what the date of birth is. It's Kanye who likely came up with this hairbrained scheme. He likens himself to being a Jesus Christ-like figure, so of course he will think his son is also god-like.


 


terebina786 said:


> I know what you mean.  My birthday is 2 weeks before Christmas and trying to plan anything during the holiday season is a nightmare.


 

My DVR, picked up the last few minutes of the new season, when I recorded The Royals. Kim said to Mason, the baby is due around his Birthday. Mason's bday is the first week or two of December if I recall, so the baby is not due Christmas day. No way Kim is going to hold in a baby more than she needs to.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> My DVR, picked up the last few minutes of the new season, when I recorded The Royals. Kim said to Mason, the baby is due around his Birthday. Mason's bday is the first week or two of December if I recall, so the baby is not due Christmas day. *No way Kim is going to hold in a baby more than she needs to.*



People here think she may *say *she's giving birth then, but really giving birth early, in order to give herself more time to recover from her  makeover surgery.  That, I can believe.  Everything about the Ks is smoke and mirrors.

I asked you a question in Lea Remini's thread about book sales, maybe you know the answer!    If you have time and care to answer, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sassys said:


> My DVR, picked up the last few minutes of the new season, when I recorded The Royals. Kim said to Mason, the baby is due around his Birthday. Mason's bday is the first week or two of December if I recall, so the baby is not due Christmas day. No way Kim is going to hold in a baby more than she needs to.




True.


----------



## usmcwifey

I'm still calling BS on the Christmas thing...she looks so big and ready to pop that there's no way she'd make it another month and a half


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> People here think she may *say *she's giving birth then, but really giving birth early, in order to give herself more time to recover from her  makeover surgery.  That, I can believe.  Everything about the Ks is smoke and mirrors.
> 
> *I asked you a question in Lea Remini's thread about book sales, maybe you know the answer!    If you have time and care to answer, I'd love to hear it*!


 
Just answered


----------



## queen

AshTx.1 said:


> A doctor who might not celebrate Christmas. Not everyone celebrates the holiday.
> 
> I work in a hospital and our doctors who celebrate Chanukkah rather than Christmas volunteer to work Christmas Day as well as our non - religious doctors.


Well, you need staff for the operating room also.  I know many do not celebrate Christmas as a religious holiday but do observe it as simply a holiday.  That is why some want to say happy holidays rather than Merry Christmas.  That would not be me as I celebrate Christmas but I respect others beliefs.  Where I live hospitals are staffed on Christmas much like weekends and surgeries are not scheduled for weekends for routine things only emergency.  Thus a scheduled c-section would not be put on the schedule for Christmas day.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> My DVR, picked up the last few minutes of the new season, when I recorded The Royals. Kim said to Mason, the baby is due around his Birthday. Mason's bday is the first week or two of December if I recall, so the baby is not due Christmas day. *No way Kim is going to hold in a baby more than she needs to.*



Especially if she really does have placenta accreta as she claims, which is a dangerous pregnancy complication. There is no way any doctor would put her health and the health of her baby second to the father's ridiculous delusions of grandeur.


----------



## clydekiwi

Doesnt she wanna be with north on xmas morning


----------



## redney

clydekiwi said:


> Doesnt she wanna be with north on xmas morning



She might and I can't imagine she would want to miss being at her home (Kris' house) for the morning for the photos that will be released to the paps.

But I'm convinced this whole born-on-Christmas-Day thing is all Kanye's idea. He doesn't GAF what she may want IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> will they be doing her tummy tuck during this scheduled c-section?
> 
> 
> these people are so unbelievable.  christmas day!


LOL!


queen said:


> What doc would even agree to schedule a c-section on Christmas day?


If the price is right, any Dr. will be there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> My DVR, picked up the last few minutes of the new season, when I recorded The Royals. Kim said to Mason, the baby is due around his Birthday. Mason's bday is the first week or two of December if I recall, so the baby is not due Christmas day. No way Kim is going to hold in a baby more than she needs to.




Can you even hold a baby that long?


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> Can you even hold a baby that long?


 
Years ago you could. I was 12 days late. My mother never shuts up about it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Years ago you could. I was 12 days late. My mother never shuts up about it.




Lol!


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> Can you even hold a baby that long?



Some women do go past their expected gestation of 40 weeks but it becomes more dangerous and their OBs typically monitor the health of the baby and surrounding support tissues. Physiologically, the body starts to break down the supporting structures of pregnancy if the pregnancy is way overdue. The placenta can begin to break down or the baby can get an infection if the amniotic sac ruptures. Amniotic fluid starts to decrease around 36 weeks, and if the pregnancy continues far past the "typical" 40-41 weeks of pregnancy, low fluid amount can be dangerous to the baby.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> No. Physiologically, the body starts to break down the supporting structures of pregnancy if the pregnancy is way overdue. The placenta can begin to break down or the baby can get an infection if the amniotic sac ruptures. Amniotic fluid starts to decrease around 36 weeks, and if the pregnancy continues far past the "typical" 40-41 weeks of pregnancy, low fluid amount can be dangerous to the baby.




Yikes! She better knows this!


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> Yikes! She better knows this!



Even if she doesn't, her OB should have extensive knowledge and should be monitoring her for a safe delivery without thinking about what the father wants the child's birth date to be.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Even if she doesn't, her OB should have extensive knowledge and should be monitoring her for a safe delivery without thinking about what the father wants the child's birth date to be.




I hope she has a good doctor/OB who would slap some sense to her.


----------



## bag-mania

The story just keeps changing. Now, instead of a Christmas baby it will be a Thanksgiving (or thereabouts) baby.



> *Kim Kardashian Is Planning to Change Her Sons Due Date: Find Out When She May Give Birth*
> 
> Christmas is coming early for *Kim Kardashian*. A source reveals in the new issue of *Us Weekly *that the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star  who is due to give birth to a boy around the December holiday  is now planning to get induced around Thanksgiving.
> Kims doctors want to get the baby out early because of her medical history, the source tells *Us*.
> 
> In 2013, Kardashian, 35, was forced to deliver her daughter, *North West*,  now 2, five weeks early when her blood pressure spiked. This time, an  ultrasound showed excess fluid in her placenta, a sign of gestational  diabetes.
> 
> The reality star admits shes never felt the proverbial pregnancy glow. As she lamented on her website on Oct. 5, For me, pregnancy is the worst experience of my life!
> 
> Husband *Kanye West*  has been doing all he can to make her feel otherwise. He sends  flowers, says a pal of the rapper, 38. Hell drop everything to be  with her.
> 
> Kardashian, who has gained 52  pounds so far, has been open about her struggles with pregnancy. Im so  over it  I am beyond over it, she told *Ryan Seacrest* in a radio interview on Nov. 13.  I said this last time. I said I am done. Dont ever make me go through  that again.  How miserable it is, swollen feet and heartburn. It is  the worst.
> 
> But at the same time, the 5-foot-3 mogul  knows she is lucky. I think sometimes [people] think I am ungrateful  for being pregnant, she added. It was really hard for me to get  pregnant  [but] at the end of the day it doesnt mean I have to like  it.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ian-plans-to-change-her-sons-due-date-w157805


----------



## littlerock

redney said:


> Some women do go past their expected gestation of 40 weeks but it becomes more dangerous and their OBs typically monitor the health of the baby and surrounding support tissues. Physiologically, the body starts to break down the supporting structures of pregnancy if the pregnancy is way overdue. The placenta can begin to break down or the baby can get an infection if the amniotic sac ruptures. Amniotic fluid starts to decrease around 36 weeks, and if the pregnancy continues far past the "typical" 40-41 weeks of pregnancy, low fluid amount can be dangerous to the baby.





dangerouscurves said:


> Yikes! She better knows this!



Most first time pregnancies go past the typical 40 week gestation. I went to 41 weeks easily and he wasn't coming out. Had to get induced for a couple different reasons. But if you have enough amniotic fluid, and no other complications, it's quite common to go to 42 weeks. But a lot of 2nd/ 3rd babies come earlier. Maybe because the body already knows what to do..


----------



## redney

littlerock said:


> Most first time pregnancies go past the typical 40 week gestation. I went to 41 weeks easily and he wasn't coming out. Had to get induced for a couple different reasons. But if you have enough amniotic fluid, and no other complications, it's quite common to go to 42 weeks. But a lot of 2nd/ 3rd babies come earlier. Maybe because the body already knows what to do..



I went to 42 weeks and was induced due to decreasing level of amniotic fluid.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> The story just keeps changing. Now, instead of a Christmas baby it will be a Thanksgiving (or thereabouts) baby.



She's not planning to change the delivery date, sure it's her doctors. 

Kanye must be fuming mad.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> She's not planning to change the delivery date, sure it's her doctors.
> 
> Kanye must be fuming mad.



I'm sure if she could hold it in there for another four weeks just to please Kanye she would.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> Years ago you could. I was 12 days late. My mother never shuts up about it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I hope she gets her d*mn tubes tied this time!


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> I hope she gets her d*mn tubes tied this time!



If she really does have placenta accreta like she says she does, she could end up having a hysterectomy right after the c-section delivery.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/placenta-accreta/basics/definition/con-20035437


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> The story just keeps changing. Now, instead of a Christmas baby it will be a Thanksgiving (or thereabouts) baby.




Glad she is able to go further in this pregnancy tho given her history.

Pregnancies are very fickle.


----------



## AECornell

I can attest to this. I was 5 days past due, had an ultrasound to check on the baby, and my fluid was pretty much gone. My induction was scheduled starting midnight the next night. Luckily I started going into labor just before I was supposed to start the induction. Can't imagine being induced, I hear it makes everything prolonged.

Also babies have died in the womb at 40 weeks because of what you described below. Going past your due date should be closely monitored.



redney said:


> Some women do go past their expected gestation of 40 weeks but it becomes more dangerous and their OBs typically monitor the health of the baby and surrounding support tissues. Physiologically, the body starts to break down the supporting structures of pregnancy if the pregnancy is way overdue. The placenta can begin to break down or the baby can get an infection if the amniotic sac ruptures. Amniotic fluid starts to decrease around 36 weeks, and if the pregnancy continues far past the "typical" 40-41 weeks of pregnancy, low fluid amount can be dangerous to the baby.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I don't get it-- how could you change your delivery date? Hah. It does look like she's ready to give birth any day now, though. So a Thanksgiving baby would make more sense. But if Kanye makes her keep the pregnancy until Christmas, that's just mean. Shows that he has no regard to the health of her or her baby. I could never be married to someone like that.


----------



## redney

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I don't get it-- how could you change your delivery date? Hah. It does look like she's ready to give birth any day now, though. So a Thanksgiving baby would make more sense. But if Kanye makes her keep the pregnancy until Christmas, that's just mean. Shows that he has no regard to the health of her or her baby. I could never be married to someone like that.



No one can make a pregnant woman "hold" her delivery until a certain date. Not even Yeezus. 

A doctor can prescribe bed rest and monitoring. A doctor can also slow labor artificially with drugs for a limited period of time but that's extreme and done in premature situations. 

Babies are viable outside the womb starting at 26-27 weeks gestation and on. So if Kimmie goes into labor or her doctor deems it medically necessary to deliver the baby at that point or after, it's gonna happen, whether the father likes it or not.


----------



## AEGIS

is Kanye THAT crazy?


----------



## redney

AEGIS said:


> is Kanye THAT crazy?



Who knows but I wouldn't be surprised he would do anything he could to have his son be equated somehow with the son of the Christian God. 

The Xmas due date story came out a few months ago but as everyone says now, she's so huge it looks as if her "real" due date is much sooner than Xmas day. And someone above said they talked about her due date being near Mason's birthday  of 12/14 on their show a while ago.


----------



## tweegy

Just saw on E theyre killing the soup.. wonder if Joel took one too many pot shots at the Kardashians and they pulled him... Im peeved by this...


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Years ago you could. I was 12 days late. My mother never shuts up about it.



Hey I was also 12 days late!!


----------



## Jikena

tweegy said:


> Just saw on E theyre killing the soup.. wonder if Joel took one too many pot shots at the Kardashians and they pulled him... Im peeved by this...



They're what ?


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Just saw on E theyre killing the soup.. wonder if Joel took one too many pot shots at the Kardashians and they pulled him... Im peeved by this...




[emoji24]I love Joel and the soup!


----------



## LavenderIce

How can they do that to the genius who has given us many gems?


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> Hey I was also 12 days late!!



Gave her false labor three times


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> is Kanye THAT crazy?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] he is!


----------



## Sasha2012

When your mother is Kim Kardashian, you're never too young to appreciate the finer things in life.

Little North showed that she's just as fashion friendly as the rest of her famous clan during a shopping excursion in Calabasas, California with her cousin Penelope and their nannies.

The plucky two-year-old gave the other tots something to envy while showing off a pink satiny handbag to go with her white turtleneck sweater and distressed denim trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-cousin-Penelope-nannies.html#ixzz3ruoBe8sG


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> LOL!
> 
> If the price is right, any Dr. will be there.





hell - if the price is right someone will pretend to be a doctor and get there on Christmas day!    but seriously - ITA that that would not be a problem if the money is right.  it's just few hours out of 24 and would not miss that much of the holiday.


----------



## queen

bag-princess said:


> hell - if the price is right someone will pretend to be a doctor and get there on Christmas day!    but seriously - ITA that that would not be a problem if the money is right.  it's just few hours out of 24 and would not miss that much of the holiday.


Yeah, probably in hell most would go for the cash.  Here some docs would just say it's a holiday we will do it on the day before or after.  I just don't understand a doc allowing some one like either of the West's to run the show.  I personally prefer a physician who manages patient care in the best interest of mother and baby rather than strictly working for money.  But different strokes.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL North's doing the T.Swift with her little handbag. She's so cute!

I just read Kimmy Kakes is going to be induced around Thanksgiving. This makes way more sense as she does not look like she's making it over another month...


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> When your mother is Kim Kardashian, you're never too young to appreciate the finer things in life.
> 
> Little North showed that she's just as fashion friendly as the rest of her famous clan during a shopping excursion in Calabasas, California with her cousin Penelope and their nannies.
> 
> The plucky two-year-old gave the other tots something to envy while showing off a pink satiny handbag to go with her white turtleneck sweater and distressed denim trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-cousin-Penelope-nannies.html#ixzz3ruoBe8sG



Penelope stays being carried; while North has to do her outfit pap walk.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is it just me or is North a little bit knock-kneed?


----------



## Swanky

I don't think so.  In the pics where she like it it's the same photo, one's just zoomed and it looks to me like she's pulling on her her nanny's hand.


----------



## redney

North is beautiful.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Penelope stays being carried; while North has to do her outfit pap walk.






poor penny!!  they just don't trust her not to walk into another car door - or worse - again!!:giggles:


----------



## morgan20

redney said:


> North is beautiful.




Isn't she so beautiful


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> poor penny!!  they just don't trust her not to walk into another car door - or worse - again!!:giggles:


 
 She walked into a car door???


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She walked into a car door???





yea - the pics are somewhere around here.  on her mom's thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> yea - the pics are somewhere around here.  on her mom's thread.


 
Oh damn, never knew this.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Oh damn, never knew this.







yes that is the one!  she has been carried much more since that happened!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> yes that is the one!  she has been carried much more since that happened!




just in case kourtney is slooooooow at reacting like the last time when she didn't noticed and the nanny saved the day


----------



## Sassys

- Okay, I will never understand 


 how a brand new house needs so much renovations (the house is brand new)
why they don't rent a temporary house - or stay at Kanye's house and he can rent an apartment (since they don't really live together and he never sold his old house)
why they can't stay in a 20,000 square foot house, while rooms are being done
 


'I would seriously stab myself': Kylie Jenner refuses to let Kim, Kanye and  North stay at her home while they undergo MORE renovations at their place


New homeowner Kylie  Jenner wants to keep her $2.7million mansion in Calabasas to  herself.
The 18-year-old  star refused to let half sister Kim Kardashian and her family to stay at her residence as  she and husband Kanye West were forced to move out of their own home for  more renovations.
Kylie said she  would 'seriously stab myself' when the 35-year-old reality star suggested that  she, the 38-year-old rapper and their daughter North move in temporarily in a  sneak peek clip from Sunday's upcoming Keeping Up With The Kardashians  episode.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-undergo-renovations-place.html#ixzz3rxfI705o


----------



## Katel

Sassys said:


> - Okay, I will never understand
> 
> 
> how a brand new house needs so much renovations (the house is brand new)
> why they don't rent a temporary house - or stay at Kanye's house and he can rent an apartment (since they don't really live together and he never sold his old house)
> why they can't stay in a 20,000 square foot house, while rooms are being done
> 
> 
> 
> 'I would seriously stab myself': Kylie Jenner refuses to let Kim, Kanye and  North stay at her home while they undergo MORE renovations at their place
> 
> 
> New homeowner Kylie  Jenner wants to keep her $2.7million mansion in Calabasas to  herself.
> The 18-year-old  star refused to let half sister Kim Kardashian and her family to stay at her residence as  she and husband Kanye West were forced to move out of their own home for  more renovations.
> Kylie said she  would 'seriously stab myself' when the 35-year-old reality star suggested that  she, the 38-year-old rapper and their daughter North move in temporarily in a  sneak peek clip from Sunday's upcoming Keeping Up With The Kardashians  episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-undergo-renovations-place.html#ixzz3rxfI705o



Haha this is hilarious - there is not ONE portion of that mega spread that works??  Talk about excessively stupid  

(Or, they must think we are)


----------



## Pursejoy9

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I don't get it-- how could you change your delivery date? Hah. It does look like she's ready to give birth any day now, though. So a Thanksgiving baby would make more sense. But if Kanye makes her keep the pregnancy until Christmas, that's just mean. Shows that he has no regard to the health of her or her baby. I could never be married to someone like that.


No one can do that. Doctors monitor you and for the development of the baby try to keep the pregnancy going as long as is safe for both mother and child. Lot of development occurs in the last 4 weeks so prematurity is not a joke. But no doctor will take orders from a patient or husband (especially since he's not the patient) that goes against medical necessity and no doctor will risk a lawsuit to make someone happy.


----------



## CoachGirl12

North is sooo cute! Nice to see her hair down for once!


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is it just me or is North a little bit knock-kneed?



not just a bit


----------



## Hobbsy

Pursejoy9 said:


> No one can do that. Doctors monitor you and for the development of the baby try to keep the pregnancy going as long as is safe for both mother and child. Lot of development occurs in the last 4 weeks so prematurity is not a joke. But no doctor will take orders from a patient or husband (especially since he's not the patient) that goes against medical necessity and no doctor will risk a lawsuit to make someone happy.



Ha! Talk to Michael Jackson's ex doctor!


----------



## zen1965

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is it just me or is North a little bit knock-kneed?



According to my son's pediatrician a lot of kids at that age appear to be knock-kneed. Most of the time, they just outgrow this. Nothing to worry about


----------



## AECornell

If they're bow-legged before 2, then at 2 they become knock-kneed. They grow out of it.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> *just in case kourtney is slooooooow* at reacting like the last time when she didn't noticed and the nanny saved the day





when is she ever anything but slooooooooow!!!  






Sassys said:


> - Okay, I will never understand
> 
> 
> how a brand new house needs so much renovations (the house is brand new)
> why they don't rent a temporary house - or stay at Kanye's house and he can rent an apartment (since they don't really live together and he never sold his old house)
> why they can't stay in a 20,000 square foot house, while rooms are being done
> 
> 
> 
> *'I would seriously stab myself': Kylie Jenner refuses to let Kim, Kanye and  North stay at her home while they undergo MORE renovations at their place*
> 
> 
> New homeowner Kylie  Jenner wants to keep her $2.7million mansion in Calabasas to  herself.
> The 18-year-old  star refused to let half sister Kim Kardashian and her family to stay at her residence as  she and husband Kanye West were forced to move out of their own home for  more renovations.
> Kylie said she  would 'seriously stab myself' when the 35-year-old reality star suggested that  she, the 38-year-old rapper and their daughter North move in temporarily in a  sneak peek clip from Sunday's upcoming Keeping Up With The Kardashians  episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-undergo-renovations-place.html#ixzz3rxfI705o









i read about her saying that this morning!!!   and i don't blame her - but the stabbing would be for them - not me! 


ITA -  20,000 square damn feet and they can't live in another area while the work is being done!!!  BS!!   i have seen this done many many time on several of my fave HGTV reno shows and they had thousands of square feet less than these idiots do!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## redney

Why doesn't Kim stay put in Kris' house. We all know she and Kanye are never gonna live together so...


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

N & P at their Aunt Koko's book signing


----------



## Ladybug09

Cute little girls.


----------



## StopHammertime

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> N & P at their Aunt Koko's book signing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192780




Awwwwwwwe so cute .


----------



## Sassys

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> N & P at their Aunt Koko's book signing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192780


 
Wait, that is from yesterday and Khloe said, she was sick, so how were they at her book signing?


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is it just me or is North a little bit knock-kneed?



I've noticed that for a long time, but maybe it's something she will grow out of?  Or maybe it's the camera angle, but it appears that way in many photos.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> - Okay, I will never understand
> 
> 
> how a brand new house needs so much renovations (the house is brand new)
> why they don't rent a temporary house - or stay at Kanye's house and he can rent an apartment (since they don't really live together and he never sold his old house)
> why they can't stay in a 20,000 square foot house, while rooms are being done
> 
> 
> 
> 'I would seriously stab myself': Kylie Jenner refuses to let Kim, Kanye and  North stay at her home while they undergo MORE renovations at their place
> 
> 
> New homeowner Kylie  Jenner wants to keep her $2.7million mansion in Calabasas to  herself.
> The 18-year-old  star refused to let half sister Kim Kardashian and her family to stay at her residence as  she and husband Kanye West were forced to move out of their own home for  more renovations.
> Kylie said she  would 'seriously stab myself' when the 35-year-old reality star suggested that  she, the 38-year-old rapper and their daughter North move in temporarily in a  sneak peek clip from Sunday's upcoming Keeping Up With The Kardashians  episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-undergo-renovations-place.html#ixzz3rxfI705o



That's their place?

I would move into some rooms at the other end of the house, or use another wing, temporarily.


----------



## berrydiva

They're cutie pies.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Wait, that is from yesterday and Khloe said, she was sick, so how were they at her book signing?


Exactly.
The kids were pictured out with the nannies so, I would guess the nannies passed by a bookstore, popped in and just took a pic of the kids with the book as a cute jokey thing...  then Khloe used it as an easy way to get attention.


----------



## AEGIS

im already over this kid


----------



## Pursejoy9

Hobbsy said:


> Ha! Talk to Michael Jackson's ex doctor!


Well OB is a different story.


----------



## gillianna

Has it been proven that they are legally married or just playing pretend marry?  It's not like they live together and Kanye seems very happy in photos with Richardo versus with Kimmy.


----------



## YSoLovely

gillianna said:


> *Has it been proven that they are legally married or just playing pretend marry? * It's not like they live together and Kanye seems very happy in photos with Richardo versus with Kimmy.




Who knows and it's not like TMZ is going to seriously investigate... but I do remember members raising questions concerning the validity of their marriage due to the ceremony being held in Italy.

Wouldn't be surprised if their marriage was as real as Demi and Ashton's...


----------



## Sassys

gillianna said:


> Has it been proven that they are legally married or just playing pretend marry?  It's not like they live together and Kanye seems very happy in photos with Richardo versus with Kimmy.



I don't believe they are. When you get married in Italy, you have to have a civil ceremony in court prior to the actual wedding if you are not married by a Roman Catholic priest. Kim and Kanye were pictured every second of the day when they were in Paris and then Italy. We never saw them go to a court house for a civil ceremony like we did when George Clooney got married or like when Tom Cruise got married also in Italy. There were pap pics of both George and Tom going to court house for their civil ceremony's.

The priest that married them was not Roman Catholic. 

These are the same two dummy's who planned a wedding in Paris, but at the last minute realized you have to reside in France for a certain amount of time before you can marry there.


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> im already over this kid



Luckily there's a new one coming up!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Wait, I'm out of the loop. There is speculation that they aren't legally married?


----------



## michie

^Only since before they even exchanged vows...



AEGIS said:


> im already over this kid



Who? North? LOL. 

*whispers* Get in line. I'm over Black Friday West, too...and he's not even here yet.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> ^Only since before they even exchanged vows...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? North? LOL.
> 
> *whispers* Get in line. I'm over* Black Friday West,* too...and he's not even here yet.



OMg I spit my drink!


----------



## altigirl88

YSoLovely said:


> Who knows and it's not like TMZ is going to seriously investigate... but I do remember members raising questions concerning the validity of their marriage due to the ceremony being held in Italy.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if their marriage was as real as Demi and Ashton's...



I never heard about Demi and Ashton's? Please enlighten me.


----------



## altigirl88

YSoLovely said:


> Who knows and it's not like TMZ is going to seriously investigate... but I do remember members raising questions concerning the validity of their marriage due to the ceremony being held in Italy.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if their marriage was as real as Demi and Ashton's...



I never heard about Demi and Ashton's? Please enlighten me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ChanelMommy said:


> Wait, I'm out of the loop. There is speculation that they aren't legally married?




Yep. I still believe they're not legally married. We need receipts!


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> Who knows and it's not like TMZ is going to seriously investigate... but I do remember members raising questions concerning the validity of their marriage due to the ceremony being held in Italy.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if their marriage was as real as Demi and Ashton's...



Demi and Ashton's marriage turned out to be legal, which was a surprise to many.


----------



## stylemepretty

Watching the latest episode of KUWTK. Do you think she was going for orangutan or oompa loompa?


----------



## chowlover2

stylemepretty said:


> Watching the latest episode of KUWTK. Do you think she was going for orangutan or oompa loompa?




6 of one, half dozen of the other-LOL!


----------



## White Orchid

Her face, ugh.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sucks about The Soup being cancelled. 

Last episode isn't until the second week of December. 

After that, though, we're not completely out of outlets for knocking the Kardashians. 

@midnight does its fair share of Kardashian-knocking. It's not all the time, but when it does come up, it's pretty funny. 

Like when Chris Hardwick called sexist phrases on a set of pencils "Kardashian hashtags."


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...e-John-Lewis-pencils-are-causing-a-stink.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> im already over this kid



Me too, lol.


----------



## YSoLovely

altigirl88 said:


> I never heard about Demi and Ashton's? Please enlighten me.





Jayne1 said:


> Demi and Ashton's marriage turned out to be legal, which was a surprise to many.




Ah damn. You're right. My bad. I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## YSoLovely

> *Kim & Kanye             We're Selling Our Starter Home            ... For $20 Plus Mil!!!         *
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* and *Kanye West *are  proving the old adage, "the rich get richer," because they're making  more on a single house than 10 random people combined will ever make in a  lifetime.
> Kim and Kanye bought the sprawling Bel-Air mansion in 2013 for $9  million, and our sources say they spent around $2 million renovating it.
> We've learned the home is going on the market in the next few days, and the asking price will be more than $20 million.
> Our West L.A. real estate sources say they will get what they're  asking, and maybe more. The house is in a hot area of town and it's  likely they'll get multiple offers which will trigger a bidding war.
> Here's the real ***** of it all ... they didn't even bother to live there. They moved to Calabasas to live with *Kris* for a while, and then *bought a house* in nearby Hidden Hills.
> Rich people ... it's really hard to like them.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3s1eApBjg​


*


Sassys,* don't you have a friend in L.A. real estate? 
I'm curious if TMZ's claims are true or if they are overexaggerating to make Kim and Kanye look like savvy real estators...


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> ^Only since before they even exchanged vows...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? North? LOL.
> 
> *whispers* Get in line. *I'm over Black Friday West, too*...and he's not even here yet.







:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:   i am so done with you!!!!   the BEST!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> Her face, ugh.



I agree! Especially from the nose down!


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> *
> 
> 
> Sassys,* don't you have a friend in L.A. real estate?
> I'm curious if TMZ's claims are true or if they are overexaggerating to make Kim and Kanye look like savvy real estators...



Yes I do. She is here in NYC visiting family for thanksgiving.


----------



## YSoLovely

The house before & after






tmz




I prefer contemporary over spanish, but the house looked much nicer before, imo. Now, it's just plain (and) generic


----------



## Jayne1

So, they're flippers and not looking for the perfect family home?


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> The house before & after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer contemporary over spanish, but the house looked much nicer before, imo. Now, it's just plain (and) generic


 
It looks smaller now. No way someone is paying $20 million with neighbors that damn close. Also, I recall my friend told me, that house was on the market for a year, before Thing 1 and Thing 2 bought it for $9million (and that was below asking for what the original owners wanted).


----------



## bag-mania

AEGIS said:


> im already over this kid



Me too. I'm afraid she'll inherit the worst aspects of both parents' personalities.


----------



## YSoLovely

lsa


North is so adorable :kiss: while Kim is such a shallow, vain & narcissistic :censor:


----------



## Jikena

YSoLovely said:


> The house before & after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer contemporary over spanish, but the house looked much nicer before, imo. Now, it's just plain (and) generic



The after house is beautiful as well but why would you do that to a house ? I mean, if you want a modern house, buy a modern house in the first place...


----------



## bag-mania

Jikena said:


> The after house is beautiful as well but why would you do that to a house ? I mean, if you want a modern house, buy a modern house in the first place...



Because if you ever actually finished the house you might be expected to move into it and live like a married couple. No, no, it's much better to have a fixer upper that always needs something and will never be quite done.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3193347
> 
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> North is so adorable :kiss: while Kim is such a shallow, vain & narcissistic :censor:


 

Wow, that was so rude. North was trying to include her cousins and Kim shut it down.

My gut tells me, North is going to treat her cousins like crap when she gets older.


----------



## azania

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3193347
> 
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> North is so adorable :kiss: while Kim is such a shallow, vain & narcissistic :censor:




Is that real?


----------



## Sassys

azania said:


> Is that real?


 


bag-princess said:


> i was wondering the same!!  was this a meme someone did or did kim really say that???


 
Yes. People are saying on other blogs, she actually said it on the show last week. And that is really the face Kourt and Penelope had when she said it on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

azania said:


> Is that real?




i was wondering the same!!  was this a meme someone did or did kim really say that???


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> Wow, that was so rude. North was trying to include her cousins and Kim shut it down.
> 
> My gut tells me, North is going to treat her cousins like crap when she gets older.



Aww! Hopefully North keeps that attitude, although i doubt it once she loses her innocence. She's already being raised to be a narcissist.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Yes. People are saying on other blogs, she actually said it on the show last week.* And that is really the face Kourt and Penelope had when she said it on the show*.





mine looked exactly like theirs reading it!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> mine looked exactly like theirs reading it!!


 
Me too! Why would you say that to a kid and to have the other kids sitting right there to hear it also. She is basically saying, North is special and her cousins are not. I can't believe she said it, and that put it on the show.

My co-worker watches and I just asked her and she said, yep, it was said towards the end of last week's show and she too was shocked she said that.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Me too!* Why would you say that to a kid and to have the other kids sitting right there to hear it also.* *She is basically saying, North is special and her cousins are not*. I can't believe she said it, and that put it on the show.
> 
> My co-worker watches and I just asked her and she said, yep, it was said towards the end of last week's show and she too was shocked she said that.






THIS!!!  it's one thing to think it but to put it into words were not only the kids hear it - but their mother,too!!  i think you are so right - north is going to treat them like they are not worthy of being in her orbit!  i can only imagine what that idiot tells north in private!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!  it's one thing to think it but to put it into words were not only the kids hear it - but their mother,too!!  i think you are so right - north is going to treat them like they are not worthy of being in her orbit!  i can only imagine what that idiot tells north in private!



Imagine what Kanye is telling her. By the time she's school-age she'll be thinking everybody is beneath her.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3193347
> 
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> North is so adorable :kiss: while Kim is such a shallow, vain & narcissistic :censor:



Aww, North can't even be a thoughtful, kind little girl without Kim sh*ting all over it. 
That poor kid will never get to be her true self with narcissists for parents 

 @ Kourtney & Penelopes faces!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Did North say that on the show or did Kim say she said it earlier? Not shading the baby but it sounds like something to start a future plotline.


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-mania said:


> Imagine what Kanye is telling her. By the time she's school-age she'll be thinking everybody is beneath her.



OK!
But let's be real: No matter which fancy, expensive and super duper exlusive private school they'll enroll her in_ - smart money says she'll join Blue Ivy at whichever school she's at  - _the other kids' parents will never forget why Kim is able to buy her ill fitting designer clothes...
And lettuce all pray that once Lil North is a teenager, none of her class mates will wear this sweatshirt to school



pinterest


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Did North say that on the show or did Kim say she said it earlier? Not shading the baby but it sounds like something to start a future plotline.


 
What is in the picture YSL posted, is what was said on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Imagine what Kanye is telling her. By the time she's school-age she'll be thinking everybody is beneath her.




yea she will be getting it from both sides of the fence!


----------



## bag-mania

YSoLovely said:


> OK!
> But let's be real: No matter which fancy, expensive and super duper exlusive private school they'll enroll her in_ - smart money says she'll join Blue Ivy at whichever school she's at  - _the other kids' parents will never forget why Kim is able to buy her ill fitting designer clothes...
> And lettuce all pray that once Lil North is a teenager, none of her class mates will wear this sweatshirt to school
> 
> View attachment 3193499
> 
> pinterest



One day North and little "yet to be named" will find out that it was mom's sex video that started it all! They will have a skewed view of what is important in the world to be sure.


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> One day North and little "yet to be named" will find out that it was mom's sex video that started it all! They will have a skewed view of what is important in the world to be sure.


 
I feel by the time they are old enough to understand, it won't even matter. They will have been exposed to so much non values and no morals it won't matter. 

They have an aunt who was dating a man that could have gone to jail for dating her (their grandparents did nothing about it), they have an aunt who was married to man that OD'd during their divorce and their aunt stopped the divorce, but is seeing someone else. Their father is a closet gay who clearly can't stand being around their mother (but always has a smile on his face, when he is around other men and Uncle Ricardo). Their father is clearly bipolar and unhappy with himself. If he would just admit to himself and come clean about his sexuality, he might be a better person and not a crazed babbling idiot. Their grandmother cheated on her first husband, and produced a blonde hair child that looks exactly like her hairdresser. Like their mother, their grandmother is dating a gay man who carried her purse all day. Their grandfather was once a man and is now a woman. And all of this played out on a fake reality tv show, that their grandmother sold their souls for.

By the time North and her brother are teenagers, the world will have gone to hell in a hand basket and nothing will phase them.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> I feel by the time they are old enough to understand, it won't even matter. They will have been exposed to so much non values and no morals it won't matter.
> 
> They have an aunt who was dating a man that could have gone to jail for dating her (their grandparents did nothing about it), they have an aunt who was married to man that OD'd during their divorce and their aunt stopped the divorce, but is seeing someone else. Their father is a closet gay who clearly can't stand being around their mother (but always has a smile on his face, when he is around other men and Uncle Ricardo). Their father is clearly bipolar and unhappy with himself. If he would just admit to himself and come clean about his sexuality, he might be a better person and not a crazed babbling idiot. Their grandmother cheated on her first husband, and produced a blonde hair child that looks exactly like her hairdresser. Like their mother, their grandmother is dating a gay man who carried her purse all day. Their grandfather was once a man and is now a woman. And all of this played out on a fake reality tv show, that their grandmother sold their souls for.
> 
> By the time North and her brother are teenagers, the world will have gone to hell in a hand basket and nothing will phase them.




This is so true! They will have no morals or values


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sassys said:


> I feel by the time they are old enough to understand, it won't even matter. They will have been exposed to so much non values and no morals it won't matter.
> 
> They have an aunt who was dating a man that could have gone to jail for dating her (their grandparents did nothing about it), they have an aunt who was married to man that OD'd during their divorce and their aunt stopped the divorce, but is seeing someone else. Their father is a closet gay who clearly can't stand being around their mother (but always has a smile on his face, when he is around other men and Uncle Ricardo). Their father is clearly bipolar and unhappy with himself. If he would just admit to himself and come clean about his sexuality, he might be a better person and not a crazed babbling idiot. Their grandmother cheated on her first husband, and produced a blonde hair child that looks exactly like her hairdresser. Like their mother, their grandmother is dating a gay man who carried her purse all day. Their grandfather was once a man and is now a woman. And all of this played out on a fake reality tv show, that their grandmother sold their souls for.
> 
> By the time North and her brother are teenagers, the world will have gone to hell in a hand basket and nothing will phase them.




Sad but true. [emoji17]


----------



## bag-mania

clydekiwi said:


> This is so true! They will have no morals or values



But they will have tons of money to get in trouble with.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I feel by the time they are old enough to understand, it won't even matter. They will have been exposed to so much non values and no morals it won't matter.
> 
> They have an aunt who was dating a man that could have gone to jail for dating her (their grandparents did nothing about it), they have an aunt who was married to man that OD'd during their divorce and their aunt stopped the divorce, but is seeing someone else. Their father is a closet gay who clearly can't stand being around their mother (but always has a smile on his face, when he is around other men and Uncle Ricardo). Their father is clearly bipolar and unhappy with himself. If he would just admit to himself and come clean about his sexuality, he might be a better person and not a crazed babbling idiot. Their grandmother cheated on her first husband, and produced a blonde hair child that looks exactly like her hairdresser. Like their mother, their grandmother is dating a gay man who carried her purse all day. Their grandfather was once a man and is now a woman. And all of this played out on a fake reality tv show, that their grandmother sold their souls for.
> 
> By the time North and her brother are teenagers, the world will have gone to hell in a hand basket and nothing will phase them.








you preaching now girl!!!!


----------



## usmcwifey

stylemepretty said:


> Watching the latest episode of KUWTK. Do you think she was going for orangutan or oompa loompa?




Oh Lord this is scary!!!!!! [emoji40]


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3193347
> 
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> North is so adorable :kiss: while Kim is such a shallow, vain & narcissistic :censor:




This bish is unbelievable. I really hope someone will deflate her ego and her bulbous a$$.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> What is in the picture YSL posted, is what was said on the show.



 so Kim said it. Imo probably scripted in. 
Noticing north doesn't look engaged with her mother. And Kim said her name twice. I would think she would turn her head towards her mother.


----------



## caitlin1214

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3193347
> 
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> North is so adorable :kiss: while Kim is such a shallow, vain & narcissistic :censor:





Sassys said:


> Wow, that was so rude. North was trying to include her cousins and Kim shut it down.
> 
> My gut tells me, North is going to treat her cousins like crap when she gets older.





Sassys said:


> Me too! Why would you say that to a kid and to have the other kids sitting right there to hear it also. She is basically saying, North is special and her cousins are not. I can't believe she said it, and that put it on the show.
> 
> My co-worker watches and I just asked her and she said, yep, it was said towards the end of last week's show and she too was shocked she said that.





bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!  it's one thing to think it but to put it into words were not only the kids hear it - but their mother,too!!  i think you are so right - north is going to treat them like they are not worthy of being in her orbit!  i can only imagine what that idiot tells north in private!



It would have been a cute story if she had just left it at "And then North says 'and there's a Penelope Star and a Mason Star.'"

It would have been awesome if Kourtney pulled out those Get a Star Named After You certificates and said, "Really? Because these say there is a Penelope Star and a Mason Star."

(Although according to this -  http://hubblesite.org/reference_desk/faq/answer.php.id=31&cat=topten - The International Astronomical Union is the only sanctioned body that has the authority to name celestial bodies, so those naming certificates aren't officially recognized.)



YSoLovely said:


> OK!
> But let's be real: No matter which fancy, expensive and super duper exclusive private school they'll enroll her in_ - smart money says she'll join Blue Ivy at whichever school she's at  - _the other kids' parents will never forget why Kim is able to buy her ill fitting designer clothes...
> And lettuce all pray that once Lil North is a teenager, none of her class mates will wear this sweatshirt to school
> 
> View attachment 3193499
> 
> pinterest



Remember Ray J's song I Hit It First? I don't understand why he was vilified for capitalizing on the sex tape, which Kim and her family clearly have done.

He was in the tape, too. Why not capitalize on it?  

On second thought, if the Ks want to keep up the charade that the tape was "stolen" and not "sold" of course they'd make him look bad for doing that.


----------



## Meeka41

stylemepretty said:


> Watching the latest episode of KUWTK. Do you think she was going for orangutan or oompa loompa?




Both she went for pooty tang[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji15]


----------



## whimsic

Penny's expression is everything


----------



## kirsten

North Star isn't even its real name. It's Polaris.


----------



## bag-mania

Encore Hermes said:


> so Kim said it. Imo probably scripted in.
> 
> Noticing north doesn't look engaged with her mother. And Kim said her name twice. I would think she would turn her head towards her mother.




Yeah, I think you are right. Not only for the reasons you said, but I just can't imagine Kim finding the North Star or even thinking to look at stars with her daughter.


----------



## redney

kirsten said:


> North Star isn't even its real name. It's Polaris.



Never in a million years would Kimmie know this.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> so Kim said it. Imo probably scripted in.
> Noticing north doesn't look engaged with her mother. And Kim said her name twice. I would think she would turn her head towards her mother.



I'm not following what you mean. Because North didn't look at her, the scene was fake?


----------



## redney

North didn't look at Kimmie because she's not Nanny-Mommy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> I'm not following what you mean.* Because North didn't look at her, the scene was fake*?



No. I think the show is scripted. This is an example of insensitive  Kim (concerning the other kids) that will reoccur imo. 

The observation from the pics is at Kim says north's name 2X but north doesn't look at her, she keeps looking at something off camera.  Even if she isn't following the conversation hearing her name imo she would look in that direction.


----------



## Sasha2012

Yall are really analyzing that scene LOL I watched it when it aired and didn't think twice about it until people started making memes. I don't take anything on that show too serious. It's entertainment.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I mean-- I get it that there really is only a "North Star"... But North doesn't understand that! Lol in her kid brain, she knows that's her name, and she was including her cousins. Too bad Kim didn't understand where North was coming from... [emoji53]

It's such a shame that she has such a stupid name, too. I got over "Apple," but the name "North," I just can't. [emoji52]

EDIT: not trying to be mean-- it's not North's fault that her parents (Kanye? Can't imagine Kim giving her this name) gave her a ridiculous name.


----------



## Sassys

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I *mean-- I get it that there really is only a "North Star"... But North doesn't understand that! Lol in her kid brain, she knows that's her name, and she was including her cousins. Too bad Kim didn't understand where North was coming from*... [emoji53]
> 
> It's such a shame that she has such a stupid name, too. I got over "Apple," but the name "North," I just can't. [emoji52]



Agree about the bold. You got over the name Apple? How is Apple not one of the dumbest names out there.


----------



## caitlin1214

There's no Penelope Star but 201 Penelope is a large main belt asteroid discovered by Austrian astronomer Johann Palisa on August 7, 1879 in Pola. The asteroid is named after Penelope, the wife of Odysseus in Homer's The Odyssey.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/201_Penelope


----------



## Sasha2012

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I mean-- I get it that there really is only a "North Star"... But North doesn't understand that! Lol in her kid brain, she knows that's her name, and she was including her cousins. Too bad Kim didn't understand where North was coming from... [emoji53]
> 
> It's such a shame that she has such a stupid name, too. I got over "Apple," but the name "North," I just can't. [emoji52]
> 
> EDIT: not trying to be mean-- it's not North's fault that her parents (Kanye? Can't imagine Kim giving her this name) gave her a ridiculous name.



Yeah both names are silly but I'd rather be called North than Apple, Summer Rain, Pilot Inspektor or Moon Unit...yeah these are real celeb kid names. I think it's because her last name is West so North West sounds ridiculous. But hey at least she'll have a nice fragrance name in the future.... North by North West


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sassys said:


> Agree about the bold. You got over the name Apple? How is Apple not one of the dumbest names out there.




Oh. Don't get me wrong, it's definitely a dumb name. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sasha2012 said:


> Yeah both names are silly but I'd rather be called North than Apple, Summer Rain, Pilot Inspektor or Moon Unit...yeah these are real celeb kid names. I think it's because her last name is West so North West sounds ridiculous. But hey at least she'll have a nice fragrance name in the future.... North by North West




What happens when north gets married tho, and becomes "North Smith?" [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] that actually doesn't sound too bad. Hmm. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] 

North by North West. [emoji28][emoji28] sounds like that music festival (?) South by South West, or SXSW I think it is?


----------



## redney

caitlin1214 said:


> There's no Penelope Star but 201 Penelope is a large main belt asteroid discovered by Austrian astronomer Johann Palisa on August 7, 1879 in Pola. The asteroid is named after Penelope, the wife of Odysseus in Homer's The Odyssey.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/201_Penelope



See? North kind of knew what she was talking about.


----------



## AEGIS

kirsten said:


> North Star isn't even its real name. It's Polaris.



now that'd be a good name


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Yeah both names are silly but I'd rather be called North than Apple, Summer Rain, Pilot Inspektor or Moon Unit...yeah these are real celeb kid names. I think it's because her last name is West so North West sounds ridiculous. But hey at least she'll have a nice fragrance name in the future.... North by North West



Summer is a pretty name imo. I know someone who just named their daughter Winter....the Games of Thrones jokes are never ending


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> Summer is a pretty name imo. I know someone who just named their daughter Winter....the Games of Thrones jokes are never ending



Summer Rain though? I don't think Summer alone is bad but Christina did the most with her baby girl's name lol. Ashlee Simpson and her kids, Snow Jagger and Bronx Mowgli. Megan Foxx and her son Bodhi Ransom. The list goes on, celebs always try to out do each other with ridiculous names.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Yeah both names are silly but I'd rather be called North than Apple, Summer Rain, Pilot Inspektor or Moon Unit...yeah these are real celeb kid names. I think it's because her last name is West so North West sounds ridiculous. But hey at least she'll have a nice fragrance name in the future.... North by North West




North by North West is a film with Cary Grant


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sasha2012 said:


> Summer Rain though? I don't think Summer alone is bad but Christina did the most with her baby girl's name lol. Ashlee Simpson and her kids, Snow Jagger and Bronx Mowgli. Megan Foxx and her son Bodhi Ransom. The list goes on, celebs always try to out do each other with ridiculous names.




Yes! Ashlee Simpson deserves the award for dumbest kid names!!! Bronx Mowgli? WTF is that?!?!


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> Summer is a pretty name imo. I know someone who just named their daughter Winter....the Games of Thrones jokes are never ending



I said it before and I'll say it again; Summer Rain sounds like a douche scent


----------



## Sassys

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Yes! Ashlee Simpson deserves the award for dumbest kid names!!! Bronx Mowgli? WTF is that?!?!



Nope, Pilot Inspektor is hands down the dumbest (Jason Lee's son). And let's not forget Jermajosty (Jermaine Jackson's kid)


----------



## Swanky

I like Bodhi, I have 2 friends w/ sons named Bodie.


----------



## altigirl88

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like Bodhi, I have 2 friends w/ sons named Bodie.




Bode Miller


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Nope, Pilot Inspektor is hands down the dumbest (Jason Lee's son). And let's not forget Jermajosty (Jermaine Jackson's kid)



Don't forget Kal-El Cage, Nicholas Cage's kid. Or Penn Jillette's kid, Moxie Crimefighter. But I personally like that one


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Nope, Pilot Inspektor is hands down the dumbest (Jason Lee's son). And let's not forget Jermajosty (Jermaine Jackson's kid)



excuse you! It's spelled Jermajesty duh


----------



## AEGIS

redney said:


> Don't forget Kal-El Cage, Nicholas Cage's kid. Or Penn Jillette's kid, Moxie Crimefighter. But I personally like that one



well Kal-el pronounced is a pretty name right?


----------



## Swanky

I know a little boy name Kalel


----------



## redney

The hyphen makes me think of Superman's father, wasn't he Jor-El or something like that?


----------



## shiny_things

Sassys said:


> Wow, that was so rude. North was trying to include her cousins and Kim shut it down.
> 
> My gut tells me, North is going to treat her cousins like crap when she gets older.



Just goes to show being a crappy human is taught to kids. That was the cutest and her vapid, narcissistic mother shut her down. I hope North looks back at this one day.


----------



## shiny_things

Y'all forgetting Moon Unit as the dumbest name ever.


----------



## myown

what about Phaedra Bloom Forever Geldof-Cohen?


But to be honest, I guess my future kids will have special names, too. I worked with so many brats with beautiful names. Each time people tell me they´ll name their kids this or that name I think of these kids


----------



## YSoLovely

myown said:


> what about Phaedra Bloom Forever Geldof-Cohen?
> 
> 
> But to be honest, I guess my future kids will have special names, too. I worked with so many brats with beautiful names. Each time people tell me they´ll name their kids this or that name I think of these kids




Fits right in with Fifi Trixibelle, Peaches Honeyblossom and Little Pixie


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Fits right in with Fifi Trixibelle, Peaches Honeyblossom and Little Pixie


Also, don't forget-  Heavenly Hiraani Tiger Lily Hutchence Geldof... ush:


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again; Summer Rain sounds like a douche scent




:lolots::lolots:   so true!!




myown said:


> *what about Phaedra Bloom Forever Geldof-Cohen*?
> 
> 
> But to be honest, I guess my future kids will have special names, too. I worked with so many brats with beautiful names. Each time people tell me they´ll name their kids this or that name I think of these kids





Lounorada said:


> Also, don't forget-  *Heavenly Hiraani Tiger Lily Hutchence Geldof.*.. ush:





those names!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Also, don't forget-  Heavenly Hiraani Tiger Lily Hutchence Geldof... ush:



Bahahahah 

Geldorf's kids would probably get along great with Poppy Honey, Daisy Boo, Petal Blossom Rainbow and Buddy Bear Maurice 





I'm reading up on worst celeb baby names ever and George Foreman named his sons George Jr, George III, George IV, George V and George VI. WTF!?!??!


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> excuse you! It's spelled Jermajesty duh



Oops


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Wow, that was so rude. North was trying to include her cousins and Kim shut it down.
> 
> My gut tells me, North is going to treat her cousins like crap when she gets older.



Oh lawd. I hope not


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I'm reading up on worst celeb baby names ever and George Foreman named his sons George Jr, George III, George IV, George V and George VI. WTF!?!??!


What the actual f**k? 
That has to be a joke...


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> What the actual f**k?
> That has to be a joke...



It gets better



> Foreman has 12 children: five sons and seven daughters. His five sons are George Jr., George III  ("Monk"), George IV ("Big Wheel"), George V ("Red"), and George VI  ("Little Joey"). The two daughters from his marriage are Natalia and  Leola; his three daughters from a separate relationship are Michi,  Freeda, and *Georgetta. *He adopted a daughter, Isabella Brandie Lilja  (Foreman), in 2009;[_citation needed_] and another, Courtney Isaac (Foreman), in 2012.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> It gets better


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Don't forget Kal-El Cage, Nicholas Cage's kid. Or Penn Jillette's kid, Moxie Crimefighter. But I personally like that one





redney said:


> The hyphen makes me think of Superman's father, wasn't he Jor-El or something like that?



Yes, Superman's real name, Kal-El, (son of Jor-El) is a real word in Hebrew. The suffix "El" means &#8220;of God&#8221; in Hebrew and Kal-El has a definition of &#8220;Voice of God.&#8221; 

So, I can see it being a pretty name when we anglo&#8211;saxonize it in North Amercia, as we tend to anglo&#8211;saxonize all foregin sounding names. (Jacqueline in English	and in French, for example.)

I wouldn't be surprised if Penn Jillette's kid was called "Mike" at home, or something. lol


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, Superman's real name, Kal-El, (son of Jor-El) is a real word in Hebrew. The suffix "El" means of God in Hebrew and Kal-El has a definition of Voice of God.
> 
> So, I can see it being a pretty name when we anglosaxonize it in North Amercia, as we tend to anglosaxonize all foregin sounding names. (Jacqueline in Englishand in French, for example.)
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Penn Jillette's kid was called "Mike" at home, or something. lol



Thank you, I didn't know that.


----------



## whimsic

But I like Jermajesty &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> But I like Jermajesty &#128514;&#128514;



Jerry or Jerm for short?


----------



## redney

So what are the guesses for the name of Yeezus Jr?


----------



## chowlover2

shiny_things said:


> Y'all forgetting Moon Unit as the dumbest name ever.




His brother Dweezil is up there too!


----------



## kirsten

Ahh no dissing the Zappa kids. My friend dated Diva Muffin, goes by Diva. They are all really nice. Moon Unit goes just by Moon. Kim would be lucky if her kids turned out as nice and grounded as them.


----------



## Encore Hermes

redney said:


> So what are the guesses for the name of Yeezus Jr?





Ne West


----------



## FreeSpirit71

kirsten said:


> Ahh no dissing the Zappa kids. My friend dated Diva Muffin, goes by Diva. They are all really nice. Moon Unit goes just by Moon. Kim would be lucky if her kids turned out as nice and grounded as them.



And Dweezil was a hottie


----------



## bag-princess

this is kinda OT - but for people like kim and her family that live for the paps i just can't imagine them using this service!




*LAX to open lounge for only rich and famous*





(RNN) - On Thursday, a plan was approved to build a facility only for  celebrities at Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) to prevent them  from having to interact with the rest of the airport's travelers.
The Los Angeles Board of Airport Commissioners signed off on the plan  to "develop a remote airline lounge providing for the seamless transfer  of passengers to and from scheduled aircraft" that is designed for  passengers "such as professional athletes, entertainment personnel and  government diplomats."


In other words, the celebrities won't have  to come in contact with the paparazzi, the plebs and the rest of the 99  percent. The board cited security being able to divert paparazzi away  from celebrities as the main reason for the proposal.
The planned construction is estimated to cost $3.3 million and be up in running within six months.


According to the _Los Angeles Times_,  celebrities will have to pay to use the service to the tune of as much  as $1,800 per trip, and the building will include exclusive lounges, a  shuttle directly to their flight and separate TSA and customs security  checkpoints.




_The Guardian_  reported that the lounge will allow celebrities to only have to walk  about 60 steps to get to their plane compared to as many as 2,200 by  normal people.
The new area will be 43,750 square feet with an  additional 41,520 square feet for parking. Officials plan to renovate an  existing cargo warehouse into the exclusive facility.
LAX is the  fifth-busiest airport in the world and the second busiest in the United  States. More than 70 million passengers flew out of and into LAX in  2014.




http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/3056...e-for-only-rich-and-famous?clienttype=generic


----------



## tanya devi

Moon Unit is a woman, loved her hysterical book&#128522;


----------



## queen

bag-princess said:


> this is kinda OT - but for people like kim and her family that live for the paps i just can't imagine them using this service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAX to open lounge for only rich and famous*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (RNN) - On Thursday, a plan was approved to build a facility only for  celebrities at Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) to prevent them  from having to interact with the rest of the airport's travelers.
> The Los Angeles Board of Airport Commissioners signed off on the plan  to "develop a remote airline lounge providing for the seamless transfer  of passengers to and from scheduled aircraft" that is designed for  passengers "such as professional athletes, entertainment personnel and  government diplomats."
> 
> 
> In other words, the celebrities won't have  to come in contact with the paparazzi, the plebs and the rest of the 99  percent. The board cited security being able to divert paparazzi away  from celebrities as the main reason for the proposal.
> The planned construction is estimated to cost $3.3 million and be up in running within six months.
> 
> 
> According to the _Los Angeles Times_,  celebrities will have to pay to use the service to the tune of as much  as $1,800 per trip, and the building will include exclusive lounges, a  shuttle directly to their flight and separate TSA and customs security  checkpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Guardian_  reported that the lounge will allow celebrities to only have to walk  about 60 steps to get to their plane compared to as many as 2,200 by  normal people.
> The new area will be 43,750 square feet with an  additional 41,520 square feet for parking. Officials plan to renovate an  existing cargo warehouse into the exclusive facility.
> LAX is the  fifth-busiest airport in the world and the second busiest in the United  States. More than 70 million passengers flew out of and into LAX in  2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/3056...e-for-only-rich-and-famous?clienttype=generic


Elitist much?  Celebrities walk 60 steps and "normal" people walk.....  Does anyone paying the up charge get to use it or does one have to qualify as someone of note?  Who thinks this stuff up?  This has no impact on me I just can't understand all the celeb entitlement.  They are dependent on the people to maintain their celeb status but they can not be bothered by them.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> this is kinda OT - but for people like kim and her family that live for the paps i just can't imagine them using this service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAX to open lounge for only rich and famous*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (RNN) - On Thursday, a plan was approved to build a facility only for  celebrities at Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) to prevent them  from having to interact with the rest of the airport's travelers.
> The Los Angeles Board of Airport Commissioners signed off on the plan  to "develop a remote airline lounge providing for the seamless transfer  of passengers to and from scheduled aircraft" that is designed for  passengers "such as professional athletes, entertainment personnel and  government diplomats."
> 
> 
> In other words, the celebrities won't have  to come in contact with the paparazzi, the plebs and the rest of the 99  percent. The board cited security being able to divert paparazzi away  from celebrities as the main reason for the proposal.
> The planned construction is estimated to cost $3.3 million and be up in running within six months.
> 
> 
> According to the _Los Angeles Times_,  celebrities will have to pay to use the service to the tune of as much  as $1,800 per trip, and the building will include exclusive lounges, a  shuttle directly to their flight and separate TSA and customs security  checkpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Guardian_  reported that the lounge will allow celebrities to only have to walk  about 60 steps to get to their plane compared to as many as 2,200 by  normal people.
> The new area will be 43,750 square feet with an  additional 41,520 square feet for parking. Officials plan to renovate an  existing cargo warehouse into the exclusive facility.
> LAX is the  fifth-busiest airport in the world and the second busiest in the United  States. More than 70 million passengers flew out of and into LAX in  2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/3056...e-for-only-rich-and-famous?clienttype=generic



Glad I don't live in CA and have my taxes pay for this stupidness. If you are that important, you would have your own private jet. You still have to sit next to us regular folks on the plane.


----------



## usmcwifey

I was mad when they used city funds to partly fund a luxury mall in my city....I'll be fuming if my taxes go to this s**t!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Glad I don't live in CA and have my taxes pay for this stupidness. If you are that important, you would have your own private jet. You still have to sit next to us regular folks on the plane.


Exactly.


----------



## coconutsboston

stylemepretty said:


> Watching the latest episode of KUWTK. Do you think she was going for orangutan or oompa loompa?


I think she is going for the "look like the guy who had all the plastic surgery to look like her" look.


----------



## Stansy

queen said:


> Elitist much?  Celebrities walk 60 steps and "normal" people walk.....  Does anyone paying the up charge get to use it or does one have to qualify as someone of note?  Who thinks this stuff up?  This has no impact on me I just can't understand all the celeb entitlement.  They are dependent on the people to maintain their celeb status but they can not be bothered by them.



And how is the required celeb status defined? Who gets to get in? Depending on appearanes in Us and people? That's just hilariously stupid...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Glad I don't live in CA and have my taxes pay for this stupidness. *If you are that important, you would have your own private jet. You still have to sit next to us regular folks on the plane.




for real!!





Stansy said:


> And how is the required celeb status defined? Who gets to get in? Depending on appearanes in Us and people? That's just hilariously stupid...




good question!   i guess the ones that can afford that extra $1800 per trip to use it are the "real" celebs that are making $$ and not the ones that just think they are!


----------



## Stansy

bag-princess said:


> good question!   i guess the ones that can afford that extra $1800 per trip to use it are the "real" celebs that are making $$ and not the ones that just think they are!



I am sure there will be a lot more wannabes in the lounge than real celebs.


----------



## Queenpixie

lol at LAX feeding the hungry egos of these "celebrities"... you'd think they cured cancer or something


----------



## dangerouscurves

These celebrity names, Moon Unit and all, are not allowed in Germany. Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

They're both married to massively popular hitmakers and they're both pregnant.

With that much in common it was impossible for Kim Kardashian and Chrissy Teigen not to be friends.

And on Saturday night the pregnant duo were spotted out to dinner with their husbands in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tant-mother-Chrissy-Teigen.html#ixzz3sDjGaW3v


----------



## manpursefan

bag-princess said:


> this is kinda OT - but for people like kim and her family that live for the paps i just can't imagine them using this service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAX to open lounge for only rich and famous*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (RNN) - On Thursday, a plan was approved to build a facility only for  celebrities at Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) to prevent them  from having to interact with the rest of the airport's travelers.
> The Los Angeles Board of Airport Commissioners signed off on the plan  to "develop a remote airline lounge providing for the seamless transfer  of passengers to and from scheduled aircraft" that is designed for  passengers "such as professional athletes, entertainment personnel and  government diplomats."
> 
> 
> In other words, the celebrities won't have  to come in contact with the paparazzi, the plebs and the rest of the 99  percent. The board cited security being able to divert paparazzi away  from celebrities as the main reason for the proposal.
> The planned construction is estimated to cost $3.3 million and be up in running within six months.
> 
> 
> According to the _Los Angeles Times_,  celebrities will have to pay to use the service to the tune of as much  as $1,800 per trip, and the building will include exclusive lounges, a  shuttle directly to their flight and separate TSA and customs security  checkpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Guardian_  reported that the lounge will allow celebrities to only have to walk  about 60 steps to get to their plane compared to as many as 2,200 by  normal people.
> The new area will be 43,750 square feet with an  additional 41,520 square feet for parking. Officials plan to renovate an  existing cargo warehouse into the exclusive facility.
> LAX is the  fifth-busiest airport in the world and the second busiest in the United  States. More than 70 million passengers flew out of and into LAX in  2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/3056...e-for-only-rich-and-famous?clienttype=generic


Elitists.


----------



## manpursefan

bag-princess said:


> for real!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good question!   i guess the ones that can afford that extra $1800 per trip to use it are the "real" celebs that are making $$ and not the ones that just think they are!


Oh they have to pay to use the service? That's alright I guess... Just like how people have to pay more to travel first class

I thought they get to use the lounge for free just cause they're celebrities. Now that's not right lol!


----------



## bunnyr

manpursefan said:


> Oh they have to pay to use the service? That's alright I guess... Just like how people have to pay more to travel first class
> 
> I thought they get to use the lounge for free just cause they're celebrities. Now that's not right lol!




That little amount they "pay" don't offset anything the tax dollar ppl must support. It's the theory that everyone else have to cater to "them"


----------



## starsandbucks

Imagine if LAX put that much time and money into a project so that disabled and other similarly challenged people only had to take 60 steps to get to their planes. This is burning me up.

Just to stay on topic: I think Chrissy looks cute and Kim looks like...Kim.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Why is he looking like he doesn't know the family pap Brian prahl


----------



## Encore Hermes

Private company building and operating LAX celeb lounge for profit non? 

*A private celebrity security firm, Gavin de Becker & Associates, will build and run the lounge,* which is expected to bring in $34 million for the airport over 10 years, and help fund a major airport expansion, which includes a project to connect the airport to the regions rail system.

The lounge in Los Angeles is to be modeled on one at Heathrow Airport in London, which was originally designed for the royal family before opening to the general public for a fee starting at 2,000 pounds, or about $3,000. At Heathrow, those who use the special lounge do not have to wait in line at security or customs; such details are still being figured out for Los Angeles.

Other major airports around the world have also added such amenities in recent years  Dubai, Amsterdam and Paris are among the cities that have them  but Los Angeles International will be the first in the United States.* Gavin de Becker has also expressed interest in expanding the celebrity lounge program to Kennedy Airport in New York and airports in Miami and elsewhere.*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/21/u...phers-at-los-angeles-airport-lounge.html?_r=0


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Why is he looking like he doesn't know the family pap Brian prahl



I love how he pretty much hid from all the pap shots going in and out of the restaurant. Kimmie is extraordinarily orange.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Private company building and operating LAX celeb lounge for profit non?
> 
> *A private celebrity security firm, Gavin de Becker & Associates, will build and run the lounge,* which is expected to bring in $34 million for the airport over 10 years, and help fund a major airport expansion, which includes a project to connect the airport to the regions rail system.
> 
> The lounge in Los Angeles is to be modeled on one at Heathrow Airport in London, which was originally designed for the royal family before opening to the general public for a fee starting at 2,000 pounds, or about $3,000. At Heathrow, those who use the special lounge do not have to wait in line at security or customs; such details are still being figured out for Los Angeles.
> 
> Other major airports around the world have also added such amenities in recent years  Dubai, Amsterdam and Paris are among the cities that have them  but Los Angeles International will be the first in the United States.* Gavin de Becker has also expressed interest in expanding the celebrity lounge program to Kennedy Airport in New York and airports in Miami and elsewhere.*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/21/u...phers-at-los-angeles-airport-lounge.html?_r=0


If it is like the lounge in London anybody paying the upcharge can use it. I don't think the real market is celebrities but the private rich. And we all know Kimye ain't the private rich. All they want is attention.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> They're both married to massively popular hitmakers and they're both pregnant.
> 
> With that much in common it was impossible for Kim Kardashian and Chrissy Teigen not to be friends.
> 
> And on Saturday night the pregnant duo were spotted out to dinner with their husbands in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tant-mother-Chrissy-Teigen.html#ixzz3sDjGaW3v


This is dinner together?  Looks as if they just ran into each other in the valet line or parking lot.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> If it is like the lounge in London anybody paying the upcharge can use it. I don't think the real market is celebrities but the private rich. And we all know Kimye ain't the private rich. *All they want is attention.*





exactly!  that is why i said i can't imagine them ever using this - or any of the other "celebs" that need the attention of the paps and their camera just so they can look like someone is watching for them!


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> If it is like the lounge in London anybody paying the upcharge can use it. I don't think the real market is celebrities but the private rich. And we all know Kimye ain't the private rich. All they want is attention.




If the lounge is really built and they don't use it, then you know 100% they're fame hos.


----------



## clydekiwi

queen said:


> Elitist much?  Celebrities walk 60 steps and "normal" people walk.....  Does anyone paying the up charge get to use it or does one have to qualify as someone of note?  Who thinks this stuff up?  This has no impact on me I just can't understand all the celeb entitlement.  They are dependent on the people to maintain their celeb status but they can not be bothered by them.




Exactly!!!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> They're both married to massively popular hitmakers and they're both pregnant.
> 
> With that much in common it was impossible for Kim Kardashian and Chrissy Teigen not to be friends.
> 
> And on Saturday night the pregnant duo were spotted out to dinner with their husbands in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tant-mother-Chrissy-Teigen.html#ixzz3sDjGaW3v


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> They're both married to massively popular hitmakers and they're both pregnant.
> 
> With that much in common it was impossible for Kim Kardashian and Chrissy Teigen not to be friends.
> 
> And on Saturday night the pregnant duo were spotted out to dinner with their husbands in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tant-mother-Chrissy-Teigen.html#ixzz3sDjGaW3v



Yes since they are both beards they naturally are new bffs and swap tips on how to keep up their sham marriages going


----------



## myown

YSoLovely said:


> Bahahahah
> 
> Geldorf's kids would probably get along great with Poppy Honey, Daisy Boo, Petal Blossom Rainbow and Buddy Bear Maurice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading up on worst celeb baby names ever and George Foreman named his sons George Jr, George III, George IV, George V and George VI. WTF!?!??!



oh boy


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> These celebrity names, Moon Unit and all, are not allowed in Germany. Lol



depends on where you live in germany and where the parents are coming from. I know a child that was born in germany and names King Jeezus, too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> we tend to anglosaxonize all foregin sounding names. (Jacqueline in English    and in French, for example.)



Yeah, like 'Eye-rack' and 'Eye-ran' for example


----------



## Stansy

myown said:


> depends on where you live in germany and where the parents are coming from. I know a child that was born in germany and names King Jeezus, too.


 
Well...40 years ago the civil registry office would not accept the name Tom. It´s either Thomas or another name. Times have changed since then


----------



## myown

Stansy said:


> Well...40 years ago the civil registry office would not accept the name Tom. It´s either Thomas or another name. Times have changed since then



that´s true.
I got a friend, she named her son "Lu". I did´t even knew two letters are a word... Only Lu. Lu and the surname. nothing more. No middle name. 

edit: oh and she lives in a very small village. not that one would think berlin or Frankfurt, because that´s so international. a tiny village accepted Lu.


----------



## Sassys

Stansy said:


> Well...40 years ago the civil registry office would not accept the name Tom. It´s either Thomas or another name. Times have changed since then


 
Why wouldn't Tom be acceptable?


----------



## Stansy

Sassys said:


> Why wouldn't Tom be acceptable?



At that time it was considered an abbreviation but not a name...


----------



## White Orchid

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah, like 'Eye-rack' and 'Eye-ran' for example



Omg, every Muslim's nightmare when we hear countries like these pronounced that incorrectly.  I think it was Bush who first coined this major faux pas. 

Another one.  Aussie newsreaders calling Dubai, "Jewbye", the Uighur people, as "Weegers", and so on.


----------



## Jikena

Just watched KUWTK.
Kim told Kris that she would have to move back in  with her because "they're redoing the bedrooms and bathrooms" and said  it would be for 5 months (~july-december) but she never actually moved  out of Kris' house, right ? We would have seen pictures of her leaving  her house etc if she was living there...


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> Just watched KUWTK.
> Kim told Kris that she would have to move back in  with her because "they're redoing the bedrooms and bathrooms" and said  it would be for 5 months (~july-december) but she never actually moved  out of Kris' house, right ? We would have seen pictures of her leaving  her house etc if she was living there...



They live in a gated community, so, no you wouldn't see pics of her leaving the house. Yes, they did move out.


----------



## Jikena

Sassys said:


> They live in a gated community, so, no you wouldn't see pics of her leaving the house. Yes, they did move out.



Oh I had no idea. Nevermind my comment then lol. Thanks.


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> that´s true.
> I got a friend, she named her son "Lu". I did´t even knew two letters are a word... Only Lu. Lu and the surname. nothing more. No middle name.
> 
> edit: oh and she lives in a very small village. not that one would think berlin or Frankfurt, because that´s so international. a tiny village accepted Lu.




But these names still sound like names. Moon Unit and something similar will not be allowed.


----------



## AECornell

I don't want generalize and piss of an entire nation, but British announcers/news people tend to be pretty terrible at pronouncing things. Joaquin is not pronounced yo-kum. 



White Orchid said:


> Omg, every Muslim's nightmare when we hear countries like these pronounced that incorrectly.  I think it was Bush who first coined this major faux pas.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one.  Aussie newsreaders calling Dubai, "Jewbye", the Uighur people, as "Weegers", and so on.


----------



## littlerock




----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> Omg, every Muslim's nightmare when we hear countries like these pronounced that incorrectly.  I think it was Bush who first coined this major faux pas.
> 
> Another one.  Aussie newsreaders calling Dubai, "Jewbye", the Uighur people, as "Weegers", and so on.



I dont know what channel you're watching but that's a big generalisation and really not true about Aussie newsreaders - unless you're watching Channel 7...LOL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3193347
> 
> 
> lsa
> 
> 
> North is so adorable :kiss: while Kim is such a shallow, vain & narcissistic :censor:



Smh. She's trying so  hard to make North into her shallow, narcissistic mini me. 

Kourt is looking at her like "B!tch..." but she's in front of the babies so she can't say anything.

OT- North's curls are gorgeous. I'm curious to see how her texture/color will change.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Is she in labor yet?    Haven't seen any sightings of her out recently......


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't remember who it was, but I have to say thank you to whoever coined "Baby Black Friday" a big thank you,  it gave my mom a huge laugh on a tough day today.


----------



## White Orchid

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I dont know what channel you're watching but that's a big generalisation and really not true about Aussie newsreaders - unless you're watching Channel 7...LOL


Must have been because I normally only watch SBS as I prefer real news and not 15 minutes of sport lol.


----------



## michie

lanasyogamama said:


> I can't remember who it was, but I have to say thank you to whoever coined "Baby Black Friday" a big thank you,  it gave my mom a huge laugh on a tough day today.


You're welcome. Tell mom I said, "Hi!" lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

michie said:


> You're welcome. Tell mom I said, "Hi!" lol


Will do!


----------



## caitlin1214

In last night's episode, Khloe went to her sisters because she was picking up all the slack when Kourtney and Kim were busy with their kids and pregnancies. 

TV Khloe's point was that she's happy to help but the others have to do their fair share. Khloe might want a break from work, too. 



Kim says, "Get pregnant, and it wouldn't be a problem".

And the Completely Missing the Point Award goes to...


----------



## ByeKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah, like 'Eye-rack' and 'Eye-ran' for example



I was in Shanghai some time ago, where I was talking to an American guy... We were talking about the place, when I pronounced Shanghai as I always had (Shang-hai? Just the way that sounds normal/logical to me... Chinese say it similarly), and there he went and said "it's Sheeeeeeeeenghai", or however you can write that phonetically. I don't roll my eyes often but...


----------



## caitlin1214

I remember shopping at Bath and Body Works during one of the semi-annual sales and I was looking through the discount hand soaps bin. The salesgirl was giving me suggestions of others in the bin based on the scents I had already selected. Either I asked or she brought it up, but Tuscan Vineyard came into question. 

And she kept pronouncing it with a long i, instead of a short i.

I didn't want to make her feel self-conscious about it so I didn't say anything (although I did make it a point to pronounce it correctly every time I mentioned the scent by name.)

Later, while relaying the story to my friend, a native Canadian. I asked her if that was a typical Canadian way of pronouncing things.

She was like, "Uh, no, she was just pronouncing it wrong."


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> In last night's episode, Khloe went to her sisters because she was picking up all the slack when Kourtney and Kim were busy with their kids and pregnancies.
> 
> TV Khloe's point was that she's happy to help but the others have to do their fair share. Khloe might want a break from work, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim says, "Get pregnant, and it wouldn't be a problem".
> 
> And the Completely Missing the Point Award goes to...



What work does Khloe do? I'm confused.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> What work does Khloe do? I'm confused.



She's been the only one on their promo tours for their brand since Kourt doesn't want to leave the kids and Kim is looking like the Goodyear blimp


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's been the only one on their promo tours for their brand since Kourt doesn't want to leave the kids and Kim is looking like the Goodyear blimp



She does nothing all day. So, she is upset that she had to travel first class, get her hair and make up done and I am sure stayed at an upscale hotel? Only tour I recall Khloe doing was Australia. Not understanding what the problem is.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> She's been the only one on their promo tours for their brand since Kourt doesn't want to leave the kids and Kim is looking like the Goodyear blimp



oh no! she has to work!


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> oh no! she has to work!



So, you're just as confused as I am lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't know why there is confusion - if they already had contractual obligations and the other two couldn't/wouldn't go, it left her being the only one able to go


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She does nothing all day. So, she is upset that she had to travel first class, get her hair and make up done and I am sure stayed at an upscale hotel? Only tour I recall Khloe doing was Australia. Not understanding what the problem is.



How do you know what she does all day?

So what she travels first class and gets her hair and makeup done, staying at a nice hotel. So what *kanye shrug*


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> What work does Khloe do? I'm confused.





Sassys said:


> She does nothing all day. So, she is upset that she had to travel first class, get her hair and make up done and I am sure stayed at an upscale hotel? Only tour I recall Khloe doing was Australia. Not understanding what the problem is.



That's why I said TV Khloe. TV Khloe works so totally hard, you guys!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> How do you know what she does all day?
> 
> So what she travels first class and gets her hair and makeup done, staying at a nice hotel. So what *kanye shrug*



She organizes cookies and her pantry (that's an all day job?)

Khloe does not have a job, doesn't have kids to take care of, doesn't clean her own home, has business manager pay the bills and I am sure has an assistant. I don't understand why she is complaining about traveling and actually doing work. It's not like Khloe has a 9-5, has to commute in traffic every day, has to deal with meetings and co-workers, then come home make dinner for her kids and husband. They don't even design their own clothes. Saying yay or nay to other people's designs is not work IMO.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> She organizes cookies and her pantry (that's an all day job?)



Don't forget those big-azz cookie jars, Doll.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know why there is confusion - if they already had contractual obligations and the other two couldn't/wouldn't go, it left her being the only one able to go



I'm being sarcastic when I say I'm confused. Khloe can take time out from cookie jar organizing and do a promo tour once in awhile.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow Sassys, lol....


----------



## manpursefan

Maybe Kylie should start working for their store so she can have something to do.


----------



## tangowithme

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah, like 'Eye-rack' and 'Eye-ran' for example



Saw this the other day. You know how in the back window of German cars it says Baby Max Moritz (or whatever) on board? Well, there was one that said "No screaming brat with stupid name on baord".


----------



## bag-mania

I don't even know what to say about this one.



> *Kim Kardashian West Anxious for Delivery As She Reveals Baby Is Breech: I Have Been Doing Everything I Can to Try to Turn Him*
> 
> As Kim Kardashian West enters her 36th week of pregnancy, the reality star is opening up about the fact that her baby is breech  and all the ways shes trying to get him to turn.
> 
> In a new blog post shared on her website and app Tuesday  which she admitted she wrote while up at 4 A.M., a little anxious for her delivery  Kardashian West says shes surrendered to the placenta issues but that her latest concern is that her baby is currently in the wrong position for childbirth: His head is still facing upwards, and he was supposed to turn by 32 weeks.
> 
> Though breech babies are usually delivered via C-section, Kardashian West, 35, has been exploring other options.
> 
> As I lay awake late at night, researching, Ive learned that you actually can deliver a breech baby and I feel fortunate that my doctor Paul Crane is one of the few doctors that still does this. They just dont even teach it anymore, she wrote, adding that Dr. Crane was her mom Kris Jenners doctor and actually delivered Kardashian West herself.
> 
> Kardashian West, who is already mom to daughter North, 2, also mentioned shed watched a documentary called Heads Up on breech delivery.
> 
> I found it very interesting that I do have this option to deliver a breech baby as opposed to just jumping into a C-section, she wrote. Obviously, if its an emergency and for the safety of my son, I will get a C-section  but if I dont need one, Id rather not.
> 
> I guess 4 percent of women are faced with [breech babies]  so, lucky me! Its been hard because I usually go to my mom or [my sister] Kourtney [Kardashian] for baby and pregnancy advice, but they both  with nine total pregnancies!  have never experienced one of these crazy things.
> 
> Though Kardashian West said her baby might be just too big at this point to turn (hes over 7 pounds!), she has been trying anything to still turn the baby, including intensive chiropractic work.
> 
> I lay practically upside down three times a day for 15 minutes, she explained. I play music in the right position and ice my belly in certain spots to get him to squirm out of the breech position. I even started accupuncture where I burn moxa (mugwort) on my pinky toe every day! I am even attempting hypnosis!
> 
> Kardashian West also added that she will be trying Version or ECV, which is a procedure to turn the baby from a breech position.
> 
> You should Google this and watch it because it looks so painful and scary and has to be done in the hospital, she said. So please wish me luck and pray the baby turns!
> 
> This whole delivery gives me anxiety, not gonna lie, the reality star admitted. I hope the baby turns and all goes well but Im prepared for anything!
> 
> Kardashian Wests pregnancy issues will also be chronicled on this season of Keeping Up with the Kardashians.
> 
> In a new preview clip for Sundays episode, Kardashian West tells Jenner, 60, and Kourtney, 36, that she may have gestational diabetes.
> 
> I think that this is just a wake-up call that, you know, things just might not be going the way that I thought they were, and that I just need to try to be healthy, Kardashian West says in the video.
> 
> Watch the clip below to hear the whole conversation, and tune into Keeping Up with the Kardashians Sunday at 9 p.m. ET on E! to catch the full episode.
> 
> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...-west-pregnant-son-breech-c-section-delivery/


----------



## Encore Hermes

_I lay practically upside down three times a day for 15 minutes,&#8221; she explained. &#8220;I play music in the right position and ice my belly in certain spots to get him to squirm out of the breech position. I even started accupuncture where I burn moxa (mugwort) on my pinky toe every day! I am even attempting hypnosis!&#8221;_


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> I don't even know what to say about this one.



I can't keep their stories straight. 

One article in this thread said her C-section is already scheduled for December 25 ("2nd Coming of Yeezus"), and another article said she's going to give birth (via scheduled C-section too) around Thanksgiving ("Black Friday Baby" lololol )

Now, she's worried the baby is breech and is over 7 lbs already but she doesn't want a C-section unless necessary.

PMK, you're slipping on keeping the stories straight!


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> PMK, you're slipping on keeping the stories straight!



This is what happens when she lets the young 'uns try to think for themselves.


----------



## Stansy

My dd was born naturally: she was face up (over here these babies are called star watchers), and she had been turning up and down for the last weeks.

She can't keep her stories straight....


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> _I lay practically upside down three times a day for 15 minutes, she explained. I play music in the right position and ice my belly in certain spots to get him to squirm out of the breech position. I even started accupuncture where I burn moxa (mugwort) on my pinky toe every day! I am even attempting hypnosis!_
> 
> reactiongif.org/wp-content/uploads/GIF/2014/08/GIF-disbelief-furrowed-brow-incredulous-Louie-CK-WTF-GIF.gif
> eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/2012929/ILC2-1.gif




Kim,






Also for the part where she says, _"I am even attempting hypnosis!- _clearly she hasn't a clue that the baby has it's very own brain and thinks for itself so, Kim being hypnotised in a way for _the baby_ to turn itself in the opposite direction is well, comical  I swear, the sh*t this family talks  She has no idea how stupid she sounds.


----------



## AECornell

Spinning babies... Or getting your OB to attempt the turn the baby manually (which apparently hurts like a mother). The only ways to get your baby to turn. Sometimes they do at the last minute.

Besides she's just lying to condone her elected C section.


----------



## chowlover2

" burning mugwort in my pinkie toe " I die!


----------



## jun3machina

All the **** she's describing are actual techniques to potentially flip your baby. Acupuncture and swimming as well. My DD was breech. And I literally did everything. But she's lucky she has a doctor still willing to do breech delivery. Most doctors know how, but its insurance liability that prevent them from doing it. Same with VBACS. 


but I honestly believe this b***** is making it up and just wants a c-sec so it can be scheduled and painless


----------



## redney

jun3machina said:


> All the **** she's describing are actual techniques to potentially flip your baby. Acupuncture and swimming as well. My DD was breech. And I literally did everything. But she's lucky she has a doctor still willing to do breech delivery. Most doctors know how, but its insurance liability that prevent them from doing it. Same with VBACS.
> 
> 
> but I honestly believe this b***** is making it up and just wants a c-sec so it can be scheduled and painless



It's been reported that she has a c-section scheduled anyway so I don't get this story then. Plus delivering if she really does have placenta accreta as she has claimed is risky so her OB must be prepping her for a C-section anyway. 

This latest story is so unbelievable.


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> It's been reported that she has a c-section scheduled anyway so I don't get this story then. Plus delivering if she really does have placenta accreta as she has claimed is risky so her OB must be prepping her for a C-section anyway.
> 
> This latest story is so unbelievable.




Not to mention it makes the tummy tuck easier!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sassys said:


> She does nothing all day. So, she is upset that she had to travel first class, get her hair and make up done and I am sure stayed at an upscale hotel? Only tour I recall Khloe doing was Australia. Not understanding what the problem is.



Doll... you don't understand.. Khlomoney works HARD!  
She's been whoring out her not-yet-dead-not-yet-ex-husband for WEEKS! 

Don't you feel so sorry for her?


----------



## redney

chowlover2 said:


> Not to mention it makes the tummy tuck easier!



Bingo!


----------



## altigirl88

Sasha2012 said:


> They're both married to massively popular hitmakers and they're both pregnant.
> 
> With that much in common it was impossible for Kim Kardashian and Chrissy Teigen not to be friends.
> 
> And on Saturday night the pregnant duo were spotted out to dinner with their husbands in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tant-mother-Chrissy-Teigen.html#ixzz3sDjGaW3v



There was that time they all went to Waffle House after the Grammys or something


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know why there is confusion - if they already had contractual obligations and the other two couldn't/wouldn't go, it left her being the only one able to go



Hmm...i just don't believe the story as Kourt was never one to do much before the kids. If anything ppl might be mad that they're getting Khloe and not Kim. no one is checking for Kourt


----------



## caitlin1214

I know I joke about it, but I've often said I with this child won't be born December 14 because I don't want to share my birthday with someone else from that family. 

In all seriousness, I wish this child wasn't born on the 14th because I have a feeling that if they are, the fact that the day also happens to be Mason's and Reign's birthdays won't matter anymore and they'd be forgotten.


----------



## pinkfeet

Forgotten by the media yes but who cares. I doubt their mother will forget.


----------



## Queenpixie

Lol blame the spanx kim


----------



## pukasonqo

kimbo reminds me of a woman i knew a long time ago. first she couldn't get pregnant because she had one uterus (i kid you not), then she decided she had lupus (both my mother and a close friend have lupus); psoriasis (which i have and can be baaad) wasn't tragic enough so she then had kidney problems, etc, etc. miraculously she was "cured" when her father paid for her to spend time in an ashram in india
kimbo needs her name out in public, kylie and kendall are relegating her to "has been" status
and she is most likely to have a C section so if the little one is breech or not it won't matter as she won't be pushing him/her out!


----------



## Pursejoy9

jun3machina said:


> All the **** she's describing are actual techniques to potentially flip your baby. Acupuncture and swimming as well. My DD was breech. And I literally did everything. But she's lucky she has a doctor still willing to do breech delivery. Most doctors know how, but its insurance liability that prevent them from doing it. Same with VBACS.
> 
> 
> but I honestly believe this b***** is making it up and just wants a c-sec so it can be scheduled and painless


C sections hurt like a mother****er so watch what you say.


----------



## jun3machina

Pursejoy9 said:


> C sections hurt like a mother****er so watch what you say.



I had one and cut out my meds right after. It was killer. Yes, Normally they do hurt.  I just expect her to be pumped full of all the drugs she wants afterwards, hence 'painless' due to being highly meducated


----------



## pursegrl12

Pursejoy9 said:


> C sections hurt like a mother****er so watch what you say.



right?!?! painless???? I've had two and they are hardly painless....it's major surgery for christ's sake!!!!


----------



## Brandless

pukasonqo said:


> kimbo reminds me of a woman i knew a long time ago. first she couldn't get pregnant because she had one uterus (i kid you not), then she decided she had lupus (both my mother and a close friend have lupus); psoriasis (which i have and can be baaad) wasn't tragic enough so she then had kidney problems, etc, etc. miraculously she was "cured" when her father paid for her to spend time in an ashram in india
> kimbo needs her name out in public, kylie and kendall are relegating her to "has been" status
> and she is most likely to have a C section so if the little one is breech or not it won't matter as she won't be pushing him/her out!




Don't women normally have only one uterus?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I've heard that C/S hurts less during, obviously, but hurts much more afterwards.


----------



## berrydiva

So does Kim believe she's the only women in the world to have a breech baby? Kim is that person that turns a hangnail into tragedy.


----------



## tweegy

pursegrl12 said:


> right?!?! painless???? I've had two and they are hardly painless....it's major surgery for christ's sake!!!!



Correct! Whoever thinks c-sections are a walk in the park vs natural - think again and do some research. I've seen ladies have a heated  battle over natural vs c section and it was ridiculously stupid. 

And wasn't North c-Section? So it's high chance this one would be. Especially if she's high risk. I know Kim is a joke, but this isn't trivial. So if she has to bump her date up I don't think its for diva reasons. She's gained what 50lbs? Don't think she's thinking vanity at this point, so I would believe her risk is true..


----------



## GoGlam

I don't know why anyone would think C sections are easy or painless.  They can also be dangerous, as can usual childbirth


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't believe there are any comfortable ways to give birth


----------



## YSoLovely

pinkfeet said:


> Forgotten by the media yes but who cares. I doubt their mother will forget.



Their grandma, though...


----------



## pukasonqo

Brandless said:


> Don't women normally have only one uterus?




we do, that is why we never took her seriously


----------



## Brandless

pukasonqo said:


> we do, that is why we never took her seriously




That's so funny! Did anyone call her out on it?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Brandless said:


> Don't women normally have only one uterus?




Lol I was confused too!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Docjeun

ByeKitty said:


> I don't believe there are any comfortable ways to give birth



Very diplomatic and well said!  lol


----------



## shiny_things

I thought North was a vaginal birth because Kim was banging on about how good her vagina looked afterwards


----------



## kirsten

caitlin1214 said:


> I know I joke about it, but I've often said I with this child won't be born December 14 because I don't want to share my birthday with someone else from that family.
> 
> In all seriousness, I wish this child wasn't born on the 14th because I have a feeling that if they are, the fact that the day also happens to be Mason's and Reign's birthdays won't matter anymore and they'd be forgotten.




Lol... Khloe and I have the same birthday.


----------



## Lounorada

SMH at North unable to walk properly in those hard-as-cement boots (which look too big for her feet, also IMO)


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> SMH at North unable to walk properly in those hard-as-cement boots (which look too big for her feet, also IMO)




It's not surprising that those two dimwits have no concern for North's comfort. Kourt may dress her kids like hobos most of the time but at least they look comfortable.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> SMH at North unable to walk properly in those hard-as-cement boots (which look too big for her feet, also IMO)




And SMH that the paps were at the front of the car but when the bodyguard motioned to the family that they were going to go the opposite way (into the mall)  the family waited for the paps to reposition themselves( to the back of the car ) so they could  have their walk by.


----------



## labelwhore04

GoGlam said:


> I don't know why anyone would think C sections are easy or painless.  They can also be dangerous, as can usual childbirth



Seriously! I think i would want natural childbirth over a c-section, isn't recovery much more painful after a C-sec? They cut open your stomach! Just the thought of it makes me cringe.


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> Seriously! I think i would want natural childbirth over a c-section, isn't recovery much more painful after a C-sec? They cut open your stomach! Just the thought of it makes me cringe.




Just the thought of being pregnant makes me cringe [emoji37]


----------



## pukasonqo

Brandless said:


> That's so funny! Did anyone call her out on it?




yup, apparently we got it wrong, but there were too many witnesses!
we called her out in all her BS, politely or by making fun of her. never met someone so intent on being sick!


----------



## StopHammertime

Munchausen...?


----------



## Hobbsy

ByeKitty said:


> I don't believe there are any comfortable ways to give birth



This!


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I don't believe there are any comfortable ways to give birth



lol bingo


----------



## Peachysweet2013

GoGlam said:


> I don't know why anyone would think C sections are easy or painless.  They can also be dangerous, as can usual childbirth




I've had 2, one scheduled BC my daughter had her cord wrapped around her neck twice and one was en emergency BC with my son I had preeclampsia and my placenta started to shut down.  Both were super painful recoveries.  Childbirth is hard no matter how it happens.


----------



## lovemysavior

Lounorada said:


> SMH at North unable to walk properly in those hard-as-cement boots (which look too big for her feet, also IMO)




Dr . Martens are not comfortable boots. I bought a pair recently and they hurt so bad from the shoelace/tongue area so i returned them. Plus, they made me trip when I walked even though they were my size, they felt big. I looked like North when I was walking in them. So I feel that poor baby.


----------



## pukasonqo

StopHammertime said:


> Munchausen...?




the thought crossed my mind


----------



## GoGlam

labelwhore04 said:


> Seriously! I think i would want natural childbirth over a c-section, isn't recovery much more painful after a C-sec? They cut open your stomach! Just the thought of it makes me cringe.




Yep that's what I heard!!


----------



## GoGlam

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I've had 2, one scheduled BC my daughter had her cord wrapped around her neck twice and one was en emergency BC with my son I had preeclampsia and my placenta started to shut down.  Both were super painful recoveries.  Childbirth is hard no matter how it happens.




Glad to hear you recovered!!


----------



## caitlin1214

So Cosmo compiled a list of all the things famous people have said about the Kardashians:

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...-celebrities-have-said-about-the-kardashians/


----------



## tomz_grl

caitlin1214 said:


> So Cosmo compiled a list of all the things famous people have said about the Kardashians:
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...-celebrities-have-said-about-the-kardashians/



Some of those were hilarious!


----------



## Lounorada

caitlin1214 said:


> So Cosmo compiled a list of all the things famous people have said about the Kardashians:
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...-celebrities-have-said-about-the-kardashians/



 @ the David Cross, Sinéad o' Connor & Janice Dickinson quotes!


----------



## lanasyogamama

caitlin1214 said:


> So Cosmo compiled a list of all the things famous people have said about the Kardashians:
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...-celebrities-have-said-about-the-kardashians/



Wow!  I'd love to see this clip:

*13. *"Mom, you're so embarrassing; you need to act your age. Desperate ****ing whore."* Kendall Jenner*, on _Keeping Up With The Kardashians _(really!)


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Weren't they JUST on the cover of Cosmo?


----------



## bag-mania

We are running out of time for it to be a Thanksgiving baby. And here I was hoping for the arrival of Butterball West.


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> So Cosmo compiled a list of all the things famous people have said about the Kardashians:
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...-celebrities-have-said-about-the-kardashians/




Lol!!!![emoji23] The best is what Kendall said to Kris!


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> But these names still sound like names. Moon Unit and something similar will not be allowed.



I work in an english/german elementary school. in one english class they have a Clementine (fruit) and a Fanny (...). what´s worse than having a Fanny in your class? There teacher is australien and once came to me and said  he still could´t believe he has a Fanny in his class...


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> I work in an english/german elementary school. in one english class they have a Clementine (fruit) and a Fanny (...). what´s worse than having a Fanny in your class? There teacher is australien and once came to me and said  he still could´t believe he has a Fanny in his class...




Clementine is French name for Clement and Fanny is an ordinary French name as in Fanny Ardant, the French actress.


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> Clementine is French name for Clement and Fanny is an ordinary French name as in Fanny Ardant, the French actress.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fanny


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fanny




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

It's a time to be with friends and family.

And Kim Kardashian and Kanye West honoured that tradition, as they made a Thanksgiving visit to the bedside of Lamar Odom on Thursday.

With Kanye at the wheel, the two stopped by to visit the recuperating former basketball star, who remains in hospital following his near-fatal collapse after a drink and drugs bender at a brothel last month.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...it-Lamar-Odom-Thanksgiving.html#ixzz3sfopNUFg


----------



## White Orchid

Proof that good lighting can work miracles.  They all look rough as.


----------



## Lounorada

So did North arrive with the nanny in her car because there is an empty car seat behind Kim in the car... 

 at PMK wearing a flight suit and moon boots.

They're all looking rough in that group shot... except the kids. North looks highly unimpressed and who could blame her? Also her little Adidas sneakers look way too big for her...


----------



## tomz_grl

I only see Kanye smiling next to Cori...&#128521;


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow!  I'd love to see this clip:
> 
> *13. *"Mom, you're so embarrassing; you need to act your age. Desperate ****ing whore."* Kendall Jenner*, on _Keeping Up With The Kardashians _(really!)





Lounorada said:


> So did North arrive with the nanny in her car because there is an empty car seat behind Kim in the car...
> 
> *at PMK wearing a flight suit and moon boots.*







ouch!!!  but it just goes to prove how true kendall's words are!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> Clementine is French name for Clement and Fanny is an ordinary French name as in Fanny Ardant, the French actress.



Yup.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Looks like Cory and Kanye are getting along.  Maybe Kris picked Corey for BF because he and Kanye get along _so well_.........


----------



## morgan20

Encore Hermes said:


> Looks like Cory and Kanye are getting along.  Maybe Kris picked Corey for BF because he and Kanye get along _so well_.........




[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> Looks like Cory and Kanye are getting along.  Maybe Kris picked Corey for BF because he and Kanye get along _so well_.........


----------



## AlbertsLove

Talking about Childbirth, I had my baby boy natural with Meds. I pushed once and he slipped out. Lol. The nurse never had a chance to set up the room and the Dr never put anything on but gloves because the nurse was holding him in. Lol. Not sure if to be proud or not.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

AlbertsLove said:


> Talking about Childbirth, I had my baby boy natural with Meds. I pushed once and he slipped out. Lol. The nurse never had a chance to set up the room and the Dr never put anything on but gloves because the nurse was holding him in. Lol. Not sure if to be proud or not.




I'd say you are one of the exceptions and to DEFINITELY be proud!  That's awesome!


----------



## uhpharm01

peachysweet2013 said:


> i'd say you are one of the exceptions and to definitely be proud!  That's awesome!



+1


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Looks like Cory and Kanye are getting along.  Maybe Kris picked Corey for BF because he and Kanye get along _so well_.........


----------



## StopHammertime

AlbertsLove said:


> Talking about Childbirth, I had my baby boy natural with Meds. I pushed once and he slipped out. Lol. The nurse never had a chance to set up the room and the Dr never put anything on but gloves because the nurse was holding him in. Lol. Not sure if to be proud or not.




If I knew it would be that easy for me I would consider having one!


----------



## AlbertsLove

StopHammertime said:


> If I knew it would be that easy for me I would consider having one!



Yeah. I was very lucky. The Dr even asked if it was my first because I cut perfectly. Right where a Dr would have cut me. Lol. I was up and walking right after.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## White Orchid

AlbertsLove said:


> Yeah. I was very lucky. The Dr even asked if it was my first because I cut perfectly. Right where a Dr would have cut me. Lol. I was up and walking right after.


I know I'm gonna regret this but what do you mean by cut perfectly?


----------



## AlbertsLove

White Orchid said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this but what do you mean by cut perfectly?



Some women tear when the baby comes out. Some women tear horribly, like in zig zag. My cut was where a Dr would cut you for better healing I guess. It was straight and not like all weird.  Lol.


----------



## bunnyr

AlbertsLove said:


> Some women tear when the baby comes out. Some women tear horribly, like in zig zag. My cut was where a Dr would cut you for better healing I guess. It was straight and not like all weird.  Lol.




I don't think we are supposed to tear. That's why the doctor needs to estimate whether each person has that tendency while pushing and if so, do an episiotomy. Or sth can go really wrong like you said tear in ways difficult to sew back.


----------



## White Orchid

AlbertsLove said:


> Some women tear when the baby comes out. Some women tear horribly, like in zig zag. My cut was where a Dr would cut you for better healing I guess. It was straight and not like all weird.  Lol.



I almost passed out out reading that but thank you nevertheless.  I was going to ask where the actual tear is "there", but on second thoughts, I think I've had enough lol.


----------



## floatinglili

There is quite a lot of research to suggest that episiotomy heals more slowly than Natural tear.


----------



## AECornell

Um, tearing is completely natural. Some people do, some people don't. It has to do with the way you push and the size of the baby. Tearing naturally is much better than episiotomy, hence why a lot of OBs don't do them anymore.



bunnyr said:


> I don't think we are supposed to tear. That's why the doctor needs to estimate whether each person has that tendency while pushing and if so, do an episiotomy. Or sth can go really wrong like you said tear in ways difficult to sew back.


----------



## L etoile

bunnyr said:


> I don't think we are supposed to tear. That's why the doctor needs to estimate whether each person has that tendency while pushing and if so, do an episiotomy. Or sth can go really wrong like you said tear in ways difficult to sew back.


The medical community now prefers to allow for a natural tear vs. an episiotomy. This has been the preference since the end of my medical training (about 10-15 years ago). Of course, episiotomies are still done but are not done readily if the tear is expected to be small.


----------



## shiny_things

L etoile said:


> The medical community now prefers to allow for a natural tear vs. an episiotomy. This has been the preference since the end of my medical training (about 10-15 years ago). Of course, episiotomies are still done but are not done readily if the tear is expected to be small.



That's my understanding too. A natural tear heals better than an episiotomy, assuming the tear doesn't get complications.


----------



## whimsic

&#128585;&#128585;&#128585;


----------



## White Orchid

whimsic said:


> &#128585;&#128585;&#128585;


Lol, I had to Google pix of an episiotomy - so glad I did.  Said no one.  Ever.


----------



## Jikena

I didn't know "this" kind of stuff would often happen during birth when I was younger...  then I read horrifying stories online. Since then I've been afraid of  being pregnant. :greengrin: Please stahp sthap dis conversatiooon


----------



## Coach Lover Too

:lolots:


----------



## StopHammertime

Jikena said:


> I didn't know "this" kind of stuff would often happen during birth when I was younger...  then I read horrifying stories online. Since then I've been afraid of  being pregnant. :greengrin: Please stahp sthap dis conversatiooon




Saaaaaame. I decided in 9th grade health class that giving birth was not for me, I literally cried in class when they were showing a video on 'the miracle of life'. It started with a very zoomed in shot of the baby coming out, and nobody could tell what was happening until it zoomed out, I was tricked into witnessing this live birth. I was scarred for life.


----------



## Jikena

StopHammertime said:


> Saaaaaame. I decided in 9th grade health class that giving birth was not for me, I literally cried in class when they were showing a video on 'the miracle of life'. It started with a very zoomed in shot of the baby coming out, and nobody could tell what was happening until it zoomed out, I was tricked into witnessing this live birth. I was scarred for life.



They show birth videos in class ? 
I especially remember a story I read once. The woman was asking for advice cause she was left traumatized. The person who helped her give birth (can't remember the name) put his whole arm inside of her and touched every corner of her insides to get all the stuff out (placenta and stuff I guess...) without telling her and 2 seconds after the birth when usually we wait to see if it goes out by itself (she was telling it) and in a very agressive way...... Also stories about doctors doing a cut without telling their patient (the thing girls were talking about earlier). OK I'm done talking about this.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jikena said:


> They show birth videos in class ?
> I especially remember a story I read once. The woman was asking for advice cause she was left traumatized. The person who helped her give birth (can't remember the name) put his whole arm inside of her and touched every corner of her insides to get all the stuff out (placenta and stuff I guess...) without telling her and 2 seconds after the birth when usually we wait to see if it goes out by itself (she was telling it) and in a very agressive way...... Also stories about doctors doing a cut without telling their patient (the thing girls were talking about earlier). OK I'm done talking about this.




I had to watch some birthing videos in Biology. Let's just say somebody skipped the second day of video watching. My teacher at the time was getting emotional but I was getting nauseous and uncomfortable.


----------



## redney

Soooo, did Yeezus Jr make his appearance on Black Friday or will he be a cyber Monday baby?


----------



## chowlover2

StopHammertime said:


> Saaaaaame. I decided in 9th grade health class that giving birth was not for me, I literally cried in class when they were showing a video on 'the miracle of life'. It started with a very zoomed in shot of the baby coming out, and nobody could tell what was happening until it zoomed out, I was tricked into witnessing this live birth. I was scarred for life.




Me too! I was in 9th grade and they took my class to the local hospital where we saw a black & white film of a natural birth. OMG! My legs are crossed now thinking about it 40+ yrs later! They showed the episiotomy, the birth and the afterbirth. Made the decision right then and there to never have kids and I have no regrets whatsoever. Thank God it was in black and white!


----------



## Docjeun

All I have to say is "Do not watch birthing videos".  It's not worth it and will only scare you as it has done with many women. I remember when I was pregnant the first time, watched one and was not looking forward to the whole ordeal so I know the feeling. But afterwards it's so worth it.
And don't forget everyone is different so don't listen to all these "horror" stories if someone is even stupid enough to tell you about them.

Sorry, I just wanted to say that, so back on topic.


----------



## Stansy

Kim is so boring it is not even worth starting a new thread


----------



## YSoLovely

redney said:


> Soooo, did Yeezus Jr make his appearance on Black Friday or will he be a cyber Monday baby?



Dunno, but the Klan's been suspiciously quite since Thanksgiving...


----------



## dangerouscurves

All this talk about what a baby can do to your punani makes me want to have mastectomy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Trulyadiva said:


> All I have to say is "Do not watch birthing videos".  It's not worth it and will only scare you as it has done with many women. I remember when I was pregnant the first time, watched one and was not looking forward to the whole ordeal so I know the feeling. But afterwards it's so worth it.
> 
> And don't forget everyone is different so don't listen to all these "horror" stories if someone is even stupid enough to tell you about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just wanted to say that, so back on topic.




I was the exact opposite. Birthing videos didn't scare me one bit. But I'm one to like to know what I'm getting myself into. 

I do agree everyone is different and ppl love to seem to scare people and tell them extreme stories.

I was expecting the worse and none of what I was told happened. Even with having an episiotomy.


----------



## LavenderIce

dangerouscurves said:


> All this talk about what a baby can do to your punani makes me want to have mastectomy.



I'm lost.  Do you mean hysterectomy?


----------



## dangerouscurves

LavenderIce said:


> I'm lost.  Do you mean hysterectomy?




Lol! Yeah, that one!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> I'm lost.  Do you mean hysterectomy?




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jclaybo

redney said:


> Soooo, did Yeezus Jr make his appearance on Black Friday or will he be a cyber Monday baby?




oh yeah i forgot he was supposed to drop some new ones, I haven't seen people on IG posting their fake love for them so I don't know if they were released or not.


----------



## redney

No shopping pap shots in the last few days? That's too long away from the cameras for Kimmie and PMK. Wonder if she's prepping for her c-section. Or, you know, at the "dentist"?


----------



## clydekiwi

Encore Hermes said:


> Looks like Cory and Kanye are getting along.  Maybe Kris picked Corey for BF because he and Kanye get along _so well_.........




Maybe because cory and kanye are gay and like each other


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> No shopping pap shots in the last few days? That's too long away from the cameras for Kimmie and PMK. Wonder if she's prepping for her c-section. Or, you know, at the "dentist"?



Lol there are pics of her from yesterday out to dinner


----------



## Pandoravuitton

oldie


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Lol there are pics of her from yesterday out to dinner



Lol oh there are?? Guess the daily posting of the Daily Mail article on Kim didn't happen. Someone's slacking!


----------



## White Orchid

Cheers.  You're only like 30 years too late.



Trulyadiva said:


> All I have to say is "Do not watch birthing videos".  It's not worth it and will only scare you as it has done with many women. I remember when I was pregnant the first time, watched one and was not looking forward to the whole ordeal so I know the feeling. But afterwards it's so worth it.
> And don't forget everyone is different so don't listen to all these "horror" stories if someone is even stupid enough to tell you about them.
> 
> Sorry, I just wanted to say that, so back on topic.


----------



## Ladybug09

LavenderIce said:


> I'm lost.  Do you mean hysterectomy?



Hahahah, I was like color me confused!!


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Cheers.  You're only like 30 years too late.



Lol!


----------



## redney

Just saw this on FB. Who wore it best?


----------



## whimsic

redney said:


> Just saw this on FB. Who wore it best?



Omg hahahha! Shrek, hands down!


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Just saw this on FB. Who wore it best?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] He looks like a fool. And he got some chicken legs.


----------



## NovemberRain

Pandoravuitton said:


> oldie



Wow Kim really did look like Jaffar!


----------



## shazzy99

redney said:


> Just saw this on FB. Who wore it best?




That's hilarious! [emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was really trying to hate on Kim for flying to various cities to eat. But I couldn't, because I'm a foodie. Flying to Tokyo for just 24 hrs to eat at my favorite ramen shop. *dont judge me. The struggle is real*

However I'm not swollen, pregnant nor prone to diabetes


----------



## Lounorada

I saw this Christmas sweater while browsing online yesterday...







http://www.rad.co/us/christmas-shop/women/kissing-santa.html


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Just saw this on FB. Who wore it best?



This is great! And now it's official, even an ogre looks happier than Kanye.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> I was really trying to hate on Kim for flying to various cities to eat. But I couldn't, because I'm a foodie. Flying to Tokyo for just 24 hrs to eat at my favorite ramen shop. *dont judge me. The struggle is real*
> 
> However I'm not swollen, pregnant nor prone to diabetes



I was really trying to hate on her too! But all of the places I've traveled to recently involved a lot of different kinds of foods... Including driving 2 hours out to the middle of nowhere to eat a chicken and waffle place that was on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives LOL.

But yeah I'm also not swollen, pregnant and prone to diabetes either.... and I hit up a gym a few times a week.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I saw this Christmas sweater while browsing online yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rad.co/us/christmas-shop/women/kissing-santa.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I was really trying to hate on her too! But all of the places I've traveled to recently involved a lot of different kinds of foods... Including driving 2 hours out to the middle of nowhere to eat a chicken and waffle place that was on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives LOL.
> 
> But yeah I'm also not swollen, pregnant and prone to diabetes either.... and I hit up a gym a few times a week.



Me too!!  I flew to Miami for Cuban food after watching triple d. Like the next morning, I was on a plane.  Lol


----------



## LVjudy

Lounorada said:


> I saw this Christmas sweater while browsing online yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rad.co/us/christmas-shop/women/kissing-santa.html


HA! wonder how this is gonna play out...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


>


----------



## patchydel

Ogre wore it best! He is smiling cause he is happy with who he is and isnt afraid to show it!



DC-Cutie said:


> I was really trying to hate on Kim for flying to various cities to eat. But I couldn't, because I'm a foodie. Flying to Tokyo for just 24 hrs to eat at my favorite ramen shop. *dont judge me. The struggle is real*
> 
> However I'm not swollen, pregnant nor prone to diabetes



Where is this ramen place? Going to Tokyo myself and my boyfriend and I are pretty muchbgoing to OD on sodium with all the ramen places we already want to try!


----------



## Docjeun

White Orchid said:


> Cheers.  You're only like 30 years too late.



:giggles:


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I was really trying to hate on Kim for flying to various cities to eat. But I couldn't, because I'm a foodie. Flying to Tokyo for just 24 hrs to eat at my favorite ramen shop. *dont judge me. The struggle is real*
> 
> However I'm not swollen, pregnant nor prone to diabetes




Well done!! [emoji122] I've also traveled pretty far for food and pick some of the cities I will travel to based on their food scenes... Foodies unite!


----------



## Alekennedy

I don't know when these were taken since I found them on Google (looking for black sportswear (specifically sweatshirts) and this came up) but I don't think I've seen those here but OH MY GOD how weird does these two look! I straight up laughed at Kim but I sincerely can't understand what's going on with Kris... It kinda looks like a underwear line but then a little bit lower there's another line?
Omg [emoji23]


----------



## StopHammertime

Alekennedy said:


> I don't know when these were taken since I found them on Google (looking for black sportswear (specifically sweatshirts) and this came up) but I don't think I've seen those here but OH MY GOD how weird does these two look! I straight up laughed at Kim but I sincerely can't understand what's going on with Kris... It kinda looks like a underwear line but then a little bit lower there's another line?
> Omg [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3202759




Wowwwwww is that PMK? She is looking a mess.


----------



## poopsie

Alekennedy said:


> I don't know when these were taken since I found them on Google (looking for black sportswear (specifically sweatshirts) and this came up) but I don't think I've seen those here but OH MY GOD how weird does these two look! I straight up laughed at Kim but I sincerely can't understand what's going on with Kris... It kinda looks like a underwear line but then a little bit lower there's another line?
> Omg [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3202759





Those should definitely come with a warning ush:


----------



## tomz_grl

Standard nasty uniform.


----------



## White Orchid

Nothing shocking here.  These are simply the unedited photos they try to conceal from the masses.  This is what they both look like, sans any editing and with the added misfortune of harsh sunlight.

I only wish more Paps captured them for what they look like in real-life as opposed to the magic, their personal Pap Brian Prahl, weaves on the photos he takes.




Alekennedy said:


> I don't know when these were taken since I found them on Google (looking for black sportswear (specifically sweatshirts) and this came up) but I don't think I've seen those here but OH MY GOD how weird does these two look! I straight up laughed at Kim but I sincerely can't understand what's going on with Kris... It kinda looks like a underwear line but then a little bit lower there's another line?
> Omg [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3202759


----------



## bag-mania

Alekennedy said:


> I don't know when these were taken since I found them on Google (looking for black sportswear (specifically sweatshirts) and this came up) but I don't think I've seen those here but OH MY GOD how weird does these two look! I straight up laughed at Kim but I sincerely can't understand what's going on with Kris... It kinda looks like a underwear line but then a little bit lower there's another line?
> Omg [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3202759




Yeesh, so much for that myth about black being a slimming color!


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> Nothing shocking here.  These are simply the unedited photos they try to conceal from the masses.  This is what they both look like, sans any editing and with the added misfortune of harsh sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> I only wish more Paps captured them for what they look like in real-life as opposed to the magic, their personal Pap Brian Prahl, weaves on the photos he takes.




Yep.


----------



## Lounorada

white orchid said:


> nothing shocking here.  These are simply the unedited photos they try to conceal from the masses.  This is what they both look like, sans any editing and with the added misfortune of harsh sunlight.
> 
> I only wish more paps captured them for what they look like in real-life as opposed to the magic, their personal pap brian prahl, weaves on the photos he takes.



+1


----------



## VickyB

Alekennedy said:


> I don't know when these were taken since I found them on Google (looking for black sportswear (specifically sweatshirts) and this came up) but I don't think I've seen those here but OH MY GOD how weird does these two look! I straight up laughed at Kim but I sincerely can't understand what's going on with Kris... It kinda looks like a underwear line but then a little bit lower there's another line?
> Omg [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3202759



BEST PIC EVER!   That indentation Kris' got going on must be from her too tight thong.


----------



## caitlin1214

I've never traveled specifically for food, but I do really think about and plan what I want to eat once I get to wherever I'm going.


----------



## Stansy

Alekennedy said:


> I don't know when these were taken since I found them on Google (looking for black sportswear (specifically sweatshirts) and this came up) but I don't think I've seen those here but OH MY GOD how weird does these two look! I straight up laughed at Kim but I sincerely can't understand what's going on with Kris... It kinda looks like a underwear line but then a little bit lower there's another line?
> Omg [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3202759


 

What has been seen cannot be unseen...


----------



## berrydiva

Alekennedy said:


> I don't know when these were taken since I found them on Google (looking for black sportswear (specifically sweatshirts) and this came up) but I don't think I've seen those here but OH MY GOD how weird does these two look! I straight up laughed at Kim but I sincerely can't understand what's going on with Kris... It kinda looks like a underwear line but then a little bit lower there's another line?
> Omg [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3202759




These were posted before but it's probably the spanx. However, Kris is 60 and pushed out 6 kids....she looks significantly better than Kim based on that alone. 

Kim is a sad example of what happens to people who get butt injections and what happens to your body after it naturally goes through life changes. I can't wait to see what she looks like in 10 years.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

No pap sightings today........


----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian's Baby Son Is No Longer Breech After Painful Procedure: Pregnancy Update*

The baby has turned! Kim Kardashian, who's currently pregnant with her second child, revealed in a new update on Tuesday, Dec. 1, that her baby son has turned from his breech position in her womb.

The Keeping Up With the Kardashians standout, 35, penned a blog post on her website titled, "Baby West Update: All Turned Around!" in which she detailed how doctors got the little one into the proper position for birth.

"So I wanted to give you guys an update on my pregnancy since my last post," Kardashian wrote. "This weekend, I checked into the hospital and underwent a procedure called an ECV (External Cephalic Version, or a Version), which is done to manually turn the baby from a breech position to a head-down position. They gave me an IV with medication to relax my uterus, and then three doctors attempted to work together to turn the baby."

The second-time mom-to-be revealed last Tuesday, Nov. 24, that her baby son was breech and would require a C-section if he didn't turn by his birth time. The star, currently in her 37th week of pregnancy, shared with fans that she really didn't want to get a C-section, which would require doctors to cut incisions on her belly. "Obviously, if it's an emergency and for the safety of my son, I will get a C-sectionbut if I don't need one, I'd rather not," she wrote.

According to Kardashian, she was ready to get a C-section this weekend if anything went awry with the ECV. "There was a risk that my water might break or the baby's heart rate could dropin which case, an emergency C-section would then take place. I went in with my sisters and my husband [Kanye West]. I was prepared for it all!" the mom to North West, 2, wrote on Tuesday. "They don't give you any pain medication, and let me tell you: This was soooooo painful. Probably more painful than childbirth."

However, all went according to plan. "It worked!!! My baby is in the right position and it feels so good to not have the stress of thinking I need a C-section," Kardashian continued. "I'm so thankful for my doctors!"

Like her sister Khloe Kardashian (who is recovering from a staph infection), Kim has been struggling with several health issues of her own. "I now have a cold and sinus infection, so I have to fight through this and get better!" she shared with fans. "I'm going to have North have a sleepover with her cousins for the next two days so I can really sleep and get better. She loves sleepovers and I really need this time to get better. I haven't been able to sleep and just need to catch up."

Kardashian's due date is around Christmas. 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...er-painful-procedure-pregnancy-update-w158708


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> *Kim Kardashian's Baby Son Is No Longer Breech After Painful Procedure: Pregnancy Update*
> 
> The baby has turned! Kim Kardashian, who's currently pregnant with her second child, revealed in a new update on Tuesday, Dec. 1, that her baby son has turned from his breech position in her womb.
> 
> The Keeping Up With the Kardashians standout, 35, penned a blog post on her website titled, "Baby West Update: All Turned Around!" in which she detailed how doctors got the little one into the proper position for birth.
> 
> "So I wanted to give you guys an update on my pregnancy since my last post," Kardashian wrote. "This weekend, I checked into the hospital and underwent a procedure called an ECV (External Cephalic Version, or a Version), which is done to manually turn the baby from a breech position to a head-down position. They gave me an IV with medication to relax my uterus, and then three doctors attempted to work together to turn the baby."
> 
> The second-time mom-to-be revealed last Tuesday, Nov. 24, that her baby son was breech and would require a C-section if he didn't turn by his birth time. The star, currently in her 37th week of pregnancy, shared with fans that she really didn't want to get a C-section, which would require doctors to cut incisions on her belly. "Obviously, if it's an emergency and for the safety of my son, I will get a C-section&#8212;but if I don't need one, I'd rather not," she wrote.
> 
> According to Kardashian, she was ready to get a C-section this weekend if anything went awry with the ECV. "There was a risk that my water might break or the baby's heart rate could drop&#8212;in which case, an emergency C-section would then take place. I went in with my sisters and my husband [Kanye West]. I was prepared for it all!" the mom to North West, 2, wrote on Tuesday. "They don't give you any pain medication, and let me tell you: This was soooooo painful. Probably more painful than childbirth."
> 
> However, all went according to plan. "It worked!!! My baby is in the right position and it feels so good to not have the stress of thinking I need a C-section," Kardashian continued. "I'm so thankful for my doctors!"
> 
> Like her sister Khloe Kardashian (who is recovering from a staph infection), Kim has been struggling with several health issues of her own. "I now have a cold and sinus infection, so I have to fight through this and get better!" she shared with fans. "I'm going to have North have a sleepover with her cousins for the next two days so I can really sleep and get better. She loves sleepovers and I really need this time to get better. I haven't been able to sleep and just need to catch up."
> 
> Kardashian's due date is around Christmas.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...er-painful-procedure-pregnancy-update-w158708



Can babies flip back into a breech position?

I am thinking she gave birth, but will stay hidden until Christmas, and claim he was born on Christmas day. If there are family pics of them on Christmas day, they will say he was born Christmas Eve and let her go home because there was no need for her to stay in the hospital.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> Can babies flip back into a breech position?
> 
> I am thinking she gave birth, but will stay hidden until Christmas, and claim he was born on Christmas day. If there are family pics of them on Christmas day, they will say he was born Christmas Eve and let her go home because there was no need for her to stay in the hospital.



I doubt they could get away with it. Someone would spill the beans to the paps. There must be photographers stalking her every move. Besides, it should easy to tell a four-week-old baby from one that is a couple days old.


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> I doubt they could get away with it. Someone would spill the beans to the paps. There must be photographers stalking her every move. Besides, it should easy to tell a four-week-old baby from one that is a couple days old.



I just find it weird that Kanye is going out of town, when she is due any day now.


----------



## Tuuli35

Sassys said:


> Can babies flip back into a breech position?
> .




Technically yes, but the bigger the baby the less chance is for it, as they just don't have enough space to turn around.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> I just find it weird that Kanye is going out of town, when she is due any day now.



Well, apparently he's been busy. 




> *Kanye West Paid A Huge Amount To Prevent His Sex Tape With Kim Kardashian Look-Alike From Leaking
> *
> Rapper Kanye West paid a huge amount to prevent a sex tape from being released as the woman with him was a look-alike of his wife Kim Kardashian. The 20-minute tape was made before Kardashian and the Gold Digger rapper started dating in 2012.
> 
> A Hollywood businessman who brokered other sex tapes with celebrities successfully negotiated the deal, a source told Radar Online, adding: Kanye was very relieved! It would have been a disaster had it ever been released.
> 
> The sex tape was shopped and there was a lot of interest, but behind-the-scenes, Kanye freaked out! another insider said, according to Radar Online, adding: He would have done anything to make sure it stayed private.
> 
> The woman in the video, who has not yet been identified, was 18 years old at the time. The report also said that rumors suggest that there is a second tape, which is 40-minute long but the existence of such a tape has not been confirmed yet.
> 
> West and Kardashian got married in 2014. Kardashian had previously made a sex tape in 2007 with her former boyfriend Ray J, which had ultimately shot her to fame. A report last September suggested, citing an interview from the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star that she and West may have also made a sex tape.
> 
> My husband Kanye and I have an amazing sex life. So far as the sex tape is concerned, whether or not we've made another. ... If we have, it's never something I want to go public.  [It's] not something I would want anyone else to see but me and Kanye. I am married to an incredible man, and let's just say we like to have fun, Kardashian said at the time.
> 
> Have we made another? Kardashian asked the interviewer from British GQ, suggesting that they have at least one sex tape. Theres nothing wrong with being adventurous, having fun and experimenting, she added.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/kanye-west-p...ape-kim-kardashian-look-alike-leaking-2207693


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Well, apparently he's been busy.




No body wants to see this!


----------



## bag-mania

The gossip rags are desperate to create some baby drama. 



> *Kanye West Bans Kris Jenner From Attending His Son's Birth*
> 
> *Kris Jenner* has been forced out!
> According to a new report, *Kanye West* has specifically requested that his mother-in-law not be present at the delivery of his second child because of her big mouth!
> 
> "Kanye doesn't want Kris to spill all of the details about his *son*'s birth the way she did when *North* was born," a source reveals. "He is afraid that it is a security threat to have all of their personal details, like how they get in and out of the hospital, out there."
> 
> The insider also adds, "He's told her that he doesn't even want it filmed for the show," which has created some tension with wife *Kim Kardashian*.
> 
> "Kim wants to film her son's birth. She is so excited about it, especially if it happens on Christmas and she loves sharing every detail of her life, even if Kanye doesn't," the source tells _Radar Online_.
> 
> "Kanye has been saying he doesn't want to film something so special as the birth of his first son and he doesn't care what Kris wants. He is trying to keep her from sharing the most intimate parts of their life if he can."
> 
> RELATED: Corey Gamble's Ex Warns Kris Jenner, 'Don't Marry Him'
> 
> While we can understand that Kanye would want to keep the _KUWTK_ cameras away, we question whether he'd really deny the momager a chance to witness the birth of her grandson. Only time will tell!
> http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/post...r-from-attending-his-son-s-birth-report-79258


----------



## blingaholic

Yes, babies can flip back to breech. My second son was breech. I flipped him head down with moxibustion and chiropractic care...then at 38wks he flipped himself back to breech (really really painful, feels like your insides get shifted). My water broke at 39wks 5 days and he was still breech so I got a c section since his knee was already in the birth canal when I got to the hospital.


----------



## Alexenjie

I just can't picture Kim being able to go through labor if it lasted longer than 15 minutes. She seems like such a wuss when it comes to pain or anything uncomfortable to do with pregnancy. I will be really surprised if she doesn't have a C-section/tummy tuck/liposuction, whatever she did the first time.


----------



## AECornell

Ooh a version is supposed to be super painful. Babies can still turn this late. From breech to regular position at the last few days or even flip to breech at the end. It's less common for them to turn breach at the last week or days but it still can happen. My guess is they'll do an ultrasound to check if she goes into labor naturally. But I'm sure she's having a c-section so him being breech doesn't really matter.


----------



## berrydiva

Why would she go through such a painful procedure if she were planning a c-section anyway?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Why would she go through such a painful procedure if she were planning a c-section anyway?



C-sections are no walk in the park. Especially afterwards if you have another child to look after. All sorts of things can go wrong, further slowing down recovery time - which is about 6 weeks in a good scenario.

She may legit have been trying to avoid having one.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Why would she go through such a painful procedure if she were planning a c-section anyway?



 Cause folks think they're easier than natural.


----------



## lizmil

I don't believe anything these people say.  She will have all kinds of surgery to get "super sexy" again, because that's all that matters to these egotists. Then claim it was all natural and make pap walks to the gym.


----------



## Lounorada

I think they're throwing all these stories out to the media to see which one will gather the most sympathy and they'll try to milk that story the most... But all I know is, I don't believe any of it.


----------



## AECornell

Did she have an emergency-C with North? If she had one with north I doubt very much she'd have a VBAC. Especially since she's not a natural holistic type of girl.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> I don't believe anything these people say.  She will have all kinds of surgery to get "super sexy" again, because that's all that matters to these egotists. Then claim it was all natural and make pap walks to the gym.



She's, unfortunately, never getting super sexy again.  I don't know if she can undo what she's done to her body.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Can babies flip back into a breech position?
> *
> I am thinking she gave birth, but will stay hidden until Christmas, and claim he was born on Christmas day. If there are family pics of them on Christmas day, they will say he was born Christmas Eve and let her go home because there was no need for her to stay in the hospital.





yep but...........




AECornell said:


> Ooh a version is supposed to be super painful.  Babies can still turn this late. From breech to regular position at the  last few days or even flip to breech at the end. It's less common for  them to turn breach at the last week or days but it still can happen. My  guess is they'll do an ultrasound to check if she goes into labor  naturally. *But I'm sure she's having a c-section so him being breech doesn't really matter*.




THIS!! 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> C-sections are no walk in the park. *Especially afterwards if you have another child to look after*. All sorts of things can go wrong, further slowing down recovery time - which is about 6 weeks in a good scenario.
> 
> She may legit have been trying to avoid having one.





doesn't apply to kim! 






berrydiva said:


> *She's, unfortunately, never getting super sexy again.*  I don't know if she can undo what she's done to her body.





BIBLE!!!!  she needs to stop it with all the PS!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> *I think they're throwing all these stories out to the media to see which one will gather the most sympathy and they'll try to milk that story the most*... But all I know is, I don't believe any of it.



+1 
I think they do that all the time with all members of the family like Kourtney and Scott now and often test the Q of Kanye and Kanye with Kim.
And I don't think they want to go through another Kim split until sympathy is clearly on her side. 
Remember the hump saga.   he wasn't  villain enough ( or able to be edited as such)  for her to get away with walking out after a couple months. Especially after the wedding for profit.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I think she knows this too hence why she covers up that nasty monster azz of hers.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not new today, was this posted?





Photoshopped to this
Twimg


----------



## Stansy

Sassys said:


> I just find it weird that Kanye is going out of town, when she is due any day now.



He has proven many times that he doesn't give a sh!t...


----------



## zippie

AECornell said:


> Did she have an emergency-C with North? If she had one with north I doubt very much she'd have a VBAC. Especially since she's not a natural holistic type of girl.


 


No she pushed that thing out of her giant lower parts.


----------



## Lounorada

zippie said:


> No she pushed that thing out of her giant lower parts.


 
This just made me spit out my tea...


----------



## redney

There was an article posted here that said she's having a scheduled C-section due to her having (allegedly) placenta accreta, which is a serious condition which may necessitate an emergency C-section due to blood loss and a potential hysterectomy.

If she truly does have this condition, a breech position is the least of her worries.


----------



## bag-mania

It's impossible to take any of her health issues seriously when she continues to give interviews like this. 



> *Kim Kardashian West Feels &#8216;Fat as F&#8212;&#8216; as Due Date Nears: &#8216;My Cankles Are Out of Control&#8217;*
> 
> Kim Kardashian West hasn&#8217;t been shy about what a &#8220;miserable&#8221; experience pregnancy is for her, and her latest update as she enters the final stretch before her due date this month is no exception.
> 
> The expectant mom took to her website and app Thursday to share her 9-month pregnancy check-in &#8212; and with the baby about &#8220;the size of a pumpkin,&#8221; Kardashian West, 35, admits she&#8217;s certainly feeling the strain.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m feeling fat as f&#8212;. My cankles are out of control,&#8221; she writes, adding that she&#8217;s &#8220;craving Lay&#8217;s Barbecue potato chips.&#8221;
> 
> The mom to daughter North, 2, has fiercely defended her weight throughout her pregnancy, shaking off fat-shamers earlier this week and posting a nude mirror selfie in August to slam her critics.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kardashian West &#8212; who still hasn&#8217;t chosen a name for her son with husband Kanye West &#8212; reveals she suddenly dislikes all the suggestions she&#8217;s hearing.
> 
> &#8220;We need to think of a good name,&#8221; she adds. &#8220;This is so hard!&#8221;
> 
> The Keeping up with the Kardashians star told PEOPLE exclusively last month she feels like she and West will settle on a name when it feels right.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s like the last thing that Kanye and I did when North was born,&#8221; Kardashian West said. &#8220;We didn&#8217;t name her for like seven days. I feel like it will just come to us.&#8221;
> 
> As for North, Kardashian West said her daughter has her own idea of what to call her future sibling. &#8220;She just says, &#8216;Baby brother,&#8217; &#8221; Kardashian West explained with a laugh. &#8220;[We ask her], &#8216;What should we name baby brother?&#8217; [She says], &#8216;Baby brother!&#8217; &#8221;
> 
> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2015/12/03/kim-kardashian-west-feels-fat-9-months-pregnant/


----------



## Brklynjuice87

What did she photoshop? They look the same


----------



## Jikena

Brklynjuice87 said:


> What did she photoshop? They look the same



They look the same to me too. The angle is just a bit different.


----------



## sdkitty

I keep wondering when these people will become irrelevant.  But I'm sad to say that her marriage to Kayne, who has some genuine success and talent (I guess; I'm not a fan personally) will keep her in the public eye.
It just saddens me and pisses me off that they are the butt of everyone's jokes and sarcasm yet they keep getting richer.
I guess it's all about our culture right now.


----------



## Jayne1

Brklynjuice87 said:


> What did she photoshop? They look the same



I see her looking more model like and lean in the after photo.


----------



## zippie

Jayne1 said:


> I see her looking more model like and lean in the after photo.


 


Model like?  For who, field and stream?


----------



## Sassys

bag-mania said:


> It's impossible to take any of her health issues seriously when she continues to give interviews like this.



My vote says, they will name him *Messiah*.


----------



## redney

sassys said:


> my vote says, they will name him *messiah*.



+1


----------



## Encore Hermes

Re photoshop, they slimmed her, they even changed the background. 

Name; Kanye jr.


----------



## Jayne1

zippie said:


> Model like?  For who, field and stream?



Model like for her - because she's short and can photograph dumpy and her boobs and behind can look so odd.  So they made her more lean, from what I see.


----------



## michie

sdkitty said:


> I keep wondering when these people will become irrelevant.  But I'm sad to say that her marriage to Kayne, who has some genuine success and talent (I guess; I'm not a fan personally) will keep her in the public eye.
> It just saddens me and pisses me off that they are the butt of everyone's jokes and sarcasm yet they keep getting richer.
> I guess it's all about our culture right now.


*In my Kris Jenner voice* Here's the thing, tho...lol
Seriously, it cracks me up that people assume celebrities are rich because it's reported how much they "make". These are ppl who don't even buy what they wear, everything is for promotion/product placement. Nobody really knows what they make. 

There's a reason entertainers don't want their offspring in the industry, IMO. This family seems to be different in that aspect.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> My vote says, they will name him *Messiah*.





damn Sassys!!!   i think you have said it.


----------



## Jayne1

They've got a name.  They're just not saying.  Do you think Kanye wouldn't have a name already in his head?

Kim, no.  She too vapid, even for a baby name, but Kanye has a name for sure.  And what he says, goes.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> They've got a name.  They're just not saying.*  Do you think Kanye wouldn't have a name already in his head?*
> 
> Kim, no.  She too vapid, even for a baby name, but Kanye has a name for sure.  And what he says, goes.





of course he has!  he always wanted the perfect set - a boy and a girl and made sure that happened.  so it is not hard to believe he had the names all ready and waiting for the day he finally got his hands on his perfect ***** kim!


----------



## Lounorada

I would not be surprised if they called the child Yeezus or Yeezy. I mean, they called their daughter North... NORTH West. 

They clearly aren't capable of picking a unique, relatable (to them personally) name without it sounding absolutely ridiculous. 
Messiah seems too much of a 'normal' name for them [del]Kanye[/del] to pick, IMO.


----------



## YSoLovely

They'll name him Kayne or Ralph... 









Or Ayoncé


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> My vote says, they will name him *Messiah*.


Jesus take the wheel! Say it aint so!!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> They'll name him Kayne or Ralph...
> 
> 
> 
> Or Ayoncé


 
 Maybe even Kayoncé or Jayoncé... or even better Riccard-ye :ninja:


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Maybe even Kayoncé or Jayoncé... or even better Riccard-ye :ninja:


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> or even better Riccard-ye :ninja:


----------



## knasarae

Doesn't T.I. already have a son named Messiah?  Ye wouldn't want to look like a kopy-kat.  And why would he be so humble anyway??  He'll name him CHRIST.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I was listening to my favorite podcast "The Read" (check it out, it's hilarious) and Kid Fury said he hates to stand up for her but he doesn't think people should make fun of her pregnant body.  Crissle said what I have ALWAYS thought, and that is that people are really just talking about how freaking weird her pregnant body looks because it's growing around alllllllllll that work she's had done.  THAT'S why she looks like that.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> I would not be surprised if they called the child Yeezus or Yeezy. I mean, they called their daughter North... NORTH West.
> 
> They clearly aren't capable of picking a unique, relatable (to them personally) name without it sounding absolutely ridiculous.
> Messiah seems too much of a 'normal' name for them [del]Kanye[/del] to pick, IMO.



What about Yeezus? Yeezus West!


----------



## White Orchid

Just call the sprog Fred and be done with it.


----------



## jun3machina

Both are photoshopped too. Stomach, ***, back of thighs, boobs, neck


----------



## jun3machina

Maybe I'll Photoshop and circle all the areas...


----------



## Encore Hermes

jun3machina said:


> Maybe I'll Photoshop and circle all the areas...



And I thought head placement on both was off.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Doesn't T.I. already have a son named Messiah?  Ye wouldn't want to look like a kopy-kat.  And why would he be so humble anyway??  He'll name him CHRIST.



Oh my!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Maybe even Kayoncé or Jayoncé... or even better Riccard-ye :ninja:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] If it's Kayoncé, I'm gonna leave this thread for guuuud!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I was listening to my favorite podcast "The Read" (check it out, it's hilarious) and Kid Fury said he hates to stand up for her but he doesn't think people should make fun of her pregnant body.  Crissle said what I have ALWAYS thought, and that is that people are really just talking about how freaking weird her pregnant body looks because it's growing around alllllllllll that work she's had done.  THAT'S why she looks like that.




Lol!!!! No one makes fun of pregnant women's bodies when they look natural. Hers is just weird. Like soooo weird you don't know if she carries the baby in the belly or in the a$$.


----------



## myown

Encore Hermes said:


> Not new today, was this posted?
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CVJhC2xWcAAtj7K.jpg
> Photoshopped to this
> Twimg



her body looks way better in the not-photoshopped version


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> What about Yeezus? Yeezus West!





How about Midas? Short form: Mid West?


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> What about Yeezus? Yeezus West!



Yeah, I mentioned Yeezus in my post!


----------



## knasarae

Would Kanye consider a Jr.?  I'm unsure if someone with his ego would 

a) Want a Jr. to _continue_ his "legacy"
b) Need to be the one and only to _preserve_ his legacy


----------



## myown

knasarae said:


> Would Kanye consider a Jr.?  I'm unsure if someone with his ego would
> 
> a) Want a Jr. to _continue_ his "legacy"
> b) Need to be the one and only to _preserve_ his legacy



Michael Jackson named all of his kids Michael:
Michael Joseph Jackson, Jr. (Prince)
Paris-Michael Katherine Jackson
Prince Michael Jackson II (Blanket)


----------



## redney

And George Foreman named all his kids George.


----------



## Sassys

myown said:


> Michael Jackson named all of his kids Michael:
> Michael Joseph Jackson, Jr. (Prince)
> Paris-Michael Katherine Jackson
> Prince Michael Jackson II (Blanket)



Who is Prince Michael Jackson the 1st?


----------



## myown

the oldest one prob? the oldest one is called prince at least...


----------



## queen

Sassys said:


> Who is Prince Michael Jackson the 1st?


My money is on Michael Jackson the father.


----------



## Sassys

queen said:


> My money is on Michael Jackson the father.



Michael's government name is Michael Joseph Jackson


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> My vote says, they will name him *Messiah*.




Yes! Good guess


----------



## queen

Sassys said:


> Michael's government name is Michael Joseph Jackson


Right I googled that before I commented.  His son is the same name, but Jr. added, and called Prince, according to the post I answered.  Thus my thought he felt he was the first.  If that makes any sense?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I had this discussion with my sister and we dont think it will be Kanye Jr. bc then he would be KJ which is awfully close to RAY J and kanye doesn't want his son to be the butt of a joke (no pun intended lol) maybe Kanye II though...


----------



## White Orchid

Is this the longest she's not been seen?  I'm guessing she's ballooned and no amount of Photoshopping by Brian will help.


----------



## Sassys

queen said:


> Right I googled that before I commented.  His son is the same name, but Jr. added, and called Prince, according to the post I answered.  Thus my thought he felt he was the first.  If that makes any sense?



I am confused how blanket is the II. There has to be a main person and a Jr. before he can be a II. Who is blanket named after to be a II? Michael's name is Michael Joseph Jackson, his first born has the exact same name, which would make him a Jr. his second son does not have the exact same name, so how is he the II?


----------



## Sasha2012

White Orchid said:


> Is this the longest she's not been seen?  I'm guessing she's ballooned and no amount of Photoshopping by Brian will help.



How long has it been, days? She literally hid out for months after North was born but who really cares anyways lol. Let her stay low that what she needs the last few weeks anyways but beware because once she gets her pre-baby body back she's going to be shoved in our faces.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> I am confused how blanket is the II. There has to be a main person and a Jr. before he can be a II. Who is blanket named after to be a II? Michael's name is Michael Joseph Jackson, his first born has the exact same name, which would make him a Jr. his second son does not have the exact same name, so how is he the II?



Sometimes people take liberties with the usual naming traditions. Someone who just doesn't like the term "Junior" might use "II" instead.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> I am confused how blanket is the II. There has to be a main person and a Jr. before he can be a II. Who is blanket named after to be a II? Michael's name is Michael Joseph Jackson, his first born has the exact same name, which would make him a Jr. his second son does not have the exact same name, so how is he the II?



Michael's grandfather was named Prince, Blanket is named after him.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

On her show she ordered like FIVE things off the menu at a Chinese restaurant.  Like, come on.


----------



## White Orchid

What is it with this forum that I can never quote the poster at the top of the page???

Anyhow, Sasha, I don't know how long it's been - you're my source for photos of her, lol.  Either way I'm not bothered.  I can't stand the creature.  I just wanted some visual fodder to ***** about, that's all :greengrin:


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Michael's grandfather was named Prince, Blanket is named after him.



Says his grandfather's name is Samuel Jackson (Joe's father)


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> Who is Prince Michael Jackson the 1st?




i think the oldest kid is known as prince, that would make blanket prince II


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> How long has it been, days? She literally hid out for months after North was born but who really cares anyways lol. Let her stay low that what she needs the last few weeks anyways but beware because once she gets her pre-baby body back she's going to be shoved in our faces.



My bet is she had the kid + her mommy makeover already and she has to hide away until after December 25, to introduce her "newborn" Christ child and show how "fast" her body got back into shape.


----------



## knasarae

I don't really think Michael went by any standard naming convention with his kids.  I have a friend who is a II and I asked him what was the difference between Jr and II.  He said nothing, it's a personal preference.  Which reminds me of a funny story..

My cousin's best friend got two women pregnant at the same time.  They both ended up having boys.  Each woman, to spite the other, named their son a Jr.  So now he has two sons, almost the same age who have the exact same the name and are his Jr.  Man, I wish I could make up stuff that funny.  Imagine having a sibling with the exact same name as you smh.  People are funny.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Who is Prince Michael Jackson the 1st?



I think you're reading to much into it and the kid's full name is simply Prince Michael Jackson II not in an actual Jr or typical naming conventions....more like my second son is named X Michael Jackson so he's II because I call the 1st one Prince as well. At least that's what I always thought....I mean the man called the poor kid Blanket for so long. It's more like a tracking system and the next one would've been a III even if he named him Prince Tito Michael Jackson. Lol. 

If MJ were still alive and adopted or "had" more kids, they'd all have some variation of Michael Jackson in their name. Paris' actual first name is Paris-Michael. So you know....there that bit of crazy.


----------



## berrydiva

Peachysweet2013 said:


> On her show she ordered like FIVE things off the menu at a Chinese restaurant.  Like, come on.



I don't see the issue. Lol


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> If MJ were still alive and adopted or "had" more kids, they'd all have some variation of Michael Jackson in their name. Paris' actual first name is Paris-Michael. So you know....there that bit of crazy.




Agreed. Sadly though, if we were to make a list of crazy stuff Michael Jackson did, naming all the kids after himself wouldn't even make the top 10.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> Says his grandfather's name is Samuel Jackson (Joe's father)


Katherine's father's name was Prince Albert Screws. He obviously wasn't a Jackson but Blanket was named after him. He died in 1997 the year his eldest son Michael Jr was born so he nicknamed him Prince then when he had another son he named him Prince.

Wait how'd a thread about Kim/Kanye get into the topic of MJ kids names lol


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> Wait how'd a thread about Kim/Kanye get into the topic of MJ kids names lol



Cuz Kim and Kun-yay are totally boring lol


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I don't really think Michael went by any standard naming convention with his kids.  I have a friend who is a II and I asked him what was the difference between Jr and II.  He said nothing, it's a personal preference.  Which reminds me of a funny story..
> 
> My cousin's best friend got two women pregnant at the same time.  They both ended up having boys.  Each woman, to spite the other, named their son a Jr.  So now he has two sons, almost the same age who have the exact same the name and are his Jr.  Man, I wish I could make up stuff that funny.  Imagine having a sibling with the exact same name as you smh.  People are funny.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


>



True story.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> I don't see the issue. Lol




That seems excessive to me.  If you're pregnant and you just have to have it, then ok.  That's fine.  I've had 2 kids, I know what that feels like.  But she was just in the press complaining about how gross she feels and her weight gain.  It reminded me of when she was pregnant with North and swore to the press she was really only interested in celery and carrot sticks with ranch even though we saw her at the frozen yogurt place every darn day. It would be so much easier to take her seriously if she just owned it.  "I'm pregnant, I'll eat what I want, period."

***edited to add "if just on a splurge day, I don't see the issue either!!  Lol.


----------



## sabrunka

Apparently she gave birth this morning!


----------



## morgan20




----------



## AECornell

Wonder how long it'll be before pics and a name. They never confirmed Norths name they just started using it in the press once people found out. And they did that fake out picture with their friends to see who would leak it.


----------



## tweegy

Welcome to the world Ricardo west [emoji39]


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Welcome to the world Ricardo west [emoji39]



You!! 

I knew there's no way she would deliver the 2nd coming of Yeezus on Christmas day.


----------



## Ms Kiah

tweegy said:


> Welcome to the world Ricardo west [emoji39]


----------



## baglover1973

Now we don't have to listen to her constant complaining about being pregnant!!! Second longest pregnancy EVER!


----------



## shiny_things

I came on here expecting pages since the announcement. Guess they are rapidly losing popularity.

Glad to hear they are both doing well though.


----------



## berrydiva

Well at least she won't be miserable anymore.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Well at least she won't be miserable anymore.



She doesn't seem like she likes being a mom since kids take attention away from her, so this is only the start again for her to be miserable and pawn off Yeezus II to mommy nanny.


----------



## lulu212121

Going to be interesting to see how she handles the changes. Since she's been pregnant her oldest sister has lost a lot of weight with exercise & looks great. Another of her sisters is a televised VS Angel runway model. The youngest has turned 18 & transformed her appearance to that of Kim.  :giggles:


----------



## White Orchid

He has odd looking fingers :ninja:


----------



## Staci_W

My son and I want them to name him Adam, Adam West. Then he could go by Batman.


----------



## Ladybug09

This just popped up on my comcast news alerts.


----------



## chowlover2

Thank heavens the baby didn't come on Christmas, we would have never heard the end of it.


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> Thank heavens the baby didn't come on Christmas, we would have never heard the end of it.



I doubt the baby was even due on Christmas, they probably just made that up for publicity.


----------



## lovely

I agree. But I bet they will probably claim the baby had to be born early for some emergency reason or another. (And lest I sound cold, I am glad everyone is healthy and happy!)


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> *I came on here expecting pages since the announcement*. Guess they are rapidly losing popularity.
> 
> Glad to hear they are both doing well though.







i thought there would be much much more here,too when i saw the news in a feed this morning!


----------



## poopsie

Staci_W said:


> My son and I want them to name him Adam, Adam West. Then he could go by Batman.






Oh yes!


I have been checking every day to see if she had popped yet


----------



## bag-princess

Staci_W said:


> My son and I want them to name him Adam, Adam West. Then he could go by Batman.





Jaden Smith has already claimed that!!    i guess he could gift the baby his white batman suit that he wore to the wedding though as a sign of no hard feelings!


----------



## Lounorada

My reaction upon reading the news that Kimyes second child was born:







...completely unimpressed. 
I mean lets face it, it has been sad watching them pimp out one innocent child, it's gonna be even worse watching them pimp out _two_ innocent kids.


----------



## qudz104

shiny_things said:


> I came on here expecting pages since the announcement.




Me too!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> My reaction upon reading the news that Kimyes second child was born:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...completely unimpressed.
> I mean lets face it, it has been sad watching them pimp out one innocent child, it's gonna be even worse watching them pimp out _two_ innocent kids.



 ditto

My vote is still Messiah West or Empire West


----------



## michie

Wow. I'm totally surprised I didn't hear of the birth at work and I work in a salon!


----------



## Laila619

Nobody cares that much about her anymore I guess. It didn't even make my Facebook feed or headlines.


----------



## YSoLovely

It's Midas, Ralph or Kayne. 

Or maybe Sway? 

Wouldn't be surprised if they named him something stupid like Wolf, either.


----------



## bag-princess

Laila619 said:


> Nobody cares that much about her anymore I guess. *It didn't even make my Facebook feed or headlines*.





mine either!   kris is slippin'!


----------



## coconutsboston

Laila619 said:


> Nobody cares that much about her anymore I guess. It didn't even make my Facebook feed or headlines.


I saw nothing until I refreshed this feed!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Someone on another forum mentioned how Kim induced both labors on Saturdays, just in time to hit the tabloid magazines on Mondays or sometime th following week. 

With this family, ANYTHING is possible


----------



## Ladybug09

Was he even there for the birth?


----------



## jclaybo

DC-Cutie said:


> Someone on another forum mentioned how Kim induced both labors on Saturdays, just in time to hit the tabloid magazines on Mondays or sometime th following week.
> 
> With this family, ANYTHING is possible



I believe this to be true and quite disgusting that someone would do that just for the attention, but its Kim. No pics of the baby until the show airs


----------



## yajaira

Lounorada said:


> My reaction upon reading the news that Kimyes second child was born:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...completely unimpressed.
> I mean lets face it, it has been sad watching them pimp out one innocent child, it's gonna be even worse watching them pimp out _two_ innocent kids.


Same here billions of women have done it before


----------



## labelwhore04

I remember in Kim's prime this thread would move 10+ pages a day. Those days are over, noone cares anymore. She is so uninteresting nowadays. She jacked up her face, she has terrible style and just overall is a boring person with nothing to offer. She needs to retire from famewhoring and pass the torch to Kylie already.


----------



## bag-mania

Ladybug09 said:


> Was he even there for the birth?




Who knows? I'm surprised he was even there for the conception.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Welcome to the world Ricardo west [emoji39]


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Who knows? I'm surprised he was even there for the conception.



Was he there?  They only needed his sperm, which had to go through some technology before it got to Kim.


----------



## pixiejenna

So should we start the countdown to her newest batch of nudie pics? I'm guessing 3-4 months to recover from whatever work she will have done.

I'm going to guess that her Christmas gift to her fans will be her releasing the baby pics/name lol.

I'm not surprised Kimbo's thread barely moved with the birth of her son.  She's a snooze fest, she only has one trick getting naked and no one is impressed with it anymore. Everything she says or does is a prefabricated lie and the public at large is on to it and over it. ITA she needs to accept the fact that Kylie has dethroned her media wise and move on with life. Try to find some sort of meaning to her vapid life beyond make up and shopping.

I also wonder if yeazus was there for it. I feel like he was he would have released his own statement and the one that was released sounds like it came from the King kamp.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-mania said:


> who knows? I'm surprised he was even there for the conception.



:d


----------



## Flawn08

Welcome baby Yeezus West or Christ West.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No-one took dibs on Central Park West? K 

Seriously though: Omari Ray West  is my "possible"


----------



## pukasonqo

obi wan kenobi west
west west
kalahari west
scaramouche west (in honour of yeezy murdering bohemian rhapsody) 

i am sure i can come with more combos, now, on a serious tone, good to see all went well. but i am also waiting for some dramatic announcement re: the birth ( kimbo tells all: bad manicure job was responsible for this early delivery)


----------



## queen

labelwhore04 said:


> I remember in Kim's prime this thread would move 10+ pages a day. Those days are over, noone cares anymore. She is so uninteresting nowadays. She jacked up her face, she has terrible style and just overall is a boring person with nothing to offer. She needs to retire from famewhoring and pass the torch to Kylie already.


Not to be argumentative, but I find Kylie pretty boring and disgusting also.  I find nothing interesting about the whole crew.  They only survive on shock value at how low they will go.  jmho.


----------



## Oruka

She should name the child after her father, Robert West


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Thank heavens the baby didn't come on Christmas, we would have never heard the end of it.



Thank heavens the baby wasn't born on my birthday.


----------



## Singra

I'm strangely invested in this child having a ridiculous name. Please, please make it happen naming gods whoever you may be. 

Kim and Kanye are probably going to disappoint and go for Kanye West the second with Robert wedged in between.


----------



## Barbora

The more I think about it, the odds of her naming her son Robert are very high since in her mind it would make her the "winner" in competition with her sisters. Or she might not because she wouldn't want her son's name to be the same as her brother's. She obviously hates Rob. So I actually don't know


----------



## Queenpixie

cant wait to see baby easton!!... or wild.


----------



## Queenpixie

joking aside .. it would be lovely if she called him robert :') 

kim must be fuming with the lack of attention she got... especially since VSFS is 2 days later... 

bet the name will be a big announcement or something...

then the baby picture

then her body after surgery *cough dr simon cough*


----------



## Freckles1

Staci_W said:


> My son and I want them to name him Adam, Adam West. Then he could go by Batman.




Um that's funny [emoji12]


----------



## Lounorada

My vote is a name that has a something to do with Kanyes name, so- Yeezus, Yeezy, Kanye II... Ricardye


----------



## berrydiva

Barbora said:


> The more I think about it, the odds of her naming her son Robert are very high since in her mind it would make her the "winner" in competition with her sisters. Or she might not because she wouldn't want her son's name to be the same as her brother's. She obviously hates Rob. So I actually don't know



She hates Rob?


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> She hates Rob?



Did she or, more likely, Kanye not like his weight and that's why he left Paris and didn't attend their wedding in Italy?


----------



## shiny_things

Or she'll go with 'George' to be her Dad's middle name and cos Katherine called her son that and you know how much she likes to compare herself.


----------



## chowlover2

Deuces R Wild West!


----------



## Jayne1

There's already a Rob, named after the guy, so I can't see her using that name.  Maybe a middle name, but no one likes Rob Jr in the family (and vice versa) so that name is more associated with him now, I think.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I'm thinking she might release the name via an official announcement, no pics the night of the VS fashion show to try and steal some of Kendull's Thunder.


----------



## Barbora

berrydiva said:


> She hates Rob?



That is the impression I get from her when she talks about him. Also, in the clips from the show, he seems to be the only one to call her out on her BS telling her to educate herself and stop being so vapid. She definitely doesn't like that.


----------



## yinnie

Why did they use pic that came with the announcement - kunyay's hand holding someone in leather sleeves... ??? I don't get the relevance of that to the baby announcement. Coz it's not the baby's hand he is holding.


----------



## TC1

I also wondered why they chose a pic of Kanye's crotch.


----------



## altigirl88

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No-one took dibs on Central Park West? K
> 
> Seriously though: Omari Ray West  is my "possible"


Ray? As in Ray J? Oh, yeah, we forgot about all dat &#128513;


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Deuces R Wild West!



Oh my!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

altigirl88 said:


> Ray? As in Ray J? Oh, yeah, we forgot about all dat &#128513;



No, Ray as in his father's name.


----------



## VickyB

Kash West
Go west
Turn West
Who Cares West


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Did she or, more likely, Kanye not like his weight and that's why he left Paris and didn't attend their wedding in Italy?



Who knows tbh....Rob seems to have his own host of depression issues.


----------



## White Orchid

Perhaps they were trying to be all "avante-guard", lol.



yinnie said:


> Why did they use pic that came with the announcement - kunyay's hand holding someone in leather sleeves... ??? I don't get the relevance of that to the baby announcement. Coz it's not the baby's hand he is holding.


----------



## AEGIS

there was an announcement?


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> there was an announcement?



Omg, have you been under a rock or what?!


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> Omg, have you been under a rock or what?!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Congrats to them


----------



## V0N1B2

Queenpixie said:


> cant wait to see baby easton!!... or wild.


I think Easton is viable.


VickyB said:


> Kash West
> Go west
> Turn West
> Who Cares West


OMG ~dying~

I think they'll pick a masculine name.
Like Bruce.


----------



## kirsten

I liked the name Mason suggested: Preston. 

In typical Kardashian way he said the middle name should be Dollar. [emoji12]


----------



## Alexenjie

morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3206148



Isn't Kim the one with the smaller, lighter colored hand, dressed in black and Kanye the bigger hand, dressed in tan?


----------



## baglover1973

Oruka said:


> She should name the child after her father, Robert West



damn girl, i am with you.


----------



## lovely

OMG OMG lol


----------



## lovely

Well that didn't work I was laughing at "masculine like Bruce"


----------



## VickyB

They released a statement indicating that they don't have a name for the child. Right.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Alexenjie said:


> Isn't Kim the one with the smaller, lighter colored hand, dressed in black and Kanye the bigger hand, dressed in tan?



Yeah but is she wearing leather pajamas or what?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah but is she wearing leather pajamas or what?




She was wearing all leather when she delivered the baby


----------



## AECornell

Ok I can't figure out how their hands are connected. It doesn't seem possible to hold hands in that position without it being the two outside hands. Am I overthinking this?


----------



## White Orchid

AECornell said:


> Ok I can't figure out how their hands are connected. It doesn't seem possible to hold hands in that position without it being the two outside hands. Am I overthinking this?



I think it's her left hand clasping his right.  But then what's that thing at the top right?  Looks like her tit!


----------



## White Orchid

Genuine question, why do his fingers look like this?  Is it some kind of deformity?  If so, what's it called?


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## AECornell

It looks so weird. I guess so she could use her right hand take the picture? I can't figure out the background situation either.



White Orchid said:


> I think it's her left hand clasping his right.  But then what's that thing at the top right?  Looks like her tit!


----------



## AECornell

Derp I just looked at the picture on my computer. I thought she was on the left and he was on the right (seated). I thought the leather sleeve and pants went together (I thought it was a coat) but I'm wrong.


----------



## White Orchid

You sound like my friend who has what I fondly like to call, Mummy's brain :greengrin:



AECornell said:


> Derp I just looked at the picture on my computer. I thought she was on the left and he was on the right (seated). I thought the leather sleeve and pants went together (I thought it was a coat) but I'm wrong.


----------



## AECornell

Lol yes!



White Orchid said:


> You sound like my friend who has what I fondly like to call, Mummy's brain :greengrin:



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Nathalya

It's her left and his right hand. He's wearing black leather pants and she's wearing a beige skirt and black leather jacket. The top right is her right knee, slightly tilted over her left knee. No?


----------



## michie

He has Clubbed Fingers. Jamie Foxx's are the same way. But, whyyyyyy is there a monkey's paw (no pun intended) in here?


----------



## charmesh

They are showing his crotch because that's where the baby came from, so it makes him seem masculine. And they used that wording because they probably think it sounds royal.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> He has Clubbed Fingers. Jamie Foxx's are the same way. But, whyyyyyy is there a monkey's paw (no pun intended) in here?


Girl, Yes, that is a No No...


----------



## AECornell

Yes you are right. On my iPhone I couldn't tell, the black leather seemed like a jacket and not separates. I was like how did they get their hands like that?!



Nathalya said:


> It's her left and his right hand. He's wearing black leather pants and she's wearing a beige skirt and black leather jacket. The top right is her right knee, slightly tilted over her left knee. No?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Da hell!!


----------



## GoGlam

Why is this being discussed!?! Go look at the sky or something... Even that would be a better use of your time!!


----------



## luvchnl

&#128534;


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

GoGlam said:


> Why is this being discussed!?! Go look at the sky or something... Even that would be a better use of your time!!



What are you referring to?


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoGlam said:


> Why is this being discussed!?! Go look at the sky or something... Even that would be a better use of your time!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it's because they're boring.


----------



## Queenpixie

hollieplus2 said:


> I'm thinking she might release the name via an official announcement, no pics the night of the VS fashion show to try and steal some of Kendull's Thunder.



yea i think she will want to though


----------



## Sasha2012

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What are you referring to?



I'm guessing she's referring to 2 pages of discussion on Kim and Kanye's hands...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> I'm guessing she's referring to 2 pages of discussion on Kim and Kanye's hands...



Oh, lol...


----------



## AECornell

Haha I was generally confused. Plus, yup, there's nothing else to talk about with these two.

I live in Scotland. The sky is gray. Every day. 



GoGlam said:


> Why is this being discussed!?! Go look at the sky or something... Even that would be a better use of your time!!


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> Why is this being discussed!?! Go look at the sky or something... Even that would be a better use of your time!!


----------



## White Orchid

michie said:


> He has Clubbed Fingers. Jamie Foxx's are the same way. But, whyyyyyy is there a monkey's paw (no pun intended) in here?



Um, I asked cos that's what it reminded me of.  I always notice people's hands.  I was genuinely curious.


----------



## redney

Maybe they're waiting to announce the name to the tabloid with the highest bid. But she's so boring and he's so not into her that no one's buying. Sorry, PMK, this Ka$h Kow is running dry.


----------



## White Orchid

Aww...

You should move to Oz.  we had temps in the 40s, just this Spring!



AECornell said:


> Haha I was generally confused. Plus, yup, there's nothing else to talk about with these two.
> 
> I live in Scotland. The sky is gray. Every day.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Surprised they don't have a first name picked out yet...

Easton 
South or Yeezus are my top picks... I think they will name it a direction even though they said they won't...


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Aww...
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Oz.  we had temps in the 40s, just this Spring!




don't remind me of that!
i am enjoying the overcast skies in sydney today [emoji74]


----------



## redney

CoachGirl12 said:


> Surprised they don't have a first name picked out yet...
> 
> Easton
> South or Yeezus are my top picks... I think they will name it a direction even though they said they won't...



C'mon they totally have a name picked out. As someone else pointed out they're either going to release it the day of the VS show to steal Kendull's thunder or my guess is they're waiting for $$ from a tabloid. Doesn't look like anyone is interested in paying for it though.


----------



## CoachGirl12

redney said:


> C'mon they totally have a name picked out. As someone else pointed out they're either going to release it the day of the VS show to steal Kendull's thunder or my guess is they're waiting for $$ from a tabloid. Doesn't look like anyone is interested in paying for it though.


O, my bad... I'm not on top of this thing as much as you gals are..  Sorry, I'm always late to the party...


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> don't remind me of that!
> i am enjoying the overcast skies in sydney today [emoji74]



Omg, you poor thing.  How did you cope?  Bet you're looking forward to your next electricity bill eh?  :greengrin:


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Omg, you poor thing.  How did you cope?  Bet you're looking forward to your next electricity bill eh?  :greengrin:




ha,ha!
i came home to find the cat sitting as close as she could to the AC unit, she didn't gave up her spot willingly!
yup, that electricity bill is going to be fun...global warming? that is just an invention of the greens!


----------



## whimsic

redney said:


> C'mon they totally have a name picked out. As someone else pointed out they're either going to release it the day of the VS show to steal Kendull's thunder or my guess is they're waiting for $$ from a tabloid. Doesn't look like anyone is interested in paying for it though.



Kendull who? Where's her thread?


----------



## HollieDollie

SAINT WEST

Amazing.


----------



## purseproblm

These fools.. I guess they were planning on making her wait til Christmas


----------



## YSoLovely

HollieDollie said:


> SAINT WEST
> 
> Amazing.





Just saw this. :lolots:


I hope they're not expecting ANYONE to pronounce it the French way, 'cause... ain't gon happen.


----------



## Sassys

HollieDollie said:


> SAINT WEST
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## morgan20

Now they are taking the p**s


----------



## caitlin1214

Kourtney named her son Reign. Kim named hers Saint. Who's to bet that the next child from either of them will be named Deity?


----------



## ophousewife

I just saw this on tmz. Lol. Saint? I'm all for unconventional names but that's a little too out there.


----------



## AECornell

Wow! That's the upside of Scotland spring/summer - it doesn't get that hot! I'm not a hot weather person, but I do like sunshine.



White Orchid said:


> Aww...
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Oz.  we had temps in the 40s, just this Spring!


----------



## littlerock

Wonder if his middle name is Nicholas. You know, St Nick from the North.


----------



## AECornell

Saint, really?


----------



## littlerock

AECornell said:


> Saint, really?



Really. This is, like, really happening.


----------



## caitlin1214

Saint West.

It comes off the tongue wrong. As much as I hate to admit it, North West just flows better.


----------



## knasarae

Does Saint have a middle name or is he like his sister?


----------



## Wildflower22

I knew Kanye's head is ginormous, so this does not surprise me!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Saint?! LOL Its probably Kanye's next album name too


----------



## DiorT

Big baby for being early.


----------



## solange

VickyB said:


> They released a statement indicating that they don't have a name for the child. Right.



Herbert West, reanimator...


----------



## Stansy

So Saint it is? They can already start setting away money for Saint's frequent trips to the therapist.....


----------



## redney

Too bad she's not still married to Hump. This would've never happened with him.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Wait, so Saint is the confirmed name?????


----------



## ophousewife

littlerock said:


> Wonder if his middle name is Nicholas. You know, St Nick from the North.


[emoji1]   too funny!


----------



## Sassys

To be a kid on that play ground when this kid goes to school. The kids are going to say to him "oh, you think you better than us, because your name is Saint". That is an a$$-whopping waiting to happen.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> To be a kid on that play ground when this kid goes to school. The kids are going to say to him "oh, you think you better than us, because your name is Saint". That is an a$$-whopping waiting to happen.



He will be homeskooled. Kanye would never let Saint Yeezus II mingle with commoners.


----------



## bag-mania

Sassys said:


> To be a kid on that play ground when this kid goes to school. The kids are going to say to him "oh, you think you better than us, because your name is Saint". That is an a$$-whopping waiting to happen.



No worries. He's never going to school with regular kids. If he goes to school at all (and isn't home tutored) it will be one where all the children have parents who are rich weirdos, like himself.


----------



## lallybelle

WTF? These fools.


----------



## clydekiwi

This kid will be far from a saint


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The hosts of the Australian Today Show just prefaced the announcement by saying, "Get ready to roll your eyes folks, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have released their baby's name"...lol


----------



## Sassys

A woman who has a purposely leaked sex tape and man who is a closeted gay, had the nerve to name their child Saint.

This world is officially going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## michie

Awww...We have a whole team by that name and it hasn't helped them.


----------



## lovely

I'm not trying to be dramatic but isn't that name kind of offensive to oh, I don't know, people like Mother Theresa and other spiritual people who earned the right to be called a saint?


----------



## Queenpixie

from a family oh so holy lolz


why not easton or robert...


come ON!


bet its temporary.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The hosts of the Australian Today Show just prefaced the announcement by saying, "Get ready to roll your eyes folks, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have released their baby's name"...lol


----------



## Stansy

The upside: finally this thread is moving again!


----------



## Staci_W

lovely said:


> I'm not trying to be dramatic but isn't that name kind of offensive to oh, I don't know, people like Mother Theresa and other spiritual people who earned the right to be called a saint?


My first thought too. 

Blasphemous


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lovely said:


> I'm not trying to be dramatic but isn't that name kind of offensive to oh, I don't know, people like Mother Theresa and other spiritual people who earned the right to be called a saint?



These dimwits offend in so many ways, just chalk it up to them finding yet another way to do it.

On another note, I don't think the baby's name and the surname of West go very well together.


----------



## Sassys

Everyone in my office is talking about this name and cracking up. We just went to our pregnant co-worker who is due any second and she yelled out loud "fcuk you, I'm not naming my son Saint LMAO"


----------



## Sassys

lovely said:


> I'm not trying to be dramatic but isn't that name kind of offensive to oh, I don't know, people like Mother Theresa and other spiritual people who earned the right to be called a saint?



Agree!! I think it disrespectful and should not be allowed.


----------



## shiny_things

Good Lord these idiots need to get over themselves. They might as well have called the child God.


----------



## redney

shiny_things said:


> Good Lord these idiots need to get over themselves. They might as well have called the child God.



You know Kanye wanted to.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ To be fair, lots of people do name their child Jesus.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Awww...We have a whole team by that name and it hasn't helped them.


----------



## redney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ To be fair, lots of people do name their child Jesus.



It's more out of respect or honor. Kanye really thinks his offspring IS a deity, or in this case, a Saint.


----------



## josieblime

Flawn08 said:


> Welcome baby Yeezus West or Christ West.



Ooooohhhh, so close.


----------



## shiny_things

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ To be fair, lots of people do name their child Jesus.



But it's a very traditional name, just like Mohammed and the reason for naming them that is completely different. This is just a huge ego trip.


----------



## caitlin1214

Moot point, because they're probably not Catholic, but what's Saint's Feast Day? All Saint's Day? It would be easier to find out for people named after saints (not the Saint part but the name after that). The calendar lists them.


----------



## kirsten

Lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Why is there gonna be another VS fashion show? Wasn't there one already last month? 

And Saint? Idiots! I hate stupid celebrities kids name. These celebrities think they're being different when they're just showing the world how stupid they are!


----------



## YSoLovely

dangerouscurves said:


> Why is there gonna be another VS fashion show? Wasn't there one already last month?
> 
> And Saint? Idiots! I hate stupid celebrities kids name. These celebrities think they're being different when they're just showing the world how stupid they are!




The show was last month, but it's only airing this week.


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> And Saint? Idiots! I hate stupid celebrities kids name. These celebrities think they're being different when they're just showing the world how stupid they are!


There's a joke regarding younique names that if the name parents are considering sounds ridiculous after Doctor, Senator, Judge, President or Prime Minister, it's probably not the best choice. 

I really wish a lot of celebrities follow that. (Except instead of titles like Doctor and Judge being the measuring stick, it could be Director, Producer, Music Supervisor, Oscar Winner, Grammy Winner.)


----------



## coconutsboston

kirsten said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 3208198


There's a thought for a middle name.  Bernard.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> The show was last month, but it's only airing this week.




I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## caitlin1214

coconutsboston said:


> There's a thought for a middle name.  Bernard.



Haha!

"You have the face of a saint. A Saint Bernard."



(That's right up there with, "You have a very striking face. How many times have you been struck there?".)


----------



## Ladybug09

redney said:


> Maybe they're waiting to* announce the name to the tabloid *with the highest bid. But she's so boring and he's so not into her that no one's buying. Sorry, PMK, this Ka$h Kow is running dry.





redney said:


> *C'mon they totally have a name picked out.* As someone else pointed out they're either going to release it the day of the VS show to steal Kendull's thunder or my guess is they're waiting for $$ from a tabloid. Doesn't look like anyone is interested in paying for it though.


That's what Wendy said.



mindy621_xoxo said:


> Wait, so Saint is the confirmed name?????


Is this a joke?



kirsten said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 3208198


Ohhh, he's wrong for that! LOL


----------



## kirsten




----------



## redney

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3208206


----------



## labelwhore04

Saint? Seriously? Their God complex is disturbing.


----------



## Sassys

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3208206



Now, she will always have a piece of Reggie.


----------



## caitlin1214

kirsten said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 3208198



That's insulting to Saint Bernards.


----------



## Vintage Leather

caitlin1214 said:


> Moot point, because they're probably not Catholic, but what's Saint's Feast Day? All Saint's Day? It would be easier to find out for people named after saints (not the Saint part but the name after that). The calendar lists them.



All Saint's Day or All Hallows Day is one of the Holy Days of Obligation, and it is celebrated on November 1.  

Halloween is actually a short form of Hallows Eve...

St. Sabas, St. Nicholas, St. Telesphorus, and St. John Neumann all celebrate feast days on Dec. 5th.  

(isn't it good to know that 12 years of catholic education is good for something?)


----------



## Encore Hermes

North doesn't seem so bad now. 

rhymes with ain't (U ain't, he ain't)  which I think the kids might call him.  Eww just though of worse, starts with a T.


----------



## michie

Chile, Reggie is an injured 49er now. But, I guess "Saint" was better than "Miner"? I personally like the ring of Miner West.

ETA***Aww, damn...nevermind. That would make him a gold digger like his mama.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> North doesn't seem so bad now.
> 
> rhymes with ain't (U ain't, he ain't)  *which I think the kids might call him*.  Eww just though of worse, starts with a T.


 
As they shove him - You ain't no Saint


----------



## medeir86

Saint. Saint. But why Saint? Lmfao [emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

HollieDollie said:


> SAINT WEST
> 
> Amazing.




can we call him simon templar or ST for short?
it feels incomplete, saint west? west of what?
italians have called children santino (a) and there is also beata (o) in spanish so is not that original but hey, fits kanye's ego


----------



## Singra

^ Saint sounds better in those languages, the sound of the word in english is so pedestrian. 


I was expecting a quirky name but this is just WTF!!!!! North was kind of amusing, Saint just tries my patience. This makes me want to punch Kanye in the face... repeatedly... with force... and brutality.


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ To be fair, lots of people do name their child Jesus.




is a very big tradition in latinoamerican countries, i met people call jesus and maria de jesus or maria jesus is very traditional for girls
in english you have st.john as a name and my son's name is santiago (st. james, st. jacques or sant iago)
somehow i don't think tradition or religion has anything to do with it, kanye worships at the church of kanye but i am surprised he didn't called the child prophet!  (there is only room for one messiah and that has been claimed by kanye)


----------



## guccimamma

they can have another kid, and name him louis

north saint louis


----------



## pukasonqo

medeir86 said:


> Saint. Saint. But why Saint? Lmfao [emoji23]




he is a roger moore fan


----------



## Singra

pukasonqo said:


> is a very big tradition in latinoamerican countries, i met people call jesus and maria de jesus or maria jesus is very traditional for girls
> in english you have st.john as a name and my son's name is santiago (st. james, st. jacques or sant iago)
> somehow i don't think tradition or religion has anything to do with it, kanye worships at the church of kanye but i am surprised he didn't called the child prophet!  (there is only room for one messiah and that has been claimed by kanye)



LOL funnily enough I can accept Prophet more than Saint although I think Saint fits with West better than Prophet does... which doesn't say much because Saint + West sucks.



guccimamma said:


> they can have another kid, *and name him louis
> 
> north saint louis*


----------



## sugarsam

lovely said:


> I'm not trying to be dramatic but isn't that name kind of offensive to oh, I don't know, people like Mother Theresa and other spiritual people who earned the right to be called a saint?





Staci_W said:


> My first thought too.
> 
> Blasphemous



I fell the same about all of the above.


----------



## redney

So will they abbreviate to St.?


----------



## Michele26

Vintage Leather said:


> All Saint's Day or All Hallows Day is one of the Holy Days of Obligation, and it is celebrated on November 1.
> 
> Halloween is actually a short form of Hallows Eve...
> 
> St. Sabas, St. Nicholas, St. Telesphorus, and St. John Neumann all celebrate feast days on Dec. 5th.
> 
> *(isn't it good to know that 12 years of catholic education is good for something?)*




Seventeen years for me.


----------



## CeeJay

I guess 'Yeezus' just didn't feel comfortable without one of his apostles around ... sick MF's these 2


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> is a very big tradition in latinoamerican countries, i met people call jesus and maria de jesus or maria jesus is very traditional for girls
> in english you have st.john as a name and my son's name is santiago (st. james, st. jacques or sant iago)
> somehow i don't think tradition or religion has anything to do with it, kanye worships at the church of kanye but *i am surprised he didn't called the child prophet*!  (there is only room for one messiah and that has been claimed by kanye)





Make that Profit and it fits


----------



## Vintage Leather

I don't know, I think that Saint West might roll off the tongue...  for example, I could imagine saying:

"Where are you going for vacation this year?

Oh, we rented a place in... *Saint West*, Florida..."


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> they can have another kid, and name him louis
> 
> north saint louis





kirsten said:


> View attachment 3208206


----------



## berrydiva

Is this kid really named Saint? I know she tweeted that but is that for real or is she effing with folks.


----------



## bag-mania

They had nine months to think about it and it's the best they could come up with. Pathetic, really.


----------



## berrydiva

I wonder what Kim would've named her kids if she wasn't married to this egomaniac.


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Make that Profit and it fits




[emoji122]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127997;


----------



## candy2100

bag-mania said:


> They had nine months to think about it and it's the best they could come up with. Pathetic, really.




Yes.  This sums the situation up perfectly.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Is this kid really named Saint? I know she tweeted that but is that for real or is she effing with folks.




well, we are talking (laughing mostly) about it so maybe is a kartrashian tactic to get people talking about yeezy and kimbo
i still like go or gone west for this little one


----------



## lovely

berrydiva said:


> I wonder what Kim would've named her kids if she wasn't married to this egomaniac.



what a great question!


----------



## Jikena

These celebrities think they need to do everything to keep people talking about them. Look at what Kim wears... And it's working, look at this thread, pages coming and coming.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, they got what they wanted. This thread has been dead in the water for weeks.

Now, because they named that poor baby such a STOOOPID name, this thread is #1. 

Mission Accomplished. 

What they should really do is re-write and market the book_ "PR for Dummies (Like Literally)" _because everyone has fallen for this sheee-it.


----------



## YSoLovely

Someone said _Saint West_ sounds like a hospital and that's right on the money. 


'Where'd you get surgery?' - 'Oh, at Saint West's...' :lolots:


----------



## Baglady41

Honestly what is the significance behind this name to them? Kanye was so close to his mother, yet when has his first child, a daughter they don't even attempt to honor her. Instead they choose a ridiculous name that as far as I've heard has no meaning to them whatsoever. Now they have a boy and Kim has a chance to honor her dad and instead chooses this over the top name. Not only are their kids names stupid as hell but they were chosen just to feed their parents egos. Best of luck to little Saint.


----------



## michie

YSoLovely said:


> Someone said _Saint West_ sounds like a hospital and that's right on the money.
> 
> 
> 'Where'd you get surgery?' - 'Oh, at Saint West's...' :lolots:



Like _St. Elsewhere_? Saint West may also be a product of a disabled child's mind.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Saint....those two are definitely going to hell.


----------



## redney

Baglady41 said:


> Honestly what is the significance behind this name to them? Kanye was so close to his mother, yet when has his first child, a daughter they don't even attempt to honor her. Instead they choose a ridiculous name that as far as I've heard has no meaning to them whatsoever. Now they have a boy and Kim has a chance to honor her dad and instead chooses this over the top name. Not only are their kids names stupid as hell but they were chosen just to feed their parents egos. Best of luck to little Saint.



This.


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## kirsten




----------



## berrydiva

Baglady41 said:


> Honestly what is the significance behind this name to them? Kanye was so close to his mother, yet when has his first child, a daughter they don't even attempt to honor her. Instead they choose a ridiculous name that as far as I've heard has no meaning to them whatsoever. Now they have a boy and Kim has a chance to honor her dad and instead chooses this over the top name. Not only are their kids names stupid as hell but they were chosen just to feed their parents egos. Best of luck to little Saint.




Why does the name have to have significance, meaning to them or honor either of their parents? 

I'm not keen on Saint as a name and agree that it feeds Kanye's ego but not understanding why one needs to give their child a name of significance.


----------



## littlerock

YSoLovely said:


> Someone said _Saint West_ sounds like a hospital and that's right on the money.
> 
> 
> 'Where'd you get surgery?' - 'Oh, at Saint West's...' :lolots:



I gave birth at Saint John's (located on the "west" side of town). LOL


----------



## usmcwifey

Best one I've seen yet! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji24]


----------



## lazeny

pukasonqo said:


> is a very big tradition in latinoamerican countries, i met people call jesus and maria de jesus or maria jesus is very traditional for girls
> in english you have st.john as a name and my son's name is santiago (st. james, st. jacques or sant iago)
> somehow i don't think tradition or religion has anything to do with it, kanye worships at the church of kanye but i am surprised he didn't called the child prophet!  (there is only room for one messiah and that has been claimed by kanye)



My husband's birthday was December 25, his first name is Jesus. His second name is John. He prefers to be called John.

He was born in a Catholic family.


----------



## Crystalina

Kim Kardashian is still in love with Reggie Bush!!!!


----------



## Sarni

Crystalina said:


> Kim Kardashian is still in love with Reggie Bush!!!!




I doubt Kim had any say in the stupid name!


----------



## Lounorada

usmcwifey said:


> Best one I've seen yet! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208313


----------



## skislope15

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3208206


----------



## berrydiva

Crystalina said:


> Kim Kardashian is still in love with Reggie Bush!!!!




Oh please.  That name has nothing to do with Reggie. And he's played for 3 different teams since the NO Saints. I have no doubt that name selection was all Kanye same as North.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo when used in conversation, doesn't have much flow.  
Hurry up Saint I don't want to be late. 
Don't forget your jacket Saint it is pretty cold outside. 
Saint, eat all your vegetables. 
What do you want to do today Saint? 

I wonder if they will have a nickname


----------



## clydekiwi

Entertainment tonight referred to him as a holy baby [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kris arriving at hospital yesterday 





US
I think she knew the name


----------



## Katel

Encore Hermes said:


> Imo when used in conversation, doesn't have much flow.
> Hurry up Saint I don't want to be late.
> Don't forget your jacket Saint it is pretty cold outside.
> Saint, eat all your vegetables.
> What do you want to do today Saint?
> 
> I wonder if they will have a nickname



yuk...when said like that, in conversation, it sounds like satan!

why oh why?!?


----------



## White Orchid

I hope people pronounce it in French (with that real guttural sound) cos it'll sound so bad:

 "So has Sa' started to walk yet?"  :greengrin:


----------



## Baglady41

berrydiva said:


> Why does the name have to have significance, meaning to them or honor either of their parents?
> 
> I'm not keen on Saint as a name and agree that it feeds Kanye's ego but not understanding why one needs to give their child a name of significance.



In my opinion a name is very important. It's a big decision and one that I believe shapes you. What I was saying was more about how I think it's shallow just to choose something for shock value rather than something that has meaning, like a family name.


----------



## GoGlam

What would the nickname be?  Ain't?


----------



## labelwhore04

Baglady41 said:


> In my opinion a name is very important. It's a big decision and one that I believe shapes you. What I was saying was more about how I think it's shallow just to choose something for shock value rather than something that has meaning, like a family name.




Kim is 100% the type of person to choose a name that will get her publicity for a few days rather than a name that she actually likes and that would be best for her child.


----------



## altigirl88

redney said:


> So will they abbreviate to St.?


 Then people would call him "street"


----------



## altigirl88

Encore Hermes said:


>



I just died. Like, omg, this is sooooo amaaaaazzzziiinnnggg (in Kim voice)


----------



## gracekelly

Prince (Jackson)
Baron (*****)
Duke (Wayne)
King Kong (no explanation needed)

They were all taken, so all that was left was Saint.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Saint Kanye West 

Holy baby??? Ugh these news outlets are ridiculous


----------



## berrydiva

Baglady41 said:


> In my opinion a name is very important. It's a big decision and one that I believe shapes you. What I was saying was more about how I think it's shallow just to choose something for shock value rather than something that has meaning, like a family name.




Ok. Not everyone feels that way and it's fine if they do. Personally, I like names that have a personal value to the parent/family but I also don't begrudge anyone who doesn't hold that value system. It doesn't make the name they choose less special to them.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Saint Kanye West
> 
> Holy baby??? Ugh these news outlets are ridiculous




Is the middle name Kanye? She just announced Saint West. North doesn't have a middle name either IIRC.


----------



## berrydiva

gracekelly said:


> Prince (Jackson)
> 
> Baron (*****)
> 
> Duke (Wayne)
> 
> King Kong (no explanation needed)
> 
> 
> 
> They were all taken, so all that was left was Saint.




Saint was taken too. Pete Wentz named his son Saint according to the internet.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like it better than North. Saint West....has a ring to it. It's still a ridiculous name though.


----------



## legaldiva

Those weirdos on Southern Charm, the Bravo show, also named their boy a variation, but theirs was St Julian

People are so ignorant


----------



## berrydiva

legaldiva said:


> Those weirdos on Southern Charm, the Bravo show, also named their boy a variation, but theirs was St Julian
> 
> People are so ignorant




What's the ignorance exactly? (Serious question)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> What's the ignorance exactly? (Serious question)



Unless it's in reverence, it's not a good choice because Julian is St Julian of Antioch, who was a Christian martyr. Or Julian the Hospitaller, a Roman Catholic saint

I mean, if you're going to choose Saint as your kids first name or a prefix to another - do some research - because otherwise you're going to get flack.


----------



## gracekelly

berrydiva said:


> What's the ignorance exactly? (Serious question)



St Julian murdered his parents.  Doesn't sound like a promising start.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Unless it's in reverence, it's not a good choice because Julian is St Julian of Antioch, who was a Christian martyr. Or Julian the Hospitaller, a Roman Catholic saint
> 
> I mean, if you're going to choose Saint as your kids first name or a prefix to another - do some research - because otherwise you're going to get flack.




Are they Catholic? Might not mean more than an unusual name to them. Saint as a name sounds ridiculous regardless but I really don't know if most people put that much thought or research into names other than they "like it"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gracekelly said:


> St Julian murdered his parents.  Doesn't sound like a promising start.



Yup


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Are they Catholic? Might not mean more than an unusual name to them. Saint as a name sounds ridiculous regardless but I really don't know if most people put that much thought or research into names other than they "like it"



Fair enough, but _most _people I know at least look at the meaning of their child's name before deciding on it. I like Greek and Irish origin names, as well as their meanings, and that's why my boys are named as they are.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Saint? Awwwww, Kim will always think of Reggie when she calls her sons name....  Lol


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> Saint? Awwwww, Kim will always think of Reggie when she calls her sons name....  Lol



I wouldn't put it past her to imagine Reggie, during her most intimate moments with Kanye.  And yes I'm being serious.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has truly tragic taste in men.


----------



## lizmil

Are these people Catholic?  Azz revealing (breaking the internet), porno star fame seeker, yeah sounds  really religious to me. It blew my mind when they had North baptised that there was a Church willing to do it.


----------



## Alexenjie

lizmil said:


> Are these people Catholic?  Azz revealing (breaking the internet), porno star fame seeker, yeah sounds  really religious to me. It blew my mind when they had North baptised that there was a Church willing to do it.


I think if you donate enough money you can get your baby baptized. My sister once bought an annulment from the Catholic Church so I know anything is possible ...


----------



## lizmil

Alexenjie said:


> I think if you donate enough money you can get your baby baptized. My sister once bought an annulment from the Catholic Church so I know anything is possible ...



Sounds like the Reformation all over again.


----------



## altigirl88

Alexenjie said:


> I think if you donate enough money you can get your baby baptized. My sister once bought an annulment from the Catholic Church so I know anything is possible ...



Seems like they got North baptized somewhere, once? Maybe a Sainthood came with the package.


----------



## gracekelly

If they named him Santiago,Santana Santo, Santos or Santino,  people wouldn't be blinking.  Who would have thought to name a girl, Apple?   

If he doesn't develop the right kind of personality to handle an usual name, the poor child will be miserable and he will change his name to Jack or Tom at the first opportunity.


----------



## gracekelly

altigirl88 said:


> Seems like they got North baptized somewhere, once? Maybe a Sainthood came with the package.



North was baptized at the Armenian Church in Jerusalem.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> What would the nickname be?  Ain't?



Lol







legaldiva said:


> Those weirdos on Southern Charm, the Bravo show, also named their boy a variation, but theirs was St Julian
> 
> People are so ignorant



St. Julian is a Southern name. I know of a relative whose name first name was St. Julian.


----------



## altigirl88

gracekelly said:


> North was baptized at the Armenian Church in Jerusalem.



Thank you. I couldn't remember where and didn't want to bother looking it up.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Are these people Catholic?  Azz revealing (breaking the internet), porno star fame seeker, yeah sounds  really religious to me. It blew my mind when they had North baptised that there was a Church willing to do it.




Ugh calling her a porno star always gets me. She's a sex tape star at best.


----------



## Flawn08

Holy baby jesus.... saint west is the ugliest name. Money cant buy class. #poorbabysaint


----------



## myown

YSoLovely said:


> Just saw this. :lolots:
> 
> 
> I hope they're not expecting ANYONE to pronounce it the French way, 'cause... ain't gon happen.



how to pronounce it french? (and english?)


----------



## myown

Baglady41 said:


> Honestly what is the significance behind this name to them? Kanye was so close to his mother, yet when has his first child, a daughter they don't even attempt to honor her. Instead they choose a ridiculous name that as far as I've heard has no meaning to them whatsoever. Now they have a boy and Kim has a chance to honor her dad and instead chooses this over the top name. Not only are their kids names stupid as hell but they were chosen just to feed their parents egos. Best of luck to little Saint.



does one have to honor they parents with naming the kids after them?


----------



## Jayne1

Alexenjie said:


> I think if you donate enough money you can get your baby baptized. My sister once bought an annulment from the Catholic Church so I know anything is possible ...



Yes. The Kennedys got annulments on many occasions&#8230; so they could remarry in the Catholic church.

They even made sure the Vatican annulled Jackie's sister Lee&#8217;s first marriage, so she could marry Radziwill, who wasn't a real prince but Carole Radziwill, the NYC  Real Housewife, uses the title anyway.

Now, that was way off topic, but Kim bores me so much.  Even the stupid name which Kanye copied (Saint Laszlo Wentz) probably not knowingly, but it must have been in his subconscious.  _Saint Wentz/Saint West._ 

Kanye never does anything original.  He copies everything.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Xxxx


----------



## Jikena

myown said:


> how to pronounce it french? (and english?)



"Saaaynt" in English
"s...saint..." I'm French and I don't even know how to write it for you.  I don't think the sound "exists" in English.

EDIT : 
_IPA_ _Phonetic spelling_ _Sample words_ _General spelling_ *[a&#771;]* _awn_ *gant, banc, dent*       en, em, an, am, aon, aen                 *[&#603;&#771;]* _ahn_ *pain, vin, linge*
If you go down this page you'll find "Nasal Vowels" http://ielanguages.com/frenchphonetics.html 
If you listen to it you'll hear the sound with the words pain/vin. -> saint (you don't pronounce the T).
I don't know if you'd go through such boringness just to know how to pronounce Saint but, just in case. xD


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think if you say it like Yves Saint Laurent pronounces it you'll get the French pronunciation. That is....sehn.


----------



## Jikena

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think if you say it like Yves Saint Laurent pronounces it you'll get the French pronunciation. That is....sehn.



Oh right, that's true... Well that was simpler lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jikena said:


> Oh right, that's true... Well that was simpler lol.



I was waiting for you to bag-slap me since I'm not French and Australian isn't the most delicate of languages...lol

But that's how I remember it


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I haven't read all of the latest on this thread but I'm wondering if his name will be Saint John as in Sinjin West.


----------



## lala1

Do we know why she is still in the hospital? Where I live its normal to go home the same day if its your second child and there is no complication, ecept if you get a c-section


----------



## AECornell

Where do you live? In the US it's two full days after birth and 3 for c-section (barring any complications).



lala1 said:


> Do we know why she is still in the hospital? Where I live its normal to go home the same day if its your second child and there is no complication, ecept if you get a c-section


----------



## lala1

AECornell said:


> Where do you live? In the US it's two full days after birth and 3 for c-section (barring any complications).




I didnt know that thank you  I live in Denmark, and as I said its normal to go home the same day with your second child.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saint is a perfect name. It's something that he can never live up too but will be easy rebel against. Just think of all the future headlines for this kid. Saint west not living up to his name is in rehab for the 3rd time this year/assaulted the paps again/following his mother's footsteps in porn. . .seriously they write themselves people. 

I honestly never expected them to name him after her father. That's far too pleb for them to do. Not like Kimbo had any say in the matter anyways. It's along the lines of what I was expecting since yeazus thinks of him self as a god.


----------



## AECornell

I have a friend who had her baby in the Netherlands (first baby) and she went home 3 hours after birth. I know it's pretty normal to go home the same day in her country. Omg I couldn't even move that day!! Don't know how I would manage going home!



lala1 said:


> I didnt know that thank you  I live in Denmark, and as I said its normal to go home the same day with your second child.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Is the middle name Kanye? She just announced Saint West. North doesn't have a middle name either IIRC.




Oh I have no clue but it wouldn't surprise me


----------



## FrannieP

Son is named Saint. Goes beyond my imagination.......


----------



## berrydiva

lala1 said:


> Do we know why she is still in the hospital? Where I live its normal to go home the same day if its your second child and there is no complication, ecept if you get a c-section




We mostly have private insurance here in the US so no need to rush mom/baby out the hospital when the hospital can bill the insurance company for 2 days.


----------



## lizmil

berrydiva said:


> Ugh calling her a porno star always gets me. She's a sex tape star at best.



Sorry, you're right, even at that "task" she is second rate.


----------



## dalinda

well one of kanye's  best friends named himself "godsmessenger" on instagram sooo...


----------



## berrydiva

dalinda said:


> well one of kanye's  best friends named himself "godsmessenger" on instagram sooo...




So? Many men and women of the cloth refer to themselves as God's messenger. Isn't that what people are who preach the word? Reading too much into stuff...Kanye is an egomaniac and named his kid Saint West...couldn't be more simple than that IMO.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> They had nine months to think about it and it's the best they could come up with. Pathetic, really.



kanye has been thinking about it much much longer!!! kim has always been his end game it seems and i am sure he had all this laid out for when he eventually was able to catch her between men!  



berrydiva said:


> I wonder what Kim would've named her kids if she wasn't married to this egomaniac.




we have wondered the same thing.  i would bet big money this is ALL kanye and she did not have a say in the matter!!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> So? Many men and women of the cloth refer to themselves as God's messenger.* Isn't that what people are who preach the word? *Reading too much into stuff...Kanye is an egomaniac and named his kid Saint West...couldn't be more simple than that IMO.





is that this person's occupation??


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> is that this person's occupation??




I don't know but I wasn't speaking in terms of occupation...many people preach the word and they're just devout...it's not their profession. I have no idea how devout this guy is...just saying folks need to stop reading into everything where these two are concerned...especially an IG name.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i would bet big money this is ALL kanye and she did not have a say in the matter!!




This!!!!


----------



## michie

The more I see this name posted here, the more it sounds like something a Saints fan would use...for their dog. SMH. God protects babies and fools, so at least he and his parents have coverage.


----------



## queen

AECornell said:


> Where do you live? In the US it's two full days after birth and 3 for c-section (barring any complications).


I live in the US and my region is same or next day normal delivery no complications and 2 days c-section.


----------



## tweegy

lovely said:


> I'm not trying to be dramatic but isn't that name kind of offensive to oh, I don't know, people like Mother Theresa and other spiritual people who earned the right to be called a saint?



*shrug* Folks are named Jesus and no one blinks...


----------



## tweegy

Alexenjie said:


> I think if you donate enough money you can get your baby baptized. My sister once bought an annulment from the Catholic Church so I know anything is possible ...





Jayne1 said:


> Yes. The Kennedys got annulments on many occasions&#8230; so they could remarry in the Catholic church.
> 
> They even made sure the Vatican annulled Jackie's sister Lee&#8217;s first marriage, so she could marry Radziwill, who wasn't a real prince but Carole Radziwill, the NYC  Real Housewife, uses the title anyway.
> 
> Now, that was way off topic, but Kim bores me so much.  Even the stupid name which Kanye copied (Saint Laszlo Wentz) probably not knowingly, but it must have been in his subconscious.  _Saint Wentz/Saint West._
> 
> Kanye never does anything original.  He copies everything.



Lol that's crazy. That's the first I've heard of someone buying an annulment.


----------



## michie

tweegy said:


> *shrug* Folks are named Jesus and no one blinks...



I've never met a person named "Jesus", pronounced like The Lord's, only "Hey Zeus".


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> *shrug* Folks are named Jesus and no one blinks...



It's not pronounced like our lord and savior.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This convo is reminding me of Jesus from "The Big Lebowski"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZR58d77a4A


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> I've never met a person named "Jesus", pronounced like The Lord's, only "Hey Zeus".





Sassys said:


> It's not pronounced like our lord and savior.



Well there are... same pronunciation...anything is passable these days...

I just raise an eyebrow and move on...


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> *shrug* Folks are named Jesus and no one blinks...




is a traditional name in latinamerica, sometimes is part of a composite name like maria de jesus or jesus maria (boys). it has to do with the parents using the name as thank you, my DD was born with a major congenital heart defect and survived two open heart surgeries before she was two, her middle name is soledad de jesus because my mother and i placed her under the care of the sacred heart of jesus. 
does it makes sense?


----------



## Ladybug09

Jikena said:


> "Saaaynt" in English
> "s...saint..." I'm French and I don't even know how to write it for you.  I don't think the sound "exists" in English.
> 
> EDIT :
> _IPA_ _Phonetic spelling_ _Sample words_ _General spelling_ *[a&#771;]* _awn_ *gant, banc, dent*       en, em, an, am, aon, aen                 *[&#603;&#771;]* _ahn_ *pain, vin, linge*
> If you go down this page you'll find "Nasal Vowels" http://ielanguages.com/frenchphonetics.html
> If you listen to it you'll hear the sound with the words pain/vin. -> saint (you don't pronounce the T).
> I don't know if you'd go through such boringness just to know how to pronounce Saint but, just in case. xD


Yah, saying Saint-Saëns used to be a struggle for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Speaking of preaching... The pastor that married KimYe will be on a new reality show (shocking). Produced by Giuliana Rancic and Jason Kennedy, will be on E!, of course


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Speaking of preaching... The pastor that married KimYe will be on a new reality show (shocking). Produced by Giuliana Rancic and Jason Kennedy, will be on E!, of course



E has been showing the K shows none stop lately...


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> E has been showing the K shows none stop lately...



They really have no other programming.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

cute name


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> They really have no other programming.



What the heck did they play before this family? I can only remember Girls Next Door and Anna Nicole (would gladly watch repeats of those instead).


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> E has been showing the K shows none stop lately...





redney said:


> They really have no other programming.



No other options really....  I mean Tina turnup ain't really turn up


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> No other options really....  I mean Tina turnup ain't really turn up


----------



## michie

They need to go back to the True Hollywood Stories from back when.


----------



## tomz_grl

michie said:


> They need to go back to the True Hollywood Stories from back when.


 
I loved E! THS and The Soup which is being cancelled.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> No other options really....  I mean Tina turnup ain't really turn up



More like Tina turnip


----------



## br00kelynx

Sassys said:


> It's not pronounced like our lord and savior.




That's how they say Jesus in Spanish, so they say it exactly how they refer to their lord and savior.


----------



## Sassys

br00kelynx said:


> That's how they say Jesus in Spanish, so they say it exactly how they refer to their lord and savior.



I have only heard is pronounced "Hey-Zeus" in the Spanish way for a man/boy's name. And they pronounce Jesus the way it is suppose to be pronounced.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I have only heard is pronounced "Hey-Zeus" in the Spanish way.





exactly!!  i was scratching my head on that one!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> What the heck did they play before this family? I can only remember Girls Next Door and Anna Nicole (would gladly watch repeats of those instead).


 
I used to love Dr. 90210.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> I used to love Dr. 90210.



YES! Forgot about that one. Why don't they repeat those shows, instead of the constant K family. Wonder if Kris had it put into their contracts, that they must rerun them to death, so they collect royalties.


----------



## Jayne1

br00kelynx said:


> That's how they say Jesus in Spanish, so they say it exactly how they refer to their lord and savior.



Yes, that's my understanding too.


----------



## br00kelynx

Sassys said:


> I have only heard is pronounced "Hey-Zeus" in the Spanish way for a man/boy's name. And they pronounce Jesus the way it is suppose to be pronounced.




Yes the name is pronounced hey-Zeus and that's also how I've heard them pronounce Jesus the religious figure. All the older Spanish people who use only Spanish say it "hey-Zeus kristo". The younger ones who mostly speak English say the English way Jesus


----------



## Encore Hermes

Via daily mail, kim went home Monday


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I have only heard is pronounced "Hey-Zeus" in the Spanish way for a man/boy's name. And they pronounce Jesus the way it is suppose to be pronounced.



I've never heard Jesus pronounced any other way than "hey-suse" to refer to the Lord and the name.


----------



## caitlin1214

Vintage Leather said:


> All Saint's Day or All Hallows Day is one of the Holy Days of Obligation, and it is celebrated on November 1.
> 
> Halloween is actually a short form of Hallows Eve...
> 
> St. Sabas, St. Nicholas, St. Telesphorus, and St. John Neumann all celebrate feast days on Dec. 5th.
> 
> (isn't it good to know that 12 years of catholic education is good for something?)



Thanks! 

Haha, I've got a bit of Catholic residue on me, too. I knew what a Feast Day was (but I had to refresh my memory on the details).


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I've never heard Jesus pronounced any other way than "hey-suse" to refer to the Lord and the name.



By Spanish speaking people or by non Spanish people?


----------



## caitlin1214

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3208298
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208299



Yes.

And it wasn't just Saint, either. It was Saint Lazslo (misspelling theirs). 


But Saint Lazslo Wentz rolls better off the tongue than Saint West.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> By Spanish speaking people or by non Spanish people?



Spanish speaking people. When I attended Catholic school, in our Spanish class our teacher would say "hey-suse" as well and we would have to pronounce it that way as well. Same if I attend a Spanish speaking mass, they say "hey-suse Cristo" as opposed to "geez-us Christ". However, I'm sure like with anything folks who are born here (US) probably pronounce it the way we would in English.


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> Lol that's crazy. That's the first I've heard of someone buying an annulment.



My parents didn't buy an annulment but they did have their marriage "put right" by the Catholic church. 

My dad was raised Episcopalian. 

My mom was raised Catholic.

They married in a non-denominational chapel. 

She really wanted their marriage blessed by the church so they did when they had my brother baptized.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'll just leave this here:



The 25 most unholy responses to Kim and Kanye naming their baby Saint West.
http://go.some.ly/O4u0p66


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> More like Tina turnip


----------



## myown

caitlin1214 said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> The 25 most unholy responses to Kim and Kanye naming their baby Saint West.
> http://go.some.ly/O4u0p66



poor baby. people are already making fun of him


----------



## White Orchid

But Jesus was born in the Middle East and yet he's not referred to as Isa?  I have always wondered that.  As in where did the term/name Jesus arise from?  Muslims refer to him as Isa as do Christian Arabs (I believe).


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> The 25 most unholy responses to Kim and Kanye naming their baby Saint West.
> http://go.some.ly/O4u0p66



"saint west the type of baby to tell the teachers to raise their hand if they wanna speak to him" 

That was the funniest, to me...the rest were all trying too hard.


----------



## usmcwifey

As a native speaker tIt's pronounced HEY ZEUS because that's just how you say it in Spanish ...of course it won't be pronounced how we say it in English for example because well... It another language! Lol but NO ONE I KNOW NAMES THEIR SON JESUS THINKING THEYRE ACTUALLY JESUS ...its out of pure devotion ....NOW KIM AND KANYE Lol that's a different story haha they probably think their kid is an actual reincarnation of a saint!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> But Jesus was born in the Middle East and yet he's not referred to as Isa?  I have always wondered that.  As in where did the term/name Jesus arise from?  Muslims refer to him as Isa as do Christian Arabs (I believe).



If I remember any of my theological studies, it was just the conversion of text from different languages that ultimately ended up with Jesus.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> "saint west the type of baby to tell the teachers to raise their hand if they wanna speak to him"
> 
> *That was the funniest, to me*...the rest were all trying too hard.





yea that is the best one!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> If I remember any of my theological studies, it was just the *conversion of text from different languages that ultimately ended up with Jesus*.



 agree


----------



## Ladybug09

I avoid E channel like the plague. I only watch for Botched and Sex and the City marathons.


----------



## Lounorada

I couldn't resist searching #saintwest on instagram and this was one of the first things to show up...










Few more:
















instagram


----------



## Laila619

My guesses for the name were "King" or "Prince". I think either of those is better than Saint. Still off the wall, but at least better.


----------



## berrydiva

Laila619 said:


> My guesses for the name were "King" or "Prince". I think either of those is better than Saint. Still off the wall, but at least better.


You're thinking to lowbrow for Kanye....he's going for divinity in his name selection not some paltry sovereign.


----------



## poopsie

Laila619 said:


> My guesses for the name were "King" or "Prince". I think either of those is better than Saint. Still off the wall, but at least better.





berrydiva said:


> You're thinking to lowbrow for Kanye....he's going for divinity in his name selection not some paltry sovereign.





Besides, as far as I am concerned the name Prince is taken.................always and forever


----------



## FreeSpirit71

poopsie said:


> Besides, as far as I am concerned the name Prince is taken.................always and forever



Amen!


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> Besides, as far as I am concerned the name Prince is taken.................always and forever



This!!!


----------



## poopsie

Well, Madonna made it work..............somehow I doubt this child will be the one to put the name Saint into the one name stratus. There was a girl a few years back on UK X Factor, Cher something or other. She was a sensation IIRC but she will *never* depose the one and only Cher. She will always be known as Cher Whoever. So Saint will probably be relegated to two name stratus..............Saint West.


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Besides, as far as I am concerned the name Prince is taken.................always and forever


Fact!


----------



## Lounorada

This was one of the funniest things I've seen all day, Kims stand-in husband:

*Jonathan Cheban and Girlfriend Anat Popovsky Step out in Miami (pics)*
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/1ADRYFiq8CD/Jonathan+Cheban+Girlfriend+Anat+Popovsky+Step/lBLI7oOXivo


----------



## White Orchid

Is it just me, or did the oestrogen level suddenly rise in this thread?


----------



## White Orchid

It almost looks like she's a Kim wannabe with the nose job and lips.  And the shoes, lol.  Poor Jonathan.  Maybe one day Kimmy will have a change of heart and love you for all you (don't) have.



Lounorada said:


> This was one of the funniest things I've seen all day, Kims stand-in husband:
> 
> *Jonathan Cheban and Girlfriend Anat Popovsky Step out in Miami (pics)*
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/1ADRYFiq8CD/Jonathan+Cheban+Girlfriend+Anat+Popovsky+Step/lBLI7oOXivo


----------



## StopHammertime

Lounorada said:


> This was one of the funniest things I've seen all day, Kims stand-in husband:
> 
> *Jonathan Cheban and Girlfriend Anat Popovsky Step out in Miami (pics)*
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/1ADRYFiq8CD/Jonathan+Cheban+Girlfriend+Anat+Popovsky+Step/lBLI7oOXivo




...he has a... GIRL...friend?
::scratches head::


----------



## sabrunka

Ugh his girlfriend has been around him for a while now... I won't lie, I thought she was his sister all this time, but now I see this and really hope it isn't his sister, lol!  They look the same!


----------



## StopHammertime

She is cute, actually. Just went and looked at the pics. Just never thought he was into females.


----------



## White Orchid

Probably cos their surgeon works off the same 'template' so to speak.  Chiseled nose, pumped lips, heighten the cheekbones.  They're all doing it.  Just look at the Jennifer Stanos of the world and all those rich wives from where-ever.  They all end up looking the same.  Hideous and generic, but the same nevertheless.  Heck even their husbands look like they're asking for the same thing.  I'm thinking of Stano's husband as just one example.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> It almost looks like she's a Kim wannabe with the nose job and lips.  And the shoes, lol.  Poor Jonathan.  Maybe one day Kimmy will have a change of heart and love you for all you (don't) have.




she looks like she is trying to run away from him, what an awkward way to holding hands!


----------



## Sassys

StopHammertime said:


> ...he has a... GIRL...friend?
> ::scratches head::



Darling, Kim STAYS keeping closeted gay men around her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

When I read the name my reaction was  "I guess" 

 Saint will fit in just fine with the other kids named after fruits, colors, directions, etc. I really don't feel one way or the other about their name choice, just bring on the pictures already. I'm sure he's a cutie pie.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> This was one of the funniest things I've seen all day, Kims stand-in husband:
> 
> *Jonathan Cheban and Girlfriend Anat Popovsky Step out in Miami (pics)*
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/1ADRYFiq8CD/Jonathan+Cheban+Girlfriend+Anat+Popovsky+Step/lBLI7oOXivo



[emoji53] hold up- man chucky has a girlfriend?! Is that a typo? Did they mean to type Guuuuuurlfriend?


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] hold up- man chucky has a girlfriend?! Is that a typo? Did they mean to type *Guuuuuurlfriend*?


----------



## BPC

White Orchid said:


> But Jesus was born in the Middle East and yet he's not referred to as Isa?  I have always wondered that.  As in where did the term/name Jesus arise from?  Muslims refer to him as Isa as do Christian Arabs (I believe).



In Hebrew it's Yeshua (i think).


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] hold up- man chucky has a girlfriend?! Is that a typo? Did they mean to type Guuuuuurlfriend?


 
 man chucky


----------



## guccimamma

when you give the kid a ridiculous name, people will give him a nickname...one you wouldn't have chosen.

i'm going to call him saul.


----------



## poopsie

guccimamma said:


> when you give the kid a ridiculous name, people will give him a nickname...one you wouldn't have chosen.
> 
> i'm going to call him saul.





Now would that be Saul that rhymes with Paul or Sa-ul that rhymes with fool?


----------



## Jayne1

BPC said:


> In Hebrew it's Yeshua (i think).



I think so too.  Jesus is the English spelling. Yeshua, some say, is the Hebrew and Isho is Aramaic.


----------



## Baglady41

myown said:


> does one have to honor they parents with naming the kids after them?



No. One doesn't have to do anything I clarified this in my previous post.


----------



## shiny_things

Ya know the more this circus continues the more I think we didn't appreciate The Hump enough whilst we had him.


----------



## altigirl88

StopHammertime said:


> ...he has a... GIRL...friend?
> ::scratches head::



Same here! I...didn't... ever...um...&#128538;


----------



## altigirl88

Lounorada said:


> I couldn't resist searching #saintwest on instagram and this was one of the first things to show up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram[/QUOTE
> Wow! Worlds collide. I'm a Saint Motel fan, and a Kim fan. Never would've expected to see them together like this, lol


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> when you give the kid a ridiculous name, people will give him a nickname...one you wouldn't have chosen.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to call him saul.




" dead "


----------



## canismajor

Crystalina said:


> Kim Kardashian is still in love with Reggie Bush!!!!



Speaking of Reggie... North looks more like Reggie than Kanye... :sly:


----------



## ByeKitty

xnplo said:


> Speaking of Reggie... North looks more like Reggie than Kanye... :sly:



Haha she really doesn't!


----------



## berrydiva

xnplo said:


> Speaking of Reggie... North looks more like Reggie than Kanye... :sly:



Stahp! No she doesn't.


----------



## canismajor

:giggles:



berrydiva said:


> Stahp! No she doesn't.









ByeKitty said:


> Haha she really doesn't!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I'm all for naming your baby whatever you want. I don't buy into the whole what sounds good after Dr and all of that other jazz. I know of some John's that ain't worth crap and some people that have some not-so-popular names that are very successful. We all know names don't get people jobs it's all about who you know these days lol. 

With that being said, Saint? Wow. That's just as dumb if not dumber than CB baby name being Royal. 

Saint has Kanye's "brilliance" written all over it.


----------



## guccimamma

poopsie said:


> Now would that be Saul that rhymes with Paul or Sa-ul that rhymes with fool?



'saul good man


----------



## Pinkcooper

Sassys said:


> What the heck did they play before this family? I can only remember Girls Next Door and Anna Nicole (would gladly watch repeats of those instead).




Wasn't flavor flav on also? I loved that show haha


----------



## poopsie

Wild On with Brooke Burke, E True Hollywood Story ( I actually liked those)


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> you're thinking to lowbrow for kanye....he's going for divinity in his name selection not some paltry sovereign.




lol






poopsie said:


> besides, as far as i am concerned the name prince is taken.................always and forever




gospel!!






freespirit71 said:


> amen!











berrydiva said:


> this!!!


----------



## VickyB

Saint? What kind of fresh hell is this? I think they are afflicted with West Vile virus. Symptoms include delusions of grandeur, total self obsession, second grade level command of the English language and a complete disconnect with the rest of the intelligent world.


----------



## caitlin1214

altigirl88 said:


> Same here! I...didn't... ever...um...&#128538;



I ... uh... hope they're happy?


----------



## dooneybaby

You folks really have to warn people before you post this stuff! I laughed so darn hard, I spilled my tea on myself.
Lawd! :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## altigirl88

caitlin1214 said:


> I ... uh... hope they're happy?



Yes... me, too...&#128513;&#128516;


----------



## Wildflower22

VickyB said:


> Saint? What kind of fresh hell is this? I think they are afflicted with West Vile virus. Symptoms include delusions of grandeur, total self obsession, second grade level command of the English language and a complete disconnect with the rest of the intelligent world.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

VickyB said:


> Saint? What kind of fresh hell is this? I think they are afflicted with West Vile virus. Symptoms include delusions of grandeur, total self obsession, second grade level command of the English language and a complete disconnect with the rest of the intelligent world.



YES!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> Saint? What kind of fresh hell is this? I think they are afflicted with *West Vile *virus. Symptoms include delusions of grandeur, total self obsession, second grade level command of the English language and a complete disconnect with the rest of the intelligent world.



love it!  maybe they can name the next kid Nile.


----------



## BadAzzBish

altigirl88 said:


> Lmfao!


----------



## lizmil

guccimamma said:


> love it!  maybe they can name the next kid Nile.



Oh dear Lord, no next kid!!


----------



## Lounorada

Khloe lying about cooking thanksgiving pies has stolen all the thunder from Kimbecile and her having just given birth to the patron Saint of Instagram


----------



## poopsie

meh-------I mean, did anyone _really_ care? Even before Piegate the interest just didn't seem to be there


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> meh-------*I mean, did anyone really care*? Even before Piegate the interest just didn't seem to be there


 
No.
The only ones who _really_ care are Kim, Kanye and PMK, mainly because of their narcissism and extremely oversized egos.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> No.
> The only ones who _really_ care are Kim, Kanye and PMK, mainly because of their narcissism and extremely oversized egos.






They just keep trying to make fetch happen, don't they


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> They just keep trying to make fetch happen, don't they


 
To us they are trying, but in their own minds they think they have succeeded... and that's what is funny to watch  The poor simple fools


----------



## Sassys

There is no way their fans can afford this stuff.


Have yourself a Kardashian Kristmas! Kim, Khloe, Kylie, and Kendall share extravagant holiday gift guides, which include a $3,000 bag, a $450 candle and $9,000 headphones 
All of the Kardashian-Jenner girls, with the exception of Kourtney, published lists of pricey gift suggestions for fans
Kim, 35, who has just given birth to her second child, son Saint, with Kanye West, included a list of gift ideas 'for the new mom'
Meanwhile Kendall, 20, included a $175 bracelet she said would be great for her best friends Gigi Hadid and Cara Delevingne
While Kim and Kylie, 18, both found presents for mom Kris, only Khloe, 31, included goodies for dad Caitlyn and little brother Rob
Kim also suggests buying men items designed by Kanye, while Kylie refers to boyfriend Tyga as her 'king'

The Kardashian-Jenner clan seem to have access to a much more generous Santa Claus than the rest of the world, judging by their newly-released holiday gift guides.
Kim Kardashian, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, and Kylie Jenner have all compiled their own Christmas shopping lists, designating special gifts for moms, friends, sisters, significant others, and - in only Khloe's case - dads and brothers, too.
Many of their top picks are incredibly pricey, but the pieces they've picked out for Kris Jenner, Kanye West, Tyga, and even each other, also offer insight into the relationship dynamics inside this famous family.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...50-candle-9-000-headphones.html#ixzz3txD3Y02G


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> There is no way their fans can afford this stuff.
> 
> 
> Have yourself a Kardashian Kristmas! Kim, Khloe, Kylie, and Kendall share extravagant holiday gift guides, which include a $3,000 bag, a $450 candle and $9,000 headphones
> All of the Kardashian-Jenner girls, with the exception of Kourtney, published lists of pricey gift suggestions for fans
> Kim, 35, who has just given birth to her second child, son Saint, with Kanye West, included a list of gift ideas 'for the new mom'
> Meanwhile Kendall, 20, included a $175 bracelet she said would be great for her best friends Gigi Hadid and Cara Delevingne
> While Kim and Kylie, 18, both found presents for mom Kris, only Khloe, 31, included goodies for dad Caitlyn and little brother Rob
> Kim also suggests buying men items designed by Kanye, while Kylie refers to boyfriend Tyga as her 'king'
> 
> The Kardashian-Jenner clan seem to have access to a much more generous Santa Claus than the rest of the world, judging by their newly-released holiday gift guides.
> Kim Kardashian, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, and Kylie Jenner have all compiled their own Christmas shopping lists, designating special gifts for moms, friends, sisters, significant others, and - in only Khloe's case - dads and brothers, too.
> Many of their top picks are incredibly pricey, but the pieces they've picked out for Kris Jenner, Kanye West, Tyga, and even each other, also offer insight into the relationship dynamics inside this famous family.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...50-candle-9-000-headphones.html#ixzz3txD3Y02G




Are you saying they want these gifts from fans?!


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Are you saying they want these gifts from fans?!



No, they are saying these are gifts suggestions you should give


----------



## lizmil

I bet if the fans wanted to give them the items they chose, they wouldn't mind.


----------



## White Orchid

And I bet she's secretly loving the fact that she's getting all the attention, fake bake 'n' all!  :greengrin:



Lounorada said:


> Khloe lying about cooking thanksgiving pies has stolen all the thunder from Kimbecile and her having just given birth to the patron Saint of Instagram


----------



## altigirl88

lizmil said:


> i bet if the fans wanted to give them the items they chose, they wouldn't mind.



&#128513;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> There is no way their fans can afford this stuff.
> 
> 
> Have yourself a Kardashian Kristmas! Kim, Khloe, Kylie, and Kendall share extravagant holiday gift guides, which include a $3,000 bag, a $450 candle and $9,000 headphones
> All of the Kardashian-Jenner girls, with the exception of Kourtney, published lists of pricey gift suggestions for fans
> Kim, 35, who has just given birth to her second child, son Saint, with Kanye West, included a list of gift ideas 'for the new mom'
> Meanwhile Kendall, 20, included a $175 bracelet she said would be great for her best friends Gigi Hadid and Cara Delevingne
> While Kim and Kylie, 18, both found presents for mom Kris, only Khloe, 31, included goodies for dad Caitlyn and little brother Rob
> Kim also suggests buying men items designed by Kanye, while Kylie refers to boyfriend Tyga as her 'king'
> 
> The Kardashian-Jenner clan seem to have access to a much more generous Santa Claus than the rest of the world, judging by their newly-released holiday gift guides.
> Kim Kardashian, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, and Kylie Jenner have all compiled their own Christmas shopping lists, designating special gifts for moms, friends, sisters, significant others, and - in only Khloe's case - dads and brothers, too.
> Many of their top picks are incredibly pricey, but the pieces they've picked out for Kris Jenner, Kanye West, Tyga, and even each other, also offer insight into the relationship dynamics inside this famous family.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...50-candle-9-000-headphones.html#ixzz3txD3Y02G




The only relationship dinamics this family has is showing off money they don't have.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Kim is doing the disappearing act she did with North...except this time no one is looking.


----------



## AECornell

Wonder if she'll do that weird no makeup, no spray tan, jeans, flip flops thing again like after she had North. I mean, that is 100% normal for a regular person, but for her it was weird.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kanye in LA





Parked in handicapped




Daily mail


----------



## Hobbsy

Encore Hermes said:


> Kanye in LA
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/12/21/2F4F30D800000578-0-image-m-146_1449954914458.jpg
> Parked in handicapped
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/12/21/2F4F2DF800000578-0-image-a-138_1449954706288.jpg
> Daily mail



I hate when able bodied people do this! A$$hat!


----------



## starsandbucks

This makes my blood boil! My dad was disabled and in a wheelchair and on oxygen 24/7 by the end of his life and to see Kanye using a space he's not entitled to makes me ragey! Your millions actually DON'T get you anything you want, Kanye! (But this is the guy who insisted a man in a wheelchair stand up at his concert so why should I expect anything different?)


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> Wonder if she'll do that weird no makeup, no spray tan, jeans, flip flops thing again like after she had North. I mean, that is 100% normal for a regular person, but for her it was weird.



Only if she has some face changing surgery and wants to divert the public's attention like last time.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Kanye in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parked in handicapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



Totally oblivious to the real world.


----------



## Crystalina

What a j@ck @ff!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Hobbsy said:


> I hate when able bodied people do this! A$$hat!



Me too!


----------



## AEGIS

I know sometimes you can't tell if someone is handicapped but we know Kanye is not.


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> I know sometimes you can't tell if someone is handicapped but we know Kanye is not.



Well, not physically  :ninja:


----------



## coconutsboston

So they are planning to keep "Saint" off of KUWTK until he develops an "awareness", like North?  Did they teach her to call the paps to stage their photo ops or something?  What was the "awareness"?


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> Khloe lying about cooking thanksgiving pies has stolen all the thunder from Kimbecile and her having just given birth to the patron Saint of Instagram





Lounorada said:


> No.
> The only ones who _really_ care are Kim, Kanye and PMK, mainly because of their narcissism and extremely oversized egos.





poopsie said:


> They just keep trying to make fetch happen, don't they



They're a whole family of, "Oh my God, you guys! I SO don't [insert thing they've been accused of here]."



lizmil said:


> I bet if the fans wanted to give them the items they chose, they wouldn't mind.



Adult film stars have Amazon wish lists so their fans can get them things.

(But to call Kim that would be an insult to actual adult film stars who, you know, work for a living.)


----------



## Alexenjie

AECornell said:


> Wonder if she'll do that weird no makeup, no spray tan, jeans, flip flops thing again like after she had North. I mean, that is 100% normal for a regular person, but for her it was weird.


I remember most how Kim dyed her hair light blonde. What new mother would want to have a new hair color that would require constant upkeep to keep your very dark roots from showing? It made zero sense and did not flatter her.

I didn't see the gift lists that they released to fans as a sign they wanted their fans to buy them gifts but instead they are showing off how lavish and outrageously expensive the gifts they buy for their family and friends are. It reveals (for the millionth time) how materialistic and shallow they are. They are a great example of how money/possessions/fame does not buy happiness but not intelligent enough to absorb the reality of that lesson.


----------



## Jayne1

Alexenjie said:


> I remember most how Kim dyed her hair light blonde. What new mother would want to have a new hair color that would require constant upkeep to keep your very dark roots from showing? It made zero sense and did not flatter her.


She went blonde to distract from the nose job she got while in hiding.

Going blonde temporarily, to distract the eye, is what they do in Hollywood.


----------



## lizmil

Well he is fashion and socially- handicapped, as in thinking he is better than everyone else!!! (Sarcasm) I hope he gets called out all over social media! First stupid Kylie in her wheelchair prop, now this. And of course the dad's manslaughter drivinng because he can't pay attention!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Kanye in LA
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/12/21/2F4F30D800000578-0-image-m-146_1449954914458.jpg
> 
> Parked in handicapped
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/12/21/2F4F2DF800000578-0-image-a-138_1449954706288.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




The biggest a$$hole.


----------



## Livia1

White Orchid said:


> Well, not physically  :ninja:




[emoji23] I was going to post something similar.


----------



## starsandbucks

LSA had some funny snark about Kanye in the parking spot. And I 100% agree that people with invisible disabilities are entitled to those spaces and if someone has the credentials then it doesn't behoove anyone to be the parking spot police. Handicapped space doesn't automatically mean "wheelchair" and, hey, I don't pretend to know everything going on in Kanye's life (but I mean with his family...) But I'm pretty sure he didn't have the special license plate or placard you hang in your car that can only be approved by your doctor and then mailed by the DMV. I also hope social media gets wind of this.


----------



## YSoLovely

"Saint West" came up during a game on Jimmy Fallon the other day and Kirsten Dunst had no idea who/what that was.


----------



## myown

AECornell said:


> Wonder if she'll do that weird no makeup, no spray tan, jeans, flip flops thing again like after she had North. I mean, that is 100% normal for a regular person, but for her it was weird.



could someone re-post these photos?


----------



## Stansy

starsandbucks said:


> LSA had some funny snark about Kanye in the parking spot. And I 100% agree that people with invisible disabilities are entitled to those spaces and if someone has the credentials then it doesn't behoove anyone to be the parking spot police. Handicapped space doesn't automatically mean "wheelchair" and, hey, I don't pretend to know everything going on in Kanye's life (but I mean with his family...) But I'm pretty sure he didn't have the special license plate or placard you hang in your car that can only be approved by your doctor and then mailed by the DMV. I also hope social media gets wind of this.



I once told a guy in a handycapped parking spot that he had forgotten to put out the placard showing him being entitled to use the spot. He started getting nasty on me - he wasn't handycapped and just too lazy to walk.
During his Kanye-like rants a mob had formed around him (well us), and in the end he really moved his car to a regular spot pretty in the back of the lot


----------



## AlbertsLove

I feel bad using the table that is assigned for people with disabilities at in and out and even restroom stalls!! This guy is an idiot.


----------



## bag-princess

starsandbucks said:


> LSA had some funny snark about Kanye in the parking spot. *And I 100% agree that people with invisible disabilities are entitled to those spaces and if someone has the credentials then it doesn't behoove anyone to be the parking spot police. Handicapped space doesn't automatically mean "wheelchair" *and, hey, I don't pretend to know everything going on in Kanye's life (but I mean with his family...) But I'm pretty sure he didn't have the special license plate or placard you hang in your car that can only be approved by your doctor and then mailed by the DMV. I also hope social media gets wind of this.





ITA about this.  it was the situation with my mom - she had a kidney transplant a few years ago and even the doctors were amazed at how well and quickly she recovered.  a couple weeks after the surgery she was leaving the house shopping.   but the doctor did not want her walking to much and too far.  to anyone seeing her she would have never guessed what she had been through a couple weeks before!   nobody ever said a word to her but she got the looks she said sometimes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Stansy said:


> I once told a guy in a handycapped parking spot that he had forgotten to put out the placard showing him being entitled to use the spot. He started getting nasty on me - he wasn't handycapped and just too lazy to walk.
> 
> During his Kanye-like rants a mob had formed around him (well us), and in the end he really moved his car to a regular spot pretty in the back of the lot




You go, Girl! I hate these kind of people!


----------



## altigirl88

Livia1 said:


> [emoji23] I was going to post something similar.



Me, too! Couldn't figure out how to say it without insulting the disabled.


----------



## shiny_things

They are just so gross. How they can have the audacity to do that astounds me.



Sassys said:


> There is no way their fans can afford this stuff.
> 
> 
> Have yourself a Kardashian Kristmas! Kim, Khloe, Kylie, and Kendall share extravagant holiday gift guides, which include a $3,000 bag, a $450 candle and $9,000 headphones
> All of the Kardashian-Jenner girls, with the exception of Kourtney, published lists of pricey gift suggestions for fans
> Kim, 35, who has just given birth to her second child, son Saint, with Kanye West, included a list of gift ideas 'for the new mom'
> Meanwhile Kendall, 20, included a $175 bracelet she said would be great for her best friends Gigi Hadid and Cara Delevingne
> While Kim and Kylie, 18, both found presents for mom Kris, only Khloe, 31, included goodies for dad Caitlyn and little brother Rob
> Kim also suggests buying men items designed by Kanye, while Kylie refers to boyfriend Tyga as her 'king'
> 
> The Kardashian-Jenner clan seem to have access to a much more generous Santa Claus than the rest of the world, judging by their newly-released holiday gift guides.
> Kim Kardashian, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, and Kylie Jenner have all compiled their own Christmas shopping lists, designating special gifts for moms, friends, sisters, significant others, and - in only Khloe's case - dads and brothers, too.
> Many of their top picks are incredibly pricey, but the pieces they've picked out for Kris Jenner, Kanye West, Tyga, and even each other, also offer insight into the relationship dynamics inside this famous family.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...50-candle-9-000-headphones.html#ixzz3txD3Y02G


----------



## AECornell

Here's one from 5 months after North was born. She was doing this no makeup, jeans, thing for a while.





myown said:


> could someone re-post these photos?


----------



## queen

AECornell said:


> Here's one from 5 months after North was born. She was doing this no makeup, jeans, thing for a while.
> View attachment 3213354


Thanks for posting this.  I am not a K follower and had not seen this pic.  I personally believe she is wearing eye makeup.  Which I think looks fine, not overdone.  She does not need the Cleopatra look.  Not that I have a say in how she presents herself.


----------



## ashlie

AECornell said:


> Here's one from 5 months after North was born. She was doing this no makeup, jeans, thing for a while.
> View attachment 3213354




She doesn't even resemble the same person....


----------



## Peachysweet2013

AECornell said:


> Here's one from 5 months after North was born. She was doing this no makeup, jeans, thing for a while.
> View attachment 3213354




Her face looks bruised here.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her mother Kim Kardashian just welcomed newborn son Saint.

And it appears that two-year-old North West spent the day with aunt Kourtney Kardashian and cousin Penelope as her mom recovered from her recent labor. 

The adorable girl wore a studded choker as she and her auntie, 36, arrived to a party in Beverly Hills with three-year-old Penelope, who she carried against her hip. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ecovers-giving-birth-Saint.html#ixzz3uGt3W2E9


----------



## myown

North and Penelope are like Day and Night. 



AECornell said:


> Here's one from 5 months after North was born. She was doing this no makeup, jeans, thing for a while.
> View attachment 3213354



thanks a lot for posting. she looks very different.


----------



## AECornell

I was trying to find more pictures but wasn't getting what I was looking for. Maybe some of the other ladies can dig up the old pics. I know we talked about it for a while.


----------



## AECornell

Here's another one. She wore a lot of jeans/pants, loose blouses, etc. Which is 100% appropriate for someone who has had a baby because your body is all out of whack.


----------



## Baileylouise

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-West-rants-don-t-ask-ve-finished-album.html

The daily fail put Kim's age at 25, these writers are just really bad at their jobs!!


----------



## Lounorada

North is adorable, but she's looking like Wiz Khalifa dressed her in that last get-up... 

And those shoes she's wearing look too big for her...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Who miss Kim old face? Raise hand lol


----------



## Jikena

Kim's face is fine without makeup. Maybe a bit of under-eye concealer. Other than that, she doesn't need all that makeup she always has on.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awwww North! [emoji7]


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Her mother Kim Kardashian just welcomed newborn son Saint.
> 
> And it appears that two-year-old North West spent the day with aunt Kourtney Kardashian and cousin Penelope as her mom recovered from her recent labor.
> 
> The adorable girl wore a studded choker as she and her auntie, 36, arrived to a party in Beverly Hills with three-year-old Penelope, who she carried against her hip.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ecovers-giving-birth-Saint.html#ixzz3uGt3W2E9



 Sooo I guess it's okay for North to take a car door to the face.. Penelope hasn't touched the ground in weeks.


----------



## Queenpixie

https://twitter.com/FKADaniella/status/675458719887396864

she is cloning!!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Queenpixie said:


> https://twitter.com/FKADaniella/status/675458719887396864
> 
> she is cloning!!




What THE hell?!


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Sooo I guess it's okay for North to take a car door to the face.. *Penelope hasn't touched the ground in weeks*.






you noticed that too, huh!   i said this a couple weeks ago - they ain't about to let penny walk into another door or wall or anything!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## redney

Anyone see this? Tim Gunn calling out how vulgar the Kardashians dress (again) and that Kanye's clothing line is "dumb."  I  Tim!

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...s-the-kardashian-jenner-familys-style-w159578

*Tim Gunn Slams the Kardashian-Jenner Family&#8217;s Style and Their &#8220;Dumb Clothes&#8221;*

  He&#8217;s just not a fan. Tim Gunn slammed the Kardashian-Jenner family&#8217;s style on Saturday, Dec. 12, and bashed their &#8220;dumb clothes.&#8221;

  &#8220;They&#8217;re dumb clothes and they&#8217;re expensive, dumb clothes,&#8221; the fashion guru, 62, told the New York Daily News of Kim Kardashian&#8217;s husband Kanye West&#8217;s Yeezus fashion line. &#8220;I&#8217;ve always said the only thing dumber than his clothes is the people who buy them. I don&#8217;t care what you wear as long as you don&#8217;t dress like a Kardashian. It&#8217;s vulgar, period. But that&#8217;s what they are. I believe that their place in history will be because of this phenomenon that really is about nothing. And aren&#8217;t people getting bored of it?&#8221;

  But that&#8217;s not all. The TV personality also mixed up Kris Jenner&#8217;s ex, Caitlyn Jenner, with their 18-year-old daughter, Kylie Jenner.

  &#8220;I get all the K&#8217;s confused,&#8221; Gunn admitted, adding of transgender trailblazer Caitlyn, &#8220;I have the greatest respect for what she has done and been through, but no, I&#8217;m not a fan of the style.&#8221;

  Gunn has previously spoken out about West, 38, and his clothing line.

  &#8220;I think they&#8217;re basic,&#8221; the Project Runway mentor told the Huffington Post last month. &#8220;If a Kardashian is wearing it, don&#8217;t. I think it&#8217;s vulgar.&#8221;

  After the mom of two released her book of selfies, Selfish, Gunn sat down with Us Weekly back in June for a video interview and shared his strong sentiments about the family.

  &#8220;I feel my IQ is plummeting,&#8221; he quipped.


----------



## Sassys

Kim claims to have legally changed her name to Kardashian-West, yet her son's birth certificate does not state that. 


Saint West has a lot in common with his big sister and his cousins ... that's besides DNA.
TMZ obtained a copy of the little guy's birth certificate, which was filed with L.A. County on Friday. Not a lot of shocking details -- no middle name, and it was signed last Monday ... 2 days after his birth.
He was delivered by Dr. Paul Crane, who also welcomed North ... and all 3 of Kourtney's kids. Best of all ... he even pulled Kim outta Kris Jenner 35 years ago!
The guy knows his way around a Kardashian hoo-ha. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3uK85zfTt


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> https://twitter.com/FKADaniella/status/675458719887396864
> 
> she is cloning!!


----------



## bag-princess

ya'll called it!!!  




*Kim Kardashian: Doctors Warn Another Pregnancy Could Be Dangerous for Star, Report Says


*
They recently welcomed a new baby boy. 
Yet Kim Kardashian and Kanye West  are reportedly having to draw the line at son Saint and two-year-old  daughter North as another pregnancy would be a big health risk. 
The 35-year-old reality star has been open about her two difficult pregnancies and TMZ now report that doctor's have told her they should be her last.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-told-doctors-no-children.html#ixzz3uKH0U4yT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> ya'll called it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian: Doctors Warn Another Pregnancy Could Be Dangerous for Star, Report Says
> 
> 
> *
> They recently welcomed a new baby boy.
> Yet Kim Kardashian and Kanye West  are reportedly having to draw the line at son Saint and two-year-old  daughter North as another pregnancy would be a big health risk.
> The 35-year-old reality star has been open about her two difficult pregnancies and TMZ now report that doctor's have told her they should be her last.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-told-doctors-no-children.html#ixzz3uKH0U4yT
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



What did we call?


----------



## michie

Of course her name is still Kardashian. They're only "married" because they said they are.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> What did we call?





exactly what the article implies - that she would claim her doctors have ordered her not to have more kids.


----------



## Irishgal

bag-princess said:


> exactly what the article implies - that she would claim her doctors have ordered her not to have more kids.




He's probably worried about the impact of more of this horrifying family and their dreadful gene pool on civilization than being concerned about her health.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I see what you did there doc. [emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Irishgal said:


> He's probably worried about the impact of more of this horrifying family and their dreadful gene pool on civilization than being concerned about her health.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Kim claims to have legally changed her name to Kardashian-West, yet her son's birth certificate does not state that.
> 
> 
> Saint West has a lot in common with his big sister and his cousins ... that's besides DNA.
> TMZ obtained a copy of the little guy's birth certificate, which was filed with L.A. County on Friday. Not a lot of shocking details -- no middle name, and it was signed last Monday ... 2 days after his birth.
> He was delivered by Dr. Paul Crane, who also welcomed North ... and all 3 of Kourtney's kids. Best of all ... he even pulled Kim outta Kris Jenner 35 years ago!
> The guy knows his way around a Kardashian hoo-ha.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3uK85zfTt



I'm confused. Are you saying that the son should be Kardashian-West as opposed to West? Kanye's surname is West so he's just Saint West. That's perfectly fine. Plus it makes North and her brother have consistent last names.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I'm confused. Are you saying that the son should be Kardashian-West as opposed to West? Kanye's surname is West so he's just Saint West. That's perfectly fine. Plus it makes North and her brother have consistent last names.



No, that is not what I mean. Kim said she legally changed her name to Kardashian-West. On the birth certificate, which is a legal document, she is listed as Kimberley Noel Kardashian.

I have seen plenty of celeb birth certificates where the mother has legally taken her husbands name, but still goes by her maiden name only in public. 

If Kim had changed her name to Kardashian-West, then that is what it would say on her son's birth certificate, her license, and her passport.


----------



## kirsten

The circus is at Disneyland today


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> No, that is not what I mean. Kim said she legally changed her name to Kardashian-West. On the birth certificate, which is a legal document, she is listed as Kimberley Noel Kardashian.
> 
> I have seen plenty of celeb birth certificates where the mother has legally taken her husbands name, but still goes by her maiden name only in public.
> 
> If Kim had changed her name to Kardashian-West, then that is what it would say on her son's birth certificate, her license, and her passport.


Oh gotcha.  But we all know she's a lie.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I assume they're at Disney for Mason's b-day?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Irishgal said:


> He's probably worried about the impact of more of this horrifying family and their dreadful gene pool on civilization than being concerned about her health.







jimmyshoogirl said:


> I see what you did there doc. [emoji23]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Oh gotcha.  But we all know she's a lie.



Which tells me, they are not legally married.


----------



## Sassys

So, the adults have on winter coats, but the kids don't 

Disney Land


----------



## bag-princess

the people don't look pleased that they are there - at.all!


----------



## StopHammertime

Helooooooo this guy. Who is this!


----------



## berrydiva

StopHammertime said:


> Helooooooo this guy. Who is this!
> 
> View attachment 3214193



Looks like a Rando?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Happiest place on earth





X17


----------



## DebbieAnn

Sassys said:


> No, that is not what I mean. Kim said she legally changed her name to Kardashian-West. On the birth certificate, which is a legal document, she is listed as Kimberley Noel Kardashian.
> 
> I have seen plenty of celeb birth certificates where the mother has legally taken her husbands name, but still goes by her maiden name only in public.
> 
> If Kim had changed her name to Kardashian-West, then that is what it would say on her son's birth certificate, her license, and her passport.


 

Are California birth certificates different from other states?  Here in Missouri, and I know in other states, it is the maiden name of the mother shown.  That would be Kardashian;  Kardashian-West is the supposed married name.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Happiest place on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X17



Filming.  They're stuck together for the day.


----------



## Sassys

DebbieAnn said:


> Are California birth certificates different from other states?  Here in Missouri, and I know in other states, it is the maiden name of the mother shown.  That would be Kardashian;  Kardashian-West is the supposed married name.



Really, I didn't know that. Now I have to go look at my NY birth certificate out of curiosity. Thst is so weird. Wonder why.


----------



## BPC

I didn't know that either. I thought it was whatever the mothers legal name is at the time of birth?


----------



## berrydiva

DebbieAnn said:


> Are California birth certificates different from other states?  Here in Missouri, and I know in other states, it is the maiden name of the mother shown.  That would be Kardashian;  Kardashian-West is the supposed married name.



That's interesting. What if the mother remarries and her previous surname was her 1st husband's name, would they still use the maiden? If that makes sense.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> That's interesting. What if the mother remarries and her previous surname was her 1st husband's name, would they still use the maiden? If that makes sense.



You mean, Kendall and Kylie's birth certificate says Kris Kardashian and not Jenner?


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I don't know the reason behind it, but the mother's maiden name is required, not previous surname,*


----------



## redney

I found a sample form for California birth certificates. It explicitly states the mother's last name is her birth name. No space for any other surname.

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/certlic/birthdeathmar/Documents/SampleBirthCertificate%28VS%2010D%2901-07.pdf


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> He's probably worried about the impact of more of this horrifying family and their dreadful gene pool on civilization than being concerned about her health.


----------



## Lounorada

How do they manage to make Disneyland look like the most boring place on earth where it looks illegal to have fun or even crack a smile...?  
I swear they only go there because it makes a cute backdrop for their next series of selfies.


----------



## littlerock

Sassys said:


> You mean, Kendall and Kylie's birth certificate says Kris Kardashian and not Jenner?



I do believe it's maiden name on the birth cirtificates. I'll look at my Son's tonight, but I'm pretty sure I had to put my maiden name.


----------



## redney

littlerock said:


> I do believe it's maiden name on the birth cirtificates. I'll look at my Son's tonight, but I'm pretty sure I had to put my maiden name.



I posted about this above. The California birth certificate form requires the mother's *last name - birth* and there is no space for any other surname she may use instead.

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/certlic/birthdeathmar/Documents/SampleBirthCertificate%28VS%2010D%2901-07.pdf


----------



## littlerock

redney said:


> I posted about this above. The California birth certificate form requires the mother's last name as her birth name and there is no space for any other surname (married).
> 
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/certlic/birthdeathmar/Documents/SampleBirthCertificate(VS 10D)01-07.pdf



Ahh.. just saw that. Yup.


----------



## bag-princess

DebbieAnn said:


> Are California birth certificates different from other states?  Here in Missouri, *and I know in other states, it is the maiden name of the mother shown.  *That would be Kardashian;  Kardashian-West is the supposed married name.





that is the way it is here too!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> You mean, Kendall and Kylie's birth certificate says Kris Kardashian and not Jenner?




Yeah.  I wonder what they do in the case of multiple marriages.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> that is the way it is here too!




Where's here?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Where's here?





sorry - i am in Ms.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Maiden name is birth name.*


----------



## michie

Unless they had a civil ceremony here in the States, they're not legally married anyway.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> Happiest place on earth
> 
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/12/NoriDisney121415_X17/full/NoriDisney121415_13.jpg
> 
> X17




mason and his posse
 (what is the poor kid wearing?)
will penelope be allowed to walk by herself before she turns 18?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> sorry - i am in Ms.



Thanks. That's interesting. I wonder how many states are the same or the origins of that requirement.


----------



## knasarae

Michigan birth certificate here.  My parents had been married for several years when I was born.  My birth certificate lists both my mother's married name and her maiden name.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kris has on fur, Kourt and Ye have on coats but North is in nothing but a sweater and cuffed jeans with her legs exposed?  I know some kids are hot natured and don't like wearing layers (I was one of them) but I looks so strange.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Sassys said:


> You mean, Kendall and Kylie's birth certificate says Kris Kardashian and not Jenner?



Kardashian was her married name, so no, if it's the maiden name, the birth certificate of the girls would state Kris whateverherbirthnamewas.. Googled it, Kris Houghton. Her real name is Kristen - didn't know that! 

My fiancé and I had to provide our birth certificates recently (from European countries) and both list our mother's maiden names.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is still recovering from giving birth to son Saint just over a week ago.

So it was up to her husband Kanye West and her mother Kris Jenner to take care of two-year-old daughter North West during a visit to 'The Happiest Place On Earth.'

The 60-year-old momager and 38-year-old rapper were spotted out with the kids at Disneyland in Anaheim, California on Monday as they celebrated the birthdays of Kourtney Kardashian's sons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-Reign-s-joint-birthday.html#ixzz3uMMkaLHV


----------



## Encore Hermes

How you so lucky they hide your face? 






that 'into' Corey makeover is really working. I almost didn't recognize Canye.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Bwahaha! Should have kept reading.

I apologize.




Sassys said:


> No, that is not what I mean. Kim said she legally changed her name to Kardashian-West. On the birth certificate, which is a legal document, she is listed as Kimberley Noel Kardashian.
> 
> I have seen plenty of celeb birth certificates where the mother has legally taken her husbands name, but still goes by her maiden name only in public.
> 
> If Kim had changed her name to Kardashian-West, then that is what it would say on her son's birth certificate, her license, and her passport.



Nope. I don't know about other states, but in CA it only lists mothers maiden name. I just checked my birth certificate and my kids....

So, at least in this case, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## myown

redney said:


> I found a sample form for California birth certificates. It explicitly states the mother's last name is her birth name. No space for any other surname.
> 
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/certlic/birthdeathmar/Documents/SampleBirthCertificate%28VS%2010D%2901-07.pdf



what if the father has changed his name after he got married?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This birth certificate question is starting to remind me of all those awful math questions..lol.

If a Kanye and a Kim are travelling at "x" speed with 10,000 cottage cheese background flowers, two last names,  one Wintour, three surnames and a partridge in a pear tree - y = ???

These threads are so dead (Kylie/Kendall's too) that these convo's are getting caught in a roundabout.


----------



## myown

RedSoleAddict said:


> My fiancé and I had to provide our birth certificates recently (from European countries) and both list our mother's maiden names.



just checked mine and my husbands: 
his says for both parents: first name, middle names, surname, maiden name, name before marriage
mine says for my dad: first name, middle names, surname, and for my mom: first name, middle names, name after marriage, maiden name


----------



## DC-Cutie

my birth certificate has my mothers first, middle, maiden and married name.

As far as speculation about them not being legally married, I can't see it.  Kim LOVES to be married, legally!  I mean she's done more than a few times now.  LOL


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Can you imagine if it was the 'current' legal name of the mother and if Kim was still married to Humphries when she gave birth to North, on North's birth certificate it would forever say the mother's name as Kimberly Noel Kardashian Humphries. 

I know a girl who's currently legally married still and is pregnant with her current partner's child who is not her husband. Wow that sounds confusing.. Same situation as Kim. 

This is why the maiden name makes most sense to me, but I see it's different everywhere.


----------



## myown

I think it makes most sense with maiden and current surname. it always has a date on certifications and everything is registered, so... 

If people really need to clarify if it´s me (like for an criminal report certificate (which I needed for my current job to prove i am a nice person)), then I have to give my complete name (first name, middle name, surname, maiden name) and my mothers complete name (first and  middle names, maiden name and surname) - situation in germany.


----------



## lizmil

I know it's just chat, but does marriage even mean anything to the "naked butt/boob breaking the internet" person that Kim is?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Am I the only one that thinks a trip Disney RIGHT after attention-seeking Kim gives birth is random? Guess we should expect to see a new face and they are "trying" to distract us?


TX here. Mothers maiden and married name on mine all the way down to my 13 week old.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> my birth certificate has my mothers first, middle, maiden and married name.
> 
> As far as speculation about them not being legally married, I can't see it.  Kim LOVES to be married, legally!  I mean she's done more than a few times now.  LOL



I looked at mine. It has my mother's maiden and married.


----------



## tweegy

Im confused - what's the story with the birth certificate conv? 

Did they do some crap?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tweegy said:


> Im confused - what's the story with the birth certificate conv?
> 
> Did they do some crap?




Kim being legally married came into question. Supposedly she changed her name to Kardashian-West but didn't sign that way on the little guys certificate. 


I'm with DC on this one. Kim loves to be legally married. She seems to be the chick that thinks only marriage completes her.


----------



## tweegy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Kim being legally married came into question. Supposedly she changed her name to Kardashian-West but didn't sign that way on the little guys certificate.
> 
> 
> I'm with DC on this one. Kim loves to be legally married. She seems to be the chick that thinks only marriage completes her.



Ah ha... 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## tweegy

Arite folks, here's an iphone trick for you guys. type in lard a s s (full word no spaces) and see what autocorrect does.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Arite folks, here's an iphone trick for you guys. type in lard a s s (full word no spaces) and see what autocorrect does.






  omg!!!  my son and i LOL

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!  my son and i LOL
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Just found out about it LOL!

Sharing is caring!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Arite folks, here's an iphone trick for you guys. type in lard a s s (full word no spaces) and see what autocorrect does.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

My phone must know I curse like a sailor. I got nothing but lard a s s [emoji23]


----------



## pursegrl12

jimmyshoogirl said:


> My phone must know I curse like a sailor. I got nothing but lard a s s [emoji23]



i got Larissa...i don't get it?


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Arite folks, here's an iphone trick for you guys. type in lard a s s (full word no spaces) and see what autocorrect does.



TMZ said they get Kardashian, I get Lardashian


----------



## Ladybug09

DebbieAnn said:


> Are California birth certificates different from other states?  Here in Missouri, *and I know in other states, it is the maiden name of the mother shown.*  That would be Kardashian;  Kardashian-West is the supposed married name.


Yup. I'm a genealogist, and in all the research I've conducted, Birth certificates are the Fathers name (if provided) and the Mother's maiden name.

Now Death certificates (married name or name at the time of death) and SS Benefits applications (the various names used by the individuals).


----------



## AECornell

Lol same



jimmyshoogirl said:


> My phone must know I curse like a sailor. I got nothing but lard a s s [emoji23]


----------



## knasarae

Omg. Lol this just came up when I tried it. No joke.


----------



## GoGlam

FYI for anyone whose phone corrects to Kardashian, it is almost always bc you have typed that word in the past.  The more often you've done it, the more likely it will autocorrect to it.


----------



## buzzytoes

michie said:


> Unless they had a civil ceremony here in the States, they're not legally married anyway.



I am assuming their ceremony in Italy (France? Can't remember) was a civil service since it was not in a church. All they need to do is file their International Marriage Certificate at their courthouse in LA to be legally married. I was married in Scotland and that's all we had to do when we came back home. You file in whatever county you reside in.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> I am assuming their ceremony in Italy (France? Can't remember) was a civil service since it was not in a church. All they need to do is file their International Marriage Certificate at their courthouse in LA to be legally married. I was married in Scotland and that's all we had to do when we came back home. You file in whatever county you reside in.



In Italy, you have to have a civil ceremony with the mayor there to make it legal (if you are not married by a roman catholic priest). There were no pics of them ever having a civil ceremony. The priest that married them is not Roman Catholic. I will never believe they are legally married. Kim knows Kanye is gay and would not legally marry a gay man.


----------



## lallybelle

That's why there were pics of George & Amal leaving the town hall after they had their civil ceremony.


Wasn't it speculated that K/K had gotten married like a couple of weeks prior in LA? I seem to remember something about that.


----------



## berrydiva

lallybelle said:


> Wasn't it speculated that K/K had gotten married like a couple of weeks prior in LA? I seem to remember something about that.



If that was true, I'm sure TMZ or one of those other rags would've dug up and posted that marriage license by now.


----------



## lallybelle

berrydiva said:


> If that was true, I'm sure TMZ or one of those other rags would've dug up and posted that marriage license by now.


 
That's true. Good point.


----------



## redney

Kimberly had her placenta made into pills which she is eating. I know it's a "thing" for some people but I never thought she would try it.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...enta-after-giving-birth-to-saint-west-w159626

*Kim Kardashian Is Eating Her Placenta After Giving Birth to Saint West: "What Do I Have to Lose?"*
*December 14, 2015 @ 12:56 PM / By Esther Lee*

  Mmm . . . placenta pills. Kim Kardashian revealed in a new blog post on Monday, December 14, that she is eating her placenta after giving birth to her second child, Saint West, and she even shared a photo of her supplements on her website.

  "So, I'm really not this holistic person or someone who would have ever considered eating my placenta," the mom of two, 35, wrote in her post titled "Eating My Placenta."

  "I actually thought Kourtney would have soooo done this, but I don't think she did," she continued. (Kourtney, however, did consume placenta pills.) 

  "And when I say 'eat my placenta,' I mean that I'm having it freeze-dried and made into a pill formnot actually fry it like a steak and eat it (which some people do, BTW)." (Indeed, Kim and Kourtney pretended to feed their family fried human placenta on an episode of Keeping Up With the Kardashians back in 2013.)

  Kim decided to give the method another go after giving birth to her son, Saint, on December 5. "I heard so many stories when I was pregnant with North of moms who never ate their placenta with their first baby and then had postpartum depression, but then when they took the pills with their second baby, they did not suffer from depression!" she continued. "So I thought, why not try it? What do I have to lose?"

  The reality star is consuming said placenta in the form of dark purple pills. "I really didn't want the baby blues and thought I can't go wrong with taking a pill made of my own hormonesmade by me, for me," she wrote. "I started researching and read about so many moms who felt this same way and said the overall healing process was so much easier."

  According to the reality star, the pills are working again. "I had great results and felt so energized and didn't have any signs of depression!" she gushed on her site. "I definitely had to do it again. Every time I take a pill, I feel a surge of energy and feel really healthy and good. I totally recommend it for anyone considering it! (Other celeb moms who have consumed their placentas include January Jones, Kim Zolciak and Holly Madison.)
  Celebrity Pregnancy Confessions

  This will probably be Kim's final time consuming placenta pills. Us Weekly reported on Monday, December 14, that Saint is most likely Kim and Kanye West's last child.

  "It's unlikely she'll ever carry another baby," a source previously told Us. The same source also shared that if the couple wanted to have another baby, it would most likely be via a surrogate


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> In Italy, you have to have a civil ceremony with the mayor there to make it legal (if you are not married by a roman catholic priest). There were no pics of them ever having a civil ceremony. The priest that married them is not Roman Catholic. I will never believe they are legally married. Kim knows Kanye is gay and would not legally marry a gay man.



Or one of his "deputies" which they may sell those titles to certain people who want to perform weddings. Some of the bigger cities would have to I imagine. What mayor has time to perform weddings as the sole function of his job? I could totally see her marrying him knowing he is gay, cuz it's not like he is ever going to come out of the closet!


----------



## buzzytoes

redney said:


> Kimberly had her placenta made into pills which she is eating. I know it's a "thing" for some people but I never thought she would try it.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...enta-after-giving-birth-to-saint-west-w159626
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Is Eating Her Placenta After Giving Birth to Saint West: "What Do I Have to Lose?"*
> *December 14, 2015 @ 12:56 PM / By Esther Lee*
> 
> Mmm . . . placenta pills. Kim Kardashian revealed in a new blog post on Monday, December 14, that she is eating her placenta after giving birth to her second child, Saint West, and she even shared a photo of her supplements on her website.
> 
> "So, I'm really not this holistic person or someone who would have ever considered eating my placenta," the mom of two, 35, wrote in her post titled "Eating My Placenta."
> 
> "I actually thought Kourtney would have soooo done this, but I don't think she did," she continued. (Kourtney, however, did consume placenta pills.)
> 
> "And when I say 'eat my placenta,' I mean that I'm having it freeze-dried and made into a pill formnot actually fry it like a steak and eat it (which some people do, BTW)." (Indeed, Kim and Kourtney pretended to feed their family fried human placenta on an episode of Keeping Up With the Kardashians back in 2013.)
> 
> Kim decided to give the method another go after giving birth to her son, Saint, on December 5. "I heard so many stories when I was pregnant with North of moms who never ate their placenta with their first baby and then had postpartum depression, but then when they took the pills with their second baby, they did not suffer from depression!" she continued. "So I thought, why not try it? What do I have to lose?"
> 
> The reality star is consuming said placenta in the form of dark purple pills. "I really didn't want the baby blues and thought I can't go wrong with taking a pill made of my own hormonesmade by me, for me," she wrote. "I started researching and read about so many moms who felt this same way and said the overall healing process was so much easier."
> 
> According to the reality star, the pills are working again. "I had great results and felt so energized and didn't have any signs of depression!" she gushed on her site. "I definitely had to do it again. Every time I take a pill, I feel a surge of energy and feel really healthy and good. I totally recommend it for anyone considering it! (Other celeb moms who have consumed their placentas include January Jones, Kim Zolciak and Holly Madison.)
> Celebrity Pregnancy Confessions
> 
> This will probably be Kim's final time consuming placenta pills. Us Weekly reported on Monday, December 14, that Saint is most likely Kim and Kanye West's last child.
> 
> "It's unlikely she'll ever carry another baby," a source previously told Us. The same source also shared that if the couple wanted to have another baby, it would most likely be via a surrogate



I'm sure moms everywhere will be thrilled to learn Kim has learned the cure to postpartum depression.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LOL at "Your Amazing Placenta"


----------



## tweegy

buzzytoes said:


> I'm sure moms everywhere will be thrilled to learn Kim has learned the cure to postpartum depression.




She's a giver doll... She's here to save us all.


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> She's a giver doll... She's here to save us all.



Just like her "husband" Yeezus.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> She's a giver doll... She's here to save us all.



Well, she is the mother of a Saint...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I refused to even look at my placenta. &#128541;


----------



## schadenfreude

Hold up. Didn't she supposedly have placenta accreta with North? If she did indeed have placenta accreta the first time, there's no way they were not going to send the second placenta to pathology to examine it and see if the same thing happened. I assumed they did this because of the announcement that getting pregnant again would be sooooo risky and whatevs. Okay, but typically once your placenta makes a trip to pathology, it's not really fit for release back to the patient and definitely not fit for consumption since it's most likely been soaked in formalin (formaldehyde). WHAT'S IN THOSE PILLS KIM


----------



## flyygal

tweegy said:


> Arite folks, here's an iphone trick for you guys. type in lard a s s (full word no spaces) and see what autocorrect does.




I just did [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

schadenfreude said:


> Hold up. Didn't she supposedly have placenta accreta with North? If she did indeed have placenta accreta the first time, there's no way they were not going to send the second placenta to pathology to examine it and see if the same thing happened. I assumed they did this because of the announcement that getting pregnant again would be sooooo risky and whatevs. Okay, but typically once your placenta makes a trip to pathology, it's not really fit for release back to the patient and definitely not fit for consumption since it's most likely been soaked in formalin (formaldehyde). WHAT'S IN THOSE PILLS KIM



Busted!


----------



## redney

schadenfreude said:


> Hold up. Didn't she supposedly have placenta accreta with North? If she did indeed have placenta accreta the first time, there's no way they were not going to send the second placenta to pathology to examine it and see if the same thing happened. I assumed they did this because of the announcement that getting pregnant again would be sooooo risky and whatevs. Okay, but typically once your placenta makes a trip to pathology, it's not really fit for release back to the patient and definitely not fit for consumption since it's most likely been soaked in formalin (formaldehyde). WHAT'S IN THOSE PILLS KIM



Aha!


----------



## lallybelle

schadenfreude said:


> Hold up. Didn't she supposedly have placenta accreta with North? If she did indeed have placenta accreta the first time, there's no way they were not going to send the second placenta to pathology to examine it and see if the same thing happened. I assumed they did this because of the announcement that getting pregnant again would be sooooo risky and whatevs. Okay, but typically once your placenta makes a trip to pathology, it's not really fit for release back to the patient and definitely not fit for consumption since it's most likely been soaked in formalin (formaldehyde). WHAT'S IN THOSE PILLS KIM



Yep, not only that BUT she had it this time as well. She said how painful the birth was because of it but that she was so happy she was able to do it without needing a C-Section.

Get your story together girl.


----------



## littlerock

schadenfreude said:


> Hold up. Didn't she supposedly have placenta accreta with North? If she did indeed have placenta accreta the first time, there's no way they were not going to send the second placenta to pathology to examine it and see if the same thing happened. I assumed they did this because of the announcement that getting pregnant again would be sooooo risky and whatevs. Okay, but typically once your placenta makes a trip to pathology, it's not really fit for release back to the patient and definitely not fit for consumption since it's most likely been soaked in formalin (formaldehyde). WHAT'S IN THOSE PILLS KIM



Wouldn't they only need to send a piece of it and not the whole thing? Like a biopsy?


----------



## schadenfreude

littlerock said:


> Wouldn't they only need to send a piece of it and not the whole thing? Like a biopsy?




Not if you're looking for microscopic evidence of placenta accreta. You often have to examine quite a bit of the maternal surface to identify it.


----------



## littlerock

schadenfreude said:


> Not if you're looking for microscopic evidence of placenta accreta. You often have to examine quite a bit of the maternal surface to identify it.



Ahh, got it. I know nothing about it, was just curious.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Not only that, but I recall her saying North's delivery was pretty easy, pain wise.  That shouldn't have been the case with placenta accreta.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sassys said:


> In Italy, you have to have a civil ceremony with the mayor there to make it legal (if you are not married by a roman catholic priest). There were no pics of them ever having a civil ceremony. The priest that married them is not Roman Catholic. I will never believe they are legally married. Kim knows Kanye is gay and would not legally marry a gay man.




Your obsession with kanye being gay is excessive.


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> Your obsession with kanye being gay is excessive.



I see no lies told in what Sassy said about him.


----------



## Sassys

JessicaKate89 said:


> Your obsession with kanye being gay is excessive.



 If I think he is gay, I have that right. You think what you want and I will think what I want. Thank you!


----------



## queen

Sassys said:


> If I think he is gay, I have that right. You think what you want and I will think what I want. Thank you!


May I ask why you think she would not legally marry a gay man but would have two children with him and present to the public as married?  I am just curious.  Thanks.

eta:  I am not saying he is or is not gay as I don't know much about him.  I just wonder what would keep her from marrying legally but she would present as a married couple.


----------



## sally.m

pursegrl12 said:


> i got Larissa...i don't get it?



When i type larda** it changes it to Kardashian!


----------



## berrydiva

queen said:


> May I ask why you think she would not legally marry a gay man but would have two children with him and present to the public as married?  I am just curious.  Thanks.
> 
> eta:  I am not saying he is or is not gay as I don't know much about him.  I just wonder what would keep her from marrying legally but she would present as a married couple.



I know you weren't asking me specifically but it seems pretty obvious watching both of them.

Business arrangement. He gave her access to a part of the fashion world that previously wanted no part of her. From her, her got children from what he viewed as one of the most desirable women, at the time, after Beyoncé of course; in the eyes of his peers, he's seen as the man and stops his gay rumors


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I know you weren't asking me specifically but it seems pretty obvious watching both of them.
> 
> Business arrangement. He gave her access to a part of the fashion world that previously wanted no part of her. From her, her got children from what he viewed as one of the most desirable women, at the time, after Beyoncé of course; in the eyes of his peers, he's seen as the man and stops his gay rumors




This! Also, IMO, Kim doesn't legally want another divorce. Even when they call it quits and get a "divorce", legally she won't have another divorce on the books. 




queen said:


> May I ask why you think she would not legally marry a gay man but would have two children with him and present to the public as married?  I am just curious.  Thanks.
> 
> eta:  I am not saying he is or is not gay as I don't know much about him.  I just wonder what would keep her from marrying legally but she would present as a married couple.



As far as having kids, Kim wanted kids, why not have kids with a man that will always be financially able to care for them, in the manner she wants. You don't have to have sex with someone to have kids with them. Kanye, may very well be attracted to women, but he does mess with men and in my eyes that makes you gay.


----------



## Swanky

*          iPhone Autocorrect             Lardass = Kardashian          *

 








Best autocorrect ever?
 Dictionary.com defines "lardass" as ... "a person having unusually large buttocks."
 Just sayin' ... 
 BTW -- we reached out to Apple to see if the iPhone autocorrect from  "lardass" to "Kardashian" was intentional ... so far no word back.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3uUrwpYf0
​


----------



## Livia1

tweegy said:


> Arite folks, here's an iphone trick for you guys. type in lard a s s (full word no spaces) and see what autocorrect does.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *          iPhone Autocorrect             Lardass = Kardashian          *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best autocorrect ever?
> Dictionary.com defines "lardass" as ... "a person having unusually large buttocks."
> Just sayin' ...
> BTW -- we reached out to Apple to see if the iPhone autocorrect from  "lardass" to "Kardashian" was intentional ... so far no word back.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3uUrwpYf0
> ​




Already posted


----------



## Swanky

Oops, I did a search!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> In Italy, you have to have a civil ceremony with the mayor there to make it legal (if you are not married by a roman catholic priest). There were no pics of them ever having a civil ceremony. The priest that married them is not Roman Catholic. I will never believe they are legally married. Kim knows Kanye is gay and would not legally marry a gay man.




That's why Jay and Bee refused to attend that fake wedding.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Kimberly had her placenta made into pills which she is eating. I know it's a "thing" for some people but I never thought she would try it.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...enta-after-giving-birth-to-saint-west-w159626
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Is Eating Her Placenta After Giving Birth to Saint West: "What Do I Have to Lose?"*
> *December 14, 2015 @ 12:56 PM / By Esther Lee*
> 
> Mmm . . . placenta pills. Kim Kardashian revealed in a new blog post on Monday, December 14, that she is eating her placenta after giving birth to her second child, Saint West, and she even shared a photo of her supplements on her website.
> 
> "So, I'm really not this holistic person or someone who would have ever considered eating my placenta," the mom of two, 35, wrote in her post titled "Eating My Placenta."
> 
> "I actually thought Kourtney would have soooo done this, but I don't think she did," she continued. (Kourtney, however, did consume placenta pills.)
> 
> "And when I say 'eat my placenta,' I mean that I'm having it freeze-dried and made into a pill formnot actually fry it like a steak and eat it (which some people do, BTW)." (Indeed, Kim and Kourtney pretended to feed their family fried human placenta on an episode of Keeping Up With the Kardashians back in 2013.)
> 
> Kim decided to give the method another go after giving birth to her son, Saint, on December 5. "I heard so many stories when I was pregnant with North of moms who never ate their placenta with their first baby and then had postpartum depression, but then when they took the pills with their second baby, they did not suffer from depression!" she continued. "So I thought, why not try it? What do I have to lose?"
> 
> The reality star is consuming said placenta in the form of dark purple pills. "I really didn't want the baby blues and thought I can't go wrong with taking a pill made of my own hormonesmade by me, for me," she wrote. "I started researching and read about so many moms who felt this same way and said the overall healing process was so much easier."
> 
> According to the reality star, the pills are working again. "I had great results and felt so energized and didn't have any signs of depression!" she gushed on her site. "I definitely had to do it again. Every time I take a pill, I feel a surge of energy and feel really healthy and good. I totally recommend it for anyone considering it! (Other celeb moms who have consumed their placentas include January Jones, Kim Zolciak and Holly Madison.)
> Celebrity Pregnancy Confessions
> 
> This will probably be Kim's final time consuming placenta pills. Us Weekly reported on Monday, December 14, that Saint is most likely Kim and Kanye West's last child.
> 
> "It's unlikely she'll ever carry another baby," a source previously told Us. The same source also shared that if the couple wanted to have another baby, it would most likely be via a surrogate




That is just yucky. When I read it the first time I literally almost threw up.


----------



## Jayne1

schadenfreude said:


> Hold up. Didn't she supposedly have placenta accreta with North? If she did indeed have placenta accreta the first time, there's no way they were not going to send the second placenta to pathology to examine it and see if the same thing happened. I assumed they did this because of the announcement that getting pregnant again would be sooooo risky and whatevs. Okay, but typically once your placenta makes a trip to pathology, it's not really fit for release back to the patient and definitely not fit for consumption since it's most likely been soaked in formalin (formaldehyde). WHAT'S IN THOSE PILLS KIM



I was wondering the same thing.

That company can ground anything up, maybe it is her own bacteria filled placenta, maybe a  bit of cow placenta, maybe it was cooked or frozen, which damages it but we really don't know what's in it.

Cute label, though.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> That is just yucky. When I read it the first time I literally almost threw up.



Ahaha, ditto.

Is this another celebrity thing, like getting colonics?


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> That is just yucky. When I read it the first time I literally almost threw up.



 Its not like you can taste it. It's a pill, you swallow it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Its not like you can taste it. It's a pill, you swallow it.




It's psychological thing. *shivers*.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Its not like you can taste it. It's a pill, you swallow it.



According to that article, some fry it like a steak.


----------



## BPC

bisousx said:


> According to that article, some fry it like a steak.



I <gagged> when I read that.


----------



## Jayne1

Just tried this one my desktop computer


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> According to that article, some fry it like a steak.



Yes, I saw that on a show once. A lot of people do it in London and Ireland. They kept it in the freezer until the first year I believe.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Yes, I saw that on a show once. A lot of people do it in London and Ireland. They kept it in the freezer until the first year I believe.




That's it! Will come back when placenta talk is over. Sayonara marinara!


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> That's it! Will come back when placenta talk is over. Sayonara marinara!


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> that's it! Will come back when placenta talk is over. Sayonara marinara!



:d


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Calabasas, California. (December 16)


----------



## poopsie

LOL----poor Penny. She is going to be toted around like a sack of potatoes until she is bigger than Kourt


----------



## White Orchid

And I used to think eating black pudding was gross!


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> That's it! Will come back when placenta talk is over. Sayonara marinara!


Wait for meeeeee!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I see Kourtney's still the fugliest dresser if them all.


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> LOL----poor Penny. She is going to be toted around like a sack of potatoes until she is bigger than Kourt


----------



## nastasja

bisousx said:


> According to that article, some fry it like a steak.




Jennifer Stano hired someone to blend hers up and she drank it like a smoothie while she was still at the hospital. Her husband drank it too [emoji52]


----------



## bag-mania

Geez, eating placenta? That's something dogs do when they have a litter. Shouldn't Kim act a bit more evolved than a dog?


----------



## usmcwifey

Didn't they say there aren't any actual scientific benefits to eating it anyway? Honestly I'd pass on the benefits ... If there are any lol


----------



## bisousx

killerlife said:


> Jennifer Stano hired someone to blend hers up and she drank it like a smoothie while she was still at the hospital. Her husband drank it too [emoji52]



I really, really try to keep an open mind but I just can't. Disgusting. lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

killerlife said:


> Jennifer Stano hired someone to blend hers up and she drank it like a smoothie while she was still at the hospital. Her husband drank it too [emoji52]




Her husband too? For why?! Just why? I find myself asking this question a lot lately lol


----------



## morgan20

North is so cute


----------



## lizmil

North aways seems to be squinting... Camera flashbulbs  Or an eyesight problem?


----------



## VickyB

Diamond earrings on a toddler is atrocious.

Has P taken a face plant recently or is she now being exclusively carried? LOL


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I understand that there might be health benefits to eating your placenta... But ew. Curiosity got the best of me and I googled what a placenta looks like. No thank you!


----------



## poopsie

VickyB said:


> Diamond earrings on a toddler is atrocious.
> 
> Has P taken a face plant recently or is she now being exclusively carried? LOL





I don't think I recall having seen her on the ground since she walked into that car door


----------



## poopsie

VickyB said:


> Diamond earrings on a toddler is atrocious.
> 
> Has P taken a face plant recently or is she now being exclusively carried? LOL




I don't recall having seen her on the ground since she walked into that car door


----------



## caitlin1214

DebbieAnn said:


> Are California birth certificates different from other states?  Here in Missouri, and I know in other states, it is the maiden name of the mother shown.  That would be Kardashian;  Kardashian-West is the supposed married name.



I've got a copy of my Massachusetts birth certificate, and it lists both my mom's maiden name and last name. 



Sassys said:


> Yes, I saw that on a show once. A lot of people do it in London and Ireland. They kept it in the freezer until the first year I believe.


I saw a British couple make a pate out of theirs and serve it to guests. British television has rules against grossness for the sake of grossness being aired on television so the channel got in trouble for airing it. 

(While another channel was investigated for airing an autopsy, it was ruled that there was educational value for that grossness, so that channel faced no penalties.)


----------



## Stansy

killerlife said:


> Jennifer Stano hired someone to blend hers up and she drank it like a smoothie while she was still at the hospital. Her husband drank it too [emoji52]


 
Isn´t that borderline cannibalism?


----------



## Tuuli35

I have read giving birth stories by moms who choose natural home birth without any medical help or painkillers. Many of them mentioned eating the placenta, either right after the birth or dried version. Some freeze it and eat bit by bit.


----------



## AECornell

I'm slightly shocked by the ignorance about placenta benefits and calling it so many negative things. It's extremely beneficial to new mothers, especially while breastfeeding. Why not look it up before bashing it?

Yeah yeah yeah, give me gruff, I know how this thread works.


----------



## mundodabolsa

AECornell said:


> I'm slightly shocked by the ignorance about placenta benefits and calling it so many negative things. It's extremely beneficial to new mothers, especially while breastfeeding. Why not look it up before bashing it?
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah, give me gruff, I know how this thread works.



I'm surprised people are acting like it's a crazy Kim Kardashian or celebrity thing when it's so mainstream nowadays. 

And no, I don't have children nor hang out in mommy circles, yet I've heard all about it.


----------



## tulipfield

morgan20 said:


> North is so cute




Yep yep beautiful little girl


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Diamond earrings on a toddler is atrocious.
> 
> Has P taken a face plant recently or is she now being exclusively carried? LOL



What's so atrocious about it? Obviously as long as their not obnoxiously sized and more child size appropriate.  What's the difference between buying a diamond and a genuine "birth" stone or 24k/14k gold stud? For the most part, I typically only see little girls in one of the three...until the piercing is safe to wear more costume type earrings.


----------



## AECornell

I love earrings on a little girl (whatever kind). They're super cute.

Someone I know posted an article saying it was child abuse to pierce a kids ears. Major side eye from me.



berrydiva said:


> What's so atrocious about it? Obviously as long as their not obnoxiously sized and more child size appropriate.  What's the difference between buying a diamond and a genuine "birth" stone or 24k/14k gold stud? For the most part, I typically only see little girls in one of the three...until the piercing is safe to wear more costume type earrings.


----------



## usmcwifey

My husband bought my daughter her first pair of diamond studs ( 1/4) when she was born and we saved them until she was 2....there is absolutely nothing wrong or atrocious about it! My daughter is now 8 and still wears and takes care of them! If Kim wants to buy her diamond earrings then go for it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

AECornell said:


> I love earrings on a little girl (whatever kind). They're super cute.
> 
> Someone I know posted an article saying it was child abuse to pierce a kids ears. Major side eye from me.




I don't know. I think piercing hurts so it should be up to the kids when they want to have it. I wouldn't call it child abuse, though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care how beneficial it is to eat your placenta, I still think it's gross.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-mania said:


> Geez, eating placenta? That's something dogs do when they have a litter. Shouldn't Kim act a bit more evolved than a dog?


In a word? No. It wouldn't be good for her image, or whatever.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't know. I think piercing hurts so it should be up to the kids when they want to have it. I wouldn't call it child abuse, though.



I don't remember the pain from my piercing when I was a baby but I remember the 2nd one I got at 16...hurt like hell. I'd rather have it done young and not remember. Lol.


----------



## Laila619

Piercing a baby girl's ears may not be child abuse, and I know its done in a lot of cultures, but it's still permanently altering another person's face without their consent. Not all women want piercings. I personally am waiting until my daughters ask and express a desire for piercings.


----------



## White Orchid

I can't be bothered going back, but what are the benefits of eating your placenta, exactly?  My friend and her sisters have almost 20 kids between them and I've never heard of them doing it.

I won't even eat liver so y'all know my stance on it :greengrin:


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I don't remember the pain from my piercing when I was a baby but I remember the 2nd one I got at 16...hurt like hell. I'd rather have it done young and not remember. Lol.




But you see it from an adult's POV when one forgets how hurt it was.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> I can't be bothered going back, but what are the benefits of eating your placenta, exactly?  *My friend and her sisters have almost 20 kids between them *and I've never heard of them doing it.
> 
> I won't even eat liver so y'all know my stance on it :greengrin:


----------



## Bambieee

Piercing a baby's ears is child abuse? Well, that's new. I had mine done at 2 months old and so has everyone else I know. It's pretty common around these parts. I think calling it abuse is a stretch.


----------



## AECornell

Agreed. And I think kids who were actually physically abused would think it was absurd to compare the two.



Bambieee said:


> Piercing a baby's ears is child abuse? Well, that's new. I had mine done at 2 months old and so has everyone else I know. It's pretty common around these parts. I think calling it abuse is a stretch.


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't care how beneficial it is to eat your placenta, I still think it's gross.



Ditto, just nasty. Eating something that comes out of your va jay jay? Gross.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


>



Yep, 8, 6 and 5 and my mate is thinking of having 6 to round it off lol.  Some cultures love big families.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> But you see it from an adult's POV when one forgets how hurt it was.



I remember pain vividly.  But I never remember it hurting when I got mine pierced and I was around 5 I think.  I just remember being happy I finally got to wear earrings lol.  And our family Dr did it cos that's how they did it back in the old days.


----------



## qudz104

White Orchid said:


> I can't be bothered going back, but what are the benefits of eating your placenta, exactly?  My friend and her sisters have almost 20 kids between them and I've never heard of them doing it.
> 
> I won't even eat liver so y'all know my stance on it :greengrin:




It's supposed to help with ppd. However I don't think I could ever stomach it; I know it's becoming a little popular these days but I dunno it just sounds too weird.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bambieee said:


> Piercing a baby's ears is child abuse? Well, that's new. I had mine done at 2 months old and so has everyone else I know. It's pretty common around these parts. I think calling it abuse is a stretch.




+1

Mine were pierced at 6 months with a needle and thread (cultural) and I do not think I am traumatized at all


----------



## Bambieee

AECornell said:


> Agreed. And I think kids who were actually physically abused would think it was absurd to compare the two.




Right. There are way worse things being done to children. Little Northie looks cute in her studs [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> What's so atrocious about it? Obviously as long as their not obnoxiously sized and more child size appropriate.  What's the difference between buying a diamond and a genuine "birth" stone or 24k/14k gold stud? For the most part, I typically only see little girls in one of the three...until the piercing is safe to wear more costume type earrings.





AECornell said:


> I love earrings on a little girl (whatever kind). They're super cute.
> 
> Someone I know posted an article saying it was child abuse to pierce a kids ears. Major side eye from me.





usmcwifey said:


> My husband bought my daughter her first pair of diamond studs ( 1/4) when she was born and we saved them until she was 2....there is absolutely nothing wrong or atrocious about it! My daughter is now 8 and still wears and takes care of them! If Kim wants to buy her diamond earrings then go for it!



All of these. My boyfriend doesn't like seeing little girls or babies with pierced ears, that's something we disagree on, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

qudz104 said:


> It's supposed to help with ppd. However I don't think I could ever stomach it; I know it's becoming a little popular these days but I dunno it just sounds too weird.


Ppd???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

White Orchid said:


> Ppd???




Postpartum depression


----------



## White Orchid

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Postpartum depression


Oh.  Thanks.  I just learned a new acronym.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol at ear piercing being child abuse. Some people are so freaking extra.

I can safely say I don't know anyone that's had the ears pierced as a baby growing up traumatized or hating their parents for piercing their ears. 

I had mine pierced at 2 months old and don't remember the process or recovering. As a matter of fact I do remember them other three I got and they hurt but momentarily. Still not traumatized by those either.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

White Orchid said:


> Oh.  Thanks.  I just learned a new acronym.




No problem!


----------



## lizmil

White Orchid said:


> I can't be bothered going back, but what are the benefits of eating your placenta, exactly?  My friend and her sisters have almost 20 kids between them and I've never heard of them doing it.
> 
> I won't even eat liver so y'all know my stance on it :greengrin:



With ya on the liver!


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> +1
> 
> *Mine were pierced at 6 months with a needle and thread (cultural)* and I do not think I am traumatized at all






so were mine - but i was much older than that!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bunnyr

bag-princess said:


> so were mine - but i was much older than that!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




That sounds traumatizing... The popular way now for me didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bunnyr said:


> That sounds traumatizing... The popular way now for me didn't hurt at all.



Na, almost all baby girls are pierced that way and there's less infection and it heals in a couple of weeks I believe. After the healing process tiny gold hoops are put in, which look so cute.


----------



## altigirl88

My mom told me I could have mine done at 12. She'd had herd done at 15 with a sewing needle and ended up allergic to metal 30 years later. I turned 12, she told me no. When I was 13, I wore some of those magnetic ones for a whole weekend and ended up with knots in my ears. She finally agreed to let me get them pierced. Which I didn't do till I was 21. But I'd won the battle, lol!


I ended up letting them grow up b/c I had alot of trouble with them. I wouldn't get a baby's ears pierced. I'd wait till she knows what's involved. Babies are still cute without their ears pierced


----------



## coconutsboston

Babydoll Chanel said:


> All of these. My boyfriend doesn't like seeing little girls or babies with pierced ears, that's something we disagree on, lol.


I don't like seeing it either, but there are worse things being done to children. Besides, it's not my choice, right?


----------



## bag-princess

bunnyr said:


> That sounds traumatizing... The popular way now for me didn't hurt at all.



it was fine - my ears were numbed. 




Babydoll Chanel said:


> Na, almost all baby girls are pierced that way and there's less infection and it heals in a couple of weeks I believe. After the healing process tiny gold hoops are put in, which look so cute.




yes my sister and i got the cutest little gold hoops!  we felt like little women!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My ears were pierced at age 3 and somehow I'm an unscarred adult from it...lol.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My ears were pierced at age 3 and somehow I'm an unscarred adult from it...lol.





  yea - i even got two more in each ear when i was older.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I had mine done at 2months as well, the needle and thread way, I did 3 more holes myself  when i was a teen. I only have two piercings per ear now. Personally I'd rather see pierced ears on a baby  girl than a huge ridiculous bow on her head


----------



## nastasja

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My ears were pierced at age 3 and somehow I'm an unscarred adult from it...lol.




Same! 

But I wish my mom did mine sooner.  I would've loved to rock some diamond studs in my baby pics.


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I had mine done at 2months as well, the needle and thread way, I did 3 more holes myself  when i was a teen. I only have two piercings per ear now*. Personally I'd rather see pierced ears on a baby  girl than a huge ridiculous bow on her head :*)





:lolots::lolots:   THIS!!!  all.day.long!!   looking like nelly olson!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:   THIS!!!  all.day.long!!   looking like nelly olson!!!



Lmao!


----------



## Lounorada

ladylouboutin08 said:


> i don't care how beneficial it is to eat your placenta, i still think it's gross.


 
+1


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:   THIS!!!  all.day.long!!   *looking like nelly olson!!!:nono*:



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lol! Enjoying your time off Sassys?


----------



## NY_Mami

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:   THIS!!!  all.day.long!!   looking like nelly olson!!!



Oh you just threw it back.... _"Country Girls"_ lol....


----------



## NY_Mami

dangerouscurves said:


> But you see it from an adult's POV when one forgets how hurt it was.



I got a second piercing when I was either 13 or 14... But the piercing barely hurt at all... But the piercing did itch like crazy in the following weeks...


----------



## shiny_things

Piercing a child's ears before they know what their consenting to and can make an informed decision about it, isn't abuse, but it's purely about vanity for the parent and that in itself is kind of gross. I know that's an unpopular opinion, but there it is.

Once the child understands and can make a sensible decision, go ahead but until then, nuh-uh. It's not about it being traumatic, it's about marking your child permanently for vanity before they can consent to it.


----------



## YSoLovely

Eh. I have nothing against parents having their kids' ears pierced. Once the kids are old enough to decide on their own, they can still take them out.

I don'r remember having mine pierced for the first time, but I know from pictures that I had them done in Kindergarten. By 2nd grade I was over them and in 6th grade I had them pierced again. It's really not a big deal, imo.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

shiny_things said:


> Piercing a child's ears before they know what their consenting to and can make an informed decision about it, isn't abuse, but it's purely about vanity for the parent and that in itself is kind of gross. I know that's an unpopular opinion, but there it is.
> 
> Once the child understands and can make a sensible decision, go ahead but until then, nuh-uh. It's not about it being traumatic, it's about marking your child permanently for vanity before they can consent to it.



Like you said, that's just your opinion.


----------



## littlerock

I grew up with just my Dad raising me and he waited to pierce my ears until I asked for it, around 6 or 7. I wonder if that's why I've always had problems. My ears get irritated with earrings in. I just don't wear any at all, anymore. Wonder if it would have been different had he pierced them as a baby?


----------



## BPC

My mother thought she would let me decide as well.

At 12 I finally got the balls up to do it. I still remember the pain.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> Piercing a child's ears before they know what their consenting to and can make an informed decision about it, isn't abuse, but it's purely about vanity for the parent and that in itself is kind of gross. I know that's an unpopular opinion, but there it is.
> 
> Once the child understands and can make a sensible decision, go ahead but until then, nuh-uh. It's not about it being traumatic, it's about marking your child permanently for vanity before they can consent to it.



Permanent? If you decide you don't want an earring at and stop wearing them...generally the hole closes up over time.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> Piercing a child's ears before they know what their consenting to and can make an informed decision about it, isn't abuse, but it's purely about vanity for the parent and that in itself is kind of gross. I know that's an unpopular opinion, but there it is.
> 
> Once the child understands and can make a sensible decision, go ahead but until then, nuh-uh. It's not about it being traumatic, it's about marking your child permanently for vanity before they can consent to it.



Permanent? If you decide you don't want an earring at and stop wearing them...generally the hole closes up over time. It's definitely vanity but it's also not like babies are deciding what clothes go on their bodies or how their parents comb their hair or anything else they can't voice their opinion on.  Isn't it all vanity until the child can make their own decisions?


----------



## Avril

Haven't been on this thread in ages but heard on a gossip tv show today that Kanye dumped Kim four days after giving birth to Saint?


----------



## Sassys

chloe_chick999 said:


> lol! Enjoying your time off sassys?



yes!


----------



## Sassys

Avril said:


> Haven't been on this thread in ages but heard on a gossip tv show today that Kanye dumped Kim four days after giving birth to Saint?



Doubt it. He doesn't live with her, so there is no reason to.


----------



## poopsie

Laila619 said:


> Piercing a baby girl's ears may not be child abuse, and I know its done in a lot of cultures, but it's still permanently altering another person's face without their consent. Not all women want piercings. I personally am waiting until my daughters ask and express a desire for piercings.





This. 

Piercing a baby's ears sounds like it is more for the mothers vanity than the childs benefit. But since North is so into fashion I am sure she demanded it and picked out the diamonds herself.  She knows what she wants----isn't that what we have been told?


----------



## knasarae

littlerock said:


> I grew up with just my Dad raising me and he waited to pierce my ears until I asked for it, around 6 or 7. I wonder if that's why I've always had problems. My ears get irritated with earrings in. I just don't wear any at all, anymore. Wonder if it would have been different had he pierced them as a baby?



I was very young when I had my ears pierced.  But I've only ever been able to wear real gold.  Other metals irritate my ears really bad.  A friend of mine recently told me that it's probably nickel?  She said that if I want to try costume jewelry earrings I should try nickel-free, which can be found a lot easier nowadays.



Sassys said:


> Doubt it. He doesn't live with her, so there is no reason to.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-mania said:


> Geez, eating placenta? That's something dogs do when they have a litter.* Shouldn't Kim act a bit more evolved than a dog?*



LOL



berrydiva said:


> I don't remember the pain from my piercing when I was a baby but I remember the 2nd one I got at 16...hurt like hell. I'd rather have it done young and not remember. Lol.


Me neither....I was pierced around 2-3 months. Still have the original piercing and never had any issues with it.

  Alwayswanted a 2nd piercing, My Mom wouldn't let me. As soon as I went to college, I got it done. Didn't really like it, so I've let it close over the years.



poopsie said:


> This.
> 
> Piercing a baby's ears sounds like it is more for the *mothers vanity* than the childs benefit. But since North is so into fashion I am sure she demanded it and picked out the diamonds herself.  She knows what she wants----isn't that what we have been told?


In a lot of societies, it a cultural thing.


----------



## usmcwifey

Laila619 said:


> Piercing a baby girl's ears may not be child abuse, and I know its done in a lot of cultures, but it's still permanently altering another person's face without their consent. Not all women want piercings. I personally am waiting until my daughters ask and express a desire for piercings.




You make it sounds like they're giving the child a nose job or face lift lol ....


----------



## usmcwifey

Ladybug09 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Me neither....I was pierced around 2-3 months. Still have the original piercing and never had any issues with it.
> 
> Alwayswanted a 2nd piercing, My Mom wouldn't let me. As soon as I went to college, I got it done. Didn't really like it, so I've let it close over the years.
> 
> 
> In a lot of societies, it a cultural thing.




It definitely is a cultural thing for a lot of people ...my mom had it done, she did it to me and my sister and I did it to my daughter and all of our ears are perfectly fine as well lol


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> Permanent? If you decide you don't want an earring at and stop wearing them...generally the hole closes up over time.



Even after 20+ years of nor wearing earrings the holes in my ears haven't grown back together...
I got them pearced at age 6, and I was screaming like hell. I wouldn't say that I was traumatized, but the other people at the jeweller's store sure were


----------



## Stansy

Avril said:


> Haven't been on this thread in ages but heard on a gossip tv show today that Kanye dumped Kim four days after giving birth to Saint?



Maybe PMK is preparing the exit strategy?

Step 1: make Kanye look like the bad guy.


----------



## Lounorada

*Enters thread*










.
.
.
.
.






*Exits thread*


----------



## shiny_things

berrydiva said:


> Permanent? If you decide you don't want an earring at and stop wearing them...generally the hole closes up over time. It's definitely vanity but it's also not like babies are deciding what clothes go on their bodies or how their parents comb their hair or anything else they can't voice their opinion on.  Isn't it all vanity until the child can make their own decisions?



True, but putting a hole, permanent or not, in your child's ear is quite a bit different to an outfit. I just don't agree with doing anything to your chils body until they are old enough to consent, hair aside.


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> North aways seems to be squinting... Camera flashbulbs  Or an eyesight problem?



I think it's just a natural grimace.  Kim will teach her to hold her face still for the cameras, so she'll be fine.  lol


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> I'm slightly shocked by the ignorance about placenta benefits and calling it so many negative things. It's extremely beneficial to new mothers, especially while breastfeeding. Why not look it up before bashing it?
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah, give me gruff, I know how this thread works.



If it is beneficial, why don't doctors/obstetricians  suggest it, the way they suggest the benefits of breastfeeding?

Or do they and I missed out because I had my kids years ago?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The truth is there's no solid anecdotal evidence in either direction re: pro/con for digesting the placenta.

It's not for me, but I think if someone feels it may lessen post-natal depression then they should take it.  There are studies that even placebo's have a positive effect if you believe in it.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> *Enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exits thread*



+1


----------



## bunnyr

Jayne1 said:


> If it is beneficial, why don't doctors/obstetricians  suggest it, the way they suggest the benefits of breastfeeding?
> 
> 
> 
> Or do they and I missed out because I had my kids years ago?




In western medicine everything has to be "proven" which sometimes isn't always a good thing. In lots of cultures there are many precautions taken for health related benefits that are more common sense like and can't be proven in a scientific way. That's an entire different topic which will surely raise debate so I'll just leave it as that. And I am not talking about placenta just the theory about western medicine in general.


----------



## bisousx

poopsie said:


> This.
> 
> Piercing a baby's ears sounds like it is more for the mothers vanity than the childs benefit. But since North is so into fashion I am sure she demanded it and picked out the diamonds herself.  She knows what she wants----isn't that what we have been told?



Lol.

Let's be real. North will grow up to be the "type" of woman who wants to wear earrings. Nothing to fuss about.

I had my ears pierced first at 6. Didn't take care of them, they closed up. Re pierced at 13. 

Even if she doesn't want them, which won't happen, she'll live.


----------



## White Orchid

Omg are our Mothers related?!?



Ladybug09 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Me neither....I was pierced around 2-3 months. Still have the original piercing and never had any issues with it.
> 
> *Alwayswanted a 2nd piercing, My Mom wouldn't let me. As soon as I went to college, I got it done. Didn't really like it, so I've let it close over the years.*
> 
> 
> In a lot of societies, it a cultural thing.


----------



## GoGlam

shiny_things said:


> True, but putting a hole, permanent or not, in your child's ear is quite a bit different to an outfit. I just don't agree with doing anything to your chils body until they are old enough to consent, hair aside.




CHILDREN CANNOT LEGALLY CONSENT TO ANYTHING.  So frankly, it doesn't legally matter what they want until they're 18 in most states in the U.S. While the more humane, logical thing is to take your opinions and desires into account when making decisions for them, you are legally in charge of making decisions--NOT them.


----------



## White Orchid

Hold up, I'm coming with ya lol.

I'll be the one with the giant hoops :greengrin: 


Lounorada said:


> *Enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exits thread*


----------



## White Orchid

You're not a lawyer by any chance?

Please don't shout out your answer  :greengrin:



GoGlam said:


> CHILDREN CANNOT LEGALLY CONSENT TO ANYTHING.  So frankly, it doesn't legally matter what they want until they're 18 in most states in the U.S. While the more humane, logical thing is to take your opinions and desires into account when making decisions for them, you are legally in charge of making decisions--NOT them.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> True, but putting a hole, permanent or not, in your child's ear is quite a bit different to an outfit. I just don't agree with doing anything to your chils body until they are old enough to consent, hair aside.


some people would beg to differ. Some people will tell you that you're placing a role on your child by dressing them a certain way and forcing your belief of what they should look like, religion they should follow, encourage interest in the opposite sex, and tge like before they have the opportunity to develop their own sense of self/personality.  Some people would say that's more damaging than 2 tiny barely viable holes in cartilage. But  I'm not one of those people though.


----------



## Bambieee

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Na, almost all baby girls are pierced that way and there's less infection and it heals in a couple of weeks I believe. After the healing process tiny gold hoops are put in, which look so cute.




Awww that sounds adorable. My twin sister and I had teeny studs.


----------



## GoGlam

White Orchid said:


> You're not a lawyer by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't shout out your answer  :greengrin:




Lol sorry.  I just feel like so many get offended by virtually everything now.  Getting basically offended by piercing your child's ears is... Too much!


----------



## Swanky

Alrighty then. . . let's get back to Kim/Kanye gossip please, not debating pierced ears.


----------



## altigirl88

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Alrighty then. . . let's get back to Kim/Kanye gossip please, not debating pierced ears.



Swanky, they've gotta give us something to work with! Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Omg are our Mothers related?!?



Hello my sista! Lol!

Along with the ear piercing, I cut my hair super short. Regretted that too!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> Hello my sista! Lol!
> 
> Along with the ear piercing, I cut my hair super short. Regretted that too!



You just have to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## AECornell

Because most Drs don't suggest natural methods. Big pharma pays their bills and they aren't educated in natural medicine, it's not their thing. If you go to a midwife, doula, or a dr who believes in more natural processes, you'll learn a lot more about "alternative" things.



Jayne1 said:


> If it is beneficial, why don't doctors/obstetricians  suggest it, the way they suggest the benefits of breastfeeding?
> 
> 
> 
> Or do they and I missed out because I had my kids years ago?


2 ml


----------



## bunnyr

AECornell said:


> Because most Drs don't suggest natural methods. Big pharma pays their bills and they aren't educated in natural medicine, it's not their thing. If you go to a midwife, doula, or a dr who believes in more natural processes, you'll learn a lot more about "alternative" things.
> 
> 2 ml




Yes this too. And not all are about curing a disease. It's about taking care of your body. Such as drink more warm liquids especially at certain times of your body condition versus ice cold soda.


----------



## LavenderIce

Give it time.  The matching Christmas pajama pics are coming our way.  I just hope they give us something before then.  I don't know how much more piegate (thank goodness that has come and gone) placenta and piercing talk I can take.


----------



## lallybelle

Apparently they took the baby to the doctors.


http://www.tmz.com/photos/2015/12/18/kim-kardashian-saint-west-kanye-first-photos/*Saint West* made his public debut, of sorts, heading out with mom, dad and his big sis to the doctor's office in L.A. on Thursday.
*Kanye West* and *Kim Kardashian* took Saint for a checkup, 12 days after he was born. *North* was not left out. Mom carried her, while Kanye -- covered in a hoodie -- lugged his son ... also covered, in his car seat.
The whole fam was looking healthy and happy, and check out the heels on Kim. Damn!
That's a quick bounce back.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/18/saint-west-first-photos-kim-kardashian-kanye/#ixzz3uh0xtPI0


----------



## dangerouscurves

I still think Saint as a first name is silly.


----------



## berrydiva

lallybelle said:


> Apparently they took the baby to the doctors.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/photos/2015/12/18/kim-kardashian-saint-west-kanye-first-photos/*Saint West* made his public debut, of sorts, heading out with mom, dad and his big sis to the doctor's office in L.A. on Thursday.
> *Kanye West* and *Kim Kardashian* took Saint for a checkup, 12 days after he was born. *North* was not left out. Mom carried her, while Kanye -- covered in a hoodie -- lugged his son ... also covered, in his car seat.
> The whole fam was looking healthy and happy, and check out the heels on Kim. Damn!
> That's a quick bounce back.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/18/saint-west-first-photos-kim-kardashian-kanye/#ixzz3uh0xtPI0



Ugh...I'm not giving tmz clicks. Where's the pics?


----------



## lallybelle




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Dang, the heels on Kimbo!


----------



## Sassys

Wow, he's actually carrying his child and not letting the Nanny do it.


----------



## usmcwifey

If both parents are there, why must they need the nanny?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Wow, he's actually carrying his child and not letting the Nanny do it.



It's a boy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> Wow, he's actually carrying his child and not letting the Nanny do it.




Um duh he's a saint. Who doesn't want to touch one [emoji19]


----------



## Jayne1

usmcwifey said:


> If both parents are there, why must they need the nanny?



The nanny could stay at home, with the other nanny, and watch North.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

usmcwifey said:


> If both parents are there, why must they need the nanny?



In case North cries, since Kim probably has no idea what to do...


----------



## White Orchid

usmcwifey said:


> If both parents are there, why must they need the nanny?


Lol you really need to ask?

Alrighty.  It's cos once the Paps are gone, they will hand over all duties back to the nanny.


----------



## usmcwifey

White Orchid said:


> Lol you really need to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty.  It's cos once the Paps are gone, they will hand over all duties back to the nanny.




It was a rhetorical question ... If you may.


----------



## usmcwifey

Babydoll Chanel said:


> In case North cries, since Kim probably has no idea what to do...




Yes poor child


----------



## jenjen1964

Did anyone notice North has a PINK coat???  I thought that color was banned from her wardrobe lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> It's a boy


 
Exactly.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Few more photos of the happy family. 
Tmz credit


----------



## Sassys

usmcwifey said:


> If both parents are there, why must they need the nanny?



THANK YOU!!! I don't get that. I see it all the time here in NYC; especially the upper east side.


----------



## poopsie

Are they going to do the empty stroller strolls again do ya think?


----------



## redney

poopsie said:


> Are they going to do the empty stroller strolls again do ya think?



Probably. Once Kimbo is ready to reveal herself after her mommy PS heals.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Kardashian and Kanye West "Really Connected" During 2008 Star Wars Gig: Crazy Photos!*



She's got buns, hon. *Kim Kardashian* is really taking the opening day of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ seriously. The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star shared photos on Friday, December 18, of a _Star Wars_-themed gig she did with *Kanye West* back in 2008.


"In honor of 'Star Wars: The Force Awakens' being  released today, I wanted to share these old pics of Kanye and me from  years ago!" Kardashian, 35, wrote via her personal website. "We worked together on a pilot for a show called 'Alligator Boots' back in 2008 and I played Princess Leia."



She added: "We had met before this project (back in 2003), but I would  say this is when we first really connected. These pics are SO funny!"



In the photos, the mom of two dressed as Princess Leia  for the TV movie. She rocked Princess Leia's trademark hair buns and a  gold chain bra. West, 38, suited up as a Stormtrooper. The raunchy  comedy featured puppets hooking up, West dancing with puppeteers, and*  Kardashian telling her future hubby that she was going to have sex with a  bear named Beary White/Big Chocolate.:giggles:


*Kardashian  appeared to enjoy her time on set. "It's nothing new for me," she said  off-camera in a 2011 YouTube video. *"I play with puppets all the time." 
*
West, who also had fun, added: "I love the first _Star Wars_. You get that organic feel with [my] character."




https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/news/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-really-202500698.html?ref=gs
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## White Orchid

Well, it is the season to be jolly!  :greengrin:



Encore Hermes said:


> Few more photos of the happy family.
> Tmz credit
> View attachment 3217420
> View attachment 3217421
> View attachment 3217422
> View attachment 3217423
> View attachment 3217424
> View attachment 3217425
> View attachment 3217427


----------



## shiny_things

I would laugh so hard if they were doing the walk with a covered buggy or car seat and a gust of wind blew the blanket away to reveal no baby inside.


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian and Kanye West "Really Connected" During 2008 Star Wars Gig: Crazy Photos!*
> 
> 
> 
> She's got buns, hon. *Kim Kardashian* is really taking the opening day of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ seriously. The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star shared photos on Friday, December 18, of a _Star Wars_-themed gig she did with *Kanye West* back in 2008.
> 
> 
> "In honor of 'Star Wars: The Force Awakens' being  released today, I wanted to share these old pics of Kanye and me from  years ago!" Kardashian, 35, wrote via her personal website. "We worked together on a pilot for a show called 'Alligator Boots' back in 2008 and I played Princess Leia."
> 
> 
> 
> She added: "We had met before this project (back in 2003), but I would  say this is when we first really connected. These pics are SO funny!"
> 
> 
> 
> In the photos, the mom of two dressed as Princess Leia  for the TV movie. She rocked Princess Leia's trademark hair buns and a  gold chain bra. West, 38, suited up as a Stormtrooper. The raunchy  comedy featured puppets hooking up, West dancing with puppeteers, and*  Kardashian telling her future hubby that she was going to have sex with a  bear named Beary White/Big Chocolate.:giggles:
> 
> 
> *Kardashian  appeared to enjoy her time on set. "It's nothing new for me," she said  off-camera in a 2011 YouTube video. *"I play with puppets all the time."
> *
> West, who also had fun, added: "I love the first _Star Wars_. You get that organic feel with [my] character."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/news/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-really-202500698.html?ref=gs




Kim is so trife. Wasn't she dating Reggie then? How can she even say s*** like this and think it's cute? :weird:


----------



## Queenpixie

when kim looked like this


----------



## Jikena

Queenpixie said:


> when kim looked like this



Looked so beautiful. :cry:


----------



## lizmil

I bet she looks back on those days and misses her looks.


----------



## purseproblm

So that is the model of Kim Nays Rivera was aiming for.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Queenpixie said:


> when kim looked like this



Wow she looked gorgeous! She should wear red more often although I doubt kanye would let her lol


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Wow I forget how stunning she was.


----------



## White Orchid

And when her weaves were hella more natural-looking.



Queenpixie said:


> when kim looked like this


----------



## Lookin@bags

[emoji22]what a shame [emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## GoGlam

I think she was most liked by the world at that stage of her looks too because her look resonated with so many different cultures... Kind of looks Armenian, kind of Indian, kind of Latina.


----------



## usmcwifey

Wow she looks beautiful (shock) in the red dress! Would have been so much more likable and relatable if she had stayed at that look! Now it's just sad....plastic looking.


----------



## labelwhore04

That's the Kim Kanye wishes he had married


----------



## DC-Cutie

Queenpixie said:


> when kim looked like this



we need to put these pics on milk cartons.  Because THIS Kim is long gone....


----------



## StopHammertime

Queenpixie said:


> when kim looked like this




She looks good in the top pic. Second pic, already too plasticy for my liking.


----------



## coconutsboston

She should just cover up more, period.  Those old pics are way easier on the eyes than seeing seams stretched and nipples constantly.


----------



## coconutsboston

shiny_things said:


> I would laugh so hard if they were doing the walk with a covered buggy or car seat and a gust of wind blew the blanket away to reveal no baby inside.


I keep waiting for this!


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> I think she was most liked by the world at that stage of her looks too because her look resonated with so many different cultures... Kind of looks Armenian, kind of Indian, kind of Latina.



Agree.


----------



## shiny_things

See I think she was most beautiful when she very first came into fame. It's those little imperfections that make people beautiful, I think. Her last days of looking like a normal, beautiful human ended when she divorced Hump. She became the overworked alien we know now after that.


----------



## bag-princess

Pandoravuitton said:


> Wow I forget how stunning she was.




she hasn't!!  bless her heart!  





labelwhore04 said:


> That's the Kim Kanye wishes he had married




   i wonder what goes through his mind when he views the reality he married!


----------



## VickyB

She really looks lovely in those old pics! Does anybody know old these pics are?


----------



## Jayne1

She only looked like that for a short time, on her way to something else, more procedures, more changes


----------



## morgan20

shiny_things said:


> See I think she was most beautiful when she very first came into fame. It's those little imperfections that make people beautiful, I think. Her last days of looking like a normal, beautiful human ended when she divorced Hump. She became the overworked alien we know now after that.




Yes same here....was watching the first season by 'gunpoint' only yesterday.  It was the one where the FBI came to their house to investigate some old nude pictures.  She was stunning then....the Reggie era


----------



## morgan20




----------



## Jayne1

This face would not get the cover of Vogue, sad to say.


----------



## morgan20




----------



## shiny_things

Jayne1 said:


> This face would not get the cover of Vogue, sad to say.



Eh, Vogue's not really about beauty thouhh.


----------



## White Orchid

Hmmmm....Reggie  



morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3218205


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did you guys read that in 2016 Kim & Kanye will travel to Israel to baptize Saint.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> This face would not get the cover of Vogue, sad to say.



ITA! Not attractive.


----------



## Crystalina

VickyB said:


> ITA! Not attractive.




Honestly, I think she looks better here than she does now, JMHO.


----------



## Bambieee

She was gorgeous but Kim looks better now imo.


----------



## AEGIS

Jayne1 said:


> This face would not get the cover of Vogue, sad to say.



oh please. uglier women have been on the cover and inside the pages of Vogue
they would just airbrush what they needed to airbrush


----------



## AEGIS

purseproblm said:


> So that is the model of Kim Nays Rivera was aiming for.





 and Kylie


----------



## nastasja

VickyB said:


> She really looks lovely in those old pics! Does anybody know old these pics are?




The red lace dress was early 2012.

2013 is when she got the last nose job that really ruined/changed her face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3218205




All I see is Reggie [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] He looks biiiiiiig..... [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Hmmmm....Reggie




U-uh.... There's nothing to see here. [emoji12]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3218204



She looks pretty here. Her boobs and forehead have tripled in size now!


----------



## altigirl88

jenjen1964 said:


> Did anyone notice North has a PINK coat???  I thought that color was banned from her wardrobe lol.




She decided to change things up with a splash of color.


----------



## caitlin1214

jenjen1964 said:


> Did anyone notice North has a PINK coat???  I thought that color was banned from her wardrobe lol.



Maybe he made an exception because it was fur (or at least looked like it was).


----------



## Sasha2012

It may just be the ideal last-minute present for celebrity worshiping relatives.

For Kim Kardashian has just dropped the bombshell news that she is releasing her own range of icons which she creatively calls Kimojis.

The reality television personality shared the exciting news with her millions of followers on the Instagram on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...icons-called-Kimojis-including-image-bum.html


----------



## redney

Seriously? Does anyone care?


----------



## AlbertsLove

Is the blurred out Kimoji a penis?? Well it makes sense since that's what got her here.


----------



## starsandbucks

^LOL. I think it's an extended middle finger.


----------



## poopsie

Desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## Stansy

Is it April 1st already?


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Seriously? Does anyone care?



It's kind of smart actually. I'm sure many will use them and other celebs will follow suit and create their own. For heavy social networking users, they'll lap it up.


----------



## lizmil

Anyone who texts  me with those will be deleted from my phone!


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Anyone who texts  me with those will be deleted from my phone!



It's that serious?!


----------



## lizmil

Am I serious or those things are real? And yes, I mean it.  If it was one of my kids.. It won't  be.. They will get a warning.  DD might do it in satirical jest. That would be bonus points.


----------



## myown

then I wonder why you are on this thread


----------



## Jikena

The crying face would be great to use though. I'd use it !


----------



## baghorr

Just a question for the anti-baby-ear-piercers......are your baby boys circumcised???


----------



## dangerouscurves

baghorr said:


> Just a question for the anti-baby-ear-piercers......are your baby boys circumcised???




Lol!!!! I don't plan to have kids but if I had a boy, I'd let him choose if he wants to be circumcised when he's older. I don't believe in religions anyway.


----------



## qudz104

baghorr said:


> Just a question for the anti-baby-ear-piercers......are your baby boys circumcised???




I don't think the two are really related as many who circumcise their sons do it for religious purposes and ear piercing is mostly a personal choice. 
If circumcision is done for religious purposes then it has to be done at some point and it's better to do it when they're very young so it's not as painful or at least the memory will be gone soon enough. Whereas with piercing one can hold off till the child is older.


----------



## Laila619

baghorr said:


> Just a question for the anti-baby-ear-piercers......are your baby boys circumcised???



No


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!!! I don't plan to have kids but if I had a boy, I'd let him choose if he wants to be circumcised when he's older. I don't believe in religions anyway.



From the very few men (3) I've met who had it done when they were older, they said the pain was unbelievable and they all wished their parents did it when they were a baby. I kind of felt bad but remembered men are usually wussies when it comes to pain anyway.


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> then I wonder why you are on this thread



my thoughts as well


----------



## tweegy

qudz104 said:


> I don't think the two are really related as many who circumcise their sons do it for religious purposes and ear piercing is mostly a personal choice.
> If circumcision is done for religious purposes then it has to be done at some point and it's better to do it when they're very young so it's not as painful or at least the memory will be gone soon enough. Whereas with piercing one can hold off till the child is older.




No actually, it's not done for primarily religious reasons...


----------



## lizmil

myown said:


> then I wonder why you are on this thread



Not to give them money!


----------



## Queenpixie

Johnathan Cheban apparently will be in CBBUK... god help us all


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol at them doing an emoji of Kim's crying face, good sense of humor, Kim. I won't be using any KIMOJIs but I'm sure K fans will eat it up. 

I saw a rerun of KUWTK this morning and chile....if I spoke to my mama the way Kim spoke to Kris last night I'd get chin checked, pregnant and all. Kris oughta be ashamed of herself, it's her fault those girls talk to her so reckless.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Not to give them money!



But who's forcing you to though?  


There's something seriously wrong if an emoji can cause such levels of irritation.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What ever happened to her video game or app that was supposed to be the highest selling ever?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Please let's not have circumcision go around. (Pun intended)


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol at them doing an emoji of Kim's crying face, good sense of humor, Kim. I won't be using any KIMOJIs but I'm sure K fans will eat it up.
> 
> I saw a rerun of KUWTK this morning and chile....if I spoke to my mama the way Kim spoke to Kris last night I'd get chin checked, pregnant and all. Kris oughta be ashamed of herself, it's her fault those girls talk to her so reckless.



At this point, Kris is just an employee to her offspring.


----------



## White Orchid

For you anti-religious folk, please look away now.

When my bestie met her husband, he was quite enamoured by her.  Playing hard to get she jokingly quipped to him one day that if he seriously wanted to marry her (she's Muslim and he wasn't at the time), he'd have to get circumcised first.  Well whaddya know, he went out and did it lol.

She then realised he was serious and fast forward to today - they've been happily married for 30 years by the grace of God and she still bloody adores him lol.  Helps that he's a very nice guy too.  And they produced some gorgeous girls too.


----------



## Lounorada

Looks like they forgot the most obvious emoji for kim, a spanx 'kimoji'...

I will say it's funny that even in an emoji her a$$ looks like a saggy bag of sand


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> For you anti-religious folk, please look away now.
> 
> When my bestie met her husband, he was quite enamoured by her.  Playing hard to get she jokingly quipped to him one day that if he seriously wanted to marry her (she's Muslim and he wasn't at the time), he'd have to get circumcised first.  Well whaddya know, he went out and did it lol.
> 
> She then realised he was serious and fast forward to today - they've been happily married for 30 years by the grace of God and she still bloody adores him lol.  Helps that he's a very nice guy too.  And they produced some gorgeous girls too.



I'm confused. Why would anti-religious folks be offended or need to look away? Circumcisions aren't only done out of religion.


----------



## redney

Is the last emoji of her face for "plastic surgery and how I ruined my face forever?"


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Looks like they forgot the most obvious emoji for kim, a spanx 'kimoji'...
> 
> I will say it's funny that even in an emoji her a$$ looks like a saggy bag of sand



I do think it's good humor of her to poke fun of herself with the crying emoji.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Is the last emoji of her face for "plastic surgery and how I ruined my face forever?"



Contouring..."beat face"...etc.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I do think it's good humor of her to poke fun of herself with the crying emoji.


 
True. Although, I would guess that it wasn't Kims idea, more like someone suggested to include that 'kiimoji'... make her look like she has a SOH


----------



## Lounorada

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:

Warning! 
.
.
.
.
.
.





 tumblr

:greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

Why you bishes always gotta be insulting the primate world, I don't know  



Lounorada said:


> :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> Warning!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> :greengrin:


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Why you bishes always gotta be insulting the primate world, I don't know


 
Don't blame me, I didn't create the picture, I just shared :greengrin:


----------



## Sasha2012

More KIMOJI, you can find them in the App store.





















via instagram


----------



## GoGlam

Hahahaha some of those emojis are horrible and pretty hilarious at the same time


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## berrydiva

goglam said:


> hahahaha some of those emojis are horrible and pretty hilarious at the same time


+1


----------



## pittcat

The grad hat though?


----------



## pukasonqo

i like the one of her blowing a gum bubble 
and going a bit back, those monkeys certainly are not impressed!


----------



## Ladybug09

AlbertsLove said:


> Is the blurred out Kimoji a penis?? Well it makes sense since that's what got her here.



Lol!


----------



## Lounorada

The one with her stood/legs spread open and her underwear around her ankles... I'm guessing that's in relation to her sex-tape past?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm annoyed by the handstand one, because I'm sure she can't do one, and I've been working on mine for years. it takes a lot of dedication.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> The one with her stood/legs spread open and her underwear around her ankles... I'm guessing that's in relation to her sex-tape past?




i thought it was her taking a leak in the toilet!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Quoting daily mail.......'boys' day out' 









Daily mail


----------



## White Orchid

Santa is that you!   :greengrin: 



Encore Hermes said:


> Quoting daily mail.......'boys' day out'
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/21/12/2F8C8FF100000578-3368816-Boys_day_out_It_looked_as_though_Kanye_West_38_was_taking_a_brea-m-48_1450701879928.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/21/12/2F8C900100000578-3368816-Man_with_a_plan_And_while_the_duo_took_the_opportunity_to_hit_LA-m-49_1450701891897.jpg
> Daily mail


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Quoting daily mail.......'boys' day out'
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/21/12/2F8C8FF100000578-3368816-Boys_day_out_It_looked_as_though_Kanye_West_38_was_taking_a_brea-m-48_1450701879928.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/21/12/2F8C900100000578-3368816-Man_with_a_plan_And_while_the_duo_took_the_opportunity_to_hit_LA-m-49_1450701891897.jpg
> Daily mail


 
Looks like PMK has lost her 'official bag carrier' to Kanye and it also looks like Korey is now Kanyes new dress-up doll/fashion victim...


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Santa is that you!   :greengrin:


  A Kanye-fied Santa 









No one, must ever let Kanye get control over Santas wardrobe... :ninja: It would be a dark day in the North Pole if that happened


----------



## starsandbucks

Haha. Kanye has that look on his face like, "Ugh, my mom is MAKING me hang out with him..."


----------



## redney

starsandbucks said:


> Haha. Kanye has that look on his face like, "Ugh, my mom is MAKING me hang out with him..."



Which is probably accurate. Though I'd never thought Kanye would take orders from PMK. Rather, the opposite.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> More KIMOJI, you can find them in the App store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



she didn't go to college. is she just gonna appropriate Queen talk--well her family does it w/everything else.  and that isn't her skin tone--she's quite pale.


----------



## AEGIS

starsandbucks said:


> Haha. Kanye has that look on his face like, "Ugh, my mom is MAKING me hang out with him..."



omg that's what I thought immediately


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> Quoting daily mail.......'boys' day out'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/21/12/2F8C8FF100000578-3368816-Boys_day_out_It_looked_as_though_Kanye_West_38_was_taking_a_brea-m-48_1450701879928.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/21/12/2F8C900100000578-3368816-Man_with_a_plan_And_while_the_duo_took_the_opportunity_to_hit_LA-m-49_1450701891897.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




god, i thought the velour trackies fashion was a 2005 thing but nope
korey makes kanye look like quite the sartorialist by comparison, well played kanye, take your friend out dressed like a raspberry and you look good next to him


----------



## Longchamp

pukasonqo said:


> god, i thought the velour trackies fashion was a 2005 thing but nope
> korey makes kanye look like quite the sartorialist by comparison, well played kanye, take your friend out dressed like a raspberry and you look good next to him



I lurk over in this thread...I can't stop laughing about raspberry boy.


----------



## AEGIS

If you type larda$$ into your iphone it changes it to Kardashian


----------



## poopsie

myown said:


> then I wonder why you are on this thread







Are there requirements posted somewhere?


----------



## chloebagfreak

I guess they forgot the Ray J P***ing on Kimbo emoji


----------



## morgan20

Wouldn't it be hilarious if these two had a sex tape


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Ok so I admit-- I was curious about her tape so I watched it. Yes it was boring as hell--- and maybe it's because I watched a free version, but I missed the whole Ray J "golden shower" scene. Lol but I stopped when there was like 10 or 15 min left (like I said, it was effing boring lol). Was it towards the end or something? Lol

Edit: we all know the tape WASN'T actually leaked. But say it was, why was she calling Ray J by his stage name, "Ray J?" Surely she would have actually used his real name, if it were a tape between her and her boyfriend at the time? Unless that is his real name? I don't follow that genre of music lol it just seemed weird to me.


----------



## rainbow305

I just bought the kimoji app... It's practically kimages -.- like jpeg files. Copy and paste to your chat screen. I still think they're fun though but get one your friends to buy it and share the images lol


----------



## Jikena

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Ok so I admit-- I was curious about her tape so I watched it. Yes it was boring as hell--- and maybe it's because I watched a free version, but I missed the whole Ray J "golden shower" scene. Lol but I stopped when there was like 10 or 15 min left (like I said, it was effing boring lol). Was it towards the end or something? Lol
> 
> Edit: we all know the tape WASN'T actually leaked. But say it was, why was she calling Ray J by his stage name, "Ray J?" Surely she would have actually used his real name, if it were a tape between her and her boyfriend at the time? Unless that is his real name? I don't follow that genre of music lol it just seemed weird to me.



I've watched it and I haven't seen any "golden shower" scene either. And I agree, it was boring.


----------



## berrydiva

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Ok so I admit-- I was curious about her tape so I watched it. Yes it was boring as hell--- and maybe it's because I watched a free version, but I missed the whole Ray J "golden shower" scene. Lol but I stopped when there was like 10 or 15 min left (like I said, it was effing boring lol). Was it towards the end or something? Lol
> 
> Edit: we all know the tape WASN'T actually leaked. But say it was, why was she calling Ray J by his stage name, "Ray J?" Surely she would have actually used his real name, if it were a tape between her and her boyfriend at the time? Unless that is his real name? I don't follow that genre of music lol it just seemed weird to me.




The golden shower scene was cut out. If you watched it when it was first "leaked" way back when, pre-Vivid, that scene was still in the unedited version. That is the most boring sex tape I've ever watched.


Ray J is a junior, he goes by Ray J in his personal life too...his parents and sister call him that as well.


----------



## berrydiva

rainbow305 said:


> I just bought the kimoji app... It's practically kimages -.- like jpeg files. Copy and paste to your chat screen. I still think they're fun though but get one your friends to buy it and share the images lol




Can't imagine I have any friends that would be willing to spend $1 on this broad's app for some emojis.


----------



## redney

The TV show Portlandia just released their own emojis too. I DGAF about emojis but I would buy theirs over kimbos anyday.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

How can anyone support her by buying anything from her. Ugh


----------



## queen

kitties are cute said:


> how can anyone support her by buying anything from her. Ugh


+1


----------



## myown

we all are supporting her/them with this thread


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> we all are supporting her/them with this thread




How? We're just gossiping about her.


----------



## Sasha2012

dangerouscurves said:


> How? We're just gossiping about her.



Keeping them relevant. All publicity is good publicity.


----------



## littlerock

dangerouscurves said:


> How? We're just gossiping about her.



As long as KIM K threads all over the internet stay at the top and most linked, searched, clicked.. we are supporting her. All of it helps.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

It's one thing to support her on a thread by gossiping, it's another to basically directly give her money. I actually haven't checked this thread in a long time, just popped in cuz ridiculously bored at work!


----------



## Jayne1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> How can anyone support her by buying anything from her. Ugh



Agree.


----------



## littlerock

She gets endorsement deals for being so popular. The more we talk about her, the more $ she gets. It's borderline giving her money.


----------



## Lounorada

A small group of people on one forum, out of the entire internet-sphere, talking about the Kardashian/Jenners is not what's keeping them relevant and making them money.
It's the people buying the stuff they endorse, the people subscribing to their apps/websites/games, the people buying the s**t with their name on it... and the many _millions_ of people who talk about them all over the world on many, many websites/magazines/newspapers. 
If ALL of us one the PurseForum _alone_, stopped talking about them, it wouldn't change a thing. They would still carry on being reported about and making their money. 
We on tPF are just a small drop in a very big ocean.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> A small group of people on one forum, out of the entire internet-sphere, talking about the Kardashian/Jenners is not what's keeping them relevant and making them money.
> It's the people buying the stuff they endorse, the people subscribing to their apps/websites/games, the people buying the s**t with their name on it... and the many _millions_ of people who talk about them all over the world on many, many websites/magazines/newspapers.
> If ALL of us one the PurseForum _alone_, stopped talking about them, it wouldn't change a thing. They would still carry on being reported about and making their money.
> We on tPF are just a small drop in a very big ocean.





Good post.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> A small group of people on one forum, out of the entire internet-sphere, talking about the Kardashian/Jenners is not what's keeping them relevant and making them money.
> It's the people buying the stuff they endorse, the people subscribing to their apps/websites/games, the people buying the s**t with their name on it... and the many _millions_ of people who talk about them all over the world on many, many websites/magazines/newspapers.
> If ALL of us one the PurseForum _alone_, stopped talking about them, it wouldn't change a thing. They would still carry on being reported about and making their money.
> We on tPF are just a small drop in a very big ocean.




Exactly -- there are people who buys her stuff, who line up in malls, who buy their books, pay for their apps&#8230; I still can't believe it, but they are there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lounorada said:


> A small group of people on one forum, out of the entire internet-sphere, talking about the kardashian/jenners is not what's keeping them relevant and making them money.
> It's the people buying the stuff they endorse, the people subscribing to their apps/websites/games, the people buying the s**t with their name on it... And the many _millions_ of people who talk about them all over the world on many, many websites/magazines/newspapers.
> If all of us one the purseforum _alone_, stopped talking about them, it wouldn't change a thing. They would still carry on being reported about and making their money.
> We on tpf are just a small drop in a very big ocean.


----------



## littlerock

Of course it's only a small part... but constant discussion of all things K on the internet is a cog in the machine that we are a part of.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think  being an intern at Jenner communications one of the responsibilities or perks is joining the forum(s) or make blogs to help contribute pics, articles when the brand shows signs of lagging here and there.   More now than before because I think the brand is slowing. 
Show repetitive, sisters older, new sisters copying the original isn't fresh. 
Not pointing fingers at anyone here.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I think  being an intern at Jenner communications one of the responsibilities or perks is joining the forum(s) or make blogs to help contribute pics, articles when the brand shows signs of lagging here and there.   More now than before because I think the brand is slowing.
> Show repetitive, sisters older, new sisters copying the original isn't fresh.
> Not pointing fingers at anyone here.



Hmmm -- good point!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> Hmmm -- good point!



_ I mean, why not. This was posted today from another forum but I read about the member being an insider there before. _
------------------------------
Xyz on about a year ago

Kim has trademarked 'KIMOJI' for a future project (Computer graphics software/Mobile phone application)

------------------------------

yyy on 3 hours ago
xyz confirmed an insider
xyz= steph 

been confirmed multiple times

-----------------------------------
_ replaced names  and xyz was a member here but no longer_


----------



## sdkitty

rainbow305 said:


> I just bought the kimoji app... It's practically kimages -.- like jpeg files. Copy and paste to your chat screen. I still think they're fun though but get one your friends to buy it and share the images lol


I'm just wondering what age group is buying her stuff
Are you a teenager?


----------



## usmcwifey

Just saw this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]am I late to the party with this one?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I'm just wondering what age group is buying her stuff
> Are you a teenager?



I don't think her demo is a specific age group but rather a specific person type. Outside of Tpf you will see women of varying ages beinng part of her "fan" base. What I gather, it's mostly folks who are heavy into social networking and really don't take Kim as seriously as the folks here may...meaning they don't bother with what she may say or do that is contradictory from the previous day, that her body parts are fake (so are many other IG chicks), etc. She's just an object to follow online who likes to share.


----------



## berrydiva

usmcwifey said:


> Just saw this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]am I late to the party with this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220520



I've been saying this for ages. 

Why is Serena photoshopped so terribly in that pic? When did her thighs look like The Rock's thighs?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I don't think her demo is a specific age group but rather a specific person type. Outside of Tpf you will see women of varying ages beinng part of her "fan" base. What I gather, it's mostly folks who are heavy into social networking and really don't take Kim as seriously as the folks here may...meaning they don't bother with what she may say or do that is contradictory from the previous day, that her body parts are fake (so are many other IG chicks), etc. She's just an object to follow online who likes to share.


they seem to be a target for all the late night comics - a symbol of what's wrong with our culture IMO


----------



## Laila619

Us talking about/criticizing her scary plastic face on tPF isn't adding to her fame. She is well on her way out now, soon to be usurped by Kylie. Just remember how dead her thread was when "Saint" was born.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> More KIMOJI, you can find them in the App store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram





lanasyogamama said:


> I'm annoyed by the handstand one, because I'm sure she can't do one, and I've been working on mine for years. it takes a lot of dedication.




Haha! My first thought was, "Like SHE could do either of those moves on a pole!" 

My other thought was, "I'm pretty sure that handstand move is physically impossible, unless she's a pole champion, or something, which she isn't. She either has to be on the ground, supporting her weight or have another body part on/around the pole"

The Science of Stupid did a bit on pole dancing. 

The dancer is like a lever and to stay up, the dancer must keep multiple contact points on the pole at all times. 



Kitties Are Cute said:


> How can anyone support her by buying anything from her. Ugh



I got some of their holiday polishes from Nicole by OPI, but that wasn't a Support the Kardashians thing, that was an I love OPI! thing.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> they seem to be a target for all the late night comics - a symbol of what's wrong with our culture IMO



There's a lot more wrong with our culture than the Kardashians....we have bigger fish to fry. Besides, the late night comics will always find someone of pop culture to deride. Personally, I don't watch E! (I definitely don't watch their show), I'm not heavy on IG and I don't actively seek out gossip mags/sites which seems to be their main outlets...I honestly don't hear much about them unless I'm on this or other message boards. Seems they're easily avoidable.


----------



## VickyB

I've been watching episodes from seasons 1 & 2. Yowza! They don't even look like the same family!! Bruce really was Mr. Mom. The funniest thing I saw was episode 2 featuring Kim doing a Playboy shoot. When she was trying to decide whether or not to do it, she sobbed " I don't want to only be known for taking off my clothes!". Guess she got over that fear. Also watching another season epi where Bruce is getting mani/pedi with the little girls.
And, Kim is such an uber prima donna beotch. I hope she watches all their episodes and has at least a clue as to how obnoxious an individual she is. BUT she has THE BEST ugly cry face ever! I LMAO each time I see it. Gosh, it's unbelievable how quickly she and Kris can turn on the water works!!!!!!
One last observation. Aside from Khloe, the other K woman treat the males of the family really terribly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> There's a lot more wrong with our culture than the Kardashians...*.we have bigger fish to fry.* Besides, the late night comics will always find someone of pop culture to deride. Personally, I don't watch E! (I definitely don't watch their show), I'm not heavy on IG and I don't actively seek out gossip mags/sites which seems to be their main outlets...I honestly don't hear much about them unless I'm on this or other message boards. Seems they're easily avoidable.



Yup, we surely do. If you think about all the things really wrong with the world and our culture, the Ks and all the dumb stuff they do, and the superficial things they represent, sit pretty low on the totem pole, like bottom of you shoe low. 

Personally, the Ks don't really bother me one way or another and if I really cared enough to avoid hearing/reading about them I easily could and that's the thing that I don't understand about people who claim to be really bothered by them. They bother so many folks and yet some of those same people intentionally seek them out to read about their latest antics, see their latest fashion fails, and talk about their show. It's interesting. 



Laila619 said:


> Us talking about/criticizing her scary plastic face on tPF isn't adding to her fame. *She is well on her way out now, soon to be usurped by Kylie. Just remember how dead her thread was when "Saint" was born.*



I feel like people have been saying this for 3+ yrs now and yet somehow...here we are. The Ks thrive on attention, any attention. As long as the world is willing to give that to them, they will manage to stick around and make some money off of it. When people truly stop caring, they will fade.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Laila619 said:


> Us talking about/criticizing her scary plastic face on tPF isn't adding to her fame. She is well on her way out now, soon to be usurped by Kylie. Just remember how dead her thread was when "Saint" was born.




Sorry but you are. The clicks on entertainment sites, tabloid/magazine sites, google searches for their pics, visiting social media pages it all contributes to their earnings and them staying relevant. Magazines and blogs and website will continue to pay for pap pics of the Kardashians and keep writing articles on them if they can see that people are clicking on those links and reading those stories. 

I know it's generally a small bunch of people in this thread that post on the daily but tpf is a pretty big/popular website and all of the Kardashian threads (except maybe robs) stay in the top few and at the very least the first page. 

Companies will continue to send clothes/give them endorsements when they know they'll be papped daily and then the pics posted all over the web and shared on forums like this.


----------



## JessicaKate89

sdkitty said:


> I'm just wondering what age group is buying her stuff
> 
> Are you a teenager?




I purchased the emoji app.

I'm 27, have multiple degrees and run two very successful (if I do say so myself) businesses.


----------



## solange

usmcwifey said:


> Just saw this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]am I late to the party with this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220520



Rofl! I love this! I must admit I'm pleased my thighs match.


----------



## Singra

berrydiva said:


> There's a lot more wrong with our culture than the Kardashians....we have bigger fish to fry. Besides, the late night comics will always find someone of pop culture to deride. Personally, I don't watch E! (I definitely don't watch their show), I'm not heavy on IG and I don't actively seek out gossip mags/sites which seems to be their main outlets...I honestly don't hear much about them unless I'm on this or other message boards. *Seems they're easily avoidable*.



Yeah I would agree. 

The only time I'm exposed to the Kardashians are on this forum, my google news feed and when they make international headline news. I've never watched their show (even ironically), never read a full interview with any of the Kardashians (except the Vanity Fair Caitlyn article), never followed them on Twitter, Instagram or Facebook, never bought any of their products or any product endorsed by them, have a very vague idea on who's dating who and I'm not sure I'd be able to accurately match all their names to the correct faces. 

Most of my information on Kim K comes from annoying articles commenting on her pop cultural influence/impact. Although I would agree her importance is sometimes overstated she's does personify much of what today's popular culture represents. She is an easy shorthand in the way that Marilyn Monroe or Kate Moss were in their respective decades. 

Any person could be derided in mass media for just about anything but not everyone has as many pop cultural touch points converging in one place/time/body/personality. She's the perfect over injected, crassly commercialised, glossy, fake, plastic icon for our times. Can't wait to see what the next few decades dredge up. 






JessicaKate89 said:


> *I purchased the emoji app.*
> 
> I'm 27, have multiple degrees and run two very successful (if I do say so myself) businesses.



Cool, did you feel you got your money's worth?


----------



## JessicaKate89

Singra said:


> Yeah I would agree.
> 
> The only time I'm exposed to the Kardashians are on this forum, my google news feed and when they make international headline news. I've never watched their show (even ironically), never read a full interview with any of the Kardashians (except the Vanity Fair Caitlyn article), never followed them on Twitter, Instagram or Facebook, never bought any of their products or any product endorsed by them, have a very vague idea on who's dating who and I'm not sure I'd be able to accurately match all their names to the correct faces.
> 
> Most of my information on Kim K comes from annoying articles commenting on her pop cultural influence/impact. Although I would agree her importance is sometimes overstated she's does personify much of what today's popular culture represents. She is an easy shorthand in the way that Marilyn Monroe or Kate Moss were in their respective decades.
> 
> Any person could be derided in mass media for just about anything but not everyone has as many pop cultural touch points converging in one place/time/body/personality. She's the perfect over injected, crassly commercialised, glossy, fake, plastic icon for our times. Can't wait to see what the next few decades dredge up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, did you feel you got your money's worth?




Lol It's $2 it's not that serious.


----------



## lizmil

A sigh of relief, this emogi (sp) app has been out a couple of days and I haven't seen it any where except here.  I take bsck a little of my original disdain, I didn't realize it was only $2.  Less than the coffee cups this klan is always carrying on pap runs.

Gotta hand it to them, marketing genius. At only $2, I bet a lot of people will buy, especially for the images that "make fun of Kim."   As the saying goes, they will laugh all the way to the bank.

And, oh, I'm still not buying, personally.


----------



## labelwhore04

The only emoji that i would use from that app is the crying face  LOL. The others are so pointless. Why would you need 10 different emojis of Kims face? When would you use that in normal texting conversations?


----------



## AECornell

She should have made them different faces from different years. 2006 Kim, 2009 Kim, 2011 Kim, etc. at least theyd look different.



labelwhore04 said:


> The only emoji that i would use from that app is the crying face  LOL. The others are so pointless. Why would you need 10 different emojis of Kims face? When would you use that in normal texting conversations?


----------



## pursegrl12

labelwhore04 said:


> The only emoji that i would use from that app is the crying face  LOL. The others are so pointless. Why would you need 10 different emojis of Kims face? When would you use that in normal texting conversations?



yes, I just want the crying face!!!!


----------



## lizmil

labelwhore04 said:


> The only emoji that i would use from that app is the crying face  LOL. The others are so pointless. Why would you need 10 different emojis of Kims face? When would you use that in normal texting conversations?



What, you wouldn't use the side view where her breast and large rear are visible?  Or naked breasts?  Surely suitable for say, texting good luck on exams, or the grocery list!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I actually have a gif of her crying face saved to my phone that I use in texts and emails between friends, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> A sigh of relief, this emogi (sp) app has been out a couple of days and I haven't seen it any where except here.  I take bsck a little of my original disdain, I didn't realize it was only $2.  Less than the coffee cups this klan is always carrying on pap runs.
> 
> Gotta hand it to them, marketing genius. At only $2, I bet a lot of people will buy, especially for the images that "make fun of Kim."   As the saying goes, they will laugh all the way to the bank.
> 
> And, oh, I'm still not buying, personally.



That's not marketing genius...most emoji apps are about $2...it's just the going rate.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I actually have a gif of her crying face saved to my phone that I use in texts and emails between friends, lol.



Exactly. They're just emojis...it's not that serious.


----------



## lizmil

berrydiva said:


> That's not marketing genius...most emoji apps are about $2...it's just the going rate.



Thanks for the info, never bought any didn't know!

But I bet they make more off this than something more expensive like her book.  I would think a lot of people will casually spend a couple of bucks.


----------



## coconutsboston

lizmil said:


> Thanks for the info, never bought any didn't know!
> 
> But I bet they make more off this than something more expensive like her book.  I would think a lot of people will casually spend a couple of bucks.


They were showing on the news last night (yes, the news!) that her emoji app "broke" the [apple] app store upon its release and is the top paid app in the US and UK.


----------



## Lodpah

coconutsboston said:


> They were showing on the news last night (yes, the news!) that her emoji app "broke" the [apple] app store upon its release and is the top paid app in the US and UK.




I think they say that to make them seem popular just like when her husband was caught buying up tons of vogue magazines.


----------



## Lodpah

Lol I read that the app was made to be non functioning to generate the buzz about it. I would not put it past them.


----------



## redney

I read on FB the emojis work on text only and even then not on some Androids. The emojis don't work on FB and maybe other social media platforms.


----------



## coconutsboston

redney said:


> I read on FB the emojis work on text only and even then not on some Androids. The emojis don't work on FB and maybe other social media platforms.


They probably don't work outside of the phones. Similar emoji apps (eg: I have the free Ru Paul one) do not work anywhere but my iPhone.  Typically developers are slower to get them on the android platforms as well.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> I read on FB the emojis work on text only and even then not on some Androids. The emojis don't work on FB and maybe other social media platforms.



Thank goodness.  Don't need to see them, really.  lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Vanity fair


..........On Tuesday, a source with knowledge of the stores operations confirmed to VF Hollywood that *there were no outages on the app store on Monday, which means the Kimoji malfunction was not at all related to Apples capabilities.* In addition to having trouble downloading Kimoji, fans also experienced difficulties inserting the emojis into text messageswhich, some might argue, is the only real purpose of an emojiand using them on Facebook. *While Kardashian did vaguely acknowledge that there were other issues with her latest cartoon-ish contribution to society, she continued to lead fans to believe that the fault was with Apple..*...............

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/12/kim-kardashian-emojis-kimoji-apple-app-store


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Thanks for the info, never bought any didn't know!
> 
> But I bet they make more off this than something more expensive like her book.  I would think a lot of people will casually spend a couple of bucks.



x

She's probably making $0.25-0.50 off each sale, the developer is getting the lionshare. She's not making a lot off of this...it's just another way to keep her relevant. No one makes a ton off of apps other than the developers. Once enough people buy it and share it, folks will just save the image as opposed to buying the emoji pack. Hell they're online, they really can just be cropped at this point.


----------



## berrydiva

coconutsboston said:


> They were showing on the news last night (yes, the news!) that her emoji app "broke" the [apple] app store upon its release and is the top paid app in the US and UK.


We have to know that's BS. All newly anticipated apps become the top paid app in the appstore. Lol. It last for like 24 hours abs that's it then the next app takes over. It doesn't even take that many downloads to become the top paid app.

It has 123 reviews yet they claim 9,000 downloads per milisecond. C'mon.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Reviews for the app complain that they aren't emojis but copy and paste like pics. And too large.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Reviews for the app complain that they aren't emojis but copy and paste like pics. And too large.



In other words, another poorly executed venture by a K.


----------



## sdkitty

JessicaKate89 said:


> I purchased the emoji app.
> 
> I'm 27, have multiple degrees and run two very successful (if I do say so myself) businesses.


so apparently there are adults who want their stuff....if that's what you enjoy, then go for it

I wouldn't want to spend any money enriching these people


----------



## Lodpah

I'm sorry I have to say this. She's a super woman. I mean after just having a baby I need all the sleep i can get and attend to my baby. At this point I'm still so enamoured with my baby I focus all my time on him. How does she do it? Do the fame and glory mean that much to her? SMH


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> I'm sorry I have to say this. She's a super woman. I mean after just having a baby I need all the sleep i can get and attend to my baby. At this point I'm still so enamoured with my baby I focus all my time on him. How does she do it? Do the fame and glory mean that much to her? SMH



Her kids are clearly not much more than a prop to her fame game.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't believe they didn't test the emoji on different phones and social media apps!  IT 101!


----------



## redney

Lodpah said:


> I'm sorry I have to say this. She's a super woman. I mean after just having a baby I need all the sleep i can get and attend to my baby. At this point I'm still so enamoured with my baby I focus all my time on him. How does she do it? Do the fame and glory mean that much to her? SMH



She lives with her mom and has at least one nanny. She's not doing it alone. She's not into her first kid, so why would anyone expect she'd be interested in her 2nd?


----------



## Sasha2012

Christmas card 2015







via instagram


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sasha2012 said:


> Christmas card 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


They're realizing that putting them all together is too much of a freak show at this point (though they'll say they were all  "busy").


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Christmas card 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Why all black ? It looks like Reign's head is flying


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sasha2012 said:


> Christmas card 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




Not much of a Christmas card but beautiful photo none the less.


----------



## BadAzzBish

sdkitty said:


> so apparently there are adults who want their stuff....if that's what you enjoy, then go for it
> 
> I wouldn't want to spend any money enriching these people



+1 I'd rather donate my money to other worthy causes.


----------



## chowlover2

Jikena said:


> Why all black ? It looks like Reign's head is flying




Yes, where are his arms? I don't even think they were together, looks like a bad photoshop job.


----------



## Staci_W

Lodpah said:


> Lol I read that the app was made to be non functioning to generate the buzz about it. I would not put it past them.


I think Kylie's lip kits were made in super limited quantities for the same reason.


----------



## bag-princess

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It's one thing to support her on a thread by gossiping, it's another to basically directly give her money.* I actually haven't checked this thread in a long time,* just popped in cuz ridiculously bored at work!



neither have i!  when i opened this thread it took me back to my last place - 8 pages back!! i just go to the last page and see what was being said since then and determine if it is worth catching up! 




Lounorada said:


> A small group of people on one forum, out of the entire internet-sphere, talking about the Kardashian/Jenners is not what's keeping them relevant and making them money.
> It's the people buying the stuff they endorse, the people subscribing to their apps/websites/games, the people buying the s**t with their name on it... and the many _millions_ of people who talk about them all over the world on many, many websites/magazines/newspapers.
> If ALL of us one the PurseForum _alone_, stopped talking about them, it wouldn't change a thing. They would still carry on being reported about and making their money.
> We on tPF are just a small drop in a very big ocean.






^^THIS!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Obviously Kim's new kid was left out of that photo cuz they want to make a big deal out of his first pictures being released. Prob save it for a slow week


----------



## Encore Hermes

Photoshop maybe? 
Reign's arms, north has a brown triangle between her arm and dress.  None focused on same thing.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I also assume Kim has been mainly in hiding since the birth so that all her new plastic surgeries can heal. We'll see her with her post-baby body in a couple months when she claims she worked out everyday and ate right to get that fake body, right?


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> Photoshop maybe?
> Reign's arms, north has a brown triangle between her arm and dress.  None focused on same thing.



The brown part looks like a shadow. There's the same on the right of her head. I was like "oh she's right wth" looking at the picture but you can tell it's a shadow in the pic from Kourtney's thread.


----------



## Encore Hermes

^ Quoting isn't working 

I don't think it is a shadow. I see a shadow on the inside of her right leg but the other brown (around her head and then opposite side, behind her arm seem different)


----------



## coconutsboston

Encore Hermes said:


> Photoshop maybe?
> Reign's arms, north has a brown triangle between her arm and dress.  None focused on same thing.


It must be, North is the only one with a shadow showing on the backdrop as well.  There's also a flesh colored something between the oldest one and the middle one.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Does North face look off???? Doesn't look like a Christmas card at all


----------



## nastasja

Glitterandstuds said:


> Does North face look off????




Yes. These idiots can't NOT photoshop anything.


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Does North face look off???? Doesn't look like a Christmas card at all


Yep. North, doesn't look like... North  
Photoshopping kids? They really are sad as hell, SMH.


----------



## AEGIS

Staci_W said:


> I think Kylie's lip kits were made in super limited quantities for the same reason.



The best way to make something sold out is to make limited quantities of it. It's smart on their part


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Photoshop maybe?
> Reign's arms, north has a brown triangle between her arm and dress.  None focused on same thing.



You're right, North does have a dark triangle, for some reason. And that weird line behind Kourt's kids is the baby's arm.

It's not a well done photo, it's quite blah.


----------



## yajaira

I don't think shes had her plastic surgery yet because of that pic of her holding north, im 2 weeks post op MM and i still cant even stand straight or stand for more then five mins , she should be walking hunched over and not carrying anything for 6 weekS according to my surgeon  unless shes lying about when she had the baby


----------



## White Orchid

They pinched North's nose, smh.  I wonder how old she'll be before Kim insists on her getting her first (of many?) nose job?


----------



## dooneybaby

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I also assume Kim has been mainly in hiding since the birth so that all her new plastic surgeries can heal. We'll see her with her post-baby body in a couple months when she claims she worked out everyday and ate right to get that fake body, right?


Oh Lawd! You're killing me! :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I am probably gonna be flamed for this, but Penelope's dress is all kinds of inappropriate. Satin and plunging neckline tied together loosely with a bow?? On a 2 year old, NO.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am probably gonna be flamed for this, but Penelope's dress is all kinds of inappropriate. Satin and plunging neckline tied together loosely with a bow?? On a 2 year old, NO.



You're right! I didn't even notice with everything else going on in the pic but it doesn't look like there's anything underneath that top which would be VERY inappropriate IMO.....


----------



## Encore Hermes

White Orchid said:


> They pinched North's nose, smh.  I wonder how old she'll be before Kim insists on her getting her first (of many?) nose job?



Omg, you are right, they PS her nose.


----------



## starsandbucks

I was going to say the same thing but stopped myself so, thank you! What's worse is that it reminds me of lingerie my mom wore in the 80s. Girls, never snoop through mom's stuff. Nothing good will come of it. Still traumatized!

Oh shoot, I was quoting Babydoll Chanel about Penelope's dress but I didn't do the quote function correctly!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm SMGDH right now. Kids don't need PS on their pictures. These morons are just giving their kids complexes!


----------



## AEGIS

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am probably gonna be flamed for this, but Penelope's dress is all kinds of inappropriate. Satin and plunging neckline tied together loosely with a bow?? On a 2 year old, NO.



no i think North's outfit is also inappropriate


----------



## DC-Cutie

Im watching the last St Barths episode of KUWTKs and I'm convinced more than ever that Kanye doesn't live with Kim and the kids at Kris' house.

Kim said to Kris 'oh you're going to kick out a pregnant woman and her child'...  if Kanye lived there wouldn't she have included him too?

that whole arrangement seems odd to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> no i think North's outfit is also inappropriate



yeah, what toddler wears a choker?


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am probably gonna be flamed for this, but Penelope's dress is all kinds of inappropriate. Satin and plunging neckline tied together loosely with a bow?? On a 2 year old, NO.





AEGIS said:


> no i think North's outfit is also inappropriate



Agreed.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Im watching the last St Barths episode of KUWTKs and I'm convinced more than ever that Kanye doesn't live with Kim and the kids at Kris' house.
> 
> Kim said to Kris 'oh you're going to kick out a pregnant woman and her child'...  if Kanye lived there wouldn't she have included him too?
> 
> that whole arrangement seems odd to me.


I just watched this yesterday with the same reaction.  I know this is a tired question we've all asked a million times, but why is she living with her mom with 2 kids anyway?  If Kayne did live there, why not have him help pack them up and move into that house they've been building for forever.


----------



## redney

Because their "marriage" is a sham business arrangement. Kanye won't let Kim live with him.  They have house(s) together but will never move into them together. PMK is likely more of a caregiver to those kids, so why not live with her?


----------



## White Orchid

You omitted the Kun-yay being gay part :ninja:



redney said:


> Because their "marriage" is a sham business arrangement. Kanye won't let Kim live with him.  They have house(s) together but will never move into them together. PMK is likely more of a caregiver to those kids, so why not live with her?


----------



## yinnie

Apparently they turned down $2.5m for photo exclusive of the Saint! As if anyone offered that much... 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## KatsBags

yinnie said:


> Apparently they turned down $2.5m for photo exclusive of the Saint! *As if anyone offered that much... *
> Merry Christmas!



I thought the same thing


----------



## qudz104

It would've been better if Saint was in the pic too but of course they won't release his pictures  into the world for free!


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> You omitted the Kun-yay being gay part :ninja:



Oh that's a given!


----------



## VickyB

Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas to all! I just have THE BEST time playing here with you all!


----------



## chowlover2

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## dangerouscurves

yinnie said:


> Apparently they turned down $2.5m for photo exclusive of the Saint! As if anyone offered that much...
> Merry Christmas!




Yeah right! Being money-hungry people they are, this story sounds like BS.


----------



## caitlin1214

That is inappropriate on North. It's one thing (and cute!) if it were a black tutu, but that top makes it look too much like a corset.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has been holed up in her mother Kris Jenner's Hidden Hills mansion ever since she welcomed son Saint into the world on December 5.

But on Thursday evening the 35-year-old E! stunner finally cut loose a little bit at her 60-year-old mother's annual Christmas Eve bash, though she did not let down her hair.

Mrs Kanye West still had her braids in as she posed with best friend Jonathan Cheban in a photo booth.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arance-welcoming-son-Saint.html#ixzz3vM6FdGDR


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has been holed up in her mother Kris Jenner's Hidden Hills mansion ever since she welcomed son Saint into the world on December 5.



IDGI. I know y'all say it a lot, but does she really still live there?


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has been holed up in her mother Kris Jenner's Hidden Hills mansion ever since she welcomed son Saint into the world on December 5.
> 
> 
> 
> But on Thursday evening the 35-year-old E! stunner finally cut loose a little bit at her 60-year-old mother's annual Christmas Eve bash, though she did not let down her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Kanye West still had her braids in as she posed with best friend Jonathan Cheban in a photo booth.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arance-welcoming-son-Saint.html#ixzz3vM6FdGDR




Jonathan Cheban looks like a woman!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> Jonathan Cheban looks like a woman!!!!



Oh, oh -- seeing a pattern here?


----------



## bisousx

Crystalina said:


> Jonathan Cheban looks like a woman!!!!



He really does


----------



## krissa

michie said:


> IDGI. I know y'all say it a lot, but does she really still live there?



I don't think she ever moved out.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Deep inside she feels like ish, this I'm sure. That's the price she has to pay for this fame. Not only that, now she has the most hated family in the US. So much for USA's royalty.


----------



## White Orchid

How does a woman with 55 million followers have less than a million likes per post?

So far I think I only saw 2 posts on IG with just over a million likes.  What gives?


----------



## usmcwifey

White Orchid said:


> How does a woman with 55 million followers have less than a million likes per post?
> 
> So far I think I only saw 2 posts on IG with just over a million likes.  What gives?




Bought followers...in other words, fake followers to make her seem more popular than she really is...


----------



## Ladybug09

Crystalina said:


> Jonathan Cheban looks like a woman!!!!



Haha my thought too!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha my thought too!




I choose to feel insulted for being compared to kimbo's yappy dog!


----------



## chowlover2

Crystalina said:


> Jonathan Cheban looks like a woman!!!!




I thought the exact same thing!


----------



## White Orchid

usmcwifey said:


> Bought followers...in other words, fake followers to make her seem more popular than she really is...



Thank you.  But how does that work exactly?

I have 6. Followers that is, lol.  And I like it that way :greengrin:


----------



## usmcwifey

White Orchid said:


> Thank you.  But how does that work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6. Followers that is, lol.  And I like it that way :greengrin:




Not sure entirely but I remember reading about it... A lot of people, not just Kim, were said to have fake followers.


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah, I'm noticing it a lot with some ladies I follow.  Heaps of followers but nowhere near the number of likes.  And Kim has the audacity to say "thanks guys!" for reaching that (supposed) milestone lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think another member of the family had new followers at the same time


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> IDGI. I know y'all say it a lot, but does she really still live there?



I think she lives there but not Kanye


----------



## Peachysweet2013

As a Houstonian, I fear Khloe Kardashian is about to put the "Kardashian Kurse" on Harden and the Rockets.  This usually results in a championship ring first before the steep downfall, so at least there's that.  Kim is working on Kanye but he's so delusional that it's going to take longer.


----------



## LavenderIce

Peachysweet2013 said:


> As a Houstonian, I fear Khloe Kardashian is about to put the "Kardashian Kurse" on Harden and the Rockets.  This usually results in a championship ring first before the steep downfall, so at least there's that.  Kim is working on Kanye but he's so delusional that it's going to take longer.



It's still early in the season, but are the Rockets in contention?  Might be too early to worry about the Kardashian Kurse.  They'd have to go through the Spurs and the Warriors.  That's the bigger threat than Khloe.


----------



## terebina786

Ha yeah the Rockets need to get past the Warriors before they even think about Harden even thinks about a ring.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

LavenderIce said:


> It's still early in the season, but are the Rockets in contention?  Might be too early to worry about the Kardashian Kurse.  They'd have to go through the Spurs and the Warriors.  That's the bigger threat than Khloe.




You're right, we are currently in 7th place.  She hasn't placed the Kurse on him yet, they need to be more than just dating.  The Kurse is reserved for husbands and fiancé's 

Edited to add: And baby daddy's.  :cough: Scott :cough:.   Although, I don't watch the show faithfully so he may have done all of his issues to himself.


----------



## LavenderIce

Peachysweet2013 said:


> You're right, we are currently in 7th place.  She hasn't placed the Kurse on him yet, they need to be more than just dating.  The Kurse is reserved for husbands and fiancé's
> 
> Edited to add: And baby daddy's.  :cough: Scott :cough:.   Although, I don't watch the show faithfully so he may have done all of his issues to himself.



Husbands, fiances, baby daddys and brothers!  Rob, anyone?


----------



## bisousx

The follows to like ratios are probably due to purchasing followers and the fact that a lot of people just go on IG to look, not engage. I have about 4k followers on my account but most of them are men, a lot of them create 2nd accounts so their girlfriends or whoever won't get mad when they are caught "liking" a photo. (-- yes, this is a thing, for those who are not into social media.) And they end up just creeping and not doing anything but follow thousands of girls.  Anyways, me having a lot of male followers is a reason I haven't had much success in blogging. Because companies want to see that you have influence and engagement, not just followers and likes.


----------



## AEGIS

sometimes i have a lot of likes and sometimes i dont
and i think especially with the kardashians a lot of ppl follow them, but not a lot of ppl like their pics


----------



## AEGIS

Crystalina said:


> Jonathan Cheban looks like a woman!!!!



like a  transgendered woman


----------



## Peachysweet2013

LavenderIce said:


> Husbands, fiances, baby daddys and brothers!  Rob, anyone?




Yeah really, I feel like we haven't seen Rob in a couple of years.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris' Christmas Eve Party











via Twitter


----------



## bag-princess

has she posted pics of the "over 150 christmas gifts" that kanye supposedly gave her for Christmas???





> The lavish items included a Louis Vuitton dress and a beautiful Prada  jumpsuit. The most expensive item though might be her new multicolored  fur coat, which looks similar to what was shown at Saint Laurents Fall  2015 runway collection. That item retails for an upwards of $39,000.  (Were betting he didnt get a discount on this item either, consider  rapper dissed the label back in 2013.)


http://www.etonline.com/news/178813...rom_kanye_west_including_a_colorful_fur_coat/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> It's still early in the season, but are the Rockets in contention?  Might be too early to worry about the Kardashian Kurse.  They'd have to go through the Spurs and the Warriors.  That's the bigger threat than Khloe.




Ha! The Rockets nor Harden have to worry about a K Kurse. They've accomplished this all by themselves. The Spurs had their number in the post season well before the K's. [emoji23]


----------



## JessicaKate89

bag-princess said:


> has she posted pics of the "over 150 christmas gifts" that kanye supposedly gave her for Christmas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/178813...rom_kanye_west_including_a_colorful_fur_coat/




I've seen screen shots of an Lv top and a coat that Kanye gave her. Someone grabbed it from a video she posted on her app. There is also photos of all the boxes.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris' Christmas Eve Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter




She looks great. The swelling in her face seems to have mostly gone.


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures


























via instagram


----------



## AlbertsLove

They all look so silly. Lol.


----------



## White Orchid

I swear I can see the outline of implants.  Kanye looks thrilled as usual lol.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Besides the boobs and stiff face, she doesn't look terrible. I expected a lot worse.


----------



## Crystalina

Kim looks like a creature, NOT fully human! Lol [emoji83][emoji89][emoji451][emoji88]


----------



## Sasha2012

White Orchid said:


> I swear I can see the outline of implants.  Kanye looks thrilled as usual lol.



He looked happy holding his daughter, this is a sweet picture.


----------



## White Orchid

Well, Sasha, that's probably cos he actually loves her.  Now as for Kim...



Sasha2012 said:


> He looked happy holding his daughter, this is a sweet picture.


----------



## White Orchid

Crystalina said:


> Kim looks like a creature, NOT fully human! Lol [emoji83][emoji89][emoji451][emoji88]



Her face looks different somehow.  Like it's had some tweaking or something?


----------



## michie

Why do they always put North in those boots?!?! Are those her "dress shoes" or something? And she's dressed like a crow *facepalm*

Kim actually looks good, considering she gave birth 3 weeks ago.


----------



## kemilia

And she's still wearing a coat. The "coat" will probably vanish when she makes her big "lost all the baby weight" reveal. 

Speaking of post-baby body stuff--I read that she has "already" lost 17 lbs of the 60 she gained. So if the baby weighed 8 lbs, does that mean she's really only lost 9 lbs? Does the baby count as lost weight?


----------



## Jikena

Kim doesn't look very good... Her face in those pictures looks kind of weird, her nose especially - almost no nostril. Her boobs, waaaaaaaaw, they look so huge and the fact that she "pushed them up" makes it worse. It's not even attractive anymore, they look like 2 balloons bout to burst. :o


----------



## myown

kemilia said:


> And she's still wearing a coat. The "coat" will probably vanish when she makes her big "lost all the baby weight" reveal.
> 
> Speaking of post-baby body stuff--I read that she has "already" lost 17 lbs of the 60 she gained. So if the baby weighed 8 lbs, does that mean she's really only lost 9 lbs? Does the baby count as lost weight?



the baby and the placenta. I heard/read that the placenta weights as much as the baby, so she lost 1 lbs?
no idea if they count


----------



## YSoLovely

kemilia said:


> And she's still wearing a coat. The "coat" will probably vanish when she makes her big "lost all the baby weight" reveal.
> 
> Speaking of post-baby body stuff--I read that she has "already" lost 17 lbs of the 60 she gained. So if the baby weighed 8 lbs, does that mean she's really only lost 9 lbs? Does the baby count as lost weight?




Kanye needs to hook Kim up with Teyana Taylor. Girl just gave birth and is already looking like this






Talk about a #snapback!!  Guess that's what happens when you *actually* work out before and during pregnancy


----------



## bag-princess

JessicaKate89 said:


> I've seen screen shots of an Lv top *and a coat that Kanye gave her.* Someone grabbed it from a video she posted on her app. There is also photos of all the boxes.





was it the multi-colored fur coat??   i would like to see that - knowing kanye and some of his other tacky $$$$ gifts to her like that birkin that was painted with that awful pic!  i keep imagining some awful looking thing that nobody would dare wear.  i thought she would post pics of it and how much she looooooved it and "thank you baby" for her followers to see but then it was never to be seen in public again!!


----------



## qudz104

I love their matching braids!


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Kanye needs to hook Kim up with Teyana Taylor. Girl just gave birth and is already looking like this
> 
> View attachment 3225414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a #snapback!!  Guess that's what happens when you *actually* work out before and during pregnancy




Can't wait for the conspiracy artists to say there's no way Teyana was pregnant because it's impossible to look like that 2 weeks after giving birth. 

Teyana is gymspiration.


----------



## Strawberree

White Orchid said:


> You omitted the Kun-yay being gay part :ninja:




I hear he is gay and has a boyfriend in Paris...


----------



## Strawberree

redney said:


> Because their "marriage" is a sham business arrangement. Kanye won't let Kim live with him.  They have house(s) together but will never move into them together. PMK is likely more of a caregiver to those kids, so why not live with her?




They keep buying houses and redoing them in the guise that they will be living there but no chance lol


----------



## redney

Strawberree said:


> I hear he is gay and has a boyfriend in Paris...


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Can't wait for the conspiracy artists to say there's no way Teyana was pregnant because it's impossible to look like that 2 weeks after giving birth.
> 
> Teyana is gymspiration.



Two weeks? That was SIX days!!! My girl is a beast!


----------



## Lounorada

A blind item I saw recently... 



> The tabloids want to sell issues to the point where they totally turn a blind eye to the fact that this A+ list reality star has spent about 15 nights this past year under the same roof as her husband.
> 
> That does not mean the same bedroom, it means the same roof.
> 
> If this were anyone else, there would be stories about this and everything else in the marriage, but the tabloids have all signed a pact with the devil.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> was it the multi-colored fur coat??   i would like to see that - knowing kanye and some of his other tacky $$$$ gifts to her like that birkin that was painted with that awful pic!  i keep imagining some awful looking thing that nobody would dare wear.  i thought she would post pics of it and how much she looooooved it and "thank you baby" for her followers to see but then it was never to be seen in public again!!



So, basically the 150 gifts he got Kimbecile are nothing more than clothes & accessories that Kanye wished he could wear if he was a woman. 
I have a feeling he is going to put Kim in the most tragic, ridiculous outfits to date, in 2016... If that multicolored Saint Laurent coat (he supposedly got her)  is anything to go by


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> So, basically the 150 gifts he got Kimbecile are nothing more than clothes & accessories that Kanye wished he could wear if he was a woman.
> I have a feeling he is going to put Kim in the most tragic, ridiculous outfits to date, in 2016...* If that multicolored Saint Laurent coat (he supposedly got her)  is anything to go by *



  exactly!!!!


i keep imagining the absolute worst - too long and too big for her and she of course looks like a fool but has that big smile on her face!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-mania

So are the pregnancies both AI or do we think he bit the bullet and did the deed on her fertile days purely for the sake of producing baby Kanyes?


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> So are the pregnancies both AI or do we think he bit the bullet and did the deed on her fertile days purely for the sake of producing baby Kanyes?





i can't even imagine kanye having sex with kim!!!!


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> So are the pregnancies both AI or do we think he bit the bullet and did the deed on her fertile days purely for the sake of producing baby Kanyes?



AI. remember? They picked out a male for this baby.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i can't even imagine kanye having sex with kim!!!!





redney said:


> AI. remember? They picked out a male for this baby.



Okay. I do remember something about them picking the sex. Why does the media continue to indulge them in their farce? I keep waiting for them to be over but it never seems to happen.


----------



## Swanky

"A list"? Lol


----------



## michie

bag-mania said:


> Okay. I do remember something about them picking the sex. Why does the media continue to indulge them in their farce? I keep waiting for them to be over but it never seems to happen.


The media is a farce. You gotta question anyone who gets an award for covering "news". Hell, it's just one evil helping another. As long as there are people believing what's being put out there, the media has done their job.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Two weeks? That was SIX days!!! My girl is a beast!



Damn!!! But that's what happens when you train hard before and during your pregnancy. Her body was always pretty sick though.


----------



## baglover1973

White Orchid said:


> I swear I can see the outline of implants.  Kanye looks thrilled as usual lol.



of course she has implants!


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> Kanye needs to hook Kim up with Teyana Taylor. Girl just gave birth and is already looking like this
> 
> View attachment 3225414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a #snapback!!  Guess that's what happens when you *actually* work out before and during pregnancy



she was always so tiny though and she is like a dancer. she has a body very few women have. that's not fair to compare imo.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> He looked happy holding his daughter, this is a sweet picture.



this would be a cuter pic if Kim were looking at North but it's so cute


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> So, basically the 150 gifts he got Kimbecile are nothing more than clothes & accessories that Kanye wished he could wear if he was a woman.
> I have a feeling he is going to put Kim in the most tragic, ridiculous outfits to date, in 2016... If that multicolored Saint Laurent coat (he supposedly got her)  is anything to go by



Agree -- he just presented her with the 2016 wardrobe.


----------



## starsandbucks

Can you imagine having to sit around watching Kim open 150 presents? How boring and awkward. Just the fact that it was ever even released publicly (and I believe streamed on her app...good lord) that he gave her that many gifts is tacky, tacky, tacky.


----------



## DesigningStyle

AEGIS said:


> she was always so tiny though and she is like a dancer. she has a body very few women have. that's not fair to compare imo.




I agree.  And Tayana being 25 and Kim being 35 is a huge difference.  I had my son at 20 and snapped back in 3 days!  Yes, and snapped back to a size 3.


----------



## bag-princess

DesigningStyle said:


> I agree.  And Tayana being 25 and Kim being 35 is a huge difference.  *I had my son at 20 and snapped back in 3 days!  Yes, and snapped back to a size 3*.




same with me and my first son - except i was back to a size 3 and 108 pounds the day after delivery!  the weight i gained was all from him/effects of carrying him. once he was delivered it was gone.  i thought something horrible was wrong because i saw the nurse as she kept looking at my chart and back to the scale. she just could not believe it!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> So, basically the 150 gifts he got Kimbecile are *nothing more than clothes & accessories *that Kanye wished he could wear if he was a woman.
> I have a feeling he is going to put Kim in the most tragic, ridiculous outfits to date, in 2016... If that multicolored Saint Laurent coat (he supposedly got her)  is anything to go by





Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- he just presented her with *the 2016 wardrobe.*



Which he probably got for free and one of the assistants or interns had to wrap


----------



## DesigningStyle

bag-princess said:


> same with me and my first son - except i was back to a size 3 and 108 pounds the day after delivery!  the weight i gained was all from him/effects of carrying him. once he was delivered it was gone.  i thought something horrible was wrong because i saw the nurse as she kept looking at my chart and back to the scale. she just could not believe it!



Perfect!  

I am sure it would have been very different for me if I were in my 30s. A 20s body is like elastic!


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> same with me and my first son - except i was back to a size 3 and 108 pounds the day after delivery!  the weight i gained was all from him/effects of carrying him. once he was delivered it was gone.  i thought something horrible was wrong because i saw the nurse as she kept looking at my chart and back to the scale. she just could not believe it!



I remember my mom telling me she gained 30 pounds during pregnancy and after birth and delivery she was already down 20.


----------



## usmcwifey

DesigningStyle said:


> I agree.  And Tayana being 25 and Kim being 35 is a huge difference.  I had my son at 20 and snapped back in 3 days!  Yes, and snapped back to a size 3.




Very true...I had my daughter young as well and i gained 50 lbs...from 100 to 150 (Lord knows how because I have a hyperactive thyroid) and in 3 days I was back down to 110 without doing anything.... Kim looks decent though for just having had her baby, almost "normal" body wise. She's not like exaggerated skinny, but her face is a different story!


----------



## bag-mania

Encore Hermes said:


> Which he probably got for free and one of the assistants or interns had to wrap




Exactly. Does anyone really believe Kanye would stop thinking about himself long enough to buy all those presents for Kim? No, some unlucky employees got the Kimmy Xmas assignment.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Which he probably got for free and one of the assistants or interns had to wrap



Yes, I thought that too!


----------



## White Orchid

I'm sorry but how do you know she looks almost normal?  She's wearing a ginormous coat which camouflages everything.  The only thing visible in these photos are her translucent breasts!




usmcwifey said:


> Very true...I had my daughter young as well and i gained 50 lbs...from 100 to 150 (Lord knows how because I have a hyperactive thyroid) and in 3 days I was back down to 110 without doing anything.... Kim looks decent though for just having had her baby, almost "normal" body wise. She's not like exaggerated skinny, but her face is a different story!


----------



## White Orchid

I know she has implants.  But you usually can't see them through the breast tissue.  I can actually see the silicone or whatever material it is.



baglover1973 said:


> of course she has implants!


----------



## usmcwifey

White Orchid said:


> I'm sorry but how do you know she looks almost normal?  She's wearing a ginormous coat which camouflages everything.  The only thing visible in these photos are her translucent breasts!




Her body looks decent for just having had a child ...her boobs and face may be one thing but she doesn't look decent ...


----------



## bag-princess

DesigningStyle said:


> Perfect!
> 
> I am sure it would have been very different for me if I were in my 30s. *A 20s body is like elastic!*




ain't that the truth!!!  





AEGIS said:


> I remember my mom telling me she gained 30 pounds during pregnancy and after birth and delivery she was already down 20.





when you learn how all the extra blood and fluids,etc. you have in your body because of the baby is responsible for a good bit of that weight it is amazing!  and then of course the child itself - once all that is gone it is literally a load off you!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I'm sorry but how do you know she looks almost normal?  She's wearing a ginormous coat which camouflages everything.  The only thing visible in these photos are her translucent breasts!



She just had a child....sheesh.  She looks good for just having a kid a few weeks ago. Why are women so hard on other women?


----------



## JessicaKate89

Encore Hermes said:


> Which he probably got for free and one of the assistants or interns had to wrap




Isn't that the point of having assistants?


----------



## JessicaKate89

bag-princess said:


> was it the multi-colored fur coat??   i would like to see that - knowing kanye and some of his other tacky $$$$ gifts to her like that birkin that was painted with that awful pic!  i keep imagining some awful looking thing that nobody would dare wear.  i thought she would post pics of it and how much she looooooved it and "thank you baby" for her followers to see but then it was never to be seen in public again!!




That's the one. There are photos on Instagram.


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> That's the one. There are photos on Instagram.



I give no clicks so unless it's posted, I'll have to use my imagination and because it's Kanye...I'm sure that whatever it is will never meet reality. lol


----------



## baglover1973

White Orchid said:


> I know she has implants.  But you usually can't see them through the breast tissue.  I can actually see the silicone or whatever material it is.



I hear ya, they look pretty strange!


----------



## Stansy

JessicaKate89 said:


> Isn't that the point of having assistants?



When you want to show off an obscene amount of gift that you prob didn't pick yourself: sure!

When you want to give your loved one a special gift that he/she has always wanted but never gotten for him/herself: nope.


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> When you want to show off an obscene amount of gift that you prob didn't pick yourself: sure!
> 
> When you want to give your loved one a special gift that he/she has always wanted but never gotten for him/herself: nope.


Huh? So if you don't wrap it yourself, it's no longer special?


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> Huh? So if you don't wrap it yourself, it's no longer special?



For me, the wrapping is part of the gift itself.
Others see it differently


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> For me, the wrapping is part of the gift itself.
> Others see it differently



Got it. 

My SO and most men I know suck at wrapping gifts so I'm perfectly fine if they find someone to make it look pretty because if left to him, tragedy happens.


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> Got it.
> 
> My SO and most men I know suck at wrapping gifts so I'm perfectly fine if they find someone to make it look pretty because if left to him, tragedy happens.



Truth about the guys with two left thumbs. However I appreciate the effort


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Got it.
> 
> My SO and most men I know suck at wrapping gifts so I'm perfectly fine if they find someone to make it look pretty because if left to him, tragedy happens.




everything would be in a gift bag from cvs


----------



## caitlin1214

Stansy said:


> When you want to show off an obscene amount of gift that you prob didn't pick yourself: sure!
> 
> When you want to give your loved one a special gift that he/she has always wanted but never gotten for him/herself: nope.



Agreed. 


Case in point: the ridiculous amount of roses he got her for Mother's Day. 

Then, I wrote: Having that many flowers almost takes the meaning out of it. Like, "Look how many I sent, just because I can!"

If it were anybody else, I would say "That's so sweet, but so impractical." With them, it's more like, "Does everything have to be so damned visual? Can't she just tweet, 'Just got the most beautiful roses from my husband for Mother's Day' along with a picture of one of the arrangements and be done with it?"



If the fur coat is what I think it is, it's hideous.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> everything would be in a gift bag from cvs



Girl one year he broke the scissors cutting the wrapping paper and had to resort to tearing it apart. There was another time, he stapled his finger while stapling the paper....I don't even know why a stapler was involved when I have more than enough tape in the supply cabinet.  I had to show him the power of the gift bag so he could stay away from my wrapping supplies.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her mother Kim Kardashian always puts fashion before comfort.

And at just two years old, it seems North West is already learning that looking good is hard work.

The toddler rocked a heavy fur coat on a day out with auntie Kourtney on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Penelope-auntie-Kourtney.html#ixzz3vkkfJ6fS


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Girl one year he broke the scissors cutting the wrapping paper and had to resort to tearing it apart. There was another time, he stapled his finger while stapling the paper....I don't even know why a stapler was involved when I have more than enough tape in the supply cabinet.  I had to show him the power of the gift bag so he could stay away from my wrapping supplies.



Yea I prefer they have a lovely woman in the store handle that.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That fur coat looks ridiculous on North


----------



## Jayne1

The coat was typical K costume, until I saw it juxtaposition to reality and it looks so silly.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Girl one year he broke the scissors cutting the wrapping paper and had to resort to tearing it apart. There was another time, he stapled his finger while stapling the paper....I don't even know why a stapler was involved when I have more than enough tape in the supply cabinet.  I had to show him the power of the gift bag so he could stay away from my wrapping supplies.




your husband sounds just like me!
i am a useless gift wrapper, i think my kids got good at it because of me!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Paps and fur at laser tag?


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> The coat was typical K costume, until I saw it juxtaposition to reality and it looks so silly.




MTE. For a moments I was like 'Ooohh, Lil Northie stuntin on them....' and then I was like 'Oh  eeehm... :weird:... Never mind'


----------



## pukasonqo

Glitterandstuds said:


> That fur coat looks ridiculous on North




she might be going undercover as a bear cub
kimbo can show the world that a toddler has a fur coat, i am sure it is life changing, hey, my own life just improved by seeing it!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I give no clicks so unless it's posted, I'll have to use my imagination and because it's Kanye...I'm sure that whatever it is will never meet reality. lol


I only view what's posted also.








berrydiva said:


> Girl one year he broke the scissors cutting the wrapping paper and had to resort to tearing it apart. There was another time, he stapled his finger while stapling the paper....I don't even know why a stapler was involved when I have more than enough tape in the supply cabinet.  I had to show him the power of the gift bag so he could stay away from my wrapping supplies.


Hilarious.


----------



## caitlin1214

@KimKierkegaard  6h - My mom's Christmas Eve party is legendary for making people understand beyond doubt that they are trapped in a condition of despair.


@KimKierkegaard  Dec 21 - Keep your tan this winter. They must not suspect the paltry paleness of your soul.


@KimKierkegaard  Nov 25 - Whether rich reds or vampy plums, lip color is a great way to disguise the emptiness you feel this holiday season.


@KimKierkegaard  Nov 22 - Got a churro machine for my bday! Between that & the beignet mix, I am completely lost to pleasure with its seductive power.


@KimKierkegaard  Nov 20 - A busy person is typically busy wasting life & losing himself. Goodnight I have to wake up early to shoot a hair & makeup tutorial.


@KimKierkegaard  Nov 20 - The command is, you shall love your neighbor, whether or not she's got the perfect look for fall.


@KimKierkegaard  Nov 13 - When I am dead, an imaginary character will be conjured up for me, a dark, somber figure who sometimes liked to wear a sexy lace jumpsuit.

@KimKierkegaard  Nov 12 - Your Marchesa dress and bold earrings nicely contrast with your complete mental and spiritual impotence.

@KimKierkegaard  Nov 12 - Exclusive never-before-seen clips from season 11 demonstrate that there is really no Christianity &#8212; or very little.

https://twitter.com/KimKierkegaard?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## caitlin1214

pukasonqo said:


> your husband sounds just like me!
> i am a useless gift wrapper, i think my kids got good at it because of me!!!



I am, too. My dad, however, can gift wrap like a boss: he can match the design on one side of the paper to the other. Also, when we're out of gift tags, our family makes them by cutting a piece of wrapping paper, folding it in half, and taping it to the gift. He can make the design of the tag match the design to the rest of the paper.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Girl one year he broke the scissors cutting the wrapping paper and had to resort to tearing it apart. There was another time, he stapled his finger while stapling the paper....I don't even know why a stapler was involved when I have more than enough tape in the supply cabinet.  I had to show him the power of the gift bag so he could stay away from my wrapping supplies.


----------



## White Orchid

Omg, you are not getting my point.  How can you tell lol??? She's in a gigantic fur!  She could be all jelly under all that fur and Spanx!  

Why are we so hard?  Maybe cos some of us can discern all the bs, more easily?



berrydiva said:


> She just had a child....sheesh.  She looks good for just having a kid a few weeks ago. Why are women so hard on other women?


----------



## VickyB

starsandbucks said:


> Can you imagine having to sit around watching Kim open 150 presents? How boring and awkward. Just the fact that it was ever even released publicly (and I believe streamed on her app...good lord) that he gave her that many gifts is tacky, tacky, tacky.



No! I'd rather eat glass. She probably had her assistant open most of them for her.


----------



## caitlin1214

Seeing North in that fur coat (what is that, anyway? Coyote?) reminds me of an anecdote I read in People magazine about a 7 year old Tonya Harding told by her father, Al:

"Tonya had always wanted a fur coat like the other kids wore when they weren't skating," says Al, 60. "I had gone into debt to buy her a rabbit fur coat, kind of a black-and-gray color. One of the girls in the competition says to Tonya, 'That's a pretty coat. What is it?' Tonya told her it was rabbit. Tonya says, 'What's yours?' The little girl says, 'Mine's mink.' Tonya says, 'Well, mine's paid for.' The comeback was just perfect." 

http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20107486,00.html


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Omg, you are not getting my point.  How can you tell lol??? She's in a gigantic fur!  She could be all jelly under all that fur and Spanx!
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we so hard?  Maybe cos some of us can discern all the bs, more easily?




I understood your point but even with the coat she looks fine for just giving birth. Even if she's jelly and wearing spanx, that's fine....she just pushed a human out of her body. A woman just having a baby, no matter how her body looks, is fine simply because she just had a baby.  And no, it has less to do with discerning BS and more to do with just being hard on women because that's what women do to each other as if men don't do enough damage.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I understood your point but even with the coat she looks fine for just giving birth. Even if she's jelly and wearing spanx, that's fine....she just pushed a human out of her body. A woman just having a baby, no matter how her body looks, is fine simply because she just had a baby.  And no, it has less to do with discerning BS and more to do with just being hard on women because that's what women do to each other as if men don't do enough damage.



Good post!


----------



## myown

Glitterandstuds said:


> That fur coat looks ridiculous on North



i know. but she looks so cute when she took it off


----------



## JessicaKate89

berrydiva said:


> I understood your point but even with the coat she looks fine for just giving birth. Even if she's jelly and wearing spanx, that's fine....she just pushed a human out of her body. A woman just having a baby, no matter how her body looks, is fine simply because she just had a baby.  And no, it has less to do with discerning BS and more to do with just being hard on women because that's what women do to each other as if men don't do enough damage.




Preach!


----------



## bag-princess

Kim ain't pushed nothing out of nowhere!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> Kim ain't pushed nothing out of nowhere!!!




This! And all the lies she said about her pregnancy and body. She doesn't get a break from me. Nu-uh. For someone who sells her body, she has no merchandise!


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> This! And all the lies she said about her pregnancy and body. She doesn't get a break from me. Nu-uh. *For someone who sells her body, she has no merchandise!*




:lolots::lolots:


she is like that one item the store can't sell - so they keep working it over and repackaging/rebranding it in hopes that someone will finally want it.


----------



## sparkle7

She tells so many lies but yet people keep talking about her. So I guess she's doing something right


----------



## bag-princess

sparkle7 said:


> She tells so many lies but yet people keep talking about her. So I guess she's doing something right





:lolots::lolots:  people talking about you telling so many lies - is doing something right??

oh such big aspirations to have!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:  people talking about you telling so many lies - is doing something right??
> 
> oh such big aspirations to have!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:  people talking about you telling so many lies - is doing something right??
> 
> oh such big aspirations to have!




Hahahhaahah right!!!


----------



## Strawberree

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:  people talking about you telling so many lies - is doing something right??
> 
> oh such big aspirations to have!




[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## sparkle7

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:  people talking about you telling so many lies - is doing something right??
> 
> oh such big aspirations to have!


It's not aspiration but I don't think K's care about  anything but making money which these lies are bringing them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sparkle7 said:


> It's not aspiration but I don't think K's care about  anything but making money which these lies are bringing them.




So? Some people prefer to have less money than to tell lies all the time and be the most hated people in the US. I don't see the point of your first comment.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Kim ain't pushed nothing out of nowhere!!!



This!


----------



## sparkle7

dangerouscurves said:


> So? Some people prefer to have less money than to tell lies all the time and be the most hated people in the US. I don't see the point of your first comment.


 You don't understand my point that's fine, don't feel like getting into it. I don't care one way or another about these people. I doubt that people care that much about the K's to be most hated in US.  Besides this forum that I frequent for entertainment the K's are hardly discussed by most people that I know.


----------



## JessicaKate89

dangerouscurves said:


> So? Some people prefer to have less money than to tell lies all the time and be the most hated people in the US. I don't see the point of your first comment.




This is the major issue with this thread, she's entitled to her opinion even though you don't agree with it.


----------



## JessicaKate89

bag-princess said:


> Kim ain't pushed nothing out of nowhere!!!




I highly doubt she had a c section. She's been pictured carrying north which she wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## dangerouscurves

JessicaKate89 said:


> This is the major issue with this thread, she's entitled to her opinion even though you don't agree with it.




Of course she is. I never said she wasn't. (Shrugs).


----------



## lizmil

JessicaKate89 said:


> I highly doubt she had a c section. She's been pictured carrying north which she wouldn't be able to do.



I wondered about that too!


----------



## bag-princess

JessicaKate89 said:


> I highly doubt she had a c section. She's been pictured carrying north which she wouldn't be able to do.






   i highly doubt anything with them with all the smoke and mirrors they have at their disposal.


----------



## bisousx

sparkle7 said:


> She tells so many lies but yet people keep talking about her. So I guess she's doing something right



No one I know talks about Kim anymore. 

It is all about Kylie now.


----------



## Dinlay

I highly disapproved a fur coat on a child. Does she knows what implied to have this kind of coat? I don't think so and she will probably don't understand


----------



## Hobbiezm

Dinlay said:


> I highly disapproved a fur coat on a child. Does she knows what implied to have this kind of coat? I don't think so and she will probably don't understand




Just curious- is the the fur itself or the fact it's on a child?


----------



## bisousx

Dinlay said:


> I highly disapproved a fur coat on a child. Does she knows what implied to have this kind of coat? I don't think so and she will probably don't understand



What does it imply?


----------



## Dinlay

Hobbiezm said:


> Just curious- is the the fur itself or the fact it's on a child?




The fact that it's on a child. An adult who wear fur is ok for me as long as they know what it involves


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I don't like the idea of a fur coat on a child either. It seems a little extravagant. Lol


----------



## bag-mania

The whole fur on a child thing is about showing off their wealth. It's pretty much saying "we're so rich we can spend thousands on something she'll have outgrown in three months".


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> The whole fur on a child thing is about showing off their wealth. It's pretty much saying "we're so rich we can spend thousands on something she'll have outgrown in three months".



Also, it's not even cold where she is. So, it looks stupid.


----------



## DiorT

I wouldn't doubt that little lollipop she is sucking on in some pictures isn't stuck on the sleeve when she gets home.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Also, it's not even cold where she is. So, it looks stupid.



And that too, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

DiorT said:


> I wouldn't doubt that little lollipop she is sucking on in some pictures isn't stuck on the sleeve when she gets home.



This would be problematic if Kim knew how to do laundry.


----------



## Lola69

The coat is adorable and she doesn't seem bothered by most of the clothes her parents puts her in. I can't believe people are criticizing a child and a woman who just gave birth. There always seems to be bashing on woman on here especially of pregnant ones. She just gave birth. Jeez.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lola69 said:


> The coat is adorable and she doesn't seem bothered by most of the clothes her parents puts her in. I can't believe people are criticizing a child and a woman who just gave birth. There always seems to be bashing on woman on here especially of pregnant ones. She just gave birth. Jeez.




people are criticising the choices her parents are making for her not criticising the child, i am sure north doesn't give a toss if the coat is real or fake fur and, why should she at her age?
and, personally, i don't understand why giving birth gives you a pass, people who are horrid human beings remain horrid human beings regardless of how many children they have. kimbo was a vapid woman before becoming a mother so it is highly likely she still is a vapid woman who is now a mother 
nobody is mocking her for being a mother, mostly we make fun of her choice of clothing for herself and north and her relationship with yeezy
and yes, i have children (2) and i am sure people pass judgement on their names, their clothing, the length of their hair, etc, etc because that seems to be human nature


----------



## pinkfeet

Lola69 said:


> The coat is adorable and she doesn't seem bothered by most of the clothes her parents puts her in. I can't believe people are criticizing a child and a woman who just gave birth. There always seems to be bashing on woman on here especially of pregnant ones. She just gave birth. Jeez.



What does giving birth recently have to do with being stupid? She is even if she did just have a baby or not. 

You don't get a free pass on life for birthing.


----------



## Crystalina

pukasonqo said:


> people are criticising the choices her parents are making for her not criticising the child, i am sure north doesn't give a toss if the coat is real or fake fur and, why should she at her age?
> and, personally, i don't understand why giving birth gives you a pass, people who are horrid human beings remain horrid human beings regardless of how many children they have. kimbo was a vapid woman before becoming a mother so it is highly likely she still is a vapid woman who is now a mother
> nobody is mocking her for being a mother, mostly we make fun of her choice of clothing for herself and north and her relationship with yeezy
> and yes, i have children (2) and i am sure people pass judgement on their names, their clothing, the length of their hair, etc, etc because that seems to be human nature




Amen!


----------



## Crystalina

pinkfeet said:


> What does giving birth recently have to do with being stupid? She is even if she did just have a baby or not.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get a free pass on life for birthing.




ITA![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Jikena

pukasonqo said:


> people are criticising the choices her parents are making for her not criticising the child, i am sure north doesn't give a toss if the coat is real or fake fur and, why should she at her age?
> and, personally, i don't understand why giving birth gives you a pass, people who are horrid human beings remain horrid human beings regardless of how many children they have. kimbo was a vapid woman before becoming a mother so it is highly likely she still is a vapid woman who is now a mother
> nobody is mocking her for being a mother, mostly we make fun of her choice of clothing for herself and north and her relationship with yeezy
> and yes, i have children (2) and i am sure people pass judgement on their names, their clothing, the length of their hair, etc, etc because that seems to be human nature





pinkfeet said:


> What does giving birth recently have to do with being stupid? She is even if she did just have a baby or not.
> 
> You don't get a free pass on life for birthing.




Agree.

And I don't think her coat is "cute". It's fur, absolutely horrible.


----------



## berrydiva

Kim being vapid has nothing to do with her giving birth recently. lol


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Kim being vapid has nothing to do with her giving birth recently. lol




nah, she was terminally vapid before the kids came along


----------



## caitlin1214

pukasonqo said:


> nah, she was terminally vapid before the kids came along



Agreed. Idiots are idiots, whether or not they gave birth.


----------



## White Orchid

Thank you!



pukasonqo said:


> people are criticising the choices her parents are making for her not criticising the child, i am sure north doesn't give a toss if the coat is real or fake fur and, why should she at her age?
> and, personally, i don't understand why giving birth gives you a pass, people who are horrid human beings remain horrid human beings regardless of how many children they have. kimbo was a vapid woman before becoming a mother so it is highly likely she still is a vapid woman who is now a mother
> nobody is mocking her for being a mother, mostly we make fun of her choice of clothing for herself and north and her relationship with yeezy
> and yes, i have children (2) and i am sure people pass judgement on their names, their clothing, the length of their hair, etc, etc because that seems to be human nature


----------



## Lola69

pukasonqo said:


> people are criticising the choices her parents are making for her not criticising the child, i am sure north doesn't give a toss if the coat is real or fake fur and, why should she at her age?
> and, personally, i don't understand why giving birth gives you a pass, people who are horrid human beings remain horrid human beings regardless of how many children they have. kimbo was a vapid woman before becoming a mother so it is highly likely she still is a vapid woman who is now a mother
> nobody is mocking her for being a mother, mostly we make fun of her choice of clothing for herself and north and her relationship with yeezy
> and yes, i have children (2) and i am sure people pass judgement on their names, their clothing, the length of their hair, etc, etc because that seems to be human nature




You misunderstood me completely. Do you think she is going to feel good about these comments as she gets older. It's bullying. You think because her parents make her dress like that it's ok to criticize still? If someone made of my child's clothes because I choose them I'm sure my child would feel bad even if it's not their fault. And I'm not talking about her personality I'm talking about Kim's weight and how she looks. Yes you do get a free pass for just giving birth and looking the way you do famous or not. Just IMO. Sorry it offended you, but I'm entitled to my opinion that won't change.


----------



## Lola69

Jikena said:


> Agree.
> 
> And I don't think her coat is "cute". It's fur, absolutely horrible.




Its very cute.


----------



## Lola69

pinkfeet said:


> What does giving birth recently have to do with being stupid? She is even if she did just have a baby or not.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get a free pass on life for birthing.




I'm not talking about her personality. I'm talking about her body. Lol


----------



## pukasonqo

Lola69 said:


> You misunderstood me completely. Do you think she is going to feel good about these comments as she gets older. It's bullying. You think because her parents make her dress like that it's ok to criticize still? If someone made of my child's clothes because I choose them I'm sure my child would feel bad even if it's not their fault. And I'm not talking about her personality I'm talking about Kim's weight and how she looks. Yes you do get a free pass for just giving birth and looking the way you do famous or not. Just IMO. Sorry it offended you, but I'm entitled to my opinion that won't change.




you haven't offended me at all 
but as i said, nobody has criticised north; we have make fun of kimbo choosing to dress a child in a fur coat which is a big difference, as i said before, north is a toddler and is very likely she was dressed on that fur to satisfy her parents ego
i have not said anything about kimbo's shape either, just that i won't give her a pass for being a vapid human being just because she has two kids
would you consider PMK a wonderful mother? pimping her daughter, allowing an underage girl to date a man seven years her senior? nope
the kartrashians have made their raison d'etre to be talked about, to be seen ad nauseaum, pretend that PS is nature and to publicised their lifes, north has no choice about the family she landed with but being criticised for her mother's choices for her clothes might be the least of her worries, very much like farrah abraham's DD she is going to have to deal with the fact that her mother made poor choices in her chase to be famous, porn films and nude pics and that, sadly, they are readily available on the net
fingers xssed they grow to be strong, independent women with a sense of self


----------



## Lola69

sparkle7 said:


> She tells so many lies but yet people keep talking about her. So I guess she's doing something right




According to Forbes she made $52 million dollars last year. She is definitely not an idiot. I agree with you. She's not sitting home crying about what people think about her. She's making money off of everyone hating on her. Not that I agree with what she does but it seems the more hate she gets the more money she earns. I'm over this thread also people spend way too much time on here.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lola69 said:


> According to Forbes she made $52 million dollars last year. She is definitely not an idiot. I agree with you. She's not sitting home crying about what people think about her. She's making money off of everyone hating on her. Not that I agree with what she does but it seems the more hate she gets the more money she earns. I'm over this thread also people spend way too much time on here.




Beating and horses......


----------



## dangerouscurves

There's always someone who come here just to post: Kim is laughing all the way to the bank, she's making millions she must have done something right, etc, etc. So what is she's making millions, she's still vapid and we're still judging her  (eye rolls)


----------



## bag-princess

pinkfeet said:


> What does giving birth recently have to do with being stupid? *She is even if she did just have a baby or not. *
> 
> You don't get a free pass on life for birthing.





caitlin1214 said:


> Agreed. Idiots are idiots, whether or not they gave birth.




THESE!!!!   idiots have children,too all the time! 







dangerouscurves said:


> Beating and horses......




ALL.day.long!!!!  





dangerouscurves said:


> There's always someone who come here just to post: *Kim is laughing all the way to the bank, she's making millions she must have done something right, etc*, etc. So what is she's making millions, she's still vapid and we're still judging her  (eye rolls)




yep - bird mentallity!  i don't understand how anyone thinks that is something to be applauded.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think there should be a psychological test for people to have children. It might sound harsh but it could do good for the children's future.


----------



## .pursefiend.

[MENTION]Knasarae[/MENTION], tag me when pics of Saint West are posted


----------



## Queenpixie

Saint will be shown on Instagram in 2016...

guarantee it.

Kim wants the most likes in her insta.


----------



## Peichern Tan

I don't get why there's so much hate in this post like I mean like they did nothing wrong and people are just jealous because they are rich and famous. I think Kardashian are really nice people too and the people are always making up stories about them which I don't like about it. Hope for the best for their family[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## purseproblm

Lola69 said:


> According to Forbes she made $52 million dollars last year. She is definitely not an idiot. I agree with you. She's not sitting home crying about what people think about her. She's making money off of everyone hating on her. Not that I agree with what she does but it seems the more hate she gets the more money she earns. I'm over this thread also people spend way too much time on here.



If the money one makes is the benchmark of intelligence there are quite a few really dumb poor people. Kim is like an athlete famous for what she has done(her tape) and signing the right endorsements, but I doubt she has ever had a thought deeper than a puddle in a desert.


----------



## dangerouscurves

peichern tan said:


> i don't get why there's so much hate in this post like i mean like they did nothing wrong and people are just jealous because they are rich and famous. I think kardashian are really nice people too and the people are always making up stories about them which i don't like about it. Hope for the best for their family[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Irishgal

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 3227284




You just made my day!


----------



## berrydiva

purseproblm said:


> If the money one makes is the benchmark of intelligence there are quite a few really dumb poor people. Kim is like an athlete famous for what she has done(her tape) and signing the right endorsements, but I doubt she has ever had a thought deeper than a puddle in a desert.




Hold on a minute....athletes have a natural talent that they train and practice to make a skill for themselves which allows them to compete against peers of the same caliber of talent. If they're better, then win trophies. Kim should not be compared to anyone with a skill or talent.


----------



## berrydiva

Peichern Tan said:


> I don't get why there's so much hate in this post like I mean like they did nothing wrong and people are just jealous because they are rich and famous. I think Kardashian are really nice people too and the people are always making up stories about them which I don't like about it. Hope for the best for their family[emoji5]&#65039;




I think less people are jealous of them and more are disgusted by the willingness of the public to allow folks to become so rich for doing absolutely nothing. It's against the work ethic fiber that's ingrained in most people. We're taught that you need to work hard and that dichotomy is what people struggle with where the Kardashians are concerned. 

As for the stories, I hope you realize that the Kardashians make most of those lies up themselves...they're hardly honest. 

Personally, I'm a fan of anyone bucking the status quo to get theirs others will seethe and live.


----------



## purseproblm

berrydiva said:


> Hold on a minute....athletes have a talent that they train and practice to make a skill for themselves which allows them to compete against peers of the same caliber of talent. If they're better, then win trophies. Kim should not be compared to anyone with a skill or talent.


Yes I'll just say I think she's dumb as a box of hair on fire and I hope someone with sense or morals steps into North and Saint's lives less they become more vapid caricatures of humanity like their parents


----------



## .pursefiend.

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 3227284


----------



## clevercat

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 3227284







Irishgal said:


> You just made my day!




And mine!


----------



## littlerock

JessicaKate89 said:


> I highly doubt she had a c section. She's been pictured carrying north which she wouldn't be able to do.



That's not true. I had one. When you're released they tell you not to carry anything heavier than your baby. You can carry your baby. The first few days, you're unable to. Or at least it's tough. But then it's fine..


----------



## Strawberree

She makes money off the world's negative opinion of her; she also makes money off dressing her child in poor choices and the backlash that comes with it. That's absolutely on her, not the world. She cannot get a free pass because she has a child - not dat she gives a sh&t about d child anyways; its anything that will make her more noticeable- anything with no exception. D child cannot escape the effect of her mother's choices because it is slammed in our faces every second! North may rebel when she gets older if she is against her mother's antics - and ohhh that name [emoji38], poor child. Knowing Kim, she will surely make some money out of publicising any bullying North experiences in school...


----------



## Jikena

Peichern Tan said:


> I don't get why there's so much hate in this post like I mean like they did nothing wrong and people are just jealous because they are rich and famous. I think Kardashian are really nice people too and the people are always making up stories about them which I don't like about it. Hope for the best for their family[emoji5]&#65039;



I actually kind of thought that when I didn't really know anything about them and was just watching their show for entertainment. Then I discovered this forum and read stuff about them (true facts) and damn they're horrible people.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> That's not true. I had one. When you're released they tell you not to carry anything heavier than your baby. You can carry your baby. The first few days, you're unable to. Or at least it's tough. But then it's fine..




North doesn't constitute as heavier than the baby?


----------



## JessicaKate89

littlerock said:


> That's not true. I had one. When you're released they tell you not to carry anything heavier than your baby. You can carry your baby. The first few days, you're unable to. Or at least it's tough. But then it's fine..




North would be significantly heavier than a newborn.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> North doesn't constitute as heavier that the baby?



Whoops, totally right. I read the post and was thinking she said Saint. Yeah, if she had a c-sec she likely wouldn't be picking up North. Although if the pictures are recent, it would be possible. I believe it's 2 weeks that they put the restriction, but maybe I'm wrong and it's longer. I honestly can't remember.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 3227284






pass the bottle please!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> pass the bottle please!!!


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 3227335




Lol. Where in the world did you find this image?! lmao!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Lol. Where in the world did you find this image?! lmao!!!




Google [emoji4]


----------



## Swanky

She can't comfortably carry North if she has a c-sect IMO.  The pics of them at the baby's dr appt a week or more ago she was holding North too I think.
I remember not wanting anything to even touch or rub on that scar tissue. . . like a 2/3 yr olds legs would.


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> Google [emoji4]



Doll - you are on a roll


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 3227335






   i said BOTTLE!!!  you know you need more than a glass full in this place!!


----------



## Lodpah

Berry diva you hit it right on the nail. I think however that Kim is really dumb and that she did not make her decisions. There's a team behind her making all monetary decisions and they are the ones pulling the strings and creating her wealth. Kim represents everything that is wrong in our society. She was foisted on the public by the media until people eventually believed a lie. I liken Kim as the emperor with no clothes on. She mocks everything that is good and moral and ethical. She even mocks her spirituality.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i said BOTTLE!!!  you know you need more than a glass full in this place!!




Alrighty. I have enough for everyone! Happy new year y'all!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

pinkfeet said:


> What does giving birth recently have to do with being stupid? She is even if she did just have a baby or not.
> 
> You don't get a free pass on life for birthing.



Lol.....exactly!


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Alrighty. I have enough for everyone! Happy new year y'all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3227457








that will work - to start with!!!    Happy New Year!!


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> i said BOTTLE!!!  you know you need more than a glass full in this place!!



Bottle? You need a freaking dispenser!


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> Bottle? You need a freaking dispenser!






:lolots::lolots::lolots:


OMGoodness!!!!   this is even better!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> Bottle? You need a freaking dispenser!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Just saw a pic of Saint's hand holding Norths finger. Guess that's a freebie for the public. &#128530;


----------



## AEGIS

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Just saw a pic of Saint's hand holding Norths finger. Guess that's a freebie for the public. &#128530;



freebie? the pic was on her app


----------



## Chloe_chick999

AEGIS said:


> freebie? the pic was on her app



Oh. I didn't pay that much attention.


----------



## AEGIS

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Oh. I didn't pay that much attention.



Oh I dont have her app. But when the pic was on instagram that's what the caption said


----------



## Chloe_chick999

AEGIS said:


> Oh I dont have her app. But when the pic was on instagram that's what the caption said



Kimmy is so generous


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## JessicaKate89

Then don't bother entering the thread?


----------



## morgan20

Jonathan Cheban will be entering Celebrity Big Brother UK tomorrow night.


----------



## myown

JessicaKate89 said:


> Then don't bother entering the thread?



I always wonder the same thing


----------



## AECornell

He was on Lorraine this morning. I was watching him as if he was a side show. His face is so strange.



morgan20 said:


> Jonathan Cheban will be entering Celebrity Big Brother UK tomorrow night.


----------



## Queenpixie

I watched BBUK and CBB ever since 2010.... oh god this would be good.


----------



## purseproblm

So they did away with the celebrity bit then I'd wager?


----------



## pukasonqo

purseproblm said:


> So they did away with the celebrity bit then I'd wager?




they had farrah abraham, courtney stodden and tila tequila so maybe it has become wannabes, has beens and whatever jono is


----------



## dangerouscurves

Isn't CCB like I'm a Celebrity Get Me Outta Here and Dancing with Stars? These are for those pseudo-celebrities and the has-beens?


----------



## DC-Cutie

dangerouscurves said:


> Isn't CCB like I'm a Celebrity Get Me Outta Here and Dancing with Stars? These are for those pseudo-celebrities and the has-beens?



pretty much...  he's a hanger-on, Kim's professional butt kisser


----------



## qudz104

DC-Cutie said:


> pretty much...  he's a hanger-on, Kim's professional butt kisser




He came to our local mall a year or so ago and there was a line of people wanting to meet him. I didn't get it.


----------



## Lounorada

qudz104 said:


> He came to our local mall a year or so ago and there was a line of people wanting to meet him. I didn't get it.


----------



## AECornell

I think CBB is raunchier.

I liked this last season of I'm a celebrity here in the uk. Even though I didn't know who half of them were, it was still good. Lady C was terrible and great tv all in one.



dangerouscurves said:


> Isn't CCB like I'm a Celebrity Get Me Outta Here and Dancing with Stars? These are for those pseudo-celebrities and the has-beens?


----------



## Couture-Hag

.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

.


----------



## AECornell

Is my app malfunctioning or has there not been any posts in 3 days and the last two posts were deleted?


----------



## coconutsboston

pukasonqo said:


> they had farrah abraham, courtney stodden and tila tequila so maybe it has become wannabes, has beens and whatever jono is


Not going to kid, I thought at first they were going to be on something together and got excited about the impending train wreck!


----------



## redney

AECornell said:


> Is my app malfunctioning or has there not been any posts in 3 days and the last two posts were deleted?



No posts and last 2 posts were deleted. Move over, Kimbo, you've been replaced.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


>


Girl, you and me both.


----------



## shiny_things

Johnathons arse kisding of Kim on Celebrity Big Brother is cringeworthy. I mean seriously guys, they closed down the Dubai Mall for her and thousands of people turned up to try to get in and see her. I mean guys, they can't even eat a meal without hundreds of people trying to get into the restsurant. They have to have police escorts.


----------



## Wubbles

AECornell said:


> Is my app malfunctioning or has there not been any posts in 3 days and the last two posts were deleted?



It's slow because she has been hiding out, losing weight/recovering from whatever procedures she does.


----------



## Queenpixie

shiny_things said:


> Johnathons arse kisding of Kim on Celebrity Big Brother is cringeworthy. I mean seriously guys, they closed down the Dubai Mall for her and thousands of people turned up to try to get in and see her. I mean guys, they can't even eat a meal without hundreds of people trying to get into the restsurant. They have to have police escorts.



thats a BOLD lie.. my friend was in Dubai mall nothing like that happened at all. At all.


----------



## AECornell

What channel/time is it on? Still getting used to my UK tv watching. I saw the beginning of Ep 2 replay yesterday.

I went onto the site to see who the cast was and under Jonathon it says " friends with Kim Kardashian." I mean seriously that is him claim to fame. 



shiny_things said:


> Johnathons arse kisding of Kim on Celebrity Big Brother is cringeworthy. I mean seriously guys, they closed down the Dubai Mall for her and thousands of people turned up to try to get in and see her. I mean guys, they can't even eat a meal without hundreds of people trying to get into the restsurant. They have to have police escorts.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Wubbles said:


> It's slow because she has been hiding out, losing weight/recovering from whatever procedures she does.




She was photographed yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Swanky

Posts weren't deleted by us, no idea why people respond with a period. ??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I heard Kanye's "Facts" for the first time the other night and  It sounded like a watered down, wannabe Jumpman. Do better, Ye. DO. BETTER.


----------



## JessicaKate89

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I heard Kanye's "Facts" for the first time the other night and  It sounded like a watered down, wannabe Jumpman. Do better, Ye. DO. BETTER.




I didn't like facts but the other song I can't remember the name of sounds pretty good.


----------



## whimsic

Queenpixie said:


> thats a BOLD lie.. my friend was in Dubai mall nothing like that happened at all. At all.



Lol Dubai Mall gets over 200,000 visitors a DAY. There is not way it'll close down because Kim is there.


----------



## VickyB

AECornell said:


> Is my app malfunctioning or has there not been any posts in 3 days and the last two posts were deleted?



I love your avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## Singra

A moderately interesting article about the Kardashian empire... in short their show and magazine covers aren't doing well but they're still making money for online gossip outlets. 

Mostly posting this article because it provides actual sales figures for the magazines they've covered. 


*Is This the Collapse of the Kardashian Economy?*

Magazine covers featuring members of the Kardashian family lead to fewer sales. Viewing figures are down for their E! show. Yet still the clicks and column-inches keep coming&#8230;
Kardashian-world is a strange one, a perverse hall of mirrors.

The family&#8217;s Sunday night dramas on E!&#8212;in which they drive around Los Angeles, or stay in their mansions sucking on juices while stink-eyeing one another, slack-jawingly noting how &#8220;weird&#8221; things are while off camera, assistants flutter, presumably ensuring their pets are kept at the right temperature&#8212;are transfixing. In a numbing way, at least.

But E! must be convinced there is a demand that we continue &#8220;keeping up&#8221; with this family of shockingly mundane circus performers, and the tabloids cannot get enough: There are multiple stories a day about romances and feuds and breakups, all featuring quotes rarely from the participants but rather sources close to them.

If ever a day or two goes by without the spotlight on them, you can be sure that a Kardashian will appear not wearing very much, or modeling on a catwalk, or gracing the cover of a magazine, or kissing someone, or appearing on a magazine with a glass of wine perched on their backside to guarantee column-inches and clicks.

Yet there is a limit to Kardashian demand, it seems.

In a report for Women&#8217;s Wear Daily, the journalist Alexandra Steigrad, analyzing figures supplied by the Alliance for Audited Media, found that when the Kardashians appeared on a magazine&#8217;s cover, sales of that magazine were lower than normal.

For example, for the first half of 2015, Cosmopolitan&#8217;s single-copy sales were around 531,086. However, the Kylie Jenner issue sold fewer&#8212;495,423&#8212;while the November issue, proclaiming the Kardashians (pictured en masse on the cover) &#8220;America&#8217;s First Family,&#8221; sold even fewer at 436,500 copies.

Meanwhile, Glamour&#8217;s first half of 2015 average&#8212;193,108&#8212;was slightly torpedoed by its July cover of Kim Kardashian (164,918). When Kendall Jenner appeared on GQ&#8217;s cover in May, the sales of the magazine&#8212;83,202&#8212;were about 10,000 down on the usual.

The negative pattern wasn&#8217;t uniform: Rolling Stone and Women&#8217;s Health magazines both got lifts in audiences from covers featuring Kim and Khloé Kardashian respectively.

In a predictable irony, all the Kardashian magazine covers were surpassed by &#8220;momager&#8221; Kris Jenner&#8217;s ex, Caitlyn Jenner&#8217;s Vanity Fair cover of last July, proclaiming &#8220;Call Me Caitlyn.&#8221;

The magazine typically sells 164,000 copies on newsstands; the &#8220;Caitlyn&#8221; cover sold over 400,000 copies, according to Adweek, which placed the cover at the top of their most successful magazine covers of 2015 list.

Languishing at the bottom was one of the year&#8217;s worst sellers: a Life & Style cover from Oct. 12 proclaiming Kim Kardashian &#8220;dumped&#8221; by Kanye West, and promising the facts behind the split.

Perhaps the Kardashian magazine and TV interest implosion is simply because the effort of buying a magazine, or watching a TV series, about the family seems like too much of a commitment, too much effort.

Tellingly, the Kardashians&#8217; various apps sell well, and stories about them online continue to score hundreds of thousands of clicks.

What&#8217;s the Kardashian media disconnect at play? Perhaps, it is what is the point of buying the magazine with a Kardashian on the cover, when you have probably already seen that cover, and read the salient information about it, on a gossip site?

The Kardashians&#8217; $100 million empire&#8212;overseen by the canny Kris Jenner&#8212;certainly now seems to be finding more life online than in print or on screen.

The E! show&#8217;s ratings are falling, presumably because, even though viewers probably assume scenes are staged, the show itself feels dull. The nature of filming and editing means the events on it are dated too, and already known about by those who care enough about the Kardashians if they&#8217;ve been imbibing their regular gossip fodder.

And the staginess of the show is becoming obvious: In early December, Radar Online exposed how Instagram pictures revealed some scenes had been fabricated. No surprise, but still&#8230;

In late December Radar reported ratings for the current season&#8212;following a long-term pattern&#8212;were drastically down; the third episode of the latest season garnered just 1.893 million viewers, compared to 2.053 million viewers of Episode 2.

Yet still, and perhaps not mysteriously given their talent for camera-friendly publicity, the family dramas keep generating.

The rush to Lamar Odom&#8217;s bedside was publicly criticized as self-publicity for the family, rather than them showing genuine concern for Odom.

In recent days, the health of Rob Kardashian has become the latest eruptive storyline to be played out in the tabloids.

His family, claims the Mirror, are not, as reported elsewhere, planning an &#8220;intervention&#8221; after he was rushed to hospital, reportedly suffering from type-2 diabetes.

Meanwhile, Kim Kardashian has been &#8220;spotted&#8221; (there were paparazzi there&#8212;how did this happen?) en route to a doctor&#8217;s appointment, sporting a killer black coat.

Her marriage to Kanye West, himself a reliable purveyor of eccentric and unpredictable public behavior, is a gold mine of gossip in and of itself.

The younger Jenners are becoming famous models, hang out with pop stars, and are beginning to accrue scandals&#8212;the Kardashian franchise never stands still.

The level of engagement and involvement of Kardashian-watchers, who also follow their favorite participants via social media, is the shifting sand: it appears momentary, fragmented, more splash than depth. Then the wait for the next splash.

So perhaps the Kardashian magazine and TV interest implosion is simply because the effort of buying a magazine, or watching a TV series, about the family seems like too much of a commitment, too much effort.

The Kardashians seem repetitive, their own trope that few quite want to own up to being that invested in. Their value is in shock and incident, and so the apps or social media vehicles they can use to convey their headline-grabbing peaks and troughs are the best communication platforms available to them.

Perhaps magazine readers and TV viewers sigh when they see them because they have seen too much of them already that day when they get to the newsstand, or reach for the zapper on a Sunday night. They may not be always on our mind, but they&#8217;re always on our newsfeed.

So, for shock value, while Bruce Jenner&#8217;s much-hyped and brilliant interview with Diane Sawyer, in which he revealed all about his transgender journey (and before his transition to Caitlyn), scored 16.9 million viewers and 20/20&#8217;s best ratings in 15 years, his follow-up E! series I Am Cait, played out over a series of episodes, began at 3.9 million viewers, dropping to just over 1 million viewers by season&#8217;s end.

However, a second season of I Am Cait has been commissioned, just as we haven&#8217;t seen the last magazine cover featuring the family, or TV series about them, or TV chat show analyzing whatever they&#8217;re chattering or scandalizing the Internet about that day.

There is still something about the Kardashians that viewers or readers want, editors and broadcasters have judged. The formula to crack now, for both for the family and those who make money out of them, is the changing nature of that public appetite.

Don&#8217;t underestimate them. The Kardashians have already proved brilliantly shameless at outstaying their welcome, and making shedloads of money from it. They won&#8217;t be embracing seclusion just yet&#8212;unless they can Instagram it.


----------



## VickyB

Thanks, Singra. That was an interesting read!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Going to bump this before Kimmy feels like she has to post a pick of her behind to get some attention.


----------



## caitlin1214

AlbertsLove said:


> Going to bump this before Kimmy feels like she has to post a pick of her behind to get some attention.



Yeah, Please don't, Kim.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh we have another month or two to wait for that to drop  she needs enough time to heal from he latest round with her "dentist".


----------



## Cocolo

AlbertsLove said:


> Going to bump this before Kimmy feels like she has to post a pick of her behind to get some attention.


Yeah, it's not working. I just found the thread middle of the 2nd page.   Kome on Kimmie.  Give us us something to work with here.  Ok?


----------



## Stansy

Sooooo, I heard that North is in therapy because she is jealous of her brother Whatshisname. Trying to stay relevant?


----------



## krissa

Kim Kardashian West Says She  Not Momager Kris Jenner  Is the Family's 'Puppet Master'

BY AURELIE CORINTHIOS


Facebook
Twitter
Kris Jenner may have filed to trademark the word "momager," but is Kim Kardashian West the one actually calling the shots? 

The answer to that is yes  at least, according to Kim herself! In a post on her website and app Thursday, the reality star gave a sneak peek at her shoot for the spring 2016 issue of Editorialist magazine with pictures and quotes from the shoot. 

"It's so funny, because I'll hear stories like, 'Kris Jenner is the puppet master, having all of her kids do this and that,' and I'm like, 'If they only knew,' " revealed Kardashian West, 35. "I'm the one that will be like, 'Kylie, do this. Kendall, you should do this.' "


Kim Kardashian West for Editorialist magazine's spring 2016 issue
COURTESY EDITORIALIST
She also added that the focus of her Editorialist interview was going to be on her work, writing, "I love when I get the chance to talk about the business side of my life, because it plays a HUGE role in what I do every day." 


Facebook
Twitter

And, as for the strategic role she plays in the Kardashian-Jenner household, a recent episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians showed Kardashian West sitting down with sister Kylie Jenner, 18, to talk to her about walking in husband Kanye West's fashion show  and to make sure she knew how important the gig was. 

"I've been hearing things like, 'Kylie makes people wait because she's on her phone,' or if she's at photo shoots she brings a ton of friends, so I just want Kylie to know just because Kanye is family, like, this isn't a casual situation. She has to be really professional and go with the flow," Kardashian West said in an interview during the episode. 

Looks like Kardashian West is quite the puppeteer: Ultimately, the show ended up being a total success, with model-of-the-moment Bella Hadid even joining Kylie on the catwalk. 

Keeping Up with the Kardashians airs Sundays (9 p.m. ET) on


----------



## redney

Bless her heart. 

Telling her little sisters what to do is not what anyone means by puppetmaster.


----------



## Tivo

Kim is beyond stupid. Not only has she no clue how to play the game, I'm not quite sure she knows there's a game being played.


----------



## limom

Well, eventually she has to transition from working girl to management.


----------



## myown

Stansy said:


> Sooooo, I heard that North is in therapy because she is jealous of her brother Whatshisname. Trying to stay relevant?


----------



## legaldiva

Really no pics yet?


----------



## AEGIS

redney said:


> Bless her heart.
> 
> Telling her little sisters what to do is not what anyone means by puppetmaster.



right....i'm reading that like...girl you sound really dumb for real


----------



## labelwhore04

Pfft yeah ok Kim. I'm so sure you can draft up contracts, negotiate agreements, give pitches to executives, project sales figures etc. Does she really think that KUWTK would've been picked up if she was the one that had to pitch it to the network? She clearly has no idea what goes on in the actual business side of things(accounting, marketing, legality, etc). Being a businesswomen is not just showing up to meeting that your mom schedules for you and saying "yes/no" to different ideas that actual professionals pitch you. I highly doubt she would be able to tell you the sales figures/revenue that her app generated last year or the marketing/retail plan for her clothing lines. She is just the "face" of different projects. She has zero clue of all the logistics and business planning that goes into making her projects successful.


----------



## BadAzzBish

labelwhore04 said:


> Pfft yeah ok Kim. I'm so sure you can draft up contracts, negotiate agreements, give pitches to executives, project sales figures etc. Does she really think that KUWTK would've been picked up if she was the one that had to pitch it to the network? She clearly has no idea what goes on in the actual business side of things(accounting, marketing, legality, etc). Being a businesswomen is not just showing up to meeting that your mom schedules for you and saying "yes/no" to different ideas that actual professionals pitch you. I highly doubt she would be able to tell you the sales figures/revenue that her app generated last year or the marketing/retail plan for her clothing lines. She is just the "face" of different projects. She has zero clue of all the logistics and business planning that goes into making her projects successful.



^Yaaaaassss!


----------



## Tivo

labelwhore04 said:


> Pfft yeah ok Kim. I'm so sure you can draft up contracts, negotiate agreements, give pitches to executives, project sales figures etc. Does she really think that KUWTK would've been picked up if she was the one that had to pitch it to the network? She clearly has no idea what goes on in the actual business side of things(accounting, marketing, legality, etc). Being a businesswomen is not just showing up to meeting that your mom schedules for you and saying "yes/no" to different ideas that actual professionals pitch you. I highly doubt she would be able to tell you the sales figures/revenue that her app generated last year or the marketing/retail plan for her clothing lines. She is just the "face" of different projects. She has zero clue of all the logistics and business planning that goes into making her projects successful.


All Kim knows how to do is be a whore when she gets called upon.


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> Pfft yeah ok Kim. I'm so sure you can draft up contracts, negotiate agreements, give pitches to executives, project sales figures etc. Does she really think that KUWTK would've been picked up if she was the one that had to pitch it to the network? She clearly has no idea what goes on in the actual business side of things(accounting, marketing, legality, etc). Being a businesswomen is not just showing up to meeting that your mom schedules for you and saying "yes/no" to different ideas that actual professionals pitch you. I highly doubt she would be able to tell you the sales figures/revenue that her app generated last year or the marketing/retail plan for her clothing lines. She is just the "face" of different projects. She has zero clue of all the logistics and business planning that goes into making her projects successful.



True however Kris is positioning Kim into being her replacement.
I don't know how or why but maybe she sees something in Kim that we don't!


----------



## JessicaKate89

labelwhore04 said:


> Pfft yeah ok Kim. I'm so sure you can draft up contracts, negotiate agreements, give pitches to executives, project sales figures etc. Does she really think that KUWTK would've been picked up if she was the one that had to pitch it to the network? She clearly has no idea what goes on in the actual business side of things(accounting, marketing, legality, etc). Being a businesswomen is not just showing up to meeting that your mom schedules for you and saying "yes/no" to different ideas that actual professionals pitch you. I highly doubt she would be able to tell you the sales figures/revenue that her app generated last year or the marketing/retail plan for her clothing lines. She is just the "face" of different projects. She has zero clue of all the logistics and business planning that goes into making her projects successful.




I run two businesses. I don't know how to do the finance, marketing or legal aspect of things. I hire people to do that for me.


----------



## Lounorada

Kim telling her siblings what to do?  More like Kim passing on Kanyes instructions/visions/dumb ideas for everyone in that family. 
She's nothing but Kanyes-carrier-pigeon.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> Kim telling her siblings what to do?  More like Kim passing on Kanyes instructions/visions/dumb ideas for everyone in that family.
> She's nothing but Kanyes-carrier-pigeon.





she is definitely a bird brain


----------



## BadAzzBish

JessicaKate89 said:


> I run two businesses. I don't know how to do the finance, marketing or legal aspect of things. I hire people to do that for me.



But u should have general knowedge of these areas. Im no accountant but i can read balance sheets and am smart enough to sign my own checks. Kim is only a mascot, Kris is team owner.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Kim is beyond stupid. Not only has she no clue how to play the game, *I'm not quite sure she knows there's a game being played*.



THIS!!!  



JessicaKate89 said:


> I run two businesses. I don't know how to do the finance, marketing or legal aspect of things. I hire people to do that for me.



reminds me of toni braxton - and we know what happened to her! 





BadAzzBish said:


> But u should have general knowedge of these  areas. *Im no accountant but i can read balance sheets and am smart  enough to sign my own checks. *Kim is only a mascot, Kris is team  owner.





THIS!!  as i was saying about toni braxton - she claimed the same thing that she knew nothing about that aspect and hired people to do it for her.  she also told oprah she did not even sign her own checks!!!   oprah was like  and so was i and everyone in the audience!   oprah told her that no matter what is going on every check written she personally signs no matter how small!  i would never blindly trust people to be so free with MY money either.  they were writing checks to themselves and relatives and she had no clue where all her money was gone - just that it was gone!


----------



## pinkfeet

JessicaKate89 said:


> I run two businesses. I don't know how to do the finance, marketing or legal aspect of things. I hire people to do that for me.




What do you then? I sure as hell would know all about finance in any business, you can hire a CPA but you don't know any finance of your businesses??  You will be robbed blind one day if you don't go over things yourself. 

What businesses do you run ??


----------



## JessicaKate89

pinkfeet said:


> What do you then? I sure as hell would know all about finance in any business, you can hire a CPA but you don't know any finance of your businesses??  You will be robbed blind one day if you don't go over things yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> What businesses do you run ??




Please read what I wrote, I didn't say I didn't know about the finances of my business. I said I'm not a finance expert, I'm not a marketer, I'm not a lawyer. 

I have two businesses, one is a styling business the other is health and wellbeing/personal training businesses


----------



## JessicaKate89

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of toni braxton - and we know what happened to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!!  as i was saying about toni braxton - she claimed the same thing that she knew nothing about that aspect and hired people to do it for her.  she also told oprah she did not even sign her own checks!!!   oprah was like  and so was i and everyone in the audience!   oprah told her that no matter what is going on every check written she personally signs no matter how small!  i would never blindly trust people to be so free with MY money either.  they were writing checks to themselves and relatives and she had no clue where all her money was gone - just that it was gone!




Rude much? Don't know how what I said could be compared to Toni Braxton.


----------



## bag-princess

JessicaKate89 said:


> Rude much? Don't know how what I said could be compared to Toni Braxton.





what was rude about it???  

it was compared to Toni because she made the same kind of statement - she did not know how to do the finance - money - and that is why she hired someone to.  and like pinkfeet said - they robbed her blind!  that was the first time she had to declare bankruptcy.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> what was rude about it???
> 
> it was compared to Toni because she made the same kind of statement - she did not know how to do the finance - money - and that is why she hired someone to.  and like pinkfeet said - they robbed her blind!  that was the first time she had to declare bankruptcy.



It makes total sense to have a handle on things, IMO.
And the analogy makes perfect sense.
Who wants to give free reigns on their hard earned money???????


----------



## limom

JessicaKate89 said:


> Please read what I wrote, I didn't say I didn't know about the finances of my business. I said I'm not a finance expert, I'm not a marketer, I'm not a lawyer.
> 
> I have two businesses, one is a styling business the other is health and wellbeing/personal training businesses



I am not being rude, keep your eyes on the money.
The last thing that you want is work your azz off and somebody robbing you blind.
The first person I worked for, lost her business to a consultant...


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> what was rude about it???
> 
> it was compared to Toni because she made the same kind of statement - she did not know how to do the finance - money - and that is why she hired someone to.  and like pinkfeet said - they robbed her blind!  that was the first time she had to declare bankruptcy.


Truth makes people angry.


----------



## JessicaKate89

limom said:


> I am not being rude, keep your eyes on the money.
> The last thing that you want is work your azz off and somebody robbing you blind.
> The first person I worked for, lost her business to a consultant...




Lol you guys are ridiculous! Because I'm not an accountant, I don't have a finance degree and x amount of years experience in finance I couldn't possibly run a business? I'm a scientist ffs I think I'm halfway intelligent enough to be able to hire a cfo to run the finance team. Doesn't mean I'm not aware of what's going on in my business.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Tivo said:


> Truth makes people angry.




Lol the truth? That I'm going bankrupt like Toni Braxton? Lol ok  how many companies do you run?


----------



## pukasonqo

JessicaKate89 said:


> Lol the truth? That I'm going bankrupt like Toni Braxton? Lol ok  how many companies do you run?




i don't think they were talking about you or your business
my understanding was that they were using toni braxton as an example of things that could go wrong when people trust others to run things for them, mainly i think the comments had to do with kimbo whom, as we all know, is not known for her business acumen and is now claiming that is her who is behind the kartrashian succe$$


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> i don't think they were talking about you or your business
> my understanding was that they were using toni braxton as an example of things that could go wrong when people trust others to run things for them, mainly i think the comments had to do with kimbo whom, as we all know, *is not known for her business acumen and is now claiming that is her who is behind the kartrashian succe$$*





if she stuck to her previous "if it wasn't for my sex tape" theory of how the empire got started then yeah i would be willing to give her a nod for that.   but for her to now claim that SHE is the actual Pinky behind the Brain that rules all things in the K world is just hilarious!!


----------



## clevercat

bag-princess said:


> if she stuck to her previous "if it wasn't for my sex tape" theory of how the empire got started then yeah i would be willing to give her a nod for that.   but for her to now claim that SHE is the actual Pinky behind the Brain that rules all things in the K world is just hilarious!!




I just snorted Pinot Grigio over my iPad. Kimbecile as the Pinky behind the Brain lol - excellent!


----------



## bag-princess

clevercat said:


> I just snorted Pinot Grigio over my iPad. Kimbecile as the Pinky behind the Brain lol - excellent!






   that is some visual isn't it!!   sorry about that!


----------



## clevercat

bag-princess said:


> that is some visual isn't it!!   sorry about that!




Lol no apology needed [emoji23] although I now have, "it's Pinky, it's Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain" as my earworm for the evening...


----------



## Stansy

LOVE Pinky and the Brain


----------



## AEGIS

if you don't want ppl to question you, you shouldn't make a statement about yourself when the thread is about a celebrity


----------



## Lounorada

clevercat said:


> Lol no apology needed [emoji23] although I now have, "it's Pinky, it's Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain" as my earworm for the evening...


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> if she stuck to her previous "if it wasn't for my sex tape" theory of how the empire got started then yeah i would be willing to give her a nod for that.   but for her to now claim that SHE is the actual Pinky behind the Brain that rules all things in the K world is just hilarious!!




too funny, i used to watch that show with my kids! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

clevercat said:


> Lol no apology needed [emoji23] although I now have, "it's Pinky, it's Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain" as my earworm for the evening...







pukasonqo said:


> too funny, i used to watch that show with my kids! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




my boys loved it!  i used to SMH at them watching it.


----------



## BadAzzBish

JessicaKate89 said:


> Lol you guys are ridiculous! Because I'm not an accountant, I don't have a finance degree and x amount of years experience in finance I couldn't possibly run a business? I'm a scientist ffs I think I'm halfway intelligent enough to be able to hire a cfo to run the finance team. Doesn't mean I'm not aware of what's going on in my business.



U do know that your CFO can rob you blind/commit fraud if u dont understand the basics of debit/credit nor sign ur checks. Also, since u work in health and wellness, be sure that specific clauses are in your medical releases in case one of your clients hurts themselves under your direction (I would read a legal book about that area).


----------



## limom

JessicaKate89 said:


> Lol you guys are ridiculous! Because I'm not an accountant, I don't have a finance degree and x amount of years experience in finance I couldn't possibly run a business? I'm a scientist ffs I think I'm halfway intelligent enough to be able to hire a cfo to run the finance team. Doesn't mean I'm not aware of what's going on in my business.



I have not been questioning your intelligence.
Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## dangerouscurves

JessicaKate89 said:


> Lol you guys are ridiculous! Because I'm not an accountant, I don't have a finance degree and x amount of years experience in finance I couldn't possibly run a business? I'm a scientist ffs I think I'm halfway intelligent enough to be able to hire a cfo to run the finance team. Doesn't mean I'm not aware of what's going on in my business.




Then why did you liken your self to Kim? That bih can't even spell Amish and she can't even string a coherent sentence let alone be the puppet master of the Kartrashians.


----------



## horse17

ok, please dont slam me...I just read the last couple of pages of this thread......while I really dont  like the K's..I do give them credit for creating a financial empire, of some sorts...I do think  kim is a wacko BUT, putting all of her manipulation,  stupid comments, selfies, marriages, etc aside, from what I can see, she is not hard partying, or drug addicted....yes,  some will call her a who$e, but I have to give her credit for taking advantage of every stupid opportunity she can get to make a buck...shes laughing all the way to the bank...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

horse17 said:


> ok, please dont slam me...I just read the last couple of pages of this thread......while I really dont  like the K's..I do give them credit for creating a financial empire, of some sorts...I do think  kim is a wacko BUT, putting all of her manipulation,  stupid comments, selfies, marriages, etc aside, from what I can see, she is not hard partying, or drug addicted....yes,  some will call her a who$e, but I have to give her credit for taking advantage of every stupid opportunity she can get to make a buck...shes laughing all the way to the bank...



Yes, but it's Kris Jenner who's made an empire out of her dumb kids. With no education and seeming lack of intelligence and skills, she's made them millionaires. 

But even if Kimbecile is laughing to the bank, so what? it doesn't make her a better person or anything.


----------



## horse17

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yes, but it's Kris Jenner who's made an empire out of her dumb kids. With no education and seeming lack of intelligence and skills, she's made them millionaires.
> 
> But even if Kimbecile is laughing to the bank, so what? it doesn't make her a better person or anything.


of course not lol!.. I never said it made her a better person, just commenting on their business success....


----------



## dangerouscurves

horse17 said:


> ok, please dont slam me...I just read the last couple of pages of this thread......while I really dont  like the K's..I do give them credit for creating a financial empire, of some sorts...I do think  kim is a wacko BUT, putting all of her manipulation,  stupid comments, selfies, marriages, etc aside, from what I can see, she is not hard partying, or drug addicted....yes,  some will call her a who$e, but I have to give her credit for taking advantage of every stupid opportunity she can get to make a buck...shes laughing all the way to the bank...




That 'laughing all the way to the bank' comment is getting old. It doesn't make anyone here respect her.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> That 'laughing all the way to the bank' comment is getting old. It doesn't make anyone here respect her.






no - it IS old.   it should be on one of those lists they do at the start of the new year - words or phrases that need to go!


----------



## horse17

bag-princess said:


> no - it IS old.   it should be on one of those lists they do at the start of the new year - words or phrases that need to go!


 add to that list.."living the dream".....omg I cant when I hear that..and people are actually still saying it


----------



## labelwhore04

dangerouscurves said:


> That 'laughing all the way to the bank' comment is getting old. It doesn't make anyone here respect her.



Seriously! Money means nothing when you have to sacrifice your soul for it. Look at Farrah from Teen Mom, she might have made millions from her porn tape and other questionable endeavours, but look at what she had to do to get there and look at her reputation and awful r/s with her family. She might have a lot of money but her life seems truly miserable. I wouldn't trade that for any amount of money.


----------



## bag-princess

horse17 said:


> *add to that list.."living the dream".*....omg I cant when I hear that..and people are actually still saying it





oh yes indeed - that is another one!!


----------



## clydekiwi

dangerouscurves said:


> That 'laughing all the way to the bank' comment is getting old. It doesn't make anyone here respect her.




Agree [emoji817][emoji817]


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> That 'laughing all the way to the bank' comment is getting old. It doesn't make anyone here respect her.



Kim doesn't give a rat's azz whether anyone respects her. And in truth there's no reason she should. She has exactly what she wants and she's living the way she wants.


----------



## horse17

bag-mania said:


> Kim doesn't give a rat's azz whether anyone respects her. And in truth there's no reason she should. She has exactly what she wants and she's living the way she wants.


  I agree!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Kim doesn't give a rat's azz whether anyone respects her. And in truth there's no reason she should. She has exactly what she wants and she's living the way she wants.




But obviously there are other people who give her respect because after all she's done, she's laughing all the way to the bank. Those who keeps saying the phrase mentioned.[emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Kim doesn't give a rat's azz whether anyone respects her. And in truth there's no reason she should.* She has exactly what she wants* and she's living the way she wants.





another fairy tale being told.


----------



## knasarae

horse17 said:


> add to that list.."living the dream".....omg I cant when I hear that..and people are actually still saying it



Can we also add "living my truth/speak my truth" to the banned list? Pretty please.


----------



## SpeedyJC

horse17 said:


> ok, please dont slam me...I just read the last couple of pages of this thread......while I really dont  like the K's..*I do give them credit for creating a financial empire, of some sorts*...I do think  kim is a wacko BUT, putting all of her manipulation,  stupid comments, selfies, marriages, etc aside, from what I can see, she is not hard partying, or drug addicted....yes,  some will call her a who$e, but I have to give her credit for taking advantage of every stupid opportunity she can get to make a buck...*shes laughing all the way to the bank..*.



Not everyone who "creates a financial empire" deserves credit or respect, money isn't everything. I don't get the whole laughing all the way to the bank saying either . I mean if someone makes money by being disgusting is it ok because they are laughing all the way to the bank? I mean Bernie Madoff laughed all the way to the bank too.


----------



## White Orchid

She has everything she wants?  Yeah.  'cept for Reggie, oh, and a "little" thing called marital bliss.


----------



## bag-princess

speedyjc said:


> *not everyone who "creates a financial empire" deserves credit or respect,* money isn't everything. I don't get the whole laughing all the way to the bank saying either . I mean if someone makes money by being disgusting is it ok because they are laughing all the way to the bank? I mean bernie madoff laughed all the way to the bank too.





this!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

bag-mania said:


> Kim doesn't give a rat's azz whether anyone respects her. And in truth there's no reason she should. She has exactly what she wants and she's living the way she wants.



Yeah for now. Give it 10 years when she is older and Kardashian mania has fizzled down, then she will just be a cross between Joan Crawford without the wire hangers and  Norma  "I'm ready for my close up Mr.Demille" Desmond.


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> Not everyone who "creates a financial empire" deserves credit or respect, money isn't everything. I don't get the whole laughing all the way to the bank saying either . I mean if someone makes money by being disgusting is it ok because they are laughing all the way to the bank? I mean Bernie Madoff laughed all the way to the bank too.


+1 Well said.


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> She has everything she wants?  Yeah.  'cept for Reggie, oh, and a "little" thing called marital bliss.



At this point, she' ll settle for a straight husband, never mind bliss!


----------



## mrsinsyder

SpeedyJC said:


> Not everyone who "creates a financial empire" deserves credit or respect, money isn't everything. I don't get the whole laughing all the way to the bank saying either . I mean if someone makes money by being disgusting is it ok because they are laughing all the way to the bank? I mean Bernie Madoff laughed all the way to the bank too.


Well said, just remember, we're on one of the most materialistic sites on the net. I'm always amazed at how much value people place in their "things" here.

The K's don't really seem that happy IMO, heck, even when they go on vacation to amazing places, they all seem miserable.


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks for the reminder.  I often forget which forum I'm on as I only tend to participate in this sub-forum.  And add me to the "I don't get the whole deal of having a lot of money!"  From what I've seen on our local news, that whole Powerball thing in the US last week was just insane.  I must be one of the few people who has zero interest in it, let alone wasting my money on a ticket/something I didn't work hard for.  Give me good health, happiness and great friendships over anything material.



mrsinsyder said:


> Well said, just remember, we're on one of the most materialistic sites on the net. I'm always amazed at how much value people place in their "things" here.
> 
> The K's don't really seem that happy IMO, heck, even when they go on vacation to amazing places, they all seem miserable.


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> At this point, she' ll settle for a straight husband, never mind bliss!


True.  I guess she can dream lol.


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> Well said, just remember, we're on one of the most materialistic sites on the net. I'm always amazed at how much value people place in their "things" here.
> 
> The K's don't really seem that happy IMO, heck, even when they go on vacation to amazing places, they all seem miserable.




100% agreed.


----------



## SpeedyJC

mrsinsyder said:


> Well said, just remember, we're on one of the most materialistic sites on the net. I'm always amazed at how much value people place in their "things" here.
> 
> The K's don't really seem that happy IMO, heck, even when they go on vacation to amazing places, they all seem miserable.



Sad when wealth and material possessions some how make someone being a not nice or ethical person acceptable. Fact is if Kim didnt have money and nice things and behaved the way she does people would not look fondly upon her however since she has made money off her trashy behavior it is somehow deemed she deserves credit and same can be said about the rest of her family.


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  I often forget which forum I'm on as I only tend to participate in this sub-forum.  And add me to the "I don't get the whole deal of having a lot of money!"  From what I've seen on our local news, that whole Powerball thing in the US last week was just insane.  I must be one of the few people who has zero interest in it, let alone wasting my money on a ticket/something I didn't work hard for.  Give me good health, happiness and great friendships over anything material.




I'm with you. Had zero interest. I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## labelwhore04

SpeedyJC said:


> Not everyone who "creates a financial empire" deserves credit or respect, money isn't everything. I don't get the whole laughing all the way to the bank saying either . I mean if someone makes money by being disgusting is it ok because they are laughing all the way to the bank? I mean Bernie Madoff laughed all the way to the bank too.



Same with El Chapo. Hes a damn billionaire.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

knasarae said:


> Can we also add "living my truth/speak my truth" to the banned list? Pretty please.



And 'haters'!!


----------



## clevercat

knasarae said:


> Can we also add "living my truth/speak my truth" to the banned list? Pretty please.







Babydoll Chanel said:


> And 'haters'!!




And this one, please -  (he/she/it) 'gives me life'. IDK, but reading those words is, for me, like listening to fingernails being scraped down a blackboard.


----------



## horse17

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And 'haters'!!


add one more....'feeling blessed'............


----------



## tweegy

horse17 said:


> ok, please dont slam me...I just read the last couple of pages of this thread......while I really dont  like the K's..I do give them credit for creating a financial empire, of some sorts...I do think  kim is a wacko BUT, putting all of her manipulation,  stupid comments, selfies, marriages, etc aside, from what I can see, she is not hard partying, or drug addicted....yes,  some will call her a who$e, but I have to give her credit for taking advantage of every stupid opportunity she can get to make a buck...shes laughing all the way to the bank...



You know what.... On a certain level I agree. 

When you look at it. They've done quite good for themselves. I won't doubt alot of their wealth is smoke and mirrors. I know they are loathed on this forum.. Honestly, I crack up on them but they don't affect my life in the least. But from a business standpoint, to make as much money as they have made on crap for as long as they have - Theyre good.

So yes, they are laughing all the way to the bank. Someone is buying their stuff, someone is watching their shows, someone is contributing to their wealth. They may not be happy cause happiness isnt in monetary gain. But they don't have to worry about bills or stuff we reg have to. So from that aspect..


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> Same with El Chapo. Hes a damn billionaire.




I bet he laughed all the way to the jail [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> You know what.... On a certain level I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at it. They've done quite good for themselves. I won't doubt alot of their wealth is smoke and mirrors. I know they are loathed on this forum.. Honestly, I crack up on them but they don't affect my life in the least. But from a business standpoint, to make as much money as they have made on crap for as long as they have - Theyre good.
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, they are laughing all the way to the bank. Someone is buying their stuff, someone is watching their shows, someone is contributing to their wealth. They may not be happy cause happiness isnt in monetary gain. But they don't have to worry about bills or stuff we reg have to. So from that aspect..




Oh, I'm sure she's laughing all the way to the bank but that doesn't mean anything to us.


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh, I'm sure she's laughing all the way to the bank but that doesn't mean anything to us.



Yes, and vice versa.


----------



## SpeedyJC

What kind of person laughs all the way to the bank anyways? I cant stop thinking of Dr. Evil from Austin Powers. I walk into the bank like a normal person to get my respectfully earned money, no laughing here.  


I honestly find justifying peoples poor behavior just because they make money off of it kinda gross.


----------



## AECornell

I wonder what it is for Kim - the need to be famous or the need to be rich?

She does so many despicable things to get attention, but what is her goal? Does she just want everyone talking about her as much as possible or does she want to be super wealthy? I haven't figured out exactly what her goal in all of this is.


----------



## bag-mania

AECornell said:


> I wonder what it is for Kim - the need to be famous or the need to be rich?
> 
> She does so many despicable things to get attention, but what is her goal? Does she just want everyone talking about her as much as possible or does she want to be super wealthy? I haven't figured out exactly what her goal in all of this is.



You are putting more thought into this than Kim herself. She likes having lots of money and she likes being famous and getting attention. She does what it takes to attain both of those objectives. We aren't talking about a business genius here. I doubt she's planned out a 10-year business model to meet any particular goals. But she's obviously not the complete moron she often appears to be on the show.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> You are putting more thought into this than Kim herself. She likes having lots of money and she likes being famous and getting attention. She does what it takes to attain both of those objectives. We aren't talking about a business genius here. I doubt she's planned out a 10-year business model to meet any particular goals. But she's obviously not the complete moron she often appears to be on the show.



 This! 

Like somethings - things just go well for them. I think they know what culture we're in and how the fame works. And its working for them - .....For now, cause all good things come to an end.

If folks want to get bent out of shape about it well thats their energy being wasted. But fact is the Ks have no real worry.  Happy or not.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> I wonder what it is for Kim - the need to be famous or the need to be rich?
> 
> She does so many despicable things to get attention, but what is her goal? Does she just want everyone talking about her as much as possible or does she want to be super wealthy? I haven't figured out exactly what her goal in all of this is.



She's mentioned many times in her younger years that she's going to be famous. It seems her need to be famous trumps her need to be rich. If Kim just wanted to be rich, she had enough in the looks and body department to land herself a rich husband in Beverly Hills, divorce him, and repeat. She could've married Reggie or any top athlete and been wealthy. She is definitely seeking fame; and, that's why I feel she and Kanye work because that's his first priority as well.


----------



## Jikena

Kim wanted to be famous and rich and I don't think she cares if people like her or not. She did get famous for a sextape... She knew how Paris Hilton was badly seen by the public, so, whatever to be famous. So yesss she is "laughing all the way to the bank" (or whatever the expression is lol).


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> *What kind of person laughs all the way to the bank anyways? I cant stop thinking of Dr. Evil from Austin Powers. I walk into the bank like a normal person to get my respectfully earned money, no laughing here.*
> 
> 
> I honestly find justifying peoples poor behavior just because they make money off of it kinda gross.


 

+1 &  @ the bolded


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She's mentioned many times in her younger years that she's going to be famous. It seems her need to be famous trumps her need to be rich. If Kim just wanted to be rich, she had enough in the looks and body department to land herself a rich husband in Beverly Hills, divorce him, and repeat. She could've married Reggie or any top athlete and been wealthy. She is definitely seeking fame; and, that's why I feel she and Kanye work because that's his first priority as well.




Agreed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Did everyone see Kanye is making a Bowie tribute album because he sees himself as his modern-day creative successor?

So, he's made Bowie's death about...himself.

*sigh*

http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2016/jan/19/kanye-west-david-bowie-covers-album


----------



## BPC

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Did everyone see Kanye is making a Bowie tribute album because he sees himself as his modern-day creative successor?
> 
> So, he's made Bowie's death about...himself.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2016/jan/19/kanye-west-david-bowie-covers-album





Narcissism at it's best right there..


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Did everyone see Kanye is making a Bowie tribute album because he sees himself as his modern-day creative successor?
> 
> So, he's made Bowie's death about...himself.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2016/jan/19/kanye-west-david-bowie-covers-album


 
 Hey, Kanye...






I have no words to respond to his delusions, just... NO. Kanye really is a poster-boy for Narcissism, there should be a picture of him next the word narcissism in the dictionary.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Did everyone see Kanye is making a Bowie tribute album because he sees himself as his modern-day creative successor?
> 
> So, he's made Bowie's death about...himself.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2016/jan/19/kanye-west-david-bowie-covers-album



So what you're saying is that it wasn't about Kanye?


----------



## White Orchid

How could she have married Reggie?  



berrydiva said:


> She's mentioned many times in her younger years that she's going to be famous. It seems her need to be famous trumps her need to be rich. If Kim just wanted to be rich, she had enough in the looks and body department to land herself a rich husband in Beverly Hills, divorce him, and repeat. She could've married Reggie or any top athlete and been wealthy. She is definitely seeking fame; and, that's why I feel she and Kanye work because that's his first priority as well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just leave Bowie alone!!! No one call fill his shoes!!!!


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> So what you're saying is that it wasn't about Kanye?



 not nice

In the episode when they go to the Givenchy fashion show, Riccardo totally ignores what Kim is saying and only responds to Kanye.
It was both sad and divine at the same time.


As far as Kim marrying Reggie. Impossible, he is not an orphan


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> How could she have married Reggie?



So mean...





...but true.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> How could she have married Reggie?



The topic at hand was if Kim put fame over being rich or vice versa and I think she wants fame more (knowing money can come along with fame). IMO, if it was just about wanting to be rich, she would've just done the athlete wife/girlfriend thing and played her position. She was already in a prime position with Reggie to just be a FB wife and be rich. However, most of their issues had to do with her wanting to be famous and her famewhoring.


----------



## whimsic

berrydiva said:


> The topic at hand was if Kim put fame over being rich and I think she wants fame more (knowing money can come along with fame). IMO, if it was just about wanting to be rich, she would've just done the athlete wife/girlfriend thing and played her position. She was already in a prime position with Reggie to just be a FB wife and be rich. However, most of their issues had to do with her wanting to be famous and her famewhoring.



I agree with this. I think if she can got back in time knowing what she knows now, she'll choose fame and fortune over Reggie and probably marry Kanye earlier lol.


----------



## horse17

tweegy said:


> you know what.... On a certain level i agree.
> 
> When you look at it. They've done quite good for themselves. I won't doubt alot of their wealth is smoke and mirrors. I know they are loathed on this forum.. Honestly, i crack up on them but they don't affect my life in the least. But from a business standpoint, to make as much money as they have made on crap for as long as they have - theyre good.
> 
> So yes, they are laughing all the way to the bank. Someone is buying their stuff, someone is watching their shows, someone is contributing to their wealth. They may not be happy cause happiness isnt in monetary gain. But they don't have to worry about bills or stuff we reg have to. So from that aspect..




+1


----------



## White Orchid

Maybe.  But I still think she would've preferred Reggie.  I mean which guy would you rather wake up to everyday?



whimsic said:


> I agree with this. I think if she can got back in time knowing what she knows now, she'll choose fame and fortune over Reggie and probably marry Kanye earlier lol.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Maybe.  But I still think she would've preferred Reggie.  I mean which guy would you rather wake up to everyday?


She doesn't live with Kanye anyway so bonus for her....the money plus the fame she wants and only one mistress (or mister? in this case) to deal with. 

Reggie's no catch either....she'd have to deal with his cheating and be a kept FB wife plus bounce around wherever he gets traded.


----------



## AECornell

So she basically will do anything (and has done) just to be famous. It's so stupid. I mean honestly the things she's done to be famous are so desperate. It's sad.


----------



## horse17

tweegy said:


> This!
> 
> Like somethings - things just go well for them.* I think they know what culture we're in and how the fame works. And its working for them* - .....For now, cause all good things come to an end.
> 
> If folks want to get bent out of shape about it well thats their energy being wasted. But fact is the Ks have no real worry.  Happy or not.


this.....do I agree with it?..Hel$ no....is it making them happy?,  maybe, maybe not, will their reputation be damaged for the rest of their lives, yes...but they are clearly taking advantage of it for all they can..........I don't spend a whole lot of time following them, but I don't think they are stealing or doing anything illegal....so if it makes them happy, than so be it...people don't have to watch them if they choose not to..


----------



## coconutsboston

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Did everyone see Kanye is making a Bowie tribute album because he sees himself as his modern-day creative successor?
> 
> So, he's made Bowie's death about...himself.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2016/jan/19/kanye-west-david-bowie-covers-album


----------



## TC1

AECornell said:


> So she basically will do anything (and has done) just to be famous. It's so stupid. I mean honestly the things she's done to be famous are so desperate. It's sad.


 
Well, she did marry Hump just for TV. So, yeah...she'll do anything for a storyline.


----------



## whimsic

White Orchid said:


> Maybe.  But I still think she would've preferred Reggie.  I mean which guy would you rather wake up to everyday?



I don't know about you but I'd rather not wake up to a cheater no matter how hot and rich he is. It's not worth it.


----------



## limom

whimsic said:


> I don't know about you but I'd rather not wake up to a cheater no matter how hot and rich he is. It's not worth it.



The thing is, she cheated too!


----------



## whimsic

limom said:


> The thing is, she cheated too!



Exactly, I don't know why people believe she still thinks about him.


----------



## bag-princess

mrsinsyder said:


> Well said, just remember, we're on one of the most materialistic sites on the net. I'm always amazed at how much value people place in their "things" here.
> 
> The K's don't really seem that happy IMO, *heck, even when they go on vacation to amazing places, they all seem miserable*.





exactly!!!!!   if i could go to some of these places there would be pics of me weeping with joy at the opportunity to see them in person!      but they are rarely there longer than the few minutes it takes for the paps to find them and take a pic!


----------



## pukasonqo

AECornell said:


> So she basically will do anything (and has done) just to be famous. It's so stupid. I mean honestly the things she's done to be famous are so desperate. It's sad.




but she is laughing all the way to the bank! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> The thing is, she cheated too!



If she were just a miserable athlete wife, she wouldn't have cheated. Lol. She got what she wanted from Reggie...he gave her exposure...he was a league star at the time they were dating.


----------



## AEGIS

Reggie was the best looking man she dated but he was not down for the cause.  Kanye is a stunt queen just like her. It works out better


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> Reggie was the best looking man she dated but he was not down for the cause.  Kanye is a stunt queen just like her. It works out better



Yep.


----------



## AECornell

[emoji38]



pukasonqo said:


> but she is laughing all the way to the bank! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redney

Saw this today on FB


----------



## schadenfreude

Must be feeling masochistic today as I have KUWTK rerun on. Kakes is pregnant and lecturing Kylie about being a brat on set. Kakes' face is so full of fillers and crap she can barely speak normally. Good God they look ridiculous in still photos but to see them walking and talking is a whole other circle of hell.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Still with the crop top. Yikes.


----------



## VickyB

schadenfreude said:


> Must be feeling masochistic today as I have KUWTK rerun on. Kakes is pregnant and lecturing Kylie about being a brat on set. Kakes' face is so full of fillers and crap she can barely speak normally. Good God they look ridiculous in still photos but to see them walking and talking is a whole other circle of hell.



I know! They can hardly move their faces. I laugh extra hard anytime Kim attempts a smile or a laugh.


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> Saw this today on FB



This was posted a lot on my FB too lol. Too bad PMK sold their souls to the devil for all that they have, we will never be rid of them


----------



## LilMissCutie

redney said:


> saw this today on fb



:d


----------



## Stephie2800

redney said:


> saw this today on fb



love it!


----------



## coconutsboston

redney said:


> saw this today on fb


ha!!


----------



## Strawberree

TC1 said:


> Well, she did marry Hump just for TV. So, yeah...she'll do anything for a storyline.




And I love Hump &#129299;
The divorce was d reason I stopped watching the show... It opened my eyes to the extent this girl would go for fame cos I watched how she drew him in thru his reluctance to rush their relationship 

I'd had hopes that he would ground her a little lol, joke ey!


----------



## tweegy

Strawberree said:


> And I love Hump &#129299;
> The divorce was d reason I stopped watching the show... It opened my eyes to the extent this girl would go for fame cos I watched how she drew him in thru his reluctance to rush their relationship
> 
> I'd had hopes that he would ground her a little lol, joke ey!




How was he reluctant to rush? Didn't he propose and talk kids n stuff?


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> This was posted a lot on my FB too lol. Too bad PMK sold their souls to the devil for all that they have, we will never be rid of them



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Strawberree

tweegy said:


> How was he reluctant to rush? Didn't he propose and talk kids n stuff?




Nope, I watched it like clockwork - 3 months into their relationship, she was the one constantly talking babies to him and saying she was broody.

Even her mother got fed up (maybe an act) n called him over to hers to ask him what the rush was about. He said it was Kims idea to get more serious so soon but he was very happy to take his time. 

Poor thing was smitten so he fell for it all [emoji53]


----------



## tweegy

Strawberree said:


> Nope, I watched it like clockwork - 3 months into their relationship, she was the one constantly talking babies to him and saying she was broody.
> 
> Even her mother got fed up (maybe an act) n called him over to hers to ask him what the rush was about. He said it was Kims idea to get more serious so soon but he was very happy to take his time.
> 
> Poor thing was smitten so he fell for it all [emoji53]




Humpy knew what he was getting into. 

You really think only the Ks act for the show and the others don't? Like they're not in on the joke?


----------



## berrydiva

The Hump was trying to get exposure with that relationship as well. His career was going downhill with that trade to Dallas. He was down for the cause too.


----------



## shiny_things

I came across an old thread from the Hump Years and this thread used to move at several pages an hour, now it's several pages a week if she's lucky.

She's going to have to get another sex tape on the go before she reduces to several pages a year.


----------



## redney

shiny_things said:


> I came across an old thread from the Hump Years and this thread used to move at several pages an hour, now it's several pages a week if she's lucky.
> 
> She's going to have to get another sex tape on the go before she reduces to several pages a year.



Who's she gonna have sex with? Kanye?


----------



## flyygal

Strawberree said:


> And I love Hump &#129299;
> The divorce was d reason I stopped watching the show... It opened my eyes to the extent this girl would go for fame cos I watched how she drew him in thru his reluctance to rush their relationship
> 
> I'd had hopes that he would ground her a little lol, joke ey!




My exact reasons why I stopped watching the show


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Who's she gonna have sex with? Kanye?


 

Jonathan...


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Jonathan...



EEAUW. Gonna go bleach my brain now.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> EEAUW. Gonna go bleach my brain now.




I couldn't even keep a straight face when I typed his name


----------



## AshTx.1

Somebody post some VK pics!


----------



## tweegy

shiny_things said:


> I came across an old thread from the Hump Years and this thread used to move at several pages an hour, now it's several pages a week if she's lucky.
> 
> She's going to have to get another sex tape on the go before she reduces to several pages a year.



~Meeeeeemmoorrrrriiiieeeeessss~~~


----------



## Queenpixie

this is not kim


someone called CHRISTINA SIKALIAS


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Queenpixie said:


> this is not kim
> 
> 
> someone called CHRISTINA SIKALIAS



I don't see any resemblance to Kim whatsoever....


----------



## Queenpixie

ReginaGeorge said:


> I don't see any resemblance to Kim whatsoever....



2009 Kim


----------



## AECornell

Me neither



ReginaGeorge said:


> I don't see any resemblance to Kim whatsoever....


----------



## RedSoleAddict

There are a few girls on Instagram who look very much like Kim, it's kind of creepy. I wonder if hey naturally resemble her or if they got things done to look like her.


----------



## berrydiva

All of these women trying to look like Kim and getting plastic surgery to look like Kim are sad.


----------



## qudz104

Queenpixie said:


> this is not kim
> 
> 
> someone called CHRISTINA SIKALIAS




There are so, so many ig models or makeup artists, whatever that try so hard to look like (vintage) Kim, it's crazy!


----------



## JessicaKate89

Queenpixie said:


> this is not kim
> 
> 
> someone called CHRISTINA SIKALIAS




Is this girl a makeup artist? She looks super familiar.


----------



## shiny_things

Even funnier, I'm reading an old thread just before she met Hump and people are laughing at the idea of Kanye and Kim getting together and having a baby!


----------



## poopsie

Dear God an army of Kim klones? What is the world koming to?


----------



## AEGIS

shiny_things said:


> Even funnier, I'm reading an old thread just before she met Hump and people are laughing at the idea of Kanye and Kim getting together and having a baby!



I knew he was going to marry her.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ReginaGeorge said:


> I don't see any resemblance to Kim whatsoever....




You are kidding right?


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Kim needs to try and resemble that look again


----------



## AlbertsLove

A lot of MUA on Instagram look like Kim.


----------



## Avril

K! are showing an old episode of KKTNY, back when Kimmy was dating Hump. Her face  She looked so much better back in the Hump days, she has ruined her looks.


----------



## White Orchid

Is she dead?  Where is she?


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Is she dead?  Where is she?




getting the finishing touches for kimbo2016


----------



## poopsie

This is making the rounds on FB


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Here she is! #Kimbo2016








From this







> *'What's up with Kim's face?' Kourtney Kardashian shares first snap  of sister since Saint's birth... but fans hardly recognise her*
> 
> She's stayed out of view for weeks since giving birth to son Saint early last month.
> But  Kim Kardashian made a return to the spotlight in an unexpectedly low  key fashion with an appearance on sister Kourtney's Instagram feed on  Sunday.
> The image sparked a huge response from fans - but it wasn't her svelte post-baby body that they were surprised by.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fans-hardly-recognise-her.html#ixzz3yCXcG3T8
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Holy cr*p!!!!!!! That nose is looking very PMK -like

Is that really her???? I see lip enhancements, fillers. Even the brow looks different.


----------



## sugarsam

Has she had even more of the tip of her nose removed? Looks like she has way to much filler around her mouth too.


----------



## michie

But she's been looking like an Elvis impersonator version of herself...


----------



## Lounorada

All I see is this with dark hair...











:ninja:


----------



## poopsie

Well, we've all heard about cutting off ones nose to spite their face. Now we know what it looks like IRL


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm looking forward to her transformation. It should be interesting to see how far she'll go. If she wants to turn herself into the next Jocelyn Wildenstein, that's on her. I'm here for it


----------



## berrydiva

What did she do to her nose?! Goodness.


----------



## limom

Holy crap
Who is this person?
She looks like an Eskimo.


----------



## stylemepretty

She is completely missing her nasal tip :weird:


----------



## chloebagfreak

poopsie said:


> Well, we've all heard about cutting off ones nose to spite their face. Now we know what it looks like IRL


Ha ha!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Look at the difference between Kourtney's nose and her nose!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

On the upside, her new nose would be very useful for searching out truffles.


----------



## maddie66

Maybe PMK is planning a KUWTK/Botched crossover series?


----------



## Lounorada

I went for a look on Kourtneys instagram to see the comments and the first comment I saw was:
'She walking around looking like Michael with your money'


----------



## JessicaKate89

They posted another one. Lol she looks much better in the new one.


----------



## Sasha2012

Meh, she looks the same as she has the last year or so which isn't saying much but I don't think she's done anything drastic since.

via Daily Mail


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> On the upside, her new nose would be very useful for searching out truffles.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Meh, she looks the same as she has the last year or so which isn't saying much but I don't think she's done anything drastic since.
> 
> via Daily Mail




Just another bout of flu... :lolots:


ETA: Have Kourtney's eyebrows always had such a high arch?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, the three of them look so smug in that pic.  Gross.


----------



## Lookin@bags

I'm seeing this [emoji107]
The last thing she needed was bigger lips!


----------



## Encore Hermes

We might need a warning on the close up ang pics


----------



## caitlin1214

SpeedyJC said:


> What kind of person laughs all the way to the bank anyways? I cant stop thinking of Dr. Evil from Austin Powers. I walk into the bank like a normal person to get my respectfully earned money, no laughing here.





poopsie said:


> Well, we've all heard about cutting off ones nose to spite their face. Now we know what it looks like IRL






These are exactly why I sometimes wish TPF had a Like button!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She looks super swollen


----------



## amoxie92

This family is soooo over. I'm officially out of all these threads. I can't wait till they're off of everything. Fake, over done, distorted (physically and mentally) a-holes, and  that's including all their glam squads. Not nice people that pretend to care about the world.


----------



## VickyB

YSoLovely said:


> ^^Here she is! #Kimbo2016
> 
> View attachment 3251454
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251455
> 
> 
> 
> From this
> 
> View attachment 3251456



Thanks! Love the extreme body photo shop! Wow, Kim has had all that plastic surgery to just go from an ugly girl to an ugly woman. Kourt looks hideous too.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> I went for a look on Kourtneys instagram to see the comments and the first comment I saw was:
> 'She walking around looking like Michael with your money'




Next they'll be saying 18 years, 18 years...

Speaking of khourtney, she now looks like an Armenian Taraji Henson.


----------



## whimsic

Forget Kim, Kourtney looks scary as hell.


----------



## Swanky

Oh glad to see he's still as humble as ever!

*Kanye West Reveals 'Swish' Tracklist, Calls It the 'Best Album of All Time' *

Kanye West released the tracklist for his upcoming seventh studio album Swish on his Twitter account.

Late Sunday evening (January 24), the 38-year-old rapper tweeted out a handwritten tracklist of his forthcoming album.

&#8220;So happy to be finished with the best album of all time,&#8221; he tweeted. 

The tracklist includes Kanye&#8216;s two G.O.O.D. Friday released songs &#8220;No More Parties in LA&#8221; and &#8220;Real Friends.&#8221; It also features &#8220;Wolves&#8221; which he debuted last year during New York Fashion Week.

Swish his set to be released February 11.

MORE: Celebrity Gossip and Entertainment News | Just Jared  | http://www.justjared.com/?trackback=tsmclip


----------



## HULAHO

whimsic said:


> Forget Kim, Kourtney looks scary as hell.


 
I was thinking the same, she shouldn't part her hair down the middle either


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh glad to see he's still as humble as ever!
> 
> *Kanye West Reveals 'Swish' Tracklist, Calls It the 'Best Album of All Time' *
> 
> Kanye West released the tracklist for his upcoming seventh studio album Swish on his Twitter account.
> 
> Late Sunday evening (January 24), the 38-year-old rapper tweeted out a handwritten tracklist of his forthcoming album.
> 
> *So happy to be finished with the best album of all time, *he tweeted.
> 
> The tracklist includes Kanyes two G.O.O.D. Friday released songs No More Parties in LA and Real Friends. It also features Wolves which he debuted last year during New York Fashion Week.
> 
> Swish his set to be released February 11.
> 
> MORE: Celebrity Gossip and Entertainment News | Just Jared  | http://www.justjared.com/?trackback=tsmclip



If he says it often enough maybe somebody will believe it.


----------



## Lookin@bags

Encore Hermes said:


> cdn.discourse.org/boingboing/uploads/default/original/3X/7/b/7bbb4f719156400a8d16097034fc76f0a4c1cc82.gif
> 
> 
> 
> We might need a warning on the close up ang pics




[emoji23] lol my apologies!


----------



## michie

Watch the Kardashians hashtag and push TF out of this and nobody buys it. In a few mos, their gonna replace all their Yeezus apparel with Swish sh!t.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been almost two years since she achieved her dream of being a Vogue cover girl.

And this week Kim Kardashian - who's currently keeping a low profile looking after one-month-old son Saint - reminisced about the iconic 2014 photoshoot she did with then-fiancé Kanye West and daughter North.

The reality star treated her fans to some behind the scenes photos from the shoot on her website kimkardashianwest.com on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Vogue-shoot-scenes-photos.html#ixzz3yJWKBGZ3


----------



## White Orchid

I always notice a woman's hands, as in almost immediately.  Her cuticles look bad there, especially in that last photo.  It's as if they're really swollen.  I notice this a lot too with women who are forever going to nail salons. *shrugs*


----------



## berrydiva

Awww. Baby North.


----------



## michie

White Orchid said:


> I always notice a woman's hands, as in almost immediately.  Her cuticles look bad there, especially in that last photo.  It's as if they're really swollen.  I notice this a lot too with women who are forever going to nail salons. *shrugs*



Kim has no eponychium, a result of nail techs nipping at living skin. Polish on the skin will do that also.


----------



## White Orchid

michie said:


> Kim has no eponychium, a result of nail techs nipping at living skin. Polish on the skin will do that also.



Interesting.  I know nothing about nails but I always notice hands and damaged cuticles.  If that is your hand in your avi, it looks pretty.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The nerve of Ye doing a 10 song album with four of the songs already released vid G.O.O.D. Music Fridays. Go away, Kanye.


----------



## michie

White Orchid said:


> Interesting.  I know nothing about nails but I always notice hands and damaged cuticles.  If that is your hand in your avi, it looks pretty.



Yes, that's my hand. 

I notice Kim and Kylie both have jacked up cuticles. They need new nail techs and vitamin E.


----------



## limom

michie said:


> Yes, that's my hand.
> 
> I notice Kim and Kylie both have jacked up cuticles. They need new nail techs and vitamin E.



Do you recommend cutting or pushing your cuticles?


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> Do you recommend cutting or pushing your cuticles?



I always manage to derail a thread with my momentary musings :greengrin:


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> I always manage to derail a thread with my momentary musings :greengrin:



 hey who does not want to improve their grooming?


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> hey who does not want to improve their grooming?


True say :greengrin:


----------



## michie

limom said:


> Do you recommend cutting or pushing your cuticles?




There is nothing wrong with trimming cuticle. It's dead skin and trimming is harmless, if done correctly.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

michie said:


> There is nothing wrong with trimming cuticle. It's dead skin and trimming is harmless, if done correctly.



Each time I get my nails done, my cuticles end up bleeding. I've stopped going to a salon because of that and I prefer to do them properly on my own. I wonder why they bleed?


----------



## Teemu

I saw this on Facebook.


----------



## limom

michie said:


> There is nothing wrong with trimming cuticle. It's dead skin and trimming is harmless, if done correctly.



Thanks Michie. I hear so much advice out there.


----------



## michie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Each time I get my nails done, my cuticles end up bleeding. I've stopped going to a salon because of that and I prefer to do them properly on my own. I wonder why they bleed?




Because your living skin is being nipped. If your nail tech is truly pushing cuticle, starting at the middle of the nail and gently pushing up, the white layer that rolls up, if any, is the only thing that should be cut (if she can't remove it with a pusher). Personally, I push, wipe the nail with a dry towel and then use a soft grit buffer to remove the cuticle and smooth the nail surface. Whatever is left over is then nipped.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Lounorada said:


> I went for a look on Kourtneys instagram to see the comments and the first comment I saw was:
> 'She walking around looking like Michael with your money'


Made my day!!!


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian Talks Breastfeeding: North West Hates When I Feed Saint!*









*Kim Kardashian* just updated her app and website with a blog post about[FONT=inherit !important][FONT=inherit !important]breastfeeding[/FONT][/FONT] her son *Saint West*.
 The 35-year-old reality star wrote, &#8220;I&#8217;m about 2 months into  breastfeeding and I&#8217;m not gonna lie&#8212;it can be time-consuming. For some  reason, North hates when I feed the baby, and she lays on my lap so  Saint can&#8217;t be right in front of me to eat, LOL! I&#8217;ve started to include  her: Sometimes I will pump and have her feed him the bottle. That  totally worked! She loved helping me, as opposed to my attention being  off of her, and now she is my little helper.&#8221;
 In the rest of her post, *Kim *gave advice to new moms, gave her opinion on breastfeeding in public, and more!
*Click inside to read the rest of Kim Kardashian&#8217;s blog post on breastfeeding&#8230;*
 I feel super lucky that breastfeeding is easy for me and I produce a  lot of milk&#8212;so much that I&#8217;ve taken over my mom&#8217;s freezer with tons of  milk! I have such a good tip for [FONT=inherit !important][FONT=inherit !important]breastfeeding[/FONT][/FONT]:  I use a nipple shield most of the time when I feed. I find the baby  feeds better, and it allows me to never get irritated nipples or  anything because they&#8217;re protected by the shield. The hospital suggested  shields to me, since at the beginning I found [FONT=inherit !important][FONT=inherit !important]nursing[/FONT][/FONT] super painful and difficult, so I took some home and never looked back.
 I know some people find breastfeeding such a private, personal experience, while other people are very open and even [FONT=inherit !important][FONT=inherit !important]breastfeed[/FONT][/FONT]  in public. Now that I&#8217;m a mom, I say whatever makes you comfortable  goes. I still personally wouldn&#8217;t breastfeed at a restaurant with a  bunch of people I didn&#8217;t know staring at me. I&#8217;ve seen this before and  remember tweeting how shocked I was. Now that I&#8217;m a mom, I&#8217;m not that  shocked, especially if you have a few kids and can&#8217;t leave to breastfeed  one kid in the bathroom while leaving the others at the table. But I  still personally wouldn&#8217;t do it, unless it was an emergency situation  and I was fully covered. I would however breastfeed in front of my  girlfriends. I think it&#8217;s such a natural experience and I&#8217;m not shy  about that. I know so many people get backlash for posting breastfeeding  pics, but I don&#8217;t mind them!
 I know people have their opinions on how others should live their  lives and I try not to be judgmental anymore&#8212;this is simply just my  opinion.&#8203;


*MORE: *   Kim Kardashian Talks Breastfeeding: North West Hates When I Feed Saint! | Kim Kardashian : Just Jared  |  http://www.justjared.com/2016/01/26...-i-feed-saint/#more-1184914?trackback=tsmclip


----------



## pukasonqo

i am assuming someone else wrote this for kimbo
if she is really breastfeeding kudos to her! 
but i am a cynic, hence the "if"


----------



## redney

Someone else definitely wrote that for her. She's not that literate. And NOW she's shy about her boobs, puhleaze.


----------



## Swanky

To her, her boobs are sex objects, that's why she's "shy" about nursing.
I'm sure she told someone what she wanted the blog to say, it doesn't sound like it was candid out of her mouth though, lol!


----------



## berrydiva

She's so weird...she wouldn't breastfeed with a bunch of people looking at her but she poses naked all of the time.


----------



## chloebagfreak

I really don't believe she is breast feeding. I really don't believe she cares of someone sees her boobs.
She doesn't seem very maternal. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> Someone else definitely wrote that for her. She's not that literate. And NOW she's shy about her boobs, puhleaze.



If Kimbo had written that, every other word would be " like,"


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> If Kimbo had written that, every other word would be " like,"


And "amazing".  Cos in the Kardashians' world, they know of no other adjective.  Everything is amazing.  Like so, amazing.


----------



## Oryx816

Let's not forget..."bible"!


----------



## VickyB

chloebagfreak said:


> I really don't believe she is breast feeding. I really don't believe she cares of someone sees her boobs.
> She doesn't seem very maternal. I hope I'm wrong.



This.


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> And "amazing".  Cos in the Kardashians' world, they know of no other adjective.  Everything is amazing.  Like so, amazing.



True!


----------



## chowlover2

vickyb said:


> this.



+2!


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> Let's not forget..."bible"!





White Orchid said:


> *And "amazing".*  Cos in the Kardashians' world, they know of no other adjective.  Everything is amazing.  Like so, amazing.





chowlover2 said:


> If Kimbo had written that, *every other word would be " like,"*







  ya'll are preaching to the choir!!


----------



## shiny_things

Guys, I had a sex dream about the Hump last night.  For some reason we were both having revenge sex (him for Kim, me for my ex). Someone please send help.:help:


----------



## knasarae

What is this Twitter beef going on with Ye and Whiz?  I can't piece it together... Kanye is confusing enough to me by himself.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> Guys, I had a sex dream about the Hump last night.  For some reason we were both having revenge sex (him for Kim, me for my ex). Someone please send help.:help:


----------



## Ladybug09

shiny_things said:


> Guys, I had a sex dream about the Hump last night.  For some reason we were both having revenge sex (him for Kim, me for my ex). Someone please send help.:help:


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> What is this Twitter beef going on with Ye and Whiz?  I can't piece it together... Kanye is confusing enough to me by himself.



Never mind I know what's going on.  Geez, Kanye is exhausting.


----------



## prettyprincess

Amber just put an end to it lmao! Perfect response. Rip Kanye.


----------



## poopsie

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3254124
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Amber!!!! Get him girl!!! But what is happening?






No idea------------but damn funny whatever it is


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I LOVE Amber's response.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye needs to STFU, he is in no position to be talking sh*t about anyone, especially who other people choose to have kids with.
I mean, Kanye saying this to Wiz:

*'4th you let a stripper trap you' *
Uh, you let a devil-worshipping-soulless-die-hard-fame-ho trap you, Ye.

_*'5th I know you mad every time you look at your child that this girl got you for 18 years'*_
Seriously?  He must be ranting about his own life choices and passing it off as beef with Wiz.

All of Kanyes tweets (including the _now_ deleted ones) are in this article.
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/27/10848730/kanye-west-twitter-beef-wiz-khalifa-waves

I can't roll my eyes hard enough at everything he says, he is exhausting to even think about.


----------



## HULAHO

chowlover2 said:


> If Kimbo had written that, every other word would be " like,"


 


LOL so right!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3254124
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Amber!!!! Get him girl!!! But what is happening?





Present!


----------



## Jikena

Wait whaat. I tried reading Kanye's tweets but I couldn't understand a thing (I don't know who Wiz Khalifa is). Did he just rant for 30 tweets against Khalifa thinking "kk" was for Kim Kardashian and then at the end just posted "sorry, just learned kk means weed" ?


----------



## pukasonqo

somebody forgot to give yeezy his meds...


----------



## Encore Hermes

He changed Swish to Waves and Wiz commented

_Max B enthusiast Wiz Khalifa didn't take kindly to Kanye West changing the name of his album from SWISH to WAVES last night. "Max B is the wavy one," Wiz wrote. "He created the wave. There is no wave without him. Please don't take the wave."

Kanye has now caught wind of Wiz' comments, and clapped back on Twitter with some serious disses of his own._

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/kanye-w...z-khalifa-over-waves-comments-news.19829.html


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3254124
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Amber!!!! Get him girl!!! But what is happening?


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Present!


That gif!  *stealing it*


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3254124
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Amber!!!! Get him girl!!! But what is happening?







when is he gonna learn!!!  don't make her come for you!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

shiny_things said:


> Guys, I had a sex dream about the Hump last night.  For some reason we were both having revenge sex (him for Kim, me for my ex). Someone please send help.:help:







Lounorada said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hahaha


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> He came for Amber again in a "diss track" that just got released/leaked.




He can't get enough of her eh? He should stay quiet I know she got some serious tea on him and she is the type that gives no f****


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> He can't get enough of her eh? He should stay quiet I know she got some serious tea on him and she is the type that gives no f****



Exactly!  He must want her to spill and I'm here for it.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Wait whaat. I tried reading Kanye's tweets but I couldn't understand a thing (I don't know who Wiz Khalifa is). Did he just rant for 30 tweets against Khalifa thinking "kk" was for Kim Kardashian and then at the end just posted "sorry, just learned kk means weed" ?



Wiz is Amber's ex-husband and a rapper too.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't think Amber is winning by publicly publishing that she played with Kanye's a*shole.  She proved how rachet she is.


----------



## usmcwifey

I'm laughing so hard over here [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3254124
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Amber!!!! Get him girl!!! But what is happening?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] she can be nasty and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm here for it too.  She might be a hoe but I think deep down she has a good heart.  Plus she has that "Mr Tranth-luthent", that I can't get enough of, lol.  Bring it on Amber!!!  :greengrin:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They are ALL Klassless. But it has me LMAO


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I don't think Amber is winning by publicly publishing that she played with Kanye's a*shole.  She proved how rachet she is.



I don't know if that's considered ratchet. He was her man and it's just a sexual act no different to some from anal or anything else. It may not be everyone's cup of tea, certainly not many straight men from what I know but hardly ratchet. Think she was trying to low key shade Kanye.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh man I don't know what you're best at - ID'ing clothes or these gifs you find?!?!



Lounorada said:


>


----------



## usmcwifey

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They are ALL Klassless. But it has me LMAO




I'm just waiting for Ray J to pop out of wherever he is to chime in [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]OMG I'd die of laughter


----------



## poopsie

waiting for the next installment


----------



## Encore Hermes

Someone posted this on KTT


----------



## Strawberree

berrydiva said:


> He came for Amber again in a "diss track" that just got released/leaked. And I thought folks know not to come for Amber...lawd she was sticking her finger in his booty hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye...sis, leave that woman alone.




[emoji15] oh my...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean between Vivica's booty talk about 50 cent and now Amber with Kanye, I just can't take it!!!  

Amber came out, guns BLAZING!!!


----------



## whimsic

I'm here waiting for Ray-J to claim North and Saint


----------



## poopsie

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3254197
> 
> 
> Ha I can't


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3254197
> 
> 
> Ha I can't


----------



## poopsie

STAAAAAAHP!!!!


dontstopdontstopdontstopdontstop


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3254197
> 
> 
> Ha I can't





Encore Hermes said:


>



Oh my!


----------



## pukasonqo

i am waiting for jonathan to get involved...


----------



## deltalady

Kanye brought that tea spilling on himself. He should've never mentioned Amber and Wiz's child.


----------



## limom

Amber got no chill!
She owned that trick!
You tell him, girl!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Oh man I don't know what you're best at - ID'ing clothes or these gifs you find?!?!


----------



## White Orchid

you slay me woman!



Lounorada said:


>


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> i am waiting for jonathan to get involved...



Is he stupid enough to come for Amber?


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Is he stupid enough to come for Amber?




i think he is!


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Is he stupid enough to come for Amber?



Yep!


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> i am waiting for jonathan to get involved...


I think he's too busy defending Kim on social media and the daily fail.


----------



## pukasonqo

deltalady said:


> Kanye brought that tea spilling on himself. He should've never mentioned Amber and Wiz's child.




yup, why bring a child into a pissing contest?
that was low, i have this image of yeezy as more of a ***** slapper than a punching guy


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> I think he's too busy defending Kim on social media and the daily fail.




that is a full time job and jonathan's raison d'etre!


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Yep!





pukasonqo said:


> i think he is!



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## limom

Where fifty at?
come on ....


----------



## BabyK

Ok I'm so lost.  I went back a few pages and I still don't know how the "feud" started.  Why did Amber mentioned the uum finger thing?  It was in response to what?


----------



## limom

BabyK said:


> Ok I'm so lost.  I went back a few pages and I still don't know how the "feud" started.  Why did Amber mentioned the uum finger thing?  It was in response to what?



http://pitchfork.com/news/63189-kanye-west-viciously-attacks-wiz-khalifa-in-incredible-twitter-rant/


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> yup, why bring a child into a pissing contest?
> that was low, i have this image of yeezy as more of a ***** slapper than a punching guy



Yep. He brought it on himself when he said he owns Wiz/Amber's child.  Anything they clap back with he deserves. Especially since this fool went off thinking king kush meant Kim K....smh.


----------



## limom

Damn just in time for cocktail hours.
Thank you baby Jesus.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> Damn just in time for cocktail hours.
> 
> Thank you baby Jesus.




or is it baby yeezus?


----------



## shiny_things

Ye writes like he's psychotic. Seriously. His ramblings could easily be confused with those of someone in the height of schizophrenia.


----------



## HULAHO

pukasonqo said:


> or is it baby yeezus?


 


lol


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I don't know if that's considered ratchet. He was her man and it's just a sexual act no different to some from anal or anything else. It may not be everyone's cup of tea, certainly not many straight men from what I know but hardly ratchet. Think she was trying to low key shade Kanye.




I don't care that she did it, but trying to stick it to him by saying that she did that doesn't really make a bad point against him... I don't think she succeeded in doing what she tried to do (which is to make him look stupid).  I think she just looks petty and hoetastic.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I don't care that she did it, but trying to stick it to him by saying that she did that doesn't really make a bad point against him... I don't think she succeeded in doing what she tried to do (which is to make him look stupid).  I think she just looks petty and hoetastic.



True she is hoetastic but now we know for sure that he is a booty warrior.
So, she won in my book.


----------



## HULAHO

limom said:


> True she is hoetastic but now we know for sure that he is a booty warrior.
> So, she won in my book.


 


lmao BOOTY WARRIOR


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> True she is hoetastic but now we know for sure that *he is a booty warrior.*
> So, she won in my book.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I don't care that she did it, but trying to stick it to him by saying that she did that doesn't really make a bad point against him... I don't think she succeeded in doing what she tried to do (which is to make him look stupid).  I think she just looks petty and hoetastic.



You have to be a hoetastic to do such a thing? I'm sure there are many non-hoetastic women who engage in anal play with their men (which I side eye but hey to each...)

I think she accomplished what she wanted. She was quiet in this until he went low and aimed for her kid...turnabout is fair play.


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> You have to be a hoetastic to do such a thing? I'm sure there are many non-hoetastic women who engage in anal play with their men (which I side eye but hey to each...)
> 
> 
> 
> I think she accomplished what she wanted. She was quite in this until he went low and aimed for her kid...turnabout is fair play.




Like I said, it has NOTHING to do with her doing it (I don't even think "a*splay is rare for many men).  I think you're hoetastic to post about it for millions of people to see!! For sure.  Amber is hoetastic 100%.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> True she is hoetastic but now we know for sure that he is a booty warrior.
> So, she won in my book.



I'm a WARRIOR!!!


----------



## Jcave12

berrydiva said:


> I'm a WARRIOR!!!



Gurrlllll this just made my night. I was just telling my boyfriend about the Booty Warrior episode.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> I'm a WARRIOR!!!




Best ever!.
Thank you.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Best ever!.
> Thank you.





Jcave12 said:


> Gurrlllll this just made my night. I was just telling my boyfriend about the Booty Warrior episode.



My favorite episode of that show!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ye just might be permanently cancelled.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> True she is hoetastic but now we know for sure that he is a booty warrior.
> So, she won in my book.











HULAHO said:


> lmao BOOTY WARRIOR


OMG  y'all got me cracking up over here!!!!!


----------



## meela188

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Yep. He brought it on himself when he said he owns Wiz/Amber's child.  Anything they clap back with he deserves. Especially since this fool went off thinking king kush meant Kim K....smh.





berrydiva said:


> You have to be a hoetastic to do such a thing? I'm sure there are many non-hoetastic women who engage in anal play with their men (which I side eye but hey to each...)
> 
> I think she accomplished what she wanted. She was quiet in this until he went low and aimed for her kid...turnabout is fair play.



Exactly what I told my friend earlier!! Amber was chillin, even after Ye tried to diss her in his song.  (Why is he still talking about her a wife and two kids later???).  But when you come for the kids, all bets are off.  I saw that and was like whaaaat???  

Then he tried to shade Wiz in that half-a$$ apology talking about his misunderstanding caused Wiz to lose 2 million followers.  He said he didn't mean to "either" him so bad.  Maybe Nas should show him how to spell Ether.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Kanye really think he got a prize in Kim huh?


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Exactly what I told my friend earlier!! Amber was chillin, even after Ye tried to diss her in his song.  (Why is he still talking about her a wife and two kids later???).  But when you come for the kids, all bets are off.  I saw that and was like whaaaat???
> 
> Then he tried to shade Wiz in that half-a$$ apology talking about his misunderstanding caused Wiz to lose 2 million followers.  He said he didn't mean to "either" him so bad.  Maybe Nas should show him how to spell Ether.



I saw that tweet and laughed at his delusion. The fact that Kanye thought he ethered Wiz is just sad....he does and says a lot of crazy but he just continues to find a deeper end of crazy. I can't wait for South Park to get a hold of this and roast him.

Plus why do these people delete tweets?!?! Once it's out there, that's it!


----------



## CentralTimeZone

How long before they release Saint pics or naked pics to distract from the Kanye/Rob situation???


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kanye really think he got a prize in Kim huh?


Proof alone the man is completely deranged.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

T
	

		
			
		

		
	







The memes though lol


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Kanye is the worst, bringing up a child AND sounding like an idiot about KK.  A commenter on BuzzFeed said "I'm waiting for RayJ to chime in and remind Kanye about that time he painted Kim's *** like a toaster strudel, on film"  I was like [emoji15][emoji122]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127997;


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> I went for a look on Kourtneys instagram to see the comments and the first comment I saw was:
> 'She walking around looking like Michael with your money'




Best ever!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## knasarae

Who is she and when will these emails be published?? &#129300;


----------



## JessicaKate89

knasarae said:


> Who is she and when will these emails be published?? &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3254485




Lol Kim knew Kanye before her marriage to kris.


----------



## VickyB

glitterandstuds said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254451
> 
> 
> the memes though lol



lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Kanye is the worst, bringing up a child AND sounding like an idiot about KK.  A commenter on BuzzFeed said "I'm waiting for RayJ to chime in and remind Kanye about that time he painted Kim's *** like a toaster strudel, on film"  I was like [emoji15][emoji122]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127997;


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Who is she and when will these emails be published?? &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3254485



I'm here! For it ALL!  

Folks better stop acting like strippers are bad people and hoes and everything else simply because they strip.


----------



## knasarae

JessicaKate89 said:


> Lol Kim knew Kanye before her marriage to kris.



I know, but what does that have to do with this LisaAnn that I posted?



berrydiva said:


> I'm here! For it ALL!
> 
> Folks better stop acting like strippers are bad people and hoes and everything else simply because they strip.



Exactly!!! I need to see the receipts, let's go!!!


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> True she is hoetastic but now we know for sure that he is a booty warrior.
> So, she won in my book.



Hoetastic and booty warrior, that is why I come to this thread!


----------



## Leelee786

knasarae said:


> Who is she and when will these emails be published?? &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3254485




Lisa Ann is famous in the porn industry(sarah palin porn flicks). I could just imagine the tea she can spill. Ill be patiently waiting for it all [emoji41]


----------



## knasarae

Leelee786 said:


> Lisa Ann is famous in the porn industry(sarah palin porn flicks). I could just imagine the tea she can spill. Ill be patiently waiting for it all [emoji41]



Ah! Thank you!


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## JessicaKate89

knasarae said:


> I know, but what does that have to do with this LisaAnn that I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!! I need to see the receipts, let's go!!!




The 'Lisaann' person said that Kim was a married porn star when she met Kanye.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West angrily brushed off questions about his Twitter feud with Wiz Khalifa as he stepped out after his epic social media meltdown.

The rapper grew annoyed at a TMZ cameraman who repeatedly questioned him about the beef and asked if he'd gone too far dragging Wiz and Amber Rose's young son into the spat.

The 38-year-old blasted music from his new album Waves as he pulled up at LAX on Wednesday, wearing one of his Yeezy jackets and a black Yeezus hoodie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Twitter-feud-arrives-LAX.html#ixzz3yVe5znbd


----------



## Ladybug09

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Kanye is the worst, bringing up a child AND sounding like an idiot about KK.  A commenter on BuzzFeed said "I'm waiting for RayJ to chime in and remind Kanye about that time he painted Kim's *** like a toaster strudel, on film"  I was like [emoji15][emoji122]&#127997;[emoji122]&#127997;



What is KK and ether??







knasarae said:


> Who is she and when will these emails be published?? &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3254485


I need some receipts!!!! 

Where the Whitney GIF?


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> What is KK and ether??


kk = king kush and "to ether" someone in a rap battle means to destroy them lyrically.

Came from Nas' diss song to Jay-Z (which I still think they conspired to do together)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ePQKD9iBfU


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## pukasonqo

god, this thread needed this as i could see the tumbleweeds rolling...thanks yeezy!


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> god, this thread needed this as i could see the tumbleweeds rolling...thanks yeezy!


----------



## Katel

limom said:


> True she is hoetastic but now we know for sure that he is a booty warrior.
> *So, she won in my book*.




OMG - booty warrior! 

Yes and amen to the bolded!


----------



## Katel




----------



## Katel

(Can't post 2 at once -sry)


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, I think we witnessed a manic moment Kanye had on Twitter.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, I think we witnessed a manic moment Kanye had on Twitter.



drug induced


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ye just might be permanently cancelled.



like Nino


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, I think we witnessed a manic moment Kanye had on Twitter.



Well, it might very well have been. On a good day, he is difficult to understand. It was impossible to understand wtf he was ranting about today.


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## pixiejenna

I'm kind of surprised Yeaz is really supporting the cause so well. PMK really has a tighter grip on him than we thought. Must  create a diversion to take the attention off of Rob since his new GF was not PMK approved. So naturally he starts something with his ex GF but it's funny that he forgot that she's smarter than him and gives zero Fs and will dish it back better. I honestly think that she was the one that got away from him, she's his Reggie. You don't keep bringing up your ex if you've really moved on you keep bringing her up because your not over her. A "wife" and 2 kids later and he still can't keep her name out of his mouth.  I always felt like that if she allowed Yeaz to have complete control over her he would have wifed her in a heartbeat. But Amber wasn't down for that lifestyle so she peaced out and moved on.  This is why Kimbo is the perfect B for him she will allow him to mold her into anything he wants because she has no sole, personality, or dreams or aspirations beyond making her man happy. Amber may have come from meager beginnings but   she owns it  and doesn't act like her past never existed. Kimbo on the other hand literally  grew up with a silver spoon in her mouth and plays victim to everything she's done to herself. Basically Yeaz wants  a life size barbie to play with and now he has it.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> I'm kind of surprised Yeaz is really supporting the cause so well. PMK really has a tighter grip on him than we thought. Must  create a diversion to take the attention off of Rob since his new GF was not PMK approved. So naturally he starts something with his ex GF but it's funny that he forgot that she's smarter than him and gives zero Fs and will dish it back better. I honestly think that she was the one that got away from him, she's his Reggie. You don't keep bringing up your ex if you've really moved on you keep bringing her up because your not over her. A "wife" and 2 kids later and he still can't keep her name out of his mouth.  I always felt like that if she allowed Yeaz to have complete control over her he would have wifed her in a heartbeat. But Amber wasn't down for that lifestyle so she peaced out and moved on.  This is why Kimbo is the perfect B for him she will allow him to mold her into anything he wants because she has no sole, personality, or dreams or aspirations beyond making her man happy. Amber may have come from meager beginnings but   she owns it  and doesn't act like her past never existed. Kimbo on the other hand literally  grew up with a silver spoon in her mouth and plays victim to everything she's done to herself. Basically Yeaz wants  a life size barbie to play with and now he has it.




He shades Amber because he sees her as an easy target and she's bait to those people who brand her a hoe because she used to strip. Watching Kanye all these years, I don't think there's anyone that can control him; especially not Kris. His mom was probably the only person.  He's obsessed with Kim but he doesn't seem capable of loving anyone but himself.  Wiz started it, so not sure it has to do with him trying to create distraction but I'm here for every piece of it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> like Nino



 

Ye is gone, he's legit a Kardashian now. For the longest I kept trying to deny it but nah, he's gone.


----------



## dr.pepper

If a male outed a woman's sexual preferences or a specific act he experienced with her, folks would likely be singing a different tune.

IDGAF where she came from or that she was a stripper. She is as dim as a Kardashian and I can't back anyone who can't think on their feet. 

Constructing an insult for social media doesn't mean a thing and she is god awful boring and does not seem bright in interviews.


----------



## JessicaKate89

berrydiva said:


> He shades Amber because he sees her as an easy target and she's bait to those people who brand her a hoe because she used to strip. Watching Kanye all these years, I don't think there's anyone that can control him; especially not Kris. His mom was probably the only person.  He's obsessed with Kim but he doesn't seem capable of loving anyone but himself.  Wiz started it, so not sure it has to do with him trying to create distraction but I'm here for every piece of it.




It's funny how people are defending strippers saying stripping doesn't make you a **** or whore or whatever word you want to use (and I personally don't think it does either) but constantly in this thread we see people calling Kim a porn star and a whore and how many guys she's been with etc etc 

Oh and this wasn't directed at anything you said berry diva your post just made me think about it.


----------



## Suzie

Kim only got famous because of a sex tape, just saying.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


>


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> i'm here! For it all!
> 
> Folks better stop acting like strippers are bad people and hoes and everything else simply because they strip.



+1


----------



## AECornell

I think taking your clothes off and "dancing" / performing for money is totally different than having sex on tape to get famous. I mean she wanted to be famous, super famous, and this is the way she used to do that.


----------



## Jikena

Not gonna comment on the whole thing because I didn't get everything lol but, if I understood correctly, Amber defended herself by saying that she used to finger Kanye's butt ? Am I the only one that finds it weird ? I mean, it's a weird way to respond (like you have no better argument ?) and she told that to make him feel shame but she agreed to do it as well, so shame on whom ? My English is bad, I can't explain myself correctly. I mean that, she agreed to do it, so it wasn't shameful to her at the time, so why bring it up as an attack, wouldn't it be shameful to her as well ? Am I making any sense...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jikena said:


> Not gonna comment on the whole thing because I didn't get everything lol but, if I understood correctly, Amber defended herself by saying that she used to finger Kanye's butt ? Am I the only one that finds it weird ? I mean, it's a weird way to respond (like you have no better argument ?) and she told that to make him feel shame but she agreed to do it as well, so shame on whom ? My English is bad, I can't explain myself correctly. I mean that, she agreed to do it, so it wasn't shameful to her at the time, so why bring it up as an attack, wouldn't it be shameful to her as well ? Am I making any sense...



I did laugh at that, because I was thinking before Amber points her finger that way, she should remember where that finger(s) has been.






They are ALL a hot mess IMO.


----------



## limom

Jikena said:


> Not gonna comment on the whole thing because I didn't get everything lol but, if I understood correctly, Amber defended herself by saying that she used to finger Kanye's butt ? Am I the only one that finds it weird ? I mean, it's a weird way to respond (like you have no better argument ?) and she told that to make him feel shame but she agreed to do it as well, so shame on whom ? My English is bad, I can't explain myself correctly. I mean that, she agreed to do it, so it wasn't shameful to her at the time, so why bring it up as an attack, wouldn't it be shameful to her as well ? Am I making any sense...



In the rap community, it is the ultimate diss.
Ye will forever been known as that dude that enjoys finger azz play, Bordering on being gay.
I don't care if he likes to get his bussy played with, but he is portraying himself as a tough rapper guy when in reality, he is a queen...
Amber got no shame in her game. She is a former stripper, his now wife is a watersport connoisseur.
Ye needs to sit down.


----------



## JessicaKate89

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I did laugh at that, because I was thinking before Amber points her finger that way, she should remember where that finger(s) has been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are ALL a hot mess IMO.




This.


----------



## Jikena

Yeah I'm not saying one of them is better than the other. I don't know Amber at all and I think Kanye is craycray.


----------



## HULAHO

limom said:


> In the rap community, it is the ultimate diss.
> Ye will forever been known as that dude that enjoys finger azz play, Bordering on being gay.
> I don't care if he likes to get his bussy played with, but he is portraying himself as a tough rapper guy when in reality, he is a queen...
> Amber got no shame in her game. She is a former stripper, his now wife is a watersport connoisseur.
> Ye needs to sit down.


 


You guys are cracking, watersport connoisseur....LOL


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> *I don't think Amber is winning* by publicly publishing that she played with Kanye's a*shole.  She proved how rachet she is.





you obviously have not see the many comments about this since she said it.  

he is being dragged - not her.


----------



## Jikena

I don't really see what's so bad about it... A finger in the butt is not a big deal.  People all have different sex lives. I personally don't find it disgusting or "gay". It's kind of sad that he gets dragged for that. A lot of other reasons to drag him down lol.


----------



## limom

Jikena said:


> I don't really see what's so bad about it... A finger in the butt is not a big deal.  People all have different sex lives. I personally don't find it disgusting or "gay". It's kind of sad that he gets dragged for that. A lot of other reasons to drag him down lol.



Yeah it is not a problem for non hypocrite, non narcisstic people


----------



## sabrunka

Jikena said:


> I don't really see what's so bad about it... A finger in the butt is not a big deal.  People all have different sex lives. I personally don't find it disgusting or "gay". It's kind of sad that he gets dragged for that. A lot of other reasons to drag him down lol.




I think its moreso because of the fact that many think he's a closeted homosexual.  Amber saying this helps fuel the thought even further.  Plus, it's kinda a funny thing to throw out there as Kanye likes to act all macho and superior and this sexual act may not be seen as such.


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> you obviously have not see the many comments about this since she said it.
> 
> he is being dragged - not her.




I have, I don't agree that she succeeded... Memes are mostly made by the same internet trolls that leave ridiculous comments all over the Internet--bored people.  The whole thing is pretty stupid in my opinion.

If she wanted to really "drag" him then she should have insulted his intelligence, but she doesn't actually have the tools to do something like that.  You usually require intellect to do that.  All she succeeded in doing, in my opinion, is giving him him more publicity and stooping to a really low level to talk about what his sexual preferences are.  To be honest, I don't think what she said makes him gay... If it did, then several men I know are gay too (and they're definitely not).


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I have... Memes are mostly made by the same internet trolls that leave ridiculous comments all over the Internet--bored people.
> 
> If she wanted to actually "drag" him then she should have insulted his intelligence, but she doesn't actually have the tools to do something like that.  You usually require intellect to do that.  All she succeeded in doing, in my opinion, is giving him him more publicity and stooping to a really low level to talk about what his sexual preferences are.  To be honest, I don't think what she said makes him gay... If it did, then several men I know are gay too (and they're definitely not).



Water seeks its own level.
Amber never claimed to be a genius, a God or a couturier, so there.
Claiming a rapper is gay is nothing new in the rap game, remember rapper delights?
Ye is too old for the rap game IMO.


----------



## Strawberree

limom said:


> In the rap community, it is the ultimate diss.
> Ye will forever been known as that dude that enjoys finger azz play, Bordering on being gay.
> I don't care if he likes to get his bussy played with, but he is portraying himself as a tough rapper guy when in reality, he is a queen...
> Amber got no shame in her game. She is a former stripper, his now wife is a watersport connoisseur.
> Ye needs to sit down.




[emoji109]&#127996;


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Water seeks its own level.
> 
> Amber never claimed to be a genius, a God or a couturier, so there.
> 
> Claiming a rapper is gay is nothing new in the rap game, remember rapper delights?
> 
> Ye is too old for the rap game IMO.




Yep! If anything, they both look like idiots now and it was more or less just him before.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Yep! If anything, they both look like idiots now and it was more or less just him before.




She was protecting her baby. 
Ye does not know when to stop.
Nobody forced him to marry Kim.....
Saint and north are like


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> kk = king kush and "to ether" someone in a rap battle means to destroy them lyrically.
> 
> Came from Nas' diss song to Jay-Z (which I still think they conspired to do together)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ePQKD9iBfU



I'm pretty sure Wiz has a special "strain" of weed or however you describe it called Khalifa Kush.


----------



## berrydiva

dr.pepper said:


> If a male outed a woman's sexual preferences or a specific act he experienced with her, folks would likely be singing a different tune.
> 
> IDGAF where she came from or that she was a stripper. She is as dim as a Kardashian and I can't back anyone who can't think on their feet.
> 
> Constructing an insult for social media doesn't mean a thing and she is god awful boring and does not seem bright interviews.


Outing someone's sexual preference is wrong IMO. However, talking about sexual acts, to me, depends on how much someone is prudish/puritanical or sexually expressive. Amber doesn't present herself as someone shy about sex or the topic of sex. Plus, this is Kanye we're talking about...short of bringing his mom and children into it everything is fair game. Simply put he should not have mentioned her child because she was quiet the entire time Wiz and Kanye we're going back and forth on twitter. 

Amber Rose isn't running for office. Not sure why she needs to present herself as a PhD candidate. She's a former stripper who started stripping to take care of her family when they became homeless, got saved out the club by Kanye and is now making the most of every opportunity that comes her way. She's not a Rhodes Scholar. Why he insist on dragging her back down every opportunity he gets says far more about him than it does her.


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> It's funny how people are defending strippers saying stripping doesn't make you a **** or whore or whatever word you want to use (and I personally don't think it does either) but constantly in this thread we see people calling Kim a porn star and a whore and how many guys she's been with etc etc
> 
> Oh and this wasn't directed at anything you said berry diva your post just made me think about it.



What's funny is that I can name more men Kim has been with than Amber.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Not gonna comment on the whole thing because I didn't get everything lol but, if I understood correctly, Amber defended herself by saying that she used to finger Kanye's butt ? Am I the only one that finds it weird ? I mean, it's a weird way to respond (like you have no better argument ?) and she told that to make him feel shame but she agreed to do it as well, so shame on whom ? My English is bad, I can't explain myself correctly. I mean that, she agreed to do it, so it wasn't shameful to her at the time, so why bring it up as an attack, wouldn't it be shameful to her as well ? Am I making any sense...



She wasn't defending herself, she wanted to drag Kanye after he said "I own your child". She stopped after 2 tweets, I would've dragged him to hell for that statement. What she said hits Kanye where it hurts because he's clearly repressed. She wasn't saying it as it's shameful, she just wanted to attack his ego and she obviously succeeded.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I have, I don't agree that she succeeded... Memes are mostly made by the same internet trolls that leave ridiculous comments all over the Internet--bored people.  The whole thing is pretty stupid in my opinion.
> 
> If she wanted to really "drag" him then she should have insulted his intelligence, but she doesn't actually have the tools to do something like that.  You usually require intellect to do that.  All she succeeded in doing, in my opinion, is giving him him more publicity and stooping to a really low level to talk about what his sexual preferences are.  To be honest, I don't think what she said makes him gay... If it did, then several men I know are gay too (and they're definitely not).



Which do you think is more insulting to Kanye, insulting his ego or his intelligence?


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> Outing someone's sexual preference is wrong IMO. However, talking about sexual acts, to me, depends on how much someone is prudish/puritanical or sexually expressive. Amber doesn't present herself as someone shy about sex or the topic of sex. Plus, this is Kanye we're talking about...short of bringing his mom and children into it everything is fair game. Simply put he should not have mentioned her child because she was quiet the entire time Wiz and Kanye we're going back and forth on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Rose isn't running for office. Not sure why she needs to present herself as a PhD candidate. She's a former stripper who started stripping to take care of her family when they became homeless, got saved out the club by Kanye and is now making the most of every opportunity that comes her way. She's not a Rhodes Scholar. Why he insist on dragging her back down every opportunity he gets says far more about him than it does her.




All of this!

:worthy:


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I'm pretty sure Wiz has a special "strain" of weed or however you describe it called Khalifa Kush.



Oh well I stand corrected. Khalifa Kush


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Outing someone's sexual preference is wrong IMO. However, talking about sexual acts, to me, depends on how much someone is prudish/puritanical or sexually expressive. Amber doesn't present herself as someone shy about sex or the topic of sex. Plus, this is Kanye we're talking about...short of bringing his mom and children into it everything is fair game. Simply put he should not have mentioned her child because she was quiet the entire time Wiz and Kanye we're going back and forth on twitter.
> 
> Amber Rose isn't running for office. Not sure why she needs to present herself as a PhD candidate. She's a former stripper who started stripping to take care of her family when they became homeless, got saved out the club by Kanye and is now making the most of every opportunity that comes her way. She's not a Rhodes Scholar. Why he insist on dragging her back down every opportunity he gets says far more about him than it does her.





berrydiva said:


> She wasn't defending herself, she wanted to drag Kanye after he said "I own your child". She stopped after 2 tweets, I would've dragged him to hell for that statement. What she said hits Kanye where it hurts because he's clearly repressed. She wasn't saying it as it's shameful, she just wanted to attack his ego and she obviously succeeded.





berrydiva said:


> Which do you think is more insulting to Kanye, insulting his ego or his intelligence?



Kim is his Achilles heel...


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> Which do you think is more insulting to Kanye, insulting his ego or his intelligence?




His own perceived intelligence and abilities are why he has his ego.  If you pierce how he feels about his intelligence/abilities, you pierce his ego.  If someone mentioned my child, I wouldn't jump to defend myself or make him look stupid by describing the sexual act we did together (didn't she do that to him herself, after all?).


----------



## Ladybug09

He should have left her and the kid out of his rant with Wiz....You can't have it both ways.

dang, now people are posting pics/stills from Kim's sex tape.....YIKES

Not the sex tape..
https://twitter.com/RyS_Kenz97/status/692599418835636224


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He was out of order brining up the kid. To me is just a snapshot of how he feels about his own. 

Kanye has been rumored to be gay for years. I don't see the big deal about this one. It will just make for interesting memes.

All of this just proves he is getting to old for rap. He needs to semi retire like Nas and Jay.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> His own perceived intelligence and abilities are why he has his ego.  If you pierce how he feels about his intelligence/abilities, you pierce his ego.  If someone mentioned my child, I wouldn't jump to defend myself or make him look stupid by describing the sexual act we did together (didn't she do that to him herself, after all?).



Sorry but I've been following Kanye for years, this attacks him more IMO and she not making anyone look "stupid"...she adding more fuel to the fire about his repressed sexuality basically confirming it tbh. Him asking for the act and her doing it to him says nothing more than a woman pleasing her boyfriend. And she knows the Internet has no chill so they'll take it from there. Obviously we don't agree which is fine.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> He was out of order brining up the kid. To me is just a snapshot of how he feels about his own.
> 
> Kanye has been rumored to be gay for years. I don't see the big deal about this one. It will just make for interesting memes.
> 
> All of this just proves he is getting to old for rap. He needs to semi retire like Nas and Jay.



Which is sad because of the 3 he remained the most in touch. He's so out of touch now, it's sad. His obsession with Kim is his downfall clearly.


----------



## limom

Yes, he shoot himself in the foot, big time.
PMK is going to have people working 24/7 scrubbing the web because of his hissy fit.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Which is sad because of the 3 he remained the most in touch. He's so out of touch now, it's sad. His obsession with Kim is his downfall clearly.



Deep down, he hates her, IMO.


----------



## knasarae

IMO, you can't have a battle of intelligence with a crazy person.  Kanye was batsh!t with those rants yesterday.  You own someone's child???  Nope.  

Like a few others have said Amber stayed quiet until he came for Sebastian.  At that point she was seeing red, not trying to think of what's the most intelligent or clever thing to say. She simply wanted him to feel the worst type of gut punch.  So that was his trigger and she went for it.

Public Twitter battles are ridiculous. But I guess for people who live so much of their lives in the public eye they don't see it that way.


----------



## Swanky

Just a reminder that we we have young teens on our forum and have always required it to stay PG-13.  Please watch the language.  Thanks!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did anyone watch Wendy?? 

She has shaded Kanye and Kim so GOOD!!!

She was talking about Kanye saying a stripper trapped Wiz and Wendy said "Kanye as I recall-we met your wife on her back"


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just a reminder that we we have young teens on our forum and have always required it to stay PG-13.  Please watch the language.  Thanks!



I need clarification on this because we say all types of stuff on here that hardly gets any attention or warrants this type of warning. What is PG13 exactly because it might be different to different people? What's the language outside of racial insults, sexually explicit borderline p0rn, and f-bombs that is a no-no? Because if I go by what Hollywood calls PG13...I'll be banned for sure. Lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

limom said:


> Deep down, he hates her, IMO.



TOTALLY Agree.


----------



## knasarae

:lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

limom said:


> Deep down, he hates her, IMO.



+2 

And he hates that Amber has her own celeb status after she stopped being his accessory.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> +2
> 
> And he hates that Amber has her own celeb status after she stopped being his accessory.


This! She's made her own connections, made relationships with people and it makes him seethe. He's a petty bih.


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> Did anyone watch Wendy??
> 
> She has shaded Kanye and Kim so GOOD!!!
> 
> She was talking about Kanye saying a stripper trapped Wiz and Wendy said "Kanye as I recall-we met your wife on her back"



Did you catch the last bit?

She showed a current pic of Kanye and said :

I like your beard, hum facial hair


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just a reminder that we we have young teens on our forum and have always required it to stay PG-13.  Please watch the language.  Thanks!



Agreed that some stuff are not for young kids
Apologies.


----------



## Katel

I know it's all kinda wrong but LMAO on all the Instagram hashtag video mashups for
#FingersInTheBootyAssBitch :lolots: :lolots: :lolots: 

The most recent 
https://instagram.com/p/BBEavumLt8m/

https://instagram.com/p/BBESH9lxUMf/


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Agreed that some stuff are not for young kids
> Apologies.



Honestly, I'm still confused and I hope one of the mods (or a good samaritan) clarifies because I'm sincere in not knowing what PG13 means nowadays. There's just as much violence, sex and cursing in PG13 so I don't know what the limit actually is...


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Outing someone's sexual preference is wrong IMO. However, talking about sexual acts, to me, depends on how much someone is prudish/puritanical or sexually expressive. Amber doesn't present herself as someone shy about sex or the topic of sex. Plus, this is Kanye we're talking about...short of bringing his mom and children into it everything is fair game. Simply put he should not have mentioned her child because she was quiet the entire time Wiz and Kanye we're going back and forth on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Rose isn't running for office. Not sure why she needs to present herself as a PhD candidate. She's a former stripper who started stripping to take care of her family when they became homeless, got saved out the club by Kanye and is now making the most of every opportunity that comes her way. She's not a Rhodes Scholar. Why he insist on dragging her back down every opportunity he gets says far more about him than it does her.







berrydiva said:


> What's funny is that I can name more men Kim has been with than Amber.







berrydiva said:


> She wasn't defending herself, she wanted to drag Kanye after he said "I own your child". She stopped after 2 tweets, I would've dragged him to hell for that statement. What she said hits Kanye where it hurts because he's clearly repressed. She wasn't saying it as it's shameful, she just wanted to attack his ego and she obviously succeeded.




This! All this! 

Can people now stop expecting  Amber to fire intelligent insults? Wait! Actually that's really smart of her to insult Kanye on his preferred sexual act, where he least expects it!


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, I'm still confused and I hope one of the mods (or a good samaritan) clarifies because I'm sincere in not knowing what PG13 means nowadays. There's just as much violence, sex and cursing in PG13 so I don't know what the limit actually is...



I hear you. Some of the stuff that comes out of my son's mouth and his friends' are like
It might be a liability issue for this forum.


----------



## HULAHO

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, I'm still confused and I hope one of the mods (or a good samaritan) clarifies because I'm sincere in not knowing what PG13 means nowadays. There's just as much violence, sex and cursing in PG13 so I don't know what the limit actually is...


 


I'm with you Berrydiva, I guess it depends on their mood....


----------



## Strawberree

Katel said:


> I know it's all kinda wrong but LMAO on all the Instagram hashtag video mashups for
> 
> #FingersInTheBootyAssBitch :lolots: :lolots: :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> The most recent
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBEavumLt8m/
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBESH9lxUMf/




Omg it had me cracking up all day long!!! Dats his new name! FITBAB lol!!!!!!! 
Love Amber for dis alone &#128578;


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Outing someone's sexual preference is wrong IMO. However, talking about sexual acts, to me, depends on how much someone is prudish/puritanical or sexually expressive. Amber doesn't present herself as someone shy about sex or the topic of sex. Plus, this is Kanye we're talking about...short of bringing his mom and children into it everything is fair game. Simply put he should not have mentioned her child because she was quiet the entire time Wiz and Kanye we're going back and forth on twitter.
> 
> Amber Rose isn't running for office. Not sure why she needs to present herself as a PhD candidate. She's a former stripper who started stripping to take care of her family when they became homeless, got saved out the club by Kanye and is now making the most of every opportunity that comes her way. She's not a Rhodes Scholar. Why he insist on dragging her back down every opportunity he gets says far more about him than it does her.


+1 to all of this. Well said, Berrydiva!


----------



## berrydiva

I hope Kim is taking note of how Kanye acts when he's ready to cut you....he will attempt to hit you at the lowest point of your life to drag you down. If they break up and she thinks he won't bring up everything about her past too, she's more deranged than him. He likes an easy target...he'd never try this mess with certain other rappers or their wives/girlfriends/thot-of-the-moments.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Deep down, he hates her, IMO.




Agreed!


----------



## redney

Geez, there should be only 1 K thread for all of them.  

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBEiJJrsMfs/


theskimmYou may have heard Kanye West and Wiz Khalifa had an epic Twitter feud. Spoiler: it takes more than 140 characters to explain.

Wiz  hinted that Kim K.s hubby Kanye had ripped off the title of his   upcoming album Waves. Wiz also suggested Kanye "Hit this kk" which   means weed, but which Kanye took to be a dig at Kim K. Cue the tweets.

Wiz was married to model-slash-former stripper Amber Rose, whom Kanye also dated.

Amber  Rose is BFF with beautician-slash-former stripper Blac Chyna, who  is  apparently dating Rob K. And who is (or was) friends with Kim K.  Kim  seems pretty pissed off about this.

Blac Chyna is Tygas baby mama. Tyga is currently dating Kylie.

Amber Rose threw shade at Tyga and Kylies relationship.

Khloe, who Rob used to live with, threw shade RIGHT BACK at Amber Rose.

And then Amber said something about a finger.

Thank us later for the massive headache #SkimmLife


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> :lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

I was waiting for him and I can't wait for Kid Fury.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> +2
> 
> *And he hates that Amber has her own celeb status after she stopped being his accessory*.




Yep, agreed!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I was waiting for him and I can't wait for Kid Fury.





 Well said, Charlamagne!


----------



## JessicaKate89

bag-princess said:


> you obviously have not see the many comments about this since she said it.
> 
> he is being dragged - not her.




Meh She's getting dragged just as hard. I guess it just depends on where you look.


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> Meh She's getting dragged just as hard. I guess it just depends on where you look.



Where is she getting dragged? I haven't actually seen any memes or anything honestly about her, all him. Can you post some?


----------



## Lounorada

Katel said:


> I know it's all kinda wrong but LMAO on all the Instagram hashtag video mashups for
> #FingersInTheBootyAssBitch :lolots: :lolots: :lolots:
> 
> The most recent
> https://instagram.com/p/BBEavumLt8m/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBESH9lxUMf/


 


https://www.instagram.com/p/BBGAHWDAAqC/


----------



## knasarae

I can't stand Charlamagne but I have to agree with him on this one.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> i can't stand charlamagne but i have to agree with him on this one.


 +1


----------



## JessicaKate89

berrydiva said:


> Where is she getting dragged? I haven't actually seen any memes or anything honestly about her, all him. Can you post some?




Sorry didn't mean memes I meant comments on Twitter and Instagram. Who's going to make memes about amber rose? Most people don't know who she is.


----------



## Encore Hermes

My guess is that his MIL has some sort of insurance that he won't drag Kim or the family when they break up. Like pics, or tape, something he wouldn't want 'out'. 
Not that he knows about it now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Kanye went to Paris to be consoled by Ricardo?


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> Sorry didn't mean memes I meant comments on Twitter and Instagram. Who's going to make memes about amber rose? Most people don't know who she is.


Oh what are folks saying? I haven't seen anything negative towards her tbh aside from the typical calling her a hoe or the prudes/sex police with the anal play issues which I just go ahead and ignore but still not a lot.


----------



## bag-mania

*Kanye West Vs Amber Rose: She Loves To Brag That She Dominated Him In The Bedroom*

This fight may have started between Kanye West, 38, and Wiz Khalifa, 28, but it looks like its Amber Rose, 32, who is taking charge now! After putting the Only One rapper on blast in a totally NSFW tweet in which she claimed he was into some pretty kinky backdoor stuff when they were together, a source tells HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY that Amber has actually been bragging for years now about how she used to dominate Yeezy in the bedroom  and if he doesnt watch himself, she might just have to take out the pictures to prove it!

This is not the first time Amber has made comments about Kanye being submissive in the bedroom, a source told HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY about Ambers diss tweet. Shes always bragging about how she dominated him in the bedroom. The really crazy part is she might have photos of it. Shes been hinting for years that she has pictures, videos and text messages saved from when she dated Kanye that could humiliate him and Kim [Kardashian]. Amber is very crafty, no one would put it past her from taking pictures of Kanye without him knowing.

Whether or not these photos and videos see the light of day will depend on if she and Yeezy get into another vicious, drag-out social media brawl. Oddly enough, this whole fight started over Kanye changing his album name from Swish to Waves  no, were not kidding. Wiz blasted Kanye for supposedly ripping off rapper Max Bs style, and Kanye fired back with an epic rant for the ages.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/01/27/amber-rose-dominated-kanye-west-bedroom-photos-feud/


----------



## Ladybug09

_


limom said:



			Agreed that some stuff are not for young kids
Apologies.
		
Click to expand...




berrydiva said:



			Honestly, I'm still confused and I hope one of the mods (or a good samaritan) clarifies because I'm sincere in not knowing what PG13 means nowadays. There's just as much violence, sex and cursing in PG13 so I don't know what the limit actually is...

Click to expand...

_

I know right!  So I guess the big titty spread of Rita Ora over in the Rita Ora thread is considered *PG-13* since no *disclaimers *were left over there. Man GTFOH.



HULAHO said:


> I'm with you Berrydiva, I guess it depends on their mood....



All day, EVERY day! 



berrydiva said:


> I hope Kim is taking note of how Kanye acts when he's ready to cut you....he will attempt to hit you at the lowest point of your life to drag you down. If they break up and she thinks he won't bring up everything about her past too, she's more deranged than him. He likes an easy target...he'd never try this mess with certain other rappers or their wives/girlfriends/thot-of-the-moments.



Who you telling! Girllllll, when he turns on HER, he gonna be like Charlie Sheen with Denise Richards! Vicious! 



redney said:


> Geez, there should be only 1 K thread for all of them.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBEiJJrsMfs/
> 
> 
> theskimmYou may have heard Kanye West and Wiz Khalifa had an epic Twitter feud. Spoiler: it takes more than 140 characters to explain.
> 
> Wiz  hinted that Kim K.s hubby Kanye had ripped off the title of his   upcoming album Waves. Wiz also suggested Kanye "Hit this kk" which   means weed, but which Kanye took to be a dig at Kim K. Cue the tweets.
> 
> Wiz was married to model-slash-former stripper Amber Rose, whom Kanye also dated.
> 
> Amber  Rose is BFF with beautician-slash-former stripper Blac Chyna, who  is  apparently dating Rob K. And who is (or was) friends with Kim K.  Kim  seems pretty pissed off about this.
> 
> Blac Chyna is Tygas baby mama. Tyga is currently dating Kylie.
> 
> Amber Rose threw shade at Tyga and Kylies relationship.
> 
> Khloe, who Rob used to live with, threw shade RIGHT BACK at Amber Rose.
> 
> And then Amber said something about a finger.
> 
> Thank us later for the massive headache #SkimmLife



I lOVEEEEE me an infographic!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I was waiting for him and I can't wait for Kid Fury.






Lounorada said:


> Well said, Charlamagne!


That assessment was spot on!! 

 The rest of that though! LOL, I wonder what the callers had to say!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

JessicaKate89 said:


> Sorry didn't mean memes I meant comments on Twitter and Instagram. Who's going to make memes about amber rose? Most people don't know who she is.



I haven't seen her get dragged at all (just the typical hoe/stripper comments) and there are memes about her on IG if you look up the hashtag that she posted when she shut him down. Not for nothing but she is known by a lot of people especially by the same people who are fans of the K's.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> I know right!  So I guess the big titty spread of Rita Ora over in the Rita Ora thread is considered *PG-13* since no *disclaimers *were left over there. Man GTFOH.


 
Bloop! But I'm still waiting for a response like :tumbleweed:


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Bloop! But I'm still waiting for a response like :tumbleweed:



I posted a screenshot of Amber's tweet and got in trouble, so maybe use that as an example?


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> I posted a screenshot of Amber's tweet and got in trouble, so maybe use that as an example?



The problem is that there's women with their tits out on display in other threads, Khloe's/Kim's naked butt stay being posted, other tweets similar to Amber's have been posted before, etc so I don't know what in that tweet caused it to be deleted. One of my post was deleted too and I honestly don't know the violation.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> The problem is that there's women with their tits out on display in other threads, Khloe's/Kim's naked butt stay being posted, other tweets similar to Amber's have been posted before, etc so I don't know what in that tweet caused it to be deleted. One of my post was deleted too and I honestly don't know the violation.



Amber is being descriptive about a sexual act. That's no-bueno for young readers I'm guessing.


----------



## Swanky

berrydiva said:


> I need clarification on this because we say all types of stuff on here that hardly gets any attention or warrants this type of warning. What is PG13 exactly because it might be different to different people? What's the language outside of racial insults, sexually explicit borderline p0rn, and f-bombs that is a no-no? Because if I go by what Hollywood calls PG13...I'll be banned for sure. Lol




Well I can't list the items one by one, but if you can't say it in front of a 13 yr old then please don't say it here.

I don't read this thread very often, I pop in maybe once/day and read the last page, but posts get reported.  I don't know any mod or admin that read every thread here in entirety every single day so obviously we'll miss a lot, which is why we rely on people to be respectful and we rely on people to flag offensive posts.
Graphic posts about sexual positions, etc. . . clearly will fall into inappropriate.  the Purse Forum just isn't the right place for this.


----------



## Swanky

berrydiva said:


> Bloop! But I'm still waiting for a response like :tumbleweed:




Sorry, I have a life  lol!  I'm not sitting on tPF all day everyday as you can imagine.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Amber is being descriptive about a sexual act. That's no-bueno for young readers I'm guessing.



Nah, in the Khloe thread there were posts about khloes love of black peen and d!ck slinging....


----------



## Swanky

If you see something that breaks our TOS feel free to report it, or please don't complain about it.  We just can't read each.and.every.post nor do we want to.

If you don't like the rules Megs and Vlad have put in place, please PM them.
Back to topic please.  

:back2topic:


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well I can't list the items one by one, but if you can't say it in front of a 13 yr old then please don't say it here.
> 
> I don't read this thread very often, I pop in maybe once/day and read the last page, but posts get reported.  I don't know any mod or admin that read every thread here in entirety every single day so obviously we'll miss a lot, which is why we rely on people to be respectful and we rely on people to flag offensive posts.
> Graphic posts about sexual positions, etc. . . clearly will fall into inappropriate.  the Purse Forum just isn't the right place for this.



I'm still a bit confused but thanks for answering and clarifying (I think lol). 

I suspect we may have different thresholds of what we'd say in front of a 13 year-old.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe, I'm sure most people do. . . lol
But we need people to use good judgement and remember they have advertisers and we have teens and fellow member's have little sisters and bros here reading, that's all.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> I haven't seen her get dragged at all (just the typical hoe/stripper comments) and there are memes about her on IG if you look up the hashtag that she posted when she shut him down. Not for nothing but she is known by a lot of people especially by the same people who are fans of the K's.



That's all that people have on her...drag her by calling her a hoe or stripper or both.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> That's all that people have on her...drag her by calling her a hoe or stripper or both.



I don't care for any of them, but getting into a trashy Twitter war is doing none of these people a favour.

I get that Amber was defending herself but this public warfare is just tasteless.  It only makes me laugh because it's bemusing to see the thirsty bishes on both sides behaving badly, then trying to claim the higher moral ground.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> so Kanye went to Paris to be consoled by Ricardo?



Consoled is such an um, 'interesting' word :ninja:


----------



## limom

He went on a booty trip?


----------



## redney

limom said:


> He went on a booty trip?



His boo will make him feel better.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> He went on a booty trip?



 Gives new meaning to the phase booty call.


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> His boo will make him feel better.



How?  :ninja:


----------



## White Orchid

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Maybe, I'm sure most people do. . . lol
> But we need people to use good judgement and remember they have advertisers and we have teens and fellow member's have little sisters and bros here reading, that's all.



If I had a 13 year old, there's no way I'd be allowing him/her on this forum.  Children grow up way too fast as it is.


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> How?  :ninja:



Amber knows :ninja:


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> Amber knows :ninja:


Amber is smart.

Be like Amber :ninja:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Amber can count to 10. Riccardo can count to 11 ( or 20, 21 if we want to go there)
:ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Amber can count to 10. Riccardo can count to 11 ( or 20, 21 if we want to go there)
> :ninja:


Oh my.


----------



## ChanelMommy

White Orchid said:


> Amber is smart.
> 
> Be like Amber :ninja:


----------



## White Orchid

Encore Hermes said:


> Amber can count to 10. Riccardo can count to 11 ( or 20, 21 if we want to go there)
> :ninja:


I don't get it.  Or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## caitlin1214

And all this crazy stuff happened because Kanye is crazier than an outhouse rat. 

Also, because he misunderstood what kk in Wiz Khalifa's tweet meant. If it were initials, wouldn't the letters be capitalized? And why is it Kim? Maybe it's one of the other ones. 

In a text, kk means "Okay, okay".


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 3255212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255213
> 
> 
> My guess is that his MIL has some sort of insurance that he won't drag Kim or the family when they break up. Like pics, or tape, something he wouldn't want 'out'.
> Not that he knows about it now.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> And all this crazy stuff happened because Kanye is crazier than an outhouse rat.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, because he misunderstood what kk in Wiz Khalifa's tweet meant. If it were initials, wouldn't the letters be capitalized? And why is it Kim? Maybe it's one of the other ones.
> 
> 
> 
> In a text, kk means "Okay, okay".




That's what happens when you're narcissistic, everything is about you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Amber can count to 10. Riccardo can count to 11 ( or 20, 21 if we want to go there)
> :ninja:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Poor Kim. She can't compete.


----------



## morgan20

https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/692967570740224001


----------



## morgan20

Uh oh Kanye


----------



## FreeSpirit71

morgan20 said:


> Uh oh Kanye



Oh Kanye.

There was another tweet by him after that. My favourite response was "Sure Jan" and "It's haunting him in his dreams" and  "kanye, eat a snickers. you turn into a drama queen when you're hungry" LMAO


----------



## pukasonqo

morgan20 said:


> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/692967570740224001




wow, he should just said nothing at all and let the whole thing die...


----------



## limom

Encore Hermes said:


> Amber can count to 10. Riccardo can count to 11 ( or 20, 21 if we want to go there)
> :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Amber knows :ninja:





White Orchid said:


> Amber is smart.
> 
> Be like Amber :ninja:





Encore Hermes said:


> Amber can count to 10. Riccardo can count to 11 ( or 20, 21 if we want to go there)
> :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/692967570740224001



Overcompensating. He's such a fool.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Amber is smart.
> 
> Be like Amber :ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/692967570740224001




He should've let it die.


----------



## limom

Those who protest too much...


----------



## bag-princess

*Wendy Williams To Kanye West : We Recall Meeting Your Wife On Her Back*





Wendy Williams has never been  afraid to speak her mind, even if means meriting a few stares, glares  and enemies in the entertainment business. So when it came time for the  radio disc jokey turned beloved daytime talk show host to give her two  cents on the Kanye West, Wiz Khalifa Amber Rose debacle that exploded on  Twitter, Ms. Williams didnt hold back.


                              The idea that hes going after Wiz like that is  crazy, the 51 year old said. The idea that hes talking about Amber  being a stripper, youre not saying anything that she hasnt admitted  herself. As a matter of fact, Kanye, youre the one who gave this  stripper her come up.


                              Galvanizing an audience fully prepared to receive the shade she threw at the _Waves_ emcee, Williams didnt hold back when pointing out Amber and his wife, Kim arent that different.
                              And by the way, we recall meeting your wife on her back, Williams finished.




Williams didnt stop there an went on to allege Kim and Kanyes marriage is a sham.
                              Im not going  to say anything about Kanye and what people want to do behind closed  doors is their business, but I am embarrassed for Kim Kardashian Im not  going to even call you West because clearly thats not a real  marriage, the talk show host said. 



Anytime your man is out there  fighting with another man and bringing up his ex. Like, why is Kanye  still talking about Amber? What kind of respect, of lack there of does  he have for his new son Saint? And his daughter? And why are you talking  like that? So Im embarrassed for Kim.








https://www.yahoo.com/music/wendy-williams-kanye-west-recall-213000467.html


----------



## tweegy

> Exes can be mad but just know   I never let them play with my ass    I dont do that I stay away from that area all together



He sounds like such a dweeb..

He should have let it die.. You have to explain you dont do that lol!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> *Wendy Williams To Kanye West : We Recall Meeting Your Wife On Her Back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy Williams has never been  afraid to speak her mind, even if means meriting a few stares, glares  and enemies in the entertainment business. So when it came time for the  radio disc jokey turned beloved daytime talk show host to give her two  cents on the Kanye West, Wiz Khalifa Amber Rose debacle that exploded on  Twitter, Ms. Williams didnt hold back.
> 
> 
> The idea that hes going after Wiz like that is  crazy, the 51 year old said. The idea that hes talking about Amber  being a stripper, youre not saying anything that she hasnt admitted  herself. As a matter of fact, Kanye, youre the one who gave this  stripper her come up.
> 
> 
> Galvanizing an audience fully prepared to receive the shade she threw at the _Waves_ emcee, Williams didnt hold back when pointing out Amber and his wife, Kim arent that different.
> And by the way, we recall meeting your wife on her back, Williams finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Williams didnt stop there an went on to allege Kim and Kanyes marriage is a sham.
> Im not going  to say anything about Kanye and what people want to do behind closed  doors is their business, but I am embarrassed for Kim Kardashian Im not  going to even call you West because clearly thats not a real  marriage, the talk show host said.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime your man is out there  fighting with another man and bringing up his ex. Like, why is Kanye  still talking about Amber? What kind of respect, of lack there of does  he have for his new son Saint? And his daughter? And why are you talking  like that? So Im embarrassed for Kim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/music/wendy-williams-kanye-west-recall-213000467.html




I could swear Wendy is among us. Come out, come out where ever you are.... [emoji4]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> He sounds like such a dweeb..
> 
> He should have let it die.. You have to explain you dont do that lol!!!



I mean for real!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> *Wendy Williams To Kanye West : We Recall Meeting Your Wife On Her Back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy Williams has never been  afraid to speak her mind, even if means meriting a few stares, glares  and enemies in the entertainment business. So when it came time for the  radio disc jokey turned beloved daytime talk show host to give her two  cents on the Kanye West, Wiz Khalifa Amber Rose debacle that exploded on  Twitter, Ms. Williams didnt hold back.
> 
> 
> The idea that hes going after Wiz like that is  crazy, the 51 year old said. The idea that hes talking about Amber  being a stripper, youre not saying anything that she hasnt admitted  herself. As a matter of fact, Kanye, youre the one who gave this  stripper her come up.
> 
> 
> Galvanizing an audience fully prepared to receive the shade she threw at the _Waves_ emcee, Williams didnt hold back when pointing out Amber and his wife, Kim arent that different.
> And by the way, we recall meeting your wife on her back, Williams finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Williams didnt stop there an went on to allege Kim and Kanyes marriage is a sham.
> Im not going  to say anything about Kanye and what people want to do behind closed  doors is their business, but I am embarrassed for Kim Kardashian Im not  going to even call you West because clearly thats not a real  marriage, the talk show host said.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime your man is out there  fighting with another man and bringing up his ex. Like, why is Kanye  still talking about Amber? What kind of respect, of lack there of does  he have for his new son Saint? And his daughter? And why are you talking  like that? So Im embarrassed for Kim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/music/wendy-williams-kanye-west-recall-213000467.html



I see no lies told.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> I see no lies told.



Big omission in the article, Wendy did drag him out of that closet


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Big omission in the article, Wendy did drag him out of that closet



Lol. Wendy is so messy. 

Honestly, he needs to just come out the closet and hopefully finally be happy with life. He's just a truly sad individual, internally.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sources connected to Rob and Chyna tell us, Rob has been happier in  the last few weeks than he's been in years. He says Chyna has given him  something that has been missing from his life for a long time ... the  capacity to have fun. He also says Chyna motivates him. 
 We're told Chyna hasn't had to force him to leave the house with her ... it's been his idea to get out and go places, *including the gym*. 
 Our sources say Rob is NOT in the relationship with Chyna to spite his family ... as one source put it, "He adores her."  
 As for the future ... *Rob is staying with Chyna indefinitely*  and has no plans to move back to Khloe's mansion. We're told she and  other members of her family have made it clear in texts and other  messages ... they're beyond pissed at him for taking up with an *enemy of the sisters*.
 One final thing. A source close to *Kim* tells us she's come around, and believes if Rob is truly happy and healthy with Chyna ... then more power to him.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/29/rob-kardashian-blac-chyna-relationship/#ixzz3yeIdmyMX


**That final paragraph though, Kris working real hard to make sure Kim looks like a saint here...Does she think we are stupid?? Kim is the one that treats Rob the worse. Keep reaching mama**
​


----------



## knasarae

Glitterandstuds said:


> Sources connected to Rob and Chyna tell us, Rob has been happier in  the last few weeks than he's been in years. He says Chyna has given him  something that has been missing from his life for a long time ... the  capacity to have fun. He also says Chyna motivates him.
> We're told Chyna hasn't had to force him to leave the house with her ... it's been his idea to get out and go places, *including the gym*.
> Our sources say Rob is NOT in the relationship with Chyna to spite his family ... as one source put it, "He adores her."
> As for the future ... *Rob is staying with Chyna indefinitely*  and has no plans to move back to Khloe's mansion. We're told she and  other members of her family have made it clear in texts and other  messages ... they're beyond pissed at him for taking up with an *enemy of the sisters*.
> One final thing. A source close to *Kim* tells us she's come around, and believes if Rob is truly happy and healthy with Chyna ... then more power to him.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/29/rob-kardashian-blac-chyna-relationship/#ixzz3yeIdmyMX
> 
> 
> ***That final paragraph though, Kris working real hard to make sure Kim looks like a saint here...Does she think we are stupid?? Kim is the one that treats Rob the worse. Keep reaching mama***
> ​



Sadly, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## berrydiva

These threads really do need to be merged into one Kardashian thread.


Kim's come around?! lol. She's the one who was BFFs with Chyna and then sat by while Kylie hooked up with her BFF's fiance?


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> These threads really do need to be merged into one Kardashian thread.
> 
> 
> Kim's come around?! lol. She's the one who was BFFs with Chyna and then sat by while Kylie hooked up with her BFF's fiance?



Kim is the biggest bish in this family. Of course, all that pent up frustration....
Between her and Ye, it is hard to sort out who is more miserable.
At least, Kanye always has  "gay Paris".


----------



## Encore Hermes

So Kanye tweeted this 
I cleaned it up






And now 
I cleaned this up as well
#KanyeAn@lPlaylist 
is trending on Twitter?


----------



## redney

Oh Kanye. Bless your heart.


----------



## Strawberree

Encore Hermes said:


> So Kanye tweeted this
> 
> I cleaned it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now
> 
> I cleaned this up as well
> 
> #KanyeAn@lPlaylist
> 
> is trending on Twitter?




He really should have stayed quiet - it's a tad pathetic trying to deny it lol! U can tell it hit hard, there's some politeness there, like he's scared she may still has more stuff to call him out on...[emoji1]


----------



## limom

Encore Hermes said:


> So Kanye tweeted this
> I cleaned it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now
> I cleaned this up as well
> #KanyeAn@lPlaylist
> is trending on Twitter?



Video and photos?
Did that moron let his partners take pics of him and certain, what can I say ...
Long sex toys.....in action?
If so, he is toast.


----------



## redney

Strawberree said:


> He really should have stayed quiet - it's a tad pathetic trying to deny it lol! *U can tell it hit hard, there's some politeness there, like he's scared she may still has more stuff to call him out on...*[emoji1]



Yep


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> So Kanye tweeted this
> I cleaned it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now
> I cleaned this up as well
> #KanyeAn@lPlaylist
> is trending on Twitter?



And this right here is why that hit Amber delivered was hard and stung...24+ hours later and he felt the need to respond on Twitter to deny that he stays away from that area altogether. 

Kanye, sis...hang it up bro! No one cares but you.

Oh and now Amber is his ex? Didn't he say on that breakfast club interview that she was just some chick?


----------



## berrydiva

Strawberree said:


> He really should have stayed quiet - it's a tad pathetic trying to deny it lol! *U can tell it hit hard, there's some politeness there, like he's scared she may still has more stuff to call him out on*...[emoji1]


If I could bold that harder for emphasis I would....lol. She's sitting on knowledge.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> If I could bold that harder for emphasis I would....lol. She's sitting on knowledge.



Not knowledge! Proof!


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Kim is the biggest bish in this family. Of course, all that pent up frustration....
> Between her and Ye, it is hard to sort out who is more miserable.
> At least, Kanye always has  "gay Paris".



Well at least Amber knew that if she just used her little finger it would keep Kanye a happy camper. LOL


----------



## Strawberree

berrydiva said:


> Well at least Amber knew that if she just used her little finger it would keep Kanye a happy camper. LOL




Lol...


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Not knowledge! Proof!



Yes! I need it spilled. :couch:


----------



## Encore Hermes

saw these

"I stay away from that area all together"






*Ain't sayin she a hole digger*


----------



## gillianna

Waiting to see who PMK pimps out with new naked pictures to try to distract from Kanye....  Kim's body isn't ready for them yet.


----------



## limom

gillianna said:


> Waiting to see who PMK pimps out with new naked pictures to try to distract from Kanye....  Kim's body isn't ready for them yet.



It has to be Caitlyn Jenner at this point.


----------



## redney

gillianna said:


> Waiting to see who PMK pimps out with new naked pictures to try to distract from Kanye....  Kim's body isn't ready for them yet.



Good point. Kourt's looking good. Let's see, there's Kendull and Kylie waiting for her command too.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> It has to be Caitlyn Jenner at this point.



You're on time out.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Strawberree said:


> He really should have stayed quiet - it's a tad pathetic trying to deny it lol! U can tell it hit hard, there's some politeness there, like he's scared she may still has more stuff to call him out on...[emoji1]



I know! He's so defensive now. If that weren't true, or if she didn't even more dirt, why does he need to defend himself?

Kanye have a seat, girl.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> And this right here is why that hit Amber delivered was hard and stung...24+ hours later and he felt the need to respond on Twitter to deny that he stays away from that area altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye, sis...hang it up bro! No one cares but you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and now Amber is his ex? Didn't he say on that breakfast club interview that she was just some chick?




Lol well that's what happens when you get dragged with truth. He probably smashed his phone thinking it would kill the tweet [emoji23]

A day later with a replacement phone, he's still hurt but trying to deflect like a embarrassed kid.

Those tweets scream he's embarrassed lol


----------



## usmcwifey

berrydiva said:


> Lol. Wendy is so messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, he needs to just come out the closet and hopefully finally be happy with life. He's just a truly sad individual, internally.




He would never do that....Kris would murder him for unveiling what sham their lives really are...they have to wait for someone to file for divorce and then Kris will start her "we found out Kanye is gay" campaign lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

#Kanyesanalplaylist is trending on twitter. So many Ls, I'm sad about what my former fav has become


----------



## bag-mania

Poor Kanye. He's probably pacing around right now frantically trying to figure out how he so completely lost control of the situation.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> #Kanyesanalplaylist is trending on twitter. So many Ls, I'm sad about what my former fav has become


But they're throwing up some good songs for a playlist. He needs to hold this L, not respond and move on.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Poor Kanye. He's probably pacing around right now frantically trying to figure out how he so completely lost control of the situation.



Hope he learned that you don't come for someone's child ever again especially when you say you "own their child". Maybe because of his wife using their child as accessories he assumed that's how all women are about their children.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Hope he learned that you don't come for someone's child ever again especially when you say you "own their child". Maybe because of his wife using their child as accessories he assumed that's how all women are about their children.



Kanye doesn't think before he talks (or tweets). It's like he operates on whatever impulse takes him at the moment. I hope he learned something, but I'm not convinced he's smart enough or sane enough.


----------



## knasarae

Hopefully this at least will inspire some good samples for future records... or nah?


----------



## Lounorada

Strawberree said:


> He really should have stayed quiet - it's a tad pathetic trying to deny it lol! *U can tell it hit hard, there's some politeness there, like he's scared she may still has more stuff to call him out on*...[emoji1]


 
 Fact.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Not knowledge! Proof!




She needs to spill, or more accurately- pour the Kanye tea like Niagara Falls. I'm sitting here waiting with my cup partially full 


But, am I right in thinking (sure I read it somewhere a long time ago) that she may signed away her freedom to talk about being with Krayzye in a non-disclosure agreement, no? Might have just been a rumour...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> *But they're throwing up some good songs for a playlist.* He needs to hold this L, not respond and move on.



 

If he's smart he'll sit down and shut the hell up but with that ego of his, I doubt it.


----------



## knasarae

According to Amber she signed nothing and received no money from Kanye.  *shrugs* Who knows if that's really true or not.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> So Kanye tweeted this
> I cleaned it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now
> I cleaned this up as well
> #KanyeAn@lPlaylist
> is trending on Twitter?








Those tweets are even more pathetic when reading them for a second time. The lies he tells.

Kanye, you brought an innocent child into your deranged tantrum, then you deservingly got dragged, so...


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> saw these
> 
> "I stay away from that area all together"
> 
> hiphopstan.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/kim-kardashian-grabs-lil-wayne-butt-3.jpg
> 
> *Ain't sayin she a hole digger*


 
 
Someone needs to tweet that picture to Kanye


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> She needs to spill, or more accurately- pour the Kanye tea like Niagara Falls. I'm sitting here waiting with my cup partially full
> 
> 
> But, am I right in thinking (sure I read it somewhere a long time ago) that she may signed away her freedom to talk about being with Krayzye in a non-disclosure agreement, no? Might have just been a rumour...



We all know how the cloud has a tendency to be hacked....
My bet: there will be a leak once again....
Nobody messes with PMK's girls and get away with it....
Ye did hurt her main asset...
And while, he is completely nuts....
He will pay...
Just ask 
Lamar, Scott, Damon, Brucie.. And the rest of them...


----------



## poopsie

tweegy said:


> Lol well that's what happens when you get dragged with truth. He probably smashed his phone thinking it would kill the tweet [emoji23]
> 
> A day later with a replacement phone, he's still hurt but trying to deflect like a embarrassed kid.
> 
> Those tweets scream he's embarrassed lol






Would you go so far as to say he's butt hurt?


----------



## redney

poopsie said:


> Would you go so far as to say he's butt hurt?


----------



## limom

poopsie said:


> Would you go so far as to say he's butt hurt?




Good one.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Would you go so far as to say he's butt hurt?



But(t) of course!
Kun-yay's  spat with WK and his sexual...ah....preferences have just made news in the UK on Sky News Week in Review...the presenters couldn't keep a straight face.
Really, himself must be spitting flames at how this has turned out for him.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> I was waiting for him and I can't wait for Kid Fury.





I LOVE Kid Fury


----------



## CentralTimeZone

gillianna said:


> Waiting to see who PMK pimps out with new naked pictures to try to distract from Kanye....  Kim's body isn't ready for them yet.



I'm actually very surprised we don't have Saint pics yet. Things aren't going well in K land right now, I'm shocked we don't have pics t distract us.


----------



## pukasonqo

hollieplus2 said:


> I'm actually very surprised we don't have Saint pics yet. Things aren't going well in K land right now, I'm shocked we don't have pics t distract us.




PMK might be on overdrive trying to get pics of kimbo's post pregnancy revenge (surgically altered) body and saint but they might be no takers, i think the market for celebabies pics has dried out


----------



## limom

She might call upon Khloe and Alex.
The part deux of khloe's DNA story.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hypothetical

'If' Amber signed a non diclosure and Kanye sues, it means she was telling # truth right? Something he took pains to deny almost 2 days later.


----------



## tweegy

poopsie said:


> Would you go so far as to say he's butt hurt?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Cause that's where his ego is


----------



## dangerouscurves

This thread gives me life in the last few days [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Just saw this on HONY's page - check out Oscar Alan's comment!


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hahahahaha


----------



## caitlin1214

Let's anal-yze why he's fiercely denying Amber's claims!


----------



## keodi

berrydiva said:


> Outing someone's sexual preference is wrong IMO. However, talking about sexual acts, to me, depends on how much someone is prudish/puritanical or sexually expressive. Amber doesn't present herself as someone shy about sex or the topic of sex. Plus, this is Kanye we're talking about...short of bringing his mom and children into it everything is fair game. Simply put he should not have mentioned her child because she was quiet the entire time Wiz and Kanye we're going back and forth on twitter.
> 
> Amber Rose isn't running for office. Not sure why she needs to present herself as a PhD candidate. She's a former stripper who started stripping to take care of her family when they became homeless, got saved out the club by Kanye and is now making the most of every opportunity that comes her way. She's not a Rhodes Scholar. Why he insist on dragging her back down every opportunity he gets says far more about him than it does her.



well said!


----------



## schadenfreude

you guys, kanye has had a crappy week. Bootyholegate almost overshadowed him getting shut down at a BBQ place. Thank god my dad was armed with the G-rated gossip, and thank god neither of us perished in mortification after I said the word "bootyhole" at the dinner table. 

http://firstwefeast.com/eat/kanye-franklin-bbq-shutdown/


----------



## White Orchid

I can't believe he's become the butt of all you bish's cruel jokes!


----------



## chloebagfreak

This hole ordeal has really wreckedhim . Read that fast


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Oh Kanye. Bless your heart.




as a Southern Belle i do so appreciate the subtle shade of a "bless your heart" 





White Orchid said:


> I can't believe he's become the butt of all you bish's cruel jokes!





chloebagfreak said:


> This hole ordeal has really wreckedhim . Read that fast






you guys are sooooo good with these!!!!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> as a Southern Belle i do so appreciate the subtle shade of a "bless your heart"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are sooooo good with these!!!!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:



Oh butt whatever do you mean? :ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

chloebagfreak said:


> This hole ordeal has really wreckedhim . Read that fast




Bwwwahahaha


----------



## White Orchid

chloebagfreak said:


> This hole ordeal has really wreckedhim . Read that fast



  So, so bad.


----------



## chloebagfreak

So glad it made you smile))
Going to sleep ....I'm Pooped!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

chloebagfreak said:


> So glad it made you smile))
> Going to sleep ....I'm Pooped!!!!



Omg, AGAIN


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm sure Kanye is in a deep....dark....place right now


----------



## clevercat

Bet Kanye thinks he got a bum deal out of this...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I bet he's head down, bottom up trying to figure a way out of this.


----------



## Queenpixie

KW be like


----------



## VickyB

clevercat said:


> Bet Kanye thinks he got a bum deal out of this...



 You guys are hilarious!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

chloebagfreak said:


> This hole ordeal has really wreckedhim . Read that fast




You!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm done....


----------



## AshTx.1

Sometimes I wonder if Amber and Blac Chyna are on the payroll.


----------



## AshTx.1

I wonder if deep down inside,  Kim is embarrassed about all this.


----------



## berrydiva

Is this supposed to be an apology? On my phone....can't paste the tweet. 

http://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/693276838320189440


----------



## Lounorada

Saw these on Instagram... (had to edit the bottom one [pun intended] for tPF) 













 '808s & Booty Aches'


----------



## Encore Hermes

Quick trip to Paris, Cheezy is holed up back in LA.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Quick trip to Paris, Cheezy is holed up back in LA.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just come out of the closet, Kanye!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> I can't believe he's become the butt of all you bish's cruel jokes!




Geez WO, no need to bum us out like that [emoji17]


----------



## Tivo

AshTx.1 said:


> I wonder if deep down inside,  Kim is embarrassed about all this.


Kim doesn't feel shame


----------



## VickyB

Queenpixie said:


> KW be like



The lady doth protest too much........


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Geez WO, no need to bum us out like that [emoji17]



Aww, soz Tweegy, I'm sorry you're so bummed.  Here,


----------



## AEGIS

AshTx.1 said:


> I wonder if deep down inside,  Kim is embarrassed about all this.



the woman who got famous off a sex tape?  and poses like this?







doubt it


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> the woman who got famous off a sex tape?  and poses like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubt it




Loooool!


----------



## dangerouscurves

AshTx.1 said:


> I wonder if deep down inside,  Kim is embarrassed about all this.




Kim is void of any feelings and facial movement.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao you guys are on fire over here!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West Apologizes For Bringing Wiz Khalifa & Amber Roses Son Into Twitter Squabble*





Kanye West has realized the  negative outcome of the recent comments he made publicly earlier this  week. After engaging in a lengthy Twitter squabble with Wiz Khalifa, the  Chi-town native, now regretfully, brought Khalifa and Amber Roses  2-year-old son, Sebastian, into the heated mix.
                              With now-deleted  tweets that read I know you mad every time you look at your child that  this girl got you for 18 years, and You wouldnt have a child if it  wasnt for me, spectators agreed that Ye crossed the line. Since then,  Khalifa has heatedly mentioned West during his concerts in South America, and Rose also shared her thoughts on Wests statements.




Listen, dont talk about my  kid. Thats all I got to say. Dont talk about my baby, she said. I  wouldnt have said anything if it was just between him and Wiz. Thats  two grown men hashing it out. I wouldve kept it cute and just minded my  business. You dont bring in my baby. Thats so corny. Thats the  second time you did it this week.
                              Now, the _Waves_ rapper regrets involving  Khalifa and Roses son in the matter, *writing on Twitter, Gods dream  Never speak on kids again all love  all blessings*








It seems as if West is looking to shift the attention back to his music,  especially after a photo surfaced of him in the studio with Kirk  Franklin, Andre 3000, French Montana, and Diddy. His seventh studio  album is slated for release on Feb. 11.












https://www.yahoo.com/music/kanye-west-apologizes-bringing-wiz-181300692.html


----------



## White Orchid

*whistles*...


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> *Kanye West Apologizes For Bringing Wiz Khalifa & Amber Roses Son Into Twitter Squabble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West has realized the  negative outcome of the recent comments he made publicly earlier this  week. After engaging in a lengthy Twitter squabble with Wiz Khalifa, the  Chi-town native, now regretfully, brought Khalifa and Amber Roses  2-year-old son, Sebastian, into the heated mix.
> With now-deleted  tweets that read I know you mad every time you look at your child that  this girl got you for 18 years, and You wouldnt have a child if it  wasnt for me, spectators agreed that Ye crossed the line. Since then,  Khalifa has heatedly mentioned West during his concerts in South America, and Rose also shared her thoughts on Wests statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, dont talk about my  kid. Thats all I got to say. Dont talk about my baby, she said. I  wouldnt have said anything if it was just between him and Wiz. Thats  two grown men hashing it out. I wouldve kept it cute and just minded my  business. You dont bring in my baby. Thats so corny. Thats the  second time you did it this week.
> Now, the _Waves_ rapper regrets involving  Khalifa and Roses son in the matter, *writing on Twitter, Gods dream  Never speak on kids again all love  all blessings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as if West is looking to shift the attention back to his music,  especially after a photo surfaced of him in the studio with Kirk  Franklin, Andre 3000, French Montana, and Diddy. His seventh studio  album is slated for release on Feb. 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/music/kanye-west-apologizes-bringing-wiz-181300692.html




That's a half-a$$ apology.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> that's a half-a$$ apology.






+1


----------



## myown

AEGIS said:


> the woman who got famous off a sex tape?  and poses like this?
> 
> 
> 
> doubt it



good one


----------



## Lounorada

I wouldn't call that an apology in any form. It sounds like another one of his ramblings, a thought out loud that he happened to tweet to millions of people.


----------



## ChanelMommy

There was no reason to bring their baby into the mix. He needs to take a seat.


----------



## AECornell

In that pic he really looks like he's into her. I've never seen him into Kim like that.


----------



## Lounorada

One minute he's nice, the next... not so much.


----------



## NicolesCloset

AECornell said:


> In that pic he really looks like he's into her. I've never seen him into Kim like that.



Agreed


----------



## Peachysweet2013

He always seems to me like he has such potential to be an amazing person and even a gentleman....if he wasn't nuts.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ye is such a Gemini....crazy as hell. 

He really could've kept that sorry a$$ 'apology'. How are you pushing forty and just now realizing that it's wrong to speak on children??? Grow up, Kanye.


----------



## CobaltBlu

there is nothing he does that doesn't irritate me.


----------



## VickyB

CobaltBlu said:


> there is nothing he does that doesn't irritate me.



So this!!!!!!! He bugs even when his mouth is shut.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ye is such a Gemini....crazy as hell.
> 
> He really could've kept that sorry a$$ 'apology'. How are you pushing forty and just now realizing that it's wrong to speak on children??? Grow up, Kanye.



Shut yo' mouth....lol. (I'm a Gemini (


----------



## Oryx816

CobaltBlu said:


> there is nothing he does that doesn't irritate me.




  I so agree.  His energy is so negative.  He exudes arrogance and contempt for others.  

I simply cannot tolerate him and I wonder how many meds Kim requires to get through a meal with him.  No wonder they don't live together.  Two highly irritating buffoons.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ye is such a Gemini....crazy as hell.
> 
> He really could've kept that sorry a$$ 'apology'. How are you pushing forty and just now realizing that it's wrong to speak on children??? Grow up, Kanye.




Girl! I'm a Gemini and I'm not crazy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeaz must have a different definition of the word apology then the rest of us do. More like Yeaz decided to drum up some free publicly for his upcoming album and realized that it backfired and he looked like a grade A dbag hurting his image even more.


----------



## pukasonqo

where is kimbo?
PS cannot take that long to heal!
was expecting some over the top, a la yeezy, announcement that the crown prince was born but they have been surpringsingly silent
fingers xssed this means they are all going to retirement, never to be seen again
but, if that happens, who is going to give us some laughs???


----------



## AECornell

Eventually Paris Hilton went away from our every day news. Maybe Kim will too. Although, Paris has some legit businesses.


----------



## Lounorada

cobaltblu said:


> there is nothing he does that doesn't irritate me.



I agree.


----------



## White Orchid

AECornell said:


> In that pic he really looks like he's into her. I've never seen him into Kim like that.


Maybe cos he prefers his rump real?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AECornell said:


> Eventually Paris Hilton went away from our every day news. Maybe Kim will too. Although, Paris has some legit businesses.



Kimbo news has decreased since her days of 2009-2012, I think those years were her peak. You don't hear as much about her as back then, I wonder if her hey day is over and if her fan base is dwindling?


----------



## clevercat

CobaltBlu said:


> there is nothing he does that doesn't irritate me.







Oryx816 said:


> I so agree.  His energy is so negative.  He exudes arrogance and contempt for others.
> 
> I simply cannot tolerate him and I wonder how many meds Kim requires to get through a meal with him.  No wonder they don't live together.  Two highly irritating buffoons.




Agree with both of you. He has no grace, no manners, nothing appealing about him at all. Buffoon about sums him up.


----------



## tweegy

Umm, I missed it where's the apology?



bag-princess said:


> *Kanye West Apologizes For Bringing Wiz Khalifa & Amber Roses Son Into Twitter Squabble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West has realized the  negative outcome of the recent comments he made publicly earlier this  week. After engaging in a lengthy Twitter squabble with Wiz Khalifa, the  Chi-town native, now regretfully, brought Khalifa and Amber Roses  2-year-old son, Sebastian, into the heated mix.
> With now-deleted  tweets that read I know you mad every time you look at your child that  this girl got you for 18 years, and You wouldnt have a child if it  wasnt for me, spectators agreed that Ye crossed the line. Since then,  Khalifa has heatedly mentioned West during his concerts in South America, and Rose also shared her thoughts on Wests statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, dont talk about my  kid. Thats all I got to say. Dont talk about my baby, she said. I  wouldnt have said anything if it was just between him and Wiz. Thats  two grown men hashing it out. I wouldve kept it cute and just minded my  business. You dont bring in my baby. Thats so corny. Thats the  second time you did it this week.
> Now, the _Waves_ rapper regrets involving  Khalifa and Roses son in the matter, *writing on Twitter, Gods dream  Never speak on kids again all love  all blessings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as if West is looking to shift the attention back to his music,  especially after a photo surfaced of him in the studio with Kirk  Franklin, Andre 3000, French Montana, and Diddy. His seventh studio  album is slated for release on Feb. 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/music/kanye-west-apologizes-bringing-wiz-181300692.html


----------



## tweegy

Watch what Kim Kardashian has to say to her future self. 
https://thescene.com/watch/glamour/glamour-cover-stars-kim-kardashian-s-letter-to-her-future-self


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo news has decreased since her days of 2009-2012, I think those years were her peak. You don't hear as much about her as back then, I wonder if her hey day is over and if her fan base is dwindling?



There was only 1 Paris though...we have a whole family of K's. Kim might be losing her popularity but there's always 4 more K's to keep each other in the news...plus kids and crazy husbands/boyfriends. I don't think they will ever go away, they'll just be cycling the K of the moment.


----------



## myown

tweegy said:


> Watch what Kim Kardashian has to say to her future self.
> https://thescene.com/watch/glamour/glamour-cover-stars-kim-kardashian-s-letter-to-her-future-self



uhm yeah because to have 100 billion followers on instagram and being "the queen of conturing" is the most important thing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Shut yo' mouth....lol. (I'm a Gemini (





dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! I'm a Gemini and I'm not crazy.







Lol, just sayin....I've personally never met a Gemini that wasn't crazy. In my experience the women tend not to be as cuckoo cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs as the men but crazy is crazy.


----------



## Jikena

What's a Gemini ? :greengrin:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Cheezy does it again

*KANYE WEST FORCES DESIGNERS TO RESCHEDULE THEIR FASHION WEEK SHOWS (AGAIN)
"This was definitely a new one for us," said Marissa Webb, who moved her show up an hour after learning that Yeezy Season 3 would be presenting at the same time.*

For a typical fashion designer, New York Fashion Week prep begins months in advance, and one of the first priorities is securing a spot on the official Fashion Calendar. Now a digital platform operated by the CFDA, which works to prevent scheduling conflicts between two shows that might draw the same editors and buyers, the Fashion Calendar lists events up to six months ahead of time. Enter Kanye West, who decided to stage an over-the-top spectacle for his latest Yeezy collection and the debut of his album "Waves" (and not tell anyone about it until a week or two prior) at 4 p.m. on the first day of New York Fashion Week. This was not great news for two labels slotted to show at the same time.
Full article in link

http://fashionista.com/2016/02/yeezy-season-3-scheduling-conflict


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol, just sayin....I've personally never met a Gemini that wasn't crazy. In my experience the women tend not to be as cuckoo cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs as the men but crazy is crazy.




Naomi Campbell, Kanye and Kim really do give us bad names. SMGDH.


----------



## bag-mania

^Google "why are Geminis so crazy?" and look at all the stuff that comes up. They are notorious among the zodiac.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> ^Google "why are Geminis so crazy?" and look at all the stuff that comes up. They are notorious among the zodiac.



No kidding.
Gemini men are NUTS!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Astrology is a pseudo-science. Come on.....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Naomi Campbell, Kanye and Kim really do give us bad names. SMGDH.



Kim isn't a Gemini though...


----------



## Jikena

dangerouscurves said:


> astrology is a pseudo-science. Come on.....



+1


----------



## labelwhore04

Its funny how seriously people take astrology.


----------



## gillianna

Kanye has his 3rd fashion show.  So what can we expect?  How many times can homeless Amish Spanx  inspired designs and ripped old clothes from the throw away bin in back of the thrift store be shown?    Any guesses on what his genius will show.  Maybe a new line of Clothing with the butt being the focal point&#128512;


----------



## redney

Why does he continue to "merit" the opportunity to have a show at NYFW?


----------



## bag-princess

gillianna said:


> Kanye has his 3rd fashion show.  So what can we expect?  How many times can homeless Amish Spanx  inspired designs and ripped old clothes from the throw away bin in back of the thrift store be shown?    Any guesses on what his genius will show. * Maybe a new line of Clothing with the butt being the focal point*&#55357;&#56832;




inspired by kim and her silicone filled massive behind no doubt!





labelwhore04 said:


> Its funny how seriously people take astrology.




i don't follow astrology - as in consulting my horoscope every morning then planning my accordingly - but when it comes to being a Leo whenever i read something it is spot on about me!   and my son is my mini me!  is a all Leo and everything we are.


----------



## lizmil

Why do people continue to attend this idiot's shows? (rhetorical question)


----------



## Lounorada

I SMH at how the fashion industry dances to the tune of Kanye the Krazy. 

So I'm guessing the NYFW schedules were made and ready to roll, then Kanye comes along and picks whatever day and time that he wants meaning any other designer who has already scheduled their show for that date/time have to change because they will lose important attendees and publicity...? 
That is disgraceful and incredibly unfair behaviour. He should have to take whatever date/time is left available, if you arrive late to the table you don't get first choice, you should get whatever crumbs are left


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> Kanye has his 3rd fashion show.  So what can we expect?  How many times can homeless Amish Spanx  inspired designs and ripped old clothes from the throw away bin in back of the thrift store be shown?    Any guesses on what his genius will show.  Maybe a new line of Clothing with the butt being the focal point&#65533;&#65533;


 

Your post reminded me of this meme... 







You and me both, Jay... :lolots:


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Why does he continue to "merit" the opportunity to have a show at NYFW?




i am asking the same question plus, again, NYFW is stroking his ego by moving things around to suit him when he should be the one kounting his lucky stars that there are bigger wankers than him willing to give him a spot


----------



## YSoLovely

gillianna said:


> Kanye has his 3rd fashion show.  So what can we expect?  How many times can homeless Amish Spanx  inspired designs and ripped old clothes from the throw away bin in back of the thrift store be shown?    Any guesses on what his genius will show.  Maybe a new line of Clothing with the butt being the focal point&#128512;




I'm guessing he'll put his spin on Refugee Couture this time around...


----------



## Avril

Lounorada said:


> Your post reminded me of this meme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, Jay... :lolots:



Ha ha ha!!!! This is gold :lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I SMH at how the fashion industry dances to the tune of Kanye the Krazy.
> 
> So I'm guessing the NYFW schedules were made and ready to roll, then Kanye comes along and picks whatever day and time that he wants meaning any other designer who has already scheduled their show for that date/time have to change because they will lose important attendees and publicity...?
> *That is disgraceful and incredibly unfair behaviour. He should have to take whatever date/time is left available, if you arrive late to the table you don't get first choice, you should get whatever crumbs are left*






ITA!!!!   but if someone tried to step into the rap game and do what he call them all out of their name!  he has as much fashion sense as he does common sense!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-mania

It's all about getting media attention. If no one writes about them, those other designers could be put out of business. Even though Kanye's designs are absolute crap he will still get people lining up in droves to see them. The lesser-known but much better designers know that if they want any critics and reporters to show up to see their offerings they better avoid competing with Kanye.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stick to shoes, Ye...it's seems to be the only thing working for you at the moment. Leave this fashion sh*t alone.


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-mania said:


> It's all about getting media attention. If no one writes about them, those other designers could be put out of business. Even though Kanye's designs are absolute crap he will still get people lining up in droves to see them. *The lesser-known but much better designers know that if they want any critics and reporters to show up to see their offerings they better avoid competing with Kanye.*




And that's a damn shame. The buyers, editors, bloggers etc, should prioritize actualy designers over Yeezington every damn day of the week, but of course they're trying to get clicks and coverage, too, therefore they'll go with the show that will have celebs and Ms Wintour in attendance.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Your post reminded me of this meme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, Jay... :lolots:








lawd!!!   i have never seen this before - his face is killing it!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Oryx816

bag-mania said:


> It's all about getting media attention. If no one writes about them, those other designers could be put out of business. Even though Kanye's designs are absolute crap he will still get people lining up in droves to see them. The lesser-known but much better designers know that if they want any critics and reporters to show up to see their offerings they better avoid competing with Kanye.




Proving once again that the world is not a meritocracy.....


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> It's all about getting media attention. If no one writes about them, those other designers could be put out of business. Even though Kanye's designs are absolute crap he will still get people lining up in droves to see them. The lesser-known but much better designers know that if they want any critics and reporters to show up to see their offerings they better avoid competing with Kanye.




Yep, this is the truth... and it is a damn shame that this is the ridiculous behaviour that goes on.
I hope dancing to the tune of Kanye the Krazy (incapable designer of 'fashion'), entertaining his delusions and narcissism will come back and bite them all on the a$$ some day soon, especially Anna Wintour.


----------



## pukasonqo

wonder if his muse will debut her new face/body in his catwalk
and kendull is no stoopid, she hasn't grace yeezy's fashion mental wanks in fashion weeks
maybe, just to piss me off, he got a real designer to do his work


----------



## VickyB

gillianna said:


> Kanye has his 3rd fashion show.  So what can we expect?  How many times can homeless Amish Spanx  inspired designs and ripped old clothes from the throw away bin in back of the thrift store be shown?    Any guesses on what his genius will show.  Maybe a new line of Clothing with the butt being the focal point&#128512;



Who is underwriting this crap? He can't possibly be funding this foolishness w/ his own cash.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Your post reminded me of this meme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, Jay... :lolots:



This pic never gets old!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aaah now we know why we haven't seen Kimbo's new body yet. She's saving the big reveal for Yeaz's fashion show to help draw in buzz. I wonder what hideous nude colored body stocking she'll be wearing? And what color coat to cover her from the back end? So many things to look forward too for fashion week! 

I feel bad for the real designers who have to change their shows after putting in months of work for fashion week. WTF are they even allowing him to do this yet again? Yeaz we don't need another season of nude hobo clothes and stockings.


----------



## White Orchid

So there are latest pix of Kim in the daily fail and of course I had to read the comments.  Kim Hunter had me chuckling.

Poor, poor Kanye, he's never gonna live "finger gate" down :greengrin:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> Your post reminded me of this meme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, Jay... :lolots:





That was exactly my expression when I saw it, too!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hmmmmm


----------



## Oryx816

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3260038
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm




And here I thought she was at least smart enough to stay in her lane, but no....


----------



## AECornell

Amber posted the same pic... I don't get it


----------



## pukasonqo

AECornell said:


> Amber posted the same pic... I don't get it




neither do i
ladies you might have to explain it to us, diagrams accepted


----------



## YSoLovely

wtf!?!?!


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3260038
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm



Fingers bishes unite?


----------



## Lounorada

Very suspicious...


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Fingers bishes unite?


----------



## Stansy

limom said:


> fingers bishes unite?


 
:d


----------



## AECornell

I looked at the comments on both pics and no one knows what's going on. Everyone is confused.


----------



## White Orchid

I thought it was Photoshopped *shrugs*


----------



## tweegy

limom said:


> Fingers bishes unite?



Or exchange of tips? Hence the 'tea anyone' caption


----------



## AECornell

It's like two communist leaders got together and everyone is waiting for bomb to drop. There's got to be SOMETHING going on, they're just hanging out.

I thought Amber was good friends with Blac Chyna. Didn't she have a falling out with Kim and now that she's "dating" Rob that can't be good. So are Amber and Blac not friends anymore? And didn't Amber trash Kim and she had it out with Khloe?

Why do I know all that?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I thought it was Photoshopped *shrugs*



That my first thought too. Looks like they were copied and pasted into the same pic...


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Fingers bishes unite?




I think I threw up a little.


----------



## tweegy

Also- to me it looks like they have on the same earrings....


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ok, just my guess, but Kanye is probably doing some damage control there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

PMK has ALLLLL these bishes on the payroll..Shizz is dying down = time to create some controversy.

I see you stashing those bills Amber and Blac Chyna.

These people have cash registers for souls. Sell out their dying Granny for a bit of fame and a dollop of dollars. 

*SMMFH*


KA-CHING!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

AECornell said:


> It's like two communist leaders got together and everyone is waiting for bomb to drop. There's got to be SOMETHING going on, they're just hanging out.
> 
> I thought Amber was good friends with Blac Chyna. Didn't she have a falling out with Kim and now that she's "dating" Rob that can't be good. So are Amber and Blac not friends anymore? And didn't Amber trash Kim and she had it out with Khloe?
> 
> Why do I know all that?




Chyna was there as well (Per her snapchat)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This is probably to take the heat off Kanye and get his record sales up


----------



## lizmil

Glitterandstuds said:


> This is probably to take the heat off Kanye and get his record sales up



Yep, create interest and controversy, doesn't matter what the public says about you as long as they send you their money!


----------



## berrydiva

Kim at a strip club with Chyna and Amber is funny. All that pic looks like is one person who doesn't care and one beard trying desperately to cover up for her husband and her sham marriage. 

Well at least it stops people from talking about Khloe's terrible twerk video from yesterday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Well at least it stops people from talking about Khloe's terrible twerk video from yesterday.



 twerking without a moving butt, how dreadful


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> twerking without a moving butt, how dreadful




Not that we need more proof that it's fake but i felt embarrassed for her.


----------



## bag-mania

*Secret Meeting to Squash Beef*

*Kim Kardashian* and *Amber Rose* had a secret meeting Monday to bury the hatchet in the *Wiz*/Amber/*Kanye* feud ... TMZ has learned. Both Kim and Amber posted this pic on their respective social media  accounts early Tuesday morning, showing their newly-formed alliance. As  we reported, the war started when Wiz called out Kanye over his new  album and Kanye then went off denigrating Amber --* calling her a stripper* and even dragging her son into the beef.

Our Amber sources say Kim called her Monday afternoon and asked to meet at *Kris Jenner*'s  house early that evening. Amber accepted the invite, and the 2 hashed  things out. We're told after a long conversation they're both good with  each other.

Later Monday night* Blac Chyna*  hosted a party at Ace of Diamonds in West Hollywood and Amber was right  by her side. You may recall Blac Chyna and Amber had beef after Chyna  was a no show at Amber's **** walk, choosing to be with Future instead.

Now Chyna's with *Rob Kardashian* and *got her Future tattoo removed* Monday.  

Ugh.  

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/02/kim-k...hoto-blac-chyna-rob-kardashian/#ixzz3z1U4xrsz


​


----------



## bag-mania

Question: Why do the women have to get together and make peace when it was the guys who caused it all?


----------



## redney

At PMK's house, hmmm.


----------



## limom

Divorce announcement before the end of the year..


----------



## AECornell

Technically if Kim and Kanye did IVF then they really never needed to have sex, so it's quite possible they never have. And that way he doesn't have to touch an icky vagina and can be with his boyfriend.

Also, it's not a secret if they post pictures online. I would never meet with my SOs ex, especially with the relationship they had and the way Amber was towards Kim and her whole family. What's the point.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The key sentence in that article is "At Kris Jenners house" Mama has her hand in ALL OF THIS! This family is so sad, they will scrape the gutters just to stay relevant.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Double post


----------



## NicolesCloset

AECornell said:


> Technically if Kim and Kanye did IVF then they really never needed to have sex, so it's quite possible they never have. And that way he doesn't have to touch an icky vagina and can be with his boyfriend.
> 
> Also, it's not a secret if they post pictures online. I would never meet with my SOs ex, especially with the relationship they had and the way Amber was towards Kim and her whole family. What's the point.



Exactly, I don't think it was a nice meeting. I think it was more of a talk. Kanye, May not even want this


----------



## bag-mania

Glitterandstuds said:


> The key sentence in that article is "At Kris Jenners house" Mama has her hand in ALL OF THIS! This family is so sad, they will scrape the gutters just to stay relevant.



Doesn't Kim still live there? I know she and Kanye owned that mansion that never seemed to get finished, but I didn't think she ever moved into it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-mania said:


> Doesn't Kim still live there? I know she and Kanye owned that mansion that never seemed to get finished, but I didn't think she ever moved into it.




Oh you're right, she's a rich GROWN woman with a husband and 2 kids but still lives at home. I'm sure Kris was there though


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Glitterandstuds said:


> Oh you're right, she's a rich GROWN woman with a husband and 2 kids but still lives at home. I'm sure Kris was there though



If I was in Amber's position and wasn't on the payroll I would have asked to meet in a neutral location. The fact that none of these people have (Amber, Rob, China) just proves to me that this is all calculated.


----------



## bag-mania

^It's calculated in the sense that the whole thing is public relations damage control. Kris was smart about it.

Nothing  makes the gossip media lose interest in a story quicker than a bunch of  celebrities making nice together. Boring! The paps are already off sniffing for fresher blood.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute.


----------



## tayalese

OK so gossip/tea aside... I MUST know what sunglasses she is wearing??!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Question: Why do the women have to get together and make peace when it was the guys who caused it all?


All I could think of is that Kanye is a messy bish who likes to keep Amber's name in his mouth even though he has a wife or Kim wants to do damage control since Kanye has slowly been getting dragged out that closet for the past few years. 



limom said:


> Divorce announcement before the end of the year..


Agreed



AECornell said:


> Technically if Kim and Kanye did IVF then they really never needed to have sex, so it's quite possible they never have. And that way he doesn't have to touch an icky vagina and can be with his boyfriend.
> 
> Also, it's not a secret if they post pictures online. I would never meet with my SOs ex, especially with the relationship they had and the way Amber was towards Kim and her whole family. What's the point.


I still can't believe they had sex...




BagOuttaHell said:


> Cute.


 I just laughed so hard at this...sums it all up concisely.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you guys are really mean!  Kim already told the world her and Kanye have sex AT LEAST 500 times a day!!!!!


----------



## Queenpixie

Kim wanted to settle the beef so Amber wouldn't spill anymore tea lol


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> you guys are really mean!  Kim already told the world her and Kanye have sex AT LEAST 500 times a day!!!!!



Yeh, and thanks to Amber we know what kind..


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Yeh, and thanks to Amber we know what kind..


----------



## bag-mania

Neither of them look particularly happy in that photo. Speaking of which, the image was really overworked in Photoshop. The faces have been smoothed and softened until they almost look like mannequins. That's to be expected of course, but this photo was supposed to be a candid selfie. The leather on the jacket has more pores than those two and you know that's not really the case.


----------



## limom

tweegy said:


> Yeh, and thanks to Amber we know what kind..





DC-Cutie said:


> you guys are really mean!  Kim already told the world her and Kanye have sex AT LEAST 500 times a day!!!!!



Fingers plays don't count.:okay:


----------



## michie

bag-mania said:


> Neither of them look particularly happy in that photo. Speaking of which, the image was really overworked in Photoshop. The faces have been smoothed and softened until they almost look like mannequins. That's to be expected of course, but this photo was supposed to be a candid selfie. The leather on the jacket has more pores than those two and you know that's not really the case.



And they couldn't even straighten Amber's lipstick? Shame. 

OAN: Is she about to turn on Kunyay?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Neither of them look particularly happy in that photo. Speaking of which, the image was really overworked in Photoshop. The faces have been smoothed and softened until they almost look like mannequins. That's to be expected of course, but this photo was supposed to be a candid selfie. The leather on the jacket has more pores than those two and you know that's not really the case.



It's the filters...it was posted while they were at AOD. They both used different filters on their photos...both look different in each other's posted photo. No one had candids anymore....my cousin took a selfie with both of us last weekend and took 25 mins before she actually posted it to IG - I watched in amazement as she went through 3 different photo filtering apps to get it just right.


----------



## deltalady

My guess was the meeting was called to neutralize Amber from revealing anymore tea on Kanye. Amber knows the real deal and can probably ruin him, should she decide to keep spilling...


----------



## AECornell

I'm guessing they met at "Kris' house" aka Kim's house so they could give her a big fat check and a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## redney

Amber needs to find someone else who will give her a bigger check to spill all the tea.


----------



## legaldiva

Somethings not right here and I bet it's bad blood between Kim & Kanye


----------



## DC-Cutie

legaldiva said:


> Somethings not right here and I bet it's bad blood between Kim & Kanye



but but.... she's his favorite bish!  you can't have bad blood with your fav


----------



## Stansy

Are we sure it is a recent pic (based on Kim's nose?) and not some Throwback-Throwup-Tuesday pic?


----------



## limom

Is Cannon still managing Amber?
Team muvas


----------



## bag-mania

Stansy said:


> Are we sure it is a recent pic (based on Kim's nose?) and not some Throwback-Throwup-Tuesday pic?



That's why I thought there was some Photoshop magic going on. But who knows?


----------



## bag-mania

On another note, who is stupid enough to pay good money to see Kanye's album premiere stream at the movie theater?

Oh, and he's calling it a gospel album! 



> *Kanye West Details 'Waves' Album Premiere Locations*
> 
> Kanye West has announced the worldwide screening locations for his Waves album premiere. The rapper will debut his seventh LP February 11th at Madison Square Garden, with the event streamed at theaters in over 20 countries. Tickets details are available at West's official website.
> 
> West tweeted the ticket link and a poster for the event, writing, "SEASON 3 / WAVES / MADISON SQUARE GARDEN / INTERNATIONAL CINEMAS." Yeezy Season 1 and 2, both showcases for West's fashion line, were streamed in theaters and debuted new music: The first included the premiere of "Wolves" (featuring Sia and Vic Mensa) and the second featured "Fade" (featuring Ty Dolla $ign and Post Malone).
> 
> Season 3 tickets are available for 25 countries, though not in the U.S. as of this writing. The event will feature a performance from Italian artist Vanessa Beecroft, who collaborated with the rapper on his first two Yeezy Season events.
> 
> West will release Waves on February 11th, the day of the premiere event. He detailed the track list last week on Twitter, with the titles scribbled on a notepad. "So happy to be finished with the best album of all time," he boasted. Previously released tracks include "Wolves," "Fade," "Real Friends" and the Kendrick Lamar-assisted "No More Parties in L.A."
> 
> As days pass, the notepad continues to swell with signatures  including A$AP Rocky, Chance the Rapper and Earl Sweatshirt  suggesting possible collaborators on the new LP. West has also been photographed in the recording studio with Outkast's André 3000 and 2 Chainz, among others. "This album is actually a gospel album," West recently tweeted.
> 
> Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...bum-premiere-locations-20160201#ixzz3z25iLk5n


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> Are we sure it is a recent pic (based on Kim's nose?) and not some Throwback-Throwup-Tuesday pic?



Nope, it was posted last night. Chyna had an appearance and Amber was there with her. Chyna put up a snapchat too. This mess is too funny to me. Kanye doesn't want to be forever known as #fingersintheb**tya$$b*tch


----------



## lanasyogamama

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3260170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so gossip/tea aside... I MUST know what sunglasses she is wearing??!!!!



I don't know for sure, but on that podcast she was on she mentioned she has a line of sunglasses, so I bet it's from that.  Maybe try her website?

Also, on the podcast, she said that Kanye was a clown.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Nope, it was posted last night. Chyna had an appearance and Amber was there with her. Chyna put up a snapchat too. This mess is too funny to me. Kanye doesn't want to be forever known as #fingersintheb**tya$$b*tch



 Or maybe he does....


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Nope, it was posted last night. Chyna had an appearance and Amber was there with her. Chyna put up a snapchat too. This mess is too funny to me. Kanye doesn't want to be forever known as #fingersintheb**tya$$b*tch



FITBAB gave him fresh free publicity.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> On another note, who is stupid enough to pay good money to see Kanye's album premiere stream at the movie theater?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and he's calling it a gospel album!




whenever i think of yeezy's singing i get a replay of that awful live rendition of "bohemian rhapsody" that was doing the rounds on youtube
clearly i am out of touch with music and cannot recognise yeezy for the genius he is
mea culpa and all of that....


----------



## limom

From the celeb style:
It is supposed to be recent....


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> Kim wanted to settle the beef so Amber wouldn't spill anymore tea lol



Exactly. Her spilling the tea only messes with their [del]faux[/del]marriage and the fact that Kim is married to a closeted gay man.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Yeh, and thanks to Amber we know what kind..






limom said:


> Divorce announcement before the end of the year..


Agreed. Maybe even sooner than we'd think...


----------



## limom

18 years, 18 years....


----------



## Stansy

limom said:


> From the celeb style:
> It is supposed to be recent....



What the......


----------



## knasarae

limom said:


> Is Cannon still managing Amber?
> Team muvas



Her booking email in her bio is an Ncredible.com address so I would say yes.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> From the celeb style:
> It is supposed to be recent....


 
A cheap looking baseball cap, short leggings, a fur coat and Tom Ford heels...? She looks a damn mess 

Oh, and will she just put her arms IN THE SLEEVES OF THE COAT for once!! ullhair: It looks ridiculous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stunts and shows *yawn* I'm over it.


----------



## redney

She's gonna be wearing long coats that cover her fake overinjected butt for the rest of her life. Or at least until Yeezy is out of the picture and isn't able to tell her what to wear everyday.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> A cheap looking baseball cap, short leggings, a fur coat and Tom Ford heels...? She looks a damn mess
> 
> Oh, and will she just put her arms IN THE SLEEVES OF THE COAT for once!! ullhair: It looks ridiculous.



She don't fit in these sleeves!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

AECornell said:


> I'm guessing they met at "Kris' house" aka Kim's house so they could give her a big fat check and a non-disclosure agreement.



+1 big check and lengthy nondisclosure. Maybe dangled an E series. 
#Fingerswasalive

Dermatologist 










Celebitchy


----------



## White Orchid

Correction - "dentist". 



Encore Hermes said:


> +1 big check and lengthy nondisclosure. Maybe dangled an E series.
> #Fingerswasalive
> 
> Dermatologist
> celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/FFN_MUG_Kardashian_Kim_EXC_020116_51960862.jpg
> celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/FFN_MUG_Kardashian_Kim_EXC_020116_51960863.jpg
> 
> Celebitchy


----------



## White Orchid

I just noticed how thick Kim's fingers are.  You'd think Kanye would be...err...never mind  :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> She don't fit in these sleeves!!!!


 
That hasn't stopped her in the past. 10 times out of 10 she's wearing something too small


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> +1 big check and lengthy nondisclosure. Maybe dangled an E series.
> #Fingerswasalive
> 
> Dermatologist
> celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/FFN_MUG_Kardashian_Kim_EXC_020116_51960862.jpg
> celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/FFN_MUG_Kardashian_Kim_EXC_020116_51960863.jpg
> 
> Celebitchy


 
She looks like she's playing an imaginary flute in the 2nd picture


----------



## morgan20

Oh no Kim you are looking like MJ in his final days


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> Oh no Kim you are looking like MJ in his final days



Maybe they should've got her to play MJ in that movie instead of Joseph Fiennes


----------



## AECornell

Well her skin looks nice...

But why does her chin in the front look so low. Either it's never done that or I've never noticed. Like she's got extra fat hanging under her chin bone, but the rest of her neck is tight.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Maybe they should've got her to play MJ in that movie instead of Joseph Fiennes


----------



## Freckles1

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed how thick Kim's fingers are.  You'd think Kanye would be...err...never mind  :ninja:




I die. Maybe Amber and Kim met so Amber could teach Kim how to use those fingers.....


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> +1 big check and lengthy nondisclosure. Maybe dangled an E series.
> #Fingerswasalive
> 
> Dermatologist
> celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/FFN_MUG_Kardashian_Kim_EXC_020116_51960862.jpg
> celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/FFN_MUG_Kardashian_Kim_EXC_020116_51960863.jpg
> 
> Celebitchy



Wuuuut what's going on with her face, she looks like she's 50 yo in those pics.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye _really_ doesn't want anything distracting attention from his upcoming album launch.


> *Kanye West* now has peace on all fronts after hashing things out with *Wiz Khalifa*.
> Kanye says he and Wiz chatted on Monday and it was a "Great convo."  He didn't reveal much more about their discussion ... other than to say  it was "All positive."
> 
> We've learned the peace summit was two-pronged. Our sources tell us  Wiz and 'Ye's convo went down Monday morning -- and a few hours later *Kim Kardashian* and *Amber Rose* spoke to each other ... then decided to have *their meeting at Kris Jenner's house*.
> 
> Ever since *their feud exploded on Twitter* last week ... Wiz has been *blasting Yeezy* almost every night during his South American tour. Kanye's white flag tweet makes it sound like that should be all over now.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/02/kanye-wiz-khalifa-peace-treaty-make-up/#ixzz3z339f7LU
> ​




​


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this article on the DailyFail...
Kim/PMK try so damn hard, it's hilarious 




> *Kanye's a lucky man! Kim Kardashian shares saucy Valentine's gift guide containing whips, handcuffs, stripper pole... and a $10,000 bottle of champagne*
> 
> Kanye West's bedroom secrets have been a hot topic following THAT explicit tweet from his ex Amber Rose.
> But now his wife Kim Kardashian has given her own insight into how the pair keep their private life spicy with her list of Valentine's Day gifts which she released on Tuesday.
> The 35-year-old took to her website to share a saucy gift list for Behind Closed Doors, which included such items as a riding crop, a stripper pole, and handcuffs.
> 
> 
> The website header was filled with sexy shots of the new mom, showing off her famously full derriere and ample cleavage.
> The Valentine's guide, with over 15 items, suggested steamy gifts ranging in price from as low as $5 all the way up to $10,000.
> 
> The list began with a red, silk blindfold by Intima, priced quite shamelessly at $69. Kim had previously documented using a blindfold on her rapper husband as she took him to his surprise 38th birthday.
> Turning her attention toward her world-famous figure, Kim recommended Booty Parlor Melt Chocolate body Fondue ($18), Lelo Flickering Touch Massage Candle ($35), and Valentino Body Oil ($46).
> 
> 
> A few of the more budget-friendly items the reality star suggested include a book of steamy coupons ($5), edible underwear (It's Sugar Candy Edible G-String, $10), a sexy board game (Let's F**k The XXX Board Game, $10), handcuffs (Désir Métallique Metallic Mesh Handcuffs, $11), and bubble bath (Philosophy Unconditional Love Bubble Bath, $25).
> However, the Keeping Up with the Kardashians star didn't completely forget her expensive tastes for the list.
> The mother-of-two also recommended rose petals for $86 (Global Rose 2400 Rose Petals), $145 sheets (Ralph Lauren 624 Sateen Flat Sheets in Duchess Lavender), and even a $10,000 bottle of champagne (Armand de Brignac Brut Rose Champagne).
> 
> Taking it up a notch, for when you really want to heat things up, Kim also suggested a Fifty Shades of Grey Sweet Sting Riding Crop ($35), a Lovelife Share Couple's Ring Vibe ($59), an Iroha Yuki ($100), and finally, a Spinning Static Dancing Stripper Pole ($129).
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fs-10-000-bottle-champagne.html#ixzz3z35H2fBG


----------



## redney

They try *so* hard.


----------



## Encore Hermes

fishsticks

[Blind Gossip] 

While this couple normally loves feuds and drama, there is one topic around which they do NOT want drama: his sexuality!

Yes, they both know hes gay. However, his music genre is not receptive to gay artists, so he has to promote himself as strictly heterosexual.

While he always seems to be in a state of irritation, the gay rumors bother him more than any others. They need to tank those pesky rumors right now, and are fishing around for options.* They will offer to partner with enemies on future projects; counter with rumors designed to convince you that he is straight; and even pay people off if they have to.*

Anything as long as you stop saying that he is gay!

Similar: The Big Fish

Musician:

[Optional] What will they do to convince you that he is straight?

http://blindgossip.com/?p=76390#more-76390


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> Saw this article on the DailyFail...
> 
> 
> Kim/PMK try so damn hard, it's hilarious



Seriously. I don't know who Kim is going to use all that stuff on, but it sure as hell won't be Kanye.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> fishsticks
> 
> [Blind Gossip]
> 
> While this couple normally loves feuds and drama, there is one topic around which they do NOT want drama: his sexuality!
> 
> Yes, they both know hes gay. However, his music genre is not receptive to gay artists, so he has to promote himself as strictly heterosexual.
> 
> While he always seems to be in a state of irritation, the gay rumors bother him more than any others. They need to tank those pesky rumors right now, and are fishing around for options.* They will offer to partner with enemies on future projects; counter with rumors designed to convince you that he is straight; and even pay people off if they have to.*
> 
> Anything as long as you stop saying that he is gay!
> 
> Similar: The Big Fish
> 
> Musician:
> 
> [Optional] What will they do to convince you that he is straight?
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=76390#more-76390


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, the gay rumors really do bother him the most....it's the one thing that he really can't seem to deal with over the years.


----------



## clevercat

Lounorada said:


> Saw this article on the DailyFail...
> Kim/PMK try so damn hard, it's hilarious




Why spend all that money when he'd be perfectly happy with an Iced Finger or two...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Saw this article on the DailyFail...
> Kim/PMK try so damn hard, it's hilarious




What kind of champagne that costs 10.000$? For that price it better be able to give you a good finger!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Saw this article on the DailyFail...
> Kim/PMK try so damn hard, it's hilarious



Current top response. 


*XXXxXxXx, Milky way, United Kingdom, less than a minute ago

Wrong gift.Best gift for him would be a one way ticket to Paris to Richardos warm embrace and warm embrace.But in the meantime Kim, grease your finger up....*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fs-10-000-bottle-champagne.html#ixzz3z3IOFtBd


----------



## Freckles1

Gross they are just gross. To be honest, she really doesn't have any sexuality for trying as hard as she does.....


----------



## Laila619

She ended her marrige to a reasonably good-looking, tall, relatively successful basketball player who actually wanted to live with her for a gay guy. Great move, Kim!


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> She looks like she's playing an imaginary flute in the 2nd picture




Warming up her fingers...


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> Warming up her fingers...



 this will never get old! Thanks, Amber!


----------



## berrydiva

Laila619 said:


> She ended her marrige to a reasonably good-looking, tall, relatively successful basketball player who actually wanted to live with her for a gay guy. Great move, Kim!



That wasn't real either.  Lol.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Warming up her fingers...


 


But, maybe Kanye prefers cold fingers... :ninja:











:lolots:


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> But, maybe Kanye prefers cold fingers... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Lol!  Are you saying he prefers them frigid or rigid?

:ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Current top response.
> 
> 
> *XXXxXxXx, Milky way, United Kingdom, less than a minute ago*
> 
> *Wrong gift.Best gift for him would be a one way ticket to Paris to Richardos warm embrace and warm embrace.But in the meantime Kim, grease your finger up....*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fs-10-000-bottle-champagne.html#ixzz3z3IOFtBd


 

Another few...


*'When all the dude wanted was some more butt ticklers!'*


*'she on strip pole, like pork on a spit'*


*'No need to waste money when you got a perfectly good finger there kimmy lol'*


And the best comment:


*'Or if you're on a budget, you could just stick a bow on your finger. #justsaying'*


 The comments section- always the best part!


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  Are you saying he prefers them frigid or rigid?
> 
> :ninja:




Ask Riccardo...


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BadAzzBish

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3260553
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



:dead:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3260553
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## qudz104

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3260170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so gossip/tea aside... I MUST know what sunglasses she is wearing??!!!!




She has her own sunnies line so it could be from that.




Laila619 said:


> She ended her marrige to a reasonably good-looking, tall, relatively successful basketball player who actually wanted to live with her for a gay guy. Great move, Kim!




Who didn't make her change her dressing style either.


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3260553
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Lawwwwwd!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

qudz104 said:


> She has her own sunnies line so it could be from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who didn't make her change her dressing style either.




I thought she actually dressed well when she was with Humphries! Lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3260553
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





We have a winner


----------



## qudz104

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I thought she actually dressed well when she was with Humphries! Lol




Yeah that was what I meant, her personal style was nice and kris didn't make her wear his own fantasies of I'll fitted couture the way Kanye does. Kris was ok with her doing her thing, which was the HL dresses and whatnot, bright flattering colors etc. I bet she misses that.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hahahahaha Internet has no chill! He will never live this down. The new hashtag is #fingerinthebootysquad


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> Seriously. I don't know who Kim is going to use all that stuff on, but it sure as hell won't be Kanye.



Kanye will use all of it just not with Kimbo 







limom said:


> Divorce announcement before the end of the year..




I'm not even convinced that they're even legally married. But I can forsee a "split" by the end of the year.








bag-mania said:


> Neither of them look particularly happy in that photo. Speaking of which, the image was really overworked in Photoshop. The faces have been smoothed and softened until they almost look like mannequins. That's to be expected of course, but this photo was supposed to be a candid selfie. The leather on the jacket has more pores than those two and you know that's not really the case.



They really don't look happy in the picture it looks very forced/faked. I know that Kimbo really can't do happy any more with that much plastic surgery but Amber still can. Kimbo is really starting to morph into  JLo look alike.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3260553
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] he can't kill it. He just can't. Now he's really the buttjoke of errrrone.


----------



## knasarae

Honestly, I've thought this long before Kanye came into the picture...

Kim comes across to me as someone who likes to be desired sexually, but isn't a very sexual person herself, if that makes sense.


----------



## dangerouscurves

knasarae said:


> Honestly, I've thought this long before Kanye came into the picture...
> 
> Kim comes across to me as someone who likes to be desired sexually, but isn't a very sexual person herself, if that makes sense.




Yep. I know what you mean. I know a couple of people like that.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Honestly, I've thought this long before Kanye came into the picture...
> 
> Kim comes across to me as someone who likes to be desired sexually, but isn't a very sexual person herself, if that makes sense.



Makes perfect sense. I've always felt the same about her as well. Her comfort zone is being objectified.


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> i'm not even convinced that they're even legally married. But i can forsee a "split" by the end of the year.


+1


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> Honestly, I've thought this long before Kanye came into the picture...
> 
> Kim comes across to me as someone who likes to be desired sexually, but isn't a very sexual person herself, if that makes sense.



Agreed.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

knasarae said:


> Honestly, I've thought this long before Kanye came into the picture...
> 
> Kim comes across to me as someone who likes to be desired sexually, but isn't a very sexual person herself, if that makes sense.



I've always gotten that vibe from her. She wants to be physically desired and told she's sexy (as the constant nudity shows) but she herself seems completely asexual to me. Like I can't imagine her being passionate.


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I've always gotten that vibe from her. She wants to be physically desired and told she's sexy (as the constant nudity shows) but she herself seems completely asexual to me. Like I can't imagine her being passionate.


 and I think her extreme lack of self-esteem and confidence is a major factor in all of that.


----------



## Katel

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] he can't kill it. He just can't. Now he's really the buttjoke of errrrone.





:giggles: :giggles: :giggles:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katel said:


> :giggles:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

That cake.....lmaooooo!


----------



## bag-mania

After declaring his new  album to be the "best album of all time" yesterday, today he's saying it  is "ONE of the greatest albums not the greatest". Thanks for clarifying  Kanye!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-mania said:


> After declaring his new  album to be the "best album of all time" yesterday, today he's saying it  is "ONE of the greatest albums not the greatest". Thanks for clarifying  Kanye!



He may still need to downgrade it to "one of many albums released in a great year"


----------



## lil_fashionista

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He may still need to downgrade it to "one of many albums released in a great year"


He might need to further downgrade that to "a regrettable album released in a year I'd like to forget"


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He may still need to downgrade it to "one of many albums released in a great year"







lil_fashionista said:


> He might need to further downgrade that to "a regrettable album released in a year I'd like to forget"




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I've always gotten that vibe from her. She wants to be physically desired and told she's sexy (as the constant nudity shows) but she herself seems completely asexual to me. Like I can't imagine her being passionate.



I get the same vibe. She seems really uptight and non-sexual.


----------



## bag-mania

labelwhore04 said:


> I get the same vibe. She seems really uptight and non-sexual.



She may have been sexual at one time but I suspect she's long over it now, two failed marriages and working on a third, sham, marriage. I'd love to see the prenup she and Kanye have.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Actually, to me she seems like she "fakes" passion and sexuality with partners.  I remember a scene from early KUWTK when the family is sitting down to dinner and she is in the next room, straddling Reggie Bush and swinging her hair around, "girl in White Snake video" style.  It looked forced and like she was thinking "he must want this, I'm gonna be sexy for him".  He looked embarrassed.


----------



## Encore Hermes

It isn't emotional, Sex= Business. I think the girls were taught that. One reason imo Rob is having a hard time, he couldn't make a profession from it from it like the females in the family.


----------



## Freckles1

knasarae said:


> Honestly, I've thought this long before Kanye came into the picture...
> 
> Kim comes across to me as someone who likes to be desired sexually, but isn't a very sexual person herself, if that makes sense.




This is exactly what I was talking about!!! Yes yes and yes!!!


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> Honestly, I've thought this long before Kanye came into the picture...
> 
> Kim comes across to me as someone who likes to be desired sexually, but isn't a very sexual person herself, if that makes sense.



Yes it does. I've thought that as well.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Makes perfect sense. I've always felt the same about her as well. Her comfort zone is being objectified.



ITA! Kim has zero passion. That's why all her "sexy" shoots fall flat.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> It isn't emotional, Sex= Business. I think the girls were taught that. One reason imo Rob is having a hard time, he couldn't make a profession from it from it like the females in the family.



How incredibly sad...


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA with Encore sex=business in this family.

However I feel like the reason why Rob failed is because of two reasons. First PMK didn't raise him the same way as she did her daughters she never pimped him out like she did with the girls. He was good looking she could have easily scored him just as many endorsement deals. And the other reason and IMO a bigger factor in him failing is Rob was too "good" to pimp himself out. He constantly put his sisters down especially Kimbo for selling herself. Like he was above having to do that in order to be successful in life. But the bottom line is you have to be able to sell yourself regardless of what field of work you are in. It doesn't mean that you have to sleep your way to the top(like his sisters) but you do have to be able to play the game. I feel like he constantly thought that he was above the girls, add in going to law school when your sisters can't even finish school(or read). I feel like he grew up very entitled/elitist and simply expected to be the most successful of the bunch as the male of the family. He's the kind of person who just expects it to fall into his lap. He doesn't have any hustle to his game. Without drive you won't get very far in life.


----------



## limom

"Women raise their daughters but love their sons."
Plus Rob is also partly Persian, very much a macho culture, IMO.

Rob also appear to have s serious drug and food  addiction, he never dealt with his late father death, IMO.


----------



## Jikena

Off topic but about Rob - I love this video he posted on his Instagram, it's so funny  https://www.instagram.com/p/BBKX09DpWaZ/?taken-by=robkardashian Maybe it means he's on a diet ?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> "Women raise their daughters but love their sons."
> Plus Rob is also partly Persian, very much a macho culture, IMO.



He is just half Armenian. Neither his nor his father's family had ever been to Armenia to claim to have any cultural tendencies, besides making one Armenian dish once a year or something. Rob is a Valley boy, just like all the girls are valley girls. I doubt they have any cultural Armenian leanings whatsoever.


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> Off topic but about Rob - I love this video he posted on his Instagram, it's so funny  https://www.instagram.com/p/BBKX09DpWaZ/?taken-by=robkardashian Maybe it means he's on a diet ?


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> He is just half Armenian. Neither his nor his father's family had ever been to Armenia to claim to have any cultural tendencies, besides making one Armenian dish once a year or something. Rob is a Valley boy, just like all the girls are valley girls. I doubt they have any cultural Armenian leanings whatsoever.



I disagree I think that Rob Sr. was very much old school and macho.
IMO, even though Rob Sr might not have been fluent in Armenian, he pretty much kept some cultural ties.
For example, even though I am French, my son is very much influenced by his paternal Chinese heritage despite the fact that he can't speak anything but English and is raised in NY.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> I disagree I think that Rob Sr. was very much old school and macho.
> IMO, even though Rob Sr might not have been fluent in Armenian, he pretty much kept some cultural ties.
> For example, even though I am French, my son is very much influenced by his paternal Chinese heritage despite the fact that he can't speak anything but English and is raised in NY.



Ohh you meant Rob Sr, I thought you were talking about Rob Jr!!


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ohh you meant Rob Sr, I thought you were talking about Rob Jr!!



Sorry, forgot the Sr.
If you look at the ways, Kris and Robert Sr raised their kids, it is very much old fashioned.
Robert Jr. was the only one expected to study at his dad's alma mater and besides Kourt. none of the other kids even attempted to pursue any types of formal education.
I see it also in my Italian American friends, none of them speak Italian or have any ties to the old continent yet they conserve some of the old traditions.
In Rob junior's case, he is both valley boy and old fashioned, a mess.:giggles:


----------



## Oryx816

^ Was Kris sleeping with Alex the hairdresser and doing coke part of their old fashioned lifestyle?


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> ITA with Encore sex=business in this family.
> 
> However I feel like the reason why Rob failed is because of two reasons. First PMK didn't raise him the same way as she did her daughters she never pimped him out like she did with the girls. He was good looking she could have easily scored him just as many endorsement deals. And the other reason and IMO a bigger factor in him failing is Rob was too "good" to pimp himself out. He constantly put his sisters down especially Kimbo for selling herself. Like he was above having to do that in order to be successful in life. But the bottom line is you have to be able to sell yourself regardless of what field of work you are in. It doesn't mean that you have to sleep your way to the top(like his sisters) but you do have to be able to play the game. I feel like he constantly thought that he was above the girls, add in going to law school when your sisters can't even finish school(or read). I feel like he grew up very entitled/elitist and simply expected to be the most successful of the bunch as the male of the family. *He's the kind of person who just expects it to fall into his lap. He doesn't have any hustle to his game. Without drive you won't get very far in life.*



The bolded is true, no matter what kind of family you grow up in.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> "Women raise their daughters but love their sons."
> 
> Plus Rob is also partly Persian, very much a macho culture, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob also appear to have s serious drug and food  addiction, he never dealt with his late father death, IMO.




armenians are not muslims, neither do they identified as arabic; as my armenian gf says "we are just armenians"
it is hard to attribute cultural cliches to individuals, from my friend's experience men are considered the main providers but women are also encouraged to study and work
kimbo and ko. were raised to be pretty, empty headed bimbos, not because they are half armenian but because that was the way PMK was probably raised


----------



## limom

Oryx816 said:


> ^ Was Kris sleeping with Alex the hairdresser and doing coke part of their old fashioned lifestyle?



Engaged at 17. I would think she found herself.
By old fashioned, I refer to traditional men/ women roles.
One can do a line and still get the kids ready for soccer practice and prepare diner at the same time.
In fact, it might be helpful....


----------



## CobaltBlu

limom said:


> Engaged at 17. I would think she found herself.
> By old fashioned, I refer to traditional men/ women roles.
> *One can do a line and still get the kids ready for soccer practice and prepare diner at the same time.
> In fact, it might be helpful....*




Guuurl!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> ^ Was Kris sleeping with Alex the hairdresser and doing coke part of their old fashioned lifestyle?



Kris, Faye R. and Nicole S were notorious for sniffing that white stuff hunny!


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Kris, Faye R. and Nicole S were notorious for sniffing that white stuff hunny!



Late 80's to mid 90?
Who wasn't doing it?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-mania said:


> After declaring his new  album to be the "best album of all time" yesterday, today he's saying it  is "ONE of the greatest albums not the greatest". Thanks for clarifying  Kanye!



He's trying to reel himself in a bit because the latest baych of backlash was pretty hard and he has an album to sell.


----------



## Oryx816

Wow!  It has now been scientifically proven according to an article in and accompanying video on CNN that Kanye is an a$$, not that we here on TPF needed any persuading.  I have always described him as exuding a contemptuous and disrespectful attitude, and now it has been proven.  

Scientists analyzed different faces of celebrities described as having the  phenomenon of "resting bit¢h face" and determined that they have higher levels of contempt.

See the video for the Kanye analysis...

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/02/03/h...ticle_organicsidebar_expansion&iref=obnetwork

Thank you science for proving something that all the ladies in this forum discerned with our eyes and brains YEARS AGO!


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> Late 80's to mid 90?
> Who wasn't doing it?


Umm...me


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> Umm...me



Hum, I am not referring to regular people like you and I but to the Hollywood and the New York scene.
Everyone, I knew was doing it. 
Models, Wall streeters, that stuff was everywhere.


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> Hum, I am not referring to regular people like you and I but to the Hollywood and the New York scene.
> Everyone, I knew was doing it.
> Models, Wall streeters, that stuff was everywhere.


Lol, I see.  Reminds me of that SATC scene when Carrie's friend was snorting in the bathroom and asks Carrie if she wants some, and then ends up falling out the window.


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I see.  Reminds me of that SATC scene when Carrie's friend was snorting in the bathroom and asks Carrie if she wants some, and then ends up falling out the window.


Girl, I had to work. No time for nonsense.
Then came AIDS and crack and the party was over.


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> Girl, I had to work. No time for nonsense.
> Then came AIDS and crack and the party was over.


Methinks you could write a book with some of the things you must've seen


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> Methinks you could write a book with some of the things you must've seen



Nah, too many of my friends passed. It would be depressing...
But yes, I met interresting people, still do.
Good times while it lasted though.:


----------



## Queenpixie

I think Kanye hates his new album.

I bet the album is actually crap.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-helping-finish-untitled-new-album.html


----------



## twinkle.tink

Oryx816 said:


> Wow!  It has now been scientifically proven according to an article in and accompanying video on CNN that Kanye is an a$$, not that we here on TPF needed any persuading.  I have always described him as exuding a contemptuous and disrespectful attitude, and now it has been proven.
> 
> Scientists analyzed different faces of celebrities described as having the  phenomenon of "resting bit¢h face" and determined that they have higher levels of contempt.
> 
> See the video for the Kanye analysis...
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/02/03/h...ticle_organicsidebar_expansion&iref=obnetwork
> 
> Thank you science for proving something that all the ladies in this forum discerned with our eyes and brains YEARS AGO!



Bwahaha! I love that they used 'resting bit face' and contempt.
I laugh every time people say it. In my experience, it is an outward expression of the contempt they feel.
In my experience, those that claim....it's just my face...almost always are actually full of contempt.


----------



## limom

Ye never seems to run out of crazy
So now, the late Robert kardashian is somehow  instrumental for his music?
Who is next?
OJ?


----------



## bag-mania

> Kanye West describes his new album as a "dream that can't happen without God."
> 
> "I'm only doing two percent of the work," West, 38, explained to radio host Big Boy on Real 92.3 Thursday morning. "God is doing the rest of the work."



I see what's happening here. If the new album flops he can blame it on God, since God did 98% of the work. 

Here's his "tribute" to Robert Kardashian.



> He also gave credit to his late mother Donda West and father-in-law Robert Kardashian for watching over the production of his album. Discussing his wife Kim Kardashian West's late dad  who helped defend O.J. Simpson when he was accused of murdering Nicole Brown Simpson  West said, "He's still doing deals for controversial black people from up in heaven."
> http://www.people.com/article/kanye-west-god-robert-kardashian-new-album-interview


----------



## BadAzzBish

queenpixie said:


> i think kanye hates his new album.
> 
> I bet the album is actually crap.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-helping-finish-untitled-new-album.html



+1


----------



## berrydiva

His obsession with Kim is turning him into a joke and she doesn't care that he's starting to become a joke. At this point, I don't even know if his hardcore fans are interested in this album.


----------



## AECornell

I see Kanye in 10 years in a filthy apartment, rocking in the corner "I'm the best, I'm the greatest" over and over and over. All by himself.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> His obsession with Kim is turning him into a joke* and she doesn't care that he's starting to become a joke.* At this point, I don't even know if his hardcore fans are interested in this album.





becasue she is going to get paid no matter how big of a fool he ends up looking like.  i bet she has her exit strategy all mapped out down to the second!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> becasue she is going to get paid no matter how big of a fool he ends up looking like.  i bet she has her exit strategy all mapped out down to the second!




i would to


----------



## Crystalina

Kim Kardashian is seriously starting to look like Nadya Suleman!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Crystalina said:


> Kim Kardashian is seriously starting to look like Nadya Suleman!!!



Lmao! Welp, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> i would to




we know kris is no fool with their money!


----------



## rockhollow

I've seen Kimmie in some bad outfits, but good lord....


----------



## redney

rockhollow said:


> I've seen Kimmie in some bad outfits, but good lord....



Seriously? Is this a preview of the shizz he's gonna show at NYFW? Looks just like last year's Ace bandage body stockings.


----------



## pukasonqo

rockhollow said:


> I've seen Kimmie in some bad outfits, but good lord....




sometimes i feel sorry for kimbo, but then, my inner ***** comes out to laugh louder
although some still say that kimbo is laughing all the way to the bank, we can still laugh and feel happy that we have nothing to do with yeezy
and as i said that, i am laughing all my way to the gym


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> I've seen Kimmie in some bad outfits, but good lord....




That mess looks like something you would wear after a full body lift! Maybe she did have one!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Isn't that an old photo??????


----------



## lil_fashionista

I thought it was from last years show.


----------



## michie

Why are his shoes so damned tight???


----------



## White Orchid

AECornell said:


> I see Kanye in 10 years in a filthy apartment, rocking in the corner "I'm the best, I'm the greatest" over and over and over. All by himself.


That is such a glorious mental image you paint. Bless your little heart lol.


----------



## White Orchid

That photo was from last year - something from her maternity wardrobe (for lack of a better term).


----------



## coconutsboston

rockhollow said:


> I've seen Kimmie in some bad outfits, but good lord....


Why is he wearing his shoes 3 sizes too small?

Not even necessary to comment on whatever she is trying to be in that pic.


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> I've seen Kimmie in some bad outfits, but good lord....



Awww! Kanye designed a coat for his "collection" especially for Kim. It's called "The Kim". Such creative genius!


----------



## Stansy

She looks like a used condom in the pic.


----------



## clevercat

Stansy said:


> She looks like a used condom in the pic.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] thanks. Just snorted coffee. What an image...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Awww! Kanye designed a coat for his "collection" especially for Kim. It's called "The Kim". Such creative genius!




He could have paid homage to his wife and been creative by calling the coat "The Dim".  He could go a step further and name his fashion line "The Whim".


----------



## Oryx816

Stansy said:


> She looks like a used condom in the pic.




Ewww!  Why did I read this before bed?  Why????


----------



## usmcwifey

God these two are such a joke [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm actually starting to pity them lol


----------



## Stansy

Imagine Kanye perform at the Superbowl Halftime Show: we never would have seen the end of that :weird:


----------



## clevercat

They've gone very quiet since buttgate, haven't they?


----------



## White Orchid

clevercat said:


> They've gone very quiet since buttgate, haven't they?



They had to put a plug in it :ninja:


----------



## bag-mania

clevercat said:


> They've gone very quiet since buttgate, haven't they?




Since they had their "let's all meet at Kris' house and pretend to have a lovefest" I'm sure they believe they have put the subject _behind_ them.


----------



## YSoLovely

clevercat said:


> They've gone very quiet since buttgate, haven't they?





White Orchid said:


> They had to put a plug in it :ninja:


----------



## clevercat

White Orchid said:


> They had to put a plug in it :ninja:







bag-mania said:


> Since they had their "let's all meet at Kris' house and pretend to have a lovefest" I'm sure they believe they have put the subject _behind_ them.




Maybe they think it'll just bottom out if they ignore it...



YSoLovely said:


>



Bwahahaha!


----------



## limom

&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57341;
This will never get old.&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Oryx816

bag-mania said:


> Since they had their "let's all meet at Kris' house and pretend to have a lovefest" I'm sure they believe they have put the subject _behind_ them.




Do you think they had dinner to discuss it?  Perhaps Kris prepared a rump roast...


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> Do you think they had dinner to discuss it?  Perhaps Kris prepared a rump roast...




No need to eat a large meal, they probably just had finger foods.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> No need to eat a large meal, they probably just had finger foods.





  i.am.DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Do you think they had dinner to discuss it?  Perhaps Kris prepared a rump roast...





bag-mania said:


> No need to eat a large meal, they probably just had finger foods.



Okay, some of the other double entendres were cute and all, but these two made me laugh!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> No need to eat a large meal, they probably just had finger foods.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Shaaaaaade!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

bag-mania said:


> No need to eat a large meal, they probably just had finger foods.




You might be right....


----------



## berrydiva

^that pic is so disturbing as I'm sure the person who made the meme has no idea what truffle butter means.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> ^that pic is so disturbing as I'm sure the person who made the meme has no idea what truffle butter means.




Lol!  It is disturbing.  I think the little brown icon might indicate that they have a clue.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> ^that pic is so disturbing as I'm sure the person who made the meme has no idea what truffle butter means.




I think the person knows what it means [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> They had to put a plug in it :ninja:





bag-mania said:


> No need to eat a large meal, they probably just had finger foods.


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  It is disturbing.  I think the little brown icon might indicate that they have a clue.



The brown emoji means they don't have a clue actually. It doesn't make sense in context but it's still funny. But folks clearly have no clue what truffle butter means as it doesn't really relate to anything being done to Kanye.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> The brown emoji means they don't have a clue actually.




I don't think an emoji has been created that quite fits the bill.  I think it was as close as they could get.  Lol!


----------



## limom

Oryx816 said:


> I don't think an emoji has been created that quite fits the bill.  I think it was as close as they could get.  Lol!



Ew!!!!!


----------



## kirsten

New Kimojis. She is so vile.


----------



## michie

Why are all these women becoming more crass as they get older? *looking at you too, Beyonce*

Y'all had half of your 20's more than a decade ago to play these games. Now you wanna be an old dog with new tricks? No ma'am. SADDOWN.


----------



## berrydiva

She's so lame.


----------



## YSoLovely

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3265583
> 
> 
> New Kimojis. She is so vile.




That's all Kanye.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Those kimojis are so vulgar!!!! Not even funny!


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> The brown emoji means they don't have a clue actually. It doesn't make sense in context but it's still funny. But folks clearly have no clue what truffle butter means as it doesn't really relate to anything being done to Kanye.



 I just haaaaad to google it. 
   ...my mistake


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> I just haaaaad to google it.
> ...my mistake



Lol. Which is why I find that meme disturbing.


----------



## pukasonqo

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3265583
> 
> 
> New Kimojis. She is so vile.




seriously?
come on kimbellina, now to your list of unappealing traits i have to add "age challenged"?


----------



## White Orchid

Hmm...you think?  



Oryx816 said:


> I don't think an emoji has been created that quite fits the bill.  I think it was as close as they could get.  Lol!


----------



## Jikena

Wth are these ? "just the tip", "good dick", "pull out, "send nudes" Oo


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> Wth are these ? "just the tip", "good dick", "pull out, "send nudes" Oo




Trash. Just like Kim.


----------



## Jikena

dangerouscurves said:


> Trash. Just like Kim.



And then she claims she wants to draw away her sextape image... Ah the lies.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Trash is trash and will always BE trash. Money and fame can't hide it.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Wth are these ? "just the tip", "good dick", "pull out, "send nudes" Oo



Just the tip still tickles me and makes me chuckle all these years later.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye has emerged... 






tumblr

... from inside a dumpster, I'm guessing. He looks a damn mess.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ He makes my skin crawl.


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> I just haaaaad to google it.
> ...my mistake






i learned my lesson a few years ago when someone was talking about a "blue waffle" and told me to google it!!  i don't go googling for these kind sexually suggestive terms anymore!  i learned my lesson the first time! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i learned my lesson a few years ago when someone was talking about a "blue waffle" and told me to google it!!  i don't go googling for these kind sexually suggestive terms anymore!  i learned my lesson the first time!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I remember that one and I'm still happy for not googling it!


----------



## VickyB

bag-mania said:


> No need to eat a large meal, they probably just had finger foods.



 I really hope the Ks and Kanye are reading this thread!!!!!!!

P.S. I just googled truffle butter . Ugh.


----------



## schadenfreude

White Orchid said:


> They had to put a plug in it :ninja:



I snorted...  strong work.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I remember that one and I'm still happy for not googling it!




you are smart not to!  it took me days to get over that!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> you are smart not to!  it took me days to get over that!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

yeezy's fashion line reminds of an old simpson's episode were homer designs a car...


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oryx816 said:


> Do you think they had dinner to discuss it?  Perhaps Kris prepared a rump roast...


OMG...classic


----------



## shiny_things

pukasonqo said:


> yeezy's fashion line reminds of an old simpson's episode were homer designs a car...



http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/2013/09/dead2.gif


----------



## Stansy

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3265583
> 
> 
> New Kimojis. She is so vile.



Wow - Kim clearly is not rated PG13... This is disgusting!


----------



## lil_fashionista

pukasonqo said:


> yeezy's fashion line reminds of an old simpson's episode were homer designs a car...


----------



## jenjen1964

Went furniture shopping over the weekend and saw a chair that looked like two cupped hands, thumbs up in the middle.  When I finished laughing my DH asked me "wth??" I said it was a Kanye special.  I am not supposed to be on this thread anymore:lolots:


----------



## YSoLovely

Kanye is kurrently on a twitter spree previewing his latest kollection and among his masterpieces was this little gem he intends to dress Kim in for her big post-baby-body reveal at his fashion show/ album launch (2/11, Madison Square Garden)






LSA


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Kanye is kurrently on a twitter spree previewing his latest kollection and among his masterpieces was this little gem he intends to dress Kim in for her big post-baby-body reveal at his fashion show/ album launch (2/11, Madison Square Garden)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LSA


 







That sweater looks like it was attacked by some demented, starving moths.
The skirt thing looks like an embellished old, scraggy mop.
Just, no.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> That sweater looks like it was attacked by some demented, starving moths.
> The skirt thing looks like an embellished old, scraggy mop.
> Just, no.



I know! The ribs on the sweater remind me of one of those Royal Navy sweaters (but without the velcro bits on the shoulders). The difference is, the Royal Navy sweaters look better made.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oryx816 said:


> Do you think they had dinner to discuss it?  Perhaps Kris prepared a rump roast...





bag-mania said:


> No need to eat a large meal, they probably just had finger foods.



With Ladyfingers for dessert! 




(So I don't multiple quote, in response to truffle butter, I know what it means, I like the Nicki Minaj song, which is not surprising, considering one of my playlists on my iPod resembles that of a strip club DJ...I've got Whistle While You Twurk by the Yin Yang Twins on there, too.)


----------



## lanasyogamama

YSoLovely said:


> Kanye is kurrently on a twitter spree previewing his latest kollection and among his masterpieces was this little gem he intends to dress Kim in for her big post-baby-body reveal at his fashion show/ album launch (2/11, Madison Square Garden)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LSA



Oh my.  I went out to dinner over the weekend, and caught a glimpse of my side in a mirror.  The moths had gotten into my sweater and the side had lots of little holes like the top of that sweater and I was so embarrassed!


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Kanye is kurrently on a twitter spree previewing his latest kollection and among his masterpieces was this little gem he intends to dress Kim in for her big post-baby-body reveal at his fashion show/ album launch (2/11, Madison Square Garden)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LSA




What's the design? Rat eaten grandma curtain couture?


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh my.  I went out to dinner over the weekend, and caught a glimpse of my side in a mirror.  The moths had gotten into my sweater and the side had lots of little holes like the top of that sweater and I was so embarrassed!




embarrassed, why?? you are obviously in the same level of enlightment as kanye! au contraire, you should be thankful for such an opportunity!


----------



## candy2100

It reminds me of a tshirt balmain sold a couple of years ago- it was an army green, with tons of holes for hundreds of dollars.  I thought this trend had passed?


----------



## redney

Hope they get a pic of Jay's reaction face this year too.


----------



## Jayne1

From his Twitter:


----------



## chowlover2

And he's proud of this krap?


----------



## Crystalina

He is mentally ill.


----------



## Mumotons

Jayne1 said:


> From his Twitter:




[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## redney

He's [del]so[/del] a dope.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

GTFO.

Someone needs to write and dedicate a song to Kanye called "The Emperor Has No Clothes, B*tches!"

I can't with this Derelicte'-loving, UPPERCASE-tweeting fool.


----------



## clevercat

Who'd have thunk it? All this time, guys, I have been a Kreative Genius, just like our finger-lickin' friend, Kunyay. All those times I have pottered around the house wearing clothes the kittens had torn holes in as they climbed up me at mealtimes...I was wearing High Fashion and I didn't even know it. 
Back in the real world, what fresh Hll is this? He really is a (wonderful British term coming up) prize pillock.


----------



## dangerouscurves

He never learns from his mistakes. But then the fashion world is stroking his ego except  Kathy Horyn.


----------



## Stephie2800

Jayne1 said:


> From his Twitter:



What is THIS?? My eyes hurt!!!


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> He's [del]so[/del] a dope.


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> That sweater looks like it was attacked by some demented, starving moths.
> The skirt thing looks like an embellished old, scraggy mop.
> Just, no.




Prince pops up at the appropriate time [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Prince pops up at the appropriate time [emoji16][emoji16]


It's my go-to gif, his expression/reaction is perfect


----------



## HULAHO

Crystalina said:


> He is mentally ill.


 Agree, but what does that say about the fans that love this buffoon?  Scary


----------



## Brandless

I caught a show on the forthcoming Grammy awards and the great (not) Kanye is nominated for Best Rap song. Kim Kardashian will apparently debut her new and improved post-baby body. Is it too much to hope that the recent Twitter debacle involving Kanye will put a damper on his megalomania and he'll keep his mouth shut when the winners don't agree with his thinking?


----------



## limom

Who buys this crap??????


----------



## clevercat

Brandless said:


> I caught a show on the forthcoming Grammy awards and the great (not) Kanye is nominated for Best Rap song. Kim Kardashian will apparently debut her new and improved post-baby body. Is it too much to hope that the recent Twitter debacle involving Kanye will put a damper on his megalomania and he'll keep his mouth shut when the winners don't agree with his thinking?




Lol - if he interrupts this year, people should just give him the finger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He changed the album name to T.L.O.P and I figured out what it means....True Lover Of Penis


----------



## GoGlam

The letter P can stand for "P*ssy" as well.

If Kanye storms the stage again, they should ban him--unless it's a planned thing which I wouldn't put past show producers.


----------



## Stansy

Glitterandstuds said:


> He changed the album name to T.L.O.P and I figured out what it means....True Lover Of Penis



Or True Lover of Paris - with Kanye's boo residing there


----------



## lil_fashionista

Stansy said:


> Or True Lover of Paris - with Kanye's boo residing there


This!


----------



## bag-mania

GoGlam said:


> The letter P can stand for "P*ssy" as well.
> 
> If Kanye storms the stage again, they should ban him--unless it's a planned thing which I wouldn't put past show producers.



His hissy fits when his favorites don't win are so annoying. I wish he was confined to his seat with a straight jacket and a Hannibal Lechter mask for the whole show.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> His hissy fits when his favorites don't win are so annoying. I wish he was confined to his seat with a straight jacket and a Hannibal Lechter mask for the whole show.



I'd pay good money to see that!


----------



## Sasha2012

via Daily Mail


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Three ways to spot a fake smile*

Absence of closed eyes

Absence of crows feet

Visible bottom teeth

See post right above


----------



## BagOuttaHell

People are feeling a new album from him?


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> His hissy fits when his favorites don't win are so annoying. *I wish he was confined to his seat with a straight jacket and a Hannibal Lechter mask for the whole show*.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has kept out of the spotlight for months following the arrival of Saint West to focus on bonding with her son - and losing her baby weight.

But the 35-year-old, who gave birth to her second child in December, has emerged from her self-imposed exile for a trip to New York with her family. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3zhv3MffE


----------



## Lounorada

It's Kanye Kardashian, the 7th sister!


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has kept out of the spotlight for months following the arrival of Saint West to focus on bonding with her son - and losing her baby weight.
> 
> But the 35-year-old, who gave birth to her second child in December, has emerged from her self-imposed exile for a trip to New York with her family.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3zhv3MffE



Doesn't look like she has "lost" it yet. My attention went for her stomach and I was like "hm pregnant stomach" and then realized she wasn't pregnant anymore.


----------



## pukasonqo

she is still trying to make fetch happen... (braids and coat)
north cute as usual


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> GTFO.
> 
> Someone needs to write and dedicate a song to Kanye called "The Emperor Has No Clothes, B*tches!"
> 
> I can't with this Derelicte'-loving, UPPERCASE-tweeting fool.



Why does the fashion world give him the time of day?  Seriously, why?


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> *Three ways to spot a fake smile*
> 
> Absence of closed eyes
> 
> Absence of crows feet
> 
> Visible bottom teeth
> 
> See post right above



In other words, open mouth wide and show off your veneers.


----------



## Jayne1

Genius.  So original.

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/...west-adidas-originals/slideshow/collection#28


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Yes! I want my sweatshirt cuffs down near my knees!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Getting on the private jet












Uh.......looks a bit like......... Harpo who dis woman?


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Yes! I want my sweatshirt cuffs down near my knees!


 

Don't forget some long johns to keep your knees warm because you know, wearing trousers is out of the question... it's all about wearing XXXXXL tops & jackets as dresses :greengrin:


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Getting on the private jet
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/09/21/3107C1DA00000578-3439352-image-a-75_1455052198746.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/09/19/3107DC7000000578-3439352-image-m-30_1455046739204.jpg
> 
> Uh.......looks a bit like......... Harpo who dis woman?


 


North be thinking...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> Don't forget some long johns to keep your knees warm because you know, wearing trousers is out of the question... it's all about wearing XXXXXL tops & jackets as dresses :greengrin:



Thanks Lou! I wouldn't want to be walking around looking all stupid in my Kanye get up


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> Getting on the private jet
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/09/21/3107C1DA00000578-3439352-image-a-75_1455052198746.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/09/19/3107DC7000000578-3439352-image-m-30_1455046739204.jpg
> 
> Uh.......looks a bit like......... Harpo who dis woman?



He looks a hot a$$ mess.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> North be thinking...


Lol, you and those gifs man.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Why is everything he "designs" an exact copy of something done before by Comme des Garçons, Rick Owens or Matrin Margiela? And the people raving the most are those who know should know better!


----------



## gillianna

So basically it still is homeless dumpster chic A few sizes too large.  The colors have a theme.  The multi shades of poop.  Wonder where he gets his inspiration from?


----------



## Sinarta

lil_fashionista said:


> Why is everything he "designs" an exact copy of something done before by Comme des Garçons, Rick Owens or Matrin Margiela? And the people raving the most are those who know should know better!




Rick Owens is the first to come to mind when I saw his line. Who is wearing his line?


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> So basically it still is homeless dumpster chic A few sizes too large.  The colors have a theme.  The multi shades of poop.  Wonder where he gets his inspiration from?


----------



## White Orchid

gillianna said:


> So basically it still is homeless dumpster chic A few sizes too large.  The colors have a theme.  The multi shades of poop.  Wonder where he gets his inspiration from?


Look, I don't want to be anal about it, but...oh, never mind :ninja:


----------



## knasarae

Because the day would never be complete without some random Yeezy posts..


----------



## bag-mania

knasarae said:


> Because the day would never be complete without some random Yeezy posts..




Thanks for sharing the crazy.

I'm sure Bill Cosby appreciates his support.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sorry Kylie,  no Puma national endorsement job paying 1 million for you.  And there goes PMK's 100K fee or wait is it 20%? 200,000$ fee.


----------



## chowlover2

gillianna said:


> So basically it still is homeless dumpster chic A few sizes too large.  The colors have a theme.  The multi shades of poop.  Wonder where he gets his inspiration from?




Varying shades of truffle butter![emoji1]


----------



## White Orchid

:ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Because the day would never be complete without some random Yeezy posts..



I'm convinced he has bipolar disorder or some sort of uniagnosed manic condition. Someone needs to get him help.

Ric Flair, Hulk, Farrakhan and Jordan are on his must have list. lol


----------



## chloebagfreak

I feel in an implosion coming within this group...especially Kanye. Wow....

I think desperation has been really setting in. So many of the near naked pictures of all of them. Like North Korea acts whenever they aren't getting attention. Only we get atomic a$$es!!



berrydiva said:


> I'm convinced he has bipolar disorder or some sort of uniagnosed manic condition. Someone needs to get him help.
> 
> Ric Flair, Hulk, Farrakhan and Jordan are on his must have list. lol


Totally agree with you!

Looking at Barney's sale and lots and lots of Yeezy on sale.....bummmmmmer.......



White Orchid said:


> :ninja:


OMG 
Perfecthttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

She only just stepped back into the public eye after being on a self-imposed post-baby exile, and already her husband is making sure she is jumping right back into the fire.

Kim Kardashian joined Kanye West and their daughter North in New York on Tuesday night for the rapper's big reveal of his new album.

The family were spotted heading into the listening party for the 38-year's latest release which was given its fourth new title on Tuesday, T.L.O.P.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ro-Bill-Cosby-Twitter-rant.html#ixzz3zjePN1DJ


----------



## Peachysweet2013

JESUS, her face!!!!!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Sinarta said:


> Rick Owens is the first to come to mind when I saw his line. Who is wearing his line?


Him and him alone. Other than the shoes, I doubt anything sells.


----------



## redney

Aww. there's the HAPPY family.


----------



## Encore Hermes

This doesn't look good 
Maybe they should have left north at home.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg her face




Dailymail


----------



## Jikena

Wow, what has she done to her face ? I mean, seriously, what has she done ? Anyone with an expert eye who can tell us ? Her eyes are almond-like, her face... Brrrh she's scary (and she looks huge). :x


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City. (February 9)

via Daily Mail


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Jesus Christ, what has she done to her face now, how have her eyes completely changed shape? She has become addicted and can't stop with these procedures, she doesn't even remotely resemble herself any more. I honestly hope she doesn't have any more kids, the whole experience really seems to stuff her up mentally, and that's when she goes completely nuts with plastic surgery.


----------



## Crystalina

She looks like Octomom!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

She looks like an orange whale!!!


----------



## Stansy

chloebagfreak said:


> Looking at Barney's sale and lots and lots of Yeezy on sale.....bummmmmmer.......



Same with mytheresa...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think Kim is overly happy with her face either. 

Head down, not smiling. Were there any other shots or were they just like these? That is, miserable.


----------



## Jikena

Her face looks super weird and she needs to stop wearing those weird legging-combis. Just makes her look wider... Saying she looks like octomom all the time is ridiculous in my opinion though, they don't look alike at all.


----------



## White Orchid

I thought she wasn't going to reveal herself until she lost some weight?


----------



## AECornell

Eyes are different, lips are plumped, her whole face looks swollen, nose looks thinner. She looks f*****g terrible.


----------



## myown

wow i would not recognize her


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Awful, bright orange and a weird face. Don't make do the orangutan comparison again, Kimbo!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> It's Kanye Kardashian, the 7th sister!


----------



## shiny_things

berrydiva said:


> I'm convinced he has bipolar disorder or some sort of uniagnosed manic condition. Someone needs to get him help.
> 
> Ric Flair, Hulk, Farrakhan and Jordan are on his must have list. lol



Honestly he rants like a lot of y BiPolar or Schizophrenic patients do when they are psychotic. Honestly you could put hi ramblings in amongst theirs and you couldn't tell the difference.

I am convinced he's unwell.


----------



## clevercat

What has she done to her eyes?? That can't just be eyeliner, can it? And her face overall, it looks longer, flatter...
Very strange.


----------



## limom

Yeah. This dude is nuts.
Kim looks like an hostage.....
Free north and Saint.....


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Don't forget some long johns to keep your knees warm because you know, wearing trousers is out of the question... it's all about wearing XXXXXL tops & jackets as dresses :greengrin:






The usual doucheraggery he always peddles.


----------



## Lola69

shiny_things said:


> Honestly he rants like a lot of y BiPolar or Schizophrenic patients do when they are psychotic. Honestly you could put hi ramblings in amongst theirs and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced he's unwell.




If he's not well I would hope he gets help. Mental illness is a serious issue and if not dealt with it can worsen. I feel bad for their kids who have to deal with this. But this is just us assuming things who knows what's really going on with him.


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Awful, bright orange and a weird face. Don't make do the orangutan comparison again, Kimbo!




She is like an orange Pocahontas!  

Although I love your classic simian comparison, it just isn't fair to the orangutan!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Why does the fashion world give him the time of day?  Seriously, why?




I hope it's because they can have someone to laugh at.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> New York City. (February 9)
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail




Her lower face is going to reach her knees soon


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> Doesn't look like she has "lost" it yet. My attention went for her stomach and I was like "hm pregnant stomach" and then realized she wasn't pregnant anymore.



yea doesn't look like she is hitting the gym for hours! 





Encore Hermes said:


> Getting on the private jet
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/09/21/3107C1DA00000578-3439352-image-a-75_1455052198746.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/09/19/3107DC7000000578-3439352-image-m-30_1455046739204.jpg
> 
> *Uh.......looks a bit like......... Harpo who dis woman*?






  north looks like "why in the hell you dressed like that??!!" 



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## myown

tbh I think Caitlyn is the prettiest of all


----------



## stylemepretty

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg her face
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/10/05/310B61B400000578-3439948-image-a-45_1455080641585.jpg
> Dailymail



Contouring, doll


----------



## Lounorada

Whatever multiple procedures she's had done to her face (in the last 2-3yrs) has completely erased any bone structure her face once had...  
It's tragic, she's tragic.


----------



## Teemu

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg her face
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/10/05/310B61B400000578-3439948-image-a-45_1455080641585.jpg
> 
> Dailymail




She looks like Cher.


----------



## dangerouscurves

stylemepretty said:


> Contouring, doll




They don't have any resemblance at all. She totally erased her past face.


----------



## tomz_grl

The only difference I notice is the upper lip, hair line moved up, maybe an upper eye lift and some lighter face makeup, I don't see where she's had that much surgery on her face. Now her body...completely different story.


----------



## Pursejoy9

shiny_things said:


> Honestly he rants like a lot of y BiPolar or Schizophrenic patients do when they are psychotic. Honestly you could put hi ramblings in amongst theirs and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> I am convinced he's unwell.


Please don't malign people with mental problems by making light of their issues. The way you wrote that made it sound really bad. Sorry, have to speak out about that.


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Kardashian shares never-seen-before flashback photo from 'sick'  2015 LOVE shoot... just days after Kendall smoldered for same  publication *


Kendall Jenner, 20, smoldered on the cover of the March issue of LOVE magazine.
And on Tuesday her half-sister Kim Kardashian  was quick to remind her followers that it was only a year ago that she  looked just as scintillating for the exact same publication.
The 35-year-old Mrs Kanye West shared a never-seen-before behind-the-scenes look at her fitting for the magazine on her website kimkardashianwest.com.









    One year ago: On Tuesday Kim  Kardashian posted a behind-the-scenes image from a fitting of her LOVE  magazine cover in February 2015



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-2015-LOVE-magazine-shoot.html#ixzz3zmEk3T7Ghttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## NovemberRain

Why is Kim turning asian?


----------



## Grace123

Are there any pictures of the new baby yet?


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> :ninja:




i just can't!!!  



anyhoo.............is North wearing a pair of Van's???  looks exactly like the one's my son has - he loves that brand!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye needs to stop posting on Twitter.

Every time he posts he reveals how egocentric and ignorant he is. Both of those facts are already common knowledge.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> *Kanye needs to stop posting on Twitter.
> *
> Every time he posts he reveals how egocentric and ignorant he is. Both of those facts are already common knowledge.





they should hide his phone!!!  or whatever he posts from.


bu this plays right into Kris's master plan - when she put it into place to take all his money and leave him looking like a crazy fool!


----------



## Jayne1

She just looks bloated to me. Even in her hands. What can cause bloat a few months after giving birth?

The orange is too slim down the water retention, IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> She is like an orange Pocahontas!
> 
> * Although I love your classic simian comparison, it just isn't fair to the orangutan!*



That's true! Orangutans are cute, but Kimbo looks like an alien orangutan, and I wouldn't think alien-orangutans would be cute... Hopefully evolution leads to a new species of simian!


----------



## shiny_things

Pursejoy9 said:


> Please don't malign people with mental problems by making light of their issues. The way you wrote that made it sound really bad. Sorry, have to speak out about that.



Um, I wasn't. I was saying his rants sound a lot like those my Bipolar/Schizophrenic patients.

How was I making light of it?


----------



## berrydiva

Lola69 said:


> If he's not well I would hope he gets help. Mental illness is a serious issue and if not dealt with it can worsen. I feel bad for their kids who have to deal with this. But this is just us assuming things who knows what's really going on with him.




I can't even laugh at him any longer. I honestly think he has some undiagnosed manic disorder. His sudden erratic behavior reminds me of my 3 friends who were all diagnosed with bipolar disorder and his rants remind me of their episodes.

I get that many people here have mainly been introduced to Kanye's behavior through this thread and sort of met him as this overbearing egomaniac. He's always had an ego but this is honestly not the same Kanye from a few years ago.  Something seems very wrong here.  When his mom died, something was set off and has since only seemed to worsened. 

This latest rant of his should be concerning to those around him. I can't even find humor in this anymore, he has a problem.


----------



## berrydiva

Crystalina said:


> She looks like an orange whale!!!




A whale as in you think she looks fat?


----------



## BPC

Jayne1 said:


> She just looks bloated to me. Even in her hands. What can cause bloat a few months after giving birth?
> 
> The orange is too slim down the water retention, IMO.



Wondering if her hands look like that because of the flight..
I always retain water when I fly. My fingers look like sausages and I can't wear my wedding set.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> I can't even laugh at him any longer. I honestly think he has some undiagnosed manic disorder. His sudden erratic behavior reminds me of my 3 friends who were all diagnosed with bipolar disorder and his rants remind me of their episodes.
> 
> I get that many people here have mainly been introduced to Kanye's behavior through this thread and sort of met him as this overbearing egomaniac. He's always had an ego but this is honestly not the same Kanye from a few years ago.  Something seems very wrong here.  When his mom died, something was set off and has since only seemed to worsened.
> 
> This latest rant of his should be concerning to those around him. I can't even find humor in this anymore, he has a problem.



There isn't any way to know for sure since we're all just outsiders looking in. We are probably missing 98% of what Kanye is saying and doing. His public behavior has always been outrageous, that's his schtick. Whatever is up with him, it isn't recent. Think back to his off-script rant about Katrina nearly 10 years ago. Or to him storming the stage back in 2009 because HE didn't think Taylor Swift deserved an award. He has always acted impulsively and he does whatever he feels like doing.

I don't doubt he has a problem, but I don't believe it is new and I don't think it is fixable.


----------



## GoGlam

She doesn't seem to have lost any weight!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> There isn't any way to know for sure since we're all just outsiders looking in. We are probably missing 98% of what Kanye is saying and doing. His public behavior has always been outrageous, that's his schtick. Whatever is up with him, it isn't recent. Think back to his off-script rant about Katrina nearly 10 years ago. Or to him storming the stage back in 2009 because HE didn't think Taylor Swift deserved an award. He has always acted impulsively and he does whatever he feels like doing.
> 
> I don't doubt he has a problem, but I don't believe it is new and I don't think it is fixable.




Of course we're outsiders looking in but this isn't his normal behavior is all I'm saying. I'm not really going to touch the Katrina thing because perception makes one see that as different given that many people were afraid to say that publicly even though voices had been echoing that sentiment for awhile - that was a tipping point. Hell I would've said it but that's a different discussion.

I wouldn't say his public behavior was outrageous, he was always a bit extra but he had more control. As Kanye follower way before College Dropout, this is very different, IMO, or at the least worsening. Obviously, I'm not trying to downplay any manic illnesses but I also can no longer laugh at him because I don't believe this is shtick. Those tweets were all over the place same like the ones with Wiz.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Of course we're outsiders looking in but this isn't his normal behavior is all I'm saying. I'm not really going to touch the Katrina thing because perception makes one see that as different given that many people were afraid to say that publicly even though voices had been echoing that sentiment for awhile - that was a tipping point. Hell I would've said it but that's a different discussion.
> 
> I wouldn't say his public behavior was outrageous, he was always a bit extra but he had more control. As Kanye follower way before College Dropout, this is very different, IMO, or at the least worsening. Obviously, I'm not trying to downplay any manic illnesses but I also can no longer laugh at him because I don't believe this is shtick. Those tweets were all over the place same like the ones with Wiz.



How he reacts when his album is released could be telling. If his album is good all will be well. If not, he's never been able to handle criticism well but if he's got something different going on we might see signs of it then.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Kim Kardashian Calls Out Daily Mail for Saying She's Been in "Diet Exile"*

Kim Kardashian hasn't been  seen in public much since she gave birth to Saint West back in  December, appearing only in a few of her sisters' Instagram shots here  and there. On Tuesday, she resurfaced while traveling to NYC for Kanye's  Yeezy Season 3 show, an event that the _Daily Mail _referred to as her "[emerging] from self-imposed diet exile." 

Kim, avowed reader of the _Daily Mail_,  saw the title of the post and did not approve. "This headline isn't  cool," she wrote on Twitter. "Isn't it just called maternity leave?" If  you haven't seen her out, she says, it's just because there were no  pictures taken and not because she's been "in exile." Or as she puts it,  "that's ridic!"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kanye could just be a raving ego-maniac.


----------



## White Orchid

I noticed her hands too but you can see it in her legs as well.  She must have the worst self-discipline because with nannies on hand 24/7 and access to gym and trainers, what's her excuse for still looking like this?

I will cut any post-pregnancy woman some slack but not this creature.  I bet she's sat there on that freaking deformed a$$, staring at her phone and stuffing her face silly whilst Kourt (the one who truly looks after her kids) and the nannies tend to her brood.  That's when she's not when taking her daily 400 selfies, then phtotoshopping them to the nth degree.




Jayne1 said:


> She just looks bloated to me. Even in her hands. What can cause bloat a few months after giving birth?
> 
> The orange is too slim down the water retention, IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I noticed her hands too but you can see it in her legs as well.  She must have the worst self-discipline because with nannies on hand 24/7 and access to gym and trainers, what's her excuse for still looking like this?
> 
> I will cut any post-pregnancy woman some slack but not this creature.  I bet she's sat there on that freaking deformed a$$, staring at her phone and stuffing her face silly whilst Kourt (the one who truly looks after her kids) and the nannies tend to her brood.  That's when she's not when taking her daily 400 selfies, then phtotoshopping them to the nth degree.



Got damn.


----------



## aleksandras

Daily Mail has started to gain some respect back by putting these little digs in their Kardashian "articles".


----------



## gillianna

But Kim has always had manly looking hands so they always look bigger and not delicate.  Some people can have water retention just by eating the wrong food too.  When my relative eats too much salt and MSG in foods she bloats up.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Maternity Leave from walking around the block?


----------



## Wildflower22

Her face looks so puffy but only around her nose/cheek area. Like in the center. It's so strange. And her eyes look more open. I don't like!


----------



## limom

:greengrin:
I have no word. 
Credit LSA.


----------



## Waffle65

That cow print is fitting for her.


----------



## azania

I think she is just obsessed with flattening out the nasolabial fold. 
It's just, one has to accept these folds to a certain degree. It's also part in the bone structure.


----------



## morgan20

limom said:


> :greengrin:
> 
> I have no word.
> 
> Credit LSA.




https://45.media.tumblr.com/539165c70b1d5f3db4037c2623dbfafa/tumblr_nges11JnOT1sial0xo1_500.gif


----------



## dangerouscurves

Waffle65 said:


> That cow print is fitting for her.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chloebagfreak

limom said:


> :greengrin:
> I have no word.
> Credit LSA.


Cruella De Ville meets The Happy Hooker!


----------



## Stansy

morgan20 said:


> https://45.media.tumblr.com/539165c70b1d5f3db4037c2623dbfafa/tumblr_nges11JnOT1sial0xo1_500.gif


----------



## usmcwifey

Wow she's mess up her face bad....she looks way too tight in the face [emoji15]


----------



## pukasonqo

Glitterandstuds said:


> Maternity Leave from walking around the block?




well, you know that taking IG pics, photoshopping them, playing "muse" to yeezy, trying clothes, crying because said clothes are size 0 and you are not a 0, having hair and make up done, etc all that is seriously exhausting and kimbo told us that she  works no less than 25 hours a day! (i am not making that up)
i am just exhausted thinking how hard she works and how easy we all have it


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Stupid is as stupid does. Enough said.


----------



## Lounorada

Waffle65 said:


> That cow print is fitting for her.


 



If she passed me in the street I would not be able to stop myself from 'mooing' at her rather loudly :greengrin:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> If she passed me in the street I would not be able to stop myself from 'mooing' at her rather loudly :greengrin:



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Aminamina

Did Cleveland Rocks Mimi paint her eyebrows and style her?


----------



## AECornell

I wonder what her assistant thinks of her...


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> :greengrin:
> I have no word.
> Credit LSA.



She looks crazy but I like that coat. :ninja:

Why hanging off the shoulder so we can see her boobs, I guess?


----------



## Jayne1

Hiding.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Hiding.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Why Kanye? Everyone knows how you look like!


----------



## Lounorada

Tie-dye and cherub printed pants??? He should be hiding his face wearing that mess.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> Tie-dye and cherub printed pants??? He should be hiding his face wearing that mess.



Maybe he got inspired by the Coldplay halftime show?


----------



## limom

What happened to Kim's hands?


----------



## ophousewife

I won't say she's fat because she did just have a baby, but I will say that she looks terrible! It's starting to look like she doesn't have a nose at all. Scary how obsessed she and the other Ks are with ps.


----------



## Jayne1

Twitter:


----------



## coconutsboston

limom said:


> What happened to Kim's hands?


Bwahaha, messed up barrier cream before her spray tan!  Kanye is "hiding" to distract from it.


----------



## Jikena

Lol what a weird way to hide. Couldn't he just put sunglasses on and hide with his hand ? Does he want to take another STOP sign in the face ? 

Kim's cheeks look so weird Oo


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> If she passed me in the street I would not be able to stop myself from 'mooing' at her rather loudly :greengrin:


You're turning into a right ole bish like the rest of us.  Shame, lol.

Btw is that Lataetia in your avi?  She was my serious girl rush back in the day...


----------



## Crystalina

myown said:


> tbh I think Caitlyn is the prettiest of all




Agreed!!! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Crystalina

limom said:


> What happened to Kim's hands?




I know, right?!?!

They are puffy and orange...and they don't seem to match the hands she used to have.

For all we know, she probably objected them with fillers to look younger!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> You're turning into a right ole bish like the rest of us.  Shame, lol.
> 
> Btw is that Lataetia in your avi?  She was my serious girl rush back in the day...


 



Yep, that is Miss Casta in my avi. She's such a bombshell.


----------



## csre

Maybe her braids are to tight making her eyes look Asian?


----------



## AEGIS

his song on the radio is such garbage to me


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> his song on the radio is such garbage to me



Which one is getting radio play?


----------



## Jayne1

Not interested, but if anyone else is -- watch his show on line tomorrow.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Which one is getting radio play?




the shade in this question

the one about friends? family? something stupid. it sounds like a reductive version of his previous work








btw im not telling you to look it up..i just love this gif of madonna where she said lady gagas work was reductive lol


----------



## Oryx816

^ love that gif too.  Plus it has a pug pillow in the background making it extra delightful.


----------



## Katel

at first glance, I thought this said "lamestream"


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> the shade in this question
> 
> the one about friends? family? something stupid. it sounds like a reductive version of his previous work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw im not telling you to look it up..i just love this gif of madonna where she said lady gagas work was reductive lol


----------



## lp640

Just a mess..


----------



## pukasonqo

lp640 said:


> Just a mess..




i am starting to think she is either blind, heavily medicated or has body dysmorphia
whomever is "dressing" kimbo they are making her into a huge and kruel joke


----------



## White Orchid

Looks like her right nip is staring straight at the Pap :greengrin:



lp640 said:


> Just a mess..


----------



## whimsic

She looks so stupid in those braids. She doesn't pull them off.


----------



## Oryx816

What is she wearing?  It is like a sheer mock turtleneck dickey.  This looks like something from a Liz Lemon glamour collection.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> the shade in this question
> 
> the one about friends? family? something stupid. it sounds like a reductive version of his previous work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw im not telling you to look it up..i just love this gif of madonna where she said lady gagas work was reductive lol


----------



## Lounorada

lp640 said:


> Just a mess..



Hideous. This is what utter desperation looks like.


----------



## Jikena

I really don't get this woman. Whyyyyy whyyy does she wear these atrocious things. She could look so cute and beautiful, but all she does is wear those atrocious "things" as clothes (leggings up to her boobs, transparent "shirt" with an old lady bra...) that just "enhance" the bad things about her body. Learn to wear what makes you look good. Really a mess.


----------



## redney

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/02/kim-kardashian-in-new-york-city-2/

Good comments at the link. Pictures at link, it's her with the see through thing with attached dickie with cow coat. Her hair is NOT that thick on the sides for braids. 

*[FONT=&quot]Kim Kardashian in New York City[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Posted on February 11, 2016 [/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]Kim Kardashian spotted heading to an office building in NYC. She&#8217;s in New York to support husband Kanye West&#8217;s Yeezy Season 3 fashion show.[/FONT]_
  [FONT=&quot] 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]This is a totally normal way to wear a coat. There&#8217;s nothing weird about holding it open just to show your boobs off.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Not that Kanye&#8217;s taking our (or any) advice, but when your own wife can&#8217;t find a way to wear your clothing line in public without resorting to contortions and misdirecting the eye, you might want to re-examine your design skills.[/FONT]


----------



## labelwhore04

Its actually really sad that Kim lets someone going through a manic bi polar episode dress her. He's clearly mentally ill and its kinda scary that she encourages his delusions. No one in their right mind would put their wife in the clothes that he puts her in. They're humiliating and unflattering.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like on the right person this coat could have been an amazing statement piece, but it looks so dumb here.


----------



## gillianna

So which sister will try to show more skin to get the most attention during fashion week?  It is like the stripper job applicants have arrived.  But one has to think that they get more attention by dressing like this.  If Kim looked beautiful in clothes pre Kanye days she would not be plastered in so many articles.  So dress and look like a fool and see your picture out there.  PMK knows how to market her girls.


----------



## redney

labelwhore04 said:


> Its actually really sad that Kim lets someone going through a manic bi polar episode dress her. He's clearly mentally ill and its kinda scary that she encourages his delusions. No one in their right mind would put their wife in the clothes that he puts her in. They're humiliating and unflattering.



Totally agree. That she's probably forced by PMK to put up with Kanye making her look like a total fool over and over is sad, really. Her facial expression, or lack thereof, looks like she's feeling totally humiliated.


----------



## limom

redney said:


> Totally agree. That she's probably forced by PMK to put up with Kanye making her look like a total fool over and over is sad, really. Her facial expression, or lack thereof, looks like she's feeling totally humiliated.


She needs to bust a move ala Janet Jackson and free herself, for real.


----------



## redney

limom said:


> She needs to bust a move ala Janet Jackson and free herself, for real.



I'm not a fan but would cheer her on.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The sad part here is SHE actually thinks she's HOT $hit!


----------



## TC1

She's so puffy from the ankles up. That jumper isn't doing any favours for the fupa either. SMH.


----------



## bag-mania

We know what the acronym for his new album stands for now. 



> *'The Life of Pablo': Kanye West reveals 'final track  list' for new album and meaning behind the title T.L.O.P. but leaves  off song that inspired it*
> 
> Kanye West compares himself to artist Pablo Picasso in his hit single No More Parties in L.A. featuring Kendrick Lamar.
> 
> The  38-year-old rapper perhaps drew inspiration from the lyrics when he  chose the songs and the third - and hopefully last - title for his  seventh studio album coming out on Friday.
> 
> Kanye  took to Twitter to reveal the 'final track list' and meaning behind the  abbreviated title T.L.O.P., which is 'The Life of Pablo.'
> 
> Kanye obviously thought he had something in common with Picasso, who was famous for his cubist works, as Variety reported.
> 
> 'I  feel like Pablo when I&#8217;m workin&#8217; on my shoes / I feel like Pablo when I  see me on the news / I feel like Pablo when I&#8217;m workin&#8217; on my house,'  Kanye chants.
> 
> The first  title was called SWISH before it was changed to Waves, which incited a  Twitter spat with Wiz Khalifa who felt it dishonoured fellow rapper Max  B.
> 
> Kanye's previous album Yeezus soared to No. 1 on the U.S. charts in 2013 and received rave reviews from the critics.
> 
> The  Twitter announcement comes during a busy week for the rapper-fashion  designer who will unveil his season three collection during New York  Fashion Week.
> 
> West  tweeted earlier on Wednesday an odd request to his 18.5 million  followers, most of whom surely do not have access to his private phone  number.
> 
> 'Please no one text me or ask me for anything till Monday,' the rapper wrote.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-P-leaves-song-inspired-it.html#ixzz3zsf7TqZz
> ​​​​



​​​​


----------



## Jayne1

I attached the picture from the article to show how cool and fashion forward he is. 

*Kanye West is looking for someone to give him $100M*



> *Kanye West, whos spending money like its going out of fashion, has been reaching out to heavyweights in the fashion business to back his Yeezy clothing line to the tune of $100 million, sources exclusively tell Page Six.*
> 
> *West has reached out to the top investors and firms in the fashion and luxury goods sector, including LVMH chairman and CEO Bernard Arnault, Richemont and Chris Burch, who helped launch Tory Burchs fashion line and later started C. Wonder.*
> 
> West also hired troubled firm Relativitys fashion arm last year to help him find a big-money backer for his fashion label. Unfortunately, Relativity Fashion was shuttered when the company filed for Chapter 11 in July last year.
> 
> A source told us, Kanye is spending a lot of money. He thinks on a big scale and is currently paying for everything himself. He needs a backer to help him achieve the kind of fashion-world domination he is aiming for.
> 
> West  whos putting on an ambitious Madison Square Garden show on Thursday to debut his Yeezy Season 3 collection and new album T.L.O.P. together as part of Fashion Week  said in a 2013 Sirius interview that his plans are on an epic scale.
> 
> 
> *I am Warhol, he declared. I am the No. 1 most impactful artist of our generation. I am Shakespeare in the flesh. Walt Disney, Nike, Google  now whos going to be the Medici family and stand up and let me create more, or do you want to marginalize me until Im out of my moment? .&#8201;.&#8201;. Im going to be the Tupac [Shakur] of clothing. He went on to declare that he was going to be the first hip-hop designer, and because of that Im gonna be bigger than Walmart.*
> 
> He has a deal with Adidas to sell his Yeezy sneakers after an ugly falling out with Nike.
> 
> A source close to Kanye said, He has defied a lot of doubters with what he has done. He has been a huge success in fashion, particularly what he does with Adidas. He has big plans and hes met with a lot of people in different fashion houses and those with venture capital money in Silicon Valley. His rep declined to comment.



http://pagesix.com/2016/02/10/kanye...im-100m/?_ga=1.134470841.959143719.1450634471


----------



## BPC

He feels like Pablo... 
... ok


----------



## redney

Delusions of grandeur.


----------



## redney

BPC said:


> He feels like Pablo...
> ... ok



Not only Pablo. Warhol, Shakespeare. Walmart.


----------



## Stansy

Kanye needs to be protected from himself.


----------



## BPC

redney said:


> Not only Pablo. Warhol, Shakespeare. Walmart.



 :okay:


----------



## clevercat

Stansy said:


> Kanye needs to be protected from himself.




This. One of these days, I can see him totally losing it...


----------



## Wildflower22

labelwhore04 said:


> Its actually really sad that Kim lets someone going through a manic bi polar episode dress her. He's clearly mentally ill and its kinda scary that she encourages his delusions. No one in their right mind would put their wife in the clothes that he puts her in. They're humiliating and unflattering.




This!


----------



## clydekiwi

redney said:


> Delusions of grandeur.




This!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> I attached the picture from the article to show how cool and fashion forward he is.
> 
> *Kanye West is looking for someone to give him $100M*
> 
> 
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2016/02/10/kanye...m-100m/?_ga=1.134470841.959143719.1450634471n


 

If someone gives him $100million, they deserve to be globally humiliated.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wow he even reached out to LVMN, I can't even imagine them giving him the money.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Wow he even reached out to LVMN, I can't even imagine them giving him the money.



Wasn't he mad at LV at some point in time and wanted the K's to trash all their LV items? Now, he's crawling back for money, huh? Hope they tell him to take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

redney said:


> Wasn't he mad at LV at some point in time and wanted the K's to trash all their LV items? Now, he's crawling back for money, huh? Hope they tell him to take a long walk off a short pier.



Ahhh that's right he had issues with LV and they are owned by LVMH!

Why doesn't he ask his "RICH" wife?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Heavy contouring? Botox? Eye lift? What is up with her face?


----------



## ChanelMommy

On a positive note their daughter North is adorable


----------



## Flawn08

limom said:


> :greengrin:
> I have no word.
> Credit LSA.



KimMoo!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Flawn08 said:


> KimMoo!




You better trademark that word. NOW.


----------



## Sasha2012

I saw this on twitter, is he serious with this price? 

The person who posted it said this better be the shirt 2pac got shot in ...RIP Pac

https://twitter.com/CurveAllHoes/status/667499834866343938


----------



## gillianna

I guess it benefits him not to have to hire people who know how to sew to make his garments.  Would anyone of sound mind actually want to buy or be seen in his clothing?  How come the KKlan is not running around in his Amish Spanx and ripped dumpster clothing?  Some of Kimbo condom  Spanx outfits might have been designed by him and you can see how flattering they look.


----------



## addisonshopper

berrydiva said:


> She looks crazy but I like that coat. :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hanging off the shoulder so we can see her boobs, I guess?




Right take it off or put it all the way on. Like a kid with your jacket hanging off


----------



## Aminamina

At   last. The King and Queen of People of Walmart have arrived. Phew.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

People in-the-know in fashion have to be laughing at him, right?

And comparing yourself to actual geniuses, doesn't make you one. It only shows how desperate you are.

Kim must be hating his a$$ for putting her in these unflattering get-ups. There's not one redeeming feature, head to toe.


----------



## bag-mania

Is anyone interested in listening to his album launch stream? It's going on now but you know it can't be free.

He posted the new cover art a little while ago.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> I saw this on twitter, is he serious with this price?
> 
> The person who posted it said this better be the shirt 2pac got shot in ...RIP Pac
> 
> https://twitter.com/CurveAllHoes/status/667499834866343938




OMG!!! Ain't nobody gon buy that ish!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Listening to Kanye's new song on the radio now:

"The whole family making money... thank God for E!"


----------



## Glitterandstuds

They strolling in like the first family and oh look at Lamar, Kim with blonde hair too?


----------



## Strawberree

Sasha2012 said:


> I saw this on twitter, is he serious with this price?
> 
> The person who posted it said this better be the shirt 2pac got shot in ...RIP Pac
> 
> https://twitter.com/CurveAllHoes/status/667499834866343938




Oh dear, it looks like the mice have been at it. Yuck.


----------



## Sasha2012

via twitter


----------



## Jayne1

The blonde wig is to distract from the fact that she's not back to her previous self.


----------



## glamourous1098

What is happening on Kim's head!?!?!? 


Second thought, I don't want to know.


----------



## bag-mania

Highlights so far. Gotta love that they took notice of Jaden Smith wandering into the wrong section. Damn that kid is such a dork. 



> *4:56 p.m. EST: *&#8220;*Veronica Webb*  walked out during the track &#8216;Famous&#8217; in a fur coat and everybody  cheered. Kylie is jumping up and down and singing to Kourtney and  Kendall. Khloe joined them and shouted, &#8216;I made that ***** famous!&#8217; to  the lyrics. Kendall, Kylie, Khloe and Kourtney are all dancing as Kim  gets up and joins them. It's a Kardashain dance party!&#8221;
> 
> *Naomi Campbell* is modeling Yeezy 3, clad in a black fur coat.
> 
> *4:41 p.m. EST:*  &#8220;Kanye is playing the first song off the album on full blast &#8212;  &#8216;Ultralight Bling&#8217; &#8212; bass is shaking the entire arena as a gospel voice  wails.
> 
> &#8216;Feel free to dance and cheer!&#8217; Kanye announced.&#8221;
> 
> *4:37 p.m. EST:* &#8220;The Kardashians are sitting a row next to Anna, posing for photos in white and diamonds. *Caitlin* is with *Kris*. When* Kourtney *walked in, she was holding *North West*!"
> 
> *4:34 p.m. EST:* &#8220;All the Kardashians just walked in. *Kim* is blonde! They are wearing white fur coats. *Lamar *walked in with *Kanye* and Kanye walked him to his seat &#8212; everyone is cheering!&#8221;
> 
> *4:24 p.m. EST:* "*Jaden Smith*  just walked in holding hands with his girlfriend and sits down before  he realizes he's in the wrong section. He slaps a friend's hand and  says, &#8216;What's up, bro? Are you good?&#8217; before rushing off.
> 
> Female  models in neutral-colored body stockings with neon trim file into the  ginormous parachute bubble. It's getting crowded in there!"
> 
> *4:16 p.m. EST:* "*Anna Wintour*, dressed in a fur coat, just sat down at the aisle seat of the empty row in front of me."
> 
> *4:10 p.m. EST:* "Stagehands are starting to practice making waves with the parachute (get it?) as shirtless men file under it. *Austin Mahone* just breezes past me in all black and sits at the end of my row. He's snapping pics on his iPhone. Also spotted: *DJ Cassidy* in one of the many long fur coats I've spotted here on this frigid day."
> 
> *3:59 p.m. EST:*  "The arena is staring to fill with smoke from smoke machines under the  parachutes, but the arena is still mostly empty despite the 4 p.m.  showtime. I'm told it will definitely start almost an hour late as  that's how Yeezy rolls. I'm also told Kanye has hired one thousand  models for the show."
> 
> *3:40 p.m. EST:*  "Just got in and the arena is basically empty. Kanye and his team are  setting up under huge parachute tarps in the middle of the arena. Tons  of models and people under the parachute material milling about, but the  seats in the arena are mostly empty. Mobs of people outside are trying  to get in though, most of them in Kanye-style bomber jackets of various  colors and Adidas Air Yeezy-style sneakers and tight jeans."
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...son-3-album-watch-the-livestream-here-w164114


----------



## Sasha2012

Naomi Campbel walking for Yeezy.

via twitter


----------



## limom

Naomi slays as usual.
Is she even wearing the line?
It looks like a random mink circa 1990.
North is the true star in that family at this point.
She gives face like nobody's business.


----------



## dalinda

the last pic looks like a refugee center


----------



## GoGlam

Wait huh... Is this in MSG?  So many models! That is a massive production


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Wait huh... Is this in MSG?  So many models! That is a massive production



Yes it is..
I can't imagine how much the production costs are...
And according to gossip, he fronted the whole thing.
With some promo from tidal.


----------



## redney

Is that Kovered up Kendull karrying North? She isn't walking in Yeezy's show?


----------



## Leelee786

I thought Kim was supposed to walk in the show [emoji50]


----------



## bag-mania

More snippets.



> 5:36 P.M. EST: Kanye says, This is really a gospel album ... and this is something that couldn't have happened without God holding me down ... it's been a struggle. I feel so happy, I feel so much joy to create music without people sting on me ... and I thank my wife and family for supporting me. He thanks the crowd for buying his merchandise, music and products and for supporting him to speak his mind. And then ... before he goes, he wants to show us a video game, saying the idea is his mom traveling through the gates of heaven. A video then plays of Donda flying through heaven. The game is called Only One: The Game.
> 
> That's not easy to do. yall act like **** is regular ... you don't understand I meet with everybody in San Fran and they dis the fk out of me. I want to make a game and say fk you. That **** was hard to do,
> 
> Man. Kanye then plays the video of his mom again."
> 
> 5:28 p.m. EST: "Kanye just announced Jay Z is in the building and thanks Tyga for supporting the event and being there."
> 
> 5:24 p.m. EST: The Kardashians rise as Doug wants to play a new song. Carine Roitfeld boogies and Kim and Khloe plan their exit. Caitlyn also dances in her seat. They seem torn between whether to leave or keep partying. Lamar is trying to point the way to the best exit.
> 
> 5:22 p.m. EST: Kanye blasts Fade as Kim, Kylie and Khloe dance and Kendall kisses Olivier.
> 
> 5:20 p.m. EST: Kanye is thanking the fashion crowd and thanks Carine Roitfeld, the former editor-in-chief of Vogue Paris, for putting Kim on her first fashion cover. Now he's thanking Olivier from Balmain.
> 
> Someone just said, Fk Michael Jordan and Kanye said I wouldn't be here except for Michael Jordan. Respect Jordan! Respect Jordan!
> 
> Now he's offering to play more more songs off the album.
> 
> 5:16 p.m. EST: "He says, Tell me how you feel ... did I deliver my promise of the album? He then thanks his family and wife, Kim Kardashian."
> 
> 5:13 p.m. EST: "Throbbing waves of bass shake the arena as the models put their fists down during this spooky last number, 'Wolves.'"
> 
> 5:00 p.m. EST: "As Kanye pumps another complete banger called 'Highlights,' the models remain standing there frozen -- except the iconic black supermodels, who leave the arena floor. (Alek Wek is also one of them.) The song is a reggae-flavored throbber that had Kylie and Kim singing along. Kourtney is putting her hands on Lamar's shoulder as they move their heads and sing along with Kendall, rapping all the words. Lamar has a big smile on his face."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...son-3-album-watch-the-livestream-here-w164114


----------



## clydekiwi

From instagram. Rules for kanyes models


----------



## FreeSpirit71

K's looking like all the Madame's got let out out of the brothel for the day.







And Ex-squeeze me? - the rolled out Lamar to the fashion show?


----------



## Lola69

These people look like a circus and Kanye is the ring leader, except for baby North. She's adorable.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

clydekiwi said:


> From instagram. Rules for kanyes models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270292



He's such a control freak.

This is the image I get of him behind the scenes...


----------



## Sasha2012

Anna Wintour next to Kim.












via twitter


----------



## limom

Credit LSA


----------



## limom

More


----------



## clydekiwi

limom said:


> More




Why does his mother shirt cost more? Lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

limom said:


> More



Those home painted looking t-shirts...


----------



## Sasha2012

Still the most buzzed-about fashion rookie on the block, Kanye West debuted his latest Yeezy collection to an A-list crowd at New York City's Madison Square Garden today. But unlike in previous seasons, front row-sitting stars like Vogue editor-in-chief Anna Wintour, a newly-blonde Kim Kardashian, supermodel Karlie Kloss, and fellow loose canon Jaden Smith were treated to a bit of color from the rapper-turned-designer.

For Season Three, Kanye injected a few bright hues into his go-to neutral palette, jazzing up shades of nude, brown, and black with  gasp  red, yellow, and blue. 

But the show was still quite unlike anything anyone had ever seen before, starting with the out-of-the-ordinary invites and a larger-than-life venue, and finishing with supermodel Naomi Campbell hitting the stage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...howcase-Yeezy-3-collection.html#ixzz3zu6TMuNA


----------



## Lodpah

I live with someone who is medically diagnosed as Bipolar. There are 2 levels. Bipolar 1 and Bipolar 2. The thing is someone has to keep you in check. In my situation I make sure my loved one eats well, rests well and I basically rein him in when he is on the verge of an episode or while he's in normal mode.  My observation of Kanye is that no one reins him in and he is allowed to manifest his episodes or he does not take his meds. I wouldn't be surprised if he is taking meds. A lot of homeless people are bipolar and I'd only they have good health care and take their meds like Risperil and whatever they can be prescribed they can live normal lives. My loved one has been hospitalized many times due to his bipolar. He takes meds but the downfall is they start feeling better and don't take their meds anymore. They do have grand delusions. One of the first signs is when he starts thinking he's the best and nothing can stop him.


I wonder if the Kardashians even care and allow his what I think bipolar to get out of control and don't care because he's famous?


----------



## NovemberRain

Well bless their hearts!


----------



## littlerock

Is this real life? Or is this a mock up of a would-be Yeezy Season 3 from somewhere like the Onion?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This straight up, over the top mess is so cheesy I feel like they're ripping a scene out of Zoolander or Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## bag-mania

clydekiwi said:


> Why does his mother shirt cost more? Lol




Because it was made with love!

However, I believe the price tags are for the shirts hanging behind the "tribute" T-shirts.


----------



## redney

Good lord what a train wreck.


----------



## GoGlam

I actually really like the color blocked tights... Did Rob help design them!??[emoji23]


----------



## aleksandras

So the Klan had a pact to look like clowns today. The best part is that they take themselves so seriously that you almost feel bad for them.


----------



## clydekiwi

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's such a control freak.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the image I get of him behind the scenes...




Lmao. Me too


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter


----------



## lovely

Someone needs to hold me after that disaster. 

Are Kris and Kourtney wearing the same getup?


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> Highlights so far. Gotta love that they took notice of Jaden Smith wandering into the wrong section. Damn that kid is such a dork.





bag-mania said:


> More snippets.








What the actual f**k???  This sounds like a convention for narcissists and people who are going through a manic episode, not real life  
The fashion industry is an absolute JOKE for entertaining Kanye and this idiotic family. I just don't understand it...

I couldn't imagine having to sit through this circus of ridiculousness. Everyone there is probably on some sort of drugs just to get through it.


----------



## Baileylouise

What a horrible sad freak show of a family. I am disturbed by those tribute  T-shirts. Who would pay for that?


----------



## pursegrl12

clydekiwi said:


> Why does his mother shirt cost more? Lol




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I cant


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg.......seriously?


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Credit LSA


 Which one is which?


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg.......seriously?


 

To say that is tacky is an understatement. Making money off of your parents passing?
 Seriously?? It just goes to show how repulsive Kanye & the Ks are.


----------



## Sappho

I am speechless...I cannot believe they parade around looking like that...


----------



## usmcwifey

dangerouscurves said:


> OMG!!! Ain't nobody gon buy that ish!!!




You mean like no one would buy his insanely overpriced white t-shirt? Lol there's an idiot for everything trust me [emoji23]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Who the Eff gives a crap about Rob Kardashian???


----------



## Lola69

I think it's sweet to honor their parents but not sell shirts with their names on it.


----------



## berrydiva

Naomi is that bish as usual. I refuse to comment on the rest.


----------



## baglover1973

the fact that anyone lets Kanye "design" clothing is a riot....and as far as the K's go...they all look ridiculous as usual.


----------



## ophousewife

I just find it funny that Kim is dressed like a yeti. Let the Ks be krazy, I'm enjoying every minute of it. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> More snippets.



Can someone explain what is happening in those first 2 pics with the horse and winged man? Is that supposed to be him? Me confused.


----------



## lil_fashionista

It was nice to see Lamar out and about, and Naomi looked amazing. 

That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## NicolesCloset

The model rules? Be casual but, no sudden movements. Love the circus show

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Encore Hermes

random thought that entered my head  must have been the leggings or whatevertheyare.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> I saw this on twitter, is he serious with this price?
> 
> The person who posted it said this better be the shirt 2pac got shot in ...RIP Pac
> 
> https://twitter.com/CurveAllHoes/status/667499834866343938



Was it wrong that I laughed at this?...


----------



## emorylight

Kanye's being Kanye again. 



> *Kanye West raps about Taylor Swift on new album: &#8220;I made that ***** famous&#8221;
> *
> Following their public reconciliation, Kanye has potentially reignited the feud on The Life of Pablo track "Famous"
> 
> BY ALEX YOUNGON FEBRUARY 11, 2016, 2:07PM
> 
> Did Kanye West just break his truce with Taylor Swift?
> 
> The rapper and sneaker mogul, debuted his album Thursday afternoon during New York Fashion Week at Madison Square Garden. The Life Of Pablo &#8212; the album formerly known as Waves, Swish, and, once upon a time, So Help Me God &#8212; features tons of name drops. From Rob [Kardashian, West&#8217;s brother-in-law] to Blac Chyna to West&#8217;s wife, Kim Kardashian, ex Ray J.
> 
> One particularly memorable line? &#8220;I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex, I made that b&#8212;ch famous,&#8221; off &#8220;Famous.&#8221; West and Swift have a storied past. The rapper famously interrupted Taylor Swift at the 2009 VMAs, when he was upset that Swift won best video over Beyoncé. They buried the hatchet last year when Swift presented West with the Video Vanguard Award at the 2015 VMAs.
> 
> Representatives for West and Swift did not immediately return requests for comment. However, Swift&#8217;s brother, Austin Swift, posted an Instagram video in which he tosses his Yeezy sneakers into the garbage. &#8220;Getting a head start on some spring cleaning,&#8221; he wrote in the caption. &#8220;Here we go again.&#8221;



Source: Entertainment Weekly


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> random thought that entered my head  must have been the leggings or whatevertheyare.
> View attachment 3270427


----------



## lizmil

Encore Hermes said:


> random thought that entered my head  must have been the leggings or whatevertheyare.
> View attachment 3270427



The models standing together in the group look like they are part of a zombie film.


----------



## Oruka

I am intrigued to buy this album, maybe this is his way of finally getting over his beloved mother's death. He appears manic and unhinged these past weeks. Kim kardashian must be a SAINT, lol.

A few things I noted:

Kim face, just WOW and I guess she has no friend. This girl should cry looking at old pics and see what she had done to her once beautiful face.

Who is taking care of little North during this circus. It seems that Kendall and Kourtney were attending to her as Kim was more busy posing and whatnot

I like Kanye's clothes!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

emorylight said:


> Kanye's being Kanye again.
> 
> Source: Entertainment Weekly


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Can someone explain what is happening in those first 2 pics with the horse and winged man? Is that supposed to be him? Me confused.



As I understand it, it was part of his tribute to his mother. So the figure is supposed to be her. It is a video game he showed before the event ended, as described by the reporter:



> He thanks the crowd for buying his merchandise, music and products and for supporting him to speak his mind. And then ... before he goes, he wants to show us a video game, saying the idea is his mom traveling through the gates of heaven. A video then plays of Donda flying through heaven. The game is called Only One: The Game.


----------



## gillianna

I guess anyone can dress in high fashion Kanye clothing. Just go to Goodwill and buy a solid sweater and rip some holes in it.  Add some compression tights and you have it.   Even the cast of The Walking Dead wardrobe has more creativity.  

Being on the wrong meds or off their medication will eventually catch up with a person.


----------



## gillianna

I guess anyone can dress in high fashion Kanye clothing. Just go to Goodwill and buy a solid sweater and rip some holes in it.  Add some compression tights and you have it.   Even the cast of The Walking Dead wardrobe has more creativity.  I guess the wig company didn't get their truck to the show in time for the models to finish dressing. 

Being on the wrong meds or off their medication will eventually catch up with a person.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm just going to leave this here....and then walk away. 

http://www.eonline.com/news/739353/...stom-yeezy-3-outfits-during-kanye-west-s-show


----------



## chloebagfreak

It looks like she has three boobs!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

It's not as though she looks amazing, but it could've been worse. She looks different.. Maybe that's a good thing? shrugs


----------



## chloebagfreak

clydekiwi said:


> From instagram. Rules for kanyes models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270292


Lye down?.
Percautios????  WT?


----------



## brandy33

berrydiva said:


> I'm just going to leave this here....and then walk away.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/739353/...stom-yeezy-3-outfits-during-kanye-west-s-show


 She looks like an albino Sasquatch.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Lounorada said:


> To say that is tacky is an understatement. Making money off of your parents passing?
> Seriously?? It just goes to show how repulsive Kanye & the Ks are.



I would understand if it was for the funeral cost or family. They do not need the money, plus I doubt Rob Sr. would want to be apart of this.


----------



## bag-princess

lp640 said:


> Just a mess..





whimsic said:


> She looks so stupid in those braids. She doesn't pull them off.





and we all know that is not her hair!  it is no where near that thick or long to make braids like that!


----------



## bag-princess

clydekiwi said:


> From instagram. Rules for kanyes models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270292









loosen up and not stiffness BUT do not be casual!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Well, negative attention is still attention (and apparently beats none at all).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Time to hang up the rap career and go into semi-retirement. He is an elder statesman and clearly can't afford the ghostwriters anymore.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> As I understand it, it was part of his tribute to his mother. So the figure is supposed to be her. It is a video game he showed before the event ended, as described by the reporter:




Thanks.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks like a broke down Elsa


----------



## Glitterandstuds

No words


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oh Oliver


----------



## White Orchid

It's almost as if they're parodying themselves.


----------



## gillianna

I guess Kanye had fun in Paris.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> I saw this on twitter, is he serious with this price?
> 
> The person who posted it said this better be the shirt 2pac got shot in ...RIP Pac
> 
> https://twitter.com/CurveAllHoes/status/667499834866343938



That cannot possibly say $2,500!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a show attended by some of the biggest names in the world of fashion.

But North West was undoubtedly the real star of the show after charming the audience at her father Kanye's New York Fashion Week event at Madison Square Garden on Thursday.

And her old man seemed as proud as punch of the adorable two-year-old, going as far as to pose for a photo with his girl backstage after the Yeezy Season Three launch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ms-crowd-NYFW-fashion-show.html#ixzz3zvNdWHGV


----------



## White Orchid

gillianna said:


> I guess Kanye had fun in Paris.


----------



## berrydiva

America. This is your fault.


----------



## VickyB

baglover1973 said:


> the fact that anyone lets Kanye "design" clothing is a riot....and as far as the K's go...they all look ridiculous as usual.



And what exactly is he designing??? Hole placement????


----------



## Chloe_chick999

VickyB said:


> That cannot possibly say $2,500!!!!!!!!



You're right, it says $2,600! LOL!


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> I'm just going to leave this here....and then walk away.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/739353/...stom-yeezy-3-outfits-during-kanye-west-s-show



I am shocked.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe_chick999 said:


> You're right, it says $2,600! LOL!



 I saw that when I enlarged the pic. I cannot believe anybody is paying that kind of money for those rags. His designs look so dirty I wouldn't use them to wash my floors.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

VickyB said:


> I saw that when I enlarged the pic. I cannot believe anybody is paying that kind of money for those rags. His designs look so dirty I wouldn't use them to wash my floors.



Yep, looks like a shirt my puppy got a hold of.


----------



## bag-mania

It's like a whole family of Abominable Snowmen were slaughtered to cover the K crew in layers of white fluff.


----------



## redney

Bumbles!


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I'm just going to leave this here....and then walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/739353/...stom-yeezy-3-outfits-during-kanye-west-s-show




Oh Berry!  My eyes!

It is like she is channeling that old porn star Cicciolina!


----------



## Lola69

Kanye should have his own thread.


----------



## Crystalina

redney said:


> Bumbles!
> 
> c2.staticflickr.com/8/7029/6564333621_7e8c61e93e_b.jpg




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]love this!!!!!


----------



## redney

Lola69 said:


> Kanye should have his own thread.



Oh gosh no! All the K and J threads need to be combined into one. It's the same pictures, the same PS, the same crazy outfits, the same nutters.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

All the comments are hilarious, there are no words, they've really outdone themselves here. And I seriously can't believe they rolled Lamar out of bed for Kanye's circus.


----------



## terebina786

I just can't look away from this train wreck.


----------



## AEGIS

they all look like caricatures


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg.......seriously?



i believe in my heart those prices cannot be real and that those shirts are not for sale. those type of shirts were popular in the hood in the 90s


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> i believe in my heart those prices cannot be real and that those shirts are not for sale. those type of shirts were popular in the hood in the 90s


I don't know what the prices are for, I assumed it was for the merchandise hanging behind. The prints are on the same shirt so they wouldn't have different prices. Donda West is on the front and Robert Kardashian is on the back.









via Daily Mail


----------



## poopsie

Wow! An albino sasquatch and a pink wookie


----------



## AECornell

Didn't Jay say he was going to stop saying b***h in his songs because he had a daughter? Did he stay true to that? I'm wondering if Kanye is so obsessed with Jay, why wouldn't he follow his lead? How can he say things about women the way he did Taylor? Would he want someone talking about his daughter that way? What a terrible example for his son.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chloe_chick999 said:


> You're right, it says $2,600! LOL!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## myown

Teemu said:


> She looks like Cher.



Oh my god, that´s true!


----------



## myown

lp640 said:


> Just a mess..



do you see where her nipples are?
I mean... I am pretty flat chested and dont have kids... is that normal that your nipples hang under your armpit?


----------



## myown

Encore Hermes said:


> random thought that entered my head  must have been the leggings or whatevertheyare.
> View attachment 3270427


I really wonder who buys this stuff




berrydiva said:


> I'm just going to leave this here....and then walk away.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/739353/...stom-yeezy-3-outfits-during-kanye-west-s-show


all of them are naked?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Interesting to see what he does.


----------



## Fran0421

Apparently taylor swift is pissed off at kanye for writing that she was a ***** in his new song at the show.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> It's like a whole family of Abominable Snowmen were slaughtered to cover the K crew in layers of white fluff.


----------



## Jikena

I was gonna comment on this but you guys already said everything I was thinking.


----------



## AECornell

As she should be. I'm not a fan of hers but that's not ok for him to say. Apparently in his song he also said he could have sex with her.



Fran0421 said:


> Apparently taylor swift is pissed off at kanye for writing that she was a ***** in his new song at the show.


----------



## krissa

He prob brought up swift to get attention. He's such a klown. Can any rich people explain to me why you would pay tons for clothes with holes in them? Or is this just a krazy aesthetic I'm not understanding.


----------



## Oryx816

krissa said:


> He prob brought up swift to get attention. He's such a klown. Can any rich people explain to me why you would pay tons for clothes with holes in them? Or is this just a krazy aesthetic I'm not understanding.




+1.  This exactly.  The Taylor name drop was just to create buzz because he is getting old and he is now taking a page from the K klan on how to get attention by any means necessary.  Talent is not required.


----------



## Fran0421

AECornell said:


> As she should be. I'm not a fan of hers but that's not ok for him to say. Apparently in his song he also said he could have sex with her.



I am not a fan of hers either and also don't agree with it either! That's disgusting . Kanye is such a douche. All for attention lol.


----------



## lil_fashionista

AEGIS said:


> i believe in my heart those prices cannot be real and that those shirts are not for sale. those type of shirts were popular in the hood in the 90s



They're still popular but they mostly feature young black men now.


----------



## lizmil

Hmm buy ripped up holey Yeezy shirt for $2,600, pay college tuition, decisions, decisions!


----------



## limom

lil_fashionista said:


> They're still popular but they mostly feature young black men now.





AEGIS said:


> i believe in my heart those prices cannot be real and that those shirts are not for sale. those type of shirts were popular in the hood in the 90s



On a lighter note, those shirts are now for sale on eBay for a huge markup.
And yes, people are buying them....


----------



## GaitreeS

Did Bey and Jay make it out? or Rih?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kanye just went on another Twitter rant.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Listening to Kanye's new song on the radio now:
> 
> "The whole family making money... thank God for E!"



I was wrong according to the New York Times.
Adidas paid for this crap.
See article.

Of course that cow Karine Coitfield was there blowing his azz.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/12/a...e=Endslate&entrySlide=1&pgtype=imageslideshow


----------



## Encore Hermes

His pic reminds me of the wedding pic with the family. 





Celebitchy


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kanye just went on another Twitter rant.



Meltdown alert
Wtf are the men in white?


----------



## Lola69

redney said:


> Oh gosh no! All the K and J threads need to be combined into one. It's the same pictures, the same PS, the same crazy outfits, the same nutters.




That does make more sense. The same pics in all the threads.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Right here


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He is horrible. Vile lyrics and behavior. No respect for anyone. Exceedingly arrogant while he's making total crap. I can't believe people still put up with him. But the last interview I saw Khloe and the other commentators looked genuinely scared to do anything put praise his rants. And the way he controls Kim, she had to look to him before she would answer anything, throwing out her clothes and dressing her up in this nonsense 

She won't, but I hope Taylor goes in on him. No one can throw lyrical shade like that girl.


----------



## clevercat

I think at this point it is clear to everyone (with the exception, perhaps, of the bean-brained Kimmy Kakes) that he has a serious mental illness. He has always been a vile, obnoxious pillock but just lately a line has been crossed. I don't think he can help himself...he is heading for a complete meltdown, I think...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eh I think he is the same a-hole he has been since day one. Nothing mental about that.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Didn't Jay say he was going to stop saying b***h in his songs because he had a daughter? Did he stay true to that? I'm wondering if Kanye is so obsessed with Jay, why wouldn't he follow his lead? How can he say things about women the way he did Taylor? Would he want someone talking about his daughter that way? What a terrible example for his son.


Jay never said that, it was written by some blogger and the internet ran with it as if it came from Jay.  



Encore Hermes said:


> Right here
> View attachment 3271025
> 
> View attachment 3271026
> 
> View attachment 3271027
> 
> View attachment 3271029
> 
> View attachment 3271030


Since when has b*tch been a term of endearment in hip-hop...no not ever. He's confused over the fact that it gets used and depending on context is extremely misogynistic. He has no one to reel him in and help control him. I keep saying this dude has an undiagnosed mental illness. He's going to seriously hurt someone one day. All that being said, I don't trust Taylor Swift either...she seems the type to make it seem as if a conversation between them never really took place even if one did.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm SMH at people saying he made history last night & that this will all be in history books.


----------



## limom

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> He is horrible. Vile lyrics and behavior. No respect for anyone. Exceedingly arrogant while he's making total crap. I can't believe people still put up with him. But the last interview I saw Khloe and the other commentators looked genuinely scared to do anything put praise his rants. And the way he controls Kim, she had to look to him before she would answer anything, throwing out her clothes and dressing her up in this nonsense
> 
> She won't, but I hope Taylor goes in on him. No one can throw lyrical shade like that girl.


I hope she keeps quiet and not feed the monster.
That is what he wants



clevercat said:


> I think at this point it is clear to everyone (with the exception, perhaps, of the bean-brained Kimmy Kakes) that he has a serious mental illness. He has always been a vile, obnoxious pillock but just lately a line has been crossed. I don't think he can help himself...he is heading for a complete meltdown, I think...


I can recommend a nice quiet sanitarium in Switzerland.
Us, French have suffered enough with this person.
No more Paris trip, svp


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm SMH at people saying he made history last night & that this will all be in history books.



What happened last night?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

limom said:


> I hope she keeps quiet and not feed the monster.
> 
> That is what he wants




True. And I think that's what she'll do.


----------



## Oryx816

I simply cannot tolerate him and his arrogance and disrespect towards others.  If he thinks so highly of the arts and feels artists should be respected, then why does he force designers who have booked time during NYFW to change their plans because he decides to take their time slot?

In his mind he is the only artist and a real Renaissance man at that.  Of course, this perception exists only in his own mind.


----------



## AECornell

Ah I see, thanks for clarifying. It was a number of years ago that came out and I didn't know the full story.



berrydiva said:


> Jay never said that, it was written by some blogger and the internet ran with it as if it came from Jay


----------



## myown

Encore Hermes said:


> His pic reminds me of the wedding pic with the family.
> media.gettyimages.com/photos/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-kris-jenner-kendall-jenner-kourtney-picture-id509642778
> Celebitchy



woah! look at these creepy faces in the window behind!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

BagOuttaHell said:


> What happened last night?




His fashion show, people keep saying it will be put in history books lol


----------



## gillianna

I wonder if Kanye's close male friends use the term of endearment on him?  Maybe he is their perfect Bitc-.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Found this link on KTT

'My pants were carhartt and my shirt was American Apparel' 
Warning some strong language


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Glitterandstuds said:


> His fashion show, people keep saying it will be put in history books lol



Ooooh I thought something else happened. haha.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Encore Hermes said:


> His pic reminds me of the wedding pic with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebitchy



Is Lamar's face paralyzed on one side, or did he always smile like that?


----------



## addisonshopper

Im sorry but they all look like a bunch of dope feems trying to stay cool and hip and not want anyone to know they do drugs-BUT EVERYBODY KNOW...


----------



## Encore Hermes

lanasyogamama said:


> Is Lamar's face paralyzed on one side, or did he always smile like that?



Sometimes but I think he is still weak. 





Werner


----------



## lanasyogamama

Encore Hermes said:


> Sometimes but I think he is still weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werner



Well, as long as he was there to support Kanye!  RME.


----------



## Waffle65

It doesn't look like her *** has gotten any smaller.


----------



## gillianna

Kanye in his dainty pearl jacket looks really pretty.  Wonder if he has a matching skirt to wear with it at home?


----------



## beekmanhill

That article says the music was at "earsplitting volume."  I didn't notice earmuffs on North.   She's too young to be exposed to that noise.


----------



## bag-mania

beekmanhill said:


> That article says the music was at "earsplitting volume."  I didn't notice earmuffs on North.   She's too young to be exposed to that noise.



Maybe they put earplugs in her ears. Though that is giving them credit for actually considering the well-being of their child. So, I'm guessing the poor girl might have hearing damage in her future. An event like this would be overwhelming to most toddlers but North has been going to this kind of thing since birth so it probably didn't faze her.


----------



## emorylight

He said he called Taylor and had an hour long conversation with her on the song?  Didn't this same guy also claimed ***** called him at home or something?


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-mania said:


> Maybe they put earplugs in her ears. Though that is giving them credit for actually considering the well-being of their child. So, I'm guessing the poor girl might have hearing damage in her future. An event like this would be overwhelming to most toddlers but North has been going to this kind of thing since birth so it probably didn't faze her.



Never mind the second hand weed smoke... people were lighting up in there like they were at the club...


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> That article says the music was at "earsplitting volume."  I didn't notice earmuffs on North.   She's too young to be exposed to that noise.



I'm sure they meant that figuratively....highly doubt it was literally that loud because Madison Square Garden isn't trying to have their multi-million dollar sound system destroyed and their sound engineers control all of that anyway. But I have no problem believing that Kanye wanted the music turned up as much as possible.


----------



## limom

It is not a place for a toddler.
this is crackheads behavior.


----------



## bag-princess

emorylight said:


> He said he called Taylor and had an hour long conversation with her on the song? * Didn't this same guy also claimed ***** called him at home or something?*




he did!  and we all know what the President thinks of him and his wife/her family!!!  ain't no way he took that call!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> I'm sure they meant that figuratively....highly doubt it was literally that loud because Madison Square Garden isn't trying to have their multi-million dollar sound system destroyed and their sound engineers control all of that anyway. But I have no problem believing that Kanye wanted the music turned up as much as possible.



Good point.  In the clips I've seen, the music was not all that loud.


----------



## bag-mania

YSoLovely said:


> Never mind the second hand weed smoke... people were lighting up in there like they were at the club...



Yeah, well you can't expect them to think about trivial stuff like that. This event was ALL ABOUT KANYE!!! Anything that didn't celebrate his greatness is inconsequential.


----------



## berrydiva

emorylight said:


> He said he called Taylor and had an hour long conversation with her on the song?  Didn't this same guy also claimed ***** called him at home or something?


He's delusional. It was funny when the ***** denied speaking to him and said "I don't think I have his number". lol



YSoLovely said:


> Never mind the second hand weed smoke... people were lighting up in there like they were at the club...


I could only imagine. Sad that she's a prop for their image.


----------



## qwertyword

dalinda said:


> the last pic looks like a refugee center




Loll definitely!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Never mind the second hand weed smoke... people were lighting up in there like they were at the club...




SMH, poor kid 




limom said:


> *It is not a place for a toddler.*
> this is crackheads behavior.




Agreed.


----------



## Lounorada

Getty Images


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Getty Images




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


>



Kanye posing there with his pimp stable.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> Is Lamar's face paralyzed on one side, or did he always smile like that?


I thought so too...that's it's still paralyzed.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lawd


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## Lounorada

Lawd, he never shuts up.


----------



## CeeJay

http://www.bustle.com/articles/1413...eative-director-the-answer-might-surprise-you

Lawd .. that's all I have to say ..


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3271368
> 
> 
> 
> Lawd




With no talent?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CeeJay said:


> http://www.bustle.com/articles/1413...eative-director-the-answer-might-surprise-you
> 
> Lawd .. that's all I have to say ..




Eye rolling at that whole article.


----------



## mbaldino

CeeJay said:


> http://www.bustle.com/articles/1413...eative-director-the-answer-might-surprise-you
> 
> Lawd .. that's all I have to say ..




Didn't Kanye once tear up a birkin on stage?


----------



## redney

Can't find it now but read something earlier today on my phone that Yeezy's models weren't paid or something? Also read the theme was "Rwandan refugee camp" and even the models were calling them thrift-store clothes.


----------



## jun3machina

Checking in hoping the dynasty is going up in flames...


----------



## bag-mania

CeeJay said:


> http://www.bustle.com/articles/1413...eative-director-the-answer-might-surprise-you
> 
> Lawd .. that's all I have to say ..



What happens when fangirls write for magazines.


----------



## emorylight

I'm confused by Taylor's tweet?  Or was that her subtle way of saying Kanye should be sent off to an island far, far away?


----------



## emorylight

CeeJay said:


> http://www.bustle.com/articles/1413...eative-director-the-answer-might-surprise-you
> 
> Lawd .. that's all I have to say ..



I'm inclined to think that the writer of this article is exercising a great sense of irony.

Or at least I hope.


----------



## CeeJay

You know, I truly believe that Kanye and the Kartrashians were meant for each other.  What other family would take in a fool like him, and what fool would bother with a family like that???


----------



## bag-mania

Here's an extra's take on what it was like to be in the show. It is a fascinating read.



> *I Was an Extra In Kanye Wests Fashion Show and It Was Crazier Than It Looked
> *
> The day before the show, on Wednesday morning, I got a text message saying: Youve been chosen as an extra for Kanye Wests show. Click here to print your ticket. It had all these rules on how to arrive: No nail polish, no jewelry, no makeup, dont style your hair, dress cool, dress nice, wear jeans and sneakers. It was all very strange. I found out about it through a friend who wrangled me to go with her. When my friend didnt get chosen, I was like, Im not going; 10 hours for 100 dollars isnt worth it. I like Kanye, but I dont care that much.
> 
> But every one of my friends and family members were like, This is such a cool opportunity. Itll never come around again. You have to do it. I was peer-pressured into doing it and, in a way, I regret not listening to my instincts.
> 
> The call time was 8 oclock. Instructions said to arrive early to Madison Square Garden. Apparently at exactly 8, they put a cone down, so whoever arrived after 8 was part of the waitlisted crew. I got there around 8:03. Throughout the day, there were different people from the production company leading the way. There was one big director for the whole thing and we didnt interact with him until later in the day when we rehearsed in the arena. We never heard directly from Kanye.
> 
> We stood out in the freezing cold, 19 degrees, for a good 45 minutes. And then once you did go in and you were approved, you got an NDA to sign. There were like 15 different busesand this is where it got weird.
> 
> We were bused to a warehouse in New Jersey. It took maybe 20 minutes to get there. And they dont tell you anything. Theres no instructions. Its just, Line up in a single file. Heres this NDA. Heres a bag to put your cell phone in. And youre just on a bus. You have no idea where youre going until youre going through the Lincoln Tunnel. I didnt really understand why it had to be in Jersey. I had my cell phone up until we got to the warehouse. I was texting my friends a play-by-play, saying in case I go missing this is where I am.
> 
> As we were getting off the bus, we had to turn in our forms and cell phones and then go into this warehouse. The warehouse is this huge open space lined with racks and racks and racks of clothes and different color schemes: the tan section, the burgundy section, the green section. They dressed you there.
> 
> Two buses would come through, they would dress them, and then another two buses would come through. It was like a really big assembly line. It was literally like a factory. You go through, you get your outfit, go to the shoe section and get your shoes, go to the hat section and get your hat. Put it on, take your picture, go out, get on the bus again.
> 
> They had a bunch of interns or whomever was producing the show at each section or station, and they would send one model, like, You go to the leotard area. A person there would put on looks for you, you try them on, and if they didnt like it, theyd give you something else to try on. Each person got one outfit. There werent any outfit changes.
> 
> I think a misconception was that the clothes the extras were wearing were from the Yeezy collection. All the shoes were Adidas, but the clothes were thrift store finds that I think they dyed to be the same color scheme.
> 
> When I first got to the warehouse, I was like, how in the world did he produce all of these pieces. Then I realized they werent his label. The models that were wearing his designs were all on the platform, but they were also mixed in with some of the extras.
> 
> On the bus driving back to the Garden, there was a moment when I was like, I dont want to do this anymore. I feel like Im headed to a concentration camp. It feels odd. I dont know anybody. It was a weird feeling.
> 
> We went back, they gave us sandwichesSubwayand we were instructed to wait in the arena for hair and makeup. This is the best part. Hair and makeup consisted of the choice between lotion or coconut oil. And hair was pretty much just making sure your hair wasnt too style or adding a head scarf. Extremely minimalist.
> 
> We got an instructions list when we got there: Stay in character. Dont smile. No sharp movements. And they repeated it to us over and over. They read it so many times so we didnt forget. My favorite was, Dont be cool. I understand why it was useful, because it was a group of a thousand extras, and some of them were very uncooperative, some a little rowdy. A lot of them were just really excited to be there. To wrangle everybody together to behave how you want them to was very difficult and they did a great job accomplishing what they wanted, given that youre trying to control a thousand twenty-somethings.
> 
> I think legally they cant be like, only black models. That was never discussed. But I started to notice it as we were loading on the bus, and then I definitely realized it when we got to the warehouse. Like, theres not one white person, even Asian, Hispanic.
> 
> I remember texting my friend on the bus, like: I honestly feel like Kanyes about to make some political activist statement and if he has me up here dressed like a slave to make some sort of blactivist moment, Im gonna be so pissed.
> 
> And it turns out, one of our instructions was that the theme was channeling a Rwandan refugee camp. We were Rwandan refugees. At this point, my mind was so blown. I was exhausted. I had been standing around for hours. I was honestly over it. I was like, I literally cannot believe Kanye has us out here dressed like refugees on this stage and were supposed to look sad and angry.
> 
> While everyone filled in the arena, we were covered with a silk tarp and once it pulled away, were in character.
> 
> You have to zone out, stare at a point, make sure youre not smiling, try to really concentrate and focus. Its hard because the sound system is intense. Your whole body is vibrating. That was probably the best moment, that first 30 minutes of the show. Your adrenalines rushing, the crowds screaming, and the music is literally coursing through your veins. It takes a lot of focus and concentration to not smile out of anxiety. It was surreal.
> 
> I found myself sort of moving to the music and I had to stop. After a while when we realized hes not just playing a couple songs, hes about to go into a major rant, hes gonna show his mothers video twice, this is gonna be a long day, we started moving around. We were instructed to be statues, but there was a point where I shifted my weight and turned to get a different viewpoint. You start getting dizzy from standing there and staring at one point for so long. We were probably standing for like an hour and a half.
> 
> At the end, my whole body was stiff. What was going through my mind was, Dont **** this up. Dont have a panic attack. This is awesome. And then its like, Holy **** what am I actually doing? Im standing in the middle of Madison Square Garden at a Kanye West show. I can panic right now or I can just breathe and enjoy the moment.
> 
> Youre so close to all the speakers and everything is so amplified that its hard to hear everything hes saying. When I went back and watched the live stream, everything came together. His album is fire. His album is awesome. It was interesting that he said its a gospel album, but hes talking about ****ing Taylor Swift and Ray J ****ing his wife. Not like any gospel album Ive ever heard.
> 
> Once I turned one way, I could see the whole Kardashian clan. Lamar Odom first. We kind of had no instructions. They were like: When the shows over just walk this way. But the show never really ended. The music kept playing, the audience was still there. We were all just like, Okay, do we still stand here? How long do we stand here? There was part of the extras group that just went off and started dancing at some point.
> 
> This was a great example of the fashion industry as a whole, that from an outsiders perspective it looks so glamorous. Everyones like, I cant believe you did that, thats so cool. And Im literally like, if you knew the experience you probably wouldnt be saying that. Yes, now I can tell my kids I was in a Kanye West show, but the entire 12-hour day itself was pretty excruciating. And by the end of it I was ready to run out of there and just get home.
> 
> There were people in the group that were like, This is the best day of my life! Mentally, it was tough because youre figuring it out as you go along. Youre just expected to comply and follow. I felt like cattle. I felt like I was being herded into a concentration camp or something. Its not something I would want to do again. But I wouldnt say I regretted it.
> 
> It took almost an hour to get everybody wrangled together to turn in our looks and get our phones back. That whole process was when I really started to go crazy, sitting in this auditorium waiting for my number to be called. There was a point where I was like, **** Kanye for this.
> 
> At the end of it Im like, he actually is crazy. I think theres a line in one of his songs thats like, Name one genius that isnt crazy. I remember hearing that while I was on stage and at that moment it clicked. Alright. Name one genius that isnt crazy.
> http://themuse.jezebel.com/i-was-an-extra-in-kanye-west-s-fashion-show-and-it-was-1758758736


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lol! Geniuses don't proclaim they're genius nor crazy. That's just him and his mental illness called Delusion Grandeur.


----------



## Lounorada

jun3machina said:


> Checking in hoping the dynasty is going up in flames...


----------



## leeann

Did she dye her hair or is that a wig?


----------



## Jeanek

emorylight said:


> I'm confused by Taylor's tweet?  Or was that her subtle way of saying Kanye should be sent off to an island far, far away?



Taylor swifts Twitter name isn't txylrxswift lol. It wasn't her, just someone impersonating her


----------



## emorylight

Jeanek said:


> Taylor swifts Twitter name isn't txylrxswift lol. It wasn't her, just someone impersonating her



Ah I see!  Thanks for the clarification.   I'm one of those people who doesn't have a Twitter account.


----------



## berrydiva

> Yeezy Season 3 Was Like Dying and Going to Fuccboi Heaven
> 
> When a fuccboi takes off his New Era snapback hat and settles into bed for a nights rest, his thoughts go so many places. He wonders when the next Supreme will drop and if hell be ready. He wonders why Four Pins had to end. He wonders if his look is starting to skew too health goth, or if hes swirled it all with the right amount of Biebs. Finally, as the fuccboi drifts off to sleep, his imagination takes him to the happiest place he can ever dream of: Fuccboi Heaven.
> 
> Today I went to that Fuccboi Heaven, otherwise known as Madison Square Garden, where Kanye West debuted his collection for Yeezy Season 3 and played all the songs from his yet-to-be-dropped album. A blessed event, indeed. And I stood on the floor among the fuccbois in their hypebeast garments, Supreme hats, perfectly positioned knit beanies, Thrasher hoodies, and limited-edition this and thats. I swayed and bopped with them as they listened to Kanye Wests The Life of Pablo, as they praised his genius, brilliance, and fire tracks (not really the clothes). I got the contact high of the fuccboiphoria they felt from being among the first 20,000 people (by Yeezys estimate) to hear TLOP and buy merch that nobody else can get  the highest of highs.
> 
> I know what this heaven looks like. Let me describe it to you, though I may not have to, for in Fuccboi Heaven there is a crystal-clear livestream that never has to buffer, so you probably saw it already.
> 
> In Fuccboi Heaven, every Kardashian-Jenner, from Kris and Caitlyn down to North, is there to greet you at the pearly gates, wearing kustom white Balmain ensembles that Olivier Rousteing lovingly designed for them. (Hes there, too. In heaven, fuccbois can finally get some Balmain.) Archangel Naomi Campbell is there. As is Lamar Odom, because what heaven would ever leave Lamar Odom out in the cold. And Donda, shes there, too, as an angel riding a Pegasus in video-game form. This is not something we question, because who questions miracles.
> 
> In Fuccboi Heaven, Kanye is god  all fuccbois were made in his image, after all. It is because of Kanye they can wear tight jeans. And, yes, while Carine Roitfeld and Anna Wintour and Jaden Smith and Waris all sit in the stands, it is the fuccboi who gets to be closest to Yeezus at his altar, the DJ booth. It is the fuccboi who gets to stand in the orbit closest to YeezSun, with A$AP Rocky and Jay Z and 2 Chainz and Tyga and a lot of blunts. While the models might be the most devoted, fastidiously following all the rules Yeezy has set, it is the fuccboi, the one who waited three hours in line to cop some Yeezy Boosts, who gets to stand close enough to touch the hem of Kanyes garment as he passes through the crowd.
> 
> In Fuccboi Heaven, there is dancing, even though the music is almost too loud to decipher. It's the cool type of dancing, where nobody sweats or messes up their perfect Macklemore undershave. They just bob along to Kanye's songs, and they already know all the words.
> 
> There is also the word of Kanye, who speaks for what feels like hours and hours, mostly about Kanye. Who rallies his children, the fuccbois, with talk of ... Im still not sure what. But when he calls, his fuccbois respond. When he asks them to cheer, they cheer. And when he asks them to chant **** Nike, they try. Yeezus knows they try. But when they look down at their limited-edition Jordans they spent hours on eBay to win, they can only remain silent. Even for Father Kanye, even for a spot in heaven, a fuccboi could never take the name of Nike in vain.
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/02/kanye-weest-yeezy-season-3.html#


----------



## AEGIS

rwandan refugees? i am lowkey offended


----------



## Crystalina

Omg Khloe looks like a Yeti.


----------



## Lounorada

This article from the DailyMail made me laugh... judging by all the shade, I'm guessing they aren't on the K payroll anymore 



> *Weirdest fashion show ever! A designer who thinks he's Jesus. A sex-change dad wearing the same dress as his daughter. And catwalk outfits inspired by the London riots*
> 
> Vogue magazine called it provocative. But in truth  even by the crazy standards of the fashion world  the show in New Yorks prestigious Madison Square Garden auditorium yesterday, for thousands of paying punters and 20 million online viewers, was surely the most dazzlingly ridiculous spectacle ever.
> Or, to take a more cynical view, it was the greatest act of self-promotion ever, for a family that have arguably turned such a thing into an art form. Of course, we are talking about the Kardashians.
> For those who dont know them  and there cant be many left  this is the family of American socialites, models, rap artists and hangers-on who have become household names and multi-millionaires via their reality TV show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> They are used to courting controversy, but this latest venture into the world of fashion plumbed new depths of ludicrousness.
> 
> For a start, the shows designer was musician Kanye West, possibly Americas most famous male celebrity thanks to his bizarre pronouncements (he compares himself to Jesus) and marriage to the lavishly bottomed reality star Kim Kardashian.
> The antics of the couple, who recently became parents to baby boy Saint (yes, really), a brother to daughter North West (again yes, really) make headlines worldwide and are meticulously documented on the television show.
> 
> *And, of course, Kanyes in-laws were out in force, with faces frozen, furs primped and cleavages dripping with diamonds, looking rather like an over-Botoxed Addams family.*
> *They all wore his clothes. This was bad news for them, as the garments on offer  mostly body-con fleshy Lycra, vulgar furs and see-through mesh  were of such compelling ugliness that even fashion reviewers tried hard not to mention them.*
> Vogue contributor Tim Blanks, perhaps mindful of the close friendship between the magazines editor Anna Wintour and Kim, observed briefly that the flesh-coloured bodysuits had a body-conscious severity and that people would buy his trainers, and left it pretty much at that.
> (Kanye explained that he had been inspired by the London riots of 2011, perhaps hinting at a torturously slow creative process.)
> 
> Certainly, the picture of the family en masse is disconcerting.
> First theres Queen Bee Kim, 35, who turned up at the shows 4.30pm start in a blonde fright wig. Kim is the daughter of celebrity lawyer Robert Kardashian  who famously got his friend O.J. Simpson off a 1995 murder charge.
> She rose to public attention when a sex tape of her and singer Ray J was leaked, which netted her and her family a reality show. When she married Kanye in 2014, their wedding cost a reported £8 million.
> *Observing Kims plumped-out cheeks and catlike eyes, many were left wondering whether shed had a bit of work after the birth of her son two months ago.*
> It should be noted, at this point, that there is what U.S. magazines term a divorce buzz around Kim and Kanye at the moment.
> Although they posed happily for the cameras, they are said to be constantly fighting and are rarely together  Kanye has been abroad, often in Paris, finishing his latest album, The Life Of Pablo, which was also premiered last night.
> 
> Then, swathed in furs, there was Kardashian matriarch and manager Kris Jenner, 66, whose second marriage to Olympic athlete Bruce Jenner recently ended in divorce.
> This was due to Bruces decision to change his gender last year and reinvent himself as a woman called Caitlyn. And she was there too, beaming at the back, with Duchess of Cambridge-style long, glossy hair and knee boots.
> Then theres Kris and Bruce (now Caitlyn)s daughters, Kylie Jenner, 18 (famous for getting grotesque lip fillers at the age of 16)* and Kendall, 20, a model who turned up in the same white dress as her father.* Completing the line-up were sisters Kourtney, 36, and Khloe, 31, who is known as the sensible one in the family.
> *And speaking of poor taste, who else but the shamelessly barrel-scraping Kardashians would wheel out basketball player Lamar Odom, the brain-damaged estranged husband of Khloe, just to add lustre to this grisly show?*
> Odom, you may recall, had numerous strokes and was left in a coma after a three-day drugs and prostitutes binge in Arizona in October last year.
> At the time, he and Khloe were in the process of divorcing  but since waking up he hasnt been able to remember much, so he is back in the money-spinning Kardashian circus  for now.
> Of course, there was also an assorted cast of celeb hangers-on, including model Naomi Campbell, actress Melanie Griffith and superstar rappers 50 Cent and Jay-Z.
> 
> So with this audience safely in place  along with 18,000 fans who had paid for the privilege of being there  what of the show itself?
> *Well, it began with some Kanye songs, at which point a massive tarpaulin was removed from the stage to reveal 200 models standing stock-still beneath. There they remained, vacantly, for around an hour. At one point, one of them yawned.*
> A critic wrote: There were hundreds of performers, most of them African-American or of mixed race, wearing the new collection of tattered sweaters, oversize dusters, bodysuits, tanks, hoodies and shearlings. But it was hard to know Kanyes message.
> Another wrote that it basically looked like a Yeezy-clad refugee camp [a reference to Kanyes clothing range] penned in the centre of the floor.
> This was all on Kanyes say-so  a list of performance rules has since been leaked, which demands: No smiling, no dancing, no eye contact, no fast movements, no slow movements, no sharp movements, no sexy posing, behave as if no one was in the room, if you want to move you can shift your weight, do not act cool, do not be casual, do not break the rules.
> Quite a few empty seats were visible in the auditorium and by 5.25pm the Kardashians had gone, along with the fashion writers.
> However, Kanye had more to come  a cartoon showing his mother Donda, who died in 2007 after having plastic surgery, ascending through the gates of Heaven.
> 
> He then managed to slip in some controversy by making an off-colour reference to the singer Taylor Swift: I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex. Why? I made that ***** famous.
> He also announced at one point: 2020 Im going to run the whole election  he wants to run for President  which sounds like quite a threat.
> At 6pm, the crowd filed out and were given a chance to buy T-shirts with the slogan I feel like Pablo, a reference to his album.
> *Kanye, meanwhile, was seen in a rather extraordinary T-shirt which had a picture of his late mother on the front and Kims late father Robert on the back.*
> *These, too, were on sale.*
> No wonder some suspect that Kanyes grandiose public persona is an elaborate joke. The man who complains on Twitter about how hard it is to sleep on fur pillows and the sheer loneliness of buying your own Cartier bracelets is surely spoofing us?
> *Having sold 21 million albums and amassed a £97 million fortune, he surely  surely  must be the brightest man in the room.*
> *Yet every time he opens his mouth, nothing but colossal ego emerges*.
> Who else would simulate sex with his topless wife on the back of a motorbike in a music video?
> *On his wedding day, he treated guests to a 45-minute diatribe about how poorly celebrities are treated. And lets not forget his repeated stage invasions when he feels the wrong person has won an award.*
> Shortly after murdering Queens Bohemian Rhapsody with some out-of-tune vocals, he told the Glastonbury festival this summer: You are now watching the greatest living rock star on the planet.
> There are signs that even fans who paid to hear his new album and see his designs were unconvinced.
> *At one point, he asked: Tell me how yall feel about the clothes?*
> *Make them cheaper, yelled someone from the back.*
> Yet so long as our fascination with him and his family continues, this lunatic self-promotion shows no signs of ending.
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fits-inspired-London-riots.html#ixzz400TDVimA


----------



## Jayne1

^ Great DailyMail article!!


----------



## AECornell

Jesus I got a panic attack just reading that.


----------



## AECornell

Saw this on FB:


----------



## Crystalina

Omg he is SO ARROGANT!!!

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...d-its-almost-funny-in-this-snl-teaser-w164270


----------



## Sasha2012

It is not uncommon for celebrities to buy their furry friends a first class plane ticket so they can sit next to them when they fly, but looks like when this star needs a seat for something big and fluffy, she is not talking about a dog.

Kim Kardashian has made the most of being away from the West Coast's warm weather in New York with the star stepping out in yet another big and fuzzy jacket.

The 35-year-old was spotted treating herself to be bit of retail therapy in a mammoth white and black coat on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-York-rest-family-jet-home.html#ixzz40124Q8vr


----------



## whimsic

That DF article's hilarious! Writer must be new


----------



## berrydiva

I want to see her bust her simple a$$ on some black ice. She looks a fool. She's cold in warm LA but warm in cold NYC.


----------



## Crystalina

She looks ridiculous!!! As she ages, she's going backwards in maturity.


----------



## uhpharm01

lizmil said:


> Hmm buy ripped up holey Yeezy shirt for $2,600, pay college tuition, decisions, decisions!



I agree


----------



## pixiejenna

So she's still sporting that wig .  .  . LOL. I'm surprised she doesn't fall over walking on those grates in those heels, she's not the most graceful walker.


----------



## morgan20

And put your damn coat over your shoulders


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> And put your damn coat over your shoulders




She won't. She's trying her hardest to make fetch happen (which never never does). It was the choker and now this way of wearing your coat. Her dumb husband is suppose to be a trend-setter, remember?.


----------



## morgan20




----------



## whimsic

morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3271873



No thanks to Youssef? &#128514;


----------



## morgan20

I am sure he misspelled lover


----------



## stylemepretty

morgan20 said:


> I am sure he misspelled lover



Yep. He also misspelt his lover's name.


----------



## limom

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/12/f...s&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
More harsh criticism...


----------



## pukasonqo

cute steph and kreepy jono are back
sometimes i feel that the song "pretty vacant" should be the kartrashian's theme song


----------



## limom

Somewhere, a village is missing its idiot.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her boobs look so deformed :weird:


----------



## YSoLovely

So, Kanye's album was supposed to come out yesterday, but he's still changing the track list, mixing & mastering songs, etc... a mess.


----------



## Queenpixie

her new nose though


----------



## Oryx816

Her face looks like it is made of clay or a weird terracotta.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yup. She shortened it. That photo clearly shows it


----------



## Singra

Out of his whole collection I understand the distressed dress the least...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-extreme-cleavage-styles-rest-family-too.html


----------



## Jikena

Singra said:


> Out of his whole collection I understand the distressed dress the least...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-extreme-cleavage-styles-rest-family-too.html



And it doesn't even fit Kendall (you can see the lines that should be on the shoulders are way too low and the fabric under her arm pits is going too low as well)

Kendall must have thought "why do I have to wear this atrocity :'("


----------



## dalinda

lol at bruce  
all this kanye ish reminds me of the children's storybook Emperor's new clothes hahah


----------



## Crystalina

Omg, Kanye is SO ARROGANT!!!

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...d-its-almost-funny-in-this-snl-teaser-w164270


----------



## bagsforme

Queenpixie said:


> her new nose though




Her nose does look smaller.  Does she have kids just so she can have an excuse to have plastic surgery?


----------



## Jayne1

If it's Kanye's fashion show, why aren't all the Ks wearing his clothes?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm shocked she still gets plastic surgery considering Kanye's mother died from complications after her plastic surgery!!! You would think he would be totally against it.... These people are so shallow!!


----------



## Lola69

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm shocked she still gets plastic surgery considering Kanye's mother died from complications after her plastic surgery!!! You would think he would be totally against it.... These people are so shallow!!




Yes! She really messed up her face this time. She use to be prettier.


----------



## bag-mania

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm shocked she still gets plastic surgery considering Kanye's mother died from complications after her plastic surgery!!! You would think he would be totally against it.... These people are so shallow!!




Plastic surgery becomes an addiction. They never know when to stop.


----------



## uhpharm01

encore hermes said:


> sometimes but i think he is still weak.
> Img.wennermedia.com/social/1446472462_khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-zoom.jpg
> werner



+1


----------



## Jayne1

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm shocked she still gets plastic surgery considering Kanye's mother died from complications after her plastic surgery!!! You would think he would be totally against it.... These people are so shallow!!


His mom was advised by the best doctors to not undergo that type of double procedure, but she found someone to do it anyway.

The Ks go to respectable doctors and are still healthy enough to probably not have complications.


----------



## limom

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm shocked she still gets plastic surgery considering Kanye's mother died from complications after her plastic surgery!!! You would think he would be totally against it.... These people are so shallow!!



he does not care about Kim IMO.
It is all about the Kanye
Poor Kim at this point, she most likely needs Percocet to even be in the same room in between his endless rants and trips to visit his lovers.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> His mom was advised by the best doctors to not undergo that type of double procedure, but she found someone to do it anyway.
> 
> The Ks go to respectable doctors and are still healthy enough to probably not have complications.



According to the surgeon, her complications occurred because of poor post op care.
She looked like Ye in a wig, IMO 
Wth, did she think was gonna change?
She was a respected scholar. It is sad IMO that an accomplished woman like donda would cave in to some stupid ideals.


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3271873


 
He can't even spell Riccardos name correctly.


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> her new nose though


 
She is the opposite of Pinocchio, the more lies she tells the shorter her nose gets.


----------



## bag-princess

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm shocked she still gets plastic surgery considering Kanye's mother died from complications after her plastic surgery!!! You would think he would be totally against it.... These people are so shallow!!





i remember how everyone was saying that kim was not going to be able to continue getting PS as she had in the past because of what happened to his mom - that he would not put up with that.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Someone needs to make that Kylie/MJ face mash with Kim and MJ!!


----------



## Lounorada

Zimbio


----------



## aleksandras

Boots of that length shouldn't be worn by short women and definitely not with an outfit like that  I'm short too and there's no way I'd go with boots like that, they're so unflattering.


----------



## shiny_things

Singra said:


> View attachment 3271985



The cast of Oliver taking a break.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Lounorada said:


> Zimbio



What a mess!


----------



## jun3machina

Dude her face is jacked...so much filler around the mouth and her nose is getting to lil kim status. The original fake wig...


----------



## redney

Look!! It's Elmo and Oscar the Grouch!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> Here's an extra's take on what it was like to be in the show. It is a fascinating read.



Rwandan refugees in a refugee camp?? Wtf? That is offensive.


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> And it doesn't even fit Kendall (you can see the lines that should be on the shoulders are way too low and the fabric under her arm pits is going too low as well)
> 
> Kendall must have thought "why do I have to wear this atrocity :'("



soo... it´s even now short... is that a jumper actually?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I want to see her bust her simple a$$ on some black ice. She looks a fool. She's cold in warm LA but warm in cold NYC.



This read like a riddle! Lol


----------



## TC1

Why does Anna Wintour keep showing up for this BS. It's not fashion...in the least. Saying that crap about he and taylor Swift might still have sex (while his wife is in the room) is so fricken ridiculous. I just have to wonder what the K's and Kanye have on Anna....for her to show up to these shows and listen to this raving lunatic.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

TC1 said:


> Why does Anna Wintour keep showing up for this BS. It's not fashion...in the least. Saying that crap about he and taylor Swift might still have sex (while his wife is in the room) is so fricken ridiculous. I just have to wonder what the K's and Kanye have on Anna....for her to show up to these shows and listen to this raving lunatic.




A big fat pay check?


----------



## Crystalina

Is it just me or are Kim's eyes becoming a bit cross eyed?


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Why does Anna Wintour keep showing up for this BS. It's not fashion...in the least. Saying that crap about he and taylor Swift might still have sex (while his wife is in the room) is so fricken ridiculous. I just have to wonder what the K's and Kanye have on Anna....for her to show up to these shows and listen to this raving lunatic.




It's visibility and publicity. Anna is famous in the fashion world, but her fame ends there. By hanging out with Kanye she will reach an audience who has no idea who she is.

Everyone wonders why the fashion industry is indulging Kanye and his Kardashian road show as if they were peers. Here's the thing, Kanye is bringing attention to the industry from people who never gave a damn about fashion before just because he's Kanye and they want to see what he's doing. Thousands of people all over the country paid to sit in a movie theater and watch that bizarre show being streamed in. They really paid to hear his new music, but Kanye force fed them the fashion world. You can't buy that kind of publicity for the industry.


----------



## Singra

The thing is it's not bad in an audacious way it's bad in an average way. I can respect audacious I don't know that I can respect average.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> According to the surgeon, her complications occurred because of poor post op care.
> *She looked like Ye in a wig, IMO
> Wth, did she think was gonna change?*
> She was a respected scholar. It is sad IMO that an accomplished woman like donda would cave in to some stupid ideals.



In terms of what she wanted to change -- it wasn't her face, it was her body -- extensive liposuction, tummy-tuck and breast-reduction surgery.

The final coroner's report was released and it stated she died of "coronary artery disease and multiple post-operative factors due to or as a consequence of liposuction and mammoplasty."

I agree about the respected scholar part and the caving in.


----------



## Oryx816

Oh they are so edgy!  A pop of red thrown in with their oatmeals and black.  They are so pretentious!


----------



## Lounorada

> *Extras at Kanye West show claim they were told to 'channel a Rwandan refugee camp' - while *
> *off-stage models 'wore THRIFT STORE clothes dyed to match the Yeezy collection'*
> 
> 
> 
> The anonymous extra, who signed a nondisclosure agreement, said she was paid $100 for the ten-hour-long day
> After waiting outside in the freezing cold, extras were sent by bus to a warehouse in New Jersey, where they were given clothes
> While most of the models on stage wore Yeezy Season 3, she said some of them &#8212; and everyone on the floor &#8212; wore clothes from thrift stores
> The extra said she felt like she was both in an 'assembly line' and being 'herded' to a 'concentration camp'
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...yed-match-Yeezy-collection.html#ixzz405cHtj3f
> 
> Love or hate his collection, Kanye West's fashion show and album release party at  Madison Square Garden was of a scale that's never even been attempted before in the fashion world. The crowd was packed with A-listers, supermodel Naomi Campbell took the stage, and about a thousand performers crowded the floor.
> But according to one extra, whose account was confirmed by a second source to Daily Mail Online, it was anything but glamorous behind the scenes. In fact, if some models' accounts are anything to go by, it was more like being in a war-torn African country.
> 
> 'One of our instructions was that the theme was channeling a Rwandan refugee camp,' an anonymous source told Jezebel, detailing the grueling day she spent devoted to debuting Yeezy Season 3.


 

SMFH.


----------



## Oryx816

A psychologist analyzes Kanye's tweets.....

**SPOILER ALERT** The word "narcissist" comes up.  (Unsurprisingly)


http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/articles/4a57bdc5-cbb8-4d68-a58a-f4d1e9626d05


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo 2nd row is biding time waiting for him to go over the edge. 






Prepared to give a little push


----------



## qwertyword

Oryx816 said:


> A psychologist analyzes Kanye's tweets.....
> 
> **SPOILER ALERT** The word "narcissist" comes up.  (Unsurprisingly)
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/articles/4a57bdc5-cbb8-4d68-a58a-f4d1e9626d05




"Give me all your attention, basically, because there's stuff going on inside me that if you watch me, and attend to me, you may pick up on." 

This seems so applicable to him, always.


----------



## AECornell

Did her chin change at all? It looks different to me but it could just look weird from the other things going on.


----------



## Lounorada

The ridiculousness continues... 























Getty Images


----------



## stylemepretty

What the..? That can't be her hair.  How can she possibly have any left after all the crap she does to it?  And how can anyone think that grey/blonde braided mess looks good?  I won't bother commenting on her wardrobe


----------



## sabrunka

stylemepretty said:


> What the..? That can't be her hair.  How can she possibly have any left after all the crap she does to it?  And how can anyone think that grey/blonde braided mess looks good?  I won't bother commenting on her wardrobe



It's a wig!  Also, those boots of hers are just nasty.  I can't imagine how sweaty and slippery it must feel to wear those.  Oh, and she looks like she should be on Star Trek.


----------



## Jayne1

stylemepretty said:


> What the..? That can't be her hair.  How can she possibly have any left after all the crap she does to it?  And how can anyone think that grey/blonde braided mess looks good?  I won't bother commenting on her wardrobe



I guess she didn't want to take off the lace front wig and have to wash her face and all that, so she had someone braid it.


----------



## Jayne1

Has her nose always turned up so much?


----------



## KCBlaze

Is it me or is Kim K. starting to look at lot more like Big Ang from Mob Wives. It's like they all go to the same plastic surgeon and ask for the same look. or that is the only look the doctor knows how to create.


----------



## Oryx816

I am out to breakfast and I looked on here while my ten year old daughter was still checking out the menu.  

She looked over and saw Kim's pic and asked "Why is this lady dressed up as Elsa from Frozen?"


----------



## starsandbucks

My head and face are itchy just looking at all the makeup and either the wig or bleach that's on her scalp. Either way it looks so uncomfortable. Oh, and all the second-hand embarrassment, of course.


----------



## tweegy

Gosh, remember when she had style and a personality kind of back in the day...

What happened Kim girl?


----------



## Lola69

tweegy said:


> Gosh, remember when she had style and a personality kind of back in the day...
> 
> What happened Kim girl?




Right. She's such a mess. She had nicer style back then.


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> What happened Kim girl?




She let Yeezus take the wheel.


----------



## Wubbles

I really dislike blonde Kim. It looks so strange and ages her imo.


----------



## schadenfreude

bag-mania said:


> She let Yeezus take the wheel.


----------



## AEGIS

never thought i'd miss blazer and some jeans kim


----------



## lizmil

Elsa from Frozen moonlighting as an orangutan Oompa Lumpa


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Has her nose always turned up so much?



U can see the wig cap.


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> never thought i'd miss blazer and some jeans kim




She was always a bit tacky but she dressed for her figure and her personality.  It all worked.  Now, she looks like an alien in ill fitting clothing.  After the Hump it was all downhill.  Yes, I would love to see jeans and blazer Kim again!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No amount of changing and re-arranging will fix that mess of a nose.

I predict this year will be the year of a meltdown in the K camp


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> She let Yeezus take the wheel.


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-mania said:


> She let Yeezus take the wheel.



And went smashing into the lamppost of extremely bad taste.


----------



## White Orchid

Remember this chick?


----------



## White Orchid

And this? I mean how hard would it be to pull this off, and yet...


----------



## chowlover2

Oryx816 said:


> I am out to breakfast and I looked on here while my ten year old daughter was still checking out the menu.
> 
> She looked over and saw Kim's pic and asked "Why is this lady dressed up as Elsa from Frozen?"




" dead "

And your daughter nailed it!


----------



## pukasonqo

i have to give it to kimbo, this thread was going as slooooow as possible and then, yeezy  has a major manic episode on SM, forces his fashion designs on the kartrashians with kimbo as the major victim and we are back on track!!!


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> And this? I mean how hard would it be to pull this off, and yet...




She was a more self assured orange oompa lumpa back then....

Now, just a heap of orange plastic mess and wigs.


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> i have to give it to kimbo, this thread was going as slooooow as possible and then, yeezy  has a major manic episode on SM, forces his fashion designs on the kartrashians with kimbo as the major victim and we are back on track!!!


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> i have to give it to kimbo, this thread was going as slooooow as possible and then, yeezy  has a major manic episode on SM, forces his fashion designs on the kartrashians with kimbo as the major victim and we are back on track!!!



Lol, yep and we all played into his hands!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> She let Yeezus take the wheel.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Crystalina

I'm watching Kanye perform on SNL right now.

He is just.....bizarre.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

There are no words for that tragic mess walking the streets of New York, I mean the nose, the hair, the tan, the body, the clothes, the shoes, there is not one redeeming feature from head to toe. I would love to see her in jeans and blazer and showing some signs of life, she has been walking around like an alien that's dead on the inside for years now. Yeezy what did you do to your wife?


----------



## morgan20

I must admit I like the TLOP Album


----------



## shiny_things

Kind of fell Kanye is edging dangerously close to Amanda Bynes in melting down in public. I do believe he's ill.


----------



## morgan20

Yes I believe he is ill as well, he had another Twitter blast this morning


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

prima ballerina said:


> there are no words for that tragic mess walking the streets of new york, i mean the nose, the hair, the tan, the body, the clothes, the shoes, there is not one redeeming feature from head to toe. I would love to see her in jeans and blazer and showing some signs of life, she has been walking around like an alien that's dead on the inside for years now. Yeezy what did you do to your wife?



+1


----------



## Avril

What did he say about Taylor?


----------



## YSoLovely

Avril said:


> What did he say about Taylor?



"I might still have sex with Taylor"
"I made that b**** famous"


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> Has her nose always turned up so much?




Why, of course. 



dailymail


It's all countouring!!


----------



## Avril

YSoLovely said:


> "I might still have sex with Taylor"
> "I made that b**** famous"



 WTF? He's a disgusting, rotten excuse of a human being.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kanye went on another twitter rant and said he's *$53 MILLION* in personal debt!!


----------



## Singra

He's always been a little cray cray but it's sad to see someone of Kanye's talent like this.


----------



## lizmil

I don't listen to his style of music, is he really that good musically?


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> She let Yeezus take the wheel.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

$53 million in personal debt.  No wonder kim still lives w/ PMK.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> *Why does Anna Wintour keep showing up for this BS. It's not fashion...in the least. *Saying that crap about he and taylor Swift might still have sex (while his wife is in the room) is so fricken ridiculous. I just have to wonder what the K's and Kanye have on Anna....for her to show up to these shows and listen to this raving lunatic.





for real!  but from what people say - she loves her some kanye!!  she will support whatever he wants and that is obvious when kim showed up on the cover of vogue!!


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> She let Yeezus take the wheel.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



White Orchid said:


> Remember this chick?




Yeh! Look how pretty I love that outfit! 

Do that Kim! Do that! We won't crack on you anymore.......as much...


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> I don't listen to his style of music, is he really that good musically?




Yes.


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> I must admit I like the TLOP Album




I keep hearing it's good. I might have to listen.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Why does Anna Wintour keep showing up for this BS. It's not fashion...in the least. Saying that crap about he and taylor Swift might still have sex (while his wife is in the room) is so fricken ridiculous. I just have to wonder what the K's and Kanye have on Anna....for her to show up to these shows and listen to this raving lunatic.




She looked like a really creepy old lady that has Some weird fetish with Kanye in that pic he posted... Her alone in about 4 empty rows...


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> The ridiculousness continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images




The temperature yesterday was unreal. She has a mental problem too...she erased every ethnic feature from her face...such a shame. 

That wig looks ridiculous.


----------



## Compass Rose

Oryx816 said:


> Oh they are so edgy!  A pop of red thrown in with their oatmeals and black.  They are so pretentious!


Well, Olivia Pope made a drastic wardrobe change this season from blacks to vibrant colors along with a stunning lipstick red leather coat.  Must mean there will be more drastic changes for Kim, no doubt.[emoji58]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I've never been a big fan of Kanye's music but I keep hearing that T.L.O.P is "the greatest album ever"


----------



## YSoLovely

Glitterandstuds said:


> I've never been a big fan of Kanye's music but I keep hearing that T.L.O.P is "the greatest album ever"



Nah. It's good production wise, but the lyrics leave a lot to be desired.
It's not even the best Kanye album.


----------



## mrsinsyder

talldrnkofwater said:


> $53 million in personal debt.  No wonder kim still lives w/ PMK.


You know he's going to turn this into "being misunderstood" somehow. It kills their whole image when the Bentleys are leased and the Birkins are borrowed.


----------



## bag-mania

Glitterandstuds said:


> I've never been a big fan of Kanye's music but I keep hearing that T.L.O.P is "the greatest album ever"




That quote was self-proclaimed by Kanye himself a few days ago so take it for what it's worth. There may be a few sycophants who are parroting the line. The official album only dropped last night so I'm not sure how many people have had time to really review the final version.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-mania said:


> That quote was self-proclaimed by Kanye himself a few days ago so take it for what it's worth. There may be a few sycophants who are parroting the line. The official album only dropped last night so I'm not sure how many people have had time to really review the final version.




Per Twitter (they are using the album name as the hashtag) people stayed up all night etc etc it's insane


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> That quote was self-proclaimed by Kanye himself a few days ago so take it for what it's worth. There may be a few sycophants who are parroting the line. The official album only dropped last night so I'm not sure how many people have had time to really review the final version.




The internet doesn't wait. The album has already been listened too and reviewed by many. It's already been tweeted, blogged, etc. 

Streaming music has certainly changed the game....no more waiting.


----------



## limom

YSoLovely said:


> Kanye went on another twitter rant and said he's *$53 MILLION* in personal debt!!



No doubt, the mofo is bipolar.


----------



## bag-mania

Glitterandstuds said:


> Per Twitter (they are using the album name as the hashtag) people stayed up all night etc etc it's insane




Those are his diehard fans who would empty their wallets to hear him read the back of a cereal box. He has a huge following. Are there any respected music critics saying it is the best album ever?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Yes.


to each his own.  I know I'm old but I saw him on SNL last night and wasn't impressed.  Could not understand the lyrics.  Isn't that supposed to be the point?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Those are his diehard fans who would empty their wallets to hear him read the back of a cereal box. He has a huge following. Are there any respected music critics saying it is the best album ever?




They're using the hashtag of his quote on Twitter to discuss his album as a way of having a universal hashtag. Not meaning that anyone is saying his album is the best ever....you're taking that too literal.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> to each his own.  I know I'm old but I saw him on SNL last night and wasn't impressed.  Could not understand the lyrics.  Isn't that supposed to be the point?




One performance on SNL comprises all his work ever? That's like me listening to a bad Rolling Stones song and basing their entire catalog from one song. 

I didn't watch SNL but Kanye has some great work. His most recent certainly hasn't been his best and his focus needs to shift back to his music as opposed to this fashion fantasy.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> One performance on SNL comprises all his work ever? That's like me listening to a bad Rolling Stones song and basing their entire catalog from one song.
> 
> I didn't watch SNL but Kanye has some great work. His most recent certainly hasn't been his best and his focus needs to shift back to his music as opposed to this fashion fantasy.


I know he's considered talented.  Just saying I don't personally get it.  Not my kind of music.  There are other performers in his age range and younger who perform R&B music I like.  If you like him, that's fine.  I just don't find him appealing as a musician or as a personality.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I know he's considered talented.  Just saying I don't personally get it.  Not my kind of music.  There are other performers in his age range and younger who perform R&B music I like.  If you like him, that's fine.  I just don't find him appealing as a musician or as a personality.




He doesn't do R&B music....he does hip-hop/rap....two different genres. And it's fine not to like his music, the genre or him. I was only answering the question. Where hip-hop is concerned, Kanye is talented and one of its modern day architects. However, his recent antics have really overshadowed his talent.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> One performance on SNL comprises all his work ever?
> 
> I didn't watch SNL but Kanye has some great work. His most recent certainly hasn't been his best and his focus needs to shift back to his music as opposed to this fashion fantasy.



He hangs with the wrong people in Paris.
they are laughing at him not with him yet he is too stubborn,high or crazy to realize it.
Carine is a druggie and she abused and neglected  her own daughter for years.
Kim needs to wake the heck up and run....
As far as Kim's face, I don't know that she wants to be white as much as she is dying for attention( from the docs, the public, her gay husband)


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> He hangs with the wrong people in Paris.
> 
> they are laughing at him not with him yet he is too stubborn,high or crazy to realize it.
> 
> Carine is a druggie and she abused and neglected  her own daughter for years.
> 
> Kim needs to wake the heck up and run....
> 
> As far as Kim's face, I don't know that she wants to be white as much as she is dying for attention( from the docs, the public, her gay husband)




He seems to have distanced himself from many people he used to hang with and who he held close. 

Never knew Carine was a druggie but not shocked.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> He seems to have distanced himself from many people he used to hang with and who he held close.
> 
> Never knew Carine was a druggie but not shocked.



Vile individual IMO,
She was at his Msg showing.


----------



## Katel

Lounorada said:


> The ridiculousness continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images



.


----------



## Katel

.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katel said:


> .




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gillianna

hey Kimmie, Heide called and she wants her braids back.&#55357;&#56832;   I really doubt Kanye and Kim are legally married.  I think they have a arrangement and PMK will get rid of him when the time is right.  If he really is in debt. of $53 Million dollars he may soon  be given a one way ticket to Paris.  If stories start to come out by unnamed sources on how Kanye is gay or Kim is abused you know the wheels are in motion to get rid of him.  If TMZ starts the stories you know who is behind them.  

With all the crazy things he has been saying it would be very easy to run some mental problem stories in the press.  But one wonders how much anger Kanye will take on the KKlan if they come after him?  I am sure he has many great stories to tell but both sides have their secrets to protect.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm not sure. I think Kunt-yay is more powerful than Kumbecile in the celebrity world.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West stunned fans on Saturday night after declaring he was $53million in debt.

The rapper made the claim on Twitter ahead of his Saturday Night Life appearance, his latest headline-making tweets in recent days.

The father-of-two, who is known for his extravagant lifestyle with wife Kim Kardashian, tweeted: 'I write this to you my brothers while still 53 million dollars in personal debt... Please pray we overcome... This is my true heart...'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-defending-Caitlyn-Jenner.html#ixzz40AGuavwJ


----------



## roses5682

Lounorada said:


> The ridiculousness continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images




Looks like a Halloween costume for Khalesi


----------



## Avril

Now he's put up a tweet asking Mark Zuckerberg to invest $1 billion into Kanye West ideas. WTF.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West stunned fans on Saturday night after declaring he was $53million in debt.
> 
> 
> 
> The rapper made the claim on Twitter ahead of his Saturday Night Life appearance, his latest headline-making tweets in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> The father-of-two, who is known for his extravagant lifestyle with wife Kim Kardashian, tweeted: 'I write this to you my brothers while still 53 million dollars in personal debt... Please pray we overcome... This is my true heart...'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-defending-Caitlyn-Jenner.html#ixzz40AGuavwJ




These tweets could be lyrics from a song on his new album


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Kanye West Wants Mark Zuckerberg to Invest $1 Billion Into His Ideas*

After realizing he is the greatest living artist and greatest artist of all time"

Kanye West wants Facebook co-founder Mark Zuckerberg to put $1 billion into funding his ideas.

The rapper, who recently released his new The Life of Pablo, made his informal request to the billionaire in a tweet on Sunday. Mark Zuckerberg invest 1 billion dollars into Kanye West ideas, Yeezy wrote on Twitter. After realizing he is the greatest living artist and greatest artist of all time, he said in a follow-up tweet.

http://time.com/4224413/kanye-west-mark-zuckerberg/


----------



## Singra

I'm interpreting all his tweets as marketing.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> hey Kimmie, Heide called and she wants her braids back.&#65533;&#65533;   I really doubt Kanye and Kim are legally married.  I think they have a arrangement and PMK will get rid of him when the time is right.  If he really is in debt. of $53 Million dollars he may soon  be given a one way ticket to Paris.  If stories start to come out by unnamed sources on how Kanye is gay or Kim is abused you know the wheels are in motion to get rid of him.  If TMZ starts the stories you know who is behind them.
> 
> With all the crazy things he has been saying it would be very easy to run some mental problem stories in the press.  But one wonders how much anger Kanye will take on the KKlan if they come after him?  I am sure he has many great stories to tell but both sides have their secrets to protect.



Kanye, as crazy as he is, still has more clout than them. He opened doors for them and there's no way he will let them forget that ever. He can still close every door to the fashion world to them just as easily as he opened them. And Kim will go back to singing the praises of mixing high/low by going back to H&M + a birkin.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All that hoeing in vain. What a shame for Kim if true.  I refuse to believe he is that far in debt.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> All that hoeing in vain. What a shame for Kim if true.  I refuse to believe he is that far in debt.



The wonderful thing about being rich is that being in debt doesn't necessarily mean they don't have money. 

But didn't he lose $13M on his first attempt at his line (think that was named after his mom? just remember him saying it in the Sway interview). This is the 3rd Yeezy show so if he's fronting a lot of the cash himself, he just may be in a lot of debt. Plus he pushed music to the backburner...not much coming in there.


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> One performance on SNL comprises all his work ever? That's like me listening to a bad Rolling Stones song and basing their entire catalog from one song.
> 
> I didn't watch SNL but Kanye has some great work. His most recent certainly hasn't been his best and his focus needs to shift back to his music as opposed to this fashion fantasy.



This! If he finally put out the album he was making when his mother died (Good a$$ job) all would be forgiven. His early work as a rapper was amazing, and he's still a very talented producer who commands a lot to produce a song.


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> I've never been a big fan of Kanye's music but I keep hearing that T.L.O.P is "the greatest album ever"





my son says the first song on the album is his favorite!  he keeps playing it over and over but overall the entire album is great in his opinion!


----------



## Lounorada

Kim and her minions/'yes people'... no wonder everyone in this family are narcissists. 
This is utterly pathetic:
(Video)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...ardashian-reveals-secret-perfect-selfies.html


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> I'm interpreting all his tweets as marketing.




Exactly. It's no coincidence his tweets about his "debt" came out the same day as the release of the album. He wants to pump up those sales. His ego is so massive he thinks his fans will be eager to help him out by buying. Sad thing is, he's probably right. His fans would have bought it anyway, but his feel-sorry-for-me tweets may have convinced many to buy it today as opposed to later.


----------



## Jikena

lizmil said:


> I don't listen to his style of music, is he really that good musically?



Yeah. He has songs that are really good (Gold Digger and Power are the two that come to my mind now). I don't know so many of his older songs but I think most people prefered his past style. His last album before the new one that just got out (the one with Kim Kardashian singing "oh oh" in it) - I really like it, but it's VERY special, I think a lot of people must hate it lol. Also, English is not my first language so I don't understand all the lyrics, and I don't try to cause the ones I understand are sh!t.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Kim and her minions/'yes people'... no wonder everyone in this family are narcissists.
> This is utterly pathetic:
> (Video)
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...ardashian-reveals-secret-perfect-selfies.html



That's a joke... right ? RIGHHHT ?


----------



## lil_fashionista

Lounorada said:


> Kim and her minions/'yes people'... no wonder everyone in this family are narcissists.
> This is utterly pathetic:
> (Video)
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...ardashian-reveals-secret-perfect-selfies.html





Jikena said:


> That's a joke... right ? RIGHHHT ?



I believe this was part of a joke video that was posted on snapchat last night. Not that I'm saying it's far from what really happens...


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West Co-Writer Rhymefest Says Rapper Needs Mental Health Counseling*





Kanye Wests longtime songwriting collaborator Rhymefest,  who has worked on songs including Jesus Walks and New Slaves,  tweeted on Friday that he stopped working with West last month and that  the rapper needs counseling.


Rhymefest,  whos real name is Che Smith, replied to a comment that he should be  writing Wests Twitter posts as well as his song, saying, my brother  needs help, in the form of counseling. Spiritual & mental. He should  step away from the public & yesmen & heal.


Rhymefest continued, I love my brother. I pray for his health not our entertainment.






https://www.yahoo.com/music/kanye-west-co-writer-rhymefest-172300657.html








------------------







people were asking him on twitter why he would call him out in public like that instead of talking to him personally about his problems - he said that he had tried that many times and it did not work.  and also that he was not saying anything that was inside info - anyone could see that he was telling the truth.


----------



## Hobbsy

I've never heard one note of him singing and I never plan to, but from what I read on here about him is he needs some psychiatric help?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Weren't a lot of people saying he married Kim because he needed her money? It wouldn't surprise me if he was deep in debt. Rappers and singers go broke all the time. And he certainly doesn't seem like he knows a thing about responsibility or money management.


----------



## pinkfeet

lil_fashionista said:


> This! If he finally put out the album he was making when his mother died (Good a$$ job) all would be forgiven. His early work as a rapper was amazing, and he's still a very talented producer who commands a lot to produce a song.



What do you mean all would be forgiven?


----------



## lil_fashionista

pinkfeet said:


> What do you mean all would be forgiven?


I mean that his original fans, of which I am one, could and possibly would view this period as him trying to work through his demons. 

I never liked Kanye the person, but I loved his first two albums and I still play them. He was clever, cocky and insecure at the same time, which was charming and relatable.


----------



## Lounorada

lil_fashionista said:


> *I believe this was part of a joke video that was posted on snapchat last night*. Not that I'm saying it's far from what really happens...


 
That doesn't make it any less pathetic!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> *Kanye West Wants Mark Zuckerberg to Invest $1 Billion Into His Ideas*
> 
> 
> 
> After realizing he is the greatest living artist and greatest artist of all time"
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West wants Facebook co-founder Mark Zuckerberg to put $1 billion into funding his ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> The rapper, who recently released his new The Life of Pablo, made his informal request to the billionaire in a tweet on Sunday. Mark Zuckerberg invest 1 billion dollars into Kanye West ideas, Yeezy wrote on Twitter. After realizing he is the greatest living artist and greatest artist of all time, he said in a follow-up tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> http://time.com/4224413/kanye-west-mark-zuckerberg/




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]wow!!! This man is the true meaning of delusional


----------



## pinkfeet

lil_fashionista said:


> I mean that his original fans, of which I am one, could and possibly would view this period as him trying to work through his demons.
> 
> I never liked Kanye the person, but I loved his first two albums and I still play them. He was clever, cocky and insecure at the same time, which was charming and relatable.



Forgive all his nastiness he's said and done just because he makes a good album? 

No, thats just sad. Whatever "demons" he has, so does the whole world. We all have them and not everyone treats people like ****. 

He knows exactly what he is doing and saying and I don't think just because some artist - be they a novelist, athlete, or some other artist produces an amazing piece of work, or wins the Olympics should just be forgiven for all there sins. 

Ridiculous!


----------



## Lounorada

North is so cute, but she doesn't look happy to be dragged out as an accessory again...
Kim looks like the abominable snowheaux.














Getty Images


----------



## berrydiva

pinkfeet said:


> Forgive all his nastiness he's said and done just because he makes a good album?
> 
> No, thats just sad. Whatever "demons" he has, so does the whole world. We all have them and not everyone treats people like ****.
> 
> He knows exactly what he is doing and saying and I don't think just because some artist - be they a novelist, athlete, or some other artist produces an amazing piece of work, or wins the Olympics should just be forgiven for all there sins.
> 
> Ridiculous!



What nastiness exactly?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> North is so cute, but she doesn't look happy to be dragged out as an accessory again...
> Kim looks like the abominable snowheaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images



North needs a hat. Saying it's 14 degrees is an understatement to what it actually feels like with the wind whipping.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> North is so cute, but she doesn't look happy to be dragged out as an accessory again...
> Kim looks like the abominable snowheaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images



That coat makes her look like she's obese from the back 
She needs to understand that those "fur"/fluffy coats don't make her look classy or cool but stupid af.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> North needs a hat. Saying it's 14 degrees is an understatement to what it actually feels like with the wind whipping.




She definitely needs a hat, that's where colds start, I see Kim is wearing one but not her daughter ugh


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> North needs a hat. Saying it's 14 degrees is an understatement to what it actually feels like with the wind whipping.


Yep and she should have her coat buttoned/zipped up or have a scarf on to cover her bare little neck. If your head and neck feel cold, your whole body will feel cold.
And for the people who say 'she's only going from car to building', a child should still be dressed appropriately for the freezing weather outside. It's pretty easy to take a coat/hat off once inside in the warmth.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> North needs a hat. Saying it's 14 degrees is an understatement to what it actually feels like with the wind whipping.



No kidding. There was a frostbite advisory.

Regarding his album, the nyt came out with a very good review.
For all his crazy, ye can still deliver good music.
If only, he could shut his mouth for a minute or month.&#128056;


----------



## tweegy

I confused didn't he have a multi million dollar house? How is he in debt?


----------



## mundodabolsa

pinkfeet said:


> Forgive all his nastiness he's said and done just because he makes a good album?
> 
> No, thats just sad. Whatever "demons" he has, so does the whole world. We all have them and not everyone treats people like ****.
> 
> He knows exactly what he is doing and saying and I don't think just because some artist - be they a novelist, athlete, or some other artist produces an amazing piece of work, or wins the Olympics should just be forgiven for all there sins.
> 
> Ridiculous!



You are reading way too far into her comment, it's not that deep.  She was talking about Kanye West the musician and the quality of his early work vs. more recent stuff.  Her point was that as a fan of Kanye West the rapper, if he could put out new work at the same level as what she loves from before, then she could overlook/forget his bad stuff in her overall judgement of him as an artist.   

No one was talking about sins or crimes against humanity. 

(Now forgive _me_ lil_fashionista if I'm the one who read what you said incorrectly.)


----------



## Meowster

bag-mania said:


> She let Yeezus take the wheel.




Baaaahhaaaaahahahhahahahah! Im done!


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if she lets him pay for everything and keeps what she makes in the bank.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if she lets him pay for everything and keeps what she makes in the bank.




well, i hope they have separate bank accounts; if PMK is doing her job right she should


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been one of her mother's favorite go-to items during New York Fashion Week.

And little North West, two, was spotted wearing her own fur coat while her mom Kim Kardashian also sported one during an outing on Valentine's Day in New York City.

The 35-year-old was weighed down on by a knee-length fluffy white coat while her eldest child wore a leopard print winter coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ats-Valentine-s-Day-outing.html#ixzz40COSkMEh


----------



## lil_fashionista

pinkfeet said:


> Forgive all his nastiness he's said and done just because he makes a good album?
> 
> No, thats just sad. Whatever "demons" he has, so does the whole world. We all have them and not everyone treats people like ****.
> 
> He knows exactly what he is doing and saying and I don't think just because some artist - be they a novelist, athlete, or some other artist produces an amazing piece of work, or wins the Olympics should just be forgiven for all there sins.
> 
> Ridiculous!





mundodabolsa said:


> You are reading way too far into her comment, it's not that deep.  She was talking about Kanye West the musician and the quality of his early work vs. more recent stuff.  Her point was that as a fan of Kanye West the rapper, if he could put out new work at the same level as what she loves from before, then she could overlook/forget his bad stuff in her overall judgement of him as an artist.
> 
> No one was talking about sins or crimes against humanity.
> 
> (Now forgive _me_ lil_fashionista if I'm the one who read what you said incorrectly.)



That's exactly what I meant. 

Though I may be in the minority, I look at Kanye as someone who is not an entirely irredeemable, horrible person.


----------



## caitlin1214

I figured the Kardashians were ghetto rich. Now Kanye is, too, apparently.


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> I figured the Kardashians were ghetto rich. Now Kanye is, too, apparently.



And what does ghetto rich mean exactly?


----------



## White Orchid

Call me evil, but sometimes I wish someone would kidnap North and give her to a loving and more deserving childless couple.  And yes I'm not even joking.


----------



## berrydiva

I hate calling someone a bad mom but Kim uses that child like a prop. It's really really sad.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> And what does ghetto rich mean exactly?



Sorry, I misspoke. I meant hood rich. 

And by hood rich, I mean like that Big Tymers song Still Fly: "Can't pay my rent, cause all my money's spent / but that's OK, cause I'm still fly / got a quarter tank gas in my new E-class / But that's alright cause I'm gon' ride / got everything in my moma's name / but I'm hood rich...."


----------



## ChanelMommy

Blond? No..


----------



## ChanelMommy

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, I misspoke. I meant hood rich.
> 
> And by hood rich, I mean like that Big Tymers song Still Fly: "Can't pay my rent, cause all my money's spent / but that's OK, cause I'm still fly / got a quarter tank gas in my new E-class / But that's alright cause I'm gon' ride / got everything in my moma's name / but I'm hood rich...."



I used to love that song back in the day


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> *Kanye West Co-Writer Rhymefest Says Rapper Needs Mental Health Counseling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye Wests longtime songwriting collaborator Rhymefest,  who has worked on songs including Jesus Walks and New Slaves,  tweeted on Friday that he stopped working with West last month and that  the rapper needs counseling.
> 
> 
> Rhymefest,  whos real name is Che Smith, replied to a comment that he should be  writing Wests Twitter posts as well as his song, saying, my brother  needs help, in the form of counseling. Spiritual & mental. He should  step away from the public & yesmen & heal.
> 
> 
> Rhymefest continued, I love my brother. I pray for his health not our entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/music/kanye-west-co-writer-rhymefest-172300657.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people were asking him on twitter why he would call him out in public like that instead of talking to him personally about his problems - he said that he had tried that many times and it did not work.  and also that he was not saying anything that was inside info - anyone could see that he was telling the truth.



Rhymefest certainly doesn't need the publicity as he still writes but he really didn't need to air him out on Twitter even though it's clear as day that Kanye has serious problems.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I honestly think Kim can't see herself.  She sees something else when she looks into mirrors.  She was so gorgeous back in the day, but she keeps messing with her face because she can't see the beauty.  Now she looks SO weird.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

North is such a cutie


----------



## kirsten

tweegy said:


> I confused didn't he have a multi million dollar house? How is he in debt?




Because he didn't pay cash for it, or any of his expensive things. It's all being financed.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> Because he didn't pay cash for it, or any of his expensive things. It's all being financed.



Or leased/borrowed.


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> Or leased/borrowed.



Who knows if he looks after his own money. He wouldn't be the first person to leave his money in the hands of the wrong person. 

OT, but I remember when Tupac died and Suge repossessed all his cars. It turned out that Tupac owned almost nothing that he used to floss, his only real assets were his unpublished songs. 

Back on topic, Dh and I just listened to snippets of T.LO.P. and we both liked it.


----------



## gillianna

Does anyone think the Kanye crazy rants this past week and his $53 million debt is a way of getting more attention to a new story on him and having people forget what Amber said about him.  He was the butt of all jokes and now not a word on the past words of Amber and all the jokes towards him.   Play some PR in a new direction so people can forget Amber and her thoughts on Kanye.  Have too many things in every direction going on so the press can follow the KKlan fashion disaster,Lam Lam's first appearance with his wife (no longer a ex),  Kanye's  delusions of greatness, his words of crazy talk , his refugee fashion line and a plug for his new album.


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> Nah. It's good production wise, but the lyrics leave a lot to be desired.
> It's not even the best Kanye album.





Glitterandstuds said:


> I've never been a big fan of Kanye's music but I keep hearing that T.L.O.P is "the greatest album ever"





berrydiva said:


> I keep hearing it's good. I might have to listen.



heard it was bad. great beats and production can only go so far. lyrically he has regressed. he should get back w/his old writers


----------



## bag-mania

gillianna said:


> Does anyone think the Kanye crazy rants this past week and his $53 million debt is a way of getting more attention to a new story on him and having people forget what Amber said about him.  He was the butt of all jokes and now not a word on the past words of Amber and all the jokes towards him.   Play some PR in a new direction so people can forget Amber and her thoughts on Kanye.  Have too many things in every direction going on so the press can follow the KKlan fashion disaster,Lam Lam's first appearance with his wife (no longer a ex),  Kanye's  delusions of greatness, his words of crazy talk , his refugee fashion line and a plug for his new album.




I tend to think it's just about Kanye being himself. He wanted his album launch/fashion show week to be the most talked-about spectacle possible and he appears to be doing everything he can think of to make that happen. And it might not be over. The Grammy Awards are tomorrow. Who knows what other Kanye shenanigans we will see?


----------



## dr.pepper

IMHO the album is very good. Most of the songs are not catchy and overall the album is not cohesive BUT the songs are very good individually and the music...like Yeezus it is not a conventional sound (though it is nothing like Yeezus), but it is soooo fresh and interesting. 

For me, this is what I love about his music. It may not be something you love but it is an exciting new sound you can't always identify because there's little reference for it. When you hear most mainstream music it is always as if you've heard the song before. Yes, TLOP is a bit chaotic but there is beauty in someone having sole creative control instead of a half a dozen producers destroying a song to make it palatable. 

He does reference Lexapro and a psychiatrist so we can gather he likely IS on meds. 

Depending on a person's condition, he or she may not stay on/take their meds regularly. This isn't necessarily dangerous but it can explain why someone displays certain behavior. 

Personally, I think the Twitter nonsense has to do with his marketing tactics and big mouth not his mental health. I do think he struggles in that arena and anyone with that level of fame should 100% be in therapy but Idk that those rants are more than a ploy to get him in the headlines.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Call me evil, but sometimes I wish someone would kidnap North and give her to a loving and more deserving childless couple.  And yes I'm not even joking.




I feel so sorry for that poor child.






caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, I misspoke. I meant hood rich.
> 
> And by hood rich, I mean like that Big Tymers song Still Fly: "Can't pay my rent, cause all my money's spent / but that's OK, cause I'm still fly / got a quarter tank gas in my new E-class / But that's alright cause I'm gon' ride / got everything in my moma's name / but I'm hood rich...."


----------



## Jikena

I miss the days where Kim Kardashian would be natural and smile/laugh. Now all you get is the same b!tch face like "I'm way better than you, peasant!" :giggles:


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> I miss the days where Kim Kardashian would be natural and smile/laugh. Now all you get is the same b!tch face like "I'm way better than you, peasant!" :giggles:




wonder if she misses those days too


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> wonder if she misses those days too




You mean the days when she had a nose instead of a nub?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The album is okay but that song "Facts" is pretty bad.

Kanye 53 mil in debt? The same guy who was taunting Ray J about how rich he was? Karma strikes quickly.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

So,on the show Kim is being sewn into her dress for Kris' birthday party.  Why would one need to be "sewn in" and how do you get it back off?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Peachysweet2013 said:


> So,on the show Kim is being sewn into her dress for Kris' birthday party.  Why would one need to be "sewn in" and how do you get it back off?



Probably needs to be specially done to accommodate Kim's bum.


----------



## Queenpixie

gillianna said:


> Does anyone think the Kanye crazy rants this past week and his $53 million debt is a way of getting more attention to a new story on him and having people forget what Amber said about him.  He was the butt of all jokes and now not a word on the past words of Amber and all the jokes towards him.   Play some PR in a new direction so people can forget Amber and her thoughts on Kanye.  Have too many things in every direction going on so the press can follow the KKlan fashion disaster,Lam Lam's first appearance with his wife (no longer a ex),  Kanye's  delusions of greatness, his words of crazy talk , his refugee fashion line and a plug for his new album.



#never forget


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Probably needs to be specially done to accommodate Kim's bum.




or maybe to give her a similar story to marilyn's, apparently she was sawn into the dress she wore to sing "happy birthday mr. president"
because, as we know, kimbo is a huuuuge sex symbol like MM


----------



## Flawn08

Im starting to forget that they had this mesiah baby called saint.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> You mean the days when she had a nose instead of a nub?




and when she went home to reggie not yeezy...


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> It has been one of her mother's favorite go-to items during New York Fashion Week.
> 
> And little North West, two, was spotted wearing her own fur coat while her mom Kim Kardashian also sported one during an outing on Valentine's Day in New York City.
> 
> The 35-year-old was weighed down on by a knee-length fluffy white coat while her eldest child wore a leopard print winter coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ats-Valentine-s-Day-outing.html#ixzz40COSkMEh



those shoes are the worst i have seen in a while


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> and when she went home to reggie not yeezy...




Exactly.  It is astounding how bizarre she looks compared to her original self...even compared to her Hump days.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Rhymefest certainly doesn't need the publicity as he still writes but he really didn't need to air him out on Twitter even though it's clear as day that Kanye has serious problems.





i think that he was doing like people when they have tried everything else - maybe this will work.  and after kanye's twitter breakdowns it obvious that something ain't clicking with him right now.  he just said what many many people have been thinking - too bad the people around him the most don't give a fat fart!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> i hate calling someone a bad mom but kim uses that child like a prop. It's really really sad.


+1


----------



## coconutsboston

pukasonqo said:


> i have to give it to kimbo, this thread was going as slooooow as possible and then, yeezy  has a major manic episode on SM, forces his fashion designs on the kartrashians with kimbo as the major victim and we are back on track!!!




You took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hahahah Nike


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3274375
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah Nike



hahahhaha Nike is so petty. I love it


----------



## AEGIS

Peachysweet2013 said:


> So,on the show Kim is being sewn into her dress for Kris' birthday party.  Why would one need to be "sewn in" and how do you get it back off?



many celebs are sewn into their dresses


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kanye went on another twitter rant & he's BEGGING Mark to help him, asking people to fund him. He also says he's this generations Disney.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> He hangs with the wrong people in Paris.
> they are laughing at him not with him yet he is too stubborn,high or crazy to realize it.
> Carine is a druggie and she abused and neglected  her own daughter for years.
> Kim needs to wake the heck up and run....
> As far as Kim's face, I don't know that she wants to be white as much as she is dying for attention( from the docs, the public, her gay husband)





limom said:


> Vile individual IMO,
> She was at his Msg showing.



Interesting. I just read a glowing profile about her in some magazine and for some reason something about it seemed so hollow.


----------



## AEGIS

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, I misspoke. I meant hood rich.
> 
> And by hood rich, I mean like that Big Tymers song Still Fly: "Can't pay my rent, cause all my money's spent / but that's OK, cause I'm still fly / got a quarter tank gas in my new E-class / But that's alright cause I'm gon' ride / got everything in my moma's name / but I'm hood rich...."





ChanelMommy said:


> I used to love that song back in the day



I still love that song.  It describes so many people


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Exactly.  It is astounding how bizarre she looks compared to her original self...even compared to her Hump days.



You know I love a good comparison!

You mean from this:






















to:

THIS:


----------



## Florasun

Lounorada said:


> North is so cute, but she doesn't look happy to be dragged out as an accessory again...
> Kim looks like the abominable snowheaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images



Oh lord. Did she check her look in a mirror before wearing that get up out? From the rear she looks like a fur covered mattress on tiny feet.


----------



## YSoLovely

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, I misspoke. I meant hood rich.
> 
> And by hood rich, I mean like that Big Tymers song Still Fly: "Can't pay my rent, cause all my money's spent / but that's OK, cause I'm still fly / got a quarter tank gas in my new E-class / But that's alright cause I'm gon' ride / got everything in my moma's name / but I'm hood rich...."






Check my siggy 

I can't remember the exact content of the conversation, but I do remember that my siggy originated in a Kardashian thread. Back when we Bishes used to compete against the ScotchTapes of the Skarsgard threads


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3274379
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274380
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274383
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274384
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274385
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274388




I'm seriously convinced this man has truly lost his mind...that's like reading car wreck.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Check my siggy
> 
> I can't remember the exact content of the conversation, but I do remember that my siggy originated in a Kardashian thread. Back when we Bishes used to compete against the ScotchTapes of the Skarsgard threads



~~Meeeemmmooorrrriiiiieeesssss~~:cry:


----------



## Lola69

Are those tweets for real?? And I think it's funny how everyone misses the old Kim. Why wasn't she getting all this love back in those old threads?


----------



## tweegy

Lola69 said:


> Are those tweets for real?? And I think it's funny how everyone misses the old Kim. Why wasn't she getting all this love back in those old threads?



Maybe folks didn't know how bad things could get...


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> ~~Meeeemmmooorrrriiiiieeesssss~~:cry:







Lola69 said:


> Are those tweets for real?? And I think it's funny how everyone misses the old Kim. *Why wasn't she getting all this love back in those old threads?*



Well... _Don't it always seem to go, that you don't know what you got 'til it's gone? _

Kim was a shameless fameho back then, too, who lied about getting her a** done and tweaking her face, but her style - albeit hit and miss - had much more variety to it and even when she overdid certain things (remember the tire belt?  ), she usually at least wore some pieces that were interesting and when she got it right, she got it really right. 
Plus, COLORS. Not just black, white and neutrals.


----------



## Lola69

tweegy said:


> Maybe folks didn't know how bad things could get...







YSoLovely said:


> Well... _Don't it always seem to go, that you don't know what you got 'til it's gone? _
> 
> Kim was a shameless fameho back then, too, who lied about getting her a** done and tweaking her face, but her style - albeit hit and miss - had much more variety to it and even when she overdid certain things (remember the tire belt?  ), she usually at least wore some pieces that were interesting and when she got it right, she got it really right.
> Plus, COLORS. Not just black, white and neutrals.




Things sure have gotten out of hand. I always gave her credit when she did get it right. Her personal life aside.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Maybe folks didn't know how bad things could get...




No we didn't! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Peachysweet2013

AEGIS said:


> many celebs are sewn into their dresses




But why?  I'm just not sure why they do this.  Does that mean the dress is destroyed after being worn once?


----------



## redney

Those Tweets. He is pathetic.


----------



## Freckles1

redney said:


> Those Tweets. He is pathetic.




Those Kardashians need to get a 72 hour psychiatric hold on him.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A very insecure individual.


----------



## berrydiva

Peachysweet2013 said:


> So,on the show Kim is being sewn into her dress for Kris' birthday party.  Why would one need to be "sewn in" and how do you get it back off?





Peachysweet2013 said:


> But why?  I'm just not sure why they do this.  Does that mean the dress is destroyed after being worn once?


I've been sewn into dresses many times. Usually, I need it done when the zipper has odd placement (or broke!) and won't stay up or if it needs to be just a bit more snug so it doesn't move or has a low back it's sewn to the bra (more effective to me than tape). It won't destroy the dress as long as the person doing it can do a basic stitch well.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3274379
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274380
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274383
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274384
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274385
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274388



None of this is marketing or PR...but folks won't believe that until he does some harmful ish.


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> Those Tweets. He is pathetic.


yes, but he has everyone's attention, doesn't he?
now everyone will be wondering what crazy thing he will say or do at the Grammys
Narcissists don't care if attention is positive or not - just want attention


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I think he's doing it consciously, it's all a publicity stunt. PMK has trained him and all of them well. He wants people to talk about him, wonder about his mental state etc. He knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## YSoLovely

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think he's doing it consciously, it's all a publicity stunt. PMK has trained him and all of them well. He wants people to talk about him, wonder about his mental state etc. He knows exactly what he's doing.



I hope so, but he's one inane tweet away from serving that Amada Bynes realness...


----------



## GoGlam

Old Kim was pretty basic. There was nothing really "stylish" about her.  She was just on trend at the time and trends are made for the masses.


----------



## Freckles1

YSoLovely said:


> I hope so, but he's one inane tweet away from serving that Amada Bynes realness...




There you go. I honestly don't think he's that smart..... More up Amanda's alley I'm betting....


----------



## lanasyogamama

Those throwback pics (so pretty!) reminded me of when the big argument was whether her lashes were real!


----------



## dr.pepper

The Twitter rants are stupid for sure, but hardly breakdowns or an indicator of such. 

A bipolar or schizophrenic patient can have episodes that may seem/look like a breakdown if you have never witnessed a breakdown, but it more severe than someone spouting off nonsense behind the safety of a screen. Idiots do this all the time and no one calls it a breakdown, just someone being a dumbass. 

These diatribes start when it's convenient for him so I do not think they are the sole indicator of a mental illness.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lanasyogamama said:


> Those throwback pics (so pretty!) reminded me of when the big argument was whether her lashes were real!



I think they are, this is her without makeup back then and her lashes are long, or maybe she's wearing some light mascara or falsies.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really? And what is he doing to economize starting with his NY pad,  Paris apartment, 3 mansions in LA? Flying private
But no school 4 you kids?




Telegraphuk


----------



## YSoLovely

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think they are, this is her without makeup back then and her lashes are long, or maybe she's wearing some light mascara or falsies.





Harpo, who dis woman?????


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoGlam said:


> Old Kim was pretty basic. There was nothing really "stylish" about her.  She was just on trend at the time and trends are made for the masses.




I still prefer the basic Kim than the WTF Kim. Beside, she's not Olivia Palermo nor Ana Piaggi nor Emmanuelle Alt. Her style at the moment is tackier, classless and just plain hideous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Really? And what is he doing to economize starting with his NY pad,  Paris apartment, 3 mansions in LA? Flying private
> But no school 4 you kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telegraphuk




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you can see how selfish, narcissistic this fool is.


----------



## Jikena

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think they are, this is her without makeup back then and her lashes are long, or maybe she's wearing some light mascara or falsies.



So pretty


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sunday going to dinner
Jmo he either is on something or went off something he needed to be on. 




Daily mail


----------



## lanasyogamama

He looks unhinged.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> I still prefer the basic Kim than the WTF Kim. Beside, she's not Olivia Palermo nor Ana Piaggi nor Emmanuelle Alt. Her style at the moment is tackier, classless and just plain hideous.



I agree! She also had somewhat of a personality back then (circa 2008-2011). Now she's permanently walking around with this smug, self assured expression, and never changes it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Sunday going to dinner
> 
> Jmo he either is on something or went off something he needed to be on.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/15/06/3138BC1900000578-3447445-image-a-55_1455517543836.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-mania

He knows exactly what he's doing. His latest tweet: "Also for anyone that has money they know the first rule is to use other people's money."


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> I've been sewn into dresses many times. Usually, I need it done when the zipper has odd placement (or broke!) and won't stay up or if it needs to be just a bit more snug so it doesn't move or has a low back it's sewn to the bra (more effective to me than tape). It won't destroy the dress as long as the person doing it can do a basic stitch well.




Ah, I see.  Thanks!


----------



## morgan20

And he is off again...I always manage to log on to Twitter whilst he is having his rants!


----------



## Jayne1

*$53 Million Is Accurate BUT IT'S NOT DEBT*


> The answer to that $53 million question -- how the hell is Kanye West that deep in debt -- is that he isn't, but he does spend a ton &#8230; on himself.
> 
> Sources connected to Kanye tell TMZ the number -- $53 mil -- reflects how much dough 'Ye has invested in his own companies related to fashion and music. For instance, we're told he's sunk $40 million alone into 3 seasons worth of Yeezy fashion!
> 
> Yeezy shoes are all the rage now, but we're told Kanye didn't get a dime from Nike when he created the first gen of the shoe. He funded the design out of his own pocket.
> 
> Additionally, we're told he spent several hundred thousands to build sets for his last tour, and to make his 2012 short film, "Cruel Summer."
> 
> The good news for Kanye is he'll make back his investment because he earns like crazy -- $22 million in 2015 and $30 million in 2014, according to Forbes.
> 
> Bottom line, no one's turning off his lights.




http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/15/kanye-west-debt-53-million-investment/#ixzz40GZ47QfQ


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You know I love a good comparison!
> 
> You mean from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to:
> 
> THIS:


 
The second picture is from 2 years ago isn't it? It could be mistaken for an oldie/pre-Kanye picture.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> The second picture is from 2 years ago isn't it? It could be mistaken for an oldie/pre-Kanye picture.



It's from 2014! She still somewhat resembled a human then... lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> *$53 Million Is Accurate BUT IT'S NOT DEBT*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/15/kanye-west-debt-53-million-investment/#ixzz40GZ47QfQ



Imo PMK caller her friend Harvey and offered a future 'exclusive' (with pics) about Scott or Lamar going off the rails if he helped this situation out.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*KANYE WEST*     &#8207;@*kanyewest*  26m26 minutes ago                                                   I know I confuse you guys sometimes but please *bare *with me.

                                                                                                            11,308 retweets                                 15,986 likes



No thanks


----------



## bag-mania

Oh, Kanye. Yes, we should all feel sorry for you, just able to get by with your tens of millions of dollars.

"If I spent my money on my ideas I could not afford to take care of my family. I am in a place that so many artist end up."


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It's from 2014! She still somewhat resembled a human then... lol.


 
 If I remember correctly, the majority of people on here were surprised at the pictures of her from that event because she turned up in COLOUR (a nice dress, too), she looked normal, not try-hard and resembled her pre-Kanye self! But then the next day she probably went straight back to dressing a mess


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *KANYE WEST*     &#8207;@*kanyewest*  26m26 minutes ago                                                   I know I confuse you guys sometimes but please *bare *with me.
> 
> 11,308 retweets                                 15,986 likes
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> *$53 Million Is Accurate BUT IT'S NOT DEBT*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/15/kanye-west-debt-53-million-investment/#ixzz40GZ47QfQ




Damage control!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How does he earn so much with all of those samples.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> *$53 Million Is Accurate BUT IT'S NOT DEBT*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/15/kanye-west-debt-53-million-investment/#ixzz40GZ47QfQ



Gee, I guess the "greatest Artist of all time" is the stupidest business person of all time.  Kanye, it's called "the cost of doing  business"!  No one forced you to into the fashion (sic - if we can even call his crap fashion) business, and it's my understanding that it's normal for the musician/singer, etc. to have to pay for their studio time, etc. - so maybe you should just stick to what you USED to do well!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> He knows exactly what he's doing. His latest tweet: "*Also for anyone that has money they know the first rule is to use other people's money."*




well this is the first thing i have seen him say that ITA with!  and what i said earlier - no way was he stupid enough to use his own money for that crap!  i hope. 





Jayne1 said:


> *$53 Million Is Accurate BUT IT'S NOT DEBT*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/15/kanye-west-debt-53-million-investment/#ixzz40GZ47QfQ






i knew Kris would be all over this and putting out a spin to try and fix it.


----------



## whimsic

#outboastKanye is trending on Twitter  &#128514;


----------



## Lounorada

It's really sad to see how Kim practically pushes North out in front on her own, before all of those cameras and strangers and walks as slowly as possible so they all get their pictures. SMH. 
If Kim was actually dressed appropriately she could scoop up her daughter and carry her safely and quickly to where they're going... which is what a normal, caring mother would do. 
Oh, and big shock! I think I heard Kim acknowledge how cold it is outside in NYC at the end of the second video, so she does know the difference between hot and cold


----------



## bag-princess

these people are so weird!!!!  



*Martin Shkreli might have been scammed out of $15 million for Kanye's new album*







In keeping with his persona as a hip hop aficionado and public  villain, Martin Shkrelli recently sought to keep Kanye West's new "Life  of Pablo" record from fans by buying it directly from the label for $15 million, but if his recent tweets are to be believed, he got scammed out of the money.
 On Sunday, Shkreli tweeted that he came into contact with someone  named* "Daquan" * and sent him a payment of $15 million via bitcoin to no  result. The rest of his tweets were full of profanities and frantic  ideas to get his money back.


Ultimately, he concluded that he would contact Satoshi, the creator of bitcoin, to get his money back. 



 Though Shkreli remained confident he could get his money back, a $15  million dollar hit like this would throw salt on other financial wounds  he's incured lately, like the loss of $40 million on his E-Trade account, or the heavy legal fees he will owe to his high-profile attorney.




click to see his twitter outbursts -  


http://www.businessinsider.com/mart...out-of-15-million-for-kanyes-new-album-2016-2


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Five degrees outside and the child has a wide open coat, no hat, scarf or gloves while her mammy parades and engages her in front of the cameras. 

I guess she figures if she gets sick at least she will not have to take care of her.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> these people are so weird!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Martin Shkreli might have been scammed out of $15 million for Kanye's new album*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with his persona as a hip hop aficionado and public  villain, Martin Shkrelli recently sought to keep Kanye West's new "Life  of Pablo" record from fans by buying it directly from the label for $15 million, but if his recent tweets are to be believed, he got scammed out of the money.
> On Sunday, Shkreli tweeted that he came into contact with someone  named* "Daquan" * and sent him a payment of $15 million via bitcoin to no  result. The rest of his tweets were full of profanities and frantic  ideas to get his money back.
> 
> 
> Ultimately, he concluded that he would contact Satoshi, the creator of bitcoin, to get his money back.
> 
> 
> 
> Though Shkreli remained confident he could get his money back, a $15  million dollar hit like this would throw salt on other financial wounds  he's incured lately, like the loss of $40 million on his E-Trade account, or the heavy legal fees he will owe to his high-profile attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click to see his twitter outbursts -
> 
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/mart...out-of-15-million-for-kanyes-new-album-2016-2




cool, hopefully he'll never see again a cent of those 15 million
cry me a river...


----------



## VickyB

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You know I love a good comparison!
> 
> You mean from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to:
> 
> THIS:




Thanks!!!! I think she should have stopped at the "red dress" stage.


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> Oh lord. Did she check her look in a mirror before wearing that get up out? From the rear she looks like a fur covered mattress on tiny feet.



:kiss:  waves, Florasun!


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> How does he earn so much with all of those samples.



He's paid to produce the track. The artist pays for all costs associated with producing a track. So if the producer's fee is $200k and they used a sample which they absolutely needed to pay for which cost $50k, the artist would pay $250k for said track. Also, sampling only means that the producer is taking the break of the song and usually mixing it with other breaks and rhythms (sometimes original, sometimes already composed, sometimes both) to create a new break - in this instance, you don't pay for the original composition depending on how much of the original break you use. Or you can record an entirely new version of the break and chop it up so that it is reminiscent of the original sample but is actually different. 

What Kanye mostly does, which most people think is sampling a song straight, is take soulful breaks and speed them up to a hip-hop beat he's composed for the track then links them so it's fluid. It's a much harder process than people realize and give him credit for and he's excellent as bringing soul to the typical hard hip-hop beat. Most times, it seems there's a beat and tempo he already wants for the song while wanting a specific soul reference which he rarely seems to compromise on so he figures out how to make it work.

Here's an old old video of him talking about his process...anyone who is good at what they do makes it look easy but what he's doing most certainly isn't:


----------



## Angel1988

Kim blends in perfectly

assets9.pop-buzz.com/2015/09/kim-malfoy-1425648246-responsive-large-0.jpg


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> these people are so weird!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Martin Shkreli might have been scammed out of $15 million for Kanye's new album*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with his persona as a hip hop aficionado and public  villain, Martin Shkrelli recently sought to keep Kanye West's new "Life  of Pablo" record from fans by buying it directly from the label for $15 million, but if his recent tweets are to be believed, he got scammed out of the money.
> On Sunday, Shkreli tweeted that he came into contact with someone  named* "Daquan" * and sent him a payment of $15 million via bitcoin to no  result. The rest of his tweets were full of profanities and frantic  ideas to get his money back.
> 
> 
> Ultimately, he concluded that he would contact Satoshi, the creator of bitcoin, to get his money back.
> 
> 
> 
> Though Shkreli remained confident he could get his money back, a $15  million dollar hit like this would throw salt on other financial wounds  he's incured lately, like the loss of $40 million on his E-Trade account, or the heavy legal fees he will owe to his high-profile attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click to see his twitter outbursts -
> 
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/mart...out-of-15-million-for-kanyes-new-album-2016-2




Ha! Karma bit him in the a$$ sooner than I thought!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Sunday going to dinner
> 
> Jmo he either is on something or went off something he needed to be on.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/15/06/3138BC1900000578-3447445-image-a-55_1455517543836.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You know I love a good comparison!
> 
> You mean from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to:
> 
> THIS:




Wow!  Thanks for the collage.

I love comparison shots too, particularly of people like Kim who lie about their plastic surgery!  As if our eyes were deceiving us!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Sunday going to dinner
> Jmo he either is on something or went off something he needed to be on.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/02/15/06/3138BC1900000578-3447445-image-a-55_1455517543836.jpg
> Daily mail


He's got the startled look combined with the ridiculous Kardashian/Jenner trout-pout perfected.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hahahaha


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3274915
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3274915
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha


----------



## berrydiva

The Grammy's clspback is hilarious.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ouch


----------



## minimom

I saw a Gofundme page for Kanye.


----------



## tweegy

I'd say Kim is probably embarrassed, but we all know she doesn't feel that emotion.


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3274915
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha



reminds me of when rihanna played kendall lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

minimom said:


> I saw a Gofundme page for Kanye.




Omg nooooo


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Ouch




They should have told him to just keep his "fingers" crossed!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Tough blind item:

They know that you are damaged. They know that you are mentally ill. However, when you first came into the family, you were a rich and famous performer, and you were willing to play their game. That gave you an automatic pass on all your flaws.

Now that you are experiencing a reversal of fortune, though, it&#8217;s time for you to go.

Because you are still famous and attract a lot of attention, this won&#8217;t be fast. As long as they can continue to control the narrative and profit off of you, all the drama is good.

The best drama? Making sure everyone knows that YOU are the bad guy. YOU are the damaged goods that they tried really hard to accept and heal and save with their love and compassion.

As long as your wife comes out of this richer and more famous and able to feign innocence, you have served your purpose


----------



## tweegy

These blind items always seem to come out right when it's obvious. They should call them the 'uh duh' items.


----------



## Gimmethebag

mrsinsyder said:


> Tough blind item:
> 
> They know that you are damaged. They know that you are mentally ill. However, when you first came into the family, you were a rich and famous performer, and you were willing to play their game. That gave you an automatic pass on all your flaws.
> 
> Now that you are experiencing a reversal of fortune, though, it&#8217;s time for you to go.
> 
> Because you are still famous and attract a lot of attention, this won&#8217;t be fast. As long as they can continue to control the narrative and profit off of you, all the drama is good.
> 
> The best drama? Making sure everyone knows that YOU are the bad guy. YOU are the damaged goods that they tried really hard to accept and heal and save with their love and compassion.
> 
> As long as your wife comes out of this richer and more famous and able to feign innocence, you have served your purpose


The Mayans predicted this.


----------



## nastasja

tweegy said:


> Maybe folks didn't know how bad things could get...




And I imagine that this is not her rock bottom, either.

*mindblown*


----------



## dr.pepper

Hm even w/ PMK involved Idk Kim would ever get rid of him. She likes being with a "genius" too much and IMHO she likes having a life separate from his for the most part.


----------



## legaldiva

Crack is whack


----------



## Encore Hermes

"They know that you are damaged. They know that you are mentally ill."

imo #1 Reason why she wasn't with him (as a couple years )before.


----------



## jun3machina

This is either gonna blow over or the sh*t is gonna hit the fan soon.


----------



## deltalady

I'm just gonna leave this here, in case no one has...


----------



## lil_fashionista

deltalady said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here, in case no one has...



He made her get rid of the majority of her old clothes years ago and replaced them with things he liked.


----------



## Zookzik

&#127871;&#127871;&#127871;


----------



## bisousx

Is that a real account? His name is mispelled.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just hope those precious babies inherit the drive for higher education and achievement from her father and his mother. Maybe it skips a generation.


----------



## bag-mania

Vanilla Bean said:


> I just hope those precious babies inherit the drive for higher education and achievement from her father and his mother. Maybe it skips a generation.




Sadly, I don't see any positive influences in their lives. You don't want to write off babies before their lives have even properly begun, but they can only learn from example. They will become what they are being raised to be, shallow and vain. How could they be anything else?


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this posted on another site and had to share it was too funny not too.


Yeazus's new line debuts. . . .


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here, in case no one has...



That's a parody account


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> I just hope those precious babies inherit the drive for higher education and achievement from her father and his mother. Maybe it skips a generation.



I don't get the obsession people have with higher education as if it somehow makes you a better person. I know plenty of idiots with degrees. Be a contributor to society or making achievements in your life isn't dependent on having a degree.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

No it isn't but it is definitely a different path from that taken by their mother and father.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West has Tweeted that billionaires are reaching out to him after the rapper said he is $53 million in debt.

The controversial musician again took to social media on Monday to share that his public appeal for cash to help grow his fashion line has triggered a flurry of interest from wealthy investors.

The 38-year-old, who held a New York Fashion Week show and album launch at Madison Square Garden on Thursday, previously Tweeted a plea for Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg to invest in his business.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-fund-guys-begging-money.html#ixzz40IsGt62g


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> :kiss:  waves, Florasun!



Hiya Doll!
I want a coat like Kimmie's. Do you think this makes my *** look big?


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> I don't get the obsession people have with higher education as if it somehow makes you a better person. I know plenty of idiots with degrees. Be a contributor to society or making achievements in your life isn't dependent on having a degree.




I'm sorry, but where do you get an obsession out of a single comment


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West unleashed his latest Twitter rant on music's biggest night.

The rapper asked 'Pitchfork, Rolling Stone, New York Times' to 'not comment on black music anymore,' called Puff Daddy 'the most important cultural figure in my life,' said 'don't understand what it means to be the great grandson of ex slaves' and also noted that the 'system is designed for colored people to fail and one of our only voices is music.'

He also revealed that his album will never go on sale and will only ever be available on Tidal, the digital music service which is subscription based and owned by his friend Jay Z and other music artists.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...veals-new-album-NEVER-sale.html#ixzz40IvjcMuK


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> I'm sorry, but where do you get an obsession out of a single comment? Or do you just feel the need to pick at every statement ever posted?


It's been posted multiple times by multiple people in multiple threads about higher education being some sort of holy grail or more respectable path especially where folks like the Kardashians, Smith children, etc are concerned. And, given that Vanilla Bean didn't seem to take insult to my post as it was a general observation and not a direct insult nor was I quoting you directly, not sure why you're bothered. However, if my posts bother you that much, you can put me on ignore because I doubt I'll stop making general observations when the same comment is made multiple times by different people. Should solve the issue, no?


----------



## Crystalina

This is typical Kanye....

http://pagesix.com/2016/02/15/kanye-west-has-epic-meltdown-backstage-at-snl/


----------



## redney

Lol, Taylor throwing shade at Kanye in her Grammy acceptance speech.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not even a fan of Taylor, but this was a well-deserved dig at Kanye for those awful comments.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not even a fan of Taylor, but this was a well-deserved dig at Kanye for those awful comments.




Good for her and she was very classy in her response to him.


----------



## letteshop

bag-mania said:


> Sadly, I don't see any positive influences in their lives. You don't want to write off babies before their lives have even properly begun, but they can only learn from example. They will become what they are being raised to be, shallow and vain.  How could they be anything else?




Hope I posted this right.  From Kim's Instagram:

https://instagram.com/p/BB0spZQOS29/


----------



## CherryKitty

Kanye is starting to remind me of Amanda Bynes.


----------



## br00kelynx

Annoying that it's only on Tidal. Why do people keep trying to make Tidal happen? Not interested in paying for the service or any service.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> These blind items always seem to come out right when it's obvious. They should call them the 'uh duh' items.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yes they should.


----------



## dangerouscurves

letteshop said:


> Hope I posted this right.  From Kim's Instagram:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BB0spZQOS29/




Cute North but I'm sad for her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not even a fan of Taylor, but this was a well-deserved dig at Kanye for those awful comments.





Go Taylor.


----------



## azania

So it looks like he really sold the album rights to the Marc Shrkeli guy. 
Wtf?! And he is trying to sell it to the public that he is just pulling it back?


----------



## Singra

br00kelynx said:


> *Annoying that it's only on Tidal.* Why do people keep trying to make Tidal happen? Not interested in paying for the service or any service.



I know!!!! 

I'm already paying so much for cloud subscriptions etc. I don't have the extra cash for another one and as such I haven't been able to listen to the album yet. I'm waiting until it pops up somewhere else.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West has Tweeted that billionaires are reaching out to him after the rapper said he is $53 million in debt.
> 
> The controversial musician again took to social media on Monday to share that his public appeal for cash to help grow his fashion line has triggered a flurry of interest from wealthy investors.
> 
> The 38-year-old, who held a New York Fashion Week show and album launch at Madison Square Garden on Thursday, previously Tweeted a plea for Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg to invest in his business.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-fund-guys-begging-money.html#ixzz40IsGt62g



it´s actually really sad to read that. if he was under 27 I would take bets that he´s about to join the 27 club just because it would make him "famous" etc


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> It's really sad to see how Kim practically pushes North out in front on her own, before all of those cameras and strangers and walks as slowly as possible so they all get their pictures. SMH.
> If Kim was actually dressed appropriately she could scoop up her daughter and carry her safely and quickly to where they're going... which is what a normal, caring mother would do.
> Oh, and big shock! I think I heard Kim acknowledge how cold it is outside in NYC at the end of the second video, so she does know the difference between hot and cold






letteshop said:


> Hope I posted this right.  From Kim's Instagram:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BB0spZQOS29/




poor North. she keeps on saying she doesn't want her pictures taken but no one is listening to her. poor kid. it´s really sad


----------



## Singra

And those f**king (presumably faux) fur (or sheep skin or whatever) coats... 

It's a pet peeve of mine when parents dress their children to the nines. They're kids, they don't give a sh*t. Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I don't get the obsession people have with higher education as if it somehow makes you a better person. I know plenty of idiots with degrees. Be a contributor to society or making achievements in your life isn't dependent on having a degree.




True. But if you have 0 talent higher education might help your future.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I don't get the obsession people have with higher education as if it somehow makes you a better person. I know plenty of idiots with degrees. Be a contributor to society or making achievements in your life isn't dependent on having a degree.



Well, it opens your mind, gives you excellent critical thinking skills for one. Being surrounded by all sorts of people from different walks in life contributes to expanding your horizons and raising awareness, for one. It also instills discipline.


----------



## Queenpixie

Encore Hermes said:


> Really? And what is he doing to economize starting with his NY pad,  Paris apartment, 3 mansions in LA? Flying private
> But no school 4 you kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telegraphuk



is this real!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kylie did sign that Puma deal. This could get interesting after Kanye's tweet.

http://www.nicekicks.com/agenda-report-puma-confirms-kylie-jenner-deal/


----------



## Singra

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Well, it opens your mind, gives you excellent critical thinking skills for one. Being surrounded by all sorts of people from different walks in life contributes to expanding your horizons and raising awareness, for one. It also instills discipline.



I think BerryDiva was making the point that higher education is no guarantee of an expanded mind or responsible individual. 

Although in the case of the Smith children... if they're going to spout forth about mathematics and physics they probably need to be precise about it. In that sense a more formal education in mathematics and physics would be helpful.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie did sign that Puma deal. This could get interesting after Kanye's tweet.
> 
> http://www.nicekicks.com/agenda-report-puma-confirms-kylie-jenner-deal/



This could get interesting indeed. The stage is being set for a divorce announcement by the end of the summer, before and after the 'we tried to help him' press.


----------



## Lounorada

Singra said:


> And those f**king (presumably faux) fur (or sheep skin or whatever) coats...
> 
> It's a pet peeve of mine when parents dress their children to the nines. They're kids, they don't give a sh*t. Don't waste your time or money.



This x1000


----------



## deltalady

berrydiva said:


> That's a parody account



I'm aware. Thought it was funny as hell still.


----------



## roses5682

Singra said:


> I know!!!!
> 
> I'm already paying so much for cloud subscriptions etc. I don't have the extra cash for another one and as such I haven't been able to listen to the album yet. I'm waiting until it pops up somewhere else.




+1 I am not interested in buying any more subscription services I'm satisfied with the ones I currently have. But that's that it's annoying because I may have practice a song or two if it was available on iTunes


----------



## whimsic

dangerouscurves said:


> True. But if you have 0 talent higher education might help your future.



Yupp. And If you have talent an education could take you even further.


----------



## Aethereality

redney said:


> Those Tweets. He is pathetic.



Amen. His Twitter rants are getting so annoying and out of hand. SMH!


----------



## redney

Kanye had a meltdown at SNL just as the show started because of a set thing or something. If he keeps this behavior up, it'll be easy for PMK to paint him as too krazy for Kimmie, thus getting Kim sympathy for a divorce. 

http://pagesix.com/2016/02/15/kanye-west-has-epic-meltdown-backstage-at-snl/


----------



## bag-mania

This is what happens when Kanye tries to help.



> *Kanye Wests Twitter rants may be killing Tidal, as fans start massively pirating his new album*
> 
> Thanks to Kanye West, no one can accuse the streaming music industry  of being dull. With just a few days, and several dozen tweets, West has  turned the digital music world upside down.
> 
> But in doing so, his biggest victim may yet be the very target he intended to help: Tidal.
> 
> Quick recap:  West announced last weekend that his new album, The Life of Pablo,  was going to be available exclusively for sale as a download from his  website and the artist-driven streaming music service Tidal.
> 
> When the news sent Tidal rocketing to number one on the U.S.  Apple App Store, West pulled the album from his site. The album was  supposed to be available from Apple Music (and probably other streaming  sites) after a week.
> 
> But, yesterday West tweeted that he had changed his mind.
> 
> Problem 1: TechCrunch reported  that thousands of users had been charged for buying the album but had  never received it. Tidal, which acknowledged the problem, said it is  working to either give refunds or eventual access. But if the albums  never going to be available for sale (per Wests tweet), then it seems  like Tidal is just stuck handing out refunds.
> 
> Problem 2: Many people did download it. And some of them then  uploaded it to piracy websites. And thus, it has become one of the  most-pirated albums ever, according to TorrentFreak. The site said that at least 500,000 people have already illegally downloaded a copy.
> 
> At the time of writing close to 10,000 people were sharing a copy of  the most popular torrent simultaneously, something we havent seen with  a music release before, said TorrentFreak.  Aside from torrent sites, the album is also being widely distributed  on various direct download services and hosting sites, increasing the  overall piracy numbers even further.
> 
> Problem 3: Fans are responding to the situation by mocking West and  Tidal, including many fans who are showing screenshots of their copy of  the album in Apple Music. Presumably, these people either got a pirated  version, or they managed to be among the few who bought the download  from Wests website before that access was switched off.
> 
> All of this is taking the luster off what should have been a gonzo  success for Tidal, the kind of success that the company desperately  needed.
> 
> Just look at this chart from Sensor Tower,  which monitors App Store downloads, and you can see how far behind  Spotify Tidal is on a daily a basis (and how West instantly closed that  gap):
> 
> That other spike on this chart was thanks to the exclusive release of  Rihannas album. It shows how big and brief that momentum can be. And  downloads do not equal subscribers. Tidal needs those people to sign up  and stick around.
> Of course, West revels in controversy, and his career and image will  be just fine. But the same probably cant be said for Tidal.
> 
> Tidals image is likely to take a hit with consumers who would prefer  something more stable and reliable, like Apple Music or Spotify. And  once burned, its going to be hard to get consumers to give Tidal  another shot, even when the next exclusive lands.
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/16/k...-fans-start-massively-pirating-his-new-album/


----------



## pursegrl12

berrydiva said:


> I don't get the obsession people have with higher education as if it somehow makes you a better person. I know plenty of idiots with degrees. Be a contributor to society or making achievements in your life isn't dependent on having a degree.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> True. But if you have 0 talent higher education might help your future.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> Well, it opens your mind, gives you excellent critical thinking skills for one. Being surrounded by all sorts of people from different walks in life contributes to expanding your horizons and raising awareness, for one. It also instills discipline.



Yes, university is important, if only that it teaches you how to think.

Also, it can introduce some potential career paths for programmes of study that you may not have considered otherwise.


----------



## Lounorada

Poor North 
Even when away from paps and surrounded by people she knows, she's saying 'no pictures'. Dunno why they're all laughing at her slipping off the couch either, it's not that funny. Poor kid. Kendull should fall off the couch for herself, so everyone can laugh at her 
Video:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BB0tGbcy2Jz/


----------



## knasarae

Yep, I suppose I'm one of those people who has an "illegal copy" *shrugs*.  I normally pay for Kanye's albums.  I don't have Tidal.... expected it to be on Apple Music but since it wasn't I went about other means.  After his behavior as of late, I didn't expect to like it but I do.  Not his best work at all, but I've never heard a Yeezy album I didn't like.


----------



## Lola69

This poor baby can someone please listen to her.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## Encore Hermes

I read on KTT yesterday that many are angry that they paid tidal and never got the download. There were packages also like with hoodies that are trying to straighten out 

*Kanye West's new album has already gone pirate 'gold' with 500,000 illegal downloads in a single day*


Kanye West's new album "The Life of Pablo" had 500,000 downloads on its first day alone, according to TorrentFreak, which would have been enough to certify it as "gold" if those downloads were from iTunes or official sales

http://www.businessinsider.com/kany...24-hours-if-were-talking-about-illegal-2016-2

*Thousands Bought Kanye West&#8217;s New Album, But Never Received Their Download*

Digital music service TIDAL climbed to the top of the App Store, thanks to scoring the exclusive rights to Kanye West&#8217;s new album, &#8220;The Life of Pablo&#8221; &#8211; but that release hasn&#8217;t exactly been going as planned. Twitter today is filled with complaints from consumers who claimed they paid for the album, but never received the download. TechCrunch staff has experienced the same problem, in fact. [Note: post has been updated with additional information.]


http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/15/ti...credit-card-charges-but-no-download-provided/


----------



## berrydiva

I don't get why he limited it to Tidal.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> I don't get why he limited it to Tidal.



For the same reason people make any business decision, money/greed.

Tidal  is an artist-owned company (Jay Z). They claim to give the highest  percentage of royalties to music artists and songwriters in the music  streaming market. Kanye wanted the most royalties possible to go  directly to him. Only he didn't factor in the technical glitches within Tidal,  nor that his album would be pirated so successfully by those not  inclined to sign up for a lesser-known streaming service.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> I'd say Kim is probably embarrassed, but we all know she doesn't feel that emotion.




sometimes i think she has to be!   i bet that she was thinking about how this "marriage" would elevate her to the status she was so desperate to have and now she is the butt of jokes married to an even bigger butt of jokes now!!!!






FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not even a fan of Taylor, but this was a well-deserved dig at Kanye for those awful comments.






neither am i but i applauded the way she said what she did!!!  she handled that like a boss!!!


----------



## qwertyword




----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> For the same reason people make any business decision, money/greed.
> 
> Tidal  is an artist-owned company (Jay Z). They claim to give the highest  percentage of royalties to music artists and songwriters in the music  streaming market. Kanye wanted the most royalties possible to go  directly to him. Only he didn't factor in the technical glitches within Tidal,  nor that his album would be pirated so successfully by those not  inclined to sign up for a lesser-known streaming service.



I completely understand the artists wanting to get more in royalties since they get less than pennies per stream on other services, so conceptually Tidal makes sense. They really earn nothing and while it's easy to say big artist are greedy, the smaller artist as well as the production staff suffers because of the way other services are structured. No one buys albums anymore, it's all about streaming music. I don't know how much of Tidal Jay-Z and friends truly own or how true their claim is that it's artist-owned. 

What I meant, which wasn't clear in my original post, was why did he limit the streaming to Tidal only, exclusively and decided to not put on other services. He could have done a Tidal exclusive for the first week and then expanded to iTunes/Amazon/etc like everyone else does. It seems as if they all signed an agreement with Tidal around their album releases when they all took an ownership percentage where Tidal gets the exclusive but then it's released on other platforms with in a week or two. In this case, Kanye stated it won't be released elsewhere which makes no sense from a business perspective. It's like he has no one being a voice of reason for him anymore and his voice is the only one guiding him.

I hear Tidal is nothing but a mess of technical glitches with these big releases. There was an issue with Rihanna's release as well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think Tidal is part of Kanye's pride projects. He fancies himself a revolutionary who is going to change and dominate the worlds of music and fashion and whatever else he decides he's a genius at. He probably really wants Tidal to work and to be able to say we're an artist owned platform we're taking over eff the establishment look at me I don't need anybody. Although it's kind of funny because he's on Twitter begging for tech execs to fund his projects. But nobody has ever accused him of making sense.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> I completely understand the artists wanting to get more in royalties since they get less than pennies per stream on other services, so conceptually Tidal makes sense. They really earn nothing and while it's easy to say big artist are greedy, the smaller artist as well as the production staff suffers because of the way other services are structured. No one buys albums anymore, it's all about streaming music. I don't know how much of Tidal Jay-Z and friends truly own or how true their claim is that it's artist-owned.
> 
> What I meant, which wasn't clear in my original post, was why did he limit the streaming to Tidal only, exclusively and decided to not put on other services. He could have done a Tidal exclusive for the first week and then expanded to iTunes/Amazon/etc like everyone else does. It seems as if they all signed an agreement with Tidal around their album releases when they all took an ownership percentage where Tidal gets the exclusive but then it's released on other platforms with in a week or two. In this case, Kanye stated it won't be released elsewhere which makes no sense from a business perspective. It's like he has no one being a voice of reason for him anymore and his voice is the only one guiding him.
> 
> I hear Tidal is nothing but a mess of technical glitches with these big releases. There was an issue with Rihanna's release as well.



I remember hearing his original intention was to have the one week exclusive with Tidal and then open it up to the others as you described. Something changed his mind and it's hard to fathom what that could have been. Kanye often reacts impulsively without thinking things through. I'm sure there must be people around him who try to advise him, but he's obviously a stubborn man. He certainly doesn't give the impression he considers the opinions of others.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I remember hearing his original intention was to have the one week exclusive with Tidal and then open it up to the others as you described. Something changed his mind and it's hard to fathom what that could have been. Kanye often reacts impulsively without thinking things through. *I'm sure there must be people around him who try to advise him, but he's obviously a stubborn man. He certainly doesn't give the impression he considers the opinions of others.*


I think that's the Kanye now which is why I say something is off. He used to take in advice from others when it came to things outside of his "art" and it's sad that he no longer seems to hang around some of the people he used to in the past.

Either way, he needs Rhymefest, Travis Scott, Talib and Consequence back in his life.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> I think that's the Kanye now which is why I say something is off. He used to take in advice from others when it came to things outside of his "art" and it's sad that he no longer seems to hang around some of the people he used to in the past.
> 
> Either way, he needs Rhymefest, Travis Scott, Talib and Consequence back in his life.



It happens with big celebrities who surround themselves with yes-men  who do whatever they're told. Over time the celebrity gets rid of all  the people who ever challenge him and keeps only the ones who make life  easier for him. It happened with Elvis. It happened with Michael  Jackson. Their lives didn't end well. I could see Kanye going down a  similar path.


----------



## lil_fashionista

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think Tidal is part of Kanye's pride projects. He fancies himself a revolutionary who is going to change and dominate the worlds of music and fashion and whatever else he decides he's a genius at. He probably really wants Tidal to work and to be able to say we're an artist owned platform we're taking over eff the establishment look at me I don't need anybody. Although it's kind of funny because he's on Twitter begging for tech execs to fund his projects. But nobody has ever accused him of making sense.



Kanye (like many other artists) only owns a small stake in Tidal, which is mostly owned by Jay-Z



bag-mania said:


> I remember hearing his original intention was to have the one week exclusive with Tidal and then open it up to the others as you described. Something changed his mind and it's hard to fathom what that could have been. Kanye often reacts impulsively without thinking things through. I'm sure there must be people around him who try to advise him, but he's obviously a stubborn man. He certainly doesn't give the impression he considers the opinions of others.





berrydiva said:


> I think that's the Kanye now which is why I say something is off. He used to take in advice from others when it came to things outside of his "art" and it's sad that he no longer seems to hang around some of the people he used to in the past.
> 
> Either way, he needs Rhymefest, Travis Scott, Talib and Consequence back in his life.



I agree. Didn't Rhymefest just announce that he was no longer working with him?  He really seems to have alienated himself from his former collaborators.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Maybe someone loaned him money and that was part of the agreement, Tidal exclusively. Or maybe what he said isn't true and it will be available elsewhere in a week or two.


----------



## BPC

Encore Hermes said:


> Maybe someone loaned him money and that was part of the agreement, Tidal exclusively. *Or maybe what he said isn't true and it will be available elsewhere in a week or two*.



I'm betting it's gonna be available elsewhere soon enough.


----------



## berrydiva

Finally listened to his album today and it was good. It wasn't his best by far. His production is still great. It feels like a mashup of all his albums in one collective.  

Given that he's still making changes, editing and adjusting songs....I don't know if there's going to be a final version. My biggest pet peeve with streaming.


----------



## Lounorada

SMH at this fool taking her young child out in the snow/freezing temperatures to go ice-skating with no hat/scarf/gloves on and Norths hair looks either wet or moist from hair product. I mean... she's utterly stupid and negligent 


















tumblr


----------



## krissa

Delete.


----------



## berrydiva

He's ranting again about the cost of college textbooks this time.


----------



## bag-mania

His Twitter account should be deactivated as a form of intervention. He's clearly addicted to it.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not even a fan of Taylor, but this was a well-deserved dig at Kanye for those awful comments.





I like it too


----------



## Tivo

Kim's eyes are so scary.


----------



## Crystalina

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Well, it opens your mind, gives you excellent critical thinking skills for one. Being surrounded by all sorts of people from different walks in life contributes to expanding your horizons and raising awareness, for one. It also instills discipline.




Great points!!!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I don't get the obsession people have with higher education as if it somehow makes you a better person. I know plenty of idiots with degrees. Be a contributor to society or making achievements in your life isn't dependent on having a degree.




Thank you!!!! Mostly MBAs... So many I know are individuals I wouldn't ever hire... Yet they have MBAs.  Doesn't mean anything in my opinion.


----------



## GoGlam

Lounorada said:


> SMH at this fool taking her young child out in the snow/freezing temperatures to go ice-skating with no hat/scarf/gloves on and Norths hair looks either wet or moist from hair product. I mean... she's utterly stupid and negligent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




When was this? It was 55F in NYC today.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

TLOP is an amazing album. People can say whatever they want about Ye but this album is damn great.


----------



## sparkle7

Why does she insist in  putting this child in those ridiculous fur coats? It doesn't even seem like she can play in them.  It's so stupid IMO


----------



## Encore Hermes

Arrival pic, they flew home today. It was 90F an hour ago














Daily mail


----------



## Lounorada

GoGlam said:


> When was this? It was 55F in NYC today.


Pictures were from Monday, when the temp was more like 32°F/below 0°C.
Anyway, if it's cold enough to snow, then a child should have a hat on, even a hood over their head as well.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Setting this here....


----------



## Encore Hermes

They did several tweets in article link  






Corporate Twitter Accounts, Take Note: This Is How You Troll Kanye West
Does Pizza Hut serve tea?

With all the bizarre Twitter rants Kayne West has embarked upon in the past two weeks, trolls were likely to appear. Of course, Pizza Hut wasnt our first choice to headline that list, but thats the magic of the Internet.

http://www.mtv.com/news/2741464/kanye-west-pizza-hut-trolling-twitter/

Full pic post above


----------



## berrydiva

I love how these corporations manage these social media accounts. It's fantastic how quick they clap back. Nothing but comedy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> I love how these corporations manage these social media accounts. It's fantastic how quick they clap back. Nothing but comedy.



Not Olive Garden but  ................Pizza Hut


----------



## bag-princess

sparkle7 said:


> Why does she insist in  putting this child in those ridiculous fur coats? It doesn't even seem like she can play in them.  It's so stupid IMO






now you know that North is a fashion icon and picks out ALL of her own outfits and tells kim what she wants to wear!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Pictures were from Monday, when the temp was more like 32°F/below 0°C.
> Anyway, if it's cold enough to snow, then a child should have a hat on, even a hood over their head as well.



Nothing to comment on the K's just wanted to say Lou, LOVE your new avatar - LindaE is my all time favourite supermodel - the chameleon of all chameleons :worthy:


----------



## berrydiva

sparkle7 said:


> Why does she insist in  putting this child in those ridiculous fur coats? It doesn't even seem like she can play in them.  It's so stupid IMO


Is she even allowed to play? lol



Encore Hermes said:


> Not Olive Garden but  ................Pizza Hut


LOL


----------



## Oryx816

freespirit71 said:


> nothing to comment on the k's just wanted to say lou, love your new avatar - lindae is my all time favourite supermodel - the chameleon of all chameleons :worthy:




x 10000000


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Ugh how many days has kim been wearing that damn spandex???


----------



## Ladybug09

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Ugh how many days has kim been wearing that damn spandex???



I was wondering if she even changed clothes. Lol


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nothing to comment on the K's just wanted to say Lou, LOVE your new avatar - LindaE is my all time favourite supermodel - the chameleon of all chameleons :worthy:



Yes! 
She's one of my favorites too! The true definition of a 'supermodel'


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did she even attend any shows but Kanye's?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

http://hnhh.co/abdxo I can't copy the article from my phone


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> http://hnhh.co/abdxo I can't copy the article from my phone



Here you go



> Kim Kardashian Reportedly "Can't Stand" Kanye Wests Recent Twitter Rants
> 
> ccording to reports, Kim K isn't happy about Kanye's recent twitter antics.
> 
> Kanye West has been on one lately when it comes to his twitter fingers. From reigniting beef with Wiz & Taylor Swift to talking about his personal debt and claiming Bill Cosby is innocent, many people have been outraged by his off-the-wall twitter antics over the past couple weeks. And according to reports, wifey, Kim Kardashian happens to be just one of those people who arent fond of his recent behavior. In fact, People Magazine is reporting that Kim cant stand it so much that its actually hurting their marriage.
> 
> A close source from People Mag says that Kim is very level-headed when it comes to Kanyes behavior, but cant stand the recent twitter drama. What causes friction in the marriage, however, is Kanyes compulsive tweeting. Kim cant stand it. She is all for self-promotion, but doesnt approve of Twitter drama, the source quotes.
> 
> Apparently the biggest issue for Kim was Kanyes Twitter antics against his ex-girlfriend Amber Rose. She was very mad about Kanyes Amber Rose drama, the source told People.
> 
> While Kim may not necessarily be happy about the recent tweets, I really don't see this being any sort of marriage breaker.


----------



## Wildflower22

Looks like PMK is already starting to prepare for their breakup.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

sparkle7 said:


> Why does she insist in  putting this child in those ridiculous fur coats? It doesn't even seem like she can play in them.  It's so stupid IMO


You don't play when you are the child of a revolutionary genius and greatest fashionista of all time, you prance around in fur coats in front of paparazzi. Play is for basic kids.


----------



## bag-mania

It would be more surprising if the story said Kim approved of his Twitter rants. I don't like Kim at all but nobody can blame her if she's pissed off about it. Anyone would be. At the very least it's embarrassing.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Well, it opens your mind, gives you excellent critical thinking skills for one. Being surrounded by all sorts of people from different walks in life contributes to expanding your horizons and raising awareness, for one. It also instills discipline.


Great post, you said everything I was thinking.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wtf why the heck is she wearing Capri leggings while ice skating in the snow?! And a top so sheer that you see her bra why even bother with a top at that point?


----------



## leeann

Wow Kim's orange


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> Hiya Doll!
> I want a coat like Kimmie's. Do you think this makes my *** look big?
> 
> View attachment 3275122



:giggles: That depends, how large would you like your behind to look?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West has Tweeted that billionaires are reaching out to him after the rapper said he is $53 million in debt.
> 
> The controversial musician again took to social media on Monday to share that his public appeal for cash to help grow his fashion line has triggered a flurry of interest from wealthy investors.
> 
> The 38-year-old, who held a New York Fashion Week show and album launch at Madison Square Garden on Thursday, previously Tweeted a plea for Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg to invest in his business.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-fund-guys-begging-money.html#ixzz40IsGt62g



*If he wants money from Zuckerberg, wtf is he asking for it by p**osting on Twitter?*


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> If he wants money from Zuckerberg, wtf is he asking for it by posting on Twitter?




Because Zuckerberg's secretary told him that if he keeps calling Mark will get a restraining order....


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Because Zuckerberg's secretary told him that if he keeps calling Mark will get a restraining order....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> It's been posted multiple times by multiple people in multiple threads about higher education being some sort of holy grail or more respectable path especially where folks like the Kardashians, Smith children, etc are concerned. And, given that Vanilla Bean didn't seem to take insult to my post as it was a general observation and not a direct insult nor was I quoting you directly, not sure why you're bothered. However, if my posts bother you that much, you can put me on ignore because I doubt I'll stop making general observations when the same comment is made multiple times by different people. Should solve the issue, no?



I'm behind. In a nut shell, what went down about higher education?  TIA!


----------



## pukasonqo

what makes yeezy more deserving of money/charity when we have a humanitarian crisis in syria, people living below the poverty line in so many countries...
and wait, wasn't kimbo laughing herself all the way to the bank? the koven can surely bail him


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Because Zuckerberg's secretary told him that if he keeps calling Mark will get a restraining order....



Thanks! So now the idiot is littering Twitter with more irrational posts. Kim's soon to be divorce lawyer is taking screen caps on all these Tweets presumably.


----------



## Jikena

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Ugh how many days has kim been wearing that damn spandex???



I was gonna say that it feels like she's been wearing the same outfits for a week with different furs.


----------



## paparaz

Kanye West has Tweeted that billionaires are reaching out to him after the rapper said he is $53 million in debt.
But now known that Kanye West's Net Worth is not that bad!


----------



## Lola69

paparaz said:


> Kanye West has Tweeted that billionaires are reaching out to him after the rapper said he is $53 million in debt.
> 
> But now known that Kanye West's Net Worth is not that bad!




Exactly. I don't know what's his problem. Maybe he wants investors. Twitter is not the way to go about it. Very unprofessional. His Twitter account it really making him look bad. Someone needs to stop him.


----------



## bag-princess

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Ugh how many days has kim been wearing that damn spandex???




i am sure she bought tons of it!!




Glitterandstuds said:


> Did she even attend any shows but Kanye's?







Wildflower22 said:


> Looks like PMK is already starting to prepare for their breakup.





that is what i said the other day!!  kanye is playing right into PMK's master plan to get rid of him and leave him with nothing looking like a fool!  this is going to be good! :snack:
she is going to make kim look like the long suffering yet so loving wife that just could not take it anymore and was worried about the kids!!


----------



## tweegy

Master plan? 

That dude was a train wreck before them. He'll continue to be a train wreck after. You can't control a self absorbed ego maniac..


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lola69 said:


> Exactly. I don't know what's his problem. Maybe he wants investors. Twitter is not the way to go about it. Very unprofessional. His Twitter account it really making him look bad. Someone needs to stop him.




No, don't! I love watching a


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Master plan?
> That dude was a train wreck before them. He'll continue to be a train wreck after. You can't control a self absorbed ego maniac..






exactly - BEFORE them.  he is married to kim now supposedly so they are all in on the ride now.  i am so ready for it all!


----------



## gillianna

One wonders if they are legally married.


----------



## bag-princess

gillianna said:


> One wonders if they are legally married.




yes one does - that is why i said "supposedly"!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> exactly - BEFORE them.  he is married to kim now supposedly so they are all in on the ride now.  i am so ready for it all!




Well you know no matter what Kanye does folks gonna blame the Ks.... 

But he's not different now than he was before Kim.


----------



## Queenpixie

yep .. divorce is coming soon

first he is in debt

Second he sounds crazy

third PMK leaked that their money is seperate

forth PMK leaked that Kim doesnt stand twitter drama

Fifth Kim photo ops with North acting like a doting mother.


it happening people


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Well you know no matter what Kanye does folks gonna blame the Ks....
> 
> *But he's not different now than he was before Kim.*




Absolutely. I don't get why people are saying somebody should stop Kanye from tweeting, as if he would listen to anyone else. It's not other people's responsibility to keep him from making an @ss of himself. That's on him. 

Maybe divorce is coming. But I'd like to hear anyone defend why it shouldn't. Last week he dressed the whole family in rags and had them appear in public looking like extras from the Muppet show. And THEY DID IT. After that how can anyone say Kanye isn't calling the shots or that the Ks haven't bent over backwards to be supportive of his ventures.


----------



## bag-princess

queenpixie said:


> yep .. Divorce is coming soon
> 
> first he is in debt
> 
> second he sounds crazy
> 
> third pmk leaked that their money is seperate
> 
> forth pmk leaked that kim doesnt stand twitter drama
> 
> fifth kim photo ops with north acting like a doting mother.
> 
> 
> It happening people







all this!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

gillianna said:


> One wonders if they are legally married.



Probably not, but does it matter at this point?

It's a legal question, but she is using his name, supposedly living with him, or at least pretending to live with him, showing themselves as "being married" plus she gave birth to two of his children.

Would CA law see it as anything but a marriage?


----------



## labelwhore04

I wonder if Kims style would go back to normal
If they divorced.


----------



## clydekiwi

Someone should tweet kim and ask her if a divorce is coming lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really trying to make that debt comment go away

Kanye at Jacob & Co.  drinking champagne. 
Note camera in face. Looks like planned pap
Tmz credit and commenting how expensive the watches are.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Probably not, but does it matter at this point?
> 
> It's a legal question, but she is using his name, supposedly living with him, or at least pretending to live with him, showing themselves as "being married" plus she gave birth to two of his children.
> 
> Would CA law see it as anything but a marriage?



Some states recognize common law marriage (what you described) and some states don't recognize common law. I'm not sure about CA but it would depend on the state's views. However, my gut tells me that Cali probably doesn't recognize common law marriages...just too much wealth there, high property value making living together a necessity for some, liberal views, etc. So the state will not recognize them as married. 

But they had a very public wedding ceremony so I'm sure an argument can be made before a civil judge.


----------



## buzzytoes

berrydiva said:


> Some states recognize common law marriage (what you described) and some states don't recognize common law. I'm not sure about CA but it would depend on the state's views. However, my gut tells me that Cali probably doesn't recognize common law marriages...just too much wealth there, high property value making living together a necessity for some, liberal views, etc. So the state will not recognize them as married.
> 
> But they had a very public wedding ceremony so I'm sure an argument can be made before a civil judge.



They do recognize it but you have to have been living together for something like eight years. Been a minute since I researched it so I can't remember the time frame.


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> One wonders if they are legally married.


Exactly... I still don't believe they are legally married.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> They do recognize it but you have to have been living together for something like eight years. Been a minute since I researched it so I can't remember the time frame.




Thanks. I'm shocked Cali would actually recognize common law.


----------



## bag-mania

Even if they are married, I'm sure there is a prenup. I don't see either side being so naïve or trusting to go into it without one.


----------



## Encore Hermes

More in link 
No common law in Ca

_Does California Recognize Common Law Marriage?_

There's a popular misconception that if you live with your partner for a long time, youre married through a "common law marriage with the same rights and responsibilities of legally married couples. But in most states, including California, this isn't true. 

In just a handful of states, couples who act like theyre married, hold themselves out to the world as though theyre married, and intend to be married may be considered legally married through common law marriage, but California isn't one of them.

In California, you need to get a marriage license and exchange vows in a ceremony - either civil or religious  in order to be legally married. Although common law marriage isn't legal in California, unmarried partners may assert some of the same rights as divorcing spouses when they break up. 

"Palimony" Claims in California

Generally speaking, the California community property rights and obligations that would normally accrue for married couples dont exist for unmarried partners. However, under the well-known Marvin v. Marvin case, *unmarried couples who live together and meet certain requirements (spelled out below) may make marital-type claims for property and financial support after they break up, often called "palimony" or "Marvin" claims.*

*Generally, in order to succeed in a Marvin suit, youll have to prove that you and your partner had a written agreement or implied understanding to share your property and earnings and/or that one person would provide financial support to the other; here are the two most common ways to prove this:*

http://www.divorcenet.com/resources/are-we-a-common-law-marriage.html


----------



## buzzytoes

Encore Hermes said:


> More in link
> No common law in Ca
> 
> _Does California Recognize Common Law Marriage?_
> 
> There's a popular misconception that if you live with your partner for a long time, youre married through a "common law marriage with the same rights and responsibilities of legally married couples. But in most states, including California, this isn't true.
> 
> In just a handful of states, couples who act like theyre married, hold themselves out to the world as though theyre married, and intend to be married may be considered legally married through common law marriage, but California isn't one of them.
> 
> In California, you need to get a marriage license and exchange vows in a ceremony - either civil or religious  in order to be legally married. Although common law marriage isn't legal in California, unmarried partners may assert some of the same rights as divorcing spouses when they break up.
> 
> "Palimony" Claims in California
> 
> Generally speaking, the California community property rights and obligations that would normally accrue for married couples dont exist for unmarried partners. However, under the well-known Marvin v. Marvin case, *unmarried couples who live together and meet certain requirements (spelled out below) may make marital-type claims for property and financial support after they break up, often called "palimony" or "Marvin" claims.*
> 
> *Generally, in order to succeed in a Marvin suit, youll have to prove that you and your partner had a written agreement or implied understanding to share your property and earnings and/or that one person would provide financial support to the other; here are the two most common ways to prove this:*
> 
> http://www.divorcenet.com/resources/are-we-a-common-law-marriage.html



Interesting. I must have mistaken it for being common law when reading about palimony. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been reported that she is not a fan of her husband Kanye West's Twitter rants.

And social media drama looked the furthest thing from Kim Kardashian's mind on her latest outing.

The 35-year-old reality star was spotted leaving the dermatology center Epione Beverly Hills on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-casual-shades-athleisure.html#ixzz40S2tRrD9


----------



## Wildflower22

berrydiva said:


> Some states recognize common law marriage (what you described) and some states don't recognize common law. I'm not sure about CA but it would depend on the state's views. However, my gut tells me that Cali probably doesn't recognize common law marriages...just too much wealth there, high property value making living together a necessity for some, liberal views, etc. So the state will not recognize them as married.
> 
> But they had a very public wedding ceremony so I'm sure an argument can be made before a civil judge.




But would common law marriage ever count if the spouses don't like together. This may have been planned all along.


----------



## guccimamma

she looks like octomom.

her husband is a lunatic.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> But would common law marriage ever count if the spouses don't like together. This may have been planned all along.



We speculate they don't live together (because it doesn't appear that they do) but haven't they mostly maintained that Kanye and Kim live in Kris' home?


----------



## DiorT

Someone took off his muzzle...he is back on twitter...not sure what he is talking about now..


----------



## Wildflower22

berrydiva said:


> We speculate they don't live together (because it doesn't appear that they do) but haven't they mostly maintained that Kanye and Kim live in Kris' home?




That may be true! I assumed Kim lived there and Kanye didn't. I don't know why I assumed that!


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Really trying to make that debt comment go away
> 
> Kanye at Jacob & Co.  drinking champagne.
> Note camera in face. Looks like planned pap
> Tmz credit and commenting how expensive the watches are.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2016/02/16/0216-kanye-west-jacob-and-co-shopping-launch-3.jpg




but did he buy anything!!?:giggles:





DiorT said:


> Someone took off his muzzle...he is back on twitter...*not sure what he is talking about now*..





he has no clue either!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Encore Hermes

_It's like an eight-year-old imagining their dream treehouse_ 

Stephen Colbert roasted Kanye West on 'The Late Show,' poking fun at his unorthodox business proposal


Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ter-business-proposals-20160217#ixzz40SJtUrFe


----------



## BPC




----------



## buzzytoes

Just saw someone post a GoFundMe page for Kanye on Facebook. It has raised $1100 so far. I need to move to Mars.


----------



## knasarae

I also saw that The Game said he wanted to invest $10 million. Seems like his plan is working.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> _It's like an eight-year-old imagining their dream treehouse_
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert roasted Kanye West on 'The Late Show,' poking fun at his unorthodox business proposal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ter-business-proposals-20160217#ixzz40SJtUrFe







BPC said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] thank you for the laughs, ladies!


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> I also saw that The Game said he wanted to invest $10 million. Seems like his plan is working.
> 
> View attachment 3276786






saying it is one thing!  actually doing it - we will see.


----------



## Lounorada

DiorT said:


> Someone took off his muzzle...he is back on twitter...not sure what he is talking about now..


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> saying it is one thing!  actually doing it - we will see.



True.  I didn't know The Game had money _like that_ to invest $10 mill.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> True.  I didn't know The Game had money _like that_ to invest $10 mill.





exactly!


----------



## Jayne1

This is why we need one common thread for all the Ks.  I posted this in her thread as well. 

What will Kanye say when he hears this?  He is learning what this family is like, I think.



> Kylie Jenner is a spokesperson for the direct rival of Kanye West &#8230; PUMA.
> 
> It's a stunning development &#8230; because remember, just a week ago Kanye tweeted, "1000% there will never be a Kylie PUMA anything."
> 
> We're told Kylie will be in the Spring/Summer women's training campaign, which launches in April.
> 
> PUMA says Kylie represents, "a fresh and exciting new era for fashion and we couldn't think of a more fitting and influential female to headline this campaign."
> 
> Remember, Kanye called out PUMA, telling them, "PUMA, we gone give you your measley million dollars back!!! Never try to divide the family!!!"
> 
> Family divided.




http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/17/kylie-jenner-puma-kanye-west/#ixzz40ShczuaQ


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I posted a few pages back that she inked the deal. Kanye's losing his grip (if he ever had one) on the K's.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> This is why we need one common thread for all the Ks.  I posted this in her thread as well.
> 
> What will Kanye say when he hears this?  He is learning what this family is like, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/17/kylie-jenner-puma-kanye-west/#ixzz40ShczuaQ




Kanye had that coming. Kardashian rule is money first not family.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie's going to have to carry them all when Kanye spends all of Kim's money.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Kanye had that coming. *Kardashian rule is money first not family*.





he better recognize!!!!  give them their measley million dollars back :okay:   oh yea!  they gon' learn today about the K's and money!!


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> Kanye had that coming. Kardashian rule is money first not family.


He's gonna learn.


----------



## tweegy

Tivo said:


> He's gonna learn.




Mhmmm he gonna learn today!


----------



## guccimamma

who is pablo?


----------



## bag-mania

Is he actually having a brief moment of introspection?


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> who is pablo?




Supposedly the Picasso one. He likens himself to him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Is he actually having a brief moment of introspection?




At first twit, maybe. After reading the second twit, oh hell no! Now he thinks he's the second one after God.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There should be restraining order applied to Kanye and social media.


----------



## Jikena

tweegy said:


> Kanye had that coming. Kardashian rule is money first not family.



In a normal family, the little sister wouldn't listen to her sister's husband though. That's none of his business if she wants to work with Puma. But I'm talking about a normal family so idk bout them eheh.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West admitted he was wrong on Wednesday.

And it wasn't just his grammar after he misspelled 'throne' as 'thrown' in a series of contrite tweets. 

The rapper wrote 'My number one enemy has been my ego' following over a week of bizarre tweets ranging from taking credit for Taylor Swift's success to claiming Bill Cosby was innocent.

After the out-of-character confession, Kanye also corrected his spelling error hours later after fans called him out on the grammar fax pas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ft-slammed-claiming-famous.html#ixzz40T1OIVT8


----------



## DiorT

I just got this little doozy as an alert from Page 6. 

Warning: Explicit Language 

[Watch the video.] 

Kanye West blasted Taylor Swift as a fake ass and called NBC staffers white ms during his epic meltdown backstage at Saturday Night Live. 

In an audio clip exclusively obtained by Page Six, Kanye can be heard repeatedly yelling at SNL production staff, Dont fk with me, before branding Swift *who he claims on his new album he made famous *a fake ass. 

Then the hotheaded rapper went on to proclaim that he is 50 percent more influential than legendary filmmaker Stanley Kubrick, Pablo Picasso, Paul the Apostle *who was handpicked by Christ to deliver the gospel *and even the notorious drug runner Pablo Escobar. 

Kanye can be heard ranting, Are they fg crazy? Whoa by 50 percent [I am more influential than] Stanley Kubrick, Picasso, Apostle Paul, fg Picasso and Escobar. By 50 percent more influential than any other human being. Dont fk with me. Dont fk with me. Dont fk with me. By 50 percent dead or alive, by 50 percent for the next 1,000 years. Stanley Kubrick, Ye. 

The rapper went on a bizarre tirade just minutes before last Saturdays live show hosted by Melissa McCarthy. Were told Kanye was upset that staffers ripped up some shiny flooring from his set because it was reflecting the stage lights, creating a confusing effect with the video wall behind him. 

He can also be heard yelling, Look at that st they took my fg stage offa SNL without asking me. I am bummed  If I am going to do this we are breaking the mg Internet. 

Page Six exclusively reported that Kanye had the epic meltdown behind the scenes last Saturday and petulantly threatened to walk off the show during its live broadcast. 

Sources told us that SNL boss Lorne Michaels*had to reason with the Runaway rapper to keep him from bolting from the show. Finally the rapper deigned to stay and perform. 

A source told us, It was like he was having an emotional breakdown. He was calling the crew white ms and then said he was going to walk out. The only thing that stopped him from actually leaving right then was that nobody had access to the freight elevator. If hed walked out on the live show, it would have been a disaster. And the whole meltdown was just because of the floor.  (Kanye cannot be heard calling the crew white*ms on the audio clip.) 

A source close to Kanye told us, Right before he was about to go on live television they took his stage apart. Like any artist, hes a perfectionist, and wanted his performance to be right. Of course he was upset. 

Its been a busy week for Kanye who has been letting rip on Twitter, and publicly battling with Swift after his track from his new album about having sex with Swift, plus his claim that he made the ***** famous, infuriated the 26-year-old pop superstar. 

She hit back at the Grammys by saying, There are going to be people along the way who will try to undercut your success or take credit for your accomplishments or your fameBut if you just focus on the work and you dont let those people sidetrack youyou will know that it was you and the people who love you who put you there. 

An SNL rep and reps for Kanye didnt immediately comment.


----------



## Lounorada

_'My number one enemy has been my ego... there is only one *thrown* and that's Gods...' _

I take it he means 'throne'


----------



## Wildflower22

DiorT said:


> I just got this little doozy as an alert from Page 6.
> 
> Warning: Explicit Language
> 
> [Watch the video.]
> 
> Kanye West blasted Taylor Swift as a fake ass and called NBC staffers white ms during his epic meltdown backstage at Saturday Night Live.
> 
> In an audio clip exclusively obtained by Page Six, Kanye can be heard repeatedly yelling at SNL production staff, Dont fk with me, before branding Swift *who he claims on his new album he made famous *a fake ass.
> 
> Then the hotheaded rapper went on to proclaim that he is 50 percent more influential than legendary filmmaker Stanley Kubrick, Pablo Picasso, Paul the Apostle *who was handpicked by Christ to deliver the gospel *and even the notorious drug runner Pablo Escobar.
> 
> Kanye can be heard ranting, Are they fg crazy? Whoa by 50 percent [I am more influential than] Stanley Kubrick, Picasso, Apostle Paul, fg Picasso and Escobar. By 50 percent more influential than any other human being. Dont fk with me. Dont fk with me. Dont fk with me. By 50 percent dead or alive, by 50 percent for the next 1,000 years. Stanley Kubrick, Ye.
> 
> The rapper went on a bizarre tirade just minutes before last Saturdays live show hosted by Melissa McCarthy. Were told Kanye was upset that staffers ripped up some shiny flooring from his set because it was reflecting the stage lights, creating a confusing effect with the video wall behind him.
> 
> He can also be heard yelling, Look at that st they took my fg stage offa SNL without asking me. I am bummed  If I am going to do this we are breaking the mg Internet.
> 
> Page Six exclusively reported that Kanye had the epic meltdown behind the scenes last Saturday and petulantly threatened to walk off the show during its live broadcast.
> 
> Sources told us that SNL boss Lorne Michaels*had to reason with the Runaway rapper to keep him from bolting from the show. Finally the rapper deigned to stay and perform.
> 
> A source told us, It was like he was having an emotional breakdown. He was calling the crew white ms and then said he was going to walk out. The only thing that stopped him from actually leaving right then was that nobody had access to the freight elevator. If hed walked out on the live show, it would have been a disaster. And the whole meltdown was just because of the floor.  (Kanye cannot be heard calling the crew white*ms on the audio clip.)
> 
> A source close to Kanye told us, Right before he was about to go on live television they took his stage apart. Like any artist, hes a perfectionist, and wanted his performance to be right. Of course he was upset.
> 
> Its been a busy week for Kanye who has been letting rip on Twitter, and publicly battling with Swift after his track from his new album about having sex with Swift, plus his claim that he made the ***** famous, infuriated the 26-year-old pop superstar.
> 
> She hit back at the Grammys by saying, There are going to be people along the way who will try to undercut your success or take credit for your accomplishments or your fameBut if you just focus on the work and you dont let those people sidetrack youyou will know that it was you and the people who love you who put you there.
> 
> An SNL rep and reps for Kanye didnt immediately comment.




This man is CRAZY. Do I spy a breakdown coming soon a la Amanda Bynes? She has schizophrenia and all, but I can't see this lasting without some kind of explosion.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

First rule of Kardashian Klub: Do not turn down the money.


----------



## Encore Hermes

DiorT said:


> I just got this little doozy as an alert from Page 6.
> 
> Warning: Explicit Language
> 
> [Watch the video.]
> 
> Kanye West blasted Taylor Swift as a fake ass and called NBC staffers white ms during his epic meltdown backstage at Saturday Night Live.
> 
> In an audio clip exclusively obtained by Page Six, Kanye can be heard repeatedly yelling at SNL production staff, Dont fk with me, before branding Swift *who he claims on his new album he made famous *a fake ass.
> 
> Then the hotheaded rapper went on to proclaim that he is 50 percent more influential than legendary filmmaker Stanley Kubrick, Pablo Picasso, Paul the Apostle *who was handpicked by Christ to deliver the gospel *and even the notorious drug runner Pablo Escobar.
> 
> Kanye can be heard ranting, Are they fg crazy? Whoa by 50 percent [I am more influential than] Stanley Kubrick, Picasso, Apostle Paul, fg Picasso and Escobar. By 50 percent more influential than any other human being. Dont fk with me. Dont fk with me. Dont fk with me. By 50 percent dead or alive, by 50 percent for the next 1,000 years. Stanley Kubrick, Ye.
> 
> The rapper went on a bizarre tirade just minutes before last Saturdays live show hosted by Melissa McCarthy. Were told Kanye was upset that staffers ripped up some shiny flooring from his set because it was reflecting the stage lights, creating a confusing effect with the video wall behind him.
> 
> He can also be heard yelling, Look at that st they took my fg stage offa SNL without asking me. I am bummed  If I am going to do this we are breaking the mg Internet.
> 
> Page Six exclusively reported that Kanye had the epic meltdown behind the scenes last Saturday and petulantly threatened to walk off the show during its live broadcast.
> 
> Sources told us that SNL boss Lorne Michaels*had to reason with the Runaway rapper to keep him from bolting from the show. Finally the rapper deigned to stay and perform.
> 
> A source told us, It was like he was having an emotional breakdown. He was calling the crew white ms and then said he was going to walk out. The only thing that stopped him from actually leaving right then was that nobody had access to the freight elevator. If hed walked out on the live show, it would have been a disaster. And the whole meltdown was just because of the floor.  (Kanye cannot be heard calling the crew white*ms on the audio clip.)
> 
> A source close to Kanye told us, Right before he was about to go on live television they took his stage apart. Like any artist, hes a perfectionist, and wanted his performance to be right. Of course he was upset.
> 
> Its been a busy week for Kanye who has been letting rip on Twitter, and publicly battling with Swift after his track from his new album about having sex with Swift, plus his claim that he made the ***** famous, infuriated the 26-year-old pop superstar.
> 
> She hit back at the Grammys by saying, There are going to be people along the way who will try to undercut your success or take credit for your accomplishments or your fameBut if you just focus on the work and you dont let those people sidetrack youyou will know that it was you and the people who love you who put you there.
> 
> An SNL rep and reps for Kanye didnt immediately comment.









Not getting this 
white ms  mf's?


----------



## Livia1

This man is not well, I hope he gets help.


----------



## BPC

Encore Hermes said:


> stream1.gifsoup.com/view/170295/trainwreck-o.gif
> 
> Not getting this
> white ms  mf's?



Yep.

Kanye, did you forget your wife is white and your kids are half white? 
Nasty little mofo.


----------



## redney

What if his explosion of Twitter nonsensical rants are a PR stunt, constructed together with the master herself, PMK.

Or, was he always batsh*t crazy but had a great PR team to handle it, like Tom Cruise? When Tom fired his PR person, the public couch - jumping started.


----------



## Encore Hermes

BPC said:


> Yep.
> 
> Kanye, did you forget your wife is white and your kids are half white?
> Nasty little mofo.



Thanks  the number of dashes threw me off. 

Wonder who recorded this. Kim and Kylie? were there............maybe they saw.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Lounorada said:


> _'My number one enemy has been my ego... there is only one *thrown* and that's Gods...' _
> 
> I take it he means 'throne'



I got a chuckle out of that too.


----------



## bag-mania

Encore Hermes said:


> Wonder who recorded this. Kim and Kylie? were there............maybe they saw.




It happened in a television studio. There would be active microphones and cameras everywhere since they were minutes from going live.

He had a tantrum because he couldn't have the floor he wanted. Just Kanye being a diva again.


----------



## livethelake




----------



## Encore Hermes

livethelake said:


>


----------



## Lounorada

DiorT said:


> I just got this little doozy as an alert from Page 6.
> 
> Warning: Explicit Language
> 
> [Watch the video.]
> 
> Kanye West blasted Taylor Swift as a fake ass and called NBC staffers white ms during his epic meltdown backstage at Saturday Night Live.




That's a lot of crazy ish he's talking right there, but he did say one thing that is true- that Taylor is fake.


----------



## BPC

Lounorada said:


> That's a lot of crazy ish he's talking right there, but he did say one thing that is true- that Taylor is fake.



But why did he even bring her up? 
What does she have to do with what happened to the stage?? lol.. So weird..


----------



## bag-mania

BPC said:


> But why did he even bring her up?
> 
> What does she have to do with what happened to the stage?? lol.. So weird..




Because the man has absolutely no filters on his speech. If he thinks it in his head, he says it aloud. He's obviously been thinking about Taylor a lot lately, almost obsessively from the sound of it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BPC said:


> But why did he even bring her up?
> What does she have to do with what happened to the stage?? lol.. So weird..





bag-mania said:


> Because the man has absolutely no filters on his speech. If he thinks it in his head, he says it aloud. He's obviously been thinking about Taylor a lot lately, almost obsessively from the sound of it.



I saw a post on Tumblr that said something to the effect of "Kanye is obviously in love with Taylor but he has the mental capacity of a third grader so the only way he deal with it is by being mean to her."


----------



## Lounorada

BPC said:


> But why did he even bring her up?
> What does she have to do with what happened to the stage?? lol.. So weird..




 Girl, who knows what goes on in Kanyes mind or why he says what he says. 
If I had to guess, it's because he knows he'll get attention.


----------



## Lodpah

I think he's on a manic episode. He really needs to be treated.


----------



## Lodpah

I have to say I used to stay neutral about the Ks but they are the Devil's pawn allowing him to make a fool of himself.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

livethelake said:


> scontent.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/s640x640/sh0.08/e35/12677447_764582803672969_1614729918_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTE4NzI0NTkyNjM2NTcxNjQ5NQ%3D%3D.2


----------



## clydekiwi

Kanye has a go fund me account for his debt. People are actually donating. Smdh


----------



## tweegy

clydekiwi said:


> Kanye has a go fund me account for his debt. People are actually donating. Smdh




Sad times we're in I tell yah....


----------



## guccimamma

why are all the men in this family so f'd up?


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> why are all the men in this family so f'd up?




The Ks pick them...


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Kanye has a go fund me account for his debt. People are actually donating. Smdh



But y'all know that's not actually a go fund me set up by Kanye or his people right? He needs to tell gofundme to shut that person down because obviously it's a scam.


----------



## Ladybug09

I wonder what is his fixation with Taylor...I mean dang, she almost needs a restraining order against him!



BPC said:


>




lol






FreeSpirit71 said:


> There should be restraining order applied to Kanye and social media.




lol






livethelake said:


> scontent.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/s640x640/sh0.08/e35/12677447_764582803672969_1614729918_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTE4NzI0NTkyNjM2NTcxNjQ5NQ%3D%3D.2



Lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

guccimamma said:


> why are all the men in this family so f'd up?





tweegy said:


> The Ks pick them...



Co-sign


----------



## BadAzzBish

livethelake said:


> scontent.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/s640x640/sh0.08/e35/12677447_764582803672969_1614729918_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTE4NzI0NTkyNjM2NTcxNjQ5NQ%3D%3D.2


[emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know what made me laugh about the transcript of his SNL rant?

He called TS a *"fake a$$".* Of all the insults, this is _not_ the one to use when you're married into the fake Pinocchio butt of lies family


----------



## Teemu




----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know what made me laugh about the transcript of his SNL rant?
> 
> He called TS a *"fake a$$".* *Of all the insults, this is not the one to use when you're married into the fake Pinocchio butt of lies family*


 So true.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> Yes!
> She's one of my favorites too! The true definition of a 'supermodel'



And she's Canadian!


----------



## DiorT

Lounorada said:


> So true.




haha....yup!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lounorada said:


> that's a lot of crazy ish he's talking right there, but he did say one thing that is true- that taylor is fake.



+1000


----------



## KrissieNO.5

guccimamma said:


> why are all the men in this family so f'd up?



Google Kekel Kardashian. I mean take this with a grain of salt but sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction...

Edited to add link
http://studioknow.com/2012/02/why-are-the-kardashians-famous/

I stumbled upon this today...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Google Kekel Kardashian. I mean take this with a grain of salt but sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction...
> 
> Edited to add link
> http://studioknow.com/2012/02/why-are-the-kardashians-famous/
> 
> I stumbled upon this today...



The people commenting  believe this story to be real?! How very sad.


----------



## berrydiva

Audio of his SNL meltdown


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The people commenting  believe this story to be real?! How very sad.



I know  I figured you ladies would find it funny, though.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I know  I figured you ladies would find it funny, though.



It was funny! Especially because it was kinda serious in the beginning


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Chloe_chick999 said:


> It was funny! Especially because it was kinda serious in the beginning



It's funny fan fiction but the Kardashian ladies are like a KOVEN of witches set out to destroy men lol


----------



## Crystalina

He's very mentally ill!


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> Audio of his SNL meltdown





Definitely needs to be sectioned....he is clearly mentally unstable


----------



## clevercat

Listening to his ranty meltdown made me wonder what he's like around North. That kind of behaviour is scary for an adult to be around, let alone a toddler...


----------



## pinktailcat

clevercat said:


> Listening to his ranty meltdown made me wonder what he's like around North. That kind of behaviour is scary for an adult to be around, let alone a toddler...




So Kanye is not doing drugs but just simply mentally ill? Hummm


----------



## lovemysavior

Aside from thinking he is in need of meds, I also have no respect for that man at all. Whether Taylor is fake or not, he has no respect knowing that she is a woman and that she is someone's daughter. Let's see how he's going to handle it when the some quack treats his daughter "the only one" the way he treats a gal like Taylor. I have no respect for men who disrespect woman, especially in public for everyone to see or hear...Makes me sick [emoji40] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

clevercat said:


> Listening to his ranty meltdown made me wonder what he's like around North. That kind of behaviour is scary for an adult to be around, let alone a toddler...



Yeah, Kim needs to take her kids and bolt! Wonder if she has the mental capacity to do that herself or is she waiting for PMK's command.


----------



## clevercat

pinktailcat said:


> So Kanye is not doing drugs but just simply mentally ill? Hummm




I don't know him (thankfully) but in my opinion, he is showing all the signs of somebody going through a mental breakdown.


----------



## myown

qwertyword said:


> View attachment 3275643



lol


like in the bing ring?


----------



## Singra

Kanye sounds a little like a boss I once had. 

LOL he lost me at more influential than Picasso... sure handsome... maybe you'll be as influential as him when you've been dead for 40 years. 

Is he having a mental breakdown or is he a spoilt, narcissistic, indulged child having a temper tantrum? I suppose the two aren't that far apart. It seems like he's confused the stage version of himself with the real world version of himself... although maybe the two were always the same... which is kind of horrifying. 

His is a cautionary tale.


----------



## shiny_things

Queenpixie said:


> yep .. divorce is coming soon
> 
> first he is in debt
> 
> Second he sounds crazy
> 
> third PMK leaked that their money is seperate
> 
> forth PMK leaked that Kim doesnt stand twitter drama
> 
> Fifth Kim photo ops with North acting like a doting mother.
> 
> 
> it happening people



Yep. Kim's bearding contract is obviously over.

But in all seriousness, the meltdown has stopped being funny to me, I'm genuinely convinced we're seeing an unwell person having a breakdown in public and I can't laugh at that.


----------



## myown

Encore Hermes said:


> Arrival pic, they flew home today. It was 90F an hour ago





GoGlam said:


> When was this? It was 55F in NYC today.




:lolots:

also, wtf is Kim wearing?


----------



## Oruka

Kanye is not in debt. He is worth $150 million dollars and he makes tons of money touring and sneakers. Kanye needs to see a doctor asap.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oruka said:


> Kanye is not in debt. He is worth $150 million dollars and he makes tons of money touring and sneakers. Kanye needs to see a doctor asap.




I believe he is in debt. Otherwise why would he ask money from everyone? He's claiming to be rich and the claim that rich people use other's money is his way of saving face.


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't think Kim will stick around for this.


----------



## Singra

^ Or maybe this is always how he's been. Worst case scenario this is the thing that makes him attractive to her... just kidding (sort of).

I need some time to pass before making any final judgements. An album release with an accompanying "fashion show" is a stressful thing. You can't be sure how much is performance and how much is real stress until the event has passed. 

Or maybe something's going around I see RiRi also had a meltdown at the grammys.


----------



## Mumotons

lovemysavior said:


> Aside from thinking he is in need of meds, I also have no respect for that man at all. Whether Taylor is fake or not, he has no respect knowing that she is a woman and that she is someone's daughter. Let's see how he's going to handle it when the some quack treats his daughter "the only one" the way he treats a gal like Taylor. I have no respect for men who disrespect woman, especially in public for everyone to see or hear...Makes me sick [emoji40]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app




I agree 100%


----------



## bag-princess

DiorT said:


> I just got this little doozy as an alert from Page 6.
> 
> Warning: Explicit Language
> 
> [Watch the video.]
> 
> Kanye West blasted Taylor Swift as a fake ass and called NBC staffers white ms during his epic meltdown backstage at Saturday Night Live.
> 
> In an audio clip exclusively obtained by Page Six, Kanye can be heard repeatedly yelling at SNL production staff, Dont fk with me, before branding Swift *who he claims on his new album he made famous *a fake ass.
> 
> Then the hotheaded rapper went on to proclaim that he is 50 percent more influential than legendary filmmaker Stanley Kubrick, Pablo Picasso, Paul the Apostle *who was handpicked by Christ to deliver the gospel *and even the notorious drug runner Pablo Escobar.
> 
> Kanye can be heard ranting, Are they fg crazy? Whoa by 50 percent [I am more influential than] Stanley Kubrick, Picasso, Apostle Paul, fg Picasso and Escobar. By 50 percent more influential than any other human being. Dont fk with me. Dont fk with me. Dont fk with me. By 50 percent dead or alive, by 50 percent for the next 1,000 years. Stanley Kubrick, Ye.
> 
> The rapper went on a bizarre tirade just minutes before last Saturdays live show hosted by Melissa McCarthy. Were told Kanye was upset that staffers ripped up some shiny flooring from his set because it was reflecting the stage lights, creating a confusing effect with the video wall behind him.
> 
> He can also be heard yelling, Look at that st they took my fg stage offa SNL without asking me. I am bummed  If I am going to do this we are breaking the mg Internet.
> 
> Page Six exclusively reported that Kanye had the epic meltdown behind the scenes last Saturday and petulantly threatened to walk off the show during its live broadcast.
> 
> Sources told us that SNL boss Lorne Michaels*had to reason with the Runaway rapper to keep him from bolting from the show. Finally the rapper deigned to stay and perform.
> 
> A source told us, It was like he was having an emotional breakdown. He was calling the crew white ms and then said he was going to walk out. The only thing that stopped him from actually leaving right then was that nobody had access to the freight elevator. If hed walked out on the live show, it would have been a disaster. And the whole meltdown was just because of the floor.  (Kanye cannot be heard calling the crew white*ms on the audio clip.)
> 
> A source close to Kanye told us, Right before he was about to go on live television they took his stage apart. Like any artist, hes a perfectionist, and wanted his performance to be right. Of course he was upset.
> 
> Its been a busy week for Kanye who has been letting rip on Twitter, and publicly battling with Swift after his track from his new album about having sex with Swift, plus his claim that he made the ***** famous, infuriated the 26-year-old pop superstar.
> 
> She hit back at the Grammys by saying, There are going to be people along the way who will try to undercut your success or take credit for your accomplishments or your fameBut if you just focus on the work and you dont let those people sidetrack youyou will know that it was you and the people who love you who put you there.
> 
> An SNL rep and reps for Kanye didnt immediately comment.







wow!!!  they just were talking about this tape on the news.    he is giving PMK all the ammunition they will need!


----------



## limom

Good thing that Lorne has a long experience dealing with Coke addicts.
At this point, it is sad to witness.
Can't even laugh at the dude anymore.


----------



## clydekiwi

I heard on the radio this morning that kim has her divorce papers drawn up and if kanye dont change shes filing lol


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> But y'all know that's not actually a go fund me set up by Kanye or his people right? He needs to tell gofundme to shut that person down because obviously it's a scam.




I heard on the news it is his account and set up by his peeps


----------



## Wildflower22

How could Kim condone those lyrics about Taylor? That's been bugging me.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

What I don't get is this- He didn't say anything that bad about Taylor Swift. Eminem has said FAR WORSE things about female celebrities in his day and there was no backlash and witch hunt for him. In fact, those starlets would barely even mention what was said. Taylor is riding high once again off Kanye. This is PR gold for her. Also, Kanye isn't telling no lies by calling her a "fake azz". It was meant to be taken tongue in cheek. He obviously doesn't want to have sex with her lol


----------



## Baileylouise

Have we seen any pics of the baby yet ? I thought they would be parading him like a trophy by now


----------



## AECornell

Do you think he's just acting in accordance to their agreement? Like "ok 2nd kid done, time to start phase 3 of our plan." So he's being cray cray, she can divorce him and blame it on him, he can act like this whole thing has torn him apart and he turned to his best friend and then they fell in love (Ricardo).


----------



## bag-mania

clevercat said:


> Listening to his ranty meltdown made me wonder what he's like around North. That kind of behaviour is scary for an adult to be around, let alone a toddler...



How often is he around North, really? If he doesn't actually live with Kim chances are he doesn't see the kids all that much outside of photo ops.


----------



## DC-Cutie

clydekiwi said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that kim has her divorce papers drawn up and if kanye dont change shes filing lol



well she better go ahead and file, he's not changing


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> Kanye sounds a little like a boss I once had.
> 
> LOL he lost me at more influential than Picasso... sure handsome... maybe you'll be as influential as him when you've been dead for 40 years.
> 
> *Is he having a mental breakdown or is he a spoilt, narcissistic, indulged child having a temper tantrum?* I suppose the two aren't that far apart. It seems like he's confused the stage version of himself with the real world version of himself... although maybe the two were always the same... which is kind of horrifying.
> 
> His is a cautionary tale.



It doesn't have to be one or the other. He's definitely a narcissist with a ridiculously inflated sense of self-importance. A lot of his behavior is because of that. But it's possible he could be having a mental breakdown on top of it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

do Kim and the children still live with Kris?


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> I heard on the news it is his account and set up by his peeps



You believe that? Seriously?! The gofundme was started by some guy who clearly says he's a West fan and said its for fun. That's a quick Google to find out if it's true or not. I suspect this guy is looking for publicity for his design company. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyph...raise-53-million-for-kanye-west/#47ce90417993



Wildflower22 said:


> How could Kim condone those lyrics about Taylor? That's been bugging me.



Kim doesn't listen to Kanye's music.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Do you think he's just acting in accordance to their agreement? Like "ok 2nd kid done, time to start phase 3 of our plan." So he's being cray cray, she can divorce him and blame it on him, he can act like this whole thing has torn him apart and he turned to his best friend and then they fell in love (Ricardo).




He's lost it....this wasn't part of their plan. Perhaps the stress caused the final break but something is not right with the man.


----------



## bag-mania

Baileylouise said:


> Have we seen any pics of the baby yet ? I thought they would be parading him like a trophy by now



They'll get around to it. He's still too small to drag around in freezing New York and expose to pot-smoke filled fashion show/concerts. In the meantime Saint is being lavished with gifts from celebrity designers, like this custom-designed leather bomber jacket from Ralph Lauren. 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...bomber-jacket-from-ralph-lauren-photo-w163854


----------



## sabrunka

Sigh, he gets a gofundme account and people have actually donated into the thousands, yet when I created one to get my cat to the vet, no one donated a cent.  Peoples priorities are really effed up.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

clevercat said:


> Listening to his ranty meltdown made me wonder what he's like around North. That kind of behaviour is scary for an adult to be around, let alone a toddler...




This has always been why I think Kim and North live with Kris. I don't think Kim wants to be alone in the house with him or have him around North.


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This has always been why I think Kim and North live with Kris. I don't think Kim wants to be alone in the house with him or have him around North.



I don't think Kanye wants to live with Kim and the kids either. Two extremely dysfunctional people trying to have a marriage that suits both of them.


----------



## BPC

They have one of the strangest relationships I've ever seen. I mean I don't know what goes on behind closed doors, but what the public sees.. it's just so odd.


----------



## Emma150

berrydiva said:


> Audio of his SNL meltdown



I havent watched the clip but read the article before, it made me sad - obviously he isnt mentally right,  i hope he gets help.


----------



## Jikena

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...id-you-do-any-filler-watch-the-hilarious-clip

Lol  at Kim making fun of Khloe because her "face looks completely  different" and she claims Khloe got fillers or botox when Kim is  unrecognizable with all the surgery she did. 

I mean, I  understand this is probably a plot to show viewers that they're super  comfortable talking about surgery so it shows that Kim didn't get any  (haha) but they could have made someone else ask Khloe about it then.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> He's lost it....this wasn't part of their plan. Perhaps the stress caused the final break but something is not right with the man.



If he is outed by snl, it is a serious situation. Michaels has a well earned reputation for helping people.
This is not a publicity stunt. 
Things are in the works for Ye to get help, IMO 
I seriously hope that whomever is behind that effort is able to convince him to go, he has two small children to think about.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji50]oooooohhhhh snaps!!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## terebina786

Honestly his rants and anger remind me of my ex who was diagnosed as bipolar.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> If he is outed by snl, it is a serious situation. Michaels has a well earned reputation for helping people.
> This is not a publicity stunt.
> Things are in the works for Ye to get help, IMO
> I seriously hope that whomever is behind that effort is able to convince him to go, he has two small children to think about.



that's what I was thinking.  I'm sure a lot of stuff goes down at SNL and  you rarely hear about it.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> How could Kim condone those lyrics about Taylor? That's been bugging me.





berrydiva said:


> Kim doesn't listen to Kanye's music.


Plus she has no problem with the lyrics he write about her.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pics of Kanye with supposed coke on his nose...


----------



## berrydiva

^Who knows what's really on his face but I've been saying he's on that booger sugar for years now.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> ^Who knows what's really on his face but I've been saying he's on that booger sugar for years now.



I agree, no one knows for sure. It could be makeup from kim or something else. A lot of people have speculated that he is on that bad ish for a while now.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Back in Paris imo his go to place when things are not working out





Daily mail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3277622
> 
> 
> [emoji50]oooooohhhhh snaps!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277634
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



These are gold


----------



## myown

KrissieNO.5 said:


> What I don't get is this- He didn't say anything that bad about Taylor Swift. Eminem has said FAR WORSE things about female celebrities in his day and there was no backlash and witch hunt for him. In fact, those starlets would barely even mention what was said. Taylor is riding high once again off Kanye. This is PR gold for her. Also, Kanye isn't telling no lies by calling her a "fake azz". It was meant to be taken tongue in cheek. He obviously doesn't want to have sex with her lol



he wants to take credit for her career... 
I never liked Taylor..


----------



## Lola69

Wouldn't his business accounts be different than personal accounts. He said personal debt, but I am not a financial expert maybe someone else can chime in. I think 50 cent filed for bankruptcy even though he also has a high net worth.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Poor baby running back to Ricardo.


----------



## berrydiva

Lola69 said:


> Wouldn't his business accounts be different than personal accounts. He said personal debt, but I am not a financial expert maybe someone else can chime in. I think 50 cent filed for bankruptcy even though he also has a high net worth.



Instead of waiting for investors and potential investors turning him down because of lack of faith in his product, he put his personal funds into getting his lines off the ground. He put something like $13 million into DONDA, $30 million into APC and another $15 into his first season of the Yeezy collection. 

While he said he's $53 million in debt that doesn't mean he doesn't have money to spend. More than likely he funded all of those lines through bank capital for cash flow - however, he still made $20 or 30 million last year touring so he's not broke by any means plus he has artists signed to his label and still makes money producing tracks. It's no different from someone carrying credit card debt but still making a good income in many cases enough income to pay off the debt with sacrifice. Before he was with Kim, he was sitting on $100-150 million so paying all that debt at once will certainly take a bite out of his net worth and come with sacrifice (selling some homes, go back to focusing on music which made him that money instead of fashion, curb spending, etc).

He's just seeking attention as usual and can't understand why no one sees the greatness in his awful designs. He wants things to be affordable and available to everyone yet the Yeezys are $250 so there's that....


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> that's what I was thinking.  I'm sure a lot of stuff goes down at SNL and  you rarely hear about it.



All the nbc personal are buzzing.
 al rocker outed him on the air.
$hit is getting real.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> All the nbc personal are buzzing.
> al rocker outed him on the air.
> $hit is getting real.



What did Al Roker say?


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> What did Al Roker say?



That he needed help.
Tameron commented as well but I missed that part.


----------



## dangerouscurves

KrissieNO.5 said:


> What I don't get is this- He didn't say anything that bad about Taylor Swift. Eminem has said FAR WORSE things about female celebrities in his day and there was no backlash and witch hunt for him. In fact, those starlets would barely even mention what was said. Taylor is riding high once again off Kanye. This is PR gold for her. Also, Kanye isn't telling no lies by calling her a "fake azz". It was meant to be taken tongue in cheek. He obviously doesn't want to have sex with her lol




Calling her a b!tch, I made her famous and I'd still have sex with her is nothing bad? Girl! I'd be offended too!!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

myown said:


> he wants to take credit for her career...
> I never liked Taylor..



I think he is saying he made her famous (like household name)but more like infamous. I don't think that detracts from her career and achievements. She has made all of her coin by making songs about others and the intimate details of her past relationships. Her songs are like blind items lol I think it's being taken to literal bc people just love to hate Kanye.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

dangerouscurves said:


> Calling her a b!tch, I made her famous and I'd still have sex with her is nothing bad? Girl! I'd be offended too!!!!



***** is a term commonly used in hip hop, this is nothing new. Plus, she is a ***** and a phony. I wouldn't be offended. I wouldn't even pay attention if someone made a song about me saying that kind of stuff. I wouldn't feed their ego. So again she gets more famous from Kanye.


----------



## berrydiva

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I think he is saying he made her famous (like household name)but more like infamous. I don't think that detracts from her career and achievements. She has made all of her coin by making songs about others and the intimate details of her past relationships. Her songs are like blind items lol I think it's being taken to literal bc people just love to hate Kanye.



Rap, in general, is taken too literal. You can express all day that he's not trying to take credit for her career but that's the words written plus Kanye has made his name synonymous with arrogance so I couldn't fault anyone for feeling that way about that line. I don't think that's what he's saying either but it's a matter of perception.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

KrissieNO.5 said:


> ***** is a term commonly used in hip hop, this is nothing new. Plus, she is a ***** and a phony. I wouldn't be offended. I wouldn't even pay attention if someone made a song about me saying that kind of stuff. I wouldn't feed their ego. So again she gets more famous from Kanye.



Just because it's commonly used doesn't mean that term goes down well with people. There's been pushback against the misogyny. And there's a ton of great hip-hop that doesn't use that or other derogatory terms.

I don't like Taylor but there's no way I'd put up with his BS either.


----------



## berrydiva

KrissieNO.5 said:


> ***** is a term commonly used in hip hop, this is nothing new. Plus, she is a ***** and a phony. I wouldn't be offended. I wouldn't even pay attention if someone made a song about me saying that kind of stuff. I wouldn't feed their ego. So again she gets more famous from Kanye.



People have been complaining about the misogyny in some hip hop songs for ages yet Taylor gets called a b*tch and all of a sudden it's so terrible. So while it's commonly used, it doesn't mean it's condoned by women. All of it is comedy to me.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Lola69 said:


> Wouldn't his business accounts be different than personal accounts. He said personal debt, but I am not a financial expert maybe someone else can chime in. I think 50 cent filed for bankruptcy even though he also has a high net worth.



50cent filed because he's trying to escape paying a judgement against him so not the same situation. 



berrydiva said:


> Instead of waiting for investors and potential investors turning him down because of lack of faith in his product, he put his personal funds into getting his lines off the ground. He put something like $13 million into DONDA, $30 million into APC and another $15 into his first season of the Yeezy collection.
> 
> While he said he's $53 million in debt that doesn't mean he doesn't have money to spend. More than likely he funded all of those lines through bank capital for cash flow - however, he still made $20 or 30 million last year touring so he's not broke by any means plus he has artists signed to his label and still makes money producing tracks. It's no different from someone carrying credit card debt but still making a good income in many cases enough income to pay off the debt with sacrifice. Before he was with Kim, he was sitting on $100-150 million so paying all that debt at once will certainly take a bite out of his net worth and come with sacrifice (selling some homes, go back to focusing on music which made him that money instead of fashion, curb spending, etc).
> 
> He's just seeking attention as usual and can't understand why no one sees the greatness in his awful designs. He wants things to be affordable and available to everyone yet the Yeezys are $250 so there's that....



Exactly! Being in debt is not being broke. Kanye could have guaranteed some business loans with his personal assets rather than using collateral, or could be referring to mortgages on his homes. We have no idea the source of the debt or the state of his finances.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3277622
> 
> 
> [emoji50]oooooohhhhh snaps!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277634
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> Rap, in general, is taken too literal. You can express all day that he's not trying to take credit for her career but that's the words written plus Kanye has made his name synonymous with arrogance so I couldn't fault anyone for feeling that way about that line. I don't think that's what he's saying either but it's a matter of perception.



Exactly. It's all about perception. You cannot take any kind of art too literal. People are too sensitive.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just because it's commonly used doesn't mean that term goes down well with people. There's been pushback against the misogyny. And there's a ton of great hip-hop that doesn't use that or other derogatory terms.
> 
> I don't like Taylor but there's no way I'd put up with his BS either.



Which hip-hop? even positive hip hop like Kendrick use the term. I understand the pushback on misogyny. I don't really find what he said to be misogynistic. I think that anyone who is a feminist needs to be focusing on the real issues of inequality towards women and not focusing on Taylor Swift and Kanye West. With that said, Taylor isn't so female friendly herself. All of the sudden, she is some feminist hero. NO. 



berrydiva said:


> People have been complaining about the misogyny in some hip hop songs for ages yet Taylor gets called a b*tch and all of a sudden it's so terrible. So while it's commonly used, it doesn't mean it's condoned by women. All of it is comedy to me.



Yes!! I could not agree with you more. Women have been disparaged in all forms of art not only hip hop. It is comedy.


----------



## Lounorada

BPC said:


> They have one of the strangest relationships I've ever seen. I mean I don't know what goes on behind closed doors, but what the public sees.. it's just so odd.




This! 
If it's as weird as it is in public/what the media shows, I can only imagine how incredibly messed up it is behind closed doors.


----------



## lil_fashionista

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just because it's commonly used doesn't mean that term goes down well with people. There's been pushback against the misogyny. And there's a ton of great hip-hop that doesn't use that or other derogatory terms.
> 
> I don't like Taylor but there's no way I'd put up with his BS either.



What pushback and BS are you referring to? He said one line, that he thought was funny, in one song. I'm sure he said far worse in that and other songs on the album, yet people want to focus on this. 



berrydiva said:


> People have been complaining about the misogyny in some hip hop songs for ages yet Taylor gets called a b*tch and all of a sudden it's so terrible. So while it's commonly used, it doesn't mean it's condoned by women. All of it is comedy to me.



We've been complaining literally for decades, but no one wanted to limit the "free expression" for the rapper to "speak about their experiences". I've honestly been around hip hop for such a long time that I rarely take anything said in a song seriously anymore.


----------



## lil_fashionista

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Exactly. It's all about perception. You cannot take any kind of art too literal. People are too sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Which hip-hop? even positive hip hop like Kendrick use the term. I understand the pushback on misogyny. I don't really find what he said to be misogynistic. I think that anyone who is a feminist needs to be focusing on the real issues of inequality towards women and not focusing on Taylor Swift and Kanye West. With that said, Taylor isn't so female friendly herself. All of the sudden, she is some feminist hero. NO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! I could not agree with you more. Women have been disparaged in all forms of art not only hip hop. It is comedy.



It's like you and @berrydiva are in my brain


----------



## lovemysavior

berrydiva said:


> People have been complaining about the misogyny in some hip hop songs for ages yet Taylor gets called a b*tch and all of a sudden it's so terrible. So while it's commonly used, it doesn't mean it's condoned by women. All of it is comedy to me.


I don't think it's just because of it being Taylor being called that. We have also stated how it's wrong that he even calls Kim his wife that term. It's not ok for any woman to be called that PERIOD. This is just my personal opinion and I'm not saying it to just defend Taylor. I don't like that he did it to Kim too and she's ok with it. It needs to stop. Verbal abuse can lead to physical abuse so it's never ok. Kim needs to run from a man like that. She needs emotional healing too to be able to move forward with her children. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Audio of his SNL meltdown


His egotistical, delusional ramblings are one thing to be shocked about, but it's the anger in his voice that is the most startling thing...  
It must be like walking on eggshells being around him.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> rap, in general, is taken too literal. You can express all day that he's not trying to take credit for her career but that's the words written plus kanye has made his name synonymous with arrogance so i couldn't fault anyone for feeling that way about that line. I don't think that's what he's saying either but it's a matter of perception.





berrydiva said:


> people have been complaining about the misogyny in some hip hop songs for ages yet taylor gets called a b*tch and all of a sudden it's so terrible. So while it's commonly used, it doesn't mean it's condoned by women. All of it is comedy to me.


+1


----------



## Lounorada

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Exactly. It's all about perception. You cannot take any kind of art too literal. People are too sensitive.
> 
> Which hip-hop? even positive hip hop like Kendrick use the term. I understand the pushback on misogyny. I don't really find what he said to be misogynistic. I think that anyone who is a feminist needs to be focusing on the real issues of inequality towards women and not focusing on Taylor Swift and Kanye West.





lil_fashionista said:


> What pushback and BS are you referring to? He said one line, that he thought was funny, in one song. I'm sure he said far worse in that and other songs on the album, yet people want to focus on this.
> 
> We've been complaining literally for decades, but no one wanted to limit the "free expression" for the rapper to "speak about their experiences". I've honestly been around hip hop for such a long time that I rarely take anything said in a song seriously anymore.


 

Agreed 100% 
I'm agreeing all around the place today


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lil_fashionista said:


> It's like you and @berrydiva are in my brain



Haha at least there are some of us that can see eye to eye!

Listen, Kanye did his thing. TLOP is a great album. He created something great and no one wants to give that to him. Only villainize him. He talks about an array of issues such as mental illness and loyalty and that goes unnoticed. The thing that gets me the most is, the people who are commentating on all of this don't even know Kanye's music as a collective. It's just too funny. A lot of artists, actors, musicians are misogynists and bad people but will anyone stop seeing their movies, reading their books etc. NOPE!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lounorada said:


> Agreed 100%
> I'm agreeing all around the place today


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I know his music. I've been a fan for a while. So that kind of generalisation about anyone who doesn't like his rants, taking credit for others fame etc....yeah. And puttng it down to people just not understanding him? That's reaching.

A douche is a douche no matter how good the music.


----------



## dangerouscurves

KrissieNO.5 said:


> ***** is a term commonly used in hip hop, this is nothing new. Plus, she is a ***** and a phony. I wouldn't be offended. I wouldn't even pay attention if someone made a song about me saying that kind of stuff. I wouldn't feed their ego. So again she gets more famous from Kanye.




Ooookaaayyy...... Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

dangerouscurves said:


> Ooookaaayyy...... Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## dangerouscurves

KrissieNO.5 said:


> ***** is a term commonly used in hip hop, this is nothing new. Plus, she is a ***** and a phony. I wouldn't be offended. I wouldn't even pay attention if someone made a song about me saying that kind of stuff. I wouldn't feed their ego. So again she gets more famous from Kanye.




And if someone is calling me a b!tch wether he's a rapper or not (not even my bf) you can be sure I'll be hitting his head with a frying pan. Good for you when you're not offended.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Ooookaaayyy...... Let's agree to disagree.



Taking that advice myself


----------



## KrissieNO.5

With all that said, maybe taylor should have owned the word like Madonna has...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

dangerouscurves said:


> And if someone is calling me a b!tch wether he's a rapper or not (not even my bf) you can be sure I'll be hitting his head with a frying pan. Good for you when you're not offended.



So you advocate violence over words? That's a good outlook lmao


----------



## Lounorada

KrissieNO.5 said:


> With that said, Taylor isn't so female friendly herself. All of the sudden, she is some feminist hero. NO.


 
Exactly. Her whole 'girl squad' shtick is pure elitism, not feminism.


This article about Taylor and her posse of 'friends' (from last October by Camille Paglia) is an interesting read... I agreed with her on many points:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/camille-paglia-takes-taylor-swift-845827


----------



## lallybelle

dangerouscurves said:


> And if someone is calling me a b!tch wether he's a rapper or not (not even my bf) you can be sure I'll be hitting his head with a frying pan. Good for you when you're not offended.


 
Right?


----------



## berrydiva

lovemysavior said:


> *I don't think it's just because of it being Taylor being called that.* We have also stated how it's wrong that he even calls Kim his wife that term. It's not ok for any woman to be called that PERIOD. This is just my personal opinion and I'm not saying it to just defend Taylor. I don't like that he did it to Kim too and she's ok with it. It needs to stop. Verbal abuse can lead to physical abuse so it's never ok. Kim needs to run from a man like that. She needs emotional healing too to be able to move forward with her children.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


We're just going to have to disagree on the bolded because it's 1000% because it's Taylor. Most people who don't listen to him have no idea the subject matter of his songs and had he not said her name specifically, no one would know anything about that song. He could've said "that chick" in place of her name, his fans would've known who he was talking about but most folks would be clueless. It would've never made news or a headline and her dumba$$ brother would've been dancing to the song instead of trashing his Yeezys. This is what makes the whole thing comedy to me.

Kim likes being objectified that's her goal in life so I don't weep for her.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lounorada said:


> Exactly. Her whole 'girl squad' shtick is pure elitism, not feminism.



YES to this 1000000 times over. It's like a sick, twisted version of Pokemon haha Not to mention that Taylor has been a fan of woman on women crime numerous times. Remember how she bullied Katy Perry? C'mon now...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lounorada said:


> Exactly. Her whole 'girl squad' shtick is pure elitism, not feminism.
> 
> 
> This article about Taylor and her posse of 'friends' (from last October by Camille Paglia) is an interesting read... I agreed with her on many points:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/camille-paglia-takes-taylor-swift-845827



and I was just about to post that Paglia article haha


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Exactly. Her whole 'girl squad' shtick is pure elitism, not feminism.



I think the point is being missed. A lot of people who don't like Taylor are still pissed at his comments. 

Taylor may be the world's most well-known passive aggressive elitist mean girl but that still does not make his comments ok.

Ok. I'm out. Need coffee....lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

One more thing...it's not just Taylor. This f****d up attitude of his about women and "ownership" recently extended to Amber Rose (about her son), and even Kylie's Puma deal.

They clapped back as well...Kylie more quietly by signing that deal despite his comments.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the point is being missed. A lot of people who don't like Taylor are still pissed at his comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be the world's most well-known passive aggressive elitist mean girl but that still does not make his comments ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm out. Need coffee....lol




I agree. The point is missed.


----------



## littlerock

I don't care that he called her a b*tich. I just think the fact that he claimed to make Taylor's career is laughable and proves his head is so far up his own butt.. And I am not a Taylor fan. You* know* he believes that. Sure, he put her name in the headlines because of the MTV award dispute, but the girl was on her way to the top with or without him. He can have a seat.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the point is being missed. A lot of people who don't like Taylor are still pissed at his comments.
> 
> Taylor may be the world's most well-known passive aggressive elitist mean girl but that still does not make his comments ok.
> 
> Ok. I'm out. Need coffee....lol


 

I'm not missing the point, I just don't take Kanye calling her a b*tch so seriously. Actually, I don't take offence to the term 'b*tch' in general. 
But, I don't condone people who do take offence to it, that's their choice and opinion.
IMO, It all comes down to the point of view of each individual and how they perceive the term.

Kanye says things like that because:
1. He has a twisted, delusional view about pretty much _everything_.
and
2. He knows people will pay attention to it and he will be talked about extensively.


----------



## Lounorada

KrissieNO.5 said:


> and I was just about to post that Paglia article haha


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> I just think the fact that he claimed to make Taylor's career is laughable......Sure, he put her name in the headlines because of the MTV award dispute.


 

Sorry that was just funny to me.


----------



## lil_fashionista

I honestly view the things Kanye says as one liners from a song, only he no longer has a beat behind them. For instance, rappers brag all the time about experiences they've never had and create a larger than life persona, which should NOT be taken seriously or literally. I think when he tweets or does interviews he now says things he formerly would have rapped about because he's lost the separation between his persona and himself. Especially since he's distancing himself from the people who've known him the longest. He's become addicted to the negative attention that being polarizing provides him and now feeds off it in a deluded belief that it means "the masses" don't understand "his genius"


----------



## lil_fashionista

littlerock said:


> I don't care that he called her a b*tich. I just think the fact that he claimed to make Taylor's career is laughable and proves his head is so far up his own butt.. And I am not a Taylor fan. You* know* he believes that. Sure, he put her name in the headlines because of the MTV award dispute, but the girl was on her way to the top with or without him. He can have a seat.



I know a lot of people say she was famous, but most of the people I know had no idea who she was before that. I remember watching the awards show and my dh asking me who this white girl was accepting Beyoncé's award.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> Sorry that was just funny to me.



What is funny? Do you think I'm contradicting myself? I think that brief stunt was exposure, but she was already saturating the media. I had seen so many stories on her and how she "stays true to herself as an artist" and how she writes her own music, and who she's with, magazine covers. The Kanye thing wasn't even a big deal as far as her career. Have you seen the screaming 13 years old at her shows? It's like beatle mania. She didn't need that that kanye sitch, she was doing fine. Ryan Adams actually went and covered her entire1989 album the year it came out. When was the last time something like that has happened? I can't think of it.


----------



## Leelee786

littlerock said:


> I don't care that he called her a b*tich. I just think the fact that he claimed to make Taylor's career is laughable and proves his head is so far up his own butt.. And I am not a Taylor fan. You* know* he believes that. Sure, he put her name in the headlines because of the MTV award dispute, but the girl was on her way to the top with or without him. He can have a seat.




100000% Agree!!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Okay, anyone who can decipher Kanye-speak, what does this mean? I'm guessing it's a menu to a restaurant he likes but I'm probably way off.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lil_fashionista said:


> I honestly view the things Kanye says as one liners from a song, only he no longer has a beat behind them. For instance, rappers brag all the time about experiences they've never had and create a larger than life persona, which should NOT be taken seriously or literally. I think when he tweets or does interviews he now says things he formerly would have rapped about because he's lost the separation between his persona and himself. Especially since he's distancing himself from the people who've known him the longest. *He's become addicted to the negative attention that being polarizing provides him and now feeds off it in a deluded belief that it means "the masses" don't understand "his genius*"



Yeah. That last sentence could also be applied to Donald ***** and I'm not giving HIM a pass for "Just Donald being Donald"


----------



## BPC

bag-mania said:


> Okay, anyone who can decipher Kanye-speak, what does this mean? I'm guessing it's a menu to a restaurant he likes but I'm probably way off.



He's in Paris.. eating at Ferdi?

Interesting he calls Paris home.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lil_fashionista said:


> I know a lot of people say she was famous, but most of the people I know had no idea who she was before that. I remember watching the awards show and my dh asking me who this white girl was accepting Beyoncé's award.




Ok, but I also didn't know Kanye before I moved to Germany and only started to get familiar with him when he was dating Amber because their pictures were always in the magazines.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

bag-mania said:


> Okay, anyone who can decipher Kanye-speak, what does this mean? I'm guessing it's a menu to a restaurant he likes but I'm probably way off.



Yes, he is in Paris @ Ferdi


----------



## BPC

Never thought I'd say this, but I'm #TeamTaylor.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Running to Paris like he always does when things don't go his way.


----------



## lookupdown

bag-mania said:


> Okay, anyone who can decipher Kanye-speak, what does this mean? I'm guessing it's a menu to a restaurant he likes but I'm probably way off.


I think he is in Paris.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Home is where your heart is and his heart belongs to Riccardo..... Which is in Paris


----------



## Singra

If you weren't a major Kanye fan and you didn't really know who Taylor was and you only watched the short clip on youtube the 2009 VMA's are mostly remembered as... wow can you believe what he just did! WTF is his problem.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah. That last sentence could also be applied to Donald ***** and I'm not giving HIM a pass for "Just Donald being Donald"




Yep!


----------



## Leelee786

lil_fashionista said:


> I know a lot of people say she was famous, but most of the people I know had no idea who she was before that. I remember watching the awards show and my dh asking me who this white girl was accepting Beyoncé's award.




This can apply to artists in all genres.. Im not a country fan and didnt know who reba mcentire (dont even know how to spell it) was for years, doesnt diminish the fact she was famous. Kids now a days dont know who the supremes or nirvana were, also doesnt diminish they were famous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Leelee786 said:


> This can apply to artists in all genres.. Im not a country fan and didnt know who reba mcentire (dont even know how to spell it) was for years, doesnt diminish the fact she was famous. Kids now a days dont know who the supremes or nirvana were, also doesnt diminish they were famous.




Makes sense.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> What is funny? Do you think I'm contradicting myself? I think that brief stunt was exposure, but she was already saturating the media. I had seen so many stories on her and how she "stays true to herself as an artist" and how she writes her own music, and who she's with, magazine covers. The Kanye thing wasn't even a big deal as far as her career. Have you seen the screaming 13 years old at her shows? It's like beatle mania. She didn't need that that kanye sitch, she was doing fine. Ryan Adams actually went and covered her entire1989 album the year it came out. When was the last time something like that has happened? I can't think of it.



No I really don't think you meant to contradict yourself and I fully understood what you were saying but it gave me a bit of a chuckle. That MTV thing was in 2009...she was not widely known at that time and her name was not in any headlines before that VMAs incident. What would be telling is her album sales before that incident and then to see if there was any boost after.....as a matter of fact, let's see what the google machine says.


ETA: I will admit I got sidetracked and did this quick with little effort so feel free to correct my info.
Unless I'm reading the charts wrong, it looks like her album went platinum in the first month (released Nov 29, 2008) and wasn't knocked off the Billboard 200 until March 2009. By Nov 2009 (VMAs), it sold 3 million copies. Between the VMAs (Nov 2009) and the Grammys (January 2010), it sold another 2 million copies.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> No I really don't think you meant to contradict yourself and I fully understood what you were saying but it gave me a bit of a chuckle. That MTV thing was in 2009...she was not widely known at that time and her name was not in any headlines before that VMAs incident. What would be telling is her album sales before that incident and then to see if there was any boost after.....as a matter of fact, let's see what the google machine says.



You have to take into account Berry the next album was her real crossover to pop. Its not one factor.

I have to say some of this sounds like people sticking up for Kanye just because of their opinions about Taylor (and I'm no TS fan). On a whole, for me...it spoke more to his thoughts on women than just her. This is just yet another example of it over this past year.


----------



## bag-mania

BPC said:


> He's in Paris.. eating at Ferdi?
> 
> Interesting he calls Paris home.





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yes, he is in Paris @ Ferdi





lookupdown said:


> I think he is in Paris.



Thanks all! Yes, it is telling that he calls Paris home.


----------



## lil_fashionista

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah. That last sentence could also be applied to Donald ***** and I'm not giving HIM a pass for "Just Donald being Donald"



Donald ***** is currently running for president of the United States and has shown himself to be a bigoted and racist man, charges that have never been levelled against Kanye, who is currently trying to design clothing and make music, hardly the same thing. I'm actually insulted that you compared the two. 



dangerouscurves said:


> Ok, but I also didn't know Kanye before I moved to Germany and only started to get familiar with him when he was dating Amber because their pictures were always in the magazines.





Leelee786 said:


> This can apply to artists in all genres.. Im not a country fan and didnt know who reba mcentire (dont even know how to spell it) was for years, doesnt diminish the fact she was famous. Kids now a days dont know who the supremes or nirvana were, also doesnt diminish they were famous.



Both of you seem to have misunderstood my point. Many people have maintained that Taylor Swift was already so well known that the Kanye stunt did nothing to help her popularity and I'm trying to offer a differing point of view, that there are indeed people who did not know who she was or any of her music and that the incident offered her increased publicity, which she capitalized on.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lil_fashionista said:


> Donald ***** is currently running for president of the United States and has shown himself to be a bigoted and racist man, charges that have never been levelled against Kanye, who is currently trying to design clothing and make music, hardly the same thing. I'm actually insulted that you compared the two.
> .



So? The takeaway is the same. Some people are giving Kanye a pass because "Kanye being Kanye", just like misguided people give that bad-hair blowhard a pass for "Donald being Donald".

The thought process is the same. Both thrive off ANY attention - and say things just for press.

And both have problems with women.


----------



## Lounorada

#TBT to old Kanye...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love that!!!

I miss that Kanye.


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> Instead of waiting for investors and potential investors turning him down because of lack of faith in his product, he put his personal funds into getting his lines off the ground. He put something like $13 million into DONDA, $30 million into APC and another $15 into his first season of the Yeezy collection.
> 
> While he said he's $53 million in debt that doesn't mean he doesn't have money to spend. More than likely he funded all of those lines through bank capital for cash flow - however, he still made $20 or 30 million last year touring so he's not broke by any means plus he has artists signed to his label and still makes money producing tracks. It's no different from someone carrying credit card debt but still making a good income in many cases enough income to pay off the debt with sacrifice. Before he was with Kim, he was sitting on $100-150 million so paying all that debt at once will certainly take a bite out of his net worth and come with sacrifice (selling some homes, go back to focusing on music which made him that money instead of fashion, curb spending, etc).
> 
> He's just seeking attention as usual and can't understand why no one sees the greatness in his awful designs. He wants things to be affordable and available to everyone yet the Yeezys are $250 so there's that....





Thank you for clarifying. 



lil_fashionista said:


> 50cent filed because he's trying to escape paying a judgement against him so not the same situation.




I remember that.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You have to take into account Berry the next album was her real crossover to pop. Its not one factor.
> 
> I have to say some of this sounds like people sticking up for Kanye just because of their opinions about Taylor (and I'm no TS fan). On a whole, for me...it spoke more to his thoughts on women than just her. This is just yet another example of it over this past year.



Totally. And, I've maintained for the longest since he was introduced to this thread that he doesn't like women, is completely offensive to and likes to objectify his wife in his music and in general because he's obsessed with the idea of her, comes after those he thinks are inferior/weaker (i.e. Amber), is on that booger sugar and has been recently showing clear signs of mental illness that seriously need to be addressed. So perhaps I'm desensitized to his antics. 

But to say she was widely known before the VMAs is just untrue, perhaps to a niche audience like him to some, but most certainly not widely known or in headlines. And I don't think there's anything wrong with admitting that just like there's nothing wrong with some saying they take offense to his line, be it about Taylor, Kim or in general. 

Personally, I don't take offense to the term and I don't begrudge anyone who does; however, some also shouldn't act like they would have any idea about this song or be enraged if Kanye didn't mention Taylor's name, especially if they're not an avid listener of his music. Guess that's my only real point...possibly...dunno anymore.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Love that!!!
> 
> I miss that Kanye.


 

Ditto


----------



## lil_fashionista

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So? The takeaway is the same. Some people are giving Kanye a pass because "Kanye being Kanye", just like misguided people give that bad-hair blowhard a pass for "Donald being Donald".
> 
> The thought process is the same. Both thrive off ANY attention - and say things just for press.
> 
> And both have problems with women.



The takeaway is the same?


----------



## berrydiva

"How Sway!" and "I'ma let you finish" have to be the best lines to come from "That ish cray" West.


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> "How Sway!" and "I'ma let you finish" have to be the best lines to come from "That ish cray" West.



Don't forget "you don't got the answers Sway!" 

But seriously, I think we can all agree that Kanye has ISSUES that he really needs to deal with.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lil_fashionista said:


> The takeaway is the same?



Uh...if you can't read my post and get my point, that's on you not me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> "How Sway!" and "I'ma let you finish" have to be the best lines to come from "That ish cray" West.



Oh definitely. The memes alone.....lol


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> "How Sway!" and "I'ma let you finish" have to be the best lines to come from "That ish cray" West.


 

Yes! 
I laugh any time I see the 'How Sway?' gif... 







The way he nearly jumps out of his seat  gets me every time.


----------



## jenjen1964

Not to get off topic, but were the furs North was wearing real?  Because I think I remember somewhere here or online that it was a leopard coat she had on, aren't they illegal?

Sorry, back to Kanye vs. Taylor


----------



## Leelee786

lil_fashionista said:


> Donald ***** is currently running for president of the United States and has shown himself to be a bigoted and racist man, charges that have never been levelled against Kanye, who is currently trying to design clothing and make music, hardly the same thing. I'm actually insulted that you compared the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you seem to have misunderstood my point. Many people have maintained that Taylor Swift was already so well known that the Kanye stunt did nothing to help her popularity and I'm trying to offer a differing point of view, that there are indeed people who did not know who she was or any of her music and that the incident offered her increased publicity, which she capitalized on.




I see your point. I could counter that Kanye benefitted from this publicity as well, as I'm sure not every Taylor Swift fan or viewer knew who he was. I remember when it happened my co-workers asking me who he was.


----------



## lil_fashionista

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Uh...if you can't read my post and get my point, that's on you not me.



Okay, well that was rude. Maybe you're the one who misunderstood my posting the meme as a joke.


----------



## zen1965

Wow - this thread.
Is it so hard to agree to disagree?
*trundles off to expand ignore list*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lil_fashionista said:


> Okay, well that was rude. Maybe you're the one who misunderstood my posting the meme as a joke.



Pot meet kettle. You were just as snarky to me. We're just going to have to agree to disagree on this one issue. No big deal.


----------



## littlerock

I just listened to the sway interview again. It's literally, like, amazing.


----------



## littlerock

Ok.. break it up.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> I just listened to the sway interview again. It's literally, like, amazing.



We think alike! I just went to go listen to it again after that meme was posted.  

He's such a mess but see how Sway was able to calm him down...I wonder if he has anyone like that anymore.


----------



## berrydiva

It's interesting to rewatch this after his last month or so of antics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> We think alike! I just went to go listen to it again after that meme was posted.
> 
> He's such a mess but see how Sway was able to calm him down...I wonder if he has anyone like that anymore.



I think a Search and Recovery for such a person is needed. Stat. I'm not concern trolling...Kanye is talented but he needs help IMO...all this wild swinging at people and boasting on Twitter...no good can come from it.


----------



## Leelee786

berrydiva said:


> It's interesting to rewatch this after his last month or so of antics.





I cant watch it without bursting out laughing. His behavior is/was always just too much!


----------



## littlerock

I give sway props. I would have started laughing uncontrollable at the things he was saying. He made no sense.* ZERO sense *was made via Kanye.


----------



## littlerock

"You ain't been doing the education"   <----my favorite.

And when he starts talking about the french revolution and what sounds like "harriet tuPman".  And that clothing gurus own factories. Like it's some big freaking revelation. The whole this is just gold.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> We think alike! I just went to go listen to it again after that meme was posted.
> 
> He's such a mess but see how Sway was able to calm him down...I wonder if he has anyone like that anymore.



It's so good. "_Walt Disney_!".. It's like someone with tourettes.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have never watched a Kanye interview before. Never realized he is rather on the effeminate side, especially when he gets excited about something.


----------



## canismajor

Vanilla Bean said:


> First rule of Kardashian Klub: Do not turn down the money.


2nd Rule: DO NOT turn down THE MONEY.


----------



## Crystalina

littlerock said:


> I give sway props. I would have started laughing uncontrollable at the things he was saying. He made no sense.* ZERO sense *was made via Kanye.




 Can't waste a half hour of my life in that video.

I tried, I really did, but I folded at 9 minutes.

Too much crazy talk!


----------



## guccimamma

xnplo said:


> 2nd Rule: DO NOT turn down THE MONEY.



3rd rule, marry unstable.


----------



## caitlin1214

jenjen1964 said:


> Not to get off topic, but were the furs North was wearing real?  Because I think I remember somewhere here or online that it was a leopard coat she had on, aren't they illegal?



It could be leopard dyed ... some other type of fur, mink, or rabbit, or something. 


It couldn't be vintage real leopard because they're really strict about stuff like that. They're very strict about vintage anything made from endangered species these days (as well they should be): 

http://www.eversoscrumptious.com/20...-with-vintage-endangered-animal-fur-clothing/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The Internet has no chill


----------



## Jcave12

Rofl. I wouldn't wish that on anyone, but that cracked me up for real.


----------



## Lola69

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3278167
> 
> 
> The Internet has no chill




That's wrong.


----------



## canismajor

guccimamma said:


> 3rd rule, marry unstable.


...and if someone says "stop" or goes limp, taps out, the marriage for Money is over


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Everyone is clowning him


----------



## Freckles1

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3278167
> 
> 
> The Internet has no chill




I die


----------



## VickyB

Wildflower22 said:


> How could Kim condone those lyrics about Taylor? That's been bugging me.



I don't think she could care any less. Her only skills are sex and shock. She totally degraded herself via her sex tape and continues to choose to so on a daily basis.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Where is the new baby and why isn't he being paraded in front of the paparazzi yet? I think it's already been a couple of months since he was born, I wonder what Kim is waiting for until she starts using him as her latest accessory.


----------



## bag-mania

Yep, he's run off to get some consolation from Ricardo. This article refers to him as Kanye's special friend. 



> Uh oh, Kanye West cant stand he heat from his drama filled life so hes dropping everything and leaving the country, HollywoodLife.com has EXCLUSIVELY learned. After his epic SNL meltdown was released, hes high-tailing it to France to spend some quiet time with a pal.
> 
> See ya! Kanye West, 38 is outta here, as the embattled rapper needs a major time out on life right now after his curse filled Saturday night live tantrum leaked, so hes heading off to France to clear his head. The Famous singer is flying to his beloved Paris to get his life back together and HollywoodLife.com has learned EXCLUSIVELY hes leaving his family, including wife Kim Kardashian, 35, and their two young kids, behind so he can calm his head with a special friend.
> 
> Kanye has flown out to France to spend some time with an old friend. Whenever times get tough for Kanye he leans on one of his oldest and dearest friends, a source tells HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY. Kanye has been under a lot of stress, pressure and has been over-worked lately and with the tape coming out of his SNL meltdown, he felt he needed to escape from the spotlight for a bit. Good idea Ye!
> 
> He met the friend when he first began working in fashion many years ago, and he confides in him for mental and spiritual support during difficult times. He left on an open-ended ticket, as he is not sure when hell feel comfortable enough to return, our insider adds. Yikes, poor Kim and the kids!
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/02/17/kanye-west-leaves-country-snl-meltdown-audio-leaks-flies-france/


----------



## pixiejenna

PMK has Kimmykakes get a way plan already in motion lol.


----------



## Florasun

livethelake said:


>



OMG LOL


----------



## grand_duchess

VickyB said:


> I don't think she could care any less. Her only skills are sex and shock. She totally degraded herself via her sex tape and continues to choose to so on a daily basis.



I've seen the sex tape. Sex is not one of her skills.


----------



## Florasun

guccimamma said:


> 3rd rule, marry unstable.



Rule Number Four: when in doubt about rules Two or Three, refer to rule number One.


----------



## Florasun

Just saw this. Sorry if it's a repost - this thread has been difficult to keep up with the past few days.

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...st-divorce-rumors-fight-album-the-life-pablo/


----------



## White Orchid

Perhaps she's waiting for him to become cute enough to show?



Prima Ballerina said:


> Where is the new baby and why isn't he being paraded in front of the paparazzi yet? I think it's already been a couple of months since he was born, I wonder what Kim is waiting for until she starts using him as her latest accessory.


----------



## White Orchid

grand_duchess said:


> I've seen the sex tape. Sex is not one of her skills.


I've never seen the video and have no intention either, but I don't doubt you at all.  She strikes me as a "lay back and think of England" type with the occasional feigned sighs peppering proceedings as she imagines her next selfie.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Perhaps she's waiting for him to become cute enough to show?




I too wondered if there is something they don't want people to see...


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oryx816 said:


> I too wondered if there is something they don't want people to see...


I agree ! There is something up with them not having ONE photo . I had a feeling something might be wrong with him. Poor little guy. I bet he's so sweet. Those kids are in for so much with those two narcissists.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Also, why no picture of Kanye holding his son, even from a distance ? Also has his behavior gotten worse since his son was born? Maybe he is disappointed with something about his little boy? Hmmmmm


----------



## Oryx816

chloebagfreak said:


> I agree ! There is something up with them not having ONE photo . I had a feeling something might be wrong with him. Poor little guy. I bet he's so sweet. Those kids are in for so much with those two narcissists.







chloebagfreak said:


> Also, why no picture of Kanye holding his son, even from a distance ? Also has his behavior gotten worse since his son was born? Maybe he is disappointed with something about his little boy? Hmmmmm




We are of like minds.  I have been thinking all this.  You know they are such horribly superficial people that this scenario is very possible.  I hope their son is not ill or doesn't have special needs as these two are so monumentally self absorbed they couldn't possibly put him first.  

I hope we are wrong and that they are just trying to hold out for money from a gossip rag.  After all they need every cent they can get!


----------



## Sugarstained

Didn't it take a couple of months for the first picture of North to show up? They've got to wait for any trace of newborn weirdness to go away and the full-blown baby cuteness to show up before they can have a public debut.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oryx816 said:


> We are of like minds.  I have been thinking all this.  You know they are such horribly superficial people that this scenario is very possible.  I hope their son is not ill or doesn't have special needs as these two are so monumentally self absorbed they couldn't possibly put him first.
> 
> I hope we are wrong and that they are just trying to hold out for money from a gossip rag.  After all they need every cent they can get!


I know! It would explain a lot of Kanye's behavior if there was something slightly imperfect that would damage his already fragile ego.
They have really all turned out to be a bigger freak show than they ever were.

What bugs me the most is they are all over my town and local restaurants etc. Ugh!
They have turned Calabasas into a place that has more paparazzi and star gazers.
It was always a cool, casual town.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

grand_duchess said:


> I've seen the sex tape. Sex is not one of her skills.


This made me laugh but it's not surprising in the least, a few people that have seen the tape have said the same thing.


----------



## Singra

^ Does anyone remember when Kim was on Dancing with the Stars. She was completely average... no actually she was terrible... she barely put any effort in and scuttled back to the comfort of her family when she was axed. I recall the judges bemoaning her lack of chemistry and performance ability. She's may be able to strike a pose for the camera but she's not a performer.






A global album release, a quasi fashion show, the birth of a child... all happening around the same time. Not saying he hasn't brought it on himself but these are not small stresses, it's no wonder he's more crazy than usual.


----------



## YSoLovely

I don't think there's anything wrong with Saint. They're just waiting for the right moment to gain maximum exposure from his first pic. Magazine cover, season premiere, Khloé's talk show premiere, divorce announcement, etc...


----------



## paparaz

Kanye West Leaked Uncensored SNL Audio Goes Viral: Listen Here!


----------



## bag-princess

Wildflower22 said:


> How could Kim condone those lyrics about Taylor? That's been bugging me.




kim doesn't have a problem with the things he says about her - and we know she doesn't have it in her to care about anyone else! 




berrydiva said:


> Kim doesn't listen to Kanye's music.





this too!


----------



## limom

Why is Kris wearing Kim's ring?


----------



## morgan20

Kris is worried that Kanye is ruining their 'brand' what brand is that? Also isn't he the only one with a talent.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I too wondered if there is something they don't want people to see...


+1

 How long was it from when North was born until they showed a photo of her?


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> +1
> 
> How long was it from when North was born until they showed a photo of her?




Interesting .  I decided to look further into this since I am bored on a Friday night....

North was born June 15, 2013.  Her first pic was revealed on August 23, 2013.

Saint was born on December 5, 2015.  So if we are to go by the two months and a week precedent set by North, then his pic is overdue.  Maybe we will see it any day now....

Is this perhaps why Kanye is insisting more vociferously than ever that he is the greatest and so unique and special?  Overcompensating?  

I hope Saint is ok for his own sake not theirs, but something isn't right (more than usual, I mean) in Kasa Kartrashian.


----------



## Oryx816

More.....

http://blindgossip.com/?p=76507


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> More.....
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=76507


Yep, that's the other blind I saw... And this is the one which my phone wouldn't copy/paste properly into my original post where I quoted you:



> The stage is being set for a nasty divorce involving a Hollywood power couple.
> According to insiders the once glamorous socialite wife is discretely interviewing divorce attorneys on the west coast.
> One of the high-powered divorce attorneys blabbed about the bizarre interview to his mistress.
> That&#8217;s how the word got out.
> The socialite is reportedly upset that her emotionally troubled husband is now hopelessly addicted to social media. She has begged him to stay off social media, but her musician hubby is hooked.
> The socialite recently gave birth to the couple&#8217;s 2nd child who has some sort of birth defect.
> This is what sent the husband over the edge.
> The musician reportedly blames himself for his son&#8217;s deformity.
> The infant has undergone corrective surgical procedures since his birth.
> The couple is rarely seen in public with the infant. And when they do bring him out, they cover his entire body with a blanket.
> Each time they visit the plastic surgeon they fly by private jet to avoid the paparazzi at the airport.
> Who is the couple?


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Yep, that's the other blind I saw... And this is the one which my phone wouldn't copy/paste properly into my original post where I quoted you:




The sad fact is that if it is true, they are working overtime to correct it, or hide from it when they could use their fame to do good for children with birth defects, disabilities or whatever the case may be.  If this is what they are up to then they have truly reached a new and more despicable low. 

Let's see....


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with Saint. They're just waiting for the right moment to gain maximum exposure from his first pic. Magazine cover, season premiere, Khloé's talk show premiere, divorce announcement, etc...


Agree. The first one didn't appear for a while, either.


----------



## CMaylv

and more...

http://boards.4chan.org/mu/thread/62657953/the-stage-is-being-set-for-a-nasty-divorce


----------



## CMaylv

CMaylv said:


> and more...
> 
> http://boards.4chan.org/mu/thread/62657953/the-stage-is-being-set-for-a-nasty-divorce




Sorry but it seems The link will not open


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Interesting .  I decided to look further into this since I am bored on a Friday night....
> 
> North was born June 15, 2013.  Her first pic was revealed on August 23, 2013.
> 
> Saint was born on December 5, 2015.  So if we are to go by the two months and a week precedent set by North, then his pic is overdue.  Maybe we will see it any day now....
> 
> Is this perhaps why Kanye is insisting more vociferously than ever that he is the greatest and so unique and special?  Overcompensating?
> 
> I hope Saint is ok for his own sake not theirs, but something isn't right (more than usual, I mean) in Kasa Kartrashian.





Oryx816 said:


> More.....
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=76507





Lounorada said:


> Yep, that's the other blind I saw... And this is the one which my phone wouldn't copy/paste properly into my original post where I quoted you:





Oryx816 said:


> The sad fact is that if it is true, they are working overtime to correct it, or hide from it when they could use their fame to do good for children with birth defects, disabilities or whatever the case may be.  If this is what they are up to then they have truly reached a new and more despicable low.
> 
> Let's see....



I agree. I wonder what it would be they need to correct? Cleft palate maybe?  

If true, and it just might be, then it's all really sad. There might be some truth to it, as Kimbo is on the west coast and Kanye has already flown to Paris.


----------



## CeeJay

.. and it begins: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Twitter-rants-damaging-Kardashian-brand.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I predict divorce announcement by the summer.


----------



## limom

1. Nothing is wrong with Saint. He is probably an ugly infant, like most are.
2. Kris was nothing but complimentary but slightly snarky when speaking about Ye in fashion police, she implied that they were scared of going against his creative directions
3. Ye needs to get out of that closet ASAP
*can someone explain to me why she is wearing that ring???TIA*


----------



## ArtemSkrtel

They look good, a good pair. And Kardashian beautiful ***. Although, who enjoy some form.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> 1. Nothing is wrong with Saint. He is probably an ugly infant, like most are.
> 2. Kris was nothing but complimentary but slightly snarky when speaking about Ye in fashion police, she implied that they were scared of going against his creative directions
> 3. Ye needs to get out of that closet ASAP
> *can someone explain to me why she is wearing that ring???TIA*



Maybe she's the one who paid for it.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Maybe she's the one who paid for it.



 
That sounds plausible..maybe she is like a pound shop woman since:


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> Why is Kris wearing Kim's ring?




she paid for it, therefore is "her" ring


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> That sounds plausible..maybe she is like a pound shop woman since:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> she paid for it, therefore is "her" ring




That seems the consensus.
Once again, Kris wins again!


----------



## ArtemSkrtel

By the way, the new album West someone like him?
Not very, as for me


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> The sad fact is that if it is true, they are working overtime to correct it, or hide from it when they could use their fame to do good for children with birth defects, disabilities or whatever the case may be.  If this is what they are up to then they have truly reached a new and more despicable low.
> 
> Let's see....



Agreed. 
It most probably is nothing more than speculation, but I always think there is more truth than not within blind items about the K/Js especially, because they are such a despicable, soulless bunch of people...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Has anyone read this? I don't know how to copy and paste the whole article.

https://www.good.is/articles/ruby-r...2&tse_id=INF_574b39a5755a4b3b9714150a5369b015


----------



## labelwhore04

and so it begins.. setting up the public for the divorce announcement.

http://perezhilton.com/2016-02-19-kris-jenner-stressed-kanye-west-ruining-family-brand#.VsdZ8M78-el


----------



## Wildflower22

Looks like the business arrangement is coming to an end.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I've never seen the video and have no intention either, but I don't doubt you at all.  She strikes me as a "lay back and think of England" type with the occasional feigned sighs peppering proceedings as she imagines her next selfie.


She puts in effort...she's just bad and boring. 



chloebagfreak said:


> Also, why no picture of Kanye holding his son, even from a distance ? Also has his behavior gotten worse since his son was born? Maybe he is disappointed with something about his little boy? Hmmmmm


So far there's only been one picture of them with their son at the doctor and Kanye was the one holding the baby carrier. Kanye, because of his ego and arrogance, would put a son over a daughter actually. If anything, he's probably more protective since it's a boy. His behavior has been getting worse since before that kid was even conceived.




limom said:


> *can someone explain to me why she is wearing that ring???TIA*


Saw on LSA that they believe the diamond was in Alexis' engagement ring and he reused the stone.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Has anyone read this? I don't know how to copy and paste the whole article.
> 
> https://www.good.is/articles/ruby-r...2&tse_id=INF_574b39a5755a4b3b9714150a5369b015



Meh. Where was Ruby Rose other times? She can sit down.


----------



## Ladybug09

This fool is crazy and has major delusions of grandeur. 

And he tried to belittle and disrespect Sway on his own show. "you ain't on MY level" "I'm talking talking Ralph Lauren..."

Amazing how he idolizes and places himself on level with people who probably  think he's a joke and laugh at him behind his back.

He keeps chasing the acceptance of those who want absolutely NOTHING to do with him.

Also, I get paranoia in this video.


----------



## labelwhore04

Maybe Kanye really is just an arrogant a$$hole but it also could just be his illness talking. I know 3 people with Bi Polar and their manic phases are very similar to Kanye (delusions of greatness, thinking they're the best, huge ego, etc). And these people that i know are not like that at all, they're all very nice and kind people but when their illness takes over, they become a different person.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> She puts in effort...she's just bad and boring.
> 
> So far there's only been one picture of them with their son at the doctor and Kanye was the one holding the baby carrier. Kanye, because of his ego and arrogance, would put a son over a daughter actually. If anything, he's probably more protective since it's a boy. His behavior has been getting worse since before that kid was even conceived.
> 
> 
> Saw on LSA that they believe the diamond was in Alexis' engagement ring and he reused the stone.


I was watching fashion police on e and noticed that Kris was wearing a diamond on her ring finger (don't care nor believe she is with that guy) and what appears to me as being Kim's ring.

So you are saying that not only Ye recycled the diamond but that Kris managed to get that ring on top of all?????
Kris Jenner has been everywhere lately....


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I was watching fashion police on e and noticed that Kris was wearing a diamond on her ring finger (don't care nor believe she is with that guy) and what appears to me as being Kim's ring.
> 
> So you are saying that not only Ye recycled the diamond but that Kris managed to get that ring on top of all?????
> Kris Jenner has been everywhere lately....



I have to be honest, I didn't read the thread that much but they believe that Kanye recycled the diamond. Kris has been wearing that ring for awhile....saw folks commenting on it in her thread awhile ago questioning if it was Kim's ring too. Don't remember the conclusion.


----------



## redney

Somewhere, Scott, Lamar, Rob and Chyna are all breathing a sigh of relief for Kanye's meltdowns.


----------



## Hobbsy

I hope and pray there's nothing wrong with that little boy!


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I predict divorce announcement by the summer.





labelwhore04 said:


> and so it begins.. setting up the public for the divorce announcement.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2016-02-19-kris-jenner-stressed-kanye-west-ruining-family-brand#.VsdZ8M78-el






i am here for it all!!!   it is going to be EPIC!!   they think he is ranting and raving now -  lawd just wait until they lower the boom!


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> I hope and pray there's nothing wrong with that little boy!



I doubt anything is wrong with him...we are just not worthy yet to see Kanye's greatest artistic creation.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> I doubt anything is wrong with him...we are just not worthy yet to see Kanye's greatest artistic creation.



Good! I'd rather not be worthy!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I doubt anything is wrong with him...we are just not worthy yet to see Kanye's greatest artistic creation.





yea they are trying to build up interest in him - see who will pay the most first!


----------



## bag-mania

As we're wondering whether there is something wrong with Saint, Kanye tweeted a photo of North which he captioned "My Heart". Adorable, but he has two children now and maybe he should be spending his time getting to know his new baby instead of running away to Paris.


----------



## Singra

It's moments like this I wish I could fast forward time.


----------



## shiny_things

Imma go with divorce announcement before the month is out.


----------



## Queenpixie

HAHHAAHAHAHA

PMK is working overtime


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-new-album-amid-questions-mental-health.html


----------



## bag-princess

Queenpixie said:


> HAHHAAHAHAHA
> 
> PMK is working overtime
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-new-album-amid-questions-mental-health.html






oh yea - i am here for it all!!! :snack:


----------



## Lola69

Isn't it a good thing the baby is not all over the place? Or am I missing something?


----------



## bag-mania

Lola69 said:


> Isn't it a good thing the baby is not all over the place? Or am I missing something?



It's a very good thing for the baby, but it is unlike the Kardashians not to exploit an opportunity for easy publicity. Such out of character behavior is cause for speculation.


----------



## Singra

Lola69 said:


> Isn't it a good thing the baby is not all over the place? Or am I missing something?



LOL I thought so too... except when dealing with two of the biggest famewh*res on the planet... then it's a source of all endless speculation. I'm particularly fond of the impending divorce theories. 

When there is a void to be filled, it will be filled.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> It's a very good thing for the baby, but it is unlike the Kardashians not to exploit an opportunity for easy publicity. Such out of character behavior is cause for speculation.




spekulation is good for their brand, keeps people talking
wasn't reign (the baby) kept under kover for a bit until it was obvious that celeb babies weren't the high paying photo ops they used to be?
i hope saint is well and healthy


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-mania said:


> As we're wondering whether there is something wrong with Saint, Kanye tweeted a photo of North which he captioned "My Heart". Adorable, but he has two children now and maybe he should be spending his time getting to know his new baby instead of running away to Paris.


Well he never spent much time with North, so what more can we expect?


----------



## Encore Hermes

If his rants bring the K brand  publicity (add some sympathy) there might not be a divorce.....soon. 
 Sorry kimmy. 

Like Puma and Kylie got a boost.

Pic of him carrying the baby off the priv. jet too.


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> It's moments like this I wish I could fast forward time.



Yes, me too, terrible as that sounds,  lol


----------



## 4Elegance

I think they are waiting for the season finale to release the pics of Saint.


----------



## B. Jara

Such talent! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] https://www.facebook.com/Crazy247/videos/1151815331496845/


----------



## Vienna

Are we sure Kris is wearing Kim's ring?? It doesn't look the same in the picture from FP.


----------



## tweegy

Did kris get her own ring doe?


----------



## Lounorada

B. Jara said:


> Such talent! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] https://www.facebook.com/Crazy247/videos/1151815331496845/


 

 YES, Freddie!


----------



## bag-mania

Ladybug09 said:


> Well he never spent much time with North, so what more can we expect?



Well, you got me there. 

I figured he was waiting for a male heir to shower his attention on. But the only way that would happen is if it were a clone.


----------



## Jikena

B. Jara said:


> Such talent! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] https://www.facebook.com/Crazy247/videos/1151815331496845/


----------



## Lola69

bag-mania said:


> It's a very good thing for the baby, but it is unlike the Kardashians not to exploit an opportunity for easy publicity. Such out of character behavior is cause for speculation.







Singra said:


> LOL I thought so too... except when dealing with two of the biggest famewh*res on the planet... then it's a source of all endless speculation. I'm particularly fond of the impending divorce theories.
> 
> When there is a void to be filled, it will be filled.




Ahh I see.


----------



## canismajor

Prima Ballerina said:


> Where is the new baby and why isn't he being paraded in front of the paparazzi yet? I think it's already been a couple of months since he was born, I wonder what Kim is waiting for until she starts using him as her latest accessory.


Once upon a time there was a blind item... (they're allowed here yes?) ... their child is born with some type of defect/s (defect not specified).  It was said this why the kanye has been on this sort of downward spiral (mentally, logically, twitter-ly, etc), as he blames himself (for reasons unstated)   When travelling, they recently only travel private, so there is not as much exposure to public. Apparently there has been a lot of travel to see surgeons, etc, for the baby. If they might be seen in public, baby is covered up completely. 

Who knows really though... Blinds are blinds.


----------



## canismajor

shiny_things said:


> Imma go with divorce announcement before the month is out.


There's been something about someone quietly shopping for a divorce attorney... >.>


----------



## caitlin1214

xnplo said:


> Once upon a time there was a blind item... (they're allowed here yes?) ... their child is born with some type of defect/s (defect not specified).  It was said this why the kanye has been on this sort of downward spiral (mentally, logically, twitter-ly, etc), as he blames himself (for reasons unstated)   When travelling, they recently only travel private, so there is not as much exposure to public. Apparently there has been a lot of travel to see surgeons, etc, for the baby. If they might be seen in public, baby is covered up completely.
> 
> Who knows really though... Blinds are blinds.



Haha! The blind item makes it sound like they gave birth to Quasimodo, or something.


If that were true, I'm not sure what's worse: keeping him completely under wraps as if they're ashamed of him or completely exploiting whatever he has and talking to whoever will listen about how they've always so totally supported that cause, even before he was born and the fact that he has it makes it all the more personal and heartfelt to them.


----------



## caitlin1214

@KimKierkegaard  Feb 14 - Let me express myself in the manner of the Greeks. On second thought I'll use emojis.

@KimKierkegaard  Feb 9 - Love this black on black, no-makeup look. It says: as soon as man is born, he begins to die.


@KimKierkegaard  Feb 2 - Lacey underwear. Stripper pole. Mascarpone body fondue. Do not judge yourself by the result. Simply begin.

@KimKierkegaard  Jan 30 - I stuck my finger into existence, and it smelled of nothing. 
(In response to Kanye's tweet where he's denying he partakes in booty play.)



https://twitter.com/kimkierkegaard


----------



## Sasha2012

On Thursday she was seen wearing an all black outfit.

And on Friday, it looked like a replay as Kim Kardashian was again spotted in essentially the same outfit as the day before.

The 35-year-old Keeping Up with the Kardashians star opted to wear the same black leggings, transparent top and lace-up sandal-style heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-meets-BFF-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz40gBNYDJB


----------



## bag-mania

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! The blind item makes it sound like they gave birth to Quasimodo, or something.
> 
> 
> If that were true, I'm not sure what's worse: keeping him completely under wraps as if they're ashamed of him or completely exploiting whatever he has and talking to whoever will listen about how they've always so totally supported that cause, even before he was born and the fact that he has it makes it all the more personal and heartfelt to them.




If it's true I can understand them protecting the baby by not spreading photos around. Let's say he has something like a cleft lip that can be repaired but it takes time. Why put photos out that might embarrass Saint several years down the road if he sees them online? Just because his parents are celebrities doesn't mean he doesn't deserve his privacy. 

That said, we may never know the whole story.


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-mania said:


> If it's true I can understand them protecting the baby by not spreading photos around. Let's say he has something like a cleft lip that can be repaired but it takes time. Why put photos out that might embarrass Saint several years down the road if he sees them online? Just because his parents are celebrities doesn't mean he doesn't deserve his privacy.
> 
> That said, we may never know the whole story.



Good point. For the sake of argument, let's say Saint was born with a cleft lip/palate. According to this (https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002979.htm) they're surgically corrected when the child is between six to twelve weeks old.



I wish both North and Saint the best. It's not their fault their parents are both self-absorbed lunatics.


----------



## usmcwifey

I know she just had a baby (and not saying she should be stick thin) but why does her entire body look extra swollen? Like arms, legs and face.... Maybe it's my eyes ...


----------



## chloebagfreak

She really looks a mess! The same short workout pants must stink to high heaven by now!
Also, the braids are truly not attractive. A full head of flowing  locks would distract from then hideousness under the fur.
BTW it is not fur weather here. Where is PETA with all of these dead animals covering these creatures?


----------



## berrydiva

chloebagfreak said:


> She really looks a mess! The same short workout pants must stink to high heaven by now!




So you think she has one pair of workout pants?


----------



## chloebagfreak

berrydiva said:


> So you think she has one pair of workout pants?


It was a joke


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> On Thursday she was seen wearing an all black outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Friday, it looked like a replay as Kim Kardashian was again spotted in essentially the same outfit as the day before.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old Keeping Up with the Kardashians star opted to wear the same black leggings, transparent top and lace-up sandal-style heels.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-meets-BFF-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz40gBNYDJB




She looks like a character from Mad Max and the Thunderdome.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

xnplo said:


> Once upon a time there was a blind item... (they're allowed here yes?) ... their child is born with some type of defect/s (defect not specified).  It was said this why the kanye has been on this sort of downward spiral (mentally, logically, twitter-ly, etc), as he blames himself (for reasons unstated)   When travelling, they recently only travel private, so there is not as much exposure to public. Apparently there has been a lot of travel to see surgeons, etc, for the baby. If they might be seen in public, baby is covered up completely.
> 
> Who knows really though... Blinds are blinds.


Interesting, I can only imagine if the baby isn't "perfect" looking how much that would affect these two lunatics considering what they use their kids for.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I know it's not easy to lose baby weight, and I don't blame her for still being big, but why does she have to wear these ridiculous outfits that just accentuate her swellings and her unfortunate frame. She could look so much better if she let someone with common sense dress her.


----------



## chowlover2

Prima Ballerina said:


> Interesting, I can only imagine if the baby isn't "perfect" looking how much that would affect these two lunatics considering what they use their kids for.




Particularly Kanye who thinks he is the second coming. While I wish their baby nothing but good health some might call it karma the way Kanye is always spouting off about how wonderful he is. 

What I find so odd is that every man who I have known to have a child has been so happy, particularly if it is a boy. They are usually over the moon. It is all quite peculiar. I honestly expected someone to trot out a pic for Khloe's new talk show. And we haven't heard any of the girls talking about the baby, it's as if he doesn't exist.


----------



## canismajor

chowlover2 said:


> Particularly Kanye who thinks he is the second coming. While I wish their baby nothing but good health some might call it karma the way Kanye is always spouting off about how wonderful he is.
> 
> What I find so odd is that every man who I have known to have a child has been so happy, particularly if it is a boy. They are usually over the moon. It is all quite peculiar. I honestly expected someone to trot out a pic for Khloe's new talk show. And we haven't heard any of the girls talking about the baby, it's as if he doesn't exist.


Agreed. This is also coming off like other similar, repeating patterns of behavior they (and the klan) exhibit: if there is something wrong/undesirable, distract with other "news", controversy, storyline...


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Particularly Kanye who thinks he is the second coming. While I wish their baby nothing but good health some might call it karma the way Kanye is always spouting off about how wonderful he is.
> 
> What I find so odd is that every man who I have known to have a child has been so happy, particularly if it is a boy. They are usually over the moon. It is all quite peculiar. I honestly expected someone to trot out a pic for Khloe's new talk show. And we haven't heard any of the girls talking about the baby, it's as if he doesn't exist.



Yes. Even Kris does not speak about Saint.
Since the talk show tanked, it makes more sense that they are saving his viewing for a more important event.


----------



## canismajor

limom said:


> Yes. Even Kris does not speak about Saint.
> Since the talk show tanked, it makes more sense that they are saving his viewing for a more important event.


So true.  Clearly using the first child on that first talk show couldn't even save it


----------



## Jikena

Prima Ballerina said:


> I know it's not easy to lose baby weight, and I don't blame her for still being big, but why does she have to wear these ridiculous outfits that just accentuate her swellings and her unfortunate frame. She could look so much better if she let someone with common sense dress her.



Yesssss.


And is she gonna wear anything different or what ? She's been wearing the same outfits since she's been back.


----------



## Sarni

I think she is wearing the same outfit over and over again and as she did when pregnant- she essentially wore the same thing for the entire pregnancy so she won't get scrutinised as closely. She looks hideous but if she looks hideous every damn day then after a while no one is going to look and dissect her outfits and "looks".


----------



## Mininana

Maybe there aren't pictures of the baby because nobody wants to pay what they are asking for....


----------



## AEGIS

i dont really care to see their baby....ppl have babies every day


----------



## berrydiva

I love how quickly it went from why haven't we seen the baby to the baby has some sort of "defect" or "deformity".


----------



## clevercat

Mininana said:


> Maybe there aren't pictures of the baby because nobody wants to pay what they are asking for....




I think this is by far the most likely explanation.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> On Thursday she was seen wearing an all black outfit.
> 
> And on Friday, it looked like a replay as Kim Kardashian was again spotted in essentially the same outfit as the day before.
> 
> The 35-year-old Keeping Up with the Kardashians star opted to wear the same black leggings, transparent top and lace-up sandal-style heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-meets-BFF-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz40gBNYDJB







the shoes. the braids. the coat.  or that tired outfit she keeps wearing!   i don't know which one is the worst!   this is obviously going to be all she wears.............for how long???  



it ain't happening kim.    you tried it but you can't pull it off - the effortless fashion that other women have who can throw on something(s) and make it look so chick!


----------



## bag-princess

clevercat said:


> I think this is by far the most likely explanation.





so would i.  just like kourt - yea she tried it,too.  she finally had to bring out her son after there obviously were no offers and none were forthcoming!


----------



## Lounorada

All I can do is laugh at this mess... 














Zimbio

Tweedledum & Tweedledee


----------



## Encore Hermes

surprised if Kanye didn't expect big $ and a cover for pics of his son.


----------



## gillianna

Imagine what would happen if her coat fell off and one would have to see what her backside looked like.  But I should think her coat is attached to her clothing in some way so this unfortunate thing would not happen.   johnathan is her true love, he is the only man who has stuck by her and worships the ground she walks on.  They really belong together.  What the hell is Johnathan wearing.  It is like Kanye's rejects mixed together in vomit colors.


----------



## Encore Hermes

This was in People, no idea what it is about




People


----------



## Leelee786

gillianna said:


> Imagine what would happen if her coat fell off and one would have to see what her backside looked like.  But I should think her coat is attached to her clothing in some way so this unfortunate thing would not happen.   johnathan is her true love, he is the only man who has stuck by her and worships the ground she walks on.  They really belong together.  What the hell is Johnathan wearing.  It is like Kanye's rejects mixed together in vomit colors.




If her a$$ looks that bad why doesnt she fix it? With all the money and plastic surgeons they have Im sure whatever it takes to fix it wouldnt be an issue. How bad is it back there lol


----------



## lookupdown

Encore Hermes said:


> This was in People, no idea what it is about
> img2-2.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/news/160307/kanye-west-435.jpg
> People


He doesn't embrace Kim with that much warmth.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> This was in People, no idea what it is about
> img2-2.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/news/160307/kanye-west-435.jpg
> People


 
Like the pic above, I saw these pics on Zimbio of him arriving back in LA, where he apparently was swarmed by 'fans' signing autographs and whatever. 
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/Dhati_BOrmc/Kanye+West+Greeted+Fans+LAX+Airport


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Encore Hermes said:


> This was in People, no idea what it is about
> img2-2.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/news/160307/kanye-west-435.jpg
> People



he stopped two paparazzo's from fighting and hugged one of them. The video is on TMZ.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lounorada said:


> All I can do is laugh at this mess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio
> 
> Tweedledum & Tweedledee




She literally has a tape up going on in her hair if you block the braids, I loathe those braids on her and every single makeup guru on IG copying them. She looks like R.Kelly circa 2003


----------



## morgan20

We will see the pictures of Saint soon....don't worry Kim and her minions read this thread!


----------



## clevercat

I already said it in the Kim Kardashian (lack of) Style thread, but it's worth repeating here...those sunglasses are ugly, ugly, ugly.


----------



## aleksandras

clevercat said:


> I already said it in the Kim Kardashian (lack of) Style thread, but it's worth repeating here...those sunglasses are ugly, ugly, ugly.



They really are the ugliest thing. She looks like she's on her way skiing with those things.


----------



## tweegy

Where's her engagement ring?? Pawned? Returned? Repossessed? [emoji12]


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Where's her engagement ring?? Pawned? Returned? Repossessed? [emoji12]




Maybe her fingers are too swollen to wear it comfortably.


----------



## berrydiva

Y'all are extra. Kim looks fine, she just had her second baby. Some folks out here looking worse than her without giving birth to their first. Those people should be holding their tongue.

Her outfit choices are another story.


----------



## tweegy

She is wearing her wedding ring tho &#129300;


----------



## Mininana

I'm also thinking the birth defect rumour is a desperate attempt to fish for someone to actually pay to publish the pics!


----------



## Lookin@bags

Mininana said:


> I'm also thinking the birth defect rumour is a desperate attempt to fish for someone to actually pay to publish the pics!




Maybe they had planned to do pics but Kanye has been acting so crazy and getting negative press they had to hold off.

Although I doubt anyone wants to pay for them


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Y'all are extra. Kim looks fine, she just had her second baby. Some folks out here looking worse than her without giving birth to their first. Those people should be holding their tongue.
> 
> Her outfit choices are another story.


 
Agreed. Her body looks just fine (minus her uncomfortably pinched face and artificial, rather deformed looking behind), it's the _unbelievably_ horrendous clothes she keeps dressing herself in that make her look a damn mess. 
I would actually bet that if she had two kids, but was still dressing the way she did before she got with Kanye, she would look great. At least she wore stuff that suited her then.

Whether it's Kanye or another stylist or both telling her to wear these stupid outfits (that do NOT flatter her figure) then Kim obviously has no one around her that like her enough to say what she's wearing is ridiculous and ugly.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Agreed. Her body looks just fine (minus her uncomfortably pinched face and artificial, rather deformed looking behind), it's the _unbelievably_ horrendous clothes she keeps dressing herself in that make her look a damn mess.
> I would actually bet that if she had two kids, but was still dressing the way she did before she got with Kanye, she would look great. At least she wore stuff that suited her then.
> 
> Whether it's Kanye or another stylist or both telling her to wear these stupid outfits (that do NOT flatter her figure) then Kim obviously has no one around her that like her enough to say what she's wearing is ridiculous and ugly.




This. I have no issue with her weight... Just her attire...


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Agreed. Her body looks just fine (minus her uncomfortably pinched face and artificial, rather deformed looking behind), it's the _unbelievably_ horrendous clothes she keeps dressing herself in that make her look a damn mess.
> I would actually bet that if she had two kids, but was still dressing the way she did before she got with Kanye, she would look great. At least she wore stuff that suited her then.
> 
> Whether it's Kanye or another stylist or both telling her to wear these stupid outfits (that do NOT flatter her figure) then Kim obviously has no one around her that like her enough to say what she's wearing is ridiculous and ugly.




yup
maybe those huge glasses make her see things differently? reaching here i know [emoji75] but they remind me of those visors people wear to play hyper reality games


----------



## Pam_I_am

B. Jara said:


> Such talent! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] https://www.facebook.com/Crazy247/videos/1151815331496845/




OMG! How dare he butcher a classic!?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Agreed. Her body looks just fine (minus her uncomfortably pinched face and artificial, rather deformed looking behind), it's the _unbelievably_ horrendous clothes she keeps dressing herself in that make her look a damn mess.
> I would actually bet that if she had two kids, but was still dressing the way she did before she got with Kanye, she would look great. At least she wore stuff that suited her then.
> 
> Whether it's Kanye or another stylist or both telling her to wear these stupid outfits (that do NOT flatter her figure) then Kim obviously has no one around her that like her enough to say what she's wearing is ridiculous and ugly.


Totally agree she's not dressing for her body shape but she hasn't for quite some time now.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Totally agree she's not dressing for her body shape but she hasn't for quite some time now.


Yep. Her outfits gradually got worse and worse.

I actually expect that when Kim and Kanye 'separate', that she does go back to dressing like she used to and they will claim Kanye controlled her and everything she wore _blah blah blah_... it will all be part of the attempted plan to through him under the bus as the evil visionary and Kim/the Kardashians to be innocent, impressionable angels.
While I will be here excessively rolling my eyes :greengrin:


----------



## redney

aleksandras said:


> They really are the ugliest thing. She looks like she's on her way skiing with those things.



They look like oversized sunglasses old people wear over their regular glasses.
http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server3...g_1024x1024__43947.1401828897.380.500.jpg?c=2


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm done


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> All I can do is laugh at this mess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio
> 
> Tweedledum & Tweedledee



She looks ghastly from the front yet she's showing it off. i can't even begin to guess how blindingly bad the rear view must be.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Totally agree she's not dressing for her body shape but she hasn't for quite some time now.



so true but what could she wear that would be flattering?


----------



## Oryx816

It's like Sacajawea dressed up as Morticia Addams on the way to an upscale gym for dominatrices.  Atrocious.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> so true but what could she wear that would be flattering?




For that colossal rear only an airplane hangar.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> On Thursday she was seen wearing an all black outfit.
> 
> And on Friday, it looked like a replay as Kim Kardashian was again spotted in essentially the same outfit as the day before.
> 
> The 35-year-old Keeping Up with the Kardashians star opted to wear the same black leggings, transparent top and lace-up sandal-style heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-meets-BFF-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz40gBNYDJB



Wow!







lookupdown said:


> He doesn't embrace Kim with that much warmth.




lol






KrissieNO.5 said:


> She literally has a tape up going on in her hair if you block the braids, I loathe those braids on her and every single makeup guru on IG copying them. She looks like R.Kelly circa 2003


Haha, she does!








berrydiva said:


> Totally agree she's not dressing for her body shape but she hasn't for quite some time now.


True!


----------



## limom

She had a baby recently and she does not look that bad, IMO.
I just saw Kathy perry with the same exact braids.
Kimmy can say she did it first


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Is there a more annoying human being on the planet than Jonathan, I don't know why but he makes my skin crawl every time I see a pic of him. What does he do, does he have a job, or is his only purpose in life to kiss Kim's a**?


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> so true but what could she wear that would be flattering?



The same stuff people wear who are similar shaped?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Prima Ballerina said:


> Is there a more annoying human being on the planet than Jonathan, I don't know why but he makes my skin crawl every time I see a pic of him. What does he do, does he have a job, or is his only purpose in life to kiss Kim's a**?



The latter.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Oryx816 said:


> It's like Sacajawea dressed up as Morticia Addams on the way to an upscale gym for dominatrices.  Atrocious.



This is the funniest thing I've read in a while and completely accurate! 



Prima Ballerina said:


> Is there a more annoying human being on the planet than Jonathan, I don't know why but he makes my skin crawl every time I see a pic of him. What does he do, does he have a job, or is his only purpose in life to kiss Kim's a**?



I thought he was (is) a publicist.


----------



## Sasha2012

Slamming Taylor Swift, begging the Facebook CEO for money and projecting delusions of grandeur, it's been the week that Kanye West has consistently stunned fans with bizarre outbursts.

But the 38-year-old rapper played peacemaker on Friday night when he appeared to break up a fight at the Los Angeles airport.

He was mobbed by fans when he touched down at the busy terminal as two snappers got into a heated altercation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iously-scuffling-paparazzi.html#ixzz40mNtnmN2


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ima let you finish, but what is Kanye wearing?


----------



## Florasun

CobaltBlu said:


> Ima let you finish, but what is Kanye wearing?



He looks like he is wearing one of those black velvet paintings that used to be sold by the side of the road.


----------



## Oryx816

CobaltBlu said:


> Ima let you finish, but what is Kanye wearing?




Lol!  I was just reviewing the pics and taking mental inventory of this apocalyptic mess....

Ferocious Tiger--check

Fierce, sharp taloned bird-- check

Glittery gold ribbing on satin jacket--check

Bamboo-- check

Weird onion headed creature on pants-- check

Fashion sense and sanity-- zero

I wouldn't wear this as house clothes as I wouldn't even want my pug and family members to see me in this getup, let alone strangers.  This outfit alone is a sign of mental instability.


----------



## redney

Looks nothing like Rwandan refugees or whatever the eff his design inspiration was.


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> Looks nothing like Rwandan refugees or whatever the eff his design inspiration was.




Yeah, it's funny, how he rants about equality and how he is for the people but yet he makes clothes that are not only unappealing to the majority of people but financially inaccessible as well.


----------



## Singra

Oryx816 said:


> Yeah, it's funny, how he rants about equality and how he is for the people but yet he makes clothes that are not only up appealing to the majority of people *but financially inaccessible as well.*



^ Yup he has the same affliction as Goopy Gwyneth... and most other fashion houses I suppose... it's just more aggravating when a movie star or musician with the audience they have access to does it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lounorada said:


> Yep. Her outfits gradually got worse and worse.
> 
> I actually expect that when Kim and Kanye 'separate', that she does go back to dressing like she used to and they will claim Kanye controlled her and everything she wore _blah blah blah_... it will all be part of the attempted plan to through him under the bus as the evil visionary and Kim/the Kardashians to be innocent, impressionable angels.
> While I will be here excessively rolling my eyes :greengrin:


I also believe she'll go back to her old look when they split. But they've made it no secret that yeaz is large and in charge of her wardrobe choices. Heck they even devoted a eppy to him cleaning out her closet on kuwk.


tweegy said:


> View attachment 3280119
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm done


Please we all know Kimbo doesn't wear underware. She's permanently trapped in a pair of Spanx since the early 2000's.


Sasha2012 said:


> Slamming Taylor Swift, begging the Facebook CEO for money and projecting delusions of grandeur, it's been the week that Kanye West has consistently stunned fans with bizarre outbursts.
> 
> But the 38-year-old rapper played peacemaker on Friday night when he appeared to break up a fight at the Los Angeles airport.
> 
> He was mobbed by fans when he touched down at the busy terminal as two snappers got into a heated altercation.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iously-scuffling-paparazzi.html#ixzz40mNtnmN2


This is the outfit of a fashion genius?!? Lmao anyone who looks to him for inspiration in fashion deserves to be ridiculed and forced too have their eyes checked.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

KrissieNO.5 said:


> She literally has a tape up going on in her hair if you block the braids, I loathe those braids on her and every single makeup guru on IG copying them. She looks like R.Kelly circa 2003



I hate them too, she's had them for the longest time.


----------



## bag-mania

There is something very staged and phony about this story of Kanye breaking up a fight between two paparazzi that just happened to break out the moment he is walking out and is surrounded by several other photographers. Since when has Kanye gone out of his way to help anyone, particularly paps? Maybe this is his publicist's idea to distract people from recent events by staging a positive story where Kanye could play the "hero". I'm not buying it, not with how this family uses the media.

His clothes look like an airbrushed Chevy van from the 70s.


----------



## Oryx816

bag-mania said:


> There is something very staged and phony about this story of Kanye breaking up a fight between two paparazzi that just happened to break out the moment he is walking out and is surrounded by several other photographers. Since when has Kanye gone out of his way to help anyone, particularly paps? Maybe this is his publicist's idea to distract people from recent events by staging a positive story where Kanye could play the "hero". I'm not buying it, not with how this family uses the media.
> 
> His clothes look like an airbrushed Chevy van from the 70s.




Very suspect indeed.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> There is something very staged and phony about this story of Kanye breaking up a fight between two paparazzi that just happened to break out the moment he is walking out and is surrounded by several other photographers. Since when has Kanye gone out of his way to help anyone, particularly paps? Maybe this is his publicist's idea to distract people from recent events by staging a positive story where Kanye could play the "hero". I'm not buying it, not with how this family uses the media.
> 
> *His clothes look like an airbrushed Chevy van from the 70s*.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> There is something very staged and phony about this story of Kanye breaking up a fight between two paparazzi that just happened to break out the moment he is walking out and is surrounded by several other photographers. Since when has Kanye gone out of his way to help anyone, particularly paps? Maybe this is his publicist's idea to distract people from recent events by staging a positive story where Kanye could play the "hero". I'm not buying it, not with how this family uses the media.
> 
> His clothes look like an airbrushed Chevy van from the 70s.




I agree with you.


----------



## Vienna

What is the deal with Jonathan? Is he paid to be her "best friend?" Also, I know he's a devote New Yorker so how often do they actually see each other?


----------



## pinkfeet

limom said:


> She had a baby recently and she does not look that bad, IMO.
> I just saw Kathy perry with the same exact braids.
> Kimmy can say she did it first



I think Laura Ingalls actually did it first.


----------



## Ladybug09

Florasun said:


> He looks like he is wearing one of those black velvet paintings that used to be sold by the side of the road.



Hahah, my Uncle used to have these.


----------



## LemonDrop

Ok I looked and looked. Whose shoe is Kanye holding? Nobody in any of those pics is missing a shoe? Is it part of his outfit? Just carry an extra shoe with you?


----------



## dangerouscurves

LemonDrop said:


> Ok I looked and looked. Whose shoe is Kanye holding? Nobody in any of those pics is missing a shoe? Is it part of his outfit? Just carry an extra shoe with you?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Good eye.


----------



## Lounorada

LemonDrop said:


> Ok I looked and looked. Whose shoe is Kanye holding? Nobody in any of those pics is missing a shoe? Is it part of his outfit? Just carry an extra shoe with you?


I think it was belonged to a fan, Kanye was asked to autograph it.


----------



## duna

oryx816 said:


> lol!  I was just reviewing the pics and taking mental inventory of this apocalyptic mess....
> 
> Ferocious tiger--check
> 
> fierce, sharp taloned bird-- check
> 
> glittery gold ribbing on satin jacket--check
> 
> bamboo-- check
> 
> weird onion headed creature on pants-- check
> 
> fashion sense and sanity-- zero
> 
> i wouldn't wear this as house clothes as i wouldn't even want my pug and family members to see me in this getup, let alone strangers.  *this outfit alone is a sign of mental instability.*




this!!


----------



## LemonDrop

duna said:


> [/b]
> 
> this!!



And extra shoe.  don't forget the extra shoe.


----------



## gillianna

How come Kanye as a great fashion designer with vision nobody else can see is not wearing his designs every day?  One would think to market such greatness by the Paps pictures that follow him it would be free press.  But even he will not be seen to the ripped goodwill rejects from the dumpster look.


----------



## shazzy99

Let the games begin!

Passed the magazine stand this morning and there was a gossip mag with a pic of Kim clutching North and the cover title is....MARRIED TO A MONSTER


----------



## dangerouscurves

shazzy99 said:


> Let the games begin!
> 
> Passed the magazine stand this morning and there was a gossip mag with a pic of Kim clutching North and the cover title is....MARRIED TO A MONSTER




PMK is wasting no time. But Kanye had it coming. I love circus when it doesn't involve animals.


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## bag-princess

Singra said:


> ^ *Yup he has the same affliction as Goopy Gwyneth.*.. and most other fashion houses I suppose... it's just more aggravating when a movie star or musician with the audience they have access to does it.





   she takes it to another level with her "goopiness"!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Pics via Zimbio

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West take their daughter North out for lunch in Bel-Air, California on February 21, 2016. Afterwards, the pair met up with John Legend and Chrissy Teigen to do some shopping at Bel Bambini in Beverly Hills.


----------



## michie

WTF is North wearing? It looks like a negligee.


----------



## Vienna

Kim is wearing the same exact outfit again?!?!


----------



## Oryx816

michie said:


> WTF is North wearing? It looks like a negligee.




 and he looks like he taking a part time job painting someone's house.  Kim is just a blazing mess with those coats!


----------



## michie

^I was hoping when they announced that Kim was carrying a boy that North would have a chance to stop dressing like a big brother. I see she's halfway there...


----------



## jun3machina

Those pics look staged, full on damage control. Tie your kids shoe!! Kanye looks miserable and/or medicated...Kim looks like she's there on mamas orders...gross


----------



## Oryx816

Tie your daughter's shoelace!  
I swear I feel like sending that child a pink backpack with glitter and unicorns and ponies all over it.  Something other than these tragic, trying hard to be a fashionista outfits.  There are lots of beautiful clothes for children that are upscale, I don't know why she is so often terribly dressed.  I guess if it isn't free Kim and Kanye don't want to spend the money.....I don't know.  I think kids need to have fun and she doesn't look like she has much.  

Where is Saint on this sunny California day?  Locked away like Quasimodo?


----------



## Lodpah

Why does she always seem so disconnected to her daughter. I just don't see "material" love there.


----------



## pukasonqo

i used to wear doc martens and they took a bit to break in, north and pen are going to have trouble later on, i would never have considered docs as toddler friendly footgear but then, i am not yeezy master designer and kreative genius...


----------



## stylemepretty

Staged pics for sure. Probably on PMK's orders. Kim is walking so far behind Kanye, who couldn't look more miserable. Poor North, paraded around as usual.


----------



## Crystalina

Why is Kim always wearing s damn coat draped over her shoulders like a cape.

It's weird!


----------



## chowlover2

Crystalina said:


> Why is Kim always wearing s damn coat draped over her shoulders like a cape.
> 
> It's weird!




To cover up that monstrosity she calls a backside![emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## shazzy99

Enough with the tights already!  Being the so called fashionable couple they are, you'd think they had some alternative to this Lycra mess she keeps wearing. There was a time I used to enjoy seeing what she was going to wear. Kanye's ruined that. [emoji35]


----------



## Singra

pukasonqo said:


> *i used to wear doc martens and they took a bit to break in,* north and pen are going to have trouble later on, i would never have considered docs as toddler friendly footgear but then, i am not yeezy master designer and kreative genius...



I had a pair of docs that lasted me years but they took forever to break in properly... by the time that child has broken them in they'll probably have outgrown them.

It's one thing buying them for a child but who is selling child sized docs?


----------



## myown

michie said:


> ^I was hoping when they announced that Kim was carrying a boy that North would have a chance to stop dressing like a big brother. I see she's halfway there...



I never felt like they dressed her like a boy...

I don´t want to roll out the gender discussion, but a girl doesn´t need to dress in all pink and sparkle


----------



## limom

myown said:


> I never felt like they dressed her like a boy...
> 
> I don´t want to roll out the gender discussion, but a girl doesn´t need to dress in all pink and sparkle



True, however that poor child could wear other colors rather than all those dull colors.
She looks like a piece of toast.
And while, being gender neutral is great, I doubt that the west even care.
It is all about west vision and his love for ugly colors.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> I never felt like they dressed her like a boy...
> 
> I don´t want to roll out the gender discussion, but a girl doesn´t need to dress in all pink and sparkle



I think this pic is the one many refer to, at least in my opinion


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West And Daughter North Fall Asleep In The Middle Of A Shop*


                                                       2 hours ago


Being the self-proclaimed  greatest living rockstar on the planet can be tiring work, which Kim  Kardashian has proven by sharing a photo of her husband, Kanye West, and  their two-year-old daughter North passed out in the middle of a shop.


*Something tells us that this is the kind of behaviour that only A-listers can get away with in swanky stores  (wrong!  men who are not A-listers do it,too! duh!!)*



The mother-of-two revealed that  the family were out baby shopping with their best mates John Legend and  Chrissy Teigen, who are expecting their first child later this year, and  it all got a little bit too much for her hubby and daughter.
Posting  the image on Instagram, Kim captioned the adorable snap with: So today  we went baby shopping with @johnlegend & @chrissyteigen Kanye &  North were a little too quiet. 



#TheRealLifeOfPablo indeed


Although at least Kanye made sure that little Nori wouldnt fall off this bed before he nodded off, eh?
"We found them passed out in the middle of the store #TheRealLifeOfPablo.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AECornell

I think North's outfit is cute, minus the choker. I'm digging the little 90s grunge outfit!


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think this pic is the one many refer to, at least in my opinion



well that´s open to dispute...


anyways look at how Kims style has changed!


----------



## michie

myown said:


> I never felt like they dressed her like a boy...
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t want to roll out the gender discussion, but a girl doesn´t need to dress in all pink and sparkle




I'm not even talking about the colors. The boots, for one, along with all the other clothing and shoe choices they make for her are kinda masculine, IMO. It's very interesting to me that Kanye dresses Kim like a hooker and his daughter like a son. Weird AF.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Here is Saint West (grabbed from People's Twitter account)


----------



## mrsinsyder

LOL this foolishness


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Stop the presses! 

Presenting Saint West! 






*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> LOL this foolishness
> 
> View attachment 3281783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281785



Omg, that jacket is awful and tasteless and tacky and trashy and and and....! 

Is it a Yeezy kreation?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Stop the presses!
> 
> Presenting Saint West!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What timing


----------



## sabrunka

Aww baby! I think he looks a lot like Kim. I know his eyes are closed but I see other features which look very Kim like.


----------



## Mininana

He is SO cute. So I guess nobody wanted to pay for his pics after all.


----------



## lallybelle

Awww...Baby! He's adorable.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Like clockwork after Kris gets booed


----------



## clydekiwi

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Stop the presses!
> 
> Presenting Saint West!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




He is pretty!!! They do make good looking babys  thats the only thing these two can do


----------



## redney

Right on cue. This family of fame whores is so predictable.


----------



## AECornell

He is SO cute!!


----------



## bag-mania

Supposedly they chose this day to release the photo because it is Robert Kardashian's birthday. Take that with a big 'ol grain of salt. 

"Today is my dad's birthday. I know there's nothing more in the world he  would have wanted than to meet his grandchildren. So I wanted to share  this pic of Saint with you all".


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Also cuz it's Monday and a good press day. I hate that this is the main story on Daily Mail's site.


----------



## stylemepretty

He's cute. But I wonder if that pic was subjected to photoshop. Knowing the K's it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Stop the presses!
> 
> Presenting Saint West!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



He's so cute. 

The force is strong with Kanye's genes.


----------



## berrydiva

Mininana said:


> He is SO cute. So I guess nobody wanted to pay for his pics after all.



Who is actually paying for pics of babies anymore? And who's waiting for a mag to be published to purchase it when these fools will eventually put it on IG? Only folks I really see with the exclusive mag pics are those adopting. 

It's all about doing it for the gram now not lame mags.


----------



## ebonyone

What a gorgeous little boy.


----------



## bag-princess

awwww..... what a little angel he is!!! 



and the lies they tell!!!


----------



## bag-mania

stylemepretty said:


> He's cute. But I wonder if that pic was subjected to photoshop. Knowing the K's it wouldn't surprise me.



You know that family probably has a team of Photoshop artists on retainer, just like their plastic surgeons. 

Cute baby, whether it is an untouched photo or has had a little "help".


----------



## Queenpixie

he looks like north!!!

why would you photoshop/filter a baby photo... i mean the skin texture seems blurry


and boy kim knows good timing... waiting for bad PR (ffingerinthebootyass/Kunye is broke) so she would throw the pic in the middle of it


----------



## lovely

The baby is cute.

The jacket with her face all over it isn't. #narcissist


----------



## coconutsboston

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think this pic is the one many refer to, at least in my opinion


I thought this was the new baby. I had to read the commentary to catch up.


----------



## coconutsboston

mrsinsyder said:


> LOL this foolishness
> 
> View attachment 3281783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281785


Hmm. Is this a photo montage of her nose surgery progression?


----------



## chloebagfreak

The baby is so precious ! I'm glad he's healthy  he looks so peaceful.


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3281780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Saint West (grabbed from People's Twitter account)




Cute Baby.


----------



## Queenpixie

Question.

Is Saint West picture on Instagram went above Kendalls (most liked) photo?


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Right on cue. This family of fame whores is so predictable.



This x1000000


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Stop the presses!
> 
> Presenting Saint West!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cute baby, he looks like Kanye & North.
The picture looks quite airbrushed though. Why anyone needs to airbrush a picture of a baby I do not understand, but this is the K's after all...


----------



## White Orchid

Soooo predictable.


----------



## Singra

Damn that baby is cute! Say what you like about Kimye they do produce adorable children.


----------



## White Orchid

Eh I don't know.  The baby is sweet but I've seen way cuter tbh.  Whatevs.

Btw I just checked her Instagram.  Over 60 million followers and only 1 million likes for the final reveal lol?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Cute baby, he looks like Kanye & North.
> The picture looks quite airbrushed though. Why anyone needs to airbrush a picture of a baby I do not understand, but this is the K's after all...



Filter maybe?


----------



## Queenpixie

White Orchid said:


> Eh I don't know.  The baby is sweet but I've seen way cuter tbh.  Whatevs.
> 
> Btw I just checked her Instagram.  Over 60 million followers and only 1 million likes for the final reveal lol?



still think it will reach most liked picture on instagram


----------



## LemonDrop

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Like clockwork after Kris gets booed



Very observant of you. So obvious now that you said it.


----------



## jenjen1964

Can someone please take those shoes away from her??? Pretty please!!!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Filter maybe?



I'd say both. A filter and some of that softening feature which makes everything look unnaturally smooth. Whatever was used in Saints pic, it's made him look almost like a doll.
The same tricks all the sisters in this family use in their selfies.
It's just extremely sad that they use it on pics of the kids.


----------



## White Orchid

A lot of mums do it on Instagram - I have no idea why as babies' skin is so perfect, why the need???


----------



## pukasonqo

cute little guy! 
and that jacket...kimbo is working overtime to make fetch happen! wonder if that was her delivery present from yeezy


----------



## labelwhore04

Its funny how they released a pic of him right after rumours started to surface about Saint having a birth defect.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> WTF is North wearing? It looks like a negligee.



My thoughts exactly. 
The whole outfit is inappropriate for a 2yr old, IMO.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> A lot of mums do it on Instagram - I have no idea why as babies' skin is so perfect, why the need???



Exactly! It baffles me.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Its funny how they released a pic of him right after rumours started to surface about Saint having a birth defect.


Yep, predictable they are. God forbid people would be saying anything they don't like to hear about them.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Cute baby. And his professional life begins........

Imo kinda odd that she introduces the baby to her father like he follows her on social media. 

Wording creeped me a bit,

I don't know if she ps the baby pic but is she did, it kinda looks like reggies baby.


----------



## bag-mania

White Orchid said:


> Eh I don't know.  The baby is sweet but I've seen way cuter tbh.  Whatevs.
> 
> Btw I just checked her Instagram. * Over 60 million followers and only 1 million likes for the final reveal lol?*



You know how it goes. The second child never gets the attention of the firstborn.


----------



## Hobbsy

jun3machina said:


> Those pics look staged, full on damage control. Tie your kids shoe!! Kanye looks miserable and/or medicated...Kim looks like she's there on mamas orders...gross



Agree, what a miserable looking group of people!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aw Saint is so precious. Their kids are adorable.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I'd say both. A filter and some of that softening feature which makes everything look unnaturally smooth. Whatever was used in Saints pic, it's made him look almost like a doll.
> The same tricks all the sisters in this family use in their selfies.
> It's just extremely sad that they use it on pics of the kids.


I think people just get into such a habit of using a filter that they really apply them by default at this point. I'm in awe when I watch someone post something to IG and the amount of time it takes them to "perfect" the picture.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Its funny how they released a pic of him right after rumours started to surface about Saint having a birth defect.



That's what I was thinking. I don't feel it has anything to do with Kris and more to do with stories being reported that he may have a birth defect. I'm sure the gossip blogs got that from places like here and other forums where folks take one person's comment and run with it like it's fact.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *I think people just get into such a habit of using a filter that they really apply them by default at this point.* I'm in awe when I watch someone post something to IG and the amount of time it takes them to "perfect" the picture.


 
So true. 
I'm not against filters, I use them on instagram pics sometimes, but for the majority of time, pictures looks better in their original form.
Filters are innocent enough though, it's the full on photoshopping/airbrushing of pics that I have a dislike for.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> That's what I was thinking. *I don't feel it has anything to do with Kris and more to do with stories being reported that he may have a birth defect.* I'm sure the gossip blogs got that from places like here and other forums where folks take one person's comment and run with it like it's fact.


 
Agreed. 
I never even thought that was the reason they hadn't released a picture of the baby. Then I read a blind item suggesting it, I still didn't pay much attention until I saw people on another forum and in the comments section of a media outlet discussing it. It wasn't until then that it made me think 'you'd never know...'.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye looks so unhappy, so lifeless... 










DailyMail


----------



## Sasha2012

Lounorada said:


> Kanye looks so unhappy, so lifeless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



He had just woke up from a nap and you can tell. Kim posted a pic of him and North passed out in the store.


----------



## Laila619

Saint is cute.

I still can't get over those kids' names though. North and Saint?? Dumb.


----------



## Ladybug09

He looks tired to me.



Lounorada said:


> Kanye looks so unhappy, so lifeless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail


----------



## Singra

This is just my opinion but... 

There's a filter on that photo for sure but I'm not sure the skin has been retouched. 

The photo is too small to know and there are many variables to consider but I'm not convinced the skin has been smoothed in IG or photoshop or softening feature. The skin still has a graininess and particular texture that are the first to go when you start erasing blemishes and flaws... particularly when using a softening feature.  

Sometimes a baby's skin is really smooth and depending on the camera/lightning conditions/filter it's possible that take a photo like that without photoshop.


----------



## gillianna

Kanye only looks happy when he is hugging his male friends.


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> Kanye looks so unhappy, so lifeless...



There has been some speculation online that he may have been off his meds and that's why he's been so erratic over the past few weeks. Those rumors were triggered by a line in one of his new songs that mentions being off the antidepressant, Lexapro. If true, that would explain his highs and lows.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Babies get baby acne and rashes from pacifiers, drool etc. I'm sure many parents photoshop that out if there's an option.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> There has been some speculation online that he may have been off his meds and that's why he's been so erratic over the past few weeks. Those rumors were triggered by a line in one of his new songs that mentions being off the antidepressant, Lexapro. If true, that would explain his highs and lows.



He doesn't say he's off it on the song...he kinda suggest he's on it actually. Lol. 

But it's also a lyric in a song and I don't know if Kanye had ghostwriters on this album but if you listen to some of the songs Pusha T wrote for him, you'd swear he was on drugs.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Kanye looks so unhappy, so lifeless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



Well fuk cause it's my normal face when I have to go to the store. 

I find it weird how people on here (probably on other celeb forums but this is the only place where I see celeb pics so) comment things like "he is lifeless"/"she has dead eyes" etc, like celebrities are supposed to be smiling all the time or something


----------



## Swanky

*Little princess North West gets her hair done by Kardashian stylist while dressed as Frozen's Elsa *


North West looked like a princess as she got her tresses done by celebrity hair stylist Jen Atkin on Sunday.
In  an Instagram photo shared by Atkin, the toddler is photographed  watching the animated film Frozen while dressed as its main character,  Elsa.
She  pulled the two-year-old's hair into a high bun as seen in the snap,  which she captioned: 'Final touches on "Elsa" while she studies her part  in Frozen #North #ILoveThisLittleBunny #MyEasiestClient.'






 


Princess: North West gets her locks done by celebrity hair stylist Jen Atkin, as seen on Instagram Sunday

In  the picture, the daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West has her back  turned away from the camera as she gets her locks styled into a high  bun by Atkin.
The  toddler, who is watching Frozen on a laptop, looked sweet in her Elsa  costume - a pale blue dress with a snow flake patterned lace overlay.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...list-dressed-Frozen-s-Elsa.html#ixzz40wM7rWnahttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## Lounorada

Singra said:


> This is just my opinion but...
> 
> There's a filter on that photo for sure but I'm not sure the skin has been retouched.
> 
> The photo is too small to know and there are many variables to consider but I'm not convinced the skin has been smoothed in IG or photoshop or softening feature. The skin still has a graininess and particular texture that are the first to go when you start erasing blemishes and flaws... particularly when using a softening feature.
> 
> Sometimes a baby's skin is really smooth and depending on the camera/lightning conditions/filter it's possible that take a photo like that without photoshop.




There are filters with a built in airbrushing effect. That's what I was talking about.
This family use that effect all the time in there photos.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> He had just woke up from a nap and you can tell. Kim posted a pic of him and North passed out in the store.


 
I saw that 'story' and it doesn't change what I think/said.
I don't believe anything this family portrays as 'what happened'... he could have easily just closed his eyes pretending to be asleep to make a cute picture.


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> Eh I don't know.  The baby is sweet but I've seen way cuter tbh.  Whatevs.
> 
> Btw I just checked her Instagram.  Over 60 million followers and only 1 million likes for the final reveal lol?



All those millions of followers (fake accounts?) who were bought aren't pushing the like button.


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Well fuk cause it's my normal face when I have to go to the store.
> 
> I find it weird how people on here (probably on other celeb forums but this is the only place where I see celeb pics so) comment things like "he is lifeless"/"she has dead eyes" etc, like celebrities are supposed to be smiling all the time or something


 
I never said celebs should be walking around smiling 24/7 and I have never seen anyone on here say that. I was talking about Kanye and only Kanye. 
Actually, the only few times I have ever mentioned anyone in the past as having 'dead eyes', are the members of the Kardashian/Jenner family, but I guess dead eyes are a given when they sell their souls for fame.

There has been speculation about Kanyes mental health for years now, my comment merely came from that speculation. I think he looks unhappy and has for quite some time, it's written all over his face. The eyes don't lie.


----------



## Lola69

They must read this thread LOL. He is adorable. [emoji56]


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> *There has been some speculation online that he may have been off his meds and that's why he's been so erratic over the past few weeks.* Those rumors were triggered by a line in one of his new songs that mentions being off the antidepressant, Lexapro. If true, *that would explain his highs and lows*.


 
If true, it would explain his erratic behaviour.


----------



## redney

Lola69 said:


> They must read this thread LOL. He is adorable. [emoji56]



There have been assumptions they or their "people" do. 

Usually they use the kids as distractions when things go sideways for the adults. Kanye's having Twitter meltdowns and PMK got boo'd loudly, so out come the kid photos as an attempt to distract.


----------



## Lola69

redney said:


> There have been assumptions they or their "people" do.
> 
> Usually they use the kids as distractions when things go sideways for the adults. Kanye's having Twitter meltdowns and PMK got boo'd loudly, so out come the kid photos as an attempt to distract.




And you guys called it. You guys should work for TMZ [emoji6]


----------



## lovemysavior

redney said:


> All those millions of followers (fake accounts?) who were bought aren't pushing the like button.


Yea I don't buy all these followers amounts.  I get so many fake requests and it's pathetic.  I really wish that Instagram would do something about fake accounts an porn accounts/pics under fashion hashtags. Those two things really irk me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## guccimamma

kanye is suffering from post partum


----------



## canismajor

That photo release was not a knee-jerk reaction at all.... Well, now we know how to get some answers!


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> kanye is suffering from post partum


----------



## tweegy

He's a lol cutie


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye's decision to only deal with Tidal will come back to haunt him. They didn't report the sale numbers for his new album to Billboard, a sure sign that it is underperforming. 



> One notable absence from the chart is Kanye Wests latest album, The Life of Pablo, which was released a week ago through an exclusive deal with the streaming service Tidal. Silvio Pietroluongo, Billboards vice president of charts and data development, said in a statement: Billboard has been informed that Tidal is not currently reporting streams for tracks on Kanyes album to Nielsen Music. Therefore streams from Tidal for this title will not contribute to Billboards chart rankings at this time.
> 
> The absence of Mr. Wests album from the charts comes a few weeks after Rihannas Anti, which also initially came out through a Tidal exclusive, but  after just a sliver of time on sale during its first week  opened at a humbling No. 27 with under 1,000 copies sold, before going to No. 1 in its second week. Rihanna and Mr. West are partners in Tidal, along with Jay Z, Madonna, Daft Punk, Jack White and other music stars.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/art...e-chart/?_r=0&referer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Kanye's decision to only deal with Tidal will come back to haunt him. They didn't report the sale numbers for his new album to Billboard, a sure sign that it is underperforming.



Kanye's album isn't for sale, it's still not final. Besides, sales don't matter much anymore....it's all about that streaming life. I'm curious why Tidal isn't reporting streams but I'm going to guess that it's because Kanye is still editing tracks....which is insane. But I agree, that Tidal only thing will come back to him unless it gets him out of the Tidal deal.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West Wants Louis Vuitton Creative Director Nicolas Ghesquière to Join His Squad (UPDATE)

http://www.complex.com/style/2016/02/kanye-west-best-friends-louis-vuitton-nicolas-ghesquiere


----------



## AEGIS

i actually love babies but my disdain for the kardashians is spilling over to their kids
i'm going to another thread


----------



## B. Jara

White Orchid said:


> A lot of mums do it on Instagram - I have no idea why as babies' skin is so perfect, why the need???




Many get what they call "baby acne" during the first few months. It can be a not so cute stage. LOL


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Stop the presses!
> 
> Presenting Saint West!
> 
> *








and North first pic (via celebritybabyscoop)


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> kanye is suffering from post partum




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Crystalina

myown said:


> and North first pic (via celebritybabyscoop)




I think Saint looks like Tiger Woods!!!


----------



## clevercat

Crystalina said:


> I think Saint looks like Tiger Woods!!!




*snort* He really does, doesn't he!


----------



## aleksandras

Crystalina said:


> I think Saint looks like Tiger Woods!!!



Lol I'm so glad someone else sees it too


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> I saw that 'story' and it doesn't change what I think/said.
> I don't believe anything this family portrays as 'what happened'... he could have easily just closed his eyes pretending to be asleep to make a cute picture.




EXACTLY!!!! He always looks like that and now people want to use the "he just woke up" excuse? Hahahaha bye!


----------



## lizmil

^ Maybe you are on to something he always "just woke up."


----------



## knasarae

Maybe it's because he's sleep...Saint looks like... *shrug*.  Not cute, not ugly.... I get no opinion when I see the pic.  He just looks like a baby.


----------



## Queenpixie

it hit 2.3 million... so its the most like picture on the instagram right?


----------



## qwertyword

Queenpixie said:


> it hit 2.3 million... so its the most like picture on the instagram right?




No


----------



## tknight

I know this question is not about Saint West but does anyone know the name of the photo booth company the Kardashians use for their parties or is it a secret lol


----------



## berrydiva

Queenpixie said:


> it hit 2.3 million... so its the most like picture on the instagram right?




Such a strange record that these Kardashians aspire to achieve....but they make money from IG so guess it makes sense.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Saint wrapped up like a burrito is so cute, his cheeks look heavy


----------



## Jikena

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Saint wrapped up like a burrito is so cute, his cheeks look heavy



It's North in the burrito


----------



## myown

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Saint wrapped up like a burrito is so cute, his cheeks look heavy



North is the Burrito. Saint is the Baby above.



knasarae said:


> Maybe it's because he's sleep...Saint looks like... *shrug*.  Not cute, not ugly.... I get no opinion when I see the pic.  He just looks like a baby.



agree


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Oh ok! I thought there were two pics of Saint.


----------



## Lookin@bags

Crystalina said:


> I think Saint looks like Tiger Woods!!!




I was just about to comment that as well! Haha


----------



## coconutsboston

AEGIS said:


> i actually love babies but my disdain for the kardashians is spilling over to their kids
> i'm going to another thread


Hahaha!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> EXACTLY!!!! He always looks like that and now people want to use the "he just woke up" excuse? Hahahaha bye!




Girl, yes! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sasha2012

He dines at some of the most exclusive bistros in the world.

But all Kanye West wanted was a quick bite on the go as he stopped for some fast food in Calabasas on Monday.

The 38-year-old rapper grabbed lunch from McDonald's and sipped on a chocolate shake as he headed back to the studio.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chocolate-shake-McDonald-s.html#ixzz411OIIbNn


----------



## lil_fashionista

Sasha2012 said:


> He dines at some of the most exclusive bistros in the world.
> 
> But all Kanye West wanted was a quick bite on the go as he stopped for some fast food in Calabasas on Monday.
> 
> The 38-year-old rapper grabbed lunch from McDonald's and sipped on a chocolate shake as he headed back to the studio.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chocolate-shake-McDonald-s.html#ixzz411OIIbNn



He looks good and I can't hate on McDonald's!


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> He dines at some of the most exclusive bistros in the world.
> 
> But all Kanye West wanted was a quick bite on the go as he stopped for some fast food in Calabasas on Monday.
> 
> The 38-year-old rapper grabbed lunch from McDonald's and sipped on a chocolate shake as he headed back to the studio.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chocolate-shake-McDonald-s.html#ixzz411OIIbNn



What in all hole-y hell is wearing?


----------



## White Orchid

I had a dog once that shredded my dressing gown to pieces.

I threw it away.

That's what normal people do.


----------



## bisousx

Damn McD's and a chocolate shake sounds so good right about now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Doesn't it? 

He looks like such a normal person here. Hopefully his episode is over and he can keep that up.


----------



## Jikena

I hate ripped jeans, but I really like his jacket


----------



## bag-mania

Ah, the return of the tiger/eagle jacket! I hope it stays in the rotation for awhile. 

How much time does it take to shred a pair of jeans so thoroughly?


----------



## lil_fashionista

bag-mania said:


> Ah, the return of the tiger/eagle jacket! I hope it stays in the rotation for awhile.
> 
> How much time does it take to shred a pair of jeans so thoroughly?



None, if you buy them that way. Or "design them"


----------



## Lounorada

I like distressed denim, but when jeans have more holes/tears in them than actual denim fabric, then they look stupid and they're unflattering on everyone. 
They look absolutely _ridiculous_ on a man.

I like his Saint Laurent jacket though.


----------



## pukasonqo

from the friendly firemen at newtown firestation, pic taken not by me but by #myinnerwesr


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> I like distressed denim, but when jeans have more holes/tears in them than actual denim fabric, then they look stupid and they're unflattering on everyone.
> They look absolutely _ridiculous_ on a man.
> 
> I like his Saint Laurent jacket though.



I thought the purpose of distressed denim was to have holes in places where it would look like natural wear and tear, like over the knees. Having rips at mid-thigh is absurd. Those jeans look like they were involved in an industrial accident and they took them off the body of the victim and gave them to Kanye.


----------



## LemonDrop

bag-mania said:


> I thought the purpose of distressed denim was to have holes in places where it would look like natural wear and tear, like over the knees. Having rips at mid-thigh is absurd. Those jeans look like they were involved in an industrial accident and they took them off the body of the victim and gave them to Kanye.



Funny but true.


----------



## GoGlam

I just realized he lost some weight! Must be a good 15 lbs


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> I thought the purpose of distressed denim was to have holes in places where it would look like natural wear and tear, like over the knees. Having rips at mid-thigh is absurd. Those jeans look like they were involved in an industrial accident and they took them off the body of the victim and gave them to Kanye.




 
Exactly, it looks so ridiculous when the jeans are shredded to pieces.


----------



## jun3machina

Any higher, and were gonna have a wardobe malfunction...


----------



## berrydiva

Listening to TLOP again and I think Famous might be among the best produced tracks on the album. I hope he doesn't take the Taylor Swift line off in his edits.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> Listening to TLOP again and I think Famous might be among the best produced tracks on the album. I hope he doesn't take the Taylor Swift line off in his edits.



I have been listening to TLOP non stop and I agree. I think all of the songs are great.


----------



## Sasha2012

Whatever you think of her personal style, there is no denying that Kim Kardashian is committed to fashion.

So it came as a surprise to see the reality star dressed for comfort on Tuesday.

Leaving an upmarket Beverly Hills salon after a four-hour pamper session, the new mother gave fans a brief look at her dressed down self.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-pamper-session-hair-salon.html#ixzz412RNBPrp


----------



## qudz104

McD kontract to help Kanye out of his 35mil debt?


----------



## Oryx816

Suddenly the Bea Arthur dusters and the fur coats don't seem like such a bad idea.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pukasonqo said:


> from the friendly firemen at newtown firestation, pic taken not by me but by #myinnerwesr
> View attachment 3282956




Love this.


----------



## Lounorada

Pictures by Splash and they don't even look photoshopped... Strange.


----------



## *spoiled*

Wow in that last pic, Kim looks good! She almost has her old face.  Doesn't look so plastic.  She actually looks like a normal woman that just gave birth.


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Suddenly the Bea Arthur dusters and the fur coats don't seem like such a bad idea.



Yes, this!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The weight sometimes doesn't come off as fast with baby number two. That's what I found and also the general consensus among my girlfriends. You have to work 150% harder and really watch your diet. That said I wasn't in the public eye, and focused on the baby, ate and exercised moderately when I got the okay from my Dr.

Her face still looks worked on to me, but having a baby can change your features _slightly_ (not what we're seeing here) as your bones "soften" during the pregnancy (it's why pregnant women sometimes get loose teeth).


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Listening to TLOP again and I think Famous might be among the best produced tracks on the album. I hope he doesn't take the Taylor Swift line off in his edits.





KrissieNO.5 said:


> I have been listening to TLOP non stop and I agree. I think all of the songs are great.



It is a great song.  I really like the album too.  I think Feedback is my favorite.  I Love Kanye was a humorous surprise.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> It is a great song.  I really like the album too.  I think Feedback is my favorite.  I Love Kanye was a humorous surprise.



I Love Kanye is comedy!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Pictures by Splash and they don't even look photoshopped... Strange.



Or maybe they are *cringe*


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Or maybe they are *cringe*



eek!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> I Love Kanye is comedy!



"I MISS THE OLD KANYE..." It's so funny. It makes me smile.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The new house they bought and remodeled to put on the market. I guess it was in the finale. Like a real estate infomercial 










Daily mail


----------



## purseinsanity

Lounorada said:


> Kanye looks so unhappy, so lifeless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



He looks like a shark...dead eyes.

North looks like Kimmy did as a child, way before all the "dental" work.


----------



## White Orchid

That house was ugly before the renovations and still is.


----------



## Queenpixie

Kanye thinks that the producers children are ashamed of their dad..

me thinks Saint and north are already ashamed of their crazy parents


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Or maybe they are *cringe*


They could be...


----------



## berrydiva

Queenpixie said:


> Kanye thinks that the producers children are ashamed of their dad..




Huh? I don't follow.


----------



## lulu212121

berrydiva said:


> Listening to TLOP again and I think Famous might be among the best produced tracks on the album. I* hope he doesn't take the Taylor Swift line off in his edits.*


Why do you like that line so much?


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> Why do you like that line so much?




I said I like the line "so much"?


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> Huh? I don't follow.



Apparently rock producer Bob Ezrin had some stuff to say about said Kanye and his music, which he was not trying to hear. 
*
"His music will not stand the test of time, unlike other creators in his genre like Jay Z, Tupac, Biggie or even MC Hammer  and that he did not open up new avenues of discourse like NWA, or introduce the world to a new art form like Grandmaster Flash, or even meaningfully and memorably address social issues through his music like Marshall, Macklemore and Kendrick. Wests songwriting, Ezrin wrote, was sophomoric at best.

Instead, Kanyes greatest achievements have been in the form of excessive behaviour, egomaniacal tantrums and tasteless grandstanding, he wrote, adding that what really annoyed him was that people might think West was an artist. He said he had not listened to Wests album The Life of Pablo, which currently is only available on Tidal.*

Kanye's response was that his (Bob's) kids were ashamed of him (Bob) and other craziness on Twitter.


----------



## lulu212121

berrydiva said:


> I said I like the line "so much"?


Why do you want the Taylor Swift line kept on?


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> Why do you want the Taylor Swift line kept on?




Because that's the original song as he released it....he shouldn't take it off or other songs with what others consider equally offensive comments/remarks/misogyny/etc should be edited as well. I don't like the idea of digital music and books allowing for edits which changes the original work...it's both good and bad. 


Plus, I don't buy Taylor's story that she didn't "hear" the line because her statement contradicts her claim.


----------



## berrydiva

lil_fashionista said:


> Apparently rock producer Bob Ezrin had some stuff to say about said Kanye and his music, which he was not trying to hear.
> 
> *
> 
> "His music will not stand the test of time, unlike other creators in his genre like Jay Z, Tupac, Biggie or even MC Hammer  and that he did not open up new avenues of discourse like NWA, or introduce the world to a new art form like Grandmaster Flash, or even meaningfully and memorably address social issues through his music like Marshall, Macklemore and Kendrick. Wests songwriting, Ezrin wrote, was sophomoric at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, Kanyes greatest achievements have been in the form of excessive behaviour, egomaniacal tantrums and tasteless grandstanding, he wrote, adding that what really annoyed him was that people might think West was an artist. He said he had not listened to Wests album The Life of Pablo, which currently is only available on Tidal.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye's response was that his (Bob's) kids were ashamed of him (Bob) and other craziness on Twitter.




Thanks for clarifying. Thought Kanye learned his lesson, guess he's still talking about someone else's child(ren). Don't disagree with Ezrin though, his rants are overshadowing his work. Kanye needs the Lord. 



Macklemore tho?!


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Thought Kanye learned his lesson, guess he's still talking about someone else's child(ren). Don't disagree with Ezrin though, his rants are overshadowing his work. Kanye needs the Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> Macklemore tho?!



Np! I honestly had to go to The Shade Room to find out what happened since I don't use Twitter. 

I'm just going to leave the Macklemore comment alone.


----------



## *spoiled*

berrydiva said:


> I said I like the line "so much"?


 
*snicker* lmao


----------



## *spoiled*

Oh Taylor knew.  I don't believe her BS at all.  She knew, but when the public started going all "uh uh big bad black Kanye picked on lily white Taylor" she changed her tune.  I don't think he should take it off.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye needs to get over his obsession with Taylor. There's no reason why he should keep going on about her other than he must be spending a lot of time thinking about her. 

His comment here sounds bitter and envious. All he's doing is embarrassing himself.




> *Did Kanye West Take Another Swipe at Taylor Swift? Rapper Rants About 'You Know Who' and Critic's Scathing Review on Twitter*
> 
> Kanye West's Twitter fingers were at it again Tuesday &#8211; and this time, he didn't shy away from indirectly mentioning Taylor Swift.
> 
> Although the rapper, 38, didn't refer to Swift, 26, by name, one tweet was pointed at a certain two-time album of the year Grammy winner he called "you know who."
> 
> West wrote, "I made _Dark Fantasy_ and _Watch the Throne_ in one year and wasn't nominated for either and you know who has 2 albums of the year."
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/kanye-west-tweets-bob-ezrin-response-taylor-swift


----------



## lallybelle

LMAO. Kanye's best tweet was the Bro, you said Macklemore was better than me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kanye really needs to take a break from Twitter. SMGDH.


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye actually makes a few valid points in those recent tweets. Unfortunately, his deck isn't full so.....there's that...really sad watching him unravel like this...he obviously needs professional help.


----------



## bag-mania

:d


> *young platinum poses as bob ezrin, responds to kanye west's twitter rant*
> 
> please, yeez! After*kanye west* went on another twitter rant late tuesday, february 23, artist *young platinum* took to his verified twitter page and posed as rock producer *bob ezrin.*
> 
> the  situation started when ezrin, 66, issued some scathing commentary about  west's new album, the life of pablo, in bob lefsetz's newsletter.  "kanye's greatest achievements have been in the form of excessive  behavior, egomaniacal tantrums and tasteless grandstanding," ezrin  blasted to his readers. "maybe i lament for a world where being truly,  world-shakingly excellent at anything &#8212; at least in the field of popular  music if not elsewhere &#8212; is no longer absolutely necessary . . . You  can be a star today just by creating a public life that people pay  attention to. That&#8217;s it."
> 
> and word got back to yeezy. "has  anybody ever heard of bob ezrin? What the f--k does he know about  rap..." west tweeted of the producer, who's worked with phish, pink  floyd, kiss and lou reed. "please don&#8217;t speak on me bro ever again! Your  kids are ashamed of their dad..." west, 38, later acknowledged his  mistake for bringing up ezrin's family, but added: "could you imagine if  you were bob ezrin&#8217;s kids... I&#8217;m so sorry for them... I will send them  free yeezys to make up for the embarrassment that you have caused your  family!"
> 
> naturally, ezrin's wikipedia page and google  searches immediately blew up &#8212; but young platinum had some responses of  his own. The artist took to his verified twitter account under the guise  of ezrin and updated his birthdate, profile picture and bio to dupe  fans. He then blasted a series of tweets pretending to be ezrin.
> 
> Young platinum also brought west's outspoken ex-girlfriend *amber rose* into the mix.
> 
> Meanwhile, multiple sources tell_ us weekly _in the new issue that west's wife, *kim kardashian,*  is not pleased with her husband's recent twitter rants and wants him to  seek professional help. "she and kanye are having big problems that are  escalating," one source tells_ us. _"kim has demanded that kanye get therapy."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-responds-to-kanye-wests-twitter-rant-w165164


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> :d




Kanye needs to stop bringing up everyone's children in his rants! What's up with that? Didn't he learn when he brought up Amber's son? It's not funny anymore and people stop feeling sorry for him.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> Kanye needs to stop bringing up  everyone's children in his rants! What's up with that? Didn't he learn  when he brought up Amber's son? It's not funny anymore and people stop  feeling sorry for him.



There's no reason to feel sorry for him. He's a millionaire whiner.  He has accomplished so much in his career and if he can't be satisfied with that then that's on  him. The narcissist in him can't compute that he will never be universally acclaimed. Nobody is.


----------



## gillianna

TMZ has a post showing Kanye doing his crazy rant again. 

 I think PMK is starting to OK the negative press releases to start the ball rolling of the breakup of Kimmie and Kanye.  Kanye will be the bad guy who is unstable and crazy and off his medication.     Kimmie the long suffering so called wife because one does not know if they are legally married or their arrangement is going to expire soon will be distraught and upset from another failed marriage because she really loves Kanye. 

  Kanye sure likes to bring up Amber and Taylor.....    Waiting to see if Amber comes back with a great reply to put him in his place.  There he goes attacking other children again which just makes him look like a fool. 

 I think in the next few days he is going to come up with more crazy talk.  Let the circus begin.  Which daughter can do some nude photos to keep the public eye on their brand????


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> There's no reason to feel sorry for him. He's a millionaire whiner.  He has accomplished so much in his career and if he can't be satisfied with that then that's on  him. The narcissist in him can't compute that he will never be universally acclaimed. Nobody is.




And now instead of the great rapper Kanye he'll be remembered as the crazy rapper.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> And now instead of the great rapper Kanye he'll be remembered as the crazy rapper.



Well let's be honest, he was never going to be known as "the great rapper Kanye"


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Well let's be honest, he was never going to be known as "the great rapper Kanye"




He could've have been with that talent.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Well let's be honest, he was never going to be known as "the great rapper Kanye"



We can all agree he will never be known as "the great designer Kanye".


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> We can all agree he will never be known as "the great designer Kanye".



LOL... the only good thing about his designs is that it shows not everyone can be a designer. It's a proper craft that takes time and dedication. Which is not a conclusion you reach when watching a lot of fashion shows.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> We can all agree he will never be known as "the great designer Kanye".




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> LOL... the only good thing about his designs is that it shows not everyone can be a designer. It's a proper craft that takes time and dedication. Which is not a conclusion you reach when watching a lot of fashion shows.



That he believes he can just force his way to the top of another field shows his unrealistic arrogance. Can you imagine what he would say if a famous fashion designer came out with a rap album and expected it to be a hit? Kanye's rants would be epic!


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> That he believes he can just force his way to the top of another field shows his unrealistic arrogance.* Can you imagine what he would say if a famous fashion designer came out with a rap album and expected it to be a hit? Kanye's rants would be epic!*



I know right!!! 

I'm so curious as to why he'd even attempt it. I've read that he craves the approval of the fashion world... to which I say WTF! You care about what those people think??? If that's true he's even more far gone than we realise. 

He's always talking about art this and art that but his version of art is so insubstantial. 

Not that he's not a talented musician, which he definitely is, I just find the output of his visual iconography to be very pedestrian.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Thought Kanye learned his lesson, guess he's still talking about someone else's child(ren). Don't disagree with Ezrin though, his rants are overshadowing his work. Kanye needs the Lord.
> 
> Macklemore tho?!


+1
Agreed, what Bob Ezrin is saying is true... 
Although I'm gonna have go ignore him mentioning Macklemore in the same breath as all those other great Hip-Hop artists. 
Just, NO... Hell to the no, he is _not_ a 'legend', he's a gimmick


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> We can all agree he will never be known as "the great designer Kanye".


----------



## *spoiled*

And he's tweeting again...


----------



## lil_fashionista

*spoiled* said:


> And he's tweeting again...



Someone needs to put him on a social media timeout. Like "Kanye, go sit in the corner. You can't have your phone back until you've been calm for 5 days!"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

"Hi Grammys this is the most important living artist talking." 
 This is gold.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ose-taylor-swift-in-1-oak-rant-listen-w165182

*Kanye West Goes Off on Amber Rose, Taylor Swift in 1 OAK Rant: Listen!*

Mic drop. Kanye West was at it again while at 1 OAK in L.A. on Tuesday, February 23. A source tells Us Weekly that the rapper ranted about his ex-girlfriend Amber Rose and pop superstar Taylor Swift while standing in the DJ booth.

West, 38, didn't hold back. The rapper called out Swift, 26, first, and claimed again that she was aware of the controversial lyrics about her in his song "Famous." In the track, which is from his new album, The Life of Pablo, West calls Swift a "*****" and says he made her famous. In response, Swift subtly bashed West's comments while accepting the Album of the Year accolade at the Grammy Awards earlier this month. 

"I called Taylor. I played her [it]. I told her, look, I said, 'Taylor, I talked to my wife [Kim Kardashian] about it. And I said, 'How you feel about this line?' I was like, Taylor, 'I think you and me still might have sex,'" West claimed on Tuesday.

"She said, 'Oh, Kanye, I like that line.' Then she won and went and said something completely different. She not cool no more, she had two seconds to be cool and she fked it up," he continued. "Make her stop trying to make up stories." (West also tweeted on February 12 that Swift "came up with" the lyric.)

West's feud with Swift has escalated since he debuted "Famous" during his Yeezy Season 3 New York Fashion Week event on February 11. Two days after the show  one day before the Grammys  the rapper called Swift a "fake ***" backstage at Saturday Night Live, where he was the week's special guest. 

The fashion designer also had a war of words with Rose, 29, last month. Rose, who dated West from 2010 to 2012, bashed the rapper after he tweeted that he "owns" her and Wiz Khalifa's 2-year-old son, Sebastian.

"Awww @kanyewest are u mad I'm not around to play in ur a--hole anymore? #FingersInTheBootyAssBitch," she tweeted on January 27. "Lol @kanyewest Now u wanna delete ur tweets cuz Muva has arrived? #TwitterFingers #UrGettingBodiedByAStripperN---a."

As previously reported, West initially went after Khalifa, 28, because he mistakenly thought that Khalifa dissed Kardashian, 35. Rose later made nice and took a selfie with Kardashian at Kris Jenner's Calabasas, California, home.

"My wife got Amber back to make an apology," West claimed at 1 OAK. "Amber never stick no fingers in my ***. I don't play like that!"

West had family on hand during his rant on Tuesday night. The source says that he walked in with Pusha T and was later joined by his sister-in-law Kourtney Kardashian, her BFF Brittny Gastineau and Scott Disick.

"[Kourtney and Scott] were super friendly and sitting close all night," the eyewitness says. "Certainly not looking like exes."

Kim, meanwhile, was not in attendance, but it's unknown why. An insider reveals in the new issue of Us Weekly that Kim "demanded" West to seek professional help amid his tantrums. He's yet to agree.


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> "My wife got Amber back to make an apology,"  West claimed at 1 OAK. "Amber never stick no fingers in my ***. I don't  play like that!"



Is he having Kim fight his battles for him now? You would think he'd be smart enough to avoid bringing up butt play again at all costs, but no. He is his own worst enemy.


----------



## littlerock

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> "Hi Grammys this is the most important living artist talking."
> This is gold.



My coworker and I spit coffee when we read that.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> "Hi Grammys this is the most important living artist talking."
> This is gold.





I don't even want to laugh...mental illness is no laughing matter but that's funny.


----------



## saira1214

Obviously the Scott and Kourtney breakup is just a story line.


----------



## Lola69

Well that was entertaining LOL I'm not even going to comment.


----------



## BPC

That video..   

No one other than a mental health provider should be giving Kanye any kind of platform right now.


----------



## littlerock

Twitter needs to lock him out of his account, for his benefit and the masses'.


----------



## bag-mania

His ego knows no bounds. His new song is called "Closest Thing to Einstein". 

He's aware people are concerned about his mental state. Apparently he thinks he's fine.



> *Kanye West debuts new song about his mental health, launches Twitter tirade*
> 
> Kanye West used traditional tactics to respond to the most recent flurry of critiques against him: more new music and Twitter thrashings.
> 
> On  Tuesday night at the Sunset Strip club 1OAK, West took the stage  at a  private party for the rapper Yo Gotti to debut a new single  "Closest  Thing to Einstein." Although the title may imply a typical  level of  self-regard for West, the song dived into some uncomfortable  topics  surrounding the embattled artist, including his mental health  and his  reported tens of millions of debt.
> 
> Videos from the party  recount  candid lyrics about his fiscal woes, including "At this rate  we gon'  both die broke/ Got friends that ask me for money knowing I'm  in debt/  And like my wife said, I still didn't say no."
> 
> And,  regarding his widely pilloried lyrics about Taylor Swift and  his  volatile Twitter behavior of late: "People try to say I'm going  crazy on  Twitter / ...I just feel like I'm the only one not pretending  I'm not  out of control."
> 
> Perhaps most poignant was his unexpectedly sad-eyed plea for  fans  to trust that he'll be OK in the end: "This generation's closest  thing  to Einstein/ But don't worry about me, I'm fine."
> 
> New  West music is always clarifying, but it's not clear what this  means for  his most recent album. As of Wednesday, his latest album,  "The Life of  Pablo," is still something of a work in progress that West  promises will  only continue to exist on Tidal.
> 
> West  did pick up a new Twitter enemy in recent days as  well. West blasted  the music producer Bob Ezrin, a classic rock veteran  who worked with  Pink Floyd and Lou Reed, and who had criticized West  in Bob Lefsetz's  industry-centric newsletter the Lefsetz Letter.
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ut-his-debt-mental-health-20160224-story.html


----------



## berrydiva

He wish Kim got Amber to apologize. He's making up stories in his head.


----------



## Lounorada

littlerock said:


> Twitter needs to lock him out of his account, for his benefit and the masses'.


Agreed, although it should be up to his management (if he even has any). They're supposed to be his professional adviser and give him guidance.


----------



## Lounorada

He must be surrounded by a record amount of 'yes people' every day to keep being allowed to make a fool of himself publicly. 
It's really sad to witness at this point.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Agreed, although it should be up to his management (if he even has any). They're supposed to be his professional adviser and give him guidance.




He's been his own manager for a long time...think his label along with Roc Nation was his formal management for awhile....but the Roc Nation deal is done I believe.


----------



## BPC

Lounorada said:


> He must be surrounded by a record amount of 'yes people' every day to keep being allowed to make a fool of himself publicly.
> It's really sad to witness at this point.



hmm maybe.. but i'm not sure he would listen to anyone at this point. 

it's like he has his moments of clarity, but they're few and far in-between.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> He wish Kim got Amber to apologize. He's making up stories in his head.



This. This out of all of it made me laugh. Amber takes her cues from no-one. Certainly not from Kim.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ose-taylor-swift-in-1-oak-rant-listen-w165182
> 
> 
> "My wife got Amber back to make an apology," West claimed at 1 OAK. "Amber never stick no fingers in my ***. I don't play like that!"



Quite frankly, I was always under the impression he liked when Amber used something else, if you know what I mean.  So he could be telling the truth about the fingers.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> *Is he having Kim fight his battles for him now?* You would think he'd be smart enough to avoid bringing up butt play again at all costs, but no. He is his own worst enemy.






i hope so.  pleeeeease send kim for amber!!!     i would buy tickets to see that!


----------



## Lounorada

BPC said:


> hmm maybe.. but i'm not sure he would listen to anyone at this point.
> 
> it's like he has his moments of clarity, but they're few and far in-between.




True.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> He's been his own manager for a long time...think his label along with Roc Nation was his formal management for awhile....but the Roc Nation deal is done I believe.




Lawd, if there is one person (in the entertainment industry especially) who shouldn't manage themselves and SHOULD have professional management- it's Kanye.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Lawd, if there is one person (in the entertainment industry especially) who shouldn't manage themselves and SHOULD have professional management- it's Kanye.




ITA

BUT girl - who in the hell is going to try and manage this fool!!!  tell him what he should and should not do???  nope!  nobody would apply for that job!!


----------



## bag-mania

He won't listen to anyone else and that's how he gets into trouble. He's convinced himself he knows better than other people, what with him being a genius and all. 



> *Kim Kardashian &#8216;demanded&#8217; Kanye West seek therapy, Yeezy tweets &#8216;I&#8217;m not crazy, I&#8217;m free&#8217;*
> 
> Increasingly erratic Kanye West needs to get help before his marriage heads south, according to his wife.
> 
> Kim Kardashian wants her rap mogul husband &#8212; who embarked on yet another antagonistic Twitter rant Tuesday night &#8212; to seek counseling, reports Us Weekly.
> 
> &#8220;Kim is very concerned and frustrated. She and Kanye are having big  problems that are escalating,&#8221; a family insider told the magazine. &#8220;Kim  has demanded that Kanye get therapy.&#8221;
> 
> Over the last few weeks, West has unleashed lengthy Twitter tirades,  public pleas for help paying off his $53 million debt, and even a  bizarre backstage blowup at &#8220;SNL.&#8221;
> 
> He discharged a fresh string of tweets Wednesday afternoon, insisting,  "I'm not crazy I'm free," and vowing to make the Grammys more  "culturally relevant."
> 
> "Hi Grammys this is the most important living artist talking," he  wrote. "Yes I have a problem with the Grammys. All artists have a  problem with it and I am going to fix it for us all starting right now."
> 
> "You like your black people a certain way also. You wouldn't have  Future perform and that man owned the clubs last summer," he continued.  "We need to see Young Thug at the Grammys. Not just me and Jay in a  suit."
> 
> West capped off the rant by announcing he'd drop a new album this  summer, just months after debuting "The Life of Pablo" Feb. 11.
> 
> "I'm not even gon lie to you," he gloated. "I love me so much right now."
> 
> The selfie queen&#8217;s reported concern for West echoes that of her family,  which has apparently grown worried with the brash rapper&#8217;s recent  behavior.
> 
> &#8220;They think he&#8217;s acting totally crazy and don&#8217;t know what's going on,&#8221; a Kardashian family insider told the Daily News&#8217; Confidenti@l column last week.
> 
> West referenced the apparently widespread unease with his latest antics &#8212;  and his alleged millions in debt &#8212; on a new track he debuted Tuesday  night at the 1OAK club in Los Angeles.
> 
> &#8220;People trying to say I&#8217;m going crazy on Twitter / My friend&#8217;s best  advice was to stay low / I guess it&#8217;s hard to decipher all of the bills /  Especially when you got family members on payroll,&#8221; he rapped on the  7-minute song, reportedly titled &#8220;Closest Thing to Einstein.&#8221;
> 
> Later in the song, the arrogant artist generously compares himself to the Nobel Prize-winning physicist.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ded-kanye-west-seek-therapy-article-1.2542198


----------



## berrydiva

"I'm not even gon lie to you. I love me so much right now"

Jesus be his phone falling in a puddle of water so he can stop.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ose-taylor-swift-in-1-oak-rant-listen-w165182
> 
> 
> 
> *kanye west goes off on amber rose, taylor swift in 1 oak rant: Listen!*
> 
> 
> 
> mic drop. Kanye west was at it again while at 1 oak in l.a. On tuesday, february 23. A source tells us weekly that the rapper ranted about his ex-girlfriend amber rose and pop superstar taylor swift while standing in the dj booth.
> 
> 
> 
> West, 38, didn't hold back. The rapper called out swift, 26, first, and claimed again that she was aware of the controversial lyrics about her in his song "famous." in the track, which is from his new album, the life of pablo, west calls swift a "*****" and says he made her famous. In response, swift subtly bashed west's comments while accepting the album of the year accolade at the grammy awards earlier this month.
> 
> 
> 
> "i called taylor. I played her [it]. I told her, look, i said, 'taylor, i talked to my wife [kim kardashian] about it. And i said, 'how you feel about this line?' i was like, taylor, 'i think you and me still might have sex,'" west claimed on tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> "she said, 'oh, kanye, i like that line.' then she won and went and said something completely different. She not cool no more, she had two seconds to be cool and she fked it up," he continued. "make her stop trying to make up stories." (west also tweeted on february 12 that swift "came up with" the lyric.)
> 
> 
> 
> west's feud with swift has escalated since he debuted "famous" during his yeezy season 3 new york fashion week event on february 11. Two days after the show  one day before the grammys  the rapper called swift a "fake ***" backstage at saturday night live, where he was the week's special guest.
> 
> 
> 
> The fashion designer also had a war of words with rose, 29, last month. Rose, who dated west from 2010 to 2012, bashed the rapper after he tweeted that he "owns" her and wiz khalifa's 2-year-old son, sebastian.
> 
> 
> 
> "awww @kanyewest are u mad i'm not around to play in ur a--hole anymore? #fingersinthebootyassbitch," she tweeted on january 27. "lol @kanyewest now u wanna delete ur tweets cuz muva has arrived? #twitterfingers #urgettingbodiedbyastrippern---a."
> 
> 
> 
> as previously reported, west initially went after khalifa, 28, because he mistakenly thought that khalifa dissed kardashian, 35. Rose later made nice and took a selfie with kardashian at kris jenner's calabasas, california, home.
> 
> 
> 
> "my wife got amber back to make an apology," west claimed at 1 oak. "amber never stick no fingers in my ***. I don't play like that!"
> 
> 
> 
> west had family on hand during his rant on tuesday night. The source says that he walked in with pusha t and was later joined by his sister-in-law kourtney kardashian, her bff brittny gastineau and scott disick.
> 
> 
> 
> "[kourtney and scott] were super friendly and sitting close all night," the eyewitness says. "certainly not looking like exes."
> 
> 
> 
> kim, meanwhile, was not in attendance, but it's unknown why. An insider reveals in the new issue of us weekly that kim "demanded" west to seek professional help amid his tantrums. He's yet to agree.


----------



## Singra

Yikes (@ his recent twitter stuff). At a certain point all this becomes enabling.


Edit: 
Although there is a small part of me that's wondering how much of this is theatre. The genius and his manic tirades are part of his narrative and/or the general narrative of a "creative genius".


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> ITA
> 
> BUT girl - who in the hell is going to try and manage this fool!!!  tell him what he should and should not do???  nope!  nobody would apply for that job!!




 So true.


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> Yikes (@ his recent twitter stuff). At a certain point all this becomes enabling.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Although there is a small part of me that's wondering how much of this is theatre. The genius and his manic tirades are part of his narrative and/or the general narrative of a "creative genius".



Agree -- plus, if he is nuts, this just makes Kim look sympathetic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He's almost 40. Why is he still going up on a Tuesday. Go home to your family sir. 

If she isn't legally married to this dude she should bounce. Not many thought this would last anyway.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> Yikes (@ his recent twitter stuff). At a certain point all this becomes enabling.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Although there is a small part of me that's wondering how much of this  is theatre. The genius and his manic tirades are part of his narrative  and/or the general narrative of a "creative genius".



It's hard to say. He has always loved to say provoking things. He  doesn't appear to care whether the attention it gets him is good or bad, as long as people are talking about him. Is he just upping the ante now with his latest rants? Is he plain crazy or crazy like a fox?


----------



## Singra

^ I guess this goes with what you pointed out... I was also thinking that perhaps he's in love with the idea of a creative genius that he gives into these outbursts more readily and perhaps on one level would welcome a near breakdown because if anything that would help confirm his genius.


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye was always arrogant but this is new behavior. You guys can think it's theater or marketing or PR or whatever you want to call it but it's clear that he needs the help of the medical community. At this point, it's not just his fans that think so but clearly folks that work with him are starting to express the same.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Kanye was always arrogant but this is new behavior. You guys can think it's theater or marketing or PR or whatever you want to call it but it's clear that he needs the help of the medical community. At this point, it's not just his fans that think so but clearly folks that work with him are starting to express the same.



You could be right, then it comes back to Kanye not listening to anyone. It's been reported in recent weeks that people around him have tried to talk him into going to therapy (his friends, Kim). But if he doesn't think he has a problem he won't go. He is not so bad off that he could be committed against his will. It leaves the people around him in a bad position. Everyone saying somebody should do something, but nobody has the power to do anything about it except Kanye himself.


----------



## Wildflower22

Having lived with someone with a several (and abusive) personality disorder, I know first hand there's nothing that can be done unless the sick person wants it done.

I believe Kim and PMK knew this side all along but kept it in their back pocket to play up when the big D was imminent.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> kanye was always arrogant but this is new behavior. You guys can think it's theater or marketing or pr or whatever you want to call it but it's clear that he needs the help of the medical community. At this point, it's not just his fans that think so but clearly folks that work with him are starting to express the same.


+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree. He's a loose cannon, and unfortunately he has access to social media so it's in freefall for everyone to see.


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I agree. He's a loose cannon, and unfortunately he has access to social media so it's in freefall for everyone to see.



Yep and once it's out there, it's out there forever.


----------



## Katel

Singra said:


> Yikes (@ his recent twitter stuff). At a certain point all this becomes enabling.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> *Although there is a small part of me that's wondering how much of this is theatre. The genius and his manic tirades are part of his narrative and/or the general narrative of a "creative genius".*



This!

Kanye and his rants are as fake and as engineered as the whole family! It gets them all some attention, and provides a reason to end the kontract - which they both want. Watch - the rants will end after the split.

(It was funny however, when they panicked and responded to the rumors and pulled out their next prize attention-getting-ace-in-the-hole - that poor baby Saint - "see! No problems!" - one quick pic for defense - and then back to that crazy K ranting)

eta: I don't know him obviously and if he's ill I hope he gets help - but I am very skeptical.


----------



## littlerock

I'm totally violating privacy (kind of) but because noone here will know who I'm talking about, I'll post what I found in my FB feed from a friend. 



> Beverly Hills ·
> Walking into my shrinks office, half hour early, I noticed a big security guard/secret service type of guy outside (ear bud and all). I figured he was with the building. I sit down and 5 minutes later Kanye West walks through the waiting room. I've got to say I am surprised the guy sees a therapist. I wonder if his insurance covers it, since he's so broke? Only in LA (maybe New York).


----------



## redney

littlerock said:


> I'm totally violating privacy (kind of) but because noone here will know who I'm talking about, I'll post what I found in my FB feed from a friend.



Thankfully he's talking to someone although who knows if he's really listening.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

littlerock said:


> I'm totally violating privacy (kind of) but because noone here will know who I'm talking about, I'll post what I found in my FB feed from a friend.



Ooohhh.......bring that tea, LR


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Yep and once it's out there, it's out there forever.



This! That's why I don't understand why they post and delete.  Such strange behavior.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> I'm totally violating privacy (kind of) but because noone here will know who I'm talking about, I'll post what I found in my FB feed from a friend.



*sips tea*

The last sentence of that post cracked me up.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> *sips tea*
> 
> The last sentence of that post cracked me up.



This is not tea
It is the script for the next season of keeping up with the bullchit.


----------



## Crystalina

berrydiva said:


> Because that's the original song as he released it....he shouldn't take it off or other songs with what others consider equally offensive comments/remarks/misogyny/etc should be edited as well. I don't like the idea of digital music and books allowing for edits which changes the original work...it's both good and bad.
> 
> 
> Plus, I don't buy Taylor's story that she didn't "hear" the line because her statement contradicts her claim.




For someone who does not like "original edits," you sure seem to have issues with original content written here.

JUST SAYIN'.....&#129300;


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> This is not tea
> It is the script for the next season of keeping up with the bullchit.


----------



## berrydiva

Crystalina said:


> For someone who does not like "original edits," you sure seem to have issues with original content written here.
> 
> JUST SAYIN'.....&#129300;



Hey what can I say...one should always have courage in their convictions to say what they really mean especially when talking that ish. Yuh herd?


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> This is not tea
> It is the script for the next season of keeping up with the bullchit.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

You guys really think Kim is going to leave Ye?


----------



## redney

KrissieNO.5 said:


> You guys really think Kim is going to leave Ye?



Not unless PMK tells her to.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

redney said:


> Not unless PMK tells her to.



Of course lol Kim needs PMK's permission for everything lol A grown woman who listens to every command her mother makes, that is too sad.


----------



## bag-mania

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Of course lol Kim needs PMK's permission for everything lol A grown woman who listens to every command her mother makes, that is too sad.




Sad but true. Let's face it, Kim isn't smart enough to have built the Kardashian empire on her own. Without Kris the family would never have become so rich and famous. It's no wonder if Kim follows orders.

I would love to be a fly on the wall in Kanye's  therapist's office.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has stood by her husband through a series of celebrity feuds and most recently a barrage of Twitter tirades.

And Kim Kardashian continued to show her support for Kanye West as she stepped out (once again) in a pair of his Yeezy 3 perspex boots on Wednesday in Hollywood.

The 35-year-old sported a black leather jacket with various pictures of her face printed across it, an item she was seen wearing on Sunday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-Kanye-goes-Twitter-rant.html#ixzz418P590jv


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> "I'm not even gon lie to you. I love me so much right now"
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus be his phone falling in a puddle of water so he can stop.







just reposting this, the fireys in newtown, NSW are in point


----------



## redney

Black spandex - check
Fugly coat, slipping down to highlight boobs, cover rear - check
Fugly and nasty sweaty clear plastic boots to "support" the fashion "genius" - check

Hot mess indeed.

And man, she's a shorty even in heeled boots.


----------



## White Orchid

It's like every time she gets a new pair of shoes, she'll wear them every.single.day.  Rail, hail or shine.

And don't get me started on the rest of that hideous ensemble.


----------



## White Orchid

Kim and Khloe must have the same guy doing all their Photoshopping  :greengrin:


----------



## bagsforme

Sooooo narcissistic to wear a jacket with yourself on it.  

WTF kind of outfit is that?  Is she going to the gym in heels?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

bag-mania said:


> Sad but true. Let's face it, Kim isn't smart enough to have built the Kardashian empire on her own. Without Kris the family would never have become so rich and famous. It's no wonder if Kim follows orders.
> 
> I would love to be a fly on the wall in Kanye's  therapist's office.



That is the truth. PMK is evil but she is a mastermind.



Sasha2012 said:


> She has stood by her husband through a series of celebrity feuds and most recently a barrage of Twitter tirades.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian continued to show her support for Kanye West as she stepped out (once again) in a pair of his Yeezy 3 perspex boots on Wednesday in Hollywood.
> 
> The 35-year-old sported a black leather jacket with various pictures of her face printed across it, an item she was seen wearing on Sunday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-Kanye-goes-Twitter-rant.html#ixzz418P590jv



THAT JACKETTTTT! UGH. I do really love those shoes, though.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Kim and Khloe must have the same guy doing all their Photoshopping  :greengrin:



 That is some terrible photoshop... her right ankle 

Those boots are so ugly though. They make the feet sweat, the top of them looks like it's slicing through the skin and the heel height (too high) looks disproportionate to the shape of the boot. Just, no.


----------



## dr.pepper

He references prescription meds and his psychiatrist on TLOP so the FB post is not news. 

I don't believe it because it is near impossible to find a licensed therapist, psychologist or psychiatrist in LA without two doors to avoid this very situation. It is not just for celebs but for privacy since many industries in LA are a small world.


----------



## Crystalina

berrydiva said:


> Hey what can I say...one should always have courage in their convictions to say what they really mean especially when talking that ish. Yuh herd?




Yuh herd?

Lol wow, speaks volumes. [emoji90]


----------



## AECornell

What the hell is going on with her calves/ankles? It's like the top of her shoe is a black hole sucking in her leg.


----------



## chloebagfreak

It's 80 degrees here. She is completely overdressed, like usual . Strange outfit.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Watching Kim and Khloe pretend that their faces are normal on the show is hilarious.  Khloe actually said that no, she didn't get filler, her lips look like that because of stress over Lamar.  Ok, girl.


----------



## Oryx816

$hiteous shoes and jacket.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ugh I am sweating just looking at Kim in that ridiculous outfit, how do these people not feel hot or cold is beyond me.


----------



## michie

All that's wrong with that whole getup and what's in it and y'all talking 'bout dem shoes!??! She needs to embrace her size and wear looser clothing.


----------



## chowlover2

Maybe the shoes and ugly jacket are Kanye's idea of a push present? That jacket certainly looks like one of his awful gifts.


----------



## Queenpixie

i believe Kanye when he said that he told taylor 

I dont believe Kanye about the amber fingers


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> You could be right, then it comes back to Kanye not listening to anyone. It's been reported in recent weeks that people around him have tried to talk him into going to therapy (his friends, Kim). But if he doesn't think he has a problem he won't go. He is not so bad off that he could be committed against his will. It leaves the people around him in a bad position. Everyone saying somebody should do something, but nobody has the power to do anything about it except Kanye himself.



I think what I was trying to get at earlier is that what starts out as a persona/narrative (i.e. not mental illness) can morph into mental illness because you have a particular picture in your head of what genius is... i.e. the fantasy frays the boundary of mental illness instead of the other way around... if that's possible. There are no shortage of musicians in the history of music who've confused their constructed persona with who they really are. 

I've just been wondering how a person gets into the position they do. Some of the people who've worked with him say things like... "He always says the craziest things but he's a genius"... In everything he does, it's very important that he be seen as a genius. The longer a musician has been around the more expectations heap up the more difficult the creative process can be. His last album, with all the delays etc., must have cost him on several levels.

Edit: If his current volatility is wrapped up in the fundamental picture he has of himself (that of creative genius) treatment could be quite difficult and traumatic.


----------



## AECornell

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne..._medium=social&utm_campaign=KimToDivorceKanye



> *It's Over*
> 
> *Enough! Kim To Divorce Kanye Following Latest Epic Meltdown*
> 
> *Kardashian reportedly broke down to mom Kris Jenner.*
> 
> Posted on Feb 24, 2016 @ 19:07PM
> *Kim Kardashian* has finally had enough!
> 
> After months of Twitter rants and very public breakdowns, the reality  star has reportedly decided to leave her husband of just under two  years, *Kanye West*.
> Kim announced to her mom [*Kris Jenner*], I have to divorce Kanye,' a family insider told_ In Touch_ in their latest issue. It breaks her heart, but she doesnt see any other way.
> 
> In addition to bashing a respected music producer and making jabs at *Taylor Swift* last night, the troubled rapper, 38, allegedly wrecked havoc on New Yorks swanky Waldorf Astoria during a recent visit.
> 
> Stumbling into the hotels halls at 4 am earlier this month, he  caused a huge scene, an insider revealed. He refused to listen to  anyone and kept screaming, I am Kanye West and my wife is Kim f***ing  Kardashian.
> 
> The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star, 35, did not take the meltdown lightly.
> 
> He woke up their kids, North and Saint, and she yelled at him to get his own room and kicked him out, the insider continued.
> According to the source, the February 11 incident was the nail in the coffin for the mother of two.
> 
> Kim feels Kanye has given her no alternative. Divorce papers are being drawn up.
> 
> She certainly tried to save her marriage and her reputation. As RadarOnline.com exclusively reported, Kardashian released her 2-month-old sons baby photo in a desperate publicity attempt to thwart attention away from her crazed husband.
> She also ordered him to enter anger management therapy, to no avail.
> 
> Hes a ticking time bomb and insufferable to be around, a source told Radar.​


----------



## Oryx816

"She certainly tried to save her marriage--and her reputation"....lol!  What reputation is that?  Someone who disrobes at the drop of a hat and has a colossal plastic rear that she claims is God given?  Is that the reputation she is trying to save?


----------



## bagsforme

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Watching Kim and Khloe pretend that their faces are normal on the show is hilarious.  Khloe actually said that no, she didn't get filler, her lips look like that because of stress over Lamar.  Ok, girl.



She also blamed it on sucking D&$K


Thats the best one I've heard so far.


----------



## stylemepretty

AECornell said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne..._medium=social&utm_campaign=KimToDivorceKanye



PMK's been busy.


----------



## redney

stylemepretty said:


> PMK's been busy.



She is in overdrive lately!


----------



## limom

dr.pepper said:


> He references prescription meds and his psychiatrist on TLOP so the FB post is not news.
> 
> I don't believe it because it is near impossible to find a licensed therapist, psychologist or psychiatrist in LA without two doors to avoid this very situation. It is not just for celebs but for privacy since many industries in LA are a small world.



As always, consider the source
The cleaners and  the pr have been putting on overtime.....


----------



## dangerouscurves

You guys called it first!!!!


----------



## AECornell

I haven't seen any other reports, but TBH this showed up on my newsfeed so that's the only reason I saw it.


----------



## lizmil

Wow divorce will fix what is wrong with the both of them, right?  Will he end up ill in a brothel and she will nurse him back to health? More dating for both, but they still love each other?  Will he , gasp, be gay?


----------



## tweegy

saira1214 said:


> Obviously the Scott and Kourtney breakup is just a story line.




The entire family is a storyline. Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## saira1214

tweegy said:


> The entire family is a storyline. Smoke and mirrors.




True. Divorce rumors are right in cue.


----------



## tweegy

stylemepretty said:


> PMK's been busy.




So she'll divorce him for his attitude but not for dressing her like a depressed balloon? Priorities Kim &#128580;


----------



## Lookin@bags

Gosh I really hope she starts dressing normally


----------



## saira1214

I wonder why she doesn't start now? If she's getting a divorce, start dressing the way you want.  I suspect she likes the way Kanye dresses her.


----------



## terebina786

I just think she can't fit into the clothes she likes so she stays in cropped leggings.


----------



## Wildflower22

saira1214 said:


> I wonder why she doesn't start now? If she's getting a divorce, start dressing the way you want.  I suspect she likes the way Kanye dresses her.




I think she likes being controlled. She's been controlled probably her entire life, and that's her comfort zone.


----------



## knasarae

I don't believe it.  Not sure why, just doesn't seem like the right "time" yet.  I'm wondering does she have enough filmed footage of her cry for help against him yet.


----------



## bag-mania

I've said it before and I'll say it again. He knows exactly what he's doing. He's all about self-promotion.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I hope he has the balls to drag the Kardashians once they dispose of him


----------



## bag-mania

Glitterandstuds said:


> I hope he has the balls to drag the Kardashians once they dispose of him



If he doesn't it will be proof that the whole marriage was a sham and a business arrangement for the benefit of both parties.


----------



## AECornell

And I'm assuming divorce means break up, because they weren't actually married. Are marriage licenses public record? I know divorce filings always get put out there. Unless they make a fake one and leak it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Singra said:


> I think what I was trying to get at earlier is that what starts out as a persona/narrative (i.e. not mental illness) can morph into mental illness because you have a particular picture in your head of what genius is... i.e. the fantasy frays the boundary of mental illness instead of the other way around... if that's possible. There are no shortage of musicians in the history of music who've confused their constructed persona with who they really are.
> 
> I've just been wondering how a person gets into the position they do. Some of the people who've worked with him say things like... "He always says the craziest things but he's a genius"... In everything he does, it's very important that he be seen as a genius. IThe longer a musician has been around the more expectations heap up the more difficult the creative process can be. His last album, with all the delays etc., must have cost him on several levels.
> 
> Edit: If his current volatility is wrapped up in the fundamental picture he has of himself (that of creative genius) treatment could be quite difficult and traumatic.


You are so right, and so eloquent ! I so enjoy your way of expressing your point.
Did you study linguistics or are you a writer?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. He knows exactly what he's doing. He's all about self-promotion.



"New Album Coming This Summer"  He hasn't even completed this album. Who does he think is out there believing this mess? He's completely out of his mind.  I don't know why someone won't take him off of twitter yet.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> "New Album Coming This Summer"  He hasn't even completed this album. Who does he think is out there believing this mess? He's completely out of his mind.  I don't know why someone won't take him off of twitter yet.



TLOP isn't complete?  Well then why did he release it??  This man confuses me every day I don't know why I haven't learned my lesson yet.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> TLOP isn't complete?  Well then why did he release it??  This man confuses me every day I don't know why I haven't learned my lesson yet.



Nope. He's still editing some songs apparently. I don't understand why he bothered releasing it...it's so strange. Maybe TLOP will be the new album this summer.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> "I'm not even gon lie to you. I love me so much right now"
> 
> Jesus be his phone falling in a puddle of water so he can stop.



Lmao!!!


----------



## littlerock

Is Kim's outfit real life?


----------



## bag-mania

knasarae said:


> TLOP isn't complete?  Well then why did he release it??  This man confuses me every day I don't know why I haven't learned my lesson yet.



It isn't a professional way to handle business that's for sure. If you paid Tidal for the songs that came out two weeks ago, would you automatically get a free stream for the updated versions of the songs? It isn't right if customers are expected to pony up twice because Kanye cannot commit to a lyric.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> It isn't a professional way to handle business that's for sure. If you paid Tidal for the songs that came out two weeks ago, would you automatically get a free stream for the updated versions of the songs? It isn't right if customers are expected to pony up twice because Kanye cannot commit to a lyric.



Folks who paid Tidal for the "album" got a refund - the ability to purchase it wasn't up long apparently so it wasn't a lot of people impacted. I don't believe there was ever a pay per song option. If you have a Tidal subscription, you already get free streaming. You don't pay to stream each song, it's just a monthly fee to Tidal for access to all music in their catalog just like Spodify, Pandora, etc. So when he updates the song (or any artist updates their music), it's automatically updated on the service, there's nothing for the customer to do...the new version will be what they stream.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Folks who paid Tidal for the "album" got a refund - the ability to purchase it wasn't up long apparently so it wasn't a lot of people impacted. If you have a Tidal subscription, you already get free streaming. You don't pay to stream each song, it's just a monthly fee to Tidal for access to all music in their catalog just like Spodify, Pandora, etc.



Thanks, you can tell I don't do any streaming.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Thanks, you can tell I don't do any streaming.



LOL. I don't really do streaming (much) either...I prefer to own my music.


----------



## lil_fashionista

littlerock said:


> Is Kim's outfit real life?


----------



## Lounorada

glitterandstuds said:


> i hope he has the balls to drag the kardashians once they dispose of him




+1


----------



## Lounorada

littlerock said:


> Is Kim's outfit real life?


----------



## littlerock

Put Liz Lemon before Kayne's old tweets and try not to imagine Tracy Morgan

(sorry if this was posted already)


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

Wildflower22 said:


> Having lived with someone with a several (and abusive) personality disorder, I know first hand there's nothing that can be done unless the sick person wants it done.
> 
> I believe Kim and PMK knew this side all along but kept it in their back pocket to play up when the big D was imminent.



+1.  I've lived with someone like that as well who was also bipolar and a pathological liar and they're usually in total denial and will get nasty (in my experience) if you even slightly suggest there is something wrong with them.  I fear for their children.


----------



## Wildflower22

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> +1.  I've lived with someone like that as well who was also bipolar and a pathological liar and they're usually in total denial and will get nasty (in my experience) if you even slightly suggest there is something wrong with them.  I fear for their children.




Yes the children are the ones who will get hurt the most. Kids can't comprehend something like this so I hope he is at least evenly tempered around them.


----------



## Encore Hermes

littlerock said:


> Put Liz Lemon before Kayne's old tweets and try not to imagine Tracy Morgan
> 
> (sorry if this was posted already)


DEAD






 that is brilliant! Seriously I'm gonna go back and read more of his tweets w/ Liz Lemon !


----------



## Ladybug09

encore hermes said:


> dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is brilliant! Seriously i'm gonna go back and read more of his tweets w/ liz lemon !



lol


----------



## Vienna

The same spandex outfit again!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> Put Liz Lemon before Kayne's old tweets and try not to imagine Tracy Morgan
> 
> (sorry if this was posted already)



Hilarious. Thanks for posting, these tweets are from when he joined twitter the first time but I've never seen the Liz Lemon thing. My fav has always been "Do you know where to find marble conference tables? I'm looking to have a conference...not until I get the table though" 


....and, because some of his tweets were so ridiculous:


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> Hilarious. Thanks for posting, these tweets are from when he joined twitter the first time but I've never seen the Liz Lemon thing. My fav has always been "Do you know where to find marble conference tables? I'm looking to have a conference...not until I get the table though"
> 
> 
> ....and, because some of his tweets were so ridiculous:




lol

My favorite is the one about where his antique fish tank is. I don't know why but it sounds so ridiculous to me.


----------



## Junkenpo

That's awesome. I love it!


----------



## NYCBelle

Wildflower22 said:


> I think she likes being controlled. She's been controlled probably her entire life, and that's her comfort zone.



Puppet


----------



## CobaltBlu

littlerock said:


> Put Liz Lemon before Kayne's old tweets and try not to imagine Tracy Morgan
> 
> (sorry if this was posted already)



This is the funniest thing there is.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I just saw on the shade room that Kim and Dj Khaled are working on something together. Let's hope it's not music haha let us not forget how bad it was the last time she tried


----------



## yinnie

berrydiva said:


> Hilarious. Thanks for posting, these tweets are from when he joined twitter the first time but I've never seen the Liz Lemon thing. My fav has always been "Do you know where to find marble conference tables? I'm looking to have a conference...not until I get the table though"
> 
> 
> ....and, because some of his tweets were so ridiculous:





My hilarious thanks for sharing! Great weekend laugh


----------



## berrydiva

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I just saw on the shade room that Kim and Dj Khaled are working on something together. Let's hope it's not music haha let us not forget how bad it was the last time she tried



I hope it is music. I. Cannot. Wait.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> I hope it is music. I. Cannot. Wait.




I hope so too but I don't think the gods of comedy would be so kind as to give us the gift of Singing Kim. I'll guess it's some kind of new show. Here's Khaled's message. 



> Major [emoji360] alert!I'm up to something !! And when I say "something" I mean something MONUMENTAL!!! There's a thing called mogul talk boss talk...and then there's a thing called LEGACY TALK!!!! I keep hearing build your brand, build your brand...tell 'em I said build your brand & LEGACY!! Be the ones people talk about 100 years from now when they talk about icons because when bosses share the same vision, history gets made. Stay tuned. @kimkardashian x @djkhaled #WeTheBest


----------



## AECornell

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCRbAFcoajv/


----------



## Singra

For some reason I don't mind minimal holes in jeans but holes in sweaters/jerseys/t-shirts/tops/skirts/slacks/any other garment besides jeans... forget about it.


----------



## lil_fashionista

singra said:


> for some reason i don't mind minimal holes in jeans but holes in sweaters/jerseys/t-shirts/tops/skirts/slacks/any other garment besides jeans... Forget about it.



+1


----------



## Lounorada

DJ Khaled gets on my nerves, I can not stand him... 'mogul talk, boss talk, legacy talk'  Please, shut up.


----------



## LuxePRW

lounorada said:


> dj khaled gets on my nerves, i can not stand him... 'mogul talk, boss talk, legacy talk'  Please, shut up.



+1


----------



## AEGIS

singra said:


> for some reason i don't mind minimal holes in jeans but holes in sweaters/jerseys/t-shirts/tops/skirts/slacks/any other garment besides jeans... Forget about it.





lil_fashionista said:


> +1



+2


----------



## dr.pepper

Sorry if this has been discussed, but where is Kim currently living?

Is she at Kris'? Did she and Kanye really sell the house they were constantly revamping?


----------



## qudz104

Lounorada said:


> DJ Khaled gets on my nerves, I can not stand him... 'mogul talk, boss talk, legacy talk'  Please, shut up.




I followed him on snap for like 2 days but it was all so dang repetitive I had to unfollow him.


----------



## Jikena

Singra said:


> For some reason I don't mind minimal holes in jeans but holes in sweaters/jerseys/t-shirts/tops/skirts/slacks/any other garment besides jeans... forget about it.



I think it is the case for most people. Who would want holes in their shirts ? Looks like old torn clothes.


----------



## bag-mania

No Twitter rants lately just the usual Kanye stream of consciousness. He went hilariously all fanboy with at least seven tweets about Will Farrell in Zoolander 2. 

Among them:



> Will Ferrell has reached walking living breathing god status!
> 
> I just want to thank Will Ferrell for the years of joy he has brought into my life with amazing comedy
> 
> We all know Will Ferrell has always been the one!!!


----------



## lucifers

Jikena said:


> I think it is the case for most people. Who would want holes in their shirts ? Looks like old torn clothes.



I have 2 shirts with holes and I love them just that way. On the other hand I don't like torn jeans I know it's the in thing but I just can't.
My friends prefer torn jeans than shirts but I'm the opposite.


----------



## myown

AEGIS said:


> +2



and 3

i hate when people wear torn sweaters etc...


----------



## Jikena

lucifers said:


> I have 2 shirts with holes and I love them just that way. On the other hand I don't like torn jeans I know it's the in thing but I just can't.
> My friends prefer torn jeans than shirts but I'm the opposite.



Oops sorry I meant no offense.  Maybe the holes in your shirts look good. I was actually thinking about Kanye's line when I said that, his line really looks like mothes ate through all the clothes.


----------



## krissa

dr.pepper said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, but where is Kim currently living?
> 
> Is she at Kris'? Did she and Kanye really sell the house they were constantly revamping?



She's never left Kris' place even since she got married. These housing "renovations" are just a ruse.


----------



## Oryx816

krissa said:


> She's never left Kris' place even since she got married. These housing "renovations" are just a ruse.




True, but can you blame her?  I wouldn't want to live with Kanye either!


----------



## krissa

Oryx816 said:


> True, but can you blame her?  I wouldn't want to live with Kanye either!




Lol I wouldn't, but isn't that what "for better or worse" is all about? You take the good with the bad. That's assuming they're really married too.


----------



## Oryx816

krissa said:


> Lol I wouldn't, but isn't that what "for better or worse" is all about? You take the good with the bad. That's assuming they're really married too.




I don't know if "for better or worse" applies to relationships with your beard.

Talk about being between a rock and hard place....Kris or Kanye?


----------



## grand_duchess

So the only husband she really lived with was Damon. Ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

krissa said:


> She's never left Kris' place even since she got married. These housing "renovations" are just a ruse.


Agreed.




Oryx816 said:


> True, but can you blame her?  I wouldn't want to live with Kanye either!


That is true, but surely she has enough money of her own to buy or rent her own place [del]that she can also pretend is the 'marital' home[/del]...? 
Or maybe she's saving all her money for that inevitable day when the Kardashians fall and she goes back to organizing peoples closets...


----------



## White Orchid

Imma just bumpin' this thread cos I'm sure Kim's having one of those "Why isn't the spotlight on meeee?!?!" Moments amidst all this Oscar talk, lol.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true, but surely she has enough money of her own to buy or rent her own place [del]that she can also pretend is the 'marital' home[/del]...?
> Or maybe she's saving all her money for that inevitable day when the Kardashians fall and she goes back to organizing peoples closets...




 she needs to save those pennies!!!  That is why she sells her stuff on eBay.  Saving for a rainy day!


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Imma just bumpin' this thread cos I'm sure Kim's having one of those "Why isn't the spotlight on meeee?!?!" Moments amidst all this Oscar talk, lol.





She'll post some #throwback nudes as soon as she wakes up...


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> She'll post some #throwback nudes as soon as she wakes up...



Err, thanks for that mental image as I head off to bed...


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Err, thanks for that mental image as I head off to bed...




+1.  I am just about to go to bed too.  Hope I don't have nightmares!


----------



## coconutsboston

Oryx816 said:


> +1.  I am just about to go to bed too.  Hope I don't have nightmares!


+1 more.  Bleghhh!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Surprised Kanye wasn't on Twitter asking why he wasn't nominated for an Oscar.


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Surprised Kanye wasn't on Twitter asking why he wasn't nominated for an Oscar.



you mean, #Imatter?


----------



## VickyB

Kim be beyond green with envy regarding how much better Theigen (sp?) looks preggers than she did.


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Surprised Kanye wasn't on Twitter asking why he wasn't nominated for an Oscar.




don't give him any ideas!
maybe his minders put him on a social media ban for the duration of the oscars' party


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Surprised Kanye wasn't on Twitter asking why he wasn't nominated for an Oscar.



He's been quiet for a couple days now. Maybe Kris does have him on a time out.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Kim be beyond green with envy regarding how much better Theigen (sp?) looks preggers than she did.



You mean like this?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian looked in high spirits on Tuesday evening despite news she is being sued over a 2014 auto accident in Beverly Hills. 

The 35-year-old reality star put her cleavage on display in tight exercise gear while leaving a salon in Beverly Hills.

Meanwhile, Kim was named as a defendant in a lawsuit filed that same day in Los Angeles Superior Court, according to an article byTMZ.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-seeks-unspecified-damages.html#ixzz41iik6lir


----------



## Fran0421

Why is she always wearing those tights out- my eyes burn.


----------



## usmcwifey

Fran0421 said:


> Why is she always wearing those tights out- my eyes burn.




What was the Mean Girls movie line? "It's the only thing that fits me right now"... Seriously cannot think of any other reason to wear the atrocious outfits she's been sporting [emoji15]


----------



## AECornell

usmcwifey said:


> what was the mean girls movie line? "it's the only thing that fits me right now"... Seriously cannot think of any other reason to wear the atrocious outfits she's been sporting [emoji15]


----------



## Oryx816

This thread has gone cold since Kanye is on hiatus from his Twitter rodomontade rants.

Maybe he is getting a leather jacket like Kim's but instead of her face and breasts it could have his twitter feuds on it.  Except the recent one with Amber.  He wouldn't want that immortalized in leather.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye hasn't been tweeting because he's been busy with his new hobby, pirating software!




> *Kanye West caught using Pirate Baypossibly to download music software*
> 
> Kanye West, after reportedly considering legal action against The Pirate Bay for facilitating mass piracy of his new album _The Life of Pablo_, has seemingly been caught trying to pirate some music software from The Pirate Bay.
> 
> Early Wednesday morning, Kanye tweeted a photo that showed him listening to Sufjan Stevens on YouTube. If you look closely  at Kanye's browser tabs, however, you can see that prior to watching  the video he was researchingand possibly attempting to  downloadsome advanced wavetable synthesiser software called Serum.
> 
> Deadmau5, music producer and co-founder of Xfer Records, which makes  Serum, was not amused by Kanye's actions. "What the **** @kanyewest ...  Can't afford serum? Dick," he tweeted. A few minutes later he followed up with this zinger: "Let's start a Kickstarter to help @kanyewest afford a copy of Serum."
> 
> Amusingly, Kanye also seems to have a MacKeeper  tab open, along with two more tabsMedia Downloader and (1)  Attention!that are probably up to no good. Perhaps those tabs were just  automatic pop-ups from his visit to The Pirate Bay, though. (Also,  while we're at it, it doesn't look like Kanye was actually using _The_  Pirate Bay in this instance, but rather another piracy site that also  calls itself The Pirate Bay, which probably gets its files from _The_ Pirate Bay.)
> 
> Kanye's new album was exclusively available on Tidal, driving up pirate downloads.
> 
> As for why Kanye was looking to pirate Serum, which retails for  $190/£140, it isn't clear. The artist has previously stated that,  despite being one of the most successful artists of the last two  decades, he's actually $53 million in debt. But this is _Kanye_;  he has access to some of the best recording studios in the world. Maybe  he wanted to try the software out before he bought it. Or maybe Kanye,  like every other human out there, just likes free stuff.
> 
> Kanye hasn't yet responded to the hundreds of angry tweets that he  received last night, but hopefully he'll soon take to Twitter to explain  the incriminating photo.
> 
> In February, Kanye West was reportedly considering legal action against The Pirate Bay after his new album, _The Life of Pablo_, was downloaded almost a million times in under a week. _The Life of Pablo_  is exclusively available via the subscription streaming service Tidal,  which is probably why the album was pirated so many times. And yes, it  is ironic that Kanye opened up YouTube to listen to Sufjan Stevens,  rather than using Tidal (which he is a co-owner of, incidentally, along  with some other big artists including Deadmau5...)
> http://arstechnica.com/business/201...-using-pirate-bay-to-download-music-software/


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Kanye hasn't been tweeting because he's been busy with his new hobby, pirating software!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## YSoLovely

Isn't it ironic how he got caught using the same illegal service he threatened to sue just weeks ago?


----------



## usmcwifey

AECornell said:


> View attachment 3290062




Ah yes this is it!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Kanye hasn't been tweeting because he's been busy with his new hobby, pirating software!



Hilarious for many reasons.


----------



## lovely

PMK probably changed his twitter password and he can't figure out how to reset it.


----------



## berrydiva

lovely said:


> PMK probably changed his twitter password and he can't figure out how to reset it.



Only if she wants to lose her life messing with that man.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian looked in high spirits on Tuesday evening despite news she is being sued over a 2014 auto accident in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star put her cleavage on display in tight exercise gear while leaving a salon in Beverly Hills.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kim was named as a defendant in a lawsuit filed that same day in Los Angeles Superior Court, according to an article byTMZ.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-seeks-unspecified-damages.html#ixzz41iik6lir



Looks like the same dermatologist that Blac Chyna and Rob went to a few weeks ago. Why does this family go to the dermatologist in the night?


----------



## lovely

berrydiva said:


> Only if she wants to lose her life messing with that man.



i bet she thinks she could go toe-to-toe with him!

i wonder if this pirating software info will have him twitter ranting again? i'll just pop some corn while i wait...


----------



## berrydiva

^he's been tweeting...it's not exactly a rant and from what I can gather, he's tweeting to Deadmau5. Maybe it will turn into a rant.


----------



## Freak4Coach

AECornell said:


> View attachment 3290062



I'm usually just a lurker here but I just had to say - I thought this was so funny that I laughed so hard that my eggs almost flew out of my mouth.  What makes it even funnier is it's probably true.    Side note - love this move!


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> ^he's been tweeting...it's not exactly a rant and from what I can gather, he's tweeting to Deadmau5. Maybe it will turn into a rant.



Well, so far it's pretty incomprehensible. That makes for the beginnings of a good rant IMO. 

In typical Kanye fashion, he's being called out so he's trying to turn it around on his accusers. It might even work if anyone could understand him. As it stands he's a big hypocrite, which will surprise no one.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> ^he's been tweeting...it's not exactly a rant and from what I can gather, he's tweeting to Deadmau5. Maybe it will turn into a rant.








What is he going on about... carrying heads on planes, Minnie mouse...??


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Well, so far it's pretty incomprehensible. That makes for the beginnings of a good rant IMO.
> 
> In typical Kanye fashion, he's being called out so he's trying to turn it around on his accusers. It might even work if anyone could understand him. As it stands he's a big hypocrite, which will surprise no one.





Lounorada said:


> What is he going on about... carrying heads on planes, Minnie mouse...??



I can comprehend it...it's all based around the fact that he and Deadmau5 have been going at each other for a few years now....Deadmau5 said, unprovoked, in an interview years ago he "f*cking hates Kanye, he's a try hard" and Kanye responded by saying Deadmau5 is a gimmick and uses the head as marketing (basically called him a try hard too)...hence him now going in on the mouse head....but his jokes about it are lame. Kanye need to sit down. They're both the same though...think very highly of themselves and constantly seek attention.


If you don't know Deadmau5
rolling stone


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Madonna worked withh DeadMau5 as well.

Kanye's annnoyed because he got busted.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> What is he going on about... carrying heads on planes, Minnie mouse...??



I thought it was kind of funny.  First time I thought Kanye might have a sense of humour.


----------



## AECornell

I'm almost positive I quote this movie multiple times a week. Annnnd I got a shirt. I'm a dork.





Freak4Coach said:


> I'm usually just a lurker here but I just had to say - I thought this was so funny that I laughed so hard that my eggs almost flew out of my mouth.  What makes it even funnier is it's probably true.    Side note - love this move!


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Madonna worked withh DeadMau5 as well.
> 
> Kanye's annnoyed because he got busted.



Madonna?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I can comprehend it...it's all based around the fact that he and Deadmau5 have been going at each other for a few years now....Deadmau5 said, unprovoked, in an interview years ago he "f*cking hates Kanye, he's a try hard" and Kanye responded by saying Deadmau5 is a gimmick and uses the head as marketing (basically called him a try hard too)...hence him now going in on the mouse head....but his jokes about it are lame. Kanye need to sit down. They're both the same though...think very highly of themselves and constantly seek attention.
> 
> 
> If you don't know Deadmau5
> rolling stone


Thanks for explaining! That is one of Kanyes petty dramas I never paid attention to. 
I know of Deadmau5 and the creepy mouse head, but your so right that Kanyes jokes about him are plain bad... that's why I was like, 'I don't get it' :greengrin:


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> What is he going on about... carrying heads on planes, Minnie mouse...??




I don't either...


----------



## shiny_things

I'm telling you, he's schizophreni or at the very least mentally ill.

Honestly, I'd bet my professional reputation on it.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Thanks for explaining! That is one of Kanyes petty dramas I never paid attention to.
> I know of Deadmau5 and the creepy mouse head, but your so right that Kanyes jokes about him are plain bad... that's why I was like, 'I don't get it' :greengrin:



I think he does voice command tweets hence the '# hash tag'  I think those are all supposed to be hashtags   

It took me awhile to figure it out too until I remembered his drama with Deadmau5 years ago. They're both Tidal co-owners though...they should go figure out why that mess is failing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet he had a meeting with Deadmau and Deadmau agreed to this and then Deadmau changed at the last minute and now Deadmayu is a fake.


----------



## redney

Haha, celebs read Kanye's tweets at the Vanity Fair Oscars party.

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/03/kanye-west-tweets-dramatic-reading

I don't know how to embed a video so maybe someone else can help.


----------



## Freak4Coach

AECornell said:


> I'm almost positive I quote this movie multiple times a week. Annnnd I got a shirt. I'm a dork.
> View attachment 3290439



I meant to say I love the MOVIE - not move.  LOL!  I guess I'm a dork too - I probably would have bought the shirt too if I had seen it. :shame:


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I think he does voice command tweets hence the '# hash tag'  I think those are all supposed to be hashtags
> 
> It took me awhile to figure it out too until I remembered his drama with Deadmau5 years ago. *They're both Tidal co-owners though...they should go figure out why that mess is failing*.


 True, but #theyaintgottimeforthat #prioritesofanarcissist


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> True, but #theyaintgottimeforthat #prioritesofanarcissist



Perfect!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> I bet he had a meeting with Deadmau and Deadmau agreed to this and then Deadmau changed at the last minute and now Deadmayu is a fake.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> True, but #theyaintgottimeforthat #prioritesofanarcissist


----------



## tweegy

AECornell said:


> View attachment 3290062



Too funny! Im sorry to be mean but thats funny


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kim and Kourtney wurked it when they went to a cafe in calabasas today
Filming
Daily mail


----------



## Oryx816

I guess this is the year of full body spanx for Kim.  I see she has now taken a page from Khloe and uses a handbag to hide the camel toe or flab.  Size up ladies!  Problem solved!


----------



## glamourous1098

That outfit looks like something a modern dance troupe would wear for an "interpretive" dance piece.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They _both _look pretty awful ^^ Kourtney's dress length is frumpy.


----------



## pukasonqo

is kimbo trying to be like amber rose?
poor himalayan b, being used as a camel toe cover...
yeezy cries poor and the kartrashians bring out the  Bs and Ks


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder if Kimmie did some full body lipo or have a full body lift and that's why she is wearing all the spandex? It isn't flattering and not high fashion.&#129300;


----------



## Encore Hermes

glamourous1098 said:


> That outfit looks like something an _ underfunded_ modern dance troupe would wear for an "interpretive" dance piece.




fixed it for ya doll


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> fixed it for ya doll




I die!


----------



## starsandbucks

I say this as a home sewist myself and I realize that Kourtney's dress probably cost something appalling like $1500, but it really looks like a Home Ec project.


----------



## aleksandras

pukasonqo said:


> is kimbo trying to be like amber rose?
> *poor himalayan b, being used as a camel toe cover...*
> yeezy cries poor and the kartrashians bring out the  Bs and Ks



I feel sorry for the Birkin


----------



## White Orchid

What you'd look like wearing a condom.


----------



## wantitneedit

She's gone full Courtney Stodden now!  Though Courtney wouldn't be carrying the Birkin nor wearing the jacket.


----------



## Queenpixie

she has been going to epione too much...


----------



## Jikena

Oryx816 said:


> I guess this is the year of full body spanx for Kim.  I see she has now taken a page from Khloe and uses a handbag to hide the camel toe or flab.  Size up ladies!  Problem solved!



Yesss. How ridiculous does she look with the way her arm is placed with the bag on her camel toe


----------



## PrincessGina

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if Kimmie did some full body lipo or have a full body lift and that's why she is wearing all the spandex? It isn't flattering and not high fashion.&#129300;


Yeah I was thinking this too 

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oryx816

Jikena said:


> Yesss. How ridiculous does she look with the way her arm is placed with the bag on her camel toe




I know!  That awkward position to carry the Birkin!  She is using it for a twofold purpose.  First, as a cover for her body.  Second, as a cover for her husband's proclamations of being destitute.  Either way, she is consumed with what people think of her.

Also, I have been to bullfights where the bull's nostrils are less flared than hers.


----------



## Jikena

Oryx816 said:


> I know!  That awkward position to carry the Birkin!  She is using it for a twofold purpose.  First, as a cover for her body.  Second, as a cover for her husband's proclamations of being destitute.  Either way, she is consumed with what people think of her.
> 
> Also, I have been to bullfights where the bull's nostrils are less flared than hers.



True, I hadn't noticed.  What's up with her nose ?


----------



## Oryx816

I want to reiterate I HATE HER SUNGLASSES!  All of them!  None suit her face at all.  

She is probably wearing them because they were given to her for free.


----------



## White Orchid

Sorry, but what happens here?



Queenpixie said:


> she has been going to epione too much...


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Sorry, but what happens here?




Dermal puncturing....lol!

Botox and fillers baby!


----------



## .pursefiend.

is she wearing jelly sandals? kimberly.. girlllll *rubs temples*


----------



## tweegy

wantitneedit said:


> She's gone full Courtney Stodden now!  Though Courtney wouldn't be carrying the Birkin nor wearing the jacket.



You bite your tongue! How dare you compare Kim to our FRESH demure flower Mzz Stodden. 

Did Kim have a pink poodle in her music video?? I THINK not! It's withering apples to FRESH Red Bell Peppers Darhling!

Don't put it on me Gurrr


----------



## White Orchid

I don't even know what that is and am afraid to even ask!!!



Oryx816 said:


> Dermal puncturing....lol!
> 
> Botox and fillers baby!


----------



## Lounorada

glamourous1098 said:


> That outfit looks like something a modern dance troupe would wear for an "interpretive" dance piece.




New show pitch: The K's could do a remake of 'Fame!' entitled, 'Fame-Heaux!' they'd all be wearing Yeezy season 1+2+3 and the interpretive dance could be the process [del]struggle[/del] it takes for them to squeeze into all the way too small clothes they wear.
It would be entertaining to say the least... I'd watch it :greengrin:


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Kim and Kourtney wurked it when they went to a cafe in calabasas today
> Filming
> Daily mail
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/03/01/31CA4C6A00000578-3474089-image-a-2_1456970289540.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/03/01/31CA3CD500000578-3474089-image-a-3_1456970295802.jpg



So, for 2016 Kim is going to wear body condoms and long coats. How stylish... 
 
She looks so dumb with the awkwardly placed bag to cover her camel-toe... Here's a suggestion, don't wear leggings as pants 



I do like that khaki coat she's wearing though... :ninja:


----------



## White Orchid

And I'm none the wiser lol.

Dermal Puncture and Capillary Blood Collection. A dermal (skin) puncture may be required when a venipuncture cannot be performed or may be the option of choice for some point-of-care test procedures. A dermal puncture may be a fingerstick or, in the case of small infants, may be a heelstick.


----------



## White Orchid

I kinda like it too.

Please don't banish us, bishes :greengrin:


Lounorada said:


> So, for 2016 Kim is going to wear body condoms and long coats. How stylish...
> 
> She looks so dumb with the awkwardly placed bag to cover her camel-toe... Here's a suggestion, don't wear leggings as pants
> 
> 
> 
> I do like that khaki coat she's wearing though... :ninja:


----------



## Jayne1

Both are funny. Intentional, or not.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Both are funny. Intentional, or not.


 I laughed out loud at Deadmau5s tweet. They're both so childish and petty.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I don't even know what that is and am afraid to even ask!!!




I was joking with you.  They go there for botox and fillers!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Dressed for 2 totally different seasons.



Encore Hermes said:


> Kim and Kourtney wurked it when they went to a cafe in calabasas today
> Filming
> Daily mail
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/03/01/31CA4C6A00000578-3474089-image-a-2_1456970289540.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/03/01/31CA3CD500000578-3474089-image-a-3_1456970295802.jpg


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2016/03/03...n-kanye-west-taylor-swifts-feud-its-not-over/

Kanye West and his mother-in-law Kris Jenner arrive at Charles de Gaulle Airport for Paris Fashion Week on Thursday (March 3) in Paris, France.

The evening before, the 38-year-old entertainers pal Chrissy Teigen was on Watch What Happens Live!, where she talked about how she and John Legend felt awkward watching Taylor Swifts Grammys acceptance speech where she alluded to their feud.

Oh man. See, its so hard when youre put in the middle like that. Its tough. I didnt get to see it live, but I dont know. Its so awkward. Its like an uncomfortable moment. Its just weird. John [Legend] and I both were very uncomfortable by it, Chrissy told Andy Cohen. Let me tell you, its not over. This is going to go on. This is being waged.


----------



## tweegy

Did a dog attack his pants at the airport?


----------



## usmcwifey

Jayne1 said:


> Both are funny. Intentional, or not.




OMG [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jikena

tweegy said:


> Did a dog attack his pants at the airport?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Both are funny. Intentional, or not.


----------



## berrydiva

If Kanye is going to insist on wearing those pants with all those holes, the least he can do is find some Coco butter for those ashy looking knees of his.


----------



## gillianna

Kanye is a fashion genius.  His vision is so creative and shows his talent.  Who would have the strength to put in the many hours and sleepless nights he has suffered through to design his wardrobe of ripped holes for that homeless Amish Spanx copy dumpster chic look?  It takes a great mind to do this.  LV and Chanel can't reach such greatness.  Where is PMK's purse holder Cory on this trip to Paris, or is she now Kanye's minder?


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Did a dog attack his pants at the airport?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> If Kanye is going to insist on wearing those pants with all those holes, the least he can do is find some Coco butter for those ashy looking knees of his.



Don't encourage him to keep wearing them  
He needs to burn them and erase them from his memory... they look ridiculous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Did a dog attack his pants at the airport?







berrydiva said:


> If Kanye is going to insist on wearing those pants with all those holes, the least he can do is find some Coco butter for those ashy looking knees of his.



no, no coco butter, it's part of the homeless chic look


----------



## chowlover2

gillianna said:


> Kanye is a fashion genius.  His vision is so creative and shows his talent.  Who would have the strength to put in the many hours and sleepless nights he has suffered through to design his wardrobe of ripped holes for that homeless Amish Spanx copy dumpster chic look?  It takes a great mind to do this.  LV and Chanel can't reach such greatness.  Where is PMK's purse holder Cory on this trip to Paris, or is she now Kanye's minder?




Corey seems to be Kourt's new nanny!


----------



## TC1

Korey is passed around to whichever Kardashian finds it Konvenient...for him to earn his paycheck.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> Corey seems to be Kourt's new nanny!


He's like a really cheap version of Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Corey seems to be Kourt's new nanny!





her Manny!   they were all the rage a few years ago.


----------



## gillianna

rIchardo can always hire Cory when the KKlan has no more use for him.


----------



## bag-mania

So he's off to Paris to watch fashion shows with his mother-in-law. 

When does he spend time with his wife or, heaven forbid, his children?


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> If Kanye is going to insist on wearing those pants with all those holes, the least he can do is find some Coco butter for those ashy looking knees of his.



i don't want to see anything above his knees.


----------



## Singra

Dear Kanye

Please stop trying to bring back the 90's.

Hugs,
S


----------



## Lounorada

I don't normally read Vogues collection reviews, but I took a minute to read the review for Balmains F/W'16 collection and apparently the entire collection was inspired/based on Kim (which explains some of the models wearing hideous wigs).
I could not roll my eyes hard enough at reading that.
Olivier has lost his damn mind, tarnishing the Balmain brand as he has done and creating a collection based on Kim K. I mean, seriously?  He should be fired and never allowed work in high fashion again.
Just when you think their egos could not be enlarged any more than they are 
Oh, and the collection was absolutely hideous, like Liberace meets Moulin Rouge meets Pretty Woman. I can't see how anyone (besides the fools in this family) could wear this crap in the real world. 


Review:


> by Nicole Phelps
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2016-ready-to-wear/balmain
> Kris Jenner and Kanye West were in the front row at Balmain today. And Kim Kardashian West was on the runway. Well, not in the flesh. But Kendall Jenner and the rest of Olivier Rousteing&#8217;s supermodel crew were certainly doing their best impressions of her. There were the blonde extensions Kendall was sporting (Kim went platinum for Kanye&#8217;s fashion-show-slash-record-listening-party in New York last month). There were the head-to-toe monochrome neutrals (icy gray, pale pink, and beige) that Kim prefers to wear. And there were the padded bubble miniskirts, modeled, it seemed, off of Kim&#8217;s pneumatic curves. *&#8220;Curves are really important today,&#8221; Rousteing said backstage, &#8220;because the women of today are really curvy, and they&#8217;re an inspiration, like hip-hop stars, reality stars.&#8221;*
> Rousteing has often touted diversity on his runways, not just in terms of race or nationality, but also of age. Cindy Crawford, Claudia Schiffer, and Naomi Campbell&#8212;50, 45, and 45, respectively&#8212;star in his Spring ad campaign. He gets props for that. But if he&#8217;s really going to tackle the shape issue, he should put his money where his mouth is and enlist truly curvy girls next season. And we don&#8217;t mean Victoria&#8217;s Secret curves, we mean curvy curves. Kim curves. *After all, as Kanye West put it afterward: &#8220;She&#8217;s the source; the whole collection is based on Kim.&#8221;*
> The show&#8217;s corsetry and its metallic waist-shaper belts put the emphasis squarely on the rounded and uplifted derriere. Beyond that, Rousteing&#8217;s message for Fall was about the decorated body: pearl-encrusted and tasseled poitrines, lacy legs undulating with ruffles, rococo beaded embroideries on clingy velvet and sheer mesh, and hyper-fitted tailoring in tapestry silks. Like Kardashian West, Rousteing&#8217;s Balmain provokes love-it-or-hate-it reactions. There seemed to be more of the latter in the crowd assembled today. But, also like his famous muse, he isn&#8217;t giving an inch on his super-flashy vision. And why should he? Sales are up season over season, and the New York store is finally opening this Spring.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> I don't normally read Vogues collection reviews, but I took a minute to read the review for Balmains F/W'16 collection and apparently the entire collection was inspired/based on Kim (which explains some of the models wearing hideous wigs).
> I could not roll my eyes hard enough at reading that.
> Olivier has lost his damn mind, tarnishing the Balmain brand as he has done and creating a collection based on Kim K. I mean, seriously?  He should be fired and never allowed work in high fashion again.
> Just when you think their egos could not be enlarged any more than they are
> Oh, and the collection was absolutely hideous, like Liberace meets Moulin Rouge meets Pretty Woman. I can't see how anyone (besides the fools in this family) could wear this crap in the real world.



I actually love all the outfits. Most of them, I wouldn't wear myself cause you have to be really confident in your style to wear that kind of stuff... But it looks really good to me.  I don't know anything about runway outfits but everything I've seen in the past is stuff that no one would wear in the real world.


----------



## Aminamina

Have a camomilla


----------



## redney

I'm not seeing Kim in the collection. This collection has a bit of color, a variety of fabrics, lack of huge overcoats, and lack of Spandex bodysuits. The garments are the proper size and well-fitted and designed to show off waistlines. There was only one garment with boobs on display.

If it was truly Kim, where is the condom Spandex bodysuit? Where is the all black Spandex bodysuit? Where are the enormous ankle-length coats designed to hide her enormous rump? That's all Kanye dresses her in these days.


----------



## lil_fashionista

redney said:


> I'm not seeing Kim in the collection. This collection has a bit of color, a variety of fabrics, lack of huge overcoats, and lack of Spandex bodysuits. The garments are the proper size and well-fitted and designed to show off waistlines. There was only one garment with boobs on display.
> 
> If it was truly Kim, where is the condom Spandex bodysuit? Where is the all black Spandex bodysuit? Where are the enormous ankle-length coats designed to hide her enormous rump? That's all Kanye dresses her in these days.



Well this collection would have been designed several months ago before Kanye changed Kim's style to what she currently wears. 

I can definitely see people like Nicki Minaj, Lil Kim and Mary J Blige wearing this collection so his stated influence has translated well to the runway.


----------



## gillianna

Kanye is the one who quoted it was designed around Kim.  Just another one of his delusions again thinking he and his so called wife are important.  Maybe he is off his medications and another Twitter rant will be coming out soon.
He looked a bit drugged down with PMK pictures.  Maybe he was put in time out?


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> *Kanye is the one who quoted it was designed around Kim.  Just another one of his delusions again thinking he and his so called wife are important.*  Maybe he is off his medications and another Twitter rant will be coming out soon.
> He looked a bit drugged down with PMK pictures.  Maybe he was put in time out?




IDK, I think this is more truth than a delusion. Olivier seems obsessed by this family, so I believe the collection is based on Kim (as sad as that is) and he's also a friend of Kanye, so it would have been common knowledge to him about the collection being inspired by his 'wife', I'm sure. Kanye probably brainwashed Olivier into thinking like him, I would guess he can be very persuasive the way he never shuts up


----------



## usmcwifey

My first time seeing this pic (is it on here already?) ...it almost makes her appear like a normal caring mom, except for the fact that it's probably staged ...


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> IDK, I think this is more truth than a delusion. Olivier seems obsessed by this family, so I believe the collection is based on Kim (as sad as that is) and he's also a friend of Kanye, so it would have been common knowledge to him about the collection being inspired by his 'wife', I'm sure. Kanye probably brainwashed Olivier into thinking like him, I would guess he can be very persuasive the way he never shuts up



Olivier's been up Kims a$$ for years. It's no surprise that Balmain has essentially become the Kim K Collection.


----------



## Oryx816

labelwhore04 said:


> Olivier's been up Kims a$$ for years. It's no surprise that Balmain has essentially become the Kim K Collection.




Oh so that is why her a$$ looks the way it does!


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Olivier's been up Kims a$$ for years. It's no surprise that Balmain has essentially become the Kim K Collection.


 Exactly.


----------



## gillianna

Is Oliver one of Kanye's special friends?  I am not sure about him being up Kim's a$$.


----------



## wantitneedit

tweegy said:


> You bite your tongue! How dare you compare Kim to our FRESH demure flower Mzz Stodden.
> 
> Did Kim have a pink poodle in her music video?? I THINK not! It's withering apples to FRESH Red Bell Peppers Darhling!
> 
> Don't put it on me Gurrr



  sorry, i misspoke!!!


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> Is Oliver one of Kanye's special friends?  I am not sure about him being up Kim's a$$.


 
I think he's up Kanyes a$$ first and foremost :ninja: who would have opened the door for Olivier to the K/Js and now he's up all of their a$$es and kissing their a$$es while he's there.


----------



## Lounorada

This was the pic Vogue used of Kanye 'Front Row'...
Looking like Liberaces garden gnome


----------



## mrsinsyder

usmcwifey said:


> My first time seeing this pic (is it on here already?) ...it almost makes her appear like a normal caring mom, except for the fact that it's probably staged ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291673


How many faces ago was that?


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> This was the pic Vogue used of Kanye 'Front Row'...
> Looking like Liberaces garden gnome


At first glance I thought he was on the toilet. In a crowd.


----------



## White Orchid

You know this family isn't normal cos no man spends this much time with his Mother-in-law.  No man.



bag-mania said:


> So he's off to Paris to watch fashion shows with his mother-in-law.
> 
> When does he spend time with his wife or, heaven forbid, his children?


----------



## White Orchid

Lol @ probably.  The entire shoot was.



usmcwifey said:


> My first time seeing this pic (is it on here already?) ...it almost makes her appear like a normal caring mom, except for the fact that it's probably staged ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291673


----------



## White Orchid

He looks like such a miserable git.  I'm so glad Kim is stuck with him and not living in marital bliss with Reggie.



Lounorada said:


> This was the pic Vogue used of Kanye 'Front Row'...
> Looking like Liberaces garden gnome


----------



## Jayne1

His Velcro shoes look like the kind the elderly need.


----------



## chowlover2

coconutsboston said:


> At first glance I thought he was on the toilet. In a crowd.



Yes, me too!


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> This was the pic Vogue used of Kanye 'Front Row'...
> Looking like Liberaces garden gnome




He's sitting there like a recalcitrant child. Kris must have taken away his phone and told him no Twitter until after the show.


----------



## BPC

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2016/03/03...n-kanye-west-taylor-swifts-feud-its-not-over/
> 
> Kanye West and his mother-in-law Kris Jenner arrive at Charles de Gaulle Airport for Paris Fashion Week on Thursday (March 3) in Paris, France.
> 
> The evening before, the 38-year-old entertainers pal Chrissy Teigen was on Watch What Happens Live!, where she talked about how she and John Legend felt awkward watching Taylor Swifts Grammys acceptance speech where she alluded to their feud.
> 
> Oh man. See, its so hard when youre put in the middle like that. Its tough. I didnt get to see it live, but I dont know. Its so awkward. Its like an uncomfortable moment. Its just weird. John [Legend] and I both were very uncomfortable by it, Chrissy told Andy Cohen. Let me tell you, its not over. This is going to go on. This is being waged.



Those pants are beyond terrible, but that belt... :lolots:


----------



## Oryx816

BPC said:


> Those pants are beyond terrible, but that belt... :lolots:




 those are the kinds of belts little kids wore in the 70s.  I had a rainbow one.  Lol!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> This was the pic Vogue used of Kanye 'Front Row'...
> Looking like Liberaces garden gnome





I just don't understand...what is he wearing?


----------



## michie

usmcwifey said:


> My first time seeing this pic (is it on here already?) ...*it almost makes her appear like a normal caring mom*, except for the fact that it's probably staged ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291673



You're too kind. Kim looks like a strange woman approaching a child to kidnap. Ol' "Stranger Danger" looking a$$.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> This was the pic Vogue used of Kanye 'Front Row'...
> Looking like Liberaces garden gnome


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> This was the pic Vogue used of Kanye 'Front Row'...
> Looking like Liberaces garden gnome




I die


----------



## morgan20

michie said:


> You're too kind. Kim looks like a strange woman approaching a child to kidnap. Ol' "Stranger Danger" looking a$$.




Damn girl


----------



## morgan20

This is my to go thread when I am feeling down......hilarious!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> You're too kind. Kim looks like *a strange woman approaching a child to kidnap.* Ol' "Stranger Danger" looking a$$.











Seriously, my first thought was .......want some candy little girl?.......


----------



## myown

usmcwifey said:


> My first time seeing this pic (is it on here already?) ...it almost makes her appear like a normal caring mom, except for the fact that it's probably staged ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291673



what is that on North hand? a giant caterpillar?


----------



## Queenpixie

White Orchid said:


> Sorry, but what happens here?



lipo and plastic surgery


----------



## White Orchid

Queenpixie said:


> lipo and plastic surgery



Thank you.  In other words, her home away from home


----------



## White Orchid

Just saw this on the Daily mail.  No words.


----------



## whimsic

So he's wearing the same pants he wore in a flight from LA to Paris? &#128567;&#128567;&#128567;


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> You're too kind. Kim looks like a strange woman approaching a child to kidnap. Ol' "Stranger Danger" looking a$$.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> ]I'm not seeing Kim in the collection. This collection has a bit of color, a variety of fabrics, lack of huge overcoats, and lack of Spandex bodysuits. The garments are the proper size and well-fitted and designed to show off waistlines. There was only one garment with boobs on display.[/B]
> 
> If it was truly Kim, where is the condom Spandex bodysuit? Where is the all black Spandex bodysuit? Where are the enormous ankle-length coats designed to hide her enormous rump? That's all Kanye dresses her in these days.






maybe she "inspired" the collection - what NOT to wear and look like!!!


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Just saw this on the Daily mail.  No words.








i would love to know what she really thinks about these awful things he makes her wear.  
just say no kim!!!!  just say hell no!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

White Orchid said:


> Just saw this on the Daily mail.  No words.



Sigh. A moment of silence for all the mink who died to make that piece of s*it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Sigh. A moment of silence for all the mink who died to make that piece of s*it.




I know, right? Poor animals.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Oryx816 said:


> those are the kinds of belts little kids wore in the 70s.  I had a rainbow one.  Lol!



Yes. I had one and I still think about it to this day. Got it at Lerners and was similar to this:


----------



## BPC

I had the the suspender version of that rainbow belt in the 80's..lol..


----------



## Ladybug09

coconutsboston said:


> At first glance I thought he was on the toilet. In a crowd.


Me too! LOL


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> is she wearing jelly sandals? kimberly.. girlllll *rubs temples*



Yeezy Season 3 was a bunch of jelly shoes


----------



## usmcwifey

myown said:


> what is that on North hand? a giant caterpillar?




I think it's a shell? Which is why I think it's staged because you hardly find whole shells like that anywhere!


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> I had the the suspender version of that rainbow belt in the 80's..lol..


So did I!  And probably the belt to match because you need both to keep your pants up at a young age, right?


----------



## Lounorada

No wonder her face changes on a weekly basis... leaving that Epione cosmetic place again. The K/Js spend so much time there, I wouldn't be surprised if they're paying rent. 

Zimbio


----------



## MySharona

^^^ Is she wearing Spanx as outerwear???


----------



## redney

She has the Khloe's Kover the Kamel Toe move down pat.


----------



## redney

MySharona said:


> ^^^ Is she wearing Spanx as outerwear???



Yes. It's not the first time nor will it be the last.


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> No wonder her face changes on a weekly basis... leaving that Epione cosmetic place again. The K/Js spend so much time there, I wouldn't be surprised if they're paying rent.
> 
> Zimbio



got some coolsculpt done on that arse Kimmy?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> No wonder her face changes on a weekly basis... leaving that Epione cosmetic place again. The K/Js spend so much time there, I wouldn't be surprised if they're paying rent.
> 
> Zimbio



Why are they constantly going there? Do they have a happy hour or something?

That photoshopping on her waist in that second pic is beyond obvious


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *Why are they constantly going there? Do they have a happy hour or something?*
> 
> That photoshopping on her waist in that second pic is beyond obvious


 
Good question. Visiting a cosmetic surgeons (or dermatologist, whatever it is) office, that often is beyond effed up.

The photoshop is hilarious, especially compared to the first pic where there is a fat-roll and in the second pics it's a fat-free, perfectly smooth waistline


----------



## Florasun

coconutsboston said:


> At first glance I thought he was on the toilet. In a crowd.



I thought that, too!


----------



## lovely

Lounorada said:


> Good question. Visiting a cosmetic surgeons (or dermatologist, whatever it is) office, that often is beyond effed up.
> 
> The photoshop is hilarious, especially compared to the first pic where there is a fat-roll and in the second pics it's a fat-free, perfectly smooth waistline



I think she just pulled her coat around to attempt to kamoflauge her lumps and bumps.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Somewhere, a curvy interpretive/contemporary/improv dance troupe are missing their costumes.


----------



## Oryx816

For the love of all that is holy, please wear a bra, Kim!


----------



## Lounorada

lovely said:


> I think she just pulled her coat around to attempt to kamoflauge her lumps and bumps.


 
Nah, it's just bad photoshop.


----------



## lovely

Haha someone please tell me they just saw her latest Instagram pic? I don't know how to post pics but it is just blurry at the krotch to blur out the kamel. Could they not have tried any harder?!


----------



## berrydiva

lovely said:


> I think she just pulled her coat around to attempt to kamoflauge her lumps and bumps.



Look at the left side of the pic at her waist right below her boob...very badly shopped.


----------



## Lounorada

All I can do is laugh at this extremely unflattering, hideous, unfortunate mess she calls an 'outfit'... 

DailyMail


----------



## Encore Hermes

How to be best dressed......arrive with those two


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> All I can do is laugh at this extremely unflattering, hideous, unfortunate mess she calls an 'outfit'...
> 
> 
> DailyMail




Grotesque!  I think it serves as a distraction from what is happening on her face!  

What is with her forehead?  This receding hairline isn't pretty.  And the nostrils!

And who are these weird dudes with her?


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> All I can do is laugh at this extremely unflattering, hideous, unfortunate mess she calls an 'outfit'...
> 
> DailyMail



Second pic : she looks like a 50yo that does a lot of botox...


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Grotesque!  I think it serves as a distraction from what is happening on her face!
> 
> What is with her forehead?  This receding hairline isn't pretty.  And the nostrils!
> 
> And who are these weird dudes with her?


 
The guy with the curly hair is fashion designer Peter Dundas, Creative Director for Roberto Cavalli (former Creative Director for Emilio Pucci). No clue who the other guy is.


----------



## coconutsboston

Encore Hermes said:


> How to be best dressed......arrive with those two


THIS!!! 

I thought that blonde guy in the last pic was a lost Van Halen.  

I personally wouldn't call the paps to photograph me while I look my worst, but to each their own.


----------



## Jayne1

usmcwifey said:


> I think it's a shell? Which is why I think it's staged because you hardly find whole shells like that anywhere!



It's staged and photoshopped.


----------



## pixiejenna

lil_fashionista said:


> Looks like the same dermatologist that Blac Chyna and Rob went to a few weeks ago. Why does this family go to the dermatologist in the night?


They go to the dermatologist in the morning but they don't leave till night time. You know after 8-10 hours of work that's required for them to be presentable enough to be photographed.


----------



## caitlin1214

mrsinsyder said:


> LOL this foolishness
> 
> View attachment 3281783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281785





Babydoll Chanel said:


> Omg, that jacket is awful and tasteless and tacky and trashy and and and....!
> 
> Is it a Yeezy kreation?





lovely said:


> The baby is cute.
> 
> The jacket with her face all over it isn't. #narcissist





pukasonqo said:


> cute little guy!
> and that jacket...kimbo is working overtime to make fetch happen! wonder if that was her delivery present from yeezy





LemonDrop said:


> Funny but true.



I love that there's a zipper in the middle of Jacket Kim's forehead.


----------



## caitlin1214

Celebrites dramatically read Kanye tweets on the Vanity Fair Oscar party red carpet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ark4qCKaWBE


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> Why are they constantly going there? Do they have a happy hour or something?
> 
> 
> 
> That photoshopping on her waist in that second pic is beyond obvious




I googled them and lo and behold, look who is on their home page:  
	

		
			
		

		
	




They are dermatologists and cosmetic surgeons, or what they call "sculptors" on the site.  Ha, ok.


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> Celebrites dramatically read Kanye tweets on the Vanity Fair Oscar party red carpet:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ark4qCKaWBE




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I die!


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> No wonder her face changes on a weekly basis... leaving that Epione cosmetic place again. The K/Js spend so much time there, I wouldn't be surprised if they're paying rent.
> 
> Zimbio



i love how the doctor is laughing


----------



## bag-princess

MySharona said:


> ^^^ Is she wearing Spanx as outerwear???





it sure does look like it!!    and that bag is too small for her size.


----------



## Vienna

The bag is not working for her and it's over 100k that specific Hermes. Also, I just can't with the Spanx! How can she possibly think that beige mess looks good!


----------



## Stansy

So Kim finally joined the circus.


----------



## Oryx816

Stansy said:


> So Kim finally joined the circus.




She was born in the circus, her mother is the ringmaster!


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> She was born in the circus, her mother is the ringmaster!





exactly!  she has always been in the circus - this is just a different one.


----------



## LemonDrop

In the pic where she is coming out of the clinic. The "Doctor" who is seen through the window, closing the door behind her, looks like he is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## LemonDrop

Can someone explain? When a picture is taken like Kim coming out of the Epione Clinic, it is taken by papparazzi correct ? They then sell the pic to a daily or magazine, right?  Who photoshops it? Why all this work to photoshop? People love to hate celebrities so why not show all the rolls in the spanx?


----------



## Leelee786

jus wondering, is the "spanx" outfits shes been wearing lately part of the Yeezy line?


----------



## morgan20

LemonDrop said:


> Can someone explain? When a picture is taken like Kim coming out of the Epione Clinic, it is taken by papparazzi correct ? They then sell the pic to a daily or magazine, right?  Who photoshops it? Why all this work to photoshop? People love to hate celebrities so why not show all the rolls in the spanx?




I have been wondering that too.....Not that I want to see the 'real' Kim in that awful cream outfit!


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye and his shredded jeans arriving back in LA / March 4th.

Zimbio


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> She was born in the circus, her mother is the ringmaster!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

And departing LA today... the car pics couldn't be more staged [del]and gross[/del]. Kiss looks like a real struggle  Oh and her lips... 

DailyMail


----------



## pukasonqo

i am waiting for someone to say that those lips are post partum lips and all natural
or maybe she is allergic to yeezy and had an anaphylactic reaction to him?


----------



## V0N1B2

It's just lip liner, doll.  

Where was he flying in from, Fairbanks?
Damn, 18C is sunbathing weather where I'm from.

Also, I refuse to believe Kim can drive.


----------



## bagsforme

Her lips look freshly injected.  Almost painful especially the bottom.


----------



## Oryx816

Her lips look like they have been stung by a swarm of wasps.  They look painful.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yikes! Those lips are getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Jayne1

LemonDrop said:


> Can someone explain? When a picture is taken like Kim coming out of the Epione Clinic, it is taken by papparazzi correct ? They then sell the pic to a daily or magazine, right?  Who photoshops it? Why all this work to photoshop? People love to hate celebrities so why not show all the rolls in the spanx?




They are her personal and paid for paps. They do sell the photos, but since the Ks hired the paps, they alter the photos so all the Ks look nice.

It's the random pap that would love to get an unattractive shot, but how would they know where to find the Ks?  The hired paps are told where to show up.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I wish this was real lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian dropped her husband Kanye West at the airport earlier on Saturday, sending him off with a sweet smooch.

The mother-of-two then directed her full and adoring attention on her tiny tot North who was treated to a shopping spree at Toys R Us in Woodland Hills, California.

North, who turns three in June, couldn't contain her excitement and nearly raced to the entrance doors of the toy department store.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-shopping-spree-Toys-R-Us.html#ixzz425htZTMM 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bag-mania

Have there been any photos of them out with baby Saint?


----------



## VickyB

Why is Kim wearing a Persian Lamb coat (it looks like Persian Lamb but perhaps not at second glance?) in LA especially when CA has been getting much rain recently and it is not cold? I know, I know, stupid question and I know better.  Enough with the coats over the shoulder and teh Spanx body items worn as clothing.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ugh those lips are so painful and unfortunate looking, I will never understand why women do that to themselves. She is seriously gross looking at this stage. And the kiss couldn't look more forced if they tried. I bet Kris called every paparazzi in LA to capture that.


----------



## Oryx816

Prima Ballerina said:


> Ugh those lips are so painful and unfortunate looking, I will never understand why women do that to themselves. She is seriously gross looking at this stage. And the kiss couldn't look more forced if they tried. I bet Kris called every paparazzi in LA to capture that.




Like two slices of liverwurst.


----------



## kasumi168

Sasha2012 said:


> The mother-of-two then *directed her full and adoring attention on her tiny tot* North who was treated to a shopping spree at Toys R Us in Woodland Hills, California.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-shopping-spree-Toys-R-Us.html#ixzz425htZTMM
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



All i see is someone else looking after North, while Kim gazes in the distance.


----------



## Oryx816

kasumi168 said:


> All i see is someone else looking after North, while Kim gazes in the distance.




You mean "the usual".


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeaz goes out to play and the orange glow spray tan is back!


----------



## madeinnyc

kasumi168 said:


> All i see is someone else looking after North, while Kim gazes in the distance.




I was just thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## dr.pepper

Stop putting that stupid choker on that precious kid!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian dropped her husband Kanye West at the airport earlier on Saturday, sending him off with a sweet smooch.
> 
> 
> 
> The mother-of-two then directed her full and adoring attention on her tiny tot North who was treated to a shopping spree at Toys R Us in Woodland Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> North, who turns three in June, couldn't contain her excitement and nearly raced to the entrance doors of the toy department store.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-shopping-spree-Toys-R-Us.html#ixzz425htZTMM
> 
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




after seeing the last pic i've got the oompa loompa song stuck in my head...


----------



## Stansy

What I really like about Kanye is that he regularly uses his one ebano BV bag and doesn't have something shiny and new every other day. That's it.


----------



## tulipfield

Stansy said:


> What I really like about Kanye is that he regularly uses his one ebano BV bag and doesn't have something shiny and new every other day. That's it.




Haha that is an admirable quality actually!

North is such a doll I just can't get over her.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

dr.pepper said:


> Stop putting that stupid choker on that precious kid!




This is just crazy.


----------



## bagsforme

Why does she keep wearing these spanx onesies, then try to cover up by wearing a big coat?  It just accentuates that she's bigger and just had a baby.


----------



## lizmil

Maybe I missed it. Are they actually divorcing like the grocery store tabloids say?


----------



## dangerouscurves

lizmil said:


> Maybe I missed it. Are they actually divorcing like the grocery store tabloids say?




I doubt it. They need each other for publicity.


----------



## Lounorada

Is there no one capable of tying Norths shoe-laces? I mean it's a really simple task


----------



## Lounorada

kasumi168 said:


> All i see is someone else looking after North, while Kim gazes in the distance.





Oryx816 said:


> You mean "the usual".


Exactly...


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Is there no one capable of tying Norths shoe-laces? I mean it's a really simple task




Kim's capacity and interest in doing so are both debatable. :smh:


----------



## lizmil

If they divorce it opens ip a new story line, Kim dating, kanye wants her back. He's dating, she wants him back. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## kemilia

bagsforme said:


> Why does she keep wearing these spanx onesies, then try to cover up by wearing a big coat?  It just accentuates that she's bigger and just had a baby.


I can't believe she is still always wearing a coat, I thought she would have dropped enough butt weight to go coatless. And oh yes, those lips are awful--how do they not split open like over boiled hot dogs?


----------



## LemonDrop

Jayne1 said:


> They are her personal and paid for paps. They do sell the photos, but since the Ks hired the paps, they alter the photos so all the Ks look nice.
> 
> It's the random pap that would love to get an unattractive shot, but how would they know where to find the Ks?  The hired paps are told where to show up.



Wow!:weird:
Thanks for the explanation. Silly me thought the celebs hated the paps. Now I get it. They pretend to but need their pics in the mags !!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

LemonDrop said:


> Wow!:weird:
> Thanks for the explanation. Silly me thought the celebs hated the paps. Now I get it. They pretend to but need their pics in the mags !!!!


Certain celebs _love_ the paps. Old and young, A-list or D-list.
There's a reason you never see people like Denzel, DeNiro, Streep, even Julia Roberts papped.  You'd recognize them instantly if you saw them on the street and so would a photographer, but they don't call them to let them know when they're arriving at LAX or JFK. 
People like the ones I mentioned above actually do leave their homes and go out for dinner with their spouse/friends, travel on commercial airlines, and go shopping etc. but they don't call ahead to let everyone know. You see them when they have a movie to promote and that's it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Guess where Kanye is? Front row at Givenchy


----------



## Sasha2012

North at Toys R Us in Woodland Hills, CA yesterday.

She's so cute 






















via Twitter


----------



## YSoLovely

They dress her in black or neutrals pretty much 95% of the time and she STILL goes for the brightest pink she can find whenever she has a choice  Love it.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I hope that choker has a quick release so it is not a choking hazard.


----------



## bagsforme

She's so adorable.  Look at the little Yeezy shoes.  Awww.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Beyond precious


----------



## Cocolo

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3280119
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm done


Oh My.  There just are no words.

And, I'm backtracking but what magazine called him a monster?


----------



## Lounorada

She's such an adorable kid! It's good to see her dressed in soft, comfortable looking clothes for once (minus the choker).


----------



## Junkenpo

She should be in princess tutus and pinks and purples and sparklies.  She's such a beautiful little girl. 

The yeezy shoes are hideous looking no matter who wears them. They make the foot looks super deformed.


----------



## redney

Junkenpo said:


> The yeezy shoes are hideous looking no matter who wears them. They make the foot looks super deformed.



Yeezys are totally orthopedic-looking shoes!


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Oh My.  There just are no words.
> 
> And, I'm backtracking but what magazine called him a monster?




Cocoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[emoji3] how you been girl!!!!!!?????


----------



## Lounorada

Junkenpo said:


> She should be in princess tutus and pinks and purples and sparklies.  She's such a beautiful little girl.
> 
> *The yeezy shoes are hideous looking no matter who wears them. They make the foot looks super deformed*.



This. They are so damn fugly and always remind me of diving flippers.


----------



## Vienna

Lounorada said:


> This. They are so damn fugly and always remind me of diving flippers.




They will be out of style before we know it.


----------



## White Orchid

Add me to the super fugly looking Yeezys.  Never saw the appeal.

They look like they have a mini surfboard sutured onto the sole.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bag*Snob said:


> I hope that choker has a quick release so it is not a choking hazard.



Oh my!


----------



## bag-mania

I'll say it again, where is the baby? Do they not take their kids out of the house until they're old enough to walk or cute enough to mug for the cameras?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> North at Toys R Us in Woodland Hills, CA yesterday.
> 
> She's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter



These are the 1st pics of North that I've seen where I think she looks totally cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> I'll say it again, where is the baby? Do they not take their kids out of the house until they're old enough to walk or cute enough to mug for the cameras?




I know lots of parents try to minimize taking the baby out in public so they don't get sick, particularly until they've gotten certain vaccines.


----------



## redney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I know lots of parents try to minimize taking the baby out in public so they don't get sick, particularly until they've gotten certain vaccines.



Yeah but these aren't like most parents. These people are fame whores who treat their oldest child like an accessory.


----------



## Oruka

North is going to be a pretty girl. Why is she wearing a choker at her age?


----------



## redney

Oruka said:


> North is going to be a pretty girl. Why is she wearing a choker at her age?



Why do you think? Because Kanye says so.


----------



## qudz104

I thought we left chokers like 14 years ago when I was in 10th grade and they were so popular.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been hitting the Paris Fashion Week shows together and Kris Jenner and son-in-law Kanye West stepped out to attend the Givenchy show together on Sunday night. 

The 60-year-old momager and musician Kanye, 38, looked chic as they headed to the FROW at the star-studded fashion event.  

Kanye wore his trademark glum expression throughout the show, with Kris smiling for the cameras.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ivenchy-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz42BfkNcrr


----------



## Bag*Snob

He has a smile for Riccardo though.


----------



## Oryx816

Bag*Snob said:


> He has a smile for Riccardo though.




You beat me to it!  He is noticeably happier and more at ease around men.  How does Kim not see this?  Surely a dimwit like her can still put that together.  Unless she has known all along.....perhaps regretting the arrangement now.


----------



## gillianna

He never looks at Kim the way he does at Ricardo.  Body language speaks a thousand words.


----------



## redney

Kanye and PMK are such an odd couple at these shows. I don't get why they're there together.


----------



## Vienna

He looks off his meds in the first picture.... Or is not feeling the love for his mother in law [emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

I think PMK is there to babysit him. You know she'll reel him back in if he goes too crazy or does anything else to damage the brand.  She'll also monitor his time spent with his true love. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kasumi168

WTF? Desperate much? Must be a slow news day for Kim


----------



## stylemepretty

Did she forget to photoshop her legs underneath that  white area on the bottom of the mirror? :wondering


----------



## Oryx816

There are times when I almost feel sorry for her because her behavior is so deeply insecure, attention seeking and pathetic.  How out of touch with reality must she be?  If that is her real body, why walk around in voluminous coats in the heat?


----------



## myown

qudz104 said:


> I thought we left chokers like 14 years ago when I was in 10th grade and they were so popular.



they are coming back. look at 14 year olds...


----------



## kasumi168

stylemepretty said:


> Did she forget to photoshop her legs underneath that  white area on the bottom of the mirror? :wondering



LOL. I didn't even notice the bottom bit.


----------



## myown

i think it´s the mirror. sometimes mirror with applications reflect differently


----------



## Oryx816

^ I thought that might be a possibility as well but when you see the objects in the corner are reflected accurately then you know it isn't the case.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kasumi168 said:


> WTF? Desperate much? Must be a slow news day for Kim




Normal people would get a T-shirt and a pair of jeans when they don't have anything to wear but this dimwit gets naked and show it to the world. Look at me! Look at me dammit!! Here! Here! Pathetic.


----------



## shiny_things

Eau Du Desperation - The New Kim Kardashian perfume. In stores soon.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> There are times when I almost feel sorry for her because her behavior is so deeply insecure, attention seeking and pathetic.  How out of touch with reality must she be?  If that is her real body, why walk around in voluminous coats in the heat?



Exactly! It's to subtly show the world that she has her post baby body back and to garner compliments. She is so insecure, it's painful. I wonder if she ever thinks deeply about her behavior or is it wishful thinking to wonder if she has a thought in her head besides 'look at me look at me look at me NOW!!!!'


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Exactly! It's to subtly show the world that she has her post baby body back and to garner compliments. She is so insecure, it's painful. I wonder if she ever thinks deeply about her behavior or is it wishful thinking to wonder if she has a thought in her head besides 'look at me look at me look at me NOW!!!!'




I cannot tolerate this sucia.  Nasty.


----------



## Sarni

Well she has the blonde hair so it's not recent! Total desperation posting an old photoshopped pic! She's disgusting!


----------



## myown

Oryx816 said:


> ^ I thought that might be a possibility as well but when you see the objects in the corner are reflected accurately then you know it isn't the case.



true.
also her legs are blurred on the outline..


----------



## berrydiva

She's a very sad person inside.


----------



## YSoLovely

That's not her post baby body. That's her body this time last year. She's so desperate for attention and praise, I almost feel sorry for her. Putting herself out there like this because she knows her (photoshopped) body is the only thing she's got going for her.


----------



## Lounorada

kasumi168 said:


> WTF? Desperate much? Must be a slow news day for Kim



Posting a picture that is photoshopped to death, trying to make people believe she looks like that, all for a short burst of attention is so predictable and desperate at this point... She is utterly pathetic.

 I'm guessing that photo was taken at the beginning of last year some time when she was wearing a dreadful blonde wig for a while.


----------



## Oryx816

Kendall being on the runway for Dior overshadowing her when she has nothing going on and mommy is ignoring her seems to be getting to her.  Oh, and her gay husband....

What does she have going for her again?  Oh yeah, two innocent children who she ignores.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is it just me or is Ricardo looking like a dirty perv? 




Sasha2012 said:


> They've been hitting the Paris Fashion Week shows together and Kris Jenner and son-in-law Kanye West stepped out to attend the Givenchy show together on Sunday night.
> 
> The 60-year-old momager and musician Kanye, 38, looked chic as they headed to the FROW at the star-studded fashion event.
> 
> Kanye wore his trademark glum expression throughout the show, with Kris smiling for the cameras.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ivenchy-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz42BfkNcrr


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is it just me or is Ricardo looking like a dirty perv?




It's the moustache! [emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is it just me or is Ricardo looking like a dirty perv?



he always looks like a creep to me


----------



## Oryx816

It isn't just you.  I think he is starting to resemble Salvador Dali.


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is it just me or is Ricardo looking like a dirty perv?



Yeah, it's the moustache. Someone really needs to tell him it's not a good look.


----------



## dalinda

is she taking cues from khloe now? 
does she think we're blind...we've seen her in her sausage outfits and we know what she really looks like


----------



## labelwhore04

Thats definitely not her post baby body. Her stomach is not flat in pics, she still has a little bit of a pooch. She loves using old pics and pretending they're recent.


----------



## Oryx816

I never go on Instagram but I had to go just to get a feel for the comments.  I have never seen the words "wh0re" and "disgusting" in so many languages!  

My favorite though was someone who commented, "sorry, North had my phone"  (remember that one?) and someone who asked "did they have to sell their clothes to pay off that debt?"  

Seriously, how can she read these comments and not feel profoundly ridiculous?


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> There are times when I almost feel sorry for her because her behavior is so deeply insecure, attention seeking and pathetic.  How out of touch with reality must she be?  *If that is her real body, why walk around in voluminous coats in the heat*?




THIS!!! 





stylemepretty said:


> Did she forget to photoshop her legs underneath that  white area on the bottom of the mirror? :wondering




first thing i noticed!





Oryx816 said:


> I never go on Instagram but I had to go just to get a feel for the comments.  *I have never seen the words "wh0re" and "disgusting" in so many languages!  *
> 
> My favorite though was someone who commented, "sorry, North had my phone"  (remember that one?) and someone who asked "did they have to sell their clothes to pay off that debt?"
> 
> Seriously, how can she read these comments and not feel profoundly ridiculous?




same thing on facebook!!!      she is fishing for compliments but it never works out well for her.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> I never go on Instagram but I had to go just to get a feel for the comments.  I have never seen the words "wh0re" and "disgusting" in so many languages!
> 
> My favorite though was someone who commented, "sorry, North had my phone"  (remember that one?) and someone who asked "did they have to sell their clothes to pay off that debt?"
> 
> *Seriously, how can she read these comments and not feel profoundly ridiculous?*



I don't think she reads comments anymore. Nobody could read such a constant bombardment of ill will against them and not be affected.

Or, maybe she thinks everyone is jealous of her and saying mean things out of spite. That would fit the self-adoring Kim we know.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> I think PMK is there to babysit him. You know she'll reel him back in if he goes too crazy or does anything else to damage the brand.  She'll also monitor his time spent with his true love.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Makes sense but I don't see how his crazy ego would agree to be babysat. Unless he's back on his meds and mellowed out. 

Kim's desperation and cries for attention are sad.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I don't think she reads comments anymore. Nobody could read such a constant bombardment of ill will against them and not be affected.
> 
> Or, maybe she thinks everyone is jealous of her and saying mean things out of spite. That would fit the self-adoring Kim we know.





i bet she still reads them but she is the kind of person that if 1 comment out of 1000 is praising her then the other 999 don't even matter!  that one is all she will see in her mind.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Makes sense but I don't see how his crazy ego  would agree to be babysat. Unless he's back on his meds and mellowed  out.
> 
> Kim's desperation and cries for attention are sad.



She's probably not overtly babysitting. Kanye and Kris seem to genuinely  get along well together. 

He often looks more comfortable and happy in photos where he's just hanging around with Kris than when he's with Kim. Their personalities may mix better.


----------



## skislope15

Did she forget to photoshop her hair... She's not currently blonde is she?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Insecurity is a *****.


----------



## Bag*Snob

skislope15 said:


> Did she forget to photoshop her hair... She's not currently blonde is she?



It is an old photo, from March of last year.


----------



## Ladybug09

stylemepretty said:


> Did she forget to photoshop her legs underneath that  white area on the bottom of the mirror? :wondering


LOL



BagOuttaHell said:


> Insecurity is a *****.


It really is!


----------



## LavenderIce

I hate to drag kids in here, but poor North. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lovely

LavenderIce said:


> I hate to drag kids in here, but poor North. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3295170




LOL!!!! Hilarious!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

LavenderIce said:


> I hate to drag kids in here, but poor North. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3295170




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] *Dead*


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LavenderIce said:


> I hate to drag kids in here, but poor North. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3295170



You ain't shyt lol oh my god that's funny


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


>



:giggles:The divine miss m for the win.


----------



## VickyB

lavenderice said:


> i hate to drag kids in here, but poor north. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3295170



lmao


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


>




[emoji23] she tells no lie!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


>




I'm here for the petty lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why doesn't this near 40 year old woman hire a gardner or someone to f her while her husband is away. If that is what she is looking for. Jeez. The need for validation from strangers is a tired act.


----------



## poopsie

I don't think she is interested in sex...................she just wants everyone to think that she is a sex pot


----------



## whimsic

You guys called it &#128514;



YSoLovely said:


> White Orchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imma just bumpin' this thread cos I'm sure Kim's having one of those "Why isn't the spotlight on meeee?!?!" Moments amidst all this Oscar talk, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll post some #throwback nudes as soon as she wakes up...
Click to expand...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


>



Was just about to post that   She's so fabulous.


----------



## caitlin1214

Trevor Noah says that Kendrick is what Kanye would have been if the Kardashians didn't get him.


(Sidebar: King Kunta is a great song.)


----------



## Freckles1

Oryx816 said:


> There are times when I almost feel sorry for her because her behavior is so deeply insecure, attention seeking and pathetic.  How out of touch with reality must she be?  If that is her real body, why walk around in voluminous coats in the heat?




There you go!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

kasumi168 said:


> WTF? Desperate much? Must be a slow news day for Kim




Yeesh!! [emoji37]


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## queen

whimsic said:


> You guys called it &#128514;


I am not up on all the celebs.  I only read here.  I did notice on Pinterest today that there are a lot of old pics of Kim.  I find it strange that would just happen as I never see her otherwise.  Anybody know what's up?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim _*probably Kanye*_ is responding on twitter....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really hope she was just being flip and she's not giving that fool a cent of her money.


----------



## chloebagfreak

She is really gross and pathetic. 
I think this is the final desperate bid for attention since she has aged out. Not that age is bad, but for her each year is like dog years.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim _*probably Kanye*_ is responding on twitter....




I'm 99% sure that's Kanye's responding. Kim can string sentences like that.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim _*probably Kanye*_ is responding on twitter....




Dying. Too funny.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kanye's not that quick or smart.


----------



## berrydiva

Is Khloe posting for her or something? Those tweets are pathetic.


----------



## Oryx816

Neither is Kim.  Kim was at least innocuous as she knew enough to stay in her lane.  Since Kanye, there is an angry arrogance about her.  It makes people dislike her even more.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim _*probably Kanye*_ is responding on twitter....



since no one knows who is Chloe Moretz? looool someone is having a huuuuuuge mislead self assurance 



who is BetteMidler?


----------



## stylemepretty

There has to be Kim and Kanye under the word pathetic in the dictionary.


----------



## myown

Chloe Moretz responded:



> There's a huge difference in respecting the platform that you're given as a celebrity and "**** shaming" something I never have done and would never do



https://twitter.com/chloegmoretz?lang=de


----------



## dangerouscurves

How did Chloe got dragged into this? Kim (Kanye) just mentioned her randomly in their rants?


----------



## myown

no she reblogged that "Kim Kardashian tweeted a nude selfie today. If Kim wants us to see a part of her we've never seen,
she's gonna have to swallow the camera."


----------



## shazzy99

Bish going after Chloe Moretz? I would like this post a thousand times over any sh*t that KK posts


----------



## kasumi168

shazzy99 said:


> Bish going after Chloe Moretz? I would like this post a thousand times over any sh*t that KK posts
> 
> View attachment 3296062



Yay for Chloe! A real inspiration and how young role models should hope to project to the next generation

I have never understood the American people's fascination with KK and her family. I feel sorry for Kendall and Kylie as they we're surrounded by all these narcisistic people while growing up and have only learnt that their looks is what makes them money (not brains or talent)

I haven't comment in the celeb forums much, but seriously Kim needs to stop thinking her face and body will be as it was pre-Kanye. Stuffing herself herself into spandex Lycra monstrosities alla Yeezy and clear plastic heels is horrible. And as someone stated earlier, what's with the chokers? Has early 90s fashion made a comeback?


----------



## dangerouscurves

shazzy99 said:


> Bish going after Chloe Moretz? I would like this post a thousand times over any sh*t that KK posts
> 
> View attachment 3296062




I doubt her tweet will get into Kim's thick skull.


----------



## dalinda

perez hilton really went for it on instagram lol


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3295786



She's such a fool.


----------



## Lounorada

Those tweets...  while Satan is away, the dimwit will play (and make an embarrassment of themselves). 
Sounds like some immature crap Khloe would say, but whoever tweeted that stuff is an idiot.
Desperation is a sad thing.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Wow I must admit those tweets are a little surprising, Kim has been known to stay in her lane and has never really provoked anyone until now. It's like Kanye hacked her account or maybe her true colours are finally coming out?


----------



## aleksandras

Her twitter comebacks really show her mental age. Words like pathetic and desperate don't even begin to cover how low she's sank lately


----------



## Mumotons

The more her 'star' fades the worse and uglier it's going to get [emoji85]


----------



## Oryx816

Mumotons said:


> The more her 'star' fades the worse and uglier it's going to get [emoji85]




Yes!  The dimmer the star the more intense grows the despair.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I also get really cranky when I wear tight clothes.  She's been in those nude bodysuits for weeks, maybe it's getting to her.  

Oh, and yay Chloe!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## janie2002

The twitter come backs are lame AF. She needs amber to help her out.
I agree as her star fades she is going to get more desperate in her attempts for relevance.


----------



## PrincessGina

A lot of people are defending Kim underneath Chloes tweet and telling her to be quiet. It's her body. She's teaching people to self love and teaching women empowerment. And if u were a real feminist you'd have nothing wrong with her posting that pic. Wow. 

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Staci_W

PrincessGina said:


> A lot of people are defending Kim underneath Chloes tweet and telling her to be quiet. It's her body. She's teaching people to self love and teaching women empowerment. And if u were a real feminist you'd have nothing wrong with her posting that pic. Wow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using PurseForum mobile app



Crap like this is why I'm anti-feminist. Back in the day, women were concerned with not acting like whores. Now they are concerned with normalizing whorish behavior. It's not self respect. It's not "loving yourself". Attention seeking maybe, but there is no good connotation associated with posting your *** on the Internet.


----------



## Oryx816

Staci_W said:


> Crap like this is why I'm anti-feminist. Back in the day, women were concerned with not acting like whores. Now they are concerned with normalizing whorish behavior. It's not self respect. It's not "loving yourself". Attention seeking maybe, but there is no good connotation associated with posting your *** on the Internet.




I agree.  I find this distinction between second and third wave feminism intolerable.  Kim is no feminist, she is, has always been and will continue to be someone's pawn.  There is nothing empowering about her.


----------



## kacaruso

Sasha2012 said:


> North at Toys R Us in Woodland Hills, CA yesterday.
> 
> She's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter




OMG North is so PRECIOUS! I can't believe how big she's getting!


----------



## Livia1

Staci_W said:


> Crap like this is why I'm anti-feminist. Back in the day, women were concerned with not acting like whores. Now they are concerned with normalizing whorish behavior. It's not self respect. It's not "loving yourself". Attention seeking maybe, but there is no good connotation associated with posting your *** on the Internet.


----------



## myown

PrincessGina said:


> A lot of people are defending Kim underneath Chloes tweet and telling her to be quiet. It's her body. She's teaching people to self love and teaching women empowerment. And if u were a real feminist you'd have nothing wrong with her posting that pic. Wow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using PurseForum mobile app



because the first thing that crossed my mind after seeing the nude photo was "Kim truly teaches me how to love myself with this nude photo of her. Thanks to her. Now I know how to be a strong women"


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim _*probably Kanye*_ is responding on twitter....




Is that all from her actual account?? LOL! She's a mess.

Watch her come out saying she got hacked [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

Kanye put down her phone


----------



## Wildflower22

I have a really hard time believe Kim wrote those tweets. She may love attention, but it doesn't seem like her to lash out like that. Totally a Khloe or Kanye thing.


----------



## purseproblm

She did what she wanted and got all the attention she needed. But feminist is barely a word she can spell let alone actually be. If this were meant to be about body positivity she would have used a current picture not one a year old.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

PrincessGina said:


> A lot of people are defending Kim underneath Chloes tweet and telling her to be quiet. It's her body. She's teaching people to self love and teaching women empowerment. And if u were a real feminist you'd have nothing wrong with her posting that pic. Wow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using PurseForum mobile app




Those people are idiots! She's not empowering anything, if anything she is setting back women!


----------



## White Orchid

I highly doubt it was her writing all those tweets for the simple fact that it's devoid of the words "like" and "amazing" which punctuate almost every sentence she utters.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim _*probably Kanye*_ is responding on twitter....



had to be one of those highly paid assistants! 




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kanye's not that quick or smart.




THIS!   anyone with half a brain - which is still more than the two of them put together - knows that neither of them could typed those replies.



Mumotons said:


> The more her 'star' fades the worse and uglier it's going to get [emoji85]




i shudder to think what she would do!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm 99% sure that's Kanye's responding. Kim can string sentences like that.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kanye's not that quick or smart.



Agree.  That's not Kim's voice. Or Kanye's either.


----------



## Oryx816

If Kim were such a feminist and so confident in her body then she wouldn't photoshop every photo.  She is no Naomi Wolf.


----------



## lanasyogamama

janie2002 said:


> The twitter come backs are lame AF. She needs amber to help her out.



I love how quick Amber is.


----------



## pursegrl12

I'm always SHOCKED that she's a 35 yr old woman with 2 children....the way she acts, you would think she's a teenager


----------



## redney

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm always SHOCKED that she's a 35 yr old woman with 2 children....the way she acts, you would think she's a teenager



Mentally she is. 

She didn't write those, no way. She's not that bright. It's probably her assistant, who was on the phone with Kanye, trying to make sense of his rants.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't even find them bright or witty, they just don't sound like her.


----------



## bag-mania

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm always SHOCKED that she's a 35 yr old  woman with 2 children....the way she acts, you would think she's a  teenager



There are lots of immature people who have kids. Probably many of her fans have them, as frightening as that thought is.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I highly doubt it was her writing all those tweets for the simple fact that it's devoid of the words "like" and "amazing" which punctuate almost every sentence she utters.


Exactly.

ETA: It doesn't sound like Kanye either. It does sound like a b*tchy, bitter, immature woman though...


----------



## NYCBelle

Thought she hated twitter drama. It was probably Khloe snapping back


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Is that all from her actual account?? LOL! She's a mess.
> 
> *Watch her come out saying she got hacked* [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Kanye put down her phone



Yep.


----------



## BPC

Isn't Kanye in Paris with her mom?
I'm thinking it was Khloe too.

And I don't think Kim gave permission either since this is so out of the norm for her. I mean all she has going for her is people saying "how nice" she is .


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kim on twitter


----------



## Glitterandstuds

You know what's even more pathetic...brands like VH-1, Cosmo etc..etc..making articles that say "Kim's comebacks are EVERYTHING" like who runs these things?? Teens??


----------



## kellytheshopper

All of those tweets are now deleted!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

She really went after a 19 yr old? Pick on someone your own age Kim. Chloe is talented and classy. But Kim definitely did not write those tweets. She got exactly what she wanted though, attention.


----------



## michie

Oh, God...Raven-Symone (of course) is on The View defending her, talking about "Look at her body!!! I would show that off, too!" 

Girl, sit.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

kellytheshopper said:


> All of those tweets are now deleted!!!



I still see them


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> You know what's even more pathetic...brands like VH-1, Cosmo etc..etc..making articles that say "Kim's comebacks are EVERYTHING" like who runs these things?? Teens??



Media reactions seem to differ by target audience. Those targeting adults beyond teenagers have a much more negative spin.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> You know what's even more pathetic...brands like VH-1, Cosmo etc..etc..making articles that say "Kim's comebacks are EVERYTHING" like who runs these things?? Teens??



Folks who have no idea what a clapback is supposed to look like or how to properly clapback.


----------



## Sasha2012

dangerouscurves said:


> How did Chloe got dragged into this? Kim (Kanye) just mentioned her randomly in their rants?



Chole tweeted this earlier..












This is thw Nylon cover Kim was talking about in her tweet


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Meh that cover is nothing like the photos Kim does and Chloe has more talent in one finger than Kim will EVER have


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Chole tweeted this earlier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is thw Nylon cover Kim was talking about in her tweet



Seriously? Don't know Chloé or her work, but she's a) not naked on the cover and b) not showing off her body in a sexual manner, actually not at all.  Giving me emo teen tease more than sexy seductress.
Try harder, Kimbo.


----------



## jenjen1964

I finally figured out who Kim reminded me of in that hideous nude spandex/spanx outfit!  She looks just like a Teletubby!  Can't chose between Dipsy or Po though


----------



## Lounorada

ysolovely said:


> seriously? Don't know chloé or her work, but she's a) not naked on the cover and b) not showing off her body in a sexual manner, actually not at all.  Giving me emo teen tease more than sexy seductress.
> Try harder, kimbo.


+1


----------



## br00kelynx

I don't know who this Chloe girl is
But sorry she's a hypocrite. I don't care if the cardigan is covering her unmentionables it's extremely suggestive.


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> Exactly.
> 
> ETA: It doesn't sound like Kanye either. It does sound like a b*tchy, bitter, immature woman though...




Otherwise known as Khlomoney.


----------



## livethelake

There is no way those tweets were written by Kim.   My money is on Jonathan as the author.


----------



## labelwhore04

livethelake said:


> There is no way those tweets were written by Kim. *  My money is on Jonathan as the author.*



Yes! Definitely Jonathan now that i think about it. They don't sound like Kim or even Khloe, and we all know creepy Johanthan likes to play the "who are you, nobody knows you" card with his comebacks. Someone needs to ask him who the hell he is other than being the closeted hanger-on/mouthpiece of an amateur porn star turned reality star.


----------



## labelwhore04

br00kelynx said:


> I don't know who this Chloe girl is
> But sorry she's a hypocrite. I don't care if the cardigan is covering her unmentionables it's extremely suggestive.



Not it isn't. I didn't even realize she was supposed to be nude until people mentioned it. Kinda looks like she has on boy shorts


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> ETA: It doesn't sound like Kanye either. It does sound like a b*tchy, bitter, immature woman though...




Jonathon?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> no she reblogged that "Kim Kardashian tweeted a nude selfie today. If Kim wants us to see a part of her we've never seen,
> she's gonna have to swallow the camera."



That was Bette Midler who said that, not Chloe.


----------



## littlerock

Those tweets from Kim K don't seem like her. I haven't read the last few pages of this thread, so if that's been talked about.. sorry. Those tweets read like Kanye or like Khloe.


----------



## redney

littlerock said:


> Those tweets from Kim K don't seem like her. I haven't read the last few pages of this thread, so if that's been talked about.. sorry. Those tweets read like Kanye or like Khloe.



Jonathan.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Chole tweeted this earlier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is thw Nylon cover Kim was talking about in her tweet




She's not even naked! I can see a dress under that coat! Kim is pathetic. She's living a sad, empty life.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Jonathan.




You nailed it! It does sound like creepy Jonathan especially the sentence that is similar to 'you're not famous, who are you?'.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## dangerouscurves

br00kelynx said:


> I don't know who this Chloe girl is
> But sorry she's a hypocrite. I don't care if the cardigan is covering her unmentionables it's extremely suggestive.




Look closely. She's wearing a glittering mini dress.


----------



## SummerMango

glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3296425


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Jonathon?





saira1214 said:


> Otherwise known as Khlomoney.


 
 Could be either of those two or it could have been a collection of Kims buddies/yes people... like a bunch of witches around a cauldron, stirring :greengrin:


----------



## simone72

I totally don't believe this would be Kim as many have already said she's always so nice and makes a big deal out of people thinking she is sweet etc..


----------



## pukasonqo

jenjen1964 said:


> I finally figured out who Kim reminded me of in that hideous nude spandex/spanx outfit!  She looks just like a Teletubby!  Can't chose between Dipsy or Po though




bag carrying korey has been outed as tinky winky


----------



## Peachysweet2013

My bet is on Jonathan as the tweet-er, too.


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3296425








No Kim, you with your monotone voice and limited vocabulary are not funny and those tweets were most certainly not funny either.


----------



## zen1965

Whoever associates Kimbo with feminism obviously needs his/her head examined.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> No Kim, you with your monotone voice and limited vocabulary are not funny and those tweets were most certainly not funny either.




That GIF! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I die! Whitney (RIP) was a riot.


----------



## chloebagfreak

The thing is, she has people arguing over her obviously photoshopped body. It's not a good body, it's a fake photo.
If she is so up for nudity just show the rolls and bulges and own them ,


----------



## guccimamma

i really like her bathroom.


----------



## chloebagfreak

zen1965 said:


> whoever associates kimbo with feminism obviously needs his/her head examined.


+1000


----------



## Jayne1

BPC said:


> I'm thinking it was Khloe too.





livethelake said:


> There is no way those tweets were written by Kim.   My money is on Jonathan as the author.



Khloe is loud, rude and mean when she attacks, but she is never funny.

Kim's ghostwriter was making a strong attempt at humour. I'm guessing Jonathan too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

zen1965 said:


> Whoever associates Kimbo with feminism obviously needs his/her head examined.



This x 1,000,000 !

And all this anti-feminism comments..oy. I think people are getting Hollywood token feminism mixed up with real feminist issues.

And that's lapdog Jonathan for sure. He's the only one b*tchier than Kanye.

Kim's new motto should be "I'm liberated therefore I photoshop - because feminism b*shes*


----------



## Oryx816

I'm guessing it was North.  You know how she likes to take Kim's phone and upload photos, maybe now she is on twitter like her dad.


----------



## br00kelynx

dangerouscurves said:


> Look closely. She's wearing a glittering mini dress.




I can see what I thought was a glitter collar. Is that the dress? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Even if she is wearing one it's made to look like she's naked soo not really a difference to me. At least own what you do instead of riding in on your high horse (her not you)

I don't care who is naked or not it doesn't hurt me. Just don't act better than people when you APPEAR naked in a magazine.


----------



## labelwhore04

People are missing the point of what Chloe was saying. Posing while showing skin for a magazine one time is a huge difference from what Kim does( selling sex for a living and using her body for attention), and posing "nude" doesn't make her a hypocrite. Kim's whole career is based off of sex and selling her body. Nobody is saying you can't be sexy or even pose nude, just don't make that ALL you have to offer.


----------



## candy2100

I think Chloe is as much of a hypocrite if not more because she was trying to come off more enlightened when no, she is also using sexuality to get attention.  

Bette Midler is the only one in this teapot sized tempest who isn't being a hypocrite.


----------



## usmcwifey

Eh Chloe isn't making a career out of her naked body, nor did she become known for a sex tape and constantly looking like a high end prostitute.... Therefore I don't really see the hypocrisy in her statements..... Now if Jenna Jameson said that it would be a whole different thing lol


----------



## livethelake

labelwhore04 said:


> People are missing the point of what Chloe was saying. Posing while showing skin for a magazine one time is a huge difference from what Kim does( selling sex for a living and using her body for attention), and posing "nude" doesn't make her a hypocrite. Kim's whole career is based off of sex and selling her body. Nobody is saying you can't be sexy or even pose nude, just don't make that ALL you have to offer.





usmcwifey said:


> Eh Chloe isn't making a career out of her naked body, nor did she become known for a sex tape and constantly looking like a high end prostitute.... Therefore I don't really see the hypocrisy in her statements..... Now if Jenna Jameson said that it would be a whole different thing lol



Yes and Yes!


----------



## sabrunka

Oh for f sake lol... When have y'all ever heard of Chloe doing anything near as sleezy as Kim? The entire Kardashian/Jenner family is known for their sleeze.  They are the queens of sleeze.  Chloe takes a few artistic (yes, I say artistic because her photos don't look like they belong on pornhub) photos and suddenly she's called a hypocrite?

Anyways, Kim just posted this on Facebook.  She makes me nauseous.


----------



## labelwhore04

usmcwifey said:


> *Eh Chloe isn't making a career out of her naked body, nor did she become known for a sex tape and constantly looking like a high end prostitute.... *Therefore I don't really see the hypocrisy in her statements..... Now if Jenna Jameson said that it would be a whole different thing lol



Exactly. You don't have to be a nun to criticize Kim. Chloe is one of the more conservative young actresses out there(probably the reason why most people haven't heard of her), and where did she say that women can't be sexual or do sexy photo shoots, etc? She never said that. She said that women have "more to offer than just our bodies." Key word: *more*. It's a good message. Women can be sexy _and_ smart. 

Calling Chloe a hypocrite for posing with her legs exposed(seriously?) for a magazine is just so funny. Last time i checked she didnt' sell her own sex tape to get famous and post naked photos for instagram everytime she's craving a bit of attention. You don't have to be Mother Theresa to say that Kim is a horrible role model for women. She is the image of everything that you DON'T want your daughter to become.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh, Kim needs to stop acting like she posted that pic for any other reason than to garner attention, and it worked. Once again, people fell for the okie doke and she's being talked about. 

If you want to be bucket a$$ naked on the gram, then be bucket a$$ naked on the gram and own it. Stop trying to label it as liberation or feminism and just say "I'm grown, and have the right to do what the f*ck I wanna do, so if I wanna be naked, I'll be naked" or in Kim's case just say you wanted a little attention and go about your business, just cut the BS.

BTW, someone needs to school Kim on how to properly throw shade and drag because those 'clapbacks' were pitiful.


----------



## scarlet555

br00kelynx said:


> I can see what I thought was a glitter collar. Is that the dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296599
> 
> 
> Even if she is wearing one it's made to look like she's naked soo not really a difference to me. At least own what you do instead of riding in on your high horse (her not you)
> 
> I don't care who is naked or not it doesn't hurt me. Just don't act better than people when you APPEAR naked in a magazine.



She looks covered to me...


----------



## michie

Why are people acting like even established actresses are not on covers half dressed? Kim _knows_ the entertainment industry and how it works. They are not all over the media because of their _brand_ or going to Dubai to promote it. But, I guess it's taboo for other "insiders" to point it out. Quite laughable.


----------



## Crystalina

There's a saying: 

"Where much is given, much is expected."

Sad how Kim fails, despite her blessings.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm guessing with Kanye being quiet he is on his meds while Kim is off hers.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Jonathan wrote the tweets but the sentiment is all Kim. The real Kim, who is peeved at the backlash plus desperate for attention as her sisters quickly make up ground in front of her.

This is all she's got. Old photo's of her naked, photoshopped ones at that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm on my phone and can't cut/paste, but did you guys see her blog?

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> Khloe is loud, rude and mean when she attacks, but she is never funny.
> 
> Kim's ghostwriter was making a strong attempt at humour. I'm guessing Jonathan too.



He's supposed to be the "funny" one. 

... Because constantly using "And who are YOU?" as a retort is a real zinger. (Especially since the person he's using that on is more famous/well-known than he or Kim is.) 




News outlets (I cannot believe stupid cr*p like this is even considered news) that Kim doesn't care what people think of that picture. If she doesn't care, why does she even respond?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm on my phone and can't cut/paste, but did you guys see her blog?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900Vd using PurseForum mobile app



Just now. I love this gem:
I am empowered by my body. I am empowered by my sexuality. I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me.

Sure Jan. That's why you photoshop every "flaw" off your body. Yep, real empowered there Kimmykakes. Must be why she's wearing those a $$-hiding coats too.

G.T.F.O

I'm done spending another minute on International Women's Day on this piece of trash when there are REAL  empowering, inspiring women out there that are SO much more worthy of my attention.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/news/a34720/kim-kardashian-body-shaming/

*Kim Kardashian: "It's 2016. The Body-Shaming and sl*t-Shaming&#8212;Enough Is Enough"*

When Kim Kardashian posted a selfie on Sunday night&#8213;naked, save for some handy censor bars&#8213;she inspired a Twitterstorm, with everyone from Miley Cyrus to Bette Midler sharing their thoughts about the photo. Then, Kim fired back at the haters in a rather uncharacteristic Twitter burst, other celebs came to her defense, and the entire Internet has been talking about it ever since. And today, Kim decided to expand on the topic, sharing a thoughtful post on her website, which touches on everything from her sex tape to body-shaming:

Hey, guys. I wanted to write a post elaborating on my tweets last night. In all seriousness, I never understand why people get so bothered by what other people choose to do with their lives.

I don't do drugs, I hardly drink, I've never committed a crime&#8212;and yet I'm a bad role model for being proud of my body?

It always seems to come back around to my sex tape. Yes, a sex tape that was made 13 years ago. 13 YEARS AGO. Literally that lonnng ago. And people still want to talk about it?!?!

I lived through the embarrassment and fear, and decided to say who cares, do better, move on. I shouldn't have to constantly be on the defense, listing off my accomplishments just to prove that I am more than something that happened 13 years ago.

Let's move on, already. I have.

I am empowered by my body. I am empowered by my sexuality. I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me. And I hope that through this platform I have been given, I can encourage the same empowerment for girls and women all over the world.

I am empowered by my husband, who is so accepting and supportive and who has given me a newfound confidence in myself. He allows me to be me and loves me unconditionally.

I feel so lucky to have grown up surrounded by strong, driven, independent women. The life lessons I've learned from my sisters, my mother and my grandmother, I will pass along to my daughter. I want her to be proud of who she is. I want her to be comfortable in her body. I don't want her to grow up in a world where she is made to feel less-than for embracing everything it means to be a woman.

It's 2016. The body-shaming and sl*t-shaming&#8212;it's like, enough is enough. I will not live my life dictated by the issues you have with my sexuality. You be you and let me be me.

I am a mother. I am a wife, a sister, a daughter, an entrepreneur and I am allowed to be sexy.

#happyinternationalwomensday


----------



## lanasyogamama

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just now. I love this gem:
> I am empowered by my body. I am empowered by my sexuality. I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me.
> 
> Sure Jan. That's why you photoshop every "flaw" off your body. Yep, real empowered there Kimmykakes. Must be why she's wearing those a $$-hiding coats too.
> 
> G.T.F.O
> 
> I'm done spending another minute on International Women's Day on this piece of trash when there are REAL  empowering, inspiring women out there that are SO much more worthy of my attention.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

labelwhore04 said:


> Exactly. You don't have to be a nun to criticize Kim. Chloe is one of the more conservative young actresses out there(probably the reason why most people haven't heard of her), and where did she say that women can't be sexual or do sexy photo shoots, etc? She never said that. She said that women have "more to offer than just our bodies." Key word: *more*. It's a good message. Women can be sexy _and_ smart.
> 
> Calling Chloe a hypocrite for posing with her legs exposed(seriously?) for a magazine is just so funny. Last time i checked she didnt' sell her own sex tape to get famous and post naked photos for instagram everytime she's craving a bit of attention. You don't have to be Mother Theresa to say that Kim is a horrible role model for women. She is the image of everything that you DON'T want your daughter to become.




Yes, and there is a huge difference between provocative, like Chloe's cover, and just showing your entire naked body. Big difference.  I DONT WANT TO SEE KIM'S *** OR VAGINA ANYMORE.


----------



## Oryx816

Why doesn't anyone call out this bish on her oversized coats, and photoshop she uses in such abundance to hide the body she is supposedly so proud of? 

And please, Kim, feel free to provide the long list of accomplishments since the sex tape......


----------



## Ladybug09

Crystalina said:


> There's a saying:
> 
> "Where much is given, much is expected."
> 
> Sad how Kim fails, despite her blessings.


Not just a saying, it's a quote out if the Bible,


*For everyone to whom much is given, of him shall much be required; and of him to whom men entrust much, they will require and demand all the more. *

 and I HIGHLY doubt it was an any way meant to be applied to Kim.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oryx816 said:


> Why doesn't anyone call out this bish on her oversized coats, and photoshop she uses in such abundance to hide the body she is supposedly so proud of?
> 
> And please, Kim, feel free to provide the long list of accomplishments since the sex tape......




She was quoted as saying something like, "Try walking in my shoes. Try accomplishing the same things I have. I dare you."


I want to say to her: "Try going to college. Try being a decent human being. Try accomplishing something that has nothing to do with your looks. I dare you."


----------



## Freckles1

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm 99% sure that's Kanye's responding. Kim can string sentences like that.




Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

"I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me. And I hope that through this platform I have been given, I can encourage the same empowerment for girls and women all over the world."

Ugh I cannot believe she has the nerve to say this and will no one seriously call her out on it? She photoshops every single picture she releases to the point where she is unrecognizable not to mention she has taken the most drastic measures to change all her "flaws," her face and a** are pretty much butchered to the point of no return and she doesn't care what the world thinks of her "flaws?" Please! She is truly pathetic and delusional if she believes this crap she writes (assuming she writes it).


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Mumotons said:


> The more her 'star' fades the worse and uglier it's going to get [emoji85]


Agree, this screams of someone who is realizing they are slowly but surely becoming old news and it's all about the younger sisters now. I can't even begin to imagine how low she will sink as she becomes less and less relevant. It feels like we've seen her at her most pathetic and there is nothing else left for her to do to get the attentions she desparately needs but I have no doubt she will come up with something.


----------



## Mumotons

Ladybug09 said:


> Not just a saying, it's a quote out if the Bible,
> 
> 
> *For everyone to whom much is given, of him shall much be required; and of him to whom men entrust much, they will require and demand all the more. *
> 
> and I HIGHLY doubt it was an any way meant to be applied to Kim.




That family pretend they know the bible, but I think it is satan they have sold their souls to and we all know he will want payment in full


----------



## Mumotons

Prima Ballerina said:


> "I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me. And I hope that through this platform I have been given, I can encourage the same empowerment for girls and women all over the world."
> 
> Ugh I cannot believe she has the nerve to say this and will no one seriously call her out on it? She photoshops every single picture she releases to the point where she is unrecognizable not to mention she has taken the most drastic measures to change all her "flaws," her face and a** are pretty much butchered to the point of no return and she doesn't care what the world thinks of her "flaws?" Please! She is truly pathetic and delusional if she believes this crap she writes (assuming she writes it).




I have four daughters and I use the Kardashians as an example of what NOT to be ! She really is a hypocrite


----------



## usmcwifey

I think she fails to grasp the understanding that there's nothing wrong with the naked body, no one is hating on her body but rather her photoshopped physic we're suppose to be too stupid to know the difference from l (we'd probably like her more if she didn't photoshop herself 100% of the time) .... It's the fact that she's climbed the ladder of success solely on her sexuality and body. What talents does she have? Is it an occasional show of skin for a classy magazine (unlike playboy) ? No it's an everyday over-sexualization and I'm over it.  It's like being shocked when a porn star has sex...honey it's nothing new lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo 
Please, her PR wrote everything for her because they  used commas, periods, and 3 syllable words.


----------



## Oryx816

Can someone please dig up the pic of her before lots of ps, the one where she looks like Jafar and then post her absurd quote beneath it?  I wish someone put that all over twitter!


----------



## chloebagfreak

usmcwifey said:


> I think she fails to grasp the understanding that there's nothing wrong with the naked body, no one is hating on her body but rather her photoshopped physic we're suppose to be too stupid to know the difference from l (we'd probably like her more if she didn't photoshop herself 100% of the time) .... It's the fact that she's climbed the ladder of success solely on her sexuality and body. What talents does she have? Is it an occasional show of skin for a classy magazine (unlike playboy) ? No it's an everyday over-sexualization and I'm over it.  It's like being shocked when a porn star has sex...honey it's nothing new lol


Wonderfully articulated


----------



## usmcwifey

Umm I just died a little [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## usmcwifey

chloebagfreak said:


> Wonderfully articulated




Thank you! Lol


----------



## Oryx816

usmcwifey said:


> Umm I just died a little [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296928




  Love it!  Thank you for sharing!  Now go charge your phone girl!


----------



## usmcwifey

Oryx816 said:


> Love it!  Thank you for sharing!  Now go charge your phone girl!




It's been a looooong day lol trust me


----------



## FreeSpirit71

These two comments are from Dlisted and they are perfect:

"Kim K. still doesn't get it. It's not her incessant nudity that is a problem. It's the nudity in place of everything else: personality, talent, character, soul, a strong internal world, intelligence, insight, curiosity. It's that she's the most vapid, thirsty creature to ever infect pop culture. And that's saying a lot."

And...

*&#8220;In all seriousness, I never understand why people get so bothered by what other people choose to do with their lives&#8221;*
says the woman whose entire family is on a show called 'Keeping up with the Kardashians'.


Source:http://dlisted.com/2016/03/08/night-crumbs-538/#comments


----------



## bag-princess

Prima Ballerina said:


> "I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. *I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me.* And I hope that through this platform I have been given, I can encourage the same empowerment for girls and women all over the world."
> 
> Ugh I cannot believe she has the nerve to say this and will no one seriously call her out on it? She photoshops every single picture she releases to the point where she is unrecognizable not to mention she has taken the most drastic measures to change all her "flaws," her face and a** are pretty much butchered to the point of no return and she doesn't care what the world thinks of her "flaws?" Please! She is truly pathetic and delusional if she believes this crap she writes (assuming she writes it).






first of all - again we kim did not write this!!  and as others have said - kim who PS's every single pic we see is not about showing flaws and being proud!  nobody in their right mind would ever look to her for encouragement - of any kind!! 





usmcwifey said:


> Umm I just died a little [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296928





:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

freespirit71 said:


> these two comments are from dlisted and they are perfect:
> 
> *"kim k. Still doesn't get it. It's not her incessant nudity that is a problem. It's the nudity in place of everything else: Personality, talent, character, soul, a strong internal world, intelligence, insight, curiosity. It's that she's the most vapid, thirsty creature to ever infect pop culture. And that's saying a lot."*
> 
> and...
> 
> _in all seriousness, i never understand why people get so bothered by what other people choose to do with their lives_
> says the woman whose entire family is on a show called 'keeping up with the kardashians'.
> 
> 
> Source:http://dlisted.com/2016/03/08/night-crumbs-538/#comments








this!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> These two comments are from Dlisted and they are perfect:
> 
> "Kim K. still doesn't get it. It's not her incessant nudity that is a problem. It's the nudity in place of everything else: personality, talent, character, soul, a strong internal world, intelligence, insight, curiosity. It's that she's the most vapid, thirsty creature to ever infect pop culture. And that's saying a lot."
> 
> And...
> 
> *In all seriousness, I never understand why people get so bothered by what other people choose to do with their lives*
> says the woman whose entire family is on a show called 'Keeping up with the Kardashians'.
> 
> 
> Source:http://dlisted.com/2016/03/08/night-crumbs-538/#comments




Precisely


----------



## ashlie

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/news/a34720/kim-kardashian-body-shaming/
> 
> *Kim Kardashian: "It's 2016. The Body-Shaming and sl*t-ShamingEnough Is Enough"*
> 
> When Kim Kardashian posted a selfie on Sunday night&#8213;naked, save for some handy censor bars&#8213;she inspired a Twitterstorm, with everyone from Miley Cyrus to Bette Midler sharing their thoughts about the photo. Then, Kim fired back at the haters in a rather uncharacteristic Twitter burst, other celebs came to her defense, and the entire Internet has been talking about it ever since. And today, Kim decided to expand on the topic, sharing a thoughtful post on her website, which touches on everything from her sex tape to body-shaming:
> 
> Hey, guys. I wanted to write a post elaborating on my tweets last night. In all seriousness, I never understand why people get so bothered by what other people choose to do with their lives.
> 
> I don't do drugs, I hardly drink, I've never committed a crimeand yet I'm a bad role model for being proud of my body?
> 
> It always seems to come back around to my sex tape. Yes, a sex tape that was made 13 years ago. 13 YEARS AGO. Literally that lonnng ago. And people still want to talk about it?!?!
> 
> I lived through the embarrassment and fear, and decided to say who cares, do better, move on. I shouldn't have to constantly be on the defense, listing off my accomplishments just to prove that I am more than something that happened 13 years ago.
> 
> Let's move on, already. I have.
> 
> I am empowered by my body. I am empowered by my sexuality. I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me. And I hope that through this platform I have been given, I can encourage the same empowerment for girls and women all over the world.
> 
> I am empowered by my husband, who is so accepting and supportive and who has given me a newfound confidence in myself. He allows me to be me and loves me unconditionally.
> 
> I feel so lucky to have grown up surrounded by strong, driven, independent women. The life lessons I've learned from my sisters, my mother and my grandmother, I will pass along to my daughter. I want her to be proud of who she is. I want her to be comfortable in her body. I don't want her to grow up in a world where she is made to feel less-than for embracing everything it means to be a woman.
> 
> It's 2016. The body-shaming and sl*t-shamingit's like, enough is enough. I will not live my life dictated by the issues you have with my sexuality. You be you and let me be me.
> 
> I am a mother. I am a wife, a sister, a daughter, an entrepreneur and I am allowed to be sexy.
> 
> #happyinternationalwomensday




If she is so comfortable in her own skin why does she continue to get plastic surgery? Even work out? I mean if she loves herself for who she is AT THIS VERY MOMENT!?


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> These two comments are from Dlisted and they are perfect:
> 
> "Kim K. still doesn't get it. It's not her incessant nudity that is a problem. It's the nudity in place of everything else: personality, talent, character, soul, a strong internal world, intelligence, insight, curiosity. It's that she's the most vapid, thirsty creature to ever infect pop culture. And that's saying a lot."
> 
> And...
> 
> *In all seriousness, I never understand why people get so bothered by what other people choose to do with their lives*
> says the woman whose entire family is on a show called 'Keeping up with the Kardashians'.
> 
> 
> Source:http://dlisted.com/2016/03/08/night-crumbs-538/#comments



THIS x1000000  Especially the first comment.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

If you didn't post nude pics, pose nude for magazines (When you CLEARLY have said many times you wouldn't anymore) then it wouldn't all go back to your sex tape. Common Sense boo


----------



## Jikena

Kim's post would be great... if it was actually the truth. As you guys have all said, if she is so happy in her body, why does she keep getting plastic surgery ? Why does she keep photoshopping ALL her pictures ? Why does she keep wearing long coats to hide her a$$ ? Why did she wear coats to hide her "arms" during last summer (she said it herself ; but we all know what she was truly hiding with those long coats haha) ? And why does she post a naked picture from last year ? Lies lies liesssss. She just wanted to post a (photoshopped) naked picture of herself because she's insecure and wanted people to tell her how hot she looks, and since she got so much criticism for it, she decided to go with the feminist comments that were defending her.


----------



## Jikena

Staci_W said:


> Crap like this is why I'm anti-feminist. Back in the day, women were concerned with not acting like whores. Now they are concerned with normalizing whorish behavior. It's not self respect. It's not "loving yourself". Attention seeking maybe, but there is no good connotation associated with posting your *** on the Internet.


----------



## kemilia

Jikena said:


> Kim's post would be great... if it was actually the truth. As you guys have all said, if she is so happy in her body, why does she keep getting plastic surgery ? Why does she keep photoshopping ALL her pictures ? *Why does she keep wearing long coats to hide her a$$* ? Why did she wear coats to hide her "arms" during last summer (she said it herself ; but we all know what she was truly hiding with those long coats haha) ? And why does she post a naked picture from last year ? Lies lies liesssss. She just wanted to post a (photoshopped) naked picture of herself because she's insecure and wanted people to tell her how hot she looks, and since she got so much criticism for it, she decided to go with the feminist comments that were defending her.



This! (especially what I bolded) If she really thinks she is happy with her body, why the ridiculous coats all the time? Paris H. finally went away, when, oh when, will this mess go away?


----------



## berrydiva

Kim is a professional troll.


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That was Bette Midler who said that, not Chloe.



and Chloe re-blogged it!


----------



## Crystalina

Ladybug09 said:


> Not just a saying, it's a quote out if the Bible,
> 
> 
> *For everyone to whom much is given, of him shall much be required; and of him to whom men entrust much, they will require and demand all the more. *
> 
> and I HIGHLY doubt it was an any way meant to be applied to Kim.




Actually, it's also a saying....

And I don't think you've gotten my point. Oh well. SMH...


----------



## Laila619

She is so damn full of $h*t! She is not confident in her skin at all. It's the exact opposite. She is so insecure. And LOL that Kanye loves her unconditionally and accepts her exactly as she is. Sure. That's why he threw away your entire wardrobe and made you over into his own personal haute couture Franken-kim? Right.


----------



## bag-mania

I can't even begin to understand the severe dysfunction that is Kim and Kanye's relationship. 



> *Male models chatting up Kim Kardashian make Kanye West 'jealous'*
> 
> Kanye West loves when Kim Kardashian embraces her sexy side on the Internet, but he&#8217;s not a fan of the live show.
> 
> Sources who&#8217;ve spent time with the bombastic rapper in  recent weeks tell us that seeing his reality star wife talking to the  tall, young and handsome male models of Fashion Week brought out West&#8217;s  &#8220;jealous&#8221; side.
> 
> &#8220;He gets jealous when men pay what he thinks is too much attention to  her,&#8221; said a source familiar with the pair. &#8220;It happens in Paris, L.A.,  New York and everywhere.&#8221;
> 
> Our insider claim&#8217;s that things got downright uncomfortable for West&#8217;s  inner circle during New York Fashion Week, where the hip-hop star&#8217;s fuse  was shorter than usual.
> 
> &#8220;He came out of a meeting at some fashion office on Wooster St. and  found this really tall, hunky white guy talking to Kim,&#8221; said our  source. &#8220;Kanye walked right up to Kim and said, &#8216;Who&#8217;s this guy? You  like this guy?&#8217; &#8221;
> 
> We&#8217;re told that West&#8217;s posse was fine with leaving well enough alone, but the male model felt a need to clear the air.
> 
> &#8220;The guy turned around and said (to Kanye), &#8216;Whoa, I&#8217;m married with  twins &#8212; you&#8217;ve got nothing to worry about,&#8221; says our source. &#8220;Then Kanye  was like, &#8216;Oh, but if you weren&#8217;t married with twins, I&#8217;d have  something to worry about?&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> We&#8217;re told that West quizzed Kim K. again a couple days later when he  spotted her chatting with a second guy who &#8220;looked almost like the first  guy.&#8221; But according to our source, there&#8217;s something oddly sweet about West and Kardashian&#8217;s little tango.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re big stars and they have their kids &#8212; it seems like something he does to let Kim know he&#8217;s paying attention to her,&#8221; we&#8217;re told.
> 
> Our West whisperer says that the &#8220;Only One&#8221; rapper has no problem with  his wife&#8217;s sexuality, which he not only shows off on social media, but  encourages.
> 
> &#8220;He&#8217;s said, &#8216;I don&#8217;t mind people looking at Kim in magazine or online &#8212;  that&#8217;s show business,&#8221; we&#8217;re told. &#8220;But when people come up and start  talking to her, he kind of flips out.&#8221;
> 
> It&#8217;s unlikely that West batted an eye at the naked selfie Kardashian posted online on Sunday.
> 
> &#8220;He likes Kim to be sexualized and sensationalized on the red carpet and he wants her to be a sexpot,&#8221; says our spy. Just not in the real world.
> 
> &#8220;That&#8217;s why he&#8217;s only OK with her having nonthreatening male friends,&#8221; we&#8217;re told.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ing-kanye-west-jealous-side-article-1.2556041


----------



## krissa

And pink chimes in and Amber Rose defends Kim!?! Lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Anyone that has followed Pink's career knows that she doesn't do things subliminally. She is live and direct. So I doubt she was talking to Kim. She would have just said her name. 

Amber just wants some attention. As usual.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/news/a34720/kim-kardashian-body-shaming/
> 
> *Kim Kardashian: "It's 2016. The Body-Shaming and sl*t-ShamingEnough Is Enough"*
> 
> When Kim Kardashian posted a selfie on Sunday night&#8213;naked, save for some handy censor bars&#8213;she inspired a Twitterstorm, with everyone from Miley Cyrus to Bette Midler sharing their thoughts about the photo. Then, Kim fired back at the haters in a rather uncharacteristic Twitter burst, other celebs came to her defense, and the entire Internet has been talking about it ever since. And today, Kim decided to expand on the topic, sharing a thoughtful post on her website, which touches on everything from her sex tape to body-shaming:
> 
> Hey, guys. I wanted to write a post elaborating on my tweets last night. In all seriousness, I never understand why people get so bothered by what other people choose to do with their lives.
> 
> I don't do drugs, I hardly drink, I've never committed a crimeand yet I'm a bad role model for being proud of my body?
> 
> It always seems to come back around to my sex tape. Yes, a sex tape that was made 13 years ago. 13 YEARS AGO. Literally that lonnng ago. And people still want to talk about it?!?!
> 
> I lived through the embarrassment and fear, and decided to say who cares, do better, move on. I shouldn't have to constantly be on the defense, listing off my accomplishments just to prove that I am more than something that happened 13 years ago.
> 
> Let's move on, already. I have.
> 
> I am empowered by my body. I am empowered by my sexuality. I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me. And I hope that through this platform I have been given, I can encourage the same empowerment for girls and women all over the world.
> 
> I am empowered by my husband, who is so accepting and supportive and who has given me a newfound confidence in myself. He allows me to be me and loves me unconditionally.
> 
> I feel so lucky to have grown up surrounded by strong, driven, independent women. The life lessons I've learned from my sisters, my mother and my grandmother, I will pass along to my daughter. I want her to be proud of who she is. I want her to be comfortable in her body. I don't want her to grow up in a world where she is made to feel less-than for embracing everything it means to be a woman.
> 
> It's 2016. The body-shaming and sl*t-shamingit's like, enough is enough. I will not live my life dictated by the issues you have with my sexuality. You be you and let me be me.
> 
> I am a mother. I am a wife, a sister, a daughter, an entrepreneur and I am allowed to be sexy.
> 
> #happyinternationalwomensday




&#128580; Go home Kim, you're drunk...


----------



## CeeJay

HA .. like that was written by her, puhleeze ..


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> &#55357;&#56900; Go home Kim, you're drunk...



but but, she barely drinks!!!   I think someone else wrote her responses, there aren't enough exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink and her imaginary horse she loves to climb on.  I can recall seeing her tits quite a few times but go ahead and cook...

I like her music but not really a big fan of her  

Personally I just want every one (including Kim) to hush and mind their own nakedness, lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Amber defending Kim over Pink's comment LOL


----------



## guccimamma

she uses the phrase sl*t shaming in the same article as mentions her mother/sisters/grandmother/daughter.

at least leave grandmother and daughter out of this. they don't deserve to be thrown in there.


----------



## berrydiva

Why so many women spend so much time worried about what another woman is doing with her vajayjay is beyond me. As long as she's not doing it with your partner, go find something else in life to be pressed about...I don't get it at all.

Kim is looking for attention. Amber is looking for attention. Pink is looking for attention. They're all standing on a soapbox shouting a bunch of nothing. Kim has made it clear to the world her talent is being a vapid objectified woman and she loves it, let her be great. lol. Kim is hardly the first woman to constantly be naked and she will hardly be the last. It's all that she can do and she gets the attention she craves every time she shows up naked somewhere on the internet.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

She'll never understand that she isn't being sexy.  Being sexy is great, and it's awesome to be proud of your body.  But that doesn't mean posting it bare for the world to see.  Over and over again.  You are asking for attention from the world and you're gonna get it, both good and bad.  So it's not necessary for Kim to defend herself, when she is the one who is making sure the world doesn't go a full month without her giving them something to talk about.  It's enough, already.  If she were truly sexy and proud, she could exude that with her clothes ON, in her everyday activities.   And she certainly doesn't have the right to police the thoughts and posts of the general public when that IS how she makes her money.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Why so many women spend so much time worried about what another woman is doing with her vajayjay is beyond me. As long as she's not doing it with your partner, go find something else in life to be pressed about...I don't get it at all.
> 
> Kim is looking for attention. Amber is looking for attention. Pink is looking for attention. They're all standing on a soapbox shouting a bunch of nothing. Kim has made it clear to the world her talent is being a vapid objectified woman and she loves it, let her be great. lol. Kim is hardly the first woman to constantly be naked and she will hardly be the last. It's all that she can do and she gets the attention she craves every time she shows up naked somewhere on the internet.



For myself...I don't care how naked she is, how many times but she is a troll.

She doesn't think people should care? Then don't post you're "liberated" photoshopped BS on International Women's Day. A time when women of real substance are being celebrated and real issues relating to women would be discussed.

She did it because she knows, like it or not she has a platform, she knew there'd be clapback and media attention and a chance for further response by her. 

To do it on that day and detract from the day's importance to put the spotlight on herself in such a desperate, transparent way - shameful.

She can miss me with calling that cr*p an essay too. Sit down Kim.


----------



## redney

Naked selfies do not equal sexy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I hope one day Kim will wake up in the morning and find her boobs and a$$ flat. I wonder if she'd still feel like a liberated feminist.


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> I hope one day Kim will wake up in the morning and find her boobs and a$$ flat. I wonder if she'd still feel like a liberated feminist.



She would feel liberated to book an appt with her plastic surgeon, stat!


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Why so many women spend so much time worried about what another woman is doing with her vajayjay is beyond me. As long as she's not doing it with your partner, go find something else in life to be pressed about...I don't get it at all.
> 
> Kim is looking for attention. Amber is looking for attention. Pink is looking for attention. They're all standing on a soapbox shouting a bunch of nothing. Kim has made it clear to the world her talent is being a vapid objectified woman and she loves it, *let her be great*. lol. Kim is hardly the first woman to constantly be naked and she will hardly be the last. It's all that she can do and she gets the attention she craves every time she shows up naked somewhere on the internet.



All of this.  Especially to the bolded


----------



## Lounorada

> 'I am empowered by my body. I am empowered by my sexuality. I am empowered by feeling comfortable in my skin. I am empowered by showing the world my flaws and not being afraid of what anyone is going to say about me. And I hope that through this platform I have been given, I can encourage the same empowerment for girls and women all over the world.'
> 
> 'I am empowered by my husband, who is so accepting and supportive and who has given me a newfound confidence in myself. He allows me to be me and loves me unconditionally.'


 















Nothing but delusions and lies.


----------



## guccimamma

if you are going to pose nude and post on the internet, fine...

don't expect everyone to love it, and keep your mouth shut about it.  nobody really wants to hear what you have to say about empowering women.


----------



## AECornell

But for real, can she not get her @ss fixed? I mean I don't know exactly what she did to it, but there's got to be something she can do to get it looking less crazy.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Hey Kim, We want to forget about your sex tape and how much of a whore you are but your husband keeps reminding us in his songs.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> But for real, can she not get her @ss fixed? I mean I don't know exactly what she did to it, but there's got to be something she can do to get it looking less crazy.



She had fat transfers...so I'm guessing it can just be lipo'd out if she wanted to fix it; however, she'd have to see it as broken first. lol


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Hey Kim, We want to forget about your sex tape and how much of a whore you are but your husband keeps reminding us in his songs.



She's touched. One minute she's proud of her tape, the next minute she wants the world to move past her tape. However, she doesn't realize that no one will move past it because her only talent is begin objectified. As long as people keep giving her attention when she stunts, she'll keep stunting.


----------



## guccimamma

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Hey Kim, We want to forget about your sex tape and how much of a whore you are but your husband keeps reminding us in his songs.



and that stupid video they made last year. painful.


----------



## dalinda

why is amber responding to this? isn't she just like kim???


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dalinda said:


> why is amber responding to this? isn't she just like kim???



Protecting her brand


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> Amber defending Kim over Pink's comment LOL




THOTS - R - US united togther i guess.  she doesn't even have a dog in this race. 






redney said:


> Naked selfies do not equal sexy.






chiiiiiiiiile please say that again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Amber defending Kim over Pink's comment LOL


 
She has to be on the K payroll...


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> She has to be on the K payroll...



Good point. She did come to PMK's house right after that "fingers in the booty..." Twitter storm...


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> and that stupid video they made last year. painful.



What video?


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> What video?



Bound 2?


----------



## Lounorada

Not sure if this tweet from Bette was posted? 
Bette's right, Kim totally missed the joke. If she had a sense of humour and wasn't so self-absorbed, she could have just laughed it off and kept things moving, but no. 
Kimbecile took the petty route and tried to gain as much attention as possible.


----------



## caitlin1214

If it were, oh, I don't know, ANYONE else, I would agree with the women defending her. 

But this is Kim. A woman who sold her own own sex tape and whose success seems to be centered around a self-absorbed vapid idiot and has nothing to do with female empowerment.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Not sure if this tweet from Bette was posted?
> Bette's right, Kim totally missed the joke. If she had a sense of humour and wasn't so self-absorbed, she could have just laughed it off and kept things moving, but no.
> Kimbecile took the petty route and tried to gain as much attention as possible.




i don't think kimbellina has a sense of humour unless is laughing at someone else, as lou says, she takes herself way too seriously


----------



## Oryx816

She's too dumb to get a joke.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Bound 2?



Ahh...I forgot about that video.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> Ahh...I forgot about that video.




I wish I could forget that I saw that!


----------



## stylemepretty

Kim's so thirsty she dehydrated


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Fistbump to Pink. I would love to live in a world where I never had to hear the Kardashian name again!! A total bunch of talentless hacks. I don't find what Kim is doing as empowering at all. Sadly, it screams a total lack of self-esteem, self-respect, and self-worth. 

"Dear Kim K, one day you may very well learn that using your body for attention isn't really respectable or empowering for any of the young girls who follow you or who see you constantly use your nakedness for fame and fortune. You may say I'm "**** shaming" you or "body shaming" you by saying to you enough is enough. I disagree. Be naked as naked can be. Be free and empowered. Be confident. Just be all of that without broadcasting it all over God's green earth. Why must we constantly see your lady bits strewn all of the World Wide Web? Young women should be learning that they can be empowered without having to use their tits and *** and instead use their abilities that stretch beyond their bodies. I'm glad you feel confident and sexy. Kudos to you. But feeling confident and sexy can also be expressed WITH your clothes ON. 
Just sayin."----


----------



## usmcwifey

Is this old? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been at the center of controversy since her nude selfie on Monday.

But Kim Kardashian again showed off her famous curves in a skintight bodysuit as she joined sister Kourtney Kardashian for lunch at Hugo's Restaurant in Thousands Oaks as they filmed their reality show on Wednesday.

Kim wore a black, knee-length bodysuit under a short black fur coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-film-Keeping-Kardashians.html#ixzz42SyGIaoI


----------



## Oruka

Kimmy started her career naked and she will end it naked. People should just get over it, she likes to be naked as many other women, so... as long she is not bothering anyone.


----------



## berrydiva

usmcwifey said:


> Is this old? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297798



The tweet says 9/22/15 so yah...it's old


----------



## coconutsboston

She should reassess the wearing of onesies. In any capacity.


----------



## berrydiva

Tragic...she transferred all that fat back there and no god given muscles back there to support that butt.


----------



## White Orchid

So she finally dared to expose that gargantuan chunk of lard she's been hiding.  Foolish move Kim.  Very foolish.


----------



## redney

So she's so proud of her body she continues to cover it up. Unless photoshop is involved.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Second pic camel toe photoshopped out?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ew








Dailymail


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> Fistbump to Pink. I would love to live in a world where I never had to hear the Kardashian name again!! A total bunch of talentless hacks. I don't find what Kim is doing as empowering at all. Sadly, it screams a total lack of self-esteem, self-respect, and self-worth.
> 
> "Dear Kim K, one day you may very well learn that using your body for attention isn't really respectable or empowering for any of the young girls who follow you or who see you constantly use your nakedness for fame and fortune. You may say I'm "**** shaming" you or "body shaming" you by saying to you enough is enough. I disagree. Be naked as naked can be. Be free and empowered. Be confident. Just be all of that without broadcasting it all over God's green earth. Why must we constantly see your lady bits strewn all of the World Wide Web? Young women should be learning that they can be empowered without having to use their tits and *** and instead use their abilities that stretch beyond their bodies. I'm glad you feel confident and sexy. Kudos to you. But feeling confident and sexy can also be expressed WITH your clothes ON.
> Just sayin."----


yes


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Ew
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/09/23/320BCCFF00000578-0-image-a-30_1457567526763.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/09/23/320BEA8C00000578-0-image-m-35_1457567883766.jpg
> Dailymail




Since she is so confident, she should get rid of the coat too.  Why not go naked in broad daylight?  After all, she likes to be naked and has nothing to hide right?


----------



## labelwhore04

What is up with those hideous leggings she's been wearing everyday? They're such an awkward length, so unflattering, and cheap looking. They look like they're from the dollar store.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She gonna post a nude then come out looking like that? Girrrrl


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Those leggings look like they holding on for dear life


----------



## Oryx816

I actually prefer the old Kim who thought she was the "dopest" (remember that chestnut?).  She sometimes looked tacky but had her own style and dressed for her body.  

This insecure mess is unsettling.  She just looks atrocious all the time.  I do not envy her in any way.


----------



## Oryx816

Glitterandstuds said:


> She gonna post a nude then come out looking like that? Girrrrl




Agreed!  She should lay low for a year or a decade.


----------



## Sasha2012

He was slammed for going on a Twitter rant about his $53m debt and how Mark Zuckerberg should invest in him. The rapper also brought up the Grammys and Taylor Swift.

But Kanye West is not done.

On Wednesday the husband of Kim Kardashian was at it again as he tweeted about fashion. 'I like T-shirts and women in yoga pants,' the 38-year-old rapper wrote. That same day he was seen in a red hoodie at LAX airport.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashion-arrives-LAX-airport.html#ixzz42T5L5i6Z


----------



## berrydiva

Does he mean blazer or sport coat by saying 'suit jacket'?


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## bag-mania

> I believe that Kim is our modern day everything



So it's true then, he really is insane.


----------



## Crystalina

bag-mania said:


> So it's true then, he really is insane.




He is very seriously mentally ill.


----------



## usmcwifey

berrydiva said:


> The tweet says 9/22/15 so yah...it's old




Good catch ....lol I just read the words [emoji23]


----------



## Lodpah

Wow, she's looking like a caricature of herself and her face is starting to look like an ape's face.   I wish she would stop with whatever she's doing.


----------



## Lodpah

Seriously look at the shape of her face. She's morphing into an ape.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## Lodpah

Kanye, you not fooling anyone. You stole the "Pablo" thing from David Bowie. He came up with the "Pablo" thing years and years ago when he was starting out.  So unoriginal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv9eWsKHazk


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think [del]got laid[/del] had fun in Paris with his b buddy Riccardo
Look at that smile~~~~~


----------



## leeann




----------



## AlbertsLove

She is dumb. She post a pic of herself naked but nobody better dare point out how she is in pictures naked. Just send the compliments but don't mentio that she is naked a lot.


----------



## Oryx816

Lodpah said:


> Seriously look at the shape of her face. She's morphing into an ape.  I'm not kidding.




Where is babydoll Chanel?  She has a shot of Kim side by side with a chimp that you might enjoy!


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Since she is so confident, she should get rid of the coat too.  Why not go naked in broad daylight?  After all, she likes to be naked and has nothing to hide right?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been at the center of controversy since her nude selfie on Monday.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian again showed off her famous curves in a skintight bodysuit as she joined sister Kourtney Kardashian for lunch at Hugo's Restaurant in Thousands Oaks as they filmed their reality show on Wednesday.
> 
> Kim wore a black, knee-length bodysuit under a short black fur coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-film-Keeping-Kardashians.html#ixzz42SyGIaoI



And yet, no straight on rear shot..........I guess that's a good thing for our vision health.


----------



## dr.pepper

That pic of him is priceless following that string of tweets! [emoji23]

These people are imploding.


----------



## Jikena

I know that she said (afterwards) that the picture was a year old but, I would feel "ashamed" to post that kind of picture with a perfect (photoshopped) body and then go outside the next day and have these pictures released.  She's just had a baby so I can't hate on that. BUT her a$$ is looking awful. It was already awful before but it's even worse now. And the fact that it's so big just makes her whole body look huge. Also the fact that she keeps wearing those "leggings" outfits, like wtf ? I don't understand. She's been wearing the exact same outfit since she's had her baby. Why would you wear that when you're a bit fat ? If only she'd wear what she used to wear pre-Kanye, nice flattering outfits. Just a t-shirt and a "large" (don't know the word in English for that kind of skirt) knee-long skirt would make her look beautiful, like this : http://sf2.be.com/medias/images/0/3/4/123034/127204/original-127204.jpg (shorter though).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Where is babydoll Chanel?  She has a shot of Kim side by side with a chimp that you might enjoy!




You rang? I just arrived!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Does he mean blazer or sport coat by saying 'suit jacket'?



Blazer came to my mind when I read that..


----------



## myown

saw this on instagram. I didn't even knew I followed her!



> Sharon Osbourne Posts NSFW Pic Inspired by Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> *@kimkardashian you inspired me! #liberated #thetalk*, she captioned the Twitter photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.justjared.com/2016/03/10...pic-inspired-by-kim-kardashian/#ixzz42UlGO1qD



taken from justjared


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Photographic evidence that Kimbo/Kimbecile is morphing into a friendly Orangutan: Process completed about 78%.






























*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

myown said:


> saw this on instagram. I didn't even knew I followed her!
> 
> 
> 
> taken from justjared



THAT. IS. THE. WORST. PHOTOSHOP. JOB. I.HAVE.EVER. SEEN.

From her collarbone to her hand looks completely smoothed (in a straight line no less) and different to the neck on her skin.

Her bellybutton is SIDEWAYS. Which suggests BAD LIPO or BAD PHOTOSHOP. I'd say a bit from column A, a dash of column B.

All these bishes are making me chuckle. GET YA TITS and SOFTWARE OUT FOR SOLIDARITY LADIES!

JUSTICE FOR THE DOWNTRIDDEN AND SHACKLED Kimmycakes.

I can't. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


>



 Any time Kanye speaks, this gif should pop up.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Ew
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/09/23/320BCCFF00000578-0-image-a-30_1457567526763.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/09/23/320BEA8C00000578-0-image-m-35_1457567883766.jpg
> Dailymail


She's such a pathetic individual.
I'm not sure how hot it was in LA yesterday, but she looks like she's melting in a turtleneck spandex onesie and fur jacket.
That manufactured, deformed a$$ needs to be kept out of sight at all times.


----------



## yinnie

bag-princess said:


> first of all - again we kim did not write this!!  and as others have said - kim who PS's every single pic we see is not about showing flaws and being proud!  nobody in their right mind would ever look to her for encouragement - of any kind!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots:




She encourages me as a role model for what NOT to be so I guess she is serving a purpose in life [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 'suit jacket' 

Anna Wintor must be so proud lol!


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> saw this on instagram. I didn't even knew I followed her!
> 
> 
> 
> taken from justjared











is this a joke???  does sharon honestly think that people believe that is her real body!!!!!


----------



## skislope15

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ten-by-Kanye-West-claims-linguist-expert.html

I tried to copy the article but can't on my phone if someone could please  this is not surprising at all we all know Kim can't write or spell anything


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Photographic evidence that Kimbo/Kimbecile is morphing into a friendly Orangutan: Process completed about 78%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Lol! Not such a friendly orangutan these days!  

I think what is getting her into orangutan territory is the increasing size of her philtrum.  I think it is the result of rhinoplasty plus too many fillers in the nasolabial folds.  

I need to go back and look at her philtrum in old pics when she has her original face (plus orange pigment) and she looked like Jafar.    so much for the confident woman argument! 

Thank you for your analysis babydoll!  I agree....78% is about right.


----------



## terebina786

Where does one even purchase those body suit onesies???


----------



## Cocolo

I've seen a lot of people come to realizations about their life as they get older.  So right now, she's living in this whirlwind of publicity and social media.  As your kids get older, you see the mistakes you've made and it really makes you stop and think.

So,  as the babies mature, I think there will be a lot of soul searching.  And, I kind of feel bad for her.  This isn't going to last forever, and like a sugar rush, the hi will be replaced with a bitter crash.


----------



## Oryx816

Cocolo said:


> I've seen a lot of people come to realizations about their life as they get older.  So right now, she's living in this whirlwind of publicity and social media.  As your kids get older, you see the mistakes you've made and it really makes you stop and think.
> 
> So,  as the babies mature, I think there will be a lot of soul searching.  And, I kind of feel bad for her.  This isn't going to last forever, and like a sugar rush, the hi will be replaced with a bitter crash.




I agree to an extent.  I think this is true of many people but it requires a level of introspection and selflessness I think Kim doesn't possess.  It also requires concern and connection with your child to put their interests first and we have seen absolutely no indication of that from her either.


----------



## sugarsam

If you think the new pics of Kim are bad, just go to zimbio and justjared. After seeing those I don't see how she is able to stand upright with that butt.
Sorry, I don't know how to link the pages.


----------



## bag-mania

Cocolo said:


> I've seen a lot of people come to realizations about their life as they get older.  So right now, she's living in this whirlwind of publicity and social media.  As your kids get older, you see the mistakes you've made and it really makes you stop and think.
> 
> So,  as the babies mature, I think there will be a lot of soul searching.  And, I kind of feel bad for her.  This isn't going to last forever, and like a sugar rush, the hi will be replaced with a bitter crash.



That would be true for some people, but I doubt Kim is interested in soul searching. All this fame isn't a phase for her, it's her lifestyle. It's been that way for many years. This is her reality. 

If she had more substance to her character she might evaluate her choices and consider the future impact on her children. However, she just isn't that deep.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> That would be true for some people, but I doubt Kim is interested in soul searching. All this fame isn't a phase for her, it's her lifestyle. It's been that way for many years. This is her reality.
> 
> If she had more substance to her character she might evaluate her choices and consider the future impact on her children. However, she just isn't that deep.



And it's not like she's seen anyone around her soul searching after having kids. Look at PMK and Caitlyn.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> And it's not like she's seen anyone around her soul searching after having kids. Look at PMK and Caitlyn.



True. The only hope is that eventually the Ks shows will finally go off the air and they will fade away. Nothing stays popular forever. I'm amazed they have lasted this long.

Though I had the frightening thought that in 20 years they will resurrect the concept and create a show called "Kardashians: The Next Generation". Then we can see what horrid and entitled people North and the rest of the kids grew up to be. Grandma PMK will be overlording the whole thing, of course.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You rang? I just arrived!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> is this a joke???  does sharon honestly think that people believe that is her real body!!!!!



Think it's a joke. Bette posted one too and photoshopped a body in the mirror which clearly isn't her's too.


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-mania said:


> That would be true for some people, but I doubt Kim is interested in soul searching. All this fame isn't a phase for her, it's her lifestyle. It's been that way for many years. This is her reality.
> 
> If she had more substance to her character she might evaluate her choices and consider the future impact on her children. However, she just isn't that deep.



Exactly.

The only think she'll "re-evaluate" daily are her looks and surgical procedures she can undergo to fix herself. Then, as North grows older, she'll go in competition with her daughter about who gets more compliments, who was prettier at a certain age, etc... And then, when she's completely over the hill, she'll scrutinize North's looks until North feels as sh*tty as Kim Wildenstein will certainly look by then...


----------



## Mumotons

At least Rocco has a chance at a normal life away from Madonna, I feel North and Saint will have no such opportunity to escape the circus they been born into.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You rang? I just arrived!




Arrived in style! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Hey Kim, We want to forget about your sex tape and how much of a whore you are but your husband keeps reminding us in his songs.




I die


----------



## Bag*Snob

YSoLovely said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The only think she'll "re-evaluate" daily are her looks and surgical procedures she can undergo to fix herself. Then, as North grows older, she'll go in competition with her daughter about who gets more compliments, who was prettier at a certain age, etc... And then, when she's completely over the hill, she'll scrutinize North's looks until North feels as sh*tty as Kim Wildenstein will certainly look by then...



So the next generation of Kris.


----------



## Lounorada

Such an unfortunate, yet comical sight...  She needs to keep that tragic looking, fake, sagging behind of hers hidden at all times when in public. 

tumblr


----------



## terebina786

She looks like she smells.


----------



## maddie66

Kourtney looks even tinier than she actually is by comparison!


----------



## berrydiva

Is that really a one piece she's wearing? I wonder if her assistant has to go to the bathroom with her everytime or if there's an easy way in and out of that thing.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Is that really a one piece she's wearing? I wonder if her assistant has to go to the bathroom with her everytime or if there's an easy way in and out of that thing.



Not a biggie for her as she was once quoted that she pees in her Spanx.


----------



## Wildflower22

Why is Kanye so insistent on dressing her like a sausage casing? Surely her mom and sisters know how ridiculous she looks. They really need to say something.


----------



## BPC

I don't get why a family member won't tell her the truth? "You look like a heffa." So simple really.


----------



## redney

BPC said:


> I don't get why a family member won't tell her the truth? "You look like a heffa." So simple really.



Maybe they're all afraid of Kanye and what he would do if anyone speaks up against his "genius." Not necessarily that he would harm anyone but maybe he would bolt and do a tell all or something. Or they would lose their access to front rows at fashion shows without him.


----------



## bag-princess

maddie66 said:


> Kourtney looks even tinier than she actually is by comparison!




not only that - Kourt is dressed for spring while the pillsbury dough girl is dressed for winter with her fur!!


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Such an unfortunate, yet comical sight...  She needs to keep that tragic looking, fake, sagging behind of hers hidden at all times when in public.
> 
> tumblr



Her a$$ looks like a flat watermelon


----------



## Freckles1

I have no words


----------



## guccimamma

kim does look especially groundbreaking


----------



## guccimamma

Wildflower22 said:


> Why is Kanye so insistent on dressing her like a sausage casing? Surely her mom and sisters know how ridiculous she looks. They really need to say something.



nah, that's the beauty of this family...they are happy they look better, and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> She looks like she smells.



I was just thinking this, she looks sloppy and gross. Also Kourt is getting way too thin, she's starting to look like she does hard drugs.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Maybe they're all afraid of Kanye and what he would do if anyone speaks up against his "genius." Not necessarily that he would harm anyone but maybe he would bolt and *do a tell all or something*. Or they would lose their access to front rows at fashion shows without him.



I doubt he'd do a tell-all. He has as much or more to hide than they do. "Butt fingers" may be just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Aminamina

"Kougar" sister looks like a bulldog in a face


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> I doubt he'd do a tell-all. He has as much or more to hide than they do. *"Butt fingers" may be just the tip of the iceberg.*



True!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Is that really a one piece she's wearing? I wonder if her assistant has to go to the bathroom with her everytime or if there's an easy way in and out of that thing.




She probably wears diaper for adults.


----------



## roses5682

maddie66 said:


> Kourtney looks even tinier than she actually is by comparison!




I was thinking the same thing when I first seen the pictures.


----------



## Oryx816

I think it is the same onesie we have been seeing for weeks.  She sleeps in it, doesn't bathe, and pees in her Spanx, eventually it will just melt into her skin.  She looks horrendous.


----------



## Oryx816

YSoLovely said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The only think she'll "re-evaluate" daily are her looks and surgical procedures she can undergo to fix herself. Then, as North grows older, she'll go in competition with her daughter about who gets more compliments, who was prettier at a certain age, etc... And then, when she's completely over the hill, she'll scrutinize North's looks until North feels as sh*tty as Kim Wildenstein will certainly look by then...




Kim Wildenstein!  You have me roaring!  I once sat behind Jocelyn at the theatre and besides the obvious insane disfigurement, the actual texture of the skin looked so unusual.  It was like Spam with the texture of a pumice stone.  And she was a natural beauty....such a shame.  

I cannot wait for the train wreck as Kim ages.  As it is, no one is calling for her to do any magazine covers.....it is all about Kendall, so who needs Kim, with all the photoshopping of her body that would be required?  Its funny though, she is so hard on Rob about how he is lazy and doesn't get the weight off, but she seems equally lazy.  I can't wait for the meltdown.  I am hoping for something à la Britney Spears....


----------



## berrydiva

I'm just laughing at some of these comments because even with Kim's manufacturered behind, she looks fine for a woman who birthed 2 children.


----------



## usmcwifey

berrydiva said:


> I'm just laughing at some of these comments because even with Kim's manufacturered behind, she looks fine for a woman who birthed 2 children.




Eh I think it's the fact that she is claiming to look like something other than what she really does. I would never shame another woman for being who she was, but Kim takes fake and cynical to a different level while trying to pass it off as authentic.  Picture filters are one thing but she photoshops herself into a different person lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_This _is how you clapback and use your social media for good. Bette has raised over $100,000 dollars for her charity *Stages for Success * (&#8220;a campaign to modernize outdated and dysfunctional public school auditoriums') after this. Go girl...

********************************************************************​
*Bette Midler Posts a Faux Nude Selfie for Charity: like Kim Put You Selfie to Work*







It&#8217;s day four in the epic Kim Kardashian-West nude selfie debate, with various celebrities coming down on different sides, and plenty of people copying Kim&#8217;s recycled black bar nude photo. Kim, or someone posing as her (although she denies Kanye took over her account, linguists claim it&#8217;s him due to the different use of language), went off on her nude selfie haters including Chloe Moretz and Bette Midler. Kim later clarified, in her app, that she&#8217;s empowered by her body and that negative responses to that are &#8220;body shaming&#8221; and &#8220;**** shaming.&#8221;

Bette Midler, ever the clever comedian, responded to Kim&#8217;s disses with some one-liners that proved that she can say so much more than Kim (or Kanye) in just a few quick lines. On Tuesday she denied Kim&#8217;s claim that she tried to fake friend her by sending a gift and added _&#8220;Looks like anyone can take a selfie but not everyone can take a joke..&#8221;_ Then late yesterday she tweeted this:






_Burn._ As a follow up Bette met Kim&#8217;s nude challenge by tweeting a photoshopped selfie (above) in which she solicited donations for her charity, Stages for Success, &#8220;a campaign to modernize outdated and dysfunctional public school auditoriums.&#8221; My favorite part is the little bootie and back in panties in the mirror behind her. Even though the whole image is fake she still makes it look as if she&#8217;s wearing underwear! As of press time, the donations to Stages have exceeded their campaign goal of $100,000. That&#8217;s the way you do viral. Bette also promises to match all donations 2:1.

The responses on Twitter are overwhelmingly positive, with everyone giving this round to Bette hands down.






This was my favorite response. Do you think Bette used a photo posing with cardboard for a reason? She basically set up this joke.










Kim has since Instagrammed yet another nude pic and has joined Snapchat and sent a little f-you to everyone. Because that&#8217;s her job, Bette called it.

Here&#8217;s Kim out with Kourtney and Jonathan Cheban yesterday. Kim looks miserable in a skintight outfit with a fur jacket and Kourtney is just wearing a loose white ironic t-shirt and some leather pants.











*Source:* Celebitchy


----------



## berrydiva

usmcwifey said:


> Eh I think it's the fact that she is claiming to look like something other than what she really does. I would never shame another woman for being who she was, but Kim takes fake and cynical to a different level while trying to pass it off as authentic.  Picture filters are one thing but she photoshops herself into a different person lol



She has low self-esteem and hates her real body. She's sad. She's not unlike many women.


----------



## berrydiva

I saw that Bette M tweet earlier and died laughing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Bette FTW!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Why does her crotch area look so long? lmao


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'm just laughing at some of these comments because even with Kim's manufacturered behind, *she looks fine for a woman who birthed 2 children*.


 
I agree. Her real, un-photoshopped body looks perfectly fine (shame she doesn't think so), but that sad looking prosthetic behind of hers is a whole other story and she should either have that thing fixed or keep it covered at all times. She obviously thinks it's a mess too, seeing as she only seems to expose it when there's a whole lot of photoshop involved.

Then there is the hideous outfits... I mean, she really sets herself up for failure and criticism.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I agree. Her real, un-photoshopped body looks perfectly fine (shame she doesn't think so), but that sad looking prosthetic behind of hers is a whole other story and she should either have that thing fixed or keep it covered at all times. She obviously thinks it's a mess too, seeing as she only seems to expose it when there's a whole lot of photoshop involved.



Im convinced that if it wasn't for Kanye, she would've had it fixed already but then again, it seems like she got more fat transfers since the Hump. Hey, if Kim likes it, I love it. Lol


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Im convinced that if it wasn't for Kanye, she would've had it fixed already but then again, it seems like she got more fat transfers since the Hump.




Yeah, around the time she got with Kanye her behind seemed to double in size rather quickly and it got that deformed, saggy shape.
I also think if she hadn't got with Kanye, she would have either stopped with the fat transfers or she would have had her behind lipo'd back to how it originally looked (or close enough)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She was screwing with her face/body long before Ye and I think would continue to even if he never stepped in the picture. 

Part of the reason her a$$ looks the way it does is because she's gained weight. Fat transfer+weight gain= no bueno.


----------



## skislope15

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-sends-haters-a-message-via-snapchat-w166754


 Kim Kardashian Sends Haters a Clear Message With Lily Allen's 'F--k You' Song

She might not look like she's doing it, but Kim Kardashian sent her haters a clear, if subtle, message via her new Snapchat account on Wednesday, March 9, courtesy of an expletive-filled Lily Allen track.

As the mom of two pouts at her camera and tousles her hair seductively, Allen's "F--k You" track plays in the background, and considering the reactions the 35-year-old reality star has received to her recent naked selfies, the message is loud and clear.

"F--k you, f--k you very, very much, the lyrics sing out as Kardashian acts oblivious to the subliminal message she's sending. Cause we hate what you do, and we hate your whole crew, so please don't stay in touch."

In case you somehow missed it, Kanye West's wife has been embroiled in a bitter online feud with stars such as Bette Midler, Chloë Grace Moretz and Pink, who all objected to her decision to share two naked pictures with fans via her social media accounts.

In a blog post on Tuesday, Kardashian defended her actions and asked people to stop harking back to her sex tape, which was filmed a whole 13 years ago.

On Wednesday, Midler revisited her social media scuffle with Kardashian to challenge her to use the attention their spat had garnered to raise money for charity. She offered to double whatever Kardashian donates. The TV star has yet to respond

Https://www.instagram.com/p/BCv3rn4l1wU/


----------



## Lodpah

Is she really 35? Like she's 5 years away from 40 and usually women are beyond this childish type of actions.


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> She has low self-esteem and hates her real body. She's sad. She's not unlike many women.


Sorry, I think she thinks very highly of herself.  You can't live on past laurels.  Glory days and all of that.  She was not the first or last that have packed on the pounds.  She is not special.  I doubt she is the most desirable woman but she apparently thinks she is.  No doubt some find that nudie stuff she revels in attractive but a lot don't.  She has told and shown the public far more than was needed or desired.


----------



## VickyB

leeann said:


> View attachment 3297897


----------



## VickyB

skislope15 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-sends-haters-a-message-via-snapchat-w166754
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Sends Haters a Clear Message With Lily Allen's 'F--k You' Song
> 
> She might not look like she's doing it, but Kim Kardashian sent her haters a clear, if subtle, message via her new Snapchat account on Wednesday, March 9, courtesy of an expletive-filled Lily Allen track.
> 
> As the mom of two pouts at her camera and tousles her hair seductively, Allen's "F--k You" track plays in the background, and considering the reactions the 35-year-old reality star has received to her recent naked selfies, the message is loud and clear.
> 
> "F--k you, f--k you very, very much, the lyrics sing out as Kardashian acts oblivious to the subliminal message she's sending. Cause we hate what you do, and we hate your whole crew, so please don't stay in touch."
> 
> In case you somehow missed it, Kanye West's wife has been embroiled in a bitter online feud with stars such as Bette Midler, Chloë Grace Moretz and Pink, who all objected to her decision to share two naked pictures with fans via her social media accounts.
> 
> In a blog post on Tuesday, Kardashian defended her actions and asked people to stop harking back to her sex tape, which was filmed a whole 13 years ago.
> 
> On Wednesday, Midler revisited her social media scuffle with Kardashian to challenge her to use the attention their spat had garnered to raise money for charity. She offered to double whatever Kardashian donates. The TV star has yet to respond
> 
> Https://www.instagram.com/p/BCv3rn4l1wU/



Happy that she's keeping it klassy!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oryx816 said:


> I think it is the same onesie we have been seeing for weeks.  She sleeps in it, doesn't bathe, and pees in her Spanx, eventually it will just melt into her skin.  She looks horrendous.


Haha...OMG  so true


----------



## usmcwifey

berrydiva said:


> She has low self-esteem and hates her real body. She's sad. She's not unlike many women.




Very true and she's definitely looking for validation but she is in the public eye and should really think before posting lol criticism is expected


----------



## Sasha2012

Even this reality star needs a break from furs, skin tight clothing and runway ready ensembles sometimes.

Kim Kardashian broke with her signature style on Thursday as she headed out in Beverly Hills, California.

For once, the 35-year-old wore a casual but cool outfit that did not look like something a stylist had come up with.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cooler-spends-day-bestie-Jonathan-Cheban.html


----------



## gillianna

Are these Spanx looking compression outfits designed by her fashion genius husband Kanye or is she wearing them because they offer compression after liposuction or because it is the only thing that will hold her body in?  I think she looked good when she was with Hump.  With Kanye's mom dying after plastic surgery one would think he would not want his real or pretend wife getting any plastic surgery.  She is 35 and the younger sisters are now going to get all the attention.  Even Catylin is trying so hard to get some too.  She should concentrate on actually doing something with her life that does not require posting old nude selfies each time she wants attention.  I mean that gets old, everyone has seen one by now.  What is sad is the role model she is for her children.  Hopefully they have nannies who care about them and will help them as they grow up in such a crazy environment.  I doubt Kim will grow old gracefully.  I could see her and her sisters in the "What Ever Happend to BabyJane" movie...renamed what ever happened to the KKlan?


----------



## VickyB

I'm sure the peeps at  E! are counting the minutes until they can launch their new show: _*Botched-Tucking Up The Kardashians *_.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Even this reality star needs a break from furs, skin tight clothing and runway ready ensembles sometimes.
> 
> Kim Kardashian broke with her signature style on Thursday as she headed out in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> For once, the 35-year-old wore a casual but cool outfit that did not look like something a stylist had come up with.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cooler-spends-day-bestie-Jonathan-Cheban.html



Is she the Face Doctor again?? Does that place feature an Hermes pop up store? This picture doesn't make sense and the two chuckle heads behind her are priceless!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

VickyB said:


> Is she the Face Doctor again?? Does that place feature an Hermes pop up store? This picture doesn't make sense and the two chuckle heads behind her are priceless!!!


It's probably just the Hermes bag to fool us. I bet it contains her daily supply of baby butt wipes. She probably goes through like half a pack with that large mess that follows her around. Ugh


----------



## aleksandras

The latest outifit pis are the best she has looked in a loooong while.


----------



## dangerouscurves

skislope15 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-sends-haters-a-message-via-snapchat-w166754
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Sends Haters a Clear Message With Lily Allen's 'F--k You' Song
> 
> She might not look like she's doing it, but Kim Kardashian sent her haters a clear, if subtle, message via her new Snapchat account on Wednesday, March 9, courtesy of an expletive-filled Lily Allen track.
> 
> As the mom of two pouts at her camera and tousles her hair seductively, Allen's "F--k You" track plays in the background, and considering the reactions the 35-year-old reality star has received to her recent naked selfies, the message is loud and clear.
> 
> "F--k you, f--k you very, very much, the lyrics sing out as Kardashian acts oblivious to the subliminal message she's sending. Cause we hate what you do, and we hate your whole crew, so please don't stay in touch."
> 
> In case you somehow missed it, Kanye West's wife has been embroiled in a bitter online feud with stars such as Bette Midler, Chloë Grace Moretz and Pink, who all objected to her decision to share two naked pictures with fans via her social media accounts.
> 
> In a blog post on Tuesday, Kardashian defended her actions and asked people to stop harking back to her sex tape, which was filmed a whole 13 years ago.
> 
> On Wednesday, Midler revisited her social media scuffle with Kardashian to challenge her to use the attention their spat had garnered to raise money for charity. She offered to double whatever Kardashian donates. The TV star has yet to respond
> 
> Https://www.instagram.com/p/BCv3rn4l1wU/




What is she?!?! A 15-year old? That's the best she could come up with? Girl, BYE!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kim and johnathan need to get together already. They both look like fools and are terrible people. 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## morgan20

aleksandras said:


> The latest outifit pis are the best she has looked in a loooong while.




Yes the last outfit is so much better.....even though I hate ripped jeans


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

Jikena said:


> Her a$$ looks like a flat watermelon




It's like...lying on her leg &#129300;[emoji15]


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

Oryx816 said:


> I think it is the same onesie we have been seeing for weeks.  She sleeps in it, doesn't bathe, and pees in her Spanx, eventually it will just melt into her skin.  She looks horrendous.




How does one, much less her and that back end, get into one of those?! Serious question lol


----------



## Stansy

bag-princess said:


> not only that - Kourt is dressed for spring *while the pillsbury dough girl *is dressed for winter with her fur!!



*dead*


----------



## myown

more people "following" Kims nude pic
http://www.justjared.com/2016/03/10...ate-kim-kardashians-nsfw-selfie-see-the-pics/


----------



## Lounorada

Do they sell Hermès at the plastic surgeons office? 
Kim carrying the paper bag screams, 'Look at me, I'm rich, remember?'. Pretentious fool.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Arrived in style! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



You know it, doll


----------



## dalinda

ay ay ay....she'd look great if she wore some full circle or a- line skirts and dresses, it would flatter her figure so much instead of this nylon mess ...her best style was when she was with humpries


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She looks much better in the tee and jeans. Makeup and hair look decent too.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> I'm just laughing at some of these comments because even with Kim's manufacturered behind, she looks fine for a woman who birthed 2 children.




Well her butt is atrocious as always.  But it's not her body that bothers me, it's what her body is IN.  The spandex onesie with a fur coat can't be flattering on anyone.


----------



## qudz104

cute kid!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They've made beautiful children, I'll give Kim and Ye that. He's handsome.


----------



## redney

As if on cue....there's the cute baby picture to distract from the naked selfie and related Twitter nonsense.


----------



## usmcwifey

Well it was nice of the nanny to send Kim pictures of her son [emoji4]


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> As if on cue....there's the cute baby picture to distract from the naked selfie and related Twitter nonsense.


 
Yep.


----------



## dangerouscurves

qudz104 said:


> View attachment 3299062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute kid!




Is that Saint?


----------



## knasarae

He looks more like North in this pic than the first one.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> As if on cue....there's the cute baby picture to distract from the naked selfie and related Twitter nonsense.




i said the same thing - right on time!




berrydiva said:


> I'm just laughing at some of these comments because even with Kim's manufacturered behind, she looks fine for a woman who birthed 2 children.





maybe if she had left her "real" body alone and not had all the PS then she would look fine for a woman that has given birth to two children.   that a$$ of hers is the size of cuba!


----------



## Singra

redney said:


> As if on cue....there's the cute baby picture to distract from the naked selfie and related Twitter nonsense.



 For sure... but damn that child is CUTE!!!


----------



## DiorT

redney said:


> As if on cue....there's the cute baby picture to distract from the naked selfie and related Twitter nonsense.



DING..DING...DING....every website I read today, everyone is saying the same thing! So predictable....like clockwork.


----------



## Ladybug09

Crystalina said:


> Actually, it's also a saying....
> 
> And I don't think you've gotten my point. Oh well. SMH...


I got your point quite well, MY point is your are WRONG. Simple. :okay:

  It's not a generic, general saying, it's a quote from the Bible, which was summarized incorrectly anyways.


----------



## qudz104

dangerouscurves said:


> Is that Saint?




I think so! She didn't specify.


----------



## dangerouscurves

qudz104 said:


> I think so! She didn't specify.




If that's Saint, he looks older than 3 months.


----------



## GoGlam

SUPER cute baby!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> i said the same thing - right on time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if she had left her "real" body alone and not had all the PS then she would look fine for a woman that has given birth to two children.   that a$$ of hers is the size of cuba!




please don't do that to cuba! is a beautiful country, the people are gorgeous, no, it doesn't deserve to be lumped with kimbellina's derriere
same goes for orangutans, they are already endangered and don't need the flack
cute baby, pity about the name...


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> please don't do that to cuba! is a beautiful country, the people are gorgeous, no, it doesn't deserve to be lumped with kimbellina's derriere
> same goes for orangutans, they are already endangered and don't need the flack
> cute baby, pity about the name...






You're right! Sorry Cuba!


----------



## White Orchid

Damn, Kanye's genes are strong!


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Do they sell Hermès at the plastic surgeons office?
> *Kim carrying the paper bag screams, 'Look at me, I'm rich, remember?'. Pretentious fool.*


----------



## Oruka

Cutie pie, just like little North!


----------



## BPC

Baby's adorable. Looks a lot like North when she was his age.


----------



## Lounorada

I was browsing on instagram earlier and saw this pic on my suggestion page, caught my eye because I love a moody landscape pic- it happens to be from Kims instagram page... Kinda insulted she showed up on my instagram, but... I'll forget it 
Any who, the caption says 'beautiful morning'... so is she still living with her pimp mama or somewhere else?


----------



## grand_duchess

Is that smog?


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I was browsing on instagram earlier and saw this pic on my suggestion page, caught my eye because I love a moody landscape pic- it happens to be from Kims instagram page... Kinda insulted she showed up on my instagram, but... I'll forget it
> Any who, the caption says 'beautiful morning'... so is she still living with her pimp mama or somewhere else?



Looks like it's taken from the mansion they renovated, but never moved into



dailymail


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Looks like it's taken from the mansion they renovated, but never moved into
> 
> View attachment 3299297
> 
> dailymail


 
Oh yeah, it is...  Nice catch YSL  Isn't that place for sale atm, I think I remember reading something about it on here not that long ago? Maybe Kimbo finally grew some balls and moved out into her own home, lawd knows she's old enough and has enough money in the bank to do so.

DailyMail


----------



## Jayne1

What is that cemented piece in the back for and is it necessary to stop soil erosion? Does soil erosion happen to houses on cliffs?  Say, if there is a huge rainstorm, for example?


----------



## Jikena

Jayne1 said:


> What is that cemented piece in the back for and is it necessary to stop soil erosion? Does soil erosion happen to houses on cliffs?  Say, if there is a huge rainstorm, for example?



Lol I was asking myself the same question, looking at the picture ! I stared at this weird path for seconds trying to understand but nah I don't.


----------



## Jikena

I loved the house before and I still love it now. It's definitely completely different now. Very modern. But I like both styles. I don't understand why someone would pay so much on a house to be so close to neighbours though...


----------



## White Orchid

For all the money they supposedly have, I am majorly underwhelmed by their house/backyard. Tbh I prefer Mohammed Hadid's place - interior excluded as it reminds me too much of Hef's dungeon.


----------



## White Orchid

Actually even Caitlyn's place is nicer.  And why would you live in such close proximity to your neighbours and on both sides???


----------



## Encore Hermes

Mother of the year kim was making North go on snapchat even though she was scared. 





Daily mail 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hat-reality-star-gives-glimpse-son-Saint.html

They are really pushing that house to sell


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder what size those lots are.  It's so unappealing to me how the house takes up the entire width of the lot.


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> Actually even Caitlyn's place is nicer.  And why would you live in such close proximity to your neighbours and on both sides???



That's part of living in parts of Bel Air. It's a fairly compact area. Caitlyn lives in Malibu, which had a lot more land available and thus larger parcels.


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> That's part of living in parts of Bel Air. It's a fairly compact area. Caitlyn lives in Malibu, which had a lot more land available and thus larger parcels.



I see - thanks for that


----------



## starsandbucks

On the season finale of KUWTK Kim and Creepy J did a walk-through of the Bel Air house. It's very nice inside but very modern and spare. I liked it but it's definitely reno'ed to a certain taste.


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> What is that cemented piece in the back for and is it necessary to stop soil erosion? Does soil erosion happen to houses on cliffs?  Say, if there is a huge rainstorm, for example?



i think it is an access/easement or fire road, it seems to connect to the neighbor's, but looks like they paved theirs.


----------



## Flawn08

Jikena said:


> Lol I was asking myself the same question, looking at the picture ! I stared at this weird path for seconds trying to understand but nah I don't.



Maybe it's a jogging track.lol


----------



## LemonDrop

Jayne1 said:


> What is that cemented piece in the back for and is it necessary to stop soil erosion? Does soil erosion happen to houses on cliffs?  Say, if there is a huge rainstorm, for example?



The road is for papparazzi parking to get their unstaged photos at the pool.


----------



## yinnie

LemonDrop said:


> The road is for papparazzi parking to get their unstaged photos at the pool.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

LemonDrop said:


> The road is for papparazzi parking to get their unstaged photos at the pool.


----------



## chocolatechippy

aleksandras said:


> The latest outifit pis are the best she has looked in a loooong while.



I agree!


----------



## dangerouscurves

LemonDrop said:


> The road is for papparazzi parking to get their unstaged photos at the pool.




[emoji23] it does look like it.


----------



## myown

Encore Hermes said:


> Mother of the year kim was making North go on snapchat even though she was scared.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/11/05/3214FFAA00000578-0-image-a-1_1457673673321.jpg
> Daily mail
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hat-reality-star-gives-glimpse-son-Saint.html
> 
> They are really pushing that house to sell



why is North scared of Snapchat?


----------



## stylemepretty

myown said:


> why is North scared of Snapchat?



Probably just scared of Kim's face.


----------



## YSoLovely

myown said:


> why is North scared of Snapchat?



The filters that can change your face, give you bunny ears, cat whiskers, etc


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> Probably just scared of Kim's face.




Maybe the nanny taught her about "stranger danger".


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe the nanny taught her about "stranger danger".


----------



## Lounorada

Poor North. Kim too interested in looking at herself on the phone than to actually be bothered that her child says she's scared. Pouting like a vapid teenager 
She can barely mover her face to talk, it's so tight.
video of the snapchat:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCz9RxstHgs/


----------



## kemilia

Her lips look so bad and painful, I had lips like that once when I got hives and was so glad when everything went back to normal size. But normal with a Kardashian is a whole 'nother universe.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Poor North. Kim too interested in looking at herself on the phone than to actually be bothered that her child says she's scared. Pouting like a vapid teenager
> She can barely mover her face to talk, it's so tight.
> video of the snapchat:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCz9RxstHgs/



I noticed that too.  She couldn't stop looking at herself.


----------



## skislope15

Her face looks horrible, guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree


----------



## caitlin1214

YSoLovely said:


> Looks like it's taken from the mansion they renovated, but never moved into
> 
> View attachment 3299297
> 
> dailymail


Obviously, I don't know what the interior looks like, but my eye is drawn more to the houses on either side. To me, they look like they belong there, whereas the middle one is just this industrial looking box plunked down on the property.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Why are they so close to the neighbors!?


----------



## berrydiva

AlbertsLove said:


> Why are they so close to the neighbors!?



That's how the development was built I'm guessing. Houses being close to the neighboring house isn't all that unusual in large cities.


----------



## Waffle65

From People.com


----------



## tweegy

Waffle65 said:


> From People.com




Kanye looks pissed. Kim's knows she was supposed to wear black shoes with that outfit. The nerve or her.

Or is this all part of the new rebel Kim?


----------



## yinnie

Waffle65 said:


> From People.com







tweegy said:


> Kanye looks pissed. Kim's knows she was supposed to wear black shoes with that outfit. The nerve or her.
> 
> Or is this all part of the new rebel Kim?




Wait til you see the back of that jacket [emoji135]&#127995;[emoji135]&#127995;[emoji135]&#127995;[emoji135]&#127995;


----------



## Lounorada

She's going to have to start wearing a sling to hold up that behind of hers pretty soon... it's not far from touching her ankles. Those poor Tom Ford sandals look like they're struggling...

DailyMail


----------



## Crystalina

She's huge and the braids are ridiculous!


----------



## berrydiva

Why is that jacket so big? Is it supposed to be his?


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> She's going to have to start wearing a sling to hold up that behind of hers pretty soon... it's not far from touching her ankles. Those poor Tom Ford sandals look like they're struggling...
> 
> DailyMail




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

She's so modest


----------



## chowlover2

Crystalina said:


> She's huge and the braids are ridiculous!




I was thing the same thing. Does she really think those braids are a good look for her?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian wore a low-cut black top that showed off her chest when she took her daughter out on Sunday.

The 35-year-old reality star was spotted leading North West, aged two, to a Build-A-Bear shop at the Westside Pavilion shopping mall in Los Angeles where kids can pick out a deflated stuffed animal and fill it with fluff.

Also along for the fun trip was rapper Kanye West, who at one point carried his little girl in his arms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ld-Bear-husband-Kanye-West.html#ixzz42poKJnjN


----------



## buzzytoes

Well she's out of the Spanx pants at least. Baby steps I guess.


----------



## green.bee

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian wore a low-cut black top that showed off her chest when she took her daughter out on Sunday.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star was spotted leading North West, aged two, to a Build-A-Bear shop at the Westside Pavilion shopping mall in Los Angeles where kids can pick out a deflated stuffed animal and fill it with fluff.
> 
> Also along for the fun trip was rapper Kanye West, who at one point carried his little girl in his arms.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ld-Bear-husband-Kanye-West.html#ixzz42poKJnjN




 Does anyone know who made her parka?


----------



## poopsie

Tents-R-Us?


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Why does she always have to wear clothes over and over again?


----------



## kirsten

Why are they dressing her so 90's?


----------



## Lookin@bags

North is so cute she looks like she is full
Of personality 

But dafuq are they wearing??


----------



## pukasonqo

Lookin@bags said:


> North is so cute she looks like she is full
> Of personality
> 
> But dafuq are they wearing??




kimbo has to make sure everyone's attention is on her, therefore the boobs are spilling out her top 
this does not bode well for her relationship with north


----------



## morgan20

Ahh North is so cute......I remember the days of Build A Bear with my daughter she wanted everything.


----------



## gillianna

North is such a cutie and can only become more beautiful as she grows.  I could see Kim being jealous of all the attention North will get as she ages and people have no interest in her.  You see these women who still want to compete with their daughters when they are teenagers and try to dress like them.  I could see Kimbo trying desperate things for attention but by then nobody would want to see her nude photos.


----------



## chowlover2

Look at the difference in her calves in the 5 th pic, someone screwed up the photoshop!


----------



## Oryx816

gillianna said:


> North is such a cutie and can only become more beautiful as she grows.  I could see Kim being jealous of all the attention North will get as she ages and people have no interest in her.  You see these women who still want to compete with their daughters when they are teenagers and try to dress like them.  I could see Kimbo trying desperate things for attention but by then nobody would want to see her nude photos.




No one wants to see her nude photos now either.....


----------



## Lookin@bags

gillianna said:


> North is such a cutie and can only become more beautiful as she grows.  I could see Kim being jealous of all the attention North will get as she ages and people have no interest in her.  You see these women who still want to compete with their daughters when they are teenagers and try to dress like them.  I could see Kimbo trying desperate things for attention but by then nobody would want to see her nude photos.




Funny sounds like you are describing Kris! &#129300;[emoji23]


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the difference in her calves in the 5 th pic, someone screwed up the photoshop!



Wow!


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the difference in her calves in the 5 th pic, someone screwed up the photoshop!




Yikes!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the difference in her calves in the 5 th pic, someone screwed up the photoshop!



I think her calf looks bigger because it's also the calf of the lady behind her.


----------



## NYCBelle

green.bee said:


> Does anyone know who made her parka?



I'm guessing Yeezy


----------



## NYCBelle

North is such a cutie pie


----------



## AEGIS

Kanye is smiling w/Kim....


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> Kanye is smiling w/Kim....


I think it's that Paris 'after glow' if you get my drift.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I think it's that Paris 'after glow' if you get my drift.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> I think it's that Paris 'after glow' if you get my drift.



Ah yes, still thinking of his special time with Ricardo


----------



## pursegrl12

White Orchid said:


> I think it's that Paris 'after glow' if you get my drift.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It makes me happy that North looks like more of a goofball than a super girly girl, like Harper Beckham.  I think it might be really good for Kim and Kanye to have someone around them that loves to laugh.  Not that I know for sure, and not saying Harper ISN'T funny, but just based on pics, that's the impression I get from North, while Harper seems really sweet and girly.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

gillianna said:


> North is such a cutie and can only become more beautiful as she grows.  I could see Kim being jealous of all the attention North will get as she ages and people have no interest in her.  You see these women who still want to compete with their daughters when they are teenagers and try to dress like them.  I could see Kimbo trying desperate things for attention but by then nobody would want to see her nude photos.



Kim is jealous of Kylie, that's why she got snapchat


----------



## kacaruso

North is a spitting image of kourtney! Such a cutie &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## berrydiva

kacaruso said:


> North is a spitting image of kourtney! Such a cutie &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Kourtney?


----------



## bag-mania

*Kanye West May Bless Instagram with His Presence*

Kanye West took a break  from making incredulous statements and Twitter rants over the weekend,  but that doesn&#8217;t mean he&#8217;s gone completely silent. Today (Mar 14) he  announced he was considering joining Instagram.

Kanye said he would only start an account &#8220;on one  condition&#8221;: No one will be allowed to tell him what to post. He likened  such people to &#8220;non artist trying to grab the paint brush.&#8221; He  explained how the same practice has been occurring on Twitter, and he  isn&#8217;t happy about it. &#8220;My tweets are a form of contemporary art only  compromised by people trying to tell me what to tweet and not to tweet&#8230;&#8221;  he posted.

If Yeezy does end up creating his own Instagram account and sharing pictures, one can only imagine what will result

 given the nature of his tweets, and how so many incite a massive response.

http://radio.com/2016/03/14/kanye-west-instagram/


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> I think it's that Paris 'after glow' if you get my drift.



lmao!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> *Kanye West May Bless Instagram with His Presence*
> 
> Kanye West took a break  from making incredulous statements and Twitter rants over the weekend,  but that doesnt mean hes gone completely silent. Today (Mar 14) he  announced he was considering joining Instagram.
> 
> Kanye said he would only start an account on one  condition: No one will be allowed to tell him what to post. He likened  such people to non artist trying to grab the paint brush. He  explained how the same practice has been occurring on Twitter, and he  isnt happy about it. My tweets are a form of contemporary art only  compromised by people trying to tell me what to tweet and not to tweet  he posted.
> 
> If Yeezy does end up creating his own Instagram account and sharing pictures, one can only imagine what will result
> 
> given the nature of his tweets, and how so many incite a massive response.
> 
> http://radio.com/2016/03/14/kanye-west-instagram/



Sounds like he wants people to beg him to get one.


----------



## guccimamma

what is this man's diagnosis?


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> *Kanye West May Bless Instagram with His Presence*
> 
> 
> http://radio.com/2016/03/14/kanye-west-instagram/


 

I'm surprised he's not on Instagram already.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I think it's that Paris 'after glow' if you get my drift.


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> I'm surprised he's not on Instagram already.



We're talking about a guy has been going on about his next three albums when he hasn't finished Life of Pablo yet. He has the attention span of a gerbil.


----------



## GoGlam

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Why does she always have to wear clothes over and over again?




Do you wear all your clothes only once?


----------



## redney

Why does he feel the need to announce that he might try out another social media site? Is he seeking validation? Probably not many people GAF so I don't get it.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Why does he feel the need to announce that he might try out another social media site? Is he seeking validation? Probably not many people GAF so I don't get it.



For the same reason he needs to tell us every other day that he is a genius. His ego is so massive he can't understand when people don't believe he's as great as he says he is.


----------



## Lola69

redney said:


> Why does he feel the need to announce that he might try out another social media site? Is he seeking validation? Probably not many people GAF so I don't get it.




Yes, seriously. Do we really need an announcement?? Lol


----------



## Peachysweet2013

GoGlam said:


> Do you wear all your clothes only once?




I mean day after day.  She wears the same pants day after day.  Or the same spanx thing.  Or even just shoes.  Although these could be several pairs of the same pants, spanx, etc. But I wouldn't do that, either.


----------



## zen1965

guccimamma said:


> what is this man's diagnosis?


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> what is this man's diagnosis?


----------



## green.bee

NYCBelle said:


> I'm guessing Yeezy



oh, no! that spoils everything

Thank you


----------



## Lounorada

green.bee said:


> Does anyone know who made her parka?


 
It's a vintage US Army parka, mens!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unissued-...ld-Weather-Fishtail-Parka-Liner-/281511553913
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-M-6...538403?hash=item4d408e21e3:g:ueEAAOSwnipWU6Gk


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the difference in her calves in the 5 th pic, someone screwed up the photoshop!


HA!!!!  How did I miss that the first time!?


----------



## pinkfeet

I have never heard a non artist call themselves an "artist" so often in my life. He's ridiculous.


----------



## GoGlam

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I mean day after day.  She wears the same pants day after day.  Or the same spanx thing.  Or even just shoes.  Although these could be several pairs of the same pants, spanx, etc. But I wouldn't do that, either.




They're probably different ones... Most people have a few pairs of shoes period.  While I'm not personally even close to one of those people (I love variety), I think it makes perfect sense for people to repeat styles because they either like it, are comfortable in it, or other.  Even so, sometimes I'll wear the same pair of shoes 3 times in a week when I have many to choose from.  I think it's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

GoGlam said:


> They're probably different ones... Most people have a few pairs of shoes period.  While I'm not personally even close to one of those people (I love variety), I think it makes perfect sense for people to repeat styles because they either like it, are comfortable in it, or other.  Even so, sometimes I'll wear the same pair of shoes 3 times in a week when I have many to choose from.  I think it's perfectly reasonable.




Shoes, I'll give you.  Pants, no. But, it's just a difference of opinion.  My comment was about Kim.

***Edited to add:  I don't at all think there is anything wrong with sticking with a style you are comfortable in.  I just notice that both Kim and Kanye will repeat seemingly the same item of clothing every day for a while.  Even if I had 6 pairs of the same pants, *I* still wouldn't want to wear them back to back.


----------



## GoGlam

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Shoes, I'll give you.  Pants, no. But, it's just a difference of opinion.  My comment was about Kim.




How do you know they're the same pants? I don't even think she's worn them twice in one week.. Same style but different pants.  Some of them were a bodysuit and others were pants.

And now I've wasted 5 minutes talking about something that has no relevance to my life. &#128580;


----------



## Peachysweet2013

GoGlam said:


> How do you know they're the same pants? I don't even think she's worn them twice in one week.. Same style but different pants.  Some of them were a bodysuit and others were pants.
> 
> And now I've wasted 5 minutes talking about something that has no relevance to my life. &#128580;




I mean, I don't.  I made a simple comment, I don't understand why she repeats things over and over, especially inside of a few days.  It's not out of the ordinary for her to do this, we've been looking at the spandex onesie and Capri pant for weeks now.  Again, just an observation.


----------



## AEGIS

lanasyogamama said:


> It makes me happy that North looks like more of a goofball than a super girly girl, like Harper Beckham.  I think it might be really good for Kim and Kanye to have someone around them that loves to laugh.  Not that I know for sure, and not saying Harper ISN'T funny, but just based on pics, that's the impression I get from North, while Harper seems really sweet and girly.



why does that make you happy? girlie girls aren't funny?


----------



## lanasyogamama

AEGIS said:


> why does that make you happy? girlie girls aren't funny?



I didn't say that.  She just looks a happy girl full of fun, makes me happy.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kacaruso said:


> North is a spitting image of kourtney! Such a cutie &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Yeah, I see it too except cuter. I love her goofy grin.


----------



## roses5682

Kim needs to stop with these dark ill fitting outfits. She looks a mess. I'm all for combat boots and army inspired clothing but it's so not authentic to her aesthetic


----------



## Swanky

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the difference in her calves in the 5 th pic, someone screwed up the photoshop!



I see white Converse behind her leg, I think it's someone's leg, lol


----------



## Jikena

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I mean, I don't.  I made a simple comment, I don't understand why she repeats things over and over, especially inside of a few days.  It's not out of the ordinary for her to do this, we've been looking at the spandex onesie and Capri pant for weeks now.  Again, just an observation.



This has been criticized on here for a while naw. You're right, she keeps wearing those leggings as pants. Actually, since her son was born, she's been wearing the exact same outfit. Seems like she finally changed it last week (she wore a pair of black jeans and a shirt).


----------



## green.bee

Lounorada said:


> It's a vintage US Army parka, mens!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unissued-...ld-Weather-Fishtail-Parka-Liner-/281511553913
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-M-6...538403?hash=item4d408e21e3:g:ueEAAOSwnipWU6Gk



Thank you Lounorada


----------



## Lounorada

green.bee said:


> Thank you Lounorada


You're welcome!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Jikena said:


> This has been criticized on here for a while naw. You're right, she keeps wearing those leggings as pants. Actually, since her son was born, she's been wearing the exact same outfit. Seems like she finally changed it last week (she wore a pair of black jeans and a shirt).




I wonder if the jeans with holes in the knees were captured on film same day?  There was the pic of she and Kanye and she has on the jeans and the "Kim" jacket and seemingly the next day she's wearing them again at Build a Bear.  But that could be just later the same day as well, who knows.

Edited - I had the wrong outfit at first.


----------



## Jikena

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I wonder if the jeans with holes in the knees were captured on film same day?  There was the pic of she and Kanye and she has on the short sleeved t-shirt (and looked her best in a long time), and seemingly the next day she's wearing them again at Build a Bear.  But that could be just later the same day as well, who knows.



I don't know. I do wear my jeans for more than a day though. I thought everyone did.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Jikena said:


> I don't know. I do wear my jeans for more than a day though. I thought everyone did.




I don't, but it's tempting because after you wear them the first time, they conform to your shape and are at their utmost comfort!


----------



## michie

Jikena said:


> I don't know. I do wear my jeans for more than a day though. I thought everyone did.


I do (not day after day, though), simply to extend the life of the denim. I thought that was normal and actually advised. I've seen it somewhere, in some magazine.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I don't know. I do wear my jeans for more than a day though. I thought everyone did.



I wear my jeans a few times before washing too...just not consecutive days.


----------



## Hobbsy

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I mean, I don't.  I made a simple comment, I don't understand why she repeats things over and over, especially inside of a few days.  It's not out of the ordinary for her to do this, we've been looking at the spandex onesie and Capri pant for weeks now.  Again, just an observation.



I know what you're saying. She might have 25 pairs of black spandex capris.....but wearing them, even if a different pair, is just plain awkward! !


----------



## Freckles1

michie said:


> I do (not day after day, though), simply to extend the life of the denim. I thought that was normal and actually advised. I've seen it somewhere, in some magazine.




Absolutely!!!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Hobbsy said:


> I know what you're saying. She might have 25 pairs of black spandex capris.....but wearing them, even if a different pair, is just plain awkward! !



Yes, exactly!


----------



## White Orchid

What are those marks on her lips?  Is it needle marks from where they get injected?


----------



## JessicaKate89

michie said:


> I do (not day after day, though), simply to extend the life of the denim. I thought that was normal and actually advised. I've seen it somewhere, in some magazine.




Yup! Jeans will mould to your body so it's recommended to wash as little as possible.


----------



## bagsforme

White Orchid said:


> What are those marks on her lips?  Is it needle marks from where they get injected?



yes, bruised from recent injections


----------



## Encore Hermes

Top lip looks like herpes


----------



## bag-mania

The music critics are getting bored with the way Kanye is jerking his fans around with the constant tweaks to his album.



> *Kanye West Is Still Changing The Life of Pablo. Does It Matter?*
> 
> At what point is a record over, and who gets to make the call? Kanye West  is seeing how far he can stretch the point right now, in a way no pop  star has ever quite tried: in real-time. Last night, he followed through  on his promise (threat?) to fix Wolves, updating the song on TIDAL  with a verse from Vic Mensa and a guest spot from Sia, both of whom  performed a nascent version of the song alongside West more than year  ago on SNL 40.  (Frank Oceans Wolves outro also became its own separate thing,  titled Franks Track.) Earlier in the week, West changed a few details  on the backing track for Famous and tweaked the infectiously phrased  She Puerto Rican Day Parade waving" so it became the less punchy she  in school to be a real estate agent.
> 
> What do these changes amount to, in the life of _The Life of Pablo__?_  Its hard to say, but they are hardly revelations. Wolves has some  buzzing static at its edges now during Kanyes first verse. Mensa and  Sias sung verses are the most substantial additions, but they also feel  like embellishments: The Chicago rappers verse corresponds to a shift  into a major key and steers the song into sappy territory, while the pop  singer-songwriters part echoes the hook in her mannered, hiccuping  style. Rap listeners are used to songs that expand and contract with  added guest verses, but usually theyre called remixes and they have  their own spot in the hierarchy: If this were presented as Wolves  (Remix), I would probably listen to it once and shrug.
> 
> Seen from one angle, Kanyes been working to attain this obsessive  level of creative control over his work since day one. He delayed 2005s_ Late Registration_ twice so he could keep finessing the edges, admitting to the _New York Times__, _"I'm going to work on something till the last minute they give me. And by now, hes achieved the goal. For _TLOP_,   there is no they demanding that Kanye just hand it over already, no  disinterested parties who can pry the document from his fingers and  forcibly release him from the fevers grip of creation. And yet, now  that hes gotten there, is it helping or hurting?
> 
> I try to think of my own deadlines as a writer, and the clean break  they offer  you can, and should be, obsessed with every detail of your  work until this precise moment and then, it all has to be over. I try to  imagine if I were the sole publisher of my own work, the singular  arbiter of its finished state, and that millions and millions of people  around the world hung on my every tweak. If I could change a comma into a  semi-colon and make headlines, wouldnt I? Hell yes. I would probably  change it every day in some miniscule way until I or my audience lost  their ******* minds (likely the former).
> 
> This is what the changes on_ TLOP_ feel like, to me: West is  testing the shifting state of the album cycle to see if he can break  it entirely, making his album like another piece of software on your  phone that sends you push updates. But heres the thing: Who actually  likes updating the OS on their phones? Most consumers hate new app  interfaces until they get used to them. At a certain point, music  listeners start deciding when an album or song they enjoy is done;  once they fall in love with one version of an idea, thats the canonical  one, and the other are just boring or annoying appendices.
> 
> Think of how _Star Wars _fans treated George Lucass minor  alterations to their beloved holy texts when he re-rereleased the  original trilogy in the 90s. He inserted pointless scenes, CGI-painted  characters into the background, changed the color on laser blasts, and  crowded the farm with distractions. As is their tendency, _Star Wars_  fans howled with rage. The benevolent creator of their universe became  the Apostate and the Blasphemer, a prophet who started spouting false  prophecies.
> 
> Im using hyperbolic language on purpose, but peoples connection to  the art they love is inherently a religious feeling, built on  non-reciprocal attachment and agreed-upon norms. There is a certain  amount of flexibility in an artists self-created universe, but  eventually they bump into the other people  the fans  whove decided  to set up camp there too, usually to mutual displeasure. Process changes  can start to feel suspiciously like milking a fan base, especially when  moneys involved. In Kanyes case, its hard not to notice that the  changes to _TLOP_ arrive right around the time that 30-day free  trials are over for those who joined TIDAL specifically to hear the LP  the first time he released it. Once you start using your album as its  own clickbait, you start dipping into a non-replenishing endowment fund  of interest and goodwill. If _The Life of Pablo _continues to drag on indefinitely, it seems likely that the magic will start to drain away.
> http://pitchfork.com/thepitch/1059-kanye-west-is-still-changing-the-life-of-pablo-does-it-matter/


----------



## pixiejenna

North is such a cutie but wtf is she wearing?! At first I was surprised that they let her wear lepord print because you know it's not black, grey, or beige and it's the closest thing to almost fun print we've ever seen on her. But looking closer she's wearing a white t shirt with a see through slip dress over it. Who the hell buys a toddler a see through slip dress?! Only in Kardashian land is it OK to buy a toddler a see through anything.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, you're such a bad bish!  It could be a bloody cold sore you know!  :greengrin:



Encore Hermes said:


> Top lip looks like herpes


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Lol, you're such a bad bish!  It could be a bloody cold sore you know!  :greengrin:




Cold sore = herpes simplex.


----------



## White Orchid

And you Missy, are a smart a$$ bish!  :greengrin:


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> And you Missy, are a smart a$$ bish!  :greengrin:



Lol


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> And you Missy, are a smart a$$ bish!  :greengrin:




Lol!


----------



## Encore Hermes

4 years ago coming back from Middle East 
She has the herp









Ouch
Daily mail
Comparing


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> 4 years ago coming back from Middle East
> She has the herp
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/03/article-0-16528C9F000005DC-802_634x816.jpg
> radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/pp_kimk_skinblemish.jpg
> Ouch
> Daily mail
> Comparing



Wow, I had never compared her lips to old pics of her (sorry if that doesn't make sense), I can definitely see how they're super inflated now. Oo


----------



## caitlin1214

Jikena said:


> Wow, I had never compared her lips to old pics of her (sorry if that doesn't make sense), I can definitely see how they're super inflated now. Oo


I remember a couple of seasons where Kim would speak in voiceovers and she would sound so swollen, like she was just punched in the face.


----------



## redney

caitlin1214 said:


> I remember a couple of seasons where Kim would speak in voiceovers and she would sound so swollen,* like she was just punched in the face*.



Yeah, punched in the face with a needle.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Savage hahahahahahah


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh my...


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3304454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savage hahahahahahah


 


*YEP and all the buttflaters lookie and see that her deformed arsss was front and center 13 years ago!  Oh yeah, butt injections were prevalent back then...LOL  Oh wait, was it implants, injections, so confused.  This skank has a deformed butt.*


----------



## berrydiva

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> *YEP and all the buttflaters lookie and see that her deformed arsss was front and center 13 years ago!  Oh yeah, butt injections were prevalent back then...LOL  Oh wait, was it implants, injections, so confused.  This skank has a deformed butt.*



I recognize these words as English but what does this mean exactly?


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I recognize these words as English but what does this mean exactly?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BPC

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> *YEP and all the buttflaters lookie and see that her deformed arsss was front and center 13 years ago!  Oh yeah, butt injections were prevalent back then...LOL  Oh wait, was it implants, injections, so confused.  This skank has a deformed butt.*





berrydiva said:


> I recognize these words as English but what does this mean exactly?



I think Pinkdiamond is saying "look you twits who have implants, Kims arse was front and center 13 years ago, but these days it's deformed. This is your future."


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> I think Pinkdiamond is saying "look you twits who have implants, Kims arse was front and center 13 years ago, but these days it's deformed. This is your future."



I guess...but Kim had a flat azz in that video. *still confused*


----------



## stylemepretty

berrydiva said:


> I recognize these words as English but what does this mean exactly?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian paid a visit to a plastic surgery clinic on Thursday in a daringly low cut dress that revealed her cleavage and the top of a lacy bra.

The reality star, who gave birth to son Saint in November, poured her post-pregnancy body into the plunging black number that she paired with fish net tights and towering heels.

She added her favorite oversized black leather jacket that has images of herself on it, draping it over her shoulders as she exited the treatment center.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sty-cleavage-low-cut-dress.html#ixzz43DZkGEe1


----------



## labelwhore04

Who is that in the last picture??! That is not Kim


----------



## berrydiva

So she's been going to this place everyday for the last few weeks to clone herself?


----------



## Sasha2012

labelwhore04 said:


> Who is that in the last picture??! That is not Kim



She's a Kim look alike, Kamilla Osman. A link to her instagram below

https://www.instagram.com/kamiosman/

Kami is on the left


----------



## labelwhore04

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a Kim look alike, Kamilla Osman. A link to her instagram below
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kamiosman/
> 
> Kami is on the left




Ok, i got really scared for a second there. I thought Kim went full on Texas Chainsaw Massacre and bought a new face.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm creeped out. Her IG is instathotfabulous. 

Do you Kami...make those coins getting your face Freddy Krueger'd to look like Kim. I guess.


----------



## White Orchid

Seems like her visits to this clinic are happening on a weekly basis.

No comment on that weirdo.  No, no, I don't mean Jonathan :ninja:


----------



## White Orchid

Sheeeet!  That's 2 minutes of my life I'll never get back.

And lol @ the whole "deviated septum" spiel. Sure, sure...



labelwhore04 said:


> Ok, i got really scared for a second there. I thought Kim went full on Texas Chainsaw Massacre and bought a new face.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

labelwhore04 said:


> Ok, i got really scared for a second there. I thought Kim went full on Texas Chainsaw Massacre and bought a new face.



Nah, Kim's treating her face like a "fixer-upper", renovating it slowly over a couple of years 

At this point though, standing within 50 feet of anything flammable might be ill-advised considering the 90/10 ratio of her face to plastic vs skin.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> I recognize these words as English but what does this mean exactly?




Lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## LemonDrop

There is a part of me that just wishes my biggest problem was getting to the plastic surgery clinic every day. The same part wishes I was a trust fund baby.  I just know I would make it so fun. And I would bave my own Klone. I would be fierce.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All these botoxed out, knifed up chicks end up looking the same  It's so creepy and I don't understand why people do that to themselves. 

I like Kim's new hair, it's actually giving me slight VK vibes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian paid a visit to a plastic surgery clinic on Thursday in a daringly low cut dress that revealed her cleavage and the top of a lacy bra.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star, who gave birth to son Saint in November, poured her post-pregnancy body into the plunging black number that she paired with fish net tights and towering heels.
> 
> 
> 
> She added her favorite oversized black leather jacket that has images of herself on it, draping it over her shoulders as she exited the treatment center.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sty-cleavage-low-cut-dress.html#ixzz43DZkGEe1




Eeeekk!!!! She looks so much different. Her cheekbones now are wider. This girl is crazy. She needs a psychiatrist and not a plastic surgeon.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I'm creeped out. Her IG is instathotfabulous.
> 
> Do you Kami...make those coins getting your face Freddy Krueger'd to look like Kim. I guess.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

berrydiva said:


> I guess...but Kim had a flat azz in that video. *still confused*




 nm


----------



## Sasha2012

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a Kim look alike, Kamilla Osman. A link to her instagram below
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kamiosman/
> 
> Kami is on the left



Excuse my mistake, I meant to say Kim is on the left and a Kami on the right.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Excuse my mistake, I meant to say Kim is on the left and a Kami on the right.




Girl, it doesn't matter [emoji6]


----------



## White Orchid

Correction: extensions (but I'm sure you know).  I like the colour/highlights too.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> All these botoxed out, knifed up chicks end up looking the same  It's so creepy and I don't understand why people do that to themselves.
> 
> I like Kim's new hair, it's actually giving me slight VK vibes.


----------



## morgan20

Only Michael Jackson could get away with wearing a jacket with your own picture on it


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I recognize these words as English but what does this mean exactly?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I guess...but Kim had a flat azz in that video. *still confused*



She didn't. It was large, not as diaper-y deformed as it is now, but still large.


----------



## ManilaMama

LemonDrop said:


> There is a part of me that just wishes my biggest problem was getting to the plastic surgery clinic every day. The same part wishes I was a trust fund baby.  I just know I would make it so fun. And I would bave my own Klone. I would be fierce.




Same. Lol. I would go out of my way to get 2 Klones. For the left and right of me when I do a swan walk for the paps. (Like those airline commercials with the flight attendants and pilots walking in v formation).


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She didn't. It was large, not as diaper-y deformed as it is now, but still large.




What sex tape are you remembering where Kim had a large azz? Wait. Maybe we have different definitions of flat and large. 

Kim having fat transfers as a debate is way too old an argument.


----------



## vink

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3304454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savage hahahahahahah




That's quite a mean joke.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does Kami have her own Jonathan?


----------



## StopHammertime

Her face looks okay in the latest pictures, and I think the hair looks nice. The dress length is a no, she needs something above the knee.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

berrydiva said:


> I don't need still images (that proves nothing but a position btw). I've seen the original Napster boring video a few times unfortunately.


 

She has always been a monster in the butt department.  She was half the size back in 
her early twenties than now.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> What sex tape are you remembering where Kim had a large azz? Wait. Maybe we have different definitions of flat and large.
> 
> Kim having fat transfers as a debate is way too old an argument.



We both know  she has only one which is the one we might be referring to. If there was more than one, we'd know. 

I am not debating. I am merely saying her butt was not flat in the video.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

White Orchid said:


> Correction: extensions (but I'm sure you know).  I like the colour/highlights too.



Well, yeah I think most of us know that the Ks wear weaves but Kim bought that hair and it's sewn into her head, so it's her hair.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> We both know  she has only one which is the one we might be referring to. If there was more than one, we'd know.
> 
> I am not debating. I am merely saying her butt was not flat in the video.



Like I said we have different definitions but her butt was not large  in that video as previously stated. And, during her Ray J years it looked like this...that's very very far from large. I'm not part of the hate everything Kim does bandwagon but saying she had a large butt is an exaggeration. Where's the infamous Bongo jeans pic when you need it?!  This is such an old boring topic...sorry...moving on.


----------



## labelwhore04

Babydoll Chanel said:


> We both know  she has only one which is the one we might be referring to. If there was more than one, we'd know.
> 
> I am not debating. I am merely saying her butt was not flat in the video.



If her butt was "flat" in the video, then my butt is a pancake. Kim has never had a flat butt, it used to be smaller but it was never completely flat. I know a flat butt because i have one LOL.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> We both know  she has only one which is the one we might be referring to. If there was more than one, we'd know.
> 
> I am not debating. I am merely saying her butt was not flat in the video.



I remember him grabbing it and jiggling it (that little excerpt from the film was shown on TV and elsewhere) and it seemed fairly substantive to me. lol


----------



## saira1214

What 35 year old women walks around with the words "chill" and "slay" on her clothing? Grow up!


----------



## redney

saira1214 said:


> What 35 year old women walks around with the words "chill" and "slay" on her clothing? Grow up!



A 35 year old with a mental age of 14 who is controlled by her egomaniac husband.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

Skin tight jeans can't even keep the growing monster flat....


----------



## Jayne1

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> Skin tight jeans can't even keep the growing monster flat....



Off topic -- I loved, and wanted that Rodeo Drive bag, but I'm glad it was sold out, seeing it now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Off topic -- I loved, and wanted that Rodeo Drive bag, but I'm glad it was sold out, seeing it now.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Wildflower22

I've noticed we never see Kim smile anymore. I don't know when that changed, but that's sad.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> I've noticed we never see Kim smile anymore. I don't know when that changed, but that's sad.



Being married to a man with mental issues will probably do that to a person.


----------



## lovely

why is creepy J hanging out with her klone?


----------



## clydekiwi

Wildflower22 said:


> I've noticed we never see Kim smile anymore. I don't know when that changed, but that's sad.




Illuminati.  She sold her soul


----------



## knasarae

morgan20 said:


> Only Michael Jackson could get away with wearing a jacket with your own picture on it



And Prince lol.



berrydiva said:


> Like I said we have different definitions but her butt was not large  in that video as previously stated. And, during her Ray J years it looked like this...that's very very far from large. I'm not part of the hate everything Kim does bandwagon but saying she had a large butt is an exaggeration. Where's the infamous Bongo jeans pic when you need it?!  This is such an old boring topic...sorry...moving on.



Not sure if this is the one you're referring to but I get what you're saying.  No Kim's butt wasn't flat, imo, but it was no monster either.  There is a distinctive difference when her butt became pronounced.  It wasn't natural... that doesn't happen that late in life.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 


Me too


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

My naughty picture was removed so I can't post any more from her sex video but it clearly shows a deformed butt even when she was much smaller than now.  Your butt changes over time, she was very young and had no children, her butt has grown as her body has changed.  NO injections look like that.  I know my opinion isn't popular with the majority here so I guess I will stop trying to convince any of you otherwise.


----------



## WishList986

Injections or no injections, she surely has gained weight, and some people put on weight in different areas.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

SORRY couldn't help it.


----------



## redney

.


----------



## dangerouscurves

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> SORRY couldn't help it.




She should've left it like that.


----------



## bonjourErin

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> Skin tight jeans can't even keep the growing monster flat....




Does anyone notice that her heel straps are OVER her jeans? [emoji23]


----------



## YSoLovely

dangerouscurves said:


> She should've left it like that.



Knowing what I know about "a** jobs" these days... I don't think she intended for it to look the way it does now.
I that pic her injections are fresh, her butt is "sitting", the skin is still tight.
But then the shots settled, gravity came through, Kim gained weight, gained some more weight while pregnant, et voilà...



x17online


:ninja:


----------



## VickyB

bonjourErin said:


> Does anyone notice that her heel straps are OVER her jeans? [emoji23]



Yes, that is why it might be one of my top fav pics of her! I don't even know the words to describe her "look" here. Adult film star out on the town and trying to keep it klassy?


----------



## berrydiva

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> SORRY couldn't help it.



Her butt (even though it was already injected by this point) looked great here. Unfortunately, she had no clue what being pregnant would do to her body.


----------



## madeinnyc

My apologies if this was posted but I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## White Orchid

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, yeah I think most of us know that the Ks wear weaves but Kim bought that hair and it's sewn into her head, so it's her hair.


Sorry, but is it even possible to have extensions sewn into your head???


----------



## VickyB

YSoLovely said:


> Knowing what I know about "a** jobs" these days... I don't think she intended for it to look the way it does now.
> I that pic her injections are fresh, her butt is "sitting", the skin is still tight.
> But then the shots settled, gravity came through, Kim gained weight, gained some more weight while pregnant, et voilà...
> 
> View attachment 3305291
> 
> x17online
> 
> 
> :ninja:



So true! I'm sure she didn't sign up for the fat to migrate to the outside of her thighs. Talk about saddle bags.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Sorry, but is it even possible to have extensions sewn into your head???



Yes, it's sewn to cronrows.


----------



## dangerouscurves

madeinnyc said:


> My apologies if this was posted but I couldn't help but laugh.
> 
> View attachment 3305294




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> SORRY couldn't help it.



That photo was shopped. All the K photos of them appearing on a beach or in water, have very altered waists, hips and behinds.  It's extremely easy to do.


----------



## YSoLovely

madeinnyc said:


> My apologies if this was posted but I couldn't help but laugh.




Delete the pic before the mods see it or you'll get an infraction for the b-word. Trust me.


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Yes, it's sewn to cronrows.



I don't understand this.  So it's not sewn directly onto her scalp right?  Cos that's how I read it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

White Orchid said:


> I don't understand this.  So it's not sewn directly onto her scalp right?  Cos that's how I read it.



No, it isn't. The hair is cornrowed and then tracks or wefts of hair are sewn onto the braids.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I don't understand this.  So it's not sewn directly onto her scalp right?  Cos that's how I read it.



Google sew-in weave. It's not sewn to the scalp... the hair is cornrowed first then the tracks sewn to the cornrows.


----------



## madeinnyc

YSoLovely said:


> Delete the pic before the mods see it or you'll get an infraction for the b-word. Trust me.




Ugh really?! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## berrydiva

^I'm always confused by what's allowed and what's not.... 

It really depends on who is offended by a post and what people report.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

berrydiva said:


> Her butt (even though it was already injected by this point) looked great here. Unfortunately, she had no clue what being pregnant would do to her body.


 


Yeah right...LOL  Injected yep sure


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is this the KimK retro thread??? This topic is beaten, dead and buried.


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> Delete the pic before the mods see it or you'll get an infraction for the b-word. Trust me.



That would be so weird, since it's a real word, so to speak and kinda funny.


----------



## buzzytoes

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> Yeah right...LOL  Injected yep sure


I guess I am not understanding your point. You think she never had anything done to her butt? That it's current size and shape are due to weight gain? Some of your posts make think that, but then some of them make me think you agree that she did have something done.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Ok, i got really scared for a second there. I thought Kim went full on Texas Chainsaw Massacre and bought a new face.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, it doesn't matter [emoji6]


 
 Exactly! It's hard to tell the difference, they both look the same.


----------



## Lounorada

freespirit71 said:


> is this the kimk retro thread??? This topic is beaten, dead and buried.


 
+1


----------



## Encore Hermes

What butt 






One more
below
V


----------



## Encore Hermes

She had a cute figure


----------



## Jikena

Just post that picture of her in a orange bikini during Paris Hilton's time and we'll be done with that stupid debate already.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Just post that picture of her in a orange bikini during Paris Hilton's time and we'll be done with that stupid debate already.



It's a never ending debate. Fat transfers are not a new thing but is more widely known now. And, since she was getting them over time, it makes it easier to say "see she had a large butt then" but then someone pulls an older pic which tells a different story. Everyone will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Jayne1

I give up.  I'll never understand people.



> EVERYBODY WANTS A PIECE OF PABLO
> 
> Kanye West's pop-up shop in NYC has people coming out in hoards ... and the scene is so crazy, cops had to shut down the entire block.
> Yeezy opened up the doors to his "The Life of Pablo" collection Friday afternoon to a line that stretched around the entire block and then some. We're told store employees are strictly enforcing a 2 items per person limit.
> Leave it to 'Ye to turn tour merch into a full fashion event.



http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/18/kanye-west-pop-up-shop-life-of-pablo/#ixzz43Ip7H3hx


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> I give up.  I'll never understand people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/18/kanye-west-pop-up-shop-life-of-pablo/#ixzz43Ip7H3hx




Hey TMZ!  Hire people with a command of the English language!  It is "hordes of people" not "hoards".


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Hey TMZ!  Hire people with a command of the English language!  It is "hordes of people" not "hoards".



Good catch. I didn't even read what I cut and pasted.  I just looked at the clothes and wondered why there was a mob getting so excited.

Maybe they were thinking the people were going to hoard the clothes, and got confused.


----------



## Tivo

Who are all those people? Hired extras? 

Hey, not like it can't be done.


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> Good catch. I didn't even read what I cut and pasted.  I just looked at the clothes and wondered why there was a mob getting so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they were thinking the people were going to hoard the clothes, and got confused.




Yes, perhaps they are hoarders who will buy anything.  

You're right.  I too wondered why anyone would be excited about it.  His fashion attempts all seem amateurish at best.  His claims to genius never fail to astound me.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not all of them but I wouldn't be surprised if they hired people to show up. Drive the hype vs people trickling in all day 

Success!


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Google sew-in weave. It's not sewn to the scalp... the hair is cornrowed first then the tracks sewn to the cornrows.



Lol, well the way Lady L mentioned it, I was like, huh?  Lol, am wiser now


----------



## Encore Hermes

Like this


----------



## White Orchid

Encore Hermes said:


> Like this
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/88035de364821c49360c8a605d475f86667fa3a.jpg


My God.  The things we women do.  I'm lucky if I even trim my hair every 2 years lol.


----------



## LemonDrop

Tivo said:


> Who are all those people? Hired extras?
> 
> Hey, not like it can't be done.



Probably just tourists. I know that my first couple times visiting NYC I would have gone out of my way to see Kanye West or any half a** celebrity in real life. Now if I knew Kanye was popping up somewhere I would pop over to the other side.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Regardless of whether or not her butt is real, it is nasty now.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Like this
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/88035de364821c49360c8a605d475f86667fa3a.jpg



What the what???? Why would anybody do that. And isn't that Kourt rather than Kim?


----------



## caitlin1214

Encore Hermes said:


> Like this
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/88035de364821c49360c8a605d475f86667fa3a.jpg



Those are extremely tight braids. Add sewn-in extensions/weaves to that .... ow! So much tightness to the scalp!


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> You're right.  I too wondered why anyone would be excited about it.  His fashion attempts all seem amateurish at best.  His claims to genius never fail to astound me.




According to this article it was mostly resellers who were standing in line waiting to buy up everything they could to resell to Kanye fans for a profit. 

When you think about it that way it makes sense. Some of this crap is now being sold on the streets of NYC and the rest is on eBay. A quick look and you can score that incredibly cheesy Donda West/Robert Kadashian tribute t-shirt for about $175-$200. 



> West was a no-show. Kim Kardashian didnt turn up either, allowing her hubbys $350 Pablo burgundy bomber jacket and $35 I Feel Like Pablo blue beanies to have the spotlight.
> 
> Hernandez and other resellers started saving their spots last night. He was the first customer to walk into the Wooster Street shop, which opened before 4 p.m.
> 
> He said West is still a hot ticket for his music, clothes and wife.
> 
> Everything he touches sells out in an hour, Hernandez said.
> 
> Joseph Stack Acevedo said he sold a $90 Pablo sweater for $250 just minutes after he purchased it.
> 
> Im living the life of Pablo!, he laughed.
> 
> He and several other resellers were unapologetic about their enterprise.
> 
> This is how we support our families, Acevedo, 43, said.
> 
> West posted a photo on Twitter that showed the long line of people, media trucks and police cars outside the shop  but added no colorful commentary.
> 
> In 2013, he hosted a pop up shop featuring merchandise for his Yeezus album.
> 
> Last month, West vented on Twitter about being 53 million dollars in personal debt.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.nyda...op-shop-soho-article-1.2570144?client=safari#


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> Yes, that is why it might be one of my top fav pics of her! I don't even know the words to describe her "look" here. *Adult film star out on the town and trying to keep it klassy?*



Girl, you crack me up!


----------



## lizmil

Has anyone ever seen any "normal" person other than the K family wearing Kanye "fashion?" 

Only in NY?  Elsewhere?


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> My God.  The things we women do.  I'm lucky if I even trim my hair every 2 years lol.







VickyB said:


> What the what???? Why would anybody do that. And isn't that Kourt rather than Kim?






caitlin1214 said:


> Those are extremely tight braids. Add sewn-in extensions/weaves to that .... ow! So much tightness to the scalp!




Like dreadlocks, women and men have been doing cornrows/canerows for ages. It's protective for your hair actually, especially if your hair has texture to it and not silken straight. Hence why you will see many little black girls and boys wearing braids or cornrows.  If done correctly they're not tight where they pull the scalp or the hair (those braids on Kourt don't look tight). If they're too tight and the weave not sewn correctly, over time it will damage your hair. If someone wants to wear a weave or extensions, next to a wig, this is actually the least damaging technique for your natural hair. 

Think folks out here trying to rebrand cornrows as "boxer braids" and all types of foolishness.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Has anyone ever seen any "normal" person other than the K family wearing Kanye "fashion?"
> 
> Only in NY?  Elsewhere?




I haven't seen anyone wearing his clothes in NYC but style is so varied I honestly wouldn't notice if someone was wearing his clothes.


----------



## lizmil

berrydiva said:


> I haven't seen anyone wearing his clothes in NYC but style is so varied I honestly wouldn't notice if someone was wearing his clothes.



I sure as heck haven't seen it in my midwest midsize town.


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> Those are extremely tight braids. Add sewn-in extensions/weaves to that .... ow! So much tightness to the scalp!




No wonder they get bald spots.


----------



## duna

redney said:


> A 35 year old with a mental age of 14 who is controlled by her egomaniac husband.





berrydiva said:


> Being married to a man with mental issues will probably do that to a person.



You guys crack me up


----------



## Lounorada

Bad kontouring or bad plastic surgery- her nose is looking curved like a banana 
She looks so desperate.

Tumblr


----------



## Jayne1

AlbertsLove said:


> Regardless of whether or not her butt is real, it is nasty now.


Yup, end of story.



bag-mania said:


> According to this article it was mostly resellers who were standing in line waiting to buy up everything they could to resell to Kanye fans for a profit.
> 
> When you think about it that way it makes sense. Some of this crap is now being sold on the streets of NYC and the rest is on eBay. A quick look and you can score that incredibly cheesy Donda West/Robert Kadashian tribute t-shirt for about $175-$200.


Apparently the clothes for this were reasonably priced compared to the exorbitant prices for the other line of his. 

Short sleeve tee shirts were $45 and $65 for long sleeves, so I can see a reseller being able to mark up the prices and still sell.

Also, the news said that there was a 2 item limit, but all the resellers were still walking out with huge transparent bags filled with clothes, so that 2 item limit wasn't enforced.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> No wonder they get bald spots.


I was thinking that


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks like a drugged out zombie lately. She has absolutely no personality left, or a soul. It's kinda scary to witness. She needs to leave Kanye's crazy a$$. She hasn't been the same since getting with him. He's like a soul sucking dementor.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Her hair looks great much better wavy


----------



## berrydiva

Her hair looks good. That jacket looks so big on her, I wonder if it was originally made for Kanye but she wears it instead.


----------



## Crystalina

She looks so stupid dragging that ugly coat around.


----------



## White Orchid

Yo, you forgot this one :greengrin:



Lounorada said:


> Bad kontouring or bad plastic surgery- her nose is looking curved like a banana
> She looks so desperate.
> 
> Tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

Jonathan foolishly thinking he can hide her a$$ :greengrin:


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Yo, you forgot this one :greengrin:














Girl, I forgot it on purpose... _on purpose _:greengrin:


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a Kim look alike, Kamilla Osman. A link to her instagram below
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kamiosman/
> 
> Kami is on the left




At least this Kami girl has a sense of humour and can make fun of herself, unlike Kim who takes herself so seriously.


----------



## gillianna

Kanye would never be seen with a jacket with pictures of Kimmie in it.  Maybe RIchardo??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her hair looks good. 

I know she just had a baby so in no way am I criticizing her body but she needs to dress for the body she has, and not the body she wants. That dress is doing her no favors.



berrydiva said:


> Like dreadlocks, women and men have been doing cornrows/canerows for ages. It's protective for your hair actually, especially if your hair has texture to it and not silken straight. Hence why you will see many little black girls and boys wearing braids or cornrows.  If done correctly they're not tight where they pull the scalp or the hair (those braids on Kourt don't look tight). If they're too tight and the weave not sewn correctly, over time it will damage your hair. If someone wants to wear a weave or extensions, next to a wig, this is actually the least damaging technique for your natural hair.
> 
> Think folks out here trying to rebrand cornrows as "boxer braids" and all types of foolishness.



Right. Weaves and wigs are actually considered protective styling when properly installed and taken care of. Keep you scalp moisturized, don't braid too tight or keep a sew in too long and your hair will be fine. The Ks get bald spots because they don't take care of their hair. 

The "boxer braid" 'trend' makes me do the longest and slowest of  "OMG, new trend alert! Get Kim K's boxer braids"  Go sit down and shut up.


----------



## V0N1B2

Are "Boxer Braids" the millennial version of the "French Braids" my nana used to do for me back in the 70s?


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> Are "Boxer Braids" the millennial version of the "French Braids" my nana used to do for me back in the 70s?



No they're the appropriation version of cornrows. Lol


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I find it hard to believe that at this point anyone who is not blind thinks her butt is real.


----------



## uhpharm01

Encore Hermes said:


> Like this
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/88035de364821c49360c8a605d475f86667fa3a.jpg



Is this a old photo? They still make blackberries like the one that she's holding in this photo?


----------



## tulipfield

uhpharm01 said:


> Is this a old photo? They still make blackberries like the one that she's holding in this photo?




I dunno but Kim has said she hoards Blackberries in case they ever go out of production.


----------



## uhpharm01

tulipfield said:


> I dunno but Kim has said she hoards Blackberries in case they ever go out of production.


thats smart on her part


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> No they're the appropriation version of cornrows. Lol



i had to google this term, they look like 2 french braids to me.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Bad kontouring or bad plastic surgery- her nose is looking curved like a banana
> She looks so desperate.
> 
> Tumblr




Looks like several walks of shame into one [emoji23]


----------



## stylemepretty

It can't be easy for poor Kimmy Kakes having all these lookalikes getting around looking 1000 times better than the real thing (not that there's anything real about her).


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> i had to google this term, they look like 2 french braids to me.



Maybe. The ones I saw using the term weren't french braids and look more like cornrows as in more than 2 braids down either side.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> Like dreadlocks, women and men have been doing cornrows/canerows for ages. It's protective for your hair actually, especially if your hair has texture to it and not silken straight. Hence why you will see many little black girls and boys wearing braids or cornrows.  If done correctly they're not tight where they pull the scalp or the hair (those braids on Kourt don't look tight). If they're too tight and the weave not sewn correctly, over time it will damage your hair. If someone wants to wear a weave or extensions, next to a wig, this is actually the least damaging technique for your natural hair.






LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. Weaves and wigs are actually considered protective styling when properly installed and taken care of. Keep you scalp moisturized, don't braid too tight or keep a sew in too long and your hair will be fine. The Ks get bald spots because they don't take care of their hair.



I'm relieved to hear they're not supposed to be so tight. I was concerned for a second there. (Not about the Ks, but everybody else.)






Lounorada said:


>



Haha! I remember that episode of Community! Shirley was like, "Imma cut you."


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Looks like several walks of shame into one [emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

He had revealed how excited he was to spend time with his wife and children after travelling to Europe earlier in the month.

And Kanye West was every inch the doting dad as he was pictured carrying his daughter North in his arms on Saturday afternoon.

The rapper and his adorable two-year-old tot were seen making their way into Nobu as they joined his wife Kim Kardashian and her family to celebrate Rob Kardashians 29th birthday in Malibu.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-s-belated-birthday-bash.html#ixzz43SoB3jbI


----------



## dangerouscurves

North's hair is cute!


----------



## redney

North is so adorable!  Her parents on the other hand....

Oh, and guess they're not all "mad" at Rob anymore. Onto the next storyline.


----------



## gillianna

I guess someone hid the sissors and Kanye found some magic markers for his new designs.  Love his blue jean jacket.  Must have taken many sleepless nights to come up with this stunning piece of art.  So 5 year old marker madness is the new concept&#55357;&#56832; For summer 2016.   Glad to see Rob is back on the payroll.


----------



## V0N1B2

Isn't it a bit warm in Malibu for an astrakhan coat? In black, no less. SMDH


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

solidgold2 said:


> i find it hard to believe that at this point anyone who is not blind thinks her butt is real.




nope


----------



## Lounorada

Norths curls are so cute, but that outfit is completely inappropriate for a 2yr old, SMH. 
A silk & lace slip dress and a choker seems to be their new go-to outfit for her and it's so sad to see her used as a dress-up doll. Make me roll my eyes so hard 

It's not that difficult to dress her age appropriately, plenty of celebs and non-celebs dress their kids in stylish, comfortable, designer/non-designer clothes that are age appropriate... just goes to show how stupid and self-absorbed these two fools really are.


----------



## berrydiva

North is so freaking cute.


----------



## Lola69

That outfit on North is inappropriate, but her hair is so precious [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## pukasonqo

kanye's jacket reminds me of a scizophrenic family member ramblings, he does them in paper so maybe i should get him to write in denim jackets...ka-chiiiiing!!!!
maybe yeezy is being quiet on twitter as he is now writing in denim
north is very,very cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

North is adorable. I actually think her little outfits are cute. I used to love silky girly slips and choker necklaces as a kid. The 90s have staged a comeback apparently.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> No they're the appropriation version of cornrows. Lol



Lol


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm ambivalent about North's outfit but I will say at least Kim hasn't done some "Mommy & Me" matchy machination and put Nor in a sheer spanx body tube and heavy fur parka (yet).


----------



## VickyB

I'm watching season 2 from 2008 of KUWTK. I don't recognize any of them! Wait, not true. Kourtney pretty much looks the same but for her nose. This epi is about Bruce planning a romantic evening for Kris and the girls are in New Orleans with Reggie. Kim looks like Jasmine from the Disney movie.


----------



## myown

chowlover2 said:


> I was thing the same thing. Does she really think those braids are a good look for her?



I think the braids have nothing to do with looking good. 
First time I saw adult women wearing these braids where when I accidentally happened to be on a porn-tumblr.these braids are porn-braids. 

so she wants to be seen as a more sexual/ porn lolita


----------



## pukasonqo

myown said:


> I think the braids have nothing to do with looking good.
> 
> First time I saw adult women wearing these braids where when I accidentally happened to be on a porn-tumblr.these braids are porn-braids.
> 
> 
> 
> so she wants to be seen as a more sexual/ porn lolita




she is waaaaay past the lolita age


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> I think the braids have nothing to do with looking good.
> First time I saw adult women wearing these braids where when I accidentally happened to be on a porn-tumblr.these braids are porn-braids.
> 
> so she wants to be seen as a more sexual/ porn lolita



All types of adult women wear braids all the time....has nothing to do with porn or wanting to be seen as more sexual.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> All types of adult women wear braids all the time....has nothing to do with porn or wanting to be seen as more sexual.



+1

And they're nothing new. People have been wearing them for centuries. I get so irritated when people call them the 'Kim K braids'. Takes Columbusing to a whole new level.


----------



## ManilaMama

Lounorada said:


> Norths curls are so cute, but that outfit is completely inappropriate for a 2yr old, SMH.
> A silk & lace slip dress and a choker seems to be their new go-to outfit for her and it's so sad to see her used as a dress-up doll. Make me roll my eyes so hard
> 
> It's not that difficult to dress her age appropriately, plenty of celebs and non-celebs dress their kids in stylish, comfortable, designer/non-designer clothes that are age appropriate... just goes to show how stupid and self-absorbed these two fools really are.




I cringed when I saw North in yet another choker! I wonder if she likes it?

I would love to see her in super cute and colorful Disney princess clothes one day! Haha. She is very cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

While she may have missed the main event, Kim Kardashian made sure to attend the Fashion Los Angeles Awards post dinner on Sunday.

The 35-year-old reality star headed to Beverly Hills' eatery Mr Chow to mingle with some of the fashion crowd with husband Kanye West.

Wearing a black sequin dress, Kim made sure to blend in with the other guests who kept to a monochromatic colour scheme. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...LA-Awards-party-Kanye-West.html#ixzz43XjuJS00


----------



## yinnie

Sasha2012 said:


> While she may have missed the main event, Kim Kardashian made sure to attend the Fashion Los Angeles Awards post dinner on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star headed to Beverly Hills' eatery Mr Chow to mingle with some of the fashion crowd with husband Kanye West.
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing a black sequin dress, Kim made sure to blend in with the other guests who kept to a monochromatic colour scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...LA-Awards-party-Kanye-West.html#ixzz43XjuJS00




For once she looks good hooray! And she's covered up!!


----------



## ManilaMama

She looks so different from before.. Her face.. I had to zoom in to recognize her. Kinda like in that movie wherein Peter Pan grows up and a kid stretches his face and says, "Ahh, there you are, Peter!"


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> While she may have missed the main event, Kim Kardashian made sure to attend the Fashion Los Angeles Awards post dinner on Sunday.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star headed to Beverly Hills' eatery Mr Chow to mingle with some of the fashion crowd with husband Kanye West.
> 
> Wearing a black sequin dress, Kim made sure to blend in with the other guests who kept to a monochromatic colour scheme.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...LA-Awards-party-Kanye-West.html#ixzz43XjuJS00



She looks a Gabillion times better that she usually does!


----------



## Lookin@bags

Girl got her cheeks inflated looks like (the ones on her face this time) She does look better than she has recently. In the second picture she looks like Ciara I think.


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks great. I love her hair like that. It's much softer which is nice since her face is not soft.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. Her hair looks great like that...hope she keeps that style around for a bit.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> While she may have missed the main event, Kim Kardashian made sure to attend the Fashion Los Angeles Awards post dinner on Sunday.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star headed to Beverly Hills' eatery Mr Chow to mingle with some of the fashion crowd with husband Kanye West.
> 
> Wearing a black sequin dress, Kim made sure to blend in with the other guests who kept to a monochromatic colour scheme.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...LA-Awards-party-Kanye-West.html#ixzz43XjuJS00


 
She looks like she didn't let Kanye pick out her clothes for once. Hopefully she told him to go scratch as far as wardrobe is concerned.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Like dreadlocks, women and men have been doing cornrows/canerows for ages. It's protective for your hair actually, especially if your hair has texture to it and not silken straight. Hence why you will see many little black girls and boys wearing braids or cornrows.  If done correctly they're not tight where they pull the scalp or the hair (those braids on Kourt don't look tight). If they're too tight and the weave not sewn correctly, over time it will damage your hair. If someone wants to wear a weave or extensions, next to a wig, this is actually the least damaging technique for your natural hair.
> 
> Think folks out here trying to rebrand cornrows as "boxer braids" and all types of foolishness.



Just like when Cosmo got dragged a little while back for discussing the brand new trend: "hair tattoos".


----------



## redney

Hard to tell with that plastic face but she looks happy (?). Kanye didn't make her show off her boobs and wear those god-awful plastic heeled boots this time.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Just like when Cosmo got dragged a little while back for discussing the brand new trend: "hair tattoos".


Girl. It's just pathetic.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

North will be visiting the plastic surgeon's office before she's ten.   Kanye's and Kim's original nose will not be tolerated on their little girl, trust me.


----------



## Lounorada

Did she get a chin implant? I don't remember her chin being so pronounced before.

She's got a perma-smug look on her face even though she has nothing to be smug about!


----------



## WishList986

She looks so stunning!


----------



## WishList986

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> North will be visiting the plastic surgeon's office before she's ten.   Kanye's and Kim's original nose will not be tolerated on their little girl, trust me.



I highly doubt that.


----------



## terebina786

Wow she looks so much better!  it's like she said "No Kanye, I won't be wearing that..." and did her own thing.


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> Wow she looks so much better!  it's like she said "No Kanye, I won't be wearing that..." and did her own thing.



Something must be going on but doubtful Kimmie actually has the balls to stand up to Kanye. He's such a control freak and a little off his rocker (meds) these days, that maybe PMK orchestrated something behind the scenes.


----------



## jenjen1964

That dress.....was nice "faints".  Probably not to be repeated again this year lol.


----------



## buzzytoes

North looks so cute with her hair out and not slicked back in a bun. Wish they would leave it like that more often!


----------



## Stephie2800

Lounorada said:


> Did she get a chin implant? I don't remember her chin being so pronounced before.
> 
> She's got a perma-smug look on her face even though she has nothing to be smug about!



I think it's just filler. A lot of it though


----------



## labelwhore04

Her face looks different every time she's photographed.


----------



## guccimamma

jenjen1964 said:


> That dress.....was nice "faints".  Probably not to be repeated again this year lol.



yes, it looks really good on her. 

i said a good thing


----------



## pukasonqo

guccimamma said:


> yes, it looks really good on her.
> 
> 
> 
> i said a good thing




we must be getting slipping...i am about to say something nice about kimbo!!!
she looks much better than she had in yonks!


----------



## lovely

yes, i agree...she looks good! i hope she keeps it up...ha never mind, let's just remember this day because i doubt it will happen again soon.


----------



## lil_fashionista

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> North will be visiting the plastic surgeon's office before she's ten.   Kanye's and Kim's original nose will not be tolerated on their little girl, trust me.



I believe Kanye still has his original nose.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Her face looks different every time she's photographed.



Hasn't she been seen leaving the plastic surgeon's office on a daily basis?  She's doing something, I guess. 



PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> North will be visiting the plastic surgeon's office before she's ten.   Kanye's and Kim's original nose will not be tolerated on their little girl, trust me.



I say 16.  Although, Kylie was allowed implants when she was underage. The Ks seem to worry about things when the time comes, and that includes what can go wrong with surgery and bald spots. Things can always be fixed.


----------



## rockhollow

jenjen1964 said:


> That dress.....was nice "faints".  Probably not to be repeated again this year lol.



Like so many, I agree, the dress is nice. It's not often I complement Kimmie, but this dress was a 'yes'.
Who said we never have anything good to say about Kim.


----------



## Ladybug09

yinnie said:


> For once she looks good hooray! And she's covered up!!



All the stuff she's done has settled.


----------



## White Orchid

Whilst I agree she looks better than usual, I guess I'm the only one who sees some major Photoshopping here, not only around her hips but also her legs.  It's as if they've elongated the photo to look slimmer.  But yeah, I gues only I'm seeing it lol.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She looks great and is even wearing red nail polish woot


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Whilst I agree she looks better than usual, I guess I'm the only one who sees some major Photoshopping here, not only around her hips but also her legs.  It's as if they've elongated the photo to look slimmer.  But yeah, I gues only I'm seeing it lol.



You're not the only one, I thought something looked 'off' 
Not to mention that her dress looks 2 sizes too small (squashed boobs, the slit pulling open & the seam up the front is holding together for dear life) and she's spanxed up... probably industrial strength spanx because her stomach looks odd like she has a waist trainer or corset on under the dress.
She's orange like an Oompa Loompa and the nude lip is not her friend, but the lighter hair colour is a major improvement. Now all she needs to do is switch from a centre-parting to a side-parting in her hair.


----------



## lizmil

Lounorada said:


> You're not the only one, I thought something looked 'off'
> Not to mention that her dress looks 2 sizes too small (squashed boobs, the slit pulling open & the seam up the front is holding together for dear life) and she's spanxed up... probably industrial strength spanx because her stomach looks odd like she has a waist trainer or corset on under the dress.
> She's orange like an Oompa Loompa and the nude lip is not her friend, but the lighter hair colour is a major improvement. Now all she needs to do is switch from a centre-parting to a side-parting in her hair.



If she's all that Spanx'd up and wearing a waist trainer, how can she even move or sit? I know she said before she pees in her Spanx, would it even go through? Wouldn't she smell?


----------



## Stansy

I would feel stupid if I were dressed up to the nines and the husband in sloppy denim... But that's probably just me


----------



## pukasonqo

Stansy said:


> I would feel stupid if I were dressed up to the nines and the husband in sloppy denim... But that's probably just me




but neither of us is married to the renaissance man and genius that is yeezy
he is making a statement about the decay of civilization by being sloppy...sublime,inspirational,genius! (not)

and kimbo is yeezy's life size doll that he can play dress ups with


----------



## Jayne1

Stansy said:


> I would feel stupid if I were dressed up to the nines and the husband in sloppy denim... But that's probably just me



I don't like it either.


----------



## Jayne1

No one posted this?



> *Kardashians Facing US$180M Lawsuit Over Fraud, Breach Of Trust*
> 
> The three Kardashian sisters could be on the hook for a lot of cash after a business partner sued them.
> 
> Hillair Capital Management has filed a US$180 million lawsuit, accusing Kim, Kourtney and Khloe of fraud and breach of contract, according to the New York Daily News.
> 
> *The company said in court filings that it sunk US$10.2 million into their beauty line in 2014 to save it after the previous distributor went bankrupt.*
> 
> *But soon after, the women started looking for a better deal, Hillair said.*
> 
> *It accused the reality stars of sabotaging the contract on purpose by refusing to promote the line, according to GossipCop. However, the Kardashians never found a new buyer, and threatened to remove their names from the products.*
> 
> *Khloe even "publicly disparaged" the line at a 2015 beauty exhibition in Dubai, screaming and claiming that she hated it, according to the Daily News.*
> 
> Hillair wants the value of its $10 million investment back, as well as lost profits up to $180 million, according to TMZ.
> 
> The sisters were forced to change the name of their line to Kardashian Beauty from Khroma Beauty back in 2013, after a company called Kroma Makeup accused them of copyright infringement.
> 
> This isn't the first time Kim, Kourtney and Khloe have been in the news recently on legal matters. A corset company endorsed by all three is facing a class-action lawsuit that claims it misled customers about the products' weight-loss capabilities.



http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/03/22/kardashian-beauty-line-lawsuit_n_9524266.html


----------



## KrissieNO.5

pukasonqo said:


> but neither of us is married to the renaissance man and genius that is yeezy
> he is making a statement about the decay of civilization by being sloppy...sublime,inspirational,genius! (not)
> 
> and kimbo is yeezy's life size doll that he can play dress ups with



I like his outfit lol I think it's sexy...Don't shoot me!!


----------



## Oryx816

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I like his outfit lol I think it's sexy...Don't shoot me!!




Ok.  I won't shoot you.  

*exits thread to look for poison


----------



## qudz104

She looks really good in this last set!


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> Like so many, I agree, the dress is nice. It's not often I complement Kimmie, but this dress was a 'yes'.
> Who said we never have anything good to say about Kim.



So true! When ever she looks even just 10% decent, we all jump in with nicer comments!


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> You're not the only one, I thought something looked 'off'
> Not to mention that her dress looks 2 sizes too small (squashed boobs, the slit pulling open & the seam up the front is holding together for dear life) and she's spanxed up... probably industrial strength spanx because her stomach looks odd like she has a waist trainer or corset on under the dress.
> She's orange like an Oompa Loompa and the nude lip is not her friend, but the lighter hair colour is a major improvement. Now all she needs to do is switch from a centre-parting to a side-parting in her hair.



 Thanks for slapping some sense back in to me!!!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I like his outfit lol I think it's sexy...Don't shoot me!!




i won't, is an improvement on previous looks
now, where was that poison oryx went hunting for?


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> i won't, is an improvement on previous looks
> now, where was that poison oryx went hunting for?




Here it is!  When only the very best poison will do...


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I'll give her credit where it's due, she looks really nice in the black dress, I'm actually amazed that she can still look normal when she wants to.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Oryx816 said:


> Ok.  I won't shoot you.
> 
> *exits thread to look for poison





pukasonqo said:


> i won't, is an improvement on previous looks
> now, where was that poison oryx went hunting for?





Oryx816 said:


> Here it is!  When only the very best poison will do...
> 
> View attachment 3309401



Haha you guys had me worried for a bit!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be North and West most days, but on Tuesday she was more Easter.

Kim Kardashian dressed her little girl up as a cute bunny before taking her on an egg hunt in LA on Tuesday.

The two-year-old donned adorable rabbit ears and painted her face to match her little white top and shorts, and pastel coloured trainers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cute-egg-hunt-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz43kMTjZwt


----------



## berrydiva

Nice to see her curls popping instead of snatched up in that top knot. That kid might want edges when she's older.


----------



## bag-princess

north is soooooooo precious with her curly curlz!!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

This is going to be a 'first' for me - 2 positive comment about Kim in a row.

Another good outfit - and approbate for taking the girls out.
Thank you Kim - whoever in her camp that reads here, please pass that on.

The coat is almost too much, but she's pulling it off.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sasha2012 said:


>



Who is this person next to Kanye?


----------



## lovely

rockhollow said:


> This is going to be a 'first' for me - 2 positive comment about Kim in a row.
> 
> Another good outfit - and approbate for taking the girls out.
> Thank you Kim - whoever in her camp that reads here, please pass that on.
> 
> The coat is almost too much, but she's pulling it off.



haha I know, I almost posted a nice comment too but I didn't know if I ought to post 2 nice things in a row!


----------



## Sasha2012

DesigningStyle said:


> Who is this person next to Kanye?



Carine Roitfeld


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sasha2012 said:


> Carine Roitfeld



Is Carine a woman?  (Sorry to sound silly.)


----------



## Sasha2012

DesigningStyle said:


> Is Carine a woman?  (Sorry to sound silly.)



Carine is a woman. She's the former editor-in-chief of Vogue Paris, current editor-in-chief of CR Fashion Book. She used to model in her younger years.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DesigningStyle said:


> Is Carine a woman?  (Sorry to sound silly.)




She is. She was French Vogue chief editor.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sasha2012 said:


> Carine is a woman. She's the former editor-in-chief of Vogue Paris, current editor-in-chief of CR Fashion Book. She used to model in her younger years.




Ahhh thank you.  I never heard of her!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North is such a cutie and her curls are gorgeous! It's nice to her hair down.


----------



## Sasha2012

As cousins, they can skip the sibling rivalry and just enjoy one another's company.

And little North West and Penelope Disick did just that as they helped one another hunt for Easter eggs in undeniably adorable scenes on Tuesday.

Looking closer than sisters, the smiling pair carefully collected eggs during the hunt at Underwood Farms, situated outside Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cute-egg-hunt-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz43lYDNjRk


----------



## redney

Where are the pics of the "smiling pair"?


----------



## Jayne1

Splash News takes some nice family pictures.  They even got artsy with saturating the colour, blurring the grass and focusing on the face.  Very nice, Splash.

I wonder if they did anything special for Penny, pictures we just didn't see.


----------



## labelwhore04

I love seeing pics of Penny and North together, they're so adorable


----------



## DesigningStyle

redney said:


> Where are the pics of the "smiling pair"?



Seriously, I don't understand why these children look miserable.  Cute, but miserable.  Are they medicated?


----------



## bisousx

Penelope kinda reminds me of the Olsen twins when they were babies..


----------



## DesigningStyle

bisousx said:


> Penelope kinda reminds me of the Olsen twins when they were babies..



Unfortunately all I can see is Scott when I look at her!


----------



## michie

Kim looks good in the last sets of pics posted!


----------



## White Orchid

Everyone's in Spring attire and there's Kim with a huge fugly coat.  And some of you thought she looked good only a day or so ago lol.


----------



## WishList986

I think Kim looks super cute in that sporty outfit. The coat may be a little large, but over all it is a good look on her!


----------



## White Orchid

It's not the size of the coat.  In all the other pix I've seen elsewhere, everyone is in t-shirts.  If Kim was as good as everyone is saying, she wouldn't have to wear such a loose-fitting coat on a lovely Spring day.  But whatever - I'm just not seeing all this weight loss that some of you guys are seeing.  I mean come on, she's wearing a singlet.  Why not take off the jacket?


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Where are the pics of the "smiling pair"?




Seriously. They're riding around on cute little ponies with pink manes for Pete's sake! Most little girls would be excited by that, but it's obviously passé for these two.


----------



## WishList986

She wears coats/jackets all the time, in LA, and I've never seen a bead of sweat on her brow. Perhaps she's just cold. Perhaps she likes the jacket and feels as though it completes the outfit. Perhaps, despite the awesome weight loss that she definitely has done, she still doesn't feel ultra confident about some parts of her body. Who knows.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Love North's hair. Never seen her hair down. It's always up in a bun.


----------



## redney

DesigningStyle said:


> Seriously, I don't understand why these children look miserable.  Cute, but miserable.  Are they medicated?









bag-mania said:


> Seriously. They're riding around on cute little ponies with pink manes for Pete's sake! Most little girls would be excited by that, but it's obviously passé for these two.



That the Daily Fail wrote about them smiling when the opposite is apparent shows whose payroll they're still on. 

I'd bet they know they're getting paraded around in front of strange men/women with cameras. Gotta be freaky for little kids. That and Kim is likely not paying attention to them. Little kids pick up on this stuff. 

Assuming the nannies were there to play with them when the paps left.


----------



## VickyB

North looks like Kanye and Penny looks like Scott. In fact, all of Kourt's kids favor Scott. Lucky for those kids that his genes diluted the K genes in the looks department. They might indeed have a fighting chance regarding nature v nurture.


----------



## kasumi168

Am i the only one cringeing when i see the photo of P with that braid pulled so tight that you can see her scalp? Loving North's natural hair -  i really hate that too-tight top knot on her. Those kids must be in some kinda pain with those hair dos


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


>



I love that picture of the three little girls together. Who's the one in the yellow tutu?


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> Seriously. They're riding around on cute little ponies with pink manes for Pete's sake! Most little girls would be excited by that, but it's obviously passé for these two.


Dayum, _I'M_ excited by those ponies with pink manes. In fact, you're all invited to my birthday party this year at Underwood Farms.  Check your PM boxes for your invites. 
*tutus optional


----------



## lil_fashionista

kasumi168 said:


> Am i the only one cringeing when i see the photo of P with that braid pulled so tight that you can see her scalp? Loving North's natural hair -  i really hate that too-tight top knot on her. Those kids must be in some kinda pain with those hair dos



Penelope's hair doesn't look tight at all, it's been parted so that's why you see her scalp. North's hair is normally gelled down, probably when it's wet, so a lot of tension would not have to be used to pull it up.


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Dayum, _I'M_ excited by those ponies with pink manes. In fact, you're all invited to my birthday party this year at Underwood Farms.  Check your PM boxes for your invites.
> 
> *tutus optional




[emoji23] I'm in!


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> Dayum, _I'M_ excited by those ponies with pink manes. In fact, you're all invited to my birthday party this year at Underwood Farms.  Check your PM boxes for your invites.
> 
> *tutus optional




If I can wear my glitter wings, and have a second helping of cake, I will be there!


----------



## qudz104

DesigningStyle said:


> Unfortunately all I can see is Scott when I look at her!




Yeah, Scott has some strong genes! It's very apparent in all his kids.


----------



## DesigningStyle

White Orchid said:


> It's not the size of the coat.  In all the other pix I've seen elsewhere, everyone is in t-shirts.  If Kim was as good as everyone is saying, she wouldn't have to wear such a loose-fitting coat on a lovely Spring day.  But whatever - I'm just not seeing all this weight loss that some of you guys are seeing.  I mean come on, she's wearing a singlet.  Why not take off the jacket?



I completely agree.  I know when I pack on extra pounds I do exactly what Kim is doing!



bag-mania said:


> Seriously. They're riding around on cute little ponies with pink manes for Pete's sake! Most little girls would be excited by that, but it's obviously passé for these two.



Yeah, and one of the ponies is named Marshmallow and still no smiles!  



WishList986 said:


> She wears coats/jackets all the time, in LA, and I've never seen a bead of sweat on her brow. Perhaps she's just cold. Perhaps she likes the jacket and feels as though it completes the outfit. Perhaps, despite the awesome weight loss that she definitely has done, she still doesn't feel ultra confident about some parts of her body. Who knows.



Smoke and mirrors and (Photoshop!).  She has not experienced any awesome weight loss.  



ChanelMommy said:


> Love North's hair. Never seen her hair down. It's always up in a bun.



North's hair is beautiful!



V0N1B2 said:


> Dayum, _I'M_ excited by those ponies with pink manes. In fact, you're all invited to my birthday party this year at Underwood Farms.  Check your PM boxes for your invites.
> *tutus optional



I am so in!  Thank you.  



qudz104 said:


> Yeah, Scott has some strong genes! It's very apparent in all his kids.



Seriously his kids are interchangeable.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> It's not the size of the coat.  In all the other pix I've seen elsewhere, everyone is in t-shirts.  If Kim was as good as everyone is saying, she wouldn't have to wear such a loose-fitting coat on a lovely Spring day.  But whatever - I'm just not seeing all this weight loss that some of you guys are seeing.  I mean come on, she's wearing a singlet.  Why not take off the jacket?



Folks said she looks good but who said she had "all of this weight loss"? 

Her outfit looks appropriate to me given where she is and the activities. I see nothing wrong with camo in the spring plus that type of jacket should be a bit oversized....at least that's how I'd wear it too.

It's like some of you challenge yourselves to find something negative to say.


----------



## SpeedyJC

bag-mania said:


> Seriously. They're riding around on cute little ponies with pink manes for Pete's sake! Most little girls would be excited by that, but it's obviously passé for these two.


 
I know right! The look on their faces scream "i'm bored when is this pony ride going to be over????"




White Orchid said:


> Everyone's in Spring attire and there's Kim with a huge fugly coat.  And some of you thought she looked good only a day or so ago lol.


 

I actually think her coat is cute, I love camo.




berrydiva said:


> Folks said she looks good but who said she had "all of this weight loss"?
> 
> Her outfit looks appropriate to me given where she is and the activities. I see nothing wrong with camo in the spring plus that type of jacket should be a bit oversized....at least that's how I'd wear it too..


 

Yep totally agree.


----------



## bag-mania

DesigningStyle said:


> Yeah, and one of the ponies is named Marshmallow and still no smiles!



Marshmallow is adorable! I want to rescue him from his life of drudgery walking in endless circles with unappreciative, spoiled rich kids on his back. He would be happier living in my backyard where he would get all the love and carrots he could want!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wait the minute! Those are real ponies?!?! OMG! Poor ponies! They have just made it illegal in Germany to use ponies as rides in amusement parks. And I signed the petition. Uuuuugggghhhh [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> It's like some of you challenge yourselves to find something negative to say.



hear ye hear ye


----------



## Stansy

I read somewhere that Kimmi already lost 35 pounds. Where??


----------



## berrydiva

^Damn. She had a baby.  

I truly hope all the folks talking about her post-pregnancy weight were snatched like Teyana Taylor within days after giving birth because if your child 12 and you're still holding weight from that child, hold your tongue.


----------



## WishList986

DesigningStyle said:


> Smoke and mirrors and (Photoshop!).  She has not experienced any awesome weight loss.


Any weight loss is awesome weight loss to me. I think she looks great having just had another kid, photoshop or not.


----------



## labelwhore04

I think people forget how big Kim got during pregnancy. When you compare pregnant Kim to herself now, you can see how much weight she's actually lost. It's been less than 4 months since she's given birth and she's already lost quite a bit. What do people expect?


----------



## buzzytoes

Stansy said:


> I read somewhere that Kimmi already lost 35 pounds. Where??


I saw something on MSN that said she lost 47 lbs. They were quoting an IG or Twitter post of hers where she said she lost 47, but her goal was 60 I think.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> I think people forget how big Kim got during pregnancy. When you compare pregnant Kim to herself now, you can see how much weight she's actually lost. It's been less than 4 months since she's given birth and she's already lost quite a bit. *What do people expect?*



That's what I'm trying to understand....I would think other women would understand how hard it is to lose the weight after multiple kids.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's well on her way to her target weight after working hard on her health and fitness following the birth of her son.

And Kim Kardashian couldn't wait to show off her figure as she partied after Justin Bieber's Los Angeles concert on Wednesday night, days after revealing she has dropped 42 pounds over the past four months.

Kim hit the gig, the second time she has seen Bieber perform this week, with her family and looked incredible in a curve-hugging skirt and sheer top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lost-42-pounds-four-months.html#ixzz43qLXhlf3


----------



## YSoLovely

What happened to Kourtney? She looks ROUGH. :weird:


----------



## Jikena

Hey guys, could someone tell me from which show these gifs with Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian are from http://www.dose.com/hollywood/2832/...d-To-Work-For-Paris-Hilton-You-Will-Now-OMG-3  ? 
I'm kind of curious to watch the episodes eheh.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jikena said:


> Hey guys, could someone tell me from which show these gifs with Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian are from http://www.dose.com/hollywood/2832/...d-To-Work-For-Paris-Hilton-You-Will-Now-OMG-3  ?
> I'm kind of curious to watch the episodes eheh.



The picture of Kim rubbling Paris' feet is fake. These are memes people made up, Paris never said most of those things. A majority of the images are from Paris and Nicole's old show the simple life.


----------



## redney

Kanye let Kim wear cute shoes.


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> That's what I'm trying to understand....I would think other women would understand how hard it is to lose the weight after multiple kids.



I have a friend who is 5'4'' and who lost 60 lbs. She went down from a size 14 to 8. this you could see!!
So looking at the photoshopped pics of Kim I would agree that she dropped 10, maybe 15, maybe even 20 lbs. But I don't see where she supposedly lost 42 lbs.
My post was not about the general post-pregnancy weight loss. I am just not buying her exaggeration.


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> That's what I'm trying to understand....I would think other women would understand how hard it is to lose the weight after multiple kids.



Multiple kids.  You make it sound like she's Kourt!    

God you make me laugh.  My bestie has 5 kids and no access to a personal trainer and is thinner than Kim.  Multiple kids, lol.  Here, allow me.

Two kids.

Two.

And she's wrapped in Spanx every single day.

Two.  Lol.


----------



## lovely

haha kourtney has on shoes that are covered in a feather boa and a baseball cap? i can't even...


----------



## Bag*Snob

LOL She is wearing marabou slippers to a concert.


----------



## WishList986

Everyone loses weight differently, just as everyone carries weight differently.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> ^Damn. She had a baby.
> 
> I truly hope all the folks talking about her post-pregnancy weight were snatched like Teyana Taylor within days after giving birth because if your child 12 and you're still holding weight from that child, hold your tongue.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye looks _lit_ in the last set of pictures.

I really like the silver Tom Ford heels Kim's wearing.


----------



## White Orchid

WishList986 said:


> Everyone loses weight differently, just as everyone carries weight differently.


Remiiiiiinder.  We're talking Kim Kardashian here.  Not your average woman who doesn't have access to round-the-clock help.

The woman has access to everything she needs (personal trainer, personal nutritionists) and still looks like a pig wrapped in cling-wrap.  That's not when she's not in a life-sized condom.

And one more time in case you missed it:

Kim.Kardashian.


----------



## pukasonqo

Bag*Snob said:


> LOL She is wearing marabou slippers to a concert.
> 
> coolspotters.com/files/photos/615809/jacques-levine-marabou-slippers-profile.jpg




she is getting ready for her walk of shame from the biebs' flat...again or trying to give us bedroom goddess vibes
kougar kourtney is back


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I maintain that it's not Kim's weight, but how she dresses her body that makes her look heavier.  I think she might feel that skintight gives the illusion of being slender, but it's quite the opposite.  She looks best lately in jeans, tshirt and  good hair.


----------



## Crystalina

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I maintain that it's not Kim's weight, but how she dresses her body that makes her look heavier.  I think she might feel that skintight gives the illusion of being slender, but it's quite the opposite.  She looks best lately in jeans, tshirt and  good hair.




I agree with this 100%!


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

white orchid said:


> multiple kids.  You make it sound like she's kourt!
> 
> God you make me laugh.  My bestie has 5 kids and no access to a personal trainer and is thinner than kim.  Multiple kids, lol.  Here, allow me.
> 
> Two kids.
> 
> Two.
> 
> And she's wrapped in spanx every single day.
> 
> Two.  Lol.




lol


----------



## Hdream

Kim wearing cute shoes! Who made them? Please


----------



## Lounorada

Hdream said:


> Kim wearing cute shoes! Who made them? Please



Tom Ford
http://www.tomford.com/elena-sandal/W1260P-MIU.html?dwvar_W1260P-MIU_color=SIL


----------



## ManilaMama

Was North wearing a gold choker in the Easter photos?!? Or was is one of those temporary metallic tattoo things?

Man they really like the choker look on her huh? 

North's hair is gorgeous though!!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Multiple kids.  You make it sound like she's Kourt!
> 
> God you make me laugh.  My bestie has 5 kids and no access to a personal trainer and is thinner than Kim.  Multiple kids, lol.  Here, allow me.
> 
> Two kids.
> 
> Two.
> 
> And she's wrapped in Spanx every single day.
> 
> Two.  Lol.


multiple
adjective  mul·ti·ple  \&#712;m&#601;l-t&#601;-p&#601;l\

Simple Definition of multiple
: more than one

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/multiple


----------



## csre

ManilaMama said:


> Was North wearing a gold choker in the Easter photos?!? Or was is one of those temporary metallic tattoo things?
> 
> Man they really like the choker look on her huh?
> 
> North's hair is gorgeous though!!



I was asking my self the same thing about her neck!
It looks awful IMO


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> Remiiiiiinder.  We're talking Kim Kardashian here.  Not your average woman who doesn't have access to round-the-clock help.
> 
> The woman has access to everything she needs (personal trainer, personal nutritionists) and still looks like a pig wrapped in cling-wrap.  That's not when she's not in a life-sized condom.
> 
> And one more time in case you missed it:
> 
> Kim.Kardashian.



That's such a disgusting thing to say. I could explain myself further, but I really think that you will refuse to see anything any other way than your own.


----------



## gillianna

North looked so pretty and comfortable in the white outfit at the outdoor market.  She actually had on clothing that looked soft and was not depressing as those all black horrible fabric blends they seem to dress her in.   Let her be a little girl and wear pastels and soft clothing made for toddlers.  Keep her hair down with those beautiful curls.  The choker on the neck is not comfortable, especially for a small child.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> That's what I'm trying to understand....I would think other women would understand how hard it is to lose the weight after multiple kids.



The first tends to be easier....but the second (and third etc for those who have more)...for me and a lot of my friends who are also mums...it's MUCH tougher after baby #2. I ate well ie healthy and exercised appropriately and it still took well over 6 months for me to drop the weight and tone up my tummy and get back to pre-baby weight.

Bottom line is, celeb or pleb - how we respond to pregnancy and post-preg weight loss is different for each of us.


----------



## Hdream

Lounorada said:


> Tom Ford
> 
> http://www.tomford.com/elena-sandal/W1260P-MIU.html?dwvar_W1260P-MIU_color=SIL




[emoji259][emoji257]


----------



## lallybelle

Eh, who cares about her weight? She had 2 kids. Let her lose it at her own pace. It's her now freak alien face that will never be the same again...


----------



## Jikena

Who cares if she's not super thin...


----------



## Jayne1

lallybelle said:


> Eh, who cares about her weight? She had 2 kids. Let her lose it at her own pace. It's her now freak alien face that will never be the same again...



Exactly.


----------



## Lounorada

lallybelle said:


> Eh, who cares about her weight? She had 2 kids. Let her lose it at her own pace. It's her now freak alien face that will never be the same again...


This!


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> north looked so pretty and comfortable in the white outfit at the outdoor market.  She actually had on clothing that looked soft and was not depressing as those all black horrible fabric blends they seem to dress her in.   Let her be a little girl and wear pastels and soft clothing made for toddlers.  Keep her hair down with those beautiful curls.  The choker on the neck is not comfortable, especially for a small child.


+1


----------



## saira1214

Lou, who makes her jacket again? Please and thank you!


----------



## redney

lallybelle said:


> Eh, who cares about her weight? She had 2 kids. Let her lose it at her own pace. It's her now freak alien face that will never be the same again...



Yep!


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> Lou, who makes her jacket again? Please and thank you!



Which jacket?! :ninja:


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> Which jacket?! :ninja:




Oops, sorry. The camo jacket. I think it is vintage?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> looks like a pig wrapped in cling-wrap.  That's not when she's not in a life-sized condom.
> 
> And one more time in case you missed it:
> 
> Kim.Kardashian.



Ouch. :weird:

A pig? Really?


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> Oops, sorry. The camo jacket. I think it is vintage?


 
The camo jacket is 'Yeezy'  
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/prin..._source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate.cj.int
It was the khaki green parka that was vintage


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> The camo jacket is 'Yeezy'
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/prin..._source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate.cj.int
> It was the khaki green parka that was vintage




Agh! Thanks, you are the best! What was the green parka again?


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> Agh! Thanks, you are the best! What was the green parka again?


 
You're welcome! 

The green parka is a vintage US Army parka (mens)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unissued-...511553913?clk_rvr_id=1003770404844&rmvSB=true
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-M-6...=item4d408e21e3:g:ueEAAOSwnipWU6Gk&rmvSB=true

Pic: Zimbio


----------



## berrydiva

^I feel like you can find that in many second hand shops especially in heavy military communities.  I always see lots of military clothing in my consignment shops.


----------



## forever.elise

White Orchid said:


> Remiiiiiinder.  We're talking Kim Kardashian here.  Not your average woman who doesn't have access to round-the-clock help.
> 
> 
> 
> The woman has access to everything she needs (personal trainer, personal nutritionists) and still looks like a pig wrapped in cling-wrap.  That's not when she's not in a life-sized condom.
> 
> 
> 
> And one more time in case you missed it:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim.Kardashian.




I.Die.[emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> ^I feel like you can find that in many second hand shops especially in heavy military communities.  I always see lots of military clothing in my consignment shops.


So true  I have one almost identical to Kims that I bought in a vintage store a couple of years ago.

I only shared the ones for sale on ebay because it's the exact one Kim is wearing.


----------



## Lounorada

> An enormous mural of two Kanye Wests making out by street artist Scott Marsh in Chippendale, Sydney is fast becoming an attraction. Getty Images


----------



## poopsie

Jikena said:


> Who cares if she's not super thin...




Well, the obvious answer would be her and Kun-yay. She has nothing else to offer but the illusion of perfect appearance.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


>




i used to live in chippendale, should go and take a peek!


----------



## Jikena

poopsie said:


> Well, the obvious answer would be her and Kun-yay. She has nothing else to offer but the illusion of perfect appearance.



I was talking about us folks, not them... themselves.


----------



## White Orchid

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ouch. :weird:
> 
> A pig? Really?


Yes my dear. P.I.G


----------



## ByeKitty

IDK, she was never stick-thin... She's naturally curvy and I don't see the issue there. I certainly don't see "pig"...


----------



## White Orchid

ByeKitty said:


> IDK, she was never stick-thin... She's naturally curvy and I don't see the issue there. I certainly don't see "pig"...


Pig seems quite apt to me but then again it's no secret I detest this woman.  On second thoughts I don't hate pigs (just don't eat them) but any other choice noun will do for this vapid, attention-seeking who who enjoys being urinated on.

I hope I've made myself clear lest anyone still question my choice of words.

And again, apologies to any farm animal I may have offended. Y'all don't need to be compared to her.


----------



## ByeKitty

White Orchid said:


> Pig seems quite apt to me but then again it's no secret I detest this woman.  On second thoughts I don't hate pigs (just don't eat them) but any other choice noun will do for this vapid, attention-seeking who who enjoys being urinated on.
> 
> I hope I've made myself clear lest anyone still question my choice of words.
> 
> And again, apologies to any farm animal I may have offended. Y'all don't need to be compared to her.



Well I never said I liked her either... But I just don't see the point in this particular insult. I like pigs and I sometimes eat them too.


----------



## VickyB

I prefer hefty Kim! Hefty Kim squeezing into inappropriately small items of clothing is fodder for this thread!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ummmmmm


----------



## VickyB

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3311726
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmmm



OMG!!!! You dropped the mike with this.


----------



## WishList986

byekitty said:


> idk, she was never stick-thin... She's naturally curvy and i don't see the issue there. I certainly don't see "pig"...



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been dedicating herself to shedding the baby weight, but that doesn't mean Kim Kardashian has let her fashion game slide.

The 35-year-old put in another stunning - and busty - appearance in Los Angeles on Friday, flashing the flesh in a black scoop neck maxi dress that also hugged her famous derriere.  

It comes as Kim's nutritionist revealed to Redbook how the reality star has been snapping back into shape with the help of the Atkins diet with a few guilty pleasures - say cheese - allowed in limited amounts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-controlled-just-4oz-day.html#ixzz43z4YYS9e


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> I prefer hefty Kim! Hefty Kim squeezing into inappropriately small items of clothing is fodder for this thread!!!


You and me both bish!


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> Dayum, _I'M_ excited by those ponies with pink manes. In fact, you're all invited to my birthday party this year at Underwood Farms.  Check your PM boxes for your invites.
> *tutus optional



My parents have a photo of me as a little girl somewhere at a farm on a pony. (It wasn't dyed pink, though. And I wasn't wearing a tutu. I believe I was excited to be on one.)


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> You and me both bish!


----------



## labelwhore04

That behind is so deformed


----------



## lizmil

Lounorada said:


> The camo jacket is 'Yeezy'
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/prin..._source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate.cj.int
> It was the khaki green parka that was vintage



Why would you spend $1000+ on this? Go to Army surplus instead!  I know that's like people asking why I don't by a Kohl's handbag instead of Coach.  But he's copying the Army surplus...


----------



## lizmil

Is that side view of her posterior what it really looks like! OMG!

Also I think it's kind of interesting KK was compared to a pig in casing  and people got upset but many of us have called her B  wanna be porn star and other words and "pig" got people upset. I wouldn't have thought that!


----------



## Lounorada

lizmil said:


> Why would you spend $1000+ on this? Go to Army surplus instead!  I know that's like people asking why I don't by a Kohl's handbag instead of Coach.  But he's copying the Army surplus...



This! But all of the Yeezy stuff is insanely over-priced. That camo jacket is on sale in that link/on that particular site, I've seen it on another site at full price for just under $3,000


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> ^I feel like you can find that in many second hand shops especially in heavy military communities.  I always see lots of military clothing in my consignment shops.




Yeah, I agree. I liked the fact that it was lined, but definitely not paying Yeezy prices for a camo jacket.


----------



## bag-mania

lizmil said:


> Why would you spend $1000+ on this? Go to Army surplus instead!  I know that's like people asking why I don't by a Kohl's handbag instead of Coach.  But he's copying the Army surplus...




The irony is you know a genuine Army jacket will be better made and more durable than the expensive Yeezy copy. In this case his jacket is the knock off.


----------



## duna

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The first tends to be easier....but the second (and third etc for those who have more)...for me and a lot of my friends who are also mums...it's MUCH tougher after baby #2. I ate well ie healthy and exercised appropriately and it still took well over 6 months for me to drop the weight and tone up my tummy and get back to pre-baby weight.
> 
> Bottom line is, celeb or pleb - how we respond to pregnancy and post-preg weight loss is different for each of us.



I think a lot depends on genes aswell: I had 4 kids and I was back to my normal pre-pregnancy weight after about 2 months each time. I just didn't put on much weight during each pregnancy, my doctor was very strict about that. Now I'm in my mid 50's and I still weigh the same as I did at 18.


----------



## duna

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been dedicating herself to shedding the baby weight, but that doesn't mean Kim Kardashian has let her fashion game slide.
> 
> The 35-year-old put in another stunning - and busty - appearance in Los Angeles on Friday, flashing the flesh in a black scoop neck maxi dress that also hugged her famous derriere.
> 
> It comes as Kim's nutritionist revealed to Redbook how the reality star has been snapping back into shape with the help of the Atkins diet with a few guilty pleasures - say cheese - allowed in limited amounts.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-controlled-just-4oz-day.html#ixzz43z4YYS9e



When I see these pics of her sideways I always think she's going to topple over backwards with the weight of her backside.....maybe her chest compensates the weight in front...?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Y'all tryna give her a break for just giving a birth to a baby when it comes to her body, when in fact, it's her who always tries to give the illusion that she's skinnier than she actually is. If she actually accepts that she's not that thin, then probably we all will accept it as well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3311726
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmmm




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## kemilia

lizmil said:


> Is that side view of her posterior what it really looks like! OMG!
> 
> Also I think it's kind of interesting KK was compared to a pig in casing  and people got upset but many of us have called her B  wanna be porn star and other words and "pig" got people upset. I wouldn't have thought that!



The coat is gone!!  And now that I see what its been covering, I TOTALLY understand--that is one scary butt.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been dedicating herself to shedding the baby weight, but that doesn't mean Kim Kardashian has let her fashion game slide.
> 
> The 35-year-old put in another stunning - and busty - appearance in Los Angeles on Friday, flashing the flesh in a black scoop neck maxi dress that also hugged her famous derriere.
> 
> It comes as Kim's nutritionist revealed to Redbook how the reality star has been snapping back into shape with the help of the Atkins diet *with a few guilty pleasures - say cheese* - allowed in limited amounts.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-controlled-just-4oz-day.html#ixzz43z4YYS9e



Devil Wears Prada, anyone? " I'm on this new diet. Well, I don't eat anything and when I feel like I'm about to faint I eat a cube of cheese. I'm just one stomach flu away from my goal weight".


----------



## Junkenpo

I wonder how much she actually weighs now?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Junkenpo said:


> I wonder how much she actually weighs now?



Maybe around 140?


----------



## Oryx816

lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe around 140?




140?.....for her butt alone perhaps.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lmao.  Isn't she really short? Like 5 feet?


----------



## Junkenpo

I wonder if she's BFing or pumping at all this time around. How old is baby now?

Internet says she's 5'3".  If she's 140, then she's in the upper limit of "normal weight".    I'm 3 inches shorter and that weight puts me in "overweight".  My comfort weight is 102.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> 140?.....for her butt alone perhaps.


You mean one cheek right?


----------



## Stansy

WishList986 said:


> Devil Wears Prada, anyone? " I'm on this new diet. Well, I don't eat anything and when I feel like I'm about to faint I eat a cube of cheese. I'm just one stomach flu away from my goal weight".



 spot on!

Does she remember that exercise is a vital part of a diet? Or is she too lazy to do pap walks to the gym this time?


----------



## myown

maybe 140kg not lbs?

ETA: but 140kg would be too much...


----------



## chowlover2

I think it's a pretty safe bet that Kimmie's diet and exercise included liposuction. That's why she has been wearing the spandex compression outfits.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I think it's a pretty safe bet that Kimmie's diet and exercise included liposuction. That's why she has been wearing the spandex compression outfits.





I think that is ALL it is!  Period.


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> I think it's a pretty safe bet that Kimmie's diet and exercise included liposuction. That's why she has been wearing the spandex compression outfits.




There you go chowlover!!!! That's it!!! 
Haven't people realized yet that the fat just distributes in other parts of the body making you look strange? Haha


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> There you go chowlover!!!! That's it!!!
> Haven't people realized yet that the fat just distributes in other parts of the body making you look strange? Haha




Yes, in Kim's case, her bulbous butt!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Kardashian Continues to Flaunt 42-Pound Weight Loss in Curve-Hugging Dress*





Kim Kardashian is rocking her post-baby weight loss and she's not afraid to flaunt it.
                              The 35-year-old reality star arrived at a Los Angeles studio on Friday in a curve-hugging sleeveless black maxi-dress.




The tight-fitting dress is a  return to the curvy style we're used to seeing from Kardashian, who has  tweeted in recent months about her journey to lose the weight she gained during pregnancy with her second child, Saint West. 
                              The _Keeping Up With The Kardashians_  star, who is 5'3", has lost 42lbs and has another 28lbs to go to reach  her goal weight.




https://www.yahoo.com/tv/kim-kardashian-continues-flaunt-42-020000447.html


----------



## usmcwifey

WOW her face looks baaaaaad in that picture [emoji15] borderline Donatella Versace scary!


----------



## dalinda

their doctor appeared on my timeline on instagram and i checked his profile. he's the owner of epione where she spends most of her time, and he does like everything!! any proccedure possible, you name it. every once in a while he posts a shoutout to the kardashians lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Chrissy's baby shower yesterday.












via instagram


----------



## Lindsloveslux

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian Continues to Flaunt 42-Pound Weight Loss in Curve-Hugging Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is rocking her post-baby weight loss and she's not afraid to flaunt it.
> The 35-year-old reality star arrived at a Los Angeles studio on Friday in a curve-hugging sleeveless black maxi-dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tight-fitting dress is a  return to the curvy style we're used to seeing from Kardashian, who has  tweeted in recent months about her journey to lose the weight she gained during pregnancy with her second child, Saint West.
> The _Keeping Up With The Kardashians_  star, who is 5'3", has lost 42lbs and has another 28lbs to go to reach  her goal weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/kim-kardashian-continues-flaunt-42-020000447.html




Whats happening with her underarm? Weird... You'd think with as much time as she must spend in front of a mirror she would notice her bra sticking out of her top, tacky. Get it together sister.


----------



## White Orchid

I love it when a Pap who isn't on their payroll captures them unawares.



bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian Continues to Flaunt 42-Pound Weight Loss in Curve-Hugging Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is rocking her post-baby weight loss and she's not afraid to flaunt it.
> The 35-year-old reality star arrived at a Los Angeles studio on Friday in a curve-hugging sleeveless black maxi-dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tight-fitting dress is a  return to the curvy style we're used to seeing from Kardashian, who has  tweeted in recent months about her journey to lose the weight she gained during pregnancy with her second child, Saint West.
> The _Keeping Up With The Kardashians_  star, who is 5'3", has lost 42lbs and has another 28lbs to go to reach  her goal weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/kim-kardashian-continues-flaunt-42-020000447.html


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> Chrissy's baby shower yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Is she not wearing shoes?


----------



## White Orchid

Nathalya said:


> Is she not wearing shoes?



I think they finally snapped under the weight of her a$$.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

LOL, everyone hated my 140 lb guess.

How much do you think she weighs?


----------



## Junkenpo

lanasyogamama said:


> LOL, everyone hated my 140 lb guess.
> 
> How much do you think she weighs?



It's hard to guess because of her height, I think. That  "curve-hugging dress" picture and the baby shower pictures look so different, especially in the face... and even fingers. I do think she's overweight, and not just because of baby weight. 

 If she's aiming for the low end of "normal" on the BMI scale, at her age/height she would be slender at around 110-115lbs... probably closer to herself in her 20s. If you add 28lbs the article mentioned as continued goal loss, that does put her around 140ish pounds.


----------



## mundodabolsa

lanasyogamama said:


> LOL, everyone hated my 140 lb guess.
> 
> How much do you think she weighs?



I think you're right on. I'm 5ft tall and 140 pounds puts me at a size 12-16, and Kim is not that big.  The picture of her standing with the other ladies at Chrissy T's baby shower is the best example that Kim is just not large when you see her relative to other bodies.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Chrissy's baby shower yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




no one else is laughing Chrissy. no one else.


----------



## bag-mania

dalinda said:


> their doctor appeared on my timeline on instagram and i checked his profile. he's the owner of epione where she spends most of her time, and he does like everything!! any proccedure possible, you name it. every once in a while he posts a shoutout to the kardashians lol



I'm sure he would give them a shout out. He probably has a mansion and a yacht thanks to payment from Kardashian procedures alone.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> I'm sure he would give them a shout out. He probably has a mansion and a yacht thanks to payment from Kardashian procedures alone.


I was thinking that. And a planned purchase for a summer home, courtesy of work on the Ks, because there is much more to do.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> I'm sure he would give them a shout out. He probably has a mansion and a yacht thanks to payment from Kardashian procedures alone.





Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that. And a planned purchase for a summer home, courtesy of work on the Ks, because there is much more to do.


 Truth!


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian Continues to Flaunt 42-Pound Weight Loss in Curve-Hugging Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is rocking her post-baby weight loss and she's not afraid to flaunt it.
> The 35-year-old reality star arrived at a Los Angeles studio on Friday in a curve-hugging sleeveless black maxi-dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tight-fitting dress is a  return to the curvy style we're used to seeing from Kardashian, who has  tweeted in recent months about her journey to lose the weight she gained during pregnancy with her second child, Saint West.
> The _Keeping Up With The Kardashians_  star, who is 5'3", has lost 42lbs and has another 28lbs to go to reach  her goal weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/kim-kardashian-continues-flaunt-42-020000447.html


A "return" to the curvy style?  When did she EVER leave the sausage casing look?  She's been exploding out of her form-fitting "style" for years now.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mundodabolsa said:


> I think you're right on. I'm 5ft tall and 140 pounds puts me at a size 12-16, and Kim is not that big.  The picture of her standing with the other ladies at Chrissy T's baby shower is the best example that Kim is just not large when you see her relative to other bodies.





Junkenpo said:


> It's hard to guess because of her height, I think. That  "curve-hugging dress" picture and the baby shower pictures look so different, especially in the face... and even fingers. I do think she's overweight, and not just because of baby weight.
> 
> If she's aiming for the low end of "normal" on the BMI scale, at her age/height she would be slender at around 110-115lbs... probably closer to herself in her 20s. If you add 28lbs the article mentioned as continued goal loss, that does put her around 140ish pounds.



Thanks ladies!!

I'm 5' 8" so it's harder for me to judge.


----------



## redney

well well well
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/28/ka...sic-others-after-promising-a-tidal-exclusive/



> *[FONT=&quot]Kanye West releases a track from new album to Apple Music & others, after promising a Tidal exclusive[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Posted 4 hours ago by Sarah Perez (@sarahintampa)
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Remember the chaos surrounding Kanye Wests release of his new album, The Life of Pablo last month? The artist had originally said his album would be a Tidal exclusive, which drove fans to download the streaming music app in such great numbers that it ended up at the top of the U.S. App Store. Now, it appears West has changed his mind. Hes made one of the new songs from The Life of Pablo available on Spotify, Apple Music and Google Music.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Of course, this doesnt represent a full turnaround in terms of his earlier position on the matter  West had said before that the album would never be on Apple. Thats still effectively true. You cant stream the entire _album_ on the other services, including Apples. But you can get a taste.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]One of the albums more notable songs, Famous, is now available on the three streaming music services. This is the more controversial track where West disses Taylor Swift, saying he made that b**** famous, for reference.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]But as Pitchfork noted in its report about this new release, the Apple Music and Spotify versions of Famous arent the same as those on Tidal. (Pitchfork didnt catch the Google Play release.) Instead, the new track is an updated version of the song which includes a change to a lyric. West had swapped the original line she be Puerto Rican day parade wavin' for she in school to be a real estate agent, says Pitchfork. This lyric was also previously changed on Tidal, we should note.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]The move is not entirely surprising, given Wests other antics surrounding the albums release. Dubbed the industrys first SaaS album (software-as-a-service, that is), West publicly promoted the work, then continued to tweak it and make changes even after its release.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]After pushing the album out to his website for purchase alongside the option to stream on Tidal, the artist caused mass confusion when he decided to then pull the album down in order to continue to make changes shortly after its debut.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]That led to fan backlash, as many said they had been charged by Tidal for their purchase, then didnt get the download. Tidal later offered fans the ability to request a refund, and explained to them via email that the album was delayed and they could also choose to wait. The difficulties in purchasing also prompted mass pirating of the album  according to some reports, an estimated 500,000 people illegally downloaded the day after its release.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Although West has been very active on Twitter when promoting other aspects of the albums promotion in the past, he hasnt yet publicly commented on his decision to release Famous to the other major music services.[/FONT]


----------



## bag-mania

Selling on Apple. Oh Kanye! I'm sure it surprises absolutely no one.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that. And a planned purchase for a summer home, courtesy of work on the Ks, because there is much more to do.




Haha! And four year ivy league college tuitions for all of his kids paid for.


----------



## VickyB

Wasn't sure win which K thread to dump this in: There is a K tell all coming out towards the end of April. read about it o Amazon. Doesn't seem to be associate with them at all and the writer has  previously written other tell alls so  could be an entertaining read.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Wasn't sure win which K thread to dump this in: There is a K tell all coming out towards the end of April. read about it o Amazon. Doesn't seem to be associate with them at all and the writer has  previously written other tell alls so  could be an entertaining read.




I hope they have something juicier than the fact that Kim and Kris sold the sex tape in a bid for fame.  That is old news.  Kim has already come out saying that those assertions are false.  Ok, Kim.  We believe you.

Anyway, I don't even know what I hope will be revealed because what we already know of them is so vile, how much lower can they go?  Lower than my imagination permits perhaps.


----------



## redney

PMK'S gotta be behind it. I mean all their storylines are played out so she's gotta come up with any way to keep her kash kows in the tabloids.


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> PMK'S gotta be behind it. I mean all their storylines are played out so she's gotta come up with any way to keep her kash kows in the tabloids.




Agreed.  Kim's getting old and she must be squawking for attention.  This is a way to get it.  It she could take off her clothes.....again.
:yawn:


----------



## lizmil

I just had an idea what thed could do for attention  == a Kim and Kanye sex tape.  I'm so sorry I thought of that.
I never watched the first one and I wouldn't watch this either, but people would.


----------



## Oryx816

lizmil said:


> I just had an idea what thed could do for attention  == a Kim and Kanye sex tape.  I'm so sorry I thought of that.
> I never watched the first one and I wouldn't watch this either, but people would.




Thanks for that image just as I was going to get ready for bed.  Now I will stay up and rent "The Exorcist" so I can cleanse my mind of that disgusting mental image.


----------



## lizmil

Oryx816 said:


> Thanks for that image just as I was going to get ready for bed.  Now I will stay up and rent "The Exorcist" so I can cleanse my mind of that disgusting mental image.



(Sarcasm font) you're welcome! No extra charge for the nightmare!

I really do hope they don't get that idea! Maybe Kanye would not go for it.


----------



## Oryx816

lizmil said:


> (Sarcasm font) you're welcome! No extra charge for the nightmare!
> 
> I really do hope they don't get that idea! Maybe Kanye would not go for it.






That would mean he would have to cheat on Riccardo, so no, he won't go for it.


----------



## lizmil

Oryx816 said:


> That would mean he would have to cheat on Riccardo, so no, he won't go for it.



Yea, you got my drift, I had a different phrasing in mind for Kanye not being "on board", but I wanted to not be completely classless on the thread due to younger readers. But given the subject matter any remaining pretense at class is difficult, if not impossible.


----------



## gazoo

Kanye and Riccardo could film a sex tape with Kim in the corner taking selfies. It's not like she moved around that much in her original sex tape.


----------



## Sasha2012

During her last pregnancy Kim Kardashian said that she uses long coats to hide her 'fat arms'.

But one person who wasn't shy to flaunt their limbs on Monday was her husband Kanye West, who sported a black tank top for an outing in Los Angeles.

It was a rare show of skin for the 38-year-old rapper as he joined Kim to film Kocktails with Khloe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouple-film-Kocktails-Khloe.html#ixzz44JJgvWMr


----------



## WishList986

lizmil said:


> I just had an idea what thed could do for attention  == a Kim and Kanye sex tape.  I'm so sorry I thought of that.
> I never watched the first one and I wouldn't watch this either, but people would.



Knowing Kanye, he'd probably only release it on Tidal


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> During her last pregnancy Kim Kardashian said that she uses long coats to hide her 'fat arms'.
> 
> But one person who wasn't shy to flaunt their limbs on Monday was her husband Kanye West, who sported a black tank top for an outing in Los Angeles.
> 
> It was a rare show of skin for the 38-year-old rapper as he joined Kim to film Kocktails with Khloe.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouple-film-Kocktails-Khloe.html#ixzz44JJgvWMr



I think it's actually the first time I see Kanye's arms lol. Gotta say, he looks sexy in that first pic. Those arms are looking guuud. Kim on the other hand... Her skirt makes her look super fat.


----------



## redney

WishList986 said:


> Knowing Kanye, he'd probably only release it on Tidal



But only after delaying its release because he's still editing it.


----------



## qtiekiki

mundodabolsa said:


> I think you're right on. I'm 5ft tall and 140 pounds puts me at a size 12-16, and Kim is not that big.  The picture of her standing with the other ladies at Chrissy T's baby shower is the best example that Kim is just not large when you see her relative to other bodies.




Yup ,140lbs is a good guess.  I am 5'3" and 116lbs.  Those boobs and butt would put her at 140lbs.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

saira1214 said:


> What 35 year old women walks around with the words "chill" and "slay" on her clothing? Grow up!



My thoughts EXACTLY! Let her milk these last few precious years as much as she can because I don't think being slutty has great retirement benefits


----------



## HandbagDiva354

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks like a drugged out zombie lately. She has absolutely no personality left, or a soul. It's kinda scary to witness. She needs to leave Kanye's crazy a$$. She hasn't been the same since getting with him. He's like a soul sucking dementor.



 funny but sadly it's TRUE!


----------



## berrydiva

I'm too lazy to post properly or his twitter response. At the same time that I don't know if I believe it, it's really not impossible so I can buy it...

http://money.cnn.com/2016/03/29/media/kanye-west-life-of-pablo-tidal-streams/index.html


> Kanye West's 'The Life of Pablo' streamed 250 million times in first 10 days
> 
> by Frank Pallotta   @frankpallotta
> March 29, 2016: 4:23 PM ET
> 
> 
> Kanye West's "The Life of Pablo" was streamed 250 million times in its first 10 days on streaming service TIDAL.
> 
> Kanye West may boast a lot on social media, but he brings in the listeners.
> West's latest album "The Life of Pablo" was streamed 250 million times globally in its first 10 days of release on music streaming service Tidal, the company announced on Tuesday.
> While West's "Pablo" streams is impressive, it's not exactly unheard of.
> For example, Justin Bieber's "Purpose" had 100 million audio streams in the U.S. alone for his first week in November, according to Nielsen music.
> But West's "Life of Pablo" was exclusive to Tidal.
> "It's a really good number, and it's even more impressive that it's only in one place," said David Bakula, senior vice president of insight at Nielsen Music. "There's a lot of services that can stream audio, but there's only place where you get this album and that's Tidal. That's how it differentiates itself."
> Bakula added the industry ratio for streaming is 1,500 streams equals that of one album sold economically. That works out to about 166,000 albums.
> "Life of Pablo" had a highly promoted launch in February with West releasing the album following a performance on "Saturday Night Live." West also touted the release using his popular social media presence.
> According to Bakula, an album can only get to these types of numbers if it's also a good album that people want to hear.
> "Kanye being outspoken and being Kanye helps get it there, but it doesn't make it without being a quality album," Bakula said.
> There are negatives to being exclusive to a streaming service, however, and one of the major ones is piracy.
> West's "Life of Pablo" was pirated over 500,000 times when it was released.
> Related: Kanye West: 'My album will never never never be on Apple'
> The Jay Z owned music service also announced on Tuesday that it eclipsed 3 million subscribers across 46 countries. This news came a day before its one year anniversary.
> Unlike other streaming services, Tidal has two subscriptions tiers and no free option for listeners. The first is its premium tier of $9.99 and the second is its hi-fi subscription, which is $19.99 per month.
> According to the company, 45% of its subscriber base is the hi-fi subscription tier.
> Daniel Ek, founder of streaming rival Spotify, revealed that the service eclipsed 30 million subscribers earlier this month.
> Related: Jay Z's TIDAL music service to be owned by artists
> "Tidal isn't Spotify when it comes to reach, so 'Pablo' is a really great number," Bakula said. "But it really speaks to benefits of streaming services having exclusives with popular artists."


----------



## White Orchid

Jikena said:


> I think it's actually the first time I see Kanye's arms lol. Gotta say, he looks sexy in that first pic. Those arms are looking guuud. Kim on the other hand... Her skirt makes her look super fat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tidal is a liar. A scammer....a messy b*tch that lives for drama, lol.

Nah, but seriously I'm don't know if I buy those numbers.*If he was streamed that much in 10 days then why did Tidal not release his numbers like they did for Rihanna, Coldplay and other artists that have released on Tidal? 250 million steams with only 3 million subscribers? Something ain't right.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Tidal is a liar. A scammer....a messy b*tch that lives for drama, lol.*
> 
> Nah, but seriously I'm don't know if I buy those numbers.*If he was streamed that much in 10 days then why did Tidal not release his numbers like they did for Rihanna, Coldplay and other artists that have released on Tidal? 250 million steams with only 3 million subscribers? Something ain't right.



 at the bolded...just like Kanye. I know, I know...it's just so hard for me to believe it. Tidal only has 3 millions subbies?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yup, supposedly. I can't remember where I read it but they reached their million mark last year, Rih brought in another million with her Tidal exclusive and so did Kanye when he released. Now if his album had been released on all streaming platforms,and he tried to say he's been streamed 250 million times then I might believe him. But 250 mil on Tidal alone? Nah, bro.


----------



## berrydiva

^I honestly can't say that I seriously read that article, I skimmed it because I saw Kanye's tweet...I didn't have the energy to read the lies, fables and fallacies. Even with 75-100 million streams, it would be successful so there's really no need to exaggerate.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right but 250 million streams would put him up there with the streaming heavy weights (Rih, Taylor, Drake) it just sounds better for his ego. 

Billboard actually counts streams from Tidal so if he was streamed 250 million times then he would've landed somewhere on a BB 200 album chart but he didn't  Even "Formation" landed on a Bubbling Under chart and it was free/stream only.


----------



## White Orchid

gazoo said:


> Kanye and Riccardo could film a sex tape with Kim in the corner taking selfies. It's not like she moved around that much in her original sex tape.


Oh my God, I can so see this happening and you know it wouldn't even bother her, especially if she got that one perfect shot.


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> I hope they have something juicier than the fact that Kim and Kris sold the sex tape in a bid for fame.  That is old news.  Kim has already come out saying that those assertions are false.  Ok, Kim.  We believe you.
> 
> Anyway, I don't even know what I hope will be revealed because what we already know of them is so vile, how much lower can they go?  Lower than my imagination permits perhaps.



I agree! I think what I saw about it said it would speak to Kim/RayJ agreeing to do the tape and having it released and PMK brokering the deal with the janky vid company. I think it also said that the main peeps addressed in the book are PMK, Caitlyn and Rob ( which I don't get at all!!!). It's 300 pages long so unless it's a reprint of Kim selfies there's gotta be something else in there. It'll be released soon enough and we will see.


----------



## pinky7129

Those arms don't match his body...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Supposedly they moved into their house.




Published: 03:51 EST, 30 March 2016 | Updated: 10:45 EST, 30 March 2016

She was recently forced out of her own home to give the four-piece family their own space.

But it seems Kris Jenner can finally have her LA home to herself again, because Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have reportedly finally moved out with their two children North and Saint.

It's been almost three years since the married couple moved into Kris' home to allow renovations on their Hidden Hills home to take place, but TMZ claims they've decided it's finally time to move on. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-Bel-Air-pad-three-years.html#ixzz44P5k4erI


----------



## buzzytoes

It looks horribly cold. Wtf is that stone thing by the door??


----------



## YSoLovely

mrsinsyder said:


> Supposedly they moved into their house.
> 
> View attachment 3315468
> 
> 
> Published: 03:51 EST, 30 March 2016 | Updated: 10:45 EST, 30 March 2016
> 
> She was recently forced out of her own home to give the four-piece family their own space.
> 
> But it seems Kris Jenner can finally have her LA home to herself again, because Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have reportedly finally moved out with their two children North and Saint.
> 
> It's been almost three years since the married couple moved into Kris' home to allow renovations on their Hidden Hills home to take place, but TMZ claims they've decided it's finally time to move on.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-Bel-Air-pad-three-years.html#ixzz44P5k4erI




Ok, let me get this straight:

They did not move into the $20 million dollar mansion that they are still renovating, but the _other _mansion they bought back when Kim was pregnant with North, but never moved into? I thought they sold that one? Guess no one was interested... 

Btw, judging from Kanye's pic, the house looks very cold and clinical... not surprising considering his other homes. It's all Kanye, really. Hopefully he let Kim pick _something_...


ETA:  Before & after






dailymail

Not an improvement, imo.


----------



## Sasha2012

buzzytoes said:


> It looks horribly cold. Wtf is that stone thing by the door??



It looks like a couch or 2 seats.







via Twitter


----------



## Lounorada

Creepy... Such a cold and emotionless looking space, especially with that skeleton painting on the wall.  It looks like a waiting room for death...


----------



## lizmil

Well at least decorating etc created some jobs.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did someone lighten that pic up? LOL


----------



## littlerock

mrsinsyder said:


> Supposedly they moved into their house.
> 
> View attachment 3315468
> 
> 
> Published: 03:51 EST, 30 March 2016 | Updated: 10:45 EST, 30 March 2016
> 
> She was recently forced out of her own home to give the four-piece family their own space.
> 
> But it seems Kris Jenner can finally have her LA home to herself again, because Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have reportedly finally moved out with their two children North and Saint.
> 
> It's been almost three years since the married couple moved into Kris' home to allow renovations on their Hidden Hills home to take place, but TMZ claims they've decided it's finally time to move on.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-Bel-Air-pad-three-years.html#ixzz44P5k4erI




Looks cozy.

Nothing like cold stone and glass to give me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## Stansy

They are trying so hard.....


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like a couch or 2 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter



Front row seating for that god-awful art piece.

That said, I do like the house better now. That mediterranean mansion look is so dated.


----------



## Sasha2012

Glitterandstuds said:


> Did someone lighten that pic up? LOL



No, Kanye posted another pic during the daytime.

https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/715234848256827392


----------



## bag-mania

Is that hideous painting his work?


----------



## DiorT

Yeah, that likes like a house for two small kids to run and play in....


----------



## Aminamina

I think that hideous painting is the reference to the equal quality designs of the master of the house, IMHO


----------



## Jikena

Oh boy it looks horrible. That "room" only has a painting and a sofa, that's it, where is everything ? Where is the liiiiife ? ...  You just sit there and look at that hideous painting ?


----------



## redney

Jikena said:


> Oh boy it looks horrible. That "room" only has a painting and a sofa, that's it, where is everything ? Where is the liiiiife ? ...  You just sit there and look at that hideous painting ?



Kanye must also think he's a "genius" interior designer.


----------



## WishList986

I quite like the decor. Just because you have children doesn't mean your home has to be cluttered with rainbows and toys and plushy beanbags. I just hope the two have an awesome play room!


----------



## buzzytoes

Sasha2012 said:


> No, Kanye posted another pic during the daytime.
> 
> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/715234848256827392


Thanks for the updated pic. I thought it was supposed to be a piece of art of something. Still pretty random, but not as cold as a big hunk of rock.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim and the Blurred Lines video girl posted another (censored) topless bathroom selfie for the 'gram *yawwwwnnn*


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Kim and the Blurred Lines video girl posted another (censored) topless bathroom selfie for the 'gram *yawwwwnnn*


 YSL, you better be sitting down when you see the pics I just posted in the Rihanna thread.... :ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Kim and the Blurred Lines video girl posted another (censored) topless bathroom selfie for the 'gram *yawwwwnnn*



She has nothing else to offer so wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has done it again.

Weeks after sharing a completely naked selfie and causing a global stir with her raunchy shot, the reality TV star has posted another topless shot.

And this time she has been joined by stunning model and actress Emily Ratajkowski, the two of them wearing nothing but trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ality-against-body-shamers.html#ixzz44QaWnjh0


----------



## berrydiva

So sexuality means taking a topless pic in a public bathroom? These people need to learn the English language, I'm fairly certain that is not the definition of sexuality.


----------



## YSoLovely

Funnily enough, the people are so over Kim being naked, that she didn't even trend on twitter. Now anyone else probably dgaf, but for Kim, that's gotta sting.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> So sexuality means taking a topless pic in a public bathroom? These people need to learn the English language, I'm fairly certain that is not the definition of sexuality.


 

Girl, this. 
I mean, *insert the most sarcastic tone possible* nothing says 'I'm so sexy / I love my body / I'm so in touch with my sexuality', like forgetting common personal hygiene and stripping half naked in a public toilet to take pictures of your naked body in the mirror and then sharing that picture for everyone on social media to see.. Wuhoo, way to 'be sexual'... 
In my world, where my common sense is very much intact, that is demeaning, attention-seeking, tacky and plain gross. 
Just goes to show how dumb Kim and her associates are.

Oh, and if they are so proud of their bodies why post photoshopped picture and/or add a black bar covering their nipples and basically their entire boobs. Kim shows more of her boobs on one of her pap walks.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Girl, this.
> I mean, *insert the most sarcastic tone possible* nothing says 'I'm so sexy / I love my body / I'm so in touch with my sexuality', like forgetting common personal hygiene and stripping half naked in a public toilet to take pictures of your naked body in the mirror and then sharing that picture for everyone on social media to see.. Wuhoo, way to 'be sexual'...
> In my world, where my common sense is very much intact, that is demeaning, attention-seeking, tacky and plain gross.
> Just goes to show how dumb Kim and her associates are.
> 
> Oh, and if they are so proud of their bodies why post photoshopped picture and/or add a black bar covering their nipples and basically their entire boobs. Kim shows more of her boobs on one of her pap walks.







Exactly.  If they are so proud of their bodies then why the constant visits to Epione?  Extensive use of plastic surgery and photoshop are completely antithetical to their assertion of being proud of their bodies.  

However, we are dealing with the Ks so logic and common decency are never to be expected.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has done it again.
> 
> Weeks after sharing a completely naked selfie and causing a global stir with her raunchy shot, the reality TV star has posted another topless shot.
> 
> And this time she has been joined by stunning model and actress Emily Ratajkowski, the two of them wearing nothing but trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ality-against-body-shamers.html#ixzz44QaWnjh0



I find it very telling how Emrata posts a caption about empowerment and kim posts something vapid about not having any clothes. She really is shallow as all hell. I also find it strange that emrata is trying to make kim into some feminist savior. Spare us all.


----------



## White Orchid

That Emily chick trying so, so hard to stay relevant.  Poor boo.


----------



## coconutsboston

WishList986 said:


> I quite like the decor. Just because you have children doesn't mean your home has to be cluttered with rainbows and toys and plushy beanbags. I just hope the two have an awesome play room!


I completely agree!


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> That Emily chick trying so, so hard to stay relevant.  Poor boo.


I had to go back and see who Emily even was!


----------



## dalinda

lets just all start walking around naked and express our "sexuality" when we want...i don't think this is the right way to get her message across. most women can express themselves perfectly about their sexuality and be dressed from head to toe at the same time..no need for nudes...i hate using this word but they truly are attention wh*res


----------



## pukasonqo

coconutsboston said:


> I had to go back and see who Emily even was!




same here
so, what is the purpose of this shot?


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> same here
> so, what is the purpose of this shot?




To let us know they are still alive....still willing to be naked at the drop of a hat.


----------



## dell

Did anyone notice it looks like the door to the bathroom is open?


----------



## Laila619

Lame AF. Both are desperate. But I will say Emily Rata is gorgeous.


----------



## lanasyogamama

What other thought, interest, idea have either of them ever expressed outside their sexuality?


----------



## VickyB

mrsinsyder said:


> Supposedly they moved into their house.
> 
> View attachment 3315468
> 
> 
> Published: 03:51 EST, 30 March 2016 | Updated: 10:45 EST, 30 March 2016
> 
> She was recently forced out of her own home to give the four-piece family their own space.
> 
> But it seems Kris Jenner can finally have her LA home to herself again, because Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have reportedly finally moved out with their two children North and Saint.
> 
> It's been almost three years since the married couple moved into Kris' home to allow renovations on their Hidden Hills home to take place, but TMZ claims they've decided it's finally time to move on.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-Bel-Air-pad-three-years.html#ixzz44P5k4erI



It looks like a hotel lobby.


----------



## Oryx816

dell said:


> Did anyone notice it looks like the door to the bathroom is open?




I noticed that too, and what is with that light fixture?  It is so ill placed that it is obvious they went out and unplugged it from somewhere and plugged it in there.  Talk about spontaneity!  :weird:


----------



## bag-mania

Why did they live with Kris for three years anyway? Even if you believe the story that their house(s) weren't ready it's not like they couldn't easily afford to rent their own place to have their privacy as newlyweds. Just one more bizarre aspect to their marriage.


----------



## Junkenpo

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like a couch or 2 seats.
> 
> 
> via Twitter





littlerock said:


> Looks cozy.
> 
> Nothing like cold stone and glass to give me the warm and fuzzies.





bag-mania said:


> Is that hideous painting his work?




It puts me in mind of the home from _Beetlejuice_ after Otho redecorates.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Girl, this.
> I mean, *insert the most sarcastic tone possible* nothing says 'I'm so sexy / I love my body / I'm so in touch with my sexuality', like forgetting common personal hygiene and stripping half naked in a public toilet to take pictures of your naked body in the mirror and then sharing that picture for everyone on social media to see.. Wuhoo, way to 'be sexual'...
> In my world, where my common sense is very much intact, that is demeaning, attention-seeking, tacky and plain gross.
> Just goes to show how dumb Kim and her associates are.
> 
> Oh, and if they are so proud of their bodies why post photoshopped picture and/or add a black bar covering their nipples and basically their entire boobs. Kim shows more of her boobs on one of her pap walks.




Kim seems far from proud of her body, before or after having children. She doesn't seem to find strength or power or confidence in just being a woman and the pure amazing that is the design of the female body....perhaps I'm strange in finding that a source of confidence....dunno. However, her confidence is delivered to her through social media likes/double taps/retweets mostly due to her showing off her body. I find her to be really sad.

What's really sad about the photoshopped pics is that I see women facetune, 'shop or whatever to their pics on IG so often. It's such a common practice to edit your pic before posting that it seems people don't stop to ask themselves if it needs to be 'shopped. I was watching a YT video last week where one of the beauty gurus was showing how she retouched her photos and there was absolutely no need for her to alter her body. I just shook my head. I feel like IG created this weird culture of body image issues that is worse than what mags have ever done. I see Kim as a byproduct perhaps even one of those responsible of that whole culture.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Why did they live with Kris for three years anyway? Even if you believe the story that their house(s) weren't ready it's not like they couldn't easily afford to rent their own place to have their privacy as newlyweds. Just one more bizarre aspect to their marriage.



Kanye has a house in LA...they could've lived there. It makes no sense why Kim stayed with Kris.


----------



## Brandless

How old is this mother of two again? All she does is walk around with her tits hanging out or take naked selfies in the bathroom.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Kanye has a house in LA...they could've lived there. It makes no sense why Kim stayed with Kris.




Did she live with Kris when she was with either of her previous husbands? I don't know if Kim has mommy attachment issues or if the prospect of living with Kanye had so much potential drama that she felt she couldn't handle it alone. LOL


----------



## AEGIS

This new age feminism is so lame.


----------



## White Orchid

IMO it's both and you know Kris ain't ever severing that umbilical chord.

Well, at least until North is old enough to pimp out to the masses.  Then she'll just severe it (with whatever teeth she has left) - metaphorically speaking of course lol.



bag-mania said:


> Did she live with Kris when she was with either of her previous husbands? I don't know if Kim has mommy attachment issues or if the prospect of living with Kanye had so much potential drama that she felt she couldn't handle it alone. LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like a couch or 2 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter





DiorT said:


> Yeah, that likes like a house for two small kids to run and play in....



I don't think it needs to be littered with kids' stuff, but if I were filling it with furniture, I'd put some bigger, squashier couches in there.

....Also, the hideousness of the painting aside, how secure is it fastened to the wall? Because that doesn't look very safe. 



lanasyogamama said:


> What other thought, interest, idea have either of them ever expressed outside their sexuality?
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/64/2f/3c/642f3c7518b9ef0265cc35920630ac24.jpg



Haha! Love that!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I find it very telling how Emrata posts a caption about empowerment and kim posts something vapid about not having any clothes. She really is shallow as all hell. I also find it strange that emrata is trying to make kim into some feminist savior. Spare us all.





berrydiva said:


> Kim seems far from proud of her body, before or after having children. She doesn't seem to find strength or power or confidence in just being a woman and the pure amazing that is the design of the female body....perhaps I'm strange in finding that a source of confidence....dunno. However, her confidence is delivered to her through social media likes/double taps/retweets mostly due to her showing off her body. I find her to be really sad.
> 
> What's really sad about the photoshopped pics is that I see women facetune, 'shop or whatever to their pics on IG so often. It's such a common practice to edit your pic before posting that it seems people don't stop to ask themselves if it needs to be 'shopped. I was watching a YT video last week where one of the beauty gurus was showing how she retouched her photos and there was absolutely no need for her to alter her body. I just shook my head. I feel like IG created this weird culture of body image issues that is worse than what mags have ever done. I see Kim as a byproduct perhaps even one of those responsible of that whole culture.




Yes. All this. Yes.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kanye West Can Have Mural Painted Over If He Pays $100,000 for Print, Says Artist 

Australian artist Scott Marsh painted the six metre tall mural on a wall in Chippendale but alleges that someone claiming to be from West&#8217;s management offered him a "pretty decent chunk of money" to paint over it.

The mural &#8211; based on a photoshopped picture of West and Kim Kardashian from the Grammy Awards &#8211; shows the US rapper passionately kissing himself.

In response to the alleged claim, Marsh has asked for a six-figure payment for a print of the image and a lifetime supply of West's Yeezy Boost trainers.

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...ys-100000-for-print-says-artist-a3214236.html


----------



## Jayne1

Now imagine the house _without_ all the flowers on the table.  What do you have?  An empty hotel lobby.


----------



## nastasja

Brandless said:


> All she does is walk around with her tits hanging out or take naked selfies in the bathroom.




Pretty much.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lounorada said:


> girl, this.
> I mean, *insert the most sarcastic tone possible* nothing says 'i'm so sexy / i love my body / i'm so in touch with my sexuality', like forgetting common personal hygiene and stripping half naked in a public toilet to take pictures of your naked body in the mirror and then sharing that picture for everyone on social media to see.. Wuhoo, way to 'be sexual'...
> In my world, where my common sense is very much intact, that is demeaning, attention-seeking, tacky and plain gross.
> Just goes to show how dumb kim and her associates are.
> 
> Oh, and if they are so proud of their bodies why post photoshopped picture and/or add a black bar covering their nipples and basically their entire boobs. Kim shows more of her boobs on one of her pap walks.





+1.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Kim seems far from proud of her body, before or after having children. She doesn't seem to find strength or power or confidence in just being a woman and the pure amazing that is the design of the female body....perhaps I'm strange in finding that a source of confidence....dunno. However, her confidence is delivered to her through social media likes/double taps/retweets mostly due to her showing off her body. I find her to be really sad.
> 
> What's really sad about the photoshopped pics is that I see women facetune, 'shop or whatever to their pics on IG so often. It's such a common practice to edit your pic before posting that it seems people don't stop to ask themselves if it needs to be 'shopped. I was watching a YT video last week where one of the beauty gurus was showing how she retouched her photos and there was absolutely no need for her to alter her body. I just shook my head. I feel like IG created this weird culture of body image issues that is worse than what mags have ever done. I see Kim as a byproduct perhaps even one of those responsible of that whole culture.




Amen!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> Now imagine the house _without_ all the flowers on the table.  What do you have?  An empty hotel lobby.




Hotel lobbies are warmer and more welcoming than this place...


----------



## dangerouscurves

That room is weird. So are you supposed to be sitting there and stare at the skeleton on the painting?


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> Hotel lobbies are warmer and more welcoming than this place...


Agreed, and I'm normally a fan of minimalism but this room is soulless - much like its owners.  And whilst the view is nice, I've seen way nicer ones via Architectural Digest, Millionaire Listings et al.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, remember we're talking Kanye West here.  Mr avant-garde.  Creative genius.  You know the drill.



dangerouscurves said:


> That room is weird. So are you supposed to be sitting there and stare at the skeleton on the painting?


----------



## White Orchid

And sorry to sound like a real bish, but those flowers look like they were salvaged from their nuptials in Italy.


----------



## lizmil

Sexuality? One of the sexiest women ever was Rita Hayworth, remember her in "Gilda?"

Didn't have to take off anything other than a necklace and a glove.


----------



## myown

mrsinsyder said:


> Supposedly they moved into their house.
> 
> View attachment 3315468
> 
> 
> Published: 03:51 EST, 30 March 2016 | Updated: 10:45 EST, 30 March 2016
> 
> She was recently forced out of her own home to give the four-piece family their own space.
> 
> But it seems Kris Jenner can finally have her LA home to herself again, because Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have reportedly finally moved out with their two children North and Saint.
> 
> It's been almost three years since the married couple moved into Kris' home to allow renovations on their Hidden Hills home to take place, but TMZ claims they've decided it's finally time to move on.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-Bel-Air-pad-three-years.html#ixzz44P5k4erI



all those poor flowers that had to die




YSoLovely said:


> Ok, let me get this straight:
> 
> They did not move into the $20 million dollar mansion that they are still renovating, but the _other _mansion they bought back when Kim was pregnant with North, but never moved into? I thought they sold that one? Guess no one was interested...
> 
> Btw, judging from Kanye's pic,* the house looks very cold and clinical.*.. not surprising considering his other homes. It's all Kanye, really. Hopefully he let Kim pick _something_...
> 
> 
> ETA:  Before & after
> 
> View attachment 3315550
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315551
> 
> dailymail
> 
> Not an improvement, imo.



agree. looks like a hotel...


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like a couch or 2 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter



stunning view.


----------



## Wildflower22

Are those concrete floors? I have concrete in my house, and they really can have a cold, sterile look without good furnishings. The house above doesn't even look contemporary-clean, it just looks sterile. I do like the outside though.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Minus that ugly painting, I like the minimalist look. That's just one angle of the place.


----------



## Lounorada

Well said Berry, I completely agree with you. 

Kim and her sisters always try to portray themselves as body confident/proud, comfortable in their skin and that they 'love their bodies', but taking into account all the plastic surgery they've had, all the photoshopping they do to their photos and their obvious shallowness, lack of self-worth and confidence, it happens to be the most unbelievable lie I have ever seen/heard. 
It is very sad and they ain't the only women out there like that. *weeps for humanity*


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> And sorry to sound like a real bish, but those flowers look like they were salvaged from their nuptials in Italy.



More left overs from the cheese wall


----------



## forever.elise

lanasyogamama said:


> What other thought, interest, idea have either of them ever expressed outside their sexuality?
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/64/2f/3c/642f3c7518b9ef0265cc35920630ac24.jpg




+1

It's funny when you see the two younger girls or even Khloe go to Skid Row and even exchange numbers with some of the poor go less girls their age, acting like they're gonna do something about it. Ugh, I hate charity for publicity. And how bout all those dogs Kim adopted during the string of the show...I saw there were nearly 10...where are they now? Well I guess dogs were ply sexy for a quick min...


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Kanye has a house in LA...they could've lived there. It makes no sense why Kim stayed with Kris.



Because she doesnt want to live with Kanye. I dont know how much longer they can keep up this sham "marriage." What kind of 35 yr old married millionaire lives with her mom for 3 yrs and not with her husband? They could have atleast tried to make their union believable.


----------



## pursegrl12

35 yr old with two small children and she's posing topless in a random public restroom. so nasty. i feel bad for her kids.


----------



## bag-mania

labelwhore04 said:


> Because she doesnt want to live with Kanye.  I dont know how much longer they can keep up this sham "marriage." What  kind of 35 yr old married millionaire lives with her mom for 3 yrs and  not with her husband? They could have atleast tried to make their union  believable.



Maybe it was his decision not to have her live with him, like he wanted  to marry her but he didn't really want her in his space. That would be a  humiliating situation for any woman to be in, but particularly for someone like Kim who is in  the  public eye and portrays her as being so sexual. The gossip media focused on the house renovations as the  reason for them not cohabitating, but even that excuse has reached the point of being impossible to believe.

The marriage has gone on long enough that I no longer consider it to be a publicity stunt. Now I think of it as two incredibly egocentric people who married because they each perceived a personal benefit in attaching themselves to the other. Two narcissists who desperately want the world to acknowledge their greatness.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Well said Berry, I completely agree with you.
> 
> Kim and her sisters always try to portray themselves as body confident/proud, comfortable in their skin and that they 'love their bodies', but taking into account all the plastic surgery they've had, all the photoshopping they do to their photos and their obvious shallowness, lack of self-worth and confidence, it happens to be the most unbelievable lie I have ever seen/heard.
> It is very sad and they ain't the only women out there like that. *weeps for humanity*



They have narcissism confused with empowerment. The topless photo with bouncy-boob-girl-from-superdouche's-video is evidence of that.

Go barefaced and photoshop-less like Cameron Diaz's recent pic and it might give you the slightest bit of credibility.

#liberated and #empowerment do not equate to slice and dice, suck and mould then Photoshop to the power of 10 these women indulge in.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

freespirit71 said:


> they have narcissism confused with empowerment. The topless photo with bouncy-boob-girl-from-superdouche's-video is evidence of that.
> 
> Go barefaced and photoshop-less like cameron diaz's recent pic and it might give you the slightest bit of credibility.
> 
> #liberated and #empowerment do not equate to slice and dice, suck and mould then photoshop to the power of 10 these women indulge in.



yes! +10000000


----------



## lanasyogamama

dangerouscurves said:


> That room is weird. So are you supposed to be sitting there and stare at the skeleton on the painting?



Yes.  You sit there and worry about the two kids bashing their skulls on the concrete floors, tables, and bench.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They have narcissism confused with empowerment. The topless photo with bouncy-boob-girl-from-superdouche's-video is evidence of that.
> 
> Go barefaced and photoshop-less like Cameron Diaz's recent pic and it might give you the slightest bit of credibility.
> 
> #liberated and #empowerment do not equate to slice and dice, suck and mould then Photoshop to the power of 10 these women indulge in.



Exactly. Well said!


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> Because she doesnt want to live with Kanye. I dont know how much longer they can keep up this sham "marriage." What kind of 35 yr old married millionaire lives with her mom for 3 yrs and not with her husband? They could have atleast tried to make their union believable.



I am not watching KUWTK, did they ever mentioned Kim lived with Kris?


----------



## myown

bag-mania said:


> Maybe it was his decision not to have her live with him, like he wanted  to marry her but he didn't really want her in his space.



I know some people that are married but don´t live with her spouses. even if they life in the same area.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So Scooter Brain is now managing Kanye  Might explain why the entire crew has been swinging from Justin's sack as of late. Ye and Scooter seem like such an odd pairing...



myown said:


> I know some people that are married but don´t live with her spouses. even if they life in the same area.



That's so strange to me. I'm all for some space and having a life outide of your spouse but married and still living separately? Why even get married? To each his own, I guess.


----------



## bag-mania

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So Scooter Braun is now managing Kanye  Might explain why *the entire crew has been swinging from Justin's sack* as of late. Ye and Scooter seem like such an odd pairing...



Now I have this bizarre image in my head and it is hilarious.


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah lol.  They must be seething now, after seeing that wedding of the billionaire Kazakh guy's Son in Moscow.  Did you see their flower wall???



Lounorada said:


> More left overs from the cheese wall


----------



## White Orchid

Really?  Why?



myown said:


> I know some people that are married but don´t live with her spouses. even if they life in the same area.


----------



## knasarae

White Orchid said:


> Really?  Why?



I know someone who has been married 8 years, but he and his wife live separately.  For several reasons.  The two main ones were....

- His home (one that he built and loved) was out in the "country" and she needed to live in the city with better internet access for her job
- Their kids didn't get along. One went to a private school, and the other public.  They preferred to keep each at their respective schools.

He says he has three more years left, then he will retire.  By that time both of their kids will be in college.  They will move to Florida and live together.


----------



## White Orchid

Interesting. The only case I personally know of was a friend in Dubai whose Father has 2 wives.  It was interesting to see how it worked from an outsider's perspective.

Thanks for that 



knasarae said:


> I know someone who has been married 8 years, but he and his wife live separately.  For several reasons.  The two main ones were....
> 
> - His home (one that he built and loved) was out in the "country" and she needed to live in the city with better internet access for her job
> - Their kids didn't get along. One went to a private school, and the other public.  They preferred to keep each at their respective schools.
> 
> He says he has three more years left, then he will retire.  By that time both of their kids will be in college.  They will move to Florida and live together.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Lol, remember we're talking Kanye West here.  Mr avant-garde.  Creative genius.  You know the drill.




True that!


----------



## dangerouscurves

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes.  You sit there and worry about the two kids bashing their skulls on the concrete floors, tables, and bench.




[emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Yeah lol.  They must be seething now, after seeing that wedding of the billionaire Kazakh guy's Son in Moscow.  Did you see their flower wall???


*Runs off to Google*

Wow! Those flowers were beautiful and they didn't look like mouldy cheese because they actually injected some colour with greens and pinks. 
Take note Kanye; colour is not evil.


----------



## White Orchid

Y'see, here we're talkin' real wealth.  Oil wealth, lol.  Not people who had to spruik sanitary products or "design" (lol, sorry) shredded clothing.




Lounorada said:


> *Runs off to Google*
> 
> Wow! Those flowers were beautiful and they didn't look like mouldy cheese because they actually injected some colour with greens and pinks.
> Take note Kanye; colour is not evil.


----------



## Deco

dalinda said:


> *lets just all start walking around naked and express our "sexuality" when we want.*..i don't think this is the right way to get her message across. most women can express themselves perfectly about their sexuality and be dressed from head to toe at the same time..no need for nudes...i hate using this word but they truly are attention wh*res


 The truth is, that although this disingenuous moron claims flaunting naked body parts is how women can empower themselves, she would be devastated if women took her advice.  The only [and ever dwindling] value there is in Kim posting naked selfies is that everyone else isn't doing it.   That's the only way she stands out from the crowd.  If walking around naked became the norm for all women, she'd have to quickly find new trashy depths to plumb for attention.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Really?  Why?


 I don't live with my boyfriend, even though I have a baby with him.  I'm more likely to marry him than live with him, and if I were to marry him, I still won't live with him.  He has two kids on weekends and I have zero interest in living with them, especially now that I have my own newborn.


----------



## berrydiva

Living with a man is an overrated experience....everyday I try to understand how I agreed to this situation


----------



## redney

Ye didnt' want to live with Kim presumably for other reasons...


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Living with a man is an overrated experience....everyday I try to understand how I agreed to this situation



So true. There wouldn't be nearly as many divorces if married couples lived apart.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Living with a man is an overrated experience....everyday I try to understand how I agreed to this situation


 Even more overrated is sharing a bed/bedroom with them.  I will not share a bedroom with anyone.  Except my baby, of course.  She rules my world.  But boyfriend is dispatched to his own bedroom every night.  Men snore, and sleep like a horse in full gallop.  Don't need that while I'm trying to sleep.


Don't get me started on sharing a bathroom.


----------



## Wildflower22

Decophile said:


> Even more overrated is sharing a bed/bedroom with them.  I will not share a bedroom with anyone.  Except my baby, of course.  She rules my world.  But boyfriend is dispatched to his own bedroom every night.  Men snore, and sleep like a horse in full gallop.  Don't need that while I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on sharing a bathroom.




Yes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> *Even more overrated is sharing a bed/bedroom with them.  I will not share a bedroom with anyone.  Except my baby, of course.  She rules my world.  But boyfriend is dispatched to his own bedroom every night.  Men snore, and sleep like a horse in full gallop.  Don't need that while I'm trying to sleep.*
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on sharing a bathroom.



I try to convince my husband of that, but he won't leave.


----------



## qudz104

White Orchid said:


> Yeah lol.  They must be seething now, after seeing that wedding of the billionaire Kazakh guy's Son in Moscow.  Did you see their flower wall???




I just saw this on Facebook in the morning! What an insanely beautiful and expensive wedding!


----------



## Oryx816

I don't live with my husband, I don't even live in the same country!  This is more common than not among expats.  When you live abroad and want your child educated in an international, private school taught in English, or French, the choice ones may not be located near where your husband is working.  In order to meet the needs of our children's educations, we have no alternative.  At the moment, only one (out of fourteen) of my daughter's classmates has both parents living locally, together, but that is because they grew up here and have a business here.  

With that said, I'm not going to lie, I love it, and every single expat woman in this situation, in every country I have lived in has preferred this to living full time with their husband.  Next week my daughter's school will be closed for spring break, and everyone is going to see their fathers/husbands, so the school is abuzz, but upon our return, every woman is sighing relief at "getting back to normal".  We develop routines that are children centered and we have the time to focus on ourselves as individuals, not as half of a couple.  It is great for kids because they get our full attention, and it isn't strange to them when it is the norm.  My husband calls me each and every day when I drive to pick up my daughter, and he is on the phone when she gets in the car so he can catch up on how her day went.  

The poster who said she likes to sleep alone--most women find that having a king sized bed all to yourself (occasionally a child might worm their way in), is most relaxing.  Basically, living like this is having all the joys of marriage and family life, but with the pleasant lightness of dating.  Women are always happy to see their husbands, and we are not their babysitters and maids, because by living alone, they learn to take care of themselves, so their expectations of traditional roles are lessened.  

Sorry for the long post.....this still doesn't explain why a grown woman who can afford to live with her husband, or apart, chooses to live with her mother. 
But, then again, people probably think that living in a different country from your husband is weird too....


----------



## Wildflower22

Oryx816 said:


> I don't live with my husband, I don't even live in the same country!  This is more common than not among expats.  When you live abroad and want your child educated in an international, private school taught in English, or French, the choice ones may not be located near where your husband is working.  In order to meet the needs of our children's educations, we have no alternative.  At the moment, only one (out of fourteen) of my daughter's classmates has both parents living locally, together, but that is because they grew up here and have a business here.
> 
> With that said, I'm not going to lie, I love it, and every single expat woman in this situation, in every country I have lived in has preferred this to living full time with their husband.  Next week my daughter's school will be closed for spring break, and everyone is going to see their fathers/husbands, so the school is abuzz, but upon our return, every woman is sighing relief at "getting back to normal".  We develop routines that are children centered and we have the time to focus on ourselves as individuals, not as half of a couple.  It is great for kids because they get our full attention, and it isn't strange to them when it is the norm.  My husband calls me each and every day when I drive to pick up my daughter, and he is on the phone when she gets in the car so he can catch up on how her day went.
> 
> The poster who said she likes to sleep alone--most women find that having a king sized bed all to yourself (occasionally a child might worm their way in), is most relaxing.  Basically, living like this is having all the joys of marriage and family life, but with the pleasant lightness of dating.  Women are always happy to see their husbands, and we are not their babysitters and maids, because by living alone, they learn to take care of themselves, so their expectations of traditional roles are lessened.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.....this still doesn't explain why a grown woman who can afford to live with her husband, or apart, chooses to live with her mother.
> But, then again, people probably think that living in a different country from your husband is weird too....




It doesn't surprise me at all that women love it. My husband, on the other hand, would have a complete and utter melt down if we lived apart. He can't even stand sleeping in different rooms (which happens sometimes if he snores). He gets all bent out of shape [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Decophile said:


> Even more overrated is sharing a bed/bedroom with them.  I will not share a bedroom with anyone.  Except my baby, of course.  She rules my world.  But boyfriend is dispatched to his own bedroom every night.  Men snore, and sleep like a horse in full gallop.  Don't need that while I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> Don't get me started on sharing a bathroom.





berrydiva said:


> Living with a man is an overrated experience....everyday I try to understand how I agreed to this situation


 Amen! It ain't easy


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> Even more overrated is sharing a bed/bedroom with them.  I will not share a bedroom with anyone.  Except my baby, of course.  She rules my world.  But boyfriend is dispatched to his own bedroom every night.  Men snore, and sleep like a horse in full gallop.  Don't need that while I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on sharing a bathroom.




Ah, the joys of having your own bathroom!  Not to mention all the closet space to yourself.....  The pluses keep adding up!


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> Even more overrated is sharing a bed/bedroom with them.  I will not share a bedroom with anyone.  Except my baby, of course.  She rules my world.  But boyfriend is dispatched to his own bedroom every night.  Men snore, and sleep like a horse in full gallop.  Don't need that while I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on sharing a bathroom.



Yes


----------



## White Orchid

Replace baby with cat and we'd be on the same wave length :greengrin:



Decophile said:


> Even more overrated is sharing a bed/bedroom with them.  I will not share a bedroom with anyone.  Except my baby, of course.  She rules my world.  But boyfriend is dispatched to his own bedroom every night.  Men snore, and sleep like a horse in full gallop.  Don't need that while I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on sharing a bathroom.


----------



## White Orchid

Don't apologise - I live for posts of this length and breadth!  Fascinating stuff.

I need to ask more questions to elicit such replies.  *pats my own back*



Oryx816 said:


> I don't live with my husband, I don't even live in the same country!  This is more common than not among expats.  When you live abroad and want your child educated in an international, private school taught in English, or French, the choice ones may not be located near where your husband is working.  In order to meet the needs of our children's educations, we have no alternative.  At the moment, only one (out of fourteen) of my daughter's classmates has both parents living locally, together, but that is because they grew up here and have a business here.
> 
> With that said, I'm not going to lie, I love it, and every single expat woman in this situation, in every country I have lived in has preferred this to living full time with their husband.  Next week my daughter's school will be closed for spring break, and everyone is going to see their fathers/husbands, so the school is abuzz, but upon our return, every woman is sighing relief at "getting back to normal".  We develop routines that are children centered and we have the time to focus on ourselves as individuals, not as half of a couple.  It is great for kids because they get our full attention, and it isn't strange to them when it is the norm.  My husband calls me each and every day when I drive to pick up my daughter, and he is on the phone when she gets in the car so he can catch up on how her day went.
> 
> The poster who said she likes to sleep alone--most women find that having a king sized bed all to yourself (occasionally a child might worm their way in), is most relaxing.  Basically, living like this is having all the joys of marriage and family life, but with the pleasant lightness of dating.  Women are always happy to see their husbands, and we are not their babysitters and maids, because by living alone, they learn to take care of themselves, so their expectations of traditional roles are lessened.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.....this still doesn't explain why a grown woman who can afford to live with her husband, or apart, chooses to live with her mother.
> But, then again, people probably think that living in a different country from your husband is weird too....


----------



## legaldiva

That painting looks like a Basquiat, who must be rolling over in his grave right about now


----------



## AlbertsLove

Wildflower22 said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all that women love it. My husband, on the other hand, would have a complete and utter melt down if we lived apart. He can't even stand sleeping in different rooms (which happens sometimes if he snores). He gets all bent out of shape [emoji23]



I think it's awesome to be able to do that. I can't imagine that for me. I love being alone, but I also love his company. Good job on putting your child first


----------



## Sasha2012

They caused a fan frenzy as they stepped out for dinner in West Hollywood on Wednesday night.

And Kim Kardashian was sure to let fans enjoy every single moment of her girls night out with rapper Lil Kim as she shared a host of video clips on Snapchat.

In the clips, reality star Kim could be seen in the drivers seat as explaining, Were about to carpool karaoke with the Kims, before Lil Kim rapped a line that left Kim giggling.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rap-songs-girls-night-out.html#ixzz44YFvOXiz


----------



## caitlin1214

lizmil said:


> Sexuality? One of the sexiest women ever was Rita Hayworth, remember her in "Gilda?"
> 
> Didn't have to take off anything other than a necklace and a glove.



I used to take a burlesque dance class, and that's what the teacher told us: we could do a dance where all we took off was a glove, and it was the way we took off the glove that was sexy. 

Yes, burlesque dancers often take off more than that (Dita Von Teese strips down to pasties and a thong) but it's not, "Here I am, I'm naked!" It's like the audience has to work for it if they want to see it. 



White Orchid said:


> And sorry to sound like a real bish, but those flowers look like they were salvaged from their nuptials in Italy.





Lounorada said:


> More left overs from the cheese wall



[SARCASM]You sure Kanye didn't give her a bajillion roses for Easter?[/SARCASM]

Oh wait, that's can't be the case, because if that were true, she'd be bragging about it all over Twitter/Instagram. 



White Orchid said:


> Yeah lol.  They must be seething now, after seeing that wedding of the billionaire Kazakh guy's Son in Moscow.  Did you see their flower wall???





Lounorada said:


> *Runs off to Google*
> 
> Wow! Those flowers were beautiful and they didn't look like mouldy cheese because they actually injected some colour with greens and pinks.
> Take note Kanye; colour is not evil.



That wall was beautiful!


----------



## caitlin1214

I remember after watching The Great Gatsby when it came out in the theatre talking to my dad about how Jay Gatsby was never respected because he was considered New Money. And I never understood that because you would think that people would respect the New Money's hustle of earning that money, as opposed to inheriting it. 


I brought up the conversation again, recently, taking care to add that there was a right way and a wrong way to be New Money. Case in point: The Kardashians.


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That's so strange to me. I'm all for some space and having a life outide of your spouse but married and still living separately? Why even get married? To each his own, I guess.







White Orchid said:


> Really?  Why?



well the one said she doesnt want to live with a man ever again (she was married before) and the other said she would need her private space. those are the ones that lives in the same area as they husbands.
and the other one lives 200km far from her husband. she never really told me why, she just said she regrets now, that she never moved in with him, but now they both would have great jobs and none of them want to give that up. it´s even not that they see each other each weekend, like he or she would only live there for work and went "home" at the weekends, they have different resistants in their passports.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> They caused a fan frenzy as they stepped out for dinner in West Hollywood on Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was sure to let fans enjoy every single moment of her girls night out with rapper Lil Kim as she shared a host of video clips on Snapchat.
> 
> 
> 
> In the clips, reality star Kim could be seen in the drivers seat as explaining, Were about to carpool karaoke with the Kims, before Lil Kim rapped a line that left Kim giggling.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rap-songs-girls-night-out.html#ixzz44YFvOXiz




It's nothing more than plastic junkies gathering. Look at all those faces. If I were there, I'd probably stare at them all the time fascinated (not in a good way).


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Living with a man is an overrated experience....everyday I try to understand how I agreed to this situation




well it´s nice to have someone that makes you tea at night and cares for you when it´s that time of the month or when i have a migraine


----------



## myown

Oryx816 said:


> I don't live with my husband, I don't even live in the same country!  This is more common than not among expats.  When you live abroad and want your child educated in an international, private school taught in English, or French, the choice ones may not be located near where your husband is working.  In order to meet the needs of our children's educations, we have no alternative.  At the moment, only one (out of fourteen) of my daughter's classmates has both parents living locally, together, but that is because they grew up here and have a business here.
> 
> With that said, I'm not going to lie, I love it, and every single expat woman in this situation, in every country I have lived in has preferred this to living full time with their husband.  Next week my daughter's school will be closed for spring break, and everyone is going to see their fathers/husbands, so the school is abuzz, but upon our return, every woman is sighing relief at "getting back to normal".  We develop routines that are children centered and we have the time to focus on ourselves as individuals, not as half of a couple.  It is great for kids because they get our full attention, and it isn't strange to them when it is the norm.  My husband calls me each and every day when I drive to pick up my daughter, and he is on the phone when she gets in the car so he can catch up on how her day went.
> 
> The poster who said she likes to sleep alone--most women find that having a king sized bed all to yourself (occasionally a child might worm their way in), is most relaxing.  Basically, living like this is having all the joys of marriage and family life, but with the pleasant lightness of dating.  Women are always happy to see their husbands, and we are not their babysitters and maids, because by living alone, they learn to take care of themselves, so their expectations of traditional roles are lessened.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.....*this still doesn't explain why a grown woman who can afford to live with her husband, or apart, chooses to live with her mother. *
> But, then again, people probably think that living in a different country from your husband is weird too....




wow boy, that would be my nightmare!

well that´s like the only reason I would ever live separated to my husband, because I truly want to move aboard one day, and even tho he said, he would want too, i don´t believe that. once we are rich enough


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> They caused a fan frenzy as they stepped out for dinner in West Hollywood on Wednesday night.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was sure to let fans enjoy every single moment of her girls&#8217; night out with rapper Lil&#8217; Kim as she shared a host of video clips on Snapchat.
> 
> In the clips, reality star Kim could be seen in the driver&#8217;s seat as explaining, &#8216;We&#8217;re about to carpool karaoke with the Kims&#8217;, before Lil&#8217; Kim rapped a line that left Kim giggling.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rap-songs-girls-night-out.html#ixzz44YFvOXiz



Wow I don't know who that "Lil Kim" is but her face is scarily fake... At least, next to her, Kim looks normal.


----------



## aleksandras

I keep thinking this latest outfit would actually look nice on someone like Rosie Huntington-Whiteley or Diane Kruger, but on Kim it's just very unflattering.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That's so strange to me. I'm all for some space and having a life outide of your spouse but married and still living separately? Why even get married? To each his own, I guess.



This right here. What's the point of marrying and living separately? Isn't the point of marrying to share your lives together? You'd want to be around that person you love as much as you can. But to each their own, people are all different and it takes all kinds to make this world.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> well it´s nice to have someone that makes you tea at night and cares for you when it´s that time of the month or when i have a migraine



Yes, exactly


----------



## Irishgal

Sasha2012 said:


> They caused a fan frenzy as they stepped out for dinner in West Hollywood on Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was sure to let fans enjoy every single moment of her girls night out with rapper Lil Kim as she shared a host of video clips on Snapchat.
> 
> 
> 
> In the clips, reality star Kim could be seen in the drivers seat as explaining, Were about to carpool karaoke with the Kims, before Lil Kim rapped a line that left Kim giggling.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rap-songs-girls-night-out.html#ixzz44YFvOXiz




They all look like possums.


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> I don't live with my husband, I don't even live in the same country!  This is more common than not among expats.  When you live abroad and want your child educated in an international, private school taught in English, or French, the choice ones may not be located near where your husband is working.  In order to meet the needs of our children's educations, we have no alternative.  At the moment, only one (out of fourteen) of my daughter's classmates has both parents living locally, together, but that is because they grew up here and have a business here.
> 
> With that said, I'm not going to lie, I love it, and every single expat woman in this situation, in every country I have lived in has preferred this to living full time with their husband.  Next week my daughter's school will be closed for spring break, and everyone is going to see their fathers/husbands, so the school is abuzz, but upon our return, every woman is sighing relief at "getting back to normal".  We develop routines that are children centered and we have the time to focus on ourselves as individuals, not as half of a couple.  It is great for kids because they get our full attention, and it isn't strange to them when it is the norm.  My husband calls me each and every day when I drive to pick up my daughter, and he is on the phone when she gets in the car so he can catch up on how her day went.
> 
> The poster who said she likes to sleep alone--most women find that having a king sized bed all to yourself (occasionally a child might worm their way in), is most relaxing.  Basically, living like this is having all the joys of marriage and family life, but with the pleasant lightness of dating.  Women are always happy to see their husbands, and we are not their babysitters and maids, because by living alone, they learn to take care of themselves, so their expectations of traditional roles are lessened.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.....this still doesn't explain why a grown woman who can afford to live with her husband, or apart, chooses to live with her mother.
> But, then again, people probably think that living in a different country from your husband is weird too....


May I ask what country you are in?


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> May I ask what country you are in?




Currently, we (my daughter and I) are in Thailand.  My husband is in Cambodia.  

Many women here have spouses who work for multinationals, the UN, Red Cross, MSF, large hotel chains, NGOs and smaller private enterprises in the neighboring less developed countries like Laos, Myanmar, Cambodia, and Vietnam where the education and infrastructure just isn't as developed and we can provide better education for our children by living here.  This is the sacrifice made for our children as well as the development of other societies.  It isn't for everyone--you either love it or hate it.


----------



## DiorT

irishgal said:


> they all look like possums.



omg...lol :d


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Currently, we (my daughter and I) are in Thailand.  My husband is in Cambodia.
> 
> Many women here have spouses who work for multinationals, the UN, Red Cross, MSF, large hotel chains, NGOs and smaller private enterprises in the neighboring less developed countries like Laos, Myanmar, Cambodia, and Vietnam where the education and infrastructure just isn't as developed and we can provide better education for our children by living here.  This is the sacrifice made for our children as well as the development of other societies.  It isn't for everyone--you either love it or hate it.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## berrydiva

Both Kimberlys look ridiculous.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Both Kimberlys look ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Both Kimberlys look ridiculous.


  Pretty much.


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> I remember after watching The Great Gatsby when it came out in the theatre talking to my dad about how Jay Gatsby was never respected because he was considered New Money. And I never understood that because you would think that people would respect the New Money's hustle of earning that money, as opposed to inheriting it.
> 
> 
> I brought up the conversation again, recently, taking care to add that there was a right way and a wrong way to be New Money. Case in point: The Kardashians.


Very good point!


----------



## coconutsboston

aleksandras said:


> I keep thinking this latest outfit would actually look nice on someone like Rosie Huntington-Whiteley or Diane Kruger, but on Kim it's just very unflattering.


You got that right!


----------



## lovemysavior

myown said:


> well it´s nice to have someone that makes you tea at night and cares for you when it´s that time of the month or when i have a migraine


Yes I agree with this. We've been married over 20 years and like some have said our own space would be great sometime, but I think having him around more outweighs my preference of him being gone. Now my hubby's job sometimes requires him to work Ling extended hours and there's times I don't see him till the next day. I think we both appreciate our time together because that little space is good for us. I don't think we would get along if he worked from home or was at home 24/7 because I'm a SAHM and need my "me" time too...lol.  In Kim and Kanye's case if they're both so "busy" with work schedules then living together should have been golden with minimal time together. .. .lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Crystalina

Why in the hell does Kim K insist on always wear a coat that's falling off?

It looks stupid!


----------



## bag-mania

^Because she has to show her body in some way so she always poses with her coat half on/half off. God forbid we miss seeing her squeezed into skintight beige (or skintight black) clothes.


----------



## Michele26

Decophile said:


> Even more overrated is sharing a bed/bedroom with them.  I will not share a bedroom with anyone.  Except my baby, of course.  She rules my world.  But boyfriend is dispatched to his own bedroom every night.  Men snore, and sleep like a horse in full gallop.  Don't need that while I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> 
> *Don't get me started on sharing a bathroom.*


*
*

I'm right there with you on sharing a bathroom. My DH and I have never shared a bathroom and we never will.


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> Replace baby with cat and we'd be on the same wave length :greengrin:



Another cat person here.


----------



## 4Elegance

Oryx816 said:


> Currently, we (my daughter and I) are in Thailand.  My husband is in Cambodia.
> 
> Many women here have spouses who work for multinationals, the UN, Red Cross, MSF, large hotel chains, NGOs and smaller private enterprises in the neighboring less developed countries like Laos, Myanmar, Cambodia, and Vietnam where the education and infrastructure just isn't as developed and we can provide better education for our children by living here.  This is the sacrifice made for our children as well as the development of other societies.  It isn't for everyone--you either love it or hate it.




I agree it isn't for everyone.  My best friends husband was an expat working in Nigeria but their three boys and daughter here were miserable when he was gone so she up and left to meet him.  They were there for five years but she's happy to be back.

My parents can not share a bathroom.  They have been married 48 years and say they realized this their first year of marriage.  When they built their current house my dad had a custom bathroom put in where it is typically a half bath.  A few years ago they added on and built a guest house.  Now when they are frustrated with each other one of them will move in for a few days and then when they are ready go back into the main house.  It works for them.  Will be 49 years this year [emoji4]


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Living with a man is an overrated experience....everyday I try to understand how I agreed to this situation



i never understand why elderly women remarry after losing a spouse.


----------



## Crystalina

guccimamma said:


> i never understand why elderly women remarry after losing a spouse.




I totally agree! 

Marriage tends to benefit men more than women, IMHO.


----------



## Wildflower22

guccimamma said:


> i never understand why elderly women remarry after losing a spouse.




Companionship. Love. Routine. You name it. My husband is significantly older than me, and we've already discussed when he passes, I'll probably be in my 60s and will probably remarry if I find the right man.


----------



## BPC

My grandmother, never remarried after my grandfather passed. 

When I asked her why she said  my mom was still young and she felt no one would make a good enough step father. 
Then when when my mom got married and had a family of her own, my grandmother said she had enough people to look after- she didn't need to do anyone else's laundry..lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Michele26 said:


> Another cat person here.


----------



## Sasha2012

The roller rink, bright lights and pop music - it was all just too much for little North West apparently.

Kim Kardashian couldn't wait to let loose at the Moonlight Rollerway in Glendale, California, but her two-year-old daughter looked like she just wanted to nap.

The tiny tot was asleep against Kim's shoulder as the 35-year-old reality star joined her family at the popular party spot for a day of fun while filming their E! show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...family-day-fun-tot-napping.html#ixzz44dH7bVOX


----------



## White Orchid

And she likes to create the illusion of having a decent body, but if she were to take off the coats, we'd see the back of her and that's a major no no.  For her and the viewing public's collective retina.

So yeah she's forever doing the coat slipping off thing, but is clever enough *not* to let it fall off completely.



bag-mania said:


> ^Because she has to show her body in some way so she always poses with her coat half on/half off. God forbid we miss seeing her squeezed into skintight beige (or skintight black) clothes.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> i never understand why elderly women remarry after losing a spouse.



Companionship.


----------



## AEGIS

I love living with my husband. He's going away for business next week and I'm like "who will make my breakfast smoothies?"


----------



## pixiejenna

Crystalina said:


> Why in the hell does Kim K insist on always wear a coat that's falling off?
> 
> It looks stupid!


Because she needs something to cover her rear. If the paps that aren't on her payroll got the golden shot it would be plastered all over the place, and that's something that she'd like to avoid. Quite frankly I'll happily take her with a stupid looking coat over her shoulders if it spares me from being traumatized by her hideous diaper booty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lounorada

Michele26 said:


> Another cat person here.





White Orchid said:


>


Me too!


----------



## Docjeun

AEGIS said:


> I love living with my husband. He's going away for business next week and I'm like "who will make my breakfast smoothies?"



Ha ha, I can totally relate and wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## White Orchid

(and they don't fart while you're all comfy and snuggled up together!)



Lounorada said:


> Me too!


----------



## Wildflower22

White Orchid said:


> (and they don't fart while you're all comfy and snuggled up together!)




My husband did that once to me [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Maybe I should show him this post as a gentle reminder to never do that again!


----------



## White Orchid

Or just trade him in for a kitty.  I promise, they're less grating on your nerves too :ninja:



Wildflower22 said:


> My husband did that once to me [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Maybe I should show him this post as a gentle reminder to never do that again!


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> (and they don't fart while you're all comfy and snuggled up together!)




Ha! I wish! My cats fart a lot and also right in my face!


----------



## terebina786

AEGIS said:


> I love living with my husband. He's going away for business next week and I'm like "who will make my breakfast smoothies?"




LOL! My SO is also the chef but he also leaves a big mess everywhere.


----------



## pinkfeet

dangerouscurves said:


> Ha! I wish! My cats fart a lot and also right in my face!




Lol. I think they do it on purpose. My little runt cat loves to walk over my boobs, stop, fart and moves on.  Always when she's right in my face. 

All the time.  Lol. Luckily I love her.


----------



## lallybelle

BPC said:


> My grandmother, never remarried after my grandfather passed.
> 
> When I asked her why she said  my mom was still young and she felt no one would make a good enough step father.
> Then when when my mom got married and had a family of her own, my grandmother said she had enough people to look after- she didn't need to do anyone else's laundry..lol.


 
Sounds just like my Grandmother.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinkfeet said:


> Lol. I think they do it on purpose. My little runt cat loves to walk over my boobs, stop, fart and moves on.  Always when she's right in my face.
> 
> All the time.  Lol. Luckily I love her.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Well that's just bloody rude lol.



dangerouscurves said:


> Ha! I wish! My cats fart a lot and also right in my face!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Kardashians enjoyed a cultural family day out on Saturday as they mingled with other visitors at the Los Angeles County Museum Of Art.

And it was Kanye West who took charge of the little ones as his daughter North enjoyed the attractions with cousin Penelope Disick.

The rapper was photographed carrying his little girl in one arm as her mom Kim, 35,  followed behind.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-day-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz44jIIgZdf


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't understand the cut holes in the jeans?! It looks like something a 10 year old would do to put tears in their clothes. Like they just took scissors and cut.


----------



## Crystalina

Once again, a stupid coat draped over the shoulders.

WE ARE BORED OF THIS LOOK!!!


----------



## bag-mania

The two little girls are cute. That is all.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol @ Kim's fly.  One sneeze and those jeans are gonna be bursting at the seams :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

And how hot does Kanye look in those pants!  Lol, said no one ever.


----------



## lovely

How can she sit in those jeans?


----------



## dell

Well.... The camel toe gives extra room when you sit [emoji15]


----------



## poopsie

bag-mania said:


> The two little girls are cute. That is all.






Yup


----------



## bisousx

How cute is North when she smiles? She's looking more like her dad. 


And... The two kids holding hands melts my heart.


----------



## shiny_things

Guys! Guys! Remember when she used to dress cute back when she was with Reggie and Hump?

Memories.


----------



## Oryx816

shiny_things said:


> Guys! Guys! Remember when she used to dress cute back when she was with Reggie and Hump?
> 
> Memories.




Ah yes, when she dressed for her body and had a semblance of a personality.  It was all downhill after the hump.  Remember how she at least knew enough to stay in her lane?  Now we have a smug, arrogant mess....as she ages it will only get worse!


----------



## YSoLovely

lovely said:


> How can she sit in those jeans?



With half her a** hanging out. Duh.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> how cute is north when she smiles? She's looking more like her dad.
> 
> 
> And... The two kids holding hands melts my heart.



+1


----------



## gillianna

With Kanye being such a great designer how come he is dressing like a clown?  He should be wearing his beautiful designs and having the pap opportunity of exposure for them.  He looks like someone on the way to the grocery store who is wearing the clothes he slept in.

Kim seems to have a very limited wadrobe.  Especially jeans.  Maybe getting them tailored to fit her huge butt takes so long she just keeps wearing the same one over and over.  She should carry her painted Birkin  from Kanye to coordinate with her lovely many faces of Kim jacket.  Never saw that purse again.  She needs to share such art with the world.


----------



## Jikena

gillianna said:


> With Kanye being such a great designer how come he is dressing like a clown?  He should be wearing his beautiful designs and having the pap opportunity of exposure for them.  *He looks like someone on the way to the grocery store who is wearing the clothes he slept in.*
> 
> Kim seems to have a very limited wadrobe.  Especially jeans.  Maybe getting them tailored to fit her huge butt takes so long she just keeps wearing the same one over and over.  She should carry her painted Birkin  from Kanye to coordinate with her lovely many faces of Kim jacket.  Never saw that purse again.  She needs to share such art with the world.



But that's exactly what his line looks like.  Far worse, actually...


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye & North together are so cute  Even cuter that she is his mini me! She always looks more comfortable with Kanye.

Kim just looks like some robotic, emotionless, badly dressed, random woman who follows them around everywhere.


----------



## pinkfeet

bisousx said:


> How cute is North when she smiles? She's looking more like her dad.
> 
> 
> And... The two kids holding hands melts my heart.



I think North looks cute here, I don't think she looks anything like either of her parents though. Are we sure she is related?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

North and Penelope are so cute.


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> Lol @ Kim's fly.  One sneeze and those jeans are gonna be bursting at the seams :greengrin:


I'm surprised they didn't request it be photoshopped out!  (My thoughts exactly, though!)


----------



## coconutsboston

lovely said:


> How can she sit in those jeans?


How do you think she got the tears in the knees?


----------



## CMaylv

It's odd that they don't include Saint with some of their family outings. How old would he be by now?


----------



## Lounorada

Zimbio


----------



## VickyB

coconutsboston said:


> How do you think she got the tears in the knees?



Excellent!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

CMaylv said:


> It's odd that they don't include Saint with some of their family outings. How old would he be by now?



They are probably stil hoping to get big bucks from some magazine for his debut photos.


----------



## labelwhore04

VickyB said:


> They are probably stil hoping to get big bucks from some magazine for his debut photos.



They already showed him on instagram


----------



## VickyB

labelwhore04 said:


> They already showed him on instagram



Thanks! I must have missed it!


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Zimbio




This is so tragic, I don't know if I should laugh or cry for her pathetic existence.

And why is Megan Fox on her jacket?


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> This is so tragic, I don't know if I should laugh or cry for her pathetic existence.
> 
> And why is Megan Fox on her jacket?


I think it's Kim actually but with contacts, lol.  She is beyond pathetic.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's just a pup herself at two years of age.

But on Sunday little North West looked absolutely besotted with an adorable pooch at the Brentwood farmers market in Los Angeles.

The sweet girl was accompanied by her parents Kim Kardashian and Kanye West, who introduced her to the small canine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-Kanye-West-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz44pdnaxOh


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I think it's Kim actually but with contacts, lol.  She is beyond pathetic.




I know, but it looks more like Megan Fox on Kim's jacket than it does Kim.  Regardless, I hate that jacket.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> This is so tragic, I don't know if I should laugh or cry for her pathetic existence.
> 
> And why is Megan Fox on her jacket?




It's herself on the jacket [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Sooooo narcissistic!


----------



## ManilaMama

I want North's patent magenta Doc Martens... But on a Chanel flap. [emoji13]


----------



## paisley*

VickyB said:


> Thanks! I must have missed it!




Here's the pic of Saint


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Then Kim and Kanye start talking and ignoring North who is still interacting with the dog. Now that's good parenting.


----------



## Sasha2012

Vanilla Bean said:


> Then Kim and Kanye start talking and ignoring North who is still interacting with the dog. Now that's good parenting.



Ignoring? Kanye is still looking down at her while she's interacting with the dog.


----------



## myown

Oryx816 said:


> I know, but it looks more like Megan Fox on Kim's jacket than it does Kim.  Regardless, I hate that jacket.



so true


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Then Kim and Kanye start talking and ignoring North who is still interacting with the dog. Now that's good parenting.




Because no parents ever talk to each other while momentarily looking away from their child in a host of varying unthreatening situations? 

They hardly appear to be ignoring her.


----------



## AECornell

Exactly. I *gasp* even let my almost 2 year old walk ahead of me on the sidewalk. God forbid they have a sense of independence.



berrydiva said:


> Because no parents ever talk to each other while momentarily looking away from their child in a host of varying unthreatening situations?
> 
> They hardly appear to be ignoring her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Kanye looks like that is the first time in his life petting a dog. Like he legit patted it on the head.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Kanye looks like that is the first time in his life petting a dog. Like he legit patted it on the head.


 
And the dog is wearing such a WTF expression


----------



## bag-mania

buzzytoes said:


> Kanye looks like that is the first time in his life petting a dog. Like he legit patted it on the head.



He doesn't seem like the kind of guy who has pets. It also looks like both of them were very aware they were being photographed and behaved accordingly.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> He doesn't seem like the kind of guy who has pets. It also looks like *both of them were very aware they were being photographed and behaved accordingly*.



Exactly. Paps were called.


----------



## guccimamma

is that an army surplus jacket? or a kanye design. 

i like it, if it were 5 sizes smaller.


----------



## bag-mania

guccimamma said:


> is that an army surplus jacket? or a kanye design.
> 
> i like it, if it were 5 sizes smaller.



It's probably army surplus but Kanye put a strategic rip in it somewhere and now it is art for the ages!


----------



## Lounorada

buzzytoes said:


> Kanye looks like that is the first time in his life petting a dog. Like he legit patted it on the head.


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> It's probably army surplus but Kanye put a strategic rip in it somewhere and now it is art for the ages!



agreed, now i am going to look at an army surplus website. 

maybe i am inspired by the walking dead season finale.


----------



## poopsie

bag-mania said:


> *He doesn't seem like the kind of guy who has pets.* It also looks like both of them were very aware they were being photographed and behaved accordingly.




And lets hope that it stays that way.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> And lets hope that it stays that way.




Yep.


----------



## bag-princess

my goodness - what century was this taken in???:giggles:



went over to the Luxe|Designer House website to see what they have to buy and who do i spy!  i had to  do a double take when i saw her name advertising the BALENCIAGA bag!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> my goodness - what century was this taken in???:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> went over to the Luxe|Designer House website to see what they have to buy and who do i spy!  i had to  do a double take when i saw her name advertising the BALENCIAGA bag!



that was ages and many faces ago.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buzzytoes said:


> Kanye looks like that is the first time in his life petting a dog. Like he legit patted it on the head.



Yep! He clearly doesn't have a clue about dogs with his awkward and threatening body language. Good thing the doggie is apparently very tolerant.


----------



## Sasha2012

buzzytoes said:


> Kanye looks like that is the first time in his life petting a dog. Like he legit patted it on the head.





Vanilla Bean said:


> Yep! He clearly doesn't have a clue about dogs with his awkward and threatening body language. Good thing the doggie is apparently very tolerant.



Kanye has been around digs before, he's just awkward 












via tumblr


----------



## kacaruso

ManilaMama said:


> I want North's patent magenta Doc Martens... But on a Chanel flap. [emoji13]




Saint is so cute! And look at his adorable chin! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## buzzytoes

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye has been around digs before, he's just awkward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr



He is probably scared of them. Totally understandable. He always looks natural with North and dogs are basically furry kids. Given how awkward he looks with the dogs he probably is super leery of them.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've boarded a private jet as part of a mysterious scavenger hunt masterminded by their grandmother.  

And it seems the inner workings of the aircraft have piqued the curiosity of some of its youngest passengers, little North West and her cousin Penelope Disick.

The precious moment was captured by proud mom Kim Kardashian, 35, who couldn't resist snapping a photo of the girls getting a good look at the cockpit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-jet-scavenger-hunt-trip.html#ixzz44v1ujSRu


----------



## khriseeee

So North wears pink now! I thought she "hated" pink!


----------



## myown

redney said:


> that was ages and many faces ago.



ages and faces ago


----------



## White Orchid

Totally understandable?  That dog is not that much bigger than my cat.  God help him if it was a German Shepard!  He would've pee'd his already-shredded pants :greengrin:



buzzytoes said:


> He is probably scared of them. Totally understandable. He always looks natural with North and dogs are basically furry kids. Given how awkward he looks with the dogs he probably is super leery of them.


----------



## michie

ManilaMama said:


> I want North's patent magenta Doc Martens... But on a Chanel flap. [emoji13]



From the looks of them, they'll probably fit. Geez.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-princess said:


> my goodness - what century was this taken in???:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> went over to the Luxe|Designer House website to see what they have to buy and who do i spy!  i had to  do a double take when i saw her name advertising the BALENCIAGA bag!




Still one of my favorite bags & no shame here, I still use it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Totally understandable?  That dog is not that much bigger than my cat.  God help him if it was a German Shepard!  He would've pee'd his already-shredded pants :greengrin:



Some people aren't dog people 

I am not one either.


----------



## guccimamma

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Some people aren't dog people
> 
> I am not one either.



agreed, i think everyone should love my happy dogs...but i recognize the uncomfortable look that some people have, and always respect that they don't want anything to do with them.


----------



## buzzytoes

White Orchid said:


> Totally understandable?  That dog is not that much bigger than my cat.  God help him if it was a German Shepard!  He would've pee'd his already-shredded pants :greengrin:


Little dogs are just as mean as big dogs. Hell I'm more scared of cats than I am dogs, because of their claws! My grandma was scared of dogs since she was a child because she got bit by one. Never mattered the size. Me, I am the one who has a homing device for dogs and will find one whenever I am out in public.  But I know not everyone feels the same.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kanye's posture, standing up and leaning over the dog while patting it on top of the head is very threatening to a dog. It could evoke a bite from a less tolerant (but still very nice) dog. He needs to learn to stop that ASAP especially if he's afraid of dogs.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> *Little dogs are just as mean as big dogs.* Hell I'm more scared of cats than I am dogs, because of their claws! My grandma was scared of dogs since she was a child because she got bit by one. Never mattered the size. Me, I am the one who has a homing device for dogs and will find one whenever I am out in public.  But I know not everyone feels the same.





i disagree - they are much meaner!!!!

when i am out walking at 5am and it's dark i would much rather walk upon a rottweiler than a chihuahua!!!!    one morning this little rat dog would not stop following me and barking and then obviously got pissed that i was not scared and i was ignoring it!  it ran up behind me and grabbed my pants leg - when i jumped and kicked it off me it too off down the road.   but big dogs would stay out of my way.  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## White Orchid

Awww...

(Remind me never to invite you around.  My cat loves to attack feet lol!)



buzzytoes said:


> Little dogs are just as mean as big dogs. Hell I'm more scared of cats than I am dogs, because of their claws! My grandma was scared of dogs since she was a child because she got bit by one. Never mattered the size. Me, I am the one who has a homing device for dogs and will find one whenever I am out in public.  But I know not everyone feels the same.


----------



## White Orchid

Awwww....You wanna cuddle too, lol?  There, there...




bag-princess said:


> i disagree - they are much meaner!!!!
> 
> when i am out walking at 5am and it's dark i would much rather walk upon a rottweiler than a chihuahua!!!!    one morning this little rat dog would not stop following me and barking and then obviously got pissed that i was not scared and i was ignoring it!  it ran up behind me and grabbed my pants leg - when i jumped and kicked it off me it too off down the road.   but big dogs would stay out of my way.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## White Orchid

The idiot thinks he's Jesus, remember?



Vanilla Bean said:


> Kanye's posture, standing up and leaning over the dog while patting it on top of the head is very threatening to a dog. It could evoke a bite from a less tolerant (but still very nice) dog. He needs to learn to stop that ASAP especially if he's afraid of dogs.


----------



## Oruka

paisley* said:


> Here's the pic of Saint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319845


 
He is so adorable. I cannot wait to see him out and about like Nori. Kimye makes the cutest babies!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> The idiot thinks he's Jesus, remember?




still, it was st. francis of assisi the one who tamed a wolf so yeezy better be careful!


----------



## buzzytoes

White Orchid said:


> Awww...
> 
> (Remind me never to invite you around.  My cat loves to attack feet lol!)


Mine bit me once while I was holding him at the vet. Hand swelled up almost immediately. In all fairness he had an absess. I mean I am not scared of animals (I'm a pet sitter) but in general, if I am going to encounter a mean one I have more faith I could talk around a mean dog than a mean cat!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

:doggie:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

guccimamma said:


> agreed, i think everyone should love my happy dogs...but i recognize the uncomfortable look that some people have, and always respect that they don't want anything to do with them.



That's awesome that you respect that, oftentimes I encounter folks who can't seem to get that not everyone loves their doggies. I especially hate it when I request them to stop the dog from jumping on me and they just dismiss it with 'Oh he's just friendly.' 

Uh I don't care if he's friendly or a terror, nothing against the dog, just please respect that not everyone is ok with them


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That's awesome that you respect that, oftentimes I encounter folks who can't seem to get that not everyone loves their doggies. I especially hate it when I request them to stop the dog from jumping on me and they just dismiss it with 'Oh he's just friendly.'
> 
> Uh I don't care if he's friendly or a terror, nothing against the dog, just please respect that not everyone is ok with them



wow I hate that so much!

especially when I´m out with my babysit-kids. 

once I was at a park with them, they were really young, like he was 6 and she was 3. She was afraid of dog and this huge dog came along (even through they should be on a leash, the dog was´t). the brother was a monster at that moment and wanted to protect his little sister and made some monster-noises. then the dog owner came over and said it would be my fault if the dog would bite. wtf. 

some dog-owners are just respect less


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> wow I hate that so much!
> 
> especially when I´m out with my babysit-kids.
> 
> once I was at a park with them, they were really young, like he was 6 and she was 3. She was afraid of dog and this huge dog came along (even through they should be on a leash, the dog was´t). the brother was a monster at that moment and wanted to protect his little sister and made some monster-noises. then the dog owner came over and said it would be my fault if the dog would bite. wtf.
> 
> some dog-owners are just respect less



Exactly, I always say the dog is never the problem, it's all about the owners, their training of the dog and respecting other people.


----------



## Jikena

Aw I'm the opposite. Every time I see a dog outside I want to pet him so bad. :greengrin: But I never do because I don't want to look like a weirdo to the owner, plus I feel like it's annoying for someone who's just going for a walk with his dog to have someone stop him just to pet the dog. So I just walk past the little doggy and smile like an idiot.  I never ever pet dogs who are alone (like, waiting in front of the store for their owner for example) because you never know how they might react - which is normal. If I was to pet a dog, I'd ask the owner first if it was okay, because they know their animal's behaviour/personality. 

As for cats, I always pet cats who are wandering around outside. I love cats. My cat is an absolute cuddle lover and is the cuttiest kitty evarrrr. :greengrin: Always lived with cats and love them.


----------



## YSoLovely

Poor North. Kim doesn't give a f***, does she?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BD1P9fpJMhV/



I know kids fall over all the time, but Kim didn't even flinch (except to take her own foot out of the way)


----------



## White Orchid

I'm convinced Kourtney is more of a Mother to North than Kim has ever been or will be.  Not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## tweegy

Jikena said:


> Aw I'm the opposite. Every time I see a dog outside I want to pet him so bad. :greengrin: But I never do because I don't want to look like a weirdo to the owner, plus I feel like it's annoying for someone who's just going for a walk with his dog to have someone stop him just to pet the dog. So I just walk past the little doggy and smile like an idiot.  I never ever pet dogs who are alone (like, waiting in front of the store for their owner for example) because you never know how they might react - which is normal. If I was to pet a dog, I'd ask the owner first if it was okay, because they know their animal's behaviour/personality.
> 
> As for cats, I always pet cats who are wandering around outside. I love cats. My cat is an absolute cuddle lover and is the cuttiest kitty evarrrr. :greengrin: Always lived with cats and love them.



Man, I do the saaaame thing lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

YSoLovely said:


> Poor North. Kim doesn't give a f***, does she?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BD1P9fpJMhV/
> 
> 
> 
> I know kids fall over all the time, but Kim didn't even flinch (except to take her own foot out of the way)



Thats honestly so sad. It's really telling that she didnt even flinch or look away from her phone. I love these moments that are caught on camera when she thinks no one is filming, it shows how she really is, not the doting mother that she pretends to be in staged pap photos. This bish doesnt have a motherly bone in her body.


----------



## AECornell

Yeezy already on sale at mytheresa:
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/cotton-parka-coat-season-1.html?catref=category
(there are more items)

On Sale for £960 (was £1372)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> Aw I'm the opposite. Every time I see a dog outside I want to pet him so bad. :greengrin: But I never do because I don't want to look like a weirdo to the owner, plus I feel like it's annoying for someone who's just going for a walk with his dog to have someone stop him just to pet the dog. So I just walk past the little doggy and smile like an idiot.  I never ever pet dogs who are alone (like, waiting in front of the store for their owner for example) because you never know how they might react - which is normal. If I was to pet a dog, I'd ask the owner first if it was okay, because they know their animal's behaviour/personality.
> 
> As for cats, I always pet cats who are wandering around outside. I love cats. My cat is an absolute cuddle lover and is the cuttiest kitty evarrrr. :greengrin: Always lived with cats and love them.




I think you're my twin seperated at birth. My heart just melt when I see cats or dogs. I wanna take them home. I was in Mallorca and there were so many stray cats. My bf and I would feed every single cat that we met on our way. I'll carry some bags of Dreamies with me. It was really sad to know that some of the cats had to find their food in the garbage [emoji22]


----------



## bag-mania

AECornell said:


> Yeezy already on sale at mytheresa:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/cotton-parka-coat-season-1.html?catref=category
> (there are more items)
> 
> On Sale for £960 (was £1372)



And it's still freakishly overpriced. Why would anyone pay that for it?


----------



## qudz104

Jikena said:


> Aw I'm the opposite. Every time I see a dog outside I want to pet him so bad. :greengrin: But I never do because I don't want to look like a weirdo to the owner, plus I feel like it's annoying for someone who's just going for a walk with his dog to have someone stop him just to pet the dog. So I just walk past the little doggy and smile like an idiot.  I never ever pet dogs who are alone (like, waiting in front of the store for their owner for example) because you never know how they might react - which is normal. If I was to pet a dog, I'd ask the owner first if it was okay, because they know their animal's behaviour/personality.
> 
> As for cats, I always pet cats who are wandering around outside. I love cats. My cat is an absolute cuddle lover and is the cuttiest kitty evarrrr. :greengrin: Always lived with cats and love them.




My BIL is a dog trainer and he's constantly telling people that they MUST ask the dogs owner before patting a dog, the person means well and the dog may not be unfriendly at all but you just never know and it's best to confirm beforehand.


----------



## redney

labelwhore04 said:


> Thats honestly so sad. It's really telling that she didnt even flinch or look away from her phone. I love these moments that are caught on camera when she thinks no one is filming, it shows how she really is, not the doting mother that she pretends to be in staged pap photos. This bish doesnt have a motherly bone in her body.



Kim doesn't GAF about being a mom. It was probably forced on her by Kanye - to "prove" he's masculine - and PMK - another storyline and the next generation of Ka$h Kow$!


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Kim doesn't GAF about being a mom. It was probably forced on her by Kanye - to "prove" he's masculine - and PMK - another storyline and the next generation of Ka$h Kow$!



She doesn't seem to be particularly maternal, does she? She strikes me as the type of mom who will be competitive with her daughter, once North is an adult.


----------



## dangerouscurves

That's just sad. Bish has no redeeming value.


----------



## pursegrl12

she didn't even flinch AND stepped back!!!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Poor North. Kim doesn't give a f***, does she?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BD1P9fpJMhV/
> 
> 
> 
> I know kids fall over all the time, but Kim didn't even flinch (except to take her own foot out of the way)




That is really sad. 
She didn't even lift her head in reaction to someone falling over at her feet... never mind that it was her own young child that fell over.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Thats honestly so sad. It's really telling that she didnt even flinch or look away from her phone. I love these moments that are caught on camera when she thinks no one is filming, it shows how she really is, not the doting mother that she pretends to be in staged pap photos. This bish doesnt have a motherly bone in her body.


 This.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian took her daughter North along for a family ski trip on Tuesday.

The 35-year-old was spotted doting on her toddler while in Colorado filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians. 

The family also documented their escapades on the slopes on social media. 

However, the clan were notably silent on Rob Kardashian's shock engagement to Blac Chyna.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-brother-Rob-s-engagement.html#ixzz454qLz0bu


----------



## Irishgal

Kimbo looks like one of the least athletic people on the planet.


----------



## redney

Irishgal said:


> Kimbo looks like one of the least athletic people on the planet.



So does Kanye!


----------



## littlerock

I dunno. My son falls over/trips about 3,756 times a day. If my husband or MIL or nanny is next to him and I happen to be doing something, I may not even notice or even try and move to continue what I was doing. Falling over like that is just not a big deal in toddler world. It happens all day long. And this is coming from someone who is very maternal. Just playing devils advocate.
But I know that it's kim k and she'll never do anything right by the masses. lol


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Kimbo looks like one of the least athletic people on the planet.



She always looks uptight, as if she can't relax to just enjoy herself. I will never forget when Prince pulled her on stage to dance and then kicked her off the stage because she was so uptight.


----------



## dangerouscurves

littlerock said:


> I dunno. My son falls over/trips about 3,756 times a day. If my husband or MIL or nanny is next to him and I happen to be doing something, I may not even notice or even try and move to continue what I was doing. Falling over like that is just not a big deal in toddler world. It happens all day long. And this is coming from someone who is very maternal. Just playing devils advocate.
> But I know that it's kim k and she'll never do anything right by the masses. lol




But North was right in front of her! If Kourt noticed it and tried to do something, surely Kimbecile could as well.


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> But North was right in front of her! If Kourt noticed it and tried to do something, surely Kimbecile could as well.




But she had just got 4 in a row on candy crush! Ain't no body got time for parenting hunny!


----------



## littlerock

tweegy said:


> But she had just got 4 in a row on candy crush! Ain't no body got time for parenting hunny!



Seriously. If I'm about to play a 60 point word on WWF, and my son falls to his knees for the umteenth time that day and I know someone is right next to him, I'd finish my word. That's all I'm saying.  Not every toddler fall requires multiple adults' attention.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> But she had just got 4 in a row on candy crush! Ain't no body got time for parenting hunny!







littlerock said:


> Seriously. If I'm about to play a 60 point word on WWF, and my son falls to his knees for the umteenth time that day and I know someone is right next to him, I'd finish my word. That's all I'm saying.  Not every toddler fall requires multiple adults' attention.




[emoji23] You're all a mess [emoji12]


----------



## tweegy

littlerock said:


> Seriously. If I'm about to play a 60 point word on WWF, and my son falls to his knees for the umteenth time that day and I know someone is right next to him, I'd finish my word. That's all I'm saying.  Not every toddler fall requires multiple adults' attention.




AND if I'm holding a glass of prosecco in the other... Forget about it...


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian took her daughter North along for a family ski trip on Tuesday.
> 
> The 35-year-old was spotted doting on her toddler while in Colorado filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> The family also documented their escapades on the slopes on social media.
> 
> However, the clan were notably silent on Rob Kardashian's shock engagement to Blac Chyna.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-brother-Rob-s-engagement.html#ixzz454qLz0bu



Third picture is the face of a mother who has had enough


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian took her daughter North along for a family ski trip on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old was spotted doting on her toddler while in Colorado filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> The family also documented their escapades on the slopes on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> However, the clan were notably silent on Rob Kardashian's shock engagement to Blac Chyna.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-brother-Rob-s-engagement.html#ixzz454qLz0bu




Wow, Kanye has tiny feet! She is a little guy LOL!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

littlerock said:


> Seriously. If I'm about to play a 60 point word on WWF, and my son falls to his knees for the umteenth time that day and I know someone is right next to him, I'd finish my word. That's all I'm saying.  *Not every toddler fall requires multiple adults' attention.*



I agree, her aunt was *right* there. Now if Kim had been alone and North took a tumble while she just stood there, I'd feel differently.

I really don't understand why people enjoy skiing; there nothing appealing about playing in the cold/snow. Give me 80+ degree weather, a beach and a bikini and we can talk.


----------



## mundodabolsa

littlerock said:


> I dunno. My son falls over/trips about 3,756 times a day. If my husband or MIL or nanny is next to him and I happen to be doing something, I may not even notice or even try and move to continue what I was doing. Falling over like that is just not a big deal in toddler world. It happens all day long. And this is coming from someone who is very maternal. Just playing devils advocate.
> *But I know that it's kim k and she'll never do anything right by the masses. *lol



Thank god someone said it.  Seriously people, Kourteney was already right there on the ground with North when she fell, there wasn't exactly anything Kim needed to do anyhow.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

littlerock said:


> Seriously. If I'm about to play a 60 point word on WWF, and my son falls to his knees for the umteenth time that day and I know someone is right next to him, I'd finish my word. That's all I'm saying.  Not every toddler fall requires multiple adults' attention.



This. All day. It's not optimal but kids are going to fall over. The sky won't cave in because of it. And I say this as a Mum of two kids 8 and 5.


----------



## lanasyogamama

littlerock said:


> Seriously. If I'm about to play a 60 point word on WWF, and my son falls to his knees for the umteenth time that day and I know someone is right next to him, I'd finish my word. That's all I'm saying.  Not every toddler fall requires multiple adults' attention.




If you're ever looking for a game I'm "Odonogc" on there!


----------



## Lounorada

I didn't see anyone say kids don't fall/ should never fall/ it's a terrible thing if they do fall... Everyone knows kids fall all the time, that ain't something new. 
Kim and her obvious lack of a basic reaction to her child falling at her feet is worth commenting on, it is her thread after all.

Any mother I know at least looks up/over to their child if they fall over to see if their OK. It isn't that difficult to do.


----------



## usmcwifey

YSoLovely said:


> Poor North. Kim doesn't give a f***, does she?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BD1P9fpJMhV/
> 
> 
> 
> I know kids fall over all the time, but Kim didn't even flinch (except to take her own foot out of the way)




That's so sad. I honestly cannot fathom caring that little for my daughter or caring that much more about myself than her.


----------



## usmcwifey

littlerock said:


> I dunno. My son falls over/trips about 3,756 times a day. If my husband or MIL or nanny is next to him and I happen to be doing something, I may not even notice or even try and move to continue what I was doing. Falling over like that is just not a big deal in toddler world. It happens all day long. And this is coming from someone who is very maternal. Just playing devils advocate.
> But I know that it's kim k and she'll never do anything right by the masses. lol




No that child was literally in front of her lol like not even a flinch! Kids fall over all the time that's not the point. If your kid fell right in front of you you would react even just out of "mom nature" as I like to call it [emoji23] but this bish....


----------



## White Orchid

All of this.  Even when my friend's toddlers fall, I may not rush over in a heartbeat but I do react.  Kim doesn't even move. Barely flinches!  She has that "Whatever" look from a person who you can clearly see, doesn't have a maternal bone in her body.



Lounorada said:


> I didn't see anyone say kids don't fall/ should never fall/ it's a terrible thing if they do fall... Everyone knows kids fall all the time, that ain't something new.
> Kim and her obvious lack of a basic reaction to her child falling at her feet is worth commenting on, it is her thread after all.
> 
> Any mother I know at least looks up/over to their child if they fall over to see if their OK. It isn't that difficult to do.


----------



## White Orchid

Sorry I just saw this now.  Sounds like I had read your post. Promise you I hadn't.



usmcwifey said:


> No that child was literally in front of her lol like not even a flinch! Kids fall over all the time that's not the point. If your kid fell right in front of you you would react even just out of "mom nature" as I like to call it [emoji23] but this bish....


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Lounorada said:


> I didn't see anyone say kids don't fall/ should never fall/ it's a terrible thing if they do fall... Everyone knows kids fall all the time, that ain't something new.
> Kim and her obvious lack of a basic reaction to her child falling at her feet is worth commenting on, it is her thread after all.
> 
> Any mother I know at least looks up/over to their child if they fall over to see if their OK. It isn't that difficult to do.




I'm a mom of a 2 year old and an 8 year old.  If my toddler falls, even if his dad or another adult is standing nearby, I instinctively reach for him.  Instinctively.  Meaning, before I can make the choice to let someone else handle it or not.  Kim didn't even flinch, that's strange to see, to me at least.


----------



## bisousx

littlerock said:


> Seriously. If I'm about to play a 60 point word on WWF, and my son falls to his knees for the umteenth time that day and I know someone is right next to him, I'd finish my word. That's all I'm saying.  Not every toddler fall requires multiple adults' attention.



Lolol. Real talk!


----------



## usmcwifey

Just saw this... And that's not even her most recent face [emoji23]


----------



## nastasja

Yeah, there's an IG account called @kimsoldface and all they do is post her old face all day long [emoji23]


----------



## usmcwifey

killerlife said:


> Yeah, there's an IG account called @kimsoldface and all they do is post her old face all day long [emoji23]




Omg THATS real?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ladybug09

killerlife said:


> Yeah, there's an IG account called @kimsoldface and all they do is post her old face all day long [emoji23]




Hilarious!






usmcwifey said:


> Just saw this... And that's not even her most recent face [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322489



Omg!!! Lol


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian took her daughter North along for a family ski trip on Tuesday.
> 
> The 35-year-old was spotted doting on her toddler while in Colorado filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> The family also documented their escapades on the slopes on social media.
> 
> However, the clan were notably silent on Rob Kardashian's shock engagement to Blac Chyna.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-brother-Rob-s-engagement.html#ixzz454qLz0bu



did nobody noticed the price tag?


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree, her aunt was *right* there. Now if Kim had been alone and North took a tumble while she just stood there, I'd feel differently.
> 
> I really don't understand why people enjoy skiing; there nothing appealing about playing in the cold/snow. Give me 80+ degree weather, a beach and a bikini and we can talk.







mundodabolsa said:


> Thank god someone said it.  Seriously people, Kourteney was already right there on the ground with North when she fell, there wasn't exactly anything Kim needed to do anyhow.




It's the motherly instinct that makes wanna jump and save your child even if there are people around. She's lack of that. 'Kanye shrugs'.


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> did nobody noticed the price tag?




She just bought the gloves I guess and forgot to take it off [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I'm a mom of a 2 year old and an 8 year old.  If my toddler falls, even if his dad or another adult is standing nearby, I instinctively reach for him.  Instinctively.  Meaning, before I can make the choice to let someone else handle it or not.  Kim didn't even flinch, that's strange to see, to me at least.




Yep this! I don't wanna have children but when I hangout with my friends and her 2 y/o daughter and the little one falls on the ground both of us would reach her and try to comfort her. If people don't have this motherly instinct they should not have kids.


----------



## caitlin1214

Is it just me, or are you totally getting a Kim K vibe from this lamb cake? 


http://www.cakewrecks.com/home/2016/4/5/between-you-me-and-the-lamb-post.html


----------



## AECornell

Is it not her lift ticket?



myown said:


> did nobody noticed the price tag?


----------



## bag-mania

AECornell said:


> Is it not her lift ticket?



That's what I thought as well.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Of course it's obviously her lift ticket. Some parents let their kids fall and get comforted by another close adult. Sometimes not jumping in teaches the kid to trust others. Doesn't make everyone who doesn't jump a terrible parent or a sociopath.


----------



## BPC

It's her lift ticket.. lol.. Just an odd place to put it. Would think it would get in the way when you're skiing.


----------



## redney

BPC said:


> It's her lift ticket.. lol.. Just an odd place to put it. Would think it would get in the way when you're skiing.



She's not skiing, it's just there for the pap walk.


----------



## pursegrl12

usmcwifey said:


> *No that child was literally in front of her lol like not even a flinch! *Kids fall over all the time that's not the point. If your kid fell right in front of you you would react even just out of "mom nature" as I like to call it [emoji23] but this bish....





White Orchid said:


> All of this.  Even when my friend's toddlers fall, I may not rush over in a heartbeat* but I do react. *Kim doesn't even move. Barely flinches!  She has that "Whatever" look from a person who you can clearly see, doesn't have a maternal bone in her body.





Peachysweet2013 said:


> I'm a mom of a 2 year old and an 8 year old.  If my toddler falls, even if his dad or another adult is standing nearby, *I instinctively reach for him.  Instinctively.  Meaning, before I can make the choice to let someone else handle it or not. * Kim didn't even flinch, that's strange to see, to me at least.



Exactly!!!!! and again, she actually steps BACK!! That's odd to me. No maternal instincts.


----------



## BPC

redney said:


> She's not skiing, it's just there for the pap walk.



ahh.. that's right..


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Pursejoy9 said:


> Of course it's obviously her lift ticket. Some parents let their kids fall and get comforted by another close adult. Sometimes not jumping in teaches the kid to trust others. Doesn't make everyone who doesn't jump a terrible parent or a sociopath.




Those are all valid suggestions regarding a kid.  My instinct directs me otherwise, which is why it's strange to see for me.  I had an involuntary flinch reaction just watching North fall.  But what you've said in your post is true, too.  Parenting styles can be so varied.


----------



## stylemepretty

killerlife said:


> Yeah, there's an IG account called @kimsoldface and all they do is post her old face all day long [emoji23]



Whhaaattttt??!!! Who tf is this? :weird:


----------



## Jayne1

pursegrl12 said:


> Exactly!!!!! and again, she actually steps BACK!! That's odd to me. No maternal instincts.



Agree.  It's the stepping back that is especially odd. Instinctively, you just reach out, not take a step back.


----------



## Lodpah

True. No matter what I would look to see if even for a moment.


----------



## tweegy

killerlife said:


> Yeah, there's an IG account called @kimsoldface and all they do is post her old face all day long [emoji23]







stylemepretty said:


> Whhaaattttt??!!! Who tf is this? :weird:




[emoji23] wow


----------



## tweegy

Who dat?! [emoji52]


----------



## Stansy

When was this taken? 2008?


----------



## dangerouscurves

stylemepretty said:


> Whhaaattttt??!!! Who tf is this? :weird:







tweegy said:


> Who dat?! [emoji52]
> 
> View attachment 3322969




In these pictures, she looks so.... humane. She looks like a pretty girl, and not a weird, botoxed alien.


----------



## Lounorada

Hair extensions on a toddler? Seriously? (Penelope has them too) 
I mean, let the child be a child, she does not NEED hair extensions at the age of two [nearly 3]


DailyMail


----------



## Crystalina

Lounorada said:


> Hair extensions on a toddler? Seriously? (Penelope has them too)
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail




Wow, the K's are RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Hair extensions on a toddler? Seriously? (Penelope has them too)
> I mean, let the child be a child, she does not NEED hair extensions at the age of two [nearly 3]
> 
> 
> DailyMail




sadly, in the kartrashian universe a kid is not a kid but a kommodity
kimpopo's koat...holding a minute of silence for the animals that had to die to make that awful koat


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Hair extensions on a toddler? Seriously? (Penelope has them too)
> I mean, let the child be a child, she does not NEED hair extensions at the age of two [nearly 3]
> 
> 
> DailyMail




I don't know how it's in.. Will it damage her hair? 

It is a bit extreme to put extensions in a kids hair tho. But if I was a toddler I may think it was fun, like dress up. So I dunno.


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> Hair extensions on a toddler? Seriously? (Penelope has them too)
> I mean, let the child be a child, she does not NEED hair extensions at the age of two [nearly 3]
> 
> 
> DailyMail



At least these fugly Kanye boots are finally in a climate suitable for them


----------



## Oruka

stylemepretty said:


> Whhaaattttt??!!! Who tf is this? :weird:


Such a shame, she was prettier than Kendall back then.


----------



## gillianna

Has anyone seen the new Kevin Federline Brittany's ex.   His New rap video just came out with a Kanye and Amber look a like and he makes fun of the incident Amber shouted out for all to hear about Kanye which made Kanye the butt of many jokes. The song is called Hollywood Feat.  . Wonder if Kanye will have a  Twitter meltdown over it?


----------



## berrydiva

A toddler doesn't need extensions. #savenorthsedges


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It was probably a fun day for North and Penny to get their hair done together. 

I will never understand what Kim did to her face and body.


----------



## Lola69

I think the extensions are cute. It's like playing dress up for the girls. Probably copying the mothers and aunties.


----------



## WishList986

tweegy said:


> Who dat?! [emoji52]
> 
> View attachment 3322969



I honestly didn't think she was a pretty girl back then. Right now I think she's quite beautiful, I just hope she doesn't go too far


----------



## White Orchid

So no-one's gonna mention that fugly fur she's wearing, lol?


----------



## White Orchid

Aww, how sweet...North and her "Off to Afghanistan for my first deployment" look 



Lounorada said:


> Hair extensions on a toddler? Seriously? (Penelope has them too)
> I mean, let the child be a child, she does not NEED hair extensions at the age of two [nearly 3]
> 
> 
> DailyMail


----------



## bag-mania

White Orchid said:


> Aww, how sweet...North and her "Off to Afghanistan for my first deployment" look




Isn't olive drab every little girl's favorite color? She is a Yeezy princess!


----------



## jenjen1964

You all may disagree, but I don't think any child should have extensions, a play wig maybe, even in...dare I say pink????  When she gets older she is going to wonder why her own hair isn't good enough that they have to fake it.


----------



## AEGIS

jenjen1964 said:


> You all may disagree, but I don't think any child should have extensions, a play wig maybe, even in...dare I say pink????  When she gets older she is going to wonder why her own hair isn't good enough that they have to fake it.



IA. not at 3.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is only two years old but North West is already locking in some peak experiences.

The adorable girl, who turns three in June, skied for the first time on Thursday during a family holiday in Vail, Colorado.

Nori donned her own set of mini skis as she held onto her famous mother Kim Kardashian's ski pole for support as she made her way down a slight slope.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sson-slopes-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz45CYcsA5k


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> So no-one's gonna mention that fugly fur she's wearing, lol?




i did but usually i talk to my voices and myself!
post 16254


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> Hair extensions on a toddler? Seriously? (Penelope has them too)
> I mean, let the child be a child, she does not NEED hair extensions at the age of two [nearly 3]
> 
> 
> DailyMail



Like others said, I can understand wigs for dress-up, but this is too much. 

To me, this is a more extreme version of the Duggars putting fake pigtails on Josie when she was a baby (to make it look like she had longer hair than she actually did). 

North's situation is different than that of Josie's because North wanted braids like her mom. 

With Josie, I have this theory that the Duggars and other Fundamentalist families do all they can to show that their babies are female so they put them in fake hair or big head flower headbands. 

(When they're older, they'll grow their hair very long. When they're babies and don't have much hair, that's when the fake hair/head flower headbands come in.)


----------



## WishList986

I really do love Kanye's smile, it's infectious


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Aww, how sweet...North and her "Off to Afghanistan for my first deployment" look




" dead "


----------



## Crystalina

I wish Kim would stop with the braids!


----------



## myown

tweegy said:


> I don't know how it's in.. Will it damage her hair?
> 
> It is a bit extreme to put extensions in a kids hair tho. But if I was a toddler I may think it was fun, like dress up. So I dunno.



yeah exactly. I used to work at day cares and the moms told me stories! like 2 years old want their hair dyed just like mommy etc. 

maybe these are just clip ons and the girls just wanted to be like "mom", nanny or khloe


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Aww, how sweet...North and her "Off to Afghanistan for my first deployment" look




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Lola69 said:


> I think the extensions are cute. It's like playing dress up for the girls. Probably copying the mothers and aunties.





i saw this on yahoo and ITA with the writer:



Whats the difference between letting kids play with costumes, hats, and ribbons versus these more adult forms of dress-up?

I think theres a big difference between adding ribbons and adding hair, child psychologist Barbara Greenberg told_ Yahoo Beauty._  If you think of dress-up, kids like to play different roles. They have  all kinds of costumes, and they can do selections, so its imaginative  play. The extensions have a different tone to it.


                                              The  semi-permanent, professionally done nature of extensions makes them less  about trying things out  the way, say, a wig can be switched out with a  firefighters hat  and more about beauty, in a way that is  inappropriate for young children, Greenberg said. At this age, kids  should be focused on learning to play and using their imaginations, she  said.


Greenberg also questions the Kardashians motives in doing the girls  hair like this. They turn their kids into little mini-mes, she said,  echoing aunt Khloé Kardashians Instagram quote. Is it a narcissistic  thing? Are they doing it so their kids will be admired and adored, or  are they doing it so the child will have fun?


Let them do things that make them feel fancy or playful, Greenberg  said. The focus should be on play, not on being beautified and  sexualized.


https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/kardashian-west-girls-hair-extensions-205906998.html





obviously it has nothing to do with those girls having fun - they would do that without hair extensions!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i saw this on yahoo and ITA with the writer:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the difference between letting kids play with costumes, hats, and ribbons versus these more adult forms of dress-up?
> 
> I think theres a big difference between adding ribbons and adding hair, child psychologist Barbara Greenberg told_ Yahoo Beauty._  If you think of dress-up, kids like to play different roles. They have  all kinds of costumes, and they can do selections, so its imaginative  play. The extensions have a different tone to it.
> 
> 
> The  semi-permanent, professionally done nature of extensions makes them less  about trying things out  the way, say, a wig can be switched out with a  firefighters hat  and more about beauty, in a way that is  inappropriate for young children, Greenberg said. At this age, kids  should be focused on learning to play and using their imaginations, she  said.
> 
> 
> Greenberg also questions the Kardashians motives in doing the girls  hair like this. They turn their kids into little mini-mes, she said,  echoing aunt Khloé Kardashians Instagram quote. Is it a narcissistic  thing? Are they doing it so their kids will be admired and adored, or  are they doing it so the child will have fun?
> 
> 
> Let them do things that make them feel fancy or playful, Greenberg  said. The focus should be on play, not on being beautified and  sexualized.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/kardashian-west-girls-hair-extensions-205906998.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously it has nothing to do with those girls having fun - they would do that without hair extensions!




This!!!!! They're just a bunch of narcissistic idiots.


----------



## Lounorada

jenjen1964 said:


> You all may disagree, but I don't think any child should have extensions, a play wig maybe, even in...dare I say pink????  When she gets older she is going to wonder why her own hair isn't good enough that they have to fake it.



I agree. She is far too young for extensions in her hair and so is Penelope.



bag-princess said:


> i saw this on yahoo and ITA with the writer:
> 
> Whats the difference between letting kids play with costumes, hats, and ribbons versus these more adult forms of dress-up?
> 
> I think theres a big difference between adding ribbons and adding hair, child psychologist Barbara Greenberg told_ Yahoo Beauty._  If you think of dress-up, kids like to play different roles. They have  all kinds of costumes, and they can do selections, so its imaginative  play. The extensions have a different tone to it.
> 
> The  semi-permanent, professionally done nature of extensions makes them less  about trying things out  the way, say, a wig can be switched out with a  firefighters hat  and more about beauty, in a way that is  inappropriate for young children, Greenberg said. At this age, kids  should be focused on learning to play and using their imaginations, she  said.
> 
> Greenberg also questions the Kardashians motives in doing the girls  hair like this. They turn their kids into little mini-mes, she said,  echoing aunt Khloé Kardashians Instagram quote. Is it a narcissistic  thing? Are they doing it so their kids will be admired and adored, or  are they doing it so the child will have fun?
> 
> Let them do things that make them feel fancy or playful, Greenberg  said. The focus should be on play, not on being beautified and  sexualized.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/kardashian-west-girls-hair-extensions-205906998.html
> 
> obviously it has nothing to do with those girls having fun - they would do that without hair extensions!



Completely agree! +1 to everything this writer said.


----------



## tweegy

Isn't north 3?


----------



## berrydiva

jenjen1964 said:


> You all may disagree, but I don't think any child should have extensions, a play wig maybe, even in...dare I say pink????  When she gets older she is going to wonder why her own hair isn't good enough that they have to fake it.




Agree. She's only 3 and it's very different from braiding one's natural hair...extensions are not necessary or healthy at such a young age.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Isn't north 3?


*had to google* She's still 2, not 3 until June.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> So no-one's gonna mention that fugly fur she's wearing, lol?


 
It's hilariously hideous :greengrin:

DailyMail


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> *had to google* She's still 2, not 3 until June.




Oh ho I was wondering.


----------



## Stansy

Lounorada said:


> Hair extensions on a toddler? Seriously? (Penelope has them too)
> I mean, let the child be a child, she does not NEED hair extensions at the age of two [nearly 3]
> 
> 
> DailyMail


 


Ohhhh, the Yeti exists for real!!


----------



## White Orchid

She looks like a yeti :greengrin:



Lounorada said:


> It's hilariously hideous :greengrin:
> 
> DailyMail


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> It's hilariously hideous :greengrin:
> 
> DailyMail



I kinda like it *runs out*


----------



## Vidarose

Maybe she was an extra on The Revenant and was allowed to take home some of the costumes? &#129300;[emoji1]


----------



## paisley*

Lounorada said:


> *had to google* She's still 2, not 3 until June.




North is roughly the same age as my youngest. My DD is June 22nd 
My little girls idea of dress ups lasts about 20 mins. I'm guessing north had to sit very still for longer than this to have the extensions in? 
I don't imagine any almost 3 year old finding that fun tbh


----------



## queen

pukasonqo said:


> sadly, in the kartrashian universe a kid is not a kid but a kommodity
> kimpopo's koat...holding a minute of silence for the animals that had to die to make that awful koat


Is that not fake fur?  Looks like it to me.


----------



## jenjen1964

That fur looks like a bunch of different road kill all stitched together.


----------



## berrydiva

paisley* said:


> North is roughly the same age as my youngest. My DD is June 22nd
> My little girls idea of dress ups lasts about 20 mins. I'm guessing north had to sit very still for longer than this to have the extensions in?
> I don't imagine any almost 3 year old finding that fun tbh


It doesn't take long to braid in extensions for 2 french braids...5-10 minutes max if someone knows what they're doing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> It's hilariously hideous :greengrin:
> 
> DailyMail



She looks like a momma bear.


----------



## tweegy

jenjen1964 said:


> That fur looks like a bunch of different road kill all stitched together.




[emoji23]


----------



## bag-mania

I question their motives as well. They wouldn't be the first mothers to use their young daughters as dress-up dolls for their own amusement and ego fulfillment.


----------



## V0N1B2

What's funny about Kim's fur is that it's been quite warm in Aspen/Vail the last few days.
I believe it's been about 12-15°C at the base elevation.  Seems she's still seasonally challenged, bless her heart.


----------



## aleksandras

V0N1B2 said:


> What's funny about Kim's fur is that it's been quite warm in Aspen/Vail the last few days.
> I believe it's been about 12-15°C at the base elevation.  Seems she's still seasonally challenged, bless her heart.



Oh wow, that's like t-shirt weather here where I come from


----------



## Lounorada

jenjen1964 said:


> That fur looks like a bunch of different road kill all stitched together.







V0N1B2 said:


> What's funny about Kim's fur is that it's been quite warm in Aspen/Vail the last few days.
> I believe it's been about 12-15°C at the base elevation.*  Seems she's still seasonally challenged, bless her heart*.


----------



## Crystalina

Lounorada said:


> It's hilariously hideous :greengrin:
> 
> DailyMail




Well HELLO JERSEY SHORE!!!!! Lol


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> It's hilariously hideous :greengrin:
> 
> DailyMail




they killed chewbacca and made a coat of his fur!!!! [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

pukasonqo said:


> they killed chewbacca and made a coat of his fur!!!! [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


 
Actually they killed a lot of innocent animals to make this hideous fur.  They are disgusting.


----------



## Fairy-bag

littlerock said:


> I dunno. My son falls over/trips about 3,756 times a day. If my husband or MIL or nanny is next to him and I happen to be doing something, I may not even notice or even try and move to continue what I was doing. Falling over like that is just not a big deal in toddler world. It happens all day long. And this is coming from someone who is very maternal. Just playing devils advocate.
> But I know that it's kim k and she'll never do anything right by the masses. lol




I totally agree.


----------



## VickyB

There is no way that Kim's sisters don't make fun of her behind her back.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> It's hilariously hideous :greengrin:
> 
> DailyMail



ITA but since they only rent the furs perhaps that was the only one a viable.


----------



## White Orchid

jenjen1964 said:


> That fur looks like a bunch of different road kill all stitched together.


----------



## Ladybug09

Vidarose said:


> Maybe she was an extra on The Revenant and was allowed to take home some of the costumes? &#129300;[emoji1]



Lol. U so wrong!!!!


----------



## Lookin@bags

VickyB said:


> There is no way that Kim's sisters don't make fun of her behind her back.




+1 for sure


----------



## Lookin@bags

The ridiculous over the top fashion looks like she's filming for Absolutely Fabulous.
Big difference is they meant to be funny...


----------



## usmcwifey

This is probably what Kim and we'll all of the kardashians get done [emoji37]looks painful! Done by the same "dental" doctor and office they go to....
https://instagram.com/p/BD4z0XahLOi/


----------



## usmcwifey

^^^^Forgot to say the procedure runs between $15-40k [emoji33]


----------



## dangerouscurves

usmcwifey said:


> This is probably what Kim and we'll all of the kardashians get done [emoji37]looks painful! Done by the same "dental" doctor and office they go to....
> https://instagram.com/p/BD4z0XahLOi/




I think I'll throw up.


----------



## AECornell

That's like summer temps here in Scotland [emoji14] 



aleksandras said:


> Oh wow, that's like t-shirt weather here where I come from


----------



## Lounorada

First attempt at wearing one of the hideous pieces from Balmains F/W'16 collection (that was apparently 'inspired' by Kimbecile). 
She looks rough.

GettyImages


----------



## nastasja

I screenshotted for the comment but what's with the tongue.


----------



## Metrowestmama

YSoLovely said:


> Poor North. Kim doesn't give a f***, does she?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BD1P9fpJMhV/
> 
> 
> 
> I know kids fall over all the time, but Kim didn't even flinch (except to take her own foot out of the way)




You can tell she is not hands on anytime she wears a coat over her shoulders. Anyone knows with such 'fashion' you can't interact with a child that way.


----------



## Wildflower22

That dress is hideous. And the white color accentuates her fake curves.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> First attempt at wearing one of the hideous pieces from Balmains F/W'16 collection (that was apparently 'inspired' by Kimbecile).
> She looks rough.
> 
> GettyImages




The dress is a monstrosity, and she doesn't have the body for it.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think she probably would have looked fine in it if she was 115lbs again. And could smile for real.


----------



## Crystalina

She is ORANGE.


----------



## labelwhore04

She makes everything look so bad, even if the pieces themselves are pretty. I actually like the dress, it would probably look great on someone like Kendall.


----------



## whimsic

I love the dreas. Her face is bizarre, it's flawless - perfectly symmetrical and no line or wrinkle in sight. Just like a wax figure.


----------



## berrydiva

That's a nice dress but that is not the fit for her. Guess she's trying to be like Kylie with the tongue out thing.


----------



## saira1214

A little gaudy, but I like the top part. Man she really messed up her face.


----------



## White Orchid

3 marriages and 2 kids and you're still doing the tongue thing at 35.


----------



## bag-mania

The tongue thing looks trashy no matter who is doing it. When Kim does it it looks desperate and trashy.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

IMO Kim hit rock-bottom with that fur coat, white boots and top-knot. It's hard to criticize her outfits after seeing that since everything else is so much better.


----------



## Compass Rose

All I've got is she looks like the joker in a deck of cards.


----------



## krissa

I don't hate the look, lol. I'm so used to much more awful looks from her.


----------



## White Orchid

krissa said:


> I don't hate the look, lol. I'm so used to much more awful looks from her.


True. A garbage bag would even be a step up from that roadkill looking coat.


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks just like PMK. . . Except PMK dresses better lol.


----------



## eggpudding

labelwhore04 said:


> She makes everything look so bad, even if the pieces themselves are pretty. I actually like the dress, it would probably look great on someone like Kendall.



Agreed. Love the dress but she looks like a whale in it.


----------



## Lodpah

35 and brand new baby and out at the club trying to be sexy.


----------



## Oryx816

Lodpah said:


> 35 and brand new baby and out at the club trying to be sexy.




"Trying" is the operative word here.  She has been "trying" and failing for over a decade now.....it must be so exhausting.

Ok, Kim, a bronze star for effort.


----------



## lizmil

Compass Rose said:


> All I've got is she looks like the joker in a deck of cards.


That was my first thought too! Or something from Alice in Wonderland. I wonder where Kim's great taste came from? Said no one ever!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lounorada

So cute!

tumblr


----------



## Stansy

Does Kanye plan to ski in this ridiculous outfit??


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> Does Kanye plan to ski in this ridiculous outfit??



A ski suit? What's ridiculous about it?


----------



## berrydiva

The pics with him and North are sweet.

I really want them to take those extensions out of her head.


----------



## pukasonqo

Stansy said:


> Does Kanye plan to ski in this ridiculous outfit??




can he ski? i don't see yeezy as the sporting type but more like the "let's build an installation of post modernist snowmen" type
love north's hat, she is a cute little thing


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> can he ski? i don't see yeezy as the sporting type but *more like the "let's build an installation of post modernist snowmen" type*
> love north's hat, she is a cute little thing


 I really did laugh out loud. Well done, doll


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> A ski suit? What's ridiculous about it?



How does he want to move properly with the crotch of the suit hanging down to his knees? The suit may be a fashion statement but for sure it isn´t made for skiing.


----------



## redney

Stansy said:


> How does he want to move properly with the crotch of the suit hanging down to his knees? The suit may be a fashion statement but for sure it isn´t made for skiing.



He's doing the pap walk. Can't actually ski in that saggy crotch suit and regular boots. And that fuzzy neckwarmer is ridiculous in 45+ degree temps. Dude must be a pile of sweat in there.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> He's doing the pap walk. Can't actually ski in that saggy crotch suit and regular boots. *And that fuzzy neckwarmer is ridiculous in 45+ degree temps. Dude must be a pile of sweat in there.*



I was thinking that.

Look at the people in the background.  It's not that cold.  The sun is warm this time of year.


----------



## Sasha2012

He was skiing down the slopes of Colorado with the Kardashian clan earlier this week.

But when Kanye West arrived at Heathrow airport on Sunday it was back to business as he got to work promoting his chart-topping seventh album.

The 38-year-old Yeezus rapper appeared to have bypassed the holiday blues as he flashed a rare smile while making his way through the terminal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mily-skiing-break-Colorado.html#ixzz45SXAqbk1


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> How does he want to move properly with the crotch of the suit hanging down to his knees? The suit may be a fashion statement but for sure it isn´t made for skiing.



Hey maybe he needs the room.


----------



## gillianna

Nice pants.  Makes me thing of grandpas at the beach with their high socks and sandals.  He really has a way with fashion.


----------



## redney

His "I feel like Pablo" looks like an iron on decal.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> Nice pants.  Makes me thing of grandpas at the beach with their high socks and sandals.  He really has a way with fashion.


I wish I could say that's not the style but apparently this look is in with the cool kids.


----------



## pukasonqo

whenever i think of yeezy comparing himself to picasso the modern lovers come to mind:

Alright
Well he was only 5'3"
But girls could not resist his stare
Pablo Picasso never got called an *******
Not in New York


----------



## Junkenpo

pukasonqo said:


> can he ski? i don't see yeezy as the sporting type but more like the "let's build an installation of post modernist snowmen" type
> love north's hat, she is a cute little thing



I think he looked adorable with his daughter, but yes, the outfit.... 

As for the snowmen... lol


----------



## pukasonqo

Junkenpo said:


> I think he looked adorable with his daughter, but yes, the outfit....
> 
> 
> 
> As for the snowmen... lol




[emoji75][emoji74][emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## White Orchid

So a friend of hers husband was just murdered and to send her condolences, she posts a selfie with her and her friend???  Whuutt!!!


----------



## VickyB

Did anybody else notice that in all the Kim skiing pics she seems to be wearing 3 shirts? You can see them in layers over her $ss.


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> Hey maybe he needs the room.


 
Good one


----------



## pukasonqo

Stansy said:


> How does he want to move properly with the crotch of the suit hanging down to his knees? The suit may be a fashion statement but for sure it isn´t made for skiing.




he needs the space for his ego


----------



## myown

http://theberry.com/2014/05/21/a-fr...hian-used-to-work-for-paris-hilton-10-photos/

found this on pinterest


----------



## myown

buzzfeed


----------



## dangerouscurves

Remember this?


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> buzzfeed




Those two last photos!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> Remember this?
> View attachment 3326204


 
bwaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> First attempt at wearing one of the hideous pieces from Balmains F/W'16 collection (that was apparently 'inspired' by Kimbecile).
> She looks rough.
> 
> GettyImages



If it were shorter it would look good as a figure skater costume.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> *So a friend of hers husband was just murdered* and to send her condolences, she posts a selfie with her and her friend???  Whuutt!!!




will smith was a friend of kanye's??? had not heard that one!   and that was a pic of will smith's wife and her.   anyhoo..............we all know that anytime kim can bask in the memories of her time with reggie she will not let the chance pass to do so.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> First attempt at wearing one of the hideous pieces from Balmains F/W'16 collection (that was apparently 'inspired' by Kimbecile).
> She looks rough.
> 
> GettyImages







a writer on bazaar described it as a  "disco jailbird get up that looks like Fabergé egg and Beetlejuice had a the most adorably sparkly baby ever."


----------



## White Orchid

I know nothing about this Will Smith guy except that he was murdered and Kim puts up a selfie on Instagram, under the guise of a message of "sympathy".  Like, "my heart goes out to you, here's us together and me doing my usual duck-face.  May he rest in peace."

I meant what the...  Could she be more vain and insensitive?



bag-princess said:


> will smith was a friend of kanye's??? had not heard that one!   and that was a pic of will smith's wife and her.   anyhoo..............we all know that anytime kim can bask in the memories of her time with reggie she will not let the chance pass to do so.


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> I know nothing about this Will Smith guy except that he was murdered and Kim puts up a selfie on Instagram, under the guise of a message of "sympathy".  Like, "my heart goes out to you, here's us together and me doing my usual duck-face.  May he rest in peace."
> 
> I meant what the...  Could she be more vain and insensitive?



i bet she didn't called the wife or sent her a text


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I know nothing about this Will Smith guy except that he was murdered and Kim puts up a selfie on Instagram, under the guise of a message of "sympathy".  Like, "my heart goes out to you, here's us together and me doing my usual duck-face.  May he rest in peace."
> 
> *I meant what the...  Could she be more vain and insensitive?*



yes.  yes she can.





myown said:


> i bet she didn't called the wife or sent her a text




i would not bet against you!   in her pea brain she might believe that the poor woman would see her text - as if she is even thinking about something like checking twitter at this time!


----------



## bag-mania

White Orchid said:


> So a friend of hers husband was just  murdered and to send her condolences, she posts a selfie with her and  her friend???  Whuutt!!!



She is apparently a friend of Raquel, the wife of Will Smith, who was also shot. I don't know whether she or Kanye knew Will himself.

Regardless, in typical narcissist fashion, she had to turn the attention on herself.

ETA: Though I seriously doubt Raquel would want to hear from Kim K while she is in the hospital absorbing the fact that she just lost her husband and her kids' father. ​


----------



## berrydiva

^Will Smith played on the New Orleans Saints when Reggie played for them....hence how Kim knows them.



If Kim was ever the first person to post a selfie with someone who passed away or was injured....people do it all the time. It's part of why I think the whole social networking culture is weird...it seems to be the first thing people do in some weird need to "be involved".


----------



## Brandless

berrydiva said:


> ^Will Smith played on the New Orleans Saints when Reggie played for them....hence how Kim knows them.
> 
> 
> 
> If Kim was ever the first person to post a selfie with someone who passed away or was injured....people do it all the time. It's part of why I think the whole social networking culture is weird...it seems to be the first thing people do in some weird need to "be involved".




Sadly that is all too common. I see it in Facebook all the time--someone greeting another but posting selfie of themselves larger than the person being greeted. Or someone lamenting the loss of their loved one and posting selfie in front of the tombstone. Social media has bred a whole new generation of narcissistic individuals.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> a writer on bazaar described it as a  "disco jailbird get up that looks like Fabergé egg and Beetlejuice had a the most adorably sparkly baby ever."




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 4Elegance

bag-mania said:


> She is apparently a friend of Raquel, the wife of Will Smith, who was also shot. I don't know whether she or Kanye knew Will himself.
> 
> Regardless, in typical narcissist fashion, she had to turn the attention on herself.
> 
> ETA: Though I seriously doubt Raquel would want to hear from Kim K while she is in the hospital absorbing the fact that she just lost her husband and her kids' father. ​




So I know Racquel (went to college with she and her sister and am in the same sorority).  She and Kim are friends via Reggie.  Racquel has been on Keeping up with the Kardashians.  Everyone close to the family is hush on the situation on social media I find its only people who really aren't that close to her and Will posting stuff.  

I also noticed Kim chose a very old photo of the two of them together.  Rockie has been blonde over a year now.  I think Kim meant well but I wouldn't want to open up my FB and IG eventually have all of these notifications about that night.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3326388


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> a writer on bazaar described it as a  "disco jailbird get up that looks like Fabergé egg and Beetlejuice had a the most adorably sparkly baby ever."


----------



## shiny_things

White Orchid said:


> So a friend of hers husband was just murdered and to send her condolences, she posts a selfie with her and her friend???  Whuutt!!!



I swear to God, we're moving towards a time when posting a selfie whilst the baby is crowning our of us or in the middle of taking a poo is going to be perfectly acceptable.

giphy.com/gifs/no-gif-thomas-the-tank-engine-7hvkctkRc3Q6Q


----------



## Lounorada

Brandless said:


> Sadly that is all too common. I see it in Facebook all the time--someone greeting another but posting selfie of themselves larger than the person being greeted. Or someone lamenting the loss of their loved one and posting selfie in front of the tombstone. *Social media has bred a whole new generation of narcissistic individuals*.


 
Yep and it's a sad, sad thing indeed.


----------



## shiny_things

Right will someone tell me how to embed a GIF in a post like that, please?


----------



## usmcwifey

Funny...people on Instagram are saying "beautifully said Kim" "nice message kim[emoji173]&#65039;" ....people are idiots


----------



## CeeJay

usmcwifey said:


> Funny...people on Instagram are saying "beautifully said Kim" "nice message kim[emoji173]&#65039;" ....*people are idiots*



Anyone who "follows" her on Instagram would be in that "idiot" category IMO ..


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

CeeJay said:


> Anyone who "follows" her on Instagram would be in that "idiot" category IMO ..






You got that right...LOL


----------



## Oruka

Lounorada said:


> First attempt at wearing one of the hideous pieces from Balmains F/W'16 collection (that was apparently 'inspired' by Kimbecile).
> She looks rough.
> 
> GettyImages


 
She needs to lose about 25 more pounds and a lot have to come out of her back side. The dress is not for her, maybe if she was slimmer. Makeup is horrific as well, too much foundation. She was so beautiful, so sad she messed her face up that much. Only thing she can do now is stop getting PS.


----------



## usmcwifey

CeeJay said:


> Anyone who "follows" her on Instagram would be in that "idiot" category IMO ..




It's sad because you see a lot of younger girls but also grown *** women lol


----------



## ManilaMama

shiny_things said:


> Right will someone tell me how to embed a GIF in a post like that, please?




+ 100

Seriously ladies. Teach us how to embed a GIF? 

I have posted that question in the feedback forum for weeks now to no reply.


----------



## Sasha2012

ManilaMama said:


> + 100
> 
> Seriously ladies. Teach us how to embed a GIF?
> 
> I have posted that question in the feedback forum for weeks now to no reply.





shiny_things said:


> Right will someone tell me how to embed a GIF in a post like that, please?



It's not rocket science yall  You embed a gif the same way you post a picture. Click the insert image icon and post the link for the gif. Most times the url will end in .gif instead of .jpg

*Example*


----------



## Jikena

So, is the "shirt full-of-holes-that-look-like-they-were-made-by-mothes" the new style now ?

Scarlett in the last Nashville episode :

image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/15/1460440348-scarlett.jpg

Does it mean I can now keep my old shirts that have holes in them and look stylish ?


----------



## myown

Brandless said:


> Sadly that is all too common. I see it in Facebook all the time--someone greeting another but posting selfie of themselves larger than the person being greeted. Or someone lamenting the loss of their loved one and posting selfie in front of the tombstone. Social media has bred a whole new generation of narcissistic individuals.



that´s true. and sad


----------



## shiny_things

Sasha2012 said:


> It's not rocket science yall  You embed a gif the same way you post a picture. Click the insert image icon and post the link for the gif. Most times the url will end in .gif instead of .jpg
> 
> *Example*



I do that but it never seems to work


----------



## ManilaMama

Sasha2012 said:


> It's not rocket science yall  You embed a gif the same way you post a picture. Click the insert image icon and post the link for the gif. Most times the url will end in .gif instead of .jpg
> 
> *Example*



If this works then you are a genius. (Or I am a dumbo.. same same lah)... 






EDIT: IT WORKS! But I think it's because I'm on the laptop. I will try it on my phone using the app now.. hold up wait a minute mr postman


----------



## ManilaMama

Ok trying from my app on the phone..


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> It's not rocket science yall  You embed a gif the same way you post a picture. Click the insert image icon and post the link for the gif. Most times the url will end in .gif instead of .jpg
> 
> *Example*






cdn.osxdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/dancing-banana.gif


did what you said and it never works! 


let me try to wrap it in IMG tags..............

clicktorelease.com/code/gif/1.gif
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YSoLovely

^^I think tpf only accepts gifs from image hosting sites, such as imgur, photobucket, tinypic, etc...


----------



## caitlin1214

One of my best friends was killed by a drunk driver almost a year and a half ago, and there was a photo of me at her wake. 

In the funeral home, they had a slideshow of photos from her life projected onto the wall as well as a bulletin board with a collage of photos of her with her friends. One of them was of the two of us. In the picture, we were celebrating my birthday.  

I didn't take the photo, it was the same size as everyone else's and I wasn't involved in the making the photo board. 

The only time it is acceptable to have a photo of yourself when mourning someone else is if it's part of the bigger picture: you're mourning someone you lost and remembering the time you spent together. 



If it looks like someone is trying to be the main focus when it's supposed to be in memory of another person, that's when it's considered a faux pas.


I think that's how people see Kim's remembrance of Will Smith. Kim is known for taking selfies, so while it might not be her sentiment at all, it looks like she's posting just another selfie.


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> One of my best friends was killed by a drunk driver almost a year and a half ago, and there was a photo of me at her wake.
> 
> In the funeral home, they had a slideshow of photos from her life projected onto the wall as well as a bulletin board with a collage of photos of her with her friends. One of them was of the two of us. In the picture, we were celebrating my birthday.
> 
> I didn't take the photo, it was the same size as everyone else's and I wasn't involved in the making the photo board.
> 
> The only time it is acceptable to have a photo of yourself when mourning someone else is if it's part of the bigger picture: you're mourning someone you lost and remembering the time you spent together.
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like someone is trying to be the main focus when it's supposed to be in memory of another person, that's when it's considered a faux pas.
> 
> 
> I think that's how people see Kim's remembrance of Will Smith. Kim is known for taking selfies, so while it might not be her sentiment at all, it looks like she's posting just another selfie.




Sorry for your lost.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> Right will someone tell me how to embed a GIF in a post like that, please?





ManilaMama said:


> + 100
> Seriously ladies. Teach us how to embed a GIF?
> I have posted that question in the feedback forum for weeks now to no reply.





bag-princess said:


> did what you said and it never works!
> 
> let me try to wrap it in IMG tags..............




Easiest thing to do is just create an account with Imgur (it's free and takes a couple of mins to create). Upload your gifs onto there and then click on whichever gif you want to use, copy the _BBCode (message boards & forums) _[along the right side] then paste it into your post on tPF.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Easiest thing to do is just create an account with Imgur (it's free and takes a couple of mins to create). Upload your gifs onto there and then click on whichever gif you want to use, copy the _BBCode (message boards & forums) _[along the right side] then paste it into your post on tPF.






thanks!!!






http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> thanks!!!








You're welcome!


----------



## Sasha2012

They often been compared in the past, but Kim Kardashian and Kylie Jenner showed off their different styles on Wednesday.

The sisters wore black outfits in very different ways as they filmed Keeping Up With The Kardashians in Los Angeles.

While 18-year-old Kylie covered up, Kim, 35, was showing off her post-baby body in a skintight outfit, four months after giving birth to son Saint.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-films-KUWTK-Kylie-Jenner.html#ixzz45lifthtH


----------



## Oryx816

Her rear looks like Shrek's onion carriage but in black.

If I were any good with photoshop I would have Donkey, Shrek and Fiona sticking their heads out of her butt.


----------



## lulu212121

OMG! Her rear is too much! I wonder if she has back problems? The butt & heels? My back would not make it.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sigh what else is there to say about that monstrosity of a butt, I'm just curious what she thinks of it when she looks in the mirror and if she is devastated she ruined her body like that.


----------



## berrydiva

I take no pleasure in finding anything negative to say about her at this point....just ah'mess.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> They often been compared in the past, but Kim Kardashian and Kylie Jenner showed off their different styles on Wednesday.
> 
> The sisters wore black outfits in very different ways as they filmed Keeping Up With The Kardashians in Los Angeles.
> 
> While 18-year-old Kylie covered up, Kim, 35, was showing off her post-baby body in a skintight outfit, four months after giving birth to son Saint.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-films-KUWTK-Kylie-Jenner.html#ixzz45lifthtH



She can't be serious.


----------



## raffifi

so she stopped hiding her enormous butt under big hideous coats and started to hide her face behind these weird and gigantic things? supposedly sunglasses?


I don't get why some people think this woman has style? Or does only she and her family think that? Everything just looks ridiculous to me.


----------



## chowlover2

Between the butt and the boobs, her back must ache...


----------



## Jikena

So she kept the ski glasses to wear in the city ?


That outfit.


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> Between the butt and the boobs, her back must ache...




I think that's exactly how she keeps it balanced.


----------



## shiny_things

I mean I don't have the best fashion sense ever, but I hope I could put together a much better outfit than that with less ridiculous arse even if I was blindfolded and high on drugs.


----------



## bag-mania

I bet it's impossible for her to sleep on her back. It would be like trying to sleep balanced on a basketball.


----------



## Brandless

bag-mania said:


> I bet it's impossible for her to sleep on her back. It would be like trying to sleep balanced on a basketball.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;on the upside balancing on a ball might work wonders on her core!

But seriously that view of the back just shocked me.


----------



## usmcwifey

bag-mania said:


> I bet it's impossible for her to sleep on her back. It would be like trying to sleep balanced on a basketball.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] this reminds me of something I saw a few days ago.... Had to find it! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

usmcwifey said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] this reminds me of something I saw a few days ago.... Had to find it! [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3328809



What I still don't understand is why she got fat transfers and still wore butt pads. Their weird obsession with being something they're not is creepy.


----------



## caitlin1214

I feel like those textured tights should be worn under something.


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> I feel like those textured tights should be worn under something.



They're actually pants not tights. She just looks tragic in them as per the norm.


----------



## MySharona

Y'all had to post those rear view photos didn't you.  And then I found this:  (Star added to maintain forum decorum)


----------



## dell

MySharona said:


> Y'all had to post those rear view photos didn't you.  And then I found this:  (Star added to maintain forum decorum)




Omg that made me seriously laugh out loud!!!!

Considering Kim is or was my bf celebrity crush it makes me feel amazing when I see these pics [emoji16]


----------



## kemilia

raffifi said:


> so she stopped hiding her enormous butt under big hideous coats and started to hide her face behind these weird and gigantic things? supposedly sunglasses?
> 
> 
> I don't get why some people think this woman has style? Or does only she and her family think that? Everything just looks ridiculous to me.


What I find scary is for months she has been hiding that butt under coats--during the whole pregnancy and all the months after. 

So now she thinks she is finally in "no coat needed anymore" mode??!! I thank all of her many coats for shielding us from whatever was going on under them.


----------



## pukasonqo

can we start a petition to bring those coats back? those poor (un needed) body guards must get paid extra for walking behind kimbo


----------



## Lodpah

That is so abnormal.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what atrocity Riccardo is dreaming up for Kimmie Kakes to wear to the Met Ball?


----------



## Sasha2012

He has a handful of parody social-media accounts dedicated to his facial expressions.

And Kanye West once again gave the Internet something to talk about as he was pictured holding a rare and genuine grin as he met his hero Kobe Bryant following his triumphant final game with the LA Lakers at the Staples Center on Wednesday evening.

The rapper giggled like a child as he fan-boyed hard over the successful and now-retired basketball player backstage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Bryant-final-Lakers-game.html#ixzz45qwdwAlo


----------



## berrydiva

He's so excited around other people.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what atrocity Riccardo is dreaming up for Kimmie Kakes to wear to the Met Ball?


 I almost wanted to ask if she'd even be invited this year.


Then I remembered that since Kanye West is a "fashion" designer, he must have connections to that sort of thing. 



Either that or they're just inviting any and everybody to the Met Ball these days.


----------



## caitlin1214

MySharona said:


> Y'all had to post those rear view photos didn't you.  And then I found this:  (Star added to maintain forum decorum)



Haha! Jabba the Kardashian.

Or is it Kim the Hutt?


----------



## VickyB

Wish I could see what ya'll are seeing regarding Kim's a$$ w/o coat covering pics! My computer screen doesn't support real images over 50 inches in size.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> He's so excited around other people.




Actually he's always really excited around other men...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

He never looks like that around Kim and the kids.


----------



## VickyB

chowlover2 said:


> Actually he's always really excited around other men...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> He never looks like that around Kim and the kids.



Nobody looks that excited around Kim.


----------



## shiny_things

I just don't understand why people have a thing about giant asses or boobs. They only look good if they match with the rest of the body. Women who actually have big asses have the thighs to go with it.

It just looks completely deformed. I don't understand how anyone can look at it and think it looks good.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> He's so excited around other people.



he really is.  



caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! Jabba the Kardashian.
> 
> Or is it Kim the Hutt?



:lolots::lolots:



shiny_things said:


> I just don't understand why people have a thing about giant asses or boobs. They only look good if they match with the rest of the body. Women who actually have big asses have the thighs to go with it.
> 
> It just looks completely deformed. I don't understand how anyone can look at it and think it looks good.




i will never understand this phenomenon either!   if that is what God gave you - that is one thing.  but to go out and actively seek someone to fill your behind with silicone to the point that it looks like a small island behind you is just insane!    i swear it is these men and their hoochie mama rap video's!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> They often been compared in the past, but Kim Kardashian and Kylie Jenner showed off their different styles on Wednesday.
> 
> The sisters wore black outfits in very different ways as they filmed Keeping Up With The Kardashians in Los Angeles.
> 
> While 18-year-old Kylie covered up, Kim, 35, was showing off her post-baby body in a skintight outfit, four months after giving birth to son Saint.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-films-KUWTK-Kylie-Jenner.html#ixzz45lifthtH



If there is anyone alive that thinks a big a$$ like that is sexy......holy moley. &#128552;&#128562;&#128552;&#128562;


----------



## mkr

Is that Blac Chyna?[emoji38]


----------



## gillianna

Seriously how does one sit comfortably on a chair with that?  My friends grandma has a big butt and she can't reach to wipe herself in the toilet.  And her butt looks way smaller than Kim's.


----------



## Lodpah

Well maybe Kanye used it as a bouncing ball?


----------



## saira1214

Someone please make the pumpkin/watermelon meme with this gem!


----------



## chocolatechippy

Oryx816 said:


> Her rear looks like Shrek's onion carriage but in black.
> 
> If I were any good with photoshop I would have Donkey, Shrek and Fiona sticking their heads out of her butt.


----------



## dangerouscurves

gillianna said:


> Seriously how does one sit comfortably on a chair with that?  My friends grandma has a big butt and she can't reach to wipe herself in the toilet.  And her butt looks way smaller than Kim's.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## letteshop

I know this is Kim's thread, but since you were talking about how can she sit on that ***, how can you lie down too.  I saw this on Khloe's IG this morning.


----------



## duna

letteshop said:


> I know this is Kim's thread, but since you were talking about how can she sit on that ***, how can you lie down too.  I saw this on Khloe's IG this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330601



All these gigantic fake bums just make me puke......


----------



## Sasha2012

She's lamented her ongoing struggle to lose the weight she gained while pregnant with her second child time and time again.

But Kim Kardashian shouldn't be so hard on herself as she looked in incredible shape when she was pictured heading out in New York City on Friday evening.

The mother-of-two continued to parade her enviable post-baby curves as she slipped into a form-flattering black midi dress for the low-key night out at Nobu with Jonathan Cheban.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-midi-dress-NYC-night-out.html#ixzz460qWAPsf


----------



## buzzytoes

That is exactly the type of thing she should be wearing - something with lines that curve make the waist look thinner. I'm not a fan of the dress in general, but yay for finally wearing something appropriate!


----------



## Stansy

I can't believe it - she has her boobs covered!


----------



## YSoLovely

Should have gone up a size or two, but otherwise this is a good look for her.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that dress.


----------



## berrydiva

letteshop said:


> I know this is Kim's thread, but since you were talking about how can she sit on that ***, how can you lie down too.  I saw this on Khloe's IG this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330601



Is this a real IG post? These women are so very sad to me sometimes. Your body is really all you have to offer? Seriously?!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West's surprise appearance at the end of Asap Rocky's set at Coachella Music Festival the night before would have been great - had the sound not cut out.

The rapper was looking somewhat glum as he rejoined his glamorous wife Kim Kardashian in New York City on Saturday.

The couple was seen leaving a photography studio that was most likely about Kim, who looked amazing in a silky blue slip gown over a black turtleneck.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rise-performance-Coachella.html#ixzz463I8Vk00


----------



## lovely

So just to recap, an Adidas workout jacket layered under a silk dress that literally looks like it burst at the seam (the leg slit) and a fur coat.

Okay, then.


----------



## AEGIS

LMAO! she has LOST it.


----------



## ManilaMama

What in the world is this crazy nightie over shirt look they're trying to pull off?!? Even Kendall did a nightie over a white Tshirt recently. It's ridiculous!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Out. Of. Her. Mind. She has hit that point where she is too rich and too crazy and no one in her camp will say anything cuz they are just worried about their own paycheck. And she is becoming a total fruitcake.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm sure Kanye put this together for her. Or we might have a folie a deux situation on our hands.


----------



## usmcwifey

For someone who cleaned out her closet to try and make her more stylish he did one crappy a** job! Clearly she's losing her eye sight of she thinks any of this looks good (or her mind....or both)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mess. She looks stupid.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Is this for real, a slip dress over an Adidas workout jacket, why, how, why? I really need to know the thought process behind this outfit.


----------



## Suzie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West's surprise appearance at the end of Asap Rocky's set at Coachella Music Festival the night before would have been great - had the sound not cut out.
> 
> The rapper was looking somewhat glum as he rejoined his glamorous wife Kim Kardashian in New York City on Saturday.
> 
> The couple was seen leaving a photography studio that was most likely about Kim, who looked amazing in a silky blue slip gown over a black turtleneck.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rise-performance-Coachella.html#ixzz463I8Vk00



Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, it did!! WTF!


----------



## mkr

The whole family is running around with their jackets half off.  I know Kim's covering her butt and I whole heartedly thank her for that, but can't she just get a bigger size dress?

Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## Stansy

There are no words for this mess...


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks like a botched, plastic, painful mess 

Her 'outfit'... 

Eww @ her cardigan dragging on the floor.


----------



## lizmil

"Looks amazing" yes amazingly bad!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## labelwhore04

What the..? Is she trolling us? She's really lost her mind.


----------



## caitlin1214

Just .... no.



Her sweatshirt would look better with the guy behind her's blue track pants.


----------



## clevercat

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks like a botched, plastic, painful mess
> 
> Her 'outfit'...
> 
> Eww @ her cardigan dragging on the floor.




I am pretty sure no one is going to be asking you to identify this get-up, Lou! 
[emoji3]


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm convinced she wore this outfit as clickbait. Not even bird brained Kimberly can think this *look* is _it_. :weird:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Suzie said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, it did!! WTF!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## duna

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West's surprise appearance at the end of Asap Rocky's set at Coachella Music Festival the night before would have been great - had the sound not cut out.
> 
> The rapper was looking somewhat glum as he rejoined his glamorous wife Kim Kardashian in New York City on Saturday.
> 
> The couple was seen leaving a photography studio that was most likely about Kim, who looked amazing in a silky blue slip gown over a black turtleneck.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rise-performance-Coachella.html#ixzz463I8Vk00



Looks like the dress split at the seams it's so tight! A total mess....


----------



## dangerouscurves

clevercat said:


> I am pretty sure no one is going to be asking you to identify this get-up, Lou!
> [emoji3]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

She looks stupid.


----------



## Lounorada

clevercat said:


> I am pretty sure no one is going to be asking you to identify this get-up, Lou!
> [emoji3]


----------



## bag-princess

i am convinced that it was written into that marriage contract somewhere - that kanye had the right and the authority to dress her as he saw fit and she must wear it no questions asked.  period!  ya'll know he was so obsessed with her and i believe for years he was imagining getting his hands on her - as his own dress up doll only of course!


----------



## gillianna

Maybe Kanye dresses Kim the way he would love to dress.  Kanye needs to hang with Caitlyn.  I am sure she would share her clothes.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> Maybe Kanye dresses Kim the way he would love to dress.  Kanye needs to hang with Caitlyn.  I am sure she would share her clothes.


Extra. Kanye isn't trying to be a woman.


----------



## gillianna

But he seems to hate women by the way he dresses his possibly pretend wife or can say bitc- which is how he loving refers to her in his songs on many occasions for dressing her and having her walk around like this.  

He seems to love fashion and I thought the Liberache glitter jacket he wore a few weeks ago looked really pretty in him. 

 He is always full of laughter standing next to RIchardo.   And maybe due to his love of the couture fashions he designs he might like playing dress up.  Nothing wrong with that.  This is a joke gossip thread made to have a good laugh.


----------



## WishList986

Maybe it's a kink thing LOL


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> But he seems to hate women by the way he dresses his possibly pretend wife or can say bitc- which is how he loving refers to her in his songs on many occasions for dressing her and having her walk around like this.
> 
> He seems to love fashion and I thought the Liberache glitter jacket he wore a few weeks ago looked really pretty in him.
> 
> He is always full of laughter standing next to RIchardo.   And maybe due to his love of the couture fashions he designs he might like playing dress up.  Nothing wrong with that.  This is a joke gossip thread made to have a good laugh.


You're taking so many ridiculous leaps. Smh.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> You're taking so many ridiculous leaps. Smh.


----------



## NicolesCloset

This is a joke. There is no way they are serious. Come on now

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

NicolesCloset said:


> This is a joke. There is no way they are serious. Come on now
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app




kimbo has become the butt of the joke
quite suitable with her, ehem, "pert" attachment


----------



## myown

letteshop said:


> I know this is Kim's thread, but since you were talking about how can she sit on that ***, how can you lie down too.  I saw this on Khloe's IG this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330601



 what am i looking at?


----------



## bisousx

gillianna said:


> B*ut he seems to hate women by the way he dresses his possibly pretend wife or can say bitc- which is how he loving refers to her in his songs on many occasions for dressing her and having her walk around like this.
> *
> He seems to love fashion and I thought the Liberache glitter jacket he wore a few weeks ago looked really pretty in him.
> 
> He is always full of laughter standing next to RIchardo.   And maybe due to his love of the couture fashions he designs he might like playing dress up.  Nothing wrong with that.  This is a joke gossip thread made to have a good laugh.



I agree with this. Even if he was straight, his behavior would still strike me as the type of man who hates women. I bet the only woman he really loved and respected was his mother.


----------



## berrydiva

NicolesCloset said:


> This is a joke. There is no way they are serious. Come on now
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app



Guess I don't get the joke...as being gay doesn't mean you want to be a woman.


----------



## NicolesCloset

berrydiva said:


> Guess I don't get the joke...as being gay doesn't mean you want to be a woman.


I mean what she's wearing is a joke

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lp640

Kim Kardashian in Iceland.

OMFG.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't even know what to say....


----------



## clevercat

Wwhhhhhyyy???


----------



## cookiemonsterr

Oh man that bodysuit... Is this a real picture?!


----------



## redney

HAhahahahahahaha. What a fool!


----------



## saira1214

Wow! She's trying so desperately, but failing at every turn.


----------



## Aminamina

She resembles a toad nowadays. But can someone enlighten me please - where is her newborn son? Not a hint of the little guy, no mention...But what's really weird to me - she acts like there's no newborn baby in her life(that should be her life now) whatsoever.


----------



## redney

Aminamina said:


> She resembles a toad nowadays. But can someone enlighten me please - where is her newborn son? Not a hint of the little guy, no mention...But what's really weird to me - *she acts like there's no newborn baby in her life(that should be her life now) whatsoever*.



From what we've seen, she's not maternal. Her kids are with nannies, her mother, etc. She appears to pay them no mind.


----------



## Stansy

Lol at the guy carrying her B


----------



## Lounorada

lp640 said:


> Kim Kardashian in Iceland.
> 
> OMFG.


----------



## Aminamina

redney said:


> From what we've seen, she's not maternal. Her kids are with nannies, her mother, etc. She appears to pay them no mind.


what a toad


----------



## redney

Kanye named in lawsuit about Tidal.

http://variety.com/2016/digital/new...bscribing-to-tidal-lawsuit-claims-1201755580/

*[FONT=&quot]Kanye West Tricked Fans Into Subscribing to Tidal, Lawsuit Claims[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Janko Roettgers [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Senior Silicon Valley Correspondent @jank0 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]April 18, 2016 | 10:22AM PT 

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Did Kanye West deceive fans about the release of his latest album to boost Tidal&#8217;s numbers? That&#8217;s exactly what a new class-action lawsuit alleges.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]First, a quick recap: Kanye West released his long-awaited new album &#8220;The Life of Pablo&#8221; exclusively on Tidal in February. At first, the release was meant to be a limited exclusive, but a few days later, West doubled down on Tidal, proclaiming that the album would &#8220;never ever be on Apple,&#8221; and permanently exclusive to Tidal.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]However, in this instance, &#8220;never ever&#8221; only lasted a little over a month. On April 1st, &#8220;The Life of Pablo&#8221; did show up on Apple Music, as well as on Spotify and Google Play Music. That was deception, according to the lawsuit against West, Tidal owner Jay-Z and Tidal itself filed in San Francisco Monday. The lawsuit was filed by Edelson PC on behalf of a single California consumer, but seeks class-action status.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]&#8220;By the time Mr. West changed course and broadly released &#8216;The Life of Pablo,&#8217; the deceptive marketing ploy had served its purpose: Tidal&#8217;s subscriber numbers had tripled, streaming numbers were through the roof, and Tidal had collected the personal information, credit card numbers, and social media information of millions of deceived consumers,&#8221;  the lawsuit alleges.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]The lawsuit further claims that West and Tidal never really intended for the album to be an exclusive. Instead, they just wanted to boost Tidal&#8217;s subscriber numbers &#8212; which indeed did get a big bump from the release. Tidal may have signed up as many as two million new subscribers thanks to the album, claims the lawsuit, arguing that this could have added as much as $84 million to Tidal&#8217;s valuation.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]The lawsuit now aims to not only reimburse users for any subscription fees they may have paid as a result of West&#8217;s album release, but also change its course on one key aspect of its business: Free trials aren&#8217;t supposed to automatically convert into paid subscriptions anymore.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]The lawsuit only demands this change for any trials started as a result of the &#8220;TLOP&#8221; promotion, but it points to a bigger issue: Most subscription services use what&#8217;s commonly called a &#8220;negative option&#8221; to convert free trials into paying customers.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Users have to enter their credit card number at the beginning of a trial, and then cancel before the trial period is over to not get charged for the next month. Consumers understandably don&#8217;t like this, but it&#8217;s been a very effective way to amass subscribers. In fact, insiders have pointed to the absence of a negative renewal option as one of the key reasons for the failure of Tidal&#8217;s competitor Rdio.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Any judgement that puts pressure on Tidal to change course on negative option renewals could seriously jeopardize its future growth &#8212; which may be enough of a reason for Tidal to settle.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]A Tidal spokesperson didn&#8217;t respond to a request for comment.[/FONT]


----------



## Jikena

What the hell is this bodysuit.

Also, she really needs to stop with those hideous fur coats. Sometimes I think about how Khloe must have told her about animals' atrocity when it comes to fur and she was probably like "pfu, I don't care about animals"... which makes it even worse (-> I'm saying that because Khloe used to wear fur I think and then on a KUWTK episode, she did the cover for PETA and they showed her the atrocity animals had to go through to get those coats, and then she stopped wearing fur - wasn't only for the show as she wore a fake fur coat with "F$CK FUR" written on it).


----------



## White Orchid

Why is her bodyguard holding her handbag?  Are Birkins that heavy???


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Why is her bodyguard holding her handbag?  Are Birkins that heavy???




the birkin might distract us from the glorious view of kimbo in all her splendor
actually, the birkin is the only thing worth looking at!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Are they in Iceland for Kourt's b-day or something?


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> the birkin might distract us from the glorious view of kimbo in all her splendor
> actually, the birkin is the only thing worth looking at!


Nah, trust me, it's worth looking at.  I can always do with a derisive laugh first thing in the morning!


----------



## stylesnob

Teletubbie


----------



## lovely

I don't get it. Does she really think that looks nice? I wouldn't want to wear that to the mailbox, let alone if I knew paparazzi were going to be taking my pictures.

Sidenote: going to Iceland SHOULD be a paparazzi experience, no? I feel like they totally call the paps if they even find them in Iceland!


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't even know what to say....



    neither do i!!!



stylesnob said:


> Teletubbie




that's it!!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

I'm guessing this is a completely fabricated story to serve the dual purpose of promoting both the show and Kanye's album. I don't believe anything they say. 



> *Kim Kardashian Reveals How Kanye West Reacted When North Accidentally Destroyed Every 'Life of Pablo' Rap*
> 
> Uh-oh! *Kim Kardashian* and *Kanye West*s adorable daughter, *North West*, accidentally destroyed all of her famous fathers new raps prior to the release of his latest album, _The Life of Pablo_. Kardashian reveals the snafu during the series finale of_ Kocktails With Khloé_.
> 
> Kanye had every single rap in his iPhone before he started really working on_ Pablo_ and then North flushed it down the toilet, the _Selfish_ author, 35, says in a sneak peek of Wednesdays episode. They could not be retrieved  we sent it to, like, four places.
> 
> West, who appears in the finale alongside pals *John Legend* and *Chrissy Teigen*, adds: No Apple genius is genius enough.
> 
> Perhaps surprisingly, though, the usually riled-up rapper, 38, kept his calm.
> 
> He didnt even get mad, Kardashian added. I would have at least screamed, cried.
> Watch the sneak peek above.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...north-accidentally-destroyed-his-raps-w203178


----------



## kasumi168

Is that horrendous bodysuit a Yeezy? That's the only reason why i think she is wearing that.

I suddenly prefer her in the slip gown over adidas trackie instead


----------



## Jujuma

I will confess here, anonymously, that I use my TV as a radio in that I'll have it on as background when I am doing things and occasionally the Kardashians are on. (Ok, I might be a little obsessed to see how far back clues can be found regarding what was to become the Bruce/Caitlyn situation.) There was an episode when Kim was pregnant and too tired to try on her clothes to put outfits together so she actually hired someone WITH HER BODY SIZE to try them on for her. There is no one on the planet with her body size, not pre pregnancy, not post pregnancy not ever. I am convinced she is having someone who is a size two try on her outfits and she is convinced she will look the same wearing them...oh and she must not own a mirror and everyone around her blows smoke up that big old rear end of her's. (I hate myself when I have it on but I was a sociology minor in college and I think all these reality shows are fascinating from a sociological stand point and unfortunately am saddened by what they say about our society. It really concerns me that there are young women that look up to these women or (gasp) call them role models. I use to think that maybe it was ok because they were comfortable in their own skin, but they are no longer healthy in that regard because they are not healthy in their own skin. Too much plastic going on, very sad.)


----------



## Jujuma

And what's with the "Working Girl"(love that movie just watched it for the 200th time) white socks and sneaks. It just adds to the all wrongness of the outfit. CLOSE THE COAT, no one wants to see that! Sorry this outfit really scared my corneas.


----------



## WishList986

These bodysuits remind me of the old lady on tv who does jazzercise/chair exercises. Except that that lady looks adorable and Kim looks like trash.


----------



## qudz104

Aminamina said:


> She resembles a toad nowadays. But can someone enlighten me please - where is her newborn son? Not a hint of the little guy, no mention...But what's really weird to me - she acts like there's no newborn baby in her life(that should be her life now) whatsoever.




True. At least an empty stroller symbolizing north showed up more often but this poor little guy was only seen like 2x via ig.


----------



## Lodpah

Is she trying to be sexy? She's a laughingstock not sexy nor desirable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> I'm guessing this is a completely fabricated story to serve the dual purpose of promoting both the show and Kanye's album. I don't believe anything they say.




Calm is never an adjective used to describe a Kanye reaction and I refuse to believe that any working artist only has their work on their iPhone, not even one as arrogant and out of touch with reality as Kanye. He must know even he is not immune to technological failure.


----------



## Leelee786

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Calm is never an adjective used to describe a Kanye reaction and I refuse to believe that any working artist only has their work on their iPhone, not even one as arrogant and out of touch with reality as Kanye. He must know even he is not immune to technological failure.




Even if it is true Im positive he had his phone backed up on the cloud [emoji19] #theyneedmorepeople


----------



## michie

lp640 said:


> Kim Kardashian in Iceland.
> 
> OMFG.



So...I saw someone IRL wearing these boots...in Target.


----------



## LemonDrop

i think she is depressed. She is a social media expert. She knows exactly what she is doing when she wears something. And what she is saying is I. Don't. Give. A. F$&@. And the topless pic in a random bathroom?! She is depressed and falling apart. It is all coming together now.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks ah'mess


----------



## myown

lp640 said:


> Kim Kardashian in Iceland.
> 
> OMFG.



it almost looks worse from behind


----------



## myown

lovely said:


> zi experience, no? I feel like they totally call the paps if they even find them in Iceland!



i agree. i think so, too


----------



## Croatia




----------



## CMaylv

croatia said:


> View attachment 3333043




lmfao


----------



## DC-Cutie

E! showing old episodes with Kim and Reggie... her old face, her old body and her old fashions...  ahhhhh the memories


----------



## caitlin1214

I know they like to be photographed in different parts of the world.

Why Iceland?


----------



## myown

no idea, but i would like to visit Iceland, too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Iceland is gorgeous. From what I've seen on Kim and Kourt's snap, it looks like they actually took a real vacation and not one arranged by E! cameras. I'm surprised.


----------



## DiorT

DC-Cutie said:


> E! showing old episodes with Kim and Reggie... her old face, her old body and her old fashions...  ahhhhh the memories




I know..watching in background myself...Kim actually had some sort of personality too!!


----------



## Pinkcooper

I had my baby around the same time that Kim had Saint and  I don't know how she's able to be away from him for so long. My baby just turned 4 months and all the milestones so far have been amazing. I wouldn't want to miss any!


----------



## kemilia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Are they in Iceland for Kourt's b-day or something?


A theory from a blind gossip site I read is that no way does Kim want to be at Coachella with alleged hubbie because: 

she is still hefty, the celeb women at Coachella dress in daisy dukes and cute little outfits, she would be so very uncomfortable (and sweating up a storm) all spanxed up and wearing a long coat all the time to cover said spanxed body. So off to Iceland where it is chillier and she can dress the way she does--spanx bodysuit/fur coat/white sneaker-army boot--and be comfortable temp wise.

Every time I think "this is the tippy-top of bad looks" she proves me wrong. And I thank her for that!


----------



## kemilia

Pinkcooper said:


> I had my baby around the same time that Kim had Saint and  I don't know how she's able to be away from him for so long. My baby just turned 4 months and all the milestones so far have been amazing. I wouldn't want to miss any!


Have there been any pics of the baby WITH Kim? I saw the couple of IG (I think) pics she put out there of the new baby.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kemilia said:


> A theory from a blind gossip site I read is that no way does Kim want to be at Coachella with alleged hubbie because:
> 
> she is still hefty, the celeb women at Coachella dress in daisy dukes and cute little outfits, she would be so very uncomfortable (and sweating up a storm) all spanxed up and wearing a long coat all the time to cover said spanxed body. So off to Iceland where it is chillier and she can dress the way she does--spanx bodysuit/fur coat/white sneaker-army boot--and be comfortable temp wise.
> 
> Every time I think "this is the tippy-top of bad looks" she proves me wrong. And I thank her for that!



That sounds really  silly. Who hops on a flight to Iceland to just to escape Coachella...

Them being there for Kourtney's birthday makes much more sense, IMO. Those blind items love reaching to the sky with their 'theories' and such. Logic be damned.


----------



## redney

kemilia said:


> A theory from a blind gossip site I read is that no way does Kim want to be at Coachella with alleged hubbie because:
> 
> she is still hefty, the celeb women at Coachella dress in daisy dukes and cute little outfits, she would be so very uncomfortable (and sweating up a storm) all spanxed up and wearing a long coat all the time to cover said spanxed body. So off to Iceland where it is chillier and she can dress the way she does--spanx bodysuit/fur coat/white sneaker-army boot--and be comfortable temp wise.
> 
> Every time I think "this is the tippy-top of bad looks" she proves me wrong. And I thank her for that!



Kim is so seasonally and weather challenged with her 'outfits' I can't imagine she'd start to think of it now.


----------



## Sasha2012

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Iceland is gorgeous. From what I've seen on Kim and Kourt's snap, it looks like they actually took a real vacation and not one arranged by E! cameras. I'm surprised.



I saw a pic of them filming today. I also read a few days ago that they would be traveling to Iceland because Kanye is shooting a music video.


----------



## shiny_things

I'm afraid fashion has officially died. Kim has killed it. She dresses so badly, not even all the people in the world dressing well can make up for it.

It's over people. Done.

Close down the forum.


----------



## clevercat

shiny_things said:


> I'm afraid fashion has officially died. Kim has killed it. She dresses so badly, not even all the people in the world dressing well can make up for it.
> 
> It's over people. Done.
> 
> Close down the forum.




Rest in Purse, everyone...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> I saw a pic of them filming today. I also read a few days ago that they would be traveling to Iceland because Kanye is shooting a music video.



Hmm, interesting. I noticed The Dream in one of Kourt's snaps, maybe Ye is up to something.


----------



## prettyprincess

The only logical explanation for the last two looks is that she got surgery and has to hide a compression garment. Bc otherwise wtf.


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That sounds really  silly. Who hops on a flight to Iceland to just to escape Coachella...
> 
> Them being there for Kourtney's birthday makes much more sense, IMO. Those blind items love reaching to the sky with their 'theories' and such. Logic be damned.



 KIM "I'm too fat to wear skimpy clothes" KARDASHIAN.


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> KIM "I'm too fat to wear skimpy clothes" KARDASHIAN.



Naw, she will always squeeze herself into clothing many sizes too small. Someone posted they're there for Kanye's video shoot.


----------



## VickyB

prettyprincess said:


> The only logical explanation for the last two looks is that she got surgery and has to hide a compression garment. Bc otherwise wtf.



All Kims' get ups, hair styles and make up leave me thinking wtf.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ayubalixxx said:


> kim always look ing  gorgeous .




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Thanks for the laughs.





+1 [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Thanks for the laughs.


 
haha, true!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I didn't see anyone say kids don't fall/ should never fall/ it's a terrible thing if they do fall... Everyone knows kids fall all the time, that ain't something new.
> Kim and her obvious lack of a basic reaction to her child falling at her feet is worth commenting on, it is her thread after all.
> 
> Any mother I know at least looks up/over to their child if they fall over to see if their OK. It isn't that difficult to do.





EXACTLY!!!

Even when I know everything is fine I at least let them know I know and care about  what is going on with them - no matter what I may be doing!


----------



## Lounorada

I'm wondering why no one is questioning what _Kanye_ is wearing... :ninja:
Did he get a new job as an airport baggage handler or a garbage collector? :greengrin:

tumblr


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> I'm wondering why no one is questioning what _Kanye_ is wearing... :ninja:
> Did he get a new job as an airport baggage handler or a garbage collector? :greengrin:
> 
> tumblr



Hey now, he is clearly dressed as a crossing guard. Kanye is all about safety.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> Hey now, he is clearly dressed as a crossing guard. Kanye is all about safety.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh, I sure as hell noticed but after awhile with these two, it's like wash.rinse.repeat so I don't even bother lol.

Freak.



Lounorada said:


> I'm wondering why no one is questioning what _Kanye_ is wearing... :ninja:
> Did he get a new job as an airport baggage handler or a garbage collector? :greengrin:
> 
> tumblr


----------



## myown

> *Kim Kardashian: North Forced Me To Stop Breastfeeding*
> 
> During a recent episode of Kocktails With Khloe, reality star Kim Kardashian revealed that her nearly 3-year-old daughter North forced her to stop breastfeeding son Saint, 4 months, due to jealousy.
> 
> I was feeding him on [one] side and she was so jealous that she took her little milk box and put it in my bra with the straw sticking out and she wanted to drink while he was drinking, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star, 35, revealed.
> 
> But after that, Nori had a change of heart.
> 
> She said to me this weekend: Mommy, Im not mad anymore, Kim said. You can feed baby brother and I wont cry. And I was like: Honey, the milks all dried up.
> 
> Auntie Khloe responded, She knows what shes doing.
> 
> In January, Kim wrote about her daughters jealousy while breastfeeding.
> 
> For some reason, North hates when I feed the baby, and she lays on my lap so Saint cant be right in front of me to eat, LOL! she shared. Ive started to include her: Sometimes I will pump and have her feed him the bottle. That totally worked! She loved helping me, as opposed to my attention being off of her, and now she is my little helper.



taken from celebritybabyscoop, there is also a video: click


----------



## lizmil

What an idiot!  You feed the baby, the older child learns!  Maybe if she ever paid North attention, she wouldn't be "jealous.?"

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stansy

Are we supposed to believe this crap?


----------



## bag-mania

Stansy said:


> Are we supposed to believe this crap?



They want us to believe they have REAL LIFE interactions with their kids just like everyone else, like that story about having to fish Kanye's iPhone out of the toilet that North tried to flush. That way we won't know that in reality a nanny does 95% of the work with the kids.


----------



## redney

Sigh. Another desperate attempt to stay in the gossip.


----------



## kemilia

stansy said:


> are we supposed to believe this crap?



This.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lol as if she's breastfeeding. Nice try Kim.


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> Lol as if she's breastfeeding. Nice try Kim.




That's true. I don't think she breastfeed either. Her implants are placed above the chest muscles, right under her nipples. I'm not sure, but I don't think you can breastfeed with such implants placement.


----------



## berrydiva

So a 2 year old stopped you from breastfeeding your newborn? She sounds like a simp.


----------



## myown

I wonder, how North put the milk-box under Kims bra, like... there is enough space? and ... Kim did not noticed and was super surprised that there was a milk box in her bra?


----------



## redney

myown said:


> I wonder, how North put the milk-box under Kims bra, like... there is enough space? and ... Kim did not noticed and was super surprised that there was a milk box in her bra?



Aren't we all surprised she claims to wear a bra?


----------



## Laila619

I believe none of that story. And the milk doesn't dry up that fast anyway.


----------



## myown

Laila619 said:


> I believe none of that story. And the milk doesn't dry up that fast anyway.



you can take these pills


----------



## Laila619

Then Nori didn't cause her to stop bfeeding. She just didn't want to. Or she never did. Which is fine, but don't lie about it.


----------



## berrydiva

Laila619 said:


> Then Nori didn't cause her to stop bfeeding. She just didn't want to. Or she never did. Which is fine, but don't lie about it.



She lies about everything why folks still take her on is another story.


----------



## Stansy

redney said:


> Aren't we all surprised she claims to wear a bra?




Bwahaha, true!!


----------



## mkr

I don't believe Kim would ever breast feed. She's not maternal. And breast feeding is time consuming


----------



## myown

Laila619 said:


> Then Nori didn't cause her to stop bfeeding. She just didn't want to. Or she never did. Which is fine, but don't lie about it.



North made her taking these pills, because North is super selfish and jealous of her "baby brother", who btw has a name. North even was in rehab because she´s so jealous of "baby brother". She also wanted these extensions. Kim couldn't help herself but let her get these extensions. North even was so selfish, she flushed Kanyes Phone


----------



## chloebagfreak

Ha ha they are resurrecting the video of Kim on stage with Prince. She gets kicked off since she has no dance moves.
One of the comments in the article said you can't inject rhythm ....unlike Botox! Lol!


----------



## TC1

Breastfeeding is one of the most unselfish things you can do as a mother IMO..it takes time and patience. We all know Kim is not unselfish. I don't believe for one second she attempted to breastfeed either of those babies.


----------



## bag-mania

myown said:


> North made her taking these pills, because North is super selfish and jealous of her "baby brother", who btw has a name. North even was in rehab because she´s so jealous of "baby brother". She also wanted these extensions. Kim couldn't help herself but let her get these extensions. North even was so selfish, she flushed Kanyes Phone



At least she talks about North and uses her for publicity. Baby Saint is the forgotten child. Other than a couple carefully-managed photos released he only exists in the realm of Kardashian lore. I wonder when they will decide he's cute enough to exploit or is that something they only do with girls?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> At least she talks about North and uses her for publicity. Baby Saint is the forgotten child. Other than a couple carefully-managed photos released he only exists in the realm of Kardashian lore. I wonder when they will decide he's cute enough to exploit or is that something they only do with girls?



I feel like this is the case of Kanye's son is not for public consumption. He's a boy and as a result held in higher regard like many do with male children.


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> That's true. I don't think she breastfeed either. Her implants are placed above the chest muscles, right under her nipples. I'm not sure, but I don't think you can breastfeed with such implants placement.



You know if she was breastfeeding, she would have posted a picture of it!


----------



## bag-mania

Ladybug09 said:


> You know if she was breastfeeding, she would have posted a picture of it!




Good point. If it was in fashion she'd probably hire a wet nurse so that breast-feeding wouldn't interfere with her Twitter time.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> You know if she was breastfeeding, she would have posted a picture of it!




Yep, you're right!


----------



## Lounorada

Just going to leave this here... :ninja: 

Zimbio


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Omfg


----------



## Lola69

Pandoravuitton said:


> Omfg




Exactly [emoji44][emoji37]


----------



## chowlover2

Look at the look Kourt is giving her! Like she can't believe she left the house looking like that either![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## madeinnyc

She looks nasty.


----------



## redney

Thought she "gave up" breastfeeding


----------



## White Orchid

And she's wearing Spanx under that (whatever it is) too!


----------



## prettyprincess

Pandoravuitton said:


> Omfg


That really made me &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## flyygal

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the look Kourt is giving her! Like she can't believe she left the house looking like that either![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## nancyramos

Lounorada said:


> Just going to leave this here... :ninja:
> 
> Zimbio



Her behind in the second picture


----------



## mkr

What would she do if she dropped her keys?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is she an understudy cast member for Hamilton? Looks like she's wearing her costume undergarments.


----------



## berrydiva

What is she wearing?! I'm so confused.


----------



## Jikena

Just when you think she has hit rock bottom, she wears something even more atrocious


----------



## Lounorada

Kim looks utterly tragic, but North & Kanyes faces say it all 

DailyMail


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Kim looks utterly tragic, but North & Kanyes faces say it all
> 
> DailyMail



Jonathan doing what he does best.........bringing up the rear.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lounorada said:


> Just going to leave this here... :ninja:
> 
> Zimbio


Jesus, Mary and Joseph!


----------



## livethelake




----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> Kim looks utterly tragic, but North & Kanyes faces say it all
> 
> DailyMail



Her boobs and toes look like they're in so much pain! What a fugly outfit


----------



## WishList986

On a lighter note, I'd love to see Penelope's handbag collection


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She has got to get that thing removed pronto! I think even she knows it's outta control. We don't get anymore butt selfies from her, thank god.


----------



## berrydiva

Pandoravuitton said:


> She has got to get that thing removed pronto! I think even she knows it's outta control. We don't get anymore butt selfies from her, thank god.



Get what removed? There's nothing to remove...she can only suck the fat out and get lipo. I don't think she can fix what she's done at this point.


----------



## krissa

Funny, I saw this on IG. Yay for more naked Kim in the future.


----------



## GoGlam

From the front, her body looks pretty good! It's the caboose that's jaw dropping.. In a bad way!


----------



## WishList986

krissa said:


> Funny, I saw this on IG. Yay for more naked Kim in the future.



I'd be so embarrassed if my mom talked to people like that. I get that she's a public figure, but she should be the "bigger"  person and just ignore the people that say those things.


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry but her body in that white atrocity she was wearing (with spanx apparently) looks nothing like the body in this IG pic
can you elongate pics? maybe that is the real kimbo and the short, dumpy one is being photoshopped to keep her new body under wraps?


----------



## ashlie

Are these women for real?...


----------



## pukasonqo

koko is projecting a bit, the thirsty (not so) little asses are kimpopo and koko herself
obviously takes a bit more than d#%^*sucking koko to keep a man, all that revenge body, hoisting your suctioning abilities and, still no takers?


----------



## Sasha2012

They may have every expensive toy at their tiny finger tips but when it comes to a day at the beach, these two famous cousins appreciate the simple things just like every other kid their age.

North West and Penelope Disick had a ball in Miami, Florida, on Friday as their moms Kim and Kourtney Kardashian treated them to a beach day.

The tiny toddlers revelled in the chance to build sandcastles and splash around on the shoreline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-misses-beachwear-memo.html#ixzz46hlgPtOG


----------



## Hobbsy

Because everyone wears a coat to the beach.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim and Kourtney Kardashian took Miami by storm as they made their grand entrance to Komodo restaurant to celebrate their friend David Grutman's upcoming nuptials.

The ladies were accompanied by Kim's husband Kanye West and family friend Jonathan Cheban for an evening of good times on Friday night.

Kim, 35, was bound to have all eyes on her once more as she showed off her incredible curves in a nude see-through which hugged her hourglass shape. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kanye-West-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz46hoGo297


----------



## littlerock

Lounorada said:


> Just going to leave this here... :ninja:
> 
> Zimbio



I'm not caught up in the thread yet, but we are most certainly being punk'd right? This is not real life.


----------



## tweegy

Lol she's posting some desperately tragic pics on ig at the moment. If I didn't know better I'd say she's drunk [emoji23]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

tweegy said:


> Lol she's posting some desperately tragic pics on ig at the moment. If I didn't know better I'd say she's drunk [emoji23]




She just trying to grab the attention away from Beyoncé and Lemonade


----------



## bag-mania

Again with her trick of wrapping her jacket around her arms and back. All I can think of is how easy it would be to walk up and slap her face and she wouldn't be able to raise her arms to defend herself. LOL


----------



## starsandbucks

Kim's assistant Stephanie is so beautiful.


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> sorry but her body in that white atrocity she was wearing (with spanx apparently) looks nothing like the body in this IG pic
> can you elongate pics? maybe that is the real kimbo and the short, dumpy one is being photoshopped to keep her new body under wraps?


Apparently, lol. Look at the leggings just below knee line.  You can actually see the Spanx protruding!


----------



## White Orchid

You can clearly see it here.  Not that anyone ever should doubt it.  The woman lives in them.


----------



## jaws3

We were driving in the snow yesterday in Nevada and I saw Kanye!!  Lol


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> You can clearly see it here.  Not that anyone ever should doubt it.  The woman lives in them.



Is it now fashionable to wear shoes with such toe overhang?  Because I was always told that toes should not reach over the soles and touch the sidewalk.

It would be so much easier for me to find shoes, if wearing too small ones was in vogue!


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim and Kourtney Kardashian took Miami by storm as they made their grand entrance to Komodo restaurant to celebrate their friend David Grutman's upcoming nuptials.
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies were accompanied by Kim's husband Kanye West and family friend Jonathan Cheban for an evening of good times on Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, 35, was bound to have all eyes on her once more as she showed off her incredible curves in a nude see-through which hugged her hourglass shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kanye-West-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz46hoGo297




Amazing what Splash News and their Photoshop can do to pics!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian West donned a plunging, corseted LBD for a Miami wedding alongside husband Kanye on Saturday.

The 35-year-old reality star - boasting 140.2M followers - showcased her cavernous cleavage in a series of eye-popping Snapchats while en route in the car.

The black bustier that stylist Monica Rose selected for the Selfish author was clearly several cups too small for her.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...corset-dress-Miami-wedding.html#ixzz46hpxBEhv


----------



## YSoLovely

Desperate. Yoncé owned tonight. S**k it, Kimberly.


----------



## Junkenpo

.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ps. Kanye's lower "teeth" being diamonds is hella unsexy and *yuck* to me. Just ewwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## White Orchid

He's hella unsexy and yuck to me, period.  Oh and greasy.  Very greasy.



YSoLovely said:


> Ps. Kanye's lower "teeth" being diamonds is hella unsexy and *yuck* to me. Just ewwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West donned a plunging, corseted LBD for a Miami wedding alongside husband Kanye on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star - boasting 140.2M followers - showcased her cavernous cleavage in a series of eye-popping Snapchats while en route in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> The black bustier that stylist Monica Rose selected for the Selfish author was clearly several cups too small for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...corset-dress-Miami-wedding.html#ixzz46hpxBEhv




Classless. This woman is the epitome of tackiness and everything negative. She has no redeeming value at all.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol @ her skin.  Reminds me I need to defrost my chicken tonight :greengrin:


----------



## Lodpah

I see what you did there &#128019;


----------



## dangerouscurves

She and Kanye take the word narcissism to another level.


----------



## Stansy

I pity North and Saint... How desperate must a grown woman and mother of children be to post this kind of pictures?
While I find her quite amusing most of the times this is another low, even by Kardashian standards... I find it plain disgusting.


----------



## myown

GoGlam said:


> From the front, her body looks pretty good! It's the caboose that's jaw dropping.. In a bad way!



yeah her body looks like a human body from the front


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West donned a plunging, corseted LBD for a Miami wedding alongside husband Kanye on Saturday.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star - boasting 140.2M followers - showcased her cavernous cleavage in a series of eye-popping Snapchats while en route in the car.
> 
> The black bustier that stylist Monica Rose selected for the Selfish author was clearly several cups too small for her.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...corset-dress-Miami-wedding.html#ixzz46hpxBEhv
> ]



wow there is nothing that could be any more less sexy than this.

also her cups are too small for her huge breast. 
and that is not something to wear at a wedding.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Pray for the kids yall&#128553;&#128543;


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I live in a country where we are not following this weird family and where many people are lucky enough to not know who they are. But even here I've been noticing more and more magazine covers lately with at least one of them on it. 
AMERICANS, please keep them to yourselves. Don't let this infection spread all over the world!


----------



## Oryx816

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live in a country where we are not following this weird family and where many people are lucky enough to not know who they are. But even here I'm noticing more and more magazine covers with at least one of then on it.
> AMERICANS, please keep them to yourselves. Don't let this infection spread all over the world!




Same here!  I for off the train recently and saw an ad with Kendall....I thought, "ugh, we have been infected".


----------



## bag-mania

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live in a country where we are not following this weird family and where many people are lucky enough to not know who they are. But even here I'm noticing more and more magazine covers with at least one of then on it.
> AMERICANS, please keep them to yourselves. Don't let this infection spread all over the world!




LOL. If we knew how to stop them, don't you think we would have done it by now? Like a virus the Kardashians are constantly mutating and spreading. When their show first came on I thought they would only last about six months. That was almost 10 years ago!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I remember how one of them came to Dubai. Don't know the names so cannot tell who exactly. But I remember that the entire city was laughing because she wore high heels to the beach and those photos were everywhere


----------



## tweegy

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I remember how one of them came to Dubai. Don't know the names so cannot tell who exactly. But I remember that the entire city was laughing because she wore high heels to the beach and those photos were everywhere




I think that was madam Kim herself lol


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

They feed and breed on your attention. 
I think, by following them, discussing them, buying magazines with their covers or whatever else they are selling, you yourself help them spread.
God save my country from being infected by those termites!


----------



## bisousx

Sheikha Latifa said:


> They feed and breed on your attention.
> I think, by following them, discussing them, buying magazines with their covers or whatever else they are selling, you yourself help them spread.
> God save my country from being infected by those termites!



To be fair... The Kardashians wouldn't be appearing on the covers in your country if people weren't buying (supporting) them either.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Wow, is she gonna wear some kind of cover up/coat for life?


----------



## lizmil

Agreed, if people stop buying, they will go away.



Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

She celebrated her 37th birthday with a huge party last week at an exclusive hotel in Iceland.

But it seems that one continent isn't enough for Kourtney Kardashian, as she hosted yet another bash in Miami this week.

The reality star was joined by sister Kim, brother-in-law Kanye West and long-time pal Jonathan Cheban for the party at hip Miami restaurant Komodo on Friday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ash-Kim-daring-tight-Lycra.html#ixzz46lEGdrIc


----------



## labelwhore04

starsandbucks said:


> Kim's assistant Stephanie is so beautiful.



She is. Im surprised Kim would hire someone attractive who could possibly steal her shine.

And those IG posts are the reason i stopped following her long ago. Shes so desperate and annoying. I hate people who spam your feed.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Omg she looks digusting. That fake butt is hideous!!


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on instagram earlier, apparently it's Saint [del]the forgotten child[/del]


----------



## YSoLovely

He looks just like North from the side. Too bad his parents couldn't care less about him.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the look Kourt is giving her! Like she can't believe she left the house looking like that either![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




EXACTLY!!!





Pandoravuitton said:


> Omfg





'nuff said!




and i admit - i honestly had forgotten that she had another baby!!  he is so rarely seen or mentioned.


----------



## pukasonqo

YSoLovely said:


> He looks just like North from the side. Too bad his parents couldn't care less about him.




luckily there is always nanny/mummy for both until the time comes for pimping the kidlets for the cameras, after that is back to nanny/mummy
those pics of yeezy and kimbo...as natural and sexy as that derriere of hers


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian looked like a perfect mother on Sunday morning.

The 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was holding her daughter North West tight as she walked into Rich Wilkerson Jr's Vous church in Miami with sister Kourtney and her little girl Penelope in tow.

The night before the E! queen was in a party mood as she showed off her cleavage while attending David Grutman's wedding with husband Kanye West.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-partying-friend-s-wedding.html#ixzz46lmKyyhy


----------



## Star1231

berrydiva said:


> i feel like this is the case of kanye's son is not for public consumption. He's a boy and as a result held in higher regard like many do with male children.




ita.


----------



## redney

"looked like a perfect mother" why, because she's carrying her child. Um, no different from the millions of women who do this every day.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian looked like a perfect mother on Sunday morning.
> 
> The 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was holding her daughter North West tight as she walked into Rich Wilkerson Jr's Vous church in Miami with sister Kourtney and her little girl Penelope in tow.
> 
> The night before the E! queen was in a party mood as she showed off her cleavage while attending David Grutman's wedding with husband Kanye West.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-partying-friend-s-wedding.html#ixzz46lmKyyhy



I actually love this outfit! Also, would love to know what product she must use to keep her thighs from chafing.. you know, asking for a friend.


----------



## Lounorada

Is she using Kanye as a human shield to hide her a$$?


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Is she using Kanye as a human shield to hide her a$$?




 Sure looks like it. What i don't understand is if she's so self conscious of her a$$, why does she wear these horrendous outfits that draw attention to it and make it look even worse than it is?


----------



## GoGlam

Kim looks good here!


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on instagram earlier, apparently it's Saint [del]the forgotten child[/del]



He looks just like North


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Is she using Kanye as a human shield to hide her a$$?




Two things I realized in that vid

Kourt is very thin...little too thin and Kim is not as big as she usually looks in pics.


----------



## dell

What is wrong with me??? Why do I look at this thread? It's like a bad car accident you just can't stop looking at [emoji15]


----------



## White Orchid

Being as shallow as she is, she probably doesn't think he's cute enough yet, plus his hair is a little thin and unevenly distributed - not that is anything to worry about!!!

Or, it's just a matter of time when she'll do the selfie thing with him but it'll be him cropped and all about her lol.



Lounorada said:


> Saw this on instagram earlier, apparently it's Saint [del]the forgotten child[/del]


----------



## White Orchid

It's OK, most of us are in the same boat as you.



dell said:


> What is wrong with me??? Why do I look at this thread? It's like a bad car accident you just can't stop looking at [emoji15]


----------



## Katel

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on instagram earlier, apparently it's Saint [del]the forgotten child[/del]



I hope he is being protected and nothing is wrong with him....

I expected to see more [del]pimping[/del] of him by now...


----------



## VickyB

Hobbsy said:


> Because everyone wears a coat to the beach.



and their suede birkin


----------



## ChanelMommy

dell said:


> What is wrong with me??? Why do I look at this thread? It's like a bad car accident you just can't stop looking at [emoji15]


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on instagram earlier, apparently it's Saint [del]the forgotten child[/del]




Sad....  Makes me wonder if there is some birth defect they are hiding.  Yes, she showed a picture, basically of his face, if I recall correctly.  Clubbed foot perhaps?  It would require a lot of therapy, stretching, casting, braces, and we know Kimbo isn't going to stay home and deal with all that!  I hope not, poor little guy, but it would explain a lot.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> You can clearly see it here.  Not that anyone ever should doubt it.  The woman lives in them.




I think all these weird garments are compression garments of some kind for post operative procedures.  She is clearly not working out or we would be peppered with gym stroll pap shots.  Diet indeed....I think she is taking the easy route as usual, getting work done, and when she is all healed, we will be hit with (yet another) nude spread to show off what a hot mom she is with her God given assets, and dedication to lose the pregnancy weight.  Please.  I am nauseous at the thought of both the nude spread to come and the sycophantic media coverage that will ensue.


----------



## pixiejenna

Good God why dose this family think lingerie is appropriate wedding attire?

Of course she's using yeaz as a human a$$ shield she needs some to cover it when she doesn't have a coat on.

In Kourts thread they are at the beach and Kimbo is wearing a full length nude outfit with visible Spanx on underneath and a coat on top. WTF. I'm tired of her dressing in all nude, it's like whenever she actually has clothes on she wants to give the illusion of nudity. And always wearing a huge overcoat because as much as she wants to get attention she doesn't actually want us to see how she really looks. Why go through all the trouble with the Spanx, skin tight clothes that most likely have to be sewn on and cut off to cover up in a giant coat. Why not just wear something comfy and call it a day? Also as a side note capri leggings are not your friend Kimbo. The capri leggings remind me of Peggy Bundy lol.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lodpah

If he has a defect more so stay out of the spotlight for a bit and take care of your child is what most women would do.


----------



## Oryx816

Lodpah said:


> If he has a defect more so stay out of the spotlight for a bit and take care of your child is what most women would do.




Indeed.  But most women aren't posing nude at the drop of a hat.  She is beyond a mess, she is a shambles.


----------



## Lodpah

I think she is souless. She lives and craves for the adoration and perceived shock value she thinks she's emanating to the public but in reality she's a souless and sad sad individual. I actually pity her.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on instagram earlier, apparently it's Saint [del]the forgotten child[/del]



His eyes look odd in the first pic.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She celebrated her 37th birthday with a huge party last week at an exclusive hotel in Iceland.
> 
> But it seems that one continent isn't enough for Kourtney Kardashian, as she hosted yet another bash in Miami this week.
> 
> The reality star was joined by sister Kim, brother-in-law Kanye West and long-time pal Jonathan Cheban for the party at hip Miami restaurant Komodo on Friday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ash-Kim-daring-tight-Lycra.html#ixzz46lEGdrIc ]



it´s kourtney's Birthday and Kim is in the front of each pic?


----------



## myown

pukasonqo said:


> luckily there is always nanny/mummy for both until the time comes for pimping the kidlets for the cameras, after that is back to nanny/mummy
> those pics of yeezy and kimbo...as natural and sexy as that derriere of hers



I watched a german gossip magazine on TV yesterday and they said Kim would be a great mother and we all had to admit she looks like she´d really care for her daughter bla bla we´d see kIm having North around all the time which would mean, she´d spend so much time with her and that´s how we all the hat Kim cares for her a lot


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> it´s kourtney's Birthday and Kim is in the front of each pic?


Her friend's husband died recently and she still posted a picture of of *herself* in "sympathy".  Let's not forget - this is Kim Kardashian we're talkin' about.  Not someone who has a heart or who would put others before herself.


----------



## White Orchid

Well let's get serious for a moment.  Ain't like she was going to that Epione place for Macramé lessons.



Oryx816 said:


> I think all these weird garments are compression garments of some kind for post operative procedures.  She is clearly not working out or we would be peppered with gym stroll pap shots.  Diet indeed....I think she is taking the easy route as usual, getting work done, and when she is all healed, we will be hit with (yet another) nude spread to show off what a hot mom she is with her God given assets, and dedication to lose the pregnancy weight.  Please.  I am nauseous at the thought of both the nude spread to come and the sycophantic media coverage that will ensue.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> She celebrated her 37th birthday with a huge party last week at an exclusive hotel in Iceland.
> 
> But it seems that one continent isn't enough for Kourtney Kardashian, as she hosted yet another bash in Miami this week.
> 
> The reality star was joined by sister Kim, brother-in-law Kanye West and long-time pal Jonathan Cheban for the party at hip Miami restaurant Komodo on Friday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ash-Kim-daring-tight-Lycra.html#ixzz46lEGdrIc



Eep, Kimbo's outfit is entirely transparent. Ick. I can imagine how the back would look :yuck:


----------



## mkr

She definitely has the flattest stomach I've ever seen for a new mom.  Tummy tuck and compression garments?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kimbo in Miami yesterday...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why?

Why???


----------



## mkr

Does she just give the paparazzi her weekly schedule so they know where to be at all times?


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kimbo in Miami yesterday...



 like wtf... 

I'm sorry but..c'mon!


----------



## White Orchid

You can actually see the outline of the crotch area in her Spanx lol.



Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why?
> 
> Why???


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, look below.



mkr said:


> She definitely has the flattest stomach I've ever seen for a new mom.  Tummy tuck and compression garments?


----------



## Stansy

Does anybody else find it funny that she said "she worked her a$$ off in the gym". Well, if she did, her rear would look much better


----------



## myown

Stansy said:


> Does anybody else find it funny that she said "she worked her a$$ off in the gym". Well, if she did, her rear would look much better



hahaha


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> If he has a defect more so stay out of the spotlight for a bit and take care of your child is what most women would do.


Why do you guys keep saying this child has a defect?  He's just more coveted than North...seem very clear. 



mkr said:


> Does she just give the paparazzi her weekly schedule so they know where to be at all times?


It's been reported many times that they let the paps know where they are going to be so they can show up.



Stansy said:


> Does anybody else find it funny that she said "she worked her a$$ off in the gym". Well, if she did, her rear would look much better


It's not muscle so it's going to always remain a mess unless she gets lipo.


----------



## jenjen1964

If the Stay Puff Marshmallow man could be a thot, that is what she looks like in that white outfit


----------



## shiny_things

Why is she dressed like a Moomin?


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Why do you guys keep saying this child has a defect?  He's just more coveted than North...seem very clear.



This seems true and is very sad, if it is. SMH.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> This seems true and is very sad, if it is. SMH.



I guess I don't get what's making it true other than active imaginations. There's been nothing that seems to suggest such. They've shown his pic and he looks perfectly fine. So short of some mental defect, what is the possible birth defect that he has where this is originating?

ETA: nm. post below clarified.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I guess I don't get what's making it true other than active imaginations. There's been nothing that seems to suggest such. They've shown his pic and he looks perfectly fine. So short of some mental defect, what is the possible birth defect that he has where this is originating?



I think she was referring to this, not that he had a defect 





> He's just more coveted than North...seem very clear.



And I tend to agree...



> I be worried bout my daughter, I be worried bout Kim
> But Saint is Baby 'Ye, I ain't worried bout him


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I think she was referring to this, not that he had a defect
> 
> And I tend to agree...



Ahh ok thanks. 

I keep seeing the birth defect angle pop up here and I don't really get it at all...to the point that I'm wondering if people want something to be wrong with the kid.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Ahh ok thanks.
> 
> I keep seeing the birth defect angle pop up here and I don't really get it at all...to the point that I'm wondering if people want something to be wrong with the kid.



Yea,I don't think Saint has a defect either.


----------



## gillianna

A fussy or crying baby would need attention from the person holding him.  And what if the baby would dare spit up on her clothing or should I say lack of clothing.  The baby would be the center of attention and take the focus off her.  The baby is safer with the nannies who are not wearing high heels and are there for all his needs.  

So I guess Norths new fashion statement from Kanye looks like a women's small silk camisole as a dress over a t shirt?  Let that beautiful child wear some soft cotton fabric clothing in pastel colors and comfortable sneakers.  North has to feel so uncomfortable in the outfits they dress her in.


----------



## pukasonqo

gillianna said:


> A fussy or crying baby would need attention from the person holding him.  And what if the baby would dare spit up on her clothing or should I say lack of clothing.  The baby would be the center of attention and take the focus off her.  The baby is safer with the nannies who are not wearing high heels and are there for all his needs.
> 
> So I guess Norths new fashion statement from Kanye looks like a women's small silk camisole as a dress over a t shirt?  Let that beautiful child wear some soft cotton fabric clothing in pastel colors and comfortable sneakers.  North has to feel so uncomfortable in the outfits they dress her in.




but, as per kimbo, is north who picks her own outfits! and isn't there a saying in english: you must suffer for your fashion (or words to that effect), north, fashionista extraordinaire, is probably familiar with that!
but, i do agree, north is a little girl, let her be a little girl
yeezy and kimbo can get a child size mannequin and dress it up, north then could be freeeeeee!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Stansy said:


> Does anybody else find it funny that she said "she worked her a$$ off in the gym". Well, if she did, her rear would look much better




That behind is a lost case, even if she did work out it won't do anything.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> A fussy or crying baby would need attention from the person holding him.  And what if the baby would dare spit up on her clothing or should I say lack of clothing.  The baby would be the center of attention and take the focus off her.  The baby is safer with the nannies who are not wearing high heels and are there for all his needs.
> 
> So I guess Norths new fashion statement from Kanye looks like a women's small silk camisole as a dress over a t shirt?  Let that beautiful child wear some soft cotton fabric clothing in pastel colors and comfortable sneakers.  North has to feel so uncomfortable in the outfits they dress her in.


North has been picking out her clothes since 2 months old according to Kim lol


----------



## Florasun

Lounorada said:


> Just going to leave this here... :ninja:
> 
> Zimbio



Is that her Halloween costume? She looks like a maxi pad with wings.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Why do you guys keep saying this child has a defect?  He's just more coveted than North...seem very clear.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported many times that they let the paps know where they are going to be so they can show up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not muscle so it's going to always remain a mess unless she gets lipo.




Girl you ask like you don't know this crew lol...

&#129300; do we know Saint even exists? Could be the baby from American sniper...


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> Girl you ask like you don't know this crew lol...
> 
> &#129300; do we know Saint even exists? Could be the baby from American sniper...



omg lmao the fake baby


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Girl you ask like you don't know this crew lol...
> 
> &#129300; do we know Saint even exists? Could be the baby from American sniper...



You're on a roll tonight!


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Girl you ask like you don't know this crew lol...
> 
> &#129300; do we know Saint even exists? Could be the baby from American sniper...



Lol


----------



## Lounorada

Florasun said:


> Is that her Halloween costume?* She looks like a maxi pad with wings*.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Girl you ask like you don't know this crew lol...
> 
> &#129300; do we know Saint even exists? Could be the baby from American sniper...


----------



## bag-princess

Florasun said:


> Is that her Halloween costume? She looks like a maxi pad with wings.






damn!!!:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:



this thread is the best way to start your day - you can always count on a good laugh!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

dell said:


> What is wrong with me??? Why do I look at this thread? It's like a bad car accident you just can't stop looking at [emoji15]




No, what is wrong with me?! I don't even remember their names and now I find myself looking at this thread. They give me this weird "I love to hate you" feeling. Is this some kind of perversion?


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Girl you ask like you don't know this crew lol...
> 
> &#129300; do we know Saint even exists? Could be the baby from American sniper...




Oh Tweegy I just cackled!!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Florasun said:


> Is that her Halloween costume? She looks like a maxi pad with wings.




Thank you for this Forasun.  Now, everytime I reach for one I'm going to see this!


----------



## Lounorada

Cocolo said:


> Thank you for this Forasun.  Now, everytime I reach for one I'm going to see this!
> s32.postimgc.org/ap4br4n0l/Kimmie_Pads.jpg


----------



## Cocolo

But I have to say one thing,  Good for Kim to use all methods at her disposal to pull it all together.  I gladly would have taken a tummy tuck after my 12 pound 8 ounce butterball.   I would have even considered it, but I hoped we'd have a 2nd.  


Now, if we could jus convince her to keep her clothes on.


----------



## myown

is that quote real?


----------



## Cocolo

The speech bubble?  No, it's meant as a crudely constructed comic.


----------



## Florasun

Cocolo said:


> Thank you for this Forasun.  Now, everytime I reach for one I'm going to see this!



Dayum, bish! You owe me for a tall soy latte!:lolots:


----------



## Florasun

Cocolo said:


> The speech bubble?  No, it's meant as a crudely constructed comic.



But it's probably what she was thinking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching the episode when Kanye threw out damn near all of her wardrobe, I noticed a few things:

He left only neutrals 
He says she was headed for the best dressed list - that has yet to happen since they've been together 
He says he likes natural looking women... Ummm yeah, ok


----------



## WishList986

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/04/109151/kim-kardashian-makeup#slide
She doesn't look half bad in most of the later photos..


----------



## kirsten

lol


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> But it's probably what she was thinking.



Yeah, she is!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Watching the episode when Kanye threw out damn near all of her wardrobe, I noticed a few things:
> 
> He left only neutrals
> He says she was headed for the best dressed list - that has yet to happen since they've been together
> He says he likes natural looking women... Ummm yeah, ok



That epi was very hard for me....all those shoes and bags....gone *sniffs* It was just too much to take.  

I think Khloe wanted to ask her if she lost it but she kept her cool well.


----------



## Ladybug09

kirsten said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 3339480


Dang!


----------



## Lounorada

Can someone PLEASE create an everything Kardashian/Jenner-related thread where all their shenanigans can go in one place... this is the third thread I posted this picture in ush:


The thirst is real with these fools.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *Can someone PLEASE create an everything Kardashian/Jenner-related thread where all their shenanigans can go in one place..*. this is the third thread I posted this picture in ush:
> 
> 
> The thirst is real with these fools.





they won't do it - it has been asked for many years now!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> they won't do it - it has been asked for many years now!!



Me thinks it helps the Google Analytics, searches, and internet footprint.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Can someone PLEASE create an everything Kardashian/Jenner-related thread where all their shenanigans can go in one place... .



yes please


----------



## redney

Ladybug09 said:


> Me thinks it helps the Google Analytics, searches, and internet footprint.



And page views which translate into advertising revenue $$.


----------



## lulu212121

tweegy said:


> Girl you ask like you don't know this crew lol...
> 
> &#129300; do we know Saint even exists? Could be the baby from American sniper...





Cocolo said:


> Thank you for this Forasun.  Now, everytime I reach for one I'm going to see this!
> s32.postimg.org/ap4br4n0l/Kimmie_Pads.jpg


:lolots: This thread is the best for laughs!


----------



## GoGlam

Rob has lost a lot of weight!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Me thinks it helps the Google Analytics, searches, and internet footprint.





redney said:


> And page views which translate into advertising revenue $$.






oh yes - makes perfect sense now!


----------



## saira1214

Can Kim just please wear a coat like a normal person. Last yes it was only perched on shoulders. Now she only wears it halfway on her arms.


----------



## morgan20

Swimwear pictures now on Daily Mail....naked pictures coming next!


----------



## Sasha2012

She just announced that she had dropped down to a stunning 139 lbs earlier on Wednesday.

Kim Kardashian topped that incredible feat by showcasing her curvaceous physique in a bathing suit for the first time since giving birth to her son Saint nearly five months ago.

The 35-year-old mother-of-two was a sexy sight in a plunging black one-piece as she enjoyed the waters of the Blue Lagoon in Iceland during sister Kourtney's 37th birthday celebration.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ime-giving-birth-son-Saint.html#ixzz4743NbJ2x


----------



## tweegy

In the water in FULL face...lol 

Her and Kourt..


----------



## pukasonqo

i am not a photoshop expert but, in the first pic it looks like someone wave their magic wand, she didn't have such a narrow waist when she dressed up as the milkmaid from hell (white outfit)


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> i am not a photoshop expert but, in the first pic it looks like someone wave their magic wand, she didn't have such a narrow waist when she dressed up as the milkmaid from hell (white outfit)



Well all the pics are from Splash which is the K's favorite pap shop, so.


----------



## bag-princess

the people that write that ish should be banned from ever writing a word again!!  we know that her body looks nothing like that!


----------



## Brandless

So in love with herself. Everything she does just involves taking selfies.


----------



## Hobbsy

If that's a 139 lbs hell has frozen over.


----------



## whimsic

Hobbsy said:


> If that's a 139 lbs hell has frozen over.



139 lbs excluding the weight of her a$$


----------



## mkr

If Kim was only 139 she would post naked selfies.


----------



## Oryx816

139 is the weight of her a$$


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pukasonqo said:


> i am not a photoshop expert but, in the first pic it looks like someone wave their magic wand, she didn't have such a narrow waist when she dressed up as the milkmaid from hell (white outfit)



The magic wand screwed up her neck.


----------



## Lounorada

The extensive and obvious (not to mention, bad) photoshop in those swimsuit pics is hilarious


----------



## stylemepretty

The photoshop on her face and neck goes to show how much photoshopping is done before these pics are posted.  Funny how she's so proud of her weight loss but still keeps that gargantuan backside under wraps. And for that we are grateful!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is looking incredible just four months after welcoming son Saint, and revealed on Wednesday morning that she is just five pounds away from her pre-baby weight. 

But Kim Kardashian wasn't in the mood to show off her fantastic body when she stepped out in Beverly Hills that afternoon.

The 35-year-old kept covered up in a delicately embroidered kimono-style beige coat - although she did sport a tight-fitting outfit underneath.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ered-coat-revealing-139lbs.html#ixzz474jkxv6Q


----------



## WishList986

I think she looks great! She is a tiny woman, she very well could be 139.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Damn, I wish I could be in those waters in Iceland! &#128580;


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Her face is looking better


----------



## Bambieee

WishList986 said:


> I think she looks great! She is a tiny woman, she very well could be 139.



True. I believe she is the same height as me (5'2") which is extremely short, even with heels.


----------



## stylemepretty

I can believe she's 139 lbs which is 63 kgs. I'm 5'2 and 53 kgs, around 117 lbs. Kim looks quite small except for that backside which is probably a good 20 lbs on its own.


----------



## caitlin1214

chloebagfreak said:


> Ha ha they are resurrecting the video of Kim on stage with Prince. She gets kicked off since she has no dance moves.
> One of the comments in the article said you can't inject rhythm ....unlike Botox! Lol!



That clip was funny, but it seems like every news outlet is bringing that up after he died. I wish people would focus on his music and remember him for who he was without constantly bringing up that heffa. 



Lounorada said:


> Just going to leave this here... :ninja:
> 
> Zimbio



Replace the pants with a skirt, and she'd belong on the front cover of one of those bodice ripper romance novels. 



Lounorada said:


> Kim looks utterly tragic, but North & Kanyes faces say it all
> 
> DailyMail



Why is Jonathan wearing a Russian Communist symbol on his t-shirt?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She just announced that she had dropped down to a stunning 139 lbs earlier on Wednesday.
> 
> Kim Kardashian topped that incredible feat by showcasing her curvaceous physique in a bathing suit for the first time since giving birth to her son Saint nearly five months ago.
> 
> The 35-year-old mother-of-two was a sexy sight in a plunging black one-piece as she enjoyed the waters of the Blue Lagoon in Iceland during sister Kourtney's 37th birthday celebration.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ime-giving-birth-son-Saint.html#ixzz4743NbJ2x



Knocking me out with those Armenian thighs!!!  

YEEEHAAA! These PS pics made my week! The robe placed "just so" , the full face and hair and the vacuous expressions of "I'm having so much fun" made me almost snort wine out my nose. So great!!!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She is looking incredible just four months after welcoming son Saint, and revealed on Wednesday morning that she is just five pounds away from her pre-baby weight.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian wasn't in the mood to show off her fantastic body when she stepped out in Beverly Hills that afternoon.
> 
> The 35-year-old kept covered up in a delicately embroidered kimono-style beige coat - although she did sport a tight-fitting outfit underneath.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ered-coat-revealing-139lbs.html#ixzz474jkxv6Q



I think she PSed 2 lines off the 8 to make it a 3. I'm 5'3 and 105. She claims what, 5'2, which means she's probably 5'1? 139 is a hell of a lot of weight to be carrying at that height.


----------



## VickyB

Vanilla Bean said:


> The magic wand screwed up her neck.



No, the wand tried its best. The subject matter broke it!


----------



## chowlover2

VickyB said:


> I think she PSed 2 lines off the 8 to make it a 3. I'm 5'3 and 105. She claims what, 5'2, which means she's probably 5'1? 139 is a hell of a lot of weight to be carrying at that height.




Look at the photoshop in that first pic! They shaved so much off her waist. Insane!


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> I think she PSed 2 lines off the 8 to make it a 3. I'm 5'3 and 105. She claims what, 5'2, which means she's probably 5'1? 139 is a hell of a lot of weight to be carrying at that height.




She also claims to be a size 2 so......


----------



## Grande Latte

No. She can't fit into a normal size 2 woven dress. A knit probably, if the brand runs big and there's plenty of room to stretch.

Actually I think it's a headache to dress a body like that. Sometimes it's better to be smaller hipped and smaller chested and have every body part be proportional.

Nonetheless, if she's happy and healthy. It's cool.


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> She also claims to be a size 2 so......


an inch shorter in real life. I'm guessing that Kim is closer to 5 feet tall. Which translates to Kourt being around 4'8 at best.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She just announced that she had dropped down to a stunning 139 lbs earlier on Wednesday.
> 
> Kim Kardashian topped that incredible feat by showcasing her curvaceous physique in a bathing suit for the first time since giving birth to her son Saint nearly five months ago.
> 
> The 35-year-old mother-of-two was a sexy sight in a plunging black one-piece as she enjoyed the waters of the Blue Lagoon in Iceland during sister Kourtney's 37th birthday celebration.
> ]



she must be very, very short, if that are 139lbs!


----------



## White Orchid

Thems some mighty fat toes, eew.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Thems some mighty fat toes, eew.



Smh...


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## mkr

I'm 5' 2" and weigh 135.  I wear a size 5-6.  I have a regular size butt.  There's no way she is a 2.  She must have meant 12.


----------



## khriseeee

I'm 140lbs 5'7 and wear size 6/8 (US), she is not a size 2!!


----------



## terebina786

IDK... She looks like she can be 139 but not a size 2.  She looks good, PSing aside now only if she could learn to dress herself.


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> I'm 5' 2" and weigh 135.  I wear a size 5-6.  I have a regular size butt.  There's no way she is a 2.  She must have meant 12.




I die


----------



## ashlie

I'm 5'10 and 135/137 and at 133-135 I fit into a size 2. If I'm 136-140 it's a squeeze. There is no way she is a size two.


----------



## sabrunka

Lol ok I think we all know that she can't be a 2 now after all these comparisons .  This isn't something new, she's talked about her weight and what size she's worn in the past.  She's always lying about one thing or another.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> If Kim was only 139 she would post naked selfies.





Hobbsy said:


> If that's a 139 lbs hell has frozen over.




THESE!!!!  she needs to quit.  and she could not fit a size 2 if her life depended on it!





Vanilla Bean said:


> The magic wand screwed up her neck.





it looks painful!  does she approve these pics before they are sent out?


----------



## shiny_things

Hobbsy said:


> If that's a 139 lbs hell has frozen over.



Right? I'm much smaller than her and about the same height and my arse is not the size of a small country and I weigh 140.

Not a chance in hell shes a size 2 either. Her hips are way to big to even remotely be there.


----------



## Junkenpo

139 at 5'2" is on the high end of "normal".  It's probably too much work for her to get down to 115-120, which is where she would probably actually look slender and look more like her Paris/Reggie days.


----------



## redney

Junkenpo said:


> 139 at 5'2" is on the high end of "normal".  It's probably too much work for her to get down to 115-120, which is where she would probably actually look slender and look more like her Paris/Reggie days.



She would need to have the butt implants or fat injections removed somehow.


----------



## sisu9

Kim can't be more than 5'1. If you google it says she's 5'3...I doubt that's true. With heels she's 5'3. [emoji57] Her and Kourtney are like 5' and 5'1 without heels. 

I believe the 139 lbs because I'm about 135 and she looks about my proportions (before all the photoshop). But no way is she a size 2 with that behind! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I can barely squeeze into a size 2. I can fit into some size 4 depending on the clothes (vanity sizing) but I'm mainly a 5-6 for comfort.


----------



## saira1214

BMI as an indicator of "healthy"or "normal," doesn't really ring true anymore. It is certainly possible to be 5'2 and weigh 160 and not be obese. Someone who has a lot of muscle for instance would fall into this type of category.  Kim on the other hand does not have a lot of muscle, at least from what I can see. Haven't people seen those charts of people who are the same height and weight but are at different levels of fitness and look very different from one another? Just because you are the same weight, doesn't mean you will carry it the same or be the same size.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Dammit, now I wish I could remember what I had guessed her weight as on this thread a few weeks ago!


----------



## mundodabolsa

lanasyogamama said:


> Dammit, now I wish I could remember what I had guessed her weight as on this thread a few weeks ago!



. 



lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe around 140?


----------



## lanasyogamama

mundodabolsa said:


> .




That's funny!  Thanks!


----------



## mundodabolsa

lanasyogamama said:


> That's funny!  Thanks!



And like I said weeks ago, I continue to think that weight is spot on and very realistic for her size.  She's not a large woman at all.  Any time she's in a video or next to other people for scale she's totally little and "normal" sized.  Not even her butt is gargantuan when it's not an isolated picture.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lmao


----------



## berrydiva

glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3341493
> 
> 
> lmao



this made me howlllll!!!!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

saira1214 said:


> BMI as an indicator of "healthy"or "normal," doesn't really ring true anymore. It is certainly possible to be 5'2 and weigh 160 and not be obese. Someone who has a lot of muscle for instance would fall into this type of category.  Kim on the other hand does not have a lot of muscle, at least from what I can see. Haven't people seen those charts of people who are the same height and weight but are at different levels of fitness and look very different from one another? Just because you are the same weight, doesn't mean you will carry it the same or be the same size.





lanasyogamama said:


> Dammit, now I wish I could remember what I had guessed her weight as on this thread a few weeks ago!





lanasyogamama said:


> That's funny!  Thanks!




I agree, someone who is 5'2" would need a truckload of muscle to not be obese at 160lbs.  Kim has the muscle definition of cooked spaghetti and no discipline to go to the gym enough to make the weight muscle instead of fat.   We also have past pics to draw comparisons. She's got a small frame. 

I can believe she's 139lbs... I don't believe she's happy with it though, because she used to be smaller.


----------



## whimsic

She stopped claiming she was size 2 afaik, plus she was much thinner then

I l can almost believe It though.. Her clothes always look about 6 sizes too small.


----------



## Swanky

I'm 5'2" and 113 and my friends give me crap for being too thin.  She'd look pretty unhealthy at a weight near that IMO. I wear a 25/0- 26/2.  No way she's anywhere near me in size.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian enjoyed a fangirl moment on Thursday at a book signing featuring supermodel Naomi Campbell.

The 35-year-old reality star beamed as Naomi, 45, signed a copy of her new coffee table book at the Taschen bookstore in Beverly Hills, California.

Kim rocked a tight red semi-sheer diamond-patterned dress with a high collar and long sleeves to the book signing. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aomi-Campbell-book-signing.html#ixzz47BpGcUvJ


----------



## bisousx

I actually like Kim's dress, her wearing it too.


----------



## White Orchid

Well it's an improvement I'll give her that much.  Red has always suited her, too bad it looks too tight.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Hollywood is so fake


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her face is looking better these days


----------



## mkr

Fish face for Naomi.  You can dress her up but....


----------



## myown

can anyone post some pics of her standing in a line next to other people? just to see how tall she is


----------



## ManilaMama

myown said:


> can anyone post some pics of her standing in a line next to other people? just to see how tall she is




Had to scour the depths of the Internet.. Well not really.. Lol . There are tons of photos of her.. 

here is one.. In high heels beside a Range Rover (or whatever car that is, sorry I'm not a car person and don't know cars).. and with her ex (need to google his height though)... 




More pics beside a Range Rover.. 






And just some pics of her beside taller people.. 




-shrugs- 

Ok if you can estimate how tall a Range Rover is you can guesstimate her height.


----------



## Lounorada

That red dress is too small on her, which is no surprise when she doesn't understand what sizing up means.
It's so obvious when she's wearing more than one spanx under the dress because doing that makes her look swollen/bloated around her torso... It makes her stomach look really odd, like its prosthetic


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3341493
> 
> 
> Lmao


----------



## myown

ManilaMama said:


> Had to scour the depths of the Internet.. Well not really.. Lol . There are tons of photos of her..
> 
> here is one.. In high heels beside a Range Rover (or whatever car that is, sorry I'm not a car person and don't know cars).. and with her ex (need to google his height though)...
> 
> View attachment 3341719
> 
> 
> More pics beside a Range Rover..
> 
> View attachment 3341720
> 
> View attachment 3341721
> 
> 
> And just some pics of her beside taller people..
> 
> View attachment 3341722
> 
> 
> -shrugs-
> 
> Ok if you can estimate how tall a Range Rover is you can guesstimate her height.



wow. 
thanks so much!
she is tiny!

Kanye isn´t  a tall person, too, hm?

and her sister must be ... super tiny! wow wow wow. 

mind blowing


----------



## mkr

She has a uniboob.


----------



## Oruka

She looks gorgeous, almost the same face she had when she married Kris Humphries LOL.


----------



## Stephie2800

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian enjoyed a fangirl moment on Thursday at a book signing featuring supermodel Naomi Campbell.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star beamed as Naomi, 45, signed a copy of her new coffee table book at the Taschen bookstore in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> Kim rocked a tight red semi-sheer diamond-patterned dress with a high collar and long sleeves to the book signing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aomi-Campbell-book-signing.html#ixzz47BpGcUvJ




I actually think she looks pretty good here!


----------



## dangerouscurves

So, she actually had PS to look like her old self [emoji23]


----------



## NYCBelle

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3341493
> 
> 
> Lmao


----------



## queen

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian enjoyed a fangirl moment on Thursday at a book signing featuring supermodel Naomi Campbell.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star beamed as Naomi, 45, signed a copy of her new coffee table book at the Taschen bookstore in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> Kim rocked a tight red semi-sheer diamond-patterned dress with a high collar and long sleeves to the book signing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aomi-Campbell-book-signing.html#ixzz47BpGcUvJ


No bra but shoulder pads?  New trend?  Hope not.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardashians/videos/248265/kris-jenner-is-hopping-mad-at-daughters


----------



## labelwhore04

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardashians/videos/248265/kris-jenner-is-hopping-mad-at-daughters



LOL "married for 72 days that was normal" 

But seriously they all look like FREAKS in that video. Their faces are all so jacked up/alien-like it's scary. It's so much more evident in videos than pics, especially when they're all together. Kim looks the worst, so unattractive. Kourtney is the only one who looked normal.


----------



## NYCBelle

labelwhore04 said:


> LOL "married for 72 days that was normal"
> 
> But seriously they all look like FREAKS in that video. Their faces are all so jacked up/alien-like it's scary. It's so much more evident in videos than pics, especially when they're all together. Kim looks the worst, so unattractive. Kourtney is the only one who looked normal.



Can't stand Kim's open fish lips and sucked in cheeks. Is the surgery or she doing it on her own?


----------



## White Orchid

I confess.  I watched it.  All I saw though was a bunch of inflated lips.  Oh and those lines across Kris's cheeks :greengrin:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> That red dress is too small on her, which is no surprise when she doesn't understand what sizing up means.
> It's so obvious when she's wearing more than one spanx under the dress because doing that makes her look swollen/bloated around her torso... It makes her stomach look really odd, like its prosthetic



I agree! It's at least one size too small if not two. Look at the puckering under her arm and under her boob area, and around the waist. What a relief it must be to take all these Spanx and skin tight dresses and wigs and makeup off at night for her, lol.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree! It's at least one size too small if not two. Look at the puckering under her arm and under her boob area, and around the waist. What a relief it must be to take all these Spanx and skin tight dresses and wigs and makeup off at night for her, lol.




And time consuming!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ok. So, how come no spanx can flatten my tummy after a plate of pasta? What kind of spanx does she wear?


----------



## WishList986

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. So, how come no spanx can flatten my tummy after a plate of pasta? What kind of spanx does she wear?



That's what I'm thinking too! I need HELP!


----------



## mkr

Maybe we should get them in a size 2!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Who is that on Kim's right?


----------



## NYCBelle

lanasyogamama said:


> Who is that on Kim's right?



I want to say Larsa Pippen who needs to mind her business


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...a-f-ked-up-don-t-come-at-me-with-some-bulls-t

Kim is so petty. Bet they're making Blac Chyna sign a contract to not speak about them. Just like did to Lamar's family in the hospital


----------



## caitlin1214

I wonder what happens if people refuse to sign one of those agreements.


----------



## NYCBelle

caitlin1214 said:


> I wonder what happens if people refuse to sign one of those agreements.



I guess make sure they're not around and inform security.


----------



## littlerock

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...a-f-ked-up-don-t-come-at-me-with-some-bulls-t
> 
> Kim is so petty. Bet they're making Blac Chyna sign a contract to not speak about them. Just like did to Lamar's family in the hospital



I always side eye E news when they report on the kardashians or any of their celebrities. The network is always the last and final say on episode notes before the final cut is locked, so they shape the content. They literally create the news they "report."


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Maybe we should get them in a size 2!




I did. Didn't help. Lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. So, how come no spanx can flatten my tummy after a plate of pasta? What kind of spanx does she wear?




i think she said she wears two sets of spanx, it was somewhere in this thread


----------



## Lounorada

There's nothing like ho'ing it up in public while your 'husband' stands to the side completely uninterested, refreshing himself with a beverage. #relationshipgoalsfortheselfabsorbed 

tumblr


----------



## Swanky

She's lost a lot of weight, this looks good for her.


----------



## maddie66

Is it just me, or do she and Ashlee Simpson have very similar faces now?  Same nose job?


----------



## Oryx816

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's lost a lot of weight, this looks good for her.




She lost the weight and the liposuction machine found it.


----------



## mkr

I know that if I was wealthy enough I would have a tummy tuck and a breast lift.  And tell no one.


----------



## Fairy-bag

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her face is looking better these days




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Oryx816

Posted in the Hermes forum by Hermes Nuttynut, but I had to share with you here.....





I feel sorry for the Pillsbury Dough Boy, I always found him to be very endearing.  Kim, not so much.


----------



## White Orchid

My God, that is such a hideous ensemble.

And lol @ at all the weight loss comments.  Please ladies, you should know better.


----------



## whimsic

This is ugliest hairstyle Kim has ever done. She looks ridiculous dressed in those feathers. 

Her English is worse than a 4th grader.

"You should not be paying for your son, that is almost 30 years old, to buy a house."


----------



## Ladybug09

Oryx816 said:


> She lost the weight and the liposuction machine found it.



Lol


----------



## caitlin1214

mkr said:


> I know that if I was wealthy enough I would have a tummy tuck and a breast lift.  And tell no one.



Oh, I'd tell everybody! (In my case I'd work out, lose the weight and THEN do the tummy tuck and breast lift.)


----------



## caitlin1214

whimsic said:


> This is ugliest hairstyle Kim has ever done. She looks ridiculous dressed in those feathers.
> 
> Her English is worse than a 4th grader.
> 
> "You should not be paying for your son, that is almost 30 years old, to buy a house."



Words from Kim's mouth flow not good.


----------



## bagsforme

I don't get how she looks so different in every picture.  In the red dress she looks in fantastic shape.  In the bathing suit, she still looks big.  
Spanx can only do so much.


----------



## Oryx816

bagsforme said:


> I don't get how she looks so different in every picture.  In the red dress she looks in fantastic shape.  In the bathing suit, she still looks big.
> Spanx can only do so much.




Yes, spanx can only do so much but photoshop can work miracles!


----------



## Yoshi1296

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardashians/videos/248265/kris-jenner-is-hopping-mad-at-daughters




OMG Kris DRAGGED Kim so bad lmao


----------



## VickyB

dangerouscurves said:


> So, she actually had PS to look like her old self [emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. So, how come no spanx can flatten my tummy after a plate of pasta? What kind of spanx does she wear?



steel


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Posted in the Hermes forum by Hermes Nuttynut, but I had to share with you here.....
> 
> View attachment 3342695
> View attachment 3342696
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the Pillsbury Dough Boy, I always found him to be very endearing.  Kim, not so much.



This un PS pic in the nude color get up shows that she really hasn't lost all that much weight. Yikes, she has terrible legs.


----------



## pukasonqo

VickyB said:


> This un PS pic in the nude color get up shows that she really hasn't lost all that much weight. Yikes, she has terrible legs.




i was trying to figure how she went from the nude coloured onesie to the red dress but then, photoshop and spanx seem to be kimbo's BFF
i am not trying to fat shame her at all but my issue is that these people live in a manufactured lie that they successfully pass as "real" to those naive or stupid enough to fall for it


----------



## NY_Mami

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's lost a lot of weight, this looks good for her.



I honestly think she lipo'd away those last 20 something pounds.... She was going too long without being in the spotlight....


----------



## White Orchid

Yep, I don't believe she lost weight via conventional means either. Just like Khloe didn't gain a butt via going hard at the gym.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> This un PS pic in the nude color get up shows that she really hasn't lost all that much weight. Yikes, she has terrible legs.




Yes, and this pic was taken during the trip to Iceland, that is, the same trip where her swimsuit shots were taken.  Except the swimsuit shots were only released now.  Even when one hires professionals, photoshop takes time.


----------



## White Orchid

And yet we laud the greats like Da Vinci et al.  We should be celebrating the poor ba$tard that has to work on all her photos.  That person deserves some kind of pat on the back - at the very least, for having to stare at all that cellulite and a$$.



Oryx816 said:


> Yes, and this pic was taken during the trip to Iceland, that is, the same trip where her swimsuit shots were taken.  Except the swimsuit shots were only released now.  Even when one hires professionals, photoshop takes time.


----------



## VickyB

Met Ball on Monday! Yippee! Can't wait to see what she wears.


----------



## kemilia

VickyB said:


> Met Ball on Monday! Yippee! Can't wait to see what she wears.


Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Met Ball on Monday! Yippee! Can't wait to see what she wears.




Time for triple Spanx!


----------



## mkr

What is the Met Ball exactly?  It sounds like a classy fundraiser type affair.  So why would a Kardashian be invited to it?


----------



## Yoshi1296

mkr said:


> What is the Met Ball exactly?  It sounds like a classy fundraiser type affair.  So why would a Kardashian be invited to it?




It's a fundraiser where people pay thousands of dollars (I think $25,000?) for a seat to raise money for the Metropolitan Museum of Art in the upper east side in NYC. It's a super big affair and is also the party to celebrate the new costume exhibit for the summer.

And basically if you have money...you can get in.


----------



## Stansy

VickyB said:


> Met Ball on Monday! Yippee! Can't wait to see what she wears.



I am here for it!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been flaunting her post-baby body a lot over the last few weeks.

And the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was at it again as she put on a very busty display with husband Kanye West on Friday evening in New York City.

The raven-haired TV star wore a long black dress and strappy black heels, which she teamed with an over flowing black coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-shows-cleavage.html#ixzz47QvfSYjW


----------



## NY_Mami

mkr said:


> What is the Met Ball exactly?  It sounds like a classy fundraiser type affair.  So why would a Kardashian be invited to it?



It's the Annual grand opening of the new Costume Exhibit at the Metropolitan Museum Of Art... It is also a fundraiser for the MET's Costume Institute... I forgot how much the tables are... The media and the contributors also gets a preview of the new Exhibit in the daytime.... And after the MET Gala the new Exhibit is showed to the public a few days later....


----------



## White Orchid

Good God, her outfit is normal lol!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Boy, she and a few others are really trying to make chokers happen again.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is proud to show off her slender frame these days.

That's because the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star has lost 70 pounds - bringing her down to a very enviable 139lbs - since the December birth of her son Saint.

On Sunday the E! queen found a new way to flaunt her trim midsection and toned legs as she paired a tank top with a high-waisted and snug denim miniskirt when out in New York City with husband Kanye West.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-denim-mini-NYC-Kanye-West.html#ixzz47Rup4952


----------



## redney

Are their regular photoshoppers on strike? Terrible photoshop!


----------



## Lodpah

All these kids that follow her and commenting on how great her outfits ads would be horrified f their moms wore the same type of clothes. SMH.


----------



## Oryx816

That poor zipper.


----------



## lallybelle

It's a little chilly & rainy for that outfit today. At least her last couple of outfits have been relatively normal. Just leave the coat on and don't show us the rear view...


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> That poor zipper.


 
It looks like it's gonna pop with any slight movement at any moment...


----------



## Lounorada

Ugh, that coat dragging all over the wet, dirty floor


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> It looks like it's gonna pop with any slight movement at any moment...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Ugh, that coat dragging all over the wet, dirty floor



Thats the first thing I noticed too!!!


----------



## mkr

She kept her phone strategically placed in front of the zipper the whole time.  She forgot about that bend she had to turn.


----------



## Lounorada

What's up with her hair...

Zimbio


----------



## Lodpah

She must be so embarrassed of what her ginormous butt has become she has to keep it covered up. I feel bad for her.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's keeping it hidden until the surgery swelling goes down so she can tell us how hard she worked to get rid of it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oryx816 said:


> That poor zipper.



I legit thought you wrote _"that poor stripper" _


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I legit thought you wrote _"that poor stripper" _




That dam*ed autocorrect!


----------



## White Orchid

Well she has to wear coats also because it helps with the photoshop.  Much, much easier to slim down all the bumps and the waistline when you have a solid background (the coat's lining) to work with.



mkr said:


> Maybe she's keeping it hidden until the surgery swelling goes down so she can tell us how hard she worked to get rid of it.


----------



## tweegy

*looks for something positive to say*....least its not black [emoji53]


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian is proud to show off her slender frame these days.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star has lost 70 pounds - bringing her down to a very enviable 139lbs - since the December birth of her son Saint.
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday the E! queen found a new way to flaunt her trim midsection and toned legs as she paired a tank top with a high-waisted and snug denim miniskirt when out in New York City with husband Kanye West.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-denim-mini-NYC-Kanye-West.html#ixzz47Rup4952




glad to see yeezy is helping by holding her, ehem assets or giving her a light push in case she gets stuck


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> What's up with her hair...
> 
> Zimbio



Lawd her hair has been destroyed.


----------



## Barbora

mkr said:


> Maybe she's keeping it hidden until the surgery swelling goes down so she can tell us how hard she worked to get rid of it.



I hope that's true, I almost feel bad for her with that butt.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Maybe she's keeping it hidden until the surgery swelling goes down so she can tell us how hard she worked to get rid of it.



What part of she's not trying to get rid of it don't y'all understand?


----------



## ashlie

Can someone is her shoes?...hehehe [emoji28]


----------



## Sasha2012

She has made few public appearances with the latest addition to the Kardashian clan.

But on Sunday night Kim Kardashian and Kanye West took their six-month-old son Saint to dinner in New York City, one night ahead of the Met Gala.

Kanye, 38, carried the child in a carseat as Kim, 35, led the way to dinner while wearing a glamorous outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rare-outing-night-Met-Gala.html#ixzz47TBJ9imx 
















pics via twitter


----------



## morgan20

That denim outfit could have been nice if she ditched the coat and sized up! Also if she washed her hair.


----------



## lauralok

I feel like people are slowly becoming less and less interested in them which makes me happy


----------



## myown

Oryx816 said:


> That poor zipper.





that was the first thing i noticed


----------



## myown

Lodpah said:


> She must be so embarrassed of what her ginormous butt has become she has to keep it covered up. I feel bad for her.



if she´d size up, i bet her behind looks look better


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> What part of she's not trying to get rid of it don't y'all understand?



She could be, she could not be. How do you know she isn't? No one knows.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Her face is unrecognizable.


----------



## Stansy

mkr said:


> Maybe she's keeping it hidden until the surgery swelling goes down so she can tell us how hard she worked to get rid of it.


 
Yeah - literally "worked her a$$ off"


----------



## Stansy

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been flaunting her post-baby body a lot over the last few weeks.
> 
> And the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was at it again as she put on a very busty display with husband Kanye West on Friday evening in New York City.
> 
> The raven-haired TV star wore a long black dress and strappy black heels, which she teamed with an over flowing black coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-shows-cleavage.html#ixzz47QvfSYjW


 
Sooooo, North inspired her to try a choker?


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She could be, she could not be. How do you know she isn't? No one knows.




I don't but since she hasn't lipo'd it yet plus Kanye likes it (based on his tweets) suggest she doesn't seem like there's any desire to remove the fat she once had injected.


----------



## Lounorada

ashlie said:


> Can someone is her shoes?...hehehe [emoji28]



Gianvito Rossi 'Lola' sandals.


----------



## ashlie

Lounorada said:


> Gianvito Rossi 'Lola' sandals.




Thank you!


----------



## whimsic

berrydiva said:


> I don't but since she hasn't lipo'd it yet plus Kanye likes it (based on his tweets) suggest she doesn't seem like there's any desire to remove the fat she once had injected.



I don't the she can remove it at this point, even if she wanted to, otherwise she would've by now. She's been covering it up for months now.


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> I don't the she can remove it at this point, even if she wanted to, otherwise she would've by now. She's been covering it up for months now.



Why can't she? It's just fat, it can be lipo'd out and resculpted. Surely fat can be taken out if it was put in, no? At least that's the theory I'm working with....lol


----------



## berrydiva

I kinda like her 80s/90s jean skirt and shoes. I used to dress like that to go clubbing back in the days. lol


----------



## Lounorada

ashlie said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Why can't she? It's just fat, it can be lipo'd out and resculpted. Surely fat can be taken out if it was put in, no? At least that's the theory I'm working with....lol



Can she resculpt her skin to the point that she doesn't have saggy skin folds after removing the fat from her bum? Without leaving scars?
And depending on what she got injected with, it could be non-removable, couldn't it?


----------



## loves

berrydiva said:


> Why can't she? It's just fat, it can be lipo'd out and resculpted. Surely fat can be taken out if it was put in, no? At least that's the theory I'm working with....lol




The problem with Lipo is the skin will never be smooth. So removing will probably add even more bumps and lumps on top of natural cellulite? Imagine the mess!


----------



## ManilaMama

I wonder what long coat she will wear to the Met gala..


----------



## Hobbsy

I want the magic scale that she weighs herself on!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Oryx816 said:


> That poor zipper.




I am on the floor


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Can she resculpt her skin to the point that she doesn't have saggy skin folds after removing the fat from her bum? Without leaving scars?
> And depending on what she got injected with, it could be non-removable, couldn't it?



Good question. Would it just be like a tummy tuck? I'm imagining they could probably hide the scars in between the butt cheeks. I'm hoping she didn't inject herself with fix-a-flat in a hotel like all these other chicks.....she has enough money to get fat transfers. Lawd...the thought. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

loves said:


> The problem with Lipo is the skin will never be smooth. So removing will probably add even more bumps and lumps on top of natural cellulite? Imagine the mess!



Thanks. I never knew that about lipo...that would definitely be more of a mess.

I think she should embrace her behind in its messed up form, she did that to herself all in the name of wanting to be famous. She needs to own it because it worked and made her famous.


----------



## kemilia

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thats the first thing I noticed too!!!


Ditto.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Thanks. I never knew that about lipo...that would definitely be more of a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she should embrace her behind in its messed up form, she did that to herself all in the name of wanting to be famous. She needs to own it because it worked and made her famous.




I think Kim would never own it. She will do whatever it takes to be perfect. Well, her version of it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Looks like most of the thirst crew is wearing Balmain.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> I wonder what long coat she will wear to the Met gala..




Shaaaaaade!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## YSoLovely

ManilaMama said:


> I wonder what long coat she will wear to the Met gala..




Some variation of this

ETA: Had to remove Kendall's pic b/c of nips, but it's the first look of the Balmain collection












I'd bet on it 


And then neither Kanye, nor Olivier nor Kim will shut up about how the new Balmain collection was inspired by Kim


----------



## Lounorada

ManilaMama said:


> I wonder what long coat she will wear to the Met gala..


----------



## mkr

I actually like all of it. Too bad Kim didn't pick one of these instead of that horrendous getup she chose.


----------



## Wildflower22

My guess is she will wear something like lingerie, lace, and a silky Hugh Hefner robe.


----------



## gillianna

After seeing those pictures I need to go dust my house with my new fluffy feather duster.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oryx816 said:


> 139 is the weight of her a$$


OMG...I was just thinking about that. Maybe she weighs her rear end separately since I'm sure it has it's own zip code


----------



## AECornell

Can't she just get a breast lift, but on her @ss? There's got to be something she can do to fix it.


----------



## tweegy

When did the Ks take over 'I am cait'? [emoji53] now seeing the new show....


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Oh the irony that she has to cover up the thing she is so famous for


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> After seeing those pictures I need to go dust my house with my new fluffy feather duster.


----------



## NY_Mami

AECornell said:


> Can't she just get a breast lift, but on her @ss? There's got to be something she can do to fix it.



She might have to get lipo suction on it.... It's ridiculous....


----------



## VickyB

ManilaMama said:


> I wonder what long coat she will wear to the Met gala..



lMAO


----------



## NY_Mami

lallybelle said:


> It's a little chilly & rainy for that outfit today. At least her last couple of outfits have been relatively normal. Just leave the coat on and don't show us the rear view...



She also needs to take her coats in for alterations and hem them because they are oversized and she is short....


----------



## redney

NY_Mami said:


> She also needs to take her coats in for alterations and hem them because they are oversized and she is short....



That girl doesn't know the meaning of tailoring clothes to fit her.


----------



## pukasonqo

sometimes i wonder if when kimbo looks at herself in the mirror she sees kendall...like many women before her have done she needs to embrace her real body and dress for it and not for her imaginary one


----------



## Glitterandstuds

People are saying Kim wants to pull a Beyoncé and show up extra late lol


----------



## VickyB

Pmk, Kendull and Kylie have arrived! Pmk ooks like she really packed on the lbs. their dresses r not good. I need to look up this years theme. I can't wait to see what Kim comes up with to hide her thang.sorry for typos. On iPhone


----------



## Glitterandstuds

.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## sabrunka

Glitterandstuds said:


> .



LMAO what is this medieval sorcery.


----------



## mrsinsyder

LOL he's wearing distressed mom jeans.


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her eyebrows are whack - did she bleach them?

I can't with the dress. It looks like they were inspired by the movie _Metropolis_ - and not in a good way.

And jeans at the Met Gala? Ooooooooh la la - NO.


----------



## mrsinsyder

What on earth....


----------



## madeinnyc

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3345622




Her face looks different somehow. I give the dress a 3/10. Kanye...0/10


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hard no


----------



## mkr

So Kanye has the Bedazzler?


----------



## Oryx816

Looks like Kanye has been getting a lot of use out of the Bedazzler he got for Christmas.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

C3PO's wife called - she wants her dress back.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> C3PO's wife called - she wants her dress back.


----------



## mkr

Is this the Met Gala?


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> Is this the Met Gala?




No, it is the Halloween party formerly known as the Met Gala.


----------



## gillianna

If Liberache did grunge.  kIm looks like she went crazy with the tin foil and Kanye bedazzled her outfit.  Wonder Woman wears it better.  One would think Anna had a no jeans clause in her required dress code booklet.  But she seems to be playing along with Kanye having some type of vision in fashion.  You could see he put so much thought in his outfit.  Must have grabbed the only thing that had glitter as he left the house.  Look at his face, such a picture of marriage bliss and love between them.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Girl, Kanye is serving


----------



## berrydiva

I like their look. Wurk sis Kanye!


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3345646
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, Kanye is serving


Yes!!! Serve them up Yeezy. lol.


----------



## mkr

He bedazzled his eyes to match.


----------



## Barbora

She looks hilarious.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye looking like he came straight from a Vegas themed stage production of Brokeback Mountain and didn't have time to change... 


instagram/twitter


----------



## Sarni

She looks terrible. Where are her eyebrows?


----------



## Lounorada

That dress makes her look wide and short.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> That dress makes her look wide and short.


And flat chested!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Kim's makeup looks like it was applied by a mortician, not to speak of that greasy hair.  Kanye looks like a zombie...well, more than usual.


----------



## Oryx816

Kim, you can't pull the Angelina leg move when you have stumps my dear.


----------



## sr1856

FreeSpirit71 said:


> C3PO's wife called - she wants her dress back.


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't like the look of ripped jeans on anyone but Kanye's rips are big enough to drive a car through. Kim looks short and fat to me, no way is she anywhere near a size 2. How cute (not) that they color coordinated. Kanye does look especially zombie like.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> That dress makes her look wide and short.



You're right! You made my night with your Vegas Brokeback Mountain description of Kanye! What a family of fools!


----------



## ManilaMama

Oh come on. Y'all know she forgot her coat somewhere!!


----------



## DiorT

He couldn't even speak on the red carpet...he had some sort of lower grill in he kept playing with, I was waiting for drool.


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> Oh come on. Y'all know she forgot her coat somewhere!!



Funniest. Post. Ever.


----------



## Lounorada

ManilaMama said:


> Oh come on. Y'all know she forgot her coat somewhere!!


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Kanye looking like he came straight from a Vegas themed stage production of Brokeback Mountain and didn't have time to change...
> 
> 
> instagram/twitter




Oh so his eye are like that [emoji52]

Do we put out a apb or amber alert for Kim's brows?? 

I don't really have much to say bout her outfit. I just have to thank her for the laugh.[emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

DiorT said:


> He couldn't even speak on the red carpet...he had some sort of lower grill in he kept playing with, *I was waiting for drool.*


----------



## chowlover2

ManilaMama said:


> Oh come on. Y'all know she forgot her coat somewhere!!



" dead "


----------



## mrsinsyder

Doppleganger.


----------



## sparkle7

berrydiva said:


> I like their look. Wurk sis Kanye!


I don't mind their look. Not my taste but if they're going with theme of the event, I think it's fine.


----------



## CMaylv

mrsinsyder said:


> doppleganger.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345676




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Honestly, they've looked a lot worse. This is bearable.


----------



## gillianna

She can't compete with the tall beautiful women in gowns that fit their body type but her dress is horrible.  I thought she looked really pretty in the deep sapphire blue gown she wore 2-3 years ago.  She looks great in red and jewel colors.  This dress only makes her look like she was spanxed and poured in and it also draws attention to how wide she is in the back.  But I guess since she claims she is so tiny this dress would show off her figure.  Not impressed with her sisters dresses.  Kendall will look great in anything but Kylie looks too tiny to carry all those beads on her dress.  Didn't get to see what PMK is wearing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is dressed like she has some talent.


----------



## WishList986

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3345646
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, Kanye is serving



I'd wear the hell out of Kanye's outfit!


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> That dress makes her look wide and short.



That's her exact body type


----------



## dell

[emoji15] once again.... A bad car wreck and I am staring!!!!


----------



## tweegy

mrsinsyder said:


> Doppleganger.
> 
> View attachment 3345676



lol


----------



## katrice9000

They look like they belong together


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Sweet Jesus, her face.  [emoji15]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kylie, Kanye and Kim inside at the Met Gala 2016






Source: Vogue


----------



## loves

kylie looks great, kanye looks scary and kim's face is crooked.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Did he come out at the Met?





Pic A is very ......


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sigh I feel like we repeat the same comments a hundred times here regarding her botched face but once again, what the hell is going on with her face, I am seriously confused.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Oryx816 said:


> Kim, you can't pull the Angelina leg move when you have stumps my dear.




Lmao


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Kim's face mighta been OK if she didn't dye her eyebrows. Kanye looks a vampire w those eyes.


----------



## VickyB

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3345622



Avert your eyes!!! How many disco balls were harmed in the making of this mess of a dress? I love how she is trying to use her hand to make her waist smaller - fail.  At least she's covered those boobs for once but we are still subjected to those stubby Miss PIggy legs of hers. As to Kanye, he must be sniffing the glue he used to bling his jacket.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I feel like people went "futuristic" instead of aligning with the Technology Age.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Did he come out at the Met?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic A is very ......



 yes! He just didn't realize that that was what he was doing.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was another year at the Met Gala and another head-turning gown for Kim Kardashian in New York City on Monday.
However this time around, the 35-year-old roped husband Kanye West, 38, into wearing a coordinating outfit.
The couple arrived at the event in matching silver sequined Balmain designs, with Kim showing off her impressive post-baby body less than five months after welcoming son Saint.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...months-welcoming-son-Saint.html#ixzz47YzP0gUB


----------



## VickyB

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie, Kanye and Kim inside at the Met Gala 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue



That hair cut and color on Kylie looks great . That's all I got for her.


----------



## VickyB

OMG, that rear shot! 2 big disco balls. Looks like she put tar on her hair.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> It was another year at the Met Gala and another head-turning gown for Kim Kardashian in New York City on Monday.
> 
> However this time around, the 35-year-old roped husband Kanye West, 38, into wearing a coordinating outfit.
> 
> The couple arrived at the event in matching silver sequined Balmain designs, with Kim showing off her impressive post-baby body less than five months after welcoming son Saint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...months-welcoming-son-Saint.html#ixzz47YzP0gUB




After seeing pics of the dress up close I have to say the details and craftsmanship looks amazing!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her azz literally ruins everything she wears


----------



## Lodpah

Ladies and gentlemen introducing the female version of Marilyn Manson.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Four sisters...(I'm not even sorry)






Source: Vogue


----------



## White Orchid

Kylie's barefoot???


----------



## White Orchid

I don't understand her hair.  Is it meant to be gelled down?



Sasha2012 said:


> It was another year at the Met Gala and another head-turning gown for Kim Kardashian in New York City on Monday.
> However this time around, the 35-year-old roped husband Kanye West, 38, into wearing a coordinating outfit.
> The couple arrived at the event in matching silver sequined Balmain designs, with Kim showing off her impressive post-baby body less than five months after welcoming son Saint.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...months-welcoming-son-Saint.html#ixzz47YzP0gUB


----------



## myown

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie, Kanye and Kim inside at the Met Gala 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue



Kylie looks so pretty in this pic. 
She should stand next to Kim and Kanye all day long

ETD:



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Four sisters...(I'm not even sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue



oh sorry I meant, Kylie should be standing next to Kim, Kayne and PIMK all day long


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> Kanye looking like he came straight from a Vegas themed stage production of Brokeback Mountain and didn't have time to change...
> 
> 
> instagram/twitter





Oryx816 said:


> Kim's makeup looks like it was applied by a mortician, not to speak of that greasy hair.  Kanye looks like a zombie...well, more than usual.





Oryx816 said:


> Kim, you can't pull the Angelina leg move when you have stumps my dear.



:lolots:

You ladies made my morning!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

VickyB said:


> I love how she is trying to use her hand to make her waist smaller - fail.



That's what I noticed, she has the same exact pose in every pic I've seen so far about it. Not only does she NOT look smaller, she looks so stiff and uncomfortable, yet she probably thinks she's the hottest fashionista out there


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> Oh come on. Y'all know she forgot her coat somewhere!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I die!!!


----------



## sally.m

jeez, Is Kanye wearing makeup?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

When it comes to them and so many others:

*SILVER FOR TECHNOLOGY?*


----------



## dangerouscurves

You guys are on the roll today!!!


----------



## AECornell

At least she made an attempt?

I looked through a lot of the other dresses and I saw so many "red carpet" looks. Not too many attempts at the theme or even anything edgy.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lodpah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen introducing the female version of Marilyn Manson.


Come on... Manson actually has talent.


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> Looks like most of the thirst crew is wearing Balmain.



Yup


----------



## CobaltBlu

These birds....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm going to say it, Oliver has one vision all his dresses look alike.


----------



## Livia1

Gosh, these people are unattractive.


----------



## bagsforme

What in the world? ?  He's wearing jeans and zombie eye contact?  

I like her dress just not on her.  That slit shouldn't be so high.  Makes her leg look thick.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, they look like they had so much fun!

Said no one.


----------



## BellaCC

Is he wearing the same jacket she wore to Kourtney's Birthday?


----------



## mkr

She needs a little bit more filler in the jaw on the right.


----------



## berrydiva

sally.m said:


> jeez, Is Kanye wearing makeup?



I had to go back and look. He does look like he's a little highlighted. Although, he does have really nice skin so maybe he's just well moisturized.


----------



## tweegy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Four sisters...(I'm not even sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue



It's like a kind of goth Alice in Wonderland...


----------



## redney

Tom + Lorenzo nails it again

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/05/met-gala-2016-kim-kardashian-and-kanye-west-in-balmain/

View link for pics.

*[FONT=&quot]Met Gala 2016: Kim Kardashian and Kanye West in Balmain[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Posted on May 03, 2016 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] And now&#8230;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] &#8230; these two.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]All things considered, this could&#8217;ve been a whole lot worse.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]As per the usual with Kim, the proportions are enough to give a queen (or two) serious eyelid twitches.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Yeah, her *** looks ridiculous. Not because of the *** itself, but the way she insists on dressing it. You want people to see a disco ball when you walk away, that&#8217;s on you, but we&#8217;d never see it as good dressing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]And we really don&#8217;t like the bodice. The waist is a bit high for that neckline to work and the whole top half looks like it belongs with a different skirt. And it manages the trick of making Kim Kardashian look much smaller in the bust than she is &#8211; which is definitely a proportional issue when paired with a skirt that doubles the size of her butt. Although to be honest, we feel a little silly pointing it out since bad proportions are kinda Kim&#8217;s &#8220;thing.&#8221;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Our only other objection (aside from the weirdly played-down hair and makeup), is that it&#8217;s just a plain &#8220;robot girl&#8221; dress. A lot of the attendees took the &#8220;Manus x Machina&#8221; theme as a call to dress like a sci-fi princess, which was disappointing, to say the least. We can&#8217;t get that upset over Kim, however, because we can&#8217;t honestly say we expected her to be among the more thoughtfully stylish of the attendees. All things considered, this could have been a lot worse.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]As for him&#8230;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Showing up at the Met Gala in ripped jeans and an undershirt is f*cking embarrassing. Anna Wintour is ruining her legacy a little bit more every time she gives these two her stamp of approval.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]On the other hand&#8230;[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]We love you in Pulp Fiction, Mr. Travolta![/FONT]


----------



## saira1214

Thank you! I can't believe Kunyay showed up in ripped jeans! Is he serious?!? He is a one trick pony and certainly not a visionary fashion designer.


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm going to say it, Oliver has one vision all his dresses look alike.



Exactly.


----------



## mkr

Kanye - no class.


----------



## Star1231

Those bleached eyebrows age her.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> Thank you! I can't believe Kunyay showed up in ripped jeans! Is he serious?!? He is a one trick pony and certainly not a visionary fashion designer.



To be fair there aren't many options for men other than a tux which gets boring after awhile. There's rarely opportunity for the men to display the theme of the event in a tux so I think it's a little refreshing that someone bucked the tux.


----------



## Wubbles

Sasha2012 said:


>



Her chin/jaw wtf


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> To be fair there aren't many options for men other than a tux which gets boring after awhile. There's rarely opportunity for the men to display the theme of the event in a tux so I think it's a little refreshing that someone bucked the tux.




I hear what you are saying, but this is literally what he wears everyday. There is no distinction from when he goes out casually or for a red carpet event. As a fashion designer, he should have more creativity with his look/style.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

saira1214 said:


> I hear what you are saying, but this is literally what he wears everyday. There is no distinction from when he goes out casually or for a red carpet event. As a fashion designer, he should have more creativity with his look/style.




He should of worn something from his line instead of trying to out diva his business partner oops I mean wife


----------



## mkr

Wubbles said:


> Her chin/jaw wtf




Is that a fat roll sticking out of her dress on the top left?  Wow she's really jammed in there.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> I hear what you are saying, but this is literally what he wears everyday. There is no distinction from when he goes out casually or for a red carpet event. As a fashion designer, he should have more creativity with his look/style.



Yeah I totally get it and kinda agree with you. Kanye from is Amber days with the glasses and light up shirt actually displayed the theme of this year's Met better than he did yesterday. If I can find a pic, I'll post.

ETA: I think he was probably so much more on theme with fashion meets technology back in 2008 than what seems like everyone translating "technology" as future.


----------



## BPC

Now that's the jacket he should of worn - not Liberace's hand-me-downs.


----------



## lizmil

Cinamonn_girl said:


> When it comes to them and so many others:
> 
> *SILVER FOR TECHNOLOGY?*


Love that GIF

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I had to go back and look. He does look like he's a little highlighted. Although, he does have really nice skin so maybe he's just well moisturized.




Looks like he's wearing Touche Eclat.


----------



## Irishgal

Kimbo looks like an escapee from the Alcoa Aluminum factory.


----------



## sabrunka

Vogue chose Kim and Kanye as the best dressed couple from last night.  How.  Why.  


EDIT: Not sure if it was everyone from Vogue's choice, but the author of this article sure thinks so...



> It&#8217;s not the first time that Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have coordinated their style. You might say it&#8217;s an art form that the pair has honed in their downtime, often subtly matching their off-duty looks with his-and-hers monochromatic ensembles, but little can compare to the stunning fashion moment they orchestrated on the Met Gala red carpet tonight.
> 
> Given their longstanding friendship with Olivier Rousteing&#8212;he created the extravagant designs for the Kardashian-Jenner family to wear at the Yeezy show, after all&#8212;it only makes sense that the pair show up in Rousteing&#8217;s signature embellished aesthetic for Balmain. In Mrs. West&#8217;s case, this translated into a modern day take on a suit of armor. Her long-sleeve mirrored form-fitting dress featured an exposed corset and an alluring Angelina Jolie-esque slit. Not to be outdone Mr. West elevated his casual dad T-shirt-&#8216;n&#8217;-jeans uniform, and his crystal-encrusted denim jacket was the ideal foil to his shredded Fear of God jeans&#8212;even if the blue contacts had a daring ghoulish vibe. Still, together the Kimye effect was nothing short of dazzling.



http://www.vogue.com/13432226/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-balmain-best-dressed-met-gala-2016-couple-celebrity-style/


----------



## mkr

Is today Opposites Day?


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> is today opposites day?



:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## redney

God, why is Anna Wintour so far up Kanye's butt? Stop trying to make them happen, AW!


----------



## jenjen1964

Lounorada said:


> Kanye looking like he came straight from a Vegas themed stage production of Brokeback Mountain and didn't have time to change...
> 
> 
> instagram/twitter



You.Just.Killed.Me.:giggles:


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> God, why is Anna Wintour so far up Kanye's butt? Stop trying to make them happen, AW!



Who still respects this woman.


----------



## VickyB

Is it April 1st?


----------



## Jikena

I actually like Kanye's contacts, does make him look like a vampire lol but idk I like it, it goes well with the theme. His outfit... The ripped jeans and white shirt, bleh... I like the design of his coat, though I don't like the shape of it. 
I like Kim's dress. She doesn't have her boobs full on display for once ! And it goes well with the theme. Honestly it looks good to me. I just took a look at all the outfits from the Met Gala and most of the dresses were just AWFUL (my gud, Madonna wth...)


----------



## deltalady

I mean, Future, Wiz Khalifa and Tyga were invited. AW has lost it.


----------



## Sasha2012

deltalady said:


> I mean, Future, Wiz Khalifa and Tyga were invited. AW has lost it.



and French Montana...


----------



## berrydiva

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3346080
> 
> Is he wearing the same jacket she wore to Kourtney's Birthday?



No that jacket has pearls on it....it's the one he wore to his show.


----------



## stylemepretty

I hope for her sake that uneven jawline is a result of bad photoshop and not the handiwork of her 'dentist'.


----------



## lovemysavior

mrsinsyder said:


> Doppleganger.
> 
> View attachment 3345676


I agree with this 100%...I think the Met is taking a slump..maybe that's why even SJP didn't make much of an effort to slay with her costume this year and there were other far more important celebs that we look forward to seeing that were MIA...just sayin'


redney said:


> Tom + Lorenzo nails it again
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/05/met-gala-2016-kim-kardashian-and-kanye-west-in-balmain/
> 
> View link for pics.
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Met Gala 2016: Kim Kardashian and Kanye West in Balmain[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Posted on May 03, 2016 [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] And now[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]  these two.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]All things considered, this couldve been a whole lot worse.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]As per the usual with Kim, the proportions are enough to give a queen (or two) serious eyelid twitches.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Yeah, her *** looks ridiculous. Not because of the *** itself, but the way she insists on dressing it. You want people to see a disco ball when you walk away, thats on you, but wed never see it as good dressing.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]And we really dont like the bodice. The waist is a bit high for that neckline to work and the whole top half looks like it belongs with a different skirt. And it manages the trick of making Kim Kardashian look much smaller in the bust than she is  which is definitely a proportional issue when paired with a skirt that doubles the size of her butt. Although to be honest, we feel a little silly pointing it out since bad proportions are kinda Kims thing.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Our only other objection (aside from the weirdly played-down hair and makeup), is that its just a plain robot girl dress. A lot of the attendees took the Manus x Machina theme as a call to dress like a sci-fi princess, which was disappointing, to say the least. We cant get that upset over Kim, however, because we cant honestly say we expected her to be among the more thoughtfully stylish of the attendees. All things considered, this could have been a lot worse.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]As for him[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Showing up at the Met Gala in ripped jeans and an undershirt is f*cking embarrassing. Anna Wintour is ruining her legacy a little bit more every time she gives these two her stamp of approval.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]On the other hand[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]We love you in Pulp Fiction, Mr. Travolta![/FONT]




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Kanye called into the Steve Harvey show and said Kim is breaking barriers for black men to be with white women lol. I am convinced this dude hates himself


----------



## Lodpah

stylemepretty said:


> I hope for her sake that uneven jawline is a result of bad photoshop and not the handiwork of her 'dentist'.


I look at this picture and I feel so much pity for Kim. Nothing in her life, not even her children I think, matters to her but fame.  She lives for the photo paps and finds her sad meaning in life in her infamy.


----------



## myown

it hurts to look at Kanye


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kanye called into the Steve Harvey show and said Kim is breaking barriers for black men to be with white women lol. I am convinced this dude hates himself


Kanye is the first black man to marry a white woman.  Wow he's quite the pioneer..


----------



## lala1

I like her dress, but not on her, I would love to see it on Chanel Iman for exampel


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kanye called into the Steve Harvey show and said Kim is breaking barriers for black men to be with white women lol. I am convinced this dude hates himself



when I listened to that interview, I actually thought it was a prank caller.  I mean how full of himself and delusional can he really be? I'm sure his perfect bish is somewhere taking selfies and ready to write a self help book on how other woman can follow in her groundbreaking footsteps.

As a black woman, I was completely appalled.  But like I've said before, damn near every black man that has went up in a Kardashian, is NEVER the same!


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> Kanye is the first black man to marry a white woman.  Wow he's quite the pioneer..



He ain't even the first (or second) black man to marry _this_ white-ish woman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> He ain't even the first (or second) black man to marry _this_ white-ish woman.



OK!!!!  He thinks he has the #1 prize...


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kanye called into the Steve Harvey show and said Kim is breaking barriers for black men to be with white women lol. I am convinced this dude hates himself




what was steve's response???


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> when I listened to that interview, I actually thought it was a prank caller.  I mean how full of himself and delusional can he really be? I'm sure his perfect bish is somewhere taking selfies and ready to write a self help book on how other woman can follow in her groundbreaking footsteps.
> 
> As a black woman, I was completely appalled.  But like I've said before, damn near every black man that has went up in a Kardashian, is NEVER the same!




Someone said that all of Kanye's talk about how Kim is soooo influential and powerful and breaking barriers and ish  is really Kanye justifying being with Kim to the world and to himself. Deep down he knows that Kim settled for him. That she's a vapid, self-obsessed person who only upgraded Kanye from side-dude status because a) nobody wanted her and b) she saw an opportunity to go places she couldn't go on her own (Fashion Week, MET Gala, Vogue). Never mind _18 years._.. (x 2)


----------



## mkr

I would like to know what Steve Harvey had to say to Kanye.  Did anyone hear it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I would like to know what Steve Harvey had to say to Kanye.  Did anyone hear it?



he didn't say much..  Steve Harvey shucks and jives.  He didn't want a Away 2.0 moment.

Here is the audio:

https://youtu.be/lEQWE_PjW8k


----------



## Brklynjuice87

bag-princess said:


> what was steve's response???



I don't know what his response was but Kanye is not the first black man to feel that way. A lot of them  think just like him


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> he didn't say much..  Steve Harvey shucks and jives.  He didn't want a Away 2.0 moment.
> 
> Here is the audio:
> 
> https://youtu.be/lEQWE_PjW8k


Zzzzz....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

All these host are so scared to say what they really think to them, it's sad!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> All these host are so scared to say what they really think to them, it's sad!



I'd love for him to have this same conversation with Dr Cornell West or even Loius Farrakhan....  It just would not end well.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kanye called into the Steve Harvey show and said Kim is breaking barriers for black men to be with white women lol. I am convinced this dude hates himself



This belief of his that they're the first interracial couple blows my mind. He thinks they're the Lovings and breaking barriers. I'm sure that jolly rancher Steve tap danced with him.


----------



## tweegy

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kanye called into the Steve Harvey show and said Kim is breaking barriers for black men to be with white women lol. I am convinced this dude hates himself



(Lol texted my thoughts) 

Smh, kanye, kanye, kanye... poor guy..


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Someone said that all of Kanye's talk about how Kim is soooo influential and powerful and breaking barriers and ish  is really Kanye justifying being with Kim to the world and to himself. Deep down he knows that Kim settled for him. That she's a vapid, self-obsessed person who only upgraded Kanye from side-dude status because a) nobody wanted her and b) she saw an opportunity to go places she couldn't go on her own (Fashion Week, MET Gala, Vogue). Never mind _18 years._.. (x 2)



All of this!


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Kanye is the first black man to marry a white woman.  Wow he's quite the pioneer..



He thinks he is so popular and Kim is so popular, that they made it acceptable to be interracial. Before, interracial couples would get bad looks when walking down the street, but now, interracial couples are more accepted because he paved the way.

Big difference. He thinks he's a dominating force in the acceptance of interracial marriage. 

Does anyone try and have a conversation with this guy?  You know, exchange ideas, not just let him rant&#8230;


----------



## deltalady

Umm...Kanye is her 3rd black husband. Nothing ground breaking happening.


----------



## Sassys

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Kim+Ka...na+Fashion+Age+Technology+Costume/m-vtk61faqQ
http://www.gettyimages.at/detail/na...ive-for-the-costume-nachrichtenfoto/527408866


----------



## dangerouscurves

deltalady said:


> Umm...Kanye is her 3rd black husband. Nothing ground breaking happening.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Kim+Ka...na+Fashion+Age+Technology+Costume/m-vtk61faqQ
> http://www.gettyimages.at/detail/na...ive-for-the-costume-nachrichtenfoto/527408866


They don't look happy in those pics.  They don't even look like they are a couple in them.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> They don't look happy in those pics.  They don't even look like they are a couple in them.



That's the case with nearly all pictures of them. Business arrangement. Kanye has wide smiles with Riccardo.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> They don't look happy in those pics.  They don't even look like they are a couple in them.



The link was posted to find out, why he has a stain on his booty.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> The link was posted to find out, why he has a stain on his booty.




fingergate?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> The link was posted to find out, why he has a stain on his booty.



Maybe it's his TOtM.


----------



## labelwhore04

wait why does he have a stain? what is that??


----------



## Stansy

labelwhore04 said:


> wait why does he have a stain? what is that??



I am not sure if I really want to know :weird:


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> The link was posted to find out, why he has a stain on his booty.


 I'm pretty sure it's just a shadow, I don't think Kanye s**t his pants


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> fingergate?



Lol


----------



## DiorT

OMG....just read this..
[Blind Gossip] A quick item about a Met Gala guest. Before walking the red carpet, this male musician wanted to make sure he looked good in his outfit. To that end, his sister-in-law encouraged him to do a colon cleanse twelve hours in advance. He didn&#8217;t listen and did it a little too close to party time. His jacket couldn&#8217;t hide the embarrassing result.


----------



## sabrunka

DiorT said:


> OMG....just read this..
> [Blind Gossip] A quick item about a Met Gala guest. Before walking the red carpet, this male musician wanted to make sure he looked good in his outfit. To that end, his sister-in-law encouraged him to do a colon cleanse twelve hours in advance. He didnt listen and did it a little too close to party time. His jacket couldnt hide the embarrassing result.



Omg no this can't be true!


----------



## poopsie

with these nutters _anything_ is possible


----------



## bag-princess

DiorT said:


> OMG....just read this..
> [Blind Gossip] A quick item about a Met Gala guest. Before walking the red carpet, this male musician wanted to make sure he looked good in his outfit. To that end, his sister-in-law encouraged him to do a colon cleanse twelve hours in advance. He didnt listen and did it a little too close to party time. His jacket couldnt hide the embarrassing result.




[emoji12][emoji12][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Sasha2012

The travel ban has been lifted and now Cuba is getting its first glimpse of the Kardashians.

Kim along with husband Kanye West and their two-year-old daughter North touched down in Havana on Wednesday and immediately took to the city's streets in an unmissable vintage hot pink convertible.

Also along for the ride were Kim's sisters Khloe and Kourtney and Kourtney's son Mason Disick, six.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Kardashians-reality-Cuba.html#ixzz47k3Ev83x


----------



## White Orchid

I hope Khloe waxed :ninja:


----------



## White Orchid

Doesn't common sense dictate that you wear the appropriate length Spanx when your skirt has a split?


----------



## redney

My god, even a recently opened country can't escape these clowns. 

Stop trying with the choker, Kimbo.

LOVE the colonic blind item!  It is a poo stain! Where's Amber to comment.


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> Doesn't common sense dictate that you wear the appropriate length Spanx when your skirt has a split?



Common sense for anyone else. She has none.


----------



## Oryx816

Once again, where is Saint?


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> Once again, where is Saint?



Is he supposed to be at the Met gala and traveling the world? He's too good for that. Lol


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> Is he supposed to be at the Met gala? Lol




I didn't make any reference to the Met Gala.... :weird:

I agree with your amended statement, yes, he is too good to be at the Met Gala, apparently being a desperate demi celeb is now the requirement to attend.  Any child is too good for that.


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> Once again, where is Saint?



Who??


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> I didn't make any reference to the Met Gala.... :weird:



I hit submit before I finished my post. #funnyfail. I've had a few at happy hour.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I hit submit before I finished my post. #funnyfail. I've had a few at happy hour.




  woohoo!  Lol!  Enjoy berry!


----------



## Oryx816

As for this trip to Cuba, haven't the Cuban people suffered enough?

We lift sanctions and then subject them to the Ks?  That is just cruel!


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> woohoo!  Lol!  Enjoy berry!



Thanks! It makes the week better lol. He is a child gawd afterall. He has no time for us regulars.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> The link was posted to find out, why he has a stain on his booty.




When gay men have a lot of sex they are known to have anal leakage, maybe it's that?


----------



## Bag*Snob

Oryx816 said:


> Once again, where is Saint?



You mean Saint Elsewhere?  LOL I read that on LSA so will give them credit for the name.


----------



## chowlover2

Oryx816 said:


> As for this trip to Cuba, haven't the Cuban people suffered enough?
> 
> We lift sanctions and then subject them to the Ks?  That is just cruel!




I die!


----------



## Sasha2012

Oryx816 said:


> Once again, where is Saint?



Saint was in NYC with them so maybe he's also in Cuba at the hotel with his nanny.

This pic is from a few days ago in NYC.







via twitter


----------



## morgan20

Well at least North is cute.....what a sweetie!


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> My god, even a recently opened country can't escape these clowns.
> 
> Stop trying with the choker, Kimbo.
> 
> LOVE the colonic blind item!  It is a poo stain! Where's Amber to comment.




Those lucky people in North Korea....


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Those lucky people in North Korea....






Watch out Myanmar!  You may be next!


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> As for this trip to Cuba, haven't the Cuban people suffered enough?
> 
> We lift sanctions and then subject them to the Ks?  That is just cruel!




my thoughts exactly!!!!  they have been safe from them - until now!!! 





dangerouscurves said:


> Those lucky people in North Korea....





  post of the day!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> The travel ban has been lifted and now Cuba is getting its first glimpse of the Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim along with husband Kanye West and their two-year-old daughter North touched down in Havana on Wednesday and immediately took to the city's streets in an unmissable vintage hot pink convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> Also along for the ride were Kim's sisters Khloe and Kourtney and Kourtney's son Mason Disick, six.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Kardashians-reality-Cuba.html#ixzz47k3Ev83x




Dey better go only as far as Cuba. [emoji58] they're venturing a little too close...


----------



## mkr

Are they going to the REAL Cuba or are they going to the Ritz Carlton Cuba?

Did you ever notice that Kim goes to all these scenic places and the only pictures she brings back are of her???


----------



## Freckles1

Would the Cuban people even know who these yahoos are? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> When gay men have a lot of sex they are known to have anal leakage, maybe it's that?



Oh my.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Are they going to the REAL Cuba or are they going to the Ritz Carlton Cuba?
> 
> Did you ever notice that Kim goes to all these scenic places and the only pictures she brings back are of her???



She has no interest in expanding her mind through travel. This is the same woman who stayed in her hotel room during her honeymoon to make sure her wedding pic was photoshopped for the ages.


----------



## Oryx816

Freckles1 said:


> Would the Cuban people even know who these yahoos are? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Maybe the visit was marketed as a seminar:  "How to make millions in America without any education or talent".


----------



## jellyv

Oryx816 said:


> As for this trip to Cuba, haven't the Cuban people suffered enough?


----------



## beekmanhill

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kanye called into the Steve Harvey show and said Kim is breaking barriers for black men to be with white women lol. I am convinced this dude hates himself



Sidney Poitier did it about 40 years ago or more and he was far more famous than Kanye.


----------



## beekmanhill

Freckles1 said:


> Would the Cuban people even know who these yahoos are? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Karl Lagerfeld was having a do in Cuba.  that's why he wasn't at the Met Gala.  Gisele posted a picture from Cuba too.

Maybe he invited the K's.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Glitterandstuds said:


> When gay men have a lot of sex they are known to have anal leakage, maybe it's that?




As a gay man I've never even heard of or experienced this but it's damn funny LMAO


----------



## dalinda

Yoshi1296 said:


> As a gay man I've never even heard of or experienced this but it's damn funny LMAO



obviously it doesn't happen to everyone but it is true, especially later in life and it goes the same for girls. you can google it  basically your anal muscles weaken...my friend is gay and has a lot of sex and now he constanly has diarrhea and has to go to bathroom right away after he eats anything :/


----------



## Yoshi1296

dalinda said:


> obviously it doesn't happen to everyone but it is true, especially later in life and it goes the same for girls. you can google it  basically your anal muscles weaken...my friend is gay and has a lot of sex and now he constanly has diarrhea and has to go to bathroom right away after he eats anything :/




...omg that sounds terrible


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe the visit was marketed as a seminar:  "How to make millions in America without any education or talent".


----------



## dangerouscurves

dalinda said:


> obviously it doesn't happen to everyone but it is true, especially later in life and it goes the same for girls. you can google it  basically your anal muscles weaken...my friend is gay and has a lot of sex and now he constanly has diarrhea and has to go to bathroom right away after he eats anything :/




Girl, too much information.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, too much information.




for real! 

all day....i could have gone....without knowing this!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, too much information.


----------



## Sasha2012

While the travel ban has been lifted, Kim Kardashian made sure to open some eyes with her plunging dress in Cuba on Thursday.

The 35-year-old enjoyed another day in Havana with her husband Kanye West and their adorable daughter North.

The rapper was in fine form as he flashed a rare smile while handing his soon-to-be three-year-old daughter to Kim as they prepared to embark in a vintage convertible from their hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-North-smiling-Kanye-West.html#ixzz47ou2PJ5i


----------



## labelwhore04

mkr said:


> Are they going to the REAL Cuba or are they going to the Ritz Carlton Cuba?
> 
> *Did you ever notice that Kim goes to all these scenic places and the only pictures she brings back are of her???*



I noticed this with all the Kardashians. They go to all these beautiful places but you never see any scenic/architectural pics on their instagram, only selfies. It's not surprising considering when Kim visited Ireland she was so bored she went to the movies.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I think it's sad that they can never just live in the moment. There is always a camera right behind them


----------



## DiorT

All they do is shop and take selfies.  That's about it when they are on vacation.


----------



## labelwhore04

They only seem to ever travel if it's for their show.


----------



## mkr

I saw an episode of the show where they went on some exotic vacation and Kim was making Reggie Bush a selfie photo album. Everyone was p!ssed because that was all she did.  She took selfies on the beach, in town, on a boat, at restaurants, at sunset, sunrise, blahblah. 
 Of course you couldn't see anything but her in the selfies.

She really has delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Lodpah

There was a Twilight Zone episode where someone took pictures all the time and now that you mention it reminds me of that show.


----------



## pukasonqo

waiting for yeezy to wear a beret a la che guevara and claim that he, nobody else, ended the embargo
sorry yeezy, before you it was ***** and before ***** my son, santiago (rolling eyes at myself but...)


----------



## White Orchid

Not for me.  I have learned more about bodily functions and so on, more so on this forum, than any other.



dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, too much information.


----------



## caitlin1214

Way to take a big, historic moment and make it all about themselves. Idiots. "Oh my God, Cuba's getting more attention than we are! Let's pose like idiots holding cigars with no regard to what the country is actually like."


When my dad used to smoke cigars, my grandmother would bring him a box of Cubans whenever she visited from Canada.


----------



## ManilaMama

Every poor fiber of that white dress is screaming for dear life, "HOLD ON DONT LET GO! STRETCH, DARNIT! YOU CAN DO IT!"


----------



## Sasha2012

Havana, Cuba (May 4)





















via tumblr


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lodpah said:


> There was a Twilight Zone episode where someone took pictures all the time and now that you mention it reminds me of that show.




Did he/she die at the end?


----------



## Oryx816

On the screen of her phone you can see she is reviewing pics of herself.  It depicts the classic car they were pictured in earlier.  There is no limit to how self absorbed and vapid she is.


----------



## Sasha2012

Oryx816 said:


> On the screen of her phone you can see she is reviewing pics of herself.  It depicts the classic car they were pictured in earlier.  There is no limit to how self absorbed and vapid she is.



Good eye! I didn't even notice lol she admitted to having google alerts of herself at one point so I'm not surprised.

If you're reading this, Hi Kim 

North is so cute!


----------



## White Orchid

That corset or whatever it is, is hideous.  North is her only saving grace.


----------



## redney

The Daily Fail has an interview with the bodyguard Kanye supposedly fired the night of the Met Gala for talking to Kimbo. The bodyguard calls him out for being a jerk to work for/with.


----------



## ManilaMama

I like North's espadrilles! Her dress looks comfy too.. 

But I wish I could take her choker off...

Kanye looks like he's wearing heels.. 

-shrugs-


----------



## Lodpah

You have to watch it. Lol it's a trip.


----------



## Jikena

At least Kim has her wave back in her hair. She has wavy hair ? I don't know how to say this.  I really like it on her and it's a style she hasn't been wearing for a loooong time.


----------



## dalinda

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, too much information.



well hey, you learn something new each day!


----------



## terebina786

Cuba is such a beautiful country and Havana is just amazing to walk through.  I didn't have any data the last time I went there and it was so nice to be disconnected and just take in the sites.  I shudder to think how they're going to rip it apart on the show because it's not the luxury they're used to.


----------



## sugarsam

There is a picture of her on the Daily Mail that obviously did not get photoshopped. She's standing next to a fence taking a photo of kourtney and kids on a swing.


----------



## whimsic

She looks normal and really good with wavy hair and un-sausage casing clothes.


----------



## AECornell

sugarsam said:


> there is a picture of her on the daily mail that obviously did not get photoshopped. She's standing next to a fence taking a photo of kourtney and kids on a swing.



How about these? Yuk.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North is a cutie pie.


----------



## lizmil

redney said:


> The Daily Fail has an interview with the bodyguard Kanye supposedly fired the night of the Met Gala for talking to Kimbo. *The bodyguard calls him out for being a jerk to work for/with.*



Well, there's a surprise [sarcasm font].


----------



## starrysky7

So they brought out Saint to kick Rob & Chyna off the headlines? These people... :lolots:


----------



## Jikena

I still get amazed by how long her a$$ is with each new picture of it.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye... 


Tumblr


----------



## redney

starrysky7 said:


> So they brought out Saint to kick Rob & Chyna off the headlines? These people... :lolots:



Same trick every time.


----------



## Lodpah

If you tucked her legs in you could roll her like a . . .


----------



## Crystalina

I still think she looks like Octomom.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ManilaMama said:


> I like North's espadrilles! Her dress looks comfy too..
> 
> But I wish I could take her choker off...
> 
> Kanye looks like he's wearing heels..
> 
> -shrugs-




I get anxious when I see chokers on that kid.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's only been glimpsed in a couple of photos shared by Kim Kardashian on her social media but finally Saint West is ready to join the rest of his famous family in the spotlight.

The baby boy, born December 5, was seen for the first time in public being carried by his daddy Kanye West during the family's trip to Cuba.

The five-month-old was dressed all in white and snuggled up to his rapper father who cradled him in both hands as he carried him from a car into a hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...earance-family-s-Cuba-trip.html#ixzz47vlEVz3t


----------



## lallybelle

They maybe idiots but they have some beautiful babies.


----------



## White Orchid

It's like "Work it gurl!"  



Lounorada said:


> Kanye...
> 
> 
> Tumblr


----------



## Glitterandstuds

North is pure cuteness


----------



## michie

Lounorada said:


> Kanye...
> 
> 
> Tumblr



...Like the Tin Man in an all-male version of "The Wizard of Oz"...


----------



## megs0927

Agreed. Kids are perfection. Not much else to say.


----------



## Bambieee

Sasha2012 said:


> He's only been glimpsed in a couple of photos shared by Kim Kardashian on her social media but finally Saint West is ready to join the rest of his famous family in the spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> The baby boy, born December 5, was seen for the first time in public being carried by his daddy Kanye West during the family's trip to Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> The five-month-old was dressed all in white and snuggled up to his rapper father who cradled him in both hands as he carried him from a car into a hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...earance-family-s-Cuba-trip.html#ixzz47vlEVz3t




They make the cutest kids!  [emoji7]


----------



## pixiejenna

Awww yeaz must have read his thread when you dolls where asking where I baby saint was on this trip lol.

I have a theory that the real reason why AW has her head so far up the   K's phony behinds. She knows she's done in the fashion world so her last act will be to promote the K's as her FU to the fashion world. They are like locust they don't dissappear and they like to multiply. She's trying to implode the fashion world one K at a time. By the time she officially retires the damage will  have been done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Awww yeaz must have read his thread when you dolls where asking where I baby saint was on this trip lol.
> 
> I have a theory that the real reason why AW has her head so far up the   K's phony behinds. She knows she's done in the fashion world so her last act will be to promote the K's as her FU to the fashion world. They are like locust they don't dissappear and they like to multiply. She's trying to implode the fashion world one K at a time. By the time she officially retires the damage will  have been done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




Your conspiracy theory is brilliant! That might be it!


----------



## twinkle.tink

michie said:


> ...Like the Tin Man in an all-male version of "The Wizard of Oz"...


 Bwahaha!



pixiejenna said:


> Awww yeaz must have read his thread when you dolls where asking where I baby saint was on this trip lol.
> 
> I have a theory that the real reason why AW has her head so far up the   K's phony behinds. She knows she's done in the fashion world so her last act will be to promote the K's as her FU to the fashion world. They are like locust they don't dissappear and they like to multiply. She's trying to implode the fashion world one K at a time. By the time she officially retires the damage will  have been done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Brilliant!


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> waiting for yeezy to wear a beret a la che guevara and claim that he, nobody else, ended the embargo
> sorry yeezy, before you it was ***** and before ***** my son, santiago (rolling eyes at myself but...)



I'm surprised he's not wearing a raspberry beret.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oh my goodness Saint looks like a cutie pie chum chum so cute oooooh I just turned into a puddle of mush staring at the photo! [emoji7]


----------



## Lodpah

You should see some other kids super cute &#128526;


----------



## pukasonqo

Bambieee said:


> They make the cutest kids!  [emoji7]




well, they had to get something right


----------



## Brandless

I noticed North has been smiling a lot in the recent pics. She and Saint are just so precious!


----------



## knasarae

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jujuma

AECornell said:


> How about these? Yuk.
> 
> View attachment 3348857
> View attachment 3348863




Gross pics. But it amazes me that there is no cellulite on that thing. How is that so? Is it because she wears spanx under everything?  Is it possible that she has none? We know mama K does because of those pics where she was going up the boat, I think, stairs in her cover up and her rear was out. I don't understand how you have something that large with no bumps!


----------



## Bambieee

pukasonqo said:


> well, they had to get something right




I guess so. 

I don't hate the Kardashians hence why I don't participate much in this thread...lol.


----------



## khriseeee

Omg!!


----------



## bag-princess

khriseeee said:


> Omg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349402





Oh boy! I am here for it all! Give it to them Rob!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3349360


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm going to Cuba soon and I WILL not be walking around in tight wight dresses, wearing corsets and heels!

She looks ridiculous in these photoshop pics.  In the untouched pics, she still has a baby gut and overall looks squishy (not 'fat shaming', just telling how I see it)


----------



## AECornell

Oh you're definitely squishy after a baby. No matter what size! I'm thin and it took a long time for my stomach to not be, even if it looked flat. So I get what you mean.

I've always wanted to go to Cuba! I hope you have a great time.



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going to Cuba soon and I WILL not be walking around in tight wight dresses, wearing corsets and heels!
> 
> She looks ridiculous in these photoshop pics.  In the untouched pics, she still has a baby gut and overall looks squishy (not 'fat shaming', just telling how I see it)


----------



## White Orchid

I'm here for it too.  Sock it to 'em lad :greengrin:



bag-princess said:


> Oh boy! I am here for it all! Give it to them Rob!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going to Cuba soon and I WILL not be walking around in tight wight dresses, wearing corsets and heels!
> 
> She looks ridiculous in these photoshop pics.  In the untouched pics, she still has a baby gut and overall looks squishy (not 'fat shaming', just telling how I see it)



Canadians have always been able to travel to Cuba and it was always very price-conscious and affordable, with its all-inclusive vacations.

Now that Americans can go, the reports are the hotels will be able to charge more because so many more tourists will be flocking to the country. 

So go now, before the prices go up.  lol


----------



## BadAzzBish

knasarae said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3349360


Omg! Dead [emoji23]


----------



## morgan20

I


----------



## sdkitty

I can't understand why these people are the object of scorn and the butt of jokes by late night comics, people on the PF and just about everyone else.  Yet the keep making money and don't go away.  When will we be free of them?


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Canadians have always been able to travel to Cuba and it was always very price-conscious and affordable, with its all-inclusive vacations.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Americans can go, the reports are the hotels will be able to charge more because so many more tourists will be flocking to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> So go now, before the prices go up.  lol




It's already getting expensive... It started around Dec last year.


----------



## mkr

December is high season.  Prices in the Caribbean go down mid-May thru November.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I'm here for it too.  Sock it to 'em lad :greengrin:





i see what you did!!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

Their babies are adorable.


----------



## White Orchid

*flicks hair*



bag-princess said:


> i see what you did!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Does Kanye have a double??? In the photos holding Saint, it don't even look like him


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Glitterandstuds said:


> Does Kanye have a double??? In the photos holding Saint, it don't even look like him



It's because he looks happy.


----------



## knasarae

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's because he looks happy.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

She wears Spanx under leggings to the BEACH!  You can bet she has cellulite lol.



Jujuma said:


> Gross pics. But it amazes me that there is no cellulite on that thing. How is that so? Is it because she wears spanx under everything?  Is it possible that she has none? We know mama K does because of those pics where she was going up the boat, I think, stairs in her cover up and her rear was out. I don't understand how you have something that large with no bumps!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Canadians have always been able to travel to Cuba and it was always very price-conscious and affordable, with its all-inclusive vacations.
> 
> Now that Americans can go, the reports are the hotels will be able to charge more because so many more tourists will be flocking to the country.
> 
> So go now, before the prices go up.  lol



I'm going for work/pleasure - work is picking up the tab


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently revealed that she is almost back to her pre-baby weight.

And Kim Kardashian was happy to show off her slimmed down physique - and extremely ample cleavage - during a family holiday to Cuba on Thursday.

The 35-year-old was spotted heading for dinner in Havana with her husband Kanye West and their daughter North, as well as Kourtney and her two eldest children Mason and Penelope.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-dress-Cuba-Kanye-North.html#ixzz482D8ewOd


----------



## ManilaMama

North WITHOUT a choker! Kim WITHOUT a long coat! 

Now that's news right there. [emoji23]


----------



## morgan20

North is beautiful! We know that isn't Kim real waist.


----------



## V0N1B2

Does this woman ever NOT have a phone in her hand? Is every single outing an opportunity for a selfie?
What a self-absorbed, vapid, narcissistic creature this woman is.
Her dress is too short for her stumpy little tree trunks, her fake boobies are too big for that dress, and her hooves are too fat for those shoes. 
There. I feel better now.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently revealed that she is almost back to her pre-baby weight.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was happy to show off her slimmed down physique - and extremely ample cleavage - during a family holiday to Cuba on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old was spotted heading for dinner in Havana with her husband Kanye West and their daughter North, as well as Kourtney and her two eldest children Mason and Penelope.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-dress-Cuba-Kanye-North.html#ixzz482D8ewOd




Wow Kims outfit actually looks sorta...normal! TBH I am actually surprised lol


----------



## Oryx816

^ If by "normal" you mean a basic black dress that is at least two sizes too small, then yes, she looks "normal".


----------



## dell

Thank you! My thoughts exactly


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oryx816 said:


> ^ If by "normal" you mean a basic black dress that is at least two sizes too small, then yes, she looks "normal".




Well I never said normal means looking good...it's just a plain black dress...better than what she usually has on like those ugly long coats that drag on the ground and the crazy corset thingys lol


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

North is too precious


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> Does this woman ever NOT have a phone in her hand? Is every single outing an opportunity for a selfie?
> What a self-absorbed, vapid, narcissistic creature this woman is.
> Her dress is too short for her stumpy little tree trunks, her fake boobies are too big for that dress, and her hooves are too fat for those shoes.
> There. I feel better now.



It's good to get that out: the Emperor is not wearing any clothes.
(Even though the Daily Mail is on the K payroll and has to say she is and they look great.)

You can't keep that in. Otherwise you'd go crazy.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> Canadians have always been able to travel to Cuba and it was always very price-conscious and affordable, with its all-inclusive vacations.
> 
> Now that Americans can go, the reports are the hotels will be able to charge more because so many more tourists will be flocking to the country.
> 
> So go now, before the prices go up.  lol



I live in Canada and have always wanted to see Cuba.

I didn't think I could before because I'm a dual citizen carrying a US passport. (I didn't want US Customs seeing Havana Cuba stamped in it.)

I like that it's a possibility now. I remember reading about the Tropicana in its heyday in the '50s.


My parents (in the States) like the idea of it being possible for them to go now, too.


----------



## Oryx816

Yoshi1296 said:


> Well I never said normal means looking good...it's just a plain black dress...better than what she usually has on like those ugly long coats that drag on the ground and the crazy corset thingys lol




Yes, normal in her case is relative...


----------



## stylemepretty

Size up for the love of God. Thankfully no booty shots.


----------



## terebina786

caitlin1214 said:


> I live in Canada and have always wanted to see Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I could before because I'm a dual citizen carrying a US passport. (I didn't want US Customs seeing Havana Cuba stamped in it.)
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it's a possibility now. I remember reading about the Tropicana in its heyday in the '50s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents (in the States) like the idea of it being possible for them to go now, too.




I know a lot of Americans that travelled to Cuba via Canada.  They just asked immigration in Cuba to not stamp their passport directly - they just put a removable piece of paper with the stamp in it.  But now you can just go [emoji4]


----------



## Irishgal

V0N1B2 said:


> Does this woman ever NOT have a phone in her hand? Is every single outing an opportunity for a selfie?
> What a self-absorbed, vapid, narcissistic creature this woman is.
> Her dress is too short for her stumpy little tree trunks, her fake boobies are too big for that dress, and her hooves are too fat for those shoes.
> There. I feel better now.




I know- those stubby legs kill me.


----------



## Bambieee

So much fat shaming in this thread, sighs.


----------



## V0N1B2

You call it fat shaming, I call it reality.
Kim looks like a f***ing clown. The breasts spilling out of everything she wears. She manages to look like a cheap trashy wh0re in everything she puts on, and it has nothing to do with her weight. 
Is she styled by this Monica Rose person? If she is, she should be fired. 
Kim is just a basic b1tch with a Birkin. ::yawn::


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> You call it fat shaming, I call it reality.
> Kim looks like a f***ing clown. The breasts spilling out of everything she wears. She manages to look like a cheap trashy wh0re in everything she puts on, and it has nothing to do with her weight.
> Is she styled by this Monica Rose person? If she is, she should be fired.
> *Kim is just a basic b1tch with a Birkin. *::yawn::





:lolots::lolots::lolots:   done!!!


----------



## Bambieee

V0N1B2 said:


> You call it fat shaming, I call it reality.
> Kim looks like a f***ing clown. The breasts spilling out of everything she wears. She manages to look like a cheap trashy wh0re in everything she puts on, and it has nothing to do with her weight.
> Is she styled by this Monica Rose person? If she is, she should be fired.
> Kim is just a basic b1tch with a Birkin. ::yawn::



LMAO..you took the time out of your day to write all that? Damn, you alright?
You know what let me just unsubscribe from this thread because if I get attacked, I'm going to get banned, lol.

Peace be with you


----------



## redney

It doesn't matter what her shape is, Kim simply refuses to dress for her shape.


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## berrydiva

I don't get the thing about Kim's legs being stubby. She can't help her height. I'm not sure why that's a source of criticism. Her butt on the other hand is tragic, her desire to wear clothes too small for her, her insistence on wearing these chokers or a jacket over her shoulders....those are things she can help. Lol.


----------



## sabrunka

Bambieee said:


> LMAO..you took the time out of your day to write all that? Damn, you alright?
> You know what let me just unsubscribe from this thread because if I get attacked, I'm going to get banned, lol.
> 
> Peace be with you



She really didn't type a lot which would take time out of her day.  Thing is, people have different opinions.  Doesn't matter what her weight is, she just doesn't dress well for her body and it looks unattractive.


----------



## White Orchid

All of this.



sabrunka said:


> She really didn't type a lot which would take time out of her day.  Thing is, people have different opinions.  Doesn't matter what her weight is, she just doesn't dress well for her body and it looks unattractive.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I don't get the thing about Kim's legs being stubby. She can't help her height. I'm not sure why that's a source of criticism. Her butt on the other hand is tragic, her desire to wear clothes too small for her, her insistence on wearing these chokers or a jacket over her shoulders....those are things she can help. Lol.


she can't help her height but she's dressed like a hooker, showing off that body.  I actually think the bottom of her legs is good but that's the only good thing I can say


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Bambieee said:


> LMAO..you took the time out of your day to write all that? Damn, you alright?
> You know what let me just unsubscribe from this thread because if I get attacked, I'm going to get banned, lol.
> 
> Peace be with you



Bye boo!!


----------



## Lodpah

I have to say that you took the time to initiate this. I think people on this thread call it as it is and give credit when it's due.


----------



## WishList986

Bambieee said:


> So much fat shaming in this thread, sighs.



It makes my heart hurt. I don't care if you're talking about someone who will never read it, it doesn't make it ok.


----------



## terebina786

I have a good 6" on Kim and my legs probably look stubby too because I have thicker thighs... I'm not about to put away my short skirts though.


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> I have a good 6" on Kim and my legs probably look stubby too because I have thicker thighs... I'm not about to put away my short skirts though.



I think the poster meant stubby as in short not thick.


----------



## Oryx816

Oh dear.  Fat shaming?  Please.  We aren't talking about Melissa McCarthy or even Kate Winslet who embrace their bodies and dress accordingly.  I applaud their dignity wholeheartedly.

We are talking about a woman who formerly dressed for her body type, met a fool ¢um fashion designer who tossed out all her clothes, now dresses at least two sizes too small, is perpetually artificially sculpting her posterior into ever more frightful proportions, and who only displays heavily photoshopped and/or filtered selfies in an effort to distort people's perceptions of the reality of her body.  She undermines young women's self worth by portraying illusions as reality.  She claimed to be a size two when it was patently obvious even to Ray Charles that her claim was a lie, among many other prevarications.  She is the one who cannot embrace her body as it is now.  The people here merely call her out on these "inconsistencies", because she is a tremendous phony, who tries to be something she is not.

I called her legs stubby earlier in the week because she was sticking her leg out  Angelina Jolie style, and that is a move for a far more statuesque woman.  She looked foolish, and I stand by that.  And for the record, I am 5'3", so I have stubby legs, but I know better than to try that leg move and embarrass myself.


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> Oh dear.  Fat shaming?  Please.  We aren't talking about Melissa McCarthy or even Kate Winslet who embrace their bodies and dress accordingly.  I applaud their dignity wholeheartedly.
> 
> We are talking about a woman who formerly dressed for her body type, met a fool *** fashion designer who tossed out all her clothes, now dresses at least two sizes too small, is perpetually artificially sculpting her posterior into ever more frightful proportions, and who only displays heavily photoshopped and/or filtered selfies in an effort to distort people's perceptions of the reality of her body.  She undermines young women's self worth by portraying illusions as reality.  She claimed to be a size two when it was patently obvious even to Ray Charles that her claim was a lie, among many other prevarications.  She is the one who cannot embrace her body as it is now.  The people here merely call her out on these "inconsistencies", because she is a tremendous phony, who tries to be something she is not.



Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Oh dear.  Fat shaming?  Please.  We aren't talking about Melissa McCarthy or even Kate Winslet who embrace their bodies and dress accordingly.  I applaud their dignity wholeheartedly.
> 
> We are talking about a woman who formerly dressed for her body type, met a fool ¢um fashion designer who tossed out all her clothes, now dresses at least two sizes too small, is perpetually artificially sculpting her posterior into ever more frightful proportions, and who only displays heavily photoshopped and/or filtered selfies in an effort to distort people's perceptions of the reality of her body.  She undermines young women's self worth by portraying illusions as reality.  She claimed to be a size two when it was patently obvious even to Ray Charles that her claim was a lie, among many other prevarications.  She is the one who cannot embrace her body as it is now.  The people here merely call her out on these "inconsistencies", because she is a tremendous phony, who tries to be something she is not.
> 
> I called her legs stubby earlier in the week because she was sticking her leg out  Angelina Jolie style, and that is a move for a far more statuesque woman.  She looked foolish, and I stand by that.  And for the record, I am 5'3", so I have stubby legs, but I know better than to try that leg move and embarrass myself.




well said
i will call it more "liar shaming" not fat shaming, she hasn't be called fat but called on the fact that she dresses for the body type she think she has and not for the one she actually has


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> well said
> i will call it more "liar shaming" not fat shaming, she hasn't be called fat but called on the fact that she dresses for the body type she think she has and not for the one she actually has




Indeed.  That is precisely what we do here in the K threads "liar shaming"--I love it!


----------



## dell

Oryx816 said:


> Oh dear.  Fat shaming?  Please.  We aren't talking about Melissa McCarthy or even Kate Winslet who embrace their bodies and dress accordingly.  I applaud their dignity wholeheartedly.
> 
> We are talking about a woman who formerly dressed for her body type, met a fool ¢um fashion designer who tossed out all her clothes, now dresses at least two sizes too small, is perpetually artificially sculpting her posterior into ever more frightful proportions, and who only displays heavily photoshopped and/or filtered selfies in an effort to distort people's perceptions of the reality of her body.  She undermines young women's self worth by portraying illusions as reality.  She claimed to be a size two when it was patently obvious even to Ray Charles that her claim was a lie, among many other prevarications.  She is the one who cannot embrace her body as it is now.  The people here merely call her out on these "inconsistencies", because she is a tremendous phony, who tries to be something she is not.
> 
> I called her legs stubby earlier in the week because she was sticking her leg out  Angelina Jolie style, and that is a move for a far more statuesque woman.  She looked foolish, and I stand by that.  And for the record, I am 5'3", so I have stubby legs, but I know better than to try that leg move and embarrass myself.




Well said [emoji16][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji482]


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I don't get the thing about Kim's legs being stubby. She can't help her height. I'm not sure why that's a source of criticism. Her butt on the other hand is tragic, her desire to wear clothes too small for her, her insistence on wearing these chokers or a jacket over her shoulders....those are things she can help. Lol.




Her legs wouldn't look stubby if she didn't modify her butt and boobs to that size. She used to look proportional.


----------



## Givenchy18

redney said:


> It doesn't matter what her shape is, Kim simply refuses to dress for her shape.




Um so now people must dress a certain way so as to appease your standards of beauty? I'm all for appreciating good style and design, but don't body shame in the process of doing so.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Givenchy18 said:


> Um so now people must dress a certain way so as to appease your standards of beauty? I'm all for appreciating good style and design, but don't body shame in the process of doing so.



It's not beauty so much as fashion. It's not body shaming either - those words are thrown about waaaay too easily by over zealous nitpickers these days. The damn clothes just don't look good on her - unless she photoshops it up the ying yang.

And _please_, Kanye is the most judgy man who ever walked the earth about fashion. Yet he forces Kim into clothing that simply doesn't flatter her.

Kim would look great if she dressed well (and she _can_ do it, we've all seen her look good before) I'd say that about anyone, of any size. Dress to what flatters you.


----------



## Lodpah

OMG I read a post on a website that most Cubans had no idea who the Kardashians are and likened their trip there as the "Bay of Pigs" invasion. For those who don't know what that is check it out online.


----------



## redney

Givenchy18 said:


> Um so now people must dress a certain way so as to appease your standards of beauty? I'm all for appreciating good style and design, but don't body shame in the process of doing so.



Please. My post had nothing to do with "beauty standards" or "body shaming." Read again. Next.


----------



## Jikena

KUWTK episode :

Kim told Khloe that she was going to New York but not really ready to be seen by the public yet "but I feel like all the coats will cover me ; it's all about, like, hiding under coats".


----------



## dangerouscurves

Givenchy18 said:


> Um so now people must dress a certain way so as to appease your standards of beauty? I'm all for appreciating good style and design, but don't body shame in the process of doing so.




She can wear whatever she wants and we can comment on her choices how ever we want. It's a gossip thread after all.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> She can wear whatever she wants *and we can comment on her choices how ever we want.* It's a gossip thread after all.





exactly!


----------



## AECornell

Sorry did anyone here say Kim is "so fat?" ever? I don't think so. It's like when people throw the "bully" word around. No one here is fat-shaming. We're judging and criticizing someone who spent $$$ on surgeries to make themselves look a certain way, and pays lots of money in Photoshop to fix what the surgery couldn't, or what gravity and having two kids screwed up.


----------



## terebina786

Givenchy18 said:


> Um so now people must dress a certain way so as to appease your standards of beauty? I'm all for appreciating good style and design, but don't body shame in the process of doing so.



Exactly.  I'm not "statuesque" but I wore a gown with a slit up the side and stuck my leg out. Me nah care.  

Let Kim do her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Liar shaming.

hahaha


----------



## mkr

Let's face it.  Kim has zero talent.  She can't sing, dance or act. She wants fame and fortune and all she has is her face and body, which she is in the process of ruining herself.  Sorry but she is a train wreck and it's plenty fun to watch her downward spiral.


----------



## dell

Holy Toledo! How has this thread gone to arguments? Get a grip ladies! Please [emoji257] 
No one has bullied or fat shamed anyone. 
We have all been in a place for one reason or another our bodies aren't perfect anymore, it's called aging!!! And the reality is that we all wear many different things. Wether it's Kim k ore the lady walking down the mall, if her boobs are flipping out of her dress and it looks like it's going to split at the seams we ALL have an opinion. 

The fact that Kim puts it all over social media gives more of us the opportunity to have an opinion.

I could care less if you are fit and "perfect" or 200 pounds over weight, I don't want to see your body parts begging to get out of your skin tight clothing! 

I am 5'2 and right now I am at about 125 pounds. About 10 pounds heavier than where I am my most comfortable. I have a butt (not like hers!) and I wear a 32 DD  and I have to squeeze into my size 2 jeans from American eagle. No WAY in gods green earth is she a size 2. Sorry. Don't believe it!!!!


----------



## sunshinesash

mkr said:


> Let's face it.  Kim has zero talent.  She can't sing, dance or act. She wants fame and fortune and all she has is her face and body, which she is in the process of ruining herself.  Sorry but she is a train wreck and it's plenty fun to watch her downward spiral.


Hmm...interesting to take glee in what one terms another's 'downward spiral'. Maybe that says more about the audience taking pleasure in someone else's woes, than it says about the individual being observed. 

The haterade is strong in here


----------



## sabrunka

Funny how there's a sudden influx of K supporters flooding into here and the Kylie/Kendall thread.  Is the whole family logging into their secret accounts to accuse all of us of stuff we aren't guilty of?


----------



## tweegy

In here too...guys....


----------



## redney

sabrunka said:


> Funny how there's a sudden influx of K supporters flooding into here and the Kylie/Kendall thread.  Is the whole family logging into their secret accounts to accuse all of us of stuff we aren't guilty of?


----------



## dangerouscurves

sabrunka said:


> Funny how there's a sudden influx of K supporters flooding into here and the Kylie/Kendall thread.  Is the whole family logging into their secret accounts to accuse all of us of stuff we aren't guilty of?




I know, right? PMK, is that you?


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> I know, right? PMK, is that you?



Naw, it's gotta be one of the young-uns. PMK is too smart for those posts.


----------



## WishList986

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/05/110268/kim-kardashian-kylie-jenner-blonde
This does not look like Kim at all???


----------



## DC-Cutie

WishList986 said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/2016/05/110268/kim-kardashian-kylie-jenner-blonde
> This does not look like Kim at all???



it's all about the filters and photoshop


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/2016/05/110268/kim-kardashian-kylie-jenner-blonde
> This does not look like Kim at all???


It looks like a wax figure at Madame's.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye had an orchestra wake Kim up for Mother's Day, very sweet.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFJtHOwvtg1/


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye had an orchestra wake Kim up for Mother's Day, very sweet.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFJtHOwvtg1/



So that's what that empty space in "their" house is for.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm not saying she's fat. At all. I'm saying she's purporting herself to be in better shape than she actually is and the ill-fitting, too tight clothes is proof of that. 


And I don't even care about the too tight clothes, really. What bothers me is the whole smoke and mirrors thing the whole family seems to have. 

We can clearly see the wallpaper is peeling. To constantly act like it's not is insulting our intelligence.


----------



## chowlover2

sabrunka said:


> Funny how there's a sudden influx of K supporters flooding into here and the Kylie/Kendall thread.  Is the whole family logging into their secret accounts to accuse all of us of stuff we aren't guilty of?




Obviously they don't know about the K fan thread, which is always nothing but tumbleweeds...


----------



## berrydiva

This thread is funny. Again, why aren't all of these threads just merged?


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> This thread is funny. Again, why aren't all of these threads just merged?



# of page views a site can show potential advertisers = more advertising revenue


----------



## Lodpah

She's trying to channel Beyoncé.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye had an orchestra wake Kim up for Mother's Day, very sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFJtHOwvtg1/







redney said:


> So that's what that empty space in "their" house is for.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can't even.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> # of page views a site can show potential advertisers = more advertising revenue



Interesting point. Well how do we make it less confusing? We're talking about Chyna in the Rob thread, Kylie in the Chyna/Tyga thread, Kim's thread seems to be a catch all for Kardashian stuff....it's just a mess.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye had an orchestra wake Kim up for Mother's Day, very sweet.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFJtHOwvtg1/



This is a beautiful gift.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Interesting point. Well how do we make it less confusing? We're talking about Chyna in the Rob thread, Kylie in the Chyna/Tyga thread, Kim's thread seems to be a catch all for Kardashian stuff....it's just a mess.



I agree, how can we unsnarl this twisted family bush


----------



## Sugarstained

berrydiva said:


> Interesting point. Well how do we make it less confusing? We're talking about Chyna in the Rob thread, Kylie in the Chyna/Tyga thread, Kim's thread seems to be a catch all for Kardashian stuff....it's just a mess.



All of the regular posters in the various threads can pick one and only post K-related crap to it. Things might get moved at first, but at some point, it will become too much hassle for the mods to try to keep Kleaning up. 

I may be spending too much time around anarchists. Hah!


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok so I'm not a Kim stan or fan, but I gotta say that looks wise, she looked great in Cuba.  Her hair and easy makeup looked great and her outfits were ok too.  As for her weight, well I ain't mad at her.  She had a baby a hot minute ago and I would love to have her body right now after having my baby over 10 years ago...lol...and if it's all do to lipo which I'm sure it is...then so be it.  I wouldn't mind a little nip and tuck too if I had her money.  I don't like to work out either so I'm not going to pretend that I do.  I haven't had any type of PS and don't think I ever will, but if I wasn't too scared to go under the knife, I would definitely ask a Dr to give me a flat tummy like Kim.  Again this is just my two cents...I aint mad at you Kimmy and I'm not a Kardashian underKover just saying this either...lol...


----------



## bisousx

Kim's body looks good, but her choker and mini dress outfit literally made me cringe. Like girl you are in Cuba, wear something beachy. You don't have to dress like an artsy stripper all the damn time.


----------



## Freckles1

Oryx816 said:


> Oh dear.  Fat shaming?  Please.  We aren't talking about Melissa McCarthy or even Kate Winslet who embrace their bodies and dress accordingly.  I applaud their dignity wholeheartedly.
> 
> We are talking about a woman who formerly dressed for her body type, met a fool ¢um fashion designer who tossed out all her clothes, now dresses at least two sizes too small, is perpetually artificially sculpting her posterior into ever more frightful proportions, and who only displays heavily photoshopped and/or filtered selfies in an effort to distort people's perceptions of the reality of her body.  She undermines young women's self worth by portraying illusions as reality.  She claimed to be a size two when it was patently obvious even to Ray Charles that her claim was a lie, among many other prevarications.  She is the one who cannot embrace her body as it is now.  The people here merely call her out on these "inconsistencies", because she is a tremendous phony, who tries to be something she is not.
> 
> I called her legs stubby earlier in the week because she was sticking her leg out  Angelina Jolie style, and that is a move for a far more statuesque woman.  She looked foolish, and I stand by that.  And for the record, I am 5'3", so I have stubby legs, but I know better than to try that leg move and embarrass myself.




Love this!!!!


----------



## bisousx

terebina786 said:


> Exactly.  I'm not "statuesque" but I wore a gown with a slit up the side and stuck my leg out. Me nah care.
> 
> Let Kim do her.



Agree. When the occasion calls for it, my stubby legs are out to play! I actually had a guy call my legs tree trunks last week in an attempt to make me feel bad about myself. Tree trunks made by CrossFit and sports. If that's the only flaw they could come up with, I'll take it.


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> It looks like a wax figure at Madame's.



It really does!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Some of the sh!t I read in these threads, man. 

Kim is on the cover of Australian Vogue and her face looks pretty good. You can def see remnants of VK.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been going to a weekly dance class since the moment they could walk.

And the hard work paid off as North West and Penelope Disick showed their moves as they salsa danced together in Cuba.

The confident cousins held hands as they moved in unison on a crowded dance floor.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sa-auntie-Khloe-Kardashian.html#ixzz48DTknWGl


----------



## pukasonqo

that is a cute pic of yeezy and kimbo smiling at the girls


----------



## berrydiva

Aww the pic with Kanye and North is too sweet.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That had to have been cute as heck to see in person &#128580;


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye, Kim and North out in Havana, Cuba last week.

















Tumblr


----------



## lizmil

Oh dear, that laced top and skirt! Yikes!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Wildflower22

Her hair looks so pretty like that!!


----------



## myown

sabrunka said:


> Funny how there's a sudden influx of K supporters flooding into here and the Kylie/Kendall thread.  Is the whole family logging into their secret accounts to accuse all of us of stuff we aren't guilty of?



that´s the same person in both threads, isn´t it?


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg the smile on Norths face when dancing with Penny is the biggest smile I've ever seen on her ever! It's so cute to see her so happy, sadly we don't see it more often because all her parents do is parade her around in front of the paps. You can really see the love/bond between those two girls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Agree. When the occasion calls for it, my stubby legs are out to play! I actually had a guy call my legs tree trunks last week in an attempt to make me feel bad about myself. Tree trunks made by CrossFit and sports. If that's the only flaw they could come up with, I'll take it.




What a jerk. I bet he's got a weeny peeny.


----------



## Stephie2800

Aww, Kanye looks kinda happy these days. Seems to be on some new meds!!!


----------



## redney

Scene set up for filming. There's the boom mic.


----------



## mkr

Why don't the adults join the party??  Oh cuz it's just a 2 minute segment of the show.  My bad.


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> Why don't the adults join the party??  Oh cuz it's just a 2 minute segment of the show.  My bad.



Kanye looks like he was dancing with North above and Kim can't dance lol but they all look like they had a good time.


----------



## redney

Ahhh, pics by Brian. Of course he made it look like they were having a good time for the probably all of 2 minutes these shots took.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.vogue.com.au/fashion/new...overs+vogue+australias+june+2016+issue+,39109

*First Look: Kim Kardashian covers Vogue Australia&#8217;s June 2016 issue*

For the issue, which hits stands on May 16, the new mum poses for the first time since giving birth to son Saint.

Kim Kardashian has been out and about since giving birth to her son Saint in December, but the new mum, mogul and pop culture phenomenon hasn&#8217;t done any photo shoots &#8212; until now. Kardashian, who most recently stepped out with husband Kanye West at the Met Gala on May 2, celebrated her post-baby body on the June cover of Vogue Australia, which hits stands on May 16.

On her mum Kris: "I want to live her life and be successful, work hard and still have so many kids &#8212; and still take care of everyone else.&#8221;

Wearing a selection of looks that included ten custom-made corsets, Kardashian West opened up about her real life heroes (&#8220;My dad was, for sure,&#8221, her idea of misery (&#8220;When I don&#8217;t have any sleep,&#8221 and her biggest nutritional vice (&#8220;beignets from New Orleans,&#8221 in the spread, which was styled by Vogue Australia fashion director Christine Centenara and shot by Lachlan Bailey.

On her favourite quality in a man: "Humour."

Appearing on her second Vogue Australia cover, Kardashian West also opened up about what she would want to be if she wasn&#8217;t one of the most recognised personalities in the world. 

&#8220;I would be a forensic investigator and live a normal life.&#8221;


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.vogue.com.au/fashion/new...overs+vogue+australias+june+2016+issue+,39109
> 
> *First Look: Kim Kardashian covers Vogue Australias June 2016 issue*
> 
> For the issue, which hits stands on May 16, the new mum poses for the first time since giving birth to son Saint.
> 
> Kim Kardashian has been out and about since giving birth to her son Saint in December, but the new mum, mogul and pop culture phenomenon hasnt done any photo shoots  until now. Kardashian, who most recently stepped out with husband Kanye West at the Met Gala on May 2, celebrated her post-baby body on the June cover of Vogue Australia, which hits stands on May 16.
> 
> On her mum Kris: "I want to live her life and be successful, work hard and still have so many kids  and still take care of everyone else.
> 
> Wearing a selection of looks that included ten custom-made corsets, Kardashian West opened up about her real life heroes (My dad was, for sure,), her idea of misery (When I dont have any sleep,) and her biggest nutritional vice (beignets from New Orleans,) in the spread, which was styled by Vogue Australia fashion director Christine Centenara and shot by Lachlan Bailey.
> 
> On her favourite quality in a man: "Humour."
> 
> Appearing on her second Vogue Australia cover, Kardashian West also opened up about what she would want to be if she wasnt one of the most recognised personalities in the world.
> 
> I would be a forensic investigator and live a normal life.



Yes to her idea of misery being sleep deprivation and her vice being beignets. We're here >< Kimberly. I feel you

That picture of Ye picking up North is adorable. It's nice to see Ye smiling.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Ahhh, pics by Brian. Of course he made it look like they were having a good time for the probably all of 2 minutes these shots took.



Exactly.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.


Aand cut.  That's a wrap.


----------



## bisousx

I really like those photos. Simple looks.

That being said... Forensics? Lmao.


----------



## WishList986

More corsets?!  Kim might be looking for a backup career as a dominatrix


----------



## Sasha2012

In Cuba last week.
















via Tumblr


----------



## saira1214

She's really trying hard to be Christine Centenera with the corsets. The vogue pics look good.


----------



## tweegy

She really trying to make fetch happen with those corsets I see..


----------



## jenjen1964

What's with the white sash thing?? leash???


----------



## dangerouscurves

I looooove salsa!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Ahhh, pics by Brian. Of course he made it look like they were having a good time for the probably all of 2 minutes these shots took.


 
Pretty much. They are so predictable.


----------



## WishList986

Was reading my Business textbook, sure enough, a (really) old picture of the 3 K sisters promoting their Kollection. There is no escaping!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

WishList986 said:


> Was reading my Business textbook, sure enough, a (really) old picture of the 3 K sisters promoting their Kollection. There is no escaping!



You can escape by not coming in the thread lol


----------



## White Orchid

I seriously don't understand that corset lol.  Why is it cutting into her boobs?


----------



## dalinda

women in the past centuries couldn't wait to get rid of corsets and she's trying to make them happen


----------



## caitlin1214

Dita von Teese doesn't even wear corsets every day.


----------



## WishList986

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You can escape by not coming in the thread lol



I enjoy the thread. I just meant that I would not expect to see celebrities in an intro to business textbook lol.


----------



## caitlin1214

The white corset over the white dress reminds of A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## mkr

This is all Balmain's fault.


----------



## Crystalina

Kourtney looks fantastic and Khloe looks like a yeti.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Vogue pics are great.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love the Vogue photos!!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Horrendous clothing choices aside, she's looking pretty alright these days.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> In Cuba last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Tumblr



It looks like TP hanging off the sides of her dress.


----------



## VickyB

These Vogue pics are hysterical! The PSing is off the charts!!!!!!!


----------



## gillianna

The Vogue pictures make her thin with longer legs.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> These Vogue pics are hysterical! The PSing is off the charts!!!!!!!





gillianna said:


> The Vogue pictures make her thin with longer legs.







we all know that is not how she really looks!   of course it looks good - it's been so altered!


----------



## qudz104

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Horrendous clothing choices aside, she's looking pretty alright these days.




I agree. She should lay off all the surgery now, her face is pretty much the best it can be right now.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going for work/pleasure - work is picking up the tab



You didn't even invite your little sister :rain:


I read that no body was checking for them in Cuba. So the crowds and stuff.. weren't for them.


----------



## mkr

qudz104 said:


> I agree. She should lay off all the surgery now, her face is pretty much the best it can be right now.


Lay off the surgery?? But Kendall is getting more famous and beautiful by the minute  What's a girl to do?


----------



## .pursefiend.

tweegy said:


> She really trying to make fetch happen with those corsets I see..




and the chokers


----------



## Freckles1

.pursefiend. said:


> and the chokers




The chokers!!!


----------



## Laila619

Her face and hair might look decent these days, but her butt is just so ridiculous and out of control that it's hard to take her seriously. She is just going to look silly and clown-like because of that overinflated butt. What a shame she did that to herself; otherwise she was a stunning woman.


----------



## White Orchid

Even more reason for me to love Cubans lol.



.pursefiend. said:


> I read that no body was checking for them in Cuba. So the crowds and stuff.. weren't for them.


----------



## White Orchid

I like how everyone keeps referring to her *hair* oblivious to the fact that's it's not her hair.

Someone needs to post a pic of what her hair (all 4 strands of it) look like.  My cat has more hair on his a$$.


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> I like how everyone keeps referring to her *hair* oblivious to the fact that's it's not her hair.
> 
> Someone needs to post a pic of what her hair (all 4 strands of it) look like.  My cat has more hair on his a$$.


----------



## bag-princess

.pursefiend. said:


> You didn't even invite your little sister :rain:
> 
> 
> *I read that no body was checking for them in Cuba. So the crowds and stuff.. weren't for them*.






of course nobody was!  that is why they hightailed it out of there!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

White Orchid said:


> I like how everyone keeps referring to her *hair* oblivious to the fact that's it's not her hair.
> 
> Someone needs to post a pic of what her hair (all 4 strands of it) look like.  My cat has more hair on his a$$.



Hey, she bought it so it's hers. That's the rule, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hey, she bought it so it's hers. That's the rule, lol.






yes that is the rule!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> I like how everyone keeps referring to her *hair* oblivious to the fact that's it's not her hair.
> 
> Someone needs to post a pic of what her hair (all 4 strands of it) look like.  My cat has more hair on his a$$.




at least they didn't call it: luscious locks or glorious tresses! thank god for small mercies
plus they need to focus on something else, not even the daily fail hacks with PMK breathing sulphur next to them can find any flattering adjectives for kimbo's backside


----------



## beekmanhill

.pursefiend. said:


> You didn't even invite your little sister :rain:
> 
> 
> I read that no body was checking for them in Cuba. So the crowds and stuff.. weren't for them.



I doubt if there is much access to Internet in Cuba, and most people probably don't have smartphones.


----------



## whimsic

pukasonqo said:


> *at least they didn't call it: luscious locks or glorious tresses!* thank god for small mercies
> plus they need to focus on something else, not even the daily fail hacks with PMK breathing sulphur next to them can find any flattering adjectives for kimbo's backside



Don't give them ideas :|


----------



## Peachysweet2013

pukasonqo said:


> plus they need to focus on something else, not even the daily fail hacks with PMK breathing sulphur next to them can find any flattering adjectives for kimbo's backside




Dead.


----------



## White Orchid

From the Daily Mail.  Just when you thought she might be getting it right...


----------



## dell

White Orchid said:


> From the Daily Mail.  Just when you thought she might be getting it right...




[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## White Orchid

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hey, she bought it so it's hers. That's the rule, lol.


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> From the Daily Mail.  Just when you thought she might be getting it right...







bwahahahahahahaha.................deep breath.............BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sugarstained

White Orchid said:


> From the Daily Mail.  Just when you thought she might be getting it right...



One step forward, ten thousand steps back. :weird:


----------



## caitlin1214

So is she going full on Pirate Wench, or ... ? (If she is, she's missing the skirt.) 


Either that, or add a skirt, and she can serve mead at Medieval Times.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> From the Daily Mail.  Just when you thought she might be getting it right...




A mess, a hot mess. SMGDH.


----------



## pixiejenna

So if Kimbo wasn't a DNB she'd be a forensic investigator, lmao!!! Heck I'd be impressed if she could spell forensic investigator. Doll if you're idea of a rough day is not getting enough  sleep your not solving any crimes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## .pursefiend.

what in the h-ll?!?!?!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Freckles1 said:


> The chokers!!!



those chokers - along with those lace boots GOTTA GO!



White Orchid said:


> Even more reason for me to love Cubans lol.





bag-princess said:


> of course nobody was!  that is why they hightailed it out of there!!


----------



## mkr

All that with shorts?  Has she ever worn shorts before?

She's back to the coats half off....


----------



## BPC

There's just nothing right with that outfit- nothing.


----------



## tweegy

poopsie said:


> bwahahahahahahaha.................deep breath.............BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



x2


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> From the Daily Mail.  Just when you thought she might be getting it right...

















She looks tragic.


----------



## Stephie2800

How come no one is saying anything about the obvious color differens between her hands and legs in contrast to her face and neck??


----------



## ManilaMama

caitlin1214 said:


> So is she going full on Pirate Wench, or ... ? (If she is, she's missing the skirt.)
> 
> 
> Either that, or add a skirt, and she can serve mead at Medieval Times.



Pirate you say? That would actually be quite cute...


----------



## saira1214

Is she wearing shorts?! Lololololol


----------



## lovely

suddenly the choker doesn't look so bad haha


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sad part is she thinks she looks good


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Sad part is she thinks she looks good



Or she doesn't but Kanye tells her she does.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I saw a gossip magazine cover yesterday with Kimmy standing in profile and the caption said, "35lbs. of butt filler!" &#128513;


----------



## berrydiva

Did they cut pants and she put them on over the boots?


----------



## Lounorada

ManilaMama said:


> Pirate you say? That would actually be quite cute...





lovely said:


> suddenly the choker doesn't look so bad haha





Chloe_chick999 said:


> I saw a gossip magazine cover yesterday with Kimmy standing in profile and the caption said, "35lbs. of butt filler!" &#128513;


----------



## Lounorada

The shorts are 'Yeezy' :lolots: and of course she's wearing spanx with them too.

DailyMail/Tumblr


----------



## mkr

I thought that if you need a coat then you shouldn't have open toed shoes on.  Just me?

Yes I can see the Spanx sticking out the bottom.

Yeezy shorts???  Yorts!!


----------



## pursegrl12

omg!!!!!! the visible spanx down to the knees!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Those Yeezy shorts look like bike shorts to me... and her boots... those laces are hurtin' and so are her legs :weird:


----------



## White Orchid

Actually the Spanx is above knee-length I believe.  I can see it protruding form the shorts.  But I mean come on, who wears Spanx under shorts, lol???  That's some crazy ish man.




pursegrl12 said:


> omg!!!!!! the visible spanx down to the knees!!


----------



## jenjen1964

You can see where the laces on the boots cut into her legs, I just can't anymore...someone kill me with that choker


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She must just pop and look like Jabba the hut when she removes all her clothing


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Actually the Spanx is above knee-length I believe.  I can see it protruding form the shorts.  But I mean come on, who wears Spanx under shorts, lol???  That's some crazy ish man.




to answer your question, kimbo does
i was watching masterchef a couple of nights and the judges were ooohing and aaahhhhing about the panacotta "jiggle", sometimes it made me think that when kimbo takes off all that spanx her jiggle must rival that of the panacotta
or instead of jiggle would it be tremor?


----------



## chloebagfreak

White Orchid said:


> From the Daily Mail.  Just when you thought she might be getting it right...


What on earth???
It's actually getting pretty sad and pathetic. What could have possibly gone through her head to wear that ?


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> to answer your question, kimbo does
> i was watching masterchef a couple of nights and the judges were ooohing and aaahhhhing about the panacotta "jiggle", sometimes it made me think that when kimbo takes off all that spanx her jiggle must rival that of the panacotta
> or instead of jiggle would it be tremor?


Hah, I saw that episode but please don't equate panna cotta to Kim and her lumpy bits.  I like panna cotta!


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> to answer your question, kimbo does
> i was watching masterchef a couple of nights and the judges were ooohing and aaahhhhing about the panacotta "jiggle", sometimes it made me think that when kimbo takes off all that spanx her jiggle must rival that of the panacotta
> or instead of jiggle would it be tremor?




Jiggly wiggly jelly belly.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> I thought that if you need a coat then you shouldn't have open toed shoes on.  Just me?
> 
> Yes I can see the Spanx sticking out the bottom.
> 
> Yeezy shorts???  Yorts!!


Lolol @ yorts!!!


----------



## dalinda

the last look is just ratchet and tragic...


----------



## Lounorada

Zimbio


----------



## White Orchid

Da hell?!


----------



## mkr

I am running out of words... oh wait

I don't think she can bend over to tie her shoes

Oh and now I can see her armpit fat.  Time to put the coat all the way on Kim and you're wearing camo cuz you saw Gwen Stefani wear it yesterday.

Wow I'm mean today


----------



## White Orchid

Do you think she's trolling us?  She must be.


----------



## Irishgal

What I simply cannot understand is how she dresses so awful, has ruined her face, has no real talent yet lands a Vogue cover.


----------



## White Orchid

That speaks volumes for the editors of Vogue.  I would not deign to buy a mag with her on the cover.



Irishgal said:


> What I simply cannot understand is how she dresses so awful, has ruined her face, has no real talent yet lands a Vogue cover.


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> From the Daily Mail.  Just when you thought she might be getting it right...



reactiongifs.us/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/nooooooo_elf.gif


----------



## ManilaMama

Chokers and Spanx and uber tight clothes are a thing, ya know..


----------



## Crystalina

That coat half off look is STUPID and RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

All that talk about jiggling reminds me of this twerking dessert:


http://www.thegloss.com/2013/09/22/culture/food/twerking-pudding-cocktail-sexy-dessert/


----------



## caitlin1214

ManilaMama said:


> Pirate you say? That would actually be quite cute...



Yeah, as a Sexy Pirate for Halloween. (The costume would be in a bag and probably called something obvious like Pirate's Booty.)


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Zimbio




the whole thing is hideous, maybe they work ok as separates but together...


----------



## saira1214

Crystalina said:


> That coat half off look is STUPID and RIDICULOUS!!!!




Last year it was the coat draped over the shoulders, now it is half on all the time. It is SO STUPID!!!


----------



## Barbora

saira1214 said:


> Last year it was the coat draped over the shoulders, now it is half on all the time. It is SO STUPID!!!



And all of that is because she's mortified to show her gigantic *** to anyone. 

Don't come at me for body shaming, it is obvious that Kim is the one who's _ashamed_ and if I recall correctly, she herself said she wants a small butt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So is she going to dress uncomfortably wearing coats, dusters and jackets for the rest of her life?


----------



## mkr

Summer is coming. She's going to be hot with a coat and spanx.  Well at least she's got some shorts!!!


----------



## saira1214

mkr said:


> Summer is coming. She's going to be hot with a coat and spanx.  Well at least she's got some shorts!!!




That's never stopped her before. She wears leather and fur coats in the summer and sleeveless dresses and heels in the snow. She has no idea how to dress.


----------



## whimsic

She needs to make up her mind about her body and m then dress it accordingly. She either hates/is ashamed of her freaky *** or she is totally confident about her body.


----------



## mkr

It's possible that she's been hiding it because it's "under construction".


----------



## sabrunka

That last outfit is absolutely atrocious! It makes her look SO short.  It's really weird actually, it looks like her legs are stumps.. Or like she doesn't even have a midsection.  It's so... Odd to look at.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> It's possible that she's been hiding it because it's "under construction".




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] under construction! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## caitlin1214

mkr said:


> It's possible that she's been hiding it because it's "under construction".





dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] under construction! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Does her "dentist" even do butts?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

mkr said:


> It's possible that she's been hiding it because it's "under construction".



Chile she always under construction


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> Chile she always under construction




*dead*


----------



## Laila619

She is so embarrassed about her backside. She probably didn't think what pregnancy would do to it before she got the fat transfers put in. Let her be a warning to anyone thinking about getting it done.


----------



## WishList986

Could someone inform me if it is possible to have whatever she's done to her booty undone? If she's so ashamed, and it is possible, why wouldn't she do it?


----------



## krissa

WishList986 said:


> Could someone inform me if it is possible to have whatever she's done to her booty undone? If she's so ashamed, and it is possible, why wouldn't she do it?



she has to get it lipoed out if possible? And maybe some kind of sculpting? That's the dangerous part about having lipo and transfers. When you regain it can go anywhere.


----------



## legaldiva

This is a never ending tragedy


----------



## ManilaMama

Kim and her PS. 

Plastic surgery
or
Photoshop


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> to answer your question, kimbo does
> i was watching masterchef a couple of nights and the judges were ooohing and aaahhhhing about the panacotta "jiggle", sometimes it made me think that when kimbo takes off all that spanx her jiggle must rival that of the panacotta
> or instead of jiggle would it be tremor?



There was an epi of KUWTK after she had North and it showed Kim running and I swear her a$$ was bouncing up and down like a massive basket ball - really. It was bouncing down to her knees and then back up to almost her upper back. I must have replace it in slow mo 50 times. I was totally slack jawed yet fascinated in a train wreck like way.



saira1214 said:


> Last year it was the coat draped over the shoulders, now it is half on all the time. It is SO STUPID!!!



She drapes a coat even when she is seated!!!!!!!!! 



Barbora said:


> And all of that is because she's mortified to show her gigantic *** to anyone.
> 
> Don't come at me for body shaming, it is obvious that Kim is the one who's _ashamed_ and if I recall correctly, she herself said she wants a small butt.



I will never call anybody out for "body shaming". It's such a subjective term.  We all perceive the human body in different ways. One body type might be  pleasing to one person and revolting to another.



mkr said:


> Summer is coming. She's going to be hot with a coat and spanx.  Well at least she's got some shorts!!!



Can't wait how she'll feature spanx while wearing her bikinis!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think that she's wearing Spanx in the shorts pics. I think the lines on her knees are from the laces of her too tight boots. They look like they nearly didn't have enough lace to tie them up, she looks like a dang easter ham in those boots. She needed the boots to be laced up so tight to hide what she'd normally hide/keep in place with Spanx.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

VickyB said:


> Can't wait how she'll feature spanx while wearing her bikinis!!!



Don't worry, Brian will always come to her rescue then!


----------



## White Orchid

You can see the Spanx protruding from under her shorts, just above the boots.  Well, I can.



pixiejenna said:


> I don't think that she's wearing Spanx in the shorts pics. I think the lines on her knees are from the laces of her too tight boots. They look like they nearly didn't have enough lace to tie them up, she looks like a dang easter ham in those boots. She needed the boots to be laced up so tight to hide what she'd normally hide/keep in place with Spanx.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lounorada

Those boots look a bit tight... like spanx for the legs.

Zimbio


----------



## poopsie

OFTLOG 

Dear Kunyay..............you aren't a teenager. PULL UP YOUR PANTS
Querida Kimho........... just when I had thought you had shown us every roll of pudge you posses you're knocking us out with those muffin top thighs (sung to the tune of AC/DC)


----------



## mkr

Okay now is she punking us?

Look at each piece of the outfit individually and it gets worse.

Satin high school jacket.

Henley top

Leather lace up skirt

CFM Suede thigh high boots.

Beautiful.  Said no one ever.


----------



## Jayne1

Why does Anna Wintour love this couple?


----------



## VickyB

What is this fresh hell?????


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> OFTLOG
> 
> Dear Kunyay..............you aren't a teenager. PULL UP YOUR PANTS
> Querida Kimho........... just when I had thought you had shown us every roll of pudge you posses you're knocking us out with those *muffin top thighs* (sung to the tune of AC/DC)


 
Muffin top thighs


----------



## Lounorada

Oh look! It's Kanye West and Kanye East  

Korey looking like a Ferrari employee. I take it he's been saving his PMK cheques to buy a shiny red Ferrari... to go with his Ferrari logo t-shirt.

Zimbio


----------



## jenjen1964

Is this her Pocahontas meets pretty woman look??  Just when I think she can't sink any lower....


----------



## caitlin1214

You know the expression, "She looks good even in a potato sack?"

That's not Kim, but her skirt literally looks like a potato sack.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> Oh look! It's Kanye West and Kanye East
> 
> Korey looking like a Ferrari employee. I take it he's been saving his PMK cheques to buy a shiny red Ferrari... to go with his Ferrari logo t-shirt.
> 
> Zimbio




At quick glance they look like a couple


----------



## labelwhore04

I think at this point she's not trying to be fashionable or look good, she's just putting together outfits that she knows will get peoples attention, the more ridiculous the outfit the more people will talk about her. Thats all she cares about. She lives for attention good or bad. If she looked nice and chic all the time she would get far less attention probably.


----------



## saira1214

I like the bomber. That's all I've got.


----------



## caitlin1214

saira1214 said:


> I like the bomber. That's all I've got.


 I kind of do, too. (But not on her. And with jeans.)


----------



## caitlin1214

poopsie said:


> OFTLOG
> 
> Dear Kunyay..............you aren't a teenager. PULL UP YOUR PANTS
> Querida Kimho........... just when I had thought you had shown us every roll of pudge you posses you're knocking us out with those muffin top thighs (sung to the tune of AC/DC)



"My muffin top is all that, whole grain, low fat. I know you want a piece of that but I just want to dance..."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1WY_BxSnD8


----------



## WishList986

Jayne1 said:


> Why does Anna Wintour love this couple?



Sadly because they sell magazines I suppose. Those thigh-high boots are so tragic


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> Oh look! It's Kanye West and Kanye East
> 
> Korey looking like a Ferrari employee. I take it he's been saving his PMK cheques to buy a shiny red Ferrari... to go with his Ferrari logo t-shirt.
> 
> Zimbio



On a brighter note, what a gorgeous car


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> Why does Anna Wintour love this couple?


I stand by my theory. AW is punking the fashion world. She knows she's on her way out so she's taking it down from the inside. The K's are like locus they like to multiply and don't ever go away. She's pimping them out and letting them in as her final act.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YSoLovely

labelwhore04 said:


> I think at this point she's not trying to be fashionable or look good, she's just putting together outfits that she knows will get peoples attention, the more ridiculous the outfit the more people will talk about her. Thats all she cares about. She lives for attention good or bad. If she looked nice and chic all the time she would get far less attention probably.




Kim doesn't put her outfits together, Kanye & his team do. The only input I suspect Kim has is that her butt stays covered at all times...


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> OFTLOG
> 
> Dear Kunyay..............you aren't a teenager. PULL UP YOUR PANTS
> Querida Kimho........... just when I had thought you had shown us every roll of pudge you posses you're knocking us out with those muffin top thighs (sung to the tune of AC/DC)




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

caitlin1214 said:


> You know the expression, "She looks good even in a potato sack?"
> 
> That's not Kim, but her skirt literally looks like a potato sack.





Jacques Marcel couture


----------



## csre

Wow those boots (boots?) seem pretty time consuming to put on


----------



## pixiejenna

csre said:


> Wow those boots (boots?) seem pretty time consuming to put on


It's not like she has anything else going on she got the time to put them on. I just feel bad for the assistant that had to lace them up for her, lol. They must have gotten a real arm work out to get them tied that tight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Oh look! It's Kanye West and Kanye East
> 
> Korey looking like a Ferrari employee. I take it he's been saving his PMK cheques to buy a shiny red Ferrari... to go with his Ferrari logo t-shirt.
> 
> Zimbio


Kanye East


----------



## whimsic

Ok I live in a desert and temperatures are about 45 degrees right now so I gotta wonder, do people in other parts of the world wear boots in the summer?


----------



## KayuuKathey

those boots, to quote GQ Style's twitter about Tyga's met carpet look, "Nah" LOL


----------



## Barbora

VickyB said:


> I will never call anybody out for "body shaming". It's such a subjective term.  We all perceive the human body in different ways. One body type might be  pleasing to one person and revolting to another.



Oh no, it wasn't directed at you at all. It was for anyone who would like to argue that what I was saying was body shaming. It's tiring to be conscious of what and how you're saying anything at all times in this day and age. So it was more of a disclaimer lol


----------



## AECornell

45C or F? It's 54F/12C here and people wear booties here still. I'm not Scottish and am not used to the temps so I'm still wearing boots. It's like perpetual Fall here. Until maybe July.



whimsic said:


> Ok I live in a desert and temperatures are about 45 degrees right now so I gotta wonder, do people in other parts of the world wear boots in the summer?


----------



## caitlin1214

poopsie said:


> jacques marcel couture



Haha!


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> Those boots look a bit tight... like spanx for the legs.
> 
> Zimbio


Make.It.Stop!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Glitterandstuds said:


> She must just pop and look like Jabba the hut when she removes all her clothing


I just imagined the sound of everything going back to its rightful place...


----------



## AEGIS

She looks an utter fool 100% of the time.


----------



## gillianna

We all know how Kim can work a look to deaths. How many months or was it a year did she rock the Amish Spanx compression too tight bodysuit?   So now for summer we have Kanye's fashion vision of Julia Robers look from Pretty Woman with thigh high boots over her legs?  

Since they always seem to dress for the wrong seasons tall boots will be the summer fashion statement????  Kanye did dumpster hobo and I guess now hooker chic is next on the list.  But then again he may just be dressing his wife in what he seems to call her "his perfect Bit-h.  

She can't compete with her younger sisters and she has already been naked more than anyone would want so what could she do that would make any difference at this point?


----------



## pukasonqo

gillianna said:


> We all know how Kim can work a look to deaths. How many months or was it a year did she rock the Amish Spanx compression too tight bodysuit?   So now for summer we have Kanye's fashion vision of Julia Robers look from Pretty Woman with thigh high boots over her legs?
> 
> Since they always seem to dress for the wrong seasons tall boots will be the summer fashion statement????  Kanye did dumpster hobo and I guess now hooker chic is next on the list.  But then again he may just be dressing his wife in what he seems to call her "his perfect Bit-h.
> 
> She can't compete with her younger sisters and she has already been naked more than anyone would want so what could she do that would make any difference at this point?




wearing the right size clothes might be a new thing for her!


----------



## whimsic

AECornell said:


> 45C or F? It's 54F/12C here and people wear booties here still. I'm not Scottish and am not used to the temps so I'm still wearing boots. It's like perpetual Fall here. Until maybe July.



45C / 113F &#128549; Can't look at boots without feeling hot


----------



## AECornell

Omg that's INSANE!! I mean when I lived in Virginia it would get to be like 100F every once in a while with crazy humidity and just be so awful. I think if it ever gets to be 30C here everyone will go mad. No AC (because we never need it) and the fact that when it hits 20C everyone thinks it's time for shorts and tshirts, lol.



whimsic said:


> 45C / 113F [emoji26] Can't look at boots without feeling hot


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Oh look! It's Kanye West and Kanye East
> 
> Korey looking like a Ferrari employee. I take it he's been saving his PMK cheques to buy a shiny red Ferrari... to go with his Ferrari logo t-shirt.
> 
> Zimbio



Right! Saved up all that handbag carrying money to then have Kanye West dent his car before it's out the lot. 

He looks like he's down low annoyed Kanye all on his car


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Right! Saved up all that handbag carrying money to then have Kanye West dent his car before it's out the lot.
> 
> *He looks like he's down low* annoyed Kanye all on his car


Was that an intended pun? lol


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> She looks an utter fool 100% of the time.


 Yep.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Right! Saved up all that handbag carrying money to then have Kanye West dent his car before it's out the lot.
> 
> He looks like he's down low annoyed Kanye all on his car


----------



## CoachGirl12

When your legs get a muffin top in your boots


----------



## CoachGirl12

Those boots are so tight she's created a muffin top for her thighs..


----------



## NYCBelle

mkr said:


> Summer is coming. She's going to be hot with a coat and spanx.  Well at least she's got some shorts!!!



She never sweats she probably gets her sweat glands botoxed so she doesn't produce any


----------



## tweegy

They should rename their show 'shading with the kardashians' that's all the show is now. Folks throwing shade at each other lol


----------



## VickyB

Barbora said:


> Oh no, it wasn't directed at you at all. It was for anyone who would like to argue that what I was saying was body shaming. It's tiring to be conscious of what and how you're saying anything at all times in this day and age. So it was more of a disclaimer lol



You're so kind but I didn't think you were calling me out! Thank you all the same!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Normally if you break something you don't get an award, unless you're Kim Kardashian.

The reality star famously claimed to have broken the internet (twice) with racy nude photos of herself and now she is the proud recipient of a Webby Award celebrating her explosive cyber powers.

The 35-year-old arrived to the ceremony, held at Cipriani Wall Street in New York, in a stunning ensemble where she was to be honoured with the brand new Break The Internet Award.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...honoured-Breaking-Internet.html#ixzz48sguuIrC


----------



## Junkenpo

That draping is doing her no favors.  She looks rough.


----------



## chowlover2

I guess we will be seeing more nudes any day now...


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> I guess we will be seeing more nudes any day now...




bummer!
oh well, more work for those photoshop masters that work for them


----------



## Jikena

That's one ugly award.


----------



## myown

Junkenpo said:


> That draping is doing her no favors.  She looks rough.



well at least she is dressed alright.


----------



## Junkenpo

myown said:


> well at least she is dressed alright.



True!  It's age appropriate and she's got her tatas all covered up and put away.  I just wish the dress were red or  deep jewel tones and better fitting....


----------



## myown

Junkenpo said:


> True!  It's age appropriate and she's got her tatas all covered up and put away.  I just wish the dress were red or  deep jewel tones and better fitting....



don´t ask for too much. one at a time. or it´ll collapse like a house of cards


----------



## khriseeee

She looks tired


----------



## mkr

She IS covered up, that's a plus.  But the dress is made specifically to camoflauge trouble areas, I have one similar.  Oh and it has a train/tail.  Of course it does.  But I will say this is the best she's looked in quite a while.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her supermodel younger sister has ruled the red carpet at the A-list packed Cannes Film Festival.

Now Kendall Jenner has competition in town as Kim Kardashian made a late arrival in the French Riviera on Tuesday.

The stunning superstar, 35, looked amazing despite jetting straight from an awards show in New York on Monday night. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...linky-dress-arrives-Cannes.html#ixzz48vzpXXxY


----------



## redney

Suede thigh high boots with a satin nightie with a knit sweater. Ooookay.


----------



## mkr

DAYUM!   

Her stomach isn't flat either.  Maybe she's only wearing one spanx instead of two.

Do you think she's there to steal Kendall's thunder?  Cuz she's going to but in a bad way.

No one is going to want to use Kendall if it means all the K's are going to be around.


----------



## summer2815

I actually quite like the black dress and do not mind her white ensemble.  It is definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## pursegrl12

summer2815 said:


> I actually quite like the black dress and do not mind her white ensemble.  It is definitely a step in the right direction.



don't worry, she'll take 347 steps backwards tomorrow.......


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Suede thigh high boots with a satin nightie with a knit sweater. Ooookay.




i was just about to point out the same thing!!!


----------



## knasarae

I think that is Kanye's goal for Kim.. put together things that don't go together just cause you can.


----------



## Hobbsy

redney said:


> suede thigh high boots with a satin nightie with a knit sweater. Ooookay.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Freckles1

redney said:


> Suede thigh high boots with a satin nightie with a knit sweater. Ooookay.




Shaking my head


----------



## labelwhore04

Is it just me or is she looking better facially? She doesn't look as ape-like lately. She looks softer/prettier. I even see little hints of her old face sometimes.


----------



## pukasonqo

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it just me or is she looking better facially? She doesn't look as ape-like lately. She looks softer/prettier. I even see little hints of her old face sometimes.




yup, i thought she looks quite pretty and not very plastic, maybe the PS has settled


----------



## WishList986

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it just me or is she looking better facially? She doesn't look as ape-like lately. She looks softer/prettier. I even see little hints of her old face sometimes.



Definitely! She's looking really nice lately


----------



## gillianna

the white slip dress with some stunning sandals might have made it look half  decent.  But the granny K-mart looking sweater looks horrible.  Is it Kanye's design?


----------



## Sasha2012

She had jetted into France just hours earlier after an eight-hour overnight flight from New York.

However, Kim Kardashian showed no signs of jetlag and looked immaculate as ever as she stole the show at the star-studded De Grisogono party on the French Riviera on Tuesday night.

The mother-of-two, 35, displayed her famous curves in a shimmering chainmail gown with flowing train as she arrived at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in Antibes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-Cannes-jewellery-bash.html#ixzz48xg4M6V3


----------



## ManilaMama

Woah it sounds like back to back to back every evening for an event..

Is Saint and North in Cannes too?


----------



## ManilaMama

PS I'm glad she wore the spanx tube dress under that glitter dress. I'm thinking her original plan was to go bare [emoji13]


----------



## Lounorada

Seeing Kimbo in Europe reminds me of this blind item I saw recently...



> 'This momager believes in reducing the amount of electronic evidence negotiating this kind of deal.
> That married daughter of hers is going to actually have s*x with someone.
> For mid seven figures.
> Look for the daughter to go out of the country within the next month, minus the husband.'


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She had jetted into France just hours earlier after an eight-hour overnight flight from New York.
> 
> However, Kim Kardashian showed no signs of jetlag and looked immaculate as ever as she stole the show at the star-studded De Grisogono party on the French Riviera on Tuesday night.
> 
> The mother-of-two, 35, displayed her famous curves in a shimmering chainmail gown with flowing train as she arrived at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in Antibes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-Cannes-jewellery-bash.html#ixzz48xg4M6V3



She looks stunning!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> She had jetted into France just hours earlier after an eight-hour overnight flight from New York.
> 
> However, Kim Kardashian showed no signs of jetlag and looked immaculate as ever as she stole the show at the star-studded De Grisogono party on the French Riviera on Tuesday night.
> 
> The mother-of-two, 35, displayed her famous curves in a shimmering chainmail gown with flowing train as she arrived at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in Antibes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-Cannes-jewellery-bash.html#ixzz48xg4M6V3



I like this look! If only she dressed like this all the time...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her face is so alien like


----------



## Lola69

I love this look!


----------



## White Orchid

Puh-lease don't go giving her any ideas!!!

I will concede this is the best she has looked in a long time.  The back shots I've seen however aren't so flattering.  But from front on, yes, she does look quite good.



ManilaMama said:


> PS I'm glad she wore the spanx tube dress under that glitter dress. I'm thinking her original plan was to go bare [emoji13]


----------



## NicolesCloset

Finally, she nails it!

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cookiemonsterr

She's totally back to her skinny self. It's very impressive. She looks great!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I can't put my finger on why but I think she looks matronly in that black dress....I'm not a fan. 



Sasha2012 said:


> Normally if you break something you don't get an award, unless you're Kim Kardashian.
> 
> The reality star famously claimed to have broken the internet (twice) with racy nude photos of herself and now she is the proud recipient of a Webby Award celebrating her explosive cyber powers.
> 
> The 35-year-old arrived to the ceremony, held at Cipriani Wall Street in New York, in a stunning ensemble where she was to be honoured with the brand new Break The Internet Award.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...honoured-Breaking-Internet.html#ixzz48sguuIrC





Sasha2012 said:


> She had jetted into France just hours earlier after an eight-hour overnight flight from New York.
> 
> However, Kim Kardashian showed no signs of jetlag and looked immaculate as ever as she stole the show at the star-studded De Grisogono party on the French Riviera on Tuesday night.
> 
> The mother-of-two, 35, displayed her famous curves in a shimmering chainmail gown with flowing train as she arrived at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in Antibes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-Cannes-jewellery-bash.html#ixzz48xg4M6V3



Yeah, I rarely say this but I liked this dress better on the model. Her face has been looking really good, tho.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress looks good on her and I like her makeup too.


----------



## VickyB

She looks like a disoriented crazy person in that white silk nightgown ,boots and cardigan.


----------



## VickyB

ManilaMama said:


> PS I'm glad she wore the spanx tube dress under that glitter dress. I'm thinking her original plan was to go bare [emoji13]


----------



## VickyB

cookiemonsterr said:


> She's totally back to her skinny self. It's very impressive. She looks great!



Skinny??? Which part of her body are you referring to? Her fingers?


----------



## Jayne1

The eye makeup is kinda interesting.  More on the bottom than the top.


----------



## Jayne1

ManilaMama said:


> PS I'm glad she wore the spanx tube dress under that glitter dress. I'm thinking her original plan was to go bare [emoji13]



Is that really spanx, or spanx-like, do you think?


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Seeing Kimbo in Europe reminds me of this blind item I saw recently...



Nailed it.


----------



## Stansy

She looks like a huge discoball.


----------



## tulipfield

Her face looks too much like her mom's in these last pictures.  Also wtf spanx underdress.  Just get a dress that covers you sufficiently.


----------



## mkr

While her face looks a little plastic, the dress looks decent on her.  I saw pics from the back and of her sitting and it wasn't pretty.  But she wasn't half naked so good for her..

But why are they all in Cannes?  They aren't actors or movie go-ers or models or producers. Kris can say she's Kendall's manager.  But for Kim to take a red eye flight to be there without a reason? 

Can just anyone go to the Festival?  I see Kris and Kim are at a party but not on the red carpet.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> PS I'm glad she wore the spanx tube dress under that glitter dress. I'm thinking her original plan was to go bare [emoji13]




The sad thing is, you're probably right.


----------



## Jikena

I really like this last look. I like her makeup but I feel like it makes her eyes even more little because of the black under her eyes. Also, makes her face look longer to me, and it's already very long. If that makes sense.


----------



## lizmil

Suede thigh high boots  with a satin nightie with a knit sweater. Ooookay."  My thought too

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GoGlam

Love the last look! She looks fantastic


----------



## Brandless

We've been used to her looking a mess that  standards have been lowered. To me she just looks decent because she is fully covered but nothing in that face looks remotely attractive.


----------



## Laila619

Dare I say it, she's actually looking really pretty.

I'm sure she'll be back to wearing some hideous mess tomorrow.


----------



## pinkfeet

I fully believe they are all escorts .. yes they make money otherwise but I think they will forever trade sex for money, deals, gifts etc forever.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love the last dress. Don't crazy about the makeup though.


----------



## berrydiva

pinkfeet said:


> I fully believe they are all escorts .. yes they make money otherwise but I think they will forever trade sex for money, deals, gifts etc forever.



They wouldn't be the first women who are escorting in Hollyweird.


----------



## Bag*Snob

She has great skin and not one wrinkle on her face in that closeup.  She must have the best doctor.


----------



## tweegy

Bag*Snob said:


> She has great skin and not one wrinkle on her face in that closeup.  She must have the best doctor.



You mean dentist?


----------



## cookiemonsterr

VickyB said:


> Skinny??? Which part of her body are you referring to? Her fingers?



Check out her arms... They're pretty thin. She just carries most of her weight in her mid section and ***. Considering she just had a baby and her boobs and *** are fake, the rest of her is pretty thin don't you think?


----------



## mkr

Kim is thinner but she is also a pro at how to stand, where to place her arms,etc.  I saw some behind shots of her in this dress and it wasn't flattering.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cookiemonsterr said:


> Check out her arms... They're pretty thin. She just carries most of her weight in her mid section and ***. Considering she just had a baby and her boobs and *** are fake, the rest of her is pretty thin don't you think?




Ok. That's a stretch. Just because her arms are not not big doesn't mean she's skinny. Lol!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh, Kim looks good. She's lost a bit weight and her face is looking better, I'll give her credit for that.

People keep saying she's going under the knife to lose weight but judging by that post pregnancy pooch she's still sporting, I don't think she is. Her eating habits probably suck because she has piss poor discipline but she's at least doing some form of exercise. Now if only she could manage to dress for the body she has and not the body she wants.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Meh, Kim looks good. She's lost a bit weight and her face is looking better, I'll give her credit for that.
> 
> People keep saying she's going under the knife to lose weight but judging by that post pregnancy pooch she's still sporting, I don't think she is. Her eating habits probably suck because she his piss poor discipline but she's at least doing some form of exercise. Now if only she could manage to dress for the body she has and not the body she wants.



THIS!! Everything about this is exactly what I've been thinking lately


----------



## bag-princess

cookiemonsterr said:


> She's totally back to her skinny self. It's very impressive. She looks great!




she is not skinny!  100 pounds and 5'10 is skinny.  

no i don't think the rest of her is pretty thin at all.   unless/until i saw here with my own eyes i would never believe any photo that they deem acceptable to print!




tweegy said:


> You mean dentist?





you mean photoshop expert.


----------



## coconutsboston

Junkenpo said:


> That draping is doing her no favors.  She looks rough.


Agreed. But at least it's hiding her usual "everything out", so thank goodness for small favors.


----------



## Crystalina

She looks awful and all that makeup makes her plastic surgery more obvious.


----------



## Lodpah

I'll leave this here for you all.

http://www.nme.com/news/die-antwoord/93675


----------



## tweegy

Lodpah said:


> I'll leave this here for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nme.com/news/die-antwoord/93675




[emoji23][emoji23] can't be real, just can't.

#fingergate


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lodpah said:


> I'll leave this here for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nme.com/news/die-antwoord/93675




Amber didn't lie. #fingergate


----------



## Lodpah

If you can weird out Ninja it must be pretty bad&#128557;


----------



## pukasonqo

Lodpah said:


> I'll leave this here for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nme.com/news/die-antwoord/93675




i am sure it was done for research purposes only


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lawd he went on a crazy rant on Ellen


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Lawd he went on a crazy rant on Ellen



And is anyone surprised?


----------



## Yoshi1296

LMFAO that rant on Ellen was so uncomfortable but also hilarious to watch.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So looks like none of the Kardashians attended the Amfar gala


----------



## VickyB

Lodpah said:


> I'll leave this here for you all.
> 
> http://www.nme.com/news/die-antwoord/93675


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently took to Snapchat to reveal that after months of hard work - and dedication to the Atkins Diet - she has returned to her pre-baby weight of 135.8lbs.

And on Thursday it seemed Kim Kardashian was allowing herself a bit of a cheat day as she enjoyed a churro during a visit to Disneyland with her sister Kourtney Kardashian and their children.

The doting mother-of-two demolished her sugary snack while watching over two-year-old daughter North West, who showed off a big smile as she munched on her own.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-sister-Kourtney-children.html#ixzz499frn9Yv


----------



## berrydiva

North looks so unbothered.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm watching him on Ellen as I write.  He's seriously weird.  Actually no, he's full on wacko.  How Kim puts up with him I don't know.  I almost feel sorry for her.  Almost.

Just as an aside I noticed he received a standing ovation when he walked on stage - this has merely cemented my belief that Ellen really does attract the lowest common denominator.  If they're not squealing like they're possessed by the Devil himself, they're giving Kanye West a standing ovation.  Idiots.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> North looks so unbothered.




She looks miserable


----------



## Brklynjuice87

pinkfeet said:


> I fully believe they are all escorts .. yes they make money otherwise but I think they will forever trade sex for money, deals, gifts etc forever.



Cannes is known for this just like Dubai. The kardash clan escorting is old news but true


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ellen is on here right now - and Kanye is absolutely bonkers.


----------



## redney

So Kimmie takes selfies instead of pics of her daughter on the merry go round ride.


----------



## lizmil

That child hardly ever smiles, always has a furrowed brow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently took to Snapchat to reveal that after months of hard work - and dedication to the Atkins Diet - she has returned to her pre-baby weight of 135.8lbs.
> 
> And on Thursday it seemed Kim Kardashian was allowing herself a bit of a cheat day as she enjoyed a churro during a visit to Disneyland with her sister Kourtney Kardashian and their children.
> 
> The doting mother-of-two demolished her sugary snack while watching over two-year-old daughter North West, who showed off a big smile as she munched on her own.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-sister-Kourtney-children.html#ixzz499frn9Yv




*Nothing new here. 1) Kim ignoring her child  2) Kim putting big things in her mouth.*


----------



## Yoshi1296

North looks pissed
I love churros
That's all I have to say lmao


----------



## Sasha2012

She had quite the day, enjoying churros as well as rides on the King Arthur Carrousel and Dumbo the Flying Elephant ride.

And North West's day only got better as mother Kim Kardashian, 35, shared Snapchat posts of the two-year-old in a princess dress after a magical makeover at Disneyland on Thursday.

The young daughter of Kim and Kanye West looked adorable as Queen Elsa while joined by three-year-old cousin Penelope Disick - dressed as Princess Jasmine - and their best friend Ryan Romulus - dressed as Cinderella.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sit-cousin-Penelope-Disick.html#ixzz49An0hB6E


----------



## pukasonqo

is kimbo wearing a lycra onesie, again?


----------



## White Orchid

We spoke too soon *sigh*...

From the Daily Mail.


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> We spoke too soon *sigh*...
> 
> From the Daily Mail.



You know what, I actually like this. I don't know why lol. Plus, at least she's not wearing something too tight for once.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> *Nothing new here. 1) Kim ignoring her child  2) Kim putting big things in her mouth.*



I don't see how #2 is a problem.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> We spoke too soon *sigh*...
> 
> From the Daily Mail.



Fairly certain I wore that entire outfit to the Metronome in the 90s.


----------



## myown

redney said:


> So Kimmie takes selfies instead of pics of her daughter on the merry go round ride.



how do you know? i thought she is making pics of North


----------



## White Orchid

The thing is, if this were any other NORMAL Mother who adores her child, it would only be natural to think she was photographing her child.  But we're talking Kim K here - a woman who made a book about, wait for it, taking selfies.  So it's only logical that from a cursory view, we assume she's taking a selfie.  It's what she lives and breathes for as she is renowned for it.  Remember this is a woman who gets to travel to the most picturesque places in the world, but instead of basking in and capturing the scenery, she's too busy pouting and taking endless pix of herself.

And it's patently obvious she isn't enjoying this time with her Daughter unless I've missed the photos of her smiling?



myown said:


> how do you know? i thought she is making pics of North


----------



## lovely

Lol on snapchat she snapped a handful of pregnancy tests saying she's having a "scare." Because yes, when you're having a scare post it on social media. Totally a sponsored snap in my opinion- nice one Kimbo.


----------



## White Orchid

Jikena said:


> You know what, I actually like this. I don't know why lol. Plus, at least she's not wearing something too tight for once.


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


>



Don't look at me like that. :greengrin:


----------



## Irishgal

VickyB said:


> *Nothing new here. 1) Kim ignoring her child  2) Kim putting big things in her mouth.*




So predictable. I can almost hear her telling the paps to make sure they get a good closeup of the churro in her mouth. That's her money shot.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> Fairly certain I wore that entire outfit to the Metronome in the 90s.




Are you from Houston, by chance?


----------



## Yoshi1296

White Orchid said:


> We spoke too soon *sigh*...
> 
> 
> 
> From the Daily Mail.




I hate the color of the shoes...and the jeans...if she changed those two things up then this outfit wouldn't be half bad.


----------



## summer2815

I think this outfit could be salvageable if she lost the jacket and shoes.  Then it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oh goodness I'm watching Kanye on Ellen now. (YouTube). 

Oh my goodness. 

I can't process my thoughts on this person. [emoji15]


----------



## stylemepretty

White Orchid said:


> We spoke too soon *sigh*...
> 
> From the Daily Mail.



That's the first time I've seen Kanye smile around Kim. And it looks forced.


----------



## berrydiva

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Are you from Houston, by chance?



Nope. We had a nightclub here in NY called Metronome.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

http://blindgossip.com/?p=78529

Blind item about Kanye's Ellen interview


----------



## dangerouscurves

hollieplus2 said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=78529
> 
> Blind item about Kanye's Ellen interview




Why invite Kanye in the first place?


----------



## Jikena

All I've seen of his rant if this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H4JZ11aze8 (random video with a few part of his rant) because I can't access the full show from France. Can someone explain what he said exactly ?
I thought it was funny when he said "what's the point of thinking ?"  Think it was humour. Sometimes people don't get jokes and think people are being crazy. Though, I'm guessing he's acted crazy for the rest of the show, that I cannot comment on.


----------



## WishList986

Yoshi1296 said:


> North looks pissed
> I love churros
> That's all I have to say lmao



Could this be considered a haiku? If so, it's my new favorite poem


----------



## Sugarstained

Jikena said:


> All I've seen of his rant if this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H4JZ11aze8 (random video with a few part of his rant) because I can't access the full show from France. Can someone explain what he said exactly ?
> I thought it was funny when he said "what's the point of thinking ?"  Think it was humour. Sometimes people don't get jokes and think people are being crazy. Though, I'm guessing he's acted crazy for the rest of the show, that I cannot comment on.



Here's a summary from the LA Times:

(link: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/gossip/la-et-mg-kanye-west-rant-ellen-degeneres-20160519-snap-htmlstory.html)


> "Well, it's not daytime television anymore," Ellen DeGeneres said Thursday on her show after a rambling, nearly unbroken, nearly 6½-minute oration by her guest, Kanye West.
> 
> "We're gonna take a break," she added, looking for the right words after she'd managed to sneak in only a few dozen of them during West's lengthy monologue.
> 
> After working to pry more than a few words out of the rapper as she quizzed him about his kids and whether he regretted anything he'd ever tweeted, the host brought up his appeal to Mark Zuckerberg for $1 billion in funding, which West acknowledged might have been more successful had he approached the Facebook founder on, well, Facebook, instead of Twitter.
> 
> "Give me one example, the ideas," DeGeneres said, "because maybe someone watching will give you the  money."
> 
> And Kanye was off to the races.
> 
> We're in a Renaissance period where people have multiple talents, he said, name-checking "12 Years a Slave" director Steve McQueen. He brought up his parents and their credentials, saying he was raised to make a difference. He quoted Rakim and said he was raised on Phife Dawg and hip-hop.
> 
> "Are you connecting?," the shoe designer asked after dismissing those who measure contributions to society by tracking sales and radio play. "Picasso is dead. Steve Jobs is dead. Walt Disney is dead. Name somebody living that you can name in the same breath as them.
> 
> "Don't tell me about being likeable. We've got a hundred years here. We're one race, the human race, one civilization. We're a blip in the existence of the universe, and we're constantly trying to pull each other down. Not doing things to help each other. That's my point. It's like I'm shaking talking about it. I know it's daytime TV, but I feel that I can make a difference while I'm here. I feel that I can make things better through my skill set. I'm an artist, and I feel that I can make things better through my skill set. I'm a artist. Five years old, art school. PhD, Art Institute of Chicago."
> 
> He has a condition where he sees sound, he said. "Everything that I sonically make is a painting. I see it. I see the importance  I see the importance and the value of everyone being able to experience a more beautiful life."
> 
> West dropped more names, mentioning a dinner with President ***** and Leonardo DiCaprio, the latter of whose conservation efforts were apparently taken more seriously than West's work in the world of fashion design.
> 
> "But," Mr. Kim Kardashian said, "I remember going to school, like, in fifth grade, and wanting to have a cool outfit ....
> 
> "I called the head of Payless [ShoeSource]. I'm like, 'I want to work with you. I want to take all this information that I've learned from sitting at all these fashion shows and knocking on all these doors and buying all these expensive clothes and I want to take away bullying.' "
> 
> It's like I'm shaking, talking about it. I know it's daytime TV, but I feel that I can make a difference while I'm here.
>  Kanye West
> At this point, someone in the control booth apparently remembered to hit the "applause" button, because the audience had basically been taking it all in silently for a while.
> 
> "There was a time Michael Jackson couldn't get his video on MTV because he was considered to be 'urban.' The Michael Jackson," West said. "So I literally have to be the Michael Jackson of apparel in order to break down the doors for everyone who will come after I'm gone, after I'm dead. After they call me Wacko Kanye. Isn't that so funny, that people point fingers at the people who have influenced us the most?"
> 
> At this point, DeGeneres was  as she had been for an eternity in talk-show time   sitting motionless except for blinking and occasionally wetting her lips as if to speak. But there had been no room to speak.
> 
> "I'm sorry, daytime television," West said to the audience. "I'm sorry for the realness."
> 
> Cue applause. Time to go to commercial.



This strikes me as more than just not getting his sense of humor. It's coming across as some kind of mania, and is getting a bit sad to watch. I used to laugh at his antics, but now it just makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## beekmanhill

dangerouscurves said:


> Why invite Kanye in the first place?
> View attachment 3360888



I can see why Ellen was mad at her producers.   Doesn't she have final say?  She must know what he is like.

Hhe actually done any philanthropic work himself, or does he just spout his grandiose plans for the universe.


----------



## Freckles1

Sugarstained said:


> Here's a summary from the LA Times:
> 
> 
> 
> (link: http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-ellen-degeneres-20160519-snap-htmlstory.html)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This strikes me as more than just not getting his sense of humor. It's coming across as some kind of mania, and is getting a bit sad to watch. I used to laugh at his antics, but now it just makes me uncomfortable.




He's definitely dealing with some sort of mental illness. This is just sad


----------



## mkr

Delusions of grandeur.  He's schizophrenic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There are people who have done far more philanthropic work, with far less than Kanye. He doesn't need money from Zuckerberg. For what? Another collection of moth-eaten Zombie Apocalypse clothing?

He touches on good points occasionally but it gets lost amongst the babble. That rant had little to do with genius and more to do with what looks like mania.

I don't think Ellen was expecting that - how could anyone predict his behaviour?

If he had a decent family or network of friends around him, they might seek to address his issues.

This is beyond "Kanye being Kanye".


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are people who have done far more philanthropic work, with far less than Kanye. He doesn't need money from Zuckerberg. For what? Another collection of moth-eaten Zombie Apocalypse clothing?
> 
> He touches on good points occasionally but it gets lost amongst the babble. That rant had little to do with genius and more to do with what looks like mania.
> 
> I don't think Ellen was expecting that - how could anyone predict his behaviour?
> 
> If he had a decent family or network of friends around him, they might seek to address his issues.
> 
> This is beyond "Kanye being Kanye".


 
All of this. Totally agree.

Plus,  @ 'moth-eaten Zombie Apocalypse clothing'


----------



## littlerock

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are people who have done far more philanthropic work, with far less than Kanye. He doesn't need money from Zuckerberg. For what? Another collection of moth-eaten Zombie Apocalypse clothing?
> 
> He touches on good points occasionally but it gets lost amongst the babble. That rant had little to do with genius and more to do with what looks like mania.
> 
> I don't think Ellen was expecting that - how could anyone predict his behaviour?
> 
> If he had a decent family or network of friends around him, they might seek to address his issues.
> 
> *This is beyond "Kanye being Kanye"*.



Yes...

He's very sick, mentally. He's speaking as if he is manic and schizophrenic. He's always talking about these grand ideas to heal the world, but how? He takes cotton clothes and puts holes in them and then sells the pieces for thousands of dollars. And his shoes? Who can afford those? He talks about wanting to end bullying.. through fashion that no can afford and that no one really wants? He is a mess.


----------



## Yoshi1296

He's not bipolar.

He is just an idiot.

Plain and simple.


----------



## Yoshi1296

WishList986 said:


> Could this be considered a haiku? If so, it's my new favorite poem




Haha!! Thanks! I just made one about Kanye!^^


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> I can see why Ellen was mad at her producers.   Doesn't she have final say?  She must know what he is like.
> 
> Hhe actually done any philanthropic work himself, or does he just spout his grandiose plans for the universe.



He used to do a good deal of philanthropic work mostly in underprivileged areas and his hometown. If he still does, I don't know.


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> Delusions of grandeur.  He's schizophrenic.




I think you're right. My Mom dealt with some schizophrenia. Lots of chemo didn't so her any favors.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> He's not bipolar.
> 
> He is just an idiot.
> 
> Plain and simple.



He's gotten progressively worse and this behavior is no longer Kanye being Kanye. Compare him in 2008 to now and you can see a drastic difference in personality. For some people, a traumatic event forces manic behaviors to surface and once it's no longer dormant...there's no putting it back in the box.

Seeing it in person is a scary sight....I wonder if he's like this at home too.


----------



## mkr

Maybe that's why he's hardly ever on the show.


----------



## ManilaMama

Is this site reputable? (Edit 2: they're reporting on her tweet so I suppose they didn't make it up)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/05/20/kim-kardashian-proud-kanye-wests-rant-on-ellen.html

Edit: linked online article says "Kim Kardashian 'proud' of Kanye West's rant on 'Ellen'"

I did not expect that reaction.. I thought she would flip and be livid about the Ellen interview considering how she supposedly wants to filter his ramblings on Twitter...

-shrugs-


----------



## clydekiwi

Definately schizophrenic


----------



## mkr

Well she's not exactly the poster child for normal.


----------



## pukasonqo

ManilaMama said:


> Is this site reputable? (Edit 2: they're reporting on her tweet so I suppose they didn't make it up)
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/05/20/kim-kardashian-proud-kanye-wests-rant-on-ellen.html
> 
> Edit: linked online article says "Kim Kardashian 'proud' of Kanye West's rant on 'Ellen'"
> 
> I did not expect that reaction.. I thought she would flip and be livid about the Ellen interview considering how she supposedly wants to filter his ramblings on Twitter...
> 
> -shrugs-




if she wants more vogue covers she has to toe the line
knowing kimbellina she probably tuned off as the convo wasn't about herself and her assssss#%^*t
he does sound like someone who is in the ranting stage of schizophrenia, not being an expert i cannot say if he has a mental illness or suffers from verbal diarrhoea


----------



## WishList986

Yoshi1296 said:


> He's not bipolar.
> 
> He is just an idiot.
> 
> Plain and simple.



LOL keep them haikus flowing!!


----------



## Prufrock613

Ive never ventured into this thread to comment-I am more of a reader, but the Kim multiple pregnancy tests is just a new low- even for the K Klan.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3600338/Kim-Kardashian-buys-SIX-pregnancy-tests-shares-Snapchats-taking-plane-tells-fans-s-not-child.html


----------



## Ladybug09

WishList986 said:


> Could this be considered a haiku? If so, it's my new favorite poem



Lol


----------



## Crystalina

Prufrock613 said:


> Ive never ventured into this thread to comment-I am more of a reader, but the Kim multiple pregnancy tests is just a new low- even for the K Klan.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hats-taking-plane-tells-fans-s-not-child.html




Jimmy thinks that posting her pregnancy scare pics of her pregnancy tests, that she can minimize all the rumors of there troubled marriage.

Guess what, Kimmy? WE DON'T BUY IT!!!


----------



## redney

Crystalina said:


> Jimmy thinks that posting her pregnancy scare pics of her pregnancy tests, that she can minimize all the rumors of there troubled marriage.
> 
> Guess what, Kimmy? WE DON'T BUY IT!!!



IKR. Nobody is buying that she and Kanye are actually having sex.


----------



## Lodpah

I love the Haikus. I thought this song lyrics describe Kim Kardashian and that thing she is married to very well:

By David Bowie:

Fame, makes a man take things over
Fame, lets him loose, hard to swallow
*Fame, puts you there where things are hollow
Fame
Fame, it's not your brain, it's just the flame
That burns your change to keep you insane*
Fame
Fame, what you like is in the limo
Fame, what you get is no tomorrow
Fame, what you need you have to borrow
Fame
Fame, "Nein! It's mine!" is just his line
To bind your time, it drives you to, crime
Fame
Could it be the best, could it be?
Really be, really, babe?
Could it be, my babe, could it, babe?
Really, really?
Is it any wonder I reject you first?
Fame, fame, fame, fame
Is it any wonder you are too cool to fool

Fame
Fame, bully for you, chilly for me
Got to get a rain check on pain
Fame
Fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame,
fame
Fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame,
fame
Fame, fame, fame
Fame
What's your name?

Feeling so gay, feeling gay?
Brings so much pain?


----------



## mcb100

Well, honestly, this is probably not my place to say, but they both travel a lot. I believe that Kim stays with her mom some of the time and then has her own house as well. I don't doubt that they have a house together but Kanye has multiple luxury apartments as well and often travels around for his work. They do have a proper amount of space from each other. If they were two average people and had to live under the same roof all of the time (share a small space, do chores together, see each other most of the time when they aren't working), then I'm not so sure that this marriage would work out. 

   I don't know Kanye personally but he gives off kind of a controlling vibe. And I'm sure that Kim isn't the easiest person to deal with either.....

    Kim strikes me as the type of woman who wants to be married so bad, who wants to appear to have that married life and be settled down that I'm not so sure that she would truly ditch Kanye if he started becoming controlling all the time and displaying not nice behaviors. Or maybe controlling-ness is easier tolerated when you can still be together but be in different states and live in multiple different houses separately.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lodpah said:


> I love the Haikus. I thought this song lyrics describe Kim Kardashian and that thing she is married to very well:
> 
> By David Bowie:
> 
> Fame, makes a man take things over
> Fame, lets him loose, hard to swallow
> *Fame, puts you there where things are hollow
> Fame
> Fame, it's not your brain, it's just the flame
> That burns your change to keep you insane*
> Fame
> Fame, what you like is in the limo
> Fame, what you get is no tomorrow
> Fame, what you need you have to borrow
> Fame
> Fame, "Nein! It's mine!" is just his line
> To bind your time, it drives you to, crime
> Fame
> Could it be the best, could it be?
> Really be, really, babe?
> Could it be, my babe, could it, babe?
> Really, really?
> Is it any wonder I reject you first?
> Fame, fame, fame, fame
> Is it any wonder you are too cool to fool
> 
> Fame
> Fame, bully for you, chilly for me
> Got to get a rain check on pain
> Fame
> Fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame,
> fame
> Fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame,
> fame
> Fame, fame, fame
> Fame
> What's your name?
> 
> Feeling so gay, feeling gay?
> Brings so much pain?




He was way beyond everyone else. RIP.


----------



## myown

hollieplus2 said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=78529
> 
> Blind item about Kanye's Ellen interview



http://ellentube.com/videos/0-u3mktrdh/
*ETA*: his voice is awful and annoying


----------



## myown

another http://ellentube.com/videos/0-pyk5jkrp/


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> He used to do a good deal of philanthropic work mostly in underprivileged areas and his hometown. If he still does, I don't know.



Didn't know that.  It's hard to watch the meltdown.


----------



## Docjeun

I just watched the video and am hoping it was edited to make him look really bad if not there is something radically wrong with this guy.  He seems genuinely passionate but I don't know what it is that he is passionate about, he has such a hard time explaining himself.  I feel sorry for him Tbh.


----------



## BadAzzBish

sugarstained said:


> here's a summary from the la times:
> 
> (link: http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-ellen-degeneres-20160519-snap-htmlstory.html)
> 
> 
> this strikes me as more than just not getting his sense of humor. It's coming across as some kind of mania, and is getting a bit sad to watch. I used to laugh at his antics, but now it just makes me uncomfortable.


+1


----------



## lovely

Yeah he really missed out because if he could have articulated some of the ideas he had, maybe someone would have thrown him a little money. You can't say I want to change the world, give me money, without having a clear idea of how to do that. I really, really, really think he has narcissistic personality disorder and also maybe manic bipolar.


----------



## GoGlam

I haven't watched the video, but here's what I think has happened with Kanye:

He's always been talented and driven.  His family and especially his mother instilled 'action' in him. I believe that in recent years, he's realized that there is more he can do, but his ideas so far are not revolutionary--at least not in their execution.  Because he hasn't accomplished actual change in society like his mother/parents seem to have tried to inspire in him, he probably feels like it's important for him to do it now.

His manic communication seems to be symptomatic of him: 1) not really having anything super interesting/important to change (and he knows that) 2) getting lost in the fact that he feels desperate to do something and explain why.


----------



## Aminamina

GoGlam said:


> I haven't watched the video, but here's what I think has happened with Kanye:
> 
> He's always been talented and driven.  His family and especially his mother instilled 'action' in him. I believe that in recent years, he's realized that there is more he can do, but his ideas so far are not revolutionary--at least not in their execution.  Because he hasn't accomplished actual change in society like his mother/parents seem to have tried to inspire in him, he probably feels like it's important for him to do it now.
> 
> His manic communication seems to be symptomatic of him: 1) not really having anything super interesting/important to change (and he knows that) 2) getting lost in the fact that he feels desperate to do something and explain why.


WADR, I think you think too much of him. He's just not that intelligent - who needs changes in society coming from HIM??


----------



## gazoo

I watched the full segment of his appearance on Ellen. I think he truly believes eveything he says and sadly his delivery ruins the sentiments. I felt bad after watching it. To me he comes across painfully uncomfortable unless he is ranting. He's a terrible communicator, IMO. I couldn't imagine living with him day to day but I do feel he's earnest about his vision. His arrogance stumbles his delivery. JMO


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Him comparing himself to other great men is really getting old to me.


----------



## Stansy

Aminamina said:


> WADR, I think you think too much of him. He's just not that intelligent - who needs changes in society coming from HIM??



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## WishList986

Lodpah said:


> I love the Haikus. I thought this song lyrics describe Kim Kardashian and that thing she is married to very well:
> 
> By David Bowie:
> 
> Fame, makes a man take things over
> Fame, lets him loose, hard to swallow
> *Fame, puts you there where things are hollow
> Fame
> Fame, it's not your brain, it's just the flame
> That burns your change to keep you insane*
> Fame
> Fame, what you like is in the limo
> Fame, what you get is no tomorrow
> Fame, what you need you have to borrow
> Fame
> Fame, "Nein! It's mine!" is just his line
> To bind your time, it drives you to, crime
> Fame
> Could it be the best, could it be?
> Really be, really, babe?
> Could it be, my babe, could it, babe?
> Really, really?
> Is it any wonder I reject you first?
> Fame, fame, fame, fame
> Is it any wonder you are too cool to fool
> 
> Fame
> Fame, bully for you, chilly for me
> Got to get a rain check on pain
> Fame
> Fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame,
> fame
> Fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame,
> fame
> Fame, fame, fame
> Fame
> What's your name?
> 
> Feeling so gay, feeling gay?
> Brings so much pain?



My all time favorite Bowie song


----------



## josieblime

If he is earnest about changing the world, you would think he would spend less of his money on frivolous pursuits and stop hoping for a wealthy benefactor to take all the risks. Put your money where your big mouth is, Kanye!


----------



## Lounorada

Blast from the past! Heard this on the radio the other day and this song basically sounds like it was written about the Kardashian/Jenners, particularly Kimbo and her 'stylist' Kanye, even though the song is from the 90's... :ninja:



_'Life in plastic, it's fantastic!'_

_'Dress me up, make it tight, I'm your dolly'_


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> Blast from the past! Heard this on the radio the other day and this song basically sounds like it was written about the Kardashian/Jenners, particularly Kimbo and her 'stylist' Kanye, even though the song is from the 90's... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Life in plastic, it's fantastic!'_
> 
> _'Dress me up, make it tight, I'm your dolly'_





Oh. My. Word! [emoji23]

Spot on!!!


----------



## Lodpah

Their mother pimp must really deep inside hate her daughters so much to whore them out like she does. Is it really true that she sells their services in Dubai to men? The sex tape is bad enough but dang that is pure evil on their mother to do that if it's true.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Of course Kanye really believes what he says. People who are schizophrenic believe the sound they hear in their head. And they believe what they see in their imagination. That's why it's called mental illness.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Blast from the past! Heard this on the radio the other day and this song basically sounds like it was written about the Kardashian/Jenners, particularly Kimbo and her 'stylist' Kanye, even though the song is from the 90's... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Life in plastic, it's fantastic!'_
> 
> _'Dress me up, make it tight, I'm your dolly'_





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so true!


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> He's gotten progressively worse and this behavior is no longer Kanye being Kanye. Compare him in 2008 to now and you can see a drastic difference in personality. For some people, a traumatic event forces manic behaviors to surface and once it's no longer dormant...there's no putting it back in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing it in person is a scary sight....I wonder if he's like this at home too.







dangerouscurves said:


> Of course Kanye really believes what he says. People who are schizophrenic believe the sound they hear in their head. And they believe what they see in their imagination. That's why it's called mental illness.






He's just gotten more full of himself due to his rising success from 2008. There is so much more to mental illness...especially schizophrenia, which is what mostly everyone on this forum thinks he has, than Kanye's usual antics. Schizophrenia is debilitating and often breaks the person down...completely! Their motor functions usually fail them too.

What Berrydiva mentioned is the Diathesis-Stress Model...certain stressors cause the behaviors to occur if the individual has a predisposition to the disorder. This is true.

But Kanye is far from mentally ill. He's just an a-hole that thinks he's one of the leaders in the music industry. No need to be scared of him...he's all talk lmao. He's just egotistical and delusional in the colloquial sense.


----------



## clevercat

Goodness knows what rabbit hole I fell down in order to find this, but here you go - a little skit called 'Kardashians this is hysterical'
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCdnMWwFGV0
This is too funny...


----------



## Aminamina

clevercat said:


> Goodness knows what rabbit hole I fell down in order to find this, but here you go - a little skit called 'Kardashians this is hysterical'
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCdnMWwFGV0
> This is too funny...


  Hysterical This needs to be spreeeeead around!


----------



## Tivo

Ellen asked him a direct question, what are his ideas. He can't answer because he doesn't know. All he does is rant about abstract nonsense.


----------



## kemilia

clevercat said:


> Goodness knows what rabbit hole I fell down in order to find this, but here you go - a little skit called 'Kardashians this is hysterical'
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCdnMWwFGV0
> This is too funny...


Though anything "Hitler" totally grosses me out, this was super funny. All the info was right on (Fatboy and his plastic girlfriend). Thank you for finding this!!


----------



## Jayne1

Yoshi1296 said:


> He's just gotten more full of himselff...
> 
> But Kanye is far from mentally ill. He's just an a-hole that thinks he's one of the leaders in the music industry. No need to be scared of him...he's all talk lmao. He's just egotistical and delusional in the colloquial sense.



That's what I say. Also, no one challenges his ridiculousness, so his ego is totally unchecked.


----------



## WishList986

Yoshi1296 said:


> He's just gotten more full of himself due to his rising success from 2008. There is so much more to mental illness...especially schizophrenia, which is what mostly everyone on this forum thinks he has, than Kanye's usual antics. Schizophrenia is debilitating and often breaks the person down...completely! Their motor functions usually fail them too.
> 
> What Berrydiva mentioned is the Diathesis-Stress Model...certain stressors cause the behaviors to occur if the individual has a predisposition to the disorder. This is true.
> 
> But Kanye is far from mentally ill. He's just an a-hole that thinks he's one of the leaders in the music industry. No need to be scared of him...he's all talk lmao. He's just egotistical and delusional in the colloquial sense.



Thank you for this! I think we often have such a different idea of what mental illness is, and we tend to overgeneralize.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't think Kanye has Schizophrenia. He displays symptoms of Bi-Polar Disorder, which i wouldn't be surprised if he had.


----------



## Queenpixie

saw how kim photoshopped her waist extremely in her latest insta about that vogue party


----------



## labelwhore04

Lodpah said:


> Their mother pimp must really deep inside hate her daughters so much to whore them out like she does. Is it really true that she sells their services in Dubai to men? The sex tape is bad enough but dang that is pure evil on their mother to do that if it's true.



I don't put anything past her. For her, its money over everything else. As long as she can make a buck from it, it's fair game. I think Kris really does love her kids, she's just convinced herself that all the messed up stuff she does is for their own benefit. I mean leaking and selling your own daughters sex tape is really messed up no matter how you try and spin it, but i'm sure in her mind it was the right thing to do since her whole family are millionaires now. And i have no doubt that she's a literal pimp and negotiates sex services for them. I'm almost positive that the K girls are all escorts.


----------



## mkr

Does anyone remember when Kim went on the paid date with some rich diplomat?  And got treated badly if I recall.


----------



## shiba

Anyone getting the "tiger blood" vibes from him? My bet is drugs, the same path that Charlie went.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yep, but I think his tiger blood is organic.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Goodness knows what rabbit hole I fell down in order to find this, but here you go - a little skit called 'Kardashians this is hysterical'
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCdnMWwFGV0
> This is too funny...






Vylie 


bwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Vylie
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahahahahahaha



Lol - I liked the bit about them, "hiding away in a bunker, away from all the haters"


----------



## Lodpah

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't put anything past her. For her, its money over everything else. As long as she can make a buck from it, it's fair game. I think Kris really does love her kids, she's just convinced herself that all the messed up stuff she does is for their own benefit. I mean leaking and selling your own daughters sex tape is really messed up no matter how you try and spin it, but i'm sure in her mind it was the right thing to do since her whole family are millionaires now. And i have no doubt that she's a literal pimp and negotiates sex services for them. I'm almost positive that the K girls are all escorts.


Thanks. I read some disturbing things about how these escorts are treated in those countries, very disturbing and soul destroying.  I just can't see how a mother would do that to her daughters. It's incomprehensible but I guess they sold their souls to the devil for all the worldly fame and adoration of the world. 

It's like they draw their energy from the draw of the accolades and worship but when the curtain comes down  it's going to destroy them.  Sure they have money but they will be souless seeing their well will be empty.


----------



## mkr

Queenpixie said:


> saw how kim photoshopped her waist extremely in her latest insta about that vogue party


Why did I look?  Good grief she's selling some tooth whitening kit on there too???


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> Why did I look?  Good grief she's selling some tooth whitening kit on there too???




I just looked and lol-ed at the teeth whitening plug. Haha. #thankmelater she says. [emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

LMAO!!! Watching the current episode of KUWTK and Rob asked Kim what size she is. As she stuffed food in her space, she said she is a size 4. :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> LMAO!!! Watching the current episode of KUWTK and Rob asked Kim what size she is. As she stuffed food in her space, she said she is a size 4. :lolots::lolots::lolots:




A size 4 human being could be rolled up and fit in her a$$ if it were hollow...maybe that is what she meant.  I don't care how short she is, no one with that size tookus is a size 4.  She is as delusional as her husband.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kimbo is too a size 4.  .  .  After her stylist removes the 1 in front of the 4 [emoji14] she must be utterly exhausted after having to fix all the labels I hope she gets overtime for it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stansy

pixiejenna said:


> Kimbo is too a size 4.  .  . * After her stylist removes the 1 in front of the 4* [emoji14] she must be utterly exhausted after having to fix all the labels I hope she gets overtime for it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




haha - good one!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

When you keep telling people and your self a lie, you'd start to believe it yourself.


----------



## GoGlam

Tivo said:


> Ellen asked him a direct question, what are his ideas. He can't answer because he doesn't know. All he does is rant about abstract nonsense.




That's the problem.  He wants to accomplish... But what he wants to accomplish is a mystery even to him.


----------



## Singra

Was his Ellen appearance really a statement on what he wants to do to change the world or  a rant against the criticism he has received and the public perception of him? 

He can't seem to handle failure or criticism in any aspect of his work. He sure does take what people say about him in the press to heart... funny that he's with Kim K.

I thought his Ellen rant had an element of performance and lucidity to it. I thought he was implying that the system and criticism from that system is fundamentally racist.... otherwise they would have recognised the importance of his "art", the serious intent & thought behind it and the barriers he's breaking down (by his very presence and god-like existence) and paid it the same respect as say Leo's climate change work. He does of course forget that the geniuses he mentioned were also criticised in their day but no matter. 


I don't know if he is mentally ill or not, he certainly seems a little off but I can also see how it may all be the result of too many yes men and an out of control, narcissistic personality.


----------



## whimsic

I do believe she wears size 4, her clothes are always 6 sizes too small.


----------



## dangerouscurves

whimsic said:


> I do believe she wears size 4, her clothes are always 6 sizes too small.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> She had jetted into France just hours earlier after an eight-hour overnight flight from New York.
> 
> However, Kim Kardashian showed no signs of jetlag and looked immaculate as ever as she stole the show at the star-studded De Grisogono party on the French Riviera on Tuesday night.
> 
> The mother-of-two, 35, displayed her famous curves in a shimmering chainmail gown with flowing train as she arrived at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in Antibes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-Cannes-jewellery-bash.html#ixzz48xg4M6V3


Ciara wore this to the Billboard Awards - without the Spanx. Rocked it.


----------



## bag-princess

whimsic said:


> I do believe she wears size 4, her clothes are always 6 sizes too small.





   exactly!!!!



and may i point out - wearing a size 4 is not the same as actually BEING a size 4! KWIM


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Ciara wore this to the Billboard Awards - without the Spanx. Rocked it.



Ciara has the body to wear such a dress...she actually works hard for that body. We're all just going to have to accept that Kim will continue to wear ill-fitting clothing as she can't seem to accept her post-baby body change.

Speaking of Kim's body....let's me go get my 45 mins on in the gym right now....because I plan to wear next to nothing all summer long.


----------



## haute okole

I watched Kanye's rant on Ellen with my husband, a psychiatrist in Los Angeles whose expertise is schizophrenia.  My hubby is always reluctant to render opinions on anybody's mental status if they are not a patient.  He NEVER reveals who his patients are, but sometimes I can tell from his reaction when we watch the news.....   Anyway, he said Kanye is definitely mentally ill.  I actually feel so badly for him and think that the Kardashians have set the ball in motion for Kim's next divorce and custody battle.  He is mentally ill, and unable and unwilling to take direction or instruction.  The Ellen show is exhibit A in a very public divorce.  Why else would they be constructing 2 homes in one city, one in Bel Air and another in Calabasas.


----------



## saira1214

haute okole said:


> I watched Kanye's rant on Ellen with my husband, a psychiatrist in Los Angeles whose expertise is schizophrenia.  My hubby is always reluctant to render opinions on anybody's mental status if they are not a patient.  He NEVER reveals who his patients are, but sometimes I can tell from his reaction when we watch the news.....   Anyway, he said Kanye is definitely mentally ill.  I actually feel so badly for him and think that the Kardashians have set the ball in motion for Kim's next divorce and custody battle.  He is mentally ill, and unable and unwilling to take direction or instruction.  The Ellen show is exhibit A in a very public divorce.  Why else would they be constructing 2 homes in one city, one in Bel Air and another in Calabasas.




Interesting speculation regarding the divorce. I think you may be right. It would be absolutely diabolical if they orchestrated any of his public displays of instability.


----------



## Crystalina

haute okole said:


> I watched Kanye's rant on Ellen with my husband, a psychiatrist in Los Angeles whose expertise is schizophrenia.  My hubby is always reluctant to render opinions on anybody's mental status if they are not a patient.  He NEVER reveals who his patients are, but sometimes I can tell from his reaction when we watch the news.....   Anyway, he said Kanye is definitely mentally ill.  I actually feel so badly for him and think that the Kardashians have set the ball in motion for Kim's next divorce and custody battle.  He is mentally ill, and unable and unwilling to take direction or instruction.  The Ellen show is exhibit A in a very public divorce.  Why else would they be constructing 2 homes in one city, one in Bel Air and another in Calabasas.




Great post! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## redney

saira1214 said:


> Interesting speculation regarding the divorce. I think you may be right. It would be absolutely diabolical if they orchestrated any of his public displays of instability.



Don't put it past PMK - diabolical is her middle name. Look how they dragged Lamar, until his near-OD gave them an opportunity to spin the situation for their own PR.


----------



## Lounorada

whimsic said:


> I do believe she wears size 4, her clothes are always 6 sizes too small.


 Exactly!


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> A size 4 human being could be rolled up and fit in her a$$ if it were hollow...maybe that is what she meant.  I don't care how short she is, no one with that size tookus is a size 4.  She is as delusional as her husband.


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Kimbo is too a size 4.  .  .  After her stylist removes the 1 in front of the 4 [emoji14] she must be utterly exhausted after having to fix all the labels I hope she gets overtime for it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> Ciara wore this to the Billboard Awards - without the Spanx. Rocked it.




Here's Ciara wearing it.. Makes me so happy Kim wore hers with the tube spanx underneath!


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> Here's Ciara wearing it.. Makes me so happy Kim wore hers with the tube spanx underneath!
> 
> View attachment 3363948




I bet Kim is jelly! How tall is Ciara? She should've started as a model.


----------



## pixiejenna

ManilaMama said:


> Here's Ciara wearing it.. Makes me so happy Kim wore hers with the tube spanx underneath!
> 
> View attachment 3363948


I kind of wonder if her original plan was to wear it as is? I guess we can count ourselves lucky that she ended up wearing her Spanx dress on underneath. Ciara can work this dress Kimbo can not without looking like a hot mess. Heck she looked like a hot mess with the Spanx on underneath. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oryx816

Uh, Kimster, a B25 isn't going to hide that colossal rear!  A Hac50 might help....


----------



## Oryx816

As much as I love Hermès, I am tired of this black B25 (I think this particular size looks best in bright colors, but Kanye wouldn't ever allow it).  

Don't like the vomit colored boots...

What is with the stains on the pants?  Is she just going for full slob look?


----------



## Yoshi1296

oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3364147
> 
> View attachment 3364148
> 
> View attachment 3364149
> 
> 
> uh, kimster, a b25 isn't going to hide that colossal rear!  A hac50 might help....




lmfao


----------



## labelwhore04

Those are some fugly boots


----------



## Lookin@bags

I like her hair in the army green outfit


----------



## redney

Oh Kimmie.


----------



## Stansy

Cute B. That's all I got for her.


----------



## Katel

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3364147
> 
> View attachment 3364148
> 
> View attachment 3364149
> 
> 
> Uh, Kimster, a B25 isn't going to hide that colossal rear!  *A Hac50 might help....*



hahahaha

TU!


----------



## clevercat

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3364147
> 
> View attachment 3364148
> 
> View attachment 3364149
> 
> 
> Uh, Kimster, a B25 isn't going to hide that colossal rear! A Hac50 might help....


 
Unladylike *snort*


----------



## Sasha2012

She has made her mark wherever she has touched down during a whirlwind tour of Europe.

But Kim Kardashian ensured she was the main talking piece as she mixed with the fashion pack at the Vogue 100 Gala Dinner in London on Monday night.

The stunning reality TV queen, 35, turned heads as she sauntered into the A-list event alongside husband Kanye West. But while it was a starry turnout for the bash, there was no sign of the magazine's centenary cover star Kate Middleton.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gue-100-gala-dinner-London.html#ixzz49aWVm14H


----------



## Ms.parker123

What is going on with her style, its like a miss after miss after miss. I'm blaming this all on Kanye.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that green flightsuit and her hair looks good too. I don't even have the energy to discuss the mess that is the other two outfits.


----------



## lulu212121

ManilaMama said:


> Here's Ciara wearing it.. Makes me so happy Kim wore hers with the tube spanx underneath!
> 
> View attachment 3363948


OMG  That's the same dress? Kim really wore exposed spanx under it? Kim looks so stupid!


----------



## Freckles1

haute okole said:


> I watched Kanye's rant on Ellen with my husband, a psychiatrist in Los Angeles whose expertise is schizophrenia.  My hubby is always reluctant to render opinions on anybody's mental status if they are not a patient.  He NEVER reveals who his patients are, but sometimes I can tell from his reaction when we watch the news.....   Anyway, he said Kanye is definitely mentally ill.  I actually feel so badly for him and think that the Kardashians have set the ball in motion for Kim's next divorce and custody battle.  He is mentally ill, and unable and unwilling to take direction or instruction.  The Ellen show is exhibit A in a very public divorce.  Why else would they be constructing 2 homes in one city, one in Bel Air and another in Calabasas.




Awful and sad but I absolutely think you are right


----------



## Sasha2012

lulu212121 said:


> OMG  That's the same dress? Kim really wore exposed spanx under it? Kim looks so stupid!



It's not the same dress and it's best that Kim wore something under... The dress looks cheap and with that much skin showing it's tacky.











The dress without an under garment.


----------



## forever.elise

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3364147
> 
> View attachment 3364148
> 
> View attachment 3364149
> 
> 
> Uh, Kimster, a B25 isn't going to hide that colossal rear!  A Hac50 might help....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Omg I'm still laughing. I was thinking the SAME thing...she's gonna need the biggest model! WHY does she even do that?! It just shows how ashamed she is! Omg I was looking at old pap pics of her when she first started getting attention, and she just has the most unrefined look on her face like...ah, you takin' MY pic?![emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





She should have used this B to cover THAT B:


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> She has made her mark wherever she has touched down during a whirlwind tour of Europe.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian ensured she was the main talking piece as she mixed with the fashion pack at the Vogue 100 Gala Dinner in London on Monday night.
> 
> The stunning reality TV queen, 35, turned heads as she sauntered into the A-list event alongside husband Kanye West. But while it was a starry turnout for the bash, there was no sign of the magazine's centenary cover star Kate Middleton.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gue-100-gala-dinner-London.html#ixzz49aWVm14H


If you look closely you can see the paste on bras on her boobies.  And the belt is to hide the spanx panty line.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She has made her mark wherever she has touched down during a whirlwind tour of Europe.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian ensured she was the main talking piece as she mixed with the fashion pack at the Vogue 100 Gala Dinner in London on Monday night.
> 
> The stunning reality TV queen, 35, turned heads as she sauntered into the A-list event alongside husband Kanye West. But while it was a starry turnout for the bash, there was no sign of the magazine's centenary cover star Kate Middleton.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gue-100-gala-dinner-London.html#ixzz49aWVm14H



I really love Kanye's boots, for me, not with that outfit


----------



## deltalady

I'm so over her and these naked dresses. We get it, you think you're hot!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those boots are hideous.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like she can't breath in that green Cavalli dress. 
That's no surprise when the dress appears to be too small/tight and of course there's no doubt she's spanx'd-up underneath.

The vomit green boots are hideous.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think we should all be grateful for Kim and Khloe - they teach all the fashion "no's", "hell no's" and faux pas 

*Kim to Kanye*






*Kanye to Kim*


----------



## White Orchid

B25. 



Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3364147
> 
> View attachment 3364148
> 
> View attachment 3364149
> 
> 
> Uh, Kimster, a B25 isn't going to hide that colossal rear!  A Hac50 might help....


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think we should all be grateful for Kim and Khloe - they teach all the fashion "no's", "hell no's" and faux pas
> 
> *Kim to Kanye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kanye to Kim*



Spot on!


----------



## Oryx816

forever.elise said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Omg I'm still laughing. I was thinking the SAME thing...she's gonna need the biggest model! WHY does she even do that?! It just shows how ashamed she is! Omg I was looking at old pap pics of her when she first started getting attention, and she just has the most unrefined look on her face like...ah, you takin' MY pic?![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364323
> 
> View attachment 3364325
> 
> She should have used this B to cover THAT B:
> View attachment 3364324




  yes!  Where is that hideous B that Kanye gave her?  A grotesque bag to hide that grotesque rear!  

Thanks for the trip down memory lane.....at least Kim version 1.0, stayed in her lane and seemed happy, now she is just a complete mess.


So good to see you here Elise!  :hug:


----------



## WishList986

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think we should all be grateful for Kim and Khloe - they teach all the fashion "no's", "hell no's" and faux pas
> 
> *Kim to Kanye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kanye to Kim*



"What's one step worse then a fashion don't? A fashion don't even THINK about it"


----------



## rockhollow

Oryx816 said:


> yes!  Where is that hideous B that Kanye gave her?  A grotesque bag to hide that grotesque rear!
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.....at least Kim version 1.0, stayed in her lane and seemed happy, now she is just a complete mess.
> 
> 
> So good to see you here Elise!  :hug:



Yes, thanks for showing us old photos forever.elise.

That purse is hideous - thank goodness Kanye doesn't make her take it out more - but it would cover more.

Kim just drew attention to her backside with the black purse.


----------



## forever.elise

Oryx816 said:


> yes!  Where is that hideous B that Kanye gave her?  A grotesque bag to hide that grotesque rear!
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.....at least Kim version 1.0, stayed in her lane and seemed happy, now she is just a complete mess.
> 
> 
> So good to see you here Elise!  :hug:


Hi, my friend! [emoji112]&#127995; I have been lurking here and also the Kendall and Kylie thread[emoji23] That was a VERY funny read a couple weeks ago. I managed to read posts in class, but usually wasn't able to respond. Just laugh...in my head[emoji56] 





rockhollow said:


> Yes, thanks for showing us old photos forever.elise.
> 
> 
> 
> That purse is hideous - thank goodness Kanye doesn't make her take it out more - but it would cover more.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim just drew attention to her backside with the black purse.




Yes, but you know...guess she is paying the REAL price of fame. Her a$$ made all that cash, but now it's just making her look like an a$$ and she knows it. I bet it's falling, like Blac China! She is probably so pissed that she's been copied (when obviously she was coping a body type in the first place when she got the injections) and now wants to be different! Ha, life it not fair.


----------



## Oryx816

forever.elise said:


> Hi, my friend! [emoji112]&#127995; I have been lurking here and also the Kendall and Kylie thread[emoji23] That was a VERY funny read a couple weeks ago. I managed to read posts in class, but usually wasn't able to respond. Just laugh...in my head[emoji56]
> 
> 
> I will PM you shortly.  :hug:


----------



## Oryx816

You guys will think I'm crazy but I have a theory here....

Awhile back I remember reading that Kanye told Kimmybear not to smile for paparazzi because they don't deserve it after writing trash about her.  So she stopped smiling.  

It makes me wonder if he has told her not to let them take a butt pic because it is such a valuable asset and she should only have it photographed by photographers who can make it look like the piece of art that it is....

I know it is ludicrous, and I was laughing and shaking my head as I typed it for even thinking it, but they are delusional and they think extremely highly of themselves.  

I somehow don't think she is embarrassed of that monstrosity.  If that were the case, she could have had it removed, melted, sculpted...whatever.  I think they are trying to keep it covered like it is the Hope diamond, because they think it is.


----------



## Vienna

Oryx816 said:


> You guys will think I'm crazy but I have a theory here....
> 
> Awhile back I remember reading that Kanye told Kimmybear not to smile for paparazzi because they don't deserve it after writing trash about her.  So she stopped smiling.
> 
> It makes me wonder if he has told her not to let them take a butt pic because it is such a valuable asset and she should only have it photographed by photographers who can make it look like the piece of art that it is....
> 
> I know it is ludicrous, and I was laughing and shaking my head as I typed it for even thinking it, but they are delusional and they think extremely highly of themselves.
> 
> I somehow don't think she is embarrassed of that monstrosity.  If that were the case, she could have had it removed, melted, sculpted...whatever.  I think they are trying to keep it covered like it is the Hope diamond, because they think it is.




100% agree!!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Oryx816 said:


> You guys will think I'm crazy but I have a theory here....
> 
> Awhile back I remember reading that Kanye told Kimmybear not to smile for paparazzi because they don't deserve it after writing trash about her.  So she stopped smiling.
> 
> It makes me wonder if he has told her not to let them take a butt pic because it is such a valuable asset and she should only have it photographed by photographers who can make it look like the piece of art that it is....
> 
> I know it is ludicrous, and I was laughing and shaking my head as I typed it for even thinking it, but they are delusional and they think extremely highly of themselves.
> 
> I somehow don't think she is embarrassed of that monstrosity.  If that were the case, she could have had it removed, melted, sculpted...whatever.  I think they are trying to keep it covered like it is the Hope diamond, because they think it is.




Wow....this actually makes sense. They're so full of themselves lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

They spent most of their second wedding anniversary on a plane from London to Los Angeles together.

But Kim Kardashian and Kanye West arrived home on Tuesday afternoon - leaving a whole evening for romance and celebrations ahead of them.

The 35-year-old reality star stopped to sign autographs for fans as she headed through LAX with her husband - hours after a bomb threat at the airport was deemed 'not credible' by FBI officials.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-anniversary-trip-Europe.html#ixzz49di1vxCT


----------



## Oryx816

If I didn't know any better, I would think Kanye is some random traveler or passerby caught in a pic of Kim, and that he has no connection to her whatsoever.


----------



## forever.elise

Agreed...weird stain on the leg of her jumpsuit. She looks hideous. If she wants to keep covering up that tumor hanging off her backside, she should just start shopping at L.L. Bean and buy a camping tent to wear all over the place!&#127957;[emoji19]


----------



## CMaylv

forever.elise said:


> Agreed...weird stain on the leg of her jumpsuit. She looks hideous. If she wants to keep covering up that tumor hanging off her backside, she should just start shopping at L.L. Bean and buy a camping tent to wear all over the place!&#127957;[emoji19]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

With better tailoring and different shoes that flight suit had potential.


----------



## BPC

She does her short legs no favors by wearing her pants tucked into those boots. 

But I love the flight suit.


----------



## jenjen1964

Flight suit is the first thing I have seen her wear those puke colored boots with that made sense.  Speaking of puke, is puke pea green going to be her new black?  BTW kinda like the flight suit too.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> They spent most of their second wedding anniversary on a plane from London to Los Angeles together.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian and Kanye West arrived home on Tuesday afternoon - leaving a whole evening for romance and celebrations ahead of them.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star stopped to sign autographs for fans as she headed through LAX with her husband - hours after a bomb threat at the airport was deemed 'not credible' by FBI officials.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-anniversary-trip-Europe.html#ixzz49di1vxCT



That photoshop magic in the first picture makes her look so thin


----------



## coconutsboston

Oryx816 said:


> You guys will think I'm crazy but I have a theory here....
> 
> Awhile back I remember reading that Kanye told Kimmybear not to smile for paparazzi because they don't deserve it after writing trash about her.  So she stopped smiling.
> 
> It makes me wonder if he has told her not to let them take a butt pic because it is such a valuable asset and she should only have it photographed by photographers who can make it look like the piece of art that it is....
> 
> I know it is ludicrous, and I was laughing and shaking my head as I typed it for even thinking it, but they are delusional and they think extremely highly of themselves.
> 
> I somehow don't think she is embarrassed of that monstrosity.  If that were the case, she could have had it removed, melted, sculpted...whatever.  I think they are trying to keep it covered like it is the Hope diamond, because they think it is.


I think you're onto them!


----------



## rockhollow

WishList986 said:


> That photoshop magic in the first picture makes her look so thin



http://i64.tinypic.com/2uqhr12.jpg

After seeing so many pictures of her, this tiny waistline is hilarious  - those huge black spaces on either side of her waistline - not even good photoshopping.

I had a friend who photoshopped a couple of photos of us. It makes me laugh so much every time I look at them.
Sadly I think when Kim looks at her PS photos, she some how convinces herself they are real - and calls us all 'haters'.


----------



## Freckles1

BPC said:


> She does her short legs no favors by wearing her pants tucked into those boots.
> 
> But I love the flight suit.







jenjen1964 said:


> Flight suit is the first thing I have seen her wear those puke colored boots with that made sense.  Speaking of puke, is puke pea green going to be her new black?  BTW kinda like the flight suit too.




Good lord me too!!


----------



## Lounorada

That jumpsuit is so odd, it looks too big on her all over (for a change), yet it's pulling like hell across the crotch.

They look so pretentious 110% of the time, it must be exhausting.


----------



## schadenfreude

A jumpsuit seems like the stupidest thing to wear flying. You're gonna get 95% undressed in a tiny airplane bathroom every time you gotta pee? No.


----------



## caitlin1214

I would never wear a jumpsuit to fly.  

When I fly, I wear a variation of what she used to wear: jeans, a blazer and a tee or cami underneath. (Instead of Loubs, though, I would wear ballet flats.) 

It looks good and it's comfortable.


----------



## Lounorada

schadenfreude said:


> A jumpsuit seems like the stupidest thing to wear flying. You're gonna get 95% undressed in a tiny airplane bathroom every time you gotta pee? No.


This.


----------



## White Orchid

Yep.  And on top of that she probably has a pair of Spanx on too!  Hell, she wears them to the beach!



schadenfreude said:


> A jumpsuit seems like the stupidest thing to wear flying. You're gonna get 95% undressed in a tiny airplane bathroom every time you gotta pee? No.


----------



## dell

Look at the third pic close up... Can you see the spanx or is it just me? Look at her breast line...


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> Look at the third pic close up... Can you see the spanx or is it just me? Look at her breast line...



It's her bra. She wears those deep v bras


----------



## dell

berrydiva said:


> It's her bra. She wears those deep v bras




At that point what is the reason for wearing a bra?? Just sayin &#128580;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I wear those bra's for plunging necklines too. They're called U-Plunge bra's and are quite handy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

dell said:


> At that point what is the reason for wearing a bra?? Just sayin [emoji849]




Because hers are down to her knees.


----------



## White Orchid

What she said :greengrin:



dangerouscurves said:


> Because hers are down to her knees.


----------



## Stansy

schadenfreude said:


> A jumpsuit seems like the stupidest thing to wear flying. You're gonna get 95% undressed in a tiny airplane bathroom every time you gotta pee? No.


 
She is known for peeing into her Spanx.... just sayin`


----------



## Freckles1

She may have had lipo again.... You have to wear a spanx like garment for a few weeks after... It has a hole so you can do your business [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Stansy

Freckles1 said:


> She may have had lipo again.... You have to wear a spanx like garment for a few weeks after... It has a hole so you can do your business [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Just one more reason not to get lipo


----------



## berrydiva

Freckles1 said:


> She may have had lipo again.... You have to wear a spanx like garment for a few weeks after... It has a hole so you can do your business [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


It's got to be easier to just eat well and go to the gym....peeing in your clothes through a hole just seems....I don't know....the things some women do.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> It's got to be easier to just eat well and go to the gym....peeing in your clothes through a hole just seems....I don't know....the things some women do.



Maybe she has a shewee?? https://www.shewee.com


----------



## Sasha2012

She was dressed like a little canary in her bright yellow top.

And it was the perfect outfit for a musician in training, as North West attended her weekly music class on Thursday.

The two-year-old arrived in the arms of her mother Kim Kardashian, who carried her on a hip as they walked inside the location in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tney-brings-Penelope-Reign.html#ixzz49o09X2US


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She was dressed like a little canary in her bright yellow top.
> 
> And it was the perfect outfit for a musician in training, as North West attended her weekly music class on Thursday.
> 
> The two-year-old arrived in the arms of her mother Kim Kardashian, who carried her on a hip as they walked inside the location in Beverly Hills.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tney-brings-Penelope-Reign.html#ixzz49o09X2US



That butt shelf in the second picture mixed with the tiny little legs..


----------



## Sasha2012

WishList986 said:


> That butt shelf in the second picture mixed with the tiny little legs..



She looks like a centaur. Kim and Blac Chyna seem to be competing for the most horrendous behind.






via Daily Mail


----------



## kellytheshopper

Sasha2012 said:


> She looks like a centaur. Kim and Blac Chyna seem to be competing for the most horrendous behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail




This is just totally insane...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know, she could wear all the couture she so obviously wants to if she just did something about her a$$. Big booty's are fine, but not when it so obviously doesn't belong on _your _body.


----------



## Lodpah

It does not even look like a butt.


----------



## poopsie

Is that where the term 'butt hurt' comes from? It hurts to look at it?


----------



## saira1214

Maybe Kimmie should take fashion notes from North.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Threaten to Sue Former Bodyguard for 'Spreading and Selling Fake Stories'


"The West Family will no longer tolerate the spreading and selling of fake stories in an desperate, transparent and shameless attempt for publicity at their expense," a spokesperson for Kim and Kanye tells ET said in a statement. "This sad, parasitic maniac has violated every basic human tenet of decency with his story of lies. As such, the Wests will explore all legal means at their disposal to silence this nonsense."

http://www.etonline.com/news/189644...guard_for_spreading_and_selling_fake_stories/


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> Maybe she has a shewee?? https://www.shewee.com



Nope. I shalt not click. You will not fool me today. Lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

caitlin1214 said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Threaten to Sue Former Bodyguard for 'Spreading and Selling Fake Stories'
> 
> 
> "*T**he West Family will no longer tolerate the spreading and selling of fake stories in an desperate, transparent and shameless attempt for publicity* at their expense," a spokesperson for Kim and Kanye tells ET said in a statement. "This sad, parasitic maniac has violated every basic human tenet of decency with his story of lies. As such, the Wests will explore all legal means at their disposal to silence this nonsense."
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/189644...guard_for_spreading_and_selling_fake_stories/



*....*Unless paid for and sanctioned by Satan's Little Cheerleader, aka The Pimp Formerly Known as Kris Jenner, nee Houghton, once Kardashian - and is of benefit to them.


----------



## caitlin1214

I read that piece in the Daily Mail. I'm more inclined to believe the bodyguard's story than Kanye's. 

The Kanye the former bodyguard is describing is the unstable, irrational person everybody thinks he is. 

Kanye says he was never hired and therefore couldn't be fired. By talking publicly about this, he's violating a confidentiality agreement. Kanye wants him to apologize.
The former bodyguard claims they were asking him to sign one retroactively and he was never paid for his work. 


Some highlights:

_The bodyguard, who is happily married, claimed Kanye was 'jealous' and accused him of 'flirting' with mother-of-two Kim.
He launched a scathing attack on the rapper, calling Kanye 'the most condescending person I have ever met',_


_He explained how the rapper refused to press his own lift buttons, asked guards not to talk when he was present, sulked when forced to sit in the front seat of a car and 'never' apologised. _


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ard-claims-fired-talking-Kim-10m-lawsuit.html

In the version of the article I read, it also said that they'd go to restaurants and with other clients, he'd be offered food or something to drink, and that was never the case with them. He also said he doesn't see how Kim could be married to him.


----------



## caitlin1214

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *....*Unless paid for and sanctioned by Satan's Little Cheerleader, aka The Pimp Formerly Known as Kris Jenner, nee Houghton, once Kardashian - and is of benefit to them.



I know, right? 

They're afraid of people making them look bad. 


Trust, they're doing a great job of that all on their own.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's easy for them to either laugh off things as fake rumors (or post one of those standard "Oh my God, you guys! I SO don't..." blog entries, but I found that if anything has a slight glimmer of truth to it (this, the story about Kendall throwing money at a waitress after she was refused service of alcohol) the lawyers or Kris Jenner is sicced on the people in question.


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *....*Unless paid for and sanctioned by Satan's Little Cheerleader, aka The Pimp Formerly Known as Kris Jenner, nee Houghton, once Kardashian - and is of benefit to them.




Kris is changing her name back to Kardashian as she is " the original "


----------



## caitlin1214

She's the original Gorgon. (Who was the mother of Medusa.)


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have been Scot Disick's birthday party but all eyes were, naturally, on Kim Kardashian.

The sister of Scott's estranged partner Kourtney arrived for his 33rd birthday party at Nobu in Malibu wrapped in white lace that barely concealed anything.

The 35-year-old reality star almost busted out of the sheer number that revealed every curve on the mom-of-two's body.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sick-s-33rd-birthday-party.html#ixzz49pia8zZJ


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Only Kim would show up to a wedding dressed like an extra in a Whitesnake video.


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> Is that where the term 'butt hurt' comes from? It hurts to look at it?




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Only Kim would show up to a wedding dressed like an extra in a Whitesnake video.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lallybelle

Why is she dressed as a slutty mummy?   [emoji848]


----------



## Sasha2012

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Only Kim would show up to a wedding dressed like an extra in a Whitesnake video.



What wedding? The pics above are from Scott's birthday party.


----------



## shiny_things

Now I'm not in the business of fake asses, but surely if you wanted it to look more authentic, you'd stick fillers in your thighs too to look slightly less ridiculous.


----------



## White Orchid

Umm...cos she is one?



lallybelle said:


> Why is she dressed as a slutty mummy?   [emoji848]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Only Kim would show up to a wedding dressed like an extra in a Whitesnake video.



This wasn't a wedding though, it was a birthday party.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This wasn't a wedding though, it was a birthday party.



Lol. Bugger. I misread it. Replace wedding with birthday party - my comment still stands ;-D


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been Scot Disick's birthday party but all eyes were, naturally, on Kim Kardashian.
> 
> The sister of Scott's estranged partner Kourtney arrived for his 33rd birthday party at Nobu in Malibu wrapped in white lace that barely concealed anything.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star almost busted out of the sheer number that revealed every curve on the mom-of-two's body.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sick-s-33rd-birthday-party.html#ixzz49pia8zZJ



I would feel so self conscious if I was wearing that dress - knowing that everyone is gonna take pictures. There's such little fabric, I'd be scared of having a nipple slip from the dress lol. I love the dress. Would look better with more fabric on the boobs area though. And what is that thing under her boobs ? Looks like a bra thingy but she's not wearing any.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know, she could wear all the couture she so obviously wants to if she just did something about her a$$. Big booty's are fine, *but not when it so obviously doesn't belong on your body*.




THIS!!!






berrydiva said:


> Nope. I shalt not click. You will not fool me today. Lol.




yep!   get thee behind me satan!!!  i won't fall for it this time!!!
i learned my lesson a few year back with that "blue waffle" mess - have not clicked links posted here since!




lallybelle said:


> Why is she dressed as a slutty mummy?   [emoji848]




come on now!!!   it's kim!!!  she wants everyone looking at her taking pics!  every event has to be all about her!


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *....*Unless paid for and sanctioned by Satan's Little Cheerleader, aka The Pimp Formerly Known as Kris Jenner, nee Houghton, once Kardashian - and is of benefit to them.


----------



## BadAzzBish

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Only Kim would show up to a wedding dressed like an extra in a Whitesnake video.


[emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Only Kim would show up to a wedding dressed like an extra in a Whitesnake video.




I die


----------



## saira1214

Her implants look like bolt-ons.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish she's get rid of the chokers


----------



## dell

That strap in the second pic looks like it's about to snap!!! It's digging into her shoulder so bad it's hard to believe it's not made of something stronger! 
But I guess to hold up those boobs it must need to be industrial strength!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> I would feel so self conscious if I was wearing that dress - knowing that everyone is gonna take pictures. There's such little fabric, I'd be scared of having a nipple slip from the dress lol. I love the dress. Would look better with more fabric on the boobs area though.* And what is that thing under her boobs ? Looks like a bra thingy but she's not wearing any.*


 Probably the top of her spanx pulled up under the bust.
I mean, if she wears spanx to the beach, you can bet she's wearing one under that dress


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been Scot Disick's birthday party but all eyes were, naturally, on Kim Kardashian.
> 
> The sister of Scott's estranged partner Kourtney arrived for his 33rd birthday party at Nobu in Malibu wrapped in white lace that barely concealed anything.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star almost busted out of the sheer number that revealed every curve on the mom-of-two's body.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sick-s-33rd-birthday-party.html#ixzz49pia8zZJ


That is just. Plain. Gross.


----------



## jenjen1964

What she said


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ya know, I actually like the top half of that dress. The fabric bunching around the lower hip/thigh area just makes it look like her dress is bunching and she needs to pull it down....it had potential though. 

She was cute with North on snap yesterday.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Nope. I shalt not click. You will not fool me today. Lol.



LOL- It's just a plastic funnel/spout so you can stand up and pee. They were made for camping


----------



## caitlin1214

dell said:


> That strap in the second pic looks like it's about to snap!!! It's digging into her shoulder so bad it's hard to believe it's not made of something stronger!
> But I guess to hold up those boobs it must need to be industrial strength!!!



Or she's got a series of ropes and pulleys under there.


----------



## Junkenpo

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish she's get rid of the chokers



I forget how I came to the page on wikipedia, but was reading up on cretinism and it had to do with iodine deficiency... which also leads to goiters.  Which some cultures would hide with chokers. 

So now, when I see anyone with a choker, it makes me think in another time/place they would potentially be hiding a goiter or scar from goiter surgery. 

It's neat to me how medical terms tend to devolve into insults and then we have rename the condition.


----------



## Deco

Sasha2012 said:


> She looks like a centaur.



  this killed me


----------



## Deco

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Only Kim would show up to a wedding dressed like an extra in a Whitesnake video.



I swear, this thread is my favorite comic relief.


----------



## whimsic

She looks like she got a breast lift. They no longer reach her elbow.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian put her famous curves on display in an eye-catching orange dress on Saturday.

The reality star looked stylish in the eye-catching mini, which featured a plunging neckline and side cut-outs while out to lunch with rapper husband Kanye West.

The 35-year-old was dressed to impress as the famous couple headed to Nobu in Malibu.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-lunch-date.html#ixzz4A0JhaQbk


----------



## Junkenpo

I like that she's wearing a bright color.  That's all I can say about that.... 


But seriously, her mouth freaks me out. Why do women do that to their faces?


----------



## White Orchid

The photoshop around her hips and waist is so obvious lol.


----------



## Crystalina

And still wearing that stupid coat...


----------



## White Orchid

In all seriousness, would you want to see all that back fat and that a$$?



Crystalina said:


> And still wearing that stupid coat...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's wearing my favorite summer color. Her boobs look good in some of those pics.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that dress but seriously if you have to wear the jacket to cover up the back/side fat, then why wear the dress?


----------



## NicolesCloset

That dress will sell out this summer. It actually flatters her figure well and the color is great

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## morgan20

Love the dress.....I want to see more of it! I have a birthday party soon any I.d. on it


----------



## Lounorada

Did she wear that shade of orange to match the colour of her fake tan?
The dress looks really cheap and it's struggling to contain her body... No doubt it's probably 2 sizes too small. 
The whole 'look' is tacky for heading to lunch in broad daylight, but then this family is the epitome of tacky.


----------



## pinkfeet

Her implants look much smaller - did she downsize recently?


----------



## White Orchid

I think they look smaller too.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian put her famous curves on display in an eye-catching orange dress on Saturday.
> 
> The reality star looked stylish in the eye-catching mini, which featured a plunging neckline and side cut-outs while out to lunch with rapper husband Kanye West.
> 
> The 35-year-old was dressed to impress as the famous couple headed to Nobu in Malibu.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-lunch-date.html#ixzz4A0JhaQbk



Holy Crap! Shes in not a stitch of black!!!! Even tho the dress is a fail the colors suit her much better


----------



## labelwhore04

The dress looks good from the front, but i shudder to think about what it looks like from the back, and im not a fan of those cut outs at the sides.


----------



## Stansy

pinkfeet said:


> Her implants look much smaller - did she downsize recently?



I am under the same impression.


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> The dress looks good from the front, but i shudder to think about what it looks like from the back, and im not a fan of those cut outs at the sides.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] my thought exactly!


----------



## whimsic

pinkfeet said:


> Her implants look much smaller - did she downsize recently?



Much higher too


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West welcomed their son Saint in December but they appear to be quite smitten with their friends' children too.

The couple got sappy over Chrissy Teigen's baby girl Luna as they enjoyed a family-oriented Sunday brunch with the proud 30-year-old mom at Nobu in Malibu, California.

Kim and Kanye were seen cooing over the one-month-old tot on the patio of the posh restaurant in a Snapchat shared by Lip Sync Battle co-host.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ily-friendly-brunch-Malibu.html#ixzz4A5wIZHNv


----------



## aleksandras

They both look like they've never held a baby before.


----------



## poopsie

Her heels look like  they are going to snap at any time


----------



## VickyB

I cannot get over the size of her a$$ and the fact that she elected to do that to herself. Unreal!!!!!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Kanye looks cute holding the baby &#128516;


----------



## Stansy

poopsie said:


> Her heels look like  they are going to snap at any time


 
And I am here for it!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian put her famous curves on display in an eye-catching orange dress on Saturday.
> 
> The reality star looked stylish in the eye-catching mini, which featured a plunging neckline and side cut-outs while out to lunch with rapper husband Kanye West.
> 
> The 35-year-old was dressed to impress as the famous couple headed to Nobu in Malibu.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-lunch-date.html#ixzz4A0JhaQbk



She looks WIDE!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I wonder why she's happy to pose holding someone else's baby but not her own?


----------



## Lounorada

aleksandras said:


> They both look like they've never held a baby before.



Especially Kim... Kanye looks a little more relaxed/comfortable with the baby.


----------



## lizmil

I was just going to say, at least they are supporting the head and neck of the baby.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-princess

aleksandras said:


> They both look like they've never held a baby before.





i thought the same about kim especially!!  kanye looks much more comfortable than she does!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that jacket in the new pics. 

For all the years Kimberly has spent in heels, she still look like a newbie wearing them. IDGI


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I like that jacket in the new pics.
> 
> For all the years Kimberly has spent in heels, she still look like a newbie wearing them. IDGI




Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they actually look like Bambi learning to walk...


----------



## labelwhore04

tweegy said:


> Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they actually look like* Bambi learning to walk..*.



 This is literally me in heels and why i never wear them. Last time i wore heels was to a wedding and i was stomping around all night looking ridiculous. I had to wear flats to my graduation cause i was scared i'd trip on stage in heels..


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they actually look like Bambi learning to walk...


  This.


----------



## lizmil

tweegy said:


> Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they *actually look like Bambi learning to walk*...



This is why I don't wear heels, ever.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they actually look like Bambi learning to walk...




ha,ha! that is me wearing heels
i have resigned myself to wear flats
my partner says this line from a rolling stones' song makes him think of me in heels:

Even though you're wearin'
Those up-town high heels
I can tell from your giant step
You've been walkin' through the cotton fields

Old Crow Medicine Show - Down Home Girl Lyrics


----------



## Jikena

I'm like you guys who posted about it, I cannot wear heels. I only have two pairs and the others are platforms, and even in platforms I don't walk properly lol. I just can't. And I'm not comfortable at all in them. How do you manage to look "feminine" wearing flats ? Sorry I know it's off topic but it's a question I've always asked myself and since we're talking about it...


----------



## ManilaMama

Jikena said:


> I'm like you guys who posted about it, I cannot wear heels. I only have two pairs and the others are platforms, and even in platforms I don't walk properly lol. I just can't. And I'm not comfortable at all in them. How do you manage to look "feminine" wearing flats ? Sorry I know it's off topic but it's a question I've always asked myself and since we're talking about it...







pukasonqo said:


> ha,ha! that is me wearing heels
> i have resigned myself to wear flats
> my partner says this line from a rolling stones' song makes him think of me in heels:
> 
> Even though you're wearin'
> Those up-town high heels
> I can tell from your giant step
> You've been walkin' through the cotton fields
> 
> Old Crow Medicine Show - Down Home Girl Lyrics







lizmil said:


> This is why I don't wear heels, ever.




I'm the opposite. I look like Bambi learning to walk in flats. Lol that's an exaggeration but you know what I mean. I am 10x more comfortable in heels. I think it's because my arch is falling and I just can't deal with super flats like sandals. They hurt to walk. 

I'm ok with sneakers though because they have arch support. But I have problems looking cute in sneakers. LMAO. 

I have a thread in the shoe section about "don't have the body to wear flats" and it's pretty interesting. 

BUT YEAH back to kimbo. Her heel always looks like it's gonna snap. I think she wears a size or half size too big. 

I doubt they'll ever snap on her though because she seems like the type to wear new shoes every day. -shrugs-


----------



## poopsie

The 'problem' is that she wears those thin spikes to support that whales tail of hers. it might behoove her to think about wearing a tad thicker heel. Carrying all that rumpage on those pins can't be good for her knees/ankles. 
I used to wear heels all the time. I could run in them too.............fast. But after over 30 years the balls of my feet can't take it. I can wear wedges/platforms occasionally but that is about it.


----------



## White Orchid

You funny bish!  



tweegy said:


> Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they actually look like Bambi learning to walk...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ya'll,  her a$$ may be big but I doubt it's interfering with her ability to wear heels  Even in her thinner days she wasn't the most graceful in stilettos. VB has the same issue. I remember seeing a video of her walking through the airport and  What a clumsy, stomping mess it was, smh. 

She might just have weak ankles  



tweegy said:


> Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they actually look like Bambi learning to walk...



 I've seen this so many times. I was out shopping not too long ago and a lady walked past me wobbling and stomping in a pair of 4 inch or so heels. Lord forgive me, but I chuckled. It might be mean but whenever I see women with that "damn my feet hurt" hobble and a look of pain all across their faces, I laugh (not out loud of course) If you can't do it, just stick to flats, hun.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they actually look like Bambi learning to walk...



  Reminds me of this video


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ya'll,  her a$$ may be big but I doubt it's interfering with her ability to wear heels  Even in her thinner days she wasn't the most graceful in stilettos. VB has the same issue. I remember seeing a video of her walking through the airport and  What a clumsy, stomping mess it was, smh.
> 
> She might just have weak ankles


This. I don't understand why her heels stay on a lean.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Reminds me of this video





Oh man. Watching her at the end I was saying "oh honey go on down-you on the way anyway".


----------



## tweegy

ManilaMama said:


> I'm the opposite. I look like Bambi learning to walk in flats. Lol that's an exaggeration but you know what I mean. I am 10x more comfortable in heels. I think it's because my arch is falling and I just can't deal with super flats like sandals. They hurt to walk.
> 
> I'm ok with sneakers though because they have arch support. But I have problems looking cute in sneakers. LMAO.
> 
> I have a thread in the shoe section about "don't have the body to wear flats" and it's pretty interesting.
> 
> BUT YEAH back to kimbo. Her heel always looks like it's gonna snap. I think she wears a size or half size too big.
> 
> I doubt they'll ever snap on her though because she seems like the type to wear new shoes every day. -shrugs-





poopsie said:


> The 'problem' is that she wears those thin spikes to support that whales tail of hers. it might behoove her to think about wearing a tad thicker heel. Carrying all that rumpage on those pins can't be good for her knees/ankles.
> I used to wear heels all the time. I could run in them too.............fast. But after over 30 years the balls of my feet can't take it. I can wear wedges/platforms occasionally but that is about it.



Yeh I walk better in heels than flats apparently. I have busted my a** in flats (I have no shame). Not in heels. 



White Orchid said:


> You funny bish!






LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ya'll,  her a$$ may be big but I doubt it's interfering with her ability to wear heels  Even in her thinner days she wasn't the most graceful in stilettos. VB has the same issue. I remember seeing a video of her walking through the airport and  What a clumsy, stomping mess it was, smh.
> 
> She might just have weak ankles
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this so many times. I was out shopping not too long ago and a lady walked past me wobbling and stomping in a pair of 4 inch or so heels. Lord forgive me, but I chuckled. It might be mean but whenever I see women with that "damn my feet hurt" hobble and a look of pain all across their faces, I laugh (not out loud of course) If you can't do it, just stick to flats, hun.


Oh, I've seen some things LOL I don't know what girls think. I've seen some ladies think its bright idea to wear heels on grass .... That was quite entertaining. Saw a escalator take a lady's Loub off. Poor shoe, looked like it would have cried for help if it could...


----------



## stylemepretty

.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> I'm like you guys who posted about it, I cannot wear heels. I only have two pairs and the others are platforms, and even in platforms I don't walk properly lol. I just can't. And I'm not comfortable at all in them. How do you manage to look "feminine" wearing flats ? Sorry I know it's off topic but it's a question I've always asked myself and since we're talking about it...




Try kitten heels. I used to walk a lot in high heels but afterwards my feet hurt so bad. Now I find kitten heels are as feminine as high heels but they're more comfortable and manageable to walk in.


----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> Lol I can't with girls who want to wear heels but can't walk in them but think they're Carrie Bradshaw when they actually look like Bambi learning to walk...




LOL! I see that all the time where I work.


----------



## NYCBelle

aleksandras said:


> They both look like they've never held a baby before.



Don't want to dirty their couture


----------



## NYCBelle

Have a feeling she's going to deflate that butt any day now.  That look with the coats and jackets can last for so long.  No amount of exercise will get rid of that fat transfer diaper booty.


----------



## Jayne1

NYCBelle said:


> Have a feeling she's going to deflate that butt any day now.  That look with the coats and jackets can last for so long.  No amount of exercise will get rid of that fat transfer diaper booty.



I was thinking that. It's out of control and maybe not what she envisioned.  I bet she'd like to deflate it somewhat, but how?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that. It's out of control and maybe not what she envisioned.  I bet she'd like to deflate it somewhat, but how?


Lipo. The same way she put it in....this question is asked and answered weekly around here


----------



## bag-princess

we have seen what big balloons look like that are suddenly deflated after a period of time!!  there is no way she can lipo that mess out without looking more deformed than she does now!!   she would need even more PS to fix that!


----------



## maddie66

bag-princess said:


> we have seen what big balloons look like that are suddenly deflated after a period of time!!  there is no way she can lipo that mess out without looking more deformed than she does now!!   she would need even more PS to fix that!




Maybe there could be a KUWTK/Botched crossover series!


----------



## DC-Cutie

all these chicks that paid to have injections, will now be walking around looking like deflated balloons.  when they all should have left well enough alone or did squats


----------



## DC-Cutie

maddie66 said:


> Maybe there could be a KUWTK/Botched crossover series!



oh no!  that would mean admitting they had work done.  and they have NEVER had any work done... remember?


----------



## bag-princess

maddie66 said:


> Maybe there could be a KUWTK/Botched crossover series!





they have enough material for it that is for sure!!!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> all these chicks that paid to have injections, will now be walking around looking like deflated balloons.  when they all should have left well enough alone or did squats


Squats = work/sacrifice/patience, these women are too lazy for all of that work.


----------



## Sasha2012

At 132lbs, she claims to be just 12lbs away from her goal weight, or as she likes to call it, to '2010 Kim.'

And Kim Kardashian showed off her hard work on Tuesday as she stepped out for a meeting in Santa Monica, California.

The 35-year-old looked stunning as she flaunted her svelte figure in a retro pair of cycling shorts while heading to the studio.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-pounds-away-goal-weight.html#ixzz4AIEVvoBK


----------



## lizmil

Oh my!


----------



## nastasja

My eyes [emoji37]


----------



## Sugarstained

What the...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Reggie would NEVA have her looking like this!


----------



## alya

Sasha2012 said:


> At 132lbs, she claims to be just 12lbs away from her goal weight, or as she likes to call it, to '2010 Kim.'
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showed off her hard work on Tuesday as she stepped out for a meeting in Santa Monica, California.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old looked stunning as she flaunted her svelte figure in a retro pair of cycling shorts while heading to the studio.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-pounds-away-goal-weight.html#ixzz4AIEVvoBK




This is the perfect example of "money doesn't buy class". It's a shame as she is actually a pretty woman.


----------



## White Orchid

Just what a petite-sized woman should wear: Lycra shorts up to your boobs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's really trying to bring biker shorts back I see...


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Reggie would NEVA have her looking like this!




You got that right!

Those pics aren't from Brian are they?


----------



## sparkle7

WTH is she wearing


----------



## redney

Photoshop lines!


----------



## Junkenpo

I don't believe she's 132lbs. I think she's at least 10lbs heavier than that.


----------



## usmcwifey

Junkenpo said:


> I don't believe she's 132lbs. I think she's at least 10lbs heavier than that.




I'm thinking way bigger than that....I'm 5'3" 135 and in good shape (or so I think [emoji12]) and she's definitely waaaaaaaay bigger than I am....but then again her behind probably accounts for 1/3 of her weight [emoji58]


----------



## VickyB

:lolots::lolots: Bike pants??? THIS MADE MY WEEK and it's only Tuesday!


----------



## myown

she has tiny legs, but this .... butt


----------



## roses5682

The longer she is with Kanye the worst she looks.  This outfit is horrendous


----------



## Stansy

What has been seen.....


----------



## Oryx816

Kudos to Kim!  KK delves to depths of fashion heinousness that we TPFers dare not imagine.....she brings our sartorial nightmares to life in ever grander ghastliness!  Thank you Kimbarina for your bravery and for the comic relief this afternoon!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> At 132lbs, she claims to be just 12lbs away from her goal weight, or as she likes to call it, to '2010 Kim.'
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showed off her hard work on Tuesday as she stepped out for a meeting in Santa Monica, California.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old looked stunning as she flaunted her svelte figure in a retro pair of cycling shorts while heading to the studio.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-pounds-away-goal-weight.html#ixzz4AIEVvoBK




No, Dailyfail! Stop lyin'! She doesn't look stunning! She looks ridiculous!


----------



## mkr

Maybe compression garments?  The top may be lacy but looks very constructed.  Her stomach is super flat.  Mine wasn't that flat when I was 10.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Maybe compression garments?  The top may be lacy but looks very constructed.  Her stomach is super flat.  Mine wasn't that flat when I was 10.



No. It's called photoshop


----------



## terebina786

I mean she looks good... If she could only dress herself better.


----------



## Hobbsy

Biker shirts up to your boobs, lacy top, choker, 4 inch heels and a black leather jacket.....who wouldn't want to wear that combination??!!!! &#128552;&#128552;&#128552;


----------



## ashlie

Junkenpo said:


> I don't believe she's 132lbs. I think she's at least 10lbs heavier than that.




I'm 5'10" and around that weight so on a woman that is 5'1? I think it could be possible...except for that butt. So I agree. It definitely adds another 10 lbs hahah


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> At 132lbs, she claims to be just 12lbs away from her goal weight, or as she likes to call it, to '2010 Kim.'
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showed off her hard work on Tuesday as she stepped out for a meeting in Santa Monica, California.
> 
> The 35-year-old looked stunning as she flaunted her svelte figure in a retro pair of cycling shorts while heading to the studio.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-pounds-away-goal-weight.html#ixzz4AIEVvoBK



What the ...?!! I wouldn't wear this on a dare. :weird:


----------



## berrydiva

Kim will never see her true body in a mirror when she gets dressed. I honestly can't think of anyone who can rock that look.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> At 132lbs, she claims to be just 12lbs away from her goal weight, or as she likes to call it, to '2010 Kim.'
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showed off her hard work on Tuesday as she stepped out for a meeting in Santa Monica, California.
> 
> The 35-year-old l*ooked stunning as she flaunted her svelte figure* in a retro pair of cycling shorts while heading to the studio.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-pounds-away-goal-weight.html#ixzz4AIEVvoBK






the person.....that wrote that ish.....should be fired!!!!!


----------



## mkr

What is "retro" about the shorts?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> What is "retro" about the shorts?



Probably because it was actually worn as fashion in the 80s.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when I think of biker shorts, I think Doorknocker earrings, patten leather shoes, scrunch socks and asymmetric hair cuts


----------



## mkr

The Daily Mail shows 3 sets of pics.  The first set looks bad.  The second set looks photoshopped and the third set looks bad again.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> when I think of biker shorts, I think Doorknocker earrings, patten leather shoes, scrunch socks and asymmetric hair cuts




Salt n Pepa!!!


----------



## mkr

So that outfit is only for the sexy people..


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> when I think of biker shorts, I think Doorknocker earrings, patten leather shoes, scrunch socks and asymmetric hair cuts



I used to rock the 2 pairs of scrunch socks in outfit coordinating colors and the banana clip to match.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> At 132lbs, she claims to be just 12lbs away from her goal weight, or as she likes to call it, to '2010 Kim.'
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showed off her hard work on Tuesday as she stepped out for a meeting in Santa Monica, California.
> 
> The 35-year-old looked stunning as she flaunted her svelte figure in a retro pair of cycling shorts while heading to the studio.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-pounds-away-goal-weight.html#ixzz4AIEVvoBK


I dunno why y'all hating. Kim is clearly a versatile woman. She is clearly outfitted to for a pap walk - but if she needs to through down a bike ride, break dance or work out. She's well prepared.

Y'all just dunno...


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> I dunno why y'all hating. Kim is clearly a versatile woman. She is clearly outfitted to for a pap walk - but if she needs to through down a bike ride, break dance or work out. She's well prepared.
> 
> Y'all just dunno...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## caitlin1214

They still sell QuickTrim and Kim's picture is still on the bottle. (I saw it at the drugstore this afternoon. I wasn't specifically looking for it. I cut through the diet pill aisle to get to the one I wanted.)


----------



## caitlin1214

White Orchid said:


> Just what a petite-sized woman should wear: Lycra shorts up to your boobs.



And shorts that make her legs look stumpy.


----------



## caitlin1214

Those bike shorts look like those body stocking/sausage casing things they put people in recovering from a tummy tuck.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Just what a petite-sized woman should wear: Lycra shorts up to your boobs.


 


tweegy said:


> I dunno why y'all hating. Kim is clearly a versatile woman. She is clearly outfitted to for a pap walk - but if she needs to through down a bike ride, break dance or work out. She's well prepared.
> 
> Y'all just dunno...


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> I dunno why y'all hating. Kim is clearly a versatile woman. She is clearly outfitted to for a pap walk - but if she needs to through down a bike ride, break dance or work out. She's well prepared.
> 
> Y'all just dunno...



Or an In Living Color Fly Girl ...


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> Or an In Living Color Fly Girl ...


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>
















She looks hideous. By far, one of the worst ensembles she's ever been told to wear (and there's _a lot_ of 'worst'.


----------



## tweegy

caitlin1214 said:


> Or an In Living Color Fly Girl ...




See Caitlin! You understand her! 

Boom!


----------



## morgan20

Ahhh R.I.P Prince


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> I dunno why y'all hating. Kim is clearly a versatile woman. She is clearly outfitted to for a pap walk - but if she needs to through down a bike ride, break dance or work out. She's well prepared.
> 
> Y'all just dunno...


:lolots:


----------



## AECornell

I just do not believe for one second she weighs 132. I'm 5'8 and 130 and people say I look very thin (I have zero curves, waaah). But tbh it doesn't really matter what the number on the scale says. Overall healthy body is more important. But she doesn't get that, to her it's some magic number that will supposedly make her look better. She needs to fix her @ss, it's crazy looking on her stick legs.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> I dunno why y'all hating. Kim is clearly a versatile woman. She is clearly outfitted to for a pap walk - but if she needs to through down a bike ride, break dance or work out. She's well prepared.
> 
> Y'all just dunno...




[emoji75][emoji75][emoji75][emoji75][emoji75]
fashion for the multitasking woman, genius!


----------



## deltalady

Saw this on IG, LOL!


----------



## mkr

And when he get on he leave your @ss for a ...


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> And when he get on he leave your @ss for a ...




Armenian girl?


----------



## dangerouscurves

deltalady said:


> Saw this on IG, LOL!







mkr said:


> And when he get on he leave your @ss for a ...







tweegy said:


> Armenian girl?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## WishList986

5 year old me is screaming with joy because of those bike shorts. Man I miss those! But today there are so many versatile options that allow the comfort of bike shorts, and there is no need to wear that


----------



## caitlin1214

Her bike shorts make her look very aerobic. 

I'm just going to leave this here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKdLXXHuUnU


----------



## mkr

caitlin1214 said:


> Her bike shorts make her look very aerobic.
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKdLXXHuUnU


Now that wasn't necessary!

I swear I saw Will Ferrell


----------



## Lounorada

Such an odd looking crotch-to-stomach area... :weird: Industrial strength shape-wear does strange things to womens bodies. 
The outfit is just... comically tragic. 

Zimbio


----------



## mkr

Yikes she keeps getting bigger!

Kim your legs are too short for long shorts and your fake tan is wearing off and are you wearing my grandmother's bra?


----------



## chowlover2

What a difference Splash photoshop makes! I watched ET tonight and she posted that she is now lighter than when she was with Reggie. She must have a bad battery in her scale, or her staff has it rigged to weigh her 30 lbs lighter.


----------



## Oryx816

I'm having breakfast and looking at this mess and my daughter just asked me, "Did Kim leave the house just in Spanx?"


----------



## labelwhore04

Those bike shorts are horrendous, so unflattering


----------



## sunshinesash

labelwhore04 said:


> Those bike shorts are horrendous, so unflattering


yes...tres mal


----------



## White Orchid

I just can't get this visual out of my mind.  Imagine being stood there, making sure your shirt is pulled down, then donning the bike shorts and hoisting them right up to your boobs.  It's like something a child would do (come on, we all did it lol) or one of those old uncles you had, who thought the higher the trousers, the better (and more comfortable) you looked.

I'm truly baffled.


----------



## Sugarstained

Oryx816 said:


> I'm having breakfast and looking at this mess and my daughter just asked me, "Did Kim leave the house just in Spanx?"



This. 

It's like she left the house without realizing she forgot the part of getting dressed where she was supposed to put on a skirt.


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> Such an odd looking crotch-to-stomach area... :weird: Industrial strength shape-wear does strange things to womens bodies.
> The outfit is just... comically tragic.
> 
> Zimbio



Those shoes however are absolutely stunning


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> I just can't get this visual out of my mind.  Imagine being stood there, making sure your shirt is pulled down, then donning the bike shorts and hoisting them right up to your boobs.  It's like something a child would do (come on, we all did it lol) or one of those old uncles you had, who thought the higher the trousers, the better (and more comfortable) you looked.
> 
> I'm truly baffled.



I just cackled at the thought, I've definitely done that


----------



## littlerock

Has this meme been posted yet? **edit, not trying to be insensitive to what happened at the zoo. Just thought it was funny pertaining to Kanye** [emoji23]


----------



## Oruka

She should call up her plastic surgeon LOL she needs a butt liposuction ASAP


----------



## ManilaMama

Did y'all see her pic beside kourt?? [emoji23]


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ManilaMama said:


> Did y'all see her pic beside kourt?? [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3371093



W...T...F....her shorts....


----------



## White Orchid

You could easily caption that photo with "Wide load coming through."  Kourt looks miles better.


----------



## starsandbucks

I grew up in the punk subculture where you studded and patched your own leather jackets and they were works in progress for years and hers is almost making me weep. I looked up the retail price on that line and they go for around $4000. 4K to make yourself a laughing stock. 

And Kourtney looks miles better than Kim in that photo. Love her hair there too.


----------



## myown

deltalady said:


> Saw this on IG, LOL!



who is the other woman?


----------



## Jikena

chowlover2 said:


> What a difference Splash photoshop makes! I watched ET tonight and she posted that she is now lighter than when she was with Reggie. She must have a bad battery in her scale, or her staff has it rigged to weigh her 30 lbs lighter.



Seriously ? She's dillusional. Does she really think people are stupid enough to believe that ? :o


----------



## Jikena

As you all, I don't understand those shorts. They look horrendous and it makes her body look so weird, it's like she has thin thighs and a huge stomach. Also looks weird because her legs are short I think.
Why not just go with a tight skirt instead ? Whyyy whyy those shorts


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> As you all, I don't understand those shorts. They look horrendous and it makes her body look so weird, it's like she has thin thighs and a huge stomach. Also looks weird because her legs are short I think.
> Why not just go with a tight skirt instead ? Whyyy whyy those shorts




because this is yeezy's sublime vision: kimbo *** milkmaid *** biker mama ***...looking stupid in this esemble


----------



## mkr

It really does look like spanx, maybe she ripped the skirt she had on?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Anyone see her interview with Charlotte Tilbury, she was saying how she is over the heavy contouring and will only contour her nose from now on, and how everyone thinks she got a nose job but she really hasn't, it's just nose contouring. She actually sat on stage in front of a live audience and said that. This woman is a shameless liar, why would anyone believe she weighs what she says when she blatantly lies about everything else.


----------



## mkr

Kim's looks and figure is all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> Kim's looks and figure is all smoke and mirrors.



She needs MORE smoke and MORE mirrors!


----------



## coconutsboston

ManilaMama said:


> Did y'all see her pic beside kourt?? [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3371093


I actually laughed out loud at first glance.


----------



## Jayne1

I see black chokers on many so called, self proclaimed fashionistas. Did Kim start this trend?


----------



## deltalady

myown said:


> who is the other woman?



Kanye's former fiance Alexis


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> I see black chokers on many so called, self proclaimed fashionistas. Did Kim start this trend?


Absolutely!  She also started the selfie trend, the contour trend, the big butt trend....She's a real trail blazer.


----------



## sunshinesash

White Orchid said:


> You could easily caption that photo with "Wide load coming through."  Kourt looks miles better.


Lmao....shadeeee

But it's true. This is by far one of the worst-ever looks on Kim. I mean, those are legit 80s biker shorts!!! They are bad enough on their own, but the hideous pairings with heels, an over-sized leather jacket and white blouse just make this next-level bad. bad to the bone! lawd have mercy 

tomorrow is a new day...try, try again, kim!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Those shorts make her pelvis enormous.


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> And when he get on he leave your @ss for a ...


hahahah, heard this song on the radio yesterday, and when this line came up, that was my first thought!


Her body is shaped like Sponge Bob.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bangs look good on her *shrugs* That's all I got.


----------



## nashpoo

Ummmmmmmm. This makes me want to get cool sculpting done on my thick waist [emoji29]


----------



## lovemysavior

Jayne1 said:


> I see black chokers on many so called, self proclaimed fashionistas. Did Kim start this trend?


Nah chokers have always been an on and off trend that I've worn for years or even decades if I must age myself...lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

So she only shows half her waist?


----------



## Jayne1

lovemysavior said:


> Nah chokers have always been an on and off trend that I've worn for years or even decades if I must age myself...lol...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app



No, I mean a current trend.

I also wore chokers a million years ago and we see them a bit, still, but nothing like now, where all the self proclaimed fashion people are wearing the black bands that Kim wears.

I think she started this resurrection and I blame her for it.


----------



## bag-princess

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3371525
> 
> Ummmmmmmm. This makes me want to get cool sculpting done on my thick waist [emoji29]




puh-lez!!!!!



mkr said:


> So she only shows half her waist?




and we can't see the numbers on the tape!!!  26" my ***!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K resurrected the choker trend? I'll take "No in the hell she did not" for $200, Alex. 

None of the Ks create trends, they just follow them and run them into the ground.

I personally hate the fabric chokers, I wish everyone including Kim K would leave them alone.

I said I wouldn't go near any of the Yeezy stuff but I'm kinda digging the lucite heels. Kim was showing them off on Snap and I kinda like them


----------



## saira1214

If she's a 26" waist and looks like that, then I must look behemoth in person.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K resurrected the choker trend? *I'll take "No in the hell she did not" for $200, Alex. *
> 
> None of the Ks create trends, they just follow them and run them into the ground.
> 
> I personally hate the fabric chokers, I wish everyone including Kim K would leave them alone.
> 
> I said I wouldn't go near any of the Yeezy stuff but I'm kinda digging the lucite heels. Kim was showing them off on Snap and I kinda like them







   that is my show!!!  i would scream if that was a category!!!


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K resurrected the choker trend? I'll take "No in the hell she did not" for $200, Alex.
> 
> None of the Ks create trends, they just follow them and run them into the ground.
> 
> I personally hate the fabric chokers, I wish everyone including Kim K would leave them alone.
> 
> I said I wouldn't go near any of the Yeezy stuff but I'm kinda digging the lucite heels. Kim was showing them off on Snap and I kinda like them



I didn't say she did, I was _wondering_ if she did, because I kind of hate it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bih is a liar! I'm 5'3" and 99lbs and my waist is 65cm (a hair less than 26 inches). She's really a pathological liar!


----------



## berrydiva

My waist is about 27" and I'm ~5'4"/~140lbs. If you have a natural hourglass figure, which Kim does, it's completely possible for her to have a 26" waist. However, given her propensity to speak her own truth, I doubt it's actually that number. She claims she's about 130-something pounds, right? 26" isn't that unbelievable.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> So she only shows half her waist?


  Of course.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> My waist is about 27" and I'm ~5'4"/~140lbs. If you have a natural hourglass figure, which Kim does, it's completely possible for her to have a 26" waist. However, given her propensity to speak her own truth, I doubt it's actually that number. She claims she's about 130-something pounds, right? 26" isn't that unbelievable.


 
Oh, for any other woman it's completely possible, but with Kims penchant for lying (especially about her body and appearance), I don't believe even for a second that her waist is 26".


----------



## mkr

If her waist was 26" she would be posting naked selfies all over the internet.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> If her waist was 26" she would be posting naked selfies all over the internet.




please don't give kimbellina the green light to do do, think of the children!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Too late.  She already posted her naked *** on IG as a sneak peek of an upcoming "project".... [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## mkr

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Too late.  She already posted her naked *** on IG as a sneak peek of an upcoming "project".... [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


My bad...


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> My bad...




i am blaming any trauma i might endure on you! PTKSD (post traumatic kartrashian selfie disorder) might become a new mental health issue [emoji13][emoji12]


----------



## Jikena

Oh my gad, did you guys see the new Kimoji ? Kim just posted them on Facebook. :lolots:


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## hapijuliet18

I'd like to see how big her *** his.  Will the tape be enough?


----------



## Wildflower22

I'm all of 110lbs and 5'5 and my waist is 25in on a good day and 26.5in when I'm bloated. And I'm hourglass. Girlfriend's measuring tape must have vanity sizing.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was heading to give her fans the thrill of a lifetime.

And Kim Kardashian looked every bit the shining star as she headed to a movie theater in Encino, California on Wednesday to surprise app subscribers.

The 35-year-old reality star wore a skintight silver turtleneck dress as she headed into the cinema for a Kim Kardashian West Movie Night with 60 loyal followers who did not expect her presence.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ping-clear-heels-Kanye-West-s-Yeezy-line.html


----------



## TC1

^^ Thrill of a lifetime?. Doubtful.


----------



## berrydiva

Think this is the first time she's in a color that I feel does nothing for her.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Everyone's body is different - I think she could have a 26" waist, she does also have EVERYTHING imaginable (technology-wise, food-wise, exercise-wise, etc.) at her disposal. 

I have gained 20-22 pounds (9-10kgs) over the last few years, yet almost all of my size 2/4 clothes fit me which everyone, including me, is surprised about.


----------



## gillianna

I know nothing about photoshop but in the picture of her standing by the bushes why is most of her body outlined in black in many areas.  Why did the bushes disappear in her arm area to make her waist smaller?  What happened to her legs?      The walking one seems to be strange too.  Why not just post normal pictures.


----------



## White Orchid

One word: Photoshop.



gillianna said:


> I know nothing about photoshop but in the picture of her standing by the bushes why is most of her body outlined in black in many areas.  Why did the bushes disappear in her arm area to make her waist smaller?  What happened to her legs?      The walking one seems to be strange too.  Why not just post normal pictures.


----------



## White Orchid

I present to you exhibit A.  See the difference?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's showed remarkable self restraint in shedding the pounds following the birth of son Saint.

And Kim Kardashian was delighting in the results of her strict low carb diet plan on Thursday, as she revealed she now had a 26inch waist.

'26inches!' she boasted in unashamed delight, sharing a Snapchat of a male assistant measuring her bare waistline with a tape measure.

However despite her joy, Kim made the surprising decision to cover up for an outing later in the day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-baggy-Life-Pablo-T-shirt.html#ixzz4AUFyptEu


----------



## VickyB

Oh, good Lord! Does she think we don't have eyes in our heads?


----------



## dell

Love the "contouring" of her stomach.... [emoji43][emoji850]


----------



## Yoshi1296

I like the shiny silver dress but not on her!! However, she looks pretty in the oversized pink sweatshirt with the denim shorts.


----------



## White Orchid

I agree, that orange colour does suit her and the wig is nice too lol.  I'd much see her in this over-sized top than the black Spanx/bicycle shorts.


----------



## Stansy

The color of the sweatshirt is nice. However if only the sleeves weren´t that long! They must be reaching her knees... I would find it super annoying.


So if she really has access to the best of everything, why doesn´t she get a seamstress????


----------



## Junkenpo

That sweatshirt is the most flattering thing I've seen her in. It's not 3 sizes too small and it's a color that looks good on her.  Notice that the heels are thicker, too.


----------



## Hdream

I like her shoes! Any idea who made them??[emoji253]


----------



## shiny_things

If she has a 26in waist, I'm the Queen of England.

I have big hips and a teeny waist, smaller than hers and I'm not 26in.


----------



## myown

deltalady said:


> Kanye's former fiance Alexis



ah thanks!


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She's showed remarkable self restraint in shedding the pounds following the birth of son Saint.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was delighting in the results of her strict low carb diet plan on Thursday, as she revealed she now had a 26inch waist.
> 
> '26inches!' she boasted in unashamed delight, sharing a Snapchat of a male assistant measuring her bare waistline with a tape measure.
> 
> However despite her joy, Kim made the surprising decision to cover up for an outing later in the day.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-baggy-Life-Pablo-T-shirt.html#ixzz4AUFyptEu



huh? who is the other one with the same face in the mirror


----------



## arnott

ManilaMama said:


> Did y'all see her pic beside kourt?? [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3371093



Kourtney looks great and effortless.


----------



## bagsforme

White Orchid said:


> I present to you exhibit A.  See the difference?




How does she do that?  She manages to look heavy in one pic and skinny the next day.  She looks like she lost 30lbs in that silver dress.  Doesn't look like a corset cause you can't see the outline, the dress is so tight you'd see it.  Spanx doesn't make you look that much thinner either.  Don't think its photoshopped in that pic either.


----------



## nashpoo

Code:
	






myown said:


> huh? who is the other one with the same face in the mirror


Are you referring to the last picture? haha that's her hairstylist Jen. :]


----------



## ManilaMama

Hdream said:


> I like her shoes! Any idea who made them??[emoji253]




Ditto! I need ID on those shoes! They're like the Stuart weitzman nudist pumps but better because of the stacked heel!


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> The color of the sweatshirt is nice. However if only the sleeves weren´t that long! They must be reaching her knees... I would find it super annoying.
> 
> 
> So if she really has access to the best of everything, why doesn´t she get a seamstress????




The slouchy sleeves on a sweatshirt is kinda how it's supposed to look or I should say the style.


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> Ditto! I need ID on those shoes! They're like the Stuart weitzman nudist pumps but better because of the stacked heel!




Tritto


----------



## lovely

I have to say, seeing her dressed down like that is the best I have seen her in a long time. I wish she had really dressed down all the way and worn maybe some flip flops or something, but I guess I can't ask for too much!


----------



## sunshinesash

Yoshi1296 said:


> I like the shiny silver dress but not on her!! However, she looks pretty in the oversized pink sweatshirt with the denim shorts.


I love both on her!! 

Kim is back on it! She certainly can look like a dream when she gets it right. The epitome of an hourglass in that silver dress...wow!


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I present to you exhibit A.  See the difference?




BIIIIG difference!!!!  when i read my email with someone saying that Kim "was back" and "looked like a dream"  and was "epitome of an hourglass in that silver dress"  i had to come see this for myself!   i should have known better!!!




Junkenpo said:


> That sweatshirt is the most flattering thing I've seen her in. It's not 3 sizes too small and it's a color that looks good on her.  Notice that the heels are thicker, too.





THIS i can totally agree with!!!


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She's showed remarkable self restraint in shedding the pounds following the birth of son Saint.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was delighting in the results of her strict low carb diet plan on Thursday, as she revealed she now had a 26inch waist.
> 
> '26inches!' she boasted in unashamed delight, sharing a Snapchat of a male assistant measuring her bare waistline with a tape measure.
> 
> However despite her joy, Kim made the surprising decision to cover up for an outing later in the day.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-baggy-Life-Pablo-T-shirt.html#ixzz4AUFyptEu



I only remember how tiny she is when I see her hold that iPhone 6 plus lol. I have one and it looks way smaller in my hands, but I'm also 5'9


----------



## lala1

ManilaMama said:


> Ditto! I need ID on those shoes! They're like the Stuart weitzman nudist pumps but better because of the stacked heel!



Im almost sure they are Gianvito Rossi


----------



## jenjen1964

Love that coral color on her, if she had worn that with the bike shorts I might have been inclined to give her a pass on them.  Really cute with the jean skirt


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> I agree, that orange colour does suit her and the wig is nice too lol.  I'd much see her in this over-sized top than the black Spanx/bicycle shorts.





Stansy said:


> The color of the sweatshirt is nice. However if only the sleeves weren´t that long! They must be reaching her knees... I would find it super annoying.
> 
> So if she really has access to the best of everything, why doesn´t she get a seamstress????





Junkenpo said:


> That sweatshirt is the most flattering thing I've seen her in. It's not 3 sizes too small and it's a color that looks good on her.  Notice that the heels are thicker, too.



The color was to make a statement for gun violence awareness in the US. #WearOrange A lot of celebs did this yesterday. http://jezebel.com/celebrities-need-to-put-their-money-where-their-gun-vio-1780204169

C'mon we all have to know by now Kanye won't permit her to wear any colors except beige, white, black.


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> The color was to make a statement for gun violence awareness in the US. #WearOrange A lot of celebs did this yesterday. http://jezebel.com/celebrities-need-to-put-their-money-where-their-gun-vio-1780204169
> 
> C'mon we all have to know by now Kanye won't permit her to wear any colors except beige, white, black.



aah we have an answer. Yeh I was wondering how she managed to wear color


----------



## Lounorada

Hdream said:


> I like her shoes! Any idea who made them??[emoji253]


 
Which ones? The plastic, red or nude sandals?


----------



## Lounorada

ManilaMama said:


> Ditto! I need ID on those shoes! They're like the Stuart weitzman nudist pumps but better because of the stacked heel!


 


berrydiva said:


> Tritto


 
Which ones?


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Which ones? The plastic, red or nude sandals?




lou, can you pretty, pretty please ID her sweatshirt? [emoji1431][emoji175]


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> lou, can you pretty, pretty please ID her sweatshirt? [emoji1431][emoji175]


 The orange sweatshirt? If so, it's from Kanyes 'Pablo' merchandise!
https://www.etsy.com/ie/listing/281799364/kanye-west-ultra-light-beams-melon-tlop?ref=market
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LA-Release-...=item2eefcd4d91:g:1YcAAOSwUfNXRqn7&rmvSB=true


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ManilaMama said:


> Ditto! I need ID on those shoes! They're like the Stuart weitzman nudist pumps but better because of the stacked heel!




The beige stacked heel sandals are Yeezy season 2. I like them, too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Which ones?




The nude stacked heels she wore with the Yeezy sweatshirt


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> The nude stacked heels she wore with the Yeezy sweatshirt


Yeezy Season 2 (on sale June 6)
http://www.vogue.com/13442194/kanye-west-adidas-originals-yeezy-season-2-launch-celebrity-style/


----------



## Jikena

http://www.dose.com/news/29088/Kim-...&utm_campaign=runness&lc_content_id=b8Pm20yeL


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> The orange sweatshirt? If so, it's from Kanyes 'Pablo' merchandise!
> https://www.etsy.com/ie/listing/281799364/kanye-west-ultra-light-beams-melon-tlop?ref=market
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LA-Release-...=item2eefcd4d91:g:1YcAAOSwUfNXRqn7&rmvSB=true




thank youuuuuu! [emoji120]&#127997;
my only problem is the lettering at the back, sigh


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> thank youuuuuu! [emoji120]&#55356;&#57341;
> my only problem is the lettering at the back, sigh



You're welcome!


----------



## berrydiva

How about that...a Yeezy item people like.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> How about that...a Yeezy item people like.




i know, i am seriously considering having a brain scan performed, failing that, an exorcism will do [emoji75]


----------



## Sasha2012

She was determined to shed the baby weight since the birth of her son Saint in December.

And Kim Kardashian is clearly thrilled with the results as she stepped out in a skintight dress that showcased her hourglass figure and famous derriere on Friday.

The 35-year-old reality star boasted of her 26 inch waist in a Snapchat video on Thursday as a male assistant measured her tiny waistline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boasting-26-inch-waistline.html#ixzz4AZbLCw5e


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Yeezy Season 2 (on sale June 6)
> http://www.vogue.com/13442194/kanye-west-adidas-originals-yeezy-season-2-launch-celebrity-style/



Nice! Thanks Lou!


----------



## White Orchid

I see she visited the "dentist" again.  Holy moly...


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K resurrected the choker trend? I'll take "No in the hell she did not" for $200, Alex.
> 
> None of the Ks create trends, they just follow them and run them into the ground.
> 
> I personally hate the fabric chokers, I wish everyone including Kim K would leave them alone.


I brought this up in the Kourtney thread and it bears mentioning here: all those chokers remind me of that scary story about the girl with the red velvet ribbon around her neck.
http://dreadfuldreary.blogspot.ca/2011/09/velvet-ribbon.html


----------



## Metrowestmama

Sasha2012 said:


> She was determined to shed the baby weight since the birth of her son Saint in December.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian is clearly thrilled with the results as she stepped out in a skintight dress that showcased her hourglass figure and famous derriere on Friday.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star boasted of her 26 inch waist in a Snapchat video on Thursday as a male assistant measured her tiny waistline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boasting-26-inch-waistline.html#ixzz4AZbLCw5e



Weird. Usually when I walk to my car I have a purse or keys.


----------



## lizmil

Well, she probably can just use her powers to drive the car.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lizmil

Her waist is NOT 26". She looks good here, except the diaper butt.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Nice! Thanks Lou!



 You're welcome!


----------



## myown

nashpoo said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the last picture? haha that's her hairstylist Jen. :]



ah thanks! they look alike


----------



## terebina786

She looks good in the last set of pics minus that butt.  I've always loved her makeup.


----------



## berrydiva

Metrowestmama said:


> Weird. Usually when I walk to my car I have a purse or keys.



Her assistant has her purse, like many celeb assistants. Most high end luxury cars don't need the keys to operate the vehicle as long as you have the fob or key card.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good here. Her makeup and hair look really good.


----------



## starsandbucks

A year or two ago Kim took North to the zoo and wore (I think) a black tee, gray jeans and a pair of Vans. We were all like, "OMG she looks so cute! She should dress like a regular human being* more often!" Her orange sweatshirt and jean shorts just reminded me of that moment again. 

*haha my phone originally autocorrected "being" to "behind" - very appropriate!


----------



## twinkle.tink

She looks good in the nude dress! I really like it all


Lou, ID, please?


Always the same debate, she can't be....
Body sizes and shapes vary so much. I believe she could have a 26" waist and be 135 ish. She is only 5' tall! To me, she looks much better....poor fashion choices and behind aside. To me, it looks like she (and maybe even Khloe) are starting to follow Kourtney's lead and eat cleaner. Now if they could get Rob on board.

 I don't get why she doesn't just get liposuction and a fanny tuck.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> I don't get why she doesn't just get liposuction and a fanny tuck.


Because Kanye likes it...according to many of his responses to her posts and some of his. I'm wondering if she took it further because of him.


----------



## Laila619

Wish I had her boobs! Dang.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Laila619 said:


> Wish I had her boobs! Dang.



You can. Just buy them like she did.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Because Kanye likes it...according to many of his responses to her posts and some of his. I'm wondering if she took it further because of him.



Good point! I will admit, my behind is currently larger than I personally care for it...to appease my hubby (yes, that's so wrong). But obviously not Kim sized and mine came squats and barre classes 

Anywho, for Kimmie, true or not it makes for a possible good story line. She'll lose the cargo and proclaim, 'See! I only did it Kayne; now I can be normal.'


----------



## Junkenpo

I am only 5ft tall, but I am still flubby when at 135.  No way a 26 inch waist at that weight. I have to get under 110 to look normal-thin and the closer to 100, the better. Kim claims to be a few inches taller, but even then, I don't believe the numbers she is spouting.  Good for her if she is still losing weight, it makes chasing the kids easier. lol


----------



## Stansy

Bag*Snob said:


> You can. Just buy them like she did.



 true


----------



## mkr

Kim is 5'3".  She is looking better but she has spanx under the dress. You can see the line of them right above her knees .  I have spanx and honestly it looks like she's got something extra going  on at the waist where the material is gathering,  Could she be wearing a waist trainer or corset?  She wears double spanx so it wouldn't surprise me.

She does look better but I just wish she'd let a little air out of the boobs.  That would make her look a lot thinner.


----------



## Metrowestmama

berrydiva said:


> Her assistant has her purse, like many celeb assistants. Most high end luxury cars don't need the keys to operate the vehicle as long as you have the fob or key card.



I know. It was just strange since she is not carrying either. I need to have mine within two feet for the car to recognize my fob and didn't see any assistant near by.  Maybe she/he was photoshopped out.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Kim is 5'3".  *She is looking better but she has spanx under the dress. You can see the line of them right above her knees .  I have spanx and honestly it looks like she's got something extra going  on at the waist where the material is gathering,  Could she be wearing a waist trainer or corset?  She wears double spanx so it wouldn't surprise me*.
> 
> She does look better but I just wish she'd let a little air out of the boobs.  That would make her look a lot thinner.



Agreed. She's definitely sporting industrial strength spanx under that dress, but she also has something giving her extra help in pinching in her waist like that. Because that's not the same waist she was pictured with recently...


----------



## bunnyr

twinkle.tink said:


> She looks good in the nude dress! I really like it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou, ID, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always the same debate, she can't be....
> 
> Body sizes and shapes vary so much. I believe she could have a 26" waist and be 135 ish. She is only 5' tall! To me, she looks much better....poor fashion choices and behind aside. To me, it looks like she (and maybe even Khloe) are starting to follow Kourtney's lead and eat cleaner. Now if they could get Rob on board.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why she doesn't just get liposuction and a fanny tuck.




"She's only 5 feet tall!" Right... Therefore most people are saying at that "short" height she can't be 135pounds (kinda a "heavy" number) and have a waist of 26inches. If she were to have a "tall" height measurement then the 135/26 could fit the description.


----------



## bag-princess

Bag*Snob said:


> You can. Just buy them like she did.




bloop!! you better teach 'em!!





Lounorada said:


> Agreed. She's definitely sporting industrial strength spanx under that dress, but *she also has something giving her extra help in pinching in her waist *like that. Because that's not the same waist she was pictured with recently...





lawd!  spanx AND something additional!!  i don't see how she is able to move at all.  just seems so uncomfy and restrictive!


no that is not the same waist.  and if she was not such a ho to always having her picture taken people might not be as quick as catching on to these things!


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> She looks good in the nude dress! I really like it all
> 
> 
> Lou, ID, please?



Mark Wong Nark custom
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGQFThvQ6tB/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> lawd!  spanx AND something additional!! * i don't see how she is able to move at all.  just seems so uncomfy and restrictive*!
> 
> 
> no that is not the same waist.  and if she was not such a ho to always having her picture taken people might not be as quick as catching on to these things!



This. Her outer body and insides must be numb.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> This. Her outer body and insides must be numb.






uuugh!!!!  i wonder if she has a big red bruise around her body when she gets out of that mess!   and her organs - they have to be squished together!


----------



## mkr

I can't imagine how she gained - was it 70 pounds- during her pregnancy.  She could not have been working out while pregnant.  Did she say she was?  I don't remember.  But you would think watching all these pregnant celebrities looking un-pregnant in only a month would motivate her. 

But her stomach is un-naturally flat- that's a tummy tuck.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She was just sporting a post baby kangaroo pouch a week or so ago, I don't think she's had a tummy tuck or lipo just yet. I don't think she's lying about her current weight, either. She's 5'1 and has always carried the bulk of her weight in her lower half. A 26 inch waist at 130-ish pounds is not at all farfetched.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She was just sporting a post baby kangaroo pouch a week or so ago, I don't think she's had a tummy tuck or lipo just yet. I don't think she's lying about her current weight, either. She's 5'1 and has always carried the bulk of her weight in her lower half. A 26 inch waist at 130-ish pounds is not at all farfetched.




But we've seen her unphotoshopped pictures.


----------



## whimsic

I dunno..  Maybe she was like 26.99 or something. She'll need to be taller than 5'3" to have a 26" waist at 135 lbs.


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> I dunno..  Maybe she was like 26.99 or something. She'll need to be taller than 5'3" to have a 26" waist at 135 lbs.



This isn't true....everyone carries their weight different. She can absolutely be 5'3" and 135 with a 26" waist....it's not far fetched.


----------



## Lounorada

Women of all heights and shapes can have small waists, but this is Kimbo we're speaking about which means the one and only reason she probably does _not_ have a 26" waist is because she lies about EVERYTHING when it comes to her body/appearance.


----------



## Oryx816

^ Agree!  If that were the case why such fuzzy pics from far away?


----------



## Sasha2012

She is not yet three-years-old, but it's clear little North West is already inheriting her famous mother Kim Kardashian's eye for edgy style. 

The tot was spotted rocking her fringe leather jacket and satin lace dress as she happily swung while holding Kim's hand and that of a friend as they headed to Cipriani's restaurant in New York on Sunday.

And it comes as no surprise why exactly North was so happy, as she and her family had just made a pit stop to watch the Broadway musical The Lion King. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoying-Lion-King-Broadway.html#ixzz4AmFy25mj


----------



## berrydiva

Kim's hair and make up looks good but what is she wearing?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian got all dolled up to help her husband Kanye West celebrate his birthday on Sunday.

The couple, who are currently staying in New York, headed to Harry Cipriani restaurant, and Kim, 35, made sure all eyes were on her in a sexy plunging pencil dress.

The clingy number showed off lots of cleavage and featured a white lace trim and a slinky satin panel around the waist. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-s-birthday-New-York.html#ixzz4AmKXvFnI


----------



## Junkenpo

poor North... she looks cute in most things, but those ugly shoes make her look pigeon-toed. 


Kim needs to start doing arms and working her triceps... look at that droop above her elbow.   It made me stop and check out the back of my arms in the mirror.  I need to get back to doing some weights. lol, sigh.


----------



## caitlin1214

After college, I worked at Victoria's Secret. Around that time, I remember seeing pictures of Paris Hilton out and about wearing the exact same baby doll nightie we sold in the store at the time. 


That worked for her. Kim looks like she was asleep when the fire alarm went off so she threw a coat over her nightgown, put on shoes and ran outside.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Junkenpo said:


> poor North... she looks cute in most things, but those ugly shoes make her look pigeon-toed.
> 
> 
> Kim needs to start doing arms and working her triceps... look at that droop above her elbow.   It made me stop and check out the back of my arms in the mirror.  I need to get back to doing some weights. lol, sigh.




Ha, yes. Her arms never look like she works them out. I saw these pics after doing my morning yoga workout and felt so much better, lol. If she's not into weights work, yoga can help with arms, those push ups really work the arms and shoulders!


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> After college, I worked at Victoria's Secret. Around that time, I remember seeing pictures of Paris Hilton out and about wearing the exact same baby doll nightie we sold in the store at the time.
> 
> 
> That worked for her*. Kim looks like she was asleep when the fire alarm went off so she threw a coat over her nightgown, put on shoes and ran outside*.









kim is one of those people that can't do fashion.  it's like when someone tries to dress casual and they do it all wrong and you can tell they put way to much thought into "looks like i threw it on" because it doesn't work!


----------



## jenjen1964

That dress is soooo inappropriate for North, she is 3 not 23 heading to the club.  I give up on Kimmy, I think I can see the top of her spanx peeking out at the waistband (as usual).


----------



## mkr

Her butt is bigger today than it was yesterday.


----------



## coconutsboston

She must have major Flintstone feet the way her shoes are always too small. It looks like that middle toe is always gripping the edge for dear life!


----------



## rockhollow

Why does it always look like Kimmie is on her way to a night club,and Kanye looks like he's on the way to the park?
For Kayne being such a ''master of style', torn jeans and tee-shirts are not doing it!

I so dislike it in formalish occasions when men show up wearing a tee-shirt. It doesn't matter what is printed on it, they never look good.
(Simon Cowell is another guy who often wears a tee-shirt to everything and looks bad)

Kim's black skirt looks good, but then the white lace nightgown top - NO!.

They could be such a well dressed couple, if only.......


----------



## CentralTimeZone

jenjen1964 said:


> That dress is soooo inappropriate for North, she is 3 not 23 heading to the club.  I give up on Kimmy, I think I can see the top of her spanx peeking out at the waistband (as usual).



That's the first thing I noticed. Who puts their 3 year old in a satin/lace nightie and parades them in public???


----------



## redney

hollieplus2 said:


> That's the first thing I noticed. Who puts their 3 year old in a satin/lace nightie and parades them in public???



North is only a prop to them. Very sad.


----------



## Lounorada

jenjen1964 said:


> That dress is soooo inappropriate for North, she is 3 not 23 heading to the club.


 This...


hollieplus2 said:


> That's the first thing I noticed. Who puts their 3 year old in a satin/lace nightie and parades them in public???


 
...and this.

Such an odd and inappropriate outfit for a (nearly) 3 yr old.
They don't seem to understand that young children can be dressed 'trendy', yet age appropriate.


----------



## Stansy

Like mother like daughter. Kim dresses as a hooker, and she dresses her 3 yo as a hooker. Very sad.

I really hope that this child will grow up to be beautiful on the outside as well as the inside, however I have my doubts. The females in her family are sh!tty role models!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North looks adorbs in her Yeezys.


----------



## BPC

*Chaos Outside Webster Hall as Fans Flock to Would-Be Kanye West Concert*

"*Hundreds of people packed the streets outside Webster Hall in Manhattan's East Village after Kanye West teased a surprise concert there early Monday  but the concert was ultimately canceled as the crowd grew and grew, leading to a frenzied scene that left behind smashed cars and piles of trash*."

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...West-Surprise-Concert-Canceled-381936931.html

Just watched it on the news. People that live in the east vill. are not happy..


----------



## Oryx816

BPC said:


> *Chaos Outside Webster Hall as Fans Flock to Would-Be Kanye West Concert*
> 
> 
> 
> "*Hundreds of people packed the streets outside Webster Hall in Manhattan's East Village after Kanye West teased a surprise concert there early Monday  but the concert was ultimately canceled as the crowd grew and grew, leading to a frenzied scene that left behind smashed cars and piles of trash*."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...West-Surprise-Concert-Canceled-381936931.html
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched it on the news. People that live in the east vill. are not happy..




He is a narcissist, completely devoid of concern for others.


----------



## mkr

Kanye and Kim are perfect for each other.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BPC said:


> *Chaos Outside Webster Hall as Fans Flock to Would-Be Kanye West Concert*
> 
> 
> 
> "*Hundreds of people packed the streets outside Webster Hall in Manhattan's East Village after Kanye West teased a surprise concert there early Monday  but the concert was ultimately canceled as the crowd grew and grew, leading to a frenzied scene that left behind smashed cars and piles of trash*."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...West-Surprise-Concert-Canceled-381936931.html
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched it on the news. People that live in the east vill. are not happy..




Eeerrrr, did he even tell the authorities that he'd have a concert there? You can't just have a surprised concert, can you?


----------



## BPC

dangerouscurves said:


> Eeerrrr, did he even tell the authorities that he'd have a concert there? You can't just have a surprised concert, can you?



I don't think he needs to tell the authorities about an indoor concert at Webster Hall. But I believe this was a large gathering outside, and for that yeah,. you need a permit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

He was trying to make up for the Gov Ball being cancelled but all he did was cause chaos and f*ckery, smh. Driving down the street hanging out the sunroof, it was a mess.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Two of my brother's coworkers went to this "surprise concert" thing and they said how crazy and dangerous it got, people were getting pushed and shoved and a lot almost even got trampled. 

I don't even know why they both went in the first place...I would've imagined that all the people there were teenagers but I guess grown adults like Kanye that much too.


----------



## AECornell

It's been too quiet on the Kim front. What stupid attention wh**e thing is she up to now?


----------



## Sarni

You need to check her out on snapchat! Attention seeking whore on steroids there!!


----------



## AECornell

Lol I refuse!! I only get my fix here because the comments are the best.



Sarni said:


> You need to check her out on snapchat! Attention seeking whore on steroids there!!


----------



## lizmil

I won't give her clicks by looking at Snapchat or other stuff where she gets money.  Someone could post  here?

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sarni

She's been missing for the past few days so she must be having work done! She posts a lot of pouty annoying videos on snapchat and I don't think you can save them to repost.


----------



## berrydiva

Look at y'all actively checking for Kim.


----------



## CobaltBlu

i cant believe these two haven't hastily fabricated a fragrance!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> i cant believe these two haven't hastily fabricated a fragrance!




Maybe Kim and Kanye can't agree on a name as they both want the focus to be on only each other...

I think the name should be 'narcissist TM'


----------



## Jikena

Huh Kris and Khloe have posted about next week's episode, when Kim meets her "twin". That girl looks nothing like her. I know Kim has done surgery but damnn that girl has had so many surgeries... She really doesn't look good in my opinion.


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> Look at y'all actively checking for Kim.




Lol


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3364156
> View attachment 3364157
> 
> 
> As much as I love Hermès, I am tired of this black B25 (I think this particular size looks best in bright colors, but Kanye wouldn't ever allow it).
> 
> Don't like the vomit colored boots...
> 
> What is with the stains on the pants?  Is she just going for full slob look?




I think the B 25 looks too small on her.


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> She looks like a centaur. Kim and Blac Chyna seem to be competing for the most horrendous behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail




What is she thinking with that back end! Most normal women would die a thousand deaths if they had a seat like that. The fact that she had it 'made' boggles the mind. She needs to get it reversed ASAP.


----------



## Wubbles

Kim on Twitter

pbs.twimg.com/media/Cks18D8UUAEszUs.jpg


----------



## SouthTampa

Wubbles said:


> Kim on Twitter
> 
> pbs.twimg.com/media/Cks18D8UUAEszUs.jpg



Why did I click and look&#128563;


----------



## clydekiwi

Chagall said:


> What is she thinking with that back end! Most normal women would die a thousand deaths if they had a seat like that. The fact that she had it 'made' boggles the mind. She needs to get it reversed ASAP.




Her thighs are to thin for that butt


----------



## AECornell

When I see this pic I put my thumb over her butt and hide it. Then I think "what a cute figure!" Then I uncover and am shocked again.



clydekiwi said:


> Her thighs are to thin for that butt


----------



## clydekiwi

AECornell said:


> When I see this pic I put my thumb over her butt and hide it. Then I think "what a cute figure!" Then I uncover and am shocked again.




Lol you are absolutely right


----------



## Chagall

clydekiwi said:


> Her thighs are to thin for that butt




Agreed. Any body part would be to thin for that butt lol.


----------



## nashpoo

Not gong to lie, old school Kim was really pretty [emoji17]


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> When I see this pic I put my thumb over her butt and hide it. Then I think "what a cute figure!" Then I uncover and am shocked again.


Hahahahah, i did the same thing!!!


----------



## WishList986

Wubbles said:


> Kim on Twitter
> 
> pbs.twimg.com/media/Cks18D8UUAEszUs.jpg



That contour looks sharp enough to cut a betch. Photoshop aside, girl looks bomb


----------



## pukasonqo

she had a nice figure, why the eff she had to add a spoiler to it?? 
i never going to have the figure i had when young, single and carefree (plus training as a dancer) so i don't expect kimbellina to do so either but why did she had to add that monstrousity to herself?


----------



## mkr

Why isn't she wearing a bikini?

Why isn't she showing her @ss?

I wonder if all is not as it seems.


----------



## Jikena

I know someone here posted about how Jonathan's face is looking so weird but I cannot find your post, sorry. You are so right !! Damnn. I'm watching the last KUWTK episode and his face looks completely different. Way too many surgeries. He looks awful.


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## tweegy

Jikena said:


> I know someone here posted about how Jonathan's face is looking so weird but I cannot find your post, sorry. You are so right !! Damnn. I'm watching the last KUWTK episode and his face looks completely different. Way too many surgeries. He looks awful.




Adult chucky always looks weird and creepy in my opinion. Can't tolerate him..


----------



## bag-princess

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3380500





she keeps that draggin' wagon of her covered!  i always wonder if it is difficult to get into these dresses like that!


----------



## Junkenpo

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3380500



Is it me or is that a weird photo angle?  Her neck looks super weird.


----------



## VickyB

clydekiwi said:


> Her thighs are to thin for that butt



Really? I think her thighs are uber chunky and are appropriate in size to her a$$.:shame:


----------



## Oruka

Can't she do anything to fix her butt? I am curious because she would look so much better with a small ***


----------



## VickyB

Junkenpo said:


> Is it me or is that a weird photo angle?  Her neck looks super weird.



Yes! Taken from an odd angle (or as Kim would have typed "angel") PLUS major PS. That's why it looks so off.


----------



## raffifi

tweegy said:


> Adult chucky always looks weird and creepy in my opinion. Can't tolerate him..




adult chucky :lolots::lolots:


----------



## maxinea

Not the best photo I have seen :giggles:


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Really? I think her thighs are uber chunky and are appropriate in size to her a$$.:shame:



Her thighs are uber chunky?! If Kim's thighs are uber chunky, to you, I can't imagine what someone who actually has thick thighs is described as by comparison.

Her thighs definitely don't fit her behind one bit and it screams lab project. It's the giveaway that her butt is fake.


----------



## bunnyr

VickyB said:


> Really? I think her thighs are uber chunky and are appropriate in size to her a$$.:shame:




I agree. Her butt is definitely not in proportion as its  tooo big but that doesn't mean their thighs are skinny. She has lots of bathing suit photos and we can clearly see how thick the thighs are and probably still photoshopped!


----------



## Stephie2800

Nude on the cover of GQ today!!


----------



## mkr

Oh goody


----------



## Stephie2800

GQ cover:


----------



## clevercat

'Kim as you've never seen her' Seriously?? She's naked. Again. How about they change it to 'Kim as you see her all.the.time.'


----------



## Stansy

Why oh why did I have to click on the pic? I have been here long enough to know better. Sigh...
She really can´t help it, can she? I pity her children - imagining growing up and seeing the most personal parts of my mom all over the net and real life...


----------



## Oryx816

We knew she was preparing for this....

:yawn:


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> 'Kim as you've never seen her' Seriously?? She's naked. Again. How about they change it to 'Kim as you see her all.the.time.'



+1  
Show me Kim in a huge Burkini and then you can claim it's a new look.


----------



## coconutsboston

AECornell said:


> When I see this pic I put my thumb over her butt and hide it. Then I think "what a cute figure!" Then I uncover and am shocked again.



I just tried that and totally see what you mean!


----------



## dangerouscurves

OMG!!! We're baaaaack! How ya doin', dolls?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lort! Just got back here and the first picture I see in naked Kim.


----------



## mkr

I looked.  Her hair does look nice.  But they screwed up her lips.  Upper lip - one is bigger than the other.  Aren't they supposed to be good at photoshopping?  

Why does she keep doing this?  Is there anyone who hasn't seen Kim naked?


----------



## Yoshi1296

I really like the pic of her in the car for some reason...the rest are meh. Compared to her other photo shoots though this one is pretty good


----------



## gillianna

They photoshopped her huge butt from her body for the car picture.  And the keg is photoshopped really strange.  You would think GQ Photoshopping would be better than splash news.


----------



## WishList986

Yoshi1296 said:


> I really like the pic of her in the car for some reason...the rest are meh. Compared to her other photo shoots though this one is pretty good


This honestly looks like they pasted her face on someone else's body.


----------



## Jikena

It doesn't even look like her though lol. Her face is looking really strange in that pic.


----------



## mkr

She looks kind of like Bruce/Caitlin in the car.


----------



## poopsie

Jikena said:


> It doesn't even look like her though lol. Her face is looking really strange in that pic.




First thing I thought...........she looks like Richard Ramirez


----------



## Leelee786

gillianna said:


> They photoshopped her huge butt from her body for the car picture.  And the keg is photoshopped really strange.  You would think GQ Photoshopping would be better than splash news.



I thought the goal was to photoshop your butt bigger [emoji24]...


----------



## Mumotons

I've just lost my breakfast now !!! Why did I look [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Jikena

poopsie said:


> First thing I thought...........she looks like Richard Ramirez



Omg yes


----------



## FreeSpirit71

See her half-naked *again* "inspires" this...


----------



## caitlin1214

Well, to quote Jack Donaghy, "You make enough money, you can pay people to look at you naked."


----------



## shazzy99

Well I guess you could say we've never seen her photo shopped in this particular way, so that's what we haven't seen before. Legs or a face that aren't actually hers?


----------



## pukasonqo

clevercat said:


> 'Kim as you've never seen her' Seriously?? She's naked. Again. How about they change it to 'Kim as you see her all.the.time.'



kim as you never seen her would be kimbellina wearing something classy and in her correct size (not her imaginary one), sans tonnes of make up and with shoes that fit right


----------



## susieserb

Yoshi1296 said:


> I really like the pic of her in the car for some reason...the rest are meh. Compared to her other photo shoots though this one is pretty good


This is KIM? Honestly if you didn't tell me I would have thought the woman in this picture was a tranny trying to look like KK?


----------



## stacy_renee

she is so stunning, make up or none.


----------



## Oryx816

stacy_renee said:


> she is so stunning, make up or none.



Sorry dear, are you lost?  This isn't the Marion Cotillard thread.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Sorry dear, are you lost?  This isn't the Marion Cotillard thread.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lovely

Oryx816 said:


> Sorry dear, are you lost?  This isn't the Marion Cotillard thread.



BAHAHAHA


----------



## myown

Oryx816 said:


> Sorry dear, are you lost?  This isn't the Marion Cotillard thread.


----------



## jenjen1964

susieserb said:


> This is KIM? Honestly if you didn't tell me I would have thought the woman in this picture was a tranny trying to look like KK?



Or as we like to call it everyday KK


----------



## caitlin1214

Things Kim Kardashian Has Said That'd Be Weird If You Said Them

https://www.buzzfeed.com/dartanionlondon/if-guys-said-what-kim-kardashian-says


----------



## maxinea

oh my goodness who did the makeup that day


----------



## legaldiva

I can't lie I want those Yeezy lucite heels pretty bad


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## Yoshi1296

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3385371



Wtf is this lmao!!


----------



## Jayne1

So odd!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

North and Penelope had a mermaid themed birthday party.


----------



## BadAzzBish

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3385371


She's way too wide for that Mermaid oufit. Should've showed up as Ursula. [emoji1]


----------



## VickyB

Watching last night's episode where they are in Vail. They are hanging in the living room, there's a knock at the door and Kim puts on her Persian Lamb coat before she walks down the hall to get the door. I was LMAO because she didn't want the camera to get a behind shot.


----------



## Jikena

VickyB said:


> Watching last night's episode where they are in Vail. They are hanging in the living room, there's a knock at the door and Kim puts on her Persian Lamb coat before she walks down the hall to get the door. I was LMAO because she didn't want the camera to get a behind shot.



Lol it's true ! I hadn't noticed. Really sad to feel that insecure that you have to think about it all the time like that...


----------



## Oryx816

Oh, you are all so harsh!  Maybe a game of Pin the Tail on the Donkey was about to kick off and she was genuinely concerned about her hindquarters.  [emoji6]


----------



## leeann

Is that Christina Aguilara in the mermaid pic


----------



## caitlin1214

BadAzzBish said:


> She's way too wide for that Mermaid oufit. Should've showed up as Ursula. [emoji1]


The poor unfortunate soul!


----------



## LavenderIce

leeann said:


> Is that Christina Aguilara in the mermaid pic



Oh yeah!  I forgot she's a redhead now.


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## chloebagfreak

Nothing like sweaty boobs in the summer


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.


----------



## Jikena

chloebagfreak said:


> Nothing like sweaty boobs in the summer



Oh wow I hadn't noticed before you said that ! Ewww


----------



## kemilia

Jikena said:


> Oh wow I hadn't noticed before you said that ! Ewww


Well, at least she's not wearing a coat, I guess that's a wardrobe improvement (not to wear a coat when it is hot out). I always wondered why she didn't seem to sweat (face, hair) when she was wearing the coat in very warm weather. Would botox prevent that? I know it is used to prevent armpit sweat, maybe botox injections in the face prevents sweat too?


----------



## terebina786

She looks good.  I'm getting my hair done this weekend and I'm debating of either doing something like Kim or getting rose gold balayage.


----------



## Jikena

terebina786 said:


> She looks good.  I'm getting my hair done this weekend and I'm debating of either doing something like Kim or getting rose gold balayage.



Rose gold balayage


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> She looks good.  I'm getting my hair done this weekend and I'm debating of either doing something like Kim or getting rose gold balayage.


Rose gold balayage sounds so pretty. I vote for rose gold.


----------



## myown

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> North and Penelope had a mermaid themed birthday party.


do they share their birthdate?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I am thinking of getting caramel highlights or ombre on my never-dyed virgin hair in the fall, rose gold balayage sounds really nice too!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't know how to quote on this new format yet! I meant to quote you, terebina!


----------



## Stansy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am thinking of getting caramel highlights or ombre on my never-dyed virgin hair in the fall, rose gold balayage sounds really nice too!


I used to have balayage and highly recommend it! I am sure it will look lovely on you


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Stansy said:


> I used to have balayage and highly recommend it! I am sure it will look lovely on you


Thank you! I made a thread a couple of years ago posting a pic of my hair and wondering whether caramel highlights would look good on it or not, I'm thinking of either that, ombre or the balayage!


----------



## terebina786

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am thinking of getting caramel highlights or ombre on my never-dyed virgin hair in the fall, rose gold balayage sounds really nice too!



I have caramel balayage now (not typucal highlights because balayage regrowth is a lot easier to deal with - like I got it done almost a year ago and it still looks good) but my hair tends to get brassy/warm so I'm basically embracing it and getting rose gold or like a pink based warm brown.

Look up Guy Tang's balayage/ombre... It's absolute perfection.  I may have found someone in Toronto who can do it as well as he can so we'll see.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I have caramel balayage now (not typucal highlights because balayage regrowth is a lot easier to deal with - like I got it done almost a year ago and it still looks good) but my hair tends to get brassy/warm so I'm basically embracing it and getting rose gold or like a pink based warm brown.
> 
> Look up Guy Tang's balayage/ombre... It's absolute perfection.  I may have found someone in Toronto who can do it as well as he can so we'll see.


Who do you think in Toronto can do the same as Guy Tang?  I'm curious if I've heard of that person.

It's funny, because whenever I have been to a colourist, I use a Guy Tang photo for an explanation as to what I want, and they all say they have never heard of him!


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Who do you think in Toronto can do the same as Guy Tang?  I'm curious if I've heard of that person.
> 
> It's funny, because whenever I have been to a colourist, I use a Guy Tang photo for an explanation as to what I want, and they all say they have never heard of him!


Raymond Z at NC Salon (Yonge/Bloor).  Look him up on IG, charges the same as Guy as well! LOL
I've never been to anyone who hasn't heard of Guy Tang or at the very least seen his work.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Raymond Z at NC Salon (Yonge/Bloor).  Look him up on IG, charges the same as Guy as well! LOL
> I've never been to anyone who hasn't heard of Guy Tang or at the very least seen his work.


I know, crazy when I say the colourists I go to look puzzled when I mention Tang and show a picture… and I'm not going to anyone in the burbs, either.  I go around the Bloor/Yorkville area too, and they come highly recommended by people in the business.

I'll check out Raymond Z at NC Salon.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> I know, crazy when I say the colourists I go to look puzzled when I mention Tang and show a picture… and I'm not going to anyone in the burbs, either.  I go around the Bloor/Yorkville area too, and they come highly recommended by people in the business.
> 
> I'll check out Raymond Z at NC Salon.


Can PM some salons I should check out?


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Can PM some salons I should check out?


I'm still looking.  I'm never really satisfied. That's why I'm going to look at NC.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

myown said:


> do they share their birthdate?



North's just passed and Penelope's is in early July.


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't know how to quote on this new format yet! I meant to quote you, terebina!


click the "reply" button under the post you want to quote

edit. ah you found it


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> click the "reply" button under the post you want to quote
> 
> edit. ah you found it



I did, thanks  I kept clicking quote at first and it wouldn't post!


----------



## stacy_renee

Oryx816 said:


> Sorry dear, are you lost?  This isn't the Marion Cotillard thread.



I'm not a fan of her or her family just like many, that does not take away from her looks though


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I did, thanks  I kept clicking quote at first and it wouldn't post!


I know! I had the same problem!


----------



## stacy_renee

TORIZ said:


> Her looks?  She is a dwarf with a deformed Azzz and a plastic botox filled face.


that dwarf was good enough for Christiano Ronaldo, must be doing something right


----------



## berrydiva

TORIZ said:


> Her looks?  *She is a dwarf* with a deformed Azzz and a plastic botox filled face.


SMH. Women have issues. lol


----------



## mkr

She's 5'3" and she's a dwarf?  I'm 5'2".....


----------



## poopsie

Yes but when your a$$ is dragging barely two feet off the ground you tend to look shorter than you are.


----------



## dangerouscurves

stacy_renee said:


> that dwarf was good enough for Christiano Ronaldo, must be doing something right



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I doubt it happened. Beside, my gaydar beeps every time I see  Ronaldo.


----------



## pinkfeet

they were using each other to get publicity, I highly doubt he ever did more than hold her hand. They probably chatted about self tanners and bronzers.


----------



## Givenchy18

susieserb said:


> This is KIM? Honestly if you didn't tell me I would have thought the woman in this picture was a tranny trying to look like KK?



That wasn't extremity transphobic at all


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> She's 5'3" and she's a dwarf?  I'm 5'2".....


If she claims to be 5'3, she's closer to 5 feet. She lies about her weight(and everything else), of course she lies about her height.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Christina Aguilera is 5'3 and Britney 5'2". And they look taller than Kim.


----------



## Lounorada

Absolutely stuffed into that dress [and spanx or whatever shape-wear she's wearing]

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Chief photo-shoppers day off 
Mess.

Tumblr


----------



## appl

This thread is everything!


----------



## Jayne1

I see only pixels covering the breasts, so it should be safe  for tPF.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/24/kanye-west-nude-celebrities-*****-kim-kardashian/


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> I see only pixels covering the breasts, so it should be safe  for tPF.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/24/kanye-west-nude-celebrities-*****-kim-kardashian/



When you wanna be controversial so bad....


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> When you wanna be controversial so bad....


Exactly.

Make everyone naked, including a ***** and a Bush lookalike. How brilliant.  I wonder if Taylor okayed it.


----------



## pixiejenna

kemilia said:


> Well, at least she's not wearing a coat, I guess that's a wardrobe improvement (not to wear a coat when it is hot out). I always wondered why she didn't seem to sweat (face, hair) when she was wearing the coat in very warm weather. Would botox prevent that? I know it is used to prevent armpit sweat, maybe botox injections in the face prevents sweat too?


Her face is half botox and half plastic of course it doesn't sweat. Also her hair doesn't sweat because she always has extensions or wigs on. Who knows what hot mess is going on underneath that. Your hair is going to  look good when you get fresh new hair weaved in every couple of days.


----------



## Singra

Do you not sweat in areas that you have botox? I did not know that.


I hate to see what she's going to look like in 20 years, I'm already finding her repulsive and difficult to look at. Nothing creeps me out more than a plastic face that doesn't move.



Jayne1 said:


> I see only pixels covering the breasts, so it should be safe  for tPF.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/24/kanye-west-nude-celebrities-*****-kim-kardashian/


That's so very precious. 

Well Kim K's GQ comments are making a whole lot more sense... well played Kanye, well played.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

everyone was speculating about kanye sanity
well with his recent vid, i think we all can agree that man is delusional


----------



## Jayne1

Here's a really pixilated and very safe larger photo.

I bet Amber is thrilled to part of this.  I do like how the puppet makers made all the implants really obvious.  That's funny.

I tuned the video off after a minute.  So silly and boring!


----------



## lovemysavior

Jayne1 said:


> Here's a really pixilated and very safe larger photo.
> 
> I bet Amber is thrilled to part of this.  I do like how the puppet makers made all the implants really obvious.  That's funny.
> 
> I tuned the video off after a minute.  So silly and boring!
> 
> View attachment 3390824


This is really creepy and disturbing to me...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Beyond creepy


----------



## White Orchid

Did Kanye get a boob job?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Did Kanye get a boob job?


 Maybe he and Taylor Swift got a 2-for-the-price-of-1 deal...


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I can barely recognize all the people.  Hell, I barely recognize Kim but that's because her face is now made up of silly putty.


----------



## White Orchid

Funny thing is when your boobies are perkier than your wife's


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I couldn't watch the entire ridiculous video either but I did get a good laugh at Anna Wintour. She must be thrilled.


----------



## whimsic

Jayne1 said:


> I see only pixels covering the breasts, so it should be safe  for tPF.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/24/kanye-west-nude-celebrities-*****-kim-kardashian/



They forgot to cover Kanye's boobs..


----------



## caitlin1214

I looked up rose gold balayage, and it looks gorgeous! If I had the patience (and the money) I'd probably do that. 

I did go to a colorist to take my black dyed hair back to brown, and they bleached a blonde streak in my hair, because I also wanted a purple partial highlight.

I didn't want to keep spending money at the colorists, so I dyed it burgundy. The burgundy dye in the blonde streak makes it look rose gold.  

It goes without saying, but any other color does not show up on black dyed hair. Save for the roots, it's pretty much a black hole of other hair dye colors. 

It took me forever to take it back to light brown (and I finally had to chop off most of my hair to  get rid of the black ends) so I love the fact that the color finally shows up.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

dangerouscurves said:


> When you wanna be controversial so bad....



He tweeted and then deleted "can someone sue me already." He's even more desperate than the rest of the klan.


----------



## caitlin1214

I was going to say ... wouldn't there be some sort of legal repercussions? I know it's not actually Taylor Swift, Amber Rose, etc. in the photo, but the person in there is pretending to be them. Isn't there something illegal about that? He's using their likeness without their permission. 

(Although, I would imagine the best way to get at him is to not react/not respond, because that's what he wants.)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

caitlin1214 said:


> I was going to say ... wouldn't there be some sort of legal repercussions? I know it's not actually Taylor Swift, Amber Rose, etc. in the photo, but the person in there is pretending to be them. Isn't there something illegal about that? He's using their likeness without their permission.
> 
> (Although, I would imagine the best way to get at him is to not react/not respond, because that's what he wants.)



I'm not that well versed in defamation law, and I believe California has some of the tightest laws, but he could probably successfully claim fair use here. I agree they should just ignore him and his trash. His new career trajectory seems to be exploit Taylor's fame. He'd love a public fight to be all over the news.

I wonder how the artist of the painting that inspired this feels about Kanye using his work.


----------



## tweegy

☹️ and what is seen...cannot be unseen...


----------



## gillianna

I think he prays he will get a reaction from many of these people in some way.  A laugh or being mad.  Because for him a reaction especially in anger would give him the publicity he is so desperate for.  He can't stand on his music alone and seems to feel he has to make some statement that in his delusional mind is so profound that it will change the world.

The best thing people could do is have No reaction or statement related to his latest video.  I did not watch it.  Am not a fan of his music and after seeing his Bound video with Kim that was enough for me to understand his musical genius.  But I guess once in the Kadashion family you learn the ropes and being naked in bed seems to be so common that it is no longer shocking. 

He does seem desperate and it will be interesting it his best buddy Anna still kisses his ass.  But maybe she is in on the joke.

Can you imagine his insane rants if nobody replied and there is no feedback from any of the people in his video?  He will have a meltdown.


----------



## mkr

what else is new


----------



## sugarsam

Not one of the people portrayed in this video should do or say anything. Kanye is just looking for attention, and responding is giving this man child what he wants.


----------



## appl

I have often wondered if anyone else thought that about the couple. I have tears in my eyes from the thread. I feel relieved.


----------



## appl

I have never watched the show but I think I should?? Do share your thoughts and let me know if it's worth it or it's better avoided.


----------



## Singra

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm not that well versed in defamation law, and I believe California has some of the tightest laws, but he could probably successfully claim fair use here. I agree they should just ignore him and his trash. His new career trajectory seems to be exploit Taylor's fame. He'd love a public fight to be all over the news.
> 
> *I wonder how the artist of the painting that inspired this feels about Kanye using his work.*


I suspect the original artist would find being appropriated by popular culture like this quite amusing, I don't know that he would have a problem with it. 

The problem with bringing "high art" (or however you want to categorise it) to the masses like this is that it rarely translates into much of anything. Beyond the purely voyeuristic aspect what are people really going to get out of it? Or is that supposed to be the point... in which case... who really gives a f**k?


----------



## caitlin1214

So Kanye and Kim are the only real people in the video and everyone else are puppets?


----------



## coconutsboston

appl said:


> I have never watched the show but I think I should?? Do share your thoughts and let me know if it's worth it or it's better avoided.


Avoid!


----------



## khriseeee

Lounorada said:


> Absolutely stuffed into that dress [and spanx or whatever shape-wear she's wearing]
> 
> Tumblr



 Wow the outline of her spanx is so obvious [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## chowlover2

She might as well just wear Spanx as her outerwear too...


----------



## andicandi3x12

She's snapping her #strugglefoodsundays I mean #soulfoodsundays...


----------



## dell

chowlover2 said:


> She might as well just wear Spanx as her outerwear too...



Hey! Now that's a thought [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji106]


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> She might as well just wear Spanx as her outerwear too...





dell said:


> Hey! Now that's a thought [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji106]



She's done that. Many times.


----------



## chowlover2

dangerouscurves said:


> She's done that. Many times.


Yeah, Kanye call it his fashion line!


----------



## mkr

appl said:


> I have never watched the show but I think I should?? Do share your thoughts and let me know if it's worth it or it's better avoided.


Don't do it!  I watched it for about a month, got a little addicted and then got a little sick of all of them.  The only interesting one was Scott, and he's sober now so ...


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> She might as well just wear Spanx as her outerwear too...


Seriously!

Wait...would this be the first time she's tried that, or nah?


----------



## coconutsboston

andicandi3x12 said:


> She's snapping her #strugglefoodsundays I mean #soulfoodsundays...


Somebody had to pick up "Cooking for Bae" slack since he has been MIA for a while now.


----------



## appl

mkr said:


> Don't do it!  I watched it for about a month, got a little addicted and then got a little sick of all of them.  The only interesting one was Scott, and he's sober now so ...


Ok, thank you!!!


----------



## berrydiva

andicandi3x12 said:


> She's snapping her #strugglefoodsundays I mean #soulfoodsundays...


Her struggle plates are the best and I love that her idea of a soul food meal is the same menu each time.


----------



## berrydiva

coconutsboston said:


> Somebody had to pick up "Cooking for Bae" slack since he has been MIA for a while now.


Cooking for Bae is the best IG account.


----------



## stacy_renee

pinkfeet said:


> they were using each other to get publicity, I highly doubt he ever did more than hold her hand. They probably chatted about self tanners and bronzers.


maybe, maybe not, but I don't think Ronaldo needs or wants more attention.


----------



## coconutsboston

berrydiva said:


> Cooking for Bae is the best IG account.


Isn't it? I wish it were still active!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She always brags about her 'so totally amaze' soul food, yet she needs John Legend to 'make sounds of approval' that it's really good. A) she's really really insecure b) the only things she can make are on that plate.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## fabuleux

The fact that this thread has over 18000 posts is a clear sign that our society is doomed.


----------



## Oryx816

I think society is doomed because many people don't see that it takes about 18,000 layers of Photoshop to take that 200lb a$$ and make it look like 100.

Denial of reality....


----------



## Oryx816

DC-Cutie said:


>



Nice mouth breather pic of Kim!  How people don't see this is beyond me.


----------



## tweegy

fabuleux said:


> The fact that this thread has over 18000 posts is a clear sign that our society is doomed.



Well this is also the what 200th Kim thread?... So yeeeeeh pretty much.


----------



## myown

DC-Cutie said:


>


wow


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


>



I see what you're saying. She should wear that dress all the time.

Also the there's a bent line in the background by the door...


----------



## myown

tweegy said:


> I see what you're saying. She should wear that dress all the time.
> 
> Also the there's a bent line in the background by the door...


lol how could I miss that?!


----------



## V0N1B2

DC-Cutie said:


>


The two blacks don't match. 
How gauche, darling


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She always brags about her 'so totally amaze' soul food, yet she needs John Legend to 'make sounds of approval' that it's really good. A) she's really really insecure b) the only things she can make are on that plate.


I saw a pic of what she cooked and it looked a mess. 



DC-Cutie said:


>


What's happening in that pic with the black skirt on?


----------



## berrydiva

fabuleux said:


> The fact that this thread has over 18000 posts is a clear sign that our society is doomed.


There are large chunks of those posts where we are just talking about random things or a bunch of lols. I don't think this thread having 18k posts is a sign of anything other than a good laugh mostly.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I saw a pic of what she cooked and it looked a mess.
> 
> What's happening in that pic with the black skirt on?



I can't figure out wth is happening there either--maybe it's sweat?


----------



## mkr

You can see all the lumpy layers of spanks underneath.  Bra is too small, boob spilling out in front.  Back fat too.  Lumps the whole skirt down front and back.  Ew.  She must be blind to not see this.


----------



## berrydiva

Are those butt pads? I just don't get it....she's so insecure it's just really sad.


----------



## AECornell

You can see all the places she altered the green mermaid dress photos. And I'm not well versed in Photoshop. There are so many wavy lines.


----------



## White Orchid

I spy with my little eye, something beginning with butt pads


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I spy with my little eye, something beginning with butt pads



Did they slide up or did she outgrow them?  I am looking at something that I am unsure as to its origin....is it sweat, is it a protrusion, or is it K illusion?


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Did they slide up or did she outgrow them?  I am looking at something that I am unsure as to its origin....is it sweat, is it a protrusion, or is it K illusion?


Maybe it's padding from her bra that's fallen?


----------



## dell

Oh come on! Don't we all wear padding in our skirts???


----------



## Teemu

Is it these butt lifting underwear and she just has too much to lift??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The joint mermaid themed B-day party for Penelope and North looked adorable.


----------



## dangerouscurves

dell said:


> Oh come on! Don't we all wear padding in our skirts???



Errrrr, no.


----------



## myown

dell said:


> Oh come on! Don't we all wear padding in our skirts???


seriously or joke?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dell said:


> Oh come on! Don't we all wear padding in our skirts???



Umm, no?


----------



## tweegy

dell said:


> Oh come on! Don't we all wear padding in our skirts???


Right! I did....When I was younger.... it was pampers..


----------



## dell

myown said:


> seriously or joke?



It was a joke


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Right! I did....When I was younger.... it was pampers..


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Right! I did....When I was younger.... it was pampers..


----------



## Meeka41

tweegy said:


> Right! I did....When I was younger.... it was pampers..



I was drinking water and this made me spit it out my nose and mouth .......lmao[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]good one


----------



## WishList986

Teemu said:


> Is it these butt lifting underwear and she just has too much to lift??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394535


My butt aches just thinking about this god-awful contraption


----------



## White Orchid

That would have to be the worst wedgie imaginable.  I can't even tolerate a thong lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> That would have to be the worst wedgie imaginable.  I can't even tolerate a thong lol.


Me neither! However this is Kimbo we are talking about. She's been wearing Spanx daily for the past 10 years so it's pretty safe to say she has no feeling from her waist down.


----------



## Jikena

I'm guessing she's wearing this thing because she knows her a$$ is flat and "low". By flat I mean that it's huge but it's not "nicely" rounded. Probably doesn't show in normal lightning but these camera flashes seem to be hell for black clothes lol. Really sad that she got surgery to get this a$$ and now feels the need to wear that thing because her a$$ looks hideous.


----------



## White Orchid

pixiejenna said:


> Me neither! However this is Kimbo we are talking about. She's been wearing Spanx daily for the past 10 years so it's pretty safe to say she has no feeling from her waist down.


Perhaps that explains her less-than-impressive role in that you-know-what tape


----------



## White Orchid

Jikena said:


> I'm guessing she's wearing this thing because she knows her a$$ is flat and "low". By flat I mean that it's huge but it's not "nicely" rounded. Probably doesn't show in normal lightning but these camera flashes seem to be hell for black clothes lol. Really sad that she got surgery to get this a$$ and now feels the need to wear that thing because her a$$ looks hideous.



Yep, I think it's sunk/drooped so low that she needs it to look more 'plump' - hence the butt-pads in an already-enhanced-but-now-disfigured backside.

I wish I could feel sorry for her.  Actually, no I don't


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Perhaps that explains her less-than-impressive role in that you-know-what tape



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Perhaps that explains her less-than-impressive role in that you-know-what tape



Oh man [emoji88]


----------



## Oryx816

You ladies are killing me!  This is like the KK Posterior Analysis Institute!
[emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> I spy with my little eye, something beginning with butt pads


You have to be joking!  Whyyy!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All these chicks running around with store bought booties, take note; Kim is your future. That ish doesn't age well at all....especially when you gain weight.


----------



## whimsic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> All these chicks running around with store bought booties, take note; Kim is your future. That ish doesn't age well at all....especially when you gain weight.


I think with Kim it's the combination of lipo and fat transfer. Her thigs never seem to get bigger - probably cz of lipo - so all that extra weight goes straight to her butt.


----------



## bumble1

You have to wonder if Kim likes her behind that size. She seems self conscious wearing all those coats in the summer to disguise it, but at the same time you'd think she would have gotten lipo to shrink it if she really wants to, since clearly she's not averse to plastic surgery procedures, etc


----------



## Oryx816

bumble1 said:


> You have to wonder if Kim likes her behind that size. She seems self conscious wearing all those coats in the summer to disguise it, but at the same time you'd think she would have gotten lipo to shrink it if she really wants to, since clearly she's not averse to plastic surgery procedures, etc



Kanye probably won't let her.


----------



## whimsic

Oryx816 said:


> Kanye probably won't let her.


This was reported in the past but I do not believe it one bit. No way she'd let Kanye come between her and her plastic surgery.

Reversing whatever the hell she did is very difficult, depending on what substance is in there she can'y just get it sucked out.

Check the link if you're interested https://www.realself.com/question/removing-injections-buttocks-it-possible


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> All these chicks running around with store bought booties, take note; Kim is your future. That ish doesn't age well at all....especially when you gain weight.


The more bad booties I see, the more thankful I am for the one my mama gave me!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> All these chicks running around with store bought booties, take note; Kim is your future. That ish doesn't age well at all....especially when you gain weight.


True talk!



whimsic said:


> This was reported in the past but I do not believe it one bit. No way she'd let Kanye come between her and her plastic surgery.
> 
> Reversing whatever the hell she did is very difficult, depending on what substance is in there she can'y just get it sucked out.
> 
> Check the link if you're interested https://www.realself.com/question/removing-injections-buttocks-it-possible


Kanye likes it. She keeps it for him.  Interesting...a lot of doctors on that page saying it may be difficult to remove. She may be stuck with it for life and I can only imaging as she gains weight it will grow more.



WishList986 said:


> The more bad booties I see, the more thankful I am for the one my mama gave me!


Same here. These chicks look a mess out here.


----------



## whimsic

berrydiva said:


> True talk!
> 
> Kanye likes it. She keeps it for him.  Interesting...a lot of doctors on that page saying it may be difficult to remove. She may be stuck with it for life and I can only imaging as she gains weight it will grow more.
> 
> Same here. These chicks look a mess out here.



 I too think he likes her a$$, but I doubt she's keeping it for him. She's stuck with it. If she could fix it she would so she can flaunt it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was looking at the Balmain resort '17 and I'm drooling. Best collection from Olivier in a while. I'm not looking forward to Kim K making her debut in it looking the hottest of hot messes.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Kim is in Fergie's new Milf Money video with a bunch of other celebs, looking a steaming hot mess, as per usual.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

This doesn't even look real.... (Courtesy of E!)


----------



## pinkfeet

I don't think he rules her as much as people speculate, there was talk years ago he wouldn't "let" her keep getting procedures done because his mother died -- obviously that wasn't true and didn't happen. 

She likes the surgeries, and will do whatever she wants when she wants to.


----------



## caitlin1214

Teemu said:


> Is it these butt lifting underwear and she just has too much to lift??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394535



Ummm, no. I'll stick to squats, thanks. (As much as I hate squats, they seem more comfortable than that thing.)



WishList986 said:


> The more bad booties I see, the more thankful I am for the one my mama gave me!



I'm thankful for my high sitting booty. I didn't get mine from my mama, but "I got it from my dad" wouldn't sound as sexy a song. 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I was looking at the Balmain resort '17 and I'm drooling. Best collection from Olivier in a while. I'm not looking forward to Kim K making her debut in it looking the hottest of hot messes.



It's like clockwork: Balmain will make some beautiful clothes next season and Kim will ruin them.


----------



## Singra

Peachysweet2013 said:


> This doesn't even look real.... (Courtesy of E!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397429


LOL, the sad thing is I watched the whole video after seeing that image to see what may or may not be real. Not that it matters I don't know that I can differentiate between what is and isn't real anymore.   

On another note... I wonder how much of a difference a celeb squad makes to the success of a music video. 








People probably aren't really interested in this but I thought it was one of the better articles on Kanye's Famous video and thought I'd share... 


> *KANYE WEST’S ‘FAMOUS’ VIDEO AND THE TRAP OF PROVOCATIVE ART*
> 
> Last Friday night, the video for Kanye West’s “Famous” premiered. I watched, remembering that I made a last-minute decision to not cancel my Tidal subscription after my _Lemonade_-borne trial ended. Based on the 2008 painting _Sleep_ by Vincent Desiderio, the video depicts West in a massive bed, surrounded by lifelike sleeping figures of Taylor Swift, George Bush, Ray J, Chris Brown, Amber Rose, Kim Kardashian, Donald *****. All are nude, half-tangled in bedsheets and some, like Swift, more revealed than others. Using (at least some, if not all) these bodies and likenesses without consent presents to me, as a viewer, a real conflict on a very base level, one that I reflected on after struggling to get through the 10-plus-minute video.
> 
> There are things we forgive in the name of art when the artist is big enough, or bold enough, or revered. This happens on a sliding scale, of course, but the result is often the same, and it is rarely victimless. The problem with art that aims to provoke in this modern American moment is that it often does so on other people’s backs. In order for this model to consistently work, the audience on the receiving end of the art has to be pushed toward anger, humiliation, sadness. “Famous” falls into the long line of this trap. Most glaringly, it falls into this trap by its use and depiction of the body. The instances of the women depicted in the “Famous” video are the most jarring — accomplished, talented women who have, at points in their various careers, used agency over their own bodies as a powerful pushback or rebellion against expectations. More than anything else in the video, the prone, naked representations of the women seemed the most uncomfortable, even if the point of discomfort was meant to spark a dialogue. Instead, it saddled us with that discomfort. Kanye West didn’t do anything with this video that required any mental acrobatics to figure out. We can pretend that is the case, because that is what we sometimes do with Kanye West. His track record prior to these years is one that affords him the creative benefit of the doubt, even when we should know better.
> 
> This, too, is how the worst art of provocation survives — an insistence on commentary, regardless of craft. Or, in some cases, the flashiness of commentary to the detriment of craft. Not just in the “Famous” video, but perhaps especially there, Kanye West demands our eyes, attention, and conversation, without having to work for it anymore. This puts him in a lot of positions that feel frantic and cheap, like a boy screaming out curse words in a crowded mall on a Friday night. It isn’t done without some intelligence, surely. The production and execution of Kanye West’s life, like the “Famous” video, plays into the hands of a society of voyeurs, eager to look behind the curtain at the forbidden and private thing, even if we do so between our fingers, with our hands covering our eyes. It is so base and boring, giving a society of watchers something salacious to watch and pretending that it is doing something larger than it actually is. Many people could argue that this is the point of the video, and by extension, West’s life: the power to make us look, even when we don’t want to. The failure is that it doesn’t risk or challenge the artist himself, and generally risks others. Telling, in the video, is the fact that Kanye himself is revealing the least, covered mostly by a bedsheet while most everyone else in the bed is largely exposed. The artist who demands risk and intentional engagement with his work, saving himself.
> 
> The commentary on fame, access, and voyeurism is itself not without merit. But on execution, it becomes a commentary that relies, lazily, on an ability to shock, coupled with our general desire to never be left out of the conversation, predicated on the idea that all art merits dissection. This, the other side of provocation: the one that leans on the desire to not be left out of a discussion. It’s about drawing consumers, fans them into a simulacrum of conversation that serves only the person who started it. These are the wheels, spinning deeper and deeper into the mud, all of us trying to unstick the car from its fate, while the provoking artist drives by, laughing. The stakes are pushed higher, too, each time the art is forgotten and replaced with something bigger. And with each day, less and less becomes shocking. The stakes are higher, but the bar becomes lower. And the wheels keep turning.
> 
> I don’t ignore Kanye West’s artistic output, even after a long run of exhaustion with it. I have lost the desire to discuss these things. I’m bored with them, and I’m often looking for a window out of the boredom. I want provocative art that doesn’t rely on the body, art that doesn’t rely on what it can take from another person, or on the denial of agency. Commentary, for me, is hollow if not approached carefully. In execution, West’s “Famous” as a commentary on fame is the same as West shouting “George Bush doesn’t care about black people” as a commentary on the inequality of the racial response to Hurricane Katrina. “Famous” is a commentary that demands a soft and nuanced touch, conceived by a man wielding a sledgehammer.
> 
> After the heads have turned toward the sounds you’re making, you have to deliver them something of substance. Kanye West has mastered the art of getting us to turn our heads, but hasn’t mastered the art of providing substance to the eager and watching masses. The art that leaves us sad, angry, frustrated, or bewildered can’t be the only memorable thing. In most cases, the music on its own may not be enough anymore — I have accepted that. With our rapid consumption and discarding of big music releases, music now needs something else with it, or it quickly fades to dust. But, even in my understanding of that, I have grown so exhausted with hollow and far-reaching artistic debates around forgettable work that empties me, empties all of us.
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/news/2900603/kanye-wests-famous-video-and-the-trap-of-provocative-art/


----------



## berrydiva

People still watch videos?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Not this person.


----------



## redney

Kanye's trying so hard and there doesn't seem to have generated a whole lotta press coverage.


----------



## Jikena

Kim posted an article of her website on FB in which she claims it wasn't buttpads on the picture (I haven't read the article since I don't pay for her website but there was another article talking about it in the comments).


----------



## Wubbles

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...butt-pads-says-obvious-doesn-t-need-them.html

Kim wrote: 'A couple years ago, I wore a skirt in Miami that was totally sheer. I had no idea it was SO see-through on my butt (see pic below*)'

The KUWTK star attached a photo of the look she was referring to which indeed showed a little too much of her anatomy.

Kim explained: 'I definitely never want that to happen again, so now I always wear shapewear. Sometimes, they have a sheer cutout like these capris from Body Wrap, so that's actually what you're seeing in the picture at the top.

'So, the fact is: I don't wear butt pads! At this point, I think everyone has seen my butt naked and knows I don't need them, LOL!' she concluded.
​


----------



## mkr

Wubbles said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...butt-pads-says-obvious-doesn-t-need-them.html
> 
> Kim wrote: 'A couple years ago, I wore a skirt in Miami that was totally sheer. I had no idea it was SO see-through on my butt (see pic below*)'
> 
> The KUWTK star attached a photo of the look she was referring to which indeed showed a little too much of her anatomy.
> 
> Kim explained: 'I definitely never want that to happen again, so now I always wear shapewear. Sometimes, they have a sheer cutout like these capris from Body Wrap, so that's actually what you're seeing in the picture at the top.
> 
> 'So, the fact is: I don't wear butt pads! At this point, I think everyone has seen my butt naked and knows I don't need them, LOL!' she concluded.
> ​


Bullsh!t


----------



## Stansy

Wubbles said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...butt-pads-says-obvious-doesn-t-need-them.html
> 
> Kim wrote: 'A couple years ago, I wore a skirt in Miami that was totally sheer. I had no idea it was SO see-through on my butt (see pic below*)'
> 
> The KUWTK star attached a photo of the look she was referring to which indeed showed a little too much of her anatomy.
> 
> Kim explained: *'I definitely never want that to happen again*, so now I always wear shapewear. Sometimes, they have a sheer cutout like these capris from Body Wrap, so that's actually what you're seeing in the picture at the top.
> 
> 'So, the fact is: I don't wear butt pads! At this point, I think everyone has seen my butt naked and knows I don't need them, LOL!' she concluded.
> ​



How about wearing actual clothes then? Billions of people seem capable of dressing that way.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She COULD be telling the truth in this case - it does look like the shapewear with things cut out. She doesn't need buttpads, she needs butt lifting.


----------



## AECornell

My first thought was shape wear also. I don't own any other than a preggo one, but I'm pretty sure there is a thicker part around the butt for more coverage/sucking in.

Kim's just looks weird because it's probably not big enough and way up her @ss.


----------



## whimsic

She probably wore the same size shapewear as the model in the picture that't why it looks weird.


----------



## dalinda

she featured in fergie's new video milf  alongside with chrissy teigen...i don't know what is going on but lately music is crap! putting a bunch of famous people in a music video to mask a bad song is just pathetic


----------



## berrydiva

I can believe it was shapewear but her behind is too big to properly fit in the cutouts.  She really doesn't need buttpads.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

On the show Kim says "I can't...imagine...having a pet" when Kylie's dog shows up.  No sh**, Kim.  #RIPMercy


----------



## Stansy

Peachysweet2013 said:


> On the show Kim says "I can't...imagine...having a pet" when Kylie's dog shows up.  No sh**, Kim.  #RIPMercy



She probably has forgotten all about poor Mercy...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Peachysweet2013 said:


> On the show Kim says "I can't...imagine...having a pet" when Kylie's dog shows up.  No sh**, Kim.  #RIPMercy



She's tacky and classless.


----------



## Oryx816

Peachysweet2013 said:


> On the show Kim says "I can't...imagine...having a pet" when Kylie's dog shows up.  No sh**, Kim.  #RIPMercy



Next she will say "I can't imagine having children".


----------



## gillianna

Funny how Kanye's video did not get reactions and the press has long forgotten about it.  The shock people by rants and Kimmie getting naked or her overly photoshopped pictures is getting kind of boring.  They need a new storyline.  But to me their lives really don't seem very interesting.  Kim can't compete with all the younger girls desperate for fame. How many times can she get naked for attention?


----------



## kellytheshopper

gillianna said:


> Funny how Kanye's video did not get reactions and the press has long forgotten about it.  The shock people by rants and Kimmie getting naked or her overly photoshopped pictures is getting kind of boring.  They need a new storyline.  But to me their lives really don't seem very interesting.  Kim can't compete with all the younger girls desperate for fame. How many times can she get naked for attention?



Agreed. Kim is boring to me now.


----------



## labelwhore04

gillianna said:


> Funny how Kanye's video did not get reactions and the press has long forgotten about it.  The shock people by rants and Kimmie getting naked or her overly photoshopped pictures is getting kind of boring.  They need a new storyline.  But to me their lives really don't seem very interesting.  Kim can't compete with all the younger girls desperate for fame. How many times can she get naked for attention?



Her fame is dwindling. I remember the days when this thread would move 10+pages a day, you could hardly keep up. Now it moves a page every 2 days at best. Nobody cares anymore. She jacked up her face, her fashion sucks, her fame-whoring antics are old and boring. She's already used up all her attention seeking storylines(fairytale wedding, divorce, re-marriage, kids, getting naked 1000 times), the only thing left she can do is divorce Kanye to maybe get people talking again. Until then, there's literally nothing she can do to get anyone to care.


----------



## Jayne1

gillianna said:


> Funny how Kanye's video did not get reactions and the press has long forgotten about it.  The shock people by rants and Kimmie getting naked or her overly photoshopped pictures is getting kind of boring.  They need a new storyline.  But to me their lives really don't seem very interesting.  Kim can't compete with all the younger girls desperate for fame. How many times can she get naked for attention?



I thought that too. Everyone ignored him, the internet ignored him, the celebrities in the bed ignored him, he didn't get sued, no one made a fuss.


----------



## YSoLovely

gillianna said:


> Funny how Kanye's video did not get reactions and the press has long forgotten about it.  The shock people by rants and Kimmie getting naked or her overly photoshopped pictures is getting kind of boring.  They need a new storyline.  But to me their lives really don't seem very interesting.  Kim can't compete with all the younger girls desperate for fame. How many times can she get naked for attention?



Bet Kanye was counting on Taylor responding to this disrespectful mess. Good thing she didn't.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Next she will say "I can't imagine having children".



She probably already has... off camera, of course


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> She probably already has... off camera, of course



[emoji23][emoji23] wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Lodpah

At this point Kim looks like a pig with make up painted on.


----------



## Lodpah

Teemu said:


> Is it these butt lifting underwear and she just has too much to lift??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394535


The butt pads I think she's wearing or whatever is that the frame of her pads are too small to frame around her azz.


----------



## Singra

berrydiva said:


> People still watch videos?


Judging by the f**k ton of money that gets put into producing a video it seems the answer is yes. 



labelwhore04 said:


> Her fame is dwindling. I remember the days when this thread would move 10+pages a day, you could hardly keep up. Now it moves a page every 2 days at best. Nobody cares anymore. She jacked up her face, her fashion sucks, her fame-whoring antics are old and boring. She's already used up all her attention seeking storylines(fairytale wedding, divorce, re-marriage, kids, getting naked 1000 times), the only thing left she can do is divorce Kanye to maybe get people talking again. Until then, there's literally nothing she can do to get anyone to care.


I've thought this before but they never seem to truly die. The Kardashians are like a hydra, cut one head off... or in Kim K's case a butt cheek... and another one emerges.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

How are the ratings for the show doing? Dwindling or still going strong?


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> How are the ratings for the show doing? Dwindling or still going strong?


If this thread and the absence of reaction to Kanye's video are any indication, interest in this freakshow fameho family seems to be dwindling. God, finally.


----------



## labelwhore04

Babydoll Chanel said:


> How are the ratings for the show doing? Dwindling or still going strong?



I looked on Wikipedia and this season the ratings are at an all time low. The latest episode only had 1.23 million viewers. They seem to decrease with each season. During season 5 they had 3+ million viewers every week and then it went down to 2 million and now this season they've only hit 2 million viewers once. This season it seems they're average views are around 1.5 million, which is really low compared to the kind of ratings they used to pull in. At this rate they'll be looking at less than a million viewers per episode soon.


----------



## redney

labelwhore04 said:


> I looked on Wikipedia and this season the ratings are at an all time low. The latest episode only had 1.23 million viewers. They seem to decrease with each season. During season 5 they had 3+ million viewers every week and then it went down to 2 million and now this season they've only hit 2 million viewers once. This season it seems they're average views are around 1.5 million, which is really low compared to the kind of ratings they used to pull in. At this rate they'll be looking at less than a million viewers per episode soon.


It's all so fake and scripted anyway. Check out this timeline http://jezebel.com/rob-kardashians-kiss-and-make-up-with-his-sisters-was-m-1783143713


----------



## Jikena

redney said:


> It's all so fake and scripted anyway. Check out this timeline http://jezebel.com/rob-kardashians-kiss-and-make-up-with-his-sisters-was-m-1783143713



You think we're gonna read all that ?


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> I looked on Wikipedia and this season the ratings are at an all time low. The latest episode only had 1.23 million viewers. They seem to decrease with each season. During season 5 they had 3+ million viewers every week and then it went down to 2 million and now this season they've only hit 2 million viewers once. This season it seems they're average views are around 1.5 million, which is really low compared to the kind of ratings they used to pull in. At this rate they'll be looking at less than a million viewers per episode soon.



This season is by far the toughest to zone out to. The entire vibe is desperate and beyond scripted. You can see it thru the show. Anyone who actually believes this show is real I have a plot of land on the moon for sale... Half price... Going cheap...

Their 'lives' are all for that show.. Will be interesting to see how they are if all the fame subsides.. But they breed fame. So if you think they will be going away soon I don't think so. Kylie and Kendall are the new 'its' and then there will be north and mason and rest..

So buckle up chaps. Kardashians ain't going down without a fight.

*sprays never ending bottle of unbreakable TM*


----------



## Oruka

Their ratings have been strong this season thanx to Rob. This is from variety.com

At E!, the season 12 premiere of “Keeping Up With the Kardashians” averaged 3.19 million viewers and a 1.61 rating in adults 18-49 in Live+3, ranking ninth among all unscripted programs for the week in the latter. Though down about 10% from last year’s opener, “Kardashians” was up 4% from its season 11 average and up 8% from its season 11 finale.

E!’s flagship show won the night among ad-supported cable in women 18-34 and was No. 2 among basic cablers Sunday (behind AMC’s “Fear the Walking Dead”) in adults and women 18-49 as well as adults 18-34.

For the week among all unscripted programs, “Kardashians” ranked third in adults 18-34 rating (1.61). Two other vets, MTV’s “Teen Mom” (2.2) and VHI’1 “Love & Hip-Hop Atlanta” (2.1) were the clear leaders.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Where's Jazzy? She'd say the ratings are the strongest ever this season!


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Where's Jazzy? She'd say the ratings are the strongest ever this season!



Jazzy hasn't been here in ages!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Where's Jazzy? S


redney said:


> Jazzy hasn't been here in ages!



I know, just got reminded of her due to the ratings talk


----------



## YSoLovely

Where's Kim, though? Down with the K!flu again?


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Where's Kim, though? Down with the K!flu again?



[emoji53] Maybe she's spending some kuiet kuality time with the kids.....[emoji23] aw man


----------



## Stansy

YSoLovely said:


> Where's Kim, though? Down with the K!flu again?



At the dentist maybe??


----------



## chowlover2

More likely taking more naked selfies...


----------



## bag-mania

^She's not completely naked, she has a tiny piece of cloth on her and she wants to teach us about dieting! 

*Well, the 'crazy strict diet' is working! Kim Kardashian slips into tiny swimsuit for selfie after documenting her meal plan*

When Kim Kardashian sets a goal, quitting simply isn't an option.

Case in point: The reality television star's earnest mission to shed the extra pounds she gained from giving birth to her second child Saint West back in December.

The 35-year-old has long been transparent with fans regarding the ups and downs of weight loss, and Thursday was no different as Kim snapped a jaw-dropping selfie updating her progress.



In the shot, Kim poses in front of a mirror sporting a plunging black bodysuit that exposes her ample cleavage and curvaceous hips to perfection.

It's impossible to not notice the celebrity's ever-shrinking waistline, which highlights Kim's enviable hourglass figure even more dramatically than usual. 

Kardashian evidently sent the selfie to fashion photographer Mert Alas, who couldn't help but brag about his close pal on Instagram, writing: 'Literally droped my phone on the gym floor !!! Thats what happens when u get a selfie from KKW' 

And Kim has definitely stuck to her guns when it comes to adhering to her nutritious diet plan as of late, chronicling her meals on Snapchat throughout the week.  

On Thursday morning, the mother-of-two enjoyed an oatmeal and egg frittata covered with colorful strawberries, raspberries and blueberries. 

Speaking to the camera, Kim explained: 'I'm having my carbs in the morning with fruit,' a weight loss tactic often recommended to kick start burning calories.

The previous day Kanye West's leading lady indulged in a more savory - yet just as healthy - egg white frittata mixed with veggies, feta cheese and a single piece of turkey bacon on the side.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inues-mission-reach-120lbs.html#ixzz4Dkx7DoOL


----------



## berrydiva

She needs help. The kind of help they give to the brain.


----------



## Deco

is "transparent" the new word for "photoshopped"?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She needs help. The kind of help they give to the brain.


This.


----------



## mkr

Notice how she doesn't wear bikinis anymore.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Notice how she doesn't wear bikinis anymore.


Considering how amateurish her Photoshopping guy is, she wouldn't dare lol.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> She needs help. The kind of help they give to the brain.


I think she needs a brain!


----------



## labelwhore04

Her boobs look painful. I don't understand women who get huge implants


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> Considering how amateurish her Photoshopping guy is, she wouldn't dare lol.


I wish they'd Photoshop her back IN that 7-sizes-too-small bathing suit. That I can't unsee!


----------



## Fab41

bag-mania said:


> ^She's not completely naked, she has a tiny piece of cloth on her and she wants to teach us about dieting!
> 
> *Well, the 'crazy strict diet' is working! Kim Kardashian slips into tiny swimsuit for selfie after documenting her meal plan*
> 
> When Kim Kardashian sets a goal, quitting simply isn't an option.
> 
> Case in point: The reality television star's earnest mission to shed the extra pounds she gained from giving birth to her second child Saint West back in December.
> 
> The 35-year-old has long been transparent with fans regarding the ups and downs of weight loss, and Thursday was no different as Kim snapped a jaw-dropping selfie updating her progress.
> View attachment 3402744
> 
> 
> In the shot, Kim poses in front of a mirror sporting a plunging black bodysuit that exposes her ample cleavage and curvaceous hips to perfection.
> 
> It's impossible to not notice the celebrity's ever-shrinking waistline, which highlights Kim's enviable hourglass figure even more dramatically than usual.
> 
> Kardashian evidently sent the selfie to fashion photographer Mert Alas, who couldn't help but brag about his close pal on Instagram, writing: 'Literally droped my phone on the gym floor !!! Thats what happens when u get a selfie from KKW'
> 
> And Kim has definitely stuck to her guns when it comes to adhering to her nutritious diet plan as of late, chronicling her meals on Snapchat throughout the week.
> 
> On Thursday morning, the mother-of-two enjoyed an oatmeal and egg frittata covered with colorful strawberries, raspberries and blueberries.
> 
> Speaking to the camera, Kim explained: 'I'm having my carbs in the morning with fruit,' a weight loss tactic often recommended to kick start burning calories.
> 
> The previous day Kanye West's leading lady indulged in a more savory - yet just as healthy - egg white frittata mixed with veggies, feta cheese and a single piece of turkey bacon on the side.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inues-mission-reach-120lbs.html#ixzz4Dkx7DoOL


Hahahahhahah!!! if this is her body, why she has to wear 5 layers of shapewear when she wears clothes... LoL


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> ^She's not completely naked, she has a tiny piece of cloth on her and she wants to teach us about dieting! [emoji3]
> 
> *Well, the 'crazy strict diet' is working! Kim Kardashian slips into tiny swimsuit for selfie after documenting her meal plan*
> 
> When Kim Kardashian sets a goal, quitting simply isn't an option.
> 
> Case in point: The reality television star's earnest mission to shed the extra pounds she gained from giving birth to her second child Saint West back in December.
> 
> The 35-year-old has long been transparent with fans regarding the ups and downs of weight loss, and Thursday was no different as Kim snapped a jaw-dropping selfie updating her progress.
> View attachment 3402744
> 
> 
> In the shot, Kim poses in front of a mirror sporting a plunging black bodysuit that exposes her ample cleavage and curvaceous hips to perfection.
> 
> It's impossible to not notice the celebrity's ever-shrinking waistline, which highlights Kim's enviable hourglass figure even more dramatically than usual.
> 
> Kardashian evidently sent the selfie to fashion photographer Mert Alas, who couldn't help but brag about his close pal on Instagram, writing: 'Literally droped my phone on the gym floor !!! Thats what happens when u get a selfie from KKW'
> 
> And Kim has definitely stuck to her guns when it comes to adhering to her nutritious diet plan as of late, chronicling her meals on Snapchat throughout the week.
> 
> On Thursday morning, the mother-of-two enjoyed an oatmeal and egg frittata covered with colorful strawberries, raspberries and blueberries.
> 
> Speaking to the camera, Kim explained: 'I'm having my carbs in the morning with fruit,' a weight loss tactic often recommended to kick start burning calories.
> 
> The previous day Kanye West's leading lady indulged in a more savory - yet just as healthy - egg white frittata mixed with veggies, feta cheese and a single piece of turkey bacon on the side.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inues-mission-reach-120lbs.html#ixzz4Dkx7DoOL


The more I look at this picture the more comical it gets. I feel like I could do a better job photoshopping this picture and I have never actually used photoshop. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dell

[emoji15]


----------



## Stansy

Kim has serious issues!!!


----------



## Stephie2800

Gosh, put on some clothes, Kim!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


>





berrydiva said:


> Are those butt pads? I just don't get it....she's so insecure it's just really sad.


That was my first thought.


WishList986 said:


> My butt aches just thinking about this god-awful contraption





Jikena said:


> I'm guessing she's wearing this thing because she knows her a$$ is flat and "low". By flat I mean that it's huge but it's not "nicely" rounded. Probably doesn't show in normal lightning but these camera flashes seem to be hell for black clothes lol. Really sad that she got surgery to get this a$$ and now feels the need to wear that thing because her a$$ looks hideous.



Yes to all the rest.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Fab41 said:


> Hahahahhahah!!! if this is her body, why she has to wear 5 layers of shapewear when she wears clothes... LoL



And that's the end of the discussion. [emoji23]


----------



## Fab41

dangerouscurves said:


> And that's the end of the discussion. [emoji23]


----------



## Junkenpo

Who likes netflix comedy specials? I recently watched Bo Burnham's _Make Happy_ special and loved his closing number (though I really enjoyed the whole special!).  Burnham says he drew inspiration from a Yeezus tour performance. When you listen, the backing music is reminiscent of Kanye's _Runaway_.  (Disclaimer before you push play: swears).

I've also read in interviews that Burnham says he finds Kanye's reaction to fame more credible/understandable than stars who have carefully curated public images and dead eyes. 





Kanye talking/autotuning to an Atlanta crowd.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm dying at Kimberly having all her black friends validate her 'soul food' on snapchat. Poor thing has been cooking the same chicken, collards, sweet potatoes and dry mac and cheese for weeks now. I know Kanye is tired, lol.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> Judging by the f**k ton of money that gets put into producing a video it seems the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> I've thought this before but they never seem to truly die. The Kardashians are like a hydra, cut one head off... or in Kim K's case a butt cheek... and another one emerges.


or like cockroaches who will be here after all of us are gone in the case of a nuclear war


----------



## ManilaMama

I just saw the snapchat pics of Kim's food. Is her plate ceramic and made to look like a disposable plate or is she eating on a disposable plate? So weird.


----------



## VickyB

ManilaMama said:


> I just saw the snapchat pics of Kim's food. Is her plate ceramic and made to look like a *disposable plate* or is she eating on a disposable plate? So weird.


On the show, they are always shown eating from "take away" bowls, plates etc w/ plastic forks etc. I can hardly recall times when they eat off of actual non toss away items.


----------



## Stansy

VickyB said:


> On the show, they are always shown eating from "take away" bowls, plates etc w/ plastic forks etc. I can hardly recall times when they eat off of actual non toss away items.



Wow - this is something. They lease all kinds of expensive cars to show off, but they do not care about the way they eat their food? Not even mentioning the environment?


----------



## White Orchid

I've noticed that too - from what I've seen on those YouTube clips.  Khloe is forever picking at a salad in a disposable bowl.  But really, how hard is it to whip up a salad?  And if it's too hard, don't they have cooks/maids?


----------



## mkr

I think that since they are all on diets they have prepared foods brought to them.  They are way to rich and priveleged to make food.  That would be so middle class.


----------



## Jayne1

Stansy said:


> Wow - this is something. They lease all kinds of expensive cars to show off, but they do not care about the way they eat their food? Not even mentioning the environment?


It's not the fact so much that they eat on throwaway plates, but also that they are siting in their state of the art kitchens, with probably the best kitchen appliances and gadgets money can buy and bring take out to film a scene.

Also, for years, they sat in these state of the art kitchens, and drank from plastic water bottles.

Do we really think they don't have a Brita filter somewhere? Do they have so little regard for water and the environment that they buy individual water bottles?

I noticed just recently, they transferred their takeout food to a nice plate. I think something finally clicked with them and they realized how sloppy and lazy they look… and are, for that matter.


----------



## berrydiva

Meh I generally get most of my salads made outside the house. Unless I'm eating the exact same salad daily, the ingredients would go bad if I had to keep a variety in the house. I didn't think ordering a salad was a big deal....many people do it, didn't realize it was that was being rich and privileged.

We do lots of takeout in the US and use lots of plastic water bottles. None of it seems that out of the ordinary, to me at least.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Meh I generally get most of my salads made outside the house. Unless I'm eating the exact same salad daily, the ingredients would go bad if I had to keep a variety in the house. I didn't think ordering a salad was a big deal....many people do it, didn't realize it was that was being rich and privileged.
> 
> We do lots of takeout in the US and use lots of plastic water bottles. None of it seems that out of the ordinary, to me at least.



Yeah, takeout is easy and convenient for people of all income brackets. But if you have lots of money, i can see why you would take out food more often, it's expensive to constantly be taking out food instead of cooking, and like i said it's just convenient. My friends boyfriend is really well off and he literally gets take out every day(even breakfast, which is crazy to me) because he can afford it.


----------



## Star1231

I prefer to see exactly how my food is prepared, who is touching it, the quality of ingredients being used. Regardless of my financial situation (we can easily afford to eat out daily if we chose) I don't trust restaurants' sanitation standards. For me it's about quality and cleanliness.


----------



## coconutsboston

berrydiva said:


> Meh I generally get most of my salads made outside the house. Unless I'm eating the exact same salad daily, the ingredients would go bad if I had to keep a variety in the house. I didn't think ordering a salad was a big deal....many people do it, didn't realize it was that was being rich and privileged.
> 
> We do lots of takeout in the US and use lots of plastic water bottles. None of it seems that out of the ordinary, to me at least.


I get most of mine made elsewhere too, for the same reason. Never gave it too much thought before now.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Meh I generally get most of my salads made outside the house. Unless I'm eating the exact same salad daily*, the ingredients would go bad if I had to keep a variety in the house.* I didn't think ordering a salad was a big deal....many people do it, didn't realize it was that was being rich and privileged.
> 
> We do lots of takeout in the US and use lots of plastic water bottles. None of it seems that out of the ordinary, to me at least.



I get take out salads all the time too just for that reason... Also my husband hates salads so I'd basically be making it for one person.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Meh I generally get most of my salads made outside the house. Unless I'm eating the exact same salad daily, the ingredients would go bad if I had to keep a variety in the house. I didn't think ordering a salad was a big deal....many people do it, didn't realize it was that was being rich and privileged.
> 
> We do lots of takeout in the US and use lots of plastic water bottles. None of it seems that out of the ordinary, to me at least.



Pretty much. I'm not home enough to keep all the ingredients I like in salads on hand, it would be a waste. Takeout and bottled water all comes down to convenience, financial status is irrelevant.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Pretty much. I'm not home enough to keep all the ingredients I like in salads on hand, it would be a waste. Takeout and bottled water all comes down to convenience, financial status is irrelevant.


I'm not talking about you rushing home from work, to make a small salad for dinner.  I'm talking about the Ks filming a scene with the family, sitting in their fancy kitchens, with their maids in the background, and no one can be bothered to tell the maid to make one large salad for the whole family. Not even the expert cook, Khloe, or Miss Vegan Queen, do as I say, not as I do, Kourt.

Plus, they're sitting in their own kitchens, so why drink from a single use, plastic water bottle?  I'm not even much of an environmentalist, but even I know those bottles are recycled in only limited circumstances.

Take them on a hike or in the car, sure, but in their own kitchen, sharing space with a Brita filter?

In my opinion, it's not a financial thing at all. It's for the same reason they have those bright lush green lawns in CA.  Because they can.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fancy kitchens and maids still doesn't change that just ordering takeout and sending someone else to go get it or having it delivered might be more convenient for them. (What if everyone wants a different salad?) E! covers the tab anyway.

If could be sitting in my own kitchen cooking and I still grab a bottle of Fiji out the fridge because I like and prefer bottled water. I rarely drink tap water filtered or otherwise because...I just don't.


----------



## WishList986

All of the bottled water makes my heart ache a little! I haven't watched closely enough lately, but are the bottles branded?


----------



## Jayne1

WishList986 said:


> All of the bottled water makes my heart ache a little! I haven't watched closely enough lately, but are the bottles branded?


Yes, or removed with digital pixelation.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Meh I generally get most of my salads made outside the house. Unless I'm eating the exact same salad daily, the ingredients would go bad if I had to keep a variety in the house. I didn't think ordering a salad was a big deal....many people do it, didn't realize it was that was being rich and privileged.
> 
> We do lots of takeout in the US and use lots of plastic water bottles. None of it seems that out of the ordinary, to me at least.


I think water from (plastic) bottles are a MUST in USA. their tap water is too chlorinated.


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> I think water from (plastic) bottles are a MUST in USA. their tap water is too chlorinated.



I don't know about chlorinated but it's definitely filtered; some by carbon, some by sand, and other processes. Depending on which part of the country you're in and what type of natural source of drinking water utilized the tastes will differ. Some areas have to filter more than others. NYC gets it from upstate, Chicago utilizes Lake Michigan, Colorado uses the mountains. The water tastes different all across the country but chlorine is the last way I'd describe the taste or it being a MUST, we're just lazy and bottle is more convenient.


----------



## terebina786

I drank tap water in Florida and never again will I make that mistake.
@Jayne1 Canadian tap water is completely different than US. I prefer tap water here than bottled water. I remember my cousins were visiting from Houston and they were surprised at how clean and good the tap water tastes here, they can't drink it over there.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I drank tap water in Florida and never again will I make that mistake.
> @Jayne1 Canadian tap water is completely different than US. I prefer tap water here than bottled water. I remember my cousins were visiting from Houston and they were surprised at how clean and good the tap water tastes here, they can't drink it over there.


Philadelphia has to have the worst tap water this side of the Mason Dixon. Houston and Florida have terrible tap water as well.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> I don't know about chlorinated but it's definitely filtered; some by carbon, some by sand, and other processes. Depending on which part of the country you're in and what type of natural source of drinking water utilized the tastes will differ. Some areas have to filter more than others. NYC gets it from upstate, Chicago utilizes Lake Michigan, Colorado uses the mountains. The water tastes different all across the country but chlorine is the last way I'd describe the taste or it being a MUST, we're just lazy and bottle is more convenient.


are you from the US? then you are probably used to it. 
I know the water is (for my definition) stinking of chlorinated in NYC, Florida, California. 

But I know some US people (that live in Germany now) and they say, they never noticed that in USA, because they are used to it. 
It´s not meant to be mean. I´m just not used to it, your tap water is not drinkable for me. Just because I´m used to something else!


----------



## LavenderIce

I have hard water so I drink bottled.  The best water I ever tasted was at the St. Regis.


----------



## redney

The tap water where I live in the US was ranked one of the best in terms of taste and health this year. Love filling my reusable bottles with tap!


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> are you from the US? then you are probably used to it.
> I know the water is (for my definition) stinking of chlorinated in NYC, Florida, California.
> 
> But I know some US people (that live in Germany now) and they say, they never noticed that in USA, because they are used to it.
> It´s not meant to be mean. I´m just not used to it, your tap water is not drinkable for me. Just because I´m used to something else!


I lived outside of the US the first half of my life but have traveled all over. I've tasted worse water in other parts of the world but also supposedly NYC has some of the best tap water in the country (I agree) but I don't get a chlorinated smell. I don't drink tap water so I can't say I'm used to it necessarily.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> I lived outside of the US the first half of my life but have traveled all over. I've tasted worse water in other parts of the world but also supposedly NYC has some of the best tap water in the country (I agree) but I don't get a chlorinated smell. I don't drink tap water so I can't say I'm used to it necessarily.


well you shower with it, right?


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I drank tap water in Florida and never again will I make that mistake.
> @Jayne1 Canadian tap water is completely different than US. I prefer tap water here than bottled water. I remember my cousins were visiting from Houston and they were surprised at how clean and good the tap water tastes here, they can't drink it over there.



Yes, Florida has too high a mineral content for me.

Anything I'm talking about is through a filter of course. I was assuming the Ks could filter their tap water with some excellent filter system, like the best William Sonoma has to offer. That's what I was talking about. 

Are you saying US tap water is horrible all over?  I found NYC and Chicago to be very good tasting.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, Florida has too high a mineral content for me.
> 
> Anything I'm talking about is through a filter of course. I was assuming the Ks could filter their tap water with some excellent filter system, like the best William Sonoma has to offer. That's what I was talking about.
> 
> Are you saying US tap water is horrible all over?  I found NYC and Chicago to be very good tasting.


Don't drink tap water in Philly, it's the worst. We call it Schuykill Punch after the river that flows through the city. I live in the burbs and have a well, no problems here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> are you from the US? then you are probably used to it.
> I know the water is (for my definition) stinking of chlorinated in NYC, Florida, California.
> 
> But I know some US people (that live in Germany now) and they say, they never noticed that in USA, because they are used to it.
> It´s not meant to be mean. I´m just not used to it, your tap water is not drinkable for me. Just because I´m used to something else!



I agree with this! I moved to Germany recently after 14 years in the US total, and yes there's a definite difference in the water taste. I don't drink tap water normally, but I do notice the difference in taste between the water there and the water here.


----------



## Chagall

Lodpah said:


> At this point Kim looks like a pig with make up painted on.



That is a terrible insult to a pig.


----------



## bisousx

Tap water tastes the same to me after a Brita filter and ice cubes. I have guilt about the environment so I don't buy single bottles for home use, but I know I leave my footprint in other ways like my SUV.


----------



## sabrunka

I keep coming in here to see news about Kim, instead I'm getting news about tap water  I'll check back in a few days


----------



## mkr

Tap water is more interesting than Kim.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Tap water is more interesting than Kim.



True!  

I think my point was that the Ks aren't even trying to make the scene look natural.  A minion brings their takeout salads and bottled water and they film a scripted scene in one of their fancy kitchens, which may take an hour, but the editors only get about 2 minutes of airtime to use.

Why bother washing a dish when they can throw out the plastic containers. They're not pretending to be anything other than a badly written, badly acted sitcom.


----------



## Jikena

Tap water from my home city in France tastes just like bottled water so I used to drink it. But where I moved to (south of France) the water is -to me- undrinkable, it tastes like toilets. Urgh.


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> Tap water is more interesting than Kim.


You got that right! 

Oh she's nude again? Back to tap water!


----------



## rockhollow

I love all the tap water talk - hopefully Kimmie is fuming that her thread is all about tap water!


----------



## bisousx

myown said:


> I think water from (plastic) bottles are a MUST in USA. their tap water is too chlorinated.



I think what bothers some people is that it's the single bottles and not the large gallons. At least that really bothers my eyes when I see plastic being wasted. But i'm not one to talk.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree with this! I moved to Germany recently after 14 years in the US total, and yes there's a definite difference in the water taste. I don't drink tap water normally, but I do notice the difference in taste between the water there and the water here.



In Germany I drink tap water all the time. The best water, even better than bottled water, is in Bonn (where I live). I find that bottled water in Germany makes me even more thirsty.


----------



## dangerouscurves

rockhollow said:


> I love all the tap water talk - hopefully Kimmie is fuming that her thread is all about tap water!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

rockhollow said:


> I love all the tap water talk - hopefully Kimmie is fuming that her thread is all about tap water!


It's kind of related - both are plastic being wasted?


----------



## redney

coconutsboston said:


> It's kind of related - both are plastic being wasted?


Truth!


----------



## White Orchid

rockhollow said:


> I love all the tap water talk - hopefully Kimmie is fuming that her thread is all about tap water!


She'd be like "You guys!!!" (Insert her ugly cry face)


----------



## mkr

They're even getting too lazy to make a decent show...

Cancel them already.


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> She'd be like "You guys!!!" (Insert her ugly cry face)


Yep, and "Haters!"


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> In Germany I drink tap water all the time. The best water, even better than bottled water, is in Bonn (where I live). I find that bottled water in Germany makes me even more thirsty.


I agree! When I´m at a restaurant and order water I can't stop drinking because I get more thirsty the more i drink! 

All I drink is tap water in germany. I take away my own from home, because I dont know how new the pipes are (at work for example)


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> well you shower with it, right?


I don't drink water while I shower lol. Are people drinking glasses of water in the shower? It doesn't dry out my skin or smell like chlorine if that's what you're asking. Dunno. I only drink water but never thought to do it while I'm showering or brushing my teeth.


----------



## Lounorada

I saw this on tumblr, have no idea what the picture is for/from, but this Balmain mess of an 'outfit' made me laugh out loud. She looks ridiculous (nothing new there)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She looks like a clove of garlic.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'd imagine the same thing happens when she takes that corset off as when the Nutty Professor's skinny potion wears off inside the car and gets chunky again...


----------



## chowlover2

coconutsboston said:


> I'd imagine the same thing happens when she takes that corset off as when the Nutty Professor's skinny potion wears off inside the car and gets chunky again...


" dead "


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> I don't drink water while I shower lol. Are people drinking glasses of water in the shower? It doesn't dry out my skin or smell like chlorine if that's what you're asking. Dunno. I only drink water but never thought to do it while I'm showering or brushing my teeth.


hahaha 
no I just mean, you get used to the smell when you shower haha


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chloe_chick999 said:


> She looks like a clove of garlic.





coconutsboston said:


> I'd imagine the same thing happens when she takes that corset off as when the Nutty Professor's skinny potion wears off inside the car and gets chunky again...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You, guys!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She'd had a busy day styling Caitlyn Jenner for ESPY Awards,

And after all that hard work, Kim Kardashian and her best friend Jonathan Cheban indulged in a bite to eat as they stopped by Nobu in Malibu on Wednesday.

The 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashian's star was decked out in double denim as she made her way inside the elite restaurant.

The raven haired reality star wore a military style jacket, which she teamed with a denim mini skirt and nude strappy heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dines-Nobu-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz4EMmDI8r9


----------



## mkr

That's the best she's looked in ages.  I'm so happy I don't have to look at boobs..


----------



## White Orchid

I find nothing redeeming in this entire ensemble.


----------



## kemilia

mkr said:


> That's the* best she's looked in ages.*  I'm so happy I don't have to look at boobs..


I agree. The skirt looks like the right size, not skin tight, even wrinkly in front like it has room to breathe, and it makes her look thinner too (imo). Now the back view--still the same diaper butt.


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> I find nothing redeeming in this entire ensemble.


I thought to myself that it's sad when this is the _best_ she's looked.


----------



## Gaby87

Her clothes may fit but she looks uncomfortable


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> hahaha
> no I just mean, you get used to the smell when you shower haha


oh. lol. That may be true.


----------



## berrydiva

I like the jacket. I like the skirt. I like her hair. I like the shoes. I like none of them worn all at the same time.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Meh, I dislike the outfit but I think her hair and makeup/face look good. Baby steps


----------



## Stansy

Remember the times when J.Lo's butt was considered extraordinarily voluminous? I would like to see a side-by-side of her and Kim. J.Lo must look skinny!


P.S. Don't get me wrong, I like J.Lo, and her rear looks natural, at least to me


----------



## rockhollow

This is an ok outfit - not bad Kimmy - is Kanye out of town?
It must be a bit warm in that denim jacket buttoned all the way up, but if it keeps us from seeing her melons on display, it's a good thing.
It's nice to see Kim in clothes that are not 2 sizes too small.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That jacket is hideous....I'd rather see boobs, tbh.  

I haven't watched KUWTK in eons but I might tune in this Sunday for the Kanye/Taylor 'Famous' drama. If Kim was a real one she would leak the video proof she supposedly has. I wholeheartedly believe Taylor switched up on Ye because that's what she does. America's Sweetheart is nothing but a conniving, manipulative, calculating b!tch. I'm not a fan (clearly).


----------



## pukasonqo

her legs look slim, not a fan of double denim but it all fits well so, yup, an improvement
no comment on the rear view


----------



## Hobbsy

For the love of God does she always wear a coat, jacket.......it's flipping hot in the Midwest.


----------



## kemilia

berrydiva said:


> I like the jacket. I like the skirt. I like her hair. I like the shoes. I like none of them worn all at the same time.


As for the shoes--she must have dozens of this style shoe (I know it is some super expensive "designer" shoe, don't know or care whose)--I wonder if she ever wears these more than once. They always look pretty pristine (I would have gouges in the heels for sure).


----------



## kemilia

Hobbsy said:


> For the love of God does she always wear a coat, jacket.......it's flipping hot in the Midwest.


At least it isn't the sheer way-too-long coat. And I agree with you about this Midwest weather--flipping hot, and it's gonna get worse!


----------



## redney

With all that bleached denim on denim did she time travel back to 1986?!


----------



## mkr

All she needs now is Kanye's bedazzler.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hobbsy said:


> For the love of God does she always wear a coat, jacket.......it's flipping hot in the Midwest.





kemilia said:


> At least it isn't the sheer way-too-long coat. And I agree with you about this Midwest weather--flipping hot, and it's gonna get worse!


It was 75F in Malibu yesterday.  Not defending Kim and her hideous Saved By The Bell inspired outfit, but to a Southern California native, 75 isn't that hot. 
Pool weather to me (a Canadian) is a balmy 66F


----------



## AECornell

Lol my parents house was like 95F yesterday and here in Scotland it got to a balmy 68F. We were all burning up! When my parents visited two weeks ago and it was about 60F and they were cold! My mom had gloves on!



V0N1B2 said:


> It was 75F in Malibu yesterday.  Not defending Kim and her hideous Saved By The Bell inspired outfit, but to a Southern California native, 75 isn't that hot.
> Pool weather to me (a Canadian) is a balmy 66F


----------



## Kiti

I'm starting to think this is 90% "trash Kim" thread. I actually like her. And came here to see pics/gossip. But then its just mostly about mean stuff  

Oh well now I know better.


----------



## AECornell

^^


----------



## bunnyr

Kiti said:


> I'm starting to think this is 90% "trash Kim" thread. I actually like her. And came here to see pics/gossip. But then its just mostly about mean stuff
> 
> Oh well now I know better.



Because there just aren't many "nice" things we can say about her? Name one. Looks? Fake. Personality? Any intelligence?


----------



## Kiti

There is some intelligence in her business empire. I could not handle that. And I think she is pretty in her own way, like we all are. And I like the family feeling that the Kardashians have.

But it has no matter what I say, I know. This is a thread based mostly on trashing her and I should not be here at all.

I will go away now for good before I get any hate on liking her.


----------



## White Orchid

So where were we...


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> So where were we...



Yeah so hum... Tap water, eh ?


----------



## berrydiva

Kiti said:


> There is some intelligence in her business empire. I could not handle that. And I think she is pretty in her own way, like we all are. And I like the family feeling that the Kardashians have.
> 
> But it has no matter what I say, I know. This is a thread based mostly on trashing her and I should not be here at all.
> 
> I will go away now for good before I get any hate on liking her.


There's a Kim fan thread if you'd feel more comfortable there but there are occasionally positive/neutral post about her in this thread as well. However, many people have contempt for her and her family.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have every designer label at her fingertips but when it comes to underwear, this star likes to take a minimal approach.

Kim Kardashian dared to bare in a just a mesh dress and a jacket courtesy of her husband on Thursday night.

The 35-year-old made a quick dash into the OUE SkySpace launch in Downtown Los Angeles but not before showing some serious skin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ong-targeting-Taylor-Swift.html#ixzz4EW2qYcUK


----------



## mkr

How lovely.  Said no one ever.


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She may have every designer label at her fingertips but when it comes to underwear, this star likes to take a minimal approach.
> 
> Kim Kardashian dared to bare in a just a mesh dress and a jacket courtesy of her husband on Thursday night.
> 
> The 35-year-old made a quick dash into the OUE SkySpace launch in Downtown Los Angeles but not before showing some serious skin.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ong-targeting-Taylor-Swift.html#ixzz4EW2qYcUK



What the actual f***. That's the worst outfit I've ever seen her wear. If you can call this an outfit...


----------



## mkr

This is one time I am glad she's wearing a coat.


----------



## chowlover2

I just threw up a little...


----------



## poopsie

FTLOG trash those boots! They have absolutely ZERO ankle support


----------



## mkr

Oh okay she's wearing the coat because she's spanx-less.

This looks like a bathing suit and cover up.  Is this club wear now?


----------



## AECornell

Jaden is so freakin weird


----------



## poopsie

AECornell said:


> Jaden is so freakin weird




With what he is sitting next to I can't imagine my expression would be much different


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> With what he is sitting next to I can't imagine my expression would be much different


----------



## AECornell

Truth.

I still think that relationship is so weird.



poopsie said:


> With what he is sitting next to I can't imagine my expression would be much different


----------



## Compass Rose

Considering that these people are here only for my amusement and entertainment and nothing else, my expectations are met.


----------



## Stansy

Are they serious??


----------



## Hobbsy

That is the ugh in fugly!


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> She may have every designer label at her fingertips but when it comes to underwear, this star likes to take a minimal approach.
> Kim Kardashian dared to bare in a just a mesh dress and a jacket courtesy of her husband on Thursday night.
> The 35-year-old made a quick dash into the OUE SkySpace launch in Downtown Los Angeles but not before showing some serious skin.
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ong-targeting-Taylor-Swift.html#ixzz4EW2qYcUK


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All three of them look absurd.


----------



## pixiejenna

Um I'm happy she at least wore a bra and panties. . . That's all I got.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VickyB

What fresh hell is this???? Unreal.


----------



## dell

What can be said.... Wow.

Does anyone want to go back to water??


----------



## AECornell

I just really feel like we're being punked. You know she has no shame so she's just "let me see what crazy @ss thing I can do and everyone will eat it up and I'll be over here laughing like they think I'm serious."


----------



## Lzamare

There is something seriously wrong with her.


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> I think water from (plastic) bottles are a MUST in USA. their tap water is too chlorinated.




WRONG!

Not all water here is!  Our city's water is so great that one year when we had a bad winter here in the southern states Kentwood water bought water from us for their customers! All their sources were frozen! LOL  we get reports on a regular basis about the quality of our water that comes from wells and has never been chlorinated!


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not talking about you rushing home from work, to make a small salad for dinner.  I'm talking about the Ks filming a scene with the family, sitting in their fancy kitchens, with their maids in the background, and no one can be bothered to tell the maid to make one large salad for the whole family. Not even the expert cook, Khloe, or Miss Vegan Queen, do as I say, not as I do, Kourt.
> 
> Plus, they're sitting in their own kitchens, so why drink from a single use, plastic water bottle?  I'm not even much of an environmentalist, but even I know those bottles are recycled in only limited circumstances.
> 
> Take them on a hike or in the car, sure, but in their own kitchen, sharing space with a Brita filter?
> 
> In my opinion, it's not a financial thing at all. It's for the same reason they have those bright lush green lawns in CA.  Because they can.





ALL this!!!

I think it's so stupid that they believe that being shown eating salad is the ONLY way to make people think they are eating so healthy!!  Do they not know what fruit is? Other vegetables?


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> ALL this!!!
> 
> I think it's so stupid that they believe that being shown eating salad is the ONLY way to make people think they are eating so healthy!!  Do they not know what fruit is? Other vegetables?



LOL! Remember that Kourtney's the self proclaimed Queen of healthy eating! She turned the entire world on to avocado on toast!


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> LOL! Remember that Kourtney's the self proclaimed Queen of healthy eating! She turned the entire world on to avocado on toast!





   and i would not be surprised if they claimed it was the first time ever done and all her idea!


----------



## stylemepretty

The more weight she loses, the less clothes she wears.


----------



## Brandless

"Look at me, no spanx!" Yet still covering her back with an oversized jacket.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>








An absolute desperate f***ing mess. It's hilarious.


----------



## berrydiva

I like her hair and makeup. The rest isn't even worth commenting on at this point.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AECornell said:


> I just really feel like we're being punked. You know she has no shame so she's just "let me see what crazy @ss thing I can do and everyone will eat it up and I'll be over here laughing like they think I'm serious."



Oh I absolutely think that's what she's doing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian stepped out in what can only be described as something akin to a lingerie slip or babydoll nightie as she headed to lunch on Friday.

While it was the middle of the day, the busty reality star seemed to have bedroom style on her mind in the very low-cut lace trimmed number. 

The 35-year-old paired the flimsy mini dress with an over large black jacket from her husband Kanye West's The Life Of Pablo merchandise line.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nch-oversized-Pablo-jacket.html#ixzz4EbqUWKCH


----------



## MrGoyard

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian stepped out in what can only be described as something akin to a lingerie slip or babydoll nightie as she headed to lunch on Friday.
> 
> While it was the middle of the day, the busty reality star seemed to have bedroom style on her mind in the very low-cut lace trimmed number.
> 
> The 35-year-old paired the flimsy mini dress with an over large black jacket from her husband Kanye West's The Life Of Pablo merchandise line.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nch-oversized-Pablo-jacket.html#ixzz4EbqUWKCH


 Omg, why Kim, why?


----------



## berrydiva

Ohhh...khayy


----------



## Lounorada

It's hilarious when she thinks she's the ish walking around in skimpy, ridiculous outfits during the day, thinking she's showing off her body, yet she has to wear oversized coats/jackets to cover that mistake of a fake behind of hers and get the photos heavily photoshopped before sending them out to the media. Sad.
Desperation and a severe lack of self-esteem/confidence is a bish.


----------



## BadAzzBish

How many darn Pablo jackets does she own!?! Kanye pimpin her out, got himself a walking billboard! [emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## rockhollow

I did throw up a bit!!!
Is this her way of saying 'stop talking about tap water' on my thread.

Does she even have a bra on?

How can we not bash her if she goes out in public wearing this outfit.

And agree, the other 2 look pretty creepy too.


----------



## cdtracing

Not a fan or a follower of any of the K family....they're all just too much & nothing is beyond them when it comes to grabbing public attention or making $$$, IMO.  Their choices of attire, especially Kim, makes me wonder if they get all their clothes at Whores R Us.   When I see a picture of them, the first thought that pops in my head is I wonder what street corner they're working today.  When will their 15 minnutes be over?


----------



## pukasonqo

in the pic with the mesh dress she looks slim, in this pics she looks dumpy
is she made of plasticine or magic putty?


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> Meh I generally get most of my salads made outside the house. Unless I'm eating the exact same salad daily, the ingredients would go bad if I had to keep a variety in the house. I didn't think ordering a salad was a big deal....many people do it, didn't realize it was that was being rich and privileged.
> 
> We do lots of takeout in the US and use lots of plastic water bottles. None of it seems that out of the ordinary, to me at least.



Because it's only just me, I'll only buy one or two night's worth of stuff for dinner (or just take out dinner). Sometimes I'll buy one of those big salad bowls and raw chicken. I'll grill up the chicken on my George Foreman grill to put on top of my salad.



terebina786 said:


> I drank tap water in Florida and never again will I make that mistake.
> @Jayne1 Canadian tap water is completely different than US. I prefer tap water here than bottled water. I remember my cousins were visiting from Houston and they were surprised at how clean and good the tap water tastes here, they can't drink it over there.



There's fluoride in it. And I know that because whenever I'm due for a teeth cleaning, I always have to discuss with my dad whether or not I need the optional fluoride treatment. And he always reminds me I don't because of the fluoridated drinking water.Plus, I use a fluoride mouthwash treatment every time I brush my teeth in the evening.

There's fluoride in Massachusetts drinking water, too. (When I was in kindergarten, I remember the other students getting a little cup of fluoride rinse and I didn't get one. When I later discussed it with my dad, he told me he didn't sign off on that because of the fluoridated drinking water. That was one of the rare times my parents didn't agree with what the school wanted to do. )



coconutsboston said:


> I'd imagine the same thing happens when she takes that corset off as when the Nutty Professor's skinny potion wears off inside the car and gets chunky again...



Now I'm hearing Eddie Murphy going, "Spandex! All Spandex!"



berrydiva said:


> There's a Kim fan thread if you'd feel more comfortable there but there are occasionally positive/neutral post about her in this thread as well. However, many people have contempt for her and her family.


Agreed.

That said, we have nothing against Kim fans. We just have REALLY strong opposing opinions.



Lounorada said:


> An absolute desperate f***ing mess. It's hilarious.



With the length of that ... umm ... that ... I hesitate to call it a dress and the height of the boots, it makes her legs look stumpy.

What's that British expression? "Going all pear shaped?" That's what this outfit did. (Which makes sense. She is pear shaped. With stumpy legs. Wearing boots the color of pears.)


----------



## chowlover2

It reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where Elaine is bothered by her high school friend not wearing a bra. She gives one to her and she wears it as a top-LOL!


----------



## morgan20

stylemepretty said:


> The more weight she loses, the less clothes she wears.



Yep as you speak now wearing a nightie


----------



## Stansy

Still waiting for her heels to snap


----------



## White Orchid

This is gonna sound so evil, but I long for the day her heels snap, she goes tumbling over and the entire moment is caught on camera!


----------



## White Orchid

Stansy said:


> Still waiting for her heels to snap


Oh my Lord, I just saw this now, I swear.  Great minds lol.


----------



## White Orchid

It's like the person doing the photoshopping's hand slipped when it came to touching up her inner left thigh lol.


----------



## Stansy

White Orchid said:


> Oh my Lord, I just saw this now, I swear.  Great minds lol.


----------



## terebina786

Both outfits are ridiculous.  She used to be a fashion inspiration from me but I can't anymore.


----------



## lovely

Sigh. Why am I even surprised?!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

terebina786 said:


> Both outfits are ridiculous.  She used to be a fashion inspiration from me but I can't anymore.



Ditto!! Kimbo circa 2009-2012, with the jeans, blazers, cute dresses, bags etc - wtf happened to her?


----------



## missjenny2679

Just saw/got this photo off the REVOLVE IG page. Everyone is dressed for SUMMER, and then there is Kim...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm glad her style evolved beyond jeans, scarves and blazers because that look is stale. She really needs to dress for the body she has instead of the one she wants. 

The messy topknot is cute on her, and I kinda dig those Yeezy denim boots. Ye should just leave the clothes alone and stick to shoes.


----------



## coconutsboston

missjenny2679 said:


> Just saw/got this photo off the REVOLVE IG page. Everyone is dressed for SUMMER, and then there is Kim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412344



The look on the last girl on the right's face digging Kim's "outfit" [emoji23]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm glad her style evolved beyond jeans, scarves and blazers because that look is stale. She really needs to dress for the body she has instead of the one she wants.
> 
> The messy topknot is cute on her, and I kinda dig those Yeezy denim boots. Ye should just leave the clothes alone and stick to shoes.



It may have been 'stale' but I actually like it as it was classic.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It may have been 'stale' but I actually like it as it was classic.



Classic to you, stale to me...different strokes.  

I'm not saying that her current style is that much better than her old style but I'm here for evolution and leaving Monica and her 'one trick pony' style alone. I'd have no reason to step in this thread if she was still stuck in that rut.


----------



## Jujuma

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian stepped out in what can only be described as something akin to a lingerie slip or babydoll nightie as she headed to lunch on Friday.
> 
> While it was the middle of the day, the busty reality star seemed to have bedroom style on her mind in the very low-cut lace trimmed number.
> 
> The 35-year-old paired the flimsy mini dress with an over large black jacket from her husband Kanye West's The Life Of Pablo merchandise line.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nch-oversized-Pablo-jacket.html#ixzz4EbqUWKCH


----------



## Jujuma

^^^sorry reply didn't show. When I saw this picture I had to chuckle... I have this very same dress or one similar. It is true that it is sold as a dress but I wear mine as a nightie. It's called common sense. I joked to my husband that I was going to wear it out as a dress, NEVER! There are slip dresses and there are slip dresses and they are not all created equal!


----------



## White Orchid

All that fugly dress does is scream: "Look at my giant implants and areolas!"


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> All that fugly dress does is scream: "Look at my giant implants and areolas!"


I _thought_ I was seeing areolas.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is taking The Hamptons.

The reality star and her friend Jonathan Cheban were joined by her glam squad as they jetted to New York from Los Angeles for the Revolve Hamptons party at the Water Mill on Saturday.

The 35-year-old looked incredible as she showed off her slim waist wearing a tight beige jumper dress which was short in length.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rty-bestie-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz4Ehr2zpW0


----------



## White Orchid

Those boots are hideous.


----------



## Jayne1

Kim has inspired a lot of knock-offs.


----------



## berrydiva

The top knot is cute and I like those boots. I'd rock it with a sweater dress too. She looks good. Dressed for fall but not like she's ever seasonally appropriate.


----------



## limom

Did the K decide collectively to forgo wearing a bra?
All the other girls in the picture, except the one on the extreme right, look 10 times prettier and fresher than Kim, imo.
She looks like an eastern european working girl, working the casino in Monte Carlo at closing time.


----------



## mkr

Such a doting mom...


----------



## dell

I really could have gone the rest of my day without seeing her nipples...


----------



## coconutsboston

Stansy said:


> Still waiting for her heels to snap


Me too!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian is taking The Hamptons.
> 
> The reality star and her friend Jonathan Cheban were joined by her glam squad as they jetted to New York from Los Angeles for the Revolve Hamptons party at the Water Mill on Saturday.
> 
> The 35-year-old looked incredible as she showed off her slim waist wearing a tight beige jumper dress which was short in length.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rty-bestie-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz4Ehr2zpW0


I wish she and Spanx would work out their differences.  Her outfits are even less charming (if that's possible) with a constant visible hemline and the top of her girdle slicing her in two.


----------



## bunnyr

White Orchid said:


> It's like the person doing the photoshopping's hand slipped when it came to touching up her inner left thigh lol.



And yet so many have said she has "thin /skinny" legs. No.. They're stumpy.


----------



## pursecrzy

White Orchid said:


> All that fugly dress does is scream: "Look at my giant implants and areolas!"





Jayne1 said:


> I _thought_ I was seeing areolas.



Oh good! I'm not alone in seeing those things.


----------



## caitlin1214

dell said:


> I really could have gone the rest of my day without seeing her nipples...


Good. So I'm not the only one seeing them.


All the other girls look good and seasonably appropriate. (And that lace jumpsuit is adorable!)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> The top knot is cute and I like those boots. I'd rock it with a sweater dress too. She looks good. Dressed for fall but not like she's ever seasonally appropriate.



I don't hate it either. Ditch the Spanx and make a one or two other tweaks and I would wear it to a concert or club on a Fall night. Some of Kim's outfits wouldn't be THAT bad if she ditched the Spanx and actually looked comfortable and confident in her clothes. She never owns her look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim is exposing Taylor's lying a$$ on snapchat and I'm here for it. I'm kinda shocked, honestly.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim is exposing Taylor's lying a$$ on snapchat and I'm here for it. I'm kinda shocked, honestly.


Really? Good. I know Taylor is full of ish.


----------



## Gaby87

Well, damn. I'm shocked at how nice Kanye was to her, even called Taylor his friend and that "relationships are more important than punch lines". She even thanked him for the flowers he sent her and said it was her most liked Instagram photo.


----------



## berrydiva

Just listened to it...hilarious. Taylor is full of such crap.


----------



## AEGIS

Her makeup looks really good. Her outfit is of course awful


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> This is gonna sound so evil, but I long for the day her heels snap, she goes tumbling over and the entire moment is caught on camera!



That would be EPIC seeing her heel break &  she busts her big ol' fake behind!!!


----------



## cdtracing

dell said:


> I really could have gone the rest of my day without seeing her nipples...



Me, too.  That'll ruin a day!


----------



## NY_Mami

Kim came through with the receipts.... The fact that Taylor went and played the victim on The Grammy's like she had no single clue or idea about this song beforehand is beyond hilarious... She literally threw Kanye under the bus just to look good in the public... She will try to change the story again to fit her narrative... The tape says otherwise...  Taylor's credibility is destroyed...


----------



## bisousx

In the midst of the Taylor Swift drama, I have to stop and admire her boobs. They're fantastic, lol.


----------



## lallybelle

NY_Mami said:


> Kim came through with the receipts.... The fact that Taylor went and played the victim on The Grammy's like she had no single clue or idea about this song beforehand is beyond hilarious... She literally threw Kanye under the bus just to look good in the public... She will try to change the story again to fit her narrative... The tape says otherwise...  Taylor's credibility is destroyed...



No she didn't really. Right from the beginning Taylor said she talked to him and they had a conversation. The only part Taylor said that bothered her was the "I made that both famous" line. No where does Kayne ever address that line with her on the tape. The only thing is corroborated is that they had a conversation. It actually supports Taylor's initial statement if anything.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh Tay Tay


----------



## berrydiva

lallybelle said:


> No she didn't really. Right from the beginning Taylor said she talked to him and they had a conversation. The only part Taylor said that bothered her was the "I made that both famous" line. No where does Kayne ever address that line with her on the tape. The only thing is corroborated is that they had a conversation. It actually supports Taylor's initial statement if anything.


Huh? He read the entire line from the song to her. It doesn't support her initial statement at all.


----------



## lallybelle

berrydiva said:


> Huh? He read the entire line from the song to her. It doesn't support her initial statement at all.



Nope just the sleep with part.


----------



## scarlet555

can't change people's mind, they see what they want...
Taylor just made it seem like Kanye was just making up lies about her.  She was the sweet little lamb and Kanye was the big bad wolf...lol, karma sucks...
If you want to talk about details, Taylor did tell Kanye to go with 'whatever line you think is best...' because it was 'tongue and cheek either way'....  
She sounded flattered, then, the song comes out and... well you know the story...


----------



## NY_Mami

lallybelle said:


> No she didn't really. Right from the beginning Taylor said she talked to him and they had a conversation. The only part Taylor said that bothered her was the "I made that both famous" line. No where does Kayne ever address that line with her on the tape. The only thing is corroborated is that they had a conversation. It actually supports Taylor's initial statement if anything.



The fact that went up on the stage at the Grammy's and made that big dramatic speech about people taking credit for your work and success yet she is on video saying that he has the okay to say that he made her famous because he didn't know who she was despite the fact that she sold 7 million albums before... Taylor lied...


----------



## Oruka

Don't come for Kim's man LOL. She came through with the receipts that showed Taylor to be the lying snake that she is. Taylor oked the line and even told Kanye to go with whatever line he sees fit. Then when the song came out, she acted that she never heard anything about it. She is a liar, so happy that her and her squad is getting dragged on twitter.


----------



## Jikena

Is this whole drama on KUWTK or I have to go check a website ? Cause I like drama. 

I'm watching KUTWTK. Kim has an appearance in Vegas and she said that her dress was not ok (can't recall the exact words she used) because her a$$ was "****ing huge" and that she still has 25 pounds to lose.

I've heard that women get a bigger a$$ after they've had children ? Is that true ?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> Is this whole drama on KUWTK or I have to go check a website ? Cause I like drama.
> 
> I'm watching KUTWTK. Kim has an appearance in Vegas and she said that her dress was not ok (can't recall the exact words she used) because her a$$ was "****ing huge" and that she still has 25 pounds to lose.
> 
> I've heard that women get a bigger a$$ after they've had children ? Is that true ?



They get bigger boobs but the a$$ gets flatter.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LMAO Kim dragged Taylor into the next century...

People are literally going crazy


----------



## berrydiva

lallybelle said:


> Nope just the sleep with part.


And Taylor's initial statement was that she never heard anything and that they had not spoken.

ETA: her initial statement was reposted in her thread. She needs to just hold that L.


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> And Taylor's initial statement was that she never heard anything and that they had not spoken.
> 
> ETA: her initial statement was reposted in her thread. She needs to just hold that L.



Yup! And I was actually impressed with how Kim dropped the hints before the video. I guess a stopped clock really is right twice a day.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim is exposing Taylor's lying a$$ on snapchat and I'm here for it. I'm kinda shocked, honestly.



i am shocked too but like you i am here for it all!!   i can not stand taylor!!



NY_Mami said:


> Kim came through with the receipts.... The fact that Taylor went and played the victim on The Grammy's like she had no single clue or idea about this song beforehand is beyond hilarious... She literally threw Kanye under the bus just to look good in the public... She will try to change the story again to fit her narrative... The tape says otherwise...  Taylor's credibility is destroyed...




point blank - she is a liar! 
i am sure her little minions are working around the clock to get miss sweet and innocent out of this lie!


----------



## prettyprincess

NY_Mami said:


> The fact that went up on the stage at the Grammy's and made that big dramatic speech about people taking credit for your work and success yet she is on video saying that he has the okay to say that he made her famous because he didn't know who she was despite the fact that she sold 7 million albums before... Taylor lied...



I'm glad she made that speech! Who the hell does Kanye think he is?! He's constantly trying to discredit and minimize other peoples accomplishments and artistry. Taylor said she never gave the ok for him to say "I made that B famous," and I didnt hear that in the recording.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm intrigued enough - almost - to add Kim on snapchat to see what this is all about. I tried watching the episode last night but fell asleep.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> I'm glad she made that speech! Who the hell does Kanye think he is?! He's constantly trying to discredit and minimize other peoples accomplishments and artistry. Taylor said she never gave the ok for him to say "I made that B famous," and I didnt hear that in the recording.


What i dont undersyand is how anyone possibly takes that line seriously? Who really thinks in listening to that song that Kanye means it literally? He also says "we still hood famous" as another line. Most of the people expressing all this faux outrage at it have yet to listen to the song. In any event, Taylor's original tweet and statement do not align with what was in the recording.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Even Kanye doesn't take his lyrics seriously!
I mean this is the man that once sang 'I ain't saying she a gold digger' then married Kim Kardashian..

'She got one of your kids, got you for 18 years'


----------



## scarlet555

berrydiva said:


> What i dont undersyand is how anyone possibly takes that line seriously? Who really thinks in listening to that song that Kanye means it literally? He also says "we still hood famous" as another line. Most of the people expressing all this faux outrage at it have yet to listen to the song. In any event, Taylor's original tweet and statement do not align with what was in the recording.



I don't think her fans are paying attention to the details.  She denied talking to Kanye before the release of the song-which the recording prove is a LIE, then in her original statement, she says, she never agreed to be called a B!tch, so it sounded like from her original statement she did talk to him based on the statement alone.  

And OMG, she sounded so lame talking to him...  not the persona she wants everyone to believe.  In other words, FAKE.


----------



## terebina786

I like TS's music but not her so I'm here for all the dragging.  I'm so glad Kim released the recording.


----------



## GoGlam

This is hilarious. I can't stand Taylor so this drama is very entertaining.


----------



## New-New

I'm here for all of this because I just really love drama


----------



## deltalady

I think they're way too old be acting like this. This is petty high school drama.


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> I think they're way too old be acting like this. This is petty high school drama.


A friend of mine constantly reminds me that most adults approach life like they're still in high school and he's so right. I was having dinner with a friend last night and it was so exhausting because she kept talking about everyone around us, making commentary. I guess it amuses her but at some point, I said "you know we're not in high school anymore right?"


----------



## Ladybug09

bisousx said:


> Tap water tastes the same to me after a Brita filter and ice cubes. I have guilt about the environment so I don't buy single bottles for home use, but I know I leave my footprint in other ways like my SUV.


Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She may have every designer label at her fingertips but when it comes to underwear, this star likes to take a minimal approach.
> 
> Kim Kardashian dared to bare in a just a mesh dress and a jacket courtesy of her husband on Thursday night.
> 
> The 35-year-old made a quick dash into the OUE SkySpace launch in Downtown Los Angeles but not before showing some serious skin.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ong-targeting-Taylor-Swift.html#ixzz4EW2qYcUK


WTF does she have on???


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> I _thought_ I was seeing areolas.


U are.


----------



## MY2CENT

Dig a hole a throw all of them in it. What a sorry pathetic excuse for what we call human beings. When do these low life trailer trash grow up.


----------



## Yoshi1296

...OMG


----------



## mkr

Maybe Taylor drama will improve ratings.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Maybe this drama was created to distract people from the world's real and important issues #conspiracytheories.


----------



## Singra

dangerouscurves said:


> Maybe this drama was created to distract people from the world's real and important issues #conspiracytheories.


LOL ... No conspiracy or related organisation needed. Sadly our brains are programmed for this kind of thing, we're not really much more than primates picking each other's nits.

I also hold onto the fact (at least I hope it's true) that the majority of the world doesn't give two sh*ts about Tay Tay, Kanye or Kim K's butt. The internet's just really good at helping to create a bubble and making us think otherwise.



mkr said:


> Maybe Taylor drama will improve ratings.


To me the Taylor thing just proves that the show's days are numbered. The fast pace and interconnectedness of unfolding news and social media are the show's biggest obstacles, the format of the show is obsolete for what their brand is.


----------



## Jayne1

Yoshi1296 said:


> …OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413333
> View attachment 3413334


It makes sense she knew it was coming and composed a mini essay.  Then searched when she needed to post it. Better than writing off the top of the head and not having time to edit, but that was a good catch!  lol


----------



## shaurin

Jikena said:


> I've heard that women get a bigger a$$ after they've had children ? Is that true ?



In my experience you get a bigger errything after having kids.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Question : isn't  it illegal in the US to record a phone conversation without the other party's approval and then used it publicly? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-princess

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Question : isn't  it illegal in the US to record a phone conversation without the other party's approval and then used it publicly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app






and she is supposedly suing him over this.  which is going to do nothing but make her look even worse - go for it Kanye!!! 
she ain't mad because she didn't say it - she's mad she did and now everyone knows she did!!


----------



## purly

I don't normally follow news about any of these people and have no idea what's going on. I watched a video from Kim and saw a statement on Twitter from Taylor. What exactly is Kim calling Taylor a liar about? Sorry I'm sure this question makes me sound like a cavewoman.


----------



## bag-princess

purly said:


> I don't normally follow news about any of these people and have no idea what's going on. I watched a video from Kim and saw a statement on Twitter from Taylor. What exactly is Kim calling Taylor a liar about? Sorry I'm sure this question makes me sound like a cavewoman.





i think if you go back one page someone explained what it was about.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

bag-princess said:


> and she is supposedly suing him over this.  which is going to do nothing but make her look even worse - go for it Kanye!!!
> she ain't mad because she didn't say it - she's mad she did and now everyone knows she did!!


But for Kanye to do something "illegal" and betting on the chance that she might not sue him for various reasons.... says a lot about his character. And Kim's. 
I'm not fan of either Kanye or TS.... but I'm more repulsed by what Kanye and Kim did. They intentionally trap her in a phone convo which TS did not expect him to call in the first place. They knew it was recorded so they phrase the words to their favour. TS was probably "star-struck"/flattered at that moment. Yes she probably regretted after that...
 But... motives-wise.... Kanye and kim are definitely plotting this.


----------



## purly

I just read through the last few pages and still feel like I have no idea what's going on. I give up!


----------



## L etoile

purly said:


> I just read through the last few pages and still feel like I have no idea what's going on. I give up!



I don't really get it either, but this is what I've figured out so far (because I haven't watched the videos that were posted): Kanye west wrote some not-so-nice lyrics about Taylor Swift. Personally, they're not horrible, Eminem-like lyrics so I don't get the fuss. Anyway, KK and Kanye said that Taylor was super excited about the lyrics and they were p!ssed when Taylor publicly hated on Kanye's use of her in his song. However, Taylor claims that she didn't know that she was going to be referred to as "that b!&ch". KK has now produced a video... months after she secretly recorded Kanye's phone convo with Taylor about the lyrics. The video is illegal in some states so its release could mean a lawsuit. It's very apparent that Taylor ok-ed SOME of the lyrics but not the use of profanity. However, people have mentioned that Taylor once said she never spoke to Kanye about the lyrics (which she obv did) so she's a liar. Only parts of the video are posted so no one really has any idea what happened.

It's not as exciting as it sounds. I've checked this thread a couple of times today to see if there were any good updates. The celebs are all getting publicity which is what they want. It's become a snoozefest and I hope that the lawsuit makes this interesting. I was really hoping for something more... like she was aware of all of the lyrics or something. The part that she's mad about is the part that he never discussed with her in the video. So, Taylor is fake (which we all knew) and Kim has Kanye's back about everything (*side eye*). The only potentially interesting update would be if a lawsuit came of this.


----------



## josieblime

I believe the legalities of recording phone calls differs from state to state. On my state, it is not illegal as long as at least 1 of the parties is aware it is being recorded.


----------



## purly

L etoile said:


> I don't really get it either, but this is what I've figured out so far (because I haven't watched the videos that were posted): Kanye west wrote some not-so-nice lyrics about Taylor Swift. Personally, they're not horrible, Eminem-like lyrics so I don't get the fuss. Anyway, KK and Kanye said that Taylor was super excited about the lyrics and they were p!ssed when Taylor publicly hated on Kanye's use of her in his song. However, Taylor claims that she didn't know that she was going to be referred to as "that b!&ch". KK has now produced a video... months after she secretly recorded Kanye's phone convo with Taylor about the lyrics. The video is illegal in some states so its release could mean a lawsuit. It's very apparent that Taylor ok-ed SOME of the lyrics but not the use of profanity. However, people have mentioned that Taylor once said she never spoke to Kanye about the lyrics (which she obv did) so she's a liar. Only parts of the video are posted so no one really has any idea what happened.
> 
> It's not as exciting as it sounds. I've checked this thread a couple of times today to see if there were any good updates. The celebs are all getting publicity which is what they want. It's become a snoozefest and I hope that the lawsuit makes this interesting. I was really hoping for something more... like she was aware of all of the lyrics or something. The part that she's mad about is the part that he never discussed with her in the video. So, Taylor is fake (which we all knew) and Kim has Kanye's back about everything (*side eye*). The only potentially interesting update would be if a lawsuit came of this.



Wow, thank you for that explanation. It makes sense now.
Yeah, I would be upset if someone called me the b word in a song too, even if I said it was ok to write a song about me. 
This is silly, I'm going to go back to pretending these people don't matter again.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I like Taylor. Her songs are catchy, she has talent and she's not showing off her vajayjay every other day. But....a lying liar who lies all the lies will always be caught. Her downfall is starting and it's easy for people to jump on a bandwagon. However, the Kardashians' downfall will be epic I think. Karma catches up to you. Taylor's getting hers now, Kim and the gang will see theirs. And I'm here for it all, for entertainment purposes right? They are entertainers [emoji16]


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> An absolute desperate f***ing mess. It's hilarious.



I die


----------



## Peachysweet2013

The funny thing is that Kim works SO HARD to keep her dirt covered, and then she snitched.  Ironic.


----------



## bag-princess

SunkistSunkiss said:


> But for Kanye to do something "illegal" and betting on the chance that she might not sue him for various reasons.... says a lot about his character. And Kim's.
> I'm not fan of either Kanye or TS.... but I'm more repulsed by what Kanye and Kim did. They intentionally trap her in a phone convo which TS did not expect him to call in the first place. They knew it was recorded so they phrase the words to their favour. TS was probably "star-struck"/flattered at that moment. Yes she probably regretted after that...
> But... motives-wise.... Kanye and kim are definitely plotting this.




Yes they are and I honestly didn't think either of them was smart enough to put something like that in motion!  [emoji1]


----------



## redney

How on earth is Kim that smart or focused enough to do any of this. This reeks of PMK.


----------



## AEGIS

I wonder what the Kardashian downfall will be? Em


----------



## cdtracing

Jikena said:


> Is this whole drama on KUWTK or I have to go check a website ? Cause I like drama.
> 
> I'm watching KUTWTK. Kim has an appearance in Vegas and she said that her dress was not ok (can't recall the exact words she used) because her a$$ was "****ing huge" and that she still has 25 pounds to lose.
> 
> I've heard that women get a bigger a$$ after they've had children ? Is that true ?



After kids, boobs are bigger if you're breastfeeding but get saggy after weaning & the hips will get wider but the @zz gets flatter.


----------



## cdtracing

I can't stand any of them & think they act worse than trailer trash.  Personally, I think this is just a ploy to keep KK & Kanye relevant & their names all over social media.  Taylor fell for it & played right into their hands.  I'm sure, if someone got to digging, all kinds of skeletons would be falling out of all of their closets.


----------



## NicolesCloset

shaurin said:


> In my experience you get a bigger errything after having kids.


My feet grew too

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wasn't the footage of the phone call Kanye had with Taylor from a future documentary about Kanye? I'm not too sure but I heard something about this, in that case would Kimye be off the hook for recording without her consent because they were just filming for the documentary?

Again I don't know too much about this but maybe someone knows about this more in depth?


----------



## lazeny

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wasn't the footage of the phone call Kanye had with Taylor from a future documentary about Kanye? I'm not too sure but I heard something about this, in that case would Kimye be off the hook for recording without her consent because they were just filming for the documentary?
> 
> Again I don't know too much about this but maybe someone knows about this more in depth?[/QU





Yoshi1296 said:


> Wasn't the footage of the phone call Kanye had with Taylor from a future documentary about Kanye? I'm not too sure but I heard something about this, in that case would Kimye be off the hook for recording without her consent because they were just filming for the documentary?
> 
> Again I don't know too much about this but maybe someone knows about this more in depth?



Kanye takes a video of the whole process of his recordings for a future documentary. And based on the video, Kanye comes off as being really polite during his conversation with Swift.


----------



## Singra

lazeny said:


> Kanye takes a video of the whole process of his recordings for a future documentary. And based on the video, *Kanye comes off as being really polite during his conversation with Swift.*


Yeah what's up with that? I thought he was supposed to be struggling with mental illness these last number of months (possibly years?) but there he is being the picture of lucidity and politeness.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> After kids, boobs are bigger if you're breastfeeding but get saggy after weaning & the hips will get wider but the @zz gets flatter.



One of the reasons why I won't get any kids. Yeah, I'm that vain.


----------



## pixiejenna

Count me in #teamnoone. I'm not a big TS fan. I like some of her music, but feel that she is phony. 

However recording a phone conversation with the other party possibly not knowing is straight up shady. Yes Taylor talked with them however Year doesn't mention the  line nor does he play the song. So the only thing that Kimbo proved is that they had a phone conversation. The fact that both her and Yeaz can't leave TS alone is disturbing, they are using her to stay relevant. When the youngest party to the drama is the most mature of the group it's sad. Especially when the other two are parents, I know that their kids are too young to know or understand what's going on. But this kind of behavior is what they will be teaching them as they get older. No one wins in this situation.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MahoganyQT

NicolesCloset said:


> My feet grew too
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app



Yes! I had to get rid of most of my close toed shoes and boots. Not fun!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great article

Taylor Swift considers pursuing criminal & civil action against Kanye West

http://www.celebitchy.com/495580/ta...ing_criminal_civil_action_against_kanye_west/


----------



## AEGIS

lazeny said:


> Kanye takes a video of the whole process of his recordings for a future documentary. And based on the video, Kanye comes off as being really polite during his conversation with Swift.




Honestly I feel like Beyoncé does the same. Doesn't she record everything? Musicians have frequently recorded their music sessions. This isn't unique to Ye


----------



## AEGIS

SunkistSunkiss said:


> But for Kanye to do something "illegal" and betting on the chance that she might not sue him for various reasons.... says a lot about his character. And Kim's.
> I'm not fan of either Kanye or TS.... but I'm more repulsed by what Kanye and Kim did. They intentionally trap her in a phone convo which TS did not expect him to call in the first place. They knew it was recorded so they phrase the words to their favour. TS was probably "star-struck"/flattered at that moment. Yes she probably regretted after that...
> But... motives-wise.... Kanye and kim are definitely plotting this.


 Lol you're giving Taylor a lot of leeway. Why the hell would she be starstruck by Kanye? Why couldn't she just say no?  He's not Beyoncé.


----------



## Yoshi1296

AEGIS said:


> Honestly I feel like Beyoncé does the same. Doesn't she record everything? Musicians have frequently recorded their music sessions. This isn't unique to Ye



+1


----------



## mkr

If their show gets cancelled, I would imagine that they would have to down-size their extravagant lifestyle.  The show pays for all their trips and such.  They would go broke if they kept it up on their own.  I would love to see that happen.


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> Yeah what's up with that? I thought he was supposed to be struggling with mental illness these last number of months (possibly years?) but there he is being the picture of lucidity and politeness.


Mentally ill people are not capable of stable moments? Thought that was part of what makes them mentally ill.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> One of the reasons why I won't get any kids. Yeah, I'm that vain.


I like that you said you won't "get" any kids. It make me chuckle.


----------



## berrydiva

Laughing at you guys thinking their show will get shut down over this week's messy. It's just something to get a good laugh about on the social interwebs which has already been upstaged by Melania plagiarized speech and the Donald's plagiarized tweet. Twitter is giving me gold right now.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Laughing at you guys thinking their show will get shut down over this week's messy. It's just something to get a good laugh about on the social interwebs which has already been upstaged by *Melania plagiarized speech* and the Donald's plagiarized tweet. Twitter is giving me gold right now.


Man, I wish there was a Melania ***** thread! LOL


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> Yeah what's up with that? I thought he was supposed to be struggling with mental illness these last number of months (possibly years?) but there he is being the picture of lucidity and politeness.


Remember how we used to say Kanye spoke differently sometimes, often when being interviewed and people thought that was the real, slightly less manly Kanye.

That's what we heard. I think.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I am going to have to disagree with some of you all. I with Kim on this, how dear TS just blatantly lie like that and make it seem like she had NO IDEA of the line in the song. If I was Kim and Kanye I would be livit too.  I don't think there picking on her at all, they just want the truth to be put out there. Now I did chuckle a little that someone from the Kardashians Klan want to tell the truth when it's convenient, but still nonetheless.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Man, *I wish there was a Melania ***** thread!* LOL




   for real!!!


----------



## legaldiva

http://time.com/4410467/taylor-swift-kim-kardashian-kanye-west-recording/
Two wrongs don't make a right.  You can be for or against KKW or Taylor, but it's looking fairly clear Kanye & Kimbo committed a felony.  I would LOVE to represent Taylor on a civil suit.  No settlement.  Let's take this all the way to trial.


----------



## AEGIS

legaldiva said:


> http://time.com/4410467/taylor-swift-kim-kardashian-kanye-west-recording/
> Two wrongs don't make a right.  You can be for or against KKW or Taylor, but it's looking fairly clear Kanye & Kimbo committed a felony.  I would LOVE to represent Taylor on a civil suit.  No settlement.  Let's take this all the way to trial.



It just makes Taylor look even worst honestly.


----------



## legaldiva

AEGIS said:


> It just makes Taylor look even worst honestly.


How so? 
TBH, I am Team Taylor on this one.  It's likely surprising to Kanye to have a woman stand up to him and his entitled (yet likely oblivious) position that he can go around calling women "*****es" because it's in a song.  I lost any respect I had left for Kim when she stood by and acquiesced when he called her his "perfect *****" in a previous song.  Since when is being in good standing with a misogynistic celebrity more important than self respect? 

Did I just date myself?  lol

Also, Taylor won't have any control over whether or not criminal authorities pursue charges.


----------



## terebina786

But what felony? If it was being recorded in a room with other people present (at least Kim and Kanye, who knows who else was there) and on speaker, then it's not considered confidential, is it?


----------



## legaldiva

terebina786 said:


> But what felony? If it was being recorded in a room with other people present (at least Kim and Kanye, who knows who else was there) and on speaker, then it's not considered confidential, is it?


There are states in which one party can record a phone call without the other person's consent (39, in fact--I think), but there are 11 states in which you must have BOTH parties to the phone call consenting to the call being recorded.  California is a two party consent state ... the question is where each person was physically present when the call was made/received. 

So ultimately--there may be no criminal wrongdoing.  It's an interesting legal question, though.


----------



## tweegy

legaldiva said:


> How so?
> TBH, I am Team Taylor on this one.  It's likely surprising to Kanye to have a woman stand up to him and his entitled (yet likely oblivious) position that he can go around calling women "*****es" because it's in a song.  I lost any respect I had left for Kim when she stood by and acquiesced when he called her his "perfect *****" in a previous song.  Since when is being in good standing with a misogynistic celebrity more important than self respect?
> 
> Did I just date myself?  lol
> 
> Also, Taylor won't have any control over whether or not criminal authorities pursue charges.


But calling her a 'B' isn't the issue, no? Its Taylor saying she had no knowledge of it. Using the B is another story.

I drink a midori to Kim for coming out of character and calling Mz Taylor out. She just seems ridiculously fake and I loathe that I unconsciously sing and dance to her annoyingly overly catchy songs .... Put a stop to her Kim!


----------



## berrydiva

LOL @ being called a bish the worse offense. Comedy.


----------



## AEGIS

legaldiva said:


> How so?
> TBH, I am Team Taylor on this one.  It's likely surprising to Kanye to have a woman stand up to him and his entitled (yet likely oblivious) position that he can go around calling women "*****es" because it's in a song.  I lost any respect I had left for Kim when she stood by and acquiesced when he called her his "perfect *****" in a previous song.  Since when is being in good standing with a misogynistic celebrity more important than self respect?
> 
> Did I just date myself?  lol
> 
> Also, Taylor won't have any control over whether or not criminal authorities pursue charges.



Bc she is not really disputing the validity of his claim....or she did but most people do not find it very convincing....it's basically 'i am suing you bc your actions proved that I was indeed a liar.'


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Man, I wish there was a Melania ***** thread! LOL


Seriously. Not even for the politics but for the jokes and the deserved dragging. The memes are so good. From the speech to the pretend college degree...it's all comedy. Maybe we need a "In today's internet dragging" thread.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Laughing at you guys thinking their show will get shut down over this week's messy. It's just something to get a good laugh about on the social interwebs which has already been upstaged by Melania plagiarized speech and the Donald's plagiarized tweet. Twitter is giving me gold right now.


Oh I don't think the show will get shut down over this.  Just wishful thinking.


----------



## glamourous1098

I love how everyone is jumping on Taylor for lying, but no one seems to care that Kim inserted herself into someone else's drama for attention.  For crying out loud, this bish can't let anything not be about her.


----------



## mkr

glamourous1098 said:


> I love how everyone is jumping on Taylor for lying, but no one seems to care that Kim inserted herself into someone else's drama for attention.  For crying out loud, this bish can't let anything not be about her.


I thought we established that on page 2.


----------



## redney

glamourous1098 said:


> I love how everyone is jumping on Taylor for lying, but no one seems to care that Kim inserted herself into someone else's drama for attention.  For crying out loud, this bish can't let anything not be about her.


Either Kanye or PMK made her. Kanye, so the "heat" will be off him and on a "girl fight"  or PMK because any publicity is good publicity!


----------



## berrydiva

glamourous1098 said:


> I love how everyone is jumping on Taylor for lying, but no one seems to care that Kim inserted herself into someone else's drama for attention.  For crying out loud, this bish can't let anything not be about her.


Some facts aren't worth repeating as they won't change outcomes. The sky remains blue and Kim remains thirsty for attention.


----------



## AEGIS

glamourous1098 said:


> I love how everyone is jumping on Taylor for lying, but no one seems to care that Kim inserted herself into someone else's drama for attention.  For crying out loud, this bish can't let anything not be about her.




Someone else? It's her husband.


----------



## scarlet555

AEGIS said:


> Someone else? It's her husband.


That's kinda hard to forget, it's her hubby, so yeah, it's her business and she isn't one to shy away from drama....


----------



## Yoshi1296

glamourous1098 said:


> I love how everyone is jumping on Taylor for lying, but no one seems to care that Kim inserted herself into someone else's drama for attention.  For crying out loud, this bish can't let anything not be about her.



...it's her husband. She should stand up for him. What's the point in being married if y'all don't have each other's backs?


----------



## jenjen1964

Tmz explained the legality of the taping on our local Fox news this morning.  Apparently, she knew she was on speaker phone, because there were other people in the room chiming in on the call.  Since she was not on a private one on one conversation, and others were listening in, there was no expectation of privacy so California taping laws were not broken.  Still don't care though, my eyes are burning from KK's last few outfits


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I like that you said you won't "get" any kids. It make me chuckle.



Lol!! I just realize it makes it sound as if kids were pets.


----------



## bag-princess

legaldiva said:


> *How so? *
> .




she said she knew nothing about it.  she lied. period.





AEGIS said:


> Bc she is not really disputing the validity of his claim....or she did but most people do not find it very convincing....it's basically 'i am suing you bc your actions proved that I was indeed a liar.'



and THIS!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has been pictured for the first time since reigniting her epic feud with Taylor Swift over the weekend.

The reality star smiled more than usual as she headed into Milk Studios in Los Angeles on Tuesday wearing an intriguing ensemble.

The 35-year-old TV star certainly looked pleased after causing controversy on Sunday by leaking recordings of her husband Kanye West talking to Taylor about his song Famous - in an attempt to prove the singer lied about not approving the rapper's lyrics.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rges-time-Taylor-Swift-row.html#ixzz4EuQemqSp


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has been pictured for the first time since reigniting her epic feud with Taylor Swift over the weekend.
> 
> The reality star smiled more than usual as she headed into Milk Studios in Los Angeles on Tuesday wearing an intriguing ensemble.
> 
> The 35-year-old TV star certainly looked pleased after causing controversy on Sunday by leaking recordings of her husband Kanye West talking to Taylor about his song Famous - in an attempt to prove the singer lied about not approving the rapper's lyrics.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rges-time-Taylor-Swift-row.html#ixzz4EuQemqSp



LMAO wtf is this?!?!?!?!


----------



## AEGIS

Her outfit is awful but she looks smug af


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!! I just realize it makes it sound as if kids were pets.


Nah, pets are better behaved


----------



## NicolesCloset

There is no felony if they're all in on this ridiculousness festival. I think kanye, Kim, and tay are all planning what's next with kris

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AECornell

Is she a low budget gladiator? Wtf is that?


----------



## Slimders

That outfit is tragic.


----------



## mkr

Slimders said:


> That outfit is tragic.


They always are.


----------



## terebina786

Her face looks like it's settling nicely.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio

Milk Studios in Hollywood, California on July 19, 2016.


----------



## berrydiva

I get wanting to create a waistline with a loose fitting shirt but what is she wearing?! A belt would've been fine. What's with the boob holders lately? Why is she trying to make this a thing?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks stupid. 

So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Ok, that photo is ugly enough for me to comment on, that looks so strange!


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Seriously. Not even for the politics but for the jokes and the deserved dragging. The memes are so good. From the speech to the pretend college degree...it's all comedy. Maybe we need a "In today's internet dragging" thread.



I would live for that thread.  All the memes and gifs you could ever ask for in one centralized location!!!


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827



dear god where is this from?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827


I mean.... sure...we should celebrate women with curves (me included), but how do you celebrate with this[emoji85] ? Surely there's a more tasteful way to photograph women of different sizes??


Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827


What in the....She looks like she was made by Mattel with those lines...


----------



## scarlet555

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827


OOOOKay, this is a horrible picture.  It hurts my mind, I didn't expect it... but what am I thinking?   LOL


----------



## bisousx

I like it


----------



## jenjen1964

What is that transition from her trunk to her thighs??? It looks weird!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827


I do not understand. Waist up she looks fine but....you know I can't even finish the sentence. She needs to seek mental help for her insecurities.


----------



## kymmie

That is just strange looking.   I am not body shaming but is that normal?   Are those weird lines from wearing something UNDER her panties?

Edit: That's the type of line my fattycake self has when I wear my spanx!


----------



## berrydiva

kymmie said:


> That is just strange looking.   I am not body shaming but is that normal?   Are those weird lines from wearing something UNDER her panties?
> 
> Edit: That's the type of line my fattycake self has when I wear my spanx!


It's from her having an unnaturally large behind and lacking the thighs to match.


----------



## kymmie

The skin around her white panties isn't human but I think she's beautiful.  She just needs better handlers.  Why do they allow her to dress in an unflattering manner?   I guess they are just paid to AGREE and not ASSIST.

Or even friends not on her payroll... I know my best friend has no problem telling me "change!"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> dear god where is this from?



I think it's from a recent magazine shoot, I stumbled across it on Twitter.


----------



## coconutsboston

berrydiva said:


> It's from her having an unnaturally large behind and lacking the thighs to match.


Yep.


----------



## Stansy

Just when you think it can't get worse and Kim has reached the lowest of low, she proves you wrong.


----------



## clevercat

At least she kept her kibble 'n bits covered up (just)...


----------



## mkr

She could have looked pretty good if she stood up.  Maybe..


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> Her outfit is awful *but she looks smug af*




she looks like she is thinking "yep! i sure did!" 




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827





lawd!!!


----------



## legaldiva

What's with all this Kanye tour promotional wear?  *yawn*


----------



## coconutsboston

Stansy said:


> Just when you think it can't get worse and Kim has reached the lowest of low, she proves you wrong.


As if she read here the day we said the semi-covered up, all denim outfit wasn't THAT bad and had to toss the line back out!


----------



## redney

legaldiva said:


> What's with all this Kanye tour promotional wear?  *yawn*



Probably all the leftover stock from his tour.


----------



## lovemysavior

legaldiva said:


> How so?
> TBH, I am Team Taylor on this one.  It's likely surprising to Kanye to have a woman stand up to him and his entitled (yet likely oblivious) position that he can go around calling women "*****es" because it's in a song.  I lost any respect I had left for Kim when she stood by and acquiesced when he called her his "perfect *****" in a previous song.  Since when is being in good standing with a misogynistic celebrity more important than self respect?
> 
> Did I just date myself?  lol
> 
> Also, Taylor won't have any control over whether or not criminal authorities pursue charges.


I agree with all of this. I posted something similar on Taylor's thread!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## caitlin1214

pixiejenna said:


> Count me in #teamnoone. I'm not a big TS fan. I like some of her music, but feel that she is phony.
> 
> However recording a phone conversation with the other party possibly not knowing is straight up shady. Yes Taylor talked with them however Year doesn't mention the  line nor does he play the song. So the only thing that Kimbo proved is that they had a phone conversation. The fact that both her and Yeaz can't leave TS alone is disturbing, they are using her to stay relevant. When the youngest party to the drama is the most mature of the group it's sad. Especially when the other two are parents, I know that their kids are too young to know or understand what's going on. But this kind of behavior is what they will be teaching them as they get older. No one wins in this situation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



It is possible to know abut the song, but not know that he would call her a bish in the song. That said, Taylor is not as sweet as pie as she makes herself out to be.

And for someone claiming they "didn't care anymore", there seems to be an awful lot of harping about it. (To be fair, though, KUWTK is not actual reality, it's their version of reality.)

I'm Team Katy Perry. (She did not "steal" Taylor's dancers. They were Katy's dancers. She just wasn't on tour at the time. When she was, she borrowed them for a few tour dates.)



legaldiva said:


> There are states in which one party can record a phone call without the other person's consent (39, in fact--I think), but there are 11 states in which you must have BOTH parties to the phone call consenting to the call being recorded.  California is a two party consent state ... the question is where each person was physically present when the call was made/received.
> 
> So ultimately--there may be no criminal wrongdoing.  It's an interesting legal question, though.



If not a legal question than certainly an ethical one.



berrydiva said:


> Seriously. Not even for the politics but for the jokes and the deserved dragging. The memes are so good. From the speech to the pretend college degree...it's all comedy. Maybe we need a "In today's internet dragging" thread.



Did you see the Bring It On clip of the scene where the Clovers do their cheer right back at the Toros at the football game. Michelle *****'s face was on the head Clover and Melania's was on the head Toro.



Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has been pictured for the first time since reigniting her epic feud with Taylor Swift over the weekend.
> 
> The reality star smiled more than usual as she headed into Milk Studios in Los Angeles on Tuesday wearing an intriguing ensemble.
> 
> The 35-year-old TV star certainly looked pleased after causing controversy on Sunday by leaking recordings of her husband Kanye West talking to Taylor about his song Famous - in an attempt to prove the singer lied about not approving the rapper's lyrics.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rges-time-Taylor-Swift-row.html#ixzz4EuQemqSp


Is that an extra t-shirt stuck under that corset/belt thing?


redney said:


> Probably all the leftover stock from his tour.


If I were married to a musician, I'd want to support him, too, but damn! 
I think Kim and her tour shirts is the non-verbal version of what Khloe used to do when she flashed her ring and constantly brought up her husband, Lammy, whom she married on her wedding day.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

That picture with her legs spread is wrong on so many levels, I am so confused with the weird lines on the sides, I kept staring at it thinking I've never seen that on anybody before. It's so tacky and gross, seriously who looked at that and thought it was a good idea. So many questions...


----------



## Brandless

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827


Is that for real? Her lower extremities look like those snap on thighs you see  in plastic dolls.


----------



## L etoile

Is her nose different again? It seems more scoopy from the side. Thoughts?


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> via Zimbio
> 
> Milk Studios in Hollywood, California on July 19, 2016.




She looks like a featherbed tied in the middle


----------



## dell

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827



It's her ass trying to come forward and be in the pic [emoji848][emoji106]


----------



## caitlin1214

Haha! Her azz is photobombing!


----------



## White Orchid

Is she actually wearing Spanx UNDER her leggings, lol???


----------



## White Orchid

You gotta check out this clip!  Listen to Kourtney's comments re telling the truth with her emotionless face.  No wonder Scott can't commit to her lol.

https://instagram.com/p/BH2qBijDoXA/


----------



## stylemepretty

Brandless said:


> Is that for real? Her lower extremities look like those snap on thighs you see  in plastic dolls.


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Is she actually wearing Spanx UNDER her leggings, lol???


A robot has more emotion than Kourt!


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> You gotta check out this clip!  Listen to Kourtney's comments re telling the truth with her emotionless face.  No wonder Scott can't commit to her lol.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BH2qBijDoXA/




She can't even hide how lazy she is. She just wants a check.


----------



## tweegy

I'm done LOL


----------



## mkr

Kanye probably put her up to this so he wouldn't take the hit for it.  He probably wrote the script.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> Kanye probably put her up to this so he wouldn't take the hit for it.  He probably wrote the script.


Someone had to write the script because Kim is not that smart to do all this herself.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Is she actually wearing Spanx UNDER her leggings, lol???


This is a rhetorical question, right?


----------



## bag-princess

boy they are going in on Taylor!!!  
------

Already deemed dead by an artist who painted a gigantic RIP mural of T-Swizzle out in Australia, some clever netizen hacked Taylor’s Wikipedia page and changed her “birth name” from her Taylor Alison Swift to Taylor* “Slithering Snake Becky With The Good Lies” Alison Swift.* Terrible, but it actually has a nice ring to it if we’re being honest.

The prankster didn’t just stop there, either. Under alias, Taylor was nicknamed “Victim” and “Regina George,” the crazy, underhanded, nefarious teen from the greatest movie of all time, _Mean Girls_. Other unauthorized edits made on Taylor’s page included her biography. Until official Wikipedia editors realized the “Shake It Off” singer’s page had been hacked, *Taylor was nothing but a “fraud that got dragged to the grave by successful businesswoman Kim Kardashian.*” Ouch!


https://www.yahoo.com/music/someone-hacked-taylor-swifts-wikipedia-164820383.html


----------



## skislope15

Has this been posted yet? I looked quickly and didn't see it


----------



## berrydiva

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 3416453
> 
> 
> Has this been posted yet? I looked quickly and didn't see it


That's hilarious. Fake but hilarious anyway.


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 3416453
> 
> 
> Has this been posted yet? I looked quickly and didn't see it



lol that is photoshopped on his shirt


----------



## mkr

Ya know, I wouldn't be surprised if Kris had them made up.


----------



## Yoshi1296

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 3416453
> 
> 
> Has this been posted yet? I looked quickly and didn't see it



HAHA!! Where can I buy this!?!?!? I need it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

AEGIS said:


> lol that is photoshopped on his shirt



Aww  I was so ready to get one of these. LOL


----------



## tweegy

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 3416453
> 
> 
> Has this been posted yet? I looked quickly and didn't see it



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for taking fashion risks.

And Kim Kardashian showed off another daring look as she turned her baggy Tshirt into a mini dress with the help of a leather bustier on Thursday.

The 35-year-old wore a black Life of Pablo Tshirt under the lace-up corset as she dined with friend Larsa Pippen at Katsuya in Brentwood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dinner-friend-Larsa-Pippen.html#ixzz4F7devVXE


----------



## mkr

Pirate wench?


----------



## myown

it´s a bra!


----------



## Jikena

Weird outfit. Is it just me or has she been walking around with a little smile on her face for the past few days ? Is it because some people are starting to like her because of Swift ?


----------



## mkr

I don't think people are starting to like her, but she may think she's more "all that" because of Taylor.  Well, more so than she already thought she was.


----------



## Aminamina

It's like they're filming some German porn in there...horrible looks


----------



## Brandless

Is this another one of Kanye's fashion vision? What a mess.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

I kind of like it [emoji85][emoji28]. Should I have my eyes checked [emoji6][emoji12]hehe


----------



## tweegy

She looks like a failed attempt at a homemade superhero like on 'Kicka$$'...

Maybe her superhero name should be 'LadyReceipts'



Aminamina said:


> It's like they're filming some German porn in there...horrible looks


----------



## Jikena

That "belt" looks awful, but if she was wearing a normal belt, I wouldn't mind the outfit. At least it's her size and she doesn't have her boobs on display. I don't know if it's photoshopped, but her legs are looking really good. Also, I really like when she styles her hair simple like this.


----------



## L etoile

Kim's new nose is cute but a bit scoopy. When did she get this one?


----------



## Swanky

She put a harness on a t-shirt? LMBO!
They both look ridic IMO.


----------



## kymmie

At least her shoes look cute...


----------



## legaldiva

This is too much.  She looks like the elementary school kids wearing their backpack with the strap ends tied as a belt.  I did that all the time.  IN 1986.


----------



## AEGIS

Larsa Pippen is such a try hard.  She is too old for such tomfoolery.


----------



## mkr

That belt? looks like it's plastic not leather.  Pleather.  It probably cost a fortune but looks cheap.  Sort of like her.


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> Larsa Pippen is such a try hard.  She is too old for such tomfoolery.



Did you watch her when she was on Real Housewives? She was the biggest bish, never liked her since then.


----------



## Stansy

In spite of all the fillers the nasolabial lines are showing...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's shown a surprising amount of determination when it comes to shedding the baby weight.

And Kim Kardashian showcased the results of her brutal weight loss regime on Friday, as she stepped out in Los Angeles.

The mother-of-two squeezed her slimmed down curves into a fashion-forward outfit of a tailored turtleneck dress and matching fluffy mules.

While the outfit perfectly showcased her weight loss - Kim is nearing her 120lbs goal - it also revealed her reliance on her not so secret weapon - Spanx.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tleneck-dress-fluffy-mules.html#ixzz4FBBit9qX


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for taking fashion risks.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showed off another daring look as she turned her baggy Tshirt into a mini dress with the help of a leather bustier on Thursday.
> 
> The 35-year-old wore a black Life of Pablo Tshirt under the lace-up corset as she dined with friend Larsa Pippen at Katsuya in Brentwood.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dinner-friend-Larsa-Pippen.html#ixzz4F7devVXE



If it was a black tunic (and not a freaking Yeezus shirt) and the belt wasn't so cheap looking, I could KIND of see where she was going with it. 



Sasha2012 said:


> She's shown a surprising amount of determination when it comes to shedding the baby weight.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showcased the results of her brutal weight loss regime on Friday, as she stepped out in Los Angeles.
> 
> The mother-of-two squeezed her slimmed down curves into a fashion-forward outfit of a tailored turtleneck dress and matching fluffy mules.
> 
> While the outfit perfectly showcased her weight loss - Kim is nearing her 120lbs goal - it also revealed her reliance on her not so secret weapon - Spanx.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tleneck-dress-fluffy-mules.html#ixzz4FBBit9qX


Shoes with fluffy bits on the toes look too much like maribou slippers to me. (I know the heel is too high, making it a shoe, not a slipper, but I'm still getting a slipper vibe.)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> She's shown a surprising amount of determination when it comes to shedding the baby weight.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showcased the results of her brutal weight loss regime on Friday, as she stepped out in Los Angeles.
> 
> The mother-of-two squeezed her slimmed down curves into a fashion-forward outfit of a tailored turtleneck dress and matching fluffy mules.
> 
> While the outfit perfectly showcased her weight loss - Kim is nearing her 120lbs goal - it also revealed her reliance on her not so secret weapon - Spanx.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tleneck-dress-fluffy-mules.html#ixzz4FBBit9qX



I love this look. She looks good here. Does anyone know what kind of bag/wrist let thingy she's carrying?


----------



## whimsic

Someone's getting fired for forgetting to photoshop her lipo scar..


----------



## mkr

whimsic said:


> Someone's getting fired for forgetting to photoshop her lipo scar..


Haha I saw that too!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks really good in the above pics. That top knot is really working for her.


----------



## caitlin1214

whimsic said:


> Someone's getting fired for forgetting to photoshop her lipo scar..


Lipo scar? Where?


----------



## Irishgal

I have no idea what made me think of this but I would pay good money to have a stoned Snoop narrate a slide show of her fashion fails. If you've seen the videos of him narrating Wild Kingdom clips you know what I mean. Hysteria would ensue.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye out in LA today and yesterday











 \




via Daily Mail


----------



## coconutsboston

Did she have another recent nose job? I don't recall her having that same swoop at the bottom like Kim Zolciak does.


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> I have no idea what made me think of this but I would pay good money to have a stoned Snoop narrate a slide show of her fashion fails. If you've seen the videos of him narrating Wild Kingdom clips you know what I mean. Hysteria would ensue.


YES!


----------



## Sasha2012

It's clear Kim Kardashian loves nothing more than cuddling up to her daughter.

And North West shared a tender moment with the reality star, as the pair played with her doll on Friday.

North, three, seemed more interested in her Minnie Mouse toy than her mother, exclaiming 'it can talk'.

Kim, who held North to her chest while Snapchatting, told her oldest child 'You're the cutest' before teling her: 'Gimme kiss. Gimme kiss!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...air-play-Minnie-Mouse-doll.html#ixzz4FCOJZyBi


----------



## Bag*Snob

Her curls  are gorgeous.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Sasha2012 said:


> via Zimbio
> 
> Milk Studios in Hollywood, California on July 19, 2016.



Um. Nah. 

When i see that belt i cant help but think of the mean teacher, Agatha from the Matilda movie back in 1996. LMFAO


----------



## KayuuKathey

Nori is so cute


----------



## Liberty817

Anyone know the brand of her glasses in the weird tour shirt and corset ensemble?


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> Someone's getting fired for forgetting to photoshop her lipo scar..


You made me look for it! Now I see it!


----------



## cdtracing

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827



Some things cannot be unseen...I need to wash my eyes out with acid.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> She's shown a surprising amount of determination when it comes to shedding the baby weight.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showcased the results of her brutal weight loss regime on Friday, as she stepped out in Los Angeles.
> 
> The mother-of-two squeezed her slimmed down curves into a fashion-forward outfit of a tailored turtleneck dress and matching fluffy mules.
> 
> While the outfit perfectly showcased her weight loss - Kim is nearing her 120lbs goal - it also revealed her reliance on her not so secret weapon - Spanx.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tleneck-dress-fluffy-mules.html#ixzz4FBBit9qX


I got excited when I read she was wearing mules but they're only slingbacks. Damn you Daily Fail! [emoji3]


----------



## whimsic

caitlin1214 said:


> Lipo scar? Where?


----------



## rockhollow

why is Saint the unseen child?
I know that Kim commented on it on KUWTK, saying she couldn't understand why people keep asking about Saint. 
I guess I'm one of those people. 
For such a 'public' family, it does seem weird.
North is such a beautiful little girl, Saint must be a cutie too.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her old face is coming back a little


----------



## Stansy

So Kanye doesn't sweat either?


----------



## bisousx

coconutsboston said:


> Did she have another recent nose job? I don't recall her having that same swoop at the bottom like Kim Zolciak does.



I can see it! 

It looks good.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been impressively single-minded about shedding her baby weight.

And just seven months after welcoming her second child into the world, Kim Kardashian has hit her target of 120lbs.

'I’m definitely to my goal weight,' the 5ft3 star boasted as she talked to People magazine at MGM Grand’s Hakkasan in Las Vegas on Friday.

Kim certainly looked fantastic as she showcased her curves in a plunging strapless vintage Galliano dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rget-piling-70lbs-pregnant.html#ixzz4FH84E9k7


----------



## mkr

I must say she looks better. Her face looks better but the nose is different.  I think the right implant is too big, but this look is much improved.

Although they all reek of trying too hard.


----------



## Wildflower22

I wonder if she's 120lbs before or after Photoshop.


----------



## Lola69

North's hair [emoji177][emoji179][emoji177]


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks! I was confused for a minute, because I thought, "Wait! She's not showing her stomach, and I don't see any on her arms!"

It's like a Where's Waldo of "dentist" scars.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> via Zimbio
> 
> Milk Studios in Hollywood, California on July 19, 2016.


OMG this ish is straight up Peggy Bundy, Capri leggings, heels, high waisted "belt". Expect Peggy rocked this look Kimbo just looks like a hot mess.


Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye out in LA today and yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail


As usual Yeaz is all smiles when he's out with the boys.


Sasha2012 said:


> It's clear Kim Kardashian loves nothing more than cuddling up to her daughter.
> 
> And North West shared a tender moment with the reality star, as the pair played with her doll on Friday.
> 
> North, three, seemed more interested in her Minnie Mouse toy than her mother, exclaiming 'it can talk'.
> 
> Kim, who held North to her chest while Snapchatting, told her oldest child 'You're the cutest' before teling her: 'Gimme kiss. Gimme kiss!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...air-play-Minnie-Mouse-doll.html#ixzz4FCOJZyBi


I die love the curls, finally they let her natural hair come through! Of course North was more interested in a talking doll than her own mom, the doll probably has a larger vocabulary than Kimbo.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> She's shown a surprising amount of determination when it comes to shedding the baby weight.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showcased the results of her brutal weight loss regime on Friday, as she stepped out in Los Angeles.
> 
> The mother-of-two squeezed her slimmed down curves into a fashion-forward outfit of a tailored turtleneck dress and matching fluffy mules.
> 
> While the outfit perfectly showcased her weight loss - Kim is nearing her 120lbs goal - it also revealed her reliance on her not so secret weapon - Spanx.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tleneck-dress-fluffy-mules.html#ixzz4FBBit9qX



Love this look


----------



## Lounorada

I'm guessing that along with the help of photoshop, she's been wearing some sort of waist-trainer underneath her spanx recently (either that or some industrial strength shape-wear that squeezes in your waist) because that sudden small waist she seems to be showing off definitely isn't hers naturally.
 This new small waist is also the reason she looks skinnier all of a sudden.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Lounorada said:


> I'm guessing that along with the help of photoshop, she's been wearing some sort of waist-trainer underneath her spanx recently (either that or some industrial strength shape-wear that squeezes in your waist) because that sudden small waist she seems to be showing off definitely isn't hers naturally.
> This new small waist is also the reason she looks skinnier all of a sudden.



"Industrial strength shape-wear" LMFAO [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## mkr

She has mentioned that she uses waist trainers in the past.  Between that and the double spanx, I would say she has a high tolerance for pain.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> She has mentioned that she uses waist trainers in the past.  Between that and the double spanx, I would say she has a high tolerance for pain.



She would have to have a high tolerance for pain seeing as who her mother & her husband are.


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> She would have to have a high tolerance for pain seeing as who her mother & her husband are.


I die!


----------



## L etoile

coconutsboston said:


> Did she have another recent nose job? I don't recall her having that same swoop at the bottom like Kim Zolciak does.



I mentioned this a few pages back. It's definitely a new scoopy nose!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I haven't seen her this small in a long time.  I actually forgot she had a son till ya'll mentioned it.


----------



## coconutsboston

L etoile said:


> I mentioned this a few pages back. It's definitely a new scoopy nose!


I can't keep up! Is this a new one in addition to the one she had circa December 2015, or is she settling into that one and that's the reason it looks different?


----------



## Sasha2012

*What Would Taylor Say? Kim Kardashian and Calvin Harris Celebrate Jennifer Lopez's Birthday in Vegas*

For Kim Kardashian West and Jennifer Lopez, what happens in Vegas ... is well-documented Kim's Snapchat. 

The reality star celebrated the pop icon's birthday by attending her show in Vegas. Lopez, now 47, rang in her birthday with friends and boyfriend Casper Smart following her performance. And another guest in attendance? None other than Calvin Harris, who joined in to party and lip sync some Kanye Westafter the Internet-crashing feud between Kim, Kanye and Harris's ex-girlfriendTaylor Swift. 

The DJ posted a video earlier this week of himself lip-syncing Kanye's controversial "Famous" song. Kim also posted a Snapchat singing along to the now-infamous lyric, "I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex. Why? I made that ***** famous. I made that ***** famous." 

And on Saturday night, the DJ posted a Snapchat video of himself dancing with the birthday girl. He didn't ignore Kardashian West either – a source tells PEOPLE that the pair were friendly and chatted at the party. 

"About last night...Pre birthday turn up!! @balmain," the singer posted on her Instagram on Sunday. 

Kardashian West has been turning up in Vegas all weekend long, starting with an appearance at Hakkasan nightclub at the MGM Grand hotel on Friday. She danced and sang with friends, including Larsa Pippen, Carla DiBello LaLa Anthony and Maria Menounos. The same crew was there for Lopez's birthday, and Anthony posted an Instagram of the women with the caption, "Happy Birthday @jlo we had so much fun tonight!!! Concert was AMAZING!!"

The friends danced and sang along to all of JLo's hits, including "Love Don't Cost A Thing," and several videos posted to Kardashian West's Snapchat showed all of the fun – and many selfies – of the girls' night out.

The fun continued with everyone singing "Happy Birthday" to Lopez with a giant cake. At one point, Lopez was struggling to blow out her candles and said, "It's a big one." Kardashian West then rushed over and says, "We'll hold it for you," but Lopez managed to blow them out before saying, "I got it, I got it." 

Lopez's Vegas show, _Jennifer Lopez: ALL I HAVE_ is her first-ever headlining residency at Planet Hollywood Resort and Casino. Performances continue through the summer. 

http://www.people.com/article/jlo-celebrates-birthday-with-kim-k-and-calvin-harris-in-vegas


----------



## ChanelMommy

^^The plastic surgery & fillers are *really* coming out in the above selfie pic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What a room. They look ridiculous.


----------



## krissa

Wow she looks good.


----------



## AECornell

I still can't figure out how Maria Menounos fits into all of this...


----------



## V0N1B2

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What a room. They look ridiculous.


They all kinda look the same. 
I was worried for Kim when I saw her holding that cake with candles on it.  One false move and her face would have slid right off.


----------



## White Orchid

AECornell said:


> I still can't figure out how Maria Menounos fits into all of this...


Pretty much a nobody (pathetically) trying to be a somebody, methinks.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

JLo keeps getting hotter! I hope I'll "age" like that! She has always been an example (beauty and body wise) [emoji173]️


----------



## mkr

I'm surprised Lopez would hang with Kim.  I don't know why.  This is mean but it makes me like her a little less.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> JLo keeps getting hotter! I hope I'll "age" like that! She has always been an example (beauty and body wise) [emoji173]️



Yup! She's stunning.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> *What Would Taylor Say? Kim Kardashian and Calvin Harris Celebrate Jennifer Lopez's Birthday in Vegas*
> 
> For Kim Kardashian West and Jennifer Lopez, what happens in Vegas ... is well-documented Kim's Snapchat.
> 
> The reality star celebrated the pop icon's birthday by attending her show in Vegas. Lopez, now 47, rang in her birthday with friends and boyfriend Casper Smart following her performance. And another guest in attendance? None other than Calvin Harris, who joined in to party and lip sync some Kanye Westafter the Internet-crashing feud between Kim, Kanye and Harris's ex-girlfriendTaylor Swift.
> 
> The DJ posted a video earlier this week of himself lip-syncing Kanye's controversial "Famous" song. Kim also posted a Snapchat singing along to the now-infamous lyric, "I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex. Why? I made that ***** famous. I made that ***** famous."
> 
> And on Saturday night, the DJ posted a Snapchat video of himself dancing with the birthday girl. He didn't ignore Kardashian West either – a source tells PEOPLE that the pair were friendly and chatted at the party.
> 
> "About last night...Pre birthday turn up!! @balmain," the singer posted on her Instagram on Sunday.
> 
> Kardashian West has been turning up in Vegas all weekend long, starting with an appearance at Hakkasan nightclub at the MGM Grand hotel on Friday. She danced and sang with friends, including Larsa Pippen, Carla DiBello LaLa Anthony and Maria Menounos. The same crew was there for Lopez's birthday, and Anthony posted an Instagram of the women with the caption, "Happy Birthday @jlo we had so much fun tonight!!! Concert was AMAZING!!"
> 
> The friends danced and sang along to all of JLo's hits, including "Love Don't Cost A Thing," and several videos posted to Kardashian West's Snapchat showed all of the fun – and many selfies – of the girls' night out.
> 
> The fun continued with everyone singing "Happy Birthday" to Lopez with a giant cake. At one point, Lopez was struggling to blow out her candles and said, "It's a big one." Kardashian West then rushed over and says, "We'll hold it for you," but Lopez managed to blow them out before saying, "I got it, I got it."
> 
> Lopez's Vegas show, _Jennifer Lopez: ALL I HAVE_ is her first-ever headlining residency at Planet Hollywood Resort and Casino. Performances continue through the summer.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/jlo-celebrates-birthday-with-kim-k-and-calvin-harris-in-vegas



You can see J. Lo's waist is a lot smaller than Kim's which means those pictures where Kim's waist look smaller were photoshopped.


----------



## Irishgal

V0N1B2 said:


> They all kinda look the same.
> I was worried for Kim when I saw her holding that cake with candles on it.  One false move and her face would have slid right off.



They do all look the same- and they look like a crew working the Cosmopolitan in Vegas hoping to a Dubai booking.
Except J-Lo, she's the one with talent and looks amazing.


----------



## LavenderIce

mkr said:


> I'm surprised Lopez would hang with Kim.  I don't know why.  This is mean but it makes me like her a little less.


I noticed they've been at a few of the same functions where they take pictures together.  I think one of the holidays or PMK's birthday?  J Lo should stick with Lea Remini, at least she has some character to speak of.  This crew of d-listers brings her star power down IMO.



Irishgal said:


> *They do all look the same- and they look like a crew working the Cosmopolitan in Vegas hoping to a Dubai booking.*
> Except J-Lo, she's the one with talent and looks amazing.



LOL at the bolded.  J-Lo is the one with talent and her looks at all hers.  Her booty?  Not injectables.  Her waistline?  Hers through proper diet and exercise.  Not PS or waist trainers.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> I'm surprised Lopez would hang with Kim.  I don't know why.  This is mean but it makes me like her a little less.


I was gonna say the same thing. Didn't know Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she got had such a THOT crew. French looks creepy as hell in the background...


----------



## tweegy

AECornell said:


> I still can't figure out how Maria Menounos fits into all of this...


Don't worry, I'm sure Maria is wondering the same..


----------



## mkr

Jennifer is probably wondering as well...


----------



## Ms.parker123

I must admit she's looking better. Besides some of these horrendous a$$ outfits.
And IDK I wonder if she just got a little botox in her nose, the botox can make a nose look like you went under the knife when really you didn't. Look a K Michelle


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> I was gonna say the same thing. Didn't know Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she got had such a THOT crew. French looks creepy as hell in the background...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I always laugh when you say Jenny From The Block Don't Judge Her For The Rocks!


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> *They do all look the same- and they look like a crew working the Cosmopolitan in Vegas hoping to a Dubai booking.*
> Except J-Lo, she's the one with talent and looks amazing.









  That's hysterical!!


----------



## shaurin

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> JLo keeps getting hotter! I hope I'll "age" like that! She has always been an example (beauty and body wise) [emoji173]️



Seriously.  J Lo's abs are destroying Kim.


----------



## cdtracing

shaurin said:


> Seriously.  J Lo's abs are destroying Kim.



Unfortunately, Kim couldn't look as good on her best day as J Lo would look on her worst day.  J Lo is natural & aging well.  Kim is so plastic at this point, if she had gotten any closer to that cake, her face would have melted.


----------



## mkr

I thought Kim would have had her abs removed.   They might make her look fat


----------



## caitlin1214

In the first photo, it almost looks (to me) like Jennifer Lopez is saying to Kim, "Who are you and why are you at my party/in my photo?".


----------



## White Orchid

So like, how comes French's oriface, oops, I mean Khloe, not invited?


----------



## J. Fisk

I saw this today and thought of Kim...


----------



## J. Fisk

J. Fisk said:


> View attachment 3420863
> 
> 
> I saw this today and thought of Kim...


----------



## White Orchid

Such a fugly outfit, if it can be called that.


----------



## caitlin1214

I saw this today and thought of Kim...[/QUOTE]
It's a $9.99 back brace! 


When I had scoliosis, I was rocking one of these: 



(Under the clothes and never at school.)


----------



## aleksandras

She's trying so hard to be a trendsetter. And failing every step of the way


----------



## mkr

She needs an intervention on that show "what not to wear".


----------



## Sasha2012

One could almost hear the Sex and the City theme but instead of Sarah Jessica Parker alter ego Carrie Bradshaw, it was Kim Kardashian and company.

The 35-year-old reality star appeared to be walking on air as she enjoyed a shopping spree on Saturday at the posh Shops at Crystals mall in Las Vegas with her girl posse.

Kim had that sexy style going for her in a very low-cute champagne-coloured slip dress that showed off her curvy figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...as-shopping-spree-gal-pals.html#ixzz4FXK7z7NK


----------



## terebina786

They all look ridiculous.


----------



## mkr

I'm tired of seeing her still veiny from having kids boobs.  They look even bigger here.  
 Is she trying to have a squad like Taylor?


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> One could almost hear the Sex and the City theme but instead of Sarah Jessica Parker alter ego Carrie Bradshaw, it was Kim Kardashian and company.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star appeared to be walking on air as she enjoyed a shopping spree on Saturday at the posh Shops at Crystals mall in Las Vegas with her girl posse.
> 
> Kim had that sexy style going for her in a very low-cute champagne-coloured slip dress that showed off her curvy figure.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...as-shopping-spree-gal-pals.html#ixzz4FXK7z7NK



Nope they are not SITC


----------



## Irishgal

Not two brain cells to rub together in that whole group.


----------



## jenjen1964

Ummm, that is a slip, not a "slip dress"!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Larsa Pippen looks like a "lady of the night!"


----------



## poopsie

can you say "try hard"? 

I knew you could


----------



## coconutsboston

Did 'Ye buy her this squad?


----------



## mkr

Well at least she got some new shoes...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Larsa  Go have a seat somewhere.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mkr said:


> Is she trying to have a squad like Taylor?



It is starting to feel a bit single white female up in here with the new permanent creepy smirk others pointed out and her hanging out with Taylor's ex and the articles about Kim's new "girl posse." Maybe Kanye infected her with his unsettling Taylor obsession is some sort of folie a deux.


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It is starting to feel a bit single white female up in here with the new permanent creepy smirk others pointed out and her hanging out with Taylor's ex and the articles about Kim's new "girl posse." Maybe Kanye infected her with his unsettling Taylor obsession is some sort of folie a deux.


Maybe she's afraid to go out alone since she called Taylor out.  There just might be a gang war.

Shirts v Blouses


----------



## coconutsboston

How did Maria Menunos get wrapped up in this?


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] sex and the city theme song bahaha!


----------



## caitlin1214

LaAgradecida said:


> Larsa Pippen looks like a "lady of the night!"


Haha! I remember being on a family vacation in Hawaii. I must have been about 8 or 9 at the time, so my brother was about 7. We were in our rental car, on the way to dinner, and we saw some scantily clad women  standing on a street corner. 

One of us asked my parents about them and my parents referred to them in almost the same way: "Ladies of the Evening."

I don't remember asking any follow-up questions.


----------



## khriseeee

Sasha2012 said:


> One could almost hear the Sex and the City theme but instead of Sarah Jessica Parker alter ego Carrie Bradshaw, it was Kim Kardashian and company.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star appeared to be walking on air as she enjoyed a shopping spree on Saturday at the posh Shops at Crystals mall in Las Vegas with her girl posse.
> 
> Kim had that sexy style going for her in a very low-cute champagne-coloured slip dress that showed off her curvy figure.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...as-shopping-spree-gal-pals.html#ixzz4FXK7z7NK



I love the blue dress the asian girl is wearing!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I like that one too.


----------



## sunshinesash

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Larsa  Go have a seat somewhere.


lmaooo gurrrl you read my mind


----------



## sunshinesash

aleksandras said:


> She's trying so hard to be a trendsetter. And failing every step of the way


we all know the puppeteer behind that show....kanyeezy


----------



## caitlin1214

khriseeee said:


> I love the blue dress the asian girl is wearing!!!


Me, too!


----------



## gillianna

terebina786 said:


> They all look ridiculous.


It looks like they got paid from the previous night and are out spending their cash.


----------



## Sasha2012

For such a publicity-loving family, baby Saint West has proved remarkably allusive.

But at seven months of age, Kim Kardashian has obviously decided it's time to share her darling baby with the world.

The proud mother showed off her handsome boy on a family outing on Tuesday - a moment caught on camera, of course, for Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Joining big sister North, three, and his cousins, Mason, six, Penelope, four, and 19-month-old Reign, the smiling baby was at the center of attention on the trip to San Diego.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-shows-baby-Saint-time.html#ixzz4FZrUw1pl


----------



## LaAgradecida

What is going on with Kris' cheeks?!?!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LaAgradecida said:


> What is going on with Kris' cheeks?!?!



And Kim's azz


----------



## berrydiva

Omg. He's a doll! And save North's edges.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All the kids are so adorable. Somebody please take those shorts away from Kim.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG Saint's cheeks are so chubby! He's adorable.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I recently tried on a pair of those shorts to wear for spin class... And no... Even for actual exercise they look stupid!!

She needs to stop trying to make this 'look' happen... It looks AWFUL!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

The youngster wore her hair pulled up into a high bun as she sported a choker necklace and Converse high tops.

Earlier that day Kris' mother MJ as opened a new store in San Diego.

During the outing, which saw nearly the whole clan in attendance, North's baby brother Saint made his public debut.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dmother-MJ-s-82nd-birthday.html#ixzz4FaNcqCKG


----------



## bisousx

North is such a beautiful child.


----------



## aleksandras

I wish they would stop trying to make those plastic shoes happen. Love her hair in a ponytail though!


----------



## ranihrvn

north is adorable! 
if only she shares more of saint west.. but maybe she will not bother to bring both of her kids since they're still toddler and infant.
anyway when i saw her forbes cover magz, she does look like kim k circa 2007. maybe she toned her botox down?


----------



## lilapot

I wish they'll dress this beautiful girl in an age-appropriate outfit. If Kim wore the nightie she was papped in last week, then it's a mom-daughter matchy outfit and I think the consensus was it was just not a good look on her (a grown woman) so you can only imagine it on a child. Sad.


----------



## terebina786

Like what is this?? 90s Hooker Chic???

I don't get it.


----------



## ashlie

I feel bad for her toes.


----------



## DiorT

wtf is up with those toes?? yuck.


----------



## coconutsboston

So, when she didn't get rave reviews on wearing her nightie out, she went next-level and just said f-it and wore just Spanx? Interesting.

ETA: what's around her neck? An old telephone cord?


----------



## Irishgal

LaAgradecida said:


> What is going on with Kris' cheeks?!?!



It's great how clearly they show up in that picture, her fillers look awful, all angular.


----------



## Irishgal

I think the DNA gods looked her the parents and took pity on North so they made her darling to make up for the horrible, vapid parents she got stuck with.


----------



## chowlover2

Kakes looks like a serving wench in a biker bar in that pic.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sasha2012 said:


> The youngster wore her hair pulled up into a high bun as she sported a choker necklace and Converse high tops.
> 
> Earlier that day Kris' mother MJ as opened a new store in San Diego.
> 
> During the outing, which saw nearly the whole clan in attendance, North's baby brother Saint made his public debut.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dmother-MJ-s-82nd-birthday.html#ixzz4FaNcqCKG



Who the hell does Kim think she is, Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman?


----------



## AEGIS

wow this she really dresses North as a thotler...that is so damn sad to see. why is a toddler in silk nightie? the suggestive imagery there is just too much .


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> wow this she really dresses North as a thotler...that is so damn sad to see. why is a toddler in silk nightie? the suggestive imagery there is just too much .


Totally agree. 
The silk slips combined with the chokers she's always wearing is just so inappropriate for a 3yr old to be wearing, SMH. They seem to have made this Norths uniform, poor kid.
At least Kourtneys kids are for the majority, dressed in comfortable, age-appropriate clothes.


----------



## mkr

Wonder what Kim's outfit looks like from the back...


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Who is making these toddler negligees?!  It even has a tiny slit.  Nope.  Can't.


----------



## White Orchid

Kris really has to do something with those fillers under her eyes.  It looks like it's solidified!
She also looks like she has finally had fillers injected into her hands from these recent photos.


----------



## bisousx

Kim looks fantastic.


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> Kris really has to do something with those fillers under her eyes.  It looks like it's solidified!
> She also looks like she has finally had fillers injected into her hands from these recent photos.



I think they just photoshopped her hands. There is a strange puffiness to the picture that looks altered. Good catch!


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Wonder what Kim's outfit looks like from the back...


A damn lumpy mess...

Zimbio











Tragic.


----------



## caitlin1214

Penelope's blue and white sundress is adorable.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> A damn lumpy mess...
> 
> Zimbio
> 
> View attachment 3422828
> 
> 
> 
> Tragic.


Two things:I did the whole spandex as pants thing (with a loose top) and that's a fashion phase I regret. (In my defense, I read the Baby Sitters Club, I was a huge fan of Claudia and her outfits involved leggings and bike shorts.)  

Also, for a minute there, I thought she had a tattoo on the back of her calf. Then I scrolled down all the way and realized the ties on her shoes are really tight.


----------



## labelwhore04

I actually completely forgot that Kim has a 2nd kid.


----------



## mkr

labelwhore04 said:


> I actually completely forgot that Kim has a 2nd kid.


So did she.


----------



## VickyB

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Who is making these toddler negligees?!  It even has a tiny slit.  Nope.  Can't.



LMAO!!


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> A damn lumpy mess...
> 
> Zimbio
> View attachment 3422825
> 
> View attachment 3422827
> 
> View attachment 3422832
> 
> View attachment 3422828
> 
> View attachment 3422833
> 
> 
> Tragic.


Thank you so much for the illusive backside pics! We hardly get rear view pics any more!!! You made my day! I wish we had rear view pics of the "ladies of the night" pap walk!


----------



## Brandless

Lounorada said:


> A damn lumpy mess...
> 
> Zimbio
> View attachment 3422825
> 
> View attachment 3422827
> 
> View attachment 3422832
> 
> View attachment 3422828
> 
> View attachment 3422833
> 
> 
> Tragic.



Indeed. The last pic kinda reminds me of the lamp shade with a leg in the Christmas Story.


----------



## chowlover2

Does she really think all the lumps and bumps from the various shape wear look good from the rear??? It's a hot mess.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sasha2012 said:


> She's shown a surprising amount of determination when it comes to shedding the baby weight.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showcased the results of her brutal weight loss regime on Friday, as she stepped out in Los Angeles.
> 
> The mother-of-two squeezed her slimmed down curves into a fashion-forward outfit of a tailored turtleneck dress and matching fluffy mules.
> 
> While the outfit perfectly showcased her weight loss - Kim is nearing her 120lbs goal - it also revealed her reliance on her not so secret weapon - Spanx.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tleneck-dress-fluffy-mules.html#ixzz4FBBit9qX



Photoshopped or not, She looks really good! 

Edit: her children are so adorable! They're gonna be little heartbreakers when they get older! [emoji173]️


----------



## White Orchid

Normally when one wears bicycle type of shorts, they can kinda ride up your crack (sorry).  But this is not the case with Kim because you know she's wearing at least one pair of Spanx underneath, if not two.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> So did she.


Now, now.  I'm sure she does look in on him now and again.


----------



## mkr

She looked pretty good in the leather outfit.  Well until she turned around.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Normally when one wears bicycle type of shorts, they can kinda ride up your crack (sorry).  But this is not the case with Kim because you know she's wearing at least one pair of Spanx underneath, if not two.


Huh? Bicycle shorts ride up your crack? Since when. I have never actually seen that happen....lots of messengers wear them here and I look at their butts a lot. Lol.


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> Normally when one wears bicycle type of shorts, they can kinda ride up your crack (sorry).  But this is not the case with Kim because you know she's wearing at least one pair of Spanx underneath, if not two.



Yesss. I was trying to figure out what was wrong with her a$$. There is no a$$ crack. Like, you can't see the two cheeks clearly, it's just one big watermelon.  Which is why it's a "diaper butt" I guess. It really doesn't look good.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Huh? Bicycle shorts ride up your crack? Since when. I have never actually seen that happen....lots of messengers wear them here and I look at their butts a lot. Lol.



lol ok Tina Belcher


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Saint looks more like Kim and North look more like Ye to me, both are adorable. If those two did nothing else right, they made gorgeous children.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West has admitted that he loves nothing more than seeing his wife Kim Kardashian's hourglass figure naked - but it's what's inside that matters most to him.

The musician gushed about his deep his love of his wife's famous nude selfies before naming her 'heart' as his favourite body part, in the next breath.

The power couple share their second ever joint fashion cover in the 'ICONS' issue of Harper's BAZAAR this September, pulling together a suitably sensual shoot to go alongside it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sists-favourite-body-heart.html#ixzz4FiFzxQk2


----------



## coconutsboston

labelwhore04 said:


> I actually completely forgot that Kim has a 2nd kid.


As did I.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jikena said:


> Yesss. I was trying to figure out what was wrong with her a$$. There is no a$$ crack. Like, you can't see the two cheeks clearly, it's just one big watermelon.  Which is why it's a "diaper butt" I guess. It really doesn't look good.


Me too! Then I wondered if she had the crack surgically removed.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> lol ok Tina Belcher


lol. I love that show.


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Saint looks more like Kim and North look more like Ye to me, both are adorable. If those two did nothing else right, they made gorgeous children.



Agree. They are two perfect looking babies.


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> I actually completely forgot that Kim has a 2nd kid.


hahaha!

*kim walk in room*
ah my only child North! You know how have a star up there. the North-star. Penelope does not have a star
North "what about my baby brother?"
kim "what baby?"


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I kinda like the Bazaar pics, except that the second cover with her behind him looks really, really photoshopped, the contrast is too high and they look waxy...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian showed off her newly trim and very svelte body again on Wednesday as she stepped out in San Diego in a beige wrap-around shirt dress.

The reality star, 35, who recently declared she'd hit her goal weight of 120 pounds following the birth of son Saint West, appeared slimmer than ever in the thigh-skimming number.

The mini dress that was belted at the waist accentuated her still curvy figure while revealing the extent of her weight loss and the results of her commitment to wearing a waist trainer. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-emphasizes-tiny-waist.html#ixzz4FkIgKqbp


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West has admitted that he loves nothing more than seeing his wife Kim Kardashian's hourglass figure naked - but it's what's inside that matters most to him.
> 
> The musician gushed about his deep his love of his wife's famous nude selfies before naming her 'heart' as his favourite body part, in the next breath.
> 
> The power couple share their second ever joint fashion cover in the 'ICONS' issue of Harper's BAZAAR this September, pulling together a suitably sensual shoot to go alongside it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sists-favourite-body-heart.html#ixzz4FiFzxQk2



I like these pics!


----------



## SRICH76

This link form dilsted.com http://dlisted.com/2016/07/28/kim-kartrashians-knipples-are-just-as-powerful-as-adeles-vocal-cords/ is hilarious. 
Here's a small section:-

_*Kanye on how Kim’s body is really important to the world:* I love her nude selfies. Like, I love the ones from the side, the back ones, and the front. I just love seeing her naked; I love nudity. And I love beautiful shapes. I feel like it’s almost a Renaissance thing, a painting, a modern version of a painting. I think it’s important for Kim to have her figure. To not show it would be like Adele not singing.

We all could write a million jokes about that last one, but why bother when Kanye pretty much explained himself by saying this during the interview:

Here’s something that’s contrary to popular belief: I actually don’t like thinking. I think people think I like to think a lot. And I don’t. I do not like to think at all.

“We know” said everyone who read that Adele ****._


----------



## caitlin1214

myown said:


> hahaha!
> 
> *kim walk in room*
> ah my only child North! You know how have a star up there. the North-star. Penelope does not have a star
> North "what about my baby brother?"
> kim "what baby?"


Haha! 

(Also, Penelope may not have a star, but she has a main belt asteroid: the 201 Penelope.)


----------



## Chagall

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827


Why would anyone want to be photographed looking so terrible. Most people would want to hide their big fat thighs.


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks stupid.
> 
> So...I'm confused? What the hell is going on here and who in their right minds approved this photo???
> 
> View attachment 3414827


i... dont... understand that photo!


----------



## myown

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha!
> 
> (Also, Penelope may not have a star, but she has a main belt asteroid: the 201 Penelope.)


----------



## mkr

She lives in a bubble.


----------



## chowlover2

SRICH76 said:


> This link form dilsted.com http://dlisted.com/2016/07/28/kim-kartrashians-knipples-are-just-as-powerful-as-adeles-vocal-cords/ is hilarious.
> Here's a small section:-
> 
> _*Kanye on how Kim’s body is really important to the world:* I love her nude selfies. Like, I love the ones from the side, the back ones, and the front. I just love seeing her naked; I love nudity. And I love beautiful shapes. I feel like it’s almost a Renaissance thing, a painting, a modern version of a painting. I think it’s important for Kim to have her figure. To not show it would be like Adele not singing.
> 
> We all could write a million jokes about that last one, but why bother when Kanye pretty much explained himself by saying this during the interview:
> 
> Here’s something that’s contrary to popular belief: I actually don’t like thinking. I think people think I like to think a lot. And I don’t. I do not like to think at all.
> 
> “We know” said everyone who read that Adele ****._


That explains why she walks around half naked most of the time...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I skimmed though that Bazaar article and Kim and Kanye compliment each other in every way. A little good, bad and a lot of bat sh!t crazy.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a busy mother-of-two with a booming empire under her belt.

But, proving family always comes first, Kim Kardashian managed to mix work with girl time on Friday, as she enjoyed an afternoon with sister Khloe and their mother Kris Jenner while filming yet another scene for their reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Fans could barely take their eyes off of the three ladies as they strolled through Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, where they also were treated with decadent desserts at the nearby Beverly Wilshire Hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...trousers-plunging-films-KUWTK-Khloe-Kris.html


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She is a busy mother-of-two with a booming empire under her belt.
> 
> But, proving family always comes first, Kim Kardashian managed to mix work with girl time on Friday, as she enjoyed an afternoon with sister Khloe and their mother Kris Jenner while filming yet another scene for their reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> Fans could barely take their eyes off of the three ladies as they strolled through Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, where they also were treated with decadent desserts at the nearby Beverly Wilshire Hotel.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...trousers-plunging-films-KUWTK-Khloe-Kris.html


Insane! Fashion victim coupled with egomaniac. Looks like she didn't have time to fully change out of her "Lady of the Night"  get up so she left on the pants and  just opted to change her top. No matter, I'm here enjoying every ridiculous moment. AND DANG! I missed them at these locals by 1 day!


----------



## White Orchid

That coat with those pants?  Um.  OK


----------



## mkr

She wore that top yesterday...


----------



## Yoshi1296

I love those pants! Judging from the design they're probably Balmain. But I don't like how she styled them with the top and and the field jacket.


----------



## Oryx816

Yoshi1296 said:


> I love those pants! Judging from the design they're probably Balmain. But I don't like how she styled them with the top and and the field jacket.



You don't like the top with those pants?!  That is because you lack Kanye's genius perspective and vision!


----------



## mkr

Kris looks good.


----------



## lizmil

The Kanye quote that he doesn't like to think... In my head, I heard I do not like green eggs and ham..

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love the dress and coat Kris has on.  Kim's pants would be nice if styled correctly.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I also immediately thought the Kanye quote had a very Dr. Seuss cadence to it. 

Honestly this is a good look for Kim. She doesn't look like she's going to rip her pants.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oryx816 said:


> You don't like the top with those pants?!  That is because you lack Kanye's genius perspective and vision!



LOL!!!! I'm truly deprived of artistic ability!! Haha!!


----------



## rockhollow

Doesn't look like those trousers are very comfortable to sit in though.
Thank goodness at least they look like they fit her.

Kris is rocking the black and white outfit.


----------



## gazoo

Anyone see this interview? They come across pretty funny to me.

Source: http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/photography/a16784/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-interview/
*ICONS: IN BED WITH KIM AND KANYE*
*Kim Kardashian West and Kanye West's house sits atop a steep driveway in a gated community in Los Angeles's Bel Air neighborhood. Kanye, on the phone, is pacing in front of the house, occasionally obscured by a column or a shiny silver sports car. He waves me in with a publicly infrequent smile and apologizes for his workout gear: Miami Heat shorts and a black T-shirt.

This is not really their house, though. This is a stage home where the family—West, Kardashian, and their children, North, three, and Saint, nine months—are camping (a term used loosely; the place is majestically minimal) for the next few weeks until their new home is finally ready. Prior to this, they'd spent more than a year at the Calabasas home of Kim's mother, Kris Jenner.

Kim click-clacks in, wearing a long, khaki Lycra dress—"a Yeezy sample"—and full, precise makeup. Kanye perches on a coffee table between two gigantic white couches. On the table are some art books: Annie Leibovitz, the architect Álvaro Siza, and oddly, one titled Great Stud-Farms of the World. "Huh?" Kanye says when I ask if, for any reason, he's into stud farms."Nah, that's not our book.That's for staging."*
*
And when it comes to staging, Kim and Kanye know a thing or two...
Kanye West: I think we should get an outdoor shower.

Kim Kardashian West: Well, outside would be freezing, so maybe one inside and one outside. One and one.

KW: But there's a way that you can open the glass, like a sunroof. I'm thinking about the plaster too, around the bathtub.

KKW: We'll discuss.

Laura Brown: Okay! So, this is in no particular order. Kanye, your favorite body part—your own or Kim's.

KW: Is the face a body part? My favorite body part of Kim's: heart.

KKW: Awww, now I have to say the same. But of my own, I like my upper stomach. I just seem to always have abs.When I'm not really pregnant, I have a great two-pack. [Laughs.] And of Kanye's? I have to say his heart. And I've always loved his legs.

LB: Favorite song of all time?

KW:"All Along the Watchtower." The Jimi Hendrix cover.

KKW: I really like the song "Only One" [West with Paul McCartney].

LB: Favorite Taylor Swift song?

KW: For me? I don't have one.

KKW: I was such a fan of hers.

LB: Favorite book?

KKW: Embraced by the Light. It's about a woman who passed away during surgery, and she went to heaven, had her experience, and then came back. My dad [Robert Kardashian] would try to get me to read it, and I wouldn't. Then when he passed away, I was cleaning out my room in his house, and I found it. I read it, and it helped me. I felt like my dad was okay.

KW: Yeah, I don't have an answer for that.

KKW: Your mom's book or your book?

KW: Yeah, but that's like, you know...

KKW: Too self-promotional?

KW: Yeah, too promotional.

LB: Celebrity crush when you were young?

KKW: I thought Johnny Depp was so cute when I was younger. Kanye, didn't you like Pam Anderson?

KW: Yeah! That's what I would say.

LB: Historical figure you identify with?

KKW: This one is hard.

KW: Us? Muhammad Ali, Marilyn Monroe—all day. Next question.

LB: Hidden talent? I don't know if you guys hide your talents, but if you do ...

KKW: I can smell when someone has a cavity. It's a very specific smell—not a bad-breath smell—but something that is really strong.

KW: I can analyze people's intentions. Immediately.That's just a warning. To everyone.

LB: Biggest insecurity?

KKW: I would say looking fat sometimes. I really do take it seriously. I try to do what I can and diet and stay in shape, and it does make me insecure when I'm heavy.

KW: I used to have insecurity about my finances, then I announced that I had debt, and now I don't have any insecurities.

KKW: Then you didn't have any debt; it seemed to all figure it out.

LB: You just put it out there, like The Secret.

KKW: Don't think that will work for everyone.

KW: People will definitely use that against you if someone knows that. But the one thing I don't have an insecurity about is public perception. I'm not going to conform to it, you know?

LB: Yes, the more attention you pay to the winds, you can overthink things.

KW: Here's something that's contrary to popular belief: I actually don't like thinking. I think people think I like to think a lot. And I don't. I do not like to think at all.

LB: You're an underthinker.

KW: I think about things to put them in a place where I don't have to think about them anymore. Say if I had a child with a really bad mom, I would have to think more than if I had a child with a good mom. I'm just doing my homework early. I told my trainer today, I'm a mix of a 14-year-old high schooler and a 60-year-old guy. It can never fall into the 30s or the 40s. It has to be 100 percent 60 or 100 percent 14, no in between.

LB: Can you please make that into a T-shirt? Okay, how much do you really sleep? On social media you are asleep all the time.

KKW: He can fall asleep anywhere.

KW: I can sleep. I love sleep; it's my favorite.

KKW: He took me to a fashion meeting in Paris once. I'd never met these people; I was so nervous. It was the beginning of our relationship, and I didn't know anyone in fashion. And he passed out at the table. I'm like, "I'm so sorry, we're jet-lagged." You don't know the number of times I've had to say that. I always flat-out lie that he's jet-lagged, even if we've been home for months. [Laughs.] Me? I'm up at like 6 a.m. With my trainer, running up the hill you drove up to get here.

LB: Most annoying habit?

KKW: I think he gets really annoyed because I just hate fittings. I'll just be like,"Ah, I can't find something to wear." I get so worked up every time I'm rushing; I get annoyed with rushing. Then I get in a bad mood—I'm so cranky. I hate being late.

KW: It's so hard to do fittings [for Yeezy] because we want to do things that are inspiring, that people could look at and say, "Wow, I like that color palette, I could put that together." And there are so many images of things that it's almost impossible to have your clothes go up against the amount you're seeing and carry it into one language. That's why I'm always fighting either to have a house work with us or to head a house. It's a lifestyle I can totally see: the future, modern Versailles, modern Versace, modern Calabasas, paparazzi, celebrity language. I just want to build a collection that's around me and my wife and my kids. Because Kris and the family, they have the power of communication. This is the number one communications company.

LB: You're saying you've got the power of the idea.

KW: The idea. I know I wasn't allowed to go to fashion school; I can't cut a dress like Galliano, right? But I had enough wherewithal to go to that studio on my first collection and bring Kim, [stylist] Christine Centenera, Ian Connor, Theophilus London, Virgil Abloh...they all came down to [Vetements/Balenciaga designer] Demna Gvasalia's studio that night and hung out. (And then Demna, as you probably know, he worked on Yeezy Season 1.) Anyway, I want to say a controversial thing for this article...

LB: I'm ready.

KKW: Laura's question was, What's annoying?

KW: What designer on the planet can sell, consistently, 40,000 shoes. In two minutes?

KKW: One minute.

LB: Wow. Yeezy does it. Okay, change of subject. Favorite selfie pose?

KKW: I love a selfie in the mirror.

KW: I love her nude selfies. Like, I love the ones from the side, the back ones, and the front. I just love seeing her naked; I love nudity. And I love beautiful shapes. I feel like it's almost a Renaissance thing, a painting, a modern version of a painting. I think it's important for Kim to have her figure. To not show it would be like Adele not singing.

LB: Kanye, nude selfies?

KW: I used to do nude selfies in my single days.You'd get a good cock shot here and there. [Laughs.] Gotta keep it rock 'n' roll.

LB: I'd assume scale is important.

KW: Yeah, it's all about scale. You don't become a rock star for no reason.

LB: Who's more vain?

KKW: I mean, me.

KW: Yeah, I think she has vanity. And with me, I don't give a ****, bro; it is what it is. I'm the best—now what? I don't know if that's a vain statement. I don't particularly like photos of myself, though.

KKW: Yeah, what is the definition of vain? I want to look up exactly what the definition is.[Googles.] Vain, definition: "having or showing an excessively high opinion of one's appearance, abilities, or worth."

LB: Speaking of pride, tweets you're proud of and tweets you regret.

KKW: I don't regret any tweets. I'm not a tweeter and deleter. So I have no regrets.

KW: She hates tweeters and deleters.

LB: Kim, blonde or brunette?

KKW: Blonde. Brunette is who I am obviously, it's my core. Blonde Kim is this alter ego; she has a vibe to her that I love.

LB: Could you have predicted the reaction to your nude selfie with the black bars?

KKW: I was about to get in the shower; I took a nude selfie, kept it in my phone for over a year. I just liked the picture, so I was like,"Let me put censor bars on it and post it." I don't do things to be like, "This is powerful. I'm going to show you guys that this is my 'message.''' I'm not that type of person. I'm empowered by it, but I'm not doing it specifically to show power.

LB: It was a weird response because we've all seen your body before.

KKW: Yeah, that's what was so shocking. And when I put the bars on it, it was more covered up than a bikini!

LB: What was the last thing you bought yourselves and each other?

KKW: The last thing I bought was a pair of Isabel Marant sandals. I don't wear flats, so it's hard for me to buy sandals. Kanye is the hardest person to buy something for, so I bought…

KW: You extended the bathroom and bedroom on the house.

KKW: I rented an island for his birthday. A far, far away place where no one can find us.

KW: You see, those are the type of statements that make people not like us, more so than the "I'm the best" statement. It's more the "Oh, yeah, I just rented an island for his birthday ..." You know in Meet the Parents, Owen Wilson's character? All of our **** is like Owen Wilson's character; he's like, "This is when we jumped off Mount Everest, and we wore turtle flight suits or whatever."

LB: Is there anything you wish the world didn't know about you?

KKW: Definitely. I was going to say some ugly looks and stuff.

KW: Some pregnancy stuff. You killed this second pregnancy, though.Your body slammed that crap. You made that second pregnancy your *****.

KKW: I wish I had a little bit more privacy.

LB: Okay, TV shows you binge-watch?

KW/KKW: Empire.

LB: What would you do if you were invisible?

KW: Women's locker room.

KKW: I would probably creepily follow my kids around, see how they act, see what they talk about. I record my daughter just talking because the things she says are so funny. I could watch her talk all day.

KW: Yeah, maybe. See, Kim? Yours is so much nicer than mine.

LB: What makes you both laugh?

KKW: Kanye just says the funniest analogies that are so random. I should start keeping a book—in 20 years, I'll have a big book of analogies.They always make me laugh.

KW: Kim's just a funny person in general.

KKW: But I don't get credit for being funny; it's, like, not a thing.

KW: I think my sense of humor is really dark and super twisted and stuff like that. It's like, "Is this a funny joke for real? Or am I just rich?" See? That was funny.

LB: What would you bring to a desert island?

KKW: My kids. My phone.

KW: Not me. [Laughs.] I would bring my laptop and the Internet.

LB: How would you like to be remembered?

KKW: I'd like to be remembered as someone who was smart in business, works hard, and can be sexy and a mom. A powerful but still sexy, nonconforming woman. And I would hope that Kanye would be remembered for being smart and sticking to what he believes.

KW: Determined. I would say my determination is way higher than my smartness.

KKW: A lot of people have strong beliefs, but they don't have the confidence to really stick to them. I really respect Kanye for that.

LB: I personally really enjoy your use of capital letters.

KW: Yeah, all caps. Next time I'm doing all raps in all caps.

KKW: Kanye, what do you want to be remembered for?

KW: Your answer was so much better. I was going to say the whole thing about global warming and we're all going to be gone.











*


----------



## mkr

Yawn


----------



## White Orchid

"Way better than my smartness". 

"Smartness"


----------



## LaAgradecida

gazoo said:


> Anyone see this interview? They come across pretty funny to me.
> 
> Source: http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/photography/a16784/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-interview/
> *ICONS: IN BED WITH KIM AND KANYE*
> *Kim Kardashian West and Kanye West's house sits atop a steep driveway in a gated community in Los Angeles's Bel Air neighborhood. Kanye, on the phone, is pacing in front of the house, occasionally obscured by a column or a shiny silver sports car. He waves me in with a publicly infrequent smile and apologizes for his workout gear: Miami Heat shorts and a black T-shirt.
> 
> This is not really their house, though. This is a stage home where the family—West, Kardashian, and their children, North, three, and Saint, nine months—are camping (a term used loosely; the place is majestically minimal) for the next few weeks until their new home is finally ready. Prior to this, they'd spent more than a year at the Calabasas home of Kim's mother, Kris Jenner.
> 
> Kim click-clacks in, wearing a long, khaki Lycra dress—"a Yeezy sample"—and full, precise makeup. Kanye perches on a coffee table between two gigantic white couches. On the table are some art books: Annie Leibovitz, the architect Álvaro Siza, and oddly, one titled Great Stud-Farms of the World. "Huh?" Kanye says when I ask if, for any reason, he's into stud farms."Nah, that's not our book.That's for staging."*
> *
> And when it comes to staging, Kim and Kanye know a thing or two...
> Kanye West: I think we should get an outdoor shower.
> 
> Kim Kardashian West: Well, outside would be freezing, so maybe one inside and one outside. One and one.
> 
> KW: But there's a way that you can open the glass, like a sunroof. I'm thinking about the plaster too, around the bathtub.
> 
> KKW: We'll discuss.
> 
> Laura Brown: Okay! So, this is in no particular order. Kanye, your favorite body part—your own or Kim's.
> 
> KW: Is the face a body part? My favorite body part of Kim's: heart.
> 
> KKW: Awww, now I have to say the same. But of my own, I like my upper stomach. I just seem to always have abs.When I'm not really pregnant, I have a great two-pack. [Laughs.] And of Kanye's? I have to say his heart. And I've always loved his legs.
> 
> LB: Favorite song of all time?
> 
> KW:"All Along the Watchtower." The Jimi Hendrix cover.
> 
> KKW: I really like the song "Only One" [West with Paul McCartney].
> 
> LB: Favorite Taylor Swift song?
> 
> KW: For me? I don't have one.
> 
> KKW: I was such a fan of hers.
> 
> LB: Favorite book?
> 
> KKW: Embraced by the Light. It's about a woman who passed away during surgery, and she went to heaven, had her experience, and then came back. My dad [Robert Kardashian] would try to get me to read it, and I wouldn't. Then when he passed away, I was cleaning out my room in his house, and I found it. I read it, and it helped me. I felt like my dad was okay.
> 
> KW: Yeah, I don't have an answer for that.
> 
> KKW: Your mom's book or your book?
> 
> KW: Yeah, but that's like, you know...
> 
> KKW: Too self-promotional?
> 
> KW: Yeah, too promotional.
> 
> LB: Celebrity crush when you were young?
> 
> KKW: I thought Johnny Depp was so cute when I was younger. Kanye, didn't you like Pam Anderson?
> 
> KW: Yeah! That's what I would say.
> 
> LB: Historical figure you identify with?
> 
> KKW: This one is hard.
> 
> KW: Us? Muhammad Ali, Marilyn Monroe—all day. Next question.
> 
> LB: Hidden talent? I don't know if you guys hide your talents, but if you do ...
> 
> KKW: I can smell when someone has a cavity. It's a very specific smell—not a bad-breath smell—but something that is really strong.
> 
> KW: I can analyze people's intentions. Immediately.That's just a warning. To everyone.
> 
> LB: Biggest insecurity?
> 
> KKW: I would say looking fat sometimes. I really do take it seriously. I try to do what I can and diet and stay in shape, and it does make me insecure when I'm heavy.
> 
> KW: I used to have insecurity about my finances, then I announced that I had debt, and now I don't have any insecurities.
> 
> KKW: Then you didn't have any debt; it seemed to all figure it out.
> 
> LB: You just put it out there, like The Secret.
> 
> KKW: Don't think that will work for everyone.
> 
> KW: People will definitely use that against you if someone knows that. But the one thing I don't have an insecurity about is public perception. I'm not going to conform to it, you know?
> 
> LB: Yes, the more attention you pay to the winds, you can overthink things.
> 
> KW: Here's something that's contrary to popular belief: I actually don't like thinking. I think people think I like to think a lot. And I don't. I do not like to think at all.
> 
> LB: You're an underthinker.
> 
> KW: I think about things to put them in a place where I don't have to think about them anymore. Say if I had a child with a really bad mom, I would have to think more than if I had a child with a good mom. I'm just doing my homework early. I told my trainer today, I'm a mix of a 14-year-old high schooler and a 60-year-old guy. It can never fall into the 30s or the 40s. It has to be 100 percent 60 or 100 percent 14, no in between.
> 
> LB: Can you please make that into a T-shirt? Okay, how much do you really sleep? On social media you are asleep all the time.
> 
> KKW: He can fall asleep anywhere.
> 
> KW: I can sleep. I love sleep; it's my favorite.
> 
> KKW: He took me to a fashion meeting in Paris once. I'd never met these people; I was so nervous. It was the beginning of our relationship, and I didn't know anyone in fashion. And he passed out at the table. I'm like, "I'm so sorry, we're jet-lagged." You don't know the number of times I've had to say that. I always flat-out lie that he's jet-lagged, even if we've been home for months. [Laughs.] Me? I'm up at like 6 a.m. With my trainer, running up the hill you drove up to get here.
> 
> LB: Most annoying habit?
> 
> KKW: I think he gets really annoyed because I just hate fittings. I'll just be like,"Ah, I can't find something to wear." I get so worked up every time I'm rushing; I get annoyed with rushing. Then I get in a bad mood—I'm so cranky. I hate being late.
> 
> KW: It's so hard to do fittings [for Yeezy] because we want to do things that are inspiring, that people could look at and say, "Wow, I like that color palette, I could put that together." And there are so many images of things that it's almost impossible to have your clothes go up against the amount you're seeing and carry it into one language. That's why I'm always fighting either to have a house work with us or to head a house. It's a lifestyle I can totally see: the future, modern Versailles, modern Versace, modern Calabasas, paparazzi, celebrity language. I just want to build a collection that's around me and my wife and my kids. Because Kris and the family, they have the power of communication. This is the number one communications company.
> 
> LB: You're saying you've got the power of the idea.
> 
> KW: The idea. I know I wasn't allowed to go to fashion school; I can't cut a dress like Galliano, right? But I had enough wherewithal to go to that studio on my first collection and bring Kim, [stylist] Christine Centenera, Ian Connor, Theophilus London, Virgil Abloh...they all came down to [Vetements/Balenciaga designer] Demna Gvasalia's studio that night and hung out. (And then Demna, as you probably know, he worked on Yeezy Season 1.) Anyway, I want to say a controversial thing for this article...
> 
> LB: I'm ready.
> 
> KKW: Laura's question was, What's annoying?
> 
> KW: What designer on the planet can sell, consistently, 40,000 shoes. In two minutes?
> 
> KKW: One minute.
> 
> LB: Wow. Yeezy does it. Okay, change of subject. Favorite selfie pose?
> 
> KKW: I love a selfie in the mirror.
> 
> KW: I love her nude selfies. Like, I love the ones from the side, the back ones, and the front. I just love seeing her naked; I love nudity. And I love beautiful shapes. I feel like it's almost a Renaissance thing, a painting, a modern version of a painting. I think it's important for Kim to have her figure. To not show it would be like Adele not singing.
> 
> LB: Kanye, nude selfies?
> 
> KW: I used to do nude selfies in my single days.You'd get a good cock shot here and there. [Laughs.] Gotta keep it rock 'n' roll.
> 
> LB: I'd assume scale is important.
> 
> KW: Yeah, it's all about scale. You don't become a rock star for no reason.
> 
> LB: Who's more vain?
> 
> KKW: I mean, me.
> 
> KW: Yeah, I think she has vanity. And with me, I don't give a ****, bro; it is what it is. I'm the best—now what? I don't know if that's a vain statement. I don't particularly like photos of myself, though.
> 
> KKW: Yeah, what is the definition of vain? I want to look up exactly what the definition is.[Googles.] Vain, definition: "having or showing an excessively high opinion of one's appearance, abilities, or worth."
> 
> LB: Speaking of pride, tweets you're proud of and tweets you regret.
> 
> KKW: I don't regret any tweets. I'm not a tweeter and deleter. So I have no regrets.
> 
> KW: She hates tweeters and deleters.
> 
> LB: Kim, blonde or brunette?
> 
> KKW: Blonde. Brunette is who I am obviously, it's my core. Blonde Kim is this alter ego; she has a vibe to her that I love.
> 
> LB: Could you have predicted the reaction to your nude selfie with the black bars?
> 
> KKW: I was about to get in the shower; I took a nude selfie, kept it in my phone for over a year. I just liked the picture, so I was like,"Let me put censor bars on it and post it." I don't do things to be like, "This is powerful. I'm going to show you guys that this is my 'message.''' I'm not that type of person. I'm empowered by it, but I'm not doing it specifically to show power.
> 
> LB: It was a weird response because we've all seen your body before.
> 
> KKW: Yeah, that's what was so shocking. And when I put the bars on it, it was more covered up than a bikini!
> 
> LB: What was the last thing you bought yourselves and each other?
> 
> KKW: The last thing I bought was a pair of Isabel Marant sandals. I don't wear flats, so it's hard for me to buy sandals. Kanye is the hardest person to buy something for, so I bought…
> 
> KW: You extended the bathroom and bedroom on the house.
> 
> KKW: I rented an island for his birthday. A far, far away place where no one can find us.
> 
> KW: You see, those are the type of statements that make people not like us, more so than the "I'm the best" statement. It's more the "Oh, yeah, I just rented an island for his birthday ..." You know in Meet the Parents, Owen Wilson's character? All of our **** is like Owen Wilson's character; he's like, "This is when we jumped off Mount Everest, and we wore turtle flight suits or whatever."
> 
> LB: Is there anything you wish the world didn't know about you?
> 
> KKW: Definitely. I was going to say some ugly looks and stuff.
> 
> KW: Some pregnancy stuff. You killed this second pregnancy, though.Your body slammed that crap. You made that second pregnancy your *****.
> 
> KKW: I wish I had a little bit more privacy.
> 
> LB: Okay, TV shows you binge-watch?
> 
> KW/KKW: Empire.
> 
> LB: What would you do if you were invisible?
> 
> KW: Women's locker room.
> 
> KKW: I would probably creepily follow my kids around, see how they act, see what they talk about. I record my daughter just talking because the things she says are so funny. I could watch her talk all day.
> 
> KW: Yeah, maybe. See, Kim? Yours is so much nicer than mine.
> 
> LB: What makes you both laugh?
> 
> KKW: Kanye just says the funniest analogies that are so random. I should start keeping a book—in 20 years, I'll have a big book of analogies.They always make me laugh.
> 
> KW: Kim's just a funny person in general.
> 
> KKW: But I don't get credit for being funny; it's, like, not a thing.
> 
> KW: I think my sense of humor is really dark and super twisted and stuff like that. It's like, "Is this a funny joke for real? Or am I just rich?" See? That was funny.
> 
> LB: What would you bring to a desert island?
> 
> KKW: My kids. My phone.
> 
> KW: Not me. [Laughs.] I would bring my laptop and the Internet.
> 
> LB: How would you like to be remembered?
> 
> KKW: I'd like to be remembered as someone who was smart in business, works hard, and can be sexy and a mom. A powerful but still sexy, nonconforming woman. And I would hope that Kanye would be remembered for being smart and sticking to what he believes.
> 
> KW: Determined. I would say my determination is way higher than my smartness.
> 
> KKW: A lot of people have strong beliefs, but they don't have the confidence to really stick to them. I really respect Kanye for that.
> 
> LB: I personally really enjoy your use of capital letters.
> 
> KW: Yeah, all caps. Next time I'm doing all raps in all caps.
> 
> KKW: Kanye, what do you want to be remembered for?
> 
> KW: Your answer was so much better. I was going to say the whole thing about global warming and we're all going to be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this a REAL interview?

This has to be a joke! Is it supposed to be a parody?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't even know why you would interview them. They should have done it like the Beyonce article that was just quotes about Beyonce from other people.


----------



## Oryx816

They deserve each other.  

I wish I could get back the few minutes and brain cells I spent on that vapid exchange.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> That coat with those pants?  Um.  OK


Whatever it takes to cover her @ss...


----------



## Sasha2012

It won't be long until he'll be on yet another arena tour.

But on Saturday, Kanye West set aside time for the number one priority in his life - his family - during an outing in Woodland Hills.

The rapper was every inch the doting dad as he carried his slumbering little girl North West, three, out of the car and towards trampoline amusement park Sky High Sports.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bering-daughter-North-arms.html#ixzz4G399pWk5


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha you're slacking.  Where are the pix with her 'new' do?  The ones where she's sans undies


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> *Kim Kardashian introduced to the world her dramatic new hair cut on Sunday.
> The 35-year-old's hair was sleek and several inches shorter as she stepped out in West Hollywood with husband Kanye West.
> The mother-of-two turned heads in a khaki green thigh-skimming dress and nude boots.*
































Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shorter-hair-car-ride-husband-Kanye-West.html


----------



## Oryx816

Is she trying to look like Kylie?  It isn't working.[emoji107]

Side note: I do like the LV petite malle!


----------



## Sasha2012

White Orchid said:


> Sasha you're slacking.  Where are the pix with her 'new' do?  The ones where she's sans undies


I just saw it when FreeSpirit posted the pics  The dress is tacky but it looks like she's at least wearing nude panties and I do like the hair!


----------



## Strawberree

gazoo said:


> Anyone see this interview? They come across pretty funny to me.
> 
> Source: http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/photography/a16784/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-interview/
> *ICONS: IN BED WITH KIM AND KANYE*
> *Kim Kardashian West and Kanye West's house sits atop a steep driveway in a gated community in Los Angeles's Bel Air neighborhood. Kanye, on the phone, is pacing in front of the house, occasionally obscured by a column or a shiny silver sports car. He waves me in with a publicly infrequent smile and apologizes for his workout gear: Miami Heat shorts and a black T-shirt.
> 
> This is not really their house, though. This is a stage home where the family—West, Kardashian, and their children, North, three, and Saint, nine months—are camping (a term used loosely; the place is majestically minimal) for the next few weeks until their new home is finally ready. Prior to this, they'd spent more than a year at the Calabasas home of Kim's mother, Kris Jenner.
> 
> Kim click-clacks in, wearing a long, khaki Lycra dress—"a Yeezy sample"—and full, precise makeup. Kanye perches on a coffee table between two gigantic white couches. On the table are some art books: Annie Leibovitz, the architect Álvaro Siza, and oddly, one titled Great Stud-Farms of the World. "Huh?" Kanye says when I ask if, for any reason, he's into stud farms."Nah, that's not our book.That's for staging."*
> *
> And when it comes to staging, Kim and Kanye know a thing or two...
> Kanye West: I think we should get an outdoor shower.
> 
> Kim Kardashian West: Well, outside would be freezing, so maybe one inside and one outside. One and one.
> 
> KW: But there's a way that you can open the glass, like a sunroof. I'm thinking about the plaster too, around the bathtub.
> 
> KKW: We'll discuss.
> 
> Laura Brown: Okay! So, this is in no particular order. Kanye, your favorite body part—your own or Kim's.
> 
> KW: Is the face a body part? My favorite body part of Kim's: heart.
> 
> KKW: Awww, now I have to say the same. But of my own, I like my upper stomach. I just seem to always have abs.When I'm not really pregnant, I have a great two-pack. [Laughs.] And of Kanye's? I have to say his heart. And I've always loved his legs.
> 
> LB: Favorite song of all time?
> 
> KW:"All Along the Watchtower." The Jimi Hendrix cover.
> 
> KKW: I really like the song "Only One" [West with Paul McCartney].
> 
> LB: Favorite Taylor Swift song?
> 
> KW: For me? I don't have one.
> 
> KKW: I was such a fan of hers.
> 
> LB: Favorite book?
> 
> KKW: Embraced by the Light. It's about a woman who passed away during surgery, and she went to heaven, had her experience, and then came back. My dad [Robert Kardashian] would try to get me to read it, and I wouldn't. Then when he passed away, I was cleaning out my room in his house, and I found it. I read it, and it helped me. I felt like my dad was okay.
> 
> KW: Yeah, I don't have an answer for that.
> 
> KKW: Your mom's book or your book?
> 
> KW: Yeah, but that's like, you know...
> 
> KKW: Too self-promotional?
> 
> KW: Yeah, too promotional.
> 
> LB: Celebrity crush when you were young?
> 
> KKW: I thought Johnny Depp was so cute when I was younger. Kanye, didn't you like Pam Anderson?
> 
> KW: Yeah! That's what I would say.
> 
> LB: Historical figure you identify with?
> 
> KKW: This one is hard.
> 
> KW: Us? Muhammad Ali, Marilyn Monroe—all day. Next question.
> 
> LB: Hidden talent? I don't know if you guys hide your talents, but if you do ...
> 
> KKW: I can smell when someone has a cavity. It's a very specific smell—not a bad-breath smell—but something that is really strong.
> 
> KW: I can analyze people's intentions. Immediately.That's just a warning. To everyone.
> 
> LB: Biggest insecurity?
> 
> KKW: I would say looking fat sometimes. I really do take it seriously. I try to do what I can and diet and stay in shape, and it does make me insecure when I'm heavy.
> 
> KW: I used to have insecurity about my finances, then I announced that I had debt, and now I don't have any insecurities.
> 
> KKW: Then you didn't have any debt; it seemed to all figure it out.
> 
> LB: You just put it out there, like The Secret.
> 
> KKW: Don't think that will work for everyone.
> 
> KW: People will definitely use that against you if someone knows that. But the one thing I don't have an insecurity about is public perception. I'm not going to conform to it, you know?
> 
> LB: Yes, the more attention you pay to the winds, you can overthink things.
> 
> KW: Here's something that's contrary to popular belief: I actually don't like thinking. I think people think I like to think a lot. And I don't. I do not like to think at all.
> 
> LB: You're an underthinker.
> 
> KW: I think about things to put them in a place where I don't have to think about them anymore. Say if I had a child with a really bad mom, I would have to think more than if I had a child with a good mom. I'm just doing my homework early. I told my trainer today, I'm a mix of a 14-year-old high schooler and a 60-year-old guy. It can never fall into the 30s or the 40s. It has to be 100 percent 60 or 100 percent 14, no in between.
> 
> LB: Can you please make that into a T-shirt? Okay, how much do you really sleep? On social media you are asleep all the time.
> 
> KKW: He can fall asleep anywhere.
> 
> KW: I can sleep. I love sleep; it's my favorite.
> 
> KKW: He took me to a fashion meeting in Paris once. I'd never met these people; I was so nervous. It was the beginning of our relationship, and I didn't know anyone in fashion. And he passed out at the table. I'm like, "I'm so sorry, we're jet-lagged." You don't know the number of times I've had to say that. I always flat-out lie that he's jet-lagged, even if we've been home for months. [Laughs.] Me? I'm up at like 6 a.m. With my trainer, running up the hill you drove up to get here.
> 
> LB: Most annoying habit?
> 
> KKW: I think he gets really annoyed because I just hate fittings. I'll just be like,"Ah, I can't find something to wear." I get so worked up every time I'm rushing; I get annoyed with rushing. Then I get in a bad mood—I'm so cranky. I hate being late.
> 
> KW: It's so hard to do fittings [for Yeezy] because we want to do things that are inspiring, that people could look at and say, "Wow, I like that color palette, I could put that together." And there are so many images of things that it's almost impossible to have your clothes go up against the amount you're seeing and carry it into one language. That's why I'm always fighting either to have a house work with us or to head a house. It's a lifestyle I can totally see: the future, modern Versailles, modern Versace, modern Calabasas, paparazzi, celebrity language. I just want to build a collection that's around me and my wife and my kids. Because Kris and the family, they have the power of communication. This is the number one communications company.
> 
> LB: You're saying you've got the power of the idea.
> 
> KW: The idea. I know I wasn't allowed to go to fashion school; I can't cut a dress like Galliano, right? But I had enough wherewithal to go to that studio on my first collection and bring Kim, [stylist] Christine Centenera, Ian Connor, Theophilus London, Virgil Abloh...they all came down to [Vetements/Balenciaga designer] Demna Gvasalia's studio that night and hung out. (And then Demna, as you probably know, he worked on Yeezy Season 1.) Anyway, I want to say a controversial thing for this article...
> 
> LB: I'm ready.
> 
> KKW: Laura's question was, What's annoying?
> 
> KW: What designer on the planet can sell, consistently, 40,000 shoes. In two minutes?
> 
> KKW: One minute.
> 
> LB: Wow. Yeezy does it. Okay, change of subject. Favorite selfie pose?
> 
> KKW: I love a selfie in the mirror.
> 
> KW: I love her nude selfies. Like, I love the ones from the side, the back ones, and the front. I just love seeing her naked; I love nudity. And I love beautiful shapes. I feel like it's almost a Renaissance thing, a painting, a modern version of a painting. I think it's important for Kim to have her figure. To not show it would be like Adele not singing.
> 
> LB: Kanye, nude selfies?
> 
> KW: I used to do nude selfies in my single days.You'd get a good cock shot here and there. [Laughs.] Gotta keep it rock 'n' roll.
> 
> LB: I'd assume scale is important.
> 
> KW: Yeah, it's all about scale. You don't become a rock star for no reason.
> 
> LB: Who's more vain?
> 
> KKW: I mean, me.
> 
> KW: Yeah, I think she has vanity. And with me, I don't give a ****, bro; it is what it is. I'm the best—now what? I don't know if that's a vain statement. I don't particularly like photos of myself, though.
> 
> KKW: Yeah, what is the definition of vain? I want to look up exactly what the definition is.[Googles.] Vain, definition: "having or showing an excessively high opinion of one's appearance, abilities, or worth."
> 
> LB: Speaking of pride, tweets you're proud of and tweets you regret.
> 
> KKW: I don't regret any tweets. I'm not a tweeter and deleter. So I have no regrets.
> 
> KW: She hates tweeters and deleters.
> 
> LB: Kim, blonde or brunette?
> 
> KKW: Blonde. Brunette is who I am obviously, it's my core. Blonde Kim is this alter ego; she has a vibe to her that I love.
> 
> LB: Could you have predicted the reaction to your nude selfie with the black bars?
> 
> KKW: I was about to get in the shower; I took a nude selfie, kept it in my phone for over a year. I just liked the picture, so I was like,"Let me put censor bars on it and post it." I don't do things to be like, "This is powerful. I'm going to show you guys that this is my 'message.''' I'm not that type of person. I'm empowered by it, but I'm not doing it specifically to show power.
> 
> LB: It was a weird response because we've all seen your body before.
> 
> KKW: Yeah, that's what was so shocking. And when I put the bars on it, it was more covered up than a bikini!
> 
> LB: What was the last thing you bought yourselves and each other?
> 
> KKW: The last thing I bought was a pair of Isabel Marant sandals. I don't wear flats, so it's hard for me to buy sandals. Kanye is the hardest person to buy something for, so I bought…
> 
> KW: You extended the bathroom and bedroom on the house.
> 
> KKW: I rented an island for his birthday. A far, far away place where no one can find us.
> 
> KW: You see, those are the type of statements that make people not like us, more so than the "I'm the best" statement. It's more the "Oh, yeah, I just rented an island for his birthday ..." You know in Meet the Parents, Owen Wilson's character? All of our **** is like Owen Wilson's character; he's like, "This is when we jumped off Mount Everest, and we wore turtle flight suits or whatever."
> 
> LB: Is there anything you wish the world didn't know about you?
> 
> KKW: Definitely. I was going to say some ugly looks and stuff.
> 
> KW: Some pregnancy stuff. You killed this second pregnancy, though.Your body slammed that crap. You made that second pregnancy your *****.
> 
> KKW: I wish I had a little bit more privacy.
> 
> LB: Okay, TV shows you binge-watch?
> 
> KW/KKW: Empire.
> 
> LB: What would you do if you were invisible?
> 
> KW: Women's locker room.
> 
> KKW: I would probably creepily follow my kids around, see how they act, see what they talk about. I record my daughter just talking because the things she says are so funny. I could watch her talk all day.
> 
> KW: Yeah, maybe. See, Kim? Yours is so much nicer than mine.
> 
> LB: What makes you both laugh?
> 
> KKW: Kanye just says the funniest analogies that are so random. I should start keeping a book—in 20 years, I'll have a big book of analogies.They always make me laugh.
> 
> KW: Kim's just a funny person in general.
> 
> KKW: But I don't get credit for being funny; it's, like, not a thing.
> 
> KW: I think my sense of humor is really dark and super twisted and stuff like that. It's like, "Is this a funny joke for real? Or am I just rich?" See? That was funny.
> 
> LB: What would you bring to a desert island?
> 
> KKW: My kids. My phone.
> 
> KW: Not me. [Laughs.] I would bring my laptop and the Internet.
> 
> LB: How would you like to be remembered?
> 
> KKW: I'd like to be remembered as someone who was smart in business, works hard, and can be sexy and a mom. A powerful but still sexy, nonconforming woman. And I would hope that Kanye would be remembered for being smart and sticking to what he believes.
> 
> KW: Determined. I would say my determination is way higher than my smartness.
> 
> KKW: A lot of people have strong beliefs, but they don't have the confidence to really stick to them. I really respect Kanye for that.
> 
> LB: I personally really enjoy your use of capital letters.
> 
> KW: Yeah, all caps. Next time I'm doing all raps in all caps.
> 
> KKW: Kanye, what do you want to be remembered for?
> 
> KW: Your answer was so much better. I was going to say the whole thing about global warming and we're all going to be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So are they ever going to live together? [emoji848] I feel like it's all a scam...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oryx816 said:


> Is she trying to look like Kylie?  It isn't working.[emoji107]
> 
> Side note: I do like the LV petite malle!



I love her Petite Malle too, unfortunately it barely fits anything.


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shorter-hair-car-ride-husband-Kanye-West.html



I really like Kanye's jeans. I'm a sucker for gorgeous embroidery.


----------



## mkr

Yoshi1296 said:


> I really like Kanye's jeans. I'm a sucker for gorgeous embroidery.


Aren't they the ones he wore to the Met Gala?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't like the hair at all


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't like the hair at all


+1
It looks like a cheap wig and the sleek, flattened down roots only highlight her creepy plastic face


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think TokyoStylz did her wig..  It looks wiggy and that's not his normal style, looks greasy and plastered to her head


----------



## Yoshi1296

mkr said:


> Aren't they the ones he wore to the Met Gala?



I don't think so, his jeans were plain at the Met Gala, it was his jacket that had the embroidery. But the embroidery is very similar so I'm assuming these jeans are from Balmain too.


----------



## terebina786

She looks great but the dress makes her look bigger than she is.  I don't really like the hair... It needs more volume.


----------



## Irishgal

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't like the hair at all



I think the hair is to distract us from her face. It looks like she did something else to it. Sort of has that chimp vibe again.


----------



## mkr

Nice boots.


----------



## berrydiva

I like the dress. I like Kanye's jeans, reminds me of 2010 Kanye. Not a fan of her hair, I feel like she needs soft hair but that length looks good on her. 

There's lots of women walking around out here with no underwear. It's not a big deal. Free your mind, the rest will follow. 

SN: I was listening to the life of Pablo yesterday and it's really good. Each track can be taken and seamlessly fit on an old Ye album.


----------



## Bag*Snob

All I care about is that car.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her boots and her bag.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has made no secret of her love for corsets. 

And Kim Kardashian continued to reinvent the rules of fashion when she once more wore the garment out for all to see Sunday night. 

The 35-year-old donned a loosely woven cream corset atop her white mini dress when she arrived to her sister Kylie Jenner's bash at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...set-white-mini-dress-Kylie-Jenner-s-bash.html


----------



## mkr

Kim - either put the coat on or take the coat off.  You might look nice without it.  Right now you just look stupid.

There I feel better now.


----------



## Liberty817

mkr said:


> Kim - either put the coat on or take the coat off.  You might look nice without it.  Right now you just look stupid.
> 
> There I feel better now.



Haha...I used to where the same type of jacket like that...the same way in the nineties!!! I have no idea why but I did!!!


----------



## White Orchid

So when some of you ladies choose to go out sans any underwear, what happens when you go to sit down in your car or say at a restaurant?  Because I'm here to tell you, I sure as hell don't want your vaginal stains or pubes on my restaurant chair despite how 'liberated' you choose to feel.

And don't even try to convince me that nothing ever randomly seeps through your vag, just like you never pick your nose *snort*.


----------



## Wildflower22

White Orchid said:


> So when some of you ladies choose to go out sans any underwear, what happens when you go to sit down in your car or say at a restaurant?  Because I'm here to tell you, I sure as hell don't want your vaginal stains or pubes on my restaurant chair despite how 'liberated' you choose to feel.
> 
> And don't even try to convince me that nothing ever randomly seeps through your vag, just like you never pick your nose *snort*.



I've heard how movie theater seats are some of the grossest chairs anywhere because of underwearless girls! Gross!


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> So when some of you ladies choose to go out sans any underwear, what happens when you go to sit down in your car or say at a restaurant?  Because I'm here to tell you, I sure as hell don't want your vaginal stains or pubes on my restaurant chair despite how 'liberated' you choose to feel.
> 
> And don't even try to convince me that nothing ever randomly seeps through your vag, just like you never pick your nose *snort*.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I just don't get these outfit choices. On top of that your in L.A. why are you wearing big coats, I saw on Kylie snap Khloe had on a damn Fur WTH..
On a positive note, I like this hairstyle on her and she looking more slimmer I must admit.


----------



## josieblime

Is that a truss?


----------



## White Orchid

Wildflower22 said:


> I've heard how movie theater seats are some of the grossest chairs anywhere because of underwearless girls! Gross!


I believe it lol.  Luckily I tend to only frequent those arty-fatty, lesser known movie theatres where the average movie goer is like 70+ in age lol.


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> I believe it lol.  Luckily I tend to only frequent those arty-fatty, lesser known movie theatres where the average movie goer is like 70+ in age lol.



I'm never leaving the house again! Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shorter-hair-car-ride-husband-Kanye-West.html



I like this dress and the shorter hair looks good but it's very wiggy and flat to her head. 

I saw the cutest video of North saying "Excuse me, Daddy" to Kanye while they were in Cuba. It's good to see that someone is teaching her manners.


----------



## pinkfeet

Strawberree said:


> So are they ever going to live together? [emoji848] I feel like it's all a scam...



Omg don't quote such a super long Original message.


----------



## Jikena

I don't like the dress (colour, shape, design). The fact that it's not tight is good though, because it doesn't make her a$$ weird shaped. She actually looks hot even from behind.

I like her new hairstyle, though it's too flat to her head as a couple of you have stated.


----------



## Lookin@bags

She looks good in the green dress. I hope she didn't do something else to her face, it was starting to look normal again.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian was ready for some pampering on Saturday.

The 35-year-old reality star played mix and match with her wardrobe as she arrived to the posh Epione salon in Beverly Hills, California.

Kim was wearing a bulky black hoodie with a Pablo bomber jacket over clingy black lace shorts that showed off her toned legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...omber-jacket-arrives-salon.html#ixzz4G7oLTpC7


----------



## Jikena

Her new style is so weird, I can't


----------



## Lounorada

I saw hq pics of her on tumblr earlier and her legs look suddenly skinnier, but they also looked jagged... I think she's had lipo on her thighs and of course a quick look at the hq pics shows what looks like those tiny, tell-tale lipo dimples...

Tumblr


----------



## ashlie

Lounorada said:


> I saw hq pics of her on tumblr earlier and her legs look suddenly skinnier, but they also looked jagged... I think she's had lipo on her thighs and of course a quick look at the hq pics shows what looks like those tiny, tell-tale lipo dimples...
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3428003
> 
> View attachment 3428004



I totally agree.


----------



## berrydiva

I like the lucite heels but I don't get those outfits at all. It's not proactive, thought provoking, nor interesting.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> I saw hq pics of her on tumblr earlier and her legs look suddenly skinnier, but they also looked jagged... I think she's had lipo on her thighs and of course a quick look at the hq pics shows what looks like those tiny, tell-tale lipo dimples...
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3428003
> 
> View attachment 3428004


I think you're right!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> So when some of you ladies choose to go out sans any underwear, what happens when you go to sit down in your car or say at a restaurant?  Because I'm here to tell you, I sure as hell don't want your vaginal stains or pubes on my restaurant chair despite how 'liberated' you choose to feel.
> 
> And don't even try to convince me that nothing ever randomly seeps through your vag, just like you never pick your nose *snort*.



[emoji37] that's quite a image you painted there doll ..


----------



## LaAgradecida

Omg her shoes scream STRIPPER!


----------



## berrydiva

LaAgradecida said:


> Omg her shoes scream STRIPPER!


Those shoes scream stripper? Have you actually seen stripper shoes? lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Man, some of the things I read in these threads legit leave me looking at my phone like



Vaginal secretions on chairs? Under no circumstances does my bare cooch touch a seat...I may not wear drawers but I do wear clothes, lol. Your vaginal secretions seep through your clothes onto seats? Can't relate.


----------



## VickyB

The new hair length is a VAST improvement to that ratty long passe porn star length hair she had.


----------



## Gaby87

Some of us seem to be reaching here. I don't think she's had lipo on her legs, she's always had pretty slim legs and her face is looking a lot slimmer too. Seems like she's just losing weight all over, Idk. She's always snapping about her workouts and I'm sure she has chefs that can whip up healthy food for her.


----------



## ranihrvn

Well she is well known for her psoriasis, i think it is from psoriasis not her lippo..


----------



## Junkenpo

I can believe that she's restricting her diet to lose weight, but I don't believe for a second that she's working out.  She has that "skinnyfat" look of loose skin from weight loss without going to the gym to tone.


----------



## VickyB

It's really simple. She will do whatever it takes to look thin w/o having to work out or curb her eating bad habits. Easy to look thin with uber 24/7 photo shop , plastic surgery (face) , all body lipo, and God knows whatever other "make me look thin w/o having to do anything" miracle treatment   she has found under the sun. I love watching her crazy spin!


----------



## LaAgradecida

berrydiva said:


> Those shoes scream stripper? Have you actually seen stripper shoes? lol



Uh yes. I don't think I stuttered.

They scream stripper.


----------



## lovemysavior

Junkenpo said:


> I can believe that she's restricting her diet to lose weight, but I don't believe for a second that she's working out.  She has that "skinnyfat" look of loose skin from weight loss without going to the gym to tone.


I agree. I was noticing that she got skinny like really quick and doesn't look like work out skinny.  Just look at someone like Jessie James Decker who has some majorly fit legs and her baby is probably about the same age as Saint.  I hate working out too and if I could avoid non invasive treatments I totally would to be a little slimmer[emoji87]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

With her exquisite figure, it's not hard for Kim Kardashian to look good in just about any outfit.

On Sunday, the 35-year-old worked her magic in a lace-up, olive green mini dress as she attended a launch party for KNC Beauty in Los Angeles. 

Kim was joined by her husband Kanye West, 39, who cosied up close to his wife as they mingled at the bash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...neckline-cosies-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4G9x1DoZm


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> It's really simple. She will do whatever it takes to look thin w/o having to work out or curb her eating bad habits. Easy to look thin with uber 24/7 photo shop , plastic surgery (face) , all body lipo, and God knows whatever other "make me look thin w/o having to do anything" miracle treatment   she has found under the sun. I love watching her crazy spin!



I agree with VickyB and Lou.  This is the work of lipo, plastic surgery and photoshop.  Let us not forget that just recently all she wore was spandex onesies--uh, post op compression garments.  In no way do I believe that she has been a gym rat and eating clean to achieve this weight loss.  

And yes, Lou, I too see lipo scars.  [emoji57]


----------



## Yoshi1296

I liked the hair when I first saw it but now that I see it in the pics above...something looks weird about it.


----------



## White Orchid

Her face looks really off in the above pix.  She must've had the dentist make a recent house call.


----------



## berrydiva

"Exquisite figure"...the DM descriptions are funny.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her face looks off in those pics.


----------



## berrydiva

LaAgradecida said:


> Uh yes. I don't think I stuttered.
> 
> They scream stripper.


Can one stutter in text? I guess...something I never thought about but if these scream stripper then red lipstick musy scream slut. To each and such nots.


----------



## Stansy

Wow - this last pic looks scary... like her face is about to burst...


----------



## AECornell

Her nose looks bigger again? Like I don't even know but it looks strange.


----------



## Oryx816

AECornell said:


> Her nose looks bigger again? Like I don't even know but it looks strange.



Her nose does look off, but I am distracted by those painful looking lips and ever expanding forehead.  Her terra cotta skin tone isn't doing her any favors either.


----------



## berrydiva

I just noticed her hands compared to her face shows how much work she's had done.


----------



## Oryx816

Ok, ladies, just saw this a couple of hours ago in the airport here in Thailand, and I thought of all of you.....




The girl wearing it was Asian and her boyfriend/husband had a matching one on too.  I wondered how many more of these might be out there....[emoji848]


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> It's really simple. She will do whatever it takes to look thin w/o having to work out or curb her eating bad habits. Easy to look thin with uber 24/7 photo shop , plastic surgery (face) , all body lipo, and God knows whatever other "make me look thin w/o having to do anything" miracle treatment   she has found under the sun. I love watching her crazy spin!





Oryx816 said:


> I agree with VickyB and Lou.  This is the work of lipo, plastic surgery and photoshop.  Let us not forget that just recently all she wore was spandex onesies--uh, post op compression garments.  In no way do I believe that she has been a gym rat and eating clean to achieve this weight loss.
> 
> And yes, Lou, I too see lipo scars.  [emoji57]



Agree with both posters. And good call about wearing spandex leggings for months.

It's not as if she's not dieting and working out though, but to be curvier than everyone and just 'more' than everyone, she needs to use a plastic surgeon. Lipo the unwanted areas,  add to the boobs and behind, add to the lips, make bigger where she wants to be bigger and smaller where she wants to be smaller…  she needs a surgeon to achieve the desired effect.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Her nose does look off, but I am distracted by those painful looking lips and ever expanding forehead.  Her terra cotta skin tone isn't doing her any favors either.


'Terracotta skin tone'


----------



## BadAzzBish

Oryx816 said:


> Ok, ladies, just saw this a couple of hours ago in the airport here in Thailand, and I thought of all of you.....
> 
> View attachment 3428766
> 
> 
> The girl wearing it was Asian and her boyfriend/husband had a matching one on too.  I wondered how many more of these might be out there....[emoji848]


Sigh...I saw a young guy with a hat similar to her shirt. I feel for the next generation..smh. And looking at all the carbs i see in Khloes/Kim kitchen and "cooking" - they're bodies are NOT the product of clean eating and exercise alone!


----------



## berrydiva

BadAzzBish said:


> Sigh...I saw a young guy with a hat similar to her shirt. I feel for the next generation..smh. And looking at all the carbs i see in Khloes/Kim kitchen and "cooking" - they're bodies are NOT the product of clean eating and exercise alone!


Definitely not if Kim keeps making that struggle soul food.


----------



## LaAgradecida

berrydiva said:


> Can one stutter in text? I guess...something I never thought about but if these scream stripper then red lipstick musy scream slut. To each and such nots.



Thank you for your expert opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

LaAgradecida said:


> Thank you for your expert opinion.


No problem. Anytime.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Ok, ladies, just saw this a couple of hours ago in the airport here in Thailand, and I thought of all of you.....
> 
> View attachment 3428766
> 
> 
> The girl wearing it was Asian and her boyfriend/husband had a matching one on too.  I wondered how many more of these might be out there....[emoji848]


She might as well buy one of those t-shirts for her hubby which reads: "I'm with stupid ------>"


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> She might as well buy one of those t-shirts for her hubby which reads: "I'm with stupid ------>"



Oryx said the bf had one too... So he'd have to buy one for her too [emoji23]

"I'm stupid .... And I'm with stupid <-----"


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>



Her face looks so puffy/swollen and extra _tight. _Yikes.

The photoshop on her legs in the last picture is so tragic


----------



## dell

berrydiva said:


> "Exquisite figure"...the DM descriptions are funny.



I've always wondered about the descriptions... Who are you and are you blind???? 

I bet it's kris...


----------



## mkr

I think they have a deal with some of the paps.  They call them and tell them where they'll be so the paps can snap pics, but they can't say anything bad about them, something like that.  In turn, the paps make money and the K's stay relevant.  Well, maybe not relevant, but stay in the news.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'm surprised that she's driving a Mercedes. You rarely see them outside of a Rolls/Bentley, though I guess they do like the AMG G65.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I think they have a deal with some of the paps.  They call them and tell them where they'll be so the paps can snap pics, but they can't say anything bad about them, something like that.  In turn, the paps make money and the K's stay relevant.  Well, maybe not relevant, but stay in the news.


One of the paps confirmed on some HBO doc a few years ago that they essentially have a deal with them.


----------



## caitlin1214

myown said:


>


If Kim was a normal person, she'd say, "Okay, North, which star is Penelope's and which one is Mason's?"

I'd like to think I would do that.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> _With her exquisite figure, it's not hard for Kim Kardashian to look good in just about any outfit._
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...neckline-cosies-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4G9x1DoZm


Really, Daily Mail? You want to give it a minute before you say that?


----------



## Yoshi1296

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm surprised that she's driving a Mercedes. You rarely see them outside of a Rolls/Bentley, though I guess they do like the AMG G65.



Same here! But boy that SLR McClaren sure is stunning, I remember when I saw it at the dealership when it first came out ((my parents were buying a MUCH cheaper model lol)) it was an amazing car!!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

White Orchid said:


> Her face looks really off in the above pix.  She must've had the dentist make a recent house call.



She was just at Epione in the black hoodie....that's definitely the "dentist"  [emoji23]


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her Body.... Oh god those wide unnatural fat transfer looking hips and lipo-ed thighs on the same body...


----------



## bag-princess

Yoshi1296 said:


> I liked the hair when I first saw it but now that I see it in the pics above...something looks weird about it.



exactly!  i was about to say i LOOOOVE this new cut on her but then after seeing it more and these odd pics i don't know - something is off!!! 



kittenslingerie said:


> Her Body.... Oh god those wide unnatural fat transfer looking hips and lipo-ed thighs on the same body...




Kanye just said in a recent Harper's Bazaar article that Kim's nude selfies are works of art!!  He compared Kim not posting nude selfies to Adele not singing.     keep trying to make that fetch happen Kanye!


----------



## caitlin1214

Kim tried singing. It didn't work.


----------



## Stansy

Is there any magazine left that is not crawling up her a$$? I am sick of paying good money for print and then being insulted with pics and interviews of/with these selfish idiot fools.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has never been one to shy away from taking fashion risks.

And Thursday was no different for Kim Kardashian who was spotted in the upscale ritzy neighbourhood of Beverly Hills.

The 35-year-old reality star stepped out in sexy thigh-high lace up boots which she seemingly only paired with a black Yeezy T-shirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...esh-cornrows-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4GRkwYmfc


----------



## mkr

How cute - her hair matches her shoes. [emoji17]


----------



## Stansy

Her hair!  Is there any left? And what´s with the sausage-casing boots? I need bleach..... gallons of it.....


----------



## mkr

Did she leave some of the hair in front out of the braids to cover her receding hairline?  From when she had all her baby hair removed permanently?

She's wearing a lot of looser clothing lately.  That's good.  But I wonder why...


----------



## Lounorada

What a hideous mess... and those are some cheap looking hair extensions.
She looks like a walking joke.


----------



## stylemepretty

There's a finger width between those braids and the hair extensions look like horse hair. Her outfit is typically tragic.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Her, Kylie, and Khloe are poster girls for cultural appropriation. Smdh


----------



## White Orchid

Yes to everything you're all saying!  And kudos to whoever could somehow braid all 10 strands of her hair


----------



## Hobbsy

Those boots need to be burned. The hair, just no.


----------



## berrydiva

Those braids are a mess. Who is she getting to do her hair? And why did they add those extensions like that? So many questions.


----------



## coconutsboston

The boots are pulling double duty as Spanx and pants. Neat.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Those shoes make her legs look like Yeti's. And she doesn't have much hair!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I think those boots would look good on someone else. Just not her and not with that ... I hesitate to say ... outfit.


----------



## YSoLovely

caitlin1214 said:


> I think those boots would look good on someone else. Just not her and not with that ... I hesitate to say ... outfit.



Kendall or Kylie would rock them. Kim doesn't have the right proportions / height to pull them off.


----------



## terebina786

The ends of her hair don't even look like real hair


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Kendall or Kylie would rock them. Kim doesn't have the right proportions / height to pull them off.



Doll you trying to say Midori  and quiktrim hasn't kept Kim as young and fresh as the younger gals? [emoji22]


----------



## chowlover2

terebina786 said:


> The ends of her hair don't even look like real hair



That's cause they aren't, it's pieces woven in. Her head looks like a baby birds there is so little hair there. Just a few wisps here and there.


----------



## V0N1B2

How many times a week does she go to Epione?
She must go for basic skincare like facials, yeah?  I can't imagine there's anything left to be injected, pulled, stretched, sucked out, kontoured, filled, abraded, waxed, lasered....


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> How many times a week does she go to Epione?
> She must go for basic skincare like facials, yeah?  I can't imagine there's anything left to be injected, pulled, stretched, sucked out, kontoured, filled, abraded, waxed, lasered....


I was wondering about that. 

A dermatologist told me that some of his patients, who are on camera, go well before the wearing off stage, so the face is a continuous filled and frozen one. They never let their faces begin to go back to natural, so no one notices a difference at certain times. I guess Kim is constantly filling, adjusting and sculpting.


----------



## pukasonqo

how does she goes from looking slim to looking wide? and is not the oversized tee which does it...
won't comment on what is left of her hair, you ladies said it all!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

When did she decide tshirts were complete ensembles?


----------



## Irishgal

Jayne1 said:


> I was wondering about that.
> 
> A dermatologist told me that some of his patients, who are on camera, go well before the wearing off stage, so the face is a continuous filled and frozen one. They never let their faces begin to go back to natural, so no one notices a difference at certain times. I guess Kim is constantly filling, adjusting and sculpting.



Sounds exhausting.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was the star attraction onstage at the #BlogHer16 Experts Among Us conference in Los Angeles on Friday.

And Kim Kardashian's blunt-edged, shoulder-length hairdo was partially the reason along with her figure-hugging outfit.

Her fabulous new 'do caused some to wonder whether she'd cut off a few inches of her long locks, but Kim admitted before the event that she was wearing a wig.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leggy-ivory-outfit-event.html#ixzz4GWEBZXnA


----------



## stylemepretty

My God... her face!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg those cornrows are awful! She legitimately has no hair left those braids where half weave and  very sparse looking.  Even with the extra help she looks balding. Folks this is what happens when you do extensions for 10+ years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VickyB

What the heck was she thinking?


----------



## Yoshi1296

I kinda like this white outfit


----------



## tweegy

She looks pretty there


----------



## kemilia

Yoshi1296 said:


> I kinda like this white outfit


Me too. Dare I say--this is a nice classic look? Pretty elegant even. 

But ... it won't last long.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sasha2012 said:


> She was the star attraction onstage at the #BlogHer16 Experts Among Us conference in Los Angeles on Friday.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian's blunt-edged, shoulder-length hairdo was partially the reason along with her figure-hugging outfit.
> 
> Her fabulous new 'do caused some to wonder whether she'd cut off a few inches of her long locks, but Kim admitted before the event that she was wearing a wig.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leggy-ivory-outfit-event.html#ixzz4GWEBZXnA


Wow...even her choker is too tight and the skin is straining underneath!


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> How cute - her hair matches her shoes. [emoji17]


that was my thought too!


----------



## Lounorada

How hard is it to size up, seriously? Looks like the too small skirt (which looks very shoddy) couldn't hold her in... the slit is bursting at the seam 

Tumblr


----------



## clydekiwi

Lounorada said:


> How hard is it to size up, seriously? Looks like the too small skirt (which looks very shoddy) couldn't hold her in... the slit is bursting at the seam
> 
> Tumblr



Im surprised she has a bra on


----------



## KayuuKathey

I love Kourts jumpsuit, chic.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> How hard is it to size up, seriously? Looks like the too small skirt (which looks very shoddy) couldn't hold her in... the slit is bursting at the seam
> 
> Tumblr


Don't forget the visible undies line or body suit.  Just perfect with a satin skirt.


----------



## White Orchid

And let me take this moment to thank whoever photoshopped/smoothed out that cottage cheese a$$ of hers.  I can only image how it looked in real life


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her azz ruins everything.


----------



## WishList986

Her face looks gorgeous, idrc that she's had work done. Kourt looks darling in that white outfit!


----------



## mkr

Yes they all look darling, same as they always did.


----------



## Pebli

Wow, you guys are brutal. I'm sure you're all 10s who've never worn a bad outfit in your life.


----------



## mkr

Pebli said:


> Wow, you guys are brutal. I'm sure you're all 10s who've never worn a bad outfit in your life.


Of course we're not.  But we're also not all photoshopped and nipped and tucked and spanxed and botoxed and smoke and mirrors and pretending it's all real.


----------



## caitlin1214

We're not mean for pointing out that the Emperor isn't wearing any clothes. She's not the epitome of high fashion that people (and by that I mean Kanye and and her mother) make her out to be. 

Her clothes don't fit and they're from the wrong season. Sometimes an "outfit" just consists of an oversized shirt and thigh high boots.  

There's an expression: "You can't make a silk purse out of sow's ear."

Kanye, Kris, stop trying to make the silk purse happen. It's not going to happen.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> What the heck was she thinking?



for real!!  makes me think of the times in high school where we would get dressed thinking we were too cute and mom would go - "i know damn well you don't think you are leaving this house dressed like that!" 



Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her azz ruins everything.



every.single.time 


she was this|close to looking nice in that white outfit but dropped the ball.


----------



## gillianna

But what else can she contribute to life?  Her talents as a at home made for profit sold and marketed by your mother for the most money porn star?  She can only get naked or show as much skin as possible and even dress in the most ill fitting and hideous outfits because that get her in the press with her paid to be photoshopped pictures.  She needs to milk this for as long as she can because with each passing year the younger ones will become more popular.  And her husband Kanye seems to like being in the company of Ricardo and his friends more than her.  Who knows if they even live together full time?  It has to be a empty life to feel your existence depends on your twisted version of looking alien perfect plastic surgery pumped up.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

White Orchid said:


> And let me take this moment to thank whoever photoshopped/smoothed out that cottage cheese a$$ of hers.  I can only image how it looked in real life



Meuwwwww [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]! Lol


----------



## White Orchid

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Meuwwwww [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]! Lol


----------



## Vintage Leather

Pebli said:


> Wow, you guys are brutal. I'm sure you're all 10s who've never worn a bad outfit in your life.



I'm the first to admit - I'm a semi-cute big girl, who's daily struggle is to look more cute than the average semi (truck)

Even by my standards, Kimbo looks like a hot mess.


----------



## pixiejenna

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow...even her choker is too tight and the skin is straining underneath!


I can't stand anything even remotely close to my neck, I feel like it's choking me. Even my necklaces have to be 20 in chains cause I freak out if it's even near my neckline. Turtle necks are a no go unless it's a huge oversized turtle neck that is loose. But with all the PS and botox Kimbo has had she in all honesty probably can't even feel how tight the necklace is.


Lounorada said:


> How hard is it to size up, seriously? Looks like the too small skirt (which looks very shoddy) couldn't hold her in... the slit is bursting at the seam [emoji38]
> 
> Tumblr


I don't understand why her stylist just don't get whatever her real size is and just sew in whatever number her delusional a$$ wants to believe she is. This skirt has a dated high school dance dress vibe to it lol. Back in the 90s I had a satin dress for middle school spring formal. Mine wasn't busting at the seems, in fact I had it altered to fit me (I'm short). 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## susieserb

Sasha2012 said:


> She was the star attraction onstage at the #BlogHer16 Experts Among Us conference in Los Angeles on Friday.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian's blunt-edged, shoulder-length hairdo was partially the reason along with her figure-hugging outfit.
> 
> Her fabulous new 'do caused some to wonder whether she'd cut off a few inches of her long locks, but Kim admitted before the event that she was wearing a wig.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leggy-ivory-outfit-event.html#ixzz4GWEBZXnA



JayLo wanna be?


----------



## Oryx816

^ more like a J Lo "never gonna be"....


----------



## chowlover2

I'm amazed PMK isn't there to be the puppet master. We all know Kim can't string more than a few sentences together at a time.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm loving her silk maxi skirt from the conference. It's by Nili Lotan... hope someone (Lou?) can help me find a cheaper alternative


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

As much as I enjoy this thread and all that "roasting" that's going on , I have to say that we are unknowingly promoting her and raising her "online value" with all those mentions and the click throughs to links and sites that are "gossiping" about them. That, of course, translates into millions of $$ for the "K Klan"

that being said, please go on


----------



## lala1

Im sure she read that we think her choker was too tight, she just poster she lost weight in her neck


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Of course we are.  But we're also not all photoshopped and nipped and tucked and spanxed and botoxed and smoke and mirrors and pretending it's all real.



Lol There you go doll *wink*


----------



## tweegy

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> As much as I enjoy this thread and all that "roasting" that's going on , I have to say that we are unknowingly promoting her and raising her "online value" with all those mentions and the click throughs to links and sites that are "gossiping" about them. That, of course, translates into millions of $$ for the "K Klan"
> 
> that being said, please go on


20+ Kim K Threads in, sorry doll we're in too deep now to turn back...


----------



## Jayne1

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> As much as I enjoy this thread and all that "roasting" that's going on , I have to say that we are unknowingly promoting her and raising her "online value" with all those mentions and the click throughs to links and sites that are "gossiping" about them. That, of course, translates into millions of $$ for the "K Klan"
> 
> that being said, please go on


 You're right.  That's why I never click.  It's the least I can do.  lol


----------



## clevercat

Jayne1 said:


> You're right.  That's why I never click.  It's the least I can do.  lol


Me neither - anything I *need* to know about this cesspit of a family, I find it out here. I'm not clicking anything that will profit them.


----------



## caitlin1214

KayuuKathey said:


> I love Kourts jumpsuit, chic.


Me, too. 

(Nice panty/Spanx line, Kim!)


----------



## caitlin1214

pixiejenna said:


> This skirt has a dated high school dance dress vibe to it lol. Back in the 90s I had a satin dress for middle school spring formal. Mine wasn't busting at the seems, in fact I had it altered to fit me (I'm short).


I totally see that. 

I also see that time Sharon Stone wore a Gap shirt and Vera Wang skirt to the 1998 Oscars. 

It looked good on Sharon. (And it would have looked good on Kim, had it fit properly.)


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> I totally see that.
> 
> I also see that time Sharon Stone wore a Gap shirt and Vera Wang skirt to the 1998 Oscars.
> 
> It looked good on Sharon. (And it would have looked good on Kim, had it fit properly.)



It looked good on Sharon indeed, but on an orangey, simian-alien, hobbit it really doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## berrydiva

Pebli said:


> Wow, you guys are brutal. I'm sure you're all 10s who've never worn a bad outfit in your life.



That's funny. There is something a bit disturbing about constantly needing to be so negative, I'm convinced that it's a lack of decent seks.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian West marvelled at her tiny waist while taking a wardrobe selfie in a LBD on Wednesday.

The 35-year-old star - who earlier revealed she'd weighed in at 124.6lbs - posted a video on Snapchat while trying on the outfit.

'You guys, doesn't my waist look Photoshopped?' she said while admiring herself in the mirror. 'It's so crazy! It's getting small!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntight-LBD-slimming-124lbs.html#ixzz4GyMP4tPp


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West marvelled at her tiny waist while taking a wardrobe selfie in a LBD on Wednesday.
> 
> The 35-year-old star - who earlier revealed she'd weighed in at 124.6lbs - posted a video on Snapchat while trying on the outfit.
> 
> 'You guys, doesn't my waist look Photoshopped?' she said while admiring herself in the mirror. 'It's so crazy! It's getting small!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntight-LBD-slimming-124lbs.html#ixzz4GyMP4tPp



It's called liposuction. I can't wait to see where the fat deposits to in the future


----------



## Hobbsy

Wtf is around her neck??!!


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Wtf is around her neck??!!


Camouflaged bandages.

She IS photoshopped in the first pic.  She's wider in the pic getting out of the car.  I see so many things off here.  Another nose job?


----------



## Oryx816

Hobbsy said:


> Wtf is around her neck??!!



The remainder of the dress she was wearing prior to being mauled by a mountain lion leaving her only in a slip and a shredded rag around her neck.....

J/k--it is part of Kanye's jeans.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> boy they are going in on Taylor!!!
> ------
> 
> Already deemed dead by an artist who painted a gigantic RIP mural of T-Swizzle out in Australia, some clever netizen hacked Taylor’s Wikipedia page and changed her “birth name” from her Taylor Alison Swift to Taylor* “Slithering Snake Becky With The Good Lies” Alison Swift.* Terrible, but it actually has a nice ring to it if we’re being honest.
> 
> The prankster didn’t just stop there, either. Under alias, Taylor was nicknamed “Victim” and “Regina George,” the crazy, underhanded, nefarious teen from the greatest movie of all time, _Mean Girls_. Other unauthorized edits made on Taylor’s page included her biography. Until official Wikipedia editors realized the “Shake It Off” singer’s page had been hacked, *Taylor was nothing but a “fraud that got dragged to the grave by successful businesswoman Kim Kardashian.*” Ouch!
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/music/someone-hacked-taylor-swifts-wikipedia-164820383.html


Loilololol


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for taking fashion risks.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showed off another daring look as she turned her baggy Tshirt into a mini dress with the help of a leather bustier on Thursday.
> 
> The 35-year-old wore a black Life of Pablo Tshirt under the lace-up corset as she dined with friend Larsa Pippen at Katsuya in Brentwood.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dinner-friend-Larsa-Pippen.html#ixzz4F7devVXE



That camel toe!!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

^ Every time I see Kim with one of those contraptions around her boobs I think of the safety harnesses worn by circus performers during rehearsals.  It seems apt.


----------



## mari_merry

Hobbsy said:


> Wtf is around her neck??!!


I guess, some new "trendy thing" - denim choker or whatever it called.. Saw it on Karrueche Tran


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yikes, that's a bad pic of K___

Well, sh!t...I'll give it to her, she looking tiny in the latest pics. Take away that diaper booty and you can tell she's done something to slim down a bit. She's feeling herself, lol. Got her arms and her a$$ out....ok, Kimberly.


----------



## WishList986

mari_merry said:


> I guess, some new "trendy thing" - denim choker or whatever it called.. Saw it on Karrueche Tran


Poor Britney and K-Fed were so ahead of the trend :'(


----------



## Irishgal

What happened to the white line in the road behind her? Opps bad PS


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. She seems desperate to receive validation though.


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3436919
> 
> What happened to the white line in the road behind her? Opps bad PS


Her right thigh looks lumpy in the front, and it looks like there are 3 holes there, is that from Lipo? No wonder she's been wearing so much spandex...


----------



## White Orchid

I'll concede the photoshopping is getter better (but still not great) but they/he/she need to touch up her thighs.  It's one thing to have cellulite on your a$$, but above your knees as well?  I still prefer to judge her from videos in broad daylight as there you see her sans Photoshopping.


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> Her right thigh looks lumpy in the front, and it looks like there are 3 holes there, is that from Lipo? No wonder she's been wearing so much spandex...


It looks like cellulite to me.


----------



## terebina786

I have cellulite on my thighs and I work out hard... It's always been there and ain't going anywhere.

Kim looks good... Can't even blame her because when I'm feeling myself its selfies galore.


----------



## caitlin1214

She ACTUALLY said, "Doesn't my waist look Photoshopped?".
Well, Kimmie, if it looks like a duck and it walks like a duck ...

Quack quack!


----------



## dell

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3436919
> 
> What happened to the white line in the road behind her? Opps bad PS



They missed the cellulite in her leg too [emoji43]


----------



## dell

Didn't see the other posts about it lol


----------



## pixiejenna

chowlover2 said:


> Her right thigh looks lumpy in the front, and it looks like there are 3 holes there, is that from Lipo? No wonder she's been wearing so much spandex...


ITA it looks like she had more lipo. It really does look like 3 holes where they inserted the needles on her thigh. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks good? She looks a hot ass mess and her lipo injection sites are obvious. I feel so sorry for her kids


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West marvelled at her tiny waist while taking a wardrobe selfie in a LBD on Wednesday.
> 
> The 35-year-old star - who earlier revealed she'd weighed in at 124.6lbs - posted a video on Snapchat while trying on the outfit.
> 
> 'You guys, doesn't my waist look Photoshopped?' she said while admiring herself in the mirror. 'It's so crazy! It's getting small!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntight-LBD-slimming-124lbs.html#ixzz4GyMP4tPp



Her thighs look saggy! Are those cellulites? Or is that the result of liposuction?


----------



## bagsforme

The pic in closet and the pic from paps are so different.  Possibly one of those skinny mirrors.  

What boots are they?  I do like them.


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> Camouflaged bandages.
> 
> She IS photoshopped in the first pic.  She's wider in the pic getting out of the car.  I see so many things off here.  Another nose job?


lol I didnt even thought thats the same outfit!
ha!

sucking in + photoshopped  = dabum!


----------



## azania

Whoever did her make up for the revolve store event did her wrong. It looks horrible


----------



## Lounorada

bagsforme said:


> The pic in closet and the pic from paps are so different.  Possibly one of those skinny mirrors.
> 
> *What boots are they?  I do like them*.


Yeezy


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> Yeezy



Any idea about a similar skirt to her Nili Lotan maxi skirt, Lou?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

So Kendull got the Vogue cover, how long before Kim is naked again?


----------



## redney

hollieplus2 said:


> So Kendull got the Vogue cover, how long before Kim is naked again?


Shhh! Don't give them ideas!


----------



## labelwhore04

hollieplus2 said:


> So Kendull got the Vogue cover, how long before Kim is naked again?



Kim is definitely boiling with jealousy and rage. This family is so messed up, you can always tell that the sisters aren't genuinely happy for one another when something special happens for one of them.


----------



## Oruka

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West marvelled at her tiny waist while taking a wardrobe selfie in a LBD on Wednesday.
> 
> The 35-year-old star - who earlier revealed she'd weighed in at 124.6lbs - posted a video on Snapchat while trying on the outfit.
> 
> 'You guys, doesn't my waist look Photoshopped?' she said while admiring herself in the mirror. 'It's so crazy! It's getting small!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntight-LBD-slimming-124lbs.html#ixzz4GyMP4tPp



I love those boots. How much those Yeezy boots cost?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oruka said:


> I love those boots. How much those Yeezy boots cost?



Last time I checked I think they were $1000...which is a bit much for boots that aren't leather.


----------



## pixiejenna

dangerouscurves said:


> Her thighs look saggy! Are those cellulites? Or is that the result of liposuction?


Both. I recall back her her heyday Paris accused Kimbo of having a cottage cheese ass because of how much cellulite she has. She also got cellulite treatment on her a$$ and thighs on KUWTK. 

Kimbo has had repeatedly has lipo on her thighs. So that causes a few problems first when you lipo a area and you gain weight again it's no longer gained evenly because you removed you fat. So when you gain weight you don't really know where it's going to go. Plus when you gain weight and lipo it off so much your skin is not going to bounce back especially when you add aging into the mix. You are going to have saggy skin especially if you don't bother with the exercise maintenance required after lipo. And we all know how lacy she is.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been letting her fans in on her weight-loss journey since becoming a mother for the second time in December.

And Kim Kardashian proudly showed off the results of her hard work when she enjoyed a date night at Giorgio Baldi in Santa Monica with husband Kanye West on Thursday night.

The 35-year-old reality star looked incredible in a slinky black cami top which she tucked into a beyond short tight leather mini skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ther-mini-date-night-Kanye.html#ixzz4H8fUw2fu


----------



## Irishgal

She looks like tandoori chicken with that fake tan


----------



## redney

Ye's still making her drive him around huh?


----------



## Jayne1

It's so miserably hot here -- I needed a good laugh.  Just a few comments from Amazon, where you can apparently buy possibly/probably fake Adidas Men Yeezy Boost 350.

_"Sold my car that I need to get to work but damn it was worth it. When you put these on its honestly amazing. You can really feel the sold Honda Accord when I walk. My wife called me dumb because I had to quit my job (obviously can't get there) and my kids ask why they don't get to eat tonight but when I let them put these on their feet, they immediately forgive me. Definate buy."

"I flew to the Philipines to sell my kidney. The piss-poor craftsmanship of the sew-up job caused an infection on the way back. That didnt stop me though. When I got home i found my shoes on my doorstep. When i got inside my crib and put them on, my infection cleared up in like 8 minutes. I now have the shoes ive always dreamt of."

"My mom had been saving money since I was born for my college tuition, but who needs college when you can get 8 pairs of these, with every step I take I can really feel my future and career flyin away, but totally worth it!!"

"I've had these in my Wish List for 8 months now while I save up some coin earned via sperm donation. Roughly 6 1/2 gallons to go and I'll be rockin' these bad boys!"

"I have had testicular cancer for the longest time now. Its been getting worse and worse and infusing with my AIDS. My parents bought me this as a gift. When I put them on, they cured me of my cancer and AIDS. I thank the lord Yeezus for doing us all a favor and providing us with this wonderful shoe that can also be used as a condom. Amen."

"I thought these were slippers I needed some for home, but they are just shoes. They are a bit expensive, though because it is lil Wayne's signature shoe. Sold my toenails for this."

"These are amazing. As soon as I put them on, I lost four pants sizes, my chipped tooth grew back, and my 2006 Chrysler 300 turned into a Bentley. Then my phone rang, and President ***** appointed me the first Secretary of Getting It Done. I'm looking forward to ***** hitting me up with a pardon so I don't have to do the years for that bank stickup to grip these in the first place."_

https://www.amazon.com/Adidas-Men-Yeezy-Boost-350/dp/B010O2FZRG


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> It looks like cellulite to me.



Yep looks def like cellulite.


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> She looks like tandoori chicken with that fake tan


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> It's so miserably hot here -- I needed a good laugh.  Just a few comments from Amazon, where you can apparently buy possibly/probably fake Adidas Men Yeezy Boost 350.
> 
> _"Sold my car that I need to get to work but damn it was worth it. When you put these on its honestly amazing. You can really feel the sold Honda Accord when I walk. My wife called me dumb because I had to quit my job (obviously can't get there) and my kids ask why they don't get to eat tonight but when I let them put these on their feet, they immediately forgive me. Definate buy."
> 
> "I flew to the Philipines to sell my kidney. The piss-poor craftsmanship of the sew-up job caused an infection on the way back. That didnt stop me though. When I got home i found my shoes on my doorstep. When i got inside my crib and put them on, my infection cleared up in like 8 minutes. I now have the shoes ive always dreamt of."
> 
> "My mom had been saving money since I was born for my college tuition, but who needs college when you can get 8 pairs of these, with every step I take I can really feel my future and career flyin away, but totally worth it!!"
> 
> "I've had these in my Wish List for 8 months now while I save up some coin earned via sperm donation. Roughly 6 1/2 gallons to go and I'll be rockin' these bad boys!"
> 
> "I have had testicular cancer for the longest time now. Its been getting worse and worse and infusing with my AIDS. My parents bought me this as a gift. When I put them on, they cured me of my cancer and AIDS. I thank the lord Yeezus for doing us all a favor and providing us with this wonderful shoe that can also be used as a condom. Amen."
> 
> "I thought these were slippers I needed some for home, but they are just shoes. They are a bit expensive, though because it is lil Wayne's signature shoe. Sold my toenails for this."
> 
> "These are amazing. As soon as I put them on, I lost four pants sizes, my chipped tooth grew back, and my 2006 Chrysler 300 turned into a Bentley. Then my phone rang, and President ***** appointed me the first Secretary of Getting It Done. I'm looking forward to ***** hitting me up with a pardon so I don't have to do the years for that bank stickup to grip these in the first place."_
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Adidas-Men-Yeezy-Boost-350/dp/B010O2FZRG



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dalinda

Jayne1 said:


> It's so miserably hot here -- I needed a good laugh.  Just a few comments from Amazon, where you can apparently buy possibly/probably fake Adidas Men Yeezy Boost 350.
> 
> _"Sold my car that I need to get to work but damn it was worth it. When you put these on its honestly amazing. You can really feel the sold Honda Accord when I walk. My wife called me dumb because I had to quit my job (obviously can't get there) and my kids ask why they don't get to eat tonight but when I let them put these on their feet, they immediately forgive me. Definate buy."
> 
> "I flew to the Philipines to sell my kidney. The piss-poor craftsmanship of the sew-up job caused an infection on the way back. That didnt stop me though. When I got home i found my shoes on my doorstep. When i got inside my crib and put them on, my infection cleared up in like 8 minutes. I now have the shoes ive always dreamt of."
> 
> "My mom had been saving money since I was born for my college tuition, but who needs college when you can get 8 pairs of these, with every step I take I can really feel my future and career flyin away, but totally worth it!!"
> 
> "I've had these in my Wish List for 8 months now while I save up some coin earned via sperm donation. Roughly 6 1/2 gallons to go and I'll be rockin' these bad boys!"
> 
> "I have had testicular cancer for the longest time now. Its been getting worse and worse and infusing with my AIDS. My parents bought me this as a gift. When I put them on, they cured me of my cancer and AIDS. I thank the lord Yeezus for doing us all a favor and providing us with this wonderful shoe that can also be used as a condom. Amen."
> 
> "I thought these were slippers I needed some for home, but they are just shoes. They are a bit expensive, though because it is lil Wayne's signature shoe. Sold my toenails for this."
> 
> "These are amazing. As soon as I put them on, I lost four pants sizes, my chipped tooth grew back, and my 2006 Chrysler 300 turned into a Bentley. Then my phone rang, and President ***** appointed me the first Secretary of Getting It Done. I'm looking forward to ***** hitting me up with a pardon so I don't have to do the years for that bank stickup to grip these in the first place."_
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Adidas-Men-Yeezy-Boost-350/dp/B010O2FZRG



OMG thank you so much for this! me and my friend are dyingof laughter


----------



## Julija

Have you heard apparantly Kanye wants to design for IKEA? It's hilarious.
http://www.boredpanda.com/ikea-kanya-west-yeezy-funny-fake-products/


----------



## ilovenicebags

Jayne1 said:


> It's so miserably hot here -- I needed a good laugh.  Just a few comments from Amazon, where you can apparently buy possibly/probably fake Adidas Men Yeezy Boost 350.
> 
> _"Sold my car that I need to get to work but damn it was worth it. When you put these on its honestly amazing. You can really feel the sold Honda Accord when I walk. My wife called me dumb because I had to quit my job (obviously can't get there) and my kids ask why they don't get to eat tonight but when I let them put these on their feet, they immediately forgive me. Definate buy."
> 
> "I flew to the Philipines to sell my kidney. The piss-poor craftsmanship of the sew-up job caused an infection on the way back. That didnt stop me though. When I got home i found my shoes on my doorstep. When i got inside my crib and put them on, my infection cleared up in like 8 minutes. I now have the shoes ive always dreamt of."
> 
> "My mom had been saving money since I was born for my college tuition, but who needs college when you can get 8 pairs of these, with every step I take I can really feel my future and career flyin away, but totally worth it!!"
> 
> "I've had these in my Wish List for 8 months now while I save up some coin earned via sperm donation. Roughly 6 1/2 gallons to go and I'll be rockin' these bad boys!"
> 
> "I have had testicular cancer for the longest time now. Its been getting worse and worse and infusing with my AIDS. My parents bought me this as a gift. When I put them on, they cured me of my cancer and AIDS. I thank the lord Yeezus for doing us all a favor and providing us with this wonderful shoe that can also be used as a condom. Amen."
> 
> "I thought these were slippers I needed some for home, but they are just shoes. They are a bit expensive, though because it is lil Wayne's signature shoe. Sold my toenails for this."
> 
> "These are amazing. As soon as I put them on, I lost four pants sizes, my chipped tooth grew back, and my 2006 Chrysler 300 turned into a Bentley. Then my phone rang, and President ***** appointed me the first Secretary of Getting It Done. I'm looking forward to ***** hitting me up with a pardon so I don't have to do the years for that bank stickup to grip these in the first place."_
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Adidas-Men-Yeezy-Boost-350/dp/B010O2FZRG



OMG I am dying laughing!


----------



## Sasha2012

Some critics were claiming her best days were behind her after Saint West was born back in December.

But Kim Kardashian just proved all the doubters wrong, as she put her amazingly toned body on display during a walk to the studio on Friday afternoon.

The 35-year-old reality star, who earlier that day boasted she was but 3 lbs away from her newest target weight of 120 lbs, turned heads with her simple but strategically revealing outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...scenes-family-reality-show.html#ixzz4HBYw86ib


----------



## Lola69

WTH is she wearing?


----------



## Oryx816

What is this....Lance Armstrong in drag?!

I can't even manage to feel sorry for her, I'm too busy laughing.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio


----------



## pukasonqo

how come she is wide again?
she always had good legs


----------



## Oryx816

In her defense, she could have made this more atrocious if she had worn the leather jacket with her face all over it to match those savage shorts.  I'm glad Kanye didn't think of that.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The cycling shorts need to stop !!


----------



## Jayne1

I love how the compression garments are now gone.  lol


----------



## LaAgradecida

And we're back to the "coat half-off" look.  Ugh!!!


----------



## stylemepretty

That ain't pretty. Her face is looking so harsh these days.


----------



## dell

And the extensions are back!!


----------



## mkr

I thought we talked to her about the biker shorts once already...


----------



## Lounorada

I cant figure out if she's on her way to a spin class or if she's going to a club...

Tumblr









Oh, and PUT YOUR ARMS IN THE DAMN SLEEVES and _wear_ the jacket or don't put it on at all.
She looks ridiculous.
As usual.


----------



## rockhollow

This last outfit is terrible.
I agree, is she going to a gym or nightclub? Bike shorts with those shoes - yuck!

I just don't get the half off jacket, I guess it hides things, but is so uncomfortable. I tried it out around the house, and it just makes me laugh and laugh.
Your jacket is falling off - you kind of have to hold it half on - you can't really do anything with your arms, they are to busy trying to hold your jacket half on.
I was using a light weight jacket as well, it would be even a bigger struggle with a heavier coat.
All I can say- what a fool!

And for Kim bashing - as always - if she just wore clothes that fit her - allowed a real stylist to help her select clothes for her body type - stopped getting fashion tips from Kanye - looked happy - the bashing would stop.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## Irishgal

Octomom vibes


----------



## White Orchid

Holy camel toe batman!


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> I cant figure out if she's on her way to a spin class or if she's going to a club...
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and PUT YOUR ARMS IN THE DAMN SLEEVES and _wear_ the jacket or don't put it on at all.
> She looks ridiculous.
> As usual.


I can't figure out if that fringe/bangs (?) is part of a wig or the last remnants of what hair she has left lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I cant figure out if she's on her way to a spin class or if she's going to a club...
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and PUT YOUR ARMS IN THE DAMN SLEEVES and _wear_ the jacket or don't put it on at all.
> She looks ridiculous.
> As usual.


club spin?


----------



## berrydiva

mari_merry said:


> Out in Beverly Hills


OK Kimberly. We see you.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> club spin?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I can't figure out if that fringe/bangs (?) is part of a wig or the last remnants of what hair she has left lol.


I think it's part of the wig.


----------



## VickyB

mari_merry said:


> Out in Beverly Hills


The photoshop on these is off the charts!!!!! So this must be how she sees herself in her eyes. Yikes! She looks like a total freak.


----------



## chloebagfreak

VickyB said:


> The photoshop on these is off the charts!!!!! So this must be how she sees herself in her eyes. Yikes! She looks like a total freak.


I totally agree. What human looks like that ???


----------



## lilapot

It's hilarious how she claims she's 3 lbs away frm 120 lbs? She cannot be serious. I'm exactly 120 lbs (5'3 and a size 0) and I'm nowhere near as thick as that. Her ass alone is probably 120


----------



## KayuuKathey

mari_merry said:


> Out in Beverly Hills


Yikes, those lumps  that right hand side is truly alarming!


----------



## KayuuKathey

lilapot said:


> It's hilarious how she claims she's 3 lbs away frm 120 lbs? She cannot be serious. I'm exactly 120 lbs (5'3 and a size 0) and I'm nowhere near as thick as that. Her ass alone is probably 120


Dead LOL


----------



## dangerouscurves

rockhollow said:


> This last outfit is terrible.
> I agree, is she going to a gym or nightclub? Bike shorts with those shoes - yuck!
> 
> I just don't get the half off jacket, I guess it hides things, but is so uncomfortable. I tried it out around the house, and it just makes me laugh and laugh.
> Your jacket is falling off - you kind of have to hold it half on - you can't really do anything with your arms, they are to busy trying to hold your jacket half on.
> I was using a light weight jacket as well, it would be even a bigger struggle with a heavier coat.
> All I can say- what a fool!
> 
> And for Kim bashing - as always - if she just wore clothes that fit her - allowed a real stylist to help her select clothes for her body type - stopped getting fashion tips from Kanye - looked happy - the bashing would stop.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Kudos for trying to wear a jacket a la Kimmy!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

KayuuKathey said:


> Yikes, those lumps  that right hand side is truly alarming!



She looks distorted.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bike shorts with 'Savage' running down the sides? Stop, Kimberly.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> I love how the compression garments are now gone.  lol


In Kim's world, she'd define that as "liberation" lol.


----------



## cdtracing

lilapot said:


> It's hilarious how she claims she's 3 lbs away frm 120 lbs? She cannot be serious. I'm exactly 120 lbs (5'3 and a size 0) and I'm nowhere near as thick as that. Her ass alone is probably 120



I died!!


----------



## mkr




----------



## caitlin1214

I have tops that hang off my shoulder (you know, while I'm wearing them). And I have sweaters/jackets that I either wear open or done up. There's no odd, in-between off/on thing.


----------



## caitlin1214

The Game claims he slept with (and he wasn't exactly THAT delicate about it) with "three Kardashians" in a new song.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-slept-three-Kardashians-new-track-Sauce.html

Normally, I'd say a rapper shouldn't do that about any woman. On the other hand, it's kind of hard to defend someone whose whole career was based on the selling of a sex tape. (And, if it's true, like with Ray-J's song about Kim, it's hard to villainize someone capitalizing on the exact same thing that she did.)


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> The Game claims he slept with (and he wasn't exactly THAT delicate about it) with "three Kardashians" in a new song.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-slept-three-Kardashians-new-track-Sauce.html
> 
> Normally, I'd say a rapper shouldn't do that about any woman. On the other hand, it's kind of hard to defend someone who's whole career was based on the selling of a sex tape. (And, if it's true, like with Ray-J's song about Kim, it's hard to villainize someone capitalizing on the exact same thing that she did.)



She's a ho & a ho will do anything for da money, no shame or morals!!  I have the impression ho's run in the family.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care who they screw because the only vagina mileage I'm concerned with is my own but you would think your sister's leftovers would be off limits. Too much peen out here for three sisters to be messing with the same dude. That's nasty. 

It's no secret that Game likes to lie on his d!ck, tho. I wouldn't be surprised if he was lying.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her figure is so cartoonish


----------



## berrydiva

I don't believe The Game unfortunately.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


>


I don't know what's worse.  Her you-know-what being strangled or "floating" butt fillers-cum-cellulite's positioning.


----------



## White Orchid

Because placing your hand over it is going to help, lol


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Because placing your hand over it is going to help, lol
> View attachment 3440006



She's going to need a bigger hand.


----------



## mrsinsyder

What is Savage? Some new brand they're invested in?


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> Because placing your hand over it is going to help, lol
> View attachment 3440006



She's just hiding her surgically removed crack!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I think The Game is lying. He's gotten so irrelevant so he is probably just trying to get some publicity by mentioning the Kardashians in his song.


----------



## VickyB

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think The Game is lying. He's gotten so irrelevant so he is probably just trying to get some publicity by mentioning the Kardashians in his song.



Wasn't he one of their fake boyfriends????


----------



## Stansy

Where is her engagement rock, ehhhhh, ring?


----------



## mkr

Stansy said:


> Where is her engagement rock, ehhhhh, ring?


Stuck in the crack.


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> Stuck in the crack.


Oh I am dead!


----------



## Stansy

mkr said:


> Stuck in the crack.


In hers or in Kanye´s??


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Stuck in the crack.





Stansy said:


> In hers or in Kanye´s??



Y'all are killing me!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Stuck in the crack.





Stansy said:


> In hers or in Kanye´s??



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## myown

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her figure is so cartoonish


true


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Wasn't he one of their fake boyfriends????


No. He's Khloe's Compton connection.


----------



## berrydiva

mrsinsyder said:


> What is Savage? Some new brand they're invested in?


It's merch from her Kimoji or something like that I read. Not a new brand but pretty smart that she's making merchandise that her emoji is wearing.


----------



## pinkfeet

I believe it. It was probably s threesome with some too. Kim and court have done that in the past. They are known for being slutty.

The whole fam.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't care who they screw because the only vagina mileage I'm concerned with is my own but you would think your sister's leftovers would be off limits. Too much peen out here for three sisters to be messing with the same dude. That's nasty.
> 
> It's no secret that Game likes to lie on his d!ck, tho. I wouldn't be surprised if he was lying.



Didn't Kourt and Kim do something with the same dude when they were younger?


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on tumblr...
Something so weird about this picture  like a strange woman walked into the room picked up the baby and took a selfie with the kids. North is like WTF?

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

pinkfeet said:


> I believe it. It was probably s threesome with some too. Kim and court have done that in the past. They are known for being slutty.
> 
> The whole fam.


Not that they may not have participated in threesomes in the past or dealt with the same guy but he's hardly believable. The Game lies on his d*ck way too often which is sad because he seems to be amongst the blessed.


----------



## mkr

Okay why you gotta bring up sisters in a threesome?  I know the K's aren't exactly of high moral fiber but ew ew ew!


----------



## Yoshi1296

VickyB said:


> Wasn't he one of their fake boyfriends????



Oh I have no idea about this lol


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr...
> Something so weird about this picture  like a strange woman walked into the room picked up the baby and took a selfie with the kids. North is like WTF?
> 
> Tumblr


North is probably also thinking who's baby is that?


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> North is probably also thinking who's baby is that?



Heck, that baby maybe wondering the same thing!


----------



## White Orchid

coconutsboston said:


> She's just hiding her surgically removed crack!





Stansy said:


> In hers or in Kanye´s??


----------



## Sasha2012

They grow up so fast.

Kim Kardashian took to her Twitter on Monday to share an adorable picture of her daughter North wearing her expensive designer footwear.

The 35-year-old reality star posted the snap featuring the three-year-old laying on the ground with her legs in a pair of thigh-high $1,700 metallic silver Balenciaga booties.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-silver-Balenciaga-boots.html#ixzz4HSGFypxp


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr...
> Something so weird about this picture  like a strange woman walked into the room picked up the baby and took a selfie with the kids. North is like WTF?
> 
> Tumblr



The crazy filter doesn't help it seem any less weird.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> They grow up so fast.
> 
> Kim Kardashian took to her Twitter on Monday to share an adorable picture of her daughter North wearing her expensive designer footwear.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star posted the snap featuring the three-year-old laying on the ground with her legs in a pair of thigh-high $1,700 metallic silver Balenciaga booties.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-silver-Balenciaga-boots.html#ixzz4HSGFypxp



Booties? Let's be honest, Kim will wear these as pants with a ratty, baggy t-shirt.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr...
> Something so weird about this picture  like a strange woman walked into the room picked up the baby and took a selfie with the kids. North is like WTF?
> 
> Tumblr



Mugatu is their babysitter?


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I knew when I saw those boots she'd end up getting them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## schadenfreude

mari_merry said:


> Out in Beverly Hills


Is this a fine vintage Chrome Hearts hoodie? Oh my.


----------



## chowlover2

The Bal boots look like they will reach her boobs. I guess that's why she got all the leg lipo.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Those Bal boots are stunning.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Not that they may not have participated in threesomes in the past or dealt with the same guy but he's hardly believable. The Game lies on his d*ck way too often which is sad because he seems to be amongst the blessed.



What did your mean by him among the blessed?


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> What did your mean by him among the blessed?


I'm guessing in size


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> What did your mean by him among the blessed?


hung like a horse


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Those Bal boots are stunning.


They'd be stunning on someone like Rihanna who has the fearless confidence to wear them and not have the boots wear her.
But on Kim, she'll be looking like C-3POh-hell-to-the-no and it will be hilarious...


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> They'd be stunning on someone like Rihanna who has the fearless confidence to wear them and not have the boots wear her.
> But on Kim, she'll be looking like C-3POh-hell-to-the-no and it will be hilarious...



Yes, but Rihanna doesn't have baby carrots for legs.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I'm guessing in size





Stansy said:


> hung like a horse



I see. Things that I learn everyday here.... Thanks, Ladies.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> I see. Things that I learn everyday here.... Thanks, Ladies.




Lol!
This thread needs a warning...hati hati! [emoji1]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!
> This thread needs a warning...hati hati! [emoji1]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yes! Hati-hati indeed!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Yes, but Rihanna doesn't have baby carrots for legs.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

That picture of North is the first time I've ever thought she looked like Reggie's daughter


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> What did your mean by him among the blessed?


Check out his IG. I don't want to upset the delicate sensibilities of the folks 'round these parts. If I've learned anything from the Jon Hamm thread is that admiring the works of the gawds such as this is not appreciated by many or maybe it serves as a reminder of what they're missing...I dunno....to each and such things.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> Didn't Kourt and Kim do something with the same dude when they were younger?



I don't remember hearing anything about that. I do vaguely remember reading about a guy stealing nude pics of Kim and Kourt (separately) and the FBI being involved because they were minors at the time the pics were taken but that's it


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Check out his IG. I don't want to upset the delicate sensibilities of the folks 'round these parts. If I've learned anything from the Jon Hamm thread is that admiring the works of the gawds such as this is not appreciated by many or maybe it serves as a reminder of what they're missing...I dunno....to each and such things.



Off to check his IG! Thanks!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Check out his IG. I don't want to upset the delicate sensibilities of the folks 'round these parts. If I've learned anything from the Jon Hamm thread is that admiring the works of the gawds such as this is not appreciated by many or maybe it serves as a reminder of what they're missing...I dunno....to each and such things.



See, Game is so corny I can't even appreciate his thirst traps. I don't put it past him to be sticking microphones and cucumbers in his drawers just for some attention, lol. Everything he says and does gets a major side eye from me.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> See, Game is so corny I can't even appreciate his thirst traps. I don't put it past him to be sticking microphones and cucumbers in his drawers just for some attention, lol. Everything he says and does gets a major side eye from me.


Microphones though?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> See, Game is so corny I can't even appreciate his thirst traps. I don't put it past him to be sticking microphones and cucumbers in his drawers just for some attention, lol. Everything he says and does gets a major side eye from me.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> See, Game is so corny I can't even appreciate his thirst traps. I don't put it past him to be sticking microphones and cucumbers in his drawers just for some attention, lol. Everything he says and does gets a major side eye from me.



Yea me neither.  He's really corny and lives for an insta clapback. Go hug your kids you weirdo


----------



## nashpoo

Dang is she really THAT light? It's weird how we all hold weight differently. I'm 5'2" and weigh 115 [emoji24] I was 125 just a few months ago but my ass isn't that big


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Microphones though?!



I promise you I saw the outline of a microphone in one of his thirst traps, lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Microphones though?!



hey, if kimbo has the debt of a small country injected in her posterior, what harm can a little microphone do?


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> Check out his IG. I don't want to upset the delicate sensibilities of the folks 'round these parts. If I've learned anything from the Jon Hamm thread is that admiring the works of the gawds such as this is not appreciated by many or maybe it serves as a reminder of what they're missing...I dunno....to each and such things.



Just asking for a friend....[emoji83]how far do I have to scroll down on his IG before I see a d..k picture?


----------



## Stansy

nashpoo said:


> *Dang is she really THAT light?* It's weird how we all hold weight differently. I'm 5'2" and weigh 115 [emoji24] I was 125 just a few months ago but my ass isn't that big


She is - in her dreams


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> Just asking for a friend....[emoji83]how far do I have to scroll down on his IG before I see a d..k picture?


I don't follow him in IG so idk but you can Google the images. He's a thot so I'm sure if you just Google "rapper the game d*** pic" they'll come up.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> They'd be stunning on someone like Rihanna who has the fearless confidence to wear them and not have the boots wear her.
> But on Kim, she'll be looking like C-3POh-hell-to-the-no and it will be hilarious...



True! I'm hoping to see Rihanna in these!


----------



## Divalish

A black man with a big d*ck. Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## bag-princess

i look foward to this issue every year.  why Harper's!!!  whhhyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## mkr

Oh goody.  Another magazine I won't be buying anymore.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Check out his IG. I don't want to upset the delicate sensibilities of the folks 'round these parts. If I've learned anything from the Jon Hamm thread is that admiring the works of the gawds such as this is not appreciated by many or maybe it serves as a reminder of what they're missing...I dunno....to each and such things.


Thank you for reminding me the Hammaconda thread exists


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i look foward to this issue every year.  why Harper's!!!  whhhyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!



The Fall issue and the cover is the Queen and his beard? I thought Harper's was better than Vogue!


----------



## fabuleux

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Question : isn't  it illegal in the US to record a phone conversation without the other party's approval and then used it publicly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Depends on state law.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been shy about showing her love of fur or flaunting her enviable figure.

So Kim Kardashian put two of her passions on display when she posted an Instagram snapshot from a photo shoot on Wednesday.

'On set yesterday,' the 35-year-old reality star captioned a photo of herself showing off her long legs and bosom while wrapped in an oversized mink.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oat-set-latest-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4HdAR9Odd


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never been shy about showing her love of fur or flaunting her enviable figure.
> 
> So Kim Kardashian put two of her passions on display when she posted an Instagram snapshot from a photo shoot on Wednesday.
> 
> 'On set yesterday,' the 35-year-old reality star captioned a photo of herself showing off her long legs and bosom while wrapped in an oversized mink.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oat-set-latest-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4HdAR9Odd


Long legs.. They know she's like 5'1 right?


----------



## mkr




----------



## Irishgal

Why is her mouth always open, like a low functioning dolt?


----------



## coconutsboston

WishList986 said:


> Long legs.. They know she's like 5'1 right?


Right!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

AEGIS said:


> That picture of North is the first time I've ever thought she looked like Reggie's daughter



I was thinking the exact thing!


----------



## Lounorada

There is absolutely no light behind her eyes. Completely blank.


----------



## pixiejenna

One of the fitness pages on FB I follow posted this and I had to share lmao! 





Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Is this pic recent?  Something makes me think it's from long ago.  

All that money and they have to exercise in a parking lot?


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> One of the fitness pages on FB I follow posted this and I had to share lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



 you're killing me!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never been shy about showing her love of fur or flaunting her enviable figure.
> 
> So Kim Kardashian put two of her passions on display when she posted an Instagram snapshot from a photo shoot on Wednesday.
> 
> 'On set yesterday,' the 35-year-old reality star captioned a photo of herself showing off her long legs and bosom while wrapped in an oversized mink.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oat-set-latest-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4HdAR9Odd



Long legs & enviable figure???  You must be kidding!!!  She's barely over 5 ft tall & I don't find her wide flabby @ss enviable at all.



Irishgal said:


> Why is her mouth always open, like a low functioning dolt?



Apparently, she's a mouth breather.


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> Why is her mouth always open, like a low functioning dolt?



because she is a low funcioning dolt


----------



## mrsinsyder

May have been posted and I missed it but...

*Kim Kardashian admits she DOES get butt injections (but only to treat her psoriasis) and reveals she wants laser surgery on her hands next *

Kim Kardashian has revealed that she has injections in her bottom - but it's just to help her psoriasis.

The 35-year-old, who also told fans she wants to get anti-aging laser surgery on her hands next, explained that she believes rumours she has had butt implants began when she was photographed after having the treatment.

During a live-stream on her subscription based app and website kimkardashianwest.com on Monday, Kim said her mother Kris Jenner first suspected she had psoriasis when she saw a rash on her daughter's legs.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-laser-surgery-hands-next.html#ixzz4HeEcdapf


----------



## pixiejenna

cdtracing said:


> [emoji38] you're killing me!!!


Every once in a while they like to mock her fake booty and it's always good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> Is this pic recent?  Something makes me think it's from long ago.
> 
> All that money and they have to exercise in a parking lot?


No idea how recent the pic is. But like any K she must do it in front of a camera or it never happened. Kind of like all of klogor and all of her "workouts".


mrsinsyder said:


> May have been posted and I missed it but...
> 
> *Kim Kardashian admits she DOES get butt injections (but only to treat her psoriasis) and reveals she wants laser surgery on her hands next *
> 
> Kim Kardashian has revealed that she has injections in her bottom - but it's just to help her psoriasis.
> 
> The 35-year-old, who also told fans she wants to get anti-aging laser surgery on her hands next, explained that she believes rumours she has had butt implants began when she was photographed after having the treatment.
> 
> During a live-stream on her subscription based app and website kimkardashianwest.com on Monday, Kim said her mother Kris Jenner first suspected she had psoriasis when she saw a rash on her daughter's legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-laser-surgery-hands-next.html#ixzz4HeEcdapf


Lmao so she admits to nothing like normal.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chloebagfreak

bag-princess said:


> i look foward to this issue every year.  why Harper's!!!  whhhyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


I actually cancelled all of my magazine subscriptions. There are waaaaay too many of them K people, and I don't need to pay to see that. Online fashion is fine for me. No more print.
Oh, I long for the 1980's with super models and real actresses on the covers!


----------



## pukasonqo

mrsinsyder said:


> May have been posted and I missed it but...
> 
> *Kim Kardashian admits she DOES get butt injections (but only to treat her psoriasis) and reveals she wants laser surgery on her hands next *
> 
> Kim Kardashian has revealed that she has injections in her bottom - but it's just to help her psoriasis.
> 
> The 35-year-old, who also told fans she wants to get anti-aging laser surgery on her hands next, explained that she believes rumours she has had butt implants began when she was photographed after having the treatment.
> 
> During a live-stream on her subscription based app and website kimkardashianwest.com on Monday, Kim said her mother Kris Jenner first suspected she had psoriasis when she saw a rash on her daughter's legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-laser-surgery-hands-next.html#ixzz4HeEcdapf



i have psoriasis and never heard of injections to help treat it
is an auto inmune disease mostly treated with topical meds (creams, ointments), light treatment and there is a pill for severe cases
i would say she is full of krap, but what do i know...?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never been shy about showing her love of fur or flaunting her enviable figure.
> 
> So Kim Kardashian put two of her passions on display when she posted an Instagram snapshot from a photo shoot on Wednesday.
> 
> 'On set yesterday,' the 35-year-old reality star captioned a photo of herself showing off her long legs and bosom while wrapped in an oversized mink.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oat-set-latest-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4HdAR9Odd



I don't envy her body. No, really.

Edit: What?! Her long legs?!?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Come on Daily Fail! That's a stretch!


----------



## myown

pukasonqo said:


> i have psoriasis and never heard of injections to help treat it
> is an auto inmune disease mostly treated with topical meds (creams, ointments), light treatment and there is a pill for severe cases
> i would say she is full of krap, but what do i know...?


yeah


----------



## Divalish

mrsinsyder said:


> May have been posted and I missed it but...
> 
> *Kim Kardashian admits she DOES get butt injections (but only to treat her psoriasis) and reveals she wants laser surgery on her hands next *
> 
> Kim Kardashian has revealed that she has injections in her bottom - but it's just to help her psoriasis.
> 
> The 35-year-old, who also told fans she wants to get anti-aging laser surgery on her hands next, explained that she believes rumours she has had butt implants began when she was photographed after having the treatment.
> 
> During a live-stream on her subscription based app and website kimkardashianwest.com on Monday, Kim said her mother Kris Jenner first suspected she had psoriasis when she saw a rash on her daughter's legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-laser-surgery-hands-next.html#ixzz4HeEcdapf


No Kim, no. The rumors did not begin when you were getting "injections" in your a$$hole for psoriasis. The "rumors" began when your ass grew 3 sizes one day like some Grinch bull-sh#t.


----------



## Stansy

I don´t envy her body, and I don´t envy her medical knowledge. Alas: my BIL has psoriasis, so maybe I should tell him about the butt injections, bwahaha!!


----------



## bagsforme

That is such bull that the shots are going give her dimples or make her butt bigger.  Cortisone shots will not do that.


----------



## Wildflower22

pukasonqo said:


> i have psoriasis and never heard of injections to help treat it
> is an auto inmune disease mostly treated with topical meds (creams, ointments), light treatment and there is a pill for severe cases
> i would say she is full of krap, but what do i know...?



My mom has very severe psoriasis and nothing legal in America was working so she would buy steroid shots from Canada and inject them herself...in her leg. Not her butt! Kim as we all know is full of it.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Oh goody.  Another magazine I won't be buying anymore.



Neither will I!! And it was my favorite!


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> i have psoriasis and never heard of injections to help treat it
> is an auto inmune disease mostly treated with topical meds (creams, ointments), light treatment and there is a pill for severe cases
> i would say she is full of krap, but what do i know...?



I never heard of this either.  We have a very close friend who has severe psoriasis & gets cortisone shots every so often for it & she doesn't get them in the butt.  Cortisone shots will not blow your butt up like a balloon either.  I call total BULLSH*T on this!!!



Divalish said:


> No Kim, no. The rumors did not begin when you were getting "injections" in your a$$hole for psoriasis. The "rumors" began when your ass grew 3 sizes one day like some Grinch bull-sh#t.



No, the rumors about her fake butt started long before she was diagnosed with psoriasis.  Her butt grew overnight like the @ss fairy came to see her!!



Stansy said:


> I don´t envy her body, and I don´t envy her medical knowledge. Alas: my BIL has psoriasis, so maybe I should tell him about the butt injections, bwahaha!!



OMG!!! Be sure to post pics of your BIL when he gets his Kim size butt!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

bag-princess said:


> Neither will I!! And it was my favorite!


I know! What has happened to all the magazines? I'm truly sad and baffled. The older ones I have had beautiful colors, beautiful models and clothing. Now it's becoming like the Enquirer.
Who wants that ish on their coffee table?
Thank goodness for my Pottery Barn catalogues)


----------



## Stansy

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!! Be sure to post pics of your BIL when he gets his Kim size butt!!



 His reply to my pic request will be this:


----------



## cdtracing

Stansy said:


> His reply to my pic request will be this:



    I just spit out my tea!!!  That's epic!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

chloebagfreak said:


> I know! What has happened to all the magazines? I'm truly sad and baffled. The older ones I have had beautiful colors, beautiful models and clothing. Now it's becoming like the Enquirer.
> Who wants that ish on their coffee table?
> Thank goodness for my Pottery Barn catalogues)


----------



## Stansy

cdtracing said:


> I just spit out my tea!!!  That's epic!!!!


Sorry doll


----------



## cdtracing

Stansy said:


> Sorry doll



Don't be sorry!!!  I needed the laugh!!!


----------



## clevercat

Stansy said:


> His reply to my pic request will be this:


Perfection!


----------



## Sasha2012

She often reveals that daughter North wants to copy her style.

And Kim Kardashian and her three-year-old daughter were seen sporting matching bikinis during a family holiday to Punta Mita, Mexico.

The 35-year-old was seen playing with her little girl and eight-month-old Saint as she introduced her son to the joys of beach life.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sand-son-Saint-mini-North.html#ixzz4Him1YECR


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lies and deceit.


----------



## mkr

Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## GoGlam

Really cute photos.. Even if they are likely photoshopped!


----------



## TinksDelite

No words....


----------



## Divalish

TinksDelite said:


> No words....


Christ almighty


----------



## mkr

I'm more shocked that she took BOTH her kids to the beach without assistance.  And did KID stuff.

Good grief now she's gonna be on the cover of Parenting Magazine.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I'm more shocked that she took BOTH her kids to the beach without assistance.  And did KID stuff.
> 
> Good grief now she's gonna be on the cover of Parenting Magazine.


It's just a photo shoot for Splash with Brian, her personal pap. The nannies were probably in the background waiting for the posing to be over.

Notice how Brian likes his photos to have a soft, blurred background, shallow depth of field?  Easier to photoshop!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Everyone said her azz was getting smaller. I feel lied to


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I'm more shocked that she took BOTH her kids to the beach without assistance.  And did KID stuff.
> 
> Good grief now she's gonna be on the cover of Parenting Magazine.



   Please, NO!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> They'd be stunning on someone like Rihanna who has the fearless confidence to wear them and not have the boots wear her.
> But on Kim, she'll be looking like C-3POh-hell-to-the-no and it will be hilarious...





Oryx816 said:


> Yes, but Rihanna doesn't have baby carrots for legs.


I've always wondered how thigh-high boots would look on someone with short legs.When she wears them out in public, we'll find out, won't we? 




pukasonqo said:


> because she is a low funcioning dolt


I read that as "doll" and came up with my own sales pitch: The Brand New Low-Functioning Doll, now looking completely dead behind the eyes! 



TinksDelite said:


> No words....



The bum in the black bikini bottoms looks nice.


----------



## cdtracing

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Everyone said her azz was getting smaller. I feel lied to


Don't feel like you're the only one.  I feel the same way.   No way that thang is getting smaller...it already has it's own zip code!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

TinksDelite said:


> No words....


 first picture looks like she's about to take a dump!


----------



## labelwhore04

TinksDelite said:


> No words....


WHAT THE.....

Is that photoshopped? I mean i knew her azz was deformed but that is on another level....i've never seen it look like that before..

Even by fake butt standards it looks completely abnormal. Nicki Minaj has a fake behind and it doesn't look nearly as bad as Kims. What is she doing to herself? She looks like an episode of Botched. Does she actually intend for it to look like that? because that would mean that she's more mentally ill than i thought, that is some serious body dysmorphia. I seriously wonder if she does it on purpose or it's just a botched job? or side effects from all the years of injections is finally catching up with her?


----------



## prettyprincess

TinksDelite said:


> No words....


I have one, disgusting.


----------



## turtlebug1971

I've never seen a photo of her carrying a diaper bag, so obviously she uses that deformed monstrosity to double as storage.


Sorry, I know this is my first post but I couldn't resist..


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> Really cute photos.. Even if they are likely photoshopped!




Why didn't they PS that horrific a$$ of hers??? That thing should not be allowed in public with innocent babies around! I guess the other people ran from the beach screaming after seeing that since it looks like they are the only ones there!


----------



## VickyB

caitlin1214 said:


> I've always wondered how thigh-high boots would look on someone with short legs.When she wears them out in public, we'll find out, won't we?
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as "doll" and came up with my own sales pitch: The Brand New Low-Functioning Doll, now looking completely dead behind the eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> The bum in the black bikini bottoms looks nice.


OMG!!!! The circus has come to town!!! Those bikini shots are tragic, pathetic  and comical at the same time!!!!! My eyes!!!! What fresh hell is this????


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> Why didn't they PS that horrific a$$ of hers??? That thing should not be allowed in public with innocent babies around! I guess the other people ran from the beach screaming after seeing that since it looks like they are the only ones there!


The sad, or is it disturbing, thing is, I know they've ps'd it.  You know there's a whole lot of cellulite we're being spared of.  And the white background is a dead giveaway that her a$$ has been smoothed out.  The perfectly distinct line around her waistline is also proof.


----------



## stylemepretty

The kids playing in the sun without hats concerns me more than the size and deformed shape of her un-photoshopped a.ss


----------



## White Orchid

I'm trying to figure out what that dark mass is around her stomach area.


----------



## White Orchid

When you zoom in, you can actually see how bad the ps is.  I mean what's going on with her stomach and thigh area, lol?  It's like 2 separate body parts!

And then there's the really bad Photoshopping around her inner arm, and so on.  Why she doesn't hire a professional is beyond me.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She often reveals that daughter North wants to copy her style.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian and her three-year-old daughter were seen sporting matching bikinis during a family holiday to Punta Mita, Mexico.
> 
> The 35-year-old was seen playing with her little girl and eight-month-old Saint as she introduced her son to the joys of beach life.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sand-son-Saint-mini-North.html#ixzz4Him1YECR


North is cute, but I never get why parents dress their 3 year olds in Bikinis


----------



## White Orchid

GoGlam said:


> Really cute photos.. Even if they are likely photoshopped!


"Likely". Cute.


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> North is cute, but I never get why parents dress their 3 year olds in Bikinis


I'm sure there are enough pedos out there savouring these photos of North.  They live for these kind of beach snaps, sickos that they are.


----------



## lilapot

nashpoo said:


> Dang is she really THAT light? It's weird how we all hold weight differently. I'm 5'2" and weigh 115 [emoji24] I was 125 just a few months ago but my ass isn't that big



She probably is because she's empty/ hollow inside. lol


----------



## berrydiva

She's the poster child of what can happen after too many injections.


----------



## sugarsam

If you guys think these unpohtoshopped pics are bad, there are more on LSA. The pics there are worse.
Ladies this is why you don't get your butt surgically enhanced.


----------



## mkr

What is LSA?


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> What is LSA?


Lipstick alley I believe.  Another gossip forum.


----------



## sabrunka

On another note lol if anyone wants that bikini, the brand is Acacia Swimwear and the top is "Humuhumu" in Topless crochet and the bottoms are "Polihale" in Topless crochet.  It's a colorway from last year but if you go on ebay, the store Swell has a size XS and L in the top for only $65 when normally it retails for $120 (this brand only goes on sale at the end of the season and is usually max 20% off so this is a good deal).  I checked Swell's website and for some reason it's more expensive on their actual website so go through their ebay account.  As for the bottoms, can't find them in stock anywhere anymore.  I grabbed the top in a Medium (the brand runs small, I'd normally buy a small in other brands).


----------



## terebina786

I saw the other pics and vids on the other site and I really wish she'd mature a little. I mean yeah I can have some conceit in me too when I'm feeling myself but sometimes I just feel like she's mentally stalled.


----------



## CoachGirl12

North & Saint are such cuties


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> What is LSA?


There's a celeb gossip section on Lipstick Alley...they tend to post more/unfiltered pic.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I saw the other pics and vids on the other site and I really wish she'd mature a little. I mean yeah I can have some conceit in me too when I'm feeling myself but sometimes I just feel like she's mentally stalled.


She seems like she has something to prove all the time and unfortunately the only asset she had of worth was her body. Seems she's stuck in that mentality.


----------



## WishList986

The more I see, the more in love with my natural butt I become, even if it does have a little cellulite here and there


----------



## Sasha2012

After spending some time with her two tots, North and Saint, it was time to let loose a little on her Mexican vacation.

Kim Kardashian, who is currently vacationing in Punta Mita with pals, made it a girls' day as she headed down to the beach in a clingy bright orange dress on Thursday.

Kim showed off her impressive weight loss in the skimpy number which accentuated her hourglass curves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-girl-time-beach-Mexico.html#ixzz4HoDMjl38


----------



## mkr

Crack is wack.


----------



## Lounorada

Uhhmm... her behind is tragically horrendous looking, completely deformed.
In the last picture, photoshopper forgot to smooth out the area where her thigh joins her a$$... She's looking just like Nicki Minaj, as if her leg never met her a$$ before.

Tumblr


----------



## lovemysavior

So why isn't her husband on this vacation with his wife and kids?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr




----------



## Vanilla Bean

Saint is very cute but I don't think he looks like either Kim or Kanye.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lovemysavior said:


> So why isn't her husband on this vacation with his wife and kids?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



Nobody could ever call spending time with Kanye a vacation.


----------



## mkr

So who are her "friends" and why are they all matchy matchy?


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Uhhmm... her behind is tragically horrendous looking, completely deformed.
> In the last picture, photoshopper forgot to smooth out the area where her thigh joins her a$$... She's looking just like Nicki Minaj, as if her leg never met her a$$ before.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3444098
> 
> View attachment 3444099
> 
> View attachment 3444101
> 
> View attachment 3444103


Not all the photos we saw were personal pap/Splash/Brian photos.  Some were wandering paps who shot a few photos and we can see which ones are which!


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> So who are her "friends" and why are they all matchy matchy?


The friend in the blue is model Jasmine Sanders https://www.instagram.com/golden_barbie/?hl=en

The woman in the nude is Kim's assistant Stephanie Sheppard https://www.instagram.com/steph_shep/?hl=en


----------



## mari_merry

In Mexico on August 19, 2016


























Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-underboob-racy-white-swimsuit-Mexico.html


----------



## pukasonqo

that swimsuit is cutting her in half
all looks natural and not staged at all! [emoji75]


----------



## LaAgradecida

White Orchid said:


> When you zoom in, you can actually see how bad the ps is.  I mean what's going on with her stomach and thigh area, lol?  It's like 2 separate body parts!
> 
> And then there's the really bad Photoshopping around her inner arm, and so on.  Why she doesn't hire a professional is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443647



It's times like these that I wish photo-shop never existed, so we can see Kim for what she really is!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the queen of juggling her business empire with motherhood.

And while her Mexico getaway looked more like work at some points with numerous photoshoots, Kim Kardashian made sure to put some time aside for her cherubic children.

The queen of reality TV was pictured in the swimming pool of her luxurious accommodations in Punta Mita along with her adorable daughter North, three, and son Saint, eight months.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-pooltime-fun-North-Saint.html#ixzz4HpGYzf6e


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> After spending some time with her two tots, North and Saint, it was time to let loose a little on her Mexican vacation.
> 
> Kim Kardashian, who is currently vacationing in Punta Mita with pals, made it a girls' day as she headed down to the beach in a clingy bright orange dress on Thursday.
> 
> Kim showed off her impressive weight loss in the skimpy number which accentuated her hourglass curves.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-girl-time-beach-Mexico.html#ixzz4HoDMjl38









Seriously, though, Kims friends look good. (Read: their bathing suits actually fit them). And I love that shade of blue. 



Sasha2012 said:


> She is the queen of juggling her business empire with motherhood.
> 
> And while her Mexico getaway looked more like work at some points with numerous photoshoots, Kim Kardashian made sure to put some time aside for her cherubic children.
> 
> The queen of reality TV was pictured in the swimming pool of her luxurious accommodations in Punta Mita along with her adorable daughter North, three, and son Saint, eight months.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-pooltime-fun-North-Saint.html#ixzz4HpGYzf6e



Two things: 

1) Kim's taking a break from what, exactly?
2) North and Saint are adorable. 

That's all I got. 

Also, I had something about Kim letting it all hang out and we're begging her to put it back.


----------



## cdtracing

^^^After seeing this deformed monstrosity of an @ss, I don't feel so bad about my 61 yr old @ss with it's cellulite.  In fact, she makes my ordinary @ss look fine!


----------



## VickyB

OMG! The white bathing suit pics, especially the one of Kim hosing herself down, made my week end!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those bathing suits they wear are atrocious. 

North is adorable.


----------



## AECornell

Why is she trying to be like Kylie when she's like 15 years older than her? And my god how much does she pay her assistant to fake laugh and pose like that?


----------



## bisousx

Fake butt aside, Kim looks pretty good. Very small.


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> Fake butt aside, Kim looks pretty good. Very small.



Not really. Her ENTIRE body is photoshopped - not just her a$$.


----------



## terebina786

She's trying to get her light back from Kylie and it's so obvious.


----------



## lizmil

Every time I see her "curvaceous" figure and body "hugging", "skimming" whatever-ing clothes I think of Hans Christen Andersen and "The Emperor's New Clothes!"

Especially if it's designed by her hubby!


----------



## pixiejenna

She's so proud of her latest round of PS especially since she no longer has to wear those heinous compression garment and pretend like they are clothes.

Her kids are cute, sadly that's the only redeeming quality about her. I hope that they have good nannies so they stay cute and don't end up like their parents.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

She does look a lot better.  But I never cared for underboob.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Say what you want about Kim's parenting, but clearly North can swim.  I know children three times her age who can't swim yet because their parents couldn't be bothered. 

And yes, I realize it wasn't Kim who taught her or who scheduled the lessons or who found the teacher.  But I'm still impressed.


----------



## stylemepretty

Has anyone seen her latest snapchats? Lookin' like an amateur porno


----------



## White Orchid

I'm still stunned at seeing the candid/non-photoshopped photos of her in Mexico.  I can see why she has to have her own Pap on hand to camouflage how deformed her backside has become. She'd better pray she never p!sses him off.  He could make a killing with all the unedited shots he has stored, lol.


----------



## Jikena

That last set of pictures... Holy moly. I knew her a$$ looked bad, but it's like everytime there's new pictures, I get even more shocked and disgusted. Those pics in the white swimsuit... Her a$$ looks like a watermelon, everyone sees that it's fake. Her legs are tiny and her a$$ is HUUUUUGE. Horrible. And to think that these are the photoshopped pictures ! Ayayay.


----------



## Hobbsy

She's just gross, especially her personality.


----------



## berrydiva

Can I get an ID on that white swimsuit? I need it in my life.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Her only look is "HOOKER."


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Can I get an ID on that white swimsuit? I need it in my life.


Kimi Kouture
http://www.kimikouture.com/collections/swimsuits-2015/products/brazilian-swimsuit


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Kimi Kouture
> http://www.kimikouture.com/collections/swimsuits-2015/products/brazilian-swimsuit


Thank you! You're magic.


----------



## mkr

Alright berry but no underboob!


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Thank you! You're magic.


You're welcome!


----------



## mkr

Why is Kim's booby area the only thing that's wet?


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## LaAgradecida

That @$$ is a joke!


----------



## mkr

Sand is great camouflage.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Why is Kim's booby area the only thing that's wet?


Cos everyone's seen her $&!? already and no-one likes overkill?


----------



## White Orchid

She must be so jelly of the other two girl's body, lol.  I know I am


----------



## Brklynjuice87

When you really think about her doing this it s just sad. This women has two kids and still want to be a  thot. I feel for north and Saint they will be teased something vicious over their parents. Kylie got Kim shook and these photos prove it


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Alright berry but no underboob!


What?! Underboob is sexy. Lol. I don't do underboob anywhere else but a beach though. But I also do topless beaches so underboob isnt a big deal.


----------



## berrydiva

Kim's body looks good. I love Steph's bikini.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> When you really think about her doing this it s just sad. This women has two kids and still want to be a  thot. I feel for north and Saint they will be teased something vicious over their parents. Kylie got Kim shook and these photos prove it


Being an object is all she knows. We should stop expecting more from her....more is never gonna happen.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> What?! Underboob is sexy. Lol. I don't do underboob anywhere else but a beach though. But I also do topless beaches so underboob isnt a big deal.



I like underboob too although I never do it. It's super skanky but I like it lol


----------



## glamourous1098

Didn't she do the same weird sandy butt "photoshoot" thing awhile ago?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> What?! Underboob is sexy. Lol. I don't do underboob anywhere else but a beach though. But I also do topless beaches so underboob isnt a big deal.


----------



## VickyB

LaAgradecida said:


> Her only look is "HOOKER."



LMAO!!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

glamourous1098 said:


> Didn't she do the same weird sandy butt "photoshoot" thing awhile ago?


Hahaha....I know. She likes sand in her crotch .remember her lying on a pile of dirt and garbage ? Ew.......


----------



## cookiemonsterr

Come on guys, she's looking better and better. She's really gotten thin, gotta hand it to her.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


>


----------



## pixiejenna

LaAgradecida said:


> Her only look is "HOOKER."


Bingo! She's not going to all of a sudden dress Amish. She spent a lot of money on her body of course she's going to show it off. For example everyone I know whose had a boob job happily shoves them in your face every chance they get. The only ones who don't are cancer survivors.


mkr said:


> Why is Kim's booby area the only thing that's wet?


That's the funniest part of the pictures. You know every time I go to the beach I have the same problem [emoji14] she's really trying her best to upstage Kylie.


cookiemonsterr said:


> Come on guys, she's looking better and better. She's really gotten thin, gotta hand it to her.


You mean she's finally recovered from all her PS? Ya great job healing and getting the swelling down Kimmy. It must be rough to rest up when you don't have to work or raise your kids.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Bingo! She's not going to all of a sudden dress Amish. She spent a lot of money on her body of course she's going to show it off. For example everyone I know whose had a boob job happily shoves them in your face every chance they get. The only ones who don't are cancer survivors.
> 
> That's the funniest part of the pictures. You know every time I go to the beach I have the same problem [emoji14] she's really trying her best to upstage Kylie.
> 
> You mean she's finally recovered from all her PS? Ya great job healing and getting the swelling down Kimmy. It must be rough to rest up when you don't have to work or raise your kids.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Do we think she did coolsculpting or lipo? Whatever she did, clearly her doctor said it wouldn't work on her a$$. Because her a$$ is filled with garbage and not fat. I am beyond impressed with those of you who totally guessed she was wearing all those hideous items that looked like compression garments for 3 months because she must have had work done. You guys so ROCK!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

VickyB said:


> Do we think she did coolsculpting or lipo? Whatever she did, clearly her doctor said it wouldn't work on her a$$. Because her a$$ is filled with garbage and not fat. I am beyond impressed with those of you who totally guessed she was wearing all those hideous items that looked like compression garments for 3 months because she must have had work done. You guys so ROCK!!!


I don't know my guess is cool sculpting. She's had regular liposuction in the past and while I've never had any PS I do know that when you get liposuction the fat will find somewhere else to redeposit. So I feel like getting liposuction in the same spots repeatedly will just magnify the issue. The cool sculpting also is a quicker recovery time and we know that she's not going to be down and out for that long she might cease to exist if she doesn't have her pictures taken every day. If she had to go through a full recovery for that much lipo she'd be holed up a lot longer than she was after having Saint. She can probably target more areas of her body at once too with the cool sculpting. Also I don't see any indentations anywhere on her body like you will with regular liposuction at the points of insertion from the needles. If you page though Klogores thread you can see those indentations on her legs, especially in action pics and the back of her arms. Her ass is full of some sort of fillers that's why it's a hot mess. Add in weight gain from pregnancies and age fillers are not your friends people. Man if you want a great ass just do some squats.


----------



## caitlin1214

pixiejenna said:


> Bingo! *She's not going to all of a sudden dress Amish. *
> 
> That's the funniest part of the pictures. You know every time I go to the beach I have the same problem [emoji14] she's really trying her best to upstage Kylie.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Don't you mean, "Omish"? 

I don't think I'd even side-eye these photoshoots if it was Kylie. Because it's Kim (and it's the second one in days), it's like, "Oh, Kim. Now it's just getting sad" 

In terms of subsequent photoshoots from either Kim or Kylie, I wonder how the .bar will be raised (or lowered) from here.

All those sandy photoshoots are not sexy. I don't understand them. I see all that sand and I get uncomfortable. I don't even like a lot of sand on my feet.


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> Don't you mean, "Omish"?
> 
> I don't think I'd even side-eye these photoshoots if it was Kylie. Because it's Kim (and it's the second one in days), it's like, "Oh, Kim. Now it's just getting sad"
> 
> In terms of subsequent photoshoots from either Kim or Kylie, I wonder how the .bar will be raised (or lowered) from here.
> 
> All those sandy photoshoots are not sexy. I don't understand them. I see all that sand and I get uncomfortable. I don't even like a lot of sand on my feet.



You beat me to it on the "Omish" reference.  In Kim's defense though, she did put an end to Kris' awkward Peter Pan collar phase.  She did us all a favor with that email to her mother, both with the enduring joke and the subsequent improvement in Kris' fashion choices.


----------



## AEGIS

I mean what other photoshoots would she have guys? She did a sand in the butt shoot after she had North and now she's having one after Saint. It's her thing.

Why is she friends with these like 20 year olds? Is this for work.


----------



## pixiejenna

caitlin1214 said:


> Don't you mean, "Omish"?
> 
> I don't think I'd even side-eye these photoshoots if it was Kylie. Because it's Kim (and it's the second one in days), it's like, "Oh, Kim. Now it's just getting sad"
> 
> In terms of subsequent photoshoots from either Kim or Kylie, I wonder how the .bar will be raised (or lowered) from here.
> 
> All those sandy photoshoots are not sexy. I don't understand them. I see all that sand and I get uncomfortable. I don't even like a lot of sand on my feet.


Sorry I forgot my K translator lol.


AEGIS said:


> I mean what other photoshoots would she have guys? She did a sand in the butt shoot after she had North and now she's having one after Saint. It's her thing.
> 
> Why is she friends with these like 20 year olds? Is this for work.


She's not friends with these 20 year olds. They are on her payroll as "friends"/stylist/hair&makeup team.


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> I am beyond impressed with those of you who totally guessed she was wearing all those hideous items that looked like compression garments for 3 months because she must have had work done. You guys so ROCK!!!



Agree. Not sure who it was that made the connection, but boy, that poster figured it out!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Uhhmm... her behind is tragically horrendous looking, completely deformed.
> In the last picture, photoshopper forgot to smooth out the area where her thigh joins her a$$... She's looking just like Nicki Minaj, as if her leg never met her a$$ before.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3444098
> 
> View attachment 3444099
> 
> View attachment 3444101
> 
> View attachment 3444103



I'm not the kind of person who bodyshame women but hers is hideous! From now on, I'll thank God everyday for the normal body I have.


----------



## AECornell

I wouldn't necessarily call it body shaming. Or use the phrase. Because most of what she's got going on is enhancement, not natural. Plus the things we usually comment on are her surgically altered parts (well $hit that covers like 70% of her body).


----------



## mkr

Why exactly is she on vacation?  Did she work?


----------



## Lounorada

Not have enough money in the bank to rent a place, Kimye? Always trying to keep up appearances, at the expense of others 
I thought Kanye 'owned' a place in NYC?
________________________________________________________________________
*Kim and Kanye Try To Snag $30M Airbnb Pad for Free*

Airbnb certainly doesn’t mind giving celebs free lodgings; Kardashian satellites Kylie and Kendall Jenner recently stayed gratis in a Turks and Caicos villa hosted by the home share site in return for posting bikini-ed beach shots on social media, and now according to a report by the Post, Kim K. and hubby Kanye West have been in negotiations with the company to stay for $0 in a big-ticket Manhattan penthouse for several months this fall.

A source at Airbnb told Page Six: “The plan would be for Kimye to live there for a few months for free, and Kim will post on social media about the apartment,” with Airbnb picking up the tab for the listing.
The couple are reportedly looking at possibilities–all of which are listed for sale–that include a $29 million penthouse at 10 Sullivan Street, a $29.9 million penthouse at 35 North Moore Street and another at 471 Washington Street listed for $24.5 million, among others.

The hunt has hit a few snags, apparently, as the luxury properties’ sellers have balked at having Kimye’s names attached in case the association should deter high-end buyers. What’s more, Airbnb is only offering the owners $150K for the entire stay, as opposed to the full $100K a month they’d be getting otherwise.

Yeezy is looking to be in town for fashion week and keep a home base for his “Saint Pablo” tour which starts on August 25 and will be accompanied by 21 “Life of Pablo” pop-up merch shops worldwide. The rapper already owns a New York City apartment on Houston Street, but it’s a one-bedroom that’s “smaller than Kim’s closet in L.A.,” and certainly not big enough to accommodate the couple, their family and Kanye’s ego.

https://www.6sqft.com/kim-and-kanye-try-to-snag-30m-airbnb-pad-for-free/
_Penthouse at 10 Sullivan Street; image courtesy of Douglas Elliman:_


_Penthouse at 35 North Moore Street; image courtesy of Douglas Elliman:_


_Penthouse at 471 Washington Street; image courtesy of Douglas Elliman:

_


----------



## mrsinsyder

The snap she posted looks like two bald guys making out.


----------



## mkr

Prince says girl bye


----------



## berrydiva

35 Moore Street is beautiful


----------



## berrydiva

mrsinsyder said:


> The snap she posted looks like two bald guys making out.


I'm so tired of Kim, Khloe and Kylie posting their struggle twerk. It's just embarrassing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't believe the owners would agree to that. How much benefit could they get from Kim posting about it on Instagram? I don't think that would make anybody who could afford it want to stay there.

That snapchat is going to give me nightmares.


----------



## caitlin1214

471 Washington Street reminds me of the Van Der Woodsens' on Gossip Girl.


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Not have enough money in the bank to rent a place, Kimye? Always trying to keep up appearances, at the expense of others
> I thought Kanye 'owned' a place in NYC?
> ________________________________________________________________________
> *Kim and Kanye Try To Snag $30M Airbnb Pad for Free*
> 
> Airbnb certainly doesn’t mind giving celebs free lodgings; Kardashian satellites Kylie and Kendall Jenner recently stayed gratis in a Turks and Caicos villa hosted by the home share site in return for posting bikini-ed beach shots on social media, and now according to a report by the Post, Kim K. and hubby Kanye West have been in negotiations with the company to stay for $0 in a big-ticket Manhattan penthouse for several months this fall.
> 
> A source at Airbnb told Page Six: “The plan would be for Kimye to live there for a few months for free, and Kim will post on social media about the apartment,” with Airbnb picking up the tab for the listing.
> The couple are reportedly looking at possibilities–all of which are listed for sale–that include a $29 million penthouse at 10 Sullivan Street, a $29.9 million penthouse at 35 North Moore Street and another at 471 Washington Street listed for $24.5 million, among others.
> 
> The hunt has hit a few snags, apparently, as the luxury properties’ sellers have balked at having Kimye’s names attached in case the association should deter high-end buyers. What’s more, Airbnb is only offering the owners $150K for the entire stay, as opposed to the full $100K a month they’d be getting otherwise.
> 
> Yeezy is looking to be in town for fashion week and keep a home base for his “Saint Pablo” tour which starts on August 25 and will be accompanied by 21 “Life of Pablo” pop-up merch shops worldwide. The rapper already owns a New York City apartment on Houston Street, but it’s a one-bedroom that’s “smaller than Kim’s closet in L.A.,” and certainly not big enough to accommodate the couple, their family and Kanye’s ego.
> 
> https://www.6sqft.com/kim-and-kanye-try-to-snag-30m-airbnb-pad-for-free/
> _Penthouse at 10 Sullivan Street; image courtesy of Douglas Elliman:_
> View attachment 3445630
> 
> _Penthouse at 35 North Moore Street; image courtesy of Douglas Elliman:_
> View attachment 3445631
> 
> _Penthouse at 471 Washington Street; image courtesy of Douglas Elliman:
> View attachment 3445632
> _



Love the view at the 10 Sullivan St place & I love the 35 North Moore St place.  I can understand why the owners don't like the deal. $150,000 for the whole stay as oppose to $100,000 per month.  They would lose money over the extended stay that Kimye have planned.  Honestly, I don't see how Kim's social media posts will help the listing.  It's not like her followers could afford these places in the first place.  Honestly, if I owned one of them, I would not want either of their names associated with it.  If I were a possible buyer, them having stayed there would be more of a deterrent as opposed as an enhancement.  Both of them are just moochers looking for a free ride that they feel they're entitled to due to their celebrity notoriety.  Lame, Lame, Lame!!!  There will come a time when the gravy train pulls into the station & their freeloading @sses will have to get off.  Can't come soon enough for me....I'm sick of seeing her desperate, deformed @ss every where I look.  She's a fool & a joke & contributes nothing positive to society in general.


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> The snap she posted looks like two bald guys making out.




OMG!!!  I can't unsee that!!  Excuse me while I go wash my eyes out with acid!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> The snap she posted looks like two bald guys making out.



Ewwwww omg!


----------



## Stansy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I can't believe the owners would agree to that. How much benefit could they get from Kim posting about it on Instagram? I don't think that would make anybody who could afford it want to stay there.
> 
> *That snapchat is going to give me nightmares*.


+1


----------



## mkr

Why is her @ss discolored?  It looks like a huge greasy sunburn/diaper rash?


----------



## dell

mrsinsyder said:


> The snap she posted looks like two bald guys making out.



I would rather see two bald guys making out [emoji40]


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Why is her @ss discolored?  It looks like a huge greasy sunburn/diaper rash?


It's the video making it look discolored.


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> The snap she posted looks like two bald guys making out.








Her fake disfigured a** looks like a paper mache globe that was made by a 4yr old.


----------



## rockhollow

mkr said:


> Why exactly is she on vacation?  Did she work?




Yes, what is she doing?
Looks like her life is one long vacation.

Same with all these photoshoots - I doubt anyone wants or needs all these photos. As already mentioned, we've seen the sandy ass shots already, no need to repeat that.
I surprised she allows such pretty young women to be hired to work near her and be photoed with her.
Time keeps moving on, she'll never look as good as her younger sisters anymore, why even try?

I do agree, that she has lost most of the baby weight, but at what price? All these procedures she is having done - they will catch up with her, she's still go a lot of years left.
I don't think she'll look as good as Kris at her age - and Kris has some scary things going on herself when we catch glimpses of her non-photoshopped.

it can't end well!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> The snap she posted looks like two bald guys making out.



How could your not give us a warning? I hate cho! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## dangerouscurves

rockhollow said:


> Yes, what is she doing?
> Looks like her life is one long vacation.
> 
> Same with all these photoshoots - I doubt anyone wants or needs all these photos. As already mentioned, we've seen the sandy ass shots already, no need to repeat that.
> I surprised she allows such pretty young women to be hired to work near her and be photoed with her.
> Time keeps moving on, she'll never look as good as her younger sisters anymore, why even try?
> 
> I do agree, that she has lost most of the baby weight, but at what price? All these procedures she is having done - they will catch up with her, she's still go a lot of years left.
> I don't think she'll look as good as Kris at her age - and Kris has some scary things going on herself when we catch glimpses of her non-photoshopped.
> 
> it can't end well!



She, her self, can't get anymore clicks. That's why they hired pretty, young thangs to get the click, especially from the boys.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Her fake disfigured a** looks like a paper mache globe that was made by a 4yr old.



A bad batch of gravy!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm dying!


----------



## terebina786

There's something to be said for the awesomeness of muscle tone. I used to hate weight training but the magic it does is amazing.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


>


I live for your Prince gifs


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> I live for your Prince gifs


----------



## dell

This is just getting to the point that it is beyond disgusting. 
It's one thing to see photos that have been touched up to make us believe she looks amazing...

I'm so sick of hearing "body shaming" she is gross. Point blank. Showing all of your body for money... Hmmm... We all have thoughts about what is acceptable, and I'm sure it can be agreed that what she is doing is unacceptable.

She is a MOTHER! How sad for those children when they do go to school. Kids are going to eat them alive.

It's one thing for a mother to do a tasteful shoot for a magazine at one point in her life. We all want to feel sexy and desired, no matter what age, race, or even gender for that matter. To be mostly nude in a public place, and making what can be considered as "porn" snap chats to be seen by the world is another. 

She is beyond trashy and disgusting. What a disgrace to her entire family.


----------



## Oryx816

Her azz looks like it is made of greasy burnt sienna clay.


----------



## caitlin1214

That's not even twerking. That's just jiggling.


----------



## Jikena

It barely moves...


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> It barely moves...


Only emphasizes how fake it is....not sure why they insist on struggle twerking for the camera.


----------



## cdtracing

dell said:


> This is just getting to the point that it is beyond disgusting.
> It's one thing to see photos that have been touched up to make us believe she looks amazing...
> 
> I'm so sick of hearing "body shaming" she is gross. Point blank. Showing all of your body for money... Hmmm... We all have thoughts about what is acceptable, and I'm sure it can be agreed that what she is doing is unacceptable.
> 
> She is a MOTHER! How sad for those children when they do go to school. Kids are going to eat them alive.
> 
> It's one thing for a mother to do a tasteful shoot for a magazine at one point in her life. We all want to feel sexy and desired, no matter what age, race, or even gender for that matter. To be mostly nude in a public place, and making what can be considered as "porn" snap chats to be seen by the world is another.
> 
> *She is beyond trashy and disgusting. What a disgrace to her entire family*.



The whole family is trashy & disgusting. They all engage in disgusting behavior.  Momager Kris set the example for her children & they just lowered the bar to see who can be the trashiest.  Kris peddled Kim like she was tupperware then the rest of the family jumped on her coat tails especially after the sex tape.  I don't think there is any question in anyone's mind that this family is nothing but pure opportunistic trash.  Every time they walk outside is a photo op for them & their social media.  At this point, I don't think there is a position or angle that we have not seen Kim's fake @ss.  If she keeps on injecting it, at some point it's going to explode.  That just might be the photo op most are waiting for.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> The whole family is trashy & disgusting. They all engage in disgusting behavior.  Momager Kris set the example for her children & they just lowered the bar to see who can be the trashiest.  Kris peddled Kim like she was tupperware then the rest of the family jumped on her coat tails especially after the sex tape.  I don't think there is any question in anyone's mind that this family is nothing but pure opportunistic trash.  Every time they walk outside is a photo op for them & their social media.  At this point, I don't think there is a position or angle that we have not seen Kim's fake @ss.  If she _*keeps on injecting it, at some point it's going to explode.  That just might be the photo op most are waiting for.*_



I agree with all you posted. And yes, that is the only photo of her a$$ that we haven't seen. OR, at some point, she'll come clean and do her own "A very Special Blossom"episode about the injections and her a$$'s rehab/surgical correction journey.


----------



## mari_merry

At a fundraiser for AIDS in Beverly Hills on August 21, 2016


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mrsinsyder said:


> The snap she posted looks like two bald guys making out.



For whyyyyyyyyyyyy ???????


----------



## dangerouscurves

dell said:


> This is just getting to the point that it is beyond disgusting.
> It's one thing to see photos that have been touched up to make us believe she looks amazing...
> 
> I'm so sick of hearing "body shaming" she is gross. Point blank. Showing all of your body for money... Hmmm... We all have thoughts about what is acceptable, and I'm sure it can be agreed that what she is doing is unacceptable.
> 
> She is a MOTHER! How sad for those children when they do go to school. Kids are going to eat them alive.
> 
> It's one thing for a mother to do a tasteful shoot for a magazine at one point in her life. We all want to feel sexy and desired, no matter what age, race, or even gender for that matter. To be mostly nude in a public place, and making what can be considered as "porn" snap chats to be seen by the world is another.
> 
> She is beyond trashy and disgusting. What a disgrace to her entire family.





cdtracing said:


> The whole family is trashy & disgusting. They all engage in disgusting behavior.  Momager Kris set the example for her children & they just lowered the bar to see who can be the trashiest.  Kris peddled Kim like she was tupperware then the rest of the family jumped on her coat tails especially after the sex tape.  I don't think there is any question in anyone's mind that this family is nothing but pure opportunistic trash.  Every time they walk outside is a photo op for them & their social media.  At this point, I don't think there is a position or angle that we have not seen Kim's fake @ss.  If she keeps on injecting it, at some point it's going to explode.  That just might be the photo op most are waiting for.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Her azz looks like it is made of greasy burnt sienna clay.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

sugarsam said:


> If you guys think these unpohtoshopped pics are bad, there are more on LSA. The pics there are worse.
> Ladies this is why you don't get your butt surgically enhanced.




Has anyone seen the article - I think it was on Daily Mail??? - About the woman that paid over $10g's to have her butt injected with fat because she wanted it to LOOK JUST LIKE KIM's!!!!!!!


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> Has anyone seen the article - I think it was on Daily Mail??? - About the woman that paid over $10g's to have her butt injected with fat because she wanted it to LOOK JUST LIKE KIM's!!!!!!!


Was it Khloe?


----------



## Anne Martens

mari_merry said:


> At a fundraiser for AIDS in Beverly Hills on August 21, 2016


long legs??? LMAO


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> Was it Khloe?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mari_merry said:


> At a fundraiser for AIDS in Beverly Hills on August 21, 2016



What on Earth is the nature of this fundraiser where she is wearing a baggy t-shirt, ripped shorts, and strappy heels?


----------



## mkr

Her kids are gonna be so screwed up.


----------



## WishList986

HAHA! Reading the article in Bazar, Kanye, and I quote: "Kim not showing her body would be like Adele not singing."


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> HAHA! Reading the article in Bazar, Kanye, and I quote: "Kim not showing her body would be like Adele not singing."


 Her own husband thinks of her as nothing more than her body...smh. He has nothing else positive or endearing to say about her other than in reference to her body or that she became famous from "a home movie"


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Was it Khloe?


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> HAHA! Reading the article in Bazar, Kanye, and I quote: "*Kim not showing her body would be like Adele not singing*."







Kanye- the definition of a fool. A delusional fool.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Was it Khloe?


----------



## cdtracing

WishList986 said:


> HAHA! Reading the article in Bazar, Kanye, and I quote: "Kim not showing her body would be like Adele not singing."


 What else would you expect from a narcissist.  Apparently, that's all she is to him...a body.  Wonder how he's going to feel when her body is aged to the point that PS can't help....


----------



## redney

cdtracing said:


> What else would you expect from a narcissist.  Apparently, that's all she is to him...a body.  Wonder how he's going to feel when her body is aged to the point that PS can't help....


Maybe he will be out of the closet by then.


----------



## cdtracing

redney said:


> Maybe he will be out of the closet by then.



 I die!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

redney said:


> Maybe he will be out of the closet by then.



Go sit in the corner now


----------



## redney

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Go sit in the corner now


----------



## Deco

Ye almost got it right.  It should be "Kim not photoshopping her body would be like Adele not singing." 
They are nothing but sadistic illusionists.  what chance do Kim's kids stand, raised in that house?  Breaks my heart every time I see that cute and innocent North.  Hope her idea of rebellion is getting multiple doctorates and defiantly wearing clothing, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Got to see Ms. Kimberly today at Madam Tussaud's in NYC.... I think mine is better [emoji12] 

My phone is acting up and won't let me scroll back to see who posted that her a$$ looked like two bald guys making out... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm dying!!!! It's not cute anymore, Kim!!!


----------



## rockhollow

kellytheshopper said:


> View attachment 3446940
> 
> 
> Got to see Ms. Kimberly today at Madam Tussaud's in NYC.... I think mine is better [emoji12]
> 
> My phone is acting up and won't let me scroll back to see who posted that her a$$ looked like two bald guys making out... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm dying!!!! It's not cute anymore, Kim!!!



yes, it is.

I just saw the picture without reading your comment, and though - 'Hey, Kim's not looking too bad in this shot'.
Made of wax and dressed by someone else - made me laugh.


----------



## Jikena

kellytheshopper said:


> View attachment 3446940
> 
> 
> Got to see Ms. Kimberly today at Madam Tussaud's in NYC.... I think mine is better [emoji12]
> 
> My phone is acting up and won't let me scroll back to see who posted that her a$$ looked like two bald guys making out... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm dying!!!! It's not cute anymore, Kim!!!



Lol I thought it was a Kim look-alike


----------



## kellytheshopper

rockhollow said:


> yes, it is.
> 
> I just saw the picture without reading your comment, and though - 'Hey, Kim's not looking too bad in this shot'.
> Made of wax and dressed by someone else - made me laugh.





Jikena said:


> Lol I thought it was a Kim look-alike




Right!!!!! She needs to meet whoever styled her wax figure and a) thank them and b) hire them for herself lol


----------



## mkr

That wax figure is the best Kim has ever looked.


----------



## Lounorada

Anyone see that picture Kanye posted of North in the BATH on Twitter? I'm not going to post it because it's plain creepy and inappropriate, IMO.
Here's the link to his Twitter
https://twitter.com/kanyewest

No normal father, no normal PARENT with simple common sense would share a picture of his 3yr old daughter in the bath, looking very uncomrtable to 25mil Twitter followers, and the world... SMH
 Poor kid with two attention seeking, narcissistic dimwits for parents, I feel so sorry for North.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Anyone see that picture Kanye posted of North in the BATH on Twitter? I'm not going to post it because it's plain creepy and inappropriate, IMO.
> Here's the link to his Twitter
> https://twitter.com/kanyewest
> 
> No normal father, no normal PARENT with simple common sense would share a picture of his 3yr old daughter in the bath, looking very uncomrtable to 25mil Twitter followers, and the world... SMH
> Poor kid with two attention seeking, narcissistic dimwits for parents, I feel so sorry for North.


I saw it.

I am never comfortable with seeing toddlers in such scenarios . Having experienced abuse by a very close family friend when I was around 12 or so, I am acutely aware of how perverted some men are.  And if they do get off in seeing kids semi-naked, it takes *very little* to get them aroused or have thoughts whirling through their mind.

My closest friend and I differ on this.  She's OK with her young daughter wearing a skimpy bathing suit (not a bikini), but when you, yourself, have been molested, you never look at things/life the same way again.  And that's why I cringe when I see little girls in bikinis or those bath shots you see on Instagram and so on, because I just know there are men out there, downloading these images and then doing God knows what with them.  Poor North...


----------



## tulipfield

Lounorada said:


> Anyone see that picture Kanye posted of North in the BATH on Twitter? I'm not going to post it because it's plain creepy and inappropriate, IMO.
> Here's the link to his Twitter
> https://twitter.com/kanyewest
> 
> No normal father, no normal PARENT with simple common sense would share a picture of his 3yr old daughter in the bath, looking very uncomrtable to 25mil Twitter followers, and the world... SMH
> Poor kid with two attention seeking, narcissistic dimwits for parents, I feel so sorry for North.



See I don't have a problem with this, any more than posting public pictures of your little kids with clothes on.  Prepubescent kids are non-sexual, that's why it's normal to let them run around naked in the front yard.  (Although American culture has changed in recent years, traditionally it's been normal.)  I feel like  trying to hide it (like with little girl bikinis and such) is what implies that their bodies are already sexual, and that's what's inappropriate.

Excessive public posting of children's pictures in general is what I have a bigger problem with, both because it can be attention seeking and could be dangerous to the kid.  Doesn't really matter whether they're wearing clothes or not.


----------



## White Orchid

Prepubescent kids are non-sexual only to you.  Talk to a predator and you'll see a completely different take on it.


----------



## madamefifi

tulipfield said:


> Prepubescent kids are non-sexual



Pedophiles around the world would disagree with you.


----------



## Divalish

tulipfield said:


> See I don't have a problem with this, any more than posting public pictures of your little kids with clothes on.  Prepubescent kids are non-sexual, that's why it's normal to let them run around naked in the front yard.  (Although American culture has changed in recent years, traditionally it's been normal.)  I feel like  trying to hide it (like with little girl bikinis and such) is what implies that their bodies are already sexual, and that's what's inappropriate.
> 
> Excessive public posting of children's pictures in general is what I have a bigger problem with, both because it can be attention seeking and could be dangerous to the kid.  Doesn't really matter whether they're wearing clothes or not.


Wait.... What!?!! Pretty sure kids have penis and vaginas just like adults, which would unfortunately make them "sexual". And you obviously aren't familiar with pedophiles? Who get off on looking at a child in bathtub. Give me a break.


----------



## tulipfield

Divalish said:


> Wait.... What!?!! Pretty sure kids have penis and vaginas just like adults, which would unfortunately make them "sexual". And you obviously aren't familiar with pedophiles? Who get off on looking at a child in bathtub. Give me a break.



I'm pretty sure if you're a pedophile you don't need to see a kid naked to get off.

And there's a reason it's okay to show babies' bare butts on TV commercials but it's not okay to show adults'.


----------



## White Orchid

Can someone dig up some stories of babies being raped to Tulipfield.  I mean seriously, do you not listen to the news at all???  Sheesh.


----------



## White Orchid

Here you go.  Took me less than a minute.  Seriously, wake up woman.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...w/news-story/3be555107ac5042464b332c775febffc


----------



## White Orchid

And in case you can't be bothered or prefer living in denial...


----------



## Deco

tulipfield said:


> I'm pretty sure if you're a pedophile you don't need to see a kid naked to get off.
> 
> And there's a reason it's okay to show baby's bare butts on TV commercials but it's not okay to show adults'.


pedophiles actually go monstrously out of their way to see children naked.  If normal photos of clothed children sufficed, there would be no need for child porn.  Google dark web.  Apparently pedophiles are the biggest users of the dark web because it's littered with child porn, and with photos and videos of normal naked baby activity, like baths and even diaper changes, that loving and caring parents posted, never imagining that it would end up on the dark web for pedos around the world.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tulipfield said:


> See I don't have a problem with this, any more than posting public pictures of your little kids with clothes on.  Prepubescent kids are non-sexual, that's why it's normal to let them run around naked in the front yard.  (Although American culture has changed in recent years, traditionally it's been normal.)  I feel like  trying to hide it (like with little girl bikinis and such) is what implies that their bodies are already sexual, and that's what's inappropriate.
> 
> Excessive public posting of children's pictures in general is what I have a bigger problem with, both because it can be attention seeking and could be dangerous to the kid.  Doesn't really matter whether they're wearing clothes or not.



The only thing you're right on is that most children _themselves_ at this young age are non-sexual.

However, it's not the kids we are talking about here. It's the gaze of the person/people looking at them. The same kind of sicko's who explain away their pedopholia by saying that the child seduced them. Who would see pictures of North not in the innocent way intended but rather as a sexual come-on.


----------



## mkr

tulipfield said:


> I'm pretty sure if you're a pedophile you don't need to see a kid naked to get off.
> 
> And there's a reason it's okay to show babies' bare butts on TV commercials but it's not okay to show adults'.


I'm pretty sure seeing a kid naked would make getting off a whole lot easier!


----------



## tulipfield

White Orchid said:


> View attachment 3447580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you can't be bothered or prefer living in denial...



Hey, I wasn't trying be confrontational.  I'm well aware child rape and child pornography exist.  My point is it seems pretty dangerous to post public photos of your kids at all, regardless of whether they're naked or not.  From photos, people can figure out their names, their whereabouts, and other personal information.

Naked photos can be used on child porn sites, true, which is something I hadn't thought of, but that doesn't pose direct physical threat to the child, even though it's horrific.

And it doesn't need to be said that if a man rapes his own child, it didn't take any kind of photo to make that possible.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> I saw it.
> 
> I am never comfortable with seeing toddlers in such scenarios . Having experienced abuse by a very close family friend when I was around 12 or so, I am acutely aware of how perverted some men are.  And if they do get off in seeing kids semi-naked, it takes *very little* to get them aroused or have thoughts whirling through their mind.
> 
> My closest friend and I differ on this.  She's OK with her young daughter wearing a skimpy bathing suit (not a bikini), but when you, yourself, have been molested, you never look at things/life the same way again.  And that's why I cringe when I see little girls in bikinis or those bath shots you see on Instagram and so on, because I just know there are men out there, downloading these images and then doing God knows what with them.  Poor North...


I'm so sorry.
This is one of my biggest worries.  Having a baby girl now, I'm so much more sensitive to this than I was before, and I was already plenty sensitive before I had her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tulipfield said:


> Hey, I wasn't trying be confrontational.  I'm well aware child rape and child pornography exist.  My point is it seems pretty dangerous to post public photos of your kids at all, regardless of whether they're naked or not.  From photos, people can figure out their names, their whereabouts, and other personal information.
> 
> Naked photos can be used on child porn sites, true, which is something I hadn't thought of, but that doesn't pose direct physical threat to the child, even though it's horrific.
> 
> And it doesn't need to be said that if a man rapes his own child, it didn't take any kind of photo to make that possible.



The circulation of photo's of naked children hurts the child involved and MANY others.

That child's photo is being exploited. Without consent, in the most disturbing circumstance. And it's being used to fuel paedophile fantasies that encourage the abuse of REAL children.


----------



## Deco

tulipfield said:


> Hey, I wasn't trying be confrontational.  I'm well aware child rape and child pornography exist.  *My point is it seems pretty dangerous to post public photos of your kids at all, regardless of whether they're naked or not.  From photos, people can figure out their names, their whereabouts, and other personal information.*
> 
> Naked photos can be used on child porn sites, true, which is something I hadn't thought of, but that doesn't pose direct physical threat to the child, even though it's horrific.
> 
> And it doesn't need to be said that if a man rapes his own child, it didn't take any kind of photo to make that possible.


I tend to agree with this also.  There's no downside to extreme caution.  Your life and your children's life will be no less rich or fulfilling if you don't plaster the internet with photos of your children.  Good lord, how many negatives did I stuff into that sentence?


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> I'm so sorry.
> This is one of my biggest worries.  Having a baby girl now, I'm so much more sensitive to this than I was before, and I was already plenty sensitive before I had her.


You probably shouldn't listen to me because of what happened to me, but if I had a girl, I'd never allow her alone with any man, save for the Father.  I still, to this day, feel uneasy when I see non-Fathers touching or kissing a relative or any young girl, but those are the rippling effects I guess, even decades on.


----------



## tulipfield

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The circulation of photo's of naked children hurts the child involved and MANY others.
> 
> That child's photo is being exploited. Without consent, in the most disturbing circumstance. And it's being used to fuel paedophile fantasies that encourage the abuse of REAL children.



I agree.  That's why I think it's better not to publicly post any of your children's photos.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> You probably shouldn't listen to me because of what happened to me, *but if I had a girl, I'd never allow her alone with any man, save for the Father.*  I still, to this day, feel uneasy when I see non-Fathers touching or kissing a relative or any young girl, but those are the rippling effects I guess, even decades on.


That is the rule I live by.  No exceptions.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> You probably shouldn't listen to me because of what happened to me, but if I had a girl, I'd never allow her alone with any man, save for the Father.  I still, to this day, feel uneasy when I see non-Fathers touching or kissing a relative or any young girl, but those are the rippling effects I guess, even decades on.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


>


Oh no, don't you go getting all soft on me now lol.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Oh no, don't you go getting all soft on me now lol.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Anyone see that picture Kanye posted of North in the BATH on Twitter? I'm not going to post it because it's plain creepy and inappropriate, IMO.
> Here's the link to his Twitter
> https://twitter.com/kanyewest
> 
> No normal father, no normal PARENT with simple common sense would share a picture of his 3yr old daughter in the bath, looking very uncomrtable to 25mil Twitter followers, and the world... SMH
> Poor kid with two attention seeking, narcissistic dimwits for parents, I feel so sorry for North.


these people are disgusting....and the idea that the public enriches them for all their narcissism makes me sick


----------



## mkr

They have no boundaries, no moral fiber, no sense of right and wrong.   Their sense of entitlement and need for constant attention is going to ruin those beautiful babies.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


>


too bad I'm limited to just one like


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> You probably shouldn't listen to me because of what happened to me, but if I had a girl, I'd never allow her alone with any man, save for the Father.  I still, to this day, feel uneasy when I see non-Fathers touching or kissing a relative or any young girl, but those are the rippling effects I guess, even decades on.



From the article you posted above, even a father is capable of these horrific deeds.

I'm so sorry you were victimized.


----------



## berrydiva

Wait. What happened?! This thread took a turn. Lemme go back a few pages.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> From the article you posted above, even a father is capable of these horrific deeds.
> 
> I'm so sorry you were victimized.


Nah, it's cool. Y'all need to stop with all the mush, y'hear?  I's a big girl now


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Anyone see that picture Kanye posted of North in the BATH on Twitter? I'm not going to post it because it's plain creepy and inappropriate, IMO.
> Here's the link to his Twitter
> https://twitter.com/kanyewest
> 
> No normal father, no normal PARENT with simple common sense would share a picture of his 3yr old daughter in the bath, looking very uncomrtable to 25mil Twitter followers, and the world... SMH
> Poor kid with two attention seeking, narcissistic dimwits for parents, I feel so sorry for North.


I don't have an issue with the pic itself; many of us have bathtub pics. Posting it on social media is absolutely not necessary and I'd expect most dads would want to protect their child from this type of exposure. It's wonderful to wish better of society but we live in a society and with that, you have to expect the vile elements as well. I've always said that if we had kids, their faces would not be posted on social networking.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *I don't have an issue with the pic itself; many of us have bathtub pics. Posting it on social media is absolutely not necessary and I'd expect most dads would want to protect their child from this type of exposure.* It's wonderful to wish better of society but we live in a society and with that, you have to expect the vile elements as well. I've always said that I'd we had kids, their faces would not be posted on social networking.


Totally agree with the bolded, exactly my thoughts and that's the point I made in my original post.
It's the posting it on social media to millions of followers and the rest of the world, that I find disturbing and sad.


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> I saw it.
> 
> I am never comfortable with seeing toddlers in such scenarios . Having experienced abuse by a very close family friend when I was around 12 or so, I am acutely aware of how perverted some men are.  And if they do get off in seeing kids semi-naked, it takes *very little* to get them aroused or have thoughts whirling through their mind.
> 
> My closest friend and I differ on this.  She's OK with her young daughter wearing a skimpy bathing suit (not a bikini), but when you, yourself, have been molested, you never look at things/life the same way again.  And that's why I cringe when I see little girls in bikinis or those bath shots you see on Instagram and so on, because I just know there are men out there, downloading these images and then doing God knows what with them.  Poor North...


As a fellow victim of abuse, you took the words right out of my brain. There are just things that 25m+ people don't need to see, a child bathing being one of them


----------



## dell

Like I said before. They are disgusting and trashy. I wish they would just go away. 

Their worlds would be in a complete whirlwind without social media.


----------



## JNH14

dell said:


> Like I said before. They are disgusting and trashy. I wish they would just go away.
> 
> Their worlds would be in a complete whirlwind without social media.



Agreed, but as long as people watch their trashy lives-they will never go away.


----------



## Deco

JNH14 said:


> Agreed, but as long as people watch their trashy lives-they will never go away.


It's not just them.  There's a whole machinery behind them, that props and elevates and glorifies them.  It feels like it's more than the profit motive.  It seems fueled by a desire to tear down values, make the  grotesque and sexualizing everything, 24/7, even children, normal.  The entertainment world has long been a safe haven for pedophiles, and they're covertly proselytizing pedophiles.  They want a world where their tastes are not criminalized, so they chip away at our defenses and shock reactions.  The K family is the current favorite pick axe because it's an exhibitionist abomination that's done a very good job of proliferating and normalizing disgustingness.  If it goes away, there will be other artificially promoted abominations to continue chipping away.
But back to your original point, I don't watch their trashy lives and won't buy anything with the k brand on it. But I don't think my boycott makes a difference.  I'm only standing on principle.  Important to me, but not to every magazine that runs with stories of how awesome these wackos are. They keep doing it and don't care how many are disgusted.


----------



## Stansy

Decophile said:


> But back to your original point, I don't watch their trashy lives and won't buy anything with the k brand on it. *But I don't think my boycott makes a difference.*  I'm only standing on principle.  Important to me, but not to every magazine that runs with stories of how awesome these wackos are. They keep doing it and don't care how many are disgusted.


No, the bolded part is probably correct. But I boycott them, too. And others do as well. And together we can make a difference. It sure takes some time, but I still haven´t given up hope that one day they will vanish from the top of the earth.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Anyone see that picture Kanye posted of North in the BATH on Twitter? I'm not going to post it because it's plain creepy and inappropriate, IMO.
> Here's the link to his Twitter
> https://twitter.com/kanyewest
> 
> No normal father, no normal PARENT with simple common sense would share a picture of his 3yr old daughter in the bath, looking very uncomrtable to 25mil Twitter followers, and the world... SMH
> Poor kid with two attention seeking, narcissistic dimwits for parents, I feel so sorry for North.


wow that photo IS creepy!


----------



## DesigningStyle

myown said:


> wow that photo IS creepy!


Is it the one with the glow sticks?  I don't see it creepy at all.  Why do you think so?


----------



## caitlin1214

I would never post a picture of my kid in the bath on social media. Even if my profile is set to private and friends only. Maybe in pajamas after the bath but not even then. I don't want to bombard my friends and family with kid pictures. Also, the child is young but I wouldn't want to post anything embarrassing.


----------



## Deco

I recently moved from downtown Denver to the suburbs so my daughter could have more space.  The house I settled on is in an indescribably gorgeous setting with wide open views galore.  But far off in the distance, straight in my lovely view, and set against the mountains beyond, is a minimum security federal prison.  It's for non-violent criminals, white collar/crooked politician criminal types.  It's famous for being the current residence of Rob Blagojevich and Jared, the Subway guy.  So of course I due diligenced the crap out of the new house and it's surrounding to make sure I was moving to a safe area.  Since Jared was on my mind, I also searched the sex offender registry to see who was living close to my new house.  I'd never checked the registry before, so I didn't know what to expect.  And I was shocked and horrified to see there were 3 registered sex offenders within a 2 mile radius of my new house.  Then just to give myself a reality check, I looked up to see how many there were within 1 mile of my old house, and there were about 30!!!  Two of them living in the same house half a block from my house!!!  That's what you get in urban density.  So that put things in perspective that where I was moving was far safer than where I already lived.

I fully believe in allowing people to pay their debts to society and not torturing and discriminating against forever for their crimes, especially those committed when young.  But there's a reason why there's a sex offender registry, a mark that stays with you forever, and it's because of repeat offenses.  Sorry for this long rambly story, but here is my point.  I was stunned by just how many of the sex offenders in my two neighborhoods were on the registry because of assaults on children.  Stunned.  It was more than 50%.  I always knew pedos existed and to always be on the lookout, and not give anyone a pass or benefit of the doubt.  Better safe than sorry.  But I had no idea that there were _that many_ of them, that they might as well call it the pedophile registry.

Ok, back to critiquing kim's pseudo rear end


----------



## clevercat

Well, lookit this! It reminds me of that somewhat disturbing snapchat posted further up thread...


----------



## Deco

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3448201
> 
> Well, lookit this! It reminds me of that somewhat disturbing snapchat posted further up thread...


And your comedic timing is impeccable


----------



## clevercat

Decophile said:


> And your comedic timing is impeccable


 I do my best


----------



## cdtracing

Stansy said:


> No, the bolded part is probably correct. But I boycott them, too. And others do as well. And together we can make a difference. It sure takes some time, but I still haven´t given up hope that one day they will vanish from the top of the earth.



I don't watch their show nor do I buy magazines that do stories on them or buy any K brand product.  As far as I know, I haven't bought any product they push or advertise.  I don't buy any Kanye crap either. You're not alone...many people avoid Kartrashians like the plague.
What I find really sad is their children will grow up thinking it's perfectly normal for their mothers & other women of their family to publicly post almost pornographic pictures of themselves, showing their bare @sses twerking, ect.  And these girls will probably grow up to do the same.  The boys will gravitate to women who also exhibit this kind of behavior...just look at Rob...he's involved with a woman who is just as trashy as his mother & his sisters.  It's a vicious perpetual cycle.  Personally, I can't wrap my head around this kind of behavior at all.  Call me old fashion, but when I was young, women did not go around behaving like this, especially mothers.  If anyone's mother put out pictures of themselves like this, they would never be able to live it down at school or the community.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Anyone see that picture Kanye posted of North in the BATH on Twitter? I'm not going to post it because it's plain creepy and inappropriate, IMO.
> Here's the link to his Twitter
> https://twitter.com/kanyewest
> 
> No normal father, no normal PARENT with simple common sense would share a picture of his 3yr old daughter in the bath, looking very uncomrtable to 25mil Twitter followers, and the world... SMH
> Poor kid with two attention seeking, narcissistic dimwits for parents, I feel so sorry for North.



that is not a creepy photo at all


----------



## DesigningStyle

caitlin1214 said:


> I would never post a picture of my kid in the bath on social media. Even if my profile is set to private and friends only. Maybe in pajamas after the bath but not even then. I don't want to bombard my friends and family with kid pictures. Also, the child is young but I wouldn't want to post anything embarrassing.



Seriously, it is a photo of simply the child's face.  I don't even know if I would have known it was a tub photo.   I fully expected to see butt cheeks and all when everyone was posting.


----------



## AECornell

I mean yeah she's in the tub and you know she's naked, I guess that's what all the fuss is about here?

She's a toddler, in the bath, completely covered by the water and totally covered up with her arms/legs closed. Anyone can make something "sexual" if they want to.

And I have a ton of pics of my kid in the bath because he's freakin adorable.


----------



## pursegrl12

i think the issue is sharing it with 25 million people....I have bath pictures of my kids too but no one besides me see them.


----------



## mkr

The look on North's face bothers me.  She's not happy.


----------



## Deco

AECornell said:


> I mean yeah she's in the tub and you know she's naked, I guess that's what all the fuss is about here?
> 
> She's a toddler, in the bath, completely covered by the water and totally covered up with her arms/legs closed. Anyone can make something "sexual" if they want to.
> 
> And I have a ton of pics of my kid in the bath because he's freakin adorable.


Your son is freakin adorable.  I've seen some of your earlier photos of him also and he's been freakin adorable at every stage!

I don't think anyone here thinks it's weird to take tons of photos of our children, in any setting you want.  We agree they are totally innocent and beautiful.  The issue is what people are comfortable posting publicly, because that opens up the photo to being viewed in a way that's no longer innocent.  Children taking baths is one of the sweetest and most adorable routines, but it's not viewed in a wholesome, innocent way by pedophiles.  Even in the grand scheme of bath photos, there's a sliding scale of what looks childlike and innocent on one end and what will be more appreciated by pedos.  Showing nudity is on the pedo appreciation end of the spectrum, and you're right that this one doesn't go that extreme.  But neither is it on the innocent end of the spectrum because there is nothing childlike about that photo, other than there's a child in the tub.  You can literally put any adult in that exact same pose and facial expression and it would look normal, and not like they're acting like babies.   On the innocent end of the spectrum for bath photos would be babies looking and acting like babies, with big goofy grins, maybe splashing water, looking delighted by water or soap, maybe crying their eyes out fighting with siblings. That's not what we have here, and I expect the look on her face and the neon glow sticks is what people think is creepy.  It's not creepy to me, but I wouldn't post this photo or even ones on the clearly innocent, childlike end of the spectrum.  Some people may not care what's done with their children's photos as long as the children are kept safe.  Others care a lot.


----------



## mari_merry

In Punta Mita, Mexico


----------



## mari_merry

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bust-display-bikini-beach-holiday-Mexico.html


----------



## mrsinsyder

Oh.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great. Her abs are doing the damn thang. She's such a thirst bucket though...lol. Come through Kim and get your thot title back from Kyile!


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## mari_merry

photoshop on the net


----------



## cdtracing

SMDH!  She's just one hot mess!


----------



## dalinda

i think she definitely had some lipo on her legs and stomach ...it's impossible that she lost so much weight and none of it from her behind.... all these photoshoots look like they're for playboy or some cheap magazine and as a mother of two she should know better..i pitty those who see a role model in her


----------



## berrydiva

dalinda said:


> i think she definitely had some lipo on her legs and stomach ...it's impossible that she lost so much weight and none of it from her behind.... all these photoshoots look like they're for playboy or some cheap magazine and as a mother of two she should know better..i pitty those who see a role model in her


She can't lose it from her behind even if she lost weight on her own. It's been enhanced so that butt is going nowhere unless surgical intervention happens.


----------



## Aminamina

First I cried. Then some random images of a seal...a wale...a centaur came to mind along with a "saved  by the net" sign


----------



## terebina786

Her body is looking good. I can't even fault her, I'd get lipo on my hard-to-get-rid-of areas too if I could.


----------



## Strawberree

dalinda said:


> i think she definitely had some lipo on her legs and stomach ...it's impossible that she lost so much weight and none of it from her behind.... all these photoshoots look like they're for playboy or some cheap magazine and as a mother of two she should know better..i pitty those who see a role model in her



I agree, lipo or something...


----------



## saira1214

These photos are not even sexy, they just come off desperate. There is something f to be said about subtlety and confidence, neither of which she can do.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> These photos are not even sexy, they just come off desperate. There is something f to be said about subtlety and confidence, neither of which she can do.


I don't think she's trying to be sexy to women.


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> I don't think she's trying to be sexy to women.



I don't think being a man or women matters. Sexy is universal, while trashy is a whole different story.


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't think there's anything about her body that looks good. Nothing. Nadia. Zilch.


----------



## mkr

I absolutely believe she's really playing tennis in that outfit and bare feet. No really.


----------



## arnott

mari_merry said:


> photoshop on the net



Who is that in the red suit?


----------



## WishList986

mari_merry said:


> In Punta Mita, Mexico


I actually really like this look on her. Thirsty thot? Yes, but its actually flattering. I'd wear it!


mari_merry said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bust-display-bikini-beach-holiday-Mexico.html


The bottoms of this suit remind me of the disposable undies you get for tanning


----------



## mkr

She looks good.  There may be photoshop going on but she has a nice figure again.  Which we can assume she will stay naked until she gets pregnant again.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I absolutely believe she's really playing tennis in that outfit and bare feet. No really.


I just spit out my tea!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

I don't believe her abs are that toned if they were her legs would look more toned as well. I think the ab look is spray tanned.


----------



## labelwhore04

DesigningStyle said:


> Seriously, it is a photo of simply the child's face.  I don't even know if I would have known it was a tub photo.   I fully expected to see butt cheeks and all when everyone was posting.



Same, i was totally expecting to see a butt naked child. It's just her face and her foot in the pic, i don't see the big deal.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> I don't think being a man or women matters. Sexy is universal, while trashy is a whole different story.


Interesting. Most men I know/encounter don't find sexy to be universal - what they find sexy is often quite different from what I feel is sexy. I only think being a man or woman matters in this case because Kim is targeting a specific audience...men - the same audience she's always targeted. Personally, I don't find sexy to be universal but different strokes I guess.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I actually really like this look on her. Thirsty thot? Yes, but its actually flattering. I'd wear it!


I'd wear the bottoms of that first pic, I really like them.


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> Interesting. Most men I know/encounter don't find sexy, not trashy, to be universal - what they find sexy is often quite different from what I feel is sexy. I only think being a man or woman matters in this case because Kim is targeting a specific audience...men - the same audience she's always targeted. Personally, I don't find sexy to be universal but different strokes I guess.



Sexiness can be likened to art. It can be universally appreciated if done right.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> Sexiness can be likened to art. It can be universally appreciated if done right.


Absolutely just like some porn, if done right, can be likened to art. However, we don't have one definition of porn or sexy so to blankely say it's universal when it's very specific to the individual, do that still make it universal?


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> Absolutely just like some porn, if done right, can be likened to art. However, we don't have one definition of porn or sexy so to blankely say it's universal when it's very specific to the individual, do that still make it universal?



No, not like porn. Apples to oranges. I never said there is one definition of sexiness, but that it can be universal and appreciated by the masses, not one specific individual.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> She looks good.  There may be photoshop going on but she has a nice figure again.  Which we can assume she will stay naked until she gets pregnant again.


There may be Photoshop?


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> There may be Photoshop?


Okay we all know there was photoshop.


----------



## glamourous1098

Oh look, Kim's nipples.  Must be a day that ends in Y.


----------



## Irishgal

.


----------



## arnott

WishList986 said:


> I actually really like this look on her. Thirsty thot? *Yes, but its actually flattering. I'd wear it!*



In public?


----------



## WishList986

arnott said:


> In public?


LOL! The bottoms- yes. The top- probably just around my home


----------



## arnott

WishList986 said:


> LOL! The bottoms- yes. The top- probably just around my home



I was referring to the see-through top!


----------



## berrydiva

Kim obviously knows she has cameras on her but I honestly see nothing wrong with someone wearing all she has on at their private pool or beach house. She's clearly feeling herself because she lost weight and is showing out. For some of us, getting a bonus at work or your significant other saying "you look beautiful" or your parents saying "I'm proud of you" makes you feel good. Kim clearly gets that feeling from showing her body.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> No, not like porn. Apples to oranges. I never said there is one definition of sexiness, but that it can be universal and appreciated by the masses, not one specific individual.


Girl. Art house porn is beautiful art. Lol. I think most people just call them art house pieces....I just call it porn. All art.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Interesting. Most men I know/encounter don't find sexy to be universal - what they find sexy is often quite different from what I feel is sexy. I only think being a man or woman matters in this case because *Kim is targeting a specific audience...men - the same audience she's always targeted.* Personally, I don't find sexy to be universal but different strokes I guess.


I agree this is who she's aiming to please.  I also think that plenty of men like, maybe even prefer, trashy and don't care about what pleases the universal audience.
What I don't understand is how/why Kim's target audience is men, when everything she peddles is for sale to women.  Clothes, fragrance, covers of fashion magazines, KUWTK, they're all targeted to women. and yet she tries to be sexy for men, while making many women retch.  Apparently it's a formula that works well for her.  I just don't get it.


----------



## AEGIS

mari_merry said:


> photoshop on the net




wait what? I just finished playing tennis and these hoes don't make a lick of sense.

her body looks great..well not her butt...she has reclaimed her Queen of Thotlandia tite but now I am gonna see so many damn nippe pics on the gra..ugh


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> These photos are not even sexy, they just come off desperate. There is something f to be said about subtlety and confidence, neither of which she can do.


The girl is famous for organizing closets, laying on her back and giving mediocre blowjobs to Brandy's little brother....where would subtly come from?


----------



## lilapot

Gawd, I really hate this bikini bottom which they are trying to push this season. I think it's extremely uncomfortable and unflattering.

My husband said, "the outfit is scary!" and he has no idea it's Kim. He's a weirdo so maybe other men (or women) find this sexy? lol



mari_merry said:


> In Punta Mita, Mexico


----------



## lizmil

A silicone advertisement?

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Interesting. Most men I know/encounter don't find sexy to be universal - what they find sexy is often quite different from what I feel is sexy. I only think being a man or woman matters in this case because Kim is targeting a specific audience...men - the same audience she's always targeted. Personally, I don't find sexy to be universal but different strokes I guess.



Kim's photos are definitely aimed at men.  Personally, I find them vulgar, not sexy.  Men have a different opinion of what they find sexy.  I have no doubt that there are hundreds of men who would tap that but they wouldn't take her home to meet their family.  There are plenty of men out there who like their women on the trashy side.   My husband says she's the type woman that's a party 3 F kind of gal.....Find em, F*ck em, & Forget em.  Let's face it, she is know for a sex tape she made with Ray J.

I can see a woman wearing some of the bathing suits she wears when they're at home in their private pool.  For that matter, I can see & understand women who would sunbath at their own pool in the nude.  They're not taking pictures of themselves & plastering them all over social media.  Kim, on the other hand, is plastering pics of her nipples & ogre size @ss everywhere she can.  The only thing she hasn't posted is pics of her kooche, thank God!


----------



## arnott

Decophile said:


> I agree this is who she's aiming to please.  I also think that plenty of men like, maybe even prefer, trashy and don't care about what pleases the universal audience.
> *What I don't understand is how/why Kim's target audience is men, when everything she peddles is for sale to women.*  Clothes, fragrance, covers of fashion magazines, KUWTK, they're all targeted to women. and yet she tries to be sexy for men, while making many women retch.  Apparently it's a formula that works well for her.  I just don't get it.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## dell

What happened to the days when she didn't want to pose for playboy and was crying??? [emoji848]


----------



## bonjourErin

Her body looks great (minus the massive butt and chicken legs - not balanced or natural at ALL [emoji848])

But those bathing suit/outfits... Really? I get that you feel good about your body and I'm all about showing off what you're confident in.. But it's just way over the top and vulgar esp when you know you're getting photographed etc.


----------



## stylemepretty

Who the f#ck are these people?


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I saw it.
> 
> I am never comfortable with seeing toddlers in such scenarios . Having experienced abuse by a very close family friend when I was around 12 or so, I am acutely aware of how perverted some men are.  And if they do get off in seeing kids semi-naked, it takes *very little* to get them aroused or have thoughts whirling through their mind.
> 
> My closest friend and I differ on this.  She's OK with her young daughter wearing a skimpy bathing suit (not a bikini), but when you, yourself, have been molested, you never look at things/life the same way again.  And that's why I cringe when I see little girls in bikinis or those bath shots you see on Instagram and so on, because I just know there are men out there, downloading these images and then doing God knows what with them.  Poor North...



I'm sorry about what happened to you. I do totally agree with everything your said.


----------



## dangerouscurves

stylemepretty said:


> View attachment 3448777
> 
> 
> Who the f#ck are these people?



Those still look like humans!


----------



## pixiejenna

She's sure doing a lot of advertising for a married woman. Guess she needs to fund Yeaz's s/s line. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> wait what? I just finished playing tennis and these hoes don't make a lick of sense.
> 
> her body looks great..well not her butt...she has reclaimed her Queen of Thotlandia tite but now I am gonna see so many damn nippe pics on the gra..ugh



Queen of Thotlandia!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] mein Gott! Thank you for the morning laughs! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Girl. Art house porn is beautiful art. Lol. I think most people just call them art house pieces....I just call it porn. All art.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

mari_merry said:


> photoshop on the net



If she really had played tennis in that bikini, we would've seen her boobies jumping out of that bikini top. It has no support nor straps.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mari_merry said:


> In Punta Mita, Mexico


Kim displaying her many "talents". SMH


----------



## myown

stylemepretty said:


> View attachment 3448777
> 
> 
> Who the f#ck are these people?


who is that next to kim?


----------



## lilapot

Decophile said:


> I agree this is who she's aiming to please.  I also think that plenty of men like, maybe even prefer, trashy and don't care about what pleases the universal audience.
> What I don't understand is how/why Kim's target audience is men, when everything she peddles is for sale to women.  Clothes, fragrance, covers of fashion magazines, KUWTK, they're all targeted to women. and yet she tries to be sexy for men, while making many women retch.  Apparently it's a formula that works well for her.  I just don't get it.



I think that her target audience is men but she is actually selling her idea of "sexy" to women by showing them that "this is what men want or find sexy. this is what your man wants to see." Im pretty sure she believes (and in turn, wants us to believe that) men want her and women want to be her,  sells stuff to women and make $$$. Some women actually buy into it esp since she was once hailed one of the sexiest in the world by mtv or some magazine - don't really know for sure.


----------



## arnott

saira1214 said:


> These photos are not even sexy, they just come off desperate. There is something f to be said about subtlety and confidence, neither of which she can do.



I think it's coming off as desperate because when you _try_ to be sexy, you're not and usually look ridiculous.  In the black outfit she is blatantly posing for the cameras and it looks fake and like she's trying too hard.     And she looks ridiculous pretending to play tennis all oiled down with no shoes on.         I think she looks the best in the white top, because she looks the most natural in those pictures, like she's just chilling with friends.


----------



## mrsinsyder

myown said:


> who is that next to kim?


Kendull.

Even Kourtney looks so different.


----------



## myown

mrsinsyder said:


> Kendull.
> 
> Even Kourtney looks so different.


no on the other side
above Kylie


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> I don't think she's trying to be sexy to women.



I think she is bc women buy her products. She needs women to want to be her.


----------



## AEGIS

myown said:


> who is that next to kim?


Kris


----------



## myown

AEGIS said:


> Kris


the mother?
THAT IS PMK?????


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

saira1214 said:


> No, not like porn. Apples to oranges. I never said there is one definition of sexiness, but that it can be universal and appreciated by the masses, not one specific individual.



I agree with this. I don't think Kimbo is sexy. Neither do most men I know. You need to have confidence and subtlety to pull off 'sexy', while Kimbo comes across as really desperate, trying too hard, and hence trashy. She's revealing as much as she can, and her expressions in that see through top are reading as trying way too hard, a 'look at me, tell me I'm hot, please!!!, 'aren't I hot? tell me now!!!!' kinda look. Subtle, classy sexiness on the other hand however, is perhaps, most likely in fact, appreciated worldwide. Everyone loves a beautiful woman, don't they?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Kim obviously knows she has cameras on her but I honestly see nothing wrong with someone wearing all she has on at their private pool or beach house. She's clearly feeling herself because she lost weight and is showing out. For some of us, getting a bonus at work or your significant other saying "you look beautiful" or your parents saying "I'm proud of you" makes you feel good. Kim clearly gets that feeling from showing her body.



I don't know, to me it looks like a staged photoshoot, pretending to be 'candids.' The pics are all taken by Splash news and we know the Ks work with them. There's probably a hair and makeup team just off camera, and a tech team to photoshop team right nearby who can make Kimbo look 'sexy' on the computer.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't know, to me it looks like a staged photoshoot, pretending to be 'candids.' The pics are all taken by Splash news and we know the Ks work with them. There's probably a hair and makeup team just off camera, and a tech team to photoshop team right nearby who can make Kimbo look 'sexy' on the computer.


Oh yeah, it's definitely staged - she knows she has camera on her during her "candid" activities.


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> What I don't understand is how/why Kim's target audience is men, when everything she peddles is for sale to women.  Clothes, fragrance, covers of fashion magazines, KUWTK, they're all targeted to women. and yet she tries to be sexy for men, while making many women retch.  Apparently it's a formula that works well for her.  I just don't get it.


Think it's exactly what lilapot says below. Some women look to other women men find sexy to emulate that image so they can be sexy too.



lilapot said:


> I think that her target audience is men but she is actually selling her idea of "sexy" to women by showing them that "this is what men want or find sexy. this is what your man wants to see." Im pretty sure she believes (and in turn, wants us to believe that) men want her and women want to be her,  sells stuff to women and make $$$. Some women actually buy into it esp since she was once hailed one of the sexiest in the world by mtv or some magazine - don't really know for sure.


----------



## White Orchid

There is nothing candid about this shoot for the love of God, lol.  All these holidays "snaps" she has taken are staged. Every.Single.one.

I really am surprised that people here don't see through her chicanery.  The Stans, yes.  They have a collective IQ of a packet of chips.  But some of the folks here???

And don't even get me started on this whole "she looks good, she's lost so much weight" crap.  You don't walk around wearing compression garments for months when you've (supposedly) been training your butt off, for god sake.


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> There is nothing candid about this shoot for the love of God, lol.  All these holidays "snaps" she has taken are staged. Every.Single.one.
> 
> I really am surprised that people here don't see through her chicanery.  The Stans, yes.  They have a collective IQ of a packet of chips.  But some of the folks here???
> 
> A*nd don't even get me started on this whole "she looks good, she's lost so much weight" crap.  You don't walk around wearing compression garments for months when you've (supposedly) been training your butt off, for god sake*.



Well I mean she does look good.  Minus her butt, she's my goal but I've been doing it naturally with a lot of training because I want more tone and I want to be healthy.  But if someone put the option of lipo in front of me, I'd do it on my trouble areas for sure.


----------



## berrydiva

Shoo...if someone does lipo or some other procedure and they look good as a result, then they look good. Kimberly said she's coming through regardless...lol. Kim is a sad woman who only has her body, at least it's looking good for the moment.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> There is nothing candid about this shoot for the love of God, lol.  All these holidays "snaps" she has taken are staged. Every.Single.one.
> 
> I really am surprised that people here don't see through her chicanery.  The Stans, yes.  They have a collective IQ of a packet of chips.  But some of the folks here???


No one here believes anything Kim does isn't staged. Think you guys have effectively scared off all of their stans.


----------



## Deco

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree with this. I don't think Kimbo is sexy. Neither do most men I know. You need to have confidence and subtlety to pull off 'sexy', while Kimbo comes across as really desperate, trying too hard, and hence trashy. She's revealing as much as she can, and her expressions in that see through top are reading as trying way too hard, a *'look at me, tell me I'm hot, please!!!, 'aren't I hot? tell me now!!!!*' kinda look. Subtle, classy sexiness on the other hand however, is perhaps, most likely in fact, appreciated worldwide. Everyone loves a beautiful woman, don't they?


 priceless.
Agree with everything.
All men I know either don't know who she is, or are repulsed by her.  My boyfriend, who can never get her name right, thinks she's a lizard, and he normally loves the dark hair, dark eyes look.  But he finds her and her entire clan grotesque and plastic.
I think her face is beautiful, in some settings when she's safely mid injection session and things have settled a bit.  Her beauty, settled face or not, goes flying out the window the moment she starts to speak.  And I don't care for her body.  So I'm always left with:  Who the hell actually thinks she's fabulous?  I know those people exist, in throngs.  I just don't know a single one of them.  Which is why I always suspect that the "throngs" aspect is manufactured, and she is being artificially elevated as though she has throngs of fans and admirers, whereas in reality it's a handful of tweens with very shallow and empty pockets.  Even her wealth creation is via smoke & mirrors.  Or else there is true wealth creation via freak-show.  Maybe internet clicks generate massive revenue, whether or not you're adored.  I just don't understand how her profile, her schtick, leads to the wealth she flaunts.  Who's buying what she's selling, and what is it they're buying?


----------



## bisousx

Kim looks fantastic. Surgery, dieting, whatever she had to do... if I can look like that after having 2 kids, I'd be beyond happy.


----------



## bisousx

Ditto to whoever nailed it on the head: Kim sells to _women_, playing into their insecurities that they need to be a type of sexy that men like. There are tons of products out there designed for that look: bandage dresses, hair extensions, lashes, waist trainers... Sadly, the women who buy into this don't yet realize that turning heads is different from keeping a man.. a good man, at that. 

Also..FWIW.. most guys I know think Kim and Kylie are very sexy. They're too afraid to admit it to us. Think about it.. if this thread has scared off all the stans, imagine if your man was telling you who he wouldn't kick out of bed... yeah, he wouldn't even bother.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> Also..FWIW.. most guys I know think Kim and Kylie are very sexy. They're too afraid to admit it to us. Think about it.. if this thread has scared off all the stans, imagine if your man was telling you who he wouldn't kick out of bed... yeah, he wouldn't even bother.


Agreed, most guys I know find them sexy too. I think men just tend to lie more to "keep the peace" and/or avoid those "this is what you find attractive" arguments/conversations. 

I just showed a male friend these pics and he responded with what he'd like do to Kim's lady parts. I can't repeat his choice words here because some may consider them vulgar. Another friend of mine always makes me pull up this thread when I'm around so he can laugh at the petty and look at Kim's pic. However, both scoff when asked by their wives if she's what they find attractive.

I don't even get the big deal if some men find her sexy. This conversation goes around many times on this board with women questioning how is it possible men find her sexy/attractive, how could they think her body looks good, etc. Men aren't worried about what women think about Kim so why care so much?


----------



## mkr

stylemepretty said:


> View attachment 3448777
> 
> 
> Who the f#ck are these people?


I bet they got the family bulk discount on all those nose jobs.


----------



## saira1214

The conversation was never about whether women thought Kim was sexy. It initially started because I said that she tries to exude sexiness and she comes off looking desperate. The conversation was quickly turned into a debate as to what men and women find sexy.


----------



## saira1214

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree with this. I don't think Kimbo is sexy. Neither do most men I know. You need to have confidence and subtlety to pull off 'sexy', while Kimbo comes across as really desperate, trying too hard, and hence trashy. She's revealing as much as she can, and her expressions in that see through top are reading as trying way too hard, a 'look at me, tell me I'm hot, please!!!, 'aren't I hot? tell me now!!!!' kinda look. Subtle, classy sexiness on the other hand however, is perhaps, most likely in fact, appreciated worldwide. Everyone loves a beautiful woman, don't they?



Exactly what I was trying to convey. Hence the reason magazine can have top 50 sexy celebs and it can be appreciated by most. Also the reason why people such as Marilyn Monroe and Anna Nicole Smith can be admired by both men and women.


----------



## Deco

My boyfriend and former partners have had zero problems telling me who they find hot.  Penelope Cruz, Gisele Bundchen, Jessica Alba. They're not shy, and I'm not sensitive.  I tell my boyfriend if Christian Bale is ever in my presence, I will do with him whatever he will allow and that watching all Christian Bale movies in our house is mandatory.  this is not to say that they'd refuse to watch porn starring Kim.  They wouldn't avoid her, but she's just not their taste, because of her unattractive antics and ever alien-morphing face.  But as cdtracing said, yeah, they'd hit that.  Which is not the same as holding someone up as fabulous and lust worthy.  They'd hit, and have hit, far worse than Kim, actually.  But the press holds her up like she's Gisele.
Also keep in mind many men who are also fathers of girls, see beauty and attractiveness differently.  They see it through the eyes of dads who envision a different world for their girls.  They cringe just as much as the moms when they see what's passing for normal female behavior because they don't want that kind of environment for their girls.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> The conversation was never about whether women thought Kim was sexy. It initially started because I said that she tries to exude sexiness and she comes off looking desperate. The conversation was quickly turned into a debate as to what men and women find sexy.


That's my thing....it always seems to go there. Generally, her pic get posted...folks comment on the pics...then come the petty....then eventually someone says something to the effect of "do men really find her sexy". Never fails.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't know, to me it looks like a staged photoshoot, pretending to be 'candids.' The pics are all taken by Splash news and we know the Ks work with them. There's probably a hair and makeup team just off camera, and a tech team to photoshop team right nearby who can make Kimbo look 'sexy' on the computer.


Yes, absolutely.  She's posing for a pap who did not just happen to be on the beach. As we can see, she's not covering her face like she sometimes does. She's happily posing for someone right in front of her… the result is a very high quality image!

As someone upthread noticed, only she has a wet nipple t shirt in one shot. lol


----------



## cdtracing

bisousx said:


> Ditto to whoever nailed it on the head: Kim sells to _women_, playing into their insecurities that they need to be a type of sexy that men like. There are tons of products out there designed for that look: bandage dresses, hair extensions, lashes, waist trainers... Sadly, the women who buy into this don't yet realize that turning heads is different from keeping a man.. a good man, at that.
> 
> Also..FWIW.. most guys I know think Kim and Kylie are very sexy. They're too afraid to admit it to us. Think about it.. if this thread has scared off all the stans, imagine if your man was telling you who he wouldn't kick out of bed... yeah, he wouldn't even bother.


I agree she plays to women's insecurities & I'm sure a lot of women buy into it.  My husband thinks she & her whole family is trash but admits when he was in his 20's, he would have nailed any of the daughters but would not have wanted a "relationship" with any of them nor would he have brought them around his family.  He also says they're all intellectually dumb as dirt so he wouldn't want to hear them talk.  My son's have also said they would "hit that" but leave after the deed & no way would they want to marry a woman like them.  Booty call & nothing more.  They don't think Kim or Khloe are hot, Kourtney is sorta hot, & they prefer Kendull or Kylie.  They wouldn't touch PMK.  They said that would be creepy.  Both boys are in their 20's so their age has a lot to do with their opinions but both boys have said they would not want the mother of their children to act like they do & put it all out there on social media.

Everyone has their own opinion of what is sexy.  I just wonder how long are they going to be able to continue all the nipple & butt pictures.  I wonder when overexposure is going to set in.  A blind man can see these photos are staged for the camera & the public.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Everyone has their own opinion of what is sexy.  I just wonder how long are they going to be able to continue all the nipple & butt pictures.  I wonder when overexposure is going to set in.  A blind man can see these photos are staged for the camera & the public.


This is what I want to know also.  When your only contribution to humanity is your photoshopped selfies and staged photos of your medically altered person, you have to keep raising the bar to be relevant.  After we've gotten a complete snapchat of Kimbo's pelvic exam and interior colonoscopy view, what's there left?


----------



## AECornell

I think we're confusing sexy with a woman looking like she's easy to bang. Kim is the latter.


----------



## saira1214

AECornell said:


> I think we're confusing sexy with a woman looking like she's easy to bang. Kim is the latter.



Yep


----------



## BadAzzBish

berrydiva said:


> That's my thing....it always seems to go there. Generally, her pic get posted...folks comment on the pics...then come the petty....then eventually someone says something to the effect of "do men really find her sexy". Never fails.


Some men find her sexy, others dont. At the end of the day, character will ***** looks - some folks take longer to learn this than others imo.


----------



## arnott

If this is what her body really looks like then she looks good.     I give credit where credit is due, but I have my doubts considering it wasn't long ago that we saw candids of her with her fat rolls  bulging out everywhere.


----------



## Irishgal

I guess I just have a hard time saying "she looks good" when she has dramatically altered her original face, done God knows what to her body, photoshops her photos and can't string together a coherent sentence. There are dozens of women in this thread who I'm sure look better than Kimbo.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I think opinions are just that opinions and there are a wide variety of them. Most are based more on internal issues and perceptions rather than reality. Trying to assert there is such a thing as universal beauty or appeal (what ever it was called) seems simply silly to me. How does that saying go...you could be the most perfect peach ever. Juicy, ripe and delicious, there are still going to be people that don't like peaches. I think as far as universal beauty goes Audrey Hepburn is pretty close...and my husband would scratch his head and say something like...What!? She is a stick!

For me, I think Kim looks good. I can completely believe she has slimmed down significantly in the time frame we have seen. I know myself, from both personal perspective and results I have seen in my clients, that proper nutrition can make a tremendous difference in a very short time. Add in proper weight training, body weight exercises and core work and results like this are very believable. With that said, I do believe it is helped along by photoshop...who cares. All celebrities and many average folks use, at minimum filters and various programs like photoshop to make themselves look better. Bottom line is she looks much thinner and more 'in shape'. For my tastes, her bum is a bit big...but honestly, not by much. If she really wanted she could get lipo or employ one of the many fat lysing (popping fat cells) protocols...but Kayne likes it, therefore she likes it. I can admit, that I myself carry a bit more weight than I prefer, because it is what my husband likes.

As for the men debate, my husband and most men I know, think she (as she is now) is very sexy. Do they think the circus is a joke, yes....but that doesn't change that the body/makeup/look she is peddling to both men and women makes her money. And that in the end is their goal, so what do they care if you like them personally. I agree with Berry, I think most men are well aware that many women find her 'trashy' and tailor their responses for lack of drama/conflict with their significant others and 'brownie' points.

Many of her outfits are truly horrid, but some are actually cute. I can admit, even myself in my late 40's enjoys a flattering thot look now and then. Especially when I have been working hard on my food choices and exercise.  I even have a favorite 'thot store' (The Body Shop). They used to have one store, in our area, at a more remote mall. Last time I was in our closer, more upscale mall, I was excited to see they opened a store there, as well. So they most be doing well and I see women of all ages and walks of life shopping there. I can even admit, I have worn some edgy workout gear (bought at said shop) to the rather conservative barre studio I go to...it helps me get clients. Do some of the women think it's trashy? Perhaps, in the end, it always seems I get more questions about my health coaching services and clients after I do so. Who am to judge Kim for increasing her income with her look?

Do I think she thrives on the attention? Absolutely. So do moms that 'over achieve' with their kids clothes, parties, lunches, etc. So do men & women who participate in bodybuilding competitions or any competitive sports contest. And so do those who participate in any event where recognition is given. We all have our insecurities and we all deal with them how we know how. Kim has been praised in many ways about her looks...including a livelihood, not only for herself, but her whole family...that is obviously going to reinforce her natural tendencies.


----------



## berrydiva

Why does Kim have to contribute more to society/humanity? Not every movie is made to win an oscar, not every song made to win a Grammy, not every person meant to be a scholar or contributor to society/humanity; most of us will just exist until we exist no more. Some people just don't want to be that with their lives and I think that's just fine.

My only issue with Kim is that she wants adulation for her achievements which most reasonable people don't really consider admirable achievements. She negotiated a sex tape, not even good watchable porn, and can't seem to realize yet that we live in a puritanical society that will not let her live that down; she just needs to brand that scarlet letter then keep it pushing. But I don't see why she needs to be more than what she is....

And given how many regular people filter, edit, alter their photos before posting to the socialweb, what difference does it make that her pics are shopped. She lacks self-confidence and clearly will never a person with the ability to be real. Not sure why folks expect more.


----------



## saira1214

.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I don't care what Kim puts out there.  I think she's a liar and just by standards I dislike that about her and her family.  I could respect her more if she just told it like it was or said nothing at all.


----------



## sparkle7

I know men that love  trashy looking women that look just like Kim. They find these women sexy and desirable.  One the other hand there are women like Giselle, Blake Lively, Angelina Jolie etc that  media sells as universally sexy and beautiful, but some guys I know don't find them attractive at all.  There are also plenty of trashy looking women married to good men.  I don't always understand men and their choices .


----------



## AEGIS

bisousx said:


> Ditto to whoever nailed it on the head: Kim sells to _women_, playing into their insecurities that they need to be a type of sexy that men like. There are tons of products out there designed for that look: bandage dresses, hair extensions, lashes, waist trainers... Sadly, the women who buy into this don't yet realize that turning heads is different from keeping a man.. a good man, at that.
> 
> Also..FWIW.. most guys I know think Kim and Kylie are very sexy. They're too afraid to admit it to us. Think about it.. if this thread has scared off all the stans, imagine if your man was telling you who he wouldn't kick out of bed... yeah, he wouldn't even bother.



well the men i know would tell me. my husband's ultimate crush/i would not longer have a husband if she walked by is nia long . my other guy friend said kim is pretty irl.


----------



## AEGIS

sparkle7 said:


> I know men that love  trashy looking women that look just like Kim. They find these women sexy and desirable.  One the other hand there are women like Giselle, Blake Lively, Angelina Jolie etc that  media sells as universally sexy and beautiful, but some guys I know don't find them attractive at all.  There are also plenty of trashy looking women married to good men.  I don't always understand men and their choices .



I don't find the three women you listed remotely attractive outside of like a dispassionate analysis or cold beauty. They don't get it off the couch at all.


----------



## colabear1

X


----------



## sparkle7

AEGIS said:


> I don't find the three women you listed remotely attractive outside of like a dispassionate analysis or cold beauty. They don't get it off the couch at all.


I think Angelina was pretty when she had a bit more weight but I don't find the other two that attractive either but others do. My point being is that because these women are considered beautiful and classy,  some women believe that men would choose them over Kim which is not always the case.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Why does Kim have to contribute more to society/humanity? Not every movie is made to win an oscar, not every song made to win a Grammy, not every person meant to be a scholar or contributor to society/humanity; most of us will just exist until we exist no more. Some people just don't want to be that with their lives and I think that's just fine.
> 
> My only issue with Kim is that she wants adulation for her achievements which most reasonable people don't really consider admirable achievements. She negotiated a sex tape, not even good watchable porn, and can't seem to realize yet that we live in a puritanical society that will not let her live that down; she just needs to brand that scarlet letter then keep it pushing. But I don't see why she needs to be more than what she is....
> 
> And given how many regular people filter, edit, alter their photos before posting to the socialweb, what difference does it make that her pics are shopped. She lacks self-confidence and clearly will never a person with the ability to be real. Not sure why folks expect more.



Bc Kim likes to sometimes pretend she has depth. She wants to pretend she is more than a sex tape girl and gets mad when people mention it.  But she and her husband repeatedly remind us about it


----------



## lilapot

Just a thought:

When Kim made that sex tape, she was her old beautiful self and I admit I used to find her attractive (and sexy) and I'm sure my husband does, too. I wouldn't wonder why that sex tape (with her natural looks and body) became a hit BUT can you guys imagine what it'd be like if she leaks a sex tape NOW? With her all new plastic face and body?

Just to be clear, we have Not seen her sex tape and no plans here. lol


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I don't find the three women you listed remotely attractive outside of like a dispassionate analysis or cold beauty. They don't get it off the couch at all.


Ditto


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> *Bc Kim likes to sometimes pretend she has depth.* She wants to pretend she is more than a sex tape girl and gets mad when people mention it.  But she and her husband repeatedly remind us about it


Think this summarizes the majority of people posting those quotes, daily inspirations, words of wisdom and suchnots on the socialinterwebs....lol.


----------



## berrydiva

lilapot said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> When Kim made that sex tape, she was her old beautiful self and I admit I used to find her attractive (and sexy) and I'm sure my husband does, too. I wouldn't wonder why that sex tape (with her natural looks and body) became a hit BUT can you guys imagine what it'd be like if she leaks a sex tape NOW? With her all new plastic face and body?
> 
> Just to be clear, we have Not seen her sex tape and no plans here. lol


It's quite boring and there's really nothing much to see. She's cold fish.


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> It's quite boring and there's really nothing much to see. She's cold fish.



Yeah I've seen it and it's just boring. Wasn't her a$$ already a bit enhanced on it ? Can't remember but I think it was already a bit big ?


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> well the men i know would tell me. my husband's ultimate crush/i would not longer have a husband if she walked by is nia long . my other guy friend said kim is pretty irl.



I'm guessing you don't freak out when men tell you their taste. Many women do. My guy friends will tell me one thing and tell their girlfriends/wives something else. I have a friend whose gf was upset when he said Kylie was hot lol.

People are confusing the word sexy with wife material. The word "Sexy" just means sexually attractive. Guys don't care if the photo they're looking at was staged, or if the body was achieved by enhancements. It's a snap judgement.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Why does Kim have to contribute more to society/humanity? Not every movie is made to win an oscar, not every song made to win a Grammy, not every person meant to be a scholar or contributor to society/humanity; most of us will just exist until we exist no more. Some people just don't want to be that with their lives and I think that's just fine.
> 
> My only issue with Kim is that she wants adulation for her achievements which most reasonable people don't really consider admirable achievements. She negotiated a sex tape, not even good watchable porn, and can't seem to realize yet that we live in a puritanical society that will not let her live that down; she just needs to brand that scarlet letter then keep it pushing. But I don't see why she needs to be more than what she is....
> 
> And given how many regular people filter, edit, alter their photos before posting to the socialweb, what difference does it make that her pics are shopped. She lacks self-confidence and clearly will never a person with the ability to be real. Not sure why folks expect more.



The thing that irks me about Kim is that she acts all high and mighty and claims to be all these things that she's not. It irks me soo much when she calls herself a businesswoman, like just stop. You're a reality TV star that makes money by attaching your name to products, you don't do anything but show up to things that your momager arranges for you. She claims to be business savvy, when she doesn't know the first thing about business and how it all works. She always denies that she got famous from her sex tape and claims to "work really hard" and it's all such BS. She just has this entitled attitude and inflated sense of self that is just irksome. She would be so much more likeable if she just stayed in her lane. If she just said like "hey you know i'm not a businessperson, i'm just a girl that got lucky and got to make a lot of money by just being myself" i would like her a lot more. She's not a buisnesswoman, she's not a high fashion icon(she's trashy as hell), she just needs to stop claiming to be all these things she's not. She needs to reflect on her days as Paris Hiltons closet organizer and come back to reality a little bit.


----------



## mkr

The only things Kim truly accomplished are that she got rich and famous. That's all she re Her mom made it all happen.  She just showed up at where ever her mom said to go.

Her one talent is that she can smell a cavity.  Her words.  Well thank goodness she can do something.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> The thing that irks me about Kim is that she acts all high and mighty and claims to be all these things that she's not. It irks me soo much when she calls herself a businesswoman, like just stop. You're a reality TV star that makes money by attaching your name to products, you don't do anything but show up to things that your momager arranges for you. She claims to be business savvy, when she doesn't know the first thing about business and how it all works. She always denies that she got famous from her sex tape and claims to "work really hard" and it's all such BS. She just has this entitled attitude and inflated sense of self that is just irksome. She would be so much more likeable if she just stayed in her lane. If she just said like "hey you know i'm not a businessperson, i'm just a girl that got lucky and got to make a lot of money by just being myself" i would like her a lot more. She's not a buisnesswoman, she's not a high fashion icon(she's trashy as hell), she just needs to stop claiming to be all these things she's not. She needs to reflect on her days as Paris Hiltons closet organizer and come back to reality a little bit.


All of their "business ventures" are so half@$$ed that I don't see how they can possibly think they're businesswomen. That's why I always think she could've launched an extremely successful makeup line much like Kat Von D had she actually not just look for the quick buck by slapping her name on things. The way they dress to "business meetings" alone let's you know that it's not serious. This is why I can have a certain level of respect for Amber Rose for admitting that she got lucky and as a result she's taking any opportunities that come her way.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> The thing that irks me about Kim is that she acts all high and mighty and claims to be all these things that she's not. It irks me soo much when she calls herself a businesswoman, like just stop. You're a reality TV star that makes money by attaching your name to products, you don't do anything but show up to things that your momager arranges for you. She claims to be business savvy, when she doesn't know the first thing about business and how it all works. She always denies that she got famous from her sex tape and claims to "work really hard" and it's all such BS. She just has this entitled attitude and inflated sense of self that is just irksome. She would be so much more likeable if she just stayed in her lane. If she just said like "hey you know i'm not a businessperson, i'm just a girl that got lucky and got to make a lot of money by just being myself" i would like her a lot more. She's not a buisnesswoman, she's not a high fashion icon(she's trashy as hell), she just needs to stop claiming to be all these things she's not. She needs to reflect on her days as Paris Hiltons closet organizer and come back to reality a little bit.



This is what is so annoying about both Kim and Kanye. Kim is good at keeping herself famous and finding new ways to leverage her fame to make money. Kanye was a successful rapper and producer. But then Kim decided she was a revolutionary modern businesswoman and Kanye decided he was a brilliant artist. intellectual, and entrepreneur. And the worst part is that so many people indulge them because they're great clickbait, which just fuels their delusions of grandeur even more.


----------



## mkr

mkr said:


> The only things Kim truly accomplished are that she got rich and famous. That's all she re Her mom made it all happen.  She just showed up at where ever her mom said to go.
> 
> Her one talent is that she can smell a cavity.  Her words.  Well thank goodness she can do something.


Wow I botched up that post.  I meant to say "that's all she really wanted and her mom made it all happen.  Sorry sorry.


----------



## Lounorada

Saw these pics on Tumblr of Kanye and his ‘Saint Pablo’ Tour in Indianapolis... 
So, people wasted their money on tickets, to go and get an ache in the neck by looking up at floating square stage where Kanye is basically out of view? Mmkay.

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

That might have been cool if it was clear lucite or whatever.  So much for paying a fortune to NOT see him perform live.


----------



## YSoLovely

The official reviews for the show were pretty good, though. Mixed opinions from the people in attendance.
If you're into moshing and don't care about visuals it's a great show for you. If you need more to be entertained, it's not.

Personally, I wouldn't go. I can get hype in the club to Ye for much less.


----------



## berrydiva

I miss backpack Kanye.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> All of their "business ventures" are so half@$$ed that I don't see how they can possibly think they're businesswomen. That's why I always think she could've launched an extremely successful makeup line much like Kat Von D had she actually not just look for the quick buck by slapping her name on things. *The way they dress to "business meetings" alone let's you know that it's not serious.* This is why I can have a certain level of respect for Amber Rose for admitting that she got lucky and as a result she's taking any opportunities that come her way.



They also eat during "meetings" and text on their phones while ignoring the person talking to them, super professional.


----------



## jenjen1964

Decophile said:


> This is what I want to know also.  When your only contribution to humanity is your photoshopped selfies and staged photos of your medically altered person, you have to keep raising the bar to be relevant.  After we've gotten a complete snapchat of Kimbo's pelvic exam and interior colonoscopy view, what's there left?



Can you photoshop a colonoscopy?  If not it may be the only part of her we won't see!


----------



## Oryx816

I agree with all of the above assessments of Kim, but I would like to add one more.  

I absolutely abhor that she touts herself as a feminist.  This brain dead Oompa Loompa takes off her clothes and thinks she is somehow equivalent to Naomi Wolf.  No.


----------



## glamourous1098

Oryx816 said:


> I agree with all of the above assessments of Kim, but I would like to add one more.
> 
> I absolutely abhor that she touts herself as a feminist.  This brain dead Oompa Loompa takes off her clothes and thinks she is somehow equivalent to Naomi Wolf.  No.


Even better is that she doesn't consider herself a feminist.  Thanks for the support Kim!


----------



## daffyduck

Even with a trainer, it would be really hard to get abs this tone after having two kids, unless you're a model or have been working out all your life, not to mention....no stretch marks! If she did lose all her fat during her pregnancy, there should be some sign of stretch marks, right? Also, why is her butt still so big?! Her legs seem to be a bit too skinny to have such a big butt, so it's really hard to dismiss all the plastic surgery and photoshop rumors going around.  However, if she did get her stomach this tone so quickly after having two kids, kudos on her!



mari_merry said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bust-display-bikini-beach-holiday-Mexico.html


----------



## VickyB

LMAO! If she thinks she looks "good" now(LMAO again) , I can't even imagine the nightmare bod she was keeping hidden under all those off the shoulder coats. Her a$$ remains tragic and until she can unload it, she will always have a circus freak show figure. AND, it's not as if she started off with a great figure to begin with . Her natural figure is totally out of proportion : stubby thick legs, very short waisted to the poin that she has no waiste. It has nothing to do with her height. She could be her same height but with long slim legs and she'd look great. She just didn't get dealt that and she's made a mess of what wasn't great to begin with.  Now off my soap box  - for a bit . I love Friday nights!


----------



## VickyB

mari_merry said:


> In Punta Mita, Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Wow! Just posted a rant and now just saw these pics! Justified!  I love how in every boob shot she cantilevers them up via support that she thinks is on the DL and we won't see. Yikes, her areolas are almost the size of bread plates.  The 3rd pic is my fav - looks like she is assuming the position and concentrating on trying to go #2 but forgot to take her pants off!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

It looks like she is wearing one of those paper undies you get when you have laser hair removal.


----------



## VickyB

WishList986 said:


> I actually really like this look on her. Thirsty thot? Yes, but its actually flattering. I'd wear it!
> 
> The bottoms of this suit remind me of the disposable undies you get for tanning


Or laser hair removal.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Kim obviously knows she has cameras on her but I honestly see nothing wrong with someone wearing all she has on at their private pool or beach house. She's clearly feeling herself *because she lost weight *and is showing out. For some of us, getting a bonus at work or your significant other saying "you look beautiful" or your parents saying "I'm proud of you" makes you feel good. Kim clearly gets that feeling from showing her body.



Hmmm, no. Coolsculpting or lipo.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> There is nothing candid about this shoot for the love of God, lol.  All these holidays "snaps" she has taken are staged. Every.Single.one.
> 
> I really am surprised that people here don't see through her chicanery.  The Stans, yes.  They have a collective IQ of a packet of chips.  But some of the folks here???
> 
> And don't even get me started on this whole "she looks good, she's lost so much weight" crap.  You don't walk around wearing compression garments for months when you've (supposedly) been training your butt off, for god sake.



RIGHT ON!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> Kim looks fantastic. Surgery, dieting, whatever she had to do... if I can look like that after having 2 kids, I'd be beyond happy.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in West Hollywood on August 26, 2016


----------



## mari_merry

At Kanye West's "art exhibition" on August 26, 2016


----------



## bisousx

Dayummmmm.

She looks really, really good.


----------



## VickyB

lilapot said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> When Kim made that sex tape, she was her old beautiful self and I admit I used to find her attractive (and sexy) and I'm sure my husband does, too. I wouldn't wonder why that sex tape (with her natural looks and body) became a hit BUT can you guys imagine what it'd be like if she leaks a sex tape NOW? With her all new plastic face and body?
> 
> Just to be clear, we have Not seen her sex tape and no plans here. lol



Wasn't it really RayJay (pathetic wannabe music guy and brother of Brandi) and his God given BIG talent and Kim's Q list status that made the tape viable? On the tape, Kim is a sleepwalking opened mouthed receptacle   for RayJay's talent(and looking at the camera while boringly performing )  She really was a nobody at that time- daughter of  of Robert Kardashian (only known to the general populous from the OJ trial) and D list side kick of Paris Hilton.  OOps, and closet organizer.


----------



## clevercat

mari_merry said:


> At Kanye West's "art exhibition" on August 26, 2016


Meh. Art with a capital 'F'


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> That might have been cool if it was clear lucite or whatever.  So much for paying a fortune to NOT see him perform live.


I was just about to write that, too.

the audition won't see him


----------



## myown

daffyduck said:


> Even with a trainer, it would be really hard to get abs this tone after having two kids, unless you're a model or have been working out all your life, not to mention....no stretch marks! If she did lose all her fat during her pregnancy, there should be some sign of stretch marks, right? Also, why is her butt still so big?! Her legs seem to be a bit too skinny to have such a big butt, so it's really hard to dismiss all the plastic surgery and photoshop rumors going around.  However, if she did get her stomach this tone so quickly after having two kids, kudos on her!


makeup?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I'm guessing you don't freak out when men tell you their taste. Many women do. My guy friends will tell me one thing and tell their girlfriends/wives something else. *I have a friend whose gf was upset when he said Kylie was hot lol.*
> 
> People are confusing the word sexy with wife material. The word "Sexy" just means sexually attractive. Guys don't care if the photo they're looking at was staged, or if the body was achieved by enhancements. It's a snap judgement.


----------



## MY2CENT

I'm sorry but she is a pig, that little black string bikini on her with those extra wide big hips looks funny. Don't any of those girls ever feel stupid for trying so hard to sexy grown up woman.......my2


----------



## Sasha2012

He's definitely not shy when it comes to self promotion.

And Kanye West proved that sentiment again on Friday when he stepped out dressed exclusively in his own branded apparel.

The 39-year-old rapper donned a black Saint Pablo tour hoodie, which he initially paired with black athletic shorts and sports leggings.

Kanye appeared quite focused during his outings, even when surrounded by cheering fans, and it's no wonder why, as he probably has a lot on his mind with the MTV VMAs fast approaching.

The Gold Digger hitmaker is nominated in both the Video Of The Year and Best Male Video categories for Famous.

And on Thursday, it was announced that MTV bosses are allowing the Yeezus star 'four minutes to do with as he pleases,'according to TMZ, and they are 'expecting something big.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-Sunday-s-MTV-VMAs-looms.html#ixzz4IXZX702I


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> He's definitely not shy when it comes to self promotion.
> 
> And Kanye West proved that sentiment again on Friday when he stepped out dressed exclusively in his own branded apparel.
> 
> The 39-year-old rapper donned a black Saint Pablo tour hoodie, which he initially paired with black athletic shorts and sports leggings.
> 
> Kanye appeared quite focused during his outings, even when surrounded by cheering fans, and it's no wonder why, as he probably has a lot on his mind with the MTV VMAs fast approaching.
> 
> The Gold Digger hitmaker is nominated in both the Video Of The Year and Best Male Video categories for Famous.
> 
> And on Thursday, it was announced that MTV bosses are allowing the Yeezus star 'four minutes to do with as he pleases,'according to TMZ, and they are 'expecting something big.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-Sunday-s-MTV-VMAs-looms.html#ixzz4IXZX702I



He can't even stop and acknowledge his fans. Loser!


----------



## mkr

Well there's another show I won't be watching.


----------



## myown

clydekiwi said:


> He can't even stop and acknowledge his fans. Loser!


hellooohoo? he is Yeesus! He doesnt need to talk to ordinary people


----------



## clydekiwi

myown said:


> hellooohoo? he is Yeesus! He doesnt need to talk to ordinary people



Lol thats right


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Hmmm, no. Coolsculpting or lipo.


Ok.  Does that still not produce weight loss? I'm not as obsessed as you guys with Kim's possible cosmetic procedures because she's never going to own up to any of them and while I occasionally like the petty, it seems exhausting to do the petty all the time.


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> Even with a trainer, it would be really hard to get abs this tone after having two kids, unless you're a model or have been working out all your life,


This is absolutely not true. Everyone has abs underneath the layer of fat covering them; we use our abs everyday to do everything so they actually get worked out pretty well. What makes them look "toned" is strickly due to diet. Anyone can have ab definition, they would just need to change their diet.


----------



## mkr

We all have abs.  The less body fat you have, the more you can see them.


----------



## gillianna

Lipo, other procedures, compression garments, diet and exercise can make anyone look good.  Photoshop also helps. 
When you are small a ten pound weight loss can make a big difference and then when you add all the procedures her favorite doctor/clinic might be doing on a daily or weekly visit you are going to look better. 
   Even with fat being sucked out of any part of her body to make her legs and waist look smaller that big as- is always going to be their to ruin it.  

She has no body confidence  unless she has compression garments on and then something over them while trying to draw attention to her bust and away from her butt.  She has tried to hide her butt with a coat sliding off her shoulders for years, even wearing them to the beach.  Unless it is their paid for photoshopped Paps her photos can vary in the same outfit from stunning to a sack of potatoes lumpy look.  Then you add in she is aging and her younger sisters are going to be pimped out by their mother for more $$$ so Kim has to do more drastic things to get attention so here you have another round of see through dresses and probably half naked pictures.  Maybe Kanye has some new vision for her yet to be seen.


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> He's definitely not shy when it comes to self promotion.
> 
> And Kanye West proved that sentiment again on Friday when he stepped out dressed exclusively in his own branded apparel.
> 
> The 39-year-old rapper donned a black Saint Pablo tour hoodie, which he initially paired with black athletic shorts and sports leggings.
> 
> Kanye appeared quite focused during his outings, even when surrounded by cheering fans, and it's no wonder why, as he probably has a lot on his mind with the MTV VMAs fast approaching.
> 
> The Gold Digger hitmaker is nominated in both the Video Of The Year and Best Male Video categories for Famous.
> 
> And on Thursday, it was announced that MTV bosses are allowing the Yeezus star 'four minutes to do with as he pleases,'according to TMZ, and they are 'expecting something big.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-Sunday-s-MTV-VMAs-looms.html#ixzz4IXZX702I


Is he wearing leggings under those shorts?


----------



## fabuleux

Are people really fans of this woman, or is this all second degree?


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Is he wearing leggings under those shorts?


They're compression leggings. Men wear them under shorts often when exercising. He has on workout gear so looks like he may be going to the gym. You can't wear them all day so I doubt it's for style.


----------



## TC1

Is he looking to get sued?, the tuning fork logo on that sweatshirt belongs to Yamaha. I see he copied it 100%, he's such a loser.


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> This is absolutely not true. Everyone has abs underneath the layer of fat covering them; we use our abs everyday to do everything so they actually get worked out pretty well. What makes them look "toned" is strickly due to diet. Anyone can have ab definition, they would just need to change their diet.



So what would one need to do if, say, he wanted to lose stomach fat ? Change his diet ? Abs exercise wouldn't help ? I've heard that doing abs exercise while having stomach fat doesn't make you lose the fat but make your muscles "bigger" or something so the result you get is an even bigger stomach ?


----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> Is he looking to get sued?, the tuning fork logo on that sweatshirt belongs to Yamaha. I see he copied it 100%, he's such a loser.


Pfft. Come on girl, you know Yeezy thought of it first. I mean, Hello? "Y" = Yeezy = the shape of the tuning fork?
You obviously don't understand just how far-reaching his genius really is. The three forks represent his artistry, humanity and Taylor Swift.
It doesn't matter that it was originally created it before he was born. It's all part of his creative genius, it's a shame you can't see this.


----------



## daffyduck

berrydiva said:


> This is absolutely not true. Everyone has abs underneath the layer of fat covering them; we use our abs everyday to do everything so they actually get worked out pretty well. What makes them look "toned" is strickly due to diet. Anyone can have ab definition, they would just need to change their diet.



Well, I guess she's very fortunate that she's available to lose her pregnancy fat so quickly and her skin bounced right back to normal. I know mine took a long time and as of this day, I still have some loose skin from losing all my fat on my stomach.


----------



## mkr

daffyduck said:


> Well, I guess she's very fortunate that she's available to lose her pregnancy fat so quickly and her skin bounced right back to normal. I know mine took a long time and as of this day, I still have some loose skin from losing all my fat on my stomach.


I wouldn't say it was quickly.  She had him in November and I'm sure she had a lot of medical assistance.


----------



## berrydiva

daffyduck said:


> Well, I guess she's very fortunate that she's available to lose her pregnancy fat so quickly and her skin bounced right back to normal. I know mine took a long time and as of this day, I still have some loose skin from losing all my fat on my stomach.


Yeah everyone is different...genetics and weight pre-pregnancy will play a role as well as to how your skin responds.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Is he looking to get sued?, the tuning fork logo on that sweatshirt belongs to Yamaha. I see he copied it 100%, he's such a loser.





V0N1B2 said:


> Pfft. Come on girl, you know Yeezy thought of it first. I mean, Hello? "Y" = Yeezy = the shape of the tuning fork?
> You obviously don't understand just how far-reaching his genius really is. The three forks represent his artistry, humanity and Taylor Swift.
> It doesn't matter that it was originally created it before he was born. It's all part of his creative genius, it's a shame you can't see this.


He collaborated with Yahama for his show or something like that...doubt they're going to sue him as the usage of their logo along with the Saint Pablo is intentional. Yahama is obviously pretty big in the music industry - equipment, audio, sound, etc. Kanye is known for using one of their mixers pretty exclusively.


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> Pfft. Come on girl, you know Yeezy thought of it first. I mean, Hello? "Y" = Yeezy = the shape of the tuning fork?
> You obviously don't understand just how far-reaching his genius really is. The three forks represent his artistry, humanity and Taylor Swift.
> It doesn't matter that it was originally created it before he was born. It's all part of his creative genius, it's a shame you can't see this.


 
 Damn!!, when you're right...you're right. Pretty sure he'll take credit for founding the company as well as designing everything they produce..from keyboards to dirt bikes. 100% my bad.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> So what would one need to do if, say, he wanted to lose stomach fat ? Change his diet ? Abs exercise wouldn't help ? I've heard that doing abs exercise while having stomach fat doesn't make you lose the fat but make your muscles "bigger" or something so the result you get is an even bigger stomach ?


The only thing that causes you to lose fat is to burn fat. You can't control where fat deposits on your body nor can you target areas to lose fat. The less body fat one has, the more lean they become and the more your abs will be defined. Diet is 80-90% of leaning out, exercise is the rest. It can take some trial and error to figure out what the right balance is between fats, protein and carbs as well as how many meals to eat in a day.

Ab exercises are mostly pointless if you're not doing a full body workout. They do absolutely nothing if your entire body isn't engaged.


----------



## White Orchid

If I were as physically unattractive as Kanye, the least I'd do is dress nicely and smile at my loser fans who pathetically clamour for my attention.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just as the bitter feud between Kanye West and Taylor Swift was beginning to fade, the rapper and his wife went and fanned the flames - albeit in a very 'artistic' fashion

At a top secret art exhibition in Los Angeles, West unveiled naked replicas of celebrities, including Swift, used in the music video for his controversial track 'Famous'.

The secrecy element appeared to have been lost on wife Kim who - along with supermodel half sister Kendall Jenner - posted videos of the display on Snapchat.

She took pictures of her own replica, sprawled on the bed alongside replicas of West, Taylor Swift, George W Bush, Donald *****, Anna Wintour, Rihanna, Chris Brown, Ray J, Amber Rose, Caitlyn Jenner and Bill Cosby.

It threatens to kick-start the next chapter in his ongoing conflict with Swift, who was infuriated both at her nude lookalike being used in the video and being referred to as 'that b****' in West's song.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...pper-s-mysterious-showcase.html#ixzz4IZRhbC4c


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, look at her in an art gallery (!) doing the peace sign and some chick blowing bubbles in the background.  You can't make this ish up, man.


----------



## Jikena

So, Kanye, who is behind this art isn't at his own exhibition, but his wife who has nothing to do with the project is ?


----------



## LaAgradecida

berrydiva said:


> The only thing that causes you to lose fat is to burn fat. You can't control where fat deposits on your body nor can you target areas to lose fat. The less body fat one has, the more lean they become and the more your abs will be defined. Diet is 80-90% of leaning out, exercise is the rest. It can take some trial and error to figure out what the right balance is between fats, protein and carbs as well as how many meals to eat in a day.
> 
> Ab exercises are mostly pointless if you're not doing a full body workout. They do absolutely nothing if your entire body isn't engaged.



So to lean out, does that mean eating mostly fruits, veggies and lean meat like chicken breast and fish?

I'm interested in pursuing this!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

LaAgradecida said:


> So to lean out, does that mean eating mostly fruits, veggies and lean meat like chicken breast and fish?
> 
> I'm interested in pursuing this!!!!


Expending energy through exercise plus a diet that supports efficient use of energy will help you lean out. It's a simple formula but because we're all different, the variables will change for everyone. Plus your fitness/health goals will also determine how you eat and train.

Think of your body a bit like a car. The more energy you burn the more you need to re-fuel. When you put in low-grade fuel, your car runs sluggish and doesn't perform as well as when you put in high-grade or performance fuel. Same basic concept with our bodies - if we feed it foods that allow for efficient usage of the calories needed for energy and combine it with an outlet to expend that energy such as exercise, we can burn off unwanted/unused calories which if not burned turns to fat. 

The reason that people point to fruits/veggies, fish, lean meats, and good fat is because you get what your body needs from them but they "burn" faster than fatty/processed foods by comparison; leaving little leftover to turn to fat. And because this is generally true for most folks who are just looking for basic fitness, it works.

I, personally, hate cardio so I don't do much of it and opt for lots of weight/strength training.  However, cardio plus the elimination of processed/fried/fatty foods and sweet drinks should help to lean body fat. There's lots of good advice in the fitness threads and folks are extremely supportive. There's a fitness challenge going on right now, maybe you can jump in for September.

I should probably also add that I'm not a trainer or nutrionist so I can only really speak from what I've witnessed or learned from others plus my own experiences.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Just as the bitter feud between Kanye West and Taylor Swift was beginning to fade, the rapper and his wife went and fanned the flames - albeit in a very 'artistic' fashion
> 
> At a top secret art exhibition in Los Angeles, West unveiled naked replicas of celebrities, including Swift, used in the music video for his controversial track 'Famous'.
> 
> The secrecy element appeared to have been lost on wife Kim who - along with supermodel half sister Kendall Jenner - posted videos of the display on Snapchat.
> 
> She took pictures of her own replica, sprawled on the bed alongside replicas of West, Taylor Swift, George W Bush, Donald *****, Anna Wintour, Rihanna, Chris Brown, Ray J, Amber Rose, Caitlyn Jenner and Bill Cosby.
> 
> It threatens to kick-start the next chapter in his ongoing conflict with Swift, who was infuriated both at her nude lookalike being used in the video and being referred to as 'that b****' in West's song.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...pper-s-mysterious-showcase.html#ixzz4IZRhbC4c


It may take years but I look forward to these people going away......they're just despicable IMO


----------



## berrydiva

How does she use the bathroom in that outfit?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> How does she use the bathroom in that outfit?


IDK....can you imagine living your life as an exhibitionist like her?  all she does is show off  - has never really worked a day in her life.  I suppose some would say she works hard but it's so shallow....they even use their kids for it .  And Kanye - who allegedly has talent - may be even worse for being part of it.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> How does she use the bathroom in that outfit?


She pees in her spanx.


----------



## Oryx816

sdkitty said:


> IDK....can you imagine living your life as an exhibitionist like her?  all she does is show off  - has never really worked a day in her life.  I suppose some would say she works hard but it's so shallow....they even use their kids for it .  And Kanye - who allegedly has talent - may be even worse for being part of it.



Oh, come on now, let's give credit where credit is due.  Cleaning and organizing Paris' closets must have been hard work. [emoji6]


----------



## LaAgradecida

berrydiva said:


> Expending energy through exercise plus a diet that supports efficient use of energy will help you lean out. It's a simple formula but because we're all different, the variables will change for everyone. Plus your fitness/health goals will also determine how you eat and train.
> 
> Think of your body a bit like a car. The more energy you burn the more you need to re-fuel. When you put in low-grade fuel, your car runs sluggish and doesn't perform as well as when you put in high-grade or performance fuel. Same basic concept with our bodies - if we feed it foods that allow for efficient usage of the calories needed for energy and combine it with an outlet to expend that energy such as exercise, we can burn off unwanted/unused calories which if not burned turns to fat.
> 
> The reason that people point to fruits/veggies, fish, lean meats, and good fat is because you get what your body needs from them but they "burn" faster than fatty/processed foods by comparison; leaving little leftover to turn to fat. And because this is generally true for most folks who are just looking for basic fitness, it works.
> 
> I, personally, hate cardio so I don't do much of it and opt for lots of weight/strength training.  However, cardio plus the elimination of processed/fried/fatty foods and sweet drinks should help to lean body fat. There's lots of good advice in the fitness threads and folks are extremely supportive. There's a fitness challenge going on right now, maybe you can jump in for September.
> 
> I should probably also add that I'm not a trainer or nutrionist so I can only really speak from what I've witnessed or learned from others plus my own experiences.



Thank you for this![emoji106]


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> Just as the bitter feud between Kanye West and Taylor Swift was beginning to fade, the rapper and his wife went and fanned the flames - albeit in a very 'artistic' fashion
> 
> At a top secret art exhibition in Los Angeles, West unveiled naked replicas of celebrities, including Swift, used in the music video for his controversial track 'Famous'.
> 
> The secrecy element appeared to have been lost on wife Kim who - along with supermodel half sister Kendall Jenner - posted videos of the display on Snapchat.
> 
> She took pictures of her own replica, sprawled on the bed alongside replicas of West, Taylor Swift, George W Bush, Donald *****, Anna Wintour, Rihanna, Chris Brown, Ray J, Amber Rose, Caitlyn Jenner and Bill Cosby.
> 
> It threatens to kick-start the next chapter in his ongoing conflict with Swift, who was infuriated both at her nude lookalike being used in the video and being referred to as 'that b****' in West's song.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...pper-s-mysterious-showcase.html#ixzz4IZRhbC4c


Her photoshoper is on double time making her nearly a foot shorter and almost as skinny as kendull.


Jikena said:


> So, Kanye, who is behind this art isn't at his own exhibition, but his wife who has nothing to do with the project is ?


Sounds about right yeazus doesn't have time for this. He's too busy creating fashion and making music. But Kimbo has plenty of time for this sort of thing. It's not like she works or takes care of the kids. Also she needs to get her daily dose of pap shots per day quota in. She can show off how kultured she is by going to a art gallery.


berrydiva said:


> How does she use the bathroom in that outfit?


She probably pees right through it like her Spanx. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kittenslingerie

If I woke up and had her body, I would immediately go to a plastic surgeon (crying) to fix those hideous hips and that repulsive butt. If you want to see a nice big butt, check out JLo's thread today.


----------



## Gaby87

What's wrong with her hips?


----------



## mkr

kittenslingerie said:


> If I woke up and had her body, I would immediately go to a plastic surgeon (crying) to fix those hideous hips and that repulsive butt. If you want to see a nice big butt, check out JLo's thread today.


With the K's it's about quantity, not quality.


----------



## sdkitty

kittenslingerie said:


> If I woke up and had her body, I would immediately go to a plastic surgeon (crying) to fix those hideous hips and that repulsive butt. If you want to see a nice big butt, check out JLo's thread today.


agree that butt is hideous...to think she did this to herself is hard to believe


----------



## terebina786

I want to know what her thought process was behind that outfit.


----------



## pinkfeet

She looks super tiny next to Kendall and Olivia.


----------



## Jayne1

daffyduck said:


> Even with a trainer, it would be really hard to get abs this tone after having two kids, unless you're a model or have been working out all your life, not to mention....no stretch marks! If she did lose all her fat during her pregnancy, there should be some sign of stretch marks, right? Also, why is her butt still so big?! Her legs seem to be a bit too skinny to have such a big butt, so it's really hard to dismiss all the plastic surgery and photoshop rumors going around.  However, if she did get her stomach this tone so quickly after having two kids, kudos on her!


I always think of The Rock, who went on Howard Stern years ago and told how he couldn't get rid of the fat over his pec muscles and needed  a fair amount of lipo. This is from a guy in perfect shape, a body builder who spends his days with nutritionists and doing weight training and maybe a few other things.

Trainers, with almost no body fat, get lipo because they think that their slight love handles make them look less than perfect and it's all about how you look in that field.

Anyway, I'm sure Kim was on a diet and the doctors did the rest.


----------



## CobaltBlu

berrydiva said:


> How does she use the bathroom in that outfit?


she pees in her spanx, doll.


----------



## sdkitty

CobaltBlu said:


> she pees in her spanx, doll.


seriously?


----------



## mkr

Dead serious


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Dead serious


so she admits to it (or brags about it)?  nice


----------



## FreeSpirit71

terebina786 said:


> I want to know what her thought process was behind that outfit.



How much PR or clicks can I get from this?? (A rare disease known as ThirstaliciousKardashianous)


----------



## kittenslingerie

Gaby87 said:


> What's wrong with her hips?


Go look at the pics.... They don't go with her body much like her butt. They are new to her figure obtained through fat transfer most definitely.


----------



## DesigningStyle

daffyduck said:


> Even with a trainer, it would be really hard to get abs this tone after having two kids, unless you're a model or have been working out all your life, not to mention....no stretch marks! If she did lose all her fat during her pregnancy, there should be some sign of stretch marks, right? Also, why is her butt still so big?! Her legs seem to be a bit too skinny to have such a big butt, so it's really hard to dismiss all the plastic surgery and photoshop rumors going around.  However, if she did get her stomach this tone so quickly after having two kids, kudos on her!









What a strange photo.  Notice the beach sand on her feet.  That only happens when you are in an ocean and then walk on sand.  Where is the beach?  Where is the sand?  Where is the ocean.  Fraud.


----------



## mkr

Plastic surgeons can now do body contouring which makes you look like you have abs.  There is also contouring make-up that can give you the look.

She is actually at the beach I think.  She's in the yard outside the villa.


----------



## DesigningStyle

mkr said:


> She is actually at the beach I think.  She's in the yard outside the villa.


Thanks for letting me know.  I seriously thought they superimposed her in a grassy scene!


----------



## mkr

DesigningStyle said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I seriously thought they superimposed her in a grassy scene!


Now if you see her in a gym you can assume she's superimposed.


----------



## mrsinsyder

VMAs


----------



## mrsinsyder

I hate to admit that I like it, for the most part. She looks natural (for her).


----------



## stylemepretty

While I appreciate the natural look, her hair looks like she just stepped out of the shower.


----------



## mkr

Her boobie looks saggy.  Just the one on the left.


----------



## terebina786

I like it. She's starting to look like her old self.


----------



## mari_merry

More from VMAs


----------



## mrsinsyder

stylemepretty said:


> While I appreciate the natural look, her hair looks like she just stepped out of the shower.


Yeah, but I think it suits her better than the severe, slicked back looks she does so often.


----------



## LaAgradecida

mrsinsyder said:


> Yeah, but I think it suits her better than the severe, slicked back looks she does so often.



+1

The slicked back hair makes her look like a PIN HEAD with her gigantic rump!


----------



## mkr

Why does she have to give us the side view.  I was just about to pay her a compliment.


----------



## White Orchid

Kim: Imma fake this smile to make it look like I adore Kun-yay
Kanye: Nice tits b!tch.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio


----------



## mrsinsyder

Did the botox not take on the left side of her face?


----------



## mari_merry

mrsinsyder said:


> Did the botox not take on the left side of her face?


----------



## mkr

Do I see boob sweat?


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> Did the botox not take on the left side of her face?



Maybe she is starting to get that wonky eye effect like Kris.


----------



## mrsinsyder

OMG his speech thing is excruciating.


----------



## GoGlam

Two things:
1. Teyana Taylor's body is ridiculous... Didn't she just have a baby? Wow.
2. I think I like "Fade."


----------



## berrydiva

Awww she's trying to upstage his Amber Rose red carpet pics.


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks good.


----------



## morgan20

I don't like anything about this look...it's like she was in a rush to get ready!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love her shoes. She really does look skinny. Did she appear thin on the television too


----------



## GoGlam

NicolesCloset said:


> Love her shoes. She really does look skinny. Did she appear thin on the television too



She looks even thinner on TV, if that's possible!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

GoGlam said:


> She looks even thinner on TV, if that's possible



Wow I'm actually surprised these were not photoshopped so she could look thin. I wonder what she did to lose the weight. I see a diet book in the future


----------



## GoGlam

NicolesCloset said:


> Wow I'm actually surprised these were not photoshopped so she could look thin. I wonder what she did to lose the weight. I see a diet book in the future


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks better than she has recently. Her figure looks good in that dress and I like the natural hair and makeup. Shoes are nice.

I didn't watch. Did Kanye make an a$$ of himself as per usual?


----------



## Vienna

Of all people she brings creepy Jonathan to sit next to her? Yuck! [emoji37]


----------



## Liberty817

NicolesCloset said:


> Love her shoes. She really does look skinny. Did she appear thin on the television too



She did Atkins. I did medifast which is somewhat similar meaning low carbs. Lost 30 pounds in 4 months...husband lost 50 pounds in 3 months. 

Really does work...that is why I can believe she lost it that quick!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Her boobs look a lot smaller!


----------



## redney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I didn't watch. Did Kanye make an a$$ of himself as per usual?



Yes.


----------



## berrydiva

NicolesCloset said:


> Wow I'm actually surprised these were not photoshopped so she could look thin. I wonder what she did to lose the weight. I see a diet book in the future


My cousin has video with them walking into the show and she looks the same as the pics in the video.  He was right next to her and it's nice and clear.  I don't think there's photoshop at work....she looks the same in his video.


----------



## mari_merry




----------



## FreeSpirit71

That dress makes it look like she a foot long landing strip in her crotch area.


----------



## myown

DesigningStyle said:


> What a strange photo.  Notice the beach sand on her feet.  That only happens when you are in an ocean and then walk on sand.  Where is the beach?  Where is the sand?  Where is the ocean.  Fraud.


her complete body looks off. her boobs irritate me aswell. they appear to be too high? not like to hight on her upper body half, but like her torso was stretched with photoshop...


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> via Zimbio





White Orchid said:


> View attachment 3452308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim: Imma fake this smile to make it look like I adore Kun-yay
> Kanye: Nice tits b!tch.



seriously what is he looking at?


----------



## Oryx816

myown said:


> seriously what is he looking at?



Her hush puppies for sure.


----------



## myown

NicolesCloset said:


> Love her shoes. She really does look skinny. Did she appear thin on the television too


i had to scroll back to see if she actually wore shoes. didnt noticed them..


----------



## myown

mari_merry said:


>



he actually looks and talks like he is .... stupid? like his IQ is pretty low.

I know it´s somewhat "in" and "trendy" to look uninterested/disinterested, but he should stop with that! Just smile and show that you are happy if you are. stop that blah-facial expression!


----------



## stylemepretty

myown said:


> he actually looks and talks like he is .... stupid? like his IQ is pretty low.
> 
> I know it´s somewhat "in" and "trendy" to look uninterested/disinterested, but he should stop with that! Just smile and show that you are happy if you are. stop that blah-facial expression!



It always surprises me how his rants are so well received and applauded.


----------



## AEGIS

Gaby87 said:


> What's wrong with her hips?




fake hips look off


----------



## mkr

This is her back side in bad lighting?  I see things like bra straps, spanx, etc.  She knows that's the side everyone wants to photograph.  Why would she let this all be seen looking so unkept?


----------



## Junkenpo

Look at how high that bra strap is riding up in back. Poor fit.  I actually feel badly about that. Most women wear bras that do not fit them well. We have this dumb idea that D is "big" and then add inches onto the band instead going up in cup size.  There are cup sizes above D, DD, DDD, DDDD, and they are not watermelon sized.   All women deserve to have a bra that fits.  Bras are not supposed to ride up in the back, the gore in the front should touch your breast bone and lay flat. Support comes from the band; if it is too big, the tatas will fall down and the back will ride up.  

Since she is losing weight, her band size will go down.  I had non-boutique fitters try to put me in 38+ bands and I'm a 32 band and 40lbs heavier than I want.


----------



## AECornell

I've used that chart in the last and it's great! I always wore a 34B and it never got right. I finally got fitted and I was a 32C. Fit so much better. And I have a very small chest. My sister rolled her eyes at me when I told her I was a C cup, because people equate cup size with boob size, when that's not an accurate description.

After a baby though I really have no idea what size I am now!



Junkenpo said:


> Since she is losing weight, her band size will go down.  I had non-boutique fitters try to put me in 38+ bands and I'm a 32 band and 40lbs heavier than I want.


----------



## chowlover2

Is that underwear with butt pads, or underwear where the butt is cut out?


----------



## mkr

It's a little too well rounded to be on it's own, but she's wearing a spanx because you can see where all the fabric is gathering in the waistline.


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> Is that underwear with butt pads, or underwear where the butt is cut out?


She doesn't appear to have on underwear


----------



## Lounorada

A' caption this' picture, if ever I saw one 
Tumblr


----------



## mkr

How you doin'


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> A' caption this' picture, if ever I saw one
> Tumblr


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Deco

Lounorada said:


> A' caption this' picture, if ever I saw one
> Tumblr


want somma this?

[runs and hides]


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Lounorada said:


> Instagram
> View attachment 3452783



Kim is like "Look, Bey....I'm here with you guys! I'm one of you, now!!"

And Beyonce is going "Jay, is this bi*** really speaking to me?  I thought we talked about this....I'd take a photo but NO TALKING!"
[emoji23]


----------



## bagsforme

GoGlam said:


> Two things:
> 1. Teyana Taylor's body is ridiculous... Didn't she just have a baby? Wow.
> 2. I think I like "Fade."



Holy cow I'm now a fan.  She has the perfect body.  I like the song and I usually don't like his stuff.


----------



## Jikena

bagsforme said:


> Holy cow I'm now a fan.  She has the perfect body.  I like the song and I usually don't like his stuff.



I can't find the video ? 

Edit : Nevermind, found it


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> A' caption this' picture, if ever I saw one
> Tumblr


I know a 3 year old that does this when he has to pee.  A three year old.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I know a 3 year old that does this when he has to pee.  A three year old.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West fell short of a moonman on Sunday night.

But the Yeezus rapper looked to have brushed off the slight as he struggled to keep up with Kim Kardashian on Monday afternoon.

Reality star Kim blazed a trail out of their New York Airbnb loft, which they got for free, while leading little North by the hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-Saint-follow-behind.html#ixzz4Il1vnWIi


----------



## Lounorada

North looking as uncomfortable as always with the paps, poor kid. Saint looks so unfazed by it, for now.
The kids are so adorable though! Like mini Kanyes 

I guess Kim is gonna wear those Manolos until they fall apart


----------



## Oruka

What cute babies, Saint is a chubster LOL


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Why are they at an AirBnB if he has a home in NYC? 

His speech made me realize that homie has some legit mental issues, you could see it in his eyes. 
I did enjoy the Fade video


----------



## sabrunka

Are one of Kim's legs darker than the other or is that the camera flash? It looks awful.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Why are they at an AirBnB if he has a home in NYC?
> 
> His speech made me realize that homie has some legit mental issues, you could see it in his eyes.
> I did enjoy the Fade video


Supposedly because his place is too small since it's a 1 bedroom.


----------



## berrydiva

I like Kim's skirt...I want a latex dress.


----------



## terebina786

I'd totally rock that outfit in the fall.  I can't imagine wearing that in this heat.


----------



## mari_merry




----------



## sdkitty

mari_merry said:


>


I think this is the best photo I've seen of her.  She had good legs and the rest of her body is covered up.  Her face pretty.


----------



## josieblime

mari_merry said:


>



I agree!


----------



## lilapot

I really don't feel it's appropriate to dress a young girl like this - nightie, animal print like she's a little minx. It's sexy on a grown up but it's a different story if it's a little girl. But who am I to judge and impose?!

If Kim is not a Kard and is not filthy rich, I'd think she'd be a stage mom who puts tons of make up on her girl, dress her in sexy outfits and teach her pole dancing to prep her for toddlers & tiaras and all because mommy wants $$$ & fame. lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I hate how they dress north almost hooker like. I never seen her in normal clothes like bey and Jay have blue in


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I hate how they dress north almost hooker like. I never seen her in normal clothes like bey and Jay have blue in


Well considering how much they pimp out this poor child, might as well dress her like one, eh?


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in New York on August 29, 2016


----------



## White Orchid

The downside of wearing Spanx all night is when it ruins your fake tan and you end up with visible fake tan line


----------



## White Orchid

Kanye!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Where exactly are they dressed to go and what is the expected temps when they get there?


----------



## lilapot

Is that a scar on her lower right leg? It looks like a small round discolored patch of skin.


----------



## stylemepretty

lilapot said:


> Is that a scar on her lower right leg? It looks like a small round discolored patch of skin.



She has psoriasis.


----------



## lilapot

Oh, I honestly didn't know that. Thanks x


----------



## Jayne1

Ever since the compression garments came off… she's been showing off those legs!


----------



## Vienna

Why the coat? It's hot as heck in NYC right now!


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> Ever since the compression garments came off… she's been showing off those legs!



Yes, ever since she took off those compression garments she has been showing off EVERYTHING.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

This is the best she's looked in such a long time.


----------



## arnott

lilapot said:


> I really don't feel it's appropriate to dress a young girl like this - nightie, animal print like she's a little minx. It's sexy on a grown up but it's a different story if it's a little girl. But who am I to judge and impose?!
> 
> If Kim is not a Kard and is not filthy rich, *I'd think she'd be a stage mom who puts tons of make up on her girl, dress her in sexy outfits and teach her pole dancing to prep her for toddlers & tiaras and all because mommy wants $$$ & fame. lol*


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Her legs look amazing, I hope that's how they look in real life. 

She leads such a strange life, every day she gets dressed up so she can get her picture taken and be admired for her looks, I wonder if she even cares about going to dinner with Kanye or all the events she attends, I get the impression she only cares about the dressing up and getting photographed part, like there is literally nothing else in life that matters to her.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Where exactly are they dressed to go and what is the expected temps when they get there?



kanye is going to a teddy bear picnic? that is what his outfit looks like to me 
kimbo might be off to a hookers convention?


----------



## mkr

They look like they are still on their honeymoon.


----------



## khriseeee

mari_merry said:


>



I don't get how she can wear heels and carry a toddler at the same time!


----------



## morgan20

I wore heels and carried a toddler and I never fell or dropped my child


----------



## Stephie2800

I do that all the time too!


----------



## GoGlam

There are also a lot of women that are more comfortable in heels than flats.


----------



## myown

i think it´s how you are used to it. 
and how comfortable your shoes are


----------



## V0N1B2

Pandoravuitton said:


> This is the best she's looked in such a long time.


Well I should hope so... she paid a lot of money to achieve this 

(but I do agree with you)


----------



## Deco

Kim carries North like a prop, while mainly focused on how she's looking for the camera.  If that were my girl, I'd be loving on her nonstop and the world would fall away.  Then again, I'm no fame-ho.  But I don't see why being a fame-ho and loving on my girl should be mutually exclusive. Can't she be all dressed up and gorgeous while laughing with and nuzzling her kids?  She has no love for anyone, though she's very generous with the adoration she heaps on her fabricated self.


----------



## khriseeee

Wow didn't realize there were a lot of moms who could carry their kids in heels! Tried it once and it was torture!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Her heels aren't very high either. Now I doubt she would be wearing a 160mm heels trying to carry one of her kids. She like in a 3 inch non platform heel.


----------



## redney

She only carries her kids for the paps. Once the paps get their shot, you know she hands the kids off to the nannies waiting nearby.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like a damn fool wearing that heavy, floor-length, fur-looking coat.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a damn fool wearing that heavy, floor-length, fur-looking coat.


It was about 75-80 degrees last night. lol


----------



## Deco

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a damn fool wearing that heavy, floor-length, fur-looking coat.


And it's dragging on the ground, which adds an element of yuck.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> It was about 75-80 degrees last night. lol


Exactly! Far too warm for a coat that heavy.
But then Kanye isn't gonna let a thing like 'weather' get in the way of how he wants to dress his Barbie doll.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's wearing the coat to hide whatever Kanye makes her wear.


----------



## jenjen1964

They day I write that her 80's metal video chick look is an improvement over the usual.....


----------



## Lounorada

So cute!

*Saint at the park in NYC with his nanny.*
Tumblr


----------



## mundodabolsa

I saw Kanye in Soho this afternoon and it was a mob scene. Total chaos. Anyone who thinks their popularity is waning is delusional.


----------



## redney

Saint is totally adorable!


----------



## poopsie

mundodabolsa said:


> I saw Kanye in Soho this afternoon and it was a mob scene. Total chaos. Anyone who thinks their popularity is waning is delusional.


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> I saw Kanye in Soho this afternoon and it was a mob scene. Total chaos. Anyone who thinks their popularity is waning is delusional.


Only the folks here think that...


----------



## Deco

Saint is killing me!  They've made gorgeous babies.


----------



## Deco

mundodabolsa said:


> I saw Kanye in Soho this afternoon and it was a mob scene. Total chaos. Anyone who thinks their popularity is waning is delusional.


You're not in Brasil (see how I spelled it the right way )?


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on August 30, 2016


----------



## lallybelle

She looks stoooopid.


----------



## labelwhore04

That is probably one of the stupidest outfits she's ever worn


----------



## terebina786

I feel like she had a breast reduction.


----------



## Oryx816

This outfit reminded me of Mrs. Roper on "Three's Company".

She looks positively ridiculous.


----------



## Jikena

I first noticed the transparent shirt. No comment... 
Then I saw the "shorts". 
Then I took a look at the shoes... 
THEN I NOTICED THE COAT. 
Finally, I looked at the entire outfit.


----------



## dell

Since when did it become appropriate to wear see through clothing in public??


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> Since when did it become appropriate to wear see through clothing in public??


Meh. At one point in time, it wasn't appropriate for women to wear pants in public. Times change.


----------



## dell

berrydiva said:


> Meh. At one point in time, it wasn't appropriate for women to wear pants in public. Times change.



I have a daughter that is almost 8. I don't need her thinking that it's acceptable to be pretty much naked in public. Wtf is wrong with society??


----------



## berrydiva

She looks ridiculous....she's not trendy so none of this comes across genuine. Gwen Stefani, Amber Rose, Madonna, etc own their style so it feels genuine. She just always looks stupid in these outfits.


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> I have a daughter that is almost 8. I don't need her thinking that it's acceptable to be pretty much naked in public. Wtf is wrong with society??


So said the people who were appalled women were wearing pants or wearing a bra or showing bare shoulders or jeans or showing their belly button in crop tops or wearing skirts above the knee or anything else. I'm only saying that you're not the first to be appalled by changing trends and won't be the last...it happens. Doesn't mean you have to like it...only means it happens. Lol.


----------



## dell

Well ish needs to change! It's disgusting.


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> Well ish needs to change! It's disgusting.


Lol. I agree...I wouldn't do it but more power to those who want to.


----------



## clydekiwi

terebina786 said:


> I feel like she had a breast reduction.



Looks like it


----------



## TC1

Looks like she had a total body overhaul to me


----------



## kasumi168

Just when you thought she couldn't dress any worse...


----------



## twinkle.tink

TC1 said:


> Looks like she had a total body overhaul to me


The same one as Kourtney...no grains, probably no dairy as well.


----------



## sparkle7

She looks a mess but seems to enjoy the attention.


----------



## Vienna

No one is going out for the day in NYC in slippers..... Just saying...
#kimlooksridiculous


----------



## Deco

dell said:


> Since when did it become appropriate to wear see through clothing in public??


It's still not appropriate. Which is why she is doing it. By the time this becomes appropriate, if ever, she will have moved on to wearing a crotchless catsuit with a magnifying glass positioned on her privates.

 I just called it "privates."


----------



## dell

Decophile said:


> It's still not appropriate. Which is why she is doing it. By the time this becomes appropriate, if ever, she will have moved on to wearing a crotchless catsuit with a magnifying glass positioned on her privates.
> 
> I just called it "privates."



Holy crap!! I seriously just laughed out loud! My daughter and husband both think I am crazy!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

What the what?


Gaby87 said:


> What's wrong with her hips?


----------



## VickyB

What the what?


Gaby87 said:


> What's wrong with her hips?





terebina786 said:


> I want to know what her* thought process* was behind that outfit.



Again, what the what. She has no thought process but for "do I think I'm hot" and "Am I popular".


----------



## VickyB

terebina786 said:


> I want to know what her thought process was behind that outfit.


Thought process? You give her too much credit.


----------



## Yoshi1296

This outfit is terrible. I hate slides so much but they are just so god damn comfortable. Sort of like Uggs, comfy, but hella ugly.


----------



## VickyB

DesigningStyle said:


> What a strange photo.  Notice the beach sand on her feet.  That only happens when you are in an ocean and then walk on sand.  Where is the beach?  Where is the sand?  Where is the ocean.  Fraud.



*She uses a litter box when she isn't peeing on her spanx.*  Also , why is she wearing a bra in this wet white tee shot rather than sharing her bread plate size areolas with us AGAIN?


----------



## VickyB

DesigningStyle said:


> What a strange photo.  Notice the beach sand on her feet.  That only happens when you are in an ocean and then walk on sand.  Where is the beach?  Where is the sand?  Where is the ocean.  Fraud.



*She uses a litter box when she isn't peeing on her spanx.*  Also , why is she wearing a bra in this wet white tee shot rather than sharing her bread plate size areolas with us AGAIN?


----------



## VickyB

So sorry guys for dup posts!!! Our wifi is totally wonky at the moment!!!! Driving us NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks really good these days, back to 2009-2010 Kim.


----------



## terebina786

She was in Toronto last night for his tour in the mosh pit.


----------



## Vienna

Lounorada said:


> So cute!
> 
> *Saint at the park in NYC with his nanny.*
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3453727
> 
> View attachment 3453728
> View attachment 3453729
> View attachment 3453730



I really wonder how these kids turn out being raised pretty much by their full time nanny. It's interesting seeing the pics of North and Kanye, she always looks annoyed with him.


----------



## LavenderIce

Oryx816 said:


> This outfit reminded me of Mrs. Roper on "Three's Company".
> 
> She looks positively ridiculous.



Don't insult poor Mrs. Roper!


----------



## Lounorada

Decophile said:


> It's still not appropriate. Which is why she is doing it. By the time this becomes appropriate, if ever, she will have moved on to wearing a crotchless catsuit with a magnifying glass positioned on her privates.
> 
> I just called it "privates."


----------



## madeinnyc

mari_merry said:


> Out in New York on August 30, 2016



Damn she looks just like Kris...not in a good way.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't want to bump Khloe's thread, but she's been missing, or recuperating for a few days.  lol


----------



## mkr

No news is good news...


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> I feel like she had a breast reduction.



I was actually thinking this, they look smaller


----------



## labelwhore04

Apparently Kim, Kanye and creepy Jonathan were literally outside my office today. Too bad i missed them i'm so curious to see what Kim looks like in person.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Toronto on August 31, 2016


----------



## redney

Ouch!


----------



## tweegy

mari_merry said:


> Out in Toronto on August 31, 2016



Those sunglasses [emoji7]

She is looking great these days I must say...


----------



## pursecrzy

Were the Toronto pictures taken in Yorkville outside the Hazelton Hotel?


----------



## mkr

Well that shoots down the breast reduction...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her legs look smaller too. She probably just lost weight and we've seen her pregnant or nursing boobs for the past few years.


----------



## sdkitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Apparently Kim, Kanye and creepy Jonathan were literally outside my office today. Too bad i missed them i'm so curious to see what Kim looks like in person.


who's creepy jonathan? an assistant?


----------



## saira1214

Trying to bring back the shield glasses, I see. She looks good body-wise, but I'm calling Shenanigans on her accomplishing it through diet and exercise. We saw Kourtney hitting the gym daily and you see progressive changes in her body. Kim has all of a sudden lost a bunch of weight and inches. I wonder why she is going to do with all of those clothes that no longer fit? She looks like she's dropped about 4 dress sizes.


----------



## Jikena

Breast reduction, you say ?


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> who's creepy jonathan? an assistant?


Her creepy hanger-on-er.


----------



## redney

saira1214 said:


> Trying to bring back the shield glasses, I see. She looks good body-wise, but I'm calling Shenanigans on her accomplishing it through diet and exercise. We saw Kourtney hitting the gym daily and you see progressive changes in her body. Kim has all of a sudden lost a bunch of weight and inches. I wonder why she is going to do with all of those clothes that no longer fit? She looks like she's dropped about 4 dress sizes.


She was wrapped up in compression garments for months on end so it was definitely work, but not the kind you do at the gym.


----------



## Chagall

I like creepy Jonathan way more than creepy Kanye.


----------



## redney

Chagall said:


> I like creepy Jonathan way more than creepy Kanye.


----------



## mkr

Why is Kanye always touching his package?


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> Why is Kanye always touching his package?



Got crabs?


----------



## Jikena

mkr said:


> Why is Kanye always touching his package?



To check if it's still there.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Because he generally behaves like a toddler?


----------



## Jikena

mkr said:


> Why is Kanye always touching his package?



Because Riccardo is around.


----------



## White Orchid

Pfft, and only I get sent to the corner?!?!?!


----------



## labelwhore04

Jikena said:


> Because Riccardo is around.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Why is Kanye's hands always cupping his balls?!?


----------



## mkr

Well gee wiz I never noticed.


----------



## Jikena

LaAgradecida said:


> Why is Kanye's hands always cupping his balls?!?



Want me to say it again, eh ?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> via Zimbio


She looks like she was running late to the event and didn't finish getting dressed.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> The downside of wearing Spanx all night is when it ruins your fake tan and you end up with visible fake tan line



I thought that was what I was seeing!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

mari_merry said:


> Out in Toronto on August 31, 2016



OMG Can somebody please ID the sunglasses Kim is wearing? I'm sure Lounorada knows!!! She can ID anything!!


----------



## terebina786

Love those sunnies! I think I need them for my next trip


----------



## Fillary

the most weird family that i ever see


----------



## HannahMcC101

Her figure is great but I hate her fake bum it's so out of proportion!


----------



## Hello32

mkr said:


> Why is Kanye always touching his package?



Thank you this is exactly what I think every time I see a picture of him walking.  I mean it seems like it would be a lot of work to keep your hands position like that!!!


----------



## Coffee911

Hello32 said:


> Thank you this is exactly what I think every time I see a picture of him walking.  I mean it seems like it would be a lot of work to keep your hands position like that!!!



Lol I think it's because his pants are so tight he has to keep "readjusting" so they don't lose all feeling [emoji38]


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Why is Kanye always touching his package?





LaAgradecida said:


> Why is Kanye's hands always cupping his balls?!?





Hello32 said:


> Thank you this is exactly what I think every time I see a picture of him walking.  I mean it seems like it would be a lot of work to keep your hands position like that!!!


What men have told me who need to do it...they are either readjusting or trying to prevent sticking due to sweating or prevent rubbing. Probably why guys shouldn't wear tight pants. Maybe Kanye is working with a nice sized package.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hmm.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mrsinsyder said:


> Hmm.



Looool! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG Can somebody please ID the sunglasses Kim is wearing? I'm sure Lounorada knows!!! She can ID anything!!


Céline 'Mask' sunglasses (from the S/S 2014 collection)
http://www.polyvore.com/céline_mask_sunglasses/thing?id=108639834


----------



## V0N1B2

mrsinsyder said:


> Hmm.


Hmmm... how many faces ago was that?


----------



## gillianna

mkr said:


> Why is Kanye always touching his package?


Because Kim doesn't.


----------



## redney

gillianna said:


> Because Kim doesn't.


just spit out my water!


----------



## SpecialK

labelwhore04 said:


> Apparently Kim, Kanye and creepy Jonathan were literally outside my office today. Too bad i missed them i'm so curious to see what Kim looks like in person.



Of course I'm at the cottage the week she's in town. I've never been celeb crazy but she is one person I would like to see in person. I think her photos make her look way bigger than she is and I am definitely curious to see what she really looks like.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Céline 'Mask' sunglasses (from the S/S 2014 collection)
> http://www.polyvore.com/céline_mask_sunglasses/thing?id=108639834



Lou, you're the best!! Thank you so much!


----------



## ranihrvn

i wonder if Kanye secretly has asperger syndrome. just watched his VMA speech, i am sure that he has asperger syndrome. no disrespect tho.


----------



## Jayne1

mrsinsyder said:


> Hmm.


Great surgeons.  Totally transformed.  lol


----------



## chloebagfreak

mrsinsyder said:


> Hmm.


I'm sorry this is a really hideous picture. No wonder she thinks she's all that now.
Look how far she has relocated  things like her skin, hairline, nose, zits and eyebrows.
So funny!
I did need to bleach my eyes after I first glanced at it.


----------



## stylemepretty

It's surprising how gorgeous their children are considering Kim and Kanye were pretty average pre- plastic surgery.


----------



## poopsie

All the package talk reminds me of this http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/snl-digital-short-d-in-a-box/n12100


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> Hmm.



This pic is the definition of butter face.


----------



## White Orchid

stylemepretty said:


> It's surprising how gorgeous their children are considering Kim and Kanye were pretty average pre- plastic surgery.


Their kids are cute enough, especially North, but to call them gorgeous IMO is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## lilapot

White Orchid said:


> Their kids are cute enough, especially North, but to call them gorgeous IMO is a bit of a stretch.



I agree. Gorgeous or exceptional is a bit of a stretch.

I think they're "cute" in the sense that generally, we find all babies cute and it's mean to call a baby ugly or meeh -looking


----------



## White Orchid

Well, tbh I don't find ALL babies cute lol.  And I've seen many.  But I'll never hate on any child/baby because to me they're all little Angels.  IMO I do think there and some exceptionally beautiful/gorgeous babies out there and I've seen a few (only last week!), but again, I don't think Kim's are.  I think North is pretty and Saint, well, lol, he's at that "awkward" stage I think.

Again, no hating.  I reserve that solely for their narcissistic parents.


lilapot said:


> I think they're "cute" in the sense that generally, we find all babies cute and it's mean to call a baby ugly or meeh -looking
> 
> Both are cute esp North I agree but I think they don't look gorgeous like you said or exceptional.


----------



## White Orchid

Funny story.  Last week I was in a store and I chanced upon the most beautiful newborn and struck up a convo with the Mother.  Gushing over her baby, I kept telling the Mother how beautiful her baby was.  She then told me she worried she was being biased, saying how all Mums think think their babies are beautiful and that maybe hers wasn't.  And I was like, "No, no, trust me, there are some babies who aren't so cute, but yours most definitely is." and she laughed. I mentioned that Seinfeld episode where the Mum kept asking Jerry and co if her baby was beautiful and they were struggling, and we both chuckled.  It's not often I come across a newborn with so much hair and it being strawberry blonde colour to boot, but this little Princess was amazing.  The type you just wanna run away with lol, till law enforcement's on your tail


----------



## lilapot

I'm with you  & I'm glad you said it because I've always thought it but never said anything. Everyone seems to think both are "gorgeous" babies. 
I agree with everything you said and yes, no hating.

TBH, I'm not really fond of babies like Robyn from How I met your mother. lol I'm probably sourgraping because I have trouble conceiving but I adore toddlers and kids. I used to tutor kids. x


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> Well, tbh I don't find ALL babies cute lol.  And I've seen many.  But I'll never hate on any child/baby because to me they're all little Angels.  IMO I do think there and some exceptionally beautiful/gorgeous babies out there and I've seen a few (only last week!), but again, I don't think Kim's are.  I think North is pretty and Saint, well, lol, he's at that "awkward" stage I think.
> 
> Again, no hating.  I reserve that solely for their narcissistic parents.


yeah i worked in day care and with kids under the age of 3 and yeah there are def babies that are not cute to me. but i noticed the once that weren't cute/pretty to me were TDF for other people and the once they weren't keen on where adorable to me.


----------



## labelwhore04

North is gorgeous, i think she's going to be beautiful as an adult.


----------



## myown

uniquebanshee said:


> HAWWT


lol!


----------



## Jayne1

stylemepretty said:


> It's surprising how gorgeous their children are considering Kim and Kanye were pretty average pre- plastic surgery.


That's what I say, but they haven't gone through puberty yet.  Time will tell and it's only 15/60 before they get their first nose job. Also, I noticed the Jenner girls, even though they had great dentistry growing up, hit 15/60 and immediately got veneers.

Maybe they'll stay cute, but what are the chances.


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Lou, you're the best!! Thank you so much!


 You're welcome!


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I say, but they haven't gone through puberty yet.  Time will tell and it's only 15/60 before they get their first nose job. Also, I noticed the Jenner girls, even though they had great dentistry growing up, hit 15/60 and immediately got veneers.
> 
> Maybe they'll stay cute, but what are the chances.


I agree.  Some kids that are beautiful as little children grow up to be kind of average looking.  When I see kids I look at the parents.  Sometimes you'll see a beautiful little girl or even teenager and the mom has let herself go and gotten huge.  That's a different story I know - what happens between teens and post-childbirth.


----------



## Lounorada

That is one stupid outfit and some dreadful photoshop on her legs.
Oh, and PUT YOUR DAMN JACKET ON PROPERLY, you look like a fool.

Tumblr


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 2, 2016


----------



## berrydiva

It's 90 degrees here. She looks stupid.


----------



## clydekiwi

mari_merry said:


> Out in New York on September 2, 2016



Poor north! She clearly don't want her picture taken and kim keeps throwing her in it. She looks petrified in the last pic. Kims really affecting her personality and security by doing this


----------



## Lounorada

Spanx under skin-tight denim shorts...? Comical


----------



## dell

Lounorada said:


> Spanx under skin-tight denim shorts...? Comical



Hey! I'll gladly look at the spanx, and thank God she is wearing a bra for once! [emoji6]


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Spanx under skin-tight denim shorts...? Comical


Everyone's like "Oooh...she looks great, she's lost soooo much weight!", lol.  So why wear Spanx under shorts in the Summer for crying out loud?  This alone is proof that all those snaps in Mexico were doctored to the nth degree.  Because no normal person would do this.


----------



## stylemepretty

She looks ridiculous as usual. I love North's curls.


----------



## Stansy

Why does she keep squishing her boobs like that?


----------



## cdtracing

uniquebanshee said:


> HAWWT



I think photo shop screwed up with this one.  Her face looks smooth on her cheeks, nose & around her mouth & chin but looks rough on her forehead & jawline.  Looks like 2 different people's skin.  Weird.


----------



## chloebagfreak

uniquebanshee said:


> HAWWT


Nawwwt hawwt!


----------



## terebina786

My legs are thicker than Kim's and I can't fathom wearing spanx under my jeans. I just size up.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't like what they dressed North in... Kimbo looks ok, not as bad as on the previous page. Where are y'all seeing Spanx??


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Well, tbh I don't find ALL babies cute lol.  And I've seen many.  But I'll never hate on any child/baby because to me they're all little Angels.  IMO I do think there and some exceptionally beautiful/gorgeous babies out there and I've seen a few (only last week!), but again, I don't think Kim's are.  I think North is pretty and Saint, well, lol, he's at that "awkward" stage I think.
> 
> Again, no hating.  I reserve that solely for their narcissistic parents.



Hmm, we agree on pretty much everything as you know, but in my opinion, I don't think North is that pretty... I'll probably get flamed for this, but I'm not hating, just stating I don't think she's that gorgeous.


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't like what they dressed North in... Kimbo looks ok, not as bad as on the previous page. Where are y'all seeing Spanx??



I agree.  Frankly, I never like how they dress North.  It creeps me out.  

There are so many adorable, fun, quirky or edgy garments for children in all price ranges and they dress her like a (more covered) miniature of Kim.  It transcends narcissism.  

Aside from the sartorial failures, what troubles me most is that far too often, that little girl looks miserable.  [emoji20]


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hmm, we agree on pretty much everything as you know, but in my opinion, I don't think North is that pretty... I'll probably get flamed for this, but I'm not hating, just stating I don't think she's that gorgeous.



Agree completely.  No flaming here.  [emoji1360]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> I agree.  Frankly, I never like how they dress North.  It creeps me out.
> 
> There are so many adorable, fun, quirky or edgy garments for children in all price ranges and they dress her like a (more covered) miniature of Kim.  It transcends narcissism.
> 
> *Aside from the sartorial failures, what troubles me most is that far too often, that little girl looks miserable*.  [emoji20]



She does.  But with such parents who seem to be incredible narcissists themselves, what hope is there for her and her brother? She'll be a prop to them until she reaches teendom and then she'll carry on doing the same thing. Kylie, anyone? 

I would really love for North to rebel against the family and go on to further education and pursue another profession, but it seems highly unlikely.


----------



## katie1221

Did Kim seriously just chop off the bottom part of her jeans because that exactly what those "shorts" look like.


----------



## mkr

Of course she didn't chop off her pants. That would be sooo not rich and fabulous. They probably cost a fortune.


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't like what they dressed North in... Kimbo looks ok, not as bad as on the previous page. *Where are y'all seeing Spanx??*


Them spanx so tight, they look like they're cutting the blood circulation off to her legs! 


Tumblr


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Of course she didn't chop off her pants. That would be sooo not rich and fabulous. They probably cost a fortune.



Dahling, don't you know she pays a tailor $5000 a day to adjust her clothes? I wonder if that includes cutting off all the size tags.


----------



## AEGIS

stylemepretty said:


> It's surprising how gorgeous their children are considering Kim and Kanye were pretty average pre- plastic surgery.



I think their kids are average looking. I don't think any of the Kardashian's have exceptionally beautiful children. I am curious to see what Rob's kid looks like w/Chyna


----------



## mkr

It's going to be really hard to tell who Rob/Chyna's kids look like since we don't really know what Chyna looks like.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> It's going to be really hard to tell who Rob/Chyna's kids look like since we don't really know what Chyna looks like.


There are pics of Chyna before she cut up her face. She's far more pretty without all the extra.


----------



## Sasha2012

He had been in Canada, performing dates from his Saint Pablo tour.

But on Saturday Kanye West was spotted back in New York City, where wife Kim Kardashian was seen heading to the gym.

The 35-year-old reality star was even wearing a Pablo sweatshirt ahead of reuniting with her husband, 39.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hirt-reuniting-husband-NYC.html#ixzz4JEdN1H8B


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> There are pics of Chyna before she cut up her face. She's far more pretty without all the extra.


Yea. She is very pretty naturally.


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> He had been in Canada, performing dates from his Saint Pablo tour.
> 
> But on Saturday Kanye West was spotted back in New York City, where wife Kim Kardashian was seen heading to the gym.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star was even wearing a Pablo sweatshirt ahead of reuniting with her husband, 39.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hirt-reuniting-husband-NYC.html#ixzz4JEdN1H8B


Kim looks cute in her oversized sweatshirt. Nice to see her in something that is not splitting at the seams for once. Wonder if she's wearing spanx under that too.


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> I think photo shop screwed up with this one.  Her face looks smooth on her cheeks, nose & around her mouth & chin but looks rough on her forehead & jawline.  Looks like 2 different people's skin.  Weird.


I thought the top half (eyes + forehead) was Kylie.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

What IS that old pic of Kim....she's wearing the same dress from the VMA's.  Did someone morph her old face onto today's body?


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> It's going to be really hard to tell who Rob/Chyna's kids look like since we don't really know what Chyna looks like.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> He had been in Canada, performing dates from his Saint Pablo tour.
> 
> But on Saturday Kanye West was spotted back in New York City, where wife Kim Kardashian was seen heading to the gym.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star was even wearing a Pablo sweatshirt ahead of reuniting with her husband, 39.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hirt-reuniting-husband-NYC.html#ixzz4JEdN1H8B


Looks like she's been to the "dentist" again


----------



## redney

Peachysweet2013 said:


> What IS that old pic of Kim....she's wearing the same dress from the VMA's.  Did someone morph her old face onto today's body?



Yep. Hilarious!


----------



## whimsic

Now that pose looks familiar


----------



## kemilia

White Orchid said:


> Everyone's like "Oooh...she looks great, she's lost soooo much weight!", lol.  So why wear Spanx under shorts in the Summer for crying out loud?  This alone is proof that all those snaps in Mexico were doctored to the nth degree.  Because no normal person would do this.


And she is back to wearing a coat to cover her butt too.


----------



## Chagall

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3457390
> 
> Nawwwt hawwt!


Hate to say it but if that's what she looked like naturally then going to the dentist rocks.


----------



## itsmemrsp

Kanye always looks like a slob


----------



## White Orchid

whimsic said:


> Now that pose looks familiar


Yeah, 'cept that Amber does it better.


----------



## dell

White Orchid said:


> Yeah, 'cept that Amber does it better.



They are both trash....


----------



## Stansy

itsmemrsp said:


> Kanye always looks like a slob


He does, but somehow I like that he always uses his BV carryon.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has given fans a sneak peek of a racy new photo shoot.

The 35-year-old posted a raunchy snap on Twitter on Monday morning that showed her reclining in a very high-cut silver swimsuit.

The image was taken by famed photographers Mert Alas & Marcus Piggott.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-swimsuit-raunchy-new-snap.html#ixzz4JOsOywBB


----------



## DiorT

You would think she would chill out with the extensions.  She has no hair left on the sides.  Feel bad for North and her edges already after seeing this.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has shared some cute Snapchat videos of baby son Saint West.

The reality star shared video of Saint on Monday as they played around with the elderly and deer filters while in New York.

'You're nine months old today, what an old man you are,' a voice is heard saying, as a giggling Saint is shown with an animated hat, wrinkles and glasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...West-play-Snapchat-filters.html#ixzz4JOtHBcJ6


----------



## redney

h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"


----------



## Chagall

redney said:


> h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redney said:
> 
> 
> 
> h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious Kendall has had work also. I'm surprised.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chagall

That picture of Kim in that silver suit is lude. What a piece of trash she is. Why doesn't she concentrate on being a mother instead of posing like that. She's a mother, a married woman and not a particularly young one. Why post like that?


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> That picture of Kim in that silver suit is lude. What a piece of trash she is. Why doesn't she concentrate on being a mother instead of posing like that. She's a mother, a married woman and not a particularly young one. Why post like that?


Why is her leg in that direction?  She's got butt fat caught in the crease again.  Is this a thing now?  Oh and her face is a different color than her body again.  You would think that as long as she's been posing and people have been taking her picture that someone would get it right by now.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yet another photo shoot that looks like an ad for a bikini waxing salon.


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"



Wow, what an ugly collection of women!!!!! This made my week! Kendull's new nose made a world of difference. Kim is so fugly! She must just cringe every time pics of her real face pop up. I don't know which face is more hideous, Kim's or Khloe's???? Kourt is the least changed of all of them. LMAO Thanks for posting this!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yet another photo shoot that looks like an ad for a bikini waxing salon.



LMAO!!!! Didn't kim actually pimp for a laser hair removal company????


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


That is such an ugly picture... Mert & Marcus have lost their minds.
Her leg looks like it's been dislocated from her body, but then that's what happens when your hips and a$$ were purchased in a plastic surgeons office.


----------



## Jikena

VickyB said:


> Wow, what an ugly collection of women!!!!! This made my week! Kendull's new nose made a world of difference. Kim is so fugly! She must just cringe every time pics of her real face pop up. I don't know which face is more hideous, Kim's or Khloe's???? Kourt is the least changed of all of them. LMAO Thanks for posting this!!!!!



Khloe's, for sure ! They chose Kim's worst picture for this. She wasn't that ugly before the PS. Klogre, on the other hand...


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Why is her leg in that direction?  She's got butt fat caught in the crease again.  Is this a thing now?  Oh and her face is a different color than her body again.  You would think that as long as she's been posing and people have been taking her picture that someone would get it right by now.



I guess we should be thankful she covered her Kooch, barely.  She should have no problem posing for Playboy, now.


----------



## mkr

Jikena said:


> Khloe's, for sure ! They chose Kim's worst picture for this. She wasn't that ugly before the PS. Klogre, on the other hand...


  Not quite ugliest.


----------



## V0N1B2

What's with this "Turbo Thot" bullish she's advertising lately? Is she admitting she's that wh0re over there, or what?
Can't say I'd walk around my town with flippyfloppies emblazoned with Super Slut or a phone case with Power Skank and a picture of me on it.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> That picture of Kim in that silver suit is lude. What a piece of trash she is. Why doesn't she concentrate on being a mother instead of posing like that. She's a mother, a married woman and not a particularly young one. Why post like that?


She can't be a mom/wife and be sexy? There's nothing lude about that pic. I don't get the notion that you can't be sexy for a man/your man once you have a kid and get married.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> What's with this "Turbo Thot" bullish she's advertising lately? Is she admitting she's that wh0re over there, or what?
> Can't say I'd walk around my town with flippyfloppies emblazoned with Super Slut or a phone case with Power Skank and a picture of me on it.


Thot no longer even means that ho over there...it's taken on a whole new meaning.


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yet another photo shoot that looks like an ad for a bikini waxing salon.


What kind of bikini waxes are you getting?


----------



## Oryx816

Chagall said:


> That picture of Kim in that silver suit is lude. What a piece of trash she is. Why doesn't she concentrate on being a mother instead of posing like that. She's a mother, a married woman and not a particularly young one. Why post like that?



I don't consider it lewd so much as vulgar as usual.  A mother can be sexy and tasteful and still prioritize her children--Kim does not fit into that category.  She poses like that because it is all she has to offer.

The swimsuit pic reminds me of that photo shoot she did where she looked like a hooker dumped in a construction site.  Her face looks especially dreadful.

Those flip flops are again, vulgar as usual and she should lay off putting her hair up because it is a mess and a half.

She and Saint look good as deer.  Cute shots.


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> I don't consider it lewd so much as vulgar as usual.  A mother can be sexy and tasteful and still prioritize her children--Kim does not fit into that category.  She poses like that because it is all she has to offer.
> 
> The swimsuit pic reminds me of that photo shoot she did where she looked like a hooker dumped in a construction site.  Her face looks especially dreadful.
> 
> Those flip flops are again, vulgar as usual and she should lay off putting her hair up because it is a mess and a half.
> 
> She and Saint look good as deer.  Cute shots.[/QUOTE


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> I don't consider it lewd so much as vulgar as usual.  A mother can be sexy and tasteful and still prioritize her children--Kim does not fit into that category.  She poses like that because it is all she has to offer.
> 
> The swimsuit pic reminds me of that photo shoot she did where she looked like a hooker dumped in a construction site.  Her face looks especially dreadful.
> 
> Those flip flops are again, vulgar as usual and she should lay off putting her hair up because it is a mess and a half.
> 
> She and Saint look good as deer.  Cute shots.





Oryx816 said:


> I don't consider it lewd so much as vulgar as usual.  A mother can be sexy and tasteful and still prioritize her children--Kim does not fit into that category.  She poses like that because it is all she has to offer.
> 
> The swimsuit pic reminds me of that photo shoot she did where she looked like a hooker dumped in a construction site.  Her face looks especially dreadful.
> 
> Those flip flops are again, vulgar as usual and she should lay off putting her hair up because it is a mess and a half.
> 
> She and Saint look good as deer.  Cute shots.





Oryx816 said:


> I don't consider it lewd so much as vulgar as usual.  A mother can be sexy and tasteful and still prioritize her children--Kim does not fit into that category.  She poses like that because it is all she has to offer.
> 
> The swimsuit pic reminds me of that photo shoot she did where she looked like a hooker dumped in a construction site.  Her face looks especially dreadful.
> 
> Those flip flops are again, vulgar as usual and she should lay off putting her hair up because it is a mess and a half.
> 
> She and Saint look good as deer.  Cute shots.


I agree but the meanings are close. Lewd means lascivious, sexually explicit and rude while vulgar is debased uncouth distasteful and obscene. Both these words apply to Kim. Tastefully sexual she is not and will never be. Of course a mother can be sexy.


----------



## Oryx816

Chagall said:


> I agree but the meanings are close. Lewd means lascivious, sexually explicit and rude while vulgar is debased uncouth distasteful and obscene. Both these words apply to Kim. Tastefully sexual she is not and will never be. Of course a mother can be sexy.



True, the meanings are close but people get locked up for lewd and lascivious behavior, like flashers for instance, while vulgarity is frowned upon as being generally contrary to social norms.  There is no need to quibble over le mot juste, as there are plenty of apt words to describe her! [emoji23]
Subtleties aside, I believe you used the word "trashy" and that always fits the bill with her. [emoji1360]


----------



## LavenderIce

cdtracing said:


> I guess we should be thankful she covered her Kooch, barely.  She should have no problem posing for Playboy, now.



She already has.


----------



## LavenderIce

berrydiva said:


> Thot no longer even means that ho over there...it's taken on a whole new meaning.



What does it mean now?


----------



## cdtracing

LavenderIce said:


> She already has.



Did she show her Kooch for all to see or was her spread photo shopped & partially covered?  I haven't seen it & don't want to.


----------



## VickyB

V0N1B2 said:


> What's with this "Turbo Thot" bullish she's advertising lately? Is she admitting she's that wh0re over there, or what?
> Can't say I'd walk around my town with flippyfloppies emblazoned with Super Slut or a phone case with Power _*Skank*_ and a picture of me on it.



LMAO!! How could I have forgotten that word?????? SKANK is the perfect description for Kim, Klohe, Kourt and Kylie!!!!!!! I'm giving Kendull a pass for now.


----------



## lelgin

delete

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lelgin

delete


----------



## berrydiva

LavenderIce said:


> What does it mean now?


Ummm....how can I define it...hoochie I guess. It's no longer the acronym at this point though.


----------



## mari_merry

Headed to Kanye West's concert at Madison Square Garden in New York on September 5, 2016


----------



## terebina786

The dress looks really cheap.


----------



## V0N1B2

What in the whaaaaa......?


----------



## berrydiva

Looks so stupid.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> What in the whaaaaa......?


----------



## caitlin1214

The front looks pretty good. The back looks like the designer ran out of time, realized "Oh, krap! I have to finish!" and stuck random folds of fabric anywhere. (Like that Project Runway where the designer had to attach the seams with tape because she was running out of time before her model had to go out on the runway.)


----------



## caitlin1214

Chris Hardwick wore a chainmail tie on an episode of @midnight. (A fan made his and you can get one like that from Etsy. You can also get one on Think Geek.)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/455026268/chainmaille-necktie-as-seen-on-midnight

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1345/


----------



## Yoshi1296

mari_merry said:


> Headed to Kanye West's concert at Madison Square Garden in New York on September 5, 2016



I actually like the way the dress looks on North! It's cute, shiny, and fun! And pairing it with the vans actually made it look kinda trendy. I hope I don't sound crazy lol


----------



## Oryx816

Yoshi1296 said:


> I actually like the way the dress looks on North! It's cute, shiny, and fun! And pairing it with the vans actually made it look kinda trendy. I hope I don't sound crazy lol



You don't sound crazy but looks like they stole the idea from Blue Ivy's look at the VMAs.


----------



## LaAgradecida

It looks like those cheap Halloween costumes you pull out of a cellophane bag and throw on!


----------



## Oryx816

She has disco boobs.


----------



## morgan20

I want to dress North for her....


----------



## White Orchid

She really needs to do something about the visible weave thing.


----------



## White Orchid

morgan20 said:


> I want to dress North for her....


Errr...stand in line honey.


----------



## Vienna

Hot mess! Not sure how I feel about those shoes....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> That picture of Kim in that silver suit is lude. What a piece of trash she is. Why doesn't she concentrate on being a mother instead of posing like that. She's a mother, a married woman and not a particularly young one. Why post like that?



Why can't a mother and a married woman be sexy, or in this case, attempt to be sexy? The pic isn't that *lewd. Why are we so eager to typecast women into the Madonna-whore slots? They aren't mutually exclusive. One can be a mother and be sexy, and one can be a whore and be a mother, too.


----------



## Stansy

She looks like a giant disco ball... no good look for her, given that her a$$ alone could be the disco ball.


----------



## LemonDrop

Pics of Kim looking rediculous probably get 1000 clicks to everyone 1 click a classic look might garner. She is willing to sell her dignity for whatever makes her money at the moment. Sex tape, reality show and now she needs clicks on the Internet. She is full of herself and crazy with Kanye but she knows that it pays for people to hate her. Some of those outfits are just screaming "Click on me "!!!!!  That's what her Yeezy shirt should say.


----------



## Chagall

Love Norths hair.


----------



## Chagall

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why can't a mother and a married woman be sexy, or in this case, attempt to be sexy? The pic isn't that *lewd. Why are we so eager to typecast women into the Madonna-whore slots? They aren't mutually exclusive. One can be a mother and be sexy, and one can be a whore and be a mother, too.


So you find that picture sexy??


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> So you find that picture sexy??



Huh? What does this have to do with me personally finding the picture sexy?


----------



## Chagall

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Huh? What does this have to do with me personally finding the picture sexy?


The point is that 'sexy' was what she was attempting. She posted this picture for the world to see not her husband.


----------



## terebina786

Chagall said:


> The point is that 'sexy' was what she was attempting. She posted this picture for the world to see not her husband.



So? Models do this all the time and no one says anything about them.


----------



## sally.m

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...PLASTIC-boot-puts-toned-legs-display-NYC.html






What a mess.....


----------



## limom

They finally hired someone who knows how to do hair for North.


----------



## bag-mania

I hope those transparent plastic boots don't become a thing. They are horrible. They make her legs look like a shrinkwrapped package of chicken in the supermarket.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> The point is that 'sexy' was what she was attempting. She posted this picture for the world to see not her husband.


Well it was a photoshoot for a mag so I don't see how that's any different from the countless other models, actresses, singers, etc who do photoshoots for a magazine. This thing where people demonize women for attempting to be sexy while being a wife and/or a mother truly baffles me. The picture seems to be typed as lewd mostly because she's a wife/mother - one can be a mother, a wife, sexy, sexual, desirable, respectable, classy, business-minded, etc all at the same time. A attempt at sexy doesn't need to be for your partner only, it can be for you as well. It's sad that women carry the torch stronger to place other women into these archaic misogynistic typecast buckets.

And, like the discussion we were having a few pages back, sexy is subjective to both the subject and observer. You may not find it sexy while others will - I suspect 'others' are the audience.


----------



## Stansy

So she attempted a diy project and turned a Birkin raincover into boots?


----------



## Hobbsy

sally.m said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...PLASTIC-boot-puts-toned-legs-display-NYC.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess.....


Lawd a mercy, those are fugly!


----------



## Hobbsy

sally.m said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...PLASTIC-boot-puts-toned-legs-display-NYC.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess.....


Lawd a mercy, those are fugly!


----------



## pinkfeet

Her legs look super thin.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wtf those boots look terrible

And is that a cat she's holding?? What is that white thing?


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> Well it was a photoshoot for a mag so I don't see how that's any different from the countless other models, actresses, singers, etc who do photoshoots for a magazine. This thing where people demonize women for attempting to be sexy while being a wife and/or a mother truly baffles me. The picture seems to be typed as lewd mostly because she's a wife/mother - one can be a mother, a wife, sexy, sexual, desirable, respectable, classy, business-minded, etc all at the same time. A attempt at sexy doesn't need to be for your partner only, it can be for you as well. It's sad that women carry the torch stronger to place other women into these archaic misogynistic typecast buckets.
> 
> And, like the discussion we were having a few pages back, sexy is subjective to both the subject and observer. You may not find it sexy while others will - I suspect 'others' are the audience.


None of the mags I see have people posing like that. Must be looking at the wrong ones. Whatever!


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> What's with this "Turbo Thot" bullish she's advertising lately? Is she admitting she's that wh0re over there, or what?
> Can't say I'd walk around my town with flippyfloppies emblazoned with Super Slut or a phone case with *Power Skank* and a picture of me on it.


----------



## redney

sally.m said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...PLASTIC-boot-puts-toned-legs-display-NYC.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess.....


Every single person in that shot looks photoshopped into the frame. Especially Kim's head onto that neck. WTF? And the boots? As Dwight from RHOA would say "Dreadful."


----------



## Deco

mari_merry said:


> Headed to Kanye West's concert at Madison Square Garden in New York on September 5, 2016


The outfits are hideous, but I admit I'm a sucker for mommy-daughter matchy outfits.  Given the monstrosities Kim usually wears, this is a tame one and safe for matching with North, and she unsexed it some more for North's version.  So I'm at least giving her credit for this unprecedented restraint.


----------



## Chagall

redney said:


> Every single person in that shot looks photoshopped into the frame. Especially Kim's head onto that neck. WTF? And the boot? As Dwight from RHOA would say "Dreadful."


Her head looks at the wrong angle and too small for the body. Looks like an add on.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Thot no longer even means *that ho over there*...it's taken on a whole new meaning.


I never knew that's what it stood for.


----------



## mkr

She soo copied Blue Ivy all the way down to the the sneakers.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> None of the mags I see have people posing like that. Must be looking at the wrong ones. *Whatever!*


Ok.  It's like being in high school sometimes.


----------



## mkr

She's gonna gave some sweaty feet.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> Ok.  It's like being in high school sometimes.


Lol.


----------



## redney

So Kim and Kayne weren't invited to Bey's birthday party last night?


----------



## AECornell

They missed a spot on her upper left thigh above the boot. You can see her overhang, and also just under the jacket where they couldn't photoshop it. Someone got lazy


----------



## chloebagfreak

AECornell said:


> They missed a spot on her upper left thigh above the boot. You can see her overhang, and also just under the jacket where they couldn't photoshop it. Someone got lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459989


She really puts the trash in Kartrashian!  Plastic woman in plastic bags


----------



## chloebagfreak

AECornell said:


> They missed a spot on her upper left thigh above the boot. You can see her overhang, and also just under the jacket where they couldn't photoshop it. Someone got lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459989


Oh my....is that little kitten Mercy? Did she have it stuffed as a handbag?


----------



## Chagall

At least when she poses for pictures it is done in a non trashy tasteful way. Lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> At least when she poses for pictures it is done in a non trashy tasteful way. Lol.



That's not what we were saying at all. No need to exaggerate.


----------



## jenjen1964

I had an umbrella like those boots when I was little, maybe it is going to rain???


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That's not what we were saying at all. No need to exaggerate.


Folks around here need to get laid. Seriously. I really can't see how that's not the root.  Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Those boots would make great rain boots when I have to schlep on the subway.


----------



## Deco

I thought the root was that what's sexy is subjective?


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> I thought the root was that what's sexy is subjective?


Possibly but I don't think that's the root of the constant petty and need to condemn everything sexual or not of one's ideal definition of sexuality for themselves.


----------



## mari_merry

(lol at the girl's facial expression in the background)


----------



## berrydiva

I like that she thinks she's a spokesperson for women being able to own their individual sexuality.  She's hardly the symbol for what she believes but good on her for trying I guess.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Possibly but I don't think that's the root of the constant petty and need to condemn everything sexual.


I think it's directed at Kim or the Kardashian brand of sexiness (which goes to your point on subjectivity), and not a general condemnation of everything sexual.


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> I think it's directed at Kim or the Kardashian brand of sexiness (which goes to your point on subjectivity), and not a general condemnation of everything sexual.


Possible but seems to be a theme in general across the threads, not just Kardashian/Jenner threads, so I'm not sure I can wholeheartedly agree. Unless its an "agreeable" form of sexiness or sexuality, it's condemned. Marilyn Monroe was just as much a famewhore and willing to sell her body to get fame...why some see her as one who should be held higher is beyond me....history has a way of making people not remember accuracy.


----------



## Chubbs1212

sally.m said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...PLASTIC-boot-puts-toned-legs-display-NYC.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess.....



Rain boots? Ughh hideous outfit!


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Possible but seems to be a theme in general across the threads, not just Kardashian/Jenner threads, so I'm not sure I can wholeheartedly agree.


Good question, as I was going to ask how things were in Rihanna's thread, for example.  I don't post there but pop by occasionally to see photos because she's so damn gorgeous.  Does she get this kind of heat?  I didn't think so, but I'm not there much.


----------



## Chubbs1212

redney said:


> Every single person in that shot looks photoshopped into the frame. Especially Kim's head onto that neck. WTF? And the boots? As Dwight from RHOA would say "Dreadful."



You're right, her head looks out of place!


----------



## mkr

Oops Kim accidently showed a nippie.  I'm sure it was an accident.


----------



## pukasonqo

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wtf those boots look terrible
> 
> And is that a cat she's holding?? What is that white thing?



Is that what happened to mercy??? [emoji79][emoji79]


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> Good question, as I was going to ask how things were in Rihanna's thread, for example.  I don't post there but pop by occasionally to see photos because she's so damn gorgeous.  Does she get this kind of heat?  I didn't think so, but I'm not there much.


I wouldn't say that all folks who post there give her heat but she occasionally gets some. Obviously, it's heightened in the Kardashian threads because people love to hate them but it seems universal, IMO, as I seem to make these comments in multiple threads outside of the Ks/Js.


----------



## mkr

Is the boot on our right getting fogged up???


----------



## poopsie

I can smell the desperation from here......................................


----------



## Chagall

poopsie said:


> I can smell the desperation from here......................................


That's not desperation, that's sexuality.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> That's not desperation, that's sexuality.


No it's sweaty feet...


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Oops Kim accidently showed a nippie.  I'm sure it was an accident.





mkr said:


> Oops Kim accidently showed a nippie.  I'm sure it was an accident.



I still can't get over the enormous size of her nippies.


----------



## V0N1B2

Decophile said:


> I think it's directed at Kim or the Kardashian brand of sexiness (which goes to your point on subjectivity), and not a general condemnation of everything sexual.


+1 Sexy is objective. Kim is not, nor is anyone else in her family - my personal opinion of course. 
I don't know about the comment of people not getting laid...
My personal philosophy has always been f*ck more, b*tch less. Maybe that's why I've been here 7+ years and still only have around 3k posts


----------



## Hobbsy

Why does she always have to have something hanging out? Why do people have to see her tits everyday? Why does she have to pose naked? We've all seen it....don't wanna see it no more!


----------



## saira1214

This chick can do whatever she wants, but that doesn't mean I'm here for it and don't think she reeks of desperation and filth. You can definitely express your sexuality however you'd like, but I still think she looks slutty in most of her recent pics. There is a line between street walker and flirty/sexy. A bit of mystery can be intriguing, she's gross.

I also think the tone that you are not enlightened or otherwise need to get laid if you believe she looks slutty or not "subjectively sexy" is condescending and counterproductive.


----------



## dell

mari_merry said:


> (lol at the girl's facial expression in the background)



I think these pictures say EVERYTHING! If anyone can defend her with this now burned into your brain then let's hear it.

She is effing disgusting!!! 

Men like to see the crap we don't want them looking at on other women. If I could meet her I would punch her in the face and tell her to learn to cover her body.

She could be so pretty and classy. THAT is sexy!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

She doesn't express sexuality. She expresses desperate for any kind of attention from anyone because I have no self respect whore.


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> +1 Sexy is objective. Kim is not, nor is anyone else in her family - my personal opinion of course.
> I don't know about the comment of people not getting laid...
> My personal philosophy has always been f*ck more, b*tch less. Maybe that's why I've been here 7+ years and still only have around 3k posts


I've always thought you need to post more, so f*ck more _and_ b*tch more.


----------



## Chagall

dell said:


> I think these pictures say EVERYTHING! If anyone can defend her with this now burned into your brain then let's hear it.
> 
> She is effing disgusting!!!
> 
> Men like to see the crap we don't want them looking at on other women. If I could meet her I would punch her in the face and tell her to learn to cover her body.
> 
> She could be so pretty and classy. THAT is sexy!!!


I must live In a very conservative country because if you paraded around like that here you'd be arrested.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> I must live In a very conservative country because if you paraded around like that here you'd be arrested.


She should be, there are laws here also about running around in public naked, half naked.......


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> Why does she always have to have something hanging out? Why do people have to see her tits everyday? Why does she have to pose naked? We've all seen it....don't wanna see it no more!


Well you can always ignore it.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> This chick can do whatever she wants, but that doesn't mean I'm here for it and don't think she reeks of desperation and filth. You can definitely express your sexuality however you'd like, but I still think she looks slutty in most of her recent pics. There is a line between street walker and flirty/sexy. A bit of mystery can be intriguing, she's gross.
> 
> I also think the tone that you are not enlightened or otherwise need to get laid if you believe she looks slutty or not "subjectively sexy" is condescending and counterproductive.


I'm not pressed though...so you know....and like yours, my own opinion.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> She should be, there are laws here also about running around in public naked, half naked.......


It's called public nudity and indecent exposure. It's not in the least bit sexy.


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> She should be, there are laws here also about running around in public naked, half naked.......


Girl nipples are allowed to be free in NYC because men are allowed to show their nipples....I for one think that if nipples are to be covered, it should be required of both man and woman or there's a double standard.


----------



## mkr

She's actually fully dressed.  It's just see thru


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> I think these pictures say EVERYTHING! If anyone can defend her with this now burned into your brain then let's hear it.
> 
> She is effing disgusting!!!
> 
> Men like to see the crap we don't want them looking at on other women. If I could meet her I would punch her in the face and tell her to learn to cover her body.
> 
> She could be so pretty and classy. THAT is sexy!!!


Would you really punch her in the face or is that your internet bravado? And you really don't want your man looking at another woman at all? Do you never look at other men?


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> She's actually fully dressed.  It's just see thru


Now aren't we splitting hairs?


----------



## mkr




----------



## Deco

Yeah, I'm here to check out what thirst looks like today.  If yesterday's 5 gallon chug didn't quench, what will it take today?  It's all lighthearted tomfoolery and I'm having fun. 

But here's what's not fun:  My boyfriend's 13 year old daughter, who I love dearly, came to visit me last weekend. She loves hanging out at my house and lately she mostly loves being with her baby sister.  She's a sweet, unobnoxious, and wonderful girl, though her mom is certifiable and addicted to cosmetic surgery, lies about her age, tells her daughter that you can only measure the worthiness of a spouse if he buys you a giant ring, and doesn't encourage her daughter to _do _anything other than tend to her looks, because that's the only currency she thinks a woman has to spend, etc., etc.  So as much as I love this girl, there are other forces at play in her life that can yet turn her into a Kim worshipper or whatever.  I took a bunch of photos of her with my baby last weekend, and in every single photo I noticed she was making duckface.  While holding her 11 month old sister.  Also lately she seems to loathe clothing.  She wears next to nothing, and her underwear is visible through the nothing that she's wearing. 

That's what disturbs me.  There's a connection between the promoted Kardashian vapidity and my sorta step-daughter's newly adopted duckface in photos and disdain for clothing.  She's 13, not yet menstruating, but she's already 5'7 and all bare legs. I told my boyfriend that it was all good for now while our daughter still pooped herself, but that soon I would have to institute a clothing non-optional policy for visiting my girl.  Because I have every right to present to my girl what is acceptable attire.  And this has all of zero to do with my views on sexuality.  I have more sex than a porn star.  You don't get knocked up at 47 through abstinence or infrequent coitus, to borrow a Sheldonism


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> Girl nipples are allowed to be free in NYC because men are allowed to show their nipples....I for one think that if nipples are to be covered, it should be required of both man and woman or there's a double standard.


I'm happy I don't live in NYC. I don't want to see all your nipples.


----------



## Hobbsy

Decophile said:


> Yeah, I'm here to check out what thirst looks like today.  If yesterday's 5 gallon chug didn't quench, what will it take today?  It's all lighthearted tomfoolery and I'm having fun.
> 
> But here's what's not fun:  My boyfriend's 13 year old daughter, who I love dearly, came to visit me last weekend. She loves hanging out at my house and lately she mostly loves being with her baby sister.  She's a sweet, unobnoxious, and wonderful girl, though her mom is certifiable and addicted to cosmetic surgery, lies about her age, tells her daughter that you can only measure the worthiness of a spouse if he buys you a giant ring, and doesn't encourage her daughter to _do _anything other than tend to her looks, because that's the only currency she thinks a woman has to spend, etc., etc.  So as much as I love this girl, there are other forces at play in her life that can yet turn her into a Kim worshipper or whatever.  I took a bunch of photos of her with my baby last weekend, and in every single photo I noticed she was making duckface.  While holding her 11 month old sister.  Also lately she seems to loathe clothing.  She wears next to nothing, and her underwear is visible through the nothing that she's wearing.
> 
> That's what disturbs me.  There's a connection between the promoted Kardashian vapidity and my sorta step-daughter's newly adopted duckface in photos and disdain for clothing.  She's 13, not yet menstruating, but she's already 5'7 and all bare legs. I told my boyfriend that it was all good for now while our daughter still pooped herself, but that soon I would have to institute a clothing non-optional policy for visiting my girl.  Because I have every right to present to my girl what is acceptable attire.  And this has all of zero to do with my views on sexuality.  I have more sex than a porn star.  You don't get knocked up at 47 through abstinence or infrequent coitus, to borrow a Sheldonism [emoji23]


I feel bad for that little girl, sad her mom teaches her such unhealthy crap.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Girl nipples are allowed to be free in NYC because men are allowed to show their nipples....I for one think that if nipples are to be covered, it should be required of both man and woman or there's a double standard.


The reason for the disparity is that men's nipples aren't as sexualized.  And maybe they're not because they've been allowed to be on full display forever, which robbed them of the sexuality they once had, or of any sexual potential.  Remember how we had this exchange?  Normalize putting nipples on full display and they eventually lose their sexual power ?


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> I feel bad for that little girl, sad her mom teaches her such unhealthy crap.


sigh... that's just the tip of the iceberg on what a piece of work her mom is.  In light of that, the girl is amazingly decent, thoughtful and considerate.  She really is a good girl, but going through the usual age related stuff that we all did, searching for an identity, and wanting to be popular.  She's not an academic, she doesn't do sports, or participate in any club or activity.  She hasn't picked up any interests or skills that set her apart or make her feel like she belongs to a group.  Sports and clubs and after school activities give you that sense of accomplishment and belonging, and I've been screaming for 7 years about encouraging her to join something or participate in something.  I've offered to pay for classes/lessons, give her my guitar that I got for my 8th birthday and played all through high school and college.  But the mom gets pissed off if I want to encourage her to do something and puts the kibosh on it.  I still think she'll turn out a great girl but the next couple of years could be tough if she doesn't find something she feels she's good at.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> Well you can always ignore it.


I can. Many people walking down the street can't.


----------



## Hobbsy

Decophile said:


> sigh... that's just the tip of the iceberg on what a piece of work her mom is.  In light of that, the girl is amazingly decent, thoughtful and considerate.  She really is a good girl, but going through the usual age related stuff that we all did, searching for an identity, and wanting to be popular.  She's not an academic, she doesn't do sports, or participate in any club or activity.  She hasn't picked up any interests or skills that set her apart or make her feel like she belongs to a group.  Sports and clubs and after school activities give you that sense of accomplishment and belonging, and I've been screaming for 7 years about encouraging her to join something or participate in something.  I've offered to pay for classes/lessons, give her my guitar that I got for my 8th birthday and played all through high school and college.  But the mom gets pissed off if I want to encourage her to do something and puts the kibosh on it.  I still think she'll turn out a great girl but the next couple of years could be tough if she doesn't find something she feels she's good at.


That's tough, when she's not into anything, hopefully in the next couple of years she will follow you and not her mom's. Mother sounds very vain and shallow.


----------



## White Orchid

Her areolas have just about put me off eating pancakes forever.


----------



## Chagall

Well I guess we should all haul ourselves off and get laid.


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> It's called public nudity and indecent exposure. It's not in the least bit sexy.


I know right.  If I wanted to stare at nipples and ginormous areolas, I'd hang out at a feeding-room all day long.  No thanks.  And yes I'm a huge breast-feeding advocate.  So, for all those who love to counter-argue anything and everything I say cos I'm the centre of your boring little world, spare me.  Cheers


----------



## White Orchid

White Orchid said:


> Her areolas have just about put me off eating pancakes forever.


...


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> Well I guess we should all haul ourselves off and get laid.



And then there'd finally be world peace


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Possible but seems to be a theme in general across the threads, not just Kardashian/Jenner threads, so I'm not sure I can wholeheartedly agree. Unless its an "agreeable" form of sexiness or sexuality, it's condemned. Marilyn Monroe was just as much a famewhore and willing to sell her body to get fame...why some see her as one who should be held higher is beyond me....history has a way of making people not remember accuracy.



I often use Elizabeth Taylor as an example as well. She was branded a slut, whore, home wrecker, etc.  I remember my mom and her friends raking her over the coals...
Now she is iconic, legendary, a classic beauty, etc...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Eh I don't mind the nipple...its just a nipple. Guys are allowed to walk around and pose shirtless so women should be able to as well. There really isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Hobbsy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Eh I don't mind the nipple...its just a nipple. Guys are allowed to walk around and pose shirtless so women should be able to as well. There really isn't much of a difference.


I don't want to see guys boobs either!


----------



## Hobbsy

RME @ go get laid. Lame.


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> I'm happy I don't live in NYC. I don't want to see all your nipples.


I kind of don't either...I don't think I've actually even randomly seen breastfeeding mom's nipples...but think it's only fair if a man can be topless and it not be considered indecent. Seems most of the time indecent nudity applies, it's mostly towards a woman's body.


----------



## caitlin1214

"Oh, my! My nipple is 'accidentally' showing! I don't know HOW that happened. I was wearing a mesh top and everything!"


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> The reason for the disparity is that men's nipples aren't as sexualized.  And maybe they're not because they've been allowed to be on full display forever, which robbed them of the sexuality they once had, or of any sexual potential.  Remember how we had this exchange?  Normalize putting nipples on full display and they eventually lose their sexual power ?


Possibly. Was sexuality ever applied towards men's nipples? I don't much care about the reason for the disparity as much as I do the fairness in application. And so what of something loses it's "sexual power"? Will the world end?


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Well I guess we should all haul ourselves off and get laid.


Nothing like it.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> I kind of don't either...I don't think I've actually randomly seen breastfeeding mom's nipples...but think it's only fair if a man can be topless and it not be considered indecent. Seems most of the time indecent nudity applies, it's mostly towards a woman's body.


I don't want to see guys nipples out on the street, or in a cafe or an event either!


----------



## Sasha2012

That outfit is so trashy. I can't believe people spend so much money to look like a streetwalker. Yes, I understand Kim is hawking Kanye's line and didn't pay for her outfit but unfortunately there is someone out there who will.


----------



## Oryx816

Remember back in the day when Kim stayed in her lane and picked out her own clothes?  It was her golden era.  Sex tape aside, she was a bit tacky but sexy, now she is vulgar and ridiculous.  It was all downhill after the Hump.  Now she is palpably desperate and trying to fend off competition from Kylie.

As for the space saucer areolas, I definitely didn't need to see that (again), and neither do the future classmates of her children.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 6, 2016


----------



## redney

So she went from boring nude compression garments to metallic messes?


----------



## harleyNemma

mari_merry said:


> Out in New York on September 6, 2016



These boots looked better on North...


----------



## Oryx816

She may as well just have worn a sauna suit.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I really like the dress, not with those boots, but I like the dress.
To me, her body, hair and make up look good.


----------



## mkr

Her face is different.Again.


----------



## GhstDreamer

berrydiva said:


> I kind of don't either...I don't think I've actually even randomly seen breastfeeding mom's nipples...but think it's only fair if a man can be topless and it not be considered indecent. Seems most of the time indecent nudity applies, it's mostly towards a woman's body.


It seems the US is pretty far behind the times on this issue. The province where I live in Canada, women have been allowed to go topless in public areas like parks, walking on the sidewalk, etc. for many years now. Though I don't know of any who ever did or would. However women get the choice to legally and I think that's really the important thing.


----------



## AEGIS

I would rather both men and women cover up. Nobody needs to walk around w/no shirt on.

eta: Oh I just saw her nipple pics.  Her breasts are surprisingly not very pretty looking. Maybe it's bc of her aereola. And her nipple outfits aren't even cute. I could forgive her if she looked or even confident. But she doesn't. When Rihanna's tits were out she OWNED it and wasn't doing this half off which makes me think she like showed her nips for 3 seconds as a stunt and then quickly covered up bc she knew she looked ridic. Rihanna thought she looked good and it showed.


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> This chick can do whatever she wants, but that doesn't mean I'm here for it and don't think she reeks of desperation and filth. You can definitely express your sexuality however you'd like, but I still think she looks slutty in most of her recent pics. There is a line between street walker and flirty/sexy. A bit of mystery can be intriguing, she's gross.
> 
> *I also think the tone that you are not enlightened or otherwise need to get laid if you believe she looks slutty or not "subjectively sexy" is condescending and counterproductive.*



All of this. Personal attacks due to a difference of opinion about a stranger is equally strange.


----------



## terebina786

Who let's these outfits happen? It was hot AF in Toronto... Was it as bad in NYC?


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Possibly. Was sexuality ever applied towards men's nipples? I don't much care about the reason for the disparity as much as I do the fairness in application. And so what of something loses it's "sexual power"? Will the world end?


My guess is men's nipples were never as sexual as women's.  because there is disparity, they are treated differently under the law.  Fairness doesn't require two things that are qualitatively different to be treated the same.  I get your point about the law coming down harder on women, but the law is a reflection of the community's standards.  It's balancing the occasional individual's right to bear her breast in public vs the larger community's right not to be exposed to it.  Since there isn't a critical mass of women needing to go topless, and the goal is not so inherently critical as to override cultural standards, those laws persist in some communities. The legal disparity would also advantage women in some cases.  If someone rips your shirt off of you in public and you sue them for damages, you would collect more if you were a woman than if you were a man, because the woman's top is given greater protection against exposure.  

As for loss of sexual power, of course the world won't end, and I don't assume that your world would  end if you were deprived of your daily nipple sightings on your morning commute or at Sunday brunch.  I don't have an opinion on that either way, much less one rising to the gravity of the end of the world.  Saying "you can't have your cake and eat it too" doesn't express a view on whether or not to eat the cake.  It only says that you can't expect to have both simultaneously.  The "ooh, nipples are nice, I'd like this trend of seeing lots of them" is what prompted me to comment that the more you see them, the less "ooh, nice" they will be, or the less you'll notice them at all.  Many good things are best appreciated and cherished by not ODing on them.  And Kim is a full time pusher, hence the flack she gets.


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> Remember back in the day when Kim stayed in her lane and picked out her own clothes?  It was her golden era.  Sex tape aside, she was a bit tacky but sexy, now she is vulgar and ridiculous.  It was all downhill after the Hump.  Now she is palpably desperate and trying to fend off competition from Kylie.
> 
> As for the space saucer areolas, I definitely didn't need to see that (again), and neither do the future classmates of her children.


They will be "homeschooled" so no classmates to worry about


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> They will be "homeschooled" so no classmates to worry about



In their case they will be "homeskooled".


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Her areolas have just about put me off eating pancakes forever.



I don't care for pancakes, but her areoles may put me off Star Trek for awhile....


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> I don't care for pancakes, but her areoles may put me off Star Trek for awhile....
> 
> View attachment 3460362



Dead!


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> My guess is men's nipples were never as sexual as women's.  because there is disparity, they are treated differently under the law.  Fairness doesn't require two things that are qualitatively different to be treated the same.  *I get your point about the law coming down harder on women, but the law is a reflection of the community's standards.  It's balancing the occasional individual's right to bear her breast in public vs the larger community's right not to be exposed to it.*  Since there isn't a critical mass of women needing to go topless, and the goal is not so inherently critical as to override cultural standards, those laws persist in some communities. *The legal disparity would also advantage women in some cases.  If someone rips your shirt off of you in public and you sue them for damages, you would collect more if you were a woman than if you were a man, because the woman's top is given greater protection against exposure.*


I agree with you on all of the bolded. But the question I posed back to you made me curious to search the interwebs to see what point breast/nipples became a sexual thing because there are many indigenous tribes where women didn't cover their breast and it wasn't sexual. If you look at art though history there are many of bare breast...it seems breast went from not being sexual to being sexualized so I'm curious as to if it's leftover puritanical ideals or religious/western influence and perhaps we're just moving back to them not being sexualized....in any event, I find people so interesting.



> As for loss of sexual power, of course the world won't end, and I don't assume that your world would  end if you were deprived of your daily nipple sightings on your morning commute or at Sunday brunch.  I don't have an opinion on that either way, much less one rising to the gravity of the end of the world.  Saying "you can't have your cake and eat it too" doesn't express a view on whether or not to eat the cake.  It only says that you can't expect to have both simultaneously.  *The "ooh, nipples are nice, I'd like this trend of seeing lots of them"* is what prompted me to comment that the more you see them, the less "ooh, nice" they will be, or the less you'll notice them at all.  Many good things are best appreciated and cherished by not ODing on them.  And Kim is a full time pusher, hence the flack she gets.


I must have missed the highlighted comment - didn't see someone said they like the trend. As for Kim, she has nothing but her body to offer and it's what she's going to offer until she can no longer or until people stop watching. So as long as this thread exist, she is still relevant because, good or bad, it means that people are still talking about her. Thankfully, I have a fantasy football draft to prepare for and she's far from relevant in that world.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> All of this. Personal attacks due to a difference of opinion about a stranger is equally strange.


There were no personal attacks made least not that I saw.....if someone took something personal, then that's a different conversation. But then again, perhaps one does lose the right to attempt to be sexy upon becoming a wife/mother.


----------



## dell

berrydiva said:


> Would you really punch her in the face or is that your internet bravado? And you really don't want your man looking at another woman at all? Do you never look at other men?



Looking at a man fully clothed as he walks by and noticing his smile or his eyes is one thing, same on a woman. You don't see his package just hanging loose!!! 

Oh no, I would hit her. Someone needs to knock some sense into her!


----------



## clevercat

saira1214 said:


> This chick can do whatever she wants, but that doesn't mean I'm here for it and don't think she reeks of desperation and filth. You can definitely express your sexuality however you'd like, but I still think she looks slutty in most of her recent pics. There is a line between street walker and flirty/sexy. A bit of mystery can be intriguing, she's gross.
> 
> I also think the tone that you are not enlightened or otherwise need to get laid if you believe she looks slutty or not "subjectively sexy" is condescending and counterproductive.





I knew I'd be able to use this more than once


----------



## pukasonqo

I wonder what reaction would i get walking sans bra as i have a normal boob and a reconstructed one with no nipple and a huge scar from the mastectomy...i usually don't wear bras on summer and i am not a celebrity so i wonder will i get good on me for not giving a toss or would be aaaghhhh, look at that scar!
Watch this space


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mari_merry said:


> (lol at the girl's facial expression in the background)



Lol at her pulling back her jacket just so, to make sure her nipple is visible


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Decophile said:


> Yeah, I'm here to check out what thirst looks like today.  If yesterday's 5 gallon chug didn't quench, what will it take today?  It's all lighthearted tomfoolery and I'm having fun.
> 
> But here's what's not fun:  My boyfriend's 13 year old daughter, who I love dearly, came to visit me last weekend. She loves hanging out at my house and lately she mostly loves being with her baby sister.  She's a sweet, unobnoxious, and wonderful girl, though her mom is certifiable and addicted to cosmetic surgery, lies about her age, tells her daughter that you can only measure the worthiness of a spouse if he buys you a giant ring, and doesn't encourage her daughter to _do _anything other than tend to her looks, because that's the only currency she thinks a woman has to spend, etc., etc.  So as much as I love this girl, there are other forces at play in her life that can yet turn her into a Kim worshipper or whatever.  I took a bunch of photos of her with my baby last weekend, and in every single photo I noticed she was making duckface.  While holding her 11 month old sister.  Also lately she seems to loathe clothing.  She wears next to nothing, and her underwear is visible through the nothing that she's wearing.
> 
> That's what disturbs me.  There's a connection between the promoted Kardashian vapidity and my sorta step-daughter's newly adopted duckface in photos and disdain for clothing.  She's 13, not yet menstruating, but she's already 5'7 and all bare legs. I told my boyfriend that it was all good for now while our daughter still pooped herself, but that soon I would have to institute a clothing non-optional policy for visiting my girl.  Because I have every right to present to my girl what is acceptable attire.  And this has all of zero to do with my views on sexuality.  I have more sex than a porn star.  You don't get knocked up at 47 through abstinence or infrequent coitus, to borrow a Sheldonism



Good to see you being more responsible than her mother! Are you sure her mom's name isn't Kris?


----------



## Yoshi1296

pukasonqo said:


> I wonder what reaction would i get walking sans bra as i have a normal boob and a reconstructed one with no nipple and a huge scar from the mastectomy...i usually don't wear bras on summer and i am not a celebrity so i wonder will i get good on me for not giving a toss or would be aaaghhhh, look at that scar!
> Watch this space



Sorry to hear you had to go through that. Your post actually reminded me of an amazing book I read in one of my classes last semester called "The Cancer Journals" by Audre Lorde. She talks about the difficulty of losing a breast and how it conflicts with her womanhood, feminist ideals, and her sexuality. It is really a great read!

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Yoshi1296

mari_merry said:


> Out in New York on September 6, 2016



I...I just don't understand.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

pukasonqo said:


> I wonder what reaction would i get walking sans bra as i have a normal boob and a reconstructed one with no nipple and a huge scar from the mastectomy...i usually don't wear bras on summer and i am not a celebrity so i wonder will i get good on me for not giving a toss or would be aaaghhhh, look at that scar!
> Watch this space



I would applaud any woman showing off her mastectomy scar!!! 
You're a f-ing hero for what you went through, wear that scar with pride!


----------



## dell

Yoshi1296 said:


> I...I just don't understand.



I guess the back isn't see through to hide the spanx!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> Her face is different.Again.



Yep, she looks a lot like Caitlyn there!


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Her face is different.Again.


Probably a cleaning and tooth filling.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Her areolas have just about put me off eating pancakes forever.



ITA! LMAO!!!! Her areolas are the SIZE OF PANCAKES!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

twinkle.tink said:


> I often use Elizabeth Taylor as an example as well. She was branded a slut, whore, home wrecker, etc.  I remember my mom and her friends raking her over the coals...
> Now she is iconic, legendary, a classic beauty, etc...




Viva La Liz!!!!!!!!


----------



## terebina786

Rihanna shows her nipples off here and there but there's something about the way she does it that doesn't make it tacky like Kim.


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Remember back in the day when Kim stayed in her lane and picked out her own clothes?  It was her golden era.  Sex tape aside, she was a bit tacky but sexy, now she is vulgar and ridiculous.  It was all downhill after the Hump.  Now she is palpably desperate and trying to fend off competition from Kylie.
> 
> As for the space saucer areolas, I definitely didn't need to see that (again), and neither do the future classmates of her children.



ITA but never have seen her as sexy.  She was and still is beyond tacky. Even "back in her day" , Kim looked like a prostitute and does still. As to her saucer areolas, they repulse me. ACK!!!!!!!!!  Going to corner now to toss cookies.


----------



## azania

terebina786 said:


> Rihanna shows her nipples off here and there but there's something about the way she does it that doesn't make it tacky like Kim.



Rihanna's boobs are small(ish) and natural and I personally think this is what lets her get away with these looks. Having bigger boobs and showing nipple is more "in your face" imo


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"



None of them were pretty naturally.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yoshi1296 said:


> I...I just don't understand.



You, peasant, you!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> I often use Elizabeth Taylor as an example as well. She was branded a slut, whore, home wrecker, etc.  I remember my mom and her friends raking her over the coals...
> Now she is iconic, legendary, a classic beauty, etc...



I think it's her talent and her ability to get the best diamonds that make her iconic.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kimbo's been wearing mostly stuff from the Yeezy line, hence the terrible outfits. Hope she gets commission from Kanye for making herself look awful and getting him publicity, lol.


----------



## maddie66

Honestly, her nipples were the least offensive part of that outfit....


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> I think it's her talent and her ability to get the best diamonds that make her iconic.


Actually for me it was her looks.  Yes she was a serial monogamist or however you'd describe her, but I think she will forever be renown for her face and yes, her exquisite jewellery collection.  Oh and her wardrobe lol.


----------



## LavenderIce

Elizabeth Taylor was one of the lasts of the Hollywood golden era.   She had beauty, talent, a tumultuous personal/love life and a commitment to philanthropy.  She overcame her personal struggles with addiction and health problems.  Her legacy is AIDS research.  Kim can't compare.


----------



## DesigningStyle

VickyB said:


> I still can't get over the enormous size of her nippies.


I can't figure out why they are under her armpits.  They can photoshop the heck out of her and they can't move those nips over?!


----------



## lilapot

berrydiva said:


> Girl nipples are allowed to be free in NYC because men are allowed to show their nipples....I for one think that if nipples are to be covered, it should be required of both man and woman or there's a double standard.



Serious question, are men actually walking around with sheer tops showing their nipples in the US? Covering up or not showing too much is common decency. It is expected from an aduly whther a man or a woman, single or married, with or without kids but more so on those with children because you as a parent are supposed to be the role model for your children.


----------



## cdtracing

All of her pics are contrived for the most attention grabbing, look at me, or shock value she can get. It's deliberate to the point even Stevie Wonder could see it. It's trashy & inappropriate, in my opinion, but she & her whole family will continue with this until people don't care anymore or their bodies are so ravaged by time & over done PS that they look like a freak show. (even then they will probably continue just to get the attention)  These people are addicted to attention & I'm sure they believe ANY attention is good attention, even when it's bad.

I will say her light blue see through top made me think of the stretch mesh Vanity Fair bras of the 90's.


----------



## lilapot

Sorry I have been gone for days so Im backreading (if thats the right term) and just has to say this:

This family walks out everyday thinking the world is their stage and everyone's watching. They're actually kind of right. The attention they're getting inflates their already huge egos. No common decency or moral compass. It's all for the fame and the money.

If this is what feminism looks like - free the nipple and walk around naked, No thanks! That doesn't solve the inequality that we witness every day. I cannot help everyone but I am battling it and fighting it out on my own for myself to start. Like asking for an equal pay with my colleague which I actually got. x


----------



## lilapot

These days, every time I go to Zara, I feel really disappointed that most of the stuff I see there are stuff I thought I've seen on a Kardashian or stuff I thought a Kardashian would wear. Or maybe it is just me  The Kardashians are like the bugs in "Braindead" (tv show)and they're trying to get inside our brains and take over the world.


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> Looking at a man fully clothed as he walks by and noticing his smile or his eyes is one thing, same on a woman. You don't see his package just hanging loose!!!
> 
> Oh no, I would hit her. Someone needs to knock some sense into her!


I check out men's packages every chance I get. I mean their eyes...their eyes. lol



pukasonqo said:


> I wonder what reaction would i get walking sans bra as i have a normal boob and a reconstructed one with no nipple and a huge scar from the mastectomy...i usually don't wear bras on summer and i am not a celebrity so i wonder will i get good on me for not giving a toss or would be aaaghhhh, look at that scar!
> Watch this space


Crazy talk....going braless is taboo 'round these parts! lol. Pish to anyone who has an issue with your normal boob or reconstructed one. 



terebina786 said:


> Rihanna shows her nipples off here and there but there's something about the way she does it that doesn't make it tacky like Kim.


Rihanna owns it and everything about herself. 



LavenderIce said:


> Elizabeth Taylor was one of the lasts of the Hollywood golden era.   She had beauty, talent, a tumultuous personal/love life and a commitment to philanthropy.  She overcame her personal struggles with addiction and health problems.  Her legacy is AIDS research.  Kim can't compare.


Liz Taylor will continue to be all that and a thot too.


----------



## berrydiva

lilapot said:


> Sorry I have been gone for days so Im backreading (if thats the right term) and just has to say this:
> 
> This family walks out everyday thinking the world is their stage and everyone's watching. They're actually kind of right. The attention they're getting inflates their already huge egos. No common decency or moral compass. It's all for the fame and the money.
> 
> If this is what feminism looks like - free the nipple and walk around naked, No thanks! That doesn't solve the inequality that we witness every day. I cannot help everyone but I am battling it and fighting it out on my own for myself to start. Like asking for an equal pay with my colleague which I actually got. x


Hey the thots need feminist too. *femithots?


----------



## Peachysweet2013

For me the reason Kim's sexuality seems distasteful is that it's not natural (meaning, she's trying so hard to be "seen" instead of just being herself...she wears sex like a cloak), and because she herself has shamed other types of body, style and adornment.  I can't take her seriously asking to not be slut shamed after hearing her have a hissy fit about one of her sisters wanting to get a tattoo on the show, because she feels  "you don't put a bumper sticker on a Bentley", or giving Kourtney such a hard time about her style and body after having a baby.


----------



## berrydiva

Peachysweet2013 said:


> For me the reason Kim's sexuality seems distasteful is that it's not natural (meaning, she's trying so hard to be "seen" instead of just being herself...she wears sex like a cloak), and because she herself has shamed other types of body, style and adornment.  I can't take her seriously asking to not be slut shamed after hearing her have a hissy fit about one of her sisters wanting to get a tattoo on the show, because she feels  "you don't put a bumper sticker on a Bentley", or giving Kourtney such a hard time about her style and body after having a baby.


I feel like I was listening to Star & Bucwild many moons ago who said that about Beyonce or perhaps it was Kim...don't remember but that's not her original thought.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> I feel like I was listening to Star & Bucwild many moons ago who said that about Beyonce or perhaps it was Kim...don't remember but that's not her original thought.



I'm sorry, I think I'm misunderstanding your quote....what is not her original thought?


----------



## berrydiva

Peachysweet2013 said:


> I'm sorry, I think I'm misunderstanding your quote....what is not her original thought?


The "you don't put a bumper sticker on a bentley" comment was definitely made by Star first either about her wanting a tattoo or Beyonce's...can't remember which but there's nothing about Kim that's "herself". She has no real personality...she's completely manufactured.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

berrydiva said:


> The "you don't put a bumper sticker on a bentley" comment was definitely made by Star first either about her wanting a tattoo or Beyonce's...can't remember which but there's nothing about Kim that's "herself". She has no real personality...she's completely manufactured.



Oh, got you.  Yes, I agree.  I do think she *meant* it, but it's not at all hard to believe that it's not original to her.  Hell, even the "slut shaming" campaign isn't original to her, she just jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> I agree with you on all of the bolded. But the question I posed back to you made me curious to search the *interwebs* to see what point breast/nipples became a sexual thing because there are many indigenous tribes where women didn't cover their breast and it wasn't sexual. If you look at art though history there are many of bare breast...it seems breast went from not being sexual to being sexualized so I'm curious as to if it's leftover puritanical ideals or religious/western influence and perhaps we're just moving back to them not being sexualized....in any event, I find people so interesting.
> 
> I must have missed the highlighted comment - didn't see someone said they like the trend. As for Kim, she has nothing but her body to offer and it's what she's going to offer until she can no longer or until people stop watching. So as long as this thread exist, she is still relevant because, good or bad, it means that people are still talking about her. Thankfully, I have a fantasy football draft to prepare for and she's far from relevant in that world.


That word always gets a smile out of me 

And yes, you are right.  What's considered sexual/sexy/decent/indecent depends on the time and place and has shifted, back and forth and back again.  We talked about this also, in the context of my birth country where covering women up became the law and no skin or body shape could be shown, and the accidental bare ankle sighting became sexual.  Also that some tribal people that wear no clothing at all don't consider their nudity to be arousing but entirely normal.  To some extent, though, the internet and instantaneous global reach of information and imagery has a tendency to make standards common on a more global basis than ever before.  But sexuality and decency are still largely defined by the local community and time in history.

The highlighted comment and the exchange you and I had was from a while ago.  I actually think it may have been in the Kylie/Kendall thread.  Someone said they really like the trend of showing nipples, and I made the comment about trends and blablablablabla ensued.  The rest of your paragraph I agree with.  Kim is relevant, as evidenced by the activity in her threads and elsewhere on the interwebs .  Relevance is not necessarily a compliment.  It just means lots of press/exposure/impact, not that it's good or bad. 

In my view Kim's relevance is bad, not because I don't want people running around showing their nipples.  Those people have been around forever.  There are far trashier people than Kim, far worse in many ways throughout history and even now.  What bothers me about the Kim phenomenon, and I don't fault Kim for this, is how she has made trash mainstream.  Most over-sexualized, untalented, and substance-less characters are marketed to adults for pure titillation and eye-candy, or for emulation.  Kim is marketed to everyone, including very young girls.  The collective Kardashian trashiness has not only permeated the mainstream, but Nickelodeon.  That's my beef with Kim's adverse relevance. I have more respect for porn stars who stay in their lane.

Good luck with your draft picks.


----------



## Deco

LavenderIce said:


> Elizabeth Taylor was one of the lasts of the Hollywood golden era.   She had beauty, talent, a tumultuous personal/love life and a commitment to philanthropy.  She overcame her personal struggles with addiction and health problems.  Her legacy is AIDS research.  Kim can't compare.


All these other proverbial sluts of history also had some real profession other than the oldest one.  They had to show up to rehearsals, filming, memorize and deliver their lines, work with cast members who weren't their paid servants, emote, whether well or not.  Rihanna rehearses, records, sings, dances and tours.  Marilyn, the casting couch-potato, also maintained an acting job.  Kim takes selfies and does the pap walk.  How can anyone possibly compare?


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Hey the thots need feminist too. *femithots?



If you ever wondered how new words are created and by whom, here's an example


----------



## tweegy

sally.m said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...PLASTIC-boot-puts-toned-legs-display-NYC.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess.....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] are these like couture rain boots what the hell lol!!


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> *All of her pics are contrived for the most attention grabbing*, look at me, or shock value she can get. It's deliberate to the point even Stevie Wonder could see it. It's trashy & inappropriate, in my opinion, but she & her whole family will continue with this until people don't care anymore or their bodies are so ravaged by time & over done PS that they look like a freak show. (even then they will probably continue just to get the attention)  These people are addicted to attention & I'm sure they believe ANY attention is good attention, even when it's bad.
> 
> I will say her light blue see through top made me think of the stretch mesh Vanity Fair bras of the 90's.


this is so true.  If she thought, meh, a nipple is just a nipple, she would have no interest showing it so strategically.  Now I think Kim's at least being consistent in her immodesty with her ubiquitous nipples and SS Enterprise sized areolas, because once you've displayed them several times casually in your daily pap walks, how do you go back to feigning modesty by wearing a bra?


----------



## deltalady

She looks awful in both outfits. The dress had potential but the boots and nipples ruined it.


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> That word always gets a smile out of me
> 
> And yes, you are right.  What's considered sexual/sexy/decent/indecent depends on the time and place and has shifted, back and forth and back again.  We talked about this also, in the context of my birth country where covering women up became the law and no skin or body shape could be shown, and the accidental bare ankle sighting became sexual.  Also that some tribal people that wear no clothing at all don't consider their nudity to be arousing but entirely normal.  To some extent, though, the internet and instantaneous global reach of information and imagery has a tendency to make standards common on a more global basis than ever before.  But sexuality and decency are still largely defined by the local community and time in history.
> 
> The highlighted comment and the exchange you and I had was from a while ago.  I actually think it may have been in the Kylie/Kendall thread.  Someone said they really like the trend of showing nipples, and I made the comment about trends and blablablablabla ensued.  The rest of your paragraph I agree with.  Kim is relevant, as evidenced by the activity in her threads and elsewhere on the interwebs .  Relevance is not necessarily a compliment.  It just means lots of press/exposure/impact, not that it's good or bad.
> 
> In my view Kim's relevance is bad, not because I don't want people running around showing their nipples.  Those people have been around forever.  There are far trashier people than Kim, far worse in many ways throughout history and even now.  What bothers me about the Kim phenomenon, and I don't fault Kim for this, is how she has made trash mainstream.  Most over-sexualized, untalented, and substance-less characters are marketed to adults for pure titillation and eye-candy, or for emulation. * Kim is marketed to everyone, including very young girls.  The collective Kardashian trashiness has not only permeated the mainstream, but Nickelodeon.  That's my beef with Kim's adverse relevance. I have more respect for porn stars who stay in their lane.*
> 
> Good luck with your draft picks.



ITA 100% with the bold.  I couldn't care less what Kim & the Kartrashian family do but the influence they have gained through the media with making the trashy whorish look available to everyone, including young impressionable girls is too far for me.  Young impressionable  girls need role models that lift them up, not bring them down to level that they base their self worth on their looks & sex appeal.  Education wasn't a priority with that family so all they have to offer is their looks & what they consider sexually appealing.  I'm glad I did not have a daughter because this would not be a role model I would want my daughter to emulate.  This pretty much goes for all entertainers who dress like prostitutes but market themselves to the young & underage.  My youngest son dated a girl who was emulating the Kim Kartrashinan style as early as 13.  They were 15 when they started seeing each other & all that girl focused on was exposing as much of her body as she could get away with & being very sexual.  I had to tell her numerous times to go change her clothes  if she was going to go with us somewhere.  While her mother didn't care how she dressed my family & I had no desire to look at her azz cheeks or her vagina lips hanging out of her too short shorts.  I even told her once that if she was going to wear shorts around us, she better put on a pair that was longer than her vagina.  She just let it all hang out & she was a huge fan of Kim & tried to look like her as much as she could.  Needless to say, their relationship was very short lived.  Both sets of grandparents refused to let her come back to their homes after her first visit due to the way she dressed & acted.  And my husband banned her from our house after he caught her giving our 15 yr old a BJ in our house.  When we addressed her behavior with her mother, she said it was just the way she was & she was on the pill, so it was ok with her.  She said her daughter probably wasn't going to go to college & would need to get a husband.  My husband told her she better go blow for one somewhere else.  This was a girl that got in trouble almost daily for wearing inappropriate clothes to school trying to emulate Kim & her other favorite celebrities.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> The "you don't put a bumper sticker on a bentley" comment was definitely made by Star first either about her wanting a tattoo or Beyonce's...can't remember which but there's nothing about Kim that's "herself". *She has no real personality...she's completely manufactured*.



I would agree, but at what point does the desire for attention (and her perceived praise) become the personality? 
Is that the effect of years of molding with low slow esteem or just an inherent trait exploited by those with their own pygmalion issues.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Hey the thots need feminist too. *femithots?


Or theminists.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Decophile said:


> Yeah, I'm here to check out what thirst looks like today.  If yesterday's 5 gallon chug didn't quench, what will it take today?  It's all lighthearted tomfoolery and I'm having fun.
> 
> But here's what's not fun:  My boyfriend's 13 year old daughter, who I love dearly, came to visit me last weekend. She loves hanging out at my house and lately she mostly loves being with her baby sister.  She's a sweet, unobnoxious, and wonderful girl, though her mom is certifiable and addicted to cosmetic surgery, lies about her age, tells her daughter that you can only measure the worthiness of a spouse if he buys you a giant ring, and doesn't encourage her daughter to _do _anything other than tend to her looks, because that's the only currency she thinks a woman has to spend, etc., etc.  So as much as I love this girl, there are other forces at play in her life that can yet turn her into a Kim worshipper or whatever.  I took a bunch of photos of her with my baby last weekend, and in every single photo I noticed she was making duckface.  While holding her 11 month old sister.  Also lately she seems to loathe clothing.  She wears next to nothing, and her underwear is visible through the nothing that she's wearing.
> 
> That's what disturbs me.  There's a connection between the promoted Kardashian vapidity and my sorta step-daughter's newly adopted duckface in photos and disdain for clothing.  She's 13, not yet menstruating, but she's already 5'7 and all bare legs. I told my boyfriend that it was all good for now while our daughter still pooped herself, but that soon I would have to institute a clothing non-optional policy for visiting my girl.  Because I have every right to present to my girl what is acceptable attire.  And this has all of zero to do with my views on sexuality.  I have more sex than a porn star.  You don't get knocked up at 47 through abstinence or infrequent coitus, to borrow a Sheldonism



Good for you girl! [emoji1360][emoji898]
Ps: I love Sheldon too.


----------



## redney

TLo's take on these latest atrocious outfits: http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/09/style-double-shot-kim-kardashian-in-nyc-street-style-fashion/

*Kim Kardashian Walks the Streets of NYC, Trying to Fill the Emptiness*

Girlfriend – and we use the term pretty much as loosely as possible – has been on quite a tear lately on the sidewalks of New York. And by that we mean that she’s dressed like pure ass while sashaying in front of paps like she’s the Duchess Cambridge. Brace yourself, because even by Kardashian standards, the following looks are shockingly hurtful to anyone with taste. Or even a functioning central nervous system.
IMG
Y’know… in a way, we’re sorry we’re probably not going to be around in 2066, when the grandchildren of Millennials start asking the hard questions, such as “What the f*ck were you all thinking with that Kardashian nonsense?” Pictures like the ones above will be used to discount this entire period of history as pointless, embarrassing, and not worth studying.

You should know that Kim is wearing a LA PERLA bra, just like the other day, when she went out in what we thought at the time was going to be the nuttiest outfit she’s ever worn. Why do we feel the need to point this out? Because LA PERLA wanted us to know that she is wearing a LA PERLA bra and LA PERLA was so adamant about this that we’re forced to assume that there’s a contract at play here. In other words, she was probably paid to wear this outfit in public. You may begin weeping over the fate of humanity at any time now, darlings.

Sweat-filled tubes of plastic are so chic, don’t you find? They make the perfect accompaniment for light-wash denim diapers.

Later that night, Kim opted for something sleeker, with a more formal flair to it:
IMG
Psych! No she didn’t! She dressed like a space hooker who doesn’t understand proportions! Made ya look!

F*cking Anna Wintour, you guys. She put her stamp of approval on this nonsense. We will never let her forget it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decophile said:


> That word always gets a smile out of me
> 
> And yes, you are right.  What's considered sexual/sexy/decent/indecent depends on the time and place and has shifted, back and forth and back again.  We talked about this also, in the context of my birth country where covering women up became the law and no skin or body shape could be shown, and the accidental bare ankle sighting became sexual.  Also that some tribal people that wear no clothing at all don't consider their nudity to be arousing but entirely normal.  To some extent, though, the internet and instantaneous global reach of information and imagery has a tendency to make standards common on a more global basis than ever before.  But sexuality and decency are still largely defined by the local community and time in history.
> 
> The highlighted comment and the exchange you and I had was from a while ago.  I actually think it may have been in the Kylie/Kendall thread.  Someone said they really like the trend of showing nipples, and I made the comment about trends and blablablablabla ensued.  The rest of your paragraph I agree with.  Kim is relevant, as evidenced by the activity in her threads and elsewhere on the interwebs .  Relevance is not necessarily a compliment.  It just means lots of press/exposure/impact, not that it's good or bad.
> 
> In my view Kim's relevance is bad, not because I don't want people running around showing their nipples.  Those people have been around forever.  There are far trashier people than Kim, far worse in many ways throughout history and even now.  What bothers me about the Kim phenomenon, and I don't fault Kim for this, is how she has made trash mainstream.  Most over-sexualized, untalented, and substance-less characters are marketed to adults for pure titillation and eye-candy, or for emulation.  Kim is marketed to everyone, including very young girls.  The collective Kardashian trashiness has not only permeated the mainstream, but Nickelodeon.  That's my beef with Kim's adverse relevance. I have more respect for porn stars who stay in their lane.
> 
> Good luck with your draft picks.



I love you for this post!


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> ITA 100% with the bold.  I couldn't care less what Kim & the Kartrashian family do but the influence they have gained through the media with making the trashy whorish look available to everyone, including young impressionable girls is too far for me.  Young impressionable  girls need role models that lift them up, not bring them down to level that they base their self worth on their looks & sex appeal.  Education wasn't a priority with that family so all they have to offer is their looks & what they consider sexually appealing.  I'm glad I did not have a daughter because this would not be a role model I would want my daughter to emulate.  This pretty much goes for all entertainers who dress like prostitutes but market themselves to the young & underage.  My youngest son dated a girl who was emulating the Kim Kartrashinan style as early as 13.  They were 15 when they started seeing each other & all that girl focused on was exposing as much of her body as she could get away with & being very sexual.  I had to tell her numerous times to go change her clothes  if she was going to go with us somewhere.  While her mother didn't care how she dressed my family & I had no desire to look at her azz cheeks or her vagina lips hanging out of her too short shorts.  I even told her once that if she was going to wear shorts around us, she better put on a pair that was longer than her vagina.  She just let it all hang out & she was a huge fan of Kim & tried to look like her as much as she could.  Needless to say, their relationship was very short lived.  Both sets of grandparents refused to let her come back to their homes after her first visit due to the way she dressed & acted.  And my husband banned her from our house after he caught her giving our 15 yr old a BJ in our house.  When we addressed her behavior with her mother, she said it was just the way she was & she was on the pill, so it was ok with her.  She said her daughter probably wasn't going to go to college & would need to get a husband.  My husband told her she better go blow for one somewhere else.  This was a girl that got in trouble almost daily for wearing inappropriate clothes to school trying to emulate Kim & her other favorite celebrities.



Call me a puritan but WHAT DA FUDGE! I'd slut shame that girl! And I'd send my son to an all-boy boarding school! Facepalm.


----------



## dangerouscurves

And all this talk about her areolas! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Well you can always ignore it.



Thats not the answer


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> View attachment 3460816
> View attachment 3460817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLo's take on these latest atrocious outfits: http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/09/style-double-shot-kim-kardashian-in-nyc-street-style-fashion/
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Walks the Streets of NYC, Trying to Fill the Emptiness*
> 
> Girlfriend – and we use the term pretty much as loosely as possible – has been on quite a tear lately on the sidewalks of New York. And by that we mean that she’s dressed like pure ass while sashaying in front of paps like she’s the Duchess Cambridge. Brace yourself, because even by Kardashian standards, the following looks are shockingly hurtful to anyone with taste. Or even a functioning central nervous system.
> IMG
> Y’know… in a way, we’re sorry we’re probably not going to be around in 2066, when the grandchildren of Millennials start asking the hard questions, such as “What the f*ck were you all thinking with that Kardashian nonsense?” Pictures like the ones above will be used to discount this entire period of history as pointless, embarrassing, and not worth studying.
> 
> You should know that Kim is wearing a LA PERLA bra, just like the other day, when she went out in what we thought at the time was going to be the nuttiest outfit she’s ever worn. Why do we feel the need to point this out? Because LA PERLA wanted us to know that she is wearing a LA PERLA bra and LA PERLA was so adamant about this that we’re forced to assume that there’s a contract at play here. In other words, she was probably paid to wear this outfit in public. You may begin weeping over the fate of humanity at any time now, darlings.
> 
> Sweat-filled tubes of plastic are so chic, don’t you find? They make the perfect accompaniment for light-wash denim diapers.
> 
> Later that night, Kim opted for something sleeker, with a more formal flair to it:
> IMG
> Psych! No she didn’t! She dressed like a space hooker who doesn’t understand proportions! Made ya look!
> 
> F*cking Anna Wintour, you guys. She put her stamp of approval on this nonsense. We will never let her forget it.



All of this!





Tom & Lorenzo (plus their comments section) always cracking me up


----------



## cdtracing

dangerouscurves said:


> Call me a puritan but WHAT DA FUDGE! I'd slut shame that girl! And I'd send my son to an all-boy boarding school! Facepalm.


Oh, don't worry, she was.  The final straw was when she sexted nude photos of herself with items stuck in her orifices at 16.  My husband & I went through the roof.  We contacted her mother, who happened to be a special ed teacher at one of the high schools here, & told her we were going to report her daughter for child pornoghraphy & make sure the school board was aware that she knew her daughter was engaged in this behavior (this was not the first time she sent him inappropriate pictures) but refused to do anything about it, plus we would make sure parents of the HS she taught at knew about it too.   She told us that if we reported her daughter, our son would go to jail as well.  We called her bluff & told her we held our son responsible for his actions & if him going to jail was what it took for him to learn this lesson, then so be it.  And told her once this got out, how long did she think she would keep her job.  She immediately changed her tune & claimed she didn't know what to do with her.  We told her she should have parented her child long time ago setting down rules & structure for her when she was very young but how she managed her child was not our concern, only keeping her away from our son was.  We wound up moving our son to another HS for him to finish.  He was failing at his current school that they both attended because all he was focused on was her.  When we told the school why we were transferring our son, they fully understood because they had already had issues with her.  I was contact over a year later by 2 other mothers who this girl was being sexual with & was asked if she was the reason we moved him to another school.  I told them yes & just glazed over the situation we had with her without going into too much detail but these women were very open with their problems with her because she was doing the same thing with their sons.  I confirmed we had the same problem & I had always felt she was trying to get pregnant.  I told the other mothers that all they had to do was talk to the other mothers of their son's classmates to find out what type of girl she was.  This girl was the school slut & everybody knew it.

My son will be 20 next month & after he & she had turned 18, her mother kicked her out of the house & she tried to hook up with him again.  He told her no way & to this day, treats her like the plague.  He has his own house & won't allow her over there.  Even the few friends that he has that hook up with her for sex know not to bring her around.  While he wasn't happy with his dad & I when we were going through our struggle with this, he now has told us he owes us a huge thank you for protecting him from her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> Oh, don't worry, she was.  The final straw was when she sexted nude photos of herself with items stuck in her orifices at 16.  My husband & I went through the roof.  We contacted her mother, who happened to be a special ed teacher at one of the high schools here, & told her we were going to report her daughter for child pornoghraphy & make sure the school board was aware that she knew her daughter was engaged in this behavior (this was not the first time she sent him inappropriate pictures) but refused to do anything about it, plus we would make sure parents of the HS she taught at knew about it too.   She told us that if we reported her daughter, our son would go to jail as well.  We called her bluff & told her we held our son responsible for his actions & if him going to jail was what it took for him to learn this lesson, then so be it.  And told her once this got out, how long did she think she would keep her job.  She immediately changed her tune & claimed she didn't know what to do with her.  We told her she should have parented her child long time ago setting down rules & structure for her when she was very young but how she managed her child was not our concern, only keeping her away from our son was.  We wound up moving our son to another HS for him to finish.  He was failing at his current school that they both attended because all he was focused on was her.  When we told the school why we were transferring our son, they fully understood because they had already had issues with her.  I was contact over a year later by 2 other mothers who this girl was being sexual with & was asked if she was the reason we moved him to another school.  I told them yes & just glazed over the situation we had with her without going into too much detail but these women were very open with their problems with her because she was doing the same thing with their sons.  I confirmed we had the same problem & I had always felt she was trying to get pregnant.  I told the other mothers that all they had to do was talk to the other mothers of their son's classmates to find out what type of girl she was.  This girl was the school slut & everybody knew it.



SMGDH.


----------



## cdtracing

If it looks like a slut, walks like a slut, talks like a slut & acts like a slut....it's a slut.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 7, 2016


----------



## redney

Her assistant nails it again!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg it all makes sense now. She had to have all her PS after saint so she could be in shape for NYC fashion week. Wear yeazus's line and anything else from anyone willing to pay her for the publicity. Also she needs to advertise for her original job because yeazus's line ain't paying the bills. [emoji13] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> ITA 100% with the bold.  I couldn't care less what Kim & the Kartrashian family do but the influence they have gained through the media with making the trashy whorish look available to everyone, including young impressionable girls is too far for me.  Young impressionable  girls need role models that lift them up, not bring them down to level that they base their self worth on their looks & sex appeal.  Education wasn't a priority with that family so all they have to offer is their looks & what they consider sexually appealing.  I'm glad I did not have a daughter because this would not be a role model I would want my daughter to emulate.  This pretty much goes for all entertainers who dress like prostitutes but market themselves to the young & underage.  My youngest son dated a girl who was emulating the Kim Kartrashinan style as early as 13.  They were 15 when they started seeing each other & all that girl focused on was exposing as much of her body as she could get away with & being very sexual.  I had to tell her numerous times to go change her clothes  if she was going to go with us somewhere.  While her mother didn't care how she dressed my family & I had no desire to look at her azz cheeks or her vagina lips hanging out of her too short shorts.  I even told her once that if she was going to wear shorts around us, she better put on a pair that was longer than her vagina.  She just let it all hang out & she was a huge fan of Kim & tried to look like her as much as she could.  Needless to say, their relationship was very short lived.  Both sets of grandparents refused to let her come back to their homes after her first visit due to the way she dressed & acted.  And my husband banned her from our house after he caught her giving our 15 yr old a BJ in our house.  When we addressed her behavior with her mother, she said it was just the way she was & she was on the pill, so it was ok with her.  She said her daughter probably wasn't going to go to college & would need to get a husband.  My husband told her she better go blow for one somewhere else.  This was a girl that got in trouble almost daily for wearing inappropriate clothes to school trying to emulate Kim & her other favorite celebrities.


Sad that this girl had no role models and had to turn to Kim as one but that's hardly Kim's fault and 100% her mom's fault. My nephew had some hussie sexting him while they were both 14, that got shut down immediately but it was clearly what she learned in her home.  I don't know if Kim K sparked some trend of "making the trashy whorish look available" as that was well underway before they stepped on the scene - I think that's giving them far too much credit but they are definitely contributors. Young impressionable girls should be taking their marching orders from the women in their lives and not celebs - if they're are then there's something missing at home. 



twinkle.tink said:


> I would agree, but at what point does the desire for attention (and her perceived praise) become the personality?
> Is that the effect of years of molding with low slow esteem or just an inherent trait exploited by those with their own pygmalion issues.


It's definitely become her personality. Your question is a good one and it's possibly a comb of both - I would think that there is something deep inside of you that harbors some feelings about your mother actively selling your sex tape as opposed to vehemently protecting you. I would definitely lose some respect for my parent and then what does it teach you when you're ready to become a parent - exploiting your child for financial gains and their fame is justifiable. But the world can't be made of all the same, now can it? People like Kim have to exist such that there's a measure for people to classify and bucket - that's the fortunate/unfortunate part of being in a society, I guess. 



mkr said:


> Or theminists.


You're my hero. lol



clydekiwi said:


> Thats not the answer


No?


----------



## berrydiva

Wait....I just realized she's in NYC...no wonder the weather was crappy yesterday and today. 

I like that dress...the boots look stupid, it's 80 degrees outside.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Sad that this girl had no role models and had to turn to Kim as one but that's hardly Kim's fault and 100% her mom's fault. My nephew had some hussie sexting him while they were both 14, that got shut down immediately but it was clearly what she learned in her home.  I don't know if Kim K sparked some trend of "making the trashy whorish look available" as that was well underway before they stepped on the scene - I think that's giving them far too much credit but they are definitely contributors. Young impressionable girls should be taking their marching orders from the women in their lives and not celebs - if they're are then there's something missing at home.
> 
> It's definitely become her personality. Your question is a good one and it's possibly a comb of both - I would think that there is something deep inside of you that harbors some feelings about your mother actively selling your sex tape as opposed to vehemently protecting you. I would definitely lose some respect for my parent and then what does it teach you when you're ready to become a parent - exploiting your child for financial gains and their fame is justifiable. But the world can't be made of all the same, now can it? People like Kim have to exist such that there's a measure for people to classify and bucket - that's the fortunate/unfortunate part of being in a society, I guess.
> 
> You're my hero. lol
> 
> No?



No!!!!! Why do you always debate with people if someone states there opinion you have to argue the point with them. Thats my opinion


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> No!!!!! Why do you always debate with people if someone states there opinion you have to argue the point with them. Thats my opinion


My 'No?" was actually a joke...relax and bring it down Samantha. I like discourse though to answer your question. But you can always ignore it.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> My 'No?" was actually a joke...relax and bring it down Samantha. I like discourse though to answer your question. But you can always ignore it.



Was it a joke?! Somehow i dont think so.  Girl bye [emoji1595]


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Was it a joke?! Somehow i dont think so.  Girl bye [emoji1595]


Yes it was but you can believe what you need no skin to me. Stay blessed though, Felicia.


----------



## Lounorada

Yeezy Season 4...

Twitter











So basically it's- Spanx Season 4.


----------



## redney

LOL post-surgery compression garments


----------



## mkr

I think Kim might of designed this clothing line.


----------



## Deco

All Yeezy seasons look the same to me.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Sad that this girl had no role models and had to turn to Kim as one but that's hardly Kim's fault and 100% her mom's fault. My nephew had some hussie sexting him while they were both 14, that got shut down immediately but it was clearly what she learned in her home.  I don't know if Kim K sparked some trend of "making the trashy whorish look available" as that was well underway before they stepped on the scene - I think that's giving them far too much credit but they are definitely contributors. Young impressionable girls should be taking their marching orders from the women in their lives and not celebs - if they're are then there's something missing at home.



I never said it was Kim's fault.  I lay blame on her divorced parents & their lack of interest or involvement in her life for how she turned out. But I also lay some blame on the media for giving these so called reality celebrities & rap/pop stars the elevated position to become a role model for young impressionable girls.  Kim did not start the "slut trend" but she & her family are major contributors to it along with many pop stars, rap stars, & musicians who depend on gyrating on stage, simulating sex, dressing worse that $2 street walkers for attention & sales.  Like it or not, these are the images young impressionable boys & girls gravitate to...boys for raging hormone fantasies & girls because they think that's what boys want & it will get them the attention they want.  There are thuggish music videos of rap stars with slutty looking women gyrating all around & young boys think that's the life.  Girls see this & think they need to behave this way to get a boyfriend.  It's all just one big clusterf*ck!!  The media give these entertainers a pass & talk about how wonderful they look, how they're the be all, end all in fashion & fawn all over them like they're the best thing God ever put upright on 2 legs.  Kids these days are blasted from every side with images that this is what girls should look like.  To me, this is a major society failure.  Too many parents don't want to put in the actual hard work it takes to truly parent a child...they would rather just be their children's friend.  Kids these days have enough friends, they need parents who will set rules & boundaries for them & not take any whining sh*t off them.
This girl's life is sad to say the least.  I have seen her on the rare occasion & when she sees me, she goes the other way.  She looks like crack whore & from what I have heard, she lives with her drug dealer boyfriend in his van when they are not flopping on someone's couch.  She has an addiction to pharmaceutical drugs, especially Xanax which the kids call bars these days.  She's a known "bar whore".  I've heard this from some of my son's friends who say she'll have sex with anyone to get what she wants.  It's really is sad because this girl will wind up being a statistic & probably found dead somewhere.  When she & my son first started seeing each other, I tried to set certain boundaries for her when she was with us & tried to show her she had other options to emulate but she bluntly told me to F*ck off, I wasn't her mother, & she was going to do what the hell she wanted.  My response to that was she could do what she wanted but not around our family & not with our son.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> I never said it was Kim's fault.  I lay blame on her divorced parents & their lack of interest or involvement in her life for how she turned out. But I also lay some blame on the media for giving these so called reality celebrities & rap/pop stars the elevated position to become a role model for young impressionable girls.  Kim did not start the "slut trend" but she & her family are major contributors to it along with many pop stars, rap stars, & musicians who depend on gyrating on stage, simulating sex, dressing worse that $2 street walkers for attention & sales.  Like it or not, these are the images young impressionable boys & girls gravitate to...boys for raging hormone fantasies & girls because they think that's what boys want & it will get them the attention they want.  There are thuggish music videos of rap stars with slutty looking women gyrating all around & young boys think that's the life.  Girls see this & think they need to behave this way to get a boyfriend.  It's all just one big clusterf*ck!!  The media give these entertainers a pass & talk about how wonderful they look, how they're the be all, end all in fashion & fawn all over them like they're the best thing God ever put upright on 2 legs.  Kids these days are blasted from every side with images that this is what girls should look like.  To me, this is a major society failure.  *Too many parents don't want to put in the actual hard work it takes to truly parent a child...they would rather just be their children's friend. * Kids these days have enough friends, they need parents who will set rules & boundaries for them & not take any whining sh*t off them.
> This girl's life is sad to say the least.  I have seen her on the rare occasion & when she sees me, she goes the other way.  She looks like crack whore & from what I have heard, she lives with her drug dealer boyfriend in his van when they are not flopping on someone's couch.  She has an addiction to pharmaceutical drugs, especially Xanax which the kids call bars these days.  She's a known "bar whore".  I've heard this from some of my son's friends who say she'll have sex with anyone to get what she wants.  It's really is sad because this girl will wind up being a statistic & probably found dead somewhere.  When she & my son first started seeing each other, I tried to set certain boundaries for her when she was with us & tried to show her she had other options to emulate but she bluntly told me to F*ck off, I wasn't her mother, & she was going to do what the hell she wanted.  My response to that was she could do what she wanted but not around our family & not with our son.


I wasn't suggesting you were blaming Kim per se only stating that the fault lies solely with her parents. But you can say the bolded again. My best friend's mom, who is a HS principle, tells us stories about the parents interactions with their kids that sound so incredibly foreign to me. She can't even take a kid's cell phone without their parent coming to the school to get the phone back rather than try to scold their underperforming child for using their phone in school. Some people, unfortunately, have little-to-no shot at life depending on the circumstances they're born in and the "it take a village" mentality is certainly dead and gone. I'm usually just shocked at how fast these kids are and how much they know at such a younger age. I don't think at 15 I completely understood what a BJ was and probably has just stopped playing  with Barbie only 3 years earlier...now my 14 year old nephew is receiving sext messages, some more explicit than anything I think I've ever sent my SO. I need to up my game.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Yeezy Season 4...
> 
> Twitter
> View attachment 3460957
> View attachment 3460958
> 
> 
> So basically it's- Spanx Season 4.


I've been on a call with our legal counsel for almost an hour and a half now...I stopped listening about 25 mins into the call...I just lol'd out loud at these pics while on the call. Kanye is delusional. Some of them have nice booties though.


----------



## pixiejenna

So yeazus let his models wear their underwear/leggings outside on a football field this time? Super original what a visionary! Good thing I was sitting down for this one  I would have been blown off my feet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gillianna

When is Kanye going to know that Spanx hit it first and does it better?


----------



## Lounorada

*Kanye's Yeezy Season 4 in chaos: Guests left trapped on buses for an hour and models start FAINTING after being forced to stand in the sun at star's shambolic and delayed NYFW catwalk show *

*The 39-year-old showed his latest collection for Adidas at a private show on New York's Roosevelt Island on Wednesday, where guests had to line up and wait outside the abandoned Smallpox Hospital*
*Attendees were shuttled to the location by chartered buses from Manhattan, with many complaining about the long, unglamorous ride*
*Multiracial extras of different shapes and sizes wore nude bodysuits in the middle of the grass while models walked around the perimeter in Kanye's designs*
*Kim Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, and Kylie Jenner dressed in neutral, skin-baring outfits for the occasion, but were quite late — which some people are attributing to the show's late start*
After holding his fashion show at Madison Square Garden in February — and combining it with an album debut and concert — the only way Kanye West could have possibly outdone himself this Fashion Week was to basically rent out an island.

The 39-year-old rapper-cum-fashion-designer transported the New York fashion crowd to Roosevelt Island on Wednesday, inviting major magazine editors, bloggers, and street style stars to board chartered buses in Midtown Manhattan that would take them to the skinny sliver of land east of the city.

There, in Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park over an hour and a half past the 3pm scheduled start time, Mr. Kim Kardashian debuted his Season 4 collection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3778466/Kanye-s-Yeezy-Season-4-models-start-FAINTING-forced-stand-blazing-sun-hour-former-smallpox-hospital-lengthy-delays-quirky-NYFW-catwalk-show.html#ixzz4Jby5igzz

Ridiculous on so many levels.
'Mr. Kim Kardashian'  Oh, the shade


----------



## redney

Mess. Why is PMK missing this? Banned perhaps?


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe PMK is banned because underwear and underboob are required to attend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chagall

LavenderIce said:


> Elizabeth Taylor was one of the lasts of the Hollywood golden era.   She had beauty, talent, a tumultuous personal/love life and a commitment to philanthropy.  She overcame her personal struggles with addiction and health problems.  Her legacy is AIDS research.  Kim can't compare.


Liz Taylor was a natural beauty with her only plastic surgery coming late in life in the form of facelifts. She did much to support the fight against AIDS. She was also a home wrecker. Ask Debbie Renolds. She went from man to man (and even back again with Richard Burtin). As much as I have no use for Kim this latter is something she hasn't done.


----------



## V0N1B2

Chagall said:


> Liz Taylor was a natural beauty with her only plastic surgery coming late in life in the form of facelifts. She did much to support the fight against AIDS. She was also a home wrecker. Ask Debbie Renolds. She went from man to man (and even back again with Richard Burtin). As much as I have no use for Kim this latter is something she hasn't done.


Give her time, doll. She's 35 and on husband #3 so she's got lots of time to get into Liz Taylor territory


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Yeezy Season 4...
> 
> Twitter
> View attachment 3460957
> View attachment 3460958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically it's- Spanx Season 4.


Lol 

Genuine question but what is all that?  I seriously don't understand.  Is it an "Avant-garde" fashion parade or something.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omfg I read on another site that models were passing out because of the heat and no one for yeah Kamp helped them. That audience members actually helped them by giving them their own water. They had a pic of the girl down in the grass. Also the ones who walked the runway couldn't even walk, one gave up halfway through and took her shoes off. I wonder if it's because the shoes are so shotty or the runway was uneven.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Models FAINTED???!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

pixiejenna said:


> Omfg I read on another site that models were passing out because of the heat and no one for yeah Kamp helped them. That audience members actually helped them by giving them their own water. They had a pic of the girl down in the grass. Also the ones who walked the runway couldn't even walk, one gave up halfway through and took her shoes off. I wonder if it's because the shoes are so shotty or the runway was uneven.



OMG!! That sounds terrible!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

One pic had a girl crouching down and almost looks like she's going into the fetal position and another pic had about 4-5 girls sitting down in the grass. A few who attended the show tweeted their concern for the models well being watching them peel over to see what else these girls will have to endure for the show.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really wish everybody would stop indulging him.


----------



## mari_merry




----------



## Bag*Snob

All I can think of are the extras in the Walking Dead. That is how the zombies walk.


----------



## cdtracing

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really wish everybody would stop indulging him.



You & me both!


----------



## cdtracing

mari_merry said:


>




OMG!!   I get the taking off the shoes but what the hell is going on with her leg, shoulder & arm???  Is that makeup??  They looked like Zombies on the Walking Dead!  Maybe Kanye will be designing the costumes for the series next season.

In the second video, those heels were out of whack & looked ready to break.  And people are stupid enough to pay for this garbage???  I wouldn't buy a single thing endorsed or supposedly designed by him or any of the Kartrashians!!
I honestly don't understand why anyone would give him the time of day in the fashion world!


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the dress, but again it looks like a nightie. 

(And unless she's Rihanna or Gaga, she should not wear those boots.)


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West is currently unveiling his new Yeezy collection with Kim Kardashian for New York Fashion Week.

So their children North, three-years-old, and Saint, 10-months-old, were seen stepping out with their nannies in New York City on Wednesday.

North looked cute wearing a turquoise Yeezy 'The Life of Pablo' sweater and white sneakers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nveils-new-collection-NYFW.html#ixzz4Jct6X2aJ


----------



## mari_merry

At Yeezy Season 4 fashion show on September 7, 2016


----------



## twinkle.tink

clydekiwi said:


> Thats not the answer



Not trying to be antagonistic...but why?

Is is really, in any way, shape or form impacting your life and if it is...that's is completely within your power.

I actually get a chuckle out of Kim and her circus....I come to this thread to see the pictures and laugh at commentary, condescension and general 'clutching of pearls'...but even as a mother of an almost 8 year old girl and raging hormone teen age boy and grown men, this 'klan' has no impact on me personally or my family. Neither my daughter nor hormone addled son have any knowledge of them.

They do not run through my social media. We watch very little TV, so definitely no 'entertainment news' or their show, etc.
It seems to me, ignoring them is a very reasonable, workable solution. 



berrydiva said:


> *Sad that this girl had no role models and had to turn to Kim as one but that's hardly Kim's fault and 100% her mom's fault.* My nephew had some hussie sexting him while they were both 14, that got shut down immediately but it was clearly what she learned in her home.  I don't know if Kim K sparked some trend of "making the trashy whorish look available" *as that was well underway before they stepped on the scene *- I think that's giving them far too much credit but they are definitely contributors. Young impressionable girls should be taking their marching orders from the women in their lives and not celebs - if they're are then there's something missing at home.



I will never buy the...they are bad role model...arguments. If those are one's children's role models...that is 100% on you.

Since the beginning of time, there have been other's imposing their morality and standards on others.

Not directed at you Berry or anyone...just in general...

Talk about, stay in your lane.  You mind your business and I shall mind mine.
My great grandmother was an amazing woman who somehow always remained nonjudgmental, yet let you know what she stood for in her personal behavior, what she expected from us and our family...and yet, unconditional love and understanding should you choose a different path or had different inherent leanings.
She would say, "Oh, honey, that's fine for some, but just not for us." She had a different standard for myself and my sister. On the surface that seems unfair, but it really wasn't. She had a way of cutting through the BS and embracing natural tendencies, yet pushing each of us to be the best we could personally be. I am forever grateful for the lessons she taught me. When I was only 22, I was going through a messy divorce with an infant son. While my other relatives were clucking their collective tongues, she told me to hold my head high, correct my mistakes, forgive others their mistakes and above all just keep striving to improve. Here she was at over 90, empowering me and telling me to send anyone giving me grief her way. "Life is messy sometimes, anyone trying to judge you for your particular mess needs to be reminded they have all had their messes at one time or another."

To me, in the absence of actual harming others...everyone, even the K's, deserve to live their lives as they see fit. 

"Slut shaming"...geez! that's been happening since some women were putting berry or beet juice on their lips and cheeks and some were saying...."I would never!"
Everything after that is moot. Everyone will have their own standards.


----------



## pixiejenna

Glad to see they spared the kids from being forced to go to another fashion show.


----------



## V0N1B2

mari_merry said:


> At Yeezy Season 4 fashion show on September 7, 2016


You know you look a mess when Tyga is the best dressed at the "fashion show".


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> You know you look a mess when Tyga is the best dressed at the "fashion show".



 I'm dead!!


----------



## mari_merry

After Yeezy fashion show leaving Negril Village restaurant in Manhattan on September 7, 2016


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West is currently unveiling his new Yeezy collection with Kim Kardashian for New York Fashion Week.
> 
> So their children North, three-years-old, and Saint, 10-months-old, were seen stepping out with their nannies in New York City on Wednesday.
> 
> North looked cute wearing a turquoise Yeezy 'The Life of Pablo' sweater and white sneakers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nveils-new-collection-NYFW.html#ixzz4Jct6X2aJ



How wonderful...just what everyone needs....over the knee, plastic, foggy boots.  I guess Kanye can start a new cologne line called Sweaty Foot Stank.


----------



## VickyB

That undergarment Kim's wearing is cut so high. She must have the biggest wedgie going on.  Kylie and her under boob, I just can't.


----------



## V0N1B2

Remind you of anyone's show?


----------



## twinkle.tink

Interesting perspective on Kayne's show....from a friend:



> True fact: When I was in grad school, I was in a performance art piece by Kanye West's collaborator, Vanessa Beecroft, and I wrote about it for Feed Magazine, which was one of these now-archaic things called a "web magazine," which paid me! Regularly! Quite well!! (True fact #2: it was a lot easier to go to grad school in NYC during the dot com boom.) Also, as part of it, I got to wear a white suit made by Helmut Lang. I still remember the texture of the fabric. Whoa.
> 
> I had mostly forgotten about this until I started reading about Beecroft lately, and now this sentence about her work with models is making me laugh:
> 
> "Who understands duration better than those for whom enforced passivity is an occupational hazard? Who is more at home with the punishments of an indefinite wait?"
> 
> I WAS IN GRAD SCHOOL.



Interesting piece about Vanessa Beecroft.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I literally almost feel bad for Kim. Almost.


----------



## myown

Decophile said:


> All Yeezy seasons look the same to me.


agree


----------



## pukasonqo

Decophile said:


> All Yeezy seasons look the same to me.



You mean a mess?


----------



## Yoshi1296

The Yeezy collection was terrible as usual. 

The highlight for today was definitely the Tom Ford show. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## dangerouscurves

His shows are always a joke. ALWAYS!


----------



## Oryx816

When will someone finally say " The emperor has no clothes!"


----------



## mkr

mari_merry said:


> After Yeezy fashion show leaving Negril Village restaurant in Manhattan on September 7, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> OTE]
> I don't know if others do this but when I wear lace up boots, I push the laces down into the boot so it has a cleaner look. She should have done this.  She looks sloppy, especially with the hair.  It needs brushed. But if it's hot out why any boots?  Models are fainting and they bring in North in a long sweatshirt, they wear coats. I think they bring the coats so they are covered in case any garments bust out at the seams.  Which could probably happen at any given moment!
> 
> What statement was Kanye making with all the models in underwear in the park?  Down with clothing?  Up with spanx?  If it makes sense to someone, please explain it to me.


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> Give her time, doll. She's 35 and on husband #3 so she's got lots of time to get into Liz Taylor territory


She's not that young. Liz was on a roll at that age lol. Liz was married 8 times.


----------



## White Orchid

I love the look on their faces.  It's like they're trying so, so hard to feign interest lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Those thighs


----------



## myown

myown said:


> North is cute, but I never get why parents dress their 3 year olds in Bikinis





White Orchid said:


> I'm sure there are enough pedos out there savouring these photos of North.  They live for these kind of beach snaps, sickos that they are.



look at that cute bath suit Penny wears




or Reign


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> look at that cute bath suit Penny wears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Reign


It's very cute and much more toddler-appropriate I agree, but I still don't like seeing their photos made for public (and possibly paedophile) consumption.  But that's just me.


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> It's very cute and much more toddler-appropriate I agree, but I still don't like seeing their photos made for public (and possibly paedophile) consumption.  But that's just me.


I agree on the public part.
I actually meant a more appropriate bathing suit for an "average" toddler who's parents and aunts are fame whores


----------



## terebina786

mari_merry said:


> After Yeezy fashion show leaving Negril Village restaurant in Manhattan on September 7, 2016



I actually like this look... But for fall.  Those thigh highs on everyone right now is making me melt.


----------



## Sasha2012

myown said:


> I agree on the public part.
> I actually meant a more appropriate bathing suit for an "average" toddler who's parents and aunts are fame whores


Like these pics below?

Google Penelope swimsuits and you'll find more bikini pics than North. Personally I prefer one piece suits on children but I don't see a problem with kids wearing a two piece. In some countries it's norm not for kids to wear any tops at all at the beach. The problem is the sickos out there sexualizing children in their minds.


----------



## redney

Appropriateness aside, I dislike 2 pieces/shirtless because of the additional exposed skin to cover with sunblock. That's just me, don't know what anyone else does.


----------



## mkr

I don't know if others do this but when I wear lace up boots, I push the laces down into the boot so it has a cleaner look. She should have done this. She looks sloppy, especially with the hair. It needs brushed. But if it's hot out why any boots? Models are fainting and they bring in North in a long sweatshirt, they wear coats. I think they bring the coats so they are covered in case any garments bust out at the seams. Which could probably happen at any given moment!

What statement was Kanye making with all the models in underwear in the park? Down with clothing? Up with spanx? If it makes sense to someone, please explain it to me.


----------



## cdtracing

mari_merry said:


> After Yeezy fashion show leaving Negril Village restaurant in Manhattan on September 7, 2016



This is the best outfit she's worn in a long time.  I wish she would wear the coat like it's meant to be worn...not like a shawl or off one shoulder.  I don't know why she's wearing a coat in the first place, especially if it was so hot that models were fainting.  That's too hot for a coat.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 8, 2016


----------



## dell

Seriously??? Wearing herself huh?[emoji15]


----------



## sdkitty

mari_merry said:


> Out in New York on September 8, 2016


I'm sure it's all expensive but it all looks cheap to me - boots, glasses, all of it.   Good thing all her fans can go get similar look from KMart of Walmart


----------



## LemonDrop

It is almost 90f/32c in NYC today. Models are fainting in their underwear. Does she ever just live? Like simply wear a lightweight dress because it's a blistering hot day? Or is every damn moment of her life a calculated attempt to make her a walking billboard to sell crap.


----------



## josieblime

mari_merry said:


> Out in New York on September 8, 2016



This is simply ghastly to me. She clearly loves the product she has become. [emoji45]


----------



## mkr

Her glasses are crooked....


----------



## zen1965

These boots do nothing for her stumpy legs. Quite the contrary.


----------



## White Orchid

I've been to NY in the Summer.  It was bloody awful.  I think she seriously is of the adage that all publicity is good publicity, hence the hideous outfits of late.


----------



## gukina

Nice


----------



## Hobbsy

Dressing like it's 40 degrees out when it's 90 just plain looks like you're a crazy person.


----------



## mari_merry

North West rocks LV  




September 8, 2016


----------



## madamefifi

Dear Kim,

Thigh high boots should look like this:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




How do you not know this? I'm worried about you, girl.


----------



## dell

madamefifi said:


> Dear Kim,
> 
> Thigh high boots should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462089
> 
> 
> Not this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462091
> 
> 
> How do you not know this? I'm worried about you, girl.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

It was 90 degrees today. She's like one of those people who get their new fall/summer wardrobe early and is so eager to wear it that weather be dammed....she's gonna wear it regardless.


----------



## mkr

Aren't they Yeezy boots?  Who made them that huge in the first place?


----------



## labelwhore04

madamefifi said:


> Dear Kim,
> 
> Thigh high boots should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462089
> 
> 
> Not this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462091
> 
> 
> How do you not know this? I'm worried about you, girl.



 This is so accurate. The way Kim wears thigh high boots irks me to to end, it's just so wrong.


----------



## VickyB

Those black boots of her remind me of elephant trunks - I don't know why.


----------



## lilapot

Over at Vogue, I cant find a single article about what really happened at the Yeezy fashion. No proper review of how everything went instead  they just talked about Kanye's fashion, his casting call, his models. And I remember reading Vogue articles mocking Taylor so I now believe Vogue is kissing Kanye's as$ but for what though? Smh


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Like these pics below?
> 
> Google Penelope swimsuits and you'll find more bikini pics than North. Personally I prefer one piece suits on children but I don't see a problem with kids wearing a two piece. In some countries it's norm not for kids to wear any tops at all at the beach. The problem is the sickos out there sexualizing children in their minds.


lol okay, you won.


----------



## lilapot

myown: lmao

Re the bikini on kids issue, it's normal I agree but the problem is if you post bikini shots of your baby girl online making it readily accessible to pedos and sickos of the world. Or if you let the paps get a hold of these shots so they can publish it anywhere.


----------



## lizmil

Elizabeth Taylor was beautiful in her younger days. The violet eyes. Kim has nothing on her.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

I think she's wearing the boots extra big because her correct SHOE size is too small for her in the thighs.  I know you remember when the thigh fat was hanging out the top of her boots!!!


----------



## Stansy

zen1965 said:


> These boots do nothing for her stumpy legs. Quite the contrary.


They look like long fishermen´s boots to me... without the heel


----------



## bag-princess

mari_merry said:


> North West rocks LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 8, 2016






we were laughing about this yesterday!  once again her rabid fans try to make it seem like kim is the first mother on earth to give their daughter one of the speedy nano bags!  or can afford to!   i belong to a few FB LV groups and there is always someone buying one of these for their young daughter! some even younger than North.


----------



## LavenderIce

mkr said:


> I think she's wearing the boots extra big because her correct SHOE size is too small for her in the thighs.  I know you remember when the thigh fat was hanging out the top of her boots!!!


I have to wear my OTK boots in a size larger than my shoe size for that reason.  Yes, muffin top thighs, but I wear tights or leggings or a longer tunic as not to draw attention to them.  However, I am more seasonally appropriate and wear them in the fall winter.  I also do not wear clear plastic ones.


----------



## Chagall

bag-princess said:


> we were laughing about this yesterday!  once again her rabid fans try to make it seem like kim is the first mother on earth to give their daughter one of the speedy nano bags!  or can afford to!   i belong to a few FB LV groups and there is always someone buying one of these for their young daughter! some even younger than North.


North looks cute with that bag. Love her curles.


----------



## V0N1B2

LavenderIce said:


> I have to wear my OTK boots in a size larger than my shoe size for that reason.  Yes, muffin top thighs, but I wear tights or leggings or a longer tunic as not to draw attention to them.  However, I am more seasonally appropriate and wear them in the fall winter.  *I also do not wear clear plastic ones*.


What? What kind of fashionista are you if you don't wear clear plastic thigh high boots in the summer? I hope you at least wear clear plastic mules that are too big. No? Ones with goldfish in the platform? Everyone who is anyone knows that you wear black suede thigh high boots and a heavy jacket worn partially off the shoulders in 90 degree heat and high humidity values.
Ugh! I don't know what to say about this Lavey.
You can't sit with us


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 9, 2016


----------



## Chagall

OMG this see through top business seems to be a trend for her.


----------



## Stansy

I need bleach. Gallons of it.


----------



## V0N1B2

Why is she wearing snowboard pants? Is Iceface Whiteface open already?


----------



## mkr

I had a pair of parachute pants decades ago.


----------



## Hobbsy

Wonder what her boobs look like? Having never seen them.


----------



## berrydiva

I like those pants.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

bag-princess said:


> we were laughing about this yesterday!  once again her rabid fans try to make it seem like kim is the first mother on earth to give their daughter one of the speedy nano bags!  or can afford to!   i belong to a few FB LV groups and there is always someone buying one of these for their young daughter! some even younger than North.



Yup! My little one loves her Mini. [emoji12] (Yes I know it's a little obnoxious, but it's too cute, especially since I'm usually carrying my Speedy too.)


----------



## DesigningStyle

oo_let_me_see said:


> Yup! My little one loves her Mini. [emoji12] (Yes I know it's a little obnoxious, but it's too cute, especially since I'm usually carrying my Speedy too.)
> View attachment 3462817


Gorgeous little girl!  I doubt anyone even notices her LV!  Sorry I am OT, but she is just darling.


----------



## Hobbsy

Didn't we wear those pants in the 80's?!!


----------



## limom

I guess I can expect Kim to wear see thru pants, next summer. ( commando of course)


----------



## bag-princess

oo_let_me_see said:


> Yup! My little one loves her Mini. [emoji12] (Yes I know it's a little obnoxious, but it's too cute, especially since I'm usually carrying my Speedy too.)
> View attachment 3462817





she is so adorable!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

V0N1B2 said:


> What? What kind of fashionista are you if you don't wear clear plastic thigh high boots in the summer? I hope you at least wear clear plastic mules that are too big. No? Ones with goldfish in the platform? Everyone who is anyone knows that you wear black suede thigh high boots and a heavy jacket worn partially off the shoulders in 90 degree heat and high humidity values.
> Ugh! I don't know what to say about this Lavey.
> You can't sit with us



Whips my arm out of my coat sleeve and let's it drop off my shoulder while wearing a sheer baby blue bra. Is that better? [emoji23]


----------



## LavenderIce

oo_let_me_see said:


> Yup! My little one loves her Mini. [emoji12] (Yes I know it's a little obnoxious, but it's too cute, especially since I'm usually carrying my Speedy too.)
> View attachment 3462817



She is such a beauty! [emoji173]️


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Didn't we wear those pants in the 80's?!!


YES!


----------



## Tivo

oo_let_me_see said:


> Yup! My little one loves her Mini. [emoji12] (Yes I know it's a little obnoxious, but it's too cute, especially since I'm usually carrying my Speedy too.)
> View attachment 3462817


She's adorable!


----------



## rockhollow

This whole outfit is a NO!
I don't like the front of the trousers and not another see-through top. 
There really comes a time to put the girls away, but I know that's probably not going to happen. As mentioned, I feel a sheer top phase coming on.

I watched a bit of Kanye's fashion show. There was probably some nice under garments on some of the women in the centre part of his show, but not really what one would think of when contemplating fashion.
I didn't like the drab colours so much. I love neutrals, but with some colour. And all those oversized clothes on thin models, mmmm - another no.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> YES!


They should be left there!


----------



## LemonDrop

Undergarments. UNDER. As in under your clothes for support and modesty.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

DesigningStyle said:


> Gorgeous little girl!  I doubt anyone even notices her LV!  Sorry I am OT, but she is just darling.



You are so sweet. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## oo_let_me_see

bag-princess said:


> she is so adorable!!!



Thank you bag-princess. [emoji173]️


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


> She is such a beauty! [emoji173]️



Thanks M! Xoxo


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Tivo said:


> She's adorable!



Thank you Tivo. [emoji173]️

Sorry for the multiple posts everyone. 10 years on the forum and I still haven't learned to multi-quote. [emoji13]

Back to Kim, she's started looking pretty to me. But these last couple of days, she looks extra plasticky, and not just the boots. [emoji16]


----------



## caitlin1214

Sophie-Rose said:


> I would applaud any woman showing off her mastectomy scar!!!
> You're a f-ing hero for what you went through, wear that scar with pride!



I would applaud anyone deciding what to do with their mastectomy scar.

Tig Notaro is a perfect example of someone owning her mastectomy scars. (She chose not to have reconstructive surgery.)

This was from her stand-up special, Boyish Girl: 
https://www.buzzfeed.com/skarlan/ti...r-scars-to-p?utm_term=.dcloPmKq6G#.uvmMo0vWR2


----------



## caitlin1214

White Orchid said:


> Actually for me it was her looks.  Yes she was a serial monogamist or however you'd describe her, but I think she will forever be renown for her face and yes, her exquisite jewellery collection.  Oh and her wardrobe lol.


Speaking of Elizabeth Taylor's jewelry: I had no idea that one of Elizabeth Taylor's pearls used to belong to Queen Mary I of England. (It was a wedding gift from Philip II of Spain).


----------



## ChanelMommy

Not a fan of her sunnies.


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> I wonder what reaction would i get walking sans bra as i have a normal boob and a reconstructed one with no nipple and a huge scar from the mastectomy...i usually don't wear bras on summer and i am not a celebrity so i wonder will i get good on me for not giving a toss or would be aaaghhhh, look at that scar!
> Watch this space



My dear, from me you would only get applause.  I admire your courage and I hope there are only good things in store for you in the future.


----------



## caitlin1214

Is she seriously wearing a bathing suit under a macrame dress?


----------



## mari_merry

At the Harper's Bazaar 'ICONS' party in NYC on September 9, 2016


----------



## pukasonqo

caitlin1214 said:


> I would applaud anyone deciding what to do with their mastectomy scar.
> 
> Tig Notaro is a perfect example of someone owning her mastectomy scars. (She chose not to have reconstructive surgery.)
> 
> This was from her stand-up special, Boyish Girl:
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/skarlan/ti...r-scars-to-p?utm_term=.dcloPmKq6G#.uvmMo0vWR2



Thank you for the kind words ladies, i should really thank each one of you personally but i am a zero multi quoting!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
And i will check tig notaro [emoji846]


----------



## Stansy

Notice to Kim: get a tailor.


----------



## Lounorada

madamefifi said:


> Dear Kim,
> 
> Thigh high boots should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462089
> 
> 
> Not this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462091
> 
> 
> How do you not know this? I'm worried about you, girl.


----------



## Lounorada

oo_let_me_see said:


> Yup! My little one loves her Mini. [emoji12] (Yes I know it's a little obnoxious, but it's too cute, especially since I'm usually carrying my Speedy too.)
> View attachment 3462817


So cute!


----------



## myown

V0N1B2 said:


> What? What kind of fashionista are you if you don't wear clear plastic thigh high boots in the summer? I hope you at least wear clear plastic mules that are too big. No? Ones with goldfish in the platform? Everyone who is anyone knows that you wear black suede thigh high boots and a heavy jacket worn partially off the shoulders in 90 degree heat and high humidity values.
> Ugh! I don't know what to say about this Lavey.
> You can't sit with us


perfect


----------



## LaAgradecida

Her face looks like it's going to melt!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love the lace gown, until I saw the diaper butt view.

On a side note, anyone notice the pathetic 50 year old men with fan pictures wishing she'd scribble her signature on them? I thought only teeny boppers thought these people were gods.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

kittenslingerie said:


> I love the lace gown, until I saw the diaper butt view.
> 
> On a side note, anyone notice the pathetic 50 year old men with fan pictures wishing she'd scribble her signature on them? I thought only teeny boppers thought these people were gods.


Just creepy old men who love that her T and A are always on display!


----------



## whimsic

kittenslingerie said:


> I love the lace gown, until I saw the diaper butt view.
> 
> On a side note, anyone notice the pathetic 50 year old men with fan pictures wishing she'd scribble her signature on them? I thought only teeny boppers thought these people were gods.



They sell these autographed pictures on ebay to teeny boppers.


----------



## VickyB

I can't believe how tightly controlled shots of her a$$ are these days. When we are "graced" with one, all I can think is: this one is released b/c she thinks it is flattering. OMG! This chick is delusional.


----------



## myown

kittenslingerie said:


> I love the lace gown, until I saw the diaper butt view.
> 
> On a side note, anyone notice the pathetic 50 year old men with fan pictures wishing she'd scribble her signature on them? I thought only teeny boppers thought these people were gods.


i think he´s one of them that sell autographs eBay and other platforms. i doubt he wants her signature for himself. he looks like a professional signature hunter to me


----------



## mkr

Gee wiz they didn't show the pics where Kim busted out the seams of that dress.  Here ya go


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Gee wiz they didn't show the pics where Kim busted out the seams of that dress.  Here ya go






  how many times does this have to happen for her to get a clue that she needs to stop wearing clothes to small for that gargantuan behind off hers!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> What? What kind of fashionista are you if you don't wear clear plastic thigh high boots in the summer? I hope you at least wear clear plastic mules that are too big. No? Ones with goldfish in the platform? Everyone who is anyone knows that you wear black suede thigh high boots and a heavy jacket worn partially off the shoulders in 90 degree heat and high humidity values.
> Ugh! I don't know what to say about this Lavey.
> You can't sit with us



Right? Don't you ladies know that clear glass heaux shoes are in this season? 



LavenderIce said:


> Whips my arm out of my coat sleeve and let's it drop off my shoulder while wearing a sheer baby blue bra. Is that better? [emoji23]



Haha! 

I could try wearing my lab coat like that the next time at work!


----------



## Stansy

caitlin1214 said:


> I could try wearing my lab coat like that the next time at work!


----------



## Chagall

mari_merry said:


> At the Harper's Bazaar 'ICONS' party in NYC on September 9, 2016


She is definitely in a see through trend now. It's got her undivided attention. Everything transparent. It is like she is unclothed. Where will she progress from here. Wait, she's already been there.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Gee wiz they didn't show the pics where Kim busted out the seams of that dress.  Here ya go


MADE MY WEEK! Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

Decophile said:


> Yeah, I'm here to check out what thirst looks like today.  If yesterday's 5 gallon chug didn't quench, what will it take today?  It's all lighthearted tomfoolery and I'm having fun.
> 
> But here's what's not fun:  My boyfriend's 13 year old daughter, who I love dearly, came to visit me last weekend. She loves hanging out at my house and lately she mostly loves being with her baby sister.  She's a sweet, unobnoxious, and wonderful girl, though her mom is certifiable and addicted to cosmetic surgery, lies about her age, tells her daughter that you can only measure the worthiness of a spouse if he buys you a giant ring, and doesn't encourage her daughter to _do _anything other than tend to her looks, because that's the only currency she thinks a woman has to spend, etc., etc.  So as much as I love this girl, there are other forces at play in her life that can yet turn her into a Kim worshipper or whatever.  I took a bunch of photos of her with my baby last weekend, and in every single photo I noticed she was making duckface.  While holding her 11 month old sister.  Also lately she seems to loathe clothing.  She wears next to nothing, and her underwear is visible through the nothing that she's wearing.
> 
> That's what disturbs me.  There's a connection between the promoted Kardashian vapidity and my sorta step-daughter's newly adopted duckface in photos and disdain for clothing.  She's 13, not yet menstruating, but she's already 5'7 and all bare legs. I told my boyfriend that it was all good for now while our daughter still pooped herself, but that soon I would have to institute a clothing non-optional policy for visiting my girl.  Because I have every right to present to my girl what is acceptable attire.  And this has all of zero to do with my views on sexuality.  I have more sex than a porn star.  You don't get knocked up at 47 through abstinence or infrequent coitus, to borrow a Sheldonism [emoji23]


Oh man, I see this SO MUCH out here in the LA area and it just makes me so sad. In our house, it was get out of the bathroom ASAP, wear appropriate clothing (although didn't have much choice growing up in Connecticut), but most importantly .. get the BEST education so that you have a great career and NOT be dependent on a man.  My mother loved Katherine Hepburn (we grew up not far from where she grew up), so independence was key. I see so many pretty young gals out here, being schlepped around the fancy retail stores by these old, gross men .. it really makes me want to barf (because sadly, my visual tendencies take over and the thought of having to be in bed .. [emoji43][emoji44]).  Just sayin' .. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrsinsyder

Nice look here.


----------



## White Orchid

When your weave and 10 strands of real hair collide.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> When your weave and 10 strands of real hair collide.






i soooo miss the laughing and hand slapping smiley!!


----------



## legaldiva

This is all so very tragic to me. Her daughter and all the other girls who aspire to the kardashian standard of life. Yet I still stalk this page. It's fascinating


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> When your weave and 10 strands of real hair collide.


----------



## mkr

Why isn't she wearing a wig to cover that sh!t up?  I don't want to see that.


----------



## TC1

That profile view looks like Octomom.


----------



## Chagall

CeeJay said:


> Oh man, I see this SO MUCH out here in the LA area and it just makes me so sad. In our house, it was get out of the bathroom ASAP, wear appropriate clothing (although didn't have much choice growing up in Connecticut), but most importantly .. get the BEST education so that you have a great career and NOT be dependent on a man.  My mother loved Katherine Hepburn (we grew up not far from where she grew up), so independence was key. I see so many pretty young gals out here, being schlepped around the fancy retail stores by these old, gross men .. it really makes me want to barf (because sadly, my visual tendencies take over and the thought of having to be in bed .. [emoji43][emoji44]).  Just sayin' ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Are you sure they are not out with their dads lol.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

This is so random I know but I found this old Cosmpolitan magazine from 2011 with an interview with Kim and had to share [emoji16]lol. She used to be cute back then


----------



## cdtracing

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is so random I know but I found this old Cosmpolitan magazine from 2011 with an interview with Kim and had to share [emoji16]lol. She used to be cute back then
> View attachment 3466669
> View attachment 3466670



Amazing what 5 yrs & a ton on PS will do to you.


----------



## Stansy

What does it say on the bottom of the first page? "Kim says dress sizes are "just a ???"
I would love to know as she doesn´t seem to understand the concept of dress sizes.


----------



## clevercat

My goodness, Khole (top right hand photo) looks like a different person!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Had to dig the magazine out of the paper trash bin [emoji85]. Here is the full interview including cover pic [emoji12].


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


>



One sad looking bun.


----------



## mkr

She loves to work out every day?


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> She loves to work out every day?


I think by that she means her almost-daily runs to Epione.


----------



## White Orchid

Found this old photo of her with her natural hairline.


----------



## White Orchid

And here where she's pretending she knows how to dance


----------



## mkr

Then she burned off all her baby hair cells and hasn't had a hair grow since.

She was at her best when she was with Reggie.  I think he motivated her to work out and she dressed better.  She should have stopped the PS here.


----------



## mkr

Well I'm glad she had SOME PS...


----------



## myown

she truly looked off next to Paris


----------



## lizmil

The little bit I read of that article you posted still sounded like she has no substantive thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her new face looks better.


----------



## redney

lizmil said:


> The little bit I read of that article you posted still sounded like she has no substantive thoughts.


Because she doesn't.


----------



## Lejic

mkr said:


> Well I'm glad she had SOME PS...



I see what you mean but to me the photo on the left just looks like a normal, average woman. If I saw somebody on the street I wouldn't think "ugly."


----------



## myown

also on the left photo she has no makeup on while on the right her makeup seems professional


----------



## dell

She looks like Sandra bullock on the right.

People don't always understand what make up can really do.


----------



## kemilia

dangerouscurves said:


> One sad looking bun.


Are there no mirrors in her house? Looks like there is substantial hair loss happening.


----------



## redney

kemilia said:


> Are there no mirrors in her house? Looks like there is substantial hair loss happening.


Her hair, or what's left of it, has been like this for several years.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Looking through this thread like





I see nothing has changed around here...Kimberly is still Kimberly. 

Sidenote- Caught Ye's concert last week and had a great time. I was unsure about the floating stage but that ish legit felt like a party. I'm considering catching another show, honestly.


----------



## VickyB

Lejic said:


> I see what you mean but to me the photo on the left just looks like a normal, average woman. If I saw somebody on the street I wouldn't think "ugly."


 I would.


----------



## legaldiva

She used to look so normal.


----------



## VickyB

legaldiva said:


> She used to look so normal.


Normal but still tacky.


----------



## CeeJay

*'I will f*****g laser you with alien eyes': Kanye West slams fashion critics who 'misunderstand his work' in bizarre rant - as he claims Yeezy is one of the 'top trendsetting brands' in the world*

*The 39-year-old covers W magazine's first-ever his-and-hers fashion issue*
*Despite his Yeezy Season 4 show being critically panned, Kanye insisted during his interview that it is 'one of the leading trendsetting brands' *
*Kanye compared himself to Will Ferrell's character in Elf, explaining that he made the 'number one requested Christmas present of 2015' *
*The rapper-turned-designer also insisted he is misunderstood in the fashion industry, claiming he won't be understood until he is gone *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-trendsetting-brands-world.html#ixzz4KML8j54L 
http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
On bullet point #4 - PLEASE be gone Yeezy, PUHLEEZE!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He is concerning...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

legaldiva said:


> She used to look so normal.


I think she looked cute back then, better than foggy plastic boots and flashing nipples.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Miami on September 15, 2016


----------



## mkr

Ride'em cowboy...


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> Ride'em cowboy...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

She looks like a truck stop hooker.  Ghastly from head to toe.


----------



## poopsie

Just be grateful only the front view was included


----------



## LavenderIce

I'll take tacky Vintage Kim over try hard, sleeve falling, nipple flashing, compression garment wearing plastic face Kim any day.


----------



## cdtracing

CeeJay said:


> *'I will f*****g laser you with alien eyes': Kanye West slams fashion critics who 'misunderstand his work' in bizarre rant - as he claims Yeezy is one of the 'top trendsetting brands' in the world*
> 
> *The 39-year-old covers W magazine's first-ever his-and-hers fashion issue*
> *Despite his Yeezy Season 4 show being critically panned, Kanye insisted during his interview that it is 'one of the leading trendsetting brands' *
> *Kanye compared himself to Will Ferrell's character in Elf, explaining that he made the 'number one requested Christmas present of 2015' *
> *The rapper-turned-designer also insisted he is misunderstood in the fashion industry, claiming he won't be understood until he is gone *
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-trendsetting-brands-world.html#ixzz4KML8j54L
> On bullet point #4 - PLEASE be gone Yeezy, PUHLEEZE!



There's something wrong with him mentally.


----------



## berrydiva

This thread has become so depressing...she's just really sad.


----------



## cdtracing

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 15, 2016



I've seen hookers dress better.  At least we can be thankful that her bustier is lined so we don't have to see her nipples.


----------



## mkr

Her boobs are sagging.


----------



## coconutsboston

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 15, 2016


Odd juxtaposition - before her winter parkas and double Spanx were hanging on for dear life, now she's barely covered and her underwire is trying to make a break for it.


----------



## DesigningStyle

This photo of her on the left looks like her bro, Rob.


----------



## dell

coconutsboston said:


> Odd juxtaposition - before her winter parkas and double Spanx were hanging on for dear life, now she's barely covered and her underwire is trying to make a break for it.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Stansy

Stansy said:


> What does it say on the bottom of the first page? "Kim says dress sizes are "just a ???"
> I would love to know as she doesn´t seem to understand the concept of dress sizes.


"Dress sizes are just a number" and on a scale of 0 to 10 her "body confidence is a 8.5".
Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## poopsie

Stansy said:


> "Dress sizes are just a number" and on a scale of 0 to 10 her "body confidence is a 8.5".
> Thanks for the good laugh!



sounds like the minus sign was omitted


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Kim just asked me to tell you guys this [emoji12]: 



PS: not a fan of her and her clan but some comments here are really mean [emoji85]


----------



## Stansy

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Kim just asked me to tell you guys this [emoji12]:
> View attachment 3467896
> 
> 
> PS: not a fan of her and her clan but some comments here are really mean [emoji85]


Well - in the past years (especially since being with Kanye) she has looked so smug that I cannot help but think that she is super-judgemental. Of course I could be wrong


----------



## mari_merry

Kimberly at it again 










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cy-selfies-says-s-just-showing-spray-tan.html


----------



## mari_merry




----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Stansy said:


> Well - in the past years (especially since being with Kanye) she has looked so smug that I cannot help but think that she is super-judgemental. Of course I could be wrong



I've also noticed the style degeneration after West joined the clan, but what do rappers know about style and being classy? All they see in their life and video clips are semi naked desperate girls who shake anything they have to get a 3 sec screen time. Women to them are "b**ches" and "h**s" so he is treating/ selling his wife that way. 
Let's not forget that for someone like Kim, her only talent "merchandise" is her body, the clock is ticking away. Every day after being 25years old make you an "old" damaged goods in her world. The competition with her own 19 years old sister is getting vicious and Kim is throwing her last cards on the table before she retired and wait for North to come of age so she can "manage" her aka, exploit her. 
Personal opinion and I can be wrong. For me she is really desperate and quite pathetic to watch. I keep checking this thread from time to time because I enjoy the catty comments but some of them are beyond catty.


----------



## sally.m

a few more photos, much less flattering angles!


----------



## mkr

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Kim just asked me to tell you guys this [emoji12]:
> View attachment 3467896
> 
> 
> PS: not a fan of her and her clan but some comments here are really mean [emoji85]


Please Kim.  There was an entire episode about how judgmental Kim is and her sisters hated her for it and played some joke on her because of it.

By the way that's some great contouring on her abs.


----------



## berrydiva

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I've also noticed the style degeneration after West joined the clan, but what do rappers know about style and being classy? All they see in their life and video clips are semi naked desperate girls who shake anything they have to get a 3 sec screen time. Women to them are "b**ches" and "h**s" so he is treating/ selling his wife that way.
> Let's not forget that for someone like Kim, her only talent "merchandise" is her body, the clock is ticking away. Every day after being 25years old make you an "old" damaged goods in her world. The competition with her own 19 years old sister is getting vicious and Kim is throwing her last cards on the table before she retired and wait for North to come of age so she can "manage" her aka, exploit her.
> Personal opinion and I can be wrong. For me she is really desperate and quite pathetic to watch. I keep checking this thread from time to time because I enjoy the catty comments but some of them are beyond catty.


There's is strange thing that happens in this thread where you will notice folks come in who start off sans-snark and then within a few weeks go into full blown catty. It seems to be infectious - I find it interesting. Some comments are funny, some are try-hard IMO. I do wonder though what constantly needing to be so catty and constantly looking for something to criticize does to a person. I'm kind of in the same boat as you, at this point, she's become pathetic to watch because you can see her desperation. She's struggling with the waning interest in her and growing interest in Kylie. But the reality is that Kim mostly brings this on herself....she cried about not wanting to be naked anymore in photoshoots and now all she does is pose naked - just own up to the fact that you're nothing more than an object.



sally.m said:


> a few more photos, much less flattering angles!


I really don't understand this outfit...at all.


----------



## cdtracing

This whole family needs a come to Jesus meeting.


----------



## redney

cdtracing said:


> This whole family needs a come to Jesus meeting.


They've had it. It's called come to Yeezus - and look at the hot messes they are now most of the time.


----------



## knasarae

Does she get the waistline of her jeans altered?  I'm asking because my butt/thighs have always been a size bigger than my waist.  I'm sure her ratio is far greater and those don't look like stretch jeans.


----------



## poopsie

All I can say is thank gawd for the Go to First Unread at the top of the page so I don't have to scroll past those pics............once was more than enough


----------



## gillianna

Kim would shock people more if she wore one of her old bandage dresses and showed off her previous style then doing the naked and see through pictures.  After Hump her style got lost.   And in he pictures it is not like Kanye looks so impressed with her or even seems to show a loving glance. But he always seems so happy with his male friends.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

berrydiva said:


> There's is strange thing that happens in this thread where you will notice folks come in who start off sans-snark and then within a few weeks go into full blown catty. It seems to be infectious - I find it interesting. Some comments are funny, some are try-hard IMO. I do wonder though what constantly needing to be so catty and constantly looking for something to criticize does to a person. I'm kind of in the same boat as you, at this point, she's become pathetic to watch because you can see her desperation. She's struggling with the waning interest in her and growing interest in Kylie. But the reality is that Kim mostly brings this on herself....she cried about not wanting to be naked anymore in photoshoots and now all she does is pose naked - just own up to the fact that you're nothing more than an object.
> 
> I really don't understand this outfit...at all.



What I also noticed was that most of the "anti- Kim" individuals are the ones who watch every episode of her reality and know every line she said and every outfit she wore...


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Does she get the waistline of her jeans altered?  I'm asking because my butt/thighs have always been a size bigger than my waist.  I'm sure her ratio is far greater and those don't look like stretch jeans.


I get some of mine altered that don't have stretch and I don't even think my waist to hip ratio is that crazy. Oldest trick in the book if you don't want that pucker in the back. 



Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> What I also noticed was that most of the "anti- Kim" individuals are the ones who watch every episode of her reality and know every line she said and every outfit she wore...


Yes! It's so funny...and not only that, provide recaps of the show. It's okay to admit that you like the show or enjoy their entertainment. Lol.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I get some of mine altered that don't have stretch and I don't even think my waist to hip ratio is that crazy. Oldest trick in the book if you don't want that pucker in the back.



Yea that pucker drives me nuts.  That's why I love leggings lol!!


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> Yea that pucker drives me nuts.  That's why I love leggings lol!!


I specifically only wear jeggings (or jeans with lots of stretch) just because of that issue... I already get enough dresses and skirts altered to fit! LOL


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Miami on September 16, 2016


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Yea that pucker drives me nuts.  That's why I love leggings lol!!


Same here...at this point, I almost live in leggings or jeggings. Those who think leggings are not pants will deal because they fit properly without spending money on alterations.


----------



## VickyB

Stansy said:


> Well - in the past years (especially since being with Kanye) she has looked so smug that I cannot help but think that she is super-judgemental. Of course I could be wrong



She is super-judgemental , unsympathetic and often just mean. It's all documented on every episode of KUWTK.


----------



## VickyB

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> What I also noticed was that most of the "anti- Kim" individuals are the ones who watch every episode of her reality and know every line she said and every outfit she wore...



I  watch the show. It's the best bad TV out there! It's a classic train wreck.


----------



## CeeJay

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> What I also noticed was that most of the "anti- Kim" individuals are the ones who watch every episode of her reality and know every line she said and every outfit she wore...



I hear what you are saying, but to be honest .. this is the way this thread has ALWAYS been .. so if you don't want to deal with it, then you might just not want to subscribe/read it.  Bottom line, you are not going to change other's behavior and it's not about you, so I guess I really don't understand why some get very upset over this.  If someone comes after you or other members in the thread, then of course .. you/they have every right to be upset .. but Kim is a "public" persona and her actions and families actions are (in some cases) fraught with issues/errors, and the like .. so they are going to be commented on.  Don't let it get to you ..


----------



## White Orchid

Spanx under Spanx.  Lol, I love this woman


----------



## berrydiva

She is sucking in her stomach so hard. It's not that serious, is it?


----------



## maryg718

Irishgal said:


> Why is her mouth always open, like a low functioning dolt?


That's her "sexy" look!


----------



## mari_merry




----------



## mkr

Where's that dang jacket when you need it?


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> Where's that dang jacket when you need it?


----------



## CeeJay

What's up with Jonathan; he's looking not well (as in sick) at all!


----------



## terebina786

They both look sick.. Like they're going to pass out any second.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Kim looks like the zombie version of Octomom.

Jonathan looks like a woman trying to be a man, but missing the mark!


----------



## cdtracing

LaAgradecida said:


> Kim looks like the zombie version of Octomom.
> 
> Jonathan looks like a woman trying to be a man, but missing the mark!



Jonathan looks more feminine than Caitlyn....there, I said it!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Well her butt looks like it's deflated suddenly. She looks thin


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 16, 2016



This is an ok look. I like those shoes.


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in Miami on September 16, 2016


----------



## dell

I guess Kanye had to go with the cleavage bearing look too [emoji15]


----------



## berrydiva




----------



## shiny_things

knasarae said:


> Does she get the waistline of her jeans altered?  I'm asking because my butt/thighs have always been a size bigger than my waist.  I'm sure her ratio is far greater and those don't look like stretch jeans.



I think she must. I got junk in the trunk and finding jeans that fit is basically impossible because my waist is a good 2 sizes smaller than my hips. There is one place I get my jeans from because they make jeans that fit women with curves. All other jeans are really loose around my waist in order to fit my ass. But then again my ass is real. Tight dresses absolutely do not work either. They look great on my boobs and ass but sag around the waist. Urgh.

FWIW I don't like to pick on other women's looks if they are natural, but I'm here for terrible PS and the like all day.


----------



## morgan20

This is the best she has looked in years


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

CeeJay said:


> I hear what you are saying, but to be honest .. this is the way this thread has ALWAYS been .. so if you don't want to deal with it, then you might just not want to subscribe/read it.  Bottom line, you are not going to change other's behavior and it's not about you, so I guess I really don't understand why some get very upset over this.  If someone comes after you or other members in the thread, then of course .. you/they have every right to be upset .. but Kim is a "public" persona and her actions and families actions are (in some cases) fraught with issues/errors, and the like .. so they are going to be commented on.  Don't let it get to you ..



People are on this thread for different reasons so not just trashing and roasting. Personally it saves me hours of watching their show as the news feed on here is almost instant. I don't have a lot of time and I'd rather spend my time doing other positive things in my day and this thread is working for me. Having an opinion that differs than yours or, maybe the majority of the followers of this thread, doesn't mean I can't express it. Showing people who don't agree with you "the door" , in this case the unsubscribe/unread button, is a worrying behaviour. We live in a free world where people can have different opinions about things and still co-exist in a respectful environment. I'm entitled to my own opinion and expressing it doesn't necessarily mean I'm trying to change yours. I'm not a fan btw, I've stated my personal opinion in a previous post, you might want to read it. This is a Kim K and Kanye West thread, and not the Kim K and Kanye West hate thread, so unless the name changes, you will still some me popping in from time to time giving my 2 cents.


----------



## VickyB

Yikes! If she didn't have those implants, her boobs would almost be tube socks with a few marbles weighting them down.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Jonathan looks more feminine than Caitlyn....there, I said it!!


Jonathan is quite pretty actually.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Yikes! If she didn't have those implants, her boobs would almost be tube socks with a few marbles weighting them down.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## GoGlam

She is thinner than the hump days now I think.


----------



## whimsic

That scraggly hair though..


----------



## Irishgal

I will give her credit- she's learned to time her open mouth BJ pose perfectly. The paid paps must love her.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> People are on this thread for different reasons so not just trashing and roasting. Personally it saves me hours of watching their show as the news feed on here is almost instant. I don't have a lot of time and I'd rather spend my time doing other positive things in my day and this thread is working for me. Having an opinion that differs than yours or, maybe the majority of the followers of this thread, doesn't mean I can't express it. Showing people who don't agree with you "the door" , in this case the unsubscribe/unread button, is a worrying behaviour. We live in a free world where people can have different opinions about things and still co-exist in a respectful environment. I'm entitled to my own opinion and expressing it doesn't necessarily mean I'm trying to change yours. I'm not a fan btw, I've stated my personal opinion in a previous post, you might want to read it. This is a Kim K and Kanye West thread, and not the Kim K and Kanye West hate thread, so unless the name changes, you will still some me popping in from time to time giving my 2 cents.



Love this[emoji173]️


----------



## CeeJay

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> People are on this thread for different reasons so not just trashing and roasting. Personally it saves me hours of watching their show as the news feed on here is almost instant. I don't have a lot of time and I'd rather spend my time doing other positive things in my day and this thread is working for me. Having an opinion that differs than yours or, maybe the majority of the followers of this thread, doesn't mean I can't express it. Showing people who don't agree with you "the door" , in this case the unsubscribe/unread button, is a worrying behaviour. We live in a free world where people can have different opinions about things and still co-exist in a respectful environment. I'm entitled to my own opinion and expressing it doesn't necessarily mean I'm trying to change yours. I'm not a fan btw, I've stated my personal opinion in a previous post, you might want to read it. This is a Kim K and Kanye West thread, and not the Kim K and Kanye West hate thread, so unless the name changes, you will still some me popping in from time to time giving my 2 cents.



I'm sorry if you took offense to what I wrote; it was not intended to say that you could not have an opinion .. quite honestly, in my opinion .. that's what makes the world interesting .. different viewpoints.  

Maybe I read your initial comment incorrectly, as I had thought that all the negative and/or "trashing" comments in this thread bothered you, and that's why I had said that if reading them upset you, then maybe it wasn't worth it to look at this thread.  Again, my apologies, truly .. was not trying to say that you should not voice an opinion!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

CeeJay said:


> I'm sorry if you took offense to what I wrote; it was not intended to say that you could not have an opinion .. quite honestly, in my opinion .. that's what makes the world interesting .. different viewpoints.
> 
> Maybe I read your initial comment incorrectly, as I had thought that all the negative and/or "trashing" comments in this thread bothered you, and that's why I had said that if reading them upset you, then maybe it wasn't worth it to look at this thread.  Again, my apologies, truly .. was not trying to say that you should not voice an opinion!!!



Love this too. Very classy + intelligent response. [emoji173]️


----------



## kkfiregirl

Irishgal said:


> I will give her credit- she's learned to time her open mouth BJ pose perfectly. The paid paps must love her.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji108]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

CeeJay said:


> I'm sorry if you took offense to what I wrote; it was not intended to say that you could not have an opinion .. quite honestly, in my opinion .. that's what makes the world interesting .. different viewpoints.
> 
> Maybe I read your initial comment incorrectly, as I had thought that all the negative and/or "trashing" comments in this thread bothered you, and that's why I had said that if reading them upset you, then maybe it wasn't worth it to look at this thread.  Again, my apologies, truly .. was not trying to say that you should not voice an opinion!!!



No harm done dear [emoji4] .


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Miami on September 17, 2016


----------



## AECornell

I think she realizes she is being outdone by her youngest sisters. She didn't start wearing no bra/see through shirts until Kendal did it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016



Gravity is not your friend when your boobies are that big.


----------



## White Orchid

She is obviously proud of her areoles.  Gotta admire her for that.  Said. No. One.Ever.


----------



## mkr

I think she's competeing with Kylie.  Kylie is younger, thinner, getting more popular.  She's even selling real merchandise.  Kim just goes out to do pap walks.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> She is obviously proud of her areoles.  Gotta admire her for that.  Said. No. One.Ever.




She's not proud - she is desperate! That is why her head is hung in shame. She knows how it looks- just awful! Kendall can get away with it and her itty bitties. Kim should never leave home without at least one bra on those udders!


----------



## lizmil

Why doesn't she just skip the shirt altogether?

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terebina786

I think Kim is actually thinner than Kylie now... She looks emaciated and weak like she can't even hold herself up.


----------



## Hobbsy

terebina786 said:


> I think Kim is actually thinner than Kylie now... She looks emaciated and weak like she can't even hold herself up.


You forgot the Lol at the end?


----------



## mkr

lizmil said:


> Why doesn't she just skip the shirt altogether?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Cuz it's Yeezy and she's his only advertisement.


----------



## terebina786

Hobbsy said:


> You forgot the Lol at the end?



Nope.  I mean her butt aside, she doesn't look healthy or have any kind of life in her face anymore.


----------



## mkr

Knee length shorts are not a short girl's friend.


----------



## LaAgradecida

terebina786 said:


> I think Kim is actually thinner than Kylie now... She looks emaciated and weak like she can't even hold herself up.



Agreed! [emoji106]

Never EVER thought I'd say this, but Kylie looks better.

And at least on Kylie some of this stupidity is age appropriate. 

On Kim it just looks thirsty as hell.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> I think she's competeing with Kylie.  Kylie is younger, thinner, getting more popular.  She's even selling real merchandise.  Kim just goes out to do pap walks.



This is Kylie's future.


----------



## Hobbsy

terebina786 said:


> Nope.  I mean her butt aside, she doesn't look healthy or have any kind of life in her face anymore.


The life got sucked out of her face years ago and a lot of PS can't be all that healthy for a person? She's far from emaciated though!!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


>


I'm gonna +1 this because laughing at this mess is all that can be done!


----------



## Lounorada

Her a$$ looks like it's trying to vacate her body  

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

Great I already saw her underboob now I gotta look at sideboob!


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> I will give her credit- she's learned to time her open mouth BJ pose perfectly. The paid paps must love her.



She looks like one of those plastic blow up sex dolls in that 2nd picture.


----------



## Lounorada

And if you 'need' to wear spanx/shapewear underneath a skin-tight bodysuit and skinny jeans, then you probably shouldn't be wearing a skin-tight bodysuit and skinny jeans.
This desperate need to appear perfect is extremely sad. It must be utterly exhausting to live the vapid life this family leads and to be completely void of self-esteem while doing so.


----------



## Lounorada

Photoshop fail: Where's the rest of her back? 

Tumblr


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Photoshop fail: Where's the rest of her back?
> 
> Tumblr


----------



## kkfiregirl

Lounorada said:


> Photoshop fail: Where's the rest of her back?
> 
> Tumblr



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Dang no photoshop on this one.  When she sees this she's going straight to the dentist.


----------



## V0N1B2

Girl, bye!


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Photoshop fail: Where's the rest of her back?
> 
> Tumblr



Its an illusion! Her top is is a graphic to look just like the door LOL


----------



## mkr

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016


Did she photoshop the left side in the first pic?


----------



## Hobbsy

Lounorada said:


> Photoshop fail: Where's the rest of her back? [emoji23]
> 
> Tumblr


Must be part of that emaciated thing?!!


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Did she photoshop the left side in the first pic?


She has some big udders!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> She is obviously proud of her areoles.  Gotta admire her for that.  Said. No. One.Ever.


What's wrong with her areolas? 



Lounorada said:


> Photoshop fail: Where's the rest of her back?
> 
> Tumblr


Such a sad pathetic mess.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Miami on September 17, 2016


----------



## terebina786

That last look is just gross.


----------



## VickyB

lizmil said:


> Why doesn't she just skip the shirt altogether?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



Doesn't she only do that for money?


----------



## VickyB

This get up is just the BEST!!!! Is she now stumping for  Frederick's of Hollywood? Where the heck is she going?  I was hoping for a full on a$$ shot but at least we got a half moon! That bodysuit is about to cut her in half.  ALso, I think she is wearing spanx under the bodysuit. Clearly not for modesty. I think PMK is the only mother on the planet that would say "Kimmy, you looked so terrific! So proud of you!". 
I wonder if they ever ask themselves what Robert Sr. would think? I just don't see him signing off of this ish.


----------



## deltalady

Smh. I have no words for this outfit.


----------



## cdtracing

Add a leash to that collar & she could be a sex pet.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> Add a leash to that collar & she could be a sex pet.[/QUOT
> 
> Good one!


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> Actually, only the leash is needed.


That's what I said.  She's already got the collar, just needs the leash.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> That's what I said.  She's already got the collar, just needs the leash.


Yes, realized it after my post! Mea culpa!


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't get why anyone would want people to see that gross mess??!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016



Heidi Fleiss! Come and get your girl!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

The Photoshopping around her waist and thighs is just soooo obvious.  She really needs to invest in someone who is not so amateurish.


----------



## White Orchid

Can someone explain to me what's happening here with her waistline?


----------



## White Orchid

Please.  Someone?  Anyone


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Please.  Someone?  Anyone
> View attachment 3469668



Either that's the part her waist meets the fat transfer or her Spanx cut the flesh on her waist.


----------



## dell

White Orchid said:


> Please.  Someone?  Anyone
> View attachment 3469668



That's what it truly looks like. Without photoshop [emoji15][emoji16]


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Either that's the part her waist meets the far transfer or her Spanx cut the flesh on her waist.


Personally, I think her Photoshop guy took the weekend off


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Personally, I think her Photoshop guy took the weekend off



[emoji16] Or that [emoji3]


----------



## dell

White Orchid said:


> Personally, I think her Photoshop guy took the weekend off



Maybe he quit and PMK has taken over! She is getting a little older and doesn't see as well as she used to [emoji848]


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Please.  Someone?  Anyone
> View attachment 3469668



So much bad going on here. The waist situation I think might be caused by 8 pairs of too small a size of spanx .
How about the pouch of fat under her arm pit. Doesn't that often happen when one wears the wrong bra size? She's not wearing one so God knows what's up there. Speaking of her being braless, it pains me to look at that poor skin having to support those implants. Ugh.


----------



## VickyB

dell said:


> That's what it truly looks like. Without photoshop [emoji15][emoji16]



She's really messed up her body. It's only going down hill from here. She's a walking Botched episode.
I betcha that her next dentist visit will be for a new boob job.


----------



## YSoLovely

2011 Kim weeps at what has become of her "style".
20 carat diamond ring, but dressed like she gets paid to have sex with men. Just sad what Kanye makes her do.


----------



## LavenderIce

That black "dress" is vulgar.


----------



## whimsic

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016



WTFISTHIS?!  She looks like a nasty, worn out, unwashed whore.


----------



## clevercat

The clothes are getting smaller (as in less of them) and more sheer with every *outfit*. Why doesn't she just go naked?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mkr said:


> Did she photoshop the left side in the first pic?



Good eyes [emoji6]! Haven't noticed first time


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

White Orchid said:


> The Photoshopping around her waist and thighs is just soooo obvious.  She really needs to invest in someone who is not so amateurish.



Or investing in a personal trainer. For someone Who likes to walk around semi-naked, she might want to be a bit toned.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016



From a "business point of view " if she keeps dressing the way she has been doing lately, no magazine will pay her to pose naked anymore.

Talking about posing naked, anyone has any info about Kylie's cooperation with Playboy? I assume that's the next "natural step"


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Just pray for the kids y'all


----------



## Chagall

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016


She totally disgusts me. Absolute and complete trash. Hookers don't dress like that.  There is something wrong with her mentally.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> Can someone explain to me what's happening here with her waistline?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469667


Goody for her she's got herself a new prop. Really cute baby btw.


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> She totally disgusts me. Absolute and complete trash. Hookers don't dress like that.  There is something wrong with her mentally.


Correction: with them *both*.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> Correction: with them *both*.


You are right assuming he 'approves' her attire lol.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## mkr

I think when you get lipo, the fat re-appears in other places you might not expect.  And when you sit, your gut/back fat is more pronounced.  So Kim you should never sit down.

But these pics are proof she doesn't work out.  No muscle tone what.so.ever.


----------



## mkr

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'll just leave this here....



Sophie your video doesn't work...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'll try again from my laptop...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

fixed it (I hope!)


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> I think when you get lipo, the fat re-appears in other places you might not expect.  And when you sit, your gut/back fat is more pronounced.  So Kim you should never sit down.
> 
> But these pics are proof she doesn't work out.  No muscle tone what.so.ever.



True.  If she worked out we would be seeing all the pap shots to and selfies inside the gym.  

Whenever I see her in workout clothes I just figure she was running late and didn't shower.  

The thought of Kimberly as a gym rat doesn't occur to me since she has repeatedly proven herself to be a PS rat.  Yes, plastic surgery AND Photoshop.  [emoji57]


----------



## mundodabolsa

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> From a "business point of view " if she keeps dressing the way she has been doing lately, no magazine will pay her to pose naked anymore.



Of course they will because all the people who are disgusted and repulsed by her can't stop looking at her and can't stop talking about her.  That's all that matters. 

I REALLY don't get all the disgust toward her.  The attire may be vulgar and her ass may be bizarre but the woman's body looks great, and it's not even the body type I personally find most beautiful or anything.


----------



## White Orchid

Her ass may be bizarre?  Lol.  May be?  Um.  OK.


----------



## White Orchid

And as someone pointed out elsewhere - she's sitting by a pool.  She has *supposedly* slimmed down.

She has a teeny-tiny waist.  Supposedly.

And yet there she is.  In her Spanx and black jeans.

Her kid is wet and has obviously been in the pool.

So has North.

And yet here she is, sans bikini bod, all covered up and with a coat or whatever covering her lap.

How utterly convenient when your personal pap has the weekend off.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mundodabolsa said:


> Of course they will because all the people who are disgusted and repulsed by her can't stop looking at her and can't stop talking about her.  That's all that matters.
> 
> I REALLY don't get all the disgust toward her.  The attire may be vulgar and her ass may be bizarre but the woman's body looks great, and it's not even the body type I personally find most beautiful or anything.



I can only speak for myself as I'm not the representative of this thread.

I don't feel disgusted towards her, as it is still a feeling and having a feeling towards something/someone means that you care which I don't. I don't participate in any form of sponsoring/promoting the K Klan, meaning I don't buy merchandise, magazines that praise them or even clicking on links that forward you to sites that have articles about them as I'm well aware that will only elevate their online value and their market value in general leading to more publicity and money for them. My point there was you won't pay money to see something you can already see for free. Which is the case for someone whose only talent is a plastically enhanced body and very poor taste in dressing it. I'm pretty sure you would be shocked if a woman dressed in that outfit walked pass you while you're having dinner in a restaurant, lovely body or not, so why is she an exception to what we all consider appropriate.


----------



## Hobbsy

mundodabolsa said:


> Of course they will because all the people who are disgusted and repulsed by her can't stop looking at her and can't stop talking about her.  That's all that matters.
> 
> I REALLY don't get all the disgust toward her.  The attire may be vulgar and her ass may be bizarre but the woman's body looks great, and it's not even the body type I personally find most beautiful or anything.


Great body? No. Dresses disgusting. Yes. I've never watched their show, bought any of their crap, don't read any articles on them. I do stop in here to see what gross thing she's showing the world that day.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I can only speak for myself as I'm not the representative of this thread.
> 
> I don't feel disgusted towards her, as it is still a feeling and having a feeling towards something/someone means that you care which I don't. I don't participate in any form of sponsoring/promoting the K Klan, meaning I don't buy merchandise, magazines that praise them or even clicking on links that forward you to sites that have articles about them as I'm well aware that will only elevate their online value and their market value in general leading to more publicity and money for them. My point there was you won't pay money to see something you can already see for free. Which is the case for someone whose only talent is a plastically enhanced body and very poor taste in dressing it. I'm pretty sure you would be shocked if a woman dressed in that outfit walked pass you while you're having dinner in a restaurant, lovely body or not, so why is she an exception to what we all consider appropriate.



I got your point, the second part of my comment was not directed toward you specifically, sorry if it seemed that way.  People may not go out and buy a magazine with naked pics of Kim, but they are for sure going to visit the websites where those pics are published regardless of how many times they've seen her naked body.  Did you know that every time this blog publishes a Kardashian-related post their page visits skyrocket??  Their own editors have admitted it and publish the content specifically hoping for that. It's like clockwork for them.  Put up a post of Kardashian carrying a purse, boom, instant clicks surge.  The hunger for Kim info and pics isn't going away.  If anything the more outrageous she acts, the more people get excited to see what she can come up with next. 

And you may not realize it, but by even commenting on this thread you are definitely engaging in the continued promotion of the K clan.  As long as you talk about them you are participating in it. 

And I also don't think she's an exception to what we consider appropriate at all.  Of course I'd be shocked to see a half-naked woman walking around.  What I don't get is the horror over the state of her body.  The analysis of tiny lumps of fat in normal places and people saying they want to vomit over the size of her areolas when I've personally never seen two women with similar areolas to begin with.


----------



## mkr

mundodabolsa said:


> Of course they will because all the people who are disgusted and repulsed by her can't stop looking at her and can't stop talking about her.  That's all that matters.
> 
> I REALLY don't get all the disgust toward her.  The attire may be vulgar and her ass may be bizarre but the woman's body looks great, and it's not even the body type I personally find most beautiful or anything.


The disgust probably comes from Kim's claims that she works out so hard and diets out the @ss to look this way, when it's plastic surgery and spanx and contour and smoke and mirrors.  She would get more respect if she just said, hey I got this way by having all my fat sucked out of me and yes it's fake boobs and fake butt.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The disgust should be that this woman is damn near 40 with two kids, and still need to compete with her younger sister  who is almost  two decades younger than her. Excuse my lack of sentence structure.


----------



## terebina786

Hubby and I were coming back from the movies last night and this girl in the elevator was dressed like one of the Ks.  We got out and hubby was like I don't know why girls think that looks good but I guess his dismay is because he was heavy into the Toronto party scene and he's seen it all.


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> The disgust should be that this woman is damn near 40 with two kids, and still need to compete with her younger sister  who is almost  two decades younger than her. Excuse my lack of sentence structure.


Yes your sentence structure is abominable.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I type too fast lol my bad


----------



## mkr

Sophie-Rose said:


> fixed it (I hope!)


Not fixed Sophie


----------



## mkr

You know if I had all her money I'd be at the dentist too. Except I'd be like, " CHECK OUT MY NEW BOOBIES!!!"


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mundodabolsa said:


> I got your point, the second part of my comment was not directed toward you specifically, sorry if it seemed that way.  People may not go out and buy a magazine with naked pics of Kim, but they are for sure going to visit the websites where those pics are published regardless of how many times they've seen her naked body.  Did you know that every time this blog publishes a Kardashian-related post their page visits skyrocket??  Their own editors have admitted it and publish the content specifically hoping for that. It's like clockwork for them.  Put up a post of Kardashian carrying a purse, boom, instant clicks surge.  The hunger for Kim info and pics isn't going away.  If anything the more outrageous she acts, the more people get excited to see what she can come up with next.
> 
> And you may not realize it, but by even commenting on this thread you are definitely engaging in the continued promotion of the K clan.  As long as you talk about them you are participating in it.
> 
> And I also don't think she's an exception to what we consider appropriate at all.  Of course I'd be shocked to see a half-naked woman walking around.  What I don't get is the horror over the state of her body.  The analysis of tiny lumps of fat in normal places and people saying they want to vomit over the size of her areolas when I've personally never seen two women with similar areolas to begin with.



I had to like your comment [emoji4]! This is exactly what I said in one of my first comments in this thread. I mainly directed it to people who list links to dailymail and other gossip sites. I Know exactly what you mean by even mentioning them still makes them make money. I'm not an e commerce expert but I know the power of click throughs and conversions that's why I try to minimise the damage by not using links to sites or hashtag or mentions using @ ... Etc. 
 I completely understand your point about unintentionally promote them while we don't want to. Bad/horrible publicity is still after all a publicity. Maybe we should control the damage by not using her name so often. Let's choose together a nickname for her and her husband? My best, not very creative, option would be "the hobbit" and the "Gayfish" [emoji12] Any South Park lovers out there? 

I don't spend time analysing areoles or lumps and pumps. I'm not perfect my self and definitely not worried about others judging mine as I keep them nicely tucked in and covered,something that she doesn't do. I believe that the more you show out there, the more you leave people the opportunity to judge and comment. Haven't seen anyone commenting about Jessica Alba's areoles, wonder why that is? 
last question is rhetorical of course [emoji6])


----------



## mundodabolsa

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I completely understand your point about unintentionally promote them while we don't want to. Bad/horrible publicity is still after all a publicity. Maybe we should control the damage by not using her name so often. Let's choose together a nickname for her and her husband? My best, not very creative, option would be "the hobbit" and the "Gayfish" [emoji12] Any South Park lovers out there?
> 
> I don't spend time analysing areoles or lumps and pumps. I'm not perfect my self and definitely not worried about others judging mine as I keep them nicely tucked in and covered,something that she doesn't do. I believe that the more you show out there, the more you leave people the opportunity to judge and comment. Haven't seen anyone commenting about Jessica Alba's areoles, wonder why that is?
> last question is rhetorical of course [emoji6])



I don't mind them either way so I personally I don't mind contributing to their popularity. I find the whole hate to love thing people have going with them pretty fascinating.  

Also don't mind people commenting on her areolas when she puts them out there and totally get that's why she is so judged.  What I find weird is people finding them so odd-looking or repulsing for being large.  I want to ask if these people have not spent time in a women's locker room?? 

Ok enough about that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mundodabolsa said:


> And I also don't think she's an exception to what we consider appropriate at all.  Of course I'd be shocked to see a half-naked woman walking around.  What I don't get is the horror over the state of her body.  The analysis of tiny lumps of fat in normal places and people saying they want to vomit over the size of her areolas when I've personally never seen two women with similar areolas to begin with.



Yes, all this is agreeable. The over analysis and shock over a small roll of fat  - she's human, everyone who is not anorexic has at least some fat somewhere. And I know many will come out and say, 'Oh I sit like that all the time and NEVER have rolls of fat' blah blah - well, folks are different. Bodies are different. Point being, she's allowed to have tiny rolls or large rolls of fat, who cares. It's not a big deal. Yes, she photoshops herself to death and hopes she didn't have them, but hey, it's not a perfect world. SHe promotes this image of perfection and it seems here folks buy into that image, that's why every imperfection is analyzed and looked on at with horror. 

Same goes for her breasts/nips/areolas, some people are horrified at 'the enormous size OMGG!!!!' but there isn't a global standard for areolas and nipples, they come in all shapes and sizes. 

Ok, I'll step off my soapbox now.


----------



## mkr

Well there's a chart published by the AMA all about breast size versus areola size and what is considered normal areola size and Kim's areolas fall far out of the normal range for her height and weight and breast size.  

Just kidding.  I made that up.


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> I don't mind them either way so I personally I don't mind contributing to their popularity. I find the whole hate to love thing people have going with them pretty fascinating.
> 
> Also don't mind people commenting on her areolas when she puts them out there and totally get that's why she is so judged.  What I find weird is people finding them so odd-looking or repulsing for being large.  I want to ask if these people have not spent time in a women's locker room??
> 
> Ok enough about that.


Oh is that the issue with her areolas...that people find them being large to be repulsing? Areolas come in all sorts of sizes....not like a woman can control what hers will look like naturally. And I agree, if finding her areolas to be odd-looking, it's probably due to not seeing many naked women or bare breast. Her's look pretty normal to me.


----------



## tweegy

I'm sorry I ever criticized her rut with fashion back in the day. Given they way she's dressing now... [emoji85]

Also, folks saying that they don't participate in the Kardashian circus wishing they would go away... posting in forums and bumping the topic is in fact feeding it. You don't have to buy their stuff to contribute  to their pockets or relevance.. but you do contribute in other forms to their relevance in a chain...whether it's a love or hate contribution... 

The Ks don't affect my life in anyway shape or form. Don't get why folks wish death on these people, it ain't that serious. 

Not directed at anyone one poster.. 

Just my 2c


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Well there's a chart published by the AMA all about breast size versus areola size and what is considered normal areola size and Kim's areolas fall far out of the normal range for her height and weight and breast size.
> 
> Just kidding.  I made that up.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I almost believed you!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> Well there's a chart published by the AMA all about breast size versus areola size and what is considered normal areola size and Kim's areolas fall far out of the normal range for her height and weight and breast size.
> 
> Just kidding.  I made that up.



I know you did


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Oh is that the issue with her areolas...that people find them being large to be repulsing? Areolas come in all sorts of sizes....not like a woman can control what hers will look like naturally. And I agree, if finding her areolas to be odd-looking, it's probably due to not seeing many naked women or bare breast. Her's look pretty normal to me.



Yep, that's what the complaint has been each time Kimbo flashes hers. That they're horribly, disgustingly, shockingly large 

Areola size doesnt have much to do with anything, it's just how your body is. Some are small, some are large, no global standard.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mkr said:


> Well there's a chart published by the AMA all about breast size versus areola size and what is considered normal areola size and Kim's areolas fall far out of the normal range for her height and weight and breast size.
> 
> Just kidding.  I made that up.



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] you just made me cry! Was about to google that "AMA" chart of yours lol[emoji1360]


----------



## LaAgradecida

All these TRAIN WRECK pictures of Kimbo really prove she is extremely insecure and has a bad case of arrested development.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] you just made me cry! Was about to google that "AMA" chart of yours lol[emoji1360]



[emoji23] Me too!


----------



## Chagall

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yes, all this is agreeable. The over analysis and shock over a small roll of fat  - she's human, everyone who is not anorexic has at least some fat somewhere. And I know many will come out and say, 'Oh I sit like that all the time and NEVER have rolls of fat' blah blah - well, folks are different. Bodies are different. Point being, she's allowed to have tiny rolls or large rolls of fat, who cares. It's not a big deal. Yes, she photoshops herself to death and hopes she didn't have them, but hey, it's not a perfect world. SHe promotes this image of perfection and it seems here folks buy into that image, that's why every imperfection is analyzed and looked on at with horror.
> 
> Same goes for her breasts/nips/areolas, some people are horrified at 'the enormous size OMGG!!!!' but there isn't a global standard for areolas and nipples, they come in all shapes and sizes.
> 
> Ok, I'll step off my soapbox now.


I'm not interested in body shaming her in any way. Maybe later lol, but right now I want to get her into 'proper' clothing. With what she's been wearing she might as well forgo clothing altogether. Maybe a night in the slammer would knock some sense into her.


----------



## coconutsboston

sally.m said:


> a few more photos, much less flattering angles!


This is so bizarre I don't know where to start. Are her heels not fitting down inside the boots/sole?


----------



## labelwhore04

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016




So trashy. I don't understand why a man would want his wife to dress like a hooker, there's something mentally wrong with these two.


----------



## Chagall

She isn't dressed. Those look like under garments.


----------



## coconutsboston

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016


I very, very unfortunately saw an attempt to recreate this "outfit" yesterday at the supermarket.


----------



## Aminamina

coconutsboston said:


> I very, very unfortunately saw an attempt to recreate this "outfit" yesterday at the supermarket.


I'm sorry, but was it by any chance the Walmart? For she sure belongs to the People of Walmart along with her fashion designer hubby.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Walmart always has some fu**ery going on


----------



## Aminamina

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Walmart* always has some fu**ery going on*


The same credo with KUWK!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm constantly telling myself to just shake my head and keep scrolling in this thread because ch....girl, whew. 




mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016



This looks like something I wore on my honeymoon, lol. She should've saved this for date night with Ye in the bedroom. It's the only place a look like this works.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aminamina said:


> I'm sorry, but was it by any chance the Walmart? For she sure belongs to the People of Walmart along with her fashion designer hubby.



*shudders*


----------



## coconutsboston

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> From a "business point of view " if she keeps dressing the way she has been doing lately, no magazine will pay her to pose naked anymore.
> 
> Talking about posing naked, anyone has any info about Kylie's cooperation with Playboy? I assume that's the next *"natural step"*


Natural. I see what you did there.


----------



## coconutsboston

Aminamina said:


> I'm sorry, but was it by any chance the Walmart? For she sure belongs to the People of Walmart along with her fashion designer hubby.


Oh merciful heavens!   It wasn't Wal-mart but excellent catch! ahahaha!!!


----------



## mkr

They look so happy together. [emoji849]


----------



## WishList986

Again, I'd love to know what she uses for anti-chafe


----------



## terebina786

If she wore it with a non sheer midi skirt I could see where she was going with this.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

WishList986 said:


> Again, I'd love to know what she uses for anti-chafe



What is that? [emoji28]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

When your glam team call in sick [emoji85].
Ps: she looks quite alright without the drag queen make up on.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3470160
> 
> View attachment 3470162
> 
> 
> When your glam team call in sick [emoji85].
> Ps: she looks quite alright without the drag queen make up on.



She looks much better without all the paint and spackle!


----------



## caitlin1214

LavenderIce said:


> That black "dress" is vulgar.


It is. And that "clutch" she's carrying reminds me of one of those purple velvet bags they used to sell bottles of Crown Royal in.


----------



## caitlin1214

mkr said:


> The disgust probably comes from Kim's claims that she works out so hard and diets out the @ss to look this way, when it's plastic surgery and spanx and contour and smoke and mirrors.  She would get more respect if she just said, hey I got this way by having all my fat sucked out of me and yes it's fake boobs and fake butt.


^^ Yes. 

She'd get more respect if she either was honest about all the work she had done or didn't have work done at all and embraced her flaws. 

But she doesn't do either of those things. She expects us to believe she got the body she did by eating right and working out. 

I can see the wallpaper peeling. I can see the ropes and pulleys holding her up. 

We're not idiots. We can all see that.


----------



## mkr

caitlin1214 said:


> It is. And that "clutch" she's carrying reminds me of one of those purple velvet bags they used to sell bottles of Crown Royal in.


They still use the velvet bags.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm constantly telling myself to just shake my head and keep scrolling in this thread because ch....girl, whew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like something I wore on my honeymoon, lol. She should've saved this for date night with Ye in the bedroom. It's the only place a look like this works.


I remember you referring to your engagement party awhile back....Congrats!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

coconutsboston said:


> I very, very unfortunately saw an attempt to recreate this "outfit" yesterday at the supermarket.



Your poor eyes![emoji47][emoji30][emoji50][emoji22]


----------



## WishList986

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> What is that? [emoji28]


It eases the friction when your skin rubs together (chub rub), especially useful when you've got thick thighs


----------



## mkr

But they all have a thigh gap don't they?  I would imagine there's a procedure for that.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> But they all have a thigh gap don't they?  I would imagine there's a procedure for that.


Of course they do! You can clearly see their thigh gap in the photoshopped pictures! 
Toes together, Heels apart, Stick out your bum and Voila! The instagram/Blogger thigh gap! So easy.  No magic chafing cream needed!

_*well okay maybe in like real actual life, in which case a quick trip down to your local cycling shop to pick up some chamois cream will do the trick.
_
Besides, Thigh Gap is so two years ago dolls. It's all about the Thighbrow now._ _


----------



## V0N1B2

.


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Of course they do! You can clearly see their thigh gap in the photoshopped pictures!
> Toes together, Heels apart, Stick out your bum and Voila! The instagram/Blogger thigh gap! So easy.  No magic chafing cream needed!
> 
> _*well okay maybe in like real actual life, in which case a quick trip down to your local cycling shop to pick up some chamois cream will do the trick.
> _
> Besides, Thigh Gap is so two years ago dolls. It's all about the Thighbrow now._ _


Wait WHAT???


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> Wait WHAT???


Too late doll!
Already replaced with Ab Crack


----------



## dangerouscurves

So what is thighbrow and ab crack?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

WishList986 said:


> It eases the friction when your skin rubs together (chub rub), especially useful when you've got thick thighs



Oh ok [emoji28]. Thanks dear [emoji4]!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

dangerouscurves said:


> So what is thighbrow and ab crack?



I knew about the "thighbrow" is when you pull the sides of your bikini/thong way higher than they "normally" sit. Couldn't find appropriate pic to post. Just google it.

Ab Crack:

https://bullseye-prod.aggrego.org/w...VpZ2h0Ijo1OTZ9&s=oezV/6xFKje7kQG/uSh1WJNEc2M=


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet




----------



## Noupoo

White Orchid said:


> Please.  Someone?  Anyone
> View attachment 3469668


She has spanx on  u could see it on a pic of her standing up. So when she sits the band cuts her in half lol


----------



## Noupoo

VickyB said:


> So much bad going on here. The waist situation I think might be caused by 8 pairs of too small a size of spanx .
> How about the pouch of fat under her arm pit. Doesn't that often happen when one wears the wrong bra size? She's not wearing one so God knows what's up there. Speaking of her being braless, it pains me to look at that poor skin having to support those implants. Ugh.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I knew about the "thighbrow" is when you pull the sides of your bikini/thong way higher than they "normally" sit. Couldn't find appropriate pic to post. Just google it.
> 
> Ab Crack:
> 
> https://bullseye-prod.aggrego.org/w...VpZ2h0Ijo1OTZ9&s=oezV/6xFKje7kQG/uSh1WJNEc2M=



Thank you but looooort! I swear this is how they're dumbing the new generations down.


----------



## mkr

I'm so glad I'm too old for this nonsense.


----------



## ManilaMama

I've been away on holiday. When I left, Kim was covered in massive jackets. Now she's showing her bare breasts under sheer clothing?!?! I'm beyond shocked. 

Is this legal? Doesn't America have indecency laws or something? I always assumed that people would be "asked to leave" if they went in a restaurant showing that much skin. Am I wrong? (I'm seriously curious). 

I understand she probably goes where she's welcome but let's say she just sashayed in Cheesecake Factory in the Grove, without a reservation.. Would they seat her?


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> I've been away on holiday. When I left, Kim was covered in massive jackets. Now she's showing her bare breasts under sheer clothing?!?! I'm beyond shocked.
> 
> Is this legal? Doesn't America have indecency laws or something? I always assumed that people would be "asked to leave" if they went in a restaurant showing that much skin. Am I wrong? (I'm seriously curious).
> 
> I understand she probably goes where she's welcome but let's say she just sashayed in Cheesecake Factory in the Grove, without a reservation.. Would they seat her?


I don't know where you're at but if she walked in a place where I live she would get refused service.  Miami and NYC, places like that probably don't care.  Plus it's publicity for their establishment.


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> I don't know where you're at but if she walked in a place where I live she would get refused service.  Miami and NYC, places like that probably don't care.  Plus it's publicity for their establishment.



I live in Asia. And yeah, here in Manila I'm pretty sure cops will escort you away if you try to walk around (un)dressed like that. Maybe they'll give you a ticket or a warning or even book you, I have no clue what happens. [emoji23]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

ManilaMama said:


> I live in Asia. And yeah, here in Manila I'm pretty sure cops will escort you away if you try to walk around (un)dressed like that. Maybe they'll give you a ticket or a warning or even book you, I have no clue what happens. [emoji23]



You don't want to know what they would do to her if she walks around like that where I come from [emoji85]. And no I'm not saying [emoji850]lol


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm constantly telling myself to just shake my head and keep scrolling in this thread because ch....girl, whew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like something I wore on my honeymoon, lol. She should've saved this for date night with Ye in the bedroom. It's the only place a look like this works.




You got married!!! Congrats!!


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> Is this legal? Doesn't America have indecency laws or something? I always assumed that people would be "asked to leave" if they went in a restaurant showing that much skin. Am I wrong? (I'm seriously curious).


Every state has the right to have their own laws and laws can even vary within cities in some states. There's no such thing, that I know of, as a federal indecency law that governs all of the US. Any restaurant can of course ask you to leave but I'm sure in NYC, Miami, and LA you will find restaurants/clubs that won't turn you away.


----------



## dell

In Boulder Colorado the women are fighting to go completely topless! Yay [emoji849]


----------



## bag-princess

mari_merry said:


> Out in Miami on September 17, 2016








great balls of fire!!!!!!!!!! yea she is very desperate for some attention!


----------



## pursegrl12

I hope they disinfected the seat she was sitting on in the restaraunt


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Oh is that the issue with her areolas...that people find them being large to be repulsing? Areolas come in all sorts of sizes....not like a woman can control what hers will look like naturally. And I agree, if finding her areolas to be odd-looking, it's probably due to not seeing many naked women or bare breast. Her's look pretty normal to me.



I agree. I was about to think that now we all needed to worry about our aureolas, as if  we didn't have enough to worry about


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I remember you referring to your engagement party awhile back....Congrats!!!





AEGIS said:


> You got married!!! Congrats!!



Thank you ladies. My wedding was back in June and I'm still floating.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thank you ladies. My wedding was back in June and I'm still floating.



Waahh!!!?! You got married!!? Congrats LadyL!!!

[emoji482]...[emoji481][emoji481][emoji481][emoji481][emoji483][emoji483][emoji484][emoji484][emoji483][emoji485][emoji485][emoji484]

Did you have glitter ponies? Uh what am I asking. It isn't a wedding without glitter ponies.


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> I've been away on holiday. When I left, Kim was covered in massive jackets. Now she's showing her bare breasts under sheer clothing?!?! I'm beyond shocked.
> 
> Is this legal? Doesn't America have indecency laws or something? I always assumed that people would be "asked to leave" if they went in a restaurant showing that much skin. Am I wrong? (I'm seriously curious).
> 
> I understand she probably goes where she's welcome but let's say she just sashayed in Cheesecake Factory in the Grove, without a reservation.. Would they seat her?



Where I live in the States, she would be asked to leave & would not be seated or receive service in a restaurant.  People would complain.  If she wants to dress like that here, she better stay at the strip club.  Women don't even wear thong or Tanga bathingsuits in public places here.  And if she walked the streets dressed like she does with her nipples showing, the cops would be called.


----------



## cdtracing

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thank you ladies. My wedding was back in June and I'm still floating.



Congratulations on your wedding!!


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> I agree. I was about to think that now we all needed to worry about our aureolas, as if  we didn't have enough to worry about



Well...mine are small but I don't go around showing them to everyone under the sun.  DH, my doctors, & the lady who performs my mammogram are the only ones who get that view.  No one wants to see 61 yr old boobies.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has been dropping jaws in Miami, Florida - and elsewhere - with her racy attire.

The 35-year-old reality star was covered up but no less sexy as she and daughter North met up with Khloe and her new squeeze Tristan Thompson for lunch at Bal Harbour restaurant Carpaccio.

Kim captured attention in her lace-up black trousers that fit her up to the waist and was matched with a skintight black leotard.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nch-Khloe-new-beau-Tristan.html#ixzz4KjpjIpzk


----------



## WishList986

I love those black pants  North looks darling in that outfit


----------



## mkr

I'm confused.  I see dressed people.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm diggin' the permanent bra-strap marks.  Maybe that's why she's come to not wearing them anymore?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I've never seen anyone use their kid as an accessory the way she does. I really do hate to judge someone as a mother based on photos but it's hard not to here. She just always looks so disinterested in her kids, you can see her number one priority is showing off her body and outfit and the kids are just background noise. Even on the photos by the pool with Saint the other day, he looked like he hardly recognised her. I hope I'm wrong and she is a loving mother behind the scenes but it's so hard to believe.

Love her pants here.


----------



## GoGlam

I really like those pants.


----------



## bag-mania

Prima Ballerina said:


> I've never seen anyone use their kid as an accessory the way she does. I really do hate to judge someone as a mother based on photos but it's hard not to here. She just always looks so disinterested in her kids, you can see her number one priority is showing off her body and outfit and the kids are just background noise. Even on the photos by the pool with Saint the other day, he looked like he hardly recognised her. I hope I'm wrong and she is a loving mother behind the scenes but it's so hard to believe.
> 
> Love her pants here.



She behaves like a typical narcissist who happens to be a parent. Come to think of it, so does Kanye. Chances are the kids will grow up to be just like them.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I really like those pants.


Ditto. Are they Yeezus?


----------



## mkr

I think Kanye likes the kids more than Kim does.  I have seen a few pics of him with North and he is beaming.  Kim is usually with North but posing with duck face


----------



## White Orchid

Prima Ballerina said:


> I've never seen anyone use their kid as an accessory the way she does. I really do hate to judge someone as a mother based on photos but it's hard not to here. She just always looks so disinterested in her kids, you can see her number one priority is showing off her body and outfit and the kids are just background noise. Even on the photos by the pool with Saint the other day, he looked like he hardly recognised her. I hope I'm wrong and she is a loving mother behind the scenes but it's so hard to believe.
> 
> Love her pants here.


Yes to everything.  Except for the pants lol.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I think Kanye likes the kids more than Kim does.  I have seen a few pics of him with North and he is beaming.  Kim is usually with North but posing with duck face


I truly believe she doesn't have a maternal bone in her body.  I don't think Kanye's ever gonna be a contender for Father of the Year, but I do get the vibe that he loves his children.


----------



## caitlin1214

dell said:


> In Boulder Colorado the women are fighting to go completely topless! Yay [emoji849]


In Toronto, it's legal for women to go topless. (That's usually saved for Pride, though.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the pants, too. I just think they'd look better on, say, Kourtney or one of the younger ones.


----------



## Deco

Love the pants but not the laces hanging from the waist. 
Her extensions are way too long for my taste. 
I just made a rhyme.


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thank you ladies. My wedding was back in June and I'm still floating.



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> Love the pants but not the laces hanging from the waist.
> Her extensions are way too long for my taste.
> I just made a rhyme.


You're like a poet who doesn't know it


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I'm confused.  I see dressed people.



You are a total riot!!!!!


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> You're like a poet who doesn't know it


Lmao!


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> I'm diggin' the permanent bra-strap marks.  Maybe that's why she's come to not wearing them anymore?


Yes, I posted something similar.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is starting off her week in another barely there look.

The 35-year-old squeezed into a gold thong swimsuit that showed off her sizable cleavage and ample derriere on Monday in Miami.

The reality star put her incredible curves on display while enjoying pool time with her children North, three, and Saint, one.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kini-taking-dip-Miami-kids.html#ixzz4KlAKASDZ


----------



## honisnowy

Yikes!  At least give a warning before showing that butt!  I think I got blinded!


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> Ditto. Are they Yeezus?



Hmm no se


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Whatever she's doing is working, because her body looks great. (There, got the compliment out of the way.) She is going to turn precious North into a little monster. [emoji22] I wish those kids had a chance for a somewhat normal life.


----------



## White Orchid

Two toned thighs lol.  When your spray tan is of the heavy-duty kind.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

White Orchid said:


> Two toned thighs lol.  When your spray tan is of the heavy-duty kind.



What IS that?  It almost looks like a Spanx tan line?!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Agree with everything. And why she didn't just stop at one kid will forever remain a mystery to me. 


White Orchid said:


> I truly believe she doesn't have a maternal bone in her body.  I don't think Kanye's ever gonna be a contender for Father of the Year, but I do get the vibe that he loves his children.


----------



## redney

Prima Ballerina said:


> Agree with everything. And why she didn't just stop at one kid will forever remain a mystery to me.



Ye wanted a boy. And what Ye wants, Ye gets.


----------



## shiny_things

White Orchid said:


> Two toned thighs lol.  When your spray tan is of the heavy-duty kind.


Or the bad photoshop happened, because her ass is not that smooth.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Ditto. Are they Yeezus?


They're by A.L.C.


----------



## mkr

Peachysweet2013 said:


> What IS that?  It almost looks like a Spanx tan line?!


I think she put the spanx on too soon after getting the spray tan.

It would be nice if she could at least pretend to be happy here.  Thank God for the nanny.


----------



## lizmil

pursegrl12 said:


> I hope they disinfected the seat she was sitting on in the restaraunt


burn it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jikena

Those last pics made me realize that I don't think I've ever seen Kim wear a thong before.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> Those last pics made me realize that I don't think I've ever seen Kim wear a thong before.



consider yourself lucky...


----------



## ManilaMama

Jikena said:


> Those last pics made me realize that I don't think I've ever seen Kim wear a thong before.



OMG. To whomever is reading this and has the urge to start posting old photos of K wearing thongs... DON'T. I beg you. [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> OMG. To whomever is reading this and has the urge to start posting old photos of K wearing thongs... DON'T. I beg you. [emoji23]



Welcome back Manila Mama! [emoji112]


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> They're by A.L.C.


Thanks!


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> Either that's the part her waist meets the fat transfer or her Spanx cut the flesh on her waist.


must be sooooo uncomfortable


----------



## mkr

She looks good here.  But it looks like she has back fat above her bikini.  Could this be from wearing the compression garments so long?  Because she is definitely thin now.  You would think there wouldn't be fat where it is at.


----------



## tweegy

Watch Kim pull some crap now that the Bran-Angie bomb has blasted lol


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Watch Kim pull some crap now that the Bran-Angie bomb has blasted lol


She's searching her IG account for pics of her with them as we speak.


----------



## gazoo

OMG poor Kim. She should have saved her areolas for after the Brange divorce dropped. Shuddering at the thought of how  she brings the focus back on herself.


----------



## legaldiva

She is definitely skinny fat at this point.


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> I think she put the spanx on too soon after getting the spray tan.
> 
> It would be nice if she could at least pretend to be happy here.  Thank God for the nanny.



Or wore it while getting sprayed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thanks again, ladies. 

I'll give her props, minus that behind she looks good. I'm off to find her swimsuit, I like it.


----------



## tweegy

gazoo said:


> OMG poor Kim. She should have saved her areolas for after the Brange divorce dropped. Shuddering at the thought of how  she brings the focus back on herself.


She could have saved the thong *chokesgag* swimsuit also...Kim girl, yah played your hand too soon lol


----------



## LemonDrop

They are like the sad version of Coco and Ice T.


----------



## clydekiwi

LemonDrop said:


> They are like the sad version of Coco and Ice T.



Did they break up


----------



## caitlin1214

Thongs don't highlight people's butts well, as much as people think they do.  There's no lift to them. 

I have a high set (natural!) butt so I like the boy shorts where a little cheek peeks out underneath. For undies, I mean. Not in public.


----------



## LemonDrop

clydekiwi said:


> Did they break up



Not sure.  But Kim's outfits are starting to remind me of Cocos. Except Coco is classier.


----------



## mkr

LemonDrop said:


> Not sure.  But Kim's outfits are starting to remind me of Cocos. Except Coco is classier.


There's a remark I never thought I'd read.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> There's a remark I never thought I'd read.


I know right.  I don't know much about this Coco chick, but classy is not a word that even remotely comes to mind.  Well, not my definition of the word.


----------



## QueenHandbag

bag-princess said:


> Has anyone seen the article - I think it was on Daily Mail??? - About the woman that paid over $10g's to have her butt injected with fat because she wanted it to LOOK JUST LIKE KIM's!!!!!!!


Yes I think it was DM


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> There's a remark I never thought I'd read.





White Orchid said:


> I know right.  I don't know much about this Coco chick, but classy is not a word that even remotely comes to mind.  Well, not my definition of the word.



At least Coco can twerk, Kim can't even if her live depended on it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

caitlin1214 said:


> Thongs don't highlight people's butts well, as much as people think they do.  There's no lift to them.
> 
> I have a high set (natural!) butt so I like the boy shorts where a little cheek peeks out underneath. For undies, I mean. Not in public.



As someone who really hates tan lines thong bikinis are the way to go. My behind is too big for it to be two different colors, lol. Having both cheeks out ensures I tan evenly.


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> I know right.  I don't know much about this Coco chick, but classy is not a word that even remotely comes to mind.  Well, not my definition of the word.



They both look like hookers.. Coco looks like the streetwalker type and Kim is the type being sold to the highest bidder or flown to Dubai.


----------



## whimsic

bisousx said:


> They both look like hookers.. Coco looks like the streetwalker type and Kim is the type being sold to the highest bidder or flown to Dubai.



As someone who lives in that region, I can definitely say she looks like the cheap kind of hooker over there.


----------



## mkr

Who is this Kim you're talking about?  I googled her and all I got was a bunch of news about Brad and Angie....


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Who is this Kim you're talking about?  I googled her and all I got was a bunch of news about Brad and Angie....


----------



## mkr




----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


>


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I noticed her name was brought up out of nowhere in the Brad and Angie thread. She's never too far from folk's mind on here, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I noticed her name was brought up out of nowhere in the Brad and Angie, thread. She's never too far from folk's mind on here, lol.


It's an obsession. It's strange.


----------



## tweegy

I didn't pay mind to the comment. Kim is a fame monger and people know it.
But as LadyL said, she's apparently not far from people's minds...


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


>


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


>


----------



## mkr

Okay we're getting off topic!!!


----------



## tweegy

lol I remember days when this thread was anything but on topic [emoji23]


----------



## morgan20

Oh my...no keep them coming Tweegy and Mkr until the mods shut you down....


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mkr said:


> Who is this Kim you're talking about?  I googled her and all I got was a bunch of news about Brad and Angie....



There you are! [emoji1360][emoji24]


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> lol I remember days when this thread was anything but on topic [emoji23]


It's actually more interesting for me when it's NOT on topic lol.


----------



## Irishgal

It's a shame Prince didn't push her off the stage with just a little more force [emoji41]


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> It's a shame Prince didn't push her off the stage with just a little more force [emoji41]


----------



## mkr

Oh goody...


----------



## kemilia

I'm not clicking.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Ha, not this time!


----------



## Deco

What's going on?


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> It's actually more interesting for me when it's NOT on topic lol.


~~~Meeeemmmmoorrrriiiiiessss~~~


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> lol I remember days when this thread was anything but on topic [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] It was hilarious, we even talked about fart and aircraft toilets!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

morgan20 said:


> Oh my...no keep them coming Tweegy and Mkr until the mods shut you down....


Agreed!


----------



## DiorT

LOL!!!

Kim Kardashian West wants to go back to school.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star has revealed she would like to head to law school when she gets more time to herself.

The siren told the new issue of Wonderland magazine: 'If things slow down and I had time, I really want to go to law school - just something I can do in my older age.'

Attorney? Kim Kardashian told Wonderland magazine she wanted to attend law school; here she is seen on September 17








High hopes: The siren told the new issue of Wonderland magazine: 'If things slow down and I had time, I really want to go to law school - just something I can do in my older age'

But Kim would first have to attend college. Kardashian has only graduated from high school - Marymount High School, a Roman Catholic all-girls school in Los Angeles - and never pursued a four-year degree.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hool-things-slow-older-age.html#ixzz4L0voDnaA 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## limom

^^lol
Whatever happened to having an undergraduate degree first?
Dang it looks like the velour sweatsuits are back again.
Bloomies had a huge display...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love those sweatsuits. I still wear my black hoodie all the time when I'm running errands. #JudgeMe


----------



## mkr

Kim you have to wear clothes in law school.  Maybe you hadn't heard.


----------



## knasarae

Kim in a kourtroom???!! Kray.


----------



## Deco

This is probably just thrown out there to counter the accusation that this family doesn't care at all about education.  There's no real intent to ever go to law school or practice law.  She picked law only because that's what her dad did.  Thank goodness her dad wasn't a brain surgeon or physicist.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DiorT said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Kim Kardashian West wants to go back to school.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star has revealed she would like to head to law school when she gets more time to herself.
> 
> The siren told the new issue of Wonderland magazine: 'If things slow down and I had time, I really want to go to law school - just something I can do in my older age.'
> 
> Attorney? Kim Kardashian told Wonderland magazine she wanted to attend law school; here she is seen on September 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High hopes: The siren told the new issue of Wonderland magazine: 'If things slow down and I had time, I really want to go to law school - just something I can do in my older age'
> 
> But Kim would first have to attend college. Kardashian has only graduated from high school - Marymount High School, a Roman Catholic all-girls school in Los Angeles - and never pursued a four-year degree.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hool-things-slow-older-age.html#ixzz4L0voDnaA
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Honey, with that potato brain of yours, you'll never be able to understand law school vocabulary, let alone actually go to law school. You're, like, dumb, and you always think that other people are just hating. I mean, you don't have a cognitive comprehension and you can't even spell Amish!!!


----------



## mkr

I thought she was gonna be a forensics expert cuz she watches CSI Miami.

Maybe her true calling is a dentist cuz she said her secret talent is that she can smell a cavity.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## cdtracing

dangerouscurves said:


> Honey, with that potato brain of yours, you'll never be able to understand law school vocabulary, let alone actually go to law school. You're, like, dumb, and you always think that other people are just hating. I mean, you don't have a cognitive comprehension and you can't even spell Amish!!!


  I'm dying!!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Kim you have to wear clothes in law school.  Maybe you hadn't heard.



No nipple/azz display in the Kourtroom!!


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> I thought she was gonna be a forensics expert cuz she watches CSI Miami.
> 
> Maybe her true calling is a dentist cuz she said her secret talent is that she can smell a cavity.
> 
> I'm dead serious.


It is called bad breath caused by tooth decay.
She could teach a course on how to break into iPhone/ voice mail..,,


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> I'm dying!!



I was too when I read that post. She's so delusional. I think Kanye's mental state rubs off on her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree she's gotten weirder and nastier since she's been with Kanye.


----------



## mkr

Gee wiz if you all think Brad and Angie's divorce is getting ugly, just wait for these two to go at it.

Dumb and dumber in full display.


----------



## chloebagfreak

I guess she figured the nudity and boob shots weren't working. Then came Brangelina to take the attention away. 
So, some brainiac came up with the idea of school, which is actually way more shocking than nudity for her 

Also, I think the only reason her name came up in the Brangelina thread was not that people are obsessed with her, but rather they are relieved and hoping the 15 minutes are up!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Gee wiz if you all think Brad and Angie's divorce is getting ugly, just wait for these two to go at it.
> 
> Dumb and dumber in full display.


I'm here for it


----------



## Stansy

Maybe she want to take over from L.A.W.? She could then handle her own divorces - saves a lot of money!


----------



## GoGlam

Kanye's "Fade" is being played at the gym and it's absolutely amazing for this environment.


----------



## chloebagfreak

GoGlam said:


> Kanye's "Fade" is being played at the gym and it's absolutely amazing for this environment.


Maybe it's a prophetic song....they are finally fading away? Lol!


----------



## mkr

Oh goody now I have a reason not to go to the gym.


----------



## pukasonqo

Brangelina is getting too much attention, as per the huff post:
http://huff.to/2cX75zp


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Oh goody now I have a reason not to go to the gym.


----------



## GoGlam

chloebagfreak said:


> Maybe it's a prophetic song....they are finally fading away? Lol!



Lol so funny! I've always liked his music, some more than others, but fade is caaaatchy especially when you need the base!!


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> Brangelina is getting too much attention, as per the huff post:
> http://huff.to/2cX75zp


*"but I had a long political call with Caitlyn "*


----------



## pukasonqo

Because she (kaitlyn) doesn't like how the ******** party talks about women and women rights (10 secs as a woman after a life led as a privileged, white male and she is an expert) and off course the dump speaks with such high respect of women


----------



## RedSoleAddict

And the newest article highlights her stating she hasn't had a nose job in the most recent interview along with the magazine shoot.

As if the tip of the nose can be higher and the nostrils wider with even injections let alone "contouring" 

Her nose actually looks bigger now. I get she may not have liked the way her nose turned slightly down at the tip and wanted the tip lifted, but why make it bigger? I liked her smaller, slimmer nose before. I think that's what affects the whole face shape the most along with all the other filler/botox. And hence why before she would go back and forth from looking more like herself and then not after a 'top up' and now not anymore at all. I think the biggest change came in her nose after she had North and coloured her hair blonde.

The lifting of the tip then of course required lip fillers in the top lip to shorten the space between the nose and top lip.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She is also thinking about throwing her support behind Mr Wig


----------



## Deco

Does anyone care?


----------



## pixiejenna

tweegy said:


> *"but I had a long political call with Caitlyn "*


My thoughts exactly I'd like to be a fly on the wall for that one lmao.


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She is also thinking about throwing her support behind Mr Wig


Like we're surprised?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a fantastic physique that she is not afraid to show off.

And Kim Kardashian continued to do so, and in elegant fashion, as she attended a wedidng with her husband Kanye West on Friday.

The 35-year-old was a vision of glamour in a plunging taupe dress that cinched into her curves as she walked hand-in-hand with her husband to the nuptials in Simi Valley, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uptials-husband-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4L8aHKq00


----------



## zinacef

For starters, bad shoes !


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Kanye actually looks nice.


----------



## lizmil

Someone thinks that's elegant?

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess I have a different definition for the word glamour than the daily mail dose. I'd say she looks more pretty women than  glamour. I'm surprised yeaz let her bring back her long extensions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## morgan20

Shoes spoilt the outfit edit they are boots...nope


----------



## Viva La Fashion

what in the name world is that??
mmm the shoes? 
and this women has to realize to dress accordingly to her body type
 if someone else wore it maybe i would like it
on her its a complete fail


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> Because she (kaitlyn) doesn't like how the ******** party talks about women and women rights (10 secs as a woman after a life led as a privileged, white male and she is an expert) and off course the dump speaks with such high respect of women



And because living as a white, privileged male, she doesn't seem to care about the racism and xenophobia he spews on a daily basis...


----------



## mkr

Kim looks about as good as possible given her circumstances.  She's gotta wear yeezy.  She is covered up.  
Kim I speak for everyone on this forums when I say thank you for  putting on real clothes today.
She looks like she's using her hands to hide her azz somewhat.  It looks a little lumpy from the back, but she looks good.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mkr said:


> Kim looks about as good as possible given her circumstances.  She's gotta wear yeezy.  She is covered up.
> Kim I speak for everyone on this forums when I say thank you for  putting on real clothes today.
> She looks like she's using her hands to hide her azz somewhat.  It looks a little lumpy from the back, but she looks good.



If it's good enough for @mkr its def good enough for me [emoji85][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## White Orchid

Those boots so do not go with the outfit.  She doesn't look horrible or like a hooker (for once), but neither does she look great.  And she really needs to do something with the visible undies and Spanx.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh sheeet, lol, I just noticed the terrible Photoshopping on her arm.  It looks dislocated!


----------



## mkr

Not to mention the darkish pass they made across that crease she had from where the spanx dug in.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't know who the chick is stood next to her in the black dress, but wow, she has a nice, perky butt, lol.


----------



## terebina786

The dress is ok and wedding appropriate.  She should've done strapped or even those hideous clear sandals she insists on wearing.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye looks good in that suit, appropriately dressed for a wedding, but he looks miserable.
Kim on the other hand looks like she got lost on the way to a Pocahontas themed costume party.
That black velvet dress she was wearing in NYC recently would have been more appropriate to wear to a wedding, but then she's never dressed appropriately for the occasion/surroundings.


----------



## labelwhore04

Those shoes completely ruin the outfit. She looks nice otherwise.


----------



## azania

Her face has been looking amazing lately


----------



## caitlin1214

cdtracing said:


> Where I live in the States, she would be asked to leave & would not be seated or receive service in a restaurant.  People would complain.  If she wants to dress like that here, she better stay at the strip club.  Women don't even wear thong or Tanga bathingsuits in public places here.  And if she walked the streets dressed like she does with her nipples showing, the cops would be called.


There are certain beach resort places who had to make it a point of saying, "Please put something on over your bathing suit before you come in here". 

They have a point. It's not like a wet bar at the pool (sidebar: how awesome are those?). It's a separate establishment from the beach.


----------



## caitlin1214

First of all: law school? Where? In clown college? You don't just decide to go to law school! (Well, my brother did, but he got his degree in economics, but he didn't like his post-grad job opportunities, so he was like, "Eff this! I'll go to law school!" I'm paraphrasing, of course.) 

The brown outfit looks okay, but I don't like the boots with it. (What shoes WOULD look good with that? Sandals, maybe?)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> First of all: law school? Where? In clown college? You don't just decide to go to law school! (Well, my brother did, but he got his degree in economics, but he didn't like his post-grad job opportunities, so he was like, "Eff this! I'll go to law school!" I'm paraphrasing, of course.)
> 
> The brown outfit looks okay, but I don't like the boots with it. (What shoes WOULD look good with that? Sandals, maybe?)


I die! Law school in clown college! You nailed it Doll!


----------



## Irishgal

chowlover2 said:


> I die! Law school in clown college! You nailed it Doll!



Klown Kollege!


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> Klown Kollege!


I stand korrekted!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sorry, "klown kollege". My bad, Dolls!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

The outfit is *almost* okay for a wedding IF she had paired it with strappy heels to dress it up.


----------



## Laila619

Dare I say it, her face actually looks pretty good in the pics of her at the wedding. Her dress and boots though? Weird combo. I guess it's asking too much for her to wear a pretty and elegant dress in a bright color with some cute strappy high heeled sandals. She's always gotta look "edgy."


----------



## mkr

Laila619 said:


> Dare I say it, her face actually looks pretty good in the pics of her at the wedding. Her dress and boots though? Weird combo. I guess it's asking too much for her to wear a pretty and elegant dress in a bright color with some cute strappy high heeled sandals. She's always gotta look "edgy."


Or as we call it - Yedgy


----------



## megs0927

Yedgy. Dying.


----------



## tweegy

Feeling bad for lil Kimmy.. Take a thread bump girl..


----------



## knasarae

A bunch of my friends went to Ye's concert this past Sunday.  They all said it was great.  I was surprised that a) I didn't even know about it until Thursday when I heard it on the radio.  And I usually listen to The Breakfast Club at least 3 out of 5 days a week on my commute into work b) Tickets were still relatively easy to get, and cheap, that week.

Based on all their FB live feeds, it looked like it was a big crowd and so far no one's said anything about any rants so I was happy to hear that lol.


----------



## sabrunka

Has this been posted yet?  I think this is probably the worst thing I've seen from her so far.  I know I say this with each new outfit I see of hers, but honestly, does anything beat this in terms of how damn awful it is
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ?


----------



## poopsie

When and where was this? It has been so ghastly hot in SoCal


----------



## tweegy

sabrunka said:


> Has this been posted yet?  I think this is probably the worst thing I've seen from her so far.  I know I say this with each new outfit I see of hers, but honestly, does anything beat this in terms of how damn awful it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


She looks like someone who has no clothes and tries to make fetch happen with the limited clothes she has


----------



## cdtracing

sabrunka said:


> Has this been posted yet?  I think this is probably the worst thing I've seen from her so far.  I know I say this with each new outfit I see of hers, but honestly, does anything beat this in terms of how damn awful it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I think this got posted several pages back or maybe on her celebrity style thread.  I've seen it before.  It's not the worst she's worn but it ranks right up there.


----------



## mkr

Kim slippers are not your friend.  Neither is your husband.


----------



## cdtracing

Was posted on her style thread at the end of August.....
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kim-kardashian-style-thread.546976/page-694


----------



## Bagbug

Does she have a cell, car keys and a pack of Kools?  I think I just saw her at the Liquor Store on Crenshaw!


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> A bunch of my friends went to Ye's concert this past Sunday.  They all said it was great.  I was surprised that a) I didn't even know about it until Thursday when I heard it on the radio.  And I usually listen to The Breakfast Club at least 3 out of 5 days a week on my commute into work b) Tickets were still relatively easy to get, and cheap, that week.
> 
> Based on all their FB live feeds, it looked like it was a big crowd and so far no one's said anything about any rants so I was happy to hear that lol.


I'm going to the Meadows Festival at Citi Field Sunday....I'm hoping he's good and rant-free.


----------



## cdtracing

Bagbug said:


> Does she have a cell, car keys and a pack of Kools?  I think I just saw her at the Liquor Store on Crenshaw!


 Dead!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I'm going to the Meadows Festival at Citi Field Sunday....I'm hoping he's good and rant-free.



He put on a great show when I saw him a few weeks back. The show honestly feels like a party and he's been keeping his rants to a minimum. The only rants I've read about were the one about his fashion show and him calling out Cudi for being in his feelings. 2 rants out of 20 or so shows isn't bad, lol. I would love to catch one of his Chicago shows, it'll probably be one of the best shows of the tour since that's his hometown.


----------



## tweegy

Bagbug said:


> Does she have a cell, car keys and a pack of Kools?  I think I just saw her at the Liquor Store on Crenshaw!


----------



## Yogathlete

Yoshi1296 said:


> Lou, you're the best!! Thank you so much!


late response (catching up on previous posts) saw these celine sunnies at nord rack btw last week.


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


>


I remember that face of hers.  It was around the time North was born.  She not only has an ugly cry face but an ugly laugh one too due to all those fillers etc.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yogathlete said:


> late response (catching up on previous posts) saw these celine sunnies at nord rack btw last week.



Oh wow at Nord rack they must be really cheap!! I already contacted my SA at Celine to find them for me, no luck so far though. [emoji17] 

Thank you for the update though!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kim was almost attacked in Paris earlier by that crazy prankster that attacked Gigi last week. But Kims bodyguard did a good job and tackled him onto the ground lol


----------



## White Orchid

Just imagine Cory in that kind of a situation lol.


----------



## Yoshi1296

White Orchid said:


> Just imagine Cory in that kind of a situation lol.



LOL!!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Just imagine Cory in that kind of a situation lol.


What you implying missy?


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> What you implying missy?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

White Orchid said:


> Just imagine Cory in that kind of a situation lol.


I imagine he would shriek and clutch PMKs' Birkin to his moobs! [emoji1]


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I imagine he would shriek and clutch PMKs' Birkin to his moobs! [emoji1]



    Oh, the visual!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

See, both Kim and Gigi are better than me because my first insitnct would've been to kick him in the face, tbh. Forget a bodyguard, you can catch this stiletto to the eye. He's trying the right ones, lol.

I don't find what he's doing funny at all. Respect people and their personal space, it's not hard to do.


----------



## Cbapple

sabrunka said:


> Has this been posted yet?  I think this is probably the worst thing I've seen from her so far.  I know I say this with each new outfit I see of hers, but honestly, does anything beat this in terms of how damn awful it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Omgoodness, I agree! I like the houseslippers...for the house! Lol.


----------



## Jikena

I was looking for the video of that dumb*ss attacking Kim, and found this video  (it's a little mix of times where Kim got a little annoyed by the paparazzis). I'm amazed by how calm she is lol. I know she's calling the paps so, like, she has to deal with that, but man, I could never handle this. All those flashes and dumb*ss paparazzis talking sh*t ("are you inviting Ray J ???" lolololol"). They sound so retarded. She can't even walk, the paparazzis are barely moving out of her way.


----------



## ManilaMama

Jikena said:


> I was looking for the video of that dumb*ss attacking Kim, and found this video  (it's a little mix of times where Kim got a little annoyed by the paparazzis). I'm amazed by how calm she is lol. I know she's calling the paps so, like, she has to deal with that, but man, I could never handle this. All those flashes and dumb*ss paparazzis talking sh*t ("are you inviting Ray J ???" lolololol"). They sound so retarded. She can't even walk, the paparazzis are barely moving out of her way.




Meh. I bet she gets a RUSH out of those moments. It may seem horrid to us but to narcissistic folks who crave attention - this may just be one of the great parts of her day! [emoji12] Why else would they even call paps to begin with? This family is not a side-door, quick escape kind of family. They seem to adore their pap walk and their ridiculous attempt at feigning discomfort. 

Imagine being Kim K and walking out of restaurant and NOT seeing paparazzi... .. .. I can imagine her freaking out and feeling insignificant if that ever happens!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian narrowly missed out on being tackled by serial prankster Vitalii Sediuk - two years after he caused chaos by ambushing her at Paris Fashion Week.

The 35-year-old was walking down the street after leaving the Balmain offices in the French capital on Tuesday when Vitalii slipped past security and tried to tackle her - appearing to try to kiss her famous behind.

Luckily he was stopped before reaching the TV superstar and was pinned to the ground by her bodyguards.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wo-piece-heads-Balmain-PFW.html#ixzz4LecyDR77


----------



## chowlover2

Kimmie looks like a wax doll in these pics, no emotion al all.

What happened to PMK's style?


----------



## Jeanek

Ha! Yeah right. We all know she paid him to do it . Anything for a headline


----------



## Yoshi1296

Here is the link to the video of Kims bodyguard taking down that crazy "prankster." The video is straight from the bodyguard's Instagram.

https://instagram.com/p/BK6RAuWBx2X/


----------



## redney

Can't stand toe overhang on shoes. And why are PMK's booties unzipped?


----------



## Bag*Snob

Yeah for Pascal for doing what he is paid to do, and quickly.


----------



## Irishgal

chowlover2 said:


> Kimmie looks like a wax doll in these pics, no emotion al all.
> 
> What happened to PMK's style?



She really does. There appears to be little or no brain function.


----------



## shaurin

What was that guy in the white shirt trying to do?  Take a photo up her skirt?


----------



## WishList986

She looks so calm during all of that nonsense


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It's official Oliver is obsessed with Kim, the invitation for the Balmain show had her photo on it & surprised Kendall didn't walk (Unless I missed it)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Glitterandstuds said:


> It's official Oliver is obsessed with Kim, the invitation for the Balmain show had her photo on it & surprised Kendall didn't walk (Unless I missed it)



That's such a disappointing invitation lol and Kendall wasn't at the show she's in NYC for something else I think.


----------



## terebina786

She definitely paid that guy to do that. She looks like she has no care in the world, no surprise or anything.


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> Kimmie looks like a wax doll in these pics, no emotion al all.
> 
> What happened to PMK's style?



Yeezy happened


----------



## tweegy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Here is the link to the video of Kims bodyguard taking down that crazy "prankster." The video is straight from the bodyguard's Instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BK6RAuWBx2X/


what was he going to do tho?


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> Yeezy happened


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

terebina786 said:


> She definitely paid that guy to do that. She looks like she has no care in the world, no surprise or anything.



Exactly my first thought. I mean you would freak out if someone sneaks out on you like that, right? A jump a hole in the ceiling if my husband does that to me let alone a stranger on the street [emoji849][emoji15]! She saw it, felt it coming for sure [emoji6]


----------



## knasarae

sabrunka said:


> Has this been posted yet?  I think this is probably the worst thing I've seen from her so far.  I know I say this with each new outfit I see of hers, but honestly, does anything beat this in terms of how damn awful it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Call me crazy but she was wearing a lot of these type of outfits at the time.  I think she had lipo and was using compression gear for the swelling trying to make it look like fashion. *shrugs*


----------



## mkr

Kim is still losing weight.  Her face is narrow.  And why did she cover her boobs and butt and hoohoo? Special occasion?


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Can't stand toe overhang on shoes.


That's my pet peeve.  Everything that is available to them and they're cleaning the sidewalks with their toes.


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> That's my pet peeve.  Everything that is available to them and they're cleaning the sidewalks with their toes.


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> She really does. There appears to be little or no brain function.


I've been saying that for years, I thought Kris got her some kind of lobotomy.  She's always so serene.

Unless, in this case, she knew the Gigi Hadid guy was coming for her and her body guard would take care of it.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> Kim is still losing weight.  Her face is narrow.  And why did she cover her boobs and butt and hoohoo? *Special occasion?*


----------



## Lounorada

A complete and utter MESS. Both of them 

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*double post*


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> *double post*


Please Lou.  Once is more than enough.


----------



## mkr

She's wearing stockings with open toed shoes.  Her hair is too long and dishevelled.  She's dressed for the Bahamas and he's dressed for the Bronx.  They look miserable.  Nothing new here I guess.


----------



## sabrunka

Hah, oh wow, she's wearing tearaways!


----------



## terebina786

Adidas still makes tearaways?? That's all I got from that pic.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Please Lou.  Once is more than enough.


----------



## Spb193053

OMG I just found Kanye Wests secret instagram page but its private so you have to request to follow and hurry he only excepts the first few followers.


----------



## mkr

Spb193053 said:


> OMG I just found Kanye Wests secret instagram page but its private so you have to request to follow and hurry he only excepts the first few followers.


Oh shoot I just missed out...


----------



## WishList986

Those tearaways make me miss soccer, that's all I got.


----------



## shaurin

She looks like Cher at a slutty soccer game.


----------



## tweegy

Spb193053 said:


> OMG I just found Kanye Wests secret instagram page but its private so you have to request to follow and hurry he only excepts the first few followers.


----------



## Cocolo

Lounorada said:


> A complete and utter MESS. Both of them
> 
> Tumblr


----------



## Cocolo

That choker looks extreme.  I bet she can't swallow in it.  ...............no wonder she's losing weight.


----------



## mkr

Adidas and lingerie...Kanye is on a whole other level....


----------



## cdtracing

She does understand that Madonna did the lingerie as clothes thing back in the 80's, doesn't she???


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been changing outfits as much as four times a day in a bid to keep up with the fashion IT crowd at Paris Fashion Week.

And Kim and Kourtney Kardashian ensured they made an equally eye-catching entrance at the Balmain afterparty on Thursday by arriving in coordinating outfits.

Both dressed in slinky gold and bronze ensembles, which looked like they had come straight off the catwalk at the designer's earlier show, the sisters created something of a stir as they arrived at the Parisian bash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-arrive-Balmain-afterparty.html#ixzz4Lhit9BVH


----------



## Oryx816

Are the Solid Gold Dancers making a comeback?


----------



## Sasha2012

She famously employs eight glam squad members to ensure she's picture perfect at all times.

And it's lucky Kim Kardashian has them on hand during Paris Fashion Week as she changed into another racy ensemble on Thursday night.

The star sported her third outfit change of the day as she and husband Kanye West headed to the Off White fashion show in the French capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Paris-Fashion-Week-event.html#ixzz4LhkhEAoG


----------



## alex9179

Glam squad still couldn't straighten out her nipples.


----------



## schadenfreude

Embarrassed for America as a whole right now.


----------



## Sasha2012

She always ensures she's the centre of attention on the front row.

And Kim Kardashian certainly stole the show at the Balmain Spring/Summer 2017 event during Paris Fashion Week on Thursday, slipping into one of her most risqué looks to date and ditching her underwear for the day.

The 35-year-old star left practically nothing to the imagination in a barely-there mesh catsuit which offered an up close and personal look at her killer figure as she arrived at the glamorous Hotel Potocki venue in the French capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-SS17-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4LhxQwrdM
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> That's my pet peeve.  Everything that is available to them and they're cleaning the sidewalks with their toes.



I could not agree more!!!! WTH??? Get some shoes that fit your toes!!!!! BTW, what up with the big toe on her right foot(I think it's the right foot). It looks crazy bulbus!


----------



## VickyB

schadenfreude said:


> Embarrassed for America as a whole right now.



Hi! Must repeat myself and say BEST AVATAR EVER!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She always ensures she's the centre of attention on the front row.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian certainly stole the show at the Balmain Spring/Summer 2017 event during Paris Fashion Week on Thursday, slipping into one of her most risqué looks to date and ditching her underwear for the day.
> 
> The 35-year-old star left practically nothing to the imagination in a barely-there mesh catsuit which offered an up close and personal look at her killer figure as she arrived at the glamorous Hotel Potocki venue in the French capital.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-SS17-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4LhxQwrdM
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Same old bra  built into this poor excuse for fashion. Good Lord! That must be the only contraption on the market that can cantilever those mellons of hers AND yet, they are still uber saggy! It must drive her insane. Boob job next on the agenda.  If the undergarment/lining of this frock looks this bad in pictures, it must look  ghastly in person. Same gig as those illusion inserts used for figure skating costumes. Nice on the ice, not so good in the interviews.
I have no words for the hilarious get up Kourt is sporting.


----------



## WishList986

Cocolo said:


> That choker looks extreme.  I bet she can't swallow in it.  ...............no wonder she's losing weight.


Sign me up for this diet!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She famously employs eight glam squad members to ensure she's picture perfect at all times.
> 
> And it's lucky Kim Kardashian has them on hand during Paris Fashion Week as she changed into another racy ensemble on Thursday night.
> 
> The star sported her third outfit change of the day as she and husband Kanye West headed to the Off White fashion show in the French capital.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Paris-Fashion-Week-event.html#ixzz4LhkhEAoG


Her nipple is essentially under her arm pit...LMAO...I guess she has zero sensation in them at this point. Bless her heart.


----------



## ManilaMama

For $39.99 you too can look like PMK and enter the Matrix!


----------



## VickyB

ManilaMama said:


> View attachment 3479990
> 
> 
> For $39.99 you too can look like PMK and enter the Matrix!



I have this as a costumes from eons ago! LOL!


----------



## Yoshi1296

ManilaMama said:


> View attachment 3479990
> 
> 
> For $39.99 you too can look like PMK and enter the Matrix!



I'm dead lmfaoo!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

I thought Kourtney was the decent/ sensible one [emoji15]!


----------



## lilapot

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I thought Kourtney was the decent/ sensible one [emoji15]!



At this point, there is no better, decent kardashian. They are all the same.


----------



## Oryx816

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I thought Kourtney was the decent/ sensible one [emoji15]!



Looks like she is being "styled" by Kanye as well.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm trying not to look too hard but is she wearing any underwear?

On a side note her face is looking very plastic.


----------



## terebina786

Kourtney looks terrible. I don't know what she's doing to her fact but it looks long and odd.


----------



## tweegy

schadenfreude said:


> Embarrassed for America as a whole right now.


Between ***** and the Kardashians.. get it together 'Merica...


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Kourtney looks terrible. I don't know what she's doing to her fact but it looks long and odd.


I think Kim and Kourt look too skinny in the face.  Even Kim's claim to fame curves aren't quite what propelled her to fame. Kourt looks like she's wilting.

I never talk about body sizes, who am I to judge, but for a K, they just look not quite like their brand.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> I think Kim and Kourt look too skinny in the face.  Even Kim's claim to fame curves aren't quite what propelled her to fame. Kourt looks like she's wilting.
> 
> I never talk about body sizes, who am I to judge, but for a K, they just look not quite like their brand.



I said this a few pages back that Kim looks lifeless like she's trying to be a human mannequin.  I mean sometimes carbs are your friend! 

They both look gaunt and it's not cute.


----------



## lizmil

That picture of Kanye, Kourtney, and Kim looks like a pump and his two "ladies."

Maybe if Kanye really does prefer guys,he thinks all women are "ladies" except of course for his mom.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

Spb193053 said:


> OMG I just found Kanye Wests secret instagram page but its private so you have to request to follow and hurry he only excepts the first few followers.



No. Thanks.


----------



## Irishgal

Geez! Her nipples look like Marty Feldman's eyes!


----------



## Hobbsy

Irishgal said:


> Geez! Her nipples look like Marty Feldman's eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480371


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> She always ensures she's the centre of attention on the front row.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian certainly stole the show at the Balmain Spring/Summer 2017 event during Paris Fashion Week on Thursday, slipping into one of her most risqué looks to date and ditching her underwear for the day.
> 
> The 35-year-old star left practically nothing to the imagination in a barely-there mesh catsuit which offered an up close and personal look at her killer figure as she arrived at the glamorous Hotel Potocki venue in the French capital.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-SS17-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4LhxQwrdM
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I like this look on kim. Im shocked she has a bra on. Kourtney cover your crotch


----------



## clydekiwi

White Orchid said:


> I'm trying not to look too hard but is she wearing any underwear?
> 
> On a side note her face is looking very plastic.



Was wondering the same thing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> They have been changing outfits as much as four times a day in a bid to keep up with the fashion IT crowd at Paris Fashion Week.
> 
> And Kim and Kourtney Kardashian ensured they made an equally eye-catching entrance at the Balmain afterparty on Thursday by arriving in coordinating outfits.
> 
> Both dressed in slinky gold and bronze ensembles, which looked like they had come straight off the catwalk at the designer's earlier show, the sisters created something of a stir as they arrived at the Parisian bash.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-arrive-Balmain-afterparty.html#ixzz4Lhit9BVH



This was one of my fav looks from the Balmain runway, of course she would be the first to wear it.  Those shoes are hideous.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kims hair looks really nice and shiny, that's all i got


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She always ensures she's the centre of attention on the front row.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian certainly stole the show at the Balmain Spring/Summer 2017 event during Paris Fashion Week on Thursday, slipping into one of her most risqué looks to date and ditching her underwear for the day.
> 
> The 35-year-old star left practically nothing to the imagination in a barely-there mesh catsuit which offered an up close and personal look at her killer figure as she arrived at the glamorous Hotel Potocki venue in the French capital.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-SS17-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4LhxQwrdM
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## chowlover2

PMK looks like she is trying to emulate Anna Wintour!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> PMK looks like she is trying to emulate Anna Wintour!


Same thing I thought!


----------



## caitlin1214

Yoshi1296 said:


> Kim was almost attacked in Paris earlier by that crazy prankster that attacked Gigi last week. But Kims bodyguard did a good job and tackled him onto the ground lol





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Exactly my first thought. I mean you would freak out if someone sneaks out on you like that, right? A jump a hole in the ceiling if my husband does that to me let alone a stranger on the street [emoji849][emoji15]! She saw it, felt it coming for sure [emoji6]


I read the comments about that before I actually saw the pictures, and someone wrote on Facebook that they work security and to them, it looks like it was set up. 

If that guy wasn't supposed to be anywhere near her, her security team would make sure he wasn't anywhere near her. 

When it happened to Gigi, she looked like she had a real reaction. (I'd be elbowing faces, too!) 

That guy is scum. Nobody should be touching anyone else or getting in their personal space without permission for any reason. 

If that guy legitimately went for Kim, I'd have the same reaction. But if the K's set this whole thing up, that's pathetic. 


mkr said:


> Adidas and lingerie...Kanye is on a whole other level....



That corset thing (and the black  lingerie dress thing with the "clutch" that resembled the velvet Crown Royal bag) only belong in the bedroom or to a lingerie party). 



Sasha2012 said:


> She famously employs eight glam squad members to ensure she's picture perfect at all times.
> 
> And it's lucky Kim Kardashian has them on hand during Paris Fashion Week as she changed into another racy ensemble on Thursday night.
> 
> The star sported her third outfit change of the day as she and husband Kanye West headed to the Off White fashion show in the French capital.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Paris-Fashion-Week-event.html#ixzz4LhkhEAoG


Kourtney looks like she's going to a lingerie party and Kim looks like an In Living Color Fly Girl. 


Oryx816 said:


> Looks like she is being "styled" by Kanye as well.


Kourtney, honey, WHY? 


tweegy said:


> Between ***** and the Kardashians.. get it together 'Merica...



With what's going on lately, I have never been more proud to stand up and truly say, "My name is Caitlin and I. Am. Canadian!"


----------



## Lounorada

ManilaMama said:


> View attachment 3479990
> 
> 
> For $39.99 you too can look like PMK and enter the Matrix!


----------



## jenjen1964

That silver bra outfit thingy on Kourt kinda reminds me of Princess Lea in return of the jedi.  That is not a good thing fyi


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> They have been changing outfits as much as four times a day in a bid to keep up with the fashion IT crowd at Paris Fashion Week.
> 
> And Kim and Kourtney Kardashian ensured they made an equally eye-catching entrance at the Balmain afterparty on Thursday by arriving in coordinating outfits.
> 
> Both dressed in slinky gold and bronze ensembles, which looked like they had come straight off the catwalk at the designer's earlier show, the sisters created something of a stir as they arrived at the Parisian bash.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-arrive-Balmain-afterparty.html#ixzz4Lhit9BVH


I really like this look - it's just tacky enough for me. Those shoes gotta go.


----------



## Lounorada

How can anyone take Kim and her pretentious self seriously? I mean...
Tumblr





















The look on her face, thinking she's the f**king ish. Girl needs to take an empty stadium worth of seats. Looking like an old plastic mannequin that's been rebuilt a few times.
Kanye looks like he shops and lives in a thrift shop.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress slays, tho. Naomi, JLo or even Beyonce would look great in it.


----------



## JNH14

Don't understand the interest in any of these Kardashians or their minions....snooze fest.


----------



## mkr

Kim is posing like she's Naomi, Kourt is posing like she's Kim.Yes Kourt we see how you slyly pulled the fabric away so we can almost see your hoohoo.

They really look like they believe the hype they fabricated.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Her body looks good.


----------



## WishList986

Loooooove Ye's denim jacket


----------



## pukasonqo

twinkle.tink said:


> Her body looks good.



It has to, after all she bought it


----------



## Hobbsy

They're alive and breathing, that's all I got.


----------



## Jikena




----------



## LaAgradecida

She looks like Cher.

And she needs some lotion for those knees!!!


----------



## White Orchid

And people doubt his sexuality lol.



Lounorada said:


> How can anyone take Kim and her pretentious self seriously? I mean...
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The look on her face, thinking she's the f**king ish. Girl needs to take an empty stadium worth of seats. Looking like an old plastic mannequin that's been rebuilt a few times.
> Kanye looks like he shops and lives in a thrift shop.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been taking Paris Fashion Week by storm and Kim and Kourtney Kardashian were at it again on Friday evening.

The reality TV siblings rocked rather revealing outfits as they attended the Buro 24/7 Fashion Forward Initiative at Paris Fashion Week in the French capital.

Kim, 35, and Kourtney, 37, showed off their gym-honed figures as they stepped out for the event at The Ritz.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-dress-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4LninH7kO


----------



## Oryx816

Maybe Kanye is doing a cover of "I Got You Babe"....


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe Kanye is doing a cover of "I Got You Babe"....


Exactly.


----------



## Oryx816

I usually skip the jambalaya of words the Daily Fail throws together to pass off as an article but the term "gym-honed" caught my eye.  They were referring to Kim and Kourtney.  Lol!  Kim is nothing but "scalpel-honed".


----------



## White Orchid

If it were surgically possible, I'd say Kim had her head elongated lol.  Is it just me noticing that?


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> If it were surgically possible, I'd say Kim had her head elongated lol.  Is it just me noticing that?



Maybe the pics were elongated to make her look slimmer


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> Maybe the pics were elongated to make her look slimmer


I wouldn't put in past her and her photographers.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Lounorada said:


> How can anyone take Kim and her pretentious self seriously? I mean...
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The look on her face, thinking she's the f**king ish. Girl needs to take an empty stadium worth of seats. Looking like an old plastic mannequin that's been rebuilt a few times.
> Kanye looks like he shops and lives in a thrift shop.


Oh man, this is hilarious, it really doesn't get any more pretentious that this. You can tell she's thinking "I am the baddest bi*ch in the game." She must be so proud of herself, after months of being on that nasty Atkins diet and having every surgical procedure known to man kind, she finally believes she is hot, it's written all over her face.


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> If it were surgically possible, I'd say Kim had her head elongated lol.  Is it just me noticing that?


She's losing weight in the face. And that long straight wig just adds to it.


----------



## mkr

Dang now she's gonna have to go buy some cheekbones!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

White Orchid said:


> I wouldn't put in past her and her photographers.



There is a countouring technique for that. Darker shades on the outside and lighter in the middle and kind of "drawing it" the thinner the neck, the longer it looks. plus there must be some Photoshopping going on


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

The latest look makes her look so much like a darker version of Donatelle Versace [emoji15]


----------



## White Orchid

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> The latest look makes her look so much like a darker version of Donatelle Versace [emoji15]


With all the ps she's had, it's only a matter of time before she resembles her completely.


----------



## terebina786

I think she's elongating the pics that's why her head looks so weird.   I kinda like the last outfit but I really hate her hair/wig.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been taking Paris Fashion Week by storm and Kim and Kourtney Kardashian were at it again on Friday evening.
> 
> The reality TV siblings rocked rather revealing outfits as they attended the Buro 24/7 Fashion Forward Initiative at Paris Fashion Week in the French capital.
> 
> Kim, 35, and Kourtney, 37, showed off their gym-honed figures as they stepped out for the event at The Ritz.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-dress-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4LninH7kO


I love these looks!! Minus the hideous fur jacket, but I get that its her security blanket


----------



## chowlover2

A big part of why her face looks longer is she has filled the nasolabial lines and Botoxed the heck out of her face. Makes her face look longer and more alien-like.


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> A big part of why her face looks longer is she has filled the nasolabial lines and Botoxed the heck out of her face. Makes her face look longer and more alien-like.


That's it.  Thanks


----------



## caitlin1214

When she wore those lace-up pants before, Cosmo (or Go Fug Yourself, I forget) was like, "She's managed to put a corset on her azz!"


----------



## pinkfeet

Hmm well before she had her face full of fillers and it was more heart shaped .. her face is naturally longish if you look at really old pics .. I think she is losing weight fast and steady ( through unhealthy means and/or drugs) and she will be getting filled up in the face soon. Or maybe she likes this look -- but I prefer the other face. lol


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> Hmm well before she had her face full of fillers and it was more heart shaped .. her face is naturally longish if you look at really old pics .. I think she is losing weight fast and steady ( through unhealthy means and/or drugs) and she will be getting filled up in the face soon. Or maybe she likes this look -- but I prefer the other face. lol


I agree.

I also think she's lost so much weight, it really shows in her face. Even her implants, which always had that layer of body fat to make them look natural, now look like implants. She's starting to look gaunt, which is fine, just so not her.

I said this before, but this really goes against her brand.   I guess she's going for a new brand.


----------



## coconutsboston

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe Kanye is doing a cover of "I Got You Babe"....


Lord help us all.  

I was going to comment on the bootleg Cher look too, though.


----------



## coconutsboston

pinkfeet said:


> Hmm well before she had her face full of fillers and it was more heart shaped .. her face is naturally longish if you look at really old pics .. I think she is losing weight fast and steady ( through unhealthy means and/or drugs) and she will be getting filled up in the face soon. Or maybe she likes this look -- but I prefer the other face. lol


She's done soooo well with booty fillers, I bet you she will be going for the Jigsaw clown as her facial look.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been wowing the fashionistas of Paris with an array of increasingly sizzling outfits.

But Kim Kardashian dressed in one of her most eye-catching ensembles yet on Saturday as she headed out to dinner with the reality show family.

The star went without underwear in a very plunging black bustier complete with sheer black sleeves and neckline and teamed with racy lace tights.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...OUT-underwear-Paris-dinner.html#ixzz4LtcOmsfe


----------



## ilovenicebags

?????? 
That's all I've got after seeing these pictures. Need bleach now


----------



## Lodpah

She is a short woman I can't imagine these outfits do her justice in real life and she has a son now.  I can't imagine the horror he is going to go through when her son goes to school and gets teased about her.  She's so shallow.  She's not Cher and she can't pull of these outfits like Cher can. She must admire Octomom as she's looking like her twin lately.


----------



## mkr




----------



## Lodpah

Kim, have some dignity for the sake of your children.  Can you imagine your kids in school and kids can be cruel. This a type of conversation I can imagine them saying to her kids:

Kid: Your mom is a hoe.

Kim's kids: No she's not. 

Kid: Pulls out a collage of pictures (especially that one with her splayed in a dump site somewhere and all her atrocious and nasty outfits including reading all the horrible things people say about her. 

Poor kids are going to have to defend themselves. This is reality. Kids can be cruel.


----------



## Lodpah

coconutsboston said:


> She's done soooo well with booty fillers, I bet you she will be going for the Jigsaw clown as her facial look.


 t
She has nothing to bargain with, absolutely nothing.   All she has is her body that everyone has seen already. There's no aura of mysteriousness to her which I think is more sexy than laying it all on the line all the time.  Guys are more turned on I think when they have to imagine if you know what I mean.  I mean if her object is to be fantasized by men well I think that only happens when they are feeding the chickens but then again she really does not exude sexiness in the same vein as the real women who do it legitimately and without the stupid coyness she thinks she is projecting. 

I really want to root for her and give her a high five but for what? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## mkr

Lodpah said:


> Kim, have some dignity for the sake of your children.  Can you imagine your kids in school and kids can be cruel. This a type of conversation I can imagine them saying to her kids:
> 
> Kid: Your mom is a hoe.
> 
> Kim's kids: No she's not.
> 
> Kid: Pulls out a collage of pictures (especially that one with her splayed in a dump site somewhere and all her atrocious and nasty outfits including reading all the horrible things people say about her.
> 
> Poor kids are going to have to defend themselves. This is reality. Kids can be cruel.


She needs to put them in karate classes.  It's good for them to learn and they better know how to fight when one of their classmates tells them they saw mom's hoohoo.  And it wasn't even by watching her sex tape.


----------



## Aminamina

So what does it make her husband?..That pablopimp must be somewhere around, watching, I guess


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Remindes me of Kylie's  bikinis. What happened to them lips [emoji849], glued together [emoji85]?


----------



## stylemepretty

WTF? Is she legit wearing no underwear?  I value my eyesight too much to risk zooming in on those photos.


----------



## mkr

stylemepretty said:


> WTF? Is she legit wearing no underwear?  I value my eyesight too much to risk zooming in on those photos.


Underwear is so over-rated.


----------



## lizmil

What makes you think the kids will go to school?  Homeschool with tutors.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NicolesCloset

She took it there. Seriously is there no shame? Her vagina? I don't even think porn stars walk around in public showing vagina. She was looking so good lately [emoji45]


----------



## leeann

Kanye must have decided vagina is the new cleavage


----------



## Jayne1

Kim declared this a no make up day. None at all and here is the proof.  Discuss.

I have to say, I do like the much less makeup look on most people and the Alicia Keys' no-makeup movement. Although not that far, but much less than what the Instagram girls wear.

I think it's those Instagram girls who all look like drag queens that make me shudder when I see their photos.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-shoulder-trench-coat-Balenciaga-PFW.html


----------



## LaAgradecida

My condolences to Cher, for having to endure the embarrassment and horror of Kim K's poorly executed rip-off.

Sorry Cher!!!!


----------



## Lejic

Lodpah said:


> Kim, have some dignity for the sake of your children.  Can you imagine your kids in school and kids can be cruel. This a type of conversation I can imagine them saying to her kids:
> 
> Kid: Your mom is a hoe.
> 
> Kim's kids: No she's not.
> 
> Kid: Pulls out a collage of pictures (especially that one with her splayed in a dump site somewhere and all her atrocious and nasty outfits including reading all the horrible things people say about her.
> 
> Poor kids are going to have to defend themselves. This is reality. Kids can be cruel.



Well, you're assuming they won't be "homeschooled" the whole time. Which I have a feeling they will.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> Kim declared this a no make up day. None at all and here is the proof.  Discuss.
> 
> I have to say, I do like the much less makeup look on most people and the Alicia Keys' no-makeup movement. Although not that far, but much less than what the Instagram girls wear.
> 
> I think it's those Instagram girls who all look like drag queens that make me shudder when I see their photos.
> View attachment 3482180
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-shoulder-trench-coat-Balenciaga-PFW.html


Horsesh!t.  She's wearing foundation.  Nice try Kim we've seen you without make-up before.


----------



## Deco

The crotchless catsuit is gonna happen sooner than I thought.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Kim declared this a no make up day. None at all and here is the proof.  Discuss.
> 
> I have to say, I do like the much less makeup look on most people and the Alicia Keys' no-makeup movement. Although not that far, but much less than what the Instagram girls wear.
> 
> I think it's those Instagram girls who all look like drag queens that make me shudder when I see their photos.
> View attachment 3482180
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-shoulder-trench-coat-Balenciaga-PFW.html



No make-up my behind! I see her brows are filled, taupe eye-shadow, and clear lipgloss. Not to mention fake lashes.


----------



## mkr

I always wear a trenchcoat over my lingerie.


----------



## labelwhore04

NicolesCloset said:


> She took it there. Seriously is there no shame? Her vagina? I don't even think porn stars walk around in public showing vagina. She was looking so good lately [emoji45]



It's getting to the point where she's going to get arrested for indecent exposure. You can't just walk around with your vagina out. She has issues. I can't believe this woman has kids, what an embarassment for them when they get older. I'm all for mothers being sexy and owning their sexuality but you need to draw a line somewhere. As a mother you have certain responsibilities, and you have to think about your children in your actions. Her thirst for attention is so strong that it completely overrides any type of good judgement, morals, thoughts of her kids feelings, etc. It's just pathetic. That husband of hers is no better encouraging this behaviour.


----------



## cdtracing

I thought this was funny....Bride of Chewbacca....Chris Angel's Oscar date....

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta.../?mag=cos&list=nl_chg_news&src=nl&date=100116


----------



## cdtracing

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Remindes me of Kylie's  bikinis. What happened to them lips [emoji849], glued together [emoji85]?


  Gurl.....you went there!!!!  I don't even want to have that visual!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> Kim declared this a no make up day. None at all and here is the proof.  Discuss.
> 
> I have to say, I do like the much less makeup look on most people and the Alicia Keys' no-makeup movement. Although not that far, but much less than what the Instagram girls wear.
> 
> I think it's those Instagram girls who all look like drag queens that make me shudder when I see their photos.
> View attachment 3482180
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-shoulder-trench-coat-Balenciaga-PFW.html



I call BULL$HIT on this!!!  She's wearing foundation, eye lash extensions, lip gloss, & her eyebrows are filled in.  She obviously thinks everyone is buying her hype.

And as far as her Vagina suit....Pablopimp probably picked it out for her!!  Strippers & hookers have more dignity than she does!!  Decophile said Crotchless catsuit is next....I agree!!  It has to be right around the corner.  There's not much else for her to do, except go full on nude!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jayne1 said:


> Kim declared this a no make up day. None at all and here is the proof.  Discuss.
> 
> I have to say, I do like the much less makeup look on most people and the Alicia Keys' no-makeup movement. Although not that far, but much less than what the Instagram girls wear.
> 
> I think it's those Instagram girls who all look like drag queens that make me shudder when I see their photos.
> View attachment 3482180
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-shoulder-trench-coat-Balenciaga-PFW.html



She's definitely wearing makeup, just not as much as she usually cakes on.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mkr said:


> Horsesh!t.  She's wearing foundation.  Nice try Kim we've seen you without make-up before.



I know right! I posted a pic of her with no make up on time a go [emoji849]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

dangerouscurves said:


> No make-up my behind! I see her brows are filled, taupe eye-shadow, and clear lipgloss. Not to mention fake lashes.



There is a whole chapter in make up artistry school named " The no-make up" make up [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

cdtracing said:


> Gurl.....you went there!!!!  I don't even want to have that visual!!!



[emoji109] lol! Don't get me started on the snail trail she's leaving behind all over Paris wearing no underwear [emoji222][emoji222][emoji222]!


Ps: good bye all in case the mod kick my butt out of this thread [emoji85][emoji24]


----------



## mkr

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> [emoji109] lol! Don't get me started on the snail trail she's leaving behind all over Paris wearing no underwear [emoji222][emoji222][emoji222]!
> Oh. my.goodness.
> 
> ERASEERASEERASE
> 
> Ps: good bye all in case the mod kick my butt out of this thread [emoji85][emoji24]


I'm going to try really hard to unsee this.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Lest we forget.....


----------



## mkr

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3482350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lest we forget.....


Was this taken recently?


----------



## Aminamina

cdtracing said:


> I call BULL$HIT on this!!!  She's wearing foundation, eye lash extensions, lip gloss, & her eyebrows are filled in.  She obviously thinks everyone is buying her hype.
> 
> And as far as her Vagina suit....Pablopimp probably picked it out for her!!  Strippers & hookers have more dignity than she does!!  Decophile said Crotchless catsuit is next....I agree!!  It has to be right around the corner.  There's not much else for her to do, except go full on nude!!


Did you notice how the "make up free" look went AFTER going commando? Going make up free for her must be...absolutely blasphemous.


----------



## mkr

I'd like to see her wig free.


----------



## Aminamina

FREEKIMMIE!!!!!!! I swear, someone must be making her do all that.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's been over in the other thread smoking weed with Brad.


----------



## Lounorada

Aminamina said:


> So what does it make her husband?..That pablopimp must be somewhere around, watching, I guess


'Pablo Pimp'


----------



## Lounorada

leeann said:


> Kanye must have decided vagina is the new cleavage





mkr said:


> I always wear a trenchcoat over my lingerie.


----------



## lizmil

Decophile said:


> The crotchless catsuit is gonna happen sooner than I thought.


I sure wouldn't want to sit down on a seat after them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chloebagfreak

mkr said:


> Was this taken recently?


I have no idea. Just was looking at Givenchy bags and this bag popped up


----------



## whimsic

Jayne1 said:


> Kim declared this a no make up day. None at all and here is the proof.  Discuss.
> 
> I have to say, I do like the much less makeup look on most people and the Alicia Keys' no-makeup movement. Although not that far, but much less than what the Instagram girls wear.
> 
> I think it's those Instagram girls who all look like drag queens that make me shudder when I see their photos.
> View attachment 3482180
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-shoulder-trench-coat-Balenciaga-PFW.html


 
Body makeup doesn't count I guess...


----------



## White Orchid

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> [emoji109] lol! Don't get me started on the snail trail she's leaving behind all over Paris wearing no underwear [emoji222][emoji222][emoji222]!
> 
> 
> Ps: good bye all in case the mod kick my butt out of this thread [emoji85][emoji24]


Lol, see ya


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Lol, see ya


Ooh lookie Orchid, someone to share the corner with!


----------



## tweegy

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> [emoji109] lol! Don't get me started on the snail trail she's leaving behind all over Paris wearing no underwear [emoji222][emoji222][emoji222]!
> 
> 
> Ps: good bye all in case the mod kick my butt out of this thread [emoji85][emoji24]









LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Those kids are going to Kardashian Academy


----------



## ManilaMama

Ya know I was thinking.. I really don't care anymore what pornographic outfits this narcissistic family wants to wear. We can't stop them and obviously they're getting the attention they so eagerly desire. 

But there's always a place for this kind of adult mess, right? 

I assume no minor is seeing these photos here on TPF (right?).. Where else are these photos or videos shown? I sincerely hope it's not in some G-rated arena. 

I generally live under my Asian suburban rock (I don't even social media), so I'm tying to safely assume that her body parts aren't plastered all over magazines or TV without a censorship bar, right? 

How about social media? Are they allowed to post their body parts up on there? Can their younger followers easily click and burn their eyes with crotch shots and nipples? I assume not, correct? 

I worry about our children and their world vision of what's acceptable and not to display. The Ks can do whatever they want. I just want them neatly tucked into their R-rated corners of the world. 

I use net nanny on our home computers (we have a toddler); and yes, while I'm aware we can't shield our children forever, I believe there's a proper time and place for everything. 

/end morning rant. Now for some coffee and toast. Hello from Asia, my lovely TPF ladies!!

(Edit: when I say "coffee and toast", I really mean "juice and rice cakes" lol. Just wanted to throw that out there haha.)


----------



## ManilaMama

The snail trail exists, girl! Maybe not for all.. But for some! Post baby, post PCOS surgery, age, time of the month.. Man.. I can relate to needing undies and pantyliners at all times! LMAO!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ManilaMama said:


> View attachment 3482530
> 
> 
> The snail trail exists, girl! Maybe not for all.. But for some! Post baby, post PCOS surgery, age, time of the month.. Man.. I can relate to needing undies and pantyliners at all times! LMAO!



The things you named are exceptions, I'm talking about normal, everyday circumstances. If if that's time of the month and you're walking around without panties then I'm judging you...HARD. Otherwise just walking around leaking willy nilly for no reason??? Like....how??


----------



## White Orchid

Oh please.  If you're saying you can't relate, well, yeah, whatever.  But panty-liners were invented for a reason.  And not because we women like to avoid doing laundry by wearing the same undies for weeks on end.  Vaginas "leak".  It's the body's way of cleansing itself.  Female anatomy 101.

This seriously reminds me of girls at high school who used to pretend they never farted.  Riiiight.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Y'all have vaginas and behinds that leak without undies on??? Like enough to seep through frabic and leave trails on seats??? Cuz I damn sure can't relate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I can def do without seeing her cooch but the dramatics make me laugh.
> 
> She looks a mess but  what's new?? I don't buy one bit of this new IDGAF, carefree personality she or Ye is trying to push. She wouldn't always look so damn uncomfortable all the time if it were truly genuine.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Some of you must have dry hoohoos if you can go pantyless. And I know some of you are youngsters so all the more reason for daily secretions.


----------



## White Orchid

I love how we can segue into virtually every unimaginable topic available.  It's like a gift, innit?


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I love how we can segue into virtually every unimaginable topic available.  It's like a gift, innit?



Speaking of segues, I do love a nice Segway city tour.  They are delightful.

Can you imagine Kim on a Segway, with her latest ensembles?


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> Speaking of segues, I do love a nice Segway city tour.  They are delightful.
> 
> Can you imagine Kim on a Segway, with her latest ensembles?



I see her more on a hoverboard.. The Segway handle post would cover her body too much.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

White Orchid said:


> Oh please.  If you're saying you can't relate, well, yeah, whatever.  But panty-liners were invented for a reason.  And not because we women like to avoid doing laundry by wearing the same undies for weeks on end.  Vaginas "leak".  It's the body's way of cleansing itself.  Female anatomy 101.
> 
> This seriously reminds me of girls at high school who used to pretend they never farted.  Riiiight.



Oh, please my a$$. I'm well aware of the female anatomy and how it works, I just have never experienced MY vaginal secretions seeping THROUGH MY CLOTHES onto the seat was sitting in while not wearing underwear. As I stated, I CAN'T RELATE.

And as far as the possibility of my cooch being dry, nah we good. My husband has no complaints, when it's time to get it wet, it does just that.  

Let me get out of this thread and log out. F*cking up my buzz.


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> I see her more on a hoverboard.. The Segway handle post would cover her body too much.





Bag*Snob said:


> Some of you must have dry hoohoos if you can go pantyless. And I know some of you are youngsters so all the more reason for daily secretions.


Did I tell you that hoohoo is my new favorite word?


----------



## cdtracing

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> [emoji109] lol! Don't get me started on the snail trail she's leaving behind all over Paris wearing no underwear [emoji222][emoji222][emoji222]!
> 
> 
> Ps: good bye all in case the mod kick my butt out of this thread [emoji85][emoji24]



   Snail Trail!!!  I hope the French in Paris are sanitizing any & everything someone would sit on!!


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> I see her more on a hoverboard.. The Segway handle post would cover her body too much.





mkr said:


> Did I tell you that hoohoo is my new favorite word?



Lol!  The hoohoo hoverboard!


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  The hoohoo hoverboard!



I can see the gossip rags now..

"Kim K wears her crotchless, topless, lace teddy while zooming down the Tarmac on her HooHoo-verboard! She is on her way to Paris riding her Chacha-rtered jet! Click below for more photos! Can you say vavavoom? More like vajajay!!"


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Speaking of segues, I do love a nice Segway city tour.  They are delightful.
> 
> Can you imagine Kim on a Segway, with her latest ensembles?


And if she falls, we'll be "privy" to what her gyno gets to see.  And RayJ, and Chris, and Reggie, and..and...and...


----------



## Deco

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Y'all have vaginas and behinds that leak without undies on??? Like enough to seep through frabic and leave trails on seats??? Cuz I damn sure can't relate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I can def do without seeing her cooch but the dramatics make me laugh.
> 
> She looks a mess but  what's new?? I don't buy one bit of this new IDGAF, carefree personality she or Ye is trying to push. She wouldn't always look so damn uncomfortable all the time if it were truly genuine.


I don't, but did you see fabric?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Decophile said:


> I don't, but did you see fabric?



You don't see...


----------



## Deco

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You don't see...


Are you referring to the strip down the center? Because no, I don't leak through clothes/fabric without underwear, but that strip is too narrow to act as a barrier, and lace is too porous.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Horsesh!t.  She's wearing foundation.  Nice try Kim we've seen you without make-up before.


and colored in her brows, fake eye lashes and lip gloss and list list goes on.


----------



## uhpharm01

*KIM KARDASHIAN*
*HELD AT GUNPOINT*
*KANYE CANCELS SHOW*


http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/10/02/kanye-west-family-emergency-concert-stopped/



Armed gunmen broke into Kim Kardashian's Paris hotel room and the emergency rippled quickly all the way to New York ... where Kanye bolted from the stage mid-concert.

The gunmen were posing as cops and Kim was held at gunpoint.  We're told she was badly shaken but unharmed.

We don't know if the gunmen made off with any of her stuff.

As for Kanye ... he was performing at the Meadows Festival in Queens, NY -- Yeezy was jamming in the middle of "Heartless" when he cut the music and made the announcement, stunning the crowd.

_Story developing ..._


----------



## Deco

At first I wondered how 115 gunmen fit into one hotel room.


----------



## cdtracing

uhpharm01 said:


> *KIM KARDASHIAN*
> *HELD AT GUNPOINT*
> *KANYE CANCELS SHOW*
> 
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/10/02/kanye-west-family-emergency-concert-stopped/
> 
> 
> 115
> Armed gunmen broke into Kim Kardashian's Paris hotel room and the emergency rippled quickly all the way to New York ... where Kanye bolted from the stage mid-concert.
> 
> The gunmen were posing as cops and Kim was held at gunpoint.  We're told she was badly shaken but unharmed.
> 
> We don't know if the gunmen made off with any of her stuff.
> 
> As for Kanye ... he was performing at the Meadows Festival in Queens, NY -- Yeezy was jamming in the middle of "Heartless" when he cut the music and made the announcement, stunning the crowd.
> 
> _Story developing ..._



Maybe they just wanted selfies with her.  Who knows......


----------



## mrsinsyder

That's... strange.


----------



## yinnie

My first thought was, Great even robbers are giving her attention... 
Second thought was, where were her security team?


----------



## Deco

Deja Lochte


----------



## Oryx816

How did they get past security?  It isn't like she is at a youth hostel....

And how did they know which room she was in?


----------



## VickyB

Decophile said:


> At first I wondered how 115 gunmen fit into one hotel room.


LMAO!!!!
Pretty sure this is another of her PR stunts.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lochte 101.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oryx816 said:


> How did they get past security?  It isn't like she is at a youth hostel....
> 
> And how did they know which room she was in?



Taylor Swift.


----------



## berrydiva

I will never understand why not wearing underwear is so disgusting to some women. Is it that serious?


----------



## uhpharm01

Decophile said:


> At first I wondered how 115 gunmen fit into one hotel room.


115 was the number of comments for this story. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Oryx816

BagOuttaHell said:


> Taylor Swift.


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> *KIM KARDASHIAN*
> *HELD AT GUNPOINT*
> *KANYE CANCELS SHOW*
> 
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/10/02/kanye-west-family-emergency-concert-stopped/
> 
> 
> 
> Armed gunmen broke into Kim Kardashian's Paris hotel room and the emergency rippled quickly all the way to New York ... where Kanye bolted from the stage mid-concert.
> 
> The gunmen were posing as cops and Kim was held at gunpoint.  We're told she was badly shaken but unharmed.
> 
> We don't know if the gunmen made off with any of her stuff.
> 
> As for Kanye ... he was performing at the Meadows Festival in Queens, NY -- Yeezy was jamming in the middle of "Heartless" when he cut the music and made the announcement, stunning the crowd.
> 
> _Story developing ..._


So effing happy we gave out tickets away on account of the weather. I would've been pissed.


----------



## GoGlam

I have to say.. Hotels are not secure places AT ALL.  Better than most stand alone homes, but still.  So many people coming in and out, they're not stopping anyone from really doing anything.


----------



## uhpharm01

GoGlam said:


> I have to say.. Hotels are not secure places AT ALL.  Better than most stand alone homes, but still.  So many people coming in and out, they're not stopping anyone from really doing anything.


That's true.


----------



## cdtracing

BagOuttaHell said:


> Taylor Swift.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I need video or it didn't happen


----------



## Lodpah

lizmil said:


> What makes you think the kids will go to school?  Homeschool with tutors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Children homeschool are also enrolled in after school activities like sports, play dates, field trips, etc.


----------



## Deco

uhpharm01 said:


> 115 was the number of comments for this story. Sorry for the mistake.


Not your mistake.  I figured it, but my quick first read had me .  I'm just tired .


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Glitterandstuds said:


> I need video or it didn't happen



You'll see in on the Season Premiere of the next season.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> Children homeschool are also enrolled in after school activities like sports, play dates, field trips, etc.


They live in LA and will be around other celeb kids....they'll be fine. Also, I never heard of kids who are homeschooled  being involved on field trips or after school activities. How is that possible if they don't go to a school? I have 2 friends who homeschool and they have to do those things with their kids themselves.


----------



## Lodpah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh, please my a$$. I'm well aware of the female anatomy and how it works, I just have never experienced MY vaginal secretions seeping THROUGH MY CLOTHES onto the seat was sitting in while not wearing underwear. As I stated, I CAN'T RELATE.
> 
> And as far as the possibility of my cooch being dry, nah we good. My husband has no complaints, when it's time to get it wet, it does just that.
> 
> Let me get out of this thread and log out. F*cking up my buzz.


----------



## ManilaMama

Glitterandstuds said:


> I need video or it didn't happen



You'll see it on the next episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians! [emoji12]


----------



## Lodpah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh, please my a$$. I'm well aware of the female anatomy and how it works, I just have never experienced MY vaginal secretions seeping THROUGH MY CLOTHES onto the seat was sitting in while not wearing underwear. As I stated, I CAN'T RELATE.
> 
> And as far as the possibility of my cooch being dry, nah we good. My husband has no complaints, when it's time to get it wet, it does just that.
> 
> Let me get out of this thread and log out. F*cking up my buzz.


It's not what comes out I think it's more like what goes in in this instance. Where she sits, where goes to the bathroom. Lol even gynecologists will tell you that having pubic hairs protect that part.  Anyways . . .


----------



## ManilaMama

BagOuttaHell said:


> You'll see in on the Season Premiere of the next season.



Whoops you beat me to it! [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> It's not what comes out I think it's more like what goes in in this instance. Where she sits, where goes to the bathroom. Lol even gynecologists will tell you that having pubic hairs protect that part.  Anyways . . .


What?! Lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love how the possibility of her being robbed at gunpoint will not deter the underwear discussion. 

#focus


----------



## Lodpah

berrydiva said:


> What?! Lol.


I meant sitting down in chairs, going to bathrooms, etc.


----------



## berrydiva

I wish I could believe she was robbed at gunpoint. They lie so much that it's hard to believe.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> I meant sitting down in chairs, going to bathrooms, etc.


I still don't understand Lol. Plus from what i can tell, there seems to be many underwear wearing women who sit their bare behind on public toilet seats and not was their hands when using the bathroom....that seems far more gross to me. It's all good tho


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Which one of you went to Dlisted and wrote that maybe it was the fashion police.

smh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> What?! Lol.



Same ish I said when I read the post. I don't know about anyone else but my bare kitten is never touching a chair/seat, whatever  and my behind doesn't go anywhere near a public toilet seat (I squat with my behind in the air) Also slightly TMI but save for a landing stripe, I'm pretty bare down there and my gyno has nothing to say about it. Whatevs, I'm bored of this convo. Bet I still walk around without undies when I feel like it, tho. 

I feel bad that when I heard about Kimmy being held at gunpoint I instantly thought of it being a PR stunt. If it's true then WOW. She may have lost her valuables but at least she has her life, those situations can go bad, fast. It's a good thing the babies aren't with her. I wonder if they took that new 20 carat ring Kanye just gifted her. Hotels aren't the safest places but that's what she pays a security team for. You follow my every move and somehow I get robbed at gunpoint? Nah, somebody gettin' fired. I imagine Kanye is losing his sh*t right now.


----------



## Lodpah

berrydiva said:


> I still don't understand. Lol. It's all good tho


Sorry. When you don't have undies on and you sit in places there's always the chance for those nasty critters to get in.   People can get the flesh eating diseases by sitting in public places that are contaminated.  As to the pubic hairs, they serve a functional purpose for that part of the anatomy.  You can google it and like I said gynecologists will you tell you that fact.  It's a protective barrier.


berrydiva said:


> I still don't understand Lol. Plus from what i can tell, there seems to be many underwear wearing women who sit their bare behind on public toilet seats and not was their hands when using the bathroom....that seems far more gross to me. It's all good tho


True but there is a chance of that happening.  As to pubic hairs the vaginal area is very sensitive and the 
and is a moist environment. Some women expose that area to bacterial pathogens to breed. 

See below from Dr. Kevin Pho:
Dr. Kevin Pho explained that the most common bacteria that can grow in this kind of environment are methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA), Staphylococcus aureus and Group A Streptococcus.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> They live in LA and will be around other celeb kids....they'll be fine. Also, I never heard of kids who are homeschooled  being involved on field trips or after school activities. How is that possible if they don't go to a school? I have 2 friends who homeschool and they have to do those things with their kids themselves.


Some schools districts do have field trips and limited 'classes'  for home schoolers.
Our district did until last year. My daughter was able to attend 'class' with other home schoolers her age twice a month and they went on all the classic field trips, the pumpkin patch, Christmas in the park, etc. I say 'class' because it was only four hours, and while there was some instruction, it mainly for socialization with two recesses, lunch and art in that short time.

With that said...yeah, those kids will not be participating in anything like that.


----------



## Bag*Snob

@LadyLouboutin08 what new 20ct ring. You mean besides her engagement ring?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Insurance fraud? These people will do anything for fame and money


----------



## ManilaMama

Photos of the robbery have surfaced..


----------



## Yoshi1296

Woah this is crazy. I wonder what happened.


----------



## ManilaMama

Seriously though.. Now it's reported that "millions of dollars" worth of jewelry was stolen  




Woah maybe they did get the new ring   such a shame


----------



## Yoshi1296

ManilaMama said:


> Seriously though.. Now it's reported that "millions of dollars" worth of jewelry was stolen
> 
> View attachment 3482689
> 
> 
> Woah maybe they did get the new ring   such a shame



OMG!!!!


----------



## ManilaMama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ... I feel bad that when I heard about Kimmy being held at gunpoint I instantly thought of it being a PR stunt. If it's true then WOW. She may have lost her valuables but at least she has her life, those situations can go bad, fast. It's a good thing the babies aren't with her. I wonder if they took that new 20 carat ring Kanye just gifted her. Hotels aren't the safest places but that's what she pays a security team for. You follow my every move and somehow I get robbed at gunpoint? Nah, somebody gettin' fired. I imagine Kanye is losing his sh*t right now.



Yup. I was thinking the same.. IF it were true then dang, good thing nobody was hurt. They can always replace the jewelry.


----------



## Lodpah

I'm of the side that believes they staged this.  They gain to get millions in insurance and honestly this family is ratchet that nothing, and I mean nothing, is past them to do this sort of thing.


----------



## cdtracing

Lodpah said:


> Sorry. When you don't have undies on and you sit in places there's always the chance for those nasty critters to get in.   People can get the flesh eating diseases by sitting in public places that are contaminated.  As to the pubic hairs, they serve a functional purpose for that part of the anatomy.  You can google it and like I said gynecologists will you tell you that fact.  It's a protective barrier.
> 
> True but there is a chance of that happening.  As to pubic hairs the vaginal area is very sensitive and the
> and is a moist environment. Some women expose that area to bacterial pathogens to breed.
> 
> See below from Dr. Kevin Pho:
> Dr. Kevin Pho explained that the most common bacteria that can grow in this kind of environment are methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA), Staphylococcus aureus and Group A Streptococcus.



Well...it's obvious from the pics of her in that "outfit" (I don't know what else to call it), she waxes or lasers her kooch.  And while I like my nether regions to be well groomed & bare, I rarely use public facilities & I never sit.  I always have a pack of disinfectant wipes to wipe the seat down & even then, I squat over it.  I have no desire to pick up any bacteria, flesh eating disease, or herd of tiny livestock!!  UH UUH...No way!!


----------



## cdtracing

Millions of dollars of jewelry???  Why was her jewelry not in the hotel safe it's it's valued that much???!!!?!?!!  And are we really certain the jewelry is real????  My first thought is insurance fraud!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

cdtracing said:


> Millions of dollars of jewelry???  Why was her jewelry not in the hotel safe it's it's valued that much???!!!?!?!!  And are we really certain the jewelry is real????  My first thought is insurance fraud!!



Maybe they threatened to shoot her if she didn't open the safe and give the jewelry.


----------



## bisousx

Decophile said:


> Deja Lochte



OMG i die
lol


----------



## White Orchid

Pffft, no way do I believe she even owns that much.  She hardly ever wears huge bling except for her ring.

Bish wants us to believe she's Liz Taylor, lol.


----------



## Lodpah

Oh my gosh! I read on one posting as I scrolling on my FB that this is all BS.  They NEVER go anywhere without a crew or cameras and this one time millions of dollars of jewelry stolen and no one sees them? I hope the insurance company really has good lawyers and insurance fraud investigators on this STAT.


----------



## khriseeee

How did the armed robbers get thru her security team??? I smell something fishy!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Bag*Snob said:


> Some of you must have dry hoohoos if you can go pantyless. And I know some of you are youngsters so all the more reason for daily secretions.



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji109]!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

khriseeee said:


> How did the armed robbers get thru her security team??? I smell something fishy!



"Smelling fishy" [emoji245][emoji245][emoji245] God I'm holding up myslef saying something really nasty [emoji85][emoji850][emoji850]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Y'all have vaginas and behinds that leak without undies on??? Like enough to seep through frabic and leave trails on seats??? Cuz I damn sure can't relate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I can def do without seeing her cooch but the dramatics make me laugh.
> 
> She looks a mess but  what's new?? I don't buy one bit of this new IDGAF, carefree personality she or Ye is trying to push. She wouldn't always look so damn uncomfortable all the time if it were truly genuine.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

BagOuttaHell said:


> Taylor Swift.



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]!!


----------



## White Orchid

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> "Smelling fishy" [emoji245][emoji245][emoji245] God I'm holding up myslef saying something really nasty [emoji85][emoji850][emoji850]


Lol, you and me both


----------



## Oryx816

Apparently she wasn't staying in a hotel.  She was staying in a "discreet residence". Another freebie from Air B n B?


----------



## kasumi168

If you were robbing Kim, wouldn't you go for her E-ring first? So i find it hard to believe the robbers would take all the other jewellery except for her ring, unless she comes out and says it was taken as well... hmmmm..


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

cdtracing said:


> Millions of dollars of jewelry???  Why was her jewelry not in the hotel safe it's it's valued that much???!!!?!?!!  And are we really certain the jewelry is real????  My first thought is insurance fraud!!



Publicity and probably Insurance Fraud. They would do anything for a headline. Wonder what the next stunt will be "Kanye's Alien Kidnapping" [emoji849]


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Apparently she wasn't staying in a hotel.  She was staying in a "discreet residence". Another freebie from Air B n B?


So discreet that a bunch of bad men found her treasure trove of Bvlgari and Graff jewels?  Oki doki.


----------



## clevercat

So this alleged robbery...it wouldn't have anything to do with Kakes feeling hacked off at the amount of interest in the Brad and Angelina divorce shenanigans, would it? And wanting to bring all the attention back where she feels it belongs. Hmmmmm...


----------



## clevercat

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3482728


*snort*


----------



## twinkle.tink

Man! I hope they didn't do anything stupid!

I have often said. 'they don't bug me'. I have never watched their show, I am lucky they don't run through my social media...my only exposure is in this thread. My exposure is completely self regulated, so perhaps, I don't have the overload most feel. For me, it is a 'guilty pleasure'/stress relief. I read (and often laugh), I 'enjoy' the pics, once in awhile I actually see something I like and Lou is gracious enough to ID it for me...I guess perhaps because she is the pathway to that stress relief and because I feel sorry for her, it leads me to...
As I said...I hope they didn't do anything stupid, but I have no confidence that is the case.


----------



## stylemepretty

She is followed by a camera crew everywhere she goes and yet she wants us to believe that she was alone in her room when five armed robbers fleeced her of millions of dollars worth of jewelry?! Sure Kimberly.


----------



## AECornell

Why would a camera crew follow her home after a long night? I wouldn't think they would be filming. Also weren't the robbers in her room before she got there (I haven't read the reports but am speculating)? That would mean they would have a clearer access to he room. Plus if this was planned then they would have had someone already in the hotel knowing which room she was in. People planning big "heists" plan ahead of time and really well for stuff like this.

And the reports I saw said millions of £ so not sure how much in $.


----------



## lilapot

berrydiva said:


> I will never understand why not wearing underwear is so disgusting to some women. Is it that serious?



Anyone can go out and not wear underwear, we don't really care but Kim (or any man or woman for that mattet) walking around with her vagina exposed for the public to see is a totally different story.


----------



## whimsic

What jewelry are they even talking about? All she wore in Paris were those heinous outfits.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In Paris? A city still practically on high alert?
Her security team were lax after that serial pest tried to assault her the other day?
When a Kardashian is pushed off the DMail top story list by ANY bit of new info on Brangelina?
When they haven't really made that much of a splash at PFW?
A known famewhore is out of storylines except for her weight-loss?
I usually give a victim the benefit of the doubt. USUALLY.

I'll take my seat and a cocktail - see how this plays out


----------



## caitlin1214

Lejic said:


> Well, you're assuming they won't be "homeschooled" the whole time. Which I have a feeling they will.


Haha! When you bring up homeschooling, especially in this thread, my first thought was that line from The Simpsons: "Thinking too much gives you wrinkles!"

(It was the episode where Lisa learned, much to her chagrin, what exactly the new talking Malibu Stacy dolls were programmed to say. It was that, "Let's make some cookies for the boys!" "I wish they taught shopping in school!" and "Let's forget out troubles with a big bowl of strawberry ice cream!")


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I wish I could believe she was robbed at gunpoint. They lie so much that it's hard to believe.




Exactly!  And I am shocked that they didn't claim "billions" as the amount!


----------



## caitlin1214

Normally, when I hear someone was robbed at gunpoint, my first thought is, "Oh my God! Are they okay!?!" Given the family we're talking about, I'm thinking, "Did it REALLY happen, or is it one of those Boy Who Cried Wolf type things?",


----------



## caitlin1214

My dad was robbed in Europe once. It was in Spain, not France. And there were no guns involved. 

We were on our way back to the hotel from dinner. My mom and brother were up ahead and my dad and I were walking together. Someone "accidentally" bumped into him and made a big show of the "lo siento, senor"s and brushing him off while a second person went after the wallet. 

My dad started to run after them when he realized what happened but he couldn't catch them. He also realized he left me on the sidewalk.  

They got like 20 bucks and a cash card they couldn't use. (Everything else was locked up in our hotel room safe.)


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In Paris? A city still practically on high alert?
> Her security team were lax after that serial pest tried to assault her the other day?
> When a Kardashian is pushed off the DMail top story list by ANY bit of new info on Brangelina?
> When they haven't really made that much of a splash at PFW?
> A known famewhore is out of storylines except for her weight-loss?
> I usually give a victim the benefit of the doubt. USUALLY.
> 
> I'll take my seat and a cocktail - see how this plays out



make room for me, i'll bring some sangria


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> make room for me, i'll bring some sangria



Did I hear sangria is involved?  Make room for me and I will bring the cheese and crackers!


----------



## clevercat

Oryx816 said:


> Did I hear sangria is involved?  Make room for me and I will bring the cheese and crackers!


Squish up - I have wine and poppity-corn


----------



## twinkle.tink

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In Paris? A city still practically on high alert?
> Her security team were lax after that serial pest tried to assault her the other day?
> When a Kardashian is pushed off the DMail top story list by ANY bit of new info on Brangelina?
> When they haven't really made that much of a splash at PFW?
> A known famewhore is out of storylines except for her weight-loss?
> I usually give a victim the benefit of the doubt. USUALLY.
> 
> I'll take my seat and a cocktail - see how this plays out



After a very long week and extremly long weekend, I am sitting here with a glass of wine and my greek salad raising my glass and saying cheers.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

clevercat said:


> Squish up - I have wine and poppity-corn



Wine [emoji485][emoji7][emoji7]. My kind of girl [emoji109][emoji12]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

twinkle.tink said:


> After a very long week and extremly long weekend, I am sitting here with a glass of wine and my greek salad raising my glass and saying cheers.



Is it wine O'clock already? Cheers [emoji39][emoji485]


----------



## cdtracing

I would like to know how the robbers got through her security. I know it's said they were dressed by police but, really, you don't ask for proof they're cops?????  I would think her security team would have been more vigilant given she had already been "attacked" by that prankster. And why rob only Kim???? PMK & Kourtney are with her in Paris. Did they not stay at the same hotel??? Kourtney has some expensive jewelry & PMK wears some impressive blind too.  Seems to me if you're going to plan a big heist, you would rob all 3 instead of 1.  And where were the children when all of this was going on?????? 
Questions, questions, questions!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

i need to see the hotel footage from inside the room when this supposedly took place!


----------



## Oryx816

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37538453

This leaves even more questions than it answers.  She left Paris?  She didn't stay to help with the police investigation into millions of dollars in stolen jewelry?  [emoji19]


----------



## terebina786

Nope. Don't believe it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

No one travels the world with € 6 million worth of jewellery. I'm not even sure if the EU custom would allow that worth of jewellery to enter EU without complicated paperwork. And if the jewellery were loaned to them, there would be bodyguards accompanying the items and the loanees can't keep the jewellery overnight. I call BS on this one.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37538453
> 
> This leaves even more questions than it answers.  She left Paris?  She didn't stay to help with the police investigation into millions of dollars in stolen jewelry?  [emoji19]



First they said that the gunmen dressed as policemen and when they robbed her in her room they had masks on. But wouldn't the CCTV catch their faces as the concierge led them to her room and around the receptionist area? Man!!!!! Kimbecile needs to stop lying! We're not stupid like you, Kim!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oh and James Corden, we don't forget that Kimbecile is a mother and a wife, SHE DOES! Now it's you who needs to shut up!


----------



## Oryx816

Oh, and she "broke out" of the restraints!  Sounds like a professional job.... [emoji57]


----------



## roses5682

kasumi168 said:


> If you were robbing Kim, wouldn't you go for her E-ring first? So i find it hard to believe the robbers would take all the other jewellery except for her ring, unless she comes out and says it was taken as well... hmmmm..



I was wondering this as well


----------



## kemilia

It will be interesting to see if the e-ring is no longer on her finger, and how long before it is "recovered." Did she recently get an upgrade to that humongous ring?


----------



## AECornell

I just saw she was staying at a private home not a hotel? So a home would be easier to break into than a hotel room. I'm confused.


----------



## ManilaMama

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh and James Corden, we don't forget that Kimbecile is a mother and a wife, SHE DOES! Now it's you who needs to shut up!



THIS!!!

I laughed so hard when I read his tweet! Stay in your lane and stick to carpool karaoke lol!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

clevercat said:


> Squish up - I have wine and poppity-corn



Scoot over, I've got Baklava, opa!


----------



## White Orchid

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Is it wine O'clock already? Cheers [emoji39][emoji485]


Non-drinker here.  I'll bring the Ribena


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She was also tied up-this story is getting extra by the moment


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Non-drinker here.  I'll bring the Ribena



Normally, I am a non-drinker but pukasonqo said she had sangria, and that is my kryptonite!  [emoji38]


----------



## White Orchid

I just had an epiphany.

Maybe it was ISIS!!!  

*Returns to her corner*


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Normally, I am a non-drinker but pukasonqo said she had sangria, and that is my kryptonite!  [emoji38]


I have no idea what it is.  Sounds like Shangri-La


----------



## uhpharm01

Decophile said:


> Not your mistake.  I figured it, but my quick first read had me .  I'm just tired .


Thank you dear!


----------



## White Orchid

Glitterandstuds said:


> She was also tied up-this story is getting extra by the moment


Oh no.  I hope they didn't urinate on her


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I just saw the Daily Fail article, the paps were there capturing her as she gets on a private jet wrapped up in a blanket and staring out of the window with a sad look on her face. It's all so dramatic. I guess we'll never know what really happened, and I know I'm a cynical bit*h, but I can't help but think they've removed the Jolie Pitt divorce from the headlines for the timebeing so mission accomplished.


----------



## White Orchid

She has 84 millions fans on Instagram (lol) and yet only 18 000 have commented on her most recent photo/post with the "praying for you" type of sentiments.  I almost gagged.


----------



## White Orchid

I kid you not.


----------



## mkr

Where was she staying? In a house?  Hard to believe even that. Surely there was security.  It's not like she just stayed at the home of common peasants.  She's too rich and fabulous to live like a normal human.  So there should still be footage, finger prints, etc.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently she was in the bathroom so how was tied up and how did she have a gun to her? Isn't her assistant always with her?


----------



## uhpharm01

White Orchid said:


> I kid you not.


----------



## White Orchid

Glitterandstuds said:


> Apparently she was in the bathroom so how was tied up and how did she have a gun to her? Isn't her assistant always with her?


Isn't Jonathon surgically attached to her?  Where was he?

I juts saw her on the tarmac.  Why is she wearing what looks like a Burqa???


----------



## Yoshi1296

They're saying they threatened the concierge and made him take them up to her room and open it now. This is all such a MESS.


----------



## mkr

If there's a concierge then there's security cameras.


----------



## terebina786

Why would a house have a concierge?  I don't understand.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> I just saw she was staying at a private home not a hotel? So a home would be easier to break into than a hotel room. I'm confused.



it wasn't a private home - they keep showing this dang hotel over and over on tv!!  



Glitterandstuds said:


> She was also tied up-this story is getting extra by the moment



it really does!  
Yahoo news says it was over $10 million dollars in jewelry but early i saw another amount!   the jewelry box they supposedly took contained $6.7 million alone.


----------



## Yoshi1296

terebina786 said:


> Why would a house have a concierge?  I don't understand.



It was a luxury apartment within a building. NYC has a lot of them. Usually not a concierge they're just doormen. I guess some people just call them concierge? Idk


----------



## Yoshi1296

CNN explained it pretty well.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/02/entertainment/kanye-west-family-emergency/index.html


----------



## Oryx816

When they refer to a box full of jewelry....are they referring to those crappy chokers?  Aside from her e-ring, I don't ever see her with any spectacular jewelry.  It's funny how the initial reports cited the theft at about $5 million worth of jewelry but now I see it as high as $16 million.  Again, the most we have seen on her lately is boots and coats, clothing optional and no noticeable jewelry aside from the e-ring.  [emoji848]


----------



## stylemepretty

When I read Kim was unharmed I was a little disappointed. I'll see myself to the corner...


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> When I read Kim was unharmed I was a little disappointed. I'll see myself to the corner...





*dead*


----------



## stylemepretty

bag-princess said:


> *dead*


Jokes. Jokes. I'm so relieved she's ok.


----------



## Deco

Since no one was injured, I simply don't care about any of this.  Don't care that she was traumatized or robbed or her space, property and peace of mind violated. Even if this is all true, I still don't care. Because of who it happen to.   I'm not awash in sympathy for her.  I don't want her hurt, but if she lost her entire "fortune" to robbers or some swindler... yawn.


----------



## White Orchid

If this wasn't staged, you would hope she would do some serious soul-searching, realise how tenuous life can be and focus on her children and doing something more meaningful with her life.  Alas, I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## terebina786

Decophile said:


> Since no one was injured, I simply don't care about any of this.  Don't care that she was traumatized or robbed or her space, property and peace of mind violated. Even if this is all true, I still don't care. Because of who it happen to.   I'm not awash in sympathy for her.  I don't want her hurt, but if she lost her entire "fortune" to robbers or some swindler... yawn.



I just don't care because I think it was all staged. None of it makes sense and if it was staged, it's just disgusting on their part given the climate of Paris and the world right now.


----------



## mkr

What's a shame is that this may have really happened.  But since it's Kim no one believes her.  Like the boy that cried wolf.


----------



## mkr

Nah, she'll beef up her security team but she won't change.  Bad news is news.  She's back on Page 1.  


White Orchid said:


> If this wasn't staged, you would hope she would do some serious soul-searching, realise how tenuous life can be and focus on her children and doing something more meaningful with her life.  Alas, I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## AECornell

It was a private residence that has 9 flats in it. Not a hotel.



bag-princess said:


> it wasn't a private home - they keep showing this dang hotel over and over on tv!!


----------



## stylemepretty

Why couldn't they have stolen her ugly outfits? I know it's because nobody would want them but it would do us all a favour.


----------



## clevercat

Decophile said:


> Since no one was injured, I simply don't care about any of this.  Don't care that she was traumatized or robbed or her space, property and peace of mind violated. Even if this is all true, I still don't care. Because of who it happen to.   I'm not awash in sympathy for her.  I don't want her hurt, but if she lost her entire "fortune" to robbers or some swindler... yawn.


----------



## Irishgal

I guess when no one cares about your nipples being visible, yawns at the sight of your exposed lady parts, when people have figured out you've had your face and body so altered via plastic surgery that you look like a mash up of a possum and an alien, there is simply nothing left to do but stage a phony robbery so at least you can be the Perfect Victim cause your trying to be the Perfect Bish is not even remotely interesting.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

A few things.  #1. I wouldn't wish this on anyone, even though I loathe her.  Glad she's alright and the babies weren't there.  #2.  It is a poor decision to travel with millions of dollars worth of jewelry, especially since her mom was robbed a couple of years ago out of her luggage. #3.  CNN reports that 2 cell phones were taken, and THAT, ladies, is where the hottest tea might be brewing.


----------



## mkr

First of all, where are all the K's?  Anytime someone has a problem the entire family rushes to the scene.  No one.  Then there's so many paps there are a million photos.  Crickets.  Then there's the jewelry stolen.  Why would Kim take that much jewelry to Paris when she wears little to no jewelry.  She wouldn't.  

This is making people afraid of Paris all over again.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> It was a private residence that has 9 flats in it. Not a hotel.



well there you go!  see how much attention i pay to any news about her.




Peachysweet2013 said:


> A few things.  #1. I wouldn't wish this on anyone, even though I loathe her.  Glad she's alright and the babies weren't there.  #2.  It is a poor decision to travel with millions of dollars worth of jewelry, especially since her mom was robbed a couple of years ago out of her luggage. #3. * CNN reports that 2 cell phones were taken, and THAT, ladies, is where the hottest tea might be brewing*.




now THAT has gotten my attention!    if it was said before - i missed it!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Oryx816 said:


> When they refer to a box full of jewelry....are they referring to those crappy chokers?  Aside from her e-ring, I don't ever see her with any spectacular jewelry.  It's funny how the initial reports cited the theft at about $5 million worth of jewelry but now I see it as high as $16 million.  Again, the most we have seen on her lately is boots and coats, clothing optional and no noticeable jewelry aside from the e-ring.  [emoji848]



Maybe her vajazzle set, but again, we would've seen them by now [emoji13]


----------



## beekmanhill

I feel sorry for her if it really happened, but it just doesn't add up to me.
If she really had all that jewelry in a private apartment in a luxury building, surely she'd have protection a bit more substantial than the hotel concierge or doorman.  
And as everyone mentioned, why don't we ever see this jewelry.  She flaunts everything she owns.  

Maybe the non stop Instagramming and Snapping will end though I doubt it.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

beekmanhill said:


> I feel sorry for her if it really happened, but it just doesn't add up to me.
> If she really had all that jewelry in a private apartment in a luxury building, surely she'd have protection a bit more substantial than the hotel concierge or doorman.
> And as everyone mentioned, why don't we ever see this jewelry.  She flaunts everything she owns.
> 
> Maybe the non stop Instagramming and Snapping will end though I doubt it.



I don't follow her on any social media, but apparently she's been flaunting the newer engagement ring Kanye gave her.  CNN had a pic of her post flashing it.  Even the existence of a new ring was news to me.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Joking aside, I don't wish her any harm and for the moment I don't know what to feel for her. For someone who makes living out of fabricating stories and drama, this is a bit suspicious. For someone who craves attention and feeds on it she def got more than what she asked for. That's being said,I'm sure she will milk it and turn it into $$ so she will be ok. 

Thinking out loud, if this all was staged, wouldn't she be breaking the law? How long can she keep it going without breaking down? What if the "fake" attackers come out with the story, and the photoage or maybe video? [emoji848]
If she was really attacked, don't you think that there must have been more than just violation of space and peace of mind? (Again I don't wish her any harm)


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> When they refer to a box full of jewelry....are they referring to those crappy chokers?  Aside from her e-ring, I don't ever see her with any spectacular jewelry.  It's funny how the initial reports cited the theft at about $5 million worth of jewelry but now I see it as high as $16 million.  Again, the most we have seen on her lately is boots and coats, clothing optional and no noticeable jewelry aside from the e-ring.  [emoji848]


Exactly. She never wears jewellery. Kourt does, but Kim only wears that one ring.

Also, Kim never does anything by herself. She doesn't put on her makeup and clothes and I'd be surprised if she takes the stuff off herself. She is never alone.

Such bull. Did she just want a new ring?


----------



## starrysky7

As a European I believe that there is no way that this is staged. Europe and especially France are on such high alert at the moment, frauds would be exposed immediately. I'm pretty sure it would break laws and French authorities would rip her to pieces publicly. So yeah, I think it's real and there's speculation that a gang called the "pink panthers" is behind this. They have committed similar robbings in the past.


----------



## whimsic

dangerouscurves said:


> No one travels the world with € 6 million worth of jewellery. I'm not even sure if the EU custom would allow that worth of jewellery to enter EU without complicated paperwork. And if the jewellery were loaned to them, there would be bodyguards accompanying the items and the loanees can't keep the jewellery overnight. I call BS on this one.



I have yet to see puctures of her wearing said jewelry


----------



## jamie5432

I really think Kim Kardashain is the most beautiful and elegant showpiece in Hollywood. People give her a lot of bad stick, but honestly speaking she is a marking wizard and icon in a lot of respects so I'm just shouting out with some love for Kim K!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

stylemepretty said:


> When I read Kim was unharmed I was a little disappointed. I'll see myself to the corner...


You and a million other people LOL


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The paps got the money shot of her looking out the window of the jet without the ring on. 

If this turns out to be fake NO WAY this family recovers from this


----------



## starrysky7

Her ring might have been stolen

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...llz-sentimental-necklaces-designed-Kanye.html


----------



## mkr

Peachysweet2013 said:


> A few things.  #1. I wouldn't wish this on anyone, even though I loathe her.  Glad she's alright and the babies weren't there.  #2.  It is a poor decision to travel with millions of dollars worth of jewelry, especially since her mom was robbed a couple of years ago out of her luggage. #3.  CNN reports that 2 cell phones were taken, and THAT, ladies, is where the hottest tea might be brewing.


It will take them weeks to weed thru all the selfies to find anything substantial.


----------



## starrysky7

Other celebs would be in panic that nudes will be leaked, at least one less worry for Kim.


----------



## mkr

jamie5432 said:


> I really think Kim Kardashain is the most beautiful and elegant showpiece in Hollywood. People give her a lot of bad stick, but honestly speaking she is a marking wizard and icon in a lot of respects so I'm just shouting out with some love for Kim K!


When was Kim ever in Hollywood?  She's not an actor.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Off topic, look at the warp on the wine glass here!


----------



## clydekiwi

Well she stole the spotlight from angie and brad. I just read on Twitter tmz says she arrived at her nyc apartment with ***** type security


----------



## mkr

starrysky7 said:


> As a European I believe that there is no way that this is staged. Europe and especially France are on such high alert at the moment, frauds would be exposed immediately. I'm pretty sure it would break laws and French authorities would rip her to pieces publicly. So yeah, I think it's real and there's speculation that a gang called the "pink panthers" is behind this. They have committed similar robbings in the past.


We're not trying to hear that.  Just sayin'.


----------



## clydekiwi

Totally not necessary.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Oh, and she "broke out" of the restraints!  Sounds like a professional job.... [emoji57]



Riiiiiiiiight......


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> I laughed so hard when I read his tweet! Stay in your lane and stick to carpool karaoke lol!
> 
> View attachment 3482832



This one needs a Love button!!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Like someone else said, the Pink Panther gang could have pulled this off easily; they've done way more impressive heists. 

Also remember that the jewelry is valued at that much - not necessarily worth that much. Value on that stuff is often very inflated, especially when it's by independent designers who can name a nonsense price for anything. Heck, Chanel costume jewelry can cost thousands.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

This is terrible. I thought she had security with her all the time, so how could this happen?


----------



## mkr

clydekiwi said:


> Well she stole the spotlight from angie and brad. I just read on Twitter tmz says she arrived at her nyc apartment with ***** type security


Angie is not the kind of person you wanna up-stage.


----------



## cdtracing

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Wine [emoji485][emoji7][emoji7]. My kind of girl [emoji109][emoji12]



I'm in. I'll bring the champagne & the martinis.  And the canapés.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bag*Snob said:


> @LadyLouboutin08 what new 20ct ring. You mean besides her engagement ring?



This one. 20 carats type IIa.




I don't care how much someone annoys me, I wouldn't wish this on anyone. I legit feel bad for her, this is going to stick with her for a loonnnng time.


----------



## mkr

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is terrible. I thought she had security with her all the time, so how could this happen?


It couldn't.


----------



## clydekiwi

She must not have been tied that tight for her to break out of the restraints. Im not buying it


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She just arrived in NYC and the amount of security she had rivals *****

SMH


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her mouth was taped as well...The story keeps getting more and more dramatic


----------



## mkr

Did someone say martinis?  I'll take mine dirty thank you.  Extra olive.  You know, cuz you shouldn't drink on an empty stomach.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jamie5432 said:


> I really think Kim Kardashain is the most beautiful and elegant showpiece in Hollywood. People give her a lot of bad stick, but honestly speaking she is a marking wizard and icon in a lot of respects so I'm just shouting out with some love for Kim K!



I weep for humanity and am clutching my pearls for this generation.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I just had an epiphany.
> 
> Maybe it was ISIS!!!
> 
> *Returns to her corner*


If it was Isis, she would have to play the rape card.

I know, I know...I'm going to the corner.


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> I weep for humanity and am clutching my pearls for this generation.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> If it was Isis, she would have to play the rape card.
> 
> I know, I know...I'm going to the corner.


DAYUM.

Even ISIS won't touch her.


----------



## tweegy

I suspect I missed a bit...Gonna see what Ms Kimmy did...


----------



## bag-mania

Perhaps she's pulling a Ryan Lochte and all she really wants is to be on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Nathalya

A Dutch newspaper says the guys left on bikes

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

cdtracing said:


> I'm in. I'll bring the champagne & the martinis.  And the canapés.



Will bring some of my heavenly cupcakes [emoji39]. ( just finished baking myself a Bday cake [emoji512][emoji85])


----------



## mkr

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Will bring some of my heavenly cupcakes [emoji39]. ( just finished baking myself a Bday cake [emoji512][emoji85])


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mkr said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!



Thank you dear [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji512][emoji898]!! Xox


----------



## gazoo

Glitterandstuds said:


> Her mouth was taped as well...The story keeps getting more and more dramatic


In all fairness, her voice and affected way of speaking is so annoying, I can see them wanting to tape that hole up. I'm gonna burn, but I wish they'd snap chatted it.


----------



## mkr

gazoo said:


> In all fairness, her voice and affected way of speaking is so annoying, I can see them wanting to tape that hole up. I'm gonna burn, but I wish they'd snap chatted it.


I would be okay if while taping her too tight they accidentally severed her vocal chords.


----------



## tweegy

uhpharm01 said:


> *KIM KARDASHIAN*
> *HELD AT GUNPOINT*
> *KANYE CANCELS SHOW*
> 
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/10/02/kanye-west-family-emergency-concert-stopped/
> 
> 
> 
> Armed gunmen broke into Kim Kardashian's Paris hotel room and the emergency rippled quickly all the way to New York ... where Kanye bolted from the stage mid-concert.
> 
> The gunmen were posing as cops and Kim was held at gunpoint.  We're told she was badly shaken but unharmed.
> 
> We don't know if the gunmen made off with any of her stuff.
> 
> As for Kanye ... he was performing at the Meadows Festival in Queens, NY -- Yeezy was jamming in the middle of "Heartless" when he cut the music and made the announcement, stunning the crowd.
> 
> _Story developing ..._


Yikes, Well IF this is true I hope she is ok. That is not a nice thing to experience.


Glitterandstuds said:


> I need video or it didn't happen


&


ManilaMama said:


> You'll see it on the next episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians! [emoji12]


I'm sure we will. 


BagOuttaHell said:


> I love how the possibility of her being robbed at gunpoint will not deter the underwear discussion.
> 
> #focus



Lol we are a determined lot!! 



berrydiva said:


> I still don't understand Lol. Plus from what i can tell, there seems to be many underwear wearing women who sit their bare behind on public toilet seats and not was their hands when using the bathroom....that seems far more gross to me. It's all good tho


 I'm so paranoid when I travel or have to use public loos. I have the grossest feeling after..



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Same ish I said when I read the post. I don't know about anyone else but my bare kitten is never touching a chair/seat, whatever  and my behind doesn't go anywhere near a public toilet seat (I squat with my behind in the air) Also slightly TMI but save for a landing stripe, I'm pretty bare down there and my gyno has nothing to say about it. Whatevs, I'm bored of this convo. Bet I still walk around without undies when I feel like it, tho.
> 
> I feel bad that when I heard about Kimmy being held at gunpoint I instantly thought of it being a PR stunt. If it's true then WOW. She may have lost her valuables but at least she has her life, those situations can go bad, fast. It's a good thing the babies aren't with her. I wonder if they took that new 20 carat ring Kanye just gifted her. Hotels aren't the safest places but that's what she pays a security team for. You follow my every move and somehow I get robbed at gunpoint? Nah, somebody gettin' fired. I imagine Kanye is losing his sh*t right now.


Right!! They saved her from that dude a few days ago but weren't there for a damn robbery?!! I firing you one time!! 


White Orchid said:


> Pffft, no way do I believe she even owns that much.  She hardly ever wears huge bling except for her ring.
> 
> Bish wants us to believe she's Liz Taylor, lol.



Could have been loaned to her. May not have all been hers, but they were someone's...



twinkle.tink said:


> After a very long week and extremly long weekend, I am sitting here with a glass of wine and my greek salad raising my glass and saying cheers.


----------



## clydekiwi

tweegy said:


> Yikes, Well IF this is true I hope she is ok. That is not a nice thing to experience.
> 
> &
> 
> I'm sure we will.
> 
> 
> Lol we are a determined lot!!
> 
> I'm so paranoid when I travel or have to use public loos. I have the grossest feeling after..
> 
> 
> Right!! They saved her from that dude a few days ago but weren't there for a damn robbery?!! I firing you one time!!
> 
> 
> Could have been loaned to her. May not have all been hers, but they were someone's...



The meme [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1376]


----------



## guccimamma

i have a feeling the only real loser in this situation is the insurance company.

she should start her own qvc line of diamonique travel jewelry......oh god, i bet she will.

did she get a recent nose?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Will bring some of my heavenly cupcakes [emoji39]. ( just finished baking myself a Bday cake [emoji512][emoji85])



Happy birthday!!! All the best, Girl!!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

dangerouscurves said:


> Happy birthday!!! All the best, Girl!!!



Thanks a lot dear [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji898][emoji512]!


----------



## tweegy

kemilia said:


> It will be interesting to see if the e-ring is no longer on her finger, and how long before it is "recovered." Did she recently get an upgrade to that humongous ring?


If she got a new ring I guess she could say that old one was stolen


White Orchid said:


> Non-drinker here.  I'll bring the Ribena



ROFL I haven't heard Ribena in AGES lmao!!! Damn WO! 



White Orchid said:


> I kid you not.


Priorities doll...The world has priorites...


Yoshi1296 said:


> They're saying they threatened the concierge and made him take them up to her room and open it now. This is all such a MESS.


This sounds like some action movie saga drama...They threatened the concierge??


White Orchid said:


> If this wasn't staged, you would hope she would do some serious soul-searching, realise how tenuous life can be and focus on her children and doing something more meaningful with her life.  Alas, I won't be holding my breath.



Sad, but true




mkr said:


> What's a shame is that this may have really happened.  But since it's Kim no one believes her.  Like the boy that cried wolf.


&


beekmanhill said:


> I feel sorry for her if it really happened, but it just doesn't add up to me.
> If she really had all that jewelry in a private apartment in a luxury building, surely she'd have protection a bit more substantial than the hotel concierge or doorman.
> And as everyone mentioned, why don't we ever see this jewelry.  She flaunts everything she owns.
> 
> Maybe the non stop Instagramming and Snapping will end though I doubt it.


True, Kim doesnt phase my life like it does others apparently. Folks get all riled up over her and let her ruin their mood..ish aint even serious. I do feel bad for her IF this really happened to her. I am somewhat skeptical. But for now I guess it really did happen. I can't see her pulling this level of shenanigans in Paris of all places. If she was caught she'd look like a utter fool...


Thank goodness her kids weren't harmed or there....thats all I got...


clydekiwi said:


> Well she stole the spotlight from angie and brad. I just read on Twitter tmz says she arrived at her nyc apartment with ***** type security



GURL!!! We called that ish since news of the divorce broke!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

i just love goose, thank you for that! ^


----------



## tweegy

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Thanks a lot dear [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji898][emoji512]!


Happy birthday Gurl!!! 

Believe it or not we asked Kimmy to wish you happy Bday and here is what she said:


----------



## sdkitty

Since she was unharmed, I find it kind of hard to understand Kanye having someone come on stage and stop his show for the "family emergency"
Guess the show must go on doesn't apply to him
Who would travel with $10 mil worth of jewelry?  I guess someone with good insurance.
If this is true, I can sympathize for her.  It would be traumatic to be tied up.


----------



## tweegy

If Kanye stayed on he would have heard "why the hell didn't he rush to Kim's side??" I think as much as the concert goers wouldn't like he did the right thing. His Wife just had something traumatic happen..I would have really side eyed him if he stayed up there and ranted.


----------



## Hobbsy

Nathalya said:


> A Dutch newspaper says the guys left on bikes
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


Sounds like Larry, Curlie and Moe??!?!


----------



## shiny_things

Firstly if this all happened as has been reported, I cannot believe people are disappointed she wasn't hurt or are saying they should have shot her (not necessarily on here). I can't bear the woman, but imagine that was your family member. It must have been terrifying and I cannot imagine how scary it must have been. She was lucky, there are gangs out there that wouldn't have thought twice about putting a bullet in her head.

Secondly, I hope this gives her some sort of epiphany and makes her re-evaluate what she's doing and what's important, but I won't hold my breath. If this appears on KUWTK in any level more than a mention, it's a gross use of publicity.

Thirdly, if this turns out to be fake or greatly exaggerated, they have sunk even lower than I originally thought possible.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I don't know. I kinda believe her and this whole story. I feel REALLY bad and being held at gunpoint is extremely traumatic. Being robbed is already a terrible feeling but having a weapon held to your head just makes it 100x worse. Hope she's doing okay.


----------



## cdtracing

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Will bring some of my heavenly cupcakes [emoji39]. ( just finished baking myself a Bday cake [emoji512][emoji85])


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

tweegy said:


> Happy birthday Gurl!!!
> 
> Believe it or not we asked Kimmy to wish you happy Bday and here is what she said:



Thanks for the birthday wishes dear [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji898][emoji512]! 

Btw, Kim's Bday is in October somewhere. What an awful early Bday gift for her, assuming it did happen [emoji849]!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

cdtracing said:


> Happy Birthday!!!



Thank youuu [emoji85][emoji173]️[emoji512][emoji898]! Making Some  moist cupcakes ( real ones [emoji12][emoji24]) xo


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> Since she was unharmed, I find it kind of hard to understand Kanye having someone come on stage and stop his show for the "family emergency"
> Guess the show must go on doesn't apply to him


That's exactly what I was thinking!  How long did it take him to grab a private plane and arrive in France?  Finish the darn show and then go, since by the time he heard about it, it was all over. Some professional he is.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking!  How long did it take him to grab a private plane and arrive in France?  Finish the darn show and then go, since by the time he heard about it, it was all over. Some professional he is.


I'll admit if it was someone else, I'd probably think differently but he's such a drama queen


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nathalya said:


> A Dutch newspaper says the guys left on bikes
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app



What, like  Schwinn 10-speeds?


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I kid you not.


SMDH


----------



## shiny_things

Jayne1 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking!  How long did it take him to grab a private plane and arrive in France?  Finish the darn show and then go, since by the time he heard about it, it was all over. Some professional he is.


Not being funny, but of I heard my husband had been held at gunpoint, I'd drop everything to support him even if he wasn't harmed. Is Kanye not allowed to have the same compassion regardless of who he is and what he was doing?


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> it wasn't a private home - they keep showing this dang hotel over and over on tv!!
> 
> 
> 
> it really does!
> Yahoo news says it was over $10 million dollars in jewelry but early i saw another amount!   the jewelry box they supposedly took contained $6.7 million alone.



Supposedly, it's a private residence that you can rent private apartments.  This place has a concierge so it would stand to reason that it would also have security cameras out the wahzoo.  Wealthy people do not rent homes, apartments, ect when traveling without security measures.  So there has to be camera footage somewhere.  If the robbers were dressed like cops, unless cops in France wear masks, someone saw their faces.

Who the HE!! keeps a jewelry box with $6.7 million dollars worth of jewelry laying around??????  I still say insurance fraud.  It's also reported they stole a couple of cell phones.


----------



## cdtracing

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What, like  Schwinn 10-speeds?


Seriously??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cdtracing said:


> Seriously??



I was kidding. Probably motorbikes.


----------



## csshopper

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is terrible. I thought she had security with her all the time, so how could this happen?



Maybe because KK is all boobs, butt, but no brains? And obviously the first two did not impress the "thieves". Kanye thinks he's god and Kim thinks she's a goddess and at the end of the day they are no different than the poor souls who get mugged on streets in big cities all over the world. Must be a huge disappointment to find out they are mere mortals.


----------



## sdkitty

shiny_things said:


> Not being funny, but of I heard my husband had been held at gunpoint, I'd drop everything to support him even if he wasn't harmed. Is Kanye not allowed to have the same compassion regardless of who he is and what he was doing?


yes, but you haven't ruined your credibility as Kanye has with all his stupid antics


----------



## Nathalya

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I was kidding. Probably motorbikes.


Lol no, actual bikes hahah

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> Like someone else said, the Pink Panther gang could have pulled this off easily; they've done way more impressive heists.
> 
> Also remember that the jewelry is valued at that much - not necessarily worth that much. Value on that stuff is often very inflated, especially when it's by independent designers who can name a nonsense price for anything. Heck, Chanel costume jewelry can cost thousands.



True!  And if her ginormous, ice skating rink diamond ring is genuine, the stone would have to be recut in order to sell it.  Genuine stones of that size are serial numbered & can be traced as can any special, one of a kind pieces.  And insurance values are always inflated which is why I suspect some sort of insurance scam.  She stand to make a fortune from this.  My problem is I haven't seen her wear any jewelry worth this magnitude so I don't know what jewelry they're talking about other than her ring.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

shiny_things said:


> Not being funny, but of I heard my husband had been held at gunpoint, I'd drop everything to support him even if he wasn't harmed. Is Kanye not allowed to have the same compassion regardless of who he is and what he was doing?



Well, and I also imagine that the guy who came on stage to let him know didn't give much information....I'm the video its literal seconds.  So if someone whispered in my ear "Your husband was just held up at gunpoint" I'm probably going to peace out ASAP, too.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Did someone say martinis?  I'll take mine dirty thank you.  Extra olive.  You know, cuz you shouldn't drink on an empty stomach.


Extra dirty with extra olives.....got it!!  I'll make it a double!


----------



## LemonDrop

I think it's a 50% chance it was staged or real. It was timed perfectly to be a media circus. Kanye rushed off stage during a performance. 
But then they also flaunt their ridiculous wealth, they seem to make poor decisions. She is constantly tweeting her location, surroundings, whether she is dressed or not etc... they have made themselves out to be easy clueless targets. 
Maybe it was an inside job? 
I could honestly see either scenario being real.


----------



## lastpurse

I thinking insurance fraud too.  The value for insurance purposes can be quite a bit more than what you pay for a piece of jewelry.  I don't believe they paid 4.3 million or whatever it was reported for that ring.  Could be a nice payday for her.


----------



## tweegy

From this article I'd say her ring was taken too...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...aris-trauma-what-we-know-kanye-west/91466398/


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Why couldn't they have stolen her ugly outfits? I know it's because nobody would want them but it would do us all a favour.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What, like  Schwinn 10-speeds?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Thank youuu [emoji85][emoji173]️[emoji512][emoji898]! Making Some  moist cupcakes ( real ones [emoji12][emoji24]) xo



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I see what you did there!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has arrived back in the US on a private jet after masked men put a gun to her temple, left her tied up in the bathroom of her luxury residence in Paris and stole millions of dollars' worth of jewellery in the early hours of Monday.

There was a huge security presence outside Kardashian and husband Kanye West's Manhattan home this afternoon - after her security team were blasted for allowing the robbers to reach her Paris bedroom.

They were also joined by main bodyguard Pascal Duvier - who was not with her at the time of the robbery but with her two sisters Kourtney and Kendall Jenner at a nightclub.

Just hours before the attack he had declared on Twitter how 'you don't become a bodyguard overnight...it's a job with dedication, responsibility and passion.'

As Kim entered the building in New York, she was not wearing her engagement ring on her finger, prompting fears it might have been stolen in the raid.


The reality star, 35, was robbed by five armed men wearing ski masks and clothes with police markings. At around 3am, the robbers entered the building after the concierge let them in.

Handcuffed and at gunpoint, he then led them to the starlet's flat. Kim reportedly 'begged for her life' and told the gunmen she had children at home when two of them entered her room and held the gun to her head.

The men stole a jewellery box worth €6 million ($6.7 million/ £5.24 million) and a ring worth €4 million ($4.5 million/ £3.5 million), prompting fears that the valuables were personal ones, and not just jewellery Kim was borrowing for fashion week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssed-cops-Paris-hotel-room.html#ixzz4M325uNMi


----------



## Hobbsy

Me thinks this whole story has a bad smell to it. [emoji90]


----------



## tweegy

Her security team was 'blasted'??? She should fire all of them... 

But, then again, I doubt her security is armed...If they tried to struggle this could have played out tragically different. Meaning someone could have been shot.


----------



## CeeJay

tweegy said:


> From this article I'd say her ring was taken too...
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...aris-trauma-what-we-know-kanye-west/91466398/



Interesting, because the article also states that "West owns the apartment ..".  If that's the case, then the Jewelry thieves would know exactly where this place is.  I would suspect that the apartment has a safe, but even if it did and the thieves had a gun, then it would be opened to give the thieves the "Jewelry Box".  

What I keep on thinking, is "why in God's name would you bring that much jewelry with you on a trip overseas?" .. how STUPID is that!  Look, I have quite a bit of jewelry myself (former metalsmith and now design my own), but when I travel .. I wear VERY little.  I do not want to draw attention to myself (reason why I also never use fancy luggage or carry fancy handbags).  Then again, we are talking about the "K's" here, and all they do is tout what they have ..


----------



## TC1

Wow, good thing she wasn't too traumatized to have her hair and make up done for the pics afterward.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Thanks @LadyLouboutin08 for the ring pic.

The USAToday article says they own the Paris apartment where this robbery took place.


----------



## Sasha2012

Givenchy Show on Sunday


























via Daily Mail


----------



## clevercat

Hobbsy said:


> Me thinks this whole story has a bad smell to it. [emoji90]



Yep. A huge stinking pile of manure smell. My money is on an insurance fraud.


----------



## bag-mania

*Inside Kim Kardashian Robbery — Exclusive Details, She Was Tied Up and Locked in the Bathroom*

UPDATE: A Paris police official tells _Us Weekly_ that the five robbers were spotted escaping on bicycles after their organized raid. A local bar employee adds, "[Kim has] been popping in and out all the time during fashion week. ... Unfortunately, too many people seem to know that she lives here."

Anne Hidalgo, the mayor of Paris, also addressed the incident in a statement on Monday, saying Kardashian will "always be welcome in Paris." Hidalgo said she's confident that police will find those responsible, noting that the robbery "in no way calls into question police work or security of public space" in Paris.

_Original story below:_

Kim Kardashian was left “badly shaken but physically unharmed” according to her rep, after a terrifying ordeal on Monday, October 3, when she was robbed at gunpoint inside her Paris, France, apartment. Now _Us Weekly_ has exclusive new details of the crime in the video above, and detailed below.

A Paris judicial police official confirmed to_ Us_ that the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star was tied up and locked in the bathroom as five assailants dressed as cops raided the property.

The official tells _Us_ the ordeal started at around 2:25 a.m. when the gang entered her luxury apartment block on Rue Tronchet in the 8th Arrondissement, close to the British Embassy in Paris.

A male concierge was handcuffed, tied up, gagged and hidden in a cupboard in the stairwell of the building.

The criminals then made their way up to the apartment purchased by Kanye West, where Kim had just finished a FaceTime call with her brother Rob Kardashian.

After breaking in two of them held a gun to Kim before tying her hands together, and locking her in a bathroom.

The robbers then helped themselves to millions of dollars of jewelry, before making their escape.

Parisian police believe much of the stolen jewelry — including a ring and contents of a jewelry box — was from Kim’s personal collection, while some pieces had been borrowed for Paris Fashion Week. Two iPhones believed to be Kim's were also stolen.

Police estimate the jewelry was worth 10 million euros, telling Us: “There is still a lot of work to do in the investigation.” 

At this time officials believe the crime was committed by a “highly organized” gang who had done a great deal of planning before the raid.

After the robbery Kim was comforted at the apartment around 4:30 a.m. by sister Kendall Jenner, who was in town along with sister Kourtney Kardashian and mom Kris Jenner.

Shortly thereafter, Kim flew out of Paris from Le Bourget airport on a private jet at approximately 9:30 a.m.

The apartment has been surrounded by police since the crime, and forensic officers were this morning seen looking for clues as to who is responsible for the robbery.

_Us_ can also report that a photographer, who has been following Kim since she arrived in Paris for Fashion Week, is currently being questioned by police. 

He is said to have gained access to a restaurant where she and her family were dining earlier this week by posing as a policeman.

Meanwhile in NYC, Kanye West learned of the incident while performing at Meadows Festival in Queens, New York.

The 39-year-old was only 45 minutes into his set when heabruptly walked off the stage, leaving tens of thousands of concertgoers angry and confused.

"I'm sorry, I have a family emergency. I have to stop the show," West said seconds after starting his 2008 hit "Heartless." He then cut the music and rushed off stage as the lights went out. You can watch the unexpected moment from the concert in the video above.

Their daughter, North, 3, and 9-month-old son Saint, are not believed to have been in the room at the time of the robbery.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rdashians-robbery---exclusive-details-w443000


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Givenchy Show on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail


That's the most jewelry I've seen her wear this week & I still don't think that's $6.7 million(or whatever the count is up to now)  worth of jewelry.


----------



## terebina786

What I don't understand is why these thieves would pick her knowing the publicity it would cause. Why wouldn't they go for a more low key, more wealthy person that PFW was obviously crawling with.   Also, there HAS to be security footage. My condo is nowhere near a luxury condo but there are security cameras EVERYWHERE (except in the units).

Still don't buy it. Not one bit.


----------



## TC1

clevercat said:


> Yep. A huge stinking pile of manure smell. My money is on an insurance fraud.


 I just feel like we're all being punk'd. The jewelry will be found by some miracle, yet she has placed the media spolight firmly back on her & her family.She didn't lose weight and get all that plastic surgery for Brange to ruin it.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> *Inside Kim Kardashian Robbery — Exclusive Details, She Was Tied Up and Locked in the Bathroom*
> 
> UPDATE: A Paris police official tells _Us Weekly_ that the five robbers were spotted escaping on bicycles after their organized raid. A local bar employee adds, "[Kim has] been popping in and out all the time during fashion week. ... Unfortunately, too many people seem to know that she lives here."
> 
> Anne Hidalgo, the mayor of Paris, also addressed the incident in a statement on Monday, saying Kardashian will "always be welcome in Paris." Hidalgo said she's confident that police will find those responsible, noting that the robbery "in no way calls into question police work or security of public space" in Paris.
> 
> _Original story below:_
> 
> Kim Kardashian was left “badly shaken but physically unharmed” according to her rep, after a terrifying ordeal on Monday, October 3, when she was robbed at gunpoint inside her Paris, France, apartment. Now _Us Weekly_ has exclusive new details of the crime in the video above, and detailed below.
> 
> A Paris judicial police official confirmed to_ Us_ that the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star was tied up and locked in the bathroom as five assailants dressed as cops raided the property.
> 
> The official tells _Us_ the ordeal started at around 2:25 a.m. when the gang entered her luxury apartment block on Rue Tronchet in the 8th Arrondissement, close to the British Embassy in Paris.
> 
> A male concierge was handcuffed, tied up, gagged and hidden in a cupboard in the stairwell of the building.
> 
> The criminals then made their way up to the apartment purchased by Kanye West, where Kim had just finished a FaceTime call with her brother Rob Kardashian.
> 
> After breaking in two of them held a gun to Kim before tying her hands together, and locking her in a bathroom.
> 
> The robbers then helped themselves to millions of dollars of jewelry, before making their escape.
> 
> Parisian police believe much of the stolen jewelry — including a ring and contents of a jewelry box — was from Kim’s personal collection, while some pieces had been borrowed for Paris Fashion Week. Two iPhones believed to be Kim's were also stolen.
> 
> Police estimate the jewelry was worth 10 million euros, telling Us: “There is still a lot of work to do in the investigation.”
> 
> At this time officials believe the crime was committed by a “highly organized” gang who had done a great deal of planning before the raid.
> 
> After the robbery Kim was comforted at the apartment around 4:30 a.m. by sister Kendall Jenner, who was in town along with sister Kourtney Kardashian and mom Kris Jenner.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, Kim flew out of Paris from Le Bourget airport on a private jet at approximately 9:30 a.m.
> 
> The apartment has been surrounded by police since the crime, and forensic officers were this morning seen looking for clues as to who is responsible for the robbery.
> 
> _Us_ can also report that a photographer, who has been following Kim since she arrived in Paris for Fashion Week, is currently being questioned by police.
> 
> He is said to have gained access to a restaurant where she and her family were dining earlier this week by posing as a policeman.
> 
> Meanwhile in NYC, Kanye West learned of the incident while performing at Meadows Festival in Queens, New York.
> 
> The 39-year-old was only 45 minutes into his set when heabruptly walked off the stage, leaving tens of thousands of concertgoers angry and confused.
> 
> "I'm sorry, I have a family emergency. I have to stop the show," West said seconds after starting his 2008 hit "Heartless." He then cut the music and rushed off stage as the lights went out. You can watch the unexpected moment from the concert in the video above.
> 
> Their daughter, North, 3, and 9-month-old son Saint, are not believed to have been in the room at the time of the robbery.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rdashians-robbery---exclusive-details-w443000


They don't even say if the concierge got himself untied and free also?!!


----------



## JNH14

Instead of jewelry she should change out of her lingerie and put on some clothes!


----------



## Sasha2012

Sunday Night
















via Daily Mail


----------



## tweegy

I kind of cant see this being is fake. This would look bad on Paris given all that happened there. Hopefully she will be careful when tweeting her business. And insurance fraud?? It hasn't been reported which jewelry she actually owned aside from her wedding ring..The rest could have been on loan. So if so, she wouldn't benefit...

Glad no one was hurt...


----------



## BagBerry13

If this whole thing was staged for attention I would say doing it in Paris is quite clever. American press can't really follow the legal process (if there's one) so no one would really know what's going on but she still gets her exposure. If she had done it in the US people would quickly find out whether it was a scam or not. But on the other hand I don't think she's that clever and would probably have someone setting all this up. And given that the phones were taken too and it happened in the middle of the night she was probably busy saving all the data beforehand onto new phones so nothing gets lost. 
As someone else said, if this was all her own jewelry I'd really like to know how she got through customs with that. I've seen people taken apart for less jewelry at customs especially if you fly in from overseas. And if loaned why did no one pick it up? If we all should be so lucky to find out this was staged she knows she can't let herself be seen in Paris anymore, right?


----------



## whimsic

I doubt it's insurance fraud.. They could go to jail for that, I doubt they need the money that bad. 

I have a feeling it's staged though. The previous stunt didn't work (Gigi's attacker) so she tried something bigger.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if they do a reenactment for the show, I will just scream!


----------



## Aminamina

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has arrived back in the US on a private jet after masked men put a gun to her temple, left her tied up in the bathroom of her luxury residence in Paris and stole millions of dollars' worth of jewellery in the early hours of Monday.
> 
> There was a huge security presence outside Kardashian and husband Kanye West's Manhattan home this afternoon - after her security team were blasted for allowing the robbers to reach her Paris bedroom.
> 
> They were also joined by main bodyguard Pascal Duvier - who was not with her at the time of the robbery but with her two sisters Kourtney and Kendall Jenner at a nightclub.
> 
> Just hours before the attack he had declared on Twitter how 'you don't become a bodyguard overnight...it's a job with dedication, responsibility and passion.'
> 
> As Kim entered the building in New York, she was not wearing her engagement ring on her finger, prompting fears it might have been stolen in the raid.
> 
> 
> The reality star, 35, was robbed by five armed men wearing ski masks and clothes with police markings. At around 3am, the robbers entered the building after the concierge let them in.
> 
> Handcuffed and at gunpoint, he then led them to the starlet's flat. Kim reportedly 'begged for her life' and told the gunmen she had children at home when two of them entered her room and held the gun to her head.
> 
> The men stole a jewellery box worth €6 million ($6.7 million/ £5.24 million) and a ring worth €4 million ($4.5 million/ £3.5 million), prompting fears that the valuables were personal ones, and not just jewellery Kim was borrowing for fashion week.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssed-cops-Paris-hotel-room.html#ixzz4M325uNMi


I red the label as KIM HEELS -  for you do wear ski high heels after getting rubbed under gun point.


----------



## CeeJay

BagBerry13 said:


> If this whole thing was staged for attention I would say doing it in Paris is quite clever. American press can't really follow the legal process (if there's one) so no one would really know what's going on but she still gets her exposure. If she had done it in the US people would quickly find out whether it was a scam or not. But on the other hand I don't think she's that clever and would probably have someone setting all this up. And given that the phones were taken too and it happened in the middle of the night she was probably busy saving all the data beforehand onto new phones so nothing gets lost.
> As someone else said, if this was all her own jewelry I'd really like to know how she got through customs with that. I've seen people taken apart for less jewelry at customs especially if you fly in from overseas. And if loaned why did no one pick it up? If we all should be so lucky to find out this was staged she knows she can't let herself be seen in Paris anymore, right?



When I've had to take an expensive Jewelry piece with me when going overseas, I always made sure to make a trip to the local US Customs (at the Airport) and fill out the appropriate paperwork *BEFORE* setting foot on that plane (you can also do this with expensive cameras, handbags, etc. - it proves that you own it and are traveling with the item to/from the US).  As such, when you land overseas and go through Immigration & Customs, you then provide them with a copy of the paperwork and it eliminates the issue.  

However, as has been noted .. if some of these items were "on loan" to her for Fashion week, then it's a whole different story.  She won't get the $$$ .. the folks that loaned it would get the $$$.  That being said, as someone who typically does not wear a lot of jewelry (with the exception of her ring from Kanye), why would the thieves pick her to rob (unless what they really wanted .. were those 2 cell phones)!?!?!?!?!  HMMMMMM ...


----------



## kemilia

BagBerry13 said:


> If this whole thing was staged for attention I would say doing it in Paris is quite clever. American press can't really follow the legal process (if there's one) so no one would really know what's going on but she still gets her exposure. If she had done it in the US people would quickly find out whether it was a scam or not. But on the other hand I don't think she's that clever and would probably have someone setting all this up. And given that the phones were taken too and it happened in the middle of the night she was probably busy saving all the data beforehand onto new phones so nothing gets lost.
> As someone else said, if this was all her own jewelry I'd really like to know how *she got through custom*s with that. I've seen people taken apart for less jewelry at customs especially if you fly in from overseas. And if loaned why did no one pick it up? If we all should be so lucky to find out this was staged she knows she can't let herself be seen in Paris anymore, right?



I have never flown in a private plane (and I'm assuming that's what was used to get to Paris to start with, but maybe not) but if one flies private, does one not have to go through customs? There's gotta be someone here that can answer this.

But since she never wears jewelry except for the e-ring, I'm doubting the jewelry story anyway.


----------



## cdtracing

It will be interesting to see how she conducts herself in the aftermath.   Will she keep up the traumatized, wounded deer behavior & stop doing the pap walks, going around practically naked, be more careful with her children, ect??  Will she  become phobic & become housebound so that all the pics, treatments, whatever has to come to her??  Will she seek therapy for the trauma she's suffered?  Or will she just blow it off in a few days & be right back out there for all to see.  She really has no way of generating an income if she doesn't put herself out there.  One thing I do believe will happen is this will be on their show.  They should be able to milk a couple of seasons worth of BS from it.


----------



## BagBerry13

CeeJay said:


> When I've had to take an expensive Jewelry piece with me when going overseas, I always made sure to make a trip to the local US Customs (at the Airport) and fill out the appropriate paperwork *BEFORE* setting foot on that plane (you can also do this with expensive cameras, handbags, etc. - it proves that you own it and are traveling with the item to/from the US).  As such, when you land overseas and go through Immigration & Customs, you then provide them with a copy of the paperwork and it eliminates the issue.
> 
> However, as has been noted .. if some of these items were "on loan" to her for Fashion week, then it's a whole different story.  She won't get the $$$ .. the folks that loaned it would get the $$$.  That being said, as someone who typically does not wear a lot of jewelry (with the exception of her ring from Kanye), why would the thieves pick her to rob (unless what they really wanted .. were those 2 cell phones)!?!?!?!?!  HMMMMMM ...


If Justin freaking Bieber can't even fill out a form for his monkey to get into Germany do you think Kim K has that much foresight to get her jewelry verified at customs beforehand? Those people live in a different world. They think they don't have to do anything.


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> When I've had to take an expensive Jewelry piece with me when going overseas, I always made sure to make a trip to the local US Customs (at the Airport) and fill out the appropriate paperwork *BEFORE* setting foot on that plane (you can also do this with expensive cameras, handbags, etc. - it proves that you own it and are traveling with the item to/from the US).  As such, when you land overseas and go through Immigration & Customs, you then provide them with a copy of the paperwork and it eliminates the issue.
> 
> However, as has been noted .. if some of these items were "on loan" to her for Fashion week, then it's a whole different story.  She won't get the $$$ .. the folks that loaned it would get the $$$.  That being said, as someone who typically does not wear a lot of jewelry (with the exception of her ring from Kanye), why would the thieves pick her to rob (unless what they really wanted .. were those 2 cell phones)!?!?!?!?!  HMMMMMM ...


Good thinking, CeeJay! Why pick someone to rob that is known NOT to wear much jewelry? Though the e-ring would definitely be a big enough haul for me.


----------



## BagBerry13

kemilia said:


> I have never flown in a private plane (and I'm assuming that's what was used to get to Paris to start with, but maybe not) but if one flies private, does one not have to go through customs? There's gotta be someone here that can answer this.
> 
> But since she never wears jewelry except for the e-ring, I'm doubting the jewelry story anyway.


I do think you have to go through customs as well even if you fly in in a private plane. Otherwise this would be a legal loophole  and drug dealer could start smuggling with their private jets.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I still can't believe the amount of security she had when arriving in NYC.
On the plane photo her hand was perfectly placed so everyone can see she has no ring.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

BagBerry13 said:


> I do think you have to go through customs as well even if you fly in in a private plane. Otherwise this would be a legal loophole  and drug dealer could start smuggling with their private jets.



You don't go through customs like most people. They come to the jet, do a quick search but the staff fills out all the papers etc...


----------



## bag-mania

Were North and Saint in Paris with her or were they back in the US with their nannies?


----------



## BagBerry13

Glitterandstuds said:


> *I still can't believe the amount of security she had when arriving in NYC.*
> On the plane photo her hand was perfectly placed so everyone can see she has no ring.


I had to actually laugh out loud. Who does she think she is? The next president? Who would be so stupid to attack her now when all the attention is on her? This was all for dramatic purposes.


----------



## Hobbsy

Maybe after all this Kim will become a recluse and we'll never see her again?!!


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> If Kanye stayed on he would have heard "why the hell didn't he rush to Kim's side??" I think as much as the concert goers wouldn't like he did the right thing. His Wife just had something traumatic happen..I would have really side eyed him if he stayed up there and ranted.


You say that like you don't side eye him in general.


----------



## BagBerry13

Glitterandstuds said:


> You don't go through customs like most people. They come to the jet, do a quick search but the staff fills out all the papers etc...


So you're saying the people who come to the jet aren't as "efficient" as the people at the ordinary customs? Damn, I need a jet to save me trouble next time.


----------



## yajaira

If this is true I find it hilarious! More then likely it's to draw attention to her self as usual.


----------



## caitlin1214

stylemepretty said:


> Why couldn't they have stolen her ugly outfits? I know it's because nobody would want them but it would do us all a favour.


Haha!


----------



## cdtracing

I have not traveled outside the US in the past several years but when I did, I also filled out the necessary paperwork for any valuables I took with me.  I have a lot of jewelry but when I travel, I don't take a lot with me.  While my jewelry is no where near the stratosphere jewelry wealthy people wear, I got tired of doing the paperwork & just got some very nice, well made, imitation pieces to wear in case something did happen & I didn't loose the real thing. I have a nice wedding set in platinum plated sterling silver that looks real enough & works fine for traveling.  Same with stud earrings, necklace, ect.  Nothing very expensive & only a few hundred $$ for the whole lot.  I never cared for drawing attention to myself when traveling.  Besides, sometimes I traveled to places I could not carry my weapon.


----------



## kemilia

So, just to get this straight--she was ALL ALONE in this suite/apartment (whatever) with no one AT ALL? No assistants, no family members?


----------



## CeeJay

BagBerry13 said:


> If Justin freaking Bieber can't even fill out a form for his monkey to get into Germany do you think Kim K has that much foresight to get her jewelry verified at customs beforehand? Those people live in a different world. They think they don't have to do anything.



Absolutely agree 100% with you on that!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

kemilia said:


> So, just to get this straight--she was ALL ALONE in this suite/apartment (whatever) with no one AT ALL? No assistants, no family members?



Sounds a little hinky, doesn't it????


----------



## mkr

CeeJay said:


> Interesting, because the article also states that "West owns the apartment ..".  If that's the case, then the Jewelry thieves would know exactly where this place is.  I would suspect that the apartment has a safe, but even if it did and the thieves had a gun, then it would be opened to give the thieves the "Jewelry Box".
> 
> What I keep on thinking, is "why in God's name would you bring that much jewelry with you on a trip overseas?" .. how STUPID is that!  Look, I have quite a bit of jewelry myself (former metalsmith and now design my own), but when I travel .. I wear VERY little.  I do not want to draw attention to myself (reason why I also never use fancy luggage or carry fancy handbags).  Then again, we are talking about the "K's" here, and all they do is tout what they have ..


 expensive jewelry.  Jewelry
Exactly - they tout what they have.  Everyone in the free world knows what they have.  What bothers me is that thousands of people are robbed at gunpoint every day.  No one knows about it or cares.  She gets front page and we're supposed to feel bad because they stole her jewelry.  Jewelry.  All of it replaceable because she's rich.  Most are not so lucky.


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> I have not traveled outside the US in the past several years but when I did, I also filled out the necessary paperwork for any valuables I took with me.  I have a lot of jewelry but when I travel, I don't take a lot with me.  While my jewelry is no where near the stratosphere jewelry wealthy people wear, I got tired of doing the paperwork & just got some very nice, well made, imitation pieces to wear in case something did happen & I didn't loose the real thing. I have a nice wedding set in platinum plated sterling silver that looks real enough & works fine for traveling.  Same with stud earrings, necklace, ect.  Nothing very expensive & only a few hundred $$ for the whole lot.  I never cared for drawing attention to myself when traveling.  Besides, sometimes I traveled to places I could not carry my weapon.



*BINGO .. same here!  *

Let's face it, in certain places .. like Paris and Rome, if you want to get buzzed in to a nice Atelier and/or Boutique, they DO look at you through that glass door, so you have to look the part.  I don't find that necessarily the case in the US (especially out in California), but in Europe .. you betcha.  As such, I would bring very nice "costume" jewelry with me (trust me - I actually hate costume jewelry), but again .. only wear it when I knew that I was going to those certain shops .. otherwise, it stays in the hotel or apartment (normally, we never stay in hotels but always rent Apartments or Villas).


----------



## SpeedyJC

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe after all this Kim will become a recluse and we'll never see her again?!!


Oh yeah keep dreaming, her 20/20 special will be probably be on by next week.


----------



## bag-mania

I'm assuming Paris has cameras on every street like so many other cities now. It's likely surveillance footage of the thieves should be released to the media soon.


----------



## caitlin1214

If this, in fact, happened, has the Bling Ring taught people NOTHING? If you're famous and well-known, (or, edited for Kim, "famous" and well-known) you don't post details about what you have and where you are.


----------



## twinkle.tink

With all the reports and the mayor issuing a comment, I believe it happened.
I'm glad she wasn't hurt.
I am ashamed that I was snarky.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> expensive jewelry.  Jewelry
> Exactly - they tout what they have.  Everyone in the free world knows what they have.  *What bothers me is that thousands of people are robbed at gunpoint every day.  No one knows about it or cares.  She gets front page and we're supposed to feel bad because they stole her jewelry.*  Jewelry.  All of it replaceable because she's rich.  Most are not so lucky.


Thank you!!! My exact thought. Benedict Cumberbatch was robbed at gunpoint years ago in South Africa. He doesn't make such a big deal out of it and his ordeal lasted way longer being stuck in a trunk and all (IIRC).


bag-mania said:


> I'm assuming Paris has cameras on every street like so many other cities now. It's likely surveillance footage of the thieves should be released to the media soon.


I'm not sure but I wouldn't think so. Paris is not London. Most major European cities do have surveillance cameras on the street but that's for certain areas where security is needed like government buildings and such. You won't find cameras on random streets.


----------



## mkr

So who and where is the concierge?  Did he make a statement?  Who saw the robbers leave on bikes.  How did Kim get out of the bathroom?  Where is the rope she was tied with?  Why were ALL the bodyguards with Kourtney?  And Kim hasn't been alone in a hundred years.


----------



## BagBerry13

twinkle.tink said:


> With all the reports and the mayor issuing a comment, I believe it happened.
> I'm glad she wasn't hurt.
> I am ashamed that I was snarky.


I don't think people question if it happened. They question how much she knew about it beforehand. And the Mayor is just saying what the police told him. And Kim K certainly won't have told the police it's just staged.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

starrysky7 said:


> As a European I believe that there is no way that this is staged. Europe and especially France are on such high alert at the moment, frauds would be exposed immediately. I'm pretty sure it would break laws and French authorities would rip her to pieces publicly. So yeah, I think it's real and there's speculation that a gang called the "pink panthers" is behind this. They have committed similar robbings in the past.



Lol perhaps you should "read into" a few of the statements from spokespersons and those of authority. Alot is being said without actually being said...

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/world/europe/kim-kardashian-robbed.html


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> So who and where is the concierge?  Did he make a statement?  Who saw the robbers leave on bikes.  How did Kim get out of the bathroom?  Where is the rope she was tied with?  Why were ALL the bodyguards with Kourtney?  And Kim hasn't been alone in a hundred years.


Since when does Kim give up a chance to go clubbing with Kourts? She _just happened _to not go out _that one particular _evening. Mmm hmmm....


----------



## Hobbsy

SpeedyJC said:


> Oh yeah keep dreaming, her 20/20 special will be probably be on by next week.


Ughhhhhh [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> So who and where is the concierge?  Did he make a statement?  Who saw the robbers leave on bikes.  How did Kim get out of the bathroom?  Where is the rope she was tied with?  Why were ALL the bodyguards with Kourtney?  And Kim hasn't been alone in a hundred years.


Exactly! Did she untie and ungag herself then help the concierge? Is the concierge still in a closet?! How far can a 10 speed go before the Keystone cops get you?!??!!!


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

sdkitty said:


> Since she was unharmed, I find it kind of hard to understand Kanye having someone come on stage and stop his show for the "family emergency"
> Guess the show must go on doesn't apply to him
> Who would travel with $10 mil worth of jewelry?  I guess someone with good insurance.
> If this is true, I can sympathize for her.  It would be traumatic to be tied up.



It adds to the setup thus creating more drama, imagine the thousands of people on social media like WTF Kanye just walked off stage! Its perfect timing actually, PR talking. Much better than him being at home in his mink slippers and a glass of wine chilling with the lady-dad.


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Since when does Kim give up a chance to go clubbing with Kourts? She _just happened _to not go out _that one particular _evening. Mmm hmmm....





SheikhaLVOE said:


> Lol perhaps you should "read into" a few of the statements from spokespersons and those of authority. Alot is being said without actually being said...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/world/europe/kim-kardashian-robbed.html


They tied up her hands and put a gag in her mouth.”

So they did us all a favor.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

cdtracing said:


> Supposedly, it's a private residence that you can rent private apartments.  This place has a concierge so it would stand to reason that it would also have security cameras out the wahzoo.  Wealthy people do not rent homes, apartments, ect when traveling without security measures.  So there has to be camera footage somewhere.  If the robbers were dressed like cops, unless cops in France wear masks, someone saw their faces.
> 
> Who the HE!! keeps a jewelry box with $6.7 million dollars worth of jewelry laying around??????  I still say insurance fraud.  It's also reported they stole a couple of cell phones.



Lol and we all know how Kim loves "leaked" videos


----------



## Hobbsy

Where were North and Saint? Out at a party?!?!


----------



## GaitreeS

I'm having such a difficult time believing this wasn't staged...it's sad either way. Sad that this actually happened or that the family would go this far. Too many things don't add up, how come she was alone? The value of the jewelry is probably overstated? Maybe Kim and Kanye need the money for the $53m debt? Smoke and mirrors?

...


----------



## dangerouscurves

So one report says it's a residence and the other says it's a hotel, which is it? If it's a hotel, there would be videos from the reception area and why would the robbers feel the need to wear police uniform if they were already wearing ski masks? If it was a residence how come she didn't have any security/bodyguards around?


----------



## mkr

GaitreeS said:


> I'm having such a difficult time believing this wasn't staged...it's sad either way. Sad that this actually happened or that the family would go this far. Too many things don't add up, how come she was alone? The value of the jewelry is probably overstated? Maybe Kim and Kanye need the money for the $53m debt? Smoke and mirrors?
> 
> ...


There might not be anything missing at all.  If it's all a scam they can say they had 20 mil in diamonds.  But it was stolen


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> When I've had to take an expensive Jewelry piece with me when going overseas, I always made sure to make a trip to the local US Customs (at the Airport) and fill out the appropriate paperwork *BEFORE* setting foot on that plane (you can also do this with expensive cameras, handbags, etc. - it proves that you own it and are traveling with the item to/from the US).  As such, when you land overseas and go through Immigration & Customs, you then provide them with a copy of the paperwork and it eliminates the issue.
> 
> However, as has been noted .. if some of these items were "on loan" to her for Fashion week, then it's a whole different story.  She won't get the $$$ .. the folks that loaned it would get the $$$.  That being said, as someone who typically does not wear a lot of jewelry (with the exception of her ring from Kanye), why would the thieves pick her to rob (unless what they really wanted .. were those 2 cell phones)!?!?!?!?!  HMMMMMM ...


Interesting theory!

Since she only wears that humongous ring, how easy is it for thieves to fence something so identifiable?


----------



## clevercat

Oh Facebook, sometimes I just  you


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting theory!
> 
> Since she only wears that humongous ring, how easy is it for thieves to fence something so identifiable?



The smart thing to do would be to break down the jewelry immediately. Sell the gems to gem dealers. Sell the gold/other precious metals elsewhere.


----------



## TC1

I read that she was "bound at her feet, handcuffed with tape over her mouth and left in a bathtub". But after a short time "wriggled free" WHAT?. That's some serious wriggling.


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting theory!
> 
> Since she only wears that humongous ring, how easy is it for thieves to fence something so identifiable?



It's not.  Genuine diamonds that large have serial numbers lasered  on them in an indiscreet place.  They can be traced even if the stone is removed.  The stone would have to be recut & it would take someone very skilled to do so.


----------



## GaitreeS

mkr said:


> There might not be anything missing at all.  If it's all a scam they can say they had 20 mil in diamonds.  But it was stolen



How convenient that she just got another diamond ring ...


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

cdtracing said:


> It will be interesting to see how she conducts herself in the aftermath.   Will she keep up the traumatized, wounded deer behavior & stop doing the pap walks, going around practically naked, be more careful with her children, ect??  Will she  become phobic & become housebound so that all the pics, treatments, whatever has to come to her??  Will she seek therapy for the trauma she's suffered?  Or will she just blow it off in a few days & be right back out there for all to see.  She really has no way of generating an income if she doesn't put herself out there.  One thing I do believe will happen is this will be on their show.  They should be able to milk a couple of seasons worth of BS from it.



My odds are on she will fall off the radar for a while, maybe 1 of the sisters will address the public just to make sure they don't lose their attn. Also remember she doesnt need to generate income like most folk. The woman makes money while shes sleeping.


----------



## mkr

SheikhaLVOE said:


> My odds are on she will fall off the radar for a while, maybe 1 of the sisters will address the public just to make sure they don't lose their attn. Also remember she doesnt need to generate income like most folk. The woman makes money while shes sleeping.


Don't forget the part where Khloe swears and yells and calls us all a bunch of JEALOUS HATERS!!!


----------



## cdtracing

clevercat said:


> Oh Facebook, sometimes I just  you
> View attachment 3483173



OMG!!  Hysterical!!!


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

cdtracing said:


> It's not.  Genuine diamonds that large have serial numbers lasered  on them in an indiscreet place.  They can be traced even if the stone is removed.  The stone would have to be recut & it would take someone very skilled to do so.



skilled and paid off...


----------



## White Orchid

Not sure if anyone's been reading other forums but I saw this interesting comment which I thought I'd share:

The police most likely let her leave because they know that those jewels will never be seen again. If you can pull off this kind of heist, you most likely have an after plan. They are less than 3 hours from a border. The diamonds may already have been re-cut in Antwerp's diamond district, or those guys are napping in Poland, ready to make a delivery to an oligarch's wife.

Poor Kim. This is why some of the richest people walk the streets looking like they could be the poorest.


----------



## bag-mania

It's hard to imagine she would fake it. If the police discover it was a hoax the backlash will be insane.


----------



## terebina786

I call insurance fraud just on her new ring.  Kanye "bought" it from Lorraine Schwartz for her (I'm not sure how because she was supposed over $50mil in debt earlier this year) and probably paid less than half of what it's insured for.  It gets "stolen", they get the full insurance amount (lets say ~$11 mil - the figure that everyone is reporting as the amount stolen).  The loaned jewellery gets paid out to whoever loaned it to her, which probably isn't all that much.  Everything is just to convenient.

ETA:  I've read that the French police are some of the most corrupt... So yeah, there's also that. Plus everyone has a price. Everyone.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> The smart thing to do would be to break down the jewelry immediately. Sell the gems to gem dealers. Sell the gold/other precious metals elsewhere.


And you know this how?


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Since when does Kim give up a chance to go clubbing with Kourts? She _just happened _to not go out _that one particular _evening. Mmm hmmm....


I know right.  Remember this woman once plugged sanitary napkins.  And this time she's home alone in Paris?  Pffft.


----------



## mkr

TC1 said:


> I read that she was "bound at her feet, handcuffed with tape over her mouth and left in a bathtub". But after a short time "wriggled free" WHAT?. That's some serious wriggling.


It's very easy to wriggle out of handcuffs.  No really.


----------



## BagBerry13

White Orchid said:


> I know right.  Remember this woman once plugged sanitary napkins.  And this time she's home alone in Paris?  Pffft.


Yeah not even I would stay at home if I were in Paris for just a short amount of time. Especially during Fashion Week. Who needs sleep?


----------



## Aminamina

Was she wearing any underwear at that time?...Just a thought


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah not even I would stay at home if I were in Paris for just a short amount of time. Especially during Fashion Week. Who needs sleep?


I would definitely be pulling an all-nighter.  Sleep is for p*ssies.  In Paris.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> And you know this how?



Ah... I saw it on an old episode of Miami Vice from the 80s! Yeah, that's what happened.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

cdtracing said:


> It's not.  Genuine diamonds that large have serial numbers lasered  on them in an indiscreet place.  They can be traced even if the stone is removed.  The stone would have to be recut & it would take someone very skilled to do so.



skilled and paid off...


----------



## mkr

Aminamina said:


> Was she wearing any underwear at that time?...Just a thought


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

mkr said:


> And you know this how?



Thats common sense really-imagine walking up to a jeweler with it in its current state-cant be many 20ct rings like Kims floating about out there on the second hand market lol


----------



## bag-mania

I'm having a difficult time imagining Kim or Kanye having the presence of mind to insure all of their jewelry. They would have to stop thinking about themselves and do all that paperwork.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

White Orchid said:


> I know right.  Remember this woman once plugged sanitary napkins.  And this time she's home alone in Paris?  Pffft.



She doesnt really drink/party like the others. Ive always noticed this. They actually take the piss out of mom for being a wino LOL. Khloe it seems is the biggest partier when single, doesnt have the security and responsibilities of a marriage.


----------



## Aminamina

mkr said:


>


Well, so anybody else see a blockbuster in the future? Too bad Monica Belucci and Sharon are not the same age as Kakes to play the perfect ***** (c)


----------



## scarlet555

kemilia said:


> So, just to get this straight--she was ALL ALONE in this suite/apartment (whatever) with no one AT ALL? No assistants, no family members?


This does not make sense to me.  I thought these people had assistant to the star and never really alone.  Not even one bodyguard or how about a make up artist or cook, she just planned to be on her own, no friends to travel with her?  no one?  That's strange to me.


----------



## gillianna

Imagine if she wore a copy of her real diamond rings  when she travels and the robbery did not get real gems?  Many wealthy people do this but are not going to brag to the world.

Where was Jonhathan?  He is always by her side.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> I'm having a difficult time imagining Kim or Kanye having the presence of mind to insure all of their jewelry. They would have to stop thinking about themselves and do all that paperwork.


That's Kris'job.


----------



## mkr

Aminamina said:


> Well, so anybody else see a blockbuster in the future? Too bad Monica Belucci and Sharon are not the same age as Kakes to play the perfect ***** (c)


Kylie looks about her age.


----------



## pukasonqo

great, even the abc had to have kimbo on the news (abc is the aussie version of pbs)


----------



## BagBerry13

And also all those other "real" celebrities are sure really grateful to Kim K for bringing all the attention to this "hotel" which thrives on its discreet mouth to mouth business so people can avoid paps. I'm sure Leonardo DiCaprio won't stay there anymore.


----------



## bag-mania

scarlet555 said:


> This does not make sense to me.  I thought these people had assistant to the star and never really alone.  Not even one bodyguard or how about a make up artist or cook, she just planned to be on her own, no friends to travel with her?  no one?  That's strange to me.



Didn't it happen between 2 and 3 a.m.? I can see her being alone in the suite if she was in for the night. She'd have to want a little privacy from time to time.


----------



## scarlet555

bag-mania said:


> Didn't it happen between 2 and 3 a.m.? I can see her being alone in the suite if she was in for the night. She'd have to want a little privacy from time to time.


well I figure you are alone when you sleep even when you have company.  But I get what you are saying, it's just in a foreign land, I figured celebrities travel with entourage.


----------



## labelwhore04

The Kardashians are like the boy that cried wolf. They lie so much that when something terrible does really happen no one will believe them. 

The first thought that came to my mind when i heard this was that it was staged. So many fishy things, the timing(Kanye just happened to be in the middle of a concert), the fact that she was alone(when is she ever alone?). I'm not buying it.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> You say that like you don't side eye him in general.


Lol of course I do! But who wouldn't cast the eye of severe judgement if he stayed up on that stage...


----------



## Hobbsy

White Orchid said:


> Not sure if anyone's been reading other forums but I saw this interesting comment which I thought I'd share:
> 
> The police most likely let her leave because they know that those jewels will never be seen again. If you can pull off this kind of heist, you most likely have an after plan. They are less than 3 hours from a border. The diamonds may already have been re-cut in Antwerp's diamond district, or those guys are napping in Poland, ready to make a delivery to an oligarch's wife.
> 
> Poor Kim. This is why some of the richest people walk the streets looking like they could be the poorest.


Thank God they had their bicycles!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> It's very easy to wriggle out of handcuffs.  No really.


And you know this how?!?!??!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> The Kardashians are like the boy that cried wolf. They lie so much that when something terrible does really happen no one will believe them.
> 
> The first thought that came to my mind when i heard this was that it was staged. So many fishy things, the timing(Kanye just happened to be in the middle of a concert), the fact that she was alone(when is she ever alone?). I'm not buying it.



I'll admit I guiltily wondered if the guy who assaulted Gigi and Kim was staged because Gigi's security did absolutely nothing and then she did a lot of press about it and then he attacks Kim right after and he didn't appear to get in any trouble for either of them and when that didn't get Kim enough attention now this...maybe I'm a terrible person and this is a series of unfortunate events but it seems convenient to me as well.


----------



## tweegy

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe after all this Kim will become a recluse and we'll never see her again?!!


If that happens people will miss her even the ones that say they won't...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'll admit I guiltily wondered if the guy who assaulted Gigi and Kim was staged because Gigi's security did absolutely nothing and then she did a lot of press about it and then he attacks Kim right after and he didn't appear to get in any trouble for either of them and when that didn't get Kim enough attention now this...maybe I'm a terrible person and this is a series of unfortunate events but it seems convenient to me as well.



Gigi's looked the real deal to me. She was scared and she was lucky her defences kicked in.

Kim on the other hand looked asleep and not bothered.


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> If that happens people will miss her even the ones that say they won't...


Ha! Probably!


----------



## jun3machina

The only way to divert press from the most epic divorce is....


----------



## labelwhore04

Where were Saint and North when all this was happening?


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> It's hard to imagine she would fake it. If the police discover it was a hoax the backlash will be insane.


Exactly! 

I can't see them risking that backlash.


----------



## LemonDrop

In reguards to paperwork getting in and out of countries. They are the rich and famous and it is fashion week.  I can't imagine customs would bat an eye at wealthy people coming in with jewlrey and clothing worth outrageous amounts. I mean if lil ole me tried to get into France with 6 million in jewels in my rollerboard, that's one thing. But I would think those kind of figures for celebrities are nothing.


----------



## tweegy

LemonDrop said:


> In reguards to paperwork getting in and out of countries. They are the rich and famous and it is fashion week.  I can't imagine customs would bat an eye at wealthy people coming in with jewlrey and clothing worth outrageous amounts. I mean if lil ole me tried to get into France with 6 million in jewels in my rollerboard, that's one thing. But I would think those kind of figures for celebrities are nothing.


And we don't know whether the jewels were with her when she traveled.. They could have been sent to her at the hotel...


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Where were Saint and North when all this was happening?


With nanny?


----------



## tweegy

If they faked it then Kim should go into Government and politics cause this is some serious espionage/conspiracy business going on here.

Ordinarily I'd be like *eye roll* 'suree Kim' But this? nah...If it got out they pulled a lochte they would never come back from that...


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> With nanny?



It seems so! If this really happened, Kim just exposed the fact that she doesnt even sleep in the same suite as her kids, or it proves that this was a set up so she knew to not to have her kids in the room. Either way it looks bad for her


----------



## Hobbsy

labelwhore04 said:


> Where were Saint and North when all this was happening?


That's what I want to know!


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> With nanny?


So nanny and the kids weren't even in the same house?!?!


----------



## Chagall

This whole thing reeks of a set up. These people HAVE to be in the news and boy was it slow news for them since the Brad and Angie divorce announcement. They will do anything for attention. Everything about it sounds suspicious. Her being all alone, being tied up in a bathtub (wiggling free give me a break). Kanye stopping a performance to rush to her side. How convenient that he just happened to be on stage at the time. It was deader than a door nail on this thread last week and it wouldn't surprise me if they read this too.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> This whole thing reeks of a set up. These people HAVE to be in the news and boy was it slow news for them since the Brad and Angie divorce announcement. They will do anything for attention. Everything about it sounds suspicious. Her being all alone, being tied up in a bathtub (wiggling free give me a break). Kanye stopping a performance to rush to her side. How convenient that he just happened to be on stage at the time. It was deader than a door nail on this thread last week and it wouldn't surprise me if they read this too.


Well not reeeeeaally convenient for Kanye to be on stage, given that he's performer and all...


----------



## deltalady

Hobbsy said:


> So nanny and the kids weren't even in the same house?!?!



The kids didn't make the trip to Paris from what I understand.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Well not reeeeeaally convenient for Kanye to be on stage, given that he's performer and all...


Yes but it's very dramatic and will get them the attention they want. Probably much more attention that Kanye finishing his performance would have brought them.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> If they faked it then Kim should go into Government and politics cause this is some serious espionage/conspiracy business going on here.
> 
> Ordinarily I'd be like *eye roll* 'suree Kim' But this? nah...If it got out they pulled a lochte they would never come back from that...


I know what you are saying but it has been mentioned that the French police are very corrupt.


----------



## mistikat

I don't believe she was in a commercial hotel, but a hotel particulier, which is basically a private residence but on a grand scale. I've also read it's Kanye's Paris apartment - a private residence.


----------



## Hobbsy

deltalady said:


> The kids didn't make the trip to Paris from what I understand.


From the article I read it said she flew home this morning with North and Saint?


----------



## tweegy

But Paris isn't the only country with corrupt police...
Would you have rather that Kanye stay on stage and play out the concert? Maybe sing a song in tribute to his recently burgled wife Kim? Or go on a rant about the injustice he faced at the hands of theives? (I giggle at the thought)


----------



## Prufrock613

If sure it's been reiterated 1000x, but how in the world is she alone?! 

No glam squad, no family, no hangers on??? 

I don't get it.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> But Paris isn't the only country with corrupt police...
> Would you have rather that Kanye stay on stage and play out the concert? Maybe sing a song in tribute to his recently burgled wife Kim? Or go on a rant about the injustice he faced at the hands of theives? (I giggle at the thought)


Haha any of the above would be great. If it was anyone else the though wouldn't have crossed my mind but that bunch crave attention any way they can get it.


----------



## Jindie

Hobbsy said:


> Exactly! Did she untie and ungag herself then help the concierge? Is the concierge still in a closet?! How far can a 10 speed go before the Keystone cops get you?!??!!!





TC1 said:


> I read that she was "bound at her feet, handcuffed with tape over her mouth and left in a bathtub". But after a short time "wriggled free" WHAT?. That's some serious wriggling.



Let's not forget, she begged for her life and said she has kids... while her mouth was gagged?  AND she managed to get out of handcuffs!


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Haha any of the above would be great. If it was anyone else the though wouldn't have crossed my mind but that bunch crave attention any way they can get it.


I agree..But this case I doubt they would risk it..

They will still put it in their show and milk the hell out of it either way.


----------



## tweegy

Jindie said:


> Let's not forget, she begged for her life and said she has kids... while her mouth was gagged?  AND she managed to get out of handcuffs!


Lol well I doubt they walked in and instantly gagged her... and the reports I read only said she "freed" herself if they taped her legs she could have gotten out and walked while still bound.


----------



## Prufrock613

cdtracing said:


> I would like to know how the robbers got through her security. I know it's said they were dressed by police but, really, you don't ask for proof they're cops?????  I would think her security team would have been more vigilant given she had already been "attacked" by that prankster. And why rob only Kim???? PMK & Kourtney are with her in Paris. Did they not stay at the same hotel??? Kourtney has some expensive jewelry & PMK wears some impressive blind too.  Seems to me if you're going to plan a big heist, you would rob all 3 instead of 1.  And where were the children when all of this was going on??????
> Questions, questions, questions!!!!!


I saw that her bodyguard was posting on (before Khostage Kardashian started) Instagram(?) Snapchat(?) that one does not just "become" a body guard...(paraphrasing) it's something you work for & not easy.  Once again paraphrasing from memory.


----------



## Hobbsy

She was tied up, gagged and locked in the bathroom. She got out of her ties whatever they were and she had to break the bathroom door down to get out???


----------



## Prufrock613

Jindie said:


> Let's not forget, she begged for her life and said she has kids... while her mouth was gagged?  AND she managed to get out of handcuffs!


She's the next McGyvwer!


----------



## Megs

New news from TMZ says:



> Kim Kardashian was ordered out of bed by masked men she initially thought were going to rape her.
> 
> Our sources say ... Kim was lying in bed with only her robe on when she heard boots pounding up the stairs of her 2 story apartment.
> 
> We're told Kim saw at least one masked man and another wearing a police hat through a sliding glass door. She knew something was amiss, so she rolled off the bed and tried dialing her bodyguard on her cell phone.
> 
> Before she could finish dialing one of the men yanked the phone out of her hands. They zip tied her hands with plastic handcuffs and duct taped her to make it more secure. We're told one of the men grabbed her by the ankles ... Kim told cops at that point she believed she was about to be raped.
> 
> The robbers duct taped her ankles, picked her up and put her in the bathtub. She then started screaming ... begging them not to kill her because she had babies. She went on to say she had money and they could take whatever they wanted.
> 
> Kim told cops the robbers did not know English and only spoke French. The only thing she understood ... the men kept saying, "ring, ring." Kim knew what they were after -- *the new ring* she got from *Kanye*. She told them where it was in the apartment, but that was not the end.
> 
> Kim continued to beg and cry, and at that point the robbers duct taped her mouth shut.
> 
> We're told a friend of Kim's -- Simone -- was also in the apartment ... sleeping in the downstairs bedroom. Simone heard the commotion and locked herself in the bathroom and called Pascal, the bodyguard, and *Kourtney* ... telling them to hurry back because something was terribly wrong.
> 
> Pascal got back to the apartment 2 minutes after the robbers left.
> 
> The entire incident took around 6 minutes.



http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/03/kim-kardashian-robbery-paris/


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm gonna need receipts for all of this ish.  You can't make claims about being gagged and handcuffed and robbed at gunpoint and not back it up with some hard-core evidence. These publicity w.hores share everything with the public. I mean just this week we were presented with Kim's vagina. Why wouldn't we see proof that all of this actually happened?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't believe her.


----------



## tweegy

Megs said:


> New news from TMZ says:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/03/kim-kardashian-robbery-paris/


For now - I believe she really was robbed. Glad she's ok.

Folks wished harm on her should re evaluate who is really the bad person. Kim has no influence on my life so she doesn't bother me as she does some folks....Jus sayin.

She posts her whereabouts all the time. And its very easy for her to be a target as we currently see. Folks watch you you would never think. That same concierge could have known she was alone and called his buddies.. Anything is possible...


----------



## Jindie

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 3483309
> 
> She's the next McGyvwer!



Right?!  She also was duct taped at her mouth, yet no redness or anything on her face when she returned home this morning? No redness on the wrists?  I guess she could be wearing a ton of makeup...


----------



## Chagall

Jindie said:


> Right?!  She also was duct taped at her mouth, yet no redness or anything on her face when she returned home this morning? No redness on the wrists?  I guess she could be wearing a ton of makeup...


I don't think she would want to cover up the redness with make up as it would be evidence that this happened. She would want everyone to see this as it would be proof.


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't wish harm to anyone. This story seems awful wishy washy though?! To me it does.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> And you know this how?!?!??!


Hey I did my time!


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Well not reeeeeaally convenient for Kanye to be on stage, given that he's performer and all...


If this is a setup, I wouldn't be surprised if Kanye didn't know about it.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> So nanny and the kids weren't even in the same house?!?!


I think the kids were home in Calabasas, or wherever they live now.


----------



## berrydiva

Jindie said:


> Right?!  She also was duct taped at her mouth, yet no redness or anything on her face when she returned home this morning? No redness on the wrists?  I guess she could be wearing a ton of makeup...


Is the redness really going to last for hours and hours on end? After a lip waxing, the redness only last for about 15 mins for me so how long do we expect it to last due to some duct tape? Unless she was seriously tied up which she wouldn't have been able to get out of on her own, why would there be long-lasting redness there as well?


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Is the redness really going to last for hours and hours on end? After a lip waxing, the redness only last for about 15 mins....how long do we expect it to last?


a voice of reason emerges...


----------



## mkr

Kim continued to beg and cry, and at that point the robbers duct taped her mouth shut.

I'm sorry but that's funny,


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Hey I did my time!


I thought maybe you had some Street cred?!!?! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> For now - I believe she really was robbed. Glad she's ok.
> 
> Folks wished harm on her should re evaluate who is really the bad person. Kim has no influence on my life so she doesn't bother me as she does some folks....Jus sayin.
> 
> She posts her whereabouts all the time. And its very easy for her to be a target as we currently see. Folks watch you you would never think. That same concierge could have known she was alone and called his buddies.. Anything is possible...


Well I for one don't wish harm on her. She is just a very silly annoying person that I couldnt  care less about in any way. Other than to poke fun at her occasionally on this thread lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whatevs. I don't blame _anyone_ for doubting her story. She made her bed of lies, and now if it's true of course people will question her, regardless. Any sane person would.

Only hand-fed Kardashian stans take what the Klan feed them at face value and then say Thank You.


----------



## bag-mania

There is still a lot of missing information in the TMZ story. How did the thieves get in? If the thieves took her cell phones how did she call the bodyguard? How did the bodyguard get back from the club only two minutes after the thieves left? Did Kim call him while they were still there? I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt for now but this story has some holes.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Well I for one don't wish harm on her. She is just a very silly annoying person that I couldnt  care less about in any way. Other *than to poke fun at her occasionally on this thread lol.*


I agree. She doesn't annoy me tho, shes amusing and makes for good laugh in this thread. But some folks go to another level tho its like, really? its not that serious lol


----------



## mkr

Her friend/assistant locked herself in another bathroom and  called the bodyguard. Cuz who on earth would call 911?


----------



## gelbergirl

I would think the robbers were working for someone who already had a buyer for that ring?


----------



## JNH14

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe after all this Kim will become a recluse and we'll never see her again?!!



From your mouth to God's ears-wish it were so! But she's a virus and will never go away. [emoji15]


----------



## YSoLovely

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whatevs. I don't blame _anyone_ for doubting her story. She made her bed of lies, and now if it's true of course people will question her, regardless. Any sane person would.
> 
> Only hand-fed Kardashian stans take what the Klan feed them at face value and then say Thank You.



+1

I believe she was robbed, but people questioning her story is soooooo telling when it comes to the Kardashians' credibility.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Her friend/assistant locked herself in another bathroom and  called the bodyguard. Cuz who on earth would call 911?



I think it's 112 in France but point taken. I don't get the impression anybody traveling with Kim is going to necessarily know how to react in an emergency.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> +1
> 
> I believe she was robbed, but people questioning her story is soooooo telling when it comes to the Kardashians' credibility.


I agree to a certain degree. But it also says how far folks will go to believe she's up to no good.

You'd swear she did heinous crimes against humanity. It boggles my mind lol.. Shes only famous cause people make her famous.. She didn't wake up one day and go "hey yall I'm famous kay?" Lol

Folks pay her so much mind


----------



## Chagall

YSoLovely said:


> +1
> 
> I believe she was robbed, but people questioning her story is soooooo telling when it comes to the Kardashians' credibility.


She MAY have been robbed and then gone to town embellishing the story after.


----------



## YSoLovely

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe after all this Kim will become a recluse and we'll never see her again?!!




Never that. She'll just walk around with 10 bodyguards, drawing even more attention to herself.


ETA

I just saw this on LSA

Kim and Kanye had a 10 car motorcade from the airport back to their NYC apartment


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> There is still a lot of missing information in the TMZ story. How did the thieves get in? If the thieves took her cell phones how did she call the bodyguard? How did the bodyguard get back from the club only two minutes after the thieves left? Did Kim call him while they were still there? I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt for now but this story has some holes.


Big holes!!!


----------



## Chagall

This is boring. Wonder what's going on back at the Brad and Angie thread. I am sure Kim and Kayne would like to know too.


----------



## kasumi168

Wouldn't it be funny if the robbers came out and said her e-ring was fake,  just like the robbers of that socialite who had a huge designer collection?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...els-designer-goods-stolen-socialite-FAKE.html


----------



## CeeJay

According to the Daily Fail .. a pictorial of the event ..


----------



## baglover1973

CeeJay said:


> According to the Daily Fail .. a pictorial of the event ..
> 
> View attachment 3483330


This totally made me LOL! Thank you!


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> According to the Daily Fail .. a pictorial of the event ..
> 
> View attachment 3483330


Well the artist got her cry face down COLD!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That cartoon looks like Kris in a wig after a heavy Botox session.

And I'm sorry, DailyFail - you _annoy_ me. Making this out like a true Parisian tragedy ie Charlie Hebdo with the illustration and the DRAMA.

The motorcade. Just like *****, this bish is itching to be presidential.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Never that. She'll just walk around with 10 bodyguards, drawing even more attention to herself.
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> I just saw this on LSA
> 
> Kim and Kanye had a 10 car motorcade from the airport back to their NYC apartment







Ridiculous.
This is the epitome of extreme narcissism.


----------



## stylemepretty

What annoys me about this whole thing is that I was hearing and seeing enough about Kim Kardashian and co before the alleged robbery. Now the bish is everywhere. Even my little old local radio station in Australia is reporting on it.


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That cartoon looks like Kris in a wig after a heavy Botox session.
> 
> And I'm sorry, DailyFail - you _annoy_ me. Making this out like a true Parisian tragedy ie Charlie Hebdo with the illustration and the DRAMA.
> 
> The motorcade. Just like *****, this bish is itching to be presidential.



Could NOT agree with you more; I guarantee you that the US News (to be on soon out here on the West Coast) will be chock-a-block full of this BS!  Look, I get that being robbed is horrifying, but there are REAL WORLD EVENTS that should take precedence over this!  

As far as the Daily Fail is concerned, most of the times .. I just kind of laugh at the articles because they reek of "drama" and oftentimes there are either major misspellings or the use of the wrong words.  However, what REALLY surprises me is Piers Morgan's comments .. is he on the KK payroll now??  What has gotten into him????


----------



## CeeJay

.. and from her former bodyguard .. (THIS WOULD BE WONDERFUL if she actually listened!!!!) 

*EXCLUSIVE: 'It's no surprise - with the way Kim flaunts her riches.' Kim's ex-bodyguard warns it's time for the reality star to withdraw from social media - and not skimp on security*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-media-not-skimp-security.html#ixzz4M4STx8nZ


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> .. and from her former bodyguard .. (THIS WOULD BE WONDERFUL if she actually listened!!!!)
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: 'It's no surprise - with the way Kim flaunts her riches.' Kim's ex-bodyguard warns it's time for the reality star to withdraw from social media - and not skimp on security*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-media-not-skimp-security.html#ixzz4M4STx8nZ


Folks in the comment section..Yikes...

Like seriously??


----------



## Tivo

This creature was not robbed. I will never believe anything she says. She is a known and documented liar. Got jealous of Angie and Brad's media coverage. Kim is a loser and her looks are gone, and this is causing her to reach new lows of desperation.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I think she was robbed, but is embellishing the details a bit.  Either way, the thought of a stranger cuffing me and then grabbing me by my ankles made my stomach turn.  Even if fleeting, thinking you're about to be raped must be awful.


----------



## Hobbsy

YSoLovely said:


> Never that. She'll just walk around with 10 bodyguards, drawing even more attention to herself.
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> I just saw this on LSA
> 
> Kim and Kanye had a 10 car motorcade from the airport back to their NYC apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji14]anic:


Now that's just nutz!!


----------



## White Orchid

This is going to sound incredibly callous, but the only thing I'm bummed about is not being able to keep up with the pace of this thread.  I feel more sympathy when seeing a dead or injured animal or bird on the road.


----------



## Hobbsy

All I know is tonight before I lay myself down to sleep, I'm going to thank Jesus that the guys on the 10 speeds spared her life! Then I'm going to sing a little Kumbaya.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I want to know who is going to get the exclusive first interview...'Kim recounts the scariest moment of her life & how she lived to talk about it'


----------



## Oryx816

I find it interesting that she pleaded with them and used her children to try to get their sympathy.  "I'm a mother, I have children"......who are thousands of miles away being raised by the help.


----------



## White Orchid

Glitterandstuds said:


> I want to know who is going to get the exclusive first interview...'Kim recounts the scariest moment of her life & how she lived to talk about it'


Kris will be busy negotiating the best deal, whilst occasionally worrying about her cash cow, sorry, I mean favourite daughter.


----------



## Oryx816

YSoLovely said:


> Never that. She'll just walk around with 10 bodyguards, drawing even more attention to herself.
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> I just saw this on LSA
> 
> Kim and Kanye had a 10 car motorcade from the airport back to their NYC apartment



I was hoping that if true, this would have taught her a lesson about drawing attention to herself, but I see it has only exacerbated the problem.  Why all the security Kimbo?  Nothing to steal now....


----------



## cdtracing

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whatevs. I don't blame _anyone_ for doubting her story. She made her bed of lies, and now if it's true of course people will question her, regardless. Any sane person would.
> 
> Only hand-fed Kardashian stans take what the Klan feed them at face value and then say Thank You.



I agree!  I don't wish anyone any harm but her story has more holes than a sieve.  Given her & her family's history & their lack of credibility or integrity, I have a hard time believing this, plus the story continues to change so who knows what really happened.  She makes herself such an easy target with how she chooses to put herself out there in all things & whatever the story is, I do believe it's a consequence of the choices she & her family make in order to be the center of attention.  So in that respect, I have no sympathy for her.  She doesn't have any impact on my life.  I don't really follow her, except on this thread.  And she's too dumb & too easy to not make fun of.


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> But Paris isn't the only country with corrupt police...
> Would you have rather that Kanye stay on stage and play out the concert? Maybe sing a song in tribute to his recently burgled wife Kim? Or go on a rant about the injustice he faced at the hands of theives? (I giggle at the thought)



Sadly doll I could see Kanye doing all those things!

Don't you wonder why Kim was alone tho?


----------



## mkr

If she was zip-tied like the article said and she wriggled herself free, she should have serious marks on her wrists and ankles.


----------



## cdtracing

CeeJay said:


> According to the Daily Fail .. a pictorial of the event ..
> 
> View attachment 3483330


----------



## mkr

YSoLovely said:


> Never that. She'll just walk around with 10 bodyguards, drawing even more attention to herself.
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> I just saw this on LSA
> 
> Kim and Kanye had a 10 car motorcade from the airport back to their NYC apartment


They truly believe that they are important.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> If she was zip-tied like the article said and she wriggled herself free, she should have serious marks on her wrists and ankles.


True, she must be Kim Houdini.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

From TMZ comments:

_



			She told them she only has sex with black guys, so they left.
		
Click to expand...

_
Idc if I go to Hell. I cackled at this one.


----------



## LemonDrop

If this was staged, someone is going to talk. I seriously doubt Kanye, Kim and Kris would be able to hire the type of professionals who would never talk. Sounds like there was at least 4 of them. One of them is going to talk to a girlfriend. Eventually someone is going to know just enough and not care about those envilced to sell the info to the media.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Her friend/assistant locked herself in another bathroom and  called the bodyguard.* Cuz who on earth would call 911?*


Someone who speaks French?! I doubt that any person on their staff is fluent in a language other than English. The possibility is high they reach a non-English speaking person on the phone. Either way, police or bodyguard, would've been too late anyway. I just don't understand why they don't give the bodyguard a break. He can't divide himself. And given that he's apparently responsible for the whole Kartrashian family in Paris the chance that Kim K gets attacked in an assumed secure location is lower than the rest of the family in a club. He made a decision and the sisters were the priority.


----------



## turtlebug1971

I was trying to be diplomatic and give her the benefit of the doubt....until I read that she said they used zip ties on her wrists.

If they were applied by anyone with half a brain, that actually wanted her handcuffed, there is no way on this green earth she got out of those without bloodshed or severe bruising.  Absolutely no way. 

If they were tight enough to subdue her, they had to be cut off.  

I'd also be curious to see a picture of said zip ties.  The ones used by LEO's are different than what you can buy in a hardware store.  Granted they both do the same thing in the end but the "professional" zip ties have different features. 

Why all the extra security now? The ring is gone.  Unless someone is looking for a big ol' hunk of fat back to season with, I don't think she has much left worth stealing.


----------



## mkr

BagOuttaHell said:


> From TMZ comments:
> No not hell but maybe the corner....


----------



## LemonDrop

From TMZ she was alone in her room.  But  her friend, Simone was in another room. Simone locked her door and called the body guard when she heard it all go down.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/03/kim-kardashian-robbery-paris/


----------



## LemonDrop

I think those first reports were possibly wrong? The latest I read from TMZ was that her body guard showed up 2 minutes after they left. He probably cut them off. ??



turtlebug1971 said:


> I was trying to be diplomatic and give her the benefit of the doubt....until I read that she said they used zip ties on her wrists.
> 
> If they were applied by anyone with half a brain, that actually wanted her handcuffed, there is no way on this green earth she got out of those without bloodshed or severe bruising.  Absolutely no way.
> 
> If they were tight enough to subdue her, they had to be cut off.
> 
> I'd also be curious to see a picture of said zip ties.  The ones used by LEO's are different than what you can buy in a hardware store.  Granted they both do the same thing in the end but the "professional" zip ties have different features.
> 
> Why all the extra security now? The ring is gone.  Unless someone is looking for a big ol' hunk of fat back to season with, I don't think she has much left worth stealing.


----------



## turtlebug1971

LemonDrop said:


> I think those first reports were possibly wrong? The latest I read from TMZ was that her body guard showed up 2 minutes after they left. He probably cut them off. ??



There's entirely too many versions floating around.  

To get the facts, I guess we'll have to wait for the 3 million dollar version straight from the horse mouth. (Pun intended)


----------



## mkr

One bodyguard for 4 people.  I guess Kim drew the short straw.


----------



## cdtracing

turtlebug1971 said:


> I was trying to be diplomatic and give her the benefit of the doubt....until I read that she said they used zip ties on her wrists.
> 
> If they were applied by anyone with half a brain, that actually wanted her handcuffed, there is no way on this green earth she got out of those without bloodshed or severe bruising.  Absolutely no way.
> 
> If they were tight enough to subdue her, they had to be cut off.
> 
> I'd also be curious to see a picture of said zip ties.  The ones used by LEO's are different than what you can buy in a hardware store.  Granted they both do the same thing in the end but the "professional" zip ties have different features.
> 
> Why all the extra security now? The ring is gone.  Unless someone is looking for a big ol' hunk of fat back to season with, I don't think she has much left worth stealing.



I have also read that the robbers also duct taped her wrist as well as using the zip tie.  I don't see how she "wiggled" out of that!
It's crap like that which keeps me from believing this story.  It's all so convoluted!


----------



## Jayne1

LemonDrop said:


> From TMZ she was alone in her room.  But  her friend, Simone was in another room. Simone locked her door and called the body guard when she heard it all go down.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/03/kim-kardashian-robbery-paris/


So, you're in another room and hear the commotion.  It's scary and you are frightened and lock yourself in that room.  Who do you call for help?

a) her sister Kourt, who also has some jewellery, they may want to steal
b) the body guard, who was at some other venue, protecting someone else
c) the police and tell them to get over stat.

The friend picked a and b, but I would pick c. Who would you pick?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care about her 'flaunting' whether anyone likes it or not, she earned her money and can do as she pleases. She just needs to understand that with flaunting comes the possibly of being robbed and she should ensure she has security nearby at all times. 

I read quite a few comments elsewhere about how she deserves it and they wish she would've suffered worse. Its never that serious, I really hate people sometimes.


----------



## roses5682

The public doubt about her story is a classic case of the boy who cried wolf [emoji191]. I think  that she was robbed and that she is exaggerating and embellishing her story for attention symphony and a good story line.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> So, you're in another room and hear the commotion.  It's scary and you are frightened and lock yourself in that room.  Who do you call for help?
> 
> a) her sister Kourt, who also has some jewellery, they may want to steal
> b) the body guard, who was at some other venue, protecting someone else
> c) the police and tell them to get over stat.
> 
> The friend picked a and b, but I would pick c. Who would you pick?


Well first of all they don't know their ABC's so.....


----------



## cdtracing

Like I said earlier, I believe this is a result of how she chooses to put herself out there.  She can flaunt her stuff if she wants to, it's her stuff but one thing I don't understand is why only 1 bodyguard?  I would think the Kartrashians would have a team of bodyguards to keep them secure while overseas.  One guy can't be everywhere all at the same time no matter how good he is.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jindie said:


> Let's not forget, she begged for her life and said she has kids... while her mouth was gagged?  AND she managed to get out of handcuffs!



kimbo, the new houdini
she is a woman of many talents!


----------



## jun3machina

Maybe it was Ricardo and team and this is a Kanye game they play...but realized they had the wrong person...


----------



## mkr

I don't know how they do things in France but here they would have taped off the scene and done a CSI Miami type search, and would have taken her statement, and done a physical exam for DNA evidence.  Maybe that's why she got robbed in France, maybe they're not as thorough?


----------



## BagBerry13

I think people's problem with her flaunting her wealth is the way she gained it. With basically nothing. She has no talent. She can't act, sing, model, host, write, paint, you name it! She made a sex tape and became famous. This is what's people irking about her. She's famous for nothing and therefore shouldn't flaunt the stuff she got for not having a talent. Well, and of course the non-existing personality, lack of style or class, no intelligence or common sense (as proven currently).


----------



## LaAgradecida

Ok so was it her engagement ring that was stolen?


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> I think people's problem with her flaunting her wealth is the way she gained it. With basically nothing. She has no talent. She can't act, sing, model, host, paint, you name it! She made a sex tape and became famous. This is what's people irking about her. She's famous for nothing and therefore shouldn't flaunt the stuff she got for not having a talent. Well, and of course the non-existing personality, lack of style or class, no intelligence or common sense (as proven currently).


Hey she can smell a cavity a mile away damn it!


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> But Paris isn't the only country with corrupt police...
> Would you have rather that Kanye stay on stage and play out the concert? Maybe sing a song in tribute to his recently burgled wife Kim? Or go on a rant about the injustice he faced at the hands of theives? (I giggle at the thought)


The NY papers are saying that Kanye stopped his song mid-rap, and the pre-recorded words played on (because he lip syncs) and over the song still playing, he cited a "family emergency," but did not rush to Paris to be with his distraught wife.  He went back to NYC place.

I find that funny.  He was so upset, he didn't care that the rap played on while he talked over it.

I think he should have taken a break, made sure she was okay and finished the show.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> So, you're in another room and hear the commotion.  It's scary and you are frightened and lock yourself in that room.  Who do you call for help?
> 
> a) her sister Kourt, who also has some jewellery, they may want to steal
> b) the body guard, who was at some other venue, protecting someone else
> c) the police and tell them to get over stat.
> 
> The friend picked a and b, but I would pick c. Who would you pick?



Remember .. you're talking about a Klan of folks who can barely put together cohesive sentences in English; no way in hell would they have someone on staff that speaks French!!!  Personally, I would pick 'C', but both my husband and I can speak French.


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> Like I said earlier, I believe this is a result of how she chooses to put herself out there.  She can flaunt her stuff if she wants to, it's her stuff but one thing I don't understand is why only 1 bodyguard?  I would think the Kartrashians would have a team of bodyguards to keep them secure while overseas.  One guy can't be everywhere all at the same time no matter how good he is.



Better yet .. LEAVE THE 'GOODS' AT HOME, don't travel overseas with them!!!!!


----------



## mkr

What I find incredible is where is the family???  They rush to each other's aid every time someone gets a hangnail!  No one is commenting on it or rushing to be with her at all.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Hey she can smell a cavity a mile away damn it!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> What I find incredible is where is the family???  They rush to each other's aid every time someone gets a hangnail!  No one is commenting on it or rushing to be with her at all.



This is another question I'd like to know the answer to as well.  I would think they would surround her for support.  Their absence is puzzling....


----------



## shiba

Hmm, locked in the bathroom? Go to your bathroom and lock the door. Can you get out?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

To be fair the entire family has been silent in social media, no knows where they are. Why would Kanye hop on a flight to Paris if Kim was on her way home to him? That doesn't make sense. 

Sidenote about Kanye and the lip syncing, He uses a backing track in conjunction with a live mic (like most singers/rappers) Backtrack and lipsyncing are two different things, FYI.


----------



## mkr

I wonder if her bathroom had a bidet...


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Maybe a Japanese toilet...


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I wonder if her bathroom had a bidet...



I'm sure it did.  It's Paris after all!!!!


----------



## Nikki_

Interesting take...

*Kim Kardashian's Paris robbery is too good to be true*

Yeah, right.

There's a reason why half the world doesn't believe that armed gunmen stormed into Kim Kardashian's super-secure Paris lair on Sunday night and made off with $10 million in jewels.

Because it's too good to be true.

Here's what we know: Kim Kardashian claims that five masked men stormed into her room, tied her up at gunpoint, threatened to kill her before she begged for her life, and then stole more than $10 million in jewels before fleeing on bikes. She then somehow broke free of her bondage and called her husband Kanye West, possibly while he was onstage at a concert in Queens, prompting him to abruptly cancel the remainder of the show. He returned to Manhattan to wait out the storm.

Wow! It's a made for TV story. And won't it be amazing when it airs when "Keeping up with the Kardashians" returns (wouldn't you know) on Oct. 23!

But here's the problem: when it comes to the Kardashians, the media simply can't keep up. Indeed, our normal skepticism and usual methods for checking basic facts disappear.

The entire story so far is based on an unnamed Kardashian "rep" and paraphrased synopses from French authorities.

If this happened in New York, the police commissioner, the mayor and the Manhattan DA would have had three press conferences and surveillance shots of the alleged men would have already been transmitted to every phone in the country. And the city's papers would be rushing to beat each other with scoops.

News flash: Paris is exactly like New York (except with better croissants). So why are its media and authorities so slow on this story?

Because something's not right. This doesn't feel like a heist. It feels like a plot twist for a season premiere. Why did West stop his concert mid-rap, citing a "family emergency," yet not rush to Paris to be with his distraught wife?

Why did Kim leave the City of Light mere hours after she was supposedly interviewed by Paris cops?

Where is the concierge who was accosted by the gunmen before giving them access to the Kardashian aerie? And who is he or she?

Where are the surveillance pictures?

What kind of thieves flee on bikes?

No wonder former Kimye bodyguard Steve Stanulis, an ex-cop, told my colleague Brian Niemietz that "it wouldn't surprise me" if the story is partly a hoax.

"If it is true," he added, "someone should tell Kim not to go on Snapchat telling everyone where you're going and what you're going to wear."

The latest incident comes days after some other shockingly bad Kardashian fact-checking. After Kim was allegedly assaulted by red-carpet predator Vitalii Sediuk, there were many reports that Kim would file a complaint against Sediuk with Paris authorities. But all the reports were unsubstantiated: indeed, Kardashian has not filed such a complaint.

Remember, this is a family that will stoop as low as it can for high ratings. Never forget: this clan took a person's struggle with gender identity from the private setting in which it belongs and turned it into a TV show.

So forgive me if I'm skeptical until someone gives me solid information. And by "someone," I don't mean Kris Jenner.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/kim-kardashian-paris-robbery-good-true-article-1.2815747


----------



## Vienna

PMK set up for sure!!


----------



## LemonDrop

I think they are trained not to call the cops. They keep it in the family until they can manipulate it to their benefit.


----------



## BagBerry13

I don't know how it's in France but in Germany no names of the involved people are given to the press (or released by the press, no full names) which here would include the concierge. Hence French press being slow on the story. They don't have enough facts to run a story. If it's true it's still an ongoing investigation and police would ask to refrain from giving out any information that would hinder the investigation.
We're not even sure there were surveillance cameras inside the building or on the street. So why are people asking for it? Again, Paris is NOT London.


----------



## chowlover2

lkrp123 said:


> Sadly doll I could see Kanye doing all those things!
> 
> Don't you wonder why Kim was alone tho?


Welcome back Doll, it's been ages!


----------



## shiba

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Maybe a Japanese toilet...



I am curiously fascinated by the 3 settings... oscillation, pulsating, rhythm....


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> I wonder if her bathroom had a bidet...


I'm sure if Angie has a bidet Kim has a bidet...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My hotel in Paris didn't have a bidet. Rip off.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> Like I said earlier, I believe this is a result of how she chooses to put herself out there.  She can flaunt her stuff if she wants to, it's her stuff but one thing I don't understand is why only 1 bodyguard?  I would think the Kartrashians would have a team of bodyguards to keep them secure while overseas.  One guy can't be everywhere all at the same time no matter how good he is.



It shows where their priorities are. We know they love to blow large amounts of money on frivolous things. But for something important like security they go cheap.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> What I find incredible is where is the family???  They rush to each other's aid every time someone gets a hangnail!  No one is commenting on it or rushing to be with her at all.



They couldn't get a camera crew on such short notice. They'll wait a few days until they can document all their angst for the show.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> If she was zip-tied like the article said and she wriggled herself free, she should have serious marks on her wrists and ankles.



Exactly. I feel terrible for her if this really happened. Unfortunately, I 'm really thinking the whole thing was staged. Too many oddities:
1) If this is such a fancy place that caters to major celebs, doesn't it have security onsite and don't the damn flats have an alarm systems???? Regardless, even if the concierge had a key, most front doors to flats/homes and hotel rooms have additional safety locks/precautions that can only be employed from INSIDE the home/room. No key can bypass them. So...either the front door only had the one key lock or Kim chose not to use any of the additional safety locks on the door. Granted many of these can be broken thru as well, but they are one more obstacle for intruders to overcome and often are deterrents. Seems to me ,if she had millions of dollars of jewelry in her place, she'd use all the safety locks available.
2) Why the heck did she have all that jewel in her place to begin with?? I call BS on that too. No sane person does that w/o proper security and bank type safes.
3) Why would she be a target in the 1st place?? What criminal mastermind would zero in on somebody who is always in the public eye and never w/o paps hanging around and basically never alone?
4) Didn't these criminals think to check if anybody else was in the place? Lucky for the assistant that they didn't. So she was able to lock herself in the downstairs bathroom, and call for help? If it was an inside job, they would have know that the other chick was there, no?
5) Kim freeing herself from the ties that bound her. This is the most hilarious piece for me. How in the world did she do that? These criminals must be the most incompetent gang out there.


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> I'm sure if Angie has a bidet Kim has a bidet...



I wonder what size bidet they have....Kim would definitely need the 2X size.


----------



## Oryx816

I'm intrigued by articles that mention that watches were stolen.  Does Kimster even know how to tell time?  I have never noticed her wearing a watch.


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> I'm intrigued by articles that mention that watches were stolen.  Does Kimster even know how to tell time?  I have never noticed her wearing a watch.


I have never seen her wear a watch.


----------



## LaAgradecida

So was it her engagement ring that was stolen?


----------



## cdtracing

LaAgradecida said:


> So was it her engagement ring that was stolen?


That or the new ring Kanye recently gave her.  That's what's being said.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Oryx816 said:


> I'm intrigued by articles that mention that watches were stolen.  Does Kimster even know how to tell time?  I have never noticed her wearing a watch.





cdtracing said:


> I have never seen her wear a watch.



I say this because I'm a watch nut, but the K's have a pretty sizeable Rolex collection. Kylie wears more impressive watches, but Kim and PMK often wear a day-date Rolex, which runs about $45k. You'd need a lot of them to get to the dollar estimates they're talking, though, since I've never seen them wearing a platinum one or one of the very expensive ones.


----------



## imgg

cdtracing said:


> That or the new ring Kanye recently gave her.  That's what's being said.


Maybe she lost the ring so made up this whole story.  Seems too suspicious.


----------



## baglover1973

this is just ridiculous.  E! is all over it. NOW her stylist was in the room/apartment too and couldn't figure out how to dial 911 so texted Kourtney......LOL
Maybe they re-poed the ring ala TIGA....now she has to make up a story to make us all believe that it was stolen to avoid the truth and embarrassment that she is a fraud and fake


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Remember the suppose racist incident with her? No video or witnesses of this encounter


----------



## Lodpah

This is how she broke out according to this poster that I read online named Tamajane:

I heard it was ninjas. Kim escaped by knocking over a plugged in hair dryer with her behind. She pulled it down and gnawed on the cord exposing the wires, crossed them to create an arc and burned through the wrist ties. She then carved a key out of a hairpin to escape the bathroom at which time, again using her behind knocked two ninjas out the window who unfortunately grabbed onto a balcony and escaped.  


I'd believe this as much as any of the reported story.

Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/curr...shian-tied-up-robbed-gun-4.html#ixzz4M5zdMd14


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lodpah said:


> This is how she broke out according to this poster that I read online named Tamajane:
> 
> I heard it was ninjas. Kim escaped by knocking over a plugged in hair dryer with her behind. She pulled it down and gnawed on the cord exposing the wires, crossed them to create an arc and burned through the wrist ties. She then carved a key out of a hairpin to escape the bathroom at which time, again using her behind knocked two ninjas out the window who unfortunately grabbed onto a balcony and escaped.
> 
> 
> I'd believe this as much as any of the reported story.
> 
> Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/curr...shian-tied-up-robbed-gun-4.html#ixzz4M5zdMd14



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## stylemepretty

Lodpah said:


> This is how she broke out according to this poster that I read online named Tamajane:
> 
> I heard it was ninjas. Kim escaped by knocking over a plugged in hair dryer with her behind. She pulled it down and gnawed on the cord exposing the wires, crossed them to create an arc and burned through the wrist ties. She then carved a key out of a hairpin to escape the bathroom at which time, again using her behind knocked two ninjas out the window who unfortunately grabbed onto a balcony and escaped.
> 
> 
> I'd believe this as much as any of the reported story.
> 
> Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/curr...shian-tied-up-robbed-gun-4.html#ixzz4M5zdMd14


Seems about as legit as Kim escaping from zip-tied, duct-taped handcuffs.


----------



## Aminamina

I liked this part: "... _Kim was lying in bed with only her robe(o la,la!)_ on when *she heard boots pounding up the stairs* of her 2 story apartment." - so those professional robbers were going like that, loud? and didn't wake her friend up, still? SMH


----------



## pukasonqo

http://bzfd.it/2d91qDM

buzzfeed and le parisiens reactions to kimbo's  ordeal: le meh
and people thought we were mean!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I don't know.  I've seen most of the photos during her stay in Paris and in none of them is she wearing a watch.  Why would she bring her collection with her if she wasn't going to wear them?


----------



## Chagall

mrsinsyder said:


> I say this because I'm a watch nut, but the K's have a pretty sizeable Rolex collection. Kylie wears more impressive watches, but Kim and PMK often wear a day-date Rolex, which runs about $45k. You'd need a lot of them to get to the dollar estimates they're talking, though, since I've never seen them wearing a platinum one or one of the very expensive ones.


The Rolex that Tyga supposedly gave Kylie was very bling. Full diamond bezel!


----------



## BagBerry13

pukasonqo said:


> http://bzfd.it/2d91qDM
> 
> buzzfeed and le parisiens reactions to kimbo's  ordeal: le meh
> and people thought we were mean!!!


I love French twitter!!!




_“Kim Kardashian was held up in Paris during Fashion week. Tens of millions of euros of stolen goods. Jewelry. Clothing. No books.”_


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> I love French twitter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Kim Kardashian was held up in Paris during Fashion week. Tens of millions of euros of stolen goods. Jewelry. Clothing. No books.”_


That's so funny "no books".


----------



## Singra

Wow so do most people not believe her? I barely paid attention to the story but now that I'm reading the last two pages I'm starting to question it.


----------



## Chagall

Singra said:


> Wow so do most people not believe her? I barely paid attention to the story but now that I'm reading the last two pages I'm starting to question it.


Well some of us are having our suspicions lol.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

mkr said:


> Hey I did my time!


Can you elaborate?   lol 



tweegy said:


> Well the artist got her cry face down COLD!!!


exactly what I wanted to comment . I guess great "mean" minds, think alike  lol 
Is it wrong to feel bad for the thieves having to deal with that face before duct taping her


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> http://bzfd.it/2d91qDM
> 
> buzzfeed and le parisiens reactions to kimbo's  ordeal: le meh
> and people thought we were mean!!!


  gotta love the French!  And people think we're tough?!?!  I spit out my coffee at the pic of the tied rump roast!!!!


----------



## mkr

Okay so Kanye stopped his show in NY due to his family emergency.  Then he went to his HOME IN NYC? Oh okay


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Okay so Kanye stopped his show in NY due to his family emergency.  Then he went to his HOME IN NYC? Oh okay


He's such a drama queen!


----------



## mkr

Singra said:


> Wow so do most people not believe her? I barely paid attention to the story but now that I'm reading the last two pages I'm starting to question it.


You need to watch an episode from her reality show.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Guys, let's focus on what really matter here! What happened to her impressive Hermès birkins collection? I gathered from the Hermès Trip to Paris thread that she has been there while she was in Paris for PFW and some attached pix of her leaving with big orange bags. 
#Birkinbagsmatter


----------



## mkr

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Guys, let's focus on what really matter here! What happened to her impressive Hermès birkins collection? I gathered from the Hermès Trip to Paris thread that she has been there while she was in Paris for PFW and some attached pix of her leaving with big orange bags.
> #Birkinbagsmatter


I thought Kris was the Birkin collector.  Most of the time Kim doesn't even carry a handbag.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> *Supposedly, it's a private residence that you can rent private apartments.  This place has a concierge so it would stand to reason that it would also have security cameras out the wahzoo.*  Wealthy people do not rent homes, apartments, ect when traveling without security measures.  *So there has to be camera footage somewhere.  If the robbers were dressed like cops, unless cops in France wear masks, someone saw their faces.*
> 
> Who the HE!! keeps a jewelry box with $6.7 million dollars worth of jewelry laying around??????  I still say insurance fraud.  It's also reported they stole a couple of cell phones.




yes i have seen this now that more info is being put out - constantly!!!  they said it was a place that the wealthy like to stay!  i don't know how much biz they will get now that the Kardashian curse has been put on it!!

and i was saying the same thing about the "police" - they obviously did not walk in off the streets with the masks already on with all the people walking around outside so they had to go in there and and then put them on!  i can't believe that a place like this that caters to the wealthy would not have camera's all over!


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> Why couldn't they have stolen her ugly outfits? I know it's because nobody would want them but it would do us all a favour.




of course nobody would want that mess!   but i bet she would get over her trauma very quickly as she it all four corners of the world trying to replace her $$$$ wardrobe!!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I thought Kris was the Birkin collector.  Most of the time Kim doesn't even carry a handbag.



That's what I thought too.  Lately, she doesn't seem to carry any bag. Besides, I thought it was PMK who was the big Birkin collector.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

cdtracing said:


> That's what I thought too.  Lately, she doesn't seem to carry any bag. Besides, I thought it was PMK who was the big Birkin collector.



In this case, Thank God! No Birkin bag deserves to go through such a traumatising experience [emoji13]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This will become a lifetime movie, she will want $20m to sit down with Barbara. This family is going to drag this to the depths. 

Kylie snap chatted yesterday to remind everyone about the lip kits lol


----------



## mkr

Glitterandstuds said:


> This will become a lifetime movie, she will want $20m to sit down with Barbara. This family is going to drag this to the depths.
> 
> Kylie snap chatted yesterday to remind everyone about the lip kits lol


She didn't even show her devastated sister any love?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm aghast at Australian media. The news hour is usually sensible and no BS. Today: a news bulletin discussion on how Twitter is dragging Kim and how she's just a person like the rest of us, and that people are too cynical.


----------



## Oryx816

Singra said:


> Wow so do most people not believe her? I barely paid attention to the story but now that I'm reading the last two pages I'm starting to question it.



It seems like the majority of people fall into the following groups:

1- don't believe it happened and think it is just a PR stunt for attention 

2- believe it may have happened but feel schadenfreude at worst and apathy at best

People who are concerned or feel sympathy are in the minority it seems.


----------



## bag-princess

one of her/the family former bodyguard just said on tv that she should have never been snapchatting letting everyone know not only where she was but showing off her $$$ jewlery - and that in the past she had been cautioned about that!   i wonder if that is why he is a "former" bodyguard - trying to tell these idiots what should be common sense and them still doing it and expecting to be protected from their idiodicy anyway must have been the job from hell!


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> This will become a lifetime movie, *she will want $20m to sit down with Barbara*. This family is going to drag this to the depths.
> 
> Kylie snap chatted yesterday to remind everyone about the lip kits lol





ol girl Babs would come out of retirement to do this story!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I really shouldn't be laughing this hard at work.  People are so mean. I feel sorry for her, but honestly the comments from that buzzfeed article were crazy funny.


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Sadly doll I could see Kanye doing all those things!
> 
> Don't you wonder why Kim was alone tho?


Doll Kanye could have done a tribute concert to the baddest one!! Had a orchestra and everything!!! He missed out!







LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't care about her 'flaunting' whether anyone likes it or not, she earned her money and can do as she pleases. She just needs to understand that with flaunting comes the possibly of being robbed and she should ensure she has security nearby at all times.
> 
> I read quite a few comments elsewhere about how she deserves it and they wish she would've suffered worse. Its never that serious, I really hate people sometimes.


Girl I don't understand people myself either sometimes. I'm all for poking fun at the girl but wish her harm, or revel in her almost being severely harmed? No bueno...



BagBerry13 said:


> I think people's problem with her flaunting her wealth is the way she gained it. With basically nothing. She has no talent. She can't act, sing, model, host, write, paint, you name it! She made a sex tape and became famous. This is what's people irking about her. She's famous for nothing and therefore shouldn't flaunt the stuff she got for not having a talent. Well, and of course the non-existing personality, lack of style or class, no intelligence or common sense (as proven currently).


Doesn't matter if she juggles water balloons. She earned her money.

 And she wouldn't have her wealth if the people who claim to hate her would not support her.. people don't get it. Even if its partaking in this thread its feeding their fame. So let people delude themselves thinking they don't partake..(Not to you just sidenote)



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> To be fair the entire family has been silent in social media, no knows where they are. Why would Kanye hop on a flight to Paris if Kim was on her way home to him? That doesn't make sense.
> 
> Sidenote about Kanye and the lip syncing, He uses a backing track in conjunction with a live mic (like most singers/rappers) Backtrack and lipsyncing are two different things, FYI.



Stop making sense..



mkr said:


> I wonder if her bathroom had a bidet...








Maybe....Maybe


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe after all this Kim will become a recluse and we'll never see her again?!!



We can only hope!


----------



## limom

According to this article:
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/world/europe/kim-kardashian-robbed.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0
Her kids were not with her.
Why would her kids be in another location?
Was she "working"?


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> According to this article:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/world/europe/kim-kardashian-robbed.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0
> Her kids were not with her.
> Why would her kids be in another location?
> Was she "working"?



Are her kids EVER with her aside from occasionally being trotted out for the paps?  [emoji57]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She was scheduled to be in Paris for 10 days for all the Fashion week stuff, I mean who leaves their kids for that long??? I'm not a parent but I wouldn't leave mine just to be seen at a fashion show


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> According to this article:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/world/europe/kim-kardashian-robbed.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0
> Her kids were not with her.
> Why would her kids be in another location?
> Was she "working"?



Her kids were in NY.  Kanye was in NY.  He can care for his kids.   She was in Paris for PFW and it WAS "working."  Making appearances here and there is what she does.   It brings publicity to her brand and then she can sell stuff like her videos, the show, etc.   Everyone is complicit in it, including the French fashion elite, Carine Roitfeld and such.  Designers give her runway clothes for publicity.  Even Alaia was photographed with them at his party (that one surprised me).   As above poster said, we all have contributed to her fame and fortune.


----------



## limom

Harvey Levin was just on the local New York news and apparently, the robber made her spread her legs????
what were they looking for?
a diamond crusted chastity belt???
I don't believe the dollars amount.
Even if that ring was stolen, Kim does not have that type of jewels. Sorry


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Her kids were in NY.  Kanye was in NY.  He can care for his kids.   She was in Paris for PFW and it WAS "working."  Making appearances here and there is what she does.   It brings publicity to her brand and then she can sell stuff like her videos, the show, etc.   Everyone is complicit in it, including the French fashion elite, Carine Roitfeld and such.  Designers give her runway clothes for publicity.  Even Alaia was photographed with them at his party (that one surprised me).   As above poster said, we all have contributed to her fame and fortune.


Carine is a nasty low morale individual so not shocked with that cow. Alaia was surprising.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Doll Kanye could have done a tribute concert to the baddest one!! Had a orchestra and everything!!! He missed out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I don't understand people myself either sometimes. I'm all for poking fun at the girl but wish her harm, or revel in her almost being severely harmed? No bueno...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if she juggles water balloons. She earned her money.
> 
> And she wouldn't have her wealth if the people who claim to hate her would not support her.. people don't get it. Even if its partaking in this thread its feeding their fame. So let people delude themselves thinking they don't partake..(Not to you just sidenote)
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making sense..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe....Maybe


Okay now that's just wrong.


----------



## mkr

Glitterandstuds said:


> She was scheduled to be in Paris for 10 days for all the Fashion week stuff, I mean who leaves their kids for that long??? I'm not a parent but I wouldn't leave mine just to be seen at a fashion show


Well gee wiz it's not like she's actually raising them.


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> According to this article:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/world/europe/kim-kardashian-robbed.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0
> Her kids were not with her.
> Why would her kids be in another location?
> Was she "working"?


PFW appearances is "work" for her.  That's really all she does...make an appearance & get photographed.


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> Harvey Levin was just on the local New York news and apparently, the robber made her spread her legs????
> what were they looking for?
> a diamond crusted chastity belt???
> I don't believe the dollars amount.
> Even if that ring was stolen, Kim does not have that type of jewels. Sorry



Not buying that....I would have to hear that straight from the robber ' s mouth.


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> Carine is a nasty low morale individual so not shocked with that cow. Alaia was surprising.



Hermes has kissed up to Kris J.  Why would Hermes need that publicity?   It puzzles me.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

beekmanhill said:


> Hermes has kissed up to Kris J.  Why would Hermes need that publicity?   It puzzles me.


Not really last season she was at the show for as a guest of a friend-she wasn't invited this season.


----------



## stylemepretty

limom said:


> Harvey Levin was just on the local New York news and apparently, the robber made her spread her legs????
> *what were they looking for?*



The secret to her success? I mean, spreading her legs is how she got famous after all...


----------



## mkr

stylemepretty said:


> The secret to her success? I mean, spreading her legs is how she got famous after all...


Maybe they didn't like what they saw...


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> She was scheduled to be in Paris for 10 days for all the Fashion week stuff, I mean who leaves their kids for that long??? I'm not a parent but I wouldn't leave mine just to be seen at a fashion show




i have no problem with a mom getting away from the kids every now and then to have time for herself.  my MIL had to keep telling me this for a long time because i was the type that thought "this is my child and my responsibility so i need to be taking care of him" - not handing him off to someone else!  she literally would throw me out the house and tell me to go spend some time doing something i wanted to do.  you don't have to be with your child 24/7 to be a good mother.  and you can't be a good mother if you are not good to yourself.  but ITA with you - no way could i have left my young kids for 10 days even if they were with their father. 

now having said that - we know that even when she is with those kids she really isn't there.


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> Doesn't matter if she juggles water balloons. She *earned her money*.
> 
> And she wouldn't have her wealth if the people who claim to hate her would not support her.. people don't get it. Even if its partaking in this thread its feeding their fame. So let people delude themselves thinking they don't partake..(Not to you just sidenote)
> 
> Stop making sense..
> 
> Maybe....Maybe


Earned is a strong word for what she does. She made money out of an activity the entire world population partakes in. And after this I don't know who was that stupid to give her a show. I seriously don't get her "success". I've never seen an episode of any of her shows and fortunately all the products she's shilling none of them are available here so luckily she doesn't come here for promotion. So I'm blissfully Kartrashian free apart from this thread.


beekmanhill said:


> Her kids were in NY.  Kanye was in NY.  He can care for his kids.   She was in Paris for PFW and it WAS "working."  Making appearances here and there is what she does.   It brings publicity to her brand and then she can sell stuff like her videos, the show, etc.   *Everyone is complicit in it, including the French fashion elite,* Carine Roitfeld and such.  Designers give her runway clothes for publicity.  Even Alaia was photographed with them at his party (that one surprised me).   As above poster said, we all have contributed to her fame and fortune.


This is the thing that surprises me. Why??? I'd say it's Anna Wintour's fault. She put her on the Vogue cover and from there on everyone thought she's relevant to fashion and socially acceptable. Fashion people are followers. If Anna does it they have to do it too. I just don't get how none of them have any taste. As a designer I wouldn't wanna see my clothes on Kim K. I'd rather be struck by lightning.


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Not really last season she was at the show for as a guest of a friend-she wasn't invited this season.



Within the last six months, she's Instagrammedphotos of herself with the Hermes director surrounded by bags, at Hermes, and in various social settings.   Maybe she's passed her "value over" date or maybe she doesn't like their RTW.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Within the last six months, she's Instagrammedphotos of herself with the Hermes director surrounded by bags, at Hermes, and in various social settings.   Maybe she's passed her "value over" date or maybe she doesn't like their RTW.


They are all kissing their azzes at this point.
Sad but true.


----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian's Paris trauma: What we know*

The charmed life of Kim Kardashian took a disastrous turn late Sunday when she was tied up, threatened with a gun and robbed of an estimated millions in jewelry by armed and masked assailants in Paris where she was attendingParis Fashion Week.

The news rocketed around the world Monday, sending Twitter into a horrified swoon and her husband, Kanye West, rushing from a stage in the middle of a concert in New York to deal with a "family emergency."

Here's what we know so far about what happened and how the situation may unfold in the next few days:

*What's the official statement from Kardashian?*

A source familiar with the situation but unauthorized to speak publicly said in a statement that two armed men, dressed up as police officers and wearing masks, entered her hotel room and held her up. The incident left the reality-TV star "badly shaken but physically unharmed," according to the statement.

*Where is Kardashian now?*

She left Paris Monday morning a few hours after the incident, and flew to Teterboro Airport in New Jersey. From there she traveled in a motorcade to her apartment building in downtown Manhattan, where there was a heavy security presence, according to the Associated Press.

*Where were her children?*

Daughter North, 3, and son Saint, 10 months, were not with Kardashian at the time, according to_ People _and _The Telegraph_.
*
What do the French police say?*

The five assailants escaped on bicycles and are still at large. They stole a jewelry box containing valuables worth nearly $7 million as well as a ring worth $4.5 million.

On Tuesday, Parisian police told the Associated Press that they were studying surveillance camera footage in an effort to identify the thieves, who wore fake police emblems on their jackets.
*
Who will head the investigation?*

It will be led by the French police's Brigade de Repression du Banditisme (BRB).

Emmanuelle LaChaussee, a spokeswoman for the French Embassy in Washington, described the investigators as a "high-level" police unit of armed-robbery specialists. She said it's too early to say how the investigation will proceed.

*Was Kardashian targeted by the "Pink Panthers" gang?*

The BRB is involved in investigating the so-called "Pink Panthers" gang of jewel thieves, considered the largest, most successful gang of jewel thieves in the world according to a 2014 report on CBS's _60 Minutes_, which credited the gang with more than 370 heists worth $500 million.

Elements of the Kardashian robbery are similar to the MO of the Pink Panthers, who got their nickname from the British tabloids after a 2003 London robbery when a thief hid a diamond in a pot of beauty cream — as in the plot of one of the _Pink Panther_movies from the 1970s, about a doltish French detective played by Peter Sellers.

The gang is a network of loosely organized teams of robbers throughout Europe and made up mostly of former soldiers of Yugoslavia who fought in the Bosnian wars of the 1990s, the _60 Minutes_ report said. The gang is known for its speed, minimal violence and careful planning, casing targets carefully and gaining entry through a ruse (such as dressing as police officers).
*
How might thieves have known Kardashian was there with jewelry and alone?*

Kardashian often advertises where she is and shows off her baubles on her social media accounts. In recent days, she posted pictures of a huge ring on Twitter and Instagram.

Johanna Primevert, chief spokeswoman for the Paris police department, said Kardashian's social media profile — she has more than 48 million followers on Twitter alone — did her no favors.

*How did the robbers get in?*

Police said the thieves entered the 19th-century luxury residence after the concierge let them in around 2:30 a.m. local time. Handcuffed and at gunpoint, the concierge led them to Kardashian's apartment.

*Where was her security?*

Kardashian is often surrounded by bodyguards, but no security was present at the apartment, according to _People_ and _The Daily Mail_. .

Her bodyguard, Pascal Duvier, helped protect Kardashian last week when a serial celebrity accoster, the so-called "Ukrainian prankster," attempted to assault her as she was entering a restaurant. She wasn't hurt.

Only hours before the robbery, Kardashian posted a picture of him on Instagram, joking, "This guy is always in my shot."

"It was really the celebrity who was targeted, with possessions that had been seen and noticed via social media, and it was these goods that the attackers targeted," she told the Associated Press.

*What psychological effect could this experience have on Kardashian?*

Kardashian, understandably, would have been terrified having a gun pointed at her.

In coming weeks, she could experience a certain amount of post-traumatic stress, says Jean Twenge, a psychology professor at San Diego State University and co-author of_The Narcissism Epidemic_, which looks at the rise of the personality trait in the last few decades, in part due to celebrities and the influence of social media.

“After an incident like this, many people begin to re-evaluate their priorities,” Twenge says. “If she reacts the way most people would, she might focus more on what we call intrinsic values - family, friends and community - rather than extrinsic values such as money, fame and image.”

Episodes of depression also could follow such a terrifying experience, she says.

“We know from tons of research that therapy works, that people who get therapy get better faster and it’s more long-lasting,” she says. “Experiences like this are obviously traumatic for anyone, but it’s the type of experience where therapy would have a good effect… It would be fantastic if one of the lessons here was that when you experience a traumatic event, therapy can be helpful.”

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...aris-trauma-what-we-know-kanye-west/91466398/


----------



## lanasyogamama

If this was a publicity stunt, this could be the end of her.


----------



## lkrp123

chowlover2 said:


> Welcome back Doll, it's been ages!



Yes doll hello! Kimmy kakes drama is a bish call!



tweegy said:


> Doll Kanye could have done a tribute concert to the baddest one!! Had a orchestra and everything!!! He missed out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I don't understand people myself either sometimes. I'm all for poking fun at the girl but wish her harm, or revel in her almost being severely harmed? No bueno...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if she juggles water balloons. She earned her money.
> 
> And she wouldn't have her wealth if the people who claim to hate her would not support her.. people don't get it. Even if its partaking in this thread its feeding their fame. So let people delude themselves thinking they don't partake..(Not to you just sidenote)
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making sense..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe....Maybe



tribute concert!!!! Raising funds to replace the ring!!! Rented out a sports stadium for kimmy. 

I wonder who was watching the kids when this all went down? Chyna? Rob? 

I still think humphries had something to do with this


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> Carine is a nasty low morale individual so not shocked with that cow. Alaia was surprising.



Carine is quite friendly with Alaia, or at least used to be.


----------



## lkrp123

limom said:


> Harvey Levin was just on the local New York news and apparently, the robber made her spread her legs????
> what were they looking for?
> a diamond crusted chastity belt???
> I don't believe the dollars amount.
> Even if that ring was stolen, Kim does not have that type of jewels. Sorry



Diamond encrusted chastity belt... HAHAHAHA

Doll those robbers may have seen kim's famous tape, who knows!


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> The NY papers are saying that Kanye stopped his song mid-rap, and the pre-recorded words played on (because he lip syncs) and over the song still playing, he cited a "family emergency," but did not rush to Paris to be with his distraught wife.  He went back to NYC place.
> 
> I find that funny.  He was so upset, he didn't care that the rap played on while he talked over it.
> 
> I think he should have taken a break, made sure she was okay and finished the show.


Rappers use a playback track not lip syncing....he was in the middle of Heartless.  He can't autotune his voice for the chorus and rap the lyrics at the same time hence the back track.  Whoever wrote he was lip syncing in that article is an idiot.


----------



## beekmanhill

BagBerry13 said:


> Earned is a strong word for what she does. She made money out of an activity the entire world population partakes in. And after this I don't know who was that stupid to give her a show. I seriously don't get her "success". I've never seen an episode of any of her shows and fortunately all the products she's shilling none of them are available here so luckily she doesn't come here for promotion. So I'm blissfully Kartrashian free apart from this thread.
> 
> This is the thing that surprises me. Why??? I'd say it's Anna Wintour's fault. She put her on the Vogue cover and from there on everyone thought she's relevant to fashion and socially acceptable. Fashion people are followers. If Anna does it they have to do it too. I just don't get how none of them have any taste. As a designer I wouldn't wanna see my clothes on Kim K. I'd rather be struck by lightning.



I often wonder what the original Givenchy, who is still alive, thinks about the whole charade.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Rappers use a playback track not lip syncing....he was in the middle of Heartless.  He can't autotune his voice for the chorus and rap the lyrics at the same time hence the back track.  Whoever wrote he was lip syncing in that article is an idiot.


Heyyy that was me....

No it wasn't, just playin...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

And in SHOCKING news...There is NO surveillance footage (per TMZ)


----------



## bag-mania

And only one cell phone was stolen, not two as originally reported.


----------



## bag-mania

*ROBBERY SMELLS LIKE INSIDE JOB*

The Kim Kardashian robbery reeks of an inside job ... sources say that's what Paris cops think.

Sources involved in the case tell us ... police and the Kardashian family don't believe it was a coincidence that Kim was bodyguard-less at the time the robbers showed up and somehow made their way into her apartment ... they think the robbers were tipped off it was the right time to strike. 

There was a very small window when the robbers had easy access. Kim had friends over until shortly before the incident went down. Kim's bodyguard was always by her side -- to the point Kim joked that it got annoying -- except for the few hours he left to protect*Kourtney* and *Kendall* in a nearby nightclub. 

The Kardashians are in no way suggesting the bodyguard was in on it ... in fact, they say they know he wasn't. But they are convinced someone tipped off the robbers to strike at precisely the moment they could get in and out without detection.

As we reported ... robbers confronted the concierge at gunpoint in the lobby and he let them up to Kim's unit. We're told when the robbers left with the jewelry, they took the concierge back downstairs.

We're told if there was a tip-off person, there's a long suspect list ... there are multiple units in the building and lots of people involved in Paris Fashion Week knew Kim's comings and goings. 

Our sources say cops are in the process of checking phone records of various people in and around the building to track suspicious activity.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/04/kim-kardashian-robbery-inside-job-theory/


----------



## clydekiwi

I heard on the news they are suspecting it to be a inside job. They knew her security was light at that time. I bet kanye is behind it


----------



## BagBerry13

beekmanhill said:


> I often wonder what the original Givenchy, who is still alive, thinks about the whole charade.


He's probably constantly doing one of these.


----------



## stylemepretty

bag-mania said:


> *ROBBERY SMELLS LIKE INSIDE JOB*



PMK


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian's Paris robbery is too good to be true*

Yeah, right.

There's a reason why half the world doesn't believe that armed gunmen stormed into Kim Kardashian's super-secure Paris lair on Sunday night and made off with $10 million in jewels.

Because it's too good to be true.

Here's what we know: Kim Kardashian claims that five masked men stormed into her room, tied her up at gunpoint, threatened to kill her before she begged for her life, and then stole more than $10 million in jewels before fleeing on bikes. She then somehow broke free of her bondage and called her husband Kanye West, possibly while he was onstage at a concert in Queens, prompting him to abruptly cancel the remainder of the show. He returned to Manhattan to wait out the storm.

Wow! It's a made for TV story. And won't it be amazing when it airs when "Keeping up with the Kardashians" returns (wouldn't you know) on Oct. 23!

But here's the problem: when it comes to the Kardashians, the media simply can't keep up. Indeed, our normal skepticism and usual methods for checking basic facts disappear.

The entire story so far is based on an unnamed Kardashian "rep" and paraphrased synopses from French authorities.

If this happened in New York, the police commissioner, the mayor and the Manhattan DA would have had three press conferences and surveillance shots of the alleged men would have already been transmitted to every phone in the country. And the city's papers would be rushing to beat each other with scoops.

News flash: Paris is exactly like New York (except with better croissants). So why are its media and authorities so slow on this story?

Because something's not right. This doesn't feel like a heist. It feels like a plot twist for a season premiere. Why did West stop his concert mid-rap, citing a "family emergency," yet not rush to Paris to be with his distraught wife?

Why did Kim leave the City of Light mere hours after she was supposedly interviewed by Paris cops?

Where is the concierge who was accosted by the gunmen before giving them access to the Kardashian aerie? And who is he or she?

Where are the surveillance pictures? (Oh, it turns out, there wasn't any, Interesting...)

What kind of thieves flee on bikes?

No wonder former Kimye bodyguard Steve Stanulis, an ex-cop, told my colleague Brian Niemietz that "it wouldn't surprise me" if the story is partly a hoax.

"If it is true," he added, "someone should tell Kim not to go on Snapchat telling everyone where you're going and what you're going to wear."

The latest incident comes days after some other shockingly bad Kardashian fact-checking. After Kim was allegedly assaulted by red-carpet predator Vitalii Sediuk, there were many reports that Kim would file a complaint against Sediuk with Paris authorities. But all the reports were unsubstantiated: indeed, Kardashian has not filed such a complaint.

Remember, this is a family that will stoop as low as it can for high ratings. Never forget: this clan took a person's struggle with gender identity from the private setting in which it belongs and turned it into a TV show.

So forgive me if I'm skeptical until someone gives me solid information. And by "someone," I don't mean Kris Jenner.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/kim-kardashian-paris-robbery-good-true-article-1.2815747


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> And in SHOCKING news...There is NO surveillance footage (per TMZ)



so shocking!   NOT!



clydekiwi said:


> I heard on the news they are suspecting it to be a inside job. They knew her security was light at that time. I bet kanye is behind it




i knew they were going to claim that!  start pointing the finger are someone else because it is never anything they could have possibly done!  now will it be someone at the hotel?  or someone that worked for her?  who will they throw under the bus!


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> Earned is a strong word for what she does. She made money out of an activity the entire world population partakes in. And after this I don't know who was that stupid to give her a show. I seriously don't get her "success". I've never seen an episode of any of her shows and fortunately all the products she's shilling none of them are available here so luckily she doesn't come here for promotion. So I'm blissfully Kartrashian free apart from this thread.
> 
> This is the thing that surprises me. Why??? I'd say it's Anna Wintour's fault. She put her on the Vogue cover and from there on everyone thought she's relevant to fashion and socially acceptable. Fashion people are followers. If Anna does it they have to do it too. I just don't get how none of them have any taste. As a designer I wouldn't wanna see my clothes on Kim K. I'd rather be struck by lightning.



But she still earned it and you do still partake in her being famous.. [emoji5]


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> But she still earned it and you do still partake in her being famous.. [emoji5]


Yeah but I doubt this thread alone holds up her fame level.  There are a lot of Americans watching her show.


----------



## bag-mania

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but I doubt this thread alone holds up her fame level.  There are a lot of Americans watching her show.



It's like driving by a car accident. No matter how horrible and grisly, you just have to look.


----------



## josieblime

baglover1973 said:


> this is just ridiculous.  E! is all over it. NOW her stylist was in the room/apartment too and couldn't figure out how to dial 911 so texted Kourtney......LOL
> Maybe they re-poed the ring ala TIGA....now she has to make up a story to make us all believe that it was stolen to avoid the truth and embarrassment that she is a fraud and fake



She has a stylist?? She employs someone to make her look like that!!??
This is a tragedy!!


----------



## bag-mania

Oh, TIME magazine, I thought you had more class than to get involved. It is interesting though...

*Was Kim Kardashian a Victim of the Pink Panthers?*

The audacity of the assault was extraordinary: Men dressed as police officers stormed a top-end luxury mansion in central Paris in the dead of night, forced a security guard to lead them to one of the world’s most famous celebrities, then tied her up and shoved her in the bathtub, before making off with at least $9 million worth of her jewelry—all without a single police officer being alerted.

As the world soaks up the details of Kim Kardashian’s ordeal, stunned French police and investigators are grappling with two questions: Who could have pulled off a major heist in the heart of the capital, in defiance of France’s national state of emergency? And did Interpol roll up its investigation into the world’s biggest jewelry-thief gang just a few months too soon?

Although police have made no arrests yet, the French media have quickly speculated that the robbery could be the work of the Pink Panthers, a network of jewel thieves from the Balkan countries whose raids have targeted the most valuable gems on the planet. The group — named after the 1963 Blake Edwards movie — has netted about $372 million worth of gems in about 380 heists since 1999, in countries across Europe, and in Dubai, Japan and elsewhere, according to Interpol, the international police organization.

The Kardashian robbery is not the first time sophisticated jewel thieves, including the Pink Panthers, have focused on France, especially during events like Paris Fashion Week, which ends on Tuesday. In March last year, armed men ambushed two secure vans on the highway between Paris and Lyon, and robbed about $10 million worth of jewels inside. A Harry Winston store on Paris’s top-end Avenue Montaigne was robbed twice, in 2007 and again in 2008, with men dressed as construction workers stealing about $35 million worth of jewels in the first robbery, and the same network dressed as women, with wigs and fishnet tights, making off with about $79 million worth of gems a year later.

And, in one of the Pink Panthers’ most audacious hauls, a lone member strolled into an Carlton International Hotel in Cannes in 2013, and walked out a minute later, with $138 million worth of gems, part of a exhibition entitled “Extraordinary Diamonds.”

If the Kardashian operation was the work of the Panthers, it is likely to be a big disappointment to police, who have arrested key figures in the network during the past few years, leading many to believe that it was on the wane. Earlier this year, Interpol ended its nine-year investigation called Project Pink Panthers, saying on its website that it had helped to pool data among governments around the world, and “enabled investigators to make links between crimes in different countries that might not have been noticed otherwise.”

Interpol spokeswoman Rachael Billington told TIME on Tuesday that the organization believes Project Pink Panthers was no longer necessary, since individual police forces now shared the group’s data directly among themselves. “The main aim was to create a network of officers who would investigate these crimes on a national level,” she says.

In town for the fashion shows, Kardashian was installed in the Hôtel de Pourtalès, a _hôtel particulier_ or private mansion, in a neighborhood sandwiched between two tourist destinations: The Madeleine church and the Galeries Lafayettes department store. She was staying in the 350-square-meter (about 3,500 sq. ft.) penthouse with jaw-dropping views of the Eiffel Tower and city around it, and paintings on the wall by Jean-Michel Basquiat and Keith Haring, that rents for around €15,000 a night, according to previous articles about the residence.

For criminals plotting an attack on the selfie-loving Kardashian, it did not require sophisticated detective work to discern her whereabouts. The French business magazine _Challenges_ featured on its site three years ago an article on the hotel, titled “The very discreet _hôtel particulier_ that has seduced Kim Kardashian.”

Gossip sites like TMZ are speculating the theft might have been an inside job, but plenty of information on the star’s movements could be gleaned from her forensic dissection of her own life on social media. Just four days before the robbery, Kardashian posted a photo of her $4-million diamondengagement ring. And mere hours before the robbery she tweeted a photo of herself on a Paris street with her bodyguard Pascal Duvier at her shoulder, and the words, “This guy is always in my shot!”

However Duvier was not “in her shot” after midnight on Sunday, since he had accompanied two other Kardashians to the Paris nightclub l’Arc. He raced back to the hotel after news of the assault broke, and on Monday flew with Kim Kardashian to New York on her private plane.

France has been under a national state of emergency since the night of the terror attacks last Nov. 13, which killed 130 people, just about one mile from where Kardashian was staying. Armed soldiers patrol outside train stations, museums and department stores. Bags are now searched—by unarmed doormen—at the doors of many public buildings.

Yet despite all that, there are deep worries about how to truly secure Paris, which still hosts international salons, conferences and exhibitions virtually every week of the year. Just one night before Kardashian was robbed, tens of thousands of people jammed central Paris late at night for the annual “Nuit Blanche,” an all-night event with street parties, open-air restaurants, fashion shows and museum openings. There seemed to be very light police presence, despite the throngs on the streets.

French officials have for months trodden a fine line of trying to avert another major terror attack, and restoring the normally easygoing atmosphere on Paris streets. That ambiance is essential to Paris. The city’s economy relies heavily on tourism, which accounts for about 500,000 jobs in the city, and it has already been impacted by the terror attacks of the past year. Hotel revenues have plummeted about 20% since the end of 2015, according to industry figures, and restaurant revenues are down nearly 30%. Parisians fear the Kardashian’s robbery could exacerbate things. “This will give a bad image to France, voilà, and to Paris,” one woman told _LeParisien.fr_ on Monday. “This will hit Paris, once again,” another woman sighed.

Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo assured Kardashian that she would always be welcome in Paris, and in a separate statement warned French politicians not to use the assault as fodder in the presidential elections next spring, for which security has become a pivotal campaign issue. “I have full confidence that the police force, as part of their investigation, will quickly identify and apprehend the perpetrators of these acts,” Hidalgo said in a statement.

Yet judging by the track record of sophisticated jewel heists, there is no knowing whether Kardashian will ever recover her jewelry. And quick arrests are hardly a sure thing. It took years before French police stumbled upon some of the jewels stolen in 2007 and 2008 from the Harry Winston store in Paris; about $19 million worth of the gems were uncovered in a drainpipe in the suburb of Seine-Saint-Denis. Four men were jailed for the robbery in February last year. But the rest of the stolen jewels from those heists have vanished.

http://time.com/4517755/kim-kardashian-pink-panthers-robbery-jewel-heist/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This Ks live and depend on a good PR stunt but this just isn't their style. They're more of the "OMG, I came back to my hotel room and all my jewelry was gone!!" type of folks. Saying she was robbed at gunpoint and even putting Ye in it to stop his show (which also isn't his style) just seems a little to far to me especially just for an extra 15 minutes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I just read a quote from Karl Lagerfeld basically saying that's it's her fault because you can't wear nice things and not expect people to not take them from you, or some BS to that effect, and actually saw people agreeing with him.

He needs to take a seat. "You can't drive a nice car and not expect to get carjacked", "You can't wear nice jewelry and not expect to get robbed", "You can't wear sexy clothes and not expect to get raped" Headasses. STFU.


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I just read a quote from Karl Lagerfeld basically saying that's it's her fault because you can't wear nice things and not expect people to not take them from you, or some BS to that effect, and actually saw people agreeing with him.
> 
> He needs to take a seat. "You can't drive a nice car and not expect to get carjacked", "You can't wear nice jewelry and not expect to get robbed", "You can't wear sexy clothes and not expect to get raped" Headasses. STFU.


Wow I'm surprised.  Karl Lagerfeld is supposed to be a friend of the whole family.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Wow I'm surprised.  Karl Lagerfeld is supposed to be a friend of the whole family.



He's an old coot now and has probably reached the point where he says whatever he thinks. Maybe he's mad this will damage Paris' reputation.


----------



## labelwhore04

No surveillance footage? How convenient


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> I heard on the news they are suspecting it to be a inside job. They knew her security was light at that time. I bet kanye is behind it


Why would honestly motivate Kanye to do such a thing?


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Yes doll hello! Kimmy kakes drama is a bish call!
> 
> 
> 
> tribute concert!!!! Raising funds to replace the ring!!! Rented out a sports stadium for kimmy.
> 
> I wonder who was watching the kids when this all went down? Chyna? Rob?
> 
> I still think humphries had something to do with this








Doll Exactemundo!!! This is a world wide crisis!!!


bag-mania said:


> *ROBBERY SMELLS LIKE INSIDE JOB*
> 
> The Kim Kardashian robbery reeks of an inside job ... sources say that's what Paris cops think.
> 
> Sources involved in the case tell us ... police and the Kardashian family don't believe it was a coincidence that Kim was bodyguard-less at the time the robbers showed up and somehow made their way into her apartment ... they think the robbers were tipped off it was the right time to strike.
> 
> There was a very small window when the robbers had easy access. Kim had friends over until shortly before the incident went down. Kim's bodyguard was always by her side -- to the point Kim joked that it got annoying -- except for the few hours he left to protect*Kourtney* and *Kendall* in a nearby nightclub.
> 
> The Kardashians are in no way suggesting the bodyguard was in on it ... in fact, they say they know he wasn't. But they are convinced someone tipped off the robbers to strike at precisely the moment they could get in and out without detection.
> 
> As we reported ... robbers confronted the concierge at gunpoint in the lobby and he let them up to Kim's unit. We're told when the robbers left with the jewelry, they took the concierge back downstairs.
> 
> We're told if there was a tip-off person, there's a long suspect list ... there are multiple units in the building and lots of people involved in Paris Fashion Week knew Kim's comings and goings.
> 
> Our sources say cops are in the process of checking phone records of various people in and around the building to track suspicious activity.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/04/kim-kardashian-robbery-inside-job-theory/


Yup, I suspected this.



BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but I doubt this thread alone holds up her fame level.  There are a lot of Americans watching her show.



Every little bit adds up doll, you'd be amazed.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't believe her but I also don't know if I believe it's a  publicly stunt.  She may have been robbed but I feel the details might be exaggerated a bit.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Not buying that....I would have to hear that straight from the robber ' s mouth.


It's funny, she is only famous for a sex tape and people there to ROB her showed sexual interest in her two times.  She thought they were going to rape her and made her spread her legs. She's so darn hot they couldn't keep their mind on the business at hand. And she had to report this. Yea sure Kim!


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> It's funny, she is only famous for a sex tape and people there to ROB her showed sexual interest in her two times.  She thought they were going to rape her and made her spread her legs. She's so darn hot they couldn't keep their mind on the business at hand. And she had to report this. Yea sure Kim!


Women get robbed and raped/sexually assulted often. Why is this so far fetched? It would definitely be my greatest fear if someone attempted to rob me.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> It's funny, she is only famous for a sex tape and people there to ROB her showed sexual interest in her two times.  She thought they were going to rape her and made her spread her legs. She's so darn hot they couldn't keep their mind on the business at hand. And she had to report this. Yea sure Kim!



Yet I have no trouble believing they taped her mouth shut. Who wouldn't?


----------



## shaurin

I'm gonna need to hear from the concierge.  To me, that guy/gal is the person who can either shut this story down or confirm it.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> Women get robbed and raped/sexually assulted often. Why is this so far fetched? It would definitely be my greatest fear if someone attempted to rob me.


Oh course! Why do I find this far fetched? Because of all the things mentioned in all the above posts and because it's coming from her.


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> I wonder what size bidet they have....Kim would definitely need the 2X size.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Yet I have no trouble believing they taped her mouth shut. Who wouldn't?


That would be the first order of business I'm sure lol.


----------



## Stansy

kemilia said:


> So, just to get this straight--she was ALL ALONE in this suite/apartment (whatever) with no one AT ALL? No assistants, no family members?


And she had -> just finished a facetime call with Rob. How likely is it for her not to be on the phone taking selfies??


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This Ks live and depend on a good PR stunt but this just isn't their style. They're more of the "OMG, I came back to my hotel room and all my jewelry was gone!!" type of folks. Saying she was robbed at gunpoint and even putting Ye in it to stop his show (which also isn't his style) just seems a little to far to me especially just for an extra 15 minutes.


I agree. This is not like their usual stunts.. And they've drawn worldwide coverage on this ..In Paris of all places. thats too much for it to be fake...like I said they should go into being spies or some crap if fake. 

And if found out it is fake, its very likely they will take alot of PR damage..


----------



## TC1

For TMZ to say it smells like an inside job...speaks volumes to me. We know they are in PMK's pocket. However, we all had our speculations. I also want to hear from the concierge.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> For TMZ to say it smells like an inside job...speaks volumes to me. We know they are in PMK's pocket. However, we all had our speculations. I also want to hear from the concierge.


Maybe I read it wrong but by "inside job" weren't they referring to the hotel staff.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

The news about the thieves asking her to spread her legs is awful! For someone who is famous for her sexuality, rape was one of my main concerns tbh. Let's hope they didn't take a close up of her "hole of fame" for the sake of our corneas [emoji15][emoji15][emoji849]


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Maybe I read it wrong but by "inside job" weren't they referring to the hotel staff.



I believe they meant it could have been another guest/tenant. It isn't a hotel, more like a mansion with several apartments available for rich people to rent. But I'm sure it has employees so it could have been one of them too.


----------



## berrydiva

I will say it's sad that she can't get the benefit of doubt but that's what you bring on when you've concocted all of these stories in the past. You have to know that your wolf cries would catch up eventually.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I believe they meant it could have been another guest/tenant. It isn't a hotel, more like a mansion with several apartments available for rich people to rent. But I'm sure it has employees so it could have been one of them too.


Gotcha. I just saw folks mention a hotel earlier....either way, I didn't get the sense the article suggested it was her security or anyone close to her.


----------



## Jayne1

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> The news about the thieves asking her to spread her legs is awful! For someone who is famous for her sexuality, rape was one of my main concerns tbh. Let's hope they didn't take a close up of her "hole of fame" for the sake of our corneas [emoji15][emoji15][emoji849]


She apparently doesn't speak French and the robbers didn't speak English and yet, there was a heck of a lot of talking going on where everyone understood the other.


----------



## cdtracing

Glitterandstuds said:


> And in SHOCKING news...There is NO surveillance footage (per TMZ)


Of course not....this I was expecting.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> I agree. This is not like their usual stunts.. And they've drawn worldwide coverage on this ..In Paris of all places. thats too much for it to be fake...like I said they should go into being spies or some crap if fake.
> 
> And if found out it is fake, its very likely they will take alot of PR damage..



Yep, and Kris is very aware of that, too. She pushes the limit but I think she knows a stunt like this is not something they would bounce back from.


----------



## limom

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yep, and Kris is very aware of that, too. She pushes the limit but I think she knows a stunt like this is not something they would bounce back from.


However Levin this morning said that there would be notraditional interview and that the K Klan would either use the story on their show or online(he mentioned snapchat) in order to capitalize on the ordeal.
While it seems impossible that it would be fabricated, this is the Kardashian we are talking about.
As far as the Pink Panthers stealing the jewels, it is not their MO. They steal from jewelry stores.


----------



## bag-mania

The only thing that makes me think it's real is they have to know what happened to Ryan Lochte. Would they be foolish enough to do the same thing?


----------



## terebina786

Maybe some surveillance footage will turn up, filmed in the same studio that they filmed their "Dubai" car convo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> The only thing that makes me think it's real is they have to know what happened to Ryan Lochte. Would they be foolish enough to do the same thing?



Ryan Lochte got a ton of press and a dancing with the stars gig and Kim doesn't have a career to lose press is her career.


----------



## creighbaby

Now that the family is going to have a phalanx of guards wherever they go I hope they realise they don't have the right to block the sidewalks and roads and impede the flow of traffic.  I need to do a bit of checking, but I don't believe a private security guard or police officer working a private security detail in NYC can stop an individual from walking on public property if the road hasn't been blocked off.


----------



## Aminamina

Wait till she addresses the nation on TV...pffft


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> *ROBBERY SMELLS LIKE INSIDE JOB*
> 
> *The **Kim Kardashian** robbery reeks of an inside job ... sources say that's what Paris cops think.*
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/04/kim-kardashian-robbery-inside-job-theory/



You don't say?


----------



## mkr

creighbaby said:


> Now that the family is going to have a phalanx of guards wherever they go I hope they realise they don't have the right to block the sidewalks and roads and impede the flow of traffic.  I need to do a bit of checking, but I don't believe a private security guard or police officer working a private security detail in NYC can stop an individual from walking on public property if the road hasn't been blocked off.


Kanye will just buy them an Air Force One helicopter and chopper them wherever they need to go.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> You don't say?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean Kim is the next superhero!  She's able to free herself from those tie thingies AND remove the duct tape from her mouth..  I mean, she's making Wonder Woman look real weak right now


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> You don't say?



 This is sooooo rich & sooooo perfect!!!!!


----------



## mkr

Well for what it's worth, there are no almost naked photos of Kim on TPF today.  That's a good thing.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Well for what it's worth, there are no almost naked photos of Kim on TPF today.  That's a good thing.



That's because she's traumatized! We'll find out how much in the season premiere episode.


----------



## Aminamina

mkr said:


> Well for what it's worth, there are no almost naked photos of Kim on TPF today.  That's a good thing.


Good thing those alpha men-rubbers in heavy boots were tot interested in taking Kimmy's flower despite her naked hoo-ha plastered allover the place and in Paris of all places


----------



## starrysky7

When "your friend" Karl throws you under the bus.


----------



## mkr

This is kinda icky but do I recall someone she used to date say she had an "ugly" hoohoo?  Does anyone remember this?

Orchid behave.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> She apparently doesn't speak French and the robbers didn't speak English and yet, there was a heck of a lot of talking going on where everyone understood the other.


Correction - Valley-speak.

I almost feel sorry for the non-English-speaking dudes having to decipher her protestations, punctuated by the words "like" every 5 seconds.  No wonder they gagged her


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> This is kinda icky but do I recall someone she used to date say she had an "ugly" hoohoo?  Does anyone remember this?
> 
> Orchid behave.


----------



## mkr

starrysky7 said:


> When "your friend" Karl throws you under the bus.



Courtney and Francis are lit AF!


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Earned is a strong word for what she does. She made money out of an activity the entire world population partakes in. And after this I don't know who was that stupid to give her a show. I seriously don't get her "success". I've never seen an episode of any of her shows and fortunately all the products she's shilling none of them are available here so luckily she doesn't come here for promotion. So I'm blissfully Kartrashian free apart from this thread.
> 
> This is the thing that surprises me. Why??? I'd say it's Anna Wintour's fault. She put her on the Vogue cover and from there on everyone thought she's relevant to fashion and socially acceptable. Fashion people are followers. If Anna does it they have to do it too. I just don't get how none of them have any taste. As a designer I wouldn't wanna see my clothes on Kim K. I'd rather be struck by lightning.


I have always admired Anna's style and how she ran Vogue. I was shocked and disappointed when she put her on the cover. I wonder what she was smoking when she made that decision.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Courtney and Francis are lit AF!


Oh.My.God, lol.  You made me watch it till the end!!!  Mother and Daughter stoners.  You'd think they'd have learned something from Cobain's death.  Sheesh.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> I have always admired Anna's style and how she ran Vogue. I was shocked and disappointed when she put her on the cover. I wonder what she was smoking when she made that decision.


Maybe sales were down.  Kim might not be your classiest option for a cover but she sells.


----------



## iluvmybags

Inside Edition just reported that they believe the they had been posing as cameramen, following her for days.  And the sequence of events they reported are so different from what was first reported (the guys only spoke french, except for the word "ring" which they repeated in English.  Yea, that sounds logical)

*Were Suspects Tipped Off Kim K. Was Alone Before Robbery Ordeal Where She Feared Rape?*

_Kim Kardashian West feared she was going to be raped when she came face-to-face with masked men during a Paris armed robbery Monday that investigators suspect was an inside job, according to reports.  
The reality star realized something was wrong when she heard heavy footsteps racing up the stairs of her two-story apartment at the Hotel de Pourtalès, spotting at least one masked man and another wearing a police hat from her bedroom, TMZ reported.
Wearing only a robe, Kardashian West slipped from her bed and tried to call her bodyguard, Pascal Duvier, who was with Kourtney Kardashian and Kendall Jenner, but her cell phone was snatched from her hand, according to the site.
The robbers zip-tied and duct taped Kardashian West’s hands before moving on to her ankles, at which point she reportedly believed she would be raped.
But the suspects instead picked her up and put her in a bathtub. They then put a gun to her head.
The mother-of-two reportedly begged for her life, saying she has children and that the men could take anything they wanted.   
Kardashian West’s children — 3-year-old North and 9-month-old Saint — were reportedly with their father, Kanye West, in New York City, where the rapper was performing at Citi Field when he learned of his wife’s terrifying ordeal.  
The robbers apparently demanded her jewelry, speaking in French but yelling "ring" in English. 
Kardashian West had earlier posted a photo on Instagram showing off a gigantic 20-carat ring, worth about $4.5 million. She reportedly told the robbers where to find it before the men duct taped her mouth.
Read: Kim Kardashian Bound and Gagged By Armed Robbers Who Took $10M In Jewelry
The masked men made off with $10 million in jewelry in total, escaping on bikes, authorities said.
After the ordeal, Kardashian West managed to break free and yelled for help from a balcony.
Simone Harouche, Kardashian West’s stylist and friend, was in a different room when the robbery took place, TMZ reported.
She quietly locked herself in a bathroom and called Duvier and Kourtney Kardashian, reportedly telling them to come home because something was wrong.
The bodyguard got back to the apartment two minutes after the robbers made their getaway.
Duvier released a statement about the ordeal on Tuesday, vowing to track down those responsible. 
"The events that occurred in Paris was one of the most sickening things I have seen or heard," he said. "We have tips and leads and we will find you. That I promise you ... you messed with the wrong one."
The entire incident reportedly took about six minutes and occurred during a very small window in which Kardashian West was without protection.
Friends had also been over the luxury apartment shortly before the robbery, leaving investigators and the Kardashian family to believe that the robbers knew when to strike, TMZ reported.
A long list of people involved in Paris Fashion Week reportedly knew Kardashian West’s itinerary and police are currently probing phone records of various individuals to track any suspicious activity.
Reports claim at least two of the five suspects posed as a security guard and a photographer, following Kardashian West around the city before springing into action.
One of the men is described as Caucasian, while the other is described as North African, and both speak with heavy French accents, according to reports. 
Kardashian West returned to New York to be with her family after the incident, remaining holed up in their Tribeca apartment on Tuesday. Security at the apartment was tight, as 14 guards stood outside the building.  _

http://www.insideedition.com/headli...e-before-robbery-ordeal-where-she-feared-rape


----------



## iluvmybags

Inside Ed also reported that Karl Lagerfeld says she brought this on herself

_Lagerfeld weighed in on the robbery to reporters after his Chanel show at Paris Fashion Week. "I don't understand why she was in a hotel with no security and things like this. If you are that famous and you put all your jewelry on the net, you go to hotels where nobody can come near to the room. You cannot display your wealth and then be surprised that some people want to share it with you."_

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebr...arl-lagerfeld-on-kim-kardashian-west-robbery/


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Oh.My.God, lol.  You made me watch it till the end!!!  Mother and Daughter stoners.  You'd think they'd have learned something from Cobain's death.  Sheesh.


I know it was horrifying and horrific.  We need a weed emoji.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Maybe sales were down.  Kim might not be your classiest option for a cover but she sells.


Saying she isn't the classiest option is a major understatement. She doesn't deserve to be anywhere near Vogue magazine!


----------



## mkr

There is so much contradiction in these articles they make no sense.  Except maybe to Kim.  If they zip tied her hands and feet there is no way in hell she's getting out of them without help.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Kim Kardashian West's Robbers Likely Posed as Paparazzi Before Attack: Police*

_Police in France say the robbers who attacked Kim Kardashian West in her Paris hotel room on Monday likely posed as paparazzi to tail her before the crime.
The 35-year-old reality star was robbed at gunpoint early Monday at the No Address Hotel in Paris by masked men dressed as police officers. Multiple sources have since confirmed to PEOPLE that authorities in France believe she may have been under surveillance in the days leading up to the attack.
One security expert tells PEOPLE that Kardashian West’s super public lifestyle may have made it easier for the would-be criminals to track her whereabouts without being noticed.
"She’s surrounded by paparazzi, any of whom could have given this information to others for a fee,” Christopher Hagon, a managing partner at Incident Management Group, a Florida-based international security consulting firm, tells PEOPLE.
He adds of the robbery: “It’s either an inside job or she’s been under surveillance. I think it’s a blend of [both]”
The robbers tied the mom of two up and put her in a bathroom while they made off with two cellphones and nearly $11 million worth of jewelry, including a $4 million ring.
Hagon, a former security guard for the royal family, says if the star is often surrounded by paparazzi and fans, “she needs a robust celebrity or personal protection plan that takes everything into account.”
“She could have disrupted [her] routine … she could have said, ‘I’m going to this apartment …’ Then she could have, at the last minute, gone somewhere else,” the expert tells PEOPLE.
“In other words, her routine becomes difficult to monitor … so if anyone is surveilling [her], it makes it difficult for them to come up with a firm conclusion about where she is going to be at any given time.”
Kardashian West flew out of Paris and back to the U.S. on a private jet just hours after the robbery. And a source close to the family says the reality star left as soon as she had answered all of the police’s questions.
“She just wanted to be with [her] husband and kids,” the source tells PEOPLE. “French authorities have been contacting her through the family.
Hagon previously told PEOPLE that Kardashian West must have a top-notch security plan to match her public lifestyle. And the source tells PEOPLE that, following the incident, the star will have a “much heavier security team.”
“There will be a focus on security personnel who aren’t in traditional clothing,” the source says. “There will be a lot more undercover security.”_

http://people.com/tv/robbers-likely...kim-kardashian-west-before-attack-police-say/


----------



## rockhollow

starrysky7 said:


> When "your friend" Karl throws you under the bus.




I loved the clip after Karl, where we get to see a statement from Courtney and her daughter (they both looked intoxicated). I guess these women must be experts on robberies or
something, or maybe just someone that would actually comment.
How lucky for them, they felt they didn't have anything worth stealing.

I'm having a hard time with the idea that there wouldn't be more security around the Apt and Kim. With just having the little tussle with the fellow trying to touch her, that was the perfect opportunity to increase their security.
Larger entourage, more publicity.

Also Kim being alone with just one person on another floor. We all see what Kim is like - she is always surrounds with many, many employees, 'yes' people and paid friends. She needs constant and total adoration. I bet she spends very little time actually alone.
I was surprised that Johnathan wasn't there, sleeping at the foot of her bed, waiting for any command.
It's a little fishy.


----------



## Tivo

How convenient, their show premieres in 3 weeks. Just enough time to edit together the aftermath of Kim's "ordeal" and cut a "Very Special Episode" of KUWTK.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> Inside Edition just reported that they believe the they had been posing as cameramen, following her for days.  And the sequence of events they reported are so different from what was first reported (the guys only spoke french, except for the word "ring" which they repeated in English.  Yea, that sounds logical)
> 
> *Were Suspects Tipped Off Kim K. Was Alone Before Robbery Ordeal Where She Feared Rape?*
> 
> _Kim Kardashian West feared she was going to be raped when she came face-to-face with masked men during a Paris armed robbery Monday that investigators suspect was an inside job, according to reports.
> The reality star realized something was wrong when she heard heavy footsteps racing up the stairs of her two-story apartment at the Hotel de Pourtalès, spotting at least one masked man and another wearing a police hat from her bedroom, TMZ reported.
> Wearing only a robe, Kardashian West slipped from her bed and tried to call her bodyguard, Pascal Duvier, who was with Kourtney Kardashian and Kendall Jenner, but her cell phone was snatched from her hand, according to the site.
> The robbers zip-tied and duct taped Kardashian West’s hands before moving on to her ankles, at which point she reportedly believed she would be raped.
> But the suspects instead picked her up and put her in a bathtub. They then put a gun to her head.
> The mother-of-two reportedly begged for her life, saying she has children and that the men could take anything they wanted.
> Kardashian West’s children — 3-year-old North and 9-month-old Saint — were reportedly with their father, Kanye West, in New York City, where the rapper was performing at Citi Field when he learned of his wife’s terrifying ordeal.
> The robbers apparently demanded her jewelry, speaking in French but yelling "ring" in English.
> Kardashian West had earlier posted a photo on Instagram showing off a gigantic 20-carat ring, worth about $4.5 million. She reportedly told the robbers where to find it before the men duct taped her mouth.
> Read: Kim Kardashian Bound and Gagged By Armed Robbers Who Took $10M In Jewelry
> The masked men made off with $10 million in jewelry in total, escaping on bikes, authorities said.
> After the ordeal, Kardashian West managed to break free and yelled for help from a balcony.
> Simone Harouche, Kardashian West’s stylist and friend, was in a different room when the robbery took place, TMZ reported.
> She quietly locked herself in a bathroom and called Duvier and Kourtney Kardashian, reportedly telling them to come home because something was wrong.
> The bodyguard got back to the apartment two minutes after the robbers made their getaway.
> Duvier released a statement about the ordeal on Tuesday, vowing to track down those responsible.
> "The events that occurred in Paris was one of the most sickening things I have seen or heard," he said. "We have tips and leads and we will find you. That I promise you ... you messed with the wrong one."
> The entire incident reportedly took about six minutes and occurred during a very small window in which Kardashian West was without protection.
> Friends had also been over the luxury apartment shortly before the robbery, leaving investigators and the Kardashian family to believe that the robbers knew when to strike, TMZ reported.
> A long list of people involved in Paris Fashion Week reportedly knew Kardashian West’s itinerary and police are currently probing phone records of various individuals to track any suspicious activity.
> Reports claim at least two of the five suspects posed as a security guard and a photographer, following Kardashian West around the city before springing into action.
> One of the men is described as Caucasian, while the other is described as North African, and both speak with heavy French accents, according to reports.
> Kardashian West returned to New York to be with her family after the incident, remaining holed up in their Tribeca apartment on Tuesday. Security at the apartment was tight, as 14 guards stood outside the building.  _
> 
> http://www.insideedition.com/headli...e-before-robbery-ordeal-where-she-feared-rape


_Simone Harouche, Kardashian West’s stylist and friend, was in a different room when the robbery took place, TMZ reported.
From TMZ -- "She quietly locked herself in a bathroom and called Duvier and Kourtney Kardashian, reportedly telling them to come home because something was wrong."
_
Yup, that's who I'd first call too, in an emergency, where strange men were carrying on in my employer's room.  Little Kourt.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

What does them speaking French and her not understanding their commands have to do with anything? There isn't need for much conversation when people are waving guns around and pointing them at you...the gun does the talking.


----------



## cdtracing

starrysky7 said:


> When "your friend" Karl throws you under the bus.



Courtney Love is wired for sound!!!!  And so is her daughter!


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> The only thing that makes me think it's real is they have to know what happened to Ryan Lochte. Would they be foolish enough to do the same thing?


Think about who you're talking about for a minute....


----------



## BagBerry13

starrysky7 said:


> When "your friend" Karl throws you under the bus.



Wow! Frances is high/drunk AF. Nice to see they haven't learned anything from Kurt. It's actually really sad.


mkr said:


> There is so much contradiction in these articles they make no sense.  Except maybe to Kim.  If they zip tied her hands and feet *there is no way in hell she's getting out of them without help*.


Well, given that now her bodyguard showed up two minutes after the robbers left I'm sure he was helpful in getting her out of it.


----------



## bag-mania

By now the gossip media is scouring Paris looking for that concierge. If he/she exists we should hear that version of the story within a day or two.


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> By now the gossip media is scouring Paris looking for that concierge. If he/she exists we should hear that version of the story within a day or two.


Right now the Kartrashians are busy negotiating his/her fee to go along with their story. It may take a few days.


----------



## BagBerry13

Coincidentally, Benedict Cumberbatch is currently talking about his held up at gunpoint ordeal in Vanity Fair due to promo for Doctor Strange. Kim K. had six minutes of horror, he had hours of uncertainty about his life.


> He was in KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa, filming the BBC mini-series _To the Ends of the Earth_, and went scuba-diving in Sodwana Bay with two of his co-stars, Theo Landey and Denise Black. As they were returning at night, along a stretch of highway notorious for carjackings, they pulled over with a flat tire. Six armed men jumped them and took their cell phones and credit cards, then forced them back into the car at gunpoint and drove. At one point, Cumberbatch was stuffed in the trunk. “Ben kicked and screamed blue-bloody murder,” Landey recalls.
> The robbers stopped under a bridge, where the actors were tied up with their own shoelaces, crouching execution-style. Convinced these were his last moments, Cumberbatch pleaded for his life. After several minutes of silence, he realized the men had left. The actors managed to untie themselves and wandered along the highway until they stumbled across some local women who lent them their phones to call for help.


I post this as a bit of perspective.


----------



## Tivo

To my knowledge,Cumberbatch is not a known and documented liar.


----------



## cdtracing

This whole story changes by the hour.  The robbers don't speak English (except for the word ring) & Kim barely speaks English (vapid dialect only) & doesn't speak French.  Well... the robbers understood English when she told them where her jewelry was!!
First they were robbers dressed like police, now they were impersonating photographers & security???  First she was handcuffed then duct taped, locked in the bathroom?? Now her stylist called Kourt & the bodyguard after she quietly locked herself in her bathroom????  I don't think anyone knows what happened & they're just throwing crap on the wall to see what sticks.  Kim is holed up in her NY apartment & hasn't made a statement, the whole K Klan is quiet!  This is going to be spun for the most effective way to benefit the family & a special KUWTK show will air to showcase the victim.  Kim must actually think the world is full of her adoring fans & how could someone want to steal her wealth!!  She puts her body, her kids, her wealth, her lifestyle out there to flaunt & goes on the cheap when it comes to security???  The majority of wealthy people do not draw attention to themselves on a daily basis.  The ones that do are really nothing but trash with money who want everyone to know it.  And even they are smart enough to know they need security.  This gets stranger & more unbelievable by the minute!!


----------



## mkr

They're ALL quiet.  Something's amiss.


----------



## BagBerry13

Tivo said:


> To my knowledge,Cumberbatch is not a known and documented liar.


Erm, yes, that's what I'm saying. Given we assume this really happened her ordeal wasn't as bad as Cumberbatch's. That's the perspective part. She's really taking this over the top and exaggerates it.


----------



## Tivo

How many times do these people have to show us who they are before we believe them? They are liars, manipulators, frauds!
They care soley about fame. Kim put her infant daughter on a flight across the country with strangers so she could fly to a fashion show! What if the baby's plane had gone down? Her first born child!


----------



## BagBerry13

Even Paris police is partly blaming her. The spokeswoman is saying this:


> “Clearly when you have a star like Kim Kardashian who has, I think, more than 48 million followers on Twitter … I think this could have happened abroad just as easily as in Paris. It was really the celebrity who was targeted, with possessions that had been seen and noticed via social media, and it was these goods that the attackers targeted. It’s not the safety in Paris that is involved, it’s maybe the security situation in that residence.”


Source


----------



## cdtracing

Paris is probably just as safe as any major city for a normal, regular person who goes about their day like a normal person.  No major city anywhere in the world is safe for a complete moron who happens to be famous & followed on social media, someone who posts every move they make, their comings & goings, what their wearing & their flashy jewelry & has the bare minimum of security.  That's just asking for trouble.  They might as well walk around with a neon sign that says Target!!

I know that if I traveled abroad with millions of dollars/euros/pounds of jewelry, I would have a security team made up of members from Blackwater to travel with.


----------



## mkr

Well she certainly out-did Brad and Angie.  Funny isn't it?


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> This whole story changes by the hour.  The robbers don't speak English (except for the word ring) & Kim barely speaks English (vapid dialect only) & doesn't speak French.  Well... the robbers understood English when she told them where her jewelry was!!
> First they were robbers dressed like police, now they were impersonating photographers & security???  First she was handcuffed then duct taped, locked in the bathroom?? Now her stylist called Kourt & the bodyguard after she quietly locked herself in her bathroom????  I don't think anyone knows what happened & they're just throwing crap on the wall to see what sticks.  Kim is holed up in her NY apartment & hasn't made a statement, the whole K Klan is quiet!  This is going to be spun for the most effective way to benefit the family & a special KUWTK show will air to showcase the victim.  Kim must actually think the world is full of her adoring fans & how could someone want to steal her wealth!!  She puts her body, her kids, her wealth, her lifestyle out there to flaunt & goes on the cheap when it comes to security???  The majority of wealthy people do not draw attention to themselves on a daily basis.  The ones that do are really nothing but trash with money who want everyone to know it.  And even they are smart enough to know they need security.  This gets stranger & more unbelievable by the minute!!


The story says they were posing as paps BEFORE the robbery....


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> What does them speaking French and her not understanding their commands have to do with anything? There isn't need for much conversation when people are waving guns around and pointing them at you...the gun does the talking.




Some posts are just on another level..I'm over here like


----------



## LemonDrop

tweegy said:


> The story says they were posing as paps BEFORE the robbery....



If this is true, then they should be able to solve this. Paps are always getting pics of other paps in the background and I think they generally know each other. They should at least be able to assist police by pointing out paps in photos that they had never seen before or that just didn't seem right. Like not having standard paparazzi camera equipment or something.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> The story says they were posing as paps BEFORE the robbery..
> 
> How do they know this?  Couldn't there be paps outside her building?
> Oh yeah right that never happens.


----------



## Irishgal

I guess now we will be subjected to Kimbo Goes to Kounseling staged pap photos.


----------



## scarlet555

How about the paparazzi were in on it, they are the only ones who knows where she is all the time and when she will be alone.  Easy one to figure out.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> The story says they were posing as paps BEFORE the robbery....


I don't think we'll ever know the real story.  If this is a real event (in what ever variety or form), I'm pretty sure it was an inside job since this woman is never alone for any length of time.  This has the dirty little exploitative Karstrashian fingerprints all over it!  Too many holes in the story & too many loose ends & unanswered questions.


----------



## limom

Karl never disappoints


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> I guess now we will be subjected to Kimbo Goes to Kounseling staged pap photos.



Maybe she can find a therapist that also does Botox, fillers, & butt injections so she can get the most benefit from her appointments.


----------



## tweegy

I'm not questioning whether there was actually paps outside.. cdtracing said the story changes cause the guys posed as paps and I noted the article said BEFORE..I know as much about this story as the lot of us...


----------



## Irishgal

cdtracing said:


> Maybe she can find a therapist that also does Botox, fillers, & butt injections so she can get the most benefit from her appointments.



Well I know a few in Orange County who do lol. I could give her some referrals.


----------



## gelbergirl

Possible they understood English even if they were only speaking French.
And knew what she was saying.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> I'm not questioning whether there was actually paps outside.. cdtracing said the story changes cause the guys posed as paps and I noted the article said BEFORE..I know as much about this story as the lot of us...


Yes, the story did say they posed as pap & security before the event.  I should have been more clear about that.    My bad.
My point is that the story constantly changes...first she was zip tied/handcuffed but wiggled out of her restraints.  Then she was zip tied & duct taped but still wiggled out of her restraints.  Zip ties & duct tape would need to be cut off...wiggling out of those would have taken a lot of effort & left bruises & marks.  Now the concierge is no where to be found, the value of the jewelry stolen is all over the map.  It's all such a clusterfu** of a story that it's unbelievable for a logical mind.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Didn't kreepy Johnathan once get a watch stolen off of him not long after he posted a pic on instagram?


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the story did say they posed as pap & security before the event.  I should have been more clear about that.    My bad.
> My point is that the story constantly changes...first she was zip tied/handcuffed but wiggled out of her restraints.  Then she was zip tied & duct taped but still wiggled out of her restraints.  Zip ties & duct tape would need to be cut off...wiggling out of those would have taken a lot of effort & left bruises & marks.  Now the concierge is no where to be found, the value of the jewelry stolen is all over the map.  It's all such a clusterfu** of a story that it's unbelievable for a logical mind.


No worries chick


----------



## stylemepretty

So let me get this straight. The robbers asked Kim to spread her legs and they chose not to sexually assault her? Interesting.


----------



## gelbergirl

Will one of the tabloids PLEASE get the police report and translate this for us???


----------



## mkr

gelbergirl said:


> Will one of the tabloids PLEASE get the police report and translate this for us???


I don't know that there is one.  Kim was out of France within a few hours of the robbery.  She got her sh!t together, went to the police station, then hopped on a plane to NY in 3 hours.  At least that's the story at the moment.  In a couple hours it will change.


----------



## Cocolo

Missed a day, and now I think my head will explode.  Tmz is screaming inside job.  I am so glad our favorite  BodyGuard  Pascal wasn't there when it went down..  He could gotten hurt and it might have been much uglier.


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> This whole story changes by the hour.  The robbers don't speak English (except for the word ring) & Kim barely speaks English (vapid dialect only) & doesn't speak French.  Well... the robbers understood English when she told them where her jewelry was!!
> First they were robbers dressed like police, now they were impersonating photographers & security???  First she was handcuffed then duct taped, locked in the bathroom?? Now her stylist called Kourt & the bodyguard after she quietly locked herself in her bathroom????  I don't think anyone knows what happened & they're just throwing crap on the wall to see what sticks.  Kim is holed up in her NY apartment & hasn't made a statement, the whole K Klan is quiet!  This is going to be spun for the most effective way to benefit the family & a special KUWTK show will air to showcase the victim.  Kim must actually think the world is full of her adoring fans & how could someone want to steal her wealth!!  She puts her body, her kids, her wealth, her lifestyle out there to flaunt & goes on the cheap when it comes to security???  The majority of wealthy people do not draw attention to themselves on a daily basis.  The ones that do are really nothing but trash with money who want everyone to know it.  And even they are smart enough to know they need security.  This gets stranger & more unbelievable by the minute!!



EXACTLY .. and this is my problem with this whole story as well .. and (not that they would listen), but if their intention is to "highlight" this on their stupid show, I think that would actually anger more people .. especially since the "facts" (sic) are so wishy-washy.  Then again, the stans seem to love them regardless (I never watch their show, I don't think I would be able to bear it)!


----------



## LemonDrop

LemonDrop said:


> If this is true, then they should be able to solve this. Paps are always getting pics of other paps in the background and I think they generally know each other. They should at least be able to assist police by pointing out paps in photos that they had never seen before or that just didn't seem right. Like not having standard paparazzi camera equipment or something.



But, the Kardashians haven't said anything official to the press yet, right? I think that every single story out there is second or third hand. And that's why it keeps changing. The press is hungry to post anything that has any chance of being true. They post it and will worry about if it's true later. Anything to get people to click on their headline. It's not like Kim's story is changing. She hasn't sold that yet.


----------



## tweegy

LemonDrop said:


> But, the Kardashians haven't said anything official to the press yet, right? I think that every single story out there is second or third hand. And that's why it keeps changing. The press is hungry to post anything that has any chance of being true. They post it and will worry about if it's true later. Anything to get people to click on their headline. It's not like Kim's story is changing. She hasn't sold that yet.


----------



## Yoshi1296

limom said:


> Karl never disappoints



...he did with this new collection lmao


----------



## Hobbsy

How would her security guard make it there 2 minutes after the 3 stooges left on their bicycles? Was he across the street???!!?


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> How would her security guard make it there 2 minutes after the 3 stooges left on their bicycles? Was he across the street???!!?


Well,


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> How would her security guard make it there 2 minutes after the 3 stooges left on their bicycles? Was he across the street???!!?


Of course not! The "loyal friend" was quick on her wits _*gag*_ and called him and the sister instead of the not so helpful police.


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> Of course not! The "loyal friend" was quick on her wits _*gag*_ and called him and the sister instead of the not so helpful police.


Does the bodyguard carry a gun?  What would he have done if he barged in on a robbery where they supposedly had guns?  I prefer calling the police too.


----------



## Hobbsy

BagBerry13 said:


> Of course not! The "loyal friend" was quick on her wits _*gag*_ and called him and the sister instead of the not so helpful police.


But he was there in 2 minutes??? That's only 120 seconds!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Jayne1 said:


> Does the bodyguard carry a gun?  What would he have done if he barged in on a robbery where they supposedly had guns?  I prefer calling the police too.


What do I know? I've never heard of this man before last week.


Hobbsy said:


> But he was there in 2 minutes??? That's only 120 seconds!!


They say the club was only 2 miles away. Maybe he's a Usain Bolt in disguise.


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> What do I know? I've never heard of this man before last week.


I know you don't know… it was a rhetorical question, really.


----------



## BagBerry13

Jayne1 said:


> I know you don't know… it was a rhetorical question, really.


I know. I just wanted to make clear again how ridiculous this whole situation is.


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> I know. I just wanted to make clear again how ridiculous this whole situation is.


We think alike then.  lol


----------



## Hobbsy

And now the entire family is holed up planning on how best to maximize this opportunity??! I mean.....situation?


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> And now the entire family is holed up planning on how best to maximize this opportunity??! I mean.....situation?


You mean this "horrifying, horrific" ordeal she got put through by those mean French men?


----------



## ManilaMama

That's all I got after catching up on this thread. The Pink Panther mentions were all that stayed with me. 

Good morning from Asia, ladies! Now pass the sangria!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

BagBerry13 said:


> You mean this "horrifying, horrific" ordeal she got put through by those mean French men?


Yeah! That's it, those are the words I was looking for!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I thought all this information was coming from the Kardashian spokesperson?


----------



## Hobbsy

Glitterandstuds said:


> I thought all this information was coming from the Kardashian spokesperson?


Which version??!!


----------



## Oryx816

Well, here is an interesting morsel.  If true, it seems to at least make her security team look negligent in not stepping things up or worse, brushing this off because they conspired with the thieves.....

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/paparazzi-snapping-kim-kardashian-west-in-paris-000110929.html


----------



## rockhollow

Funny that the robbers only spoke French and Kimmy doesn't understand French, but she knew the phrase for 'spread your legs' -hmmmm


----------



## Oryx816

rockhollow said:


> Funny that the robbers only spoke French and Kimmy doesn't understand French, but she knew the phrase for 'spread your legs' -hmmmm



Oh, come on now, PMK must have taught her the essentials she would need in every language so she can pimp her out worldwide! [emoji857]


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> Oh, come on now, PMK must have taught her the essentials she would need in every language so she can pimp her out worldwide! [emoji857]



Being a courtesan is a long lost art form. Words are not needed in the language of lust.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Being a courtesan is a long lost art form. Words are not needed in the language of lust.


But Kim is not a courtesan.  Courtesans have style & class...Kimmy has none.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> But Kim is not a courtesan.  Courtesans have style & class...Kimmy has none.



An expensive call girl then?


----------



## Oryx816

bag-mania said:


> Being a courtesan is a long lost art form. Words are not needed in the language of lust.



Courtesans had skills and education.  I rest my case.


----------



## Florasun

stylemepretty said:


> So let me get this straight. The robbers asked Kim to spread her legs and they chose not to sexually assault her? Interesting.


I thought they weren't speaking English? Oh wait, I forgot - Kimmie interprets everything as "spread your legs".


----------



## Oryx816

Remember the 81 year old Austrian billionaire who paid Kim $500,000 for an evening and then complained that she was "annoying"?  I still laugh when I think of that!

Yeah, I guess he was expecting a courtesan, but got a cheap closet organizer instead.


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> Remember the 81 year old Austrian billionaire who paid Kim $500,000 for an evening and then complained that she was "annoying"?  I still laugh when I think of that!
> 
> Yeah, I guess he was expecting a courtesan, but got a cheap closet organizer instead.



The poor old dude probably assumed she was popular for a reason. He didn't know it was for being vapid and annoying.


----------



## iluvmybags

Oryx816 said:


> Well, here is an interesting morsel.  If true, it seems to at least make her security team look negligent in not stepping things up or worse, brushing this off because they conspired with the thieves.....
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/paparazzi-snapping-kim-kardashian-west-in-paris-000110929.html



I call BS on that whole article -- not only do they claim that there were 5 men, when today everyone's "confirming" it was 2, but anytime I've heard this private apartment described, they mention that its widely known as the "No Address Hotel"

_Shortly after the couple left their dinner, *a member of the paparazzi group tells PEOPLE that the address to their hotel was overheard*, but that he “didn’t see the scooter rider again,” except “as soon as we turned into the Rue Tronchet that night on the way back I swear I saw the grey Fiat.”_


----------



## LemonDrop

I  this thread. I am currently on Louis Vuitton Ban Island so this thread is perfect in satisfying my need to check tPF constantly but keeps me off of LV.


----------



## Oryx816

iluvmybags said:


> I call BS on that whole article -- not only do they claim that there were 5 men, when today everyone's "confirming" it was 2, but anytime I've heard this private apartment described, they mention that its widely known as the "No Address Hotel"
> 
> _Shortly after the couple left their dinner, *a member of the paparazzi group tells PEOPLE that the address to their hotel was overheard*, but that he “didn’t see the scooter rider again,” except “as soon as we turned into the Rue Tronchet that night on the way back I swear I saw the grey Fiat.”_



From the beginning it was said there were five, but two entered her room.  Reuters has a police source confirming five....

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-people-kardashian-idUSKCN12309S

As for the hotel address.....it is known as the "no address hotel", but if some fool didn't know where it was, then someone may have called out "it is located at 7 Rue Tronchet".  I don't find that unusual.

Either way, I don't care, there is so much conflicting info.....I'm here for fun and laughter that's all I know.

Now, back to more important matters--the Japanese toilet discussion.....


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> An expensive call girl then?


She doesn't even rate that high.


----------



## Oryx816

Florasun said:


> I thought they weren't speaking English? Oh wait, I forgot - Kimmie interprets everything as "spread your legs".





Wow....that can be problematic.  So if she is at a French boulangerie, and she is asked if she would like a baguette....ok, I won't finish that thought.

If she is in the market for a Japanese toilet while in France....then her interpretation would be more appropriate.


----------



## Oryx816

cdtracing said:


> She doesn't even rate that high.



That old dude did NOT get his money's worth.  He should have klipped a koupon.


----------



## Oryx816

Oryx816 said:


> That old dude did NOT get his money's worth.  He should have klipped a koupon.



I bet the thieves agreed with the old dude and that's why they taped her mouth shut.


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> That old dude did NOT get his money's worth.  He should have klipped a koupon.


That or bought a Japanese toilet.  He would have gotten more enjoyment & a better value for his money from the toilet!!


----------



## Oryx816

cdtracing said:


> That or bought a Japanese toilet.  He would have gotten more enjoyment & a better value for his money from the toilet!!



[emoji37]ewww!  I wonder if he would use one of my advanced settings:  pulsating, oscillating or rhythm.  

Sorry to everyone who hasn't been on the Brangelina thread and is lost on this Japanese toilet talk!  

Back to Kimbo:  I bet she has a Japanese toilet.


----------



## Oryx816

Where is WO?  Laying low today?  I haven't seen her here all morning!  Come on Asia-Pacific ladies!  I know ManilaMama is awake....maybe WO is still in the corner.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> Where is WO?  Laying low today?  I haven't seen her here all morning!  Come on Asia-Pacific ladies!  I know ManilaMama is awake....maybe WO is still in the corner.



Whacha talkin about? I thought we ALL were in the corner?! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> Whacha talkin about? I thought we ALL were in the corner?! [emoji23][emoji23]



Hi MM!

Brought the bidet and Japanese toilet talk over here.  Lol!  However, much like Kim's brain, there isn't much going on here......back to Brangelina!  

Just a quick question OT....you mentioned the Shangrila doing dry cleaning.  Do you mean the one in Makati or Bonifacio?  They do it for non guests?

***I just realized that the hanger discussion was also over in Brangelina territory.  Sorry!


----------



## dangerouscurves

starrysky7 said:


> When "your friend" Karl throws you under the bus.




Courtney needs to lay off the cocaine.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> Hi MM!
> 
> Brought the bidet and Japanese toilet talk over here.  Lol!  However, much like Kim's brain, there isn't much going on here......back to Brangelina!
> 
> Just a quick question OT....you mentioned the Shangrila doing dry cleaning.  Do you mean the one in Makati or Bonifacio?  They do it for non guests?
> 
> ***I just realized that the hanger discussion was also over in Brangelina territory.  Sorry!



Hey! I was actually referring to Shangrila EDSA. They used to have a dry cleaning shop (a tenant of Shang, not the actual hotel dry-cleaning) that is out by the side entrance, facing the mall. Remember that? 

They used to be the go-to place to dry clean Brioni suits (again, used to be in the Shang mall). And they were the best at stain removal (they got wine out of my wedding dress). I used to send all of DH's barongs there, and his suits and tuxedos.

I haven't been there in a long time, I moved away from the North; so I don't know if that (expensive) laundromat is still there. 

That used to be the only place that gave me proper hangers. In fact I think all my "nice hangers" are from there! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

Major OT but man, still more fun than this whale watching mess!! [emoji38]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> [emoji37]ewww!  I wonder if he would use one of my advanced settings:  pulsating, oscillating or rhythm.
> 
> Sorry to everyone who hasn't been on the Brangelina thread and is lost on this Japanese toilet talk!
> 
> Back to Kimbo:  I bet she has a Japanese toilet.



I can only imagine the regular toilets can't accommodate her maximus gluteus.


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> Hey! I was actually referring to Shangrila EDSA. They used to have a dry cleaning shop (a tenant of Shang, not the actual hotel dry-cleaning) that is out by the side entrance, facing the mall. Remember that?
> 
> They used to be the go-to place to dry clean Brioni suits (again, used to be in the Shang mall). And they were the best at stain removal (they got wine out of my wedding dress). I used to send all of DH's barongs there, and his suits and tuxedos.
> 
> I haven't been there in a long time, I moved away from the North; so I don't know if that (expensive) laundromat is still there.
> 
> That used to be the only place that gave me proper hangers. In fact I think all my "nice hangers" are from there! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Major OT but man, still more fun than this whale watching mess!! [emoji38]



Ohhhhhh, I totally forgot about that one!  I see, so it was a Shang Plaza tenant!  Thanks for the info!

You moved away from the hustle and bustle?  Or shall I say, moved away from spending most of your life in traffic?  No matter how early I leave, I can't get anywhere on time in Manila.  I learned quickly to schedule a maximum of two meetings per day.  [emoji23]

"Whale watching"....perfection!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> I can only imagine the regular toilets can't accommodate her maximus gluteus.



If I remember my Latin correctly I think you mean her maximus gluteus maximus!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Cdtracing, are you in Asia Pacific or  West Coast US?  Or neither?


----------



## VickyB

bag-mania said:


> An expensive call girl then?



Naw. She'd be below even that.


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> I thought they weren't speaking English? Oh wait, I forgot - Kimmie interprets everything as "spread your legs".



Darling, how I've missed you!


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> Ohhhhhh, I totally forgot about that one!  I see, so it was a Shang Plaza tenant!  Thanks for the info!
> 
> You moved away from the hustle and bustle?  Or shall I say, moved away from spending most of your life in traffic?  No matter how early I leave, I can't get anywhere on time in Manila.  I learned quickly to schedule a maximum of two meetings per day.  [emoji23]
> 
> "Whale watching"....perfection!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Nah, we moved to the traffic epicenter! We used to live in Greenhills.. now we live in Greenbelt! Ahh! I live in a car most of the time! 

The only reason I brave traffic and venture up North now is when YSL shang texts me that they have a sale! [emoji23] Otherwise, my gluteus maximus is staying put!!

Now back to Kim...

I DO find it odd that it's radio silence from the whole Klan about this alleged robbery. I would've expected Khloe to be running her mouth by now and cussing out thieves the same way she's been so quick to clapback at anyone who "messes with her family". 

Meh.


----------



## VickyB

dangerouscurves said:


> Courtney needs to lay off the cocaine.


That vid is beyond tragic.


----------



## VickyB

ManilaMama said:


> Nah, we moved to the traffic epicenter! We used to live in Greenhills.. now we live in Greenbelt! Ahh! I live in a car most of the time!
> 
> The only reason I brave traffic and venture up North now is when YSL shang texts me that they have a sale! [emoji23] Otherwise, my gluteus maximus is staying put!!
> 
> Now back to Kim...
> 
> I DO find it odd that it's radio silence from the whole Klan about this alleged robbery. I would've expected Khloe to be running her mouth by now and cussing out thieves the same way she's been so quick to clapback at anyone who "messes with her family".
> 
> Meh.



PMK ordered silence while she fills them in on how she rigged the faux robbery and assigns them their post robbery sound bites.


----------



## Esizzle

This "robbery" sounds so made up. The details dont add up. Ill eat my words if evidence comes out that Kim was actually robbed but until then Satan Jr orchestrated the whole thing to get some attention back on the Trashians. The whole brangelina thing was really killing their vibe.


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> Nah, we moved to the traffic epicenter! We used to live in Greenhills.. now we live in Greenbelt! Ahh! I live in a car most of the time!
> 
> The only reason I brave traffic and venture up North now is when YSL shang texts me that they have a sale! [emoji23] Otherwise, my gluteus maximus is staying put!!
> 
> Now back to Kim...
> 
> I DO find it odd that it's radio silence from the whole Klan about this alleged robbery. I would've expected Khloe to be running her mouth by now and cussing out thieves the same way she's been so quick to clapback at anyone who "messes with her family".
> 
> Meh.



[emoji23]. Ooooh, you did go from the frying pan into the fire!  That said, I agree with your move, despite the traffic, I like Greenbelt too.  

As for this Kim mess, it is very anticlimactic but I don't dare hope for eternal silence.  This will be used somehow.  If it isn't, then perhaps there is some hope of introspection, but I wouldn't hold my breath.  You're right though....where is Khlogre?  And why isn't the whole family rushing to be at her side?  

The Brangelina thread is more fun!  Let's go back there and talk about other household goods.  Ks are boring.  Party's over.


----------



## Lodpah

They are weighing their offers which publication is going to pay them the millions of dollars for the "scoop" story. Just like the wedding to Humpty they kept it under wraps for the show.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

cdtracing said:


> This whole story changes by the hour.  T*he robbers don't speak English (except for the word ring) & Kim barely speaks English (vapid dialect only) & doesn't speak French.  Well... the robbers understood English when she told them where her jewelry was!*!



She probably gestured or pointed where it was at. I don't get why not understanding English has anything to do with it, they had guns. They wanted the ring, she showed them where it was, and they took it and then some.


----------



## Jikena

I've been reading almost all your comments since the assault happened and I have to say I'm astonished by how nasty some of you are. 

I get that Kim is a narcissist, self-centered fame wh#re, that got into the spotlight thanks to a sextape and that she's famous for nothing, we all know that. But she never did anything bad to anyone. She doesn't deserve getting assaulted/robbed. That's why I'm shocked that some of you guys think it's funny that she was gagged, that she was robbed, that the robbers asked her to spread her legs etc. No one deserves this. I'm not a fan of this family, and I criticize them sometimes, but I would never make jokes or be glad that something terrible happened to her.

We don't know yet if this really happened and she hasn't come forward with a proper story. All we know is what the media is giving us, and the story is always changing because they don't know the truth themselves. Some of your comments are... kind of dumb, I'm sorry. When you guys say "why hasn't she explained herself already". Well, maybe because she just had something traumatic happen to her and doesn't have any justification to give to anyone. I mean, if I was a celebrity and that happened to me, I wouldn't be like "oh hurry, I have to tell people what happened of they're gonna think it's fake !". I don't think you'd be thinking that two days after getting assaulted. "how come the robbers understood where the ring was if they weren't speaking English". Obviously, they're not gonna talk English between them if they're French. That doesn't mean they don't understand English. Also, most French people don't actually talk English but they do understand basics. So if Kim was to say "my ring is there in the drawer" or "take anything you want", they might understand. "how could Kim beg for her life if she was gagged, faaaaaake". Again, we don't know what really happened yet, but basically, if you get gagged, you don't get gagged 1 second after they enter your house. You most definitely have a couple seconds to beg for your life before that happens... "how could the security guard get here in two minutes ? fake". The article doesn't say he was there in two minutes, it says that he was there two minutes after they left, and presumably the assault lasted 6 minutes, which means it took him 8 minutes to get there, and apparently he was at a club not far from Kim's hotel. I'm not gonna give my reasoning for each comment but you get what I mean... 

Back to what I was initially saying. How can you guys make fun of that situation ? Making fun of her being gagged, of her begging for her life... How is that funny ? Like, even if you don't like her... Why so much hate towards someone who has never done anything to you or anyone ? Imagine if that was happening to you or family/friends. Maybe you're gonna say I'm too sensitive or have no humour, but I'm sorry I don't find any of your comments funny. If this has really happened to Kim, all I feel is sorry for her. I'm not gonna be like "oh god that's terrible omgg poor Kimmm" but I don't find the situation funny whatsoever.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> If I remember my Latin correctly I think you mean her maximus gluteus maximus!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



[emoji23] yeah that one.


----------



## White Orchid




----------



## AECornell

I totally agree with you. Of course it's not popular in this thread to disagree with the majority or show any empathy for this family. I've been reading through and there is a lot of disgusting things being said. And I'm sure we'll just get some sort of smart@ss response but just wanted to say I'm with you!



Jikena said:


> I've been reading almost all your comments since the assault happened and I have to say I'm astonished by how nasty some of you are.
> 
> (Cut for length)


----------



## limom

Lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jikena said:


> I've been reading almost all your comments since the assault happened and I have to say I'm astonished by how nasty some of you are.
> 
> I get that Kim is a narcissist, self-centered fame wh#re, that got into the spotlight thanks to a sextape and that she's famous for nothing, we all know that. But she never did anything bad to anyone. She doesn't deserve getting assaulted/robbed. That's why I'm shocked that some of you guys think it's funny that she was gagged, that she was robbed, that the robbers asked her to spread her legs etc. No one deserves this. I'm not a fan of this family, and I criticize them sometimes, but I would never make jokes or be glad that something terrible happened to her.
> 
> We don't know yet if this really happened and she hasn't come forward with a proper story. All we know is what the media is giving us, and the story is always changing because they don't know the truth themselves. Some of your comments are... kind of dumb, I'm sorry. When you guys say "why hasn't she explained herself already". Well, maybe because she just had something traumatic happen to her and doesn't have any justification to give to anyone. I mean, if I was a celebrity and that happened to me, I wouldn't be like "oh hurry, I have to tell people what happened of they're gonna think it's fake !". I don't think you'd be thinking that two days after getting assaulted. "how come the robbers understood where the ring was if they weren't speaking English". Obviously, they're not gonna talk English between them if they're French. That doesn't mean they don't understand English. Also, most French people don't actually talk English but they do understand basics. So if Kim was to say "my ring is there in the drawer" or "take anything you want", they might understand. "how could Kim beg for her life if she was gagged, faaaaaake". Again, we don't know what really happened yet, but basically, if you get gagged, you don't get gagged 1 second after they enter your house. You most definitely have a couple seconds to beg for your life before that happens... "how could the security guard get here in two minutes ? fake". The article doesn't say he was there in two minutes, it says that he was there two minutes after they left, and presumably the assault lasted 6 minutes, which means it took him 8 minutes to get there, and apparently he was at a club not far from Kim's hotel. I'm not gonna give my reasoning for each comment but you get what I mean...
> 
> Back to what I was initially saying. How can you guys make fun of that situation ? Making fun of her being gagged, of her begging for her life... How is that funny ? Like, even if you don't like her... Why so much hate towards someone who has never done anything to you or anyone ? Imagine if that was happening to you or family/friends. Maybe you're gonna say I'm too sensitive or have no humour, but I'm sorry I don't find any of your comments funny. If this has really happened to Kim, all I feel is sorry for her. I'm not gonna be like "oh god that's terrible omgg poor Kimmm" but I don't find the situation funny whatsoever.



I agree with you too.


----------



## limom

Since this story is most likely fabricated and an insurance scam, why the self righteous outrage?
This perfectly put meme on the French facebook sums up the sentiment,


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> View attachment 3484832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this story is most likely fabricated and an insurance scam, why the self righteous outrage?
> This perfectly put meme on the French facebook sums up the sentiment,



How dreadful.  [emoji20]


----------



## stylemepretty

The K klan has been unusually quiet since Kim's ordeal. I imagine PMK has everyone in lockdown until they get their stories straight.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jikena said:


> I've been reading almost all your comments since the assault happened and I have to say I'm astonished by how nasty some of you are.
> 
> I get that Kim is a narcissist, self-centered fame wh#re, that got into the spotlight thanks to a sextape and that she's famous for nothing, we all know that. But she never did anything bad to anyone. She doesn't deserve getting assaulted/robbed. That's why I'm shocked that some of you guys think it's funny that she was gagged, that she was robbed, that the robbers asked her to spread her legs etc. No one deserves this. I'm not a fan of this family, and I criticize them sometimes, but I would never make jokes or be glad that something terrible happened to her.
> 
> We don't know yet if this really happened and she hasn't come forward with a proper story. All we know is what the media is giving us, and the story is always changing because they don't know the truth themselves. Some of your comments are... kind of dumb, I'm sorry. When you guys say "why hasn't she explained herself already". Well, maybe because she just had something traumatic happen to her and doesn't have any justification to give to anyone. I mean, if I was a celebrity and that happened to me, I wouldn't be like "oh hurry, I have to tell people what happened of they're gonna think it's fake !". I don't think you'd be thinking that two days after getting assaulted. "how come the robbers understood where the ring was if they weren't speaking English". Obviously, they're not gonna talk English between them if they're French. That doesn't mean they don't understand English. Also, most French people don't actually talk English but they do understand basics. So if Kim was to say "my ring is there in the drawer" or "take anything you want", they might understand. "how could Kim beg for her life if she was gagged, faaaaaake". Again, we don't know what really happened yet, but basically, if you get gagged, you don't get gagged 1 second after they enter your house. You most definitely have a couple seconds to beg for your life before that happens... "how could the security guard get here in two minutes ? fake". The article doesn't say he was there in two minutes, it says that he was there two minutes after they left, and presumably the assault lasted 6 minutes, which means it took him 8 minutes to get there, and apparently he was at a club not far from Kim's hotel. I'm not gonna give my reasoning for each comment but you get what I mean...
> 
> Back to what I was initially saying. How can you guys make fun of that situation ? Making fun of her being gagged, of her begging for her life... How is that funny ? Like, even if you don't like her... Why so much hate towards someone who has never done anything to you or anyone ? Imagine if that was happening to you or family/friends. Maybe you're gonna say I'm too sensitive or have no humour, but I'm sorry I don't find any of your comments funny. If this has really happened to Kim, all I feel is sorry for her. I'm not gonna be like "oh god that's terrible omgg poor Kimmm" but I don't find the situation funny whatsoever.



Damn you wrote a novel it really isn't that serious hahah. 
Also most of everything you are reading (via TMZ) is coming from Kim (per them)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

stylemepretty said:


> The K klan has been unusually quiet since Kim's ordeal. I imagine PMK has everyone in lockdown until they get their stories straight.



Kylie did snapchat the other day to remind people her lip kits were going to be available


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> View attachment 3484832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this story is most likely fabricated and an insurance scam, why the self righteous outrage?
> This perfectly put meme on the French facebook sums up the sentiment,


Imma need someone to translate this.  And yes French was one of my minors lol.


----------



## mkr

Oryx816 said:


> Wow....that can be problematic.  So if she is at a French boulangerie, and she is asked if she would like a baguette....ok, I won't finish that thought.
> 
> If she is in the market for a Japanese toilet while in France....then her interpretation would be more appropriate.


Come on now you know she couldn't understand buying a Japanese toilet in France.  She would need to fly to Japan for that.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kylie posted a pic of her bum on IG so there's that lol


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> Imma need someone to translate this.  And yes French was one of my minors lol.


Basically, a couple hung themselves because they could not make rent, yet the media is obsessed with Kim K's robbery.


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> Cdtracing, are you in Asia Pacific or  West Coast US?  Or neither?


Neither. East Coast US


----------



## mkr

Jikena said:


> I've been reading almost all your comments since the assault happened and I have to say I'm astonished by how nasty some of you are.
> 
> I get that Kim is a narcissist, self-centered fame wh#re, that got into the spotlight thanks to a sextape and that she's famous for nothing, we all know that. But she never did anything bad to anyone. She doesn't deserve getting assaulted/robbed. That's why I'm shocked that some of you guys think it's funny that she was gagged, that she was robbed, that the robbers asked her to spread her legs etc. No one deserves this. I'm not a fan of this family, and I criticize them sometimes, but I would never make jokes or be glad that something terrible happened to her.
> 
> We don't know yet if this really happened and she hasn't come forward with a proper story. All we know is what the media is giving us, and the story is always changing because they don't know the truth themselves. Some of your comments are... kind of dumb, I'm sorry. When you guys say "why hasn't she explained herself already". Well, maybe because she just had something traumatic happen to her and doesn't have any justification to give to anyone. I mean, if I was a celebrity and that happened to me, I wouldn't be like "oh hurry, I have to tell people what happened of they're gonna think it's fake !". I don't think you'd be thinking that two days after getting assaulted. "how come the robbers understood where the ring was if they weren't speaking English". Obviously, they're not gonna talk English between them if they're French. That doesn't mean they don't understand English. Also, most French people don't actually talk English but they do understand basics. So if Kim was to say "my ring is there in the drawer" or "take anything you want", they might understand. "how could Kim beg for her life if she was gagged, faaaaaake". Again, we don't know what really happened yet, but basically, if you get gagged, you don't get gagged 1 second after they enter your house. You most definitely have a couple seconds to beg for your life before that happens... "how could the security guard get here in two minutes ? fake". The article doesn't say he was there in two minutes, it says that he was there two minutes after they left, and presumably the assault lasted 6 minutes, which means it took him 8 minutes to get there, and apparently he was at a club not far from Kim's hotel. I'm not gonna give my reasoning for each comment but you get what I mean...
> 
> Back to what I was initially saying. How can you guys make fun of that situation ? Making fun of her being gagged, of her begging for her life... How is that funny ? Like, even if you don't like her... Why so much hate towards someone who has never done anything to you or anyone ? Imagine if that was happening to you or family/friends. Maybe you're gonna say I'm too sensitive or have no humour, but I'm sorry I don't find any of your comments funny. If this has really happened to Kim, all I feel is sorry for her. I'm not gonna be like "oh god that's terrible omgg poor Kimmm" but I don't find the situation funny whatsoever.


You are entitled to your opinion and I respect that.
Many of us don't believe it happened, hence the crude jokes and antics.  If we felt this had really happened it would be an entirely different conversation.


----------



## cdtracing

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She probably gestured or pointed where it was at. I don't get why not understanding English has anything to do with it, they had guns. They wanted the ring, she showed them where it was, and they took it and then some.



The language isn't a big deal.  The media is going on about how they didn't speak English & she didn't speak French.  Apparently,  the only common  word was ring according to the stories. If someone is robbed in another country, you wouldn't expect to be robbed in your native tongue. Media makes a big deal out of it & contributes to the whole convoluted mess.


----------



## Oryx816

cdtracing said:


> Neither. East Coast US



I'm originally an East Coast girl too.  [emoji482]


----------



## White Orchid

OK, OK, I'll try and be a little more sympathetic.


----------



## White Orchid

OK, I tried.  Didn't work


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> OK, OK, I'll try and be a little more sympathetic.


LIARLIARPANTSONFIRE!


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> I'm originally an East Coast girl too.  [emoji482]


Well East coast girls are hip, I really dig those styles they wear...

Sorry, I'll behave.  We had that one minute silence yet?


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> OK, I tried.  Didn't work


----------



## limom

I don't think that even PMK expected the way people are reacting to the story.
Except for celebrities who live on their own planet, most everyday people either don't care, don't believe it even happened and a large majority is kinda happy about it.
And finally, the fashion world ie Kunty Karl finally let out how they really feel about Kim, she is an idiot who can't even floss responsibly.
I would be interested to see how PMK is going to spin this situation.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Well East coast girls are hip, I really dig those styles they wear...
> 
> Sorry, I'll behave.  We had that one minute silence yet?



I'm also from the South so......and the Southern girls with the way they talk.....


----------



## White Orchid

Karl basically said, but in a more diplomatic way, you keep boasting about your wealth, it's gonna come back and bite you in your fat a$$.


----------



## beekmanhill

Karl has a pretty fat mouth, and had a big fat ass himself for a long time back in the day.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Karl has a pretty fat mouth, and had a big fat ass himself for a long time back in the day.


Perhaps, but Choupette and Karl are well protected.


----------



## mkr

Maybe he shoulda shut up about it but I'm glad he did it.  You know there's a lot more out there like him who wanna say it.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Maybe he shoulda shut up about it but I'm glad he did it.  You know there's a lot more out there like him who wanna say it.



I agree.  I think he just said what so many in the fashion world are thinking.  Just goes to show not everyone is buying what she's selling.


----------



## clydekiwi

Her and the K bunch have been very quiet. Not one peep


----------



## Jayne1

So, back on track…  lol  Here's an interesting read:

*Why it’s so hard to trust the Kardashian who cried wolf*
_By Maureen Callahan_

_At what point is it acceptable to doubt a Kardashian?

As celebrity peers took to Twitter to criticize anyone who made light of the situation, conflicting details continued to emerge about Kim Kardashian’s reported robbery in Paris.

First, Kim had been asleep, alone, in a posh, super-secret, no-address building favored by celebrities. Then her stylist was in the unit, but not on the same floor. Two armed men broke in. Within hours, it was five.

The robbers spoke English until they only spoke French. Her stylist called 911, except in Paris there is no 911 — you dial 112. But she may have just texted her bodyguard because cell service was bad.

The intruders gagged and bound Kim and tossed her in a marble tub while they robbed her of $11 million worth of jewelry and escaped on bicycles, which she may or may not have seen from her balcony, where she ran screaming after freeing herself in an ordeal lasting six minutes.

Skepticism spread online.
“It’s all bogus. I hope she goes to jail,” said one commenter.

“Their dumb show is about to be cancelled for low ratings,” said another. “No act or stunt is too vile.”

Given the Kardashians’ history of manipulating people and truth for profit and fame, it’s a karmic reaction.

Since “Keeping Up With the Kardashians” premiered in 2007, the family’s hunger for fame has been insatiable; it’s long rumored that Kim Kardashian’s sex tape, leaked that same year, was a publicity stunt orchestrated by momager Kris.

In 2012, TMZ reported that Kris Humphries, Kim’s husband of 72 days, told an ex-girlfriend that Kris Jenner told Kim to make a sex tape, and upon viewing it, told Kim it wasn’t “pretty enough” and ordered a reshoot.

Humphries is just one of many churned and burned through Kardashian contrivances. Last October, I wrote about this (sorry to say) extensively. In addition to Humphries, an NBA player who married Kim in a two-part E! special — only to learn about his impending divorce on the news — Khloe Kardashian’s estranged husband, Lamar Odom, has had similar experiences.

“He kept saying he was better than the Kardashians and f—k them,” a friend told the Daily Mail after Odom’s near-fatal overdose last October. “He said all they had ever done for him was exploit him for the show. He went through every one of them — Kim, Kris, Caitlyn . . . He felt chewed up and spat out.”
on a divorcing Brad and Angelina.

Up until 48 hours ago, that is.
_
*Why Kim had no security the night she was robbed*
_Of course, Kim’s robbery could very well be true, and, if so, the details are horrifying. But as the biggest “reality” star of the past two decades, Kim Kardashian has become famous for her ability to control her own reality and to define it for us, to control her own narrative. The very notion of some aspect of her story being out of her control seems, ironically, unreal.

The whole debate may seem silly, but there are serious ramifications: France has suffered three terrorist attacks in less than two years. Tourism is down. France has long been in a state of emergency.

“What happened to [Kim Kardashian] is running nonstop on every channel,” French National Assembly member Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet told Europe1. “Do you realize the kind of anti-commercial this is for Paris?”

Finally, and most curiously of all: The Selfie Queen of the Free World took no photos of her bruises or lacerations, no video of her ransacked room. What kind of reality star is that?
_
http://nypost.com/2016/10/04/why-its-so-hard-to-trust-the-kardashian-who-cried-wolf/


----------



## lilapot

mkr said:


> You are entitled to your opinion and I respect that.
> Many of us don't believe it happened, hence the crude jokes and antics.  If we felt this had really happened it would be an entirely different conversation.



Agree with everything Mkr said. Just to add, I don't get why people who say they are not fans (There are many online) actually take the time to write long posts and argue or fight with other people to defend the Ks. I'm not exactly talking about you but there are many out there. They get emotionally invested over this whole Kim issue and I think it's a waste of their time. As has been discussed here several times, the Ks live for this. They thrive because of this. This is business for them. They don't care whether it's good or bad publicity because it brings $$$ to the family. So I'd say they really don't need defending and they also never asked or thanked people who defended them. They are in their own "glamorous" world and they don't care about you/us.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'd respect Karl more if he had not invited them to the front row of his shows in the past.  Chanel was hardly going down the drain without publicity from the K's.


----------



## dangerouscurves

beekmanhill said:


> Karl has a pretty fat mouth, and had a big fat ass himself for a long time back in the day.



And he said what we all think! Yay!!!


----------



## Chagall

I am extremely worried about Kim. I got no sleep last night.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

YSoLovely said:


> Never that. She'll just walk around with 10 bodyguards, drawing even more attention to herself.
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> I just saw this on LSA
> 
> Kim and Kanye had a 10 car motorcade from the airport back to their NYC apartment



unnecessary-the deed has already been done whats she expecting a second attack in US. Naw they just like to make an entrance.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

clydekiwi said:


> Her and the K bunch have been very quiet. Not one peep



Kylie posted a few hours ago a pic of her a$$ on IG


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> I am extremely worried about Kim. I got no sleep last night.


----------



## clydekiwi

Chagall said:


> I am extremely worried about Kim. I got no sleep last night.



Cmon?!


----------



## clevercat

Chagall said:


> I am extremely worried about Kim. I got no sleep last night.



Do I need to find a sarcasm font for you?


----------



## Chagall

clevercat said:


> Do I need to find a sarcasm font for you?


My smilies don't work on my iPhone. It kinda cramps my style lol.


----------



## tweegy

Jikena said:


> I've been reading almost all your comments since the assault happened and I have to say I'm astonished by how nasty some of you are.
> 
> I get that Kim is a narcissist, self-centered fame wh#re, that got into the spotlight thanks to a sextape and that she's famous for nothing, we all know that. But she never did anything bad to anyone. She doesn't deserve getting assaulted/robbed. That's why I'm shocked that some of you guys think it's funny that she was gagged, that she was robbed, that the robbers asked her to spread her legs etc. No one deserves this. I'm not a fan of this family, and I criticize them sometimes, but I would never make jokes or be glad that something terrible happened to her.
> 
> We don't know yet if this really happened and she hasn't come forward with a proper story. All we know is what the media is giving us, and the story is always changing because they don't know the truth themselves. Some of your comments are... kind of dumb, I'm sorry. When you guys say "why hasn't she explained herself already". Well, maybe because she just had something traumatic happen to her and doesn't have any justification to give to anyone. I mean, if I was a celebrity and that happened to me, I wouldn't be like "oh hurry, I have to tell people what happened of they're gonna think it's fake !". I don't think you'd be thinking that two days after getting assaulted. "how come the robbers understood where the ring was if they weren't speaking English". Obviously, they're not gonna talk English between them if they're French. That doesn't mean they don't understand English. Also, most French people don't actually talk English but they do understand basics. So if Kim was to say "my ring is there in the drawer" or "take anything you want", they might understand. "how could Kim beg for her life if she was gagged, faaaaaake". Again, we don't know what really happened yet, but basically, if you get gagged, you don't get gagged 1 second after they enter your house. You most definitely have a couple seconds to beg for your life before that happens... "how could the security guard get here in two minutes ? fake". The article doesn't say he was there in two minutes, it says that he was there two minutes after they left, and presumably the assault lasted 6 minutes, which means it took him 8 minutes to get there, and apparently he was at a club not far from Kim's hotel. I'm not gonna give my reasoning for each comment but you get what I mean...
> 
> Back to what I was initially saying. How can you guys make fun of that situation ? Making fun of her being gagged, of her begging for her life... How is that funny ? Like, even if you don't like her... Why so much hate towards someone who has never done anything to you or anyone ? Imagine if that was happening to you or family/friends. Maybe you're gonna say I'm too sensitive or have no humour, but I'm sorry I don't find any of your comments funny. If this has really happened to Kim, all I feel is sorry for her. I'm not gonna be like "oh god that's terrible omgg poor Kimmm" but I don't find the situation funny whatsoever.


Another one!


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> You are entitled to your opinion and I respect that.
> Many of us don't believe it happened, hence the crude jokes and antics.  If we felt this had really happened it would be an entirely different conversation.


Well SOMETHING happened and it was not nice to the girl. As she said, whether or not you like the girl you hear something traumatic happen to someone the appropriate response is concern.

This truly shows me how much people really hate and loathe this woman and its really boggling to me to put forth such negative energy onto someone that bares no basis on your life. Kim doesn't pay my bills. I crack up on the girl all the time. I'm all for jokes and silliness. But I read something happened and I would have the curiosity to say least shes ok...How she earned her money her fame that's her business...I don't lose sleep over it. But for some who actually want physical harm and something unfortunate happen to someone???...

Way some are acting you'd swear the woman was a tyrant...So as another poster said, no it isn't that serious.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Jikena said:


> I've been reading almost all your comments since the assault happened and I have to say I'm astonished by how nasty some of you are.



Yeah, I have to say I've been very surprised at the jokes about her being sexually assaulted, etc. I get that she might not be an easy person to sympathize with, but gosh.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Also

*Kim Kardashian's robbers are caught on 'million-to-one' CCTV image: Gang were spotted in nail salon MIRROR as they crept past sleeping guard and escaped on push bikes *

*Armed gang who targeted the 35-year-old have been captured on CCTV*
*Image of the gang was reflected into a mirror from a camera in a nail salon*
*French officers are still searching for the five armed men*
*Neighbours 'did not hear a thing' when Kim was screaming for help*
 *See more Kim Kardashian news as robbers are caught on CCTV image *
By RORY TINGLE and JENNIFER NEWTON FOR MAILONLINE and PETER ALLEN IN PARIS FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 10:31 EST, 4 October 2016 | UPDATED: 08:45 EST, 5 October 2016

The robbers who targeted Kim Kardashian and stole more than £8.5million worth of her jewellery were reportedly caught on CCTV as they crept past a sleeping guard and escaped on push bikes.

It was thought the armed gang avoided a police camera, which was not pointed at the front of her Paris apartment block and that local businesses didn't have any footage either.

However, now it has been revealed that the gang was caught in a 'million-to-one' image after a camera facing a mirror reflected their getaway.

According to The Sun, French police have now seized the footage from the Bel Ange nail salon on the same street as the apartment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...local-businesses-filmed-it.html#ixzz4MDclpJ7t


----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian Is 'Blaming Herself' After Armed Robbery, Doesn't Want Kanye West to Replace $4 Million Ring*

Kim Kardashian West is “blaming herself” after she was bound, gagged and robbed at gunpoint of nearly $11 million worth of jewelry in her Paris apartment.

Around 3 a.m. Paris time on Monday, five masked men wearing police jackets forced concierge at the No Name Hotel to show them to the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star’s room, where she was alone. Upon entering, 35-year-old Kardashian West’s hands and feet were bound with tape before she was locked in the bathroom while they stole a jewelry box worth $6.7 million in jewelry and a ring worth $4 million, police sources told _La Parisien_.

Since returning to the United States and being reunited with her children in New York, a source tells PEOPLE that the mother of two is pointing the finger at herself and taking the blame for showcasing her ring on social media.

“Kim’s in shock and blaming herself. She’s tearing herself up that she Snapchatted the ring so much and wore it all the time. This incident is making her question everything. How she dresses, what she does,” a source close to the Kardashian family tells PEOPLE.

Although the ring was from husband Kanye West, the E! personality doesn’t want it replaced. “Kanye wants to buy her the ring again but she just says she doesn’t want to think about it. He says he wants everything to go back to normal and for the incident to not affect their lives,” the source adds.

Shortly after the robbery, West was informed about the terrifying incident during his headlining set at Meadows Music & Arts Festival in Queens, New York on Sunday night, which he abruptly left citing a “family emergency.” Although another source tells PEOPLE that the rapper now feels “helpless,” he plans to increase the security surrounding his wife moving forward.

http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian...after-robbery-doesnt-want-kanye-replace-ring/


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't wish Kimmykakes to get killed or something


----------



## mrsinsyder

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't wish Kimmykakes to get killed or something


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

starrysky7 said:


> When "your friend" Karl throws you under the bus.




WTF IS COURTNEY LOVE AND HER DAUGHTER ON CRACK?!? ****ING BIZARRE!!!


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> *Kim Kardashian Is 'Blaming Herself' After Armed Robbery, Doesn't Want Kanye West to Replace $4 Million Ring*
> 
> Kim Kardashian West is “blaming herself” after she was bound, gagged and robbed at gunpoint of nearly $11 million worth of jewelry in her Paris apartment.
> 
> Around 3 a.m. Paris time on Monday, five masked men wearing police jackets forced concierge at the No Name Hotel to show them to the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star’s room, where she was alone. Upon entering, 35-year-old Kardashian West’s hands and feet were bound with tape before she was locked in the bathroom while they stole a jewelry box worth $6.7 million in jewelry and a ring worth $4 million, police sources told _La Parisien_.
> 
> Since returning to the United States and being reunited with her children in New York, a source tells PEOPLE that the mother of two is pointing the finger at herself and taking the blame for showcasing her ring on social media.
> 
> “Kim’s in shock and blaming herself. She’s tearing herself up that she Snapchatted the ring so much and wore it all the time. This incident is making her question everything. How she dresses, what she does,” a source close to the Kardashian family tells PEOPLE.
> 
> Although the ring was from husband Kanye West, the E! personality doesn’t want it replaced. “Kanye wants to buy her the ring again but she just says she doesn’t want to think about it. He says he wants everything to go back to normal and for the incident to not affect their lives,” the source adds.
> 
> Shortly after the robbery, West was informed about the terrifying incident during his headlining set at Meadows Music & Arts Festival in Queens, New York on Sunday night, which he abruptly left citing a “family emergency.” Although another source tells PEOPLE that the rapper now feels “helpless,” he plans to increase the security surrounding his wife moving forward.
> 
> http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian...after-robbery-doesnt-want-kanye-replace-ring/


Of course, she does not want him to replace the ring.
He needs the cash!


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Well SOMETHING happened and it was not nice to the girl. As she said, whether or not you like the girl you hear something traumatic happen to someone the appropriate response is concern.
> 
> This truly shows me how much people really hate and loathe this woman and its really boggling to me to put forth such negative energy onto someone that bares no basis on your life. Kim doesn't pay my bills. I crack up on the girl all the time. I'm all for jokes and silliness. But I read something happened and I would have the curiosity to say least shes ok...How she earned her money her fame that's her business...I don't lose sleep over it. But for some who actually want physical harm and something unfortunate happen to someone???...
> 
> Way some are acting you'd swear the woman was a tyrant...So as another poster said, no it isn't that serious.



Maybe something happened maybe not.  As for an appropriate response, you don't know what our initial reactions were, you only see what we post here.  We post a lot of jokes and sarcasm, it's a gossip thread.  I don't see anyone wishing her physical harm, maybe you can show some examples?  And even if there are are, they are entitled to their opinion the same as you and me.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> *Kim Kardashian Is 'Blaming Herself' After Armed Robbery, Doesn't Want Kanye West to Replace $4 Million Ring*
> 
> Kim Kardashian West is “blaming herself” after she was bound, gagged and robbed at gunpoint of nearly $11 million worth of jewelry in her Paris apartment.
> 
> Around 3 a.m. Paris time on Monday, five masked men wearing police jackets forced concierge at the No Name Hotel to show them to the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star’s room, where she was alone. Upon entering, 35-year-old Kardashian West’s hands and feet were bound with tape before she was locked in the bathroom while they stole a jewelry box worth $6.7 million in jewelry and a ring worth $4 million, police sources told _La Parisien_.
> 
> Since returning to the United States and being reunited with her children in New York, a source tells PEOPLE that the mother of two is pointing the finger at herself and taking the blame for showcasing her ring on social media.
> 
> “Kim’s in shock and blaming herself. She’s tearing herself up that she Snapchatted the ring so much and wore it all the time. This incident is making her question everything. How she dresses, what she does,” a source close to the Kardashian family tells PEOPLE.
> 
> Although the ring was from husband Kanye West, the E! personality doesn’t want it replaced. “Kanye wants to buy her the ring again but she just says she doesn’t want to think about it. He says he wants everything to go back to normal and for the incident to not affect their lives,” the source adds.
> 
> Shortly after the robbery, West was informed about the terrifying incident during his headlining set at Meadows Music & Arts Festival in Queens, New York on Sunday night, which he abruptly left citing a “family emergency.” Although another source tells PEOPLE that the rapper now feels “helpless,” he plans to increase the security surrounding his wife moving forward.
> 
> http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian...after-robbery-doesnt-want-kanye-replace-ring/



This story continues to morph.  Personally, I don't understand there not being security cameras at the "no address" hotel.  I get that there are private residences that have been converted to apartments for people to buy or rent, especially for the "rich & famous", so the lack of security cameras is puzzling to me.  Wealthy people have surveillance security cameras all over their personal residences so it would stand to reason they would want the same level of security where ever they stay when abroad. Also, if traveling with a jewelry collection valued in the millions, why would someone not have a security team & a plan of action to keep said valuables safe?  I also cannot wrap my head around the robbers making their escape on bicycles; motorcycles I would understand, but bicycles??  That doesn't make any sense for a getaway. JMO

It's obvious she was targeted because of who she is....so I would hope that Kim & the whole Kartrashian family will take this whole event & people's reaction to it as a wake up call, no matter how it all turns out.  While I don't think she will ever disappear from the spotlight, she can stop posting pictures of her bling all over social media as well as posting every move she makes.  Hopefully, she won't replace the ring & start posting pics of it everywhere. (I never understood  the need for the new ring in the first place....was her engagement ring not big & flashy enough?)  Logic dictates to me that if you put your life & flaunt everything you have out on social media for everyone to see, you're asking for trouble in some sense.  My husband & I never post on FB or anywhere if we're out of town or where we're going.  We'll take some pics of some interesting things & maybe post them after we have come back.  I have always felt that if you put out on social media that you're going on a trip & no one is at your home, you're advertising to burglars the time is ripe to rob your house.


----------



## limom

^^
It even happened to one member here who got robbed if I recall correctly.
I saw on the news that there was a camera at the entrance of the hotel/condo complex/ Aiborne Kimmie was staying at.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Maybe something happened maybe not.  As for an appropriate response, you don't know what our initial reactions were, you only see what we post here.  We post a lot of jokes and sarcasm, it's a gossip thread.  I don't see anyone wishing her physical harm, maybe you can show some examples?  And even if there are are, they are entitled to their opinion the same as you and me.




See, its not maybe it happened....whether you want to believe it or not some thing DID happen...
I think I've seen enough posts to gather the initial response. If some feel it was directed at them well, *shrug*...
And yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's why I'm expressing mine. My opinion is some folks take ish too far.


----------



## limom

tweegy said:


> See, its not maybe it happened....whether you want to believe it or not some thing DID happen...
> I think I've seen enough posts to gather the initial response. If some feel it was directed at them well, *shrug*...
> And yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's why I'm expressing mine. My opinion is some folks take ish too far.


Girl, you have no idea how much crueler people are on twitter and the like.
Some are saying they wish she was dead, other said she was disappointed that they did not run a train on her...,
Really horrific stuff.
I don't get that impression here. I think that most here do not believed it even happened


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> See, its not maybe it happened....whether you want to believe it or not some thing DID happen...
> I think I've seen enough posts to gather the initial response. If some feel it was directed at them well, *shrug*...
> And yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's why I'm expressing mine. My opinion is some folks take ish too far.


Well my initial response was to believe something happened but I never posted that.  Go figure.


----------



## iluvmybags

Wait, huh? They had time to speak to one another? She answered their demands? When did she beg for her life? I thought she was gagged? and A PHONE INTERVIEW from the States with the Police? There's only one way TMZ is gonna get details of a phone call between Kim & the Paris Police, and it ain't the police reports!
_
Kim Kardashian reportedly asked the concierge at her luxury Paris apartment if they were 'going to die' after he led five armed robbers inside her flat in the early hours of Monday morning.
The overnight door man took the armed men dressed in police uniforms up to Kim's apartment via her private elevator, opened her armoured door and reportedly remained inside the flat the 'whole time' during the raid that saw her held up with a gun to her head.
TMZ reports Kim told police in a phone interview from New York: 'He opened the door and led them [the robbers] up and was in there the whole time.'
The terrified star reportedly asked the concierge 'Are we gonna die?' and he calmly replied, 'I don't know'.
Kim's hands and feet were bound with cable ties during the robbery and she is believed to have been dumped in her marble bath tub after answering the men's demands and pointing to her millions of dollars worth of _



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...w-police-focus-key-witness.html#ixzz4MDn9FogV 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> I also cannot wrap my head around the robbers making their escape on bicycles; motorcycles I would understand, but bicycles??  That doesn't make any sense for a getaway. JMO



This actually does make sense to me. In a large city traffic is usually congested and unpredictable. A getaway car could get blocked in. Bikes are quick and generally go unnoticed, they can ride on sidewalks, and the thieves could split up and go in different directions if they were pursued.


----------



## tweegy

Eh....


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> Lol.
> It is too depressing to even joke about the orange one.



What does George Hamilton have to do with all this? [emoji3]


----------



## lallybelle

I don't know, While I believe she was robbed, I can't help but feel like the events are totally over-dramatized. Especially Kim going all Macguyver and **** breaking out of her restraints she says she was in. But really while it was probably scary, people everyday get killed, raped, robbed, etc. It unfortunately can be a scary world. I wish the media would STFU already as if HER story or her life is so damn more important than any one else. [/endrant] I am glad she wasn't hurt, because humanity.


----------



## dangerouscurves

iluvmybags said:


> Wait, huh? They had time to speak to one another? She answered their demands? When did she beg for her life? I thought she was gagged? and A PHONE INTERVIEW from the States with the Police? There's only one way TMZ is gonna get details of a phone call between Kim & the Paris Police, and it ain't the police reports!
> _
> Kim Kardashian reportedly asked the concierge at her luxury Paris apartment if they were 'going to die' after he led five armed robbers inside her flat in the early hours of Monday morning.
> The overnight door man took the armed men dressed in police uniforms up to Kim's apartment via her private elevator, opened her armoured door and reportedly remained inside the flat the 'whole time' during the raid that saw her held up with a gun to her head.
> TMZ reports Kim told police in a phone interview from New York: 'He opened the door and led them [the robbers] up and was in there the whole time.'
> The terrified star reportedly asked the concierge 'Are we gonna die?' and he calmly replied, 'I don't know'.
> Kim's hands and feet were bound with cable ties during the robbery and she is believed to have been dumped in her marble bath tub after answering the men's demands and pointing to her millions of dollars worth of _
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...w-police-focus-key-witness.html#ixzz4MDn9FogV
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



And the plot thickens.....


----------



## limom

Oryx816 said:


> What does George Hamilton have to do with all this? [emoji3]


The other one


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> This actually does make sense to me. In a large city traffic is usually congested and unpredictable. A getaway car could get blocked in. Bikes are quick and generally go unnoticed, they can ride on sidewalks, and the thieves could split up and go in different directions if they were pursued.



Well...if you look at it that way, it would make sense.  That's why I think motorcycles or scooters would have been a better  choice.  Rob someone, quick getaway!!  But what do I know...I've never stolen anything nor have I ever been chased by the police so I've never had need for a quick getaway!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> What does George Hamilton have to do with all this? [emoji3]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> The other one



Ah, yes, Hulk Hogan.


----------



## iluvmybags

lallybelle said:


> I don't know, While I believe she was robbed, I can't help but feel like the events are totally over-dramatized. Especially Kim going all Macguyver and **** breaking out of her restraints she says she was in. But really while it was probably scary, people everyday get killed, raped, robbed, etc. It unfortunately can be a scary world. I wish the media would STFU already as if HER story or her life is so damn more important than any one else. [/endrant] I am glad she wasn't hurt, because humanity.


This is what I was thinking.  Maybe she was robbed.  Heck, maybe she was even held up at gun point.  But all these details! Bound & gagged, begging for her life, freeing herself within minutes, the assistant calling Kourtney instead of the police -- and the story keeps changing.  Not to mention, how would TMZ get specific details of a telephone call between Kim & the Parisian police?  I doubt the police are giving a statement to a TMZ reporter, which only leaves one source -- a Kardashian.  Something may (or may not) have happened, but I don't believe it was anywhere near as dramatic as the media is reporting


----------



## Chagall

Chagall said:


> She MAY have been robbed and then gone to town embellishing the story after.


Quoting myself here but I said it May have happened then dresses up and embellished. She does not stick to the truth generally (and requires constant attention) therefore earning a reputation for being dishonest, and someone who will do anything for attention. When you live like that as I remember someone above posting, and cry wolf, in the reality you are not believed. That's life. What do you expect.


----------



## terebina786

bag-mania said:


> *Kim Kardashian Is 'Blaming Herself' After Armed Robbery, Doesn't Want Kanye West to Replace $4 Million Ring*
> 
> Kim Kardashian West is “blaming herself” after she was bound, gagged and robbed at gunpoint of nearly $11 million worth of jewelry in her Paris apartment.
> 
> Around 3 a.m. Paris time on Monday, five masked men wearing police jackets forced concierge at the No Name Hotel to show them to the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star’s room, where she was alone. Upon entering, 35-year-old Kardashian West’s hands and feet were bound with tape before she was locked in the bathroom while they stole a jewelry box worth $6.7 million in jewelry and a ring worth $4 million, police sources told _La Parisien_.
> 
> Since returning to the United States and being reunited with her children in New York, a source tells PEOPLE that the mother of two is pointing the finger at herself and taking the blame for showcasing her ring on social media.
> 
> “*Kim’s in shock and blaming herself. She’s tearing herself up that she Snapchatted the ring so much and wore it all the time. This incident is making her question everything. How she dresses, what she does*,” a source close to the Kardashian family tells PEOPLE.
> 
> Although the ring was from husband Kanye West, the E! personality doesn’t want it replaced. “Kanye wants to buy her the ring again but she just says she doesn’t want to think about it. He says he wants everything to go back to normal and for the incident to not affect their lives,” the source adds.
> 
> Shortly after the robbery, West was informed about the terrifying incident during his headlining set at Meadows Music & Arts Festival in Queens, New York on Sunday night, which he abruptly left citing a “family emergency.” Although another source tells PEOPLE that the rapper now feels “helpless,” he plans to increase the security surrounding his wife moving forward.
> 
> http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian...after-robbery-doesnt-want-kanye-replace-ring/



Get ready for a whole new Kim when she emerges.  I won't be surprised that she's getting her implants and butt reduced and re-emerging as as more demure, lady-like version.


----------



## limom

Oryx816 said:


> Ah, yes, Hulk Hogan.


Dang, I never realized how many orange men 
Were out there


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> Lol.
> It is too depressing to even joke about the orange one.


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> What does George Hamilton have to do with all this? [emoji3]



I guess we're going to start a side conversation about Extra Crispy Kentucky Fried Chicken!!


----------



## Hobbsy

cdtracing said:


> This story continues to morph.  Personally, I don't understand there not being security cameras at the "no address" hotel.  I get that there are private residences that have been converted to apartments for people to buy or rent, especially for the "rich & famous", so the lack of security cameras is puzzling to me.  Wealthy people have surveillance security cameras all over their personal residences so it would stand to reason they would want the same level of security where ever they stay when abroad. Also, if traveling with a jewelry collection valued in the millions, why would someone not have a security team & a plan of action to keep said valuables safe?  I also cannot wrap my head around the robbers making their escape on bicycles; motorcycles I would understand, but bicycles??  That doesn't make any sense for a getaway. JMO
> 
> It's obvious she was targeted because of who she is....so I would hope that Kim & the whole Kartrashian family will take this whole event & people's reaction to it as a wake up call, no matter how it all turns out.  While I don't think she will ever disappear from the spotlight, she can stop posting pictures of her bling all over social media as well as posting every move she makes.  Hopefully, she won't replace the ring & start posting pics of it everywhere. (I never understood  the need for the new ring in the first place....was her engagement ring not big & flashy enough?)  Logic dictates to me that if you put your life & flaunt everything you have out on social media for everyone to see, you're asking for trouble in some sense.  My husband & I never post on FB or anywhere if we're out of town or where we're going.  We'll take some pics of some interesting things & maybe post them after we have come back.  I have always felt that if you put out on social media that you're going on a trip & no one is at your home, you're advertising to burglars the time is ripe to rob your house.


This! I am far from wealthy and don't have a $4 million dollar e ring......but I never, ever post I'm away from home on any kind of social media. There are nut cases everywhere and I don't need or want one to know heyyyy I'm not home!!!


----------



## sdkitty

tweegy said:


> Well SOMETHING happened and it was not nice to the girl. As she said, whether or not you like the girl you hear something traumatic happen to someone the appropriate response is concern.
> 
> This truly shows me how much people really hate and loathe this woman and its really boggling to me to put forth such negative energy onto someone that bares no basis on your life. Kim doesn't pay my bills. I crack up on the girl all the time. I'm all for jokes and silliness. But I read something happened and I would have the curiosity to say least shes ok...How she earned her money her fame that's her business...I don't lose sleep over it. But for some who actually want physical harm and something unfortunate happen to someone???...
> 
> Way some are acting you'd swear the woman was a tyrant...So as another poster said, no it isn't that serious.



they have no credibility - hence the doubt that this really happened
and they have become very rich through no real talent, skills, or work - so they are resented.  then she (if the story is true) goes carrying $10 mil worth of jewelry while travelling?  and has no bodyguard?
If this really happened it would be traumatic; I'll give her that.


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> Get ready for a whole new Kim when she emerges.  I won't be surprised that she's getting her implants and butt reduced and re-emerging as as more demure, lady-like version.


Great. She will finally fit in haute couture.


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> °^^^ That's what I mean, save the tactless jokes and poking fun at what could be near assault, robbery etc on someone who actually deserves it.... like Donald *****.


And Donald ***** is a bad person? He deserves to be assaulted and robbed???!!! Pot call the kettle black much??!?!?!


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I guess we're going to start a side conversation about Extra Crispy Kentucky Fried Chicken!!


WHAT?!?!


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> And Donald ***** is a bad person? He deserves to be assaulted and robbed???!!! Pot call the kettle black much??!?!?!


How about we stay away from politics please and thank you!


----------



## BagBerry13

Jeez! Who knew Kim K is so efficient. Within six minutes she got sexually harassed, talked to the concierge, begged for her life, showed the robbers the jewellry, got tied up and gagged while being removed to the bathtub, then freed herself just to see in time how the robbers left on bikes. Man, if you get in a hairy situation next time you want Kim K by your side.


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> Dang, I never realized how many orange men
> Were out there



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Let's not forget the ladies!  
I'll start....

Lindsay Lohan


Note: Kim started out as an Oompa Loompa so this activity and discussion of fellow Orange Glo celebs is relevant to her thread. [emoji6]


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> How about we stay away from politics please and thank you!


Just felt the need to point out that no one "deserves" to be robbed and assaulted. I'm done.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hobbsy said:


> And Donald ***** is a bad person? He deserves to be assaulted and robbed???!!! Pot call the kettle black much??!?!?!



Did I actually say that " ?!?!?!?!?!" No I did not. ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Jeez! Who knew Kim K is so efficient. Within six minutes she got sexually harassed, talked to the concierge, begged for her life, showed the robbers the jewellry, got tied up and gagged while being removed to the bathtub, then freed herself just to see in time how the robbers left on bikes. Man, if you get in a hairy situation next time you want Kim K by your side.


So she was the one who freed the concierge then too right?


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Did I actually say that " ?!?!?!?!?!" No I did not. ?!?!?!?!?!?!


Close enough!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hobbsy said:


> Close enough!



Not really. I meant save the annoyance for someone who actually deserves it and who actually has power to ruin lives.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Just felt the need to point out that no one "deserves" to be robbed and assaulted. I'm done.


Duly noted.


----------



## Oryx816

I heard the show was being rebranded as "Keeping up with Kim Kenobi".

May the force be with her....


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> °^^^ That's what I mean, save the tactless jokes and poking fun at what could be near assault, robbery etc on someone who actually deserves it.... like Donald *****.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> Did I actually say that " ?!?!?!?!?!" No I did not. ?!?!?!?!?!?!



Uuuh, yuh kinda did sweetie...lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ha, then it was written the wrong way. I wouldn't say he deserves all those things described, but merely that someone who has more power than Kim to affect folks' lives negatively would deserve annoyance.


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> This! I am far from wealthy and don't have a $4 million dollar e ring......but I never, ever post I'm away from home on any kind of social media. There are nut cases everywhere and I don't need or want one to know heyyyy I'm not home!!!



I do not live anywhere near the stratosphere lifestyle these people live, but we have security cameras at our house along with security dogs.  If we do go out of town, we pay one of our sons to house sit for us & phone calls are forwarded to our cell phones so it still seems like were still in town.  We just don't advertise that we're away.  The only people we notify is our bank & that depends on where we are traveling to.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Uuuh, yuh kinda did sweetie...lol



I do think he deserves it, though. But I won't say anything about him further as it might violate the forum rules.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I've been reading almost all your comments since the assault happened and I have to say I'm astonished by how nasty some of you are.


Not sure why you're astonished, the general tone of this thread is nasty comment about Kim.


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ha, then it was written the wrong way. I wouldn't say he deserves all those things described, but merely that someone who has more power than Kim to affect folks' lives negatively would deserve annoyance.


Many, many people like him.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> So she was the one who freed the concierge then too right?


Probably. She sure had a few minutes left.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> WHAT?!?!



George Hamilton plays the Extra Crispy version of Col Sanders on some of the Kentucky Fried Chicken commercials on TV.  It's pretty funny & kind of creepy.


----------



## tweegy

Well maybe Kim just thought nothing like this can happen to her.. We've seen her being photo'd with what one bodyguard and sometimes none.... And she started somewhat normal...Yes we even me, take precautions cause we know what the world is like out there. But there are some that don't.. Maybe this is the wake up call she needed to tighten her ish up.. Things happen for a reason. 

Folks at the hotel or in the area may have seen how she moved around and took advantage of the opportunity... It happens..

Thing is in Kardashian fashion they will exploit this...I'm not surprised that they would. That's how they make their money..


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> Many, many people like him.


For some reason, I read that in the Don's voice and chuckled myself up. lol


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> George Hamilton plays the Extra Crispy version of Col Sanders on some of the Kentucky Fried Chicken commercials on TV.  It's pretty funny & kind of creepy.


That's funny.  Umma go google it!


----------



## Hobbsy

BagBerry13 said:


> Probably. She sure had a few minutes left.


I wish she could have squeezed world peace in there!


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Many, many people like him.


Hobbsy, Orchid is calling you from her corner.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Probably. She sure had a few minutes left.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

One minute she heard men coming up the stairs now they came through an armoured door??? 

Lawd


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Hobbsy, Orchid is calling you from her corner.


I'm shushing it now, never did like the corner! [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## berrydiva

I always find it amusing how any little bit of gossip is taken as such gospel.


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> I heard the show was being rebranded as "Keeping up with Kim Kenobi".
> 
> May the force be with her....


 I'm Dead!!!!


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Jayne1 said:


> Does the bodyguard carry a gun?  What would he have done if he barged in on a robbery where they supposedly had guns?  I prefer calling the police too.



Highly unlikely, I don't believe bodyguards for mere celebs are permitted/licensed to do so. High positioned government officials eg PMs/Royalty (not the K kind) yes.


----------



## berrydiva

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Highly unlikely, I don't believe bodyguards for mere celebs are permitted/licensed to do so. High positioned government officials eg PMs/Royalty (not the K kind) yes.


Lots of celeb bodyguards are former military, law enforcement, etc and do have permits to carry. Some of them do it as a side gig and are still active in duty. Even the ones who are just your "I workout a lot" type of dude has a permit to carry.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The last few pages, I just.....


----------



## stylemepretty

This story has more holes in it than a block of Swiss cheese. Has there actually been an official statement from someone in a position of authority? And I'm not referring to the 'spokesperson' on PMK's payroll.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Can someone clarify what this "PMK" stands for please?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pimp momma kris


SheikhaLVOE said:


> Can someone clarify what this "PMK" stands for please?


----------



## cdtracing

stylemepretty said:


> This story has more holes in it than a block of Swiss cheese. Has there actually been an official statement from someone in a position of authority? And I'm not referring to the 'spokesperson' on PMK's payroll.



Not that I'm aware of.  That's why this whole thing is convoluted in my opinion.  All these different stories from "sources" muddy up the water.  I, for one, would like to know who these "sources" are.  Some of the things being said are things that would have to come from someone in the K Klan.  Some how, I don't think the Paris police would release too many details about the incident while an active investigation is still going on.  All the different stories & details don't help to make this believable.


----------



## myown

Investigators in Paris are now trying to track down the gang responsible for holding Kim Kardashian at gun point at her luxury apartment and stealing £8.5million worth of jewellery. 

But mystery surrounds who was responsible for the raid or how the armed gang even managed to make it into the reality TV star's apartment. 

They struck at 2.30am on Monday, just hours after Kim wore her £3.5million engagement ring, given to her by rapper husband Kanye West, for only the second time on Snapchat. 

Here MailOnline poses 10 unanswered questions that remain following the heist in the French capital while martial arts guru Matt Fiddes, the former bodyguard of Michael Jackson, gives his view on the robbery:   



1. Why were Kim Kardashian and her best friend, the stylist Simone Harouche, by themselves in an unguarded flat with at least £8.5m worth of jewellery that Kim has pictured on social media? Family and other aides were staying less than a mile away at the Four Seasons George V Hotel.

Mr Fiddes told MailOnline that there was never an occasion when he was looking after Michael Jackson that he would be left completely alone.

He said: 'Michael used to tell me that he had never walked down the street alone without security since he was seven years old.

'She should have absolutely not have been left alone without security, it is all very fishy.

'When you are carrying expensive jewellery such as that, it is not unusual for the jewellery itself to have its own bodyguard.

'It's a different world now with social media and by showing off your wealth you are becoming a target.'

2. Why was there no CCTV whatsoever inside or directly outside the palatial apartment block – where flats rent for up to £8,000 a week? Such cameras not only detect the approach of criminals, but also deter them. 

Mr Fiddes says that a celebrity on Kim Kardashian's level should have had security cameras fitted not only outside the building but inside too.

He explained: 'A camera should have been fitted to the bedroom door where she was sleeping along with a sensor.

'A screen could have been set up in the chief of security's bedroom, and somebody would have watched it all night.

'It is standard procedure. There is something not right there.'


3.Why was only one night porter on duty in a block used to house some of the biggest stars in the world, including Madonna and Leonardo di Caprio? The block provides cooks, chauffers and other staff, so why not a 24/7 dedicated security team?

Mr Fiddes said it seems unusual that Kim's own security did not stay with her at the apartment.


He added: 'It is normal for celebrities on her level to bring your own security team.

'I would have said she should have had seven or eight security people on the ouside of the building and another two or three more trusted people inside.

'In America, when I was with Michael Jackson we would also have a link to local police and they would come right away if there was an incident.'



4. How did the gang get through a deadlocked armoured door that was also bolted from the inside? There was no sign of forced entry, and no reason whatsoever why anybody would have allowed unidentified men entry in the middle of the night. Even if they were falsely claiming to be police, a simple telephone call could have alerted bona fide officers.

Mr Fiddes said it would be normal for security teams to do a sweep of the building before there client would get there.

He explained: 'A high level celebrity would bring their own security team do to a complete sweep of the building.

'They would normally go to a place a day or two before the celebrity to a reccy and check out everything where their client would be.'


5. What information would the porter – who was tied up and gagged – have had about Ms Kardashian's whereabouts, movements, and personal security arrangements? It is standard policy in VIP portered blocks for residents to have absolute privacy, and not to divulge any information to what would amount to very junior and low paid staff members.

Mr Fiddes says that it is difficult to keep a celebrity's movements under wraps, especially when they are high profile.

But he added: 'You have people like maids and concierge in hotels, they will tell people who is staying there.

'Usually they will want autographs and the celebrity will oblige but that is why celebrities will bring their own security.'



6. Why did Ms Kardashian's bodyguard, Pascal Duvier, leave her alone to go to a nightclub? And how – apparently – did the gang know he was not there?

Mr Fiddes said that it is beyond belief that Mr Duvier was not with Kim, and instead was with her sister Kourtney at a nightclub.

He explained: 'My take on that is that you have to be willing to take a bullet to protect people and when you get to the stage you can't, that is when you have to move on.

'That was part of the reason why I left my job with MJ (Michael Jackson) because I had children.

'It seems that he has become more of a friend to Kim rather than an employee, you can see that when the prankster tried to grab her a few days earlier.

'He also has his own social media accounts, which we would not have been allowed to do at all.

'When I worked for Michael, we weren't even allowed to tell our wives or girlfriends where in the world we were.'

7. Why was Ms Kardashian allowed to leave France within a few hours of the crime, so as to return to the USA? 

It is common procedure for victims of serious crime to assist police and prosecutors with enquires for at least a few days afterwards. Key information could easily be forgotten if and when Ms Kardashian ever returns to Paris to speak to police again.


8. Why were only three bodyguards protecting members of the Kardashian clan in France during the country's ongoing State of Emergency, which was imposed following terrorist attacks in Paris? Kim Kardashian was meant to be in her own flat with one bodyguard, while the other two security men were with other family members at the George V.

Mr Fiddes said Kim may have been badly advised to go to Paris for fashion week given the current state of emergency in France.

He explained: 'When her security were doing their research, they would see Paris has had two major terror attacks recently.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...questions-Kardashian-heist.html#ixzz4ME5vLZ8O


----------



## berrydiva

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Can someone clarify what this "PMK" stands for please?


This question should be a sticky...along with "What's that scar on Kylie's leg"


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> This question should be a sticky...along with "What's that scar on Kylie's leg"


hahaha


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Lots of celeb bodyguards are former military, law enforcement, etc and do have permits to carry. Some of them do it as a side gig and are still active in duty. Even the ones who are just your "I workout a lot" type of dude has a permit to carry.


France has strict gun laws.
I will be surprised if the delicious Pascal carried.


----------



## cdtracing

myown said:


> Investigators in Paris are now trying to track down the gang responsible for holding Kim Kardashian at gun point at her luxury apartment and stealing £8.5million worth of jewellery.
> 
> But mystery surrounds who was responsible for the raid or how the armed gang even managed to make it into the reality TV star's apartment.
> 
> They struck at 2.30am on Monday, just hours after Kim wore her £3.5million engagement ring, given to her by rapper husband Kanye West, for only the second time on Snapchat.
> 
> Here MailOnline poses 10 unanswered questions that remain following the heist in the French capital while martial arts guru Matt Fiddes, the former bodyguard of Michael Jackson, gives his view on the robbery:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why were Kim Kardashian and her best friend, the stylist Simone Harouche, by themselves in an unguarded flat with at least £8.5m worth of jewellery that Kim has pictured on social media? Family and other aides were staying less than a mile away at the Four Seasons George V Hotel.
> 
> Mr Fiddes told MailOnline that there was never an occasion when he was looking after Michael Jackson that he would be left completely alone.
> 
> He said: 'Michael used to tell me that he had never walked down the street alone without security since he was seven years old.
> 
> 'She should have absolutely not have been left alone without security, it is all very fishy.
> 
> 'When you are carrying expensive jewellery such as that, it is not unusual for the jewellery itself to have its own bodyguard.
> 
> 'It's a different world now with social media and by showing off your wealth you are becoming a target.'
> 
> 2. Why was there no CCTV whatsoever inside or directly outside the palatial apartment block – where flats rent for up to £8,000 a week? Such cameras not only detect the approach of criminals, but also deter them.
> 
> Mr Fiddes says that a celebrity on Kim Kardashian's level should have had security cameras fitted not only outside the building but inside too.
> 
> He explained: 'A camera should have been fitted to the bedroom door where she was sleeping along with a sensor.
> 
> 'A screen could have been set up in the chief of security's bedroom, and somebody would have watched it all night.
> 
> 'It is standard procedure. There is something not right there.'
> 
> 
> 3.Why was only one night porter on duty in a block used to house some of the biggest stars in the world, including Madonna and Leonardo di Caprio? The block provides cooks, chauffers and other staff, so why not a 24/7 dedicated security team?
> 
> Mr Fiddes said it seems unusual that Kim's own security did not stay with her at the apartment.
> 
> 
> He added: 'It is normal for celebrities on her level to bring your own security team.
> 
> 'I would have said she should have had seven or eight security people on the ouside of the building and another two or three more trusted people inside.
> 
> 'In America, when I was with Michael Jackson we would also have a link to local police and they would come right away if there was an incident.'
> 
> 
> 
> 4. How did the gang get through a deadlocked armoured door that was also bolted from the inside? There was no sign of forced entry, and no reason whatsoever why anybody would have allowed unidentified men entry in the middle of the night. Even if they were falsely claiming to be police, a simple telephone call could have alerted bona fide officers.
> 
> Mr Fiddes said it would be normal for security teams to do a sweep of the building before there client would get there.
> 
> He explained: 'A high level celebrity would bring their own security team do to a complete sweep of the building.
> 
> 'They would normally go to a place a day or two before the celebrity to a reccy and check out everything where their client would be.'
> 
> 
> 5. What information would the porter – who was tied up and gagged – have had about Ms Kardashian's whereabouts, movements, and personal security arrangements? It is standard policy in VIP portered blocks for residents to have absolute privacy, and not to divulge any information to what would amount to very junior and low paid staff members.
> 
> Mr Fiddes says that it is difficult to keep a celebrity's movements under wraps, especially when they are high profile.
> 
> But he added: 'You have people like maids and concierge in hotels, they will tell people who is staying there.
> 
> 'Usually they will want autographs and the celebrity will oblige but that is why celebrities will bring their own security.'
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Why did Ms Kardashian's bodyguard, Pascal Duvier, leave her alone to go to a nightclub? And how – apparently – did the gang know he was not there?
> 
> Mr Fiddes said that it is beyond belief that Mr Duvier was not with Kim, and instead was with her sister Kourtney at a nightclub.
> 
> He explained: 'My take on that is that you have to be willing to take a bullet to protect people and when you get to the stage you can't, that is when you have to move on.
> 
> 'That was part of the reason why I left my job with MJ (Michael Jackson) because I had children.
> 
> 'It seems that he has become more of a friend to Kim rather than an employee, you can see that when the prankster tried to grab her a few days earlier.
> 
> 'He also has his own social media accounts, which we would not have been allowed to do at all.
> 
> 'When I worked for Michael, we weren't even allowed to tell our wives or girlfriends where in the world we were.'
> 
> 7. Why was Ms Kardashian allowed to leave France within a few hours of the crime, so as to return to the USA?
> 
> It is common procedure for victims of serious crime to assist police and prosecutors with enquires for at least a few days afterwards. Key information could easily be forgotten if and when Ms Kardashian ever returns to Paris to speak to police again.
> 
> 
> 8. Why were only three bodyguards protecting members of the Kardashian clan in France during the country's ongoing State of Emergency, which was imposed following terrorist attacks in Paris? Kim Kardashian was meant to be in her own flat with one bodyguard, while the other two security men were with other family members at the George V.
> 
> Mr Fiddes said Kim may have been badly advised to go to Paris for fashion week given the current state of emergency in France.
> 
> He explained: 'When her security were doing their research, they would see Paris has had two major terror attacks recently.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...questions-Kardashian-heist.html#ixzz4ME5vLZ8O



I agree with everything Matt Fiddes says here.  The lack of security is so puzzling to me.  And he is correct that the jewelry would have had it's own security team, especially if some of it was loaned to her for PFW.  It's the lack of these things that make this all seem very fishy!!


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> France has strict gun laws.
> I will be surprised if the delicious Pascal carried.


Well he is retired German military and carries that sweet fanny pack. lol. (the fanny packs are usually concealment holsters) But you're right, the French make it really difficult to clear weapons through even with a permit.


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> Well he is retired German military and carries that sweet fanny pack. lol.  But you're right, the French make it really difficult to clear weapons through even with a permit.


Well, also I assume the permit is only for the country where you got it. So having an American permit doesn't help you sh*t in France. Or Germany for that matter which has even stricter laws than France.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> I agree with everything Matt Fiddes says here.  The lack of security is so puzzling to me.  And he is correct that the jewelry would have had it's own security team, especially if some of it was loaned to her for PFW.  It's the lack of these things that make this all seem very fishy!!



I wonder if she could be held liable in any way for the loaned jewelry. Probably not, but I bet the people who loaned it to her assumed she had lots of security.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, also I assume the permit is only for the country where you got it. So having an American permit doesn't help you sh*t in France. Or Germany for that matter which has even stricter laws than France.


Permits aren't even universal in the US....there's no such thing as an American permit, you have to be permitted by your state; every state has different laws. I was only pointing out that celeb body guards are often carrying and in fact licensed to do so contrary to the comment I originally quoted.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I agree with everything Matt Fiddes says here.  The lack of security is so puzzling to me.  And he is correct that the jewelry would have had it's own security team, especially if some of it was loaned to her for PFW.  It's the lack of these things that make this all seem very fishy!!


wouldn't it be funny if this whole thing turned out to be staged for insurance fraud?  Lots of questions - big one for me why she was allowed to leave France and not assist in the police investigation and why would she not stay at the hotel were the rest of the family were.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> wouldn't it be funny if this whole thing turned out to be staged for insurance fraud?  Lots of questions - big one for me why she was allowed to leave France and not assist in the police investigation and why would she not stay at the hotel were the rest of the family were.


The entire story is fishy.
Whoopie who no longer cares what people think(thank you) also mentioned the story and wondered why she did not stay at the Ritz.
Plus, why won't she stays in Ye's private apartment?
So many elements are illogical.
As far as her staying in Paris, the police cannot require victims to stay only criminals.


----------



## scarlet555

BagBerry13 said:


> Jeez! Who knew Kim K is so efficient. Within six minutes she got sexually harassed, talked to the concierge, begged for her life, showed the robbers the jewellry, got tied up and gagged while being removed to the bathtub, then freed herself just to see in time how the robbers left on bikes. Man, if you get in a hairy situation next time you want Kim K by your side.


I really don't know if she could move that fast... I'm dead serious!  I am sure the French Police took pictures of all her bruises.  I figured she would be all bruised up if she did indeed move that fast, when fight or flight mode I suppose moving at the speed of the lightning could happen.  But man, I'd think she'd be more quiet about this if she really wanted to catch her robbers.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

I can think of many reasons id rather stay in my husbands apartment than at a hotel with family. maybe privacy, location, maybe just because she can...


----------



## limom

SheikhaLVOE said:


> I can think of many reasons id rather stay in my husbands apartment than at a hotel with family. maybe privacy, location, maybe just because she can...


But she was not there she was at this mysterious "hotel".


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

So apparently the whole episode lasted 6minutes!


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/kim-kardashian-breaking-down-tears-8980976

Now we have her screaming from her balcony...


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

So wait there are 2 locations on the go now?? From my understanding it was owned/rented out-hotel-apartments.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Plus, why won't she stays in Ye's private apartment?



Hey now, that apartment is for Kanye and Riccardo! Kim has no business being there.


----------



## zen1965

tweegy said:


> Well SOMETHING happened and it was not nice to the girl. As she said, whether or not you like the girl you hear something traumatic happen to someone the appropriate response is concern.
> 
> This truly shows me how much people really hate and loathe this woman and its really boggling to me to put forth such negative energy onto someone that bares no basis on your life. Kim doesn't pay my bills. I crack up on the girl all the time. I'm all for jokes and silliness. But I read something happened and I would have the curiosity to say least shes ok...How she earned her money her fame that's her business...I don't lose sleep over it. But for some who actually want physical harm and something unfortunate happen to someone???...
> 
> Way some are acting you'd swear the woman was a tyrant...So as another poster said, no it isn't that serious.



Well, Tweegy, this comment really surprised me. I guess not every celeb deserves this kind of consideration.*strollsovertoBrangelina*


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

So wait there are 2 locations on the go now?? From my understanding it was owned/rented out-hotel-apartments.


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> wouldn't it be funny if this whole thing turned out to be staged for insurance fraud?  Lots of questions - big one for me why she was allowed to leave France and not assist in the police investigation and *why would she not stay at the hotel were the rest of the family were.*





limom said:


> The entire story is fishy.
> Whoopie who no longer cares what people think(thank you) also mentioned the story and wondered *why she did not stay at the Ritz.*
> Plus,* why won't she stays in Ye's private apartment*?
> So many elements are illogical.
> As far as her staying in Paris, the police cannot require victims to stay only criminals.



These are some of the questions I have that just don't make sense.  Why was she & her stylist/friend at the no address hotel & the rest of the family at the Ritz?  If she didn't want to stay at the Ritz, why did Kourtney, Kendull, & PMK not stay at the no name with her?  Was she staying in Ye's private apt that he bought or was she renting a different one??(why would you rent a place to stay if you already owned a place to stay?)  So much that goes against any version of common sense....


----------



## sdkitty

SheikhaLVOE said:


> I can think of many reasons id rather stay in my husbands apartment than at a hotel with family. maybe privacy, location, maybe just because she can...


as Lilmom said, it wasn't her husband'd apt....also, don't the K's like to hang together?  If it was me, I might prefer to stay in a different location but that family has spent a lot of time living with their mom, haven't they?  (IDK, I just pick up bits and pieces about them -mostly from this thread)


----------



## tweegy

zen1965 said:


> Well, Tweegy, this comment really surprised me. I guess not every celeb deserves this kind of consideration.*strollsovertoBrangelina*









What???

Oh! You're saying how I was cracking up on brad angelina cause they were a result of breaking up a marriage...Yes cause its the exact same thing {sarcasm}..... lmao!!

If you think a divorce is the same thing as being held at gunpoint *thumbs up* good for you dear....


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

They stayed here before in 2014 also, its their residence of choice


----------



## mkr

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Highly unlikely, I don't believe bodyguards for mere celebs are permitted/licensed to do so. High positioned government officials eg PMs/Royalty (not the K kind) yes.





cdtracing said:


> These are some of the questions I have that just don't make sense.  Why was she & her stylist/friend at the no address hotel & the rest of the family at the Ritz?  If she didn't want to stay at the Ritz, why did Kourtney, Kendull, & PMK not stay at the no name with her?  Was she staying in Ye's private apt that he bought or was she renting a different one??(why would you rent a place to stay if you already owned a place to stay?)  So much that goes against any version of common sense....


Extremely rich and famous and prestigous people stay at the no name hotel.  Maybe she was keeping up with the Joneses.


----------



## bag-mania

*And the story changes again...

Kim Kardashian West Recalls Bizarre Interaction with Hotel Concierge Mid-Robbery in Police Interview*

A source tells PEOPLE Kardashian West gave an extensive interview with police by phone on Tuesday in which she detailed her interactions with the critical witness in the case: the hotel concierge who brought the five masked men dressed as police officers into her room at the No Address Hotel early Monday morning.

According to the source, Kardashian West told police the concierge was handcuffed when he opened the door to the apartment for the men after bringing them upstairs via the star’s private elevator.

According to the source, Kardashian West told police the concierge was present for the entire incident. The source adds that Kardashian West told police she engaged in conversation with the concierge, asking him if they were going to die, to which the concierge calmly responded he didn’t know.

The source says Kardashian West, 35, made it clear to police that the concierge was extremely calm throughout the scenario, despite being handcuffed and held at gunpoint.

According to the source, Kardashian West told police when the robbers left, they took the concierge with them and deposited him in the lobby with his hands still cuffed.

The men absconded with two cellphones and nearly $11 million worth of jewelry, including a $4 million ring.

Members of the paparazzi who were assigned to follow the star during Paris Fashion Week told PEOPLE Tuesday they suspect two of the robbers were following herthroughout the week.

According to the photographers, the same 15 to 17 members of the paparazzi have been following Kardashian West and her husband Kanye West for years, so when they noticed two additional men that were not out for photographs, they alerted the celebrity couple’s security.

The photographers have cooperated with police and supplied images. The Paris Prosecutor’s office has opened an investigation and Madame Agnes Thibault-Lecuivre, spokesperson for the Prosecutor’s office, told PEOPLE that “an investigation is open and at this time all possibilities are being looked at.”

Since returning to the United States and reuniting with her husband and children in New York, a source told PEOPLE Tuesday that Kardashian West is blaming herselffor showcasing her ring on social media.

“Kim’s in shock …. She’s tearing herself up that she Snapchatted the ring so much and wore it all the time,” said the insider. “This incident is making her question everything. How she dresses, what she does.”

Another source previously told PEOPLE the entire Kardashian-Jenner family “is cutting down on all public appearances for the time being.”

“This scared everyone,” said the source. “They’re not taking chances …. It was a really scary situation for the entire family and it’s just not worth it to put themselves out there unnecessarily right now.”

http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian...hotel-concierge-mid-robbery-police-interview/


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Lol I'll get all whacky now, shes a Libra-we like our down time, alone in peace, with ourselves. God knows who much she needs it being constantly surrounded.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Exactly...less contact with people also than staying at a hotel. Although this ultimately went against her it appears.


----------



## bag-mania

So the concierge was there the whole time. The initial reports were completely wrong.


----------



## mkr

SheikhaLVOE said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/kim-kardashian-breaking-down-tears-8980976
> 
> Now we have her screaming from her balcony...


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> I really don't know if she could move that fast... I'm dead serious!  I am sure the French Police took pictures of all her bruises.  I figured she would be all bruised up if she did indeed move that fast, when fight or flight mode I suppose moving at the speed of the lightning could happen.  But man, I'd think she'd be more quiet about this if she really wanted to catch her robbers.



And miss being the center of attention? Noooo!!! Remember her high school prom video? She's all about 'Me! Me! Me!'.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Lol I'll get all whacky now, shes a Libra-we like our down time, alone in peace, with ourselves. God knows who much she needs it being constantly surrounded.



You know you might not a libra anymore according to NASA's new discovery. Lol!


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> And miss being the center of attention? Noooo!!! Remember her high school prom video? She's all about 'Me! Me! Me!'.


"runs to google Kim's prom"


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

For those who mentioned id-ing paps/ppl that seemed out of place

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...heist-Paris-THREE-bodyguards-missed-them.html


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Ya so Ive heard lol. The characteristics will remain regardless of the label though.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Ya so Ive heard lol. The characteristics will remain regardless of the label though.


----------



## mrs moulds

SheikhaLVOE said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/kim-kardashian-breaking-down-tears-8980976
> 
> Now we have her screaming from her balcony...


If it were me, I would have been screaming too !
However, want to believe Kim, for I am sure that this was the scariest situation that she 'd has ever experienced, but, this family has no boundaries when it comes to publicity; so, I'm just guarded right now.


----------



## BagBerry13

SheikhaLVOE said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/kim-kardashian-breaking-down-tears-8980976
> 
> Now we have her screaming from her balcony...


So add this to the six minutes of hell. If she were that active throughout her daily life she'd lose a lot of weight without surgery.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

hahahah me too


----------



## mkr

I thought she took them to or told them where to find the ring and other jewelry.  It was on her hand in the snapchat photo


----------



## Hobbsy

I think it was Colonel Mustard in the library with a candlestick!!


----------



## clevercat




----------



## SheikhaLVOE

I definately believe it happened and was an inside job. And I feel awful for how she must have felt at the time BUT- she should have heeded previous advice. Im not even famous/quite as loaded as them and i'm quite private about what I own, who/where it's exposed, where I am. She is WELL KNOWN and she is making her possessions and wehereabouts well known without the relevant protection? ****ing irresponsible. Im a mom she cried-exactly. For the sake of your kids up your security ffs.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> I thought she took them to or told them where to find the ring and other jewelry.  It was on her hand in the snapchat photo


Please, don't try to make sense of it.





You'll find out the "truth" on the premiere episode.


----------



## mrs moulds

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3485213


Right!!!!  It's LIT in the Kardashian household


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> I think it was Colonel Mustard in the library with a candlestick!!


My favorite board game


----------



## Lounorada

Well, this thread has me like...


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> My favorite board game


Haha! I loved it too!


----------



## mkr

Was PFW more important than Rob/Chyna's baby shower?  Everyone was all over the map and not one K was with Rob.  Nothing adds up.

What ever happened to


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Was PFW more important than Rob/Chyna's baby shower?  Everyone was all over the map and not one K was with Rob.  Nothing adds up.
> 
> What ever happened to



Well, Kim and Rob hate each other, like, literally. She even told him not to show up at her wedding because he got so overweight. There's definitely no love lost between them.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

terebina786 said:


> Get ready for a whole new Kim when she emerges.  I won't be surprised that she's getting her implants and butt reduced and re-emerging as as more demure, lady-like version.



I'm thinking more of humanitarian UN spokes woman à la Angelina Julie helping starving kids in Africa or Syria. In marketing that's called rebranding or in the showbiz "reinventing yourself" as the sex bomb image has been milked to the latest drop and doesn't sell anymore. People love that kind of "sinner turned into a saint" kind of story...


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye is a lot of things but I really don't get why anyone would accuse him of setting Kim up...joking or not.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Back in the day when you could see the Armenian in her-would love to know how she fixed the slight opposing eyeball thing she had going on back then.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Kanye is a lot of things but I really don't get why anyone would accuse him of setting Kim up...joking or not.


Me either.  If this was a scam I can see them doing it but without his knowledge.


----------



## mrs moulds

Lounorada said:


> Well, this thread has me like...


lolololol!!!!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

*Paris Police Blame Social Media for Kim Kardashian Robbery*

Police in Paris are now saying that Kim Kardashian’s social-media presence made her an easy target for the robbers who held her up at gunpoint in her Paris residence before making off with more than $10 million worth of jewelry.

A key part of Kardashian’s brand is her openness about her private life, not only on her E! reality show, but also on Instagram, Twitter, and Snapchat. While in Paris for Fashion Week, Kardashian continually posted about her activities, what she was wearing, and which shows she was attending. The chief spokesperson for the Paris police department, Johanna Primevert, believes Kardashian was targeted as a result, according to CNN.

“It was really the celebrity who was targeted, with possessions that had been seen and noticed via social media, and it was these goods that the attackers targeted,” Primevert told CNN.

Kardashian and her family have apparently decided to cut back on their public presences, and modify their approach to social media, after the Monday attack, _People_ reports. The robbery has also prompted Kardashian to beef up her security team, and to revaluate unnecessary risks, such as making public appearances.

“When something like this happens everything changes. Everything will change. It changes the whole family — how and where they travel,” a source told_ People_. “[Kim] will reassess traveling for work and feeling safe.”

Since the robbery, the Kardashian-Jenner clan has been conspicuously silent on social media. Kylie Jenner was the first of the sisters to return to social media on Tuesday, with a throwback Instagram post of a beach.

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/10/police-blame-kim-kardashians-social-media-for-robbery.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Kim has to cut back on social media, she might as well ball up in a corner and shrivel away.... her life IS social media


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> If Kim has to cut back on social media, she might as well ball up in a corner and shrivel away.... her life IS social media


She may not need to fully cut back. But she does need change her approach on it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She should take lessons from Janet Jackson


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> *Paris Police Blame Social Media for Kim Kardashian Robbery*
> 
> Police in Paris are now saying that Kim Kardashian’s social-media presence made her an easy target for the robbers who held her up at gunpoint in her Paris residence before making off with more than $10 million worth of jewelry.
> 
> A key part of Kardashian’s brand is her openness about her private life, not only on her E! reality show, but also on Instagram, Twitter, and Snapchat. While in Paris for Fashion Week, Kardashian continually posted about her activities, what she was wearing, and which shows she was attending. The chief spokesperson for the Paris police department, Johanna Primevert, believes Kardashian was targeted as a result, according to CNN.
> 
> “It was really the celebrity who was targeted, with possessions that had been seen and noticed via social media, and it was these goods that the attackers targeted,” Primevert told CNN.
> 
> Kardashian and her family have apparently decided to cut back on their public presences, and modify their approach to social media, after the Monday attack, _People_ reports. The robbery has also prompted Kardashian to beef up her security team, and to revaluate unnecessary risks, such as making public appearances.
> 
> “When something like this happens everything changes. Everything will change. It changes the whole family — how and where they travel,” a source told_ People_. “[Kim] will reassess traveling for work and feeling safe.”
> 
> Since the robbery, the Kardashian-Jenner clan has been conspicuously silent on social media. Kylie Jenner was the first of the sisters to return to social media on Tuesday, with a throwback Instagram post of a beach.
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/10/police-blame-kim-kardashians-social-media-for-robbery.html




Really?  We had no idea....


----------



## Tivo

I think Rob was trying to drop some knowledge on us way back when. This wasn't a joke.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Everyone is to blame except the MF's who actually did the crime.  I see.


----------



## mrsinsyder

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Everyone is to blame except the MF's who actually did the crime.  I see.



Right?!


----------



## terebina786

I don't believe there was a crime. Not until some kind of plausible evidence surfaces.  Right now it's all hearsay.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just think that the story gets more and more embellished as each day goes on.  I swear before Friday, Kim will have seen King Kong out the window trying to rescue her, but he couldn't get to the bad guys in time, so she had to fend for herself.


----------



## Chagall

Well this whole thing has gotten her loads of publicity which can be parlayed into income. TV interviews. Pap walks to the shrink to deal with the trauma. Way more people tuning into KUWTK. A week ago she was losing ground in the number of people showing any kind of interest in her which would cause MAJOR panic for her. She is now news worldwide and for a publicity hound that would have its agreeable side. Humm thinking.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Well this whole thing has gotten her loads of publicity which can be parlayed into income. TV interviews. Pap walks to the shrink to deal with the trauma. Way more people tuning into KUWTK. A week ago she was losing ground in the number of people showing any kind of interest in her which would cause MAJOR panic for her. She is now news worldwide and for a publicity hound that would have its agreeable side. Humm thinking.


I don't see how with what seems like most people not believing her and seemingly disgusted in the whole story right now.


----------



## mkr

I think I read on here that Kim gets paid every time someone clicks on her news articles.

So thank you to everyone who posts them here.  I don't wanna click.


----------



## limom

And the plot thickens:
Apparently the delicious fanny pack Pascal is bankrupt and owes one million euros
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-weeks-ago-debts-1MILLION.html#ixzz4MEzSJ9ir


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> I don't see how with what seems like most people not believing her and seemingly disgusted in the whole story right now.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I don't see how with what seems like most people not believing her and seemingly disgusted in the whole story right now.


believe her or not, we're talking about her.....that's all she needs.  negative attention is still attention


----------



## BagBerry13

Who isn't broke in or around this family??? I'm surprised they can still hold up this lifestyle.


----------



## Chagall

Well whether they believe her or not dosen't matter it sure is getting her a lot of publicity and to the K's any publicity is good even the bad.


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> I think it was Colonel Mustard in the library with a candlestick!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Chagall said:


> Well this whole thing has gotten her loads of publicity which can be parlayed into income. TV interviews. Pap walks to the shrink to deal with the trauma. Way more people tuning into KUWTK. A week ago she was losing ground in the number of people showing any kind of interest in her which would cause MAJOR panic for her. She is now news worldwide and for a publicity hound that would have its agreeable side. Humm thinking.



Before this "robbery" happened, this thread was barely moving, now it's gotten more traffic than it usually does in a month.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> And the plot thickens:
> Apparently the delicious fanny pack Pascal is bankrupt and owes one million euros
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-weeks-ago-debts-1MILLION.html#ixzz4MEzSJ9ir


So people don't have to click, I copied it here. The plot thickens, indeed!  Thanks for the link! (I deleted all his selfies that the article posted, I thought it took up too much space in this post)

*EXCLUSIVE: Kim Kardashian's personal bodyguard Pascal Duvier filed for company BANKRUPTCY ten weeks ago... with debts of €1MILLION*

_*Pascal Duvier lodged claim for company insolvency in hometown of Heidelberg, Germany, on July 22* _
*Claim relates to Duvier's ProtectSecurity firm, which has racked up total debts of €1,093,518*
*Father-of-two Duvier has run the firm for 19 years and boasted of running security for a host of stars *
*But lawyer tells MailOnline: 'There is so much debt. There are many claimants.'*
*His company's previous clients include Black Eyed Peas, Fergie, Will.i.am, the Pussycat Dolls, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera, Lana del Rey and Katy Perry.*
_PUBLISHED: 17:58 GMT, 5 October 2016 | UPDATED: 19:45 GMT, 5 October 2016_
_Kim Kardashian's bodyguard filed for bankruptcy for his German security company ten weeks ago with debts of more than €1million, MailOnline can reveal._

_Pascal Duvier, 43, who was in a nightclub when the star fell victim to a £8.5million heist as she slept alone in her Paris hotel, lodged a claim for company insolvency at Heidelberg administrative court on July 22 this year._

_His German ProtectSecurity firm, which has run security for a host of stars from Kim's husband Kanye West to the Black Eyed Peas, has racked up debts totalling €1,093,518 (£961,296)._

_The insolvency lawyer on the case told MailOnline: 'There is so much debt. There are many claimants. I cannot say the exact number. Lots.'_

_Too much debt: An insolvency lawyer appointed to Mr Duvier's case said the company owes lots of money. The premises where ProtectSecurity was registered, above, rent for less than £400 a month in south-east Germany_

_Reality TV star Kim, 35, was subjected to a terrifying ordeal in the early hours of Monday morning when five gunmen disguised as police officers and wearing ski masks to hide their faces bound and gagged her in the luxury Hotel de Pourtalès._

_Mother-of-two Kim had been left alone in the suite while bodyguard Duvier went to high-end nightclub L'Arc with her sisters Kourtney and Kendall Jenner._

_Bodyguard Duvier arrived at the flat two minutes after the gangsters escaped on bicycles with her £3.5million engagement ring - apparently after being alerted by a text message from Kim's best friend Simone Harouche._

_Duvier, who has vowed to track down the attackers, has faced claims he left the star exposed by failing to secure the flat in his absence. _

_Kim has reportedly told friends that she does not blame him for the crime. There is no suggestion Duvier had any involvement or that he is under any suspicion. _

_The 6-4' selfie-loving security guard has worked for Kanye West since 2012, and won acclaim just a week ago when he saved Kim from being grabbed by prankster Vitalii Sediuk in Paris._

_On his LinkedIn profile, Duvier says: 'My goal as the Chairman of ProtectSecurity is build a security team around the protected person.'_

_He has apparently run the company for 19 years and his profile says he has lots of experience with high profile clients having worked for Black Eyed Peas, Fergie, Will.i.am, the Pussycat Dolls, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera, Lana del Rey and Katy Perry._

_The paperwork was lodged at the justice centre on the banks of the Neckar River at 8am on July 22. _

_The insolvency document for the case said the company's 'inability to pay and debts' meant that a lawyer was appointed by the court to examine all its finances._

_The lawyer told MailOnline that normally an insolvency specialist is appointed to help try to rescue a failing business._

_He said: 'There is so much debt. There are many claimants. I cannot say the exact number. Lots.'_

_The insolvency paperwork further states that claimants who say the company owes them money had until September 16 to file their claims._

_The document says that the case should be settled through correspondence, which would spare any court appearances._

_Part of the insolvency lawyer's job will be to ascertain whether the company has any money in any other accounts, any assets not declared or anything else of value which could be used to pay the creditors._

_The claims will be assessed initially on the 10th of October._

_Duvier was last seen at his security business premises in Eppelheim in recent weeks._

_A woman who runs a hairdressing salon on the mini-industrial estate said: 'He came here with his secretary but didn't stay long. Since then the blinds have been down and there has not been a soul here.'_

_The premises rent for less than £400 a month and are located next to various companies in offices separated by hardwood walls._

_Educated in mathematics at Heidelberg University, Duvier spent time in his youth as a bouncer at discos and nightclubs in the famed academic city._

_He went in the Bundeswehr to perform his mandatory military service when he was 18 in 1991. According to a friend who attended the same judo club as him, he signed on as a regular soldier for three more years._

_The friend said: 'He liked the army. He went on to work at the NATO HQ in Heidelberg' - a facility which was shut down in 2013. _

_The court documents do not list who the company owes money to or how much in assets it still has._

_The revelation that Duvier's firm has filed for insolvency will be a further blow, after the attack on his star client._

_On October 2 - hours before the raid on Kim's apartment - he wrote: 'You don't become a bodyguard over night. It's a job with dedication, responsibility and passion.' _

_Following the robbery, a source told Us magazine: 'Kim is not blaming Pascal. She felt completely safe at the Paris apartment and doesn't believe this is his fault in any way,' they said._

_Kim was sleeping alone in just a robe when she heard the robbers running upstairs around 2.30am Monday. _

_She feared she would be raped as her wrists were bound with plastic ties, and pleaded with her attackers: 'Please don't kill me! I have children'._

_After managing to wriggle free, she apparently fled to the balcony in the nine-flat block and screamed for help.  _

_Within two minutes Duvier was on the scene, according to accounts from the Kardashians. _

_Two days on, police in the French capital do not appear to be close to solving the robbery._

_A source in Paris has said: 'Forensic enquiries have also been carried out, but as yet there is no useful DNA evidence.' _

_Investigators said Ms Kardashian and her stylist Ms Harouche, who was also in the flat at the time, had provided brief statements before returning to the USA within hours of the crime._

_The only other confirmed witness is an unnamed porter who is said to have been tied up and gagged and left in the stairwell. _

_Detectives have already confirmed that there was no CCTV camera inside or directly outside the block, where flats rent for up to £8000-a-week. But an American linked to of Bel Ange ('Beautiful Angel'), a nail salon close to Ms Kardashian's home, said film of the gang running away is indeed available._

_MailOnline has requested comment from Pascal Duvier through the Kardashians' PR._

_His sister told MailOnline the claims were 'false' but when told there were public documents she added: 'You have to speak to him. This is private. My brother will meet all his debts.'_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-weeks-ago-debts-1MILLION.html#ixzz4MFEn74Qc


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

I bet the bum hugger prior to the attack was staged!


----------



## White Orchid

Heeeey, where's that popcorn emoticon? 



limom said:


> And the plot thickens:
> Apparently the delicious fanny pack Pascal is bankrupt and owes one million euros
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-weeks-ago-debts-1MILLION.html#ixzz4MEzSJ9ir


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> So people don't have to click, I copied it here. The plot thickens, indeed!  Thanks for the link! (I deleted all his selfies that the article posted, I thought it took up too much space in this post)
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Kim Kardashian's personal bodyguard Pascal Duvier filed for company BANKRUPTCY ten weeks ago... with debts of €1MILLION*
> 
> _*Pascal Duvier lodged claim for company insolvency in hometown of Heidelberg, Germany, on July 22* _
> *Claim relates to Duvier's ProtectSecurity firm, which has racked up total debts of €1,093,518*
> *Father-of-two Duvier has run the firm for 19 years and boasted of running security for a host of stars *
> *But lawyer tells MailOnline: 'There is so much debt. There are many claimants.'*
> *His company's previous clients include Black Eyed Peas, Fergie, Will.i.am, the Pussycat Dolls, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera, Lana del Rey and Katy Perry.*
> _PUBLISHED: 17:58 GMT, 5 October 2016 | UPDATED: 19:45 GMT, 5 October 2016_
> _Kim Kardashian's bodyguard filed for bankruptcy for his German security company ten weeks ago with debts of more than €1million, MailOnline can reveal._
> 
> _Pascal Duvier, 43, who was in a nightclub when the star fell victim to a £8.5million heist as she slept alone in her Paris hotel, lodged a claim for company insolvency at Heidelberg administrative court on July 22 this year._
> 
> _His German ProtectSecurity firm, which has run security for a host of stars from Kim's husband Kanye West to the Black Eyed Peas, has racked up debts totalling €1,093,518 (£961,296)._
> 
> _The insolvency lawyer on the case told MailOnline: 'There is so much debt. There are many claimants. I cannot say the exact number. Lots.'_
> 
> _Too much debt: An insolvency lawyer appointed to Mr Duvier's case said the company owes lots of money. The premises where ProtectSecurity was registered, above, rent for less than £400 a month in south-east Germany_
> 
> _Reality TV star Kim, 35, was subjected to a terrifying ordeal in the early hours of Monday morning when five gunmen disguised as police officers and wearing ski masks to hide their faces bound and gagged her in the luxury Hotel de Pourtalès._
> 
> _Mother-of-two Kim had been left alone in the suite while bodyguard Duvier went to high-end nightclub L'Arc with her sisters Kourtney and Kendall Jenner._
> 
> _Bodyguard Duvier arrived at the flat two minutes after the gangsters escaped on bicycles with her £3.5million engagement ring - apparently after being alerted by a text message from Kim's best friend Simone Harouche._
> 
> _Duvier, who has vowed to track down the attackers, has faced claims he left the star exposed by failing to secure the flat in his absence. _
> 
> _Kim has reportedly told friends that she does not blame him for the crime. There is no suggestion Duvier had any involvement or that he is under any suspicion. _
> 
> _The 6-4' selfie-loving security guard has worked for Kanye West since 2012, and won acclaim just a week ago when he saved Kim from being grabbed by prankster Vitalii Sediuk in Paris._
> 
> _On his LinkedIn profile, Duvier says: 'My goal as the Chairman of ProtectSecurity is build a security team around the protected person.'_
> 
> _He has apparently run the company for 19 years and his profile says he has lots of experience with high profile clients having worked for Black Eyed Peas, Fergie, Will.i.am, the Pussycat Dolls, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera, Lana del Rey and Katy Perry._
> 
> _The paperwork was lodged at the justice centre on the banks of the Neckar River at 8am on July 22. _
> 
> _The insolvency document for the case said the company's 'inability to pay and debts' meant that a lawyer was appointed by the court to examine all its finances._
> 
> _The lawyer told MailOnline that normally an insolvency specialist is appointed to help try to rescue a failing business._
> 
> _He said: 'There is so much debt. There are many claimants. I cannot say the exact number. Lots.'_
> 
> _The insolvency paperwork further states that claimants who say the company owes them money had until September 16 to file their claims._
> 
> _The document says that the case should be settled through correspondence, which would spare any court appearances._
> 
> _Part of the insolvency lawyer's job will be to ascertain whether the company has any money in any other accounts, any assets not declared or anything else of value which could be used to pay the creditors._
> 
> _The claims will be assessed initially on the 10th of October._
> 
> _Duvier was last seen at his security business premises in Eppelheim in recent weeks._
> 
> _A woman who runs a hairdressing salon on the mini-industrial estate said: 'He came here with his secretary but didn't stay long. Since then the blinds have been down and there has not been a soul here.'_
> 
> _The premises rent for less than £400 a month and are located next to various companies in offices separated by hardwood walls._
> 
> _Educated in mathematics at Heidelberg University, Duvier spent time in his youth as a bouncer at discos and nightclubs in the famed academic city._
> 
> _He went in the Bundeswehr to perform his mandatory military service when he was 18 in 1991. According to a friend who attended the same judo club as him, he signed on as a regular soldier for three more years._
> 
> _The friend said: 'He liked the army. He went on to work at the NATO HQ in Heidelberg' - a facility which was shut down in 2013. _
> 
> _The court documents do not list who the company owes money to or how much in assets it still has._
> 
> _The revelation that Duvier's firm has filed for insolvency will be a further blow, after the attack on his star client._
> 
> _On October 2 - hours before the raid on Kim's apartment - he wrote: 'You don't become a bodyguard over night. It's a job with dedication, responsibility and passion.' _
> 
> _Following the robbery, a source told Us magazine: 'Kim is not blaming Pascal. She felt completely safe at the Paris apartment and doesn't believe this is his fault in any way,' they said._
> 
> _Kim was sleeping alone in just a robe when she heard the robbers running upstairs around 2.30am Monday. _
> 
> _She feared she would be raped as her wrists were bound with plastic ties, and pleaded with her attackers: 'Please don't kill me! I have children'._
> 
> _After managing to wriggle free, she apparently fled to the balcony in the nine-flat block and screamed for help.  _
> 
> _Within two minutes Duvier was on the scene, according to accounts from the Kardashians. _
> 
> _Two days on, police in the French capital do not appear to be close to solving the robbery._
> 
> _A source in Paris has said: 'Forensic enquiries have also been carried out, but as yet there is no useful DNA evidence.' _
> 
> _Investigators said Ms Kardashian and her stylist Ms Harouche, who was also in the flat at the time, had provided brief statements before returning to the USA within hours of the crime._
> 
> _The only other confirmed witness is an unnamed porter who is said to have been tied up and gagged and left in the stairwell. _
> 
> _Detectives have already confirmed that there was no CCTV camera inside or directly outside the block, where flats rent for up to £8000-a-week. But an American linked to of Bel Ange ('Beautiful Angel'), a nail salon close to Ms Kardashian's home, said film of the gang running away is indeed available._
> 
> _MailOnline has requested comment from Pascal Duvier through the Kardashians' PR._
> 
> _His sister told MailOnline the claims were 'false' but when told there were public documents she added: 'You have to speak to him. This is private. My brother will meet all his debts.'_
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-weeks-ago-debts-1MILLION.html#ixzz4MFEn74Qc



Thank you for posting!


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> So people don't have to click, I copied it here. The plot thickens, indeed!  Thanks for the link! (I deleted all his selfies that the article posted, I thought it took up too much space in this post)
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Kim Kardashian's personal bodyguard Pascal Duvier filed for company BANKRUPTCY ten weeks ago... with debts of €1MILLION*
> 
> _*Pascal Duvier lodged claim for company insolvency in hometown of Heidelberg, Germany, on July 22* _
> *Claim relates to Duvier's ProtectSecurity firm, which has racked up total debts of €1,093,518*
> *Father-of-two Duvier has run the firm for 19 years and boasted of running security for a host of stars *
> *But lawyer tells MailOnline: 'There is so much debt. There are many claimants.'*
> *His company's previous clients include Black Eyed Peas, Fergie, Will.i.am, the Pussycat Dolls, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera, Lana del Rey and Katy Perry.*



I JUST saw this as well and thought .. the PLOT thickens!!!  Very interesting ..


----------



## bag-mania

Where is the correlation? Does anyone really think he'd risk prison by robbing his most reliable clients?


----------



## DC-Cutie

in other news Lamar's ex (the mother of his children) said that Kim had her back during all the stuff with him and Khloe..  Now why homegirl is speaking now, seems odd as heck!!!  

She's been quiet ALLLLLLLLLL these years.  Why now????  Did PMK get to her?  Is this to deflect???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim Kardashian made it a point to reach out to Lamar Odom's baby mama, *Liza Morales*, when he overdosed last year -- and went out of her way to help Liza's family throughout the ordeal. 

Liza appeared on *"Raq Rants" with Raquel Harper* -- and explained how she appreciated the effort Kim made to accommodate her family while Lamar was in the hospital. 

FYI, Liza has 2 kids with the ex-NBA star -- and says her relationship with Odom has improved over the past year. 

As far as Lamar's drug addiction -- Liza says the family is supporting Odom but explains, "Just like anything else, it's one day at a time."

Liza says she's still blown away by how far Odom has come since the Oct. 2015 incident -- an incident that some people thought was scripted for reality TV. 

"He literally almost died. We really thought we were going to lose him. And he knows, like okay, you have another chance at life. So it’s definitely one day at a time."


----------



## V0N1B2

labelwhore04 said:


> Before this "robbery" happened, this thread was barely moving, now it's gotten more traffic than it usually does in a month.


It sure bumped ol' Fassy's thread out of top spot for a few days.


----------



## mrsinsyder

bag-mania said:


> Where is the correlation? Does anyone really think he'd risk prison by robbing his most reliable clients?



Is this what the implication of the article is? I DO think there was an inside connection but I agree, it doesn't make good sense that it would be the bodyguard, since that doesn't really make him look too great.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-mania said:


> Where is the correlation? Does anyone really think he'd risk prison by robbing his most reliable clients?



IF (and a big-one at that) .. he got caught!  Look, there have been many folks coming out and saying that it appears to have been an "inside job", there was no tape in the Apartment Cameras, he was out with the other K's (but yet .. was able to get back to the apartment w/in 2 minutes after hearing the news) .. I don't know, sounds kind of suspicious to me.  All I can say, is that after working in the Financial Services biz for as many years as I have, I have seen folks that everyone else thought "oh - he's a good guy, he would never do anything .." end up being carted off by the Feds and then indicted .. you would be surprised!!


----------



## Deco

There are two details repeated over and over again that add nothing to the story and their repetition is bizarre:  one is that Kim was in bed wearing "only a robe," and the other is that she was plunked into a "marble bath."  Who cares about those two details, much less for them to be repeated religiously?  I think it's all good and well for the interwebs  to take jabs at Kim, but there should be even handed reporting of facts in articles, and the repetition of these two details is manipulative.


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> Is this what the implication of the article is? I DO think there was an inside connection but I agree, it doesn't make good sense that it would be the bodyguard, since that doesn't really make him look too great.





CeeJay said:


> IF (and a big-one at that) .. he got caught!  Look, there have been many folks coming out and saying that it appears to have been an "inside job", there was no tape in the Apartment Cameras, he was out with the other K's (but yet .. was able to get back to the apartment w/in 2 minutes after hearing the news) .. I don't know, sounds kind of suspicious to me.  All I can say, is that after working in the Financial Services biz for as many years as I have, I have seen folks that everyone else thought "oh - he's a good guy, he would never do anything .." end up being carted off by the Feds and then indicted .. you would be surprised!!


Believe me, insolvency law in Germany is pretty soft on the debtor. I worked in that field many years. We hardly ever got our money. I googled his company and it's a GmbH which means company with limited liability. In order to establish such a company you have to have a certain amount of share capital. Minimum is 25,000 €. If he's clever he put just that down. This share capital is used to pay out people in case you go insolvent (like him). All this is to say he'd be pretty stupid to stage all this in order to get money when he can get out so easily under insolvency law.


----------



## Deco

BagBerry13 said:


> Believe me, insolvency law in Germany is pretty soft on the debtor. I worked in that field many years. We hardly ever got our money. I googled his company and it's a GmbH which means company with limited liability. In order to establish such a company you have to have a certain amount of share capital. Minimum is 25,000 €. If he's clever he put just that down. This share capital is used to pay out people in case you go insolvent (like him). All this is to say he'd be pretty stupid to stage all this in order to get money when he can get out so easily under insolvency law.


Interesting.  There's no minimum capitalization requirement for forming a corp in the US.


----------



## tweegy




----------



## bag-mania

CeeJay said:


> IF (and a big-one at that) .. he got caught!  Look, there have been many folks coming out and saying that it appears to have been an "inside job", there was no tape in the Apartment Cameras, he was out with the other K's (but yet .. was able to get back to the apartment w/in 2 minutes after hearing the news) .. I don't know, sounds kind of suspicious to me.  All I can say, is that after working in the Financial Services biz for as many years as I have, I have seen folks that everyone else thought "oh - he's a good guy, he would never do anything .." end up being carted off by the Feds and then indicted .. you would be surprised!!



I understand that desperate people do crazy things, but it seems so unlikely. For one thing he comes off looking almost incompetent as a security guard since this robbery happened under his watch. Whether he was at the house or not he was on the job. 

Sometimes there really are coincidences and going bankrupt, unfortunately, isn't that rare. I'll be surprised if it turns out Pascal is a criminal mastermind.


----------



## LemonDrop

I've never once thought the body guard looked incompetent for this. I have thought, how rediculous this family was for only employing one person for all these people.  He has to at least sleep right?


----------



## bag-mania

LemonDrop said:


> I've never once thought the body guard looked incompetent for this. I have thought, how rediculous this family was for only employing one person for all these people.  He has to at least sleep right?



Oh I don't think he is incompetent either. I'm saying it it would be dumb of him to plan to rob of one of his clients while he was there working. Under that scenario it would reflect poorly on him since he was the one being paid to protect Kim. It's one of several reasons I don't think he is involved.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji848] makes one wonder how many of the folks that blame Kim, are ones that also blame a rape victim for how she was dressed or the way she carried herself..... 

Things to ponder...


----------



## V0N1B2

Decophile said:


> There are two details repeated over and over again that add nothing to the story and their repetition is bizarre:  one is that Kim was in bed wearing "only a robe," and the other is that she was plunked into a "marble bath."  Who cares about those two details, much less for them to be repeated religiously?  I think it's all good and well for the interwebs  to take jabs at Kim, but there should be even handed reporting of facts in articles, and the repetition of these two details is manipulative.


Thank you!!! I keep reading about this "robe" and wonder what its significance is.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I really don't understand people putting so much weight on all of these stories. Picking apart details, saying the story has changed, etc.
It seems clear to me, the reason for so many conflicting/confusing details is everyone who could possibly be a 'source' is making a few coins.

Other then the few very brief statements from the mayor of Paris has there been any official statements?


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you!!! I keep reading about this "robe" and wonder what its significance is.


Because it makes her sound so sexsy and luxurious. That's not usual reporting, that's some PMK spin if you ask me.


----------



## Deco

redney said:


> Because it make her sound so sexsy and luxurious.


as does the reference to the bath being marble.  As though that makes it ok.  Like reporting "she was gagged, but the gag was a Chanel No. 5 scratch and sniff, so she was consoled by that."  Here's my Hobbsyan ?!?!?!?!?!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Chagall

Celebrity News and Gossip thread standing:
First Place
-Kim kardashian and Kanye West
Twelth Place
Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt


----------



## lulu212121

WTH??? Are you serious? I can't believe that was posted.  

edit: This is in regards to what tweegy posted. Not sure why the quote function did not work.


----------



## tweegy

lulu212121 said:


> WTH??? Are you serious? I can't believe that was posted.
> 
> edit: This is in regards to what tweegy posted. Not sure why the quote function did not work.



And what exactly is wrong with my question? It's a valid question...not understanding the clutching of pearls over asking it...


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Heeeey, where's that popcorn emoticon?


Here it is!!!


----------



## sdkitty

tweegy said:


> [emoji848] makes one wonder how many of the folks that blame Kim, are ones that also blame a rape victim for how she was dressed or the way she carried herself.....
> 
> Things to ponder...


I don't hear so much people blaming kim as being skeptical about what exactly happened....at least speaking for myself that's what it is


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

tweegy said:


> [emoji848] makes one wonder how many of the folks that blame Kim, are ones that also blame a rape victim for how she was dressed or the way she carried herself.....
> 
> Things to ponder...



Would you go to a dodgy cheap club alone filled with undesirables, knowing this, with ur ass and tits out and sleaze on men??? Why then would you reveal your possessions, whereabouts, etc if you KNOW how lax you are about your security. Its utterly senseless. That is peoples issues. Cause and effect. Consider and cover your ass, help yourself a little in life. You cant just put yourself out there without considering the possible consequences, its called risk prevention.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

double posted


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I....whew, this thread here. I'm outdone.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Her fear of being raped is prob her subconscience speaking. Its not the day in age (yet) where you can expose yourself all over the place semi naked and not expect to attract the attention of MANY people with bad intentions, unfortunately.  Even fully clothed celebs and normal people attract dangerous obsessed individuals. Does it mean the victim is deserving of it, no not at all.


----------



## tweegy

sdkitty said:


> I don't hear so much people blaming kim as being skeptical about what exactly happened....at least speaking for myself that's what it is





SheikhaLVOE said:


> Would you go to a dodgy cheap club alone filled with undesirables, knowing this, with ur ass and tits out and sleaze on men??? Why then would you reveal your possessions, whereabouts, etc if you KNOW how lax you are about your security. Its utterly senseless. That is peoples issues. Cause and effect. Consider and cover your ass, help yourself a little in life. You cant just put yourself out there without considering the possible consequences, its called risk prevention.




But it's not like we all don't know Kim is already rich no?...She isnt the only celeb to flaunt her wealth....


----------



## lulu212121

tweegy said:


> And what exactly is wrong with my question? It's a valid question...not understanding the clutching of pearls over asking it...


Wow! You were serious.


----------



## Chagall

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Her fear of being raped is prob her subconscience speaking. Its not the day in age (yet) where you can expose yourself all over the place semi naked and not expect to attract the attention of MANY people with bad intentions, unfortunately.  Even fully clothed celebs and normal people attract dangerous obsessed individuals. Does it mean the victim is deserving of it, no not at all.


Deserving of it, NO! Foolish to present themselves that way, YES!


----------



## lulu212121

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I....whew, this thread here. I'm outdone.



Me, too! I didn't realize there were lines in the sand being drawn in here!


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

tweegy said:


> But it's not like we all don't know Kim is already rich no?...She isnt the only celeb to flaunt her wealth....



No but the majority obviously manage their exposure and security better thus eliminating the interest of highly successful criminals. These people look for gaps and ways in, no pun intended, Kim left many gaps leading to OPPORTUNITY. She should have her walls built slightly higher. The world is not US, or Calabasas. Ignorance albeit innocent was her problem.


----------



## Deco

tweegy said:


> And what exactly is wrong with my question? It's a valid question...not understanding the clutching of pearls over asking it...


nothing wrong with asking, but since you did, here's how I see it:  the wages of habitual lying for fame and profit is your word being doubted, not that you deserve to be assaulted or robbed.  the wages of habitual slutty dressing is being thought of as a slutty dresser with poor taste, not that you deserve to be raped.
You said the normal response to a story like this ought to be concern, and I think most people here would agree.  Though this is not a situation calling for a normal response.  And concern over what?  We already know she's unharmed and was swiftly dispatched into the adoring arms of a 10 car motorcade, so what is there to be concerned about?  That she is $10m poorer?  She still lives better than 99.9% of the world and this event won't impact her lifestyle.  So that leaves concern over her mental health and emotional wellbeing after a traumatic event.  That's a valid concern, but under the circumstances an emotionally damaged/scarred Kim might emerge with more [some] depth and introspection, or retreat from the public eye, both of which are good outcomes.    If it took 6 minutes of real world suffering and reality check to bring about that transformation, then so be it, that's more than a fair trade, it's a bargain.  But I don't think people would be saying so be it if the news hit us that she was held hostage at gunpoint and we didn't know yet what the outcome would be, and her torment was prolonged, precarious and unpredictable.  I think then people would show genuine concern, even people who don't like her or believe her.  But we know she's safe so that leaves very little to be concerned about, unless I'm missing something.    
All of this is assuming that the story is true.  As I said, I don't care either way and am bummed that this is sucking up so much focus and crickets are chirping in my beloved Brangelina/bidet/Periogen thread.  At this stage it's 98% speculation and third/fourth/fifth hand reporting and 2% (if that) confirmed fact.  All this focus on what could be smoke and mirrors or could be all true, we just don't know yet.  I don't find this story fun.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Here it is!!!


Aw, where did you get popcorn?  I want some...


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> nothing wrong with asking, but since you did, here's how I see it:  the wages of habitual lying for fame and profit is your word being doubted, not that you deserve to be assaulted or robbed.  the wages of habitual slutty dressing is being thought of as a slutty dresser with poor taste, not that you deserve to be raped.
> You said the normal response to a story like this ought to be concern, and I think most people here would agree.  Though this is not a situation calling for a normal response.  And concern over what?  We already know she's unharmed and was swiftly dispatched into the adoring arms of a 10 car motorcade, so what is there to be concerned about?  That she is $10m poorer?  She still lives better than 99.9% of the world and this event won't impact her lifestyle.  So that leaves concern over her mental health and emotional wellbeing after a traumatic event.  That's a valid concern, but under the circumstances an emotionally damaged/scarred Kim might emerge with more [some] depth and introspection, or retreat from the public eye, both of which are good outcomes.    If it took 6 minutes of real world suffering and reality check to bring about that transformation, then so be it, that's more than a fair trade, it's a bargain.  But I don't think people would be saying so be it if the news hit us that she was held hostage at gunpoint and we didn't know yet what the outcome would be, and her torment was prolonged, precarious and unpredictable.  I think then people would show genuine concern, even people who don't like her or believe her.  But we know she's safe so that leaves very little to be concerned about, unless I'm missing something.
> All of this is assuming that the story is true.  As I said, I don't care either way and am bummed that this is sucking up so much focus and crickets are chirping in my beloved Brangelina/bidet/Periogen thread.  At this stage it's 98% speculation and third/fourth/fifth hand reporting and 2% (if that) confirmed fact.  All this focus on what could be smoke and mirrors or could be all true, we just don't know yet.  I don't find this story fun.



Well said.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Decophile said:


> nothing wrong with asking, but since you did, here's how I see it:  the wages of habitual lying for fame and profit is your word being doubted, not that you deserve to be assaulted or robbed.  the wages of habitual slutty dressing is being thought of as a slutty dresser with poor taste, not that you deserve to be raped.
> You said the normal response to a story like this ought to be concern, and I think most people here would agree.  Though this is not a situation calling for a normal response.  And concern over what?  We already know she's unharmed and was swiftly dispatched into the adoring arms of a 10 car motorcade, so what is there to be concerned about?  That she is $10m poorer?  She still lives better than 99.9% of the world and this event won't impact her lifestyle.  So that leaves concern over her mental health and emotional wellbeing after a traumatic event.  That's a valid concern, but under the circumstances an emotionally damaged/scarred Kim might emerge with more [some] depth and introspection, or retreat from the public eye, both of which are good outcomes.    If it took 6 minutes of real world suffering and reality check to bring about that transformation, then so be it, that's more than a fair trade, it's a bargain.  But I don't think people would be saying so be it if the news hit us that she was held hostage at gunpoint and we didn't know yet what the outcome would be, and her torment was prolonged, precarious and unpredictable.  I think then people would show genuine concern, even people who don't like her or believe her.  But we know she's safe so that leaves very little to be concerned about, unless I'm missing something.
> All of this is assuming that the story is true.  As I said, I don't care either way and am bummed that this is sucking up so much focus and crickets are chirping in my beloved Brangelina/bidet/Periogen thread.  At this stage it's 98% speculation and third/fourth/fifth hand reporting and 2% (if that) confirmed fact.  All this focus on what could be smoke and mirrors or could be all true, we just don't know yet.  I don't find this story fun.



Well said, amen!


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> nothing wrong with asking, but since you did, here's how I see it:  the wages of habitual lying for fame and profit is your word being doubted, not that you deserve to be assaulted or robbed.  the wages of habitual slutty dressing is being thought of as a slutty dresser with poor taste, not that you deserve to be raped.
> You said the normal response to a story like this ought to be concern, and I think most people here would agree.  Though this is not a situation calling for a normal response.  And concern over what?  We already know she's unharmed and was swiftly dispatched into the adoring arms of a 10 car motorcade, so what is there to be concerned about?  That she is $10m poorer?  She still lives better than 99.9% of the world and this event won't impact her lifestyle.  So that leaves concern over her mental health and emotional wellbeing after a traumatic event.  That's a valid concern, but under the circumstances an emotionally damaged/scarred Kim might emerge with more [some] depth and introspection, or retreat from the public eye, both of which are good outcomes.    If it took 6 minutes of real world suffering and reality check to bring about that transformation, then so be it, that's more than a fair trade, it's a bargain.  But I don't think people would be saying so be it if the news hit us that she was held hostage at gunpoint and we didn't know yet what the outcome would be, and her torment was prolonged, precarious and unpredictable.  I think then people would show genuine concern, even people who don't like her or believe her.  But we know she's safe so that leaves very little to be concerned about, unless I'm missing something.
> All of this is assuming that the story is true.  As I said, I don't care either way and am bummed that this is sucking up so much focus and crickets are chirping in my beloved Brangelina/bidet/Periogen thread.  At this stage it's 98% speculation and third/fourth/fifth hand reporting and 2% (if that) confirmed fact.  All this focus on what could be smoke and mirrors or could be all true, we just don't know yet.  I don't find this story fun.



+3 Well stated.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Aw, where did you get popcorn?  I want some...



Here you go....& for WO too!
Purseforum smilies ....
http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies


----------



## tweegy

Decophile said:


> nothing wrong with asking, but since you did, here's how I see it:  the wages of habitual lying for fame and profit is your word being doubted, not that you deserve to be assaulted or robbed.  the wages of habitual slutty dressing is being thought of as a slutty dresser with poor taste, not that you deserve to be raped.
> You said the normal response to a story like this ought to be concern, and I think most people here would agree.  Though this is not a situation calling for a normal response.  And concern over what?  We already know she's unharmed and was swiftly dispatched into the adoring arms of a 10 car motorcade, so what is there to be concerned about?  That she is $10m poorer?  She still lives better than 99.9% of the world and this event won't impact her lifestyle.  So that leaves concern over her mental health and emotional wellbeing after a traumatic event.  That's a valid concern, but under the circumstances an emotionally damaged/scarred Kim might emerge with more [some] depth and introspection, or retreat from the public eye, both of which are good outcomes.    If it took 6 minutes of real world suffering and reality check to bring about that transformation, then so be it, that's more than a fair trade, it's a bargain.  But I don't think people would be saying so be it if the news hit us that she was held hostage at gunpoint and we didn't know yet what the outcome would be, and her torment was prolonged, precarious and unpredictable.  I think then people would show genuine concern, even people who don't like her or believe her.  But we know she's safe so that leaves very little to be concerned about, unless I'm missing something.
> All of this is assuming that the story is true.  As I said, I don't care either way and am bummed that this is sucking up so much focus and crickets are chirping in my beloved Brangelina/bidet/Periogen thread.  At this stage it's 98% speculation and third/fourth/fifth hand reporting and 2% (if that) confirmed fact.  All this focus on what could be smoke and mirrors or could be all true, we just don't know yet.  I don't find this story fun.


So in the spirit of dialoge to the proposed question....

So, for people to care she went thru this you're saying she needs to go away? And because she's unharmed folks should just not care? 

I agree and have stated she ought to reevaluate how she uses social media..BUT that is not her fault for being robbed. Everyone is blaming her for everything in this except the people that actually DID the crime. No matter what she posts.

I've read online- folks are just reveling and some are actually disappointed they didn't put a bullet in her head. Why? Cause shes Kim Kardashian. As a poster said we have an official statement from the mayor... Nothing else. If its fake...the truth will come out. 

But from what I've read no matter if there was irrefutable evidence this happened folks will still say its BS and still point the finger at her....Its either this is all a lie OR its her fault cause she posted her wealth online..


And folks are saying "she better not put this in the show" They will cause the show is supposedly about their lives..what else would they put in it?? Kim knitting or shopping for bidets (see what I did there)  

I will maintain, folks reaction to this is very telling of their nature...


----------



## Chagall

Most people commented on the fact that her story was ever changing and full of holes, and as a result, difficult to believe. It was the difficulty of believing her, not whether she 'deserved' it that seemed to be the main issue. Nobody under any circumstances deserves what allegedly happened to her. That's obvious.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Here you go....& for WO too!
> Purseforum smilies ....
> http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies


----------



## SpeedyJC

Well first off I will say I am giving Kim the benefit of the doubt here I do not think this was staged by the K's for publicity, I do think however they will milk this for all the publicity and money they can get but I do think she was a victim of a crime here.  As far as her flaunting of wealth, yes of course that played a role. I know other celebs have money and people already know she is rich but Kim really goes the extreme with posting millions of dollars of jewels she wears everyday and its not hard to find out exactly where she is on top of it.  With that said I do not think she deserved this to happen because she flaunted her jewels per say but she needs to realize that by doing that or by anyone doing that a target is put on their back, very sad but its the world we live, there are people who literally thats their job, robbing others. I do hope this is a wake up call to her and to others, celebs, non celebs, whoever fits this category and that they see this as a lesson about flaunting wealth and maybe be abit more careful in the future. I mean we all need to live and enjoy life but sometimes depending on the situation being a little discrete isnt a bad idea, Kim of course probably has never even heard of the word "discrete".  

I have to say I love using my designer handbags however since I have been robbed not once but twice now due to my purses,  I am seriously feeling more and more nervous about using them. I have tried not to let it bother me and have carried on using my bags daily however hearing about this just brought back all the memories and my insecurities/fears of being robbed again. Once I was robbed by a man with a weapon while using my LV bag and  the second time I had two LV bags stolen by a shipping store clerk.  Anywho not to get off on a tangent about me but  basically I feel like a walking target sometimes, I have three louder LV's I am thinking about selling now and I may buy some less flashy ones to replace them with, havent fully decided yet.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Most people commented on the fact that her story was ever changing and full of holes, and as a result, difficult to believe. It was the difficulty of believing her, not whether she 'deserved' it that seemed to be the main issue. Nobody under any circumstances deserves what allegedly happened to her. That's obvious.


I've read some comments (not here) folks saying she deserved this...smh


----------



## DC-Cutie

I smell a book 'I survived.. the Kim Kardashian story' with Kim on the cover, scantily clad in a bath rob, draping her shoulders looking helpess into the camera lense


----------



## White Orchid

Bloody hell.  At this rate I'm gonna have to create an entire folder on my iPad dedicated solely to your posts.
And so help me, you better not be getting all smug about it either, bish! 



Decophile said:


> nothing wrong with asking, but since you did, here's how I see it:  the wages of habitual lying for fame and profit is your word being doubted, not that you deserve to be assaulted or robbed.  the wages of habitual slutty dressing is being thought of as a slutty dresser with poor taste, not that you deserve to be raped.
> You said the normal response to a story like this ought to be concern, and I think most people here would agree.  Though this is not a situation calling for a normal response.  And concern over what?  We already know she's unharmed and was swiftly dispatched into the adoring arms of a 10 car motorcade, so what is there to be concerned about?  That she is $10m poorer?  She still lives better than 99.9% of the world and this event won't impact her lifestyle.  So that leaves concern over her mental health and emotional wellbeing after a traumatic event.  That's a valid concern, but under the circumstances an emotionally damaged/scarred Kim might emerge with more [some] depth and introspection, or retreat from the public eye, both of which are good outcomes.    If it took 6 minutes of real world suffering and reality check to bring about that transformation, then so be it, that's more than a fair trade, it's a bargain.  But I don't think people would be saying so be it if the news hit us that she was held hostage at gunpoint and we didn't know yet what the outcome would be, and her torment was prolonged, precarious and unpredictable.  I think then people would show genuine concern, even people who don't like her or believe her.  But we know she's safe so that leaves very little to be concerned about, unless I'm missing something.
> All of this is assuming that the story is true.  As I said, I don't care either way and am bummed that this is sucking up so much focus and crickets are chirping in my beloved Brangelina/bidet/Periogen thread.  At this stage it's 98% speculation and third/fourth/fifth hand reporting and 2% (if that) confirmed fact.  All this focus on what could be smoke and mirrors or could be all true, we just don't know yet.  I don't find this story fun.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> I smell a book 'I survived.. the Kim Kardashian story' with Kim on the cover, scantily clad in a bath rob, draping her shoulders looking helpess into the camera lense


You forgot the obligatory fish pout.


----------



## SpeedyJC

DC-Cutie said:


> I smell a book 'I survived.. the Kim Kardashian story' with Kim on the cover, scantily clad in a bath rob, draping her shoulders looking helpess into the camera lense


I can already smell a lifetime movie in the works, Kim Kardashian; A jewel hiest in Paris.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Most people commented on the fact that her story was ever changing and full of holes, and as a result, difficult to believe.* It was the difficulty of believing her, not whether she 'deserved' it that seemed to be the main issue*. Nobody under any circumstances deserves what allegedly happened to her. That's obvious.



While on some forums & sites, people are wishing her ill, I haven't seen anyone on this forum wishing she was dead, or raped, or anything of that nature.  I, also, think the main issue is the difficulty in believing the story, not the circumstance.  She was targeted because of who she is...the superstar of social media.  That she did not surround herself with proper security, especially with the amount of high value jewelry in her possession, was irresponsible & just plain stupid.  Whether the determination of security or lack there of was her doing or someone else's, that's has yet to be determined. She is, however, responsible for her public perception since she has actively participated in it's incarnation.  It's illogical to project a certain image/stereotype & then be baffled/hurt/offended when the public, in general, comments or judges you because of it.  I have no doubt she begged for her life because that's something anyone would do given the situation.  She was lucky that she was not harmed.  Obviously, the perpetrators were only interested in the jewelry.  I still don't understand the significance of what she was wearing/not wearing & the fact the bathtub was marble has to do with anything.  I have no doubt this will be on their show.  This family does seem to profit from & manipulate to their advantage situations that for most of us would be private matters.  I really don't care if it's on their show since I don't watch it. 
Frankly, while I will agree something happened, I just don't know if is an actual theft & inside job or some set up for publicity purposes.  The stories that are constantly being published leave more unanswered questions than answered ones.  Time will eventually tell but this family has been caught in lies before & is known for manipulating for their maximum advantage.  People are skeptical & rightfully so. JMO


----------



## clydekiwi

SpeedyJC said:


> Well first off I will say I am giving Kim the benefit of the doubt here I do not think this was staged by the K's for publicity, I do think however they will milk this for all the publicity and money they can get but I do think she was a victim of a crime here.  As far as her flaunting of wealth, yes of course that played a role. I know other celebs have money and people already know she is rich but Kim really goes the extreme with posting millions of dollars of jewels she wears everyday and its not hard to find out exactly where she is on top of it.  With that said I do not think she deserved this to happen because she flaunted her jewels per say but she needs to realize that by doing that or by anyone doing that a target is put on their back, very sad but its the world we live, there are people who literally thats their job, robbing others. I do hope this is a wake up call to her and to others, celebs, non celebs, whoever fits this category and that they see this as a lesson about flaunting wealth and maybe be abit more careful in the future. I mean we all need to live and enjoy life but sometimes depending on the situation being a little discrete isnt a bad idea, Kim of course probably has never even heard of the word "discrete".
> 
> I have to say I love using my designer handbags however since I have been robbed not once but twice now due to my purses,  I am seriously feeling more and more nervous about using them. I have tried not to let it bother me and have carried on using my bags daily however hearing about this just brought back all the memories and my insecurities/fears of being robbed again. Once I was robbed by a man with a weapon while using my LV bag and  the second time I had two LV bags stolen by a shipping store clerk.  Anywho not to get off on a tangent about me but  basically I feel like a walking target sometimes, I have three louder LV's I am thinking about selling now and I may buy some less flashy ones to replace them with, havent fully decided yet.



I agree with you. No one deserves to get robbed. This world is so sick and greedy. Im starting to question if i post to much on Instagram regarding my LV purchases. I know im being more careful now. This can be a lesson to all of us


----------



## mrsinsyder

clydekiwi said:


> I agree with you. No one deserves to get robbed. This world is so sick and greedy. Im starting to question if i post to much on Instagram regarding my LV purchases. I know im being more careful now. This can be a lesson to all of us



You'd be shocked how often people post very, very expensive stuff here on TPF and you can grab the exact data from their photo showing where it was taken. Then they post about vacations. It's a good reminder for all of us! People actually posting are a small fraction of the sets of eyes that are actually on every post we write.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> While on some forums & sites, people are wishing her ill, I haven't seen anyone on this forum wishing she was dead, or raped, or anything of that nature.  I, also, think the main issue is the difficulty in believing the story, not the circumstance.  She was targeted because of who she is...the superstar of social media.  That she did not surround herself with proper security, especially with the amount of high value jewelry in her possession, was irresponsible & just plain stupid.  Whether the determination of security or lack there of was her doing or someone else's, that's has yet to be determined. She is, however, responsible for her public perception since she has actively participated in it's incarnation.  It's illogical to project a certain image/stereotype & then be baffled/hurt/offended when the public, in general, comments or judges you because of it.  I have no doubt she begged for her life because that's something anyone would do given the situation.  She was lucky that she was not harmed.  Obviously, the perpetrators were only interested in the jewelry.  I still don't understand the significance of what she was wearing/not wearing & the fact the bathtub was marble has to do with anything.  I have no doubt this will be on their show.  This family does seem to profit from & manipulate to their advantage situations that for most of us would be private matters.  I really don't care if it's on their show since I don't watch it.
> Frankly, while I will agree something happened, I just don't know if is an actual theft & inside job or some set up for publicity purposes.  The stories that are constantly being published leave more unanswered questions than answered ones.  Time will eventually tell but this family has been caught in lies before & is known for manipulating for their maximum advantage.  People are skeptical & rightfully so. JMO


That is an excellent post and assessment of the entire situation. I agree with everything you so eloquently stated.


----------



## mkr

mrsinsyder said:


> You'd be shocked how often people post very, very expensive stuff here on TPF and you can grab the exact data from their photo showing where it was taken. Then they post about vacations. It's a good reminder for all of us! People actually posting are a small fraction of the sets of eyes that are actually on every post we write.


You are absolutely right.  We all post pics of what we just bought and where we bought it an often how much we spent.  In fact we have entire threads dedicated for just that purpose.


----------



## clydekiwi

I just went to Kim's Instagram and the picture of her with the ring has some very very nasty comments. No one deserves to read that about themselves. I don't care if she flaunts it she has the money and its paid for. No one has the right to steal it from her but i do agree that she needs to be more discreet.


----------



## clydekiwi

mkr said:


> You are absolutely right.  We all post pics of what we just bought and where we bought it an often how much we spent.  In fact we have entire threads dedicated for just that purpose.



Yep. But i think we trust the people were sharing it with because they have the same items. The thing is we aren't thinking about the greedy thieves that are stalking these sites looking for the opportunity to grab it


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> You are absolutely right.  We all post pics of what we just bought and where we bought it an often how much we spent.  In fact we have entire threads dedicated for just that purpose.


You are right it's scary to think that even non members (guests) can read our posts.


----------



## SpeedyJC

mrsinsyder said:


> You'd be shocked how often people post very, very expensive stuff here on TPF and you can grab the exact data from their photo showing where it was taken. Then they post about vacations. It's a good reminder for all of us! People actually posting are a small fraction of the sets of eyes that are actually on every post we write.



Yep good point, that's why members should check and make sure the photo location tag setting is off on their phone before taking any pics to post here or on any other site.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^I wouldn't even know how to do this.


----------



## clydekiwi

SpeedyJC said:


> Yep good point, that's why members should check and make sure the photo location tag setting is off on their phone before taking any pics to post here or on any other site.



Thank you! I just turned that setting off on certain apps


----------



## redney

mrsinsyder said:


> You'd be shocked how often people post very, very expensive stuff here on TPF and you can grab the exact data from their photo showing where it was taken. Then they post about vacations. It's a good reminder for all of us! People actually posting are a small fraction of the sets of eyes that are actually on every post we write.


About a year or 2 ago, there was a PFer whose closet full of Birkins was burglarized. Many speculated the pictures posted here contributed to the robbery.


----------



## mkr

SpeedyJC said:


> Yep good point, that's why members should check and make sure the photo location tag setting is off on their phone before taking any pics to post here or on any other site.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> I've read some comments (not here) folks saying she deserved this...smh


Thankfully my only information on celebrities  is here at the TPF. Think I'll keep it that way.


----------



## ManilaMama

SpeedyJC said:


> Yep good point, that's why members should check and make sure the photo location tag setting is off on their phone before taking any pics to post here or on any other site.



Wait.. Hold on... So if someone posts a pic with photo location tag on (which is not printed on the photo), are you saying I can download that photo and KNOW where it was taken even if it's not stated on the photo?!?!

Omg teach us non-tech-savy folks how to turn that off stat!! Eek!! 

(I'm on iOS! Where do I click?)


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> nothing wrong with asking, but since you did, here's how I see it:  the wages of habitual lying for fame and profit is your word being doubted, not that you deserve to be assaulted or robbed.  the wages of habitual slutty dressing is being thought of as a slutty dresser with poor taste, not that you deserve to be raped.
> You said the normal response to a story like this ought to be concern, and I think most people here would agree.  Though this is not a situation calling for a normal response.  And concern over what?  We already know she's unharmed and was swiftly dispatched into the adoring arms of a 10 car motorcade, so what is there to be concerned about?  That she is $10m poorer?  She still lives better than 99.9% of the world and this event won't impact her lifestyle.  So that leaves concern over her mental health and emotional wellbeing after a traumatic event.  That's a valid concern, but under the circumstances an emotionally damaged/scarred Kim might emerge with more [some] depth and introspection, or retreat from the public eye, both of which are good outcomes.    If it took 6 minutes of real world suffering and reality check to bring about that transformation, then so be it, that's more than a fair trade, it's a bargain.  But I don't think people would be saying so be it if the news hit us that she was held hostage at gunpoint and we didn't know yet what the outcome would be, and her torment was prolonged, precarious and unpredictable.  I think then people would show genuine concern, even people who don't like her or believe her.  But we know she's safe so that leaves very little to be concerned about, unless I'm missing something.
> All of this is assuming that the story is true.  As I said, I don't care either way and am bummed that this is sucking up so much focus and crickets are chirping in my beloved Brangelina/bidet/Periogen thread.  At this stage it's 98% speculation and third/fourth/fifth hand reporting and 2% (if that) confirmed fact.  All this focus on what could be smoke and mirrors or could be all true, we just don't know yet.  I don't find this story fun.


Excellent summary!


----------



## Oryx816

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^I wouldn't even know how to do this.



On iPhone:

Settings
Privacy
Location services
Camera
Never


----------



## mrsinsyder

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^I wouldn't even know how to do this.



EDIT the answer above me is better


----------



## mrsinsyder

redney said:


> About a year or 2 ago, there was a PFer whose closet full of Birkins was burglarized. Many speculated the pictures posted here contributed to the robbery.



I remember that. She had also posted photos of her house that were easily found on Zillow or some other real estate site.

There was also another person on the LV forum who posted her hauls regularly, and also posted them on an LV Facebook page. From there, her Facebook page was public, and I could have found her address in minutes. I actually PMed her letting her know and she didn't change a thing.


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> About a year or 2 ago, there was a PFer whose closet full of Birkins was burglarized. Many speculated the pictures posted here contributed to the robbery.



Yes....it was PBC I believe.  Peanut butter cakes or something like that.  I think she is no longer on, but her thread showing her closet is still here.  

Very unfortunate that there are so many vile people in the world looking to profit off the misfortune of others.  Not everyone in the world shares the same values.


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> On iPhone:
> 
> Settings
> Privacy
> Location services
> Camera
> Never


Thank you just fixed it. I'm so out of it with technology haha.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't have an iPhone.  Anyone know how to turn it off on an Android???


----------



## mkr

Oryx816 said:


> On iPhone:
> 
> Settings
> Privacy
> Location services
> Camera
> Never


Thank you very much!


----------



## mrsinsyder

cdtracing said:


> I don't have an iPhone.  Anyone know how to turn it off on an Android???



It's usually referred to as EXIF data, you can probably Google your phone type and that to find something.


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> I remember that. She had also posted photos of her house that were easily found on Zillow or some other real estate site.
> 
> There was also another person on the LV forum who posted her hauls regularly, and also posted them on an LV Facebook page. From there, her Facebook page was public, and I could have found her address in minutes. I actually PMed her letting her know and she didn't change a thing.



Remember recently, on the LV forum, there was a poster who had pics that even included one with a box that had her name and address on it?


----------



## SpeedyJC

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^I wouldn't even know how to do this.





mkr said:


>


here is an article for iPhone/ iPad/  
https://www.igeeksblog.com/disable-geotagging-for-photos-on-iphone-ipad/

For my galaxy I went into the camera and then went into settings and scrolled down until location tagging, it was off.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Oryx816 said:


> Remember recently, on the LV forum, there was a poster who had pics that even included one with a box that had her name and address on it?



That's actually the same person I'm talking about. SMH....


----------



## SpeedyJC

cdtracing said:


> I don't have an iPhone.  Anyone know how to turn it off on an Android???


Open your actual camera up, go to settings, scroll down and then disable location tagging.


----------



## BagBerry13

Oryx816 said:


> On iPhone:
> 
> Settings
> Privacy
> Location services
> Camera
> Never


Thanks! I looked and for some reason it was already turned off. Lucky me!


----------



## ManilaMama

I randomly saved/downloaded photos from here to my phone. They were selfies clearly taken with an iPhone. 

I went to check the photos on my phone and did not see any location tags on them. But I guess thieves have their ways of getting that data? 

Gee. 

Does turning off the function work retroactively?


----------



## ManilaMama

By the way, thank you to those who posted instructions! Done!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

SpeedyJC said:


> Open your actual camera up, go to settings, scroll down and then disable location tagging.


Thank you.  It was already off but it's nice to be sure!!  I don't do IG or Snapchat, FB only from my laptop, & while I do have a Twitter account, I rarely post anything.  I just read the posts of those I follow.


----------



## SpeedyJC

ManilaMama said:


> Wait.. Hold on... So if someone posts a pic with photo location tag on (which is not printed on the photo), are you saying I can download that photo and KNOW where it was taken even if it's not stated on the photo?!?!
> 
> Omg teach us non-tech-savy folks how to turn that off stat!! Eek!!
> 
> (I'm on iOS! Where do I click?)



Yep and it's not difficult to do at all.


----------



## Oryx816

I always have the location off, HOWEVER, it is not always a bad thing.

I recently completed an around the world trip with my eleven year old daughter, without my husband.  While I was away, I turned it ON.  The reason was, if, heaven forbid, something happened to us, my husband could possibly use the pics I was always sharing with him privately via LINE and take them to the authorities to have a timeline of where we were and when.  

I keep it ON on my daughter's phone for the same reason.  She doesn't post on social media, she just shares with family on LINE.  

It isn't an all or nothing, but more people should be made aware as a safety precaution.


----------



## mrsinsyder

ManilaMama said:


> I randomly saved/downloaded photos from here to my phone. They were selfies clearly taken with an iPhone.
> 
> I went to check the photos on my phone and did not see any location tags on them. But I guess thieves have their ways of getting that data?
> 
> Gee.
> 
> Does turning off the function work retroactively?



It won't work retroactively, but I'm sure you're fine. The odds of someone pilfering through it to find you are slim, but of course if you're posting bag collections or jewelry worth tons of money, there might be some incentive.


----------



## SpeedyJC

ManilaMama said:


> I randomly saved/downloaded photos from here to my phone. They were selfies clearly taken with an iPhone.
> 
> I went to check the photos on my phone and did not see any location tags on them. But I guess thieves have their ways of getting that data?
> 
> Gee.
> 
> Does turning off the function work retroactively?


No turning it off doesn't work retroactivity but there are apps you can download I believe that remove geo tags.


----------



## Chagall

SpeedyJC said:


> Well first off I will say I am giving Kim the benefit of the doubt here I do not think this was staged by the K's for publicity, I do think however they will milk this for all the publicity and money they can get but I do think she was a victim of a crime here.  As far as her flaunting of wealth, yes of course that played a role. I know other celebs have money and people already know she is rich but Kim really goes the extreme with posting millions of dollars of jewels she wears everyday and its not hard to find out exactly where she is on top of it.  With that said I do not think she deserved this to happen because she flaunted her jewels per say but she needs to realize that by doing that or by anyone doing that a target is put on their back, very sad but its the world we live, there are people who literally thats their job, robbing others. I do hope this is a wake up call to her and to others, celebs, non celebs, whoever fits this category and that they see this as a lesson about flaunting wealth and maybe be abit more careful in the future. I mean we all need to live and enjoy life but sometimes depending on the situation being a little discrete isnt a bad idea, Kim of course probably has never even heard of the word "discrete".
> 
> I have to say I love using my designer handbags however since I have been robbed not once but twice now due to my purses,  I am seriously feeling more and more nervous about using them. I have tried not to let it bother me and have carried on using my bags daily however hearing about this just brought back all the memories and my insecurities/fears of being robbed again. Once I was robbed by a man with a weapon while using my LV bag and  the second time I had two LV bags stolen by a shipping store clerk.  Anywho not to get off on a tangent about me but  basically I feel like a walking target sometimes, I have three louder LV's I am thinking about selling now and I may buy some less flashy ones to replace them with, havent fully decided yet.


I sold my monogram bags and only kept the damier ebene and leather LV's. Where I live people only know monogram so I am now flying below the radar.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Finally humbled?

http://jezebel.com/post-robbery-kim-kardashian-realizes-she-was-living-in-1787466310


----------



## Chagall

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Finally humbled?
> 
> http://jezebel.com/post-robbery-kim-kardashian-realizes-she-was-living-in-1787466310


Here begins the moment of her milking every aspect of this.


----------



## clydekiwi

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Finally humbled?
> 
> http://jezebel.com/post-robbery-kim-kardashian-realizes-she-was-living-in-1787466310



Hope so


----------



## cdtracing

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Finally humbled?
> 
> http://jezebel.com/post-robbery-kim-kardashian-realizes-she-was-living-in-1787466310



Let's hope she will reflect on her life & her choices that have brought about this consequence.  Hopefully, she's had that "come to Jesus" epiphany & will become more careful, especially with her children.

I hope the entire family is re-evaluating how they choose to live their lives.  This should be a wake up call for all of them.


----------



## LemonDrop

Who is thIs source? It doesn't even say a "source close to the Kardashians". This is why there are so many version of the story out there. Kim Kardashian or MPK are never going to admit they were living in a bubble till they get paid really good money to admit they were living in a bubble. No one of importance is contacting Jezebel.


----------



## ManilaMama

Shower thoughts:

1. If this incident transformed Kim into a more modest, demure, humble and discreet lady.. Would you applaud it? Or would you discredit it as being disingenuous? 

2. What's your best guess as to Kim's next move?


----------



## mrsinsyder

ManilaMama said:


> Shower thoughts:
> 
> 1. If this incident transformed Kim into a more modest, demure, humble and discreet lady.. Would you applaud it? Or would you discredit it as being disingenuous?
> 
> 2. What's your best guess as to Kim's next move?



1. I don't think I'd care that much. What she does has no effect on me. I get that her actions can influence society on a larger scale, but our world has such bigger issues. 

2. I think she'll lay low to avoid making committal statements about what happened.


----------



## baglover1973

it was re-poed....she never owned the ring...again...hence the "robbery"


limom said:


> Of course, she does not want him to replace the ring.
> He needs the cash!


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> Shower thoughts:
> 
> 1. If this incident transformed Kim into a more modest, demure, humble and discreet lady.. Would you applaud it? Or would you discredit it as being disingenuous?
> 
> 2. What's your best guess as to Kim's next move?



I think she will lay low for a while.  I really have no idea how she will process this event or if it will cause her to change in any significant way.  If she does make a change, time will be the test if it's a genuine one or not.  Which ever way she goes, it will not impact my life one way or the other.  I do not move in the circles she does & I do not live the life of the "rich & famous".


----------



## mcb100

While it is true that nobody deserves to get robbed, I do think that she helped to put herself into that situation unintentionally. Think about it. The kardashians post their every single move on social media. It's a lot easier to find out where someone is when they are constantly checking in to places on social media and posting their own whereabouts every 2 seconds.


----------



## yinnie

DC-Cutie said:


> I smell a book 'I survived.. the Kim Kardashian story' with Kim on the cover, scantily clad in a bath rob, draping her shoulders looking helpess into the camera lense



Sitting in a marble bathtub


----------



## mrsinsyder

I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.


----------



## lizmil

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you!!! I keep reading about this "robe" and wonder what its significance is.


They want to make sure we know she was essentially naked, because she has to always be naked.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.



Stay safe from Matthew my Floridian friend!  [emoji120]

PS--with all the bidet talk around here people might think you were using evacuate in the other sense. [emoji6]


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.


Take Care.


----------



## Deco

mrsinsyder said:


> I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.


Oh no, are you in Florida?

Edit:  looks like you are. Stay safe, everyone there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is the source creepy Jonathan still her BFF/publicist/hanger-on?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Decophile said:


> Oh no, are you in Florida?



Yep, pretty much right where it's going to land. We're under mandatory evacuation by Friday morning.


----------



## lilapot

IMO, this won't change Kim at all.


----------



## Deco

lizmil said:


> They want to make sure we know she was essentially naked, because she has to always be naked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


But you'd think 2:30am in bed is when she's most entitled to be naked without scrutiny, and yet they still throw that out there.


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> Yep, pretty much right where it's going to land. We're under mandatory evacuation by Friday morning.



I don't want to reveal where you are but I had a home there and many friends. I am watching closely from this corner of the world and keeping Florida in my thoughts and prayers. [emoji20]


----------



## mrsinsyder

Oryx816 said:


> I don't want to reveal where you are but I had a home there and many friends. I am watching closely from this corner of the world and keeping Florida in my thoughts and prayers. [emoji20]



Thank you. I'm sure we'll be fine, it's just really challenging with pets and all the assorted chaos happening. Happily I got gas earlier; the stations are all empty now.


----------



## VickyB

bag-mania said:


> Where is the correlation? Does anyone really think he'd risk prison by robbing his most reliable clients?



No , I don't. This all just seems too convenient. I'm almost 100% positive that this whole thing was staged by PMK or somebody she conned in to putting it all together for her so non of the Ks could be linked to the hoax.  I also don't believe that the true value of jewelry stolen is over 10 million dollars. There is no proof of the true value of those items - even her E ring.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Ha ha saw this comment on  one of the many many articles. This one from Yahoo...

Look at me, look at me, look at me.....Like, aren't I beautiful, like totally, like, everyone's looking like, I'm so pretty like, and so important like..."Now feel sorry for me", I'm a mother, a wife, a victim... Is there no end to this heinous self-obsessed family have become rich on a relentless , unwarranted contrived media feed of their narcissistic imagery. The harsh ironic laughable reality is she is a victim of her ceaseless, cynical exposure of crass tattle.. she goes out of her way to attract attention and now pleas sympathy & hurt of an armed robbery with no injury just a missed photo opportunity and I'm sure the loss adjusters will cough up to the K's coffers to hope with Kayne's apparent debt. Correct, I'm not a fan..This modern day version of the Victorian Freakshow prods at nothing more than a curiosity factor for the otherwise banal , vapid, near comical cosmetically butchered, photoshopped lives they purport to lead. At some point their collagen enhancements and cow lip gloss appeal will burst and we can all get on with our real lives, not these monstrosities.. Give it all a wide berth and it still won't exceed the width of their massive,over-exposed, injected lips'n heinies..KUWTKrap... nah
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/paparazzi-snapping-kim-kardashian-west-in-paris-000110929.html


----------



## VickyB

mrsinsyder said:


> I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.



OMG! Be safe!!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank you. I'm sure we'll be fine, it's just really challenging with pets and all the assorted chaos happening. Happily I got gas earlier; the stations are all empty now.


I glad to hear.
Will be thinking about you, I wish you and all safety.


----------



## Hobbsy

mrsinsyder said:


> Yep, pretty much right where it's going to land. We're under mandatory evacuation by Friday morning.


Take care out there and get going!


----------



## ManilaMama

mrsinsyder said:


> I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.



My prayers are with you!!

May you all be safe, far from harm's way! [emoji1374]


----------



## Yoshi1296

ManilaMama said:


> Shower thoughts:
> 
> 1. If this incident transformed Kim into a more modest, demure, humble and discreet lady.. Would you applaud it? Or would you discredit it as being disingenuous?
> 
> 2. What's your best guess as to Kim's next move?


1. I think I would applaud it. I mean, she is changing for the better. Improvement is always a good thing to see.

2. I think this whole situation was definitely an eye opener for her. I have a feeling she's gonna do a total 180 and change everything. She'll be more low-key and more modest with her social media.


mrsinsyder said:


> I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.



Good luck! And stay safe!!!


----------



## Deco

tweegy said:


> So in the spirit of dialoge to the proposed question....
> 
> *So, for people to care she went thru this you're saying she needs to go away? And because she's unharmed folks should just not care? *
> 
> I agree and have stated she ought to reevaluate how she uses social media..BUT that is not her fault for being robbed. Everyone is blaming her for everything in this except the people that actually DID the crime. No matter what she posts.
> 
> I've read online- folks are just reveling and some are actually disappointed they didn't put a bullet in her head. Why? Cause shes Kim Kardashian. As a poster said we have an official statement from the mayor... Nothing else. If its fake...the truth will come out.
> 
> But from what I've read no matter if there was irrefutable evidence this happened folks will still say its BS and still point the finger at her....Its either this is all a lie OR its her fault cause she posted her wealth online..
> 
> 
> And folks are saying "she better not put this in the show" They will cause the show is supposedly about their lives..what else would they put in it?? Kim knitting or shopping for bidets (see what I did there)
> 
> I will maintain, folks reaction to this is very telling of their nature...


No.  Concern and caring are not identical sentiments.  We were talking about concern.  Concern is a prospective sentiment.  It's caring that's directed at the future, at an outcome that's still unknown but feared. Caring about what already happened is directed at the past.  I can care about what happened to Kim and not be concerned/worried about her.  The former looks to the event that's occurred, the latter to the aftermath.  I'm sorry this happened to Kim and wish it hadn't, but I'm not worried about her going forward because she's unharmed, she's still rich, and the only part I could be concerned about is her emotional/psychological wellbeing.  I'm not invested enough in her to worry about her ongoing state of mind.  I can sympathize that it sucks that someone went through a bad experience, but that doesn't tether me to their wellbeing if they're a complete stranger.  Not to mention a shallow and silly stranger bereft of admirable qualities.   My character isn't measured by whether I give any thought to her emotional wellbeing.  The people you've seen elsewhere wishing her harm/bullets/rape are exhibiting mob mentality.  Disturbing, but as old and inevitable as time.   It should not surprise you that the masses suck. 

The critical comments here are from people who don't believe this story, not those who think she brought this attack on herself.  All blame for Kim's lack of credibility falls squarely on herself.  Your word ought to be your bond, not your wanking implement.  This story would have implausibilities if told by an honest person.  Add Kim to the mix... well... you get the picture.  The story could turn out to be completely true, but the current incredulity is understandable in light of the story and the source. 

When I said retreat from the public eye, I meant the daily selfies and updates, pap walks, self-staged peeping tom shoots and general over-exposure.  Not that she would quit her show and magazine spreads or formally booked engagements/endorsements.  Retreat was probably not the right word.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Bloody hell.  At this rate I'm gonna have to create an entire folder on my iPad dedicated solely to your posts.
> *And so help me, you better not be getting all smug about it either, bish!*


And this is why you're one of my favorites.


----------



## cdtracing

It now appears from some sites articles, French police are now questioning if this is not a scam & are looking at Kanye & Kim as possible suspects.  Many experts in the security field, including one of her former bodyguards who warned her of posting so much information on social media, are all saying the story is not checking out & something is fishy.  This will not be over anytime soon. SMDH


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.



Stay safe!!!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

cdtracing said:


> It now appears from some sites articles, French police are now questioning if this is not a scam & are looking at Kanye & Kim as possible suspects.  Many experts in the security field, including one of her former bodyguards who warned her of posting so much information on social media, are all saying the story is not checking out & something is fishy.  This will not be over anytime soon. SMDH


Please cite, thanks.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> It now appears from some sites articles, French police are now questioning if this is not a scam & are looking at Kanye & Kim as possible suspects.  Many experts in the security field, including one of her former bodyguards who warned her of posting so much information on social media, are all saying the story is not checking out & something is fishy.  This will not be over anytime soon. SMDH


I'm not surprised to hear this.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Decophile said:


> nothing wrong with asking, but since you did, here's how I see it:  the wages of habitual lying for fame and profit is your word being doubted, not that you deserve to be assaulted or robbed.  the wages of habitual slutty dressing is being thought of as a slutty dresser with poor taste, not that you deserve to be raped.
> You said the normal response to a story like this ought to be concern, and I think most people here would agree.  Though this is not a situation calling for a normal response.  And concern over what?  We already know she's unharmed and was swiftly dispatched into the adoring arms of a 10 car motorcade, so what is there to be concerned about?  That she is $10m poorer?  She still lives better than 99.9% of the world and this event won't impact her lifestyle.  So that leaves concern over her mental health and emotional wellbeing after a traumatic event.  That's a valid concern, but under the circumstances an emotionally damaged/scarred Kim might emerge with more [some] depth and introspection, or retreat from the public eye, both of which are good outcomes.    If it took 6 minutes of real world suffering and reality check to bring about that transformation, then so be it, that's more than a fair trade, it's a bargain.  But I don't think people would be saying so be it if the news hit us that she was held hostage at gunpoint and we didn't know yet what the outcome would be, and her torment was prolonged, precarious and unpredictable.  I think then people would show genuine concern, even people who don't like her or believe her.  But we know she's safe so that leaves very little to be concerned about, unless I'm missing something.
> All of this is assuming that the story is true.  As I said, I don't care either way and am bummed that this is sucking up so much focus and crickets are chirping in my beloved Brangelina/bidet/Periogen thread.  At this stage it's 98% speculation and third/fourth/fifth hand reporting and 2% (if that) confirmed fact.  All this focus on what could be smoke and mirrors or could be all true, we just don't know yet.  I don't find this story fun.



[emoji1373] Bless you [emoji4]!


----------



## limom

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank you. I'm sure we'll be fine, it's just really challenging with pets and all the assorted chaos happening. Happily I got gas earlier; the stations are all empty now.


good luck!


----------



## mkr

mrsinsyder said:


> I need to get off this thread and go evacuate, LOL.[/QUote
> 
> Be safe!  (Yes I thought you were talking about the other evacuate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look you have your very own emoji


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Kim will disappear for a bit, if not just because of the trauma but bruised ego. Btw whats the deal with the whole new ring from Kanye? What happened to her original one?


----------



## bag-princess

lizmil said:


> They want to make sure we know she was essentially naked, because she has to always be naked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app




that is  the reason she was terrified that she was going to be raped - as one article put it in a big headline!!   every morning it is something different! 



PMK is buring the midnight oil!!! and as many people say - yea it was an inside job!  kim and kanye!!   remember when he posted twitter that he was $53 million in debt! 

----------------


*Report: Kim Kardashian's Paris Robbery Was an Inside Job*


*Sources tell TMZ that "police and the Kardashian family don't believe it was a coincidence that Kim was bodyguard-less at the time the robbers showed up and somehow made their way into her apartment...they think the robbers were tipped off [that] it was the right time to strike."*

*The site notes that there was an extremely short window of time during which Kim was alone, suggesting that robbers were alerted to the fact that her friends and bodyguard had left.

 "The Kardashians are in no way suggesting the bodyguard was in on it," TMZ reports. "In fact, they say they know he wasn't. But they are convinced someone tipped off the robbers to strike at precisely the moment they could get in and out without detection." 
Police are allegedly checking phone records of people "in and around" the hotel in an effort to track suspicious activity. Kim is currently back in New York City with her husband, Kanye West, and-as you can see in the photos below-the family has significantly upped their security squad.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/report-kim-kardashians-paris-robbery-165518818.html
*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

twinkle.tink said:


> I really don't understand people putting so much weight on all of these stories. Picking apart details, saying the story has changed, etc.
> It seems clear to me, the reason for so many conflicting/confusing details is everyone who could possibly be a 'source' is making a few coins.
> 
> Other then the few very brief statements from the mayor of Paris has there been any official statements?



This is agreeable. I guess when people have preconceived notions on someone, the stories are taken as gospel truth, never mind the fact that there is no statement from the person (s) concerned. Just like in the Brangelina thread, every bit of gossipy tabloid stories are taken as facts.


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is agreeable. I guess when people have preconceived notions on someone, the stories are taken as gospel truth, never mind the fact that there is no statement from the person (s) concerned. Just like in the Brangelina thread, every bit of gossipy tabloid stories are taken as facts.


While I agree that the public in general (you and myself included) have preconceived notions regarding celebrities in general, it is not the case with the Kardashian.
They made and are making a living exploiting and exposing their lives thru their shows and numerous media accounts and thus the public have a fairly good grasp on their vapid lives imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Kim will disappear for a bit, if not just because of the trauma but bruised ego. Btw whats the deal with the whole new ring from Kanye? What happened to her original one?


If I recall he gave her two rings


----------



## bag-princess

pics or it didn't happen! 

--------------------------------------------------------

Alicia Keys has been leading a barefaced revolution after penning an essay about her commitment to going makeup free every day, including on the red carpet and TV (she’s currently on the judging panel for _The Voice_!). And the singer is not alone in her makeup-free movement: _Today_‘s Tamron Hall,* Kim Kardashian* and now Gabrielle Union, are all jumping on the bandwagon.

This weekend, Kardashian took the look for a spin as well, heading to the Balenciaga fashion show in Paris without a stitch of makeup. And it’s a look her makeup artist, Mario Dedivanovic, says he hopes will stick around.

“We’ve been so bombarded with heavy makeup on social media and youtube, that people are just sick of it,” he tells PeopleStyle. “I think people are definitely going to start embracing a softer look. I don’t think it’s necessarily going to be no makeup whatsoever, but im totally all about this natural look. I’m hoping that more natural looks will start trending more. I always say, just because you know how to do all the tricks with makeup doesn’t mean you have to.”

http://www.essence.com/celebrity/more-celebrities-join-alicia-keys-no-makeup-movement


----------



## lallybelle

^^^There were pics here in the thread, probably several pages back now due to the robbery.. Her no makeup look included at the least, foundation, lip gloss and false eyelashes.


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> It now appears from some sites articles, French police are now questioning if this is not a scam & are looking at Kanye & Kim as possible suspects.  Many experts in the security field, including one of her former bodyguards who warned her of posting so much information on social media, are all saying the story is not checking out & something is fishy.  This will not be over anytime soon. SMDH


Hmm, IF it turns out they staged this they're looking at PR suicide...Who ever thought that was a great idea.....should just stop making choices on ANYTHING... 

I just can't see them faking this one...


----------



## bag-princess

lallybelle said:


> ^^^There were pics here in the thread, probably several pages back now due to the robbery..* Her no makeup look included at the least, foundation, lip gloss and false eyelashes*.





  now THAT is the kim we all know!  i knew it was all they claimed to be - like alicia!  

i have not seen anything but all the robbery posts so i missed that pic somehow.


----------



## tweegy

In related news...Kim says it's her fault for flaunting herself online and Pornhub is offering a $50,000 reward for information on the robbery....Cause she's "One of the fam"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cked-way-saying-s-urgent-Miss-Kardashian.html

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/pornhub-offers-50000-reward-kim-8988006


----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian Paris Robbery: Police 'Baffled' by Concierge's Account*

Not adding up. Paris police believe that there are inconsistencies in the concierge's account of what occurred the night of Kim Kardashian's robbery this past Sunday, _Us Weekly_ can exclusively reveal.

The unnamed staffer at the Hôtel de Pourtalès told authorities that the five assailants, who were dressed as policemen, buzzed the intercom and said, "It's urgent — we must see Ms. Kardashian." When the concierge opened the door, he apparently said, they pointed a gun at his head and he was then forced to open Kardashian's apartment with a single key.

"What's confusing to police is how a low-ranking night staffer had such easy key access to the VIP apartments," the source tells _Us_. Police "remain baffled at the apparent ease with which he was able to guide the robbers straight to the star’s bedroom."

The nine apartments in the lavish estate have a variety of security protocols, the source explains. The insider believes that it's "inconceivable" that the concierge could have gained access to Kardashian's residence without breaking the door down, and there was no sign of forced entry.

As previously reported, the concierge was bound and gagged before the suspects confronted the 35-year-old reality star. She was then tied up and gagged herself and carried into the bathroom. The assailants stole more than $10 million worth of jewelry before escaping by bicycle.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-police-baffled-by-concierges-account-w443649


----------



## tweegy

The Body guard quit Kim on social media
http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/05/kim-kardashian-bodyguard-robbery-social-media/

Kim thinking folks doubting her story is Cray Cray
http://www.eonline.com/news/800130/...that-people-are-questioning-her-paris-robbery


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh if it really did happen it was a inside job, the window of opportunity was so small. Kim being upset that people don't believe you is all on her. When you consistently lie to the public and marry people for money you don't have the privilege of having the public on your side. I also find it really hard to believe with the lifestyle she lives that she was actually 100% alone that in it's self is very uncharacteristic of her to not be completely surrounded by her yes people/help.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sdkitty

tweegy said:


> So in the spirit of dialoge to the proposed question....
> 
> So, for people to care she went thru this you're saying she needs to go away? And because she's unharmed folks should just not care?
> 
> I agree and have stated she ought to reevaluate how she uses social media..BUT that is not her fault for being robbed. Everyone is blaming her for everything in this except the people that actually DID the crime. No matter what she posts.
> 
> I've read online- folks are just reveling and some are actually disappointed they didn't put a bullet in her head. Why? Cause shes Kim Kardashian. As a poster said we have an official statement from the mayor... Nothing else. If its fake...the truth will come out.
> 
> But from what I've read no matter if there was irrefutable evidence this happened folks will still say its BS and still point the finger at her....Its either this is all a lie OR its her fault cause she posted her wealth online..
> 
> 
> And folks are saying "she better not put this in the show" They will cause the show is supposedly about their lives..what else would they put in it?? Kim knitting or shopping for bidets (see what I did there)
> 
> I will maintain, folks reaction to this is very telling of their nature...


I would Love for her to go away


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Meh if it really did happen it was a inside job, the window of opportunity was so small. Kim being upset that people don't believe you is all on her. When you consistently lie to the public and marry people for money you don't have the privilege of having the public on your side. I also find it really hard to believe with the lifestyle she lives that she was actually 100% alone that in it's self is very uncharacteristic of her to not be completely surrounded by her yes people/help.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


talking about the window of opportunity - didn't hear how they found the jewelry.  Did she just leave it lying around in plain sight?  Did they ask her where it was?  Maybe if she was wearing (ring for example) I could be out but wouldn't the rest of it be put away or hidden?


----------



## Ladybug09

sabrunka said:


> Has this been posted yet?  I think this is probably the worst thing I've seen from her so far.  I know I say this with each new outfit I see of hers, but honestly, does anything beat this in terms of how damn awful it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Is that a Jesus/Moses robe? color me confused...


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> talking about the window of opportunity - didn't hear how they found the jewelry.  Did she just leave it lying around in plain sight?  Did they ask her where it was?  Maybe if she was wearing (ring for example) I could be out but wouldn't the rest of it be put away or hidden?



Wasn't that the one word they spoke in English? I read that they said "ring, ring". She got from that what they were there for.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> *Kim Kardashian Paris Robbery: Police 'Baffled' by Concierge's Account*
> 
> Not adding up. Paris police believe that there are inconsistencies in the concierge's account of what occurred the night of Kim Kardashian's robbery this past Sunday, _Us Weekly_ can exclusively reveal.
> 
> The unnamed staffer at the Hôtel de Pourtalès told authorities that the five assailants, who were dressed as policemen, buzzed the intercom and said, "It's urgent — we must see Ms. Kardashian." When the concierge opened the door, he apparently said, they pointed a gun at his head and he was then forced to open Kardashian's apartment with a single key.
> 
> "What's confusing to police is how a low-ranking night staffer had such easy key access to the VIP apartments," the source tells _Us_. Police "remain baffled at the apparent ease with which he was able to guide the robbers straight to the star’s bedroom."
> 
> The nine apartments in the lavish estate have a variety of security protocols, the source explains. The insider believes that it's "inconceivable" that the concierge could have gained access to Kardashian's residence without breaking the door down, and there was no sign of forced entry.
> 
> As previously reported, the concierge was bound and gagged before the suspects confronted the 35-year-old reality star. She was then tied up and gagged herself and carried into the bathroom. The assailants stole more than $10 million worth of jewelry before escaping by bicycle.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-police-baffled-by-concierges-account-w443649


Isn't that interesting?!


----------



## cdtracing

twinkle.tink said:


> Please cite, thanks.



http://yournewswire.com/kanye-west-wanted-jewelry-insurance-scam/
The video clip in the article is interesting with opinions by former Kardashian body guard, Steve Stanulis,  & Larry Lawton, former jewel thief.

There is also this article which also speculates about the lack of security.
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/10/04/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-fabricated/

While this appears to me to still be speculation, experts are not buying the story.  There's a lot more to it & they know it.  Paris has a lot to lose with this since it's a city that heavily depends on tourism monies & tourism is down because of the recent terror attacks.  A very high profile robbery at someone's apartment in a supposed secure location does not make tourists feel safe.


----------



## scarlet555

What's so telling about not believing Kim's story?  That we are not so naive?  It's not just the haters (LOL), even the police doesn't believe it.  The story is off, so it's off.
Notice how each headlines says the security guard was *not *in on it?  I find that strange.   That Kim does NOT blame the security.
I find it strange too that she travels with one security person only, so far only Pascal being mentioned, no one else works with him?


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Alicia Keys has been leading a barefaced revolution after penning an essay about her commitment to going makeup free every day, including on the red carpet and TV (she’s currently on the judging panel for _The Voice_!). And the singer is not alone in her makeup-free movement: _Today_‘s Tamron Hall,* Kim Kardashian* and now Gabrielle Union, are all jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> This weekend, Kardashian took the look for a spin as well, heading to the Balenciaga fashion show in Paris without a stitch of makeup. And it’s a look her makeup artist, Mario Dedivanovic, says he hopes will stick around.
> 
> “We’ve been so bombarded with heavy makeup on social media and youtube, that people are just sick of it,” he tells PeopleStyle. “I think people are definitely going to start embracing a softer look. I don’t think it’s necessarily going to be no makeup whatsoever, but im totally all about this natural look. I’m hoping that more natural looks will start trending more. I always say, just because you know how to do all the tricks with makeup doesn’t mean you have to.”
> 
> http://www.essence.com/celebrity/more-celebrities-join-alicia-keys-no-makeup-movement



Pictures of her supposed "fresh no makeup" look are a several pages back but she's wearing makeup.  In fact, I remember the no makeup look from the 70's. It's not a new idea & there's a whole lot of instruction you can get to achieve the look using makeup.


----------



## Deco

I think tweegy was referring to those who wish her harm, think this is well deserved karma, and will continue to loudly voice these opinions no matter what proof comes out.  The world is full of such wack jobs.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> http://yournewswire.com/kanye-west-wanted-jewelry-insurance-scam/
> The video clip in the article is interesting with opinions by former Kardashian body guard, Steve Stanulis,  & Larry Lawton, former jewel thief.
> 
> There is also this article which also speculates about the lack of security.
> http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/10/04/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-fabricated/
> 
> While this appears to me to still be speculation, experts are not buying the story.  There's a lot more to it & they know it.  Paris has a lot to lose with this since it's a city that heavily depends on tourism monies & tourism is down because of the recent terror attacks.  A very high profile robbery at someone's apartment in a supposed secure location does not make tourists feel safe.


this is seeming more and more fishy
If this was an insurance scam, I hope they get nailed
And insurance companies are pretty aggressive, esp with a huge claim like this


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Hmm, IF it turns out they staged this they're looking at PR suicide...Who ever thought that was a great idea.....should just stop making choices on ANYTHING...
> 
> I just can't see them faking this one...



I agree it would be insane but stranger things have happened.  Experts are looking at the things I've been saying about the security & it's not adding up.  This is why I have a hard time believing it's not an inside job at the very least.  The facts are not lining up & something is very "off" about the whole thing.  There's a big possibility that Kim was not in on it but that still doesn't mean it's not a scam.


----------



## scarlet555

Oh, OK, but who would wish her harm?  even for lying?  that's pretty cruel, even for an insurance scam.


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> What's so telling about not believing Kim's story?  That we are not so naive?  It's not just the haters (LOL), even the police doesn't believe it.  The story is off, so it's off.
> Notice how each headlines says the security guard was *not *in on it?  I find that strange.   That Kim does NOT blame the security.
> I find it strange too that she travels with one security person only, so far only Pascal being mentioned, no one else works with him?


But these aren't real "articles" though...lol. The only place that I will believe is TMZ, the rest are citing 'sources'. You don't even have to actually have a real source to print a story; as long as the claim is that it's from a 'source', you can print without repercussion. If someone wants the click revenue to their site, they'll create a story and cite a 'source'; hence so many different details. But I find it fascinating how every headline and story is being taken as gospel....not just in Kim's thread but in other threads too.

The truth eventually comes out so we shall see if this robbery claim holds up.


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> talking about the window of opportunity - didn't hear how they found the jewelry.  Did she just leave it lying around in plain sight?  Did they ask her where it was?  Maybe if she was wearing (ring for example) I could be out but wouldn't the rest of it be put away or hidden?



Depending on which story you read, she either told them where the ring & the jewelry box was or she showed/pointed to where it was.


----------



## bag-mania

I keep expecting more information to come out about the concierge but so far there's no name, nothing. I don't buy the police comment in the US magazine article that it was strange for him to have key access to the apartments. Wouldn't any kind of front desk employee have access to the rooms in case of emergency? Wouldn't the cleaning employees also have access?


----------



## Cocolo

I need a week to read all this, and another week to follow the links.  But I don't think Kim was part of this.  Does she take her clothes off at work? Yes. But everyone says she is really sweet, even Sharon Osbourne has said she is "a very sweet, lovely girl'. No one deserves this kind of violation.  Poor BodyGuard.  He feels awful.  I think he's going to be sticking like Glu.  I know a number of us chose him for our next husband.  Looks like he's going to be busy for a while. .


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> It's very easy to wriggle out of handcuffs.  No really.


For Kim it is. She's had lots of practice with handcuffs.


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> I agree it would be insane but stranger things have happened.  Experts are looking at the things I've been saying about the security & it's not adding up.  This is why I have a hard time believing it's not an inside job at the very least.  The facts are not lining up & something is very "off" about the whole thing.


I suspected from day uno it was some staff or someone that KNEW how they were rolling and marked her... That's how it happens. That concierge imo needs to be drilled.. I don't think the Ks had a part in it..

Whoever it was knew she was there, knew she was relatively alone and set it off to take advantage of the opportunity. It happens.

Anyone who has ever been in similar circumstances, they were watching them.

Also, Paris will obviously want to look good for tourism.. So I'm not surprised when they side eyed Kim on her security and said its not Paris its the residence. I'm not saying its their fault or Kim's but they will which ever way, make sure their country looks good for business.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I agree it would be insane but stranger things have happened.  Experts are looking at the things I've been saying about the security & it's not adding up.  This is why I have a hard time believing it's not an inside job at the very least.  The facts are not lining up & something is very "off" about the whole thing.


and the way Kanye ran off that stage was so theatrical
I admit I don't like these people so my opinion may be clouded but if the 6 minute ordeal was already over and there was nothing Kayne could really do about it, why interrupt the show?


----------



## tweegy

Ladybug09 said:


> For Kim it is. She's had lots of practice with handcuffs.


Hobbsy and WO will greet you in the corner missy


----------



## sdkitty

Cocolo said:


> I need a week to read all this, and another week to follow the links.  But I don't think Kim was part of this.  Does she take her clothes off at work? Yes. But everyone says she is really sweet, even Sharon Osbourne has said she is "a very sweet, lovely girl'. No one deserves this kind of violation.  Poor BodyGuard.  He feels awful.  I think he's going to be sticking like Glu.  I know a number of us chose him for our next husband.  Looks like he's going to be busy for a while. .


not surprised Sharon Osbourne said that.....that's exactly what I would expect from her


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> I need a week to read all this, and another week to follow the links.  But I don't think Kim was part of this.  Does she take her clothes off at work? Yes. But everyone says she is really sweet, even Sharon Osbourne has said she is "a very sweet, lovely girl'. No one deserves this kind of violation.  Poor BodyGuard.  He feels awful.  I think he's going to be sticking like Glu.  I know a number of us chose him for our next husband.  Looks like he's going to be busy for a while. .


From what I saw this morning he quit the whole thing.. he dropped her on social media faster than Kim dropped Humphries...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tweegy said:


> From what I saw this morning he quit the whole thing.. he dropped her on social media faster than Kim dropped Humphries...



For what it's worth, the article you linked about that stated that he has not quit her. He only deleted her pics from his account so folks wouldn't use his whereabouts to get access to her. Per TMZ.


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> For what it's worth, the article you linked about that stated that he has not quit her. He only deleted her pics from his account so folks wouldn't use his whereabouts to get access to her. Per TMZ.


Lol I was saying "quit" in jest tho


----------



## BagBerry13

The fact that she's surprised that people don't believe her tells me how stupid she really is. You can't put that kind of image out there for years and use all these publicity strategies and then be surprised if no one's buying it. She needs some serious self-reflection.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> The fact that she's surprised that people don't believe her tells me how stupid she really is. You can't put that kind of image out there for years and use all these publicity strategies and then be surprised if no one's buying it. She needs some serious self-reflection.


She finally made a statement?


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> Hobbsy and WO will greet you in the corner missy


----------



## mrsinsyder

berrydiva said:


> She finally made a statement?



No


----------



## pixiejenna

cdtracing said:


> I agree it would be insane but stranger things have happened.  Experts are looking at the things I've been saying about the security & it's not adding up.  This is why I have a hard time believing it's not an inside job at the very least.  The facts are not lining up & something is very "off" about the whole thing.  There's a big possibility that Kim was not in on it but that still doesn't mean it's not a scam.


Ita if it really happened it was a inside job. Kim of course wouldn't know anything about it because everyone in her circle knows she can't act if her life depended on it. Her response/reaction had to be real in order to pull this off. And if it is a insurance scam I hope they get it. I don't see Paris letting this go they're going to fully pull this incident a part with a fine tooth comb. 


sdkitty said:


> and the way Kanye ran off that stage was so theatrical
> I admit I don't like these people so my opinion may be clouded but if the 6 minute ordeal was already over and there was nothing Kayne could really do about it, why interrupt the show?


Because he's a drama queen who can't pass the opportunity to blow up. Besides he's so upset over the ordeal that his art would surely suffer. 

Also another thought to side note, how odd that Yeaz was in a concert when his wife was in Paris for fashion week. Awfully convenient for him to be out of town. You'd think that he'd be in Paris Fashion week himself given that he has a "line". He's been a regular there and it's been a while since he's seen his boyfriend. The fact that he wasn't there during Paris Fashion week makes it even more suspicious in my book.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## limom

scarlet555 said:


> What's so telling about not believing Kim's story?  That we are not so naive?  It's not just the haters (LOL), even the police doesn't believe it.  The story is off, so it's off.
> Notice how each headlines says the security guard was *not *in on it?  I find that strange.   That Kim does NOT blame the security.
> I find it strange too that she travels with one security person only, so far only Pascal being mentioned, no one else works with him?


Even my local news anchor was skeptical and she is the daughter of a former mafioso.


----------



## terebina786

There's pics of her leaving her AirBnB in NYC.. through the front door no less 
IDK, it's very telling that she or her stylist didn't call the police right away.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> I keep expecting more information to come out about the concierge but so far there's no name, nothing. I don't buy the police comment in the US magazine article that it was strange for him to have key access to the apartments. Wouldn't any kind of front desk employee have access to the rooms in case of emergency? Wouldn't the cleaning employees also have access?


If this is a traditional French "concierge", the person has access to all the apartments as she is the one who lets the workers in and clean up he staircases and common areas.
Of course this being an ultra fancy and exclusive place, the concierge might be something foreign to my middle class existence.


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> She finally made a statement?





mrsinsyder said:


> No


Please! She won't make a statement in a million years but I'm pretty sure her circle is talking to TMZ.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> not surprised Sharon Osbourne said that.....that's exactly what I would expect from her


Yep, her and her spawns are unbearable.
Although I must admit that Kim before Kanye was kinda sweet but also entitled and dumb.
Now Kanye's attitude and superiority complex rubbed off on her


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Ita if it really happened it was a inside job. Kim of course wouldn't know anything about it because everyone in her circle knows she can't act if her life depended on it. Her response/reaction had to be real in order to pull this off. And if it is a insurance scam I hope they get it. I don't see Paris letting this go they're going to fully pull this incident a part with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Because he's a drama queen who can't pass the opportunity to blow up. Besides he's so upset over the ordeal that his art would surely suffer.
> 
> Also another thought to side note, how odd that Yeaz was in a concert when his wife was in Paris for fashion week. Awfully convenient for him to be out of town. You'd think that he'd be in Paris Fashion week himself given that he has a "line". He's been a regular there and it's been a while since he's seen his boyfriend. The fact that he wasn't there during Paris Fashion week makes it even more suspicious in my book.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


a line that just bombed with a bunch of models passing out because of the heat btw


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Because he's a drama queen who can't pass the opportunity to blow up. Besides he's so upset over the ordeal that his art would surely suffer.
> 
> Also another thought to side note, how odd that Yeaz was in a concert when his wife was in Paris for fashion week. Awfully convenient for him to be out of town. You'd think that he'd be in Paris Fashion week himself given that he has a "line". He's been a regular there and it's been a while since he's seen his boyfriend. The fact that he wasn't there during Paris Fashion week makes it even more suspicious in my book.


He was set to headline the Meadows festival for awhile and given the others who were performing, it made sense for Kanye to be there. Everything isn't something.

Personally, I don't care where I am or what I'm doing but if I'm told my spouse or kid was held at gunpoint, robbed, assaulted, car accident, etc.....I am damn sure stopping what I'm doing to just speak to them to hear their voice and make sure they're okay. And, when it comes to certain people in my life - interrupt whatever I'm doing.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> He was set to headline the Meadows festival for awhile and given the others who were performing, it made sense for Kanye to be there. Everything isn't something.
> 
> Personally, I don't care where I am or what I'm doing but if I'm told my spouse or kid was held at gunpoint, robbed, assaulted, car accident, etc.....I am damn sure stopping what I'm doing to just speak to them to hear their voice and make sure they're okay.


Didn't he cancel the following shows as well?


----------



## tweegy

So, it makes plausible sense that 'they' planned and didn't tell Kim cause she can't act. Its like a episode of 'PUNK'd Extreme!!!' They hired people to fake rob her and ride off on bikes so they can make a few mil on an insurance scam? All while drawing international attention to Paris for this faux pas? Ok..


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Didn't he cancel the following shows as well?


There were no following  shows...he was the headliners for the Sunday events. I had tickets but didn't go because of the weather.


----------



## AECornell

Do you know how to dial emergency services in every country you visit?



terebina786 said:


> IDK, it's very telling that she or her stylist didn't call the police right away.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> No



Late, but please stay safe! You're one of my favorite posters here


----------



## cdtracing

scarlet555 said:


> What's so telling about not believing Kim's story?  That we are not so naive?  It's not just the haters (LOL), even the police doesn't believe it.  The story is off, so it's off.
> Notice how each headlines says the security guard was *not *in on it?  I find that strange.   That Kim does NOT blame the security.
> I find it strange too that she travels with one security person only, so far only Pascal being mentioned, no one else works with him?



Even US Supreme Court Justice, Stephen Breyer, made a reference to this event during oral arguments about bank fraud.  

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...steven-breyer-brings-up-her-robbery-in-court/

I don't think it's strange that most people do not believe the story.  Too many questions & nothing is adding up.  The whole thing reeks of fraud.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Please! She won't make a statement in a million years but I'm pretty sure her circle is talking to TMZ.


Just asking....I don't know what's factual, what's coming from TMZ (the most credible source) or other non-reliable sources.


----------



## bag-mania

*How Much Insurance Money Will Kim Kardashian Receive for Her Stolen Jewels? That Depends*

A few hours after midnight on Monday morning, Kim Kardashian West was robbed at gunpoint in her Paris hotel of what is now estimated to be more than $10 million worth of jewelry -- a story that has captivated the media, both in Europe and the U.S., in the days since.

As there is little chance the jewels will be recovered, Kardashian is now presumably about to enter into a complicated claims process with her insurance company -- most likely Lloyd’s of London (which specializes in insurance for multimillion-dollar gems), according to Scott Andrew Selby, co-author of _Flawless: Inside the Largest Diamond Heist in History._

But how much Kardashian West will receive for the loss (assuming, of course, that each piece was insured) depends on a number of factors, including the category and conditions of her coverage. “It all depends on the type of jewelry coverage the customer purchased,” Janece White, North American vice president of underwriting and jewelry specialist at Chubb Personal Risk Services, a multinational property and casualty insurer, tells _Billboard_. “Was it worldwide coverage? Was there a maximum amount of coverage provided while traveling? Were there any restrictions with regard to the security required while traveling with the jewelry? In some instances restrictions are placed on the policy, which require that when traveling the jewelry be kept in a secure hotel safe -- not the room safe.”

The conditions of Elizabeth Taylor’s insurance on the famous, 69.42 carat Taylor-Burton diamond, for example, specified that Taylor should only wear it in public 30 days per year and when protected by security guards, according to Lloyd’s. If anything had happened to the diamond while violating those conditions, she would not have received the full value of her claim.

Assuming Kardashian West is indeed insured, and was following the dictates of her policy to a T, the claims process will still be complicated. “Very high value, unique and rare items can be tricky to replace with pieces of ‘like kind and quality,’ which is the standard for most insurance companies,” Heather Perkins, head of underwriting at Los Angeles-based jewelry insurance specialist Lavalier, tells_Billboard_. “So a multi-million dollar claim like this one is going to be difficult, both to investigate and to resolve.”

It is common for those who own jewels as pricey at Kardashian West’s to wear imitation jewelry while traveling -- something White strongly suggests for other owners of high-ticket items. And if an imitation set is not an option, storing the jewels in the hotel security safe when they aren't being worn is a must. “I would also be wary of making my whereabouts known, as individuals who could wish me harm could use that information,” she adds. “And lastly, because even when all precautions are taken, sometimes bad things happen. I would want to make sure I had the best insurance coverage in place to protect my valuables.”

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/7533412/kim-kardashian-insurance-money-stolen-jewels-robbed


----------



## DC-Cutie

let's look at it like this - Kim has lied about her BUTT that even Stevie Wonder can see is fake as a three dollar bill.  Anything is possible with this family... ANYTHING


----------



## terebina786

AECornell said:


> Do you know how to dial emergency services in every country you visit?


No, but I would find out if that had happened to me.  Most, if not all, hotels come with a list of emergency and various contact numbers somewhere in the room and she visits Paris enough to probably pick up that info.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> let's look at it like this - Kim has lied about her BUTT that even Stevie Wonder can see is fake as a three dollar bill.  Anything is possible with this family... ANYTHING


She's been keeping this lie going forever so if there was no robbery, she'll keep that lie going as well.


----------



## baghorr

Oryx816 said:


> On iPhone:
> 
> Settings
> Privacy
> Location services
> Camera
> Never



Thank you so much!


----------



## BagBerry13

AECornell said:


> Do you know how to dial emergency services in every country you visit?





terebina786 said:


> No, but I would find out if that had happened to me.  Most, if not all, hotels come with a list of emergency and various contact numbers somewhere in the room and she visits Paris enough to probably pick up that info.


And also again, it's a sign of common sense. When you travel you get informed about the country you travel to. Important things like emergency numbers you can find in every tourist guide. And she has been there before so it's not like it's a new country. At some point you pick something up ... if you're not too self-absorbed.


----------



## tweegy

So, she robbed herself to get the insurance which according to this article will be a very complicated claim to file as well as she's not even going to receive the full value of the ring?... Oh, I'd say she robbed herself alright.



bag-mania said:


> *How Much Insurance Money Will Kim Kardashian Receive for Her Stolen Jewels? That Depends*
> 
> A few hours after midnight on Monday morning, Kim Kardashian West was robbed at gunpoint in her Paris hotel of what is now estimated to be more than $10 million worth of jewelry -- a story that has captivated the media, both in Europe and the U.S., in the days since.
> 
> As there is little chance the jewels will be recovered, Kardashian is now presumably about to enter into a complicated claims process with her insurance company -- most likely Lloyd’s of London (which specializes in insurance for multimillion-dollar gems), according to Scott Andrew Selby, co-author of _Flawless: Inside the Largest Diamond Heist in History._
> 
> But how much Kardashian West will receive for the loss (assuming, of course, that each piece was insured) depends on a number of factors, including the category and conditions of her coverage. “It all depends on the type of jewelry coverage the customer purchased,” Janece White, North American vice president of underwriting and jewelry specialist at Chubb Personal Risk Services, a multinational property and casualty insurer, tells _Billboard_. “Was it worldwide coverage? Was there a maximum amount of coverage provided while traveling? Were there any restrictions with regard to the security required while traveling with the jewelry? In some instances restrictions are placed on the policy, which require that when traveling the jewelry be kept in a secure hotel safe -- not the room safe.”
> 
> The conditions of Elizabeth Taylor’s insurance on the famous, 69.42 carat Taylor-Burton diamond, for example, specified that Taylor should only wear it in public 30 days per year and when protected by security guards, according to Lloyd’s. If anything had happened to the diamond while violating those conditions, she would not have received the full value of her claim.
> 
> Assuming Kardashian West is indeed insured, and was following the dictates of her policy to a T, the claims process will still be complicated. “Very high value, unique and rare items can be tricky to replace with pieces of ‘like kind and quality,’ which is the standard for most insurance companies,” Heather Perkins, head of underwriting at Los Angeles-based jewelry insurance specialist Lavalier, tells_Billboard_. “So a multi-million dollar claim like this one is going to be difficult, both to investigate and to resolve.”
> 
> It is common for those who own jewels as pricey at Kardashian West’s to wear imitation jewelry while traveling -- something White strongly suggests for other owners of high-ticket items. And if an imitation set is not an option, storing the jewels in the hotel security safe when they aren't being worn is a must. “I would also be wary of making my whereabouts known, as individuals who could wish me harm could use that information,” she adds. “And lastly, because even when all precautions are taken, sometimes bad things happen. I would want to make sure I had the best insurance coverage in place to protect my valuables.”
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/7533412/kim-kardashian-insurance-money-stolen-jewels-robbed


----------



## scarlet555

I didn't think celebrities called the police when a drug OD or murder scene or being burglarized?  I thought if they were the first person on the scene, they called their publicist or their 'cleaners'?  Maybe I'm watching too much TV and Ray Donovan.  

each country has different emergency number, it would be good to know...  Not everyone knows when they travel.  But they probably should.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I go to Paris a few times a year and the one thing I always notice is the amount of cameras posted.  The area I stay, St Honore, has cameras EVERYWHERE, the place she stayed isn't too far from there.  So I cannot imagine no cameras.  Nope not believing it


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> So, she robbed herself to get the insurance which according to this article will be a very complicated claim to file as well as she's not even going to receive the full value of the ring... Oh, I'd say she robbed herself alright.



In the words of DJ Khalid "You played ya self"


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I go to Paris a few times a year and the one thing I always notice is the amount of cameras posted.  The area I stay, St Honore, has cameras EVERYWHERE, the place she stayed isn't too far from there.  So I cannot imagine no cameras.  Nope not believing it


From what I read it appears the baddies knew where all the cams in the area were.. Which is why they were picked up on the nail place camera only...(it seems)


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I go to Paris a few times a year and the one thing I always notice is the amount of cameras posted.  The area I stay, St Honore, has cameras EVERYWHERE, the place she stayed isn't too far from there.  So I cannot imagine no cameras.  Nope not believing it


Me neither. This is a super chichi area.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> In the words of DJ Khalid "You played ya self"


Yes, makes perfect sense.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll be in Paris next week.  Stand by for investigative reporting, Dolls


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll be in Paris next week.  Stand by for investigative reporting, Dolls


Good Job volunteering for the field task agent DC. Your dolls salute you!


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll be in Paris next week.  Stand by for investigative reporting, Dolls


Looking forward to your report Det. DC-Cutie!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Looking forward to your report Det. DC-Cutie!





tweegy said:


> Good Job volunteering for the field task agent DC. Your dolls salute you!



Somebody's gotta do it!  I mean I don't want any of you bishes getting kidnapped and bound over your Michael Kors handbags....  I'll expect my Bish Basket after submitting my first report


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody's gotta do it!  I mean I don't want any of you bishes getting kidnapped and bound over your Michael Kors handbags....  I'll expect my Bish Basket after submitting my first report


Lmao!!! Bish basket! Meeemmmoorrriiiesss 

Veteran Bishes know 'bout that one !!
Hopefully they aren't drenched in crab pee... But i'm sure we can round up some glitter ponies and a hastily fabricated fragrance!


----------



## Deco

I'm such a peasant, I don't even understand how jewelry insurance claims work.  On things like your home, your health, your car, yeah, I get it. But how does it work with jewelry?  They're so tiny and portable.  How do you prove they're gone, other than by saying they're gone?  It's not like they're microchipped and tracked as they leave your possession.  I get the part about documenting their existence, getting appraisals, terms and conditions for making the claim.  I don't get what's required to prove they're actually lost or stolen other than your word.  How do you prove that your real ones and not the fake travel copies were stolen?


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> not surprised Sharon Osbourne said that.....that's exactly what I would expect from her


Let's ask Melissa Ethridge what Kim's like.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll be in Paris next week.  Stand by for investigative reporting, Dolls


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> Wasn't that the one word they spoke in English? I read that they said "ring, ring". She got from that what they were there for.



they could have been asking her for her for her phone
maybe they wanted to talk to yeezy


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> No, but I would find out if that had happened to me.  Most, if not all, hotels come with a list of emergency and various contact numbers somewhere in the room and she visits Paris enough to probably pick up that info.


Yeah but can she read?


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> And also again, it's a sign of common sense. When you travel you get informed about the country you travel to. Important things like emergency numbers you can find in every tourist guide. And she has been there before so it's not like it's a new country. At some point you pick something up ... if you're not too self-absorbed.


We're talking about Kim here.


----------



## Hobbsy

New suspect


----------



## mkr

Now that's funny.


----------



## iluvmybags

Anyone else think that maybe her ring was stolen (or possibly lost, though less likely), making that part of the story true, but all the other details -- pleading for her life, being bound & gagged, thrown in the tub, breaking free & running out to the balcony -- are the phony parts of this story?  I don't know much about European & French laws, but how much trouble could they face if their robbery part is true, but the rest of the story's been embelished? Has a police report been released, or has someone of authority backed up her story?  Seems that all these dramatic details being reported by the media are coming from "sources" & not from anyone connected to the investigation.  Could it be possible that they only reported the robbery portion but when it was leaked to the media, the rest of the story was added for dramatic effect? If those parts of the story aren't part of the official police report, would there even be any legal ramifications? If its an ongoing investigation, it makes sense that these details could be neither confirmed nor denied, so how do we knkw if that part of the story is even part of the official police report?


----------



## limom

Decophile said:


> I'm such a peasant, I don't even understand how jewelry insurance claims work.  On things like your home, your health, your car, yeah, I get it. But how does it work with jewelry?  They're so tiny and portable.  How do you prove they're gone, other than by saying they're gone?  It's not like they're microchipped and tracked as they leave your possession.  I get the part about documenting their existence, getting appraisals, terms and conditions for making the claim.  I don't get what's required to prove they're actually lost or stolen other than your word.  How do you prove that your real ones and not the fake travel copies were stolen?


The stone is actually engraved.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> So, it makes plausible sense that 'they' planned and didn't tell Kim cause she can't act. Its like a episode of 'PUNK'd Extreme!!!' They hired people to fake rob her and ride off on bikes so they can make a few mil on an insurance scam? All while drawing international attention to Paris for this faux pas? Ok..



In an insurance scam, assuming the majority of the jewelry was her personal jewelry, one would assume the jewelry is overly insured on a floating policy that covers valuables like jewelry, furs, art, ect.  If the items are insured, general thought is the victim collects the insurance money & the perpetrators keep the items to sell on the black market unless those items are recovered.  If the jewelry was loaned to her & in fact, belongs to someone else, that person gets the insurance money for *their* property that was stolen.  It's not cut & dry.  If her ring had not been paid for completely, the seller will still want to be paid whether the ring was stolen or not because the theft is not their problem.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Late, but please stay safe! You're one of my favorite posters here



Thanks love! We're as ready as we're going to be - I'll update as the storm progresses through! All my purses are safe in trash bags


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll be in Paris next week.  Stand by for investigative reporting, Dolls


----------



## tweegy

Yes, but if she did this for as a scam its a loss, she will not get the value of the goods  that was stolen... And say even if Kim was to sell it on the black market she would have to sell low to get it gone....Makes no  sense...


cdtracing said:


> In an insurance scam, assuming the majority of the jewelry was her personal jewelry, one would assume the jewelry is overly insured on a floating policy that covers valuables like jewelry, furs, art, ect.  If the items are insured, general thought is the victim collects the insurance money & the perpetrators keep the items to sell on the black market unless those items are recovered.  If the jewelry was loaned to her & in fact, belongs to someone else, that person gets the insurance money for *their* property that was stolen.  It's not cut & dry.  If her ring had not been paid for completely, the seller will still want to be paid whether the ring was stolen or not because the theft is not their problem.


----------



## mrsinsyder

bag-mania said:


> *How Much Insurance Money Will Kim Kardashian Receive for Her Stolen Jewels? That Depends*



Thanks, really interesting article. I can't imagine having a piece of jewelry I could only wear 30x a year and with security. Rich people problems.


----------



## BagBerry13

iluvmybags said:


> Anyone else think that maybe her ring was stolen (or possibly lost, though less likely), making that part of the story true, but all the other details -- pleading for her life, being bound & gagged, thrown in the tub, breaking free & running out to the balcony -- are the phony parts of this story?  I don't know much about European & French laws, but how much trouble could they face if their robbery part is true, but the rest of the story's been embelished? *Has a police report been released,* or has someone of authority backed up her story?  Seems that all these dramatic details being reported by the media are coming from "sources" & not from anyone connected to the investigation.  Could it be possible that they only reported the robbery portion but when it was leaked to the media, the rest of the story was added for dramatic effect? If those parts of the story aren't part of the official police report, would there even be any legal ramifications? If its an ongoing investigation, it makes sense that these details could be neither confirmed nor denied, so how do we knkw if that part of the story is even part of the official police report?


I'm assuming French police handles this similar to the German so I'd say you can't get a released police report. It's an ongoing investigation. It's not like in the US where it seems everything in court or police departments is open to the public. There's a reason to keep this confidential. It hinders the investigation and they don't want to tip off the robbers.


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> New suspect



OMG!!!  I'm rushing off to my bidet!!!!!   (see what I did there)


----------



## sdkitty

tweegy said:


> Yes, but if she did this for as a scam its a loss, she will not get the value of the goods  that was stolen... And say even if Kim was to sell it on the black market she would have to sell low to get it gone....Makes no  sense...


If they did it as a scam, I'm sure they don't expect to get caught


----------



## tweegy

sdkitty said:


> If they did it as a scam, I'm sure they don't expect to get caught


who would expect to be caught?


----------



## CeeJay

Yes, and let's not forget that Kanye is a "genius", so he would NEVER think that he would get caught!


----------



## scarlet555

The French authority should have kept Kim and Kanye in France till the investigation was complete.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Yes, but if she did this for as a scam its a loss, she will not get the value of the goods  that was stolen... And say even if Kim was to sell it on the black market she would have to sell low to get it gone....Makes no  sense...


It would stand to reason that who ever stole it would sell it on the black market.  Yes, it would be sold for less because the merchandise is stolen but it's not like the robbers paid for it.  If something is sold for 11 million, is stolen & sells on the black market for 4 million, that's 4 million in their pocket since they did not pay out the 11 million in the first place.  (Just because something is valued & insured for 11 million does not mean 11 million was paid for it.)  Kim may or may not be in on the scam....it could be someone else close to her.  No one knows at this point.  

Insurance claims are an involved process especially involving expensive property that is stolen.  There are usually special conditions that are written into the policies concerning those items.  One thing I found fishy was the jewelry box of millions of dollars in jewelry that was in the room & not in the hotel safe.  Most insurance policies that cover items like this usually require the items to be properly kept secure in what ever manner is spelled out in the policy.  I cannot imagine a policy was written without specifying how the items were to be kept secure while traveling.

Any insurance claim of this magnitude will not be resolved anytime soon.  Most insurance companies who insure such high priced items such as this have investigators who specialize in robberies & theft.  They will be investigating as well as the Paris police & will often times, work with the police to uncover what went on & to attempt to recover the items.  Sometimes, items aren't recovered at all & sometimes they are recovered years later.


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> It would stand to reason that who ever stole it would sell it on the black market.  Yes, it would be sold for less because the merchandise is stolen but it's not like the robbers paid for it.  If something is sold for 11 million, is stolen & sells on the black market for 4 million, that's 4 million in their pocket since they did not pay out the 11 million in the first place.  (Just because something is valued & insured for 11 million does not mean 11 million was paid for it.)  Kim may or may not be in on the scam....it could be someone else close to her.  No one knows at this point.
> 
> Insurance claims are an involved process especially involving expensive property that is stolen.  There are usually special conditions that are written into the policies concerning those items.  One thing I found fishy was the jewelry box of millions of dollars in jewelry that was in the room & not in the hotel safe.  Most insurance policies that cover items like this usually require the items to be properly kept secure in what ever manner is spelled out in the policy.  I cannot imagine a policy was written without specifying how the items were to be kept secure while traveling.
> 
> Any insurance claim of this magnitude will not be resolved anytime soon.  Most insurance companies who insure such high priced items such as this have investigators who specialize in robberies & theft.  They will be investigating as well as the Paris police & will often times, work with the police to uncover what went on & to attempt to recover the items.  Sometimes, items aren't recovered at all & sometimes they are recovered years later.


Exactly! The ROBBERS make pocket, I agree. But not Kim... Folks saying Kim and Kanye did it...It makes no sense....


----------



## Deco

limom said:


> The stone is actually engraved.


how does it help, other than in case it resurfaces?  the engraving on a missing gem can't be verified.


----------



## cdtracing

scarlet555 said:


> The French authority should have kept Kim and Kanye in France till the investigation was complete.


Kanye was in NY & not in Paris when the event happened.  Kim flew back to the US hours after the Paris police were notified.


----------



## Jayne1

One of the Pink Panther guys said the stone could also be recut into smaller stones, lowering the value, but the robbers still make something, just less.


----------



## iluvmybags

*'KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS' IS "ON HOLD INDEFINITELY" FOLLOWING KIM KARDASHIAN'S ROBBERY*

_It's been almost 10 years since Keeping Up with the Kardashians came into the world, and it looks like the reality series is finally shutting down production. Us Weekly confirms that the E! show is "on hold indefinitely" following the attack on Kim Kardashian in Paris, during which she was gagged, bound, and robbed of a $4.5 million ring.
Sources say cameras were not on hand in the aftermath of Kim's attack Sunday night, and that E!'s crew have not filmed reaction interviews with any members of the family. The reality star and Selfish author has reportedly "canceled everything for the next several weeks and will not be working," and has flown back to California with her family because she feels safer at home. Kim's husband Kanye West (who was not with her during the attack) has canceled two of his upcoming shows.
Kim is reportedly blaming herself for the attack, re-evaluating her social media output, and is said to have a new approach to materialism.

*Note: the end of KUWTK hasn't been confirmed by E!, and family matriarch Kris Jenner has remained quiet on the subject thus far.*
_
http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/film-tv/a18116/keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-on-hold/


----------



## redney

iluvmybags said:


> *'KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS' IS "ON HOLD INDEFINITELY" FOLLOWING KIM KARDASHIAN'S ROBBERY*


That's the best news I've read all day.


----------



## iluvmybags

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm assuming French police handles this similar to the German so I'd say you can't get a released police report. It's an ongoing investigation. It's not like in the US where it seems everything in court or police departments is open to the public. There's a reason to keep this confidential. It hinders the investigation and they don't want to tip off the robbers.


But thats my point.  Since we have no idea whats in that report, how do we know how much of this story is true? And if no one can speak out, there's no one who can dispute all the drama being reported by the media.  For all we know, they reported the ring stolen, while all these other details were added fo the story dramatic effect.


----------



## bag-mania

iluvmybags said:


> *'KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS' IS "ON HOLD INDEFINITELY" FOLLOWING KIM KARDASHIAN'S ROBBERY*
> 
> _It's been almost 10 years since Keeping Up with the Kardashians came into the world, and it looks like the reality series is finally shutting down production. Us Weekly confirms that the E! show is "on hold indefinitely" following the attack on Kim Kardashian in Paris, during which she was gagged, bound, and robbed of a $4.5 million ring.
> Sources say cameras were not on hand in the aftermath of Kim's attack Sunday night, and that E!'s crew have not filmed reaction interviews with any members of the family. The reality star and Selfish author has reportedly "canceled everything for the next several weeks and will not be working," and has flown back to California with her family because she feels safer at home. Kim's husband Kanye West (who was not with her during the attack) has canceled two of his upcoming shows.
> is reportedly blaming herself for the attack, re-evaluating her social media output, and is said to have a new approach to materialism.
> 
> *Note: the end of KUWTK hasn't been confirmed by E!, and family matriarch Kris Jenner has remained quiet on the subject thus far.*
> _
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/film-tv/a18116/keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-on-hold/



Things just got serious.


----------



## tweegy

iluvmybags said:


> *'KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS' IS "ON HOLD INDEFINITELY" FOLLOWING KIM KARDASHIAN'S ROBBERY*
> 
> _It's been almost 10 years since Keeping Up with the Kardashians came into the world, and it looks like the reality series is finally shutting down production. Us Weekly confirms that the E! show is "on hold indefinitely" following the attack on Kim Kardashian in Paris, during which she was gagged, bound, and robbed of a $4.5 million ring.
> Sources say cameras were not on hand in the aftermath of Kim's attack Sunday night, and that E!'s crew have not filmed reaction interviews with any members of the family. The reality star and Selfish author has reportedly "canceled everything for the next several weeks and will not be working," and has flown back to California with her family because she feels safer at home. Kim's husband Kanye West (who was not with her during the attack) has canceled two of his upcoming shows.
> is reportedly blaming herself for the attack, re-evaluating her social media output, and is said to have a new approach to materialism.
> 
> *Note: the end of KUWTK hasn't been confirmed by E!, and family matriarch Kris Jenner has remained quiet on the subject thus far.*
> _
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/film-tv/a18116/keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-on-hold/


Usually they would have stuck to airing.. Interesting.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Exactly! The ROBBERS make pocket, I agree. But not Kim... Folks saying Kim and Kanye did it...It makes no sense....


It's not outside the realm of possibility that a third party(middleman) could sell the items on the black market for them, taking a commission for facilitating the sale.  That is if one believes that she in fact lied about the whole thing & is scamming the insurance companies.  Anything is possible in this day in age.  Personally, I think the more people involved with the implementing of this, the greater the opportunity for someone to slip up & speak about it to the wrong person.  Like the old adage....Loose lips sink ships.  That's how a lot of criminals get caught.  They can't keep their mouths shut & brag about what they got away with.


----------



## Aminamina

iluvmybags said:


> *'KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS' IS "ON HOLD INDEFINITELY" FOLLOWING KIM KARDASHIAN'S ROBBERY*
> 
> _It's been almost 10 years since Keeping Up with the Kardashians came into the world, and it looks like the reality series is finally shutting down production. Us Weekly confirms that the E! show is "on hold indefinitely" following the attack on Kim Kardashian in Paris, during which she was gagged, bound, and robbed of a $4.5 million ring.
> Sources say cameras were not on hand in the aftermath of Kim's attack Sunday night, and that E!'s crew have not filmed reaction interviews with any members of the family. The reality star and Selfish author has reportedly "canceled everything for the next several weeks and will not be working," and has flown back to California with her family because she feels safer at home. Kim's husband Kanye West (who was not with her during the attack) has canceled two of his upcoming shows.
> is reportedly blaming herself for the attack, re-evaluating her social media output, and* is said to have a new approach to materialism.*
> 
> *Note: the end of KUWTK hasn't been confirmed by E!, and family matriarch Kris Jenner has remained quiet on the subject thus far.*
> _
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/film-tv/a18116/keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-on-hold/


"_*Kim is said to have a new approach to materialism.*" - _The hell freezes - NOT


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> *'KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS' IS "ON HOLD INDEFINITELY" FOLLOWING KIM KARDASHIAN'S ROBBERY*
> 
> _It's been almost 10 years since Keeping Up with the Kardashians came into the world, and it looks like the reality series is finally shutting down production. Us Weekly confirms that the E! show is "on hold indefinitely" following the attack on Kim Kardashian in Paris, during which she was gagged, bound, and robbed of a $4.5 million ring.
> Sources say cameras were not on hand in the aftermath of Kim's attack Sunday night, and that E!'s crew have not filmed reaction interviews with any members of the family. The reality star and Selfish author has reportedly "canceled everything for the next several weeks and will not be working," and has flown back to California with her family because she feels safer at home. Kim's husband Kanye West (who was not with her during the attack) has canceled two of his upcoming shows.
> is reportedly blaming herself for the attack, re-evaluating her social media output, and is said to have a new approach to materialism.
> 
> *Note: the end of KUWTK hasn't been confirmed by E!, and family matriarch Kris Jenner has remained quiet on the subject thus far.*
> _
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/film-tv/a18116/keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-on-hold/


Poor Khloe.  All that surgery, sculpting and filling and she can't get to show it off.  That girl is always a few steps behind everyone in the family, try as she might not to be.


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> It's not outside the realm of possibility that a third party(middleman) could sell the items on the black market for them, taking a commission for facilitating the sale.  That is if one believes that she in fact lied about the whole thing & is scamming the insurance companies.  Anything is possible in this day in age.  Personally, I think the more people involved with the implementing of this, the greater the opportunity for someone to slip up & speak about it to the wrong person.  Like the old adage....Loose lips sink ships.  That's how a lot of criminals get caught.  They can't keep their mouths shut & brag about what they got away with.


Exactly cdtracing, the risk is extremely high and the payout is small... therefore it really makes no sense to me them doing this...even if for publicity. There's no payout, no gains..and that is what the Ks do, that's their concern, getting that payout in some form... there's none here. Least none that I see.

They saw the backlash with the whole Kris saga, anyone can see had they faked this it would be bad for them...


----------



## terebina786

It's "on hold indefinitely" because the public reaction was less than favourable towards them.  It's the only logical thing to do at this point to keep up with all the lies.  They would be stupid to continue filming.


----------



## iluvmybags

While I wouldn't say this is a credible source, other than TMZ, who really is?


*Kim Kardashian, Kanye West Could Face Criminal Charges Over Paris Robbery*

_Was it all made up? Strangely, no surveillance footage has been found, despite reports of a robbery involving five people.  Now, French officials may be wondering if Kim Kardashian and Kanye West fabricated the entire thing.
Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are masters of the publicity stunt, but the pair may have gone too far last weekend in Paris.  Yesterday, Digital Music News raised a number of glaring problems with the reported jewelry heist, including the possibility that the story was completely fabricated.
It just doesn’t pass the sniff test.  And that could be a big, big problem for French officials desperately trying to repair the image of Paris.
Among the obvious problems are the absence of any security the night of the heist, the presence of just one night watchman in the entire hotel, an immediate escape by Kardashian and the watchman despite being tied up, and the absence of even one message to the outside (including from another person downstairs in the multi-level suite).
No security footage captured.
But this one may just take the cake.  According to details somehow ‘leaked’ to TMZ, there isn’t any security footage of the crime.  Somehow, a five-person crew managed to evade every single camera, either inside the hotel or outside the building.  At this point, no other cameras have recorded anything, even though Paris is littered with cameras on every block.
In fact, one police surveillance camera outside the building shows zero activity.  That could be because it was pointed away from the building, or, perhaps there was absolutely nothing to record.
Additionally, there isn’t one witness to the crime outside Kim Kardashian and the unidentified night watchman.  Fashion stylist Simone Harouche, who called the cops after allegedly hearing screams from Kardashian on the hotel balcony, has declined to comment.
Back in the US, even Supreme Court justice Stephen Breyer is raising questions about the heist.  Opining about a separate case, Breyer referenced “Kardashian’s thief, if there is one.”
No leads, no suspects, no nothing.
More importantly, French police have absolutely no leads in this case.  Nobody saw anyone riding a bicycle in a police uniform, or even walking away.  In fact, not one individual has even been detained, as far as we can tell.
All of which raises the very distinct possibility of a criminal probe ahead by French authorities.  For starters, Paris is a city suffering billions in losses from slumping tourism, thanks to a spate of horrific terrorist attacks.  Add a complicated jewelry heist into the mix, and the world’s most visited city could suffer another plunge in tourism.
All of which raises the possibility of a serious criminal investigation, if only to prove to the world that Paris is safe to visit.
Ryan Lochte, anyone?
Strangely, Kardashian’s reported heist bears an uncanny resemblance to another robbery wise tale.  During the recent Olympics in Rio, American swimmer Ryan Lochte claimed that robbers dressed as police officers accosted him with guns.  That story was widely accepted by the mainstream media, though Brazilian officials smelled a rat.
For starters, the Rio ‘robbers’ decided not to steal an expensive watch, among other glaring inconsistencies.  Soon, video footage revealed that Lochte and team were merely vandalizing a gas station bathroom while drunk, while urinating outside a locked door.  The ‘robbers’ were actually security guards trying to control the situation.
Ultimately, Lochte was shamed for cooking up a story and almost damaging the reputation of Rio.  Could Kim Kardashian and Kanye West guilty of the same crime?_


http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/10/04/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-fabricated/


----------



## tweegy

Dude, *IF* this girl faked this...her and all involved are BEYOND stupid...


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> It's "on hold indefinitely" because the public reaction was less than favourable towards them.  It's the only logical thing to do at this point to keep up with all the lies.  They would be stupid to continue filming.



Yep. Imagine the backlash if they kept filming and made this part of their show...the public would rip them apart. They have no choice but to stop filming.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> It's "on hold indefinitely" because the public reaction was less than favourable towards them.  It's the only logical thing to do at this point to keep up with all the lies.  They would be stupid to continue filming.


Ratings were already down.  Didn't they almost get cancelled this season, but Chyna and Rob got pregnant so ....


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Exactly cdtracing, the risk is extremely high and the payout is small... therefore it really makes no sense to me them doing this...even if for publicity. There's no payout, no gains..and that is what the Ks do, that's their concern, getting that payout in some form... there's none here. Least none that I see.
> 
> They saw the backlash with the whole Kris saga, anyone can see had they faked this it would be bad for them...


What Kris saga??


----------



## Aminamina

I do have a feeling we're being fooled by the K's but not in the obvious way...all mysteries will be revealed.


----------



## BagBerry13

cdtracing said:


> It would stand to reason that who ever stole it would sell it on the black market.  Yes, it would be sold for less because the merchandise is stolen but it's not like the robbers paid for it.  If something is sold for 11 million, is stolen & sells on the black market for 4 million, that's 4 million in their pocket since they did not pay out the 11 million in the first place.  (Just because something is valued & insured for 11 million does not mean 11 million was paid for it.)  Kim may or may not be in on the scam....it could be someone else close to her.  No one knows at this point.





cdtracing said:


> It's not outside the realm of possibility that a third party(middleman) could sell the items on the black market for them, taking a commission for facilitating the sale.  That is if one believes that she in fact lied about the whole thing & is scamming the insurance companies.  Anything is possible in this day in age.  Personally, I think the more people involved with the implementing of this, the greater the opportunity for someone to slip up & speak about it to the wrong person.  Like the old adage....Loose lips sink ships.  That's how a lot of criminals get caught.  They can't keep their mouths shut & brag about what they got away with.


That's what I wanted to say. If it's a scam she could gain with this. The "robbers" would sell the ring for 4 million (with a commission of maybe 1 million), she collects the insurance money of maybe 2-3 million and made around 6 million. That's a nice payday for six minutes of "horrific" horror.


----------



## mkr

I think Kim is dumb and irresponsible enough to lose all her freaking jewelry and them claim it was stolen.  The gun and 5 men on bikes just make it sound juicy.

What would Kanye do if she lost all the stuff he bought her?  They already have tons of divorce rumors.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> That's what I wanted to say. If it's a scam she could gain with this. The "robbers" would sell the ring for 4 million (with a commission of maybe 1 million), she collects the insurance money of maybe 2-3 million and made around 6 million. That's a nice payday for six minutes of "horrific" horror.


Well that's just horrifying!


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Exactly cdtracing, the risk is extremely high and the payout is small... therefore it really makes no sense to me them doing this...even if for publicity. There's no payout, no gains..and that is what the Ks do, that's their concern, getting that payout in some form... there's none here. Least none that I see.
> 
> They saw the backlash with the whole Kris saga, anyone can see had they faked this it would be bad for them...



Risk is high but if one employs professionals, they are aware of the risks.  Depending on *if* all the jewelry was hers & *if* they were insured at an inflated rate over what was initially paid for them, the insurance payout could still be significant even* if* the claim doesn't pay the full amount.  This, of course, is dependent on them not getting caught.  The key word is *if*.   At this point, no one knows who is in cahoots with who.  Kanye has admitted to being 53 million in personal debt which would put him in a not so positive light & on a list of possible "persons of interest".   We don't know what actually goes on behind closed doors between Kanye & Kim nor the rest of the Kartrashians.  We know what they show us, but how much of that is real & how much is for the cameras. 

Whether she's involved up to her eyeballs in this or not, I do not know exactly.  I still maintain this was not just a robbery & this story reeks of fraud of some kind.  Too much is not adding up.


----------



## terebina786

I don't even think it was for insurance purposes - I don't think the K's are that stupid to commit insurance fraud over something they probably received DEEPLY discounted or for free.  I think it was just a good ol' publicity stunt to revive interest in their family again and maybe make Kim likeable.  And it worked.
At PFW, Anna basically shunned them, they weren't invited to many shows, Kendall barely walked anything except Givenchy and Balmain.

Pretty sure when the public loses interest and this dies down, it will just be buried and forgotten like their other shenanigans.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> I think Kim is dumb and irresponsible enough to lose all her freaking jewelry and them claim it was stolen.  The gun and 5 men on bikes just make it sound juicy.
> 
> What would Kanye do if she lost all the stuff he bought her?  They already have tons of divorce rumors.



I don't think she lost it. There were some large pieces which apparently included borrowed jewelry for Paris Fashion Week. It was stolen, whether the theft was staged or not is still up for debate.


----------



## cdtracing

terebina786 said:


> It's "on hold indefinitely" because the public reaction was less than favourable towards them.  It's the only logical thing to do at this point to keep up with all the lies.  They would be stupid to continue filming.


I agree.  This is not the time for resuming filming of the show.  Public opinion is at a low point &  resuming filming will not put them in a favorable light.  Putting the show on hold is the better PR decision for the time being.


----------



## simone72

bag-mania said:


> I don't think she lost it. There were some large pieces which apparently included borrowed jewelry for Paris Fashion Week. It was stolen, whether the theft was staged or not is still up for debate.


But don't they usually give back the expensive pieces of jewelry as soon as they are done with the event like at the Oscars?


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> I don't even think it was for insurance purposes - I don't think the K's are that stupid to commit insurance fraud over something they probably received DEEPLY discounted or for free.  I think it was just a good ol' publicity stunt to revive interest in their family again and maybe make Kim likeable.  And it worked.
> At PFW, Anna basically shunned them, they weren't invited to many shows, Kendall barely walked anything except Givenchy and Balmain.
> 
> Pretty sure when the public loses interest and this dies down, it will just be buried and forgotten like their other shenanigans.



It also seems like a weird coincidence that this "robbery" happened right after Brad and Angelina announced their divorce and ALL the attention was on them.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> let's look at it like this - Kim has lied about her BUTT that even Stevie Wonder can see is fake as a three dollar bill.  *Anything is possible with this family... ANYTHING*



exactly!!!  one of them could tell me it's raining and i would still go look out the window to see for myself!! 




DC-Cutie said:


> I'll be in Paris next week.  Stand by for investigative reporting, Dolls





DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody's gotta do it! * I mean I don't want any of you bishes getting kidnapped and bound over your Michael Kors handbags..*..  I'll expect my Bish Basket after submitting my first report




    LMAO  don't own anything from this brand but this slayed me!!


----------



## bag-mania

simone72 said:


> But don't they usually give back the expensive pieces of jewelry as soon as they are done with the event like at the Oscars?



Who knows? We can only go by what has been reported. Information about the exact pieces stolen has been speculative. We assume her big honking ring is among them. That diamond is probably already popped out of its setting and in another country by now.


----------



## Hobbsy

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1527231230669953&id=164305410295882


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Well that's just horrifying!


----------



## cdtracing

simone72 said:


> But don't they usually give back the expensive pieces of jewelry as soon as they are done with the event like at the Oscars?


I would think that would be determined by what ever loan agreement she has with the owner of the jewelry.  I have yet to see any list of the jewelry that was stolen & who owned what.  I have read the jewelry was her personal jewerlry & I have read a lot of it was on loan to her for PFW.  Does anyone really know for sure???

Here's a thought....if a large part of what was stolen was jewelry loaned to her by a third party, could the 3rd party not have arranged the robbery?  Just another unanswered question & something to think about....hummmmmm......


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> I think Kim is dumb and irresponsible enough to lose all her freaking jewelry and them claim it was stolen.  The gun and 5 men on bikes just make it sound juicy.
> 
> What would Kanye do if she lost all the stuff he bought her?  They already have tons of divorce rumors.


An aunt of mine once _*cooked *_her giant prized diamond ring.  She threw it in a small pot of boiling water to try to clean it, and then forgot it was there.  Came back after a long while and found the ring sitting on the bottom of the empty pot over the flame.  The diamond had turned a foggy, chalky white.  I could see a bunch of micro cracks in it too, as my aunt sobbed.  She was too afraid to tell her husband so she made up some crazy story about how she got mugged in the subway station, even filed a police report.  I was about 8 at the time and knew the whole thing was a lie, because I saw the cooked ring and her hysterics when she realized what she'd done.


----------



## TC1

So, after she wriggled free from the cuffs & tape in the confines of the bathtub...she called Kanye...accross the world. Not her security detail?


----------



## scarlet555

I have seen bodyguards walk with celebrities who have borrowed jewelry, not sure who is hiring the bodyguard, the jeweler or the celebrity.  I would think it's the jeweler.


----------



## Jayne1

The only odd bit for me, as a sleuth-y poster said earlier, was that Kanye,  self-proclaimed fashion genius, needing to "be in Paris to see the last of the shows to get that inspiration"  was not in Paris for fashion week. He was in a public space, far away from his wife and her ordeal.

That and Kim being held in a bathroom that locked from the outside.

But I don't think Kim is smart enough to plan this and Kanye can't do much right these days. I could see evilKris scheming along these lines.


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> Risk is high but if one employs professionals, they are aware of the risks.  Depending on *if* all the jewelry was hers & *if* they were insured at an inflated rate over what was initially paid for them, the insurance payout could still be significant even* if* the claim doesn't pay the full amount.  This, of course, is dependent on them not getting caught.  The key word is *if*.   At this point, no one knows who is in cahoots with who.  Kanye has admitted to being 53 million in personal debt which would put him in a not so positive light & on a list of possible "persons of interest".   We don't know what actually goes on behind closed doors between Kanye & Kim nor the rest of the Kartrashians.  We know what they show us, but how much of that is real & how much is for the cameras.
> 
> Whether she's involved up to her eyeballs in this or not, I do not know exactly.  I still maintain this was not just a robbery & this story reeks of fraud of some kind.  Too much is not adding up.


Yeh folks are saying Kanye's debt but a couple mil isn't a drop in the bucket of 53mil and I recalled they said something like the debt was more what he himself financed in his clothing line just to clarify that debt... And the only true jewel we know that was taken was her ring... Folks think a couple mil in jewels look like alot, it isn't and we don't even know the real value of what was taken... 

All we know is she got wobbed and they tookeded dah big ring..


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> I would think that would be determined by what ever loan agreement she has with the owner of the jewelry.  I have yet to see any list of the jewelry that was stolen & who owned what.  I have read the jewelry was her personal jewerlry & I have read a lot of it was on loan to her for PFW.  Does anyone really know for sure???
> 
> Here's a thought....if a large part of what was stolen was jewelry loaned to her by a third party, could the 3rd party not have arranged the robbery?  Just another unanswered question & something to think about....hummmmmm......


This is a interesting question...


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> So, after she wriggled free from the cuffs & tape in the confines of the bathtub...she called Kanye...accross the world. Not her security detail?


Does Kim strike you as the type to think rationally in extreme circumstances?...Heck not even Kim alone, NO ONE can say with certainty if that happened to them..


----------



## mrsinsyder

Decophile said:


> An aunt of mine once _*cooked *_her giant prized diamond ring.  She threw it in a small pot of boiling water to try to clean it, and then forgot it was there.  Came back after a long while and found the ring sitting on the bottom of the empty pot over the flame.  The diamond had turned a foggy, chalky white.  I could see a bunch of micro cracks in it too, as my aunt sobbed.  She was too afraid to tell her husband so she made up some crazy story about how she got mugged in the subway station, even filed a police report.  I was about 8 at the time and knew the whole thing was a lie, because I saw the cooked ring and her hysterics when she realized what she'd done.



Wow I had no idea that could happen, I thought diamonds came from molten carbon or something, lol


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


>


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Yeh folks are saying Kanye's debt but a couple mil isn't a drop in the bucket of 53mil and I recalled they said something like the debt was more what he himself financed in his clothing line just to clarify that debt... And the only true jewel we know that was taken was her ring... Folks think a couple mil in jewels look like alot, it isn't and we don't even know the real value of what was taken...
> 
> All we know is she got wobbed and they tookeded dah big ring..


We don't know that either.  They said jewelry.  Or did I miss that.


----------



## Deco

If this whole thing is a hoax either for ratings or insurance money, I'll be pretty shocked.  I can see aspects of it being embellished for effect or to avoid embarrassment, but the whole thing beginning to end being fake.... It's too... ballsy.  I don't see the Kardashians as out there risk takers.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> We don't know that either.  They said jewelry.  Or did I miss that.


From what I read its mainly her ring thats gone..


----------



## Chagall

iluvmybags said:


> *'KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS' IS "ON HOLD INDEFINITELY" FOLLOWING KIM KARDASHIAN'S ROBBERY*
> 
> _It's been almost 10 years since Keeping Up with the Kardashians came into the world, and it looks like the reality series is finally shutting down production. Us Weekly confirms that the E! show is "on hold indefinitely" following the attack on Kim Kardashian in Paris, during which she was gagged, bound, and robbed of a $4.5 million ring.
> Sources say cameras were not on hand in the aftermath of Kim's attack Sunday night, and that E!'s crew have not filmed reaction interviews with any members of the family. The reality star and Selfish author has reportedly "canceled everything for the next several weeks and will not be working," and has flown back to California with her family because she feels safer at home. Kim's husband Kanye West (who was not with her during the attack) has canceled two of his upcoming shows.
> Kim is reportedly blaming herself for the attack, re-evaluating her social media output, and is said to have a new approach to materialism.
> 
> *Note: the end of KUWTK hasn't been confirmed by E!, and family matriarch Kris Jenner has remained quiet on the subject thus far.*
> _
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/film-tv/a18116/keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-on-hold/


It says E has not filmed any reaction interviews from the rest of the family. Interesting that they didn't say the family was refusing interviews. That explains why they have been so quiet. They were quieted!


----------



## bag-mania

Decophile said:


> If this whole thing is a hoax either for ratings or insurance money, I'll be pretty shocked.  I can see aspects of it being embellished for effect or to avoid embarrassment, but the whole thing beginning to end being fake.... It's too... ballsy.  I don't see the Kardashians as out there risk takers.



I don't either. They are already rich and famous. What would they gain from it? It's all downside and no upside.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> What Kris saga??


The Hump wedding/divorce fiasco


----------



## Deco

mrsinsyder said:


> Wow I had no idea that could happen, I thought diamonds came from molten carbon or something, lol


What I didn't know until recently is that boiling diamond rings is a common way of cleaning them.  i thought my aunt was crazy back then, but apparently it's a thing.  But they tell you not to leave it in the pot too long, or to suspend it in a sieve to avoid accidentally destroying it over direct high heat.  Apparently fire alone won't destroy a diamond but a metal pot can absorb more heat and achieve much higher temps.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> I don't either. They are already rich and famous. What would they gain from it? It's all downside and no upside.


They have an insatiable appetite for attention and money. I think they care more about the attention.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> It says E has not filmed any reaction interviews from the rest of the family. Interesting that they didn't say the family was refusing interviews. That explains why they have been so quiet. They were quieted!


Or its a in between shade reply to all saying its for the show...

We all know they do stuff for the show, but what I never understood was why people are shocked when they put them in the show... The show after all is about their 'so-called' life so all these events will be in it..


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> Yeh folks are saying Kanye's debt but a couple mil isn't a drop in the bucket of 53mil and I recalled they said something like the debt was more what he himself financed in his clothing line just to clarify that debt... And the only true jewel we know that was taken was her ring... Folks think a couple mil in jewels look like alot, it isn't and we don't even know the real value of what was taken...
> 
> *All we know is she got wobbed and they tookeded dah big ring.*.










mkr said:


>


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> They have an insatiable appetite for attention and money. I think they care more about the attention.


They do, but this attention could ruin them.. Remember when folks revolted against Paris? The Ks don't want that ish...


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> They have an insatiable appetite for attention and money. I think they care more about the attention.


I agree the money would be secondary to the attention this has brought them.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> They have an insatiable appetite for attention and money. I think they care more about the attention.



Yes, but the risk is too great even for them. If this is a hoax someone could go to prison. I don't see any of them up for that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jayne1 said:


> The only odd bit for me, as a sleuth-y poster said earlier, was that Kanye,  self-proclaimed fashion genius, needing to "be in Paris to see the last of the shows to get that inspiration"  was not in Paris for fashion week. He was in a public space, far away from his wife and her ordeal.
> 
> That and Kim being held in a bathroom that locked from the outside.
> 
> But I don't think Kim is smart enough to plan this and Kanye can't do much right these days. I could see evilKris scheming along these lines.



Kanye is on tour and was doing that show as part of his tour. Tours are planned many months in advance. So did they plan this 'scam'  back in Feburary when was putting his dates and venues together or...? He had shows before and after the Meadows show. As a musician which is more important? Going to Paris for fashion or doing shows and grossing close to a mil a night on tour? There's really nothing 'odd' about it, unless you want it to be, lol.


----------



## iluvmybags

*KIM KARDASHIAN:
MY WEALTH WON'T BE IN YOUR FACE ANYMORE*

_Kim Kardashian has found God -- at a discount -- because after the robbery wealth will no longer be the driver of her brand.
Sources close to Kim tell us ... she actually agrees with critics who say she put a target on her back by flaunting her wealth and jewelry on social media. A number of people have been critical of Kim for posing with her $4.5 million diamond ring in the apartment shortly before the hit.
We're told Kim is taking a month off work and when she returns she's pulling back in a big way on social media. She won't be displaying her personal wealth ... and she'll even be less ostentatious with the promotion of her fashion line.
Kim has been rocked to her core after being tied up with a gun to her head. She's saying privately ... "Material things mean nothing. It's not all about the money," adding, "It's not worth it."_


http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/06/kim-kardashian-wealth-social-media-robbery-ring/?adid=hero1


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> They do, but this attention could ruin them.. Remember when folks revolted against Paris? The Ks don't want that ish...


Yea if they were capable of thinking that far ahead and surmising what the outcome could be.


----------



## AECornell

Yeah but for how long? A leopard can't change its spots...



iluvmybags said:


> *KIM KARDASHIAN:
> MY WEALTH WON'T BE IN YOUR FACE ANYMORE*
> 
> _Kim Kardashian has found God -- at a discount -- because after the robbery wealth will no longer be the driver of her brand.
> Sources close to Kim tell us ... she actually agrees with critics who say she put a target on her back by flaunting her wealth and jewelry on social media. A number of people have been critical of Kim for posing with her $4.5 million diamond ring in the apartment shortly before the hit.
> We're told Kim is taking a month off work and when she returns she's pulling back in a big way on social media. She won't be displaying her personal wealth ... and she'll even be less ostentatious with the promotion of her fashion line.
> Kim has been rocked to her core after being tied up with a gun to her head. She's saying privately ... "Material things mean nothing. It's not all about the money," adding, "It's not worth it."_
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/06/kim-kardashian-wealth-social-media-robbery-ring/?adid=hero1


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Ratings were already down.  Didn't they almost get cancelled this season, but Chyna and Rob got pregnant so ....


Oi, Rob is not pregnant!!!


----------



## mkr

The money might become important when the show ends.  Right now everything they do is paid for by the show.  All those vacations, weddings, birthday parties. cars, won't be free anymore.  They're not going to be able to keep up with the Kardashians for long.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Yea if they were capable of thinking that far ahead and surmising what the outcome could be.


Girl, who WOULDN'T see the outcome?? Look at this thread alone.. a large majority doesn't believe her..
They'd have to be daft to not see this happening *IF* they faked this


----------



## Chagall

I doubt that for one minute they thought that the reaction to this aledged even would be so negative. They would probably expect sympathy not all the disbelief.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> The money might become important when the show ends.  Right now everything they do is paid for by the show.  All those vacations, weddings, birthday parties. cars, won't be free anymore.  They're not going to be able to keep up with the Kardashians for long.


the  show isn't their only source of income.. Its a BIG source probably, but not their only source, they'll live..


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> I doubt that for one minute they thought that the reaction to this aledged even would be so negative. They would probably expect sympathy not all the disbelief.


Nah, they got a rude awakening after Kim's wedding..


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Girl, who WOULDN'T see the outcome?? Look at this thread alone.. a large majority doesn't believe her..
> They'd have to be daft to not see this happening *IF* they faked this


We are talking vapid Kardasians here. Kardasians who thought the world adored them.


----------



## BagBerry13

iluvmybags said:


> *KIM KARDASHIAN:
> MY WEALTH WON'T BE IN YOUR FACE ANYMORE*
> 
> _Kim Kardashian has found God -- at a discount -- because after the robbery wealth will no longer be the driver of her brand.
> Sources close to Kim tell us ... she actually agrees with critics who say she put a target on her back by flaunting her wealth and jewelry on social media. A number of people have been critical of Kim for posing with her $4.5 million diamond ring in the apartment shortly before the hit.
> We're told Kim is taking a month off work and when she returns she's pulling back in a big way on social media. She won't be displaying her personal wealth ... and she'll even be less ostentatious with the promotion of her fashion line.
> Kim has been rocked to her core after being tied up with a gun to her head. She's saying privately ... "Material things mean nothing. It's not all about the money," adding, "It's not worth it."_
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/06/kim-kardashian-wealth-social-media-robbery-ring/?adid=hero1


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> We are talking vapid Kardasians here. Kardasians who thought the world adored them.


Vapid, but they managed to make millions of dollars and be popular for what 10+ yrs now? Not so vapid to me...


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> Vapid, but they managed to make millions of dollars and be popular for what 10+ yrs now? Not so vapid to me...


Wow, hold the horses! You're confusing popular with famous. If they were popular this whole thread had a different tone and the overall reaction to this "incident" too.


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> Wow, hold the horses! You're confusing popular with famous. If they were popular this whole thread had a different tone and the overall reaction to this "incident" too.


Well, yeh, true let me rephrase- they're famous..but you get the jist..


----------



## mrsinsyder

Decophile said:


> What I didn't know until recently is that boiling diamond rings is a common way of cleaning them.  i thought my aunt was crazy back then, but apparently it's a thing.  But they tell you not to leave it in the pot too long, or to suspend it in a sieve to avoid accidentally destroying it over direct high heat.  Apparently fire alone won't destroy a diamond but a metal pot can absorb more heat and achieve much higher temps.



I boil mine too, which is why it startled me! But I actually just pour boiling water over it, so it's not boiling for more than a second.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Vapid, but they managed to make millions of dollars and be popular for what 10+ yrs now? Not so vapid to me...


Lots of vapid people are rich and famous.  They have great managers and PR.  Kris, if nothing else, knows how to manage and make money.  And her standard 10% cut.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Vapid, but they managed to make millions of dollars and be popular for what 10+ yrs now? Not so vapid to me...


Probably because of PMK. Judging by Kims sudden epiphany that flaunting her wealth wasn't such a great idea, she dosen't seem too swift to me. Sure they raked in millions but she has a bad reputation. That would matter to some people.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Lots of vapid people are rich and famous.  They have great managers and PR.  Kris, if nothing else, knows how to manage and make money.  And her standard 10% cut.


So then it would be the great managers who are actually not so great to see that faking this is a career suicide move, correct? 

Can't be both...


----------



## Deco

mrsinsyder said:


> I boil mine too, which is why it startled me! But I actually just pour boiling water over it, so it's not boiling for more than a second.


You're totally fine.  I've read it's even ok to throw the diamond into the boiling water and continue boiling it.  It's only when the water has evaporated and you're down to hot metal that it can destroy the diamond.  Because of the risk of that happening inadvertently they advise against active boiling.


----------



## BagBerry13

Decophile said:


> You're totally fine.  I've read it's even ok to throw the diamond into the boiling water and continue boiling it.  It's only when the water has evaporated and you're down to hot metal that it can destroy the diamond.  Because of the risk of that happening inadvertently they advise against* active boiling*.


So what is passive boiling then?


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Probably because of PMK. Judging by Kims sudden epiphany that flaunting her wealth wasn't such a great idea, she dosen't seem too swift to me. Sure they raked in millions but she has a bad reputation. That would matter to some people.


Her sudden epiphany isn't surprising to me..Go thru an event like that and see if you dont re-evaluate some things in your life..


----------



## Deco

BagBerry13 said:


> So what is passive boiling then?


throwing it in boiling water that's just taken off the heat.  Or pouring boiling water over it.


----------



## terebina786

Is boiling the ring similar to getting it cleaned?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian's family has remained silent following the reality star's scary robbery at gunpoint - with the exception of Caitlyn Jenner.

Now comes word that the still shaken reality star is heading home to be with her family in Los Angeles where 'she feels safer,' Us Weekly is reporting.

Kim has bailed on all upcoming appearances while the family's hit E! show Keeping Up With The Kardashians has been put 'on hold indefinitely.'

A rep for E! told JustJared.com: 'Kim’s well-being is our core focus right now. No decision has been made as to when production will resume.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-placed-hold-indefinitely.html#ixzz4MLTVQAcT


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Her sudden epiphany isn't surprising to me..Go thru an event like that and see if you dont re-evaluate some things in your life..


Most people don't have things like that to evaluate. They would never have acted like that in the first place.


----------



## cdtracing

AECornell said:


> Yeah but for how long? A leopard can't change its spots...



I would hope her "change" will not just be about flashing her wealth but will also include not walking around half naked showing her nipples, her butt, & possibly her kooch.  All that is what keeps her in the forefront along with the ostentatious display of her wealth .  If she makes a change, she should make a change over the whole of how she puts herself out there, not just about her jewelry.  She's been given a wake up call...we'll see how she deals with it & if she makes any change, will it be a permanent one.


----------



## White Orchid

I see another thread derailment


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Most people don't have things like that to evaluate. They would never have acted like that in the first place.


Acted like what? She was robbed...


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> I see another thread derailment


must implement the "stay on topic" strategy....

So if say, *Kim* wanted to boil her diamonds clean how long would she need to do this??


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> I see another thread derailment


----------



## mkr

I think I saw Samuel L Jackson on Kim's new security team.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Acted like what? She was robbed...


You know what I mean.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> You know what I mean.


Not really, you say she wouldn't have acted like that had she had things to evaluate. But act like what? the girl was robbed... being robbed isn't a self inflicting act. That is what traumatic events do, it allows one to pause and reflect.


----------



## Deco

I won't lie, this photo pulled on my heart strings.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Not really, you say she wouldn't have acted like that had she had things to evaluate. But act like what? the girl was robbed... being robbed isn't an act. That is what traumatic events do, it allows one to pause and reflect.


Her behaviour all the years leading up to the aledged event. That may have provoked it. Which she claims to have realized making her want to re-evaluate her life.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Not really, you say she wouldn't have acted like that had she had things to evaluate. But act like what? the girl was robbed... being robbed isn't an act. That is what traumatic events do, it allows one to pause and reflect.



I won't speak for Chagall, but I interpret her comment to mean most people would not have acted the way she does by putting herself out there in the first place, flashing her wealth, dressing practically naked in public, alerting the paps for photo ops, ect.  This is what she's done to call attention to herself & her family.  The majority of the population does not behave this way so by not behaving in this matter, they would not have such things to re-evaluate in their lives in times of extreme stress & trial.  If I'm wrong, please correct me & accept my apologies.


----------



## Hobbsy

Put some shoes on that kid!


----------



## Deco

tweegy said:


> Not really, you say she wouldn't have acted like that had she had things to evaluate. But act like what? the girl was robbed... being robbed isn't an act. That is what traumatic events do, it allows one to pause and reflect.


what I _think_ chagall was saying is that most people don't behave so extremely before a traumatic event that would need to be so drastically modified after the traumatic event.

But I'm not complaining.  This kind of reflection is the positive outcome I thought was possible, and welcomed.


----------



## zen1965

Nothing new - she and Kanye still parade their kids in front of the paps.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Her behaviour all the years leading up to the aledged event. That may have provoked it. Which she claims to have realized making her want to re-evaluate her life.


Whooo...this is boarderline. Dressing in short skirts everyday doesn't mean you provoked rape. Driving a nice car daily doesn't mean you provoked a car jacking. Stopping in the street to look in your bag for your cell phone doens't mean you provoked a mugging. I get what you're saying, she makes it a point to flaunt herself, her possessions, her whereabouts, etc for attention. However, that doesn't provoke being a victim. Just sayin'....back to the speculation.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Her behaviour all the years leading up to the aledged event. That may have provoked it. Which she claims to have realized making her want to re-evaluate her life.





cdtracing said:


> I won't speak for Chagall, but I interpret her comment to mean most people would not have acted the way she does by putting herself out there in the first place, flashing her wealth, dressing practically naked in public, alerting the paps for photo ops, ect.  This is what she's done to call attention to herself & her family.  The majority of the population does not behave this way so by not behaving in this matter, they would not have such things to re-evaluate in their lives in times of extreme stress & trial.  If I'm wrong, please correct me & accept my apologies.



So then, by that logic. Putting 'herself out there' is her not evaluating her life as she is now and asking to be robbed? 

I agree tho, she should have security. I do think it appears she was naive as to the level of her fame. For years they go places like if they're (slightly) above average people. But to say she wouldn't have acted like that.. That's what these events do... She imo NOW sees how lucky she was this hadn't happened sooner...She is not the only celeb to flaunt her wealth... imo, some folks are acting like she's the only person on IG posting those pics...


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> must implement the "stay on topic" strategy....
> 
> So if say, *Kim* wanted to boil her diamonds clean how long would she need to do this??


Zero seconds given all her diamonds were just "robbed".


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> I won't lie, this photo pulled on my heart strings.


I will say this is the first photo I've seen of her looking like a protective mother.


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> Zero seconds given all her diamonds were just "robbed".


Girl, I LITERALLY lol'd!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Cooked a diamond?!?  What?!?  Diamonds are formed by intense heat and pressure, that's why they are typically found in old Volcanoes or via plate movement (why India has such fabulous diamonds) so I would have to ask my fellow gemologists on this 'cos it doesn't make sense. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> I would hope her "change" will not just be about flashing her wealth but will also include not walking around half naked showing her nipples, her butt, & possibly her kooch.  All that is what keeps her in the forefront along with the ostentatious display of her wealth .  If she makes a change, she should make a change over the whole of how she puts herself out there, not just about her jewelry.  She's been given a wake up call...we'll see how she deals with it & if she makes any change, will it be a permanent one.


This.  I think this is one of the reasons I went soft at the sight of her carrying her daughter.  She's dressed normally for once.  More human, less in your face with quickest shortcut to shock and attention-grab.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I will say this is the first photo I've seen of her looking like a protective mother.


Maybe that's the nanny.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I won't speak for Chagall, but I interpret her comment to mean most people would not have acted the way she does by putting herself out there in the first place, flashing her wealth, dressing practically naked in public, alerting the paps for photo ops, ect.  This is what she's done to call attention to herself & her family.  The majority of the population does not behave this way so by not behaving in this matter, they would not have such things to re-evaluate in their lives in times of extreme stress & trial.  If I'm wrong, please correct me & accept my apologies.


That's is exactly what I meant! Perfectly stated. Thank you.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Whooo...this is boarderline. Dressing in short skirts everyday doesn't mean you provoked rape. Driving a nice car daily doesn't mean you provoked a car jacking. Stopping in the street to look in your bag for your cell phone doens't mean you provoked a mugging. I get what you're saying, she makes it a point to flaunt herself, her possessions, her whereabouts, etc for attention. However, that doesn't provoke being a victim. Just sayin'....back to the speculation.


This!


----------



## Deco

CeeJay said:


> Cooked a diamond?!?  What?!?  Diamonds are formed by intense heat and pressure, that's why they are typically found in old Volcanoes or via plate movement (why India has such fabulous diamonds) so I would have to ask my fellow gemologists on this 'cos it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


don't know if that's the accurate term.  All I know is before it went into the boiling pot it was a sparkly diamond and after it was sitting at the bottom of the now empty pot it looked cloudy and chalky. EDIT: I also remember seeing tiny cracks.


are you suspecting it was a fake diamond ?  Because she sure went all out for a fake diamond.  Kim would not have approved.


----------



## berrydiva

We do what we can to be safe and take precautions against being victims; however, when someone is victimized, more often than not it's not of their doing. It's the work of the wrongdoers. She's hardly the first person to flaunt her wealth and she won't be the last. But I get why Kim gets no sympathy or benefit of doubt given how much they fabricate stories and people generally don't like that she made her name from a sex tape.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> So then, by that logic. Putting 'herself out there' is her not evaluating her life as she is now and asking to be robbed?
> 
> I agree tho, she should have security. I do think it appears she was naive as to the level of her fame. For years they go places like if they're (slightly) above average people. But to say she wouldn't have acted like that.. That's what these events do... She imo NOW sees how lucky she was this hadn't happened sooner...She is not the only celeb to flaunt her wealth... imo, some folks are acting like she's the only person on IG posting those pics...


When they post these pictures they are usually clothed though lol.


----------



## Chagall

Well Tweegy I guess I'm never going to be one of your "dolls" lol.


----------



## mrsinsyder

CeeJay said:


> Cooked a diamond?!?  What?!?  Diamonds are formed by intense heat and pressure, that's why they are typically found in old Volcanoes or via plate movement (why India has such fabulous diamonds) so I would have to ask my fellow gemologists on this 'cos it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



I researched it after she posted too; apparently the heat can make a stone cloudy, it's actually getting it to melt that's nearly impossible. Thanks Kim K thread!


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> When they post these pictures they are usually clothed though lol.


So because she's not really clothed it's different??

See there's that line again...


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> I won't speak for Chagall, but I interpret her comment to mean most people would not have acted the way she does by putting herself out there in the first place, flashing her wealth, dressing practically naked in public, alerting the paps for photo ops, ect.  This is what she's done to call attention to herself & her family.  The majority of the population does not behave this way so by not behaving in this matter, they would not have such things to re-evaluate in their lives in times of extreme stress & trial.  If I'm wrong, please correct me & accept my apologies.


Have you been on IG or Snapchat? Behaving this way is all IG is about...flashing wealth, being practically naked publicly, constantly calling attention to yourself.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Well Tweegy I guess I'm never going to be one of your "dolls" lol.


Que??


----------



## rockhollow

Decophile said:


> I won't lie, this photo pulled on my heart strings.



I want to agree, but the cynical side of me just sees this photo as 'so scripted'.
Why did they have to have their children with them when they emerge for the first time.
And having North looking so upset and clinging to Kim, as she's paraded through all those security and what is probably a huge media gathering.
I'm sure all the nannies and other staff are waiting somewhere out of sight, wouldn't it have been better for the children to be send them with that group.

If Kim want to come out to show her new humble, covered up self, fine, just leave the 'children as props' out of it!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's going to milk this till she can't anymore.
Kylie is back on SC staring into the camera with pinkish hair. The family is coming back to social media


----------



## berrydiva

rockhollow said:


> I want to agree, but the cynical side of me just sees this photo as 'so scripted'.
> Why did they have to have their children with them when they emerge for the first time.
> And having North looking so upset and clinging to Kim, as she's paraded through all those security and what is probably a huge media gathering.
> I'm sure all the nannies and other staff are waiting somewhere out of sight, wouldn't it have been better for the children to be send them with that group.
> 
> If Kim want to come out to show her new humble, covered up self, fine, just leave the 'children as props' out of it!


North was actually crying based on other pics I saw. But y'all need to make up your mind...either you want her to chill out find perspective, which doens't have a timeframe, or want her to remain the same so you're not forced to reevaluate your opinion of her...lol

Personally, I can't wait for another one of her deep thought provoking essays she loves to pen.


----------



## redney

That picture was credited as in NYC but I thought Kimmy flew home to California where she felt safe. So which is it? 

I have no idea if a robbery occurred or not. But there's so much of the story that doesn't make sense. Lack of security camera footage, screaming on balcony but no one claimed to have heard, ordered to spread her legs, tied up with zip ties, gagged and put in bathtub,  escaped from the zip ties by herself, whole thing including her screaming and getting tied up in only six minutes. Etc. All these details don't add up.


----------



## Deco

rockhollow said:


> I want to agree, but the cynical side of me just sees this photo as 'so scripted'.
> Why did they have to have their children with them when they emerge for the first time.
> And having North looking so upset and clinging to Kim, as she's paraded through all those security and what is probably a huge media gathering.
> I'm sure all the nannies and other staff are waiting somewhere out of sight, wouldn't it have been better for the children to be send them with that group.
> 
> If Kim want to come out to show her new humble, covered up self, fine, just leave the 'children as props' out of it!


I think in one way or another she will always stage visuals for paps.  She's always used her children as props, and they've literally looked like an accessory she's dangling along.  If she's going to keep posing for paps, and using her kids as props, which i think she will, I'd rather they be like this, where she looks like a mother holding her daughter.
And who knows, she could be really scared and actually needing the comfort that comes from holding your daughter.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> That picture was credited as in NYC but I thought Kimmy flew home to California where she felt safe. So which is it?
> 
> I have no idea if a robbery occurred or not. But there's so much of the story that doesn't make sense. Lack of security camera footage, screaming on balcony but no one claimed to have heard, ordered to spread her legs, tied up with zip ties, gagged and put in bathtub,  escaped from the zip ties by herself, whole thing including her screaming and getting tied up in only six minutes. Etc. All these details don't add up.


Her flying straight to NYC was the only story I saw. Said she landed at Teterboro airport according to the Daily News or NY Post...either one of those rags. But they had pics so I'd consider it legit. But you know...again...depends on if you want to believe every gossip source as gospel.


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> That picture was credited as in NYC but I thought Kimmy flew home to California where she felt safe. So which is it?
> 
> I have no idea if a robbery occurred or not. But there's so much of the story that doesn't make sense. Lack of security camera footage, screaming on balcony but no one claimed to have heard, ordered to spread her legs, tied up with zip ties, gagged and put in bathtub,  escaped from the zip ties by herself, whole thing including her screaming and getting tied up in only six minutes. Etc. All these details don't add up.


They was even a story she allegedly told the assistant or whoever the girl was that was with her to jump from the balcony to get help...


----------



## sdkitty

tweegy said:


> who would expect to be caught?


you said if she did this as a scam it's a loss....that is if they get caught, which I'm sure they don't expect to


----------



## tweegy

sdkitty said:


> you said if she did this as a scam it's a loss....that is if they get caught, which I'm sure they don't expect to


No, if they did this and got away.. Either way its a loss...


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> So then, by that logic. Putting 'herself out there' is her not evaluating her life as she is now and asking to be robbed?
> 
> I agree tho, she should have security. I do think it appears she was naive as to the level of her fame. For years they go places like if they're (slightly) above average people. But to say she wouldn't have acted like that.. That's what these events do... She imo NOW sees how lucky she was this hadn't happened sooner...She is not the only celeb to flaunt her wealth... imo, some folks are acting like she's the only person on IG posting those pics...


That is not what I said or meant.  How she projects herself to the public will determine public perception of her.  Most people do not engage in the things she does to draw attention to herself, ie see through clothes, flashing her wealth, calling the paps to let them know where she will be, ect.  Because most people don't do this, they don't have to re-evaluate what they do.  When one re-evaluates themselves due to a traumatic event, they tend to evaluate what part they may or may not have played in it & whether or not the event would not have happened if their behavior was different.  This does not mean that wearing short skirts is asking to be raped. (I don't think anyone here has advocated that) Nor does it mean driving a nice car is asking to be carjacked or carrying an expensive purse is asking to be mugged.  *However....thing like this happens all the time to regular people, not just to the rich & famous. *  She has already demonstrated the pattern of displaying herself practically nude on the street for all the world to see & the world is full of crazy people & opportunists.  To be honest, I'm surprise something like this had not happened to her sooner given her public persona.  What drives someone to commit a crime...the reasons are numerous.  Sometimes, it's just that people do bad things.  There are people out there who just want to take your stuff instead of doing what they need to do to get them honestly.  You have something they want & they want to take it from you.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Have you been on IG or Snapchat? Behaving this way is all IG is about...flashing wealth, being practically naked publicly, constantly calling attention to yourself.


Nope, I don't IG or Snapchat.  I have no need or use for those.


----------



## sdkitty

tweegy said:


> No, if they did this and got away.. Either way its a loss...


If the did a scam and didn't get caught, it would not be a loss, right?  They would get paid by the insurance company.


----------



## tweegy

sdkitty said:


> If the did a scam and didn't get caught, it would not be a loss, right?  They would get paid by the insurance company.


They would, but as we were discussing earlier-  Not the full value of the ring, as well as its not cut and dry they file and insurance gives them money.. There will be an investigation.

Why rob yourself a 6+mil ring to get back a fraction of its worth, to then sell the ring on the black market for also less than it's worth?


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> So then, by that logic. Putting 'herself out there' is her not evaluating her life as she is now and asking to be robbed?
> 
> I agree tho, she should have security. I do think it appears she was naive as to the level of her fame. For years they go places like if they're (slightly) above average people. But to say she wouldn't have acted like that.. That's what these events do... She imo NOW sees how lucky she was this hadn't happened sooner...She is not the only celeb to flaunt her wealth... imo, some folks are acting like she's the only person on IG posting those pics...


So she can do whatever she wants, flaunt her body and wealth and her only concern should be if she has enough security?


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> So she can do whatever she wants, flaunt her body and wealth and her only concern should be if she has enough security?


She can put herself naked covered in diamonds she bought on IG for all I care, imo still doesn't warrant someone robbing her.

Is it smart for her to not have security? No...But this event is likely to show her how fortunate she was this didn't happen sooner...That's why events happen in life, to teach you and learn.

I draw this post for reference  ...



berrydiva said:


> Whooo...this is boarderline. Dressing in short skirts everyday doesn't mean you provoked rape. Driving a nice car daily doesn't mean you provoked a car jacking. Stopping in the street to look in your bag for your cell phone doens't mean you provoked a mugging. I get what you're saying, she makes it a point to flaunt herself, her possessions, her whereabouts, etc for attention. However, that doesn't provoke being a victim. Just sayin'....back to the speculation.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Kim displaying her wealth etc on Snapchat and any other social media is vulgar. The notion that "everyone is doing it" holds no water with me. Society would be a mess (and possibly is headed that way) if everyone did something crass or worse just because "everyone" is doing it. Sorry, that's a pathetic herd mentality for people with no brain or moral compass of their own.

Now, secondary....if this story is true, did Kim deserve to be held and frightened out of her mind? No, absolutely not. The onus is on the perp, not the victim here, no matter how she flaunted her jewellery on social media.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> Nope, I don't IG or Snapchat.  I have no need or use for those.


Well that's all it's about so Kim is not really acting out of the norm from a socialwebs perspective. That doesn't mean it's to be praised...I'm only painting context because while we may find it disgusting or unacceptable, it's the norm on those sites. I actually haven't been on IG in months because I just grew so tired of the monotony of it all. However, given the amount of tween/teens in my life, I feel it's necessary to be familiar with Snap/IG as this is their main source of social interaction. Plus - I watch the way some boomers+ lose their minds with needing to use technology to get things done...I never want to be like that when the feds make my social security an app paid through venmo or somthing...lol


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> So she can do whatever she wants, flaunt her body and wealth and her only concern should be if she has enough security?



Actually, I think people who go through a very traumatic experience like a robbery, burglary, ect, will adjust & adapt to insure that it never happens again.  If you're robbed, you up your security, change your habits, ect.  Only time will tell how this will truly affect her.


----------



## mkr

Isn't Snapchat where you do a little 10 second skit or whatever of yourself and they can only view it once?
My daughters have this app and talk about it.  Is there anything I need to know???


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Isn't Snapchat where you do a little 10 second skit or whatever of yourself and they can only view it once?
> My daughters have this app and talk about it.  Is there anything I need to know???


Depends on who they follow and what they're snapping. The biggest misconception that many people have is that snaps can't be saved by those viewing it....guess the catfishers have found a way to use snapchat as part of their catfishing. Obviously the snaps are not deleted from their servers as many believe - Snapchat apparently retains video. 

I've seen far too many sexual things meant to be a private snap and I'm just like 'why?!'...nothing online is private.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Actually, I think people who go through a very traumatic experience like a robbery, burglary, ect, will adjust & adapt to insure that it never happens again.  If you're robbed, you up your security, change your habits, ect.  Only time will tell how this will truly affect her.


I agree and only in the long run will we see the true extent of her change. I also am interested to see exactly what did happen. Hopefully the authorities will be able to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## White Orchid

Call me cynical but I see even *this* as staged and the perfect "oh woe is me" photo op.  I will never believe that Kim doesn't court attention.  Even now after the hold-up.

But then again, maybe I am just a cynical ole biatch after all 



rockhollow said:


> I want to agree, but the cynical side of me just sees this photo as 'so scripted'.
> Why did they have to have their children with them when they emerge for the first time.
> And having North looking so upset and clinging to Kim, as she's paraded through all those security and what is probably a huge media gathering.
> I'm sure all the nannies and other staff are waiting somewhere out of sight, wouldn't it have been better for the children to be send them with that group.
> 
> If Kim want to come out to show her new humble, covered up self, fine, just leave the 'children as props' out of it!


----------



## mrsinsyder

White Orchid said:


> Call me cynical but see even *this* as staged and the perfect "oh woe is me" photo op.  I will never believe that Kim doesn't court attention.  Even now after the hold-up.
> 
> But then again, maybe I am just a cynical ole biatch after all



Yeah, I'm not Kim-blaming and she can do whatever she wants, but I'm sure it's possible to leave a building in a less public way if you needed to do so?


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Well that's all it's about so Kim is not really acting out of the norm from a socialwebs perspective. That doesn't mean it's to be praised...I'm only painting context because while we may find it disgusting or unacceptable, it's the norm on those sites. I actually haven't been on IG in months because I just grew so tired of the monotony of it all. However, given the amount of tween/teens in my life, I feel it's necessary to be familiar with Snap/IG as this is their main source of social interaction. Plus - I watch the way some boomers+ lose their minds with needing to use technology to get things done...I never want to be like that when the feds make my social security an app paid through venmo or somthing...lol



That may be normal behavior for those sites but I think that's a systemic, societal symptom of living in a society that is so plugged in to the web .  Just because they all do it, does not make it right, moral, or safe.  It's following the herd, not your heart or your mind.  If everyone decided tomorrow to strip down & go around buck azz naked, I wouldn't follow suit.  I was not raised that way & to me that's wrong in my heart & my mind.  With modern society's dependence on computers, laptops, notes, phones, ect to be plugged in, in some respect, we have invited irresponsible, immoral behavior into our homes, our lives & the lives of our children.


----------



## White Orchid

Thousands of others do, celebs and non-celebs alike.  She is loving all this attention.  Not a doubt in my mind.

On a side note, it's nice to see North finally getting some attention from her Mother after leaving her for her Parisian sojourn - even if it is staged, *again*.


mrsinsyder said:


> Yeah, I'm not Kim-blaming and she can do whatever she wants, but I'm sure it's possible to leave a building in a less public way if you needed to do so?


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Well that's all it's about so Kim is not really acting out of the norm from a socialwebs perspective. That doesn't mean it's to be praised...I'm only painting context because while we may find it disgusting or unacceptable, it's the norm on those sites. I actually haven't been on IG in months because I just grew so tired of the monotony of it all. However, given the amount of tween/teens in my life, I feel it's necessary to be familiar with Snap/IG as this is their main source of social interaction. Plus - I watch the way some boomers+ lose their minds with needing to use technology to get things done...I never want to be like that when the feds make my social security an app paid through venmo or somthing...lol



To be honest i actually don't think Kim flaunts her wealth as much as people make it seem. I just went through her feed and it's mostly selfies and outfit shots, there's a few shots of her jewels but nothing crazy. I'm probably just as guilty in that regard because i have a few pics of my engagement ring on my feed and some of my more expensive bags, and while my stuff clearly isn't worth as much as hers, it could still technically make me a target for robbery, just like anyone else that posts their stuff online. I actually never really thought about it, it just seems so normal and what everyone does nowadays, so you don't really think that things you post can make you a target.


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> They would, but as we were discussing earlier-  Not the full value of the ring, as well as its not cut and dry they file and insurance gives them money.. There will be an investigation.
> 
> Why rob yourself a 6+mil ring to get back a fraction of its worth, to then sell the ring on the black market for also less than it's worth?



Right. For all the shizz Kim does and has done (I'm looking at you hump and the 72 day fake wedding!!) I just don't see her faking this. Plus if she did you know the kameras would be recording it all and hasn't production on kuwtk been halted?


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i actually don't think Kim flaunts her wealth as much as people make it seem. I just went through her feed and it's mostly selfies and outfit shots, there's a few shots of her jewels but nothing crazy. I'm probably just as guilty in that regard because i have a few pics of my engagement ring on my feed and some of my more expensive bags, and while my stuff clearly isn't worth as much as hers, it could still technically make me a target for robbery, just like anyone else that posts their stuff online. I actually never really thought about it, it just seems so normal and what everyone does nowadays, so you don't really think that things you post can make you a target.


Exactly. When you're excited about something sometimes you take a pic and send to your friends....IG is no different for many. I had to make a family member take pics down from FB before because it was in the house at a family event and I felt a little to invasive. She meant no harm but just didn't even think of it in that manner. Some of it is not conscious behavior and it's just about picture sharing.


----------



## lkrp123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Kim displaying her wealth etc on Snapchat and any other social media is vulgar. The notion that "everyone is doing it" holds no water with me. Society would be a mess (and possibly is headed that way) if everyone did something crass or worse just because "everyone" is doing it. Sorry, that's a pathetic herd mentality for people with no brain or moral compass of their own.
> 
> Now, secondary....if this story is true, did Kim deserve to be held and frightened out of her mind? No, absolutely not. The onus is on the perp, not the victim here, no matter how she flaunted her jewellery on social media.



Kim also makes a living from all her social media posts tho...I guess what gives can also take away??


----------



## lkrp123

redney said:


> That picture was credited as in NYC but I thought Kimmy flew home to California where she felt safe. So which is it?
> 
> I have no idea if a robbery occurred or not. But there's so much of the story that doesn't make sense. Lack of security camera footage, screaming on balcony but no one claimed to have heard, ordered to spread her legs, tied up with zip ties, gagged and put in bathtub,  escaped from the zip ties by herself, whole thing including her screaming and getting tied up in only six minutes. Etc. All these details don't add up.



I can't wait for Kim's tell-all about this... You KNOW it's just a matter of time before she sits down with Diane sawyer!


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Right. For all the shizz Kim does and has done (I'm looking at you hump and the 72 day fake wedding!!) I just don't see her faking this. Plus if she did you know the kameras would be recording it all and hasn't production on kuwtk been halted?


 I don't see them faking this doll!

Usually lies come to light...


----------



## BagBerry13

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i actually don't think Kim flaunts her wealth as much as people make it seem. I just went through her feed and it's mostly selfies and outfit shots, there's a few shots of her jewels but nothing crazy. I'm probably just as guilty in that regard because i have a few pics of my engagement ring on my feed and some of my more expensive bags, and while my stuff clearly isn't worth as much as hers, it could still technically make me a target for robbery, just like anyone else that posts their stuff online. I actually never really thought about it, it just seems so normal and what everyone does nowadays, *so you don't really think that things you post can make you a target.*


Really? You don't think anything you post online could be used to your disadvantage? I am very careful with what I post on instagram. I don't tag friends who don't wanna be tagged, I don't mention the city I live in or take unique shots that could be identifiable unless I travel and am in a different city. But that's just, again, common sense to me ... and I'm not famous. And also I grew up in a country that takes protection of their citizens' data very seriously (unlike the NSA) so we get "drills" every few years from the government on what to do or avoid in terms of personal information used online. I feel like we're more aware of it. Hence Facebook having a hard time gaining ground here.


----------



## cdtracing

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i actually don't think Kim flaunts her wealth as much as people make it seem. I just went through her feed and it's mostly selfies and outfit shots, there's a few shots of her jewels but nothing crazy. I'm probably just as guilty in that regard because i have a few pics of my engagement ring on my feed and some of my more expensive bags, and while my stuff clearly isn't worth as much as hers, it could still technically make me a target for robbery, just like anyone else that posts their stuff online. I actually never really thought about it, it just seems so normal and what everyone does nowadays, so you don't really think that things you post can make you a target.


 However, while people think it's normal to post pics of their jewelry, expensive purses, ect that they are proud of & want to share them, predators use these sites as their hunting grounds just like pedophiles use internet sites as a hunting ground for children.   It's a scary world we live in.  Things are not all they seem.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Exactly. When you're excited about something sometimes you take a pic and send to your friends....IG is no different for many. I had to make a family member take pics down from FB before because it was in the house at a family event and I felt a little to invasive. She meant no harm but just didn't even think of it in that manner. Some of it is not conscious behavior and it's just about picture sharing.



and especially now with the popularity of Linkedin, not only can you find out about someone via their IG or FB, you can now find out where someone works, who their boss is, where they went/go to school, etc. You know how easy it would be for a stalker to find you just by knowing your workplace? Linkedin is the creepiest social media site of them all IMO, but people don't think twice about it.


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Nah, they got a rude awakening after Kim's wedding..



Which one, doll?


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> However, while people think it's normal to post pics of their jewelry, expensive purses, ect that they are proud of & want to share them, predators use these sites as their hunting grounds just like pedophiles use internet sites as a hunting ground for children.   It's a scary world we live in.  Things are not all they seem.


True, its a fine line.. Heck this site alone, folks say its about 'flaunting wealth', The exact SAME thing people are judging Kim for. Now, isn't that a bit pot calling kettle?....


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> Which one, doll?


To the corner you! *punts crab*

aaahhhhh that felt sooo good after soooo long!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lkrp123 said:


> Kim also makes a living from all her social media posts tho...I guess what gives can also take away??



True, and the boundaries of what is acceptable behaviour has been stretched and moved by people like the Kardashian's. For people who are easlly-led, they quicikly follow suit and  this makes all sorts of behaviour that previously would have been behind closed-doors or kept among a small circle - put out there for public consumption.

I'm no prude or fuddy-duddy but there's no doubting the rise of social media has made a lot of behaviour seemingly acceptable.  Out here in the general population you'll still find a lot of people pushing back against that, particularly I guess people like me, who are active in trying to get the sexualisation of young women out of the media, in advertising and elsewhere.

I do think, aside from that aspect ^^ which isn't the subject here,  that flaunting one's wealth is not classy, regardless of what is currently "hip" in society. I can't stand K*nty Karl Lagerfeld but there was some truth in what he said.

Again, these are different subjects: I have doubts about this story, if only because many details are foggy or don't make sense to me. *However, if true*, a crime is a crime and Kim is a victim of it, and that will have personal ramifications for her, not just physically but mentally as well.

@tweegy - that's a generalisation. Many people here are *not* part of  tPF to flaunt their wealth, purchases etc, but to partake in shallow gossip...lol - like me.  Always best to see people as individuals and not clump peeps in together. It's just lazy IMO.


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> True, its a fine line.. Heck this site alone, folks say its about 'flaunting wealth', The exact SAME thing people are judging Kim for. Now, isn't that a bit pot calling kettle?....


Yeah but people here are not famous. I think the problem is the combination of fame and flaunting especially if you're famous for nothing.


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> To the corner you! *punts crab*
> 
> aaahhhhh that felt sooo good after soooo long!!!



Whaaaaaaa?!

I've just been waiting for Kim to go back to her 2007 self... The good old days when she was Paris' personal assistant!!


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but people here are not famous. I think the problem is the combination of fame and flaunting especially if you're famous for nothing.



So cause folks aren't famous here then we're cool to flaunt? But not for Kim cause she is? What she's famous for isn't the point..guys post there army of sports cars on IG that daddy bought them...girls post diamonds they didn't buy...How is kim posting such a wrong deed?


----------



## lkrp123

I still can't get over some of the details. Knowing what her security team knows about Kim, you'd think someone would have always been with her or had more than just one guard. Seems like it was awfully easy for these guys to rob kimmy, right??


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> However, while people think it's normal to post pics of their jewelry, expensive purses, ect that they are proud of & want to share them, predators use these sites as their hunting grounds just like pedophiles use internet sites as a hunting ground for children.   It's a scary world we live in.  Things are not all they seem.


Predators are always on top of technology...sadly....they need to constantly be as savvy as their prey. But predators have always been around, they're not new concepts....just don't think the average person on IG is thinking if I post this "what will the predators/wrongdoers" think. The socialweb is a culture, like it or not.


----------



## tweegy

lkrp123 said:


> I still can't get over some of the details. Knowing what her security team knows about Kim, you'd think someone would have always been with her or had more than just one guard. Seems like it was awfully easy for these guys to rob kimmy, right??


I'd say...it was as easy as shooting crabs in a barrel....


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Depends on who they follow and what they're snapping. The biggest misconception that many people have is that snaps can't be saved by those viewing it....guess the catfishers have found a way to use snapchat as part of their catfishing. Obviously the snaps are not deleted from their servers as many believe - Snapchat apparently retains video.
> 
> I've seen far too many sexual things meant to be a private snap and I'm just like 'why?!'...nothing online is private.



Okay so I googled catfishing and yikes.  But my girls are 18 and 21 so there's not a lot I can do to police them or their friends.  But gee wiz I just might go get an alias and a snapchat account.


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> So cause folks aren't famous here then we're cool to flaunt? But not for Kim cause she is? What she's famous for isn't the point..guys post there army of sports cars on IG that daddy bought them...girls post diamonds they didn't buy...How is kim posting such a wrong deed?


I haven't said it's cool to flaunt because you're not famous. I said because she's famous and does flaunt she's an easier target.


----------



## shiba

Robbers = repo men

My guess is that Ye forgot to make his installment payment and the collector came knocking. Maybe they did force the concierge to open the door and they might have had guns, but Kimmy had to figure out a cover story to explain why she no longer has her ring.

or Ye forgot to tell Kimmy that he was behind and she really thinks she was robbed


----------



## Lookin@bags

[emoji848]
You know, if Kim sensed her star fading, and wanted to leave the spotlight in the most face saving way, this is actually genius.
She just got thin, her face and hair looking better than recent year or two.  She was just gifted a giant Elizabeth Taylor -esque ring.  So the real e-ring with sentimental value didn't have to be stolen. 
The whole scene is like a movie, glamorous half naked celebrity robbed in the middle of the night of her amazing jewels in an exclusive part of Paris. 
She then shies from spotlight due to his personal epiphany instead of slowly fading away due to aging and loss of public interest. 
It would not be about the money or anything like that, just a graceful way to exit the spotlight. And maybe she thought that people would have mad respect for her for her new anti-materialistic ways and for being the victim of a crime. 
It's a stretch! But would be a great way for her to go out with a bang.


----------



## labelwhore04

BagBerry13 said:


> R*eally? You don't think anything you post online could be used to your disadvantage? *I am very careful with what I post on instagram. I don't tag friends who don't wanna be tagged, I don't mention the city I live in or take unique shots that could be identifiable unless I travel and am in a different city. But that's just, again, common sense to me ... and I'm not famous. And also I grew up in a country that takes protection of their citizens' data very seriously (unlike the NSA) so we get "drills" every few years from the government on what to do or avoid in terms of personal information used online. I feel like we're more aware of it. Hence Facebook having a hard time gaining ground here.




No, i never thought about it, and i'm realizing how naive that probably makes me, but i just grew up with social media and posting your life on it just seemed normal. To be honest i used to think that people who were super private with their social media were just really paranoid, and i'm not gonna lie i still do to some extent. I'll probably get blasted for this but when i see people with private IG accounts, i just think like 'why, do you think you're so special that people care so much about you to stalk you?. Like i probably should be more careful with my social media, but i'm also not gonna live in paranoia.


----------



## berrydiva

shiba said:


> Robbers = repo men
> 
> My guess is that Ye forgot to make his installment payment and the collector came knocking.


First, I howled laughing at the ridiculousness. Second, how would repo men have the jurisdiction or authority to take it while in a foreign country. Third. Installment payments tho? This wasn't purchased from the home shopping network.


----------



## mkr

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i actually don't think Kim flaunts her wealth as much as people make it seem. I just went through her feed and it's mostly selfies and outfit shots, there's a few shots of her jewels but nothing crazy. I'm probably just as guilty in that regard because i have a few pics of my engagement ring on my feed and some of my more expensive bags, and while my stuff clearly isn't worth as much as hers, it could still technically make me a target for robbery, just like anyone else that posts their stuff online. I actually never really thought about it, it just seems so normal and what everyone does nowadays, so you don't really think that things you post can make you a target.



Do you watch her show?  That's where you see most of her excessive-ness.


----------



## lizmil

That is why I don't do linked in

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FreeSpirit71

labelwhore04 said:


> No, i never thought about it, and i'm realizing how naive that probably makes me, but i just grew up with social media and posting your life on it just seemed normal. To be honest i used to think that people who were super private with their social media were just really paranoid, and i'm not gonna lie i still do to some extent. I'll probably get blasted for this but when i see people with private IG accounts, i just think like 'why, do you think you're so special that people care so much about you to stalk you?. Like i probably should be more careful with my social media, but i'm also not gonna live in paranoia.



My husband works in anti-terrorism and cyber-security and you would be _amazed_ at how complete a profile you can get from someone's social media. Things can be traced and connected until you know everything about someone and their loved ones.  It's not just the exposure of your private world, thoughts and friends. It extends into crime including identity theft, home invasion, stolen property and far worse. It's a paradise for stalkers and would-be criminals.


----------



## tweegy

shiba said:


> Robbers = repo men
> 
> My guess is that Ye forgot to make his installment payment and the collector came knocking. Maybe they did force the concierge to open the door and they might have had guns, but Kimmy had to figure out a cover story to explain why she no longer has her ring.
> 
> or Ye forgot to tell Kimmy that he was behind and she really thinks she was robbed


This is the most realistic theory I've heard on this case....


----------



## V0N1B2

rockhollow said:


> I want to agree, but the cynical side of me just sees this photo as 'so scripted'.
> Why did they have to have their children with them when they emerge for the first time.
> And having North looking so upset and clinging to Kim, as she's paraded through all those security and what is probably a huge media gathering.
> I'm sure all the nannies and other staff are waiting somewhere out of sight, wouldn't it have been better for the children to be send them with that group.
> 
> If Kim want to come out to show her new humble, covered up self, fine, just leave the 'children as props' out of it!


Let's be honest, if she really wanted to protect herself and her family, she wouldn't have told anyone she was leaving New York. There are back doors, there are built-in garages... all places that you can very easily escape into a waiting vehicle. Even when she is at home in California, you think her house doesn't have a garage that she can access her vehicle without walking to the front of her house to be photographed? She can be as private as she wants to be, just like a lot of other famous people who aren't photographed 24/7. C'mon.
PS: Hi rockhollow  hope you have a great Thanksgiving weekend.



cdtracing said:


> That is not what I said or meant.  How she projects herself to the public will determine public perception of her.  Most people do not engage in the things she does to draw attention to herself, ie see through clothes, flashing her wealth, calling the paps to let them know where she will be, ect.  Because most people don't do this, they don't have to re-evaluate what they do.  When one re-evaluates themselves due to a traumatic event, they tend to evaluate what part they may or may not have played in it & whether or not the event would not have happened if their behavior was different.  This does not mean that wearing short skirts is asking to be raped. (I don't think anyone here has advocated that) Nor does it mean driving a nice car is asking to be carjacked or carrying an expensive purse is asking to be mugged.  *However....thing like this happens all the time to regular people, not just to the rich & famous. *  She has already demonstrated the pattern of displaying herself practically nude on the street for all the world to see & the world is full of crazy people & opportunists.  To be honest, I'm surprise something like this had not happened to her sooner given her public persona.  What drives someone to commit a crime...the reasons are numerous.  Sometimes, it's just that people do bad things.  There are people out there who just want to take your stuff instead of doing what they need to do to get them honestly.  You have something they want & they want to take it from you.


Personal responsibility, man.  It's a beautiful thing. Being responsible for your actions and knowing that everything you do has a consequence. A concept lost on so many people.



cdtracing said:


> Nope, I don't IG or Snapchat.  I have no need or use for those.


Meh, you're not missing anything. Half the sh!t on IG is fake as fcuk.


sdkitty said:


> If the did a scam and didn't get caught, it would not be a loss, right?  They would get paid by the insurance company.


Correct. It's called "Guaranteed Replacement Cost". As in, your item will be replaced/restored to the condition it was immediately preceding the loss (like the minute before). If your scheduled jewellery was appraised and valued at $10M as led the terms of your policy, that's what you get. It is replaced with like, kind, and quality. You don't get what you paid for an item, you get what it costs to replace it. If you lose a 5ct VVSI F-colour diamond, it will be replaced with a 5ct VVSI F-colour diamond.

Regardless of what happens, Kim will emerge in a month with a new face.  That you can take to the bank.


----------



## shiba

berrydiva said:


> First, I howled laughing at the ridiculousness. Second, how would repo men have the jurisdiction or authority to take it while in a foreign country. Third. Installment payments tho? This wasn't purchased from the home shopping network.



Well, that would be assuming that the phone call made to pick up the ring was to someone that followed the law. They seem to have access to things us mere mortals don't, why would it be any different than being loaned millions of jewels for free just for an event? Maybe it was a loaner and they forgot to return it....


----------



## Chagall

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i actually don't think Kim flaunts her wealth as much as people make it seem. I just went through her feed and it's mostly selfies and outfit shots, there's a few shots of her jewels but nothing crazy. I'm probably just as guilty in that regard because i have a few pics of my engagement ring on my feed and some of my more expensive bags, and while my stuff clearly isn't worth as much as hers, it could still technically make me a target for robbery, just like anyone else that posts their stuff online. I actually never really thought about it, it just seems so normal and what everyone does nowadays, so you don't really think that things you post can make you a target.


I would say that flaunting herself is far far more important to Kim than flaunting her wealth. She dosen't wear much jewelry maybe because she is a minimalist or maybe because she thinks it distracts from her incomparable beauty. The engagement ring excepted.


----------



## BagBerry13

labelwhore04 said:


> No, i never thought about it, and i'm realizing how naive that probably makes me, but i just grew up with social media and posting your life on it just seemed normal. To be honest i used to think that people who were super private with their social media were just really paranoid, and i'm not gonna lie i still do to some extent. I'll probably get blasted for this but when i see people with private IG accounts, i just think like 'why, do you think you're so special that people care so much about you to stalk you?. Like i probably should be more careful with my social media, but i'm also not gonna live in paranoia.


I don't see it as paranoia but protection. It comes natural to me because I grew up like this the same way you grew up with social media. You're probably also one of those people who think WhatsApp is just a free app and they do this from their pure hearts and without bad intentions. Personal data is the currency of the 21st century. Use it wisely!


----------



## berrydiva

shiba said:


> Well, that would be assuming that the phone call made to pick up the ring was to someone that followed the law. Why would it be any different than being loaned millions of jewels for free just for an event? Maybe it was a loaner and they forgot to return it....


So how could it be repo'd then? Repo'd means that the holding/asset company sent someone to get it back on their behalf. So you're suggesting that whoever he bought the ring from sent some blackmarket hire-a-thug to repo the ring. Then the holding company would need to file an insurance claim in that case but how would this even be in their interest. I'm confused.

Being loaned jewelry means that you'd have an obligation to return the jewelry, probably undamaged. Typically in the event it's stolen, the jewelry is already insured by the lender. But lending jewelry to celebs is a marketing thing so not sure how that's the same.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't see it as paranoia but protection. It comes natural to me because I grew up like this the same way you grew up with social media. You're probably also one of those people who think WhatsApp is just a free app and they do this from their pure hearts and without bad intentions. Personal data is the currency of the 21st century. Use it wisely!


Nothing is private, not even private IG accounts. There are very many ways to see private accounts. Everything online is public...depends on how bad you want to see  that info.


----------



## V0N1B2

tweegy said:


> I don't see them faking this doll!
> Usually lies come to light...


 Did her "baby bump" fold in half when she sat down? 
OMG. DYING. DYING.


----------



## Chagall

Lookin@bags said:


> [emoji848]
> You know, if Kim sensed her star fading, and wanted to leave the spotlight in the most face saving way, this is actually genius.
> She just got thin, her face and hair looking better than recent year or two.  She was just gifted a giant Elizabeth Taylor -esque ring.  So the real e-ring with sentimental value didn't have to be stolen.
> The whole scene is like a movie, glamorous half naked celebrity robbed in the middle of the night of her amazing jewels in an exclusive part of Paris.
> She then shies from spotlight due to his personal epiphany instead of slowly fading away due to aging and loss of public interest.
> It would not be about the money or anything like that, just a graceful way to exit the spotlight. And maybe she thought that people would have mad respect for her for her new anti-materialistic ways and for being the victim of a crime.
> It's a stretch! But would be a great way for her to go out with a bang.


Excellent post. If it was staged it was NOT primarily about the money. What you suggested is a definite possibility.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

V0N1B2 said:


> Did her "baby bump" fold in half when she sat down?
> OMG. DYING. DYING.



Yep, on Australian TV. I was watching when it aired and I was like....


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> Nothing is private, not even private IG accounts. There are very many ways to see private accounts. Everything online is public...depends on how bad you want to see  that info.


I haven't said private IG accounts are better. I just said you should pay attention to what you post. You can have a public account and still be careful and conscious of the content.


----------



## BagBerry13

V0N1B2 said:


> Did her "baby bump" fold in half when she sat down?
> OMG. DYING. DYING.


Wow! I've never seen this before (I don't follow her much apart from when she gets shoved down my throat). Why did she do this? I mean she was really pregnant, right?


----------



## mkr

labelwhore04 said:


> No, i never thought about it, and i'm realizing how naive that probably makes me, but i just grew up with social media and posting your life on it just seemed normal. To be honest i used to think that people who were super private with their social media were just really paranoid, and i'm not gonna lie i still do to some extent. I'll probably get blasted for this but when i see people with private IG accounts, i just think like 'why, do you think you're so special that people care so much about you to stalk you?. Like i probably should be more careful with my social media, but i'm also not gonna live in paranoia.


I remember creeping on my kids facebook years ago and my daughter posted, "I'm bored hit me up and posted my home phone number.


----------



## mkr

labelwhore04 said:


> No, i never thought about it, and i'm realizing how naive that probably makes me, but i just grew up with social media and posting your life on it just seemed normal. To be honest i used to think that people who were super private with their social media were just really paranoid, and i'm not gonna lie i still do to some extent. I'll probably get blasted for this but when i see people with private IG accounts, i just think like 'why, do you think you're so special that people care so much about you to stalk you?. Like i probably should be more careful with my social media, but i'm also not gonna live in paranoia.


I remember creeping on my kids facebook years ago and my daughter posted, "I'm bored hit me up and posted my home phone number.


----------



## tweegy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *@tweegy - that's a generalisation. Many people here are not part of  tPF to flaunt their wealth, purchases etc, but to partake in shallow gossip...lol - like me.  Always best to see people as individuals and not clump peeps in together. It's just lazy IMO*.


Well doll, *shrugs* guess I'm lazy...
Don't recall where I said that everyone flaunts their wealth on tpf.. I simply said its a site about bags and similar things Kim gets judged for posting

Which...well, it is!

What I posted...



tweegy said:


> True, its a fine line.. Heck this site alone, folks say its about 'flaunting wealth', The exact SAME thing people are judging Kim for. Now, isn't that a bit pot calling kettle?....


----------



## V0N1B2

BagBerry13 said:


> Wow! I've never seen this before (I don't follow her much apart from when she gets shoved down my throat). Why did she do this? I mean she was really pregnant, right?


Girl, do not even think of going into her thread to ask. Even St. Angelina won't be able to save you.


----------



## BagBerry13

V0N1B2 said:


> Girl, do not even think of going into her thread to ask. Even St. Angelina won't be able to save you.


Ok, someone needs to hit me up via PM and explain this to me so we won't derail this thread. Except someone can link this to Kim K. Has the Beehive tin-foiled hats as well?


----------



## shiba

berrydiva said:


> So how could it be repo'd then? Repo'd means that the holding/asset company sent someone to get it back on their behalf. So you're suggesting that whoever he bought the ring from sent some blackmarket hire-a-thug to repo the ring. Then the holding company would need to file an insurance claim in that case but how would this even be in their interest. I'm confused.
> 
> Being loaned jewelry means that you'd have an obligation to return the jewelry, probably undamaged. Typically in the event it's stolen, the jewelry is already insured by the lender. But lending jewelry to celebs is a marketing thing so not sure how that's the same.



Sure, this is only for fun. If I use my imagination it would go like this;
Ye buys the ring but does't want to outlay the cash (we now know he has financial problems but he hadn't admitted it yet) so he makes a deal for a partial payment because he is "good for it" being a wealthy celebrity. He never pays the balance. Who ever he bought it from can't file legally against Ye for non-payment because those documents are public and will cause too much negative publicity for the vendor and they don't want to deal with the ***storm that would come with public knowledge of the situation. Insurance wouldn't be part of the equation.
Kim being in the EU is the perfect opportunity to pick up the ring. Someone who doesn't want to be noticed can easily move between countries because of the open borders. She has posted her location, so it isn't hard to find her. Perhaps the bodyguard was conveniently away or maybe it was just coincidence. A phone call is made to a friend of a friend. There are people who are professional collectors that work for various organizations. It would be a small payment to make to retrieve something of such value.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, someone needs to hit me up via PM and explain this to me so we won't derail this thread. Except someone can link this to Kim K. Has the Beehive tin-foiled hats as well?


Girl....this is a road you don't want to walk.


----------



## berrydiva

shiba said:


> Sure, this is only for fun. If I use my imagination it would go like this;
> Ye buys the ring but does't want to outlay the cash (we now know he has financial problems but he hadn't admitted it yet) so he makes a deal for a partial payment because he is "good for it" being a wealthy celebrity. He never pays the balance. Who ever he bought it from can't file legally against Ye for non-payment because those documents are public and will cause too much negative publicity for the vendor and they don't want to deal with the ***storm that would come with public knowledge of the situation. Insurance wouldn't be part of the equation.
> Kim being in the EU is the perfect opportunity to pick up the ring. Someone who doesn't want to be noticed can easily move between countries because of the open borders. She has posted her location, so it isn't hard to find her. Perhaps the bodyguard was conveniently away or maybe it was just coincidence. A phone call is made to a friend of a friend. There are people who are professional collectors that work for various organizations. It would be a small payment to make to retrieve something of such value.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have never followed the Kardashians but have loved following the Kardashians on tPF the last few days. One thing I've read over and over on here is that she is a liar, lies for money, lies to the public. My question is, is the lying just small things on the show? Or is it massive things? Doesn't everyone expect the show to be pretty much fake and entertainment with real life weaved through out?


----------



## V0N1B2

tweegy said:


> I don't see them faking this doll!
> Usually lies come to light...





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep, on Australian TV. I was watching when it aired and I was like....





BagBerry13 said:


> Wow! I've never seen this before (I don't follow her much apart from when she gets shoved down my throat). Why did she do this? I mean she was really pregnant, right?





BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, someone needs to hit me up via PM and explain this to me so we won't derail this thread. Except someone can link this to Kim K. Has the Beehive tin-foiled hats as well?





berrydiva said:


> Girl....this is a road you don't want to walk.


I will PayPal any of you $$$$ to post that gif Tweegy posted in the Beyonce thread. 
Say, $4.5M in diamonds? 
Do it. Do it. Doooooo it.... 

PS: this is the only social media I partake in. *places tinfoil hat perfectly on head, securing with Hermes hatpin* 

On Topic post - Kim definitely did not, I repeat, did not fake her pregnancy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian finally returned to Los Angeles on Thursday after her terrifying robbery ordeal on Monday morning. 

The 35-year-old star, still covered up in the white hoodie she sported as she left New York, carefully exited her private jet at Van Nuys airport with her son Saint in her arms.

Accompanying her on the journey was mother Kris Jenner, 60, who carried Kim's daughter North, three.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...LA-kids-mother-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz4MMNx09r6


----------



## mrsinsyder

LemonDrop said:


> I have never followed the Kardashians but have loved following the Kardashians on tPF the last few days. One thing I've read over and over on here is that she is a liar, lies for money, lies to the public. My question is, is the lying just small things on the show? Or is it massive things? Doesn't everyone expect the show to be pretty much fake and entertainment with real life weaved through out?



I think because of stuff like the plastic surgery, the possibly not-real marriage, the plastic surgery, the reality show being completely scripted, the plastic surgery, etc.


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> Girl....this is a road you don't want to walk.


Oh yes I want to. Just give me the speaking points. Short rundown. Was or wasn't Beyoncé Giselle Knowles-Carter pregnant with a baby?


----------



## shiba

berrydiva said:


>



lol
the multiquote didn't work - I didn't answer your second question

Now lets go a different direction to the theory that the ring was a loaner. Perhaps it was loaned for the proposal and subsequent marriage, a rent-to-own program. Again being such a wealthy celebrity, they have access to all sorts of things that we could only imagine. Perhaps there was a misunderstanding about the payment terms and no payments had been made and denial that it the obligation existed. Perhaps it was assumed to be a gift from the vendor. Back to the part where the vendor can't file legally and we end up with a "robbery".

Or, it was on a lease and the term expired and the ring needed to be returned. A story was created to explain why Kimmy no longer has the ring and the whole thing has blown up much larger than anticipated. This story doesn't really fly because they would have had to involve the concierge in the hoax. I suppose a bit of pocket money might entice someone though. To me that seems too risky considering the lengths that the K's go to keep control of their publicity.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Wildflower22

If Kim really cared about her safety, she wouldn't continue on her pap strolls. I have no doubt it was planned for her to exit all solemn with North and be photographed. And if she was serious about her safety, she wouldn't have made a circus of her entrance into New York. Perhaps she was robbed, but that's probably the only truth to the entire ordeal.


----------



## Jayne1

Have we ever seen Kim wear so many clothes? Just last week, she was naked in the front rows of the Paris shows, so this is an interesting juxtaposition.

I wonder if she will become even more self involved, self important, now.  That 15 car motorcade taking her back to the NYC hotel, all the added security guards. Her reaction is a bit like closing the stable door after the horse… 

The Ks are quiet, but they are never quiet.  This will be a huge lifestyle adjustment for all of them, but especially Kim.


----------



## shiba

^^ *shrugs* I guess my sense humour was lost in my posts?  I don't seriously think that is what happened. But with the manufactured reality that is the K's why not have some fun speculating.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Imma stay with y'all til my power goes out, lol

*'Kanye engraved Adidas on the band inside': Kim Kardashian tells all about the $4 million diamond ring stolen from her at gunpoint during Paris heist*
By MIKE LARKIN FOR DAILYMAIL.COM

PUBLISHED: 20:31 EST, 6 October 2016 | UPDATED: 21:42 EST, 6 October 2016

She lost her prized new 20-carat diamond engagement ring after being held up at gunpoint in her Paris abode.

But just days before the ordeal, Kim Kardashian shared the touching story of how her husband Kanye West surprised her in the middle of the night by leaving the bauble on her pillow.

The rapper also showed his trademark romantic side by having the $4 million Lorraine Schwartz band engraved - with the word, 'Adidas.' 

Beats a pair of trainers: Kim Kardashian revealed husband Kanye West told he got her 'something from Adidas' before handing over her now stolen $4 million ring

She told the story after Andy Cohen asked about her 'upgraded' engagement ring, which she first showed off at last month's MTV Video Music Awards, on his show Radio Andy just days before the robbery.

Kim said: 'I was sleeping and (Kanye) woke me up in the middle of the night and said, "Babe, babe, I got you something from Adidas."

'And I said, "I’ll get the shoes in the morning babe, I’m sleeping." And then he put a box on my pillow, a Lorraine Schwartz box, and he goes, "No, open your eyes."

'And I opened my eyes and it was a box, and I like, woke up, and I was like, "What is this?"'

She explained how the College Dropout star told her he had got her a special gift, which he even had personalised for her, to celebrate a business agreement he had just inked.

Kim said he told her: '"Well, you know I just did that big Adidas deal, so I got you something from Adidas!"

'And he engraved Adidas on the band inside because he’s funny like that. '

However there were more laughs to come during the emotional moment, as her man weighed up the idea of returning her other engagement band.

She said: 'I was like, "Do I have to give my other ring back?" and he was like, "Can you do that?"'


----------



## chowlover2

mrsinsyder said:


> Imma stay with y'all til my power goes out, lol
> 
> *'Kanye engraved Adidas on the band inside': Kim Kardashian tells all about the $4 million diamond ring stolen from her at gunpoint during Paris heist*
> By MIKE LARKIN FOR DAILYMAIL.COM
> 
> PUBLISHED: 20:31 EST, 6 October 2016 | UPDATED: 21:42 EST, 6 October 2016
> 
> She lost her prized new 20-carat diamond engagement ring after being held up at gunpoint in her Paris abode.
> 
> But just days before the ordeal, Kim Kardashian shared the touching story of how her husband Kanye West surprised her in the middle of the night by leaving the bauble on her pillow.
> 
> The rapper also showed his trademark romantic side by having the $4 million Lorraine Schwartz band engraved - with the word, 'Adidas.'
> 
> Beats a pair of trainers: Kim Kardashian revealed husband Kanye West told he got her 'something from Adidas' before handing over her now stolen $4 million ring
> 
> She told the story after Andy Cohen asked about her 'upgraded' engagement ring, which she first showed off at last month's MTV Video Music Awards, on his show Radio Andy just days before the robbery.
> 
> Kim said: 'I was sleeping and (Kanye) woke me up in the middle of the night and said, "Babe, babe, I got you something from Adidas."
> 
> 'And I said, "I’ll get the shoes in the morning babe, I’m sleeping." And then he put a box on my pillow, a Lorraine Schwartz box, and he goes, "No, open your eyes."
> 
> 'And I opened my eyes and it was a box, and I like, woke up, and I was like, "What is this?"'
> 
> She explained how the College Dropout star told her he had got her a special gift, which he even had personalised for her, to celebrate a business agreement he had just inked.
> 
> Kim said he told her: '"Well, you know I just did that big Adidas deal, so I got you something from Adidas!"
> 
> 'And he engraved Adidas on the band inside because he’s funny like that. '
> 
> However there were more laughs to come during the emotional moment, as her man weighed up the idea of returning her other engagement band.
> 
> She said: 'I was like, "Do I have to give my other ring back?" and he was like, "Can you do that?"'


Stay safe Doll!


----------



## White Orchid

I think we got your point about the plastic surgery 


mrsinsyder said:


> I think because of stuff like the plastic surgery, the possibly not-real marriage, the plastic surgery, the reality show being completely scripted, the plastic surgery, etc.


----------



## White Orchid

Like dolls, come on, that was so romantic!  Like I almost cried, like thinking, why can't I have me such a guy?



mrsinsyder said:


> Imma stay with y'all til my power goes out, lol
> 
> *'Kanye engraved Adidas on the band inside': Kim Kardashian tells all about the $4 million diamond ring stolen from her at gunpoint during Paris heist*
> By MIKE LARKIN FOR DAILYMAIL.COM
> 
> PUBLISHED: 20:31 EST, 6 October 2016 | UPDATED: 21:42 EST, 6 October 2016
> 
> She lost her prized new 20-carat diamond engagement ring after being held up at gunpoint in her Paris abode.
> 
> But just days before the ordeal, Kim Kardashian shared the touching story of how her husband Kanye West surprised her in the middle of the night by leaving the bauble on her pillow.
> 
> The rapper also showed his trademark romantic side by having the $4 million Lorraine Schwartz band engraved - with the word, 'Adidas.'
> 
> Beats a pair of trainers: Kim Kardashian revealed husband Kanye West told he got her 'something from Adidas' before handing over her now stolen $4 million ring
> 
> She told the story after Andy Cohen asked about her 'upgraded' engagement ring, which she first showed off at last month's MTV Video Music Awards, on his show Radio Andy just days before the robbery.
> 
> Kim said: 'I was sleeping and (Kanye) woke me up in the middle of the night and said, "Babe, babe, I got you something from Adidas."
> 
> 'And I said, "I’ll get the shoes in the morning babe, I’m sleeping." And then he put a box on my pillow, a Lorraine Schwartz box, and he goes, "No, open your eyes."
> 
> 'And I opened my eyes and it was a box, and I like, woke up, and I was like, "What is this?"'
> 
> She explained how the College Dropout star told her he had got her a special gift, which he even had personalised for her, to celebrate a business agreement he had just inked.
> 
> Kim said he told her: '"Well, you know I just did that big Adidas deal, so I got you something from Adidas!"
> 
> 'And he engraved Adidas on the band inside because he’s funny like that. '
> 
> However there were more laughs to come during the emotional moment, as her man weighed up the idea of returning her other engagement band.
> 
> She said: 'I was like, "Do I have to give my other ring back?" and he was like, "Can you do that?"'


----------



## lilapot

Jayne1 said:


> Have we ever seen Kim wear so many clothes? Just last week, she was naked in the front rows of the Paris shows, so this is an interesting juxtaposition.
> 
> I wonder if she will become even more self involved, self important, now.  That 15 car motorcade taking her back to the NYC hotel, all the added security guards. Her reaction is a bit like closing the stable door after the horse…
> 
> The Ks are quiet, but they are never quiet.  This will be a huge lifestyle adjustment for all of them, but especially Kim.



For me, this is like appearing before the court of law as a defendant. You have to dress the part. You have to appeal and come off as sincere to get the jury's aympathy.

I just finished "The Night of" Maybe that's where this thought came
from.  Show was Gripping, suspenseful and very heavy. Really great TV!


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh yes I want to. Just give me the speaking points. Short rundown. Was or wasn't Beyoncé Giselle Knowles-Carter pregnant with a baby?


lol. Short-story long, the interview in that gif happened right after the VMA where she visually 'announced' her pregnancy; at that time I think she claimed to be about 5 months or something like that....anywhoooo, she wore the dress and sat down in the chair normally but when she did the front of the dress folded. Wendy Williams had a panel of pregnant woman sit in chairs to prove it's impossible to sit down like that while pregnant *rolls eyes*. The interwebs went crazy dissecting every movement of Beyonce's belly. Folks who don't like Beyonce think she used a surrogate. Beyonce stans think she carried the closest thing to the messiah. All others have moved on with their lives. Ohhh...and since then it has been impossible for any female celeb to be pregnant without being accused of using a surrogate.


----------



## Alexenjie

I do not get a sentimental/loving feeling from Kanye having Adidas, engraved in Kim's new ring. Maybe it's the thought that counts but personally I would find that unromantic. Maybe he will do better with the next dozen or so of outrageously expensive and too big to be beautiful diamond rings he gives her.


----------



## cdtracing

Stay hunkered down!!!



mrsinsyder said:


> Imma stay with y'all til my power goes out, lol
> 
> *'Kanye engraved Adidas on the band inside': Kim Kardashian tells all about the $4 million diamond ring stolen from her at gunpoint during Paris heist*
> By MIKE LARKIN FOR DAILYMAIL.COM
> 
> PUBLISHED: 20:31 EST, 6 October 2016 | UPDATED: 21:42 EST, 6 October 2016
> 
> She lost her prized new 20-carat diamond engagement ring after being held up at gunpoint in her Paris abode.
> 
> But just days before the ordeal, Kim Kardashian shared the touching story of how her husband Kanye West surprised her in the middle of the night by leaving the bauble on her pillow.
> 
> The rapper also showed his trademark romantic side by having the $4 million Lorraine Schwartz band engraved - with the word, 'Adidas.'
> 
> Beats a pair of trainers: Kim Kardashian revealed husband Kanye West told he got her 'something from Adidas' before handing over her now stolen $4 million ring
> 
> She told the story after Andy Cohen asked about her 'upgraded' engagement ring, which she first showed off at last month's MTV Video Music Awards, on his show Radio Andy just days before the robbery.
> 
> Kim said: 'I was sleeping and (Kanye) woke me up in the middle of the night and said, "Babe, babe, I got you something from Adidas."
> 
> 'And I said, "I’ll get the shoes in the morning babe, I’m sleeping." And then he put a box on my pillow, a Lorraine Schwartz box, and he goes, "No, open your eyes."
> 
> 'And I opened my eyes and it was a box, and I like, woke up, and I was like, "What is this?"'
> 
> She explained how the College Dropout star told her he had got her a special gift, which he even had personalised for her, to celebrate a business agreement he had just inked.
> 
> Kim said he told her: '"Well, you know I just did that big Adidas deal, so I got you something from Adidas!"
> 
> 'And he engraved Adidas on the band inside because he’s funny like that. '
> 
> However there were more laughs to come during the emotional moment, as her man weighed up the idea of returning her other engagement band.
> 
> She said: 'I was like, "Do I have to give my other ring back?" and he was like, "Can you do that?"'


----------



## VickyB

I stand by my opinion when this story broke. It was staged by PMK or somebody she paid to do her bidding or somebody close to the Ks had the idea and they went with it. Some or all of the Ks were in on it. If I am even a little bit right, this foolishness could be the Ks swan song.
1) Motivation was 100% press, not insurance money. It backfired. They were counting on sympathy and high ratings for their sinking ship of a show
2) I don't think insurance fraud is part of the plan. Even they couldn't be that stupid. How do we know for a fact that they'll even try to claim the insurance money for the "stolen" pieces? We don't even know that they were insured or , if they were, the insurance terms. What jewelry? The only piece we really know about is that garish ring that "supposedly" cost 4 million.
3) E network put the show on hold ,not the Ks ,and silenced them. Perhaps the network recognizes that the entire "robbery" story is full of holes and that the Ks are now more a liability  rather than the kash kow. They are trying to distance themselves from what could potentially be a really bad and toxic situation. 
4) The "robbery" story facts are preposterous. Nothing makes sense and none of the pieces fit.


----------



## VickyB

BagBerry13 said:


> Zero seconds given all her diamonds were just "robbed".


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> Stay hunkered down!!!


Yes, please do.  We'll try and keep you entertained


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian's family has remained silent following the reality star's scary robbery at gunpoint - with the exception of Caitlyn Jenner.
> 
> Now comes word that the still shaken reality star is heading home to be with her family in Los Angeles where 'she feels safer,' Us Weekly is reporting.
> 
> Kim has bailed on all upcoming appearances while the family's hit E! show Keeping Up With The Kardashians has been put 'on hold indefinitely.'
> 
> A rep for E! told JustJared.com: 'Kim’s well-being is our core focus right now. No decision has been made as to when production will resume.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-placed-hold-indefinitely.html#ixzz4MLTVQAcT


It looks like she's using North as a human shield.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Poor Khloe.  All that surgery, sculpting and filling and she can't get to show it off.  That girl is always a few steps behind everyone in the family, try as she might not to be.



LMAO


----------



## VickyB

AECornell said:


> Do you know how to dial emergency services in every country you visit?



 I'm a travel geek. I program my phone w/ all emergency numbers of the country/city I'm visiting.


----------



## pixiejenna

I like the theory that this is a scam for her to go out on top. I honestly thought of that as soon as I read that the shows on hiatus. It's a great way to save face and walk away from the show that's tanking, without making herself look bad. She can play it off as I've grown because of this horrific event, I'm deep now. Now I'm going to pretend like I'm all chill/namaste and I now have a greater understanding of the world and what's important.

Another thing I thought was, given the nature of the crime she left asap. I don't know how to really word it to be honest. I don't know the law over there but she'd obviously be required to make some sort of statement about the event before leaving right? If the investigation is still ongoing and it sounds pretty shady on her end on the account of events could be be required to to go back to Paris depending on how the investigation goes? 

She was just a victim of a violent crime and she still needs to be papped everywhere she goes. Don't get me wrong I fully appreciate that for once she's fully covered up and we don't have to see her face. However she could have came back without having her pictures taken and toting her kids around for the cameras. Seems like this zebra didn't change her stripes. The only thing that changed is the fact that she is actually dressed like a normal person instead of running around naked in the name of "fashion". 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> She's been keeping this lie going forever so if there was no robbery, she'll keep that lie going as well.


ITA. What's gonna be her spin tho when/if the French police release unfavorable to the Ks' case updates/reports on the robbery?


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll be in Paris next week.  Stand by for investigative reporting, Dolls



Can't wait for the "DC-Cutie Reporting Live from Paris" segments!!!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> New suspect



[emoji23][emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> I like the theory that this is a scam for her to go out on top. I honestly thought of that as soon as I read that the shows on hiatus. It's a great way to save face and walk away from the show that's tanking, without making herself look bad. She can play it off as I've grown because of this horrific event, I'm deep now. Now I'm going to pretend like I'm all chill/namaste and I now have a greater understanding of the world and what's important.
> 
> Another thing I thought was, given the nature of the crime she left asap. I don't know how to really word it to be honest. I don't know the law over there but she'd obviously be required to make some sort of statement about the event before leaving right? If the investigation is still ongoing and it sounds pretty shady on her end on the account of events could be be required to to go back to Paris depending on how the investigation goes?
> 
> She was just a victim of a violent crime and she still needs to be papped everywhere she goes. Don't get me wrong I fully appreciate that for once she's fully covered up and we don't have to see her face. However she could have came back without having her pictures taken and toting her kids around for the cameras. Seems like this zebra didn't change her stripes. The only thing that changed is the fact that she is actually dressed like a normal person instead of running around naked in the name of "fashion".
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm laughing so hard at your namaste comment!


----------



## Lodpah

pixiejenna said:


> I like the theory that this is a scam for her to go out on top. I honestly thought of that as soon as I read that the shows on hiatus. It's a great way to save face and walk away from the show that's tanking, without making herself look bad. She can play it off as I've grown because of this horrific event, I'm deep now. Now I'm going to pretend like I'm all chill/namaste and I now have a greater understanding of the world and what's important.
> 
> Another thing I thought was, given the nature of the crime she left asap. I don't know how to really word it to be honest. I don't know the law over there but she'd obviously be required to make some sort of statement about the event before leaving right? If the investigation is still ongoing and it sounds pretty shady on her end on the account of events could be be required to to go back to Paris depending on how the investigation goes?
> 
> She was just a victim of a violent crime and she still needs to be papped everywhere she goes. Don't get me wrong I fully appreciate that for once she's fully covered up and we don't have to see her face. However she could have came back without having her pictures taken and toting her kids around for the cameras. Seems like this zebra didn't change her stripes. The only thing that changed is the fact that she is actually dressed like a normal person instead of running around naked in the name of "fashion".
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Another thing Kim needs to consider is the fact that she is always nearly naked and posts such revealing pictures all the time.  Who knows what creep is out there. I don't know but there are the professional porn stars out there who know the danger and I am sure they take steps to safeguard themselves.  Not with Kim she throws it out. I hope she takes a step back and realizes that her safety and her family's safety comes first.  Fame is fleeting, family is everything.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Decophile said:


> An aunt of mine once _*cooked *_her giant prized diamond ring.  She threw it in a small pot of boiling water to try to clean it, and then forgot it was there.  Came back after a long while and found the ring sitting on the bottom of the empty pot over the flame.  The diamond had turned a foggy, chalky white.  I could see a bunch of micro cracks in it too, as my aunt sobbed.  She was too afraid to tell her husband so she made up some crazy story about how she got mugged in the subway station, even filed a police report.  I was about 8 at the time and knew the whole thing was a lie, because I saw the cooked ring and her hysterics when she realized what she'd done.



Are you sure the stone was genuine? As far as I know diamonds are almost indestructible. They are made (in nature) of carbon under high amount of pressure and heat. Cooking water can be max. 100 degree before it evaporates. You can't even cut in them with a knife. Only diamond can cut diamond. Maybe your aunt didn't know. Read many stories about wives finding out later on that the stones they got from their husbands were replicas.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Glitterandstuds said:


> She's going to milk this till she can't anymore.
> Kylie is back on SC staring into the camera with pinkish hair. The family is coming back to social media



Kylie seems to be the consistent one.
The stage is now all hers and the show must go on. Or maybe she is a good business woman and won't let this "tragedy" gets between her and her lip kits ($$$$)


----------



## Chagall

Well the K's are at the top of the "trending threads" on TPF. If this was a set up for publicity which I am still not convinced it wasn't- then mission accomplished!


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian finally returned to Los Angeles on Thursday after her terrifying robbery ordeal on Monday morning.
> 
> The 35-year-old star, still covered up in the white hoodie she sported as she left New York, carefully exited her private jet at Van Nuys airport with her son Saint in her arms.
> 
> Accompanying her on the journey was mother Kris Jenner, 60, who carried Kim's daughter North, three.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...LA-kids-mother-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz4MMNx09r6



They're clearly still calling the paps.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Like dolls, come on, that was so romantic!  Like I almost cried, like thinking, why can't I have me such a guy?


Adidas? On a 4 million dollar ring.  How about I love you?  He is a buffoon.

Be safe msinsider!!!


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> ITA. What's gonna be her spin tho when/if the French police release unfavorable to the Ks' case updates/reports on the robbery?


She will just keep lying and lying about it.  She won't admit it.  She can say the cops are wrong, crooked, not doing a good job, or her favorite, they're just jealous haters.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> So because she's not really clothed it's different??
> 
> See there's that line again...


Yes there it is again-that line. But don't you think there are degrees of crossing that line? Wearing a low cut top and a totally see through almost non existent top are not the same thing. If this robbery wasn't staged then of course she didn't deserve to go through it. However drawing attention to yourself in this way was at the very least foolish. Certainly it would draw the wrong kind of attention whether you think it should or not. It's not a perfect world and people are affected by how other people present themselves.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if she's thinking "wow, these clothes are so much more comfy for traveling!"


----------



## ManilaMama

I had a chuckle at the thought that maybe Kanye sold the inside of the ring as ad space!! Imagine that.

Adidas has so much marketing money (they sponsored our tiny suburb football team to the hilt, and we were the worst ladies team on the planet) so yeah, maybe Adidas put some sponsorship money into that ring!


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder if she's thinking "wow, these clothes are so much more comfy for traveling!"


except  that it was 75 in NYC yesterday!
Interesting write up in the New York Post: ( I apologize I can't figure out how to paste the entire article)
http://nypost.com/2016/10/07/how-kim-kardashian-became-a-role-model-we-cant-afford-to-lose/


----------



## lizmil

AECornell said:


> Do you know how to dial emergency services in every country you visit?


I would if I had 10 milion jewelry on me. And if I were smart. Hmm, nevermind.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brandless

I'm one of the nonbelievers because it involves the Kardashians. So I also am skeptical about her alleged personal epiphany. If she's truly changing good for her especially for North who she has been shamelessly parading in front of the paps in age inappropriate outfits in spite of the child's obvious distress. If a crime truly happened it's a good thing it was only against property and did not involve her kids. Wasn't it Kanye the one who talked about bullet proof vehicle and shielding his kids when North was first born? So the lack of security in this fiasco is a big question mark. Whether it's true or not, the rest of the klan is milking it for all its worth. I just read that the day after it happened Khloe cancelled her book promo at B&N and Kylie & Kendall did the same thing for their newest "novel" for security reasons. Will see if Kim truly embraces her newfound epiphany and stays away from the limelight.


----------



## lizmil

tweegy said:


> So, it makes plausible sense that 'they' planned and didn't tell Kim cause she can't act. Its like a episode of 'PUNK'd Extreme!!!' They hired people to fake rob her and ride off on bikes so they can make a few mil on an insurance scam? All while drawing international attention to Paris for this faux pas? Ok..


I think that's exactly what happened. Not sure who the "they" is that did the hiring.

 Don't think it's Kim because, as you say, she couldn't act the part. Although she does act all lovey dovey with Kanye and many people don't believe that relationship.

Don't think it's PMK. She comes off to me as smarter than that. To risk so much with a fabricated story.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lizmil

cdtracing said:


> It would stand to reason that who ever stole it would sell it on the black market.  Yes, it would be sold for less because the merchandise is stolen but it's not like the robbers paid for it.  If something is sold for 11 million, is stolen & sells on the black market for 4 million, that's 4 million in their pocket since they did not pay out the 11 million in the first place.  (Just because something is valued & insured for 11 million does not mean 11 million was paid for it.)  Kim may or may not be in on the scam....it could be someone else close to her.  No one knows at this point.
> 
> Insurance claims are an involved process especially involving expensive property that is stolen.  There are usually special conditions that are written into the policies concerning those items.  One thing I found fishy was the jewelry box of millions of dollars in jewelry that was in the room & not in the hotel safe.  Most insurance policies that cover items like this usually require the items to be properly kept secure in what ever manner is spelled out in the policy.  I cannot imagine a policy was written without specifying how the items were to be kept secure while traveling.
> 
> Any insurance claim of this magnitude will not be resolved anytime soon.  Most insurance companies who insure such high priced items such as this have investigators who specialize in robberies & theft.  They will be investigating as well as the Paris police & will often times, work with the police to uncover what went on & to attempt to recover the items.  Sometimes, items aren't recovered at all & sometimes they are recovered years later.


Anyone else thinking of the Thomas Crowns Affair?  I love the remake with Pierce Brosnan.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lizmil

bag-mania said:


> Yes, but the risk is too great even for them. If this is a hoax someone could go to prison. I don't see any of them up for that.


Could you imagine Kim's big behind in prison garb.I know it would be a luxury prison like  Martha Stewart, but still!

Does Balmain make prison garb?  Could that be Yeezys new fashion line? Could we film the experience? OITMB anyone?
Vogue?
The mind reels.


Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Yes there it is again-that line. But don't you think there are degrees of crossing that line? Wearing a low cut top and a totally see through almost non existent top are not the same thing. If this robbery wasn't staged then of course she didn't deserve to go through it. However drawing attention to yourself in this way was at the very least foolish. Certainly it would draw the wrong kind of attention whether you think it should or not. It's not a perfect world and people are affected by how other people present themselves.



Doll, Doll, Doll, you keep jumping back and forth lol....Don't understand how this is not processing... She's in the entertainment industry, putting herself out there is how she makes monaayy to by the big rings hat people want steal...

We've been over this... She should have had security..Hopefully now she sees that... But she can as I said pose nekkid covered in diamonds SHE bought, still doesn't warrant someone robbing her..

If she faked it then, well, she faked it, you don't believe the story, for now - I do..Its not the end of the world if someone actually believes a Kardashian story......Not my problem, but hers....


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> I would think that would be determined by what ever loan agreement she has with the owner of the jewelry.  I have yet to see any list of the jewelry that was stolen & who owned what.  I have read the jewelry was her personal jewerlry & I have read a lot of it was on loan to her for PFW.  Does anyone really know for sure???
> 
> Here's a thought..*..if a large part of what was stolen was jewelry loaned to her by a third party, could the 3rd party not have arranged the robbery?*  Just another unanswered question & something to think about....hummmmmm......




or...............since it was third party jewelry and not her own with it being "stolen" she really did not loose anything!  no biggie because it was not hers! 
and ITA with someone that said kim is laying low not because she is so traumatized - we all know she could not act her way out of a paper bag!!  the gig would be up as soon as she tried to explain it all!


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Doll, Doll, Doll, you keep jumping back and forth lol....Don't understand how this is not processing... She's in the entertainment industry, putting herself out there is how she makes monaayy to by the big rings hat people want steal...
> 
> We've been over this... She should have had security..Hopefully now she sees that... But she can as I said pose nekkid covered in diamonds SHE bought, still doesn't warrant someone robbing her..
> 
> If she faked it then, well, she faked it, you don't believe the story, for now - I do..Its not the end of the world if someone actually believes a Kardashian story......Not my problem, but hers....


Going around and around perhaps but not back and forth Doll lol. I have never changed my opinion on this from the start. Women have been attracting men sexually through provocative dress since the beginning of time (are you saying it dosen't work) insert crying emoticon. You can attract the criminal element sexually the same way, and doing it to the extent that she does is IMO asking for trouble. Should it attract the wrong people-of course not! But it often does.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Going around and around perhaps but not back and forth Doll lol. I have never changed my opinion on this from the start. Women have been attracting men sexually through provocative dress since the beginning of time (are you saying it dosen't work) insert crying emoticon. You can attract the criminal element sexually the same way, and doing it to the extent that she does is IMO asking for trouble. Should it attract the wrong people-of course not! But it often does.


You're not changing you're opinion, and that's A ok...

We're speaking similar context anyways... she drew attention...the attention is out there but people shouldn't rob her or bring harm or wish harm to someone for things they've earned....Boom!


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

sdkitty said:


> and the way Kanye ran off that stage was so theatrical
> I admit I don't like these people so my opinion may be clouded but if the 6 minute ordeal was already over and there was nothing Kayne could really do about it, why interrupt the show?



Lol could you seriously keep up a show if your husband/wife/son/daughter just had a gun put to their head?


----------



## BagBerry13

lizmil said:


> Could you imagine Kim's big behind in prison garb.I know it would be a luxury prison like  Martha Stewart, but still!
> 
> Does Balmain make prison garb?  *Could that be Yeezys new fashion line?* Could we film the experience? OITMB anyone?
> Vogue?
> The mind reels.


I thought that's what he did last year. Looked like homeless/50s prison garb.


----------



## Hello32

berrydiva said:


> Girl....this is a road you don't want to walk.



Ok my mind is officially blown!!!!  I have to know


----------



## bag-mania

Okay, the insurance claim has been submitted...

*Kim Kardashian Makes $5.6m Insurance Claim for Paris Robbery*
_Kim Kardashian has filed an insurance claim following the attack in Paris. While still hefty, it's a good deal less than was being reported earlier this week._

Kim Kardashian has reportedly submitted an insurance claim for $5.6 millionin the wake of the gunpoint robbery that took place in Paris in the early hours of Monday morning.

The figure is significantly less than the numbers of $9 million to $11 million that have been bandied around in the press in the wake of the crime, which saw Kardashian beg for her life as she was bound and gagged by a team of five raiders wearing ski masks who escaped on bicycles.

TMZ reports that according to insurance documents, 13 items were taken from the reality-TV star, with a total value of $5.6 million.

The gigantic 20-carat, emerald-cut diamond ring is valued at $4 million in the papers. 

The claim comes as Kardashian attempts to draw a line under the traumatic events of the past week, heading back to her Los Angeles home with her two children Thursday night.

Kim stepped off a private jet carrying Saint while her mother, Kris, carried North. Kanye West is said to be resuming his tour tonight, which was drmatically interrupted by the “family emergency.”

_People_ magazine quotes a source as saying: “Kim is happy to return home with the kids,”  and that she is, “canceling all appearances that could be a security concern.”

The Wests had been sequestered in their Manhattan apartment for several days prior to their departure Thursday.

Kardashian has also found a new supporter in the shape of Lena Dunham, who talked reporters on Power 105.1’s _The Breakfast Club_ Wednesday. “That’s a human being and she may have put her life on display in a specific way and you may not agree with everything that she does, but that is a woman, and a mother and a daughter who’s just been put through something so heinous,” she said. “My heart is with Kim.”

Kardashian has reportedly been “traumatized” by the incident and is said to be dramatically re-evaluating how she displays her life on social media.

She has not posted on social media since the attack.
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/10/07/kim-makes-5-6m-insurance-claim.html


----------



## Ladybug09

SpeedyJC said:


> here is an article for iPhone/ iPad/
> https://www.igeeksblog.com/disable-geotagging-for-photos-on-iphone-ipad/
> 
> For my galaxy I went into the camera and then went into settings and scrolled down until location tagging, it was off.


I always turn off location tagging. People should also turn this off on their apps when possible, Ie: FB, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Lol could you seriously keep up a show if your husband/wife/son/daughter just had a gun put to their head?


I was thinking more in terms of the guy who ran on stage....If kim wasn't in jeopardy, couldn't they wait and tell him in a half hour?  but as I said, I admit I'm biased


----------



## mrsinsyder

The rain and wind are picking up here. 

Perhaps I should pull a Kim and leave all my nice things outside so I can file insurance on them


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> I'm a travel geek. I program my phone w/ all emergency numbers of the country/city I'm visiting.


I'm the same....I have a thin small moleskin notebook with important numbers to my credit cards, bank, insurance,US embassy  etc. When I take a trip somewhere I've never been, I just start a new page. Something I also learned from someone I know robbed in Cuba ages ago...scan of your license, passport, credit cards and email it to yourself - at the least you can find a way to retrieve your email and have a copy of your IDs, passport and cards.



bag-mania said:


> Okay, the insurance claim has been submitted...
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Makes $5.6m Insurance Claim for Paris Robbery*
> _Kim Kardashian has filed an insurance claim following the attack in Paris. While still hefty, it's a good deal less than was being reported earlier this week._
> 
> Kim Kardashian has reportedly submitted an insurance claim for $5.6 millionin the wake of the gunpoint robbery that took place in Paris in the early hours of Monday morning.
> 
> The figure is significantly less than the numbers of $9 million to $11 million that have been bandied around in the press in the wake of the crime, which saw Kardashian beg for her life as she was bound and gagged by a team of five raiders wearing ski masks who escaped on bicycles.
> 
> TMZ reports that according to insurance documents, 13 items were taken from the reality-TV star, with a total value of $5.6 million.
> 
> The gigantic 20-carat, emerald-cut diamond ring is valued at $4 million in the papers.
> 
> The claim comes as Kardashian attempts to draw a line under the traumatic events of the past week, heading back to her Los Angeles home with her two children Thursday night.
> 
> Kim stepped off a private jet carrying Saint while her mother, Kris, carried North. Kanye West is said to be resuming his tour tonight, which was drmatically interrupted by the “family emergency.”
> 
> _People_ magazine quotes a source as saying: “Kim is happy to return home with the kids,”  and that she is, “canceling all appearances that could be a security concern.”
> 
> The Wests had been sequestered in their Manhattan apartment for several days prior to their departure Thursday.
> 
> Kardashian has also found a new supporter in the shape of Lena Dunham, who talked reporters on Power 105.1’s _The Breakfast Club_ Wednesday. “That’s a human being and she may have put her life on display in a specific way and you may not agree with everything that she does, but that is a woman, and a mother and a daughter who’s just been put through something so heinous,” she said. “My heart is with Kim.”
> 
> Kardashian has reportedly been “traumatized” by the incident and is said to be dramatically re-evaluating how she displays her life on social media.
> 
> She has not posted on social media since the attack.
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/10/07/kim-makes-5-6m-insurance-claim.html


Insurance claims are public? Since when


----------



## pixiejenna

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Kylie seems to be the consistent one.
> The stage is now all hers and the show must go on. Or maybe she is a good business woman and won't let this "tragedy" gets between her and her lip kits ($$$$)


It had nothing to do with business and everything to do with attention. Kimbo may be the original fame h0e but Kylie was groomed to be one. If she stays off of social media she may cease to exist. Add in the sibling rivalry  (not that long ago she proudly bragged to Kimbo that she's more popular than her) into the mix you know that she'd be the first one back on social media. It has nothing to do with business and everything to do with her life, without the constant validation from social media her life ceases to exist because her life has zero substance in it.


mkr said:


> Adidas? On a 4 million dollar ring.  How about I love you?  He is a buffoon.
> 
> Be safe msinsider!!!


My guess is it's a sponsored ring and they're contractually obligated to talk about it. At least that's how I read it lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Insurance claims are public? Since when



They wouldn't be public for you or me. But TMZ has their ways of getting inside sources to cough up the information on celebrities.


----------



## BellaCC




----------



## mrsinsyder

bag-mania said:


> Okay, the insurance claim has been submitted...
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Makes $5.6m Insurance Claim for Paris Robbery*
> _Kim Kardashian has filed an insurance claim following the attack in Paris. While still hefty, it's a good deal less than was being reported earlier this week._
> 
> Kim Kardashian has reportedly submitted an insurance claim for $5.6 millionin the wake of the gunpoint robbery that took place in Paris in the early hours of Monday morning.



So what happened to her original engagement ring? I'm guessing it wasn't there, or did she return it when she got the new one.

Unsurprisingly the $5.6m is A LOT less than the original amount claimed.


----------



## bag-mania

mrsinsyder said:


> So what happened to her original engagement ring? I'm guessing it wasn't there, or did she return it when she got the new one.
> 
> Unsurprisingly the $5.6m is A LOT less than the original amount claimed.



I'm guessing that one was left at home. It's not like she could return a ring she's been wearing for three years. No jewelry store has that flexible a return policy.


----------



## mrsinsyder

bag-mania said:


> I'm guessing that one was left at home. It's not like she could return a ring she's been wearing for three years. No jewelry store has that flexible a return policy.



Bad choice of words, I meant traded-in. I've done that with diamonds before, but I'm not sure if it works on these really expensive pieces. At my jeweler you get a bit more than selling privately but obviously less than you paid, it's not a bad deal for stuff you don't wear!

So if it was left at home, she still has the more 'sentimental' ring. Interesting.


----------



## DesigningStyle

mkr said:


> Adidas? On a 4 million dollar ring.  How about I love you?  He is a buffoon.
> 
> Be safe msinsider!!!



I am thinking it had a double meaning, thanks to Korn!  All Day I Dream About Sex


----------



## bag-mania

mrsinsyder said:


> Bad choice of words, I meant traded-in. I've done that with diamonds before, but I'm not sure if it works on these really expensive pieces. At my jeweler you get a bit more than selling privately but obviously less than you paid, it's not a bad deal for stuff you don't wear!
> 
> So if it was left at home, she still has the more 'sentimental' ring. Interesting.



Given that Kanye surprised her with "little Adidas" (which is how I'm going to think of that giant rock now), I'm assuming there was no trade-in. Kim wasn't in on it so she didn't hand the original ring over for the upgrade.

Of course that requires believing that the whole story about how Kanye gave her the new ring was the truth rather than a tale fabricated for the media.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Okay, the insurance claim has been submitted...
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Makes $5.6m Insurance Claim for Paris Robbery*
> _Kim Kardashian has filed an insurance claim following the attack in Paris. While still hefty, it's a good deal less than was being reported earlier this week._
> 
> Kim Kardashian has reportedly submitted an insurance claim for $5.6 millionin the wake of the gunpoint robbery that took place in Paris in the early hours of Monday morning.
> 
> The figure is significantly less than the numbers of $9 million to $11 million that have been bandied around in the press in the wake of the crime, which saw Kardashian beg for her life as she was bound and gagged by a team of five raiders wearing ski masks who escaped on bicycles.
> 
> TMZ reports that according to insurance documents, 13 items were taken from the reality-TV star, with a total value of $5.6 million.
> 
> The gigantic 20-carat, emerald-cut diamond ring is valued at $4 million in the papers.
> 
> The claim comes as Kardashian attempts to draw a line under the traumatic events of the past week, heading back to her Los Angeles home with her two children Thursday night.
> 
> Kim stepped off a private jet carrying Saint while her mother, Kris, carried North. Kanye West is said to be resuming his tour tonight, which was drmatically interrupted by the “family emergency.”
> 
> _People_ magazine quotes a source as saying: “Kim is happy to return home with the kids,”  and that she is, “canceling all appearances that could be a security concern.”
> 
> The Wests had been sequestered in their Manhattan apartment for several days prior to their departure Thursday.
> 
> Kardashian has also found a new supporter in the shape of Lena Dunham, who talked reporters on Power 105.1’s _The Breakfast Club_ Wednesday. “That’s a human being and she may have put her life on display in a specific way and you may not agree with everything that she does, but that is a woman, and a mother and a daughter who’s just been put through something so heinous,” she said. “My heart is with Kim.”
> 
> Kardashian has reportedly been “traumatized” by the incident and is said to be dramatically re-evaluating how she displays her life on social media.
> 
> She has not posted on social media since the attack.
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/10/07/kim-makes-5-6m-insurance-claim.html



Aside from the ring, I would love to know what else is on the list.


----------



## BagBerry13

cdtracing said:


> Aside from the ring, I would love to know what else is on the list.


Well, the grills obviously.


----------



## cdtracing

According to some of the reports, a portion of the jewelry in her possession was on loan for PFW.  Has it ever been stated who loaned her the jewelry?  Was it a well known jewelry designer/ jewelry store or an individual/friend/associate?  5.6 million is a hugely different amount from the originally stated values.  I would assume the jewelry was insured at replacement costs, not for what was paid for it.  If her ring was insured for 4 million, it would be interesting to see what else is listed that covers the 1.6 million difference.
I don't remember seeing her wear much jewelry that week so what else did she have that's worth over a million dollars.  I only remember those gold necklaces with the pendants.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> According to some of the reports, a portion of the jewelry in her possession was on loan for PFW.  Has it ever been stated who loaned her the jewelry?  Was it a well known jewelry designer/ jewelry store or an individual/friend/associate?  5.6 million is a hugely different amount from the originally stated values.  I would assume the jewelry was insured at replacement costs, not for what was paid for it.  If her ring was insured for 4 million, it would be interesting to see what else is listed that covers the 1.6 million difference.
> I don't remember seeing her wear much jewelry that week so what else did she have that's worth over a million dollars.  I only remember those gold necklaces with the pendants.



I also wonder whether she met the stipulations for the insurance. If she was considered negligent in not keeping it locked in a safe when she wasn't wearing it, for example, would it nullify the coverage?


----------



## Yoshi1296

cdtracing said:


> According to some of the reports, a portion of the jewelry in her possession was on loan for PFW.  Has it ever been stated who loaned her the jewelry?  Was it a well known jewelry designer/ jewelry store or an individual/friend/associate?  5.6 million is a hugely different amount from the originally stated values.  I would assume the jewelry was insured at replacement costs, not for what was paid for it.  If her ring was insured for 4 million, it would be interesting to see what else is listed that covers the 1.6 million difference.
> I don't remember seeing her wear much jewelry that week so what else did she have that's worth over a million dollars.  I only remember those gold necklaces with the pendants.



The gold necklaces are from Kanye's new collab with Jacob&Co I think. Considering they are from Jacob&Co they must be very expensive. But still way less than the ring obviously.

Also, she always wears those necklaces with the pendants that has her children's names on it. Maybe she didn't wear them but still brought them with her thinking she might wear them? I'm not too sure but it's a possibility.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bag-mania said:


> I also wonder whether she met the stipulations for the insurance. If she was considered negligent in not keeping it locked in a safe when she wasn't wearing it, for example, would it nullify the coverage?



Ohh that's a good point! But wasn't this her's/Kanye's own home? A lot of people don't keep their jewelry in safes at home.


----------



## bag-mania

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ohh that's a good point! But wasn't this her's/Kanye's own home? A lot of people don't keep their jewelry in safes at home.



I thought it was a rental where she was staying. Most people don't own $5 million rings so I would think you'd have to take some security measures to have an insurance company willing to cover it.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> They're clearly still calling the paps.


Right? Of course there's Kris, with the big smile on her face - just like every time she sees the paps. Whether she's coming out of a car, a hotel, a store, off a plane... Big grin as if so say "oh hi guys, thanks. thanks for coming. really appreciate it"


----------



## cdtracing

*Kim Kardashian's Robbery Suspects Asked 'Where Is the Wife of the Rapper?': New Details, Including What Kim Told Police*

October 7, 2016 @ 12:03 PM
_By_ Stephanie Webber

New details about Kim Kardashian's scary Paris robbery have emerged. A Paris-based source reveals exclusively to _Us Weekly _that one of the suspects asked the concierge "Where is the wife of the rapper?" before confronting the reality star in her residence and stealing more than $10 million of jewelry from her at the Hôtel de Pourtalès.

Paris police officials tell _Us_ that Kardashian, 35, and the unnamed concierge have given testimony to authorities about the heist. The_ Selfish_ author believes that she was robbed by five white, middle-aged men who are most likely French nationals and experienced criminals.

"There have been no arrests, but we are slowly piecing together profiles of those involved in this crime," a source close to the investigation tells_ Us_. "What we have been told so far is that they were in their forties or fifties, and were of European appearance."

As previously reported, the assailants tied up, gagged and then carried Kardashian into a marble bathtub before ransacking the place around 2:25 a.m. on Monday. The expensive jewels that were taken were "easily on display on a bedside table," the insider adds.

The group of men then escaped on bicycles and are still at large. "[They] only spent a few minutes inside the flat, suggesting they knew exactly what they were doing," the source says. "We have studied huge amounts of CCTV film in the area, and there is a chance that images of the men may have been caught on camera." Police have yet to release the footage to the public.

Kardashian's rep told_ Us_ that the star was "badly shaken but physically unharmed" from the incident. Hours later, Kardashian reunited with her husband, Kanye West, and their children, North, 3, and Saint, 10 months, in NYC. On Thursday, she and the kids returned home to the West Coast. "She has canceled everythingfor the next several weeks and will not be working," a second source told_ Us_. "She feels safer in L.A. and wants to be home with her family."

Kardashian — and her famous family — are taking some time off from _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_, too. "Kim’s well-being is our core focus right now," _E!_ told _Us_ in a statement on Thursday. "No decision has been made as to when production will resume."


Well....this is an interesting tidbit....Is this a spin to make people think she was targeted not because she's Kim K but a "Rapper's wife"?????
Here's the actual article from US.
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...asked-where-is-the-wife-of-the-rapper-w443855


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> *Kim Kardashian's Robbery Suspects Asked 'Where Is the Wife of the Rapper?': New Details, Including What Kim Told Police*
> 
> October 7, 2016 @ 12:03 PM
> _By_ Stephanie Webber
> 
> New details about Kim Kardashian's scary Paris robbery have emerged. A Paris-based source reveals exclusively to _Us Weekly _that one of the suspects asked the concierge "Where is the wife of the rapper?" before confronting the reality star in her residence and stealing more than $10 million of jewelry from her at the Hôtel de Pourtalès.
> 
> Paris police officials tell _Us_ that Kardashian, 35, and the unnamed concierge have given testimony to authorities about the heist. The_ Selfish_ author believes that she was robbed by five white, middle-aged men who are most likely French nationals and experienced criminals.
> 
> "There have been no arrests, but we are slowly piecing together profiles of those involved in this crime," a source close to the investigation tells_ Us_. "What we have been told so far is that they were in their forties or fifties, and were of European appearance."
> 
> As previously reported, the assailants tied up, gagged and then carried Kardashian into a marble bathtub before ransacking the place around 2:25 a.m. on Monday. The expensive jewels that were taken were "easily on display on a bedside table," the insider adds.
> 
> The group of men then escaped on bicycles and are still at large. "[They] only spent a few minutes inside the flat, suggesting they knew exactly what they were doing," the source says. "We have studied huge amounts of CCTV film in the area, and there is a chance that images of the men may have been caught on camera." Police have yet to release the footage to the public.
> 
> Kardashian's rep told_ Us_ that the star was "badly shaken but physically unharmed" from the incident. Hours later, Kardashian reunited with her husband, Kanye West, and their children, North, 3, and Saint, 10 months, in NYC. On Thursday, she and the kids returned home to the West Coast. "She has canceled everythingfor the next several weeks and will not be working," a second source told_ Us_. "She feels safer in L.A. and wants to be home with her family."
> 
> Kardashian — and her famous family — are taking some time off from _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_, too. "Kim’s well-being is our core focus right now," _E!_ told _Us_ in a statement on Thursday. "No decision has been made as to when production will resume."
> 
> 
> Well....this is an interesting tidbit....Is this a spin to make people think she was targeted not because she's Kim K but a "Rapper's wife"?????
> Here's the actual article from US.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...asked-where-is-the-wife-of-the-rapper-w443855


Maybe because the rapper had hired them to do this to his wife although I suppose it is beyond him to organize something like this. The whole thing remains so unbelievable. Thanks for posting, interesting!


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> I also wonder whether she met the stipulations for the insurance. If she was considered negligent in not keeping it locked in a safe when she wasn't wearing it, for example, would it nullify the coverage?


Don't you worry your pretty little head over that. Kim will just switch up the story again and say that she was forced at gunpoint - while wearing nothing but a robe - to open the room safe, before being handcuffed or zip-tied, had duct tape placed over her mouth, after being put - in a marble bathtub - she escaped her restraints (because she's super athletic and flexible obviously), and ran to the balcony to see the perpetrators ride off on bicycles in the moonlight. Which, by the way, said moonlight illuminated her décolletage while wearing just a robe out on the balcony and.....


----------



## redney

cdtracing said:


> Well....this is an interesting tidbit....Is this a spin to make people think she was targeted not because she's Kim K but a "Rapper's wife"?????
> Here's the actual article from US.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...asked-where-is-the-wife-of-the-rapper-w443855


I was just gonna say that. Anyone knows PMK or Kimmie would make sure people knew it was KIM KARDASHIAN they were looking for, not just a rapper's wife.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> *Kim Kardashian's Robbery Suspects Asked 'Where Is the Wife of the Rapper?': New Details, Including What Kim Told Police*
> 
> October 7, 2016 @ 12:03 PM
> _By_ Stephanie Webber
> 
> New details about Kim Kardashian's scary Paris robbery have emerged. A Paris-based source reveals exclusively to _Us Weekly _that one of the suspects asked the concierge "Where is the wife of the rapper?" before confronting the reality star in her residence and stealing more than $10 million of jewelry from her at the Hôtel de Pourtalès.
> 
> Paris police officials tell _Us_ that Kardashian, 35, and the unnamed concierge have given testimony to authorities about the heist. The_ Selfish_ author believes that she was robbed by five white, middle-aged men who are most likely French nationals and experienced criminals.
> 
> "There have been no arrests, but we are slowly piecing together profiles of those involved in this crime," a source close to the investigation tells_ Us_. "What we have been told so far is that they were in their forties or fifties, and were of European appearance."
> 
> As previously reported, the assailants tied up, gagged and then carried Kardashian into a marble bathtub before ransacking the place around 2:25 a.m. on Monday. The expensive jewels that were taken were "easily on display on a bedside table," the insider adds.
> 
> The group of men then escaped on bicycles and are still at large. "[They] only spent a few minutes inside the flat, suggesting they knew exactly what they were doing," the source says. "We have studied huge amounts of CCTV film in the area, and there is a chance that images of the men may have been caught on camera." Police have yet to release the footage to the public.
> 
> Kardashian's rep told_ Us_ that the star was "badly shaken but physically unharmed" from the incident. Hours later, Kardashian reunited with her husband, Kanye West, and their children, North, 3, and Saint, 10 months, in NYC. On Thursday, she and the kids returned home to the West Coast. "She has canceled everythingfor the next several weeks and will not be working," a second source told_ Us_. "She feels safer in L.A. and wants to be home with her family."
> 
> Kardashian — and her famous family — are taking some time off from _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_, too. "Kim’s well-being is our core focus right now," _E!_ told _Us_ in a statement on Thursday. "No decision has been made as to when production will resume."
> 
> 
> Well....this is an interesting tidbit....Is this a spin to make people think she was targeted not because she's Kim K but a "Rapper's wife"?????
> Here's the actual article from US.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...asked-where-is-the-wife-of-the-rapper-w443855



5 middle-aged men?!?! I thought they wore ski-masks?


----------



## Yoshi1296

bag-mania said:


> I thought it was a rental where she was staying. Most people don't own $5 million rings so I would think you'd have to take some security measures to have an insurance company willing to cover it.



That's true! I agree.


----------



## Yoshi1296

"Rapper's-wife" hmm that does seem a little strange.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok what I wanna know is how were there 3 Kardashians in Paris and only 1 security guard on duty? This whole story doesn't add up and I'm just here to see the outcome 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> 5 middle-aged men?!?! I thought they wore ski-masks?


Obviously Kim K with her MacGyver skills could see their eyebrows and they were salt and pepper. The bloodshot eyes also told her these men must be at least in their 50s. Duh!


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Maybe because the rapper had hired them to do this to his wife although I suppose it is beyond him to organize something like this. The whole thing remains so unbelievable. Thanks for posting, interesting!





redney said:


> I was just gonna say that. Anyone knows PMK or Kimmie would make sure people knew it was KIM KARDASHIAN they were looking for, not just a rapper's wife.



This whole situations gets weirder & more outlandish by the minute.  Every time I read some new detail about this event, the theme for the Twilight Zone starts playing in my head!!


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> Obviously Kim K with her MacGyver skills could see their eyebrows and they were salt and pepper. The bloodshot eyes also told her these men must be at least in their 50s. Duh!


And thickening waistlines.  lol


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> This whole situations gets weirder & more outlandish by the minute.  Every time I read some new detail about this event, the theme for the Twilight Zone starts playing in my head!!


It gets stranger and stranger. At this point nothing would surprise me. Twilight Zone indeed.


----------



## bag-mania

Yoshi1296 said:


> "Rapper's-wife" hmm that does seem a little strange.



To be fair how else would middle-aged Frenchmen describe her? Kim isn't known for any recognizable talent and they might not have the word "fameho" in their vocabulary.


----------



## mkr

DesigningStyle said:


> I am thinking it had a double meaning, thanks to Korn!  All Day I Dream About Sex


Oh well that makes it more sentimental.  No it doesn't.


----------



## cdtracing

Has anyone picked up on the changing story of the un-named concierge?  According to "sources", both Kim & the concierge have given their statements to the police.  The police interviewed Kim before she left to return to the US & they have since interviewed the concierge.  But, the story keeps changing.  One story says the robbers forced the concierge to take them to her apartment & open the door.  One story says she told the police the concierge was in the room when they robbed her & she even asked him if they were going to die to which he calmly replied he didn't know. I suppose this was before they gagged her & locked her in the bathroom.  Now, the story is the concierge was gagged, tied up & locked in a stairwell before the robbers rushed upstairs to Kim's apartment.  So which is it?????  That & the fact that Kim has apparently discovered she possesses MacGyver  or Houdini skills & can escape from zip tie handcuffs & duct tape in under 5-6 minutes!!  Cue the Twilight Zone theme song.....


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> To be fair how else would middle-aged Frenchmen describe her? Kim isn't known for any recognizable talent and they might not have the word "fameho" in their vocabulary.



If these people are professionals like it has been implied, they would have done their research & know who she is by name.


----------



## lallybelle

"Where's the wife of the rapper?" Get the hell out of here, no one would call her this way. They know who she is.


----------



## Hobbsy

I know I'm going to hell, but this is getting funny.


----------



## mrsinsyder

lallybelle said:


> "Where's the wife of the rapper?" Get the hell out of here, no one would call her this way. They know who she is.



Right? They totally would have said, "Where's the wife of the most talented, fashion designer hero, most important man in the world?"


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> I know I'm going to hell, but this is getting funny.


It is like the 3 Stooges or the Keystone Cops.  It's one big circus!!


----------



## mkr

lizmil said:


> I think that's exactly what happened. Not sure who the "they" is that did the hiring.
> 
> Don't think it's Kim because, as you say, she couldn't act the part. Although she does act all lovey dovey with Kanye and many people don't believe that relationship.
> 
> Don't think it's PMK. She comes off to me as smarter than that. To risk so much with a fabricated story.When does Kim act lovey dovey with Kanye?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Kim can't act but she can lie like nobody's business.  Maybe Kris did do this but Kim botched up her lines.  

.When does Kim act lovey dovey with Kanye?  The pics I see of them, they both look miserable or mad.


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> Right? They totally would have said, "Where's the wife of the most talented, fashion designer hero, most important man in the world?"


----------



## BagBerry13

cdtracing said:


> Has anyone picked up on the changing story of the un-named concierge?  According to "sources", both Kim & the concierge have given their statements to the police.  The police interviewed Kim before she left to return to the US & they have since interviewed the concierge.  But, the story keeps changing.  One story says the robbers forced the concierge to take them to her apartment & open the door.  One story says she told the police the concierge was in the room when they robbed her & she even asked him if they were going to die to which he calmly replied he didn't know. I suppose this was before they gagged her & locked her in the bathroom.  Now, the story is the concierge was gagged, tied up & locked in a stairwell before the robbers rushed upstairs to Kim's apartment.  So which is it?????  That & the fact that Kim has apparently discovered she possesses MacGyver  or Houdini skills & can escape from zip tie handcuffs & duct tape in under 5-6 minutes!!  Cue the Twilight Zone theme song.....







Give the girl a minute (or week) to figure out how this went down. You can't expect someone of this intelligence to actually keep her facts straight, can you?


----------



## V0N1B2

cdtracing said:


> Has anyone picked up on the changing story of the un-named concierge?  According to "sources", both Kim & the concierge have given their statements to the police.  The police interviewed Kim before she left to return to the US & they have since interviewed the concierge.  But, the story keeps changing.  One story says the robbers forced the concierge to take them her apartment & open the door.  One story says she told the police the concierge was in the room when they robbed her & she even asked him if they were going to die to which he calmly replied he didn't know. I suppose this was before they gagged her & locked her in the bathroom.  Now, the story is the concierge was gagged, tied up & locked in a stairwell before the robbers rushed upstairs to Kim's apartment.  So which is it?????  That & the fact that Kim has apparently discovered she possesses MacGyver  or Houdini skills & can escape from zip tie handcuffs & duct tape in under 5-6 minutes!!  Cue the Twilight Zone theme song.....


Didn't early reports from the concierge state that the "robbers" said it was urgent, they must see Kim Kardashian? Not that they were looking for "the rapper's wife". That the concierge was handcuffed yet still managed to open the door to her suite? Handcuffed how? Hands in front or hands behind? How did they lock her in a bathroom? Don't bathroom doors lock from the inside?
The concierge apparently was led back downstairs and put in a cupboard. How was he found? Did he miraculously escape his restraints as well? Unknown why they didn't just leave him tied up and gagged in the room.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> You're not changing you're opinion, and that's A ok...
> 
> We're speaking similar context anyways... she drew attention...the attention is out there but people shouldn't rob her or bring harm or wish harm to someone for things they've earned....Boom!


No they shouldn't.  But they do. BOOM.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> Didn't early reports from the concierge state that the "robbers" said it was urgent, they must see Kim Kardashian? Not that they were looking for "the rapper's wife". That the concierge was handcuffed yet still managed to open the door to her suite? Handcuffed how? Hands in front or hands behind? How did they lock her in a bathroom? Don't bathroom doors lock from the inside?
> The concierge apparently was led back downstairs and put in a cupboard. How was he found? Did he miraculously escape his restraints as well? Unknown why they didn't just leave him tied up and gagged in the room.



Yes, exactly!!!  So they knew her name!! There are so many versions of the story.....cue the Twilight Zone theme song, again!!!!


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I'm the same....I have a thin small moleskin notebook with important numbers to my credit cards, bank, insurance,US embassy  etc. When I take a trip somewhere I've never been, I just start a new page. Something I also learned from someone I know robbed in Cuba ages ago...scan of your license, passport, credit cards and email it to yourself - at the least you can find a way to retrieve your email and have a copy of your IDs, passport and cards.
> 
> Insurance claims are public? Since when


They are when You're Kim.  Remember she's laying low.  But she still wants us talking about her.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Has anyone picked up on the changing story of the un-named concierge?  According to "sources", both Kim & the concierge have given their statements to the police.  The police interviewed Kim before she left to return to the US & they have since interviewed the concierge.  But, the story keeps changing.  One story says the robbers forced the concierge to take them to her apartment & open the door.  One story says she told the police the concierge was in the room when they robbed her & she even asked him if they were going to die to which he calmly replied he didn't know. I suppose this was before they gagged her & locked her in the bathroom.  Now, the story is the concierge was gagged, tied up & locked in a stairwell before the robbers rushed upstairs to Kim's apartment.  So which is it?????  That & the fact that Kim has apparently discovered she possesses MacGyver  or Houdini skills & can escape from zip tie handcuffs & duct tape in under 5-6 minutes!!  Cue the Twilight Zone theme song.....


As far as the story keeping changing- if you are going to play fast and loose with the truth, you have to have a very good memory.


----------



## bag-mania

I'm going to step back a bit and say the discrepancies in the story could be the fault of the media. It sounds like they might be using sources who were not involved because they are desperate to have something new to report about the incident.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> As far as the story keeping changing- if you are going to play fast and loose with the truth, you have to have a very good memory.



Tell it, Sistah!!!!  Gotta keep those stories straight!!!!


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> *Kim Kardashian's Robbery Suspects Asked 'Where Is the Wife of the Rapper?': New Details, Including What Kim Told Police*
> 
> October 7, 2016 @ 12:03 PM
> _By_ Stephanie Webber
> 
> New details about Kim Kardashian's scary Paris robbery have emerged. A Paris-based source reveals exclusively to _Us Weekly _that one of the suspects asked the concierge "Where is the wife of the rapper?" before confronting the reality star in her residence and stealing more than $10 million of jewelry from her at the Hôtel de Pourtalès.
> 
> Paris police officials tell _Us_ that Kardashian, 35, and the unnamed concierge have given testimony to authorities about the heist. The_ Selfish_ author believes that she was robbed by five white, middle-aged men who are most likely French nationals and experienced criminals.
> 
> "There have been no arrests, but we are slowly piecing together profiles of those involved in this crime," a source close to the investigation tells_ Us_. "What we have been told so far is that they were in their forties or fifties, and were of European appearance."
> 
> As previously reported, the assailants tied up, gagged and then carried Kardashian into a marble bathtub before ransacking the place around 2:25 a.m. on Monday. The expensive jewels that were taken were "easily on display on a bedside table," the insider adds.
> 
> The group of men then escaped on bicycles and are still at large. "[They] only spent a few minutes inside the flat, suggesting they knew exactly what they were doing," the source says. "We have studied huge amounts of CCTV film in the area, and there is a chance that images of the men may have been caught on camera." Police have yet to release the footage to the public.
> 
> Kardashian's rep told_ Us_ that the star was "badly shaken but physically unharmed" from the incident. Hours later, Kardashian reunited with her husband, Kanye West, and their children, North, 3, and Saint, 10 months, in NYC. On Thursday, she and the kids returned home to the West Coast. "She has canceled everythingfor the next several weeks and will not be working," a second source told_ Us_. "She feels safer in L.A. and wants to be home with her family."
> 
> Kardashian — and her famous family — are taking some time off from _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_, too. "Kim’s well-being is our core focus right now," _E!_ told _Us_ in a statement on Thursday. "No decision has been made as to when production will resume."
> 
> 
> Well....this is an interesting tidbit....Is this a spin to make people think she was targeted not because she's Kim K but a "Rapper's wife"?????
> Here's the actual article from US.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...asked-where-is-the-wife-of-the-rapper-w443855


----------



## rockhollow

Decophile said:


> I think in one way or another she will always stage visuals for paps.  She's always used her children as props, and they've literally looked like an accessory she's dangling along.  If she's going to keep posing for paps, and using her kids as props, which i think she will, I'd rather they be like this, where she looks like a mother holding her daughter.
> *And who knows, she could be really scared and actually needing the comfort that comes from holding your daughter.*



I agree with this, but then Kim should have exited out the back, where it would have been less traumatic for North - and if she really needed to be, Kim could return inside and exited via the press mob.


----------



## CeeJay

Hobbsy said:


> I know I'm going to hell, but this is getting funny.



Well, I'll be seeing you there .. how's 'bout we have some spicy foods but cool drinks???  This whole "STORY" is getting more and more convoluted by the minute!


----------



## cdtracing

CeeJay said:


> Well, I'll be seeing you there .. how's 'bout we have some spicy foods but cool drinks???  This whole "STORY" is getting more and more convoluted by the minute!



Y'all won't be alone!!!!


----------



## mkr

Yoshi1296 said:


> "Rapper's-wife" hmm that does seem a little strange.


They're trying to make it about Kanye instead of Kim  so he looks like a buffoon instead of her.  Not working.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Obviously Kim K with her MacGyver skills could see their eyebrows and they were salt and pepper. The bloodshot eyes also told her these men must be at least in their 50s. Duh!


Bloodshot eyes might make me think it was Courtney and Francis.  They kinda look that old


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Has anyone picked up on the changing story of the un-named concierge?  According to "sources", both Kim & the concierge have given their statements to the police.  The police interviewed Kim before she left to return to the US & they have since interviewed the concierge.  But, the story keeps changing.  One story says the robbers forced the concierge to take them to her apartment & open the door.  One story says she told the police the concierge was in the room when they robbed her & she even asked him if they were going to die to which he calmly replied he didn't know. I suppose this was before they gagged her & locked her in the bathroom.  Now, the story is the concierge was gagged, tied up & locked in a stairwell before the robbers rushed upstairs to Kim's apartment.  So which is it?????  That & the fact that Kim has apparently discovered she possesses MacGyver  or Houdini skills & can escape from zip tie handcuffs & duct tape in under 5-6 minutes!!  Cue the Twilight Zone theme song.....


Well you know she watches CSI Miami so....


----------



## Deco

speaking of horse poop, wonder why there hasn't been a single formal statement from the horse's mouth.  Even if it's something along the lines of "sorry, can't get into the details because of the ongoing investigation."  Everything being reported is someone else's statement.  All this speculation based on the steady trickle of inconsistent reports from undisclosed sources only stirs up continued interest without anyone being accountable for accuracy or consistency.  Statements from Kim, the concierge, the friend holed up in her room, eyewitnesses, the police... these would shed some light.  Do we actually have statements from any of these?

Either way, she needs to lay off the Botox for a while.  If she's saving it all up for an exclusive interview, her weeping needs to look a little more human. 

Meanwhile, for anyone thinking your diamonds are indestructible over any heat, that's fine, but please don't try to prove your theory. That's my PSA of the day, and you're welcome.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> I'm going to step back a bit and say the discrepancies in the story could be the fault of the media. It sounds like they might be using sources who were not involved because they are desperate to have something new to report about the incident.


Oh for sure, possibly lots of people just wanting their fifteen minutes spouting off bullsh*t "facts".
"I'm hearing" Kim Kardashian was robbed of $78Million worth of jewellery.
"Many people are saying" it was an inside job.


----------



## Deco

rockhollow said:


> I agree with this, but then Kim should have exited out the back, where it would have been less traumatic for North - and if she really needed to be, Kim could return inside and exited via the press mob.


True.  I just don't think Kim in her soul understands or values the concepts of decency, mother's selflessness, or true privacy as an end in itself.  I believe she loves her kids, but that doesn mean she embraces all the values that "mother" represents to you and me, and I don't think this incident is going to transform her that much.  Look at her own mother.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> True.  I just don't think Kim in her soul understands or values the concepts of decency, mother's selflessness, or true privacy as an end in itself.  I believe she loves her kids, but that doesn mean she embraces all the values that "mother" represents to you and me, and I don't think this incident is going to transform her that much.  Look at her own mother.


I do believe Kim loves her kids with all her heart.  She is just too far out of touch with reality to be the good mom.  In her world, she IS a good mom.  Taking care of children is for nannies.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Well you know she watches CSI Miami so....


----------



## Hobbsy

CeeJay said:


> Well, I'll be seeing you there .. how's 'bout we have some spicy foods but cool drinks???  This whole "STORY" is getting more and more convoluted by the minute!
> [emoji14]anic:


Oh yeah....[emoji48][emoji48][emoji504][emoji485][emoji483]☇☇[emoji621][emoji621][emoji621][emoji621][emoji621][emoji621]


----------



## Hobbsy

This concierge holds a big key to this ongoing saga....he seems to be nameless, faceless and a bit of a Houdini himself?! Hmmmmm


----------



## bag-mania

Here you go, Hobbsy. The concierge doesn't like how Kim portrayed him and he wants to clear his name (whatever his name is).

*The Concierge Held Hostage With Kim Kardashian In Hotel Robbery Has Something To Say*

When masked men broke into Kim Kardashian’s hotel room in Paris this past Monday, they weren’t alone. A concierge manning the entrance to the hotel was first threatened at gunpoint to lead the assailants to Kardashian’s door, before theybroke in and stole millions of dollars worth of jewelry.

According to TMZ, the reality star and concierge were held together for some time during which she asked him, “Are we gonna die?” In Kardashian’s statement to the police, she reportedly said he responded very calmly with, “I don’t know.” 

His behavior apparently raised a red flag for Kardashian, who reportedly became suspicious of his calm demeanor during the distressing incident. To clear his name, the concierge, now a key witness in the case, has penned an open letter to Kardashian. 

“Dear Kim: When you feel the cold steel of a gun at your neck, it is the moment when remaining calm can mean the difference of life or death, both our lives,” he wrote in a letter published in French magazine Closer, according to TMZ. “I hope you are feeling better.”

After the robbers had stolen Kardashian’s belongings and bound and gagged her in the bathroom, they reportedly took the concierge with them as they exited the room, leaving him in the lobby handcuffed and alone.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-something-to-say_us_57f7d6c1e4b0e655eab3c83f


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> Here you go, Hobbsy. The concierge doesn't like how Kim portrayed him and he wants to clear his name (whatever his name is).
> 
> *The Concierge Held Hostage With Kim Kardashian In Hotel Robbery Has Something To Say*
> 
> When masked men broke into Kim Kardashian’s hotel room in Paris this past Monday, they weren’t alone. A concierge manning the entrance to the hotel was first threatened at gunpoint to lead the assailants to Kardashian’s door, before theybroke in and stole millions of dollars worth of jewelry.
> 
> According to TMZ, the reality star and concierge were held together for some time during which she asked him, “Are we gonna die?” In Kardashian’s statement to the police, she reportedly said he responded very calmly with, “I don’t know.”
> 
> His behavior apparently raised a red flag for Kardashian, who reportedly became suspicious of his calm demeanor during the distressing incident. To clear his name, the concierge, now a key witness in the case, has penned an open letter to Kardashian.
> 
> “Dear Kim: When you feel the cold steel of a gun at your neck, it is the moment when remaining calm can mean the difference of life or death, both our lives,” he wrote in a letter published in French magazine Closer, according to TMZ. “I hope you are feeling better.”
> 
> After the robbers had stolen Kardashian’s belongings and bound and gagged her in the bathroom, they reportedly took the concierge with them as they exited the room, leaving him in the lobby handcuffed and alone.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-something-to-say_us_57f7d6c1e4b0e655eab3c83f


Now how the  h e double toothpicks could she asked him anything? Wasn't she gagged??!??


----------



## bag-mania

Hobbsy said:


> Now how the  h e double toothpicks could she asked him anything? Wasn't she gagged??!??



I don't think she was tied up or gagged until after the thieves got the jewelry.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Now how the  h e double toothpicks could she asked him anything? Wasn't she gagged??!??


You mean HELL Hobbsy?!?!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Ladybug09 said:


> I always turn off location tagging. People should also turn this off on their apps when possible, Ie: FB, etc.



Yep alot of people do not even realize.  I tend  to be overly cautious about these things and this K robbery thing kind of took me back abit  however I can honestly say if jewel thieves ever decided to rob me the most they will get is a ring, a cat pin and a replica Titanic Heart of the Ocean necklace my dad got me from a shady mall kiosk back in 1997.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> I don't think she was tied up or gagged until after the thieves got the jewelry.


Hehe


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Here you go, Hobbsy. The concierge doesn't like how Kim portrayed him and he wants to clear his name (whatever his name is).
> 
> *The Concierge Held Hostage With Kim Kardashian In Hotel Robbery Has Something To Say*
> 
> When masked men broke into Kim Kardashian’s hotel room in Paris this past Monday, they weren’t alone. A concierge manning the entrance to the hotel was first threatened at gunpoint to lead the assailants to Kardashian’s door, before theybroke in and stole millions of dollars worth of jewelry.
> 
> According to TMZ, the reality star and concierge were held together for some time during which she asked him, “Are we gonna die?” In Kardashian’s statement to the police, she reportedly said he responded very calmly with, “I don’t know.”
> 
> His behavior apparently raised a red flag for Kardashian, who reportedly became suspicious of his calm demeanor during the distressing incident. To clear his name, the concierge, now a key witness in the case, has penned an open letter to Kardashian.
> 
> “Dear Kim: When you feel the cold steel of a gun at your neck, it is the moment when remaining calm can mean the difference of life or death, both our lives,” he wrote in a letter published in French magazine Closer, according to TMZ. “I hope you are feeling better.”
> 
> After the robbers had stolen Kardashian’s belongings and bound and gagged her in the bathroom, they reportedly took the concierge with them as they exited the room, leaving him in the lobby handcuffed and alone.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-something-to-say_us_57f7d6c1e4b0e655eab3c83f



I'm hearing the Twilight Zone theme song in stereo now!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

DesigningStyle said:


> I am thinking it had a double meaning, thanks to Korn!  All Day I Dream About Sex



That just reminded me I had the biggest crush on Johnathon Davis when I was in the 6th grade, all the other girls had the hots for Justin Timberlake.


----------



## mkr

I don't believe any of these news articles.  Until there's something from French officials, like a press conference from the chief of police, it's all made up.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> I don't believe any of these news articles.  Until there's something from French officials, like a press conference from the chief of police, it's all made up.


Good idea, because right now there's about 148 versions of 6 minutes of time.


----------



## mkr

I'm not going to stop commenting and coming to false conclusions based on lies of course.  But still.
sorrynotsorry


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> Good idea, because right now there's about 148 versions of 6 minutes of time.



This whole thing reeks & is giving me a serious case of STANK FACE!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

It has finally come out where the kids were at the time. North was seeing a Broadway show with her nanny! It's funny but i have a hard to imagining Kim taking the kids to the theater.

*



			WHERE WERE HER KIDS?
		
Click to expand...

*


> Thankfully, North, 3, and Saint, 9 months, were not involved in the terrifying incident. In fact, North was in New York, where she saw the Broadway musical _Matilda_ hours before Kim was robbed.
> 
> “She was there with two other children, a nanny and a security person,” a rep for the Shubert Organization, which owns and operates Broadway theaters, told PEOPLE. “After the performance, they went backstage and met the children’s ensemble and [the actress who played] Matilda … The kids were excited to meet her.”
> *http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian-robbery-questions-answered/*


----------



## Aminamina

Well, I am thinking of Mulholland Drive....THERE are the puppeteers behind the whole K brand, they run PMK, never mind the rest. And we are buying...aren't we?


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> It has finally come out where the kids were at the time. North was seeing a Broadway show with her nanny! It's funny but i have a hard to imagining Kim taking the kids to the theater.


I'm glad her kids weren't with her in Paris.  Children need stability & structure, not being dragged all over the world.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> It has finally come out where the kids were at the time. North was seeing a Broadway show with her nanny! It's funny but i have a hard to imagining Kim taking the kids to the theater.


Well I'm glad the kids have someone to take them to fun places, not just Kim pap walks. 

Those kids are never going to go for a walk in the woods, jump in mud puddles, catch tadpoles, ride a dirtbike,the list goes on.  Maybe these things are old fashioned, but I had a blast doing this stuff as a kid.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> Okay, the insurance claim has been submitted...
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Makes $5.6m Insurance Claim for Paris Robbery*
> _Kim Kardashian has filed an insurance claim following the attack in Paris. While still hefty, it's a good deal less than was being reported earlier this week._
> 
> Kim Kardashian has reportedly submitted an insurance claim for $5.6 millionin the wake of the gunpoint robbery that took place in Paris in the early hours of Monday morning.








What a surprise! Said no one ever.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Well I'm glad the kids have someone to take them to fun places, not just Kim pap walks.
> 
> Those kids are never going to go for a walk in the woods, jump in mud puddles, catch tadpoles, ride a dirtbike,the list goes on.  Maybe these things are old fashioned, but I had a blast doing this stuff as a kid.


Me too! I always feel sorry for kids who don't get that.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Well I'm glad the kids have someone to take them to fun places, not just Kim pap walks.
> 
> Those kids are never going to go for a walk in the woods, jump in mud puddles, catch tadpoles, ride a dirtbike,the list goes on.  Maybe these things are old fashioned, but I had a blast doing this stuff as a kid.



I feel sorry for me. When I was a kid I never knew the simple joys of flying in a private jet, wearing $10K fur coats at age 3, and being able to go into any store in NYC and say "I want" and have it given to me. I was deprived I tell you!


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> I feel sorry for me. When I was a kid I never knew the simple joys of flying in a private jet, wearing $10K fur coats at age 3, and being able to go into any store in NYC and say "I want" and have it given to me. I was deprived I tell you!



I'll climb on that ride with you!!  I never got to experience the simple joy of those things either!!!


----------



## stylemepretty

Hobbsy said:


> Good idea, because right now there's about 148 versions of 6 minutes of time.


Every time I see this 'six minutes' mentioned I wonder who was keeping time.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> I don't think she was tied up or gagged until after the thieves got the jewelry.


Right. Because she needed to tell the "masked gunmen" where the jewels were, even though previous reports have stated that they were in plain sight on the bedside table.


----------



## Esizzle

Can French police charge Kim for filing of a false report...when they figured out this was all done for publicity?


----------



## Deco

I don't know... I think filing an insurance claim makes this less likely to be all baloney. That ups the ante on the icky consequences to them if it's a lie.  And the consequences are right here in the US. No extradition necessary.  Still plenty of room for embellishments but not the whole robbery thing. 

Or can they file an insurance claim if the jewels were simply lost/misplaced?


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> I don't know... I think filing an insurance claim makes this less likely to be all baloney. That ups the ante on the icky consequences to them if it's a lie.  And the consequences are right here in the US. No extradition necessary.  Still plenty of room for embellishments but not the whole robbery thing.
> 
> Or can they file an insurance claim if the jewels were simply lost/misplaced?


Point taken but wouldn't there be a ton more suspicion if she didn't file a claim?


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> Well I'm glad the kids have someone to take them to fun places, not just Kim pap walks.
> 
> Those kids are never going to go for a walk in the woods, jump in mud puddles, catch tadpoles, ride a dirtbike,the list goes on.  Maybe these things are old fashioned, but I had a blast doing this stuff as a kid.



So true.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Point taken but wouldn't there be a ton more suspicion if she didn't file a claim?


Yes, there would. But there would be no jail time. Which is worse, suspicion or jail time?  They could also always have claimed that they either didn't have insurance or their faulty security protocols disentitled them to insurance proceeds and safe face that way.  I can't imagine filing a $5.6M insurance claim with no basis.


----------



## Esizzle

Decophile said:


> Yes, there would. But there would be no jail time. Which is worse, suspicion or jail time?  They could also always have claimed that they either didn't have insurance or their faulty security protocols disentitled them to insurance proceeds and safe face that way.  I can't imagine filing a $5.6M insurance claim with no basis.


This makes sense too. You can not ever put anything past these kartrashians though. They will twist truth and lies every which way just to come out in a better light. 
What if the jewelry was stolen when no one was in the apartment and the hostage situation was what was made up or embellished. That would explain filing of the claim and the ever changing storyline.


----------



## Oryx816

IF there is a claim....

The reality is we will likely never know the FACTS.  They are probably honing their story to perfection so they can do some interview or "very special KUWTK".  

No matter, I like the Kimye: CSI Edition thread better than seeing her kibble and bits on a daily basis.

****
Any word from Mrsinsyder?  Hope all is well!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Oryx816 said:


> Any word from Mrsinsyder?  Hope all is well!



I'm here! We lost our fence and a tree is blocking our street, but we never even lost power! Thank goodness it turned a bit before it arrived.

But I seem to have misplaced my $4,000,000 engagement ring during the storm... weird...


----------



## mkr

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm here! We lost our fence and a tree is blocking our street, but we never even lost power! Thank goodness it turned a bit before it arrived.
> 
> But I seem to have misplaced my $4,000,000 engagement ring during the storm... weird...


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm here! We lost our fence and a tree is blocking our street, but we never even lost power! Thank goodness it turned a bit before it arrived.
> 
> But I seem to have misplaced my $4,000,000 engagement ring during the storm... weird...



Glad to hear the damage is less than expected, and that you are well!  [emoji4]


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm here! We lost our fence and a tree is blocking our street, but we never even lost power! Thank goodness it turned a bit before it arrived.
> 
> *But I seem to have misplaced my $4,000,000 engagement ring during the storm... weird...*


----------



## mkr

Wow msinsider, you were able to get out of that storm in like 6 minutes.  Did the concierge help you or did you have to scream out on the balcony?


----------



## mrsinsyder

mkr said:


> Wow msinsider, you were able to get out of that storm in like 6 minutes.  Did the concierge help you or did you have to scream out on the balcony?



I heard the wind start howling, and as soon as I looked outside, I saw a basket of kittens in the middle of the street. Even though I was only wearing a turquoise silk bath robe, I went out to rescue them, but a tree fell right on top of me, a tall, huge tree. I managed to lift it off of myself and get the kittens to safety. All during a commercial break.


----------



## clydekiwi

mrsinsyder said:


> I heard the wind start howling, and as soon as I looked outside, I saw a basket of kittens in the middle of the street. Even though I was only wearing a turquoise silk bath robe, I went out to rescue them, but a tree fell right on top of me, a tall, huge tree. I managed to lift it off of myself and get the kittens to safety. All during a commercial break.



Hahaha glad the kittens were saved


----------



## BagBerry13

mrsinsyder said:


> I heard the wind start howling, and as soon as I looked outside, I saw a basket of kittens in the middle of the street. Even though I was only wearing a turquoise silk bath robe, I went out to rescue them, but a tree fell right on top of me, a tall, huge tree. I managed to lift it off of myself and get the kittens to safety. All during a commercial break.


----------



## White Orchid

mrsinsyder said:


> I heard the wind start howling, and as soon as I looked outside, I saw a basket of kittens in the middle of the street. Even though I was only wearing a turquoise silk bath robe, I went out to rescue them, but a tree fell right on top of me, a tall, huge tree. I managed to lift it off of myself and get the kittens to safety. All during a commercial break.


You are like amazing doll.  Like, so amazing!

Can someone like hand this bish a bish basket or something?  Like, from here on, Imma refer to you as like Mother Theresa.  Like, you rock!


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


>


I love this scene so much. The world never got enough ray liotta at his prime.


----------



## Deco

Esizzle said:


> Can French police charge Kim for filing of a false report...when they figured out this was all done for publicity?


I believe so. They can also extradite them to France. Don't know that they would go through the trouble of extradition.  They may be satisfied with publicly shaming them and charging them in France which would mean instant arrest anytime they step foot in France.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hobbsy said:


> I thought maybe you had some Street cred?!!?! [emoji6][emoji6]


I remember on an episode of Archer where Archer and Lana were captured by enemy spies and held with handcuffs. Archer manages to escape from them and hide out in the hotel room's bathroom. While in there, Archer says,
Do you have any idea how many times I've had to get out of handcuffs?". Lana replies, "Whew! Thank God you've been arrested so many times." To which Archer replies, "Arrested?"




bag-mania said:


> I think it's 112 in France but point taken. I don't get the impression anybody traveling with Kim is going to necessarily know how to react in an emergency.


I don't know why, but I all of a sudden had the image of Chief Wiggum on The Simpsons telling a caller, "No... sorry, you have the wrong number, this is 912" when someone calls 911 and the police officers are busy watching the lottery drawing.



tweegy said:


> Doll Kanye could have done a tribute concert to the baddest one!! Had a orchestra and everything!!! He missed out.


Trevor Noah said he didn't understand why Kanye didn't turn off his Autotune when he announced the family emergency.



Oryx816 said:


> I'm originally an East Coast girl too.  [emoji482]


 Me, too!



iluvmybags said:


> _Kim's hands and feet were bound with cable ties during the robbery and she is believed to have been dumped in her marble bath tub after answering the men's demands and pointing to her millions of dollars worth of ...._


Why do they keep mentioning the marble bathtub?


----------



## V0N1B2

mrsinsyder said:


> I heard the wind start howling, and as soon as I looked outside, I saw a basket of kittens in the middle of the street. Even though I was only wearing a turquoise silk bath robe, I went out to rescue them, but a tree fell right on top of me, a tall, huge tree. I managed to lift it off of myself and get the kittens to safety. All during a commercial break.


*Kourtney Kardashian voice* Woooow, that is like ah-may-zing, like oh my gawd. You know? Literally like amazing doll. Soooo cray-zeee [spreads avocado on toast] Woooow, like I'm soooo glad you're okaaaay. Here, have some toast, I made iiiiit.


----------



## Florasun

mrsinsyder said:


> I heard the wind start howling, and as soon as I looked outside, I saw a basket of kittens in the middle of the street. Even though I was only wearing a turquoise silk bath robe, I went out to rescue them, but a tree fell right on top of me, a tall, huge tree. I managed to lift it off of myself and get the kittens to safety. All during a commercial break.



And you warmed the kittens up by wrapping them in one of your gigantic fur coats and had the nanny read them a bedtime story from "life of Pablo"


----------



## Florasun

Oryx816 said:


> Wow....that can be problematic.  So if she is at a French boulangerie, and she is asked if she would like a baguette....ok, I won't finish that thought.
> 
> If she is in the market for a Japanese toilet while in France....then her interpretation would be more appropriate.


I'll bet you the Japanese toilet is smarter than Kim.



VickyB said:


> Darling, how I've missed you!


Awww thanks xoxo


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> I heard the wind start howling, and as soon as I looked outside, I saw a basket of kittens in the middle of the street. Even though I was only wearing a turquoise silk bath robe, I went out to rescue them, but a tree fell right on top of me, a tall, huge tree. I managed to lift it off of myself and get the kittens to safety. All during a commercial break.



Hahahaha!  I see you've taken a page from Kim's MacGyver book & AJ's Mother Teresa Book!!!


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Point taken but wouldn't there be a ton more suspicion if she didn't file a claim?


There would be BUT I haven't seen any insurance claim forms. All we have is some silly TMZ report that is based on info from some "source".  Also, love that the value of the items has plummeted by 50% in less than 5 days.


----------



## VickyB

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm here! We lost our fence and a tree is blocking our street, but we never even lost power! Thank goodness it turned a bit before it arrived.
> 
> But I seem to have misplaced my $4,000,000 engagement ring during the storm... weird...



Happy that all is well with you!!! The storm surge can be blamed for the misplaced ring.


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> I heard the wind start howling, and as soon as I looked outside, I saw a basket of kittens in the middle of the street. Even though I was only wearing a turquoise silk bath robe, I went out to rescue them, but a tree fell right on top of me, a tall, huge tree. I managed to lift it off of myself and get the kittens to safety. All during a commercial break.





Did the basket of kittens fall off a getaway bicycle ridden by one of five perps who stole a massive diamond that had not yet been boiled into a pebble in a pot owned by Decophile's aunt?


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> Did the basket of kittens fall off a getaway bicycle ridden by one of five perps who stole a massive diamond that had not yet been boiled into a pebble in a pot owned by Decophile's aunt?


----------



## Florasun

All these great Prince gifs are making me miss him.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Why are so many people taking media reports at face value-and with there being so many stories from different publishers is just one being followed or all? 

This scares the **** outta me actually LOL.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hobbsy said:


> I think it was Colonel Mustard in the library with a candlestick!!





berrydiva said:


> My favorite board game



I loved the movie: 

"We're like the Mounties: we always get our man!"
"Mrs. Peacock was a man?" *he gets slapped*



Decophile said:


> What I didn't know until recently is that boiling diamond rings is a common way of cleaning them.  i thought my aunt was crazy back then, but apparently it's a thing.  But they tell you not to leave it in the pot too long, or to suspend it in a sieve to avoid accidentally destroying it over direct high heat.  Apparently fire alone won't destroy a diamond but a metal pot can absorb more heat and achieve much higher temps.



I know steam cleans jewels. Boiling them is a new one to me. 



lilapot said:


> For me, this is like appearing before the court of law as a defendant. You have to dress the part. You have to appeal and come off as sincere to get the jury's aympathy.
> 
> I just finished "The Night of" Maybe that's where this thought came
> from.  Show was Gripping, suspenseful and very heavy. Really great TV!



There's a Free Legal Advice on Facebook started by a lawyer based on things he's actually seen: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...crazy-st-hes-seen_us_57ed3411e4b0c2407cdc3323

My favorite one (that reminds me of this post) says something like: when on trial for stealing an ATV, don't wear a "Drive It Like You Stole It" t-shirt.    



Alexenjie said:


> I do not get a sentimental/loving feeling from Kanye having Adidas, engraved in Kim's new ring. Maybe it's the thought that counts but personally I would find that unromantic. Maybe he will do better with the next dozen or so of outrageously expensive and too big to be beautiful diamond rings he gives her.



It's like the thousands of roses he got her for Mother's Day. It's not just about the gesture. It screams "Look at me!" and doesn't seem sincere. 



mkr said:


> Adidas? On a 4 million dollar ring.  How about I love you?  He is a buffoon.



If someone else did it (and wrote Adidas) on the box, I could MAYBE see it as a sweet gesture. 



bag-mania said:


> It has finally come out where the kids were at the time. North was seeing a Broadway show with her nanny! It's funny but i have a hard to imagining Kim taking the kids to the theater.



Last week, I found myself at a reading for Mara Wilson (who was in the movie version of Matilda)'s new book. 

I was seeing a comedy show, and it didn't start until 8:30 so I went to a book store to kill time.
(I'm the type of person where if I have a reasonable amount of time between two things, I don't like to go home because then I'd want to stay there.)

They were setting up and I stayed to listen to her reading an excerpt. 

I ended up buying a copy and they gave me a group number for the signing. 

I had to leave before the signing part, but I noticed some signed copies of the book on display, so they let me switch out the one I bought for one of those.


----------



## Chagall

rockhollow said:


> I agree with this, but then Kim should have exited out the back, where it would have been less traumatic for North - and if she really needed to be, Kim could return inside and exited via the press mob.


She could of but that would not fit with her MO of using North as a prop. Too bad, the little girl looks terrified.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I don't believe any of these news articles.  Until there's something from French officials, like a press conference from the chief of police, it's all made up.



it is amazing the details that are coming to light now!   ever article is better than the last.  this one had me    apparently they did not know either of these fools names - BUT.................it was an inside job right?! 




*Kim Kardashian West’s Robbers Allegedly Demanded ‘Where’s the Rapper’s Wife?’ During Break In*


According to Friday morning’s report from French news outlet BFM TV, the five men that held Kardashian West at gunpoint and stole millions of dollars worth of jewelry early Monday morning appeared to have zeroed in on the reality star via her rapper husband, Kanye West, 38.

According to the report, Kardashian West, 35, and the concierge at the No Address Hotel where the incident took place told police the robbers were all European men between 40 and 50 years old and spoke French without an accent.

The men, who were disguised as police officers, reportedly came and left the scene on bicycles. According to the report, the concierge told police that upon breaking in the men demanded in French: “Where’s the rapper’s wife?”* In other words, the men might not have even known Kardashian West by name, but they were aware of her high-profile husband and knew she had jewelry and was alone that evening. *

Two of the men reportedly went upstairs with the concierge to Kardashian West’s apartment and tied the reality star up. The second robber then searched the apartment for the jewelry, which was reportedly out in the open on a table. The entire operation reportedly unfolded swiftly, and all five men departed on bicycles with the stolen items.

Kardashian West then broke free from her binds and called her bodyguard Pascal Duvier, who was out with the star’s sisters Kourtney Kardashian and Kendall Jenner. Once Duvier arrived, he reportedly called the French Banditry Repression Brigade, a unit which encompasses around 100 men. According to the BFM TV report,* the operation was extremely professional and the robbers left essentially no traces or DNA.*


https://www.yahoo.com/news/kim-kardashian-wests-robbers-allegedly-demanded-173601906.html


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> Yes, there would. But there would be no jail time. Which is worse, suspicion or jail time?  They could also always have claimed that they either didn't have insurance or their faulty security protocols disentitled them to insurance proceeds and safe face that way.  I can't imagine filing a $5.6M insurance claim with no basis.


Other than if the robbery did happen but the K's were behind it. I still think this could have been set up by them to booster the publics fading interest. 'Where's the rappers wife'? Odd comment if that's an accurate account of what was said. I still think they may have been behind it for the sake of publicity and it didn't turn out quite how they expected. There are not many news stories that turn into such a circus with so many discrepancies.


----------



## Chagall

It's also odd she left her first engagement ring (which for most people would have more meaning) from what I've heard, safely at home.


----------



## mkr

They might not have known her by name.  They were aware of her high profile husband and knew she had jewelry and was home alone that evening.

How is that even possible.

Hey let's rob that rapper's wife.  
Who is she?
The rich rapper's wife dumb@ss.
Oh okay let's do it. 

They're trying to act like Kim did not attract any attention to herself by flaunting her wealth.  They're just robbing a rich rapper's wife.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chagall said:


> It's also odd she left her first engagement ring (which for most people would have more meaning) from what I've heard, safely at home.


This is Kim, nothing has meaning..  it's just stuff to her


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> They might not have known her by name.  They were aware of her high profile husband and knew she had jewelry and was home alone that evening.
> 
> How is that even possible.
> 
> Hey let's rob that rapper's wife.
> Who is she?
> The rich rapper's wife dumb@ss.
> Oh okay let's do it.
> 
> They're trying to act like Kim did not attract any attention to herself by flaunting her wealth.  They're just robbing a rich rapper's wife.


Is that me you are hammering on the head lol?


----------



## Chagall

So you are in the camp that thinks it's just a straight out robbery? It's one weird convoluted story that just dosen't make sense. Obviously something happened to poor Kimbo but what.


----------



## White Orchid

Actually it's not so strange to me.  As others have noted, the woman is devoid of sentimentality.  It's symptomatic of narcissists.  IMO, she'd be more keen to show off her new bling/rock to all and sundry in favour of wearing what was originally gifted to her.


Chagall said:


> It's also odd she left her first engagement ring (which for most people would have more meaning) from what I've heard, safely at home.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> Actually it's not so strange to me.  As others have noted, the woman is devoid of sentimentality.  It's symptomatic of narcissists.  IMO, she'd be more keen to show off her new bling/rock to all and sundry in favour of wearing what was originally gifted to her.


You are right both she and Kanye show definite narcissistic tendencies.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Actually it's not so strange to me.  As others have noted, the woman is devoid of sentimentality.  It's symptomatic of narcissists.  IMO, she'd be more keen to show off her new bling/rock to all and sundry in favour of wearing what was originally gifted to her.


the whole family, including Kayne, reek of narcissism IMO
I think they actually personify it and represent everything that is wrong in our media/selfie culture


----------



## Alexenjie

I thought I read somewhere that Kim gave Kanye back her original engagement ring when she got her new (so much bigger one). Like if she wanted the bigger one she had to give up the smaller one.

I think it was mean of Kim, who in my mind is not the best student or observer of normal human behavior, to throw the concierge under the bus for being calm under pressure, because he did not panic during the robbery. Everyone reacts differently to terrifying situations and sometimes people decide calm is their best chance of survival. Kim sounds like she went into panic with her reaction but I don't fault anyone for behavior under such stress. Kim feeling like the concierge was suspiciously calm is unfair to me, that doesn't mean he was in on it (though he could have been) I think most of us have no idea of how we would react with a gun pointed at us and our lives at risk. People's reactions can be all over the place.

The weirdest things to me about the robbery is the lack of video and the robbers getting away on bicycles. Somehow the bicycles just seems ridiculous to me given the circumstances but maybe that's because I don't know Paris.


----------



## Chagall

Alexenjie said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Kim gave Kanye back her original engagement ring when she got her new (so much bigger one). Like if she wanted the bigger one she had to give up the smaller one.
> 
> I think it was mean of Kim, who in my mind is not the best student or observer of normal human behavior, to throw the concierge under the bus for being calm under pressure, because he did not panic during the robbery. Everyone reacts differently to terrifying situations and sometimes people decide calm is their best chance of survival. Kim sounds like she went into panic with her reaction but I don't fault anyone for behavior under such stress. Kim feeling like the concierge was suspiciously calm is unfair to me, that doesn't mean he was in on it (though he could have been) I think most of us have no idea of how we would react with a gun pointed at us and our lives at risk. People's reactions can be all over the place.
> 
> The weirdest things to me about the robbery is the lack of video and the robbers getting away on bicycles. Somehow the bicycles just seems ridiculous to me given the circumstances but maybe that's because I don't know Paris.


People in Europe ride bikes a lot more than in North America. The distances between places are closer and you can get through traffic much quicker. While I don't believe her account of things this part could make sense.


----------



## Lookin@bags

mkr said:


> They might not have known her by name.  They were aware of her high profile husband and knew she had jewelry and was home alone that evening.
> 
> How is that even possible.
> 
> Hey let's rob that rapper's wife.
> Who is she?
> The rich rapper's wife dumb@ss.
> Oh okay let's do it.
> 
> They're trying to act like Kim did not attract any attention to herself by flaunting her wealth.  They're just robbing a rich rapper's wife.



[emoji23]
Right?? That doesn't even make sense. Super professional job, in and out in minutes with no traces. Yet they can't google the bishes name?? Do 2 seconds of research? C'mon!


----------



## labelwhore04

Chagall said:


> It's also odd she left her first engagement ring (which for most people would have more meaning) from what I've heard, safely at home.



That is weird. I didn't even know that, i thought her engagement ring was stolen. Who even cares about other jewellery in that case? Your engagement/wedding ring is the only one that matters. That's interesting that she left it at home, it definitely adds to the suspicion. Doesn't she wear it everywhere? She just happens to get "robbed" the one time she doesn't have her ring with her.


----------



## Chagall

labelwhore04 said:


> That is weird. I didn't even know that, i thought her engagement ring was stolen. Who even cares about other jewellery in that case? Your engagement/wedding ring is the only one that matters. That's interesting that she left it at home, it definitely adds to the suspicion. Doesn't she wear it everywhere? She just happens to get "robbed" the one time she doesn't have her ring with her.


Not sure I don't follow that closely but I believe this was her second ring. Quite an upgrade lol I do think the whole thing is suspicious and this adds to the suspicion. Most people would want to keep the original engagement ring safe..


----------



## mrsinsyder

labelwhore04 said:


> That is weird. I didn't even know that, i thought her engagement ring was stolen. Who even cares about other jewellery in that case? Your engagement/wedding ring is the only one that matters. That's interesting that she left it at home, it definitely adds to the suspicion. Doesn't she wear it everywhere? She just happens to get "robbed" the one time she doesn't have her ring with her.



My understanding is that he gave her an 'upgraded' ring that she was wearing instead of her engagement ring. It would make sense to not travel with both since you probably wouldn't wear them at the same time.  I've never really been able to tell if she wears an actual wedding ring in addition or just that silly golfball. There also seems to be some confusion as to whether she still has her original ring or if she got rid of it in place of the new one


----------



## dangerouscurves

Alexenjie said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Kim gave Kanye back her original engagement ring when she got her new (so much bigger one). Like if she wanted the bigger one she had to give up the smaller one.
> 
> I think it was mean of Kim, who in my mind is not the best student or observer of normal human behavior, to throw the concierge under the bus for being calm under pressure, because he did not panic during the robbery. Everyone reacts differently to terrifying situations and sometimes people decide calm is their best chance of survival. Kim sounds like she went into panic with her reaction but I don't fault anyone for behavior under such stress. Kim feeling like the concierge was suspiciously calm is unfair to me, that doesn't mean he was in on it (though he could have been) I think most of us have no idea of how we would react with a gun pointed at us and our lives at risk. People's reactions can be all over the place.
> 
> The weirdest things to me about the robbery is the lack of video and the robbers getting away on bicycles. Somehow the bicycles just seems ridiculous to me given the circumstances but maybe that's because I don't know Paris.



In Agatha Christie's books the concierges/butlers are the most calm people in the world. They have no expressions, no emotions and just do what they're told to do efficiently.


----------



## CeeJay

Meanwhile, I've noticed that Kylie continues to post away .. almost like an intentional "focus on me"; could this be PMK changing the guard?  Just a thought ..


----------



## labelwhore04

mrsinsyder said:


> My understanding is that he gave her an 'upgraded' ring that she was wearing instead of her engagement ring. It would make sense to not travel with both since you probably wouldn't wear them at the same time.  I've never really been able to tell if she wears an actual wedding ring in addition or just that silly golfball. There also seems to be some confusion as to whether she still has her original ring or if she got rid of it in place of the new one



Oh i didn't realize this ring was her new engagement ring, i just thought it was a random ring she was wearing to fashion week. Her old ring was much more beautiful


----------



## LemonDrop

The whole "where is the rappers wife?" sort of blows the "posting too much on socIal media" thing out of the water. If they were targeting her based on her social media, following her as paps or tracking her based on her social media, I would think they would naturally refer to her as Kim Kardashian. Calling her the "rappers wife" makes me think they were hired to do a job by someone else. They knew little about her. 

I wonder if Kanye did this, maybe even without Kim's knowledge.


----------



## BagBerry13

Graham Norton joked about the incident on his show yesterday. He said the police was asking Kim K if she thought this was an inside job. She replied, "What is a job?"  (at 1:00)


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> The whole "where is the rappers wife?" sort of blows the "posting too much on socIal media" thing out of the water. If they were targeting her based on her social media, following her as paps or tracking her based on her social media, I would think they would naturally refer to her as Kim Kardashian. Calling her the "rappers wife" makes me think they were hired to do a job by someone else. They knew little about her.
> 
> I wonder if Kanye did this, maybe even without Kim's knowledge.


that would be pathological, esp paired with his running off stage


----------



## Esizzle

Were Kimye's kids in America when this happened? I read on another site that her kids were at a different hotel. Why would she keep her kids at a different hotel in the same city...unless she planned this whole thing and wanted to keep them out of the story. That sounds psychotic to me. Kim's dumb but she isn't psychotic


----------



## GoGlam

Someone to fake something like this on this scale with so much media attention would be fairly stupid unless you had so many in your pocket--on the insurance side, investigative/police side, etc.  I just don't think they're that desperate for an extra bit of attention... It doesn't make sense that they would try to fake this.


----------



## Chagall

LemonDrop said:


> The whole "where is the rappers wife?" sort of blows the "posting too much on socIal media" thing out of the water. If they were targeting her based on her social media, following her as paps or tracking her based on her social media, I would think they would naturally refer to her as Kim Kardashian. Calling her the "rappers wife" makes me think they were hired to do a job by someone else. They knew little about her.
> 
> I wonder if Kanye did this, maybe even without Kim's knowledge.


That's the first thing I thought when I heard they referred to her that way.


----------



## imgg

I think the concierge was in on it and the whole thing was made up and paid by Kim.  She will do anything for attention and I still think she misplaced the new ring and this was the best she could come up with.


----------



## CeeJay

As crazy as this may sound, it's almost like a plot that PMK would pull off in order to get Kylie in the spotlight .. to take over Kim's former "job".  Look at the recent pictures of her .. first the blonde 'do, now the pale pink/rose color, wearing tight clothing and going braless .. hmmm.  As I said before, the "changing of the guard .." and it's not like Tyga has the balls to say anything unlike Kanye.


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> I think the concierge was in on it and the whole thing was made up and paid by Kim.  She will do anything for attention and I still think she misplaced the new ring and this was the best she could come up with.



This scenario makes sense. I believe there was a robbery (planned), but from there, it hard to believe anything we're heard since. And of course the story keeps changing too.
You would think the Kardashian kamp would want to come forward and tell there side, but we all know they must be waiting for the 'big pay off' before we heard anything from them.
There must be a 2 hour TV special in the works for Kimmie to tell her tale.


----------



## bag-mania

Esizzle said:


> Were Kimye's kids in America when this happened? I read on another site that her kids were at a different hotel. Why would she keep her kids at a different hotel in the same city...unless she planned this whole thing and wanted to keep them out of the story. That sounds psychotic to me. Kim's dumb but she isn't psychotic



The kids were in New York City with their nannies.


----------



## berrydiva

These theories are funny.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> These theories are funny.


well, one thing for sure - they must be so happy to have everyone talking about them


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> well, one thing for sure - they must be so happy to have everyone talking about them


and everyone seems happy to have something about them to talk about....for a group of people who want them to go away, folks seemed pretty consumed with them.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> and everyone seems happy to have something about them to talk about....for a group of people who want them to go away, folks seemed pretty consumed with them.


guilty.....I guess they're someone to talk about when nothing else is going on
and we're not allowed to talk politics here
As I'm sure you know, there is something interesting to talk about on that subject this AM


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> People in Europe ride bikes a lot more than in North America. The distances between places are closer and you can get through traffic much quicker. While I don't believe her account of things this part could make sense.


How much traffic is there at 3AM.


----------



## mkr

labelwhore04 said:


> That is weird. I didn't even know that, i thought her engagement ring was stolen. Who even cares about other jewellery in that case? Your engagement/wedding ring is the only one that matters. That's interesting that she left it at home, it definitely adds to the suspicion. Doesn't she wear it everywhere? She just happens to get "robbed" the one time she doesn't have her ring with her.


I would guess they lose their sentiment when you HAVE SO MANY OF THEM.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> How much traffic is there at 3AM.


I am wondering if Paris is like NY, a city that never sleeps. If that was their regular method of getting around it's feasible. The rest of her ever changing story is very hard to believe.


----------



## Florasun

dangerouscurves said:


> In Agatha Christie's books the concierges/butlers are the most calm people in the world. They have no expressions, no emotions and just do what they're told to do efficiently.



Like Jeeves, except Jeeves probably would have outsmarted the criminals.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> I am wondering if Paris is like NY, a city that never sleeps. If that was their regular method of getting around it's feasible. The rest of her ever changing story is very hard to believe.


Well they must have had invisible bikes cuz there was nothing on the cctv footage.


----------



## rockhollow

Kim might have had some of these on hand, soft and silky and easy to remove.


----------



## Florasun

Chagall said:


> That's the first thing I thought when I heard they referred to her that way.



Hasn't Kanye yet realized that his wife's notoriety has far outstripped his? The poor fellow can't admit to himself that he is the sideshow, not the main attraction. He needs attention like other people need air, but the monster he helped create is sucking it all up.


----------



## Deco

Chagall said:


> Other than if the robbery did happen but the K's were behind it. I still think this could have been set up by them to booster the publics fading interest. 'Where's the rappers wife'? Odd comment if that's an accurate account of what was said. I still think they may have been behind it for the sake of publicity and it didn't turn out quite how they expected. There are not many news stories that turn into such a circus with so many discrepancies.


I could still swallow staging a robbery for attention, but you cross a very serious line when you then file an insurance claim. Everyone here knows that I can write volumes on the ills of the k family and I think their brand of "entertainment" dangerously degrades culture and standards of decency and behavior, and assaults values. But I don't think they're criminals. Uneducated, vapid, narcissistic, vulgar, famewhorish, all of that, yes. But felons?  I've seen nothing to make me think that. How could whatever they gain from staging this robbery be worth choking to death their golden egg laying goose?  I'm not saying their character is above stooping this low. It's not. I just don't think this stunt makes any sense if you weigh the costs and benefits.  I can accept that the robbers weren't armed at all and no one was gagged or tied up. Maybe those details were embellished. Maybe Kim got home and her jewels were already stolen and they made this story up as window dressing for publicity and sympathy. But the whole thing being fake?  That's mass suicide. 

I should clarify that I believe if this is faked or pmk is behind it, it will be revealed. I don't think they can pull this off and get away with it.


----------



## mkr

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3487961
> 
> 
> Kim might have had some of these on hand, soft and silky and easy to remove.



It probably matches her Japanese toilet.


----------



## Florasun

berrydiva said:


> and everyone seems happy to have something about them to talk about....*for a group of people who want them to go away, folks seemed pretty consumed with them.*



Guilty as charged.


----------



## rockhollow

Florasun said:


> Guilty as charged.



me too!
it's cold and rainy out, I am home with not much to do before getting ready to go to my sister's for a fabulous Thanksgiving dinner. 
I doubt there's be any talk about the Kardashians there.
I come here and hang out for all my Kardashian news.


----------



## Chagall

Florasun said:


> Hasn't Kanye yet realized that his wife's notoriety has far outstripped his? The poor fellow can't admit to himself that he is the sideshow, not the main attraction. He needs attention like other people need air, but the monster he helped create is sucking it all up.


That must be hard for him with his personality.


mkr said:


> Well they must have had invisible bikes cuz there was nothing on the cctv footage.


No bikes either! Well that helps to back up a lot of our theories!


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> I could still swallow staging a robbery for attention, but you cross a very serious line when you then file an insurance claim. Everyone here knows that I can write volumes on the ills of the k family and I think their brand of "entertainment" dangerously degrades culture and standards of decency and behavior, and assaults values. But I don't think they're criminals. Uneducated, vapid, narcissistic, vulgar, famewhorish, all of that, yes. But felons?  I've seen nothing to make me think that. How could whatever they gain from staging this robbery be worth choking to death their golden egg laying goose?  I'm not saying their character is above stooping this low. It's not. I just don't think this stunt makes any sense if you weigh the costs and benefits.  I can accept that the robbers weren't armed at all and no one was gagged or tied up. Maybe those details were embellished. Maybe Kim got home and her jewels were already stolen and they made this story up as window dressing for publicity and sympathy. But the whole thing being fake?  That's mass suicide.
> 
> I should clarify that I believe if this is faked or pmk is behind it, it will be revealed. I don't think they can pull this off and get away with it.


I stated earlier that something happened and was hugely embellished! I'm not sure they would be smart enough to think through the ramifications if they were in any way involved. Some very smart people pull off criminal acts with no history of criminality in the past, and some desperate people don't look before they leap! Just because we can reason don't assume they can do the same. I agree with you it will eventually come out.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3487961
> 
> 
> Kim might have had some of these on hand, soft and silky and easy to remove.


----------



## cdtracing

I have decided that this whole mess is just one big F'ed up circus!!!!!  Everyone involved with this should have to wear a shock collar & everytime the lie or change their story....ZAP!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> I have decided that this whole mess is just one big F'ed up circus!!!!!  Everyone involved with this should have to wear a shock collar & everytime the lie or change their story....ZAP!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim bigger than Kanye?  As far as tabloid gossip is concerned or...?


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim bigger than Kanye?  As far as tabloid gossip is concerned or...?


@ss size


----------



## Esizzle

Last year, I had the misfortune of seeing of the Kardashian clan at Disneyland. They are all so short and ugly in person. Except for Khlozilla, she was BIG. 
Anyways, Kim's @ss is so big in person, I could not stop staring at it. She should tone it down a size or two for the implants.


----------



## CeeJay

Esizzle said:


> Last year, I had the misfortune of seeing of the Kardashian clan at Disneyland. They are all so short and ugly in person. Except for Khlozilla, she was BIG.
> Anyways, Kim's @ss is so big in person, I could not stop staring at it. She should tone it down a size or two for the implants.



I have a dear friend who works at one of the best well-known consignment houses in LA, so she has met Kim a number of times (before Kim put stuff up on eBay for her "charity").  She has told me that every time Kim would stop in, pretty much all work would come to a standstill because a) Kim always felt that she was worth ALL of their attention, but more importantly - b) ALL THE STAFF would be staring at the size of her a@@ in horror!!!  I laugh uncontrollably when my friend goes off about what a freak-show Kim's a@@ is and "how?" could anyone do that to herself!!


----------



## TC1

So, originally the concierge said the fake police came to the door with  "It's urgent, we must speak with Ms Kardashian". Now it's "where is the rappers wife?". 
This is all too much fake. Just like her a**


----------



## Chagall

Esizzle said:


> Last year, I had the misfortune of seeing of the Kardashian clan at Disneyland. They are all so short and ugly in person. Except for Khlozilla, she was BIG.
> Anyways, Kim's @ss is so big in person, I could not stop staring at it. She should tone it down a size or two for the implants.


She should remove the implants period and get a butt lift!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim bigger than Kanye?  As far as tabloid gossip is concerned or...?


In the land where people have no real idea and they're basing it on what they see in the tabloid gossip world.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Last year, I had the misfortune of seeing of the Kardashian clan at Disneyland. They are all so short and ugly in person. Except for Khlozilla, she was BIG.
> Anyways, Kim's @ss is so big in person, I could not stop staring at it. She should tone it down a size or two for the implants.


This should also be a sticky. It's not implants, it's a fat transfer.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> So, originally the concierge said the fake police came to the door with  "It's urgent, we must speak with Ms Kardashian". Now it's "where is the rappers wife?".
> This is all too much fake. Just like her a**


The concierge said nothing originally and still hasn't.. A gossip rag posted a story for clicks and giggles which you all lapped up.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> This should also be a sticky. It's not implants, it's a fat transfer.


Remove the transferred fat and get a butt lift.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Remove the transferred fat and get a butt lift.


Seems you can't remove it so easily. I questioned why she couldn't just get lipo but someone explained before why its not so simple. She effed herself up for life or until technology catches up.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> Seems you can't remove it so easily. I questioned why she couldn't just get lipo but someone explained before why its not so simple. She effed herself up for life or until technology catches up.


OMG there's nothing she can do about that eyesore? If they could remove the fat from one part of her body to go there why couldn't it in turn be removed from her butt?


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> OMG there's nothing she can do about that eyesore? If they could remove the fat from one part of her body to go there why couldn't it in turn be removed from her butt?


Think the explanation was that it may not result in the desired outcome... kind of best to leave it or risk it looking even more of a mess. The link below explains better than I can. 

https://www.realself.com/question/ukiah-ca-fat-transfer-reversed


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> Think the explanation was that it may not result in the desired outcome... kind of best to leave it or risk it looking even more of a mess. The link below explains better than I can.
> 
> https://www.realself.com/question/ukiah-ca-fat-transfer-reversed


Thanks for the link. It talks a lot about facial fat grafting and says if the result is distorted it's because a material other than fat has been use. I thought she would try and have it fixed after her pregnancy because she was obviously embarrassed about it (wearing long coats etc). Now I know why she hasn't.


----------



## Ceeyahd

This fat transferred into her a** from another part of her body? I had no idea one could cultivate and harvest fat for something like this. Do they do this for breast enlarge too? Where did all that fst come from? How do they shape it and make it stay in her rear end. Gross. I just honestly thought these girls were bottom heavy via genetics and had implants added.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pixiejenna

Alexenjie said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Kim gave Kanye back her original engagement ring when she got her new (so much bigger one). Like if she wanted the bigger one she had to give up the smaller one.
> 
> I think it was mean of Kim, who in my mind is not the best student or observer of normal human behavior, to throw the concierge under the bus for being calm under pressure, because he did not panic during the robbery. Everyone reacts differently to terrifying situations and sometimes people decide calm is their best chance of survival. Kim sounds like she went into panic with her reaction but I don't fault anyone for behavior under such stress. Kim feeling like the concierge was suspiciously calm is unfair to me, that doesn't mean he was in on it (though he could have been) I think most of us have no idea of how we would react with a gun pointed at us and our lives at risk. People's reactions can be all over the place.
> 
> The weirdest things to me about the robbery is the lack of video and the robbers getting away on bicycles. Somehow the bicycles just seems ridiculous to me given the circumstances but maybe that's because I don't know Paris.


I could totally see Kimbo flipping out and then being upset that the other person isn't also flipping out. She grew up in a bubble and can't handle any sort of real life stress without a total breakdown. I also agree that you don't know how one will react in this kind of situation until they are in it. I think most people will be calmer than they expected  themselves to be more of a  keep cool on the outside while thinking don't cr@p myself and panicking on the inside.

The bike get a way isn't surprising at all. Most of Europe walk/bike/public trans to get around. They don't drive around as much as we do in the US. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jayne1

Chagall said:


> She should remove the implants period and get a butt lift!


Might as well do it now, while she's taking a break from the world.


----------



## LemonDrop

I would love to see Kim's butt in real life. I would love to see them all in person. I was in a Whole Foods once when I was almost run over by some realty show camera crew. The insanity of it was sorta fun. I could only imagine all the cameras and paps and butts.


----------



## Chagall

Jayne1 said:


> Might as well do it now, while she's taking a break from the world.


Apparently it's not implants but a fat transfer and there is not much they can do to remove it. How nasty to be stuck with a caboose like that.


----------



## Chagall

pixiejenna said:


> I could totally see Kimbo flipping out and then being upset that the other person isn't also flipping out. She grew up in a bubble and can't handle any sort of real life stress without a total breakdown. I also agree that you don't know how one will react in this kind of situation until they are in it. I think most people will be calmer than they expected  themselves to be more of a  keep cool on the outside while thinking don't cr@p myself and panicking on the inside.
> 
> The bike get a way isn't surprising at all. Most of Europe walk/bike/public trans to get around. They don't drive around as much as we do in the US.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Europeans do use bikes and walk more than North Americans do. This may have something to do with them generally being fitter as a result of this. Many in European countries don't own cars.


----------



## tweegy

Decophile said:


> I could still swallow staging a robbery for attention, but you cross a very serious line when you then file an insurance claim. Everyone here knows that I can write volumes on the ills of the k family and I think their brand of "entertainment" dangerously degrades culture and standards of decency and behavior, and assaults values. But I don't think they're criminals. Uneducated, vapid, narcissistic, vulgar, famewhorish, all of that, yes. But felons?  I've seen nothing to make me think that. How could whatever they gain from staging this robbery be worth choking to death their golden egg laying goose?  I'm not saying their character is above stooping this low. It's not. I just don't think this stunt makes any sense if you weigh the costs and benefits.  I can accept that the robbers weren't armed at all and no one was gagged or tied up. Maybe those details were embellished. Maybe Kim got home and her jewels were already stolen and they made this story up as window dressing for publicity and sympathy. But the whole thing being fake?  That's mass suicide.
> 
> I should clarify that I believe if this is faked or pmk is behind it, it will be revealed. I don't think they can pull this off and get away with it.



The truth always comes out. *IF* they faked this, it's a big job with many people being involved...someone will talk..


----------



## prettyprincess

I bet the K clan is fuming at ***** right now


----------



## Glitterandstuds

tweegy said:


> The truth always comes out. *IF* they faked this, it's a big job with many people being involved...someone will talk..


Yup & IF they did fake it no way they recover


----------



## AECornell

I was thinking they used bikes because 1) a car would have traceable plates or identifying marks and 2) a bike doesn't make any noise leaving to be discreet


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> This fat transferred into her a** from another part of her body? I had no idea one could cultivate and harvest fat for something like this. Do they do this for breast enlarge too? Where did all that fst come from? How do they shape it and make it stay in her rear end. Gross. I just honestly thought these girls were bottom heavy via genetics and had implants added.


Fat transfers isn't new.  It's just called a Brazilian butt lift. They lipo fat from one part of your body and push it into another. Breast enlargements are implants as far as I know....who knows if it's possible to do the same. Go check out Dr Miami's website to see before and afters. They're hardly bottom heavy genetically.


----------



## berrydiva

When I hear the word bike in a setting like Paris, I think a moped type bike not a bicycle.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Oop.  


Looks like all the tricks, bells and whistles have finally come to light in the world of Kim Kardashian’s fame and the media’s obsession with the family that became famous for a sex tape.  

Recently the whole world lost their minds when it was reported that Kim Kardashian was held at gun point in Paris, France. She allegedly lost millions of dollars worth in jewelry, media has reported several different amounts from 9 to 11 million dollars. At this time no official amount has been released. 

Questionable sources are now reporting that the whole thing was allegedly a set up and unfortunately for Kim the rumors are coming from the actual production team from “Keeping Up With The Kardashians”, which is no laughing matter. Kardashian allegedly confessed to her production crew that she faked the whole thing for publicity for the already over exposed show. Upon hearing the news the network took swift action and the show that has been on air for the last 12 years may now be coming to an end. 

Advertisement

AdChoices
E network released a statement recently regarding the chaos surrounding the robbery and their number 1 show confirming production has stopped saying  “no decision has been made as to when production will resume,”  employees of the show claim  that production will never resume because the show as of now has been canceled.

Kardashian  reportedly isn’t holding back details on the stunt and singing like a kid who just got caught with 80 pounds of crack, because a production assistant of the show claims that during Kim’s filmed confession which is also said to be her final appearance on the Reality TV show,  implied that her famous husband Kanye West was partially at fault and that she is extremely remorseful for her actions. and riddled with guilt.

“I didn’t even know what we did was against Paris law. I just want to rewind my life. I’m not interested in any insurance money now, so people need to get over saying this is illegal.”  Kim confessed in her interview. 

As of now Kardashian has reportedly ditched all of her future appearances and has pretty much vanished from her social media platforms. An alleged  NDA  agreement with E network is said to be preventing her from revealing the details of the publicity stunt gone horribly wrong until the network airs the last episode of the hit reality TV show. 

France officials are said to be outraged with the whole ordeal claiming that Kardashian’s antics on social media caused her to be “robbed” and they aren’t taking the stunt lightly and are aggressively pursuing the incident at this time to get to the bottom of what really happened. 

“It was really the celebrity who was targeted, with possessions that had been seen and noticed via social media, and it was these goods that the attackers targeted,”  Paris officials said Wednesday 

With the new information coming to light one could understand why Kim Kardashian has decided to take a hiatus from being in the spotlight  and if France is anything like Italy in the case of Amanda Knox this isn’t going to just go away for the famous reality TV star turned business mogul.  Non American judicial systems all work differently and at this time it doesn’t appear that Paris is going to let this go until the “truth” comes out. 

Reporting a false crime is illegal in most countries. I am not sure why that wasn’t taken into consideration before the alleged publicity stunt was carried out.  

Prison won’t look good on Kim.  She’s not a New Jersey Housewife.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57f94752e4b0d786aa52b41e


----------



## hedgwin99

sdkitty said:


> this is seeming more and more fishy
> If this was an insurance scam, I hope they get nailed
> And insurance companies are pretty aggressive, esp with a huge claim like this



Did KK took out insurance that huge diamond ring? Or any of her precious gems for that matter? She does not seem to surround by people who can offer sensible advices to her


----------



## Chagall

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Oop.
> 
> 
> Looks like all the tricks, bells and whistles have finally come to light in the world of Kim Kardashian’s fame and the media’s obsession with the family that became famous for a sex tape.
> 
> Recently the whole world lost their minds when it was reported that Kim Kardashian was held at gun point in Paris, France. She allegedly lost millions of dollars worth in jewelry, media has reported several different amounts from 9 to 11 million dollars. At this time no official amount has been released.
> 
> Questionable sources are now reporting that the whole thing was allegedly a set up and unfortunately for Kim the rumors are coming from the actual production team from “Keeping Up With The Kardashians”, which is no laughing matter. Kardashian allegedly confessed to her production crew that she faked the whole thing for publicity for the already over exposed show. Upon hearing the news the network took swift action and the show that has been on air for the last 12 years may now be coming to an end.
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> AdChoices
> E network released a statement recently regarding the chaos surrounding the robbery and their number 1 show confirming production has stopped saying  “no decision has been made as to when production will resume,”  employees of the show claim  that production will never resume because the show as of now has been canceled.
> 
> Kardashian  reportedly isn’t holding back details on the stunt and singing like a kid who just got caught with 80 pounds of crack, because a production assistant of the show claims that during Kim’s filmed confession which is also said to be her final appearance on the Reality TV show,  implied that her famous husband Kanye West was partially at fault and that she is extremely remorseful for her actions. and riddled with guilt.
> 
> “I didn’t even know what we did was against Paris law. I just want to rewind my life. I’m not interested in any insurance money now, so people need to get over saying this is illegal.”  Kim confessed in her interview.
> 
> As of now Kardashian has reportedly ditched all of her future appearances and has pretty much vanished from her social media platforms. An alleged  NDA  agreement with E network is said to be preventing her from revealing the details of the publicity stunt gone horribly wrong until the network airs the last episode of the hit reality TV show.
> 
> France officials are said to be outraged with the whole ordeal claiming that Kardashian’s antics on social media caused her to be “robbed” and they aren’t taking the stunt lightly and are aggressively pursuing the incident at this time to get to the bottom of what really happened.
> 
> “It was really the celebrity who was targeted, with possessions that had been seen and noticed via social media, and it was these goods that the attackers targeted,”  Paris officials said Wednesday
> 
> With the new information coming to light one could understand why Kim Kardashian has decided to take a hiatus from being in the spotlight  and if France is anything like Italy in the case of Amanda Knox this isn’t going to just go away for the famous reality TV star turned business mogul.  Non American judicial systems all work differently and at this time it doesn’t appear that Paris is going to let this go until the “truth” comes out.
> 
> Reporting a false crime is illegal in most countries. I am not sure why that wasn’t taken into consideration before the alleged publicity stunt was carried out.
> 
> Prison won’t look good on Kim.  She’s not a New Jersey Housewife.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57f94752e4b0d786aa52b41e


Thank you for posting that!


----------



## Hobbsy

Is it April Fool's Day??!!!!


----------



## AECornell

Just like the rest of the stories, I'm not believing anything until I hear it from the horse's mouth


----------



## Florasun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim bigger than Kanye?  As far as tabloid gossip is concerned or...?


Google search result numbers. She gets more than twice as many hits as he does.


----------



## bag-mania

Whoa. The Huffington Post is incredibly irresponsible having that article on its site. It was picked up almost word for word from yournewswire.com, a conspiracy website well known for not letting the truth interfere with a good story. Take everything there with a big grain of salt.


----------



## Esizzle

I know I can look it up on google but seriously don't want to go read through any kardashian articles tonight. Does anyone know why Kim's big shiny body guard wasn't with her the night of the alleged robbery? I just ask because what is she paying him for if he isn't with her 24/7. And how convenient for the thugs to attack her the one night her bodyguard isn't with her


----------



## Esizzle

As for Kim's @ss, if it is fat and not implants, how saggy would it be when Kim isn't wearing spanx? Ew the fat would be so flabby and squishy!!


----------



## Jayne1

KrisJ and Khloe not filming? Why did we think they could go a few days without the camera? According to People, who usually get it from the horse's mouth, so to speak, the rest of the family is filming.

_WHAT DOES THIS MEAN FOR KUWTK?

E! has stopped production on Keeping Up with the Kardashians in the wake of Kim‘s Paris robbery, a spokesperson from the network said in a statement to PEOPLE, Thursday._

_The statement read, “Kim’s well-being is our core focus right now. No decision has been made as to when production will resume.”_

_*Two sources told PEOPLE, however, that filming continued with other family members. Said one, “Kim’s family filmed this week. Kim did not and she is not ready to film. Filming has been halted and won’t resume until Kim is ready. There is no stress for Kim to resume filming.* Everyone is understanding.”_

Of course Khloe is understanding.  More screen-time for her!  Sorry, that was mean.

http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian-robbery-questions-answered/


----------



## bag-mania

Esizzle said:


> I know I can look it up on google but seriously don't want to go read through any kardashian articles tonight. Does anyone know why Kim's big shiny body guard wasn't with her the night of the alleged robbery? I just ask because what is she paying him for if he isn't with her 24/7. And how convenient for the thugs to attack her the one night her bodyguard isn't with her



I believe the bodyguard was with Kim's sisters at a club nearby. Nobody has said why there was only one bodyguard hired to protect all of them yet.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

bag-mania said:


> Whoa. The Huffington Post is incredibly irresponsible having that article on its site. It was picked up almost word for word from yournewswire.com, a conspiracy website well known for not letting the truth interfere with a good story. Take everything there with a big grain of salt.



Well, Huffington post DOES have a footnote that these stories are directly from the contributors forum and not controlled by Huffington Post, in their defense.


----------



## berrydiva

Florasun said:


> Google search result numbers. She gets more than twice as many hits as he does.


Because of tabloid gossip. Lol. Only in the world of gossip is she bigger than him. Without him, they lose their connections they've recently acquired.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Because of tabloid gossip. Lol. Only in the world of gossip is she bigger than him. Without him, they lose their connections they've recently acquired.


In my opinion, when Kim first started dating Kanye, he was a much bigger and respected celeb. He was considered a "catch" and thats why Satan Jr. encouraged Kim to date Kanye so soon after announcing divorce from Kris. But now, the kardashians have dragged Kanye down to their level. His music sucks and his fame seeking thirst sucks. They are both on the same level now.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> In my opinion, when Kim first started dating Kanye, he was a much bigger and respected celeb. He was considered a "catch" and thats why Satan Jr. encouraged Kim to date Kanye so soon after announcing divorce from Kris. But now, the kardashians have dragged Kanye down to their level. His music sucks and his fame seeking thirst sucks. They are both on the same level now.


Obviously, your opinion but wrong even though you are perfectly entitled to your opinion. Lol. Kanye's music doesn't suck and I'm going to assume you don't listen to hip hop beyond top 40. Kanye and Kim were a thing way before her marriage to Hump.  Kanye was chasing a Jay-Z/Beyoncé type situation.  No one ever considered Kanye a catch...he's always been a bit off. Kanye can absolutely separate himself from them and still be Kanye because he's a architect of modern hip hop. In the world of gossip, Kim is bigger. In the real world, that's not the case.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm still seeing commercials for the show to start this month.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Obviously, your opinion but wrong even though you are perfectly entitled to your opinion. Lol. Kanye's music doesn't suck and I'm going to assume you don't listen to hip hop beyond top 40. Kanye and Kim were a thing way before her marriage to Hump.  Kanye was chasing a Jay-Z/Beyoncé type situation.  No one ever considered Kanye a catch...he's always been a bit off. Kanye can absolutely separate himself from them and still be Kanye because he's a architect of modern hip hop. In the world of gossip, Kim is bigger. In the real world, that's not the case.


ok agree with you about Kanye going for the Bey/Jayz situation. Disagree about Kanye's music. I loved everything up until Watch the throne. Yeezus and Life of pablo - cant stand them. Graduation is one of my top favorites.


----------



## yajaira

Florasun said:


> Google search result numbers. She gets more than twice as many hits as he does.


Ya but only because she made a porno


----------



## cdtracing

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Oop.
> 
> 
> Looks like all the tricks, bells and whistles have finally come to light in the world of Kim Kardashian’s fame and the media’s obsession with the family that became famous for a sex tape.
> 
> Recently the whole world lost their minds when it was reported that Kim Kardashian was held at gun point in Paris, France. She allegedly lost millions of dollars worth in jewelry, media has reported several different amounts from 9 to 11 million dollars. At this time no official amount has been released.
> 
> Questionable sources are now reporting that the whole thing was allegedly a set up and unfortunately for Kim the rumors are coming from the actual production team from “Keeping Up With The Kardashians”, which is no laughing matter. Kardashian allegedly confessed to her production crew that she faked the whole thing for publicity for the already over exposed show. Upon hearing the news the network took swift action and the show that has been on air for the last 12 years may now be coming to an end.
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> AdChoices
> E network released a statement recently regarding the chaos surrounding the robbery and their number 1 show confirming production has stopped saying  “no decision has been made as to when production will resume,”  employees of the show claim  that production will never resume because the show as of now has been canceled.
> 
> Kardashian  reportedly isn’t holding back details on the stunt and singing like a kid who just got caught with 80 pounds of crack, because a production assistant of the show claims that during Kim’s filmed confession which is also said to be her final appearance on the Reality TV show,  implied that her famous husband Kanye West was partially at fault and that she is extremely remorseful for her actions. and riddled with guilt.
> 
> “I didn’t even know what we did was against Paris law. I just want to rewind my life. I’m not interested in any insurance money now, so people need to get over saying this is illegal.”  Kim confessed in her interview.
> 
> As of now Kardashian has reportedly ditched all of her future appearances and has pretty much vanished from her social media platforms. An alleged  NDA  agreement with E network is said to be preventing her from revealing the details of the publicity stunt gone horribly wrong until the network airs the last episode of the hit reality TV show.
> 
> France officials are said to be outraged with the whole ordeal claiming that Kardashian’s antics on social media caused her to be “robbed” and they aren’t taking the stunt lightly and are aggressively pursuing the incident at this time to get to the bottom of what really happened.
> 
> “It was really the celebrity who was targeted, with possessions that had been seen and noticed via social media, and it was these goods that the attackers targeted,”  Paris officials said Wednesday
> 
> With the new information coming to light one could understand why Kim Kardashian has decided to take a hiatus from being in the spotlight  and if France is anything like Italy in the case of Amanda Knox this isn’t going to just go away for the famous reality TV star turned business mogul.  Non American judicial systems all work differently and at this time it doesn’t appear that Paris is going to let this go until the “truth” comes out.
> 
> Reporting a false crime is illegal in most countries. I am not sure why that wasn’t taken into consideration before the alleged publicity stunt was carried out.
> 
> Prison won’t look good on Kim.  She’s not a New Jersey Housewife.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57f94752e4b0d786aa52b41e



Looks like Huffpost has taken this story down.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> ok agree with you about Kanye going for the Bey/Jayz situation. Disagree about Kanye's music. I loved everything up until Watch the throne. Yeezus and Life of pablo - cant stand them. Graduation is one of my top favorites.


Exactly my point....Pablo was basically an album encompassing his songs across his best albums. You can take any of those songs and stick it on a previous album and it will fit.  That is not easy to do for an artist. But if you think his music sucks after WTT, I can totally understand because Yeezus wasn't exactly commercial and didn't have many top 40 worthy tracks. Pablo speaks stronger to Kanye fans. Plus he didn't make a porno which you don't seem to be taking into account.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Exactly my point....Pablo was basically an album encompassing his songs across his best albums. You can take any of those songs and stick it on a previous album and it will fit.  That is not easy to do for an artist. But if you think his music sucks after WTT, I can totally understand because Yeezus wasn't exactly commercial and didn't have many top 40 worthy tracks. Pablo speaks stronger to Kanye fans. Plus he didn't make a porno which you don't seem to be taking into account.


LOL wait what does the porno have to do with the music?


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> LOL wait what does the porno have to do with the music?


The porno has to do with with the amount of Google hits she gets vs him. That was your original premise, no?


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> The porno has to do with with the amount of Google hits she gets vs him. That was your original premise, no?


oh yes lol. The porno definitely helps with the google hits.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh at this point unless a statement was issued from the French agencies investing the robbery whatever is written is total garbage. Just another person selling stories to get paid. I'm not even waiting to hear from the horses mouth because all she dose is lie. I'm waiting for the results of the investigation to come out.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I'm still seeing commercials for the show to start this month.


I thought they weren't filming?


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> I thought they weren't filming?


I don't know. I don't watch their show. But the commercials are still running for the show to come on this month...Oct 20 something.  Maybe they'll just show what they have already filmed.


----------



## Vienna

Esizzle said:


> I know I can look it up on google but seriously don't want to go read through any kardashian articles tonight. Does anyone know why Kim's big shiny body guard wasn't with her the night of the alleged robbery? I just ask because what is she paying him for if he isn't with her 24/7. And how convenient for the thugs to attack her the one night her bodyguard isn't with her



I've read it's because she sent her bodyguard to the club that night with her sister.


----------



## VickyB

Chagall said:


> OMG there's nothing she can do about that eyesore? If they could remove the fat from one part of her body to go there why couldn't it in turn be removed from her butt?



She is stuck with that trunk.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Fat transfers isn't new.  It's just called a Brazilian butt lift. They lipo fat from one part of your body and push it into another. Breast enlargements are implants as far as I know....who knows if it's possible to do the same. Go check out Dr Miami's website to see before and afters. They're hardly bottom heavy genetically.


Thank you so much for this pic! Cheesy d-list slags then and still now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> How much traffic is there at 3AM.


It's Paris, so it's kinda like NYC, always people out and traffic, coupled with the fact it was during PFW.  More people out and about than usual


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I don't know. I don't watch their show. But the commercials are still running for the show to come on this month...Oct 20 something.  Maybe they'll just show what they have already filmed.


 I have never watched their show either lol. I just wondered because it was reported that production of their show was halted, perhaps permanently. You really can't believe anything you read about them. So many conflicting stories it's ridiculous. I hear the music from the Twilight Zone wafting through the air again haha.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> and everyone seems happy to have something about them to talk about....for a group of people who want them to go away, folks seemed pretty consumed with them.



They're this.


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-mania said:


> Whoa. The Huffington Post is incredibly irresponsible having that article on its site. It was picked up almost word for word from yournewswire.com, a conspiracy website well known for not letting the truth interfere with a good story. Take everything there with a big grain of salt.



I was shocked when I read it on the HP; it was so obviously concocted.  Has the HP descended to these levels?   
When a major crime happens in NY, the police generally give updates.  I'm surprised the Paris police don't do the same, especially in this case where so many false rumors are going around.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> and everyone seems happy to have something about them to talk about....for a group of people who want them to go away, folks seemed pretty consumed with them.


You are a very active member in the celebrity forums. Just saying haha.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/rob-kardashian-slammed-flaunting-diamond-9005487

My god. Does this family have half a brain between them. Maybe he does really hate his big sis lol.


----------



## lizmil

I won't click the link. Is he running around with a big diamond?

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

So she's going to have that


berrydiva said:


> Because of tabloid gossip. Lol. Only in the world of gossip is she bigger than him. Without him, they lose their connections they've recently acquired.


Without Kanye Kim is nothing.  If she has any credibility, she got it from him.  That's not saying much but Kanye is legit talented and earned his fame and fortune.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Looks like Huffpost has taken this story down.


Good idea.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hobbsy said:


> Is it April Fool's Day??!!!!



Maybe she thought it was in France


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> I don't know. I don't watch their show. But the commercials are still running for the show to come on this month...Oct 20 something.  Maybe they'll just show what they have already filmed.



According to Variety the new episodes they're going to show is the second half of season 12. They were already produced.

Unfortunately, the Kardashians will likely be around to annoy us for awhile. E! signed a $100 million deal with them last year that will take the show through 2018.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> They might not have known her by name.  They were aware of her high profile husband and knew she had jewelry and was home alone that evening.
> 
> How is that even possible.
> 
> Hey let's rob that rapper's wife.
> Who is she?
> The rich rapper's wife dumb@ss.
> Oh okay let's do it.
> 
> They're trying to act like Kim did not attract any attention to herself by flaunting her wealth.  They're just robbing a rich rapper's wife.




as if she is the ONLY "rich rapper's wife" in the world!  LOL     i wonder how all the other women of rich rappers manage to keep all their jewelry when they go somewhere! 



LemonDrop said:


> The whole "where is the rappers wife?" sort of blows the "posting too much on socIal media" thing out of the water. If they were targeting her based on her social media, following her as paps or tracking her based on her social media, I would think they would naturally refer to her as Kim Kardashian. Calling her the "rappers wife" makes me think they were hired to do a job by someone else. They knew little about her.
> 
> *I wonder if Kanye did this, maybe even without Kim's knowledge*.




right hand not knowing what the left is doing?   as we say her in the South - he knows kim couldn't carry water in a bucket without spilling it!  





berrydiva said:


> and everyone seems happy to have something about them to talk about....for a group of people who want them to go away, folks seemed pretty consumed with them.




oh hunni! bless your heart.  there is just no way i can see stupidity and NOT speak on it!  it's the first rule of a true Southern Belle!


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> According to Variety the new episodes they're going to show is the second half of season 12. They were already produced.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Kardashians will likely be around to annoy us for awhile. E! signed a $100 million deal with them last year that will take the show through 2018.


WHAT????

F


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> According to Variety the new episodes they're going to show is the second half of season 12. They were already produced.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Kardashians will likely be around to annoy us for awhile. E! signed a $100 million deal with them last year that will take the show through 2018.


Are there no loopholes for E to get out of this deal in view of the public reaction to this latest event. A lot of people would not watch anymore.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> Europeans do use bikes and walk more than North Americans do. This may have something to do with them generally being fitter as a result of this. *Many in European countries don't own cars.*


True! I'm over 30 and never owned a car (yet). I do have a driving license but I always lived in bigger cities so I could get around via public transportation or bike. There's no need for a car (especially not a SUV).


beekmanhill said:


> I was shocked when I read it on the HP; it was so obviously concocted.  Has the HP descended to these levels?
> When a major crime happens in NY, the police generally give updates.  I'm surprised the Paris police don't do the same, especially in this case where so many false rumors are going around.


As I said before, police in Europe handles this a bit differently. In order to not hinder the investigation they won't give out any details until they can be sure it doesn't tip off the robbers. And unlike in the US not everything surrounding a criminal case is open for the public. Hence no name of the concierge. This is sensible information. The general motto is "Innocent until proven guilty". It's to avoid people and the public jumping to conclusions hastily (like we do with Kim K) and accuse the wrong people of the crime like the 18 year old kid in the US that got blamed for a rape (I think it was rape) and then it turned out it was someone else.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chagall said:


> Are there no loopholes for E to get out of this deal in view of the public reaction to this latest event. A lot of people would not watch anymore.



Most contracts have "integrity" type clauses but seeing as how they are famous from being ratchet they probably skipped that because ratchetness is what's entertaining their viewers


----------



## beekmanhill

BagBerry13 said:


> True! I'm over 30 and never owned a car (yet). I do have a driving license but I always lived in bigger cities so I could get around via public transportation or bike. There's no need for a car (especially not a SUV).
> 
> As I said before, police in Europe handles this a bit differently. In order to not hinder the investigation they won't give out any details until they can be sure it doesn't tip off the robbers. And unlike in the US not everything surrounding a criminal case is open for the public. Hence no name of the concierge. This is sensible information. The general motto is "Innocent until proven guilty". It's to avoid people and the public jumping to conclusions hastily (like we do with Kim K) and accuse the wrong people of the crime like the 18 year old kid in the US that got blamed for a rape (I think it was rape) and then it turned out it was someone else.



Releasing videos in the latest bombing in NYC in the Chelsea neighborhood is what allowed police to apprehend him quickly and to find the two people who picked up the other bag containing a potential bomb.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> True! I'm over 30 and never owned a car (yet). I do have a driving license but I always lived in bigger cities so I could get around via public transportation or bike. There's no need for a car (especially not a SUV).
> 
> As I said before, police in Europe handles this a bit differently. In order to not hinder the investigation they won't give out any details until they can be sure it doesn't tip off the robbers. And unlike in the US not everything surrounding a criminal case is open for the public. Hence no name of the concierge. This is sensible information. The general motto is "Innocent until proven guilty". It's to avoid people and the public jumping to conclusions hastily (like we do with Kim K) and accuse the wrong people of the crime like the 18 year old kid in the US that got blamed for a rape (I think it was rape) and then it turned out it was someone else.


Well I'm way over 30 and have never owned a car. I take transport and taxis and ride my bike. I'm happy to leave a smaller footprint environmentally.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> as if she is the ONLY "rich rapper's wife" in the world!  LOL     i wonder how all the other women of rich rappers manage to keep all their jewelry when they go somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right hand not knowing what the left is doing?   as we say her in the South - he knows kim couldn't carry water in a bucket without spilling it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh hunni! bless your heart.  there is just no way i can see stupidity and NOT speak on it!  it's the first rule of a true Southern Belle!



Tell it, Sistah!!! 
I think other "rich Rapper's wives" travel with a whole security team, not just one body guard.  Her lack of security while traveling is what I can't fathom.  I'm not convinced her jewelry is even real.  Anyone see a certificate from an accredited Gemological Institution???


----------



## BagBerry13

beekmanhill said:


> Releasing videos in the latest bombing in NYC in the Chelsea neighborhood is what allowed police to apprehend him quickly and to find the two people who picked up the other bag containing a potential bomb.


Well, that might tell you that there are either no videos, the police is still going through them themselves or there's nothing identifiable or recognisable on there to show to the public.


Chagall said:


> Well I'm way over 30 and have never owned a car. I take transport and taxis and ride my bike. I'm happy to leave a smaller footprint environmentally.


Yeah, when I talked to a friend from the US she made me realise how non-existent public transportation is there. I mean I understand that it makes no sense in the fly-over states where you've got a farm every 10 km but even big cities like LA have very minimal public transportation. I was kind of shocked. I thought everyone of the major cities would have a metro system similar to New York or at least an extended bus network. This explains why Americans leave such a huge footprint with their cars.
I do have my eyes on a nice (but expensive) bike for next year (when I can afford it). I get almost as excited over this as others do with cars.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> According to Variety the new episodes they're going to show is the second half of season 12. They were already produced.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Kardashians will likely be around to annoy us for awhile. E! signed a $100 million deal with them last year that will take the show through 2018.



I would think E! could out of the contract if they wanted to if, indeed, this was a publicity stunt gone terribly wrong & laws were broken.  But it does make sense for them to go ahead & run the episodes they have already shot.  May be a way for them to see if people will stop watching the show since obviously there won't be anything about the Paris incident in them.


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> Are there no loopholes for E to get out of this deal in view of the public reaction to this latest event. A lot of people would not watch anymore.



Possibly. But that's for the lawyers to figure out. E! could just be waiting to see whether this all blows over in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I would think E! could out of the contract if they wanted to if, indeed, this was a publicity stunt gone terribly wrong & laws were broken.  But it does make sense for them to go ahead & run the episodes they have already shot.  May be a way for them to see if people will stop watching the show since obviously there won't be anything about the Paris incident in them.


But people will watch, hoping for something juicy.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, that might tell you that there are either no videos, the police is still going through them themselves or there's nothing identifiable or recognisable on there to show to the public.
> 
> Yeah, when I talked to a friend from the US she made me realise how non-existent public transportation is there. I mean I understand that it makes no sense in the fly-over states where you've got a farm every 10 km but even big cities like LA have very minimal public transportation. I was kind of shocked. I thought everyone of the major cities would have a metro system similar to New York or at least an extended bus network. This explains why Americans leave such a huge footprint with their cars.
> I do have my eyes on a nice (but expensive) bike for next year (when I can afford it). I get almost as excited over this as others do with cars.


Well I'm in Canada and the transportation system in the big cities I have lived in was great. I don't know about the states but I would have thought theirs would be also. When I lived in Toronto none of my friends had cars, one of the reasons being that in downtown Toronto it was next to impossible to get a parking spot and the traffic was brutal getting anywhere. It was much more pleasant to sit with a good book and let the TTC do all the work. The buses and subway took you close to anywhere you wanted to go. Good luck with your new bike, mine is getting up there in years lol.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> But people will watch, hoping for something juicy.



I'm sure they will but I won't be one of them.  I don't watch the show & have no intention of starting now.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> Well I'm in Canada and the transportation system in the big cities I have lived in was great. I don't know about the states but I would have thought theirs would be also. When I lived in Toronto none of my friends had cars, one of the reasons being that in downtown Toronto it was *next to impossible to get a parking spot* and the traffic was brutal getting anywhere. It was much more pleasant to sit with a good book and let the TTC do all the work. The buses and subway took you close to anywhere you wanted to go. Good luck with your new bike, mine is getting up there in years lol.


This is the reason most people don't have one in big cities because you either don't get a parking spot or have to pay huge amounts to get in a car park. So if I should ever get a car it would be a small one like a Mini Cooper. This way you can fit even into the small spaces. 
To be on topic, I think Kim K would never take public transportation. Ever!


----------



## CeeJay

The latest on the Daily Mail: 


Police hunting the armed gang who robbed Kim Kardashian of millions of pounds worth of jewellery have discovered a vital clue.

A gemstone dropped outside the Paris hotel where she was targeted could provide vital DNA evidence in an investigation which has so far made little progress, despite being the centre of global media interest.

‘A piece of stolen jewellery was found close to the block, and was presumably dropped by the gang,’ a source close to the investigation revealed. ‘It suggests that the criminals may have made mistakes because they were in such a hurry.’

The news came as the 35-year-old reality TV star filed a £4.5 million insurance claim for the stolen items, including a £3.2 million engagement ring presented to her by rapper husband Kanye West. She is also set to seek a fortune in compensation to cover trauma and lost earnings.

*The source confirmed that Ms Kardashian ‘is beginning civil action in order to recover losses’.*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Kardashian-s-jewel-raiders.html#ixzz4MbKbLtvO


----------



## bag-mania

Civil action? Who is she planning to sue for compensation, the no name hotel?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Peachysweet2013 said:


> Oop.
> 
> 
> Looks like all the tricks, bells and whistles have finally come to light in the world of Kim Kardashian’s fame and the media’s obsession with



Damn.

Also strange, that article has been deleted.


----------



## mrsinsyder

mkr said:


> But people will watch, hoping for something juicy.


I agree, I've never watched but I would if all this was going down, LOL.


----------



## Esizzle

How do you do civil lawsuit for a robbery? Lol
Who is she going to sue for "trauma"? The robbers? Just gets weirder and weirder


----------



## Esizzle

Chagall said:


> Well I'm in Canada and the transportation system in the big cities I have lived in was great. I don't know about the states but I would have thought theirs would be also. When I lived in Toronto none of my friends had cars, one of the reasons being that in downtown Toronto it was next to impossible to get a parking spot and the traffic was brutal getting anywhere. It was much more pleasant to sit with a good book and let the TTC do all the work. The buses and subway took you close to anywhere you wanted to go. Good luck with your new bike, mine is getting up there in years lol.


America is so big that it varies greatly. In some big names cities like NY and Chicago most people don't have a car. But then in LA (and many other "big" cities), people prefer to have cars. The city I live in is big but public transport is lacking so mostly everyone has a car. 
But robbers escaping on mopeds make sense. It would be silly to have a car and get stuck in Paris traffic while with 10 million dollars of jewelry with them lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> Well I'm in Canada and the transportation system in the big cities I have lived in was great. I don't know about the states but I would have thought theirs would be also. When I lived in Toronto none of my friends had cars, one of the reasons being that in downtown Toronto it was next to impossible to get a parking spot and the traffic was brutal getting anywhere. It was much more pleasant to sit with a good book and let the TTC do all the work. The buses and subway took you close to anywhere you wanted to go. Good luck with your new bike, mine is getting up there in years lol.



I lived in LA for a little over 5 years and can say that the public transit there is truly below par. Places are quite far from each other, and the buses and trains are not that conducive. Going from one neighborhood to another by, say, bus takes like an hour, eg from downtown LA to Santa Monica. I was pleasantly surprised by the public transport system upon moving to Europe, you just step out and get on the tram/train.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Esizzle said:


> America is so big that it varies greatly. In some big names cities like NY and Chicago most people don't have a car. But then in LA (and many other "big" cities), people prefer to have cars. The city I live in is big but public transport is lacking so mostly everyone has a car.
> But robbers escaping on mopeds make sense. It would be silly to have a car and get stuck in Paris traffic while with 10 million dollars of jewelry with them lol



Cars also have license plates which are identifiable.


----------



## Chagall

Esizzle said:


> America is so big that it varies greatly. In some big names cities like NY and Chicago most people don't have a car. But then in LA (and many other "big" cities), people prefer to have cars. The city I live in is big but public transport is lacking so mostly everyone has a car.
> But robbers escaping on mopeds make sense. It would be silly to have a car and get stuck in Paris traffic while with 10 million dollars of jewelry with them lol


Escaping on bikes is one think that does make sense. They wouldn't get stuck in traffic. It does sound a bit odd to people who live in cities where people don't bike as much.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> You are a very active member in the celebrity forums. Just saying haha.


I am but I'm not constantly complaining about wanting them to go away while posting "articles" about them or lapping up any piece of gossip. Lol. The reaction yous guys have to the gossip is thoroughly entertaining to me.


----------



## beekmanhill

Apparently the Dept of Tourism awards a designation of "palace" to hotels that pass very strict criteria, including security.   Kim's hotel did not have this designation. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/09/fashion/kim-kardashian-hotel-paris-robbery.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, that might tell you that there are either no videos, the police is still going through them themselves or there's nothing identifiable or recognisable on there to show to the public.
> 
> Yeah, when I talked to a friend from the US she made me realise how non-existent public transportation is there. I mean I understand that it makes no sense in the fly-over states where you've got a farm every 10 km but even big cities like LA have very minimal public transportation. I was kind of shocked. I thought everyone of the major cities would have a metro system similar to New York or at least an extended bus network. This explains why Americans leave such a huge footprint with their cars.
> I do have my eyes on a nice (but expensive) bike for next year (when I can afford it). I get almost as excited over this as others do with cars.



They're not into public transportation there because it would be bad business for oil companies. They even make cars that drink gasoline twice as much as cars made in Europe.


----------



## CeeJay

dangerouscurves said:


> They're not into public transportation there because it would be bad business for oil companies. They even make cars that drink gasoline twice as much as cars made in Europe.



Yup, there is a reason why there is no major mass transportation in the LA area, and yes .. it has to do not only with the Oil companies, but also with the Tire companies!  If you look up the history of the freeway systems out here, they talk about it .. and mind you, there used to be a big Train presence out here until these conglomerates bought them up and then dismantled them.  

That being said, they are trying to put in light rail systems (BART - San Francisco and the GOLD Line - LA), but unfortunately, so many people are used to driving out here that it looks like they don't have full occupancy (talking about the LA system - when I lived in Pasadena, the train was NEVER full).  Sad, but also with the earthquakes, folks are concerned about derailments, etc.  It sucks being in that traffic though, and you NEVER know how long it's going to take you to go from point A to point B (unless of course, you look at the SigAlert!).


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> I am but I'm not constantly complaining about wanting them to go away while posting "articles" about them or lapping up any piece of gossip. Lol. The reaction yous guys have to the gossip is thoroughly entertaining to me.


I only know what I have read on this forum. That her butt was formed by fat, not implants (thanks for that very informed info) I had no idea! I've personally never watched their show or even read magazines in the food line lol. I love a good "who done it" so it interests me from that aspect. A light diversion and bit of fun debating others here, not taken seriously for one minute. At this point the ever changing story makes it impossible to form any firm or lasting conclusion.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Civil action? Who is she planning to sue for compensation, the no name hotel?



My thoughts exactly!!!  And if this all turns out to be a scam, who's responsible for her lost wages/pain & suffering????  Milking the cow, milking the cow!  Cue Twilight Zone theme song!  Or maybe the Ringling Brother's Clown song!


----------



## labelwhore04

Chagall said:


> Well I'm in Canada and the transportation system in the big cities I have lived in was great. I don't know about the states but I would have thought theirs would be also. When I lived in Toronto none of my friends had cars, one of the reasons being that in downtown Toronto it was next to impossible to get a parking spot and the traffic was brutal getting anywhere. It was much more pleasant to sit with a good book and let the TTC do all the work. The buses and subway took you close to anywhere you wanted to go. Good luck with your new bike, mine is getting up there in years lol.



I'm from Toronto, i'm 24 and still don't have my drivers license I feel pathetic but i just don't feel like i need it at the moment, i literally walk everywhere(to and from work, errands, etc) and i take public transit if i need to. My fiance doesn't drive either, he rides his bike everywhere. I know i'll have to learn to drive eventually, especially if i want kids.. but for now, no cars for me.


----------



## Chagall

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm from Toronto, i'm 24 and still don't have my drivers license I feel pathetic but i just don't feel like i need it at the moment, i literally walk everywhere(to and from work, errands, etc) and i take public transit if i need to. My fiance doesn't drive either, he rides his bike everywhere. I know i'll have to learn to drive eventually, especially if i want kids.. but for now, no cars for me.


If you are in the city you really don't need a car but if you end up in the suberbs with kids that need to be ferried around then you definitely do.


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> They're not into public transportation there because it would be bad business for oil companies. They even make cars that drink gasoline twice as much as cars made in Europe.


Yeah, I know about the cars. My Mum had a friend who moved to the US and wanted to take his car with him. Upon dealing with the shipping they told him he needs to take out a part that's not allowed in the US or leave the car behind. This part was to make the car cleaner and have less emission! WTF?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!  And if this all turns out to be a scam, who's responsible for her lost wages/pain & suffering????  Milking the cow, milking the cow!  Cue Twilight Zone theme song!  Or maybe the Ringling Brother's Clown song!


I am changing my ring tone from the xfiles to twilight zone asap.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah, I know about the cars. My Mum had a friend who moved to the US and wanted to take his car with him. Upon dealing with the shipping they told him he needs to take out a part that's not allowed in the US or leave the car behind. This part was to make the car cleaner and have less emission! WTF?!?!?!!?!?!


A few important differentiations. We don't use diesel gas as standard and our octanes are lower so the gas does burns faster. Most cars, here, get 300 miles max on a full tank; only important because it doesn't leave gas in the engine to escape into the environment. Engines and transmissions of cars imported to the US have to meet the federal EPA and DOT standards; however, as with everything in the US, individual states have their own standards as well such as banning MTBE (states have their own rights to laws). The EPA requires gas to have cleaning additives to reduce build-up in the engine which causes damage to the engine and the environment.

Ultimately, gas is business here and we are less concerned with the environment but to act as if the standards are that far off is kinda silly. The reality is that if a part needed to be removed, it's just because it probably didn't meet EPA standards given other factors.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> A few important differentiations. We don't use diesel gas as standard and our octanes are lower so the gas does burns faster. Most cars, here, get 300 miles max on a full tank; only important because it doesn't leave gas in the engine to escape into the environment. Engines and transmissions of cars imported to the US have to meet the federal EPA and DOT standards; however, as with everything in the US, individual states have their own standards as well such as banning MTBE (states have their own rights to laws). The EPA requires gas to have cleaning additives to reduce build-up in the engine which causes damage to the engine and the environment.
> 
> Ultimately, gas is business here and we are less concerned with the environment but to act as if the standards are that far off is kinda silly.


Wow, berry, how'd you know all this?  I'm impressed.
[i had to google MTBE... still don't get it. ]


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> Wow, berry, how'd you know all this?  I'm impressed.


Cars are really my only hobby. Lol. But having owned sports cars, I was concerned about if using 87 for long rides really made a difference or what these new additives were in gas so I did my research, plus the cartalk podcast helps. I'm a little insane about the gas I put in my car and only use gas from stations who manufacturer their own gas so I know it's not mixed (i.e. Shell, Sonoco, BP)

ETA: Adding that sometimes folks in European nations act as if we're so backwards and don't have standards. Is there tainted water in Flint? Sure. Does everyone recycle? No. Do we have a floating barge of garbage in the sea? Sure but they agreed to that foolishness as well. Lol. Plus why is anyone in any country still reliant on gas in 2016.


----------



## cdtracing

My family & I drive & own multiple vehicles depending on what we need at a give time.  We don't take public transportation nor do we use taxi services.  We live in the suburbs & while traffic can be a pain in the azz, we prefer to have control over our own transportation.  When we fly to another city, we will rent an SUV.  We are both tall & need leg room that's not available in most small cars.  I also, like my A/C in the Summer & heat in the Winter.


----------



## berrydiva

Actually, I stopped using BP after that fiasco in the Gulf. They no longer get my coins.


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> [i had to google MTBE... still don't get it. ]


Yeah...I'm not a chemist so it kind of goes over my head but basically it was added to gas to oxygenate gas to make lower octanes perform better especially in the cold but there's a whole controversy because apparently it's not as great as expected.


----------



## ap.

dangerouscurves said:


> They're not into public transportation there because it would be bad business for oil companies. They even make cars that drink gasoline twice as much as cars made in Europe.


The main reason that many US cities don't have extensive public transportation systems is because the people don't want them:  they don't want to have to dependent on someone else's schedule and they certainly don't want to pay for it.  Residents consistently vote down tax increases needed to pay for improvement or expansion of public transportation (and other infrastructure).  Even in NYC with an established (and crumbling) system, it's a huge brouhaha to pass a small fare increase.  And because the transportation authorities aren't guaranteed funding, they can't forecast very far ahead, so everything gets delayed.  When "updates" finally happen, they're soon obsolete.
Seriously, if people actually say (by voting) that they want a public transportation system and they back it up with money (taxes), there will be one...no matter what big oil, car companies, or any other company says.  DH and I pay about $400K in taxes and we would love to get decent subways, roads, airports for that.


----------



## BagBerry13

apey_grapey said:


> The main reason that many US cities don't have extensive public transportation systems is because the people don't want them:  they don't want to have to dependent on someone else's schedule and they certainly don't want to pay for it.  Residents consistently vote down tax increases needed to pay for improvement or expansion of public transportation (and other infrastructure).  Even in NYC with an established (and crumbling) system, it's a huge brouhaha to pass a small fare increase.  And because the transportation authorities aren't guaranteed funding, they can't forecast very far ahead, so everything gets delayed.  When "updates" finally happen, they're soon obsolete.
> Seriously, if people actually say (by voting) that they want a public transportation system and they back it up with money (taxes), there will be one...no matter what big oil, car companies, or any other company says.  DH and I pay about $400K in taxes and we would love to get decent subways, roads, airports for that.


I do agree partly. After I heard about the New Jersey accident recently I've read a Guardian article from last year about how the American rail system is lagging behind the rest of the developed world. They were talking about the safety technology PTC (Positive Train Control) and how the majority of people responsible for public transport have never heard of it until recently. Kinda shocking.


> Passenger rail services in Britain and much of western Europe have for many years had automatic safety systems that warn train drivers if they are speeding and then trigger the brakes to prevent the kind of crash that killed eight and injured more than 200 in a derailment in Philadelphia on Tuesday.
> 
> Amtrak chiefs promised on Thursday, at the same press conference in Philadelphia where officials announced a rise in the death toll in the crash from seven to eight, that the busiest US train system would have automatic braking by the end of the year.
> The announcement came less than 24 hours after a congressional committee in Washington voted not to increase public funding for Amtrak by the $1bn requested by president Barack *****, but instead to cut it further.
> 
> And a day after officials admitted that such a safety system would probably have prevented the catastrophic derailment of the passenger train on the mainline between Washington and New York on Tuesday night.
> 
> The UK has had a comprehensive automatic braking system that works in conjunction with railway signaling across its network for more than a decade, following upgrades after a series of fatal crashes that occurred from the late 1990s into the early 21st century.
> 
> “When it comes to signaling, the Americans are very primitive,” Roger Ford, technology editor of the UK magazine Modern Railways and a trained rail engineer, told the Guardian.
> 
> Amtrak has been slow to advance and is currently working towards fitting its version of an automatic safety system, called Positive Train Control, to its services in the north-east in 2015, in line with legislative requirements.
> But, on the busiest north-east corridor from Washington to Boston via Philadelphia and New York, it has only been installed successfully at any length on the stretch between Boston and New Haven, Connecticut, the Amtrak president and chief executive, Joseph Boardman, said on Thursday.
> “Today I am committing to meeting the requirements for PTC. That will happen in the north-east corridor by the end of this year,” Boardman said at a press conference with Philadelphia mayor Michael Nutter.
> 
> America’s sparse rail network is so far behind standards in countries that rely heavily on high-speed rail, such as the UK, France and Japan, that Nutter and commentators said on US TV on Wednesday evening that they had never heard of positive train control until after the latest crash happened.
> Talking to CNN’s Wolf Blitzer, who said he had just heard about it for the first time, Nutter confessed that despite being a frequent rail traveler: “Until earlier today I had never heard of this thing in my life.”
> 
> Many UK rail lines had various versions of a driver warning system going back to the fifties, with upgrades in later decades and top level systems on select high-speed lines. But by 2005 the bulk of the UK system had been fitted with the upgraded Train Protection and Warning System (TPWS), which Ford said had proved inexpensive and more efficient than many experts had expected, even prompting export sales.
> 
> Ford said America’s PTC system was another version of such a system that “the US is struggling to get in” to its system.
> 
> “It’s basic kit over here. Human error like this derailment should not happen in the 21st century,” he said.


----------



## Hobbsy

I like my car and driving and even if there was a good public transportation system where I live (which would be impossible where I live) I would still drive.


----------



## Esizzle

Hobbsy said:


> I like my car and driving and even if there was a good public transportation system where I live (which would be impossible where I live) I would still drive.


I haaaate driving but I love the luxury of having a car and driving it where I want and when I want. I have lived in cities where I had to take public transit solely but I prefer having a car haha!


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> I like my car and driving and even if there was a good public transportation system where I live (which would be impossible where I live) I would still drive.


Me too.  I would not use public transportation even it was available to me.  I can understand people using public transportation if they live in a major urban area but, honestly,  I don't want to live in an urban area either.  While I don't like being caught up in traffic, I like being able to have my car so I can come & go as I please.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm all set, transportation-wise, in Toronto, but I like that I still have a legitimate US driver's license. I like to use my Mom's car to get around when I visit my parents.


----------



## Alexenjie

CeeJay said:


> The latest on the Daily Mail:
> 
> 
> Police hunting the armed gang who robbed Kim Kardashian of millions of pounds worth of jewellery have discovered a vital clue.
> 
> A gemstone dropped outside the Paris hotel where she was targeted could provide vital DNA evidence in an investigation which has so far made little progress, despite being the centre of global media interest.
> 
> ‘A piece of stolen jewellery was found close to the block, and was presumably dropped by the gang,’ a source close to the investigation revealed. ‘It suggests that the criminals may have made mistakes because they were in such a hurry.’
> 
> The news came as the 35-year-old reality TV star filed a £4.5 million insurance claim for the stolen items, including a £3.2 million engagement ring presented to her by rapper husband Kanye West. She is also set to seek a fortune in compensation to cover trauma and lost earnings.
> 
> *The source confirmed that Ms Kardashian ‘is beginning civil action in order to recover losses’.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Kardashian-s-jewel-raiders.html#ixzz4MbKbLtvO


I will be really curious to see who Kim sues to compensate for her trauma and lost work wages. I have no idea what the laws are in Paris when you are rich and famous and get robbed at your hotel. Maybe wealth will have nothing to do with who ends up being blamed? Is everyone responsible for their own personal security or is the hotel supposed to keep you safe from harm? I can see it from both sides. Mostly I think Kim was stupid to be without any security at all but the hotel also sounds like it's protection of it's guests was minimal or none. I would guess that this hotel would have to increase their security in a massive way in order to keep guests coming. I know Kim and Kanye will go to ridiculous lengths in response to this robbery but it's their money to burn through as fast as they please. I'm sure security guards the world over are thrilled with these events.


----------



## BagBerry13

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm all set, transportation-wise, in Toronto, but I like that I still have a legitimate US driver's license. *I like to use my Mom's car to get around when I visit my parents.*


I do that too when I go home. Using my Mum's car to get around and to not forget how to drive.


----------



## mrsinsyder

CeeJay said:


> The latest on the Daily Mail:
> Police hunting the armed gang who robbed Kim Kardashian of millions of pounds worth of jewellery have discovered a vital clue.
> 
> A gemstone dropped outside the Paris hotel where she was targeted could provide vital DNA evidence in an investigation which has so far made little progress, despite being the centre of global media interest.



This is starting to sound like a bad episode of CSI. Yeah, I'm sure professional jewel thieves didn't wear gloves...

And a loose gemstone? Why does she have a loose gemstone? Or her jewelry is such low quality that if fell out?


----------



## ManilaMama

I must be really corny coz I still laugh when I read "NO NAME HOTEL". 

Forget CSI, this is like an episode of SpongeBob!


----------



## shaurin

I wonder how much the deductible is on her insurance claim.  I would imagine it is pretty big given the type of policy unless they were paying huge premiums.


----------



## berrydiva

apey_grapey said:


> The main reason that many US cities don't have extensive public transportation systems is because the people don't want them:  they don't want to have to dependent on someone else's schedule and they certainly don't want to pay for it.  Residents consistently vote down tax increases needed to pay for improvement or expansion of public transportation (and other infrastructure).  Even in NYC with an established (and crumbling) system, it's a huge brouhaha to pass a small fare increase.  And because the transportation authorities aren't guaranteed funding, they can't forecast very far ahead, so everything gets delayed.  When "updates" finally happen, they're soon obsolete.
> Seriously, if people actually say (by voting) that they want a public transportation system and they back it up with money (taxes), there will be one...no matter what big oil, car companies, or any other company says.  DH and I pay about $400K in taxes and we would love to get decent subways, roads, airports for that.


There's no brouhaha to increase fares here in NYC...the MTA increases the fares all the time and we don't vote on it for it to happen. I'm still trying to figure out what they do with the $20 billion they make a year while raising fares every two years.

I drive too even though we have an excellent public transportation system. I just prefer to drive. I totally agree with you that most don't want to pay the increase in taxes for public transportation.  Unlike other countries, the tax payers in each state/city pays the cost of the public transportation system.


----------



## whimsic

If the concierge really did let those robbers in her apartment then she most certainly will sue the hotel.. And she should!


----------



## limom

whimsic said:


> If the concierge really did let those robbers in her apartment then she most certainly will sue the hotel.. And she should!


Good luck suing in socialist France. 
She will find a less than receptive judicial system and rightly so, imo.


----------



## Esizzle

shaurin said:


> I wonder how much the deductible is on her insurance claim.  I would imagine it is pretty big given the type of policy unless they were paying huge premiums.


They probably dont pay the huge premiums, I think they are both pretty cheap when it comes to paying for things. Remember how they didnt want to pay for their expensive air bnb in NY. Tells me they want the fancy things in life without wanting to pay for it.


----------



## limom

Also who is responsible for the borrowed jewelry?


----------



## ap.

berrydiva said:


> There's no brouhaha to increase fares here in NYC...the MTA increases the fares all the time and we don't vote on it for it to happen. I'm still trying to figure out what they do with the $20 billion they make a year while raising fares every two years.
> 
> I drive too even though we have an excellent public transportation system. I just prefer to drive. I totally agree with you that most don't want to pay the increase in taxes for public transportation.  Unlike other countries, the tax payers in each state/city pays the cost of the public transportation system.


There are no votes but there are public hearings with each increase.  By the way, the fare increase schedule was set way back in 2009.


----------



## berrydiva

What's hilarious is that I'm still not even convinced a robbery happened or that anything was stolen or the dramatics of the events.


----------



## BagBerry13

whimsic said:


> If the concierge really did let those robbers in her apartment then she most certainly will sue the hotel.. And she should!


What does she want to sue him for? That he didn't agree to get himself shot but rather opened the door to the apartment? I think that wasn't detailed in his employment contract - protect celebrity with your life no matter what.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she wants to sue the bodyguard for not being at two places at one time.


----------



## VickyB

mrsinsyder said:


> This is starting to sound like a bad episode of CSI. Yeah, I'm sure professional jewel thieves didn't wear gloves...
> 
> And a loose gemstone? Why does she have a loose gemstone? Or her jewelry is such low quality that if fell out?



Yes! All say it again. This must be the most incompetent gang of thieves or they are paid "actors".


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Maybe she wants to sue the bodyguard for not being at two places at one time.


Well, then she maybe should sue herself for being cheap and only hiring one bodyguard for 4 people.


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> Yes! All say it again. This must be the most incompetent gang of thieves or they are paid "actors".


----------



## White Orchid

Thread digression, episode no.5923


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> Good luck suing in socialist France.
> She will find a less than receptive judicial system and rightly so, imo.



I'm not experienced with lawsuits in another country but she may find that France is not as lawsuit happy as the US is.


----------



## Chagall

They are trying to extract DNA from the dropped piece of jewellry but it doesn't prove whether it was a set up or an authentic robbery. It only proves the incompetence of whoever did it.


----------



## bag-mania

That sounds so ridiculous. They actually want to do DNA testing on a tiny gemstone someone found on the street. Do they even know if it matches the description of any of the missing jewelry? And even if it does, it's not like police have the DNA of every jewel thief in France on file. If there is any DNA on it it most likely will be Kim's since it belonged to her and the thieves probably wore gloves.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> That sounds so ridiculous. They actually want to do DNA testing on a tiny gemstone someone found on the street. Do they even know if it matches the description of any of the missing jewelry? And even if it does, it's not like police have the DNA of every jewel thief in France on file. If there is any DNA on it it most likely will be Kim's since it belonged to her and the thieves probably wore gloves.


If it's just a stone I don't know how they could get any DNA and if so how do they track the owner. It all seems so ridiculous! ClownsRus.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> If it's just a stone I don't know how they could get any DNA and if so how do they track the owner. It all seems so ridiculous! ClownsRus.



Cue Ringling Brother's Clown song......


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Cue Ringling Brother's Clown song......


I have to change my ring tone again lol.


----------



## ManilaMama

cdtracing said:


> Cue Ringling Brother's Clown song......



I have a pen
I have an apple


----------



## terebina786

Another Torontonian here (Go Jays Go!).... Me and hubby live and work downtown and still drive to work simply because he doesn't want to have to depend on the TTC's schedule.  We also paid quite a bit to own a parking spot in our condo.


----------



## limom

What kind of crappy jewelry is she wearing?
Were the stones glued on? 
Was it part of the crap Kanye manufactured with Jacob the felonious jeweler?


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> What kind of crappy jewelry is she wearing?
> Were the stones glued on?
> Was it part of the crap Kanye manufactured with Jacob the felonious jeweler?


Did you all forget about Kanye's Bedazzler?


----------



## stylemepretty

limom said:


> What kind of crappy jewelry is she wearing?
> Were the stones glued on?
> Was it part of the crap Kanye manufactured with Jacob the felonious jeweler?


My thoughts exactly. My jewelry has taken some knocks in its day and I've never lost a stone.


----------



## Pursejoy9

If she had insurance on the mega baubles they will do a investigation to rival the French, since they have more at stake. Between them and the French they'll get somewhere. But if they didn't want to pay the premiums...


----------



## bag-mania

*MY NEW SECURITY'S READY FOR GUN BATTLE*

*Kim Kardashian *wants to make it clear to anyone who's even thinking of pulling off a heist at her expense ... you could end up dead, because she's amping up her security to Presidential levels.

Sources close to Kim tell us ... her new security detail includes former members of the Secret Service, who will be armed to the teeth.  

There will be at least one team of 2 hired muscles (minimum) everywhere she goes. We're also told her car will be "armored."  

We're told after the Paris robbery Kim met with some ex-special force members from the Israeli army, ex-CIA agents as well as former Secret Service members. Kanye met with owners of 2 top security firms. 

As for *Pascal Duvier* ... he still has a job.

We're also told *Kris Jenner* is heavily involved in security meetings, and plans to get protection for *Kourtney*, *Khloe*, *Kendall* and *Kylie* ... stat. We've heard nothing about *Rob*.

No word on Kim's code name.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/10/kim-kardashian-robbery-armed-security/


----------



## mkr

Nothing about Rob


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> *MY NEW SECURITY'S READY FOR GUN BATTLE*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian *wants to make it clear to anyone who's even thinking of pulling off a heist at her expense ... you could end up dead, because she's amping up her security to Presidential levels.
> 
> Sources close to Kim tell us ... her new security detail includes former members of the Secret Service, who will be armed to the teeth.
> 
> There will be at least one team of 2 hired muscles (minimum) everywhere she goes. We're also told her car will be "armored."
> 
> We're told after the Paris robbery Kim met with some ex-special force members from the Israeli army, ex-CIA agents as well as former Secret Service members. Kanye met with owners of 2 top security firms.
> 
> As for *Pascal Duvier* ... he still has a job.
> 
> We're also told *Kris Jenner* is heavily involved in security meetings, and plans to get protection for *Kourtney*, *Khloe*, *Kendall* and *Kylie* ... stat. We've heard nothing about *Rob*.
> 
> No word on Kim's code name.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/10/kim-kardashian-robbery-armed-security/


Who does she think she is. Armed guards and special force members from the Israeli army, plus ex-CIA agents…

The robbers didn't want her, they wanted her ring. This woman is unbelievable.


----------



## mkr

She does everything to the extreme.  I'm not surprised.

And is this an official statement or more gossip?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> And is this an official statement or more gossip?



Journalists are so lazy these days. Many are satisfied to simply quote TMZ, which in turn quotes unnamed sources. It seems nobody can be bothered to actually investigate a story themselves. That lackadaisical attitude goes for important news stories as well, not just celebrity gossip.


----------



## Chagall

stylemepretty said:


> My thoughts exactly. My jewelry has taken some knocks in its day and I've never lost a stone.


Really odd. Did the "robbers" escape clutching handfuls of jewelry rather than stashing it in a bag or something. How could they lose a part?


----------



## Irishgal

Ok I'm just going to wait for the photos of the guys who were Israeli army [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

It's going to be fun watching them spend all their money on security. They're going to go broke sooner rather than later.


----------



## bag-mania

The story keeps changing: The jewelry found was a platinum and diamond cross and it wasn't found by police, but by a passerby. There's no word on whether it was Kim's.

*DIAMOND CROSS FOUND ...Small Change Next to Ring*

Kim Kardashian's robbers did NOT make a clean getaway -- they dropped one item, and we've learned the blinged-out piece came straight from famed jeweler, Jacob and Co. 

The recovered jewelry is a platinum mounted diamond cross ... according to our sources. Amazingly, a passerby found it on a sidewalk outside the apartment complex the day after the robbery. We're told it's worth $33,180.

Police are checking the pendant for any traces of DNA that could potentially help crack the case. 

As we first told you, the robbers made off with a total of 13 items, worth $5.6 million ... and that includes the massive $4 million diamond ring. 

Hard to tell if it has enough diamonds to be the actual pendant, but Kim was sporting this cross in Paris just 2 days before the robbery went down.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/10/kim-kardashian-jewelry-found-diamond-cross/


----------



## Stephanie***

If she feels  save she should do whatever she thinks is right. so who cares


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Still going through with this farce?


----------



## bag-mania

**
*Kim Kardashian's Paris Robbers Set Up a Decoy Escape to Fool Police, Plus More New Details*

Kim Kardashian's robbers planned out and set up a decoy escape to fool police during the October 3 raid, a Paris police official exclusively tells _Us Weekly_.

The burglars set up a sophisticated "double bluff" escape ruse in which one of the five men fell off a bicycle while another pretended to accidentally drop a piece of jewelry as they fled, the source explains.

"They wanted us to believe that they were amateurs, but all the real clues point to them being extremely sophisticated professionals," the police official tells _Us_. "There is no way a gang like this would drop stuff and fall off bicycles — all that was done for any cameras that might be in the area. It is far more likely that they played around on bikes for a few minutes after stealing the jewels, and when they still had their masks on, before they all got into a van and disappeared."

The gem that one of the robbers deliberately dropped was later found by local police, the source explains, adding, "That's why it was of low value compared to the other pieces in the haul."

Surprisingly, Hôtel de Pourtalès, where Kardashian was staying in her private residence, does not have internal closed-circuit television cameras. "This is because of the status of celebrity and other multi-millionaire guests who do not want to be filmed under any circumstances," the police official explains.

A police source told _Us_ at the time that officials believe the heist was perpetrated by a "highly organized" group of individuals that had done a great deal of planning before committing the crime.

As _Us Weekly_ previously reported, a group of five men attacked a male concierge inside the building in order to gain access to the Selfish author's luxury apartment. The concierge was then held at gunpoint, gagged and hidden inside a stairwell cabinet. Kardashian was alsogagged, tied up and thrown in a bathtub as the burglars escaped with more than $10 million worth of jewelry.

"We are dealing with a young woman who was practically alone with a hugely valuable amount of jewelry," a law enforcement source previously told _Us_. "[Kim] would never open the door in the middle of the night in these circumstances, so who did if it wasn't opened with a key? There were no signs of forced entry, but there's also no proof that a key was used."

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rs-set-up-decoy-escape-to-fool-police-w444187


----------



## BagBerry13

And they know that all because...?


----------



## berrydiva

Former military, secret service, etc is who private body guards are anyway...I don't see the big deal. Our CEO has security detail who are the same..many CEOs have the same. I know having guns seems foreign to many outside the US but security is kind of expected to be packing. Hell, some basic security guards here carry weapons. School safety/security here in NYC is actually NYPD...real officers. We like our guns. lol


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Really odd. Did the "robbers" escape clutching handfuls of jewelry rather than stashing it in a bag or something. How could they lose a part?


  Sounds like Keystone Cops & Robbers.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Nothing about Rob



I guess PMK doesn't think Rob is worth a security team.


----------



## Aminamina

bag-mania said:


> **
> *Kim Kardashian's Paris Robbers Set Up a Decoy Escape to Fool Police, Plus More New Details*
> 
> Kim Kardashian's robbers planned out and set up a decoy escape to fool police during the October 3 raid, a Paris police official exclusively tells _Us Weekly_.
> 
> The burglars set up a sophisticated "double bluff" escape ruse in which one of the five men fell off a bicycle while another pretended to accidentally drop a piece of jewelry as they fled, the source explains.
> 
> "They wanted us to believe that they were amateurs, but all the real clues point to them being extremely sophisticated professionals," the police official tells _Us_. "There is no way a gang like this would drop stuff and fall off bicycles — all that was done for any cameras that might be in the area. It is far more likely that they played around on bikes for a few minutes after stealing the jewels, and when they still had their masks on, before they all got into a van and disappeared."
> 
> The gem that one of the robbers deliberately dropped was later found by local police, the source explains, adding, "That's why it was of low value compared to the other pieces in the haul."
> 
> Surprisingly, Hôtel de Pourtalès, where Kardashian was staying in her private residence, does not have internal closed-circuit television cameras. "This is because of the status of celebrity and other multi-millionaire guests who do not want to be filmed under any circumstances," the police official explains.
> 
> A police source told _Us_ at the time that officials believe the heist was perpetrated by a "highly organized" group of individuals that had done a great deal of planning before committing the crime.
> 
> As _Us Weekly_ previously reported, a group of five men attacked a male concierge inside the building in order to gain access to the Selfish author's luxury apartment. The concierge was then held at gunpoint, gagged and hidden inside a stairwell cabinet. Kardashian was alsogagged, tied up and thrown in a bathtub as the burglars escaped with more than $10 million worth of jewelry.
> 
> "We are dealing with a young woman who was practically alone with a hugely valuable amount of jewelry," a law enforcement source previously told _Us_. "[Kim] would never open the door in the middle of the night in these circumstances, so who did if it wasn't opened with a key? There were no signs of forced entry, but there's also no proof that a key was used."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rs-set-up-decoy-escape-to-fool-police-w444187


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Sounds like Keystone Cops & Robbers.


They have all acted like Keystone Cops and Robbers. The robbed, the robbers and the investigators!


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Former military, secret service, etc is who private body guards are anyway...I don't see the big deal. Our CEO has security detail who are the same..many CEOs have the same. I know having guns seems foreign to many outside the US but security is kind of expected to be packing. Hell, some basic security guards here carry weapons. School safety/security here in NYC is actually NYPD...real officers. We like our guns. lol



This is true.  My husband & I have provided personal security for a few of the Atl athletes at autograph signing, golf charities, private parties, ect or for some local politicians.  We both carry & so do members of our team who are also former military & contractors for private security outside of the US.  We like our guns here & the majority of security teams are armed, not blatantly, but they are armed.


----------



## cdtracing

Aminamina said:


>



 I'm so dead!!!!!  I just spit out my tea!!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

stylemepretty said:


> My thoughts exactly. My jewelry has taken some knocks in its day and I've never lost a stone.


I agree...I've had my little wedding ring from Crescent Jewelers over 21 years and have never ever lost a stone off of it.  I mean you all know CJ is not top jewelry at all either...hey its all we could afford after getting married at 19 years old...[emoji87]. I still love my little ring and the sacrifice meaning to it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aminamina

cdtracing said:


> I'm so dead!!!!!  I just spit out my tea!!!!


Don't you think Kimmy&Kirkus were born for Inspector Clouseau? ))


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> The story keeps changing: The jewelry found was a platinum and diamond cross and it wasn't found by police, but by a passerby. There's no word on whether it was Kim's.
> 
> *DIAMOND CROSS FOUND ...Small Change Next to Ring*
> 
> Kim Kardashian's robbers did NOT make a clean getaway -- they dropped one item, and we've learned the blinged-out piece came straight from famed jeweler, Jacob and Co.
> 
> The recovered jewelry is a platinum mounted diamond cross ... according to our sources. Amazingly, a passerby found it on a sidewalk outside the apartment complex the day after the robbery. We're told it's worth $33,180.
> 
> Police are checking the pendant for any traces of DNA that could potentially help crack the case.
> 
> As we first told you, the robbers made off with a total of 13 items, worth $5.6 million ... and that includes the massive $4 million diamond ring.
> 
> Hard to tell if it has enough diamonds to be the actual pendant, but Kim was sporting this cross in Paris just 2 days before the robbery went down.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/10/kim-kardashian-jewelry-found-diamond-cross/






oh this article left out the best part - someone found this $$$$ diamond cross just lying there on the sidewalk near the hotel where she was staying!!

i mean - i really don't know what is crazier: that it was found on the sidewalk or that she actually wears it.  i thought people like her hissed and ran when they saw a cross!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok dolls, I'm all tucked into my business clsss seat headed to Paris. I'll be back in a day or so with my first report.   We've gotta crack this fake case 

Au revoir


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok dolls, I'm all tucked into my business clsss seat headed to Paris. I'll be back in a day or so with my first report.   We've gotta crack this fake case
> 
> Au revoir



Good luck!  Maybe you can solve this crazy circus!!!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok dolls, I'm all tucked into my business clsss seat headed to Paris. I'll be back in a day or so with my first report.   We've gotta crack this fake case
> 
> Au revoir


Very cool!


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> **
> *Kim Kardashian's Paris Robbers Set Up a Decoy Escape to Fool Police, Plus More New Details*
> 
> Kim Kardashian's robbers planned out and set up a decoy escape to fool police during the October 3 raid, a Paris police official exclusively tells _Us Weekly_.
> 
> The burglars set up a sophisticated "double bluff" escape ruse in which one of the five men fell off a bicycle while another pretended to accidentally drop a piece of jewelry as they fled, the source explains.
> 
> "They wanted us to believe that they were amateurs, but all the real clues point to them being extremely sophisticated professionals," the police official tells _Us_. "There is no way a gang like this would drop stuff and fall off bicycles — all that was done for any cameras that might be in the area. It is far more likely that they played around on bikes for a few minutes after stealing the jewels, and when they still had their masks on, before they all got into a van and disappeared."
> 
> The gem that one of the robbers deliberately dropped was later found by local police, the source explains, adding, "That's why it was of low value compared to the other pieces in the haul."
> 
> Surprisingly, Hôtel de Pourtalès, where Kardashian was staying in her private residence, does not have internal closed-circuit television cameras. "This is because of the status of celebrity and other multi-millionaire guests who do not want to be filmed under any circumstances," the police official explains.
> 
> A police source told _Us_ at the time that officials believe the heist was perpetrated by a "highly organized" group of individuals that had done a great deal of planning before committing the crime.
> 
> As _Us Weekly_ previously reported, a group of five men attacked a male concierge inside the building in order to gain access to the Selfish author's luxury apartment. The concierge was then held at gunpoint, gagged and hidden inside a stairwell cabinet. Kardashian was alsogagged, tied up and thrown in a bathtub as the burglars escaped with more than $10 million worth of jewelry.
> 
> "We are dealing with a young woman who was practically alone with a hugely valuable amount of jewelry," a law enforcement source previously told _Us_. "[Kim] would never open the door in the middle of the night in these circumstances, so who did if it wasn't opened with a key? There were no signs of forced entry, but there's also no proof that a key was used."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rs-set-up-decoy-escape-to-fool-police-w444187


These 2 pendants look nothing the same?!


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok dolls, I'm all tucked into my business clsss seat headed to Paris. I'll be back in a day or so with my first report.   We've gotta crack this fake case
> 
> Au revoir



Save travels and we all look forward to some solid first hand information.

"NEWS FLASH"
The Kim Kardashian robbery caper solved by Purse Forum Member
Come to our thread to find out all the details.


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> These 2 pendants look nothing the same?!


Did I miss something?  I don't see what pendants you're mentioning except those medallion looking gold pendants from Kanye's collaboration with the crooked Jacob the Jeweler.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The stories coming out sound completely ridiculous.


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## White Orchid

OK, I won't ask about the different coloured socks 


DC-Cutie said:


> Ok dolls, I'm all tucked into my business clsss seat headed to Paris. I'll be back in a day or so with my first report.   We've gotta crack this fake case
> 
> Au revoir


----------



## Alexenjie

I'm sure that anyone who is a secret service agent or security guard for heads of state, diplomats, the people who have real power in the world, can't wait to set aside their job to go provide security (with helpful details provided to the public) for the Kardashians. Their rise in status alone would be immeasurable. I don't doubt the Kardashians will increase their (pitiful) attempts at security but I do doubt that the crème of the crop of security personnel will be who they end up with.


----------



## cdtracing

Alexenjie said:


> I'm sure that anyone who is a secret service agent or security guard for heads of state, diplomats, the people who have real power in the world, can't wait to set aside their job to go provide security (with helpful details provided to the public) for the Kardashians. Their rise in status alone would be immeasurable. I don't doubt the Kardashians will increase their (pitiful) attempts at security but I do doubt that the crème of the crop of security personnel will be who they end up with.



Private security is not cheap. If safety & security is a high priority, it's not the place to skim on the budget.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> I'm sure that anyone who is a secret service agent or security guard for heads of state, diplomats, the people who have real power in the world, can't wait to set aside their job to go provide security (with helpful details provided to the public) for the Kardashians. Their rise in status alone would be immeasurable. I don't doubt the Kardashians will increase their (pitiful) attempts at security but I do doubt that the crème of the crop of security personnel will be who they end up with.


They make more in private security than those jobs.


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok dolls, I'm all tucked into my business clsss seat headed to Paris. I'll be back in a day or so with my first report.   We've gotta crack this fake case
> 
> Au revoir


OMG, Cutie!!!! Safe travels!!! I'm glued to the thread waiting for your 1st "Live - reporting from Paris" segment!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> Private security is not cheap. If safety & security is a high priority, it's not the place to skim on the budget.


Agreed!  And I'll add, why ramp up security when they are out and about? That's never seemed to be an issue. I really don't think that all of a sudden she has a target on her back. I'd think she'd be now spending all her monies on beefing up security at her home to make sure that she and her children are safe there.  Hell, what do I know? This freak show is making my head spin!!!


----------



## thomasj93

I wonder how her comeback will be!


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> OK, I won't ask about the different coloured socks


I was getting dressed on 2 hrs of sleep. I'm just thankful I had socks on. Lol


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok dolls, I'm all tucked into my business clsss seat headed to Paris. I'll be back in a day or so with my first report.   We've gotta crack this fake case
> 
> Au revoir


Safe travels agent DC!!! Sargent Sassys would be proud!!! *salute*


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> This is true.  My husband & I have provided personal security for a few of the Atl athletes at autograph signing, golf charities, private parties, ect or for some local politicians.  We both carry & so do members of our team who are also former military & contractors for private security outside of the US.  We like our guns here & the majority of security teams are armed, not blatantly, but they are armed.


My goodness you are brave. I have never seen a gun in my life and if I did I would go into shock.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This is really starting to smell fishy.

TMZ reports that a cross was found and then they post a pic of her wearing the necklace yet the crosses don't even match. Hmmmm

now TMZ is reporting that Kim says her "attackers" were amateurs LOL

She's going to come back and be extra annoying


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> This is really starting to smell fishy.
> 
> TMZ reports that a cross was found and then they post a pic of her wearing the necklace yet the crosses don't even match. Hmmmm
> 
> now TMZ is reporting that Kim says her "attackers" were amateurs LOL
> 
> She's going to come back and be extra annoying


----------



## tweegy

To be fair, the pic in the article is captioned "Similar Pendent" not claiming it was the cross taken. Wouldn't take it as fact either way..


http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/10/kim-kardashian-jewelry-found-diamond-cross/


----------



## bag-mania

Whatever they were, they got away with millions in jewelry and one week later the police have no suspects. That wouldn't happen unless the thieves were either extremely savvy or extremely lucky.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Not shocked that she's the first one to speak.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> My goodness you are brave. I have never seen a gun in my life and if I did I would go into shock.



I grew up around guns & have been licensed to carry one for decades. They're nothing to be afraid of. They're a tool & with proper training & gun safety education, they will serve their owner well.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Costume shops are selling these and people are furious lol


----------



## cdtracing

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3490320
> 
> 
> 
> Costume shops are selling these and people are furious lol


.  Off to get a towel to wipe coffee off the computer!


----------



## mkr

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3490320
> 
> 
> 
> Costume shops are selling these and people are furious lol


Do you really expect us to believe that the robe was covering her privates?


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I grew up around guns & have been licensed to carry one for decades. They're nothing to be afraid of. They're a tool & with proper training & gun safety education, they will serve their owner well.


Where I live they are not very necessary and guns are hard to get permits for other than for hunting.


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> I grew up around guns & have been licensed to carry one for decades. They're nothing to be afraid of. They're a tool & with proper training & gun safety education, they will serve their owner well.


I agree. I would love to fire a gun like at a gun range one day.. To own one? I dunno I'm fearful of that one.


----------



## AECornell

There's nothing about a gun that is appealing to me. Hell I didn't even like shooting a paintball gun. Guns scare me and I'm happy to have moved to a country where they're scarce and hard to get!

That Kim costume is so wrong [emoji38]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3490320
> 
> 
> 
> Costume shops are selling these and people are furious lol



That's so messed up. I mean jokes are one thing but this is just so wrong.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3490320
> 
> 
> 
> Costume shops are selling these and people are furious lol



I thought the robe was silk! Also the marble bath is missing from this kit [emoji849][emoji848]. Would make a perfect Halloween costume though [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## mkr

We own shotguns rifles and pistols.  My husband hunts but also is licensed to carry a concealed weapon.  I don't have a license to carry but learned how to use weapons and I am an excellent shot.  Better than my husband who has been shooting since his teens.  I like to shoot at targets but I think if someone was trying to break in I would run for a spatula!


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> We own shotguns rifles and pistols.  My husband hunts but also is licensed to carry a concealed weapon.  I don't have a license to carry but learned how to use weapons and I am an excellent shot.  Better than my husband who has been shooting since his teens.  I like to shoot at targets but I think if someone was trying to break in I would run for a *spatula*!


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> We own shotguns rifles and pistols.  My husband hunts but also is licensed to carry a concealed weapon.  I don't have a license to carry but learned how to use weapons and I am an excellent shot.  Better than my husband who has been shooting since his teens.  I like to shoot at targets but I think if someone was trying to break in I would run for a spatula!


Honestly, I can see me doing that also lol *hangs head*


----------



## pursegrl12

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3490320
> 
> 
> 
> Costume shops are selling these and people are furious lol



"added to cart"


----------



## TC1

The article says robbed of "over 10 million". Previous claims are 8 million, 6 million, 5 million and 4.6 million. The media can't even get THAT right?


----------



## Hobbsy

The costume is funny. I'm an equal opportunity laugher!!


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> The article says robbed of "over 10 million". Previous claims are 8 million, 6 million, 5 million and 4.6 million. The media can't even get THAT right?


That's right and what's worse is people take them as fact.


----------



## mkr

AECornell said:


> There's nothing about a gun that is appealing to me. Hell I didn't even like shooting a paintball gun. Guns scare me and I'm happy to have moved to a country where they're scarce and hard to get!
> 
> That Kim costume is so wrong [emoji38]


I think paint ball guns would be fun.  I have played laser tag a few times and it is a blast.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> The costume is funny. I'm an equal opportunity laugher!!


I wonder how much Kim makes for each costume sold.


----------



## tweegy

OMG I wanna paintball so bad...They're banned in my country so can't

*Activate Stay On Topic* Wonder if kim ever paint balled...I think she shot a gun on the show..or could have been the other girls


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hmm...


----------



## GaitreeS

*sips tea*


----------



## bag-mania

*KIM KARDASHIAN ROBBERY*
*GOES ON THE ATTACK!*
*Sues Over Claims She Lied*

*Kim Kardashian*'s calling out a media outlet ... *Tom Cruise* style ... suing for published stories that accuse her of lying about the whole Paris robbery.

Kim just filed a federal lawsuit against MediaTakeOut.com for 3 posts about her ordeal ... one of which alleged there was evidence Kim "staged" the robbery. In the lawsuit, obtained by TMZ, Kim says the site used random people off social media as its sources.

The site also posted a story about "French authorities" suspecting Kim had actually "let the robbers in" the apartment. The final indignity, according to the suit by her lawyers Marty Singer and Andrew Brettler, was a post about Kim's insurance claim. She says MediaTakeOut reported, "If she faked the robbery ... she just committed a FEDERAL CRIME."

Kim says she immediately sicced her legal team on the site ... demanding they retract the posts and apologize, but got no response. So now, she'll see 'em in court.

MediaTakeOut had no comment.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/11/kim-kardashian-robbery-lawsuit-mediatakeout/


----------



## kemilia

Oh geez, are we next? She is really milking this.


----------



## V0N1B2

mrsinsyder said:


> Hmm...


That's the NYC apartment?
That bedroom screams "I have sex for 4.5 minutes and get up to shower immediately after" 
**yawn**


----------



## AECornell

I think it's the loudness for me. I'm too anxious!



mkr said:


> I think paint ball guns would be fun.  I have played laser tag a few times and it is a blast.


----------



## mkr

That apartment is fugly.  The bedroom is empty except for a tv on the floor.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> *KIM KARDASHIAN ROBBERY*
> *GOES ON THE ATTACK!*
> *Sues Over Claims She Lied*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian*'s calling out a media outlet ... *Tom Cruise* style ... suing for published stories that accuse her of lying about the whole Paris robbery.
> 
> Kim just filed a federal lawsuit against MediaTakeOut.com for 3 posts about her ordeal ... one of which alleged there was evidence Kim "staged" the robbery. In the lawsuit, obtained by TMZ, Kim says the site used random people off social media as its sources.
> 
> The site also posted a story about "French authorities" suspecting Kim had actually "let the robbers in" the apartment. The final indignity, according to the suit by her lawyers Marty Singer and Andrew Brettler, was a post about Kim's insurance claim. She says MediaTakeOut reported, "If she faked the robbery ... she just committed a FEDERAL CRIME."
> 
> Kim says she immediately sicced her legal team on the site ... demanding they retract the posts and apologize, but got no response. So now, she'll see 'em in court.
> 
> MediaTakeOut had no comment.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/11/kim-kardashian-robbery-lawsuit-mediatakeout/


"*MediaTakeOut had no comment."

*
For once....

Does anyone take mediatakeout serious tho?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

bag-mania said:


> *KIM KARDASHIAN ROBBERY*
> *GOES ON THE ATTACK!*
> *Sues Over Claims She Lied*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian*'s calling out a media outlet ... *Tom Cruise* style ... suing for published stories that accuse her of lying about the whole Paris robbery.
> 
> Kim just filed a federal lawsuit against MediaTakeOut.com for 3 posts about her ordeal ... one of which alleged there was evidence Kim "staged" the robbery. In the lawsuit, obtained by TMZ, Kim says the site used random people off social media as its sources.
> 
> The site also posted a story about "French authorities" suspecting Kim had actually "let the robbers in" the apartment. The final indignity, according to the suit by her lawyers Marty Singer and Andrew Brettler, was a post about Kim's insurance claim. She says MediaTakeOut reported, "If she faked the robbery ... she just committed a FEDERAL CRIME."
> 
> Kim says she immediately sicced her legal team on the site ... demanding they retract the posts and apologize, but got no response. So now, she'll see 'em in court.
> 
> MediaTakeOut had no comment.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/11/kim-kardashian-robbery-lawsuit-mediatakeout/


but why??
for years and years blogs/websites have constantly claimed false info about her
why choose this specific rumor to sue? unless shes low in cash considering the recent event ( robbery, and hiring heavy security)
I'm sorry i don't feel bad for her, not even a little bit
when a regular person gets robbed yes 
but when a well known celebrity like little Kimberly who gets followed by crazy fans constantly sends her ONLY bodyguard with her sisters
and decide to stay at the hotel with no security what so ever
then honey your just dumb
and now shes playing I'm scared little victim?
beside this is her favorite role to play, so why is she hiding ? 
& how is that the police have no suspects??
bizarre  af


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> "*MediaTakeOut had no comment."
> 
> *
> For once....
> 
> Does anyone take mediatakeout serious tho?



I'd never heard of them before. It's possible threatening legal action might make other, more popular sites think twice about what they are saying about it.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> I'd never heard of them before. It's possible threatening legal action might make other, more popular sites think twice about what they are saying about it.


they are a site that posts "inside stories and scoops" but the stuff is 99.9% crap....


----------



## mkr

Has anyone noticed how Kim is keeping a low profile and staying out of the public eye and not drawing attention to herself?

No, neither did I.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Has anyone noticed how Kim is keeping a low profile and staying out of the public eye and not drawing attention to herself?
> 
> No, neither did I.


Oh, I see what you did there....


----------



## Jayne1

Kim must really have been living in a bubble, thinking nothing could touch her.  They are a family of no repercussions, no real consequences to all that spin and lying, so I can see her having a hard time dealing with something bad happening to a princess.

From Khloe's interview with Ellen:

_*"She's not doing that well. It's incredibly traumatic what happened to her,* but our family is super close and great and we'll get through it together," Khloé, 32, said. "We do appreciate all of your guys' love and support. It will take time. It was horrible what happened to her."

"I think it's just a wake-up call to make a lot of life adjustments," Khloé replied. "This is a really serious matter and for Kim I think it's very personal for when that emotional terror — [when] you can move on from that. I think for us it's all a wake-up call for all of us but just definitely to make sure that our sister is OK."

She added: "[We want to] make sure that we are protected as well as possible. Like I said, we are a family and we will do this together and I think it is important to maybe make those adjustments. And [to] pull back a little bit is always smart."
_
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...t-doing-that-well-after-paris-robbery-w444236


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> Kim must really have been living in a bubble, thinking nothing could touch her.  They are a family of no repercussions, no real consequences to all that spin and lying, so I can see her having a hard time dealing with something bad happening to a princess.
> 
> From Khloe's interview with Ellen:
> 
> _*"She's not doing that well. It's incredibly traumatic what happened to her,* but our family is super close and great and we'll get through it together," Khloé, 32, said. "We do appreciate all of your guys' love and support. It will take time. It was horrible what happened to her."
> 
> "I think it's just a wake-up call to make a lot of life adjustments," Khloé replied. "This is a really serious matter and for Kim I think it's very personal for when that emotional terror — [when] you can move on from that. I think for us it's all a wake-up call for all of us but just definitely to make sure that our sister is OK."
> 
> She added: "[We want to] make sure that we are protected as well as possible. Like I said, we are a family and we will do this together and I think it is important to maybe make those adjustments. And [to] pull back a little bit is always smart."
> _
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...t-doing-that-well-after-paris-robbery-w444236


imo is doesnt have anything to do with her in a bubble of her repercussions.. It is a traumatic thing she went thru...I would expect for her to be shaken for a while...


----------



## mrsinsyder

bag-mania said:


> I'd never heard of them before. It's possible threatening legal action might make other, more popular sites think twice about what they are saying about it.


Media Takeout is utter nonsense. You can't even read half the stories posted on that site. It's a weird choice of lawsuit.


----------



## dalinda

i think in the meanwhile she's going to have  tons of procedures and maybe a butt reduction ...


----------



## bag-mania

Supposedly Radar Online has video of Kim facetiming with someone a few minutes after the robbery. I can't look it up right now but maybe someone else can check it out and post it if it looks like it's real.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Supposedly Radar Online has video of Kim facetiming with someone a few minutes after the robbery. I can't look it up right now but maybe someone else can check it out and post it if it looks like it's real.


This is the article and VIDEO
http://radaronline.com/videos/kim-kardashian-robbery-video-paris-police-apartment/

I will admit, her demeanor thru the most of the video is odd for someone who just went thru what she did..But in the car she does looked saddened..And also things do affect people differently. And who's to say she was just containing her composure for all in the room til she's around familiar people.. Shes related to Kourtney, her and Kim arent the most expressive pair..I think Radar is also reaching by pointing out various things in the apt. Like the tv was still there...The guys were on bikes, what are they gonna do? Put the tv on the handle bars??

It is odd that a video is out...and how is it everyone is calm, I'm assuming who ever took it is naughty cause serious official police and detectives are there in the place...


----------



## mrsinsyder

bag-mania said:


> Supposedly Radar Online has video of Kim facetiming with someone a few minutes after the robbery. I can't look it up right now but maybe someone else can check it out and post it if it looks like it's real.



Interesting...

TPF won't let me embed it but http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/JC49VzMt-weo9wami


----------



## Hobbsy

How would Radar Online get video inside Kim's apartment?


----------



## sugarsam

dalinda said:


> i think in the meanwhile she's going to have  tons of procedures and maybe a butt reduction ...



I have been thinking the same thing.

I am still not sure if I believe this robbery story.


----------



## mkr

dalinda said:


> i think in the meanwhile she's going to have  tons of procedures and maybe a butt reduction ...



Did you know stress can make you lose weight?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Ok I was on the fence before but now seeing the video I think it's a set up for ratings or an insurance scam gone wrong. She doesn't look upset at all and if she was hysterical before I would think someone would be near her talking or comforting her. No marks on her hands or face indicating she was tied up either. Nothing looked out of place and I would think robbers would be quick and messy like opening drawers, stuff on the floor etc.


----------



## AECornell

Haha I love the "three-times married mom of two" line. Can't watch the video now but without seeing it, who took a video of her? That's so weird.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ummmmm for someone who was just gagged, gun to her head she looks hella relaxed in that video just hanging on the phone facetiming


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Did you know stress can make you lose weight?


The first place you lose it is in the butt.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chagall said:


> The first place you lose it is in the butt.



My boobs are always the first to go.


----------



## Chagall

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My boobs are always the first to go.


Seriously yes.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks calm for someone that just got robbed at gunpoint. I would be hysterical, but then again Kim strikes me as borderline sociopathic and not someone that experiences normal human emotions.


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> This is the article and VIDEO
> http://radaronline.com/videos/kim-kardashian-robbery-video-paris-police-apartment/
> 
> I will admit, her demeanor thru the most of the video is odd for someone who just went thru what she did..But in the car she does looked saddened..And also things do affect people differently. And who's to say she was just containing her composure for all in the room til she's around familiar people.. Shes related to Kourtney, her and Kim arent the most expressive pair..I think Radar is also reaching by pointing out various things in the apt. Like the tv was still there...The guys were on bikes, what are they gonna do? Put the tv on the handle bars??
> 
> It is odd that a video is out...and how is it everyone is calm, I'm assuming who ever took it is naughty cause serious official police and detectives are there in the place...





Glitterandstuds said:


> Ummmmm for someone who was just gagged, gun to her head she looks hella relaxed in that video just hanging on the phone facetiming





labelwhore04 said:


> She looks calm for someone that just got robbed at gunpoint. I would be hysterical, but then again Kim strikes me as borderline sociopathic and not someone that experiences normal human emotions.


She sure does look relaxed given that the first statement of her spokesperson was that she is "badly shaken" and this footage is right after the incident. Someone who is badly shaken doesn't just sit on the couch scrolling instagram or whatever she did there. It sure wasn't Facetiming since she didn't talk. At all. And also weren't her phones stolen too? Did she take someone else's phone as her kind of security blanket because she can't go without? And where are all her clothes gone? I'm sure the police didn't take everything? Did she pack them up beforehand, waiting for the "robbery" and then to quickly get on the plane?
This video adds more questions than it solves.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My boobs are always the first to go.



SAME!


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> She sure does look relaxed given that the first statement of her spokesperson was that she is "badly shaken" and this footage is right after the incident. Someone who is badly shaken doesn't just sit on the couch scrolling instagram or whatever she did there. It sure wasn't Facetiming since she didn't talk. At all. And also weren't her phones stolen too? Did she take someone else's phone as her kind of security blanket because she can't go without? And where are all her clothes gone? I'm sure the police didn't take everything? Did she pack them up beforehand, waiting for the "robbery" and then to quickly get on the plane?
> This video adds more questions than it solves.


Oh I forgot to put that in my post... I recall reading they said it was one not two phones they took. The one that was taken was wiped. But thats 'sources' again so really Im waiting still for an official update from someone official...officially. I'm not really reading too much into the video...I've had a similar experience many years ago so, I that's why I say folks don't know how they would react until placed in a situation..

But with all the reports from the media... this is all like watching an episode of I am Cait...Konfusing...


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> Oh I forgot to put that in my post... I recall reading they said it was one not two phones they took. The one that was taken was wiped. But thats 'sources' again so really Im waiting still for an official update from someone official...officially. I'm not really reading too much into the video...I've had a similar experience many years ago so, I *that's why I say folks don't know how they would react until placed in a situation..*
> 
> But with all the reports from the media... this is all like watching an episode of I am Cait...Konfusing...


I get that different reaction thing but her own spokesperson basically confirmed that she is NOT calm. I'm not sure, maybe it's a translation thing but badly shaken means to me I'm not calm. I am maybe making aimless rounds in the apartment, I am nervous, I am looking for assistance or reassurance. Badly shaken for me does NOT mean I am sitting on the couch staring at my phone.


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> I get that different reaction thing but her own spokesperson basically confirmed that she is NOT calm. I'm not sure, maybe it's a translation thing but badly shaken means to me I'm not calm. I am maybe making aimless rounds in the apartment, I am nervous, I am looking for assistance or reassurance. Badly shaken for me does NOT mean I am sitting on the couch staring at my phone.


I agree, but all these things came from the same folks that said 10mil was stolen and majority of the reports are from 'sources'...grain of salt doll...


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> I agree, but all these things came from the same folks that said 10mil was stolen and majority of the reports are from 'sources'...grain of salt doll...


No, it didn't. The spokesperson didn't say anything about how much was stolen. She only commented on Kim K's condition so I take that at face value for my argument because it comes straight from the horse's mouth. How much was stolen, how the thing went down, this all came from "sources" but not in what condition she was right after.


----------



## Jayne1

hollieplus2 said:


> She doesn't look upset at all and if she was hysterical before I would think someone would be near her talking or comforting her.


I was thinking about that, but she only had Kourt to talk to and Kourt, with her cold dead heart is not exactly someone who could comfort a person who was distressed.

For that reason, I can see Kim wanting to talk to someone on the phone, rather than her sister.


----------



## CeeJay

Not sure if folks have seen this .. yet another "wrinkle" .. 

*EXCLUSIVE: Money trouble? Kanye West took out a massive $2million line of credit against his New York apartment just months before Kim Kardashian was robbed of $5.6million worth of jewelry*

*Kanye West took out the large equity line of credit on his New York City apartment, according to records filed on September 27*
*JP Morgan granted the line of credit to the music mogul on July 12*
*The agreement states that the bank will make advances to Kanye, not exceeding $2million, and he will have to pay back funds by 2036*
*The line of credit was taken out just months before Kanye purchased Kim a 20-carat  emerald cut diamond engagement ring worth $4million*
*The ring was stolen during the robbery last month along with another case of jewelry*
*Insurance documents state that the 13 items taken during the incident are worth approximately $5.6million*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-5-6million-worth-jewelry.html#ixzz4MpMbsgQN


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> No, it didn't. The spokesperson didn't say anything about how much was stolen. She only commented on Kim K's condition so I take that at face value for my argument because it comes straight from the horse's mouth. How much was stolen, how the thing went down, this all came from "sources" but not in what condition she was right after.


I mean't all the reports came from "sources" who also said 10 mil was stolen.. not that this is that person so to speak.

Only thing I'm going with is she got wobbed..Everything else I'm taking with grain of salt...


----------



## rockhollow

Wow, that video isn't going to look good for the Kardashians.
I really can't see Kim sitting there so cool and calm, not talking to anyone?
And when was the video taken? I thought the bodyguard ( and with him the other two sisters) arrived in less than 5 minutes - where are they?
With so many police in the video, this would have to to be taken later, giving them all time to arrive. 
Why isn't Kourtney  or Kendal with her?  Have they both dashed out to get some 'to go' food for them all to eat?
Wouldn't Kory be there too?
After a terrible shock, you'd think she be quite emotional upon seeing family and friends, especially by someone who seems to love many hanger-ons around at all time.

What about the empty  clothes racks? That in itself is very strange.


----------



## bag-mania

Kim's reps are claiming the video took place five hours after the robbery. If that's true I can understand her being calm by then, particularly if she was exhausted because she'd gone all night on no sleep. But what's up with the mic on her assistant's leg in the last shot? What could she possibly be recording?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-mania said:


> Kim's reps are claiming the video took place five hours after the robbery. If that's true I can understand her being calm by then, particularly if she was exhausted because she'd gone all night on no sleep. But what's up with the mic on her assistant's leg in the last shot? What could she possibly be recording?



Of course they going to claim that since everyone is questioning the video.


----------



## LemonDrop

This thread is 1500 pages of people talking about how abnormal Kim is and now a page of how odd it is that she is acting abnormal. She is doing what I'd expect Kim Kardashian to do. Curl up in her bubble and relate to the world through a phone screen. It is probably bringing her comfort. I would probably be under a blanket, snuggling my dog and calling my hubby. But that's because that's what brings me comfort. I think Kim finds comfort in her hand held device.


----------



## bag-mania

Glitterandstuds said:


> Of course they going to claim that since everyone is questioning the video.



True. I wish we could tell whether it was daylight. I didn't see any windows shown in the video. Since the robbery took place around 2:30 in the morning if the sun was up it would confirm that hours had passed.


----------



## VickyB

The decor of Kunye's NYC apartment is craptastic!  This is what my expression was when I saw the pics !!!


----------



## RueMonge

LemonDrop said:


> This thread is 1500 pages of people talking about how abnormal Kim is and now a page of how odd it is that she is acting abnormal. She is doing what I'd expect Kim Kardashian to do. Curl up in her bubble and relate to the world through a phone screen. It is probably bringing her comfort. I would probably be under a blanket, snuggling my dog and calling my hubby. But that's because that's what brings me comfort. I think Kim finds comfort in her hand held device.



I would definately be medicated, as she might have been to get calm.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Just being devil's advocate but I was shot at once (long story), it was around 2pm, and I honestly didn't get upset until around 11pm that night when I finally got home. Adrenalin is a crazy thing (and everyone reacts differently).


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> "*MediaTakeOut had no comment."
> 
> *
> For once....
> 
> Does anyone take mediatakeout serious tho?



Kim does. [emoji4]


----------



## Florasun

mrsinsyder said:


> Just being devil's advocate but I was shot at once (long story), it was around 2pm, and I honestly didn't get upset until around 11pm that night when I finally got home. Adrenalin is a crazy thing (and everyone reacts differently).


Wow! That's crazy scary - glad you are okay!


----------



## Florasun

Glitterandstuds said:


> Ummmmm for someone who was just gagged, gun to her head she looks hella relaxed in that video just hanging on the phone facetiming


Could be the Botox working.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Where I live they are not very necessary and guns are hard to get permits for other than for hunting.



When you have seconds to decide to defend your life or your family, the police are 10 minutes away.  I will do what ever it takes to defend myself, my family, or my client if necessary.  I chose not to be a victim.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> I agree. I would love to fire a gun like at a gun range one day.. To own one? I dunno I'm fearful of that one.


Going to a gun range & get some gun safety training is the first step.  I believe that if someone is going to own a gun, they should train with it regularly.  My husband & I train & go through drills several time a week.


----------



## cdtracing

pursegrl12 said:


> "added to cart"


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> Just being devil's advocate but I was shot at once (long story), it was around 2pm, and I honestly didn't get upset until around 11pm that night when I finally got home. Adrenalin is a crazy thing (and everyone reacts differently).



My husband has been shot at & has returned fire.  He is also former military & his reaction is automatic.  He is always situationally aware of his surroundings & very observant of people & their behavior.  He does tend to intervene before a situation would become violent.  He takes the lead & I am his back up.  We have had to detained someone for police pick up.  Adrenalin does kick in & training takes over.

I'm glad you're ok & survived the ordeal.


----------



## cdtracing

I find the video confusing.  She has no marks on her from being bound & gagged.  She's suspciously too calm & literally ignores the police.  And why was her assistant wearing a mic on her thigh????  Very, very odd.


----------



## Esizzle

Playing devil's advocate #2! I agree it could be shock or adrenaline. If it was all planned out and not an actual robbery, I feel like Kim would have overplayed it and cried and acted like a victim rather than playing nonchalant. 
LOL I flip flop every hour on if this was a robbery or a stunt!


----------



## Singra

My feeling is it's too weird to have made up and it's too risky. The chances of being found out aren't worth the risk imo. Also anything can look like a setup in retrospect... but then again stranger things have happened so what do I know.




mrsinsyder said:


> Just being devil's advocate but I was shot at once (long story), it was around 2pm, and I honestly didn't get upset until around 11pm that night when I finally got home. *Adrenalin is a crazy thing (and everyone reacts differently)*.


I agree with this... I'm also someone who's not very reactive in the moment and experiences the emotion of the incident much later. The times I've been in fear for my life I've been calm and strangely focused, it's quite a bizarre, somewhat exhilarating feeling.

I've seen friends and neighbors in some crazy situations and you can never predict how someone will or will not react.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Singra said:


> My feeling is it's too weird to have made up and it's too risky. The chances of being found out aren't worth the risk imo. Also anything can look like a setup in retrospect... but then again stranger things have happened so what do I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this... I'm also someone who's not very reactive in the moment and experiences the emotion of the incident much later. The times I've been in fear for my life I've been calm and strangely focused, it's quite a bizarre, somewhat exhilarating feeling.
> 
> I've seen friends and neighbors in some crazy situations and you can never predict how someone will or will not react.



hahaha i love how she was suing websites for false claims, now with the videos out I'm sure shes hysterical and mad af 
instead of answering questions, the video itself raise more question and frankly its bizarre
yes i get what your saying, people reacts differently which is normal
but her rep commented on her condition and how its bad and so on
now shes just sitting in the couch minding her own business doing god knows
her hair is perfect and even her composure
we've all seen kim's ugly cry face,with all what happened she didn't even cry?
that girl is basically sitting ready for her closeup 
also why didn't her sisters insist on staying with her if she was in a bad condition??
and i love how her assistant is nonchalant scrolling on her phone


----------



## Lodpah

Kim is a very litigious person. She has sued everyone that crosses her. How easily we forget. There was an incident I think that happened in 2009 about a robbery and it went quietly away. I'm not sure what happened to that case. I personally think her coy acts and demeanor are planned as I think she is a sly fox and knows how to get what she wants. Don't give her too much credit for not being bright. She is not bright in the common and good kind of way. I believe she's bright in the most manipulative kind of way.  This robbery seems similar to what I think happened in 2009.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> Going to a gun range & get some gun safety training is the first step.  I believe that if someone is going to own a gun, they should train with it regularly.  My husband & I train & go through drills several time a week.



That's and I think people who wants to own a gun has to go through a psychological test. Not that they ends up killing people in an amok.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> When you have seconds to decide to defend your life or your family, the police are 10 minutes away.  I will do what ever it takes to defend myself, my family, or my client if necessary.  I chose not to be a victim.


I don't live in the States where gun ownership is so out of control thereby making it necessary to own one to survive. In my entire life I have never known one single person that owned a hand gun. We inhabit entirely different worlds. So close but so different.


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> Kim's reps are claiming the video took place five hours after the robbery. If that's true I can understand her being calm by then, particularly if she was exhausted because she'd gone all night on no sleep. But what's up with the mic on her assistant's leg in the last shot? What could she possibly be recording?


Um, 5 hours later? Isn't that when she was already on her way to the airport? She seemed to leave the scene very quickly and early in the morning.
Btw, I watched the video again. There are windows shown and it's still dark outside. If it were 5 hours later it would be at least 8 am and at that point it's not dark outside anymore.


----------



## terebina786

Are they still trying to make this robbery happen?  Anytime something else takes over the news something new about this farce comes out.


----------



## mkr

All I know is that if I was robbed and held at gun point I would NOT be in that house.  I would most likely be somewhere with all the people I love in a safer place like the police station where I was supposedly answering quetions.  I also would have cried off all my makeup and look a mess.


----------



## Jikena

They just talked about it on French TV. They're investigating it, no suspects. Kim is going to be able to file a civil case and have access to it.


----------



## kemilia

First thing I noticed is the this expensive apartment in an exclusive, no-name building looks pretty blah, I was expecting something more luxurious but this looks like a staged set, not at all envy-worthy. My imagination had something looking much fancier.

No marks on her face or wrist? The lap mike on the assistant? The empty clothing racks? And nothing looks to be mussed up like the robbers were looking for stuff. And I also recall her leaving on a plane very soon after the "theft", not 5 hours. Seems she was outta there very quickly but still had time to pack up clothing. I would be sitting with my assistant close by me on the sofa after such a scary thing but nope, they are pretty far apart using their phones (unless the police wanted them apart for some reason).


----------



## ManilaMama

I guess no name hotels use no name interior decorators too. Hmm. Mildly interesting.


----------



## Suzie

Chagall said:


> I don't live in the States where gun ownership is so out of control thereby making it necessary to own one to survive. In my entire life I have never known one single person that owned a hand gun. We inhabit entirely different worlds. So close but so different.


I hear you!


----------



## bag-mania

I wonder who made it. The police seemed to ignore the videographer and so did Kim. I'd like to think a cop didn't sell it to RO but who knows? I suppose it could be some employee of Kim's or even the mysterious concierge. Whoever it was had permission to be on the crime scene so that would have to be a short list.


----------



## AECornell

It seemed like they were hiding the fact that they were filming. The video was weird. I didn't care at all about the details they were pointing out. And I didn't see anything off about Kim sitting on the couch talking to someone on her phone. She wasn't laughing and carrying on. I didn't even hear her talk.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

That movie is just a rehearsal for the "terrific horrifying robbery" if you ask me [emoji849]. Or maybe she was waiting for Ashton Kutcher to jump out of the door saying "You've been Puncked" [emoji848]


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> I don't live in the States where gun ownership is so out of control thereby making it necessary to own one to survive. In my entire life I have never known one single person that owned a hand gun. We inhabit entirely different worlds. So close but so different.


It's not necessary to own a gun in the US to survive. I believe in our 2nd amendment although I've never felt the need to have one myself.


----------



## LemonDrop

Hobbsy said:


> It's not necessary to own a gun in the US to survive. I believe in our 2nd amendment although I've never felt the need to have one myself.



I think it depends on the city and the neighborhood.


----------



## Hobbsy

LemonDrop said:


> I think it depends on the city and the neighborhood.


There's not a place I would live that I also felt the need for a gun.


----------



## BagBerry13

AECornell said:


> It seemed like they were hiding the fact that they were filming. The video was weird. I didn't care at all about the details they were pointing out. And I didn't see anything off about *Kim sitting on the couch talking to someone on her phone. She wasn't laughing and carrying on. I didn't even hear her talk.*


That's what I mean. Everyone's saying she was facetiming but in that 3 minute video she didn't talk once, you couldn't hear her voice in the background but you could clearly hear the police's voices. She stared at a screen for three minutes instead of engaging with the police. Maybe asking what happens next, when she can leave, etc.
And where is the rest of the family, her bodyguard, all those people that were photographed running into the apartment right after it happened? All very odd.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> All I know is that if I was robbed and held at gun point I would NOT be in that house.  I would most likely be somewhere with all the people I love in a safer place like the police station where I was supposedly answering quetions.  I also would have cried off all my makeup and look a mess.



I wonder where her familyis. If her bodyguard & her sisters got there 2 minutes after the "robbers" got away, why did they not stay with her?  And where is PMK?  Why is her family not there to comfort her if she's so traumatized?  She's just sitting there oblivious to the police, looking at her phone.


----------



## AECornell

I'm wondering if she had the other person on the phone to hear what was going on. Maybe a lawyer or someone who spoke French who could understand what the police were saying. She may not have been having a conversation with the person on the other end, but that person was listening so they could explain to her what was happening.


----------



## bag-mania

Radar Online has taken down the video after legal threats from Kim's lawyers. I hope everyone got a chance to watch it.


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> Radar Online has taken down the video after legal threats from Kim's lawyers. I hope everyone got a chance to watch it.


Interesting! Why would she do that? Other than that the video makes her look bad. If it were authentic (meaning capturing a real situation) why would she want it down? This way people can see her "ordeal".


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> I wonder where her familyis. If her bodyguard & her sisters got there 2 minutes after the "robbers" got away, why did they not stay with her?  And where is PMK?  Why is her family not there to comfort her if she's so traumatized?  She's just sitting there oblivious to the police, looking at her phone.


Yeh, true. I would think if the sisters were there right after they would be right around.. Maybe the reports about them showing up right after were not true...Also, maybe it was taken a while after an they had started packing up to head back to the states...Only the people there for the robbery were sitting there, Kim and her assistant..


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> There's not a place I would live that I also felt the need for a gun.


Have you been to Chicago lately?


----------



## whimsic

So was she in her robe?


----------



## mkr

whimsic said:


> So was she in her robe?


Actually I think she was!!!


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Yeh, true. I would think if the sisters were there right after they would be right around.. Maybe the reports about them showing up right after were not true...Also, maybe it was taken a while after an they had started packing up to head back to the states...Only the people there for the robbery were sitting there, Kim and her assistant..



I know that if something like this had happened to me, or any of my siblings, my family would be there immediately.  I think that would be normal for any family, especially if it's a close one as the K's claim to be.  It just strikes me as odd that the only person there is her assistant/stylist/friend/whatever.  Kim doesn't look medicated, she just looks cold & emotionless like she does on her pap walks.


----------



## bag-mania

There didn't seem to be any clothes left going by the empty closet. It looks she was already packed and her things loaded into a car waiting until the police let her leave. The bodyguard and sisters may have been outside.


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> I know that if something like this had happened to me, or any of my siblings, my family would be there immediately.  I think that would be normal for any family, especially if it's a close one as the K's claim to be.  It just strikes me as odd that the only person there is her assistant/stylist/friend/whatever.  Kim doesn't look medicated, she just looks cold & emotionless like she does on her pap walks.


I agree. But we don't truly know when this was taken..


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> I agree. But we don't truly know when this was taken..


I don't think a few hours make a difference here. You don't go from "badly shaken" to emotionless in just a few hours given she's still milking it by the whole charade going on now. She clearly wants people to think it hit her hard. The woman on the couch doesn't look like she's fazed much.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Have you been to Chicago lately?


I have.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> *I don't live in the States where gun ownership is so out of control thereby making it necessary to own one to survive*. In my entire life I have never known one single person that owned a hand gun. We inhabit entirely different worlds. So close but so different.





Hobbsy said:


> *It's not necessary to own a gun in the US to survive*. I believe in our 2nd amendment although I've never felt the need to have one myself.



Gun ownership & 2nd Amendment Rights are a hot button issue with people on both sides of the fence.  I will say that gun ownership is not a necessity in order to survive.  There are plenty of people who live in the US who don't own guns, don't want to own guns, & they live perfectly happy lives.  But according the the 2nd Amendment of our Constitution, they still have the right to do so if they chose to.  Our gun ownership is not out of control.  Millions of people here own guns for hunting, for their employment, & for personal protection.  Some people collect guns of historical nature & value.  Some people have guns for shooting competitions they compete in.  Keanu Reeves is one person that comes to mind because he is an avid competitor in 3 gun competitions.  There are millions of law abiding gun owners in this country who have never committed a crime with their guns.  In fact,* if you are a convicted felon, it's illegal to own or even be around guns in this country.*

We do have a crimminal element that acquires guns illegally & those are the ones who are doing robberies, home invasions, car jacking, drug dealing, ect.  This is the element that needs to be addressed.  We have checks & balances for purchasing a gun in this country.  If you do not have a carry permit, gun dealers are required by federal law to run an FBI NICS check on the person applying for the gun.  If that person doesn't pass the check, the FBI declines the sale & the buyer cannot buy the gun.  In order to get a firearms/carry permit, the applicant also has to go through the same FBI background check.

Different countries have different laws about gun ownership.  I'm glad some of you live in countries where there is no violent crime & therefore, no need for a gun. (I'm not being facecious when I say this, I am truly happy you don't feel the need for a gun.)  Not all areas of this country are violent & it's not the Wild, Wild West here.  There are some areas, especially urban areas, where there is high crime rates & criminals have guns. 

It's a personal choice to own a gun, but I would rather have one & not need it instead of needing one & not have it.  I choose to have guns & be a responsible gun owner.  If someone invaded my home, I want the ablility to protect myself & my family.
I will also say, I was involved with an attempted car jacking several years ago.  It was the fact that I had a gun that deterred the carjackers from completing their attempt with no shots fired.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Gun ownership & 2nd Amendment Rights are a hot button issue with people on both sides of the fence.  I will say that gun ownership is not a necessity in order to survive.  There are plenty of people who live in the US who don't own guns, don't want to own guns, & they live perfectly happy lives.  But according the the 2nd Amendment of our Constitution, they still have the right to do so if they chose to.  Our gun ownership is not out of control.  Millions of people here own guns for hunting, for their employment, & for personal protection.  Some people collect guns of historical nature & value.  Some people have guns for shooting competitions they compete in.  Keanu Reeves is one person that comes to mind because he is an avid competitor in 3 gun competitions.  There are millions of law abiding gun owners in this country who have never committed a crime with their guns.  In fact,* if you are a convicted felon, it's illegal to own or even be around guns in this country.*
> 
> We do have a crimminal element that acquires guns illegally & those are the ones who are doing robberies, home invasions, car jacking, drug dealing, ect.  This is the element that needs to be addressed.  We have checks & balances for purchasing a gun in this country.  If you do not have a carry permit, gun dealers are required by federal law to run an FBI NICS check on the person applying for the gun.  If that person doesn't pass the check, the FBI declines the sale & the buyer cannot buy the gun.  In order to get a firearms/carry permit, the applicant also has to go through the same FBI background check.
> 
> Different countries have different laws about gun ownership.  I'm glad some of you live in countries where there is no violent crime & therefore, no need for a gun. (I'm not being facecious when I say this, I am truly happy you don't feel the need for a gun.)  Not all areas of this country are violent & it's not the Wild, Wild West here.  There are some areas, especially urban areas, where there is high crime rates & criminals have guns.
> 
> It's a personal choice to own a gun, but I would rather have one & not need it instead of needing one & not have it.  I choose to have guns & be a responsible gun owner.  If someone invaded my home, I want the ablility to protect myself & my family.
> I will also say, I was involved with an attempted car jacking several years ago.  It was the fact that I had a gun that deterred the carjackers from completing their attempt with no shots fired.


I agree it is a hot topic and probably one not to discuss further as it borders on the political.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> I agree it is a hot topic and probably one not to discuss further as it borders on the political.


I agree.  It's not a topic for this forum & doesn't have anything to do with the Kartrashians.  I just wanted to clarify some legal points about guns in this country.  My apologies for going off topic.


----------



## bag-mania

*KIM KARDASHIAN ROBBERY COSTUME PULLED FROM SITE*

The public has spoken, and does NOT want to see people dressed up as Kim Kardashian, bound and gagged by armed robbers for Halloween.

Costumeish founder *Johnathon Weeks* says the backlash was so severe by Tuesday afternoon, it became clear the Parisian Robbery Victim costume wasn't gonna fly. It's been yanked from his website. 

Weeks says this is the first time they've removed a costume from their online store -- and there have been plenty of borderline tasteless options in the past, including *Cecil the Lion* and crack-smoking mayor *Rob Ford*.

The move won't ruin Halloween for too many -- Weeks says he'll be fully refunding all SIX people who actually forked over the $69.99.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/11/kim-kardashian-robbery-costume-pulled-from-online-store/


----------



## Irishgal

cdtracing said:


> Gun ownership & 2nd Amendment Rights are a hot button issue with people on both sides of the fence.  I will say that gun ownership is not a necessity in order to survive.  There are plenty of people who live in the US who don't own guns, don't want to own guns, & they live perfectly happy lives.  But according the the 2nd Amendment of our Constitution, they still have the right to do so if they chose to.  Our gun ownership is not out of control.  Millions of people here own guns for hunting, for their employment, & for personal protection.  Some people collect guns of historical nature & value.  Some people have guns for shooting competitions they compete in.  Keanu Reeves is one person that comes to mind because he is an avid competitor in 3 gun competitions.  There are millions of law abiding gun owners in this country who have never committed a crime with their guns.  In fact,* if you are a convicted felon, it's illegal to own or even be around guns in this country.*
> 
> We do have a crimminal element that acquires guns illegally & those are the ones who are doing robberies, home invasions, car jacking, drug dealing, ect.  This is the element that needs to be addressed.  We have checks & balances for purchasing a gun in this country.  If you do not have a carry permit, gun dealers are required by federal law to run an FBI NICS check on the person applying for the gun.  If that person doesn't pass the check, the FBI declines the sale & the buyer cannot buy the gun.  In order to get a firearms/carry permit, the applicant also has to go through the same FBI background check.
> 
> Different countries have different laws about gun ownership.  I'm glad some of you live in countries where there is no violent crime & therefore, no need for a gun. (I'm not being facecious when I say this, I am truly happy you don't feel the need for a gun.)  Not all areas of this country are violent & it's not the Wild, Wild West here.  There are some areas, especially urban areas, where there is high crime rates & criminals have guns.
> 
> It's a personal choice to own a gun, but I would rather have one & not need it instead of needing one & not have it.  I choose to have guns & be a responsible gun owner.  If someone invaded my home, I want the ablility to protect myself & my family.
> I will also say, I was involved with an attempted car jacking several years ago.  It was the fact that I had a gun that deterred the carjackers from completing their attempt with no shots fired.



Very well written and happy to leave it as the closing gun comment!


----------



## Chagall

The fact that she is suing does not lend credence to what she says happened. You can sue anyone for anything. I heard of someone breaking into someone's house and suing because they slipped on the homeowners floor.


----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian Has "Flashbacks" to Robbery, "Has a Long Way to Recover"

Kim Kardashian West* is doing anything she can to get past the robbery in Paris.

Now that she's back in Los Angeles, Kim is not only turning to her closest family and friends to help her get through the aftermath, she's also getting some professional help, a source tells E! News exclusively.

"Kim is doing better but she still has a long way to recover from the robbery," the insider says. "She has been receiving some professional counseling. Her friends and family have been really supportive. Her sisters and mom have been checking on her every day."

Although husband *Kanye West* is continuing his Saint Pablo world tour, he makes sure to always check in to see how his wife is holding up at home. "Kanye has been by her side when he isn't working and calling her nonstop to check in on her," the source adds.

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...ashbacks-to-robbery-has-a-long-way-to-recover


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> Very well written and happy to leave it as the closing gun comment!


Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> *Kim Kardashian Has "Flashbacks" to Robbery, "Has a Long Way to Recover"
> 
> Kim Kardashian West* is doing anything she can to get past the robbery in Paris.
> 
> Now that she's back in Los Angeles, Kim is not only turning to her closest family and friends to help her get through the aftermath, she's also getting some professional help, a source tells E! News exclusively.
> 
> "Kim is doing better but she still has a long way to recover from the robbery," the insider says. "She has been receiving some professional counseling. Her friends and family have been really supportive. Her sisters and mom have been checking on her every day."
> 
> Although husband *Kanye West* is continuing his Saint Pablo world tour, he makes sure to always check in to see how his wife is holding up at home. "Kanye has been by her side when he isn't working and calling her nonstop to check in on her," the source adds.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...ashbacks-to-robbery-has-a-long-way-to-recover



Who are all these "sources"????  She's having flashbacks???  While I'm glad she's getting professional therapudic help if she needs it, I just find it odd that for someone who was so calm & seemingly unrattled in that video to now be having flashbacks.  Everytime some "source" puts out some information, it just makes the whole story more confusing. JMO & taking things with a grain of salt.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> The fact that she is suing does not lend credence to what she says happened. You can sue anyone for anything. I heard of someone breaking into someone's house and suing because they slipped on the homeowners floor.



We definitely live in a law suit happy society.


----------



## alansgail

Chagall said:


> I don't live in the States where gun ownership is so out of control thereby making it necessary to own one to survive. In my entire life I have never known one single person that owned a hand gun. We inhabit entirely different worlds. So close but so different.



Sorry but this is such a silly, not to mention untrue comment about gun ownership in the U.S. I've lived here all my life and certainly don't feel  it "necessary to own one to survive." Let's not generalize so much to the point of absurdity.


----------



## Chagall

alansgail said:


> Sorry but this is such a silly, not to mention untrue comment about gun ownership in the U.S. I've lived here all my life and certainly don't feel  it "necessary to own one to survive." Let's not generalize so much to the point of absurdity.


Many non Americans have a different take on things. Maybe I will have to stop watching CNN!


----------



## BagBerry13

alansgail said:


> Sorry but this is such a silly, not to mention untrue comment about gun ownership in the U.S. I've lived here all my life and certainly don't feel  it "necessary to own one to survive." Let's not generalize so much to the point of absurdity.


Well, this is also a very close-minded point of view. Just because you didn't feel threatened yet and therefore don't see the need to own a gun doesn't mean no one does. The gun-related deaths in the US are exceptionally high for a developed country. You have several mass shootings a year when we only have one every few years. In comparison your gun laws are very unregulated and therefore are part of the problem. I get that the American society grew up on this 2nd Amendment Right stuff but nothing will change in the death rates when the thinking doesn't change. You don't need guns to defend yourself. Lots of countries live without them for decades. For the rest of the world you guys come across as a trigger-happy nation. Sorry.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Many non Americans have a different take on things. Maybe I will have to stop watching CNN!



The media tends to make mountains out of mole hills & skew perception.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> The media tends to make mountains out of mole hills & skew perception.


Well you can't deny the numbers of people killed in mass shootings in the states. There seems to be one after another. Does the news lie about the numbers killed. I'm not talking about terrorism but school shootings etc.


----------



## alansgail

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, this is also a very close-minded point of view. Just because you didn't feel threatened yet and therefore don't see the need to own a gun doesn't mean no one does. The gun-related deaths in the US are exceptionally high for a developed country. You have several mass shootings a year when we only have one every few years. In comparison your gun laws are very unregulated and therefore are part of the problem. I get that the American society grew up on this 2nd Amendment Right stuff but nothing will change in the death rates when the thinking doesn't change. You don't need guns to defend yourself. Lots of countries live without them for decades. For the rest of the world you guys come across as a trigger-happy nation. Sorry.



Not here to discuss gun control with you and I don't appreciate being called "closed-minded" but whatever, you're more than welcome to your opinion. You have no idea if I've ever felt threatened yet.....so please don't make that leap.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Well you can't deny the numbers of people killed in mass shootings in the states. There seems to be one after another. Does the news lie about the numbers killed. I'm not talking about terrorism but school shootings etc.



Most of the "mass shootings" occure in what is know as gun free zones, a fact the media often leaves out.  Gun free zones are areas like schools, government buildings, airports, churches, even shopping malls & it's a federal offense to bring a gun into a gun free zone.  The person who brings the gun into a gun free zone is breaking the law & is the criminal & that's what needs to be addressed.  Most criminals who are determined to go on a shooting spree are aware of this & know that no one there will have the ability to shoot back. (this makes for easy targets)  There is also a problem with gangs & their propencity to be involved with a drive by shooting.  There are a lot of requirements for gun ownership in this country not limited to background checks, forms, waiting periods, ect, so our gun laws are not unregulated.  *Laws need to be enforced with the criminal element.*   I am aware that a lot of countries think Americans are trigger happy & they're entitled to their opinions.  But don't judge us because we choose not to depend on our government to protect us in our daily lives & regulate how we live as long as we live within the context of our laws.  As I have said, the problem is not law abiding gun owners, it's the criminal element that needs to be held accountable by law.


----------



## Cw8307

She looks awful


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Most of the "mass shootings" occure in what is know as gun free zones, a fact the media often leaves out.  Gun free zones are areas like schools, government buildings, airports, churches, even shopping malls.  The person who brings the gun into a gun free zone is breaking the law & is the criminal & that's what needs to be addressed.  Most criminals who are determined to go on a shooting spree are aware of this & know that no one there will have the ability to shoot back.  There is also a problem with gangs & their propencity to be involved with a drive by shooting.  There are a lot of requirements for gun ownership in this country not limited to background checks, forms, waiting periods, ect, so our gun laws are not unregulated.  *Laws need to be enforced with the criminal element.*   I am aware that a lot of countries think Americans are trigger happy & they're entitled to their opinions.  But don't judge us because we choose not to depend on our government to protect us in our daily lives & regulate how we live.


We don't have gun free zones with criminals and troubled people etc coming into that area with guns. If guns were harder to get wouldn't that eliminate that problem.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> We don't have gun free zones with criminals and troubled people etc coming into that area with guns. If guns were harder to get wouldn't that eliminate that problem.


True. I still can't get over the fact that you can buy bullets at a Walmart. We used to have a Walmart in my hometown. You know what the most lethal thing was you could buy there? True American marshmallows! That sugar intake could've killed you.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> We don't have gun free zones with criminals and troubled people etc coming into that area with guns. If guns were harder to get wouldn't that eliminate that problem.



If someone is hell bent to kill a bunch of people, they will find a way to do it.  If they can't do it with guns, they will do it with bombs, knives, whatever they can get their hands on.  Criminals will find a way, one way or another.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> If someone is hell bent to kill a bunch of people, they will find a way to do it.  If they can't do it with guns, they will do it with bombs, knives, whatever they can get their hands on.  Criminals will find a way, one way or another.


Well guns seem to be the weapons of choice in these events. Why make it easy for them. You don't hear of many mass knifings.


----------



## Swanky

Gun control = politics. We all know that's not allowed, please stop that discussion.


----------



## whimsic

Maybe if Kim had a gun....


----------



## jenjen1964

If the Kardashian clan wants to skimp on security they could probably just skip Khloe..... just sayin'


----------



## afsweet

jenjen1964 said:


> If the Kardashian clan wants to skimp on security they could probably just skip Khloe..... just sayin'



she's certainly the least desirable Kardashian.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Well guns seem to be the weapons of choice in these events. Why make it easy for them. You don't hear of many mass knifings.


We can agree to disagree.  I will speak no more on the subject.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kim and Co. seem to be awfully defensive about anything negative that's reported on the robbery. Interesting, they're not usually this defensive when it comes to negative stories. Screams guilty to me. They're trying REALLY hard to shut down any stories of it being staged.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Agreed.




Moving on to the contiuing saga of The Secret Storm In The Days Of Our Lives For The Young & The Restless Of All My Children Of the Kartrashian Clan!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Hobbsy said:


> There's not a place I would live that I also felt the need for a gun.



Me either. But, I am wise enough to realize that not everyone has the financial means that I have. Some people's health is failing, live on welfare and have no family left to help them. Some once very nice neighborhoods are in shambles and people don't have a way out. I spend my days buying designer handbags and gossiping about Kim Kardashian. I would never judge the choices others have to make who are working 2-3 jobs and struggling to keep a roof over their heads. Not everyone can just up and move.


----------



## Hobbsy

LemonDrop said:


> Me either. But, I am wise enough to realize that not everyone has the financial means that I have. Some people's health is failing, live on welfare and have no family left to help them. Some once very nice neighborhoods are in shambles and people don't have a way out. I spend my days buying designer handbags and gossiping about Kim Kardashian. I would never judge the choices others have to make who are working 2-3 jobs and struggling to keep a roof over their heads. Not everyone can just up and move.


I'm not saying anything about a person's financial means. I have lived in neighborhoods a lot of people wouldn't drive through.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Moving on to the contiuing saga of The Secret Storm In The Days Of Our Lives For The Young & The Restless Of All My Children Of the Kartrashian Clan!!!


That about sums it up. Dont forget the Twlight Zone playing in the background.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> That about sums it up. Dont forget the Twlight Zone playing in the background.



Very true!  The Twilight Zone song is definitely the theme song for this Soap Opera!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Hobbsy said:


> I'm not saying anything about a person's financial means. I have lived in neighborhoods a lot of people wouldn't drive through.



I shouldn't have said anything. This is Kim Kardashian thread. Personal things just made me jump on this topic. But it's not the appropriate place.


----------



## chloebagfreak

I don't want to link it,but the Daily Mail has new Kim pictures,naked of course. She's releasing her Selfish book.
Because whenever I'm robbed of Ten million dollars and so traumatized I have flashbacks, I think it's good to get more attention and show my naked pregnant body...but hey that's just me

Just kidding of course.
This shows how NOT traumatized she truly is. So much for staying out of the public eye and drawing attention to your self.


----------



## Hobbsy

LemonDrop said:


> I shouldn't have said anything. This is Kim Kardashian thread. Personal things just made me jump on this topic. But it's not the appropriate place.


[emoji259][emoji254][emoji258]


----------



## lizmil

chloebagfreak said:


> I don't want to link it,but the Daily Mail has new Kim pictures,naked of course. She's releasing her Selfish book.
> Because whenever I'm robbed of Ten million dollars and so traumatized I have flashbacks, I think it's good to get more attention and show my naked pregnant body...but hey that's just me
> 
> Just kidding of course.
> This shows how NOT traumatized she truly is. So much for staying out of the public eye and drawing attention to your self.


Selfish book? Wasn't that a long time ago?  Confused.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## twin-fun

lizmil said:


> Selfish book? Wasn't that a long time ago?  Confused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



She is re-releasing the 2015 book with new pictures, including her naked pregnant one. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...including-completely-NAKED-pregnant-snap.html


----------



## cdtracing

lizmil said:


> Selfish book? Wasn't that a long time ago?  Confused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



It says she re-releasing the book Selfish with new pictures, including the totally nude pregnant pics.  Yeah, that's exactly what I would do if I was traumatized & having flashbacks from being robbed of millions of dollars in jewelry at gunpoint , being tied, gagged, & locked in a bathroom.
Lawd Help Me!!!!!!  Nothing says I'm a poor victim like re-releasing a book with nude selfies than this!


----------



## Irishgal

cdtracing said:


> It says she re-releasing the book Selfish with new pictures, including the totally nude pregnant pics.  Yeah, that's exactly what I would do if I was traumatized & having flashbacks from being robbed of millions of dollars in jewelry at gunpoint , being tied, gagged, & locked in a bathroom.
> Lawd Help Me!!!!!!  Nothing says I'm a poor victim like re-releasing a book with nude selfies than this!



Well she tried playing the victim card and that did not win her the attention she had hoped for, so she thought "lessons learned" and went back to her usual game. 

Waiting for her to say that her therapist told her it would be "empowering" for her to re release the book and post the nudie.


----------



## mrsinsyder

*Kim Kardashian calls off birthday celebration in Las Vegas as she 'undergoes therapy for flashbacks to Paris robbery' *

Kim Kardashian has canceled an appearance in Las Vegas.

According to E! News the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star won't host Hakkasan Nightclub inside Sin City's MGM Grand on October 28.

The same site added that the wife of Kanye West has been getting counseling after experiencing flashbacks after she was held at gunpoint and robbed of $11 million worth of jewels in Paris.








However, citing sources from Hakkasan, E! News claimed the club has its eyes fixed on a smooth rapport with the reality star and her family, and will let her shift the event to a new date without a pay cut.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-flashbacks-Paris-robbery.html#ixzz4Mvb8XxF1


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> *Kim Kardashian calls off birthday celebration in Las Vegas as she 'undergoes therapy for flashbacks to Paris robbery' *
> 
> Kim Kardashian has canceled an appearance in Las Vegas.
> 
> According to E! News the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star won't host Hakkasan Nightclub inside Sin City's MGM Grand on October 28.
> 
> The same site added that the wife of Kanye West has been getting counseling after experiencing flashbacks after she was held at gunpoint and robbed of $11 million worth of jewels in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, citing sources from Hakkasan, E! News claimed the club has its eyes fixed on a smooth rapport with the reality star and her family, and will let her shift the event to a new date without a pay cut.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-flashbacks-Paris-robbery.html#ixzz4Mvb8XxF1



I couldn't care less where she has her birthday party.  I think it's funny she's paid to have it there, tho.  On another note, is it just me or is her awkward stance because her shoes hurt her feet & pinch her toes???  They don't look like they fit her well.


----------



## mrsinsyder

cdtracing said:


> I couldn't care less where she has her birthday party.  I think it's funny she's paid to have it there, tho.  On another note, is it just me or is her awkward stance because her shoes hurt her feet & pinch her toes???  They don't look like they fit her well.


I just googled the name because we were just in Vegas and I thought the logo looked Kardashian but it's not related to them, right?


----------



## Hobbsy

cdtracing said:


> I couldn't care less where she has her birthday party.  I think it's funny she's paid to have it there, tho.  On another note, is it just me or is her awkward stance because her shoes hurt her feet & pinch her toes???  They don't look like they fit her well.


Either that or she has to pee??!!?


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> I just googled the name because we were just in Vegas and I thought the logo looked Kardashian but it's not related to them, right?


Not that I'm aware of.  We have not been to Vegas in about 3 yrs.  It looks like one of those loud clubs that has a long line to get into.  My husband & I avoid those places.
It's probably one of those places Scott Disick makes appearances at.  He made a career out of  making appearances in Vegas & getting drunk.


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> Either that or she has to pee??!!?


 That was my next guess!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hakkasan is a combo restaurant/nightclub. I haven't been to the nightclub portion but the restaurant is outstanding.


----------



## ManilaMama

She's looking like her mom more and more. 

The hakkasan logo looks like two back to back Ks. Do the ks own it?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hobbsy said:


> Either that or she has to pee??!!?


She just pees in her Spanx doll, heck she may be peeing while the pics were being taken!


----------



## Alexenjie

chloebagfreak said:


> I don't want to link it,but the Daily Mail has new Kim pictures,naked of course. She's releasing her Selfish book.
> Because whenever I'm robbed of Ten million dollars and so traumatized I have flashbacks, I think it's good to get more attention and show my naked pregnant body...but hey that's just me
> 
> Just kidding of course.
> This shows how NOT traumatized she truly is. So much for staying out of the public eye and drawing attention to your self.



Kim announced that she was going to rerelease the Selfie book in August per this article:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-reveals-expanding-selfie-book-Selfish.html
So it's not fair (to me) to combine the Selfie book with Kim dealing with post traumatic stress from the robbery.


----------



## chowlover2

The book didn't sell the first time, who wants to see her naked pregnancy pics? Obviously, she has nothing else to offer.


----------



## Lodpah

mrsinsyder said:


> *Kim Kardashian calls off birthday celebration in Las Vegas as she 'undergoes therapy for flashbacks to Paris robbery' *
> 
> Kim Kardashian has canceled an appearance in Las Vegas.
> 
> According to E! News the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star won't host Hakkasan Nightclub inside Sin City's MGM Grand on October 28.
> 
> The same site added that the wife of Kanye West has been getting counseling after experiencing flashbacks after she was held at gunpoint and robbed of $11 million worth of jewels in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, citing sources from Hakkasan, E! News claimed the club has its eyes fixed on a smooth rapport with the reality star and her family, and will let her shift the event to a new date without a pay cut.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-flashbacks-Paris-robbery.html#ixzz4Mvb8XxF1


----------



## Lodpah

Alexenjie said:


> Kim announced that she was going to rerelease the Selfie book in August per this article:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-reveals-expanding-selfie-book-Selfish.html
> So it's not fair (to me) to combine the Selfie book with Kim dealing with post traumatic stress from the robbery.


I'm curious. Do people actually pay good money to go to this club and see her?


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> The book didn't sell the first time, who wants to see her naked pregnancy pics? Obviously, she has nothing else to offer.



Why would anyone pay for the book when you can see all that crap for free on IG.


----------



## cdtracing

Lodpah said:


> I'm curious. Do people actually pay good money to go to this club and see her?


I wouldn't waste my money but that's just me.


----------



## Lodpah

cdtracing said:


> I wouldn't waste my money but that's just me.


Yeah, I think this family was "manufactured" to be famous.  The media was told to "advertise" them to the  point of total saturation but I think it sort of backfired wherein people got tired of them and they work so hard to stay relevant.  Their d list sponsors must know this and I think "A" list brands that it's all smoke and mirrors. 

Lol everything they touch does not turn into a midas gold. Look at Sears. Sears is just one of a long list of retailers out of business per their association with this toxic family.  I don't hate the Ks but I am fascinated that they really pulled a wool over the world with their fame and I'll keep calling them out.


----------



## lizmil

Maybe cancelling her birthday party will keep her younger and in kompetition with her sister, Kylie?Kardashian math?

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> Yeah, I think this family was "manufactured" to be famous.  The media was told to "advertise" them to the  point of total saturation but I think it sort of backfired wherein people got tired of them and they work so hard to stay relevant.  Their d list sponsors must know this and I think "A" list brands that it's all smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Lol everything they touch does not turn into a midas gold. Look at Sears. Sears is just one of a long list of retailers out of business per their association with this toxic family.  I don't hate the Ks but I am fascinated that they really pulled a wool over the world with their fame and I'll keep calling them out.


You're giving them far too much credit. They are not associated with the reason Sears is going out of business. That's such a reach. Sears, like other old fogie stores, took too long to adopt efficient Internet sales management. Ulta seems to be doing just fine and expanding, again that is not as a result of selling Kardashian products.


----------



## bag-mania

We'll see if the Paris police have any better luck solving this mystery.

*SECRET RECORDING IN PARIS APT.*
*Sparks Police Investigation*
Moments after Paris cops responded to the Kim Kardashian robbery scene, someone recorded video inside her apartment and whoever shot the footage is in big trouble ... TMZ has learned.

The video shows Kim on a couch, wrapped in blanket while FaceTiming with someone. Police are combing the luxury pad for evidence ... apparently unaware that someone in the apartment is shooting video, which would be a major violation of French privacy laws.

Our sources tell us Kim's legal team is now working with French authorities to determine who was behind the camera. The issue is, in France it is illegal to film someone in a private setting without their consent. We're told police believe this video fits that description.

The video was posted on websites this week, but Kim's legal team shut it down immediately by sternly reminding the outlets the footage is illegal.

If Kim or others who were present can finger the camera operator, and cops locate the culprit ... he or she could face a year in prison and be fined the equivalent of about $50k.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/13/kim-kardashian-robbery-apartment-video-investigation/


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, given she can't post on social media (holding up the facade) and can't go out (except for her therapy of course) she must be really bored at home. Hence all the suing and searching for yourself on the internet regarding the spin of your story.


----------



## cdtracing

And the Soap Opera continues...I'm just amazed at how these gossip publications refer to her as not just a celebrity, but are constantly calling her an author & now a video game mogul????  I don't know about "video game mogul" but we all know she's as shallow as a saucer & can't even speak a sentence without using the word "like" a dozen times.  She had a ghost writer "write" her book for her.  They sure like to embellish on her so called accomplishments. SMDH 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...mail&utm_content=daily&utm_campaign=101316_09


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, given she can't post on social media (holding up the facade) and can't go out (except for her therapy of course) she must be really bored at home. Hence all the suing and searching for yourself on the internet regarding the spin of your story.


Since social media is the only "work" she's ever done (except being assistant to Paris Hilton?), I'd almost sympathize with her.  But then I remember - she could never earn another dime in her worthless life and still live better than most of us off her sex tape and other useless media crap.


----------



## lorihmatthews

ManilaMama said:


> The hakkasan logo looks like two back to back Ks. Do the ks own it?



No, they don't own it. I went to one in London ages ago, long before their family hit the scene. Hakkasan is a high end chain restaurant. There's one here in San Francisco too (sans nightclub).


----------



## BagBerry13

sdkitty said:


> Since social media is the only "work" she's ever done (except being assistant to Paris Hilton?), I'd almost sympathize with her.  But then I remember - she could never earn another dime in her worthless life and still live better than most of us off her sex tape and other useless media crap.


Unfortunately, yes. Having no standards does seem to pay some people's rent. Well, at least I can live with myself.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> Unfortunately, yes. Having no standards does seem to pay some people's rent. Well, at least I can live with myself.


Maybe Paris would re-hire her


----------



## shaurin

sdkitty said:


> Since social media is the only "work" she's ever done (except being assistant to Paris Hilton?), I'd almost sympathize with her.



Lest us not forget her sex tape.  They don't call it a blow "job" for nothing.  And speaking of her sex tape, I know the consensus seems to be that PMK orchestrated its release, but do you guys think PMK watched it?  I kind of feel like I wouldn't be surprised if she did, but I also just cannot fathom watching a sex tape that one of my kids created (here's to hoping they never do).


----------



## sdkitty

IDK......she seems to look at her kids as sources of income rather than children.  How many mothers would allow - even encourage - their teenage daughters to have breast implants, injected lips, etc.?  She probably did watch the sex tape and then decided to try to go get herself some of that.


----------



## cdtracing

shaurin said:


> Lest us not forget her sex tape.  They don't call it a blow "job" for nothing.  And speaking of her sex tape, I know the consensus seems to be that PMK orchestrated its release, but do you guys think PMK watched it?  I kind of feel like I wouldn't be surprised if she did, but I also just cannot fathom watching a sex tape that one of my kids created (here's to hoping they never do).



I'm pretty sure PMK watched it.  She apparently doesn't have a problem with her daughters parading around in public half naked, in their underwear, & nipples showing.  And lets not forget the see through dress Kim wore with barely a landing strip covering her vajayjay.  She's done nothing but whore out the whole family to make money.  If it would make them money, PMK would skin her daughters & wear them like a fur coat!!


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I'm pretty sure PMK watched it.  She apparently doesn't have a problem with her daughters parading around in public half naked, in their underwear, & nipples showing.  And lets not forget the see through dress Kim wore with barely a landing strip covering her vajayjay.  She's done nothing but whore out the whole family to make money.  If it would make them money, PMK would skin her daughters & wear them like a fur coat!!


that's pretty harsh but I think she's earned it


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> that's pretty harsh but I think she's earned it



I just don't think anything is beneath PMK when it comes to making money.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I just don't think anything is beneath PMK when it comes to making money.


seems like that's true....guess that's why some call her a devil


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> You're giving them far too much credit. They are not associated with the reason Sears is going out of business. That's such a reach. Sears, like other old fogie stores, took too long to adopt efficient Internet sales management. Ulta seems to be doing just fine and expanding, again that is not as a result of selling Kardashian products.


Girl, when it comes to her, reaching is what people do...


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, given she can't post on social media (holding up the facade) and can't go out (except for her therapy of course) she must be really bored at home. Hence all the suing and searching for yourself on the internet regarding the spin of your story.


There's speculation she's recovering and will reappear with a smaller butt.


----------



## AECornell

She's probably got enough time to come here and read this thread herself, haha


----------



## redney

AECornell said:


> She's probably got enough time to come here and read this thread herself, haha


Rumor has it the Ks already read here, or their 'people' do.


----------



## hedgwin99

redney said:


> Rumor has it the Ks already read here, or their 'people' do.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AECornell

I know, that's why I said Kim is actually reading it herself this time because she's not doing anything else 



redney said:


> Rumor has it the Ks already read here, or their 'people' do.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

redney said:


> Rumor has it the Ks already read here, or their 'people' do.


well the people who read it must only deliver the positive things (which rarely happens) we say
because if they would read half of the thread, they would realize what we really think of kim 
a mini PMK who's thirsty for frame and would never let anyone outshine her
even if it was to compete with her sister who is 16 years younger 
haha to think of it, judging by pictures only you would never guess the right age gap between them


----------



## redney

Viva La Fashion said:


> well the people who read it must only deliver the positive things (which rarely happens) we say
> because if they would read half of the thread, they would realize what we really think of kim
> a mini PMK who's thirsty for frame and would never let anyone outshine her
> even if it was to compete with her sister who is 16 years younger
> haha to think of it, judging by pictures only you would never guess the right age gap between them


eh, Kim would just think we're all a bunch of 'haters' haha.

There was a time - anyone else remember - when we were posting 'where's North' and all of a sudden - there are pap pics of North. Haha.


----------



## lovemysavior

cdtracing said:


> Why would anyone pay for the book when you can see all that crap for free on IG.


Because this way you can put the book on your koffee table..


----------



## cdtracing

lovemysavior said:


> Because this way you can put the book on your koffee table..


 I don't want any K Kontamination on my koffee table!!!!


----------



## mkr

Can you call yourself an "author" when you publish a picture book?


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Can you call yourself an "author" when you publish a picture book?


Clearly! I'm sure she also calls herself an actress just because of the sex tape. I mean Kanye calls himself fashion designer too even though it's all crap he's producing.


----------



## WishList986

BagBerry13 said:


> Clearly! I'm sure she also calls herself an actress just because of the sex tape. I mean Kanye calls himself fashion designer too even though it's all crap he's producing.


Author, actress, AND singer! Wow, Kim is really a triple threat


----------



## mkr

So...she's soo freaked out and having flashbacks so bad she needs to publish a book of naked selfies.  Well gee wiz that will keep her out of the public eye now won't it??


----------



## cdtracing

WishList986 said:


> I think we've beat this topic to death by now and figured out that everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> Author, actress, AND singer! Wow, Kim is really a triple threat



Don't forget Video Game Mogul.....the list of her "talents" continues to grow!!


----------



## mkr

So since she's refusing to go out in public because of this trauma, she's going to just put a whole bunch of pictures of herself out in public.  She needs attention that bad that she can't stop.


----------



## WishList986

cdtracing said:


> Don't forget Video Game Mogul.....the list of her "talents" continues to grow!!


Just when I forgot about that stupid game!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

I wonder if she just can't face people at her birthday event.?  If the robbery was fake, she was probably expecting nothing but sympathy. The fact that so many people don't believe her probably makes her feel hated. She's probably afraid of people asking her difficult questions and getting her facts mixed up.


----------



## caitlin1214

Alexenjie said:


> I'm sure that anyone who is a secret service agent or security guard for heads of state, diplomats, the people who have real power in the world, can't wait to set aside their job to go provide security (with helpful details provided to the public) for the Kardashians. Their rise in status alone would be immeasurable. I don't doubt the Kardashians will increase their (pitiful) attempts at security but I do doubt that the crème of the crop of security personnel will be who they end up with.



My cousin used to work security detail as part of the Canadian Police when important figures. When there were meals involved, my family and I used to joke that he didn't need to buy groceries, because the caterers often provided dinner to the security team, too.   



Chagall said:


> My goodness you are brave. I have never seen a gun in my life and if I did I would go into shock.



I don't want to get political, but I will say that civilians should not be having access to military-grade weapons, and I understand people who have trained to use and respect guns having them.

Personally, though, I like looking at them through the glass in the weapons section of an art museum. 

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...f-history-lots-of-bling-7-photos-3061574.html


mkr said:


> We own shotguns rifles and pistols.  My husband hunts but also is licensed to carry a concealed weapon.  I don't have a license to carry but learned how to use weapons and I am an excellent shot.  Better than my husband who has been shooting since his teens.  I like to shoot at targets but I think if someone was trying to break in I would run for a spatula!



I have this carved wooden club we got from Fiji hanging on the wall of my apartment. If necessary, I hope I have the mindset to grab it. 

http://picclick.com.au/Melanesian-War-Club-Culacula-Carved-Wood-Fiji-Samoa-152242537743.html
(Mine is a bit shorter and more spade-shaped at the top.) 



Singra said:


> My feeling is it's too weird to have made up and it's too risky. The chances of being found out aren't worth the risk imo. Also anything can look like a setup in retrospect... but then again stranger things have happened so what do I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this... I'm also someone who's not very reactive in the moment and experiences the emotion of the incident much later. The times I've been in fear for my life I've been calm and strangely focused, it's quite a bizarre, somewhat exhilarating feeling.
> 
> I've seen friends and neighbors in some crazy situations and you can never predict how someone will or will not react.



The last time I slipped on the ice and broke my wrist, which was in 2014, while I allowed myself to sit on the sidewalk for a bit, I went into survival mode: I got myself up and made my way (carefully - remember, there was ice) to the end of the block to the bank. There, I got cash, the people at the bank called a cab for me and I was brought to the hospital. 

It wasn't until I was waiting for my x-ray that the freak out phone call, "Daddy, I slipped on the ice!" came out. 


(The time before that, 2007, I admit I freaked out in the beginning, but that was because I wasn't quite sure what happened to me. All I knew was I couldn't move my arm below the shoulder - then, it turned out it I fractured my humerus - I did the freak out as soon as I got to the hospital. But when I was waiting for the x-ray results I remember making myself comfortable on the clinic bed and falling asleep.)


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure Kim's staff monitor our chat. There have been many times things we talk about her suddenly happen. And even Kim, she's addicted to he phones, probably drops by, and calls us 'haters'.
I wonder where she goes to read positive things about herself, are there positive chats about her?
I have said good things about Kim on this chat - rarely.  I'd like to give more positive comments, but she just makes it so hard.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

There are few people on here who speak positively about her and try to be "neutral" and defend her sometimes. If we make out a list of who can possibly be KK, we will have a very short list [emoji12]


----------



## HollieDollie

Shengo will have to come back after this debacle!!!


----------



## Chagall

caitlin1214 said:


> My cousin used to work security detail as part of the Canadian Police when important figures. When there were meals involved, my family and I used to joke that he didn't need to buy groceries, because the caterers often provided dinner to the security team, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get political, but I will say that civilians should not be having access to military-grade weapons, and I understand people who have trained to use and respect guns having them.
> 
> Personally, though, I like looking at them through the glass in the weapons section of an art museum.
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...f-history-lots-of-bling-7-photos-3061574.html
> 
> 
> I have this carved wooden club we got from Fiji hanging on the wall of my apartment. If necessary, I hope I have the mindset to grab it.
> 
> http://picclick.com.au/Melanesian-War-Club-Culacula-Carved-Wood-Fiji-Samoa-152242537743.html
> (Mine is a bit shorter and more spade-shaped at the top.)
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I slipped on the ice and broke my wrist, which was in 2014, while I allowed myself to sit on the sidewalk for a bit, I went into survival mode: I got myself up and made my way (carefully - remember, there was ice) to the end of the block to the bank. There, I got cash, the people at the bank called a cab for me and I was brought to the hospital.
> 
> It wasn't until I was waiting for my x-ray that the freak out phone call, "Daddy, I slipped on the ice!" came out.
> 
> 
> (The time before that, 2007, I admit I freaked out in the beginning, but that was because I wasn't quite sure what happened to me. All I knew was I couldn't move my arm below the shoulder - then, it turned out it I fractured my humerus - I did the freak out as soon as I got to the hospital. But when I was waiting for the x-ray results I remember making myself comfortable on the clinic bed and falling asleep.)


Definitely people can go into shock after a traumatic event. This is natures way of protecting you and keeping you calm enough to react in ways to help yourself. It gives you a breather before you have to process what happened. Having said that, I still remain in the "this is a set up camp". Too many things don't add up.


----------



## bag-mania

*The £4.5 million Kardashian raid and 10 lingering questions that still have no answers: Eleven days after the robbery, the mysteries that the police still can't prove*
*
1 WHO FILMED THE MYSTERY VIDEO?*

On Tuesday, celebrity website Radar Online posted a three-minute video of the inside of the apartment on the night the robbery happened.

Within a couple of hours it had been taken down, possibly because under French law it is illegal to film someone in a private space without their consent. The footage appears to have been shot covertly by someone inside the room — there’s speculation it could have been a policeman.

In it, you see an apparently calm Kim Kardashian sitting on a sofa wrapped in a blanket, making a video call on her mobile phone. Policemen and a forensics worker are also shown, talking as they examine the rooms.

There’s a huge TV and the doors — through which the raiders must have entered — appear undamaged.

Though it has been said she was not filming for Keeping Up With The Kardashians, cameras and lights appear to have been set up in the room. Her assistant is also wearing what looks like a lapel microphone.

A Kardashian spokesman told Radar Online that the footage had been taken five hours after the robbery.

Former FBI agent Manny Gomez, who once won FBI Investigator of the Year, told the site: ‘It is interesting to me how calm she and her personal assistant appear to be. She was acting very normally, as if nothing happened.’

*2 WHY WAS SHE ALLOWED TO STAY AT THAT HOTEL?*

Known as the ‘no address hotel’, this discreet residence is a hop and a skip from Rue Cambon, a prime location in Paris where many celebrities choose to stay. However, despite the evident prestige and fancy artwork, the hotel has poor security — there are no CCTV cameras on the outside or inside of the building.

Former undercover DEA (Drug Enforcement Administration) agent Michael Levine says: ‘The Hotel de Pourtales may claim it is because high-profile stars are camera-shy, but the lack of surveillance may also be grounds for a lawsuit blaming the whole incident on lax security.’

A former French Foreign Legion captain called Axel, who runs Paris-based global security firm Lisda, said he’d never have recommended it to a famous or wealthy client. ‘Security hardly exists there, that was a robbery waiting to happen,’ he said.

Surely their highly paid security team should have warned Kanye and Kim that it was an inadvisable choice — especially given the incredibly valuable jewellery inside?

Kanye West has been spotted there several times over the past few years, on trips to the city without Kim and before their wedding.

He was with Kim at shows the previous week, and left the stage at his own concert when he heard of the robbery. However, her family were staying at the hotel George V, while at Paris Fashion Week last year the couple stayed at Le Royal Monceau.
*
3 WHERE WAS SECURITY ON THE NIGHT?*

This is perhaps the £4.5 million question. The couple employ experienced bodyguard Pascal Duvier as their head of security. He is in charge of a team that includes both drivers and close protection staff. Numbers on the team reportedly vary between three and a dozen.

It is said by her PR team that Kim had three bodyguards on the trip, but they were split between her and her two sisters, who were at another hotel.

Why so few, when at home in Los Angeles there are a permanent team of four, day and night? Her PR team told gossip magazine Page Six that it was her decision to send Duvier out with her sister Kourtney that night.

Why would Duvier consent to this? Sources who work in close protection say that it is unheard-of for a ‘principal’ who is this high-profile and wealthy to be left without at least one bodyguard on duty throughout the night, outside the door.

Even if he went with Kourtney, why wasn’t someone else assigned to Kim? And who accompanied her to the hotel in the first place?

In the circumstances, why hasn’t Duvier been fired? He is still the couple’s head of security.

But why wasn’t the door to the apartment bolted on the inside? A basic security precaution which, again, you would expect her protection team to have told her to take?

Revelations that he filed for bankruptcy for his German security company 11 weeks ago with debts of more than £800,000 may increase the pressure to let him go.

*4 WHY WASN'T SHE TOLD TO BOLT THE DOOR?*

Police were initially puzzled as to how the robbers got into the flat.

First, reports said that the concierge had been overpowered by gunmen and left tied up in a cupboard.

Following a telephone interview with Kim last Tuesday, police were told the concierge had let the raiders into the lift, which works via keycard and pin number, and then through an armoured door using a master key.

But why wasn’t the door to the apartment bolted on the inside? A basic security precaution which, again, you would expect her protection team to have told her to take?

Almost all modern hotel rooms have a lock or bolt on the inside of the door. Either this one didn’t — the reports are unclear — or Kim felt so safe that she didn’t bolt the door.

*5 WHO WAS IN THE APARTMENT WITH HER?*

Confusion reigns. The initial statement, by Kim’s PR Ina Treciokas, said that Kim’s children North and Saint were ‘not in the room at the time’. It later emerged, though, that they were in New York all along.

Her long-time friend and stylist Simone Harouche was said to have been asleep in a downstairs bedroom of the two-storey apartment. Some reports say she locked herself in the downstairs bathroom when she heard the commotion and tried to call 911.

No wonder that didn’t work — the emergency number in France is 112.

She then is said to have either phoned or texted Duvier, and he arrived ‘within two minutes’ according to the entertainment website E!

Other reports say Simone was only woken by Kim screaming once she had freed herself from ties and a gag.

*6 WHY DID NEIGHBOURS HEAR NOTHING?*

Reports from People magazine say Kim was ‘screaming’ during and after the robbery and that she went out on a balcony to shout for help.

There are, though, no witnesses to this, according to police sources. As reported in Le Parisien newspaper, neighbours ‘did not hear a thing’.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...en-days-robbery-mysteries-police-t-prove.html


----------



## bag-mania

*(continued)

7 HOW DID THE ROBBERS TIE HER UP?* 

According to multiple reports, Kim was gagged with tape and bound hand and foot — reportedly with cable ties.

People magazine reported that she ‘wriggled free’ of her bonds. US Weekly said: ‘After they left she was able to wiggle her hands out the tie.’

If they were zip ties, this would be near impossible. They are made of a durable nylon with tiny teeth down one side and a moulded ratchet on the end.

They lock when the teeth align, and more movement only tightens them. If they are tied in front, they can be broken if you raise your hands above your head and bring them down with force and speed while pulling your elbows apart.

However, survival experts warn it will cut deeply into your wrists. There was no sign of any injury to Kim’s hands when she arrived in New York on Monday afternoon last week, or in the Radar video.

*8 WHAT WAS IN THE JEWELLERY BOX?*

From the very first reports, the value of the jewellery taken remained consistent at £8.5 million. Police said the men stole a jewellery box worth more than £5 million and a ring worth £3.5 million.

The ring is presumably her second engagement ring, a massive Lorraine Schwartz diamond worth around that amount. The rest of the haul, though, remains a mystery. She was not seen wearing anything over the previous week that would be worth anything like this sum.

Insurance documents have now come to light saying that the 13 items taken are worth a much more modest — but still enormous — £4.5 million.

She wore Jacob & Co jewellery from a new line created by her husband which is not yet on sale. For comparison, though, a gold necklace by Jacob & Co can be picked up for £3,600.

Had she been loaned, for instance, a £1 million diamond necklace it would habitually come with its own security, if she was even permitted to keep it with her overnight.

One source who has borrowed an item worth seven figures says: ‘It came with a bodyguard who literally kept his eyes on it every second that I had it.’ Jeweller Farley Cahen concurs: ‘Any jeweller will tell you that if you loan somebody that amount of goods, security measures are in place.

‘It would’ve cost less than £800 for the night to have armed guards outside the door or even in the flat.’

*9 DID THE CROOKS REALLY GET AWAY ON BIKES?*

Luc Poignant, a spokesman for the investigative unit of the Paris police, said three of the men left on foot and two on bicycles — Velibs, the Paris equivalent of Boris bikes.

This is one of the strangest claims about the whole heist. Chunky Velibs are notorious for their sluggishness and low speeds.

And where did they hire the Velibs? The nearest pick-up station is several hundred yards away.

If they arrived on the machines, where did they park them without fearing they might be pinched?

One report claimed the bandits left the bikes in a garage nearby, then hot-footed it through a shopping arcade to find them after the raid.

The garage owner told the Mail the suggestion was preposterous. Apart from anything else, the arcade’s through-route is locked at night. And why is there no CCTV image of them triumphantly gliding down Rue Tronchet?

Last week a variation on the cycle theme held that they stole some bikes parked in the inner courtyard. It seems unlikely that they would have relied on the chance of finding some.

A traditional getaway car seems a far more likely bet. The saloon seen on a shoe shop’s CCTV cruising up and down the road while the heist was under way had blacked out windows, which would have allowed the gang to speed away unseen.

It might have been a squash though: five raiders plus the driver?

*10 DID THE POLICE GATHER ALL THE EVIDENCE?*

There is some surprise that Kim flew back to New York on a private plane at 10am, just seven hours after the robbery.

Police sources indicate that she had given a statement at her apartment. It is not believed she went to a police station.

It is unclear if forensic teams tested her clothing and skin for any possible DNA samples that may have been left by her attackers.

In normal circumstances, the victim of such a serious crime would be expected to be interviewed at length by both police and prosecutors over several days.

There is also mystery about other details that have emerged following the robbery.

Police have said that Kim had been locked in the bathroom — an odd detail, as most bathrooms only lock from the inside. But sources close to Kim said that the door had not been locked.

Police also said that two iPhones belonging to Kim were stolen. However, other sources reported that she texted her bodyguard after the robbery — and another said she rang him while screaming for help on the balcony.

Adding to the confusion, she was seen with a phone on the day of the robbery.

Initial reports said there were two robbers. Within a few hours this had increased to ‘about five’.

Who knows the truth about the number of robbers — or anything else surrounding this bizarre crime?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...en-days-robbery-mysteries-police-t-prove.html


----------



## kemilia

Thanks for the article, bag-mania, interesting reading and lots of holes in this robbery story.


----------



## cdtracing

Lines up with what I have said about the lack of security.  I still think this is some sort of scam.  There's just too many unanswered questions.


----------



## LifeinTheAir

cdtracing said:


> Lines up with what I have said about the lack of security.  I still think this is some sort of scam.  There's just too many unanswered questions.



I'm not sure if this is real or not. But, that's not for me to decide. 

It's horrible what happened. I think sometimes we forget that celebrities are humans with feelings like ourselves. This would be terrible for any person to encounter, and life changing no doubt. If this is true it must be very hurtful that nobody believes you and think you're a scam artist.


----------



## cdtracing

LifeinTheAir said:


> I'm not sure if this is real or not. But, that's not for me to decide.
> 
> It's horrible what happened. I think sometimes we forget that celebrities are humans with feelings like ourselves. This would be terrible for any person to encounter, and life changing no doubt. If this is true it must be very hurtful that nobody believes you and think you're a scam artist.



While I agree, to be robbed at gunpoint would be a traumatic experience for anyone, based on past behavior & some of the stuff they have pulled for attention, it's hard for me to logically believe this story.  This whole event seems unbelievable & comes across as not on the up & up.  I have not read or heard anything that would convince me this happened like K claims.  Until I do, I stand by my opinion that this is some sort of scam.  There are too many sloppy loose ends that don't fit for me to believe it was a real robbery.


----------



## mkr

HollieDollie said:


> Shengo will have to come back after this debacle!!!


Is he the security guy she slept with on one of her episodes and he had to go back to his country cuz his Visa expired?


----------



## mkr

LifeinTheAir said:


> I'm not sure if this is real or not. But, that's not for me to decide.
> 
> It's horrible what happened. I think sometimes we forget that celebrities are humans with feelings like ourselves. This would be terrible for any person to encounter, and life changing no doubt. If this is true it must be very hurtful that nobody believes you and think you're a scam artist.


I agree.  Unfortunately the old saying still rings true.  If you make your bed you lie in it.


----------



## V0N1B2

Well, when you spell it all out like that - bullet points and everything...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mkr said:


> Is he the security guy she slept with on one of her episodes and he had to go back to his country cuz his Visa expired?


He was a cutie pie


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, when you spell it all out like that - bullet points and everything...



  Priceless!!!  I almost choked on my tea!!!


----------



## bag-mania

E! is protecting their investment while milking it at the same time. Check out the blurry photos of Kim walking outside for the first time looking like a frightened deer. I've never seen her so covered up.

*Kim Kardashian Spotted for the First Time in Los Angeles Following Paris Robbery*

*Kim Kardashian* has stepped out for the first time in Los Angeles following the robbery in Paris.

The 35-year-old reality star has been laying low over the last week and a half following her terrifying experience during Paris Fashion Week. However, she stepped out late Thursday for a bite to eat, looking "somber" and "incognito" as she headed into an Italian restaurant, according to an onlooker.

"She was with security," the insider told E! News exclusively. "She made a brief, 30-minute trip to a restaurant in Beverly Hills.  She was with a female friend and looked very downcast and somber, not wanting to be seen."

Kim was wearing a black sweatshirt with a hood and tennis shoes, keeping her head down as she quickly came and went from the location

The last time Kim was photographed was when she left the New York City apartment she stayed in with *Kanye West* during the week after her return to the United States.

It's no surprise the usually spotlight-oriented celeb has stayed out of the public eye after being gagged, bound and held at gunpoint in her Paris hotel room earlier this month.

A source recently told us she has a long way to recover. "Kim is doing better but she still has a long way to recover from the robbery,"the insider revealed. "She has been receiving some professional counseling. Her friends and family have been really supportive. Her sisters and mom have been checking on her every day."

Though the source said Kanye stays with her as much as he can, her hardest times are when she's by herself. "Kim is very paranoid still when she is alone. She has been having flashbacks and hasn't been sleeping well," the source explained. "Her security is always around her now."

Her sister, *Khloe Kardashian*, reiterated that sentiment, telling *Ellen DeGeneres* earlier this week that Kim is "not doing that well."

She said, "I mean, it's incredibly traumatic what happened to her, but our family is super close and great and we'll get through it together, and we do appreciate all of your guys' love and support and it will take time. "You know it was horrible what happened to her."

Aside from keeping out of the public eye, Kim has also put her professional life on hold.

E! News confirmed she canceled an Oct. 28 appearance at Las Vegas' Hakkasan Nightclub as well as postponed an upcoming makeup master class, which was initially planned for Oct. 14 in Dubai.

The only other public move the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star has made is tidying up her social media accounts.

Though she hasn't posted anything, Kim unfollowed 14 people on Thursday, marking the first time she's touched her social media accounts since the Paris robbery. Though we're not sure exactly which accounts were deleted, she still follows every immediate member of her famous family.

http://www.eonline.com/news/802004/...t-time-in-los-angeles-following-paris-robbery


----------



## terebina786

OMG the poor thing unfollowed 14 whole people?!

#sarcasm.


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry...still not buying the wounded deer & playing for sympathy act.   This is attracting attention because she's gone from one extreme to another.  This is not dressing to blend in & go under the radar.   I think she's going to milk this for all it's worth & then some.  Whatever.  I will say it's nice to see her wearing clothes for a change & not going around practically nude.


----------



## V0N1B2

If you want to attract attention, dressing like you're trying to hide something would be a great way to do that. Hood up, big sweatshirt you could stuff a microwave under...
Why are her hands all covered up? Is it cold in Southern California right now?
I guess we should all be thankful we aren't subjected to looking at her big floppy boobies falling out of everything and spanx bulges. No need to photoshop the ish out of that outfit.


----------



## bag-mania

V0N1B2 said:


> If you want to attract attention, dressing like you're trying to hide something would be a great way to do that. Hood up, big sweatshirt you could stuff a microwave under...
> *Why are her hands all covered up? Is it cold in Southern California right now?*
> I guess we should all be thankful we aren't subjected to looking at her big floppy boobies falling out of everything and spanx bulges. No need to photoshop the ish out of that outfit.



It's to cover up where the zip tie marks ought to be on her wrists if events happened the way she described.


----------



## Hobbsy

Enough holes to sink a ship. Call me a non-believer......but the story is fun to watch !!!


----------



## mkr

Gee wiz the paps still knew to be there...


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> If you want to attract attention, dressing like you're trying to hide something would be a great way to do that. Hood up, big sweatshirt you could stuff a microwave under...
> Why are her hands all covered up? Is it cold in Southern California right now?


Don't forget to add, she had a bunch of security people with her.  How many security people were accompanying her, I wonder, while in disguise and camouflaged.


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> OMG the poor thing unfollowed 14 whole people?!
> 
> #sarcasm.



oh, the humanity!


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> Don't forget to add, she had a bunch of security people with her.  How many security people were accompanying her, I wonder, while in disguise and camouflaged.



Isn't the saying - no use closing the barn door once the cow is out.
I'm not sure what she needs all the security for now, all her jewels are gone aren't they?
I can't see the french robbers following her to Los Angles.


----------



## White Orchid

Yep.  I can say that I for one am not missing seeing her p$$$$ or her giant aerolas on a weekly basis.  No, honest, I'm not 



cdtracing said:


> Sorry...still not buying the wounded deer & playing for sympathy act.   This is attracting attention because she's gone from one extreme to another.  This is not dressing to blend in & go under the radar.   I think she's going to milk this for all it's worth & then some.  Whatever.  I will say it's nice to see her wearing clothes for a change & not going around practically nude.


----------



## mkr

So she's going to go from wearing no clothes to wearing all the clothes.  There's your silver lining.


----------



## cdtracing

All for show because she is sooooo traumatized!!!!  Still not getting on that bus.  She doesn't need the overkill of security now.  This is just a different version of attention grabbing!!!  And I'm sure PMK has her hands all in it.  This whole pile of  just solidifies my opinion that this whole event is one huge scam.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> So she's going to go from wearing no clothes to wearing all the clothes.  There's your silver lining.


wearing.all.the.clothes. 
Don't tell me you didn't see this one coming, doll.


----------



## mkr

wearing.all.the.clothes. 
Don't tell me you didn't see this one coming, doll.
[/

Ya know, when I typed it I had this weird deja vu feeling...we really get each other


[/QUOTE]


----------



## lallybelle

LMAO @ those pics. Come on.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> So she's going to go from wearing no clothes to wearing all the clothes.  There's your silver lining.



hey, what better excuse to wear compression garments and "surprise" us with her newly bought body without looking like a teletubby?


----------



## AECornell

Meh she looks cute and normal in sneakers though. That's all I got.


----------



## Aminamina

bag-mania said:


> E! is protecting their investment while milking it at the same time. Check out the blurry photos of Kim walking outside for the first time looking like a frightened deer. I've never seen her so covered up.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Spotted for the First Time in Los Angeles Following Paris Robbery*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* has stepped out for the first time in Los Angeles following the robbery in Paris.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star has been laying low over the last week and a half following her terrifying experience during Paris Fashion Week. However, she stepped out late Thursday for a bite to eat, looking "somber" and "incognito" as she headed into an Italian restaurant, according to an onlooker.
> 
> "She was with security," the insider told E! News exclusively. "She made a brief, 30-minute trip to a restaurant in Beverly Hills.  She was with a female friend and looked very downcast and somber, not wanting to be seen."
> 
> Kim was wearing a black sweatshirt with a hood and tennis shoes, keeping her head down as she quickly came and went from the location
> 
> The last time Kim was photographed was when she left the New York City apartment she stayed in with *Kanye West* during the week after her return to the United States.
> 
> It's no surprise the usually spotlight-oriented celeb has stayed out of the public eye after being gagged, bound and held at gunpoint in her Paris hotel room earlier this month.
> 
> A source recently told us she has a long way to recover. "Kim is doing better but she still has a long way to recover from the robbery,"the insider revealed. "She has been receiving some professional counseling. Her friends and family have been really supportive. Her sisters and mom have been checking on her every day."
> 
> Though the source said Kanye stays with her as much as he can, her hardest times are when she's by herself. "Kim is very paranoid still when she is alone. She has been having flashbacks and hasn't been sleeping well," the source explained. "Her security is always around her now."
> 
> Her sister, *Khloe Kardashian*, reiterated that sentiment, telling *Ellen DeGeneres* earlier this week that Kim is "not doing that well."
> 
> She said, "I mean, it's incredibly traumatic what happened to her, but our family is super close and great and we'll get through it together, and we do appreciate all of your guys' love and support and it will take time. "You know it was horrible what happened to her."
> 
> Aside from keeping out of the public eye, Kim has also put her professional life on hold.
> 
> E! News confirmed she canceled an Oct. 28 appearance at Las Vegas' Hakkasan Nightclub as well as postponed an upcoming makeup master class, which was initially planned for Oct. 14 in Dubai.
> 
> The only other public move the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star has made is tidying up her social media accounts.
> 
> Though she hasn't posted anything, Kim unfollowed 14 people on Thursday, marking the first time she's touched her social media accounts since the Paris robbery. Though we're not sure exactly which accounts were deleted, she still follows every immediate member of her famous family.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/802004/...t-time-in-los-angeles-following-paris-robbery
> View attachment 3493243
> View attachment 3493244


This victim's disguise is going to attract  like robbers


----------



## cdtracing

^^^Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## kemilia

mkr said:


> So she's going to go from wearing no clothes to wearing all the clothes.  *There's your silver lining*.


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> ^^^Stupid is as stupid does.


Girl!!! We don't call her Kimbecile for nuttin'!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Aminamina said:


> This victim's disguise is going to attract  like robbers


Are those Kim's robbers???!!!?


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Are those Kim's robbers???!!!?


Yes.


----------



## clydekiwi

mkr said:


> Yes.



Cmon! No way! Lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

NO!!!  Really??  you really cant make this stuff up.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

clydekiwi said:


> Cmon! No way! Lol



Yeah, there's no way! The permanent marker masks are funny tho. [emoji23]


----------



## stylemepretty

Aminamina said:


> This victim's disguise is going to attract  like robbers



The permanent marker really accentuates the robber on the right's blue eyes.


----------



## Aminamina

stylemepretty said:


> The permanent marker really accentuates the robber on the right's blue eyes.


 kinda like the Paris Jackson, the star


----------



## tweegy

Aminamina said:


> This victim's disguise is going to attract  like robbers



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] what in the hell and I seeing?!


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> wearing.all.the.clothes.
> Don't tell me you didn't see this one coming, doll.


She better not be doing any, I don't know, lunges!


----------



## caitlin1214

"Look at me! I'm Chandler! Could I BE wearing any more clothes?"


("So, in the words of A.A. Milne, 'Get out of my chair, dillhole!'")


----------



## HandbagDiva354

AECornell said:


> Meh she looks cute and normal in sneakers though. That's all I got.



The sneakers are a nice change but she is walking around dressed like a ninja.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> E! is protecting their investment while milking it at the same time. Check out the blurry photos of Kim walking outside for the first time looking like a frightened deer. I've never seen her so covered up.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Spotted for the First Time in Los Angeles Following Paris Robbery*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* has stepped out for the first time in Los Angeles following the robbery in Paris.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star has been laying low over the last week and a half following her terrifying experience during Paris Fashion Week. However, she stepped out late Thursday for a bite to eat, looking "somber" and "incognito" as she headed into an Italian restaurant, according to an onlooker.
> 
> "She was with security," the insider told E! News exclusively. "She made a brief, 30-minute trip to a restaurant in Beverly Hills.  She was with a female friend and looked very downcast and somber, not wanting to be seen."
> 
> Kim was wearing a black sweatshirt with a hood and tennis shoes, keeping her head down as she quickly came and went from the location
> 
> The last time Kim was photographed was when she left the New York City apartment she stayed in with *Kanye West* during the week after her return to the United States.
> 
> It's no surprise the usually spotlight-oriented celeb has stayed out of the public eye after being gagged, bound and held at gunpoint in her Paris hotel room earlier this month.
> 
> A source recently told us she has a long way to recover. "Kim is doing better but she still has a long way to recover from the robbery,"the insider revealed. "She has been receiving some professional counseling. Her friends and family have been really supportive. Her sisters and mom have been checking on her every day."
> 
> Though the source said Kanye stays with her as much as he can, her hardest times are when she's by herself. "Kim is very paranoid still when she is alone. She has been having flashbacks and hasn't been sleeping well," the source explained. "Her security is always around her now."
> 
> Her sister, *Khloe Kardashian*, reiterated that sentiment, telling *Ellen DeGeneres* earlier this week that Kim is "not doing that well."
> 
> She said, "I mean, it's incredibly traumatic what happened to her, but our family is super close and great and we'll get through it together, and we do appreciate all of your guys' love and support and it will take time. "You know it was horrible what happened to her."
> 
> Aside from keeping out of the public eye, Kim has also put her professional life on hold.
> 
> E! News confirmed she canceled an Oct. 28 appearance at Las Vegas' Hakkasan Nightclub as well as postponed an upcoming makeup master class, which was initially planned for Oct. 14 in Dubai.
> 
> The only other public move the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star has made is tidying up her social media accounts.
> 
> Though she hasn't posted anything, Kim unfollowed 14 people on Thursday, marking the first time she's touched her social media accounts since the Paris robbery. Though we're not sure exactly which accounts were deleted, she still follows every immediate member of her famous family.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/802004/...t-time-in-los-angeles-following-paris-robbery
> View attachment 3493243
> View attachment 3493244



Is something wrong with her right calf?  Her ankle is skinny and then the whole thing looks swollen above it, not in a natural way.


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> Is something wrong with her right calf?  Her ankle is skinny and then the whole thing looks swollen above it, not in a natural way.



Spanx socks, duh!!

I kid.. I kid..

Seriously though, if she doesn't want to be seen.. Then she wouldn't be seen!! Right? 

Why make a fuss and dress like a ninja to eat out? Why not order takeout or have a private chef at home? Why bother doing a "poor me pap walk"? 

I think the article was wrong in saying she was "not wanting to be seen". I think she was pretty deliberate in her exaggerated outward show of "traumatized Kim". Smh.


----------



## mkr

Kim ALWAYS wants to be seen.  

See this is why no one believes anything she says.  She has told the world and shown the world her true self on her reality show for a hundred years.  Now she's wondering why we don't show her any love.


----------



## kemilia

Most likely PMK directed this.


----------



## AECornell

Haha yes the clothes are a bit ridic



HandbagDiva354 said:


> The sneakers are a nice change but she is walking around dressed like a ninja.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Is something wrong with her right calf?  Her ankle is skinny and then the whole thing looks swollen above it, not in a natural way.



Really bad photo shop.  That right there shows she called the paps so they could be there to snap some victim shots.  This is not blending in. This is one reason people don't believe her. She claims she's so traumatized that she's having flashbacks yet she loads up a truckload of secutity, dresses like this, & goes to get dinner!!!!  If she was truly traumatized, she would stayed home. If she really wanted to get out of the house, she could have rode to get the food with the bodyguards & waited in the car while one of them went in for the food.
Sorry, this is just a play for attention & sympathy. Doesn't work.& I'm not buying it.


----------



## mkr

I can see her wanting and needing to get out of the house.  She's been penned up for a while.  But every famous person knows how to fly under the radar.   That's probably the first lesson learned on Celebrity 101.


----------



## labelwhore04

The "pap" pics are obviously staged. She wants to be captured looking like a victim. She's so transparent, she pulled the same stunt after her divorce from Hump...she went into "hiding" then was captured in blurry "pap" pics looking "disheveled and sad" in a big hoodie and sweatpants. So predictable.


----------



## cdtracing

If she really wanted to go out yet be unrecognized...she could wear a full burka covering from head to toe & be escorted by her bodyguards.  Unless she calls the paps & told them where she was/what she was wearing, no one would know her.  But that would just defeat the purpose of all this BS.  She can't play the poor, terrified victim with out the "feel sorry for me wounded deer" pics.  Sorry....still not buying it. Nothing about this whole thing is logical or rational.  All for show & attention.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Really bad photo shop.  That right there shows she called the paps so they could be there to snap some victim shots.  This is not blending in. This is one reason people don't believe her. She claims she's so traumatized that she's having flashbacks yet she loads up a truckload of secutity, dresses like this, & goes to get dinner!!!!  If she was truly traumatized, she would stayed home. If she really wanted to get out of the house, she could have rode to get the food with the bodyguards & waited in the car while one of them went in for the food.
> Sorry, this is just a play for attention & sympathy. Doesn't work.& I'm not buying it.


Yep how predictable was this.


----------



## AECornell

She's too deep in this mess to change. She's been doing it for so long she doesn't know how to function any other way. I would say this is like her addiction, she can't stop wanting to be photographed or in the public eye, no matter what has happened to her. 

Plenty of celebrities live their daily lives without being monitored constantly. They can go places and not be followed by paparazzi or even have people recognize them. So you know for Kim she (or someone) is tipping off her location even in this "dark time" of hers.


----------



## caitlin1214

ManilaMama said:


> Seriously though, if she doesn't want to be seen.. Then she wouldn't be seen!! Right?
> 
> Why make a fuss and dress like a ninja to eat out? Why not order takeout or have a private chef at home? Why bother doing a "poor me pap walk"?
> 
> I think the article was wrong in saying she was "not wanting to be seen". I think she was pretty deliberate in her exaggerated outward show of "traumatized Kim". Smh.





labelwhore04 said:


> The "pap" pics are obviously staged. She wants to be captured looking like a victim. She's so transparent, she pulled the same stunt after her divorce from Hump...she went into "hiding" then was captured in blurry "pap" pics looking "disheveled and sad" in a big hoodie and sweatpants. So predictable.





AECornell said:


> She's too deep in this mess to change. She's been doing it for so long she doesn't know how to function any other way. I would say this is like her addiction, she can't stop wanting to be photographed or in the public eye, no matter what has happened to her.
> 
> Plenty of celebrities live their daily lives without being monitored constantly. They can go places and not be followed by paparazzi or even have people recognize them. So you know for Kim she (or someone) is tipping off her location even in this "dark time" of hers.



Kim's doing what she always does: the equivalent of walking into a crowded room and screaming, "Oh my God! Everybody's looking at me!"


----------



## mrs moulds

bag-mania said:


> E! is protecting their investment while milking it at the same time. Check out the blurry photos of Kim walking outside for the first time looking like a frightened deer. I've never seen her so covered up.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Spotted for the First Time in Los Angeles Following Paris Robbery*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* has stepped out for the first time in Los Angeles following the robbery in Paris.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star has been laying low over the last week and a half following her terrifying experience during Paris Fashion Week. However, she stepped out late Thursday for a bite to eat, looking "somber" and "incognito" as she headed into an Italian restaurant, according to an onlooker.
> 
> "She was with security," the insider told E! News exclusively. "She made a brief, 30-minute trip to a restaurant in Beverly Hills.  She was with a female friend and looked very downcast and somber, not wanting to be seen."
> 
> Kim was wearing a black sweatshirt with a hood and tennis shoes, keeping her head down as she quickly came and went from the location
> 
> The last time Kim was photographed was when she left the New York City apartment she stayed in with *Kanye West* during the week after her return to the United States.
> 
> It's no surprise the usually spotlight-oriented celeb has stayed out of the public eye after being gagged, bound and held at gunpoint in her Paris hotel room earlier this month.
> 
> A source recently told us she has a long way to recover. "Kim is doing better but she still has a long way to recover from the robbery,"the insider revealed. "She has been receiving some professional counseling. Her friends and family have been really supportive. Her sisters and mom have been checking on her every day."
> 
> Though the source said Kanye stays with her as much as he can, her hardest times are when she's by herself. "Kim is very paranoid still when she is alone. She has been having flashbacks and hasn't been sleeping well," the source explained. "Her security is always around her now."
> 
> Her sister, *Khloe Kardashian*, reiterated that sentiment, telling *Ellen DeGeneres* earlier this week that Kim is "not doing that well."
> 
> She said, "I mean, it's incredibly traumatic what happened to her, but our family is super close and great and we'll get through it together, and we do appreciate all of your guys' love and support and it will take time. "You know it was horrible what happened to her."
> 
> Aside from keeping out of the public eye, Kim has also put her professional life on hold.
> 
> E! News confirmed she canceled an Oct. 28 appearance at Las Vegas' Hakkasan Nightclub as well as postponed an upcoming makeup master class, which was initially planned for Oct. 14 in Dubai.
> 
> The only other public move the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star has made is tidying up her social media accounts.
> 
> Though she hasn't posted anything, Kim unfollowed 14 people on Thursday, marking the first time she's touched her social media accounts since the Paris robbery. Though we're not sure exactly which accounts were deleted, she still follows every immediate member of her famous family.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/802004/...t-time-in-los-angeles-following-paris-robbery
> View attachment 3493243
> View attachment 3493244


If Kim is so afraid and traumatized since her " Robbery " why is she out grabbing food, when she has staff to do that for her?  Once again, this is a cry for help.  This young lady is so addicted to fame, she can't function without being photograph.  What a low self esteem....


----------



## Yoshi1296

mrs moulds said:


> If Kim is so afraid and traumatized since her " Robbery " why is she out grabbing food, when she has staff to do that for her?  Once again, this is a cry for help.  This young lady is so addicted to fame, she can't function without being photograph.  What a low self esteem....



I was thinking that she might've wanted some fresh air, go out and do something else for a change instead of staying indoors. Being home all the time can be a bit boring and annoying.


----------



## LemonDrop

If you're too traumatized to go out then you don't go out. She is obviously not too traumatized to go out.


----------



## Esizzle

I wonder how exhausting it must be to be so narcissistic and attention seeking. Just looking at Kim's shenanigans makes my head hurt


----------



## Oryx816

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was thinking that she might've wanted some fresh air, go out and do something else for a change instead of staying indoors. Being home all the time can be a bit boring and annoying.



I can see your point BUT let's not forget that she has a home with vast grounds where she can get fresh air privately if she so desired.  

When you are wealthy, you are able to do many things discreetly yet she chooses not to.

You don't go out in Southern California bundled like you are preparing for a trek to the Arctic Tundra without drawing attention to yourself.


----------



## Alexenjie

Kim never has dressed appropriately for the season's weather. It's one of the many things that are odd or off about her. I think it is sad if she is so addicted to attention that she can't spend any real period of time out of the public eye. I don't watch the Kardashian shows, do they believe in the help you can get from therapy? It sounds like she could use it in so many ways.


----------



## rockhollow

Where's Kim staying - at PMK's?
Kris has beautiful grounds, lots of space to hang around in, and as mentioned, if Kim really wanted to go out, the are lots of discreet ways she could accomplish that.

They said once on the show that Kim would hire someone her shape and size and make her try on the outfits then photographed,  and then Kim could see the outfit without the work of tying on. I wonder if it was hard for Kim to select a drab, totally covered outfit to wear for her first outing in a while.
I suppose Kanye had a hand in the design, I'm sure some of the outfit would be from his line.

They (Kim and all involved) are making it very hard to believe in the robbery. It's been quite a while, why is her camp not crying out their side, bringing some proof, or at least more clear explanations of what happened? 
If Kim is still not ready to do it herself, there are many of them to speak out.


----------



## chowlover2

Where's DC Cutie? Hopefully she has made a break in the case.

It's all so odd, why did Kanye take a 2 million dollar loan? I really don't think they have the $$$ everyone thinks they have.


----------



## 2011Docswife

CobaltBlu said:


> Let's get this party started


How could someone photograph her and not be kind enough to suggest she blend?!!?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

If anything, I think the robbery was over exaggerated for media attention and sympathy. I know the K's are very money hungry, but I just don't see an insurance scam. Kris Jenner is a smart business woman (and I do admire her for that), and I really don't see her being that stupid to have her daughter commit insurance fraud.... the risks are far too great. Of course, only time will tell, but I will be very surprised if that's the case.

I wouldn't put it passed Kanye though. Someone mentioned earlier that maybe he's in on it and Kim had no idea. I'm not sticking up her for or anything, but as mentioned by a few posters, she can't act. She wouldn't be able to pull this scheme off.


----------



## VickyB

I'm sticking with the robbery is a  total K coordinated hoax.  Kim has been hidden away for  1 1/2   - 2 weeks. For plastic surgery sure,  BUT , no way no how, for being a TRUE robbery victim. She'd be parading herself all over the place as a victim and milking the story for all it is worth w/in 1 day of the incident. That's her MO.  Grab the spotlight an run with it!  The robbery details given by Kim to the French authorities are inconsistent, shady and convoluted at best. The French investigation hasn't yielded any substantive information. Kim's off social media , total radio/video  silence but for that bizarre pap walk.  She's on lock down by PMK or by order of E , for fear that both of them think that she will give the game away and sink the (K)ship.  The "robbery"is a mystery. I LOVE  a good mystery especially when none of the incident data is consistent and just NUTS. Love you guys!!!! Running to my corner now.


----------



## mkr

I don't watch much television but are there any updates on the case?  It's pretty strange that nothing is going on.  Maybe Kim is just going to hide out until we all forget about this.  Not like that's a bad thing


----------



## bag-mania

I have a feeling this is the calm before the storm and in a few weeks Kim will burst forth from her cocoon with a vengeance.

*Kim Kardashian ‘Taking Much Needed Time Off,’ Says Assistant*

Kim Kardashian West hasn’t spoken publicly since she was robbed at gunpoint in Paris earlier this month. It looks like fans will have to keep waiting to hear from the celebrity. 

Kardashian’s assistant, Stephanie Sheppard, posted an update on the reality star’s website Monday night.

“Hey guys,” the hand-written note begins. “So you may have noticed we haven’t updated the app in a couple weeks. Keeks is taking some much needed time off.”

Sheppard, who has been by the star’s side for nearly four years, said family members and friends have contributed items for Kardashian’s website and app, so updates will be coming soon. 

Kardashian’s very public family has been keeping a very low profile since the robbery of $10 million worth of jewelry. Production on the family’s reality show, “Keeping Up With The Kardashians,” temporarily stopped after the crime, but a new season will debut on E! this weekend.

Last week, Khloe Kardashian appeared on Ellen DeGeneres’ daytime talk show and shared that her sister was “not doing that well.”

“I mean, it’s incredibly traumatic what happened to her,” Khoe Kardashian said. She added that the experience was a “wake-up call” for family members to re-evaluate safety protocols and public personas.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kim-kardashian-west-time-off_us_5805892ae4b0dd54ce34d9e8


----------



## bag-mania

*WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Security scandal at Kim robbery hotel: 'Concierge' held at gunpoint reveals shocking failures he warned of SIX YEARS ago... and the Mail finds that security code STILL hasn't been changed*

The ‘concierge' at the centre of the £8.5million Kim Kardashian heist today broke his silence to claim that the prestigious hotel was to blame for the shocking robbery because its bosses ‘didn’t care’ about security.

The traumatised father-of-one, named only as Abdulrahman because of fears for his safety, told MailOnline he had warned Hôtel de Pourtalès that guests were vulnerable years before the attack – and even claimed that security was so lax that ’someone might die'.

In a world exclusive interview, he told MailOnline of a series of shocking security lapses, saying: ‘There was no real security at all. It’s a choice. The hotel doesn’t mind about security. We told them years and years before, you have to make a camera, you have to put [in place] a security process, about keys. Nothing was locked, there was no proper security there.’

Abdulrahman revealed that the security code for the front door of the prestigious celebrity haunt had not changed in years and that this meant 'everyone knew it'. The Mail found it had still not been changed a full two weeks after the heist and gained access to the hotel.

The 39-year-old security guard, who is working towards a doctorate at the Sorbonne university in Paris, was the only guard on duty when reality star Kim was bound, gagged and robbed at about 2.30am on October 3.

The northern Algerian was handcuffed and marched to Kim's door at gunpoint during the early-hours attack - and even forced to act as interpreter as robbers spent more than 30 minutes inside the apartment-hotel.

Today he told MailOnline of his devastation and fury at the ordeal, claiming there had been no functioning security cameras at the hotel for at least six years, that the security codes had not been changed since 2010, and that there was regularly just a single guard on duty.

In a further stunning disclosure, he said that Kim's apartment was accessed simply by a wooden door with a single Yale-type lock, with no bolt to guard against intruders. He is now planning legal action against the hotel.

An email sent by Abdulrahman to his bosses at his security company in 2010, seen by MailOnline, warns them of the dangers of the lax security at the establishment.

It can also be revealed today that the access code for the front door has still not been changed a full two weeks after the robbery, raising serious concerns about what lessons have been learned from the heist.

Over the weekend, MailOnline used the code that Abdulrahman said had not changed in six years to gain access the building, walking unchallenged all the way through to the reception area.

Two members of staff – a female concierge and a male security guard – appeared to be the only line of defence for the 11 luxury apartments regularly used by A-list celebrities.

‘I told the hotel years ago, you need better security and they didn’t mind,’ Abdulrahman said. ‘If you look at that big door, it wasn’t locked, it was open. We talked about it and nobody cared. The code of the door was never changed and everybody knew it.

‘There is a camera in the main wall of the hotel, behind the big red [front] doors, but it didn’t work for years.' 

According to police sources, the hotel management had deliberately chosen not to install CCTV so that their wealthy and powerful clients would not be filmed entering with, for example, prostitutes or sensitive business associates.

The apartment block is arguably the most prestigious in Paris, and is branded ‘No Address’ because the celebrities who stay there expect utmost discretion.

‘It was No Address, no security,’ Abdulrahman said. ‘Nothing was locked, there was no proper security there.’

The Algerian national, who said he was a security guard rather than a concierge, is the key witness in the case and is breaking his anonymity for the first time.

During the robbery, he was handcuffed at gunpoint and forced to cooperate with the gang, even acting as their interpreter when they accosted the reality star in her bedroom. Afterwards, he was filled with rage at the hotel bosses.

‘Immediately afterwards, I was very angry, and the first one I blamed was the hotel,’ he said. ‘They are responsible, I think. And I still blame them now.

‘I told them, look what you did! What I told you for six years? Security cameras and other things are meant for days like today, to prevent these things from happening. If you have good guards, electronic systems to lock the doors, it can be possible to secure the hotel.

‘One day, someone might be killed. That is more important than a robbery of rocks and metal.’

Social media star Kim, 35, was bound, gagged and tied up on the floor of her bathroom in the luxury Hôtel de Pourtalès in Paris on October 3 while her bodyguard protected her sisters in a nearby nightclub. Sources have said she feared she would be raped as thieves stole gems worth £8.5million, including her £3.5m engagement ring.

Former colleagues described how Abdulrahman, a ‘loyal, hardworking and extremely intelligent employee,’ did everything he could to protect Kim.

One said: ‘[Abdulrahman] apparently did everything he could, and deserves respect for what he went through.

‘His life has been pulled apart by this, and he needs protection and help. Those of us who used to work with him want to give him that.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...o=social-twitter_dailymailceleb#ixzz4NQgO1jfS


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dolls - I haven't forgotten about you.  My reporting skills suck!  Paris was GREAT (as always)

So I found the property.  There are cameras up and down the block.  So how there is no footage is beyond strange to me.  Matter of fact, a few of the residences on both sides of the block, have security guards posted!  

 still don't believe the story.


----------



## bag-mania

*(continued)*

‘We all know that these gang members are still at large. We know that they could be looking for him. We understand that they know what he looks like, but they do not know his name.’

Sitting in a hotel room in Paris, Abdulrahman was visibly anxious as he recounted how the gangsters conned their way in.

The ordeal began at 2:35am, he recalled, when three men dressed in police uniforms appeared at the glass doors at the entrance to the building. ‘I was behind the desk. The door was closed, but it is glass and they told me to open the door, making a motion behind the door,’ he said. 

‘I saw police [uniforms], the hats, also the police jackets, with reflective badges, like the police have. I told them to open it because it was open, and he asked with gestures, he made me come to open the door. So I came to open it and just when I opened it, he grabbed me and handcuffed me.’ Two of the gang were wearing balaclavas, he added, and the third had a high collar pulled up to his eyes.

‘In the first seconds, I thought they were policemen making an intervention,’ he said. ‘I told them, I’m working here, what is wrong? After that he questioned me, where is the security video? At that time, I said sh**, it’s a robbery.’

Describing how the robbers forced him to the floor and handcuffed him, a clearly disturbed and nervous Abdulrahman said: ‘At first I looked at them and one got very angry. He asked me to put my head down and never look at him again. He repeated, never, never look at me, or I will kill you. I saw that two of them had guns, then I just looked down.'

Abdulrahman is now the key witness in the crime and could send the Kim Kardashian robbery gang to prison for life, investigating sources in Paris told MailOnline.

‘The security guard witness has clearly been through a terrible time, but his evidence is now absolutely crucial,’ said one of the sources.

‘It is only him and Kim Kardashian who have seen the robbers, but she is no longer in France to assist us. First hand, live testaments are always crucial.’

But Abdulrahman believes that police have handled the investigation badly and offered him little support. ‘I ended up having the handcuffs on until almost five in the morning because policemen did not have the ability to open them,’ he said.

‘It made me upset. The police were not very professional. They did not look after me afterwards, they didn’t offer me any counselling or anything. Psychologically, I have to repair myself.’

He added that officers had leaked confidential information he had given them during his witness statement to the media, potentially putting him in danger.

‘They told the press that I said [certain details] about the robbers’ identities,’ he said. ‘That was very dangerous for me, as it shows I gave evidence to the police.’ 

An instructing judge is now leading more than 100 judicial police and officers from the Paris criminal brigade in trying to catch the five-man gang.

This makes it one of the biggest non-fatality crime investigation in the recent history of France, a source told MailOnline.

The criminals face charges of ‘armed robbery by an organised gang, criminal conspiracy and kidnapping’ – combined offences which could lead to a sentence of 30 years.

Inmates jailed for life in France are required to serve a safety period of 18 to 22 years before they become eligible for parole.

The Hôtel de Pourtalès, so exclusive it is known as No Address France, is located in Paris' 8th district, round the corner from the British embassy. It has been listed as a historic building since the early 2000s. It contains 11 luxury apartments, which are rented out for between £750 and £15,000 a night.

Singer-songwriter Robin Thicke was staying in the hotel at the time of the robbery, MailOnline has learnt, but happened to be out when the crime took place. When he returned, the star was kept waiting in the courtyard for ‘hours’ while the police conducted their investigations.

Brant Cryder, the president of Yves Saint Laurent USA, was also in the hotel at the time of the theft, and Jennifer Lawrence had been staying there just two days before the heist.

Each apartment has custom-designed furniture by the Carpenters Workshop Gallery and renowned designer Philippe Starck.

Clients are pampered with VIP services, with butlers, cordon bleu chefs and personal shoppers available on demand.

The establishment is known to be the height of discretion, with no sign outside and a super-rich clientele including Manchester United football star Zlatan Ibrahimovic, Leonardo DiCaprio and Madonna.

After its last renovation in 2010, the late pop star Prince is said to have reserved the entire building for a party.

The building is designed to imitate an Italian palace, and was built in 1839 for a French nobleman, Count James-Alexandre de Pourtalès, as his own private art gallery, complete with its own accommodation.

In 2008, French entrepreneur Alexandre Allard bought the property together with the building next door for around £25million and converted it into the luxury residential and shopping complex that it is today. 

Both Hôtel de Pourtalès and Abdulrahman's security boss declined to comment. The police did not respond to requests for comment.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...o=social-twitter_dailymailceleb#ixzz4NQgO1jfS


----------



## DC-Cutie

reading the last story, even if the hotel doesn't have CCTV, that doesn't mean the city of Paris doesn't have cameras on the streets.


----------



## bag-mania

DC-Cutie said:


> reading the last story, even if the hotel doesn't have CCTV, that doesn't mean the city of Paris doesn't have cameras on the streets.



It seems unlikely that 2–5 robbers could navigate the streets and not be captured on camera anywhere. I know they are claiming the thieves were professionals, but still.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> Dolls - I haven't forgotten about you.  My reporting skills suck!  Paris was GREAT (as always)
> 
> So I found the property.  There are cameras up and down the block.  So how there is no footage is beyond strange to me.  Matter of fact, a few of the residences on both sides of the block, have security guards posted!
> 
> still don't believe the story.


Doll, you didn't take any pix???   What kind of a reporter are you


----------



## mkr

Well gee wiz his story is interesting.  So he is the key witness?  So Kim gets to go home and be safe in her mansion and left alone to recover and get on with her life. The police are doing a lousy job because they HAVE NOTHING TO WORK WITH.  If Kim really wanted to make sure she is safe from now on she would get her fake @ss back to France and give real facts.  Even if she is too afraid to, someone would have reasoned with her by now and helped her through it.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Well, they let her leave..I can understand her wanting to go, but they could have said...no.

I  not convinced there is not any video. There has been no official statement one way or another...just like every other bit of 'information' that has been talked about.
I will wait for a more official statement.

I admit, at first I thought possible PR stunt, but I don't think even they would risk going to jail for insurance fraud.


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> Doll, you didn't take any pix???   What kind of a reporter are you


I'm going back in two weeks!  I'll do better, Doll   Bible


----------



## Angel1988

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was thinking that she might've wanted some fresh air, go out and do something else for a change instead of staying indoors. Being home all the time can be a bit boring and annoying.



For all we know, she's been out every single day, but simply didn't inform the paparazzi. If she only ever went out when there are photographs, she would live a very closeted life.

If she wears basic clothes, she blends in perfectly. There are a lot of people with her look (well maybe minus the huge behind)...


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going back in two weeks!  I'll do better, Doll   Bible


Find that damn concierge while you're at it!


----------



## bag-mania

I want to make it clear the photos of her sneaking out to lunch "incognito" were completely staged. They were on her own network's web site! There's zero percent chance they were taken without her permission.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> *WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Security scandal at Kim robbery hotel: 'Concierge' held at gunpoint reveals shocking failures he warned of SIX YEARS ago... and the Mail finds that security code STILL hasn't been changed*
> 
> The ‘concierge' at the centre of the £8.5million Kim Kardashian heist today broke his silence to claim that the prestigious hotel was to blame for the shocking robbery because its bosses ‘didn’t care’ about security.
> 
> The traumatised father-of-one, named only as Abdulrahman because of fears for his safety, told MailOnline he had warned Hôtel de Pourtalès that guests were vulnerable years before the attack – and even claimed that security was so lax that ’someone might die'.
> 
> In a world exclusive interview, he told MailOnline of a series of shocking security lapses, saying: ‘There was no real security at all. It’s a choice. The hotel doesn’t mind about security. We told them years and years before, you have to make a camera, you have to put [in place] a security process, about keys. Nothing was locked, there was no proper security there.’
> 
> Abdulrahman revealed that the security code for the front door of the prestigious celebrity haunt had not changed in years and that this meant 'everyone knew it'. The Mail found it had still not been changed a full two weeks after the heist and gained access to the hotel.
> 
> The 39-year-old security guard, who is working towards a doctorate at the Sorbonne university in Paris, was the only guard on duty when reality star Kim was bound, gagged and robbed at about 2.30am on October 3.
> 
> The northern Algerian was handcuffed and marched to Kim's door at gunpoint during the early-hours attack - and even forced to act as interpreter as robbers spent more than 30 minutes inside the apartment-hotel.
> 
> Today he told MailOnline of his devastation and fury at the ordeal, claiming there had been no functioning security cameras at the hotel for at least six years, that the security codes had not been changed since 2010, and that there was regularly just a single guard on duty.
> 
> In a further stunning disclosure, he said that Kim's apartment was accessed simply by a wooden door with a single Yale-type lock, with no bolt to guard against intruders. He is now planning legal action against the hotel.
> 
> An email sent by Abdulrahman to his bosses at his security company in 2010, seen by MailOnline, warns them of the dangers of the lax security at the establishment.
> 
> It can also be revealed today that the access code for the front door has still not been changed a full two weeks after the robbery, raising serious concerns about what lessons have been learned from the heist.
> 
> Over the weekend, MailOnline used the code that Abdulrahman said had not changed in six years to gain access the building, walking unchallenged all the way through to the reception area.
> 
> Two members of staff – a female concierge and a male security guard – appeared to be the only line of defence for the 11 luxury apartments regularly used by A-list celebrities.
> 
> ‘I told the hotel years ago, you need better security and they didn’t mind,’ Abdulrahman said. ‘If you look at that big door, it wasn’t locked, it was open. We talked about it and nobody cared. The code of the door was never changed and everybody knew it.
> 
> ‘There is a camera in the main wall of the hotel, behind the big red [front] doors, but it didn’t work for years.'
> 
> According to police sources, the hotel management had deliberately chosen not to install CCTV so that their wealthy and powerful clients would not be filmed entering with, for example, prostitutes or sensitive business associates.
> 
> The apartment block is arguably the most prestigious in Paris, and is branded ‘No Address’ because the celebrities who stay there expect utmost discretion.
> 
> ‘It was No Address, no security,’ Abdulrahman said. ‘Nothing was locked, there was no proper security there.’
> 
> The Algerian national, who said he was a security guard rather than a concierge, is the key witness in the case and is breaking his anonymity for the first time.
> 
> During the robbery, he was handcuffed at gunpoint and forced to cooperate with the gang, even acting as their interpreter when they accosted the reality star in her bedroom. Afterwards, he was filled with rage at the hotel bosses.
> 
> ‘Immediately afterwards, I was very angry, and the first one I blamed was the hotel,’ he said. ‘They are responsible, I think. And I still blame them now.
> 
> ‘I told them, look what you did! What I told you for six years? Security cameras and other things are meant for days like today, to prevent these things from happening. If you have good guards, electronic systems to lock the doors, it can be possible to secure the hotel.
> 
> ‘One day, someone might be killed. That is more important than a robbery of rocks and metal.’
> 
> Social media star Kim, 35, was bound, gagged and tied up on the floor of her bathroom in the luxury Hôtel de Pourtalès in Paris on October 3 while her bodyguard protected her sisters in a nearby nightclub. Sources have said she feared she would be raped as thieves stole gems worth £8.5million, including her £3.5m engagement ring.
> 
> Former colleagues described how Abdulrahman, a ‘loyal, hardworking and extremely intelligent employee,’ did everything he could to protect Kim.
> 
> One said: ‘[Abdulrahman] apparently did everything he could, and deserves respect for what he went through.
> 
> ‘His life has been pulled apart by this, and he needs protection and help. Those of us who used to work with him want to give him that.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...o=social-twitter_dailymailceleb#ixzz4NQgO1jfS


Well I guess after this report it is safe to say he is now the EX-concierge at that place...Cause yikes...


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> reading the last story, even if the hotel doesn't have CCTV, that doesn't mean the city of Paris doesn't have cameras on the streets.


Girl...We have street cameras here....hardly any of them work, and if they do the quality is poor...


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Well I guess after this report it is safe to say he is now the EX-concierge at that place...Cause yikes...



Yep, I would guess that once you've filed a lawsuit against your employer it makes the work situation a bit awkward.


----------



## bag-mania

Did anyone else laugh at the mental image of Robin Thicke hanging out on the street for hours waiting until he could get back into his apartment?


----------



## TC1

Do the police usually show up wearing balaclavas?


----------



## iluvmybags

_But Abdulrahman believes that police have handled the investigation badly and offered him little support. ‘I ended up having the handcuffs on until almost five in the morning because policemen did not have the ability to open them,’ he said._

He was stuck in handcuffs for hours because the police couldn't open them, but Kim was able to break free of hers within minutes?

_Social media star Kim, 35, was bound, gagged and tied up on the floor of her bathroom in the luxury Hôtel de Pourtalès in Paris on October 3 while her bodyguard protected her sisters in a nearby nightclub. Sources have said she feared she would be raped as thieves stole gems worth £8.5million, including her £3.5m engagement ring._

I thought she was thrown into the bathtub?


----------



## Deco

I thought the robbers were in and out in 6 minutes.  this article says more than 30 minutes.


----------



## V0N1B2

iluvmybags said:


> _But Abdulrahman believes that police have handled the investigation badly and offered him little support... <snip>_
> *I thought she was thrown into the bathtub?*


Hello? MARBLE bathtub!
And she was wearing a ROBE! It might have been white. I don't know what brand the ROBE was, or if it had a shawl collar or a hood, but it was a ROBE. Not a dressing gown, but a ROBE. 
Thrown in the MARBLE BATHTUB in a ROBE. And don't you forget it!


----------



## mrs moulds

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was thinking that she might've wanted some fresh air, go out and do something else for a change instead of staying indoors. Being home all the time can be a bit boring and annoying.


You're so right... I've been copped in my house before, and I tell you that Cabin Fever is real. However, were talking about Kim... This family just loves attention, and will do almost anything to get it.  So, this situation kinda have me on the fence.   However, I will say this, I am flying into LAX this weekend, and it will be great not to see TMZ EVERYWHERE!!!  My timing is horrible, I always seem to fly into or fly out of LAX whenever there is a ' Kardashian sighting.


----------



## BagBerry13

iluvmybags said:


> _But Abdulrahman believes that police have handled the investigation badly and offered him little support. ‘I ended up having the handcuffs on until almost five in the morning because policemen did not have the ability to open them,’ he said._
> 
> He was stuck in handcuffs for hours because the police couldn't open them, but Kim was able to break free of hers within minutes?
> 
> _Social media star Kim, 35, was bound, gagged and tied up on the floor of her bathroom in the luxury Hôtel de Pourtalès in Paris on October 3 while her bodyguard protected her sisters in a nearby nightclub. Sources have said she feared she would be raped as thieves stole gems worth £8.5million, including her £3.5m engagement ring._
> 
> I thought she was thrown into the bathtub?





Decophile said:


> I thought the robbers were in and out in 6 minutes.  this article says more than 30 minutes.


Duh! Just details. The important point is that she SUFFERED. She went through this "traumatic tragedy" (look at me alliterating) where she lost her most "precious possession" and now is thinking her life, I mean body, over.


----------



## cdtracing

My, my!!!  This just gets more convoluted as time passes!!!   I would love to know why the concierge had to wear his handcuffs for 5 hours yet Kim was able to wiggle out of hers in just minutes so she could run to the balcony & scream for help????  Something really stinks with this whole event.  I still don't believe it was a real robbery!!!


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> My, my!!!  This just gets more convoluted as time passes!!!   I would love to know why the concierge had to wear his handcuffs for 5 hours yet Kim was able to wiggle out of hers in just minutes so she could run to the balcony & scream for help????  Something really stinks with this whole event.  I still don't believe it was a real robbery!!!


You would think that Robin Thicke coulda helped her since he was outside!


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Hello? MARBLE bathtub!
> And she was wearing a ROBE! It might have been white. I don't know what brand the ROBE was, or if it had a shawl collar or a hood, but it was a ROBE. Not a dressing gown, but a ROBE.
> Thrown in the MARBLE BATHTUB in a ROBE. And don't you forget it!


I cannot believe the insensitivity of some folk to omit such important details!  Honestly


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I cannot believe the insensitivity of some folk to omit such important details!  Honestly


That robe was Hermes dammit!


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> My, my!!!  This just gets more convoluted as time passes!!!   I would love to know why the concierge had to wear his handcuffs for 5 hours yet Kim was able to wiggle out of hers in just minutes so she could run to the balcony & scream for help????  Something really stinks with this whole event.  I still don't believe it was a real robbery!!!



Yes, if they put the plastic cuffs on Kim, you would think they would put the same kind on the concierge, and if so, why could they not just cut them off? 
And if they put metal handcuffs on him, why would the police not have a key ( they take a standard key).
Because this whole thing is so messy, it makes me wonder if the  concierge was paid for his exclusive story,  that is again different than the original report.
Why didn't Kim mention that she talked to the concierge for 30 minutes while he translated - she said she had just asked him one question.
And if the assistant hear them storming up the stairs, why would she cower in her room for 30 minutes before trying to call for help?
Wonder what the robbers were talking to Kim about for so long? It wouldn't take very long to grab the jewels, so lots of time to gab and maybe take a few selfies.


Maybe they were asking for fashion tips, or Kim was asking them for fashion tips.


----------



## ManilaMama

Am I the only one whose first thought was "Ohh.. Now the Ks got to the concierge and paid him to sing a certain song!"

??

I find it funny that NOW he speaks up and NOW he is so adamant on blaming the hotel. 

Or maybe I'm just a pessimistic kitty. -shrugs-

I think the Ks are pressured to give a statement (aside from "she is traumatized") but are worried about Kim being badgered by an interviewer. So they had the concierge talk instead. 

I don't know. It's 6am here and I'm just spewing my thoughts..


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> That robe was Hermes dammit!


Some people should simply be banned.  How dare they fail to acknowledge such important detail?!?!

Dem bishes need a cussin!


----------



## mkr

rockhollow said:


> Yes, if they put the plastic cuffs on Kim, you would think they would put the same kind on the concierge, and if so, why could they not just cut them off?
> And if they put metal handcuffs on him, why would the police not have a key ( they take a standard key).
> Because this whole thing is so messy, it makes me wonder if the  concierge was paid for his exclusive story,  that is again different than the original report.
> Why didn't Kim mention that she talked to the concierge for 30 minutes while he translated - she said she had just asked him one question.
> And if the assistant hear them storming up the stairs, why would she cower in her room for 30 minutes before trying to call for help?
> Wonder what the robbers were talking to Kim about for so long? It wouldn't take very long to grab the jewels, so lots of time to gab and maybe take a few selfies.
> View attachment 3496709
> 
> Maybe they were asking for fashion tips, or Kim was asking them for fashion tips.


Is that Kendall and Kourtney?


White Orchid said:


> Some people should simply be banned.  How dare they fail to acknowledge such important detail?!?!
> 
> Dem bishes need a cussin!


Put em in the corner!


----------



## Tivo

As Judge Judy famously said, "If it doesn't make sense, it isn't true."


----------



## gillianna

Without people reading the same script the stories will never add up. And she was wearing Spanx not a robe.  Kim is too tramuatized to ever talk about this event......so her family can say what they need to say with the cameras rolling.  I think the last thing they need is Kim talking to the police.

The assistant/friend is locked in the bathroom with none of the 5 robbers attempting to get her out of there and I guess her bathroom locks from the inside.  She has a phone and can call for help.  So she just leaves Kim to fight for herself.  Kim gets tied up and thrown in a bathtub.  Now with your hands tied how does that big as- get to climb out of the bathtub with no hands for support?  

OK precious expensive  (so they say) jewelry robbed and going after insurance money for it.  Lack of security at the no name hotel and going to sue them for this?   I guess they will get money to pay off some of Kanye's debts.  No leads or even pictures or sightings of the  robbers who came and went without a trace, not even a bicycle tire mark?  No marks on Kim? She leaves the country as soon as possible.   Nothing seems real here.


----------



## Sasha2012

Cute pics of Kim and Saint from Miami last month










via instagram


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> You would think that Robin Thicke coulda helped her since he was outside!


 He could have at least tripped a robber.


----------



## BagBerry13

ManilaMama said:


> Am I the only one whose first thought was "Ohh.. Now the Ks got to the concierge and paid him to sing a certain song!"
> 
> ??
> 
> I find it funny that NOW he speaks up and NOW he is so adamant on blaming the hotel.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a pessimistic kitty. -shrugs-
> 
> I think the Ks are pressured to give a statement (aside from "she is traumatized") but are worried about Kim being badgered by an interviewer. So they had the concierge talk instead.
> 
> I don't know. It's 6am here and I'm just spewing my thoughts..


Yeah I thought the same. They're now trying to shift the blame towards the hotel to make Kim look less stupid. But last time I checked a hotel (or whatever that is) is not responsible for your security. They're responsible for giving accommodation. Maybe that's some celebrity entitlement sh*t that comes along with 5+ stars hotels but there's a reason why other hotels have safes in their rooms. Because there are different maids cleaning your room everyday, because a lobby is open and everyone can walk in, because "big bad robbers" can walk in and take your bling bling. That's why rich celebrities travel with security or get security from the company lending the jewellry.


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> Cute pics of Kim and Saint from Miami last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


She's touched these up since I saw them last.  The fat is gone and so is the spanx crease.


----------



## ManilaMama

I read somewhere here that this no address hotel is hotel of choice for celebrities. David Beckham, Madonna, et al... 

It boggles the mind. 

HOW can this place attract such a clientele IF they had no guards and no CCTV? 

And pfft elegant decor by Philippe Starck my foot. Didn't we see the leaked footage in the room/apartment/hotel?? That place looked like an empty house. The kind you rent for a week while vacationing in Florida, near Disney World. LMAO. White wall. Wood floors. Two black sofas. A few gold-trimmed small mirrors in an IKEA-type collage arrangement.. Pfft.. I don't see it. I feel like they're writing about a different place altogether! [emoji23]


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> I read somewhere here that this no address hotel is hotel of choice for celebrities. David Beckham, Madonna, et al...
> 
> It boggles the mind.
> 
> HOW can this place attract such a clientele IF they had no guards and no CCTV?
> 
> And pfft elegant decor by Philippe Starck my foot. Didn't we see the leaked footage in the room/apartment/hotel?? That place looked like an empty house. The kind you rent for a week while vacationing in Florida, near Disney World. LMAO. White wall. Wood floors. Two black sofas. A few gold-trimmed small mirrors in an IKEA-type collage arrangement.. Pfft.. I don't see it. I feel like they're writing about a different place altogether! [emoji23]



Well Kim and her assistant were on different floors so I would think celebs have room to house their own security.  And maybe they want no CCTV so they can do things they don't want us to know about.  You know, for example, they could say they were held at gunpoint and were tied up and robbed because their security team was at the club.  Just a thought off the top of my head


----------



## BagBerry13

ManilaMama said:


> I read somewhere here that *this no address hotel is hotel of choice for celebrities. David Beckham, Madonna, et al... *
> 
> It boggles the mind.
> 
> HOW can this place attract such a clientele IF they had no guards and no CCTV?
> 
> And pfft elegant decor by Philippe Starck my foot. Didn't we see the leaked footage in the room/apartment/hotel?? That place looked like an empty house. The kind you rent for a week while vacationing in Florida, near Disney World. LMAO. White wall. Wood floors. Two black sofas. A few gold-trimmed small mirrors in an IKEA-type collage arrangement.. Pfft.. I don't see it. I feel like they're writing about a different place altogether! [emoji23]


I think they chose it because it was inconspicuous for them. People like Becks and Madonna want to be left alone every now and then. Why Kim K. stayed there? I have no idea. She can't get enough of attention. I mean JLaw just stayed there the week before Kim K. (maybe with her new lover?) and Prince used to stay there. And he's definitely not someone who wanted to draw attention to him on his downtime. The point is before this robbery most paps didn't know about this hotel or its location. Hence celebs could come and go as they pleased. Now thanks to Kim everyone knows about it.


----------



## ManilaMama

BagBerry13 said:


> I think they chose it because it was inconspicuous for them. People like Becks and Madonna want to be left alone every now and then. Why Kim K. stayed there? I have no idea. She can't get enough of attention. I mean JLaw just stayed there the week before Kim K. (maybe with her new lover?) and Prince used to stay there. And he's definitely not someone who wanted to draw attention to him on his downtime. The point is before this robbery most paps didn't know about this hotel or its location. Hence celebs could come and go as they pleased. Now thanks to Kim everyone knows about it.



Yup. I was just gonna say.. It's not inconspicuous any more! [emoji23] Sigh. It was Keek-ified!


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> I read somewhere here that this no address hotel is hotel of choice for celebrities. David Beckham, Madonna, et al...
> 
> It boggles the mind.
> 
> HOW can this place attract such a clientele IF they had no guards and no CCTV?


Kind of  answering your own question here. It's kind of like how celebs like the Standard Hotel here in NYC. Some things they don't want on camera and they generally walk with their own security so it's never really much of a problem. Places that can offer this type of exclusivity sans camera generally is preferred when they're looking to remain out of the camera's eye. Hence, why that security guard was fired asap for leaking that cctv video of Beyonce, Jay and Solange in the elevator and my understanding is that The Standard has taken a "discreet" approach to CCTV when celebs are around.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sasha2012 said:


> Cute pics of Kim and Saint from Miami last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


I'm doing a research paper on smiles for school and this is not a happy, loving smile.
When you look at your baby, you would think that a big genuine smile would be warranted.
 It's called a Duchenne smile. A huge smile where your eyes crinkle up and your cheeks go up. 
She does not have this.
She actually looks like she's wondering how long she has to hold him. I guess people show love in different ways. Just my perspective.


----------



## deltalady

I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't care to know what really happened. I'm just sick of seeing it every time I get online. While I'm glad no one was hurt, I really couldn't care less that she was robbed.


----------



## ManilaMama

chloebagfreak said:


> I'm doing a research paper on smiles for school and this is not a happy, loving smile.
> When you look at your baby, you would think that a big genuine smile would be warranted.
> It's called a Duchenne smile. A huge smile where your eyes crinkle up and your cheeks go up.
> She does not have this.
> She actually looks like she's wondering how long she has to hold him. I guess people show love in different ways. Just my perspective.



Very interesting... Never heard of this.. Makes me want to check the photos in my phone!


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't care to know what really happened. I'm just sick of seeing it every time I get online. While I'm glad no one was hurt, I really couldn't care less that she was robbed.


You're not alone...I don't care either.


----------



## alansgail

chloebagfreak said:


> I'm doing a research paper on smiles for school and this is not a happy, loving smile.
> When you look at your baby, you would think that a big genuine smile would be warranted.
> It's called a Duchenne smile. A huge smile where your eyes crinkle up and your cheeks go up.
> She does not have this.
> She actually looks like she's wondering how long she has to hold him. I guess people show love in different ways. Just my perspective.



Poor Kim, guess when you're in the public eye you have to put up with all kinds of criticism ("evaluation"), even from grad students who are studying psychology.........news flash.....photos are merely "pictures in time". You have no idea what she was feeling when these photos were taken.#poorperspective


----------



## chloebagfreak

alansgail said:


> Poor Kim, guess when you're in the public eye you have to put up with all kinds of criticism ("evaluation"), even from grad students who are studying psychology.........news flash.....photos are merely "pictures in time". You have no idea what she was feeling when these photos were taken.#poorperspective


You're right. Just an opinion
Love your dog, by the way


----------



## alansgail

chloebagfreak said:


> You're right. Just an opinion
> Love your dog, by the way



Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> I read somewhere here that this no address hotel is hotel of choice for celebrities. David Beckham, Madonna, et al...
> 
> It boggles the mind.
> 
> HOW can this place attract such a clientele IF they had no guards and no CCTV?
> 
> And pfft elegant decor by Philippe Starck my foot. Didn't we see the leaked footage in the room/apartment/hotel?? That place looked like an empty house. The kind you rent for a week while vacationing in Florida, near Disney World. LMAO. White wall. Wood floors. Two black sofas. A few gold-trimmed small mirrors in an IKEA-type collage arrangement.. Pfft.. I don't see it. I feel like they're writing about a different place altogether! [emoji23]



From that mysterious video that was taken down of the apartment after the robbery, I thought the place looked like a dump....like a Motel 6 for celebrities.  I sure as hell wouldn't stay there, especially if I have "millions of dollars" of unsecured jewelry.  The hotel is not responsible for her security.  She an idiot.

I would have to say that this discreet "no name hotel" has been Kartrashianed!  Celebrities should avoid it like the plague if they want to have a secure stay but without the paps!!


----------



## alansgail

cdtracing said:


> From that mysterious video that was taken down of the apartment after the robbery, I thought the place looked like a dump....like a Motel 6 for celebrities.  I sure as hell wouldn't stay there, especially if I have "millions of dollars" of unsecured jewelry.  The hotel is not responsible for her security.  She an idiot.
> 
> I would have to say that this discreet "no name hotel" has been Kartrashianed!  Celebrities should avoid it like the plague if they want to have a secure stay but without the paps!!



Just playing 'devil's advocate' as I love to do but......could it be that celebrities choose such a place for it's "anonymity" and the fact that no one would ever think that they would actually stay at such an establishment?
Just a thought.
edit.....and yes, now that's it's known, no one famous or with any amount of money should stay there now!


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> My, my!!!  This just gets more convoluted as time passes!!!   I would love to know why the concierge had to wear his handcuffs for 5 hours yet Kim was able to wiggle out of hers in just minutes so she could run to the balcony & scream for help????  Something really stinks with this whole event.  I still don't believe it was a real robbery!!!



ITA!!! Nothing adds up! It's all so ridiculous! It's as if Lucy & Ethel were in charge of this operation! First we heard the thieves were in the apartment for only 6 minutes. Now it's almost an hour? WTF?  No!!!!! Impossible that the "robbers" hung out there for that long. I'm not a robber but what robber would do that????? I'm guessing the typical robber MO is get in , grab the goods and get out ASAP. It was reported that 1) the jewels were in plain sight then 2) Kim pointed to their location when she was either gagged or not . I really don't believe an ounce of the concierge's Daily Fail article. I find it very hard to believe that this No Name Hotel has such craptastic security with all the celebs that stay there. This  was a pathetic PR ploy orchestrated by PMK or somebody doing her bidding to garner attention. I have NEVER thought that this was an insurance scam.


----------



## gillianna

The lack of security and no cameras is probably what most celebrities want when they are spending time with a person or people that they do not want others to know about.  No pictures,  no gossip and privacy to do what they want without being caught.
 Strange Kim would stay there versus a luxury hotel but wasn't it said in the press it was Kanye's favorite place?  I guess he could have had some great times with his friends in Paris there when he wanted to stay away from the press.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha, you're slacking child.  I've already posted these eons ago and we did the obligatory dissecting of her pre-photoshopped waistline and backfat already.  Time to lift your game girl!!!  


Sasha2012 said:


> Cute pics of Kim and Saint from Miami last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> Do the police usually show up wearing balaclavas?



EXACTLY!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Fascinating.  At times I learn so much on what is, just a silly celeb thread lol.


chloebagfreak said:


> I'm doing a research paper on smiles for school and this is not a happy, loving smile.
> When you look at your baby, you would think that a big genuine smile would be warranted.
> It's called a Duchenne smile. A huge smile where your eyes crinkle up and your cheeks go up.
> She does not have this.
> She actually looks like she's wondering how long she has to hold him. I guess people show love in different ways. Just my perspective.


----------



## cdtracing

alansgail said:


> Just playing 'devil's advocate' as I love to do but......could it be that celebrities choose such a place for it's "anonymity" and the fact that no one would ever think that they would actually stay at such an establishment?
> Just a thought.
> edit.....and yes, now that's it's known, no one famous or with any amount of money should stay there now!



I'm sure celebrities would want to stay there if they want to get a little crazy with people they don't want known about or just want to be able to come & go without a lot of hassle.  Celebrities can have their own security to stay at the hotel with them since they are on their payroll & have signed a privacy clause in their hiring agreement (which is what most have to do).  I get that.  But who in the world, with half a brain, would stay where there is no security or cameras or have a team of their own security while traveling with an insane amount of high valued jewelry??????  Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## VickyB

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah I thought the same. They're now trying to shift the blame towards the hotel to make Kim look less stupid. But last time I checked a hotel (or whatever that is) is not responsible for your security. They're responsible for giving accommodation. Maybe that's some celebrity entitlement sh*t that comes along with 5+ stars hotels but there's a reason why other hotels have safes in their rooms. Because there are different maids cleaning your room everyday, because a lobby is open and everyone can walk in, because "big bad robbers" can walk in and take your bling bling. That's why rich celebrities travel with security or get security from the company lending the jewellry.



I agree yet all  high end (or not) hotels have in house security teams discreetly patrolling the property and monitoring live camera footage. I do not believe that this no account no name hotel doesn't employ the same basic precautions. And I don't believe for one second that the hotel apartment doors don't have dead bolts in addition to other locks that can only be unlocked from within the apartments.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> From that mysterious video that was taken down of the apartment after the robbery, I thought the place looked like a dump....like a Motel 6 for celebrities.  I sure as hell wouldn't stay there, especially if I have "millions of dollars" of unsecured jewelry.  The hotel is not responsible for her security.  She an idiot.
> 
> I would have to say that this discreet "no name hotel" has been Kartrashianed!  Celebrities should avoid it like the plague if they want to have a secure stay but without the paps!!



Yes - even if a hotel has security it is up to the guest to provide their own in addition if they feel it is warranted.


----------



## mkr

alansgail said:


> Poor Kim, guess when you're in the public eye you have to put up with all kinds of criticism ("evaluation"), even from grad students who are studying psychology.........news flash.....photos are merely "pictures in time". You have no idea what she was feeling when these photos were taken.#poorperspective


That was uncalled for.


----------



## mkr

Well the place is no longer the No Name Hotel since Kim stayed there.  They just lost all their credibility. They may as well close down.  

I would imagine that if Kim can sue people for stupid reasons, this hotel can sue her for ruining their reputation and lost future earnings.  I'm pretty sure they were making A LOT off of these celebs.  Prince rented out the entire building, that's gotta cost a ton.


----------



## labelwhore04

cdtracing said:


> I'm sure celebrities would want to stay there if they want to get a little crazy with people they don't want known about or just want to be able to come & go without a lot of hassle.  Celebrities can have their own security to stay at the hotel with them since they are on their payroll & have signed a privacy clause in their hiring agreement (which is what most have to do).  I get that.  But who in the world, with half a brain, would stay where there is no security or cameras or have a team of their own security while traveling with an insane amount of high valued jewelry??????  Just doesn't make sense.



Kim is not a smart or savvy individual. She has the intellect of a 13 year old girl. Its not surprising that security wasn't a concern for her. She thinks shes invincible and nothing bad coukd ever happen to her. Shes been spoiled and sheltered her whole life.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Guess they didn't learn.... in a new story about her skipping her birthday party:

An extravagant party organised in honour of Kim Kardashian’s 36th birthday has reportedly been cancelled by concerned husband Kanye West amid fears for her security following her terrifying multi-million dollar robbery in Paris.

The American TV personality will celebrate her birthday on October 21, but sources claim the party has been significantly downscaled and will be a subdued affair following the ordeal, during which thieves escaped with an estimated £8.5 million in jewels after posing as police officers and breaking into her rented apartment in the French capital.

*But while Kanye, 39, has reportedly moved to cancel plans for a lavish celebration, the rapper has sought to ensure her big day is still memorable by gifting her with a pair of ruby drop earrings from designer Lorraine Schwartz, understood to be worth $50,000.*

They can't help but boasting.


----------



## White Orchid

So every time she adorns herself with all these jewels, they'll end up creating traffic chaos with their retinue of security, lol.  She thinks she's the bloody Queen of England.

Oh and lol @ Lorraine Schwartz.  Graff or Bvlgari I get, but some LA chick?  Please.


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> She's touched these up since I saw them last.  The fat is gone and so is the spanx crease.


and Kim is glowing orange


----------



## dangerouscurves

TC1 said:


> Do the police usually show up wearing balaclavas?



That's what I thought. Why do you need to wear police uniform when you cover your face? Doesn't make sense. This whole story is BS. Just like her a$$.


----------



## Angel1988

White Orchid said:


> So every time she adorns herself with all these jewels, they'll end up creating traffic chaos with their retinue of security, lol.  She thinks she's the bloody Queen of England.
> 
> Oh and lol @ Lorraine Schwartz.  Graff or Bvlgari I get, but some LA chick?  Please.



Hmm, I don't think she could afford Graff and Lorraine Schwartz probably just lends them to Kim for a certain period, just like with all her stuff.

She's got practically no clothes of her own, except for her sportswear (the black zipper jacket). And she can't even wear them multiple times, they have to be sent back after one wear.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Kim is not a smart or savvy individual. She has the intellect of a 13 year old girl. Its not surprising that security wasn't a concern for her. She thinks shes invincible and nothing bad coukd ever happen to her. Shes been spoiled and sheltered her whole life.


Exactly what I've been saying.

That's why this is such a shock to her… how dare something bad happen.  She's blessed, she's special, and nothing bad is supposed to happen to her.  That's why she's so distressed.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly what I've been saying.
> 
> That's why this is such a shock to her… how dare something bad happen.  She's blessed, she's special, and nothing bad is supposed to happen to her.  That's why she's so distressed.


Oh and the most important thing - WHY WASN'T ANYONE FILMING?  Imagine the ratings!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Oh and the most important thing - WHY WASN'T ANYONE FILMING?  Imagine the ratings!



That would be PMK.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> So every time she adorns herself with all these jewels, they'll end up creating traffic chaos with their retinue of security, lol.  She thinks she's the bloody Queen of England.
> 
> Oh and lol @ Lorraine Schwartz.  Graff or Bvlgari I get, but some LA chick?  Please.



I hope Kanye makes sure those $50,000 ruby earrings will accessorize the oversized Hoodie outfit. Wouldn't want to blow her cover & disguise.


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> I hope Kanye makes sure those $50,000 ruby earrings will accessorize the oversized Hoodie outfit. Wouldn't want to blow her cover & disguise.


Funny!  These people don't make sense, do they.


----------



## bag-mania

For a guy who was crying "poor" earlier in the year Kanye has never slowed down blowing money on frivolous stuff even a tiny bit.


----------



## Hobbsy

alansgail said:


> Poor Kim, guess when you're in the public eye you have to put up with all kinds of criticism ("evaluation"), even from grad students who are studying psychology.........news flash.....photos are merely "pictures in time". You have no idea what she was feeling when these photos were taken.#poorperspective


Not true. Body language can tell much, much more than you think!


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> That was uncalled for.


That's her typical MO, often disguised as "devil's advocate"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> For a guy who was crying "poor" earlier in the year Kanye has never slowed down blowing money on frivolous stuff even a tiny bit.



I'd believe the theory that this whole thing was insurance fraud.


----------



## poopsie

V0N1B2 said:


> That's her typical MO, often disguised as "devil's advocate"




Pot stirring by any other name...............................


----------



## bag-mania

Hmmm, Kim was robbed of big, gaudy, expensive jewelry and it made her fearful that she is a target for criminals. So what does Kanye do? Cancels her birthday party and gives her more big, gaudy, expensive jewelry! He's such a supportive guy.


----------



## CeeJay

I keep sayin' .. PMK has decided to transition Kim out and Kylie into the 'main' spot .. 


*No more diamonds! Goodbye nude selfies! So long soirées! Kim Kardashian has 'zero desire' to resume former flashy lifestyle*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-former-flashy-lifestyle.html#ixzz4NZIfRziv


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> Hmmm, Kim was robbed of big, gaudy, expensive jewelry and it made her fearful that she is a target for criminals. So what does Kanye do? Cancels her birthday party and gives her more big, gaudy, expensive jewelry! He's such a supportive guy.


And boasts about it on the interwebz. Because we all know if there's one thing you want to do when you're trying to keep a low profile (and recover mentally from the ordeal of being robbed of your jewels at gunpoint), it's to tell anyone who will listen, that you've bought new jewels. :rolleyes;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Watching the Australian Today show. Kourtney just blanked out the hosts at the end of a live interview when they asked about Kim's welfare. Like, literally gals, literally. Stared off into the distance and like a wax dummy and acted like an a$$  I'm sure footage will on the Net soon enough. She was promoting Manuka honey. The hosts were very polite - there was zero reason for her to do it.

Edit: Ok, she's back. She stayed on. Not sure she realised it was live....lol. Sounds like PR control. She's answering questions now.


----------



## cruz_andmama

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Watching the Australian Today show. Kourtney just blanked out the hosts at the end of a live interview when they asked about Kim's welfare. Like, literally gals, literally. Stared off into the distance and like a wax dummy and acted like an a$$  I'm sure footage will on the Net soon enough. She was promoting Manuka honey. The hosts were very polite - there was zero reason for her to do it.
> 
> Edit: Ok, she's back. She stayed on. Not sure she realised it was live....lol. Sounds like PR control. She's answering questions now.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BLwymIAjmnY/


----------



## rockhollow

CeeJay said:


> I keep sayin' .. PMK has decided to transition Kim out and Kylie into the 'main' spot ..
> 
> 
> *No more diamonds! Goodbye nude selfies! So long soirées! Kim Kardashian has 'zero desire' to resume former flashy lifestyle*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-former-flashy-lifestyle.html#ixzz4NZIfRziv




The thing is even if this so called robbery took place, it's not like she's now 'target of the year' and every robber will now be stalking her, and that she now needs presidential type security, and that she'd never be able to resume her old life.
They had huge security out when she returned from Paris, will that be her new mo when she resurfaces - Kim surrounded by a huge group.
Or if we believe one of the stories we heard, they didn't even know who Kim was, they were after the rapper's wife, so they would have only known Kanye.

If Kim is going to change everything, Please don't let her become a motivational speaker for woman and trauma.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

cruz_andmama said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLwymIAjmnY/



Well that was awkward to watch....


----------



## mkr

So  wait Kim says no more diamonds so now Kanye is buying her rubies.  What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## mkr

rockhollow said:


> The thing is even if this so called robbery took place, it's not like she's now 'target of the year' and every robber will now be stalking her, and that she now needs presidential type security, and that she'd never be able to resume her old life.
> They had huge security out when she returned from Paris, will that be her new mo when she resurfaces - Kim surrounded by a huge group.
> Or if we believe one of the stories we heard, they didn't even know who Kim was, they were after the rapper's wife, so they would have only known Kanye.
> 
> If Kim is going to change everything, Please don't let her become a motivational speaker for woman and trauma.


Holy h*ll she's gonna turn into Saint Angelina/Princess Diana/Mother Theresa.


----------



## BagBerry13

I don't know if this is related but interestingly enough Eva Longoria stopped wearing her big a*s engagement ring. At least for now when she's travelling Europe. I'm sure some celebrities got a bit scared with their huge engagement rings now.
Tbh, I don't get why there's such a big deal around the engagement ring in the US anyway. If I were to get married I would want my wedding ring to be the big piece of stone since the marriage will most likely (if you're not Kim) last longer than the engagement. So you should get a reward for sticking it out so long.


----------



## V0N1B2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Watching the Australian Today show. Kourtney just blanked out the hosts at the end of a live interview when they asked about Kim's welfare. Like, literally gals, literally. Stared off into the distance and like a wax dummy and acted like an a$$  I'm sure footage will on the Net soon enough. She was promoting Manuka honey. The hosts were very polite - there was zero reason for her to do it.
> 
> Edit: Ok, she's back. She stayed on. Not sure she realised it was live....lol. Sounds like PR control. She's answering questions now.





cruz_andmama said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLwymIAjmnY/





hollieplus2 said:


> Well that was awkward to watch....


Technical difficulties


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder if the Rubies Kanye is buying Kim are Burma Rubies????


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> So every time she adorns herself with all these jewels, they'll end up creating traffic chaos with their retinue of security, lol.  She thinks she's the bloody Queen of England.
> 
> *Oh and lol @ Lorraine Schwartz.  Graff or Bvlgari I get, but some LA chick?  Please.*



1000 x YES!!! I've been meaning to say something about their choice of D-List jewelers!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## ManilaMama

VickyB said:


> 1000 x YES!!! I've been meaning to say something about their choice of D-List jewelers!!!! LMAO!!!



Maybe they find jeweler "friends" who are willing to claim that their purchase was xx,xxx amount when it's actually just x kind of thing. 

Or maybe they find jewelers who are willing to accept installment for payment or x-deals (exchange deals: x amount in exchange for publicity).  Lol. Who knows?! Haha.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if the Rubies Kanye is buying Kim are Burma Rubies????



I'm guessing probably not. I know the embargo is ending but it seems like it would be too quick to have the banned jewelry imported already.


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> 1000 x YES!!! I've been meaning to say something about their choice of D-List jewelers!!!! LMAO!!!



I'm sure criminal Jacob the Jeweler with work something out with him.  After all, Jacob Arabo, aka Jacob the Jeweler, was sentenced to 30 months in prison for laundering more than $270 million dollars in narcotics proceeds for a Detroit based drug gang.


----------



## myheartispink

I'm sorry I don't have time to read back so apologies if this has been posted!
https://www.pedestrian.tv/news/arts...ay-a/a9df643f-00eb-4c91-a48d-0f75c00f552f.htm


----------



## pixiejenna

chloebagfreak said:


> I'm doing a research paper on smiles for school and this is not a happy, loving smile.
> When you look at your baby, you would think that a big genuine smile would be warranted.
> It's called a Duchenne smile. A huge smile where your eyes crinkle up and your cheeks go up.
> She does not have this.
> She actually looks like she's wondering how long she has to hold him. I guess people show love in different ways. Just my perspective.


You know the old saying if the smile doesn't reach the eyes it's all lies. Add in the fact that Kimbo botoxed the heck out of her face. Even if she actually had emotions she wouldn't be able to express them facialy. 


gillianna said:


> The lack of security and no cameras is probably what most celebrities want when they are spending time with a person or people that they do not want others to know about.  No pictures,  no gossip and privacy to do what they want without being caught.
> Strange Kim would stay there versus a luxury hotel but wasn't it said in the press it was Kanye's favorite place?  I guess he could have had some great times with his friends in Paris there when he wanted to stay away from the press.


Aaah yeazy's fav place to stay in France. So this is the place he goes to when he's with his boys!  He probably made Kimbo go there because he has a discounted rate. Now this makes sense why she was there in the first place.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-mania

Thank goodness Kim wasn't too traumatized to release her new trashy emojis. Business is business after all!

*Kim Kardashian releases raunchy emojis — one that says "Shake Your T--s" — just three weeks after shocking Paris robbery*

Despite recent events, Kim Kardashian just released a slew of provocative emojis, where she is featured in several suggestive poses.

The scandalous emojis have arrived less than three weeks after the reality star was bound, gagged and robbed in a Paris heist.

One of the animations shows Kardashian spreading her legs in a barely-there white top with skimpy black panties, while another features her displaying her bountiful bosom above a sign that reads “shake your t--s.”

Regardless of the lewd images, her fanbase is showing support and love for the sex-symbol:

One fan took to Twitter saying: “Every #Kimoji update is better and better. I'm so proud of you girl @KimKardashian!!”

Another Kim-crazed fan said that he “lives for” the the reality star’s app, and that the new Kimoji update is “everything” and more.

Since the burglary, the camera-confident star has been spending most of her time behind closed doors with family.

She was spotted last week in Los Angeles for the first time following the robbery, where security was in full force.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-emojis-shortly-paris-scare-article-1.2836694


----------



## berrydiva

I love that Kanye has turned her into a thot. Lol.


----------



## AECornell

I'm so confused by some of these... How do they correlate to her brand? She doesn't even drink so how does she have weed as part of her emojis? And a 40?


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> I love that Kanye has turned her into a thot. Lol.


What has Kanye to do with this? Wasn't she already one before him? Just my perception though.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> What has Kanye to do with this? Wasn't she already one before him? Just my perception though.


She was but she wasn't....she was borderline thot - a weekend, "I just want to let my hair down and have fun" thot if you will.; she retained the ability to comeback from her thotness. Now she's full blown 100% ratchet thot...no coming back thot. Kanye has everything to do with it...he's the one who encourages this nonsense.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> I'm so confused by some of these... How do they correlate to her brand? She doesn't even drink so how does she have weed as part of her emojis? And a 40?


Her brand is objectifying herself. How do these not correlate?


----------



## mrsinsyder

*Chilling new footage shows first images of Kim Kardashian jewel thieves making their way to her Paris apartment before fleeing on bicycles with their haul *

*Kim Kardashian was robbed of millions of pounds worth of jewels in Paris*
*CCTV has emerged of alleged gang leaving and arriving at her apartment*
*Black and white footage captured on private camera close to the scene*

The first images of five suspects said to have robbed Kim Kardashian of jewellery in Paris have today emerged in France.

French media has published footage of the alleged gang leaving and arriving at the reality TV star's VIP apartment on October 3.

Shot on a private camera just around the corner from the so-called 'Hotel de Pourtales' apartment block they are in black and white.







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-pounds-worth-jewels-Paris.html#ixzz4NdgwGwRU


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I wouldn't necessarily call Lorraine D-list but 

Her KIMOJIs are lame.


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> She was but she wasn't....she was borderline thot - a weekend, "I just want to let my hair down and have fun" thot if you will.; she retained the ability to comeback from her thotness. Now she's full blown 100% ratchet thot...no coming back thot. Kanye has everything to do with it...he's the one who encourages this nonsense.


Ah okay. So she went full on now. Got it.

OT: I've lived in London for five months last year and had two black roommates. My check-up/language efficiency/coolness test with them was my comprehension of slang. Among the tested expressions was "thot" and "Netflix and chill".


----------



## legaldiva

berrydiva said:


> I love that Kanye has turned her into a thot. Lol.



These idiots make all my trafficking cases that much harder to prove. And all teenagers that much more vulnerable. When I train on trafficking, I always mention pop culture permissiveness and the kardashians as role models to explain how vulnerable our kids are to traffickers these days. The get rich quick on your back phenom.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I'm sure criminal Jacob the Jeweler with work something out with him.  After all, Jacob Arabo, aka Jacob the Jeweler, was sentenced to 30 months in prison for laundering more than $270 million dollars in narcotics proceeds for a Detroit based drug gang.





bag-mania said:


> Thank goodness Kim wasn't too traumatized to release her new trashy emojis. Business is business after all!
> 
> *Kim Kardashian releases raunchy emojis — one that says "Shake Your T--s" — just three weeks after shocking Paris robbery*
> 
> Despite recent events, Kim Kardashian just released a slew of provocative emojis, where she is featured in several suggestive poses.
> 
> The scandalous emojis have arrived less than three weeks after the reality star was bound, gagged and robbed in a Paris heist.
> 
> One of the animations shows Kardashian spreading her legs in a barely-there white top with skimpy black panties, while another features her displaying her bountiful bosom above a sign that reads “shake your t--s.”
> 
> Regardless of the lewd images, her fanbase is showing support and love for the sex-symbol:
> 
> One fan took to Twitter saying: “Every #Kimoji update is better and better. I'm so proud of you girl @KimKardashian!!”
> 
> Another Kim-crazed fan said that he “lives for” the the reality star’s app, and that the new Kimoji update is “everything” and more.
> 
> Since the burglary, the camera-confident star has been spending most of her time behind closed doors with family.
> 
> She was spotted last week in Los Angeles for the first time following the robbery, where security was in full force.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-emojis-shortly-paris-scare-article-1.2836694
> View attachment 3498136


What a class act. She's obviously severely traumatized.


----------



## Chagall

mrsinsyder said:


> *Chilling new footage shows first images of Kim Kardashian jewel thieves making their way to her Paris apartment before fleeing on bicycles with their haul *
> 
> *Kim Kardashian was robbed of millions of pounds worth of jewels in Paris*
> *CCTV has emerged of alleged gang leaving and arriving at her apartment*
> *Black and white footage captured on private camera close to the scene*
> 
> The first images of five suspects said to have robbed Kim Kardashian of jewellery in Paris have today emerged in France.
> 
> French media has published footage of the alleged gang leaving and arriving at the reality TV star's VIP apartment on October 3.
> 
> Shot on a private camera just around the corner from the so-called 'Hotel de Pourtales' apartment block they are in black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-pounds-worth-jewels-Paris.html#ixzz4NdgwGwRU[/QUOTEAre they sure these are the people who robbed Kim? Probably a bunch of Kanye friends.





mrsinsyder said:


> *Chilling new footage shows first images of Kim Kardashian jewel thieves making their way to her Paris apartment before fleeing on bicycles with their haul *
> 
> *Kim Kardashian was robbed of millions of pounds worth of jewels in Paris*
> *CCTV has emerged of alleged gang leaving and arriving at her apartment*
> *Black and white footage captured on private camera close to the scene*
> 
> The first images of five suspects said to have robbed Kim Kardashian of jewellery in Paris have today emerged in France.
> 
> French media has published footage of the alleged gang leaving and arriving at the reality TV star's VIP apartment on October 3.
> 
> Shot on a private camera just around the corner from the so-called 'Hotel de Pourtales' apartment block they are in black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-pounds-worth-jewels-Paris.html#ixzz4NdgwGwRU


Are they sure these are the people who "robbed" Kim? They are probably a bunch of Kanye's friends.


----------



## Hobbsy

It took two weeks to find this footage? Or, they've had it and just releasing it now?


----------



## mkr

Kim is 35 with a husband and 2 children.  She's a little too old for this bullsh!t.  I mean there's "you're as young as you feel" but she's advertising weed and alcohol, which she doesn't even do, so she's even more phoney than I thought.  

Someday she's going to have to explain all this to her children.  And there's no escaping it - it's on the internet.  So when North is 12 and looking like this it's all on MOM.


----------



## V0N1B2

mrsinsyder said:


> *Chilling new footage shows first images of Kim Kardashian jewel thieves making their way to her Paris apartment before fleeing on bicycles with their haul**
> *



Chilling indeed.
A man riding a bicycle through the streets of Paris. Quelle horreur!

Oh dailymail, you kill me with your dramatic adjectives.


----------



## mkr

That robber tape is time stamped for 3AM-ish.  Why is it daylight out?


----------



## terebina786

I thought they were dressed as police men? Why are they in sweats?


----------



## mkr

I thought there was 5 of them?


----------



## mrsinsyder

mkr said:


> That robber tape is time stamped for 3AM-ish.  Why is it daylight out?


It looks like a night vision type of camera.


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> Chilling indeed.
> A man riding a bicycle through the streets of Paris. Quelle horreur!
> 
> Oh dailymail, you kill me with your dramatic adjectives.


Right and we don't even know if this chilling footage depicts the supposed theives! Lots of people ride bikes in Paris. It just seems like the police are desperate to come up with evidence of any kind.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> Right and we don't even know if this chilling footage depicts the supposed theives! Lots of people ride bikes in Paris. *It just seems like the police are desperate to come up with evidence of any kind.*


Yep, they're desperate because the minute they walked into that apartment after the robbery I'm sure every single officer thought, "Putain! Now we have to deal with this merde. We've got real issues out here."


----------



## limom

Well according to the New York Times, America needs Kim
As if!
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/20/f...latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Yep, they're desperate because the minute they walked into that apartment after the robbery I'm sure every single officer thought, "Putain! Now we have to deal with this merde. We've got real issues out here."


Yea a ***** prostitute whore! That's the **** they have to deal with!


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Ah okay. So she went full on now. Got it.
> 
> OT: I've lived in London for five months last year and had two black roommates. My check-up/language efficiency/coolness test with them was my comprehension of slang. Among the tested expressions was "thot" and "Netflix and chill".


Well just keep in mind that we invented the remix so the language changes constantly and the creativity behind it is never-ending...you should probably schedule your check-ups often so you remain on point.


----------



## berrydiva

legaldiva said:


> These idiots make all my trafficking cases that much harder to prove. And all teenagers that much more vulnerable. When I train on trafficking, I always mention pop culture permissiveness and the kardashians as role models to explain how vulnerable our kids are to traffickers these days. The get rich quick on your back phenom.


I don't understand. Thots have always and will always exsit....wait...maybe I should ask what's your definition of thot that makes it relatable to trafficking?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Kim is 35 with a husband and 2 children.  She's a little too old for this bullsh!t.  I mean there's "you're as young as you feel" but she's advertising weed and alcohol, which she doesn't even do, so she's even more phoney than I thought.
> 
> Someday she's going to have to explain all this to her children.  And there's no escaping it - it's on the internet.  So when North is 12 and looking like this it's all on MOM.


So many people smoke week that it's becoming mainstream and will soon be legalized. Her kids will need no explanation as it will be as normal for them as it is to get a glass of wine to us. Plus they're in celeb-entertainment world of LA...I fail to understand why so many think that her kids will need all of this explanation; some of these behaviors will be a norm for them.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> What a class act. She's obviously severely traumatized.


Oh,my!!  She claims she rarely drinks alcohol & doesn't do drugs yet here are emoji updates with pot leaves & alcohol??  I'm sure this is all to play to her fan base of teens & young adults but looks hypocritical to me. I can't wrap my head around why anyone would want an emoji of her in provocative sexual display but I'm sure there are plenty that do.  I'm glad  I don't have daughters.  This Bull$hit would not be allowed on their phones.  Young people today have enough peer pressure to deal with without having to idolize her. I also find it odd for someone to claim to be soooo traumatized from being robbed & wanting to stay out of the public eye that they would release sexually provocative emojis of themselves.  I'm old school so I just don't get it!!


----------



## legaldiva

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand. Thots have always and will always exsit....wait...maybe I should ask what's your definition of thot that makes it relatable to trafficking?



That ho over there, who wants to get rich without any self investment or  education or goals. Pimps use that dream to pull girls and boys in. We hear it all the time


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> *Chilling new footage shows first images of Kim Kardashian jewel thieves making their way to her Paris apartment before fleeing on bicycles with their haul *
> 
> *Kim Kardashian was robbed of millions of pounds worth of jewels in Paris*
> *CCTV has emerged of alleged gang leaving and arriving at her apartment*
> *Black and white footage captured on private camera close to the scene*
> 
> The first images of five suspects said to have robbed Kim Kardashian of jewellery in Paris have today emerged in France.
> 
> French media has published footage of the alleged gang leaving and arriving at the reality TV star's VIP apartment on October 3.
> 
> Shot on a private camera just around the corner from the so-called 'Hotel de Pourtales' apartment block they are in black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-pounds-worth-jewels-Paris.html#ixzz4NdgwGwRU



They must have some really bright streetlights in Paris cause it looks like it's daytime to me.  How do they know these are the so-called robbers?  That could be anyone.  Still doesn't prove anything....robbery..nothing.  Still not buying  what the K's are selling.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Oh,my!!  She claims she rarely drinks alcohol & doesn't do drugs yet here are emoji updates with pot leaves & alcohol??  I'm sure this is all to play to her fan base on teens & young adults but looks hypocritical to me. I can't wrap my head around why anyone would want an emoji of her in provocative sexual display but I'm sure there are plenty that do.  I'm glad  I don't have daughters.  This Bull$hit would not be allowed on their phones.  Young people today have enough peer pressure to deal with without having to idolize her. I also find it odd for someone to claim to be soooo traumatized from being robbed & wanting to stay out of the public eye that they would release sexually provocative emojis of themselves.  I'm old school so I just don't get it!!


I agree with everything you say. I am also very glad I don't have daughters. Maybe the reason she is not traumatized by the robbery is because it didn't happen.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Chilling indeed.
> A man riding a bicycle through the streets of Paris. Quelle horreur!
> 
> Oh dailymail, you kill me with your dramatic adjectives.


----------



## KayuuKathey

That video of the robbers is really vague tbh, Idk how valuable it is....


----------



## Chagall

KayuuKathey said:


> That video of the robbers is really vague tbh, Idk how valuable it is....


Vague is a polite way of putting it. Men on bikes. Not exactly rare in Paris.


----------



## bisousx

legaldiva said:


> These idiots make all my trafficking cases that much harder to prove. And all teenagers that much more vulnerable. When I train on trafficking, I always mention pop culture permissiveness and the kardashians as role models to explain how vulnerable our kids are to traffickers these days. The get rich quick on your back phenom.



That reminds me, I've had some kind of traffickers reach out to me on IG back before I deleted my Vegas and bikini beach photos (ie, looking a little thotty). It gave me the chills when I looked at their accounts and what they were saying, so I blocked them. Their messages were very subtle so Yeah I can see how it would be very difficult to prove any wrongdoing other than having an instinct to know when something is shady.


----------



## rockhollow

Maybe this was the gang spotted riding around Paris


----------



## dangerouscurves

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3498479
> 
> Maybe this was the gang spotted riding around Paris



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> I agree with everything you say. I am also very glad I don't have daughters. Maybe the reason she is not traumatized by the robbery is because it didn't happen.


Me too.   Cats are far easier to maintain and nowhere near as obnoxious as your average Kardashian-obsessed teenage gir. If I had one of those, I'd put her up for freakin' adoption


----------



## lp640

I knew this was coming.  Kanye and Kim were at their NYC apartment for a week after the robbery and Jay Z & Beyonce in the same neighborhood, and only 1 or 2 blocks away yet didn't even bother themselves to visit.  LOL!  They skipped his wedding and don't even want to cross the street to visit their friend after her robbery.  Does Kanye finally get the message that Jay Z and Beyonce just aren't into them?

*Kanye West sounds off on Jay Z as he reveals their kids 'never even play together'... and complains they didn't visit after Kim's ordeal*

*"Kanye said: 'Don’t call me, after the robbery, and say "how you feelin?" You wanna know how I’m feelin? Come by the house."*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-call-Kim-s-armed-robbery.html#ixzz4NeyX3T4o


----------



## White Orchid

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3498479
> 
> Maybe this was the gang spotted riding around Paris


Hey I recognise the one in orange!  Isn't he...Oh wait, ooops, my bad


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> They





lp640 said:


> I knew this was coming.  Kanye and Kim were at their NYC apartment for a week after the robbery and Jay Z & Beyonce in the same neighborhood, and only 1 or 2 blocks away yet didn't even bother themselves to visit.  LOL!  They skipped his wedding and don't even want to cross the street to visit their friend after her robbery.  Does Kanye finally get the message that Jay Z and Beyonce just aren't into them?
> 
> *Kanye West sounds off on Jay Z as he reveals their kids 'never even play together'... and complains they didn't visit after Kim's ordeal*
> 
> *"Kanye said: 'Don’t call me, after the robbery, and say "how you feelin?" You wanna know how I’m feelin? Come by the house."*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-call-Kim-s-armed-robbery.html#ixzz4NeyX3T4o


Aw how sad for Kanye.  I feel bad for him.

No I don't.  I don't care.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Man what a baby.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lp640 said:


> I knew this was coming.  Kanye and Kim were at their NYC apartment for a week after the robbery and Jay Z & Beyonce in the same neighborhood, and only 1 or 2 blocks away yet didn't even bother themselves to visit.  LOL!  They skipped his wedding and don't even want to cross the street to visit their friend after her robbery.  Does Kanye finally get the message that Jay Z and Beyonce just aren't into them?
> 
> *Kanye West sounds off on Jay Z as he reveals their kids 'never even play together'... and complains they didn't visit after Kim's ordeal*
> 
> *"Kanye said: 'Don’t call me, after the robbery, and say "how you feelin?" You wanna know how I’m feelin? Come by the house."*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-call-Kim-s-armed-robbery.html#ixzz4NeyX3T4o



Jay-Z and Beyonce aren't cut from the same cloth as Kanye /Kardashian.  Why would one embarrass themselves by openly expressing these feelings or thoughts.  Jay-Z and Beyonce don't 'owe'  a friendship to anyone,  no one does.


----------



## bag-mania

lp640 said:


> I knew this was coming.  Kanye and Kim were at their NYC apartment for a week after the robbery and Jay Z & Beyonce in the same neighborhood, and only 1 or 2 blocks away yet didn't even bother themselves to visit.  LOL!  They skipped his wedding and don't even want to cross the street to visit their friend after her robbery.  Does Kanye finally get the message that Jay Z and Beyonce just aren't into them?
> 
> *Kanye West sounds off on Jay Z as he reveals their kids 'never even play together'... and complains they didn't visit after Kim's ordeal*
> 
> *"Kanye said: 'Don’t call me, after the robbery, and say "how you feelin?" You wanna know how I’m feelin? Come by the house."*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-call-Kim-s-armed-robbery.html#ixzz4NeyX3T4o



Kanye doing what Kanye does best, taking a situation and making it all about himself. He's acting like he was the one robbed. And of course his ego is so big he expects Jay Z to want their kids to play together.


----------



## mkr

Sorry Kanye, he's just not that in to you.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3498479
> 
> Maybe this was the gang spotted riding around Paris


  That's rich!!!!  I'm dying!!!


----------



## cdtracing

lp640 said:


> I knew this was coming.  Kanye and Kim were at their NYC apartment for a week after the robbery and Jay Z & Beyonce in the same neighborhood, and only 1 or 2 blocks away yet didn't even bother themselves to visit.  LOL!  They skipped his wedding and don't even want to cross the street to visit their friend after her robbery.  Does Kanye finally get the message that Jay Z and Beyonce just aren't into them?
> 
> *Kanye West sounds off on Jay Z as he reveals their kids 'never even play together'... and complains they didn't visit after Kim's ordeal*
> 
> *"Kanye said: 'Don’t call me, after the robbery, and say "how you feelin?" You wanna know how I’m feelin? Come by the house."*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-call-Kim-s-armed-robbery.html#ixzz4NeyX3T4o



He & Kim are not on the same level as JayZ & Beyonce!  I kinda had the feeling Beyonce couldn't stand Kim cause she's so thirsty & tries to climb the social ladder with them.


----------



## Deco

legaldiva said:


> These idiots make all my trafficking cases that much harder to prove. And all teenagers that much more vulnerable. When I train on trafficking, I always mention pop culture permissiveness and the kardashians as role models to explain how vulnerable our kids are to traffickers these days. The get rich quick on your back phenom.


I've always feared this would eventually come about, seeing how thot behavior is brought out of the shadows of adult entertainment into the daylight and marketed to really young people as a legitimate way of gaining popularity, attention and money.  I had no idea the impact was already noticeable in your line of work.  Can you explain how it makes trafficking cases harder to prove?  Are the victims more impressionable and don't want to escape their lives, are they considered willing participants as opposed to victims? 
by the way, I have tremendous respect for what you do.  Truly, you are an angel on earth.  I know I wouldn't last a day doing what you do, and seeing what you see.  I'd be a useless, catatonic weeping mess.  You're a hero.


----------



## berrydiva

legaldiva said:


> That ho over there, who wants to get rich without any self investment or  education or goals. Pimps use that dream to pull girls and boys in. We hear it all the time


Gotcha. We evolved past that definition tho...makes sense if you're still using that definition though. But don't tell anyone you're still saying that ho over there tho. Just putting y'all on...not sure where everyone is in their hip hop as a second language courses yet.


----------



## berrydiva

lp640 said:


> I knew this was coming.  Kanye and Kim were at their NYC apartment for a week after the robbery and Jay Z & Beyonce in the same neighborhood, and only 1 or 2 blocks away yet didn't even bother themselves to visit.  LOL!  They skipped his wedding and don't even want to cross the street to visit their friend after her robbery.  Does Kanye finally get the message that Jay Z and Beyonce just aren't into them?
> 
> *Kanye West sounds off on Jay Z as he reveals their kids 'never even play together'... and complains they didn't visit after Kim's ordeal*
> 
> *"Kanye said: 'Don’t call me, after the robbery, and say "how you feelin?" You wanna know how I’m feelin? Come by the house."*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-call-Kim-s-armed-robbery.html#ixzz4NeyX3T4o


Beyonce and Jay don't really live that close to Kanye's NYC place...it's a good 20 min walk. Pretty sure that Jay/Beyonce are on Hudson in TriBeCa and Kanye is on W Houston in SoHo.  In any event, Kanye speaks no lies here... he has no real beef with anyone and had to deal with Jay/Drake/Meek BS.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Beyonce and Jay don't really live that close to Kanye's NYC place...it's a good 20 min walk. Pretty sure that Jay/Beyonce are on Hudson in TriBeCa and Kanye is on W Houston in SoHo.  In any event, Kanye speaks no lies here... he has no real beef with anyone and had to deal with Jay/Drake/Meek BS.



What exactly are the no lies 'part'? No one owes anyone anything. Friendship is not owed. Business is business.  I can't imagine why anyone other than a 'BFF designee' visiting, or entering into the personal space of someone after a 'tramatic' experience. Still can't get openly, publicly expressing disappointment in someone... public shaming. @@@ for days.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> What exactly are the no lies 'part'? No one owes anyone anything. Friendship is not owed. Business is business.  I can't imagine why anyone other than a 'BFF designee' visiting, or entering into the personal space of someone after a 'tramatic' experience. Still can't get openly, publicly expressing disappointment in someone... public shaming. @@@ for days.


Well the Kanye told no lies has to do with what went on with the song...I don't click the links so I don't know what daily mail says but Kanye was actually on some business is business situation and Jay was the one who made it more personal because his interest is always served in everything he does be it personal or professional. In this case it was more personal.


----------



## roses5682

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3498479
> 
> Maybe this was the gang spotted riding around Paris



Lmao!!! This made my day.


----------



## lp640

berrydiva said:


> Beyonce and Jay don't really live that close to Kanye's NYC place...it's a good 20 min walk. Pretty sure that Jay/Beyonce are on Hudson in TriBeCa and Kanye is on W Houston in SoHo.  In any event, Kanye speaks no lies here... he has no real beef with anyone and had to deal with Jay/Drake/Meek BS.




Kanye and Kim moved to a new apartment Tribeca and this address is two blocks from Jay Z's apt on Hudson Street.   They mooched and are apparently renting it for free, courtesy of Airbnb, because they think the old apartment they own is now too small for their family.

http://ny.curbed.com/2016/8/30/12717624/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-nyc-apartment


----------



## GoGlam

You're right.. Jay-Z is not cut from the same cloth as Kanye.  Jay-Z was a drug dealer on the streets.  People shouldn't forget where they came from. I'm not saying that you should only hold someone to their past... But just because Jay-Z has more money ON PAPER doesn't make him actually better than anyone else and certainly not Kanye, who was instrumental in making Jay-Z a household name through catchy music.


----------



## BagBerry13

Just because you've been a drug dealer or prostitute or whatever doesn't mean you are obligated to be friends with someone for the rest of their lives if they're acting like dicks. Kanye is insufferable with his absurd rants and attention-seeking stunts. No matter what he had given me in life or his talent (never heard of him before the mid-2000s) I wouldn't wanna stand next to him for three seconds. Dude needs to get a grip on reality!


----------



## berrydiva

lp640 said:


> Kanye and Kim moved to a new apartment Tribeca and this address is two blocks from Jay Z's apt on Hudson Street.   They mooched and are apparently renting it for free, courtesy of Airbnb, because they think the old apartment they own is now too small for their family.
> 
> http://ny.curbed.com/2016/8/30/12717624/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-nyc-apartment


Ahhh the Airbnb place. Forgot about that...thanks.


----------



## berrydiva

What does Jay selling some drugs 30 years ago have to do with this?


----------



## mkr

I'm pretty sure Jay was fairly famous before Kanye came in to the picture.  Didn't he work FOR Jay?


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> I'm pretty sure Jay was fairly famous before Kanye came in to the picture.  Didn't he work FOR Jay?


Could be. Sounds about right given I know longer about Jay-Z than about Kanye.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> What does Jay selling some drugs 30 years ago have to do with this?


Maybe cuz Kanye went to college so he's better than Jay Z?  Just  a guess?  Which is ridiculous but...


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I'm pretty sure Jay was fairly famous before Kanye came in to the picture.  Didn't he work FOR Jay?


No. He didn't work for Jay. He wrote and produced a lot of Jay-Z's blueprint album. Kanye was behind the scenes for a long while before doing his album.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Maybe cuz Kanye went to college so he's better than Jay Z?  Just  a guess?  *Which is ridiculous but...*


Especially since he didn't finish. I can go to college all day long. If I don't get a degree I don't have sh*t.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> What does Jay selling some drugs 30 years ago have to do with this?



plus i would say kimbo is being pimped by both, PMK and yeezy as recently as five minutes ago


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Well the Kanye told no lies has to do with what went on with the song...I don't click the links so I don't know what daily mail says but Kanye was actually on some business is business situation and Jay was the one who made it more personal because his interest is always served in everything he does be it personal or professional. In this case it was more personal.


Yup. Jay feels a way about Drake choosing Apple (which was a great decision, btw)over Tidal and Kanye got caught in the middle. He's a great business man who expects loyalty while giving none in return, Kanye should know this by now. 

As far as their "friendship" is concerned, idk. Kanye should've known they weren't as close as he thought when Jay was a no show at his wedding. You call this man your brother and he can't even go to your wedding? Why are you JUST now feeling hurt about it? I do wonder what triggered his rant, tho. He didn't just wake up and decide to rant about Jay, something had to have triggered it.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kimberly and I share a birthday. And thankfully nothing else. We're both 36 today. Wonder if she'll post another hideous wall of flowers from Kanye or come out of hiding to celebrate a day that's all about her. Although that's likely every day.


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> Kimberly and I share a birthday. And thankfully nothing else. We're both 36 today. Wonder if she'll post another hideous wall of flowers from Kanye or come out of hiding to celebrate a day that's all about her. Although that's likely every day.



Happy Birthday and my condolences on your shared birthday companion.

[emoji512][emoji482]


----------



## Florasun

I thought Kanye was on tour, and continued after the robbery. Did he take a break to go see Kim?


----------



## Florasun

Oryx816 said:


> Happy Birthday and my condolences on your shared birthday companion.
> 
> [emoji512][emoji482]


Yes, plus one!


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> Happy Birthday and my condolences on your shared birthday companion.
> 
> [emoji512][emoji482]



+2 Happy birthday!


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoGlam said:


> You're right.. Jay-Z is not cut from the same cloth as Kanye.  Jay-Z was a drug dealer on the streets.  People shouldn't forget where they came from. I'm not saying that you should only hold someone to their past... But just because Jay-Z has more money ON PAPER doesn't make him actually better than anyone else and certainly not Kanye, who was instrumental in making Jay-Z a household name through catchy music.



In my opinion Jay Z simply don't like this drama queen.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> In my opinion Jay Z simply don't like this drama queen.




THIS!!!  sometimes it really is just that simple!!  no matter how hard people try to make it complicated. 
then you add to that fact that Bey does not like Kim and there you go!   they do NOT want to be too closely associated with those idiots!


----------



## whimsic

GoGlam said:


> You're right.. Jay-Z is not cut from the same cloth as Kanye.  Jay-Z was a drug dealer on the streets.  People shouldn't forget where they came from. I'm not saying that you should only hold someone to their past... But just because Jay-Z has more money ON PAPER doesn't make him actually better than anyone else and certainly not Kanye, *who was instrumental in making Jay-Z a household name through catchy music.*



Jay-Z already had multi-platinum albums while Ye was still in school..


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!  sometimes it really is just that simple!!  no matter how hard people try to make it complicated.
> then you add to that fact that Bey does not like Kim and there you go!   they do NOT want to be too closely associated with those idiots!


They run in different circles.
 Jay thinks of himself as a mogul who hangs out with the *****. They are not going to be around a former porn and reality star and her insane circus like family.
Besides, Jay has the rep to use peeps and dumps them. Did Kanye think he was a real friend/brother? His delusions are real.


----------



## lizmil

rockhollow said:


> The thing is even if this so called robbery took place, it's not like she's now 'target of the year' and every robber will now be stalking her, and that she now needs presidential type security, and that she'd never be able to resume her old life.
> They had huge security out when she returned from Paris, will that be her new mo when she resurfaces - Kim surrounded by a huge group.
> Or if we believe one of the stories we heard, they didn't even know who Kim was, they were after the rapper's wife, so they would have only known Kanye.
> 
> If Kim is going to change everything, Please don't let her become a motivational speaker for woman and trauma.


Well, she IS a tramatic woman!

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I don't know why people put Jay and bey on a pedestal. They may not be extreme attention whores but they sometimes do things for attention. Lol I hope that made sense, bey has her attention seeking ways


----------



## NYCBelle

uff haven't been here in forever sooo...what did i miss?? 

Heard the Ye rant 

Do you guys remember in the Cuba episode when Kim says that Beyonce invited her to the mosh pit of Watch the Throne tour and told Kim to dance with her  Major side eye...girl please, stop lying she doesn't even like you


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I don't know why people put Jay and bey on a pedestal. They may not be extreme attention whores but they sometimes do things for attention. Lol I hope that made sense, bey has her attention seeking ways



Of course! They're celebrities after all, but they're not on Ye's and Kim's level when it comes to attention-hoeing.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

dangerouscurves said:


> Of course! They're celebrities after all, but they're not on Ye's and Kim's level when it comes to attention-hoeing.


 I know that's what I just said lol


----------



## GoGlam

dangerouscurves said:


> In my opinion Jay Z simply don't like this drama queen.



That's ok, many don't and who can blame them.  But Jay-Z has used Kanye whenever he needed him and basically led him on in my opinion.  Kanye should've seen the signs of this long ago.


----------



## BagBerry13

GoGlam said:


> That's ok, many don't and who can blame them.  But Jay-Z has used Kanye whenever he needed him and basically led him on in my opinion.  Kanye should've seen the signs of this long ago.


So it's Jay-Z's fault that Kanye is stupid?


----------



## GoGlam

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I don't know why people put Jay and bey on a pedestal. They may not be extreme attention whores but they sometimes do things for attention. Lol I hope that made sense, bey has her attention seeking ways



Yep.  They're actually even better at manipulating media than Kim and Kanye, they just try to appear infrequent about it.  People think Jay and Bey are SO much better.  Not in my opinion... They're all attention seekers. Some just hide it better and/or have more money than others.


----------



## dangerouscurves

dangerouscurves said:


> Of course! They're celebrities after all, but they're not on Ye's and Kim's level when it comes to attention-hoeing.



Lol! Sorry, my bad. What I'm tryna day is that they're not even comparable.


----------



## GoGlam

BagBerry13 said:


> So it's Jay-Z's fault that Kanye is stupid?



Say what? What does that have to do with me saying that Jay-Z is no "better" than Kanye?  I don't think Kanye is stupid.  I think Kanye is emotional and probably has a chemical imbalance.


----------



## BagBerry13

GoGlam said:


> Say what? What does that have to do with me saying that Jay-Z is no "better" than Kanye?  I don't think Kanye is stupid.  I think Kanye is emotional and probably has a chemical imbalance.


You said above that Jay-Z used him whenever he needed him and led him on. Any sane person would pick up on that after a while and stop being used. Any smart person would get the hint when my supposed best friend doesn't come to my wedding or doesn't let the kids play together. Either Kanye has not much brain action going on or he's pretty delusional. There's a difference between being emotional and being stupid. His "chemical imbalance" is destroying his reputation.


----------



## GoGlam

BagBerry13 said:


> You said above that Jay-Z used him whenever he needed him and led him on. Any sane person would pick up on that after a while and stop being used. Any smart person would get the hint when my supposed best friend doesn't come to my wedding or doesn't let the kids play together. Either Kanye has not much brain action going on or he's pretty delusional. There's a difference between being emotional and being stupid. His "chemical imbalance" is destroying his reputation.



Don't agree. When Jay-Z was using Kanye, and acting like they were friends, I would say it is Kanye's definition of loyal friendship.  Why would he question that at that point?  Most people do not have a completely two way friendship.. But at some point, it's just plain using someone.  I think this is when it's become clear for him.  Maybe he thought it before but some time would pass and things would get glossed over.  Blatant behavior tends to make people open their eyes.  Even though I know folks that know them, I have no personal knowledge of the inner workings of their relationship so this is all speculation.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Speaking of money there is a blind item that they are broke lol. I will leave that for bey and Jay own thread though


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Speaking of money there is a blind item that they are broke lol. I will leave that for bey and Jay own thread though




bey and jay - broke!


----------



## lp640

*Jay Z 'cannot stand nut job' Kanye West it's claimed after Kim Kardashian's husband rails against the rapper for not being a true friend*

http://pagesix.com/2016/10/20/jay-z...e-west/?_ga=1.157265979.1218857452.1455806853


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Yep.  They're actually even better at manipulating media than Kim and Kanye, they just try to appear infrequent about it.  People think Jay and Bey are SO much better.  Not in my opinion... They're all attention seekers. Some just hide it better and/or have more money than others.


While I agree that Bey and Jay seek attention as well (the Lemonade stunt for example ) You can't compare Bey to Kim, imo. Bey is one of top the pop act atm.
Kim is just Kim....
However I agree with you that Jay used Kanye, Ye is too delusional and too arrogant to have anticipated Jay's move


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> You said above that Jay-Z used him whenever he needed him and led him on. Any sane person would pick up on that after a while and stop being used. Any smart person would get the hint when my supposed best friend doesn't come to my wedding or doesn't let the kids play together. Either Kanye has not much brain action going on or he's pretty delusional. There's a difference between being emotional and being stupid. His "chemical imbalance" is destroying his reputation.



Kanye kan's see it because he think Jay's and Bey's life revolves around his.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yup. Jay feels a way about Drake choosing Apple (which was a great decision, btw)over Tidal and Kanye got caught in the middle. He's a great business man who expects loyalty while giving none in return, Kanye should know this by now.
> 
> As far as their "friendship" is concerned, idk. Kanye should've known they weren't as close as he thought when Jay was a no show at his wedding. You call this man your brother and he can't even go to your wedding? Why are you JUST now feeling hurt about it? I do wonder what triggered his rant, tho. He didn't just wake up and decide to rant about Jay, something had to have triggered it.


I read that he was asked about WTT2....and he went from there. Jay gets upset when folks make good business decisions that benefit them and tends to hold it against them. If Drake going to Apple was the best decision for him then as a businessman he should understand the rational. Kanye rants but he really doesn't take a position that he won't work with someone because of petty stuff like this...if he feels someone should be on a track to make it better, he'll try to make it happen.

Kanye is obviously very hurt that he thought they were closer friends than they really were. Jay forms "friendships" to serve his business needs, Kanye should know this as well.


----------



## bag-mania

I wonder what Kanye's next move will be. It's one thing to pick a public fight with someone like Taylor Swift. Yeezy's fans are guaranteed to rally around him. But I don't know that he's up to getting in a p*ssing match with Jay-Z. Still, I can't see him letting it slide either, particularly with words like "nut job" being used by the media.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> So it's Jay-Z's fault that Kanye is stupid?


Kanye is not the first person Jay has done this to nor the only person really upset that they thought the friendship was real. If your scope of hip-hop is limited to mainstream artists like Kanye, Jay-Z, Drake or the frames of reference start in 2000 then Jay's pattern might not be known. Kanye is obviously a person who takes things to heart and really felt they had a very close brother-like friendship. Same with others who Jay used.


----------



## mkr

GoGlam said:


> Yep.  They're actually even better at manipulating media than Kim and Kanye, they just try to appear infrequent about it.  People think Jay and Bey are SO much better.  Not in my opinion... They're all attention seekers. Some just hide it better and/or have more money than others.


I don't think Beyonce and Jay Z are so much better.  I just think that Kim and Kanye are so much worse.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I wonder what Kanye's next move will be. It's one thing to pick a public fight with someone like Taylor Swift. Yeezy's fans are guaranteed to rally around him. But I don't know that he's up to getting in a p*ssing match with Jay-Z. Still, I can't see him letting it slide either, particularly with words like "nut job" being used by the media.


Jay-Z is not Taylor Swift....he's not bothered. They'll see each other somewhere, give each other a pound and move on.The hip-hop world isn't really talking about this...only gossip sites.


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> Kanye is not the first person Jay has done this to nor the only person really upset that they thought the friendship was real. *If your scope of hip-hop is limited to mainstream artists like Kanye, Jay-Z, Drake or the frames of reference start in 2000* then Jay's pattern might not be known. Kanye is obviously a person who takes things to heart and really felt they had a very close brother-like friendship. Same with others who Jay used.


It is not but we all know Kanye was a producer before he stepped into the limelight. So how many producers do you really know by name and face if you're perusing more than one genre (in this case hip hop)? Before Kanye I knew about Pharrell and Timbaland because they splashed outside of hip hop. I know you're a Kanye fan (I can tell) but mainstream he didn't really happen until the early 2000s. I got to know him as the guy who has a wired jaw.
But back to Jay, if he did this to more than one person Kanye is even more stupid for not knowing about it. If I see my "friend" doing this to other people I should expect it happening to me too. Use your brain, dude!


----------



## NYCBelle

*EXCLUSIVE: Kim Kardashian's new reality: Subdued makeup, conservative clothes, charity work and even an unadorned cross - star is living like a nun after Paris heist and reinventing her blingtastic image*

*Kim Kardashian has only been seen three times since she was robbed of $11 million in jewelry in a Paris heist - once leaving Paris and twice in NY*
*While reports claim  she has been taking time off to recover DailyMail.com can exclusively reveal she's actually undertaking a whole image overhaul*
*Kim decided on the rebranding as her current look was 'nearing its peak, and she is being advised by 'momager' Kris Jenner*
*Kim will drop her sexy outfits and outrageous magazine shoots in favor of a lower-key, more conservative persona, says source close to reality star *
*She is even planning on swapping her huge diamonds for a cross pendant and doing charity work *
*'She's certainly not as upset or affected by this [the robbery] as people are portraying her to be,' says a close friend*
*Kim Kardashian has been laying low - but not for the reasons you might think.  

It's been less than three weeks since armed robbers busted into the reality star's exclusive Paris apartment, tied her up in her marble bathtub and ran off with $11 million in jewelry - including her diamond engagement ring.

But as reports swirl that the star has gone into hiding to get over the trauma, DailyMail.com can exclusively reveal that she is, in fact she is spending her time off working out how to use the shocking incident as grist for a major overhaul of her image.

'It's a perfect opportunity. Even though it's a terrible situation, you have to look at the silver lining,' a source, who has been part of Kim's circle for over a decade, told the DailyMail.com.

'Her mom said everyone has to renew themselves – look at Madonna. How much longer could what Kim was doing go on for? It's kind of nearing its peak. 
*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aris-heist-reinventing-blingtastic-image.html


----------



## mkr

Living like a nun = publishing a naked selfies book.


----------



## terebina786

I think I called this reinvention from the get.


----------



## bag-mania

I'll believe it when I see it. It goes against her nature to be subdued and modest. I sure don't see her becoming interested in charity work. This leopard isn't changing her spots.


----------



## Chagall

NYCBelle said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Kim Kardashian's new reality: Subdued makeup, conservative clothes, charity work and even an unadorned cross - star is living like a nun after Paris heist and reinventing her blingtastic image*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian has only been seen three times since she was robbed of $11 million in jewelry in a Paris heist - once leaving Paris and twice in NY*
> *While reports claim  she has been taking time off to recover DailyMail.com can exclusively reveal she's actually undertaking a whole image overhaul*
> *Kim decided on the rebranding as her current look was 'nearing its peak, and she is being advised by 'momager' Kris Jenner*
> *Kim will drop her sexy outfits and outrageous magazine shoots in favor of a lower-key, more conservative persona, says source close to reality star *
> *She is even planning on swapping her huge diamonds for a cross pendant and doing charity work *
> *'She's certainly not as upset or affected by this [the robbery] as people are portraying her to be,' says a close friend*
> *Kim Kardashian has been laying low - but not for the reasons you might think.
> 
> It's been less than three weeks since armed robbers busted into the reality star's exclusive Paris apartment, tied her up in her marble bathtub and ran off with $11 million in jewelry - including her diamond engagement ring.
> 
> But as reports swirl that the star has gone into hiding to get over the trauma, DailyMail.com can exclusively reveal that she is, in fact she is spending her time off working out how to use the shocking incident as grist for a major overhaul of her image.
> 
> 'It's a perfect opportunity. Even though it's a terrible situation, you have to look at the silver lining,' a source, who has been part of Kim's circle for over a decade, told the DailyMail.com.
> 
> 'Her mom said everyone has to renew themselves – look at Madonna. How much longer could what Kim was doing go on for? It's kind of nearing its peak.
> *
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aris-heist-reinventing-blingtastic-image.html


Charity work and modest outfits? I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> Charity work and modest outfits? I'll believe that when I see it.


Someone wants to be the next Saint Angie. After Angie turned Nasty Girl now we've got a vacancy.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Someone wants to be the next Saint Angie. After Angie turned Nasty Girl now we've got a vacancy.


One that Kim quickly saw the opportunity to fill.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> It is not but we all know Kanye was a producer before he stepped into the limelight. So how many producers do you really know by name and face if you're perusing more than one genre (in this case hip hop)? Before Kanye I knew about Pharrell and Timbaland because they splashed outside of hip hop. I know you're a Kanye fan (I can tell) but mainstream he didn't really happen until the early 2000s. I got to know him as the guy who has a wired jaw.
> But back to Jay, if he did this to more than one person Kanye is even more stupid for not knowing about it. If I see my "friend" doing this to other people I should expect it happening to me too. Use your brain, dude!


I'm a hip hop fan far more than I am a Kanye fan so you're kind of wrong there. I'm hardly one of his biggest fans but I do think he's an excellent producer as I've mentioned before; he's hardly my fav type of rapper, I prefer more lyrical rappers (i.e. Rakim, Nas, Talib, Common). I don't even consider Jay to be as great as folks make him out to be. As for me, I know many of the producers by name and face as I'm a hip hop fan and you'll find this to be pretty consistent with people who are deep fans of the genre; mainly because one would follow the producer they like more than the artist. Premier has a huge following but most who only follow mainstream don't know him. Nothing wrong with only liking mainstream either.

Yeah you can call Kanye stupid but people do it everyday where they put their trust in someone especially after suffering great loss. So is he stupid for not realizing sooner? Maybe.  However, if Jay provided him some brotherly type comfort especially after losing his mom it really only makes him human. But you know I guess that could be classified as stupid too. I think when he should've realized if when Jay started distancing himself after he got engaged to Kim.


----------



## KayuuKathey

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3498479
> 
> Maybe this was the gang spotted riding around Paris


crying lmao


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> So it's Jay-Z's fault that Kanye is stupid?


Funny.    Now that you mention it, there is a little boy quality to Kanye, so eager for support and attention from people he admires.


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> I'm a hip hop fan far more than I am a Kanye fan so you're kind of wrong there. I'm hardly one of his biggest fans but I do think he's an excellent producer as I've mentioned before; he's hardly my fav type of rapper, I prefer more lyrical rappers (*i.e. Rakim, Nas, Talib, Common*). I don't even consider Jay to be as great as folks make him out to be. As for me, I know many of the producers by name and face as *I'm a hip hop fan and you'll find this to be pretty consistent with people who are deep fans of the genre;* mainly because one would follow the producer they like more than the artist. Premier has a huge following but most who only follow mainstream don't know him. Nothing wrong with only liking mainstream either.
> 
> Yeah you can call Kanye stupid but people do it everyday where they put their trust in someone especially after suffering great loss. So is he stupid for not realizing sooner? Maybe.  However, if Jay provided him some brotherly type comfort especially after losing his mom it really only makes him human. But you know I guess that could be classified as stupid too. I think when he should've realized if when Jay started distancing himself after he got engaged to Kim.


Me too!!!

That's what I was saying. People who are deeply in one genre of course would know all these producers by name and face. But as someone who enjoys hip hop but also other types of genres it would be harder to tell. It's the same with indie rock bands. Some people know them from A to Z and others just blankly stare at you when you mention one more well-known.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## bag-mania

*Kanye West and Jay Z’s Combative Friendship: The Streaming Service, the Snubbing, and the Slap*
_*The Chicago rapper turned designer and his OG Brooklyn mentor have apparently let a failing streaming service come between them.*_

Seattle Kanye fans got even more than they paid for—if that’s even possible—at the rapper’s Wednesday Saint Pablo tour stop. Yeezy acolytes worship at the altar of ****-stirring and oversize controversy, and their lord and savior did not disappoint. The man who has elevated indignation into an art form (along with sneakers, taupe athleisure, and Twitter) rewarded concertgoers with a lengthy tirade against none other than Hova himself.

Kanye aired out all of Jay Z’s laundry, blaming their brewing beef on what is possibly the least glamorous hip-hop trigger of all time: feuding streaming services. Kanye traced the tea back to Drake’s “Pop Style,” which features both Kanye and two sad, solitary bars courtesy of Jay Z. To hear Kanye explain the rapper’s brief appearance, “Jay thought about it and out of respect for Meek Mill he didn’t want to be on the track.” Really, Jay? In the imagined words of Nicki Minaj, Meek’s longtime girlfriend/benefactor, “Respect? For Meek?? *series of laughing crying emojis.”

Naturally, Kanye wasn’t buying Jay’s impassioned defense of the Philly rapper turned hip-hop punching bag. Or in his words, “Then it went into some political **** about percentages on songs. I can’t take this ****, bro.” TheApple/Tidal turf war, which is somehow both endlessly complicated and deeply boring, has nevertheless driven a wedge between some of the biggest names in hip-hop. Miracle walker/Toronto hero Drake has firmly thrown the weight of his new body behind Apple Music. Meanwhile, Kanye is a co-owner of Jay Z’s Tidal, better known as the site that lets you keep watching_Lemonade_ for free as long as you keep making up fake email accounts.

Of course, this isn’t the first time Kanye has maligned the mounting cold war between the streaming services. Back in July, he used his favorite social-media network to attempt a forced truce, tweeting, “This Tidal Apple beef is ****ing up the music game… I need Tim Cook Jay Z Dez Jimmy Larry me and Drake Scooter on the phone or in a room this week!!!” Unfortunately, Kanye’s _Parent Trap_ lacked the subtlety and nuance of the Lindsay Lohan classic, and ultimately failed to get Apple Music and Tidal together.

Luckily, Kanye’s rant against Jay extended beyond the well-publicized streaming-service impasse. In between threats that “there will never be a_Watch the Throne_ _2_,” Yeezy blasted Jay for being a bad friend. Is it just me, or have the two reigning kings of hip-hop gone a little soft? As the 39-year-old rapper confided to an arena full of his closest confidantes, “Don’t call me, after the robbery, and say ‘How you feelin’?’ You wanna know how I’m feeling? Come by the house.” Adding, “Bring the kids by the house, like we brothers… Our kids ain’t never even played together.”

If you don’t have your pop-culture encyclopedia open, here’s a primer. Kanye seems to be alleging that, in the wake of his wife’s jewelry theft at gunpoint, Jay merely deigned to reach out with a phone call. In the spectrum of ****ty responses to a close friend’s trauma, that barely ranks above a sad face emoji or a GIF of a cute koala. Naturally, Kanye would have appreciated it if his brother physically dropped by the house to pay his respects and/or kiss Kim’s naked ring finger. Despite having made both music and money together, Jay doesn’t appear to appropriately value Kanye’s friendship. In fact, Yeezy seems to be alleging that their kids haven’t even had a playdate together. Denying music to dedicated fans is one thing, but standing in between the fated future union between Blue Ivy and Saint West is quite another.

“Jay can’t stand him,” a source told Page Six. “He looks at him as this crazy, eccentric mother****er he can tolerate in small doses.”

This isn’t the first Jay Z/Kanye West clash of the titans. Slights, both real and imagined, include Jay’s controversial collaboration with Coldplay—Kanye insists that he had the idea first—and that time when Jay Z had a retirement concert at Madison Square Garden and didn’t even invite Ye to perform. 

According to Jay, the two rappers spent “four days arguing” while recording_Watch the Throne_. Disagreements over which songs would make it on to the record led to “some pushing at one point”—as well as the alleged slap heard ‘round the world—though, to be fair, it also produced a hit album. Jay and Bey also snubbed Kim and Kanye at their Italian nuptials, skipping the West’s fairytale wedding in favor of a quiet weekend together in the Hamptons. At the time, rampant rumors alleged that Bey was dreading the tacky affair, and didn’t want to associate her pristine brand with Kim and her reality-TV clan. Luckily, America’s second and third families found it in their hearts to bury the hatchet, resuming relations over a paparazzi-stalked double date in West Hollywood. While Jay and ‘Ye have appeared to be simpatico ever since, it’s quickly becoming clear that the hip-hop world (and the internet) may not be big enough for the two of them.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...eaming-service-the-snubbing-and-the-slap.html


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I think I called this reinvention from the get.


Could be. After walking around Paris Fashion Week, almost naked and not getting enough press for the risqué clothing… maybe she's going for a new approach.


----------



## mkr

Maybe Kanye suffers from poor little rich kid syndrome.


----------



## Lounorada

Are the last few pages really about Jay 'not liking' Ye? Lawd...





They are two grown a$$ men, if one doesn't like the other and another is all up in his feelings, then that's their decision... I know I certainly don't care


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> Are the last few pages really about Jay 'not liking' Ye? Lawd...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are two grown a$$ men, if one doesn't like the other and another is all up in his feelings, then that's their decision... I know I certainly don't care


Well doll, it's not like Kim is making it easy on us. What, with her introspection reinvention.
We need something to kvetch about, we can't wait six months for her Konvent by Kim Kardashian line to drop at Macy's.


----------



## CeeJay

terebina786 said:


> I think I called this reinvention from the get.



Yup .. similar to my comments re: getting Kylie to take the helm on the "Sexy, Thot" theme and pics ..


----------



## paulamac2288

Kim looks just like Cher in the 2nd pic. Lol


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> Well doll, it's not like Kim is making it easy on us. What, with her introspection reinvention.
> We need something to kvetch about, we can't wait six months for her Konvent by Kim Kardashian line to drop at Macy's.


That's funny!

Kim's family is still sending messages to her over social media, so she may aim to be private, but they certainly aren't.


----------



## ManilaMama

Changing image will affect her business across the board. She maintains an image to display a lifestyle that's in correlation to her products - naked books, provocative emojis, club appearances.. Etc. 

How can konvent Kim make money if she becomes more.. Modest? Will she suddenly start selling Eco-friendly baby clothes and give Jessica Alba a run for her money? Will she try to be some sort of ambassador for human rights ala-Angelina? 

[emoji23]

My point is that I don't think she'll change her spots. It seems so far fetched.


----------



## WishList986

https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/789586804450000896 This was pretty cute. It was nice seeing them all so young and full of life. Kim was a beautiful teenager, and their family looked so close-knit


----------



## Heidicour

WishList986 said:


> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/789586804450000896 This was pretty cute. It was nice seeing them all so young and full of life. Kim was a beautiful teenager, and their family looked so close-knit






I will say that was really sweet![emoji171]


----------



## Ceeyahd

pukasonqo said:


> plus i would say kimbo is being pimped by both, PMK and yeezy as recently as five minutes ago



YES... this


----------



## deltalady

Kanye is mad because Jay called rather than visited in person??? What a spoiled brat!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Speaking of money there is a blind item that they are broke lol. I will leave that for bey and Jay own thread though



Maybe it's about Krazye and Kim?


----------



## Tivo

WishList986 said:


> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/789586804450000896 This was pretty cute. It was nice seeing them all so young and full of life. Kim was a beautiful teenager, and their family looked so close-knit


That is really heartbreaking to watch. What a sweet family they were. Kris Jenner should be ashamed of herself for what she did to those children!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tivo said:


> That is really heartbreaking to watch. What a sweet family they were. Kris Jenner should be ashamed of herself for what she did to those children!



It's hard to believe they used to be normal. I wonder if they would have made the same choices if their father was still living...


----------



## roses5682

WishList986 said:


> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/789586804450000896 This was pretty cute. It was nice seeing them all so young and full of life. Kim was a beautiful teenager, and their family looked so close-knit



THe video was incredibly sweet.


----------



## kemilia

roses5682 said:


> THe video was incredibly sweet.


This. Their dad loved and enjoyed them so much, I doubt they would have gone down PMK's path if he were still living.


----------



## BagBerry13

Tivo said:


> That is really heartbreaking to watch. What a sweet family they were. Kris Jenner should be ashamed of herself for what she did to those children!


It looks like they're used to being filmed all their lives. That explains a lot.


HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's hard to believe they used to be normal. I wonder if they would have made the same choices if their father was still living...


There are two interesting quotes in this video. "Follow your honest beliefs and stay strong" and "You tell me who your friends are and I tell you who you are". These are good advices, it's just that no one seems to follow them in this family anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

Chagall said:


> *Charity work* and modest outfits? I'll believe that when I see it.




no camera crew in tow to film it - then it didn't happen!!!  





BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3499346



   yea that is the only thing she will know about north west until she is older.


----------



## bag-princess

BagBerry13 said:


> It looks like they're used to being filmed all their lives. That explains a lot.
> 
> There are two interesting quotes in this video. "Follow your honest beliefs and stay strong" and "*You tell me who your friends are and I tell you who you are".* These are good advices, it's just that no one seems to follow them in this family anymore.




if anything that is the one they have tried to follow.  they want to be friends/close to certain famous people so that people DO think that is who they are,too.  but these people usually don't want anything to do with them of course.


----------



## Jayne1

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's hard to believe they used to be normal. I wonder if they would have made the same choices if their father was still living...


Best thing to happen to Kris.  Sounds horrible to say it, but the road would have been more difficult, I think.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> Best thing to happen to Kris.  Sounds horrible to say it, but the road would have been more difficult, I think.



What? That their father died? Difficulties in pimping her daughters?


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-princess said:


> if anything that is the one they have tried to follow.  they want to be friends/close to certain famous people so that people DO think that is who they are,too.  but these people usually don't want anything to do with them of course.


I meant more like the people Kim is surrounding herself with - friends/family. But given her IQ it's probably not in her nature to question her mother's motives. Now that I think about it her and Kanye match perfectly. Both don't seem to have the ability to question the behaviour of the people they consider closest to them.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Well doll, it's not like Kim is making it easy on us. What, with her introspection reinvention.
> We need something to kvetch about, we can't wait six months for her Konvent by Kim Kardashian line to drop at Macy's.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Best thing to happen to Kris.  Sounds horrible to say it, but the road would have been more difficult, I think.


I think that it is a bit of wishful thinking.
Besides being associated with oj, Robert K had not problem dumping his responsibilities toward his ex wife and kids onto Bruce/Caitlyn.
Plus Kim married at 19 and all the girls were very, very fast....
So who knows what would have happened if he had lived, maybe even worst...


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> I think that it is a bit of wishful thinking.
> Besides being associated with oj, Robert K had not problem dumping his responsibilities toward his ex wife and kids onto Bruce/Caitlyn.
> Plus Kim married at 19 and all the girls were very, very fast....
> So who knows what would have happened if he had lived, maybe even worst...


I saw the episode where the girls had a medium (John Edward, alleged psychic medium) visit the girls at their home.  

Of course he contacted Rob Sr and the medium told the girls that Rob Sr took responsibility for the demise of his marriage to Kris.  It was his fault.

See, you can't rewrite history if the guy you are rewriting about is still alive to tell his side.

I was thinking along those lines.


----------



## mkr

I thought they broke up because Kris had an affair?


----------



## gillianna

All the girls choices in men have been horrible.  Not a decent man for any of them.  All fame seeking in your face.  What mom would allow their teenage daughter to have a relationship with a guy like Tyga and encourage it.  I know many teenage girls do not have the brains to think straight when it comes to picking a boyfriend but to be willing to settle with a guy like him at such a young age is sad.  But he is probably on easy street and perhaps even getting a nice allowance from PMK because he would be the person who knows all their secrets.  A young girl could be stupid enough to talk to her boyfriend about what is going on even when her mother wants to keep things private.  He is the one who could write the good tell all book.
   No normal decent guy will have a relationship with these women because that is like the kiss of death.  Even PMK couldn't keep a man and now has sweet purse carrying Cory as her """boyfriend"""


----------



## gillianna

. How much does a purse carrier make?


----------



## mkr

gillianna said:


> . How much does a purse carrier make?


Back off.  I already applied for the job.


----------



## gillianna

mkr said:


> Back off.  I already applied for the job.


I doubt many people want to carry her purse.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I thought they broke up because Kris had an affair?


That's what I mean… she's rewriting history. Making it sound like he drove her to have an affair.  If he came back from beyond the grave to absolve her of any wrong doing that is.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Back off.  I already applied for the job.



You do realize there are other, um, duties required for that job, right?


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> You do realize there are other, um, duties required for that job, right?


I'm all over it.  I can open a car door like nobody's business.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> I'm all over it.  I can open a car door like nobody's business.


I see you have one of the most important criteria out of the way - the "K" in your name, but, can you look all brood-y and stuff? Like pretend mean?  Can you make a pathway through the swarms of paparazzi, holding your arms out to guide your, ahem ladyfriend? Do you wear your pants all bunched up around your ankles and pair them with tennis shoes? Are you able to wear all of your shirts untucked? Do you dig them gold chains? 
But most importantly, are you shaped like Grimace?


----------



## Oryx816

gillianna said:


> All the girls choices in men have been horrible.  Not a decent man for any of them.  All fame seeking in your face.  What mom would allow their teenage daughter to have a relationship with a guy like Tyga and encourage it.  I know many teenage girls do not have the brains to think straight when it comes to picking a boyfriend but to be willing to settle with a guy like him at such a young age is sad.  But he is probably on easy street and perhaps even getting a nice allowance from PMK because he would be the person who knows all their secrets.  A young girl could be stupid enough to talk to her boyfriend about what is going on even when her mother wants to keep things private.  He is the one who could write the good tell all book.
> No normal decent guy will have a relationship with these women because that is like the kiss of death.  Even PMK couldn't keep a man and now has sweet purse carrying Cory as her """boyfriend"""



Wait!  Did you suggest Tyga could write a book?  Are you implying he is literate?  That is a strong accusation doll, I hope you have evidence to back it up.  You can't just go around accusing people of being capable of writing!


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> Wait!  Did you suggest Tyga could write a book?  Are you implying he is literate?  That is a strong accusation doll, I hope you have evidence to back it up.  You can't just go around accusing people of being capable of writing!



Well.. He can make a picture book. No words needed. He can call it "Sel-fishiest".


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> Well.. He can make a picture book. No words needed. He can call it "Sel-fishiest".



Yes, a picture book seems apt.  Then his nom de plume could be "Tyke".


----------



## Florasun

paulamac2288 said:


> Kim looks just like Cher in the 2nd pic. Lol



You're right! Poor Kim can't even be original wearing her lingerie jumpsuit. Cher did it first and did it better!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Just saw a promo for a 60 Minutes episode with her tomorrow.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mrsinsyder said:


> Just saw a promo for a 60 Minutes episode with her tomorrow.



They must've been the highest bidder...smh


----------



## Chagall

Florasun said:


> You're right! Poor Kim can't even be original wearing her lingerie jumpsuit. Cher did it first and did it better!


And Cher had talent! She could do something.


----------



## rockhollow

Oryx816 said:


> Yes, a picture book seems apt.  Then his nom de plume could be "Tyke".



Kim could show him how to do it.
This could be one of her new careers.


----------



## rockhollow

mrsinsyder said:


> Just saw a promo for a 60 Minutes episode with her tomorrow.



yes, they must have been the highest bidder. I can image the drab outfit she'll wear, maybe that outfit we've seen Janet Jackson wearing.


----------



## Jayne1

mrsinsyder said:


> Just saw a promo for a 60 Minutes episode with her tomorrow.


She's still in hiding, the interview is from before her trip to Paris.
_
"Imagine shooting goofy videos with your friends, posting them online and getting paid six figures. That’s exactly what many twenty-somethings with large social media following are doing. They’re called social media influencers, and they’ve become a new force in advertising. Bill Whitaker reports on this new advertising phenomenon on the next edition of 60 Minutes, Sunday, Oct. 23 at 7:30 p.m. ET and 7 p.m. PT. 

*In an interview conducted before she was robbed in Paris earlier this month, she spoke with Bill Whitaker *about how social media made her rich. “I totally attribute my career to social media.”  Asked by Whitaker what talent she has that attracts so many eyeballs online, she said, “It is a talent to have a brand that’s really successful off of getting people to like you for being you,” says Kardashian West."_

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/kim-kardashian-social-media-career-60-minutes/


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> She's still in hiding, the interview is from before her trip to Paris.
> _
> "Imagine shooting goofy videos with your friends, posting them online and getting paid six figures. That’s exactly what many twenty-somethings with large social media following are doing. They’re called social media influencers, and they’ve become a new force in advertising. Bill Whitaker reports on this new advertising phenomenon on the next edition of 60 Minutes, Sunday, Oct. 23 at 7:30 p.m. ET and 7 p.m. PT.
> 
> *In an interview conducted before she was robbed in Paris earlier this month, she spoke with Bill Whitaker *about how social media made her rich. “I totally attribute my career to social media.”  Asked by Whitaker what talent she has that attracts so many eyeballs online, she said, “It is a talent to have a brand that’s really successful off of getting people to like you for being you,” says Kardashian West."_
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/kim-kardashian-social-media-career-60-minutes/



I didn't know.
Then I wonder how hard PMK tried to block it being aired.  It's not going to help with her new image if we see her talking about her obsession with social media, and how it made her rich.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I didn't know.
> Then I wonder how hard PMK tried to block it being aired.  It's not going to help with her new image if we see her talking about her obsession with social media, and how it made her rich.


Good point!

I won't watch, since it was from before and she's just talking about how success came from social media exposure.   I assume, anyway.


----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian Says She ‘Can Handle’ Lack Of Privacy In Chilling Interview Taped Before Robbery*

In a “60 Minutes” interview taped before Kim Kardashian’s Paris robbery, the reality star gets candid about her “lack of privacy” and involvement on social media that in retrospect makes everything that’s happened to her since even more chilling. 

Kardashian has been on a total social media blackout since she was robbed on Oct. 3. In the video, Bill Whitaker asks if she could exist without social media, the reality star replies, “Not in this way. I totally attribute my career to social media.” 

It’s eerie to watch as Kardashian admits that there “there are pitfalls” when it comes to certain aspects of her lifestyle. “Lack of privacy, loss of privacy and that’s not for everyone,” she says in the video. “For me, I can handle it.” 

The reality star and mother of two was held at gunpoint in her Paris hotel room and robbed of millions of dollars’ worth of jewelry. Kardashian often posted about her jewelry on social media, as it contributed to her public persona and the 24/7 information overload that her fans crave. 

Sources told People magazine earlier this week that Kardashian “is still having a difficult time” since the robbery and reportedly “has zero desire to resume her old life.” 

The 36-year-old has not spoken about the incident, though her assistant penned a note on her behalf. Her social media accounts haven’t been updated since the incident. 

Watch the entire “60 Minutes” interview when it airs this Sunday, Oct. 23, at 7:30 p.m. ET. 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_580a60cde4b02444efa33e08


----------



## whimsic

I have goosebumps all over 

Lack of security was her problem, not lack of privacy.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

dangerouscurves said:


> Maybe it's about Krazye and Kim?



No it revealed that it was bey and Jay


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> She's still in hiding, the interview is from before her trip to Paris.
> _
> "Imagine shooting goofy videos with your friends, posting them online and getting paid six figures. That’s exactly what many twenty-somethings with large social media following are doing. They’re called social media influencers, and they’ve become a new force in advertising. Bill Whitaker reports on this new advertising phenomenon on the next edition of 60 Minutes, Sunday, Oct. 23 at 7:30 p.m. ET and 7 p.m. PT.
> 
> *In an interview conducted before she was robbed in Paris earlier this month, she spoke with Bill Whitaker *about how social media made her rich. “I totally attribute my career to social media.”  Asked by Whitaker what talent she has that attracts so many eyeballs online, she said, “It is a talent to have a brand that’s really successful off of getting people to like you for being you,” says Kardashian West."_
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/kim-kardashian-social-media-career-60-minutes/


How can we possibly like her for being her when she's always pretending to be somebody else?


----------



## mkr

rockhollow said:


> I didn't know.
> Then I wonder how hard PMK tried to block it being aired.  It's not going to help with her new image if we see her talking about her obsession with social media, and how it made her rich.


Well if it doesn't air she may not get paid.


----------



## josieblime

WishList986 said:


> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/789586804450000896 This was pretty cute. It was nice seeing them all so young and full of life. Kim was a beautiful teenager, and their family looked so close-knit



I wonder if Kanye has a hard time picking child Kim out from among her siblings. Does he even recognize her? No offense to him but she looks so very different and joyless now. It's truly tragic. My fervent hope it her apparent emptiness and lack of joy is a byproduct of all the cosmetic surgery. I doubt it, though.


----------



## LavenderIce

josieblime said:


> I wonder if Kanye has a hard time picking child Kim out from among her siblings. Does he even recognize her? No offense to him but she looks so very different and joyless now. It's truly tragic. My fervent hope it her apparent emptiness and lack of joy is a byproduct of all the cosmetic surgery. I doubt it, though.


Sweet video.  It's a good thing she captured all those moments where she was full of life because she's pretty lifeless now.


----------



## mkr

And now Kanye p!ssed off Bey and Jay, she'll never reach that brass ring.


----------



## Alexenjie

mkr said:


> And now Kanye p!ssed off Bey and Jay, she'll never reach that brass ring.



As though she was ever close ... I imagine Kim is jealous of anyone who has actual talent and works hard and then succeeds based on it.

It doesn't make sense to air the 60 Minutes show if all it shows is Kim before the robbery. I think they should show a before and after to make the story more interesting, not to mention current. But far be it for me to judge how the Kardashian family makes decisions about publicity.


----------



## Deco

I think parting people from their cash without any talent is a talent.  At least that's what's she's saying.  I'm racking my brain to refute that, but can't. 

Did she say the downside is lack of privacy? Kim bemoaning the loss of her privacy is like a stripper bemoaning the loss of her modesty.


----------



## Alexenjie

I've looked at how many viewers watch the Kardashian show on E and it's not that many people (compared to what you would need to stay on on a regular network). Why they are paid that well or have endorsements that pay them so much is truly a mystery to me (and has been for years). Personally I would never buy a product they endorsed just because their shallowness and greed, their lack of a good purpose in life, is such a turn off.

Perhaps the 60 Minutes interview is to contrast the Kim from before, who said things like she doesn't mind giving up privacy and that social media has provided her a career, to what she will turn into next (a person dressed like a nun or Janet Jackson with her only adornment a fake gold cross).


----------



## Deco

Yeah, I don't understand the source of her wealth.  Berry tried to explain it once, but it went over my head.  Something about how her appeal is to men, so women buy what she's selling so they can be like her because men like her.  But I still don't know what she's selling. Magazine covers? Perfume?  Hair products?  That song I just learned she's recorded? Is she raking it in on these products? 

Another thing I've never understood is where her fans are.  Looking at this thread, they're not here.  This is not the whole world, so the fans must be somewhere.  Where?  When people doubted her story, somehow it became the official response.  Aren't there adoring throngs who believe her, enough to drown out all the doubters?  Someone here commented that it must feel terrible to have gone through that ordeal and then not be believed, but she's believed where it matters, right? Those people buying what she's selling are also those who believe her, right?


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> I think parting people from their cash without any talent is a talent.  At least that's what's she's saying.  I'm racking my brain to refute that, but can't.
> 
> Did she say the downside is lack of privacy? Kim bemoaning the loss of her privacy is like a stripper bemoaning the loss of her modesty.


I saw a quick promo and she said many can't handle the lack of privacy, that it is a pitfall to fame and exposure… but she can handle it.

So, a followup interview would have been interesting to hear!


----------



## mkr

She makes money for all her personal appearances and magazine covers, and I think some tabloids pay her for pics.  So that's why they always catch her out-she calls them.  But she has apps and kim sites you have to pay to access.  Like those emojis we saw here aren't free.  Then there's something I read where she gets paid every time we click on a news or tabloid article about her.  I don't know how that works.  But I don't click.


----------



## LemonDrop

I watch their show a lot at the gym. No sound and the closed caption doesn't work most of the time. So I just stare at the images while I workout. I have begun to notice the ridiculous product placement on their show. So E pays them but they must make a lot from product endorsements. The current season seems to have a lot of product in it.


----------



## limom

Plus, anytime she mentions a product that she likes on insta or snapchat and twitter, she gets paid as well.
I think that it was established that she got 10 k per tweet. It adds up.
Which products is she pushing on the show nowadays?


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> Plus, anytime she mentions a product that she likes on insta or snapchat and twitter, she gets paid as well.
> I think that it was established that she got 10 k per tweet. It adds up.
> Which products is she pushing on the show nowadays?


I heard the whole family got in trouble for promoting products on Instagram and were told to cease and desist.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mkr said:


> I heard the whole family got in trouble for promoting products on Instagram and were told to cease and desist.


I thought they just had to make it known that it was an advertisement and not just pretend it was their opinion on a product?


----------



## Real Authentication

KnK will always have a special place in my heart for their unique style [emoji178](am I alone here?)


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> How can we possibly like her for being her when she's always pretending to be somebody else?



Very true. Poor thing has no clue as to the vast number of  people that find her reprehensible compared to the number of those that "like" her. She's making money off people with which  she would cringe to be associated let alone have a meal. She actively chose to pander /sell herself to anybody that would fill her koffer . She didn't have the foresight/brains to realize that by doing so she forever ostracized herself from everything/peeps she holds in high estime. She'll never run with the "cool kids". She tainted herself.


----------



## VickyB

Decophile said:


> Yeah, I don't understand the source of her wealth.  Berry tried to explain it once, but it went over my head.  Something about how her appeal is to men, so women buy what she's selling so they can be like her because men like her.  But I still don't know what she's selling. Magazine covers? Perfume?  Hair products?  That song I just learned she's recorded? Is she raking it in on these products?
> 
> Another thing I've never understood is where her fans are.  Looking at this thread, they're not here.  This is not the whole world, so the fans must be somewhere.  Where?  When people doubted her story, somehow it became the official response.  Aren't there adoring throngs who believe her, enough to drown out all the doubters?  Someone here commented that it must feel terrible to have gone through that ordeal and then not be believed, but she's believed where it matters, right? Those people buying what she's selling are also those who believe her, right?


I'm guessing when they came on the scene that her (and all of their) fan base was  primarily young stupid girls under the age of 16. That fan base is no longer interested in a "past her sell date" 35 year old. Her contemporaries just think she ridiculous so no fan base there is my guess.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> I've looked at how many viewers watch the Kardashian show on E and it's not that many people (compared to what you would need to stay on on a regular network). Why they are paid that well or have endorsements that pay them so much is truly a mystery to me (and has been for years). Personally I would never buy a product they endorsed just because their shallowness and greed, their lack of a good purpose in life, is such a turn off.
> 
> Perhaps the 60 Minutes interview is to contrast the Kim from before, who said things like she doesn't mind giving up privacy and that social media has provided her a career, to what she will turn into next (a person dressed like a nun or Janet Jackson with her only adornment a fake gold cross).


What are their numbers?  3 million is a lot for cable networks such as E!


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> I'm guessing when they came on the scene that her (and all of their) fan base was  primarily young stupid girls under the age of 16. That fan base is no longer interested in a "past her sell date" 35 year old. Her contemporaries just think she ridiculous so no fan base there is my guess.


You watch the show quite frequently given the updates you provide all the time so obviously her fan base is not limited to stupid girls under 16.


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> Yeah, I don't understand the source of her wealth.  Berry tried to explain it once, but it went over my head.  Something about how her appeal is to men, so women buy what she's selling so they can be like her because men like her.  But I still don't know what she's selling. Magazine covers? Perfume?  Hair products?  That song I just learned she's recorded? Is she raking it in on these products?
> 
> Another thing I've never understood is where her fans are.  Looking at this thread, they're not here.  This is not the whole world, so the fans must be somewhere.  Where?  When people doubted her story, somehow it became the official response.  Aren't there adoring throngs who believe her, enough to drown out all the doubters?  Someone here commented that it must feel terrible to have gone through that ordeal and then not be believed, but she's believed where it matters, right? Those people buying what she's selling are also those who believe her, right?


She makes money from appearances, hawking products on IG, mag covers, commercials, game, the show, etc. Her life is for sale.


----------



## WishList986

Real Authentication said:


> KnK will always have a special place in my heart for their unique style [emoji178](am I alone here?)


Not alone! I wouldn't call myself a fan of either of them, however I find myself somewhat fascinated by them? Like they're such a train wreck/their lives are so much different than mine that I'm just so intrigued by them. Its strange!


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> You watch the show quite frequently given the updates you provide all the time so obviously her fan base is not limited to stupid girls under 16.


I'm offended and bewildered by  your hostile response. You obviously don't understand the nuance between  tuning in to watch that freak show for a good laugh from time to time and being a "fan" that buys her products and wants to emulate her.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> I'm offended and bewildered by  your hostile response. You obviously don't understand the nuance between  tuning in to watch that freak show for a good laugh from time to time and being a "fan" that buys her products and wants to emulate her.


How was that hostile? You often mention that you watch the show fairly often and provide updates here, no? Not sure how that's offensive if you admit you watch the show be it time to time, weekly, binge the most recent eps at a time or on occasion. Personally, I stopped watching after the second season and don't watch EVER at this point because ratings equal dollars in their pockets; and, while they don't bother me, as much as others, I also really have no desire to actively support them. I don't click links related to them, follow them on social media, etc; this is the only place I see anything related to them....however, it seems their fans are not limited to stupid 16 year old girls is my point. Watching their show if for freak show laughs or because one wants to emulate them is all the same dollars in their pockets...not sure why anyone would think one is better than the other; it's being a fan regardless. Their show is their product and watching it is buying their product.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> How was that hostile? You often mention that you watch the show fairly often and provide updates here, no? Not sure how that's offensive if you admit you watch the show be it time to time, weekly, binge the most recent eps at a time or on occasion. Personally, I stopped watching after the second season and don't watch EVER at this point because ratings equal dollars in their pockets; and, while they don't bother me, as much as others, I also really have no desire to actively support them. I don't click links related to them, follow them on social media, etc; this is the only place I see anything related to them....however, it seems their fans are not limited to stupid 16 year old girls is my point. Watching their show if for freak show laughs or because one wants to emulate them is all the same dollars in their pockets...not sure why anyone would think one is better than the other; it's being a fan regardless



I am honored that you pay such close attention to my posts.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> I am honored that you pay such close attention to my posts.


Well you post about the going ons in the show quite often so you know...that helps.


----------



## Lejic

VickyB said:


> I'm offended and bewildered by  your hostile response. You obviously don't understand the nuance between  tuning in to watch that freak show for a good laugh from time to time and being a "fan" that buys her products and wants to emulate her.



I get what you mean and understand why you were offended but I just want to play devil's advocate and say that "ironic watching" doesn't make something less popular. It's a bit like this video by Mitchell & Webb: 

Sure, many might not buy something just because a Kardashian wore it but it slowly gets in your vision as "normal." We can laugh all we want at the long ass-hiding coats; I actually see people wear them now, and they make me raise an eyebrow but nothing more because now I've seen so many pictures of that that it doesn't surprise me. Thus, people will wear them more since there is no negative reaction when they wear them. Nobody could get away with Ugg-like shoes at school until Uggs "became a thing" for example.

I WILL say though that I'm pretty sure their actual fans (wanting signatures and all that) are mostly very young. That's the best target to market to, tweens. Simply an amazingly profitable market and they appear to have penetrated it at least a bit.

That said, I only watch KuwtK when/if my sister watches it and I'm in the room, which is maybe twice a year? But I can't stop coming on this thread because you gals are hilarious (in a good way, I love the jokes). Love this thread!!


----------



## BagBerry13

berrydiva said:


> What are their numbers?  3 million is a lot for cable networks such as E!


Really??? With a total US population of almost 325 million it seems rather small. Cable or not. Here in Germany a rating of 3 million would be considered a hit show but that's because we're only 80 million in total. You would think with all the exposure they get at least half the American population would watch this. Another example of the press hyping something that's not all that. Much like Scott Eastwood.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalie...le-mogul-the-forbes-cover-story/#598b99d977ae

This article describes the source of a lot of her money, her video game.   
Her makeup guy puts out a eye shadow pallette and it sells out in one or two days; nobody would ever have heard of him if it weren't for the Kim association.  
On Sixty Minutes it showed many people who are making a fortune on social media.  They've gotten popular for whatever reason, people watch their youtubes, snaps, etc, and they embed ads in the videos.   It is huge money, not pocket change.  I had never heard of any of them, except for Kim.
Look how many people whose only job is doing makeup videos.   They are paid by the view or if you go to the makeup site through their link, etc.   It is a whoe world with which I am really not familar but many people are cashing in.


----------



## mkr

Real Authentication said:


> KnK will always have a special place in my heart for their unique style [emoji178](am I alone here?)


What is KnK?


----------



## mkr

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I thought they just had to make it known that it was an advertisement and not just pretend it was their opinion on a product?


You're probably right.  I didn't follow the story enough to give exact details.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think you are supposed to, but its rarely enforced.  Kylie spends whole Snaps touting her lip kits that sell out in one hour and enable her to buy huge luxury homes.  She's all of 19, right?
Bethenny often extols the merits of her swill on Snaps and Instagrams and does not write #ad, which I think she is required to do.  They get free advertising, but then again they draw people to the site........................and then the site can make money from other ads.  Its a whole new world..............  People who figure this out are making huge bucks.  Who knows how long this ad model will last.

As Sixty Minutes explained, the advertisers are able to target their demographic more specifically when they place ads this way.   After all they know its young kids (and me) who watch Kylie's chats.  

Actually I wasn't paying a whole lot of attention during that 60 Minutes segment, and I'm going to rewatch it.


----------



## mkr

Did Kim have clothes on?


----------



## beekmanhill

Kim actually looked great.  I think it was shortly before Paris.   
Trouble is, although what she said was interesting, her voice is somewhat childlike and it makes her sound dumb.  I do not think she is dumb.


----------



## Ceeyahd

beekmanhill said:


> Kim actually looked great.  I think it was shortly before Paris.
> Trouble is, although what she said was interesting, her voice is somewhat childlike and it makes her sound dumb.  I do not think she is dumb.



That child like voice is similar to Paris Hilton's way of talking at times. The segment was interesting as I don't watch Vine or YouTube, who knew about that advertising and money to be had.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

beekmanhill said:


> Kim actually looked great.  I think it was shortly before Paris.
> Trouble is, although what she said was interesting, her voice is somewhat childlike and it makes her sound dumb.  I do not think she is dumb.



I agree, she also has a whiny tone to her voice, but her limited vocabulary and lack of articulation skills sort of prove she is not too bright.


----------



## terebina786

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalie...le-mogul-the-forbes-cover-story/#598b99d977ae
> 
> This article describes the source of a lot of her money, her video game.
> *Her makeup guy puts out a eye shadow pallette and it sells out in one or two days; nobody would ever have heard of him if it weren't for the Kim association.  *
> On Sixty Minutes it showed many people who are making a fortune on social media.  They've gotten popular for whatever reason, people watch their youtubes, snaps, etc, and they embed ads in the videos.   It is huge money, not pocket change.  I had never heard of any of them, except for Kim.
> Look how many people whose only job is doing makeup videos.   They are paid by the view or if you go to the makeup site through their link, etc.   It is a whoe world with which I am really not familar but many people are cashing in.



This is actually true. I wonder if Kim got a cut from Anastasia Beverly Hills (the makers of the palette).  I bought it because I'm obsessed with makeup and it's an amazing palette, really good quality.


----------



## beekmanhill

terebina786 said:


> This is actually true. I wonder if Kim got a cut from Anastasia Beverly Hills (the makers of the palette).  I bought it because I'm obsessed with makeup and it's an amazing palette, really good quality.



I hope Kim didn't take a cut.   The guy has worked for her for ten years, and can now be rich and famous himself.   I think she is loyal to long time friends.


----------



## beekmanhill

mkr said:


> You're probably right.  I didn't follow the story enough to give exact details.





mkr said:


> Did Kim have clothes on?





Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree, she also has a whiny tone to her voice, but her limited vocabulary and lack of articulation skills sort of prove she is not too bright.



Well, she probably was home schooled, has never read a book in her life, has a very limited vocabulary and lives in a bubble in which she is treated royally and people talk about a shallow stuff (schedule, products, makeup) in a basic way, "I'm literally obsessed with this eye shadow," etc.   Kris certainly isn't stupid, and I doubt Robert Kardashian was either, not that genes are everything, but they do count.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Say what you want but Kim def has made her 15min of fame go in overtime! She (well her team/momager) are very good business people. To think she has made millions and it all started from a sex tape!


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> Plus, anytime she mentions a product that she likes on insta or snapchat and twitter, she gets paid as well.
> I think that it was established that she got 10 k per tweet. It adds up.
> Which products is she pushing on the show nowadays?



The one that really made me think WTF?! Was that they were eating Menchies frozen yogurt. That stuff is disgusting. It's mega processed yogurt with lots of chemical added flavors. It's got to be one of the worst yogurt shops out there. It seems to be a place where parents take their kids and let them play in the toppings  more than a place to get quality yogurt. If I had money and lived in Calabasas I would not be eating menchies even if you paid me. Hell, I don't eat it now and I don't have money and it's really the only yogurt shop in my town.


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> Really??? With a total US population of almost 325 million it seems rather small. Cable or not. Here in Germany a rating of 3 million would be considered a hit show but that's because we're only 80 million in total. You would think with all the exposure they get at least half the American population would watch this. Another example of the press hyping something that's not all that. Much like Scott Eastwood.


For smaller networks or niche shows, 3 million is good. Most shows aren't doing The Walking Dead type numbers and even for AMC, their other shows aren't seeing those types of numbers. Sports mainly football and NASCAR, IIRC, gets the highest ratings. I have something like 400 channels considering that 10 are available without cable, 50 are probably sports/news....that leaves 340 channels fighting for views in the coveted 18-35 spot (or whatever the range). Not everyone has cable too. I've been watching Supernatural for years and the ratings are only around 2-3 million yet it's been on the air for 11 years and is one of the The CW's major shows.


----------



## BagBerry13

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree, she also has a whiny tone to her voice, but her limited vocabulary and lack of articulation skills sort of prove she is not too bright.


For real! I'm a foreigner and have better communication skills than her. I, for example, know that you can't use "like" as a replacement for a comma.


berrydiva said:


> For smaller networks or niche shows, 3 million is good. Most shows aren't doing The Walking Dead type numbers and even for AMC, their other shows aren't seeing those types of numbers. Sports mainly football and NASCAR, IIRC, gets the highest ratings. I have something like 400 channels considering that 10 are available without cable, 50 are probably sports/news....that leaves 340 channels fighting for views in the coveted 18-35 spot (or whatever the range). Not everyone has cable too. I've been watching *Supernatural for years and the ratings are only around 2-3 million yet it's been on the air for 11 years and is one of the The CW's major shows.*


True but Supernatural has a very vocal fanbase. You can't say the same about the Kartrashians. They don't have a Beehive, Cumberb*tches or the Supernatural fans. Would anyone even notice if they got cancelled? They've got so much other stuff going on one less product of theirs (the show) on the market wouldn't hurt the overkill.


----------



## sdkitty

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalie...le-mogul-the-forbes-cover-story/#598b99d977ae
> 
> This article describes the source of a lot of her money, her video game.
> Her makeup guy puts out a eye shadow pallette and it sells out in one or two days; nobody would ever have heard of him if it weren't for the Kim association.
> On Sixty Minutes it showed many people who are making a fortune on social media.  They've gotten popular for whatever reason, people watch their youtubes, snaps, etc, and they embed ads in the videos.   It is huge money, not pocket change.  I had never heard of any of them, except for Kim.
> Look how many people whose only job is doing makeup videos.   They are paid by the view or if you go to the makeup site through their link, etc.   It is a whoe world with which I am really not familar but many people are cashing in.


I saw that 60 minutes segment.....seems ridiculous to me but guess I'm old


----------



## berrydiva

BagBerry13 said:


> True but Supernatural has a very vocal fanbase. You can't say the same about the Kartrashians. They don't have a Beehive, Cumberb*tches or the Supernatural fans. Would anyone even notice if they got cancelled? They've got so much other stuff going on one less product of theirs (the show) on the market wouldn't hurt the overkill.


I don't know their fan base but people are making them rich...don't think all that money is a result of stupid 16 year olds. I suspect being single-minded about the topic of them on tPF makes us pretty insular about their fan base hence assumptions about their fans. There are folks here who watch their show so they'd be better to answer if the show would go missed.


----------



## beekmanhill

sdkitty said:


> I saw that 60 minutes segment.....seems ridiculous to me but guess I'm old



I just started watching makeup videos this summer when I was home for a while.  I had no clue that these people were making tons of money.  Frankly I thought they did it for nothing or at most some freebies and invites to functions.   Then little by little from statements they made or comments on their thread, I caught on.   People who got onto this social media game early have made tons of money.  Now it might be harder to break in.   I think a lot of it is a passing fad.  I mean, how many eyeshadow palettes does one need to see demoed?


----------



## mkr

Soo, y'all need to check me out on youtube where I show you how to hold a celebrity handbag like a mofo.


----------



## BagBerry13

beekmanhill said:


> I just started watching makeup videos this summer when I was home for a while.  I had no clue that these people were making tons of money.  Frankly I thought they did it for nothing or at most some freebies and invites to functions.   Then little by little from statements they made or comments on their thread, I caught on.   People who got onto this social media game early have made tons of money.  Now it might be harder to break in.   I think a lot of it is a passing fad.  I mean, how many eyeshadow palettes does one need to see demoed?





mkr said:


> Soo, y'all need to check me out on youtube where I show you how to hold a celebrity handbag like a mofo.


For real! At least I understand those people making money that hold eyeshadow into the camera but there are people making loads of money with just talking to the camera. They don't do anything but talking about their day and problems and now they get sponsored trips around the world. What did I do wrong with my life?
I mean I already refuse to acknowledge Kim K. as being famous for _something_ but I'm even less inclined to acknowledge Youtube personalities as celebrities. If it has come so far we're on a downward spiral.


----------



## sdkitty

beekmanhill said:


> I just started watching makeup videos this summer when I was home for a while.  I had no clue that these people were making tons of money.  Frankly I thought they did it for nothing or at most some freebies and invites to functions.   Then little by little from statements they made or comments on their thread, I caught on.   People who got onto this social media game early have made tons of money.  Now it might be harder to break in.   I think a lot of it is a passing fad.  I mean, how many eyeshadow palettes does one need to see demoed?


I know.  I watch the makeup videos once in a while.  I think some of them get very popular and make money.  Others look very amateurish (and frankly in some cases not attractive, which doesn't help).  I figure those are doing it for fun (or maybe they think they can get a sponsor and make money)


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> I just started watching makeup videos this summer when I was home for a while.  I had no clue that these people were making tons of money.  Frankly I thought they did it for nothing or at most some freebies and invites to functions.   Then little by little from statements they made or comments on their thread, I caught on.   People who got onto this social media game early have made tons of money.  Now it might be harder to break in.   I think a lot of it is a passing fad.  I mean, how many eyeshadow palettes does one need to see demoed?


I'm always amazed at how well some of the makeup "gurus" come out just from tutorials and product reviews on youtube. Even IG is a big money maker. Sure they're not raking in millions but the ones who are really dedicated and keep their channel active can bring in close to 6 figures which is insane.


----------



## guccimamma

as much as i criticize her, that girl makes money.  her whole family is famous because of her (except bruce jenner).

she's a cash cow.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I saw that 60 minutes segment.....seems ridiculous to me but guess I'm old


The 60 minutes segment was great.
I had no clue who any of those people were but more power to them for creating this niche and making money out of it.
The problem with Kim is her dumb azz valley girl affectation.
Between the up talk and the use ad nauseum of the word like, she  comes across uncultured.
However, there is no arguing with her success, girl become a millionaire out of a mediocre sex tape and exploiting her own life story.
I think the Kardashian products must be selling, there is always a huge display at my Ulta store.
They have come a long way since the tacky Sears line, imo.


----------



## bag-mania

*Does the Future of Paris Depend on Solving Kim Kardashian’s Robbery?*

Shortly after three A.M. on Monday, October 3, the telephone rang in the home of Paris police chief Christian Sainte.

“Kim Kardashian, victim of V.M.A.,” said the night officer—V.M.A. meaning _vol à main armée_, armed robbery.

Conventional time doesn’t exist for the chief of judiciary police in the perpetually roiling city of Paris, France. “I know everything, day and night,” he tells me in his expansive office in the century-old police headquarters overlooking the left bank of the Seine River. This is his first interview with foreign media, his press attaché tells me, about what the police, and all of Paris, are calling “L’Affaire Kardashian” or simply “Kim.”

After taking office nearly two years ago, Chief Sainte co-led the investigation into France’s 9/11, when, on the evening of November 13, 2015, 130 people died in simultaneous brutal terrorist attacks on the Bataclan concert hall, Le Stade de France, and several bars and restaurants in Paris.

But the three A.M. wake-up call delivered a new, monumental crime to the chief, with a rare type of victim, who, while known to millions worldwide, was unknown to the chief, at least in the moment when he was awakened with news of her robbery.

“I asked my number two, ‘Who is this victim?’” says Sainte.

His night officer didn’t seem to know.

So the chief rose from his bed and went to his computer, where he entered the name “Kim Kardashian” on Google.

“And I quickly understood who she is,” he says, as his computer was flooded with images and information about the American reality-television star. “And now I know almost everything about her.”

The chief, sitting alongside his press aide, smiles.

“The personality of the victim, Kim Kardashian, is not like anyone else,” he says. “She has a lot of likes on Facebook!”

He cannot give specific details about the robbery, he says, since Kim Kardashian West’s case is an ongoing investigation and the perpetrators are still at large. But at the beginning of our conversation he forcefully discredits rumors and at least one published report that the robbery was somehow a hoax.

“At this time, there is no doubt about the reality of the crime,” the chief says.

He also doesn’t doubt that the robbery of Kardashian West will surely turn out to be one of the most unusual cases of his long and distinguished career.

Times are tough for crooks in Paris.

Banks have become impenetrable, their cash dispensed by wire and A.T.M.s, guarded by infinite keys and computerized procedures, thwarting heists and holdups. Brinks-style armored-truck raids, once the rage, have been rendered technically impossible, the trucks extremely well protected and those with the technical knowledge to rob them already in prison for past offenses. “So the professionals have a solution: attack the person at home or in the street,” says the chief.

It’s called “home-jacking,” robbing the rich in their residences, and reaping the rewards of a country where high taxes—particularly for the wealthy—have led to keeping large amounts of cash, jewelry, and other valuables at home. “Old, rich people are very vulnerable,” says the chief. “Or business owners, restaurant owners, who have cash at home. It’s quick. And you can get a lot of money in a very short time.”

Although home-jackings have plagued France for many years, the new wave represents “the new type of gangster in France,” says veteran Paris police writer Frédéric Ploquin.“They’re born in France, but most of them are from North Africa: Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia. And Romanian gypsies from France, which we call _Manouche._ They are smart, clever, and they know how to follow someone on the Internet. They can also use violence, sometimes even when it’s not necessary.”

Having gained entry into the residence, the home-jackers often perform what is called a _saucissonnage._ “They treat you like a sausage, in bondage,” says Paris writer Jean-Baptiste Roques, whose sister-in-law was terrorized by this ordeal 25 years ago. “They put your family members in different rooms, tie you up and ask each of you, ‘Where is the safe and what is the code?’ In a country where it is quite difficult to find guns, the rope is one of the most dangerous weapons a bad boy can use. When the gang that robbed my sister-in-law was finally arrested, they told the judge that they targeted their victims thanks to the party pages in the French _Vogue_ magazine. A few days after her _saucissonnage,_ my sister-in-law’s father received a letter from the gangsters in which they required the appraisal documents for the jewels, so they could sell them more easily. They threatened him with death if he didn’t reply.”

This is the Paris into which Kardashian West landed by private jet at Le Bourget Airport at 10:40 A.M. on September 28. She stayed in the residence apartment hotel that, as the hoteliers I spoke with describe it, “Well, it’s not a hotel. It’s a hotel _particulier,_ a private residence transformed into luxurious guest house.” Nonetheless its official name is the Hôtel de Pourtalès, also known as the No Address Hotel. It is so exclusive you have to be rich or famous, or both—or be referred by someone who is—to gain entry. Housed at 7 Rue Tronchet behind the Madeleine church, its entrance is in a historic 1839 Florentine Renaissance mansion, purchased and refurbished in 2004 by the young French entrepreneur Alexandre Allard. The hotel opened in 2010, in a modern, new nine-apartment annex to the historic mansion, starting at $1,120 per night, for a maximum of 18 guests, with a one-to-one staff-to-guest ratio. The hotel’s residents have reportedly included Prince; Madonna; Beyoncé and Jay Z; Marion Cotillard and her partner, director and screenwriter Guillaume Canet; Manchester United soccer star Zlatan Ibrahimović; and Kardashian West and her husband, Kanye West, who have stayed at the hotel multiple times, including shortly before their wedding in 2014. Jennifer Lawrence reportedly stayed at the hotel days before the robbery, and Leonardo DiCaprio was supposedly seen there two weeks after the heist.

Like a home, it was apparently a prime target for a home-jacking, with lax security, no C.C.T.V. cameras—so that guests could come and go in privacy; and a code on the front street door had reportedly not been changed in six years. “Dozens of potential suspects know about this place, because celebrities are staying there for a long time,” says Ploquin. “They think they will be free without cameras, free to receive friends, visitors . . . Drivers, bodyguards, paparazzi, girl furnishers . . . know about this place. That makes maybe hundreds of people who know about this place. This makes the investigation very complex. You have hundreds of possible suspects . . .”

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/10/solving-kim-kardashian-west-paris-robbery


----------



## bag-mania

*(continued)*

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/10/solving-kim-kardashian-west-paris-robbery
Kardashian West stayed in the Sky Penthouse: 3,790 square feet with 360-degree views of the city, renting for as high as $16,800 a night.

There were photographers on the street in front of the hotel, waiting for Kim as she departed for a dinner at the Azzedine Alaïa showroom that evening. She returned around 1:30 A.M. Five bandits would arrive soon after. They are believed to have followed their victim not in furtive alleyways or dark corners in the City of Light, but in the same way that the Kardashian West’s 85 million Instagram followers do: on social media.

Like a home, the No Address Hotel is a welcoming place: a single concierge works behind the hotel’s glass entrance door at night; the door is in the middle of a courtyard, and is usually open to the public during the day. Other than the hotel, the courtyard houses an event space and the Michelin-starred Akrame restaurant. A Fashion Week party, hosted by a Brazilian beer company, was held there until the early morning hours just before the robbery. Upon arrival, the guests had to squeeze past the black Mercedes van that was Kardashian West’s carriage that week. “Everybody was telling each other, ‘Do you know there’s a Kardashian upstairs?” says the fashion designer Christophe Guillarmé, who attended the party along with around 80 others. “It was like a joke, like she’s upstairs while we are partying,” Guillarmé continues. “There was no bodyguard at the front door, no bodyguard inside. There was a girl at the entrance, who asked, ‘Are you coming to the party?’ And if you said yes, she let you in.”

“Parisian Vibes,” read Kardashian West’s first Instagram post from Paris, announcing her arrival to her followers at 2:31 P.M. on September 28. “This guy is always in my shot,” she Instagrammed of a photo in which she, in thigh-high leather boots and a trench coat that the media marveled defied gravity by barely covering her breasts, walked in front of her mountainous, longtime German bodyguard, Pascal Duvier.

“Sister Slay,” read a post picturing Kardashian West and her sister Kourtney Kardashian sitting in the front row at the Balmain show. As the Kim frenzy ramped up, she was mobbed by hordes of fans and photographers wherever she went, perhaps even more than any other star, fashion or otherwise, during that Fashion Week.

Surely the most tantalizing for the thieves was her post on September 29, the day after her arrival: a sexy selfie of Kardashian West and her jewelry, diamonds in her mouth and her 20-karat diamond ring on her finger, which Kanye West reportedly purchased from Lorraine Schwartz Diamonds & Fine Jewelry at Bergdorf Goodman in New York, its price assessed by a diamond broker I spoke with at $200,000 per karat, making the ring apparently worth around $4 million.

She signed the post without words, only three blue-diamond emojis.

I ask the chief, “Were they following her on social media?”

He’ll only say, “She’s giving information on social media all the time.”

But it was the thieves’ mode of transportation that convinced Parisians that the thieves not only knew Paris well, but are intimate enough with the city to know the best way to avoid traffic, security cameras, prying eyes, and easily traceable evidence.

They came, and they departed, by bicycle.

“If you ride a bike in Paris, you have to know Paris,” crime writer Frédéric Ploquin tells me, having arrived at lunch on his bike, which, like so many Parisians, is his preferred mode of transportation. “The Hôtel de Pourtalès is in the center of Paris, where there are a lot of C.C.T.V. cameras. But on a bike you can ride the small streets, where there are no cameras.” Best of all, bicycles are virtually untraceable—no license plate or registration, most of them looking alike—and are easily hidden or destroyed. Beneath a cap, its rider can traverse the backstreets, undetected and unrecognized.

“This is the first occurrence of a bicycle being used in a major robbery,” says the chief, to which a police officer later confirms was the manner in which several of the five men arrived at the Hôtel de Pourtalès. Various accounts of what happened next have raged throughout the international media, but the most complete version comes from the _Daily Mail,_ as well as the _Le Parisien_ newspaper and Paris television channel M6, the latter of whose reporters were the first to study the video captured by a security camera near the No Address Hotel:

At 2:18 A.M. the camera showed three men riding toward the hotel on bikes wearing “fluorescent security bibs,” according to _Le Parisien._ Fourteen minutes later, “two more stealth silhouettes” appear on foot, and a minute later, a sixth man, making “a gesture to hide his face under his hood,” appears.

Gaining entry to the hotel’s courtyard from the street was easy: they apparently knew the security code to the building’s front door, a code the concierge said had not been changed in six years. “Simple building, no cameras, no sophisticated locks,” the police chief tells me. Once inside the courtyard, however, they had to gain access to the single glass door that leads into the hotel’s small lobby, but that was easy, too. “One of them rang the bell, and the concierge opened the door to see who was there,” says a police officer.

The night concierge was actually a security guard. He said that three men in police uniforms appeared at the hotel’s glass door. “They told me to open the door, making a motion behind the door,” said the Northern Algerian security guard who, fearing for his safety, only gave his first name, Abdulrahman, in an interview with the _Daily Mail._ “I saw police uniforms, the hats, also the jackets, with reflective badges, like the police have. In the first seconds, I thought they were policemen making an arrest. I told them, ‘I’m working here, what is wrong?’ After that he questioned me, ‘Where is the security video?’ At that time, I knew it was a robbery.’

Two of the men had guns. The security guard was handcuffed and made to take the men upstairs; he was told to not look at the them or, as one said, “I will kill you.”

Speaking in French without foreign accents, one of the men asked for the location of “the wife of the rapper,” which some say is another clue to the suspect’s identities: they know Kanye West better than Kim Kardashian West.

She was in bed in a white bathrobe, alone. Her longtime bodyguard, Duvier, who had been at her back throughout Fashion Week, had been sent off to guard her sisters Kendall Jenner and Kourtney at L’Arc Paris, a nightclub that doesn’t get started until after one A.M.

The wooden door to the Sky Penthouse had a single lock, no bolt. The thieves “marched” the concierge to the door “by the scruff of his neck” and made him open it with a key from the front desk. Kardashian West heard someone in the suite, and asked, “Hello?” But nobody replied. Two of the men burst in; one of them pulled her out of bed, screaming.

“He attacked her, holding his gun in her face,” the concierge told the _Mail._ “_She_ was crying, she was screaming, saying, ‘Don’t kill me, I have babies, don’t kill me, please, I have babies! I’m a mom! Take whatever you want!’ She seemed terrified. She was wearing a white bathrobe and her hair was tied up . . .” A letter from attorney Martin Singer to The Huffington Post, obtained by TMZ, said that both Kardashian and the concierge “believed they might be killed at any moment.”

Her wrists and ankles were bound while the thieves repeatedly asked her for money; after she began screaming, according to the concierge’s account to the _Mail_, one thief taped her mouth shut—“a long piece of tape, all the way around her head.” When they discovered that she only had a relatively small amount of cash, they demanded her jewelry. Once they had her 20-carat ring and a jewelry box containing 12 other items—whose total value has been estimated at $5.6 million—having been in the building for 49 minutes, they departed, several on their bicycles, some exposing their faces to the security camera, their haul among the highest ever stolen from an individual in France. “The bag with the jewelry hangs from the handlebars of one of the thugs. . . . The bag appears to contain Kim Kardashian’s stolen jewels,” reports _Le Parisien.
_
The next day, a resident on Rue Tronchet found Kardashian West’s platinum cross, worth an estimated $31,000, on the sidewalk near the hotel and turned it into the police, who, according to the newspaper, “deduced that one of the criminals had fallen off his bike while getting away.”


----------



## bag-mania

*(continued)*
http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/10/solving-kim-kardashian-west-paris-robbery

Escaping her bondage, Kardashian West immediately called her bodyguard and family members. Someone called the police emergency line, 17, the French equivalent of 911, and by doing so Kardashian West immediately entered the dizzy, but efficient, maze of the French justice system. The police arrived at the private hotel residence a few minutes after the robbery, sealing off the crime scene, gathering evidence, and interviewing the victim. After signing a statement, Kardashian West was able to leave the country that morning. An investigating judge was appointed to the case, to work with both the prosecutor and the victim’s attorney. Before this judge, with the help of her attorney, Kardashian West will be allowed to file any type of request during the entire investigation in order to learn about what led to her attack.

Because of the severity of the crime, the star status of the victim, and the value of the jewelry, first estimated at $10 million, the case is being handled by the elite Paris crime unit La Brigade de Répression du Banditisme, known as the B.R.B., a brigade of 100 plainclothed officers specializing in armed robbery and organized crime, led by a woman, Madame Commissioner Agnes Zanardi, an expert in the “smash and grab” jewel robberies that have plagued luxury jewelry shops in Paris.

Kardashian West has hired one of the most famous lawyers in France, Jean Veil, son of the iconic politician Simone Veil. Jean Veil’s clients have included former French president Jacques Chirac, L’Oréal heiress Françoise Bettencourt-Meyers, and the fallen former International Monetary Fund chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn. This week on French television, Veil said that his client would return to France if summoned by the judge, but that there are other procedural options, including a French judge traveling to interview her in America. In another television interview, the attorney added, “I found her particularly calm, serene, in a matter that must have upset her very much, when we know the conditions in which she was actually assaulted: tied up, with a gun towards her. We shall see what happens next.”

Every morning, the brigade briefs the police chief on the progress of their investigation in a conference room adjacent to the office where we are sitting, the chief tells me. “We can say that there is a professional team that committed this crime, and they seem to be organized,” he says. “That’s why the B.R.B. is on the case. The B.R.B. has experience with people who attack with arms, and a big part of the brigade is now working on the Kim Kardashian case.”

Nothing less than the image—and economic future—of this great city seems to hinge on solving this crime, as the robbery has become a Kardashian-style media sensation, discussed, dissected, and debated worldwide. Even Hillary ******* took time from the presidential campaign to exclaim on television, when asked about the robbery, “Wow. I felt really bad for her.” And the mayor of Paris’s Eighth Arrondissement, where the robbery occurred, told Paris Match, “The whole world is talking about this story . . . because it’s Kim Kardashian. The image of Paris will still take a hit. We must stop these offenders as soon as possible!” On the day of the robbery, facing criticism from a political rival, Paris mayor Anne Hidalgo emphasized that the city streets “are protected,” and added, “I have every confidence in the police to quickly identify and apprehend the perpetrators.”

The robbery stacks extra stress on the already stressed-out Paris police. Last Monday at midnight on the Champs-Élysées, 500 officers on motorcycles and in dozens of police cars gathered for a rogue demonstration, mobilized by S.M.S. networking, not their unions—a first for France. After a mob of 15 people had set two police cars on fire and seriously injured four policemen with Molotov cocktails in the Paris suburbs on October 8, the police came out in force that midnight to protest that they are overworked and increasingly vulnerable. The state of emergency that has been in force in France since the November 13, 2015, terrorist attacks has apparently pushed police to the brink, making once routine operations like protecting tourists from thieves difficult. “In a way, Kim Kardashian is an indirect victim of terrorism, which is a shame, as she never gave up on visiting France, even in our time of crisis,” one Parisian journalist tells me.

“I’m very confident,” Chief Sainte says when asked about the pressure he and the B.R.B. are under to catch the thieves. The pressure is surely intensified considering that Paris has lost an estimated $1 billion in tourism revenues since the 2015 terrorist attacks. “It’s important because of the implication: Is Paris secure? It’s important economically. So that’s another reason why it is important for us to solve this case.”

He won’t say whether any of the suspects have been identified. Because once even one of them is identified, the real police work begins, until the entire gang is arrested.

At this time, however, no arrests have been made, and Kardashian West has not spoken publicly since the robbery.


----------



## limom

Yep, Paris survived being occupied by Nazis for over five years but is crumbling because a stupid robbery?
Nah, I don't think so 
 Who the heck wrote this article?
A Brit?


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> Soo, y'all need to check me out on youtube where I show you how to hold a celebrity handbag like a mofo.


You can carry my bag anytime, doll


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Soo, y'all need to check me out on youtube where I show you how to hold a celebrity handbag like a mofo.



Link please! I might subscribe!


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> You can carry my bag anytime, doll


on my way


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> I saw a quick promo and she said many can't handle the lack of privacy, that it is a pitfall to fame and exposure… but she can handle it.


Sounds like she's putting herself in the same boat as people who achieved fame through traditional talent and work (acting, singing, reporting, etc.) or public service (politicians, leaders of charities/grass roots groups, etc.), those people who deal with loss of privacy as an unwanted byproduct of their fame.  The pitfall as she calls it.  She's nothing like those people and doesn't understand what it's like to be them, though she'd like to be grouped in with them.  For Kim, lack of privacy is not an unwanted byproduct of her fame that she can handle better than other famous people.  It is the very thing she sells in order to be famous.  Loss of privacy is a pitfall for others, but for her it's the raison d'etre.  Reminds me of Warren Beatty's line in _Truth or Dare_ when he said that Madonna doesn't see a point in existing if the cameras aren't rolling.  

Frankly, I'm surprised that she's been able to stay (relatively) private since the robbery.  I envisioned a partial retreat, but not to this extent.  Maybe she is having butt lift or other major surgeries, because I can't imagine that her trauma is why she's retreated this much. I can believe she is traumatized, but that would be all the more reason for her to seek solace in her drug of choice, which is exhibitionism.

There are some comments about her success in parlaying exhibitionism into an empire.  There is one detail at the center of it, without which she wouldn't be able to do jack, and that is her looks.  She's very pretty, in an exotic way, even after all the surgeries.  She's also very photogenic, which not every pretty person is.  Her fake butt is a grotesquerie to many of us, but it may have actually enhanced (pardon the pun), rather than damaged, her "brand".  It gets her more attention, which is an exhibitionist's dream.  Not every pretty person will want a life of vapid exhibitionism, even if at the end of the road paved with toilet paper and diuretic ads is a multimillion dollar empire.   And not every vapid exhibitionist is as easy on the eyes as she is and gets a publicity boost by being Paris' buddy with a sex tape costarring a semi-celebrity.  There is no genius at work here.  What she has is good fortune through early celebrity connections, very good marketable looks, a hunger for continually morphing those looks, and no boundaries.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Yep, Paris survived being occupied by Nazis for over five years but is crumbling because a stupid robbery?
> Nah, I don't think so
> Who the heck wrote this article?
> A Brit?


I think she forgot to add the link… it was written by Vanity Fair!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jayne1 said:


> I think she forgot to add the link… it was written by Vanity Fair!



Forgot or... posted it no less than three times. 

x


----------



## Jayne1

mundodabolsa said:


> Forgot or... posted it no less than three times.


Not when I first read it. I like that the edit button lasts for so long.


----------



## mrsinsyder

She dropped the lawsuit against MTO.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> Not when I first read it. I like that the edit button lasts for so long.



No, the link was posted in all three parts the entire time. It's just posted near the top of the two continued sections.


----------



## mkr

mrsinsyder said:


> She dropped the lawsuit against MTO.


Well gee wiz why would she do something like that?


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> No, the link was posted in all three parts the entire time. It's just posted near the top of the two continued sections.


I didn't see it on my phone, but I'm sure you're right and it was.  

I was thinking of sharing that Vanity Fair article, but got too lazy, so I'm glad you did. It was an interesting article!


----------



## LemonDrop

I think Kim was just lucky. She road on the backs of Britney Spears, Paris and Nicole. Back in 2005-2007 people would devour US Weekly and STAR magazines. I am a flight attendant. Back then, after a flight, the flight attendants would walk the aisles grabbing left over gossip magazines out of seatback pockets. It was normal to have 5 copies of the same gossip magazine. They were like crack. Britney was on the cover shaving her head and swinging umbrellas in 2007. Then that fall Keeping up with the Kardashians started. And it gave everyone a new way to follow gossip. It was all about reality TV and online. That's the year tPF started right? iPhones came out. Everything changed. People rarely leave those magazines on the plane anymore. No one buys them. Everyone is online and everyone still follows Kim I think because she was the beginning of this new way of gossip. I think it was just luck.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

LemonDrop said:


> I think Kim was just lucky. She road on the backs of Britney Spears, Paris and Nicole. Back in 2005-2007 people would devour US Weekly and STAR magazines. I am a flight attendant. Back then, after a flight, the flight attendants would walk the aisles grabbing left over gossip magazines out of seatback pockets. It was normal to have 5 copies of the same gossip magazine. They were like crack. Britney was on the cover shaving her head and swinging umbrellas in 2007. Then that fall Keeping up with the Kardashians started. And it gave everyone a new way to follow gossip. It was all about reality TV and online. That's the year tPF started right? iPhones came out. Everything changed. People rarely leave those magazines on the plane anymore. No one buys them. Everyone is online and everyone still follows Kim I think because she was the beginning of this new way of gossip. I think it was just luck.


Great post. Makes so much sense. I look through those magazines sitting in the doctors office


----------



## LemonDrop

Ugh bugs me that I misspelt "rode" in the last post. As road. Oh well.


----------



## Alexenjie

LemonDrop said:


> I think Kim was just lucky. She road on the backs of Britney Spears, Paris and Nicole. Back in 2005-2007 people would devour US Weekly and STAR magazines. I am a flight attendant. Back then, after a flight, the flight attendants would walk the aisles grabbing left over gossip magazines out of seatback pockets. It was normal to have 5 copies of the same gossip magazine. They were like crack. Britney was on the cover shaving her head and swinging umbrellas in 2007. Then that fall Keeping up with the Kardashians started. And it gave everyone a new way to follow gossip. It was all about reality TV and online. That's the year tPF started right? iPhones came out. Everything changed. People rarely leave those magazines on the plane anymore. No one buys them. Everyone is online and everyone still follows Kim I think because she was the beginning of this new way of gossip. I think it was just luck.



I agree about Kim and the Kardashians having good timing and luck. I found some information on the number of people who watch the TV show and it sounded like their latest season premiered with 2 million viewers. I have no idea if the number of people who watch it on cable, days later, count, or if you watch it 3 times (heaven forbid), if you are counted 3 times. This seems like a small amount of viewers if you count the population of the US, but again I don't know if the show is viewed worldwide and all the small networks now on cable definitely open the door to shows with what seems like low viewers to me (no TV expert for sure) considered successful.

One time I really liked a show that was cancelled due to low ratings. There were 7 million regular fans but nothing could save this show once the ax came down. This show was on ABC, CBS or NBC so I guess to me a million or two viewers seems small in comparison. 

I agree with the person who said that Kim should be/is most likely getting less popular as she ages. Kendall and Kylie seem like the future with their youth and style. I admit I have never thought Kim was so exotically beautiful as to be watched or copied. I think she was gorgeous as a teen and in her young twenties but ruined a lot of her beauty with plastic surgery and letting Kanye determine her (dreadful) dress style. I won't miss her if or when she disappears from the limelight.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> I agree about Kim and the Kardashians having good timing and luck. I found some information on the number of people who watch the TV show and it sounded like their latest season premiered with 2 million viewers. I have no idea if the number of people who watch it on cable, days later, count, or if you watch it 3 times (heaven forbid), if you are counted 3 times. This seems like a small amount of viewers if you count the population of the US, but again I don't know if the show is viewed worldwide and all the small networks now on cable definitely open the door to shows with what seems like low viewers to me (no TV expert for sure) considered successful.
> 
> One time I really liked a show that was cancelled due to low ratings. There were 7 million regular fans but nothing could save this show once the ax came down. This show was on ABC, CBS or NBC so I guess to me a million or two viewers seems small in comparison.
> 
> I agree with the person who said that Kim should be/is most likely getting less popular as she ages. Kendall and Kylie seem like the future with their youth and style. I admit I have never thought Kim was so exotically beautiful as to be watched or copied. I think she was gorgeous as a teen and in her young twenties but ruined a lot of her beauty with plastic surgery and letting Kanye determine her (dreadful) dress style. I won't miss her if or when she disappears from the limelight.


Live views count and DVR recordings watched within 3 days are now counted into ratings; you'll see one of the measures now referred to as Live + 3. ABC, NBC and CBS are larger networks than E! What you should look to for a comparison is other shows on the E! network's ratings and similar reality shows on other cable networks with similar time slots. Two million isn't bad and the US population has nothing to do with it. Nielsen boxes, if you're selected, are used to capture ratings (I used to have a Nielsen box in college, they sent me $2 in the mail...I'll never forget and I said "sure sign me up"...it was stressful and I had to give the box back). Ratings are captured and then reported but equal to the ratings is the network its on, how many people view the network to begin with, the time slot and day of the show, and the target audience; if E! only has a steady 5 million viewers, then 2 million is good but if they have 20 million regular viewers then 2 million might be bad.  That's how it works.


Found this article which may shed light....the top cable network in 2015 was ESPN and it only with 2 million regular viewers.
http://www.thewrap.com/50-top-basic...-espn-tbs-tnt-usa-disney-fox-news-tv-ratings/

Found another one, from earlier this year but reflects the point....looks like E! only has 630k total viewers.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratin...among-a18-49-in-primetime-177514/20160203e01/

ETA: I know and retain the most random ish but can't seem to remember the 2 items I go to the grocery store for at times...hell, I can't even remember the bring the shopping list I make to help me remember the items...smh.


----------



## beekmanhill

[QUOTE="berrydiva, post: 30745317, member: 388500"


Found this article which may shed light....the top cable network in 2015 was ESPN and it only with 2 million regular viewers.
http://www.thewrap.com/50-top-basic...-espn-tbs-tnt-usa-disney-fox-news-tv-ratings/

Found another one, from earlier this year but reflects the point....looks like E! only has 630k total viewers.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratin...among-a18-49-in-primetime-177514/20160203e01/

ETA: I know and retain the most random ish but can't seem to remember the 2 items I go to the grocery store for at times...hell, I can't even remember the bring the shopping list I make to help me remember the items...smh.[/QUOTE]

Don't the demographics of the viewers count as well?  For example if I have 5 million viewers but they are older and not big spenders, I suppose I can charge less for advertising.  If I have 2 million in the desired demographic of young big spenders it might be better.
I was always puzzled when the they touted RHofNY as having high ratings.  Last season viewership was 1.4mil and I think rose to 1.7 at the end of the season.   I'd think of that as low, ordinarily, but maybe the viewers are in the high spending category which is what advertisers want.

The whole model is changing now with social media.


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-mania said:


> No, the link was posted in all three parts the entire time. It's just posted near the top of the two continued sections.



Yup, I read the Vanity Fair credit immediately.


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> Don't the demographics of the viewers count as well?  For example if I have 5 million viewers but they are older and not big spenders, I suppose I can charge less for advertising.  If I have 2 million in the desired demographic of young big spenders it might be better.
> I was always puzzled when the they touted RHofNY as having high ratings.  Last season viewership was 1.4mil and I think rose to 1.7 at the end of the season.   I'd think of that as low, ordinarily, but maybe the viewers are in the high spending category which is what advertisers want.
> 
> The whole model is changing now with social media.


Yep that coveted 18-35 (40-something maybe?) category. You can generally tell who the audience is by the commercials. Social media is definitely changing the entire paradigm and streaming content...I wonder how many people actually watch live TV still.


----------



## bag-mania

Kim has emerged from her self-imposed exile again. Extra was showing photos of her wearing an oversized hoodie getting an ice cream cone with her bodyguard.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> Kim has emerged from her self-imposed exile again. Extra was showing photos of her wearing an oversized hoodie getting an ice cream cone with her bodyguard.


Wearing next to nothing and then an oversized hoody. Give me a break. These are just opposite ends of the attention getting spectrum. What simple gullible fools she must think the public to be.


----------



## Jayne1

I saw something on TV and she's wearing white slides with that huge, sloppy sweatshirt, bare legs and very long, below the waist hair extensions.

She still may be recovering from butt surgery, under that oversized top… or she may just be planning her big return to social media, or both.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Oh.


----------



## mkr

You know if it was me, I'd probably look up with a humble smile as if to say I'm fighting through it.  But that's just me.


----------



## lovemysavior

Whoa...she looks thinner too. So the times she's been spotted out and about she hasn't been with Kanye? If I was going through what she's going through and not wanting to be out and about, I would make sure when I went out, it would be with my husband. I mean what better support than that? I know he's touring, but just sayin....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gillianna

She is out with Johnathan what more does she need.  He would protect her better than Kanye because he worships the ground she walks on.  He is like Corey only I don't know if he carries her purses.


----------



## VickyB

mrsinsyder said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503298



All that's missing is a big stain down the front of the hoodie. Is  this look Kanye's latest fashion epiphany?


----------



## ManilaMama

She looks homeless. What's wrong with her? What's so hard about wearing something a little normal? How about pants and a blouse and a cap (for that incognito vibe).. And some nice flats? 

Her ice cream looks like such a sad prop too. Sprinkles and all. It's so ridiculous.


----------



## Ceeyahd

She's still making a spectacle of herself, out in public in oversized white hoodie and slippers. I wonder if she's wandering around in or near her home/Calabasas.  Our veterinarian is Calabasas. Every time I'm there, with preteen daughter in tow, all daughter hopes for is to run into those ass clowns. I tell her to 'forget about it', that family is hardly running down to the local yogurt shop.... til now. And in toddler like lounge wear.


----------



## bisousx

gillianna said:


> She is out with Johnathan what more does she need.   *He would protect her better than Kanye because he worships the ground she walks on. * He is like Corey only I don't know if he carries her purses.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can you picture her ordering the ice cream? "*Sniff*, yes, I'll have sprinkles. " [emoji58]☹️[emoji511]


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> All that's missing is a big stain down the front of the hoodie.





ManilaMama said:


> She looks homeless. What's wrong with her? What's so hard about wearing something a little normal? How about pants and a blouse and a cap (for that incognito vibe).. And some nice flats?
> 
> Her ice cream looks like such a sad prop too. Sprinkles and all. It's so ridiculous.


So, the paps just happened to catch her.

I wondered how she would reintroduce herself to the masses. She is purposely not wearing the usual. She's showing us she's in shock after having gone through a  traumatic event.  She's still anxious and maybe having flashbacks and since it's evening and no one was supposed to see her getting an ice-cream with loads of sprinkles she probably won't eat, she's telling us she still has isolation and avoidance issues.

That's my take on this photo.


----------



## ManilaMama

lanasyogamama said:


> Can you picture her ordering the ice cream? "*Sniff*, yes, I'll have sprinkles. " [emoji58]☹️[emoji511]



Exactly what I was thinking!! [emoji23][emoji23]

Ice cream SA: regular cone?
Kim: sure whatever
SA: vanilla, chocolate, caramel or green tea?
Kim: whatever. You choose. 
SA: um.. Toppings? 
Kim: -blank stare- I was tied up like a sausage!!! They took my jewelry!! They took my grill!! I am traumatized, stop asking me questions!!
SA: um.. okay! Toppings it is!!!


----------



## White Orchid

ManilaMama said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Ice cream SA: regular cone?
> Kim: sure whatever
> SA: vanilla, chocolate, caramel or green tea?
> Kim: whatever. You choose.
> SA: um.. Toppings?
> Kim: -blank stare- I was tied up like a sausage!!! They took my jewelry!! They took my grill!! I am traumatized, stop asking me questions!!
> SA: um.. okay! Toppings it is!!!


----------



## ManilaMama




----------



## cdtracing

Still playing the victim card.  Feel sorry for me, I was robbed, I was tied up, I have anxiety, I'm having flashbacks.  Yeah, whatever.  Interesting the paps knew she was going for ice cream.  If she really wanted to get out but go incognito.....maybe she should be wearing jeans, sneakers, a top that fits instead of one so large she could rent rooms out of, baseball cap & sunglasses.  Oh...& don't tell the paps you're going for ice cream.  Still say she's milking this & don't believe her story.


----------



## White Orchid

You guys!   I'm so traumatised!!! (Oh, but Imma don my Cher-like wig for the obligatory Pap pix).

Yeah that just screams trauma to me


----------



## Yoshi1296

mrsinsyder said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503298



I relate to this pic...looking like a mess, oversized hoodie, slides, and an ice cream with sprinkles.

Same...Kim...same.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> Still playing the victim card.  Feel sorry for me, I was robbed, I was tied up, I have anxiety, I'm having flashbacks.  Yeah, whatever.  Interesting the paps knew she was going for ice cream.  If she really wanted to get out but go incognito.....maybe she should be wearing jeans, sneakers, a top that fits instead of one so large she could rent rooms out of, baseball cap & sunglasses.  Oh...& don't tell the paps you're going for ice cream.  Still say she's milking this & don't believe her story.


ITA or at least wear pants under the house size hoodie.


----------



## VickyB

*Kim looks like she is one umbrella and a buzz cut away from pulling a total Britney. *


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol these hoes really think they can wear the shyt Rihanna does. They literally study her style


----------



## VickyB

Don't think she's looking thinner. BUT if she was, I'm agreeing with other folks here that have guessed that it's due to more surgical procedures ,ergo why she's a recluse. IMHO, from what we've seen over the years, she seems lazy when it comes to naturally taking weight off and hasn't been naturally (?) slim since her late 20s. On self imposed house arrest going on two weeks, I'm guessing she's eating up a storm - she's got nothing else to do and no place to go. Can't wait /weight to see how this unfolds.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Don't think she's looking thinner. BUT if she was, I'm agreeing with other folks here that have guessed that it's due to more surgical procedures ,ergo why she's a recluse. IMHO, from what we've seen over the years, she seems lazy when it comes to naturally taking weight off and hasn't been naturally (?) slim since her late 20s. On self imposed house arrest going on two weeks, I'm guessing she's eating up a storm - she's got nothing else to do and no place to go. Can't wait /weight to see how this unfolds.


I wouldn't put it past her to use this "reflective" period to sneak in more procedures either.  She's managed to do go under the knife numerous other times in the past, so this would be the opportune time.  And all under the guise of "I'm hurting, I need time to heal...". Yeah, heal from all that liposuction and God only known what else.


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> She looks homeless. What's wrong with her? What's so hard about wearing something a little normal? How about pants and a blouse and a cap (for that incognito vibe).. And some nice flats?
> 
> Her ice cream looks like such a sad prop too. Sprinkles and all. It's so ridiculous.


Wouldn't a blouse be a bit dressy and call her out more? Maybe I'm thinking a work style blouse when I hear that word.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't wait for this slides trend to die. I can't even understand wearing them outside of the locker room or unless you just left the field/court.


----------



## ManilaMama

berrydiva said:


> Wouldn't a blouse be a bit dressy and call her out more? Maybe I'm thinking a work style blouse when I hear that word.



Maybe I should have used the word "top"? Basically, anything that's not a Tshirt is a "blouse" to me haha. I don't know what else to call it. But maybe like a simple dark button down and skinny jeans and Prada bow flats and a black cap.. That kind of thing... But then again who am I kidding? I don't think I've ever seen Kim wear anything so demure! Lol.


----------



## terebina786

You know when she reappears with a smaller butt she's going to say she lost weight because she was so traumatized.


----------



## mkr

I hope she fixes her saggy boobs.


----------



## ManilaMama

terebina786 said:


> You know when she reappears with a smaller butt she's going to say she lost weight because she was so traumatized.



This is actually a good plan! [emoji23]


----------



## bag-mania

terebina786 said:


> You know when she reappears with a smaller butt she's going to say she lost weight because she was so traumatized.



It will never happen. Kanye loves that butt. The only reason she'd get rid of it is if it was causing her crippling back pain or something.


----------



## bag-mania

_Speaking of Kanye, Kim came out to go to his show last night._

*Leggy Kim Kardashian goes make-up free for first public outing since returning to LA following Paris robbery as she supports her husband Kanye West in concert*

She's been lying low since she was robbed at gunpoint in Paris earlier this month.

But Kim Kardashian made a rare public appearance on Wednesday night as she stepped out to attend her husband Kayne West's concert in Inglewood, the Forum.

The 36-year-old reality star was a far cry from her usual self, however, shunning the limelight and trying to keep a low-profile by sneaking out of the back entrance with her entourage.

Kim ditched her usual ultra glamorous appearance, opting for a make-up free face and a sleek hairdo.

She was seen covering her face as her Mercedes sped off, with supportive partner Kanye sitting alongside her.

Breaking with tradition, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wasn't pictured at the event and didn't post anything on social media.

This comes after it was alleged Kim was finally feeling 'more positive' about life.

A source told People magazine: 'Kim had a quiet birthday celebration with Kanye, their kids, her sisters and Kris.

'It was Kim's choice to not have a big celebration. She seemed very happy with her.'

'She is still figuring out her life. She still has no plans for any work appearances, but her outlook on life seems more positive. She has calmed down a lot since the robbery.'

Kim has been staying at home - first in New York then Los Angeles - since the robbery took place on October 3, cancelling all her public appearances.

The beauty has also been spending as much time as she can with her two children North, aged three, and Saint, 10 months.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...LA-following-Paris-robbery.html#ixzz4OCQIopyS


----------



## LemonDrop

Covering her face?!?? Seriously?! That's her camera shy? Looks like she practiced that pose at home.


----------



## LavenderIce

I actually feel sorry for her in the pics with the ice cream.  How can you be so sad eating ice cream with sprinkles?  I'm currently experiencing knee trouble and I know it's because I'm old and fluffy so I'm cutting back on ice cream.  If I were eating an ice cream, I'd have PMK'S evil, maniacal grin on my face.


----------



## mkr

Did you notice how in the back seat she sits a little towards the middle of the seat so she can be seen?  And she's always looking for the camera until she finds it, then acts like she doesn't know it's there.  Good grief and they need to stop with the no makeup.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that they say "rare outing". She's been less visible for what 2 weeks and now all of a sudden it's an oddity to see her out and about.


----------



## cdtracing

Natural beauty???  She's about a natural beauty as Barbie!!!  And putting her hand over her face????  Please.....BULL$hit!!!  I don't feel sorry for her one bit.  She's campaigned, put herself all out on social media with her half naked pap walks, she created her persona & now she wants people to feel sorry for her.  Sorry...not happening for me.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Leggy?????
Okayyyyyyyy


----------



## Deco

I come here for my daily dose of guffaws, and you guys do not disappoint.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I can't wait for this slides trend to die. I can't even understand wearing them outside of the locker room or unless you just left the field/court.


They just look like houseslippers to me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> I can't wait for this slides trend to die. I can't even understand wearing them outside of the locker room or unless you just left the field/court.



I agree. They're ugly, but super comfortable lol. It's like wearing uggs. Ugly...but comfortable.


----------



## zen1965

chloebagfreak said:


> Leggy?????
> Okayyyyyyyy



They are demented at the Daily Fail. Leggy in hobbit land maybe.


----------



## Chagall

zen1965 said:


> They are demented at the Daily Fail. Leggy in hobbit land maybe.


She has short legs.


----------



## chowlover2

chloebagfreak said:


> Leggy?????
> Okayyyyyyyy


I know,  Kimmie is about as leggy as a garden gnome!


----------



## WishList986

chloebagfreak said:


> Leggy?????
> Okayyyyyyyy


I always love when they call short celebrities 'leggy'


----------



## Chagall

WishList986 said:


> I always love when they call short celebrities 'leggy'


A friend of mine is petite but still has long legs. It's all in the proportion. Kim is long in the body!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her life is so sad to me. Living lie after lie man so freaking exhausting, the whole family


----------



## cdtracing

zen1965 said:


> They are demented at the Daily Fail. Leggy in hobbit land maybe.





chowlover2 said:


> I know,  Kimmie is about as leggy as a garden gnome!



 I'm dying!!!  My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> A friend of mine is petite but still has long legs. It's all in the proportion. Kim is long in the body!


...but short in brain matter.  Fixed it for ya doll!


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> ...but short in brain matter.  Fixed it for ya doll!


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> ...but short in brain matter.  Fixed it for ya doll!


 Definitely!!!


----------



## bag-mania

The concierge speaks...again.

*EXCLUSIVE: Kim Kardashian Concierge Reveals New Robbery Details: 'They Weren't There for Jewels'*

Kim and the robbers had a hard time understanding one another because of the language barrier, and the mother of two initially thought they wanted her phones, Abdulrahman says.

"[The robber] said, 'I don't need phones' in French, [but] he doesn't understand English, and also she didn't understand French, and the guy was asking for money, money, money," he says. "She believed that they were there for her ring. She showed her hand ... there is no ring, and the guy is like, 'Where is the ring?' At the moment she gave him her ring -- it was on a table close to the floor -- she gave her ring to the guy ... and he put it in his pocket."

"'Where is money, money, money?" Abdulrahman says one of the men continued to demand. "For him, it was just a ring, I think ... he didn't stop asking for money."

Abdulrahman says he had to tell the robbers Kim didn't have a lot of cash on her, and that's when one of the robbers eventually asked for more jewels, which is when Abdulrahman says Kim handed him a jewelry box.

"They weren't there for jewels at first, they were there for money," Abdulrahman believes. "He put the jewels in his [backpack] and he left the bag open, that is why he lost some jewels and the gold in the hotel."

Kim's robbery investigation is ongoing, and no arrests have been made.

Abdulrahman's account contradicts speculation that the robbers were specifically after Kim's extensive jewelry collection she often showed off on social media, including her $4.5 million, 20-carat Lorraine Schwartz diamond engagement ring from husband Kanye West.

About 10 pieces of jewelry worth an estimated $11.2 million total were stolen from Kim, though jewelry appraiser Joseph DuMouchelle told ET earlier this month that the rarity and quality of the pieces will make it hard for the robbers to re-sell.

"These diamonds would be almost impossible to sell," DuMouchelle said. "It's not that they couldn't be sold, but they're challenging because of the size, the rarity, and because of the quality. If these come up and they resurface down the road, even if they're recut, there's always a good chance that someone would recognize the fact that they're so unusual that they should be investigated."

After the incident, Kim noticeably pulled back from social media, and has yet to make a statement about the robbery. However, she did attend Kanye's show at The Forum in Inglewood, California, on Tuesday night along with Kourtney and good friend Jonathan Cheban, marking her first public appearance since the robbery.

Tune in to ET on Thursday to hear Abdulrahman’s full first-hand account of Kim's reaction during the robbery, "She was screaming like hell.”

http://www.etonline.com/news/201328_kim_kardashian_concierge_reveals_new_robbery_details/


----------



## berrydiva

I don't believe the details of any of the made up stories.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> The concierge speaks...again.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Kim Kardashian Concierge Reveals New Robbery Details: 'They Weren't There for Jewels'*
> About 10 pieces of jewelry worth an estimated $11.2 million total were stolen from Kim, though jewelry appraiser Joseph DuMouchelle told ET earlier this month that the rarity and quality of the pieces will make it hard for the robbers to re-sell.
> 
> "These diamonds would be almost impossible to sell," DuMouchelle said. "It's not that they couldn't be sold, but they're challenging because of the size, the rarity, and because of the quality. If these come up and they resurface down the road, even if they're recut, there's always a good chance that someone would recognize the fact that they're so unusual that they should be investigated."



Can anyone explain why after being recut, the diamonds would still be unusual and recognizable?

Couldn't they take the 20-carat diamond and cut it into approximately 6 and 7 carats each? That's still enormous and worth a lot of money, in fact, probably easier to sell than a 20-carat diamond.

By the way, if what the concierge is saying is accurate, I also wonder why the thieves would think Kim had a lot of cash at the hotel.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Can anyone explain why after being recut, the diamonds would still be unusual and recognizable?
> 
> Couldn't they take the 20-carat diamond and cut it into approximately 6 and 7 carats each? That's still enormous and worth a lot of money, in fact, probably easier to sell than a 20-carat diamond.


More value on the black market being Kim K's stolen ring possibly?


----------



## mkr

That's bull.  Celebrities don't carry cash do they?  It's the 21st century.  I don't even carry cash.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> By the way, if what the concierge is saying is accurate, I also wonder why the thieves would think Kim had a lot of cash at the hotel.



I wonder if that is where the "where is the rapper's wife?" line comes in. The thieves may have thought all rappers have large amounts of cash on them because that's what they've seen in videos. And they assumed Kim with her flamboyant ways would as well.


----------



## cdtracing

BULL$hit!!!!  They're just trying to respin the story hoping to gain sympathy for poor, traumatized Kim.  I don't know if I really believe this new story;  I'm sure the robbers were looking for anything of quick value & something easy to carry.  Hence why no TV's or such was taken.  A guy riding a bicycle down the street with a flat screen would draw attention....a guy riding a bike with a backpack won't.  And who carries around a bunch of cash these days.  I don't carry a lot of cash on me at any time...maybe $20.  This just sounds like a regrouping & respin of the robbery in general.  Maybe it's all a scam & they're trying to retell the tale to cover up or get out of what is already known.  This just gets weirder with every new headline.


----------



## ManilaMama

Looks like they're re-spinning it so that Kim can segue back to social media. 

It's like - look, see, Kim was not robbed because she posted that photo of the ring. The post and social media flaunts had nothing to do with it. So social media is okay after all - kinda thing. 

Pfft.

Edit -- I just saw in the Khloe thread that Khloe just instagrammed a photo of her hand with a stack of diamond rings. (Alongside her BFs hand, which also had a giant bejeweled ring). So there you have it. They need validation to continue flaunting their bling.


----------



## BagBerry13

cdtracing said:


> BULL$hit!!!!  They're just trying to respin the story hoping to gain sympathy for poor, traumatized Kim.  I don't know if I really believe this new story;  I'm sure the robbers were looking for anything of quick value & something easy to carry.  Hence why no TV's or such was taken.  A guy riding a bicycle down the street with a flat screen would draw attention....a guy riding a bike with a backpack won't.  *And who carries around a bunch of cash these days.  I don't carry a lot of cash on me at any time...maybe $20. * This just sounds like a regrouping & respin of the robbery in general.  Maybe it's all a scam & they're trying to retell the tale to cover up or get out of what is already known.  This just gets weirder with every new headline.


To be fair, if Kim would've been a German tourist they might have gotten lucky. I know Americans (and Swedes for that matter) are very into credit cards but Germans for example tend to walk around with cash especially on vacation 'cause we don't trust credit cards. Hence them being very unpopular here. I don't know about the French but maybe they have a similar mentality - cash over credit cards. And since these were French robbers they maybe assumed rich celebrities have lots of cash on them.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

In that last pic at the concert she is directly looking at the camera. 

Funny she goes for Ice cream but gets papped, I see you girl


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagBerry13 said:


> To be fair, if Kim would've been a German tourist they might have gotten lucky. I know Americans (and Swedes for that matter) are very into credit cards but Germans for example tend to walk around with cash especially on vacation 'cause we don't trust credit cards. Hence them being very unpopular here. I don't know about the French but maybe they have a similar mentality - cash over credit cards. And since these were French robbers they maybe assumed rich celebrities have lots of cash on them.



I agree. I think it's anyone that isn't from America. My parents never use their credit cards. They always have cash on them and always use cash to purchase anything. From them I've adopted the "no credit card" policy too. I just don't want to take the risk of making a stupid mistake and drive myself to debt. Cash is always preferred... which is why the robbers probably were asking for that.


----------



## rockhollow

I also smell bs coming off this new story from the concierge - trying to say that social media had nothing to do with incident - and that is such a hot topic about Kim right now.

Kim had be going to France lots. I can't believe she doesn't know some french words, especially ones involving shopping, so that would be money and jewelry. A few words she must know.

I know the Kardashian/West's are shady and low, I come here to see and comment on how low. Faking this robbery is such a serious matter. Did they sink this low?
I just can't believe it was a real robbery - so much is wrong with the facts.
I wonder if we'll ever learn the truth?


----------



## Blogionistatv

KIM IS A LIAR


----------



## pukasonqo

maybe they just wanted to tie up the most desirable woman in (yeezy's) world
or PMK decided that a bondage tale won't do and they were after the family jewels


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Can anyone explain why after being recut, the diamonds would still be unusual and recognizable?
> 
> Couldn't they take the 20-carat diamond and cut it into approximately 6 and 7 carats each? That's still enormous and worth a lot of money, in fact, probably easier to sell than a 20-carat diamond.
> 
> By the way, if what the concierge is saying is accurate, I also wonder why the thieves would think Kim had a lot of cash at the hotel.


Well, the thieves must have heard the tales of Kim being a "working" girl.
Was she paid cash for escorting for the old dude in Vienna?
wouldn't it be a hoot if all the diamonds were fake to start with?


----------



## BagBerry13

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree. I think it's anyone that isn't from America. My parents never use their credit cards. They always have cash on them and always use cash to purchase anything. From them I've adopted the "no credit card" policy too. I just don't want to take the risk of making a stupid mistake and drive myself to debt. *Cash is always preferred*... which is why the robbers probably were asking for that.


True. The fact that here you get a discount if you pay high-priced goods in cash in a store confirms this. People rather trust the cash on the table than some plastic card. I paid my first MacBook Pro in cash.


----------



## mkr

rockhollow said:


> I also smell bs coming off this new story from the concierge - trying to say that social media had nothing to do with incident - and that is such a hot topic about Kim right now.
> 
> Kim had be going to France lots. I can't believe she doesn't know some french words, especially ones involving shopping, so that would be money and jewelry. A few words she must know.
> 
> I know the Kardashian/West's are shady and low, I come here to see and comment on how low. Faking this robbery is such a serious matter. Did they sink this low?
> I just can't believe it was a real robbery - so much is wrong with the facts.
> I wonder if we'll ever learn the truth?


I think you are over-estimating Kim.  She is too rich and fabulous to worry about word power.  The only french words she might know are "where are the cameras"


----------



## bag-mania

It appears things are back to normal. _KUWTK_ is in full production of next season's episodes and Kim has filmed indoor scenes over the last couple weeks.


----------



## mkr

So is the robbery going to be part of the story line?  If it isn't then this reality show isn't real.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Reading some of the comments I expected her to be in full hoochie attire for her first post robbery sighting, then I look at the pics and she's wearing a hoodie and slides...looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## Chagall

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Reading some of the comments I expected her to be in full hoochie attire for her first post robbery sighting, then I look at the pics and she's wearing a hoodie and slides...looks pretty normal to me.


Normal except she's not wearing pants.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chagall said:


> Normal except she's not wearing pants.



She might be wearing shorts underneath....but even if she wasn't, having your legs out is obscene now?


----------



## katie1221

ManilaMama said:


> Looks like they're re-spinning it so that Kim can segue back to social media.
> 
> It's like - look, see, Kim was not robbed because she posted that photo of the ring. The post and social media flaunts had nothing to do with it. So social media is okay after all - kinda thing.
> 
> Pfft.
> 
> Edit -- I just saw in the Khloe thread that Khloe just instagrammed a photo of her hand with a stack of diamond rings. (Alongside her BFs hand, which also had a giant bejeweled ring). So there you have it. They need validation to continue flaunting their bling.



The giant bejeweled ring the guy is wearing is his NBA championship ring which the Cavs received on Tuesday. Leave it to a K though to try and make that situation about them....


----------



## Chagall

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She might be wearing shorts underneath....but even if she wasn't, having your legs out is obscene now?


Usually in the real world, when you wear a top you also wear a bottom.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well if the top sufficiently covers your bottom what does it matter, lol? I shouldn't be surprised, tho. Its gets weird in this Kardashains threads...


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Reading some of the comments I expected her to be in full hoochie attire for her first post robbery sighting, then I look at the pics and she's wearing a hoodie and slides...looks pretty normal to me.


She's damned if she do and she's damned if she don't...simple


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> The concierge speaks...again.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Kim Kardashian Concierge Reveals New Robbery Details: 'They Weren't There for Jewels'*
> 
> Kim and the robbers had a hard time understanding one another because of the language barrier, and the mother of two initially thought they wanted her phones, Abdulrahman says.
> 
> "[The robber] said, 'I don't need phones' in French, [but] he doesn't understand English, and also she didn't understand French, and the guy was asking for money, money, money," he says. "She believed that they were there for her ring. She showed her hand ... there is no ring, and the guy is like, 'Where is the ring?' At the moment she gave him her ring -- it was on a table close to the floor -- she gave her ring to the guy ... and he put it in his pocket."
> 
> "'Where is money, money, money?" Abdulrahman says one of the men continued to demand. "For him, it was just a ring, I think ... he didn't stop asking for money."
> 
> *Abdulrahman says he had to tell the robbers Kim didn't have a lot of cash on her,* and that's when one of the robbers eventually asked for more jewels, which is when Abdulrahman says Kim handed him a jewelry box.
> 
> "They weren't there for jewels at first, they were there for money," Abdulrahman believes. "He put the jewels in his [backpack] and he left the bag open, that is why he lost some jewels and the gold in the hotel."
> 
> Kim's robbery investigation is ongoing, and no arrests have been made.
> 
> Abdulrahman's account contradicts speculation that the robbers were specifically after Kim's extensive jewelry collection she often showed off on social media, including her $4.5 million, 20-carat Lorraine Schwartz diamond engagement ring from husband Kanye West.
> 
> About 10 pieces of jewelry worth an estimated $11.2 million total were stolen from Kim, though jewelry appraiser Joseph DuMouchelle told ET earlier this month that the rarity and quality of the pieces will make it hard for the robbers to re-sell.
> 
> "These diamonds would be almost impossible to sell," DuMouchelle said. "It's not that they couldn't be sold, but they're challenging because of the size, the rarity, and because of the quality. If these come up and they resurface down the road, even if they're recut, there's always a good chance that someone would recognize the fact that they're so unusual that they should be investigated."
> 
> After the incident, Kim noticeably pulled back from social media, and has yet to make a statement about the robbery. However, she did attend Kanye's show at The Forum in Inglewood, California, on Tuesday night along with Kourtney and good friend Jonathan Cheban, marking her first public appearance since the robbery.
> 
> Tune in to ET on Thursday to hear Abdulrahman’s full first-hand account of Kim's reaction during the robbery, "She was screaming like hell.”
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/201328_kim_kardashian_concierge_reveals_new_robbery_details/


So, wait....How the *Concierge *know Kim didn't have money....


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> So, wait....How the *Concierge *know Kim didn't have money....



The concierge is making the most of his 15 minutes of fame. TMZ says he was shopping his story around for thousands of dollars. They must have passed on it, but I guess Entertainment Tonight paid him. It seems he really embellished his account to give them their money's worth.


----------



## knasarae

I saw a commercial last night that ET would have an "exclusive" interview with him today to reveal never before heard details.  Then they showed this short clip where the interviewer's wrists were banded with tape and she said "So she was tied up exactly like this?"  I just rolled my eyes and changed the channel.


----------



## Cocolo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well if the top sufficiently covers your bottom what does it matter, lol? I shouldn't be surprised, tho. Its gets weird in this Kardashains threads...


I would think that depends on a number of things.  If the top covers the bottom, do we even know she's not commando?  If she was wearing pants we can see, we wouldn't be wondering if she was out there sharing dna in public.

Oh,  and it so sounds like he's embellishing for us all to think "Ok, it wasn't the sharing, come on back Kim"  But maybe the first impression to not flaunt it so ferociously on Social Media isn't such a bad thing.  Or, the Concierge just wants more time in the spoitlight.


Edited by Cocolo because Now I censor myself.   You gots to be quick if you want to see it. lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well if the top sufficiently covers your bottom what does it matter, lol? I shouldn't be surprised, tho. Its gets weird in this Kardashains threads...



well, i was treated to what my gynaecologist and my brazilian waxer get to see when traveling in an escalator and the girl in front of me was wearing a tiny g string under her tee and no pants
lesson learned: i now have my eyes fixed on the floor


----------



## Chagall

Blogionistatv said:


> KIM IS A LIAR


I see you are a new member. Welcome to the purseforum. You will fit right in.​


----------



## berrydiva

Why does anyone want to know if someone is commando or not? There's a strange belief, in these threads, that one who goes commando is sitting on seats such that their bare butt and cooter are touching said seats. If folks believe this, you should stop using gyms ASAP because many women in there are going commando under their gym pants/shorts. Plus don't participate in any activity involving public transportation or places that the public can sit....surely at some point a woman or man have sat their commando selves on those seats.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Why does anyone want to know if someone is commando or not? There's a strange belief, in these threads, that one who goes commando is sitting on seats such that their bare butt and cooter are touching said seats. If folks believe this, you should stop using gyms ASAP because many women in there are going commando under their gym pants/shorts. Plus don't participate in any activity involving public transportation or places that the public can sit....surely at some point a woman or man have sat their commando selves on those seats.


WTH, are we talking about here?
There is a difference between someone who wears pants without underwear and someone who wears short skirt without undies!
Come on now, nobody wants to get in contact  with someone body fluids.,,, ew.
Was Kim wearing that hoodie without any underwear?
While She looks dumb and is obviously acting sad/depressed with her damned cone, I did not noticed that she was without a bottom....


----------



## terebina786

Are they trying to make this Kim and Beyoncé feud a thing? Maybe to take people's attention from the robbery.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Are they trying to make this Kim and Beyoncé feud a thing? Maybe to take people's attention from the robbery.


I don't know but if it's on I'll be front and center.


----------



## LemonDrop

The story is boring. She isn't leaving her house for ice cream enough. They need to come up with something to get us to click on.


----------



## Alexenjie

The body guard/concierge said the robbers did not speak English and Kim does not speak French, so he had no prior knowledge of whether she had cash in her apartment. He translated for Kim and the robbers. It makes sense to me.  I am no fan of Kim's but I have come to believe that she actually was robbed (especially after the tape of the 5 men coming and going from her hotel at the time of the robbery).


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> WTH, are we talking about here?
> There is a difference between someone who wears pants without underwear and someone who wears short skirt without undies!
> Come on now, nobody wants to get in contact  with someone body fluids.,,, ew.
> Was Kim wearing that hoodie without any underwear?
> While She looks dumb and is obviously acting sad/depressed with her damned cone, I did not noticed that she was without a bottom....


But who's leaving bodily fluids around. Like what's going on to make that happen? I don't know one person who goes commando that's sitting on seats such that their items are touching the seat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ This thread is home of the reach, lol. You know the drill, Berry. 

Whether you like it or not, chances are you're coming in contact with someone else's bodily fluids everyday, all day. Pretty much everything you touch has traces of a random on it so...


----------



## Florasun

Alexenjie said:


> The body guard/concierge said the robbers did not speak English and Kim does not speak French, so he had no prior knowledge of whether she had cash in her apartment. He translated for Kim and the robbers. It makes sense to me.  I am no fan of Kim's but I have come to believe that she actually was robbed (especially after the tape of the 5 men coming and going from her hotel at the time of the robbery).



I wonder if they used tu or vous.


----------



## baglover1973

thirsty is as thirsty does.....


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ This thread is home of the reach, lol. You know the drill, Berry.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, chances are you're coming in contact with someone else's bodily fluids everyday, all day. Pretty much everything you touch has traces of a random on it so...



i am a nurse so it is part of my daily grind


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> To be fair, if Kim would've been a German tourist they might have gotten lucky. I know Americans (and Swedes for that matter) are very into credit cards but Germans for example tend to walk around with cash especially on vacation 'cause we don't trust credit cards. Hence them being very unpopular here. I don't know about the French but maybe they have a similar mentality - cash over credit cards. And since these were French robbers they maybe assumed rich celebrities have lots of cash on them.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] True dat. Regarding the Germans don't trust cards! Still so many places don't accept card. In the meantime in Sweden, it's difficult to find a gas station that accepts cash.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree. I think it's anyone that isn't from America. My parents never use their credit cards. They always have cash on them and always use cash to purchase anything. From them I've adopted the "no credit card" policy too. I just don't want to take the risk of making a stupid mistake and drive myself to debt. Cash is always preferred... which is why the robbers probably were asking for that.



In Germany we have debit cards. You can use them to pay but only if you have money in your bank account.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> But who's leaving bodily fluids around. Like what's going on to make that happen? I don't know one person who goes commando that's sitting on seats such that their items are touching the seat.



I never thought about getting in contact with body fluids until the purseforum and a gross report from inside edition about dirty sheets in hotels. 
It is taking a risk to be sitting anywhere without any fabric, imo.
Can you imagine sitting on the subway car with your ladies part touching the seat? 
Even in a car service for that matter....


----------



## Florasun

limom said:


> I never thought about getting in contact with body fluids until the purseforum and a gross report from inside edition about dirty sheets in hotels.
> It is taking a risk to be sitting anywhere without any fabric, imo.
> Can you imagine sitting on the subway car with your ladies part touching the seat?
> Even in a car service for that matter....


Ewww. Thanks for the mental image. As if I wasn't germophobic enough. Now I want to carry a big stack of Clorox wipes around with me.


----------



## Florasun

My pet theory of the day is she is laying low because if she and Kanye make a big stink about the robbery the French police might dig in harder and uncover the actual fraud. She had to play the poor, traumatized victim who just wants to go home; they wont be able to question her as easily now that she is here. I wonder if they can extradite her or Kanye and how soon we will see either of them back in France.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ This thread is home of the reach, lol. You know the drill, Berry.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, chances are you're coming in contact with someone else's bodily fluids everyday, all day. Pretty much everything you touch has traces of a random on it so...



This.  Like sometimes I can't with the reaching in this thread.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

I prefer this "going to get an ice cream" look more


----------



## Yoshi1296

dangerouscurves said:


> In Germany we have debit cards. You can use them to pay but only if you have money in your bank account.



Yeah we have that too. It's usually associated with "cash" since it has to do with the cash in your bank account.


----------



## Irishgal

Am I the only person here who does not slather on a MAC force field of make up to go get ice cream?


----------



## Chagall

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I prefer this "going to get an ice cream" look more
> View attachment 3505730


I never see anyone with this heavy heavy makeup during the daytime (or much at night either) false lashes and all, and definitely not in an ice cream place.


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> Am I the only person here who does not slather on a MAC force field of make up to go get ice cream?



seriously? 
no make up to go for ice cream? you need an intervention!


----------



## Irishgal

pukasonqo said:


> seriously?
> no make up to go for ice cream? you need an intervention!



I know [emoji37]
I've failed Kardashain Kollege Kourses on "makeup for everyday pap walks".


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> I know [emoji37]
> I've failed Kardashain Kollege Kourses on "makeup for everyday pap walks".


You are not alone Doll!


----------



## rockhollow

I hope that Kim comes out of hiding soon, so we can discuss something else instead of body fluids, and how to avoid them. I'm soon going to be afraid to go out and sit anywhere.
Come out Kim!


----------



## mkr

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I prefer this "going to get an ice cream" look more
> View attachment 3505730


Geez she's never even looked at Kanye like that!


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> Am I the only person here who does not slather on a MAC force field of make up to go get ice cream?


Yes.


----------



## mkr

You can always go back and read about bidets if you're bored.


----------



## terebina786

Some of y'all would think I spackle make up on every day LOL.


----------



## tweegy

Alexenjie said:


> The body guard/concierge said the robbers did not speak English and Kim does not speak French, so he had no prior knowledge of whether she had cash in her apartment. He translated for Kim and the robbers. It makes sense to me.  I am no fan of Kim's but I have come to believe that she actually was robbed (especially after the tape of the 5 men coming and going from her hotel at the time of the robbery).



I also believe she was robbed. But my eye is on the concierge as a suspect from day uno of this ... so that's why I asked how he knew...


----------



## White Orchid

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I prefer this "going to get an ice cream" look more
> View attachment 3505730


My sordid mind wants to say so much about this photo but Imma behave


----------



## ManilaMama

Good morning from Asia! I'm here and I'm not gonna be lazy so let me post some vintage proof of her love for ice cream, in case some of you have doubts.. 







Yawn. There were more but I got bored so let's just look at her old face, I mean, old photos. 

Personally, I prefer cake.


----------



## mkr

White cake!  Not yellow cake.  White cake. I don't care for ice cream either.  Although I do like orange sherbet.


----------



## ManilaMama

Girl.. I love cake. Fluffy cake. Sponge cake. All kinds. 

What I dislike are those fancy modern cakes that are actually just some sort of molded mousse. They're so deceiving. You spend a ton of money for a small tiny cake and when you slice it, it's like slicing thick icing. Know what I mean? 

As for ice cream.. I can live without it. But if I had to choose I would go with soft serve ice cream over the "better" full-cream ones. 

Gosh I'm a cheap dessert date. [emoji23]


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> Girl.. I love cake. Fluffy cake. Sponge cake. All kinds.
> 
> What I dislike are those fancy modern cakes that are actually just some sort of molded mousse. They're so deceiving. You spend a ton of money for a small tiny cake and when you slice it, it's like slicing thick icing. Know what I mean?
> 
> As for ice cream.. I can live without it. But if I had to choose I would go with soft serve ice cream over the "better" full-cream ones.
> 
> Gosh I'm a cheap dessert date. [emoji23]



Soft serve twist on a regular cone.  Those waffle cones just don't do it for me,.


----------



## Oryx816

I'm just waking up and delighted to see some interesting conversation in this thread!

As for ice cream, are there any other fans of the Dole pineapple soft serve?  They have it in Hawaii and at Disney.  [emoji7]


----------



## Chagall

ManilaMama said:


> Good morning from Asia! I'm here and I'm not gonna be lazy so let me post some vintage proof of her love for ice cream, in case some of you have doubts..
> 
> View attachment 3506134
> View attachment 3506135
> View attachment 3506136
> View attachment 3506137
> 
> 
> Yawn. There were more but I got bored so let's just look at her old face, I mean, old photos.
> 
> Personally, I prefer cake.


Personally I prefer her old face.


----------



## mkr

That last pic of her was her at her best.

But dayum did she really need to get a triple cone with sprinkles?


----------



## Oryx816

Chagall said:


> Personally I prefer her old face.



Which one?  I prefer the face she had when she was with the Hump.  She should get that face again.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Cake > ice cream

Apparently, Kim has always loved sprinkles.


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> Which one?  I prefer the face she had when she was with the Hump.  She should get that face again.


She was naturally pretty then. It's such a shame she felt the need to have all the ps.


----------



## ManilaMama

Yup her face with Hump was really cute. I liked that too. 

And dole soft serve is bomb!! [emoji173]️


----------



## mkr

All I know is she looked bad when she was with Ray J and she looks bad now.  Anything in between is better.

Red Velvet Cake with the cream cheese icing.


----------



## rockhollow

mmmmm - ice cream, good topic. 
I've never seen an ice cream I didn't like. When it's hot's ice cream is the bomb.
Although if it's really, really hot, popsicles are the way to go.



Throwback Friday Ice Cream


----------



## rockhollow

I have so many ice cream comments, but so few of them would be allowed here.


----------



## ManilaMama

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3506199
> 
> I have so many ice cream comments, but so few of them would be allowed here.



What questionable ice cream comments can you have regarding Kim K, I wonder!






I simply cannot believe how many ice cream pap photos she has..


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm dying why does she have so many ice cream pap photos lololol!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Hell, if I had a "dentist" on call, I'd have an ice cream every day.  

Instead of just having it on days when I walk more than five miles.


----------



## Deco

As a predictable extension of my general lactose-philia, I looooooove ice cream, especially soft serve.  Why is it so difficult to find real soft serve (not DQ)?
I'd like cake more if it weren't for icing.  I hate all icing, and fondant.  Anything they wrap cake and top cupcakes with... blech.  That's why I prefer strawberry shortcake.  No icing.


----------



## cdtracing

I never met an ice cream I didn't like!!  I love it all...shoppe, soft serve, homemade, sandwiches, cones, bowls, sundaes, shakes, floats, ect!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Decophile said:


> As a predictable extension of my general lactose-philia, I looooooove ice cream, especially soft serve.  Why is it so difficult to find real soft serve (not DQ)?
> I'd like cake more if it weren't for icing.  I hate all icing, and fondant.  Anything they wrap cake and top cupcakes with... blech.  That's why I prefer strawberry shortcake.  No icing.



Best birthday cake I ever had was a strawberry shortcake at Wrigley Mansion - It looked extravagant as all get out, but rather than lard or treacle, they used a thin layer of whipped cream (chilled to keep the shape); sponge cake (I really hate when they ruin a good SSC with angel food) and fresh strawberries only lightly sugared...  bliss...

Worst was Sprinkles Cupcakes.  I appreciated the thought, but the cupcakes were a bit stale, and the frosting - blech!   The taste of the frosting isn't bad - but the amount of it... why not hook up a sugar IV?


----------



## Deco

Vintage Leather said:


> Best birthday cake I ever had was a strawberry shortcake at Wrigley Mansion - It looked extravagant as all get out, but rather than lard or treacle, they used a thin layer of whipped cream (chilled to keep the shape); sponge cake (I really hate when they ruin a good SSC with angel food) and fresh strawberries only lightly sugared...  bliss...
> 
> Worst was Sprinkles Cupcakes.  I appreciated the thought, but the cupcakes were a bit stale, and the frosting - blech!   The taste of the frosting isn't bad - but the amount of it... why not hook up a sugar IV?


I thought strawberry shortcake was always just pound/angle food cake, fresh strawberries, and real whipped cream.  And you're right about the volume of frosting is frequently excessive.  I don't think I would have developed an aversion to it if it was smeared on like how you butter toast . 
I think desserts in the US are much sweeter than desserts elsewhere.


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> As a predictable extension of my general lactose-philia, I looooooove ice cream, especially soft serve.  Why is it so difficult to find real soft serve (not DQ)?
> I'd like cake more if it weren't for icing.  I hate all icing, and fondant.  Anything they wrap cake and top cupcakes with... blech.  That's why I prefer strawberry shortcake.  No icing.



The best cake I ever had was devil's food chocolate cake with divinity icing.  It was glorious!!!  My ex-mother in law use to make it for me for my birthday.  I don't care for store icing on cupcakes & such...just to sweet & is it's made with Crisco, too greasy.
And my Mama makes a Peach shortcake that's to die for.  She cooks the fresh peaches in a little water & sugar just enough to make the juice & spoons it over homemade sponge cake & tops with it with real whipped cream!!


----------



## Jayne1

Chagall said:


> She was naturally pretty then. It's such a shame she felt the need to have all the ps.


Naturally pretty?  I wouldn't  go that far.  

Unless you meant, her Hump face was more natural looking and pretty, but at that point she already had many procedures.

Was this her natural face?  Anyone know?


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> I never met an ice cream I didn't like!!  I love it all...shoppe, soft serve, homemade, sandwiches, cones, bowls, sundaes, shakes, floats, ect!!


Me too!  I make my own ice cream too.  Just stuff I make up without following any recipes.  The ingredients I use are sweet enough that I never have to add even a single grain of sugar or syrup. The fan favorites are my pomegranate ice cream, that actually tastes like pomegranate because i make it with pure pomegranate powder and no other fruit, and my Zinfandel + prune ice cream. My friends tell me I should quit my job and sell my ice creams.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> The best cake I ever had was devil's food chocolate cake with divinity icing.  It was glorious!!!  My ex-mother in law use to make it for me for my birthday.  I don't care for store icing on cupcakes & such...just to sweet & is it's made with Crisco, too greasy.
> And my Mama makes a Peach shortcake that's to die for.  She cooks the fresh peaches in a little water & sugar just enough to make the juice & spoons it over homemade sponge cake & tops with it with real whipped cream!!


 peach shortcake 

What is divinity icing?


----------



## Yoshi1296

cdtracing said:


> I never met an ice cream I didn't like!!  I love it all...shoppe, soft serve, homemade, sandwiches, cones, bowls, sundaes, shakes, floats, ect!!



Same here!! Ice cream is the best!!


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> I thought strawberry shortcake was always just pound/angle food cake, fresh strawberries, and real whipped cream.  And you're right about the volume of frosting is frequently excessive.  I don't think I would have developed an aversion to it if it was smeared on like how you butter toast .
> I think desserts in the US are much sweeter than desserts elsewhere.



I like a simple cake too and hate the fondant wrapped cakes as well.  They look pretty but no thanks.

Generally desserts in the US are sweeter but then I moved to Thailand where the sugar consumption is off the charts!  They even add sugar to noodles, and fruit!  Yes, fruit!  I often buy cut up fruit from vendors for my daughter and her soccer team, and they always offer me packets of sugar which I decline. [emoji15] 

When a foreigner gets coffee (especially iced) here they often ask or assume we want it without sugar, because they are so accustomed to the reaction we have when we taste it the way they like it.  I always tell them to give me a little less than half of how they make it for a Thai.  Just for reference, I use about 2.5 to 3 sugars for a latte, so I like my coffee sweet.  Now think about how sweet that is when you more than double it!  [emoji13]


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> peach shortcake
> 
> What is divinity icing?



Have you ever had divinity candy???  It's made like that but cooked & beat only long enough that it's smooth & firm but doesn't set up.  It's spread over the cake.  My Ex MIL would use it between the layers, then poke holes in the top of the cake so when she iced the cake, some of the icing would fill in the holes.  It's made with corn syrup & sugar that's cooked to a certain temp then mixed into beaten egg whites to the right consistency.  Add pecans & spread on the cake.  I haven't made divinity in years...I would have to look up the recipe for all the ingredients.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't care for the fondant wrapped cakes, either.  They're beautiful cakes & I seen some gorgeous cakes from bakeries but I never cared to eat them.  I would usually just eat the cake & leave the icing.


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> I like a simple cake too and hate the fondant wrapped cakes as well.  They look pretty but no thanks.
> 
> Generally desserts in the US are sweeter but then I moved to Thailand where the sugar consumption is off the charts!  They even add sugar to noodles, and fruit!  Yes, fruit!  I often buy cut up fruit from vendors for my daughter and her soccer team, and they always offer me packets of sugar which I decline. [emoji15]
> 
> When a foreigner gets coffee (especially iced) here they often ask or assume we want it without sugar, because they are so accustomed to the reaction we have when we taste it the way they like it.  I always tell them to give me a little less than half of how they make it for a Thai.  Just for reference, I use about 2.5 to 3 sugars for a latte, so I like my coffee sweet.  Now think about how sweet that is when you more than double it!  [emoji13]


I'm surprised anyone beats the US in sugar consumption.  I know about the Thai coffee.  it is super sweet! And maybe the version I've tried in the US is toned down for us 
I'm originally from Iran, and they throw salt on everything.  Fruit, yoghurt....  I shouldn't say "they". I'm guilty of it too . That pomegranate ice cream I mentioned?  Yep, it's got salt. Doesn't taste salty, but it does intensify the pomegranate flavor.  We eat pomegranate with salt.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Have you ever had divinity candy???  It's made like that but cooked & beat only long enough that it's smooth & firm but doesn't set up.  It's spread over the cake.  My Ex MIL would use it between the layers, then poke holes in the top of the cake so when she iced the cake, some of the icing would fill in the holes.  It's made with corn syrup & sugar that's cooked to a certain temp then mixed into beaten egg whites to the right consistency.  Add pecans & spread on the cake.  I haven't made divinity in years...I would have to look up the recipe for all the ingredients.


No, haven't even heard of divinity.  But you described it pretty well.  Good idea about poking holes in the cake to make the icing seep through.


----------



## Deco

WO, are you proud of us?  Are we doing good?  
We're just agreeing with Kim, since she clearly loves her some ice cream.  Or she just loves being papped while licking and swallowing ice cream cones.


----------



## Chagall

Jayne1 said:


> Naturally pretty?  I wouldn't  go that far.
> 
> Unless you meant, her Hump face was more natural looking and pretty, but at that point she already had many procedures.
> 
> Was this her natural face?  Anyone know?
> View attachment 3506228


I thought she was pre ps in that picture and if so she was naturally pretty.


----------



## LemonDrop

OMG ! She freakin s ice cream doesn't she?


----------



## White Orchid

ManilaMama said:


> What questionable ice cream comments can you have regarding Kim K, I wonder!
> 
> View attachment 3506202
> 
> View attachment 3506203
> 
> 
> I simply cannot believe how many ice cream pap photos she has..
> 
> View attachment 3506204


And with all that practice, you'd think she...

Oh, never mind


----------



## cdtracing

Can't say as I blame her for liking ice cream....but in those pics of her, she looks like she's practicing her BJ techniques.


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> I'm surprised anyone beats the US in sugar consumption.  I know about the Thai coffee.  it is super sweet! And maybe the version I've tried in the US is toned down for us
> I'm originally from Iran, and they throw salt on everything.  Fruit, yoghurt....  I shouldn't say "they". I'm guilty of it too . That pomegranate ice cream I mentioned?  Yep, it's got salt. Doesn't taste salty, but it does intensify the pomegranate flavor.  We eat pomegranate with salt.



Yes, the rates of obesity and diabetes are rising at alarming rates here; it's very sad.  As for Thai coffee in the US, yes, it is definitely toned down.  

I didn't know you were Iranian!  Well, I can just drop this sweet talk right now and move on to āsh soup!  

I love pomegranate so I will try it with salt.  I imagine it is to intensify the flavor, much like melon with prosciutto.

*Oh, I haven't thrown in a thought about Kim in awhile here....do you think Kim eats her pomegranate with salt or does she add more sugar?


----------



## Oryx816

cdtracing said:


> Can't say as I blame her for liking ice cream....but in those pics of her, she looks like she's practicing her BJ techniques.



Whoa!  To the corner!  We have all been so good today, even WO has danced around it so skillfully and with such uncharacteristic restraint.  [emoji6]

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

You are slaying me today ladies! [emoji8]

Oops, I forgot Yoshi--gentleman too! [emoji8]


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> That last pic of her was her at her best.
> 
> But dayum did she really need to get a triple cone with sprinkles?


Why not go for the triple cone with sprinkles she's just going to have it sucked out later. If anything she should get props for sticking to only one topping lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Narcissist

ManilaMama said:


> Meh. I bet she gets a RUSH out of those moments. It may seem horrid to us but to narcissistic folks who crave attention - this may just be one of the great parts of her day! [emoji12] Why else would they even call paps to begin with? This family is not a side-door, quick escape kind of family. They seem to adore their pap walk and their ridiculous attempt at feigning discomfort.
> 
> Imagine being Kim K and walking out of restaurant and NOT seeing paparazzi... .. .. I can imagine her freaking out and feeling insignificant if that ever happens!



I think you are right  Kim is a good example of a covert narcissist and Kanye is the textbook overt narcissist.


----------



## V0N1B2

ManilaMama said:


> Good morning from Asia! I'm here and I'm not gonna be lazy so let me post some vintage proof of her love for ice cream, in case some of you have doubts..
> View attachment 3506134
> View attachment 3506135
> View attachment 3506136
> View attachment 3506137
> 
> Yawn. There were more but I got bored so let's just look at her old face, I mean, old photos.
> Personally, I prefer cake.


Ah yes, I remember when Kim carried a purse. Now you only ever see her with a phone in her hand. (it's not just me that notices that she rarely carries a purse anymore, is it?)


----------



## V0N1B2

cdtracing said:


> Have you ever had divinity candy???  It's made like that but cooked & beat only long enough that it's smooth & firm but doesn't set up.  It's spread over the cake.  My Ex MIL would use it between the layers, then poke holes in the top of the cake so when she iced the cake, some of the icing would fill in the holes.  It's made with corn syrup & sugar that's cooked to a certain temp then mixed into beaten egg whites to the right consistency.  Add pecans & spread on the cake.  I haven't made divinity in years...I would have to look up the recipe for all the ingredients.


I got a cavity just reading this .



Decophile said:


> That pomegranate ice cream I mentioned?  Yep, it's got salt. Doesn't taste salty, but it does intensify the pomegranate flavor.  *We eat pomegranate with salt.*


 BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> All I know is she looked bad when she was with Ray J and she looks bad now.  Anything in between is better.
> 
> Red Velvet Cake with the cream cheese icing.


ITA! Her RAY J face was meh BUT it was similar to her God given face  which was ACK. Now, her PS face is ACK!!!.  In Kim's case, it's 2 steps forward 2 steps back. Bless her heart.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Naturally pretty?  I wouldn't  go that far.
> 
> Unless you meant, her Hump face was more natural looking and pretty, but at that point she already had many procedures.
> 
> Was this her natural face?  Anyone know?
> View attachment 3506228



Love the reminders of the face she was born with. No wonder she couldn't wait to change it. I'm sure PMK was the first to suggest all the things that needed fixing.


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> WO, are you proud of us?  Are we doing good?
> We're just agreeing with Kim, since she clearly loves her some ice cream.  Or she just loves being papped while licking and swallowing ice cream cones.


----------



## VickyB

V0N1B2 said:


> Ah yes, I remember when Kim carried a purse. Now you only ever see her with a phone in her hand. (it's not just me that notices that she rarely carries a purse anymore, is it?)



All that other stuff she carried in her purse she now carries in her a$$.


----------



## mkr

I 

This is pretty close as we'll probably find pre-PS.  She started so young at it you have to go back to like 14 years old for her truly natural look.


----------



## Vintage Leather

The thing is - KK was born naturally pretty.  I'm talking real-people standards, pretty.  
Kim circa 1996 was pretty and with her gene pool we know she must have been smart.  We might have liked her if she wasn't slightly vapid. 

I'm not saying she was gorgeous.  She wasn't "Break the Internet" - but she was pretty.  A touch of plastic surgery did help to refine her best features. But Koko didn't have the self-confidence and discipline to stop.
And over the last fifteen years, the vapidity as slowly eaten away her natural intelligence and looks until all we see is the jejune


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> Whoa!  To the corner!  We have all been so good today, even WO has danced around it so skillfully and with such uncharacteristic restraint.  [emoji6]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> You are slaying me today ladies! [emoji8]
> 
> Oops, I forgot Yoshi--gentleman too! [emoji8]


I knew I was going to the corner!! 
Sometimes, I just can't help myself!  
Off to the corner I go.


----------



## Oryx816

cdtracing said:


> I knew I was going to the corner!!
> Sometimes, I just can't help myself!
> Off to the corner I go.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] The Ks are such generous targets!  Always feeding us material!

[emoji509]


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> I got a cavity just reading this .
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!


Technically, given that Iranians are the original pomegranate eaters, not putting salt on them is apostasy. But blasphemy?  Yeah, probably. Adulterating what nature made perfect. 

Now if people would stop pouring sugar or everything, I'd be much happier. There's sugar in everything. I'm always searching for dried fruit, especially tarts ones, and can't find them without sugar. That sucks.


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> Yes, the rates of obesity and diabetes are rising at alarming rates here; it's very sad.  As for Thai coffee in the US, yes, it is definitely toned down.
> 
> I didn't know you were Iranian!  Well, I can just drop this sweet talk right now and move on to āsh soup!
> 
> I love pomegranate so I will try it with salt.  I imagine it is to intensify the flavor, much like melon with prosciutto.
> 
> *Oh, I haven't thrown in a thought about Kim in awhile here....do you think Kim eats her pomegranate with salt or does she add more sugar?


You know ash! 

Iranians definitely have more of a salty and sour tooth. The things we eat as snacks growing up (and still do) surprises many people. You must be familiar with tamarind, right?  Iranian kids eat tamarind paste made with a little salt. Not sugar. Salt. It's super tart and a slight bit salty. Also fruit leathers without any added sugar. The more tart the fruit the better. Sour plums.  Sour cherries. Tamarind. Some other tart fruit that I've never found in the US, like cornelian cherries. Much healthier than sweets but shocking to most kid's palates unless they're raised with it.
Kim probably doesn't know what a pomegranate is. If she can't be photographed licking it on a stick, it's not on her radar.


----------



## WishList986

Decophile said:


> Me too!  I make my own ice cream too.  Just stuff I make up without following any recipes.  The ingredients I use are sweet enough that I never have to add even a single grain of sugar or syrup. The fan favorites are my pomegranate ice cream, that actually tastes like pomegranate because i make it with pure pomegranate powder and no other fruit, and my Zinfandel + prune ice cream. My friends tell me I should quit my job and sell my ice creams.


Ice cream party at your place??


----------



## AECornell

Now you guys got me obsessing about Graeter's black raspberry chocolate chip and I don't live in the US anymore so I can't have it [emoji24]


----------



## terebina786

I just picked up Talenti'a Black Raspberry and chocolate chip gelato and it's heavennnnnnn!

Kim was naturally pretty, she just needed a better MUA.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Speaking of cake...anyone a fan of carrot cake? I'm obsessed with carrot cake!!! We need a thread about cakes and ice cream asap.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> You know ash!
> 
> Iranians definitely have more of a salty and sour tooth. The things we eat as snacks growing up (and still do) surprises many people. You must be familiar with tamarind, right?  Iranian kids eat tamarind paste made with a little salt. Not sugar. Salt. It's super tart and a slight bit salty. Also fruit leathers without any added sugar. The more tart the fruit the better. Sour plums.  Sour cherries. Tamarind. Some other tart fruit that I've never found in the US, like cornelian cherries. Much healthier than sweets but shocking to most kid's palates unless they're raised with it.
> Kim probably doesn't know what a pomegranate is. If she can't be photographed licking it on a stick, it's not on her radar.



I'm more of a salty and sour tooth as well.  I put salt on just about everything.  I love green olives and I probably like dirty martinis because of them.  I put salt on apples and watermelon.  I'll have to try it on pomegranate.  The one thing I salt that gags people is cheese.  All cheese.  Cheese is my favorite food.  Salt on cheese is even better.


----------



## mkr

Yoshi1296 said:


> Speaking of cake...anyone a fan of carrot cake? I'm obsessed with carrot cake!!! We need a thread about cakes and ice cream asap.


I like cake but can only handle about 2 bites of carrot cake. That's possibly the sweetest thing I ever tasted.  I'm not big on sweets, I prefer potato chips, french fries, cuz you know, they have salt.


----------



## V0N1B2

Decophile said:


> Technically, given that Iranians are the original pomegranate eaters, not putting salt on them is apostasy. But blasphemy?  Yeah, probably. Adulterating what nature made perfect.
> 
> Now if people would stop pouring sugar or everything, I'd be much happier. There's sugar in everything. I'm always searching for dried fruit, especially tarts ones, and can't find them without sugar. That sucks.


You need a food dehydrator. I bought one to make beet chips 
You can make your own dried fruit without all the added crap.
Khoheshmekkonem. (phonetic spelling)
I know like four Persian (Farsi?) phrases/words and use them every chance I get - that's one of them.

PS: Oh erm... I mean, I wonder if Kim has a food dehydrator?


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> I'm more of a salty and sour tooth as well.  I put salt on just about everything.  I love green olives and I probably like dirty martinis because of them.  I put salt on apples and watermelon.  I'll have to try it on pomegranate.  The one thing I salt that gags people is cheese.  All cheese.  Cheese is my favorite food.  Salt on cheese is even better.


I love cheese too.  All dairy products, actually.  Some cheeses are already high in sodium, but it doesn't gross me out to know you salt cheese.  I definitely salt (and pepper) cottage cheese.  I also put salt on watermelon.  I love a salty sour watermelon, which is why I put it in salads.  Same with strawberries.   They're great with salt and in salads.  I'll take store bought frozen strawberries and salt them and eat them semi frozen.

For the ice cream lovers, if you're adventurous or like a more exotic flavor, Persian and Indian ice creams are both divine.  Persian ice cream is made with saffron and rose water, with little nuggets of pure frozen heavy cream thrown in.  The texture of the ice cream is a bit stretchy, achieved by sahlab, which is a natural thickener, I believe derived from some kind of flower (I want to say orchid, maybe even white ones!).  Then in the stretchy creamy texture you hit a nugget of pure heavy cream.  Heaven!  Then there's Indian ice cream, kulfi, which I love more than life.  It has cardamom in it, made with condensed milk, and frequently pistachio or mango flavored.  It's not a whipped/churned ice cream, so it's a dense, frozen block of yumminess.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Decophile said:


> I love cheese too.  All dairy products, actually.  Some cheeses are already high in sodium, but it doesn't gross me out to know you salt cheese.  I definitely salt (and pepper) cottage cheese.  I also put salt on watermelon.  I love a salty sour watermelon, which is why I put it in salads.  Same with strawberries.   They're great with salt and in salads.  I'll take store bought frozen strawberries and salt them and eat them semi frozen.
> 
> For the ice cream lovers, if you're adventurous or like a more exotic flavor, Persian and Indian ice creams are both divine.  Persian ice cream is made with saffron and rose water, with little nuggets of pure frozen heavy cream thrown in.  The texture of the ice cream is a bit stretchy, achieved by sahlab, which is a natural thickener, I believe derived from some kind of flower (I want to say orchid, maybe even white ones!).  Then in the stretchy creamy texture you hit a nugget of pure heavy cream.  Heaven!  Then there's Indian ice cream, kulfi, which I love more than life.  It has cardamom in it, made with condensed milk, and frequently pistachio or mango flavored.  It's not a whipped/churned ice cream, so it's a dense, frozen block of yumminess.



Oh I love putting salt and pepper on my cottage cheese as well! 

A thing I do is instead of butter, I put lemon, salt, and red pepper on corn, it's very sour, salty, and spicy, but the sweetness of the corn really makes it taste amazing!!! And I also put a little bit of salt on apple slices.

As an Indian myself I can confirm that kulfi is AMAZING!! You actually just reminded me that I have some kulfi in the freezer right now!! Hehe!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

mkr said:


> I like cake but can only handle about 2 bites of carrot cake. That's possibly the sweetest thing I ever tasted.  I'm not big on sweets, I prefer potato chips, french fries, cuz you know, they have salt.



I am more of a salt person too but I find that carrot cake is a lot less sweet to me compared to other cakes I've eaten which is why I love it so much.


----------



## rockhollow

Yoshi1296 said:


> I am more of a salt person too but I find that carrot cake is a lot less sweet to me compared to other cakes I've eaten which is why I love it so much.



I used to own an Organic Coffee Shop/Cafe and used to make the best flourless Carrot cake with a cream cheese icing.
It was fabulous, not to sweet, but moist. It was always one of my best sellers, just behind my Gluten-free Brownies.
I sadly don't make it much anymore since retiring, the last thing I need to eat is a whole carrot cake.


----------



## Deco

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh I love putting salt and pepper on my cottage cheese as well!
> 
> A thing I do is instead of butter, I put lemon, salt, and red pepper on corn, it's very sour, salty, and spicy, but the sweetness of the corn really makes it taste amazing!!! And I also put a little bit of salt on apple slices.
> 
> As an Indian myself I can confirm that kulfi is AMAZING!! You actually just reminded me that I have some kulfi in the freezer right now!! Hehe!!


That popcorn idea sounds right up my alley!  Gonna have to try that. 

Is your kulfi home made?  Either way, I'm greeeeeeeeeeen with envy. So hard to find good kulfi in Denver.


----------



## mkr

Googling kulfi....


----------



## Deco

rockhollow said:


> I used to own an Organic Coffee Shop/Cafe and used to make the best flourless Carrot cake with a cream cheese icing.
> It was fabulous, not to sweet, but moist. It was always one of my best sellers, just behind my Gluten-free Brownies.
> I sadly don't make it much anymore since retiring, the last thing I need to eat is a whole carrot cake.


Party's at your house!  I'll bring the ice cream.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Googling kulfi....


This bish be so white, lol


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> You need a food dehydrator. I bought one to make beet chips
> You can make your own dried fruit without all the added crap.
> Khoheshmekkonem. (phonetic spelling)
> I know like four Persian (Farsi?) phrases/words and use them every chance I get - that's one of them.
> 
> PS: Oh erm... I mean, I wonder if Kim has a food dehydrator?


Dehydrator is a great idea but there are some fruits that I can't find fresh. I only happen upon them when I see them in the dried fruit bins in the store. Like tart cherries. I don't know where to find tart cherries, other than marinated in sugar and  sold dried at Whole Foods. 

Bust out the rest of your Persian any chance you get. I'll get you!


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> I love cheese too.  All dairy products, actually.  Some cheeses are already high in sodium, but it doesn't gross me out to know you salt cheese.  I definitely salt (and pepper) cottage cheese.  I also put salt on watermelon.  I love a salty sour watermelon, which is why I put it in salads.  Same with strawberries.   They're great with salt and in salads.  I'll take store bought frozen strawberries and salt them and eat them semi frozen.
> 
> For the ice cream lovers, if you're adventurous or like a more exotic flavor, Persian and Indian ice creams are both divine.  Persian ice cream is made with saffron and rose water, with little nuggets of pure frozen heavy cream thrown in.  The texture of the ice cream is a bit stretchy, achieved by sahlab, which is a natural thickener, I believe derived from some kind of flower (I want to say orchid, maybe even white ones!).  Then in the stretchy creamy texture you hit a nugget of pure heavy cream.  Heaven!  Then there's Indian ice cream, kulfi, which I love more than life.  It has cardamom in it, made with condensed milk, and frequently pistachio or mango flavored.  It's not a whipped/churned ice cream, so it's a dense, frozen block of yumminess.


You sound so Arab   My friend is obsessed with those small green plumbs - you know, the unripened ones?  She makes her son climb trees to get them.  Last time I was over, she had a bowl of them.  She and her kids put salt on them and to her it's like heaven on Earth, with the almost X-rated sounds she makes when devouring them.

As for me, they just taste like sour fruit, with some added salt


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> This bish be so white, lol


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


>


Oh ex-squeeze me, but even Aliens know what Kulfi is


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Oh ex-squeeze me, but even Aliens know what Kulfi is








 Oh no you di'int.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Oh no you di'int.


Bish, don't make me smack you!


----------



## mkr

I've never heard of a lot of things.  I've lived in the middle of nowhere for 10 years now.  Loving it but when I go to the grocery store I'm kind of like wtf is that?  My husband works in the city so he's a little more refined than I am.  It's bad enough that when I make tiramisu he has to go to a store near work to get my mascarpone cheese.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I've never heard of a lot of things.  I've lived in the middle of nowhere for 10 years now.  Loving it but when I go to the grocery store I'm kind of like wtf is that?  My husband works in the city so he's a little more refined than I am.  It's bad enough that when I make tiramisu he has to go to a store near work to get my mascarpone cheese.


----------



## Demi8

V0N1B2 said:


> You need a food dehydrator.



Omg, I read this as 'foot dehydrator,' lol! 

I googled this right away, wondering if i could temporarily dehydrate my feet for a pair of snug shoes.


----------



## mkr

Demi8 said:


> Omg, I read this as 'foot dehydrator,' lol!
> 
> I googled this right away, wondering if i could temporarily dehydrate my feet for a pair of snug shoes.



Um, welcome to TPF!  You're gonna fit right in!


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


>



I know you love me.


----------



## Demi8

mkr said:


> Um, welcome to TPF!  You're gonna fit right in!



Lol, and thank you!


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> You sound so Arab   My friend is obsessed with those small green plumbs - you know, the unripened ones?  She makes her son climb trees to get them.  Last time I was over, she had a bowl of them.  She and her kids put salt on them and to her it's like heaven on Earth, with the almost X-rated sounds she makes when devouring them.
> 
> As for me, they just taste like sour fruit, with some added salt


ummmm, more like your Arab friends sound so Persian .  

Ask them if they can top this.  Persians eat super under ripe, baby almonds. They're like practically almond embryos.  All fuzzy green on the outside, no hard membranes or shells formed in the inside.  Tastes like juicy, tart grass.  I love them to death.  And yes, we eat them damn green plums too .  I love them but all the acid is death to your enamels.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> ummmm, more like your Arab friends sound so Persian .
> 
> Ask them if they can top this.  Persians eat super under ripe, baby almonds. They're like practically almond embryos.  All fuzzy green on the outside, no hard membranes or shells formed in the inside.  Tastes like juicy, tart grass.  I love them to death.  And yes, we eat them damn green plums too .  I love them but all the acid is death to your enamels.



Um, I didn't say that.  That's weird.  You quoted Orchid but it says it's from me.  Not a problem or anything, just sayin'.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Um, I didn't say that.  That's weird.  You quoted Orchid but it says it's from me.  Not a problem or anything, just sayin'.


Oh wow.  How did that happen?  I quoted @White Orchid.  Bizarre.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Googling kulfi....


Kim approved.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> View attachment 3506945
> 
> Kim approved.



It's a Kulfsicle!  Thanks for posting!  It looks good.


----------



## Deco

They're traditionally made in a conical shape, but given how dense they are, they hold their shape and are perfect for serving on a stick.

This is a more traditional presentation.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> View attachment 3506948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're traditionally made in a conical shape, but given how dense they are, they hold their shape and are perfect for serving on a stick.
> 
> This is a more traditional presentation.


So how sweet is that?  I love pistacchios(salted of course), that actually looks like something I want to try.  Would it be similar to gelato?


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Um, I didn't say that.  That's weird.  You quoted Orchid but it says it's from me.  Not a problem or anything, just sayin'.


  Maybe it's a Jinn (Mkr goes to look up Jinns  )


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> So how sweet is that?  I love pistacchios(salted of course), that actually looks like something I want to try.  Would it be similar to gelato?


I don't think it's any sweeter than regular ice cream, maybe a little less sweet than the standard mass produced supermarket ice creams.  It has a heavier mouthfeel because it's so dense.  Coats and lingers on the tongue longer. Very flavorful.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> So how sweet is that?  I love pistacchios(salted of course), that actually looks like something I want to try.  Would it be similar to gelato?


Not really.  I like gelato but home-made Kulfi is on a whole new level.  My friend's Indian Mama makes them for Eid.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Maybe it's a Jinn (Mkr goes to look up Jinns  )


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> I don't think it's any sweeter than regular ice cream, maybe a little less sweet than the standard mass produced supermarket ice creams.  It has a heavier mouthfeel because it's so dense.  Coats and lingers on the tongue longer. Very flavorful.


Then I would probably like it.  


White Orchid said:


> Not really.  I like gelato but home-made Kulfi is on a whole new level.  My friend's Indian Mama makes them for Eid.








I give up.  You're killing me.   I had to google Eid too.  I'm so out of touch with the world!  But no one has knocked on my door (except the UPS guy) in years.


----------



## V0N1B2

C'mon kids, road trip to mkr's house. 

Wait, hold up tho... please tell me you've met a Canadian before. Like a real live one - not on tv.


----------



## White Orchid

No wonder Mkr hangs out here.  I mean how much fun can you have with the local raccoon life?


----------



## WishList986

Demi8 said:


> Omg, I read this as 'foot dehydrator,' lol!
> 
> I googled this right away, wondering if i could temporarily dehydrate my feet for a pair of snug shoes.


If only it were that easy!


----------



## V0N1B2

Demi8 said:


> Omg, I read this as 'foot dehydrator,' lol!
> 
> I googled this right away, wondering if i could temporarily dehydrate my feet for a pair of snug shoes.


----------



## rockhollow

Decophile said:


> View attachment 3506948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're traditionally made in a conical shape, but given how dense they are, they hold their shape and are perfect for serving on a stick.
> 
> This is a more traditional presentation.



  mmm, that sure looks good! I've never tried it, but boy is it on my list now.
Hey Kim, if your reading this,you should also try Kuifi, seeing as you love ice cream. (just keeping the chat on Kim).


----------



## bisousx

Kulfi.. That looks amaze


----------



## chowlover2

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh I love putting salt and pepper on my cottage cheese as well!
> 
> A thing I do is instead of butter, I put lemon, salt, and red pepper on corn, it's very sour, salty, and spicy, but the sweetness of the corn really makes it taste amazing!!! And I also put a little bit of salt on apple slices.
> 
> As an Indian myself I can confirm that kulfi is AMAZING!! You actually just reminded me that I have some kulfi in the freezer right now!! Hehe!!


Red pepper on corn is wonderful! 

I have also put black pepper on strawberries, and it is surprisingly good.


----------



## Chagall

The best tasting dessert I have ever had is homemade applesauce made from apples from the trees on my property. Served with cream. I make it in a crock pot and freeze it to eat all year. I also make a wicked applesauce pie.


----------



## ManilaMama

Halloween is creeping up on us. Soon we will have tons of photos to scrutinize from different celebrity households. Who wore what? What did the kids wear? 

I did a quick Google to remind me of what Kim wore before. Tons to look at but this stood out. No spanx here! 




Edit to add this angle:
View attachment 3507371


(I wonder why that second photo did not load huh?)


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> Halloween is creeping up on us. Soon we will have tons of photos to scrutinize from different celebrity households. Who wore what? What did the kids wear?
> 
> I did a quick Google to remind me of what Kim wore before. Tons to look at but this stood out. No spanx here!
> 
> View attachment 3507364
> 
> 
> Edit to add this angle:
> View attachment 3507371
> 
> 
> (I wonder why that second photo did not load huh?)


I don't know.  Was it porn?


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> I don't know.  Was it porn?



Lol. Not at all. Same jasmine outfit but a bit of a side angle. You can click the link to see it. I just don't know why it didn't preview on the thread like the first


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> The best tasting dessert I have ever had is homemade applesauce made from apples from the trees on my property. Served with cream. I make it in a crock pot and freeze it to eat all year. I also make a wicked applesauce pie.



I don't like anything very sweet.  I like white cake, tiramisu, soft serve twist, oh pumpkin pie on holidays.  I'm not even in to chocolate.  Which is good I guess because I'm not eating a lot of sweets, but I like chips a lot so I'm still getting fat and calories I shouldn't.


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> Lol. Not at all. Same jasmine outfit but a bit of a side angle. You can click the link to see it. I just don't know why it didn't preview on the thread like the first


The link didn't work. I'm devastated I can't see a half naked picture of Kim.  There are so few of them.


----------



## mkr

Okay I googled Kim past Halloween costumes and this came up.  2015 is hilarious.


----------



## cdtracing

Since Halloween costumes have come up, here's a link about the Honey Boo Boo clan dressing as the Kartrashians for Halloween a few years ago.

http://people.com/tv/mama-june-me-and-kim-kardashian-are-similar/


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I don't like anything very sweet.  I like white cake, tiramisu, soft serve twist, oh pumpkin pie on holidays.  I'm not even in to chocolate.  Which is good I guess because I'm not eating a lot of sweets, but I like chips a lot so I'm still getting fat and calories I shouldn't.


Unfortunately the applesauce made in bulk required a full cup of sugar. I cut it back to to a half so it was not too sweet. I never used to salt anything but last week I made popcorn and decided to salt it for once. Oh my god was it delicious!! What a difference a little salt made.  I'll probably never have popcorn without salt again, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> Unfortunately the applesauce made in bulk required a full cup of sugar. I cut it back to to a half so it was not too sweet. I never used to salt anything but last week I made popcorn and decided to salt it for once. Oh my god was it delicious!! What a difference a little salt made.  I'll probably never have popcorn without salt again, or anything else for that matter.


You never had popcorn without salt?  What were you putting on it before?  I've never had it without.


----------



## cdtracing

Popcorn with Parmesan cheese sprinkled on it is good.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> You never had popcorn without salt?  What were you putting on it before?  I've never had it without.


Sugar, honey. Here you can't even get popcorn with salt regularly. When I went to the movies in London I always had to say sweet popcorn. I forgot it once and when I put the first piece into my mouth an immediate gag reflex set in. I thought I'm gonna puke right there and then. I went back and asked for sweet popcorn.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Sugar, honey. Here you can't even get popcorn with salt regularly. When I went to the movies in London I always had to say sweet popcorn. I forgot it once and when I put the first piece into my mouth an immediate gag reflex set in. I thought I'm gonna puke right there and then. I went back and asked for sweet popcorn.



As far as I know, all US theatres sell salted popcorn, with butter, lots of it.  In stores they do sell caramel corn,  and other flavored corn,  They sell kettle corn at fairs and festivals, which is seasoned and cooked in a cast iron pot.  It's almost a burnt flavor.  I don't like it but it's at all the fairs.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> You never had popcorn without salt?  What were you putting on it before?  I've never had it without.


Nope I had it plain as a nice healthy snack. Those days may be over depending on my willpower.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Popcorn with Parmesan cheese sprinkled on it is good.


Now that sounds yummy.


----------



## mkr

Salt has zero calories.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Salt has zero calories.


No calories and no cholesterol. You need a certain amount to be healthy but that is in foods naturally so 'salting' too much can lead to heart disease.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> No calories and no cholesterol. You need a certain amount to be healthy but that is in foods naturally so 'salting' too much can lead to heart disease.


Too much salt is only bad for you if you already have heart problems or high blood pressure.  It doesn't cause high blood pressure or heart disease.


----------



## Lounorada

cdtracing said:


> Popcorn with Parmesan cheese sprinkled on it is good.


YES to this! So yum.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Too much salt is only bad for you if you already have heart problems or high blood pressure.  It doesn't cause high blood pressure or heart disease.


It causes you to retain fluid which in turn raises your blood pressure.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Too much salt is only bad for you if you already have heart problems or high blood pressure.  It doesn't cause high blood pressure or heart disease.


If you eat too much salt the extra water stored in your body raises your blood pressure. The higher your blood pressure the greater the strain on your heart, arteries,kidneys and brain leading to heart attacks, strokes dementia and kidney disease!


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> It causes you to retain fluid which in turn raises your blood pressure.


Yes it can in some people, if you over do it.

I've been overdo-ing it for as long as I can remember.  If there's no salt I don't even want to eat the food.  My blood pressure is fine and I don't ever retain water, even during pregnancy or menstruation.  It depends on the person I guess.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Yes it can in some people, if you over do it.
> 
> I've been overdo-ing it for as long as I can remember.  If there's no salt I don't even want to eat the food.  My blood pressure is fine and I don't ever retain water, even during pregnancy or menstruation.  It depends on the person I guess.


Yes it probably does depend on the person. I have always tried to avoid it but not having enough salt in your system can be dangerous also. We are walking a tightrope here.


----------



## cdtracing

I have HB so I work to limit my salt intake.  I cook with very little & I work to refrain from salty treats likes chips, pretzels, & processed foods.  I will occasionally crave the tortilla chips at the Mexican restaurants with their cheese dip but I've never have been a big chip eater to begin with.  I do like popcorn, especially at the movies so I get it lightly salted.  When at home, I have air popped corn with a sprinkling of Parmesan cheese.  If I get a fresh baked pretzel, I get Parmesan cheese on it instead of salt.  When I eat steamed vegetables like broccoli, cauliflower, or asparagus, I will put a sprinkling of Parmesan cheese on those instead of butter & sauces.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I have HB so I work to limit my salt intake.  I cook with very little & I work to refrain from salty treats likes chips, pretzels, & processed foods.  I will occasionally crave the tortilla chips at the Mexican restaurants with their cheese dip but I've never have been a big chip eater to begin with.  I do like popcorn, especially at the movies so I get it lightly salted.  When at home, I have air popped corn with a sprinkling of Parmesan cheese.  If I get a fresh baked pretzel, I get Parmesan cheese on it instead of salt.  When I eat steamed vegetables like broccoli, cauliflower, or asparagus, I will put a sprinkling of Parmesan cheese on those instead of butter & sauces.



What is HB?


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> What is HB?


High Bloodpressure.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I have HB so I work to limit my salt intake.  I cook with very little & I work to refrain from salty treats likes chips, pretzels, & processed foods.  I will occasionally crave the tortilla chips at the Mexican restaurants with their cheese dip but I've never have been a big chip eater to begin with.  I do like popcorn, especially at the movies so I get it lightly salted.  When at home, I have air popped corn with a sprinkling of Parmesan cheese.  If I get a fresh baked pretzel, I get Parmesan cheese on it instead of salt.  When I eat steamed vegetables like broccoli, cauliflower, or asparagus, I will put a sprinkling of Parmesan cheese on those instead of butter & sauces.


It sounds like you have a good handle on controlling your blood pressure.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> It sounds like you have a good handle on controlling your blood pressure.


I do.  Every time I go to the doctor, they're always happy with my blood pressure.  Letting go of stress is also a key.  I no longer fight battles that are out of my control.


----------



## Yoshi1296

rockhollow said:


> I used to own an Organic Coffee Shop/Cafe and used to make the best flourless Carrot cake with a cream cheese icing.
> It was fabulous, not to sweet, but moist. It was always one of my best sellers, just behind my Gluten-free Brownies.
> I sadly don't make it much anymore since retiring, the last thing I need to eat is a whole carrot cake.




Oh your carrot cake sounds dreamy!! I'd love some right now haha!!



Decophile said:


> That popcorn idea sounds right up my alley!  Gonna have to try that.
> 
> Is your kulfi home made?  Either way, I'm greeeeeeeeeeen with envy. So hard to find good kulfi in Denver.



My grandmother used to make kulfi at home long ago it was the best! But no these are store bought lol. Denver should probably have a Patel Brothers Supermarket nearby. It is an Indian supermarket and they sell lots of different kinds of kulfi. Go for the Vadilal brand of kulfi, imo those taste the best. Their mango one is AMAZING!



White Orchid said:


> This bish be so white, lol



Hahaha!!! Lmao!!



mkr said:


> So how sweet is that?  I love pistacchios(salted of course), that actually looks like something I want to try.  Would it be similar to gelato?



I find it to be less sweeter than American ice cream. It isn't as light as gelato imo but has a very thick and creamy consistency. I don't know how to say it but almost sorta like dough in a way? But not chewy or gross.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> High Bloodpressure.


Oh okay, I was worried hb stood for something drastic like hepatitis B.  I hope your health improves.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kim looked really great in the Jasmine costume.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I do.  Every time I go to the doctor, they're always happy with my blood pressure.  Letting go of stress is also a key.  I no longer fight battles that are out of my control.


Wise advice but not always that easy.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Wise advice but not always that easy.



Not at first, but you would be surprised how easy it gets the older you get.  With age comes the realization that some things just aren't worth the negativity of stressing over it.  I long ago adopted the prase "Not my circus, not my monkeys" & that attitude has served me well.  Things that are not in my control, I give them over to God & have Faith that he will take care of them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Oh ex-squeeze me, but even Aliens know what Kulfi is



What is Kulfi? I'm Asian, we eat grasshoppers. [emoji12]


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Oh okay, I was worried hb stood for something drastic like hepatitis B.  I hope your health improves.



Thanks.  I'm developing a more healthy lifestyle & eating habits. I try to get as much walking in as possible & eat as much non-processed food as I can like salads, raw vegetables, ect.  My biggest downfall is pasta, rice, & bread along with my sweet tooth.  I have cut back on sweets & desserts; I only have them occasionally.  If I'm craving something sweet, I work to only having an Atkins low carb, high protein bar.  I also make the effort to use natural sweeteners like honey & I use Stevia in my coffee.  It's a balancing act.  Tough at times but it can be done.  My doctor wants me to lose some weight so I'm working toward that making small achievable goals that can be attained so I don't get discouraged.


----------



## cdtracing

dangerouscurves said:


> What is Kulfi? I'm Asian, we eat grasshoppers. [emoji12]


I have no idea what it is either.  I've always enjoyed trying food from other cultures.  I love Asian food, especially Thai & Sushi, & I also like what Indian food I've had.

I think I'll pass on the grasshoppers, though, until it becomes absolutely necessary to eat them.


----------



## Yoshi1296

dangerouscurves said:


> What is Kulfi? I'm Asian, we eat grasshoppers. [emoji12]





cdtracing said:


> I have no idea what it is either.  I've always enjoyed trying food from other cultures.  I love Asian food, especially Thai & Sushi, & I also like what Indian food I've had.
> 
> I think I'll pass on the grasshoppers, though, until it becomes absolutely necessary to eat them.



It's an Indian ice cream. It's a cone shaped ice cream on a stick. Sorta like gelato but a lot thick and creamier. The flavors are usually pistachio, mango, raisin and cashews, and "malai" which is like a sweet milky flavor.


----------



## cdtracing

Yoshi1296 said:


> It's an Indian ice cream. It's a cone shaped ice cream on a stick. Sorta like gelato but a lot thick and creamier. The flavors are usually pistachio, mango, raisin and cashews, and "malai" which is like a sweet milky flavor.



Well...I'll certainly give it a try if I get a chance.  I like all those flavors & I love gelato!!  Thanks for the info.  Another thing to add to my bucket list!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yoshi1296 said:


> It's an Indian ice cream. It's a cone shaped ice cream on a stick. Sorta like gelato but a lot thick and creamier. The flavors are usually pistachio, mango, raisin and cashews, and "malai" which is like a sweet milky flavor.



Thank you for the info! I'm so gonna search for it!


----------



## mkr

Where is Orchid?!?!  Orchid NO ONE KNOWS WHAT KULFI IS!!!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Where is Orchid?!?!  Orchid NO ONE KNOWS WHAT KULFI IS!!!



Orchid will be in to straighten us all out, have no fear!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Where is Orchid?!?!  Orchid NO ONE KNOWS WHAT KULFI IS!!!





cdtracing said:


> Orchid will be in to straighten us all out, have no fear!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Orchid will be in to straighten us all out, have no fear!!


----------



## mkr

Orchid will be going straight to the corner


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Orchid will be going straight to the corner



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lodpah

Ohh . . . Kanye's diss of Eminem is about to get real. Mr. Rebuttal himself (Eminem) is going to go hard on the Ks and Kanye and that will be the diss of the century I think. No one can come back at you like Eminem. Oh well .  .


----------



## mkr

That reminds me, no Kanye/Jay Z memes?


----------



## cdtracing

I just got through eating a nice ripe pomegranate!!!  It was so good & full of antioxidants!!!  I wonder if Kim eats pomegranates????


----------



## White Orchid

All these bishes be like reinforcing every stereotype I have of Americans


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> YES to this! So yum.


Oh man I love these Bishes   Where do you find these memes?!


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> What is Kulfi? I'm Asian, we eat grasshoppers. [emoji12]


Bish please.  What DON'T Asians eat?!  My bestie is Malay and she freakin' eats fish heads (eyes included) like she just came off a month-long stint on Survivor.  You folks be weird man


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Orchid will be going straight to the corner


Going to the corner??? Mate, I've set up house already


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

White Orchid said:


> Going to the corner??? Mate, I've set up house already



Eid, Jinn? إنتي أكيد عربية [emoji15]lol


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> All these bishes be like reinforcing every stereotype I have of Americans


----------



## tweegy

I love how you ladies are trying to cheer Kim up with Halloween pics and ice cream... true lady team work right here!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Lodpah said:


> Ohh . . . Kanye's diss of Eminem is about to get real. Mr. Rebuttal himself (Eminem) is going to go hard on the Ks and Kanye and that will be the diss of the century I think. No one can come back at you like Eminem. Oh well .  .


What has Kanye done now?


----------



## tweegy




----------



## Yoshi1296

cdtracing said:


> Well...I'll certainly give it a try if I get a chance.  I like all those flavors & I love gelato!!  Thanks for the info.  Another thing to add to my bucket list!!





dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the info! I'm so gonna search for it!




You're welcome guys! My favorite brand of kulfi is Vadilal. You can find it at a local Indian grocery store or supermarket.


mkr said:


> Where is Orchid?!?!  Orchid NO ONE KNOWS WHAT KULFI IS!!!





cdtracing said:


> Orchid will be in to straighten us all out, have no fear!!



Haha!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ManilaMama

White Orchid said:


> Bish please.  What DON'T Asians eat?!  My bestie is Malay and she freakin' eats fish heads (eyes included) like she just came off a month-long stint on Survivor.  You folks be weird man



Truth. Fish head is amazing. Salmon especially. Eyes are so delicious and usually reserved for head of the table. 

We also eat pig mask (face). It's delicious. We boil it then grill it and chop it up. It's so tasty and its traditional drinking food. Good with beer (coz it's so greasy, it takes away your drunken state lol). Definitely not for HB folks!

And I know all you international folks will be weirded out and will say gross but please don't say it. Let's all be open minded and respectful of other cultures. 

Lol. 

And just so we stay on topic. Let's look at this photo of Kim in her old jasmine costume and wonder if she is adventurous in eating food from other cultures:


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> Truth. Fish head is amazing. Salmon especially. Eyes are so delicious and usually reserved for head of the table.
> 
> We also eat pig mask (face). It's delicious. We boil it then grill it and chop it up. It's so tasty and its traditional drinking food. Good with beer (coz it's so greasy, it takes away your drunken state lol). Definitely not for HB folks!
> 
> And I know all you international folks will be weirded out and will say gross but please don't say it. Let's all be open minded and respectful of other cultures.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> And just so we stay on topic. Let's look at this photo of Kim in her old jasmine costume and wonder if she is adventurous in eating food from other cultures:
> 
> View attachment 3507857






ManilaMama said:


> Truth. Fish head is amazing. Salmon especially. Eyes are so delicious and usually reserved for head of the table.
> 
> We also eat pig mask (face). It's delicious. We boil it then grill it and chop it up. It's so tasty and its traditional drinking food. Good with beer (coz it's so greasy, it takes away your drunken state lol). Definitely not for HB folks!
> 
> And I know all you international folks will be weirded out and will say gross but please don't say it. Let's all be open minded and respectful of other cultures.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> And just so we stay on topic. Let's look at this photo of Kim in her old jasmine costume and wonder if she is adventurous in eating food from other cultures:
> 
> View attachment 3507857


Kim has a little butt in that pic.  But her boobs are huge.


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


>


This has already been posted.


----------



## ManilaMama

Meh. Not so many new memes I can find. But this made me chuckle..


----------



## WishList986

ManilaMama said:


> Truth. Fish head is amazing. Salmon especially. Eyes are so delicious and usually reserved for head of the table.
> 
> We also eat pig mask (face). It's delicious. We boil it then grill it and chop it up. It's so tasty and its traditional drinking food. Good with beer (coz it's so greasy, it takes away your drunken state lol). Definitely not for HB folks!
> 
> And I know all you international folks will be weirded out and will say gross but please don't say it. Let's all be open minded and respectful of other cultures.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> *And just so we stay on topic. Let's look at this photo of Kim in her old jasmine costume and wonder if she is adventurous in eating food from other cultures:*
> 
> View attachment 3507857


Only if it comes in the form of a salad in a plastic to go container!


----------



## ManilaMama

WishList986 said:


> Only if it comes in the form of a salad in a plastic to go container!



Or maybe in the form of ice cream with sprinkles! Haha


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I wonder if Kanye & Jay Z have scheduled that play date with Blue Ivy & North  yet?


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> Meh. Not so many new memes I can find. But this made me chuckle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507884


I'm dead!!


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> Truth. Fish head is amazing. Salmon especially. Eyes are so delicious and usually reserved for head of the table.
> 
> We also eat pig mask (face). It's delicious. We boil it then grill it and chop it up. It's so tasty and its traditional drinking food. Good with beer (coz it's so greasy, it takes away your drunken state lol). Definitely not for HB folks!
> 
> And I know all you international folks will be weirded out and will say gross but please don't say it. Let's all be open minded and respectful of other cultures.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> And just so we stay on topic. Let's look at this photo of Kim in her old jasmine costume and wonder if she is adventurous in eating food from other cultures:
> 
> View attachment 3507857



I've never had fish heads or fish eyes but since I was raised in the Southern US countryside, I have had hog's head brunswick stew  which is cooked using the head of the hog.  My Grandmother use to make it when we killed a hog for a BBQ.  It takes 2 days to make it.  Most people these days don't know that's how Brunswick stew got started.  These days it's made with pork shoulder & chicken.  I would help my Grandmother when she would make it.  It would take 1 day to cook the meat/head & get it ready for the stew & another day to put it all together to simmer all day.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder if Kimmie Kakes knows how to make Brunswick stew?


----------



## WishList986

ManilaMama said:


> Or maybe in the form of ice cream with sprinkles! Haha


Even better!


----------



## Oryx816

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if Kimmie Kakes knows how to make Brunswick stew?



If she doesn't, she can ask Chef Khlobacca if she has a "just add water and pig head" mix in her pantry.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Bish please.  What DON'T Asians eat?!  My bestie is Malay and she freakin' eats fish heads (eyes included) like she just came off a month-long stint on Survivor.  You folks be weird man



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

The best is the cheeks of the fish! 
The eye, If you can handle the slimy texture, the eyes taste good. I like the crispy fried catfish head.

To make this post relevant to the thread, I think Kimmy is right up there when it comes to fish (tuna) and chicken along with Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

I once tried fish eyes, baked not fried, and they were OK. The chewy texture is definitely there [emoji102]


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> C'mon kids, road trip to mkr's house.
> 
> Wait, hold up tho... please tell me you've met a Canadian before. Like a real live one - not on tv.


Of course.  Mario Lemieux.  He's even French Canadian.  I do get out occasionally.


----------



## WishList986

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The best is the cheeks of the fish!
> The eye, If you can handle the slimy texture, the eyes taste good. I like the crispy fried catfish head.
> 
> To make this post relevant to the thread, I think Kimmy is right up there when it comes to fish (tuna) and chicken along with Jessica Simpson.


Mmmm I love some fish cheeks


----------



## LemonDrop

Sweet baby. I just skimmed 5 pages of ice cream, salt and fish head chat.


----------



## rockhollow

LemonDrop said:


> Sweet baby. I just skimmed 5 pages of ice cream, salt and fish head chat.



Kimmy, you'd better come out of hiding, before the mod's move this thread to home and garden section.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> Kimmy, you'd better come out of hiding, before the mod's move this thread to home and garden section.


----------



## mkr

rockhollow said:


> Kimmy, you'd better come out of hiding, before the mod's move this thread to home and garden section.


No rush.


----------



## zen1965

rockhollow said:


> Kimmy, you'd better come out of hiding, before the mod's move this thread to home and garden section.


Do you think Kimmie likes gardening?
(We'd better do not give Kylie any ideas about gardening and essential tools to do so. Otherwise, her snapchat might explode.)


----------



## mkr




----------



## terebina786

Random... I was reading reviews for Kim's "dentist" - Simon Ourian and he charges $4000 for a $600 syringe of filler - he charges $500 for a consult that doesn't even get factored into the treatment.  There are terrible reviews of him everywhere too... He must have to pay the Ks a lot for their pap walks in and out of his office.


----------



## mkr

Don't they go to those guys on the reality show "Botched"?  I saw one of them on their show once.


----------



## zen1965

mkr said:


>


Thanks for enlightening me.
Kimmie even got her hands dirty. AMAZING!


----------



## cdtracing

Waiting on Kimmie's Halloween costume.  We've seen everyone else's....her turn....


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> Waiting on Kimmie's Halloween costume.  We've seen everyone else's....her turn....



Hasn't she been in Halloween costume in the past couple of years? What she wears everyday is enough to give me shivers.


----------



## rockhollow

She has described it as her favourite time of the year, going to town every year to ensure all eyes are on her.

But not even Halloween could convince Kim Kardashian to return to the spotlight in the wake of her Paris robbery ordeal.

The reality star, 36, has been a relative recluse since an armed gang broke into her apartment in the French capital on October 3, only stepping out a handful of times and under the cover of darkness.

And she was noticeably absent as almost all of Hollywood descended on parties over the weekend in celebration of the spookiest date in the calendar.

Kim has been the main attraction at Halloween parties for much of the last decade, hosting events consecutively in Las Vegas and Las Angeles.

From a mermaid, to a skeleton, to Catwoman and Anna Wintour - and even herself - the mum-of-two is a red carpet regular on October 31. 

With the terrifying robbery occurring just three weeks ago, Kim decided to have a low key event at her Bel Air home with her family.

A source tells PEOPLE: 'Kim is now excited for Halloween. She has decorated her house with spider webs and has costumes for the kids.

'They will celebrate with Kourtney and her kids. Even though Kim has changed her life, she still makes it fun for the kids.'

And it is her family who have pulled it out of the bag in her absence, with Kourtney, Khloe and Kylie all hitting the town in outrageous style.

Kylie won the prize for raciest ensemble by dressing as Christina Aguilera in her 2002 Dirrrty days, while Khloe showed off her amazing figure in a tiny zombie bride outfit.

Khloe kept up with the competition by dressing as X-Men's Storm in skin-tight Latex.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sisters-town-racy-outfits.html#ixzz4OhrUZ1cI 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

I guess this means we won't be seeing Kimmie's costume this year.
Did chuckle at the comment that many of her recent outfits could pass as costumes.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Breaking news!! Kim spotted out for Halloween[emoji887][emoji316][emoji888]!

This is her outfit:


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Or was it this?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

[emoji24][emoji24][emoji85]! 

Nighty night


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Breaking news!! Kim spotted out for Halloween[emoji887][emoji316][emoji888]!
> 
> This is her outfit:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508599





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Or was it this?
> 
> View attachment 3508602



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## clydekiwi

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Breaking news!! Kim spotted out for Halloween[emoji887][emoji316][emoji888]!
> 
> This is her outfit:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508599



Lolol


----------



## cdtracing

I'll just sit right here....


----------



## White Orchid

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji85]!
> 
> Nighty night


*Moves over and makes room for Rosy*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Me and WO in the corner be like:

looool


----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian Returns to Facebook with First Photo of Herself Since Paris Robbery*

The queen of social media has returned.

After nearly a month of social media silence following her horrific Paris apartment invasion and robbery, Kim Kardashian West shared three posts on Facebook, including a photo of herself sitting in chair and looking at her phone.

“Downtime #LumeeCollab,” the 36-year-old reality star captioned the snap, giving a shout out to her cellphone case, which lights up for selfies.

The photo appeared to be old, as her beloved 2011 BlackBerry Bold, which she mourned the loss of in August, can be seen in her lap.

Kardashian West also posted a link to her blog, where she copied Kourtney‘s throwback to early Halloweens in the Kardashian household.

“Love these old videos!” she wrote, giving credit to her big sister.

The third post was a link to last-minute Halloween costume ideas from Stephanie Sheppard, Kardashian West’s personal assistant.

Kardashian West has opted to keep a low profile following her scary attack in Paris. On October 2, her apartment was invaded by five masked men who stole more than $10 million worth of jewelry from the reality star. She even kept her recent 36th birthday low-key, choosing to stay in with her children and other family.

“She is still figuring out her life. She still has no plans for any work appearances, but her outlook on life seems more positive,” an insider previously revealed to PEOPLE, adding that Kim “has calmed down a lot since the robbery.”

http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian-return-social-media-first-facebook-photo-paris-robbery/


----------



## DC-Cutie

she just couldn't stay away....  that's how you can tell your life's existence is based on your 'follows' and 'likes'


----------



## Irishgal

It's always good to put on a full face of makeup, make sure the contouring is just right, put in fake hair and stage your picture when you are just having "downtime". Not to mention, downtime from what? She does nothing!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Me and WO in the corner be like:
> 
> looool
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508906



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## WishList986

I really like her (fake) hair like that!


----------



## gillianna

THat corner is getting pretty crowded.  Might need a bigger house.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She can't completely disappear because she's contractually obligated to promote Lumee and all the other ish she does social media ads for. It's funny that blogs are reporting about an old FB pic...clearly it's a slow news day.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

This is from a Facebook group called Dogspotting and has one of the most Likes.  It's absolutely BRILLIANT!!  



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154665694653185&set=gm.10154661114789467&type=3&theater


----------



## berrydiva

That pic is clearly very old but her hair and makeup look good in that pic.


----------



## Ladybug09

Decophile said:


> As a predictable extension of my general lactose-philia, I looooooove ice cream, especially soft serve.  Why is it so difficult to find real soft serve (not DQ)?
> I'd like cake more if it weren't for icing.  I hate all icing, and fondant.  Anything they wrap cake and top cupcakes with... blech.  That's why I prefer strawberry shortcake.  No icing.



Ahhh, I hate icing..I just scrape all that stuff off. If I leave any, it's just a very thin layer.



Decophile said:


> View attachment 3506948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're traditionally made in a conical shape, but given how dense they are, they hold their shape and are perfect for serving on a stick.
> 
> This is a more traditional presentation.



That is such an unfortunate brand...The M is covered with a leaf and all I see is "anal"...


----------



## dangerouscurves

favoritethingshawaii said:


> This is from a Facebook group called Dogspotting and has one of the most Likes.  It's absolutely BRILLIANT!!
> View attachment 3509109
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154665694653185&set=gm.10154661114789467&type=3&theater



[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Oryx816

Irishgal said:


> It's always good to put on a full face of makeup, make sure the contouring is just right, put in fake hair and stage your picture when you are just having "downtime". Not to mention, downtime from what? She does nothing!



Downtime from compression garments?


----------



## VickyB

Kim going MIA is a good thing. It makes the world a better place!


----------



## bag-mania

Oh this is hilarious, apparently Kim has pulled down her Facebook posts from earlier this week. A "source" says the posts were an error and she's still figuring out when is the right time for her to come back.


----------



## mkr

No rush Kim.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> Oh this is hilarious, apparently Kim has pulled down her Facebook posts from earlier this week. A "source" says the posts were an error and she's still figuring out when is the right time for her to come back.



the answer: when hell freezes over
(same for the rest of the klan)


----------



## mkr

She probably read all the hate posts and backed out.  I can only imagine how bad those are.


----------



## Oryx816

No rush, we are having a good time chatting about Japanese toilets, ice cream, fruits eaten with salt, hog head stews, fish heads and jinn.

We know how to entertain ourselves! [emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol at the dog costume I've seen other pics online where women recreated the same look all equally as funny. 

Her posting a really old come back pic and taking it down is funny. You know that it's killing her to stay out of the spot light. The fact that most people are enjoying the break of her must sting extra bad lol. She's "planning her comeback when the time is right" lmao please stop we are just fine without ya!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> No rush, we are having a good time chatting about Japanese toilets, ice cream, fruits eaten with salt, hog head stews, fish heads and jinn.
> 
> We know how to entertain ourselves! [emoji23]


Am I the only one detecting the hidden shade here?    All I wanted was to see you bishes with cleaner bums, but nooo...


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Am I the only one detecting the hidden shade here?    All I wanted was to see you bishes with cleaner bums, but nooo...



No shade darling.  My bum is pretty sparkling seeing as how I have my Japanese toilets.  As for seeing other members' bums....well, you're on your own. [emoji56]


----------



## ManilaMama

Is she really in charge of her social media? I find this amusing. Even our local stars here have social media managers.. People whose job is make sure captions are timely.. Non offensive.. In line with branding and endorsements... They usually also broker the deals and sell the media spots. And that's for celebs here who are nowhere near as K famous. 

A social media manager would never accidentally post an old photo and take it down. (Or maybe they would.. Hmm.. In some sort of publicity grabbing stunt.. Who knows?!) 

But yeah who cares.. I want to talk some more about fruits with salt!! (Common here too!)


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> Is she really in charge of her social media? I find this amusing. Even our local stars here have social media managers.. People whose job is make sure captions are timely.. Non offensive.. In line with branding and endorsements... They usually also broker the deals and sell the media spots. And that's for celebs here who are nowhere near as K famous.
> 
> A social media manager would never accidentally post an old photo and take it down. (Or maybe they would.. Hmm.. In some sort of publicity grabbing stunt.. Who knows?!)
> 
> But yeah who cares.. I want to talk some more about fruits with salt!! (Common here too!)



I don't think Kim has a social media manager.  She's too self absorbed to "manage" that.  I think she needs too attention to not post every single thing she can on social media, good or bad.  And when there's no news, she causes a stir to drum up attention.  She would be hard to "manage".

As for salty, I love a green olive or a kalamati olive wrapped in asiago cheese.


----------



## kemilia

VickyB said:


> Kim going MIA is a good thing. It makes the world a better place!


She must be going crazy not posting & instagramming & tweeting, etc. That's all she does, seriously. Being out of the limelight might turn out to be worse than the "robbery." Or--she is recovering from some "dental" work and this down time was carefully planned.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's doubtful that she posts those ads herself, especially the FB ones. (I still can't believe FB is still a thing, honestly) I'm sure someone on her management has access to her SM accounts, most celebs do.


----------



## gillianna

Since nobody cares about Kim anymore what are the menus for Thanksgiving?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I saw that a local farm was selling super nice cuts of beef for Thanksgiving from our Farmer's market.  It looked good, but the thought of not having leftover Turkey sandwiches is not acceptable to me.

Remember Kim's pap sad fro yo pap stroll last week?  Who goes out for ice cream without their kids?


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's doubtful that she posts those ads herself, especially the FB ones. (I still can't believe FB is still a thing, honestly) I'm sure someone on her management has access to her SM accounts, most celebs do.



I think it's still a thing because you have all your friends in one place. I like Facebook because I sign all the petitions there regarding animals and environment, not to mention I can chat up my high school friends there and share pictures/jokes that my good friends understand. I actually don't have twitter and only use IG to share pictures of my bags, shoes and clothes.


----------



## lallybelle

So it seems our delicate flower managed to leave the house for Kendall's birthday.


----------



## cdtracing

lallybelle said:


> So it seems our delicate flower managed to leave the house for Kendall's birthday.



Don't forget she left the house for ice cream & to attend Yezzy's concert.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

dangerouscurves said:


> I think it's still a thing because you have all your friends in one place. I like Facebook because I sign all the petitions there regarding animals and environment, not to mention I can chat up my high school friends there and share pictures/jokes that my good friends understand. I actually don't have twitter and only use IG to share pictures of my bags, shoes and clothes.



Yeah, most people I know with FB only use it to keep up with family. I deactivated my page eons ago, because I never logged in.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's doubtful that she posts those ads herself, especially the FB ones. *(I still can't believe FB is still a thing, honestly)* I'm sure someone on her management has access to her SM accounts, most celebs do.





dangerouscurves said:


> I think it's still a thing because you have all your friends in one place. I like Facebook because I sign all the petitions there regarding animals and environment, not to mention I can chat up my high school friends there and share pictures/jokes that my good friends understand. I actually don't have twitter and only use IG to share pictures of my bags, shoes and clothes.



Agree with *dangerouscurves*… Facebook is for people who want to communicate and like writing full sentences, with updates of various things.  Instagram is competitive showing off and Twitter is for ranting. 

All have their place.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, sure.

I will say that most of what you see on FB probably came from Twitter.


----------



## DiorT

Knew this was coming.... 

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have parted ways with their longtime bodyguard Pascal Duvier, sources tell _Us Weekly_. The decision comes after Kardashian was robbed and held at gunpoint in Paris last month. 

According to an insider, “the decision wasn’t personal but rather a complete overhauling of security after the incident."
As previously reported, the _Selfish _author, who feared for her life and was left badly shaken after the incident, didn’t blame Duvier for not being on hand the night of October 3. 

The thieves who robbed Kardashian disguised themselves as policemen and took off with a reported $10 million in jewelry, including the_Keeping Up With the Kardashians_star’s $4.5 million diamond ring from hubby West. Police officials previously told _Us_ that they believed the crime was committed by a “highly organized” gang. The suspects are still at large.

Kardashian has kept a low profile since the life-threatening incident. The social media maven briefly broke her silence on Facebook, but it turned out the post was published in error by her team.

"She’s still figuring out when is the right time for her to come back,” a source told _Us_, explaining why the message was deleted.


----------



## AECornell

Man when I read the preview for this post I thought it was Kim and Kanye breaking up



DiorT said:


> Knew this was coming....
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have parted ways with their longtime bodyguard Pascal Duvier, sources tell _Us Weekly_. The decision comes after Kardashian was robbed and held at gunpoint in Paris last month.
> 
> According to an insider, “the decision wasn’t personal but rather a complete overhauling of security after the incident."
> As previously reported, the _Selfish _author, who feared for her life and was left badly shaken after the incident, didn’t blame Duvier for not being on hand the night of October 3.
> 
> The thieves who robbed Kardashian disguised themselves as policemen and took off with a reported $10 million in jewelry, including the_Keeping Up With the Kardashians_star’s $4.5 million diamond ring from hubby West. Police officials previously told _Us_ that they believed the crime was committed by a “highly organized” gang. The suspects are still at large.
> 
> Kardashian has kept a low profile since the life-threatening incident. The social media maven briefly broke her silence on Facebook, but it turned out the post was published in error by her team.
> 
> "She’s still figuring out when is the right time for her to come back,” a source told _Us_, explaining why the message was deleted.


----------



## bag-mania

AECornell said:


> Man when I read the preview for this post I thought it was Kim and Kanye breaking up



We've been expecting that for awhile and it hasn't happened. It's amazing it's lasted this long really.


----------



## mkr

AECornell said:


> Man when I read the preview for this post I thought it was Kim and Kanye breaking up


Me too!


----------



## bag-princess

this is what i don't understand  -  

_*While Duvier was with Kim in France during Paris Fashion Week, he was with her older sister, Kourtney Kardashian -- who was enjoying a night out with their younger sister, Kendall Jenner -- at the time of the robbery.
*_

did he go with Kourt without Kim's permission?  did she not know where he was?   if so then i can see firing him but i seriously doubt that is the case.
if she allowed him to be elsewhere how is it his fault?


----------



## cdtracing

DiorT said:


> Knew this was coming....
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have parted ways with their longtime bodyguard Pascal Duvier, sources tell _Us Weekly_. The decision comes after Kardashian was robbed and held at gunpoint in Paris last month.
> 
> According to an insider, “the decision wasn’t personal but rather a complete overhauling of security after the incident."
> As previously reported, the _Selfish _author, who feared for her life and was left badly shaken after the incident, didn’t blame Duvier for not being on hand the night of October 3.
> 
> The thieves who robbed Kardashian disguised themselves as policemen and took off with a reported $10 million in jewelry, including the_Keeping Up With the Kardashians_star’s $4.5 million diamond ring from hubby West. Police officials previously told _Us_ that they believed the crime was committed by a “highly organized” gang. The suspects are still at large.
> 
> Kardashian has kept a low profile since the life-threatening incident. The social media maven briefly broke her silence on Facebook, but it turned out the post was published in error by her team.
> 
> "She’s still figuring out when is the right time for her to come back,” a source told _Us_, explaining why the message was deleted.



I read this too.  No big surprise.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> this is what i don't understand  -
> 
> _*While Duvier was with Kim in France during Paris Fashion Week, he was with her older sister, Kourtney Kardashian -- who was enjoying a night out with their younger sister, Kendall Jenner -- at the time of the robbery.
> *_
> 
> did he go with Kourt without Kim's permission?  did she not know where he was?   if so then i can see firing him but i seriously doubt that is the case.
> if she allowed him to be elsewhere how is it his fault?



I'm sure he had permission and probably had instructions to accompany Kourtney. Kim and Kanye had been kind of lackadaisical about taking security seriously before and I think after the robbery it's been decided Pascal and his little company cannot handle their needs.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> this is what i don't understand  -
> 
> _*While Duvier was with Kim in France during Paris Fashion Week, he was with her older sister, Kourtney Kardashian -- who was enjoying a night out with their younger sister, Kendall Jenner -- at the time of the robbery.
> *_
> 
> did he go with Kourt without Kim's permission?  did she not know where he was?   if so then i can see firing him but i seriously doubt that is the case.
> if she allowed him to be elsewhere how is it his fault?


Perhaps Kourtney doesn't have her own private bodyguard so since Kim was in for the night, he went with Kourtney. It really doesn't seem that odd to have your private bodyguard protect a family member if you have no use for them for the rest of the evening and you're paying for their time anyway.


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> Agree with *dangerouscurves*… Facebook is for people who want to communicate and like writing full sentences, with updates of various things.  *Instagram is competitive showing off* and Twitter is for ranting.
> 
> All have their place.


This made me LOL   I'm not on either insta or twitter, so this was informative.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> I will say that most of what you see on FB probably came from Twitter.


The posts I see on FB are from friends and family.  They post photos of their kids, family get-togethers, enjoying the new dock at the cottage… that sort of t thing.  I actually like seeing what they write because it's a big city and we all are busy, or some have moved to a different province or state and I never see them, so it's nice to catch up and leave a reply.

This way, I know what's going on with everyone, and I didn't have to talk to them on the phone.  lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jayne1 said:


> The posts I see on FB are from friends and family.  They post photos of their kids, family get-togethers, enjoying the new dock at the cottage… that sort of t thing.  I actually like seeing what they write because it's a big city and we all are busy, or some have moved to a different province or state and I never see them, so it's nice to catch up and leave a reply.
> 
> This way, I know what's going on with everyone, and I didn't have to talk to them on the phone.  lol



Yeah, I was talking about memes, funny videos, etc. My Godmother is always showing me newly discovered vids on FB that have been on Twitter for ages.

Keeping up with family/friends was my excuse for keeping FB for the longest but I realized that truly care about distant family, friends or classmates, I will make the effort to keep in touch thru email/text or other SM platforms (which I do) Instagram and Snap are more interesting to me. I always (jokingly) tease my mom and say FB is for old people.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, I was talking about memes, funny videos, etc. My Godmother is always showing me newly discovered vids on FB that have been on Twitter for ages.
> 
> Keeping up with family/friends was my excuse for keeping FB for the longest but I realized that truly care about distant family, friends or classmates, I will make the effort to keep in touch thru email/text or other SM platforms (which I do) Instagram and Snap are more interesting to me. *I always (jokingly) tease my mom and say FB is for old people.*


Unfortunately, I think you're right. That's what my kids tell me, too.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

DiorT said:


> Knew this was coming....
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have parted ways with their longtime bodyguard Pascal Duvier, sources tell _Us Weekly_. The decision comes after Kardashian was robbed and held at gunpoint in Paris last month.
> 
> According to an insider, “the decision wasn’t personal but rather a complete overhauling of security after the incident."
> As previously reported, the _Selfish _author, who feared for her life and was left badly shaken after the incident, didn’t blame Duvier for not being on hand the night of October 3.
> 
> The thieves who robbed Kardashian disguised themselves as policemen and took off with a reported $10 million in jewelry, including the_Keeping Up With the Kardashians_star’s $4.5 million diamond ring from hubby West. Police officials previously told _Us_ that they believed the crime was committed by a “highly organized” gang. The suspects are still at large.
> 
> Kardashian has kept a low profile since the life-threatening incident. The social media maven briefly broke her silence on Facebook, but it turned out the post was published in error by her team.
> 
> "She’s still figuring out when is the right time for her to *come back*,” a source told _Us_, explaining why the message was deleted.



hahah i highly appreciate the word choice in this article "Comeback"
whats so great that happened to her that indicates she needs a comeback? no the real question is whats she ever done that deserved a great comeback?
god all i want to do is slap kim plain and simple
people get robbed every single day and they don't have the luxury to hide in their homes
instead you are forced to work and face the responsibility
but here is kimmy our little princes taking a big break just because she got robbed
poor her
even if whatever happened was true (something is still fishy about the whole robbery thing) she should be in Paris
hire detectives or do everything in her power to find these scumbags.
yeah something else that bugs me,, so she choose to attend several of kanye's concert and grab ice cream looking like a bad version of morticia addams
but shes too frighten to attend an event that honors her late father smh
i would love to go in depth and see how she makes real life choices everyday
that would be fun


----------



## limom

Pascal should do us all a favor and write a nice juicy book.....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There's no way he didn't sign a NDA. He can't say anything. He's out a job now, running his mouth will keep it that way.


----------



## Zucnarf

She probably had some big surgery in the meantime


----------



## limom

Zucnarf said:


> She probably had some big surgery in the meantime


If she gets her nose any smaller, there would be two holes on her face, imo.
She looks good lately, she needs to stop, imo


----------



## bag-mania

*Why Kim Kardashian fired her bodyguard*

Kim Kardashian has fired bodyguard Pascal Duvier as the family revamps its security team following last month’s terrifying jewelry heist in Paris.

“He was let go because they are bringing on an entirely new team,” a source told Page Six.

As we originally reported, Kardashian never blamed Duvier for the robbery, and still doesn’t. We’re told the move is part of a major overhaul of the family’s security arrangements.

“Kim 100 percent does not blame Pascal,” a friend said following the robbery. “Kim put Pascal with [sister] Kourtney that night.”

In early October, Kardashian, 36, was robbed at gunpoint in her Paris apartment, where she was without security by choice. “When she’s home [in Paris], she doesn’t feel the need to have a security guard outside her door at all times,” the friend said at the time.

The thieves stole millions of dollars worth of jewelry. They have not yet been caught.

http://pagesix.com/2016/11/04/why-kim-kardashian-fired-her-bodyguard/


----------



## pinkfeet

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> There's no way he didn't sign a NDA. He can't say anything. He's out a job now, running his mouth will keep it that way.



He could write a "frictional " book. There are always ways around contracts.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> *Why Kim Kardashian fired her bodyguard*
> https://nyppagesix.wordpress.com/tag/kim-kardashian
> “*When she’s home [in Paris]*, she doesn’t feel the need to have a security guard outside her door at all times,” the friend said at the time.


Home means a hotel? Doesn't Kanye have an actual private apartment there - or is that just Riccardo's?


----------



## redney

So Kimmie is still too traumatized to get dolled up and papped for Kendull's 21st birthday party? What about Kanye, is he still shaking in his boots too?


----------



## Jayne1

Kanye left the stage early again.  Some entertainer he is.  When I think of all those Broadway stars dancing with broken ankles, because_ the show must go on… _I guess Kanye never heard that phrase.

*"Kanye West Gets Booed After Ending Concert Early, Says He’s Lost His Voice and Apologizes to Fans
*
_Turn on the lights, show’s over,” he said. “I’m so hoarse. I can't finish the show.”

West was standing on his suspended platform when he made the announcement to his disappointed fans at the the Forum.

“I can’t let y’all have a show where I can’t perform for you. I’ll give everyone a refund,” he promised. “I’ll do better next time.”
_
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...cuts-concert-short-after-losing-voice-w448578


----------



## sugarsam

Zucnarf said:


> She probably had some big surgery in the meantime


She has probably had surgery to correct her butt. That would require a lot more downtime.


----------



## cdtracing

sugarsam said:


> She has probably had surgery to correct her butt. That would require a lot more downtime.


That's going to to take a lot of down time to correct the diaper azz!!  If this is the case, she's going to be off the grid for quite a while.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Perhaps Kourtney doesn't have her own private bodyguard so since Kim was in for the night, he went with Kourtney.* It really doesn't seem that odd to have your private bodyguard protect a family member if you have no use for them for the rest of the evening and you're paying for their time anyway*.




but that is not how they are trying to make it look.  they keep emphasizing that he was with kourt "at the time of the robbery" as if he should not have been  - or that was the problem.  if he was given permission to go with her then why do they feel the need to let him go and update all their security - he did what he was told.   just keep him and tell the rest of them they need to get their own bodyguard because from that point on he is not leaving kim's side.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> but that is not how they are trying to make it look.  they keep emphasizing that he was with kourt "at the time of the robbery" as if he should not have been  - or that was the problem.  if he was given permission to go with her then why do they feel the need to let him go and update all their security - he did what he was told.   just keep him and tell the rest of them they need to get their own bodyguard because from that point on he is not leaving kim's side.


Seriously, I doubt he left without Kim's knowledge and approval.
The K are scapegoating all the employees, first the concierge and now the bodyguard.
I wonder how their insurance claim is going....


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> but that is not how they are trying to make it look.  they keep emphasizing that he was with kourt "at the time of the robbery" as if he should not have been  - or that was the problem.  if he was given permission to go with her then why do they feel the need to let him go and update all their security - he did what he was told.   just keep him and tell the rest of them they need to get their own bodyguard because from that point on he is not leaving kim's side.



Because they are rich people who feel they've been victimized. They don't care about fairness, they want a big, new security crew. It's not like they really cared about Pascal as a person, he's just an employee to them, one who is easily replaceable.


----------



## a_e

Yeah and Pascal has gone around unprofessionally selling his story. So that speaks volumes about him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Business is business  Pascal knows or should know the game. He better stop running his mouth and get to job hunting...


----------



## Lodpah

I wonder how much a security detail costs? What with all the private planes, security details, massive houses and the expense of their upkeep it must be really expensive.


----------



## V0N1B2

I think it can run anywhere rom $1000-$5000 per person, per day, plus expenses like travel, meals, incidentals.
According to this 2013 report from The Richest...
http://www.therichest.com/expensive-lifestyle/money/famous-people-who-spend-big-on-security/

Two of the biggest stars in Hollywood, “Kimye” are also known for their lavish spending. There’s the million dollars they reportedly spent on gold plated toilet seats, and the huge fleets of expensive cars, for example. Beyond toys and luxuries, however, Kim and Kanye are very serious about their personal security. Kanye reportedly spends a million dollars a year alone on his daughter, North West. The couple also has numerous armored cars, some of which are believed to cost a million dollars or more. Whenever they appear in public, the couple is guarded by numerous security guards.


----------



## Alexenjie

ultimately I think the hotel ends up being more to blame than even the Kardashians. It's an expensive, exclusive hotel that I'm fairly sure everyone thought had good if not great security, what a joke that was.


----------



## Lodpah

Remember when Kim lost her diamond earrings in the ocean? Did she get insurance for that? I am still of the belief that this is an inside job for insurance purposes. I won't put it past her especially with her history of stealing. Like the time fraudulently used Brandi's mother's credit card and rang up tons of charges.  I believe she got taken to court on that one.


----------



## AECornell

That was fake for the show. Kris Humphries outed her on that I think.



Lodpah said:


> Remember when Kim lost her diamond earrings in the ocean? Did she get insurance for that? I am still of the belief that this is an inside job for insurance purposes. I won't put it past her especially with her history of stealing. Like the time fraudulently used Brandi's mother's credit card and rang up tons of charges.  I believe she got taken to court on that one.


----------



## limom

AECornell said:


> That was fake for the show. Kris Humphries outed her on that I think.


Plus didn't they find the earring after all?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

What surgeries? [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]

Xo


----------



## Oryx816

Who are these people?  [emoji38]


----------



## AECornell

At least kourtney looks mostly the same.


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> At least because looks mostly the same.


That's because the picture they used shows a Kourt with a nose job.


----------



## mkr




----------



## mkr

No makeup


----------



## chowlover2

What happened to their kids clothing line at Toys 'R Us? Another flash in the pan?


----------



## AECornell

Meh still looks like her though. The others all look way different. Kendall would be second next to kourtney in closest look to now.


----------



## Lounorada

AECornell said:


> Meh still looks like her though. The others all look way different. Kendall would be second next to kourtney in closest look to now.


I agree, Kourtney looks pretty much the same now as she did when she was a teen.
Her nose job was really subtle (as were any other procedures she might have had), improving her looks without completely changing her face.


----------



## mkr

Do you think they wear foundation all the way down to their boobs to look that even toned?


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Her nose job was really subtle (as were any other procedures she might have had), improving her looks without completely changing her face.


I don't find it that subtle, now that I compare.  Look at all the space between her top lip and nostrils.  That's a big change.

Maybe not for  K though.  It _is _subtle for a K.


----------



## Jikena

Agree, Kourtney is the only one who looks -almost- the same. And at least she said herself she had had a nose job and boob implants, not like the rest of her family...

Also, cannot believe this is a picture of Kris. It doesn't look like her at all. :o


----------



## troubadour

http://pagesix.com/2016/11/06/kim-impatient-as-kanye-keeps-trashing-furniture-for-new-home/

Kanye West has no patience for fashion or interior designers. We’re told he has thrown out all the expensive furniture handpicked for his new home with Kim Kardashian by celebrity interior designer Sandy Gallin.

West hired powerful talent manager-turned-designer to the stars Gallin to decorate their Calabasas, Calif., home and “spent nearly all of his money” on furniture — including a one-off $30,000 couch — and then decided he hated it all.

A source told us, “Kanye walked into the house, decided he hated all the furniture brought in by Gallin, and demanded it be returned to the vendors. But they refused to take it back, so he took it all out and threw it into storage. He then spent a fortune on a new set of furniture.”

West has since hired Axel Vervoordt to spruce up their home, but Kardashian is growing impatient. “Kanye spends so much money and he’s holding everything up. The house still isn’t ready. Kim just wants to be settled at home, especially after everything that happened in Paris,” the source added.

And his abrasive manner isn’t winning him friends in the fashion world. Despite constantly trying to infiltrate fashion circles, insiders tell Page Six he is persona non grata.

“He’s a wreck! Everyone in the fashion business thinks he’s crazy. He’ll start taking advice from someone successful, stop listening 15 minutes later, and then move on to someone else. He constantly fights with everyone. He’s even fighting with Adidas,” an insider told us.

A source close to the rapper insists he’s adored by the trendsetters who matter. “To say the fashion industry hates him is totally false. His friends in fashion include the most influential powerful people in the business. Anna [Wintour], Carine [Roitfeld], Demna [Gvasalia], Riccardo [Tisci], Balmain, on and on and on. Bernard Arnault. A handful of bitter fashion writers try to take him down all the time,” West’s pal told us.

Of his drama at home, the pal added, “I was just with them in LA, and vibes were at an all-time [high] . . . everyone came out to the shows, and Kim was in great spirits.”


----------



## redney

That's disgusting.  Wish these people would go visit places in the world where people don't have adequate shelter to gain some perspective.


----------



## cdtracing

Kanye is seriously Bat $hit Crazy!!! His so called fashion designs suck & I have no doubt the fashion industry knows it!!  He's a PITA Crybaby!!!


----------



## bag-princess

troubadour said:


> http://pagesix.com/2016/11/06/kim-impatient-as-kanye-keeps-trashing-furniture-for-new-home/
> 
> Kanye West has no patience for fashion or interior designers. We’re told he has thrown out all the expensive furniture handpicked for his new home with Kim Kardashian by celebrity interior designer Sandy Gallin.
> 
> West hired powerful talent manager-turned-designer to the stars Gallin to decorate their Calabasas, Calif., home and “spent nearly all of his money” on furniture — including a one-off $30,000 couch — and then decided he hated it all.
> 
> A source told us, “Kanye walked into the house, decided he hated all the furniture brought in by Gallin, and demanded it be returned to the vendors. But they refused to take it back, so he took it all out and threw it into storage. He then spent a fortune on a new set of furniture.”
> 
> West has since hired Axel Vervoordt to spruce up their home, but Kardashian is growing impatient. “Kanye spends so much money and he’s holding everything up. The house still isn’t ready. Kim just wants to be settled at home, especially after everything that happened in Paris,” the source added.
> 
> And his abrasive manner isn’t winning him friends in the fashion world. Despite constantly trying to infiltrate fashion circles, insiders tell Page Six he is persona non grata.
> 
> “He’s a wreck! Everyone in the fashion business thinks he’s crazy. He’ll start taking advice from someone successful, stop listening 15 minutes later, and then move on to someone else. He constantly fights with everyone. He’s even fighting with Adidas,” an insider told us.
> 
> *A source close to the rapper insists he’s adored by the trendsetters who matter. “To say the fashion industry hates him is totally false. His friends in fashion include the most influential powerful people in the business. Anna [Wintour], Carine [Roitfeld], Demna [Gvasalia], Riccardo [Tisci], Balmain, on and on and on. Bernard Arnault. A handful of bitter fashion writers try to take him down all the time,” West’s pal told us.*
> 
> Of his drama at home, the pal added, “I was just with them in LA, and vibes were at an all-time [high] . . . everyone came out to the shows, and Kim was in great spirits.”






source AKA Kris!   sounds like some ish she would try and make people believe!    we ain't buying it Kris!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

so where exactly does Kimmy and the kids live? Is it still with Kris, or in their own house?
And if she was living in their own house,  I wonder how she felt about the decor. Does she have any say, or does Kanye just swoop in whenever he's in town and make all decisions?
And if she's been living in their house on the furniture, I don't blame the retailer's for not wanting the stuff back.
If Kanye is always crying 'broke', how foolish to think that he would just throw out hundreds of thousand's dollar worth of furniture and want all different.
Everything to do with this couple is bizarre.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that people believe these stupid stories. How did he spend all his money on the furniture for the house if he spent all of his money on his designs? Prior to that, he spent all of his money on Kim's ring. Prior to that, spent all of his money on something else. C'mon. These stories related to these two are so stupid...I really don't know how folks believe them.


----------



## bag-mania

I don't know about him spending "all" his money, but I have no trouble believing the rest of the story. Kanye is such a drama queen it is right in line with everything else he does.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I don't know about him spending "all" his money, but I have no trouble believing the rest of the story. Kanye is such a drama queen it is right in line with everything else he does.


Kanye hasn't redecorated any of his other homes why would he go this crazy in this one. Kanye is a drama queen yes but it's mostly in places of his music or "fashion"....this story is so stupid and not believable.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Kanye hasn't redecorated any of his other homes why would he go this crazy in this one. Kanye is a drama queen yes but it's mostly in places of his music or "fashion"....this story is so stupid and not believable.



I have to disagree with you on that. In the past couple years there has been a whole lot put out there about Kanye's love of decorating. Kimmy even talked about it on Jimmy Kimmel a year ago when she was promoting her book:



> *Kim Kardashian West Tells Jimmy Kimmel That Home Decorating Is One of Kanye's 'New Passions'*
> 
> Don’t be surprised if you spot Kanye West out browsing paint swatches and fabric samples.
> 
> His wife Kim Kardashian West, 34, talked about her husband‘s newfound home decorating obsession with late-night host Jimmy Kimmel on Thursday while promoting her new selfie book. (As you can see above.)
> 
> “He is so into it. It’s become one of his new passions,” the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star said of Kanye’s efforts to perfect their new Hollywood digs. The couple was shacking up with Kris Jenner for about a year and a half until she became “really anxious to get us out,” the reality personality explained.
> 
> And the interior-design project has already taken the 37-year-old rapper around the globe.
> 
> “He literally flew to Belgium to find wood for our kitchen, and he flew to Fiji once to get fabrics. Like, he’ll fly all over the world just to find the best furniture, fabrics, architects. Like, he’s really, really into it,” she said.
> 
> “He likes to look in the factories. He takes it really, really seriously.”
> 
> http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian-talks-kanye-wests-home-decoration-passion-on-jimmy-kimmel/


----------



## AECornell

A $30k couch? Wtf.


----------



## cdtracing

I bet his credit report is an interesting read.


----------



## pinkfeet

berrydiva said:


> Kanye hasn't redecorated any of his other homes why would he go this crazy in this one. Kanye is a drama queen yes but it's mostly in places of his music or "fashion"....this story is so stupid and not believable.



I believe it. Why would not be crazy at home ? 

That is the part that makes no sense.


----------



## Deco

The part I find unbelievable is how he spent "nearly all his money" on furniture, and then turned around and "spent a fortune" replacing all of it.  The writer has a messed up concept of math and chronology.  if Kanye was able to spend a fortune on the new furniture, then by definition he could not have spent nearly all of his money on the first set of furniture, because there'd be no fortune left to spend on the next set.  I can believe that Kanye is crazy like that, but I have evidence that the writer is given to absurd hyperboles.


----------



## Oryx816

I believe Kim has spent all her money on presidential level security details and butt injections.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> That's disgusting.  Wish these people would go visit places in the world where people don't have adequate shelter to gain some perspective.


Agree. I hate waste like that.


----------



## chowlover2

Now Kimbo says she wants to explore surrogacy for a third child. She doesn't take care of the 2 she already has...


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> Now Kimbo says she wants to explore surrogacy for a third child. She doesn't take care of the 2 she already has...


Well, in fairness to dear Kim, why would you ruin all that work you've paid good money for?


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Well, in fairness to dear Kim, why would you ruin all that work you've paid good money for?


True-LOL!


----------



## rockhollow

I was always surprised that she agreed to having a second child, but I guess she doesn't want to go though the weight again. The older you get the harder it is for the body to go back. And maybe she's now happy with the PS and the way she looks. She really has lost a lot of weight, I know some with help, but lots all over.
She's lots of nannies to tend kids, and would probably be just fine to be the egg donor, and have other people do everything.
They could even have twins.


----------



## Deco

I vaguely remember hearing that her pregnancies were very difficult. Coming from her, that can mean anything from 24/7 violent vomiting while hooked to an ivy to keep her alive, or annoyance over not being able to scratch an itch on her toe. But she's put out there that she and pregnancy don't mix well.  They probably still have viable embryos from the IVF rounds they've already done so it's just a matter of picking a surrogate.


----------



## redney

Any PR is good PR to Kim and PMK.


----------



## AECornell

She said she had placenta accreta, both times. Pretty sure after the first time they advise a hysterectomy if serious enough, not having any more children after because there's a higher chance of it reoccurring, possibly worse.

But I think we all just rolled our eyes when she said she had it and didn't believe it.


----------



## pinkfeet

AECornell said:


> She said she had placenta accreta, both times. Pretty sure after the first time they advise a hysterectomy if serious enough, not having any more children after because there's a higher chance of it reoccurring, possibly worse.
> 
> But I think we all just rolled our eyes when she said she had it and didn't believe it.



I don't believe it. Just like she said she had fertility problems after trying to get pregnant for a few months. Same with Khloe. Lies. 

And she never had ps, her tape was stolen, and on and ON. 

Why anyone would believe a word from anyone from this family is beyond me.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

bag-mania said:


> I have to disagree with you on that. In the past couple years there has been a whole lot put out there about Kanye's love of decorating. Kimmy even talked about it on Jimmy Kimmel a year ago when she was promoting her book:




Was it around the time Kanye was trying to reach out to Ikea to design furniture for them ? 
http://www.boredpanda.com/ikea-kanya-west-yeezy-funny-fake-products/

Probably has been posted before, but can't help myself


----------



## bag-mania

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Was it around the time Kanye was trying to reach out to Ikea to design furniture for them ?
> http://www.boredpanda.com/ikea-kanya-west-yeezy-funny-fake-products/
> 
> Probably has been posted before, but can't help myself
> View attachment 3515631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515632



Hilarious.  But don't forget the picture frame!


----------



## Jayne1

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Was it around the time Kanye was trying to reach out to Ikea to design furniture for them ?
> http://www.boredpanda.com/ikea-kanya-west-yeezy-funny-fake-products/
> 
> Probably has been posted before, but can't help myself
> View attachment 3515631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515632


I haven't seen those... so thank you!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I have to disagree with you on that. In the past couple years there has been a whole lot put out there about Kanye's love of decorating. Kimmy even talked about it on Jimmy Kimmel a year ago when she was promoting her book:


Ok. It doesn't matter to me...I just find the ridiculous in these gossip stories comical. 



pinkfeet said:


> I believe it. Why would not be crazy at home ?
> 
> That is the part that makes no sense.


I don't know...is all that you know of Kanye mostly from gossip and this thread? I didn't say he wasn't crazy at home...I have no idea. I only said that the story is stupid because he seems to go broke every week and if you look at pics, his places has looked the same so why would he all of a sudden throw out everything. Who buys some of these stories?


----------



## knasarae

I thought this was pretty funny:  https://www.buzzfeed.com/tanyachen/...e-because-of-o?utm_term=.ff0KOnboe#.vtzapmQkg

If you have an iPhone, Kanye will personally deliver all your text messages lol.



> *On Wednesday, a Twitter user shared a fun lil thing he’s been doing with his iPhone homescreen lock. He set the background to a photo of Kanye so that “whenever I get a notification, Kanye holds it up for me,” he captioned.*
> With a beautiful text from his mom, of course.
> 
> As some of you may have already identified, the image is from Kanye’s Yeezy Season 3 listening party/fashion line debut.


----------



## rockhollow

knasarae said:


> I thought this was pretty funny:  https://www.buzzfeed.com/tanyachen/...e-because-of-o?utm_term=.ff0KOnboe#.vtzapmQkg
> 
> If you have an iPhone, Kanye will personally deliver all your text messages lol.



How funny, too bad Kayne didn't think it up - he could have been selling it on iTunes and making a few bucks for some new furniture.


----------



## cdtracing

knasarae said:


> I thought this was pretty funny:  https://www.buzzfeed.com/tanyachen/...e-because-of-o?utm_term=.ff0KOnboe#.vtzapmQkg
> 
> If you have an iPhone, Kanye will personally deliver all your text messages lol.


That's funny!!!


----------



## Marykitty

Be careful next time Kim.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet




----------



## Oryx816

^ I guess Kim hasn't heard the news.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> I thought this was pretty funny:  https://www.buzzfeed.com/tanyachen/...e-because-of-o?utm_term=.ff0KOnboe#.vtzapmQkg
> 
> If you have an iPhone, Kanye will personally deliver all your text messages lol.


----------



## zinacef

As usual, a little too late.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet




----------



## fightthesunrise

Lol no.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I guess now anything is possible.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bag*Snob said:


> I guess now anything is possible.



Yep! I weep for humanity.


----------



## Lookin@bags




----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Lookin@bags said:


> View attachment 3516494



It might be a long shot but I see it this way; after the "terrible horrific" robbery in Paris, she will turn into a mother Therese à la Angelina, gives her a couple of years of clean slate, before making her way to the WH as the "sexiest" First lady. 
How is that for a fairy tale ending? Dreams do come true


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Cosmopolitan has "predicted" that already 
Now I'll crawl back to my corner lol 

xo


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lookin@bags said:


> View attachment 3516494





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> It might be a long shot but I see it this way; after the "terrible horrific" robbery in Paris, she will turn into a mother Therese à la Angelina, gives her a couple of years of clean slate, before making her way to the WH as the "sexiest" First lady.
> How is that for a fairy tale ending? Dreams do come true





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Cosmopolitan has "predicted" that already
> Now I'll crawl back to my corner lol
> 
> xo
> 
> View attachment 3516510



It's a sad day but thank you for the funny posts!


----------



## pixiejenna

But can Yeazus spare enough time from being a genius to run the country?  I mean the poor boy can't even pick out a couch  how do you expect him to redecorate the white house to his grand standard of high living before never moving in?


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> But can Yeazus spare enough time from being a genius to run the country?  I mean the poor boy can't even pick out a couch  how do you expect him to redecorate the white house to his grand standard of high living before never moving in?


----------



## bag-mania

We joke but Kanye is completely on board with it judging from his Twitter. Gotta love his fashion statement of wearing a track suit in the Oval Office.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> We joke but Kanye is completely on board with it judging from his Twitter. Gotta love his fashion statement of wearing a track suit in the Oval Office.
> 
> View attachment 3517250


Typical Yeaz with all those pics of himself and not one of his "wife" and kids lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Typical Yeaz with all those pics of himself and not one of his "wife" and kids lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Kind of a play on how no one love Kanye more than Kanye (song on Pablo and truth...lol)


----------



## rockhollow

I watched the latest episode of KUWTK (which I know were filmed a few months ago). Kimmy's scenes are in their McMansion. The place looks totally empty except for the room they film in. It sure doesn't look like anyone lives there, it certainly isn't full of designer furniture.
Kimmy must still be living at Kris's - goodness know's where Kanye lives.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> We joke but Kanye is completely on board with it judging from his Twitter. Gotta love his fashion statement of wearing a track suit in the Oval Office.
> 
> View attachment 3517250


Thought I just read somewhere today Kanye is so upset with the results he is moving out of the country. If he does, and if he really does run in 2020 (snicker), that's not gonna go over well. Just saying.


----------



## berrydiva

Ummm...no politics ladies.


----------



## AECornell

But is it really politics if we're talking about Kanye being president? Sounds more like fiction. Scary movie? Comedy...


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeazy and all the other celebs who threatened to leave aren't going anywhere. Go ahead and leave Yeaz see how much we miss you lol. At least Kimbo is keeping mum on politics thanks to her kartrashian witness protection program. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## V0N1B2

AECornell said:


> But is it really politics if we're talking about Kanye being president? Sounds more like fiction. Scary movie? Comedy...


That's what people said about someone else about a year ago 
I think the only think Kanye wants to talk about is Kanye.


----------



## rockhollow

redney said:


> Thought I just read somewhere today Kanye is so upset with the results he is moving out of the country. If he does, and if he really does run in 2020 (snicker), that's not gonna go over well. Just saying.



Please Kanye, don't come to Canada!
I would think his first choice would be France. Oh, maybe that is part of his master plan. Kim probably will not want to set foot in France again after her traumatic robbery. 

But as mentioned, leaving the country won't work well for campaigning.


----------



## bag-mania

The presidential salary is only $400,000 a year. Kanye won't want to work so hard for so little.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> The presidential salary is only $400,000 a year. Kanye won't want to work so hard for so little.


Every time he got upset or there was a problem, he wouldn't come to work.  lol


----------



## lovemysavior

bag-mania said:


> The presidential salary is only $400,000 a year. Kanye won't want to work so hard for so little.


Well if he continues spending foolishly like he does and Kim wakes up and divorces him, I can see him running for prez.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## redney

rockhollow said:


> Please Kanye, don't come to Canada!
> I would think his first choice would be France. Oh, maybe that is part of his master plan. Kim probably will not want to set foot in France again after her traumatic robbery.
> 
> But as mentioned, leaving the country won't work well for campaigning.



He'll go to Paris. With Riccardo. Without Kim. What a perfect outcome!


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> He'll go to Paris. With Riccardo. Without Kim. What a perfect outcome!



maybe the paris heist was ricardo's evil plan to get kimbo stuck at home and the yeez all to himself?
well played ricardo


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Thought I just read somewhere today Kanye is so upset with the results he is moving out of the country. If he does, and if he really does run in 2020 (snicker), that's not gonna go over well. Just saying.



Could we be this lucky? And even luckier that he insists that Kimmie comes with?


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> But is it really politics if we're talking about Kanye being president? Sounds more like fiction. Scary movie? Comedy...


No...I'm just making jokes.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has removed herself from the public eye since her jewelry heist in Paris.

But Kim Kardashian fans got a treat on Friday when her brother Rob took over her website kimkardashianwest.com to give a sneak peek into the reality star's Halloween festivities.

The 29-year-old shared a couple of oh-so-cute images of the doting mom and her two children North and Saint.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Rob-shares-Halloween-snaps.html#ixzz4PlORLj2w


----------



## arnott

Princess Jasmine again?


----------



## White Orchid

So, so original.


----------



## arnott

She looked better the first time around.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

I know this may sound random, which is btw totally me, but I might just found the secret to KK extremely "thin" face lately.
Besides the hardcore contouring she is famous for, it seems that there is a procedure where botox is injected to your jaw muscles in order to make them smaller and as result, you have this longer, slimmer face. This procedure is quite popular in Asia. 

You're welcome 

xo


----------



## Oryx816

Trying so hard to relive those glory days.  [emoji57]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I know this may sound random, which is btw totally me, but I might just found the secret to KK extremely "thin" face lately.
> Besides the hardcore contouring she is famous for, it seems that there is a procedure where botox is injected to your jaw muscles in order to make them smaller and as result, you have this longer, slimmer face. This procedure is quite popular in Asia.
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> xo
> View attachment 3519011
> 
> View attachment 3519012



Wot?!?!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I know this may sound random, which is btw totally me, but I might just found the secret to KK extremely "thin" face lately.
> Besides the hardcore contouring she is famous for, it seems that there is a procedure where botox is injected to your jaw muscles in order to make them smaller and as result, you have this longer, slimmer face. This procedure is quite popular in Asia.
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> xo
> View attachment 3519011
> 
> View attachment 3519012



Bethenny (did I spell her name correctly) Frankle has claimed Botox use to her jaw caused her jaw line to be different.


----------



## Lounorada

Uhmm Kim, Halloween was 12 days ago. Did it take that long for those pics to be photoshopped?
The kids look cute.
Saint's permanent 'unimpressed' facial expression is priceless. That kid always looks like he's thinking, 'I did not sign up for any of this ish!'


----------



## labelwhore04

I love how it says "Rob" took over her website. OK Kim, i'm sure "Rob" just desperately wanted to post halloween pics of you on your website. She just couldn't stay away. Also, did she get all dressed up with full hair and makeup JUST so she could take a few pics and have "Rob" post them?


----------



## V0N1B2

labelwhore04 said:


> I love how it says "Rob" took over her website. OK Kim, i'm sure "Rob" just desperately wanted to post halloween pics of you on your website. She just couldn't stay away. Also, did she get all dressed up with full hair and makeup JUST so she could take a few pics and have "Rob" post them?


Yeah, because Rob was just sitting around doing nothing yesterday.  Instead of being involved with his girlfriend who literally just gave birth the day before, he thinks about Kim and how he wants to post pictures of her in a midriff baring costume on her website Twitter thing. Mkay.
I think that was Kourtney's third costume that I saw. It does appear they have someone dress them and do their make up for a photo op to be later posted on social media.  When you think of it though, it's not any different that any other day for the Ks.


----------



## Jayne1

Why would she pick Rob as the pretend poster.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

As I've said before, she can't just disappear even if she wanted to. All of the K websites are subscription based, people are paying for content....

I think she looks cute, just as cute as the first time, tbh. The babies look aborable, it's a cute family costume.


----------



## AECornell

Exactly. And rob will call her out on her  BS too.

Just like that time "north" posted an old pic of Kim on IG... With a caption.



Jayne1 said:


> Why would she pick Rob as the pretend poster.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Uhmm Kim, *Halloween was 12 days ago. Did it take that long for those pics to be photoshopped?*
> The kids look cute.
> Saint's permanent 'unimpressed' facial expression is priceless. That kid always looks like he's thinking, 'I did not sign up for any of this ish!'


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Uhmm Kim, Halloween was 12 days ago. Did it take that long for those pics to be photoshopped?
> The kids look cute.
> Saint's permanent 'unimpressed' facial expression is priceless. That kid always looks like he's thinking, 'I did not sign up for any of this ish!'



she had to wait for her dentist's work to settle
her stomach looks flat! can i be jealous kimbo has never seen the inside of a gym but gets a flat tummy?


----------



## Bag*Snob

And her butt looks smaller in that Halloween costume.  Hmmm....


----------



## Jayne1

Bag*Snob said:


> And her butt looks smaller in that Halloween costume.  Hmmm....


That's what I was thinking.  Photoshop or surgery?  We're all checking for changes.  lol


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> she had to wait for her dentist's work to settle
> her stomach looks flat! can i be jealous kimbo has never seen the inside of a gym but gets a flat tummy?


Airbrushing and Photoshop is my guess


----------



## Sasha2012

via instagram


----------



## Lodpah

Sorry couldn't resist posting this. I was randomly on the internet and I don't know if the word "doll" uttered by the Ks is credited to them for calling other women that name but APPARENTLY, the slang "doll" has been used in Guam and the Northern Islands way, way before the Ks ever thought of polarizing the word "Doll."  It makes sense now since that girl Pia is apparently from Guam and I'm sure she must have been the one who was calling them "Doll" and like the unoriginality of the Ks they must have picked it up. Just a useless piece of information I thought I'd pass on.  That's all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was thinking.  *Photoshop or surgery?*  We're all checking for changes.  lol


I'd say a little from Column A, and a little from Column B


----------



## V0N1B2

"Doll" was popular back in the 60s


----------



## rockhollow

I'm here to agree. Why would Rob all of a sudden what the take over Kimmy's media postings?
Kim and Rob have never gotten along, he'd be the last person she's choose. Heck, she's choose a employer first, where she's had control over what was going up. She's never trust Rob!
And yes, he must have so much spare time right now with the immediate birth of his new daughter.

What a life those Kardashians girls must have.  They must have spent days dressing up in the assorted Halloween costumes and having their pictures taken. One their show, they are always rushing out for photoshoots. Then spending the days sitting around being made up, eating all that good food out of plastice containers and then having their photos taken.
They all must have the largest portfolio's known to man.

It must be killing Kimmy to not be using social media - going cold turkey must be really hard.
Her PR team must be watching her closely to keep her off her phone and blackberry.
I bet she's texting the sister like crazy, and they'll all waiting for her to re-immerge and give them a break.


----------



## Lodpah

I really believe their era is ebbing. I find it difficult to believe that they will ever be as popular as they once were.


----------



## rockhollow

Here's Rob, just about to put his daughter down to go and look after Kim's blogs and IG.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kimbo must be dying if she "let socks take over her site" to post some new pics ofherself. Poor thing she's so traumatized from being robbed that she's trying to go all the way back to 08 when being a fame wh0re was all fun and games, hence her replay of the Princess Jasmine costume. Like the other poster said I'm sure Socks had nothing better to do with his time but post pics of Kimbo online. Who wants to spend time with their first kid a day after they where born am I right?!? What should I do today see my kid, nah post some insanely photoshoped pics of my big sister hell ya! I see Kimbo went with Khlogores photoshop guy since it took 12 day to get those "baby abs" and loose her diaper a$$. [emoji23][emoji1]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

pixiejenna said:


> Kimbo must be dying if she "let socks take over her site" to post some new pics ofherself. Poor thing she's so traumatized from being robbed that she's trying to go all the way back to 08 when being a fame wh0re was all fun and games, hence her replay of the Princess Jasmine costume. Like the other poster said I'm sure Socks had nothing better to do with his time but post pics of Kimbo online. Who wants to spend time with their first kid a day after they where born am I right?!? What should I do today see my kid, nah post some insanely photoshoped pics of my big sister hell ya! I see Kimbo went with Khlogores photoshop guy since it took 12 day to get those "baby abs" and loose her diaper a$$. [emoji23][emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Socks!!  lool


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

pukasonqo said:


> she had to wait for her dentist's work to settle
> her stomach looks flat! can i be jealous kimbo has never seen the inside of a gym but gets a flat tummy?



Yes you can and you don't even have to feel bad about it . I work my ass off almost everyday and I'm not even near that flat stomach. I'm not big or anything but I have that fat pouche which isn't as cute. my Gym teacher said that you can only get rid of it with a low fat diet combined with exercise. Unless you have such a "dentist ": 

I'm following him on IG, very interesting


----------



## Oryx816

I know there are some fellow Big Bang Theory fans here, so here's Dr. Sheldon Cooper explaining how to tell them apart:


----------



## White Orchid

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Yes you can and you don't even have to feel bad about it . I work my ass off almost everyday and I'm not even near that flat stomach. I'm not big or anything but I have that fat pouche which isn't as cute. my Gym teacher said that you can only get rid of it with a low fat diet combined with exercise. Unless you have such a "dentist ":
> 
> I'm following him on IG, very interesting


Is that hair on her torso?


----------



## NicolesCloset

She really does look good  [emoji4]


----------



## AECornell

White Orchid said:


> Is that hair on her torso?



I think that's a man


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

White Orchid said:


> Is that hair on her torso?


That's a dude hun!! though, where I come from, some women would have a torso like that


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She has removed herself from the public eye since her jewelry heist in Paris.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian fans got a treat on Friday when her brother Rob took over her website kimkardashianwest.com to give a sneak peek into the reality star's Halloween festivities.
> 
> The 29-year-old shared a couple of oh-so-cute images of the doting mom and her two children North and Saint.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Rob-shares-Halloween-snaps.html#ixzz4PlORLj2w


in the last photo it looks like they photoshopped Kimi face on someone elses body


----------



## Hobbsy

Oryx816 said:


> I know there are some fellow Big Bang Theory fans here, so here's Dr. Sheldon Cooper explaining how to tell them apart:



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I love Sheldon!


----------



## rockhollow

myown said:


> in the last photo it looks like they photoshopped Kimi face on someone elses body






Her head does look unusual - it looks too small for the body, so I wonder too? 
Something is just not right. Kourt has tall heels on as well, that should make her taller than Kim.


----------



## mkr

There's photoshop on Kim's waist under Kourt's arm.  Look how the brown trim behind them angles in?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> That's a dude hun!! though, where I come from, some women would have a torso like that



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sugarsam

If you compare the new Jasmine photo with the original you can see her belly button is different. Surgery, photoshop, or spray on abs. Possibly all three.


----------



## pixiejenna

I said in the Chyro thread Kimbo only let socks post these pictures of her a day after #teamdream was born because in typical Kimbo fashion she can't handle when someone else gets attention.  She did it to upstage a baby, yeppers she's jelly of a baby. It finally clicked in my head that's the reason why she had to post pics of herself, you know in case we forgot about her. 

It would be interesting to see a side by side of her old princess Jasmine vs new princess Jasmine. Even more so if we could get a unedited one of her new version I'm curious how much diaper a$$ her photoshopers took off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow




----------



## VickyB

V0N1B2 said:


> "Doll" was popular back in the 60s



My family and friends have been using "Doll" and "Doll Face" for over 30 years.


----------



## berrydiva

What happened to her belly button? That's a lipo job if ever I've seen one.


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3520673



Love the old pics, thanks!  She looks like such a dolt! I 'd love to see the back shot of this pic.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3520673


whats really funny is that a lot of people specifically "kardashian fans Instagram"
rave about how she could fit her old custom even after she gave birth to 2 babies
you do realize she could've easily bought another one right? 
with different size and no one would tell a difference


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She also got her azz reduced. You guys don't see it?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

This suppose robbery was just a cover up for her to get a new body lol. She is so mentally ill


----------



## Baots

CobaltBlu said:


> Let's get this party started


What's wrong with her nose?


----------



## terebina786

Brklynjuice87 said:


> This suppose robbery was just a cover up for her to get a new body lol. She is so mentally ill



Lol! I called this from the get.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Smelling a new diet and work out "book"/Video coming our way, "like literally"


----------



## mkr

Maybe they stole her prosthetic @ss in Paris.


----------



## Ladybug09

here you go.
She has definitely had a tummy tuck.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Baots said:


> What's wrong with her nose?



She forgot to blend her nose contour.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Ladybug09 said:


> View attachment 3521031
> 
> 
> here you go.
> She has definitely had a tummy tuck.


She can't have a tummy tuck as the scar would mean the end of her "playboy" career.


----------



## lallybelle

Princess Jasmine is photoshopped AF.


----------



## berrydiva

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> She can't have a tummy tuck as the scar would mean the end of her "playboy" career.


I thought having a scar or the size/placement of it was mostly based on how much loose skin you have and how much they were sucking out. Plus there's also cool sculpt or whatever those procedures are called where they use lasers first so the scar is extremely tiny.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> View attachment 3521031
> 
> 
> here you go.
> She has definitely had a tummy tuck.


Her belly button looks tragic. She was just in cabo and her belly button looked normal....this was only a few months ago. She really didn't need a tummy tuck. Maybe she photoshopped that pic to the point that it made her look like she had a tuck.


----------



## knasarae

What ever she had done I think it was around the time she was wearing all those weird compression outfits as "fashion".


----------



## TC1

Playboy doesn't even show naked pics anymore, she doesn't ever need that to be an issue. Looks like a tummy tuck to me too, with the added spray contour abs.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she had a couple ribs removed.  I know it sounds extreme but this is Kim we're talking about.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> Maybe she had a couple ribs removed.  I know it sounds extreme but this is Kim we're talking about.



I think Janet Jackson also had her ribs removed  as well


----------



## VickyB

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She also got her azz reduced. You guys don't see it?



Don't see any a$$ reduction. Please, that's the entire fam's money maker. It aint going away.


----------



## VickyB

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I think Janet Jackson also had her ribs removed  as well



Somebody supposedly  did do that eons ago but I can't recall who it was!!!!!! Janet doesn't come to mind tho. Was it Cher???


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Maybe she had a couple ribs removed.  I know it sounds extreme but this is Kim we're talking about.


LOL! She opts for all the non invasive stuff but for boob jobs- cool sculpting, fillers, a$$ injections, maybe she's done lipo. Rib removal might be too much - even for her.


----------



## VickyB

Brklynjuice87 said:


> This suppose robbery was just a cover up for her to get a new body lol. She is so mentally ill


Notice how the "robbery" storyline has vanished? It was for PR not an insurance scam.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

VickyB said:


> Don't see any a$$ reduction. Please, that's the entire fam's money maker. It aint going away.



She did get it reduced. It's the pic with her and north I think


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

I don't think she had a rip removal surgery. 
Talking about rip removal, this "beauty" comes to mind


----------



## terebina786

I think it was Marilyn Manson who had his ribs removed.  I think so he could pleasure himself or something to that effect.


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> *Somebody supposedly  did do that eons ago but I can't recall who it was*!!!!!! Janet doesn't come to mind tho. Was it Cher???


Raquel Welch.  Or so the rumour went.  She had a small waist to hip ratio  and this was before lipo.  Now, everyone can buy what she had.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I don't think I believe any of the rib removal stories, they all sound like urban legends to me.


----------



## AECornell

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I don't think I believe any of the rib removal stories, they all sound like urban legends to me.



Same. Besides they protect vital organs. I would think it would be a risk to remove any.


----------



## Lounorada

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Talking about rip removal, this "beauty" comes to mind
> 
> View attachment 3521655


What the actual f**k?!


----------



## Deco

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I don't think I believe any of the rib removal stories, they all sound like urban legends to me.





AECornell said:


> Same. Besides they protect vital organs. I would think it would be a risk to remove any.



I just googled the rib removal stories and haven't found any credible ones.  Consensus is that they're a myth/urban legend, as you two have said.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> What the actual f**k?!



 I love Diane!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Lounorada said:


> What the actual f**k?!



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## cdtracing

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I don't think she had a rip removal surgery.
> Talking about rip removal, this "beauty" comes to mind
> 
> View attachment 3521655



I remember this one on Botched.  She said she has 6 ribs removed & has had countless surgical procedures to look like Jessica Rabbit.  Paul Nasiff said that rib removal was dangerous & this girl is crazy for wanting more PS on top of the numerous procedures she has already gone through. They refused to operate on her.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/botched-doctors-refuse-operate-woman-8307126


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> I remember this one on Botched.  She said she has 6 ribs removed & has had countless surgical procedures to look like Jessica Rabbit.  Paul Nasiff said that rib removal was dangerous & this girl is crazy for wanting more PS on top of the numerous procedures she has already gone through. They refused to operate on her.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/botched-doctors-refuse-operate-woman-8307126


I can and can't believe that there's an actual doctor out there who would remove 6 ribs from a person for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> I can and can't believe that there's an actual doctor out there who would remove 6 ribs from a person for cosmetic reasons.


Plenty of unscrupulous doctors out there who will do anything for money.  Also explains so many really botched PS.  What I can/can't believe is someone wanting to do that to themselves.  Dr Nasiff told her that ribs were there for a reason...like protecting internal organs.  Some people are just crazy & are so addicted to PS, they can't stop.  I cannot imagine how much it would all cost & where the money would come from.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

cdtracing said:


> Plenty of unscrupulous doctors out there who will do anything for money.  Also explains so many really botched PS.  What I can/can't believe is someone wanting to do that.  Dr Nasiff told her that ribs were there for a reason...like protecting internal organs.  Some people are just crazy & are so addicted to PS, they can't stop.  I cannot imagine how much it would all cost & where the money would come from.


I thought about that after my urban legend post, I figured there has got to be a doctor somewhere willing to do this.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

cdtracing said:


> I remember this one on Botched.  She said she has 6 ribs removed & has had countless surgical procedures to look like Jessica Rabbit.  Paul Nasiff said that rib removal was dangerous & this girl is crazy for wanting more PS on top of the numerous procedures she has already gone through. They refused to operate on her.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/botched-doctors-refuse-operate-woman-8307126



I LOVE botched! I saw her on there too and she looked like a freak show on two feet. My favourite would be Justin though, the guy who designed his own "six pack" implants. So lazy!!


----------



## terebina786

The Epione doctor was on The Doctor's TV show.  They referred to him as the Kardashian's Cosmetic Doctor or something.  He was basically showing butt fillers.  He's out there spilling all their "secrets".


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> The Epione doctor was on The Doctor's TV show.  They referred to him as the Kardashian's Cosmetic Doctor or something.  He was basically showing butt fillers.  He's out there spilling all their "secrets".


Did he spill any other secrets, or just the butt ones?


----------



## knasarae

terebina786 said:


> I think it was Marilyn Manson who had his ribs removed.  I think so he could pleasure himself or something to that effect.


Hopefully you can answer this without it getting too graphic but, how??



cdtracing said:


> I remember this one on Botched.  She said she has 6 ribs removed & has had countless surgical procedures to look like Jessica Rabbit.  Paul Nasiff said that rib removal was dangerous & this girl is crazy for wanting more PS on top of the numerous procedures she has already gone through. They refused to operate on her.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/botched-doctors-refuse-operate-woman-8307126



I watched an episode just the other day with a guy from Brazil who also wanted them to remove some ribs for him, which they declined.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Did he spill any other secrets, or just the butt ones?



No but his IG spills EVERYTHING.  Anyone who thinks the Ks only go to him for facials is stupid.    Also his prices are waaaaay over inflated.  He charges around $5000 for a non-surgical nose job when typically it's one unit of filler that shouldn't cost more than $700 - $1000.  He's really milking the Ks endorsement.


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> Hopefully you can answer this without it getting too graphic but, how??
> 
> .



Apparently it allows the body to bend forward more... not sure if that makes any sense.  I'm getting grossed out just thinking about it.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Hopefully you can answer this without it getting too graphic but, how??


You don't want to know. I got lost on the internet one day....trust me....you do not want to know. lol


----------



## cdtracing

terebina786 said:


> No but his IG spills EVERYTHING.  Anyone who thinks the Ks only go to him for facials is stupid.    Also his prices are waaaaay over inflated.  He charges around $5000 for a non-surgical nose job when typically it's one unit of filler that shouldn't cost more than $700 - $1000.  He's really milking the Ks endorsement.



Yes, he's way overpriced with his procedures.  I read that Kim Zociak Biermann & her daughter, Brielle, also goes to him to get their lips done.


----------



## knasarae

terebina786 said:


> Apparently it allows the body to bend forward more... not sure if that makes any sense.  I'm getting grossed out just thinking about it.


I think.... I get it. 


berrydiva said:


> You don't want to know. I got lost on the internet one day....trust me....you do not want to know. lol


I'm speechless


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I think.... I get it.
> 
> I'm speechless


----------



## morgan20

knasarae said:


> I think.... I get it.
> 
> I'm speechless



I remember as Berry stated 'getting lost on the internet' seeing a video of a man giving himself a BJ....


----------



## morgan20

I often get lost on the internet....not good!


----------



## Hello32

Ok so I just realized this and I'm sure it has already been stated but I have to get it out!   Here goes

Kim and Kanye named their son Saint and isn't it ironic that her EX Reggie Bush was drafted in the NFL out of college to !!guess who!!-- the SAINTS!  WOW I just realized this and couldn't help but share!   Sorry if it has already been shared!  

Ok so I don't pay much attention to the Kardashians but I do come here to read your hilarious comments and I LOVE them!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hello32 said:


> Ok so I just realized this and I'm sure it has already been stated but I have to get it out!   Here goes
> 
> Kim and Kanye named their son Saint and isn't it ironic that her EX Reggie Bush was drafted in the NFL out of college to !!guess who!!-- the SAINTS!  WOW I just realized this and couldn't help but share!   Sorry if it has already been shared!
> 
> Ok so I don't pay much attention to the Kardashians but I do come here to read your hilarious comments and I LOVE them!



[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Kim hasn't looked genuinely happy since she married Kanye. Maybe they both married each other to one up their ex's.


----------



## mkr

Pinkpeony123 said:


> Kim hasn't looked genuinely happy since she married Kanye. Maybe they both married each other to one up their ex's.


I read somewhere that he's been in love with her for years but she was always taken.  I think she married him for fame and stature.  They don't get much more famous than Kanye.


----------



## veyda

Marilyn Manson did NOT get ribs removed. It was an urban legend. I suppose you think MM got his ribs removed to do Columbine too. WTF y'all


----------



## rockhollow

mkr said:


> I read somewhere that he's been in love with her for years but she was always taken.  I think she married him for fame and stature.  They don't get much more famous than Kanye.



Yes, I thought that he had been lusting after her for years, but she just wanted to be friends. I bet Kimmy was sure she'd land a much bigger fish than him. She went though Reggie and Hump with no luck, so maybe thought Kanye was better than nothing.
I wonder if Johnathan was upset, hoping that maybe he'd be the 'better than no one' choice - LOL


----------



## twin-fun

Pinkpeony123 said:


> Kim hasn't looked genuinely happy since she married Kanye. Maybe they both married each other to one up their ex's.


I don't have a horse in this race and don't care about KK one way or the other but this statement just isn't true. There are dozens of pictures of her looking _very _happy with him. You may not find them on this thread but they are available on the interwebs if you care to look at them.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

I hope that's true for the sake of their kids. Maybe it's all the plastic surgery that makes her look that way to me



twin-fun said:


> I don't have a horse in this race and don't care about KK one way or the other but this statement just isn't true. There are dozens of pictures of her looking _very _happy with him. You may not find them on this thread but they are available on the interwebs if you care to look at them.


----------



## twin-fun

Looking pretty darn happy, plastic surgery and all. 







 Pinkpeony123 said:


> I hope that's true for the sake of their kids. Maybe it's all the plastic surgery that makes her look that way to me


----------



## mkr

She was really pretty in the third photo.


----------



## Deco

I think kim's frequently busy trying to give serious catwalk model face for the paps.  She even does that when she's with her kids.  She must think looking serious leads to be taken seriously.  And she really needs to exude "dead serious" with all the ridiculous, avant-garde wannabe things she wears, lest we mistake her for a clown.  (I love avant-garde, but not her illfitting disasters.) Her relaxed non-posey photos are better.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Deco said:


> I think kim's frequently busy trying to give serious catwalk model face for the paps.  She even does that when she's with her kids.  She must think looking serious leads to be taken seriously.  And she really needs to exude "dead serious" with all the ridiculous, avant-garde wannabe things she wears, lest we mistake her for a clown.  (I love avant-garde, but not her illfitting disasters.) Her relaxed non-posey photos are better.


I agree! They are both better looking when they smile and look happy . I remember when I saw Victoria Beckham scowling and I was baffled why anyone would want to look mad all the time.


----------



## Singra

mkr said:


> I read somewhere that he's been in love with her for years but she was always taken.  I think she married him for fame and stature.  They don't get much more famous than Kanye.


As much as he can love another... as we all know Kanye's biggest love has been and will always be himself.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> She was really pretty in the third photo.


She looks like wax works in the second pic. That make up is so thick!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

twin-fun said:


> Looking pretty darn happy, plastic surgery and all.
> 
> View attachment 3525131
> View attachment 3525129
> View attachment 3525128
> View attachment 3525127



I don't think I've ever seen Kanye smile. I hope it lasts.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Deco said:


> I think kim's frequently busy trying to give serious catwalk model face for the paps.  She even does that when she's with her kids.  She must think looking serious leads to be taken seriously.  And she really needs to exude "dead serious" with all the ridiculous, avant-garde wannabe things she wears, lest we mistake her for a clown.  (I love avant-garde, but not her illfitting disasters.) Her relaxed non-posey photos are better.



I agree. That's the way I've seen her. Granted I never follow her just occasionally peep in this thread.


----------



## Deco

for any Metallica fans, or those who sideeye wearing musician t shirts just to be cool, here's a cute snippet of James Hetfield, Metallica front man, reacting to celebs wearing Metallica T shirts.  His comment on Kim showing too much boobage is the best.


----------



## mkr

And we wonder why Kim never smiles.


----------



## BagBerry13

terebina786 said:


> I think it was Marilyn Manson who had his ribs removed.  I think so he could pleasure himself or something to that effect.





veyda said:


> Marilyn Manson did NOT get ribs removed. It was an urban legend. I suppose you think MM got his ribs removed to do Columbine too. WTF y'all


It's true, he didn't remove his ribs. It's of the same kind of urban legend variety that believes he was the one kid on The Wonder Years.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Ladybug09 said:


> View attachment 3521031
> 
> 
> here you go.
> She has definitely had a tummy tuck.



She was so much prettier BEFORE all that surgery!


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I thought that he had been lusting after her for years, but she just wanted to be friends. I bet Kimmy was sure she'd land a much bigger fish than him. She went though Reggie and Hump with no luck, so maybe thought Kanye was better than nothing.
> I wonder if Johnathan was upset, hoping that maybe he'd be the 'better than no one' choice - LOL


I still think Johnathan is her back up. And when I say back up I mean when she's really old like in her 60s and super botched. After she has a few more marriages under her belt. Then she'll settle for him when she can't get anyone better cause she's to icky and ugly from the years and years of PS. And she'll talk about how he was always there for her blah blah blah for all those years and marriages. It will be a perfect union because he worships the ground she walks on. And because he's gay she won't have to preform with him. So she gets the constant validation she needs without having to give anything in return.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

Deco said:


> for any Metallica fans, or those who sideeye wearing musician t shirts just to be cool, here's a cute snippet of James Hetfield, Metallica front man, reacting to celebs wearing Metallica T shirts.  His comment on Kim showing too much boobage is the best.




He sounds like a cool guy! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Metallica was on Behind the Music and their story is pretty amazing.  They are actually really cool, nice, caring guys.


----------



## redney

Kanye went on another crazy rant at his concert in Sacramento last night, including ranting against Jay and Bey, setting off the Beyhive lol.


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> Kanye went on another crazy rant at his concert in Sacramento last night, including ranting against Jay and Bey, setting off the Beyhive lol.


Shocker.


----------



## redney

Beyhive is pissed, lol. https://www.google.com/amp/uproxx.com/realtalk/kanye-diss-beyonce-beyhive-attack/amp/


----------



## twin-fun

redney said:


> Beyhive is pissed, lol. https://www.google.com/amp/uproxx.com/realtalk/kanye-diss-beyonce-beyhive-attack/amp/


I somehow doubt he cares what the Beehive has to say.


----------



## berrydiva

He needs mental intervention...don't know why folks think he's having these outburst as a person who isn't in need of a therapist. For some reason it seems impossible to folks but he's getting worse and it's clear as day that he has some sort of issue


----------



## Jayne1

I read he was late to start, sang 3 songs and went on a rant... then left the stage.

He'll use any excuse to leave the stage, it seems.  I'm surprised he has fans who still want to see him perform live.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm surprised he has fans.  Period.


----------



## DiorT

He just cancelled his LA show for tonight.  Tonight's show was a rescheduled show for a show earlier this month when he walked off the stage.  Something is wrong with him.  He also just posted 33 Instagram posts in 2 hours of clothes and no text.  Weirdo.


----------



## mkr

Borderline Personality Disorder.


----------



## berrydiva

DiorT said:


> He just cancelled his LA show for tonight.  Tonight's show was a rescheduled show for a show earlier this month when he walked off the stage.  Something is wrong with him.  He also just posted 33 Instagram posts in 2 hours of clothes and no text.  Weirdo.


I find it so strange that folks will call him weirdo and everything else as opposed to considering the possibility that he has a serious mental disorder. Not that I think anyone needs to be sympathetic towards him but it's interesting to me how some folks will get sympathy of having a clear mental disorder and other folks will never gain the same level of sympathy


----------



## DiorT

berrydiva said:


> I find it so strange that folks will call him weirdo and everything else as opposed to considering the possibility that he has a serious mental disorder. Not that I think anyone needs to be sympathetic towards him but it's interesting to me how some folks will get sympathy of having a clear mental disorder and other folks will never gain the same level of sympathy



Nm


----------



## VickyB

Perhaps his latest antics will be fodder for  "A Very Special Kardashian" episode next season.


----------



## VickyB

Who knows if he has a true mental disorder? He very well may not. He is an uber egoist and an entertainer that worships attention. His antics keep people focused on him. Regardless, whether his antics are real or an act, there is something really off about him.  I am friends with a woman who has a close friend who's friends with Kanye. Their connection is art. Apparently, he is very lovely but seems to equate himself on a certain level as a deity.


----------



## Esizzle

I wonder if he refunded all the people who paid for the very expensive tour tickets. If it were me, I would ask for my money back.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> I find it so strange that folks will call him weirdo and everything else as opposed to considering the possibility that he has a serious mental disorder. Not that I think anyone needs to be sympathetic towards him but it's interesting to me how some folks will get sympathy of having a clear mental disorder and other folks will never gain the same level of sympathy


If it really a medical thing, he should get himself checked and get counselling and medication. He definitely has the resources to.


----------



## Esizzle

Jayne1 said:


> I read he was late to start, sang 3 songs and went on a rant... then left the stage.
> 
> He'll use any excuse to leave the stage, it seems.  I'm surprised he has fans who still want to see him perform live.


My cousin paid $280 for standing room tickets. The concert he went to was sold out. I have no idea how he manages to draw so many people. He sold t-shirts as part of his concert merch for $75 each. It has Kim Kardashian playing tennis in a bikini...


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Who knows if he has a true mental disorder? He very well may not. He is an uber egoist and an entertainer that worships attention. His antics keep people focused on him.


Given that most here haven't followed Kanye since his beginning and some were just exposed to him as a result of this thread, there would be no baseline by which to gauge. And, yes he brings on a lot of the criticism due to his antics but as many have said before, even those that worked with him, he needs to seek therapy.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> If it really a medical thing, he should get himself checked and get counselling and medication. He definitely has the resources to.


At this point, it's very clear that something is very unbalanced mentally. And, I find it strange that so many folks laugh at it....I don't know what it will take for him to get help but it seems like he needs to be driven to the point of hurting someone or himself before people stop thinking he's just a narcissist and realize he has a mental disorder.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> At this point, it's very clear that something is very unbalanced mentally. And, I find it strange that so many folks laugh at it....I don't know what it will take for him to get help but it seems like he needs to be driven to the point of hurting someone or himself before people stop thinking he's just a narcissist and realize he has a mental disorder.


I'm curious why you think he's got a mental disorder. I can't say either way because I've never watched a single rant, not even the famous ones, and don't know of any unusual behavior besides a big ego.   I just assumed, based on what people say about him, that he's an eccentric, not unusual in the superstar artist world.  Maybe now he's going through a hard time (career/money stresses, marriage or family issues, midlife crisis). He looks like a loving father and seems pretty normal in the photos I see here. What makes you think it's a serious deterioration and not just a phase?


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> I'm curious why you think he's got a mental disorder. I can't say either way because I've never watched a single rant, not even the famous ones, and don't know of any unusual behavior besides a big ego.   I just assumed, based on what people say about him, that he's an eccentric, not unusual in the superstar artist world.  Maybe now he's going through a hard time (career/money stresses, marriage or family issues, midlife crisis). He looks like a loving father and seems pretty normal in the photos I see here. What makes you think it's a serious deterioration and not just a phase?


He's definitely eccentric and has an ego; that's not new, he's always been that way. He's always had people around him to reel him in as well. However, since his mother died, in 2008, it seemed to trigger a very strange behavior. My understanding is that there are many mental disorders show themselves due to age and/or a traumatic event. It's not just the rants but it's the erratic behavior; witnessed by fans but also those who work around him. There are many industry folks who have said that he needs help...this has been said about him for quite some time by people he's worked with in the past who were close to him but he's alienated. It doesn't seem like it's a phase at all and he has definitely been deteriorating since 2008. It was funny at first but it's really no longer funny...something is wrong with him.

ETA: It also seems he took his relationship with Jay to heart and is extremely hurt/upset by what that relationship has turned out to be now. Unfortunately, he can't seem to move on past this or his mom's death and is stuck in a very bad place mentally which seems to be breaking him down.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> He's definitely eccentric and has an ego; that's not new, he's always been that way. He's always had people around him to reel him in well. However, since his mother died, in 2008, it seemed to trigger a very strange behavior. My understanding is that there are many mental disorders show themselves due to age and/or a traumatic event. It's not just the rants but it's the erratic behavior; witnessed by fans but also those who work around him. There are many industry folks who have said that he needs help...this has been said about him for quite some time by people he's worked with in the past who were close to him but he's alienated. It doesn't seem like it's a phase at all and he has definitely been deteriorating since 2008. It was funny at first but it's really no longer funny...something is wrong with him.


Could it be drugs?


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Could it be drugs?


I used to joke and say he was on that booger sugar but it's obviously much deeper.


----------



## Jayne1

Esizzle said:


> I wonder if he refunded all the people who paid for the very expensive tour tickets. If it were me, I would ask for my money back.


One of the last times he left the stage without finishing, he promised to refund the audience, but the concert promoters said not so fast and no way.


----------



## berrydiva

Just saw on Twitter that he told his crew that the rest of the tour is cancelled.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Just saw on Twitter that he told his crew that the rest of the tour is cancelled.


Doesnt sound good. Hope he gets help for the sake of his kids if nothing else.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> At this point, it's very clear that something is very unbalanced mentally. And, I find it strange that so many folks laugh at it....I don't know what it will take for him to get help but it seems like he needs to be driven to the point of hurting someone or himself before people stop thinking he's just a narcissist and realize he has a mental disorder.



I find it unacceptable and irresponsible for anybody  to judge if he is suffering from a mental disorder. Give me a break. It's hard for us not to comment on his antics tho since his behavior is so unusual. As I've said before, it could all be an act or just sad.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> I find it unacceptable and irresponsible for anybody  to judge if he is suffering from a mental disorder. Give me a break.


Ok. Break given. Better? Tell 'em why you mad.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

berrydiva said:


> I find it so strange that folks will call him weirdo and everything else as opposed to considering the possibility that he has a serious mental disorder. Not that I think anyone needs to be sympathetic towards him but it's interesting to me how some folks will get sympathy of having a clear mental disorder and other folks will never gain the same level of sympathy


This doesn't surprise me at all, he's never comes across as likable to the general public therefore people are less likely to give him benefit of the doubt, sympathy etc. whereas when someone comes across as likable, it's so much easier to believe they have mental health issues rather than they're just behaving like a**holes cause that's what they've always done. I think it's human nature.


----------



## Singra

^ I know I'm beyond tired of hearing what Kanye has to say. He's too much like a child with a tantrum.


The thing with Kanye is that his ranting craziness is interspersed among longer periods of "normal" lucidity. Is it mental illness? possibly... but it could also be an example of an indulged narcissist who gets away with bad behavior because of a support team/structure that enables him. This current time in history is a stressful period for a lot of people let alone a raging narcissist with possible mental disorders... I can see how someone without a diagnosed/undiagnosed mental illness might go off the rails for a bit.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> He's definitely eccentric and has an ego; that's not new, he's always been that way. He's always had people around him to reel him in as well. However, since his mother died, in 2008, it seemed to trigger a very strange behavior. My understanding is that there are many mental disorders show themselves due to age and/or a traumatic event. It's not just the rants but it's the erratic behavior; witnessed by fans but also those who work around him. There are many industry folks who have said that he needs help...this has been said about him for quite some time by people he's worked with in the past who were close to him but he's alienated. It doesn't seem like it's a phase at all and he has definitely been deteriorating since 2008. It was funny at first but it's really no longer funny...something is wrong with him.
> 
> ETA: It also seems he took his relationship with Jay to heart and is extremely hurt/upset by what that relationship has turned out to be now. Unfortunately, he can't seem to move on past this or his mom's death and is stuck in a very bad place mentally which seems to be breaking him down.



I also think he's very insecure and desperate for acceptance so he really can't take being snubbed by Jay Z and Beyonce. He is always looking for validation and when he doesn't get it is usually when he goes off.


----------



## cdtracing

Crazy or not, mentally ill or not, just plain narcissistic a$$hole or not....I have long believed he needs some kind of therapy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Beyhive is pissed, lol. https://www.google.com/amp/uproxx.com/realtalk/kanye-diss-beyonce-beyhive-attack/amp/



Eeeeeeekkkk!!!! Daaaaaaaammmmnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## mkr

Yes Kanye has mental issues.  But the environment he is in is not conducive to getting the proper treatment.  He lives in such a narcissistic world.  Who in his life is a voice of reason that he can trust enough to help get what he needs?  He is surrounded by a group of people who are all competing for attention and acceptance and fame and wealth.  No one is thinking about what they can do for him, they're all too "me first".


----------



## Deco

You would think his wife cares enough to do something about it.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Deco said:


> You would think his wife cares enough to do something about it.



She's too busy thinking about herself and what he can do for her.


----------



## Deco

fightthesunrise said:


> She's too busy thinking about herself and what he can do for her.


That's what I assume as well. But is there no part of her that's a wife and responsible mother?  That's her husband and his long term prospects of doing things for her and her children having an involved father are poor if she doesn't care for him once in a while. 

Having said that, I don't know what ailment he has, if any, and what dangers it poses. If he's at the height of his problems, I think he can keep going along as he has been as that hasn't stopped him from making records, putting out a clothing line, having babies and showing up where he needs to, not counting the cancelled shows.  If he's still unraveling and we haven't seen the worst of it, then Kim needs to step up. Who else is going to?


----------



## Jayne1

fightthesunrise said:


> She's too busy thinking about herself and what he can do for her.



Agree. I think that's why she married him… and he did help elevate her business, getting the cover of Vogue, being invited to the Met Gala, etc.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Agree. I think that's why she married him… and he did help elevate her business, getting the cover of Vogue, being invited to the Met Gala, etc.



hope she enjoyed it and has plenty of pics to look back on - if she divorced him those things are over!


----------



## bag-princess

i think it goes without question that janye needs some serious help - but so do all those dang beehive drones!!  statements like this don't make them look all that mentally fit either! 



> “Just ask Joan Rivers what happens next when you talk bad about Beyonce.” Rivers passed away on Beyonce’s birthday, a week after making a joke about The Carters’ infamous elevator fight.





http://uproxx.com/realtalk/kanye-diss-beyonce-beyhive-attack/


----------



## beekmanhill

I think the only one he might listen to is someone like Jay and Bey, or Olivier, or Anna W.


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> I think the only one he might listen to is someone like Jay and Bey, or Olivier, or Anna W.


I agree. I don't know how true it is or not but Jay has tried to speak to him before supposedly. Given his obsession with Beyonce, maybe she may have better luck. Kanye has already expressed thoughts of suicide so who knows what he will do but the man needs help. And, given his past antics, many will not see him as having a serious problem until he does something seriously destructive.

It's sad and I can't even laugh, make jokes or really be that harsh on him anymore because he's has an obvious mental illness. Say a lot of things about him but his work ethic and passion for his music was never questionable...him putting that in jeopardy should be a signal to someone around him.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I find it so strange that folks will call him weirdo and everything else as opposed to considering the possibility that he has a serious mental disorder. Not that I think anyone needs to be sympathetic towards him but it's interesting to me how some folks will get sympathy of having a clear mental disorder and other folks will never gain the same level of sympathy



I agree (been a PhD level psychologist for 25 years) and it's going to be an uphill battle for him to ever accept any type of help. One of the fundamental characteristics of many mental illnesses is the absolute denial that anything is wrong, and often attempts to get the person clinical help is met with suspicion or refusal.


----------



## shiny_things

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Kanye is mentally unwell and has been for a while. His nonsensical, egotistic rants are a classic sign of someone with psychotic symptoms to a mental illness. Him now cancelling the shows after his latest rant under 'exhaustion' proves that I feel. Exhaustion is the celeb code word for mental health, addiction etc.


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> I agree. I don't know how true it is or not but Jay has tried to speak to him before supposedly. Given his obsession with Beyonce, maybe she may have better luck. Kanye has already expressed thoughts of suicide so who knows what he will do but the man needs help. And, given his past antics, many will not see him as having a serious problem until he does something seriously destructive.
> 
> It's sad and I can't even laugh, make jokes or really be that harsh on him anymore because he's has an obvious mental illness. Say a lot of things about him but his work ethic and passion for his music was never questionable...him putting that in jeopardy should be a signal to someone around him.



I agree.  I hope he does nothing self destructive and gets help somewhere.


----------



## Jayne1

I found this quote from his "rant" interesting. I completely understand what he's saying.

Quoted from Daily Beast:

_“Beyoncé, I was hurt! ’Cause I heard that you said you wouldn’t perform unless you won Video of the Year over me, and over ‘Hotline Bling.’ In my opinion—now, don’t go tryin’ to diss Beyoncé, she is great. Taylor Swift is great. We are all great people, we are all equal. But sometimes, we be playin’ the politics too much and forgettin’ who we are—just to win. **** winning! **** lookin’ cool!” screamed West, who oversees a luxury fashion line.
_
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...and-jay-z-before-storming-out-of-concert.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He is rude and thoughtless and should get help for that too. His rants consists of rich people problems. 

My kids don't play with yours.
Give me millions for my fashion line.
Fashion community doesn't give me a chance.
My songs aren't getting airplay. (So sorry that a song about bleaching a-holes isn't in heavy rotation)


But That stuff he said about Jay Z. That is just wild. Don't think there is any coming back from that one. Memphis Bleek did a podcast a while ago and he basically said when Jay is done with you, you (meaning his world) don't see or hear from that person again. There is no fall out or defining moment. They are just gone.

Kanye was already on that track. Now he is probably Dame Dash status along with a few others.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. Kanye is mentally unwell and has been for a while. His nonsensical, egotistic rants are a classic sign of someone with psychotic symptoms to a mental illness. Him now cancelling the shows after his latest rant under 'exhaustion' proves that I feel. Exhaustion is the celeb code word for mental health, addiction etc.


I was wondering when/if they would claim "exhaustion" as the cause. That's huge because he's a known workaholic.


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> I found this quote from his "rant" interesting. I completely understand what he's saying.
> 
> Quoted from Daily Beast:
> 
> _“Beyoncé, I was hurt! ’Cause I heard that you said you wouldn’t perform unless you won Video of the Year over me, and over ‘Hotline Bling.’ In my opinion—now, don’t go tryin’ to diss Beyoncé, she is great. Taylor Swift is great. We are all great people, we are all equal. But sometimes, we be playin’ the politics too much and forgettin’ who we are—just to win. **** winning! **** lookin’ cool!” screamed West, who oversees a luxury fashion line.
> _
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...and-jay-z-before-storming-out-of-concert.html



Honestly, if it's something he "heard" he should've talked to her before ranting at a concert.  He didn't even validate.  He say/she say can easily be denied.  She very well could've said it... but still you going off on stage about you heard someone said blah blah is just immature.



BagOuttaHell said:


> He is rude and thoughtless and should get help for that too. His rants consists of rich people problems.
> 
> My kids don't play with yours.
> Give me millions for my fashion line.
> Fashion community doesn't give me a chance.
> My songs aren't getting airplay. (So sorry that a song about bleaching a-holes isn't in heavy rotation)
> 
> 
> But That stuff he said about Jay Z. That is just wild. Don't think there is any coming back from that one. Memphis Bleek did a podcast a while ago and he basically said when Jay is done with you, you (meaning his world) don't see or hear from that person again. There is no fall out or defining moment. They are just gone.
> 
> Kanye was already on that track. Now he is probably Dame Dash status along with a few others.



I saw the Jay-Z thing coming a mile away.  The worse he got I knew Jay would begin to distance himself from him.  I think initially Jay did see him as a little brother or someone he could mentor.  However, the more and more erratic his behavior it seemed they went to a more business relationship.  Now, maybe not even that.

I do believe Ye has a mental disorder.  Unfortunately I don't think he'll listen to anyone at this point.  I think he's gonna have to hit rock bottom before he even begins to consider the reality of it.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> I was wondering when/if they would claim "exhaustion" as the cause. That's huge because he's a known workaholic.


Done. Today, he canceled the 21 remaining dates of his Saint Pablo tour, with a "source close to West" citing "exhaustion."
http://pagesix.com/2016/11/21/kanye-west-cancels-remaining-saint-pablo-tour-dates/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Deco said:


> That's what I assume as well. But is there no part of her that's a wife and responsible mother?  That's her husband and his long term prospects of doing things for her and her children having an involved father are poor if she doesn't care for him once in a while.
> 
> Having said that, I don't know what ailment he has, if any, and what dangers it poses. If he's at the height of his problems, I think he can keep going along as he has been as that hasn't stopped him from making records, putting out a clothing line, having babies and showing up where he needs to, not counting the cancelled shows.  If he's still unraveling and we haven't seen the worst of it, then Kim needs to step up. Who else is going to?



From what I've observed in interviews, Kim and at least some of her family seem scared of him. Kim would look at him for approval before she would answer any question posed to her and Khloe was interviewing him once on E! when he was ranting and she looked terrified and just agreed with everything he said and tried to get the other commentators to change the subject like she knew he would go off if anybody tried to challenge him. He seems very controlling, telling Kim what to wear and such. And I assume there's a reason she and the kids were living with her mom and not him. I don't think Kim's going to be the person to confront him.


----------



## mkr

Does he have brothers/sisters that he has a relationship with?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Does he have brothers/sisters that he has a relationship with?


He hasn't seemed to engage with his family in quite some time. He has a step-brother and that's about it IIRC.  His dad is still alive and has always been in his life; he was closer to his mom.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I agree. I don't know how true it is or not but Jay has tried to speak to him before supposedly. Given his obsession with Beyonce, maybe she may have better luck. Kanye has already expressed thoughts of suicide so who knows what he will do but the man needs help. And, given his past antics, many will not see him as having a serious problem until he does something seriously destructive.
> 
> It's sad and I can't even laugh, make jokes or really be that harsh on him anymore because he's has an obvious mental illness. Say a lot of things about him but his work ethic and passion for his music was never questionable...him putting that in jeopardy should be a signal to someone around him.



Totally agree with everything you're saying.

I miss the old Kanye, or to be more precise- the pre Kim / Kardashian family, Kanye...
Google







Also, I used to really enjoy his blog KanyeUniverseCity and had completely forgotten about it until a friend of mine mentioned it the other day and we were chatting about how good it was


----------



## labelwhore04

I've always said that Kanye displays classic symptoms of Bipolar Disorder. It will only get worse if left untreated. And like Berry stated earlier, death or traumatic events can trigger this type of thing, it happened to someone i know.


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> At this point, it's very clear that something is very unbalanced mentally. And, I find it strange that so many folks laugh at it....I don't know what it will take for him to get help but it seems like he needs to be driven to the point of hurting someone or himself before people stop thinking he's just a narcissist and realize he has a mental disorder.



He may never realize it... it might have to be a Brittany Spears situation


----------



## cdtracing

Kanye was very close to his mother.  Did he start exhibiting symptoms of a mental issue after her death?  Sometimes the trauma of the death of a loved one can trigger an underlying mental issue.  He just seems to get more unstable every year.  I don't know because I'm not a psychologist or a psychiatrist & certainly don't have the education & credentials to diagnose him but he's only getting worse.  He seems to be in full blown denial that there's anything wrong with him.  It's like he thinks he's fine, it's the rest of the world that's F'ed up.


----------



## GoGlam

Did anyone here post that Kanye has cancelled his whole tour? Could it be because Jay-Z pulled funding?


----------



## cdtracing

GoGlam said:


> Did anyone here post that Kanye has cancelled his whole tour? Could it be because Jay-Z pulled funding?


It's been posted he cancelled the rest of the Pablo tour.  The reason cited is exhaustion.  I don't know about funding.


----------



## poopsie

cdtracing said:


> Kanye was very close to his mother.  Did he start exhibiting symptoms of a mental issue after her death?  Sometimes the trauma of the death of a loved one can trigger an underlying mental issue.  He just seems to get more unstable every year.  I don't know because I'm not a psychologist or a psychiatrist & certainly don't have the education & credentials to diagnose him but he's only getting worse.  He seems to be in full blown denial that there's anything wrong with him. * It's like he thinks he's fine, it's the rest of the world that's F'ed up*.



LOL I think that myself.   Mentally ill?   IDK............I always thought as I got old(er) it was more a case of LFT-----Low Frustration Tolerance


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I used to joke and say he was on that booger sugar but it's obviously much deeper.


I said it for years, but the boy had a mental break down when his Mother died and there is no one with the influence like his Mother to push him/encourage him to go get help and to get on some meds. And he just continues to spiral out of control.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> Did anyone here post that Kanye has cancelled his whole tour? Could it be because Jay-Z pulled funding?


He announced it last night to his staff abruptly after he cancelled the show 30 mins before it was supposed to start. I doubt Jay-Z funding had anything to do with that decision.


----------



## baglover1973

I seriously can't with her calling the robbery a "near death experience"....These two whack jobs deserve each other in a way I have never seen before.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> Kanye was very close to his mother.  Did he start exhibiting symptoms of a mental issue after her death?  Sometimes the trauma of the death of a loved one can trigger an underlying mental issue.  He just seems to get more unstable every year.  I don't know because I'm not a psychologist or a psychiatrist & certainly don't have the education & credentials to diagnose him but he's only getting worse.  He seems to be in full blown denial that there's anything wrong with him.  It's like he thinks he's fine, it's the rest of the world that's F'ed up.


He definitely started to get more erratic after his mother's death. Prior to her death, he was just like any other artists with an ego...he was on top of the hip-hop world, engaged, etc. Nothing compared to now....he's on a new level right now.  She passed in 2008 or so...around 808 & Heartbreak.


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder how this is going to effect Kimmy? If he's not on tour that might mean more time spent managing her - unless he just heads off to Paris.
I know that PMK and Kanye acts like friends, but I just can't see them really getting along - they both want to control Kimmy, and that can't be easy.
If he acts too crazy and erratic, PMK won't like that, especially if they are trying for aMother Kim image for her now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm legit sad for Ye. He needs help.


----------



## TinksDelite

TMZ is reporting that Kanye is hospitalized. http://m.tmz.com/2016/11/21/kanye-west-hospitalized/#news/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Freckles1

TinksDelite said:


> TMZ is reporting that Kanye is hospitalized. http://m.tmz.com/2016/11/21/kanye-west-hospitalized/#news/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



I will be surprised if they don't put a "hold"
On him for psych evaluation


----------



## hellobyebye

Kanye being hospitalized is important for legal reasons, he faces losing millions of dollars for not completing his tour. However, this doesn't mean that he doesn't need medical attention because he's clearly been going through some stuff for a while.


----------



## berrydiva

hellobyebye said:


> Kanye being hospitalized is important for legal reasons, he faces losing millions of dollars for not completing his tour. However, this doesn't mean that he doesn't need medical attention because he's clearly been going through some stuff for a while.


Tours are insured. He doesn't need to be hospitalized for legal reasons. They recoup their money from the insurance company.


----------



## berrydiva

I hope this gets him help.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

hellobyebye said:


> Kanye being hospitalized is important for legal reasons, he faces losing millions of dollars for not completing his tour. However, this doesn't mean that he doesn't need medical attention because he's clearly been going through some stuff for a while.



This was my thought. I am sure it helps with insurance purposes since we don't know what it includes.

That said, I can see this family exploiting the situation as they did with Lamar. Hourly press releases about how he is doing thanks to their unyielding support.


----------



## Morgan R

I haven't been a fan of Kanye's for some time now but I will say I hope Kanye is ok and does get some help (medical/psych evaluations) because mentally he hasn't seemed to be "here" since his mother died and that was 10 years ago.


----------



## Flatsy

berrydiva said:


> Tours are insured. He doesn't need to be hospitalized for legal reasons. They recoup their money from the insurance company.


An insurance company is not going to pony up millions and millions of dollars because Kanye doesn't feel like finishing the tour.  If Kanye doesn't have a legitimate medical reason for not living up to his contractual obligation, he is personally on the hook for ALL of it.

Toni Braxton had to declare bankruptcy because the insurance company refused to cover her tour cancellation, and she had documented medical problems, and that wasn't enough to prove that she physically couldn't perform.  Insurance companies don't play.

I think Kanye got home late at night and his lawyers told him he'd better get his ass down to the hospital and try to get some medical receipts.


----------



## berrydiva

Flatsy said:


> An insurance company is not going to pony up millions and millions of dollars because Kanye doesn't feel like finishing the tour.  If Kanye doesn't have a legitimate medical reason for not living up to his contractual obligation, he is personally on the hook for ALL of it.
> 
> Toni Braxton had to declare bankruptcy because the insurance company refused to cover her tour cancellation, and she had documented medical problems, and that wasn't enough to prove that she physically couldn't perform.  Insurance companies don't play.
> 
> I think Kanye got home late at night and his lawyers told him he'd better get his ass down to the hospital and try to get some medical receipts.


Sometimes it's not worth explaining the professional or personal experience I have so I'm just going to say ok...you're right.


----------



## kirsten

Kanye West is 'handcuffed and hospitalized for his own safety after suffering severe sleep deprivation': 
Friends say 'stressed and exhausted' star canceled Saint Pablo Tour because he's 'spiraling out of control 

Kanye West was hospitalized for his own safety on Monday, sources claim, after friends say he suffered a 'psychotic break'  

Friends say the 'breakdown' was triggered by problems in his marriage to Kim Kardashian, paranoia over his rift with Jay Z and his seething jealousy of Beyoncé

Sources say he was being checked for 'severe sleep deprivation' when it was decided he had to be admitted

Law enforcement sources confirmed that the rapper was hospitalized for his own health and safety

Sources close to Kanye say he tried to resist going to hospital and had to be placed in handcuffs

Kim flew out of LA on Monday for the East Coast but was nowhere to be seen after the shock news broke

Earlier today, West officially axed the 22 remaining dates of the U.S. leg of his Saint Pablo tour

Cancellation came days after a bizarre rant aimed at Beyoncé, Jay Z, Hillary ******* and Mark Zuckerberg

Sources say 'workaholic' Kanye 'often stays up and works for 48 hours at a time' and called his team at all hours of the night'

Experts suggest that Kanye will lose more than $10 million by cancelling the remaining tour dates

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...control-Kim-leaves-home-East-coast-event.html


----------



## Jayne1

Kim is going to appear at some event honouring her father.  For what you may ask.  So the organizers can get celebrities to show up, because I have no idea what Rob Sr could have done to receive such an honour, unless you call hiding the OJ evidence an honourable thing.

Anyway, Kim will officially be out of hiding very soon, I believe.  Let's all check for surgical updates...

ETA -- unless she flies back to LA...


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> He definitely started to get more erratic after his mother's death. Prior to her death, he was just like any other artists with an ego...he was on top of the hip-hop world, engaged, etc. Nothing compared to now....he's on a new level right now.  She passed in 2008 or so...around 808 & Heartbreak.



That's what I was thinking.  Before her death, he was like all the other egotistical hip hoppers, making his music but after her death, he seems somewhat off kilter & it's seems to have gotten progressively worse.  It's almost like his mother was who kept him grounded in the real world.  Without her, he seems to seek approval, recognition, & validation from anyone willing to give it.  He seems lost in the bigger picture.


----------



## LemonDrop

cdtracing said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Before her death, he was like all the other egotistical hip hoppers, making his music but after her death, he seems somewhat off kilter & it's seems to have gotten progressively worse.  It's almost like his mother was who kept him grounded in the real world.  Without her, he seems to seek approval, recognition, & validation from anyone willing to give it.  He seems lost in the bigger picture.



I agree too. He seemed normal and then his mother died. Maybe Kim being robbed has just pushed him over the edge. Maybe he truely loves her and this is just too much for him.


----------



## berrydiva

Chile....at seconds hand, Kim bounced on old man.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Soooo he was acting erratic and she left to fly across the country?


----------



## TC1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Soooo he was acting erratic and she left to fly across the country?


Maybe so she can cancel HER plans this time and fly to be by his side, for more attention


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> Maybe so she can cancel HER plans this time and fly to be by his side, for more attention


So I guess Kim will now come out of seclusion & stand by her man????


----------



## redney

PMK's plan is in motion.


----------



## Irishgal

If he was assessed by a clinician and determined to be "a danger to self or others, or gravely disabled" he could have been put on a 72 hour involuntary psychiatric hold, known as welfare and institution code 5150. 

Sad for him. It's a painful thing to go through.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> If he was assessed by a clinician and determined to be "a danger to self or others, or gravely disabled" he could have been put on a 72 hour involuntary psychiatric hold, known as welfare and institution code 5150.
> 
> Sad for him. It's a painful thing to go through.


Being put on a 5150 is what drove a friend's spouse to basically cause her own death. It's very sad for all involved.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Man, this really stopped being funny.  I definitely don't wish harm on him.  I hope he gets what he needs.


----------



## VickyB

I wonder how PMK will use Kanye's crisis as a spring board to put other things in motions?


----------



## Lodpah

This is sad. There's a video on Youtube where Kim is on a red carpet and she pushes Kanye away so she could be the sole focus. I don't believe one bit that he controls her. She controls him. I feel bad for Kanye. When Kim was robbed he rushed to her side. She knew he was having a break down but opted to leave. See, when a person is going into a bipolar episode or they start cycling it happens gradually but escalates quickly.  I read the signs, sleep deprivation, delusions of grandeur and manic rantings.  Yeah, I'm saying it, she's a master manipulator. What is it about the Kardashian's that they ruin men's lives?

I read online they are making her out to be a saint (sarcasm intended). I see her filing for divorce in a few months or so.  I hope not though.  The thing is though she's supposedly worth more than him so she could end up paying alimony.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> This is sad. There's a video on Youtube where Kim is on a red carpet and she pushes Kanye away so she could be the sole focus. I don't believe one bit that he controls her. She controls him. I feel bad for Kanye. When Kim was robbed he rushed to her side. She knew he was having a break down but opted to leave. See, when a person is going into a bipolar episode or they start cycling it happens gradually but escalates quickly.  I read the signs, sleep deprivation, delusions of grandeur and manic rantings.  Yeah, I'm saying it, she's a master manipulator. What is it about the Kardashian's that they ruin men's lives?
> 
> I read online they are making her out to be a saint (sarcasm intended). I see her filing for divorce in a few months or so.  I hope not though.  The thing is though she's supposedly worth more than him so she could end up paying alimony.


He didn't rush to her side when she was robbed. He ran off the stage and went to his place in SoHo and she came back to NYC the next am. lol. He wasn't with her. I was supposed to go to the festival he was performing at that day....so happy we gave away out tix.


----------



## Lodpah

berrydiva said:


> He didn't rush to her side when she was robbed. He ran off the stage and went to his place in SoHo and she came back to NYC the next am. lol. He wasn't with her. I was supposed to go to the festival he was performing at that day....so happy we gave away out tix.


I didn't realize that but I still think that woman does not give a rip about him.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> I didn't realize that but I still think that woman does not give a rip about him.


I agree.


----------



## Esizzle

Irishgal said:


> If he was assessed by a clinician and determined to be "a danger to self or others, or gravely disabled" he could have been put on a 72 hour involuntary psychiatric hold, known as welfare and institution code 5150.
> 
> Sad for him. It's a painful thing to go through.


oh god doesnt sound good. Hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## Lodpah

VickyB said:


> I wonder how PMK will use Kanye's crisis as a spring board to put other things in motions?


They're going to get desperate. I still think their fame is fading. The stories are going to get wilder and wilder just to stay alive (famous).


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> I wonder how PMK will use Kanye's crisis as a spring board to put other things in motions?


It's PMK's exit strategy for Kimmie.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Sometimes it's not worth explaining the professional or personal experience I have so I'm just going to say ok...you're right.


I wanna hear it.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Chile....at seconds hand, Kim bounced on old man.


I sincerely have no idea what you just said.


----------



## Singra

This is very sad, I was completely wrong yesterday... I hope he takes the time to recover away from the limelight... though the chances of that happening are significantly low, when most of your life is geared towards mining yourself for money, musical inspiration, fame etc... I don't see how the machinery just stops.




Lodpah said:


> *This is sad. There's a video on Youtube where Kim is on a red carpet and she pushes Kanye away so she could be the sole focus. I don't believe one bit that he controls her. She controls him. I feel bad for Kanye. *When Kim was robbed he rushed to her side. She knew he was having a break down but opted to leave. See, when a person is going into a bipolar episode or they start cycling it happens gradually but escalates quickly.  I read the signs, sleep deprivation, delusions of grandeur and manic rantings.  Yeah, I'm saying it, she's a master manipulator. What is it about the Kardashian's that they ruin men's lives?
> 
> I read online they are making her out to be a saint (sarcasm intended). I see her filing for divorce in a few months or so.  I hope not though.  The thing is though she's supposedly worth more than him so she could end up paying alimony.


I see this type of comment a lot in relation to various celeb couples and it always makes me wonder... why must there be one person using the other? Why can't it be  mutual exploitation? Seems like both of them get something out of the relationship... on a variety of levels.

I loathe Kim K and everything she stands for but I got to give them the benefit of the doubt. I like to think somewhere behind all the bulls*t there is some kind of real connection.... at least I hope there is because if what we see is who they really are... then that is so incredibly tragic.


----------



## shiny_things

I think it's sad the people that be are still pushing the 'sleep deprivation' angle. Kanye has been unwell for a while as I have repeatedly said. It's sad that it's 2016 and we still live in a world where his publicists can't just say that he's mentally unwell. The taboo is still rife, sadly. I hope he is finally going to get the help he needs.

As for PMK, this is the perfect angle for her to orchestrate the Kimye divorce.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Sometimes it's not worth explaining the professional or personal experience I have so I'm just going to say ok...you're right.


Do you think it is a severe manic episode or a coke induced delusional break down?
In any case, Imo he is unwell and it is not a publicity stunt.
Wendy Williams talked about how Jay Z used Kanye and threw him out when he had no use for him.
This is the first time (since the radio) that she went in so deep on a celeb....And the Carters....
What really went down between them?


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> I wonder how PMK will use Kanye's crisis as a spring board to put other things in motions?





Is water wet???

She's been waiting for something like this to happen!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

I'm pretty sure that most of you ladies on here are more concerned about Kanye than his own Mrs. 

Probably filing for divorce and custody as we speak.
#Blackwidow


----------



## limom

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I'm pretty sure that most of you ladies on here are more concerned about Kanye than his own Mrs.
> 
> Probably *filing for divorce* and custody as we speak.
> #Blackwidow


Very unlikely, It would look horrible for Kim to file while he is hospitalized.


----------



## AECornell

Exhaustion/sleep deprivation is always the term used when a celebrity goes into hospital or rehab. It's like saying irreconcilable differences on divorce papers. A term people use when they don't want to state the truth.


----------



## beekmanhill

I hope he gets the treatment he needs.


----------



## mrs moulds

Kayne has mental illness. This is not unusual for people in the entertainment industry. They use their craft to mask the pain ie. Kendrick Lamar, Kid Cudi, Mariah Carey, and the list goes on and on. I'm not a major fan of Kanye nor Kim, however I understand what he is going through and hope he as well as his family receives the help that they need. This situation has shown a lot of people that money is not everything


----------



## limom

http://people.com/celebrity/kanye-w...tual-attack/?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag
Kanye West was hospitalized for exhaustion on Monday, and a source tells PEOPLE he “feels like he’s under spiritual attack.”

Hours after West, 39, canceled the remaining 21 dates of his Saint Pablo tour, the rapper went to the hospital following the advice of his doctor, a source says.

“He is exhausted and currently dealing with sleep deprivation. He went to the hospital at will under the advise of his physician. He’s fine,” a source previously confirmed to PEOPLE.

In the wake of his wife Kim Kardashian West being held at gunpoint and robbed of millions of dollars worth of jewelry on Oct. 3, the musician and clothing designer is “in a very reflective place right now.”

“He feels like he’s under spiritual attack, and has been for awhile. It’s not just the big things; it’s smaller, quieter things, internal things. You might think that it’s about Kim’s robbery, and while that didn’t help, that’s not what’s going on here. He’s dealing with a lot more subtle issues,” the source tells PEOPLE.

“His mother died in November, so this time of year always brings him a lot of pain. He keeps that pain internalized, but sometimes will talk about how hard this time of year is for him. He works through the pain every November,” the source adds. West’s mother, Donda, who died in November 2007 at the age of 58.

But although the father of two is physically exhausted from lack of sleep, he is also emotionally and spiritually tired — and is processing things internally.

“He feels like it’s a trying time for his spirit, but that can be a good thing. He isn’t one to run away from these things. He leans in and listens, and comes away a stronger, better man. But it hurts him; his spirit is vexed. But that’s where growth comes from,” the source says.

“Sometimes, darkness creeps in, and Kanye wrestles against it. He talks about that a lot. It’s exhausting, and it takes everything he’s got. He’s just so tired now; he’s very low energy and feels like there’s a grieving in his spirit. It’s very hard to explain, but something has happened recently, where he’s not the ‘Ye that everyone knows.”

On Monday evening Kardashian West, 36, was expected to make her first public appearance since the life-threatening Paris robbery last month. But on Monday evening, the KUWTK star made a last-minute decision to skip the Angel Ball at the Cipriani Wall Street in New York, which honored her late father, Robert Kardashian.

http://people.com/celebrity/kanye-we...tter_peoplemag


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Rhymefest said all of that But it went mostly unnoticed by the Kardashian media.

“My brother needs help, in the form of counseling. Spiritual & mental. He should step away from the public & yesmen & heal,” Rhymefest wrote in a series of tweets Friday (Feb. 12) to fans.

http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...e-of-pablo-quits-says-rapper-needs-counseling


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> Rhymefest said all of that But it went mostly unnoticed by the Kardashian media.
> 
> “My brother needs help, in the form of counseling. Spiritual & mental. He should step away from the public & yesmen & heal,” Rhymefest wrote in a series of tweets Friday (Feb. 12) to fans.
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...e-of-pablo-quits-says-rapper-needs-counseling


A while back, when he went on one of his bizarre rant, Al Rocker said that  Kanye was going thru some things...
All points out to a long standing situation.,,,,


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It sounds like severe depression also sometimes takes a hold of him too. Low energy and darkness and exhaustion are sometimes signs of lack of instrinsic motivation, which can sometimes stem from depressive states.


----------



## Singra

He's someone who needs to be out of the constant limelight. He needs less reality TV and more grounded reality... although I guess you could say that about anyone. 



mrs moulds said:


> Kayne has mental illness. T*his is not unusual for people in the entertainment industry. *They use their craft to mask the pain ie. Kendrick Lamar, Kid Cudi, Mariah Carey, and the list goes on and on. I'm not a major fan of Kanye nor Kim, however I understand what he is going through and hope he as well as his family receives the help that they need. *This situation has shown a lot of people that money is not everything*


I also think that bad behavior gets tolerated more in this industry than in others so people don't get help until it's unmanageable.... not that you can't have people with serious mental illnesses in other industries but can you imagine an accountant acting like Kanye usually does and getting away with it? In entertainment the bigger more over the top your personality the more you get rewarded for it. 

...And a big yes to your last sentence.


----------



## Deco

Nothing will make me pull for Kanye quicker than the thought of him struggling with mental illness while surrounded by Kardashians.


----------



## redney

From Blind Gossip back in February 2016. Don't know how reliable this site is but...
http://blindgossip.com/?p=76828

*The 5150*
February 24, 2016

[Blind Gossip] This musician’s family has talked to two separate doctors in the past week about getting a psychiatric hold on him!

A 5150 hold (see below) can only be put on someone if they are a threat to themselves or others. Remember Amanda Bynes? Despite months of very bizarre behavior, her parents could not obtain a 5150 hold on her until she soaked her dog in gasoline and set a fire on a stranger’s driveway. After they got the 5150, the parents were able to get themselves appointed her conservators and take control of her treatment and her finances.

Unless our musician threatens to harm or actually physically harm himself or others, his family can’t legally force him into treatment for his mental illness, nor can they take control of his finances.

In public, they will pretend that everything is fine. However, behind the scenes, they are taking several steps. They are safeguarding their finances and keeping it firmly under their control. To ensure the safety of the child/ren, they will make sure that he is never left alone with them. And to ensure their own brand’s survival, they will put out lots of distracting stories about themselves, their projects, their houses, and their kids.

_BG Note: California Welfare and Institutions Code Section 5150 authorizes a qualified officer or clinician to involuntarily confine a person suspected to have a mental disorder that makes him or her a danger to himself or herself, a danger to others, and/or gravely disabled. The person can only be held for 72 hours for evaluation, after which time the hold is extended or terminated._


----------



## cdtracing

I'm not a fan of Kanye nor am I a fan of the Kartrashians but I have a lot of empathy for someone who is struggling with emotional & mental issues.  I have no doubt that this time of year is hard for him & he probably suffers from depression because of his mother's death. I know full well how that feels because I lost my oldest son in 2014 in February.  Holidays & birthdays are especially hard.  It's so sad because he seems to be surrounded by people who do not create an environment that's conducive for emotional or mental healing.  The K Klan are only concerned with money & celebrity.  People in his entourage probably are too.  He definitely needs to step away from the limelight & deal with his issues.  The lifestyle track he's on will only make his problems worse.


----------



## redney

cdtracing said:


> I'm not a fan of Kanye nor am I a fan of the Kartrashians but I have a lot of empathy for someone who is struggling with emotional & mental issues.  I have no doubt that this time of year is hard for him & he probably suffers from depression because of his mother's death. I know full well how that feels because I lost my oldest son in 2014 in February.  Holidays & birthdays are especially hard.  It's so sad because he seems to be surrounded by people who do not create an environment that's conducive for emotional or mental healing.  The K Klan are only concerned with money & celebrity.  People in his entourage probably are too.  He definitely needs to step away from the limelight & deal with his issues.  The lifestyle track he's on will only make his problems worse.


Completely agree and hope PMK gives him the space and time to work on himself. She's going to try to milk any opportunity for press coverage, just as she did with Lamar's OD and hospitalization.


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> I wanna hear it.


I used to be in insurance, specifically entertainment insurance. While my focus was on insuring actors or production for movies, we also did touring insurance which includes insurance for the artist, promoter, tour, general liability, etc. In almost all cases, the insurance protects against the artist death or sickness or canceling shows for any reason. As for the venues, they recoup from the promoter wgo would've taken tour insursnce. Most likely, Kanye is going to have to pony up some cash for the loss to his crew and the venues and the insurance company will have to pony up some as well to the promoter. Even Lloyds eventually had to pay back Michael Jackson's estate because the court found they were responsible for the coverage. They might be working to have it "postponed" so they can try to make up for some of the loss.



Deco said:


> I sincerely have no idea what you just said.


 it's a line from C.R.E.A.M. by Wu-Tang. I just replaced Kim'so name since she just hopped on a plane and bounced from her man.



limom said:


> Do you think it is a severe manic episode or a coke induced delusional break down?
> In any case, Imo he is unwell and it is not a publicity stunt.
> Wendy Williams talked about how Jay Z used Kanye and threw him out when he had no use for him.
> This is the first time (since the radio) that she went in so deep on a celeb....And the Carters....
> What really went down between them?


Who knows...I feel like all of those prior outburst were manic attacks as well.  He's not around the right people to care for him clearly. I don't know how his fans and other folks that worked with him can see all of these episodes and say he's not well mentally, yet his wife is busy finding her next thotfit for fashion week. He should've been encouraged to see a doctor awhile ago.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> I used to be in insurance, specifically entertainment insurance. While my focus was on insuring actors or production for movies, we also did touring insurance which includes insurance for the artist, promoter, tour, general liability, etc. In almost all cases, the insurance protects against the artist death or sickness or canceling shows for any reason. As for the venues, they recoup from the promoter wgo would've taken tour insursnce. Most likely, Kanye is going to have to pony up some cash for the loss to his crew and the venues and the insurance company will have to pony up some as well to the promoter. Even Lloyds eventually had to pay back Michael Jackson's estate because the court found they were responsible for the coverage. They might be working to have it "postponed" so they can try to make up for some of the loss.
> 
> 
> it's a line from C.R.E.A.M. by Wu-Tang. I just replaced Kim'so name since she just hopped on a plane and bounced from her man.
> 
> Who knows...I feel like all of those prior outburst were manic attacks as well.  He's not around the right people to care for him clearly. I don't know how his fans and other folks that worked with him can see all of these episodes and say he's not well mentally, yet his wife is busy finding her next thotfit for fashion week. He should've been encouraged to see a doctor awhile ago.


Well, can't top your expertise on the insurance issue, so thanks for that.

Word of the day: thotfit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this is really sad.  I hope Kanye gets the help he needs and is surrounded by people that actually care about him.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> I'm not a fan of Kanye nor am I a fan of the Kartrashians but I have a lot of empathy for someone who is struggling with emotional & mental issues.  I have no doubt that this time of year is hard for him & he probably suffers from depression because of his mother's death. I know full well how that feels because I lost my oldest son in 2014 in February.  Holidays & birthdays are especially hard.  It's so sad because he seems to be surrounded by people who do not create an environment that's conducive for emotional or mental healing.  The K Klan are only concerned with money & celebrity.  People in his entourage probably are too.  He definitely needs to step away from the limelight & deal with his issues.  The lifestyle track he's on will only make his problems worse.


so sorry cd.  This made me very sad.
the holidays can be a difficult time of year for anyone.  What I think is also common, and I feel its effects too, though not to in a clinically diagnosable way, is SAD like symptoms.  I get the winter blues from the shorter days.  Which is ironic because I'm a night owl and have always loved the night more than the day.


----------



## cdtracing

redney said:


> Completely agree and hope PMK gives him the space and time to work on himself. She's going to try to milk any opportunity for press coverage, just as she did with Lamar's OD and hospitalization.



As sad as it seems, I can just see PMK sitting at her desk in her office, gleefully rubbing her hands together, trying to work out a plan to spin this the the K Klan's benefit.  Like I said, this family doesn't not create an environment that's conducive to emotional or mental well being.  Any tragedy is viewed as something to make a buck off of.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> I'm not a fan of Kanye nor am I a fan of the Kartrashians but I have a lot of empathy for someone who is struggling with emotional & mental issues.  I have no doubt that this time of year is hard for him & he probably suffers from depression because of his mother's death. I know full well how that feels because I lost my oldest son in 2014 in February.  Holidays & birthdays are especially hard.  It's so sad because he seems to be surrounded by people who do not create an environment that's conducive for emotional or mental healing.  The K Klan are only concerned with money & celebrity.  People in his entourage probably are too.  He definitely needs to step away from the limelight & deal with his issues.  The lifestyle track he's on will only make his problems worse.


So sorry for your loss, cd.

What I can't understand is why Kris is at an event celebrating the life of Robert,sr??
He had a widow after all.
And also was he recognized for getting Oj scott free????
The rich sure like to party at some phony charity's expenses.,.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> As sad as it seems, I can just see PMK sitting at her desk in her office, gleefully rubbing her hands together, trying to work out a plan to spin this the the K Klan's benefit.  Like I said, this family doesn't not create an environment that's conducive to emotional or mental well being.  Any tragedy is viewed as something to make a buck off of.


Yep , she is still capitalizing on the death of her ex husband....


----------



## cdtracing

Deco said:


> so sorry cd.  This made me very sad.
> the holidays can be a difficult time of year for anyone.  What I think is also common, and I feel its effects too, though not to in a clinically diagnosable way, is SAD like symptoms.  I get the winter blues from the shorter days.  Which is ironic because I'm a night own and have always loved the night more than the day.



Thank you for your kind words.  It's a pain & a void that never goes away; you just learn to live with it.  Time does* not* heal all wounds.  I'm strong in my faith in God so I lean on Him.  Holidays, birthdays, & February are especially hard.  Depression runs in my family so his death affected my mother especially hard.  We lost my brother to cancer the year before.  My mother takes medication; I deal with it in my own way but my doctor has told me if I ever need something, all I have to do is call him.  I have always been strong willed & I refuse to allow myself to be dragged into the darkness.  I'm fortunate to have a loving & supportive network of family & friends who genuinely care about my well being & how I'm doing.  I'm especially thankful to have a loving & supportive husband who give me the space I need at times but also helps pull me away from the darkness.  Kanye doesn't seem to have this kind of support.  That's sad.

I understand about SAD symptoms.  My sister gets the winter blues from the shorter days.  I'm a night owl as well so it is ironic that you would be affected by it.  People are all different & are affected in different ways.  I have a friend that lived in Alaska for several years & was affected during their long winter nights.  She would go to a clinic that had a special light to sit under that allowed her body to absorb the vitamin D, I think, that you would normally get from sunlight.  She said it helped tremendously.


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> So sorry for your loss, cd.
> 
> What I can't understand is why Kris is at an event celebrating the life of Robert,sr??
> He had a widow after all.
> And also was he recognized for getting Oj scott free????
> The rich sure like to party at some phony charity's expenses.,.



Thank you, limom.  The K Klan will try to make a buck off anything.  I don't know what Robert Sr's lifetime accomplishments are.  I just remember his involvement in the OJ trial.  Until then, I had never heard of him.  It's not like he was a champion of the oppressed, a famous law professor, or someone heavily involved with charity. 

I know if I was somewhere else & my husband was hospitalized, I would drop everything to fly to his side.  But, then again, I'm not a Kartrashian.


----------



## Deco

Robert Kardashian wasn't an actively licensed attorney at the time Nicole and Ron got murdered.  I think he was in some different kind of business unrelated to law.  He reinstated his license to be part of OJ's defense team, even though he was never a criminal lawyer even when he did practice.  The speculation is that he did that so he couldn't be called in to testify about what was in the bag he carried out from OJ's house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

black men go into this family one way and comes out another way, never for the better

Lamar and Kanye - both lost their mothers and now look at them....


----------



## cdtracing

Deco said:


> Robert Kardashian wasn't an actively licensed attorney at the time Nicole and Ron got murdered.  I think he was in some different kind of business unrelated to law.  He reinstated his license to be part of OJ's defense team, even though he was never a criminal lawyer even when he did practice.  The speculation is that he did that so he couldn't be called in to testify about what was in the bag he carried out from OJ's house.



That was pretty much the extent of his involvement with the trial.  He was never active in the defense; that was Cochran's job to lead that team.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  It's a pain & a void that never goes away; you just learn to live with it.  Time does* not* heal all wounds.  I'm strong in my faith in God so I lean on Him.  Holidays, birthdays, & February are especially hard.  Depression runs in my family so his death affected my mother especially hard.  We lost my brother to cancer the year before.  My mother takes medication; I deal with it in my own way but my doctor has told me if I ever need something, all I have to do is call him.  I have always been strong willed & I refuse to allow myself to be dragged into the darkness.  I'm fortunate to have a loving & supportive network of family & friends who genuinely care about my well being & how I'm doing.  I'm especially thankful to have a loving & supportive husband who give me the space I need at times but also helps pull me away from the darkness.  Kanye doesn't seem to have this kind of support.  That's sad.
> 
> I understand about SAD symptoms.  My sister gets the winter blues from the shorter days.  I'm a night owl as well so it is ironic that you would be affected by it.  People are all different & are affected in different ways.  I have a friend that lived in Alaska for several years & was affected during their long winter nights.  She would go to a clinic that had a special light to sit under that allowed her body to absorb the vitamin D, I think, that you would normally get from sunlight.  She said it helped tremendously.


Yes, I've heard you can get the special lamps at home and sit under them for only about 10 minutes a day.  I'm going to give it a try.

I'm glad you have support and strength to deal with your losses.  You always come across very strong and grounded and I'm sure those are assets you draw on in all matters.  hugs.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> black men go into this family one way and comes out another way, never for the better
> 
> Lamar and Kanye - both lost their mothers and now look at them....



I guess you can call it the Kartrashian Kurse.  None of the men, Bruce included, come out for the better after this family gets a hold of them. SMDH


----------



## cdtracing

Deco said:


> Yes, I've heard you can get the special lamps at home and sit under them for only about 10 minutes a day.  I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> I'm glad you have support and strength to deal with your losses.  You always come across very strong and grounded and I'm sure those are assets you draw on in all matters.  hugs.



My friend said those lamps were a tremendous help for her.  She said she could not have lived there as long as she did without them.  It would be worth looking into.

Thank you.  I come from a very close knit, matriarchal family full of Alpha females.   My family has always said I was the most stubborn of them all & very much like my mother's sister & my great aunt.  We have a tendency to close ranks around who ever in our family is hurting or having difficulties.  We were all brought up in the real world & nothing was sugar coated.  Death is a part of Life.  I tend to look at Death as not an ending of the journey but just another stage of the journey.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> black men go into this family one way and comes out another way, never for the better
> 
> Lamar and Kanye - both lost their mothers and now look at them....


It is not like white men fare any better....
One is wearing a dress and the other is supposed to be a partying, drunken lord...,


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> It is not like white men fare any better....
> One is wearing a dress and the other is supposed to be a partying, drunken lord...,



Even Rob can't escape the Kurse.  He's about as disfunctional as they come.


----------



## Katel

Kurse indeed

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebri...rol&service=responsive&0p19G=c&service=tablet

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lining-Kardashians-matter-time-overdosed.html


----------



## berrydiva

Katel said:


> Kurse indeed
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebri...rol&service=responsive&0p19G=c&service=tablet
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lining-Kardashians-matter-time-overdosed.html


Can you post the article for those of us who don't click links please?


----------



## Stansy

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  It's a pain & a void that never goes away; you just learn to live with it.  Time does* not* heal all wounds.  I'm strong in my faith in God so I lean on Him.  Holidays, birthdays, & February are especially hard.  Depression runs in my family so his death affected my mother especially hard.  We lost my brother to cancer the year before.  My mother takes medication; I deal with it in my own way but my doctor has told me if I ever need something, all I have to do is call him.  I have always been strong willed & I refuse to allow myself to be dragged into the darkness.  I'm fortunate to have a loving & supportive network of family & friends who genuinely care about my well being & how I'm doing.  I'm especially thankful to have a loving & supportive husband who give me the space I need at times but also helps pull me away from the darkness.  Kanye doesn't seem to have this kind of support.  That's sad.
> 
> I understand about SAD symptoms.  My sister gets the winter blues from the shorter days.  I'm a night owl as well so it is ironic that you would be affected by it.  People are all different & are affected in different ways.  I have a friend that lived in Alaska for several years & was affected during their long winter nights.  She would go to a clinic that had a special light to sit under that allowed her body to absorb the vitamin D, I think, that you would normally get from sunlight.  She said it helped tremendously.


So sorry for your loss... Sending hugs your way!


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I'm not a fan of Kanye nor am I a fan of the Kartrashians but I have a lot of empathy for someone who is struggling with emotional & mental issues.  I have no doubt that this time of year is hard for him & he probably suffers from depression because of his mother's death. I know full well how that feels because I lost my oldest son in 2014 in February.  Holidays & birthdays are especially hard.  It's so sad because he seems to be surrounded by people who do not create an environment that's conducive for emotional or mental healing.  The K Klan are only concerned with money & celebrity.  People in his entourage probably are too.  He definitely needs to step away from the limelight & deal with his issues.  The lifestyle track he's on will only make his problems worse.


So sorry for your loss.  There are few things worse than losing a child.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It sounds like severe depression also sometimes takes a hold of him too. Low energy and darkness and exhaustion are sometimes signs of lack of instrinsic motivation, which can sometimes stem from depressive states.


PMK says he's just tired


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> Even Rob can't escape the Kurse.  He's about as disfunctional as they come.


You are right. I keep forgetting about Mr Socks.,,


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> PMK says he's just tired



Of course she would.


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, Ladies, for your kind thoughts.  Yes, burying your child is not natural; I always thought I would go first.  I try to focus on all the good memories &, call me crazy, but I think his spirit comes around from time to time because I can be alone at the house, walk into a room & I will catch a whiff of his cologne.  He was the only one in the family to wear that particular scent.


----------



## zen1965

cdtracing said:


> I know full well how that feels because ?.. .



I am  so very sorry for your loss. Losing a child is the worst that can happen to a parent. My heart bleeds for you.


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> PMK says he's just tired


He's a Kash Kow for them so that's exactly what I would expect her to say.


----------



## mrs moulds

cdtracing said:


> I'm not a fan of Kanye nor am I a fan of the Kartrashians but I have a lot of empathy for someone who is struggling with emotional & mental issues.  I have no doubt that this time of year is hard for him & he probably suffers from depression because of his mother's death. I know full well how that feels because I lost my oldest son in 2014 in February.  Holidays & birthdays are especially hard.  It's so sad because he seems to be surrounded by people who do not create an environment that's conducive for emotional or mental healing.  The K Klan are only concerned with money & celebrity.  People in his entourage probably are too.  He definitely needs to step away from the limelight & deal with his issues.  The lifestyle track he's on will only make his problems worse.



Thank you for this.  Depression is nothing to play around with, and for people of color, it is always hard to admit you have a mental issue for the stake of not looking weak, especially in African - American men.  I've suffered for years, just as you, I also lost a child and that is the worst pain ever. I was so mentally broken and eventually physically sick, because of the despair, and not knowing how to break free because of the fear of seeking help and labeled as being crazy. Once I did, it made a major difference!
 Again, I am not major fan of Kanye, but, I understand what he is going through.  I just pray that for once, this family can set aside the need for attention and money, and really help him, more than their ' half a** ' attempt to help Rob.


----------



## cdtracing

zen1965 said:


> I am  so very sorry for your loss. Losing a child is the worst that can happen to a parent. My heart bleeds for you.


Thank you for your thoughts.  It wasn't easy to go through it & 2 yrs later, it's still not easy.  It's something I had no control over & I've had to accept that.


----------



## limom

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you for this.  Depression is nothing to play around with, and for people of color, it is always hard to admit you have a mental issue for the stake of not looking weak, especially in African - American men.  I've suffered for years, just as you, I also lost a child and that is the worst pain ever. I was so mentally broken and eventually physically sick, because of the despair, and not knowing how to break free because of the fear of seeking help and labeled as being crazy. Once I did, it made a major difference!
> Again, I am not major fan of Kanye, but, I understand what he is going through.  I just pray that for once, this family can set aside the need for attention and money, and really help him, more than their ' half a** ' attempt to help Rob.


So sorry Mrs Mould.
You are so right about the importance of getting help and also the lack of willingness to seek mental health in AA families.
Kudos for being so brave.

I wonder if Kanye is going to finally break free and live his authentic life .


----------



## Deco

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you for this.  Depression is nothing to play around with, and for people of color, it is always hard to admit you have a mental issue for the stake of not looking weak, especially in African - American men.  I've suffered for years, just as you, I also lost a child and that is the worst pain ever. I was so mentally broken and eventually physically sick, because of the despair, and not knowing how to break free because of the fear of seeking help and labeled as being crazy. Once I did, it made a major difference!
> Again, I am not major fan of Kanye, but, I understand what he is going through.  I just pray that for once, this family can set aside the need for attention and money, and really help him, more than their ' half a** ' attempt to help Rob.


Big hugs to you.  I'm glad you made it through the dark times.  I simply can't imagine.  there are no words.  You carry a far greater burden and your strength should be acknowledged.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

http://people.com/celebrity/kanye-west-falling-apart-since-kim-kardashian-west-paris-robbery/

Kanye West Has Been ‘Falling Apart’ Without Kim to Lean On Since Paris Robbery, Says Source
****
And so it begins...


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> He didn't rush to her side when she was robbed. He ran off the stage and went to his place in SoHo and she came back to NYC the next am. lol. He wasn't with her. I was supposed to go to the festival he was performing at that day....so happy we gave away out tix.


Interesting that he didn't rush to be by HER, his 'wife's" side but he was pissed that Jay and Bey were not there at his side...


----------



## cdtracing

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you for this.  Depression is nothing to play around with, and for people of color, it is always hard to admit you have a mental issue for the stake of not looking weak, especially in African - American men.  I've suffered for years, just as you, I also lost a child and that is the worst pain ever. I was so mentally broken and eventually physically sick, because of the despair, and not knowing how to break free because of the fear of seeking help and labeled as being crazy. Once I did, it made a major difference!
> Again, I am not major fan of Kanye, but, I understand what he is going through.  I just pray that for once, this family can set aside the need for attention and money, and really help him, more than their ' half a** ' attempt to help Rob.



My heart goes out to you & what you have gone through.  Yes, the pain of losing a child is one I never thought I would experience.  It's excruciating & cuts through the soul.  It leaves a void that can never be filled.  Depression is real & my son suffered from it.  It not only affect one mentally but also physically.  I encouraged my mother to go to her doctor, even went back home to drive her there. (She's 86)  While she still struggles with losing her son & her grandson, she is much better now that she's taking meds.  I never have been one to take meds ( I hate taking the ones I take for my blood pressure).  I count on my faith in God for comfort & strength.  I'm living proof that if God brings you to it, He will bring you through it.  I'm glad you sought help & are doing better.

I think all people, not just African Americans, shy away from seeking help with mental illnesses because there's still a stigma attached to it.  No one wants to be thought of as weak or crazy.  It's something I wish our society could move past.  People with mental illnesses are still people who should be cared for, not rejected.  I have always thought Rob K suffered from depression & his family's attempt to help him was, IMO, just an act.  He's still as disfuctional as ever & now has the responsibility of a child, something he's ill prepared for.  I, too, pray that Kanye gets the help he needs & will be open to receiving it.  It will be a long hard rode & he will need a lot of genuine support if he is to be successful.


----------



## Deco

Ladybug09 said:


> Interesting that he didn't rush to be by HER, his 'wife's" side but he was pissed that Jay and Bey were not there at his side...


Honestly, I don't see how he could have rushed to be by her side.  He was in the middle of a concert when it happened, and like 5 hours later she was fleeing Paris on a flight back to NYC where he already was.  If he had rushed to be by her side, their planes would have crossed like two ships in the night.


----------



## Ladybug09

Deco said:


> Yes, *I've heard you can get the special lamps at home and sit under them for only about 10 minutes a day.  I'm going to give it a try.*
> 
> I'm glad you have support and strength to deal with your losses.  You always come across very strong and grounded and I'm sure those are assets you draw on in all matters.  hugs.



I've heard that these really work.


----------



## Katel

berrydiva said:


> Can you post the article for those of us who don't click links please?


Sorry no time to copy cut and paste - I hate even clicking as well lol ... I barely skimmed them (my eyes!)...
they reference the "kurse" theme - enter at your own risk!


----------



## mrs moulds

limom said:


> So sorry Mrs Mould.
> You are so right about the importance of getting help and also the lack of willingness to seek mental health in AA families.
> Kudos for being so brave.
> 
> I wonder if Kanye is going to finally break free and live his authentic life .



I hope so. This man has been so broken since the lost of his mom. I still remember seeing him after his mom died, walking the red carpet with Amber Rose with  a bottle booze and it broke my heart; for at that moment it was obvious that he was in pain. The Kardashian's is his family now, and I want them to step up and make a difference, and not to be known just for nude pictures, plastic surgery and sex!


----------



## redney

limom said:


> You are right. I keep forgetting about Mr Socks.,,


Everybody does


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> So sorry for your loss, cd.
> 
> What I can't understand is why Kris is at an event celebrating the life of Robert,sr??
> He had a widow after all.
> And also was he recognized for getting Oj scott free????
> The rich sure like to party at some phony charity's expenses.,.


It's like Kanye just said... Bey wouldn't show up to an award show unless she won the award... the Angel Ball wanted famous people in attendance and I guess, in this case, the Ks.

How ro get them to show up? Give them an award, but who gets this award? Mother of the Year, Kris or the father for doing...  what?  Hiding the OJ evidence, passing on his genes to Kim and Kourt and taking Khloe in as his own...  or maybe just dying young.


----------



## mrs moulds

cdtracing said:


> My heart goes out to you & what you have gone through.  Yes, the pain of losing a child is one I never thought I would experience.  It's excruciating & cuts through the soul.  It leaves a void that can never be filled.  Depression is real & my son suffered from it.  It not only affect one mentally but also physically.  I encouraged my mother to go to her doctor, even went back home to drive her there. (She's 86)  While she still struggles with losing her son & her grandson, she is much better now that she's taking meds.  I never have been one to take meds ( I hate taking the ones I take for my blood pressure).  I count on my faith in God for comfort & strength.  I'm living proof that if God brings you to it, He will bring you through it.  I'm glad you sought help & are doing better.
> 
> I think all people, not just African Americans, shy away from seeking help with mental illnesses because there's still a stigma attached to it.  No one wants to be thought of as weak or crazy.  It's something I wish our society could move past.  People with mental illnesses are still people who should be cared for, not rejected.  I have always thought Rob K suffered from depression & his family's attempt to help him was, IMO, just an act.  He's still as disfuctional as ever & now has the responsibility of a child, something he's ill prepared for.  I, too, pray that Kanye gets the help he needs & will be open to receiving it.  It will be a long hard rode & he will need a lot of genuine support if he is to be successful.



Thank you so much for this.  

It has taken me years to accept my depression, but, I'm glad I did. At times I still have moments, but,  with the help of God and friends who supports me unconditionally I am able to make it through. This is what Kanye needs, and really pray that he can become whole again.


----------



## mrs moulds

Deco said:


> Big hugs to you.  I'm glad you made it through the dark times.  I simply can't imagine.  there are no words.  You carry a far greater burden and your strength should be acknowledged.



Y'all making me cry over here, however tears of joy, for my TPF family, yes, y'all are my family.  We might throw shade sometimes at celebrities, well, at lot of shade, but when one of us is in pain, we circle around that person and give hope and encouragement. 
Kanye needs TPF family!


----------



## White Orchid

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much for this.
> 
> It has taken me years to accept my depression, but, I'm glad I did. At times I still have moments, but,  with the help of God and friends who supports me unconditionally I am able to make it through. This is what Kanye needs, and really pray that he can become whole again.


God was my only anchor too when I lost my Mother and was just inconsolable.  May He continue to give you comfort, and carry you through this on-going trial, Amen


----------



## cdtracing

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much for this.
> 
> It has taken me years to accept my depression, but, I'm glad I did. At times I still have moments, but,  with the help of God and friends who supports me unconditionally I am able to make it through. This is what Kanye needs, and really pray that he can become whole again.



It takes a strong person to ask for help when needed.  You're a strong woman & a survivor, never doubt that.  I acknowledge that in you.  Everyone has their good days & their bad.  I have them, too.  It take a genuine support system of people who care, unconditionally.  I'm glad you have that.  God will not forsake you in your time of need.
I hope Kanye can find that as well but he may have to look elsewhere away from the K Klan.  I'm not sure if they are capable of looking past their own self centered mindset to even care about someone else's needs.  When I first heard Kanye married into that family, it thought it was a HUGE mistake.


----------



## Oryx816

@cdtracing:  I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  I cannot fathom the pain that this must bring to a mother's heart.  

I commend your fortitude and healthy outlook on the nature of life and death.  The Buddhist perspective on death is that it is of course inevitable, so it is best to reflect upon it often so that life can be fully appreciated and when death comes, it is much more easily accepted as part of the journey.  This thinking winds up permeating daily life as it helps to put life's trials and tribulations into perspective.  

As an example, here in Thailand when people have a small car accident, it isn't uncommon to see the involved parties waiting for the police chatting and laughing animatedly.  The offending party apologizes, the aggrieved party accepts as they both have an understanding that in the great scheme of things, it is an inconvenience but will be sorted out.  Why bother with anger when these things are bound to happen and you may be cast in either role one day?

I apologize for the philosophical detour.  It is important to have support when you are down and it seems like you have that from external sources such as friends and family as well as the internal source of your faith.  I think I speak for many in saying I am glad you are here to join us for some daily light hearted banter.  :hug: 


PS--I hope Kanye finds a source of comfort and stability to get through this difficult time.


----------



## White Orchid

I feel like I need to don some Church attire at this point.  Where's my white gloves when I need them?!


----------



## mrs moulds

cdtracing said:


> It takes a strong person to ask for help when needed.  You're a strong woman & a survivor, never doubt that.  I acknowledge that in you.  Everyone has their good days & their bad.  I have them, too.  It take a genuine support system of people who care, unconditionally.  I'm glad you have that.  God will not forsake you in your time of need.
> I hope Kanye can find that as well but he may have to look elsewhere away from the K Klan.  I'm not sure if they are capable of looking past their own self centered mindset to even care about someone else's needs.  When I first heard Kanye married into that family, it thought it was a HUGE mistake.



I felt the same way... How sad is that? Instead of celebrating their marriage the first thing that came to our minds was ' man, he messed up when joined this family'  Well, they always claim that they want to be taken seriously, here's that opportunity! [emoji106]


----------



## Oryx816

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you for this.  Depression is nothing to play around with, and for people of color, it is always hard to admit you have a mental issue for the stake of not looking weak, especially in African - American men.  I've suffered for years, just as you, I also lost a child and that is the worst pain ever. I was so mentally broken and eventually physically sick, because of the despair, and not knowing how to break free because of the fear of seeking help and labeled as being crazy. Once I did, it made a major difference!
> Again, I am not major fan of Kanye, but, I understand what he is going through.  I just pray that for once, this family can set aside the need for attention and money, and really help him, more than their ' half a** ' attempt to help Rob.



I'm so sorry to hear this tragedy has also touched you.  It is impossible to go through life without the assistance of others.  The interconnected nature of life is evidence of that.  There are so many people we rely on each day without realizing it.  Each day we eat food that was grown by a farmer somewhere, so we have an indirect connection to that person.  The difficulty sometimes arises in accepting the direct connections we need to make as human beings.

I am glad that you reached out for the connection and assistance you needed.  Sadly, so many people often do not.


----------



## mrs moulds

Oryx816 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this tragedy has also touched you.  It is impossible to go through life without the assistance of others.  The interconnected nature of life is evidence of that.  There are so many people we rely on each day without realizing it.  Each day we eat food that was grown by a farmer somewhere, so we have an indirect connection to that person.  The difficulty sometimes arises in accepting the direct connections we need to make as human beings.
> 
> I am glad that you reached out for the connection and assistance you needed.  Sadly, so many people often do not.



Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## mrs moulds

White Orchid said:


> I feel like I need to don some Church attire at this point.  Where's my white gloves when I need them?!



Yasss [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I feel like I need to don some Church attire at this point.  Where's my white gloves when I need them?!


 Thanks for the humor!!!!  You're a gem!!


----------



## Deco

Are we letting White Orchid out of the corner for a bit?  Countdown to being dispatched back to the corner in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Stansy

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Ladies, for your kind thoughts.  Yes, burying your child is not natural; I always thought I would go first.  I try to focus on all the good memories &, call me crazy, but I think his spirit comes around from time to time because I can be alone at the house, walk into a room & I will catch a whiff of his cologne.  He was the only one in the family to wear that particular scent.


Not crazy at all! My mom felt her father's presence (who died before she was born) when she was sitting at my grandma's deathbed. There are more things between heaven and earth than those we see. Sorry to be OT....


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> @cdtracing:  I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  I cannot fathom the pain that this must bring to a mother's heart.
> 
> I commend your fortitude and healthy outlook on the nature of life and death.  The Buddhist perspective on death is that it is of course inevitable, so it is best to reflect upon it often so that life can be fully appreciated and when death comes, it is much more easily accepted as part of the journey.  This thinking winds up permeating daily life as it helps to put life's trials and tribulations into perspective.
> 
> As an example, here in Thailand when people have a small car accident, it isn't uncommon to see the involved parties waiting for the police chatting and laughing animatedly.  The offending party apologizes, the aggrieved party accepts as they both have an understanding that in the great scheme of things, it is an inconvenience but will be sorted out.  Why bother with anger when these things are bound to happen and you may be cast in either role one day?
> 
> I apologize for the philosophical detour.  It is important to have support when you are down and it seems like you have that from external sources such as friends and family as well as the internal source of your faith.  I think I speak for many in saying I am glad you are here to join us for some daily light hearted banter.  :hug:
> 
> 
> PS--I hope Kanye finds a source of comfort and stability to get through this difficult time.



Thank you, Oryz816.  No need to apologize for the philosophical detour.  In fact, my son would have said something similar.  While his faith was Catholic, he was very interested in some of the Eastern religions such as Buddhism.  In fact, he graduated Summa Cum Laude with 4.0 for a Bachelors Degree in Philosophy & went on to get his Masters.  He & I always believed to live for today because tomorrow is not promised & yesterday has already passed.

When I was young, I was an angry person.  Don't really know why, but I had anger issues.  As I have gotten older, I have learned to deal with my anger & channel that driving force into other things.  It took me a long time to realize that I don't have control over everything & only have control of myself & my choices.  The rest I give over to God.  I have been tempered & molded by events in my life & I believe it's so I can live my life with purpose.  Things happen to everyone....some good, some bad, some things humble us, some things make us stronger & some just knock us on our butts. It took me a while to learn to love & accept myself, flaws & all, & I now approach events in my life with an attitude of how my response/reaction will impact others.  I work to make a positive impact instead of a negative one.  Anger takes up too much energy & why be angry over something that's out of your control in the first place.  WOW!!  That was my son talking right there!!!

I do hope Kanye finds his peace so he can live his life without the internal turmoil he so obviously lives with now.


----------



## berrydiva

*KANYE WEST DR. SAYS HE TRIED TO ASSAULT STAFF ... Warned of Violence Against Cops*
Kanye West's personal physician is the one who called 911, warning the dispatcher Kanye was not violent but would become violent when police arrived to help him.

Law enforcement sources tell us, the call came in as a male with mental illness. Dr. Michael Farzam said his patient's name was "Jim Jones, 39 years old, 5'8", 175 lbs ... suffers from temporary psychosis due to sleep deprivation and dehydration."

According to the police report the doctor told cops he had placed Kanye on a 5150 psychiatric hold and wanted him taken to UCLA Medical Center. We're told there's an issue over whether the doctor actually placed Kanye on a 5150.

The report goes on to say Dr. Farzam told police Kanye had attempted to assault a staff member at the gym.

We're told Kanye was handcuffed to the stretcher because it's protocol when cops are told someone is on a 5150 hold.
http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/22/kanye-west-5150-psychiatric-hold-violent-cops/


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> Are we letting White Orchid out of the corner for a bit?  Countdown to being dispatched back to the corner in 3, 2, 1...


Honey, I'm just waiting for someone to invite me to one of them Baptist Churches in the deep South cos I love me some fried chicken and I'll never say no to a good sing along!  Glory, glory hallelujah


----------



## mkr

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I'm pretty sure that most of you ladies on here are more concerned about Kanye than his own Mrs.
> 
> Probably filing for divorce and custody as we speak.
> #Blackwidow


I wouldn't be surprised if she knew he had issues and she "helped" him along a little.   For what he is and is not, I do believe he loves Kim and the children.  I don't see her reciprocating those feelings.   Maybe she just does and says what he wants so he shuts up, and was just waiting for him to come unglued.  That may sound mean, but come on Kim  is a K.


----------



## RueMonge

mkr said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she knew he had issues and she "helped" him along a little.   For what he is and is not, I do believe he loves Kim and the children.  I don't see her reciprocating those feelings.   Maybe she just does and says what he wants so he shuts up, and was just waiting for him to come unglued.  That may sound mean, but come on Kim  is a K.



I don't think Kim is that smart or calculating.  PMK is tho.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Honey, I'm just waiting for someone to invite me to one of them Baptist Churches in the deep South cos I love me some fried chicken and I'll never say no to a good sing along!  Glory, glory hallelujah



You have a standing invitation to go to church with me.  & we'll have some fried chicken, mashed potatoes, blackeyed peas, butter beans, & homemade biscuits with gravy afterwards!!


----------



## White Orchid

Aww, bish, that was beautiful! 

All these posts are makin' me tear up.  With this, and that old man taking care of his wife with dementia on the HONY page, Imma end up a blubbering mess.  Or maybe it's just Menopause 



cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Oryz816.  No need to apologize for the philosophical detour.  In fact, my son would have said something similar.  While his faith was Catholic, he was very interested in some of the Eastern religions such as Buddhism.  In fact, he graduated Summa Cum Laude with 4.0 for a Bachelors Degree in Philosophy & went on to get his Masters.  He & I always believed to live for today because tomorrow is not promised & yesterday has already passed.
> 
> When I was young, I was an angry person.  Don't really know why, but I had anger issues.  As I have gotten older, I have learned to deal with my anger & channel that driving force into other things.  It took me a long time to realize that I don't have control over everything & only have control of myself & my choices.  The rest I give over to God.  I have been tempered & molded by events in my life & I believe it's so I can live my life with purpose.  Things happen to everyone....some good, some bad, some things humble us, some things make us stronger & some just knock us on our butts. It took me a while to learn to love & accept myself, flaws & all, & I now approach events in my life with an attitude of how my response/reaction will impact others.  I work to make a positive impact instead of a negative one.  Anger takes up too much energy & why be angry over something that's out of your control in the first place.  WOW!!  That was my son talking right there!!!
> 
> I do hope Kanye finds his peace so he can live his life without the internal turmoil he so obviously lives with now.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  It's a pain & a void that never goes away; you just learn to live with it.  Time does* not* heal all wounds.  I'm strong in my faith in God so I lean on Him.  Holidays, birthdays, & February are especially hard.  Depression runs in my family so his death affected my mother especially hard.  We lost my brother to cancer the year before.  My mother takes medication; I deal with it in my own way but my doctor has told me if I ever need something, all I have to do is call him.  I have always been strong willed & I refuse to allow myself to be dragged into the darkness.  I'm fortunate to have a loving & supportive network of family & friends who genuinely care about my well being & how I'm doing.  I'm especially thankful to have a loving & supportive husband who give me the space I need at times but also helps pull me away from the darkness.  Kanye doesn't seem to have this kind of support.  That's sad.
> 
> I understand about SAD symptoms.  My sister gets the winter blues from the shorter days.  I'm a night owl as well so it is ironic that you would be affected by it.  People are all different & are affected in different ways.  I have a friend that lived in Alaska for several years & was affected during their long winter nights.  She would go to a clinic that had a special light to sit under that allowed her body to absorb the vitamin D, I think, that you would normally get from sunlight.  She said it helped tremendously.


I'm so sorry for your loss CD.  For what it's worth, this may only be a purse forum/gossip thread, There are many of us here who genuinely care about about your well being and how you're doing.  I think most of us can all agree to disagree here but without malice in our hearts.


----------



## mrs moulds

White Orchid said:


> Aww, bish, that was beautiful!
> 
> All these posts are makin' me tear up.  With this, and that old man taking care of his wife with dementia on the HONY page, Imma end up a blubbering mess.  Or maybe it's just Menopause


Me too!!!!  But, naw, we have hearts, that is why were boo hooing


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss CD.  For what it's worth, this may only be a purse forum/gossip thread, There are many of us here who genuinely care about about your well being and how you're doing.  I think most of us can all agree to disagree here but without malice in our hearts.



Thanks mkr. I don't usually share events of my life, especially the traumatic ones, but Kanye's mental instability struck a chord with me.  Depression is real & is a condition that goes mostly untreated because there is a stigma attached to any kind of mental disorder & people are afraid to ask for help.  Many people don't realize they're depressed & often physical ailments  they suffer from stem from depression.  While I do suffer with it, I don't suffer as much as my mother does or as much as my son did. I also deal with it differently than other members of my family.  I'm usually the one called upon to drag someone out of the dark hole they find themselves in.  I guess it's because I won't take no as an answer.

TPF has become a family for me & while there are times we can all disagree, I don't sense any real malice or hate from anyone.  It's nice to have a place to voice opinions even if everyone doesn't agree with it.  I care about the well being of the members here & it's comforting to know I'm cared about in return.


----------



## mkr

mrs moulds said:


> I hope so. This man has been so broken since the lost of his mom. I still remember seeing him after his mom died, walking the red carpet with Amber Rose with  a bottle booze and it broke my heart; for at that moment it was obvious that he was in pain. The Kardashian's is his family now, and I want them to step up and make a difference, and not to be known just for nude pictures, plastic surgery and sex!


 It is possible that they will step up.  They really came together for Lamar and he and Khloe were broke up.  I realize he was dying but they have to be speaking to professionals who will tell them how easy it is to hurt himself


White Orchid said:


> I feel like I need to don some Church attire at this point.  Where's my white gloves when I need them?!


They're in the corner where you left them


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *KANYE WEST DR. SAYS HE TRIED TO ASSAULT STAFF ... Warned of Violence Against Cops*
> Kanye West's personal physician is the one who called 911, warning the dispatcher Kanye was not violent but would become violent when police arrived to help him.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell us, the call came in as a male with mental illness. Dr. Michael Farzam said his patient's name was "Jim Jones, 39 years old, 5'8", 175 lbs ... suffers from temporary psychosis due to sleep deprivation and dehydration."
> 
> According to the police report the doctor told cops he had placed Kanye on a 5150 psychiatric hold and wanted him taken to UCLA Medical Center. We're told there's an issue over whether the doctor actually placed Kanye on a 5150.
> 
> The report goes on to say Dr. Farzam told police Kanye had attempted to assault a staff member at the gym.
> 
> We're told Kanye was handcuffed to the stretcher because it's protocol when cops are told someone is on a 5150 hold.
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/22/kanye-west-5150-psychiatric-hold-violent-cops/


 Ugh, this is so sad to hear. Hope he's getting the help and genuine support he so desperately needs.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Ugh, this is so sad to hear. Hope he's getting the help and genuine support he so desperately needs.


He couldn't ask for a less loving caring family to be there for him in his time of need.


----------



## limom

This came into my twitter feed from a French magazine


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> He couldn't ask for a less loving caring family to be there for him in his time of need.



I agree. It's so sad to hear the police had to be called & he was transported to the hospital in handcuffs.  While I firmly believe he suffers from depression, I also believe he has other underlying issues that have come to the surface.  At times, he seems to exhibit sighs of Bipolar disorder.  From reading the story about the police being called, it sounds more like he has had a psychotic break (to quote Heather on RHBH ) instead of just exhaustion & sleep deprivation.  Like I have said, I'm no big fan of his but this is truly a sad turn of events.  I pray he gets the care & support he truly needs.  I don't see the K Klan being there for him unless there's a photo op in it for them.  Kanye needs support, not people who use him for his notoriety & celebrity status.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I agree. It's so sad to hear the police had to be called & he was transported to the hospital in handcuffs.  While I firmly believe he suffers from depression, I also believe he has other underlying issues that have come to the surface.  At times, he seems to exhibit sighs of Bipolar disorder.  From reading the story about the police being called, it sounds more like he has had a psychotic break (to quote Heather on RHBH ) instead of just exhaustion & sleep deprivation.  Like I have said, I'm no big fan of his but this is truly a sad turn of events.  I pray he gets the care & support he truly needs.  I don't see the K Klan being there for him unless there's a photo op in it for them.  Kanye needs support, not people who use him for his notoriety & celebrity status.


It's peculiar how he can see clearly that Jay and Bey have let him down but not the ones who are truly supposed to be supporting him.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> It's peculiar how he can see clearly that Jay and Bey have let him down but not the ones who are truly supposed to be supporting him.



Sometimes, a person is so caught up in what's going on in the "reality" of their own mind that they can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> He couldn't ask for a less loving caring family to be there for him in his time of need.


Yep, that's what makes this situation heartbreaking and unsettling.
I really hope he has some genuine friends & family in his life to help him through this because he'll need them.


----------



## Jayne1

So, Jay will continue to ignore him? He's in a odd spot.


----------



## berrydiva

Who knew I'd be so happy to run into a Kardashian thread?!


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> So, Jay will continue to ignore him? He's in a odd spot.


We don't know that Jay is ignoring him, or maybe has separated himself a long time ago, or anything.  All we have is what Kanye has said, which may not be what truly happened.  I don't think Jay has said anything publicly has he?


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Who knew I'd be so happy to run into a Kardashian thread?!


You are not kidding.
It is like night and day...
Brooklyn vs Staten Island...


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Who knew I'd be so happy to run into a Kardashian thread?!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> We don't know that Jay is ignoring him, or maybe has separated himself a long time ago, or anything.  All we have is what Kanye has said, which may not be what truly happened.  I don't think Jay has said anything publicly has he?


Nope. Jay has not said one word.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Nope. Jay has not said one word.


What can he say?
He has been accused of having killers...
I sometimes wonder if Kanye reads the Alley.


----------



## leeann

I think jay distanced himself around the time he got involved with the kardashians. Smart move


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> You have a standing invitation to go to church with me.  & we'll have some fried chicken, mashed potatoes, blackeyed peas, butter beans, & homemade biscuits with gravy afterwards!!



What? No collard greens, or grits? [emoji6]


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> What? No collard greens, or grits? [emoji6]


We'll have collards...grits will be with breakfast!!!


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Honey, I'm just waiting for someone to invite me to one of them Baptist Churches in the deep South cos I love me some fried chicken and I'll never say no to a good sing along!  Glory, glory hallelujah


It always amazes me how much foreigners know about the cultural idiosyncrasies of different regions in the US.  I couldn't tell you what culturally distinguishes any part of Australia or New Zealand from other parts, and yet you, within spitting range of Antarctica, know about the US Deep South.  Back to your corner!


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Who knew I'd be so happy to run into a Kardashian thread?!


You know missy, I hold you responsible for this.


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> We'll have collards...grits will be with breakfast!!!



You're making me hungry for shrimp and grits, and I'm in PA, a northern girl. I love grits, can eat them anytime of day!


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> You know missy, I hold you responsible for this.


I just try to do my part and leave a mark on society


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> You're making me hungry for shrimp and grits, and I'm in PA, a northern girl. I love grits, can eat them anytime of day!



I made Carolina Shrimp & Cheese Grits for our Sunday School get together.  Everyone brought something different.  Needless to say, they were a hit.  Now I'm having a craving.  I may just have to make up a pot after Thanksgiving. 

And I love grits with fried catfish, hush puppies & coleslaw on the side!!!


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> We'll have collards...grits will be with breakfast!!!


For all we non-Americans 

Grits, properly known as hominy grits, is a food made from corn that has been treated with an alkali in a process called nixtamalization, which is ground into a meal and then boiled. Grits are usually served with other flavorings as a breakfast dish, usually savory. It is popular in the Southern United States. It may also be found as an evening entrée when made with shrimp. Grits should not be confused with boiled ground corn maize which makes "hasty pudding" or "mush" or when using coarse ground corn, may be made into polenta.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> For all we non-Americans
> 
> Grits, properly known as hominy grits, is a food made from corn that has been treated with an alkali in a process called nixtamalization, which is ground into a meal and then boiled. Grits are usually served with other flavorings as a breakfast dish, usually savory. It is popular in the Southern United States. It may also be found as an evening entrée when made with shrimp. Grits should not be confused with boiled ground corn maize which makes "hasty pudding" or "mush" or when using coarse ground corn, may be made into polenta.



See....I knew you were Southern!!


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> It's PMK's exit strategy for Kimmie.



ITA!!!!!!!  Regardless of the fashion attention Kim has received via Kunye, I think that PMK/Kim have been looking for a way out w/o making Kim look like "the chick that can't sustain a marriage". Kim is slowly heading toward the multiple divorce bar that Liz set.


----------



## AECornell

22 years living in VA and I never had grits. Or sausage gravy. Neither looked appealing. 

And now we live in Scotland and I definitely will not be having the haggis or black pudding [emoji52]


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> Is water wet???
> 
> She's been waiting for something like this to happen!


LOL!!!!!! ITA!!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> It always amazes me how much foreigners know about the cultural idiosyncrasies of different regions in the US.  I couldn't tell you what culturally distinguishes any part of Australia or New Zealand from other parts, and yet you, within spitting range of Antarctica, know about the US Deep South.  Back to your corner!


Well honey, it ain't my fault you didn't get the memo about me being beautiful *and* worldly, *flicks hair* 

But on a more serious note, I don't really know why but I've long had this fascination and affinity for life in the South.  It's like an entirely different world to me.  I think it (my fascination, turned-reverence almost) may have originated in my youth when "Roots" first graced our television screens, to modern-day movies like "The help" and to classics like "Steel Magnolias".  There's just something ever so endearing about the South - despite its bloodied and racist past.

What I wouldn't give to have a personalised tour of places like Savannah, Georgia and those large, period-rich houses with their verandahs and tree-lined streets, not to mention those Spanish moss trees...*sigh*....and then to see all those African American ladies heading off to Church in their Sunday best and their elaborate hats...it's just something so incredibly foreign to the Aussie lifestyle (and especially to me being Muslim where our mosques are devoid of all that 'pomp and ceremony').  We have nothing like it here and well, simply put, I think it's marvellous.

Oh and then of course, there's all that calorie-laden Southern cuisine like fried chicken, mash -- YUM -- coupled with good ol' Southern hospitality and charm those Southerners are renowned for...

But for now, sadly, I'll just live vicariously through posts from cdtracing et al, cos the way things are heading, I doubt I'll be visiting the US anytime soon.


----------



## VickyB

Singra said:


> He's someone who needs to be out of the constant limelight. He needs less reality TV and more grounded reality... although I guess you could say that about anyone.
> 
> 
> I also think that bad behavior gets tolerated more in this industry than in others so people don't get help until it's unmanageable.... not that you can't have people with serious mental illnesses in other industries but can you imagine an accountant acting like Kanye usually does and getting away with it? In entertainment the bigger more over the top your personality the more you get rewarded for it.
> 
> ...And a big yes to your last sentence.



And the the longer he works, regardless of his state,  the longer he puts food on the tables for those who work for him.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> I'm not a fan of Kanye nor am I a fan of the Kartrashians but I have a lot of empathy for someone who is struggling with emotional & mental issues.  I have no doubt that this time of year is hard for him & he probably suffers from depression because of his mother's death. I know full well how that feels because I lost my oldest son in 2014 in February.  Holidays & birthdays are especially hard.  It's so sad because he seems to be surrounded by people who do not create an environment that's conducive for emotional or mental healing.  The K Klan are only concerned with money & celebrity.  People in his entourage probably are too.  He definitely needs to step away from the limelight & deal with his issues.  The lifestyle track he's on will only make his problems worse.



Oh, no CD!!!!!! My heart breaks for you, darling girl.  Giant hugs!!!


----------



## VickyB

AECornell said:


> 22 years living in VA and I never had grits. Or sausage gravy. Neither looked appealing.
> 
> And now we live in Scotland and I definitely will not be having the haggis or black pudding [emoji52]



Grits are the BEST!!!! For work I used to travel to the south monthly - LOVE the southern states!


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Well honey, it ain't my fault you didn't get the memo about me being beautiful *and* worldly, *flicks hair*
> 
> But on a more serious note, I don't really know why but I've long had this fascination and affinity for life in the South.  It's like an entirely different world to me.  I think it (my fascination, turned-reverence almost) may have originated in my youth when "Roots" first graced our television screens, to modern-day movies like "The help" and to classics like "Steel Magnolias".  There's just something ever so endearing about the South - despite its bloodied and racist past.
> 
> What I wouldn't give to have a personalised tour of places like Savannah, Georgia and those large, period-rich houses with their verandahs and tree-lined streets, not to mention those Spanish moss trees...*sigh*....and then to see all those African American ladies heading off to Church in their Sunday best and their elaborate hats...it's just something so incredibly foreign to the Aussie lifestyle (and especially to me being Muslim where our mosques are devoid of all that 'pomp and ceremony').  We have nothing like it here and well, simply put, I think it's marvellous.
> 
> Oh and then of course, there's all that calorie-laden Southern cuisine like fried chicken, mash -- YUM -- coupled with good ol' Southern hospitality and charm those Southerners are renowned for...
> 
> But for now, sadly, I'll just live vicariously through posts from cdtracing et al, cos the way things are heading, I doubt I'll be visiting the US anytime soon.



Savannah is a wonderful city to visit as well as Charleston, South Carolina & New Orleans, La.  I love to go to Savannah & take the horse drawn carriage rides.  Southern food is different depending on what state you're in from the Carolina's to Georgia to Tennessee to Mississippi to Louisiana.  It's all good, though, even if it's not too good for your waistline.   And I've already made you an Honorary Southerner (of the non pork eating variety) LOL.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  It's a pain & a void that never goes away; you just learn to live with it.  Time does* not* heal all wounds.  I'm strong in my faith in God so I lean on Him.  Holidays, birthdays, & February are especially hard.  Depression runs in my family so his death affected my mother especially hard.  We lost my brother to cancer the year before.  My mother takes medication; I deal with it in my own way but my doctor has told me if I ever need something, all I have to do is call him.  I have always been strong willed & I refuse to allow myself to be dragged into the darkness.  I'm fortunate to have a loving & supportive network of family & friends who genuinely care about my well being & how I'm doing.  I'm especially thankful to have a loving & supportive husband who give me the space I need at times but also helps pull me away from the darkness.  Kanye doesn't seem to have this kind of support.  That's sad.
> 
> I understand about SAD symptoms.  My sister gets the winter blues from the shorter days.  I'm a night owl as well so it is ironic that you would be affected by it.  People are all different & are affected in different ways.  I have a friend that lived in Alaska for several years & was affected during their long winter nights.  She would go to a clinic that had a special light to sit under that allowed her body to absorb the vitamin D, I think, that you would normally get from sunlight.  She said it helped tremendously.



XOXOXOXOOX


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> Oh, no CD!!!!!! My heart breaks for you, darling girl.  Giant hugs!!!


Thank you, VickyB.  I appreciate you good thoughts.


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> black men go into this family one way and comes out another way, never for the better
> 
> Lamar and Kanye - both lost their mothers and now look at them....



and Kris, altho he hadn't lost a family member.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> Savannah is a wonderful city to visit as well as Charleston, South Carolina & New Orleans, La.  I love to go to Savannah & take the horse drawn carriage rides.  Southern food is different depending on what state you're in from the Carolina's to Georgia to Tennessee to Mississippi to Louisiana.  It's all good, though, even if it's not too good for your waistline.   And I've already made you an Honorary Southerner (of the non pork eating variety) LOL.



I've spent so much time in those cities! Just LOVE them!


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> I guess you can call it the Kartrashian Kurse.  None of the men, Bruce included, come out for the better after this family gets a hold of them. SMDH



Including poor Socks!!!! And he's a part of the K tribe by BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

limom said:


> It is not like white men fare any better....
> One is wearing a dress and the other is supposed to be a partying, drunken lord...,



Point taken! LOL!


----------



## VickyB

mrs moulds said:


> I hope so. This man has been so broken since the lost of his mom. I still remember seeing him after his mom died, walking the red carpet with Amber Rose with  a bottle booze and it broke my heart; for at that moment it was obvious that he was in pain. The Kardashian's is  his family now, and I want them to step up and make a difference, and not to be known just for nude pictures, plastic surgery and sex!



Good luck with that.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Honey, I'm just waiting for someone to invite me to one of them Baptist Churches in the deep South cos I love me some fried chicken and I'll never say no to a good sing along!  Glory, glory hallelujah





mkr said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she knew he had issues and she "helped" him along a little.   For what he is and is not, I do believe he loves Kim and the children.  I don't see her reciprocating those feelings.   Maybe she just does and says what he wants so he shuts up, and was just waiting for him to come unglued.  That may sound mean, but come on Kim  is a K.



That.


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> Savannah is a wonderful city to visit as well as Charleston, South Carolina & New Orleans, La.  I love to go to Savannah & take the horse drawn carriage rides.  Southern food is different depending on what state you're in from the Carolina's to Georgia to Tennessee to Mississippi to Louisiana.  It's all good, though, even if it's not too good for your waistline.   And I've already made you an Honorary Southerner (of the non pork eating variety) LOL.


Did you say horse drawn carriages???


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> Savannah is a wonderful city to visit as well as Charleston, South Carolina & New Orleans, La.  I love to go to Savannah & take the horse drawn carriage rides.  Southern food is different depending on what state you're in from the Carolina's to Georgia to Tennessee to Mississippi to Louisiana.  It's all good, though, even if it's not too good for your waistline.   And I've already made you an Honorary Southerner (of the non pork eating variety) LOL.


Do you think my Mummy was secretly grooming me from a young age to be a Southern belle?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

All this talk of grits and I must say every time I try them I just don't like it and I've tried because the texture is up my alley but they never have flavor I'm like gross


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

RueMonge said:


> I don't think Kim is that smart or calculating.  PMK is tho.



She might not be smart as Oxford Academic, High IQ intelligent, but she is definitely street/money smart. There are so many different types of intelligence.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

White Orchid said:


> Do you think my Mummy was secretly grooming me from a young age to be a Southern belle?



You also don't eat pork ! Gotcha


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

berrydiva said:


> *KANYE WEST DR. SAYS HE TRIED TO ASSAULT STAFF ... Warned of Violence Against Cops*
> Kanye West's personal physician is the one who called 911, warning the dispatcher Kanye was not violent but would become violent when police arrived to help him.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell us, the call came in as a male with mental illness. Dr. Michael Farzam said his patient's name was "Jim Jones, 39 years old, 5'8", 175 lbs ... suffers from temporary psychosis due to sleep deprivation and dehydration."
> 
> According to the police report the doctor told cops he had placed Kanye on a 5150 psychiatric hold and wanted him taken to UCLA Medical Center. We're told there's an issue over whether the doctor actually placed Kanye on a 5150.
> 
> The report goes on to say Dr. Farzam told police Kanye had attempted to assault a staff member at the gym.
> 
> We're told Kanye was handcuffed to the stretcher because it's protocol when cops are told someone is on a 5150 hold.
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/22/kanye-west-5150-psychiatric-hold-violent-cops/



Here is the argument of my previous statement about her filing already for divorce and custody. She will drop some tears, few minutes of ugly crying face to accompany them and would say as much as she loves him, she has to do it for the sake of the children and that they will always be friends and soul mates bla bla à la Lamar and Koko. Don't forget that she played victim after shamelessly divorcing Humphries few months after the wedding and she got away with it. I remember vividly that scene (back when I was watching the show) when she was crying and said something like, I thought I would be married with kids by my 30's and that she felt like she "failed" not making her marriage work. 

They have a full team of scenarists, I'm sure they will find a plot where they will get rid of Kanye and still look good.


----------



## limom

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Here is the argument of my previous statement about her filing already for divorce and custody. She will drop some tears, few minutes of ugly crying face to accompany them and would say as much as she loves him, she has to do it for the sake of the children and that they will always be friends and soul mates bla bla à la Lamar and Koko. Don't forget that she played victim after shamelessly divorcing Humphries few months after the wedding and she got away with it. I remember vividly that scene (back when I was watching the show) when she was crying and said something like, I thought I would be married with kids by my 30's and that she felt like she "failed" not making her marriage work.
> 
> They have a full team of scenarists, I'm sure they will find a plot where they will get rid of Kanye and still look good.


No way, PMK is going to put Kanye in a tight conservatorship, imo.
And they will continue with this travesty of a happy family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VickyB said:


> and Kris, altho he hadn't lost a family member.


Kris Humphries?  Nah, he's fine.  He got out before PMK got her clutches into him.  I also think it helped that he has his mother and father in his life.  They probably talked some sense into him to get away... far away from this family


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

My husband works in the field of pyschotherapy and he says what Kanye exhibits are clear sign of severe depression and bipolar disorder.


----------



## YSoLovely

I wish Kanye well.


----------



## chinableu

Kanye has never been the same since his mom died.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Glitterandstuds said:


> All this talk of grits and I must say every time I try them I just don't like it and I've tried because the texture is up my alley but they never have flavor I'm like gross



If they had no flavor you weren't at the right place!


----------



## myown

BagBerry13 said:


> It's true, he didn't remove his ribs. It's of the same kind of urban legend variety that believes he was the one kid on The Wonder Years.


you know you really made it when there are urban legends about you


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I* wouldn't be surprised if she knew he had issues and she "helped" him along a little.*   For what he is and is not, I do believe he loves Kim and the children.  I don't see her reciprocating those feelings.   Maybe she just does and says what he wants so he shuts up, and was just waiting for him to come unglued.  That may sound mean, but come on Kim  is a K.




PMK would have had to do that -  even with detailed written instructions i doubt kim would have known what to do! 



White Orchid said:


> Well honey, it ain't my fault you didn't get the memo about me being beautiful *and* worldly, *flicks hair*
> 
> But on a more serious note, I don't really know why but I've long had this fascination and affinity for life in the South.  It's like an entirely different world to me.  I think it (my fascination, turned-reverence almost) may have originated in my youth when "Roots" first graced our television screens, to modern-day movies like "The help" and to classics like "Steel Magnolias".  There's just something ever so endearing about the South - despite its bloodied and racist past.
> 
> *What I wouldn't give to have a personalised tour of places like Savannah, Georgia and those large, period-rich houses with their verandahs and tree-lined streets, not to mention those Spanish moss trees...*sigh*....and then to see all those African American ladies heading off to Church in their Sunday best and their elaborate hats...*it's just something so incredibly foreign to the Aussie lifestyle (and especially to me being Muslim where our mosques are devoid of all that 'pomp and ceremony').  We have nothing like it here and well, simply put, I think it's marvellous.
> 
> Oh and then of course, there's all that calorie-laden Southern cuisine like fried chicken, mash -- YUM -- coupled with good ol' Southern hospitality and charm those Southerners are renowned for...
> 
> But for now, sadly, I'll just live vicariously through posts from cdtracing et al, cos the way things are heading, I doubt I'll be visiting the US anytime soon.




i have always wished to visit Savannah and Charleston!!!  it would be a dream!   i am about an hour and a half away from Natchez and about 30 minutes away from Vicksburg and the old beautiful history is something to see!  homes that look like that have stood still in time since the 1800's  and yes it is absolutely marvelous to see in person.


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> I read he was late to start, sang 3 songs and went on a rant... then left the stage.
> 
> He'll use any excuse to leave the stage, it seems.  I'm surprised he has fans who still want to see him perform live.


I read somewhere that he sang 1 song twice, stopped in the middle of the second and then went into a rant


----------



## myown

AECornell said:


> Exhaustion/sleep deprivation is always the term used when a celebrity goes into hospital or rehab. It's like saying irreconcilable differences on divorce papers. A term people use when they don't want to state the truth.


well it´s being said he was awake for 2 days and i think that would be the final straw you know. so it could be partly true. 
but i do agree, these are the typical things to say when you dont want to talk about.


----------



## myown

Ladybug09 said:


> Interesting that he didn't rush to be by HER, his 'wife's" side but he was pissed that Jay and Bey were not there at his side...


what actually happened between him, Jay and Bee?


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Do you think my Mummy was secretly grooming me from a young age to be a Southern belle?



I think you have some Southern Belle in you!


----------



## gillianna

My MIL was from the country in Georgia and the best cook ever. Anything she made was perfect. But she grew up with the biggest gardens and also canned everything.  Hubby never ate supermarket canned food.  I still think of Peach cobbler dessert....and my uncle  was famous for his pecan pies with pecans from his trees growing in his yard.  I find the people from the south to be very welcoming.  So different from up here in the Northeast.

As for Kanye wonder if he signed a nondisclosure clause or will he start spilling the tea if the cross him?


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Did you say horse drawn carriages???



Yes, they will take you around to some of the scenic & historical homes & areas of downtown Savannah.  You can even take the Haunted House Tour of Savannah around Halloween.  It's so much fun!!  Charleston has carriage rides as well.


----------



## Ladybug09

Babydoll Chanel said:


> My husband works in the field of pyschotherapy and he says what Kanye exhibits are clear sign of severe depression and *bipolar disorder.*


I definitely think this.


----------



## cdtracing

Babydoll Chanel said:


> My husband works in the field of pyschotherapy and he says what Kanye exhibits are clear sign of severe depression and bipolar disorder.



I said this in an earlier post.  I'm sure he has undiagnosed issues.  His behavior is so erratic which is why I think he has bipolar disorder.


----------



## bag-mania

* Kanye West Psychosis Diagnosis May Trigger Huge Payout *

*Kanye West* is dealing with a medical emergency, but there's a silver lining ... it may have saved him millions of dollars.

Kanye announced the cancellation of his tour 6 hours before he was handcuffed to a stretcher and hauled off to UCLA Medical Center for psychiatric evaluation.

The rapper not only reportedly lost around $30 mil for his cut of the remaining concerts, but he's on the hook for venues and others with whom he made contracts.

TMZ has learned ... Kanye had an insurance policy that covered him in the event illness prevented him from performing. The policy provides the insurance carrier will pay Kanye for not only the money he'd make but the money he was obligated to pay others if "accident or illness ... prevents any Insured Person from appearing or continuing to appear in any or all of the Insured Performance(s) or Event(s)."

Translation ... Kanye's *doctor laid the groundwork* for filing a claim under the policy. 

BTW ... the insurance company can deny coverage if Kanye had a preexisting condition that he didn't disclose at the time the policy was issued, or if his illness was caused by his "unreasonable or capricious behavior."

http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/23/kanye-west-insurance-money/


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Do you think my Mummy was secretly grooming me from a young age to be a Southern belle?


OMG, I need another baby, stat....


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Well honey, it ain't my fault you didn't get the memo about me being beautiful *and* worldly, *flicks hair*
> 
> But on a more serious note, I don't really know why but I've long had this fascination and affinity for life in the South.  It's like an entirely different world to me.  I think it (my fascination, turned-reverence almost) may have originated in my youth when "Roots" first graced our television screens, to modern-day movies like "The help" and to classics like "Steel Magnolias".  There's just something ever so endearing about the South - despite its bloodied and racist past.
> 
> What I wouldn't give to have a personalised tour of places like Savannah, Georgia and those large, period-rich houses with their verandahs and tree-lined streets, not to mention those Spanish moss trees...*sigh*....and then to see all those African American ladies heading off to Church in their Sunday best and their elaborate hats...it's just something so incredibly foreign to the Aussie lifestyle (and especially to me being Muslim where our mosques are devoid of all that 'pomp and ceremony').  We have nothing like it here and well, simply put, I think it's marvellous.
> 
> Oh and then of course, there's all that calorie-laden Southern cuisine like fried chicken, mash -- YUM -- coupled with good ol' Southern hospitality and charm those Southerners are renowned for...
> 
> But for now, sadly, I'll just live vicariously through posts from cdtracing et al, cos the way things are heading, I doubt I'll be visiting the US anytime soon.


I know this is going to cramp your hoodlum style, but you're so damn cute!!  Don't be surprised if your knowledge of grits vs polenta, et al, surpasses that of most Americans.

It's interesting your special draw to the Deep South.  I have a half-baked woo-woo theory about these things.  [come on, you gotta let me indulge in nonsense once in a while given how boringly rational I am the rest of the time].  I think of it as past life imprint.  this probably won't resonate with your faith, or anyone else's for that matter, and it goes against even my faith.  But there are some magnetic forces that I can only explain as a past life imprint [nevermind that you came up with a perfectly plausible explanation for yours....].  As my name suggests, I'm drawn to Art Deco, and also to midcentury modern.  I'm like a moth to that flame.  Anything from the 30s through the 50s I have a strong connection to.  Architecture, furniture, clothing, household materials from that era just transport me to a happy place.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

limom said:


> No way, PMK is going to put Kanye in a tight conservatorship, imo.
> And they will continue with this travesty of a happy family.



I agree, if they can get a conservatorship and get control of his finances they will. No way they give up control and just divorce. I'm betting that was the plan with Lamar but he bounced back.


----------



## Deco

hollieplus2 said:


> I agree, if they can get a conservatorship and get control of his finances they will. No way they give up control and just divorce. I'm betting that was the plan with Lamar but he bounced back.


totally off topic, but your avatar is identical to @Esizzle !


----------



## gillianna

One can also wonder if they are truly legally married.  It would be quite funny if he was smart enought to give someone like Ricardo power of attorney if he became ill.  Maybe Ricardo will be the one to save him from this family.


----------



## mkr

myown said:


> what actually happened between him, Jay and Bee?


I don't know, but I get the feeling he got the impression that they were all better friends than they were.  Just because you have a lot of fun at work doesn't mean you are best friends.  He idolized Jay and Bey and they didn't feel the same, but I'm pretty sure they didn't want anything to do with Kim.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I wish Kanye well.


YSL! Where have you been girl?


----------



## Lounorada

Right, well I hope Kanye _is_ doing much better, but this pathetic article was obviously made-up by PMK to try and make Kim look like a pretend doting wife, rather than about Kanye and how he's doing. SMH 
He needs to 1.) get well and 2.) get the hell away from this wretched, satin-spawn family... fast.

*EXCLUSIVE: Kanye West 'Doing Much Better' After Hospitalization as Kim Kardashian Remains by His Side*
*http://www.etonline.com/news/203552...better_as_kim_kardashian_remains_by_his_side/
*
Kanye West is on the road to recovery.

The 39-year-old rapper is "doing much better" after being hospitalized on Monday, and his wife, Kim Kardashian West, is supporting her husband 100 percent, a source close to the couple tells ET.

"He just needed some rest," the source says of Kanye. "[Kim] is currently with Kanye right now at his side. Kim feels more connected to Kanye than ever. Their marriage is doing great."                                                                              

Kanye remains hospitalized at UCLA Medical Center where he continues to recover from what a source called "a mental breakdown." Prior to the hospitalization, Kanye had been making headlines for erratic behavior at his latest shows, before abruptly canceling the rest of his Saint Pablo tour on Monday.

"It was a combination of a lot of issues: stress, anxiety, paranoia. He just broke," the source previously told ET. "There have been signs recently of him just overwhelmed. Kanye hasn't been himself for a while."                                      

According to our source, 36-year-old Kim was "terrified" when she heard the news of Kanye's hospitalization. Kim was in New York City to attend the Angel Ball, but quickly flew back to Los Angeles and straight to the hospital to see Kanye.

"She was so scared when she heard the news and rushed to his side," the source said. "There was no question about her staying in NYC. She had to be with him last night."

Meanwhile, the Kardashians are showing their full support for Kanye. Kourtney Kardashian sported Yeezy sweat pants flying back to Los Angeles from NYC on Tuesday, in a clear sign of support for her brother-in-law.

ET spoke to his mother-in-law, Kris Jenner, at the Angel Ball on Monday, when she said she thought Kanye was "exhausted."                                        

"I think he's exhausted. Just really tired," Jenner said. "It's a grueling tour."






Run Kanye, run!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Listen here Kris... STOP!  I get so tired of this family going to E! with the "exclusives".  They did the same thing with Lamar.


----------



## mkr

She is a buffoon.  She should just shut up for once.  Any normal human being can tell his behavior over the last year has been off the chain. 

"I think he's exhausted".  Well duh.


----------



## Hobbsy

White Orchid said:


> Do you think my Mummy was secretly grooming me from a young age to be a Southern belle?


Oh my gosh.....is this you?


----------



## bag-mania

*Kanye West and how hip-hop tackles mental health*

It’s not totally clear what’s going on with Kanye West. The rapper, who was filmed delivering onstage rants during recent shows in California, on Monday canceled the remaining 21 dates in his Saint Pablo tour. Hours later, he was reportedly hospitalized for stress and exhaustion.

West spent the night at Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center for his own safety, the Associated Press reported. Police, without confirming the patient as West, told AP that the officers arrived at a West Hollywood home for a disturbance, and an ambulance took the patient to the hospital to be placed on a psychiatric hold.

Before his hospitalization, West’s public breakdowns and stream-of-consciousness speeches have been the subject of jokes and disdain. But recent reports about West’s well-being have reopened a conversation about mental health, fame and hip-hop.

The genre has long been characterized by notions of hyper-masculinity that allow little room for vulnerability, and of black and brown men putting forward a tough, adversarial persona. But hip-hop has always had introspective moments (Geto Boys rapped “My mind is playing tricks on me” in 1991). In recent years, we’ve seen more artists opening up about their emotional and mental struggles in the public eye and on albums.

Eminem followed his 2009 album “Relapse” with one called “Recovery,” after experiencing addiction and depression. DMX has rapped and spoken about suffering from bipolar disorder. In October, Kid Cudi publicly announced on his Facebook page that he checked himself into rehabilitation for his “depression and suicidal urges,” writing “anxiety and depression have ruled my life for as long as I can remember and I never leave the house because of it.”

This followed angry tweets directed at Drake and West.

After it became public knowledge that Kid Cudi had checked into rehab, Drake released a song with lyrics dissing the rapper and his mental well-being. And despite the backlash against Drake online, the Toronto rapper doubled down.

But much of the response to Kid Cudi was positive. A hashtag, #YouGoodMan, gained momentum as a conversation around masculinity, race and mental health took place on social media.

On Monday, Kid Cudi posted a list of celebrities, artists and fans who actively supported him (including West). “Thank you for opening your hearts and extending your love and support during a troubling time,” he wrote.

Kendrick Lamar has also written and spoken about depression and the emotional tumult of being on a world tour while his best friends back home were gunned down. Much of his album “To Pimp a Butterfly” centers on survivor’s guilt.

His lyrics were used for a Kaiser Permanente ad about depression. After a 2015 concert, Lamar saw a woman crying and murmuring “You saved my life.” She told him she was going to kill herself a year ago, but his music helped her through.

Pharoahe Monch, a beloved independent artist, has been open about dealing with depression, which he has said in interviews was induced by a combination of medications he was taking following hospitalization for his asthma.

“At that time, it wasn’t really like it was now, where you have people talking about issues readily in the public,” he said in a 2014 interview. “Years ago, it was just, ‘Yo, you bugging. Just deal with it.’”

In another interview, he told MSNBC host Melissa Harris-Perry that it was important for his 2014 album, “PTSD,” to include frank and vulnerable lyrics about his struggles and the stigma of depression within the black community.

“Growing up in the community, you look at mental issues as, we’re strong, and my parents were hard-working — it’s something that’s looked at as a weakness so you kind of push through it sometimes without even realizing what the issue might be.”

In “Losing My Mind,” Pharoahe Monch raps, “My family customs were not accustomed to dealing with mental health/It was more or less an issue for white families with wealth.”

He continues: “Void, I defected, employed self annoyed/Went independent, enjoyed stealth/Now doctors prescribed sedatives and Prozac.”

West’s lyrics, particularly on “Life of Pablo,” have caused alarm among some who speculate there’s more to them than bombastic exaggeration. For instance, on “FML,” he raps about nothing being crazier than when “he off his Lexapro.”

But West is not just a hip-hop artist; he is a megastar. Aside from music, he works in the fashion industry, and is married to one of the most famous women in the world, one who has built her career off documenting every aspect of her life. West’s tweets generate trending hashtags and breathless media coverage.

His public behavior over the years has fueled rumors among the public and garnered genuine concern from fans and those close to him. Much of this began after his mother’s 2007 death. He has gone on Twitter rants, given rambling interviews and stormed award-show stages — most famously in 2009, when he interrupted Taylor Swift’s MTV Video Music Award acceptance speech, turning him into a pariah and punchline.

Rhymefest, who has co-written West tracks for years, announced in February that he had stopped collaborating with the Chicago artist a month earlier after his work on “Life of Pablo” was complete. “His mind and spirit isn’t right,” Rhymefest tweeted. He also tweeted, “I love my brother. I pray for his health not our entertainment.”

Last week, West brought a Sacramento concert to a halt with an onstage speech that went after, among other things, Jay Z, Beyoncé, Hillary *******, MTV and Facebook. When the news of his hospitalization broke Monday night, celebrities and artists immediately offered words of support.

“I want to extend a very special prayer to my big brother, Kanye West,” Chance the Rapper, a West collaborator, said in the middle of a performance on BBC Radio 1. “I want to just extend this prayer and extend this love from all the way in Britain. We might come back early to come see this man.”

Producer 9th Wonder tweeted, “been knowing the brother upwards of 13 years. Mental health is a serious thing, no matter what.”

He added: “Stay strong Kanye West.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-how-hip-hop-tackles-mental-health/#comments


----------



## mkr

Why didn't the whole family rush to his side like they did for Lamar?  If nothing else think of the publicity they would have gotten.


----------



## bag-mania

*Authorities spent 2 hours persuading Kanye West to be hospitalized, sources say*

It took two hours for authorities and friends to persuade Kanye West to go to a hospital after receiving a call that the rapper was acting erratically Monday at the residence of his personal trainer, two sources involved in the case said.

Police and paramedics were called to the home at around 1:20 p.m. after a report of some kind of disturbance involving West and someone else in the house. The source said it was a physical altercation but did not provide details.

Authorities talked with West for some time, hoping he would voluntarily seek medical attention. He eventually did, and was taken by paramedics to UCLA Medical Center, said the sources, who spoke on the condition of anonymity.

The incident comes at a turbulent period for West, who walked off the stage three songs into his Saturday night concert in Sacramento and canceled Sunday’s performance at the Forum three hours before showtime.

On Saturday, West ranted about a few longtime friends and acquaintances, including Jay Z, Beyoncé and Facebook Chief Executive Mark Zuckerberg.

“I’ve been sent here to give y’all my truth, even at the risk of my own life,” West said. “At the risk of my own success. I’ll give y’all the truth. Jay Z, call me, you still ain’t called me .… Jay Z, I know you got killers. Please don’t send them at my head. Just call me. Talk to me like a man.” 

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-kanye-west-police-20161123-story.html


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> Oh my gosh.....is this you?


yep .  that's our very own White Orchid.


----------



## Hobbsy

Deco said:


> yep .  that's our very own White Orchid.


Adorable!


----------



## starrysky

FOH with this "exhaustion" business. I'm exhausted, a ton of people I know are exhausted. We are normal people trying to keep up with the demands and drama of every day life, and we don't have millions of dollars to hire professionals to help us manage every facet of our existence.

They--the Ks and complicit media--are still trying to downplay the severity of his condition and come out smelling like roses, per usual. Personal tragedies amplified, manipulated, and neatly packed for mass consumption. When someone offers something real that pops the image of perfection they're labeled a hater. Rhymefest tweeted back in Feb that Kanye really needed help but people said he was just bitter, and that Kanye was perfectly fine. His tweets sounded well-meaning to me though at the time.

Now the chickens have come home to roost for Kanye. But I'm sure his issues will be swept under the rug in due time, as their other issues and wrongdoings have in the past, and leveraged for maximum sympathy for both him and Kim to stage a PR comeback. Cameras rolling of course.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Sadly Justin Beiber seems to be on this path too


----------



## redney

nm


----------



## White Orchid

Hobbsy said:


> Oh my gosh.....is this you?


Why it sure is Ma'am


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> OMG, I need another baby, stat....


Well don't just sit there girl!


----------



## Hobbsy

White Orchid said:


> Why it sure is Ma'am


That is an adorable picture!


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> Oh my gosh.....is this you?


She's cuter than a speckled puppy, ain't she???


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Do you think my Mummy was secretly grooming me from a young age to be a Southern belle?


Cutest.Baby.Ever.


----------



## Hobbsy

cdtracing said:


> She's cuter than a speckled puppy, ain't she???


Way cuter!


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Right, well I hope Kanye _is_ doing much better, but this pathetic article was obviously made-up by PMK to try and make Kim look like a pretend doting wife, rather than about Kanye and how he's doing. SMH
> He needs to 1.) get well and 2.) get the hell away from this wretched, satin-spawn family... fast.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Kanye West 'Doing Much Better' After Hospitalization as Kim Kardashian Remains by His Side*
> *http://www.etonline.com/news/203552...better_as_kim_kardashian_remains_by_his_side/
> *
> Kanye West is on the road to recovery.
> 
> The 39-year-old rapper is "doing much better" after being hospitalized on Monday, and his wife, Kim Kardashian West, is supporting her husband 100 percent, a source close to the couple tells ET.
> 
> "He just needed some rest," the source says of Kanye. "[Kim] is currently with Kanye right now at his side. Kim feels more connected to Kanye than ever. Their marriage is doing great."
> 
> Kanye remains hospitalized at UCLA Medical Center where he continues to recover from what a source called "a mental breakdown." Prior to the hospitalization, Kanye had been making headlines for erratic behavior at his latest shows, before abruptly canceling the rest of his Saint Pablo tour on Monday.
> 
> "It was a combination of a lot of issues: stress, anxiety, paranoia. He just broke," the source previously told ET. "There have been signs recently of him just overwhelmed. Kanye hasn't been himself for a while."
> 
> According to our source, 36-year-old Kim was "terrified" when she heard the news of Kanye's hospitalization. Kim was in New York City to attend the Angel Ball, but quickly flew back to Los Angeles and straight to the hospital to see Kanye.
> 
> "She was so scared when she heard the news and rushed to his side," the source said. "There was no question about her staying in NYC. She had to be with him last night."
> 
> Meanwhile, the Kardashians are showing their full support for Kanye. Kourtney Kardashian sported Yeezy sweat pants flying back to Los Angeles from NYC on Tuesday, in a clear sign of support for her brother-in-law.
> 
> ET spoke to his mother-in-law, Kris Jenner, at the Angel Ball on Monday, when she said she thought Kanye was "exhausted."
> 
> "I think he's exhausted. Just really tired," Jenner said. "It's a grueling tour."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run Kanye, run!


Obviously spun by PMK.  She needs to shut up & sit down somewhere away from Kanye. She's just spinning this so Kim will look like the perfect wife.  This is a family of succubus & will suck the life out of anyone who gets involved with them.  Kanye needs to get away from this family so he can heal emotionally & mentally.  Why didn't the whole family fly home to surround & support him?


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> I know this is going to cramp your hoodlum style, but you're so damn cute!!  Don't be surprised if your knowledge of grits vs polenta, et al, surpasses that of most Americans.
> 
> It's interesting your special draw to the Deep South.  I have a half-baked woo-woo theory about these things.  [come on, you gotta let me indulge in nonsense once in a while given how boringly rational I am the rest of the time].  I think of it as past life imprint.  this probably won't resonate with your faith, or anyone else's for that matter, and it goes against even my faith.  But there are some magnetic forces that I can only explain as a past life imprint [nevermind that you came up with a perfectly plausible explanation for yours....].  As my name suggests, I'm drawn to Art Deco, and also to midcentury modern.  I'm like a moth to that flame.  Anything from the 30s through the 50s I have a strong connection to.  Architecture, furniture, clothing, household materials from that era just transport me to a happy place.


Well re the grits, I straight out copied that from Wiki, lol. *blush*

I also admire the Art Deco style, but particularly its jewellery.  Small confession here, but I have been known to stare lovingly into the windows of a particular estate jewellery shop and admire the collection of AD rings and earrings.  And I also am enamoured by the 30s and 50s clothing - hence why I love flicking through those fashion books show-casing women like the late Grace Kelly, Elizabeth Taylor and so on.  You know, when women knew how to dress with class and style and never felt the need to show off parts of their female anatomy.  I could talk about this at length as you can see, lol.

But sorry, back to Kanye.  If he genuinely is ill, I'll gladly take back what I've said in the past as mental illness is nothing to joke about.


----------



## cass_andra

chinableu said:


> Kanye has never been the same since his mom died.


 
THIS.


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> She's cuter than a speckled puppy, ain't she???


Lol noooo!  I actually stopped a woman today with a 9 week old black Lab X and actually kissed it lol. She was that adorable and playful.  Yep, I am *that* cray-cray.  I loooooove dogs but pups make me positively giddy.  I would happily give birth to one if it were humanly possible lol 

Friend: So what are you having, boy, girl?
Me:       A puppy!!!


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Lol noooo!  I actually stopped a woman today with a 9 week old black Lab X and actually kissed it lol. She was that adorable and playful.  Yep, I am *that* cray-cray.  I loooooove dogs but pups make me positively giddy.  I would happily give birth to one if it were humanly possible lol
> 
> Friend: So what are you having, boy, girl?
> Me:       A puppy!!!



 We love puppies in the South.  My youngest son's Lab mix puppy is staying with us for a few months so I have 2 Rottweilers & 1 Lab mix living with us right now.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> We love puppies in the South.  My youngest son's Lab mix puppy is staying with us for a few months so I have 2 Rottweilers & 1 Lab mix living with us right now.


We love puppies in the North too ya know.  Just sayin.


----------



## Alexenjie

If Kim and Kanye had a close marriage there is no way she would have been flying 3,000 miles away while he was having a mental breakdown. I have always suspected that they rarely share the same residence but regardless, his breakdown did not happen suddenly or overnight. If she cared about him like the loving spouse she is pretending to be, she would not have been out of town during this crisis.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> She is a buffoon.  She should just shut up for once.  Any normal human being can tell his behavior over the last year has been off the chain.
> 
> "I think he's exhausted".  Well duh.


And what about the bit "their marriage is doing great"??? What does that have to do with anything???????


----------



## VickyB

starrysky said:


> FOH with this "exhaustion" business. I'm exhausted, a ton of people I know are exhausted. We are normal people trying to keep up with the demands and drama of every day life, and we don't have millions of dollars to hire professionals to help us manage every facet of our existence.
> 
> They--the Ks and complicit media--are still trying to downplay the severity of his condition and come out smelling like roses, per usual. Personal tragedies amplified, manipulated, and neatly packed for mass consumption. When someone offers something real that pops the image of perfection they're labeled a hater. Rhymefest tweeted back in Feb that Kanye really needed help but people said he was just bitter, and that Kanye was perfectly fine. His tweets sounded well-meaning to me though at the time.
> 
> Now the chickens have come home to roost for Kanye. But I'm sure his issues will be swept under the rug in due time, as their other issues and wrongdoings have in the past, and leveraged for maximum sympathy for both him and Kim to stage a PR comeback. Cameras rolling of course.



I'm exhausted just thinking about how exhausted I'll be tomorrow night after cooking the turkey and fixins and cleaning up everything after it's all eaten w/in the first 12 minutes we sit down!!!!!!



cdtracing said:


> We love puppies in the South.  My youngest son's Lab mix puppy is staying with us for a few months so I have 2 Rottweilers & 1 Lab mix living with us right now.



Awwww! Rotties are the sweetest dogs!!!!!! Love them!


----------



## VickyB

Wishing all you lovelies a wonderful Thanksgiving!!!!!! Ya'll ROCK!
I wonder who's catering Kris' Thanksgiving meal? can't wait to see Kloeger's pictures of her homemade pies and perfectly roasted turkey. LOL!


----------



## Esizzle

White Orchid said:


> Do you think my Mummy was secretly grooming me from a young age to be a Southern belle?


O gosh! CUTE!!


----------



## Esizzle

Deco said:


> totally off topic, but your avatar is identical to @Esizzle !


LOL!!


----------



## VickyB

Alexenjie said:


> If Kim and Kanye had a close marriage there is no way she would have been flying 3,000 miles away while he was having a mental breakdown. I have always suspected that they rarely share the same residence but regardless, his breakdown did not happen suddenly or overnight. If she cared about him like the loving spouse she is pretending to be, she would not have been out of town during this crisis.



ITA.  She probably purposely flew to the east coast knowing that by doing so she'd be able to make the grand selfless gesture of flying back ASAP!


----------



## Esizzle

mkr said:


> Why didn't the whole family rush to his side like they did for Lamar?  If nothing else think of the publicity they would have gotten.


Kanye gives them all yeezy stuff for free too! Ungrateful people.


----------



## Esizzle

OT. White Orchid, where are you from?


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> Wishing all you lovelies a wonderful Thanksgiving!!!!!! Ya'll ROCK!
> I wonder who's catering Kris' Thanksgiving meal? can't wait to see Kloeger's pictures of her homemade pies and perfectly roasted turkey. LOL!


----------



## redney

Esizzle said:


> Kanye gives them all yeezy stuff for free too! Ungrateful people.



No one else wants it.


----------



## Jayne1

What do we think?
_
"People in the music industry are speculating that Kanye West was put on a psychiatric hold to recoup insurance money for the millions he would lose by backing out of his “Saint Pablo” Tour.

“He had just canceled for no reason, no injury, no force majeure, so they were going to lose a bunch of money,” said a music insider. “Kanye is crazy, but not crazy enough to not get his insurance money. [He] knows what he is doing.”

According to TMZ, West’s carrier will pay him and the people he owes in the event that “accident or illness . . . prevents any Insured Person from appearing or continuing to appear.”

But the off-the-wall rapper may have issues collecting. “They don’t pay out easily for this kind of thing with this kind of price tag,” said our source. “I would think they would want to do an intense investigation and that this will be a disputed claim. When you’re on the hook for an arena at that level — on top of money for marketing, promotion, set builds, staff on the road — it’s tens of millions. It’s gonna be a sticky situation. ”

The hospitalization could also “clean up” his brand.

“He went too far off with the rants. It was going to alienate his core fan base. There are real business people around him, including Kris Jenner and Kim Kardashian, who want the payday. They needed to preserve the brand this way.”

A source close to Kanye denied the claims."_

http://pagesix.com/2016/11/23/insid...id-bills/?_ga=1.26849339.705224423.1477844104


----------



## Esizzle

Jayne1 said:


> What do we think?
> _
> "People in the music industry are speculating that Kanye West was put on a psychiatric hold to recoup insurance money for the millions he would lose by backing out of his “Saint Pablo” Tour.
> 
> “He had just canceled for no reason, no injury, no force majeure, so they were going to lose a bunch of money,” said a music insider. “Kanye is crazy, but not crazy enough to not get his insurance money. [He] knows what he is doing.”
> 
> According to TMZ, West’s carrier will pay him and the people he owes in the event that “accident or illness . . . prevents any Insured Person from appearing or continuing to appear.”
> 
> But the off-the-wall rapper may have issues collecting. “They don’t pay out easily for this kind of thing with this kind of price tag,” said our source. “I would think they would want to do an intense investigation and that this will be a disputed claim. When you’re on the hook for an arena at that level — on top of money for marketing, promotion, set builds, staff on the road — it’s tens of millions. It’s gonna be a sticky situation. ”
> 
> The hospitalization could also “clean up” his brand.
> 
> “He went too far off with the rants. It was going to alienate his core fan base. There are real business people around him, including Kris Jenner and Kim Kardashian, who want the payday. They needed to preserve the brand this way.”
> 
> A source close to Kanye denied the claims."_
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2016/11/23/insid...id-bills/?_ga=1.26849339.705224423.1477844104


Id believe it. With the kartrashians involved, you can never rule anything out. Isnt he in an insane amount of debt too? I remember he asked people for donations a while or something? Like $50 million or so


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He doesn't deserve the benefit of the doubt IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> *Kanye West and how hip-hop tackles mental health*
> 
> It’s not totally clear what’s going on with Kanye West. The rapper, who was filmed delivering onstage rants during recent shows in California, on Monday canceled the remaining 21 dates in his Saint Pablo tour. Hours later, he was reportedly hospitalized for stress and exhaustion.
> 
> West spent the night at Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center for his own safety, the Associated Press reported. Police, without confirming the patient as West, told AP that the officers arrived at a West Hollywood home for a disturbance, and an ambulance took the patient to the hospital to be placed on a psychiatric hold.
> 
> Before his hospitalization, West’s public breakdowns and stream-of-consciousness speeches have been the subject of jokes and disdain. But recent reports about West’s well-being have reopened a conversation about mental health, fame and hip-hop.
> 
> The genre has long been characterized by notions of hyper-masculinity that allow little room for vulnerability, and of black and brown men putting forward a tough, adversarial persona. But hip-hop has always had introspective moments (Geto Boys rapped “My mind is playing tricks on me” in 1991). In recent years, we’ve seen more artists opening up about their emotional and mental struggles in the public eye and on albums.
> 
> Eminem followed his 2009 album “Relapse” with one called “Recovery,” after experiencing addiction and depression. DMX has rapped and spoken about suffering from bipolar disorder. In October, Kid Cudi publicly announced on his Facebook page that he checked himself into rehabilitation for his “depression and suicidal urges,” writing “anxiety and depression have ruled my life for as long as I can remember and I never leave the house because of it.”
> 
> This followed angry tweets directed at Drake and West.
> 
> After it became public knowledge that Kid Cudi had checked into rehab, Drake released a song with lyrics dissing the rapper and his mental well-being. And despite the backlash against Drake online, the Toronto rapper doubled down.
> 
> But much of the response to Kid Cudi was positive. A hashtag, #YouGoodMan, gained momentum as a conversation around masculinity, race and mental health took place on social media.
> 
> On Monday, Kid Cudi posted a list of celebrities, artists and fans who actively supported him (including West). “Thank you for opening your hearts and extending your love and support during a troubling time,” he wrote.
> 
> Kendrick Lamar has also written and spoken about depression and the emotional tumult of being on a world tour while his best friends back home were gunned down. Much of his album “To Pimp a Butterfly” centers on survivor’s guilt.
> 
> His lyrics were used for a Kaiser Permanente ad about depression. After a 2015 concert, Lamar saw a woman crying and murmuring “You saved my life.” She told him she was going to kill herself a year ago, but his music helped her through.
> 
> Pharoahe Monch, a beloved independent artist, has been open about dealing with depression, which he has said in interviews was induced by a combination of medications he was taking following hospitalization for his asthma.
> 
> “At that time, it wasn’t really like it was now, where you have people talking about issues readily in the public,” he said in a 2014 interview. “Years ago, it was just, ‘Yo, you bugging. Just deal with it.’”
> 
> In another interview, he told MSNBC host Melissa Harris-Perry that it was important for his 2014 album, “PTSD,” to include frank and vulnerable lyrics about his struggles and the stigma of depression within the black community.
> 
> “Growing up in the community, you look at mental issues as, we’re strong, and my parents were hard-working — it’s something that’s looked at as a weakness so you kind of push through it sometimes without even realizing what the issue might be.”
> 
> In “Losing My Mind,” Pharoahe Monch raps, “My family customs were not accustomed to dealing with mental health/It was more or less an issue for white families with wealth.”
> 
> He continues: “Void, I defected, employed self annoyed/Went independent, enjoyed stealth/Now doctors prescribed sedatives and Prozac.”
> 
> West’s lyrics, particularly on “Life of Pablo,” have caused alarm among some who speculate there’s more to them than bombastic exaggeration. For instance, on “FML,” he raps about nothing being crazier than when “he off his Lexapro.”
> 
> But West is not just a hip-hop artist; he is a megastar. Aside from music, he works in the fashion industry, and is married to one of the most famous women in the world, one who has built her career off documenting every aspect of her life. West’s tweets generate trending hashtags and breathless media coverage.
> 
> His public behavior over the years has fueled rumors among the public and garnered genuine concern from fans and those close to him. Much of this began after his mother’s 2007 death. He has gone on Twitter rants, given rambling interviews and stormed award-show stages — most famously in 2009, when he interrupted Taylor Swift’s MTV Video Music Award acceptance speech, turning him into a pariah and punchline.
> 
> Rhymefest, who has co-written West tracks for years, announced in February that he had stopped collaborating with the Chicago artist a month earlier after his work on “Life of Pablo” was complete. “His mind and spirit isn’t right,” Rhymefest tweeted. He also tweeted, “I love my brother. I pray for his health not our entertainment.”
> 
> Last week, West brought a Sacramento concert to a halt with an onstage speech that went after, among other things, Jay Z, Beyoncé, Hillary *******, MTV and Facebook. When the news of his hospitalization broke Monday night, celebrities and artists immediately offered words of support.
> 
> “I want to extend a very special prayer to my big brother, Kanye West,” Chance the Rapper, a West collaborator, said in the middle of a performance on BBC Radio 1. “I want to just extend this prayer and extend this love from all the way in Britain. We might come back early to come see this man.”
> 
> Producer 9th Wonder tweeted, “been knowing the brother upwards of 13 years. Mental health is a serious thing, no matter what.”
> 
> He added: “Stay strong Kanye West.”
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-how-hip-hop-tackles-mental-health/#comments


Nothing like some non-black person telling others about the black experience.


----------



## Esizzle

BagOuttaHell said:


> He doesn't deserve the benefit of the doubt IMO.


I feel like he is done some crazy stuff but if he indeed actually has mental health problems, he deserves care and to get better. On the other hand, I truly hope he isnt using mental health excuse for his own twisted benefit. Mental issues are stigmatized enough in the society to be used for personal gain and benefits.


----------



## Lodpah

Singra said:


> This is very sad, I was completely wrong yesterday... I hope he takes the time to recover away from the limelight... though the chances of that happening are significantly low, when most of your life is geared towards mining yourself for money, musical inspiration, fame etc... I don't see how the machinery just stops.
> 
> 
> 
> I see this type of comment a lot in relation to various celeb couples and it always makes me wonder... why must there be one person using the other? Why can't it be  mutual exploitation? Seems like both of them get something out of the relationship... on a variety of levels.
> 
> I loathe Kim K and everything she stands for but I got to give them the benefit of the doubt. I like to think somewhere behind all the bulls*t there is some kind of real connection.... at least I hope there is because if what we see is who they really are... then that is so incredibly tragic.


You're right they both exploit each other but one seems to have a medical condition. I think that is the main difference.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Id believe it. With the kartrashians involved, you can never rule anything out. Isnt he in an insane amount of debt too? I remember he asked people for donations a while or something? Like $50 million or so


According to this thread he's in insane debt, probably because he's mentioned such but then again he's not sane and says stuff for shock value at times...doubt that's true in reality.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> He doesn't deserve the benefit of the doubt IMO.


Why do you feel so?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If he was on the hook for cash, I wouldn't put anything past him or his advisors to avoid the consequence. Out of his own mouth he has indicated he was already in debt. 

I don't know anything about his mental diagnosis. I'll leave that to the sources that keep leaking this information (aka the Kardashians ) and the internet.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> If he was on the hook for cash, I wouldn't put anything past him or his advisors to avoid the consequence. Out of his own mouth he has indicated he was already in debt.
> 
> I don't know anything about his mental diagnosis. I'll leave that to the sources that keep leaking this information (aka the Kardashians ) and the internet.


If he was on the hook for cash, wouldn't he continue his tour as the revenue would go to him? He doesn't see a dollar from the insurance....that goes to venues, the promoters, etc. There is a premium to pay on that insurance like any other as well. Not to mention, he won't be able to command the same rates for his next tour, if that happens. I fail to see how that helps with debt.


----------



## mkr

The insurance covers expenses of the tour, not his paychecks for performing.  So he doesn't lose money from either.  He just doesn't MAKE money for performing.  30 mil is about what I've read he's not going to earn.  He does have enough money to live on for the rest of his life.  No one will go without.

If he truly has a health issue the insurance should pay up.  That's what insurance is for.  I'm no expert, this is just my understanding of how it works.  Berry needs to wake up and school us up on these matters.

Now since he is a Kardashian, that does change things.  It's going to be very hard for him to get the proper treatment he needs with them all telling him how they are going to spin this to their best advantage.  There are millions to be made off of this and they want every penny, which could very well be at Kanye's expense.


----------



## mkr

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> We love puppies in the South.  My youngest son's Lab mix puppy is staying with us for a few months so I have 2 Rottweilers & 1 Lab mix living with us right now.


You are torturing me now


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> You are torturing me now


----------



## cdtracing

Happy Thanksgiving,  y'all.


----------



## Oryx816

Just finished Thanksgiving dinner here in Asia.  Happy Thanksgiving to all you great ladies on TPF!  I am thankful for all the laughs! [emoji490]


----------



## terebina786

I honestly wouldn't put this past being a story line for the show.  They screwed the pooch with the robbery and they know if they show it (we know it was being recorded by that leaked video), they'll get tons of backlash so the next best thing? Kanye's mental breakdown and how they all worked together as a family to help him overcome it.  On a very heart-warming two part episode of the Kardashians.  Plus Khloe's baby-mama-drama as an aside.

I don't buy anything this family or anyone associated with them does.  It's all for show, it's all theatrics.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jayne1 said:


> What do we think?
> _
> "People in the music industry are speculating that Kanye West was put on a psychiatric hold to recoup insurance money for the millions he would lose by backing out of his “Saint Pablo” Tour.
> 
> “He had just canceled for no reason, no injury, no force majeure, so they were going to lose a bunch of money,” said a music insider. “Kanye is crazy, but not crazy enough to not get his insurance money. [He] knows what he is doing.”
> 
> According to TMZ, West’s carrier will pay him and the people he owes in the event that “accident or illness . . . prevents any Insured Person from appearing or continuing to appear.”
> 
> But the off-the-wall rapper may have issues collecting. “They don’t pay out easily for this kind of thing with this kind of price tag,” said our source. “I would think they would want to do an intense investigation and that this will be a disputed claim. When you’re on the hook for an arena at that level — on top of money for marketing, promotion, set builds, staff on the road — it’s tens of millions. It’s gonna be a sticky situation. ”
> 
> The hospitalization could also “clean up” his brand.
> 
> “He went too far off with the rants. It was going to alienate his core fan base. There are real business people around him, including Kris Jenner and Kim Kardashian, who want the payday. They needed to preserve the brand this way.”
> 
> A source close to Kanye denied the claims."_
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2016/11/23/insid...id-bills/?_ga=1.26849339.705224423.1477844104



Nope. Im not buying it. In my opinion i say its illuminati he wanted out. If you listen to his rant it says it all.


----------



## Deco

I think his breakdown is believable. It's not like it came out of nowhere and up until now he was known to be stable and lucid.  And I don't see what there is to gain from pulling this stunt when he loses so much revenue, not to mention fan adoration.  Then again I didn't think the robbery was faked either.  What did they gain from that?  That has gone nowhere, but I don't follow how that evidences that it was faked.


----------



## GaitreeS

I don't think the breakdown was staged, I do think PMK and Kim saw it coming and will find a way to turn lemons into lemonade...AGAIN. I don't think Kanye will lose fans, the KKlan has done so much and still have fans everywhere.

I'm here for the entertainment


----------



## redney

Well, here we go, a "well connected Kanye source" to TMZ (any guesses, haha) says he's sick enough insurance will cover the losses from his cancelled shows. Well played, PMK. Well played.
http://jezebel.com/kanye-west-is-in-pretty-bad-shape-1789341534

*Kanye West Is in Pretty Bad Shape*

On Monday,* Kanye West *was admitted to UCLA’s medical center after displaying increasingly erratic behavior, ranting about Donald *****, Beyoncé and Jay-Z and abruptly bailing on several shows. Initial reports offered the form “exhaustion/dehydration” explanation, though it seems the situation is more serious than that.

TMZ reports that although his family was hoping he’d be released in time for Thanksgiving, West will have to continue his hospital stay:

_Kanye’s doctor told cops he was suffering from a temporary psychosis brought on by sleep deprivation and extreme dehydration, but we’re told the problems go much deeper._

*A well-connected Kanye source tells us Kanye’s psychological problems are significant enough so that his insurance policy — which covers lost profits and financial obligations for cancelled concerts due to illness — will almost certainly cover the losses for the 21 concerts he’s cancelled.*


----------



## Esizzle

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## shiny_things

I don't think he's staging this for the cash. Kanye has been acting eratically for at least a year now and I know I've been saying hes unwell for ages. He's playing the long con if he is faking it, which is why I doubt it.


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## Alexenjie

I think there is a huge difference between checking yourself into a hospital because of severe exhaustion versus having paramedics determine you were a danger to whoever and needed to be handcuffed on the way to the hospital. Words written like he had a psychotic break or mental breakdown, I don't think any celebrity would want those things out in the public on purpose. Maybe I am not cynical enough yet. Besides, the main reason I think the breakdown was/is real is because so many people at TPF wrote about Kanye and how he had changed, was mentally disturbed, had bi-polar traits, and that his behavior was more serious than just his ego or being narcissistic.


----------



## mkr

Oh I'm pretty sure the breakdown was real.  Are they going to spin it to their best advantage?   Absolutely.  With or without Kanye's knowledge or approval.


----------



## GoGlam

shiny_things said:


> I don't think he's staging this for the cash. Kanye has been acting eratically for at least a year now and I know I've been saying hes unwell for ages. He's playing the long con if he is faking it, which is why I doubt it.



No matter what, this does more bad than good for his career.  If/when he does another tour, his insurance cost will skyrocket because he has a history of cancelling--if he can even find a company to insure him.  People will feel bad for him, so he could rehabilitate his image... but mental illness is still stigmatized, so there's that.


----------



## Esizzle

Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html


----------



## fightthesunrise

I have no words.


----------



## sdkitty

Esizzle said:


> Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html


eww!


----------



## yinnie

Esizzle said:


> Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html



Need a warning for that. About to have my breakfast. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## CeeJay

You know, I kind of feel sorry for Kanye.  Mind you, I'm not a fan per se, but .. having to deal with this family after his close relationship with his Mom; well .. I can't even imagine.  I know, sadly, very well about mental illness .. my mother was institutionalized for most of my childhood.  My Grandmother and sisters pretty much raised me (my Dad traveled a lot for his job), but still, when my mother would have an "episode", it was frightening.  

I'm wondering if Kanye's incident is a combination of his earnings losses, dealing with Kim (especially after the 'incident') and then her family .. will be interesting to see what happens, but I do hope that he gets the help that he sorely needs!


----------



## mkr

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Oryx816

This photo reminds me of the one where Kim is laying down in the dirt looking like a discarded truck stop hooker.  I know many of you remember it, I just haven't found it yet online.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Those pictures are so stupid....


----------



## mkr

CeeJay said:


> You know, I kind of feel sorry for Kanye.  Mind you, I'm not a fan per se, but .. having to deal with this family after his close relationship with his Mom; well .. I can't even imagine.  I know, sadly, very well about mental illness .. my mother was institutionalized for most of my childhood.  My Grandmother and sisters pretty much raised me (my Dad traveled a lot for his job), but still, when my mother would have an "episode", it was frightening.
> 
> I'm wondering if Kanye's incident is a combination of his earnings losses, dealing with Kim (especially after the 'incident') and then her family .. will be interesting to see what happens, but I do hope that he gets the help that he sorely needs!


My heart goes out to you Ceejay  I hope things are better for you now.

As for Kanye, it's possible he loved being a K because they are a large and close family.  They do stick together, even when they're stabbing each other in the back.  I do think that his mother probably understood him and knew how to comfort/calm/counsel him when he was struggling.  By now he has probably realized that even the wife he loves so much doesn't have enough empathy to care about him.  He needs to stay in the hospital as long as he can.


----------



## Florasun

CeeJay said:


> You know, I kind of feel sorry for Kanye.  Mind you, I'm not a fan per se, but .. having to deal with this family after his close relationship with his Mom; well .. I can't even imagine.  I know, sadly, very well about mental illness .. my mother was institutionalized for most of my childhood.  My Grandmother and sisters pretty much raised me (my Dad traveled a lot for his job), but still, when my mother would have an "episode", it was frightening.
> 
> I'm wondering if Kanye's incident is a combination of his earnings losses, dealing with Kim (especially after the 'incident') and then her family .. will be interesting to see what happens, but I do hope that he gets the help that he sorely needs!



I'm sorry you had to go through that. At least you came out with a sense of compassion and humor.
I feel a bit sorry for Kanye, too.


----------



## Florasun

mkr said:


> My heart goes out to you Ceejay  I hope things are better for you now.
> 
> As for Kanye, it's possible he loved being a K because they are a large and close family.  They do stick together, even when they're stabbing each other in the back.  I do think that his mother probably understood him and knew how to comfort/calm/counsel him when he was struggling.  By now he has probably realized that even the wife he loves so much doesn't have enough empathy to care about him.  He needs to stay in the hospital as long as he can.



Just maybe thought he was gaining a large, close knit family, but now realizes that he is just a stepping stone for them to get more publicity and acceptance where they were previously ignored as a joke. It must hurt to be used by your so called family and shunned by someone you thought of as a friend and mentor.


----------



## Florasun

Esizzle said:


> Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html




Good for them, making use of their only assets.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cdtracing and mrs moulds....... My heart felt sympathies for your losses. The depression associated to such a loss is indescribable, and imaginable, I'm sure. My own mother loss a child not so long ago, the grief is thick for all of us, but especially for my mom. It will be three years ago tomorrow that I last spoke to my sister, who was then taken abruptly from our lives a week or so later.  In the first days following her death we were told she had taken her own life. I knew of her drepression, but I had no idea of how profoundly sad she felt. My sister was reclusive, yet those who knew her had the most lovely and wonderful memories of the loveliness and kindness about her. We are devastated in losing her, and I laden with guilt that I couldn't change the course of her life, I never probed into her reclusive, private manner. It turned out that she hadn't taken her own life, but had what could only be described as a time bomb deep within her brain, her entire life. I've wondered and asked, when I found out later, if the issue in her brain that took her life could've also caused her depression. The experience of losing her is hands down the hugest loss I've experienced in my life thus far and I cannot imagine losing my child, no parent should experience the loss of their child. My mom's depression is palatable and never ending, and this time of year is heavy. I feel my sister's presence often and enjoy those moments. I approach this season with a heightened sense of my sister, however bittersweet. Depression can touch all of us at different times and in different ways, it's exhausting to endure personally and second hand. My hope/wish is everyone be well in health and be/feel loved.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Esizzle said:


> Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html



OMG, I'm LOL. This is hysterical, seriously... I'm loving this photo. So rediculous it's funny.


----------



## Ceeyahd

clydekiwi said:


> Nope. Im not buying it. In my opinion i say its illuminati he wanted out. If you listen to his rant it says it all.



Really? I ask this seriously. What would be his personal gain, aside from recouping monies for this cancelled tour?


----------



## Lodpah

Ceeyahd said:


> OMG, I'm LOL. This is hysterical, seriously... I'm loving this photo. So rediculous it's funny.


Aren't they desperate? I mean totally  and hugely desperate now.  There is no redeeming those Kardashian girls. I wish they would wise up that they are like people in a carnival you go see for amusement and horror. Note to Kardashians: It's pretty pathetic what you have succumbed to.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Lodpah said:


> Aren't they desperate? I mean totally  and hugely desperate now.  There is no redeeming those Kardashian girls. I wish they would wise up that they are like people in a carnival you go see for amusement and horror. Note to Kardashians: It's pretty pathetic what you have succumbed to.



Desperate, or just tapped into something I'm not understanding. I get the humor in this, yet I font think they intended it to be humorous. These girls aren't as stupid as people suggest. In any event, however odd I find this photo (is it supposed to be a crime scene, two girls rolling around in the mud (except they're sisters, so ewwier), two young women thrown like trash onto the road? What is it? My first reaction was to laugh, like WTF? And that stupid look on her face, while her hand is on her sisters big fat rear end..... I'm not worrying anymore about my fat arse, I'm embracing it.


----------



## bag-mania

Ceeyahd said:


> Really? I ask this seriously. What would be his personal gain, aside from recouping monies for this cancelled tour?



It doesn't have to be about personal gain. Maybe he didn't want to do it anymore so he walked away.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-mania said:


> It doesn't have to be about personal gain. Maybe he didn't want to do it anymore so he walked away.



I get that, and now understand what I see as personal gain involved.


----------



## Real Authentication

I think that too - got tired of all the fame and maybe wants privacy from it all.  I heard it's also the anniversary of his mothers passing as well.  Poor guy.


----------



## pukasonqo

that pic is as sexy as watching paint dry...


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> You know, I kind of feel sorry for Kanye.  Mind you, I'm not a fan per se, but .. having to deal with this family after his close relationship with his Mom; well .. I can't even imagine.  I know, sadly, very well about mental illness .. my mother was institutionalized for most of my childhood.  My Grandmother and sisters pretty much raised me (my Dad traveled a lot for his job), but still, when my mother would have an "episode", it was frightening.
> 
> I'm wondering if Kanye's incident is a combination of his earnings losses, dealing with Kim (especially after the 'incident') and then her family .. will be interesting to see what happens, but I do hope that he gets the help that he sorely needs!


Hugs to you CeeJay! My BFF's Mom was schizophrenic, institutionalized on and off til we were in college and they found the right combo of meds to keep her on an even keel. Mental illness is no joke, and sadly the people who think they need no help are the ones who need it the most.

Here's to hoping Kanye gets the help he needs!


----------



## Oryx816

Ugh.  Her butt crack is like her very own equator.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kim has the world's longest asscrack


----------



## Nathalya

Lol

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yajaira

Ceeyahd said:


> OMG, I'm LOL. This is hysterical, seriously... I'm loving this photo. So rediculous it's funny.


I can't believe that is a real picture! I thought it was a parody of some sort they look disgusting


----------



## Singra

Well the photographers' names are Mert Alas and Marcus Piggott so maybe it is a parody and we're not informed enough to be in on it . Maybe it's such high art that in order for it to be understood as good it has to be terrible.


----------



## Alexenjie

Ceeyahd said:


> Really? I ask this seriously. What would be his personal gain, aside from recouping monies for this cancelled tour?



I read somewhere that the cost of cancelling the rest of Kanye's tour could be as much as $30 million dollars. Since Kanye-Kim are not billionaires that is a significant sum of money. I believe his breakdown/exhaustion/whatever it was, is real, he's should get what the insurance is supposed to cover.


----------



## twin-fun

Alexenjie said:


> I read somewhere that the cost of cancelling the rest of Kanye's tour could be as much as $30 million dollars. Since Kanye-Kim are not billionaires that is a significant sum of money. I believe his breakdown/exhaustion/whatever it was, is real, he's should get what the insurance is supposed to cover.


They would not be personally responsible for any amount. That's what insurance is for.


----------



## bag-mania

He has so many issues going on. TMZ posted this story about the house renovation and decorating. It rings true to Kanye's problems with finishing anything. Just as it took forever for him to consider Life of Pablo completed, he's still having trouble finishing the house reno. I don't like Kim at all but Kanye must be as frustrating as hell to live with. (and that's assuming they actually live together!)

*KANYE WEST
HOME REMODEL RIDDLED WITH CONFLICT*

Kanye West and Kim Kardashian went through emotional turmoil during their recent home renovation, with Kim complaining she was footing the gigantic bill herself.

Our sources say during the final taping of Khloe's talk show in April, Kim was grousing that they had sunk $8 million into their Hidden Hills remodel and it was all her money.  

We're told the renovation costs swelled to $10 mil. Our sources say the main reason they sunk so much into the $20 million estate ... Kanye couldn't make his mind up. He would order a change and when it was completed he'd take a look and tell contractors to rip it out and do it another way.

We're told the remodel process has been frustrating and a source of tension for both of them, and to this day they have not spent a single night in the house that they bought 2 years ago.

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/11/25/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-hospitalization-home-renovations/


----------



## Jayne1

twin-fun said:


> They would not be personally responsible for any amount. That's what insurance is for.


Insurance companies are in the business to make money.  They don't just pay out because someone is covered.


----------



## mkr

Alexenjie said:


> I read somewhere that the cost of cancelling the rest of Kanye's tour could be as much as $30 million dollars. Since Kanye-Kim are not billionaires that is a significant sum of money. I believe his breakdown/exhaustion/whatever it was, is real, he's should get what the insurance is supposed to cover.


IF he was on any kind of drugs at the time there may be a problem.


----------



## Lounorada

Esizzle said:


> Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html


What the actual f**k is that mess?


----------



## mkr

It's incest.  Whatever it takes to get attention.  They're really pushing reality.


----------



## pixiejenna

Esizzle said:


> Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html


I didn't know hobo porn is a thing. . . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Esizzle

The WORST part of it all is the homeless chic sweaters they are trying to sell retail for like $1000++. 
These people are stupid, out of touch and stupid. If someone I knew dared to wear and pay for something like this, I would end all relations with that person.


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't know hobo porn is a thing. . .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



 Hobo porn!!!  My first thought was that Khlogor looked like she was going to take a huge bite out of Kim's Rump Roast!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm kind of mixed on how I feel about Yeaz. I honestly think that he's had mental illness for a while. I think his mom was able to keep him in check but once she passed he went into the deep end. And he was surrounded by yes men and people excusing his behavior because he's a "artist". In general I sympathize with anyone with mental illness. For some reason I find it hard to feel sympathetic towards him. Maybe because of his cray cray rants.

I also believe that his beef with Jay was pretty much self inflicted. I think he thought that they were besties when really they where nothing more than business associates. It's not that Jay dropped him like a hot potato but he was done working with him. I don't think that Yeaz seriously grasped that it was all business for Jay.

I don't think that Kimbo or any of the Kartrashians care about him other than how they can use him to further themselves. I think Yeaz is delusional enough to think that he's finally a part of a big family and maybe get to live some childhood fantasy of being a part of a big family. 

Kimbo left for new York the day this happened, sure she came back but if he was really that bad off she should have never left. I guess in all fairness it's not like they live together so she probably had no idea how bad he was that day. But I can't believe for one second that they didn't know effed up he is. Of course they aren't going to get him help, just look at Rob. This family is the last group of people I'd want to lean on in times of need. 

This is a big mess all around. I hope that he genuinely gets the help he needs. I don't know how possible that is with the K's in tow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Kanye is really in a crazed delusional state.  I don't think he & JayZ were as good of friends as he thought they were.  I think their relationship was a business one but he thought it went further than that.  The K Klan don't give a flying F about anyone but themselves.  Their only concern is how they can use Kanye to further them financially & status wise.  They're not going to help him; they won't even help Rob!!!  Just look what they did to Lamar!!  I wouldn't count on that family for anything except to screw me up the A$$.  Kanye better get out while he can.


----------



## rockhollow

Esizzle said:


> The WORST part of it all is the homeless chic sweaters they are trying to sell retail for like $1000++.
> These people are stupid, out of touch and stupid. If someone I knew dared to wear and pay for something like this, I would end all relations with that person.



I have so many negative things to say about this photo - yuck!
It's a sad thing to think that women would pay those prices for these sweaters.
It's a sad thing to think that anyone would consider this photo high fashion.
I'm embarrassed for Kim and Khloe, I know they aren't.
I haven't seen anything from Kanye's clothing line that is the least bit attractive.
Does anyone besides the Kardashians wear his clothing line?

I'm still sitting on the fence with regards to his breakdown. I do believe he's suffering from some mental breakdown, but wonder if he's milking it to facilitate the ending of his tour.
I'm glad to hear he's in the hospital, even if it's just to re-group and get some real rest.

I'm surprised the Kardashian camp is putting out more information. This looks like a perfect opportunity  for them to swoop in (as they did with Lambie) and get some coverage for them.
I  think Kanye has never really let the PMK Company get too close to him.
 It must irk Kris that she isn't able to control and manipulate him as she does with the daughters.
This would be a perfect photo shoot for Mother Kimmy to care for her poor sick husband.
Kanye probably won't go for it.


----------



## roses5682

bag-mania said:


> * Kanye West Psychosis Diagnosis May Trigger Huge Payout *
> 
> *Kanye West* is dealing with a medical emergency, but there's a silver lining ... it may have saved him millions of dollars.
> 
> Kanye announced the cancellation of his tour 6 hours before he was handcuffed to a stretcher and hauled off to UCLA Medical Center for psychiatric evaluation.
> 
> The rapper not only reportedly lost around $30 mil for his cut of the remaining concerts, but he's on the hook for venues and others with whom he made contracts.
> 
> TMZ has learned ... Kanye had an insurance policy that covered him in the event illness prevented him from performing. The policy provides the insurance carrier will pay Kanye for not only the money he'd make but the money he was obligated to pay others if "accident or illness ... prevents any Insured Person from appearing or continuing to appear in any or all of the Insured Performance(s) or Event(s)."
> 
> Translation ... Kanye's *doctor laid the groundwork* for filing a claim under the policy.
> 
> BTW ... the insurance company can deny coverage if Kanye had a preexisting condition that he didn't disclose at the time the policy was issued, or if his illness was caused by his "unreasonable or capricious behavior."
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/23/kanye-west-insurance-money/



My husband said the whole ,metal facilities thing was just a ploy to get him out performing while saving face.  At first I couldn't see it but maybe he wasn't far off.


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess my question on the insurance pay out is. If Yeaz is diagnosed with a mental illness wouldn't that be considered a pre-existing condition? You don't magically wake up one day bipolar or depressed. It's something that you've been dealing with for a while. So if he didn't disclose his mental illness prior to the policy being drafted, wouldn't that be considered insurance fraud? If you knowingly withheld information about your true health state? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I guess my question on the insurance pay out is. If Yeaz is diagnosed with a mental illness wouldn't that be considered a pre-existing condition? You don't magically wake up one day bipolar or depressed. It's something that you've been dealing with for a while. So if he didn't disclose his mental illness prior to the policy being drafted, wouldn't that be considered insurance fraud? If you knowingly withheld information about your true health state?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




excellent point.


----------



## bag-mania

Speaking of insurance, I wonder if they will actually receive the $5.6 million they claimed last month for the stolen jewelry.


----------



## twin-fun

pixiejenna said:


> I guess my question on the insurance pay out is. If Yeaz is diagnosed with a mental illness wouldn't that be considered a pre-existing condition? You don't magically wake up one day bipolar or depressed. It's something that you've been dealing with for a while. So if he didn't disclose his mental illness prior to the policy being drafted, wouldn't that be considered insurance fraud? If you knowingly withheld information about your true health state?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I have some experience in the medical insurance area and the term pre-existing is a bit iffy. It _typically _means that a patient or person applying for insurance has received a diagnosis from someone in the medical field such as a M.D., psychiatrist, neurologist etc. or has received treatment prior to applying for the insurance. I don't know if Kanye has ever received a diagnosis or sought treatment. And if he is truly bi-polar he may not acknowledge that he is ill. But this doesn't seem to be typical so who knows how they'll spin this.


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't know hobo porn is a thing. . .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


" dead " at Hobo porn...


----------



## Esizzle

twin-fun said:


> I have some experience in the medical insurance area and the term pre-existing is a bit iffy. It _typically _means that a patient or person applying for insurance has received a diagnosis from someone in the medical field such as a M.D., psychiatrist, neurologist etc. or has received treatment prior to applying for the insurance. I don't know if Kanye has ever received a diagnosis or sought treatment. And if he is truly bi-polar he may not acknowledge that he is ill. But this doesn't seem to be typical so who knows how they'll spin this.


Good point. Pre existing with insurance definitely means the condition was diagnosed before the insurance was obtained. As far as we know, he wasnt previously diagnosed.


----------



## Esizzle

pixiejenna said:


> I guess my question on the insurance pay out is. If Yeaz is diagnosed with a mental illness wouldn't that be considered a pre-existing condition? You don't magically wake up one day bipolar or depressed. It's something that you've been dealing with for a while. So if he didn't disclose his mental illness prior to the policy being drafted, wouldn't that be considered insurance fraud? If you knowingly withheld information about your true health state?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


If he wasnt diagnosed at that point, then he did not withhold any information. People can have mental illness for years before they are diagnosed. Buuuuut you are right. If he was diagnosed and managed to keep it secret from everyone and did not disclose, his insurance could void his claim. I think insurances would ask for medical records prior to finalizing their policies?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Esizzle said:


> Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html


Truly awful


----------



## pixiejenna

twin-fun said:


> I have some experience in the medical insurance area and the term pre-existing is a bit iffy. It _typically _means that a patient or person applying for insurance has received a diagnosis from someone in the medical field such as a M.D., psychiatrist, neurologist etc. or has received treatment prior to applying for the insurance. I don't know if Kanye has ever received a diagnosis or sought treatment. And if he is truly bi-polar he may not acknowledge that he is ill. But this doesn't seem to be typical so who knows how they'll spin this.


It's tour insurance which I have no experience with but I would imagine that they would require some sort of independent medical evaluation to prove that your fit for "duty". I'd also believe that there would be exclusions listed in the policy that would void it, for example drug use. For example if I was a artist and ODed and had to cancel the rest of my tour because I  had to go to rehab, I violated the contract by taking drugs. So  where does mental illness fall? I say it this way because it's not something that just popped uplike a physical injury that needs immediate treatment. It was a problem that was present before he went on tour. I'm not trying to make light of mental illness but if you have a mental illness and fail to get treatment  (because your in denial) is the insurance company still on the hook? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Funny how any news or talk about the "Paris robbery" has disappeared.


----------



## Lodpah

yajaira said:


> I can't believe that is a real picture! I thought it was a parody of some sort they look disgusting


Lol I doubt they would know what parody is.


----------



## Lodpah

Esizzle said:


> The WORST part of it all is the homeless chic sweaters they are trying to sell retail for like $1000++.
> These people are stupid, out of touch and stupid. If someone I knew dared to wear and pay for something like this, I would end all relations with that person.


You know, you are so right. To me, they make a mockery of something so serious like homelessness. Really a shame on them. Sorry, they all have a special place in hell reserved for them.


----------



## Lodpah

pixiejenna said:


> I guess my question on the insurance pay out is. If Yeaz is diagnosed with a mental illness wouldn't that be considered a pre-existing condition? You don't magically wake up one day bipolar or depressed. It's something that you've been dealing with for a while. So if he didn't disclose his mental illness prior to the policy being drafted, wouldn't that be considered insurance fraud? If you knowingly withheld information about your true health state?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


It depends. When concert promoters put on concerts they have to get insurance but I can imagine the deductible would be super high. I can't imagine any insurance company not doing due diligence prior to providing them insurance. I thought Lloyds of London usually insures celebrities.  The Ks have mastered, hmmm, the art of insurance claims I believe.  

Karma on them, they sued everybody that crossed their path if you will recall and maybe the chickens have come home to roost.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't have a problem with that pic. It basically displays their talent and reflects their existence at the same time.

 On their backs and knees with their backsides poking out. Only thing missing is kneepads.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Funny how any news or talk about the "Paris robbery" has disappeared.


Robbery you say?  Who got robbed?  Paris?


----------



## lizmil

Can we please find a better picture to come up on the thread than that monstrous  naked behind? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Esizzle said:


> Kim and Khlozilla in Yeezy for a german mag. Look at their fake butts..kind of lost my appetite for tonight haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3969420/Kim-Kardashian-Khloe-s-battle-booty.html



Ok , WO make some room for me, here it  comes: 
At first I thought it was some girl on girl action going on before realising they were the K's!! It really looks like a cheetah jumped a rhino in the wild ( judging by the magnitude of that crack) [emoji15]


----------



## cdtracing

Does anyone actually wear this crap other than a Kartrashian????  Who would pay money for this garbage??  Honestly, I can't decide if this is suppose to be a zombie pic or a crime scene pic.  I guess they were going for both so it's a zombie crime scene pic.  Kim's a$$ looks like it has it's own zip code.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't know hobo porn is a thing. . .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Oh honey it is a thing I'm telling you. Don't ask how I know that[emoji15][emoji849]


----------



## pixiejenna

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Oh honey it is a thing I'm telling you. Don't ask how I know that[emoji15][emoji849]


Lmao[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow

Here's  the other photo from that shoot - just as classy as the first!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Why do you feel so?


Hell I know right! Amanda Bynes got sooooo much HELLA benefit of the doubt....I'm not a fan of Kanye but only he and his Drs know.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> Here's  the other photo from that shoot - just as classy as the first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531494


Looks like a promo for a porn movie.


----------



## limom

I have never, in my entire life ever seen  butts like these two.
Have I been lucky or are  those things, alien to mankind?


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> Here's  the other photo from that shoot - just as classy as the first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531494



Who's comes up with this ^%$? Kim's legs bow out.


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> Who's comes up with this ^%$? Kim's legs bow out.


How else can she have a thigh gap?!?!


----------



## Stansy

Is this a muffin top on top of her boot?


----------



## Lodpah

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3531051
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many negative things to say about this photo - yuck!
> It's a sad thing to think that women would pay those prices for these sweaters.
> It's a sad thing to think that anyone would consider this photo high fashion.
> I'm embarrassed for Kim and Khloe, I know they aren't.
> I haven't seen anything from Kanye's clothing line that is the least bit attractive.
> Does anyone besides the Kardashians wear his cLothing line?
> 
> I'm still sitting on the fence with regards to his breakdown. I do believe he's suffering from some mental breakdown, but wonder if he's milking it to facilitate the ending of his tour.
> I'm glad to hear he's in the hospital, even if it's just to re-group and get some real rest.
> 
> I'm surprised the Kardashian camp is putting out more information. This looks like a perfect opportunity  for them to swoop in (as they did with Lambie) and get some coverage for them.
> I  think Kanye has never really let the PMK Company get too close to him.
> It must irk Kris that she isn't able to control and manipulate him as she does with the daughters.
> This would be a perfect photo shoot for Mother Kimmy to care for her poor sick husband.
> Kanye probably won't go for it.


Yep you are right. I find it strange that Kanye is in the hospital so they release this to take the attention off him.  They are so bloodsucking thirsty for attention.  Oh for that zip code for Kim's helium butt it's 27225.


----------



## Esizzle

rockhollow said:


> Here's  the other photo from that shoot - just as classy as the first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531494


Kim's fake boobs are miles apart from each other. I always hate that on fake boobs, when they are unnaturally far apart.


----------



## bag-mania

Lodpah said:


> Yep you are right. I find it strange that Kanye is in the hospital so they release this to take the attention off him.  They are so bloodsucking thirsty for attention.  Oh for that zip code for Kim's helium butt it's 27225.



Hey you can't blame this monstrosity on them. This is all on Kanye. The article clearly states that the photo shoot was conceptualized by him. It was done weeks, if not months, ago so it's a coincidence that Kanye is in the hospital when the magazine was released.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> Hey you can't blame this monstrosity on them. This is all on Kanye. The article clearly states that the photo shoot was conceptualized by him. It was done weeks, if not months, ago so it's a coincidence that Kanye is in the hospital when the magazine was released.



"Coincidence" via PMK.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> "Coincidence" via PMK.



Perhaps, but it's a German magazine that most people in the US are not familiar with. I'd be surprised if Kris holds any influence over them.


----------



## rockhollow

Esizzle said:


> Kim's fake boobs are miles apart from each other. I always hate that on fake boobs, when they are unnaturally far apart.




I didn't really notice until you said this, but wow, they really are quite a ways apart.  Makes them look very weird, but I guess typical with fake boobs.
I did see on Botched, a girl with a uniboob, they were to close together and became one. It was a tricky case for Terry to fix. So I guess when you get the big ones they want to keep them well apart.


----------



## pursegrl12

stylemepretty said:


> Kim has the world's longest asscrack



Imagine how long it must take to wipe it?!?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pursegrl12 said:


> Imagine how long it must take to wipe it?!?



Do you think her arms reach that far?


----------



## Swanky

It's not a fake boob thing.  None of my friends sit far apart like that, nor do mine.  In fact I hate how much cleavage I have, I look specifically for bras that lift and separate lol!!


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> I didn't really notice until you said this, but wow, they really are quite a ways apart.  Makes them look very weird, but I guess typical with fake boobs.
> I did see on Botched, a girl with a uniboob, they were to close together and became one. It was a tricky case for Terry to fix. So I guess when you get the big ones they want to keep them well apart.



Nooo it doesn't work that way lol
The uniboob thing is symmastia, it happens once in awhile with implants.. but as for the space in between the breasts, they were there before the implant. Implants can make your breasts look better but in general (even with the best doctors) they just make your old boobs look the same except larger. And if you're very thin to begin with, that's when the girls get the basketball look.. usually not the doctor's fault.


----------



## Longchamp

My guess is he suffered a psychotic episode with either bipolar or borderline personality features.
what clinic would allow his wife at his bedside now has my head shaking in disbelief.
I believe this was real psychosis and my guess is someone could find a mention of borderline personality in his old records.


----------



## bag-mania

TMZ's update

*PARANOIA OVERTAKES HIM*

Kanye West has been in desperate shape this week ... paranoid and profoundly depressed, and he's been dealing with these issues for a long time ... sources close to Kim and Kanye tell TMZ.

We're told after Kanye was taken to the hospital Monday he was convinced people were out to get him, including the doctors who were caring for him. Our sources say for a time he wouldn't even let the doctors touch him.

Our sources say the paranoia has been building for months ... obviously going way beyond the stated reasons for the hospitalization ... dehydration and exhaustion.

We're told the goal is getting him home Monday and under the care of his personal doctor, but it's too early to know if that will happen.

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/11/26/kanye-west-paranoid-hospital/


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Hey you can't blame this monstrosity on them. This is all on Kanye. The article clearly states that the photo shoot was conceptualized by him. It was done weeks, if not months, ago so it's a coincidence that Kanye is in the hospital when the magazine was released.


did he force them to do it?


----------



## Longchamp

bag-mania said:


> TMZ's update
> 
> *PARANOIA OVERTAKES HIM*
> 
> Kanye West has been in desperate shape this week ... paranoid and profoundly depressed, and he's been dealing with these issues for a long time ... sources close to Kim and Kanye tell TMZ.
> 
> We're told after Kanye was taken to the hospital Monday he was convinced people were out to get him, including the doctors who were caring for him. Our sources say for a time he wouldn't even let the doctors touch him.
> 
> Our sources say the paranoia has been building for months ... obviously going way beyond the stated reasons for the hospitalization ... dehydration and exhaustion.
> 
> We're told the goal is getting him home Monday and under the care of his personal doctor, but it's too early to know if that will happen.
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/11/26/kanye-west-paranoid-hospital/



This burns me. Who is talking in that family to TMZ.  Just short of calling him paranoid schizophrenic.
the paranoia in combination with everything else = psychotic episode.  Hope he finds the strength to talk to Oprah or someone similar in public interview. It may help others.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> did he force them to do it?



All that's been said is that the photographers worked with Kanye's direction and concepts. The idea for them to be rolling around in the dirt that way in ripped Yeezy clothes was his.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Interesting...and yet she still got on a plane to film a TV show while her husband is in LA slipping away.


----------



## Stansy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Interesting...and yet she still got on a plane to film a TV show while her husband is in LA slipping away.


"The show must go on"


----------



## VickyB

pursegrl12 said:


> Imagine how long it must take to wipe it?!?


LMAO!!!!! or should I say WMAC????? LOL!!!!!!


----------



## mkr

Longchamp said:


> My guess is he suffered a psychotic episode with either bipolar or borderline personality features.
> what clinic would allow his wife at his bedside now has my head shaking in disbelief.
> I believe this was real psychosis and my guess is someone could find a mention of borderline personality in his old records.



I have a relative who had an accident at home and 911 was called.  He was a serious alcoholic and was paranoid as well.  I'm talking straight vodka.  Once in the hospital they had to detox him and he was psychotic for days.  He shoved a nurse so they put restraints on him and he ranted about calling the FBI on everyone and the doctors were going to cut off his legs.  They allowed his wife and sons in with him the whole time.  He was in a medical hospital as I think Kanye is.  Maybe it would be different if he was in a psych ward.  Until they could get him physically well enough he had to stay in the hospital.


----------



## WishList986

My heart is hurting for Kanye right now. Love him or hate him, mental illness is nothing to joke about or to speculate about. I truly hope that this will help to ease the stigma in America about seeking help for our mental health


----------



## mkr

And Kim is probably trying to figure out how get out of her third failed marriage without it looking like a third failed marriage..  Don't worry Kim, PMK will figure it all out.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> And Kim is probably trying to figure out how get out of her third failed marriage without it looking like a third failed marriage..  Don't worry Kim, PMK will figure it all out.


I'm betting PMK has already had her plan laid out for a few years now. If nothing else, she's a genius at spin and keeping her offspring in positive gossip light.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> And Kim is probably trying to figure out how get out of her third failed marriage without it looking like a third failed marriage..  Don't worry Kim, PMK will figure it all out.



I'm amazed it has lasted this long. Neither Kim nor Kanye seem like the kind of people who are in it for the long haul. I expected one of them to bail within the first year.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> And Kim is probably trying to figure out how get out of her third failed marriage without it looking like a third failed marriage..  Don't worry Kim, PMK will figure it all out.



I was thinking the same thing.
First she must spin this in her favor by looking like Mother Teresa and be by his side and nurse him back to health.

Probably by summer when attention to his break down is over she will file the "irreconcilable differences" divorce papers.


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> And Kim is probably trying to figure out how get out of her third failed marriage without it looking like a third failed marriage..  Don't worry Kim, PMK will figure it all out.


This is her out. PMK can size anyone up pretty quickly. My guess is she knew he'd crack at some point, based on his behavior alone. The best part is she wouldn't even have to do the dirty work all they had to do is wait it out. Throw in a few kids while waiting and Kimbo is set for 18 years. When the other shoe finally drops Kimbo can rush by his side and play devoted wife. And when she tires of it she'll divorce him citing the safety of herself/kids as her reason for leaving. This is how Kimbo can walk away from marriage #3 looking slightly better than when she's walked away from marriage #2 when she got married for pay. Poor Yeaz had no idea that he was a roll in PMKs diabolical plan all along.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CobaltBlu

It was a piece of kake to take down Hump and Lamar, but I didnt think they could do it to Kanye too....wow.....getting with these birds is a career-ending move.


----------



## redney

CobaltBlu said:


> It was a piece of kake to take down Hump and Lamar, but I didnt think they could do it to Kanye too....wow.....*getting with these birds is a career-ending move*.


The Kardashian Kurse!


----------



## Lodpah

pixiejenna said:


> This is her out. PMK can size anyone up pretty quickly. My guess is she knew he'd crack at some point, based on his behavior alone. The best part is she wouldn't even have to do the dirty work all they had to do is wait it out. Throw in a few kids while waiting and Kimbo is set for 18 years. When the other shoe finally drops Kimbo can rush by his side and play devoted wife. And when she tires of it she'll divorce him citing the safety of herself/kids as her reason for leaving. This is how Kimbo can walk away from marriage #3 looking slightly better than when she's walked away from marriage #2 when she got married for pay. Poor Yeaz had no idea that he was a roll in PMKs diabolical plan all along.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I thought she had more money than him at this point? I think she might end up paying him out.


----------



## gillianna

Kanye will not leave without a fight.  He also knows too many secrets and I am sure they know all his which may be the way to stop him from spreading theirs.  

I have thought this was a marriage in name only and even have doubts they are truly legally married.  They don't live together.  He can always write a book as his revenge against them.  Hopefully he was not stupid enough to give them power of attorney over him in illness.  Who knows what they will do next to make sure he is not a problem for their brand. 

Kim should be coming out with some half naked pictures soon.....


----------



## mkr

CobaltBlu said:


> It was a piece of kake to take down Hump and Lamar, but I didnt think they could do it to Kanye too....wow.....getting with these birds is a career-ending move.


and life threatening!
Kim can claim he tried to kill himself or her and he will be committed to a psych ward and put on suicide watch.  She would be able to get everything legally and probably sole custody of the children.
Not that she'd want the children but still...


----------



## mkr

gillianna said:


> Kanye will not leave without a fight.  He also knows too many secrets and I am sure they know all his which may be the way to stop him from spreading theirs.
> 
> I have thought this was a marriage in name only and even have doubts they are truly legally married.  They don't live together.  He can always write a book as his revenge against them.  Hopefully he was not stupid enough to give them power of attorney over him in illness.  Who knows what they will do next to make sure he is not a problem for their brand.
> 
> Kim should be coming out with some half naked pictures soon.....



What? No hospital selfies?!?!


----------



## Lodpah

mkr said:


> What? No hospital selfies?!?!


Kanye (next to Eminem) is the king of repartee. He will not go down without a fight. His lyrical battles will be epic and I think we can take that to the bank.


----------



## redney

gillianna said:


> Kim should be coming out with some half naked pictures soon.....


We can count on it. It's the K's usual MO.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lodpah said:


> I thought she had more money than him at this point? I think she might end up paying him out.


I think that they are probably equally up to their eyeballs in debt. 


gillianna said:


> Kanye will not leave without a fight.  He also knows too many secrets and I am sure they know all his which may be the way to stop him from spreading theirs.
> 
> I have thought this was a marriage in name only and even have doubts they are truly legally married.  They don't live together.  He can always write a book as his revenge against them.  Hopefully he was not stupid enough to give them power of attorney over him in illness.  Who knows what they will do next to make sure he is not a problem for their brand.
> 
> Kim should be coming out with some half naked pictures soon.....


That's a good point I forgot that they probably aren't even legally married. We never saw a marriage certificate and with how much this family flaunts everything under the sun. Regardless she can still go after child support for two kids to the sum of living like Yeaz. If they aren't legally married like most of us suspect that might be the saving grace for Yeaz. Especially if they don't have legal power over him for medical stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DiorT

redney said:


> We can count on it. It's the K's usual MO.



Probably tomorrow.  They never release anything on the weekends.  Nobody is paying attention over the holiday long weekend.


----------



## terebina786

This is sounding a lot like the Lamar situation... right down to the TMZ leaks.


----------



## cdtracing

Kim can take a page from Ange Jolie's playbook.  She can file for divorce claiming she'd doing it for the family & the safety of the children, file for sole custody.  (That is if they are indeed legally married.)


----------



## Esizzle

cdtracing said:


> Kim can take a page from Ange Jolie's playbook.  She can file for divorce claiming she'd doing it for the family & the safety of the children, file for sole custody.  (That is if they are indeed legally married.)


Interesting point. Dont know if they ever got a marriage license. That would make the divorce so much easier if they didnt.


----------



## VickyB

Esizzle said:


> Interesting point. Dont know if they ever got a marriage license. That would make the divorce so much easier if they didnt.


Totally BUT not sure how even PMK could spin the fact that they never were legally married after having claimed that they were married and husband and wife for all this time.  It will be very interesting to see how things unfold. My bet is that she will claim that they were all duped and confused by the laws and legalities re being married in a foreign country. That would be hard to do tho b/c weren't there all those pre wedding stories about them having to get their marriage license prior to the foreign country wedding?? Who knows and why do I even recall this $#^#^&%#!!!!!!


----------



## AECornell

Found this old InTouch article after googling. You have to get married in the US to be legally married, not just get a marriage license (in relation to having a ceremony outside the US). So if they never did that (article says they could do it in their home) then they aren't legally married.

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...st-are-married-wedding-license-obtained-37901

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are reportedly officially married!

After it was rumored that the couple would get married this week, a source exclusively tells Life & Style Weekly it’s not a rumor anymore and that they are now Mr. and Mrs. West!

“Kim and Kanye are now married on paper. They got their license,” a friend of the Kardashians tells Life & Style. “Kim and North are on their way to NYC now.”

Kimye are expected to attend the annual Met Gala in New York City on Monday, which will be their first appearance following news that they are now married.

On Tuesday, TMZ reported Kim and Kanye would be married privately this week by obtaining a “confidential” marriage license.

Being that the couple has the license, they won’t have to appear at a courthouse to publicly get married and it can be officiated right in their California home.

And now, the countdown begins until Kim and Kanye’s much-anticipated Paris wedding ceremony that’s going to take place May 24.

"People are probably assuming we're going to have this massive wedding, and I think it will be – but intimate," Kim told Vogue. “Two hundred people – just all of our closest friends – a special night for us and all the people that really love us and that have supported us.”


----------



## Oryx816

^
Generally speaking a wedding performed outside the US is legal if it was performed legally overseas.  If that weren't the case then every immigrant family would need to be remarried in the US!

I was married in Indonesia and yes, my marriage is recognized in the US.  I am not Indonesian and neither is my husband.  

My husband had to deal with Social Security at one point and they asked for a marriage certificate.  We provided our marriage certificate from Bali (and pics of the wedding because Indonesia is on some high fraud risk list) and everything was fine.

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/abroad/events-and-records/marriage.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bingo:

http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/28/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-hospitalization/
Kim Kardashian Only Goal Is To Help Kanye
* Kim Kardashian One Mission ... Help Kanye *
* 

11/28/2016 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF *
EXCLUSIVE




*Kim Kardashian* is in the middle of an emotional nightmare ... which she has put on hold so she can devote herself to her husband who himself is in desperate shape ... sources connected with Kim and *Kanye* tell TMZ.

We're told Kim has been "an emotional wreck" since the Paris robbery, but when Kanye fell apart last week everything changed for her ... we're told she has become his rock, maintaining almost a constant vigil at UCLA Medical Center for a week.

Our sources say it has been excruciating for her ... at times Kanye ranting people were trying to destroy their marriage. It's part of the *paranoia that has overtaken Kanye*.

Kim, we're told, hopes to take Kanye home as early as today, and her singular goal is to help him get better. As one source put it, "She has been an unbelievably devoted spouse. He's a lucky man."


----------



## Oryx816

^. Good heavens!  That mouth!  It looks like it has hinges.  Very puppet like look....


----------



## cdtracing

Saint Kim....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This is exactly like the Lamar situation.  That was Saint Khole now it's St. Kimbo. What is with these witches and their men?


----------



## mkr

They act like this extraordinary.  Doesn't every wife go to her husband's bed side when he's in the hospital duh?  

What IS remarkable is that there are no photos of any family members arriving or leaving and no one saying or doing much of anything for him.

They need to be kissing his @ss through this because they all could be the next victims of his rants.  Kanye doesn't hold hack.


----------



## limom

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> First she must spin this in her favor by looking like Mother Teresa and be by his side and nurse him back to health.
> 
> Probably by summer when attention to his break down is over she will file the "irreconcilable differences" divorce papers.


Her only way out would be to holster him out of the closet.... 
I still think they will try to get a hold of his money thru conservatorship.
While they are portraying him as broke, he still has an awesome catalog plus if has no access to his money (think Britney), their wealth would accumulate quickly, imo.


----------



## White Orchid

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is exactly like the Lamar situation.  That was Saint Khole now it's St. Kimbo. What is with these witches and their men?


I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## mkr

I googled.  Kim's net worth is 150 mil and Kanye's is 62 mil.   I know he has made a ton of money with his music.  If this is all he has then he has blown a lot of cash.


----------



## glamourity7

Wow , I really wish I hadn't clicked on this theead. Had come to think of this forum as a positive place free of judgement. Clearly not. 
Are you guys aware that you are discussing REAL people? You may be far removed from them, but they are very real and many of you should be very ashamed of yourself.


----------



## mkr

glamourity7 said:


> Wow , I really wish I hadn't clicked on this theead. Had come to think of this forum as a positive place free of judgement. Clearly not.
> Are you guys aware that you are discussing REAL people? You may be far removed from them, but they are very real and many of you should be very ashamed of yourself.


Why?  Because we're gossiping? That's what it's here for.


----------



## berrydiva

glamourity7 said:


> Wow , I really wish I hadn't clicked on this theead. *Had come to think of this forum as a positive place free of judgement*. Clearly not.
> Are you guys aware that you are discussing REAL people? You may be far removed from them, but they are very real and many of you should be very ashamed of yourself.


 at the bolded.


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> ^. Good heavens!  That mouth! * It looks like it has hinges*.  Very puppet like look....


----------



## rockhollow

Positive place free of judgement.
Sorry, that not what's happening.
If you live your life in the public eye, and base your career on what the public thinks, prepare for judgment.
Do something positive and you'll get positive judgement.


----------



## DiorT

Being reported that Kayne is not being released today like previous stated.  No new release date at this point.


----------



## cdtracing

DiorT said:


> Being reported that Kayne is not being released today like previous stated.  No new release date at this point.



No surprise.


----------



## gillianna

He may have cracked and it can take a long time and therapy and the right meds to get him in a better place where he can function again.  He has been acting crazy for many years with his rants and actions.  I do think it is funny how the K's will be the one controlling the press on what they want them to report.  Their version to make them look good when they probably played a huge part in his downfall.  I do not see Kim as a doting wife when they did not even live together as per many articles and her living at her moms house.

I do think they both got something from the arrangement they have.  Too many strange things in their world.  The robbery in Paris has pretty much disappeared but Kim can still be shocked by it and kept a low profile while she probably was recovering  from some body or face work.  Kanye always seemed happy with RIcardo and his boys in Paris versus Kim.  His desperation to be with Jay and love of Bey and have them involved in his life yet  they seem to want nothing to do with him.

The sad part is nobody who truly cares about him probably has a power of attorney for his medical needs and I could see PMK dong a Brittany consivership move.  Hopefully he has Ricardo on his side.  I also think this is Kim's way out and it will be interesting how the PR is released in the following weeks and months.  He ruined her first back to the public appearance s she needs to do something to put her in the news big time.  Hospital Paps don't have the same effect as a half naked in a gown picture after wearing compressing garments for months.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> at the bolded.


not really sure how real they are either......these people seem to turn themselves into commodities


----------



## bag-mania

gillianna said:


> *I do think they both got something from the arrangement they have. * Too many strange things in their world.  The robbery in Paris has pretty much disappeared but Kim can still be shocked by it and kept a low profile while she probably was recovering  from some body or face work.  Kanye always seemed happy with RIcardo and his boys in Paris versus Kim.  His desperation to be with Jay and love of Bey and have them involved in his life yet  they seem to want nothing to do with him.



They definitely both got something out of it. When two narcissists get together it's because each thinks the other will make him/her look better in some way.


----------



## Compass Rose

glamourity7 said:


> Wow , I really wish I hadn't clicked on this theead. Had come to think of this forum as a positive place free of judgement. Clearly not.
> Are you guys aware that you are discussing REAL people? You may be far removed from them, but they are very real and many of you should be very ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Compass Rose

Every member is entitled to an opinion on this purse forum, including you.  We just don't call each other out if we don't agree.


----------



## Lounorada

glamourity7 said:


> Wow , I really wish I hadn't clicked on this theead. Had come to think of this forum as a positive place free of judgement. Clearly not.
> Are you guys aware that you are discussing REAL people? You may be far removed from them, but they are very real and many of you should be very ashamed of yourself.


----------



## bag-mania

Make of this what you will. LA Times article:

*Kanye West remains hospitalized, reportedly not stable enough to go home*

A week after Kanye West was reluctantly hospitalized, the rapper reportedly didn’t appear ready to head home anytime soon.

Despite rumors that West would check out after the holiday weekend under the care of his personal physician, people "with direct knowledge of the situation” told TMZ on Monday that West still wasn’t stable enough leave Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center in Los Angeles.

While a West rep had no official update on the rapper’s status early Monday, insiders’ clues have been filling in some of the blanks.

Sources involved with the situation told The Times last week that it had taken two hours to persuade Yeezy to agree to hospitalization — ostensibly for dehydration and sleep deprivation. Since he’s been there, sources told TMZ, he's also dealt with depression and paranoia.

Apparently, support from wife Kim Kardashian has been West’s secret weapon for a while now, and her absence from his Saint Pablo Tour while she dealt with the aftermath of a life-threatening armed robbery in early October had made a major difference. 

“This has been going on for years,” a source told People on Monday. “In the past when Kanye seemed to struggle, no one took it too seriously. The attitude was more like it was just Kanye being Kanye.”

Sans Kardashian, however, he “wasn’t able to snap back,” the source said.

Last week, an insider had explained to People that West was “used to leaning on her. Since Kim has had her own issues to deal with, the roles have been reversed. Kanye has had to stay strong to support Kim, and it’s like he can’t handle it anymore.”

In the days before his hospitalization, West cut one show short after three songs and a rant, and then canceled his tour’s remaining dates. 

The robbery “did a number on him as much as Kim," an insider told Us Weekly. "The mere thought that anything could happen to her sent him in a tailspin. He wasn't sleeping and he was having nightmares about it."

Kardashian has reportedly been by West’s side nearly nonstop since she jetted home from New York City a week ago, skipping what was to have been her first public appearance since the robbery. The couple have two children, daughter North and son Saint.

As people sent flowers and made calls to her husband, Kardashian was “being very careful about not letting him get wound up and making sure he rests and recovers,” a source close to West told Us Weekly on Sunday. She’d even been lying by his side and helping to feed him, the source said. 

She reportedly spent most of Thanksgiving with West before heading out for dinner at sister Kylie Jenner’s place, where the rest of the family had gathered for the holiday. 

Said the Us Weekly source, "Kim wouldn't leave his side except to see the kids.”

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...spitalized-kim-kardashian-20161128-story.html


----------



## redney

Mmmm hmmm


----------



## WishList986

bag-mania said:


> Make of this what you will. LA Times article:
> 
> *Kanye West remains hospitalized, reportedly not stable enough to go home*
> 
> A week after Kanye West was reluctantly hospitalized, the rapper reportedly didn’t appear ready to head home anytime soon.
> 
> *“This has been going on for years,” a source told People on Monday. “In the past when Kanye seemed to struggle, no one took it too seriously. The attitude was more like it was just Kanye being Kanye.”*
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...spitalized-kim-kardashian-20161128-story.html


This is such a common problem, it's really sad seeing it happen over and over with celebrities.


----------



## AECornell

I think for some people with mental illness, they don't have family or friends who understand or can "relate," so they aren't taken overly-seriously or cared for as well as they should be. It's hard for people who don't have something wrong with them to see that there is a tangible real problem for someone else. When you add narcissism to the mix, then it's even worse because your family member/friend doesn't even have the outward thinking focus towards you anyway.

For Kanye, people mostly just assumed he was eccentric. They chalked his behaviour up to being an artist. Which is still somewhat true, but there's still a long way to go to bring mental health into the forefront and have more people knowledgeable about it.


----------



## AECornell

I also find his reaction to be like someone with a substance abuse problem. He was completely resistant to help and treatment because he didn't accept that there was a problem. Plus being forced to do something (go to hospital, be treated, etc) and then being handcuffed, I'm sure created a fight or flight response and he was just reacting and freaking out. I think most people probably would feel the same way. I'm hoping he gets help and accepts it and someone will support him through it. And not just for the publicity.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> This is such a common problem, it's really sad seeing it happen over and over with celebrities.


Their antics are often just written off as them just being a celeb or that's how they are....then their money allows them to make sure they keep 'yes men' around. I could totally understand how they can get depressed...celebrity seems very lonely, isolating and full of criticism. His mom clearly provided him an outlet that grounded him....then she was gone. 

I hope that if/when he gets better, he looks at all of those foolish costumes he's had Kim wear this past year and say "wtf didn't you say 'this looks stupid?'"


----------



## mkr

I kinda hope he looks at the outfits he made her wear and says "you're an idiot".


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I kinda hope he looks at the outfits he made her wear and says "you're an idiot".



Or...weren't the outfits I made you wear make you think that there might be  something off with me?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


>



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This Whitney GIF is always appropriate!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is just setting it up for when she leaves him in a few months. The narrative will be she did everything she could to save him and the relationship.

4th husband by 2018 or bust.


----------



## Oruka

He was never the same since his mother died. I think in a way Kim fills his mother role for him as a non-jugdmental supporter. I hope he looks into his two beautiful children eyes and gets the help he needs so he can be a great dad to them. I think he should give up performing for a while, just stick to producing music and his yeezy lines for now.


----------



## Tivo

Kanye has been crazy. Seems it was only time for a psych evaluation when he started started bashing Hillary and talking about voting for *****.


----------



## Tivo

glamourity7 said:


> Wow , I really wish I hadn't clicked on this theead. Had come to think of this forum as a positive place free of judgement. Clearly not.
> Are you guys aware that you are discussing REAL people? You may be far removed from them, but they are very real and many of you should be very ashamed of yourself.



These types of posts are always a hoot.


----------



## mkr

I think this is the first time the word "REAL" was ever used in this thread.


----------



## morgan20

I miss North and her ' I am not here for this' facial expressions


----------



## mkr

Kim has been to busy


----------



## pinkfeet

This is the most repeated sentence ever. Losing someone doesn't give you the right to be an a hole. Was he some nice charming lad while she was alive?? Nope.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Kim has been to busy






well of course!!    "sources"  aka PMK   have been busy telling the mags that kim spends HOURS a day with kanye because she "is the only one that he trusts" and is making sure that the doctors are doing the best for him!  she said he was on so many different meds and "she wants to make sure he is getting the proper dosage" because not much has changed since he was admitted and the doctors are very concerned about this!   and because of the this she is not allowing the children to visit.   oh kris is good!!


----------



## mkr

If she had the kids at the hospital she would have to take care of them.  That's not happening.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> well of course!!    "sources"  aka PMK   have been busy telling the mags that kim spends HOURS a day with kanye because she "is the only one that he trusts" and is making sure that the doctors are doing the best for him!  she said he was on so many different meds and "she wants to make sure he is getting the proper dosage" because not much has changed since he was admitted and the doctors are very concerned about this!   and because of the this she is not allowing the children to visit.   oh kris is good!!


Do they even allow children in the psych ward?
I think that in addition to having a mental disease, Kanye might be going thru detox as well....


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> Do they even allow children in the psych ward?
> I think that in addition to having a mental disease, Kanye might be going thru detox as well....



That's highly possible.  But I never took Kanye as a drug user.


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> That's highly possible.  But I never took Kanye as a drug user.


I think that he actually drinks and use dope to self medicate..


----------



## mkr

What kind of dope?  I would think weed calms you down but you don't need detox for that.


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> What kind of dope?  I would think weed calms you down but you don't need detox for that.


Meh some of his rants sound to me like coke induced. I know a dude who has Bipolar disorder and he used coke to "snap" out of his lethargic depression.
While I never got the logic, I can see something like that going on with Kanye.
Plus this is not your mama's weed anymore.. Some people needs detox from weed...
In addition, he was involved in an horrific car crash, he might have suffered from brain damage as well.
In any case, hope he gets better.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> well of course!!    "sources"  aka PMK   have been busy telling the mags that kim spends HOURS a day with kanye because she "is the only one that he trusts" and is making sure that the doctors are doing the best for him!  she said he was on so many different meds and "she wants to make sure he is getting the proper dosage" because not much has changed since he was admitted and the doctors are very concerned about this!   and because of the this she is not allowing the children to visit.   oh kris is good!!



Sounds like PMK has been reading AJ's playbook.  Just setting it up for the upcoming dissolution of the marriage, such that it is.  I can't  imagine Kim fully comprehending proper dosage of multiple medications & how they work together.  Depending on what his chart says, children can visit someone in a psych ward but it's for a specific period of time & only with doctor approval.  Whatever is going on with him, PMK & Kim will find a way to spin it for their benefit.  

I have also wondered if he was self medicating himself.  He's been so far out there for a while...just makes me wonder if he's on something.


----------



## bag-mania

I'll fault Kimmy for many things but not for keeping the kids out of the psych ward. Their father is in a horrible state and a 3-year-old and a baby do not need to see him like that.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Sounds like PMK has been reading AJ's playbook.  Just setting it up for the upcoming dissolution of the marriage, such that it is. * I can't  imagine Kim fully comprehending proper dosage of multiple medications & how they work together*.  Depending on what his chart says, children can visit someone in a psych ward but it's for a specific period of time & only with doctor approval.  Whatever is going on with him, PMK & Kim will find a way to spin it for their benefit.
> 
> I have also wondered if he was self medicating himself.  He's been so far out there for a while...just makes me wonder if he's on something.




no way do i believe that!  anyone that has watched their show and listened to her talk - even if for a few minutes - knows she does not have the mental ability to follow the simplest things let along comment on them!  something as complex as this - listening to doctors discuss his problems and medications - oh hell no!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> I'll fault Kimmy for many things but not for keeping the kids out of the psych ward. Their father is in a horrible state and a 3-year-old and a baby do not need to see him like that.



I agree.  I volunteered at the local hospital in HS, delivering flowers, and I was terrified when I had to deliver flowers to the psych ward.  All the locked doors, people looking either upset or overly medicated, it's upsetting.


----------



## V0N1B2

People are talking about Kim Kardashian again.
You know what they* say, any publicity is good publicity.
After she went off the grid, her thread discussed fish head soup, grits, ice cream, desserts... No mention of Kim and the thread stalled out. All of a sudden, there's 400+ posts in just over a week.
I'd say mission accomplished.

* Kris Jenner


----------



## berrydiva

pinkfeet said:


> This is the most repeated sentence ever. Losing someone doesn't give you the right to be an a hole. Was he some nice charming lad while she was alive?? Nope.


Actually. Yeah. Not charming but definitely not this level of azzhole. He was a bit arrogant/had an ego but he definitely wasn't this....hence most folks saying he's never been the same since his mother died.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I think that he actually drinks and use dope to self medicate..


Weed doesn't do that to you nor do you need to detox from weed. Unless there's some other type of dope you're referring to...

From what I understand, from some who've worked with him, he doesn't drink while working only socially....like at clubs, etc. I don't peg him as a person with a problem with alcohol.


----------



## gillianna

Interesting how his mom died from complications of plastic surgery and he is with a woman who seems to be the plastic surgery face and body changing poster girl.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

He was an only child who loved his mother more than anything and then he lost her suddenly. That can really f*ck with a person's mental state especially if you never seek therapy to work out your issues/emotions. After years of sweeping his issues under the rug or trying to use his art and everything else under the sun to cope, things have finally come to a head and here we are. You can't run forever....

I sincerely hope he gets it together and gets the therapy and help he desperately needs. He has his babies to think about...


----------



## redney

gillianna said:


> Interesting how his mom died from complications of plastic surgery and he is with a woman who seems to be the plastic surgery face and body changing poster girl.


He can overlook that for their 'business arrangement.'


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> He was an only child who loved his mother more than anything and then he lost her suddenly.


This! I know many here only know of Kanye through this forum or because of the VMAs thing so may not realize how hard this guy seemed to have taken his mother's death or how that may have been his trigger. I totally believe him when he said he really though about committing suicide....it wasn't for dramatic effect. He's definitely been depressed since.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Weed doesn't do that to you nor do you need to detox from weed. Unless there's some other type of dope you're referring to...
> 
> From what I understand, from some who've worked with him, he doesn't drink while working only socially....like at clubs, etc. I don't peg him as a person with a problem with alcohol.


Were my eyes deceiving me when he was walking around with a bottle of Henny during some awards ceremony? 


berrydiva said:


> This! I know many here only know of Kanye through this forum or because of the VMAs thing so may not realize how hard this guy seemed to have taken his mother's death or how that may have been his trigger. I totally believe him when he said he really though about committing suicide....it wasn't for dramatic effect. He's definitely been depressed since.


He rapped about taking Lexapro, so I totally believe that he is no stranger to depression.
I read somewhere that he was diagnosed as bipolar as a child and perhaps his mother was a stabilizing force and a meds enforcer.
WTH knows anyways???


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Were my eyes deceiving me when he was walking around with a bottle of Henny during some awards ceremony?


No, your eyes weren't deceiving you.  He definitely had one on the red carpet...but like I said, my understanding is that he generally only drinks socially...party type events...the VMA is definitely one of those party type events, everyone is drinking. When he's working, he's sober and intense...doesn't take breaks, just goes for hours, etc. according to those who've worked with him.



> He rapped about taking Lexapro, so I totally believe that he is no stranger to depression.
> I read somewhere that he was diagnosed as bipolar as a child and perhaps his mother was a stabilizing force and a meds enforcer.
> WTH knows anyways???


Don't believe everything rappers tell you, don't always take it literally and know that some lyrics come from other songs by old school rappers. Pusha T wrote a lot for Kanye so who knows if he actually ever took Lexapro. Pusha wasn't writing for him on Pablo, I don't believe but I know Havoc was a producer and Cyhi was a wriiter. So who knows if that line means anything related to Kanye. He claims in another song that he was seeing a therapist. He claims he slapped his girl, she called the fed, he did some time and spent that bread in another song, he's never done any time. lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just got an alert on my phone from TMZ about a day in the life of Kim. Not for the faint of heart.

I don't know how she does it. The Patron Saint of Rappers.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> I just got an alert on my phone from TMZ about a day in the life of Kim. Not for the faint of heart.
> 
> I don't know how she does it. The Patron Saint of Rappers.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> no way do i believe that!  anyone that has watched their show and listened to her talk - even if for a few minutes - knows she does not have the mental ability to follow the simplest things let along comment on them!  something as complex as this - listening to doctors discuss his problems and medications - oh hell no!


That's what assistants are for.


----------



## rockhollow

I bet the West children are used to not seeing their parents for extended periods, so I can't see why they  would miss not seeing Kayne while he's in the hospital. 
And we did hear that Kimmy was leaving his side to see them briefly - which might just be the norm.

Like some people, Kanye could have been over self-medicating with prescription drugs, and doesn't consider it abuse as it was medication that was prescribed.
This can be a slippery slope.
It might take more than just a couple of days or a week to clean out his system.

On another note:
Last night I heard on TMZ that the bodyguard that Kanye fired is now doing security service for Kendall.
I wonder if Kris didn't want him out there in the cold, as he might want to talk about what goes down with the family.  Better keep him employed and happy.
If the robbery was a scam, he might have critical information about it but can't talk about his employees.

Why do we hear nothing from the French Police anymore about this????
I can see why the Kardashians might want to keep it quiet - but the authorities?


----------



## bag-mania

rockhollow said:


> Why do we hear nothing from the French Police anymore about this????
> I can see why the Kardashians might want to keep it quiet - but the authorities?



Those French police officers apparently have the investigating skills of Inspector Clouseau. My guess is we haven't heard anything because they have stopped working on the case.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> Those French police officers apparently have the investigating skills of Inspector Clouseau. My guess is we haven't heard anything because they have stopped working on the case.


So police just drop a major robbery case due to their alleged incompetence? Really? Hmmm.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> So police just drop a major robbery case due to their alleged incompetence? Really? Hmmm.



It isn't officially closed, more like not putting any resources into it anymore.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> It isn't officially closed, more like not putting any resources into it anymore.


OIC, thank you.


----------



## mkr

I don't know how to post an article but Kanye was released from the hospital today.


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> I don't know how to post an article but Kanye was released from the hospital today.



Uh oh. This is not going to go well.....


----------



## bag-mania

Here you go…

*KANYE WEST
CHECKS OUT OF HOSPITAL
BACK AT HOME*

Kanye West is out of UCLA Medical Center after more than a week of treatment for his mental breakdown.

TMZ has confirmed Kanye is at home with Kim Kardashian and their kids. We're told he left the hospital under the care of Kim, and his personal physician, Dr. Michael Farzam ... who called 911 the day Kanye was admitted.

As we reported ... Kanye suffered what people close to him say was a "nervous breakdown," triggered in large part by the anniversary of his mother's funeral.

Our sources say Kanye is not out of the woods ... he needs ongoing psychological and medical treatment.

X17 first reported Kanye getting out.

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/11/30/kanye-west-leaves-hospital-breakdown/


----------



## linda

[emoji848]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tivo said:


> These types of posts are always a hoot.



She is a teenager blinded by the Kardashian BS.  She thinks they are role models. The rest of us know better.


----------



## rockhollow

A week just doesn't sound long enough if he was really in such a medical crisis as they said when he was admitted.
Doesn't look good for thoughts he just didn't want to finish the tour.

Thank goodness he'll have Mother Kimmy by his side to nurse him.


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> no way do i believe that!  anyone that has watched their show and listened to her talk - even if for a few minutes - knows she does not have the mental ability to follow the simplest things let along comment on them!  something as complex as this - listening to doctors discuss his problems and medications - oh hell no!



Now if the Docs were plastic surgeons , that would a different story!


----------



## VickyB

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She is a teenager blinded by the Kardashian BS.  She thinks they are role models. The rest of us know better.


Or they are one of the K's  flying monkeys.


----------



## berrydiva

rockhollow said:


> A week just doesn't sound long enough if he was really in such a medical crisis as they said when he was admitted.
> Doesn't look good for thoughts he just didn't want to finish the tour.
> 
> Thank goodness he'll have Mother Kimmy by his side to nurse him.


The hospital wouldn't keep my friend's wife even though the few days she was there was clearly not enough. It wasn't even an insurance thing...they didn't want her to get comfortable there and felt she was no longer at the point of harming herself or others....they didn't want that ward to become her normal especially since she had a family at home. She did have intensive therapy sessions to attend and was prescribed meds. Might be the similar with him.


----------



## redney

Home? Whose home? PMK'S? Will the nannies take care of him too?


----------



## pixiejenna

The time he spent there seems average. Once they are deemed to no longer be a threat to themselves or others they are released. However if he's legitimately suffering from mental illness he should have checked into a rehab for a while. So he can be properly diagnosed, receive proper BDT so he can learn his triggers/ coping mechanisms,  and if needed medication. Going home with no plans for treatment is a recipe for failure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

redney said:


> Home? Whose home? PMK'S? Will the nannies take care of him too?



I feel so bad for him. He needs emotional and mental support and understanding. He needs someone who is aware of how much he needs this, too. I honestly do not see Kimbo nor her family giving him the love and concern that he needs right now.


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> Home? Whose home? PMK'S? Will the nannies take care of him too?


Yes.  He will be fine.  Kiim needs stay out of their way.


----------



## bag-mania

*What sent Kanye West to the hospital? Here are the theories*

With Kanye West finally out of the hospital after more than a week of treatment, the speculative drumbeats around “why did he snap?” and “what’s going on?” were still going strong. 

First the news: Word that the rapper had checked out of UCLA Medical Center was confirmed by The Times on Wednesday.

He got out Tuesday night after doctors determined he had stabilized and was well enough to go home, a source told BuzzFeed News. West is home with wife Kim Kardashian and their kids, and was under the care of his personal physician, TMZ said. 

West and his people have maintained radio silence since a 911 call on Nov. 21 kicked off the rapper’s health drama — but the gossip-sphere abhors a vacuum, and unnamed sources have been more than willing to talk.

So here are some of the tidbits that are circulating about what’s up with Yeezy and his family, and what might have sent him into treatment for exhaustion, sleep deprivation and possibly a few other things. 

*You want theories? We’ve got theories*
There’s the Donda West Death Anniversary Theory of what fueled the “Life of Pablo” artist’s apparent breakdown. Kanye’s  mom, Donda, died on Nov. 10, 2007, while recovering after plastic surgery. Sources reportedly close to ’Ye, who was in London when she passed away in Los Angeles, told TMZ on Wednesday that he never properly mourned her death and had struggled each November since then.

This year, they said, the stresses of extreme sleep deprivation, touring and dealing with Kardashian’s armed robbery plus the Nov. 20 anniversary of Donda’s funeral were enough to mentally undo the father of two. 

Then there’s the Trouble Was Brewing at Home Theory, offered up by an Us Weeklysource who said Kim and Kanye’s relationship was strained after the Paris robbery, which “made her more hesitant to do things.”

Those things apparently included being backstage for him on his Saint Pablo Tour, so they weren’t seeing each other very often. Then, when he was home, the notoriously workaholic Kanye “would be up all night ranting about things,” the source said. 

“They were fighting because he was impossible to live with,” said another Us source.

Finally, there was the Wendy Williams Theory, perhaps better labeled the Wendy Williams Teleprompter-Assisted Psych Diagnosis.

“This is way more than sleep exhaustion,” Williams said Tuesday on her talk show. “Because we've _all _been sleep exhausted.”

She also said, “We could all see this coming.” 

*Where has Kim been? And where were the kids?*
Hey, let’s ask Wendy! 

"Kim reportedly is at his side nonstop — I do believe that, I do, I do, based on her robbery,” she speculated. “If she hadn't been robbed, then maybe I would think something differently, like the family is Lamar-ing him." 

That appeared to be a reference to Khloe Kardashian leaving estranged husband Lamar Odom’s bedside after his overdose to go out publicly with then-boyfriend James Harden. Wendy had not been cool with Khloe’s moves at all, but apparently figured it was a partners-in-pain situation with Kim. 

“Kim does spend hours with Kanye every day,” a source “close to the family” told People on Tuesday.

A more detailed rundown of Kim’s whereabouts, courtesy of TMZ spies, described a rigorous daily schedule that had the reality businesswoman at the hospital with her husband in the late morning and afternoon, then again in the late evening. She’s reportedly making medical decisions, dealing with the doctors and nurses and trying to keep his spirits up. 

The rest of the time she’s with 3-year-old North and 11-month-old Saint, TMZ said, waking them up in the morning, tucking them in at night, feeding them and simply spending time with them. The kids hadn’t been to the hospital because Kim was “very worried about the kids being around Kanye,” a similarly family-adjacent source told People on Wednesday. 

*OMG, Kendall Jenner commented!*
Of course, in the very public landscape that is Kardashian land, radio silence is rarely completely silent. 

Kanye’s supermodel half-sister-in-law Kendall Jenner dropped a few syllables for the record backstage at the Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show in Paris on Wednesday. 

Kanye is "weak," is "drained" and — at least at the time — wasn’t ready to go home, Kendall told E! News. Kim, meanwhile, is "good," "patient" and staying by his side.  

Kendall got a bit chattier at the show with “Entertainment Tonight,” saying, "Everyone is doing OK, just praying." She was sans family at the VS show, but said they’d been keeping her in the loop. “I've literally been texting with all of them, like, the past couple days.” 

(Yes, the family business keeps rolling. Despite a report to the contrary, “Keeping Up With the Kardashians” is “currently in production and has not been halted,” a spokesperson for the E! network told the Hollywood Reporter on Wednesday.)

*Let's not forget it’s about Kanye, OK?*
Before he checked out, Kanye was allegedly trying to keep working, one Us Weekly source said, despite being admonished by his wife that he should rest. 

“At the hospital, he requested that recording equipment be brought to the hospital so he can record in his bed,” the source said Tuesday. “And he has kept asking to see sketches of his fashion lines.”

A “Kim confidant” told Us Weekly that before his doc called 911, Kanye hadn’t slept for “about a week” and “was having difficulty identifying what was real.”

One dose of reality: Kanye’s father, who divorced Donda West when Kanye was 3, visited his son for about three hours on Sunday, according to X17 Online. 

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/gossip/la-et-mg-kanye-west-kim-kardashian-20161130-story.html


----------



## berrydiva

At least they stated it as theories rather than making it fact. I would completely believe him trying to work while in the hospital.


----------



## yajaira

bag-mania said:


> Here you go…
> 
> *KANYE WEST
> CHECKS OUT OF HOSPITAL
> BACK AT HOME*
> 
> Kanye West is out of UCLA Medical Center after more than a week of treatment for his mental breakdown.
> 
> TMZ has confirmed Kanye is at home with Kim Kardashian and their kids. We're told he left the hospital under the care of Kim, and his personal physician, Dr. Michael Farzam ... who called 911 the day Kanye was admitted.
> 
> As we reported ... Kanye suffered what people close to him say was a "nervous breakdown," triggered in large part by the anniversary of his mother's funeral.
> 
> Our sources say Kanye is not out of the woods ... he needs ongoing psychological and medical treatment.
> 
> X17 first reported Kanye getting out.
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/11/30/kanye-west-leaves-hospital-breakdown/


Hmm.... UCLA ? I work at ucsf I could totally access his medical records....too bad it's against the law! I'm sure some nurse/ccp did it, they could sell that to a tabloid.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Don't celebrities check in under an alias for that reason


----------



## Ceeyahd

yajaira said:


> Hmm.... UCLA ? I work at ucsf I could totally access his medical records....too bad it's against the law! I'm sure some nurse/ccp did it, they could sell that to a tabloid.



Thank God it is against the law.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> No, your eyes weren't deceiving you.  He definitely had one on the red carpet...but like I said, my understanding is that he generally only drinks socially...party type events...the VMA is definitely one of those party type events, everyone is drinking. When he's working, he's sober and intense...doesn't take breaks, just goes for hours, etc. according to those who've worked with him.
> 
> 
> Don't believe everything rappers tell you, don't always take it literally and know that some lyrics come from other songs by old school rappers. Pusha T wrote a lot for Kanye so who knows if he actually ever took Lexapro. Pusha wasn't writing for him on Pablo, I don't believe but I know Havoc was a producer and Cyhi was a wriiter. So who knows if that line means anything related to Kanye.* He claims in another song that he was seeing a therapist. *He claims he slapped his girl, she called the fed, he did some time and spent that bread in another song, he's never done any time. lol



I can confirm this..lol Because he goes to the same therapist office as a friend/ co-worker.


----------



## berrydiva

yajaira said:


> Hmm.... UCLA ? I work at ucsf I could totally access his medical records....too bad it's against the law! I'm sure some nurse/ccp did it, they could sell that to a tabloid.


Don't most hospitals now log everyone who access patient records?


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> Don't most hospitals now log everyone who access patient records?



Yes.  Everyone who accesses an electronic medical record gets logged on the back end.  To look at a record just out of curiosity is a HIPAA violation and everyone in a hospital setting knows it.  HIPAA aside, it is just highly unethical to look at something so private.


----------



## yajaira

berrydiva said:


> Don't most hospitals now log everyone who access patient records?


Yes but if he is your patient it is OK to look at it. Anyone can easily snap a photo of it and send it out. There will be multiple people accessing it , over a period of time would be easy  . Not something I would ever do, it just popped into my head.


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> Yes.  Everyone who accesses an electronic medical record gets logged on the back end.  To look at a record just out of curiosity is a HIPAA violation and everyone in a hospital setting knows it.  HIPAA aside, it is just highly unethical to look at something so private.


That's what I thought


----------



## berrydiva

yajaira said:


> Yes but if he is your patient it is OK to look at it. Anyone can easily snap a photo of it and send it out. There will be multiple people accessing it , over a period of time would be easy  . Not something I would ever do, it just popped into my head.


Still quite easily traceable. Pictures on phones are geotagged, specific to a device, etc. If someone else uploads it on their behalf, you can probably trace their friend history back to a hospital staff. Even if they create a fake account, they might use their same email. if they create a throwaway, you can trace their name. And, most people don't even think about all that crap I just mentioned lol. I'd hope no one does stuff like this for their sake.


----------



## VickyB

yajaira said:


> Yes but if he is your patient it is OK to look at it. Anyone can easily snap a photo of it and send it out. There will be multiple people accessing it , over a period of time would be easy  . Not something I would ever do, it just popped into my head.



I am not at all questioning your ethics. Just for clarification, not sure I understand your post. Get the 1st part that the Dr. caring for a patient would review their records and that is ok, of course. I don't follow what you say after that and I have highlighted in red.


----------



## VickyB

Total aside, a DF went to a PS and while checking in was able to see all the other peeps (a few  celebs) listed  in the appointment book for that same day. DF has excellent reading upside down skills.


----------



## yajaira

VickyB said:


> I am not at all questioning your ethics. Just for clarification, not sure I understand your post. Get the 1st part that the Dr. caring for a patient would review their records and that is ok, of course. I don't follow what you say after that and I have highlighted in red.


Multiple people will be accessing your record , pharmacy,lab,dietary,physical therapist,respitory therpist, Rns,cnas and the secretary for various reasons. With all the different shifts that's a lot of different people looking at your record. In one ca hospital the secretaries are the ones who write the orders for the patient, the Dr scribbles it on paper and the secretary puts it into a computer. My point was there would be so many people looking at it, it would be hard to know who did it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

yajaira said:


> Multiple people will be accessing your record , pharmacy,lab,dietary,physical therapist,respitory therpist, Rns,cnas and the secretary for various reasons. With all the different shifts that's a lot of different people looking at your record. In one ca hospital the secretaries are the ones who write the orders for the patient, the Dr scribbles it on paper and the secretary puts it into a computer. My point was there would be so many people looking at it, it would be hard to know who did it.



The facility would be the final responsible entity, IF they have a system that documents every entry or review of the persons record that will tell them whom had access to the records.  My employer has safeguards in place and if there was a breach any of us that accessed the records would be suspect. We serve some folks that would be considered more interesting to know about,  these cases are marked as sensitive and only certain folks have access to these cases. It's a federal crime, to use and divulge info. I dont know if the office where someone can see info at reception is violating people's privacy, if it's appt info, couldn't anyone see them in the waiting area? Our clients are seen in reception easily enough.


----------



## krissa

I used to work in medical records and some celebs did use pseudonyms. I would if I was a celeb.


----------



## mkr

However this the Kardashian family.  If they used an alias no one would know about their business.


----------



## Esizzle

krissa said:


> I used to work in medical records and some celebs did use pseudonyms. I would if I was a celeb.


how does pseudonyms works when medical insurance is involved? Just curious. I guess these celebs can check into the hospital with different names but what happens when the doctors, hospital etc have to bill their insurance?


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> how does pseudonyms works when medical insurance is involved? Just curious. I guess these celebs can check into the hospital with different names but what happens when the doctors, hospital etc have to bill their insurance?


Celeb can afford to pay the hospital in cash/put it on a card if they want to keep their identity safeguarded. You don't have to pay for your medical expenses with insurance....it's not required.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Celeb can afford to pay the hospital in cash/put it on a card if they want to keep their identity safeguarded. You don't have to pay for your medical expenses with insurance....it's not required.


Oh yes. Forgot about that. Celebs, they are nothing like us.


----------



## shaurin

Oryx816 said:


> Yes.  Everyone who accesses an electronic medical record gets logged on the back end.  To look at a record just out of curiosity is a HIPAA violation and everyone in a hospital setting knows it.  HIPAA aside, it is just highly unethical to look at something so private.



Yep.  I had a case where an ex-wife nurse accessed her ex-husband's records and told their kids about his condition.  She wasn't assigned to care for him.  He sued her and the hospital.  We defended the hospital, which wasn't found liable but the ex-wife was.  He argued that the hospital should've limited who can even access his records but that isn't how hospitals work since there are so many shift changes and it would be a danger to patient care to do it otherwise.  But yeah the sheer unauthorized disclosure itself is actionable for sure and hospitals keep great electronic records of who accesses records so if someone did it in Kanye's case I really don't think it would be easy to get away with it.


----------



## zinacef

My experience with EHR is whenever you attempt to access a chart on certain individuals deemed by the institution as high risk ID including hosp employees, local celebs or victims of crimes or the criminals, etc...we have to break a "glass window" and state our position and reason for accessing such chart. However, psych units are totally out of the hosp system.  It is like a different hospital altogether and records are sealed from non-psych personnel. Total lock out from what I understand.


----------



## krissa

Esizzle said:


> how does pseudonyms works when medical insurance is involved? Just curious. I guess these celebs can check into the hospital with different names but what happens when the doctors, hospital etc have to bill their insurance?



Good question. I honestly don't know. One case that I know of the record was listed as  "Jane smith", but the paper documents had real info inside. I would think on the insurance end they would have to use their real name or have their insurance set up with both names.


----------



## yajaira

Ceeyahd said:


> The facility would be the final responsible entity, IF they have a system that documents every entry or review of the persons record that will tell them whom had access to the records.  My employer has safeguards in place and if there was a breach any of us that accessed the records would be suspect. We serve some folks that would be considered more interesting to know about,  these cases are marked as sensitive and only certain folks have access to these cases. It's a federal crime, to use and divulge info. I dont know if the office where someone can see info at reception is violating people's privacy, if it's appt info, couldn't anyone see them in the waiting area? Our clients are seen in reception easily enough.


Man....Kim is so dull we are discussing hipaa and hospital protocol. lol in her thread


----------



## poopsie

..............and granny panties in Kendull and Kylie's thread. 

waiting for PMK to pull a stunt in 5...4...3..2..1....


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I die at the reaction of Wendy's audience they seemed to be holding back laughter when commenting on Yeaz obviously isn't there 8+ days for exhaustion. And try where very quick to clap and practically cheering when she said KUWK is on hiatus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lodpah

Their fame is getting dry. You don't really hear too much mention except maybe a blurb in the papers. I really think their era has come and gone.  Honestly I think this TPF is the most active forum on them.  Yawn . . . it's about time.  They would have to do something really and totally out there to be on top of the news feed again.


----------



## shiny_things

I dunno, maybe it's different here in the UK but pseudonyms are absolutely not allowed, even in private facilities. I have treated fairly famous people a few times or have known them to be treated by colleagues and they are always on record as their real names. It is an immediately fireable offence to look up patient records for anything other than routine work you are doing with them. If I were to take a picture with my phone and leak it it would almost certainly be traced back to me somehow. It can be tempting to look stuff up especially if it's someone you know, but you just don't. ever. One because you wouldn't want that done to you, secondly because it's morally wrong and thirdly because you value your job!


----------



## White Orchid

yajaira said:


> Man....Kim is so dull we are discussing hipaa and hospital protocol. lol in her thread


Tbh, I'm enjoying reading this kind of stuff.  Normally I kind of get a brain freeze when it comes to Kim or anyone from this family.  At least with these kinds of derailings, you actually learn a thing or two.  Gone are the days when I'd come to her thread to ogle what she's wearing.  Long, gone!


----------



## pixiejenna

shiny_things said:


> I dunno, maybe it's different here in the UK but pseudonyms are absolutely not allowed, even in private facilities. I have treated fairly famous people a few times or have known them to be treated by colleagues and they are always on record as their real names. It is an immediately fireable offence to look up patient records for anything other than routine work you are doing with them. If I were to take a picture with my phone and leak it it would almost certainly be traced back to me somehow. It can be tempting to look stuff up especially if it's someone you know, but you just don't. ever. One because you wouldn't want that done to you, secondly because it's morally wrong and thirdly because you value your job!


Honestly the problem is a lot of people don't have morals. They're too dumb to even think of the consequences of their actions. Even though everyone in the medical field are hippa trained even non medical staff like maintenance are trained. Seriously there have been  doctor's taking selfies in the OR  with patients mid op and posting it to social media. They have a freaking PHD and still think stopping mid op to take a selfie is ok. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> Honestly the problem is a lot of people don't have morals. They're too dumb to even think of the consequences of their actions. Even though everyone in the medical field are hippa trained even non medical staff like maintenance are trained. Seriously there have been  doctor's taking selfies in the OR  with patients mid op and posting it to social media. They have a freaking PHD and still think stopping mid op to take a selfie is ok.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Generally speaking, PhD degrees are more for administrative or teaching.  It stands for Doctorate of Philosophy & is awarded for a variety of  programs such as the sciences (biology, mathematics, physics), engineering, & humainities.  For surgeons & doctors who practice medicine, they would need a MD (Doctor of Medicine) degree & pass several years of medical school & internship before they could practice medicine.  That's it in a nutshell for here in the US.   I'm sure there are some different variations in other countries as to the requirements.

But I know what you're saying about doctors & nurses taking selfies during an operation & posting it on social media.  That's completely unacceptable to me & a violation of the patient's privacy but some will still do it & think there's nothing wrong to do so.  Morals has taken a nose dive in the last few decades.


----------



## pixiejenna

cdtracing said:


> Generally speaking, PhD degrees are more for administrative or teaching.  It stands for Doctorate of Philosophy & is awarded for a variety of  programs such as the sciences (biology, mathematics, physics), engineering, & humainities.  For surgeons & doctors who practice medicine, they would need a MD (Doctor of Medicine) degree & pass several years of medical school & internship before they could practice medicine.  That's it in a nutshell for here in the US.   I'm sure there are some different variations in other countries as to the requirements.
> 
> But I know what you're saying about doctors & nurses taking selfies during an operation & posting it on social media.  That's completely unacceptable to me & a violation of the patient's privacy but some will still do it & think there's nothing wrong to do so.  Morals has taken a nose dive in the last few decades.


Your right I typed it wrong. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> Your right I typed it wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


 It's all good.  I do agree with you.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> Their fame is getting dry. You don't really hear too much mention except maybe a blurb in the papers. I really think their era has come and gone.  Honestly I think this TPF is the most active forum on them.  Yawn . . . it's about time.  They would have to do something really and totally out there to be on top of the news feed again.


Considering its all about Snap chat, IG and Twitter now, I'm not sure a forum being active or not is the right way to gauge if their fame is becoming dry.


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> ..............and granny panties in Kendull and Kylie's thread.
> 
> *waiting for PMK to pull a stunt in 5...4...3..2..1...*.





  ya'll know she she has been working on kim's big exit strategy since the engagement! 



*Kanye West in outpatient facility amid marital issues *

It’s safe to say that the last few weeks haven’t been easy on Kim Kardashian West and her husband Kanye West.


Almost two months after Kardashian West, 36, was robbed at gunpoint in Paris and had millions of dollars worth of jewelry stolen, West, 39, has been hospitalized for exhaustion.

 
Now, sources tell PEOPLE that indeed, the couple’s relationship has been under some strain.


*“The last few months have been difficult for their marriage,” says one insider. “They bicker a lot and things are not great.”*

 
According to the insider, in the week leading up to his Monday hospitalization, West — who also canceled the remaining 21 dates of his Saint Pablo tour — had been “very difficult.”

 
“He is exhausted and overwhelmed,” says the insider, *who adds that Kardashian West has not been “thrilled” and appears “less patient” with West than in the past.*

Of the couple’s dynamics, a third source tells PEOPLE that West “has always treated Kim like he’s her queen,” and that for her part, Kardashian West is “really good about sort of bowing down to him and telling him what he wants to hear” — but that doesn’t mean she agrees with his often outlandish behavior.

*“She definitely rolls her eyes when he goes into his mode or rants,” says the source. “She’s also very protective of him, but he can be exhausting.”



https://people.com/celebrity/kanye-west-outbursts-toll-marriage-protective-kim-kardashian-west/*


----------



## mkr

Not to mention that Kim is still in hiding over her traumatic experience.  So not much news in the first place.


----------



## mkr

mkr said:


> Not to mention that Kim is still in hiding over her traumatic experience.  So not much news in the first place.



I spoke too soon.

Haha Kanye is exhausting.  How does she even know?  They don't live together.


----------



## cdtracing

If they're bickering now, just wait til they live together.  It will be Mr Toad's Wild Ride!!


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> Now, sources tell PEOPLE that indeed, the couple’s relationship has been under some strain.
> “The last few months have been difficult for their marriage,” says one insider. “They bicker a lot and things are not great.”
> “He is exhausted and overwhelmed,” says the insider, who adds that Kardashian West has not been “thrilled” and appears “less patient” with West than in the past.
> “She definitely rolls her eyes when he goes into his mode or rants,” says the source. “She’s also very protective of him, but he can be exhausting.”


WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Real Authentication

Word on the street is he in rehab?[emoji848]


----------



## VickyB

Real Authentication said:


> Word on the street is he in rehab?[emoji848]


Who knows. Some say he is with Kim some say he is in a rental place. Daily Fail posted that he's been medicated for a number of years for undisclosed  mental health issues - didn't say what type of  meds or what they  were for AND that he either stopped taking his meds or altered their taking after Kim's TRAGEDY.


----------



## Real Authentication

VickyB said:


> Who knows. Some say he is with Kim some say he is in a rental place. Daily Fail posted that he's been medicated for a number of years for undisclosed  mental health issues - didn't say what type of  meds or what they  were for AND that he either stopped taking his meds or altered their taking after Kim's TRAGEDY.



I have heard the same and more.... Kim admitted him into rehab - he's in hiding from JZ - he went crazy because it was the anniversary of his mother death or he went crazy because Kim wanted to break up. 

I havnt heard the med thing before BUT I believe it - I hope whatever it is he does get better.  I really hope they stay together for the kids and the commitment they made. [emoji178]


----------



## AECornell

I don't know how they can spin it if she says she's divorcing him.

If he has a true mental illness (which a lot of people agree he does) then leaving him because of his behaviour is going to look terrible for her. That she couldn't love her husband enough to help him, understand that it wasn't him but his illness, to stay with him as he hopefully recovers and gets better.

And I know they read this thread for ideas. Things have popped up in the press in the past that were discussed on here first. Or maybe they're just too predictable.


----------



## mkr

For what ever Kanye is and is not, I truly believe he loves Kim and the kids as much as he knows how to love, as much as you and I love ours.  I don't think he is fueled by fame and money.  Sure he wanted to be rich and famous, but he wanted to be an artist which he succeeded with very well.  His acting out can be out of his need for acceptance, not attention.  Honestly I don't think he has anyone that he can truly trust and talk to.  Kim isn't going to see him through this, she doesn't have the intelligence or the compassion or the desire.  She is only there to take, not give.  I don't know if he knows that since he seems to adore her.  But he's probably about to find out.

It has to hurt very badly to realize how far you've come in life and realize that no one is really down for you. Maybe that's the reason he had the breakdown.


----------



## mkr

AECornell said:


> I don't know how they can spin it if she says she's divorcing him.
> 
> If he has a true mental illness (which a lot of people agree he does) then leaving him because of his behaviour is going to look terrible for her. That she couldn't love her husband enough to help him, understand that it wasn't him but his illness, to stay with him as he hopefully recovers and gets better.
> 
> And I know they read this thread for ideas. Things have popped up in the press in the past that were discussed on here first. Or maybe they're just too predictable.



She can say she did it to protect the children.  Good grief I trust the kids more with Kanye than Kim.


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> She can say she did it to protect the children.  Good grief I trust the kids more with Kanye than Kim.



Ah, the ol' Angelina strategy....  

At least with AJ it is plausible as she is seemingly engaged with her children, Kimbo--not so much.


----------



## gillianna

He still knows too many of their secrets and will not be afraid to talk.  They know this so will have to come up with "people who know them sources" feeding the press stories that make him sound horrible.  I think he is smart enough to know their game and fight back just as dirty.


----------



## bag-princess

gillianna said:


> *He still knows too many of their secrets and will not be afraid to talk.*  They know this so will have to come up with "people who know them sources" feeding the press stories that make him sound horrible.  I think he is smart enough to know their game and fight back just as dirty.




that is the ONLY reason i would ever believe that kim is all over his doctor's making sure he has the "correct medication/proper dosage" - if anything they want to keep him too medicated to talk!    but even he they are making sure people believe that he is highly unstable - you know the truth when you hear it!  if he started speaking out about them - game over!  and they know it.


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> that is the ONLY reason i would ever believe that kim is all over his doctor's making sure he has the "correct medication/proper dosage" - if anything they want to keep him too medicated to talk!    but even he they are making sure people believe that he is highly unstable - you know the truth when you hear it!  if he started speaking out about them - game over!  and they know it.


 Well we all know Kanye isn't very good at keeping his mouth shut. BUT - he is crazy about Kim - he loves her almost as much as he loves Beyonce-sorry couldn't resist.  He gushes about her in his interviews to the point it's nauseating.  Kim has more power in this situation where he loves her more than she loves him.  Kanye isn't as tough as people might assume.  He isn't hard like 50 Cent.  He came from a middle class family from the suburbs, he's actually a nice  person.  Well he WAS.

I stopped following him a very long time ago but I think deep down he's not so different from you and me.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Well we all know Kanye isn't very good at keeping his mouth shut. BUT - he is crazy about Kim - he loves her almost as much as he loves Beyonce-sorry couldn't resist.  He gushes about her in his interviews to the point it's nauseating.  Kim has more power in this situation where he loves her more than she loves him.  Kanye isn't as tough as people might assume.  He isn't hard like 50 Cent.  He came from a middle class family from the suburbs, he's actually a nice  person.  Well he WAS.
> 
> I stopped following him a very long time ago but I think deep down he's not so different from you and me.





They are starting to throw him under the same bus that rolled over Lamar! Love won't keep him from talking when he realizes what is going on.  He may be crazy about her now but that could all change and I believe that they realize this! That is why the "trouble in paradise" quotes from sources are coming out now. Kim looks like the loving and long-suffering wife who is totally devoted to her husband despite what he put her through.


----------



## pixiejenna

I said a while back that this is Kimbos exit strategy. The best part is PMK didn't even have to do any of the dirty work. She knew he'd go off the deep end at some point all she had to do is sit and wait for it to happen. Kimbo will claim it's to protect herself and the kids, as she really enjoys the roll of victim. But she'll play the  devoted wife first to earn some brownie points with the public *St. Kimbo* (tm). And this how she'll walk away from marriage #3 folks. The BS rumors of them having marital problems is comical. How can they have marital problems they don't even live together! Like the other poster said it's the same bus they rolled over Lamar with and pretty much the same SL too. The notion that Kimbo is at his side because she wants to make sure his meds are in the right dosage sounds more like PMK than Kimbo. If she can keep him properly sedated she can continue using him for her cause. You know the same way PMK keeps the girls sedated.


----------



## Lodpah

Kim is a she-devil and not in disguise.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I said a while back that this is Kimbos exit strategy. The best part is PMK didn't even have to do any of the dirty work. She knew he'd go off the deep end at some point all she had to do is sit and wait for it to happen. Kimbo will claim it's to protect herself and the kids, as she really enjoys the roll of victim. But she'll play the  devoted wife first to earn some brownie points with the public *St. Kimbo* (tm). And this how she'll walk away from marriage #3 folks. The BS rumors of them having marital problems is comical. How can they have marital problems they don't even live together! Like the other poster said it's the same bus they rolled over Lamar with and pretty much the same SL too. The notion that Kimbo is at his side because she wants to make sure his meds are in the right dosage sounds more like PMK than Kimbo.* If she can keep him properly sedated she can continue using him for her cause. You know the same way PMK keeps the girls sedated.*




THIS is exactly what i meant!  

PMK has it all scripted out where she will be the long suffering-in-silence wife that has done all she can for her obviously unstable husband!  all the while trying to protect the children while she makes sure he is taken care of.  lawd they gone bring Babs out of retirement so she can do this "never before revealed" interview!


----------



## mkr

Kim's life has been on TV for ages.  People know who she is and I don't think she will be able to play the victim that easily.  For one, it looks like his issues have been going on for years.  Where has she been and what has she been doing?  The world knows how self-absorbed she is.  And Kanye will get better, if nothing else for the sake of his kids.  And he isn't the softy that Lamar was.  He's smart.  But can he outsmart PMK?  Kim is the least of his problems...


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> THIS is exactly what i meant!
> 
> PMK has it all scripted out where she will be the long suffering-in-silence wife that has done all she can for her obviously unstable husband!  all the while trying to protect the children while she makes sure he is taken care of.  lawd they gone bring Babs out of retirement so she can do this "never before revealed" interview!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

It says Kanye has always treated Kim like "he's her queen".  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-mania

The latest reports indicate that the breakdown was triggered because Kanye either stopped taking his meds or changed the amount he was taking. Once he's on the right amount for awhile he should be back to normal (or normal for Kanye at least).


----------



## mkr

Which if true, Kanye had a pre-existing condition  and stopped taking his meds.  So will the insurance company cover any financial losses?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know. That was the first thing I wondered when they where saying he canceled his tour and the doctors where filling out stuff for his insurance company to pay the venues. It was debated if it was a documented condition because a lot of people have these problems but never seek help. But if it is documented I'd think that him not taking his meds would be a violation of the policy. I don't know anything about this type of insurance but I'd be inclined to believe that it would have been addressed in the policy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

#relationshipgoals


----------



## gazoo

If they divorce it will be epic. Can't imagine Kanye meekly keeping his mouth shut. PMK can't possibly think she will be able to control the spin, can she?


----------



## bag-mania

gazoo said:


> If they divorce it will be epic. Can't imagine Kanye meekly keeping his mouth shut. PMK can't possibly think she will be able to control the spin, can she?



Who knows? I'm sure they also know a lot about Kanye that he doesn't want exposed. So it would probably be in his best interest to keep his mouth shut. But here's hoping it doesn't go that way because I want to see the dirt flying from all sides.


----------



## Oryx816

gazoo said:


> If they divorce it will be epic. Can't imagine Kanye meekly keeping his mouth shut. PMK can't possibly think she will be able to control the spin, can she?



Normally I would agree but there is a lot of stigma surrounding mental illness, hence they can just spin it as a delusional rant by someone who is unwell.  Just because someone is mentally ill doesn't mean that everything they say is a rant, but sadly it is a tool used to discredit them.

They have a following that believe in their "God given assets" and will fall for any spin PMK manufactures for any story.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Their relationship is doomed from the start and we knew this from the beginning.


----------



## poopsie

A blind person could have seen this coming.
This family is like a pack of jackals............picking off the weak and the (emotionally) crippled. You don't see the strong sticking around or falling for their ish. The only category they haven't exploited yet is the old and my guess is that is next on PMK's agenda. Rupert Murdoch is taken but I can see PMK thinking if Anna Nicole could do it so can they


----------



## Stansy

gazoo said:


> *If they divorce it will be epic*. Can't imagine Kanye meekly keeping his mouth shut. PMK can't possibly think she will be able to control the spin, can she?


And I am all here for that 
It will be interesting to see what PMK will come up with...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Will Kim go back to bandage dresses if they split?


----------



## mkr

I don't know but there will be a TON of Yeezy at TJ Maxx.


----------



## GaitreeS

I really want to feel bad for Kanye, but I think most people suspected something was off, but "they" tried to say everything was fine, the rants, Swiftgate, his clothing designs, the way he styles Kim etc. "They tried to tell us he was/is a genius when it was a cry for help....


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> I really want to feel bad for Kanye, but I think most people suspected something was off, but "they" tried to say everything was fine, the rants, Swiftgate, his clothing designs, the way he styles Kim etc. "They tried to tell us he was/is a genius when it was a cry for help....


Folks here didn't even believe more than his claims of genius until he was admitted to the hospital and still some think it's a stunt. That man has needed help for the past 6 or 7 years. His pain is evident when you watch the video of him crying on stage when he went to perform Hey Mama.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Watching him perform Hey Mama made me cry. 

Ye scored 8 Grammy nods. Given his current state, it's doubtful he'll attend but I hope he wins for Ultralight Beam...it deserves.


----------



## bag-mania

The Grammys aren't until February so if he improves maybe he'll attend. Then again, he wasn't nominated in the top three categories, Best Album, Best Record, or Best Song, so he might give it a pass based on that.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> The Grammys aren't until February so if he improves maybe he'll attend. Then again, he wasn't nominated in the top three categories, Best Album, Best Record, or Best Song, so he might give it a pass based on that.



Didn't he have a rant about the Grammys in the past and said he wasn't going again? Can't remember details.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> The Grammys aren't until February so if he improves maybe he'll attend. Then again, he wasn't nominated in the top three categories, Best Album, Best Record, or Best Song, so he might give it a pass based on that.


Hip hop isn't really nominated much for those categories so they're kind of a non-factor. It takes so much for a hip-hop song to get a nod in those categories.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

* Kim, Khloe & Kourtney Crush Blac Chyna's Biz Dreams ... You'll Never Be One of Us *
* 

 
 6.1k 


 1,426 
12/7/2016 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF *
EXCLUSIVE






Just because *Blac Chyna*'s marrying a *Kardashian* doesn't mean she can get in the club -- the Kardashian sisters are going to war to block her from cashing in on the family name.

According to docs obtained by TMZ ... *Kim*, *Khloe*, and *Kourtney*'s companies are opposing Chyna's request to *trademark "Angela Renee Kardashian"* -- which she was trying to lock down for use while working in entertainment, and also on social media.

The mean girls sisters throw down the gauntlet in docs, saying if Chyna gets the trademark they'll "suffer damage including irreparable injury to their reputation and goodwill."

Translation: stay in your ex-stripper lane ... you're not one of us.

Make no mistake ... this is nasty. In the docs, they say Chyna is "deliberately seeking to profit from the goodwill and popularity" of the Kardashian name.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## terebina786

Injury to their "reputation and goodwill"? Ok...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I have a feeling either a 'separation' or divorce announcement is imminent...


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I have a feeling either a 'separation' or divorce announcement is imminent...



Daily fail says she will divorce and take the kids once he recovers...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

hollieplus2 said:


> Daily fail says she will divorce and take the kids once he recovers...



And they, if anyone, should know. Daily Fail and TMZ are in the K's pockets.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Will Kim Kardashian Divorce Kanye West?*

Kim Kardashian is considering a new story line for 2017. Two and a half years after she and Kanye West wed in a multimillion-dollar affair at a 16th century Italian fortress, “she wants a divorce,” a Kardashian friend claims in the new issue of _Us Weekly._ Find out more in the video above and from details below.

Previously married to record producer Damon Thomas and basketball pro Kris Humphries, the 36-year-old isn’t rushing to file papers just yet, adds the pal, but she is planning her next steps. “It will take some time before she can do anything,” claims the friend, alleging that she’s trying to build a case for full custody of kids North, 3, and Saint, 12 months, “but she doesn’t want to stay married.”

The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star is already distancing herself from the “Fade” rapper, 39. Since his November 30 release from UCLA Medical Center’s Resnick Neuropsychiatric Hospital — following a nine-day stay for what his physician Michael Farzam dubbed an episode of “temporary psychosis” — West has been receiving outpatient treatment at an L.A.-area rental, multiple sources tell _Us_.

Kardashian, who has remained with the children at their 9,000-square-foot spread in L.A.’s Bel Air, “is being very protective and doesn’t want Kanye around the kids right now,” explains the friend.

Still, the _Selfish_ author hasn’t entirely shut out West. Hours after the 21-time Grammy winner was released, he attended the balloon-filled “low-key” family party Kardashian held for Saint days before his December 5 birthday, says a West insider.

The Kardashian friend says she won’t make any decisions until West is fully recovered. Until then, adds the pal, “she’s being a supportive wife.” And the reality star — who has been in self-imposed seclusion since being robbed in Paris October 3 — is happy the musician is on the mend.

“She cares about Kanye and feels relieved he’s getting the help he needs,” continues the friend, “but she’s felt trapped for a while.”

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/will-kim-kardashian-divorce-kanye-west-w454136


----------



## chloebagfreak

Glitterandstuds said:


> * Kim, Khloe & Kourtney Crush Blac Chyna's Biz Dreams ... You'll Never Be One of Us *
> *
> 
> 
> 6.1k
> 
> 
> 1,426
> 12/7/2016 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF *
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because *Blac Chyna*'s marrying a *Kardashian* doesn't mean she can get in the club -- the Kardashian sisters are going to war to block her from cashing in on the family name.
> 
> According to docs obtained by TMZ ... *Kim*, *Khloe*, and *Kourtney*'s companies are opposing Chyna's request to *trademark "Angela Renee Kardashian"* -- which she was trying to lock down for use while working in entertainment, and also on social media.
> 
> The mean girls sisters throw down the gauntlet in docs, saying if Chyna gets the trademark they'll "suffer damage including irreparable injury to their reputation and goodwill."
> 
> Translation: stay in your ex-stripper lane ... you're not one of us.
> 
> Make no mistake ... this is nasty. In the docs, they say Chyna is "deliberately seeking to profit from the goodwill and popularity" of the Kardashian name.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


Ex-stripper told to stay in her lane by ex- porn star....that's rich!!


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> * Kim, Khloe & Kourtney Crush Blac Chyna's Biz Dreams ... You'll Never Be One of Us *
> *
> 
> 
> 6.1k
> 
> 
> 1,426
> 12/7/2016 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF *
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because *Blac Chyna*'s marrying a *Kardashian* doesn't mean she can get in the club -- the Kardashian sisters are going to war to block her from cashing in on the family name.
> 
> According to docs obtained by TMZ ... *Kim*, *Khloe*, and *Kourtney*'s companies are opposing Chyna's request to *trademark "Angela Renee Kardashian"* -- which she was trying to lock down for use while working in entertainment, and also on social media.
> 
> The mean girls sisters throw down the gauntlet in docs, saying if Chyna gets the trademark they'll "suffer damage including irreparable injury to their reputation and goodwill."
> 
> Translation: stay in your ex-stripper lane ... you're not one of us.
> 
> Make no mistake ... this is nasty. In the docs, they say Chyna is "deliberately seeking to profit from the goodwill and popularity" of the Kardashian name.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


How old are these people? Are they all mentally about 12?


----------



## redney

iluvmybags said:


> *Will Kim Kardashian Divorce Kanye West?**
> Kim Kardashian is considering a new story line for 2017*


Story line is absolutely right, except it's PMK who is doing the consideration.


----------



## mrs moulds

WishList986 said:


> My heart is hurting for Kanye right now. Love him or hate him, mental illness is nothing to joke about or to speculate about. I truly hope that this will help to ease the stigma in America about seeking help for our mental health



I agree! I hope he receives the help that is so needed! And I pray that the Kardashian's can but there need for attention and really devote the time and patience that is needed to help someone that is truly mentally ill.


----------



## mrs moulds

redney said:


> How old are these people? Are they all mentally about 12?



Yep! And like their name is something to brag about. I can't wait until their all about mid 40's and 50's and see how much that name makes them. Really!


----------



## redney

mrs moulds said:


> Yep! And like their name is something to brag about. I can't wait until their all about mid 40's and 50's and see how much that name makes them. Really!


So many people cringe in disgust of their name, lol. BC should keep her own but I'm sure she's trying to get under their 12-year-old skin, LOL.


----------



## berrydiva

chloebagfreak said:


> Ex-stripper told to stay in her lane by ex- [del]porn star[/del]home sextape star....that's rich!!


Fixed that for you. We don't want to give her that much credit. That lame lifelessness she exhibited is hardly porn material.


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye should get in there first and file for divorce / go for full custody because those kids would be better off being raised by Kanye or by literally ANYONE other than the Kardashians/Jenners.

Edit: Forgot to say, *IF* they're married... I'm still sceptical that they are legally married.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> * Kim, Khloe & Kourtney Crush Blac Chyna's Biz Dreams ... You'll Never Be One of Us *
> *
> 
> 
> 6.1k
> 
> 
> 1,426
> 12/7/2016 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF *
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because *Blac Chyna*'s marrying a *Kardashian* doesn't mean she can get in the club -- the Kardashian sisters are going to war to block her from cashing in on the family name.
> 
> According to docs obtained by TMZ ... *Kim*, *Khloe*, and *Kourtney*'s companies are opposing Chyna's request to *trademark "Angela Renee Kardashian"* -- which she was trying to lock down for use while working in entertainment, and also on social media.
> 
> The mean girls sisters throw down the gauntlet in docs, saying if Chyna gets the trademark they'll "suffer damage including irreparable injury to their reputation and goodwill."
> 
> Translation: stay in your ex-stripper lane ... you're not one of us.
> 
> Make no mistake ... this is nasty. In the docs, they say Chyna is "deliberately seeking to profit from the goodwill and popularity" of the Kardashian name.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This is hilarious!!!!!!



Yes it is! Especially the 'damage the reputation' part. I had a good chuckle!


----------



## dangerouscurves

kkfiregirl said:


> Yes it is! Especially the 'damage the reputation' part. I had a good chuckle!



I know, riiiiiight? Like, you already have damaged reputation. How much more damaged can it get?


----------



## Deco

iluvmybags said:


> *Will Kim Kardashian Divorce Kanye West?*
> 
> Kim Kardashian is considering a new story line for 2017. Two and a half years after she and Kanye West wed in a multimillion-dollar affair at a 16th century Italian fortress, “she wants a divorce,” a Kardashian friend claims in the new issue of _Us Weekly._ Find out more in the video above and from details below.
> 
> Previously married to record producer Damon Thomas and basketball pro Kris Humphries, the 36-year-old isn’t rushing to file papers just yet, adds the pal, but she is planning her next steps. “It will take some time before she can do anything,” claims the friend, alleging that she’s trying to build a case for full custody of kids North, 3, and Saint, 12 months, “but she doesn’t want to stay married.”
> 
> The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star is already distancing herself from the “Fade” rapper, 39. Since his November 30 release from UCLA Medical Center’s Resnick Neuropsychiatric Hospital — following a nine-day stay for what his physician Michael Farzam dubbed an episode of “temporary psychosis” — West has been receiving outpatient treatment at an L.A.-area rental, multiple sources tell _Us_.
> 
> Kardashian, who has remained with the children at their 9,000-square-foot spread in L.A.’s Bel Air, “is being very protective and doesn’t want Kanye around the kids right now,” explains the friend.
> 
> Still, the _Selfish_ author hasn’t entirely shut out West. Hours after the 21-time Grammy winner was released, he attended the balloon-filled “low-key” family party Kardashian held for Saint days before his December 5 birthday, says a West insider.
> 
> The Kardashian friend says she won’t make any decisions until West is fully recovered. Until then, adds the pal, “she’s being a supportive wife.” And the reality star — who has been in self-imposed seclusion since being robbed in Paris October 3 — is happy the musician is on the mend.
> 
> “She cares about Kanye and feels relieved he’s getting the help he needs,” continues the friend, “but she’s felt trapped for a while.”
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/will-kim-kardashian-divorce-kanye-west-w454136


Interesting what they try to pass off as being a supportive wife.


----------



## mkr

This is all they can think about?  I think Kim should clean up her own house before she starts on someone else's.  So this is what Kanye has to deal with while he's trying to get better. 

Can Chyna trademark the name is she's not a Kardashian?

Pray for the kids y'all.


----------



## NYCBelle

PMK would never let a divorce happen. Especially having all those high fashion designers welcoming them after Kanye put pressure on them


----------



## NYCBelle

petty...can't wait to see what Rob has to say



Glitterandstuds said:


> * Kim, Khloe & Kourtney Crush Blac Chyna's Biz Dreams ... You'll Never Be One of Us *
> *
> 
> 
> 6.1k
> 
> 
> 1,426
> 12/7/2016 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF *
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because *Blac Chyna*'s marrying a *Kardashian* doesn't mean she can get in the club -- the Kardashian sisters are going to war to block her from cashing in on the family name.
> 
> According to docs obtained by TMZ ... *Kim*, *Khloe*, and *Kourtney*'s companies are opposing Chyna's request to *trademark "Angela Renee Kardashian"* -- which she was trying to lock down for use while working in entertainment, and also on social media.
> 
> The mean girls sisters throw down the gauntlet in docs, saying if Chyna gets the trademark they'll "suffer damage including irreparable injury to their reputation and goodwill."
> 
> Translation: stay in your ex-stripper lane ... you're not one of us.
> 
> Make no mistake ... this is nasty. In the docs, they say Chyna is "deliberately seeking to profit from the goodwill and popularity" of the Kardashian name.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## mkr

NYCBelle said:


> PMK would never let a divorce happen. Especially having all those high fashion designers welcoming them after Kanye put pressure on them



Well I don't think they like Kanye anymore either so...


----------



## NYCBelle

mkr said:


> Well I don't think they like Kanye anymore either so...


 
Don't think they ever did


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Can Chyna trademark the name is she's not a Kardashian?


The Kardashians own trademark registrations on their last name for advertising and entertainment services.  They can block anyone trying to use or register that name (or something similar to it, like Cardasheeans) in connection with advertising and entertainment services, or for anything too close to advertising and entertainment.  It gets a bit trickier when someone else adds their own name (Angela Renee) to Kardashian.  the end all and be all of trademark law is likelihood of confusion.  It doesn't allow others to try to capitalize on the Kardashian name by trying to pass themselves off as a Kardashian and "confusing" the public into thinking they are somehow related to or affiliated with the Kardashians.    Chyna IS related to and affiliated with the Kardashians.  She's not just pretending to be.  But ultimately I think her application will fail because though she is related to the Kardashians, she's not related to the Kardashian business of advertising and entertainment services.  She's not a part of that business empire, only of the family name.  So I don't think she'll be able to register Kardashian for entertainment services even if that is her legal last name.  She'll be even less able to do so if that were not her last name.

And for your amusement, here are the individual company names of the Kardashian sisters that own the Kardashian trademark registrations (you'll have no difficultly figuring out who is who):  Khlomoney Inc., 2Die4Kourt, and Kimsaprincess Inc.


----------



## berrydiva

^Kimsaprincess cracks me up every time I see it....her businesses are actually under Kimsaprincess Inc.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

But what about Chyna being on the Kardashian show and getting paid to be associated with the Kardashian show?


----------



## berrydiva

hollieplus2 said:


> But what about Chyna being on the Kardashian show and getting paid to be associated with the Kardashian show?


She's on their show? I don't watch.


----------



## Deco

hollieplus2 said:


> But what about Chyna being on the Kardashian show and getting paid to be associated with the Kardashian show?


That's similar to an employee claiming ownership of their employer company's trademark.  No can do.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

2Die4Kourt??


----------



## Deco

^yeah, lame and juvenile.  Now if it were something like FullKourtPress or something clever, I'd have been pleasantly surprised.  But no such luck.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Deco

^all I see is Taylor giving herself whiplash


----------



## bisousx

Kim and the other Kardashians worked for their brand to become globally famous - whether people consider it real work or not, that's up for debate. But Blac literally did nothing in Hollywood except link up with Amber Rose and get herself pregnant by the lazy brother. So if I were a Kardashian, I'd be telling Blac the same thing too. I do feel for her because the teenage sister stole her man, but that's about it. If she was interesting enough, she wouldn't need to leech off their name.


----------



## Esizzle

Can Blac claim the Kardashian name stuff for her daughter? Dream is a true Kardashian after all. The "true" new generation of Ks


----------



## twinkle.tink

Are she and Rob married now?

If so, I would think it gets sticky legally. While the K name is already trademarked, how do you stop someonefrom using their own name.

If not, they are going to be able to block her.


----------



## bisousx

twinkle.tink said:


> Are she and Rob married now?
> 
> If so, I would think it gets sticky legally. While the K name is already trademarked, how do you stop someone from using their own name.
> 
> If not, they are going to be able to block her.



Deco has a great explanation. Imagine if your last time was Tide, or Pepsi... just because it's the same as an established brand doesn't mean you legally have the right to use it (within the same industry/product). Unless it was like Tide Surf Shop, KWIM?


----------



## bag-mania

*Recovery in Progress ... CREATING NEW MUSIC*

Kanye West's bounce back from the mental breakdown could come sooner than expected -- the recovery process has his creativity flowing again, and a new album could be in the offing.

Sources close to Kanye tell TMZ ... since he got home, he's been more relaxed and focused. We're told Kanye's built a temporary studio in their Bel-Air mansion so he can have the privacy he needs to get healthy, while also making new music as ideas come to him.

Our sources say Kanye's comparing the breakdown, and 8 day hospital stay, to his near-fatal car crash and his mother's death. We're told he feels he created some of his best work -- "Through The Wire" and '808s' -- after those crises.

As we reported, Kanye started melting down when he stopped taking prescribed doses of his usual meds for psychological issues. We're told he's kept that under control since leaving the hospital, and he's in such a creative space ... an album's worth of material is a real possibility.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/08/kanye-west-recovering-writing-new-music/


----------



## mkr

Why does he need privacy when he lives alone?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Why does he need privacy when he lives alone?



I doubt he's alone. Somebody needs to be babysitting him and making sure he takes his meds.


----------



## yajaira

mkr said:


> Why does he need privacy when he lives alone?


Probably from the staff


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> *Recovery in Progress ... CREATING NEW MUSIC*
> http://www. tmz.com/2016/12/08/kanye-west-recovering-writing-new-music/


I'm so relieved.  The world has gone to sh*t since he stopped making music.

/sarcasm


----------



## WishList986

I'm glad he's creating new music, perhaps it acts as a way for him to channel/cope with his feelings? Creativity can often help those with mental instability.
And, don't you remember his music single handedly cured Lamar?!


----------



## berrydiva

If he comes back with Through the Wire, MDTF, and 808s music, then great.  He can hold the rest...we can wait.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A MDTF followup would be CRAZY. He still needs to sit down for a while, tho.


----------



## lovemysavior

So apparently he bleached his hair blonde...did you all see the pic of him? It was on someone's Instagram.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Why does he need privacy when he lives alone?


And I can't believe he didn't already have a home recording studio!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redney

I can't c/p pic here. Here's the blond Kanye. https://www.instagram.com/p/BNx008dD5f3/


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> I can't c/p pic here. Here's the blond Kanye. https://www.instagram.com/p/BNx008dD5f3/



Here you go. Since he was at a furniture exhibition yesterday it means he's working on decorating the house again. Maybe not the best therapy for him.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> Here you go. Since he was at a furniture exhibition yesterday it means he's working on decorating the house again. Maybe not the best therapy for him.
> 
> View attachment 3543804


Thanks for posting the pic. Obsessing over decorating again doesn't sound good.


----------



## Hobbsy

Depression/mental illnesses are a biatch, I hope Kanye gets to a good place in his mind and in his life again.


----------



## mkr

He looks calm and the hair isn't bad.  I'm glad he's getting out.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hmmmmm well it's being reported that his hospitalization will be part of the story line for KUWTK


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> And I can't believe he didn't already have a home recording studio!!!!!!!!!!!!


He does have one.


----------



## mkr

Glitterandstuds said:


> Hmmmmm well it's being reported that his hospitalization will be part of the story line for KUWTK


That's so wrong.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> That's so wrong.



agree
yeezy's rehab should be kept private


----------



## Lounorada

North out enjoying her new peaceful life in some cowboy boots 
Cute!

Tumblr


----------



## StopHammertime

Awwe she's growing up !


----------



## redney

North is too cute!!

It is so incredibly inappropriate to include Kanye's hospitalization on the show.  That poor guy really has no chance with this koven of witches. PMK truly is the devil in disguise.


----------



## mkr

Well gee wiz think of the ratings.


----------



## Ceeyahd

redney said:


> North is too cute!!
> 
> It is so incredibly inappropriate to include Kanye's hospitalization on the show.  That poor guy really has no chance with this koven of witches. PMK truly is the devil in disguise.



Wouldn't Kanye have to agree to have his illness, His very personal business aired or disclosed  or discussed on the show. How can they do that without his consent.


----------



## rockhollow

mkr said:


> Well gee wiz think of the ratings.


 

And I guess any news is good news to all of them.
Didn't Kimmy tell us the Kanye has a 24/7 videographer with him?
He thinks e everything he does and says is so important.
He might not be such an unwilling participant in the show as we're let to believe.


----------



## mkr

Kanye has made an effort to not be on the show.  The only reason I can think of him letting this happen is he needs the money.  And I have trouble believing that.  This has to be a lousy rumor.


----------



## cdtracing

Glitterandstuds said:


> Hmmmmm well it's being reported that his hospitalization will be part of the story line for KUWTK


As inappropriate as including Kanye's breakdown & subsequent hospitalization would be, PMK is not going to pass up an opportunity to capitalize on a money making  storyline for Kim & the Klan. I can fully see her pushing to include this in the show. Ratings are down.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

mkr said:


> Kanye has made an effort to not be on the show.  The only reason I can think of him letting this happen is he needs the money.  And I have trouble believing that.  This has to be a lousy rumor.


Lousy rumor? Just like everyone thought they wouldn't include Lamar & They did. This is no rumor


----------



## bag-mania

They'll have to address Kim's robbery on the show before they get around to Kanye's breakdown.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

North is a pretty cute kid.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> North out enjoying her new peaceful life in some cowboy boots
> Cute!
> 
> Tumblr




But are they kouture kowboy boots?


----------



## shiny_things

I feel very sorry for North. If Kanye has been unwell for a while now, North will without a doubt have to deal with the effects of that. Saint is too young to process what's going on, but it's a sad fact that very young kids internalise this sort of stuff and it usually causes their own problems later on in life.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

I should start asking money for my "accurate" psychic readings ! I remember, vividly, that I said that Kim must be filing for divorce already right after the news of his hospitalisation came out. I'm pretty sure she is planning her next "Kim is a princess" fairytale wedding. She is a "serial marrier" if that even exists (wasn't Liz Taylor one too?


----------



## Deco

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I should start asking money for my "accurate" psychic readings ! I remember, vividly, that I said that Kim must be filing for divorce already right after the news of his hospitalisation came out. I'm pretty sure she is planning her next "Kim is a princess" fairytale wedding. She is a "serial marrier" if that even exists (wasn't Liz Taylor one too?




I haven't been keeping up, but is the consensus that Kim's filing for divorce?


----------



## gillianna

Maybe their Kontact expired.  And one has to wonder that divorce is easier if you might not be legally married.


----------



## bag-mania

Deco said:


> I haven't been keeping up, but is the consensus that Kim's filing for divorce?



It's more that people have been waiting for a divorce almost from the moment the marriage began. With the added strain of Kim's robbery and Kanye's mental problems many feel that time has come.


----------



## scarlet555

What's with the rumor that Kim is 'konnected' with raiders punter Marquette King?


----------



## mkr

scarlet555 said:


> What's with the rumor that Kim is 'konnected' with raiders punter Marquette King?



Probably the same rumor mill  that said she was connected with Kanye when she was married to Kris Humphries.


----------



## yajaira

Lounorada said:


> North out enjoying her new peaceful life in some cowboy boots
> Cute!
> 
> Tumblr


Her hair is beautiful, it looks like mine!


----------



## poopsie

scarlet555 said:


> What's with the rumor that Kim is 'konnected' with raiders punter Marquette King?




Well, Oakland lost their last game.........the Kardashian Kurse perhaps?


----------



## lizmil

yajaira said:


> Her hair is beautiful, it looks like mine!


Does little North ever smile?  I know she must but still.Maybe the boots hurt her feet? Pain for fashion ya know?

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

North has moved on to duck face.


----------



## WishList986

lizmil said:


> Does little North ever smile?  I know she must but still.Maybe the boots hurt her feet? Pain for fashion ya know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Little North is too concerned about future smile lines! Much more chic to look like Posh Spice at all times


----------



## bag-mania

*Now I've Got Time *
*TO PLAY MANSION EXPANSION*

Kanye West's recovery is giving him time to refocus on his true work of art -- the former mansion he and Kim are expanding into a mini-Versailles of the Valley. 

Sources close to Kanye tells us he's been working closely over the last week with contractors at the Hidden Hills, CA pad. The most recent project was expanding the master bedroom.

We're told 'Ye blew out an entire wall to add on a space that looks way bigger than the average NYC apartment -- and he's not done yet.

We reported ... Kanye's currently making new music from a temporary studio in their Bel-Air home -- and we're told the new mega mansion is being prepped for installation of a fully equipped music lab.

As for the decor -- we know Yeezy's fond of Rick Owens' furniture, and you'll recall it was one of Rick's exhibits that drew him out in public this week. We're told there's a good chance 'Ye was window shopping for his huge new space.

Right now it's a just over 20,000 sq. ft and growing. It's unclear if the couple has a projected end date for construction.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/11/kanye-west-bel-air-mansion-construction/


----------



## pukasonqo

former work of art?
now he is brunelleschi?


----------



## redney

Reminds me of the "eccentric" woman who built the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, CA.  She added rooms and staircases to no where allegedly guided by "spirits" in its construction. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winchester_Mystery_House


----------



## FreeSpirit71

redney said:


> Reminds me of the "eccentric" woman who built the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, CA.  She added rooms and staircases to no where allegedly guided by "spirits" in its construction. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winchester_Mystery_House



Off topic but that story is being made into a film starring Helen Mirren.

http://www.blumhouse.com/2016/05/16...e-about-the-haunted-winchester-mystery-house/


----------



## mkr

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Off topic but that story is being made into a film starring Helen Mirren.
> 
> http://www.blumhouse.com/2016/05/16...e-about-the-haunted-winchester-mystery-house/


Off topic is good in this thread.

Off topic again:  Anyone notice how nice it's been since the Melania thread closed?  It's like we're all one big happy family again now that the children went off to college.  Or wherever they came from.


----------



## coconutsboston

redney said:


> Reminds me of the "eccentric" woman who built the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, CA.  She added rooms and staircases to no where allegedly guided by "spirits" in its construction. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winchester_Mystery_House


Nailed it.


----------



## Deco

I wonder if he realizes that publicizing expanding the master suite has adverse, humpage-negating connotations.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Off topic is good in this thread.
> 
> Off topic again:  Anyone notice how nice it's been since the Melania thread closed?  It's like we're all one big happy family again now that the children went off to college.  Or wherever they came from.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm always confused when people comment on *insert celeb/child here* not smiling, not looking happy, etc. Do people just walk down the street grinning and smiling for no reason? I surely don't....

North is gorgeous. I see a lot of Kanye in her.


----------



## zen1965

Judging from the pics of his NY apartment this house will never be right for Kanye. I sympathise - hate all the gables & assorted wings.
He should look for something similar to the Farnsworth House which would suit his style of sleek minimalism.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West has recently been released from hospital following a series of bizarre incidents.

The 39-year-old emerged in New York on Monday just weeks after suffering a 'psychotic break'.

Kanye wore a pair of his Yeezy trainers and baggy clothing for only his second public outing since the hospitalization.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-following-psychotic-break.html#ixzz4Sg7T4Sz4


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I'm sorry but his clothes are awful. That jacket is too small and the colors of his clothes are always so drab.


----------



## VickyB

I missed al


mkr said:


> Off topic is good in this thread.
> 
> Off topic again:  Anyone notice how nice it's been since the Melania thread closed?  It's like we're all one big happy family again now that the children went off to college.  Or wherever they came from.



Yeah, that thread was past its sell by date and so messy. l missed and don't know anything about the drama over the weekend. I can only guess how bad it was. 
BACK TO KIM - she's not going to latch onto another football player unless he is a quarterback of the caliber of Joe Montana. She's not going to shake off Kanye for somebody of lesser star/celebrity status.


----------



## CobaltBlu

he looks awful


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> I missed al
> 
> 
> Yeah, that thread was past its sell by date and so messy. l missed and don't know anything about the drama over the weekend. I can only guess how bad it was.
> BACK TO KIM - she's not going to latch onto another football player unless he is a quarterback of the caliber of Joe Montana. She's not going to shake off Kanye for somebody of lesser star/celebrity status.


I think you're reaching a bit.  I don't think she would go for a punter but maybe a backup QB.  No starter would touch her.


----------



## yajaira

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West has recently been released from hospital following a series of bizarre incidents.
> 
> The 39-year-old emerged in New York on Monday just weeks after suffering a 'psychotic break'.
> 
> Kanye wore a pair of his Yeezy trainers and baggy clothing for only his second public outing since the hospitalization.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-following-psychotic-break.html#ixzz4Sg7T4Sz4


He looks heavily medicated


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I think you're reaching a bit.  I don't think she would go for a punter but maybe a backup QB.  No starter would touch her.



One would hope! . Altho, wasn't Reggie a starter?


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> One would hope! . Altho, wasn't Reggie a starter?


He was a starter I think but he was a running back not a QB.  Plus I don't think Kim was as messed up as she is now.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> He was a starter I think but he was a running back not a QB.  Plus I don't think Kim was as messed up as she is now.


He was a RB and Kim for sure wasn't nearly as nuts as she is now.


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> He was a RB and Kim for sure wasn't nearly as nuts as she is now.


Although Kim probably thinks she deserves a Tom Brady/Aaron Rogers type.


----------



## rockhollow

His outfit is terrible. Looks like wash day and you just thrown on what ever is clean.
There was nothing fashionable on him.
You'd think he'd want to fade out of sight for a while to recover - but oh no, that's was a normal person would want.


----------



## Sandi.el

Maybe after they Divorce we can get Louis Vuitton, Polo Wearing Kanye Back.

Doubt it tho [emoji849]


----------



## Sasha2012

Sandi.el said:


> Maybe after they Divorce we can get Louis Vuitton, Polo Wearing Kanye Back.
> 
> Doubt it tho [emoji849]


That Kanye was long gone before he even began dating Kim. I liked his style 2007-2010.

RIP Louis Vuitton Don


----------



## Deco

He looked good. Also slimmer. In the recent photos he looks heavier than I remember him being.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> That Kanye was long gone before he even began dating Kim. I liked his style 2007-2010.
> 
> RIP Louis Vuitton Don


Wow! What a difference a marriage to a Kardashian makes!


----------



## Sasha2012

VickyB said:


> Wow! What a difference a marriage to a Kardashian makes!


He's had his moments with Kim


----------



## berrydiva

Really a shame what she did to her face.


----------



## redney

I liked it when he used to allow them to smile.


----------



## Sasha2012

I wonder what Kanye's ex-fiance Alexis is up to. They were a good looking couple




















































Awkward...lol


----------



## Sandi.el

Sasha2012 said:


> He's had his moments with Kim



Def liked his style here too. But this is when they started dating right? 
It started going downhill with the pregnancy I think [emoji23]


----------



## Sandi.el

Sasha2012 said:


> Awkward...lol




When Kim looked like Kim and not an alien [emoji89]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye and Amber where a good fashion couple, she was his Barbie. She had the height and appeal to pull off anything even if it was tacky. I liked Amber until she started to speak


----------



## fightthesunrise

yajaira said:


> He looks heavily medicated



Agreed. He looks like a shell of a person. It's so sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sandi.el said:


> Def liked his style here too. But this is when they started dating right?
> It started going downhill with the pregnancy I think [emoji23]


They started dating in 2012. Kanye's style went downhill for me in 2011 when he released Watch The Throne with Jay-Z and started wearing the leather kilt. I know the kilt was part of his stage look on tour but he wore leather and only black with Yeezys for like 2 years after. His style became predictable and try hard. Though he always tried hard at least his looks were more versatile and vibrant before.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> I wonder what Kanye's ex-fiance Alexis is up to. They were a good looking couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awkward...lol


In this last pic when they are with Kim, Alexis looks like she could almost be their daughter. Or Kanye's daughter and Kim's step daughter.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> They started dating in 2012. Kanye's style went downhill for me in 2011 when he released Watch The Throne with Jay-Z and started wearing the leather kilt. I know the kilt was part of his stage look on tour but he wore leather and only black with Yeezys for like 2 years after. His style became predictable and try hard. Though he always tried hard at least his looks were more versatile and vibrant before.


I'm totally digging the leather kilt!!!! Not with the Tee or pants but as a stand alone item. Can't believe I just  complemented one element of his style "genius".


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> I wonder what Kanye's ex-fiance Alexis is up to. They were a good looking couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awkward...lol



I hope she's found a better man. She's really pretty!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's been confirmed via twitter and pics that Kanye is currently meeting with Donald *****....  lordt help him!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Amber has the confidence whereas Kim doesn't. Whatever Amber wore she slayed it whereas Kim looks like a stuffed sausage trying to be released from it's casing


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kanye meeting with ***** today?

Me making calls to everyone right now that felt sorry for Kanye:


----------



## bag-mania

*YES, I'M HERE TO SEE THE PRESIDENT

Kanye West* just marched into ***** Tower for a face-to-face with the President elect.

TMZ has learned Kanye will have a 15 minute sitdown with *Donald ****** Tuesday morning. Kanye requested the meeting and ***** agreed ... according to our sources.

Still unclear exactly what they'll cover in the meeting. Inauguration? Cabinet post?

Anything goes with these two.

_Story developing ... 

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/13/kanye-meeting-donald-*****/

_


----------



## mkr

He wants to Ask Donald how come Jay Z don't want him no more.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

BagOuttaHell said:


> Kanye meeting with ***** today?
> 
> Me making calls to everyone right now that felt sorry for Kanye:
> 
> View attachment 3547162


Never felt sorry for him, I think all this crap as of late is made up


----------



## Swanky

Y'all, we closed Melania's thread, can we please just avoid ***** discussion for a while?


----------



## mkr

There are a lot of businesses there as well as condos.  Maybe he's seeing a doctor?  And of course wouldn't want to say he's seeing a doctor.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> He wants to Ask Donald how come Jay Z don't want him no more.


----------



## lallybelle

LMFAO. OMG, you couldn't even make this **** up. Well go 'head Kanye. Save us.


----------



## kkfiregirl

lizmil said:


> Does little North ever smile?  I know she must but still.Maybe the boots hurt her feet? Pain for fashion ya know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



I'm sure she does smile - she might just have been annoyed at being told to hurry up or annoyed at the paparazzi.


----------



## bag-mania

She's baaaaaaaack!!!!

*Kim Kardashian West's sexy return*
http://www.cnn.com/profiles/lisa-france
Kim Kardashian West has returned to the limelight as only she can: in lingerie and a fur.

The reality star who has been off the radar since she was robbed in Paris in October is making sure fans see plenty of her this holiday season.
Kardashian appears as the model for Day 12 of Love magazine's video advent calendar.
In an ad that was reportedly shot before the robbery, the "Keeping Up With the Kardashians" cast member appears scantily clad in a space theme video directed by James Lima.
She strikes several poses in her Agent Provocateur‎ and Coach wear before the words "Peace on earth" appear on the screen.
Last year, Kardashian West appeared in a 30-page spread for Love magazine.
Kardashian West and her husband, rapper Kanye West, have maintained lower profiles since her robbery and his hospitalization for exhaustion in November.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/12/entertainment/kim-kardashian-west-calendar/index.html


----------



## Pursejoy9

trash loves trash loves trash- it applies to everyone in their orbit and that they engage with


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> it's been confirmed via twitter and pics that Kanye is currently meeting with Donald *****....  *lordt help him!*




which one????



***** said Kanye was visiting because he is a good friend of his and that he always thought Kanye was a good man!    they were asked if Kanye was going to perform at the inauguration in January but didn't answer!   and this part really made me  _* West stood silently next to *****. When asked why he wasn't speaking, West said: "I just want to take a picture right now."*_


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kanye and Amber where a good fashion couple, she was his Barbie. She had the height and appeal to pull off anything even if it was tacky*. I liked Amber until she started to speak







ITA with you about this!


----------



## AECornell

Well that was... weird.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The same man who went on national tv talking about Bush not liking black people is posing with *****??! I, just...

I still feel bad for him and want him to get the help he desperately needs but he's been cancelled. Ye is gonna make me put him in the "F!ck him forever" box...right next to the man he's posted up with.


----------



## mkr

Is this why he died his hair to match?


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The same man who went on national tv talking about Bush not liking black people is posing with *****??! I, just...
> 
> I still feel bad for him and want him to get the help he desperately needs but he's been cancelled. *Ye is gonna make me put him in the "F!ck him forever" box...right next to the man he's posted up with.*




THIS!!!  
i thought we had seen some crazy ish with these two in the last few months but it is terrifying to think what they will do next!


----------



## mkr

Maybe he just wanted some decorating advice.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> Maybe he just wanted some decorating advice.


Hahaha!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Next thing we know Kanye's big re-entry into the world will be performing at this little ceremony in January no one else is willing to touch with a ten foot pole.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> She's baaaaaaaack!!!!
> 
> *Kim Kardashian West's sexy return*
> Kim Kardashian West has returned to the limelight as only she can: in lingerie and a fur.
> 
> The reality star who has been off the radar since she was robbed in Paris in October is making sure fans see plenty of her this holiday season.
> Kardashian appears as the model for Day 12 of Love magazine's video advent calendar.
> In an ad that was reportedly shot before the robbery, the "Keeping Up With the Kardashians" cast member appears scantily clad in a space theme video directed by James Lima.
> She strikes several poses in her Agent Provocateur‎ and Coach wear before the words "Peace on earth" appear on the screen.
> Last year, Kardashian West appeared in a 30-page spread for Love magazine.
> Kardashian West and her husband, rapper Kanye West, have maintained lower profiles since her robbery and his hospitalization for exhaustion in November.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/12/entertainment/kim-kardashian-west-calendar/index.html



I don't get it!  Makes no sense to me.  Probably shot before her traumatic Paris robbery & is now just coming out to keep her in the public eye without her actually having to come out in public.


----------



## mkr

Don't they say Tuesdays are the best days to announce big news?  Except shoot her husband went to see the new president on the same day and ruined it for her.
Kanye 1
Kim 0


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> it's been confirmed via twitter and pics that Kanye is currently meeting with Donald *****....  lordt help him!


Which one?


----------



## fashion16

I forgot how sharp he used to dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashion16 said:


> I forgot how sharp he used to dress!


Me too.  He also had life in his eyes and genuine sparkle in his smile


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Maybe he just wanted some decorating advice.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

i think axl rose in a kilt beats yeezy anytime


----------



## AECornell

Come to Scotland:


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> i think axl rose in a kilt beats yeezy anytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547518




Soooooooo bummed I can only 'like' this once


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I was a sucker and watched the video.
Oh Kimmy, at least you never disappoint us with your trashy looks.
Another 2 minutes of Kimmy making the fish face while shoving out her large silicone boobs.
I'm sure it was pre-robbery.
I wonder how long it will take before her new look is ready and she'll remerge.
Then we'll always talk about the 'pre-robbery' and 'post-robbery' Kim.


----------



## poopsie

AECornell said:


> Come to Scotland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547520


----------



## zen1965

Oh YES - I remember Axl wearing a kilt... *whistlesNovemberRain*
Recent pics of him, however, need to come with a warning and are better avoided altogether.


----------



## rockhollow

I know he's a jerk, but he could really rock a kilt in the day!


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> View attachment 3547529


----------



## cdtracing

AECornell said:


> Come to Scotland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547520



Now you're talkin'!!!!  Eye candy!!!


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> i think axl rose in a kilt beats yeezy anytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547518


Amen!


----------



## AECornell

There's nothing like seeing a Scottish man in his formal dress. Yum. Even the not as hot guys look better! And I legit see someone wearing it at least once a week. And more so this time of year going to parties.


----------



## Sandi.el

Kanye looks an idiot with that Blonde hair. Ughhh


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> He's had his moments with Kim


Why was Rosie O'Donnell there?
Oh, wait... that Khloe.  My bad.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> Why was Rosie O'Donnell there?
> Oh, wait... that Khloe.  My bad.


----------



## Alexenjie

mundodabolsa said:


> Next thing we know Kanye's big re-entry into the world will be performing at this little ceremony in January no one else is willing to touch with a ten foot pole.



Nah I think Kanye is up for consideration for some cabinet post. I'm not sure what is still open but I'm sure Kanye's many talents could fill almost any position..


----------



## Stansy

I love how we barely talk about Kim in this thread any more but about interesting things like hot Scottish guys and the like


----------



## pukasonqo

Stansy said:


> I love how we barely talk about Kim in this thread any more but about interesting things like hot Scottish guys and the like



don't forget axl rose!


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> View attachment 3547529



WTF?!?! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## mkr

We need a stickie at the top of the gossip forums that this is a gossip forum.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Why was Rosie O'Donnell there?
> Oh, wait... that Khloe.  My bad.


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> Why was Rosie O'Donnell there?
> Oh, wait... that Khloe.  My bad.


I thought it was Meat Loaf in Sgt. Pepper costume.


----------



## Milky caramel

chloebagfreak said:


> Ex-stripper told to stay in her lane by ex- porn star....that's rich!!


Lol...very funny but ure on point


----------



## poopsie

Stansy said:


> I love how we barely talk about Kim in this thread any more but about interesting things like hot Scottish guys and the like





Well they (Kimye et al) really aren't all that interesting when you get right down to it. If all the OT posts were removed from this thread we would probably lose at least 1k pages


----------



## cdtracing

I would rather look at pics of goodlooking men wearing kilts that see pics of Kim's diaper azz & surgically altered body.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> I would rather look at pics of goodlooking men wearing kilts that see pics of Kim's diaper azz & surgically altered body.



Duh!!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> Come to Scotland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547520




i have wanted to ever since i started reading "outlander" a few years ago!!!


----------



## DrDior

WAIT ... I'm still reeling from news they let Yeezy out of the lock-down ward.

Idle speculation: he might not have had much to say because even the new anti-psychotic drugs are highly sedating. #toohigh


----------



## AECornell

bag-princess said:


> i have wanted to ever since i started reading "outlander" a few years ago!!!



You won't be disappointed. It's beautiful here. This was the other day on our walk.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye and Amber where a good fashion couple, she was his Barbie. She had the height and appeal to pull off anything even if it was tacky. I liked Amber until she started to speak




The things she did to him. She had him "around her finger", literally... lol


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

poopsie said:


> View attachment 3547529



 Is that the average size or does that chair come in L and XL as well?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

cdtracing said:


> Now you're talkin'!!!!  Eye candy!!!


Let's organise a girls trip to Scotland and explore the rich and diverse "Kilture" 


AECornell said:


> There's nothing like seeing a Scottish man in his formal dress. Yum. Even the not as hot guys look better! And I legit see someone wearing it at least once a week. And more so this time of year going to parties.



Sooo jealous right now! and let's not start about the accent


----------



## rockhollow

Love that we talk about so many interesting things her on Kimmy's thread, and not many of them are about Kim.

I am surprised that she has been able to remain so silent and out of sight for so long. Her life was all about social media, it must be such a change, something I didn't think she'd be able to do.


----------



## bag-mania

*The Truth About Kanye West’s Spiral: ‘Things Haven’t Been Right Since Halloween’ Says Source*

When Kanye West was hospitalized for exhaustion on Nov. 21, rumors swirled about the state of his mental health.

West, 39, had been taken to the hospital by the Los Angeles Fire Department after police had responded to a 911 call placed by his doctor.

But according to a source close to the rapper, there were signs of trouble as early as Halloween. “He wasn’t making a lot of sense when he talked, and he was texting a lot of strange stuff to people,” says the source. “Not dangerous, but he just didn’t make a lot of sense.” 

“Part of loving Kanye is that he sometimes is talking on a different level from you, and you just listen,” the source continues. “But this was a lot more alarming.”

According to the source, West would text and call around the clock. “When Kanye gets like this, he doesn’t sleep. So you’d wake up to like 20 texts. The more tired he got from not sleeping, the less sense he was making. He wasn’t in a good head space.”

It had clearly been a difficult patch for West. Two months before his breakdown, wife Kim Kardashian West had suffered a traumatic experience in which she was robbed at gunpoint and had millions of dollars worth of jewelry stolen from her in Paris. In November, the source says, he was dealing with the anniversary of his mother’s death.

“The pressure had gotten to him and he didn’t handle it well,” says the source. “He made himself exhausted. But [the exhaustion] was a symptom of the problem, not the problem itself.”

Read more: http://people.com/music/kanye-wests-spiral-things-havent-been-right-since-halloween-says-source/


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> *The Truth About Kanye West’s Spiral: ‘Things Haven’t Been Right Since Halloween’ Says Source*
> 
> When Kanye West was hospitalized for exhaustion on Nov. 21, rumors swirled about the state of his mental health.
> 
> West, 39, had been taken to the hospital by the Los Angeles Fire Department after police had responded to a 911 call placed by his doctor.
> 
> But according to a source close to the rapper, there were signs of trouble as early as Halloween. “He wasn’t making a lot of sense when he talked, and he was texting a lot of strange stuff to people,” says the source. “Not dangerous, but he just didn’t make a lot of sense.”
> 
> “Part of loving Kanye is that he sometimes is talking on a different level from you, and you just listen,” the source continues. “But this was a lot more alarming.”
> 
> According to the source, West would text and call around the clock. “When Kanye gets like this, he doesn’t sleep. So you’d wake up to like 20 texts. The more tired he got from not sleeping, the less sense he was making. He wasn’t in a good head space.”
> 
> It had clearly been a difficult patch for West. Two months before his breakdown, wife Kim Kardashian West had suffered a traumatic experience in which she was robbed at gunpoint and had millions of dollars worth of jewelry stolen from her in Paris. In November, the source says, he was dealing with the anniversary of his mother’s death.
> 
> “The pressure had gotten to him and he didn’t handle it well,” says the source. “He made himself exhausted. But [the exhaustion] was a symptom of the problem, not the problem itself.”
> 
> Read more: http://people.com/music/kanye-wests-spiral-things-havent-been-right-since-halloween-says-source/



Halloween of what year?


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> “He wasn’t making a lot of sense when he talked, and he was texting a lot of strange stuff to people,” says the source. “Not dangerous, but he just didn’t make a lot of sense.”
> 
> According to the source, West would text and call around the clock. “When Kanye gets like this, he doesn’t sleep. So you’d wake up to like 20 texts. The more tired he got from not sleeping, the less sense he was making. He wasn’t in a good head space.”


Reminds me of someone 
Kim's only been off her social media for what, 9-10 weeks? I know that seems like forever in Kim years but in actual human time it's not all that long. I mean, it rained here for 8 weeks straight (not even stretching the truth) and no one really noticed. (okay that part was a lie)


----------



## mkr

AECornell said:


> You won't be disappointed. It's beautiful here. This was the other day on our walk.
> View attachment 3548949



Is this a real un-retouched photo?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> Is this a real un-retouched photo?



I wondered that too. It's so beautiful I thought it was a painting.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

AECornell said:


> You won't be disappointed. It's beautiful here. This was the other day on our walk.
> View attachment 3548949



I went this pass summer and man the Highlands were unreal


----------



## Lodpah

V0N1B2 said:


> Reminds me of someone
> Kim's only been off her social media for what, 9-10 weeks? I know that seems like forever in Kim years but in actual human time it's not all that long. I mean, it rained here for 8 weeks straight (not even stretching the truth) and no one really noticed. (okay that part was a lie)


I think that no one is really paying attention to them, especially the media.  There are lots more interesting stuff going on. I see less and les of them in feeds and if there is an article it's the size of a postage stamp as an aside on MSM.  It's about time .  .  . hope it stays there.


----------



## AECornell

mkr said:


> Is this a real un-retouched photo?



It's a real pic. I just bumped up the color and lighting since it photographed dark for some reason.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> You won't be disappointed. It's beautiful here. This was the other day on our walk.
> View attachment 3548949





OMG i thought that was a painting!!!!    it is so beautiful and perfect!!


----------



## cdtracing

Alisawert said:


> Kim Kardashian, she is a legend, I used to follow her every blog.


A legend in her own mind.


----------



## mkr

Or maybe a myth.


----------



## AECornell

bag-princess said:


> OMG i thought that was a painting!!!!    it is so beautiful and perfect!!



Haha I don't get tired of it! We've lived here a year and I still am in awe when I go on walks (took that pic about 5 mins from my house).


----------



## lovemysavior

How long has Kimmy been in hiding now? Anyone keeping a live tracker? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

SHHHH!  You might wake her!


----------



## rockhollow

Don't make eye contact and back up quietly!


----------



## Sasha2012

North West reportedly has a packed schedule - from tai chi to French lessons, with classes in music and dance.

But it seems the three-year-old's latest activity is a hit with the busy youngster.

Little North's delight was obvious as she went horse riding on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kim-Kardashian-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4T3ZgdIDc


----------



## mrsinsyder

She's back and THOT-ier than ever.

*It's a Kardashian Kristmas! Kim, Kylie and Khloe strip down to their smalls for a very merry Instagram shoot*
There was a time when the Kardashians would celebrate Christmas with a cheesy family Christmas card.

But in place of the toothy grins and matching outfits, this year the sisters are celebrating with a rather more risque photoshoot.

Abandoning any pretense of innocence, Kim Kardashian shared a series of raunchy shots to her official Kimoji Instagram site.












Is it really them? Fans who idolize the Kardashian bodies are likely able to pick out who is who in the headless photos 

Her fans were quick to spot what they identified as Kim, and her sisters Khloe and Kylie in the images.

Of course, with the faces cropped out, they could be wrong. But so familiar with their idols bodies are the Kardashian fanbase, that they easily put a name to the trio of bootys.

In the image the girls wear Kimoji Savage underwear from Kim's new line, which is available for sale on her website. 





Boobs and booty: Her fans were quick to identify the headless images, claiming this one was they identified as Kim and her sister Kylie


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alls-merry-Instagram-shoot.html#ixzz4T3mMjfxR


----------



## Oryx816

^ There's no better way to say "HO! HO! HO!"


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

WTF is wrong with these people?


----------



## fightthesunrise

Classy.


----------



## pukasonqo

fightthesunrise said:


> Classy.



you mean "klassy"?
where do they find these photographers or the whole "koncept" is 100% kartrashian?


----------



## AECornell

The pictures are gross. It would be one thing if this was girlfriends but they're sisters. I think that's so gross.


----------



## White Orchid

Nothing like celebrating your love for Jesus, like a bit of soft porn eh?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

but why? i was so excited for her and kanye divorce
my favorite part would kim acting as the innocent lady who 
now has to mourn and take care of her 2 kids (b*tch we know the nannies do everything)
i also would love when PMK start spelling the beans about her favorite son in law 
ahh that would be a great day


----------



## Viva La Fashion

AECornell said:


> The pictures are gross. It would be one thing if this was girlfriends but they're sisters. I think that's so gross.


i know!! its beyond gross
well in kuwtk they did smell each other vagina 
so anything from there is okay compared to this


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> Haha I don't get tired of it! We've lived here a year and I still am in awe when I go on walks (took that pic about 5 mins from my house).




i don't blame you - i would never get tired of looking at that either!  amazing scenery.  you are blessed to have it and appreciate it!


----------



## shiny_things

I really do not get this whole bordering lesbian themed sister thing. I can't imagine for one second posing with my sister in our underwear and rubbing our bodies on eachother. It's just gross.


----------



## mkr

I didn't see any extra large butts.


----------



## stylemepretty

Oryx816 said:


> ^ There's no better way to say "HO! HO! HO!"


I think you mean Hoe! Hoe! Hoe!


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> I think you mean Hoe! Hoe! Hoe!



Why?  Are they farmers now too?!  

[emoji6]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

stylemepretty said:


> I think you mean Hoe! Hoe! Hoe!


 lol!!! Best comment I've seen on here lately


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Viva La Fashion said:


> i know!! its beyond gross
> well in kuwtk they did smell each other vagina
> so anything from there is okay compared to this




They did ??  I believe to come to the conclusion that they all smell like french potpourrie down under


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> ^ There's no better way to say "HO! HO! HO!"



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You nailed it!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Those pics are beyond gross


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> North West reportedly has a packed schedule - from tai chi to French lessons, with classes in music and dance.
> 
> But it seems the three-year-old's latest activity is a hit with the busy youngster.
> 
> Little North's delight was obvious as she went horse riding on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kim-Kardashian-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4T3ZgdIDc



I want to know why I don't look as good as north when i wear outfits like that


----------



## clydekiwi

Viva La Fashion said:


> i know!! its beyond gross
> well in kuwtk they did smell each other vagina
> so anything from there is okay compared to this



Omg [emoji85] no way!


----------



## clydekiwi

mrsinsyder said:


> She's back and THOT-ier than ever.
> 
> *It's a Kardashian Kristmas! Kim, Kylie and Khloe strip down to their smalls for a very merry Instagram shoot*
> There was a time when the Kardashians would celebrate Christmas with a cheesy family Christmas card.
> 
> But in place of the toothy grins and matching outfits, this year the sisters are celebrating with a rather more risque photoshoot.
> 
> Abandoning any pretense of innocence, Kim Kardashian shared a series of raunchy shots to her official Kimoji Instagram site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really them? Fans who idolize the Kardashian bodies are likely able to pick out who is who in the headless photos
> 
> Her fans were quick to spot what they identified as Kim, and her sisters Khloe and Kylie in the images.
> 
> Of course, with the faces cropped out, they could be wrong. But so familiar with their idols bodies are the Kardashian fanbase, that they easily put a name to the trio of bootys.
> 
> In the image the girls wear Kimoji Savage underwear from Kim's new line, which is available for sale on her website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boobs and booty: Her fans were quick to identify the headless images, claiming this one was they identified as Kim and her sister Kylie
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alls-merry-Instagram-shoot.html#ixzz4T3mMjfxR



Is this really them?! Those butts are too small to be them


----------



## lizmil

Reducing them to their essential elements: butts and boobs.


----------



## Sasha2012

Troubled Kanye West appeared in good spirits following his well publicised breakdown late November, as he attended Rick Owens: Furniture in Los Angeles.

Stopping by Californian museum MOCA, the 39-year-old rapper was spotted smiling as he chatted to the show's organiser and artist's partner Michele Lamy on Friday night.

The Black Skinhead hitmaker appeared to be on the road to recovery as he enthusiastically spoke to the curator about the awe-inspiring exhibition.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...umours-wife-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz4T7WPWozT


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Those shoe strings and pants tho...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Her shoes tho...


----------



## cdtracing

What's on her fingers???  Looks like frostbite!


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> She's back and THOT-ier than ever.
> *It's a Kardashian Kristmas! Kim, Kylie and Khloe strip down to their smalls for a very merry Instagram shoot*
> There was a time when the Kardashians would celebrate Christmas with a cheesy family Christmas card.
> But in place of the toothy grins and matching outfits, this year the sisters are celebrating with a rather more risque photoshoot.
> Abandoning any pretense of innocence, Kim Kardashian shared a series of raunchy shots to her official Kimoji Instagram site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alls-merry-Instagram-shoot.html#ixzz4T3mMjfxR


----------



## mkr

They're posting their own photos on Instagram?  No one wants to take pictures of them anymore?  She went under the radar and no one cares.


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> i know!! its beyond gross
> well in kuwtk they did smell each other vagina
> so anything from there is okay compared to this



 OMG!!!  That's so disgusting!!!!  I don't think I have a word in my vocabulary to describe what I think about these people.  Who does this?? I don't watch their show so I had no idea they did something so disgustingly low!!!


----------



## poopsie

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!!  That's so disgusting!!!!  I don't think I have a word in my vocabulary to describe what I think about these people.  Who does this?? I don't watch their show so I had no idea they did something so disgustingly low!!!


Yep
Put me right off pineapple juice ever since


----------



## HandbagDiva354

North's mom is such a wonderful role model


----------



## Deco

That woman with Kanye looks like the undead. I think she's Rick owen's muse, but her cultivated appearance is frightful.


----------



## gracekelly

lizmil said:


> Reducing them to their essential elements: butts and boobs.


This is all they have to offer the world.  They know how to make a buck from it too and have no shame skipping to the bank with the $$$.


----------



## Sandi.el

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Her shoes tho...



Monstrousity


----------



## Sandi.el

How will they 1 up these photos  next year?


----------



## Hobbsy

Deco said:


> That woman with Kanye looks like the undead. I think she's Rick owen's muse, but her cultivated appearance is frightful.


Michele Lamy, yes and the undead is the perfect name for her. Do people wear Rick Owens designs?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Viva La Fashion said:


> i know!! its beyond gross
> well in kuwtk they did smell each other vagina
> so anything from there is okay compared to this



 They did what????     I just lost my breakfast!


----------



## mkr

poopsie said:


> Yep
> Put me right off pineapple juice ever since


Do I want to know what that means?


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Do I want to know what that means?


No.


----------



## gracekelly

Hobbsy said:


> Michele Lamy, yes and the undead is the perfect name for her. Do people wear Rick Owens designs?


Good question.  It is an aesthetic that I have never understood, but he has a cult following.  If this is the same woman, they have been together forever even though he is gay.


----------



## White Orchid

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Her shoes tho...


*Her* though


----------



## yajaira

lizmil said:


> Reducing them to their essential elements: butts and boobs.


Yep so basically just silicone


----------



## lovemysavior

Back in my day, this was called porn. It was something you had to pay for and hide from your parents if you were a teenage boy looking at it in magazines...but now it's called Kardashian/Jenner normalcy for free...."Ayudanos Señor[emoji120]"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

So we will be seeing more of North than K. She will be PMK the second, Pimp Mother Kim. I guess the vicious circle of "managing" your kids aka, exploiting them, goes on in that family. My next prophecy for her is, finding another husband, preferably different look/ethnicity and have a kid or 4 with him that way she will have a diversified portofolio of looks and "talents".
 She has "burnt" all her cards and sooner or later she will have to step back


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> *Her* though


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> Michele Lamy, yes and the undead is the perfect name for her. Do people wear Rick Owens designs?


I have a couple of his leather jackets and do like a lot of his clothes but not the prices so I don't buy.


----------



## mkr

I thought Kim was all about helping Kanye through his hard time?

Good grief he's all over the country looking for a friend.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Troubled Kanye West appeared in good spirits following his well publicised breakdown late November, as he attended Rick Owens: Furniture in Los Angeles.
> 
> Stopping by Californian museum MOCA, the 39-year-old rapper was spotted smiling as he chatted to the show's organiser and artist's partner Michele Lamy on Friday night.
> 
> The Black Skinhead hitmaker appeared to be on the road to recovery as he enthusiastically spoke to the curator about the awe-inspiring exhibition.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...umours-wife-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz4T7WPWozT


lol honestly i was like what the f happened to Kim


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Do I want to know what that means?





Deco said:


> No.



We're looking after each other here, so when Deco says no, you better not [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> *Her* though



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## rockhollow

Someone told the K girls that if they drank lots of pineapple juice it would make their v-gee's smell sweet like pineapple, so they were swilling it down before the smelling. I remember at the time of watching, thinking that there was nothing these girls wouldn't do for ratings.

I don't believe that was Kardashians the underwear shots. Kyle maybe, but even if Kim's had her XXL bottom resized, no!
And also Kloe's got more junk that those in the photos.

As for North riding. How nice for her, she looked very happy but.....
Couldn't they take her to a farm or stable and ride someone  more natural. It looks like they brought the house to PMK's house and were leading North around on the horse on a patio or sidewalk, not even the lawn - typically K's.


----------



## gracekelly

yajaira said:


> Yep so basically just silicone


So I just had a vision from the future.  In a few years time, when the world has had enough of them and they have shown every possible aspect of their anatomy, including pictures from their respective colonoscopies, they will get together for the final selfie which will involve fire and the world will watch them melt into heaping blobs of silicone, filler material and whatever else they managed to inject into their bodies.   And no one will care.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

lovlouisvuitton said:


> They did what????     I just lost my breakfast!





cdtracing said:


> OMG!!!  That's so disgusting!!!!  I don't think I have a word in my vocabulary to describe what I think about these people.  Who does this?? I don't watch their show so I had no idea they did something so disgustingly low!!!


in many cases i would love to elaborate
but for the sake of your appetite i would refrain from doing so
lets say it was a new low even for the K fam


----------



## mkr

A little off topic but I just had to


----------



## Viva La Fashion

on a side note, perez hilton spoke our mind while commenting on kim k twerking sick photos 
he said : "Sad. Sad. Sad. After your "traumatic" Paris robbery, THIS is how you return to Instagram? Clearly nothing's changed. (sic),"
its a beautiful day when this happen for sure 
i hated how people reacted to her love photo shoot and even complimented her
that b*tch was back to hoeing herself after being so traumatic
yeah right, the only think she was traumatic about was how fast is the stitches of her new surgery
will take to heal


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh, as the saying goes "One monkey don't stop no show". Traumatic robbery aside, business is business and checks have been cashed. Both the Love mag and that tacky KIMOJI photo shoot were done months ago, they had to be released at some point....


----------



## LemonDrop

I seriously expect a very soft core porn video in the next 2 years.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Troubled Kanye West appeared in good spirits following his well publicised breakdown late November, as he attended Rick Owens: Furniture in Los Angeles.
> 
> Stopping by Californian museum MOCA, the 39-year-old rapper was spotted smiling as he chatted to the show's organiser and artist's partner Michele Lamy on Friday night.
> 
> The Black Skinhead hitmaker appeared to be on the road to recovery as he enthusiastically spoke to the curator about the awe-inspiring exhibition.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...umours-wife-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz4T7WPWozT


This woman looks like an extra from a Star Trek episode.


----------



## Stephanie***

After all this thread is one with the most clicks....

North is such a litte cutie!!!
I'm not a fan of KK or KW, neither I hate them. But I hope for them to get well soon and back on track as a family.


----------



## redney

LemonDrop said:


> I seriously expect a very soft core porn video in the next 2 years.



Naw. Kimmie is old news. PMK'S newest Ka$h Kow is Kylie. Her sex tape should be next.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

rockhollow said:


> Someone told the K girls that if they drank lots of pineapple juice it would make *their v-gee's smell sweet like pineapple*, so they were swilling it down before the smelling.



Sorry what???   So it's not enough that they compete against each - BUT they have to "Smell" each other as well??????????   

Kim K is commonly referred to as an "Ankle" Aussie slang! And NO! I have no intentions on posting what it means. But it's low - But..........so is she.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

redney said:


> Naw. Kimmie is old news. PMK'S newest Ka$h Kow is Kylie. Her sex tape should be next.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

And here I am drinking pineapple juice to alleviate cramps.


----------



## mkr

BagOuttaHell said:


> And here I am drinking pineapple juice to alleviate cramps.


The only pineapple juice I ever heard of that relieved cramps had vodka in it.


----------



## gracekelly

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sorry what???   So it's not enough that they compete against each - BUT they have to "Smell" each other as well??????????
> 
> Kim K is commonly referred to as an "Ankle" Aussie slang! And NO! I have no intentions on posting what it means. But it's low - But..........so is she.


OK you got me and so I had to go look that up.  Very inventive Aussie slang!

I don't think eating pineapple is necessary when menstruating...unless you are with a Hell's Angel kind of guy.


----------



## rockhollow

BagOuttaHell said:


> And here I am drinking pineapple juice to alleviate cramps.



So I guess the sweet smelling 'pocketbook' will just be a bonus!


----------



## mkr

Aw for cryin'out loud that wasn't necessary either!  And OMG your screen name is the red queen!  #eraseeraseerase


----------



## pukasonqo

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sorry what???   So it's not enough that they compete against each - BUT they have to "Smell" each other as well??????????
> 
> Kim K is commonly referred to as an "Ankle" Aussie slang! And NO! I have no intentions on posting what it means. But it's low - But..........so is she.



i learned something new everyday
aussie slang  is so inventive!


----------



## poopsie

[QUOTE="pukasonqo, post: 30903561, member: 32929"_]i learned something new everyday_
aussie slang  is so inventive![/QUOTE]

IKR....................see peeps.............following the K's _can_ be edukational


----------



## White Orchid

I've learned more here on tpf than I have in all my years in high school!


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> i learned something new everyday
> aussie slang  is so inventive!


My favourite Aussie colloquialism is "don't come the raw prawn with me!"


----------



## cdtracing

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sorry what???   So it's not enough that they compete against each - BUT they have to "Smell" each other as well??????????
> 
> Kim K is commonly referred to as an "Ankle" Aussie slang! And NO! I have no intentions on posting what it means. But it's low - But..........so is she.


Love the Aussie slang!!!!


----------



## Tivo

Hobbsy said:


> Michele Lamy, yes and the undead is the perfect name for her. Do people wear Rick Owens designs?


I love his leather jackets


----------



## Tivo

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> WTF is wrong with these people?


These are prostitutes.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kim's underwear line looks like VS Pink undies with a different logo on the waistband. 
(Makes sense. If Kylie can jack other makeup artists' work, Kim can jack another lingerie company's designs.)


----------



## Sasha2012

Trailing behind his wife with a downcast look upon his face, Kanye West looks far from happy.

The music icon joined Kim Kardashian for dinner on Sunday night, marking the first time the couple have been seen together since he was hospitalised last month.

The evening was a quiet one - with reality star Kim was also looking a little out of sorts, as she brushed past photographers without a smile.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-pair-seen-time-breakdown.html#ixzz4TLgXd0LE


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Trailing behind his wife with a downcast look upon his face, Kanye West looks far from happy.
> 
> The music icon joined Kim Kardashian for dinner on Sunday night, marking the first time the couple have been seen together since he was hospitalised last month.
> 
> The evening was a quiet one - with reality star Kim was also looking a little out of sorts, as she brushed past photographers without a smile.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-pair-seen-time-breakdown.html#ixzz4TLgXd0LE



Kanye looks heavily medicated.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> The only pineapple juice I ever heard of that relieved cramps had vodka in it.


And here I thought all these years that pineapple juice was naturally alcoholic.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey dolls! What's goin o.......
Whoa.


----------



## VickyB

The expression on the woman's face behind Kimmie is priceless!


----------



## White Orchid

That skin beneath her jawline looks like it's gonna tear soon.  She looks plasticky.  Must be all the "trauma""...


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> Kanye looks heavily medicated.


my thought exactly !
that explain why he was all smile in public
the man was in looney land


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> my thought exactly !
> that explain why he was all smile in public
> the man was in looney land



He looks like he could go into the woods & commune with all his friends in the forest.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> He looks like he could go into the woods & commune with all his friends in the forest.


in the forest you would likely find Riccardo, amber rose, and why not include *****
all his favorite people in one spot


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> in the forest you would likely find Riccardo, amber rose, and why not include *****
> all his favorite people in one spot



I was thinking more in line with Flopsy, Mopsy, & Cottontail.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> I was thinking more in line with Flopsy, Mopsy, & Cottontail.


hahah i knew, but who would you think he would looove to hang out with?
flopsy mopsy or his dearest amber rose?


----------



## poopsie

or maybe Toad, Mole, Badger and Ratty?


----------



## pukasonqo

maybe the white rabbit, alice and the cheshire cat: " we are all mad here"


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye looks like a shadow of himself 

Kimbecile can f**k off back to whatever plastic surgery recovery suite she's crawled out from.
I have no interest in looking at her frozen, pretentious face, bad wig and horrendous clothes.


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder what  was happening under that huge furish coat Kimmy was wearing?

Kanye did look heavily drugged in those shots, but Kimmy been taking lots of hits about not being there for him, so I guess drugging him and taking him out for a few pap shots was needed.


----------



## Deco

rockhollow said:


> I wonder what  was happening under that huge furish coat Kimmy was wearing?
> 
> Kanye did look heavily drugged in those shots, but Kimmy been taking lots of hits about not being there for him, *so I guess drugging him and taking him out for a few pap shots was needed*.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

gracekelly said:


> OK you got me and so I had to go look that up.  Very inventive Aussie slang!





pukasonqo said:


> i learned something new everyday
> aussie slang  is so inventive!





poopsie said:


> pukasonqo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite Aussie colloquialism is "don't come the raw prawn with me!"
Click to expand...




cdtracing said:


> Love the Aussie slang!!!!



OMG!     Still laughing!   Aussie slang words!


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I wonder what  was happening under that huge furish coat Kimmy was wearing?


That's what I want to know!


----------



## White Orchid

rockhollow said:


> I wonder what  was happening under that huge furish coat Kimmy was wearing?
> 
> Kanye did look heavily drugged in those shots, but Kimmy been taking lots of hits about not being there for him, so I guess drugging him and taking him out for a few pap shots was needed.


Stuff is settling.


----------



## Stansy

Looking at Kim the movie "Legally Blonde" came to my mind: Elle sees her friend in jail and says "you look so..... Orange!"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> Trailing behind his wife with a downcast look upon his face, Kanye West looks far from happy.
> 
> The music icon joined Kim Kardashian for dinner on Sunday night, marking the first time the couple have been seen together since he was hospitalised last month.
> 
> The evening was a quiet one - with reality star Kim was also looking a little out of sorts, as she brushed past photographers without a smile.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-pair-seen-time-breakdown.html#ixzz4TLgXd0LE



Maybe they just left the Medical marijuana cafe? Kanye looks like he is stoned?    I know it's legal in some US States, not sure which ones since I live in OZ!


----------



## TC1

All that's missing from these pics is a leash around Kanye's neck that Kim seems to be leading him around by...


----------



## Deco

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Maybe they just left the Medical marijuana cafe? Kanye looks like he is stoned?    I know it's legal in some US States, not sure which ones since I live in OZ!


even recreational marijuana is legal in California.  No medical need necessary,


----------



## pixiejenna

LemonDrop said:


> I seriously expect a very soft core porn video in the next 2 years.


What do you mean in the next 2 years? She basically only dose soft core porn. The last music video she did with Yearz   was porn. Basically most of the photo shoots she dose are soft core porn.


Sasha2012 said:


> Trailing behind his wife with a downcast look upon his face, Kanye West looks far from happy.
> 
> The music icon joined Kim Kardashian for dinner on Sunday night, marking the first time the couple have been seen together since he was hospitalised last month.
> 
> The evening was a quiet one - with reality star Kim was also looking a little out of sorts, as she brushed past photographers without a smile.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-pair-seen-time-breakdown.html#ixzz4TLgXd0LE


He  never looked happy with her before so why would he now? He looks pretty heavily medicated in these pics. He's lam lam 2.0 being paraded in front of the paps. I see Kimbo is back to the long extensions.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alexenjie

Forget medical or recreational marijuana. I live in a state (WA) where they are both legal and people do not routinely walk around looking like they are stoned out of their minds some or all the time. Kanye was just released from a hospital after having some kind of mental break down so the odds are he is on psychiatric medication(s). So what? Why the need to poke fun at him or should he spend all this time hiding? No wonder people often don't seek help for or speak about mental illness, the stigma attached to them by other people is horrible. 1 out of 4 Americans will suffer from some kind of mental illness at some point. Untreated mental illness can be fatal. When will we begin to grow up and treat it with compassion like we would if Kanye was suffering from something we are more familiar with?


----------



## mkr

Alexenjie said:


> Forget medical or recreational marijuana. I live in a state (WA) where they are both legal and people do not routinely walk around looking like they are stoned out of their minds some or all the time. Kanye was just released from a hospital after having some kind of mental break down so the odds are he is on psychiatric medication(s). So what? Why the need to poke fun at him or should he spend all this time hiding? No wonder people often don't seek help for or speak about mental illness, the stigma attached to them by other people is horrible. 1 out of 4 Americans will suffer from some kind of mental illness at some point. Untreated mental illness can be fatal. When will we begin to grow up and treat it with compassion like we would if Kanye was suffering from something we are more familiar with?


No one's dissing him, they are talking about how he looks stoned that's all.  And he does look stoned.  No one is laughing at him.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> No one's dissing him, they are talking about how he looks stoned that's all.  And he does look stoned.  No one is laughing at him.


yes.  There's also the aspect of Kim publicly exploiting him in a drugged state.  So all shade is thrown on Kim, and rightfully so.


----------



## mcb100

I can't comment on Kanye's need for psych meds because he might need them, and I don't know the whole story but I won't say anything incase it's not a publicity stint and his supposed mental illness is real. 
Aside from that, I just wanted to pop in this thread and say that there are some really funny posts in here  I truly admire everyone's creativity. It's good to know that if I ever need a laugh I can just pop into the KK thread and read what everyone has to say about Kimbo. Never knew that about pineapple juice either.


----------



## pukasonqo

mcb100 said:


> I can't comment on Kanye's need for psych meds because he might need them, and I don't know the whole story but I won't say anything incase it's not a publicity stint and his supposed mental illness is real.
> Aside from that, I just wanted to pop in this thread and say that there are some really funny posts in here  I truly admire everyone's creativity. It's good to know that if I ever need a laugh I can just pop into the KK thread and read what everyone has to say about Kimbo. Never knew that about pineapple juice either.



i will never look at a box of pineapple juice the same way
my innocence is gone...


----------



## kkfiregirl

mcb100 said:


> I can't comment on Kanye's need for psych meds because he might need them, and I don't know the whole story but I won't say anything incase it's not a publicity stint and his supposed mental illness is real.
> Aside from that, I just wanted to pop in this thread and say that there are some really funny posts in here  I truly admire everyone's creativity. It's good to know that if I ever need a laugh I can just pop into the KK thread and read what everyone has to say about Kimbo. Never knew that about pineapple juice either.



Agree - the gals on this thread are truly witty.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pukasonqo said:


> i will never look at a box of pineapple juice the same way
> my innocence is gone...



Mine too!  
And there goes my absolute fav cocktail: Pina Colada's!   So, so yummy too.......


----------



## Sasha2012

She has barely left the house in weeks, preferring to stay at home with her children.

But Kim Kardashian emerged from her mansion to take her daughter North to the ballet for a special Christmas outing on Friday night.

In a picture posted on Instagram the reality star smiled as she stood behind her three-year-old at the Los Angeles Ballet Company's performance of The Nutcracker.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Kanye-West-North-ballet.html#ixzz4TnJd0w5C


----------



## redney

I wore that oversized Champion sweatshirt minus the hammer and sickle, in college in 1989. Where are her matching hair scrunchie and scrunchie socks?  I wore pants tho.


----------



## V0N1B2

I see Kim wear hoodie I send. She forget pants again, da?


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> I see Kim wear hoodie I send. She forget pants again, da?


I love this


----------



## labelwhore04

"Kim Kardashian emerged from her mansion." The daily fail cracks me up with their writing. Do they only hire writers with a 4th grade education?


----------



## Jayne1

Again with the extremely oversized sweatshirt.  What is she hiding? It's got to be her not ready to be seen, reworked butt, right?


----------



## mkr

Is this ballet attire?  Gee wiz I've been wearing dress clothes all this time.  Am I old fashioned?


----------



## White Orchid

Those boots are fugly.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Those boots are fugly.


I thought you said those boobs are fugly.


----------



## green.bee

why she wears Spanx under this huge sweatshirt?


----------



## mkr

green.bee said:


> why she wears Spanx under this huge sweatshirt?


You say potato I say patoto.  You say spanx I say compression garment.


----------



## mkr

It looks like she messed with her nose again.


----------



## Sandi.el

mkr said:


> It looks like she messed with her nose again.



She can't leave her face alone


----------



## green.bee

mkr said:


> You say potato I say patoto.  You say spanx I say compression garment.


that's what I meant


----------



## chowlover2

V0N1B2 said:


> I see Kim wear hoodie I send. She forget pants again, da?


" dead "


----------



## Deco

She looks like Morticia having a midlife crisis.  Which I expect happens at about age 103.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> I see Kim wear hoodie I send. She forget pants again, da?


----------



## pursegrl12

Totally got her butt done......they needed a whopper of a story (the robbery) to get rid of a whopper of an ass


----------



## VickyB

V0N1B2 said:


> I see Kim wear hoodie I send. She forget pants again, da?



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

green.bee said:


> why she wears Spanx under this huge sweatshirt?


Well, at least we know that she IS wearing something under there!


----------



## VickyB

Best wishes to you all for a wonderful Holiday and Merry Merry!! Love playing here with you!!


----------



## cdtracing

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I don't know why I bothered to get all dressed up for my Christmas outing, when the 'fashion queen'   showed us that a giant sweatshirt is the way to go! I could have eaten so much more if I have choose Kimmy's outfit.
After commenting that Kanye looked over drugged, it must be Kimmy that was over drugged and she forgot her pants!

Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> She has barely left the house in weeks, preferring to stay at home with her children.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian emerged from her mansion to take her daughter North to the ballet for a special Christmas outing on Friday night.
> 
> In a picture posted on Instagram the reality star smiled as she stood behind her three-year-old at the Los Angeles Ballet Company's performance of The Nutcracker.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Kanye-West-North-ballet.html#ixzz4TnJd0w5C




Kim K has got the face that only a plastic surgeon could love!   If that "Nose" was any smaller / tighter she would be breathing through somewhere else! 

Well at least her "Tuesday" is covered up! More Aussie slang! And NO way in hell am I posting what that means.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian West debuted a new lower-lip ring piercing at her fame-hungry family's annual Christmas Eve bash in Calabasas.

The 'shaken yet unharmed' 36-year-old made sure to pucker out her latest body modification - which might have been clip-on - during Snapchats with her sister Khloé.

The Selfish author also showcased her substantial cleavage in a plunging golden flounce frock and ornate choker selected by her stylist Monica Rose.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-Christmas-Eve-bash.html#ixzz4TsdPT45M


----------



## gazoo

Lip ring to distract from nose changes??


----------



## fashion16

gazoo said:


> Lip ring to distract from nose changes??



Exactly! Pathetic


----------



## mkr

gazoo said:


> Lip ring to distract from nose changes??


It's fake.  Unless they do crooked piercings now.


----------



## gazoo

mkr said:


> It's fake.  Unless they do crooked piercings now.



I hope it's fake.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West debuted a new lower-lip ring piercing at her fame-hungry family's annual Christmas Eve bash in Calabasas.
> 
> The 'shaken yet unharmed' 36-year-old made sure to pucker out her latest body modification - which might have been clip-on - during Snapchats with her sister Khloé.
> 
> The Selfish author also showcased her substantial cleavage in a plunging golden flounce frock and ornate choker selected by her stylist Monica Rose.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-Christmas-Eve-bash.html#ixzz4TsdPT45M



  The third pic??? (Last pic uploaded) looks like something you would wash of your shoes?????  

  A Kim K mannequin?????????????????  OMG!   It's frigging disturbing to look at!!   Oh my!


----------



## White Orchid

I'm surprised she didn't pose with that sausage in her mouth.


----------



## jiangjiang

WTF was she wearing to see a such classic xmas performance [emoji849]


----------



## mkr

gazoo said:


> I hope it's fake.


Well I can't imagine it's real.  Nothing else on her is.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

mkr said:


> Well I can't imagine it's real.  Nothing else on her is.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

White Orchid said:


> I'm surprised she didn't pose with that sausage in her mouth.


----------



## KayuuKathey

sad how she looks like this now, very very stiff!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It has to be Fake! Otherwise ALL that Filler & Silicone & Goodness knows what else would ooze / leak out???? And she would be left with no bottom lip??? Now that's a pic I would  to see!!!!!! 

In the second pic all cleavage and a small head???? Reminds me of those little Hawaiian dolls on the dashboard that you see in the movies in taxi cabs?  With the small head & the body wiggles? Correction: The head wiggles as well!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Was Kanye at the party?


----------



## Sasha2012

Jayne1 said:


> Was Kanye at the party?


Yes.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West debuted a new lower-lip ring piercing at her fame-hungry family's annual Christmas Eve bash in Calabasas.
> 
> The 'shaken yet unharmed' 36-year-old made sure to pucker out her latest body modification - which might have been clip-on - during Snapchats with her sister Khloé.
> 
> The Selfish author also showcased her substantial cleavage in a plunging golden flounce frock and ornate choker selected by her stylist Monica Rose.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-Christmas-Eve-bash.html#ixzz4TsdPT45M




ooo wee that first line is shady. DM must not be getting paid.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

green.bee said:


> why she wears Spanx under this huge sweatshirt?



i swear this came to my head when i read your question.


----------



## kemilia

Viva La Fashion said:


> i swear this came to my head when i read your question.



Loved that movie!


----------



## green.bee

Viva La Fashion said:


> i swear this came to my head when i read your question.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West went to the movies alone again.

On Wednesday the 39-year-old rapper took in a showing of Rogue One: A Star Wars Story.

And on Monday the singer, who suffered a mental breakdown in November, was at the theaters again, this time the Arclight Cinema in Hollywood. This comes the day after wife Kim Kardashian stunned in a low-cut gold dress at mom Kris Jenner's Christmas Eve bash in Hidden Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-stuns-momager-s-bash.html#ixzz4TzSBOXV6


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Is it that cold in LA?


----------



## CeeJay

Sheesh .. did he go to Donald *****'s hairdresser; hair looks rather orangey!


----------



## CeeJay

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Is it that cold in LA?


It has been unseasonably cold out here with temps from 40 - low 60's depending on the sunshine.  Then again, you know all the K's are seasonally challenged.  It is quite cool in the mornings and after the sun sets.


----------



## whimsic

I like his outfit


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whimsic said:


> I like his outfit


I was thinking the same thing. He looks nice.


----------



## twin-fun

I really have no idea why him gong to the movies without Kim is newsworthy. I go to the movies without the Hubs on a regular basis.


----------



## mkr

Donye dyed his hair more orange-y.


----------



## chelseavrb

Homegirl needs to leave her nose alone. I fear for the day that she goes too far and she can't get out of saying that it's "contouring"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They are still pretending with this sham of a marriage? 

Once the holidays are over I think this will be officially dunzo.


----------



## Lodpah

Who are these people again? Oh, the Ks. I think only Dailymail reports on them cause I hardly see anything in msm.


----------



## krissa

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West debuted a new lower-lip ring piercing at her fame-hungry family's annual Christmas Eve bash in Calabasas.
> 
> The 'shaken yet unharmed' 36-year-old made sure to pucker out her latest body modification - which might have been clip-on - during Snapchats with her sister Khloé.
> 
> The Selfish author also showcased her substantial cleavage in a plunging golden flounce frock and ornate choker selected by her stylist Monica Rose.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-Christmas-Eve-bash.html#ixzz4TsdPT45M


Her hips seem slimmer.


----------



## Sandi.el

krissa said:


> Her hips seem slimmer.



They stole her hips in Paris, not her jewels


----------



## rockhollow

The multi-coloured hair is a 'no'. 
The outfit is not bad but would look much better if he was in Colorado not LA. I guess they must keep the movie theatres pretty cold, or else I would think it would be uncomfortable sitting and watching a movie with all those layers of clothes on.
North must be disappointed in his hair, I thought she only liked black - this bright multi-coloured hair must scare her.


----------



## Lounorada

Sandi.el said:


> They stole her hips in Paris, not her jewels


----------



## Lounorada

CeeJay said:


> Sheesh .. did he go to Donald *****'s hairdresser; hair looks rather orangey!


----------



## yajaira

Lodpah said:


> Who are these people again? Oh, the Ks. I think only Dailymail reports on them cause I hardly see anything in msm.


It's funny because, I literally never hear about them anywhere just  here on tpf.


----------



## Sasha2012

*KANYE WEST* ‏@kanyewest  9m9 minutes ago
Happy Holidays





via Twitter


----------



## cdtracing

If Kim doesn't stop with the nose jobs, she's going to wind up with Michael Jackson's nose.  That's probably why she always has her mouth open all the time....she can't breath through her nose.


----------



## poopsie

Is she trying to channel Cher now?


----------



## DrDior

Good grief. She looks like she's about to break out into a rousing chorus of Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The jig is up.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> *KANYE WEST* ‏@kanyewest  9m9 minutes ago
> Happy Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter


The bad photoshop on Kims arm, it's the same width as Norths... a 3yr old 
Plus, her nose is so small is about to disappear from her face.
The kids look so unimpressed and who could blame them.


----------



## Lounorada

DrDior said:


> Good grief. *She looks like she's about to break out into a rousing chorus of Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves.*
> 
> View attachment 3558461




Cher was gorgeous. Love her!


----------



## mkr

Does Kim know that her nose is crooked?


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Does Kim know that her nose is crooked?


 She will once she has someone read this thread....then it will be off to the dentist for some straightening procedure.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> *KANYE WEST* ‏@kanyewest  9m9 minutes ago
> Happy Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter


That tree decor is hideous! So much ugly going on in this pic, I don't know what to focus on 1st!


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> She will once she has someone read this thread....then it will be off to the dentist for some straightening procedure.



LMAO!!!


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> That tree decor is hideous! So much ugly going on in this pic, I don't know what to focus on 1st!


That's probably the way it came.  You don't think they decorated do you?


----------



## rockhollow

mkr said:


> That's probably the way it came.  You don't think they decorated do you?



That is the tree in Kris's entrance way to her house. I watched a clip about Kris's 2016 decorations. They hire this same guy (can't remember his name) to come and decoration the Kardashian houses. Kris's theme this year was 'candy'.
There was a huge team of people that came and decorated her house, then would got to the girls house's and do them too.
God forbid they do any decorating themselves.

The West family looks like they have just been to a funeral, not a Christmas party.  I guess the children have learned the 'no smile' for the camera rule.


----------



## turtlebug1971

DrDior
"Good grief. She looks like she's about to break out into a rousing chorus of Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves."






I doubt her family would appreciate her writing a song about them.

Then again.....


----------



## berrydiva

rockhollow said:


> That is the tree in Kris's entrance way to her house. I watched a clip about Kris's 2016 decorations. They hire this same guy (can't remember his name) to come and decoration the Kardashian houses. Kris's theme this year was 'candy'.
> There was a huge team of people that came and decorated her house, then would got to the girls house's and do them too.
> God forbid they do any decorating themselves..


Honestly, I kind of like the idea of paying someone to do the decorating....sounds great. It's no different from hiring a landscaper, interior decorator, etc. I never thought about it before but I think I may actually pay someone to do it for me next year....it also gives the ability to have different decorations every year and not have to worry about storage for ornaments and crap. I hate being stuck with the same ornaments and colors every year....I usually just give them away and buy new ones every few years.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Twitter


----------



## mkr

i always wear gold lame' at my family Christmas Eve dinner.  Kanye looks nice here.  He looks like he might be on the verge of a smile.  That's good.


----------



## rockhollow

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, I kind of the idea of paying someone to do the decorating sounds great. It's no different from hiring a landscaper, interior decorator, etc. I never thought about it before but I think I may actually pay someone to do it for me next year....it also gives the ability to have different decorations every year and not have to worry about storage for ornaments and crap. I hate being stuck with the same ornaments and colors every year....I usually just give them away and buy new ones every few years.




I guess I was  really a bit jealous, hence my snarky comment about Kris and the girls hiring a professional and his large team. I have so little storage in my home,  I hardly decorate, as there is almost nowhere for me to store christmas stuff. The thought of someone coming in and doing your whole house and then come and take it away - nice dream.
And it's not like the Kardashian's don't hire someone to do everything for them, or get things comped to them for advertisement. PMK is always a good business women.

It's nice to see the grandma smiling, enjoying the holiday.


----------



## mkr

Yeah I get that they pay people to basically live their lives for them, But decorating the tree is fun for the kids.

Oh my goodness did I say that??? I"m sorry  I meant to say watching someone else decorate the tree is fun for the kids.  My bad.


----------



## rockhollow

I forgot to mention, i hope whoever from Kim staff read this: That lip ring is terrible, please somehow convince her, it's a bad idea.
I know I  read here that someone said it was fake, so easy to get rid of it.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Twitter


----------



## cojordan

Sandi.el said:


> They stole her hips in Paris, not her jewels


Maybe that explains her extended absence from social media and the public eye. Get more plastic surgery when everyone is distracted.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> That's probably the way it came.  You don't think they decorated do you?



Of course I don't! LOL! They don't do anything for themselves!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> via Twitter


I'm not a Paris fan but have to say that if she goes to the dentist she goes to a very good one. Kim doesn't even look life like.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Tumblr


----------



## Sandi.el

Sasha2012 said:


> via Twitter



https://lovelace-media.imgix.net/up...c4eccb42f.gif?w=740&h=494&fit=max&auto=format


----------



## V0N1B2

Christmas Eve Party you say, hmm?
Did it take three days to get the pics back from the photoshopper?


----------



## fightthesunrise

VickyB said:


> I'm not a Paris fan but have to say that if she goes to the dentist she goes to a very good one. Kim doesn't even look life like.



I was going to say the same thing. She looks good.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> via Tumblr


In the second pic, it looks like Kim's left boob busted thru the lame fabric under the ruffle???? Am I seeing things?


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> I'm not a Paris fan but have to say that if she goes to the dentist she goes to a very good one. Kim doesn't even look life like.


I read somewhere that she hasn't had anything done.  She's afraid of it.  But she may get injections.


----------



## mkr

Kim's dress is fugly.  She has spanx on as usual but there is something horribly wrong with her whole body in the first pic.  And Paris makes her look dumpy.


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> I read somewhere that she hasn't had anything done.  She's afraid of it.  But she may get injections.


Paris definitely had a nose job when she was younger, but other than that, she looks fairly natural imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I read somewhere that she hasn't had anything done.  She's afraid of it.  But she may get injections.


her nose has been worked on.  I'm really surprised she she hasn't done anything to help her lazy eye


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> her nose has been worked on.  I'm really surprised she she hasn't done anything to help her lazy eye



Ultimately, loving and accepting yourself the way you are goes a long way. 
With her upbringing, both in NYC and L.A., she must have seen hundreds of women (or men for that matter) who fell victim to their insecurities and went in way over their head with plastic surgery in an attempt to "fix" something.
Wouldn't be surprised if her mom "convinced" her to get a nose job when she was young, tbh.
As shallow and vapid as Paris appears to be, I've gotta give it up to her for being comfortable in her own skin. At the height of her fame, people _went in _on her lazy eye, her nose and her boyish figure, but she didn't let that get to her, apparently.


----------



## cdtracing

Were there any so called "A Listers" at this party???  I didn't see any but then again, I'm old & don't recognize 90% of the celebrties anymore.


----------



## StopHammertime

I have always liked Paris.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, I'll never see it for Paris...nope. 

Kanye and this sherbet hair is... Kim looks slimmer...


----------



## terebina786

The lip ring has GOT to go.  It looks really stupid, so does the dress and her hair.  I don't think she gets her nose done repeatedly, I think she gets fillers to straighten the bridge (which is what I got) and it makes a world of a difference.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why does that pic of Kim/Paris remind me of the Nicole Richie interview when she was asked if she knew Kim and she said oh you mean the girl that organizes Paris Hilton's closet?


----------



## Lounorada

Kim looks dreadful. After all her time in 'hiding' recovery, she's back looking the same as she did before. I see no difference in her, at all.
The lip ring is comical, it's like she's afraid to move her mouth in case it falls out.

Things do look very awkward between her and Kanye though, they both look like they'd rather be anywhere else but standing near each other.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> via Tumblr


The K's/J's look overdressed at their own party (no surprise there), everyone else appears to be dressed casual/casual-dressy.

Paris looks really good and years younger than Kim.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

saw this on IG


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^^ Nope...


Her backside still looks awful


----------



## StopHammertime

Her butt has been looking smaller lately. Still not normal sized but not the enormous monstrosity it has become


----------



## Freckles1

Sasha2012 said:


> via Twitter



I thought that was Mick Jagger in the middle!! Ha!!


----------



## Jayne1

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^^ Nope...
> View attachment 3559163


She's sticking it out there... I want to see her walking... then we will know for sure.

She hasn't been hiding and wearing humungous sweatshirts for nothing.  I say it's been reduced, we just don't have proof yet.


----------



## pixiejenna

DrDior said:


> Good grief. She looks like she's about to break out into a rousing chorus of Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves.
> 
> View attachment 3558461


Don't fret we all know that she can't sing or dance. [emoji14] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Don't fret we all know that she can't sing or dance. [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

If she did get her butt reduced, that would probably be one of her better procedures. lol, Nothing wrong with having a big butt… but she def went overboard!


----------



## berrydiva

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^^ Nope...
> View attachment 3559163
> 
> Her backside still looks awful


She either clearly has on those butt pad underwear or those butt lifting ones. Either she needs to match her butt to her thighs or her thighs to her butt but it looks unnatural.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

After the sh*tfest of 2016, I can only hope that 2017 gets better - like being the year this virus of tw*ts finally become irrelevant.

No amount of medical Hoovering is going to make that @$$ look decent. That ship sailed, about 5 gallons of implants ago.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> The K's/J's look overdressed at their own party (no surprise there), everyone else appears to be dressed casual/casual-dressy.
> 
> Paris looks really good and years younger than Kim.


well if it´s their (Ks and Js) party, then everyone else is underdressed


----------



## Lounorada

myown said:


> well if it´s their (Ks and Js) party, then everyone else is underdressed



I was being humorous, but as I was talking about the family that gets overdressed for every occasion/situation (and also underdressed, in terms of lack of clothing) and are desperate for any ounce of attention they can get- I will say again, they _are_ overdressed... even at their own party.
They all look ridiculous, as usual.


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> I was being humorous, but as I was talking about the family that gets overdressed for every occasion/situation (and also underdressed, in terms of lack of clothing) and are desperate for any ounce of attention they can get- I will say again, they _are_ overdressed... even at their own party.
> They all look ridiculous, as usual.



Maybe it was a come as you are Christmas party...we all know this is how they "are".


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Jayne1 said:


> Again with the extremely oversized sweatshirt.  What is she hiding? It's got to be her not ready to be seen, reworked butt, right?



Could it be a pregnant belly? [emoji64][emoji15]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West debuted a new lower-lip ring piercing at her fame-hungry family's annual Christmas Eve bash in Calabasas.
> 
> The 'shaken yet unharmed' 36-year-old made sure to pucker out her latest body modification - which might have been clip-on - during Snapchats with her sister Khloé.
> 
> The Selfish author also showcased her substantial cleavage in a plunging golden flounce frock and ornate choker selected by her stylist Monica Rose.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-Christmas-Eve-bash.html#ixzz4TsdPT45M



Glad that K is keeping it real and reminding us of how it all started. Sucking and holding big black sausages in her hands. [emoji849]


----------



## cdtracing

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Glad that K is keeping it real and reminding us of how it all started. Sucking and holding big black sausages in her hands. [emoji849]


----------



## Deco

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No amount of *medical Hoovering* is going to make that @$$ look decent. That ship sailed, about 5 gallons of implants ago.


----------



## rockhollow

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Could it be a pregnant belly? [emoji64][emoji15]


 I don't think we'll ever see Kimmy pregnant again, if there is ever another baby, someone else will carry it.
Now Kourt - I can see more babies from her.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No amount of medical Hoovering is going to make that @$$ look decent. That ship sailed, about 5 gallons of implants ago.


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West went to the movies alone again.
> 
> On Wednesday the 39-year-old rapper took in a showing of Rogue One: A Star Wars Story.
> 
> And on Monday the singer, who suffered a mental breakdown in November, was at the theaters again, this time the Arclight Cinema in Hollywood. This comes the day after wife Kim Kardashian stunned in a low-cut gold dress at mom Kris Jenner's Christmas Eve bash in Hidden Hills.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-stuns-momager-s-bash.html#ixzz4TzSBOXV6


Love his coat. In all these pictures he has a spaced out look. He looks quite medicated. If he suffered a breakdown you would think is wife would go with him.


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> via Tumblr


It's obvious from the above pictures Kim has decided to leave her hideous big but the way it is. No butt dentistry.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> via Twitter



What is Kim doing with her bottom lip in this pic? Complication from the dentist?


----------



## Pandoravuitton

That hair looks awful on her.


----------



## V0N1B2

coconutsboston said:


> What is Kim doing with her bottom lip in this pic? Complication from the dentist?


It's her new lip ring! You know Kimmy, always a trailblazer in the trends department.


----------



## VickyB

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Glad that K is keeping it real and reminding us of how it all started. Sucking and holding big black sausages in her hands. [emoji849]



Bill Maher , a few years ago, hit it home with a very similar thought. I'll dig it up and share it here!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

VickyB said:


> Bill Maher , a few years ago, hit it home with a very similar thought. I'll dig it up and share it here!



Did he? I don't know. I guess, great, dirty, minds think alike  lol.

Wish you all lovely ladies on here a Happy, peaceful and healthy 2017


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Wishing Everyone a HAPPY & SAFE NEW YEAR! 2017!! *




*I live in the Future as it's already 2017 & New Years Day here!  God bless you all! *


----------



## coconutsboston

V0N1B2 said:


> It's her new lip ring! You know Kimmy, always a trailblazer in the trends department.


Oh dear!


----------



## nsharma21

I just don't understand how they can spin it if she says she's divorcing him.


----------



## wrongelephant

nsharma21 said:


> I just don't understand how they can spin it if she says she's divorcing him.



Who said she is divorcing him?????
Please, stop targeting celebrities based on rumours you hear about them from media without verifying the facts!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

wrongelephant said:


> Who said she is divorcing him?????
> Please, stop targeting celebrities based on rumours you hear about them from media without verifying the facts!!!




Welcome to the world of celeb message boards 

nsharma21 saif "*if* Kim is divorcing Kanye."

I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that Kim isn't in it for the long haul, based on the info PMK slipped to People & The Daily Fail when Kanye was hospitalized. All the stories about Kanye not supporting Kim after the robbery and not taking his mental health seriously spell trouble in fame ho paradise in my books...


----------



## mkr

That's funny.


----------



## Irishgal

Cantaloupes for breakfast anyone?


----------



## AECornell

Kanye is fit?


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> *Welcome to the world of celeb message boards *
> 
> nsharma21 saif "*if* Kim is divorcing Kanye."
> 
> I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that Kim isn't in it for the long haul, based on the info PMK slipped to People & The Daily Fail when Kanye was hospitalized. All the stories about Kanye not supporting Kim after the robbery and not taking his mental health seriously spell trouble in fame ho paradise in my books...





celeb GOSSIP message boards!!    i mean really!!


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> celeb GOSSIP message boards!!    i mean really!!



My bad, my bad.


----------



## Deco

I'm still amazed what passes for "targeting".


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I'm still amazed what passes for "targeting".


Who said anyone was targeting?  Please stop spreading rumors in this forum.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Who said anyone was targeting?  Please stop spreading rumors in this forum.


Your post is invalid because it fails to compliment me.


----------



## rockhollow

wrongelephant said:


> Who said she is divorcing him?????
> Please, stop targeting celebrities based on rumours you hear about them from media without verifying the facts!!!


 
Yesterday at the grocery store there was at least 4 magazines with front covers saying 'kim' and 'divorce'.
The gossip is out there, can't blame us here for that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> Your post is invalid because it fails to compliment me.


----------



## Lounorada

wrongelephant said:


> Who said she is divorcing him?????
> Please, stop targeting celebrities based on rumours you hear about them from media without verifying the facts!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West brought his entire family to visit the grave of his beloved mother Donda.

The 39-year-old rapper was spotted arriving back in Los Angeles with wife Kim Kardashian and their two children on Monday night.

No doubt it was an emotional New Year's trip for the family as they returned from Oklahoma City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isiting-grave-mother-Donda.html#ixzz4UjPp8mXM


----------



## pixiejenna

Deco said:


> Your post is invalid because it fails to compliment me.


I die! I think I need to use this, especially when at work!


Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West brought his entire family to visit the grave of his beloved mother Donda.
> 
> The 39-year-old rapper was spotted arriving back in Los Angeles with wife Kim Kardashian and their two children on Monday night.
> 
> No doubt it was an emotional New Year's trip for the family as they returned from Oklahoma City.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isiting-grave-mother-Donda.html#ixzz4UjPp8mXM


Blouse, track pants, and heals interesting travel clothes choice. I half want to get excited because at least track pants are comfy and one of my pet peeves is some of the outrageous outfits she wears while traveling look uncomfortable as all heck. Baby steps, baby steps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> Your post is invalid because it fails to compliment me.


----------



## berrydiva

wrongelephant said:


> Who said she is divorcing him?????
> Please, stop targeting celebrities based on rumours you hear about them from media without verifying the facts!!!


"targeting"


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/819245/...video-of-kanye-west-north-west-and-saint-west
*
Kim Kardashian West* has returned to social media in a big way.

The reality star—who took a break from her app and her social media platforms following her terrifying Paris robbery in October—updated her app, giving users an exclusive look into her home life with *Kanye West*, *North West* and *Saint West*.

The home video provides footage of Nori and Saint's cutest moments, including some of the 1-year-old's first steps! It also reveals the love shared between 'Ye, Kim and their family of four, showing clips of the couple kissing and dancing together as well as hanging out at home with their children.

*Kim Kardashian West* has returned to social media in a big way.

The reality star—who took a break from her app and her social media platforms following her terrifying Paris robbery in October—updated her app, giving users an exclusive look into her home life with *Kanye West*, *North West* and *Saint West*.

The home video provides footage of Nori and Saint's cutest moments, including some of the 1-year-old's first steps! It also reveals the love shared between 'Ye, Kim and their family of four, showing clips of the couple kissing and dancing together as well as hanging out at home with their children.

Though Kim has slowly but surely been making her way back into the public sphere, attending *Kris Jenner*'s Christmas party and stepping out to welcome *Joyce Bonelli*'s twin sons into the world, she has yet to really dive back into social media.

The home video marks one of the first times she's updated her app under her own name since the robbery, without her mother or one of her sisters doing it for her.

It also comes on the heels of a couple of rocky months for her and Kanye, following his hospitalization for exhaustion in November.

The couple was plagued by false divorce rumors recently. However, the home video certainly gives some insight into what appears to be a very loving relationship between them and further proof that they're doing OK.

As a source recently told E! News, "They are going through a lot but from what it seems like they are doing it together and getting through it."


----------



## poopsie

I don't see PMK making a move in the divorce department until a suitable replacement for Kunyay is enlisted. Look how long Khole has been withering on the vine after LamLam. A bird in the hand and all that ya know


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kim Kardashian West* ‏@KimKardashian  3h3 hours ago
family





via Twitter


----------



## YSoLovely

1. The video
2. The choreographed pap shots
3. Removing Kardashian West from her handle and adding it again
4. First IG post in 3 months

Kimmy is back, y'all!  Let the rebranding begin


----------



## berrydiva

Who's filming? LOL


----------



## berrydiva

Let me go clear that mess from my youtube history before my recommendations turn into a mess of Kardashian crap.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Let me go clear that mess from my youtube history before my recommendations turn into a mess of Kardashian crap.


----------



## Lounorada

All that video showed me is that-
Kanye looks like a doting father, really cute. He needs to grab his kids and get away from the Kardashians/Jenners.
Kim looks like an emotionless stranger. No surprise.
The interactions between Kim & Kanye look cold and forced. They are the most unconvincing 'couple'.


----------



## mkr

Do you call updating her app "returning to social media in a big way?"


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> *Who said anyone was targeting?*  Please stop spreading rumors in this forum.




the below poster/post!




wrongelephant said:


> Who said she is divorcing him?????
> *Please, stop targeting celebrities based on rumours* you hear about them from media without verifying the facts!!!










Deco said:


> Your post is invalid because it fails to compliment me.





i am stealing this!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Kanye looks like he adores his kids. Kim looks like the big sister or aunt. She is so not into Kanye - every time he leans in she either hugs (instead of kisses) or looks super uncomfortable while hugging him. Weird.


----------



## pixiejenna

That article failed to report the best part of her come back. She apparently dropped west off of her twitter and IG. Then shortly after they were both reverted back to Kardashian west. So the divorce rumors are still going strong peeps lol. I can't believe that people actually caught that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Literally took a gun to her head to force them into parenting. 

Cute.


----------



## chelseavrb

Man she's trying so hard to hide her ass.... All the time in the world isn't going to make us forget you had a fake ass the size of texas.  Glad to see she's back and doing well though.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> That article failed to report the best part of her come back. She apparently dropped west off of her twitter and IG. Then shortly after they were both reverted back to Kardashian west. So the divorce rumors are still going strong peeps lol. I can't believe that people actually caught that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


She dropped Kardashian and West...it was just Kim, then added both names back. I don't think it has to do with divorce rumors and more to do with her return to social media....she knows that will get attention to just go by Kim.

http://www.tmz.com/2017/01/03/kim-kardashian-loses-west-twitter/








*10:32 AM PT* -- Now this is interesting ... Kim just restored "Kardashian West" to her Twitter name, around an hour after she began going just as "Kim." Unclear why she did and then undid it.






Say goodbye to Kim Kardashian West and say hello to just *Kim*.

Kim just made her first real move on Twitter since her robbery back in early October, and she's lost 2 famous monikers ... Kardashian and West. She changed her twitter name to just plain "Kim."

It seems ominous on the surface, but when you look a little deeper it doesn't seem to have anything to do with her fam. She just a posted candid video of her, Kanye and the kids.

The word is ... she's trying to rebrand herself as a one-named celeb, like Oprah and Cher. 

Duly noted.


----------



## mkr

West gives her a little more street cred than Kardashian.   She should keep it.  An what's
 her thing with one name?  She tried to give both her kids just one name.  She thinks she's so famous she can do that? With a common name like Kim?  No one will know who she is.

On second thought, Kim it is.  I love it.


----------



## White Orchid

buzzytoes said:


> Kanye looks like he adores his kids. Kim looks like the big sister or aunt. She is so not into Kanye - every time he leans in she either hugs (instead of kisses) or looks super uncomfortable while hugging him. Weird.


This.


----------



## mkr

Saint looks at everyone like they're strangers.


----------



## rockhollow

The thing I wondered when I say that video, is how much did that video cost to make, and who made it?
It was certainly all warm and glowy, soft focus to go along with that sugary, sweet music - all a bit to much for me.


----------



## mkr

rockhollow said:


> The thing I wondered when I say that video, is how much did that video cost to make, and who made it?
> It was certainly all warm and glowy, soft focus to go along with that sugary, sweet music - all a bit to much for me.


I think that might be the one Kanye had made for her for some birthday/anniversary/event type gift.  I feel bad, he loves her and the kids and he's just a prop for her.


----------



## berrydiva

rockhollow said:


> The thing I wondered when I say that video, is how much did that video cost to make, and who made it?
> It was certainly all warm and glowy, soft focus to go along with that sugary, sweet music - all a bit to much for me.


You can make a video like that on your phone using an app. I don't think she made it but just saying it can be done on the cheap or using final cut pro. Those youtubers and IG personalities have excellent quality videos they do themselves.


----------



## morgan20

Her return to social media coinciding with Ray J in the Big Brother house in the U.K.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Her nose [emoji33]


----------



## wrongelephant

YSoLovely said:


> Welcome to the world of celeb message boards
> 
> nsharma21 saif "*if* Kim is divorcing Kanye."
> 
> I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that Kim isn't in it for the long haul, based on the info PMK slipped to People & The Daily Fail when Kanye was hospitalized. All the stories about Kanye not supporting Kim after the robbery and not taking his mental health seriously spell trouble in fame ho paradise in my books...



But the fact is that she is NOT divorcing him! Then why if's and but's? 



rockhollow said:


> Yesterday at the grocery store there was at least 4 magazines with front covers saying 'kim' and 'divorce'.
> The gossip is out there, can't blame us here for that.



Exactly my point! its just another rumour/gossip. Don't judge a book by its cover..they write all fancy shizz as headlines and only if you would have actually bought a magazine, you realize all they write inside after a big juicy article is that its a "rumour" and they don't even know where does it come from at the first place. And hence, find fake proofs like insta p ics or atleast their captions to relate it somehow to the given scenario. Jeez. Its irritating.


----------



## wrongelephant

And as far as rumours about Kim leaving him because of his hospitalization are concerned, they are false true! She was seen with him all the time in his times of sorrow and was always there for him. If she was cheating on him why would she even bother? In fact, Kanye did not trust anyone except for kim then.

https://www.earnthenecklace.com/kim...-are-false-and-the-couple-is-in-good-spirits/


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/819245/...video-of-kanye-west-north-west-and-saint-west
> Though Kim has slowly but surely been making her way back into the public sphere, attending *Kris Jenner*'s Christmas party and stepping out to welcome *Joyce Bonelli*'s twin sons into the world, she has yet to really dive back into social media.


Joyce Bonelli? Is that he hairdresser woman? I thought she was in her 50s?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> West gives her a little more street cred than Kardashian.   She should keep it.  *An what's
> her thing with one name? * She tried to give both her kids just one name.  She thinks she's so famous she can do that? With a common name like Kim?  No one will know who she is.
> 
> On second thought, Kim it is.  I love it.




this is part of her comeback/reinvention/new kim strategy!! 



wrongelephant said:


> But the fact is that she is NOT divorcing him! Then why if's and but's?
> 
> Exactly my point! its just another rumour/gossip. Don't judge a book by its cover..they write all fancy shizz as headlines and only if you would have actually bought a magazine, you realize all they write inside after a big juicy article is that its a "rumour" and they don't even know where does it come from at the first place. And hence, find fake proofs like insta p ics or atleast their captions to relate it somehow to the given scenario. Jeez. Its irritating.




it's been a loooooooooong time since we had one of kim's inner circle join us here on the message boards to set us straight about what is really true and going on in her life and to correct all of the tabloid gossip with the FACTS!!  we.are.honored!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> *it's been a loooooooooong time since we had one of kim's inner circle join us here on the message boards to set us straight about what is really true and going on in her life and to correct all of the tabloid gossip with the FACTS!!  we.are.honored!!!! *



Ikr. Seems like I timed my return to tpf perfectly 



wrongelephant said:


> But the fact is that* she is NOT divorcing him!* Then why if's and but's?



Yet...


----------



## mkr

Still no stickie.

Is anyone really all that vested in Kim to go out looking for actual facts on her life and relationships in this forum? No I didn't think so.


----------



## limom

She really is back.


----------



## lizmil

limom said:


> View attachment 3564762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really is back.


That guy doesn't get paid enough, and I don't even know what he does get paid!


----------



## berrydiva

wrongelephant said:


> But the fact is that she is NOT divorcing him! Then why if's and but's?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point! its just another rumour/gossip. Don't judge a book by its cover..they write all fancy shizz as headlines and only if you would have actually bought a magazine, you realize all they write inside after a big juicy article is that its a "rumour" and they don't even know where does it come from at the first place. And hence, find fake proofs like insta p ics or atleast their captions to relate it somehow to the given scenario. Jeez. Its irritating.


So you came into the gossip subforum to complain about gossiping? I find some of the things folks believe comical but either provide something to dispel the gossip or accept there exist people who like to indulge in gossip.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> View attachment 3564762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really is back.



oh my, we can spend days thinking of comments to go with this photo - LOL.


----------



## poopsie

I knew she was channeling Cher back there. She just doesn't have what it takes to pull off being a mononym.
Now, if she and Ye would consider doing and updated version of I Got You Bae it might be alright ::::::::


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian's posted her second Twitter and Instagram update since she broke her three-month social media silence on Tuesday.

On Wednesday, she uploaded an adorable photo in which she crouched behind her one-year-old son Saint West and wrapped her arms about him.

The reality star gazed pensively off to the side as her younger child, who wore a red onesie, played with his mother's hair.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ne-year-old-son-Saint-West.html#ixzz4UpeaEmpP


----------



## Deco

Looks like a still from a horror movie.


----------



## mkr

She looks pensive cuz Saint is about to yank that wig off


----------



## WishList986

Saint's outfit looks hella cozy and I'm jealous that they don't make it for adults


----------



## Sasha2012

Saint is so cute


----------



## V0N1B2

poopsie said:


> I knew she was channeling Cher back there. She just doesn't have what it takes to pull off being a mononym.
> Now, if she and Ye would consider doing and updated version of I Got You Bae it might be alright ::::::::


I Got You Bae
I die!


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> Saint's outfit looks hella cozy and I'm jealous that they don't make it for adults


The interwebs has everything you could possibly want and more
https://www.jumpinjammerz.com/


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

HUGE RUMOR: Ray J is on CBB and they are saying that Jonathan is going to ambush him in the house to defend Kim and the sex tape.


----------



## Sasha2012

After returning to social media looks like this star is back to business as well.

Kim Kardashian made a rare public appearance to have a lunch meeting at the Hotel Bel-Air.

The 36-year-old has largely restricted her public outings to a quick dash for ice cream, to support her husband and a festive family party since her robbery and Kanye West's mental health crisis.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-lunch-Hotel-Bel-Air.html#ixzz4UqNOlGhl


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> She looks pensive cuz Saint is about to yank that wig off


That's what I was thinking!

The second the camera clicked, the child was taken away by nannies.


----------



## leeann

He


----------



## katie1221

Sasha2012 said:


> After returning to social media looks like this star is back to business as well.
> 
> Kim Kardashian made a rare public appearance to have a lunch meeting at the Hotel Bel-Air.
> 
> The 36-year-old has largely restricted her public outings to a quick dash for ice cream, to support her husband and a festive family party since her robbery and Kanye West's mental health crisis.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-lunch-Hotel-Bel-Air.html#ixzz4UqNOlGhl



Anddddd we're back with the terrible outfits. Goodness she must get dressed in the dark...


----------



## mkr

katie1221 said:


> Anddddd we're back with the terrible outfits. Goodness she must get dressed in the dark...


Aw come on now, last week we were complaining she wasn't getting dressed at all.  I'm happy she's getting dressed.


----------



## redney

Kanye's orders to be glum again.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> The interwebs has everything you could possibly want and more
> https://www.jumpinjammerz.com/


You are a real gem


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The video she posted is aborable. I like seeing the daddy side of Kanye, it's cute. He's still cancelled but it's cute...


----------



## VickyB

limom said:


> View attachment 3564762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really is back.



She is so comfortable with a guy noodling her behind.


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The video she posted is aborable. I like seeing the daddy side of Kanye, it's cute. He's still cancelled but it's cute...


The video is totally staged.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> After returning to social media looks like this star is back to business as well.
> 
> Kim Kardashian made a rare public appearance to have a lunch meeting at the Hotel Bel-Air.
> 
> The 36-year-old has largely restricted her public outings to a quick dash for ice cream, to support her husband and a festive family party since her robbery and Kanye West's mental health crisis.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-lunch-Hotel-Bel-Air.html#ixzz4UqNOlGhl



Better that she stayed home! Perhaps she's taken a job at an auto body shop and this was just her lunch break. Can't think of any other reason anybody would go out looking like this.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> After returning to social media looks like this star is back to business as well.
> 
> Kim Kardashian made a rare public appearance to have a lunch meeting at the Hotel Bel-Air.
> 
> The 36-year-old has largely restricted her public outings to a quick dash for ice cream, to support her husband and a festive family party since her robbery and Kanye West's mental health crisis.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-lunch-Hotel-Bel-Air.html#ixzz4UqNOlGhl









i am impressed!!!!!!

among the many improvements that mrs west  made to her person during her time away from social media - she finally found a better source for her yaki straight supply!!  
it actually looks like it is her hair for once - at least from that distance but that still is an improvement!  she really needs to give her BFF Bey the name and number because she could use some help with hers!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

VickyB said:


> The video is totally staged.



Ok.. I honestly don't care about any of that, lol. The kids are cute and so was the video...the end.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ok.. I honestly don't care about any of that, lol. The kids are cute and so was the video...the end.


Being pressed is a job around these parts for some.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Being pressed is a job around these parts for some.



I don't think anyone is pressed, I just think people aren't dumb enough to fall for the fakeness of this family. Are the kids cute? YES but that's it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Foh...I promise it's really not that deep. Y'all kill me with the group thinking in these threads.


----------



## katie1221

mkr said:


> Aw come on now, last week we were complaining she wasn't getting dressed at all.  I'm happy she's getting dressed.



Good point. She sure as hell has worn way worse and wayyy less.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't think anyone is pressed, I just think people aren't dumb enough to fall for the fakeness of this family. Are the kids cute? YES but that's it!


Definition of pressed...


----------



## Florasun

poopsie said:


> I knew she was channeling Cher back there. She just doesn't have what it takes to pull off being a mononym.
> Now, if she and Ye would consider doing and updated version of I Got You Bae it might be alright ::::::::



LOL I see what you did there. How about JayZ, Tramps and Thieves?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Definition of pressed...



Not at all. This family screams fake, the home video was very staged for her "comeback" so people calling that out doesn't mean they are pressed, they just see it for what it really is. It truly is THAT simple.


----------



## Singra

Sasha2012 said:


> After returning to social media looks like this star is back to business as well.
> 
> Kim Kardashian made a rare public appearance to have a lunch meeting at the Hotel Bel-Air.
> 
> The 36-year-old has largely restricted her public outings to a quick dash for ice cream, to support her husband and a festive family party since her robbery and Kanye West's mental health crisis.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-lunch-Hotel-Bel-Air.html#ixzz4UqNOlGhl



Shredded jeans .... f**k off 90's revival.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Not at all. This family screams fake, the home video was very staged for her "comeback" so people calling that out doesn't mean they are pressed, they just see it for what it really is. It truly is THAT simple.


----------



## terebina786

I love me some ripped jeans. I even go as far as wearing them to work on Fridays which prompts a lot of questions from my older coworkers ("You PAY for jeans like that?!")


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I love me some ripped jeans. I even go as far as wearing them to work on Fridays which prompts a lot of questions from my older coworkers ("You PAY for jeans like that?!")


I love ripped jeans too...I'm not sure the big deal people make of them. I can't do shredded jeans though.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I love ripped jeans too...I'm not sure the big deal people make of them. I can't do shredded jeans though.


Me too!... I think I own maybe 2 pairs of non-distressed jeans that are saved for meeting days.  The rest of my jeans are torn all over.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Glitterandstuds said:


> Not at all. This family screams fake, the home video was very staged for her "comeback" so people calling that out doesn't mean they are pressed, they just see it for what it really is. It truly is THAT simple.



The NY Times did a write up on it. 

She is basically rebranding herself.


----------



## Deco

BagOuttaHell said:


> The NY Times did a write up on it.
> 
> She is basically rebranding herself.


What did they say she's rebranding herself as?  What will be different?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know the video is staged, but I don't think Kanye has the ability to fake happiness, and he does look really happy with his kids.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

BagOuttaHell said:


> The NY Times did a write up on it.
> 
> She is basically rebranding herself.



I agree, I think she's trying to rebrand herself as a mother/family oriented woman. The young girls are looking at Kylie and Kendall now, her target audience is the mom group. She'll play the supportive wife, doting mom and loving family member.


----------



## mkr

hollieplus2 said:


> I agree, I think she's trying to rebrand herself as a mother/family oriented woman. The young girls are looking at Kylie and Kendall now, her target audience is the mom group. She'll play the supportive wife, doting mom and loving family member.


So is she gonna be showing up at PTA meetings and soccer games now?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Deco said:


> What did they say she's rebranding herself as?  What will be different?


http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/04/fashion/kim-kardashian-west-family-video.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

hollieplus2 said:


> I agree, I think she's trying to rebrand herself as a mother/family oriented woman. The young girls are looking at Kylie and Kendall now, her target audience is the mom group. She'll play the supportive wife, doting mom and loving family member.


I am just waiting for the lifestyle/mommy blog. If she doesn't already have one. And a show on the Cooking Channel.


----------



## V0N1B2

Deco said:


> What did they say she's rebranding herself as?  What will be different?


Maybe she'll be the new Gwyneth Paltrow/GOOP.
It'll be KOOK. Instead of getting preachy about organic vaginal steamers and stuff, she'll blog about the best way to photoshop out surgery incisions and the most seductive way of wrapping your (enhanced) lips on an ice cream cone.
Her decorating tips include such warm and child-friendly materials like concrete and her parenting tips will show how to crop your child out of your Instagram/snapchat selfies.
It's gonna be the next big thing, I just know it.


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> Her decorating tips include *such warm and child-friendly materials like concrete *and her parenting tips will show how to crop your child out of your Instagram/snapchat selfies.


I won't recover from this one anytime soon.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe she'll be the new Gwyneth Paltrow/GOOP.
> It'll be KOOK. Instead of getting preachy about organic vaginal steamers and stuff, she'll blog about the best way to photoshop out surgery incisions and the most seductive way of wrapping your (enhanced) lips on an ice cream cone.
> Her decorating tips include such warm and child-friendly materials like concrete and her parenting tips will show how to crop your child out of your Instagram/snapchat selfies.
> It's gonna be the next big thing, I just know it.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> I know the video is staged, but I don't think Kanye has the ability to fake happiness, and he does look really happy with his kids.


This.
He looks smitten with his kids in that video, it's adorable!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> This.
> He looks smitten with his kids in that video, it's adorable!


He really does....that's how he used to look with his mom in videos.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> He really does....*that's how he used to look with his mom in videos*.


Yep, you're so right.
Good to see he's got unconditional love in his life, with his kids... because lord knows he ain't getting it from his wife and her family. They don't even love themselves.


Run Kanye, run! And take your kids with you!


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Yep, you're so right.
> Good to see he's got unconditional love in his life, with his kids... because lord knows he ain't getting it from his wife and her family. They don't even love themselves.
> 
> 
> Run Kanye, run! And take your kids with you!


I feel bad for him, he's got his own set of mental issues, he shouldn't have to deal with hers.  He always looks his happiest with his kids.  He used to look happy with Kim too but that ship has sailed.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Run Kanye, run! And take your kids with you!


You're assuming he will stay on his meds, stop expolding and not go into hour long rants with them. lol


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I guess Kim posted the family video to disprove the divorce rumors. Their children are beautiful.


----------



## mkr

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I guess Kim posted the family video to disprove the divorce rumors. Their children are beautiful.


That sounds wonderful.  Kim probably posted the video because she was in it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> This.
> He looks smitten with his kids in that video, it's adorable!



Agree! No doubt he loves those kids but I still say the video was staged for her "comeback"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So she returns to social media around the same time the previews for the next season of the show drops? 

I'm ImPRESSEDT.


----------



## coconutsboston

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am just waiting for the lifestyle/mommy blog. If she doesn't already have one. And a show on the Cooking Channel.



Please NO! [emoji23]


----------



## YSoLovely

Someone on "that other forum" pulled out the receipts and showed that Kim started filming the video the same day she touched down in NYC after her robbery  So much for being absolutely traumatized....


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Someone on "that other forum" pulled out the receipts and showed that Kim started filming the video the same day she touched down in NYC after her robbery  So much for being absolutely traumatized....


I just saw that...I don't think it's all that shocking...their lives and it's events are viewed as opportunities to earn a buck to them.


----------



## mkr

YSoLovely said:


> Someone on "that other forum" pulled out the receipts and showed that Kim started filming the video the same day she touched down in NYC after her robbery  So much for being absolutely traumatized....


What other forum?


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> What other forum?


The GOAT. LSA


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> The GOAT. LSA


I don't even know what means...


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> I don't even know what means...


The "greatest of all time" (unsure if that was sarcasm or not - meh, doesn't matter really  )
LSA: Lipstick Alley


----------



## Jayne1

What receipts, though?


----------



## Sasha2012

A troubling end to an otherwise productive year was swept to one side on Friday evening as Kim Kardashian and Kanye West made a joint appearance in Beverly Hills.

Accompanied by a troupe of bodyguards, the couple looked visibly downcast ahead of what is rapidly becoming a rare night out on the town.

Kim, 36, eschewed her trademark glamour for a loose fitting plaid shirt and generously cut jogging bottoms as she made her way to a waiting car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eaking-silence-Paris-heist.html#ixzz4V7IEczBr


----------



## LavenderIce

I love that they have her ugly crying face emoji as their car freshener.


----------



## TC1

Really dressed up for this "night on the town"


----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> Really dressed up for this "night on the town"


Yes 
Their style is like so totes amaze, dolls. They're really pushing the boundaries of fashion.
Lumberchic and Cam(h)orrific.


----------



## Jayne1

What is she hiding underneath those baggy outfits?  Still waiting to see the new? butt.


----------



## WishList986

Her feet look like the nubs on Bratz dolls in those shoes


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> The "greatest of all time" (unsure if that was sarcasm or not - meh, doesn't matter really  )
> LSA: Lipstick Alley


Okay dayum it's harsh over there.  Apparently Kim n Kanye are visiting Jayonce on the down low but that trick azz hoe brought the paps.
Bey probably agreed to see those losers just to get some new tea so she and Solo can kiki over some Popeyes later.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Okay dayum it's harsh over there.  Apparently Kim n Kanye are visiting Jayonce on the down low but that trick azz hoe brought the paps.
> Bey probably agreed to see those losers just to get some new tea so she and Solo can kiki over some Popeyes later.


Can someone translate this into the Queen's English please?


----------



## terebina786

I have that cry face in a keychain... I got it for Xmas.


----------



## V0N1B2

White Orchid said:


> Can someone translate this into the Queen's English please?


Gladly doll.
Oh Goodness me! It appears that Miss Kimberly and Sir Rant-a-lot dropped in on Beyoncé and her Mister, Jay-Z. It was hoped that the visit between the two parties happen without excessive fanfare but Miss Kimberly called the paparazzi and the visit was caught on camera. This was rather upsetting for the Carters as they may have invited the Carlsbad couple under false pretenses. Likely to hear a bit of unfavourable gossip that Miss Beyoncé and her sister Solange could share a few laughs about over some fried chicken.


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Gladly doll.
> Oh Goodness me! It appears that Miss Kimberly and Sir Rant-a-lot dropped in on Beyoncé and her Mister, Jay-Z. It was hoped that the visit between the two parties happen without excessive fanfare but Miss Kimberly called the paparazzi and the visit was caught on camera. This was rather upsetting for the Carters as they may have invited the Carlsbad couple under false pretenses. Likely to hear a bit of unfavourable gossip that Miss Beyoncé and her sister Solange could share a few laughs about over some fried chicken.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There is a lot of bitterness over at LSA...I think at one point legit tea was spilled but now it seems to be a place for Bitter Betty's with nothing to do. (No shade, just what I've briefly observed the few times I visited)


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Gladly doll.
> Oh Goodness me! It appears that Miss Kimberly and Sir Rant-a-lot dropped in on Beyoncé and her Mister, Jay-Z. It was hoped that the visit between the two parties happen without excessive fanfare but Miss Kimberly called the paparazzi and the visit was caught on camera. This was rather upsetting for the Carters as they may have invited the Carlsbad couple under false pretenses. Likely to hear a bit of unfavourable gossip that Miss Beyoncé and her sister Solange could share a few laughs about over some fried chicken.


Ta luvy!


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> There is a lot of bitterness over at LSA...I think at one point legit tea was spilled but now it seems to be a place for Bitter Betty's with nothing to do. (No shade, just what I've briefly observed the few times I visited)



what is going on here? you are serving perched realness.


----------



## mkr

I don't even know what that means.  No shade Ladylou


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> Gladly doll.
> Oh Goodness me! It appears that Miss Kimberly and Sir Rant-a-lot dropped in on Beyoncé and her Mister, Jay-Z. It was hoped that the visit between the two parties happen without excessive fanfare but Miss Kimberly called the paparazzi and the visit was caught on camera. This was rather upsetting for the Carters as they may have invited the Carlsbad couple under false pretenses. Likely to hear a bit of unfavourable gossip that Miss Beyoncé and her sister Solange could share a few laughs about over some fried chicken.


Lmao


----------



## V0N1B2

BagOuttaHell said:


> So she returns to social media around the same time the previews for the next season of the show drops?
> 
> I'm ImPRESSEDT.





YSoLovely said:


> Someone on "that other forum" pulled out the receipts and showed that Kim started filming the video the same day she touched down in NYC after her robbery  So much for being absolutely traumatized....


Whaaaat?!?!
You mean it was all fake? just for show? publicity? ratings?


----------



## mkr

New tea?!?!?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, y'all are trying it...I'm cringing, lol.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm crying lmaoo


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jayne1 said:


> What receipts, though?



It's her outfit! The burgundy adidas sweatpants and the black too with the black heels.


----------



## Lodpah

Let's put this in perspective. Kim is four years away from being 40 and 14 years from being 50. I hope by then she will have her butt in place but the only problem is she will need more and more . . . i love how in this day and age with money you can even buy a brand new butt anytime you feel like it.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Whaaaat?!?!
> You mean it was all fake? just for show? publicity? ratings?


----------



## Stansy

LavenderIce said:


> I love that they have her ugly crying face emoji as their car freshener.


I wonder what the scent is..... Pineapple????


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Stansy said:


> I wonder what the scent is..... Pineapple????



Lool! You read my mind girl! [emoji85][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe she'll be the new Gwyneth Paltrow/GOOP.
> It'll be KOOK. Instead of getting preachy about organic vaginal steamers and stuff, she'll blog about the best way to photoshop out surgery incisions and the most seductive way of wrapping your (enhanced) lips on an ice cream cone.
> Her decorating tips include such warm and child-friendly materials like concrete and her parenting tips will show how to crop your child out of your Instagram/snapchat selfies.
> It's gonna be the next big thing, I just know it.




Had to google Yoni steaming. Thank you [emoji15][emoji28][emoji24]! Lol


----------



## pixiejenna

Kimbo's robbery must have been real. They are reporting 15 people have been arrested tied to the robbery. Thanks to DNA left at the crime scene.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Singra

That news just came through on a CNN alert to my phone so it might be breaking news for a milli-second.

I was surprised so many people thought it was fake, when something is staged the police usually... **usually**... pick up irregularities in stories pretty early, we would have heard mumours from the police before now.


----------



## AECornell

I saw it on CNN but it didn't say anything about the people arrested. Just said 15 people arrested... and the rest was about the robbery. So basically no info.


----------



## clevercat

BBC said much the same thing - seventeen people arrested, between the ages of 17-70.


----------



## mkr

Only Kim could get robbed by a 70 year old.

For the record if this is all true and she really was robbed by real(not hired)robbers, I will be decent enough to admit I was wrong and apologize for my actions.  But is sure is hard to have sympathy for her because of who/what she is and the fact that she certainly doesn't care about anyone other than herself.  She lacks empathy so it's hard to give her any.


----------



## clevercat

mkr said:


> Only Kim could get robbed by a 70 year old.
> 
> For the record if this is all true and she really was robbed by real(not hired)robbers, I will be decent enough to admit I was wrong and apologize for my actions.  But is sure is hard to have sympathy for her because of who/what she is and the fact that she certainly doesn't care about anyone other than herself.  She lacks empathy so it's hard to give her any.



You are a better person than me - I have absolutely no empathy for her. De nada, zip, nothing. 
Meanwhile, the BBC threw a subtle little shade as they pondered, 'could we now find out if this was an inside job? After all, the bodyguard was given the night off...'


----------



## GoGlam

I have always doubted the robbery was fake.  Too high a chance of writing your own death sentence for someone like Kim.  They would never risk that in my opinion.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I question the robbery as well it will be interesting to see if all 17 people remain in custody or are let go.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wasn't there an announcement that all filming of the show had stopped?? So that wasn't accurate?


----------



## bag-mania

*Kim Kardashian West: French arrests over Paris robbery*

Seventeen people have been arrested by police hunting an armed gang who robbed Kim Kardashian West in Paris in October, reports say.

The suspects, said to be mainly in their fifties and known to police, were detained in co-ordinated raids in the Paris region and elsewhere.

The American reality TV star was held at gunpoint by men dressed as police officers.

They escaped with an estimated €10m (£8.7m; $10.5m) in jewellery.

Police said at the time a €4m ring and a jewellery box with pieces worth some €6m were taken. A diamond cross pendant was found the next day in a nearby street, apparently dropped by the gang as they made their getaway by bicycle and on foot.

*DNA discovery*
Five men took part in the attack. Three held up the night porter while the other two entered Kardashian West's luxury apartment, tied her up and locked her in the bathroom.

French police said that traces of DNA had led to the arrests which had been left at the scene on the material used to tie up the TV star as well as the pendant dropped by the gang.

The police organised crime brigade (BRB) carried out dawn raids on Monday in the Paris area, in Rouen in the north and in Nice in the south. Those detained ranged in age from 23 to 73, French media said, and investigators now have 96 hours to question them.

"One of the DNA samples matched an individual known to police for robbery and criminal offences," police said.

Following the discovery, a team of six BRB detectives tapped the phones of suspects and even tracked a meeting involving a member of the gang and potential buyers of Kardashian West's jewels. 

Kardashian West, who is married to the rapper Kanye West, said she feared she was going to be killed at the time. She was left badly shaken but unhurt.

"They're going to shoot me in the back," she is heard telling her sisters in a promotional clip for the new season of the US show Keeping Up with the Kardashians.

The 36-year-old mother-of-two, who became a household name thanks to the reality TV series, was attending Paris Fashion Week at the time of the robbery, along with her mother Kris Jenner and her sister Kendall Jenner.

However, there was criticism of the security detail surrounding the star, when it emerged that a bodyguard decided to accompany Kardashian West's sister to a nightclub rather than keep watch on her.

Kanye West was performing at the Meadows Music and Arts Festival in New York when the robbery happened on 3 October. He abruptly ended his set, telling fans: "I'm sorry, family emergency. I have to stop the show."

The robbery came as a high-profile embarrassment for a Paris police force that has seen a string of armed thefts in recent years.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38552855


----------



## bag-princess

clevercat said:


> BBC said much the same thing - seventeen people arrested, *between the ages of 17-70*.







mkr said:


> *Only Kim could get robbed by a 70 year old.*
> For the record if this is all true and she really was robbed by real(not hired)robbers, I will be decent enough to admit I was wrong and apologize for my actions.  But is sure is hard to have sympathy for her because of who/what she is and the fact that she certainly doesn't care about anyone other than herself.  She lacks empathy so it's hard to give her any.



THIS!  



GoGlam said:


> I have always doubted the robbery was fake.  Too high a chance of writing your own death sentence for someone like Kim.  *They would never risk that in my opinion*.




they risk it all the time IMO with all the grand stories that they leak out to the press.  i would not be surprised at all if it has finally caught up with them!


----------



## mkr

Everyone know they are big fat lying liars.  This too shall pass.


----------



## lallybelle

Well I never thought it was totally fake. Just how poor Kimmie was so traumatized, etc. It's hard to have sympathy when many people go through the same or worse daily. The media acting like it was so much more important because she was involved just turned me off. Not to mention the obvious "rebranding" she's doing right now.


----------



## legaldiva

This Cher hair has got to go.


----------



## TC1

Arrests are made the same week as the show about the robbery airs?. Mon Dieu.


----------



## morgan20

TC1 said:


> Arrests are made the same week as the show about the robbery airs?. Mon Dieu.



Cynical me was thinking the same thing


----------



## mkr

That is some perched realness.


----------



## chelseavrb

I really don't care for Kim but i'm going to go out on a limb and say I felt really bad for her.  I would feel really sorry for just about anyone who was in a traumatizing situation like that.  Being narcissistic isn't the best trait in the world but she really hasn't done much to warrant people mocking her or not believing she was robbed.

Still don't like her rebranding.  Very transparent.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Perched realness? Um... Sigh.

I'm glad her thieves were caught. I never thought the robbery was fake because Kris isn't that stupid. Way too much risk and little gain...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

More details have become available.

Terry Benedict (Andy García) locates all eleven members of Danny Ocean's (George Clooney) gang, demanding they return the $150 million they stole from his casinos plus $38 million interest. Short by half, the group schemes to stage another heist in Europe to avoid problems with United States authorities.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean's_Twelve#Cast


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Only Kim could get robbed by a 70 year old.


----------



## YSoLovely

chelseavrb said:


> I really don't care for Kim but i'm going to go out on a limb and say I felt really bad for her.  I would feel really sorry for just about anyone who was in a traumatizing situation like that. * Being narcissistic isn't the best trait in the world but she really hasn't done much to warrant people mocking her or not believing she was robbed.*
> 
> Still don't like her rebranding.  Very transparent.



I felt and still feel sorry for her, but she kinda had it coming that people were sceptical about what really happened. Too many lies and made for TV scandals to take anything that's reported about them at face value.

Her rebranding is super transparent and I'm curious to see how long she can go without shoving her T&A in everyone's faces...




legaldiva said:


> This Cher hair has got to go.



Absolutely. I don't like it on her at all. 



mkr said:


> That is some perched realness.



Do you even know what that means?


----------



## mkr

YSoLovely said:


> I felt and still feel sorry for her, but she kinda had it coming that people were sceptical about what really happened. Too many lies and made for TV scandals to take anything that's reported about them at face value.
> 
> Her rebranding is super transparent and I'm curious to see how long she can go without shoving her T&A in everyone's faces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I don't like it on her at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what that means?


Not at all.  Is it bad?


----------



## Tivo

Yeah, I still don't believe, feel sorry for or think it's a coincidence the arrests happened before the show premieres. Kim is a horrible person.


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> Not at all.  Is it bad?


No, but if you are referring to a particular poster on that other forum, just know that (s)he is infamous for creating threads with ridiculously overdramatized bait titles that undergo about 3-4 changes when the poster gets called out for blowing the actual "news" way out of proportion


----------



## bag-mania

It is being reported that one of the people being held is a chauffeur with a luxury car company the Kardashians were using. He drove her back to the house the night of the robbery.


----------



## mkr

YSoLovely said:


> No, but if you are referring to a particular poster on that other forum, just know that (s)he is infamous for creating threads with ridiculously overdramatized bait titles that undergo about 3-4 changes when the poster gets called out for blowing the actual "news" way out of proportion


I have no idea who I got it from.  It just sounded interesting so I ran with it.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Yeah, I still don't believe, feel sorry for or think it's a coincidence the arrests happened before the show premieres. Kim is a horrible person.




ALL this!!!!


----------



## terebina786

Tivo said:


> Yeah, I still don't believe, feel sorry for or think it's a coincidence the arrests happened before the show premieres. Kim is a horrible person.


Basically.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I'm really wondering where these allegations of the robbery being staged/faked are coming from.

If this happened on some lonesome island that has one Police Officer whose only job, before the robbery, was to find missing seashells... yeah maybe.

But in Paris? With a special (elite) division of Police Officers/Detectives that solely work armed robberies and organized crime related cases? Without her speaking French fluent or at least on a level that she could deal with, what is called hostile questioning? (which is a totally different thing than listening and answering via a translator/lawyer) Because if you do "fake" something, you surely want to know exactly what is happening around you so you have a chance to either mildly accommodate accordingly or know when its time to get out. Then all involved making absolutely no mistake while planting evidence, stick to the story, no bloopers during the interviews... ?

And last but not least, even though highly unlikely: Risking never being able to leave the US again and/or only being able to travel to countries that would not extradite her to France in case she was charged with and found guilty of faking a crime (or whatever the French judicial branch calls it...)?

All of this to promote herself/ her "business" and the TV Show?

As we know of today, Police wiretapped the suspects - and again, no bloopers, no nothing that would indicate the whole thing being fake?

One can think of Kim as bad as one likes, hate her to the guts. Maybe she (by now) thinks of this as an opportunity, maybe she did undergo plastic surgery during her time out  -  I honestly don't care at all. But she certainly did not fake or stage this robbery.

And I sincerely hope that no one here has to see the business end of a gun like she did, ever.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sasha2012

The star has already postponed her Masterclass once after she was targeted in a multi-million dollar robbery, so new developments in the case was not going to hold her back.

Kim Kardashian and makeup artist Mario Dedivanovic got some prep in ahead of their trip to Dubai this week to hold a makeup Masterclass.

The 36-year-old star teased her upcoming international trip - her first since she was robbed at gunpoint in Paris last year - with some Snapchats on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...connection-jewellery-heist.html#ixzz4VKG9A23M


----------



## dell

So what are we looking at?? The boobs? The Hermes bag? The amount of make up brushes it takes to make her look human?... I'm confused


----------



## Yoshi1296

dell said:


> So what are we looking at?? The boobs? The Hermes bag? The amount of make up brushes it takes to make her look human?... I'm confused



I've been staring at Mario, her makeup artist, he's kinda cute.


----------



## Oryx816

Yoshi1296 said:


> I've been staring at Mario, her makeup artist, he's kinda cute.



Hmmmm....could be if he lost the cap and soul patch.  He should use those brushes to fill in the mustache a bit too.


----------



## White Orchid

Despite being supposedly robbed at gunpoint, there she is flaunting her bag _*_again*.  Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

@mkr don't feel bad and from my part, you don't need to apologise. Now that her story is getting some credibility, she will start selling exclusive interviews on Ellen`s or her mom's show. let's not forget a 3 part KUWK special and a whole chapter in her autobiography (one day) and will cash millions of $$$ for that. I believe that should be enough compensation for her traumatic "pain and suffering"

And that Morticia look is just awful!

Feeling catty today and had to bi$h up. You're welcome


----------



## kemilia

dell said:


> So what are we looking at?? The boobs? The Hermes bag? The amount of make up brushes it takes to make her look human?... I'm confused


That is a whole lotta brushes!


----------



## Compass Rose

dell said:


> So what are we looking at?? The boobs? The Hermes bag? The amount of make up brushes it takes to make her look human?... I'm confused


Makes you want to have all of it, doesn't it?


----------



## Oryx816

Compass Rose said:


> Makes you want to have all of it, doesn't it?



Uh, no, just the bag for me, thanks!  I will leave the boobs to the less endowed.


----------



## mkr

kemilia said:


> That is a whole lotta brushes!


Now remember, she needs that many.  He has to put makeup on her butt and hoohoo.


----------



## dell

mkr said:


> Now remember, she needs that many.  He has to put makeup on her butt and hoohoo.



[emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her boobs look good.

Mario is a professional MUA, they tend to have a million brushes.


----------



## Jayne1

dell said:


> So what are we looking at?? The boobs? The Hermes bag? The amount of make up brushes it takes to make her look human?... I'm confused


The brushes, definitely the brushes.  lol


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Hmmmm....could be if he lost the cap and soul patch.  He should use those brushes to fill in the mustache a bit too.


That's a cap?  Wow, it's tiny, isn't it.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Despite being supposedly robbed at gunpoint, there she is flaunting her bag _*_again*.  Stupid is as stupid does.


Hi buddy 

Ok, BTT.


----------



## mkr

Stalker


----------



## Deco

More like tween fangirl with a driver's license.


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Ok, BTT.
> 
> View attachment 3570540


Noooooo!  There can only ever be one White Orchid!!!


----------



## kemilia

mkr said:


> Now remember, she needs that many.  He has to put makeup on her butt and hoohoo.


I hope he keeps the hoohoo/butt brushes separate from the facial ones.!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Now remember, she needs that many.  He has to put makeup on her butt and hoohoo.


With one of these


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> With one of these


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> With one of these


 Dead!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> With one of these


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and husband Kanye West continued their show of unity as they stepped out for a sushi date in Beverly Hills on Monday night.

Low-key Kim, 36, made sure that all eyes were on her as she exited the eatery wearing a pair of very unusual jeans which had lace see-through panels.

The outing comes after it has emerged that 17 people have been arrested over the £8.5million armed robbery which took place in Paris on October 3.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-continue-unity.html#ixzz4VOvqMvIa


----------



## mkr

Gypsies, tramps and thieves...


----------



## redney

Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha! Ahhhhahahahhahahahahahaha! 

"SHOW OF UNITY"

Hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahah! Ahhhahahahahahahahahhahahahahaaa!!!


----------



## berrydiva

She seems to have no idea who she wants to be...


----------



## codegirl

*Kim Kardashian’s Paris Limo Driver Arrested in Connection to Robbery: Report*

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/kim...n-connection-to-robbery-report-152331417.html

Police are investigating whether Kim Kardashian’s robbery was an inside job. One of the 17 suspects arrested in connection with the heist works for the limo company that the Kardashian-Jenner family regularly used during trips to Paris, French newspaper _Le Monde _reports and _Us Weekly _confirms.

According to _Le Monde,_ the chauffeur was the last person to drive the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star before the October 3 incident, where Kardashian, 36, was tied up and gagged by five armed assailants who took an estimated $10 million worth of jewelry, including her new diamond ring from husband Kanye West. Police are trying to determine whether the driver passed information to the thieves.

_[Editor’s note: The Associated Press also confirms the arrest of the driver and his younger brother. The men are identified as Michael Madar, 40, and Gary Madar, 27, who both worked for the same livery company.]_

Per _Le Monde_, the five masked men who entered the reality star’s private residence are among the 17 people arrested on Monday, January 9. DNA discovered on a piece of duct tape used to tie up Kardashian reportedly helped identify one of the five men.

Three people involved are women, and one 72-year-old man, who has been identified in French reports as “Pierre B,” is believed to be involved in organizing the crime. Two of the people in police custody were seen in Antwerp, Belgium, where police think the stolen gems were taken.

Kardashian’s French lawyer, Jean Veil, told France 2 TV (via Reuters) that his client is “very happy, very satisfied and to a certain extent reassured by the efficiency of the French police.”

As previously reported, all 17 people will be held for up to 96 hours before being charged or released. A source told _Us_ that the suspects’ homes are still being searched and evidence is being seized. Prior to the arrests, there were “months of surveillance,” the source added.

The progress in the case comes just days after the TV personality broke her silence about the robbery in an emotional _KUWTK_ promo on January 6. “They’re going to shoot me in the back,” she recalled. “There’s no way out. It makes me so upset to think about it.” Kardashian only  returned to social media earlier this month to share family photos of West and their two kids, North, 3, and Saint, 13 months.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

They both have lost the light in their eyes.


----------



## vuittonGirl

I think I kinda like this sleek jet black hair


----------



## Lounorada

The lower half of her outfit  
She tries so hard to be some sort of 'trend-setter', but fails every time.


----------



## Jayne1

codegirl said:


> *Kim Kardashian’s Paris Limo Driver Arrested in Connection to Robbery: Report*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/kim...n-connection-to-robbery-report-152331417.html
> 
> Police are investigating whether Kim Kardashian’s robbery was an inside job. One of the 17 suspects arrested in connection with the heist works for the limo company that the Kardashian-Jenner family regularly used during trips to Paris, French newspaper _Le Monde _reports and _Us Weekly _confirms.
> 
> According to _Le Monde,_ the chauffeur was the last person to drive the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star before the October 3 incident, where Kardashian, 36, was tied up and gagged by five armed assailants who took an estimated $10 million worth of jewelry, including her new diamond ring from husband Kanye West. Police are trying to determine whether the driver passed information to the thieves.
> 
> _[Editor’s note: The Associated Press also confirms the arrest of the driver and his younger brother. The men are identified as Michael Madar, 40, and Gary Madar, 27, who both worked for the same livery company.]_
> 
> Per _Le Monde_, the five masked men who entered the reality star’s private residence are among the 17 people arrested on Monday, January 9. DNA discovered on a piece of duct tape used to tie up Kardashian reportedly helped identify one of the five men.
> 
> Three people involved are women, and one 72-year-old man, who has been identified in French reports as “Pierre B,” is believed to be involved in organizing the crime. Two of the people in police custody were seen in Antwerp, Belgium, where police think the stolen gems were taken.
> 
> Kardashian’s French lawyer, Jean Veil, told France 2 TV (via Reuters) that his client is “very happy, very satisfied and to a certain extent reassured by the efficiency of the French police.”
> 
> As previously reported, all 17 people will be held for up to 96 hours before being charged or released. A source told _Us_ that the suspects’ homes are still being searched and evidence is being seized. Prior to the arrests, there were “months of surveillance,” the source added.
> 
> The progress in the case comes just days after the TV personality broke her silence about the robbery in an emotional _KUWTK_ promo on January 6. “They’re going to shoot me in the back,” she recalled. “There’s no way out. It makes me so upset to think about it.” Kardashian only  returned to social media earlier this month to share family photos of West and their two kids, North, 3, and Saint, 13 months.


The police did not detain the limo driver, they said he's not considered a suspect.... at least that's what I read.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her skin is orange and she looks like a tool with that lip ring.

They both look fecking miserable.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'm confused reading recent developments.... everyone who doesn't believe the robbery happened thinks the K's set up all these people? Or the French police are in on it? 

I swear I'm not throwing shade I'm just not following


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> She seems to have no idea who she wants to be...


Sure she does. Cleopatra.


----------



## redney

Deco said:


> Sure she does. Cleopatra.


Kleopatra, doll.


----------



## Stansy

She looks like something that escaped from Madame Tussaud´s.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Deco said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Ok, BTT.
> 
> View attachment 3570540



@White Orchid You're becoming  a household name girl! When is your reality show airing so we can start a thread about you and roast you lol?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm confused reading recent developments.... everyone who doesn't believe the robbery happened thinks the K's set up all these people? Or the French police are in on it?
> 
> I swear I'm not throwing shade I'm just not following



I can't believe some people still think it's a set up. She could get in serious, serious trouble if she pulled such a stunt.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So they have already released three people that were detained. Hmm.

On a side note, It is hilarious watching these con artists (Kimye) play people on social media.


----------



## Irishgal

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her skin is orange and she looks like a tool with that lip ring.
> 
> They both look fecking miserable.



I thought lip rings were for really young people and truly avant-garde (not phony I'm trying to look cool types) people.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I can't believe some people still think it's a set up. She could get in serious, serious trouble if she pulled such a stunt.



I believe she was robbed, she's an easy target. I don't think it went down as described. I think people showed up, forced their way in after someone answered the door, asked where the good stuff was and left. I don't think she was bound and gagged and locked up in a closet or bathroom or whatever. I think her security was lax, they knew what she had, knocked on the door and went in and took what they wanted.


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> I thought lip rings were for really young people and truly avant-garde (not phony I'm trying to look cool types) people.


It's even a fake lip ring.  Par for the course if you ask me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The long straight hair needs to go.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It's rather interesting how one by one all these people who were "arrested" are being let go.


----------



## bag-mania

Glitterandstuds said:


> It's rather interesting how one by one all these people who were "arrested" are being let go.



I think we can chalk it up to sloppy reporting by the news media. Those 17 people were detained but were never officially arrested. They were brought in for questioning by the police. Apparently in France you can be held for questioning for up to 96 hours.


----------



## rockhollow

White Orchid said:


> With one of these




that's a corner offence - but love it!


----------



## berrydiva

It has to be difficult to be her age and still not have a sense of your own identity.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian headed off to Dubai on Wednesday, her first international trip following her traumatic Paris robbery in October.

She was pictured at LAX alongside Scott Disick as she prepared to catch her flight to the Middle East.

The 36-year-old star is heading to Dubai to hold a makeup masterclass for paying fans alongside her makeup artist Mario Dedivanovic.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-robbery-three-months-ago.html#ixzz4VVQNG13s


----------



## terebina786

Um it's Mario's master class and she's the model.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate those Yeezy boots she's been wearing. 



terebina786 said:


> Um it's Mario's master class and she's the model.



True but even Mario would have to admit that her being there is a bigger draw than him doing it without her. Most people know him as Kim K's MUA.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian headed off to Dubai on Wednesday, her first international trip following her traumatic Paris robbery in October.
> 
> She was pictured at LAX alongside Scott Disick as she prepared to catch her flight to the Middle East.
> 
> The 36-year-old star is heading to Dubai to hold a makeup masterclass for paying fans alongside her makeup artist Mario Dedivanovic.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-robbery-three-months-ago.html#ixzz4VVQNG13s


These glasses just reminded me that I need to go to the dentist for a teeth cleaning, that's the only nice thing I can say


----------



## berrydiva

She's so corny.


----------



## pixiejenna

When I travel in disguise I always wear a see though top, lip ring, sun glasses that cover half my face, track suit, while carrying my crock birken and goyard tote. It's like we're twinsies 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stansy

These shades look ridiculous.


----------



## clevercat

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian headed off to Dubai on Wednesday, her first international trip following her traumatic Paris robbery in October.
> 
> She was pictured at LAX alongside Scott Disick as she prepared to catch her flight to the Middle East.
> 
> The 36-year-old star is heading to Dubai to hold a makeup masterclass for paying fans alongside her makeup artist Mario Dedivanovic.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-robbery-three-months-ago.html#ixzz4VVQNG13s



Ugliest.sunglasses.ever.
Unless she's taking a welding class during the flight, those atrocities need throwing into the nearest bin. Yuck.


----------



## Singra

Maybe she'd just been to the ophthalmologist. 


Those shades are almost as good as these babies... not quite but almost...


----------



## cdtracing

Singra said:


> Maybe she'd just been to the ophthalmologist.
> 
> 
> Those shades are almost as good as these babies... not quite but almost...
> 
> View attachment 3572142


----------



## Irishgal

This is all I see


----------



## rockhollow

That fake lip ring is just so stupid. I know I've said so already, but was hoping Kimmy would get rid of it.
If she was Kyle's age, I could almost understand, but at her age there I just don't understand.
It looks too small, but I guess that's the look she's going for, showing off how plump her lip is.
It's not working, Kimmy - you just look like a fool.

I wonder how much the poor fools in Dubai are paying for a make-up lesson with Kimmy as the model.
Probably a fortune.
I'm kind of surprised for one of her first big outing, only Scott is out with her - I thought for sure at least Kris would have gone with her for the shopping, and that would also mean Cory, someone to carry the bags.
With Scott having the more clean, sober persona, I guess PA/escort is a good job - I wonder if he draws the line at 'purse carrier'?


----------



## mkr

What happened to all her security?  Is she going to Dubai without security to try to get robbed again since she screwed up the last robbery attempt?


----------



## terebina786

rockhollow said:


> That fake lip ring is just so stupid. I know I've said so already, but was hoping Kimmy would get rid of it.
> If she was Kyle's age, I could almost understand, but at her age there I just don't understand.
> It looks too small, but I guess that's the look she's going for, showing off how plump her lip is.
> It's not working, Kimmy - you just look like a fool.
> 
> *I wonder how much the poor fools in Dubai are paying for a make-up lesson with Kimmy as the model.
> Probably a fortune.*
> I'm kind of surprised for one of her first big outing, only Scott is out with her - I thought for sure at least Kris would have gone with her for the shopping, and that would also mean Cory, someone to carry the bags.
> With Scott having the more clean, sober persona, I guess PA/escort is a good job - I wonder if he draws the line at 'purse carrier'?



I've heard it is expensive but also worth it.  
It's like the one thing that Kim's affiliated with that's actually worth attending if you're into makeup and the sort.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> What happened to all her security?  Is she going to Dubai without security to try to get robbed again since she screwed up the last robbery attempt?


LOL! Ain't no one in Dubai trying to rob her...  There are far more people there that are worth robbing.  Plus its one of the last places on earth someone would try something that stupid, which also makes it one of the safest. One of the benefits of Sharia law.


----------



## ReginaGeorge

She's starting to look like swedish singer Loreen who won the Eurovision Song Contest with "Euphoria". 

Picture:
http://i65.tinypic.com/b82r2d.jpg


----------



## bag-mania

*FIRST ROBBERY SUSPECTS CHARGED*





The first suspects in Kim Kardashian's robbery case have been officially charged.

French authorities pressed charges against 4 men Thursday in connection to the case ... one being a 63-year-old man ID'd only as *Yunice A*.

Yunice is reportedly facing charges of armed robbery in an organized gang, kidnapping and criminal association. Cops have also requested he stay locked up in their custody for the time being. The others are facing complicity charges.

These are the first of 17 men arrested in connection to the crime who have been formally charged.

http://www.tmz.com/2017/01/12/kim-kardashian-first-robbery-suspect-charged/


----------



## mkr

Is that her wax figure at Madam's?


----------



## GoGlam

*Awaits theories that Kim/Kris paid these guys to rob her and plan to get caught*


----------



## chowlover2

I think ET said the classes in Dubai were $1500 or $1600 and they were sold out. No idea how many people could attend the class.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> What happened to all her security?  Is she going to Dubai without security to try to get robbed again since she screwed up the last robbery attempt?


Nah. She has a new game plan. The black croc B is actually fake plastic and all her jewels are from QVC. She'll use this as her spring board to starting her own fake jewel line to hock on QVC/HSN.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> That fake lip ring is just so stupid. I know I've said so already, but was hoping Kimmy would get rid of it.
> If she was Kyle's age, I could almost understand, but at her age there I just don't understand.
> It looks too small, but I guess that's the look she's going for, showing off how plump her lip is.
> It's not working, Kimmy - you just look like a fool.
> 
> I wonder how much the poor fools in Dubai are paying for a make-up lesson with Kimmy as the model.
> Probably a fortune.
> I'm kind of surprised for one of her first big outing, only Scott is out with her - I thought for sure at least Kris would have gone with her for the shopping, and that would also mean Cory, someone to carry the bags.
> With Scott having the more clean, sober persona, I guess PA/escort is a good job - I wonder if he draws the line at 'purse carrier'?


I think as long as the bag is designer he'll be more than happy to carry it. Now if it's say a contemporary designer or a no name brand that's where he draws the line. Lord D!ck has standards ya'll.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

So you're saying that she is going all the way to Dubai for some Make Up classes worth 1500-1600$ pp?  Does "body painting" for a Sheikh or two falls under those classes?


----------



## redney

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> So you're saying that she is going all the way to Dubai for some Make Up classes worth 1500-1600$ pp?  Does "body painting" for a Sheikh or two falls under those classes?


Exactly. PMK wouldn't let her go unless there's a much bigger payout.


----------



## terebina786

She probably gets a cut of the profits for being Mario's model.  The VIP tickets (the $1500) are all sold out.


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> She probably gets a cut of the profits for being Mario's model.  The VIP tickets (the $1500) are all sold out.


Not probably. Definitely. PMK isn't going to send out her original Ka$h Kow without getting the highest pay out.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> She probably gets a cut of the profits for being Mario's model.  The VIP tickets (the $1500) are all sold out.


She might also be some sheik's escort.

Remember that episode where she was an escort for some milionaire oaf?  I can't believe they put that on the show.  Then they wonder why people say they have no morals.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

This strongly comes to mind:   LOL

The original scene included this before The K's probably "sued" the movie 



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Sacha-Baron-Cohen-wont-accept-rubies-sex.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Being VIP does not mean what it used to.

Fans waited hours to secure the best spots at Kim Kardashian's Masterclass in Dubai on Friday.

With VIP seats at the makeup seminar on a first come, first served basis, Middle Eastern fans were not taking any chances, lining up around the venue to try to get as close to the 36-year-old as possible.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...idekick-Scott-Disick-Dubai.html#ixzz4VgXgVbJG


----------



## zen1965

I am glad she put real effort towards her clothes.


----------



## mkr

zen1965 said:


> I am glad she put real effort towards her clothes.


And what happened to her tiny waist?

Ugh that wig is fugly.  I don't understand. It's a makeup class and she is the model.  But she has makeup on already.  Did she wash it all off before he started?


----------



## zen1965

Those jeans do ABSOLUTELY nothing for her. They make her look as stumpy and squat as a garden gnome.


----------



## redney

Did she mess with her lips. Again.


----------



## V0N1B2

redney said:


> Did she mess with her lips. Again.


That wasn't a question, was it doll?


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> That wasn't a question, was it doll?


 Definitely not a question.


----------



## Jayne1

Someone idolizes Kim...


----------



## mkr

Is she getting the wonky eye?


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess this trip is why she brought back her long extensions. Going back to her early 2000's look.

ITA with you dolls wtf going to a make-up tutorial class in a full face of make up?!?

Her jeans look awful on her. Definitely not something to be worn to a class type of event imo.


----------



## lallybelle

So is this a makeup class in how to get that special plastic glow?


----------



## Jayne1

The baggy jeans are hiding the changing butt. We can't see a proper outline. Also, we're focusing on the hair or the rips in the fabric. 

I'm still waiting to see if she corrected the butt somewhat. She'll keep it huge, but not deformed.


----------



## Sasha2012

pixiejenna said:


> I guess this trip is why she brought back her long extensions. Going back to her early 2000's look.
> 
> ITA with you dolls wtf going to a make-up tutorial class in a full face of make up?!?
> 
> Her jeans look awful on her. Definitely not something to be worn to a class type of event imo.


She arrived with no make up on.














She look better with less make up, similar to when she was a teenager. If only she hadn't messed with her nose. She had a beautiful smile.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was about to say that the pics of her with a full face are after the class; a meet and greet was included in the VIP package. 

The jeans would look better as shorts, IMO but I think she's dressed appropriately. If she dressed up in full costume y'all would say she's doing too much.


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I was about to say that the pics of her with a full face are after the class; a meet and greet was included in the VIP package.
> 
> The jeans would look better as shorts, IMO but I think she's dressed appropriately. If she dressed up in full costume y'all would say she's doing too much.



we are a tough bunch


----------



## kemilia

Her boobs are looking smaller in these pics. 
And I also don't think the raggedy jeans was a good look, nice fitting black jeans would have been ok and they always make you look slimmer.


----------



## Aimee3

Wouldn't they still be bandaged if she had work done after the pics from the xmas party where they looked enormous?


----------



## berrydiva

I kind of like those jeans but I don't like how she styled them....maybe it's the shoes she's wearing.


----------



## buzzytoes

That pic of her with "no makeup" on is not a bare face. She has huge brown circles under eyes and those are nowhere to be seen. Unless all the filler has somehow done away with them.


----------



## Fran0421

Jayne1 said:


> Someone idolizes Kim...


 Is it just me but she is looking older in those pics?


----------



## rockhollow

We are a tough crowd - that being said:

Those baggy torn jeans are no. There is nothing flattering about them.
As much as I badmouth her, that fan, standing beside her, looking like a little Kim, looked like she was having a 'dream come true' moment - there are real, real fans - baffles me.
Takes all kinds.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I was about to say that the pics of her with a full face are after the class; a meet and greet was included in the VIP package.
> 
> The jeans would look better as shorts, IMO but I think she's dressed appropriately. If she dressed up in full costume y'all would say she's doing too much.



I think they would be better as shorts as well. You forever criticizing what people post on here about this family lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

rockhollow said:


> We are a tough crowd - that being said:
> 
> Those baggy torn jeans are no. There is nothing flattering about them.
> As much as I badmouth her, that fan, standing beside her, looking like a little Kim, looked like she was having a 'dream come true' moment - there are real, real fans - baffles me.
> Takes all kinds.



Truly baffling, like the other pic above said "I met my two idols" Mario I understand but what does Kim have to Idolize?


----------



## terebina786

I kinda like the jeans. I have to find out what bra or tanks she wears to give the illusion of going braless but no visible nipples.


----------



## poopsie

For those who like the jeans a visit to one's nearest thrift store should suffice


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Glitterandstuds said:


> I think they would be better as shorts as well. You forever criticizing what people post on here about this family lol



Hmm, we are on a discussion board, right? Or maybe I should only post when I'm in full agreement with the group/clique, is that how it's supposed to work?






Girl, y'all funny.


----------



## saira1214

terebina786 said:


> I kinda like the jeans. I have to find out what bra or tanks she wears to give the illusion of going braless but no visible nipples.



+1 on the undergarment.


----------



## cdtracing

terebina786 said:


> I kinda like the jeans. I have to find out what bra or tanks she wears to give the illusion of going braless but no visible nipples.


She probably wears those nipple covers that hide them.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> She probably wears those nipple covers that hide them.


Kim?  Purposely cover her nipples?


----------



## terebina786

cdtracing said:


> She probably wears those nipple covers that hide them.



I've tried them... they don't work under fitted white tops.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Kim?  Purposely cover her nipples?


Well...maybe just in Dubai.  Normally, she puts them out there for all to see.


----------



## cdtracing

terebina786 said:


> I've tried them... they don't work under fitted white tops.


I never tried them.  I have old boobs that sag so I only go braless around the house.


----------



## mkr




----------



## Sasha2012

She's officially back at work, with a whirlwind tour of Dubai.

And Kim Kardashian was certainly working it as she strutted her stuff in a form fitting white dress on Saturday.

The reality star's outfit had long sleeves and a very high neckline in deference to the local custom in the conservative United Arab Emirates nation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-form-fitting-white-dress.html#ixzz4Vrs21dUG


----------



## Deco

Thigh tourniquet


----------



## Sasha2012

It's the type of scene which greats Britain's Kate Middleton wherever she goes.

But it was Kim Kardashian's turn to get the princess treatment as she received a royal welcome in Dubai on Sunday.

In scenes reminiscent of the Duchess of Cambridge on tour, the reality star had a flower crown and garland placed around her neck after touring a music facility for children.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-gets-royal-welcome-Dubai.html#ixzz4VruH3iru


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I've tried them... they don't work under fitted white tops.


I don't go braless often because my boobs are just too big but on the few occasions I have, I've used the braza self adhesive bra. They don't work for me to support, only really to cover your nipples but because it's so thin, it's flush and not noticable. Typically, I have a pretty fitted top when I'm braless so it gives enough support and the pasties work to hide nipple if the top is white.


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like she's still got the big Azz.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hmm, we are on a discussion board, right? Or maybe I should only post when I'm in full agreement with the group/clique, is that how it's supposed to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, y'all funny.


I dont know how folks do it...I honestly can't let that much negativity come from me over a person I don't know and who has no impact on my life.


----------



## Sasha2012

She took a break from the spotlight to recuperate after being robbed at gunpoint in a terrifying heist.

But Kim Kardashian was back to her old self again as she posed for a photoshoot while on a trip to Dubai.

Sitting astride a buggy, posing with a falcon on her hand, and confidently giving the camera her best angles, this was the Kim of old.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lcon-Dubai-modelling-shoot.html#ixzz4VrvHeqhY


----------



## cdtracing

She looks ridiculous.


----------



## mkr

What exactly is this supposed to be?


----------



## V0N1B2

She just can't stop taking pictures of herself even when photographers are taking her picture.
Help me understand this.


----------



## zen1965

In deference to the local custom???
I swear The Daily Mail will drive me into lunacy one day. That dress barely covered her still monstrous butt, you pseudo-journo knuckleheads.


----------



## V0N1B2

It's obvious what the horse thought of it all.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> It's obvious what the horse thought of it all.



Smartest one in the bunch!!!


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Sade t-shirt is nice, Kim better recognize a queen. I want to know why she insists on tucking her shirt into these sweatpants, it's not cute.

Those Yeezy boots are fu-gly, she loves to wear a shoe into the ground but surely she can do better than that. I want her to do something with that hair. Put in a French braid, a ponytail, low bun...something. Just do something with it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This is cute. Saint def has Kim's crying face, lol. North is looking at him like "It's not that deep,fam"


----------



## redney

Is it cold in the Dubai desert?


----------



## twinkle.tink

I like the white dress...that's all I got.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She's officially back at work, with a whirlwind tour of Dubai.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was certainly working it as she strutted her stuff in a form fitting white dress on Saturday.
> 
> The reality star's outfit had long sleeves and a very high neckline in deference to the local custom in the conservative United Arab Emirates nation.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-form-fitting-white-dress.html#ixzz4Vrs21dUG


I didn't know that calves could get muffin tops ;(


----------



## Jayne1

The first photo is Kim from the other day.  It's from TMZ. The other photos show her old butt from 2016.

Do you think she made it smaller and is wearing butt pads to make it large and round? It certainly seems less deformed.


----------



## terebina786

redney said:


> Is it cold in the Dubai desert?



It can get chilly sometimes. Last time I was there around this time I had to buy a coat for the evenings.


I'm starting to believe that poster that said she's tried reducing her butt but it can't be done.  Because for sure if I were her, I would've taken that hiatus to correct that monstrosity.


----------



## Sandi.el

Jayne1 said:


> The first photo is Kim from the other day.  It's from TMZ. The other photos show her old butt from 2016.
> 
> Do you think she made it smaller and is wearing butt pads to make it large and round? It certainly seems less deformed.
> 
> View attachment 3575796
> View attachment 3575797
> View attachment 3575798



Her butt looks better .

She def had a blacc chyna bum. Especially in that last photo in white. It's a monstrosity


----------



## VONA

i'm laughing for 10 minutes, this are so funny pictures


----------



## millivanilli

Sasha2012 said:


> After returning to social media looks like this star is back to business as well.
> 
> Kim Kardashian made a rare public appearance to have a lunch meeting at the Hotel Bel-Air.
> 
> The 36-year-old has largely restricted her public outings to a quick dash for ice cream, to support her husband and a festive family party since her robbery and Kanye West's mental health crisis.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-lunch-Hotel-Bel-Air.html#ixzz4UqNOlGhl



amazing what those tiny dogs seen with the Kardashians can do to a trouser.


----------



## myown

redney said:


> Is it cold in the Dubai desert?


I was in Dubai last March and it was freaking hot in the dessert.


----------



## Singra

Jayne1 said:


> The first photo is Kim from the other day.  It's from TMZ. The other photos show her old butt from 2016.
> 
> Do you think she made it smaller and is wearing butt pads to make it large and round? It certainly seems less deformed.
> View attachment 3575796
> View attachment 3575797
> View attachment 3575798


Are any of those older pics photoshopped? the last one looks a bit odd.




millivanilli said:


> amazing what those tiny dogs seen with the Kardashians can do to a trouser.


LOL... Vicious little beasts and so inconsiderate to tear apart a perfectly good pair of jeans.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> I was in Dubai last March and it was freaking hot in the dessert.



January temperatures there are really different from temps in March, though.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

She def got the "mommy make-over" package; tummy tuck, boobs lift, lipo and probably vag rejuvenation. That nose job is probably a bonus

That being said, her body looks younger and tighter, more like her younger sister/competition.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hmm, we are on a discussion board, right? Or maybe I should only post when I'm in full agreement with the group/clique, is that how it's supposed to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, y'all funny.



Nah you post whatever you like etc..etc...you just always seem so sensitive when it comes to this family, sometimes I honestly think you are offended lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jayne1 said:


> The first photo is Kim from the other day.  It's from TMZ. The other photos show her old butt from 2016.
> 
> Do you think she made it smaller and is wearing butt pads to make it large and round? It certainly seems less deformed.
> 
> View attachment 3575796
> View attachment 3575797
> View attachment 3575798



good lord that third pic is all kinds of a disaster


----------



## roxaana

Babydoll Chanel said:


> January temperatures there are really different from temps in March, though.



I was there last January and I had a hoodie on & it was ok.  It is definitely not cold enough for a huge (hopefully faux) fur coat!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I bet she's there to find a billionaire sheik to replace Kanye...lol


----------



## WishList986

roxaana said:


> I was there last January and I had a hoodie on & it was ok.  It is definitely not cold enough for a huge (hopefully faux) fur coat!


She wears furs in Los Angeles, clearly it doesn't matter what the temp is


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Glitterandstuds said:


> Nah you post whatever you like etc..etc...you just always seem so sensitive when it comes to this family, sometimes I honestly think you are offended lol



 Again, y'all funny...AF. 

I see a whole lot of sensitivity running all up and thru this thread and it's surely not coming from me. Folks stay all in their fee fees in here and yet, I'm the sensitive one?






However if my _sensitivity_ bothers you, feel free to put me on ignore and move around


----------



## Lounorada

All those pictures from Dubai are comical, a group of try-hard fools.
Kim's body looks the same to me as it did before the robbery, I see no difference.
Her a$$ might look slightly smaller, but that's most likely because Brian Prahl is there on hand to photoshop her pics to make her look how she _thinks_ she looks.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

WishList986 said:


> She wears furs in Los Angeles, clearly it doesn't matter what the temp is



LA & Dubai are two different heats, I would die in Dubai if I wore fur to the dessert. The thought alone makes me hot lol


----------



## Stephanie***

I hope there will be a episode of that Dubai trip! I LOVE Dubai!


----------



## LemonDrop

I googled the current temp in Dubai. it's basically in the 70s f 23c


----------



## Sasha2012

Thanks to reality stardom and marriage to a certain rapper, Kim Kardashian has one of the planet's most photographed faces.

But in case you have forgotten, Kanye West isn't the only musician in the family, with Kim also once trying her hand at singing - producing a track called Jam, complete with a raunchy music video.

And the 2011 song was unearthed over the weekend, providing the soundtrack as the mother-of-two met with children at a pediatric centre in Dubai.

During her visit Kim also went from room to room to meet the children personally and take a series of selfies.

And she got stuck in with the day's routine as she helped the children participate in boxing lessons and joined them with a spot of hula hooping.

There was also a gift exchange with the teens handing her portraits they had drawn of her.

They also gave her with an embroidered black abaya - a traditional long sleeved gown which is worn over a woman's clothes when outside her home in the United Arab Emirates.

Still wearing her Sade shirt, with a thick fur coat on top, Kim looked exhausted following her busy trip.

She hid her make-up free face behind thick shades, as she made her way through the airport back home in the U.S.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-dances-track-Jam.html#ixzz4VyDCqscq


----------



## berrydiva

Those jeans look better cuffed. I want to see the video of her dancing....she so uptight and has no rhythm....I'm sure it's lols.


----------



## mkr

Jam.  That was so awful.


----------



## cdtracing

LemonDrop said:


> I googled the current temp in Dubai. it's basically in the 70s f 23c


What moron wears a fur coat in temps in the 70's????


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jayne1 said:


> The first photo is Kim from the other day.  It's from TMZ. The other photos show her old butt from 2016.
> 
> Do you think she made it smaller and is wearing butt pads to make it large and round? It certainly seems less deformed.
> 
> View attachment 3575796
> View attachment 3575797
> View attachment 3575798



Wow, what is going on with her rear end in those pictures? Especially the third one...eek...that is so unattractive!!


----------



## Singra

I don't like calf length boots over jeans like those guys in the photos... don't know why just can't stand it. 

The t-shirts with Kim K's face don't help the dork factor.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> What exactly is this supposed to be?


I haven't a clue!


----------



## VickyB

These Dubai pics are so odd! The settings , the people.....all that's missing is a Borat cameo.


----------



## Sasha2012

The siblings are separated by 15 years of age.

But that didn't stop Kim Kardashian, 36, and sister Kendall Jenner, 21, from dressing alike as they headed to the set of Ocean's Eight in New York City on Monday night.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars mirrored each other's sexy look as they both stepped out in sheer lace gowns for their big-screen cameo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-don-matching-sheer-gowns.html#ixzz4Vzz1ftKp


----------



## VickyB

I'd think by now that Kim had wised up to the fact that she should never be photographed with Kendull.


----------



## Lodpah

So over the top.


----------



## arnott

Kim's face is looking rough in the pics where she's wearing the Yeti jacket.


----------



## Stansy

What has been seen cannot be unseen...


----------



## Jikena

To be honest, I've always thought Kim was so pretty, even after all the PS and even when her face started looking weird. I was blinded lol but with these last pics... She's definitely not pretty anymore. Not that she's ugly but she's gone way too far. Sad.


----------



## Singra

^ For a long time I also thought she was attractive but now I don't know.

I think it's because she's slowly been erasing the individuality for her face. Now she's looking like those computer generated pics of what the perfect face is supposed to look like.... which is to say lifeless, bland and more than a little creepy.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian headed off to Dubai on Wednesday, her first international trip following her traumatic Paris robbery in October.
> 
> She was pictured at LAX alongside Scott Disick as she prepared to catch her flight to the Middle East.
> 
> The 36-year-old star is heading to Dubai to hold a makeup masterclass for paying fans alongside her makeup artist Mario Dedivanovic.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-robbery-three-months-ago.html#ixzz4VVQNG13s




Those sunglasses look like the protective eyewear they give you after having LASIK.

(I'm still afraid to do that. I'll stick to contacts/glasses, thanks.)


----------



## Aimee3

The lace on Kim's dress...tacky!  It's like 2 arrows pointing to her vajayjay.  Enough!


----------



## gillianna

The Paris robbery drama must be gone now and Kim has proven she is back to her old self and can come back with the half naked pictures.  It must have been killing her to stay dressed for a few weeks in pap photos.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Did they do a staged pap walk on their way to a movie set?


----------



## LavenderIce

I heard the movie was recreating the Met Ball so I'm guessing their appearance is for that scene.


----------



## pukasonqo

cdtracing said:


> What moron wears a fur coat in temps in the 70's????



kimbo


----------



## Deco

y'all remember my prediction about the crotchless catsuit?  getting close.


----------



## afsweet

Jikena said:


> To be honest, I've always thought Kim was so pretty, even after all the PS and even when her face started looking weird. I was blinded lol but with these last pics... She's definitely not pretty anymore. Not that she's ugly but she's gone way too far. Sad.



kim's original face wasn't all that attractive, but with PS she was looking great for awhile. then she took it too far and made too many tweaks. she's not ugly by any means, but she just looks very plastic. i'd rather be fake pretty than naturally ugly though lol. her body on the other hand looks disastrous...


----------



## White Orchid

If you've ever wondered what a Yeti looks like in bridal attire.



Sasha2012 said:


> The siblings are separated by 15 years of age.
> 
> But that didn't stop Kim Kardashian, 36, and sister Kendall Jenner, 21, from dressing alike as they headed to the set of Ocean's Eight in New York City on Monday night.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars mirrored each other's sexy look as they both stepped out in sheer lace gowns for their big-screen cameo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-don-matching-sheer-gowns.html#ixzz4Vzz1ftKp


----------



## cdtracing

Singra said:


> ^ For a long time I also thought she was attractive but now I don't know.
> 
> I think it's because she's slowly been erasing the individuality for her face. Now *she's looking like those computer generated pics of what the perfect face is supposed to look like.... which is to say lifeless, bland and more than a little creepy*.



Bingo!!!!  Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Aimee3 said:


> The lace on Kim's dress...tacky!  It's like 2 arrows pointing to her vajayjay.  Enough!


The seam in her nude Spanx undergarment doesn't help either. 



Deco said:


> y'all remember my prediction about the crotchless catsuit?  getting close.



Give her time....she's almost there!


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> If you've ever wondered what a Yeti looks like in bridal attire.


 Dead!!


----------



## Lounorada

They're going to appear in 'Ocean's Eight'?









Well, there's that movie tarnished before I even get to see it... or before it's even finished filming.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was busy filming her glamorous cameo for the upcoming Ocean's Eight movie on Monday night.

But Kim Kardashian kept it relatively low key as she headed out to a meeting solo in New York the next day.

The 36-year-old star wore a casual white t-shirt and sweatpants but dressed up the look with snakeskin boots and a luxurious brown fur coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-dons-brown-fur-coat-NYC.html#ixzz4W5hsSMay


----------



## Singra

I have to admit I don't get the baggy sweatpants with heels trend right now.

Don't get me wrong I love wearing sweatpants but... No matter what you're never going to get around the fact that they're still sweatpants and where you have sweatpants bagginess eventually ensues.


----------



## myown

roxaana said:


> I was there last January and I had a hoodie on & it was ok.  It is definitely not cold enough for a huge (hopefully faux) fur coat!


I think if it´s cold or warm depends on where you are coming from. 
I remember I was in Sweden in August and it was super cold and I wore many layers while Swedish people went in shorts and t-shirts. or floridan winter is Summer to me, while it´s winter-coat-cold for Floridians. 

but in KimKs kase I think the (faux) fur koat is for fashion


----------



## myown

LemonDrop said:


> I googled the current temp in Dubai. it's basically in the 70s f 23c


which is far from fur coat weather


----------



## White Orchid

Singra said:


> I have to admit I don't get the baggy sweatpants with heels trend right now.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love wearing sweatpants but... No matter what you're never going to get around the fact that they're still sweatpants and where you have sweatpants bagginess eventually ensues.


Cosigned.


----------



## mkr

Is her wig starting to look greasy?


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> I have to admit I don't get the baggy sweatpants with heels trend right now.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love wearing sweatpants but... No matter what you're never going to get around the fact that they're still sweatpants and where you have sweatpants bagginess eventually ensues.


Do you wear sweatpants for function or fashion? I was going to ask, what footwear do you wear with sweatpants but I just realized that I don't wear sweatpants for function but for fashion. I'm not a super fan of the heels and joggers either but can't think of what else looks good with them other than a pair of fashion sneakers like Dunks, for example.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Again, y'all funny...AF.
> 
> I see a whole lot of sensitivity running all up and thru this thread and it's surely not coming from me. Folks stay all in their fee fees in here and yet, I'm the sensitive one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However if my _sensitivity_ bothers you, feel free to put me on ignore and move around




No way I think it's cute. I like to see super fans get rattled by stuff in this thread


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jikena said:


> To be honest, I've always thought Kim was so pretty, even after all the PS and even when her face started looking weird. I was blinded lol but with these last pics... She's definitely not pretty anymore. Not that she's ugly but she's gone way too far. Sad.



Agree! She has no life left in her face


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Glitterandstuds said:


> No way I think it's cute. I like to see super fans get rattled by stuff in this thread



So if you aren't a Bashing Betty, then you're a superfan?? Chile, that narrative is tired, stale, ashy, redundant,etc...do better. 

Anyway, I'm done. Stay bothered and stop quoting me, please.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well she changed her shoes, they're still ugly but they're better than the super ugly Yeezy boots she's been wearing.


----------



## TC1

I read online that her Oceans Eight cameo is about a jewelry heist.


----------



## WishList986

Never would I have thought that these would be the 'trends' of 2017


----------



## summer2815

Her last outfit isn't all that bad.  It's one of her better ones.


----------



## redney

PMK needs to put her back into hiding.


----------



## rockhollow

I think sweat pants always belong with sneakers or flats at least. I don't think they look dressy when you pair them with high heeled shoes or boots.
And then to add that large fur coat - ummm - NO!
Especially when you (Kimmy) know you are going out to be photoed.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So if you aren't a Bashing Betty, then you're a superfan?? Chile, that narrative is tired, stale, ashy, redundant,etc...do better.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done. Stay bothered and stop quoting me, please.



No one is bothered, I'm more amused at how you go to bat for this family, simple as that. It's cute


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm getting tired of seeing this wig on her all the time. Take it back to your circa 2009-2011 weave, Kimbo.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Looks like she's still got the big Azz.


It's a pity she didn't get the but reduction everyone was speculating about. Except for her silly caboose she looks quite good.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> It's a pity she didn't get the but reduction everyone was speculating about. Except for her silly caboose she looks quite good.


As said before, it can't be fixed....she's stuck with it apparently. Someone either broke it down here or maybe I read it elsewhere but getting rid of it is unlikely. Plus, Kanye likes it so she's not getting rid of it.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> As said before, it can't be fixed....she's stuck with it apparently. Someone either broke it down here or maybe I read it elsewhere but getting rid of it is unlikely. Plus, Kanye likes it so she's not getting rid of it.


I continue to find it had to believe that with all the miracles of modern PS there is absolutely no method, nothing at all, that could reverse this process. Odd! As far as Kanye liking it-well there's no accounting for taste.​


----------



## mkr

TC1 said:


> I read online that her Oceans Eight cameo is about a jewelry heist.


I guess art does imitate life...


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> As said before, it can't be fixed....she's stuck with it apparently. Someone either broke it down here or maybe I read it elsewhere but getting rid of it is unlikely. Plus, Kanye likes it so she's not getting rid of it.



It does look like it's been rounded off or something.  It looks better.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> It does look like it's been rounded off or something.  It looks better.


That mess looks the same...don't know what you're seeing. lol


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> I continue to find it had to believe that with all the miracles of modern PS there is absolutely no method, nothing at all, that could reverse this process. Odd! As far as Kanye liking it-well there's no accounting for taste.​


IIRC, someone with more understanding posted many pages back that because it's fat and not implants, she runs the risk of it being even more deformed by trying to fix it...I felt the same as you but if you go on some sites, like realself, where people discuss their procedures seems like there are people with botched jobs that can only be fixed to a certain degree.  Plus, I'm wondering if that has now become a fat deposit for her body.


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> The siblings are separated by 15 years of age.
> 
> But that didn't stop Kim Kardashian, 36, and sister Kendall Jenner, 21, from dressing alike as they headed to the set of Ocean's Eight in New York City on Monday night.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars mirrored each other's sexy look as they both stepped out in sheer lace gowns for their big-screen cameo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-don-matching-sheer-gowns.html#ixzz4Vzz1ftKp


Dang Kim is wearing stockings with open toed shoes?


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> The first photo is Kim from the other day.  It's from TMZ. The other photos show her old butt from 2016.
> 
> Do you think she made it smaller and is wearing butt pads to make it large and round? It certainly seems less deformed.
> 
> View attachment 3575796
> View attachment 3575797
> View attachment 3575798


Don't you think the first picture looks better/smoother?  It's still huge but something's changed.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Don't you think the first picture looks better/smoother?  It's still huge but something's changed.


I thought so, but someone said it could just be photoshop.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> IIRC, someone with more understanding posted many pages back that because it's fat and not implants, she runs the risk of it being even more deformed by trying to fix it...I felt the same as you but if you go on some sites, like realself, where people discuss their procedures seems like there are people with botched jobs that can only be fixed to a certain degree.  Plus, I'm wondering if that has now become a fat deposit for her body.


If they do liposuction which is the removal of fat from various areas of the body would this not fall into that category. It's also true that if you have a tendency to put on weight in specific areas of your body that could now have become her body's 'fat dumping' area. So part of this 'problem' could be natural.;


----------



## Sasha2012

They are stronger than ever after a strenuous few months that included a robbery at gunpoint and a mental health breakdown that led to hospitalization.

And on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West enjoyed a lunch date at Hugo's in Agoura Hills as Kim's sister Kourtney Kardashian joined the couple.

The 36-year-old reality star and her 39-year-old beau wore matching light blue denim for the casual outing as they headed into the eatery together flanked by their videographers who were filming them for Keeping Up With the Kardashians.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-lunch-date.html#ixzz4WAgOvSSh


----------



## poopsie

OMG was that last photo _really_  necessary


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> They are stronger than ever after a strenuous few months that included a robbery at gunpoint and a mental health breakdown that led to hospitalization.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West enjoyed a lunch date at Hugo's in Agoura Hills as Kim's sister Kourtney Kardashian joined the couple.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star and her 39-year-old beau wore matching light blue denim for the casual outing as they headed into the eatery together flanked by their videographers who were filming them for Keeping Up With the Kardashians.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-lunch-date.html#ixzz4WAgOvSSh



That a$$ can still be seen from space.


----------



## Irishgal

There would never be any reason for paps to be hanging out in Agoura Hills so if anyone needs more proof that they call the paps here it is.


----------



## mkr

Flannel?  She's a country girl now...yee haw


----------



## StopHammertime

Still going with the lip ring I see.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Irishgal said:


> There would never be any reason for paps to be hanging out in Agoura Hills so if anyone needs more proof that they call the paps here it is.


So true. That parking lot is hard enough to park in without all of their trucks etc.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Im beginning to wonder if that is one of her only pairs of shoes.... And that lip ring is pretty odd looking on her.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Ugh. She should have stopped her facial procedures during the Kris Humphreys days. IMHO, she was gorgeous then. But now... she's looking older than early 30s years (which is not even old, don't get me wrong) [emoji58] def not the desired result after getting procedures (looking older, when the intent is usually to look younger).

Edit: mid-30's. For some reason, I thought she was 32 or something like that. [emoji854] I read too much celeb gossip and I must be getting these K'smixed up [emoji854] whoopsie!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Flannel?  She's a country girl now...yee haw


----------



## cdtracing

Kanye still looks zoned out on meds.


----------



## redney

Irishgal said:


> There would never be any reason for paps to be hanging out in Agoura Hills so if anyone needs more proof that they call the paps here it is.


Filming for the show.


----------



## VickyB

Irishgal said:


> There would never be any reason for paps to be hanging out in Agoura Hills so if anyone needs more proof that they call the paps here it is.


So true! 20/25 years ago people would rather open a vein than move to Agoura Hills or any other place away from the westside. It was the last outpost. Actually , still don't understand why anybody would want to move to "divorces & horses" country. It's all tacky McMansions and mini shopping strips with stores like DASH.  And the drive is so far from the "action"  . I guess, if you want to lead a quiet life with no necessary regular connections to LA proper, then it's a good fit. Why would anybody want to spend hours in LA traffic w/o a good reason.


----------



## VickyB

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Ugh. She should have stopped her facial procedures during the Kris Humphreys days. IMHO, she was gorgeous then. But now... she's looking older than early 30s years (which is not even old, don't get me wrong) [emoji58] def not the desired result after getting procedures (looking older, when the intent is usually to look younger).
> 
> Edit: mid-30's. For some reason, I thought she was 32 or something like that. [emoji854] I read too much celeb gossip and I must be getting these K'smixed up [emoji854] whoopsie!


Yes! She should have stopped the PS in high school.


----------



## myown

StopHammertime said:


> Still going with the lip ring I see.


yeah. why why why ???


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Flannel?  She's a country girl now...yee haw



she probably thinks she is bringing grunge back


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

StopHammertime said:


> Still going with the lip ring I see.



It looks awful on her, she can't pull it off. It's also fake, I think.


----------



## mkr

A fake lip ring is pretty tacky.  Plus it barely fits her big fat lip.


----------



## terebina786

Give it a few... You'll know if this trend catches if all those IG thots start wearing lip rings.   The same ones that were rocking spandex bodysuits as clothes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim doesn't start trends, she follows them. The fake lol rings are nothing new, they came back with the faux septum rings people have been wearing.

I hate her new 'style'. The sausage casing looks weren't great at all but they were better than this ish...


----------



## myown

terebina786 said:


> Give it a few... You'll know if this trend catches if all those IG thots start wearing lip rings.   The same ones that were rocking spandex bodysuits as clothes.


those people.... for real?


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim doesn't start trends, she follows them. The fake lol rings are nothing new, they came back with the faux septum rings people have been wearing.
> 
> I hate her new 'style'. The sausage casing looks weren't great at all but they were better than this ish...


I've only really seen a lot of faux septums on IG... I'm waiting to see these chicks rocking faux lip rings if she's trying to make fetch happen LOL.

I liked her style back when someone said she dressed like a paralegal with a shopping habit.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I can't understand what style she's doing these days... sweats, heels, very long straight fake hair, and now plaid?


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> They are stronger than ever after a strenuous few months that included a robbery at gunpoint and a mental health breakdown that led to hospitalization.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West enjoyed a lunch date at Hugo's in Agoura Hills as Kim's sister Kourtney Kardashian joined the couple.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star and her 39-year-old beau wore matching light blue denim for the casual outing as they headed into the eatery together flanked by their videographers who were filming them for Keeping Up With the Kardashians.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-lunch-date.html#ixzz4WAgOvSSh


I'd wear this. But I'm also 20 without an abnormally shaped derriere.


----------



## Lounorada

I like Kanye's outfit, he's the best dressed out of the three of them in the last set of pics.
Kimbo looks like she's afraid to move her mouth in case her fake lip-ring moves or falls out. She's comical


----------



## Lounorada

I like Kanye's outfit, he's the best dressed out of the three of them in the last set of pics.
Kimbo looks like she's afraid to move her mouth in case her fake lip-ring moves or falls out. She's comical


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL @ kim at the Whizins center.  I love that place.  hahah


----------



## V0N1B2

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I can't understand what style she's doing these days... sweats, heels, very long straight fake hair, and now plaid?


It's like Cher impersonating Gwen Stefani or something.


----------



## V0N1B2

CobaltBlu said:


> LOL @ kim at the Whizins center.  I love that place.  hahah


@CobaltBlu !!! Where... How... Wha.....


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the flannel and jeans thing but I hate the boots and the lip ring.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

pukasonqo said:


> she probably thinks she is bringing grunge back



She probably thinks she invented grunge...


----------



## redney

Sophie-Rose said:


> She probably thinks she invented grunge...


That's what PMK tells her.


----------



## scarlet555

There is a blind item saying she went back to hooking in Dubai to pay her bills since her hiatus caused a $$ deficit since her robbery.  I would think she had Enough money , but I used to think she had enough money NOT to pose naked.  Maybe not as wealthy as we all think if you spend more thAn u earn!


----------



## mkr

scarlet555 said:


> There is a blind item saying she went back to hooking in Dubai to pay her bills since her hiatus caused a $$ deficit since her robbery.  I would think she had Enough money , but I used to think she had enough money NOT to pose naked.  Maybe not as wealthy as we all think if you spend more thAn u earn!


I don't think she poses naked to make money.  I think she just likes to pose naked.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

scarlet555 said:


> There is a blind item saying she went back to hooking in Dubai to pay her bills since her hiatus caused a $$ deficit since her robbery.  I would think she had Enough money , but I used to think she had enough money NOT to pose naked.  Maybe not as wealthy as we all think if you spend more thAn u earn!


that would explain it
yes i don't think she has that much money compared to her before kanye
 he was in fact 53 million dollar in debt which she paid for with their "joint account"
as well she admitted in kuwtk shes paying for kanye's multiple changes in her house
PMK must not be a fan of her son in law right at that moment
hes making kim lose her fortune
which she worked so hard for


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I don't think she poses naked to make money.  I think she just likes to pose naked.


Yes, she said she likes to pose naked.  On her TV show, during her first pregnancy, she said she couldn't wait until she gave birth so she could pose naked again.


----------



## mkr

Girl has goals.


----------



## shadowyi

mkr said:


> Girl has goals.


Word. She's really something else alright.


----------



## roses5682

Sasha2012 said:


> They are stronger than ever after a strenuous few months that included a robbery at gunpoint and a mental health breakdown that led to hospitalization.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West enjoyed a lunch date at Hugo's in Agoura Hills as Kim's sister Kourtney Kardashian joined the couple.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star and her 39-year-old beau wore matching light blue denim for the casual outing as they headed into the eatery together flanked by their videographers who were filming them for Keeping Up With the Kardashians.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-lunch-date.html#ixzz4WAgOvSSh



This wig is THE worst. Given her finances I expect way better.


----------



## mkr

roses5682 said:


> This wig is THE worst. Given her finances I expect way better.


Kanye spent all the money.


----------



## Brigitte031

myown said:


> yeah. why why why ???



I don't understand what you guys are saying. Once you get a piercing it's there to stay... it's permanent, like a tattoo. Even if you take the ring out there's a small mark or hole even if it closes. It's like saying "oh there she goes wearing that tattoo again"


----------



## mkr

Brigitte031 said:


> I don't understand what you guys are saying. Once you get a piercing it's there to stay... it's permanent, like a tattoo. Even if you take the ring out there's a small mark or hole even if it closes. It's like saying "oh there she goes wearing that tattoo again"


Yes but when you get a piercing you have to keep it in non stop until it heals.  She wears it one day, then a week later.  If it was real she would have had it in constantly for a while.


----------



## berrydiva

Nothing about Kim is real...not her hair, her butt, her lip ring, her personality, her life...lol...it's all a show and manufactured.


----------



## StopHammertime

Brigitte031 said:


> I don't understand what you guys are saying. Once you get a piercing it's there to stay... it's permanent, like a tattoo. Even if you take the ring out there's a small mark or hole even if it closes. It's like saying "oh there she goes wearing that tattoo again"



As someone who has had multiple facial piercings I can confidently say that I can't use the holes anymore, nobody can even tell they were once there, because I never left any piercing in long enough. If it's real she's had it maybe a couple of weeks, it's not permanent.

Edit to say that is why I have always preferred piercings over tattoos, because if I change my mind I can take them out and it never happened LOL.


----------



## roses5682

I too had a facial piercing, eyebrow, that I only kept for a few weeks maybe two months at most and the hole had closed up and didn't leave a scar.


----------



## pixiejenna

If that blind item is true that explains why she's back to her long weave. It's probably what her clients prefer.

I think that the only reason why Kim likes to pose nude is for the attention it gets her. She's a total attention wh0re and will stop at nothing to get what she wants. The money isn't enough to want to do it she pretty much prances around naked. She's not a nudist either. It's solely because it's a easy way to get attention without having to put forth any real effort.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Viva La Fashion said:


> that would explain it
> yes i don't think she has that much money compared to her before kanye
> he was in fact 53 million dollar in debt which she paid for with their "joint account"
> as well she admitted in kuwtk shes paying for kanye's multiple changes in her house
> PMK must not be a fan of her son in law right at that moment
> hes making kim lose her fortune
> which she worked so hard for



So basically they're poorer than most of us.


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> So basically they're poorer than most of us.


Well, non-monetarily speaking I agree 100%! In terms of cash I guess there is less in the bank than assumed...


----------



## mkr

Well she needs to start saving for a rainy day.  That show isn't going to go on forever and that's where most of their over-the-top-ness is funded.


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> Well she needs to start saving for a rainy day.  That show isn't going to go on forever and that's where most of their over-the-top-ness is funded.


You've got that right!


----------



## Sasha2012

It’s a rare day when Kim Kardashian feels shy about showcasing her famous curves.

But after sharing a photo of Kanye West grabbing a handful of her booty in an image shared to kimkardashianwest.com on Tuesday, she decided to leave a little something to the imagination when she stepped out later in the afternoon.

The E! reality star exited her car and marched into a Hollywood studio draped in a blue plaid shirt that extended past her fingertips and down to her thighs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...strappy-trousers-big-shirt.html#ixzz4WjWzc0cO


----------



## ChanelMommy

Is she wearing a lip piercing??


----------



## mkr

ChanelMommy said:


> Is she wearing a lip piercing??


Yes a fake one.  Jeez her profile in the first pic is awful. And her wig is looking greasy.  Don't they need washed occasionally?


----------



## WishList986

I really like those lace up pants! 
Her feet look like they hurt so bad though


----------



## AECornell

I dare say this outfit might have looked good if that shirt wasn't gigantic.


----------



## stylemepretty

Gah. That side profile ain't cute.


----------



## Stansy

This is one fugly outfit IMO...


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Unpopular opinion here but I kind of like the "Cher hair" wig she's got going on right now. Lol


The lip piercing tho... looks ridiculous on her. Lol


----------



## terebina786

I really hate that wig.  It's so scraggly.  This entire outfit would've looked better had it not been so baggy.


----------



## bag-princess

lawd!!!!  the lip ring. the shirt needs to be ironed. those awful pants and snakeskin strappy heels - she looks like a low class working girl!  
only Rhi Rhi can throw something on and be out the door in 5 minutes and still slay!   i bet kim worked on this outfit for a half hour though!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That outfit had potential if she had steamed the shirt and loosely tucked it into her pants...maybe throw on a body chain underneath with different shoes. She's worn worse tho....

That wig is muh-fukcin tired, lol. It's done.


----------



## cdtracing

I see Kimbo is still wearing the Paul Bunyan meets LA Hooker look.  Time for a better Cher wig cause the one she's been wearing looks tired.  The lip ring just looks stupid.


----------



## Stansy

cdtracing said:


> I see Kimbo is still wearing the *Paul Bunyan meets LA Hooker look*.  Time for a better Cher wig cause the one she's been wearing looks tired.  The lip ring just looks stupid.


 Where is her blue ox??


----------



## Lounorada

That wig is fugly as hell. The combination of it being flat, greasy and the centre parting only highlights her freakish, plastic face.
She hasn't the confidence to pull off those lace-up leather pants (or the majority of clothes she wears).


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> Yes a fake one.  Jeez her profile in the first pic is awful. And her wig is looking greasy.  Don't they need washed occasionally?



It really is awful. She looks like a half-witted mouth breather.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

cdtracing said:


> *I see Kimbo is still wearing the Paul Bunyan meets LA Hooker look. * Time for a better Cher wig cause the one she's been wearing looks tired.  The lip ring just looks stupid.


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That outfit had potential if she had steamed the shirt and loosely tucked it into her pants...maybe throw on a body chain underneath with different shoes. She's worn worse tho....
> 
> That wig is muh-fukcin tired, lol. It's done.


She can't tuck it in, people will see her deformed butt.


----------



## Compass Rose

She must be channeling her inner Cher,  but it is no bueno.


----------



## redney

Irishgal said:


> It really is awful. She looks like a* half-witted mouth breather*.


 spit out my coffee!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mkr said:


> She can't tuck it in, people will see her deformed butt.



A loose tuck is just tucking in the front and letting it hang in that back so her behind would still be covered. Even still she was just wearing a sausage casing dress in Dubai with her behind on display...she can't be that concerned.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A loose tuck is just tucking in the front and letting it hang in that back so her behind would still be covered. Even still she was just wearing a sausage casing dress in Dubai with her behind on display...she can't be that concerned.


From a girl with a big butt, loose tucking doesn't always work lol. It makes the shirt tighter in the back, thus showcasing the booty


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

WishList986 said:


> From a girl with a big butt, loose tucking doesn't always work lol. It makes the shirt tighter in the back, thus showcasing the booty



I have no qualms about showing my not so little behind so it doesn't bother me. 

 I do a light tuck so that the band of my pants shows (it looks cute to me) and leave the back and sides out, and it works.


----------



## terebina786

I always do a light tuck too.. Unless I'm wearing leggings and it's sunday and I'm just lounging around.


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## TC1

That pic is like a Depends commercial. "Can't even feel any leaks!!"


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> That pic is like a Depends commercial. "Can't even feel any leaks!!"


    I just spit out my coffee!!!  Now I have to clean the mess!!!


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have no qualms about showing my not so little behind so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I do a light tuck so that the band of my pants shows (it looks cute to me) and leave the back and sides out, and it works.


It's usually my go to, but sometimes it makes my butt look like a rectangle lol


----------



## berrydiva

She literally looks like two lollipops from the waist down. I can't wait until this trend dies....it looks ridiculous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She doesn't look ashamed of that deformed behind to me....


----------



## NicolesCloset

I'm not sure if anyone has posted something but,Is it just me or all of Kim's ig pics have a vintage filter now of some sort?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I remember the days of the Great Butt Debate... this pic should def prove something, lol.


----------



## stylemepretty




----------



## Stansy

Yikes


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Blonde just does not suit her.


----------



## Aimee3

She's channeling kylie


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The peach emoji she uses on snap kills me. Peaches are high, round and firm...everything that soggy diaper behind of hers isn't.


----------



## berrydiva

I hate having to clean my makeup brushes; I don't know how makeup artists do it with the amount of brushes they use.


----------



## Stansy

What is the guy behind her holding in his hand?


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> What is the guy behind her holding in his hand?


A wig


----------



## rockhollow

As much as I'd like to see the end of the Cher wig, oh no - not the blond one instead!

And it's a no on the blue plaid shirt with the lace-up pants. I can image it took hours for her to get ready to go out and that's what the she comes up with? I'm sure someone had to help her into those lace-up pants - could they not take a couple of minutes to steam the wrinkles out of the shirt?
Where was it stored - rolled up under the bed?


----------



## mkr

I miss Cher.


----------



## zen1965

.


----------



## turtlebug1971

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The peach emoji she uses on snap kills me. Peaches are high, round and firm...everything that soggy diaper behind of hers isn't.



As a lifelong resident of the state of Georgia, I am completely offended by her use of a peach. 

I can promise you that the softest and most rotten peach you could find after picking season would still put her lumpy, saggy, cottage cheese filled rump to shame.


----------



## Sasha2012

North is heading south.

Kim Kardashian was spotted taking her two children, North and Saint, on a private jet to Costa Rica on Thursday.

The 36-year-old carried her baby boy on her hip while independent three-year-old North wore a pink hoodie for the flight out of town.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-takes-kids-Costa-Rica.html#ixzz4Wvvyysz2


----------



## berrydiva

North is actually dressed like a little kid for once.


----------



## V0N1B2

I wonder how long until the bikini pics are released. Maybe not until they've been back for a few days, huh?  Gotta give the photoshop guy enough time to crop, edit, blur and pinch.  After the staged pictures of them shopping, laughing and pretending there's no cameramen following their every move, of course.
Bets ladies? Monday?


----------



## Lodpah

Kim's visit to Dubai is being investigated by authorities. They don't want "bad" people as they say she brings no value there. 

http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Dubai-probing-unauthorized-Kim-Kardashian-visit-to-charity-479542


----------



## Sasha2012

Lodpah said:


> Kim's visit to Dubai is being investigated by authorities. They don't want "bad" people as they say she brings no value there.
> 
> http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Dubai-probing-unauthorized-Kim-Kardashian-visit-to-charity-479542



Apparently their investigating the center for her unauthorized charity visit, not her visit to Dubai. She was in Dubai for her Make Up artist Mario's master class. As the article states Kim is a frequent visitor to Dubai.


----------



## Lodpah

Sasha2012 said:


> Apparently their investigating the center for her unauthorized charity visit, not her visit to Dubai. She was in Dubai for her Make Up artist Mario's master class. As the article states Kim is a frequent visitor to Dubai.


Yes lol but the quotes from officials say something about her character. It's all there.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lodpah said:


> Yes lol but the quotes from officials say something about her character. It's all there.


I'm not talking about her character or lack thereof. Why any charity would invite her for a visit is beyond me. It just seems misleading to say Kim is being investigated for her visit to Dubai when the opening sentence says:

Authorities in the United Arab Emirates have opened an investigation into a visit by Kim Kardashian to a Dubai government children's charity this month and suggested it undermined local values, a state-owned newspaper reported.


----------



## Lodpah

Sasha2012 said:


> I'm not talking about her character her character or lack thereof. Why any charity would invite her to a visit is beyond me but, it just seems misleading to say Kim is being investigated for her visit to Dubai when the opening sentence says:
> Authorities in the United Arab Emirates have opened an investigation into a visit by Kim Kardashian to a Dubai government children's charity this month and suggested it undermined local values, a state-owned newspaper reported.





Sasha2012 said:


> I'm not talking about her character her character or lack thereof. Why any charity would invite her to a visit is beyond me but, it just seems misleading to say Kim is being investigated for her visit to Dubai when the opening sentence says:
> Authorities in the United Arab Emirates have opened an investigation into a visit by Kim Kardashian to a Dubai government children's charity this month and suggested it undermined local values, a state-owned newspaper reported.


Ok you win, whatevahs! as we say here where I'm from. It's ok, don't worry, it all ultimately leads back to her, one way or the other somehow, somewhere, I just hope no one goes to jail for the skanky hoe.


----------



## mkr

I wonder if she gave all the children a copy of her video and book. Cough.


----------



## terebina786

I love Costa Rica... I want to go back.


----------



## mkr

Saint still has that who are you look on his face.


----------



## legaldiva

I still do not understand her new style theme.  She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I've been dying for that Louis Vuitton monogramouflage keepall!


----------



## AECornell

Kylie just had a pic of hers getting off a plane as well. Are they all together?

She and Kylie have been wearing similar things lately. Which isn't surprising in the least. Kylie is the new Kim and Kim is trying to hang on.


----------



## rockhollow

Is that the sales tag on her carryall?
I was hoping she's lost those tan boots. Great outfit for plane travel except for the darn boots - it's a bad look, sweat pants with elastic cuffs and then those boots - yuck!!


----------



## redney

Weren't we done with the Manolo Timbos in the 90s?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ More like '03 ish but like everything else the style has come back around. 

I hope she doesn't plan on wearing sweatpants and boots in Costa Rica...


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> Weren't we done with the Manolo Timbos in the 90s?


You must be mistaken.  Kanye invented them.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> You must be mistaken.  Kanye invented them.


I always forget he is a sartorial genius, never taking ideas or "inspiration" from anyone.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is enjoying a family trip to Costa Rica.

And the hot weather has forced the mother-of-two to wear very little during her dreamy vacation.

On Friday evening the 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore very little as she headed to dinner at Ostra with her sisters Khloe and Kourtney as well as mother Kris Jenner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-cleavage-abs-white-bra.html#ixzz4X63zeEg1


----------



## mkr

She musta been in a hurry and grabbed one of Kendall's tank tops.


----------



## roses5682

Kourtney looks like she is wearing a genie and/or princess Jasmin Halloween costume.


----------



## Jayne1

Always filming.


----------



## mkr

Do Kim's boobs look smaller?  There's actually space in between them now.  They're usually jammed together.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh lookie!  A photo of Kim's real hair making an impromptu appearance.  All 4 strands of it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian sure knows how to look stunning in a bikini.

On Saturday afternoon the Keeping Up With The Kardashians beauty showed off her perfect curves in a tiny flesh-toned two piece as she relaxed by a swimming pool while on vacation in sunny Costa Rica.

Also with the 36-year-old wife of Kanye West was sister Khloe, 32, and assistant Stephanie Sheppard.

The mother-of-two wore her long raven locks down before going for a dip with her pals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-bikini-Costa-Rica.html#ixzz4X6tafiQ3


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian sure knows how to look stunning in a bikini.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon the Keeping Up With The Kardashians beauty showed off her perfect curves in a tiny flesh-toned two piece as she relaxed by a swimming pool while on vacation in sunny Costa Rica.
> 
> Also with the 36-year-old wife of Kanye West was sister Khloe, 32, and assistant Stephanie Sheppard.
> 
> The mother-of-two wore her long raven locks down before going for a dip with her pals.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-bikini-Costa-Rica.html#ixzz4X6tafiQ3


Wait...did the paps just catch her taking a dump? Wow...I guess she's not traumatized anymore.


----------



## Tivo

So much photoshop


----------



## TC1

Surprise, Splash News pics


----------



## Jayne1

Don't wigs feel hot in such hot weather?


----------



## Jayne1

I mostly tend to notice wonky noses and new jawlines and such, but lately, thanks to many here reminding me about all the photo shop the Ks use, I started looking for it.

Would it make sense that the pole behind K disappeared and reappeared on the other side of her body?  Look under her boob.


----------



## cdtracing

No more traumatized Kimbo & back to photo shop, photo shop, photo shop!!


----------



## terebina786

I like that bikini.. that's all I got.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute swimsuit...I live for a good thong bikini. 

I know the pics are heavily photoshopped but her body looks good in them.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cute bikini, although the top is too small as it's riding high up her back.


----------



## Aimee3

It's riding high on her back because the band is being pulled up by the weight of the "girls" in the front.  She probably had to size up to get any coverage in the front and then the band is actually too big.
I've had bikini tops do that so I speak from experience.


----------



## mkr

Aimee3 said:


> It's riding high on her back because the band is being pulled up by the weight of the "girls" in the front.  She probably had to size up to get any coverage in the front and then the band is actually too big.
> I've had bikini tops do that so I speak from experience.


Clearly she could go up another size or two.  Her boobs are busting out the front.


----------



## lilapot

Looks so tight. Must be painful. I'm pretty flat-chested and at times my boobs hurt. I can only imagine how itd be with big boobs and super tight bikinis. I guess feeling sexy trumps everything else. It's all about sexy with these people. It disgusts me how shallow they all are but then again, it's their lives so I'm outta here  Have a great day everyone x


----------



## mkr

lilapot said:


> Looks so tight. Must be painful. I'm pretty flat-chested and at times my boobs hurt. I can only imagine how itd be with big boobs and super tight bikinis. I guess feeling sexy trumps everything else. It's all about sexy with these people. It disgusts me how shallow they all are but then again, it's their lives so I'm outta here  Have a great day everyone x


Well the boobs are plastic so there isn't any pain.


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> Surprise, Splash News pics


Exactly and that's the only reason Kim is all of a sudden in skimpy clothes & bikinis. Splash & Brian Prahl = photoshop, photoshop, photoshop.
It's the only way she'll 'show off her body'.
Even the pics of her in Dubai in the tight ivory dress were taken by Splash, if I remember correctly.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> Exactly and that's the only reason Kim is all of a sudden in skimpy clothes & bikinis. Splash & Brian Prahl = photoshop, photoshop, photoshop.
> It's the only way she'll 'show off her body'.
> Even the pics of her in Dubai in the tight ivory dress were taken by Splash, if I remember correctly.


Yup   The full on bikini shoot pictures for her Instagram will be released soon, I imagine.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian hung out by the pool with sister Khloe on Saturday.

But later it was all about her mini me daughter North West, aged three.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star and wife of rapper Kanye West was seen walking with the child after a helicopter ride that included sister Kourtney as well as Scott Disick and their three kids.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-daughter-North-West-out.html#ixzz4XD8ybcM3


----------



## White Orchid

Aww, and look at toddler North in her silken lace lingerie


----------



## lizmil

That little girl never smiles.


----------



## pukasonqo

lizmil said:


> That little girl never smiles.


she does give kimbo a great side eye: "WTF are you and WTF are you wearing?"


----------



## pixiejenna

Since she's in full on advertising mode I guess she's not traumatized anymore. 

What exactly is she on vacation from again, someone please enlighten me. 

Also isn't that LV yeazy's I'm surprised that he pet her use it. 

The only one dressed appropriately for dinner is PMK. Honestly even somewhere warm I can't imagine seeing someone walking into a restaurant in a bra for dinner, let alone a fancy restaurant.


----------



## Stansy

These kids really look unhappy


----------



## pixiejenna

Well if you where taken from your nanny and tossed over to these people for your care and well being while being paraded in front of the paps you'd be unhappy too. First your going to think who the eff are these people? Then when you realize that the nanny isn't in site panic/fear kicks in.  Now that you're with a group of strangers more strangers run up to you and yell at you while taking your pictures. I however think Penny just inherited her mom's signature grump face.


----------



## mkr

The nannies are close at hand.  This is the pap walk and once they get inside the nannies take over.


----------



## Sasha2012

After Kim Kardashian was bound and gagged in Paris during a harrowing October robbery, she said she would live a more toned-down, less flashy lifestyle.

But that way of thinking seems to have gone out the window.

On Sunday evening the 36-year-old wife of Kanye West showed off her ample chest in a very see-through red shiny mini dress as she headed to dinner with her family while on vacation in Costa Rica.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-shows-chest-dress.html#ixzz4XHkDRGqd


----------



## BellaCC

Did they forget to add her shoe back in when they were done with photoshop?


----------



## cdtracing

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3590464
> 
> Did they forget to add her shoe back in when they were done with photoshop?


 Ooops!!!  Somebody messed up.  Looks like she's over her life altering robbery trauma & the nipples are back!!


----------



## redney

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3590464
> 
> Did they forget to add her shoe back in when they were done with photoshop?


C'mon Brian and Splash. That's just sloppy!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

That's not even the same shoe bottom as the other set of pics!


----------



## berrydiva

Her bikini doesn't look all that tight to me and wearing a bikini is a time when you should absolutely feel sexy. 

I love that red shiny dress. I need it for my vaycay.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


Photoshop fail: Her right forearm (left of the pic) looks oddly wide & out of proportion compared to the rest her.

And loving the subtle shade from DailyFail
_'After Kim Kardashian was bound and gagged in Paris during a harrowing October robbery, she said she would live a more toned-down, less flashy lifestyle.
But that way of thinking seems to have gone out the window.'_


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *I love that red shiny dress.* I need it for my vaycay.



Ditto.

Kim has zero confidence. She looks so uncomfortable in that dress... and in 99.9% of clothes she wears.


----------



## mkr

Is that her boob folding up on the right ?


----------



## whimsic

Her boobs are half their old size and no longer sag to her elbows. Big improvement


----------



## Sasha2012

She started off her day feeling skinny but she finished it feeling ultra-strong.

Kim Kardashian showed some impressive mom skills as she carried both her babies in heels while moving at speed.

The 36-year-old made sure not to pick favourites out of her two children as they flew out of Costa Rica on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-carries-North-Saint.html#ixzz4XIdfV4Bh


----------



## mkr

Why is North crying???  Oh those poor babies.

Pray for the kids y'all.


----------



## TC1

whimsic said:


> Her boobs are half their old size and no longer sag to her elbows. Big improvement


Kim & Kylie must gave gone in at the same time for the same boob job


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess by these pics it's a wig and not extensions. 

Both her kids look really distressed in these pics. For someone who "wants to live a toned down life and be more private" she seems to have no problem using her favorite fashion accessories and parading them around for the paps.


----------



## Sasha2012

Life as a member of the Kardashian reality circus can be tough at times.

Sure, they get flown off to exotic locales just for a change of scenery, but those luxury trips are working holidays.

While the ideal sunshine vacation involves nothing more stressful than one too many cocktails, the Kardashian-Jenners are instead expected to put on a show for the cameras.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-bikini-dip-waterfall.html#ixzz4XJPm1Cer


----------



## Jayne1

Same or smaller?


----------



## arnott

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3590464
> 
> Did they forget to add her shoe back in when they were done with photoshop?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She started off her day feeling skinny but she finished it feeling ultra-strong.
> 
> Kim Kardashian showed some impressive mom skills as she carried both her babies in heels while moving at speed.
> 
> The 36-year-old made sure not to pick favourites out of her two children as they flew out of Costa Rica on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-carries-North-Saint.html#ixzz4XIdfV4Bh


Same pathetic big fake saggy  a$$ Kim and same poor crying North. Free North!


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Why is North crying???  Oh those poor babies.
> 
> Pray for the kids y'all.


Why is North crying?


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Same or smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590794





Sasha2012 said:


> Life as a member of the Kardashian reality circus can be tough at times.
> 
> Sure, they get flown off to exotic locales just for a change of scenery, but those luxury trips are working holidays.
> 
> While the ideal sunshine vacation involves nothing more stressful than one too many cocktails, the Kardashian-Jenners are instead expected to put on a show for the cameras.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-bikini-dip-waterfall.html#ixzz4XJPm1Cer


These "nature" shots are a total riot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North has such pretty curls, I'm glad Kim let them free.

For anyone curious about her nude bikini it's by Minimale Animale


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Same or smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590794


Going with same size but with a tad of surgery demanded by the Surgeon General  to contain the biohazard element.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Same or smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590794


It's clearly the same.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> She started off her day feeling skinny but she finished it feeling ultra-strong.
> 
> Kim Kardashian showed some impressive mom skills as she carried both her babies in heels while moving at speed.
> 
> The 36-year-old made sure not to pick favourites out of her two children as they flew out of Costa Rica on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-carries-North-Saint.html#ixzz4XIdfV4Bh/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *The 36-year-old made sure not to pick favourites out of her two children as they flew out of Costa Rica on Monday.*
> 
> WTF??!!





*'The 36-year-old made sure not to pick favourites out of her two children as they flew out of Costa Rica on Monday.'

WTF Daily Mail?!*


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> After Kim Kardashian was bound and gagged in Paris during a harrowing October robbery, she said she would live a more toned-down, less flashy lifestyle.
> 
> But that way of thinking seems to have gone out the window.
> 
> On Sunday evening the 36-year-old wife of Kanye West showed off her ample chest in a very see-through red shiny mini dress as she headed to dinner with her family while on vacation in Costa Rica.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-shows-chest-dress.html#ixzz4XHkDRGqd


God I don't know what'd worst, a mother of 2 dressed like this? or that kylie looking as old as kim?and do they think they look hot and sexy wearing that?


----------



## terebina786

I don't see anything wrong with what she's wearing as a "mother of 2". JLo dresses similar to her sometimes and no one says anything about her.


----------



## White Orchid

We're never truly going to know about her monstrous a$$ as almost every shot we see of her has been digitally altered. Like that shot with her against the yellow car, it may look smaller, but I'm sure it (as in her butt) has been "slimmed" down - easier to do with a solid coloured background.


----------



## StopHammertime

I like the red dress, she looks pretty good.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What happened to suspects in this alleged robbery? Were they released? Charged?


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with what she's wearing as a "mother of 2". JLo dresses similar to her sometimes and no one says anything about her.


Don't you know that once you have kids you're not supposed to look and/or feel sexy? And, once you reach 50 or so, you better make sure to cover your knees, arms, neck, boobs, etc because you should dress "age appropriate". Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol, once you have kids it's turtlenecks and skirts below the knee only. The mere sight of cleavage, belly button or even a bit of thigh provokes instant pearl clutching. *finger points* "You're someone's Mother for goodness sake, cover up! Have some class!!"


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> What happened to suspects in this alleged robbery? Were they released? Charged?


Who?


----------



## terebina786

So, if I never have kids, can I just continue on my merry thot-y way???


----------



## Viva La Fashion

In my opinion there is a big difference between mothers dressing sexy and inappropriate. Our beloved Kimbo is without a doubt leaning toward inappropriate
But just because you have kids you can't dress sexy is crazy! You should feel sexy regardless with/without babies. As for jlo she fits in the category with Kimbo but kim makes sure to bring more to the table


----------



## lilapot

I agree, Viva! No offense to those who liked it but to me this red dress is trashy and cheap-looking. At first, I thought maybe if she was wearing a bra, it wouldve looked better but NO. That dress for dinner with or without a bra is NO at least for me. That seems to look like it belongs to a hooker on duty. Even hookers cover up once theyre out of the club.

Yes we can all dress however we like even if were old or moms. Jlo dresses too sexy sometimes but you can see the diff between Jlo and The Ks without question. Jlo knows how to dress "decent sexy" whereas this family "trashy sexy". Yes, I made that up! I dont know Ive also not really seen Jlo go to dinner (with family on a vacation with family including kids) dressed like this. Jlo, Beyonce and stars like them can get too sexy at times but mostly when they are working (concerts or shows). They dont do it for the paps!


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> So, if I never have kids, can I just continue on my merry thot-y way???


Nope...you'll just be a thot. Best to not leave your house....but if you have to, for the love of all things holy, wear a bra! lol.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm convinced many folks have only seen hookers or strippers in the movies or on TV and never in real life. lol.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Nope...you'll just be a thot. Best to not leave your house....but if you have to, for the love of all things holy, wear a bra! lol.


----------



## mkr

For Kim I don't think it's as much the clothes as the presentation.  Being sexy doesn't mean being naked.


----------



## TC1

"Brian, we didn't pay your way for you to just sit around..time for some waterfall pics!!!"


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I'm convinced many folks have only seen hookers or strippers in the movies or on TV and never in real life. lol.



I've seen and known many, including a grad school classmate of mine who worked her way through school as a Dom. 
And to your point, most you would never guess are in that business.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> For Kim I don't think it's as much the clothes as the presentation.  Being sexy doesn't mean being naked.


All Kim has is her body. It's sad. Instead of being known for her intellect, her commitment to charitable causes, her command of the stage, her athletic prowess, her compassion for something - anything other than herself and taking the perfect selfie, or anything else one would consider a positive trait, she is instead known for being a vapid uninteresting fool with breasts and other ASSets. 



TC1 said:


> "Brian, we didn't pay your way for you to just sit around..time for some waterfall pics!!!"


Give him some time to get back to the SplashCave girl!


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol, once you have kids it's turtlenecks and skirts below the knee only. The mere sight of cleavage, belly button or even a bit of thigh provokes instant pearl clutching. *finger points* "You're someone's Mother for goodness sake, cover up! Have some class!!"



that memo i've got? sorry, ai spik no ingliss


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> After Kim Kardashian was bound and gagged in Paris during a harrowing October robbery, she said she would live a more toned-down, less flashy lifestyle.
> 
> But that way of thinking seems to have gone out the window.
> 
> On Sunday evening the 36-year-old wife of Kanye West showed off her ample chest in a very see-through red shiny mini dress as she headed to dinner with her family while on vacation in Costa Rica.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-shows-chest-dress.html#ixzz4XHkDRGqd



The ratchet in me wants that red dress.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> that memo i've got? sorry, ai spik no ingliss



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## rockhollow

So last night on 'E' they have started playing the commercials for the return of KUWTK in March, and surprise, surprise - it all about Kimmy being robbed and traumatized in Paris, and a throw in about Kimmy having to rush to Kanye's side when he has a breakdown.

They might not have planned it, but are sure going to make sure they use it as the main storyline.
Kind of suspicious!


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> I've seen and known many, including a grad school classmate of mine who worked her way through school as a Dom.
> And to your point, most you would never guess are in that business.


Exactly....many people are hookers and folks have no idea. I think most people's frame of reference is the street walkers but those are not the majority of prostitutes, escorts, hookers....whatever you want to call them.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> that memo i've got? sorry, ai spik no ingliss


----------



## mkr

I think her wig is falling off?


----------



## terebina786

dangerouscurves said:


> The ratchet in me wants that red dress.


I know right? It doesn't look THAT bad.. Plus I don't have the boobs to produce that much cleavage lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My only issue with the red dress is the way it's bunching around her hips.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Give him some time to get back to the SplashCave girl!
> View attachment 3591282


----------



## lilapot

berrydiva said:


> I'm convinced many folks have only seen hookers or strippers in the movies or on TV and never in real life. lol.



I've seen at least 300 of them. Seen them at work, at their homes, interviewed them for my research paper when I was in the uni. At least, hookers from my country and I'm from Asia. There are different kinds (depending on where they work and what they do) and you are right, you will never guess that some them do what they do. 

I'm surprised that I just noticed this now- what this thread has become, I don't know, maybe I've not been here for long but it is just now that I have seen how women could be so passive aggressive and sarcastic towards other posters because they don't share the same opinion. It just feels weird because I did not expect it. I expected it from Dlisted and I go there when I'm in the mood for reading comments like that. But yah, Ill say my farewell.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I know right? It doesn't look THAT bad.. Plus I don't have the boobs to produce that much cleavage lol


It really doesn't and it's not that ratchet....it's sexy actually.



lilapot said:


> I've seen at least 300 of them. Seen them at work, at their homes, interviewed them for my research paper when I was in the uni. At least, hookers from my country and I'm from Asia. There are different kinds (depending on where they work and what they do) and you are right, you will never guess that some them do what they do.
> 
> I'm surprised that I just noticed this now- what this thread has become, I don't know, maybe I've not been here for long but it is just now that I have seen how women could be so passive aggressive and sarcastic towards other posters because they don't share the same opinion. It just feels weird because I did not expect it. I expected it from Dlisted and I go there when I'm in the mood for reading comments like that. But yah, Ill say my farewell.


Meh...the only prevailing opinion in this thread is that Kim is trashy and the like. Thinking she's a trashy hooker is the same opinion of many of the posters in this thread....she's called all sorts of like names on the regular at least a few times on each page so your opinion is quite the same as the majority in this thread. However, like I said in the Kourtney thread, there is a general theme on tpf that mothers and women of a certain age are supposed to dress a certain way and the moment one wears anything slinky/sexy they are branded a stripper, hooker and the like. We're not going to all agree on sexy because it's not universal but I don't know at what point women stop calling other women whores, hookers, etc for wearing a short skirt or going braless, etc. But the goal is to bash Kim and I don't want to stop that so carry on....


----------



## ManilaMama

-munches popcorn-

What did I miss? 

-gets blinded by Kim's red headlights-

Wowza! I guess she's back (from her robbery hiatus) too!!


----------



## V0N1B2

ManilaMama said:


> -munches popcorn-
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> -gets blinded by Kim's red headlights-
> 
> Wowza! I guess she's back (from her robbery hiatus) too!!


MM! Doll!  Were you here for our chat about bidets? Ice cream? You heard about the robbery, right? Well we're on to hookers now, try to keep up the pace.


----------



## ManilaMama

V0N1B2 said:


> MM! Doll!  Were you here for our chat about bidets? Ice cream? You heard about the robbery, right? Well we're on to hookers now, try to keep up the pace.



I was here for the bidets and robbery and for cake and ice cream!! 

I went on hiatus and missed any discussion regarding her new Cher wig (there must have been some). And whatever else during Kim's return to thot-terry

Oh we're on hookers right now? Right. Got it. I'll try my best to Keep Up with the Kardashians! 

-salutes-


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> Why is North crying???  Oh those poor babies.
> 
> Pray for the kids y'all.


She wanted to be carried by her mom.


----------



## lilapot

berrydiva said:


> It really doesn't and it's not that ratchet....it's sexy actually.
> 
> Meh...the only prevailing opinion in this thread is that Kim is trashy and the like. Thinking she's a trashy hooker is the same opinion of many of the posters in this thread....she's called all sorts of like names on the regular at least a few times on each page so your opinion is quite the same as the majority in this thread. However, like I said in the Kourtney thread, there is a general theme on tpf that mothers and women of a certain age are supposed to dress a certain way and the moment one wears anything slinky/sexy they are branded a stripper, hooker and the like. We're not going to all agree on sexy because it's not universal but I don't know at what point women stop calling other women whores, hookers, etc for wearing a short skirt or going braless, etc. But the goal is to bash Kim and I don't want to stop that so carry on....



I get what you're saying but I never said Kim and her family are hookers. I never called them names. I have, however, called what they were "wearing" trashy and re this one, I said it looks like something a hooker would wear. It the choice of clothing and their idea of "sexy" that I don't quite get but I get that I don't have to understand how people dress or what they do. To each their own. I just really prefer to be attacked outright than through passive aggressive behavior. 

Also, my hubby and I have watched the first couple of seasons of KUWTK and saw the transformation. It is sad that they can actually dress decently and be stunning but they chose to dress this way. It is even sadder that if you on discover/explore on IG, everyone seems to want to achieve this look even those who look like they're 13.

My hubby and I agreed how the younger sisters may actually exceed the older sisters' beauty and appeal when they get older and mature. Neither of us expected what we see on Kylie and Kendall now.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sasha2012 said:


> She wanted to be carried by her mom.


I find this real & sweet.


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> Don't you know that once you have kids you're not supposed to look and/or feel sexy? And, once you reach 50 or so, you better make sure to cover your knees, arms, neck, boobs, etc because you should dress "age appropriate". Lol



Exactly....me and my  47 year old (mother of one) self should burn most of my clothes in my wardrobe.


----------



## Sasha2012

North West is only three years old, but she's already begun her career as a model and a fashion designer.

Kim Kardashian West took to Snapchat to unveil she and husband Kanye West's new kids clothing line on Tuesday.

The 36-year-old reality TV star also revealed that the couple's toddler lent a helping hand by picking out the color and fabric of the first outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-unveil-new-kids-line.html#ixzz4XPDkGlIz


















 4


----------



## twinkle.tink

North is adorable! 
Wasn't someone recently asking...does she ever smile....


----------



## VickyB

Who is going to buy that #()(#*&#^#%^?


----------



## zinacef

Anybody who has $525.25 for a baby sequin dress and maybe an out $630 for the jacket!  Everybody pre-order now.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Random observations after reading the last 10 pages:

I wonder if K donated anything for that charity center in Dubai or was she paid to do that act de presence.
Kim's bod looks really good, assuming those pix are "real", aka sans Photoshop. Whatever she's doing, is working.
Love the moment when she gave away Saint to pick up North, it proves that Nori still recognises her and wants her attention.
So Nori is officially starting making her own money? I guess 3 is an appropriate age to start making $$ in that family. The kids need to earn their keep, right ?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

to the people who liked kim's dress its by paco rabanne which cost : £2590


----------



## dangerouscurves

Viva La Fashion said:


> to the people who liked kim's dress its by paco rabanne which cost : £2590



Are they really the same dress? Sorry to say, but it looks better on Kim (I can't believe there'd be a time I say this).


----------



## Viva La Fashion

dangerouscurves said:


> Are they really the same dress? Sorry to say, but it looks better on Kim (I can't believe there'd be a time I say this).


hahaha Kimbo would be so happy if she read this comment  and yes 100% the same


----------



## terebina786

I wonder if she had it altered.  As someone whose naturally bottom heavy, those silhouettes never look good on me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She and her sister have that weird thing going on with their frontal hip area when you have enhanced backsides. I can't describe it. Her sister especially since she got these procedures before she was fully grown.


----------



## dangerouscurves

terebina786 said:


> I wonder if she had it altered.  As someone whose naturally bottom heavy, those silhouettes never look good on me.



Or maybe she got the smallest size.


----------



## spoiledrichgirl

It's all just for show, and attention with them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

spoiledrichgirl said:


> It's all just for show, and attention with them.



Well...what else would it be for dahling" *flips hair* lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Viva La Fashion said:


> hahaha Kimbo would be so happy if she read this comment  and yes 100% the same



Thanks, Doll. That dress is too expensive and will look like a sack on my. I'll find an alternative


----------



## lanasyogamama

terebina786 said:


> I wonder if she had it altered.  As someone whose naturally bottom heavy, those silhouettes never look good on me.



That's what I think, they did a good job altering it for her body, and it's a nice color on her.


----------



## AECornell

Beyoncés having twins, time for something major from Kim. But really what else can she really do for attention at this point?

Dare I ask?


----------



## Tivo

AECornell said:


> Beyoncés having twins, time for something major from Kim. But really what else can she really do for attention at this point?
> 
> Dare I ask?


She has tried everything. She will never take B's shine. What's left?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and North West had a mommy-and-me date night on Tuesday evening.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians reality star was seen taking her daughter, aged three, to a performance of Swan Lake at the Lincoln Center For The Performing Arts in New York City.

While the Selfish author, 36, wore a sport royal blue velour outfit, her mini me stood out in a bright yellow neon look that she helped her parents Kim and Kanye West design.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-North-head-ballet-NYC.html#ixzz4XTbVtIuD


----------



## Tivo

At least she's spending time with her child.


----------



## Lounorada

North's outfit is really cute!

While Kim looks ridiculous (as usual)... and very orange.
You would think they could find a natural looking fake tan in the world that doesn't leave them look like they bathed in a combination of Turmeric & Paprika.


----------



## mkr

Can Kim at least smile and pretend she likes being a mom?


----------



## berrydiva

I love that blue coat she has on...as usual she has no style and has no idea how to make it look good.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I wonder if she had it altered.  As someone whose naturally bottom heavy, those silhouettes never look good on me.


Same here. I usually take in dresses like that or belt them so it fits snugger and more like the fit on Kim. I don't like looking like I'm wearing a tent and appearing shapeless.....I spend too much time in the gym to wear shapeless damn clothing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is known for her style.

And it seems like her three-year-old daughter North West is already a little fashionista in her own right.

The 36-year-old reality star matched lavish all-black looks with her eldest child while heading out for lunch in New York City on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rth-match-chic-black-looks.html#ixzz4XTYGFBgZ


----------



## terebina786

I think I like this last look... I'm not sure..


----------



## berrydiva

I'm digging her Howard Beach mafia wife vibe...lol. That coat is bomb too. She needs to ditch that stupid lip ring though. Saint is adorable.


----------



## White Orchid

Just making sure, Jonathon's straight, right?


----------



## chloebagfreak

AECornell said:


> Beyoncés having twins, time for something major from Kim. But really what else can she really do for attention at this point?
> 
> Dare I ask?


Colonoscopy?


----------



## AECornell

White Orchid said:


> Just making sure, Jonathon's straight, right?



I mean he says he is, but I just don't believe him.


----------



## Lounorada

Saint and his permanent 'I'm not here for this ish' facial expression  North must have taught it to him.
He's so cute!


----------



## Chagall

Love the way they dress their kids. It's so refreshing not to see a little girl in constant frilly pink and the boy in blue.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Just making sure, Jonathon's straight, right?


At first glance I thought Creepy Jonathan was PMK with a lighter hair colour... yikes. 
I had to scroll back and look again.
He's more feminine looking than Caitlin Jenner


----------



## rockhollow

Well, I have to say that Kim and the children look good out and about in NY.
No comment on that outfit on Johnathan.
I wonder if Kimmy forgot the lip ring when she went to Costa Rica, it was nice to not see it, and then it comes back - stop it Kim!


----------



## morgan20

Beautiful children


----------



## redney

Jonathan looks ridiculous


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian and North West had a mommy-and-me date night on Tuesday evening.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians reality star was seen taking her daughter, aged three, to a performance of Swan Lake at the Lincoln Center For The Performing Arts in New York City.
> 
> While the Selfish author, 36, wore a sport royal blue velour outfit, her mini me stood out in a bright yellow neon look that she helped her parents Kim and Kanye West design.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-North-head-ballet-NYC.html#ixzz4XTbVtIuD


I call total BS on Kim taking North to Swan Lake. I don't believe for a sec that they did more than a pap walk and actually attended the ballet. Also, the child is too young for such an event and to boot it's a night time performance. Totally ridiculous.  It's one thing for little kids to attend a Nutcracker performance but kids under 10 at Swan Lake at night is ridiculous on so many levels.


----------



## VickyB

Wasn't there something mentioned in the DF this morning about Kim tweeting something very veiled that gave a hint that she and Kunye might be going for a 3rd child? Funny that she'd tweet that hours before Queen B announced her pregnancy...........Monkey see, monkey do..


----------



## pukasonqo

beyonce (or the surrogate)is having twins, kimbo will have to conceive triplets to get one up beyonce


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> *At first glance I thought Creepy Jonathan was PMK with a lighter hair colour*... yikes.
> I had to scroll back and look again.
> He's more feminine looking than Caitlin Jenner


----------



## terebina786

VickyB said:


> I call total BS on Kim taking North to Swan Lake. I don't believe for a sec that they did more than a pap walk and actually attended the ballet. Also, the child is too young for such an event and to boot it's a night time performance. Totally ridiculous.  It's one thing for little kids to attend a Nutcracker performance but kids under 10 at Swan Lake at night is ridiculous on so many levels.



When I was in Doha, me and my cousin went out for tea at like midnight to this popular place.  There were kids (younger than North) running around and their parents were just like enjoying their time.  My cousin said it's completely normal for the children there not to have a "bed time".  It was kinda weird for me to see.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

As if announcing there will be a yeezy clothing line for kids is equivalent to Beyonce's pregnancy announcement


----------



## mkr

Is this a real post from North's page??


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Is this a real post from North's page??


Nope. If north ever have an Instagram page it would be all about praising kim and how lovely she is as a mother


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> Nope. If north ever have an Instagram page it would be all about praising kim and how lovely she is as a mother


Viva what are you smoking in your sig pic?  Is that 24K magic in the air?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Viva what are you smoking in your sig pic?  Is that 24K magic in the air?


Yeah I wish, its miss naomi blowing some fire


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Viva what are you smoking in your sig pic?  Is that 24K magic in the air?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

Oh, Kanye.

He decided, kind of randomly, to show his Yeezy Season 5 on Feb. 15th @5pm. That spot has already been reserved by Marchesa.

From the CFDA:

_"Once again, CFDA was not approached or consulted about the possibility of Kanye West showing on the official New York Fashion Week schedule. As the scheduler of the week, the CFDA works with more than 300 brands to identify appropriate times for them to show their collections and avoid scheduling conflicts. Not going through the proper channels is disruptive to the whole week and unfair to designers who have secured spots through the formal procedure.

This bad behavior is not acceptable to the CFDA and should not be tolerated by the industry. Because of this, the CFDA will not list Kanye West on the official schedule. However, the CFDA is more than willing to work with Kanye on securing an available time slot."
_
http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/cfda-yeezy-season-5-10774042/


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, Kanye.
> 
> He decided, kind of randomly, to show his Yeezy Season 5 on Feb. 15th @5pm. That spot has already been reserved by Marchesa.
> 
> From the CFDA:
> 
> _"Once again, CFDA was not approached or consulted about the possibility of Kanye West showing on the official New York Fashion Week schedule. As the scheduler of the week, the CFDA works with more than 300 brands to identify appropriate times for them to show their collections and avoid scheduling conflicts. Not going through the proper channels is disruptive to the whole week and unfair to designers who have secured spots through the formal procedure.
> 
> This bad behavior is not acceptable to the CFDA and should not be tolerated by the industry. Because of this, the CFDA will not list Kanye West on the official schedule. However, the CFDA is more than willing to work with Kanye on securing an available time slot."
> _
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/cfda-yeezy-season-5-10774042/


Good on the CFDA! He'll still get people to his show regardless.


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> Good on the CFDA! He'll still get people to his show regardless.


Maybe he'll boycott Fashion Week like's doing the Grammy's.  One can only hope.


----------



## lallybelle

Kayne's man has left Givenchy.


----------



## redney

lallybelle said:


> Kayne's man has left Givenchy.


Now will Kanye just hire his boo already?


----------



## labelwhore04

Johnathan looks so stupid. Everything about him is so cringeworthy.


----------



## Jayne1

lallybelle said:


> Kayne's man has left Givenchy.


Apparently he's going to Versace. I can see that sort of working.


----------



## White Orchid

labelwhore04 said:


> Johnathan looks so stupid. Everything about him is so cringeworthy.


What, you don't like his pretty socks teamed with the sweats?


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> What, you don't like his pretty socks teamed with the sweats?


Hey those must be Rob's socks.  So he's the one who bought them.


----------



## Sasha2012

She flaunted every inch of her curve in a black bikini earlier in the afternoon.

And by evening Kim Kardashian kept the eye-popping looks coming when she stepped out with big sister Kourtney, 37, in Costa Rica.

The 36-year-old reality star - who has since returned to the US - left little to the imagination in a nude-coloured sheer top which showcased her ample bosom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...popping-display-sheer-tank.html#ixzz4XauHM5r6


----------



## gillianna

Kour. Beetlejuice called and wants his pants back


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian turned heads while leaving a New York office building on Thursday dressed in an elegant black trench coat with lace-up boots.

The 36-year-old reality star rocked a faux lip ring - an accessory she's been sporting on and off for over a month.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nch-coat-faux-lip-ring-NYC.html#ixzz4Xb4ziRlQ


----------



## White Orchid

When your coat is 50 sizes too big, of course you'll need someone to carry your bag.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dem boots tho...come thru. Of course she missed the mark with styling them but they are gorgeous.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Those python (?) boots are stunning. who are they by?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her coat is way too big for her, do they not get the correct size any time? Kimbo's clothes are either waaayyy too tiny or way too huge in this case.


----------



## mkr

I love the boots but they're baggy?  I think she pushed them down because they're too tight around her thighs up top.  I'm short and I can't wear boots like this because they come up to my crotch.


----------



## bag-mania

I don't like the design of the boots. They look crumpled and untidy, like she found a couple of shed snakeskins and put them on her legs.


----------



## cdtracing

At least she's wearing the over sized coat on her shoulders.  Does she wear anything under it or is the coat suppose to be the outfit???  The lip ring still looks stupid.


----------



## Compass Rose

Which reminds me, my husband told me he loved my pancakes this morniing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

cdtracing said:


> At least she's wearing the over sized coat on her shoulders.  Does she wear anything under it or is the coat suppose to be the outfit???  The lip ring still looks stupid.



I think the coat is supposed to be the outfit. I don't like this look, the coat is awfully ill fitting, lol. I guess she's trying to focus the look on the shoes, but the styling is off (as usual)


----------



## Irishgal

Silly little hobbit. Those boots and trench are for normal height ladies.


----------



## berrydiva

I loveeee those boots!


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Silly little hobbit. Those boots and trench are for normal height ladies.


What's normal height? Isn't Kim like 5'2"?


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> What's normal height? Isn't Kim like 5'2"?



Average height of a female in America is 5' 3/8 inches, so just a bit under 5'4". 
Making her below average.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG the boots are so nice!!! Can anyone ID them?


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> Average height of a female in America is 5' 3/8 inches, so just a bit under 5'4".
> Making her below average.


I don't think it's her height that makes her below average...


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> I don't think it's her height that makes her below average...



Hahahaha I love you. [emoji177]. (Not in a weird way)


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Average height of a female in America is 5' 3/8 inches, so just a bit under 5'4".
> Making her below average.


Gotcha...you used the word "normal" and I read it as something is unusual or abnormal about her height...didn't interpret it as average.


----------



## morgan20

Love those boots


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> Do Kim's boobs look smaller?  There's actually space in between them now.  They're usually jammed together.



I noticed that too. I think they are.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I can only imagine her snake-skin boots must be really smelly. Snake-skin has this weird smell and I think it's even worse mixed with foot smell.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The fashion world is slowly turning on them. Ricardo didn't leave he was fired but they allowed him to say he was leaving out of respect for all the years he was with them. Apparently Oliver at Balmain will be next to go. The paying customers are tired of the "Brand Squads" and one squad in particular hasn't been a good look for the industry.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> The fashion world is slowly turning on them. Ricardo didn't leave he was fired but they allowed him to say he was leaving out of respect for all the years he was with them. Apparently Oliver at Balmain will be next to go. *The paying customers are tired of the "Brand Squads" and one squad in particular hasn't been a good look for the industry.*


Finally!


----------



## zen1965

Well, Versace is certainly a downgrade from Givenchy.
In actual fact, I do not mind Ricardo all that much.The one that really irks me is Olivier.


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> Average height of a female in America is 5' 3/8 inches, so just a bit under 5'4".
> Making her below average.


If that's the case, I'm way above average at 5'10".


----------



## Viva La Fashion

zen1965 said:


> Well, Versace is certainly a downgrade from Givenchy.
> In actual fact, I do not mind Ricardo all that much.The one that really irks me is Olivier.


I hate him!!! He is so desperate to be loved by celebrities and always trying to be a "cool guy". Hes done nothing to balmain


----------



## Irishgal

cdtracing said:


> If that's the case, I'm way above average at 5'10".



You lucky ducky!


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> You lucky ducky!



It definitely has it's advantages.  My Mom & sister's call me the Amazon because they're shorter than I am with the tallest being abut 5'5".


----------



## knasarae

cdtracing said:


> It definitely has it's advantages.  My Mom & sister's call me the Amazon because they're shorter than I am with the tallest being abut 5'5".


I'd love to be tall. I'm 5'4'' 1/2 (the 1/2 is very important to me).  I used to lie and say I was 5'5''.  The first time I told my husband that (boyfriend at the time) he just laughed and patted me on the shoulder and said "No, you're not."


----------



## cdtracing

knasarae said:


> I'd love to be tall. I'm 5'4'' 1/2 (the 1/2 is very important to me).  I used to lie and say I was 5'5''.  The first time I told my husband that (boyfriend at the time) he just laughed and patted me on the shoulder and said "No, you're not."



My SNL who is more like  sister than in law calls me her body guard.    She's 5'3".


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Those python (?) boots are stunning. who are they by?





Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG the boots are so nice!!! Can anyone ID them?


The boots are Louboutin  (Python Pigalle over the knee boot)
She's worn them before, a few years ago I think, so they're several season old.
Plus, it looks like she's had the soles painted white or a neutral colour.
Close-up of the boots: https://product-images.therealreal.com/CHT33957_2_enlarged.jpg

Tumblr


----------



## terebina786

They look better when they're not bunchy.


----------



## berrydiva

Her hair looks so much better in that pic.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> The boots are Louboutin  (Python Pigalle over the knee boot)
> She's worn them before, a few years ago I think, so they're several season old.
> Plus, it looks like she's had the soles painted white or a neutral colour.
> Close-up of the boots: https://product-images.therealreal.com/CHT33957_2_enlarged.jpg
> View attachment 3594284
> Tumblr


I considered painting the bottom of a few of mine too or having them resoled with a different color.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Her hair looks so much better in that pic.


She looks better as a whole in that pic compared to her current look!!


----------



## mkr

Look how narrow her hips are!  
I think she has the boots pulled up all the way here.  She wears things over them because she gets muffin top thighs.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> The boots are Louboutin  (Python Pigalle over the knee boot)
> She's worn them before, a few years ago I think, so they're several season old.
> Plus, it looks like she's had the soles painted white or a neutral colour.
> Close-up of the boots: https://product-images.therealreal.com/CHT33957_2_enlarged.jpg
> View attachment 3594284
> Tumblr



Thanks Lou! You never fail to impress!


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks Lou! You never fail to impress!



You're welcome!


----------



## TC1

A judge flew from Paris to see Kim and take her statement?. Huh, that's some pretty special treatment. I'm sure he was impressed by the boots


----------



## megs0927

Wow. Dare I say it, but she looks *somewhat* normal in that pic.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> The boots are Louboutin  (Python Pigalle over the knee boot)
> She's worn them before, a few years ago I think, so they're several season old.
> Plus, it looks like she's had the soles painted white or a neutral colour.
> Close-up of the boots: https://product-images.therealreal.com/CHT33957_2_enlarged.jpg
> View attachment 3594284
> Tumblr



I saw this pic when I searched online for them, and thought they were different because the ones she wore now were so bunchy and loose around her legs, lol.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> The boots are Louboutin  (Python Pigalle over the knee boot)
> She's worn them before, a few years ago I think, so they're several season old.
> Plus, it looks like she's had the soles painted white or a neutral colour.
> Close-up of the boots: https://product-images.therealreal.com/CHT33957_2_enlarged.jpg
> View attachment 3594284
> Tumblr



Excellent  pull!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

VickyB said:


> Excellent  pull!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deco

I don't care for snakeskin.  Don't like the look and particularly don't like the feel.  I'll always go for the regular smooth leather over exotics,


----------



## Yoshi1296

Deco said:


> I don't care for snakeskin.  Don't like the look and particularly don't like the feel.  I'll always go for the regular smooth leather over exotics,



That's one of the downfalls of python, almost all my python pieces have discolored and the scales have lifted over time. My lizard and crocodile pieces have held up beautifully though.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians clan have been sunning themselves in Costa Rica, enjoying some time away from the LA showbiz scene.

And Kim Kardashian, 36, was looking better than ever as she relaxed by the poolside with her family and friends, including sister Kourtney, 37, at their private Villa Manzu.

The reality star - who has since returned to the US - showed off her slender figure in a simple black bikini top, which highlighted her gym-honed, sculpted arms and flat stomach.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...looks-slimmer-black-bikini.html#ixzz4Xky13LhM


----------



## redney

It took several days to do all the Photoshop before releasing the pics.


----------



## zen1965

I am repeating myself but ... this open-mouth look of Kim is rather unfortunate. Makes her look dumb (& dumber).


----------



## redney

zen1965 said:


> I am repeating myself but ... this open-mouth look of Kim is rather unfortunate. Makes her look dumb (& dumber).


Does anyone think otherwise?


----------



## zen1965

Probably not.


----------



## Lodpah

She's a mutton in lambs clothing.


----------



## Jayne1

zen1965 said:


> I am repeating myself but ... this open-mouth look of Kim is rather unfortunate. Makes her look dumb (& dumber).


Agree -- but I think it's mostly that she can't breathe through her newer tiny nose.


----------



## mkr

She always looks so unimpressed no matter where she is.  She needs a reality check.


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> I can only imagine her snake-skin boots must be really smelly. Snake-skin has this weird smell and I think it's even worse mixed with foot smell.


Smelly and ugly! Hate the boots.


----------



## kemilia

redney said:


> It took several days to do all the Photoshop before releasing the pics.


Agree totally.

But where are the pics of her behind? There are ALWAYS pics of her behind. Hmmm ...


----------



## Lodpah

kemilia said:


> Agree totally.
> 
> But where are the pics of her behind? There are ALWAYS pics of her behind. Hmmm ...


Her behind is under construction. It's being designed and her architects and engineers are searching the world over for the materials to construct her behind to bring it to standards.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Her "Gym honed" body ? More "Dr. Simon Ourian honed" body


----------



## White Orchid

I could very well be wrong, but judging by these photos I'd hazard a guess that Kourtney's gone the injected butt route too.


----------



## mkr

It's possible Kourtney's butt if from working out.  It can be done and she has been seen exercising in the past.  At least once.


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney's butt doesn't look enhanced...looks normal. She works out and her body reflects it.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're always one to make a fashion statement.

And that was the case yet again as Kim and Kourtney Kardashian stepped out in Los Angeles on Monday evening.

Kim decided to keep it simple in an all black outfit, opting to wear casual fitted sweats and a matching hoodie along with some black booties.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tney-enjoy-dinner-together.html#ixzz4XzOPROUl


----------



## pukasonqo

velour trackies
boots
yup, kartrashian through and through


----------



## Viva La Fashion

pukasonqo said:


> velour trackies
> boots
> yup, kartrashian through and through


At least she covered her ass I am grateful


----------



## AECornell

Because I have no knowledge if this family other than this thread, how Kim is always with Kourtney or Kylie, where's Khloe? I never see pics of her with them.


----------



## pukasonqo

Viva La Fashion said:


> At least she covered her ass I am grateful



thank god for small mercies!


----------



## Sasha2012

AECornell said:


> Because I have no knowledge if this family other than this thread, how Kim is always with Kourtney or Kylie, where's Khloe? I never see pics of her with them.


Usually they arrive separately. The link has pics of Kourtney. I didn't post her pics since she has her own thread.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

pukasonqo said:


> thank god for small mercies!


Judging by the size of kim's derriere, its rather a very big mercies


----------



## mkr

Is she wearing North's hoodie?  The pocket is up on her boobs.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> Is she wearing North hoodie?  The pocket is up on her boobs.



I noticed that too, it's way too small for her


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's a cropped hoodie, y'all....

I refuse to give into the return of velour. I know everything comes back around but if rather not go back to dressing like my 11-13 yr old self, lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Velour juicy sweats were so popular back in the mid-00s, never thought I'd ever see that trend return. There are trends, and then there are the Kardashians, who tend to wear each trend into the ground and overkill...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Virgil Abloh (Ye's creative director) is rumored to take over at Givenchy. That would be interesting...I like a lot of the stuff he does for Off White. Him taking over means the Ks would still be front and center at every Givenchy show, lol.


----------



## summer2815

Her hair looks better with the wave in it.  Not a bad outfit, but those shoes just do not go.


----------



## AECornell

Sasha2012 said:


> Usually they arrive separately. The link has pics of Kourtney. I didn't post her pics since she has her own thread.



Sorry for my horribly written question (lack of sleep, thanks to my toddler).

I was wondering why Khloe never seems to be with them. I will see pics of Kim with Kourtney but Khloe never seems to be with Kim.


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> I was wondering why Khloe never seems to be with them. I will see pics of Kim with Kourtney but Khloe never seems to be with Kim.


They hate each other and are only together when filming.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

AECornell said:


> Sorry for my horribly written question (lack of sleep, thanks to my toddler).
> 
> I was wondering why Khloe never seems to be with them. I will see pics of Kim with Kourtney but Khloe never seems to be with Kim.


because at the moment Khloe has found a man who's remotely interested in her. Shes waay too busy keeping him entertained until he comes to his senses and decides to run away.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Virgil Abloh (Ye's creative director) is rumored to take over at Givenchy. That would be interesting...I like a lot of the stuff he does for Off White. Him taking over means the Ks would still be front and center at every Givenchy show, lol.


yay I can't wait for the collection if it was true! givenchy seemed to be losing its spark with kanyes " friend". Well look at the bright side, maybe they won't hire kendall as a model as riccardo usually does even with her bad walk. I don't understand the infatuation some designers have with the kardashian.


----------



## redney

Where's Ye been? No Costa Rica vacation, no pap walks with Kimmie in NYC or LA.


----------



## MKLOVER78

I don't wish any harm on them but they need to ALL go away!


----------



## sparkleswirl

That outfit Kim has on looks really warm. Too warm for me, even as I live in NYC and it's freezing. A velour tracksuit and full body length suede coat (insert sweating emoji)!!


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Virgil Abloh (Ye's creative director) is rumored to take over at Givenchy. That would be interesting...I like a lot of the stuff he does for Off White. Him taking over means the Ks would still be front and center at every Givenchy show, lol.



Oh heck NO. 
Off White is so overhyped and Virgil is the living, breathing definition of pretentious


----------



## MKLOVER78

I'm really not understanding the boots with that outfit! Maybe I'm not caught up on fashion or something but it just looks wrong to me.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Where's Ye been? No Costa Rica vacation, no pap walks with Kimmie in NYC or LA.


He's been doing his own thing and who could blame him? 

Pics from the past week or so:
Tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

95% of Kanye's wardrobe consists of tracksuit suits/sweats.


----------



## berrydiva

His foundation looks terrible in that first picture.


----------



## MKLOVER78

berrydiva said:


> His foundation looks terrible in that first picture.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FlipDiver

MKLOVER78 said:


> I'm really not understanding the boots with that outfit! Maybe I'm not caught up on fashion or something but it just looks wrong to me.



I don't get pairing heels and sweatpants.


----------



## Fab41

Viva La Fashion said:


> because at the moment Khloe has found a man who's remotely interested in her. Shes waay too busy keeping him entertained until he comes to his senses and decides to run away.


----------



## MKLOVER78

FlipDiver said:


> I don't get pairing heels and sweatpants.



Me neither! That's why I said maybe I'm not up on fashion but last I checked you didn't wear sweats with heels, throw on some tims, sneaks, uggs maybe BUT heels [emoji848]must be a Hollywood thing [emoji58]


----------



## roses5682

What happened to stylish Kanye, all I've seen him wear lately are sweats


----------



## White Orchid

FlipDiver said:


> I don't get pairing heels and sweatpants.


You're not the only one.


----------



## VickyB

I just checked out that Off White line. The pieces look like they were designed by a schizophrenic. A number of them reminded me of the costume  Tommy Lee Jones   wore when he played Two- Face in Batman Forever.


----------



## MKLOVER78

VickyB said:


> I just checked out that Off White line. The pieces look like they were designed by a schizophrenic. A number of them reminded me of the costume  Tommy Lee Jones   wore when he played Two- Face in Batman Forever.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## WishList986

I'm loving how comfy Kanye and Kourt have been dressing, it's a refreshing alternative to the try-hard style sweeping celebrity wardrobes


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> His foundation looks terrible in that first picture.


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> I just checked out that Off White line. The pieces look like they were designed by a schizophrenic. A number of them reminded me of the costume  Tommy Lee Jones   wore when he played Two- Face in Batman Forever.


 I have to agree.  I know I'm old but I just don't understand the reason for some of the clothes being worn today...especially with how much they cost.


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> They're always one to make a fashion statement.
> 
> And that was the case yet again as Kim and Kourtney Kardashian stepped out in Los Angeles on Monday evening.
> 
> Kim decided to keep it simple in an all black outfit, opting to wear casual fitted sweats and a matching hoodie along with some black booties.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tney-enjoy-dinner-together.html#ixzz4XzOPROUl


Those hair extensions are horrible.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I heard Kim's butt got smaller.. I had to log in to see if it was true.


----------



## berrydiva

FlipDiver said:


> I don't get pairing heels and sweatpants.





MKLOVER78 said:


> Me neither! That's why I said maybe I'm not up on fashion but last I checked you didn't wear sweats with heels, throw on some tims, sneaks, uggs maybe BUT heels [emoji848]must be a Hollywood thing [emoji58]



Sweats and heels have been a thing for a good few years now. Not a hollywood thing...it's been the "stylish" way to wear sweats.


----------



## Compass Rose

I am just trying to picture myself in the parking lot of where I buy groceries here in the real world wearing sweats and heels.  Uh, huh......I think people would be thinking that I was not all there.  Definitely not for the real world.


----------



## mkr

Kim has been wearing compression garments for so long she's gonna wear some sweatpants.  She paid her dues.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Most people wear sweats and heels (usually paired with a blazer or leather jacket) in the 'real world' to casual dinners, concerts, lunch, etc. It's not like you're just throwing on random, ratty old sweats and wearing heels with them.


----------



## FlipDiver

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Most people wear sweats and heels (usually paired with a blazer or leather jacket) in the 'real world' to casual dinners, concerts, lunch, etc. It's not like you're just throwing on random, ratty old sweats and wearing heels with them.



I mean.. I don't know that it's "most" people.


----------



## terebina786

I don't think she means sweats in the literal sense... There are nicer "sweats" or jogger pants to pair with heels.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FlipDiver said:


> I mean.. I don't know that it's "most" people.



"Most people" as in people who wear and like the look....



terebina786 said:


> I don't think she means sweats in the literal sense... There are nicer "sweats" or jogger pants to pair with heels.



Exactly. I prefer a fitted sweat or jogger preferably with a zipper at the end. Nobody is wearing sweatpants they lounge around and BS in with heels...


----------



## FlipDiver

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> "Most people" as in people who wear and like the look....
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I prefer a fitted sweat or jogger preferably with a zipper at the end. Nobody is wearing sweatpants they lounge around and BS in with heels...



Is it the same as working out in Lululemon leggings, then changing into high heeled boots and a nicer top afterward? Bc I do that [emoji847][emoji152]


----------



## berrydiva

Most people who wear heels with "sweatpants" are wearing them with fitted joggers. It can be stylish if done well, which few do IMO, but you don't just pair heels with your "mow the lawn" sweatpants.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I myself love a fitted jogger suit and some cute heels, It's ways to work it and make it look super fashionable. Now of course I have different sweats for a casual/comfy day or something I am throwing on to run errands.


----------



## Lounorada

Oh dear, how tragic looking...

Tumblr


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West remains determined to focus on his recovery.

The 39-year-old rapper, who suffered a mental breakdown late last year, has been hitting the gym hard since he was released from the hospital in November.

 The Life of Pablo artist continued with his routine as he was spotted leaving a gym in Encino, California on Tuesday wearing workout gear.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cated-recovery-hitting-gym.html#ixzz4YE1u8ZL9


----------



## scarlet555

Lounorada said:


> Oh dear, how tragic looking...
> 
> Tumblr



 WTH, did the plastic melt?


----------



## Tivo

Kimmie Kakes, what are you doing?


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like the moose knuckle & diaper rump are back.....


----------



## berrydiva

She's been wearing some nice coats lately.


----------



## Freckles1

What a mess


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kanye looks kinda cocky in those pics, what's under the sweats, Ye?


----------



## Slimders

Extreme camel toe in that last pic.


----------



## twin-fun

Are those his coats? Why are the sleeves never tailored to her arms??


----------



## redney

twin-fun said:


> Are those his coats? Why are the sleeves never tailored to her arms??


Her clothing never fits properly. Too small, too oversized. We've been saying she needs a tailor for years.


----------



## Florasun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kanye looks kinda cocky in those pics, what's under the sweats, Ye?


He still seems "down" to me; he doesn't have that old swagger and spark. I wonder if it's the medication.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Why does she wear everything TO DEATH?!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Lounorada said:


> Oh dear, how tragic looking...
> 
> Tumblr


She looks like an 80's hair band member in his leather pants showing off his huge bulge in his crotch.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Florasun said:


> He still seems "down" to me; he doesn't have that old swagger and spark. I wonder if it's the medication.



Cocky as in he looks like he's been working out a bit, nothing to do with his mood....


----------



## MKLOVER78

Compass Rose said:


> I am just trying to picture myself in the parking lot of where I buy groceries here in the real world wearing sweats and heels.  Uh, huh......I think people would be thinking that I was not all there.  Definitely not for the real world.



Yeah I live in an urban area and it def is not considered stylish[emoji848]


----------



## Sasha2012

NYC Feb. 11








Daily Mail


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> NYC Feb. 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Mail


OMG-what's with the hair.


----------



## pukasonqo

Chagall said:


> OMG-what's with the hair.



he's channelling billy idol


----------



## Chagall

pukasonqo said:


> he's channelling billy idol


Yep he is.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pukasonqo said:


> he's channelling billy idol



Or Guy Fieri.


----------



## gillianna

Sorry to say that Amber wore that blond hair way better than Kanye ever will.  Maybe he misses her?


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> he's channelling billy idol


----------



## pixiejenna

Was at a high school fundraiser and I saw this and had to share lol


----------



## Sasha2012

This star does not have to be a New York Fashion Week to show off some cutting edge style.

Kim Kardashian stepped out in a look that is sure to be appreciated by the more edgy of the fashion pack and confuse everyone else.

The 36-year-old pushed style boundaries as she headed out in Beverly Hills, California, on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-breaks-fashion-rules.html#ixzz4YSFcrER8


----------



## pukasonqo

pushed style boundaries and they reacted by pushing her back


----------



## zen1965

Looking at her back in the fur coat she sports a canny resemblance to Baloo.


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess the daily mail has pretty low standards for what qualifies as fashion. Fur coats, heels, sweatshirt, and Spanx? 

I do love that in the first picture there is a girl in the back who looks like she's covering her mouth to hide her laughing at Kimbo. I don't think I could have that much restraint I would probably be rolling around on the ground in a hysterical fit of laughter.


----------



## WishList986

http://people.com/style/kim-kardashian-west-extensive-fashion-archive-kept-for-north-west/
This is actually so cute, North is going to have quite the wardrobe someday


----------



## gillianna

She wasn't invited to any fashion shows this year?


----------



## pixiejenna

WishList986 said:


> http://people.com/style/kim-kardashian-west-extensive-fashion-archive-kept-for-north-west/
> This is actually so cute, North is going to have quite the wardrobe someday


All I got out of that article was at the end is she's lazering her belly button because it doesn't look normal. First I didn't even know that sort of procedure even existed. Secondly I can't imagine what it's like to care that much about how my belly button looks. I could see if you where a innie and became a outtie that might be uncomfortable and wanting to fix it. But she's still a innie so not sure what she's fixing? Not really sure why they included that in with the story lol.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> This star does not have to be a New York Fashion Week to show off some cutting edge style.
> 
> Kim Kardashian stepped out in a look that is sure to be appreciated by the more edgy of the fashion pack and confuse everyone else.
> 
> The 36-year-old pushed style boundaries as she headed out in Beverly Hills, California, on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-breaks-fashion-rules.html#ixzz4YSFcrER8


Nice parking job. Do they expect her to climb over the bush to get in the car?


----------



## berrydiva

She looks stupid. I don't get this whole wearing Kanye's clothes thing.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> She looks stupid. I don't get this whole wearing Kanye's clothes thing.



somebody has toas it seems nobody else does


----------



## Kidclarke

I'm a terrible dresser, but Kim makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## DiorT

Looks like she got rid of the Cher weave, her bun looks smaller than it should if she had all that hair.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

VickyB said:


> Nice parking job. Do they expect her to climb over the bush to get in the car?



I don't get the long fur coat in Beverly Hills. It was 70 degrees here. I can't imagine it's freezing there.


----------



## mkr

She wears that coat and those shoes every where she goes lately.  The coat could use a good cleaning. But at least it's hiding the bike shorts.


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the moose knuckle & diaper rump are back.....


OMG .. absolutely the best comment ever!!! I'm howling ..


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian touched down in New York on Monday after jetting in from Los Angeles to support her husband Kanye West during NY Fashion Week.

The reality star, 36, was spotted arriving at the couple's apartment building wearing a full-length, multi-colored fur coat.

She kept her head down and covered her eyes with sunglasses despite the dark night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-fears-Kanye-s-stress.html#ixzz4YeM787PX


----------



## cdtracing

At least she's not wearing those tired camel lace up boots.


----------



## berrydiva

Guess she and Kylie aren't sharing that wig...was hoping she retired it. That fur is beautiful.


----------



## DiorT

Kayne still looks "off", something with his eyes, look empty/dead inside.


----------



## berrydiva

DiorT said:


> Kayne still looks "off", something with his eyes, look empty/dead inside.


I just assume he's on meds after his episode.


----------



## Deco

Wearing jackets/coats off your shoulder looks very uncomfortable to me.  not to mention contrived.


----------



## berrydiva

It's too damn cold out here for that coat off the shoulders nonsense...she looks stupid.


----------



## cdtracing

The coat off the shoulder is contrived.  She looks completely desperate for attention.  Nobody is impressed.


----------



## Lounorada

Love Kanyes shearling coat.
It looks great on him... looked ridiculous on Kim.


----------



## Aimee3

She needs a black bra under that top.


----------



## turtlebug1971

Aimee3 said:


> She needs a black bra under that top.




Heck, at least she's wearing one. I'm suffering from nipple overload this month as it is.  I don't need a reason to gouge my own eyeballs out.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has generous curves.

But on Tuesday the siren seemed to not want the help of a brassiere as she stepped out in New York City with her pal Simon Huck and a trusty bodyguard.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star also flashed her toned legs and wore a nifty pair of white mod boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-goes-bra-free-sassy-dress.html#ixzz4YiTf9PQQ


----------



## berrydiva

I actually like the last outfit...I'd wear it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her make up looks good.







She looks much better when she smiles.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> Her make up looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks much better when she smiles.


She must be using one of Kylie's lip kits - her lips look bigger than what I remember.


----------



## Sasha2012

V0N1B2 said:


> She must be using one of Kylie's lip kits - her lips look bigger than what I remember.


Her lips look pretty similar to when she was a teen.


----------



## V0N1B2

I guess...
They just look very Kylie-fied in the pic. Maybe it's the pale lipstick?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West stepped out for Valentine's Day Tuesday.

The Famous hit-maker and the reality TV queen were snapped in New York City, enjoying a romantic dinner at the swanky eatery Carbone.

Kanye, 39, and Kim, 36, both matched in dark colors on the night for lovers in the city that never sleeps.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-grab-Valentine-s-Day-meal.html#ixzz4YjrbKEhm


----------



## raffifi

Why doesn't she wear nicer bras under sheer tops?


----------



## White Orchid

raffifi said:


> Why doesn't she wear nicer bras under sheer tops?


Because that nude bra is like the only bra she has.  She's worn that to death as she does with all her clothing.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Her lips look pretty similar to when she was a teen.


Nah, she's forever pumping up her upper lip.  Not that's she ever needed to, but she does.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Nah, she's forever pumping up her upper lip.  Not that's she ever needed to, but she does.


It's starting to look like Khloe's upper lip.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> It's starting to look like Khloe's upper lip.


Thanks for that mental image as I prepare for bed


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kanye just debuted his collection and it looked like he robbed a Goodwill


----------



## MKLOVER78

turtlebug1971 said:


> Heck, at least she's wearing one. I'm suffering from nipple overload this month as it is.  I don't need a reason to gouge my own eyeballs out.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]yes me too!!!!!


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kanye just debuted his collection and it looked like he robbed a Goodwill


And he didn't even show up for it. Shows how much he cares.


----------



## roses5682

Kanye needs to get rid of that horrible dye job.


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kanye just debuted his collection and it looked like he robbed a Goodwill


And Kim looked like an eggplant, it was reported.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kanye just debuted his collection and it looked like he robbed a Goodwill


Is anyone surprised?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian made a fashion statement in purple as she left her apartment on Wednesday.

The reality star put on the colorful display as she headed to husband Kanye West's Yeezy Season 5 fashion show in New York.

Perhaps hinting that the rapper is injecting more color into his latest collection, Kim, 36, eschewed her usual neutral tones to sport a clingy berry hued ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-s-Yeezy-Season-5-show.html#ixzz4Yo2uQH30


----------



## mkr

Purple head to toe is so trend setting.


----------



## White Orchid

During her brief media hiatus, I'm convinced she made a visit to have her implants reduced.  The perfect elixir for post-traumatic disorder, of course.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> During her traumatic media hiatus, I'm convincedshe made a visit to havd her implants reduced.  The best elixir when you're suffering mental anguish of course.


I agree and think she had some butt sculpting to make it look better and she got checked on it so now she's back to hiding it with the coats.


----------



## dell

Damn nipples again!!! [emoji31]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ye really needs to let that blonde go.


----------



## chocolatechippy

https://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodw...ref=bffbmain&utm_term=.ql9156DQYo#.qvGR0az3rb
I don't know if this was posted before. I saw it today on Buzz-Feed
Some of the facts, I have heard about, not some of the others.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

1. I hate the awful wig she's wearing. 
2. I hate the outfit. 
3. I hate the coat off the shoulders look. 
4. I hate the shoes. 
5. So, I hate everything about this look


----------



## Viva La Fashion

dell said:


> Damn nipples again!!! [emoji31]


of course she will show them! she managed to cover herself up she must show us her nipples or die.


----------



## morgan20

Free Kanye


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> Purple head to toe is so trend setting.


my old cooking teacher used to say purple is the best way to contracept


----------



## raffifi

White Orchid said:


> Because that nude bra is like the only bra she has.  She's worn that to death as she does with all her clothing.





dell said:


> Damn nipples again!!! [emoji31]



after all the wear and tear her only bra probably lost the battle


----------



## kemilia

The white boots remind me of the boots majorettes used to wear while marching in parades (she needs a baton). 

The patchwork coat is gorgeous, plus it is not in the contrived falling-off-the-shoulders mode. She looks good in it. On the other hand, the boots look like waders with pointy toes and stiletto heels.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye's wearing that bland expression that lets us know he's taking his meds regularly. That's a good sign at least.


----------



## cdtracing

That purple outfit is awful!!!  I guess she'll be wearing those ugly lace up boots in every color.


----------



## Irishgal

bag-mania said:


> Kanye's wearing that bland expression that lets us know he's taking his meds regularly. That's a good sign at least.



You might be thinking about the old school psychotropic medications that aren't really used anymore. 
The original antipsychotic medications such as Mellaril and Thorazine did certainly have side effects such as extreme drowsiness and appearing "drugged", as did some of the mood stabilizers such as Lithium. 

Even some of the early anti depressants such as Desyrel could really make someone look a bit sedated. 
Thankfully we've moved past that and now the side effects, while still possible, are greatly decreased. 

In other words, I think that's his normal default expression [emoji856]


----------



## Kidclarke

Will she ever be able to finish putting on the coat??


----------



## pursegrl12

Kidclarke said:


> Will she ever be able to finish putting on the coat??



Stay tuned for next season......


----------



## Lounorada

Kidclarke said:


> Will she ever be able to finish putting on the coat??


----------



## Lounorada

You know Kylie has well and truly f**ked up her face, when Kims face looks relatively normal when standing next to Kylie.

The outfit is fugly, but that burgundy colour looks really good on Kim.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian made a fashion statement in purple as she left her apartment on Wednesday.
> 
> The reality star put on the colorful display as she headed to husband Kanye West's Yeezy Season 5 fashion show in New York.
> 
> Perhaps hinting that the rapper is injecting more color into his latest collection, Kim, 36, eschewed her usual neutral tones to sport a clingy berry hued ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-s-Yeezy-Season-5-show.html#ixzz4Yo2uQH30


What fashion statement did she make?! I look like an eggplant with nippers and I'm wearing elastic waist band pants???!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

All their faces look like they are melting


----------



## WishList986

Hobbsy said:


> What fashion statement did she make?! I look like an eggplant with nippers and I'm wearing elastic waist band pants???!


New fashion trend: channeling your favorite emojis. Clearly Kim's is the eggplant, shocker.


----------



## poopsie

It isn't Friday yet .....is it?


----------



## Sasha2012

New York Fashion week is full of luminaries, from Kendall Jenner and the Hadid girls who are walking the runway to Hillary ******* who stopped by the Oscar de la Renta show.

But it looks as if clever Kim Kardashian is stealing all the attention.

On Thursday the 36-year-old showed off her generous chest as she headed out with pal Simon Huck.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veniently-slides-shoulders.html#ixzz4YvdJyisg


----------



## Kidclarke

Sasha2012 said:


> New York Fashion week is full of luminaries, from Kendall Jenner and the Hadid girls who are walking the runway to Hillary ******* who stopped by the Oscar de la Renta show.
> 
> But it looks as if clever Kim Kardashian is stealing all the attention.
> 
> On Thursday the 36-year-old showed off her generous chest as she headed out with pal Simon Huck.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veniently-slides-shoulders.html#ixzz4YvdJyisg


Is she wearing Chewbacca?


----------



## Ladybug09

Kidclarke said:


> Is she wearing Chewbacca?
> View attachment 3608598


lololol


----------



## Yoshi1296

The fur coat is from Coach and I'm actually surprised she's wearing something from the brand. I thought kanyes ego was too big to let Kim wear contemporary brands lol


----------



## Kidclarke

Yoshi1296 said:


> The fur coat is from Coach and I'm actually surprised she's wearing something from the brand. I thought kanyes ego was too big to let Kim wear contemporary brands lol


I'm surprised too, it looks really comfy though


----------



## berrydiva

Aside from it hanging off her shoulder, that last outfit is cute...I'd wear it.


----------



## legaldiva

In the past, even though her lifestyle and choices were not something I considered tasteful, I did enjoy seeing her outfits and make up.  Not anymore.  She looks consistently terrible.  This new hip hop wannabe thing reeks of desperation.


----------



## V0N1B2

I saw a girl in line at Bucky's yesterday morning wearing track pants and stacked heel booties. She looked as ridiculous as Kim. All I could think was, was she coming from the gym? Does she change when she gets to work? Is this normal workwear for her? So many questions.
Like when you see someone around the last week of October and you aren't really sure if they're dressed up or this is their normal look. I was in Edmonton once at that time of year and it was a real head scratcher for me


----------



## GoGlam

Is she borrowing all these coats? She has worn dozens over this fall/winter season, and I'm just wondering if she actually owns them or they're borrowed for PR, etc.  If purchased, depending on brand, they can go up to/around six figures (like Fendi fur).  But even if she's not buying those, a lot of these coats average 5-15k.


----------



## NYCBelle

I can't stand the long hair. She's going to be bald


----------



## berrydiva

legaldiva said:


> In the past, even though her lifestyle and choices were not something I considered tasteful, I did enjoy seeing her outfits and make up.  Not anymore.  She looks consistently terrible.  This new hip hop wannabe thing reeks of desperation.


She's far from hip hop....more like Howard Beach mafia wife.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> She's far from hip hop....more like Howard Beach mafia wife.


----------



## Jayne1

NYCBelle said:


> I can't stand the long hair. She's going to be bald


if it's a wig, isn't she saving her hair from harm?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> if it's a wig, isn't she saving her hair from harm?


Yes. It's more protective....it's not like wigs are glued to the head or cause strain on the hair like weaves/extensions.


----------



## Sasha2012

She stayed by his side in a show of support after the Yeezy 5 runway show during New York Fashion Week just days earlier.

And on Saturday Kim Kardashian joined husband Kanye West again as the pair stepped out for a romantic dinner date night in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a brown fur coat with sheer plunging top that showcased her ample bosom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oat-dinner-date-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4Z6hrsNVH


----------



## Sasha2012

Pics from recent trip to Costa Rica













Tumblr


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet




----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Pics from recent trip to Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr


nice photos for your photo-album


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> Pics from recent trip to Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr


She's an idiot.


----------



## Tivo

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3610248


She used to actually look middle eastern.


----------



## DrDior

Camel toe is not a good look for anyone.


----------



## jiangjiang

DrDior said:


> Camel toe is not a good look for anyone.



Well, we have seen more than that from her. [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lounorada said:


> Oh dear, how tragic looking...
> 
> Tumblr



Oh my!  The first pic looks like she has a "Camel toe?"    And it's riding high?


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Pics from recent trip to Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr


she wishes she is Sintra Bronte


----------



## mkr

Ever notice how her butt shots are always camouflaged with waterfall, sand, etc.?


----------



## V0N1B2

So it took two weeks to get the photos back from the magic shoppe? There must have been an ish load of Photoshop going on.


----------



## Lounorada

These 'vacation' pictures made me laugh....
The photoshop is off the scale, plus, her head looks like it doesn't belong to whoevers body that is 
Tumblr


This one is like 'they' started to photoshop her a$$, but then forgot to finish it and make it look believable


----------



## 1Kellygirl

The whole outfit is very unflattering.


----------



## mkr

It looks like she was photoshopped into the waterfall.  Should she be a little wet?


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> It looks like she was photoshopped into the waterfall.  Should she be a little wet?


Lol, it does! Looks like she's standing in front of a painting! Ah hahahahaha!!!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Pics from recent trip to Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr




3rd pic: what fresh hell is this????? HIDEOUS.  Are they now PSing her a$$ to look bigger??????????


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always manages to look chic, even when wearing just sweats and sneakers.

And on Sunday, a casual looking Kim Kardashian stepped out for lunch in Calabasas with her husband Kanye West and their two children: North, three, and Saint, one.

The 36-year-old starlet covered up her incredible curves in a black T-shirt tucked into loose bottoms, adding a puffy coat on top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eads-lunch-Kanye-West-kids.html#ixzz4ZBx7JG4X


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh yeah, those kids look absolutely thrilled to party. 
She looks yuge in that outfit and Kanye looks, I dunno, like a clown I guess?


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> she wishes she is Sintra Bronte



I remember when I was growing up, most of the guys (Jamaican heritage) I knew had a poster of Sintra.


----------



## morgan20

Once again 'Free Kanye'


----------



## Singra

Lounorada said:


> These 'vacation' pictures made me laugh....
> The photoshop is off the scale, plus, her head looks like it doesn't belong to whoevers body that is
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3610831
> 
> This one is like 'they' started to photoshop her a$$, but then forgot to finish it and make it look believable
> View attachment 3610833


That's just bad photoshopping, they've pushed the contrast way too far, selectively highlighted her face (or something) and they've applied some crappy filter which is something that is very quick and doesn't take a lot of skill.

Not sure what happened to these files or where they were taken from but those small black jagged blocks all over the place sometimes happen when you push the color too far or don't convert files properly.


----------



## dell

How does she wipe her butt? Seriously. I'm not joking. [emoji15]


----------



## White Orchid

This series of photos remind of that time Kris (her ex) quipped "No-one will be interested in you when you start having kids - or words to such effect.



Sasha2012 said:


> She's always manages to look chic, even when wearing just sweats and sneakers.
> 
> And on Sunday, a casual looking Kim Kardashian stepped out for lunch in Calabasas with her husband Kanye West and their two children: North, three, and Saint, one.
> 
> The 36-year-old starlet covered up her incredible curves in a black T-shirt tucked into loose bottoms, adding a puffy coat on top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eads-lunch-Kanye-West-kids.html#ixzz4ZBx7JG4X


----------



## White Orchid

I'm guessing with the aid of something like this? 




dell said:


> How does she wipe her butt? Seriously. I'm not joking. [emoji15]


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh yeah, those kids look absolutely thrilled to party.
> She looks yuge in that outfit and Kanye looks, I dunno, like a clown I guess?


Yuuuuuuge!


----------



## White Orchid

morgan20 said:


> I remember when I was growing up, most of the guys (Jamaican heritage) I knew had a poster of Sintra.


Never heard of her but boy is she pretty.


----------



## dell

White Orchid said:


> I'm guessing with the aid of something like this?



[emoji106] understood!


----------



## raffifi

White Orchid said:


> I'm guessing with the aid of something like this?


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always manages to look chic, even when wearing just sweats and sneakers.
> 
> And on Sunday, a casual looking Kim Kardashian stepped out for lunch in Calabasas with her husband Kanye West and their two children: North, three, and Saint, one.
> 
> The 36-year-old starlet covered up her incredible curves in a black T-shirt tucked into loose bottoms, adding a puffy coat on top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eads-lunch-Kanye-West-kids.html#ixzz4ZBx7JG4X


If it's cold enough for her to wear an enormous parker why are her kids completely coatless?


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> I remember when I was growing up, most of the guys (Jamaican heritage) I knew had a poster of Sintra.


What's funny is that she's actually Trinidadian. It's one of the most iconic images representing Jamaica and she's not actually Jamaican. I feel like everyone I knew, regardless of the island, had that poster somewhere in their house....usually wherever all the guys hung out.



dell said:


> How does she wipe her butt? Seriously. I'm not joking. [emoji15]


I assume like any normal person with a big butt.


----------



## AECornell

Here's an article/interview with Sintra if anyone's interested. She's still gorgeous!

http://www.afrobella.com/2015/08/25/sintra-bronte-afrobella-jamaica-poster-girl/


----------



## lanasyogamama

I usually love pics of Kanye smiling, but here just looks crazy.


----------



## terebina786

I miss the Costa Rican rain.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I'm always surprised when people seriously ask how she wipes her azz, it's big but Kimbo is far from the people you see on My 600lb Life.


----------



## dell

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I'm always surprised when people seriously ask how she wipes her azz, it's big but Kimbo is far from the people you see on My 600lb Life.



I don't think they truly can. Which is sad.

I would think she would get wads of paper stuck in there.... that's a mountain to trek through to find the valley in between.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

dell said:


> I don't think they truly can. Which is sad.
> 
> I would think she would get wads of paper stuck in there.... that's a mountain to trek through to find the valley in between.


Lmao! [emoji16]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm sure she wipes her behind front to back like the rest of us do....

Stop trying to make fetch happen, Kimberly. Stop tucking your shirts into those sweatpants. Stop. It.


----------



## Florasun

Sasha2012 said:


> Pics from recent trip to Costa Rica
> 
> 
> Tumblr


I can't believe this is the same cottage cheesy azz we see weighing down those tacky sweatpants.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

First thing I see here is how she wipes her butt. I am afraid to check the other pages to see how it came to that.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> First thing I see here is how she wipes her butt. I am afraid to check the other pages to see how it came to that.


LOL.


----------



## pursegrl12

dell said:


> I don't think they truly can. Which is sad.
> 
> I would think she would get wads of paper stuck in there.... that's a mountain to trek through to find the valley in between.


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian made a fashion statement in purple as she left her apartment on Wednesday.
> 
> The reality star put on the colorful display as she headed to husband Kanye West's Yeezy Season 5 fashion show in New York.
> 
> Perhaps hinting that the rapper is injecting more color into his latest collection, Kim, 36, eschewed her usual neutral tones to sport a clingy berry hued ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-s-Yeezy-Season-5-show.html#ixzz4Yo2uQH30


If that top was any more transparent it would be nonexistent. Why not just spray paint herself purple.​


----------



## Irishgal

She should not stand next to anyone with a nice round or heart shaped face as it makes her look a little camel or horse faced.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> First thing I see here is how she wipes her butt. I am afraid to check the other pages to see how it came to that.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always manages to look chic, even when wearing just sweats and sneakers.
> 
> And on Sunday, a casual looking Kim Kardashian stepped out for lunch in Calabasas with her husband Kanye West and their two children: North, three, and Saint, one.
> 
> The 36-year-old starlet covered up her incredible curves in a black T-shirt tucked into loose bottoms, adding a puffy coat on top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eads-lunch-Kanye-West-kids.html#ixzz4ZBx7JG4X


"She always manages to look chic"!?! To WHOM?  
I feel like we're in that episode of the Twilight Zone where everyone else had pig faces and the normal faced person was considered the freak.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

^^^That's my favorite Twilight Zone episode!


----------



## pukasonqo

i am guessing that when the daily fail says "incredible curves" they mean "bought and paid for"?


----------



## morgan20

All I see is sadness on Kanye's face


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DM's writing is so over the top, lol.


----------



## WishList986

pukasonqo said:


> i am guessing that when the daily fail says "*incredible curves*" they mean "bought and paid for"?


Incredibly expensive, perhaps?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

morgan20 said:


> All I see is sadness on Kanye's face



His eyes look vacant


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian marked the birthday of her late father Robert Kardashian Wednesday stepping out in a skimpy tank top with lace detailing.

The reality star, 36, who had spent the morning tweeting a tribute to the former O.J. Simpson friend and defense lawyer, was photographed arriving for lunch at a restaurant in the Woodland hills neighborhood of Los Angeles.

In addition to her cleavage-baring corset-style top, she wore baggy drawstring gray sweatpants and heeled boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...impy-corset-lace-detailing.html#ixzz4ZTVrML7i


----------



## V0N1B2

So thirsty


----------



## Lodpah

The sad thing is she is trying to start a trend which backfires on her. No one would dress like the fool she is.


----------



## Singra

Anyone want a gold Kanye Jesus..... anyone, anyone? 

*Kanye West Crucifix Statue Appears in Hollywood a Block From Dolby Theatre*
Anonymous street artist strikes again! Oscar week is targeted for the fourth year in a row, this time with a Kanye West crucifix a block from the Dolby Theatre at Hollywood & Highland.

Anonymous street artist Plastic Jesus crucified Kanye West on Wednesday morning at the corner of Hollywood and La Brea, where he installed his annual rip on the Oscars just days before the ceremony on Feb. 26.

This year’s takedown was erected under the familiar art deco sculpture that marks the intersection, and features a life-sized version of the familiar gold Oscar sculpture crucified on a pedestal reading “False Idol.” Replacing the usually faceless figure is the likeness of Kanye West wearing a crown of thorns, though some tourists had trouble recognizing the pop star.

It happened quickly at around 10:30 a.m. PT, when a pickup parked in a nearby lot and artists carried the work in pieces through the crosswalk, assembling it in a matter of minutes. Few seemed to notice, though tourists paused for pictures with the piece, unaware that it was anything out of the ordinary.





“Kanye is a genius. He is a brilliant writer and producer, but we’ve built him up to a god-like idol,” the anonymous artist tells _The Hollywood Reporter_. “Look at what happened to him at the end of last year when he went into a mental facility suffering from anxiety, stress and, I think, depression.”

For the fourth year in a row, the statuette is the basis for the artist’s commentary on the entertainment industry and its excesses. Four years ago, a similar sculpture appeared, with the familiar art deco gold man standing up right with a needle in his arm, commenting on actor Philip Seymour Hoffman’s overdose. The following year featured Oscar on all fours, snorting lines of cocaine off a red carpet, and last year a he became a she – a stripper wearing only pasties and a G-string stuffed with cash. 

“The Oscars is a great celebration of Hollywood and the movie industry in general,” explains the artist. “But let’s not forget about some of the underlying stories that are there within the movie environment, like drugs, like grooming people into idols and having certain expectations of them, or the seedy side of the industry, like stripping and prostitution.”

[...] A joint pop-up show with works by Plastic Jesus and former guitarist for Billy Idol, Billy Morrison, will have a VIP opening Feb. 24 with a one-day viewing for the public the following day at Gibson Brands Sunset (the old Tower Records building). The show will feature 36 works by the pair, including the Kanye piece as well as six new pieces by Plastic Jesus that comment on celebrity, materialism and fellow street artist, Banksy, whom he has often been compared to.

“I take it as a great compliment. However, it’s kind of quite lazy,” the artist says of the comparison. “I’m doing my messages in my own way. I like people to accept the message and the piece that I do for its own cultural value rather than because it’s similar to a Banksy.”

A native of the U.K., Plastic Jesus began doing street art about four years ago following a 20-year career as a photojournalist for magazines like _GQ_ as well as _The Mail on Sunday_ and other British newspapers, covering stories on human trafficking, drug smuggling and prostitution. In recent years, he’s turned exclusively to street art, making his stenciled phrase (found on both buildings and T-shirts), “Stop Making Stupid People Famous” his calling card. [...]

[...] “He will be welcome to the pop-up show. He can also buy a ‘Stop Making Stupid People Famous’ T-shirt. It would be great to see him wearing that as well.”





Sources:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ppears-hollywood-a-block-dolby-theatre-978266
http://mashable.com/2017/02/22/kanye-west-gold-jesus-sculpture/#mgaP7L1_JkqV


----------



## baglover1973

can only muster LMFAO for these pics (of Kim and Kort)


----------



## CeeJay

Singra said:


> Anyone want a gold Kanye Jesus..... anyone, anyone?
> 
> *Kanye West Crucifix Statue Appears in Hollywood a Block From Dolby Theatre*
> Anonymous street artist strikes again! Oscar week is targeted for the fourth year in a row, this time with a Kanye West crucifix a block from the Dolby Theatre at Hollywood & Highland.
> 
> Anonymous street artist Plastic Jesus crucified Kanye West on Wednesday morning at the corner of Hollywood and La Brea, where he installed his annual rip on the Oscars just days before the ceremony on Feb. 26.
> 
> This year’s takedown was erected under the familiar art deco sculpture that marks the intersection, and features a life-sized version of the familiar gold Oscar sculpture crucified on a pedestal reading “False Idol.” Replacing the usually faceless figure is the likeness of Kanye West wearing a crown of thorns, though some tourists had trouble recognizing the pop star.
> 
> It happened quickly at around 10:30 a.m. PT, when a pickup parked in a nearby lot and artists carried the work in pieces through the crosswalk, assembling it in a matter of minutes. Few seemed to notice, though tourists paused for pictures with the piece, unaware that it was anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Kanye is a genius. He is a brilliant writer and producer, but we’ve built him up to a god-like idol,” the anonymous artist tells _The Hollywood Reporter_. “Look at what happened to him at the end of last year when he went into a mental facility suffering from anxiety, stress and, I think, depression.”
> 
> For the fourth year in a row, the statuette is the basis for the artist’s commentary on the entertainment industry and its excesses. Four years ago, a similar sculpture appeared, with the familiar art deco gold man standing up right with a needle in his arm, commenting on actor Philip Seymour Hoffman’s overdose. The following year featured Oscar on all fours, snorting lines of cocaine off a red carpet, and last year a he became a she – a stripper wearing only pasties and a G-string stuffed with cash.
> 
> “The Oscars is a great celebration of Hollywood and the movie industry in general,” explains the artist. “But let’s not forget about some of the underlying stories that are there within the movie environment, like drugs, like grooming people into idols and having certain expectations of them, or the seedy side of the industry, like stripping and prostitution.”
> 
> [...] A joint pop-up show with works by Plastic Jesus and former guitarist for Billy Idol, Billy Morrison, will have a VIP opening Feb. 24 with a one-day viewing for the public the following day at Gibson Brands Sunset (the old Tower Records building). The show will feature 36 works by the pair, including the Kanye piece as well as six new pieces by Plastic Jesus that comment on celebrity, materialism and fellow street artist, Banksy, whom he has often been compared to.
> 
> “I take it as a great compliment. However, it’s kind of quite lazy,” the artist says of the comparison. “I’m doing my messages in my own way. I like people to accept the message and the piece that I do for its own cultural value rather than because it’s similar to a Banksy.”
> 
> A native of the U.K., Plastic Jesus began doing street art about four years ago following a 20-year career as a photojournalist for magazines like _GQ_ as well as _The Mail on Sunday_ and other British newspapers, covering stories on human trafficking, drug smuggling and prostitution. In recent years, he’s turned exclusively to street art, making his stenciled phrase (found on both buildings and T-shirts), “Stop Making Stupid People Famous” his calling card. [...]
> 
> [...] “He will be welcome to the pop-up show. He can also buy a ‘Stop Making Stupid People Famous’ T-shirt. It would be great to see him wearing that as well.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ppears-hollywood-a-block-dolby-theatre-978266
> http://mashable.com/2017/02/22/kanye-west-gold-jesus-sculpture/#mgaP7L1_JkqV


No words for this, truly ..


----------



## labelwhore04

LOL at those pics of Kim, i feel embarassed for her. She looks like a ridiculous fool.


----------



## terebina786

Like what is this??


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## YSoLovely

Oh, Kimberly! 
Not only is the outfit a ffffing fail, but all individual pieces are fugly, too.

Remember the good old days when Kim's style issues were as simple as wearing the wrong outfit for the season or wearing something two sizes too small? Ah, ~meeemooriiiiieeessss~


----------



## bag-mania

I guess Kanye has decided he's conquered the fashion industry so now he's going to be a makeup expert. 

"Kanye West wants to go head-to-head with his famous sister-in-law ... diving head first into the cosmetic biz dominated by Kylie Jenner.

Kanye's filed legal docs declaring his intention to produce DONDA brand makeup, perfumes, lotions and other cosmetics. *Donda*, of course, is Kanye's beloved mom who passed away in 2007.

He'll be up against some stiff family competition. Kylie's cosmetics sell out within minutes ... some resell on eBay for 10 times the retail value.  

Kanye's application to snag the DONDA cosmetics line is currently being processed but our sources say at this time he's only filed the paperwork in case something develops. 

He's made it clear ... Kanye wants to be the new Martha Stewart, creating a lifestyle brand that includes credit cards, cars, wallpaper screens, furnishings, video games, amusement parks, hotels, fitness centers and healthy fast food."

http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/23/kanye-west-donda-cosmetics-kylie/


----------



## labelwhore04

Amusement parks??? Wtf  LOL


----------



## Kidclarke

At least the statue is less tacky then the way Kim dresses.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't even understand what she's wearing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> I guess Kanye has decided he's conquered the fashion industry so now he's going to be a makeup expert.
> 
> "Kanye West wants to go head-to-head with his famous sister-in-law ... diving head first into the cosmetic biz dominated by Kylie Jenner.
> 
> Kanye's filed legal docs declaring his intention to produce DONDA brand makeup, perfumes, lotions and other cosmetics. *Donda*, of course, is Kanye's beloved mom who passed away in 2007.
> 
> He'll be up against some stiff family competition. Kylie's cosmetics sell out within minutes ... some resell on eBay for 10 times the retail value.
> 
> Kanye's application to snag the DONDA cosmetics line is currently being processed but our sources say at this time he's only filed the paperwork in case something develops.
> 
> He's made it clear ... Kanye wants to be the new Martha Stewart, creating a lifestyle brand that includes credit cards, cars, wallpaper screens, furnishings, video games, amusement parks, hotels, fitness centers and healthy fast food."
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/23/kanye-west-donda-cosmetics-kylie/



This is the kind of crap that racks up his debt.


----------



## CrazyCool01

o


CeeJay said:


> No words for this, truly ..


oooohh God, Save this world  i agree, no words really!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian marked the birthday of her late father Robert Kardashian Wednesday stepping out in a skimpy tank top with lace detailing.
> 
> The reality star, 36, who had spent the morning tweeting a tribute to the former O.J. Simpson friend and defense lawyer, was photographed arriving for lunch at a restaurant in the Woodland hills neighborhood of Los Angeles.
> 
> In addition to her cleavage-baring corset-style top, she wore baggy drawstring gray sweatpants and heeled boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...impy-corset-lace-detailing.html#ixzz4ZTVrML7i


Sorry no matter how "fashionable" it is, I could never understand track pants and heels. Then you have kimbo who adds a top like that...... yup a killer look


----------



## Viva La Fashion

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is the kind of crap that racks up his debt.


He doesn't need that, he has kim's joint account for his debt problems


----------



## YSoLovely

So, Kim was #cookingforbae on snapchat last night and.... um... well...























I know I'm not the only one thinking what I'm thinking what those muffins look like


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> So, Kim was #cookingforbae on snapchat last night and.... um... well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not the only one thinking what I'm thinking what those muffins look like


WTF is on those muffins? Are they supposed to be cornbread? And, those have to be the nastiest looking green beans I've ever seen...what are they swimming in? I don't know what's going on with that rice. I wish she'd stop with these soul food attempts or at least learn it from someone who actually knows how to cook.


----------



## twinkle.tink

What in the world is that second picture!?


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> WTF is on those muffins? Are they supposed to be cornbread? And, those have to be the nastiest looking green beans I've ever seen...what are they swimming in? I don't know what's going on with that rice. I wish she'd stop with these soul food attempts or at least learn it from someone who actually knows how to cook.


I'm glad you were able to decipher wtf was in those pots, because other than those greasy looking muffins and the pot of rice, I couldn't figure out what I was looking at.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm glad you were able to decipher wtf was in those pots, because other than those greasy looking muffins and the pot of rice, I couldn't figure out what I was looking at.



The only thing I recognized was the chicken.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm glad you were able to decipher wtf was in those pots, because other than those greasy looking muffins and the pot of rice, I couldn't figure out what I was looking at.


Well she only know how to cook 2 sides and it doesn't look like collard greens...process of elimination...lol.

Think she was attempting something that should look more like this and these don't even look that great to me.


----------



## White Orchid

The rice KINDA reminds me of Persian rice dishes.  But like I said kinda.  I don't wanna p!ss off any Iranian folks out there cos it looks NOTHING like authentic Persian Pilow dishes with saffron, etc which is a mouth-watering feast.  That requires skill - something which Kim is devoid of.


----------



## stylemepretty

I hope she didn't feed that to her kids


----------



## Irishgal

I'm going to have to take these pictures over to Sweetie Pies and see if the ladies there get a good laugh.


----------



## White Orchid

Actually looking at that pic again, I think those things in the rice are beans?  If that's the case forget what I said and I'll pass on asking her for the recipe


----------



## White Orchid

stylemepretty said:


> I hope she didn't feed that to her kids


I'd be inclined to call child services if she fed her kids, period!!!  She wouldn't be that cruel, would she?


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> The rice KINDA reminds me of Persian rice dishes.  But like I said kinda.  I don't wanna p!ss off any Iranian folks out there cos it looks NOTHING like authentic Persian Pilow dishes with saffron, etc which is a mouth-watering feast.  That requires skill - something which Kim is devoid of.


Kim only attempts to cook soul food...guarantee she's not attempting any Persian dish of any kind. I don't know what that's supposed to be..red beans and rice but with black beans?


----------



## VickyB

What the heck is that simmering goop??????


----------



## cdtracing

I'm from the South & those pictures were insulting to Southern cooking.  That crap looked just plain nasty.  If you're going to cook Southern food, at least make the effort to learn from someone who knows how to cook Southern food.  I wouldn't feed that sh*t to my dogs!!!  In fact, that's not even worth feeding to hogs.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Pathetic.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I stared at the green bean pic for a while, I thought I was looking at a writhing school of minnows or something [emoji13]


----------



## V0N1B2

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I stared at the green bean pic for a while, I thought I was looking at a writhing school of minnows or something [emoji13]


That's what it looked like!!


----------



## terebina786

I'm no chef, nor do I claim to be those green beans and rice and peas look gross.


----------



## baglover1973

This honestly looks about like what I think something she cooked would look like.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is the queen of social media.

And the 36-year-old attempted to show her son the ropes on Snapchat on Friday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashian's star first posted a quick video with Saint in the flower crown.

Then she then used the classic dog filter and Saint can be seen trying to speak as Kim keeps saying to him: 'Dog, open your mouth. Go ahhh.'

A confused Saint looks at his mum before the clip ends.

Fans of the app know that you have to open your mouth to activate the dog tongue feature.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-son-Saint-play-Snapchat.html#ixzz4ZfxF0XGP


----------



## Viva La Fashion

who ever attempts to try and actually eat this..... food must have his insurance on stand by for medical emergencies


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Kim only attempts to cook soul food...guarantee she's not attempting any Persian dish of any kind. I don't know what that's supposed to be..red beans and rice but with black beans?



Exactly, she only makes soul food, she's been making  the same 3 things since her Reggie Bush days. It looks like beans and rice mixed together, I wouldn't place any bets on Kimbo trying to make anything besides the only stuff she makes, she's probably never even heard of pilau, which by the way, is scrumptious!


----------



## Lodpah

1.  The muffins are Kanye's Muffin drizzled jig 
2.  The beans are Kim's Green Beans in Liquified Gelatined Silicone Cream
3.  The rice is Kim's combination long grain/short grain rice, cooked in different pots rice dish and plated accordingly to their grain size. The black things are licorice slices 
4. The chicken are Kim's "V"ictory Drummette/Wing Special combo (it's a new thing as some people can master eating the wing and drummetes at the same time. Silly me I usually split em but in this instance it's a subliminal message she's sending with the "v' position of the drummette)

I had to stare at the muffins for a while it is truly fascinating to see how a muffin can generate so much liquid when baked. Maybe it is honey drizzled on it but honey is kinda thick.


----------



## kemilia

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I stared at the green bean pic for a while, I thought I was looking at a writhing school of minnows or something [emoji13]


This! Though I thought maybe anchovies. 
These are the most unappetizing food pics ever.


----------



## CeeJay

White Orchid said:


> The rice KINDA reminds me of Persian rice dishes.  But like I said kinda.  I don't wanna p!ss off any Iranian folks out there cos it looks NOTHING like authentic Persian Pilow dishes with saffron, etc which is a mouth-watering feast.  That requires skill - something which Kim is devoid of.


TOTALLY agree .. I think what it's SUPPOSED to be is the Shirin Polo Persian rice that has the Basmati Rice, Pistachios, Orange peel, Slivered Almonds and Saffron (one of my personal favorites).  I have seen some other Persian Rice that has dried Sour Cherries (my husband's favorite), so I don't know if she mixed it up somewhat .. but sure as heck cannot see HER making it (you can EASILY get Persian food out here in LA - there are NUMEROUS restaurants/caterers .. I should know, I LOVE Persian food!). 

The other stuff? .. OMG!  That does NOT look like Okra, but Green Beens with Ham (which is supposed to be Hamhock - no? [_I'm not as familiar with Southern Food_]).  Bottom line .. WTF?


----------



## FlipDiver

kemilia said:


> This! Though I thought maybe anchovies.
> These are the most unappetizing food pics ever.



I literally thought it was a vat of slimy anchovies swimming in oil. I would have never thought those are "green" beans..?!


----------



## Lounorada

Viva La Fashion said:


> who ever attempts to try and actually eat this..... food must have his insurance on stand by for medical emergencies


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Her cooking will definitely give you an upset stomach.  Hope she has tums on hand for her guests.


----------



## Lounorada

FlipDiver said:


> I literally thought it was a vat of slimy anchovies swimming in oil. I would have never thought those are "green" beans..?!


That's exactly what I thought it was too


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr







What a stupid outfit. This fool walkin' around thinking (and wishing) she's Rihanna...


----------



## GoGlam

Saint is more beautiful than North.


----------



## jiangjiang

Something looks wrong with that kid.... hope I am wrong!


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> TOTALLY agree .. I think what it's SUPPOSED to be is the Shirin Polo Persian rice that has the Basmati Rice, Pistachios, Orange peel, Slivered Almonds and Saffron (one of my personal favorites).  I have seen some other Persian Rice that has dried Sour Cherries (my husband's favorite), so I don't know if she mixed it up somewhat .. but sure as heck cannot see HER making it (you can EASILY get Persian food out here in LA - there are NUMEROUS restaurants/caterers .. I should know, I LOVE Persian food!).
> 
> The other stuff? .. OMG!  That does NOT look like Okra, but Green Beens with Ham (which is supposed to be Hamhock - no? [_I'm not as familiar with Southern Food_]).  Bottom line .. WTF?


I have no idea why you all think Kim is trying to cook anything but soul food. In her mind and what she's shown time and time again, that's all black men eat. She will not let her man go without his Sunday like his momma used to make. lol. That mess is simply supposed to be red beans and rice. Kim don't know nothing about a hamhock (turkey wings can be substituted). I find her attempts pathetic as she refuses to go beyond the most known soul food dishes and refuses to even master those.


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> I have no idea why you all think Kim is trying to cook anything but soul food. In her mind and what she's shown time and time again, that's all black men eat. She will not let her man go without his Sunday like his momma used to make. lol. That mess is simply supposed to be red beans and rice. Kim don't know nothing about a hamhock (turkey wings can be substituted). I find her attempts pathetic as she refuses to go beyond the most known soul food dishes and refuses to even master those.


Huh? .. did I say anything about her 'not' making Soul Food?  I merely mentioned that the Rice dish looked very much like the Persian Shirin Polo, and that could definitely be something that she would make as the Armenians and Persians make similar food.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I stared at the green bean pic for a while, I thought I was looking at a writhing school of minnows or something [emoji13]



LOL . So that's what the simmering goop was!!!!!! I've never seen green beans in that state.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Tumblr
> View attachment 3616187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid outfit. This fool walkin' around thinking (and wishing) she's Rihanna...



Big mistake carrying such a small bag.


----------



## CeeJay

I have to say that I'm kind of in disbelief that Kim has a Style thread here on TPF!  Is it just to troll her "style"? (having never looked at it because I think her style is atrocious!) ..


----------



## dell

Viva La Fashion said:


> who ever attempts to try and actually eat this..... food must have his insurance on stand by for medical emergencies



I watched some of bridesmaids this morning.... the scene where they all throw up and poop came to mind when I saw her food!


----------



## green.bee

CeeJay said:


> I have to say that I'm kind of in disbelief that Kim has a Style thread here on TPF!  Is it just to troll her "style"? (having never looked at it because I think her style is atrocious!) ..



My thoughts exactly. Kardashian + style in one sentence = oxymoron


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GoGlam said:


> Saint is more beautiful than North.



Really???
They are BOTH beautiful


----------



## zen1965

jiangjiang said:


> Something looks wrong with that kid.... hope I am wrong!


What makes you say that?


----------



## WishList986

zen1965 said:


> What makes you say that?


I also want to know why. He looks like a completely healthy little bub to me


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> Huh? .. did I say anything about her 'not' making Soul Food?  I merely mentioned that the Rice dish looked very much like the Persian Shirin Polo, and that could definitely be something that she would make as the Armenians and Persians make similar food.


I understood....I'm only saying that she attempts no food from her own culture.  When in doubt of the dish, know she's attempting soul food (regardless of what it resembles lol) which makes it even sadder. She only feeds the black men she dates/marries soul food *insert eyeroll here*...this is a point she's very proud of ....and we will not let her attempts go in vein without proper acknowledgement. lol. 

Having enjoyed a many Persian dishes and Soul Food dishes, it's a travesty to both cultures. Her food snaps/grams are always the worst.


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> I understood....I'm only saying that she attempts no food from her own culture.  When in doubt of the dish, know she's attempting soul food (regardless of what it resembles lol) which makes it even sadder. She only feeds the black men she dates/marries soul food *insert eyeroll here*...this is a point she's very proud of ....and we will not let her attempts go in vein without proper acknowledgement. lol.
> 
> Having enjoyed a many Persian dishes and Soul Food dishes, it's a travesty to both cultures. Her food snaps/grams are always the worst.


Ah .. gotcha, and yes .. she's about as good a cook as I am (I'M HORRIFIC)!!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

dell said:


> I watched some of bridesmaids this morning.... the scene where they all throw up and poop came to mind when I saw her food!



HAHAHAHAHA!! I loved that scene - especially when the one girl pooped her dress while crossing the street.


----------



## mkr

Well shoot when did Kanye become southern?


jiangjiang said:


> Something looks wrong with that kid.... hope I am wrong!


He's fine.  He just has the normal "who is this woman?" look on his face.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Well shoot when did Kanye become southern?
> 
> He's fine.  He just has the normal "who is this woman?" look on his face.


Soul food has nothing to do with being southern and everything to do with the diaspora. Southern, Northern, Caribbean, African, etc...we, refugees of the diaspora aka slave trade, all have similar dishes cooked with the same technique but using different/localized similar ingredients.


----------



## chelseavrb

I just can't deal with her sense of style lately. Her body couldn't look better but she is dressing to look more mature and yet we know she wants to look younger. She really does go for that high fashion rihanna DGAF look but winds up looking like one of our mothers in the 80s.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/02/27/kim-kardashian-shares-sweet-selfies-with-saint/

*Kim Kardashian* is definitely not being social media shy anymore and has taken to using Instagram‘s new slideshow feature to share even more pics!

The 35-year-old reality star took to the social media platform so share some adorable new photos with her 14-month-old son *Saint*!

“Me and my *Sainty* boo a few months ago…scroll through,” *Kim* captioned a series of photos, posing with *Saint* in his high chair.

*Kim* has been sharing more photos of *Saint* recently, including a cute pic from their family vacation to Costa Rica and documenting their time together on Snapchat.

Also pictured: *Kim *and *Kourtney Kardashian* filming scenes for _Keeping Up With The Kardashians_ at Sloan’s Homemade Ice Cream on Monday (February 27) in Canoga Park, Calif.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Both Saint and North make my ovaries twitch,  such gorgeous children. 

No comment on Kim, she looks her usual foolish self.


----------



## rockhollow

so much for a new brand of Kim after the robbery - that didn't last very long!
That traumatic robbery is so last year I guess.


----------



## morgan20

Yes Kanye and Kim produced two beautiful children.  I could squeeze Saints cheeks


----------



## White Orchid

Aaaaand back to those fugly boots.


----------



## V0N1B2

a) could you _be _further away from your kid while you take a selfie?
B) there's no disputing Saint is Kanye's son.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently revealed she is trying to lose weight.

And Kim Kardashian was in the absolute worst place to do so on Monday as she visited an ice-cream store with her sister and niece.

The 36-year-old joined Kourtney and Penelope for a frozen treat in LA as they filmed scenes for an upcoming episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-visit-ice-cream-store.html#ixzz4ZyG3El18


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have never laughed so hard at the preview for their show when her sister was side eyeing the hell out of that robbery story. Is she tight with the sister that has kids?


----------



## bag-mania

How cold is it in LA that she is all wrapped up in fur and actually has her arms inside the coat?


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> WTF is on those muffins? Are they supposed to be cornbread? And, those have to be the nastiest looking green beans I've ever seen...what are they swimming in? I don't know what's going on with that rice. I wish she'd stop with these soul food attempts or at least learn it from someone who actually knows how to cook.


thanks for clarifying they were green beans.  I thought they were maggots.  Why are all the shots so blurry from a practically professional fotog?


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> The rice KINDA reminds me of Persian rice dishes.  But like I said kinda.*  I don't wanna p!ss off any Iranian folks out there* cos it looks NOTHING like authentic Persian Pilow dishes with saffron, etc which is a mouth-watering feast.  That requires skill - something which Kim is devoid of.


----------



## Jayne1

Why do you suppose she has such an attachment to this wig?  She used to change them all the time.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Why do you suppose she has such an attachment to this wig?  She used to change them all the time.


Kanye's orders.


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> Kanye's orders.


Does she care what he says anymore?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Does she care what he says anymore?



I think she does. For all the rumors that she would divorce him after his breakdown there's still no sign of it months later.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim likes to run things into the ground, that wig is no different.


----------



## shestarr

Best Dressed in this event would have to go to baby North.


----------



## berrydiva

That wig is ratch at this point and has run its course....time for her to let it go.


----------



## White Orchid

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have never laughed so hard at the preview for their show when her sister was side eyeing the hell out of that robbery story. Is she tight with the sister that has kids?


 Um, her name is Kourtney 

I've just started watching their show (we're a few seasons behind) and I tell ya, Kourtney really doesn't try too hard to hide her disdain.  From her comments about the kitten Mercy to Kim's debut on the cover of Vogue, you can see how much she's over Kim's narcissism and selfishness.  This alone makes me want to watch a few more episodes before my brain can take no more.


----------



## YSoLovely

redney said:


> Kanye's orders.



He needs stability in his life.


----------



## caitlin1214

cdtracing said:


> I'm from the South & those pictures were insulting to Southern cooking.  That crap looked just plain nasty.  If you're going to cook Southern food, at least make the effort to learn from someone who knows how to cook Southern food.  I wouldn't feed that sh*t to my dogs!!!  In fact, that's not even worth feeding to hogs.


I went to a (mostly) white, liberal arts college on the East Cost. The dining hall served Soul Food for a dinner in February. Whether or not they should be doing that is a WHOLE other conversation but my point is, it was made correctly and tasted really good. 
I always looked forward to those. 


Lounorada said:


> Tumblr
> View attachment 3616187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid outfit. This fool walkin' around thinking (and wishing) she's Rihanna...



She's got to stop trying to make the Pirate Wench thing happen. It's not going to happen.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

White Orchid said:


> Um, her name is Kourtney
> 
> I've just started watching their show (we're a few seasons behind) and I tell ya, Kourtney really doesn't try too hard to hide her disdain.  From her comments about the kitten Mercy to Kim's debut on the cover of Vogue, you can see how much she's over Kim's narcissism and selfishness.  This alone makes me want to watch a few more episodes before my brain can take no more.



I'd probably watch just a recap of her side eyedness if it were available.


----------



## White Orchid

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'd probably watch just a recap of her side eyedness if it were available.


It's worth it, trust me!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is blessed with a clear complexion and smooth skin.

And on Tuesday Kim Kardashian made sure to keep her face flawless as she made a trip to Epione in Beverly Hills.

After her facial treatment the 36-year-old was pictured leaving the center with only a slick of lip gloss, allowing her gorgeous skin to breathe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fresh-faced-skin-treatment.html#ixzz4a415gJdQ


----------



## White Orchid

Looks like she's been visiting the "dentist" again.

Oh and that valour top is hideous.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'*She is blessed with a clear complexion and smooth skin. *And on Tuesday Kim Kardashian made sure to keep her face *flawless *as she made a trip to Epione in Beverly Hills. After her facial treatment the 36-year-old was pictured leaving the center with only a slick of lip gloss, allowing her *gorgeous skin* to breathe.'

DF is as sycophantic as they come. How much are the Ks paying them?


----------



## White Orchid

Babydoll Chanel said:


> '*She is blessed with a clear complexion and smooth skin. *And on Tuesday Kim Kardashian made sure to keep her face *flawless *as she made a trip to Epione in Beverly Hills. After her facial treatment the 36-year-old was pictured leaving the center with only a slick of lip gloss, allowing her *gorgeous skin* to breathe.'
> 
> DF is as sycophantic as they come. How much are the Ks paying them?


I'm just grateful for small miracles - one whole paragraph devoid of the usual spelling mistakes.


----------



## bagsforme

She's there weekly no wonder she has nice skin.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> I'm just grateful for small miracles - one whole paragraph devoid of the usual *spelling mistakes*.





White Orchid said:


> Oh and that *valour *top is hideous.


----------



## White Orchid

Babydoll Chanel said:


>


Smart a$$


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian West joined Children's Hospital Los Angeles (CHLA) to kick off its 2nd Annual Make March Matter™ fundraising campaign on Wednesday.

The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star was accompanied by Grace Rose, 14, and Saylor Pierson, 6, who are both former patients of the hospital.

The 36-year-old reality star rang a ceremonial bell with the two young ladies to officially launch the month-long campaign.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-goes-casual-kicks-charity.html#ixzz4a8bqLFbX


----------



## White Orchid

Ugly.  Just ugly.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian West joined Children's Hospital Los Angeles (CHLA) to kick off its 2nd Annual Make March Matter™ fundraising campaign on Wednesday.
> 
> The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star was accompanied by Grace Rose, 14, and Saylor Pierson, 6, who are both former patients of the hospital.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star rang a ceremonial bell with the two young ladies to officially launch the month-long campaign.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-goes-casual-kicks-charity.html#ixzz4a8bqLFbX


My friend was eating in the Polo Lounge today while waiting for her room to be ready. And in walked Kim and "her younger sister"(Kim is the only K my friend is familiar with). They did not one but two laps of the room before sitting down. My friend felt foolish noticing them as nobody else in the place even gave them a glance as far as she could tell. My friend commented on the ripped up jeans and long cheap wig Kim was wearing. I guess they stopped at the Polo Lounge either before or after this "charity" gig.


----------



## Sasha2012

Feeding the soul is just as important as feeding the body.

And Kim Kardashian was certainly intent upon reaping the benefits of southern comfort as she dined with Kanye West at a soul food jazz eatery in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old beauty and her blonde-haired rapper husband were seen at trendy restaurant and club Bandera on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...romantic-dinner-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4aAAP4kdq


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like this better than the Morticia Addams straight hair. Plus, I can't see her nipples.


----------



## mkr

Could she walk beside him one time?


----------



## terebina786

I think I like her jeans.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wasn't sure where to post this but at the Balmain show models wore lip rings and now the fashion accounts are saying "lip rings are in" Oliver obsession with Kim is stronger than ever


----------



## Hobbsy

At least she doesn't have sweat pants on! [emoji44]


----------



## kemilia

lanasyogamama said:


> I like this better than the Morticia Addams straight hair. Plus, I can't see her nipples.


But those jeans aren't doing her figure any favors.


----------



## kemilia

White Orchid said:


> Ugly.  Just ugly.


These 2 sweet little girls obviously put a lot of thought into what they were going to wear (or maybe their moms did) and look so nice and SHE looks like she just rolled outta bed and pulled on whatever was laying on the floor from the night before!


----------



## jiangjiang

White Orchid said:


> Ugly.  Just ugly.



She was pretty once upon a time....


----------



## lanasyogamama

kemilia said:


> But those jeans aren't doing her figure any favors.



That's what happens when you chase trends over choosing what flatters your body.


----------



## White Orchid

jiangjiang said:


> She was pretty once upon a time....


I meant her outfit lol, but I agree.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> I think I like her jeans.


What is it about them that you like?  Just curious.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> What is it about them that you like?  Just curious.


I have a thing for destroyed denim.  I think I own more ripped and torn jeans than ones that aren't lol.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

terebina786 said:


> I have a thing for destroyed denim.  I think I own more ripped and torn jeans than ones that aren't lol.



I'm also obsessed with ripped denim, I own more ripped ones than regular ones, but this one is just awful. I believe the combination of the colour and the length of it that makes it unflattering for her shape/height


----------



## LouisVObsession

http://www.kyroandstyle.com/2017/02/trend-alert-wearing-sweatpants-with-what.html

TPF is mentioned.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like the jeans .. for me. not her


----------



## caitlin1214

I like distressed denim but I don't like too many holes. I like a pair that are casual, but then I can fess them up for work and I can't do that with too many holes.


----------



## bag-princess

if this is a repost - sorry!  scroll on by..................



Kanye Is Gonna Be Jealous: Beyonce Took Blue Ivy To Meet Mariah’s Kids
*Yeezus Wept: Beyonce Took Blue Ivy To Meet Mariah’s Kids & The Petty Is Delicious*

http://dailyshares.me/kanye-is-gonn...ds-1?v=j8z3YfS99Xwv4hSLgcPkGZs41CJWBN0fO4I28R


Rumor has it that Beyonce has refused to associate her family with Kanye's (or Kim's) and yet here we see her and Blue Ivy with Mariah Carey and her kids. Of course, the internet had its own opinion on this meeting of two divas.


----------



## stylemepretty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have never laughed so hard at the preview for their show when her sister was side eyeing the hell out of that robbery story. Is she tight with the sister that has kids?


Kourtney has the same facial expression whether she's excited, confused or constipated.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always on the cutting edge of fashion.

And Kim Kardashian proved once again she is a member of the sartorial vanguard as she stepped out to dinner in West Hollywood on Thursday night.

The 36-year-old looked stunning as she made sure to put her well-endowed chest on display.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-flesh-bandeau-top.html#ixzz4aNrZLmWZ


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always on the cutting edge of fashion.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian proved once again she is a member of the sartorial vanguard as she stepped out to dinner in West Hollywood on Thursday night.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked stunning as she made sure to put her well-endowed chest on display.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-flesh-bandeau-top.html#ixzz4aNrZLmWZ



 Where is the rest of the dress????? And why does it look half wet in the last picture????  Gesh! Not to mention the button sides make her stomach look like a "Sara Lee cake" Layer upper layer upper layer? (Aussie slang! )


----------



## kasumi168

Ahaha! That looks like she cut a meter of material off the roll and pinned it on the sides because she has nothing else to wear!!


----------



## mkr

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Where is the rest of the dress????? And why does it look half wet in the last picture????  Gesh! Not to mention the button sides make her stomach look like a "Sara Lee cake" Layer upper layer upper layer? (Aussie slang! )



She peed her spanx.


----------



## terebina786

The cutting edge of fashion is unfinished clothes? Ok, I guess.


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> The cutting edge of fashion is unfinished clothes? Ok, I guess.



maybe they meant the blunt (dull) cutting edge of fashion? 
anything to be on the mags and the daily fail


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Where is the rest of the dress????? And why does it look half wet in the last picture????  Gesh! Not to mention the button sides make her stomach look like a "Sara Lee cake" Layer upper layer upper layer? (Aussie slang! )



It's "layer upon layer upon layer". Its not Aussie slang either. It was the marketing spiel and said with a Danish accent.

https://metavideos.com/video/939081/who-remembers-the-danish-layer-upon-layer-lady-in-our-ads


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That outfit....so much WTH. Not flattering, not fashionable.


----------



## rockhollow

No, Kim, No!


----------



## rockhollow

photoshopped much?


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always on the cutting edge of fashion.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian proved once again she is a member of the sartorial vanguard as she stepped out to dinner in West Hollywood on Thursday night.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked stunning as she made sure to put her well-endowed chest on display.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-flesh-bandeau-top.html#ixzz4aNrZLmWZ




WTF did I just SEE?????


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always on the cutting edge of fashion.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian proved once again she is a member of the sartorial vanguard as she stepped out to dinner in West Hollywood on Thursday night.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked stunning as she made sure to put her well-endowed chest on display.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-flesh-bandeau-top.html#ixzz4aNrZLmWZ


Cutting edge of fashion!


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> photoshopped much?
> View attachment 3623750



Thanks, Rockhollow!!!!! This is just too good!


----------



## Lounorada

rockhollow said:


> photoshopped much?
> View attachment 3623750


She looks rough.
Her nose in the un-photoshopped pic on the right is curved like a banana.


----------



## DrDior

Wow. Since when did looking like you peed yourself become the cutting edge of fashion?!
I'm thinking there's a lot of Geordie Shore/Jersey kids who are very au courant every weekend.


----------



## dell

baglover1973 said:


> WTF did I just SEE?????



A mess!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Enough of the ripped mom jeans already


----------



## Ladybug09

A statue with thigh gap....ok....LOL



Singra said:


> Anyone want a gold Kanye Jesus..... anyone, anyone?
> 
> *Kanye West Crucifix Statue Appears in Hollywood a Block From Dolby Theatre*
> Anonymous street artist strikes again! Oscar week is targeted for the fourth year in a row, this time with a Kanye West crucifix a block from the Dolby Theatre at Hollywood & Highland.
> 
> Anonymous street artist Plastic Jesus crucified Kanye West on Wednesday morning at the corner of Hollywood and La Brea, where he installed his annual rip on the Oscars just days before the ceremony on Feb. 26.
> 
> This year’s takedown was erected under the familiar art deco sculpture that marks the intersection, and features a life-sized version of the familiar gold Oscar sculpture crucified on a pedestal reading “False Idol.” Replacing the usually faceless figure is the likeness of Kanye West wearing a crown of thorns, though some tourists had trouble recognizing the pop star.
> 
> It happened quickly at around 10:30 a.m. PT, when a pickup parked in a nearby lot and artists carried the work in pieces through the crosswalk, assembling it in a matter of minutes. Few seemed to notice, though tourists paused for pictures with the piece, unaware that it was anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Kanye is a genius. He is a brilliant writer and producer, but we’ve built him up to a god-like idol,” the anonymous artist tells _The Hollywood Reporter_. “Look at what happened to him at the end of last year when he went into a mental facility suffering from anxiety, stress and, I think, depression.”
> 
> For the fourth year in a row, the statuette is the basis for the artist’s commentary on the entertainment industry and its excesses. Four years ago, a similar sculpture appeared, with the familiar art deco gold man standing up right with a needle in his arm, commenting on actor Philip Seymour Hoffman’s overdose. The following year featured Oscar on all fours, snorting lines of cocaine off a red carpet, and last year a he became a she – a stripper wearing only pasties and a G-string stuffed with cash.
> 
> “The Oscars is a great celebration of Hollywood and the movie industry in general,” explains the artist. “But let’s not forget about some of the underlying stories that are there within the movie environment, like drugs, like grooming people into idols and having certain expectations of them, or the seedy side of the industry, like stripping and prostitution.”
> 
> [...] A joint pop-up show with works by Plastic Jesus and former guitarist for Billy Idol, Billy Morrison, will have a VIP opening Feb. 24 with a one-day viewing for the public the following day at Gibson Brands Sunset (the old Tower Records building). The show will feature 36 works by the pair, including the Kanye piece as well as six new pieces by Plastic Jesus that comment on celebrity, materialism and fellow street artist, Banksy, whom he has often been compared to.
> 
> “I take it as a great compliment. However, it’s kind of quite lazy,” the artist says of the comparison. “I’m doing my messages in my own way. I like people to accept the message and the piece that I do for its own cultural value rather than because it’s similar to a Banksy.”
> 
> A native of the U.K., Plastic Jesus began doing street art about four years ago following a 20-year career as a photojournalist for magazines like _GQ_ as well as _The Mail on Sunday_ and other British newspapers, covering stories on human trafficking, drug smuggling and prostitution. In recent years, he’s turned exclusively to street art, making his stenciled phrase (found on both buildings and T-shirts), “Stop Making Stupid People Famous” his calling card. [...]
> 
> [...] “He will be welcome to the pop-up show. He can also buy a ‘Stop Making Stupid People Famous’ T-shirt. It would be great to see him wearing that as well.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ppears-hollywood-a-block-dolby-theatre-978266
> http://mashable.com/2017/02/22/kanye-west-gold-jesus-sculpture/#mgaP7L1_JkqV


----------



## Tivo

She lo


rockhollow said:


> photoshopped much?
> View attachment 3623750


She looks AWFUL!


----------



## Irishgal

Tivo said:


> She lo
> 
> She looks AWFUL!



Her real face looks chimp like to me.


----------



## cdtracing

Singra said:


> Anyone want a gold Kanye Jesus..... anyone, anyone?
> 
> *Kanye West Crucifix Statue Appears in Hollywood a Block From Dolby Theatre*
> Anonymous street artist strikes again! Oscar week is targeted for the fourth year in a row, this time with a Kanye West crucifix a block from the Dolby Theatre at Hollywood & Highland.
> 
> Anonymous street artist Plastic Jesus crucified Kanye West on Wednesday morning at the corner of Hollywood and La Brea, where he installed his annual rip on the Oscars just days before the ceremony on Feb. 26.
> 
> This year’s takedown was erected under the familiar art deco sculpture that marks the intersection, and features a life-sized version of the familiar gold Oscar sculpture crucified on a pedestal reading “False Idol.” Replacing the usually faceless figure is the likeness of Kanye West wearing a crown of thorns, though some tourists had trouble recognizing the pop star.
> 
> It happened quickly at around 10:30 a.m. PT, when a pickup parked in a nearby lot and artists carried the work in pieces through the crosswalk, assembling it in a matter of minutes. Few seemed to notice, though tourists paused for pictures with the piece, unaware that it was anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Kanye is a genius. He is a brilliant writer and producer, but we’ve built him up to a god-like idol,” the anonymous artist tells _The Hollywood Reporter_. “Look at what happened to him at the end of last year when he went into a mental facility suffering from anxiety, stress and, I think, depression.”
> 
> For the fourth year in a row, the statuette is the basis for the artist’s commentary on the entertainment industry and its excesses. Four years ago, a similar sculpture appeared, with the familiar art deco gold man standing up right with a needle in his arm, commenting on actor Philip Seymour Hoffman’s overdose. The following year featured Oscar on all fours, snorting lines of cocaine off a red carpet, and last year a he became a she – a stripper wearing only pasties and a G-string stuffed with cash.
> 
> “The Oscars is a great celebration of Hollywood and the movie industry in general,” explains the artist. “But let’s not forget about some of the underlying stories that are there within the movie environment, like drugs, like grooming people into idols and having certain expectations of them, or the seedy side of the industry, like stripping and prostitution.”
> 
> [...] A joint pop-up show with works by Plastic Jesus and former guitarist for Billy Idol, Billy Morrison, will have a VIP opening Feb. 24 with a one-day viewing for the public the following day at Gibson Brands Sunset (the old Tower Records building). The show will feature 36 works by the pair, including the Kanye piece as well as six new pieces by Plastic Jesus that comment on celebrity, materialism and fellow street artist, Banksy, whom he has often been compared to.
> 
> “I take it as a great compliment. However, it’s kind of quite lazy,” the artist says of the comparison. “I’m doing my messages in my own way. I like people to accept the message and the piece that I do for its own cultural value rather than because it’s similar to a Banksy.”
> 
> A native of the U.K., Plastic Jesus began doing street art about four years ago following a 20-year career as a photojournalist for magazines like _GQ_ as well as _The Mail on Sunday_ and other British newspapers, covering stories on human trafficking, drug smuggling and prostitution. In recent years, he’s turned exclusively to street art, making his stenciled phrase (found on both buildings and T-shirts), “Stop Making Stupid People Famous” his calling card. [...]
> 
> [...] “He will be welcome to the pop-up show. He can also buy a ‘Stop Making Stupid People Famous’ T-shirt. It would be great to see him wearing that as well.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ppears-hollywood-a-block-dolby-theatre-978266
> http://mashable.com/2017/02/22/kanye-west-gold-jesus-sculpture/#mgaP7L1_JkqV


 I'm so dead!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

rockhollow said:


> photoshopped much?
> View attachment 3623750



OMG!  Maybe I will see her on a episode of Botched? Dr Nassif is a friend of theirs? (All the K's) Maybe he could do a face lift & nose job for a discount?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's making a cameo in the highly-anticipated Ocean's Eight film.

And Kim Kardashian reported to the set Monday to film scenes for her big debut in a sheer number that left very little to the imagination.

The 36-year-old is actually the pseudo star of the film as it centers around a  jewelry heist at a fake Met Gala event with Kim Kardashian as the intended target.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-s-Eight-debut-sheer-gown.html#ixzz4adEu6Hgz


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's wearing that wig into the ground... until her next nonstop trend hits.


----------



## White Orchid

Did she skip her Brazilian apt this month?


----------



## Stansy

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always on the cutting edge of fashion.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian proved once again she is a member of the sartorial vanguard as she stepped out to dinner in West Hollywood on Thursday night.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked stunning as she made sure to put her well-endowed chest on display.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-flesh-bandeau-top.html#ixzz4aNrZLmWZ


Are these stretch marks on her boobs? Or is it a make-up-fail? Nothing against stretch marks - she has carried 2 kids after all - but please cover them up!


----------



## kemilia

White Orchid said:


> Did she skip her Brazilian apt this month?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## kemilia

Stansy said:


> Are these stretch marks on her boobs? Or is it a make-up-fail? Nothing against stretch marks - she has carried 2 kids after all - but please cover them up!


I noticed that too and thought maybe a body makeup fail and it got missed in the photo shop fix.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Did she skip her Brazilian apt this month?


 I had that same thought!!


----------



## ManilaMama

When you're starring in Ocean's Eight but dressed for Monsters Inc...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Unpopular Opinion: But I don't think Kim was effected by the "robbery" as people claim.  She was so "scared" yet she's doing a part in a film that is about her "robbery" okay!


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Unpopular Opinion: But I don't think Kim was effected by the "robbery" as people claim.  She was so "scared" yet she's doing a part in a film that is about her "robbery" okay!


I don't think your opinion is unpopular at all!


----------



## WishList986

Stansy said:


> Are these stretch marks on her boobs? Or is it a make-up-fail? Nothing against stretch marks - she has carried 2 kids after all - *but please cover them up!*


Why should she have to cover up just because she's got stretch marks though?


----------



## V0N1B2

ManilaMama said:


> When you're starring in Ocean's Eight but dressed for Monsters Inc...
> View attachment 3626025


 dying



Glitterandstuds said:


> Unpopular Opinion: But I don't think Kim was effected by the "robbery" as people claim.  She was so "scared" yet she's doing a part in a film that is about her "robbery" okay!


Not unpopular. I would like to know when the script was written, and when it was cast tho...


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> Are these stretch marks on her boobs? Or is it a make-up-fail? Nothing against stretch marks - she has carried 2 kids after all - but please cover them up!


Y'all kill me...why should any woman cover up her boobs simply because of stretch marks? It's really such a shame that some of you guys were not made to find beauty in stretch marks.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Y'all kill me...why should any woman cover up her boobs simply because of stretch marks? It's really such a shame that some of you guys were not made to find beauty in stretch marks.


I'm still coming to terms with mine, but damn I can't imagine shaming someone for displaying her body because it has grown.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I'm still coming to terms with mine, but damn I can't imagine shaming someone for displaying her body because it has grown.


Especially due to having a child/children.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Y'all kill me...why should any woman cover up her boobs simply because of stretch marks? It's really such a shame that some of you guys were not made to find beauty in stretch marks.



You know the rules- unless you are under 35 and completely physically perfect you should stay inside your house. If you dare to venture out you need to wear long sleeves and pants and don't show any skin!


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> You know the rules- unless you are under 35 and completely physically perfect you should stay inside your house. If you dare to venture out you need to wear long sleeves and pants and don't show any skin!


You're so right...silly me. lol.


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Why should she have to cover up just because she's got stretch marks though?


Kim is never going to cover up her boobs.


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> Kim is never going to cover up her boobs.


And it's her prerogative to do so, stretch marks and all   just look at good ole Pamela Anderson


----------



## stylemepretty

Taken from her Snapchat. I don't understand how she (or anyone else) thinks this looks good. Her face is starting to scare me.


----------



## Stansy

WishList986 said:


> Why should she have to cover up just because she's got stretch marks though?


You obviously missed my point: nothing against stretch marks (or makeup fail?), I simply don't want to see her boobs!


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> Y'all kill me...why should any woman cover up her boobs simply because of stretch marks? It's really such a shame that some of you guys were not made to find beauty in stretch marks.


As I stated quite clearly I have nothing against stretch marks. I just don't want to see her breasts on display again and again.


----------



## ManilaMama

Do you guys know what procedures these celebs get to get rid of stretch marks? I assume there's something out there (other than photoshop)!

I've tried a ton of creams.. I even tried some "laser" treatments. Nope. Didn't work for me. I went from having a regular red orange tiger tummy, to now having a white tiger tummy. Lol. My badge of honor.. my baby's past home is still very much.. striped.


----------



## Stansy

ManilaMama said:


> Do you guys know what procedures these celebs get to get rid of stretch marks? I assume there's something out there (other than photoshop)!
> 
> I've tried a ton of creams.. I even tried some "laser" treatments. Nope. Didn't work for me. I went from having a regular red orange tiger tummy, to now having a white tiger tummy. Lol. My badge of honor.. my baby's past home is still very much.. striped.


I haven´t tried it but heard that this product works quite well: http://bi-oil.com/en


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I tried that oil when I was pregnant. Didn't do much. Its marketed as Bio-Oil here in Oz.  Palmer's Cocoa Butter Stretch Mark Cream was better.


----------



## ManilaMama

I tried Bi oil too. And palmers. And pharma clinix and many other creams. I don't know maybe they cancelled each other out. My torso is seriously striped. 

I tried laser, like I said and it didn't do much other than wipe out my paycheck. But that was years ago. 

You gals reckon they have new laser machines out that actually work? Or is there really "no cure"?

I'd be too afraid to go under the knife, but I am curious.. can they cut out tummy skin?? (Eek sounds so morbid)


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> I tried Bi oil too. And palmers. And pharma clinix and many other creams. I don't know maybe they cancelled each other out. My torso is seriously striped.
> 
> I tried laser, like I said and it didn't do much other than wipe out my paycheck. But that was years ago.
> 
> You gals reckon they have new laser machines out that actually work? Or is there really "no cure"?
> 
> I'd be too afraid to go under the knife, but I am curious.. can they cut out tummy skin?? (Eek sounds so morbid)


I think they cut off tummy skin when you get a tummy tuck.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

stylemepretty said:


> Taken from her Snapchat. I don't understand how she (or anyone else) thinks this looks good. Her face is starting to scare me.


Yikes!   Again? Naked?


----------



## turtlebug1971

Stansy said:


> As I stated quite clearly I have nothing against stretch marks. I just don't want to see her breasts on display again and again.




 Amen! Or her vagina, or her face, or her hair, diaper ass...... 

You cannot find good celebrity news without her worthless behind mentioned somewhere.  The media obsession with this walking pile of plastic is horrendous.


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> As I stated quite clearly I have nothing against stretch marks. I just don't want to see her breasts on display again and again.


Fair enough. But why come in this thread then? She shows off her naked body any chance she can get...so you're more likely to see pics of her breasts on display again and again as you look at pics of her, no?


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> Do you guys know what procedures these celebs get to get rid of stretch marks? I assume there's something out there (other than photoshop)!
> 
> I've tried a ton of creams.. I even tried some "laser" treatments. Nope. Didn't work for me. I went from having a regular red orange tiger tummy, to now having a white tiger tummy. Lol. My badge of honor.. my baby's past home is still very much.. striped.


Good ole fashion cocoa butter...real cocoa butter...not that stuff sold in stores.


----------



## lanasyogamama

A Connecticut man destroyed copies of Kim Kardashian West's selfies book. (Image Credit: Glastonbury Police)

GLASTONBURY, Conn. (CBS) – A man was arrested after allegedly destroying several copies of Kim Kardashian West’s book of selfies inside a Connecticut Barnes & Noble.

Glastonbury Police said 74-year-old Carl Puia was arrested Monday on a warrant for third degree criminal mischief related to an incident from October.

Puia allegedly spread a red liquid over several of Kardashian West’s books “Selfish,” which is a compilation of the reality television star’s selfies.

“Six copies of the books were destroyed in the massacre and could not be revived,” police said.

Puia also typed out a lengthy note to explain his dislike of “Ms. Kardashian and people like her.”

Police booked Puia and he was released on a $2,500 non-surety bond.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Good ole fashion cocoa butter...real cocoa butter...not that stuff sold in stores.



Does it really work?  I too have stretch marks lol


----------



## ManilaMama

berrydiva said:


> Good ole fashion cocoa butter...real cocoa butter...not that stuff sold in stores.



It never occurred to me to try the real thing. Hmm I wonder where to buy it...


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> A Connecticut man destroyed copies of Kim Kardashian West's selfies book. (Image Credit: Glastonbury Police)
> 
> GLASTONBURY, Conn. (CBS) – A man was arrested after allegedly destroying several copies of Kim Kardashian West’s book of selfies inside a Connecticut Barnes & Noble.
> 
> Glastonbury Police said 74-year-old Carl Puia was arrested Monday on a warrant for third degree criminal mischief related to an incident from October.
> 
> Puia allegedly spread a red liquid over several of Kardashian West’s books “Selfish,” which is a compilation of the reality television star’s selfies.
> 
> “Six copies of the books were destroyed in the massacre and could not be revived,” police said.
> 
> Puia also typed out a lengthy note to explain his dislike of “Ms. Kardashian and people like her.”
> 
> Police booked Puia and he was released on a $2,500 non-surety bond.


Am I allowed to like this?


----------



## ManilaMama

lanasyogamama said:


> “Six copies of the books were destroyed in the massacre and could not be revived,” police said.








"Massacre"? Really? Is that really the word the police used? LOL!


----------



## lanasyogamama

It was such a strange article I had to post!


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> A Connecticut man destroyed copies of Kim Kardashian West's selfies book. (Image Credit: Glastonbury Police)
> 
> GLASTONBURY, Conn. (CBS) – A man was arrested after allegedly destroying several copies of Kim Kardashian West’s book of selfies inside a Connecticut Barnes & Noble.
> 
> Glastonbury Police said 74-year-old Carl Puia was arrested Monday on a warrant for third degree criminal mischief related to an incident from October.
> 
> Puia allegedly spread a red liquid over several of Kardashian West’s books “Selfish,” which is a compilation of the reality television star’s selfies.
> 
> “Six copies of the books were destroyed in the massacre and could not be revived,” police said.
> 
> Puia also typed out a lengthy note to explain his dislike of “Ms. Kardashian and people like her.”
> 
> Police booked Puia and he was released on a $2,500 non-surety bond.


He's out here doing the lord's work and got arrested...smh.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Does it really work?  I too have stretch marks lol





ManilaMama said:


> It never occurred to me to try the real thing. Hmm I wonder where to buy it...


The ancients swear by it. lol. I get my cocoa and shea butter from the African stores but I have a friend who buys the products from Better Shea on Amazon and she like them. I make a body butter and body oil...I can't say that my stretch marks have gone away or are less visible but I also haven't actively been trying to eliminate them. A friend swears by cocoa butter that it prevented her from getting stretch marks during her pregnancies...she used it 2 times a day religiously during her pregnancies...she just had her 3rd kid almost a year ago and she has no stretch marks on her stomach whatsoever. YMMV

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L3FP10K/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_1_w


----------



## WishList986

lanasyogamama said:


> A Connecticut man destroyed copies of Kim Kardashian West's selfies book. (Image Credit: Glastonbury Police)
> 
> 
> 
> “Six copies of the books were *destroyed in the massacre* and could not be revived,” police said.
> 
> Puia also typed out a lengthy note to explain his dislike of “Ms. Kardashian and people like her.”
> 
> Police booked Puia and he was released on a $2,500 non-surety bond.


A massacre? You've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cocoa butter and the Palmer's cocoa butter oil works too, to even tone skin and give it a great look. I don't have a lot of stretch marks,so I can't say if it does the job for that, but it does make your skin smooth and even.


----------



## myown

rockhollow said:


> photoshopped much?
> View attachment 3623750


she looks like a man


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> Fair enough. But why come in this thread then? She shows off her naked body any chance she can get...so you're more likely to see pics of her breasts on display again and again as you look at pics of her, no?


I have been coming to this thread for years and will continue to do so - mainly for the entertainment and the witty comments of fellow members and not for her PS-deformed body and photoshop... This thread is highly entertaining on the Kim part and I enjoy the numerous side discussions going on that have nothing to do with the Ks but more with the members sharing their experiences on anything else that can take place for days.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

myown said:


> she looks like a man


my thoughts exactly! Reminded me of Conchita Wurst


----------



## ManilaMama

I've done research and found out that cocoa butter can CREATE stretch marks!!  I mean, look at these cocoa butter cookies! 




Haha! I went from researching cocoa butter to remove stretch marks.. to researching recipes using cocoa butter! Gosh, I need to get off the computer


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian didn't let the warm weather stop her from rocking a very extravagant fur coat on Wednesday.

The reality star, 36, was all bundled up in a multi-colored fur coat that wrapped around her waist as she headed towards a studio in sunny Van Nuys.

Kim's fur coat draped over her shoulder to show off her plunging silver dress with chain straps.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndles-extravagant-fur-coat.html#ixzz4aqtQ6xwC


----------



## chowlover2

A fur coat in LA today? Really?


----------



## Irishgal

Van Nuys? Well it's close enough to Canoga Park, the original porn capital of the US to make sense to me.


----------



## berrydiva

Whoever she rented that wig from is making a killing.


----------



## mkr

Those boots are fug.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian didn't let the warm weather stop her from rocking a very extravagant fur coat on Wednesday.
> 
> The reality star, 36, was all bundled up in a multi-colored fur coat that wrapped around her waist as she headed towards a studio in sunny Van Nuys.
> 
> Kim's fur coat draped over her shoulder to show off her plunging silver dress with chain straps.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndles-extravagant-fur-coat.html#ixzz4aqtQ6xwC



 WOW? I almost didn't recognize her?  She actually has clothes on?


----------



## Kidclarke

I can only imagine how sweaty and gross those trash bag shoes got with her fur coat and the hot weather. Yuck.


----------



## rockhollow

How can we not have pages of delightfully wicked comments on this thread when these are the photos we get to see of Kim!

I wonder how long she can wear those boots before they start to fog up on the inside - yuck.
That fur coat looked way to much like a bathrobe.


----------



## Stansy

rockhollow said:


> How can we not have pages of delightfully wicked comments on this thread when these are the photos we get to see of Kim!
> 
> I wonder how long she can wear those boots before they start to fog up on the inside - yuck.
> *That fur coat looked way to much like a bathrobe*.


I fail to understand winter gear (which includes fur in my book) that doesn´t have a proper closure like zip, buttons or hooks.


----------



## AECornell

Can someone explain to me how this wig works? Like the part is so long to the back. And it's so stringy.


----------



## kemilia

AECornell said:


> Can someone explain to me how this wig works? Like the part is so long to the back. And it's so stringy.


What I want to know is does she ever take the dang thing off? And what the heck is going on under it, her hair must be a greasy, matted down mess by now.


----------



## kemilia

Stansy said:


> I fail to understand winter gear (which includes fur in my book) that doesn´t have a proper closure like zip, buttons or hooks.


I agree, but Kim doesn't "do" fasteners, everything needs to appear to be falling off her.


----------



## gillianna

Fasteners are easier to slip to show body parts when the paid press is waiting.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Can someone explain to me how this wig works? Like the part is so long to the back. And it's so stringy.


The part can be anywhere they want to make it...check YouTube for wig tutorials. 



kemilia said:


> What I want to know is does she ever take the dang thing off? And what the heck is going on under it, her hair must be a greasy, matted down mess by now.


It comes off at night. Her hair is braided down underneath the wig.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

AECornell said:


> Can someone explain to me how this wig works? Like the part is so long to the back. And it's so stringy.



 Every time I see it I want to grab it & cut off the stringy parts! It looks awful!  For goodness sake get rid of the stringy parts & have a hairdresser style it properly.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a girls day out.

And Kim Kardashian, 36, took three-year-old daughter North, along with sister Kourtney, 37 and her daughter Penelope, four, for a fun day of arts and crafts in Calabasas on Friday.

As things started to heat up in the Southern California city, Kim opted for a basic white tank top and comfortable track pants for their mother-daughter adventure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-look-casual-girls-day-out.html#ixzz4b19iTPvT


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kim tends to wear things nonstop into the ground.... remember her choker phase, her blazer and skinny jeans phase, her leggings phase, see through tops with no bra nonstop phase, her same shoes for weeks phase, this wig is going through a long phase but hopefully it will be replaced with something better soon.


----------



## gillianna

I don't understand the dressing small toddlers in lingerie?  Give these kids soft cotton clothing that will be comfortable and not itch.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gillianna said:


> I don't understand the dressing small toddlers in lingerie?  Give these kids soft cotton clothing that will be comfortable and not itch.



I scrolled up to see what they were wearing, I didn't notice at first. I agree, North's shorts look like boudoir lingerie... ick.


----------



## cdtracing

The least Kim could  do is wash that wig.


----------



## redney

Those Champion sweatpants are doing her no favors. Blech.


----------



## TC1

I hope Kim & Kourtney got a 2 for 1 on the gross stringy wigs.


----------



## berrydiva

Welp...looks like North edges are on their way to being effed up....all that tight pulling. Smh.  Kim looks corny as usual....she doesn't have the right swag to pull off that look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She could at least cut some layers in that wig, it's so tired.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian put her famous curves on show at the Family Equality Council's Impact Awards gala in LA on Saturday night.

Dressed in a figure-hugging strapless white gown, every inch of the voluptuous star's body was on display when she took to the podium to present an award.

Of course she also posted an image of her in the dress on Snapchat as well, which showed off the garment's unexpected pockets.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-podium-Impact-Awards.html#ixzz4b7CJqTYb


----------



## YSoLovely

Apart from the top squishing her boobs a little too much, the stupid lip ring and the tired wig, she looks good.
The shadowing in her snap pic is ridiculous, though.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> It was a girls day out.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian, 36, took three-year-old daughter North, along with sister Kourtney, 37 and her daughter Penelope, four, for a fun day of arts and crafts in Calabasas on Friday.
> 
> As things started to heat up in the Southern California city, Kim opted for a basic white tank top and comfortable track pants for their mother-daughter adventure.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-look-casual-girls-day-out.html#ixzz4b19iTPvT



Khlogor photobombing Kim's pic in the next to the last shot!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian didn't let the warm weather stop her from rocking a very extravagant fur coat on Wednesday.
> 
> The reality star, 36, was all bundled up in a multi-colored fur coat that wrapped around her waist as she headed towards a studio in sunny Van Nuys.
> 
> Kim's fur coat draped over her shoulder to show off her plunging silver dress with chain straps.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndles-extravagant-fur-coat.html#ixzz4aqtQ6xwC



This is an ugly fur coat.  It looks like a bathrobe & she looks ridiculous wearing it, along with those ugly plastic boots.  I cannot imagine how hot & sweaty she must be.  She probably smells like a farm animal.  That stringy wig has been worn into the ground.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been embracing a more laid back look of late.

But Kim Kardashian injected a touch of glamour into her date night look when she stepped out with husband Kanye West in Los Angeles on Monday night.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star showed off her hourglass curves and shapely into a tight-fitting mini dress as she lead the way to the movies, accompanied by a host of her family members.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kanye-Kourtney-Rob-Caitlyn.html#ixzz4bIVX5puu


----------



## terebina786

She looks really good in the white.. Minus that lip ring.


----------



## WishList986

I don't hate this outfit, except for the calf muffin tops


----------



## redney

What a complete spectacle they are at a movie theater.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks good in the white dress, better than she has in a while. 

The movie outfit isn't bad minus the puffy jacket and those ugly boots. I'd ditch the jacket, change the boots and rock it for a dinner/movie date night.


----------



## poopsie

Every time I click on a K thread an ad for 'pee proof' underwear appears under the trending/recent posts column. 
Coincidence? 
I think not


----------



## Lounorada

That last outfit is not cute, she looks uncomfortable.
Plus, it's hardly 'date night' when your sister is with you... the DailyFail makes me chuckle.


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the boots, just not on her, and not with that outfit. (Those laces are weird, though.)


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian put her famous curves on show at the Family Equality Council's Impact Awards gala in LA on Saturday night.
> 
> Dressed in a figure-hugging strapless white gown, every inch of the voluptuous star's body was on display when she took to the podium to present an award.
> 
> Of course she also posted an image of her in the dress on Snapchat as well, which showed off the garment's unexpected pockets.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-podium-Impact-Awards.html#ixzz4b7CJqTYb


kinda looks like she gains and loses weight in each photo


----------



## Stansy

poopsie said:


> Every time I click on a K thread an ad for 'pee proof' underwear appears under the trending/recent posts column.
> Coincidence?
> I think not


----------



## marizzle

That puffer jacket tho


----------



## lulu212121

poopsie said:


> Every time I click on a K thread an ad for 'pee proof' underwear appears under the trending/recent posts column.
> Coincidence?
> I think not


I see the same ad!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sasha2012 said:


> She stayed by his side in a show of support after the Yeezy 5 runway show during New York Fashion Week just days earlier.
> 
> And on Saturday Kim Kardashian joined husband Kanye West again as the pair stepped out for a romantic dinner date night in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a brown fur coat with sheer plunging top that showcased her ample bosom.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oat-dinner-date-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4Z6hrsNVH



She's starting to look like Cher after Cher got too much Botox!


----------



## Sasha2012

It's the night that changed her life, leaving her traumatized and in hiding.

Now Kim Kardashian has promised to tell all about the moment she was robbed of some $5.6million worth of jewlery during a violent heist on her luxury rental apartment in Paris in October.

Taking to Twitter to plug Sunday night's Keeping Up With The Kardashians show, she insisted: 'I'm not going to hold back.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-plugs-tell-episode-KUWTK.html#ixzz4bocGQ6VO


----------



## mkr

Can't wait.


----------



## Sandi.el

myown said:


> kinda looks like she gains and loses weight in each photo



The first, more posed pic looks like it could have been photoshopped. The in the moment ones not so much. 

Shoulders/ arms n waist all look different in the 1st pic compared to the rest. Imo


----------



## Sandi.el

myown said:


> kinda looks like she gains and loses weight in each photo



The first, more posed pic looks like it could have been photoshopped. The in the moment ones not so much. 

Shoulders/ arms n waist all look different in the 1st pic compared to the rest. Imo


----------



## bag-princess

saw on the news that poor poor Kim PLEADED with the people that robbed her "let me live please!"


----------



## Jikena

I watched the episode. I wanted to see the part about the robbery. About halfway in, still nothing. I forwarded and forwarded and nothing. They just teased it for -maybe- next episode (like, "don't forget to tune it for Kim's traumatic event" blabla one minute before the end of the episode).

I was one of those who didn't like the jokes that were made about this event (when it was first announced) because it's a terrible thing to happen to someone but... you should see how much they're advertising it. Kris, Kim and Khloe (don't follow the others) have shared the sneak peak video on Facebook - promoting the  KUWTK but it was only the bit about Kim's robbery. WHICH DIDNT HAPPEN IN LAST NIGHT'S EPISODE. They've been promoting it like it was gonna be in the episode but not at all. And the way they talk about it on the show... "PARIS" "6th October 2016" (or whatever the date was) "DON'T FORGET TO TUNE IN FOR THE MOST TALKED ABOUT EVENT EVARRR". Really shows how this is all a joke and didn't traumatize her whatsoever.


----------



## katie1221

Jikena said:


> I watched the episode. I wanted to see the part about the robbery. About halfway in, still nothing. I forwarded and forwarded and nothing. They just teased it for -maybe- next episode (like, "don't forget to tune it for Kim's traumatic event" blabla one minute before the end of the episode).
> 
> I was one of those who didn't like the jokes that were made about this event (when it was first announced) because it's a terrible thing to happen to someone but... you should see how much they're advertising it. Kris, Kim and Khloe (don't follow the others) have shared the sneak peak video on Facebook - promoting the  KUWTK but it was only the bit about Kim's robbery. WHICH DIDNT HAPPEN IN LAST NIGHT'S EPISODE. They've been promoting it like it was gonna be in the episode but not at all. And the way they talk about it on the show... "PARIS" "6th October 2016" (or whatever the date was) "DON'T FORGET TO TUNE IN FOR THE MOST TALKED ABOUT EVENT EVARRR". Really shows how this is all a joke and didn't traumatize her whatsoever.



I watched last night's episode and everything from the first 20 minutes on was about the robbery and the aftermath. They showed footage of Kanye's show when he was told about the incident and when she saw the kids after it happened when she got back to New York. Did you watch a repeat of last week on accident?


----------



## Jikena

katie1221 said:


> I watched last night's episode and everything from the first 20 minutes on was about the robbery and the aftermath. They showed footage of Kanye's show when he was told about the incident and when she saw the kids after it happened when she got back to New York. Did you watch a repeat of last week on accident?



Oh... Yeah, apparently I did.  I thought yesterday's episode was the first of the season - my bad.


----------



## Ladybug09

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> my thoughts exactly! Reminded me of Conchita Wurst
> 
> View attachment 3627891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627892


disgusting...


----------



## Yoshi1296

I saw the episode and I must say they covered all the details that people really wanted to know. 

I don't know...I kinda believe her. Calling this a publicity stunt is just too much imo. It is way too elaborate to plan and way too risky in case if they get caught. If they wanted to plan something for publicity they would've done something smaller and something dumb like a feud with a celeb or a racy photo shoot or leaked images. Not something that can potentially lead them to go to jail.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sunday night's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians revealed that he would have been out for vengeance if armed robbers had harmed his wife Kim.

But the very next day Kanye West had a much different demeanor.

The 39-year-old rapper grinned from ear-to-ear as he left an intimate Dave Chappelle comedy performance in West Hollywood on Monday night.

No doubt the stand-up routine from the legendary 43-year-old entertaining put him in good spirits as he flashed a rare smile while leaving the Peppermint Club.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cheery-leaves-comedy-show.html#ixzz4bzr9p0lL


----------



## mkr

He looks devastated about Kim's ordeal...


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> He looks devastated about Kim's ordeal...


Those pics are from his night out yesterday.


----------



## mkr

My bad.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Kanye is looking like Grady from Sanford and Son in those pics.


----------



## prettygurrl1990

Her hair is way too long, but I think she looks good


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been a tough week for her, having to relive her terrifying Paris robbery ordeal through the latest episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

But for Kim Kardashian, you can count on her two children being her saving grace - as she took to Snapchat on Tuesday to share two super cute images of herself and daughter North West, 3.

The reality star mogul, 36, flaunted her flawless features in a selfie which saw her sport animal print ears and nose filter - shortly before her adorable mini me opted for the same look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-play-Snapchat-filter.html#ixzz4c5uaWxSJ


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That filter is everyone's fav on Snap right now.

North is abdorable, I see so much of Kanye in that pic.


----------



## Stansy

Sasha2012 said:


>


Are these North´s natural lashes? They are long!


----------



## knasarae

Stansy said:


> Are these North´s natural lashes? They are long!



Knowing this family one has to ask.... but it's very possible, and I'd like to believe they are. When my niece was her age her lashes were also super long and touched back to her face when her eyes were completely open.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West joined mourners for the funeral of his cousin Ricky Anderson's son Avery on Friday.

The 17-month-old died in his sleep a week ago, having shown no previous signs of illness.

The subdued Kardashian-Wests were seen arriving together for the service in Los Angeles, both dressed in black.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...West-funeral-cousin-s-baby.html#ixzz4cHbDFLxV


----------



## berrydiva

A parents worst nightmare for sure.....very sad. He's so adorable. 

Kanye family need to pull him aside and flash that camera. Homie needa wake up.


----------



## Swanky

OMGosh


----------



## Lounorada

That's so sad  Such an adorable little boy.
I find it disgusting that Kim, Kanye or _whoever,_ used them attending a child's funeral as a photo opportunity.
I mean, save the arranged paparazzi shots for your trips to Epione Cosmetic Surgeons, not an innocent little boys funeral service. SMGDH.
These people have no shame or morals.


----------



## AEGIS

That is so terrifying!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yikes that is terrible. Very sad.


----------



## kemilia

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yikes that is terrible. Very sad.


How people live through this, I will never know, my thoughts are with them. 
Rest in peace, little dude.


----------



## Deco

Lounorada said:


> That's so sad  Such an adorable little boy.
> I find it disgusting that Kim, Kanye or _whoever,_ used them attending a child's funeral as a photo opportunity.
> I mean, save the arranged paparazzi shots for your trips to Epione Cosmetic Surgeons, not an innocent little boys funeral service. SMGDH.
> These people have no shame or morals.


I agree.  

I know we live in different times and people can express their grief however they want.  I'm heartbroken for the little boy and the family he left behind, but I realize this is their loss and not my personal loss.  Still, I'm a bit taken aback by the concept of an exclamation mark riddled social media post about the death of your child.  It seems to make light of the loss, though I'm sure that's not the intent or sentiment.  Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## Tivo

Deco said:


> I agree.
> 
> I know we live in different times and people can express their grief however they want.  I'm heartbroken for the little boy and the family he left behind, but I realize this is their loss and not my personal loss.  Still, I'm a bit taken aback by the concept of an exclamation mark riddled social media post about the death of your child.  It seems to make light of the loss, though I'm sure that's not the intent or sentiment.  Different strokes, I guess.


There is no right reaction when it comes to life altering grief. Your emotions are all over the place and don't make any sense. Your actions are abrupt switching back and forth from numbness to searing pain, to denial, shock, anger, calm and back again. And all the while there is this day to day life that still must be lived and attended to. 
Grief doesn't make any sense.


----------



## labelwhore04

I cant even imagine posting on instagram about the death of my child on the day that they died, like what? I mean everyone deals with death differently, but it just seems strange to me that anyone who just lost their child would jump on social media to share it so instantly.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a master at getting attention.

And Kim Kardashian continued to drop jaws as she stepped out in an incredibly clingy beige dress that clung to every inch of her incredible figure.

The reality star, 35, was spotted stepping out in Westlake, California on Saturday, turning heads in her direction.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urglass-figure-beige-dress.html#ixzz4cR2aev6P


----------



## saira1214

Jesus. Wtf is she wearing?


----------



## Addicted to bags

saira1214 said:


> Jesus. Wtf is she wearing?


I was just thinking that! You read my mind, haha.  I don't understand why she wears such oversized in length or volume clothing when she's so short. It's like her mirror lies and tells her she's a 6 ft amazon


----------



## jiangjiang

Can someone please tell me, what's the current temperature in Cali? It's nuts!


----------



## CeeJay

jiangjiang said:


> Can someone please tell me, what's the current temperature in Cali? It's nuts!


The  mornings have been cool as well as the evenings, but during the day when the sun is out, it's in the 70's or 80's (depending on where you are).  As such (and as per usual), it is NOT cold enough to wear that stupid outfit!  Weather-challenged Kimbo ..


----------



## Tivo

T


labelwhore04 said:


> I cant even imagine posting on instagram about the death of my child on the day that they died, like what? I mean everyone deals with death differently, but it just seems strange to me that anyone who just lost their child would jump on social media to share it so instantly.


Thats because you're in your right mind, trying to comprehend someone who is not.


----------



## Stansy

Her last outfit is plain fugly


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks like my grandmother's unmade bed.


----------



## redney

Compass Rose said:


> She looks like my grandmother's unmade bed.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

Compass Rose said:


> She looks like my grandmother's unmade bed.


HAHAHA!


----------



## Esizzle

The latest outfit is simply hideous. She cares more about grabbing attention than fashion or looking decent so I am not surprised.


----------



## V0N1B2

jiangjiang said:


> Can someone please tell me, what's the current temperature in Cali? It's nuts!





CeeJay said:


> The  mornings have been cool as well as the evenings, but during the day when the sun is out, it's in the 70's or 80's (depending on where you are).  As such (and as per usual), it is NOT cold enough to wear that stupid outfit!  Weather-challenged Kimbo ..


Oh okay. I assumed they were calling for snow in Thousand Oaks yesterday.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't with Yeazys hair it reminds me of Denis Rodman  in the 90s. 

Bringing the paps to a child's funeral is disgusting yet sadly I'm not surprised.


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a master at getting attention.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian continued to drop jaws as she stepped out in an incredibly clingy beige dress that clung to every inch of her incredible figure.
> 
> The reality star, 35, was spotted stepping out in Westlake, California on Saturday, turning heads in her direction.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urglass-figure-beige-dress.html#ixzz4cR2aev6P


----------



## kemilia

saira1214 said:


> Jesus. Wtf is she wearing?


She's wearing those baggy boots again! 
Oddly, I like the coat, it looks all soft and cuddly, but it's about 10 sizes too big. And as usual she isn't dressed for her climate.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why are her coats always way too big for her? There's nothing cute about them so massively out of size.


----------



## paisley*

This guys face about sums it up


----------



## Stansy

pixiejenna said:


> I can't with Yeazys hair it reminds me of Denis Rodman  in the 90s.
> 
> Bringing the paps to a child's funeral is disgusting yet sadly I'm not surprised.


true and true!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress would be cute if it had hit right above her knee. Kimberly seems to forget that she's nothing but *snaps* that tall. 

Ditch the coat, change the shoes and adjust the hemline and it would be a cute look for dinner.


----------



## LavenderIce

She never dresses seasonally or proportionally appropriate.


----------



## simone72

I went to their Dash store last weekend in Miami and it looks like the buyer was Kanye lol the whole store was monchromatic beige black and white everything was something she would wear..


----------



## berrydiva

What's up with the hair pins? She trying to claim the doobie too? Rihanna did it better. I swear she and her weird family like to try us on as accessories...it's disgusting.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> What's up with the hair pins? She trying to claim the doobie too? Rihanna did it better. I swear she and her weird family like to try us on as accessories...it's disgusting.



I think that could be said about 90 percent of fashion, music, slang...hell pop culture period, unfortunately.


----------



## caitlin1214

That material looks like it could be  a really comfy off the shoulder sweater (to be worn with pants - it's Kim so I have to specify the fact that the pants have to fit well) and shoes that are not those damned baggy boots. 



When my friend was killed, I did a post on Facebook. I also turned her page into a memorial page. It comforts me to post things about and for her once in a while. 

My friend was an adult, though. 

When it comes to a child, I think the parents should set the tone regarding social media posts. If they don't post anything, Kim shouldn't either. (And especially not riddled with exclamation points.)

I always hated pictures of celebrities at funerals. They're saying goodbye to someone they cared about. It's not a damned red carpet event. So the fact that it looks like they called the paparazzi for this funeral makes it so much worse.


----------



## caitlin1214

Keeping Up with the Kardashians are doing episodes about the aftermath of the robbery and Kim was shocked to hear that people thought she was making it up. 

As much as I can't stand them as a family, I don't want harm to come to them. But if the Kardashians have a history of crying wolf (which I totally think they do) it's hard to believe things that come out of their camp.


----------



## berrydiva

Ima just say it to clear up....black folk on the social networks say "Rest in Power/Paradise!" with an exclamation. I don't have the breath to explain tbh...is what it is....just understand that this nitpicky point is one of lack of understanding cultural nuances which I never realized was questionable. lol


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> When it comes to a child, I think the parents should set the tone regarding social media posts. If they don't post anything, Kim shouldn't either. (And especially not riddled with exclamation points.)


Where did Kim post a pic?


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> Where did Kim post a pic?


My mistake, she didn't. Sorry, I saw the Instagram post about the child and assumed it was from her. That's where I was coming from with my post.


----------



## VickyB

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why are her coats always way too big for her? There's nothing cute about them so massively out of size.



They are all on loan so they can't have 2 feet chopped off to match her height or fitted correctly. If that happened, she'd have to pay for the clothes.  Which brings me to......why would any designer think that their clothes on her back(side) would be a wise decision?


----------



## VickyB

simone72 said:


> I went to their Dash store last weekend in Miami and it looks like the buyer was Kanye lol the whole store was monchromatic beige black and white everything was something she would wear..



and were there stone blocks to sit on?


----------



## simone72

VickyB said:


> and were there stone blocks to sit on?



Haha no there was a regular couch strange enough [emoji12]


----------



## SpacePants

Her whole fashion "aesthetic" seems to be Walk of Shame Couture, as in she is just coming home from a one night stand, either in lingerie, last night's nightclub outfit or in her latest conquest's too big coat, t shirt, etc.  Not saying that's what she's doing but I think that is the look she is going for, to perpetuate the sexy and available image she puts out there constantly.


----------



## Deco

Black people aren't a monolith and don't all have the same culture.  Rather than cultural misunderstanding of black people, this is better explained as a difference in self-expression among people generally.  In this case the dividing line probably falls more along generational lines than racial/cultural ones.  People of all races and cultures post about tragedies on the internet, just as other people from the same or other cultures can't relate to instant public grief.  Neither is wrong, just different.


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> Black people aren't a monolith and don't all have the same culture.  Rather than cultural misunderstanding of black people, this is better explained as a difference in self-expression among people generally.  In this case the dividing line probably falls more along generational lines than racial/cultural ones.  People of all races and cultures post about tragedies on the internet, just as other people from the same or other cultures can't relate to instant public grief.  Neither is wrong, just different.


Ok....fine...should I have said hip-hop activist culture as that's where the Rest in Power/Paradise came from? Either way, I was too lazy to get into the million and one caveats and explanations needed to give on a daily basis to explain basic ish to people. It gets exhausting and who makes that big deal over an exclamation? So, yeah in the urban hip-hop culture an exclamation is used and it gives thr RIP the black power fist, the afropick, say what up to the slave ancestors, life every voice and sing and all of that other stuff that we dont put that mich thought into until having to explain. Sheesh.

I can't even get into the issues with the thinking we don't have the same culture....on surface yeah but deeper through the diaspora, it's shared....but that's another exhaustive conversation for another day about misconceptions how we view our culture as connected. Folks been trying to turn on my Betty Shabazz today but I'm too tired and I've been doing a lot of diaspora research/convos/lecturing this past week. It makes me depressed and has me in my feels. Lol.


----------



## VickyB

SpacePants said:


> Her whole fashion "aesthetic" seems to be Walk of Shame Couture, as in she is just coming home from a one night stand, either in lingerie, last night's nightclub outfit or in her latest conquest's too big coat, t shirt, etc.  Not saying that's what she's doing but I think that is the look she is going for, to perpetuate the sexy and available image she puts out there constantly.



LMAO!!!!!! Genius!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and older sister Kourtney met up for dinner in Beverly Hills Tuesday.

Both ladies looked serious, each entering the upscale eatery separately through a private back door wearing unreadable expressions on their faces.

The subdued mood was likely because of the news that mom and manager Kris Jenner had split from her boyfriend of two years Corey Gamble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-meet-talk-dinner.html#ixzz4cjIMkbB8


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Did we finally cut the wig?! It's looks so much better. Can't say the same about her outfit choice, tho.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Looks like she finally ditched that tired, stringy wig!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian and older sister Kourtney met up for dinner in Beverly Hills Tuesday.
> 
> Both ladies looked serious, each entering the upscale eatery separately through a private back door wearing unreadable expressions on their faces.
> 
> The subdued mood was likely because of the news that mom and manager Kris Jenner had split from her boyfriend of two years Corey Gamble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-meet-talk-dinner.html#ixzz4cjIMkbB8






That's how their faces always look


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Again, the coat doesn't fit well, looks to be larger.


----------



## kemilia

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Looks like she finally ditched that tired, stringy wig!


Looks like she just trimmed it, but it is an improvement!


----------



## madamefifi

Sneaking in the "private" back door...and yet the paps were there to take pix.  Smdh. So over this family and yet so compelled to check this thread every few days, lol, it truly is like watching a slooooow motion train wreck.  They get more and more ludicrous every day. 



*creeps back into Lurker-ville *


----------



## berrydiva

This poor wig does not get a day off.


----------



## caitlin1214

This coat is too big! The boots are too small! (I sound like Goldilocks right about now! But nothing she ever wears is just right.)


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian and older sister Kourtney met up for dinner in Beverly Hills Tuesday.
> 
> Both ladies looked serious, each entering the upscale eatery separately through a private back door wearing unreadable expressions on their faces.
> 
> The subdued mood was likely because of the news that mom and manager Kris Jenner had split from her boyfriend of two years Corey Gamble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-meet-talk-dinner.html#ixzz4cjIMkbB8



That looks like the outfit Sarah Connor wore in Terminator 2 when she was a patient at the mental hospital:


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a master at getting attention.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian continued to drop jaws as she stepped out in an incredibly clingy beige dress that clung to every inch of her incredible figure.
> 
> The reality star, 35, was spotted stepping out in Westlake, California on Saturday, turning heads in her direction.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urglass-figure-beige-dress.html#ixzz4cR2aev6P


i highly thought that´s an off-shoulder-dress


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why are her coats always way too big for her? There's nothing cute about them so massively out of size.


so she can share them with the sisters?


----------



## Sandi.el

Her boots are always Fugly


----------



## WishList986

Honestly can't believe the outfits she wears. I was just in LA for a week and wore mostly jeans and tees, and was warm! She's so damn extra.


----------



## cdtracing

arnott said:


> That looks like the outfit Sarah Connor wore in Terminator 2 when she was a patient at the mental hospital:



Minus the fugly boots, it really does!!!!   And "private back door", my foot!!!!  If it's private, why are the paps there????  I don't get this sweatpants look she & her family keep wearing.  The look has it's place....hanging out around the house, going to the gym or grocery store, even picking up the kids from school....but wearing this to an upscale restaurant is so out of place in my opinion.


----------



## TC1

OT, but Linda Hamilton's arms are what dreams are made of in this movie^^^^.


----------



## arnott

cdtracing said:


> *Minus the fugly boots, it really does!!!!*   And "private back door", my foot!!!!  If it's private, why are the paps there????  I don't get this sweatpants look she & her family keep wearing.  The look has it's place....hanging out around the house, going to the gym or grocery store, even picking up the kids from school....but wearing this to an upscale restaurant is so out of place in my opinion.



I was wondering why I was getting mental patient vibes, then I remembered my all time favourite movie!


----------



## YSoLovely

Just when you thought she couldn't possibly find more ill fitting clothes...






dailymail

Worst. Jeans. Ever.
Her diaper booty doesn't help matters, either.


----------



## Addicted to bags

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought she couldn't possibly find more ill fitting clothes...
> 
> View attachment 3651685
> View attachment 3651687
> View attachment 3651688
> View attachment 3651686
> 
> dailymail
> 
> Worst. Jeans. Ever.
> Her diaper booty doesn't help matters, either.


OMG! She needs a stylist, she can't dress herself.


----------



## arnott

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought she couldn't possibly find more ill fitting clothes...
> 
> View attachment 3651685
> View attachment 3651687
> View attachment 3651688
> View attachment 3651686
> 
> dailymail
> 
> Worst. Jeans. Ever.
> Her diaper booty doesn't help matters, either.



Those jeans make her look like she has saddlebags in the last picture!


----------



## myown

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought she couldn't possibly find more ill fitting clothes...
> View attachment 3651686
> 
> dailymail
> 
> Worst. Jeans. Ever.
> Her diaper booty doesn't help matters, either.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipedema


----------



## AECornell

She finally cut the wig, that's something positive I guess.


----------



## lanasyogamama

You can tell she doesn't feel comfortable in that outfit.


----------



## terebina786

I really like her hair at that length... It's almost making me want to chop all mine off.
No comment on the outfit.


----------



## cdtracing

The shorter length wig looks better on her than that long stringy mess she's been wearing.


----------



## Irishgal

lanasyogamama said:


> You can tell she doesn't feel comfortable in that outfit.



 We don't feel comfortable looking at it so I guess we are all even.


----------



## labelwhore04

That a$$ is seriously horrendeous.


----------



## mkr

She's gonna fall out of that top any second now.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> OT, but Linda Hamilton's arms are what dreams are made of in this movie^^^^.



Back in the day I used to say I wanted Linda Hamilton arms [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## TC1

She must have had to get those original no stretch Levi's about 6 sizes bigger and then had the waist altered to fit over that booty. That's a lot of work, to come out looking like that


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Are mom jeans in style now?


----------



## lanasyogamama

buzzytoes said:


> Back in the day I used to say I wanted Linda Hamilton arms [emoji3][emoji3]



Everyone did!


----------



## queennadine

Good grief that last outfit is horrendous. It goes without saying buuuuut money doesn't buy style or class.


----------



## cdtracing

buzzytoes said:


> Back in the day I used to say I wanted Linda Hamilton arms [emoji3][emoji3]


Back in the day, during my lean & very disciplined days, I did have arms like hers.  Spent a lot of time in the gym daily....but that was before I aged, menopause moved in, & a  couple of other set backs. Oh, to be 30 again...  Actually, I just wish I had the body I had at 30.


----------



## Addicted to bags

buzzytoes said:


> Back in the day I used to say I wanted Linda Hamilton arms [emoji3][emoji3]


Me too! I told my trainer at the time that's what I wanted, he told I would have stop eating for awhile. We compromised, lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Are mom jeans in style now?


Yes unfortunately they are baaack.


----------



## StopHammertime

YSoLovely said:


> Just when you thought she couldn't possibly find more ill fitting clothes...
> 
> View attachment 3651685
> View attachment 3651687
> View attachment 3651688
> View attachment 3651686
> 
> dailymail
> 
> Worst. Jeans. Ever.
> Her diaper booty doesn't help matters, either.



I was actually thinking how much I liked the outfit till I saw that last photo WOAHHHHHH NELLIE.


----------



## poopsie

cdtracing said:


> Back in the day, during my lean & very disciplined days, I did have arms like hers.  Spent a lot of time in the gym daily....but that was before I aged, menopause moved in, & a  couple of other set backs. Oh, to be 30 again...  Actually, I just wish I had the body I had at 30.


Amen to that
I still work out for all the good it does. I remember being one of the few women members at Gold's Gym in 1981. That was the hey day of the women's only gyms. I was into weight lifting and the girly gyms were great for aerobics classes (I still do step Reebok) but that was about it. So there I was in my Gilda Marx Flexatards with all the roid dudes. Good times!


----------



## twinkle.tink

buzzytoes said:


> Back in the day I used to say I wanted Linda Hamilton arms [emoji3][emoji3]


I still do!
The last two summers I did an arms challenge with my pals. Both years I did really well...then summer ends and I fall off!
I was just telling my friend Wednesday...time to crank it up again.
ETA: I am on my way out the door, but will post in the fitness forum if anyone wants to join.


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> Amen to that
> I still work out for all the good it does. I remember being one of the few women members at Gold's Gym in 1981. That was the hey day of the women's only gyms. I was into weight lifting and the girly gyms were great for aerobics classes (I still do step Reebok) but that was about it. So there I was in my Gilda Marx Flexatards with all the roid dudes. Good times!



Yes, I remember those days; I was one of the few female members of Gold's Gym, too.  I power lifted in those days.  I had the Linda Hamilton Terminator arms, flat tummy & a butt so firm you could bounce a quarter off of.  Oh, those were the days!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim and Khloe Kardashian are seen stopping for lunch in Los Angeles after leaving a studio in Culver City, California on March 31, 2017.






















Zimbio


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes unfortunately they are baaack.



O no!


----------



## Irishgal

poopsie said:


> Amen to that
> I still work out for all the good it does. I remember being one of the few women members at Gold's Gym in 1981. That was the hey day of the women's only gyms. I was into weight lifting and the girly gyms were great for aerobics classes (I still do step Reebok) but that was about it. So there I was in my Gilda Marx Flexatards with all the roid dudes. Good times!



This will horrify everyone but in 1985 I wanted to start weight training and found a gym that I thought looked good where I lived in Southern California. I walked in and was confronted with a sign that said "no women and no blacks". And that was not that long ago. [emoji20]


----------



## NicolesCloset

This is the most flattering wig I've seen on her


----------



## poopsie

Irishgal said:


> This will horrify everyone but in 1985 I wanted to start weight training and found a gym that I thought looked good where I lived in Southern California. I walked in and was confronted with a sign that said "no women and no blacks". And that was not that long ago. [emoji20]




Oh I believe it. Still wouldn't surprise me
Gold's let women in but after that you were on your own. Most of the guys were supportive and helpful.. There was no real internet or youtube videos. So I appreciated their sharing. Of course there was that certain percentage ( there always is and probably always will be) that went out of their way to be dicks and try to intimidate.


----------



## WishList986

Nooooo to these shorts! She's got quite nice legs though, at least the calves.


----------



## cdtracing

Kim.....Just say NO!!!  NO can be your friend!


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> This will horrify everyone but in 1985 I wanted to start weight training and found a gym that I thought looked good where I lived in Southern California. I walked in and was confronted with a sign that said "no women and no blacks". And that was not that long ago. [emoji20]


I'm not horrified. You can find it now....I've been told I'm not welcomed places as a black person and it's 2017....well 2015 at the time. Hell my cousin's wife was just asked 2 weeks ago how she got into this country because she had her abaya on...I was about to get arrested that day.


----------



## berrydiva

That outfit is horrible..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian are seen stopping for lunch in Los Angeles after leaving a studio in Culver City, California on March 31, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


Oh NO to this outfit!! Not only does she need a stylist, she needs a full length mirror that doesn't lie to her!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

poopsie said:


> Oh I believe it. Still wouldn't surprise me
> Gold's let women in but after that you were on your own. Most of the guys were supportive and helpful.. There was no real internet or youtube videos. So I appreciated their sharing. Of course there was that certain percentage ( there always is and probably always will be) that went out of their way to be dicks and try to intimidate.


Or were there to hit on you. I was a member in the mid 90's and Gold's was a notorious meat market.


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> This will horrify everyone but in 1985 I wanted to start weight training and found a gym that I thought looked good where I lived in Southern California. I walked in and was confronted with a sign that said "no women and no blacks". And that was not that long ago. [emoji20]


How did they get away with it, considering how litigious some Americans can be?


----------



## VickyB

That white get up is both tragic and hysterical! The DF has pics of it and a few of them are Kim's Insta posts which are uber photoshopped - night and day for sure!


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier in the day she posted a serene photo of her and her son Saint, one, hanging out on a couch.

But Kim Kardashian had more planned for herself and her progeny, as she showed up with her sweet three-year-old daughter North West to the Ariana Grande concert in Los Angeles on Friday night.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star proved to be the star attraction in a plunging velvet jumpsuit, which she paired with nude stiletto heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orth-West-backstage-Ariana.html#ixzz4d0pkT22R




























 \


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I'm not horrified. You can find it now....I've been told I'm not welcomed places as a black person and it's 2017....well 2015 at the time. Hell my cousin's wife was just asked 2 weeks ago how she got into this country because she had her abaya on...I was about to get arrested that day.



I used to want to move to the US.. Not anymore.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why are her clothes so extremely tight, always? The button is straining on these capris, or whatever they are.


----------



## Lounorada

Ugh, Norths outfit is so inappropriate for a 3yr old. I mean, a satin slip dress with a laced-up corset attached??  Um no, leave that for girls Kylies age and upwards to be wearing.
Kim looks a mess in that velvet catsuit, but that isn't surprising.


----------



## Tivo

^^^
Kim is grooming her the only way she knows how.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I used to want to move to the US.. Not anymore.


LOL. The US is good and bad at the same time. Everywhere has their own issues.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the center of attention everywhere she goes.

And Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her as she attended the Fashion Los Angeles Awards on Sunday night.

The 36-year-old wowed in a sheer white gown, with cloud-like details on the shoulders, as she posed fiercely on the arrivals carpet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-stuns-gown-Fashion-Awards.html#ixzz4d9iOWTTz


----------



## morgan20

Don't like her face in the latest pictures and that hair


----------



## Addicted to bags

I used to think Mariah Carey had no taste and didn't know how to dress herself in a flattering and age appropriate way. Now Mariah has competition


----------



## sdkitty

demure on top trashy on bottom.  what a surprise


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

terebina786 said:


> I used to want to move to the US.. Not anymore.



I wonder why my post saying I left the US at the right time was deleted, but this one not?


----------



## Stansy

attention is not always a good thing.....

I read somewhere that she and Kanye are "trying" for baby number three???


----------



## pukasonqo

Stansy said:


> attention is not always a good thing.....
> 
> I read somewhere that she and Kanye are "trying" for baby number three???



just a way to let all know they actually have sex
unless they only have sex when they are trying to konceive
kougar kourtney is getting kompetition, time to dust skott off and try for baby #4?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I also read on MSN that she's looking to surrogacy now...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Beyoncé will have three kids, so she needs three.


----------



## mkr

I don't see areola or bulging cleavage so this gets a pass from me.


----------



## berrydiva

I actually like that dress.  I don't know what's not age appropriate about it....Kim is only like 35 right?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope, looks better on the model. For a minute her face was looking softer but she couldn't leave well enough alone...


----------



## bagsforme

Looks like she's wearing compression stocking under the white dress.  You can see where they stop in sitting down photo.  I actually like the dress.  Not the greasy looking hair.


----------



## WishList986

I also read an article that she wants another baby, but some uterus surgery went wrong so she can't carry her own. 
She talked about surrogacy being her only option, as if there aren't tons of babies up for adoption in this country. 

I don't mind this white dress!


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I actually like that dress.  I don't know what's not age appropriate about it....Kim is only like 35 right?



Yes but we've discussed this! She's 5 years from 40 which is the age all women need to be covered head to toe and never to try to look attractive so by default the dress isn't age appropriate. [emoji6]


----------



## liz_

berrydiva said:


> I actually like that dress.  I don't know what's not age appropriate about it....Kim is only like 35 right?



She's 36


----------



## myown

bagsforme said:


> Looks like she's wearing compression stocking under the white dress.  You can see where they stop in sitting down photo.  I actually like the dress.  Not the greasy looking hair.


yeah i see them too. wouldn't have notices if you didnt mentioned..


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Yes but we've discussed this! She's 5 years from 40 which is the age all women need to be covered head to toe and never to try to look attractive so by default the dress isn't age appropriate. [emoji6]


Right right. I forget. I didn't have my coffee this morning. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> Looks like she's wearing compression stocking under the white dress.  You can see where they stop in sitting down photo.  I actually like the dress.  Not the greasy looking hair.


She has on Spanx. I didn't even notice until you pointed it out.


----------



## WishList986

Can't believe we still need to point out spanx, as if no one actually wears them lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I always say Spanx are the devil, lol. Many women wear and love them and I don't understand how, seriously. Being Spanx'd up day in and out is not the life for me, lol.


----------



## arnott

https://ca.yahoo.com/style/theres-s...these-photos-of-kim-kardashian-160528391.html


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Right right. I forget. I didn't have my coffee this morning. Lol



[emoji477]️[emoji477]️[emoji477]️ here you go


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like I'm alone in hating the white dress.  She looks like she's in Circus de Soile & that's being kind.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian put a racy spin on her date night attire over the weekend.

The 36-year-old wore a sheer top with with no bra for dinner at a sushi restaurant with husband Kanye West Saturday night.

But she stopped short of being overexposed as she left the Brentwood establishment, draping a long leather jacket over her outfit.

Sheer clothing fanatic Kim paired her see-through top with a pair of black cutoff jean shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sheer-covered-date-Kanye.html#ixzz4dEaq7biF


----------



## mkr

Holy hail she's smiling - with Kanye.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I really like the leather coat! Plus it looks like it's the right size!


----------



## redney

Those cutoff jort things though.  [emoji33]


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's the center of attention everywhere she goes.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her as she attended the Fashion Los Angeles Awards on Sunday night.
> 
> The 36-year-old wowed in a sheer white gown, with cloud-like details on the shoulders, as she posed fiercely on the arrivals carpet.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-stuns-gown-Fashion-Awards.html#ixzz4d9iOWTTz


1) Can't wait to see the unPS pics of Kim from this event   2) Who's the Rapunzel wanna be on Kim's left?


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I always say Spanx are the devil, lol. Many women wear and love them and I don't understand how, seriously. Being Spanx'd up day in and out is not the life for me, lol.





cdtracing said:


> Looks like I'm alone in hating the white dress.  She looks like she's in Circus de Soile & that's being kind.


I'm with ya! The "dress" is ghastly.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian put a racy spin on her date night attire over the weekend.
> 
> The 36-year-old wore a sheer top with with no bra for dinner at a sushi restaurant with husband Kanye West Saturday night.
> 
> But she stopped short of being overexposed as she left the Brentwood establishment, draping a long leather jacket over her outfit.
> 
> Sheer clothing fanatic Kim paired her see-through top with a pair of black cutoff jean shorts.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sheer-covered-date-Kanye.html#ixzz4dEaq7biF


Why is she all of a sudden coy about showing her boobs? LMAO!


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Why is she all of a sudden coy about showing her boobs? LMAO!


I know right?  I mean if you're fine with posing naked and doing a sex tape, why feign coyness?  Ain't like we've never seen her tits.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> I really like the leather coat! Plus it looks like it's the right size!



And she's got her arm in the sleeves!  And the sleeves look proportional.


----------



## bagsforme

Her wanting another baby is a major story line this season so I'm wouldn't be surprised if she's already pregnant or has a surrogate lined up.  Saving up for the season ending to get ratings.


----------



## cdtracing

I actually like the leather coat & the fact that it fits!!  AND....she's actually wearing it & not having it hang all off her shoulders!!  She looks nice except for those cut off shorts.  Why get dressed up to go to dinner & wear cut offs????


----------



## kemilia

cdtracing said:


> I actually like the leather coat & the fact that it fits!!  AND....she's actually wearing it & not having it hang all off her shoulders!!  She looks nice except for those cut off shorts.  Why get dressed up to go to dinner & wear cut offs????


She seems to be on a cutoff kick--she was wearing white ones recently too, and they looked bad. As she has in the past, she seems to get stuck on a certain style (HA!) or "look" and stays with it. She seems to be back with the lucite shoes, which aren't any better than the beige lace-up boots she was wearing for a while, but they are better than the baggy boots.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, with others, the black leather jacket looks like it actually fits and it looks good.
Now those cut off pants - black or white, they are not a good look. I could understand them if she was going out with the kids to the park, and paired them with some cute runners. 
But are they really a 'fashion statement'?
Really, who would want to get dressed up to go out for dinner and then wear cut off jeans with high heeled shoes - Kim I guess.

And with regards to her pregnancy - I'm sure Kimmy will never again get pregnant. If there's ever another baby, it will be with a surrogate. She's been dropping to many hints that it's not medically safe for her. That could be true, but I think it has way more to do with the weight gain.


----------



## rockhollow

Another great job at photoshopping


----------



## mkr

bagsforme said:


> Her wanting another baby is a major story line this season so I'm wouldn't be surprised if she's already pregnant or has a surrogate lined up.  Saving up for the season ending to get ratings.


I think the problems conceiving and needing a surrogate is her alibi for it took me a year to get my body back and I ain't giving it up for nothing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kanye got a haircut and got rid of the blonde, about time. He looks good.


----------



## kemilia

mkr said:


> I think the problems conceiving and needing a surrogate is her alibi for it took me a year to get my body back and I ain't giving it up for nothing.


Most definitely this, though I can see her point--the older one gets, the harder to lose the weight, and she can afford a surrogate. Though not having the giant tummy to show off (and all the orca remarks) takes a good deal of the drama away and that's what the K's thrive on.

Bey being in the "family way" and getting tons of press is probably throwing a little something into the "gotta have a baby!" mix too, but twins are gonna be hard to top.

Me--I'm just looking forward to the names these babies will be saddled with!


----------



## coconutsboston

Yoshi1296 said:


> I really like the leather coat! Plus it looks like it's the right size!



Unfortunately the "right size" memo didn't make it down to her feet. Why does she have such a vendetta against shoes that fit? Are her toes just hanging off the edge like that in case she needs to pick something up and doesn't want to bend over? Geez...


----------



## Ladybug09

did you guys notice the baby's dress had a corset in the front.... smdh...



Sasha2012 said:


> Earlier in the day she posted a serene photo of her and her son Saint, one, hanging out on a couch.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian had more planned for herself and her progeny, as she showed up with her sweet three-year-old daughter North West to the Ariana Grande concert in Los Angeles on Friday night.
> 
> The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star proved to be the star attraction in a plunging velvet jumpsuit, which she paired with nude stiletto heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orth-West-backstage-Ariana.html#ixzz4d0pkT22R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


----------



## YSoLovely

Ladybug09 said:


> did you guys notice the baby's dress had a corset in the front.... smdh...



Yeah. smh. Klassy as always.


----------



## poopsie

OFTLOG what is wrong with a little girl wearing a bodice? 
Back in the dark ages ----aka the 50's (before political correctness took over and ruined the world) I wore dresses like that. They were based on fairy tale princesses and nursery rhymes like Snow White and Bo Peep. It was a short lived phase to be sure but leotards, tutus and my dance recital outfits were the only things I wanted to wear.


----------



## berrydiva

I always find it so interesting when folks mention the 50s as this wonderful period or that being PC ruined things. To me, it usually translates that the real loss is that one can no longer directly speak in a derogatory manner to people without consequences or now has to tolerate different unlike the 50s. (I don't think this is what poopsie means as the topic is a little girls outfit). I just find the whole difference in perspective very interesting and it always triggers my ear.


----------



## TC1

berrydiva said:


> I always find it so interesting when folks mention the 50s as this wonderful period or that being PC ruined things. To me, it usually translates that the real loss is that one can no longer directly speak in a derogatory manner to people without consequences or now has to tolerate different unlike the 50s. (I don't think this is what poopsie means as the topic is a little girls outfit). I just find the whole difference in perspective very interesting and it always triggers my ear.


Great post for your 12,000th!


----------



## poopsie

I never said that the 50's were all that nifty. I just happened to be North's age during the latter part of them. I don't have kids---or haven't been around any, but from what I have observed that fairy princess stage is pretty ubiquitous for little girls of a certain age.
I am certainly no defender of Kakes, but I never jumped to the conclusion that she was grooming North to be Bondage Bettina with the dress
As for PC.........IMO it is a form of mind control and so much more complex than no longer being 'allowed' to speak in a derogatory manner sans consequences.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Although I most certainly wouldn't dress my future child the way Kim and Ye choose to, the corsets and satin dresses don't bother me too much because she always has a t-shirt and shorts underneath them. 

I do like that they don't dress her in the usual pink, frilly, 'girlie' type of clothing.


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> I never said that the 50's were all that nifty. I just happened to be North's age during the latter part of them. I don't have kids---or haven't been around any, but from what I have observed that fairy princess stage is pretty ubiquitous for little girls of a certain age.
> I am certainly no defender of Kakes, but I never jumped to the conclusion that she was grooming North to be Bondage Bettina with the dress
> As for PC.........IMO it is a form of mind control and so much more complex than no longer being 'allowed' to speak in a derogatory manner sans consequences.


I specifically didn't charge you with saying the 50s were nifty...just want to make that clear. I understood your sentiment hence not quoting. And I totally agree, PC speak is in fact mind control. All that matters though in terms of PC language is if one is the speaker or receiver of what's being said.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Although I most certainly wouldn't dress my future child the way Kim and Ye choose to, the corsets and satin dresses don't bother me too much because she always has a t-shirt and shorts underneath them.
> 
> I do like that they don't dress her in the usual pink, frilly, 'girlie' type of clothing.


I remember being younger wearing babydoll dresses with t-shirts underneath. I wouldn't dress my child in North's clothing either but that's mainly because I feel kids should be allowed to be kids as long as possible. However, looking at IG many folks are all about dressing their children like mini-adults.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I always find it so interesting when folks mention the 50s as this wonderful period or that being PC ruined things. To me, it usually translates that the real loss is that one can no longer directly speak in a derogatory manner to people without consequences or now has to tolerate different unlike the 50s. (I don't think this is what poopsie means as the topic is a little girls outfit). I just find the whole difference in perspective very interesting and it always triggers my ear.



I have to agree. Someone sent to me some cartoons from the 50's that, at the time, were standard. Women were shown as dinner serving bimbos ripe for a slap from the male at the drop of a hat and blacks were in horribly demeaning positions and the brunt of a joke or something with the message that they were intellectually inferior, almost animal like in their place in the world. It literally turned my stomach.


----------



## chowlover2

Whatever happened with their Kardashian Kids line? Is it still in production or did it go the way of all their other products?


----------



## stylemepretty

chowlover2 said:


> Whatever happened with their Kardashian Kids line? Is it still in production or did it go the way of all their other products?


I saw some this morning when I was shopping in Big W (a discount department store here in Australia).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

poopsie said:


> OFTLOG what is wrong with a little girl wearing a bodice?
> Back in the dark ages ----aka the 50's (before political correctness took over and ruined the world) I wore dresses like that. They were based on fairy tale princesses and nursery rhymes like Snow White and Bo Peep. It was a short lived phase to be sure but leotards, tutus and my dance recital outfits were the only things I wanted to wear.



How has, and how do you think political correctness has 'ruined the world?'


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> OFTLOG what is wrong with a little girl wearing a bodice?
> Back in the dark ages ----aka the 50's (before political correctness took over and ruined the world) I wore dresses like that. They were based on fairy tale princesses and nursery rhymes like Snow White and Bo Peep. It was a short lived phase to be sure but leotards, tutus and my dance recital outfits were the only things I wanted to wear.





berrydiva said:


> I remember being younger wearing babydoll dresses with t-shirts underneath. I wouldn't dress my child in North's clothing either but that's mainly because I feel kids should be allowed to be kids as long as possible. However, looking at IG many folks are all about dressing their children like mini-adults.



I was around North's age in the late 50's but I was the exact opposite.  I was a tomboy & hated to wear dresses of any kind, none of that "Princess" crap for me.  I can remember in the late 50's & very early 60's, my mother dressing my sister & me in dresses with skirts flaring out from the 3 set of crinoline petticoats underneath & the cuffed socks with lace trim with our Mary Jane shoes, & gloves.  God, I hated that!!!  Those crinolines itched & were uncomfortable to wear.  I would beg my mother to let me wear something else.  Thankfully, I only had to wear them to church, weddings, funerals or some event we were required to attend.  I couldn't wait to get home & put on a pair of jeans so I could go down to the barn to be with the horses!!!  I think that's why I have always preferred streamline, tailored clothes.  I have never been the "fru-fru", ruffles &  fussy outfit kind of gal!!  To this day, I favor my comfortable jeans over anything else.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian was in a dark mood on Friday, at least when it came to her choice of attire.

The mother-of-two stepped out in Beverly Glen in an all-black outfit and gave onlookers a generous glimpse of her cleavage in a plunging bodysuit.

The 36-year-old star was joined by sisters Khloe and Kourtney as they went to lunch at Fabrocinis restaurant before picking up a froyo treat at the Deli.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lashes-boob-busty-tank-top.html#ixzz4dbikdrvz


----------



## LemonDrop

What a sad mess. I saw similar pics over on the Khloe thread with her in the background unphotoshopped and soooo much side boob is hanging out.  Her poor scalp is showing. Her ass looks like a huge dump. I just feel sorry for the mess she has made of herself. I wouldn't run out on my worst day looking like this.


----------



## glamourous1098

What is with this obsession with sweatpants?  Did I miss something?


----------



## pukasonqo

the mini kelly is looks ridiculous, esp next to her bubble azz


----------



## White Orchid

I'm convinced she's going bald under that wig/those extensions.


----------



## White Orchid

I just noticed too, her nostrils look flared when she has her lips filled.


----------



## mkr

She was hyperventilating cuz she was getting ice cream.


----------



## cdtracing

What's the deal with the wall of bobby pins?????  She looks awful from head to toe!!!  Nothing positive going on here!!


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>







and...


----------



## mkr

She had to adjust her hair her pants and her shirt in this walk from the car to the ice cream.  She is obsessed with looking just so.  And she fails at it every time.


----------



## WishList986

Love the boots at least, any idea who might make them?


----------



## rockhollow

I agree, what's up with the bobby pins? Did North do her hair?

Sweat pants are no  better than cut off jeans.
This is another 'fail' of an outfit.
So again, Kimmy leaves the house without looking in a mirror.


----------



## TC1

Did she get those sunglasses from The Matrix?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Y'all are gonna drag me...but I love the sunglasses LOL


----------



## Sandi.el

glamourous1098 said:


> What is with this obsession with sweatpants?  Did I miss something?



I love sweat pants, but I wear them with sneakers


----------



## Sandi.el

Diaper booty


----------



## cdtracing

Sandi.el said:


> Diaper booty


She looks like she definitely needs a diaper change.  This one is full.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

Why is this woman still relevant? Uhm she looks dreadful day by day and she def looks older than her actual age. Can u just wear normal clothes?


----------



## mkr

Yoshi1296 said:


> Y'all are gonna drag me...but I love the sunglasses LOL


The sunglasses are fine.  Just not on her.


----------



## Docjeun

I don't watch the show, thank god, is this all for it or the normal way she dresses?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's obviously never been a fan of covering up.

So it's no surprise that even some unexpectedly chilly temperatures didn't stop Kim Kardashian from flashing a little flesh for her Saturday date night with husband Kanye.

The 36-year-old reality queen stepped out in Los Angeles in a full-length, black overcoat to protect against the windy weather.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-plunging-button-bodysuit.html#ixzz4dolJaOG7


----------



## yajaira

It looks like she down sized her implants and finally got that lift she needed


----------



## mkr

She looks pretty good here.  Not great but she's wearing a pretty normal outfit.  I don't see areola so she gets a pass.


----------



## scarlet555

Her current outfit looks fine if her diaper butt doesn't make the main appearance and is covered up.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was in a dark mood on Friday, at least when it came to her choice of attire.
> 
> The mother-of-two stepped out in Beverly Glen in an all-black outfit and gave onlookers a generous glimpse of her cleavage in a plunging bodysuit.
> 
> The 36-year-old star was joined by sisters Khloe and Kourtney as they went to lunch at Fabrocinis restaurant before picking up a froyo treat at the Deli.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lashes-boob-busty-tank-top.html#ixzz4dbikdrvz


The micro kelly is not doing her a$$ any favors.


----------



## shaurin

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was in a dark mood on Friday, at least when it came to her choice of attire.
> 
> The mother-of-two stepped out in Beverly Glen in an all-black outfit and gave onlookers a generous glimpse of her cleavage in a plunging bodysuit.
> 
> The 36-year-old star was joined by sisters Khloe and Kourtney as they went to lunch at Fabrocinis restaurant before picking up a froyo treat at the Deli.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lashes-boob-busty-tank-top.html#ixzz4dbikdrvz


Everything about this outfit is horrific.  There is just no way that she thinks this looks good.  It has to be just a way to get attention.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Ok....fine...should I have said hip-hop activist culture as that's where the Rest in Power/Paradise came from? Either way, I was too lazy to get into the million and one caveats and explanations needed to give on a daily basis to explain basic ish to people. It gets exhausting and who makes that big deal over an exclamation? So, yeah in the urban hip-hop culture an exclamation is used and it gives thr RIP the black power fist, the afropick, say what up to the slave ancestors, life every voice and sing and all of that other stuff that we dont put that mich thought into until having to explain. Sheesh.
> 
> I can't even get into the issues with the thinking we don't have the same culture....on surface yeah but deeper through the diaspora, it's shared....but that's another exhaustive conversation for another day about misconceptions how we view our culture as connected. Folks been trying to turn on my Betty Shabazz today but I'm too tired and I've been doing a lot of diaspora research/convos/lecturing this past week. It makes me depressed and has me in my feels. Lol.


If you thought that same post would have been well received by me but for the exclamations, you're mistaken.  The post happened to have exclamations, but I could have just as easily said "Bible verse riddled" or "poetry riddled" or "sad face riddled".  I reacted to the face of a broadcast social media post, which by definition is a difficult medium for expressing oneself, as a way of announcing you 17 month old's death.  You came out saying "you don't understand black people", so you exhaust yourself.  I would have understood the examples you posted.  Just not rushing announcing death of your 17 month old the day of on social media.  I too have a 17 month old. Sorry you don't want to hear anyone else's reaction but yours.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> The micro kelly is not doing her a$$ any favors.


Tbh I love me a Kelly but I don't think this size would suit anyone.  For me it's just a case of it being too, too small.  And then of course, next to Kim's deformed butt, it looks like a freakin' coin purse!


----------



## dell

White Orchid said:


> Tbh I love me a Kelly but I don't think this size would suit anyone.  For me it's just a case of it being too, too small.  And then of course, next to Kim's deformed butt, it looks like a freakin' coin purse!



I just laughed out loud!!!


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was in a dark mood on Friday, at least when it came to her choice of attire.
> 
> The mother-of-two stepped out in Beverly Glen in an all-black outfit and gave onlookers a generous glimpse of her cleavage in a plunging bodysuit.
> 
> The 36-year-old star was joined by sisters Khloe and Kourtney as they went to lunch at Fabrocinis restaurant before picking up a froyo treat at the Deli.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lashes-boob-busty-tank-top.html#ixzz4dbikdrvz



Had to zoom in on the first and last picture to be sure of what I was seeing. At first I thought she was losing her hair because her part was so large but then realized that's not her real hair. The top of that wig is balding and she is wearing 53059403 bobby pins on the side? Time to get a new one. The outfit itself I kind of like.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Tbh I love me a Kelly but I don't think this size would suit anyone.  For me it's just a case of it being too, too small.  And then of course, next to Kim's deformed butt, it looks like a freakin' coin purse!



    Oh, the juxtaposition!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Oh lord does she actually have a mirror at home?? and her face looks extra plastic 

and her last pose screams "Make sure to take a good shot of my diaper a$s"


----------



## stylemepretty

Her hair (weave) looks horrible.


----------



## White Orchid

The only positive thing I can say is that it appears she's finally invested in a decent bra and her implants, sorry, I mean boobs, are finally sitting where they should.

No comment on the wonky left eye.  Botox can be a bish lol.


----------



## lizmil

Cher looks and dresses better than she does, and given some of Cher's outfits, that's saying something.


----------



## Stansy

Viva La Fashion said:


> Oh lord does she actually have a mirror at home?? and her face looks extra plastic
> 
> and her last pose screams "Make sure to take a good shot of my diaper a$s"


Cleopatra wannabe?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Stansy said:


> Cleopatra wannabe?


haha good one well she did a cleopatra photoshoot back in the days, maybe shes just reminiscing? and while checking the photoshoot pics I found this, god she fu*ked up her face


----------



## White Orchid

I think most of us agree that back in the day, she was very pretty.  At least I think she was.


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> I think most of us agree that back in the day, she was very pretty.  At least I think she was.



I did as well because I tend to think more ethnic features are beautiful compared to rather plain traditionally white Caucasian features. No offense intended to my fellow Caucasians lol.


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> Tbh I love me a Kelly but I don't think this size would suit anyone.  For me it's just a case of it being too, too small.  And then of course, next to Kim's deformed butt, it looks like a freakin' coin purse!


  I am dead!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> If you thought that same post would have been well received by me but for the exclamations, you're mistaken.  The post happened to have exclamations, but I could have just as easily said "Bible verse riddled" or "poetry riddled" or "sad face riddled".  I reacted to the face of a broadcast social media post, which by definition is a difficult medium for expressing oneself, as a way of announcing you 17 month old's death.  You came out saying "you don't understand black people", so you exhaust yourself.  I would have understood the examples you posted.  Just not rushing announcing death of your 17 month old the day of on social media.  I too have a 17 month old. Sorry you don't want to hear anyone else's reaction but yours.


I didn't have the energy to be articulate in that post....so if what you read was that I don't want to hear anyone else's reaction but my own then I'll eat it...no skin. I only tried to add another layer to the "omg exclamations"/"how can one use exclamations" outrage and not the posting on social media. Had the post contained something I didn't have context for, I wouldn't have provided context. Simple. Having a 17 month old gave you a perspective same as understanding the phrase gave me a perspective. If you took it as solely directed at you then I can't help that because I don't believe I quoted any one person originally nor was I responding to the timing of the post.


----------



## Bladeorade

Kim and Kanye are so perfect for eachother!


----------



## GoGlam

Her boobs look lopsided.  Her left is lower and/or larger than the right.


----------



## WishList986

What's with her left eye being so squinty?


----------



## redney

WishList986 said:


> What's with her left eye being so squinty?


Botox


----------



## berrydiva

I used to want to get botox for underarms during the summer but looking at these celebs jacked up faces, I have completely changed my mind.


----------



## Hello32

Viva La Fashion said:


> haha good one well she did a cleopatra photoshoot back in the days, maybe shes just reminiscing? and while checking the photoshoot pics I found this, god she fu*ked up her face



This last picture of her is beautiful -- why in the world she started changing her face is beyond me!


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> I used to want to get botox for underarms during the summer but looking at these celebs jacked up faces, I have completely changed my mind.


A friend of mine has had nothing but good results from this! I've considered it as well


----------



## jng2b

Viva La Fashion said:


> haha good one well she did a cleopatra photoshoot back in the days, maybe shes just reminiscing? and while checking the photoshoot pics I found this, god she fu*ked up her face



She is gorgeous here!!


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> A friend of mine has had nothing but good results from this! I've considered it as well


Did your friend say how long it lasted?


----------



## Lounorada

Her face is an absolute mess. Plastic, frozen, hard and years older than her actual age.
Plus, that wig is fugly. Someone should tell her she should stay away from poker-straight hair and a centre parting... both highlight that freakish face of hers


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on Tumblr...
She can hardly walk because she's so heavily spanxed-up. Looks like a struggle to breath.


----------



## cdtracing

That video really shows how big & f'ed up her ass is


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I need to pull off that wig, and toss it away. I don't care where, she can throw it in the trash can, or even better, in a lit fireplace.


----------



## terebina786

Her butt looks ABSOLUTELY terrible.  It looks like it's weighing her down from behind and she's trying to stay upright.  Also, I was hoping for that wind to snatch her wig.

Also, her face looks jacked.


----------



## mundodabolsa

berrydiva said:


> I used to want to get botox for underarms during the summer but looking at these celebs jacked up faces, I have completely changed my mind.





WishList986 said:


> A friend of mine has had nothing but good results from this! I've considered it as well





berrydiva said:


> Did your friend say how long it lasted?



Been doing it regularly for a few years now and it's the best thing ever.  I feel like I could not live without it now.   Feel free to PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Did your friend say how long it lasted?


She said it normally lasted around 4-5 months, but I know that it can be different for everyone.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on Tumblr...




To be fair, her weird walk seems to have more to do with her dress than her huge a$$. Her dress is way too tight in the legs/ankles area, she can only take 20 centimeters steps. Looks very dumb.  I couldn't bare to watch the whole video, those paparazzis screaming are way too annoying.


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> To be fair, her weird walk seems to have more to do with her dress than her huge a$$. Her dress is way too tight in the legs/ankles area, she can only take 20 centimeters steps. Looks very dumb.  I couldn't bare to watch the whole video, those paparazzis screaming are way too annoying.


Well, I count the dress as spanx too, seeing as it's so tight  That along with (i'm guessing) more than one pair of spanx underneath, it's no surprise she's waddling like a duck.


----------



## Sasha2012

There's nearly three decades between them.

But Kim Kardashian, 36, and Cher, 70, looked like they could almost be twins as they stepped onto the red carpet together at The Promise premiere in Hollywood on Wednesday.

With their matching glossy black locks, plump pouts and cheekbones, there were some serious doppelgänger vibes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4410476/Kim-Kardashian-Cher-sisters.html#ixzz4eAsmbwlc


----------



## redney

Congratulations, Kim, you are being favorably compared to a 70 year old.


----------



## TC1

"almost twins" I die


----------



## Tivo

The shade...


----------



## mkr

I can't believe no one photoshopped out all the bra/spanx lines on her back.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on Tumblr...
> She can hardly walk because she's so heavily spanxed-up. Looks like a struggle to breath.



I noticed that too in the vid as opposed to the stills.  I wonder how comfortable it is to walk around with Spanx that go past the knees.

And I realise those screaming Paps must be like the ultimate aphrodisiac for her, but ugh.  I seriously wonder what kind of a person chooses such a profession where your job is to literally salivate over the likes of the K's.  Talk about utterly degrading.


----------



## VickyB

Viva La Fashion said:


> Oh lord does she actually have a mirror at home?? and her face looks extra plastic
> 
> and her last pose screams "Make sure to take a good shot of my diaper a$s"



Is she kickin it Nefretit tomb style???


----------



## VickyB

She should have ended with this face(last pic).


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> I think most of us agree that back in the day, she was very pretty.  At least I think she was.


I don't think she ever was "naturally" pretty - actually, she was  naturally ugly. BUT the preliminary procedures she did, improved natures work tremendously. And then she couldn't stop and now she is back to square one( or worse).


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Hello32 said:


> This last picture of her is beautiful -- why in the world she started changing her face is beyond me!


Exactly! when she first started the procedures it was fine. I have nothing against enhancing your features but not to the point you replace your old head with a new one 



VickyB said:


> Is she kickin it Nefretit tomb style???


spot on


----------



## Viva La Fashion

VickyB said:


> I don't think she ever was "naturally" pretty - actually, she was  naturally ugly. BUT the preliminary procedures she did, improved natures work tremendously. And then she couldn't stop and now she is back to square one( or worse).


I wouldn't label her ugly back in the day but yes she totally took advantage of the situation and worked wonders to alter her face. Unfortunately she went from few tweaks here and there to obsession.  I think she was good prior to dating kanye that's when things went downhill. She started wearing dreadful clothes and botox became her best friend.


----------



## kemilia

WishList986 said:


> What's with her left eye being so squinty?


Caitlyn had the same squinty thing going, the same eye even. Maybe there are different nerves by the left eye that react differently. 

It took a long time for Caitlyn's eye to look (kinda) normal again, but maybe there were multiple sessions of Botox happening, these people don't ever seem to look into mirrors, they just go along with their minions saying "you look fabulous!" 

I swear, someone should rewrite the "Emperor's New Clothes" using pics of Kim's many awful looks (especially the ever increasing butt), modernize an old story that still rings true today.


----------



## rockhollow

White Orchid said:


> I noticed that too in the vid as opposed to the stills.  I wonder how comfortable it is to walk around with Spanx that go past the knees.
> 
> And I realise those screaming Paps must be like the ultimate aphrodisiac for her, but ugh.  I seriously wonder what kind of a person chooses such a profession where your job is to literally salivate over the likes of the K's.  Talk about utterly degrading.



I could hardly watch the entire clip with those paps screaming and camera flashes. I was so uncomfortable, hard to image that's what she lives for. What a strange world we live in.

Yes, seeing the video, it looked like she must have had many spanx on. She looked like she could hardly breathe.


----------



## arnott

You know you've gone overboard with the PS when you start giving Priscilla Presley vibes.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on Tumblr...
> She can hardly walk because she's so heavily spanxed-up. Looks like a struggle to breath.



 Thanks for posting! I love the action vid clips b/c they can't be PSed! The way she is presenting her a$$ to the cameras is worthy of a "special" Mutual of Omaha  - Wild Kingdom " episode. I so dated myself with that MOO reference.


----------



## stylemepretty

As my grandma used to say, you could serve tea off that backside.


----------



## berrydiva

stylemepretty said:


> As my grandma used to say, you could serve tea off that backside.


That's not a bad thing but she certainly doesn't have that type of ass. Kim's has sagged so far down....there's no shelf. This woman messed up her body so bad.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Thanks for posting! I love the action vid clips b/c they can't be PSed! The way she is presenting her a$$ to the cameras is worthy of a "special" Mutual of Omaha  - Wild Kingdom " episode. I so dated myself with that MOO reference.


Apparently even live video can be altered now.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

VickyB said:


> Thanks for posting! I love the action vid clips b/c they can't be PSed! The way she is presenting her a$$ to the cameras is worthy of a "special" Mutual of Omaha  - Wild Kingdom " episode. I so dated myself with that MOO reference.


I used to love that show!


----------



## Singra

Just out of curiosity because I've never worn spanx... with her legs and that dress I can't see how you wouldn't see a visible line, those spanxs must reach all the way down her leg... do you get spanxs that long? 


Cher probably has had more work done than Kim K but I find Kim K harder to look at, I don't have a similar issue with Cher even though technically she's right on the launchpad of looking inhuman. 

The last number of years my feelings of contempt for Kim K have only grown which is silly because really it's very easy to tune her out and she has  no effect on my life whatsoever. Don't know why I find her annoying to that degree.


----------



## redney

Singra said:


> Just out of curiosity because I've never worn spanx... with her legs and that dress I can't see how you wouldn't see a visible line, those spanxs must reach all the way down her leg... do you get spanxs that long?
> 
> 
> Cher probably has had more work done than Kim K but I find Kim K harder to look at, I don't have a similar issue with Cher even though technically she's right on the launchpad of looking inhuman.
> 
> The last number of years my feelings of contempt for Kim K have only grown which is silly because really it's very easy to tune her out and she has  no effect on my life whatsoever. Don't know why I find her annoying to that degree.


Yep. There are leggings-like Spanx that go to the wearer's ankles. Kim has them and has worn them before, and probably here too.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kim is doing that JLo thing now with parted lips and narrowed eyes. So sexy!


----------



## mkr

Kim isn't beautiful anymore.  She's pretty but that's all.


----------



## rockhollow

Both Cher and Kim look frightening - they look the same - Kim because she looks like 70 year old Cher, Cher cause she's 70.
I'm all for a women doing maintenance to look good, but Cher's face is just wrong for a 70 year old woman.


----------



## White Orchid

Singra said:


> Just out of curiosity because I've never worn spanx... with her legs and that dress I can't see how you wouldn't see a visible line, those spanxs must reach all the way down her leg... do you get spanxs that long?
> 
> 
> Cher probably has had more work done than Kim K but I find Kim K harder to look at, I don't have a similar issue with Cher even though technically she's right on the launchpad of looking inhuman.
> 
> The last number of years my feelings of contempt for Kim K have only grown which is silly because really it's very easy to tune her out and she has  no effect on my life whatsoever. Don't know why I find her annoying to that degree.


There's a photo of her from the back I've seen and you see the Spanx line.  In this case they aren't to the ankles but are just below knee-length.  I can't even begin to imagine how uncomfortable that must be.  But if your lower half is like cottage cheese -- on a good day -- I can't even imagine what it's like normally.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> There's a photo of her from the back I've seen and you see the Spanx line.  *In this case they aren't to the ankles but are just below knee-length.  *I can't even begin to imagine how uncomfortable that must be.  But if your lower half is like cottage cheese -- on a good day -- I can't even imagine what it's like normally.



No wonder she pees through her Spanx!


----------



## jagwomen

arnott said:


> No wonder she pees through her Spanx!


What??? How do you know??


----------



## pukasonqo

jagwomen said:


> What??? How do you know??



she was kind enough to let us know


----------



## SMR15

[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Sasha2012

Cute Easter photos of Kim and Kourtney


----------



## Sasha2012

They are known for their elaborate parties on holiday and birthdays.

And the Kardashian clan enjoyed family time at a children's Easter themed party after taking in a church service in the morning.

Kim Kardashian led the pack in a nude dress and heels while sister Kourtney sported a silky floral look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Easter-Sunday-church-party.html#ixzz4eSaFePbA


----------



## White Orchid

Those aerial shots of her a$$  though.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> Cute Easter photos of Kim and Kourtney


You sure can see Penny in that old photo of Kourtney!


Sasha2012 said:


> They are known for their elaborate parties on holiday and birthdays.


I can always count on Kim to exploit every holiday in an attempt to stay relevant by posting countless filtered selfies. I would expect nothing less from a woman who goes to "church" faithfully, to take the resurrection of Jesus Christ and somehow find a way to show off her fake tits/ass.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Those aerial shots of her a$$  though.



I know.   You can see that ass from outer space.


----------



## Sasha2012

Twitter


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> Twitter



I love Penelope's shoes!


----------



## White Orchid

poopsie said:


> I love Penelope's shoes!


Lol, that's North 

Oopsie poopsie, my bad, just saw the other pic!


----------



## kemilia

Sasha2012 said:


> They are known for their elaborate parties on holiday and birthdays.
> 
> And the Kardashian clan enjoyed family time at a children's Easter themed party after taking in a church service in the morning.
> 
> Kim Kardashian led the pack in a nude dress and heels while sister Kourtney sported a silky floral look.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Easter-Sunday-church-party.html#ixzz4eSaFePbA


Kim looks barefoot in the fifth pic, and that dress looks really awful in that one too, no ps apparently. Why where a baggy beige nightgown on Easter Sunday?


----------



## berrydiva

Did a drone capture those pics?


----------



## guccimamma

who would wear that nude nightie dress in daylight, let alone easter sunday?


----------



## coconutsboston

How sweet and thoughtful of Kim to grace God with her presence still in her negligee.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Did a drone capture those pics?



Probably Kim's personal drone. The one picture you can see where she's actually looking in the camera


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> Twitter



Penelopes facial expression to the easter bunny is priceless [emoji4]


----------



## Florasun

guccimamma said:


> who would wear that nude nightie dress in daylight, let alone easter sunday?


I was thinking the same thing. Kim should take some lessons from Kourt. Kourt doesn't always get it right, but she does far more than Kim, and she is not always dressing like THOT. Kim uses every photo op to desperately flaunt her sexuality.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Slip dresses are trendy ATM. I like them for nights out. Had she thrown a matching satin jacket/kimono over the dress it would've been more appropriate for Easter Sunday. 

North and the kiddies look so cute.


----------



## berrydiva

Florasun said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Kim should take some lessons from Kourt. Kourt doesn't always get it right, but she does far more than Kim, and she is not always dressing like THOT. Kim uses every photo op to desperately flaunt her sexuality.


She has nothing else but her sexuality what else is she gonna do?


----------



## WishList986

Honestly I really didn't mind the dress, it was a nice color on her


----------



## jenjen1964

Still could see her nipples through the dress, stayin' classy for Easter Kim!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always admired her big sister, now Kylie Jenner appears to have completely morphed into her.

The 19-year-old reality star and her 36-year-old half-sibling look like a mirror image of each other in a new teaser clip for a make-up collaboration.

The pair sport matching centre-part hairdos while posing and pouting for the

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-look-like-klones.html#ixzz4edM5rzey















Quite a contrast: The difference between the siblings was more dramatic in 2011


----------



## poopsie

Kim is completely


----------



## Tivo

poopsie said:


> Kim is completely


And that one eye....


----------



## poopsie

Tivo said:


> And that one eye....




IKR


----------



## lanasyogamama

Someone let Kim borrow their reading glasses, she's squinting.


----------



## WishList986

I really like Kylie's (new) chin


----------



## Irishgal

Admitting that you both used the same plastic surgeon and got similar features is not exactly something to brag about.


----------



## White Orchid

This is one of the worst photos of Kim I've ever seen.  Am surprised she's allowed for it to be published.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> This is one of the worst photos of Kim I've ever seen.  Am surprised she's allowed for it to be published.


Kim not want a picture of her published?


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Kim not want a picture of her published?


Sorry.  I must've hallucinated.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I swear these plastic surgeons only know how to make one face, all these chicks end up looking the same. 

Kylie and Kim look the same age, that's terrible.


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I swear these plastic surgeons only know how to make one face, all these chicks end up looking the same.
> 
> Kylie and Kim look the same age, that's terrible.


Totally. And remember Kim and Cher look the same age, so...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always admired her big sister, now Kylie Jenner appears to have completely morphed into her.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star and her 36-year-old half-sibling look like a mirror image of each other in a new teaser clip for a make-up collaboration.
> 
> The pair sport matching centre-part hairdos while posing and pouting for the
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-look-like-klones.html#ixzz4edM5rzey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a contrast: The difference between the siblings was more dramatic in 2011


Creepy! They look like they went to the same plastic surgeon who put too much plastic in


----------



## CherryKitty

I think Kylie looks so bad. We're not far off in age. I know a lot of spoiled young girls in my city but not one of them looks as aged and worn as her. It's sad really - she clearly has a lot of self-esteem and confidence issues, despite what she posts online. All of that means nothing at the end of the day. Her entire life is a show. Literally. Kim looks better than her, IMO.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always admired her big sister, now Kylie Jenner appears to have completely morphed into her.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star and her 36-year-old half-sibling look like a mirror image of each other in a new teaser clip for a make-up collaboration.
> 
> The pair sport matching centre-part hairdos while posing and pouting for the
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-look-like-klones.html#ixzz4edM5rzey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a contrast: The difference between the siblings was more dramatic in 2011


well to be honest, Kylie doesnt look alike Kim. Kylie has bigger eyes and her face has a different shape.
Kim looks like Cher in the second photo.


----------



## terebina786

IMO Kylie looks good when she doesn't smile ... When she smiles it looks brutal and kinda scary.  I guess she has a face made for pouting.


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie looks the same age as Kim....that's tragic.


----------



## Yoshi1296

All I care about is what the background song in the ad is. I like it lol


----------



## Lounorada

Whoever decided that everyting about these photos was OK to use as an ad campaign for a makeup product, should be fired and not aloud to have any kind of job in the world, ever again.

Tumblr


Scary.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Eeeewwwww! Goodness she looks downright terrifying


----------



## terebina786

Lounorada said:


> Whoever decided that everyting about these photos was OK to use as an ad campaign for a makeup product,* should be fired and not aloud to have any kind of job in the world, ever again*.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3672326
> 
> Scary.



YES!!!!


----------



## meanieme

I thought they were splitting up no?


----------



## WishList986

It's crazy to me that I'm 2 years older than Kylie, yet she makes me look like a teenager.


----------



## Sasha2012

On Tuesday, she revealed on Twitter she lost six pounds because of the flu.

And one day earlier, Kim Kardashian flashed her abs in a revealing look for a dinner date in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old wore a tiny crop top with curve hugging leggings for a meal at La Scala on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iny-crop-skintight-bottoms.html#ixzz4ekYdzLDz


----------



## berrydiva

Come through Kylie......oh I mean Kim. 

This woman is having a mental breakdown.














Lowkey....I'd wear it though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

OK, her body looks good here, I'll admit it.  Are these PS'd?


----------



## WishList986

I hate these pants, but if my body looked like that I'd be wearing something similar


----------



## pukasonqo

so the flu is kartrashian speak for PS and photoshop?
i cannot work out how she goes from doughy to killer abs, even her azz seem smaller...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those pants look like a condom. It's a no from me.

Her body looks better, those hips are tragic tho.


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> OK, her body looks good here, I'll admit it.  Are these PS'd?


Lol.  I'll let you guess.

Can someone fill her in on Brian?


----------



## Bluefishie

[emoji106]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sasha2012 said:


> On Tuesday, she revealed on Twitter she lost six pounds because of the flu.
> 
> And one day earlier, Kim Kardashian flashed her abs in a revealing look for a dinner date in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 36-year-old wore a tiny crop top with curve hugging leggings for a meal at La Scala on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iny-crop-skintight-bottoms.html#ixzz4ekYdzLDz



LOL is all I can say about the wardrobe choice, that she lost 6 flu lbs and that she's going out to La Scala for dinner. Bam! The 6 Lbs are right back.


----------



## Yoshi1296

She looks good here, I dig the outfit, not the color though.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Whoever decided that everyting about these photos was OK to use as an ad campaign for a makeup product, should be fired and not aloud to have any kind of job in the world, ever again.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3672326
> 
> Scary.


she could pass as an alien in some science fiction movie


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I dislike it all, and her extreme orange color makes it worse. She looks like radioactive topaz or something.


----------



## Irishgal

I don't see abs. I see possible lower rib bones- fake or photoshopped. 
These are abs. (Serena)


----------



## terebina786

I've seen entirely too many makeup tutorials where abs can be contoured on and they look real.
With that said, she looks good, if I had that body I'd wear that minus the boots much to my husband's chagrin lol


----------



## Jikena

Looking good. Probably photoshopped though.

I'd wear it if I had that body too (except - would need to be less transparent and I wouldn't wear a "bra top"). 

She looks very orange.


----------



## LavenderIce

If that's truly her size/shape, she should wear those too tight outfits she has worn in the past.  Not that I want to see them, but they'd actually fit her better now.  Her hair looks good.


----------



## Nanni84no

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on Tumblr...
> She can hardly walk because she's so heavily spanxed-up. Looks like a struggle to breath.



I was actually holding my breath while watching this video and I think that Kim was to.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Nanni84no said:


> I was actually holding my breath while watching this video and I think that Kim was to.



Wow this is a mess. They remind me of animals at the zoo being gawked at all day.


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> so the flu is kartrashian speak for PS and photoshop?
> i cannot work out how she goes from doughy to killer abs, even her azz seem smaller...


Since she's documented pretty much every single day since last weekend, I'm having a hard time piecing together which days she was so ill with the flu. 

I wouldn't be caught dead in those outfits of hers regardless of what kind of body I have. Having a certain body shape doesn't give you licence to dress like a damn fool.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>







Bless her little heart, she thinks she's all _'Fashun_!', but she's really just a Fool.

I don't know what material those leggings are made from, but they look as if they'd make the skin/body sweat and smell revolting


----------



## guccimamma

i just can't imagine walking around like that. between this and her easter ensemble, it's like she's decided to just wear undergarments.


----------



## poopsie

Amber could work that look


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim in Beverly Hills (April 20, 2017)

















Tumblr


----------



## poopsie

Trying to picture Kunyay as Gomez to go with her Morticia


----------



## Yoshi1296

I like this outfit


----------



## berrydiva

Thought she cut that wig first but that's clearly her hair. The center is balding from the braids I'm guessing.


----------



## rockhollow

I like this look, and boy I don't say that much.
Good work Kim!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was slammed by some fans on social media after she transformed into the Virgin Mary for her latest Kimoji.

But Kim Kardashian, 36, seemed unfazed by the criticism as she stepped out in a little black dress featuring what appeared to be an image of the religious icon on her chest.

The reality star showed off her figure in the racy number, which was both slightly sheer and skintight, while leaving a photo shoot in LA on Thursday.

Meanwhile Kim angered her fans today by transforming herself into the Virgin Mary for a new Kimoji.

The reality star unveiled the image on her Kimoji Instagram page on Thursday and her fans wasted no time in expressing their displeasure at the new emoji which they called 'disrespectful'

Making matters worse, the colorful image is animated so it blurs in a psychedelic fashion, in honor of 420 - also known as Weed Day.

Kim's face is seen superimposed onto the mother of Christ with a fiery halo around her head and a wreath of flowers at her waist.

The icon seemingly floats against the backdrop of a blue sky with clouds.

The mother-of-two didn't caption the Kimoji but simply linked to 'kimoji.com' taking users to a page offering Kim and marijuana theme merchandise.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-dress-Virgin-Mary-chest.html#ixzz4eqYJLX4v


----------



## redney

Keeping it klassy.


----------



## berrydiva

Oh my...she's like the virgin Mary? What and Why?


----------



## zen1965

Dumb, dumber, Kimbo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

guccimamma said:


> i just can't imagine walking around like that. between this and her easter ensemble, it's like she's decided to just wear undergarments.


Maybe she's wearing her Spanx as her outfit? lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

if shes the virgin mary then kanye cant be "Yeezus" anymore...that would be weird...


----------



## poopsie

but................but....................they_* are*_ weird


----------



## kemilia

Sasha2012 said:


> She was slammed by some fans on social media after she transformed into the Virgin Mary for her latest Kimoji.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian, 36, seemed unfazed by the criticism as she stepped out in a little black dress featuring what appeared to be an image of the religious icon on her chest.
> 
> The reality star showed off her figure in the racy number, which was both slightly sheer and skintight, while leaving a photo shoot in LA on Thursday.
> 
> Meanwhile Kim angered her fans today by transforming herself into the Virgin Mary for a new Kimoji.
> 
> The reality star unveiled the image on her Kimoji Instagram page on Thursday and her fans wasted no time in expressing their displeasure at the new emoji which they called 'disrespectful'
> 
> Making matters worse, the colorful image is animated so it blurs in a psychedelic fashion, in honor of 420 - also known as Weed Day.
> 
> Kim's face is seen superimposed onto the mother of Christ with a fiery halo around her head and a wreath of flowers at her waist.
> 
> The icon seemingly floats against the backdrop of a blue sky with clouds.
> 
> The mother-of-two didn't caption the Kimoji but simply linked to 'kimoji.com' taking users to a page offering Kim and marijuana theme merchandise.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-dress-Virgin-Mary-chest.html#ixzz4eqYJLX4v


Her new favorite shoes/sandals that she will wear to death!


----------



## AECornell

Thought this was funny. An article on how to dress in your 30s to look young but not like a teenager. Kim was in the "do not" part.

The article itself was stupid and a little ageist but I thought it was funny Kim was in the no section but she thinks she's a fashionista.


----------



## terebina786

I really dislike ankle length fitted skirts... I've never seen them look good.


----------



## Nanni84no

AECornell said:


> Thought this was funny. An article on how to dress in your 30s to look young but not like a teenager. Kim was in the "do not" part.
> 
> The article itself was stupid and a little ageist but I thought it was funny Kim was in the no section but she thinks she's a fashionista.
> 
> View attachment 3674087


Oh lord! That outfit is horrible. It is never okey to show off the nipples like that. Please wear a bra!!!


----------



## WishList986

Nanni84no said:


> Oh lord! That outfit is horrible. It is never okey to show off the nipples like that. Please wear a bra!!!


But it is becoming ok now!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nipples aren't the issue, it's just *women's* nipples that get the girls bothered, lol. That's always been funny to me.


----------



## Nanni84no

You are right, the problem is not the nipples. To me it is the whole outfit. Too slutty for me. I can take some clevage, but this is too much. And no I dont like a man in a seethrough Top either.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems the 'flu' looks good on Kim Kardashian.

After boasting she had shed 6lbs thanks to the debilitating illness, the mother-of-two unveiled her slimmed down figure as she headed out in her underwear on Thursday night.

Kim's baby blue undies couldn't have been more revealing - a silk bra teamed with lace-trimmed shorts, the better to highlight her slimmed down figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-struts-sidewalk-underwear.html#ixzz4euNSKx00


----------



## myown

that´s only underwear!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

[emoji15]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'Debilitating illness'??? 

As for her outfit: No comments.


----------



## terebina786

I think the poster who said she's having a mental breakdown is correct.


----------



## clevercat

Sasha2012 said:


> It seems the 'flu' looks good on Kim Kardashian.
> 
> After boasting she had shed 6lbs thanks to the debilitating illness, the mother-of-two unveiled her slimmed down figure as she headed out in her underwear on Thursday night.
> 
> Kim's baby blue undies couldn't have been more revealing - a silk bra teamed with lace-trimmed shorts, the better to highlight her slimmed down figure.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-struts-sidewalk-underwear.html#ixzz4euNSKx00


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Umm  The funniest part of all this is that she honestly thinks she's serving looks and her crew does nothing but gas her. She looks stupid. 

I already know her Met Gala look is gonna be a mess. With Ricardo gone, I wonder who she will wear...my money is on Peter Dundas.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Looks like some of grandma`s undies


----------



## WishList986

This looks like something you'd wear under a Victorian Halloween costume.


----------



## kemilia

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Looks like some of grandma`s undies


And the same shoes in a different color. Once she gets stuck on a shoe, she stays stuck.
And this has to be one of her worst outfits ever (but even as I'm writing this I know she will top it with an even worse one).


----------



## berrydiva

Nanni84no said:


> Oh lord! That outfit is horrible. It is never okey to show off the nipples like that. Please wear a bra!!!


Honest question because I really don't understand why women's nipples are so bothersome to women. What is the issue with seeing nipples? What the shame? We all have them.

Plus not all women want to wear a bra and that should be ok, no? Besides, bras have been linked to health issues so I'm all for any woman who doesn't want to wear one. Personally, I feel uncomfortable without one because my boobs are big but I don't lose my mind if someone isn't wearing one or God forbid I see nipples. I honestly don't get the issue.


----------



## berrydiva

Kim is so sad. She knows nothing but being objectified and clearly has issues with the fact that she's no longer looked at the same. 

Rihanna would wear this same look, if she hasn't already, and look great.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> It seems the 'flu' looks good on Kim Kardashian.
> 
> After boasting she had shed 6lbs thanks to the debilitating illness, the mother-of-two unveiled her slimmed down figure as she headed out in her underwear on Thursday night.
> 
> Kim's baby blue undies couldn't have been more revealing - a silk bra teamed with lace-trimmed shorts, the better to highlight her slimmed down figure.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-struts-sidewalk-underwear.html#ixzz4euNSKx00









Girl...



Btw, did something happen? Kim seems extra thirsty for attention these days. The Brian Prahl photoshoots are usually reserved for vacations, but he's been shooting her "candid" appearances lately...


----------



## Handbag1234

The white outfit really takes it to another level of dreadful. I can't imagine anyone looking at their reflection in the mirror and thinking 'yep looking good girl'


----------



## Nanni84no

berrydiva said:


> Honest question because I really don't understand why women's nipples are so bothersome to women. What is the issue with seeing nipples? What the shame? We all have them.
> 
> Plus not all women want to wear a bra and that should be ok, no? Besides, bras have been linked to health issues so I'm all for any woman who doesn't want to wear one. Personally, I feel uncomfortable without one because my boobs are big but I don't lose my mind if someone isn't wearing one or God forbid I see nipples. I honestly don't get the issue.



Yes we all have nipples. Would you like to see Michelle ***** dress like that? Or the woman Looking after your children?


----------



## berrydiva

Nanni84no said:


> Yes we all have nipples. Would you like to see Michelle ***** dress like that? Or the woman Looking after your children?


The person watching your child or the first lady isn't a celeb especially not one who made their fame by making a sex tape for public consumption and as a result has only known to be objectified. Don't think they're comparable.


Buuttttt I'll answer...I would hope that any first lady of any country would choose to not dress like a thot. As far as who watches any children I may have, it would most likely be my mother so I can't see her wanting to wear anything fitted at this point in life. However, I won't lose my mind if I see their nipples or they have on a fitted top with no bra.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim in Beverly Hills (April 20, 2017)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr


 @ the extensive and obvious photoshop on her waist & hips.
Kimbo, that ain't your waist.

So she basically got all dressed up to pretend to get out of a car and trot around a parking lot, just so she could get photographed by her personal paparazzi...


----------



## piosavsfan

Sasha2012 said:


> It seems the 'flu' looks good on Kim Kardashian.
> 
> After boasting she had shed 6lbs thanks to the debilitating illness, the mother-of-two unveiled her slimmed down figure as she headed out in her underwear on Thursday night.
> 
> Kim's baby blue undies couldn't have been more revealing - a silk bra teamed with lace-trimmed shorts, the better to highlight her slimmed down figure.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-struts-sidewalk-underwear.html#ixzz4euNSKx00


WTH


----------



## Lounorada

She is a living, walking joke.

Tumblr








Seriously though, (fugly) shapewear as outerwear?


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> She is a living, walking joke.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3674546
> View attachment 3674547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, (fugly) shapewear as outerwear?




Her heels are doing the gangsta lean and her boobs are trying to get out... from underneath. 


Edit: Brian doesn't know how to edit shadows. Her left side (right hand side) is a blurry mess in the first pic.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Umm  The funniest part of all this is that she honestly thinks she's serving looks and her crew does nothing but gas her. She looks stupid.
> 
> I already know her Met Gala look is gonna be a mess. With Ricardo gone, I wonder who she will wear...my money is on Peter Dundas.



I was thinking that she would do something like wear Riccardo's first design for Versace because rumors are saying that he's moving there.

She did that for the MET gala a few years ago when Peter Dundas got the job at Cavalli.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> @ the extensive and obvious photoshop on her waist & hips.
> Kimbo, that ain't your waist.
> 
> *So she basically got all dressed up to pretend to get out of a car and trot around a parking lot, just so she could get photographed by her personal paparazzi...*




Pathetic. 3 days in a row now. Something is going on, I'm telling you!


----------



## YSoLovely

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was thinking that she would do something like wearing Riccardo's first design for Versace because rumors are saying that he's moving there.



Has she ever worn Versace? Even with Riccardo there, I can't imagine Donatella green lighting this. 
Maybe Dolce & Gabbana, if we're going Italian? They had just about every socialite, celebuspawn & social media influencer imaginable on their latest runway...


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> She is a living, walking joke.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3674546
> View attachment 3674547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, (fugly) shapewear as outerwear?


I actually like those lace short things as an alternative to a slip. I hate wearing slips and avoid them at all costs but sometimes skirts/dresses are too sheer and need something underneath. What's the ID on those?


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> @ the extensive and obvious photoshop on her waist & hips.
> Kimbo, that ain't your waist.
> 
> So she basically got all dressed up to pretend to get out of a car and trot around a parking lot, just so she could get photographed by her personal paparazzi...



the guy walking past does not give a f#%, he really is into those chips!
come on, you just witnessed a peak moment in history and didn't even bother to look? (third pic [emoji16])


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> I actually like those lace short things as an alternative to a slip. I hate wearing slips and avoid them at all costs but sometimes skirts/dresses are too sheer and need something underneath. What's the ID on those?



I think they're La Perla, but not 100% sure...


----------



## Yoshi1296

YSoLovely said:


> Has she ever worn Versace? Even with Riccardo there, I can't imagine Donatella green lighting this.
> Maybe Dolce & Gabbana, if we're going Italian? They had just about every socialite, celebuspawn & social media influencer imaginable on their latest runway...



She has. Just last week or the week before. The Gold dress was vintage Versace. Also, Versace gifted her a bag just recently, I think last month. So I'm assuming Donatello must be okay with it.


----------



## WishList986

Her undies look at least one size too small. That's a whole lot of uncomfortable.


----------



## baglover1973

so sad


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> It seems the 'flu' looks good on Kim Kardashian.
> 
> After boasting she had shed 6lbs thanks to the debilitating illness, the mother-of-two unveiled her slimmed down figure as she headed out in her underwear on Thursday night.
> 
> Kim's baby blue undies couldn't have been more revealing - a silk bra teamed with lace-trimmed shorts, the better to highlight her slimmed down figure.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-struts-sidewalk-underwear.html#ixzz4euNSKx00


Where does she find these get ups???????


----------



## LemonDrop

She has to be doing this as a joke right? She wears this and then her and her sisters all laugh at the hilarity of the public inking she is serious. This can't be real.


----------



## gillianna

she thinks she is starting a fashion trend....  No she just looks desperate and thirsty as ever.  But looking bad will get your more press than looking normal.


----------



## rockhollow

this blue outfit proves she has no mirrors in her home - she forgot to put her dress on over her undies and no mirror to check!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I think because of kylies staying low these days she just being extra and enjoying all that attention


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Someone was very eager to show her new weight loss , cough I mean lipo


----------



## pukasonqo

Viva La Fashion said:


> Someone was very eager to show her new weight loss , cough I mean lipo



the flu, you meant the flu was responsible


----------



## WishList986

pukasonqo said:


> the flu, you meant the flu was responsible


I gotta catch this strain of the flu


----------



## pukasonqo

WishList986 said:


> I gotta catch this strain of the flu



you and me sister!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Khloe says Kim Kardashian has the 'best body ever'.

And now fans can judge for themselves - after the 36-year-old put her ample curves on show during a girl's day at the beach.

Busting out of a skimpy bikini, Kim's body confidence was clear as she sashayed along the sand with her pals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-busts-skimpy-bikini.html#ixzz4fBGs1PqT


----------



## WishList986

Alas, some unretouched photos. I feel better about myself already.


----------



## YSoLovely

* WARNING - Unairbrushed Bikini pics *​
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*dailymail*


----------



## WishList986

That butt looks SO heavy


----------



## pursegrl12

i'm not even joking...how does that thing sit on a toilet?!?!


----------



## Hello32

WishList986 said:


> Alas, some unretouched photos. I feel better about myself already.



That's exactly what I just stated!!


----------



## terebina786

I'd much rather squat my way to nice butt than inject it with whatever that is.


----------



## Sasha2012

1. Kim has a nice waist and a flat stomach especially after having 2 kids.
2. What good is a nice mid-section with a bottom like that? Her butt looks like it's filled with cottage cheese and is literally weighing her down.
3. The best decision Kourtney made was not messing with her body like her sisters. Sure she has breast implants but the rest of her looks natural.


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sister Khloe says Kim Kardashian has the 'best body ever'.
> 
> And now fans can judge for themselves - after the 36-year-old put her ample curves on show during a girl's day at the beach.
> 
> Busting out of a skimpy bikini, Kim's body confidence was clear as she sashayed along the sand with her pals.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-busts-skimpy-bikini.html#ixzz4fBGs1PqT



so surprised she let these get out!  Her REAL body looks NOTHING like what she tries to portray it looks like!!


----------



## cdtracing

After viewing Kim's real untouched pics, I feel much better about my old body.  Her butt looks so unnatural.  I don't know what she's been injecting it with but it looks like a lumpy, cottage cheese mess!!  I have no problem with a nice booty but her's is just too big & looks like it weighs 50 lbs.


----------



## mkr

DAYUM


----------



## nastasja

my eyes.


----------



## Teemu

She has a little hole on her right thigh/hip area.


----------



## saira1214

That suit and sunglasses look is really dated. No comment on her body.


----------



## redney

So they PS'd the outlines of her legs but not her butt. Hmm, heads are gonna roll for this.


----------



## rockhollow

redney said:


> So they PS'd the outlines of her legs but not her butt. Hmm, heads are gonna roll for this.



is Brian away on holidays and she tried to photoshop these herself?

Kourt looks good.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I remember that rasta bag Dior made, I didn't know they made a bikini to match it. Interesting. 

As for Kim... she looks ok but her butt definitely looks waaaayyyyyy too massively out of proportion to the rest of her. Should have left it alone.


----------



## Irishgal

Fake done well, which is rare, looks ok, badly done fake as we see on Kim, looks awful. Be it boobs, lips, butts, faces, if ya gotta change your body less is more. And natural is still always going to look best IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

This butt injections trend needs to stop....she looks ridiculous and Kim is the result after having kids, aging, gaining weight....it looks bad. Breast implant don't look like this after time....this is a mess.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ass def on what (the fcuk) is that. Who was that saying she got her ass fixed and that it was smaller?! Cuz clearly.....

Take away the behind and she actually doesn't look bad. Note to chicks who buy butts instead of squatting their way to one: Kimberly is your future. That is not what you want...


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> After viewing Kim's real untouched pics, I feel much better about my old body.  Her butt looks so unnatural.  I don't know what she's been injecting it with but it looks like a lumpy, cottage cheese mess!!  I have no problem with a nice booty but her's is just too big & looks like it weighs 50 lbs.


All they use is fat lipo'd from another area and put it back into the butt so makes sense that it looks cottage cheesy. She just did it one too many times....she should've stopped at her butt when she was with Reggie.


----------



## V0N1B2

Wouldn't it be less hassle to size up with the bikini top instead of taping over her nipples? Seems weird, I dunno.


----------



## terebina786

I don't understand... if it's fat injected in, why can't it be lipo'd out?


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> * WARNING - Unairbrushed Bikini pics *​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *dailymail*







Her a$$ is utterly tragic.
Why can't women learn that when I comes to plastic surgery, the a$$ should be off-limits.
They should be turned away and sent in the direction of a gym, because the surgery route will only have you ending up looking like Kim, Nicki Minaj, Iggy whatsherface etc.


----------



## legaldiva

That Dior rasta print is vintage now.  Wow--I'm old enough to say that.


----------



## nastasja

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand... if it's fat injected in, why can't it be lipo'd out?



I would imagine that it can. So, either she likes it that way? Or maybe it will leave her with saggy skin and they'll have to do some type of butt lift with a big scar across her lower back. 

She should go on Botched!


----------



## Lounorada

That's one of the ugliest, ill-fitting bikinis I've ever seen.
Looks like she went for size XXXXL on the bottoms and XS with the top.


----------



## gillianna

Her assistant always looks so much better than Kim.  And she looks pretty in a natural way.  Not sure if she had any PS but she looks fantastic.  Next to her Kim looks really bad.


----------



## poopsie

holy hot mess Batman!
That second photo...................with the fat drooping down between her stubby legs............ bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand... if it's fat injected in, why can't it be lipo'd out?


I still don't understand fully why it can't be lipo'd out...but someone explained it awhile back on this thread.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I remember that rasta bag Dior made, I didn't know they made a bikini to match it. Interesting.
> 
> As for Kim... she looks ok but her butt definitely looks waaaayyyyyy too massively out of proportion to the rest of her. Should have left it alone.





legaldiva said:


> That Dior rasta print is vintage now.  Wow--I'm old enough to say that.



Yup! This was the ad Dior released with Gisele Bundchen wearing the bikini and the matching bags!


----------



## Sasha2012

On Friday, she flaunted her hourglass figure in a vintage Dior bikini.

And two days later, Kim Kardashian highlighted her famous curves in another barely there beach look.

The 36-year-old slipped on high-cut black bikini bottoms with a cleavage-revealing lace up crop top during her Mexico holiday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-figure-high-cut-swimwear.html#ixzz4fD25WnI2


----------



## White Orchid

rockhollow said:


> is Brian away on holidays and she tried to photoshop these herself?
> 
> Kourt looks good.
> 
> View attachment 3677564


Even her friend, the stylist chick, can't keep her eyes off that a$$, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> 1. Kim has a nice waist and a flat stomach especially after having 2 kids.
> 2. What good is a nice mid-section with a bottom like that? Her butt looks like it's filled with cottage cheese and is literally weighing her down.
> 3. The best decision Kourtney made was not messing with her body like her sisters. Sure she has breast implants but the rest of her looks natural.


The girl in the pink bikini has a great butt.  Kim must've been seething seeing it lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

White Orchid said:


> The girl in the pink bikini has a great butt.  Kim must've been seething seeing it lol.


That girl is Kourtney!


----------



## forever.elise

Ok I'm trolling on this thread, but I saw the untouched pics on TMZ. It's beyond clear and obvious that Kim has her own "hired paparazzi" to make sure she gets the most flattering "candid" shots shoved out to media outlets. Even funny that it includes a not so flattering pic of some other girl's backside while she showcases an angle of her shiny skinny leg. 

Why does Kim act like she wears thong bikinis?! If these were really paparazzi shots, and she truly wears thongs, we would definitely see her butt. But it's all so staged! Right down to making sure someone else's SLIGHTLY dimpled backside is on display. 

I also think it's super funny that Kortney clearly knows what her sister's true butt looks like, and she is just smiling on with her boobs out... 

Isn't it odd that Kourtney is willing to get online with their girlfriends to take group pics, but Kim makes sure to never be photographed next to 10 different girls that we can all make easy comparisons to!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sister Khloe says Kim Kardashian has the 'best body ever'.
> 
> And now fans can judge for themselves - after the 36-year-old put her ample curves on show during a girl's day at the beach.
> 
> Busting out of a skimpy bikini, Kim's body confidence was clear as she sashayed along the sand with her pals.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-busts-skimpy-bikini.html#ixzz4fBGs1PqT


The best body???!! Lol.....i don't want that wide hips, big fat old ass and legs.....gross


----------



## Hobbsy

Her new nose doesn't look bad.


----------



## MY2CENT

Kim's butt is beyond gross at this point, it's cartoonish. Kourtney to me is definitely the hottest of the three...


----------



## VickyB

Yes!!! LMAO!!! I was about to post the same comment!!! 


poopsie said:


> holy hot mess Batman!
> That second photo...................with the fat drooping down between her stubby legs............ bwahahahahahahahaha


Her a$$ can be seen hanging down a few inches below her crotch


----------



## TC1

Sasha2012 said:


> On Friday, she flaunted her hourglass figure in a vintage Dior bikini.
> 
> And two days later, Kim Kardashian highlighted her famous curves in another barely there beach look.
> 
> The 36-year-old slipped on high-cut black bikini bottoms with a cleavage-revealing lace up crop top during her Mexico holiday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-figure-high-cut-swimwear.html#ixzz4fD25WnI2


Brian's back on the payroll for these pics!


----------



## pukasonqo

i would like to know their secret to a flat tummy without exercising, the kartrashian flu?


----------



## WishList986

pukasonqo said:


> i would like to know their secret to a flat tummy without exercising, the kartrashian flu?


Eating packaged salads, drinking flat tummy tea, and taking selfies in the gym of course!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That vintage (?) Dolce t-shirt Kim is wearing is hot.

Kourtney's thong swimsuit is cute and simple. She def has the best body out of the three because she did it the old fashioned way. Hard to believe she's popped out three babies.


----------



## Addicted to bags

killerlife said:


> I would imagine that it can. So, either she likes it that way? Or maybe it will leave her with saggy skin and they'll have to do some type of butt lift with a big scar across her lower back.
> 
> She should go on Botched!


I love that show! She'd be a perfect candidate but maybe even Dr. Debrow couldn't help that hot mess. This is definite proof she doesn't own a full length mirror or has one of those carnival mirrors that make you look thinner.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yup! This was the ad Dior released with Gisele Bundchen wearing the bikini and the matching bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677800


Oh, so that's what that bathing suit should look like on!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kim and her @SS of lies....lol.  A big, natural curvy booty is a beautiful thing - and that's *not* what Kim is carrying around.  More like 10kg's of cottage cheese in an low-hanging bag.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yup! This was the ad Dior released with Gisele Bundchen wearing the bikini and the matching bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677800



Wow, good find! I had this bag in the saddle model many moons ago


----------



## Stansy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow, good find! I had this bag in the saddle model many moons ago


Ohhhh, I loved my Dior Saddle Bag! Terribly unpractical but oh so cool!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I am telling you kris must've pissed off dailymail or missed a payment they are definitely starting to slack off with the PS! and no comment to kims butt   but seriously that her idea of vacationing? you can tell kourtney is having fun meanwhile kimbo is trying to be "hottie" with these vintage finds. News flash girl, the diaper butt ruins everything


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> Brian's back on the payroll for these pics!



Apparently so!!  What a difference between those pics!!  Even with the photoshop, her a$$ is just a disaster!!!  She should have stopped those injections years ago!!!!


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> Brian's back on the payroll for these pics!


These new pics cannot erase what the previous ones showed--REALITY!


----------



## DiorT

She needs to lay off the "flu" thing.  Totally backfired this time. So wonder what she was holed up for, since we know there was no flu and no "flu diet".  And, every few months this woman gets the "flu"....bizarre...I haven't gotten the flu in years.  Maybe she needs a "flu shot".


----------



## White Orchid

DiorT said:


> She needs to lay off the "flu" thing.  Totally backfired this time. So wonder what she was holed up for, since we know there was no flu and no "flu diet".  And, every few months this woman gets the "flu"....bizarre...I haven't gotten the flu in years.  Maybe she needs a "flu shot".


Let's just hope they don't stick it in her a$$ cos it wouldn't even get past the epidermis.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her azz to thigh ratio is a MESSSSSS!!!   I'll take Kourt's body though!  she looks great


----------



## baglover1973

kinda curious what they are on vacation for?  They have jobs?


----------



## beastofthefields

Kim needs to be careful - I LOVE watching KUWTK but THIS does not make me want to watch it.....it really does look dreadful - looks like Blac Chyna. Kim is beautiful why does she keep messing with herself - I don't think shes going to stop and is going to end up looking as gross as that wierd 'Ken' doll wannabe!!  shake my head!


----------



## myown

baglover1973 said:


> so surprised she let these get out!  Her REAL body looks NOTHING like what she tries to portray it looks like!!


this


----------



## Tivo

The Daily Fail knows they are so wrong for this picture.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Daily Mail is totally trolling these last two days!   It's hilarious.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow, good find! I had this bag in the saddle model many moons ago





Stansy said:


> Ohhhh, I loved my Dior Saddle Bag! Terribly unpractical but oh so cool!



Thanks! I was about 8 or 9 when this ad was released and I remember it being so iconic for me! Same with the saddle bag! It was such a cool and fun bag, my mom used hers like crazy.


----------



## legaldiva

So this is the THOT life that everyone aspires to these days?  WTH are they going to look like in 10-15 years?!


----------



## redney

DC-Cutie said:


> Daily Mail is totally trolling these last two days!   It's hilarious.


Extorting more money from PMK!


----------



## pursegrl12

Kourtney looks amazing for having 3 kids!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

she's going to have to put gold bond under that thing. it's moving south.


----------



## shiny_things

The untouched ass beach pics are exactly what everyone knows her ass looks like. No one has an ass that big that doesn't have cellulite all over it, it's not possible.

She should just embrace her body and be all 'yes, I have cellulite, so do the vast majority of women, who cares?'. She'd get MUCH more respect AND publicity for that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> she's going to have to put gold bond under that thing. it's moving south.


Gold Bond wants no part of that situation


----------



## DC-Cutie

shiny_things said:


> The untouched ass beach pics are exactly what everyone knows her ass looks like. No one has an ass that big that doesn't have cellulite all over it, it's not possible.
> 
> She should just embrace her body and be all 'yes, I have cellulite, so do the vast majority of women, who cares?'. She'd get MUCH more respect AND publicity for that.



She is obsessed with perfection.  When this pic was released I'm sure she was yelling bloody murder and calling it body shaming.  Meanwhile, it's OK for her to release the photoshopped 'flu diet' pictures.
Kim needs to just face the music...
I do agree if she just fessed up, people may look at her differently.  I don't know if they'd respect her more, but perhaps applaud her a bit at finally admitting the truth.


----------



## forever.elise

Tivo said:


> View attachment 3678710
> 
> The Daily Fail knows they are so wrong for this picture.




Looks like there is a giant dimple/hole on her upper right cheek. Prob from the giant needle they used with the cocking gun...

Looooove the look on her face.
Real life vs. Staged


----------



## myown

i remember when JLos behind was considered as "big"






  zimbio


----------



## guccimamma

she should wrap a towel around that.


----------



## terebina786

myown said:


> i remember when JLos behind was considered as "big"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio



Don't know how true this this, but I read she had to lipo it down years ago to be more "mainstream" for movie roles.  I remember it being bigger.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo's current behind is far from the donkey she used to have. These days, I'd consider JLo's booty just a bubble but it used to be 'big' .

The DM used to kiss the Ks behinds something serious, I wonder why the change. Not only are they posting unshopped pics but they are making it clear in their headlines...


----------



## starrysky7

Not so TMZ, how much did Kris pay for the photoshopped "no look, Kim's a$$ looks amazing" flash report.


----------



## Lounorada

*Warning!*

Look away now if you don't want to see the worst of the pics posted by DailyFail...

I mean, I knew it must look dreadful (in reality / when unphotoshopped), but not _this_ dreadful:

DailyFail










The hilarious thing is, these have been photoshopped in the some way, especially on her legs.


----------



## terebina786

OMG that second pic... You can actually see from the front her butt coming around the sides.  It's so gross.

A part of me feels like she did this for publicity so people talk about her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Look away.... Look away!!!!

Kim, girl, you don't love yo self!  My guess is Kris has pissed some of these photogs and tabloids off by not paying her bills.  They just said, 'fugg it' and released these untouched pics.


----------



## berrydiva

What's sad is that she did this to her own body. Smh. I hope all these instathots running around out there getting their butts done take notice of what it will become over time. 

And there were folks swearing up and down on this thread that she got it reduced...she can't do jack ish with that thing at this point. It's her's for life.


----------



## morgan20

Someone said she now looks like a standing ant....I think it was someone on Twitter


----------



## labelwhore04

oh my god.....

It looks like a botched butt implant that was done in a back alley somewhere in South America.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> View attachment 3678710
> 
> The Daily Fail knows they are so wrong for this picture.





redney said:


> Extorting more money from PMK!


That's what I was thinking. They want back on the payroll, or else.


----------



## Jayne1

myown said:


> i remember when JLos behind was considered as "big"
> zimbio





terebina786 said:


> Don't know how true this this, but I read she had to lipo it down years ago to be more "mainstream" for movie roles.  I remember it being bigger.



Yes, it was very large and nothing like the perfect specimen it is now, although it was nice than too, just oversized for the era.


----------



## WishList986

God, think about the chafing  
It's really sad, actually. I hope young girls can learn from this and think about altering their body too much.


----------



## cdtracing

She has gone from the absurd to being a cartoon joke & she did this to herself.  There's no coming back from this....what's done cannot be undone.  People will never give a serious thought to her.  She a laughing stock & hopefully, those that think she looks good & want to look like her will take a long hard look at these pics.  Her @$$ will never look even half way decent no matter how many more procedures she has.  There has to be something psychologically wrong with her to continue to go down this road & think she looks good.  I wonder if she's aware of how many are actually laughing at her behind her back.  As she ages, it's only going to look worse & will eventually be sagging to the back of her knees.


----------



## mkr

Dang with all the weight she lost it looks twice as big!


----------



## MY2CENT

Simply the UGLIEST butt ever, I feel sorry for her cause she cannot be in the right state of mind thinking she is sexy with that cottage cheese bag for a butt......,


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't feel *one* iota of sympathy for her. It's like Karma decided the time was right and said, _"Let's do this"._

That *@$$* !! sweet jeebus, if there was doubt left in anyone's mind (anyone? anyone?) that this gal had injections in her butt, this should well and truly end the speculation. You can practically SEE where all the work was done.  

You, Kimmy darling are a precautionary tale.  






Do your squats ladies, and leave the artificial butt enhancements alone.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Did she do this for husband, or add to what she already had for him? I would hide my rear end if it looked like hers. As a woman who wants an @ss like hers, I guess some guys do, but it's really awful that she wanted this. If someone has a butt like this naturally, you can't think it's your BEST attribute, do you? That sounds meanspirited, because we should all love selves. On the up side my butt isn't all that bad in comparison. And I will say that if my daughter had a butt like hers, naturally, I would not want her to be ashamed of it or hide it, or be body shamed... I'm confused.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> Did she do this for husband, or add to what she already had for him? I would hide my rear end if it looked like hers. As a woman who wants an @ss like hers, I guess some guys do, but it's really awful that she wanted this. If someone has a butt like this naturally, you can't think it's your BEST attribute, do you? That sounds meanspirited, because we should all love selves. On the up side my butt isn't all that bad in comparison. And I will say that if my daughter had a butt like hers, naturally, I would not want her to be ashamed of it or hide it, or be body shamed... I'm confused.


She's been getting injections far before Kanye...basically when she started to become a more common name in gossip rags. That BS she did with the doctor and the x-ray on the show to prove she didn't have butt implants was so that the people who did not yet know about injections/fat transfers would believe her. 

I don't think she wanted this or most likely didn't know this is what her butt would become. Her behind now is a result of her having multiple fat transfers/injections + kids + aging + weight gain. No one has a butt like this naturally...well that's not true, I've seen women who have a naturally big butt but it looks good because it's in proportion to their body.

No version of her butt was ever real since she's been in the spotlight...it's always been enhanced.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> God, think about the chafing
> It's really sad, actually. I hope young girls can learn from this and think about altering their body too much.


Yep. I hope these girls out here look at her and change their minds about getting their butts done. Squats are really not that hard.


----------



## terebina786

I upped my squats at the gym today just thinking about this monstrosity.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That thong looks like it's holding on for dear life


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> She's been getting injections far before Kanye...basically when she started to become a more common name in gossip rags. That BS she did with the doctor and the x-ray on the show to prove she didn't have butt implants was so that the people who did not yet know about injections/fat transfers would believe her.
> 
> I don't think she wanted this or most likely didn't know this is what her butt would become. Her behind now is a result of her having multiple fat transfers/injections + kids + aging + weight gain. No one has a butt like this naturally...well that's not true, I've seen women who have a naturally big butt but it looks good because it's in proportion to their body.
> 
> No version of her butt was ever real since she's been in the spotlight...it's always been enhanced.



word! all you have to do is google her....it's all out there...along with her original face and hairline.  she's so delusional to think we believe anything that comes out of that mouth of hers


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Yep. I hope these girls out here look at her and change their minds about getting their butts done. Squats are really not that hard.





terebina786 said:


> I upped my squats at the gym today just thinking about this monstrosity.


Squat at the gym, squat watching tv, squat waiting for the shower to heat up, just SQUAT


----------



## twinkle.tink

Squats are great, but I love barre work even more. The 'seat' work is amazing. And I love seated pretzel!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> She's been getting injections far before Kanye...basically when she started to become a more common name in gossip rags. That BS she did with the doctor and the x-ray on the show to prove she didn't have butt implants was so that the people who did not yet know about injections/fat transfers would believe her.
> 
> I don't think she wanted this or most likely didn't know this is what her butt would become. Her behind now is a result of her having multiple fat transfers/injections + kids + aging + weight gain. No one has a butt like this naturally...well that's not true, I've seen women who have a naturally big butt but it looks good because it's in proportion to their body.
> 
> No version of her butt was ever real since she's been in the spotlight...it's always been enhanced.



Yep! She had that butt in her porn video, rumor has it she got it done right before, to prep for the vid and make her more 'unique' compared to Paris whose fame she wanted to takeover. 
She had that stupid episode where she did an xray (clad in full clothes, makeup, jewelry) to prove she didn't have implants. People bought into it and it spawned many arguments here (I think the poster's name was handbag_fetish) who got into numerous fights with the rest of us believing Kimbo's butt was real.
Ah, the good ole days of the Great Butt Debate


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Squats with weights and lunges are the way to go 

I do lower body work every two days and I can say I look 1000 x better than Kim, doing it the old fashioned way by working out hard 5 days a week.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I don't think my mind could comprehend the size or magnitude of kim's butt. I always knew it was huge and disgusting but DAMN seeing it without any PS is ... something


----------



## Tivo

twinkle.tink said:


> Squats are great, but I love barre work even more. The 'seat' work is amazing. And I love seated pretzel!


What is this 'seat' work?


----------



## stylemepretty

Her backside is truly terrifying!


----------



## mkr

Her front side is getting a little scary too


----------



## Viva La Fashion

She took twitter to defend that god awful non PS picture of her a$$, she wrote : 'Yup I’ve recently seen perspective is a b****. I’ll work on taking good videos with better lighting &angles. F*** you would think I learned...'
Hahah bish your behind could be seen from outer space, perspective who???


----------



## FlipDiver

Viva La Fashion said:


> She took twitter to defend that god awful non PS picture of her a$$, she wrote : 'Yup I’ve recently seen perspective is a b****. I’ll work on taking good videos with better lighting &angles. F*** you would think I learned...'
> Hahah bish your behind could be seen from outer space, perspective who???



Might look ok from an alien's perspective


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kanye likes it so that behind isn't going anywhere. She has a quite a few people around her hyping her up, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Viva La Fashion said:


> She took twitter to defend that god awful non PS picture of her a$$, she wrote : 'Yup I’ve recently seen perspective is a b****. I’ll work on taking good videos with better lighting &angles. F*** you would think I learned...'
> Hahah bish your behind could be seen from outer space, perspective who???


she's thinking more along the lines of photoshop and filter perspective...


----------



## shiny_things

Can we please stop shaming cellulite as being gross? I have it, many people do. I have pretty low body fat and I run and do weights and live a healthy lifestyle but my ass and thighs have as much if not more than hers. A lot of it is genetic. By all means mock her for photoshopping her pictures and her clearly fake ass. But acting repulsed by cellulite WHICH IS COMPLETELY NORMAL, is actually quite hurtful to those of us who through no fault of our own suffer with it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you're getting sensitive as if they are talking about YOUR cellulite.
 what people are actually talking about is more the rippling side effects from her butt injections, that exaggerates the cellulite.

Why does everything have to be "shaming"?  I swear that word and "bullying" just get used so much, it's comical


----------



## guccimamma

my butt is not thong worthy, but i don't make it a focal point.

don't put it on the porch if you don't want people to point at it.


----------



## mkr

There's no shame in cellulite.  Most of us have it.  We shame Kim because she spends every waking minute getting procedures to look perfect and tells us she worked her @ss off for it, or she naturally grew a huge butt.  She lies about everything and photoshops all her imperfections and now she's p!ssed she got called out on it.  

Please don't think we're shaming women with cellulite as a whole.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> There's no shame in cellulite.  Most of us have it.  We shame Kim because she spends every waking minute getting procedures to look perfect and tells us she worked her @ss off for it, or she naturally grew a huge butt.  She lies about everything and photoshops all her imperfections and now she's p!ssed she got called out on it.
> 
> Please don't think we're shaming women with cellulite as a whole.



yes. her butt is fake news.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shiny_things said:


> Can we please stop shaming cellulite as being gross? I have it, many people do. I have pretty low body fat and I run and do weights and live a healthy lifestyle but my ass and thighs have as much if not more than hers. A lot of it is genetic. By all means mock her for photoshopping her pictures and her clearly fake ass. But acting repulsed by cellulite WHICH IS COMPLETELY NORMAL, is actually quite hurtful to those of us who through no fault of our own suffer with it.



No one is 'shaming' anything but that fake behind. She chose to have fat injected into her behind which is why it looks the way it does. We all know cellulite is something many women deal with and there isn't much that can be done about it, that isn't the issue....that behind a different story tho.


----------



## shiny_things

DC-Cutie said:


> you're getting sensitive as if they are talking about YOUR cellulite.
> what people are actually talking about is more the rippling side effects from her butt injections, that exaggerates the cellulite.
> 
> Why does everything have to be "shaming"?  I swear that word and "bullying" just get used so much, it's comical



Sorry, when I said 'we' I was referring mainly to the outside world. I have seen a LOT of people saying how gross cellulite is and how disgusting it looks because she has it on the front of her legs and the side. Even some people here have made those comments. Sure her fake ass makes it worse, but speak about the cellulite in terms of how her ass has made it worse rather than cellulite itself. I never said it was bullying and perhaps shaming was a harsh word to use, but not only on this thread have a I seen people acting disgusted by cellulite.


----------



## Tivo

Nope. Not gonna sit here and let the narrative get hijacked as if this is all about "hating cellulite." 

This is about all Kim's lies finally getting all the way exposed.


----------



## Handbag1234

That is not a human butt, it's two hesian sacks stuffed full of gravel.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Nope. Not gonna sit here and let the narrative get hijacked as if this is all about "hating cellulite."
> 
> This is about all Kim's lies finally getting all the way exposed.


That's what I thought.

Who cares what she looks like... it was more the fact that un-retouched photos emerged and we got to see reality, which is a huge difference to what she manipulates.

But then everything about Instagram is staged, filtered and photoshopped so it's not as if she's the only one who presents an alternate reality.  it was just shocking to see that reality.


----------



## mkr

I'll say that the filters on Snapchat are fantastic.  My daughter and I were playing with it and some of those filters made me look 20 years old.


----------



## shiny_things

Tivo said:


> Nope. Not gonna sit here and let the narrative get hijacked as if this is all about "hating cellulite."
> 
> This is about all Kim's lies finally getting all the way exposed.



Which is a good thing. It's important see what the reality is because her photoshopped body is completely unobtainable.


----------



## terebina786

Not going to lie, I've smoothed out my pics to get rid of cellulite.  My friend removes a wrinkle in head when she smiles from her pics.  Most people do it, including filters, but not to Kim's extent.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't edit my pics because a) I think it's lame (b) I don't have the time or patience and c) Instagram is never, ever that deep. Playing with the cool filters is one thing but photoshopping is way overboard, IMO. People know what you look like IRL...

It's def not something only celebs do, tho. There are all kinds of apps that allow you to photoshop your pics and regular folks use and love them.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> my butt is not thong worthy, but i don't make it a focal point.
> 
> *don't put it on the porch if you don't want people to point at it*.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't edit my pics because a) I think it's lame (b) I don't have the time or patience and c) Instagram is never, ever that deep. Playing with the cool filters is one thing but photoshopping is way overboard, IMO. People know what you look like IRL...
> 
> It's def not something only celebs do, tho. There are all kinds of apps that allow you to photoshop your pics and regular folks use and love them.



Amen!!!

Playing with the filters is fun. But when you go overboard on photoshopping, smoothing lines, etc it just looks ridiculous. 

I'm proud of my imperfections and damn near wrinkle free face at the age of 40+.


----------



## roses5682

That photo of Kim's assets made my week. I love it when people continue to peddle a lie that everyone knows its a lie and they are finally exposed


----------



## WishList986

While I don't photoshop my own pics, it is none of my business and doesn't affect (effect? I never know) me whatsoever. The Kim K photoshopping is excessive and overboard, but I definitely don't judge people for smoothing out a forehead wrinkle or some other insecurity.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't edit my pics because a) I think it's lame (b) I don't have the time or patience and c) Instagram is never, ever that deep. Playing with the cool filters is one thing but photoshopping is way overboard, IMO. People know what you look like IRL...
> 
> It's def not something only celebs do, tho. There are all kinds of apps that allow you to photoshop your pics and regular folks use and love them.


Same here.  I don't have time to edit pics....I rarely post them to begin with because I get to lazy. I'm amazed at watching people edit their pics and how long it takes.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Squats with weights and lunges are the way to go
> 
> I do lower body work every two days and I can say I look 1000 x better than Kim, doing it the old fashioned way by working out hard 5 days a week.



I have a hard time knowing how many squats to do and with how much weight. Kim needs tips from u. Her butt is unreal. Not in a good way


----------



## berrydiva

NicolesCloset said:


> I have a hard time knowing how many squats to do and with how much weight. Kim needs tips from u. Her butt is unreal. Not in a good way


There's no such thing as too many squats. Lol. Do them until it burns and then do 5 more. Use the weight that will allow you to do them until it burns plus 5 more. It's all about what your comfort level is....if you can do 5 lbs, do 5 lbs... if you can do 15 lbs, do 15 lbs. You can do free weights, a kettlebell, a Smith machine or a bar. It's more about your form and comfort.

Squats are not gonna help Kim at this point since you can't spot reduce...only surgery will help her....if that's even possible.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My friends and I joke that it's going to be hard to find missing persons if people are searching based on their online, edited pics.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I`m sure this is on everyone`s wishlist:
Kim Is selling Butt Pool Floaties  Only $98 plus shipping





http://www.tmz.com/2017/04/05/kim-kardashian-ass-pool-floatie-for-sale/


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> my butt is not thong worthy, but i don't make it a focal point.
> 
> don't put it on the porch if you don't want people to point at it.


Please tell me you said that with a Southern drawl


----------



## Myluvmaya

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I`m sure this is on everyone`s wishlist:
> Kim Is selling Butt Pool Floaties  Only $98 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/04/05/kim-kardashian-ass-pool-floatie-for-sale/




Kim's real azz ain't worth $98


----------



## poopsie

They're each about 10lbs low on air


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I'll say that the filters on Snapchat are fantastic.  My daughter and I were playing with it and some of those filters made me look 20 years old.


Glad to know I'm not the only loser feigning youth.  High five bish


----------



## mkr

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I`m sure this is on everyone`s wishlist:
> Kim Is selling Butt Pool Floaties  Only $98 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/04/05/kim-kardashian-ass-pool-floatie-for-sale/


I wouldn't be surprised if Kim thought this up herself.  Cuz she thinks we all wish we had one just like hers.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have been letting loose these last few days during her girls' getaway with sister Kourtney Kardashian.

But Kim Kardashian made time for a workout on Wednesday, as the star was spotted on a beach walk in Mexico with her gal pal Larsa Pippen.

Kim, 36, wore a red baseball hat, black leggings, trainers, and a scoop neck top that flashed some cleavage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pping-bikinis-fitness-gear.html#ixzz4fPrsOcrX


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian isn't letting the publication of non-airbrushed photos of herself in a bikini stop her from continuing to enjoy the sun, sea and sand in Mexico.

The reality star, 36, is helping older sister Kourtney celebrate her 38th birthday with a fun-filled vacation.

And the two once again headed to the beach in revealing swimwear that left little to the imagination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-matching-silver-bikinis.html#ixzz4fRJga2u0


----------



## zen1965

This is not what she really looks like. And we all know, Kimmie. We've seen the truth.


----------



## terebina786

It looks like so much work for these two to get dressed up to go to the beach.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The matching bikinis are  

Kim is supposed to be on Ellen sometime this week.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Doesn't it seems odd how not one shot is being taken of her behind anymore? You would think that the paparazzi would go insane for getting more photographs of her a$s. Just more to proof that she hires her own pap and specifically tells them what kind of angles she wants to photographed in


----------



## Viva La Fashion

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The matching bikinis are
> 
> Kim is supposed to be on Ellen sometime this week.


To talk about what? please don't tell me to speak about the Paris thing. Its getting old


----------



## Addicted to bags

We can't unsee what we saw earlier with the un-PS'd photos. My eyeballs are still burning!


----------



## Lounorada

The thirst is real.
It's hilarious that the photoshopped bikini pics are still coming out. Like, why bother? The jig is up, we all saw what you really look like Kim from the 'unphotoshopped' pics the other day...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim shaped the same as this girl in the hip/thigh area..  Sadly, this young lady recently passed away due to her obsession with cosmetic procedures


----------



## White Orchid

I just watched a snippet of her interview with Ellen and all I heard (dispersed with the obligatory choking back of the tears) was basically how she's "not that person anymore", punctuated with the word 'like' around 10 times in 2 minutes


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim shaped the same as this girl in the hip/thigh area..  Sadly, this young lady recently passed away due to her obsession with cosmetic procedures
> View attachment 3680793


You're a better woman than me because I don't feel one iota of sadness with a person who acts so stupidly.  Roadkill would elicit more emotion.


----------



## berrydiva

Kim has mental issues.


----------



## gillianna

I wonder how much money Brian gets paid as their professional pap and main photoshop person?   I am sure he s laughing all the way to the bank.  He gets to travel and go on endless vacations.  Seems to have the same poses in many of the pictures and basically might just have a catalog of bikini pictures that he can use for any trip out of town.  Easy life.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Kim has mental issues.



yes, look at who she married. i bet their medicine cabinets are well stocked.


----------



## guccimamma

those side strings are sure getting a workout, pulling up the sack of potatoes in the back.


----------



## mkr

Maybe we'll all get lucky and Kim will never show her back side again.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Kim has mental issues.


Yep. It's the only explanation for, well, _everything_.
I'd guess this whole family is riddled with various types of mental issues.


----------



## guccimamma

the lounge chairs look very comfortable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she suffers from what so many do that go overboard with surgeries and act like nothing has changed (Lil Kim) - BD


----------



## tweegy

Soooooo, uuuh I take it you gals saw that butt pic huh...
All I have to say is...


----------



## Handbag1234

Who's the girl with a huge glass of red wine? . I like her style. She looks like she's settling in for the day


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## zinacef

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim shaped the same as this girl in the hip/thigh area..  Sadly, this young lady recently passed away due to her obsession with cosmetic procedures
> View attachment 3680793


Just being curious,  what happen to her?  I've had several friends that had several stuff done and invasive at that.


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks like a characterized version of herself at this point. Diaper butt and unnaturally large hips. I particularly enjoy the bad lipo job on her legs. It's like she said that she wants to have a line to make it look like she works out and has muscle tone. Her body gets more and more comical every year lol.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Handbag1234 said:


> Who's the girl with a huge glass of red wine? . I like her style. She looks like she's settling in for the day



Joyce Bonelli, their MUA.


----------



## morgan20

Now here is a bum I admire.


----------



## VickyB

forever.elise said:


> Looks like there is a giant dimple/hole on her upper right cheek. Prob from the giant needle they used with the cocking gun...
> 
> Looooove the look on her face.
> Real life vs. Staged
> View attachment 3678758



It's not just her face and a$$ that look ghastly in the pic on the left. Her waist is looking thick too.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Dang with all the weight she lost it looks twice as big!


You mean all the weight she "lost"?


----------



## VickyB

Glitterandstuds said:


> That thong looks like it's holding on for dear life


I don't think that poor thong will ever see the light of day again.


----------



## VickyB

FlipDiver said:


> Might look ok from an alien's perspective


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> my butt is not thong worthy, but i don't make it a focal point.
> 
> don't put it on the porch if you don't want people to point at it.


Ack!!!! LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


>



Kanye will love Ellen idea for his birthday!


----------



## berrydiva

zinacef said:


> Just being curious,  what happen to her?  I've had several friends that had several stuff done and invasive at that.


She died during surgery. There have been so many women dying from these butt enhancement procedures making it mind blowing that women are still rushing to get their butt done. Most of these are being done illegally or with an unlicensed doctor or another country to make the procedure cheaper. Their butts are being filled with all sorts of dangerous substances and as a result they lose their lives either during the procedure or shortly after due to the chemicals.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> She died during surgery. There have been so many women dying from these butt enhancement procedures making it mind blowing that women are still rushing to get their butt done. Most of these are being done illegally or with an unlicensed doctor or another country to make the procedure cheaper. Their butts are being filled with all sorts of dangerous substances and as a result they lose their lives either during the procedure or shortly after due to the chemicals.


Look at the PS forum here. A poster's sister died as a result of a fat embolism caused by a Brazilian Butt Lift that was done in a clinic she researched thoroughly. Very sad and avoidable.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Look at the PS forum here. A poster's sister died as a result of a fat embolism caused by a Brazilian Butt Lift that was done in a clinic she researched thoroughly. Very sad and avoidable.


That's sad. Any surgery if any kind is a risk....but this seems like such an extremely unnecessary surgery to put oneself at risk just to obtain a butt. Squats take time but they're effective and no risk. I just don't get it.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> That's sad. Any surgery if any kind is a risk....but this seems like such an extremely unnecessary surgery to put oneself at risk just to obtain a butt. Squats take time but they're effective and no risk. I just don't get it.


I always wanted to get my nose done, but I dont want to take the risk....


----------



## bagsforme

berrydiva said:


> That's sad. Any surgery if any kind is a risk....but this seems like such an extremely unnecessary surgery to put oneself at risk just to obtain a butt. Squats take time but they're effective and no risk. I just don't get it.



Squats will never give these women the extra extra large butt they want.  

I've always had a larger bottom and hated it and still do.  I even had lipo to make it smaller.  I don't understand.   
They are looking cartoonish now especially Kim with her bird legs and small waist.

I guess its the same as someone with larger breasts not understanding why someone would want implants.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> Squats will never give these women the extra extra large butt they want.
> 
> I've always had a larger bottom and hated it and still do.  I even had lipo to make it smaller.  I don't understand.
> They are looking cartoonish now especially Kim with her bird legs and small waist.
> 
> I guess its the same as someone with larger breasts not understanding why someone would want implants.


That's true that squats will not give them the cartoonish look they're seeking. The desire to look that way is obviously the result of some body dysmorphic issue.


----------



## terebina786

bagsforme said:


> *Squats will never give these women the extra extra large butt they want.  *
> 
> I've always had a larger bottom and hated it and still do.  I even had lipo to make it smaller.  I don't understand.
> They are looking cartoonish now especially Kim with her bird legs and small waist.
> 
> I guess its the same as someone with larger breasts not understanding why someone would want implants.



Because sometimes you just have to embrace and work with what you were given instead of trying to manipulate something so big as your overall shape.

I dieted myself down to a size 4/6 which was terrible to maintain because I was basically malnourished and my hair was falling out, but hey I was skinny with no muscle tone.  I'm back up to a size 8/10 which is normal for me because I carry most of my weight in my lower half.  Now I work out to improve what I have instead of obtain something I was never meant to be.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> She died during surgery. There have been so many women dying from these butt enhancement procedures making it mind blowing that women are still rushing to get their butt done. Most of these are being done illegally or with an unlicensed doctor or another country to make the procedure cheaper. Their butts are being filled with all sorts of dangerous substances and as a result they lose their lives either during the procedure or shortly after due to the chemicals.



Wow I really did not know cosmetic surgeries like this are so risky! Definitely sad to hear.


----------



## GaitreeS

I just listened to her interview on Ellen, as usual she says one thing and then does another.
I couldn't help but laugh when I saw her hawking 420 merch lol


----------



## cdtracing

She's not even 40 yet & has totally F'ed up her body.  I cannot even imagine how bad she's going to look in her 40's, 50's, & 60's.  The body reaches a point as one ages that PS is futile.  Elasticity in the skin diminishes, the body stops making collagen, gravity takes over, ect.  Everything starts going south.  She can't undo the damage she's already done in her pursuit of fame & things are only going to get worse as time marches on.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> She's not even 40 yet & has totally F'ed up her body.  I cannot even imagine how bad she's going to look in her 40's, 50's, & 60's.  The body reaches a point as one ages that PS is futile.  Elasticity in the skin diminishes, the body stops making collagen, gravity takes over, ect.  Everything starts going south.  She can't undo the damage she's already done in her pursuit of fame & things are only going to get worse as time marches on.


Oh my you just painted an awful image of her butt at 50....how low can it go


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Oh my you just painted an awful image of her butt at 50....how low can it go



And since she molds her body with various & sundry PS procedures instead of actual true exercise, as she ages, only the worst possible outcome will happen.  Exercise & maintaining developed toned muscle structure will help to stave off a lot of the sagging & crepey skin that comes with age but one has to be extremely disciplined in their lifestyle because it's a daily requirement.  We all know Kim's only exercise is her pap walks so she's going to wind up a horror story.  I would imagine people will be able to measure her butt drop with a ruler.  Eventually, it may wind up hanging to the back of her knees considering how large it is.


----------



## Irishgal

cdtracing said:


> And since she molds her body with various & sundry PS procedures instead of actual true exercise, as she ages, only the worst possible outcome will happen.  Exercise & maintaining developed toned muscle structure will help to stave off a lot of the sagging & crepey skin that comes with age but one has to be extremely disciplined in their lifestyle because it's a daily requirement.  We all know Kim's only exercise is her pap walks so she's going to wind up a horror story.  I would imagine people will be able to measure her butt drop with a ruler.  Eventually, it may wind up hanging to the back of her knees considering how large it is.



And we are here for it!


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> And we are here for it!


----------



## V0N1B2

terebina786 said:


> Because sometimes you just have to embrace and work with what you were given instead of trying to manipulate something so big as your overall shape.


This! 
Women come in all shapes and sizes. I like to think that most normal women do the best with what they have. Some women will never have a high round bum and there's nothing wrong with that. Some will just have a flat butt. Some will have thick ankles, or "saddlebags", or a thick waist, and no amount of working out will change that - and that's okay. 
You try to stay as fit and healthy as you can and work with what you got.
This notion of one perfect body shape for women has to stop.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> This!
> Women come in all shapes and sizes. I like to think that most normal women do the best with what they have. Some women will never have a high round bum and there's nothing wrong with that. Some will just have a flat butt. Some will have thick ankles, or "saddlebags", or a thick waist, and no amount of working out will change that - and that's okay.
> You try to stay as fit and healthy as you can and work with what you got.
> This notion of one perfect body shape for women has to stop.



Well said!!!


----------



## guccimamma

morgan20 said:


> View attachment 3681627
> 
> Now here is a bum I admire.



that's the best one i can think of! 
she earned it, and is an incredible and inspirational person....the butt is just a bonus.


----------



## Irishgal

V0N1B2 said:


> This!
> Women come in all shapes and sizes. I like to think that most normal women do the best with what they have. Some women will never have a high round bum and there's nothing wrong with that. Some will just have a flat butt. Some will have thick ankles, or "saddlebags", or a thick waist, and no amount of working out will change that - and that's okay.
> You try to stay as fit and healthy as you can and work with what you got.
> This notion of one perfect body shape for women has to stop.



You are spot on. No where on earth (that I know of) are men scrutinized, shamed or made fun of because they don't represent an alleged "perfect" body.


----------



## WishList986

guccimamma said:


> that's the best one i can think of!
> she earned it, and is an incredible and inspirational person....the butt is just a bonus.


And she's got the strong thighs to match! Now she is body goals to me.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> This!
> Women come in all shapes and sizes. I like to think that most normal women do the best with what they have. Some women will never have a high round bum and there's nothing wrong with that. Some will just have a flat butt. Some will have thick ankles, or "saddlebags", or a thick waist, and no amount of working out will change that - and that's okay.
> You try to stay as fit and healthy as you can and work with what you got.
> This notion of one perfect body shape for women has to stop.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> This!
> Women come in all shapes and sizes. I like to think that most normal women do the best with what they have. Some women will never have a high round bum and there's nothing wrong with that. Some will just have a flat butt. Some will have thick ankles, or "saddlebags", or a thick waist, and no amount of working out will change that - and that's okay.
> You try to stay as fit and healthy as you can and work with what you got.
> This notion of one perfect body shape for women has to stop.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Tivo said:


> What is this 'seat' work?



It is many very targeted exercises that isolate the maximus, minimus, medius. There are floor exercises and barre exercises. Exercises like seated pretzel, 'back dancing' (hip thrusts), leg lifts (so many variations) and well as squats and lunges (again, so many variations & both free standing at the barre).
I do gush about barre because nothing has done so much for my waist and bum as barre. 
When I started it, I actually want to put some weight back on because  after I lost 160 pounds, my hubby was complaining..."You're a stick! Yes, you're thin, but you have no butt or boobs!"
So, I slowly put 20 pounds back on, but lost 2 inches in my waist and put some mass on my rear. Yeah, I love it.


----------



## VickyB

Work this week got in the way of my thread participation  and I am behind(see what I did there?).
Kim knew the paps were taking pics and she was posing left and right. Did Kim assume(see what I did there?) or have an arrangement in place that the pics would be PSed prior to selling to media and was then blindsided that they were not? Was she in on the whole thing? What do we think transpired? TIA to anybody who can bring me up to speed!!!
On another note, how does she properly attend to the basic needs of that ginormous crevasse? Are her arms even long enough to reach back there?


----------



## Addicted to bags

VickyB said:


> Work this week got in the way of my thread participation  and I am behind(see what I did there?).
> Kim knew the paps were taking pics and she was posing left and right. Did Kim assume(see what I did there?) or have an arrangement in place that the pics would be PSed prior to selling to media and was then blindsided that they were not? Was she in on the whole thing? What do we think transpired? TIA to anybody who can bring me up to speed!!!
> On another note, how does she properly attend to the basic needs of that ginormous crevasse? Are her arms even long enough to reach back there?


You had me laughing my ass off with your comments!


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> Work this week got in the way of my thread participation  and I am behind(see what I did there?).
> Kim knew the paps were taking pics and she was posing left and right. Did Kim assume(see what I did there?) or have an arrangement in place that the pics would be PSed prior to selling to media and was then blindsided that they were not? Was she in on the whole thing? What do we think transpired? TIA to anybody who can bring me up to speed!!!
> On another note, how does she properly attend to the basic needs of that ginormous crevasse? Are her arms even long enough to reach back there?


 I'm dead!


----------



## VickyB

VickyB said:


> Work this week got in the way of my thread participation  and I am behind(see what I did there?).
> Kim knew the paps were taking pics and she was posing left and right. Did Kim assume(see what I did there?) or have an arrangement in place that the pics would be PSed prior to selling to media and was then blindsided that they were not? Was she in on the whole thing? What do we think transpired? TIA to anybody who can bring me up to speed!!!
> On another note, how does she properly attend to the basic needs of that ginormous crevasse? Are her arms even long enough to reach back there?


crevasse  LOL!


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> She died during surgery. There have been so many women dying from these butt enhancement procedures making it mind blowing that women are still rushing to get their butt done. Most of these are being done illegally or with an unlicensed doctor or another country to make the procedure cheaper. Their butts are being filled with all sorts of dangerous substances and as a result they lose their lives either during the procedure or shortly after due to the chemicals.


That is sad. Horribly sad.


----------



## dangerouscurves

VickyB said:


> Work this week got in the way of my thread participation  and I am behind(see what I did there?).
> Kim knew the paps were taking pics and she was posing left and right. Did Kim assume(see what I did there?) or have an arrangement in place that the pics would be PSed prior to selling to media and was then blindsided that they were not? Was she in on the whole thing? What do we think transpired? TIA to anybody who can bring me up to speed!!!
> On another note, how does she properly attend to the basic needs of that ginormous crevasse? Are her arms even long enough to reach back there?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tivo

Thanks for sharing! I'm always looking for new ways to get fit!


twinkle.tink said:


> It is many very targeted exercises that isolate the maximus, minimus, medius. There are floor exercises and barre exercises. Exercises like seated pretzel, 'back dancing' (hip thrusts), leg lifts (so many variations) and well as squats and lunges (again, so many variations & both free standing at the barre).
> I do gush about barre because nothing has done so much for my waist and bum as barre.
> When I started it, I actually want to put some weight back on because  after I lost 160 pounds, my hubby was complaining..."You're a stick! Yes, you're thin, but you have no butt or boobs!"
> So, I slowly put 20 pounds back on, but lost 2 inches in my waist and put some mass on my rear. Yeah, I love it.


 for


----------



## Irishgal

V0N1B2 said:


> This!
> Women come in all shapes and sizes. I like to think that most normal women do the best with what they have. Some women will never have a high round bum and there's nothing wrong with that. Some will just have a flat butt. Some will have thick ankles, or "saddlebags", or a thick waist, and no amount of working out will change that - and that's okay.
> You try to stay as fit and healthy as you can and work with what you got.
> This notion of one perfect body shape for women has to stop.



Ok had to post this- then I promise to get back to topic. But this enraged me. Found an article in last weeks Wall Street Journal about schools making rule books related to what kids can and cannot wear to prom. This is from the article- this is text from the rule book. Horrible! 

I half expected to see "non Caucasians must pass the brown paper bag test to be admitted"


----------



## WishList986

Irishgal said:


> Ok had to post this- then I promise to get back to topic. But this enraged me. Found an article in last weeks Wall Street Journal about schools making rule books related to what kids can and cannot wear to prom. This is from the article- this is text from the rule book. Horrible!
> 
> I half expected to see "non Caucasians must pass the brown paper bag test to be admitted"
> 
> View attachment 3683892


God, that is disgusting


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian was spotted wearing a seemingly airtight black ensemble while enjoying an evening out in Beverly Hills on Saturday.

The 36-year-old reality star served up a generous view of her cleavage in a black tank top and emphasized her curves in trousers that flowed into thigh-high boots.

Though she'd accessorized with a jacket, she'd allowed it to slide down her shoulders toward the crooks of her arms, and she carried a snakeskin-patterned clutch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vage-baring-black-ensemble.html#ixzz4flafCdJH


----------



## gillianna

Her bottom half looks like a costume Catwoman from the old Batman TV show would wear.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

V0N1B2 said:


> This!
> Women come in all shapes and sizes. I like to think that most normal women do the best with what they have. Some women will never have a high round bum and there's nothing wrong with that. Some will just have a flat butt. Some will have thick ankles, or "saddlebags", or a thick waist, and no amount of working out will change that - and that's okay.
> You try to stay as fit and healthy as you can and work with what you got.
> This notion of one perfect body shape for women has to stop.



YES! I hate the ideal of a "perfect body!" It only makes women feel inferior about their bodies, which are still beautiful, regardless if they're not a size 0. 

And I've fallen into this trap and went down that rabbit hole for the majority of my high school/early 20s! Ridiculous diets, excessive workouts, and other unhealthy habits in order to achieve society's ideal of the perfect body. Well, I gained my weight back, and I'm approaching the wonderful 30s metabolism change and it's much harder to lose weight. [emoji853] but you know what? It's not worth the stress of trying to achieve (AND MAINTAIN!) a body type that your body is not comfortable with. Not to say go ham and get overweight/unhealthy, but it's okay if you have so called "imperfections." 

That's also why I was uncomfortable with other posts about Kim's cellulite. I know it was directed at her and no other poster but it's like, she has cellulite... Who really cares? It happens to a lot of women. Idk. It's one thing to make fun of her outfits and poor choice of plastic surgery.... but body shaming is no bueno. [emoji853]


----------



## mkr

mindy621_xoxo said:


> YES! I hate the ideal of a "perfect body!" It only makes women feel inferior about their bodies, which are still beautiful, regardless if they're not a size 0.
> 
> And I've fallen into this trap and went down that rabbit hole for the majority of my high school/early 20s! Ridiculous diets, excessive workouts, and other unhealthy habits in order to achieve society's ideal of the perfect body. Well, I gained my weight back, and I'm approaching the wonderful 30s metabolism change and it's much harder to lose weight. [emoji853] but you know what? It's not worth the stress of trying to achieve (AND MAINTAIN!) a body type that your body is not comfortable with. Not to say go ham and get overweight/unhealthy, but it's okay if you have so called "imperfections."
> 
> That's also why I was uncomfortable with other posts about Kim's cellulite. I know it was directed at her and no other poster but it's like, she has cellulite... Who really cares? It happens to a lot of women. Idk. It's one thing to make fun of her outfits and poor choice of plastic surgery.... but body shaming is no bueno. [emoji853]


The point about Kim is that none of the body parts are really hers.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

mkr said:


> The point about Kim is that none of the body parts are really hers.



Well, yeah. We all know that her butt and face and whatever else is enhanced. [emoji81]


----------



## Frivole88

*Kim Kardashian's (Rumored) Plastic Surgeon Says Her Butt is 'Too Big' and Should Be a Warning*
*

*
The plastic surgery doctor who is rumored to be man who created Kim Kardashian's famous bottom has compared it to a balloon which has been blown up and then deflated.

Dr Aardon Rollins of Elite Body Sculptures – the website of which describes him as "the liposuction doctor to the stars" – also said that recent unairbrushed snaps of the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star should serve as a warning to women looking to emulate her.
Speaking about the procedure, a Brazilian butt lift – something the mum-of-two has always denied having – he explained: "Let her serve as a lesson to anyone who wants to make a body part bigger. If they have cellulite there before the procedure, then it will be there afterwards, too. People need to think about that or it will look bad like Kim's.

"It's very big, maybe too big. Fat was taken from her waist and put into her bottom. But it's transferring problem fat to another area. Problem fat is problem fat wherever it is. It grows in the same way as it would in the place it was taken from.

"Kim has had two children, she has put on weight and then lost it, then gained it again and lost it again. It's like blowing up a balloon and then letting the air out – there are ripples. No wonder it looks like that. She has everything going against her and there is nothing she can do about it – apart from get the airbrush out," he added to the MailOnline.

Rubbing further salt into the wounds, cosmetic surgeon Dr Rollins – who plans to open a surgery in London later this year – went on to claim that his patients were now opting to request the backside of Kim's younger sister Kylie Jenner, 19, rather than hers as it was firmer and more youthful.

Ouch.
Beach photos of Kim showing off her backside unairbrushed and covered in cellulite went viral last week.

It also resulted in the social media queen losing over 100 thousand followers on the photo sharing app with fans accusing her of duping them over the years by using Photoshop to create a flawless appearance.

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/kim-kardashian-apos-doctor-says-144622800.html


----------



## mkr

People really thought she was perfect?  SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> People really thought she was perfect?  SMH


Kanye did..  I mean she's his 'perfect bish'


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was spotted wearing a seemingly airtight black ensemble while enjoying an evening out in Beverly Hills on Saturday.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star served up a generous view of her cleavage in a black tank top and emphasized her curves in trousers that flowed into thigh-high boots.
> 
> Though she'd accessorized with a jacket, she'd allowed it to slide down her shoulders toward the crooks of her arms, and she carried a snakeskin-patterned clutch.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vage-baring-black-ensemble.html#ixzz4flafCdJH




Where is she? an abandoned parking lot?   OMG, dressed up just to have her picture taken....SMDH!


----------



## WishList986

kristinlorraine said:


> *Kim Kardashian's (Rumored) Plastic Surgeon Says Her Butt is 'Too Big' and Should Be a Warning*
> *
> View attachment 3684521
> *
> 
> *It also resulted in the social media queen losing over 100 thousand followers on the photo sharing app with fans accusing her of duping them over the years by using Photoshop to create a flawless appearance.*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/kim-kardashian-apos-doctor-says-144622800.html


Are people really THAT stupid?


----------



## mkr

Yes.


----------



## tweegy

kristinlorraine said:


> *Kim Kardashian's (Rumored) Plastic Surgeon Says Her Butt is 'Too Big' and Should Be a Warning*
> *
> View attachment 3684521
> *
> The plastic surgery doctor who is rumored to be man who created Kim Kardashian's famous bottom has compared it to a balloon which has been blown up and then deflated.
> 
> Dr Aardon Rollins of Elite Body Sculptures – the website of which describes him as "the liposuction doctor to the stars" – also said that recent unairbrushed snaps of the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star should serve as a warning to women looking to emulate her.
> Speaking about the procedure, a Brazilian butt lift – something the mum-of-two has always denied having – he explained: "Let her serve as a lesson to anyone who wants to make a body part bigger. If they have cellulite there before the procedure, then it will be there afterwards, too. People need to think about that or it will look bad like Kim's.
> 
> "It's very big, maybe too big. Fat was taken from her waist and put into her bottom. But it's transferring problem fat to another area. Problem fat is problem fat wherever it is. It grows in the same way as it would in the place it was taken from.
> 
> "Kim has had two children, she has put on weight and then lost it, then gained it again and lost it again. It's like blowing up a balloon and then letting the air out – there are ripples. No wonder it looks like that. She has everything going against her and there is nothing she can do about it – apart from get the airbrush out," he added to the MailOnline.
> 
> Rubbing further salt into the wounds, cosmetic surgeon Dr Rollins – who plans to open a surgery in London later this year – went on to claim that his patients were now opting to request the backside of Kim's younger sister Kylie Jenner, 19, rather than hers as it was firmer and more youthful.
> 
> Ouch.
> Beach photos of Kim showing off her backside unairbrushed and covered in cellulite went viral last week.
> 
> It also resulted in the social media queen losing over 100 thousand followers on the photo sharing app with fans accusing her of duping them over the years by using Photoshop to create a flawless appearance.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/kim-kardashian-apos-doctor-says-144622800.html



Lmao! 

Uuuuh are the people that thought her butt was real related to Porsha Williams?!


----------



## berrydiva

Doesn't she loose and gain thousands of IG followers daily?


----------



## Jayne1

What's the story about the Ks firing Monica Rose?

*The Kardashians Just Broke Up With the Stylist They’ve Been Using for a Decade*
_You might not be as familiar with Monica Rose but she’s the reason why the Kardashians, Jenners, Hadids, and their extended circle of friends including Chrissy Teigen all happen to dress very similarly. Those chokers? Her doing. The return of the slip dress? Also her. Those silky robes worn casually open? Yup, her. The stylist, who began working with Kim after aComplex magazine shoot in 2007, went on to become a fixture among the family, transforming them from typical Los Angeles girls into their current, Instagram-friendly incarnation._

_Well, that relationship with the family has come to an end, People reports. According to a source, the three sisters are all looking to collaborate with other stylists. While Kim and Kourtney have been working with others for some time now, Khloé was the last holdout. Khloé has been a pretty big supporter of Rose’s work, especially since she mentioned in a Harper’s Bazaar article how the stylist was willing to dress her when everyone deemed her too fat. But as of Wednesday, Kim, Kourtney, Khloé, Kendall and Kylie didn’t appear to be following Rose on Instagram. And you all know what that means._

http://nymag.com/thecut/2017/04/khloe-kardashian-is-no-longer-using-stylist-monica-rose.html


----------



## Hobbsy

Irishgal said:


> Ok had to post this- then I promise to get back to topic. But this enraged me. Found an article in last weeks Wall Street Journal about schools making rule books related to what kids can and cannot wear to prom. This is from the article- this is text from the rule book. Horrible!
> 
> I half expected to see "non Caucasians must pass the brown paper bag test to be admitted"
> 
> View attachment 3683892


21 page dress code for prom? I know where I wouldn't be going.


----------



## Hobbsy

kristinlorraine said:


> *Kim Kardashian's (Rumored) Plastic Surgeon Says Her Butt is 'Too Big' and Should Be a Warning*
> *
> View attachment 3684521
> *
> The plastic surgery doctor who is rumored to be man who created Kim Kardashian's famous bottom has compared it to a balloon which has been blown up and then deflated.
> 
> Dr Aardon Rollins of Elite Body Sculptures – the website of which describes him as "the liposuction doctor to the stars" – also said that recent unairbrushed snaps of the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star should serve as a warning to women looking to emulate her.
> Speaking about the procedure, a Brazilian butt lift – something the mum-of-two has always denied having – he explained: "Let her serve as a lesson to anyone who wants to make a body part bigger. If they have cellulite there before the procedure, then it will be there afterwards, too. People need to think about that or it will look bad like Kim's.
> 
> "It's very big, maybe too big. Fat was taken from her waist and put into her bottom. But it's transferring problem fat to another area. Problem fat is problem fat wherever it is. It grows in the same way as it would in the place it was taken from.
> 
> "Kim has had two children, she has put on weight and then lost it, then gained it again and lost it again. It's like blowing up a balloon and then letting the air out – there are ripples. No wonder it looks like that. She has everything going against her and there is nothing she can do about it – apart from get the airbrush out," he added to the MailOnline.
> 
> Rubbing further salt into the wounds, cosmetic surgeon Dr Rollins – who plans to open a surgery in London later this year – went on to claim that his patients were now opting to request the backside of Kim's younger sister Kylie Jenner, 19, rather than hers as it was firmer and more youthful.
> 
> Ouch.
> Beach photos of Kim showing off her backside unairbrushed and covered in cellulite went viral last week.
> 
> It also resulted in the social media queen losing over 100 thousand followers on the photo sharing app with fans accusing her of duping them over the years by using Photoshop to create a flawless appearance.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/kim-kardashian-apos-doctor-says-144622800.html


100,000 people just figured that out?!


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> What's the story about the Ks firing Monica Rose?
> 
> *The Kardashians Just Broke Up With the Stylist They’ve Been Using for a Decade*
> _You might not be as familiar with Monica Rose but she’s the reason why the Kardashians, Jenners, Hadids, and their extended circle of friends including Chrissy Teigen all happen to dress very similarly. Those chokers? Her doing. The return of the slip dress? Also her. Those silky robes worn casually open? Yup, her. The stylist, who began working with Kim after aComplex magazine shoot in 2007, went on to become a fixture among the family, transforming them from typical Los Angeles girls into their current, Instagram-friendly incarnation._
> 
> _Well, that relationship with the family has come to an end, People reports. According to a source, the three sisters are all looking to collaborate with other stylists. While Kim and Kourtney have been working with others for some time now, Khloé was the last holdout. Khloé has been a pretty big supporter of Rose’s work, especially since she mentioned in a Harper’s Bazaar article how the stylist was willing to dress her when everyone deemed her too fat. But as of Wednesday, Kim, Kourtney, Khloé, Kendall and Kylie didn’t appear to be following Rose on Instagram. And you all know what that means._
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2017/04/khloe-kardashian-is-no-longer-using-stylist-monica-rose.html



Maybe they realized they can dress themselves in ugly ill-fitting clothes.

ETA: Just read she hired a lawyer to keep stuff out of the headlines... I wonder what happened.


----------



## mkr

Kim is getting abused this last week or so.  First the un-shopped photos and now her own surgeon throwing shade.  Karma is a b!tch.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Maybe they realized they can dress themselves in ugly ill-fitting clothes.
> 
> ETA: Just read she hired a lawyer to keep stuff out of the headlines... I wonder what happened.


Is it possible you're mistaken and she hired a lawyer to keep stuff IN the headlines?  Cuz Kim needs headlines for her survival.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> What's the story about the Ks firing Monica Rose?
> 
> *The Kardashians Just Broke Up With the Stylist They’ve Been Using for a Decade*
> _You might not be as familiar with Monica Rose but she’s the reason why the Kardashians, Jenners, Hadids, and their extended circle of friends including Chrissy Teigen all happen to dress very similarly. Those chokers? Her doing. The return of the slip dress? Also her. Those silky robes worn casually open? Yup, her. The stylist, who began working with Kim after aComplex magazine shoot in 2007, went on to become a fixture among the family, transforming them from typical Los Angeles girls into their current, Instagram-friendly incarnation._
> 
> _Well, that relationship with the family has come to an end, People reports. According to a source, the three sisters are all looking to collaborate with other stylists. While Kim and Kourtney have been working with others for some time now, Khloé was the last holdout. Khloé has been a pretty big supporter of Rose’s work, especially since she mentioned in a Harper’s Bazaar article how the stylist was willing to dress her when everyone deemed her too fat. But as of Wednesday, Kim, Kourtney, Khloé, Kendall and Kylie didn’t appear to be following Rose on Instagram. And you all know what that means._
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2017/04/khloe-kardashian-is-no-longer-using-stylist-monica-rose.html


I love how no longer following someone on IG is actually looked for by these gossip blogs.


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> Is it possible you're mistaken and she hired a lawyer to keep stuff IN the headlines?  Cuz Kim needs headlines for her survival.



The stylist hired a lawyer.

Rumor has it she defrauded them. Kinda like Kim did herself back in the day... you know, when she was Brandy's "stylist" and used her credit card without permission...  Another theory is that Monica is somehow involved with Kendall getting robbed. 
It is curious that Monica lost pretty much all her clients at once. Some major s**** must *have gone down.
Kendall hired Bey's stylist btw. LMAO. Her style is about to be even more tragic than ususal.


----------



## Stansy

terebina786 said:


> Because sometimes you just have to embrace and work with what you were given instead of trying to manipulate something so big as your overall shape.
> 
> I dieted myself down to a size 4/6 which was terrible to maintain because I was basically malnourished and my hair was falling out, but hey I was skinny with no muscle tone.  I'm back up to a size 8/10 which is normal for me because I carry most of my weight in my lower half.  Now I work out to improve what I have instead of obtain something I was never meant to be.


Thank you for this post!!


----------



## terebina786

YSoLovely said:


> The stylist hired a lawyer.
> 
> Rumor has it she defrauded them. Kinda like Kim did herself back in the day... you know, when she was Brandy's "stylist" and used her credit card without permission...  Another theory is that Monica is somehow involved with Kendall getting robbed.
> It is curious that Monica lost pretty much all her clients at once. Some major s**** must *have gone down.
> Kendall hired Bey's stylist btw. LMAO. Her style is about to be even more tragic than ususal.



Beyonce PAYS someone to dress her like that?   I wonder what she's going to do to Kendall.


----------



## Stansy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was spotted wearing a seemingly airtight black ensemble while enjoying an evening out in Beverly Hills on Saturday.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star served up a generous view of her cleavage in a black tank top and emphasized her curves in trousers that flowed into thigh-high boots.
> 
> Though she'd accessorized with a jacket, she'd allowed it to slide down her shoulders toward the crooks of her arms, and she carried a snakeskin-patterned clutch.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vage-baring-black-ensemble.html#ixzz4flafCdJH


A "snakeskin -patterned clutch"? Hn? Do your homework or get glasses...


----------



## luv2bling

cdtracing said:


> Looks like I'm alone in hating the white dress.  She looks like she's in Circus de Soile & that's being kind.


No you're not!


----------



## guccimamma

agree with the guy,  but if he is truly her plastic surgeon.....i doubt he is supposed to comment about any of her procedures.

so, if he is her surgeon...he is an unethical douchebag for speaking about it.

and if he isn't, he's just saying what everyone already knows.


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> agree with the guy,  but if he is truly her plastic surgeon.....i doubt he is supposed to comment about any of her procedures.
> 
> so, if he is her surgeon...he is an unethical douchebag for speaking about it.
> 
> and if he isn't, he's just saying what everyone already knows.



Exactly. He's basically saying 'her butt looks like crap, I did that!' [emoji51]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01/kim-kardashian-goes-solo-at-met-gala-2017-wears-no-jewelry/

*Kim Kardashian* makes her big entrance on the carpet at the _*2017 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City.

The 36-year-old reality star went solo at the big event sans her husband *Kanye West*, who decided not to attend to avoid the stress of the big red carpet gala.

It looks like *Kim* made a point to wear no jewelry at all following her robbery in Paris last fall. During her interview on _Ellen_ last week, she said how she doesn’t care about material things anymore.

Make sure to see photos of *Kim*‘s past Met Gala looks as well!

FYI: *Kim* is wearing a _Vivienne Westwood_ gown.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She bragged about the 'flu' helping her lose 6lbs just to wear this Fashion Nova ass dress? Ok.


----------



## poopsie

can't believe that is Vivienne Westwood. I wonder how it is supposed to look


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks like she does any other random night of the week....


----------



## terebina786

It does look fashion nova-esque


----------



## mkr

Well she doesn't look trashy and the short wig is nice but I don't think the dress is MET worthy.  But her eye is so wonky that she looks like a totally different person on that side of her face.


----------



## guccimamma

she looks like a bulging tree stump next to the blonde.


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She bragged about the 'flu' helping her lose 6lbs just to wear this Fashion Nova ass dress? Ok.


----------



## tweegy

Know what? She looks great considering how she usually dresses, I think she looks good [emoji1360]

I agree with mkr, not met gala but still a plus


----------



## VickyB

In the first Met pic, the women behind Kim on the right - the woman in the red dress holding up her phone in Kim's direction and the blond she's chatting with. How much ya wanna bet they are mercilessly mocking Kim.

I cannot believe any designer would allow her to represent them in such an ill fitted dress! Shame!!! She either had it altered to be tighter once it was out of the hands of the designer OR she had her final fitting right after her "flu" diet and promptly gained back those tremendous figure altering 6 pounds.


----------



## White Orchid

No titties on show, no peek-a-boo vag on show.  I guess it's an improvement.  Still very anti-climactic.


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> Know what? She looks great considering how she usually dresses, I think she looks good [emoji1360]
> 
> I agree with mkr, not met gala but still a plus


Truth. There's not even one body part hanging out. That's a step up!


----------



## VickyB

Hobbsy said:


> Truth. There's not even one body part hanging out. That's a step up!


ITA. I just can't figure out what the heck the design of this dress is!!!!!!!!


----------



## baglover1973

lol, she doesn't care about material things anymore.....


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hmmm, Kanye didn't feel like a red carpet gala??


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I like it <ducks impending lightening bolt>


----------



## VickyB

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm, Kanye didn't feel like a red carpet gala??



This. I found it intriguing too.


----------



## morgan20

Isn't Kanye still on medication?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Her dress reminds me of something Barbra Streisand would wear. It is a very forgetable look.


----------



## chowlover2

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm, Kanye didn't feel like a red carpet gala??



I heard on ET Kanye stayed home to take care of the kids...


----------



## Viva La Fashion

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She bragged about the 'flu' helping her lose 6lbs just to wear this *Fashion Nova ass dress*? Ok.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

chowlover2 said:


> I heard on ET Kanye stayed home to take care of the kids...


HA! that's new. like they don't have a staff of nannies to do that job already SMH


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> I love how no longer following someone on IG is actually looked for by these gossip blogs.



It's insanely ridiculous, is someone just on there refreshing non stop???


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The met gala really has become a d -listers paradise.


----------



## kemilia

mkr said:


> Well she doesn't look trashy and the short wig is nice but I don't think the dress is MET worthy.  But her eye is so wonky that she looks like a totally different person on that side of her face.


That emoji you used is perfect for her current face!


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> I heard on ET Kanye stayed home to take care of the kids...


Uh, they couldn't get a sitter, right ...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This look is the epitome of bland which is what this event has become since Anna started letting the riff raff in. Salute.


----------



## Hobbsy

BagOuttaHell said:


> This look is the epitome of bland which is what this event has become since Anna started letting the riff raff in. Salute.


Anna looks bland.


----------



## labelwhore04

The dress looks cheap but i like how she looks relatively normal. I would take this look over the floral sofa look any day.


----------



## jenjen1964

She is covered, no nips, the zipper is holding its own.....I actually kind of like it (face burning in shame).


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> ITA. I just can't figure out what the heck the design of this dress is!!!!!!!!


Kim doesn't always wear the dress the way it was meant to be worn.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I *kinda* like it too... it's not over the top like her previous Met Gala ensembles... it's understated and not disaster-ish. She looks ok. And ok for Kim these days is a huge compliment


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm surprised it's by Westwood, I didn't expect her to design something so understated.


----------



## leeann

What does fashion nova mean?


----------



## mkr

leeann said:


> What does fashion nova mean?


Fashion Nova is an online clothing shop.


----------



## poopsie

leeann said:


> What does fashion nova mean?




it is a line of disposable fashion for younger women...............................sort of Forever 21 meets Fredericks
at least that is what I see when I have browsed there (sometimes Google isn't my friend)


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I like it lol


----------



## cdtracing

She's looked a whole lot worse so I could say it's an improvement.  I agree with the others that this is kinda bland & certainly not Met Gala worthy, but then again, the Gala isn't what it use to be.  It's just a hodge podge of mostly D listers & reality/IG celebrities.  Yawn.....


----------



## arnott

My first thought was at least she's covered up.   My 2nd thought was, is she not able to close her mouth?


----------



## Addicted to bags

chowlover2 said:


> I heard on ET Kanye stayed home to take care of the kids...


Because the nannies needed a night off??


----------



## poopsie

Or he's being Martha Mitchell'd


----------



## pukasonqo

now we know why kimbo got the "flu", she was getting ready for the met ball


----------



## DC-Cutie

I barely recognized her without a coat, cloak or cape draped off her shoulders covering up the backside mess


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm, Kanye didn't feel like a red carpet gala??



He couldn't decide what to wear. Remember he's a fashion genius, he couldn't show up unless he had something stunning!


----------



## GaitreeS

Wondering whatever happen to Oliver and Balmain...


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye not going to the Met Gala, to stay home and mind his kids? 
I couldn't imagine Kanye missing the Met Gala for _anything_. Makes me wonder if he's OK.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GaitreeS said:


> Wondering whatever happen to Oliver and Balmain...


From what I've heard about Olivier, he's a really sweet and nice guy.  So I hope he came to his senses and realized that partnering up with Kanye and the Kardashians isn't all it's cracked up to be and is now keeping his distance.


----------



## GaitreeS

DC-Cutie said:


> From what I've heard about Olivier, he's a really sweet and nice guy.  So I hope he came to his senses and realized that partnering up with Kanye and the Kardashians isn't all it's cracked up to be and is now keeping his distance.



Let's hope so


----------



## Jikena

I like the dress but it would have looked better if it had been longer, kind of like a train. The back view isn't that great though... You can tell the dress is a tiny bit transparent and it's too tight - fat rolls. It's not that flattering in the back.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Kanye not going to the Met Gala, to stay home and mind his kids?
> I couldn't imagine Kanye missing the Met Gala for _anything_. Makes me wonder if he's OK.


Read somewhere he's in bad shape - super paranoid, wearing bulletproof vests all the time. Don't know any truth or not to it....gossip.

Can't imagine getting back in Anna's good graces after missing a Met Gala.


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> Kanye not going to the Met Gala, to stay home and mind his kids?
> I couldn't imagine Kanye missing the Met Gala for _anything_. Makes me wonder if he's OK.





redney said:


> Read somewhere he's in bad shape - super paranoid, wearing bulletproof vests all the time. Don't know any truth or not to it....gossip.
> 
> Can't imagine getting back in Anna's good graces after missing a Met Gala.




Plus the last few times he has appeared in this thread he has looked out of it. That is why I thought maybe he was being Martha Mitchelled. Nothing would surprise me with this bunch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sasha2012 said:


>



What a juxtaposition! Karlie standing and looking crisp with legs for days compared to Kim standing like a waitress at a hash slinging diner.


----------



## whimsic

She looks like a hobbit in this picture with Karlie


----------



## lanasyogamama

Saw this online.


----------



## terebina786

Not everyone is built like Karlie Kloss... I'd probably look like a hobbit next to her too lol


----------



## jiangjiang

DC-Cutie said:


> Daily Mail is totally trolling these last two days!   It's hilarious.



Have they forgot to put  DM on their payroll?!


----------



## Ceeyahd

lanasyogamama said:


> View attachment 3688157
> 
> 
> Saw this online.



Is that really Kimbo


----------



## kkfiregirl

terebina786 said:


> Not everyone is built like Karlie Kloss... I'd probably look like a hobbit next to her too lol



I think it's more that karlie wore something that flattered her body type and kim didn't.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ceeyahd said:


> Is that really Kimbo



No, it's a joke


----------



## zen1965

^


----------



## White Orchid

When harsh, daytime lighting isn't your best friend lol.


----------



## Wubbles

She looks just like her mom. Yuck.


----------



## cdtracing

Nose is really wonky!!!!


----------



## VickyB

BagOuttaHell said:


> This look is the epitome of bland which is what this event has become since Anna started letting the riff raff in. Salute.



She sold out and it would bite her in the a$$ if she had one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lanasyogamama said:


> View attachment 3688157
> 
> 
> Saw this online.


OMG!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> When harsh, daytime lighting isn't your best friend lol.



Mirror , mirror on the wall......LMAO

Just have to ask again: Do the Ks really think that they really look as "good" as they look in PS pics?????? I'm thinking, yes, they are delusional.


----------



## pukasonqo

VickyB said:


> Mirror , mirror on the wall......LMAO
> 
> Just have to ask again: Do the Ks really think that they really look as "good" as they look in PS pics?????? I'm thinking, yes, they are delusional.



kylie thinks she was born with her face du jour
kimbo thinks her face and azz are real
so yup, they are delusional


----------



## kemilia

cdtracing said:


> Nose is really wonky!!!!


And still the wonky left eye.


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> When harsh, daytime lighting isn't your best friend lol.


She looks at least 50 in this pic!


----------



## guccimamma

terebina786 said:


> Not everyone is built like Karlie Kloss... I'd probably look like a hobbit next to her too lol



no.
you wouldn't wear that dress if your a$$ looked like a sack of potatoes. 
she could have done much better, or at least chosen a better color.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> When harsh, daytime lighting isn't your best friend lol.


 Her face is a mess.


----------



## Frivole88

*Heading for Kancellation? Keeping up with the Kardashians' ratings continue to fall as Caitlyn Jenner's new book sees sluggish sales*

*Ratings for Keeping up with the Kardashians have continued to fall this season*
*This comes as Caitlyn Jenner's new book, which was released last week, has seen less-than-stellar sales *
*There still seems to be interest in some members of the Kardashian clan however*
*This week it was announced that Kylie Jenner was getting her own spin-off  *
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4477216/Keeping-Kardashians-ratings-continue-fall.html

The reign of the Kardashians may finally be coming to an end.
Ratings have continued to fall for the family's reality show, Keeping up with the Kardashians, ever since the 13th season premiered in March.

This is despite the fact that this season has dealt with some of its most dramatic moments yet.
The second and third episodes of this season detailed Kim's robbery at gunpoint in Paris, and the emotional aftermath of the traumatic experience.

But even with Kim's tears, the show only racked up 1.58 and 1.41million viewers for the two episodes.
The most recent episode, on April 30, 1.35 million viewers.

In the past, the show has regularly topped two million viewers.
This comes as Caitlyn Jenner's book has seen sluggish sales.
Jenner's book was released last week, but is only ranked 49th on Amazon's best sellers list for biographies. The book is eight on the New York Times hardcover nonfiction best sellers list.
Last year, her KUTK spin-off, I am Cait, was cancelled not long after it debuted on E!

Even if it is winding to a halt, the show has been on the air now for 10 years - an amazing feat for a reality show.

And not all Kardashian family members are feeling the heat.

Kylie Jenner, the youngest family member, is set to get her own spin-off, 'Life with Kylie,' it was announced this week.

Kylie, 19, is now the most followed person on Snapchat, and is also a successful businesswoman thanks to her make-up line.

'The last couple years have been such an incredible journey with the support of my fans,' Kylie said in a statement. 'This show will allow me to give them a peek inside all of the exciting things I am working on, as well as some personal time with friends.'

It's unclear if Kylie will still star on KUWTK or if she will only appear on her spin-off.  Her show will premiere this summer.

Khloe Kardashian's show, Revenge Body, has also been renewed for another season.


----------



## pukasonqo

life with kylie...as exciting as watching paint dry


----------



## berrydiva

Nothing to do with E! but I wonder how many people still watch live TV and broadcast vs DVR/Netflix/Hulu/etc and cable networks. I suspect live and broadcast are down across the board.

I haven't watched KUWTK in years...they live their lives on social media, there's really no reason to watch them on TV. I'd guess that their show probably has more viewers who are 30+ than 18-30....the younger folks are keeping up with them on the gram or snap.


----------



## YSoLovely

kristinlorraine said:


> *Heading for Kancellation? Keeping up with the Kardashians' ratings continue to fall as Caitlyn Jenner's new book sees sluggish sales*
> 
> *Ratings for Keeping up with the Kardashians have continued to fall this season*
> *This comes as Caitlyn Jenner's new book, which was released last week, has seen less-than-stellar sales *
> *There still seems to be interest in some members of the Kardashian clan however*
> *This week it was announced that Kylie Jenner was getting her own spin-off  *
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4477216/Keeping-Kardashians-ratings-continue-fall.html
> 
> The reign of the Kardashians may finally be coming to an end.
> Ratings have continued to fall for the family's reality show, Keeping up with the Kardashians, ever since the 13th season premiered in March.
> 
> This is despite the fact that this season has dealt with some of its most dramatic moments yet.
> The second and third episodes of this season detailed Kim's robbery at gunpoint in Paris, and the emotional aftermath of the traumatic experience.
> 
> But even with Kim's tears, the show only racked up 1.58 and 1.41million viewers for the two episodes.
> The most recent episode, on April 30, 1.35 million viewers.
> 
> In the past, the show has regularly topped two million viewers.
> This comes as Caitlyn Jenner's book has seen sluggish sales.
> Jenner's book was released last week, but is only ranked 49th on Amazon's best sellers list for biographies. The book is eight on the New York Times hardcover nonfiction best sellers list.
> Last year, her KUTK spin-off, I am Cait, was cancelled not long after it debuted on E!
> 
> Even if it is winding to a halt, the show has been on the air now for 10 years - an amazing feat for a reality show.
> 
> And not all Kardashian family members are feeling the heat.
> 
> Kylie Jenner, the youngest family member, is set to get her own spin-off, 'Life with Kylie,' it was announced this week.
> 
> Kylie, 19, is now the most followed person on Snapchat, and is also a successful businesswoman thanks to her make-up line.
> 
> 'The last couple years have been such an incredible journey with the support of my fans,' Kylie said in a statement. 'This show will allow me to give them a peek inside all of the exciting things I am working on, as well as some personal time with friends.'
> 
> It's unclear if Kylie will still star on KUWTK or if she will only appear on her spin-off.  Her show will premiere this summer.
> 
> Khloe Kardashian's show, Revenge Body, has also been renewed for another season.
> View attachment 3689661




The second to last pic... yikes. Someone forgot to blend her bronzer, blush & contour


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Nothing to do with E! but I wonder how many people still watch live TV and broadcast vs DVR/Netflix/Hulu/etc and cable networks. I suspect live and broadcast are down across the board.
> 
> I haven't watched KUWTK in years...they live their lives on social media, there's really no reason to watch them on TV. I'd guess that their show probably has more viewers who are 30+ than 18-30....the younger folks are keeping up with them on the gram or snap.



Me and my sister used to make it our thing to watch every Sunday night but after they oversaturated social media, we stopped.  We already knew what was going to happen and they also got boring.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> Nothing to do with E! but I wonder how many people still watch live TV and broadcast vs DVR/Netflix/Hulu/etc and cable networks. I suspect live and broadcast are down across the board.
> 
> I haven't watched KUWTK in years...they live their lives on social media, there's really no reason to watch them on TV. I'd guess that their show probably has more viewers who are 30+ than 18-30....the younger folks are keeping up with them on the gram or snap.


Ratings now account for recordings and streaming in their formulas. I attended a seminar a year ago and can't remember the specifics, but the ratings reflect this for the most part.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> Ratings now account for recordings and streaming in their formulas. I attended a seminar a year ago and can't remember the specifics, but the ratings reflect this for the most part.


I know, I actually used to have a Nielsen box but that's not what I'm curious about....I'm just curious about how many people still watch TV _live vs streaming _and how many people watch _broadcast vs cable networks. _My curiosity had nothing to do with KUWTK or their show's ratings..


----------



## WishList986

Watching your favorite shows online is just so much more appealing, I think it will be interesting to see how many shows tank in the next few years. 
I used to force my sister to watch the Kardashian marathons years ago, now I can't remember the last episode I saw.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West unveiled their new kids clothing line on Friday.

And though the reality star boasted that her rapper husband handdrew the logo, it seems as if he has decided to take a break from social media.

The 39-year-old Famous hitmaker deleted both his Twitter and Instagram on Friday which happened to be the same day as the highly-anticipated Calabasas range drop on TheKidsSupply.com.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pricey-new-kids-line-Kanye.html#ixzz4gFbzZB8Z


----------



## Tivo

That logo looks like the title of some Hollywood horror movie.


----------



## pukasonqo

awww, yeezy  hand drew the logo...


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly would've been cuter if North drew it


----------



## WishList986

I'm digging it actually. Also hoping that Ye is ok, mental illness is no joke and I feel for everyone affected by it.


----------



## Lounorada

That logo looks like the chalk outlines of dead bodies. How cute...




...Not


----------



## Bag*Snob

I would love to know who's buying these kid clothes at those prices.  And with Calabasas on the back?


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


>


How adorable that all the pictures of North on the inspiration wall are paparazzi pictures.
Not one photo (that I can see) where one of her parents or family members took the time to take her picture. Not at a family dinner, in the backyard playing...


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> How adorable that all the pictures of North on the inspiration wall are paparazzi pictures.
> Not one photo (that I can see) where one of her parents or family members took the time to take her picture. Not at a family dinner, in the backyard playing...


Now come on you know they don't make money off of family photos.


----------



## Lodpah

My kids used to like bright and colorful and cartoon character clothes. Not these depressing looking clothes.


----------



## Lodpah

kristinlorraine said:


> *Heading for Kancellation? Keeping up with the Kardashians' ratings continue to fall as Caitlyn Jenner's new book sees sluggish sales*
> 
> *Ratings for Keeping up with the Kardashians have continued to fall this season*
> *This comes as Caitlyn Jenner's new book, which was released last week, has seen less-than-stellar sales *
> *There still seems to be interest in some members of the Kardashian clan however*
> *This week it was announced that Kylie Jenner was getting her own spin-off  *
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4477216/Keeping-Kardashians-ratings-continue-fall.html
> 
> The reign of the Kardashians may finally be coming to an end.
> Ratings have continued to fall for the family's reality show, Keeping up with the Kardashians, ever since the 13th season premiered in March.
> 
> This is despite the fact that this season has dealt with some of its most dramatic moments yet.
> The second and third episodes of this season detailed Kim's robbery at gunpoint in Paris, and the emotional aftermath of the traumatic experience.
> 
> But even with Kim's tears, the show only racked up 1.58 and 1.41million viewers for the two episodes.
> The most recent episode, on April 30, 1.35 million viewers.
> 
> In the past, the show has regularly topped two million viewers.
> This comes as Caitlyn Jenner's book has seen sluggish sales.
> Jenner's book was released last week, but is only ranked 49th on Amazon's best sellers list for biographies. The book is eight on the New York Times hardcover nonfiction best sellers list.
> Last year, her KUTK spin-off, I am Cait, was cancelled not long after it debuted on E!
> 
> Even if it is winding to a halt, the show has been on the air now for 10 years - an amazing feat for a reality show.
> 
> And not all Kardashian family members are feeling the heat.
> 
> Kylie Jenner, the youngest family member, is set to get her own spin-off, 'Life with Kylie,' it was announced this week.
> 
> Kylie, 19, is now the most followed person on Snapchat, and is also a successful businesswoman thanks to her make-up line.
> 
> 'The last couple years have been such an incredible journey with the support of my fans,' Kylie said in a statement. 'This show will allow me to give them a peek inside all of the exciting things I am working on, as well as some personal time with friends.'
> 
> It's unclear if Kylie will still star on KUWTK or if she will only appear on her spin-off.  Her show will premiere this summer.
> 
> Khloe Kardashian's show, Revenge Body, has also been renewed for another season.
> View attachment 3689661


----------



## Lodpah

About time. All the young kids who used to follow Kim are growing up and the younger ones who follow Kylie and Kendall tend to relate more to them. The "adults" don't have time for Kim's drama as they have careers and are more attuned to what's going on in the world and not this superficial human being's antics. IMHO. Kim needs to step back and take care of her family and this is when she can seriously manage her "empire" instead of whoring herself out there like a beached whale and looking more like Jocelyn Wilderstein every day or whatever that cat woman's name is.  She is not going to look well with all these plastic surgeries. What a shame too cause she had the potential to grow prettier and prettier as she got older. Look at Sophia Loren, Raquel Welch, et al.


----------



## zen1965

Didn't the K-sisters also have a kids' line a couple of years ago? Did that falter?


----------



## pukasonqo

why would you buy an 800 bucks bomber jacket for a kidlet w the map of calabasas?
side note, in my country calling someone a "calabazita" (little pumpkin) is calling her an air head


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West unveiled their new kids clothing line on Friday.
> 
> And though the reality star boasted that her rapper husband handdrew the logo, it seems as if he has decided to take a break from social media.
> 
> The 39-year-old Famous hitmaker deleted both his Twitter and Instagram on Friday which happened to be the same day as the highly-anticipated Calabasas range drop on TheKidsSupply.com.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pricey-new-kids-line-Kanye.html#ixzz4gFbzZB8Z


Is anyone going to comment on the little girl wearing the lacy silky negligee looking dress under that bomber jacket? She looks like she's around 3! Is that North? Is that an age appropriate dress?


----------



## White Orchid

Addicted to bags said:


> Is anyone going to comment on the little girl wearing the lacy silky negligee looking dress under that bomber jacket? She looks like she's around 3! Is that North? Is that an age appropriate dress?


We've made mention of it before.  Yes and no to your last two questions.


----------



## mkr

Oh but North designs her own clothes per Kim so it's North's bad taste not Mom's.


----------



## Irishgal

I guess they are featuring Calabasas because they live there- but if Kim would do something on vacation other than pose for butt shots or express distain for foreign countries she might realize that Calabasas is nothing more than a Los Angeles suburb and there are many, many other places that are way more inspiring.

Yes I'm a California native.. lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I preordered all the boy clothes for my son [emoji41]


----------



## Jayne1

What's the info about Kanye closing his Instagram and twitter accounts and not being seen lately?


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> What's the info about Kanye closing his Instagram and twitter accounts and not being seen lately?



Who knows. Was Kanye trending on twitter after shutting down his accounts? If so, my guess is he got what he wanted...


----------



## Lounorada

Saw these pictures on tumblr... She thinks she looks great, but her body looks a distorted mess in these pics.
Photoshop aside, it looks like she's wearing a waist-trainer _and_ spanx. Eek.

Tumblr


----------



## WishList986

I can't figure these pics out 
I quite like her eyebrows, though.


----------



## mkr

Still wearing those boots with no tongue....


----------



## bagsforme

That GIF is exactly how I'm looking at those pics.  Whoa, so distorted.  The line down the side is adding to the illusion of how unproportial she is.


----------



## Lodpah

Lounorada said:


> Saw these pictures on tumblr... She thinks she looks great, but her body looks a distorted mess in these pics.
> Photoshop aside, it looks like she's wearing a waist-trainer _and_ spanx. Eek.
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3691812
> 
> View attachment 3691813
> 
> View attachment 3691814
> 
> View attachment 3691816
> 
> View attachment 3691815


So tragic.


----------



## Sasha2012

Although Mother's Day is next week, Kim Kardashian's already celebrating with daughter North West.

On Saturday, the raven haired beauty and little lady stopped by Jerrys Famous Deli in Studio City, California for a mother-daughter dinner.

While out the 36-year-old starlet and offspring were both dressed chicly, with mom in donning a floor-sweeping black coat while three-year-old North sported a $240 jacket from Kim's new Kid's Supply clothing line.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...earing-mom-s-clothing-line.html#ixzz4gSLsHqB5


----------



## Addicted to bags

Where's Kanye these days?


----------



## mkr

Bless your heart.


----------



## Esizzle

Is that a wig or her real hair? the shoulder length in the latest pics?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Esizzle said:


> Is that a wig or her real hair? the shoulder length in the latest pics?



Wig, or something else added on. Her real hair is really, really thin.


----------



## Esizzle

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wig, or something else added on. Her real hair is really, really thin.


thats what I thought. Years of wearing extensions cant be kind to her scalp and natural hair


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This is her real hair:


----------



## mkr




----------



## WishList986

Here I was just complaining about how ridiculously thick my hair was. Never again.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is kind of freaking me out.  She looks like the girl in Ex Machina, but not as good.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has been wearing a lot of hoodies since her October Paris heist that left her shaken and without some very big diamonds.

But on Monday the 36-year-old stunner seemed back to her old ways of flashing the flesh in leather as she wore a skimpy outfit to meet friend Jonathan Cheban for lunch at Chin Chin in the Studio City neighborhood of Los Angeles.

The reality divas were shooting a scene for Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-KUWTK-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz4gXcsMMLF


----------



## White Orchid

I wonder if she's wearing the fugly shades to camouflage her Botox-gone-wrong, wonky eye?


----------



## pukasonqo

somebody is not earning his keep, they forgot to smooth her legs


----------



## chloebagfreak

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is her real hair:
> 
> View attachment 3692603


Here's her real face to go with that


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3693033
> 
> Here's her real face to go with that



Oh jeez [emoji38][emoji38] but to give her the benefit of the doubt.... that's just awful makeup, bad hair.... and an unflattering picture? Lol


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has been wearing a lot of hoodies since her October Paris heist that left her shaken and without some very big diamonds.
> 
> But on Monday the 36-year-old stunner seemed back to her old ways of flashing the flesh in leather as she wore a skimpy outfit to meet friend Jonathan Cheban for lunch at Chin Chin in the Studio City neighborhood of Los Angeles.
> 
> The reality divas were shooting a scene for Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-KUWTK-Jonathan-Cheban.html#ixzz4gXcsMMLF


OMG! Her left leg in the 1st pic - PSer forgot to attend to it. I die!!!


----------



## VickyB

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3693033
> 
> Here's her real face to go with that



Fright Doll!!!


----------



## cdtracing

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3693033
> 
> Here's her real face to go with that


 I'm dead!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Addicted to bags said:


> Where's Kanye these days?





Jayne1 said:


> What's the info about Kanye closing his Instagram and twitter accounts and not being seen lately?



Apparently he is hanging out here in Wyoming working on his next album. Up in Jackson I am sure. You know, to get back to Nature in that multi million dollar log cabin.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> Apparently he is hanging out here in Wyoming working on his next album. Up in Jackson I am sure. You know, to get back to Nature in that multi million dollar log cabin.


I'm not interested in new music from him until he goes and finds Pusha or makes nice with Consequence. It seems like he's never going to top MBDTF.


----------



## Sandi.el

PerrieEsh said:


> I love them, too. I think she's a fashion icon, you guys.  She has brought glam to the streets.  Anyone can pull her look and that makes her likeable. Sorry, I'm a huge Kim K fan.





How unfortunate.

She used to bite all her outfits from Christine Cententera, and pretty sure Kanye dresses her.

When I think of Kim dressing herself, I think of Kim with Reggie. When she actually wore colour.


----------



## buzzytoes

berrydiva said:


> I'm not interested in new music from him until he goes and finds Pusha or makes nice with Consequence. It seems like he's never going to top MBDTF.



Maybe he is communing with the elk or buffalo and will come out with some New Age themed rap.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'm not interested in new music from him until he goes and finds Pusha or makes nice with Consequence. It seems like he's never going to top MBDTF.


All of this +1


----------



## Tivo

buzzytoes said:


> Apparently he is hanging out here in Wyoming working on his next album. Up in Jackson I am sure. You know, to get back to Nature in that multi million dollar log cabin.


To be fair Jackson Hole is among the most beautiful places ever. I can understand the allure.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> I know, I actually used to have a Nielsen box but that's not what I'm curious about....I'm just curious about how many people still watch TV _live vs streaming _and how many people watch _broadcast vs cable networks. _My curiosity had nothing to do with KUWTK or their show's ratings..


Oh, my bad. I thought you were talking ratings when you said this "_I suspect live and broadcast are down across the board._"


----------



## bag-princess

*Kardashian, J.Lo warned by FTC Over IG Photo's *
*(along with 45 other celebrities)*


The power of social media as a marketing tool has not escaped brands, celebrities — or The Federal Trade Commission.

Last month the FTC issued warnings to celebrities who plugged products on their Instagram accounts without clearly identifying their relationships with brands. The letters were meant to “educate” the celebrities on how to post without violating the organization’s disclosure guidelines.

WWD has obtained the 90 letters sent to 45 celebrities, their agents and the brands they were publicizing. Top celebrities included Sean Combs, Naomi Campbell, Sofia Vergara, Heidi Klum, Victoria Beckham, Allen Iverson, Lindsay Lohan, Kourtney Kardashian, Scott Disick, Zendaya, Jennifer Lopez and Akon. In the fashion, beauty and retail space, letters were sent to Adidas, Chanel, Lorac Cosmetics, Chiara Ferragni Collection, Cabela’s, Johnson & Johnson, Eos Products, Matisse Footwear, Yves Saint Laurent and Puma. Many of the posts in question have been taken down by the influencers either at the request of the brands or their agents. A full list of celebrities and brands appears below.


The FTC said it sent out similar letters to each influencer to “call attention” to the post in question. Each letter reads: “The FTC’s Endorsement Guides state that if there is a ‘material connection’ between the endorser and the marketer of a product — in other words, a connection that might affect the weight or credibility that consumers give the endorsement — that connection should be clearly and conspicuously disclosed, unless the connection is already clear from the context of the communication containing the endorsement. Material connections could consist of a business or family relationship, monetary payment, or the provision of free products to the endorser.”

The organization explained that disclosures, which commonly takes the form of #ad in a post,  should be “clear” and conspicuous” and use “unambiguous language” that “stands out.” The FTC cited cases in which disclosures appeared in captions at the bottom of a post, and were only found if consumers clicked on the “more” button to reveal the full text. Multiple hashtags, tags and links also were frowned upon, as they obscure the disclosure.




*Influencer       /                                                                     Letter Recipient (brand)*


*Jen Selter and Nicky Jam                                                 Mark King, president of Adidas NA*
*Sean Combs                                                                       Hal Kravitz, ceo Aquahydrate*
*Shay Mitchell                                                                      John Nosek, president of Kao USA*
*Ciara and Dorothy Wang                                                  Jeremy Joseph, president and general counsel of Buscemi*
*Luke Bryan                                                                        Thomas L. Millner, ceo Cabela’s*
*Kristin Cavallari                                                            John Galantic, president and chief operating officer Chanel USA*
*Lucy Hale                                                                         Riccardo Pozzoli, cofounder of Chiara Ferragni Collection*
*Naomi Campbell                                                               Albert Bitton, cofounder The Clean Program Corp.*
*Giuliana Rancic                                                                 Alex Gorsky, chairman and ceo of Johnson & Johnson*
*Sofia Vergara                                                                    Dana Gordon, ceo Dana Rebecca Designs*
*Heidi Klum                                                                       Nigel Travis, ceo Dunkin’ Brands Group*
*Rach Parcell                                                                      Sherry Jhawar, director of Smooth Strategies, Eos Products LLC*
*JWoww and Jamie Lynn Spears                                   Daniel and Michael Broukhim, coceos, cofounders of FabFitFun*
*Maci Bookout                                                                     McKinney Joede Grant, owner J Gran Enterprise LLC*
*Nicole Polizzi and Tiona Fernan                                         Jack Ross, chairman, ceo Synergy CHC Corp.*
*Amber Rose                                                                            Samira Asemanfar and Melody Godfred of Fred and Far*
*Vanessa Hudgens                                                                 Anthony Fletcher, ceo of Nature Delivered*
*Valentina Vignali                                                                 James Hill, founder of Hairburst Limited*
*Lilly Ghalichi                                                                        Leyla Milani-Khoshbin, Khosh Milani Enterprises*
*Caroline Manzo                                                                    Dominik Richter, ceo of Hello Fresh AG*
*Allen Iverson                                                                        Rilwan Hassan, IO Moonwalkers Inc.*
*Behati Prinsloo                                      Josie Maran, founder and chief empowerment officer of Josie Maran Cosmetics*
*Anna Petrosian                                                               David Sultineau, ceo of Kendo Brands Inc.*
*Shay Mitchell                                                                  Brian Driscoll, ceo Diamond Foods Inc.*
*Victoria Beckham                                                   Tracey Sameyah, ceo and Harold Lancer of Lancer Skin Care LLC*
*Kristin Cavallari                                                                   Tim McMeekan, ceo of Lorac Cosmetics*
*Chelsea Houska                                                                     Aihui Ong, ceo of EdgiLife Media Inc.*
*Troian Bellisario                                                                   Michael Katz, owner of Matisse Footwear*
*Nina Agdal                                                                        Andy Benson, vice president of CytoSport Inc.*
*Vanessa Hudgens                                                              Brian Goldner, ceo of Hasbro Inc.*
*Emily Ratajkowski and Ashley Benson                                Maria Hatzistefanis, ceo of Rodial Limited*
*Denice Moberg                                                                     Hugh McGuire, ceo of Glanbia Performance Nutrition Inc.*
*James Harrison                                                                    Ian Danney, owner of Optimum EFX Formulations LLC*
*Scott Disick                                                                        Jake Munday, co-owner and director of Pearly Whites Australia*
*Lindsay Lohan                                                                      Ferit Rahvanci, manager of Pinner USA Inc.*
*Kourtney Kardashian                                                Cheryl Bachelder, ceo of Popeyes Louisiana Kitchen Inc.*
*Zendaya and Bella Thorne                                                 Jay Piccola, president and GM of Puma North America*
*Sophia Bush                                                                      Whitney Tingle, ceo of Sakara Life*
*Massy Arias                                                                               Richelieu Dennis, ceo of Sundial Brands LLC*
*Farrah Abraham                                                                  Walker Williams, ceo of Teespring Inc.*
*Lisa Rinna                                                                         Jana Toohey, president of ToGoSpa LLC*
*Troian Bellisario                                                              Joshua Koudelka, owner of Understated Leather*
*Akon (Aliaune Damala Badara Thiam) and J.Lo                  Alexander Mechetin, ceo of JSC Synergy Group*
*Lucy Hale Kate Voegele,                                                      We The Dreamers LLC*
*Vanessa Lachey                                                            Brant Cryder, president of Yves Saint Laurent North America*


https://www.yahoo.com/style/ftc-issued-warnings-45-celebrities-212910992.html


----------



## Hobbsy

Anyone thinking she's a fashion icon doesn't have two brain cells to rub together!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Some of y'all are so...


----------



## VickyB

*PerrieEsh said: *↑
_*I love them, too. I think she's a fashion icon, you guys. She has brought glam to the streets. Anyone can pull her look and that makes her likeable. Sorry, I'm a huge Kim K fan.*_

I'll give ya that Kim's brought "something" to the streets but I'd call it thirsty smut - best exemplified by that poor unguided Ariel Winter, bless her heart.  The only place on the street where Kim's style belongs is the kurb where the doggies do their business.


----------



## buzzytoes

Tivo said:


> To be fair Jackson Hole is among the most beautiful places ever. I can understand the allure.



It is completely beautiful - just not the place to go to be secluded and away from it all.


----------



## gillianna

Maybe Kanye is looking for inspiration for his fashion line too.  Tie some faux fur together with string.  That would be just as great as his dumpster dive collection spanx underwear copy collection.


----------



## sarahskoreyko

Kim's skin is so beautiful!


----------



## redney

sarahskoreyko said:


> Kim's skin is so beautiful!


Guess you haven't seen that untouched pic in bright sun.


----------



## chowlover2

sarahskoreyko said:


> Kim's skin is so beautiful!


Go back to posts #26505 and #26557 and tell us how she looks without photoshop. It's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## DesigningStyle

chowlover2 said:


> Go back to posts #26505 and #26557 and tell us how she looks without photoshop. It's all smoke and mirrors.


Can you repost the photos?  26505 isn't a photo post.


----------



## White Orchid

DesigningStyle said:


> Can you repost the photos?  26505 isn't a photo post.


Maybe she meant this one?


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Maybe she meant this one?


That's it!


----------



## chowlover2

Look at the uneven photoshop in the third pic. It looks like they photoshopped one side and forgot the other.


----------



## White Orchid

Dressed in something normal for once.


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> Look at the uneven photoshop in the third pic. It looks like they photoshopped one side and forgot the other.


Nah, that's just her wonky eye.  Botox glitch


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Nah, that's just her wonky eye.  Botox glitch


No, her hip, the right is photoshopped but the left isn't.


----------



## redney

Wonky photoshop on the right side of her face in the first picture.


----------



## myown

Tivo said:


> That logo looks like the title of some Hollywood horror movie.


I actually read "KNDS"


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Kim and kanye are so stupid! no wonder their a match. Who in gods name would ever buy for his daughters a slip dress similar to the one north wears? and shes so proud to the point she designed and produced a collection for everyone to purchase  She needs to read some of the comments here before making that decisions


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Save for that butt and the awful wig, she looks.... good.


----------



## mkr

What's with all the black?  Tank tops and tank dresses.  All black.  All.the,time,  I'm kinda missing her beige spell.


----------



## LavenderIce

The wig is back.


----------



## cdtracing

She has psoriasis & not that there's anything wrong with having psoriasis because a lot of people have it, but most of the time, it's usually photo shopped out.  I noticed that was forgotten as well on her right leg just above the lacing of her shoe.
And....looks like she's back to the Cher look.  I thought the over long, center part wig was cut to a bob length.


----------



## Yoshi1296

cdtracing said:


> She has psoriasis & not that there's anything wrong with having psoriasis because a lot of people have it, but most of the time, it's usually photo shopped out.  I noticed that was forgotten as well on her right leg just above the lacing of her shoe.
> And....looks like she's back to the Cher look.  I thought the over long, center part wig was cut to a bob length.



I noticed it too. I know someone with psoriasis and boy it really does suck. Totally messes with their self-esteem.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


>




ARG!!! For the love of god get rid of that wig!


----------



## Lounorada

North clearly doesn't get a say in whether the paps are called or not. Poor kids.
I wonder does North scream 'No pictures!' at Kim when she's pushing her camera phone in her childs face.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lounorada said:


> North clearly doesn't get a say in whether the paps are called or not. Poor kids.
> I wonder does North scream 'No pictures!' at Kim when she's pushing her camera phone in her childs face.



Though I do think North is sometimes frazzled by the paps and chaos, I hear Kim laughing. I think she told North to say that. Clearly if she was concerned over her child being photographed she wouldn't call the paps. They are also filming for their reality show. How else would they get press and advertise their kids clothing?


----------



## kemilia

LavenderIce said:


> The wig is back.


Maybe the short recent hair was a wig also? Just whip off the short one and plop on the long one? I'm thinking she has very little of her hair left and that's why the wigs.


----------



## berrydiva

kemilia said:


> Maybe the short recent hair was a wig also? Just whip off the short one and plop on the long one? I'm thinking she has very little of her hair left and that's why the wigs.


The short hair was her hair. I thought it was the long wig chopped at first too but it was too thin on the top. Many celebs wear wigs because it's easy and less strain on their own hair. Kim's damaged her hair so much by wearing weaves for so long that her hair is so thin....I don't think non-textured hair can deal with the constant strain from a sew-in weave.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Though I do think North is sometimes frazzled by the paps and chaos, I hear Kim laughing. I think she told North to say that. Clearly if she was concerned over her child being photographed she wouldn't call the paps. They are also filming for their reality show. How else would they get press and advertise their kids clothing?


Yeah, clearly she isn't concerned for her child being photographed or she wouldn't keep arranging for paps to be everywhere they go to take pictures...and that's extremely sad. The kids have been a pawn from the day they were born because pics of them is instant attention.
Even at times when North seems really distressed with paps, the paps still show up time and time again. Kim could stop that, but she _needs_ the attention, who cares if the kids don't want it.
Maybe she did tell North to say 'No pictures', but it doesn't make it better IMO.
And I'm not just talking about this family, plenty of other celebs use their kids as an attention grabber and it's just as sad.


----------



## mkr

She has to use the kids for attention.  Everyone is getting tired of her but who doesn't like seeing the kids?


----------



## berrydiva

We knew North was a pawn when Kim paraded her around with no coat in below zero weather here in NYC. Everything is an opportunity...it's sad.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> We knew North was a pawn when Kim paraded her around with no coat in below zero weather here in NYC. Everything is an opportunity...it's sad.


Absurd. Kim wears coats here in sunny California... On our warmest days.


----------



## Lodpah

True. Kim is probably mad tho that the title this thread is Kim and Kanye not Kim lol.


----------



## Lodpah

I was channel surfing and happened to watch a few minutes of the Kardashians. Kim's voice has changed. So it's true "vocal fry" is finally catching up with her. In the next few years she will start sounding like a frog.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/31/vocal-fry_n_6082220.html

So let's see: 
Fake and unnatural guttural voice - fake
Fake boob - Check
Fake lips - Check
Fake butt - Check
Fake stomach - Check
Fake everything - check completed


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> We knew North was a pawn when Kim paraded her around with no coat in below zero weather here in NYC. Everything is an opportunity...it's sad.


 Yep, so true.


----------



## mkr

HAPPY MOTHERS' DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS' DAY EVERYONE!



Yes!! Happy Mother's Day to all!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!!


----------



## Lounorada

A mess...

Tumblr


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> A mess...
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3699615


She looks like a video game character! I do like the pants though, just not with this.


----------



## mkr

Dang she's gonna wear those boot pants every day now. Is that really a shirt she's wearing?


----------



## Ms.parker123

A hot mess!
It's fail after fail after fail these days. We need the old Kim back.


----------



## Sasha2012

You don't have to waste time telling a Kardashian to pose.

Faced with a bank of cameras at the NBC Upfront promotional event in New York on Monday, sisters Kim and Khloe knew exactly what to do.

Springing into obviously practiced poses, the pair were like living dolls as they stood, arms at their sides, slight smiles on their perfect faces.

Looking back at pictures later, Khloe was quick to remark on their waxwork-like appearance, asking fans to guess if they were real.  'Can you guess.... Madame Tussaud's? Or the real deal??' she joked.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...loe-look-like-living-dolls.html#ixzz4hBYhPOB0


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like she is wearing a failed superhero costume.


----------



## redney

Is the green square supposed to be covering up a logo or something? [emoji23]


----------



## saira1214

redney said:


> Is the green square supposed to be covering up a logo or something? [emoji23]



That's been my question! Is it a censor? If not,
I'm so confused by it. Lol


----------



## mkr

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like she is wearing a failed superhero costume.


It's Plastic Woman and her sidekick Boy Lycra.


----------



## gillianna

The green square is a post it note that should read this top gets thrown in the trash.


----------



## berrydiva

I actually oddly like their outfits....they look good.


----------



## VickyB

She has had so many procedures. Why hasn't she gotten a breast lift?????????? Those puppies are screaming for one.


----------



## Handbag1234

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like she is wearing a failed superhero costume.



Yes indeed. 'Spandex cameltoe' is here to save us all from fashion disasters.


----------



## White Orchid

You can almost smell that yeast infection occurring.

But on a positive note, at least they'll be able to play "Swap and  Smell" again.


----------



## clevercat

White Orchid said:


> You can almost smell that yeast infection occurring.
> 
> But on a positive note, at least they'll be able to play "Swap and  Smell" again.


 *barf*


----------



## lvly808

This is what I thought she looked like


----------



## Stansy

In the 70s we had a band called "Dschinghis Khan" over here, and they were very popular! She looks like a leftover from these days...


----------



## tweegy

Dead ON!! That looks almost the same what the H?


lvly808 said:


> This is what I thought she looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700238


----------



## roses5682

redney said:


> Is the green square supposed to be covering up a logo or something? [emoji23]



Wondering the same thing. This ensemble is a wreck. she looks like a poorly designed superhero.


----------



## WishList986

You know who would actually look super bomb in this outfit? Lucy Liu


----------



## Yoshi1296

I really like Kim's outfit...just not on her. This would look really cool on someone a lot taller and more slender imo


----------



## Irishgal

Grace Jones would rock that outfit.


----------



## V0N1B2

I thought maybe it was one of Kanye's designs. It kinda sorta looks like the Gucci flower/rose print like on @WishList986 's mules but he stuck a green square over it and poof! Innovative! Fresh! Unique! Original! Kanyefied!


----------



## queennadine

I thought those were wax figurines from Madame Tussauds for a sec.


----------



## mkr

They really are looking more plastic in the face.  There's not one wrinkle, blemish or anything.  I think she's even had any fine facial hair removed.

Maybe she never smiles for the cameras because the plaster will crack.


----------



## WishList986

V0N1B2 said:


> I thought maybe it was one of Kanye's designs. It kinda sorta looks like the Gucci flower/rose print like on @WishList986 's mules but he stuck a green square over it and poof! Innovative! Fresh! Unique! Original! Kanyefied!


Maybe I'll throw some green paint on my mules


----------



## cdtracing

lvly808 said:


> This is what I thought she looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700238


 perfect!!

Give her a helmet & she can be a slutty Power Ranger.


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> I actually oddly like their outfits....they look good.



So do I


----------



## myown

Lodpah said:


> I was channel surfing and happened to watch a few minutes of the Kardashians. Kim's voice has changed. So it's true "vocal fry" is finally catching up with her. In the next few years she will start sounding like a frog.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/31/vocal-fry_n_6082220.html
> 
> So let's see:
> Fake and unnatural guttural voice - fake
> Fake boob - Check
> Fake lips - Check
> Fake butt - Check
> Fake stomach - Check
> Fake everything - check completed


is there a video in the link? i only see placeholder


----------



## Jikena

queennadine said:


> I thought those were wax figurines from Madame Tussauds for a sec.





mkr said:


> They really are looking more plastic in the face.  There's not one wrinkle, blemish or anything.  I think she's even had any fine facial hair removed.
> 
> Maybe she never smiles for the cameras because the plaster will crack.



Khloe Kardashian actually posted one of these pictures (with Kim and her) on Facebook saying something along the lines of "the real ones or the wax ones ?". Doesn't make a lot of sense when I write it but I hope you get what I mean !


----------



## StopHammertime

lvly808 said:


> This is what I thought she looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700238



Who is this?


----------



## lvly808

StopHammertime said:


> Who is this?



She was in Superman 2


----------



## VickyB

Geez! Slow week for the K famdamnly!  They must be plotting Kim's next nudie shoot or strong arming Scott into doing something really humiliating to Kourt.  Really, is this all they have left?


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.refinery29.com/2017/05/153697/kim-kardashian-assistant-stephanie-shepherd-interview

interesting article about Kim's executive assistant. I have seen her on the show a few times. It was fascinating to read about her job and crazy to think how big the personal staff for Kardashian clan is!


----------



## mkr

I think a lot of that staff is paid for by the show.  So she has more time to do pap walks.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I actually enjoyed that article about the Executive Assistant. Cant believe I read the entire thing.


----------



## WishList986

Ms.parker123 said:


> I actually enjoyed that article about the Executive Assistant. Cant believe I read the entire thing.


I rarely finish articles, but that one had me captivated. She seems like a very interesting and determined woman.


----------



## labelwhore04

Her assistant is really pretty, i love her look.


----------



## Florasun

Funny article about Jonathan Cheban on Page Six.
http://pagesix.com/2017/05/19/jonathan-cheban-explodes-over-a-meme-ill-f-king-buy-you/


----------



## AECornell

The ol "I got hacked" excuse.


----------



## Florasun

AECornell said:


> The ol "I got hacked" excuse.


That's what I was thinking, too. SMH


----------



## lvly808

Florasun said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. SMH



He has been talking to people like that for years. He thinks he is better than everyone.


----------



## Yoshi1296

He straight up looks scary. His face, makes me shiver


----------



## labelwhore04

Johnathan is such a loser. I remember a few years ago i made a comment on one of his pics(it wasn't even rude), and he blocked me


----------



## lanasyogamama

OMG, the proportions of his face are so... wrong.


----------



## AECornell

Still trying to figure out how he ISNT gay


----------



## kpalsy

lvly808 said:


> He has been talking to people like that for years. He thinks he is better than everyone.


I usually do not remark on Kardashian related events, because I believe/hope that if public interest and chatter wains, maybe their fame will fade.  However considering that approach does not seem to work, as they are always forefront in pop culture news, I cannot resist saying/asking a couple things...  Why exactly is Jonathan famous?  Is it simply for being a sidekick on the Kardashian coat tails?  The Kardashian girls constantly complain about the public scrutiny over their bodies and weight.  However, look at their wardrobe choices...  Their selections are always skin bearing and three sizes too small.  They always wear that style and surround themselves with cameras.  Then, they act shocked when there is commentary?


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> He straight up looks scary. His face, makes me shiver


This x 1000000


----------



## Lounorada

Florasun said:


> View attachment 3704265
> 
> Funny article about Jonathan Cheban on Page Six.
> http://pagesix.com/2017/05/19/jonathan-cheban-explodes-over-a-meme-ill-f-king-buy-you/


His face... terrifying to look at


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> This x 1000000





Lounorada said:


> His face... terrifying to look at



LMAO!! Glad we're on the same page!


----------



## Yoshi1296

AECornell said:


> Still trying to figure out how he ISNT gay



Well, I never really saw him as someone that is gay, and this is coming from a gay man LOL!! I'm not sure why a lot of people think that about him. Is it because he hangs with the Kardashians? His mannerisms? The way he talks or dresses?


----------



## Lodpah

myown said:


> is there a video in the link? i only see placeholder


Sorry I did not realize that. You can go on Youtube and there are some videos from professionals who talk about it.


----------



## Florasun

Yoshi1296 said:


> He straight up looks scary. His face, makes me shiver





labelwhore04 said:


> Johnathan is such a loser. I remember a few years ago i made a comment on one of his pics(it wasn't even rude), and he blocked me





lanasyogamama said:


> OMG, the proportions of his face are so... wrong.



His personality amplifies his natural ugliness x1000.


----------



## White Orchid

Yoshi1296 said:


> Well, I never really saw him as someone that is gay, and this is coming from a gay man LOL!! I'm not sure why a lot of people think that about him. Is it because he hangs with the Kardashians? His mannerisms? The way he talks or dresses?


Yes to all three of your last questions.  There is nothing masculine about him.  He's like that girl in high school who would brown-nose her way up to the "coolest chick" whilst the IDGAF chicks (the true cool ones) would just give them that "loser" look cos it was just so pathetic.


----------



## WishList986

What does Jonathan actually do??


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> View attachment 3704265
> 
> Funny article about Jonathan Cheban on Page Six.
> http://pagesix.com/2017/05/19/jonathan-cheban-explodes-over-a-meme-ill-f-king-buy-you/



Thanks, Florasun!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

kpalsy said:


> I usually do not remark on Kardashian related events, because I believe/hope that if public interest and chatter wains, maybe their fame will fade.  However considering that approach does not seem to work, as they are always forefront in pop culture news, I cannot resist saying/asking a couple things...  Why exactly is Jonathan famous?  Is it simply for being a sidekick on the Kardashian coat tails?  The Kardashian girls constantly complain about the public scrutiny over their bodies and weight.  However, look at their wardrobe choices...  Their selections are always skin bearing and three sizes too small.  They always wear that style and surround themselves with cameras.  Then, they act shocked when there is commentary?



Didn't grotty old Jonathan have a reality show years before Kim???????  Wasn't he a D level PR person?


----------



## kpalsy

VickyB said:


> Didn't grotty old Jonathan have a reality show years before Kim???????  Wasn't he a D level PR person?


Lol.  Only in the United States...  There are no restrictions or class limitations, and the dream is possible.  However, I doubt that was how/why that ideology was intended.


----------



## kpalsy

Anyways, I have no interest in criticing anyone, so I probably should have refrained.  I applaud women who exude self confidence in themselves, regardless of convention.  I like the fact that social mobility exists in our country.  Our position in the world is not predetermined at birth.  However, I just wish the example was not via Kardashian.


----------



## berrydiva

kpalsy said:


> Anyways, I have no interest in criticing anyone, so I probably should have refrained.  I applaud women who exude self confidence in themselves, regardless of convention.  I like the fact that social mobility exists in our country.  Our position in the world is not predetermined at birth.  However, I just wish the example was not via Kardashian.


I don't think the example is the Kardashians tbh....maybe on tpf and gossip blogs it may seem the case but their, exposure while they're popular, seems limited to gossip/pop culture relevance.


----------



## kpalsy

berrydiva said:


> I don't think the example is the Kardashians tbh....maybe on tpf and gossip blogs it may seem the case but their, exposure while they're popular, seems limited to gossip/pop culture relevance.


I guess, and I would never claim to know about this for certain.  I just cannot believe some of what they leak for profit, and this is evident from the show.  A breakdown...  recording friends and family.  It just seems really driven for publicity


----------



## White Orchid

WishList986 said:


> What does Jonathan actually do??


In a nutshell: crawl up Kim's a$$.


----------



## kpalsy

Never, what I meant was discussing was less than what I denote as class


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> In a nutshell: crawl up Kim's a$$.



And that's a very very long crawl. Hope that fool brings some water and snacks with him.


----------



## Jikena

I had never heard of Jonathan before watching KUWTK. Granted I'm not really into stars etc in general. I've never bothered looking online to see what he actually does in life. He just looks like Kim's puppy on the show (and friendzoned hard). It's not the first time I've seen about him talking like sh*t to someone. I don't know if this is real or not but https://www.instagram.com/p/BQuFubGgeJ7/?taken-by=fakestcelebs (<- Jonathan insulting someone on Twitter)


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> In a nutshell: crawl up Kim's a$$.


Lucky him


----------



## berrydiva

kpalsy said:


> I guess, and I would never claim to know about this for certain.  I just cannot believe some of what they leak for profit, and this is evident from the show.  A breakdown...  recording friends and family.  It just seems really driven for publicity


It's unfortunate but people are invested in their lives if nothing else but to gossip...just look this thread and you'll find many people who claim to strongly dislike the Kardashians but yet still watch the show and run back here to give updates.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yoshi1296 said:


> He straight up looks scary. His face, makes me shiver



Me too!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lanasyogamama said:


> OMG, the proportions of his face are so... wrong.



They are, it's like his eyes are far too close together, too near his nose and there's too much room on the sides of this face...


(   oo   )


----------



## Sasha2012

She hit headlines earlier this month when she displayed her unairbrushed derriere in all its glory while on the beach in Mexico.

And Kim Kardashian proved she was still proud of her natural curves on Sunday night as she slipped into a figure-hugging frock to film Watch What Happens Live with Andy Cohen in LA.

The 36-year-old flaunted her enviably slim waist and famously rounded curves in a slinky black maxi dress as she glamorously headed to set for her appearance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-famous-derriere-films-LA.html#ixzz4ho0QhGPU


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> And that's a very very long crawl. Hope that fool brings some water and snacks with him.


OMG this made me laugh so hard. Wish there was a "Like x 10000" button


----------



## terebina786

What companies does Jonathon own?


----------



## DiorT

I have a question about this family.  (I didn't know which thread to post in, sorry).  But why are they always getting "robbed"??? Kim, Kendall, Khloe/Lamar, Tyga, Kylie's new bf, and now Scott for the 2nd time recently.


----------



## YSoLovely

DiorT said:


> I have a question about this family.  (I didn't know which thread to post in, sorry).  But why are they always getting "robbed"??? Kim, Kendall, Khloe/Lamar, Tyga, Kylie's new bf, and now Scott for the 2nd time recently.



Could be insurance scams, could be that they're constantly broadcasting their whereabouts, making them easy targets.
Khloé's robbery seemed more made for TV than the other ones, though, iykwim.


----------



## chowlover2

It really seems like PMK lost her mojo after Caitlyn's book came out. None of the K threads move anyway these days. Hopefully this signifies the beginning of the end for them...


----------



## bag-mania

chowlover2 said:


> It really seems like PMK lost her mojo after Caitlyn's book came out. None of the K threads move anyway these days. *Hopefully this signifies the beginning of the end for them..*.



They should have been over years ago. It's a mystery how they managed to hold people's interest for so long.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> They should have been over years ago. It's a mystery how they managed to hold people's interest for so long.


True!


----------



## GaitreeS

What an ill fitting dress ...


----------



## Esizzle

DiorT said:


> I have a question about this family.  (I didn't know which thread to post in, sorry).  But why are they always getting "robbed"??? Kim, Kendall, Khloe/Lamar, Tyga, Kylie's new bf, and now Scott for the 2nd time recently.


Because on social media they flaunt their wealth and locations all the time. Easy targets.


----------



## DC-Cutie

their momentum is slowing down.  It's time for them to hang it up...  But wait, Kylie has a new show coming out - ugh


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> OMG this made me laugh so hard. Wish there was a "Like x 10000" button


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have been a busy day at the office, but Kanye West still found time to meet up with wife Kim Kardashian for a lunch date in Malibu on Tuesday.

Dressed casually in blue sweatpants with red stripes down the sides, the 39-year-old Famous rapper was spotted leaving his office in Calabasas.

It's rumored Kanye's been hard at work on a new album recently.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...steps-lunch-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz4hzWnfrvL


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> their momentum is slowing down.  It's time for them to hang it up...  But wait, Kylie has a new show coming out - ugh


Also Revenge Body was renewed for a second season... double ugh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Girl, if she doesn't stop tucking her shirts into those damn sweatpants. It looks stupid.


----------



## rockhollow

I just don't get the sweat pants with heels look - nothing fashionable about it.
Kanye looks good in his sweat pants, but Kim - no!


----------



## mkr

Maybe if they were nice sweatpants but I wear these to paint or wash the car


----------



## berrydiva

rockhollow said:


> I just don't get the sweat pants with heels look - nothing fashionable about it.
> Kanye looks good in his sweat pants, but Kim - no!


This heels in joggers thing comes up every few pages....Kim can certainly kill an outfit. lol.


----------



## whimsic

she looks nice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

White Orchid said:


> In a nutshell: crawl up Kim's a$$.





VickyB said:


> And that's a very very long crawl. Hope that fool brings some water and snacks with him.



And awfully crowed up there! 

ARG!!!! That damn wig!!  Do everyone a favor & have a burning bon fire!


----------



## redney

Wonder if she gets sick of the sweatpants look. I mean, it's not her idea to wear them so...


----------



## Brea Moore

sweatpants with high heels? nooooo, just no!


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Wonder if she gets sick of the sweatpants look. I mean, it's not her idea to wear them so...


You are assuming (see what I did there?) that she has thoughts.


----------



## pukasonqo

VickyB said:


> You are assuming (see what I did there?) that she has thoughts.



she is still alive so there must be some (minimal) brain activity


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She actually looks good


----------



## kemilia

Pandoravuitton said:


> She actually looks good



I watched her on WWHL and was surprised how young she looked and not all "frozen" faced. She seemed very happy that the audience was loving her, she was like basking in the audience love. She should definitely smile more in the pap pics.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pukasonqo said:


> she is still alive so there must be some (minimal) brain activity



 Brain activity.............................................^blip..........................................^blip...............................................................................................^blip......................................^Flat lined!.....................................................^blip..................................................................^Flat lined!................................................................^blip......................................


----------



## Jikena

Pandoravuitton said:


> She actually looks good




She looks stunning in my opinion (in this video, I mean...). She's often likable and nice when doing interviews like this. The only thing a bit annoying is that she pretty much isn't answering any of the questions... All of her answers are "going around the question" (can't remember the correct expression).


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Jikena said:


> She looks stunning in my opinion (in this video, I mean...). She's often likable and nice when doing interviews like this. The only thing a bit annoying is that she pretty much isn't answering any of the questions... All of her answers are "going around the question" (can't remember the correct expression).




You mean beating around the "bush"


----------



## scarlet555

She looks amazing in this video!  I am surprised cuz in some of the pictures, she just plain looks weird.


----------



## afsweet

she looked good and came off pretty likable and genuine. wasn't really interested in any of the questions the audience was asking though.


----------



## Lounorada

I though it was sad to see this picture of North made into memes, poor kid looks terrified 

Tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I though it was sad to see this picture of North made into memes, poor kid looks terrified
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3715788




It is sad but when your entire family is a big meme and they put you into situations like this - this is the result!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> It is sad but when your entire family is a big meme and they put you into situations like this - this is the result!


Exactly. Sad, is the word for it


----------



## mkr

Kanye has a real smile on his face.  That'srare.

Is that Tupac in front of Kim???


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Kanye has a real smile on his face.  That'srare.
> 
> Is that Tupac in front of Kim???



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupac_Shakur

tupac has long gone to the big arena in the sky


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Kanye has a real smile on his face.  That'srare.
> 
> Is that Tupac in front of Kim???


That dude looks nothing like Tupac.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupac_Shakur
> 
> tupac has long gone to the big arena in the sky



You mean they weren't joking???


----------



## mkr

He kinda looks like Tupac when he was real young.


----------



## mkr

pukasonqo said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupac_Shakur
> 
> tupac has long gone to the big arena in the sky



WAIT WHAT?????


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> WAIT WHAT?????



he died in 1996
but yeezy might've performed a mirakle and, like lazarus, tupac is back! [emoji75]


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> She looks stunning in my opinion (in this video, I mean...). She's often likable and nice when doing interviews like this. The only thing a bit annoying is that she pretty much isn't answering any of the questions... All of her answers are "going around the question" (can't remember the correct expression).


Exactly!  I thought so too, she's like a politician.  She's dodging the question and not giving a straight answer.  Yet, no one notices, because they are focusing on how she looks.  lol


----------



## arnott

Pandoravuitton said:


> She actually looks good




Made it to the 1:22 mark.   "Do you have any Oceans 8 spoilers you can give us?"   Kim:   *Blank stare*    "No, I don't."         That's a good interview for Kim?


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> I though it was sad to see this picture of North made into memes, poor kid looks terrified
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3715788



LOL @ Penny in the back with both hands up!


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> Made it to the 1:22 mark.   "Do you have any Oceans 8 spoilers you can give us?"   Kim:   *Blank stare*    "No, I don't."         That's a good interview for Kim?


I made it to the 2 minute mark then dozed off.


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> He kinda looks like Tupac when he was real young.


Tupac was killed when he was only 25. He was always real young. 

But I know what you meant. He has nice bone structure like Tupac but I don't see much of a resemblance. That man is Ray Romulus, he's a producer and friends with Kanye. He is probably sitting next to his daughter Ryan who is friends with North.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> I made it to the 2 minute mark then dozed off.



You made it further than me!


----------



## myown

Pandoravuitton said:


> She actually looks good



wow. the people that ask questions are embarrassing.

Kim on the other hand. she was lovely and made complete sentences (see Jessica Simpson or Katy Perry on Ellen).


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> You made it further than me!




I never started it! I've seen enough of her interviews to know better!!


----------



## zen1965

Great times if it counts as an accomplishment to be able to speak in complete simple sentences.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> Great times if it counts as an accomplishment to be able to speak in complete simple sentences.


This gave me a good chuckle.  Thanks.


----------



## Lounorada

zen1965 said:


> Great times if it counts as an accomplishment to be able to speak in complete simple sentences.


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> I never started it! I've seen enough of her interviews to know better!!



I haven't, but was curious since people were saying she was coming off as likeable and genuine here.    Then I was like if that's her coming off as likeable, I wonder how she usually is!


----------



## littlerock

My friend posted this picture of someone she did a shoot with. I have no idea who she is but she reminds me of a mash up of Kim, Kyle & Kendall. If they were one person.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

littlerock said:


> My friend posted this picture of someone she did a shoot with. I have no idea who she is but she reminds me of a mash up of Kim, Kyle & Kendall. If they were one person.



Yea she does or Kim and Naya Rivera combo!


----------



## GoGlam

zen1965 said:


> Great times if it counts as an accomplishment to be able to speak in complete simple sentences.



A lot of people freeze up in public and couldn't even imagine public speaking or presenting in front of a group of people... so yeah, for many, it's a big accomplishment and not everyone is cut out to be a public personality.


----------



## YSoLovely

Pandoravuitton said:


> Yea she does or Kim and Naya Rivera combo!



With a dash of Khloé, Janice Dickinson & Jocelyn Wildenstein...


----------



## VickyB

zen1965 said:


> Great times if it counts as an accomplishment to be able to speak in complete simple sentences.


----------



## Stansy

GoGlam said:


> A lot of people freeze up in public and couldn't even imagine public speaking or presenting in front of a group of people... so yeah, for many, it's a big accomplishment and not everyone is cut out to be a public personality.


Right, but let's not forget that Kimbo spent half her life so far with a film crew, so yeah, in my eyes she is a public personality.


----------



## mkr

Kim never freezes up for the cameras.  She lives for the attention.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ye turns 40 in a few days, I wonder what they have planned.


----------



## V0N1B2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ye turns 40 in a few days, I wonder what they have planned.


Call me crazy, but I have this weird feeling that Kim will find a way to take a zillion selfies and make it all about her. I dunno, it's just a hunch.


----------



## Chagall

:biggrin:"Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been a busy day at the office, but Kanye West still found time to meet up with wife Kim Kardashian for a lunch date in Malibu on Tuesday.
> 
> Dressed casually in blue sweatpants with red stripes down the sides, the 39-year-old Famous rapper was spotted leaving his office in Calabasas.
> 
> It's rumored Kanye's been hard at work on a new album recently.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...steps-lunch-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz4hzWnfrvL


She would have a nice figure if it weren't for the butt. If it was me I would find a way to get rid of that deformity. I know it has been stated why it can't be fixed but, believe me, I would go anywhere and pay anything it get rid of it. A different planet if necessary.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I don't think not being able to remove it is the issue. It's been said many times, her husband loves it, so it's staying. 

JMHO, it could be lessened via lypo. With the right diet, dry brushing & myofascial massage/manipulation her skin would recover. Especially if she went slow and incorporated a barre exercise and some weights.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> She would have a nice figure if it weren't for the butt. If it was me I would find a way to get rid of that deformity. I know it has been stated why it can't be fixed but, believe me, I would go anywhere and pay anything it get rid of it. A different planet if necessary.


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> Call me crazy, but I have this weird feeling that Kim will find a way to take a zillion selfies and make it all about her. I dunno, it's just a hunch.


She's been absent from social media, at least nothing new posted here, for a while. Recovering from more dental work?


----------



## redney

twinkle.tink said:


> I don't think not being able to remove it is the issue. It's been said many times, her husband loves it, so it's staying.
> 
> JMHO, it could be lessened via lypo. With the right diet, dry brushing & myofascial massage/manipulation her skin would recover. Especially if she went slow and incorporated a barre exercise and some weights.



From what we know about Kim, she's not about exert any effort or do any type of physical *work*. Just more trips to the dentist.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> From what we know about Kim, she's not about exert any effort or do any type of physical *work*. Just more trips to the dentist.


She used to workout pretty heavy when she was with Reggie...it's a shame she didn't keep up that discipline.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> She used to workout pretty heavy when she was with Reggie...it's a shame she didn't keep up that discipline.


Yep. A lot about her has changed since then. "Memmmmmmorieeeeeesss"


----------



## DiorT

I just read Kim, Kayne, kids and his family/friends just came back from Bahamas.

E! News reported the family spent a four-day beachfront stay at Baker's Bay Golf and Ocean Club.

'Kim rented out an island and had all of Kanye's friends come and their families,' an insider said.

'They rented 4 planes and everyone left in secrecy and there was a no social media rule so no one would find them.'



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ye-West-arrive-home-family.html#ixzz4jFmsMFxv 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bag-mania

* Kanye West Gunning for Yeezy Jersey Deal ... With Calabasas High *
* 
 *
EXCLUSIVE





Would you let *Kanye West* design your high school football uniforms?? Would you let him pick your team name???

Those are the questions Calabasas High School is now asking itself -- because Yeezy wants to take control of the CHS sports uniforms and help to re-brand the entire program.

We're told Yeezy's team recently met with school officials to pitch a collaboration between Yeezy and CHS.

Our sources say he wants to change the school's colors and rename them from the Coyotes to the Wolves ... fitting, considering he has a song with the same name.

As part of the deal, we're told Kanye would make a sizable donation to improve school facilities -- including major upgrades to the gym.

So, why get into the high school sports fashion world? Calabasas athletics have exploded over the past few years ... and some of the basketball and football players have become very high-profile.

Plus, the school currently has a deal with Adidas, which owns the Yeezy brand -- so, the pairing makes perfect sense. Also, Kanye and the Kardashians have deep ties to the area.

We're told the school has not made a decision yet -- but it seems like a no-brainer.

http://www.tmz.com/2017/06/03/kanye-west-calabasas-high-school-sports-uniforms/


----------



## WishList986

DiorT said:


> I just read Kim, Kayne, kids and his family/friends just came back from Bahamas.
> 
> E! News reported the family spent a four-day beachfront stay at Baker's Bay Golf and Ocean Club.
> 
> 'Kim rented out an island and had all of Kanye's friends come and their families,' an insider said.
> 
> 'They rented 4 planes and everyone left in secrecy and there was a no social media rule so no one would find them.'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ye-West-arrive-home-family.html#ixzz4jFmsMFxv
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


My birthday is in 3 months, anyone wanna make this trip happen?


----------



## Sasha2012

It's not even his birthday yet, but the party's already over.

Kanye West returned home to LA on Monday after celebrating his 40th with his family in the Bahamas.

The rapper's birthday doesn't fall until Thursday, but he and wife Kim Kardashian, daughter North and son Saint opted for an early Island shindig.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ye-West-arrive-home-family.html#ixzz4jGAoxoXu


----------



## redney

"No social media" rule??! With *this* fameho family?!


----------



## Kidclarke

WishList986 said:


> My birthday is in 3 months, anyone wanna make this trip happen?


I am planning it as we speak. We won't have to call or pay the paparazzi that week...oops I mean...I'm keeping it a secret from the paparazzi.


----------



## WishList986

Kidclarke said:


> I am planning it as we speak. We won't have to call or pay the paparazzi that week...oops I mean...I'm keeping it a secret from the paparazzi.


Perfect, thank you lovely!!


----------



## gillianna

WishList986 said:


> Perfect, thank you lovely!!


Just make sure Brian from Splash news is on the guest list.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian vowed to not have anything to do with Caitlyn Jenner after her tell-all Secrets Of My Life was released.

During Sunday's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, the 36-year-old Mrs Kanye West expressed her displeasure of the 67-year-old star's attacks on her mother Kris Jenner. She then said she could not spend time with the transgender role model.

But on Tuesday the mother to North and Saint looked to be in much better spirits as she laughed after shooting scenes for her reality TV show with sister Kourtney and best friend Jonathan Cheban.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-spirits-Kourtney-Jonathan.html#ixzz4jHB9qz00


----------



## Addicted to bags

redney said:


> She's been absent from social media, at least nothing new posted here, for a while. Recovering from more dental work?


Or she's sick with the "flu"....


----------



## VickyB

Her a$$ looks just as ginormous as ever but does her face look different?


----------



## Addicted to bags

VickyB said:


> Her a$$ looks just as ginormous as ever but does her face look different?


I was thinking the same thing. It seems fuller or something. Maybe she ate too much on vacay?


----------



## pukasonqo

new face for kimbo?
and transgendered role model, caitlyn?


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian vowed to not have anything to do with Caitlyn Jenner after her tell-all Secrets Of My Life was released.



Kim has too much money for her weave to be blended this poorly


----------



## kemilia

I have a question--what are those pendants that she often wears?


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian vowed to not have anything to do with Caitlyn Jenner after her tell-all Secrets Of My Life was released.
> 
> During Sunday's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, the 36-year-old Mrs Kanye West expressed her displeasure of the 67-year-old star's attacks on her mother Kris Jenner. She then said she could not spend time with the transgender role model.
> 
> But on Tuesday the mother to North and Saint looked to be in much better spirits as she laughed after shooting scenes for her reality TV show with sister Kourtney and best friend Jonathan Cheban.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-spirits-Kourtney-Jonathan.html#ixzz4jHB9qz00




In the second pic she looks a LOT like Ciara!


----------



## mkr

New veneers?


----------



## Irishgal

VickyB said:


> Her a$$ looks just as ginormous as ever but does her face look different?



These is something different but I can't put my finger on it. She looks less waxy and that space between her upper lip and nose that looked chimp like for a while appears to have been corrected.


----------



## berrydiva

kemilia said:


> I have a question--what are those pendants that she often wears?


Kanye's necklaces from his jewelry line with Jacob the Jeweler.  They're "Jesus pieces"


----------



## legaldiva

I find it interesting that a woman who puts ALL their business on TV and the tabloids for profit takes issue with Kaitlyn Jenner writing a "tell all."  And by "interesting" I mean highly hypocritical.


----------



## WishList986

"Mrs Kanye West", I'm no fan, but can we stop pretending women are not their own person before they are someone's wife?


----------



## kemilia

berrydiva said:


> Kanye's necklaces from his jewelry line with Jacob the Jeweler.  They're "Jesus pieces"


Thank you for the info! Now I have to go on the LV forum and ask what those little marks are on some of the bags--they look like chromosomes or something.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> "Mrs Kanye West", I'm no fan, but can we stop pretending women are not their own person before they are someone's wife?


They're not their own person before or after.


----------



## Lounorada

It looks painful for her to move her face to laugh.
That's sad. And by sad, I mean tragic.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> They're not their own person before or after.


In the kase of the K's maybe not, but it still sets a precedent for other women


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> In the kase of the K's maybe not, but it still sets a precedent for other women


Sorry I wasn't clear....i meant that society treats it like the woman has no identity before or after marriage.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear....i meant that society treats it like the woman has no identity before or after marriage.


Ahhh yes, exactly! It's sick and outdated.


----------



## bisousx

WishList986 said:


> "Mrs Kanye West", I'm no fan, but can we stop pretending women are not their own person before they are someone's wife?



I thought about your post and actually can't think of anyone in my immediate circles who changed their last names after marriage. Times are definitely changing.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> I thought about your post and actually can't think of anyone in my immediate circles who changed their last names after marriage. Times are definitely changing.


Outdated concept IMO but I don't begrudge anyone who still wants to be traditional.


----------



## Esizzle

bisousx said:


> I thought about your post and actually can't think of anyone in my immediate circles who changed their last names after marriage. Times are definitely changing.


Very nice. I was having dinner with a friend last night and he is about to propose to his girlfriend. He point blank stated that his future wife not changing her last name is a deal breaker for him. I cant believe some people still think that way but to each their own


----------



## bisousx

I just got married recently and don't have time for all that paperwork even if I wanted to. Might consider it if we ever have kids but by then I'd be even more " too busy" to do it. Ha.


----------



## terebina786

I hyphenated.  I had to get my legal docs renewed anyways so I just did it... I don't think I would've otherwise.


----------



## Esizzle

I did not change my last name when I got married and dont plan to ever. The agreement with my husband is that if we ever have kids, they will have his last name. But I get to pick their first names. haha


----------



## WishList986

Honestly, my first name just doesn't sound nice when paired with a lot of last names, so I'll probably be keeping mine!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I also hyphenated when I got married. Personally I wouldn't feel right not taking my husband's last name (one of the few 'traditional' views I have) but I also wanted to keep my last name for personal reasons so going the hypenated route only made sense. Going through the legal docs was a pain tho...

I'm glad Kimberly slapped some curls in that stale wig...it still looks tired but it's better than nothing.


----------



## AECornell

I took my husbands last name. I wanted to and never thought about not doing it.

Although I did the southern thing and moved my maiden name to my middle name, so I've still "got it," just not as my last name.


----------



## poopsie

Esizzle said:


> Very nice. I was having dinner with a friend last night and he is about to propose to his girlfriend. He point blank stated that his future wife not changing her last name is a deal breaker for him. I cant believe some people still think that way but to each their own



He could always change his name to hers if he wants everyone to have the same name. 
My lone forage into matrimony was 30 years ago. I had no intention of changing my name even back then. Going out the way I came in


----------



## horse17

Esizzle said:


> Very nice. I was having dinner with a friend last night and he is about to propose to his girlfriend. He point blank stated that his future wife not changing her last name is a deal breaker for him. I cant believe some people still think that way but to each their own


Run!


----------



## White Orchid

And then there's the Yolanda Hadids of the world who have resorted to using their philandering ex's surname which is all kinds of eff'd up.


----------



## kemilia

White Orchid said:


> And then there's the Yolanda Hadids of the world who have resorted to using their philandering ex's surname which is all kinds of eff'd up.


Yo is messed up in many ways, imo, it's pretty obvious she went back to Hadid because of her model daughters--she seems willing to overlook her ex's "flaws" to be linked with Gigi & Bella. "Look at me--I was a model too like my gorgeous kids!"


----------



## WishList986

AECornell said:


> I took my husbands last name. I wanted to and never thought about not doing it.
> 
> Although I did the southern thing and moved my maiden name to my middle name, so I've still "got it," just not as my last name.


That's such a wonderful idea!! Especially if you aren't fond of your middle name.


----------



## WishList986

kemilia said:


> Yo is messed up in many ways, imo, it's pretty obvious she went back to Hadid because of her model daughters--she seems willing to overlook her ex's "flaws" to be linked with Gigi & Bella. "Look at me--I was a model too like my gorgeous kids!"


Still surprised Kris didn't go back to Kardashian


----------



## shaurin

I tried to convince my husband when we were getting married that we should both change our last names to "Awesome" but he wouldn't go for it.,.so I just kept mine.


----------



## Chagall

twinkle.tink said:


> I don't think not being able to remove it is the issue. It's been said many times, her husband loves it, so it's staying.
> 
> JMHO, it could be lessened via lypo. With the right diet, dry brushing & myofascial massage/manipulation her skin would recover. Especially if she went slow and incorporated a barre exercise and some weights.


Well there is no accounting for taste. Curvy women look great. I would love a bigger shapelier bottom but I wouldn't be followed around by that thing for anyone. ​


----------



## Chagall

twinkle.tink said:


> I don't think not being able to remove it is the issue. It's been said many times, her husband loves it, so it's staying.
> 
> Duplicate post.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm definitely taking my fiances name. I want to have the same last name as my future kids, plus my fiance has a cool last name(mine is so boring), i can't wait to change it.


----------



## carebearz

My MIL wanted me to take my husband's surname but I told her,"I've lived with my dad's surname for 31 years. When my marriage last longer than that, I'll considered taking my husband's surname"

My dad brought me up and he was a great dad, he saw me through my darkest moments, keeping me sane, providing the best he could for me. Keeping his surname was my way showing filial piety.


----------



## kkfiregirl

bisousx said:


> I thought about your post and actually can't think of anyone in my immediate circles who changed their last names after marriage. Times are definitely changing.



I recall reading in a Times article that only 6% of brides in the USA keep their maiden names. It's more common among educated/affluent women, so if most of your friends belong to that category, that would explain it [emoji4]


----------



## bisousx

kkfiregirl said:


> I recall reading in a Times article that only 6% of brides in the USA keep their maiden names. It's more common among educated/affluent women, so if most of your friends belong to that category, that would explain it [emoji4]



But of course


----------



## White Orchid

carebearz said:


> My MIL wanted me to take my husband's surname but I told her,"I've lived with my dad's surname for 31 years. When my marriage last longer than that, I'll considered taking my husband's surname"
> 
> My dad brought me up and he was a great dad, he saw me through my darkest moments, keeping me sane, providing the best he could for me. Keeping his surname was my way showing filial piety.


In the Islamic faith, a woman is not supposed to change her surname when she marries.  She is, and always will be, her Father's Daughter.


----------



## terebina786

Chagall said:


> Well there is no accounting for taste. Curvy women look great. I* would love a bigger shapelier bottom* but I wouldn't be followed around by that thing for anyone. ​


The grass is always greener lol.  My bottom is like 2 sizes bigger than my waist and I'm constantly altering clothes because they don't always fit right.


White Orchid said:


> In the Islamic faith, a woman is not supposed to change her surname when she marries.  She is, and always will be, her Father's Daughter.



And then the kids take their father's first name as their surname, right?  I know a few families who did that.  We were just given our dad's last name as our surname.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I recall reading in a Times article that only 6% of brides in the USA keep their maiden names. It's more common among educated/affluent women, so if most of your friends belong to that category, that would explain it [emoji4]


Most of my friends who changed their names did so because of the hassle of picking their kids up from school, if they needed to take their kids to the ER, etc. The majority hyphenated their names though.  I couldn't imagine changing my last name.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I hate my last name and find it super boring so I plan on changing it whenever I get married lol


----------



## WishList986

terebina786 said:


> The grass is always greener lol.  *My bottom is like 2 sizes bigger than my waist* and I'm constantly altering clothes because they don't always fit right.


Finding jeans is nearly impossible! I don't think I've worn pants without a belt ever.


----------



## kkfiregirl

WishList986 said:


> Finding jeans is nearly impossible! I don't think I've worn pants without a belt ever.



Yep & having gigantic boobs with a small back is a pain too. 

Sigh


----------



## Kidclarke

carebearz said:


> My MIL wanted me to take my husband's surname but I told her,"I've lived with my dad's surname for 31 years. When my marriage last longer than that, I'll considered taking my husband's surname"
> 
> My dad brought me up and he was a great dad, he saw me through my darkest moments, keeping me sane, providing the best he could for me. Keeping his surname was my way showing filial piety.





White Orchid said:


> In the Islamic faith, a woman is not supposed to change her surname when she marries.  She is, and always will be, her Father's Daughter.



That is beyond beautiful, I have never thought about my last name in that way.


----------



## labelwhore04

What happens if you have a son and give him a hyphenated name and then he has kids? I've always wondered about that. You wouldn't want to give the fathers hyphenated name because then people would think it's the mothers and fathers name together? What if the wife wants her name hyphenated onto the kids? Would the father just drop his moms name and use the dads name and add it to the wife to hyphenate? LOL so complicated.


----------



## White Orchid

terebina786 said:


> The grass is always greener lol.  My bottom is like 2 sizes bigger than my waist and I'm constantly altering clothes because they don't always fit right.
> 
> 
> And then the kids take their father's first name as their surname, right?  I know a few families who did that.  We were just given our dad's last name as our surname.


I don't know anyone who's taken their Father's name as their first.  It's always the surname.  With that said, some do choose to take on their husband's name or hyphenate it with their maiden name, as a few of my friends have done.


----------



## White Orchid

Kidclarke said:


> That is beyond beautiful, I have never thought about my last name in that way.


I like it too though I'm probably somewhat biased lol.  I also know girls who have achieved great scholastic results/post-grad degrees which was achieved prior to marriage, so they want *their* surnames on the paper and not their husband's.  The reason is obvious.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> And then there's the Yolanda Hadids of the world who have resorted to using their philandering ex's surname which is all kinds of eff'd up.



Did Yolanda Bananas Foster go back to Yolanda Hadid after the Foster divorce? I can't keep up.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Did Yolanda Bananas Foster go back to Yolanda Hadid after the Foster divorce? I can't keep up.


You couldn't make this ish up, but yes she did.  The same Hadid who cheated on her and yet she chooses to carry his name again.  Idiot.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> You couldn't make this ish up, but yes she did.  The same Hadid who cheated on her and yet she chooses to carry his name again.  Idiot.



Possibly to ride the tail of her daughters stardom.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Possibly to ride the tail of her daughters stardom.


Of course.  She wants to live vicariously through them.  I would never lower myself to her level though.


----------



## Tivo

White Orchid said:


> Of course.  She wants to live vicariously through them.  I would never lower myself to her level though.


Yolanda has nothing else going on. No more David, No more Malibu beach house (That would have HURT me! Oh it was so beautiful!), no more lemons, etc. Just Lyme disease. So I can't fault or judge her for living vicariously through her daughters right now. They are among the most famous models in the world, so she should enjoy the perks while she's still young and able. 
And sharing their last name only adds to that, imo.


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> I watched her on WWHL and was surprised how young she looked and not all "frozen" faced. She seemed very happy that the audience was loving her, she was like basking in the audience love. She should definitely smile more in the pap pics.


I watched this the other night.  It kind of pains me to admit it but she was pretty likable.  I hate the way her family has gotten their money, hate all the PS, fake asses, plumped up lips, etc.  Will never watch their show.  But she came across pretty nice with Andy.


----------



## White Orchid

Tivo said:


> Yolanda has nothing else going on. No more David, No more Malibu beach house (That would have HURT me! Oh it was so beautiful!), no more lemons, etc. Just Lyme disease. So I can't fault or judge her for living vicariously through her daughters right now. They are among the most famous models in the world, so she should enjoy the perks while she's still young and able.
> And sharing their last name only adds to that, imo.


I loved that house too or rather the view.  As for the rest, I can't agree with.  There is no way on God's green Earth I'd take on an ex's name.  And especially one who had cheated on me.  I love myself way too much to ever take the low road, so to speak.  I don't care if my Daughter was the highest paid model in the world.  I have self-worth.  I used to like Yolanda when I first saw her on the RHOBH but her constant fawning over David soon grated on my nerves. I see now where Shiva learnt her tricks.


----------



## WishList986

Tivo said:


> Yolanda has nothing else going on. No more David, No more Malibu beach house (That would have HURT me! Oh it was so beautiful!), no more lemons, etc. Just Lyme disease. So I can't fault or judge her for living vicariously through her daughters right now. They are among the most famous models in the world, so she should enjoy the perks while she's still young and able.
> And sharing their last name only adds to that, imo.


God that house was a dream!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian vowed to not have anything to do with Caitlyn Jenner after her tell-all Secrets Of My Life was released.
> 
> During Sunday's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, the 36-year-old Mrs Kanye West expressed her displeasure of the 67-year-old star's attacks on her mother Kris Jenner. She then said she could not spend time with the transgender role model.
> 
> But on Tuesday the mother to North and Saint looked to be in much better spirits as she laughed after shooting scenes for her reality TV show with sister Kourtney and best friend Jonathan Cheban.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-spirits-Kourtney-Jonathan.html#ixzz4jHB9qz00


UM.....Has Jonathan been painting? Maybe Kim's place? His shirt looks like paint has been spilt all over it? Since I can actually see him in pictures he is not up her @ss right now?


----------



## Tivo

White Orchid said:


> I loved that house too or rather the view.  As for the rest, I can't agree with.  There is no way on God's green Earth I'd take on an ex's name.  And especially one who had cheated on me.  I love myself way too much to ever take the low road, so to speak.  I don't care if my Daughter was the highest paid model in the world.  I have self-worth.  I used to like Yolanda when I first saw her on the RHOBH but her constant fawning over David soon grated on my nerves. I see now where Shiva learnt her tricks.


I can totally understand not wanting to take on a bastard ex's name, however, I don't think Yolanda cares 5 cent about Mohammad. I think she wants to share her children's last names because of how successful they have become.


----------



## gillianna

Yolanda has no life.  She offers nothing of substance that anyone ould care about so she might feel living thru her daughters gives her the fame she desires.


----------



## AECornell

Not sure if anyone is familiar with the Edinburgh Fringe Festival. It's a month long festival in August with comedy, shows, musicals, art, performances. I was looking through this years catalog and this show was in there [emoji23]


----------



## rockhollow

I got married long ago (35 years ago) and it was common practice to take your husband's name, which I didn't mind. But then at the last moment, I decided to hyphen my maiden name with his.
As it wasn't a common thing, I always got questioned about having a double barrelled last name, and soon dropped using my maiden name and just used my husband's.
It then became a hassle as I would just sign using one last name, and if it was anything legal, the documents would always come back as legally my last name was hyphenated.


----------



## NY_Mami

legaldiva said:


> I find it interesting that a woman who puts ALL their business on TV and the tabloids for profit takes issue with Kaitlyn Jenner writing a "tell all."  And by "interesting" I mean highly hypocritical.



Exactly...


----------



## pixiejenna

lovlouisvuitton said:


> UM.....Has Jonathan been painting? Maybe Kim's place? His shirt looks like paint has been spilt all over it? Since I can actually see him in pictures he is not up her @ss right now?


Jonathan paint?!? He wouldn't dare do that he might ruin his manicure. Remember when nordies came out with that pair of $400 "muddy" jeans? Jonathan is their target audience. I want to look like I'm  rugged, you know without having to get dirty cause eww.


----------



## arnott

carebearz said:


> *My MIL wanted me to take my husband's surname but I told her,"I've lived with my dad's surname for 31 years. When my marriage last longer than that, I'll considered taking my husband's surname"*
> 
> My dad brought me up and he was a great dad, he saw me through my darkest moments, keeping me sane, providing the best he could for me. Keeping his surname was my way showing filial piety.



You tell her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gillianna said:


> Yolanda has no life.  She offers nothing of substance that anyone ould care about so she might feel living thru her daughters gives her the fame she desires.


How dare you insult the Lemon Orchard/Master Cleanse queen!


----------



## Crownoftheking

mkr said:


> It's Plastic Woman and her sidekick Boy Lycra.


It's a lot!


----------



## Sasha2012

She once wore high heels on the tennis court, but these days Kim Kardashian is embracing sporty attire.

The 36-year-old took a stroll around Manhattan on Tuesday in Adidas sweatpants and sneakers.

But she put an attention grabbing twist on her otherwise casual outfit, opting to go braless under a flimsy white vest top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-wears-flimsy-vest-no-bra.html#ixzz4jupdl764


----------



## berrydiva

Has to be the most normal she's looked in quite some time but it's 95 damn degrees here today. She's cold when it's hot and hot when it's cold. Smh


----------



## Sasha2012

She's taken fleeting infamy and turned it into long-lasting reality stardom.

And while there are still some who dismiss the talents of Kim Kardashian, her knack for making money surely can't be argued with.

Kim was dressed for business as she headed out on Tuesday to speak at the Forbes Women's Summit in New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Forbes-Women-s-Conference.html#ixzz4jvSwyJMw


----------



## White Orchid

Such a well-fitted outfit.  Said no-one ever.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> She's taken fleeting infamy and turned it into long-lasting reality stardom.
> 
> And while there are still some who dismiss the talents of Kim Kardashian, her knack for making money surely can't be argued with.
> 
> Kim was dressed for business as she headed out on Tuesday to speak at the Forbes Women's Summit in New York.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Forbes-Women-s-Conference.html#ixzz4jvSwyJMw



For what business is she dressed? I'd have been told to cover up if I'd worn something like that to my office. It might be a suit, but it is far from business attire....sigh


----------



## gazoo

Everything she wears looks cheap.


----------



## GaitreeS

Man she wears such awful proportions...cringe worthy


----------



## DiorT

She looks so dumpy in that suit.


----------



## Irishgal

Speak at the Forbes Women's Summit? About what? I could make a list of brilliant and diverse women who would be wonderful, informative and engaging speakers. There is nothing that Kim has to say that would be of interest to anyone I know.


----------



## Irishgal

Cocoabean said:


> For what business is she dressed? I'd have been told to cover up if I'd worn something like that to my office. It might be a suit, but it is far from business attire....sigh



This outfit looks like something from an old cheesy porn movie where the "businesswoman" interviews a job candidate and suddenly and without reason removes her clothing during the interview. 
But given Kim's frame of reference that's probably exactly the look she was going for.


----------



## redney

Irishgal said:


> This outfit looks like something from an old cheesy porn movie where the "businesswoman" interviews a job candidate and suddenly and without reason removes her clothing during the interview.
> But given Kim's frame of reference that's probably exactly the look she was going for.


Spot on. Perhaps it looks so ill-fitting due to velcro strips for quick disrobing. [emoji23]


----------



## Irishgal

redney said:


> Spot on. Perhaps it looks so ill-fitting due to velcro strips for quick disrobing. [emoji23]



Thanks for not calling me for my apparent familiarity with cheesy porn movies. [emoji12]


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Irishgal said:


> Speak at the Forbes Women's Summit? About what? I could make a list of brilliant and diverse women who would be wonderful, informative and engaging speakers. There is nothing that Kim has to say that would be of interest to anyone I know.


this is exactly what she would say " ummm like, you know mmmm like"


----------



## rockhollow

agree with all the posts - it's such an ill fitting porn suit.
Again, the lady with all this money, goes out in public wearing something that is so wrong.

I do watch KUWTK, and often we see scenes where she's sitting around with stylists supposedly picking out outfits to wear to assorted functions. I've even heard she hires someone her size to try on the clothes so she can see them on.
What happened here?
I hope her stylists don't reveal who they are, dressing Kimmy is not good for the reputation!


----------



## Jikena

rockhollow said:


> agree with all the posts - it's such an ill fitting porn suit.
> Again, the lady with all this money, goes out in public wearing something that is so wrong.
> 
> I do watch KUWTK, and often we see scenes where she's sitting around with stylists supposedly picking out outfits to wear to assorted functions. I've even heard she hires someone her size to try on the clothes so she can see them on.
> What happened here?
> I hope her stylists don't reveal who they are, dressing Kimmy is not good for the reputation!



It was posted on here a few days ago that the Kardashian family got rid of their 10+ year stylist and that they decided to work with new stylists... I don't remember any of the names though.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

What does everyone think of KKW Beauty that's being released? So far it seems to be a cream contour stick. 

I think she's a few years late.. her face wears makeup pretty well, she should've done a *proper* makeup line (as in good quality makeup, clever/pretty packaging, maybe even at a decent price) years ago. 

I'm sure she will still pocket some money off his venture, even if a fraction of her followers end up buying, I'm just not sure how it will work out long term.


----------



## berrydiva

RedSoleAddict said:


> What does everyone think of KKW Beauty that's being released? So far it seems to be a cream contour stick.
> 
> I think she's a few years late.. her face wears makeup pretty well, she should've done a *proper* makeup line (as in good quality makeup, clever/pretty packaging, maybe even at a decent price) years ago.
> 
> I'm sure she will still pocket some money off his venture, even if a fraction of her followers end up buying, I'm just not sure how it will work out long term.


Don't think Kim's will even register since Rihanna's will be launching at the same time and sold in Sephora, department stores and I believe ulta


----------



## bagsforme

She's trying to sell beauty products again?    Is she trying to compete with Kylie?  Lame.  They're products are Krap.  I tried it a few years ago when it was sold at Ulta.  Nothing special.  I also tried Kylie's stuff and it is overpriced junk.   Did you see her website page?  It even looks like Kylies.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her daughter North turned four on Thursday.

And Kim Kardashian decided to go, almost, low key for her toddler's birthday party.

The 36-year-old star wore a white tank top with grey sweats at Ruby's restaurant in Los Angeles with husband Kanye West and their son Saint, one, but she did almost bare all as she went braless under the skimpy top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-daughter-North-s-birthday.html#ixzz4kDgePoe4


----------



## pukasonqo

it can't be all about north, kimbo's boobs have to be on public display


----------



## AECornell

WTF is north wearing?


----------



## kemilia

AECornell said:


> WTF is north wearing?


I assume you're referring to that long dress with the giant head on it? 
IMO, no little girl going out to celebrate her 4th birthday is going to look in her closet and say "I want to wear this to my party!" But then North's closet probably isn't typical.


----------



## Lounorada

AECornell said:


> WTF is north wearing?


It's a good question and it's a question I have given up asking myself _every_ time I see pics of North. Her wardrobe must be the oddest collection of try-hard-trendy 'clothes'.
At least for the most part, Penelope is dressed in comfortable, normal kids clothes.


----------



## Irishgal

I've seen people who live in government housing with better style than Kimbo


----------



## terebina786

She's late to the cream contour game.  Her stuff better be outstanding compared to what's already out there.


----------



## AECornell

kemilia said:


> I assume you're referring to that long dress with the giant head on it?
> IMO, no little girl going out to celebrate her 4th birthday is going to look in her closet and say "I want to wear this to my party!" But then North's closet probably isn't typical.



Yeah and those crazy slides. Like she looks like a homeless child who got clothes from a drop off bag at goodwill. Yet that outfit probably cost $1000.


----------



## Wamgurl

gillianna said:


> Yolanda has no life.  She offers nothing of substance that anyone ould care about so she might feel living thru her daughters gives her the fame she desires.



How can you say she offers nothing of substance?   It irks me to no end when people make such broad stroke judgeMENTAL comments in a public forum.  Unless you walk in their shoes every day....


----------



## berrydiva

Y'all are funny...in the need to shade Kim so bad, there seems to be no regard on who is insulted in the process.


----------



## bagsforme

So I saw on snap she got North a Pomeranian puppy for her birthday.  Poor pup.  I have a feeling its not going to last long and suffer the same fate as her cat Macy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North and Saint are such gorgeous children, if nothing else Kim and Ye did something right.

Kim saw Kylie's beauty line landing her on the Forbes list and decided to get a piece of that pie, lol. I saw the swatches she posted on twitter and kudos to her for trying to cater to WOC. She has deep and deep dark kits....she's trying.


----------



## terebina786

She could've done the beauty thing years ago properly.  Not with that Kardashian Beauty crap.   Her contour kits are more expensive than already established brands but people will jump all over it.


----------



## nastasja

bagsforme said:


> So I saw on snap she got North a Pomeranian puppy for her birthday.  Poor pup.  I have a feeling its not going to last long and suffer the same fate as her cat Macy.



I saw that and was instantly disgusted. My first thought was: I hope she doesn't kill this one too.


----------



## mkr

Is North wearing a negligee in the cake photo?  Please say no.


----------



## AECornell

berrydiva said:


> Y'all are funny...in the need to shade Kim so bad, there seems to be no regard on who is insulted in the process.



Pleas explain


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> Her daughter North turned four on Thursday.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian decided to go, almost, low key for her toddler's birthday party.
> 
> The 36-year-old star wore a white tank top with grey sweats at Ruby's restaurant in Los Angeles with husband Kanye West and their son Saint, one, but she did almost bare all as she went braless under the skimpy top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-daughter-North-s-birthday.html#ixzz4kDgePoe4



There's an image I'll never get out of my head...and it's all that I will see now that I've been blinded by it! ick!


----------



## mkr

Kim's nippies look fake. Is that possible?


----------



## Sasha2012

bagsforme said:


> So I saw on snap she got North a Pomeranian puppy for her birthday.  Poor pup.  I have a feeling its not going to last long and suffer the same fate as her cat Macy.


The cat's name was Mercy, after one of Kanye's songs. I forgot all about her awe poor kitty.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Y'all are funny...in the need to shade Kim so bad, there seems to be no regard on who is insulted in the process.



not shading her, people tear AJ to strips for going braless so was just pointing out that kimbo's lolas are out there again...just in case we paid more attention to the birthday girl


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> North and Saint are such gorgeous children, if nothing else Kim and Ye did something right.
> 
> Kim saw Kylie's beauty line landing her on the Forbes list and decided to get a piece of that pie, lol. I saw the swatches she posted on twitter and kudos to her for trying to cater to WOC. She has deep and deep dark kits....she's trying.



I will say, they should have done their beauty line years ago..even regs on this thread back then was saying that. I think it would have yielded more for them.

When they finally did it, it got crap reviews. Real shame, cause I think if they did it righting proper quality, the brand would be much better but eh, not my brand and not my money lol


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> not shading her, people tear AJ to strips for going braless so was just pointing out that kimbo's lolas are out there again...just in case we paid more attention to the birthday girl


I don't think that's shade or insulting anyone inadvertently.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> I will say, they should have done their beauty line years ago..even regs on this thread back then was saying that. I think it would have yielded more for them.
> 
> When they finally did it, it got crap reviews. Real shame, cause I think if they did it righting proper quality, the brand would be much better but eh, not my brand and not my money lol



I agree but the Ks are all about quick, fast money with minimal effort. Creating a quality brand takes time. Rihanna's line has been in the works for damn near three years, the Ks aren't that dedicated and don't care to be.

The Colorpop rip off they're pushing right now is right up their alley...they've put in minimal effort and made some money out of it.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I will say, they should have done their beauty line years ago..even regs on this thread back then was saying that. I think it would have yielded more for them.
> 
> When they finally did it, it got crap reviews. Real shame, cause I think if they did it righting proper quality, the brand would be much better but eh, not my brand and not my money lol


Could you imagine how she would've killed if she made a bunch of smokey eye kits when everyone was trying to copy her smokey eye.  They missed the opportunity going after quick money for no effort.


----------



## nastasja

mkr said:


> Kim's nippies look fake. Is that possible?



Both she & Kylie have been wearing some fake breast inserts (or maybe just fake nipple covers) lately. These people are weird.


----------



## nycmom

berrydiva said:


> Y'all are funny...in the need to shade Kim so bad, there seems to be no regard on who is insulted in the process.





AECornell said:


> Pleas explain



I'm guessing...
_government housing
homeless child 
clothes from a drop off bag at goodwill_​


----------



## AECornell

nycmom said:


> I'm guessing...
> _government housing
> homeless child
> clothes from a drop off bag at goodwill_​



Not to get technical, but being homeless and living in public housing isn't the same thing.

But, alas, it was just a joke. But I know people love to argue on this thread about anything they can.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

bagsforme said:


> So I saw on snap she got North a Pomeranian puppy for her birthday.  Poor pup.  I have a feeling its not going to last long and suffer the same fate as her cat Macy.


not just north, penelope got one too. These people do know how to pick a good gift for a 4 year old.
Geez what happened to getting a barbie or whatever kids are into these days as a birthday gift?


----------



## Esizzle

Kardashians and their lack of respect for animals is highly disgusting. I am all for animals getting loving homes for life but these stupid brainless people probably buy bespoke pups from some stupid breeder and then neglect and forget about them. mother******s


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those Pom puppies are too cute. I think 4/5 is a good age to get a child a dog.

The Kardashains have a really questionable track record with pets tho. What happened to the cat Kourtney had? I think they pass animals off to their staff/KUWTK filming crew when they are no longer amused by them, in which case why bother getting them in the first place? Get a Tamagotchi (I used to love those) and sit down somewhere. Leave adopting animals to people who actually want to love and care for them.


----------



## nycmom

AECornell said:


> Not to get technical, but being homeless and living in public housing isn't the same thing.
> 
> But, alas, it was just a joke. But I know people love to argue on this thread about anything they can.



Who's arguing? You asked a question I tried to answer it. You're welcome.

And yes I realize they're not the same I was quoting from different posters in this thread without using names in an attempt not to call anyone out. You're welcome again. 

But now since I'm annoyed I will tell you there's nothing funny about homeless children in goodwill clothing so not a great joke. Do better.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Kim's nippies look fake. Is that possible?


I'd say yes as there is nothing not fake on her these days.


----------



## White Orchid

Her nips are heading in all sorts of directions.   God help any of her kids who were trying to latch on and suckle on those wayward things.


----------



## Yoshi1296

^^LMAO y'all need to chill with these drags


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> Her nips are heading in all sorts of directions.   God help any of her kids who were trying to latch on and suckle on those wayward things.



I seriously doubt she breastfed.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yoshi1296 said:


> ^^LMAO y'all need to chill with these drags



Why? that's what this board has always been about


----------



## White Orchid

kkfiregirl said:


> I seriously doubt she breastfed.


True.  She'd have to put her baby's needs before her own.  What was I thinking


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim really is delusional


Kim Kardashian claims 'awful' pictures taken by the paparazzi during her recent trip to Mexico were 'Photoshopped' to be unflattering.

The 36-year-old reality star admitted she wasn't in her 'best shape' and hadn't worked out for 12 weeks when the pictures were taken.

But she is convinced the candid images were 'sharpened' and 'Photoshopped' to make her look 'way worse' than she really did.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ttering-snaps-Photoshopped.html#ixzz4kZQvtjdE 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim really is delusional
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian claims 'awful' pictures taken by the paparazzi during her recent trip to Mexico were 'Photoshopped' to be unflattering.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star admitted she wasn't in her 'best shape' and hadn't worked out for 12 weeks when the pictures were taken.
> 
> But she is convinced the candid images were 'sharpened' and 'Photoshopped' to make her look 'way worse' than she really did.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ttering-snaps-Photoshopped.html#ixzz4kZQvtjdE
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


It took her (read as: publicity "team") a while to come up with that explanation, wonder why it took so long. And why revisit those awful butt pics unless ... a new round of wonderfully perfect pics are soon to be released!


----------



## Handbag1234

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim really is delusional
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian claims 'awful' pictures taken by the paparazzi during her recent trip to Mexico were 'Photoshopped' to be unflattering.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star admitted she wasn't in her 'best shape' and hadn't worked out for 12 weeks when the pictures were taken.
> 
> But she is convinced the candid images were 'sharpened' and 'Photoshopped' to make her look 'way worse' than she really did.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ttering-snaps-Photoshopped.html#ixzz4kZQvtjdE
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



She really has made a mess of her body. I presume there is nothing she can do about it now? I can't believe her sisters have gone down the same route when they can see what Kim's ass looks like. It's tragic.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim really is delusional
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian claims 'awful' pictures taken by the paparazzi during her recent trip to Mexico were 'Photoshopped' to be unflattering.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star admitted she wasn't in her 'best shape' and hadn't worked out for 12 weeks when the pictures were taken.
> 
> But she is convinced the candid images were 'sharpened' and 'Photoshopped' to make her look 'way worse' than she really did.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ttering-snaps-Photoshopped.html#ixzz4kZQvtjdE
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



If they were sharpened they just highlighted the flaws that were already there, Kimberly. Just say you weren't in the best shape, and let that be the that on that. If those unflattering pics were photoshopped then what are the Brian Prahl  pics? People would give her less sh!t if she just owned up to her fcukery.


----------



## Swanky

I saw a headline that said she's hired a surrogate.  Anyone else see?


----------



## pursegrl12

Swanky said:


> I saw a headline that said she's hired a surrogate.  Anyone else see?



SAW IT TOO!!!!!

beyonce has 3, here sister has 3...time to step up her game!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

but but... Khloe wanted to be the surrogate


----------



## bag-mania

Here it is. 

 
* Kim and Kanye Hire Surrogate for 3rd Kid *

* 

*







*Kim Kardashian* and *Kanye West* have made a deal with a surrogate to have another child ... TMZ has learned.

As we reported, Kim has a condition -- placenta accreta -- which makes another pregnancy life-threatening. So Kim and Kanye have found a surrogate through an agency and agreed to pay the following:

-- $45,000 in 10, $4,500 monthly installments

-- If there are multiples, the surrogate gets $5k for each additional kid

-- If the surrogate loses reproductive organs, she gets $4,000

Kim and Kanye are also required to deposit $68,850 with the agency.

The surrogate is required to refrain from smoking, drinking and drugs during the pregnancy. She also agrees to restrict sexual activities in the weeks leading up to the pregnancy, including foregoing sexual intercourse for 3 weeks following embryo implantation.

The surrogate cannot go in hot tubs or saunas, cannot handle or change cat litter, apply hair dye, drink more than one caffeinated beverage per day or eat raw fish.

The agreement provides that Kim and Kanye "assume the legal and parental responsibilities for any child ... that may possess any congenital or other abnormalities or defects."

http://www.tmz.com/2017/06/21/kim-and-kanye-hire-surrogate-child/


----------



## bagsforme

We all knew that was coming.  That's all she talked about in this season with Keeping up.  

Her contour line launched this morning.  Wonder if its crap like Kylie's line.  The brush looks nice though.


----------



## mkr

Anyone with half a brain should know better than to let Kim have more babies.


----------



## kemilia

I don't know what the going rate for surrogates is, but 45k to contribute to that circus and with all the restrictions is way too low, imo.


----------



## bagsforme

kemilia said:


> I don't know what the going rate for surrogates is, but 45k to contribute to that circus and with all the restrictions is way too low, imo.


I believe thats a standard price.  There are regulations on it.  Yea, you'd have to pay me a million to carry someone else's child.


----------



## TC1

You'd have to pay me a hell of a lot more than that to deal with those people and carry the second coming of Yeesus.


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> I don't know what the going rate for surrogates is, but 45k to contribute to that circus and with all the restrictions is way too low, imo.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## bag-mania

And only $5K each for multiples. What a rip!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It'll probably be twins too. Nuts.


----------



## Ceeyahd

kemilia said:


> I don't know what the going rate for surrogates is, but 45k to contribute to that circus and with all the restrictions is way too low, imo.



This rate was a standard rate almost 17 yrs ago, I would have thought it would be more. I'm also thinking that a surrogate would received or could receive more in the way of quote unquote gifts. I know from personal experiences that you can give your surrogate what you want to, or what the parties agree on. Going back 16 years or so a surrogacy contract could be what you wanted it to be financially. Of course if you're going through an agency you have to go with their guidelines. But you don't have to go through an agency and you can do your own thing.


----------



## pixiejenna

It's probably standard fees but having to deal with this sh!tstorm no where near enough money. Quite frankly I'm surprised that she carried any of her kids to be honest.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eh, I'm not surprised or mad at them. I was shocked that she carried Saint after her first pregnancy.

Her beauty line dropped today and most of it sold out in minutes according to Time Magazine, it net about 14 million.


----------



## poopsie

Oh what fools these mortals be


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Eh, I'm not surprised or mad at them. I was shocked that she carried Saint after her first pregnancy.
> 
> Her beauty line dropped today and most of it sold out in minutes according to Time Magazine, it net about 14 million.


I'm interested in her contour kit but the price is too high. This is the product she should have created many years ago.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I'm interested in her contour kit but the price is too high. This is the product she should have created many years ago.



Yeah, she's not Anastasia BH, Becca or anyone else. She's out of her mind.

I'm not a contour girl and those lippies she released were an ugly, ashy chalky mess...so she's never getting my coins. 

She invited a few YouTube 'Influencers' to her home last night for the launch. Nice idea and the flower ceiling and mirrored floor was cute but Jeffree Star?? He can choke.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, she's not Anastasia BH, Becca or anyone else. She's out of her mind.
> 
> I'm not a contour girl and those lippies she released were an ugly, ashy chalky mess...so she's never getting my coins.
> 
> She invited a few YouTube 'Influencers' to her home last night for the launch. Nice idea and the flower ceiling and mirrored floor was cute but Jeffree Star?? He can choke.



I can't believe she actually invited Jeffree Star.

I feel like she had to invite them and kiss ass to get good reviews.  A lot of the comments are saying they don't look very pigmented.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I'm interested in her contour kit but the price is too high. This is the product she should have created many years ago.



I thought about buying it today but I'm not a really a cream contour person.  I'm going to wait to see reviews from anyone but those youtubers that were invited to her home.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh, inviting them was def was a ploy to get good reviews and it will probably work, with the exception of Jackie Aina. She's one of the few real ones. If it's trash, Jackie will say it's trash...house invite or not.


----------



## WishList986

Her line seemed like such a last ditch effort. It wasn't hyped as much as I thought it would be, and the products looked like they'd been done 100 times before.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, she's not Anastasia BH, Becca or anyone else. She's out of her mind.
> 
> I'm not a contour girl and those lippies she released were an ugly, ashy chalky mess...so she's never getting my coins.
> 
> She invited a few YouTube 'Influencers' to her home last night for the launch. Nice idea and the flower ceiling and mirrored floor was cute but Jeffree Star?? He can choke.


Inviting Jeffree is a bad look and now I'm wondering if that's why he made that apology video.  Knowing he could attach his name to her would do wonders for him. Either way, I'm not interested in anyone or any brand that associates themselves with him.



terebina786 said:


> I thought about buying it today but I'm not a really a cream contour person.  I'm going to wait to see reviews from anyone but those youtubers that were invited to her home.


I'm not super into contouring but do like bringing back my natural contour when I do a full face. 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh, inviting them was def was a ploy to get good reviews and it will probably work, with the exception of Jackie Aina. She's one of the few real ones. If it's trash, Jackie will say it's trash...house invite or not.


I really like Jackie. She gets a lot of ish but I feel like she is one of the few remaining honest ones out there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Inviting Jeffree is a bad look and now I'm wondering if that's why he made that apology video.  Knowing he could attach his name to her would do wonders for him. *Either way, I'm not interested in anyone or any brand that associates themselves with him.*
> 
> I'm not super into contouring but do like bringing back my natural contour when I do a full face.
> 
> I really like Jackie. She gets a lot of ish but I feel like she is one of the few remaining honest ones out there.



I feel the same way.

Jackie gets ish? I only watch her on YouTube so I don't know much else. I like her vibe, and  honesty...plus I like seeing black girls win. There's def a 'look' among the popular 'Beauty Influencers' and she adds something different.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> Jackie gets ish? I only watch her on YouTube so I don't know much else. I like her vibe, and  honesty...plus I like seeing black girls win. There's def a 'look' among the popular 'Beauty Influencers' and she adds something different.


Yeah she gets a lot of criticism especially on LSA sometimes but I like her. She just had a whole back and forth between Tina (FancyFaced) a couple of weeks ago (I like Tina too). Jeffree decided to interject his bigoted self into their drama. I try to stay away from the YT guru gossip because I just want reviews and not everything about their personal lives but some of it spills onto their channels. Either way, I feel like Jackie and Tina are amongst the few with honest reviews. 

I'm assuming that Kim has no clue about Jeffree's bigoted behaviors.


----------



## terebina786

I had no idea of Jeffree Star's stupidity until I was thinking of buying his lipsticks and I went down a rabbit hole of reading.  Definitely won't support him.

Off to follow Jackie Aina.   Can't stand these cookie cutter "influencers" anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> We all knew that was coming.  That's all she talked about in this season with Keeping up.
> 
> .




Exactly! It's not a shock or surprise because she made sure to set it all up for the camera's how she so wanted another baby but the doctor's did not want her to get pregnant again. I won't say she's not fooling anyone because she clearly still does for a lot of people! But I ain't one of them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh, inviting them was def was a ploy to get good reviews and it will probably work, with the exception of Jackie Aina. She's one of the few real ones. If it's trash, Jackie will say it's trash...house invite or not.


nah, she won't say it's trash.  You can look at her review video.  you can tell by her facials  the product doesn't totally work for her, BUT because she was invited to her house she will make it work, speak nicely about the product and offer constructive critique, but will not totally trash it.

KKW missed the boat on the whole contour, highlight kit.  She's like years behind.  Her and Mario should have done this a long time ago.  He's a great makeup artist (better than Joyce IMO) and seems super down to earth.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> nah, she won't say it's trash.  You can look at her review video.  you can tell by her facials  the product doesn't totally work for her, BUT because she was invited to her house she will make it work, speak nicely about the product and offer constructive critique, but will not totally trash it.
> 
> *KKW missed the boat on the whole contour, highlight kit.  She's like years behind.*  Her and Mario should have done this a long time ago.  He's a great makeup artist (better than Joyce IMO) and seems super down to earth.



This.  Or at least partner with a reputable brand like Anastasia like Mario did.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> nah, she won't say it's trash.  You can look at her review video.  you can tell by her facials  the product doesn't totally work for her, BUT because she was invited to her house she will make it work, speak nicely about the product and offer constructive critique, but will not totally trash it.


I thought her review was honest. She said it was too little product for the price, the brush was ok but not good, she wouldn't pay for it with her own money. I generally prefer when someone provides the pros/cons of a product rather than just trash it for the sake of trashing it....i didn't see anything wrong with her review.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I thought her review was honest. She said it was too little product for the price, the brush was ok but not good, she wouldn't pay for it with her own money. I generally prefer when someone provides the pros/cons of a product rather than just trash it for the sake of trashing it....i didn't see anything wrong with her review.


oh, I didn't say anything was wrong with her review, I just think it she had purchased it and not been invited as part of the campaign, her review would have been very different.

Jackie has money to make, bills to be paid.  She's not going to say much in a negative way.  Just like all the rest. 

I will however be sitting perched for Stephanie Nicole's review, if she does one.


----------



## Kidclarke

Kim and the whole family should do a collab with photoshop.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Yeah she gets a lot of criticism especially on LSA sometimes but I like her. She just had a whole back and forth between Tina (FancyFaced) a couple of weeks ago (I like Tina too). Jeffree decided to interject his bigoted self into their drama. I try to stay away from the YT guru gossip because I just want reviews and not everything about their personal lives but some of it spills onto their channels. Either way, I feel like Jackie and Tina are amongst the few with honest reviews.
> 
> I'm assuming that Kim has no clue about Jeffree's bigoted behaviors.



I don't like Tina. She comes off a bit hypocritical and b!tchy and she talks too much in her vids. I unsubscribed a while ago.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't like Tina. She comes off a bit hypocritical and b!tchy and she talks too much in her vids. I unsubscribed a while ago.


Lol.  I think she sometimes likes the drama and wishes she was invited on those trips even though she claims different.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Lol.  I think she sometimes likes the drama and wishes she was invited on those trips even though she claims different.



I wish I was invited!!!  Send me to Marrakech bora bora or Paris anytime!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish I was invited!!!  Send me to Marrakech bora bora or Paris anytime!


I heavily considered doing reviews just to go on these trips and getting free merch.


----------



## lilapot

I always go with my trusted make up brands no matter who the model is. I dont care if a product is attached to a certain kardashian, if it not made by a trusted brand, I don't bother with it. Models dont really use the products that they sell anyway unless maybe it's a VS lingerie.


----------



## berrydiva

lilapot said:


> I always go with my trusted make up brands no matter who the model is. I dont care if a product is attached to a certain kardashian, if it not made by a trusted brand, I don't bother with it. Models dont really use the products that they sell anyway unless maybe it's a VS lingerie.


Not sure if you're referring to the influencers but these are not models....they are beauty influencers on youtube. They are who ALL makeup brands send promo products to so that they will influence their subscribers to purchase their products. Usually, these influencers have at least 1M+ subscribers and basically can make or break some of these brands based on their product reviews. That's why Kim had them at her launch party.


----------



## lilapot

berrydiva said:


> Not sure if you're referring to the influencers but these are not models....they are beauty influencers on youtube. They are who ALL makeup brands send promo products to so that they will influence their subscribers to purchase their products. Usually, these influencers have at least 1M+ subscribers and basically can make or break some of these brands based on their product reviews. That's why Kim had them at her launch party.



My reply is regarding celebrities or models launching their brands not influencers or youtube reviewers. I was talking about a celebrity using his/her name to make money on things like make up and that even if i'm a huge fan, if the product is not made or backed up by a brand I trust, I don't buy it.

But I see why it couldve been mistaken as a reply to "influencers" as I just backread on prev posts.


----------



## berrydiva

lilapot said:


> My reply is regarding celebrities or models launching their brands not influencers or youtube reviewers. I was talking about a celebrity using his/her name to make money on things like make up and that even if i'm a huge fan, if the product is not made or backed up by a brand I trust, I don't buy it.
> 
> But I see why it couldve been mistaken as a reply to "influencers" as I just backread on prev posts.


Gotcha. I'm the same as you...if I like a brand, I mostly don't care about the celeb so long as they're not a bigot in any manner.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe posted this on Snap and my ovaries started twitching uncontrollably. North is gorgeous.


----------



## zen1965

North really is a beautiful little girl.
I hope some grown-up feels responsible for the little pup.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I dunno...................North may be better equipped to care for the pet than the so called adults in her life. She might actually care about the pup as more than just a prop


----------



## White Orchid

Although she's all Kanye, I still think she's a very pretty little girl.  And unlike her wretched excuse for a Mother, she does look like she genuinely loves the dog.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the dog looks miserable...  but North is absolutely a cutie


----------



## terebina786

Her contour kit is getting luke warm reviews if that.  The amount of product for the price is ridiculous, the performance is meh and the brush it comes with is useless.


----------



## guccimamma

what a beautiful little girl.


----------



## bag-mania

That sound you hear is Jackie Kennedy rolling over in her grave. 

*I've Got Nothing But Time For Jackie Kennedy
*
*Kim Kardashian* has a little *Jackie Kennedy* in her -- or at least on her -- because we found out she secretly bid on and won one of the legendary First Lady's super-expensive timepieces.

Auction sources tell us Christie's expected the watch to pull in $120,000 ... but Kim's anonymous, winning bid was $379,500!

Jackie's Cartier watch must have been acquired when she was First Lady -- just months before JFK was assassinated. It's engraved February 23, 1963. She got it as a gift from brother-in-law *Prince Stanislaw "Stas" Radziwill*.

It's interesting ... Kim has vowed not to be flashy since she was robbed in Paris last October. The watch doesn't stray from her plan ... it has no diamonds and the design is actually understated. We're told she plans to wear it. 

Kim also bid on one of Jackie's paintings ... which shows Stas in '63 on a 50-mile hike in Palm Beach.










http://www.tmz.com/2017/06/23/kim-kardashian-jackie-kennedy-watch-cartier-painting-auction/


----------



## WishList986

What a stunning watch, Definitely doesn't seem like Kim's style, but I like it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe posted this on Snap and my ovaries started twitching uncontrollably. North is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3740581



Two hours with my son will cure you of that twitching


----------



## zen1965

^ LoL.
That's what I thought, too. I gladly volunteer him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kkfiregirl said:


> Two hours with my son will cure you of that twitching



Oh, no..the twitching was temporary, very short lived.  Shortly after that a friend was telling me a story about walking in on her two year old playing with his own poop in the bathtub. I was immediately brought back to life, back to reality. lol.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> That sound you hear is Jackie Kennedy rolling over in her grave.
> 
> *I've Got Nothing But Time For Jackie Kennedy*
> 
> *Kim Kardashian* has a little *Jackie Kennedy* in her -- or at least on her -- because we found out she secretly bid on and won one of the legendary First Lady's super-expensive timepieces.
> 
> Auction sources tell us Christie's expected the watch to pull in $120,000 ... but Kim's anonymous, winning bid was $379,500!
> 
> Jackie's Cartier watch must have been acquired when she was First Lady -- just months before JFK was assassinated. It's engraved February 23, 1963. She got it as a gift from brother-in-law *Prince Stanislaw "Stas" Radziwill*.
> 
> It's interesting ... Kim has vowed not to be flashy since she was robbed in Paris last October. The watch doesn't stray from her plan ... it has no diamonds and the design is actually understated. We're told she plans to wear it.
> 
> Kim also bid on one of Jackie's paintings ... which shows Stas in '63 on a 50-mile hike in Palm Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/06/23/kim-kardashian-jackie-kennedy-watch-cartier-painting-auction/


Well, unless she had two Cartier Tanks, this is the watch I saw in all those photos of Jackie.  Seeing her, back in the day, with this watch made me fall hard for Cartier Tanks and now I have 2 and they are still my absolute favourite -- but it all started with Jackie.

And Kim is ruining it!

I wonder if small watches will make a return, so many don't even wear watches anymore.


----------



## Esizzle

Jayne1 said:


> Well, unless she had two Cartier Tanks, this is the watch I saw in all those photos of Jackie.  Seeing her, back in the day, with this watch made me fall hard for Cartier Tanks and now I have 2 and they are still my absolute favourite -- but it all started with Jackie.
> 
> And Kim is ruining it!
> 
> I wonder if small watches will make a return, so many don't even wear watches anymore.


I have noticed four people in the past few days wearing expensive jewelry watches that arent even functional. They just wore it as jewelry. Everyone looks at their phones to tell time! LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Esizzle said:


> I have noticed four people in the past few days wearing expensive jewelry watches that arent even functional. They just wore it as jewelry. Everyone looks at their phones to tell time! LOL



This is so me!!! I used to looooove watches - so much that I had to finally buy a watch box to keep them all in. Now I rarely wear one and even when I do I use my iPhone to keep up with the time!


----------



## mkr

I still wear watches. I have a thing for watches.


----------



## clydekiwi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe posted this on Snap and my ovaries started twitching uncontrollably. North is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3740581



Hopefully she will be supervised when playing with the delicate puppy


----------



## WishList986

I wear my watch more as a jewelry piece. It's always a nice addition to an outfit, even if I check my phone for the time


----------



## berrydiva

I wear my watch as jewelry now too.  My phone, laptop, cable box, stove, everything else has the time displayed.


----------



## Esizzle

clydekiwi said:


> Hopefully she will be supervised when playing with the delicate puppy


I hope the nannies keep a watchful eye


----------



## terebina786

I'm another one whose watch functions as jewellery.  I don't even think the right time is on my watch lol


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I'm another one whose watch functions as jewellery.  I don't even think the right time is on my watch lol


The battery was dead in mine for weeks before I noticed.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> The battery was dead in mine for weeks before I noticed.


Took me about 2 months to realize I hadn't changed it for Daylight Savings!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I seldom wear watches but when I do, it's strictly for fashion, not function.


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> the dog looks miserable...  but North is absolutely a cutie



Yep locking your arm around a dogs neck is one quick path to a bite statistic. I see this all the time - people allow their kids to pull the dogs face close to theirs for a photo- makes me cringe.


----------



## Yoshi1296

A Cartier Tank is my dream watch. I still hope to get one when I get my first job. But $379k is insane. Even if it was Jackie's.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Well, unless she had two Cartier Tanks, this is the watch I saw in all those photos of Jackie.  Seeing her, back in the day, with this watch made me fall hard for Cartier Tanks and now I have 2 and they are still my absolute favourite -- but it all started with Jackie.
> 
> And Kim is ruining it!
> 
> I wonder if small watches will make a return, so many don't even wear watches anymore.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Eh, I'm not surprised or mad at them. I was shocked that she carried Saint after her first pregnancy.
> 
> Her beauty line dropped today and most of it sold out in minutes according to Time Magazine, it net about 14 million.


I heard that about all the money she made in minutes on her beauty line.  Assume it isn't cheap?  Who are these fools enriching her?  You'd think the teens would be following her little sisters.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I heard that about all the money she made in minutes on her beauty line.  Assume it isn't cheap?  Who are these fools enriching her?  You'd think the teens would be following her little sisters.


Why do you guys think their fans are teens? Their fan consist of many grown adult women. Outside of tpf, I don't get the sense that people have the same level of contempt for Kim and crew.

The makeup world right now is all about the latest hot product....people collect them....it's basically turned into a hobby. Her kit isn't super expensive ($45) but for someone fresh to the beauty scene, it's pricy especially given that it's not a lot of product. A similar product probably goes for $35-40 but her's comes with a brush so I guess that's how they justify the price. There exist far more expensive contour sets than her's but that's usually luxury brands.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Why do you guys think their fans are teens? Their fan consist of many grown adult women. Outside of tpf, I don't get the sense that people have the same level of contempt for Kim and crew.
> 
> The makeup world right now is all about the latest hot product....people collect them....it's basically turned into a hobby. Her kit isn't super expensive ($45) but for someone fresh to the beauty scene, it's pricy especially given that it's not a lot of product. A similar product probably goes for $35-40 but her's comes with a brush so I guess that's how they justify the price. There exist far more expensive contour sets than her's but that's usually luxury brands.



For me, seeing Grown adults fawn over them is just weird


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> For me, seeing Grown adults fawn over them is just weird


Grown adults fawn over celebs....I find it all odd regardless of the celeb.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fawning goes both ways, too. Folks fawn over people they claim not like allllll day. Just putting that out there.



sdkitty said:


> I heard that about all the money she made in minutes on her beauty line.  Assume it isn't cheap?  Who are these fools enriching her?  You'd think the teens would be following her little sisters.



The Kardashain demographic consists mostly of grown women, lol. Idk why that's so hard for some to believe.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fawning goes both ways, too. Folks fawn over people they claim not like allllll day. Just putting that out there.
> 
> 
> 
> The Kardashain demographic consists mostly of grown women, lol. Idk why that's so hard for some to believe.




I find it hella hard to believe LOL 
I just don't see the appeal of them (but that's just me) 
and yes fawning is just weird but even weirder when you don't even know someone or fawning over someone who doesn't even know you exist. WEIRD lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Glitterandstuds said:


> I find it hella hard to believe LOL
> I just don't see the appeal of them (but that's just me)
> and yes fawning is just weird but even weirder when you don't even know someone or fawning over someone who doesn't even know you exist. WEIRD lol



Again, folks talk sh!t about people that don't even know they exist so what is the difference? There isn't really much difference between a 'stan' or a 'hater', tbh.

A quick glance of their meet and greet pics will tell you all you need to know. Those are grown women with jobs and bills paying to take pics with the Kardashians. Forbes pegs their demographic at 18-49....grown folks.

Some people in this thread think that just liking them or having something nice to say equates to being a hardcore stan and that's not the case at all. The Kardashains are mindless entertainment; no different than Real Housewives or Love and Hip hop, etc. It's not that deep.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Again, folks talk sh!t about people that don't even know they exist so what is the difference? There isn't really much difference between a 'stan' or a 'hater', tbh.
> 
> A quick glance of their meet and greet pics will tell you all you need to know. Those are grown women with jobs and bills paying to take pics with the Kardashians. Forbes pegs their demographic at 18-49....grown folks.
> 
> Some people in this thread think that just liking them or having something nice to say equates to being a hardcore stan and that's not the case at all. The Kardashains are mindless entertainment; no different than Real Housewives or Love and Hip hop, etc. It's not that deep.


I honestly don't know why the Kardashians are so bothersome to people. They are quite easy to avoid...don't track their whereabouts on social media, don't click stories about them on gossip blogs, ignore their show, etc. It's really not that serious....they're a vapid family who found a way to make a few quick bucks.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I honestly don't know why the Kardashians are so bothersome to people. They are quite easy to avoid...don't track their whereabouts on social media, don't click stories about them on gossip blogs, ignore their show, etc. It's really not that serious....they're a vapid family who found a way to make a few quick bucks.



Right. Good or bad people choose to make Kardashain doings their business to know. That's why when I read comments about wanting them to disappear I'm like "Girl, bye". Instead of waiting for them to disappear just stop checking for them. It's pretty easy to do, but the gag is that people really don't want them disappear (despite of what their mouths may say). Folks like talking about them whether than wanna admit or not.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Interesting comments thus far. I read the gossip threads, because I like the conversation. I can't say I have any feelings (positive or negative) about the kardashians.


----------



## bag-princess

kkfiregirl said:


> Interesting comments thus far. I read the gossip threads, because I like the conversation. I can't say I have any feelings (positive or negative) about the kardashians.



I like the conversation too because I don't love them nor do I hate them. I just started watching the show again last month and the last time I actively seeked it was Khloe's wedding to Lamar! It's not that serious to me. 
I don't think about them enough to let them bother me one way or another. If I am not here - their name is never mentioned to me. They are not on the radar of anyone I hang around.


----------



## WishList986

It's crazy seeing comments on articles about them, its as if people seek them out just to bash them.


----------



## Tivo

WishList986 said:


> It's crazy seeing comments on articles about them, its as if people seek them out just to bash them.


Isn't it wonderful? I'll never tire of Kardashian bashing.


----------



## Esizzle

The only kardashian that really annoys me is Kylie. I dont know she just annoys me. The rest are harmless to mildly entertaining. But I actually have to make an effort to seek out their gossip or they are not part of my daily life.


----------



## Esizzle

Cute story about the gift Kendull gave North on her 4th birthday

https://www.buzzfeed.com/michellerennex/my-queens?utm_term=.nqMMMx0VD#.qnJmmngxB


----------



## WishList986

Esizzle said:


> Cute story about the gift Kendull gave North on her 4th birthday
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/michellerennex/my-queens?utm_term=.nqMMMx0VD#.qnJmmngxB


That's such an adorable gift. I hope Kim or Ye will take the time to do these fun experiments with North, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. Good or bad people choose to make Kardashain doings their business to know. That's why when I read comments about wanting them to disappear I'm like "Girl, bye". Instead of waiting for them to disappear just stop checking for them. It's pretty easy to do, but the gag is that people really don't want them disappear (despite of what their mouths may say). Folks like talking about them whether than wanna admit or not.



I could care less what they do nor do I "Check for them" This is the only thread I participate in (and even that is scarce) I love seeing what people post, I'm here for the comments not the Kardashians. Some people here know every move etc...Those are the people I found weird but like I said I don't understand the obsession and the pics I've seen of M&G I usually only see teens but don't doubt there are some grown folk obsessing as well)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Esizzle said:


> Cute story about the gift Kendull gave North on her 4th birthday
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/michellerennex/my-queens?utm_term=.nqMMMx0VD#.qnJmmngxB



I love this!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a mini me of her mom Kim Kardashian.

And on Tuesday, North West looked as happy as can be in the arms of her beautiful mother.

North, four, looked sweet in a silky dress while being cradled by Kim, 36, at the launch of KKW Beauty in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...usband-Kanye-West-daughter.html#ixzz4lFuglJzO


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good in these pics. Kanye always looks better with a smile on his face.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are busy parents to North, aged four, and Saint, aged one.

But the superstars still carve out a little romantic time for each other now and then as they did on Saturday night when taking out their $700,000 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren to stop by a friend's house in Calabasas.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians standout was seen planting a kiss on her Yeezy designer spouse, - who she celebrated a three-year wedding anniversary with in May - as they strolled together after the soiree inside the Avanti apartment complex.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-plants-kiss-Kanye-West.html#ixzz4lFxbt6A7


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The kiss pic is soooooo staged... doesn't have any authenticity at all.


----------



## Stansy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The kiss pic is soooooo staged... doesn't have any authenticity at all.


My thoughts exactly. That´s a friendly kiss, not a lovers´ kiss...


----------



## White Orchid

Not only are those boots incredibly ugly, they so don't go with that outfit.


----------



## afsweet

Esizzle said:


> Cute story about the gift Kendull gave North on her 4th birthday
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/michellerennex/my-queens?utm_term=.nqMMMx0VD#.qnJmmngxB



that's a great gift idea- definitely going to try to remember this.


----------



## Esizzle

She looks so orange in the staged dinner pics. And I hate the wet hair look from her launch party.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those boots are ugly as sh!t. 


Kendall's gift to North was very cute and thoughtful.


----------



## TC1

LOL at Kanye being a passenger. No man I know would be driven around all the time. All of these men in this family seem to enjoy it though.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> LOL at Kanye being a passenger. No man I know would be driven around all the time. All of these men in this family seem to enjoy it though.


Huh? There are many pics of Kanye driving with Kim in the passenger seat. Either way, your wife being the main driver makes you less of a man?


----------



## berrydiva

If she wore a pair of relaxed distressed jeans that outfit would've been cute for date night.


----------



## TC1

berrydiva said:


> Huh? There are many pics of Kanye driving with Kim in the passenger seat. Either way, your wife being the main driver makes you less of a man?


Well, I'm not a man. But any man I'm with usually drives. I am more than capable of driving myself. I just find it a theme with these K's that Khloe, Kourt & Kim seem to drive all the time.


----------



## poopsie

My car I drive. Their car they drive. Period.
Of course I drive a stick. most guys don't even know how to drive one any more


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Well, I'm not a man. But any man I'm with usually drives. I am more than capable of driving myself. I just find it a theme with these K's that Khloe, Kourt & Kim seem to drive all the time.


I know you're not a man....I used 'you' in the general sense. I have no idea your age or where you live which may potentially influence your perspective that a man has to drive all the time. IME, usually when a man drives all the time it's because he thinks the woman is a bad driver, she doesn't like driving/can't drive, it's his car, it's a manual which she can't drive or he's just flat out controlling.

When we take my car, I drive...when we take the SO's car, he drives.

In any event, there are more than enough pics posted in these threads of them also being driven by their man of the moment.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I never had an interest in learning how to drive a stick (it's the millenneal in me ) My father used to insist that I learn but I never did. 

My husband does the majority of the driving when we're together no matter the car but I drive on occasion. I actually feel safer behind the wheel when riding with him because he's crazy.


----------



## Ceeyahd

My SO would prefer I drive, unless it's HIS vehicle. I'm ALLOWED to drive his truck, lol, but not his car. Frankly, I wish he would drive more often. I feel like an Uber driver for the family. I choke when he complains about all the mileage on my vehicle, as in really. 

Besides with the trophy vehicles the Kardashians own, they probably enjoy driving themselves.


----------



## Esizzle

I hate driving but my husband loves it. When we go out usually he drives to the venue and I drive back home because he has consumed alcohol and I have to DD lol


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I never had an interest in learning how to drive a stick (it's the millenneal in me ) My father used to insist that I learn but I never did.
> 
> My husband does the majority of the driving when we're together no matter the car but I drive on occasion. I actually feel safer behind the wheel when riding with him because he's crazy.



Really? I LOVE LOVE LOVE driving with a stick - to me it is the best part of the whole driving experience, that plus the music of course


----------



## Aimee3

Kim looks like she's pushing Kanye away in that first photo!


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I never had an interest in learning how to drive a stick (it's the millenneal in me ) My father used to insist that I learn but I never did.
> .


sound so funny to my European-ear


----------



## bag-princess

My husband hates driving so I am usually the one that does - especially when it is my own car! I don't get these women that always hand the keys over to the man just because he is a man!  They drive themselves just fine when he isn't around. I am not Miss Daisy and need someone to take me where I want to go!  And being a male doesn't automatically make him a better driver.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> And being a male doesn't automatically make him a better driver.


Let the crowd say Amen!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I never had an interest in learning how to drive a stick (it's the millenneal in me ) My father used to insist that I learn but I never did.
> 
> My husband does the majority of the driving when we're together no matter the car but I drive on occasion. I actually feel safer behind the wheel when riding with him because he's crazy.


Once you learn to drive a manual, you may never want to drive a automatic ever again. But I will say some of these automatics that have manual modes are getting significantly better in giving you a manual experience.


----------



## Kidclarke

I've always wanted to learn manual. I was going to learn on a friend's old truck but they got in an accident on the freeway and the truck got totaled. I haven't been able to find someone I know willing to teach me because mostly everyone drives an automatic. My car has that tiptronic transmission but I'm too scared to mess up my engine and practice. I really wish there was a manual driving school!

As for the driving thing, I drive my car and my boyfriend drives his. He prefers to drive though because he hates my driving, but I don't like driving so it's cool with me. He drives like a grandma though.  I grew up racing go karts so I'm sure he's a safe normal driver compared to me.

I love the gift Kendall gave, very cute and unique. Super surprising coming from that family.


----------



## berrydiva

Kidclarke said:


> I've always wanted to learn manual. I was going to learn on a friend's old truck but they got in an accident on the freeway and the truck got totaled. I haven't been able to find someone I know willing to teach me because mostly everyone drives an automatic. My car has that tiptronic transmission but I'm too scared to mess up my engine and practice. I really wish there was a manual driving school!
> 
> As for the driving thing, I drive my car and my boyfriend drives his. He prefers to drive though because he hates my driving, but I don't like driving so it's cool with me. He drives like a grandma though.  I grew up racing go karts so I'm sure he's a safe normal driver compared to me.
> 
> I love the gift Kendall gave, very cute and unique. Super surprising coming from that family.


Depending on which model you have, the tiptronic will not let you redline and will auto-shift eventually to prevent you blowing the gearshift. 

Not sure where you live but many driving schools also offer manual courses.


----------



## Kidclarke

berrydiva said:


> Depending on which model you have, the tiptronic will not let you redline and will auto-shift eventually to prevent you blowing the gearshift.
> 
> Not sure where you live but many driving schools also offer manual courses.


I checked a few years ago, but I have not thought to check recently. I am going to look into it again. I'll ask the dealership about that too, I always get paranoid with cars. My first car had the same thing and the engine blew, not sure if it was related. My car is a 2015 so it must have a prevention.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Once you learn to drive a manual, you may never want to drive a automatic ever again. But I will say some of these automatics that have manual modes are getting significantly better in giving you a manual experience.



Idk, Berry...manual just seems like too much work, lol. I've had cars with paddle shifters and never made use or even bothered to learn how to properly use them. I just want to put the car in drive and go, lol.


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Idk, Berry...manual just seems like too much work, lol. I've had cars with paddle shifters and never made use or even bothered to learn how to properly use them. I just want to put the car in drive and go, lol.


I think it all depends on what you are used to.
automatic is nicer if your stuck in traffic. but if you want to drive fast and have fun then manual is the best


----------



## Jayne1

myown said:


> I think it all depends on what you are used to.
> automatic is nicer if your stuck in traffic. but if you want to drive fast and have fun then manual is the best


Agree. Automatic is nicer (and easier) when you're in city stop and go traffic.

As for driving stick -- it took a while to not hate the clutch and I was terrified for the longest time to start on a hill and to learn the balance between gravity and the pressure on the gas pedal, but what a huge feeling of accomplishment when I did.

However, I live in a huge, traffic congested city, so we gave up our manual cars years ago, but if a person loves driving, then driving stick connects you with a car much more so than an automatic.


----------



## Avril

I could never understand why Automatics are everywhere in the US. It's mostly Manual over here in Europe. I've driven an Automatic before and it's like driving a toy car, I much prefer driving Manual.


----------



## berrydiva

Avril said:


> I could never understand why Automatics are everywhere in the US. It's mostly Manual over here in Europe. I've driven an Automatic before and it's like driving a toy car, I much prefer driving Manual.


Fuel prices and engine size essentially. Fuel is cheaper here by comparison to many other European countries and automatics use more fuel. The more fuel the country buys, the cheaper our fuel prices....basic economics essentially. Although, cars here have got a lot better with fuel consumption due to emmissions laws. Plus cars here tend to have bigger engines for long distance driving, in heavily populated cities manuals are not realistic for driving in traffic,  automatics are less expensive cars to buy than manuals, we use a lot of pickup trucks/SUVs (having V8-12 engines), etc. There actually are quite valid reasons that automatics are used. I learned on a manual and prefer to drive one but also have an automatic and if it's a performance car, the difference isn't all that noticeable....if you drove an automatic and it felt like a toy car, I'm guessing you were driving something with a 4-cyl and a small engine?


----------



## Frivole88

*Payback! Kanye West 'intensifies feud with Jay-Z by QUITTING Tidal after being owed more than $3million'... as former BFF takes a dig at him on new album 4:44
*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-intensifies-feud-Jay-Z-QUITTING-Tidal.html

He was dissed by former pal Jay-Z on his new album 4:44 after he implied that he offered him a giant loan.

And 'unhappy' Kanye West has now cut ties with Tidal - after he helped launch the company in 2015 alongside the likes of Rihanna and Calvin Harris - as reported by TMZ.

The rapper, 40, is said to be 'owed more more than $3 million' from the music streaming site - with his lawyers sending a letter to the company telling them they were 'in breach and the contact was terminated.'






He's quit! 'Unhappy' Kanye West, 40, has now cut ties with streaming site Tidal over money dispute- as reported by TMZ






Payback: This comes after Kanye was dissed by former pal Jay-Z, 47, on his new album 4:44 after he implied that he offered him a giant loan


The publication also revealed that Kanye's lawyers sent another letter two weeks after the first one after the conflict failed to be resolved.

The issues stemmed after Kanye's Saint Pablo album brought in more than 1 million new subscribers to Tidal - which he was supposed to receive a bonus for.


The company also reportedly went back on their promise of reimbursing him for music videos - but Tidal stated that he 'didn't deliver the videos required by contract.'

Tidal have since sent a letter back, stating they 'still have an exclusive contract with Kanye and if he goes to another streaming service they'd sue him.'



This follows on from reports that the half of Kim Kardashian 'had no advance knowledge' over the information leaked on Jay-Z's new track Kill Jay-Z - which dropped on Thursday night.

In his lyrics, the 47-year-old Brooklyn, New York native seems to mention very explicitly the giant loan that the super producer offered up to Kanye apparently confirming the rumor.

'You dropped outta school, you lost your principles / You gave him 20 million without thinkin',' raps the husband of Beyonce, 'he gave you 20 minutes on stage, f**k was he thinkin'?'


The Empire State of Mind hitmaker also mentioned Kanye's 2004 studio album The College Dropout in the same song.

It seems the Kanye references also referred to the feud between the two, which reportedly flowered when Jay-Z failed to reach out to Kanye when his wife Kim Kardashian was robbed at gunpoint back in October.

During a concert in Sacramento on November 19, Kanye stopped to rant about his relationship with the music mogul.

'Jay Z — call me, bruh,' he pleaded, adding 'you still ain't called me. Jay Z, I know you got killers. Please don't send them at my head.'

After Jay-Z, Kanye went after Beyonce, and once again brought up the time he interrupted Taylor Swift on her behalf at the 2009 MTV Video Music Awards.

The Gold Digger singer stood up at the awards show to share that he thought Beyonce deserved the Video of the Year gong over Swift.

'Beyoncé, I was hurt. I went down seven years on behalf of you,' railed the temperamental star during his concert. 'I am putting my career, my life, my public standing at risk when I talk to y'all like this. This is a moment in the matrix, bro. Beyoncé, I was hurt because I hear that you said you wouldn't perform unless you won Video of the Year over me and over Hotline Bling'.

Though there was obviously some bad blood, Kanye, Jay-Z and Beyonce have reportedly repaired their relationship since the feud.


----------



## berrydiva

kristinlorraine said:


> This follows on from reports that the half of Kim Kardashian 'had no advance knowledge' over the information leaked on Jay-Z's new track Kill Jay-Z - which dropped on Thursday night.
> 
> In his lyrics, the 47-year-old Brooklyn, New York native seems to mention very explicitly the giant loan that the super producer offered up to Kanye apparently confirming the rumor.
> 
> 'You dropped outta school, you lost your principles / You gave him 20 million without thinkin',' raps the husband of Beyonce, 'he gave you 20 minutes on stage, f**k was he thinkin'?'


Information leaked? This was known that he got $$$ to come to Tidal and it wasn't a loan....where are they getting thag from?


----------



## WishList986

Ye seems like one of those people who does something for someone without them asking, then expects eternal gratitude for it.


----------



## YSoLovely

I don't think Jay was ever truly Kanye's friend. Jigga ain't loyal to anybody but Blue & Green.


----------



## CeeJay

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Really? I LOVE LOVE LOVE driving with a stick - to me it is the best part of the whole driving experience, that plus the music of course


Same here; always felt that I could control the car better when I shifted it into the "correct" gear depending on the road (or weather conditions).  Alas, here in the States, most folks seem to prefer an Automatic .. but as I have a Euro background, my parents made it mandatory that we learn how to drive a stick .. and I'm really glad that they made us learn!


----------



## iamshoediva

They are so perfect for each other.


----------



## GaitreeS

kristinlorraine said:


> *Payback! Kanye West 'intensifies feud with Jay-Z by QUITTING Tidal after being owed more than $3million'... as former BFF takes a dig at him on new album 4:44
> *
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-intensifies-feud-Jay-Z-QUITTING-Tidal.html
> 
> He was dissed by former pal Jay-Z on his new album 4:44 after he implied that he offered him a giant loan.
> 
> And 'unhappy' Kanye West has now cut ties with Tidal - after he helped launch the company in 2015 alongside the likes of Rihanna and Calvin Harris - as reported by TMZ.
> 
> The rapper, 40, is said to be 'owed more more than $3 million' from the music streaming site - with his lawyers sending a letter to the company telling them they were 'in breach and the contact was terminated.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's quit! 'Unhappy' Kanye West, 40, has now cut ties with streaming site Tidal over money dispute- as reported by TMZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payback: This comes after Kanye was dissed by former pal Jay-Z, 47, on his new album 4:44 after he implied that he offered him a giant loan
> 
> 
> The publication also revealed that Kanye's lawyers sent another letter two weeks after the first one after the conflict failed to be resolved.
> 
> The issues stemmed after Kanye's Saint Pablo album brought in more than 1 million new subscribers to Tidal - which he was supposed to receive a bonus for.
> 
> 
> The company also reportedly went back on their promise of reimbursing him for music videos - but Tidal stated that he 'didn't deliver the videos required by contract.'
> 
> Tidal have since sent a letter back, stating they 'still have an exclusive contract with Kanye and if he goes to another streaming service they'd sue him.'
> 
> 
> 
> This follows on from reports that the half of Kim Kardashian 'had no advance knowledge' over the information leaked on Jay-Z's new track Kill Jay-Z - which dropped on Thursday night.
> 
> In his lyrics, the 47-year-old Brooklyn, New York native seems to mention very explicitly the giant loan that the super producer offered up to Kanye apparently confirming the rumor.
> 
> 'You dropped outta school, you lost your principles / You gave him 20 million without thinkin',' raps the husband of Beyonce, 'he gave you 20 minutes on stage, f**k was he thinkin'?'
> 
> 
> The Empire State of Mind hitmaker also mentioned Kanye's 2004 studio album The College Dropout in the same song.
> 
> It seems the Kanye references also referred to the feud between the two, which reportedly flowered when Jay-Z failed to reach out to Kanye when his wife Kim Kardashian was robbed at gunpoint back in October.
> 
> During a concert in Sacramento on November 19, Kanye stopped to rant about his relationship with the music mogul.
> 
> 'Jay Z — call me, bruh,' he pleaded, adding 'you still ain't called me. Jay Z, I know you got killers. Please don't send them at my head.'
> 
> After Jay-Z, Kanye went after Beyonce, and once again brought up the time he interrupted Taylor Swift on her behalf at the 2009 MTV Video Music Awards.
> 
> The Gold Digger singer stood up at the awards show to share that he thought Beyonce deserved the Video of the Year gong over Swift.
> 
> 'Beyoncé, I was hurt. I went down seven years on behalf of you,' railed the temperamental star during his concert. 'I am putting my career, my life, my public standing at risk when I talk to y'all like this. This is a moment in the matrix, bro. Beyoncé, I was hurt because I hear that you said you wouldn't perform unless you won Video of the Year over me and over Hotline Bling'.
> 
> Though there was obviously some bad blood, Kanye, Jay-Z and Beyonce have reportedly repaired their relationship since the feud.



'Ye really was/is broke?


----------



## mkr

GaitreeS said:


> 'Ye really was/is broke?


There have been articles posted here that he is close to broke.  Not your or my kind of broke but I guess he spends and spends and Kimmy is mad AF.


----------



## mkr

Happy Independence Day everyone!  Have a safe holiday!


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> 'Ye really was/is broke?


He didn't give Kanye a loan. They paid Kanye $20 mill to come to Tidal instead of going to Apple music. TMZ is doing too much right now and being extra.


----------



## GaitreeS

berrydiva said:


> He didn't give Kanye a loan. They paid Kanye $20 mill to come to Tidal instead of going to Apple music. TMZ is doing too much right now and being extra.



I don't know about Tidal giving Kanye money to come over...did tidal pay any other artist? I think it was an advance, well that makes the most sense to me. Jay seems like a smart business man I just don't see him paying/giving Kanye money. 

Rich people problems here LOL I always had a feeling Kanye lost his way, wish him well and hope he learns from whatever situation he got himself into.


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> I don't know about Tidal giving Kanye money to come over...did tidal pay any other artist? I think it was an advance, well that makes the most sense to me. Jay seems like a smart business man I just don't see him paying/giving Kanye money.
> 
> Rich people problems here LOL I always had a feeling Kanye lost his way, wish him well and hope he learns from whatever situation he got himself into.


They didn't want Kanye taking his catalog exclusively to Apple as well as taking his artists.  Apple offered Kanye money and Tidal matched. I don't think this is all that sorted that TMZ is trying to make it....its just business.


----------



## mkr

Well I guess this puts a damper on a Kim   Beyoncé girls night out.


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Well I guess this puts a damper on a Kim   Beyoncé girls night out.


This is Beyoncé redeeming quality in my eyes...her disdain of all things Kim KarTrashCan. I love that the Carters won't feed into the BS!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Fuel prices and engine size essentially. Fuel is cheaper here by comparison to many other European countries and *automatics use more fuel.*


that´s actually not true


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> This is Beyoncé redeeming quality in my eyes...her disdain of all things Kim KarTrashCan. I love that the Carters won't feed into the BS!



Still boggles my mind how Kris was invited to Ms Tina's birthday party years ago. Was she someone's +1?


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> that´s actually not true


Historically, yes it is true. Did you read the following sentence where I stated that fuel economy has improved in automatics mainly driven by emissions laws or are we ignoring that I've said they've become more fuel efficient? The poster questioned why automatics were favored in the US and historically we have favored them for the reason I stated. 

Google is our friend
http://www.autoblog.com/2010/08/18/greenlings-why-do-automatic-transmissions-now-get-better-fuel-e/


> *In the last 25 years, there have been three major advances to automatic transmissions that have made the biggest difference in fuel economy gains*: more gear ratios, lock-up torque converters and electronic controls. Lock-up converters incorporate a mechanical clutch that can hard-couple the pump and turbine when the vehicle is cruising with no transmission shifting. The clutch allows the torque converter to achieve near-100 percent efficiency. *In recent years, engineers have also been able to utilize electronic controls to increase the proportion of time that the torque converter is locked, further increasing efficiency*


----------



## GoGlam

Tivo said:


> This is Beyoncé redeeming quality in my eyes...her disdain of all things Kim KarTrashCan. I love that the Carters won't feed into the BS!



That's funny, especially since Beyoncé isn't much better.  Just more publicly low key about it.


----------



## mkr

GoGlam said:


> That's funny, especially since Beyoncé isn't much better.  Just more publicly low key about it.


True, but she has a talent and worked hard and earned her money and her respect.


----------



## martinka888

O wow, she will be 40?!?! I bet they were planning this day for couple of years.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

GoGlam said:


> That's funny, especially since Beyoncé isn't much better.  Just more publicly low key about it.



Yeah, Bey is def a stunt queen but she does it through her 'art' so it's received differently.


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, I didn't say anything was wrong with her review, I just think it she had purchased it and not been invited as part of the campaign, her review would have been very different.
> 
> Jackie has money to make, bills to be paid.  She's not going to say much in a negative way.  Just like all the rest.
> 
> I will however be sitting perched for Stephanie Nicole's review, if she does one.


check out her Instagram, she talked about it there. I love Stephanie Nicole! and I agree with your thoughts on Jackie's review


----------



## Sasha2012

She vowed to 'get it together' after seeing unflattering photos of herself in a swimsuit in April.

And it looks like Kim Kardashian has been hard at work, as the 36-year-old KUWTK star showed off her taut physique on one of her grueling workouts on Friday.

In photographs obtained by Dailymail.com Kim is seen wearing a skimpy bra top and cycling shorts as she hikes with pal Carla DiBello and personal trainer Don-A-Matrix in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-shows-svelte-frame-hike.html#ixzz4mBbhPd2y


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LOL at that sports bra. That's a bra to lounge around the house, you don't work out in that. It's not supporting a damn thing.

She has good taste in water, tho. I'll give her that, lol. Essentia water is bomb.


----------



## sunshinesash

Esizzle said:


> I did not change my last name when I got married and dont plan to ever. The agreement with my husband is that if we ever have kids, they will have his last name. But I get to pick their first names. haha


This is what I always say lmao! Great minds...


----------



## WishList986

My boobs hurt just seeing that bra. I'm surprised she didn't leave with a black eye.


----------



## mkr

You're assuming she's actually running.


----------



## GoGlam

She looks skinnier than I ever remember seeing her... apart from that back side.


----------



## Esizzle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> LOL at that sports bra. That's a bra to lounge around the house, you don't work out in that. It's not supporting a damn thing.
> 
> She has good taste in water, tho. I'll give her that, lol. Essentia water is bomb.


Do the kardashians get paid for that water? I've seen Khloe drinking it on the show too!


----------



## Sandi.el

Not a drop of sweat in sight


----------



## Sandi.el

Literally looking down in every pic


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Esizzle said:


> Do the kardashians get paid for that water? I've seen Khloe drinking it on the show too!



I doubt they get paid but it might get sent to them for free. Essentia water is 'trendy' if water can be considered trendy, lol. It's worth the hype tho. It's overtaken Fiji for me and that was my all time fav bottled water.


----------



## Esizzle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I doubt they get paid but it might get sent to them for free. Essentia water is 'trendy' if water can be considered trendy, lol. It's worth the hype tho. It's overtaken Fiji for me and that was my all time fav bottled water.


Oh I just googled it. I will give it a try, I am really into alkaline things these days. lol!


----------



## Milky caramel

kkfiregirl said:


> Two hours with my son will cure you of that twitching


[emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13]


----------



## Lounorada

The photoshop on those 'working-out' pics is comically bad!
The fact that she's wearing that dreadful, non-supportive bra is enough to guess that no real exercise took place.


----------



## labelwhore04

Are those pics photoshopped or is she really that thin? Sorry dumb question, this is Kim K we're talking about, of course they're photoshopped But she looks soo skinny, the thinnest i've ever seen her, almost verging on too thin


----------



## mkr

She is pretty thin. But you can still see her butt cheeks drooping into the thigh gap. That is nasty.


----------



## pixiejenna

The last pic looks the least photo shopped of the bunch. Apparently the artist who did this work is a big fan of the thigh gap,  lol Kimbo doesn't have one. As a positive I can say I like these yeazies the zebra print is cute.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She's the center of attention everywhere she goes.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her as she attended the Fashion Los Angeles Awards on Sunday night.
> 
> The 36-year-old wowed in a sheer white gown, with cloud-like details on the shoulders, as she posed fiercely on the arrivals carpet.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-stuns-gown-Fashion-Awards.html#ixzz4d9iOWTTz


The top of that gown looks like that furry, dangerous mold you're not supposed to find in your basement. 


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those pants look like a condom. It's a no from me.
> 
> Her body looks better, those hips are tragic tho.





Lounorada said:


> Bless her little heart, she thinks she's all _'Fashun_!', but she's really just a Fool.
> 
> I don't know what material those leggings are made from, but they look as if they'd make the skin/body sweat and smell revolting


Ew, I'm just thinking of the swamp azz one could get from wearing pants like those! 



WishList986 said:


> This looks like something you'd wear under a Victorian Halloween costume.


The lace from one leg would make a cute pear of lace booty shorts (I'd wear UNDER my clothes!) 


Lounorada said:


> *Warning!*
> 
> Look away now if you don't want to see the worst of the pics posted by DailyFail...
> 
> I mean, I knew it must look dreadful (in reality / when unphotoshopped), but not _this_ dreadful:
> 
> DailyFail
> View attachment 3678937
> View attachment 3678938
> View attachment 3678939
> View attachment 3678940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hilarious thing is, these have been photoshopped in the some way, especially on her legs.





Lounorada said:


> *Warning!*
> 
> Look away now if you don't want to see the worst of the pics posted by DailyFail...
> 
> I mean, I knew it must look dreadful (in reality / when unphotoshopped), but not _this_ dreadful:
> 
> DailyFail
> View attachment 3678937
> View attachment 3678938
> View attachment 3678939
> View attachment 3678940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hilarious thing is, these have been photoshopped in the some way, especially on her legs.



I saw that picture and am reminded of that part in Friends where they learn Ugly Naked Guy is moving out of his apartment:

Rachel: Ohh, I'm gonna miss that big old squishy butt. 
Chandler: And we're done with the chicken fried rice.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian was snapped in Sherman Oaks, California on Thursday, looking amazing as she grabbed a beverage to cool off while out on the sweltering summer day.

The 36-year-old looked healthy and slimmed down as she wore a white shirt tucked into short dark grey denim shorts with beige heels. She had a long black leather coat on and wore her long straight mane down and parted in the middle on the outing.

The reality TV queen was impeccably made up on the outing, where she perused magazines at a nearby newsstand before purchasing a drink at an establishment called Pita Kitchen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leggy-lovely-checking-news.html#ixzz4mIKHgssA


----------



## caitlin1214

Sorry! Ignore this! Was trying to multi-quote and made a miss-step.


----------



## caitlin1214

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't feel *one* iota of sympathy for her. It's like Karma decided the time was right and said, _"Let's do this"._
> 
> That *@$$* !! sweet jeebus, if there was doubt left in anyone's mind (anyone? anyone?) that this gal had injections in her butt, this should well and truly end the speculation. You can practically SEE where all the work was done.
> 
> You, Kimmy darling are a precautionary tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your squats ladies, and leave the artificial butt enhancements alone.


Squats, twerk classes (that's what I do!), plies, great fitting jeans.....


Tivo said:


> Nope. Not gonna sit here and let the narrative get hijacked as if this is all about "hating cellulite."
> 
> This is about all Kim's lies finally getting all the way exposed.


Exactly. I'm all for women of all shapes wearing whatever they want on the beach. If someone wants to wear a bikini, they should do it and rock it. You do you. 

But with the K clan, it's like, we're not idiots. We know the wallpaper is peeling and we can see the ropes and pulleys. We're calling you out on it. 



Babydoll Chanel said:


> I *kinda* like it too... it's not over the top like her previous Met Gala ensembles... it's understated and not disaster-ish. She looks ok. And ok for Kim these days is a huge compliment



It's like least of her many, many (many!) evils. 

The red and silver gown on  the woman in the first picture is gorgeous. That's what my eye was automatically drawn to. 



Sasha2012 said:


> You don't have to waste time telling a Kardashian to pose.
> 
> Faced with a bank of cameras at the NBC Upfront promotional event in New York on Monday, sisters Kim and Khloe knew exactly what to do.
> 
> Springing into obviously practiced poses, the pair were like living dolls as they stood, arms at their sides, slight smiles on their perfect faces.
> 
> Looking back at pictures later, Khloe was quick to remark on their waxwork-like appearance, asking fans to guess if they were real.  'Can you guess.... Madame Tussaud's? Or the real deal??' she joked.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...loe-look-like-living-dolls.html#ixzz4hBYhPOB0


I really don't like those pointy little elf boots. 

Last time I saw boots like those was on an episode of Extreme Couponing. After she rang out at the register, she did a little jig in her boots to celebrate all the savings. (That woman, it turns out, was accused of using coupons for the wrong products. The woman claims that as long as the bar codes on the coupons match the products, she's not doing anything wrong. Other couponers disagreed and it was a whole big thing.) 



berrydiva said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear....i meant that society treats it like the woman has no identity before or after marriage.





bisousx said:


> I thought about your post and actually can't think of anyone in my immediate circles who changed their last names after marriage. Times are definitely changing.



My mom, my sister and one of my sisters-in-law hyphenated their last  names. My other sister-in-law kept her name. (She's well-established in her career under her own name.)

When I get married, I'm going to hyphenate, too. I love my name, but I do want take his, as well.

(And I can't make my name a middle name, because I've got two already.)


----------



## lorihmatthews

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I never had an interest in learning how to drive a stick (it's the millenneal in me ) My father used to insist that I learn but I never did.
> 
> My husband does the majority of the driving when we're together no matter the car but I drive on occasion. I actually feel safer behind the wheel when riding with him because he's crazy.



I agree with your dad on this one, mine was the same way.  If you're with your husband or anyone else who drives a stick and there is some sort of emergency, you can't drive the car. It really is important to know how to drive one, even if you never intend on owning one.

My dad taught me how to drive, and he actually taught me how to drive a manual before an automatic.


----------



## caitlin1214

rockhollow said:


> agree with all the posts - it's such an ill fitting porn suit.
> Again, the lady with all this money, goes out in public wearing something that is so wrong.



Haha! "Ill-fitting porn suit!" Yeah, they either wear that or with something that barely qualifies as a skirt. It's more like a belt. 

The suit would look nice if it actually fit and if she wore something underneath. 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I never had an interest in learning how to drive a stick (it's the millenneal in me ) My father used to insist that I learn but I never did.


My dad's car is a stick. He got it to teach himself how to drive it. (Whenever they go to Europe, the rental cars are all sticks, so he thought it would be nice to know how in case they ever go back.) 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I doubt they get paid but it might get sent to them for free. Essentia water is 'trendy' if water can be considered trendy, lol. It's worth the hype tho. It's overtaken Fiji for me and that was my all time fav bottled water.



I like Fiji, I also like Smart Water. 
I tried the Brita filter for a while, but it seems that it always tastes dusty to me. Maybe I need a new filter.

In the meantime, I'll stick to the Smart Water.


----------



## WishList986

At first I assumed he


Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was snapped in Sherman Oaks, California on Thursday, looking amazing as she grabbed a beverage to cool off while out on the sweltering summer day.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leggy-lovely-checking-news.html#ixzz4mIKHgssA


That outfit would be so much more appealing without that awful coat. But then you'd see her awful booty.


----------



## Sandi.el

Highlander Coat


----------



## terebina786

I'm in LA right now and it's hot AF... I don't know how she's wearing that coat.


----------



## PoohBear

terebina786 said:


> I'm in LA right now and it's hot AF... I don't know how she's wearing that coat.



No joke! That was the first thing I thought when I saw this pic. I just walked from my hotel to some shops about 1/2 a block away and it was miserable. She must be sweating profusely underneath there! 

I thought the same thing when I saw the housewives of Beverly Hills thread. They are in Vegas wearing leather & long sleeves. It's over 100 degrees. What are these people thinking?


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's in the new Matrix sequel.


----------



## yinnie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was snapped in Sherman Oaks, California on Thursday, looking amazing as she grabbed a beverage to cool off while out on the sweltering summer day.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked healthy and slimmed down as she wore a white shirt tucked into short dark grey denim shorts with beige heels. She had a long black leather coat on and wore her long straight mane down and parted in the middle on the outing.
> 
> The reality TV queen was impeccably made up on the outing, where she perused magazines at a nearby newsstand before purchasing a drink at an establishment called Pita Kitchen.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leggy-lovely-checking-news.html#ixzz4mIKHgssA



Grabbing a drink to cool down from the sweltering summer in a leather coat? There is something contradictory about that... 



WishList986 said:


> At first I assumed he
> 
> That outfit would be so much more appealing without that awful coat. But then you'd see her awful booty.



Yea nobody wants to see that. The shorts are so short you may see her butt cheeks sag lower than the shorts [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian was snapped in Sherman Oaks, California on Thursday, looking amazing as she grabbed a beverage to cool off while out on the sweltering summer day.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked healthy and slimmed down as she wore a white shirt tucked into short dark grey denim shorts with beige heels. She had a long black leather coat on and wore her long straight mane down and parted in the middle on the outing.
> 
> The reality TV queen was impeccably made up on the outing, where she perused magazines at a nearby newsstand before purchasing a drink at an establishment called Pita Kitchen.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leggy-lovely-checking-news.html#ixzz4mIKHgssA



100 degrees F in a leather coat and plastic shoes....great way to cool off, Kim! NOT! Who writes this drivel?


----------



## berrydiva

It's a cute outfit but it looks hot as eff.


----------



## WishList986

I will never understand how their plastic shoes aren't sweaty


----------



## stylemepretty

WishList986 said:


> I will never understand how their plastic shoes aren't sweaty


And their plastic faces.


----------



## terebina786

It sucks for her that she always has to wear coats because of her backside.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Take away that dumb jacket and she looks cute. I like the lucite look but only with sandals, they don't fog up and look gross.


----------



## WishList986

stylemepretty said:


> And their plastic faces.


My face isn't even plastic & it's always sweaty. Idk how they do this!


----------



## White Orchid

stylemepretty said:


> And their plastic faces.


Doesn't Botox inhibit sweating though?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

WishList986 said:


> My face isn't even plastic & it's always sweaty. Idk how they do this!



It's all that Botox they pump into themselves, they don't sweat much.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Take away that dumb jacket and she looks cute. I like the lucite look but only with sandals, they don't fog up and look gross.



It would've looked so much better with lucite sandals.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's all that Botox they pump into themselves, they don't sweat much.


If they didn't look so damn bad I might consider it myself


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

WishList986 said:


> If they didn't look so damn bad I might consider it myself



You couldn't pay me to put that ish in my face or anywhere else in my body. Botox does nothing but make you look weird, imo. Looking a feline/jigsaw mixture will never be cute.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

the real question, doesn't she have an assistant to run her errands? or is she so eager to show her new body? Last time it was the flu that made her drop the sudden weight so quickly, now whats the amusing excuse?


----------



## pukasonqo

Viva La Fashion said:


> the real question, doesn't she have an assistant to run her errands? or is she so eager to show her new body? Last time it was the flu that made her drop the sudden weight so quickly, now whats the amusing excuse?



ebola?
she looks good but, seriously, is not like any of them have an excuse not to work out, they don't work mon to friday, they have a whole array of assistants, nannies and the kash to pay for a good trainer and nutrionists
the problem with kimbo is that she wants instant results
i am waiting for the unveiling of her new bootee


----------



## Viva La Fashion

pukasonqo said:


> ebola?
> she looks good but, seriously, is not like any of them have an excuse not to work out, they don't work mon to friday, they have a whole array of assistants, nannies and the kash to pay for a good trainer and nutrionists
> the problem with kimbo is that she wants instant results
> i am waiting for the unveiling of her new bootee


me too!! ever since she declared shes over her butt I was like ah it wont be long and she show us her new smaller derriere. You know she only started working out after that footage of her disgusting ass came to light. 
Its not only she want instant result, but also because they are damn lazy. She didn't work hard for her fame, she didn't work hard in anything in her life and the same way goes to her body. Like you said, instead of getting a real trainer where she can afford and have  the time for, she result to operations much easier and require minimum work


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You couldn't pay me to put that ish in my face or anywhere else in my body. Botox does nothing but make you look weird, imo. Looking a feline/jigsaw mixture will never be cute.


I'd only be into it for the sweating lol, I don't want to look a hot mess though. I've heard great things about botox in the armpits however!


----------



## TC1

Viva La Fashion said:


> the real question, doesn't she have an assistant to run her errands? or is she so eager to show her new body? Last time it was the flu that made her drop the sudden weight so quickly, now whats the amusing excuse?


She needs to run her errands when she's all done up so Brian can take her pics!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is never boring when it comes to her street style.

The 36-year-old Mrs Kanye West kept it fresh as she modeled leather bicycle shorts paired with a pinstriped blazer and Lucite heels as she took daughter North and best friend Jonathan Cheban to Dylan's Candy Bar in New York City on Monday.

Her little girl looked delighted as she was treated to a candy necklace and lollipop while showing off her pretty face paint.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-leather-SHORTS-North-NYC.html#ixzz4mTwDCGwE


----------



## lanasyogamama

oh no, not the bike shorts!


----------



## WishList986

When you have a meeting with the mob at 8 but are swimming with dolphins at 10



Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian is never boring when it comes to her street style.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-leather-SHORTS-North-NYC.html#ixzz4mTwDCGwE


----------



## poopsie

Is that a _spider_ painted on that child's face?!?!?! 

a spider?????


----------



## mkr

poopsie said:


> Is that a _spider_ painted on that child's face?!?!?!
> 
> a spider?????


Hey it matched the lingerie.


----------



## Irishgal

What are they photoshopping out on the front of her lower leg right side?


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> What are they photoshopping out on the front of her lower leg right side?


I think that's her psoriasis.


----------



## LemonDrop

Whoops.


----------



## LemonDrop

I know I'm a few days late to the chat. But did they photoshop her trainers legs to look skinnier? He's all built on top and then his legs look like bird legs and kind of off? They are smaller than hers.  I'm sure he loved that if they made him look so scrawny ?



Sasha2012 said:


> She vowed to 'get it together' after seeing unflattering photos of herself in a swimsuit in April.
> 
> And it looks like Kim Kardashian has been hard at work, as the 36-year-old KUWTK star showed off her taut physique on one of her grueling workouts on Friday.
> 
> In photographs obtained by Dailymail.com Kim is seen wearing a skimpy bra top and cycling shorts as she hikes with pal Carla DiBello and personal trainer Don-A-Matrix in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-shows-svelte-frame-hike.html#ixzz4mBbhPd2y


----------



## zen1965

North should be wearing kids' shoes. Her toes are hanging on for dear life. If I was Kim , I would be worried about ruining her feet for good.


----------



## Sasha2012

She flaunted her legs in leather bicycle shorts with a white shirt and blazer during her outing with daughter North on Monday afternoon.

And hours later, Kim Kardashian changed into something a little more revealing for dinner. 

The 36-year-old entrepreneur flashed major cleavage in a sheer Gucci bra, paired with skintight velvet bottoms and a blazer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-contains-assets-sheer-bra.html#ixzz4mVVE5VF7


----------



## poopsie

That Prada is an inadequate krotch kover. Unfortunately.


----------



## redney

Well. She heard us about the fogged up plastic shoes.


----------



## White Orchid

You can actually see the implants


----------



## White Orchid

zen1965 said:


> North should be wearing kids' shoes. Her toes are hanging on for dear life. If I was Kim , I would be worried about ruining her feet for good.


Those slip-ons are so bad for her feet -- a child for god sake -- which is evidenced by how crooked her toes are gripping onto them.  All in the name of "fashion", smh...


----------



## mkr

Now come on you know North designs and picks out her own clothes.  Kim told us all about it.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> She flaunted her legs in leather bicycle shorts with a white shirt and blazer during her outing with daughter North on Monday afternoon.
> 
> And hours later, Kim Kardashian changed into something a little more revealing for dinner.
> 
> The 36-year-old entrepreneur flashed major cleavage in a sheer Gucci bra, paired with skintight velvet bottoms and a blazer.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-contains-assets-sheer-bra.html#ixzz4mVVE5VF7




I very much dislike underwear as outerwear...ugh. And is Kim trying to be more like us mere humans letting these unretouched photos out, or has she always been OK to let the psoriasis show?


----------



## mkr

Cocoabean said:


> I very much dislike underwear as outerwear...ugh. And is Kim trying to be more like us mere humans letting these unretouched photos out, or has she always been OK to let the psoriasis show?


She doesn't hide it.  Maybe she used to but I would imagine covering it up with makeup or whatever would inflame it.  It looks worse than usual in these pics.


----------



## White Orchid

I think I saw an episode where she asked Kourtney to put her breast milk on it.  Anything for attention - hence why she doesn't hide it IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

I like those pants and the shoes. Actually, I would like the outfit if there were some sort of top.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> North should be wearing kids' shoes. Her toes are hanging on for dear life. If I was Kim , I would be worried about ruining her feet for good.


Those are kids shoes.


----------



## terebina786

Something about cropped leggings with heels scream Peggy Bundy to me.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> I like those pants and the shoes. Actually, I would like the outfit if there were some sort of top.


I like the shoes also, any ID?


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She flaunted her legs in leather bicycle shorts with a white shirt and blazer during her outing with daughter North on Monday afternoon.
> 
> And hours later, Kim Kardashian changed into something a little more revealing for dinner.
> 
> The 36-year-old entrepreneur flashed major cleavage in a sheer Gucci bra, paired with skintight velvet bottoms and a blazer.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-contains-assets-sheer-bra.html#ixzz4mVVE5VF7


Soooo...uuuuuhhh...Thought she said she was gonna dress more conservative since the robbery incident- ..nevermind........


----------



## Lounorada

That poor bra is holding on for dear life and thank heavens it succeeded.
She looks as try-hard, attention-seeking and ridiculous as always.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

who in their mind buy these garbage and dresses his/her kids? the shoes looks like you left a toddler with some crayons and the slip dress.......... why would you ever dress your kid in this??? yeah I so see north picking a slip dress, nice one kim


----------



## Viva La Fashion

tweegy said:


> Soooo...uuuuuhhh...Thought she said she was gonna dress more conservative since the robbery incident- ..nevermind........


robbery who? mama kimbo is showing off her new slimmed aka adjusted body.


----------



## DiorT




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute sneaks. As for the rest. Eh. Her parents are azzholes. They can't help themselves.


----------



## Chanel Paris

tweegy said:


> Soooo...uuuuuhhh...Thought she said she was gonna dress more conservative since the robbery incident- ..nevermind........



Exactly!!


----------



## berrydiva

Welp when North is thotting at 15 like Kylie, Kim can always reference her need to make her more grown than actual age.


----------



## GoGlam

Hmmm...

Kim Kardashian shuts down cocaine allegations on Twitter

By Dailymail.com Reporter 18:27 11 Jul 2017, updated 19:23 11 Jul 2017
The 36-year-old star felt the need to respond after some social media users called her out on what appeared to be lines of cocaine on a counter-top behind her.

Kim had been showing off new items from the Kardashian Kids collection on her Snapchat and Instagram stories.

One Twitter user wrote: 'Ohhhhhh @KimKardashian caught out with cocaine .. durtayyyyy,' 

The mother-of-two was spotted visiting Dylan's Candy Store in New York on Sunday with her daughter North, four.

She wore shorts and a pinstripe blazer as she picked up several sweet treats for her little girl. 

Kim has talked about her stance on drugs previously, telling Jay Leno on The Tonight Show in 2010: 'I've never been a drinker, I've never gotten into drugs.'

'You know, I think I have such a close family. I think, you know, at a young age. I think you know my sisters do enough drinking to kind of fill up the whole family….From a young age, my dad made it very clear that, "OK, you’re the responsible one and you have to watch your sister, and (he) taught me how to drive when I was 14 in case my sister or her friends were going to be drinking and I always had permission to drive.

'You know, I had to call him from the destination and the final place. I always felt this sense of pride that he had in me that I was the responsible one so I always wanted to make him proud. And I hate the taste of alcohol.'

View attachment 3760438


Kim's explanation didn't convince some of her followers however, with one person replying: 'You keep your sugar in cut lines? neat'

Another replied simply: 'yea candy'.




Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4686548/Kim-Kardashian-shuts-cocaine-allegations.html


----------



## Chanel Paris

Sugarcoat!


----------



## mkr

DiorT said:


>


So North is advertising toddler waist trainers?  Pray for the kids y'all!


----------



## pursegrl12

GoGlam said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Kim Kardashian shuts down cocaine allegations on Twitter
> 
> By Dailymail.com Reporter 18:27 11 Jul 2017, updated 19:23 11 Jul 2017
> The 36-year-old star felt the need to respond after some social media users called her out on what appeared to be lines of cocaine on a counter-top behind her.
> 
> Kim had been showing off new items from the Kardashian Kids collection on her Snapchat and Instagram stories.
> 
> One Twitter user wrote: 'Ohhhhhh @KimKardashian caught out with cocaine .. durtayyyyy,'
> 
> The mother-of-two was spotted visiting Dylan's Candy Store in New York on Sunday with her daughter North, four.
> 
> She wore shorts and a pinstripe blazer as she picked up several sweet treats for her little girl.
> 
> Kim has talked about her stance on drugs previously, telling Jay Leno on The Tonight Show in 2010: 'I've never been a drinker, I've never gotten into drugs.'
> 
> 'You know, I think I have such a close family. I think, you know, at a young age. I think you know my sisters do enough drinking to kind of fill up the whole family….From a young age, my dad made it very clear that, "OK, you’re the responsible one and you have to watch your sister, and (he) taught me how to drive when I was 14 in case my sister or her friends were going to be drinking and I always had permission to drive.
> 
> 'You know, I had to call him from the destination and the final place. I always felt this sense of pride that he had in me that I was the responsible one so I always wanted to make him proud. And I hate the taste of alcohol.'
> 
> View attachment 3760438
> 
> 
> Kim's explanation didn't convince some of her followers however, with one person replying: 'You keep your sugar in cut lines? neat'
> 
> Another replied simply: 'yea candy'.
> 
> View attachment 3760434
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4686548/Kim-Kardashian-shuts-cocaine-allegations.html


oh boy....although I don't see her doing drugs, it's pretty damn obvious what that is!!! 2 perfectly cut lines of a powdery substnce....how is that sugar from candy?!?!


----------



## mkr

pursegrl12 said:


> oh boy....although I don't see her doing drugs, it's pretty damn obvious what that is!!! 2 perfectly cut lines of a powdery substnce....how is that sugar from candy?!?!


I wouldn't call those lines perfectly cut.


----------



## pursegrl12

mkr said:


> I wouldn't call those lines perfectly cut.


----------



## GoGlam

mkr said:


> I wouldn't call those lines perfectly cut.



Lol



pursegrl12 said:


> oh boy....although I don't see her doing drugs, it's pretty damn obvious what that is!!! 2 perfectly cut lines of a powdery substnce....how is that sugar from candy?!?!



I for some reason didn't think she would either.  However, she has gotten REAL skinny REAL quick... those might belong to someone else, but they still look like lines of coke.


----------



## pursegrl12

GoGlam said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I for some reason didn't think she would either.  However, she has gotten REAL skinny REAL quick... those might belong to someone else, but they still look like lines of coke.



my exact thoughts!!! that ain't from diet and exercise....


----------



## WishList986

I dunno, I've been around coke fiends and occasional users, she just really does not seem the type to me.


----------



## poopsie

It would take yard long rails of blow to blast the pudge off her. Crystal yes.......blow no.
Or should I say krystal


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those kids Yeezys are cute and apparently each pair is designed by a kid (I forgot his name). Everything else is a no.


----------



## tweegy

Yeh, I kant see Kim doing drugs... I wouldn't even put it past her to purposely put that crap behind her for attention and gossip.. This is Kim we're talking about people - Attention? yeh...But drugs?.... I can't see her doing that... But hopefully child services doesn't come knocking from that pic.


----------



## Lounorada

DiorT said:


>


That corset thing and a slip dress, for a 4 yr old...




It's sad the way they constantly dress their child like... I honestly don't know what exactly they're going for, but how about dressing her in regular kids clothes that happen to be stylish and age appropriate... Kourtney seems to do a pretty good job at doing just that, with how she dresses her daughter.


----------



## Irishgal

Is there anyone here who takes pictures of themselves with their mouth open like that? She looks like the village idiot.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't see Kim doing coke and really can't tell what that is on the table. It could be anything at all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. Makeup powder, candy...honestly coke would be the last thing to cross my mind. Kim is a lot of things but I've never associated her with drugs. 




Irishgal said:


> Is there anyone here who takes pictures of themselves with their mouth open like that? She looks like the village idiot.



That pic screenshot of a video.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right. Makeup powder, candy...honestly coke would be the last thing to cross my mind. Kim is a lot of things but I've never associated her with drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic screenshot of a video.


I'm sure a lot of people who commented about that snap of it being coke have probably never actually seen a line of coke in real life.


----------



## Chi2015

Or diet pill. A lot of ppl snort diet pills.


----------



## Sandi.el

WishList986 said:


> When you have a meeting with the mob at 8 but are swimming with dolphins at 10



[emoji88]


----------



## Prima Ballerina

So the cocaine turned out to be marble on the table, mystery solved. You can say a lot of things about Kim but she doesn't exactly strike me as a drug user.


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> So the cocaine turned out to be marble on the table, mystery solved. You can say a lot of things about Kim but she doesn't exactly strike me as a drug user.


Wait. Didn't Kim say it was candy?


----------



## pursegrl12

berrydiva said:


> Wait. Didn't Kim say it was candy?



she did!! how is that marble on the table, that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She posted the vid on her snap. She said she thought it was pixie stix residue but upon further inspection it was just the marble. You can see the table pretty clearly in the video...for once she's telling the truth, lol.

Looking back at those candids and North's tan is poppington. So pretty, I need to get like her.


----------



## berrydiva

^Kim is vapid but I do not see her using drugs.  I don't follow her on snap but I can believe it's marble.


----------



## buzzytoes

Surely there must be something she can do to fix her butt?? She looks like she has a great figure outside of it, and clearly she either spent the money on surgery or dieted to get back down to this weight. Why can't she fix her ass?!?!


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> Surely there must be something she can do to fix her butt?? She looks like she has a great figure outside of it, and clearly she either spent the money on surgery or dieted to get back down to this weight. Why can't she fix her ass?!?!


She doesn't want to and Kanye likes it.....mods please make this response a sticky. Lol


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't want to and Kanye likes it.....mods please make this response a sticky. Lol



The sticky needs to include quote from her. Hideous as it may appear to others, if she and her hubby love it, she should not be shamed into changing it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Cocoabean said:


> The sticky needs to include quote from her. Hideous as it may appear to others, if she and her hubby love it, she should not be shamed into changing it.



I doubt that she cares about the opinion of women she doesn't know. Thus, no one here is shaming her.


----------



## WishList986

kkfiregirl said:


> I doubt that she cares about the opinion of women she doesn't know. Thus, no one here is shaming her.


You don't have to say it so someones face for it to be shaming.


----------



## kkfiregirl

WishList986 said:


> You don't have to say it so someones face for it to be shaming.



ok then.


----------



## prettyprincess

WishList986 said:


> You don't have to say it so someones face for it to be shaming.



She should be shamed for that monstrosity and for creating, and/or exasperating the fake butt culture.


----------



## baglover1973

everything isn't shaming...I swear everyone is so sensitive anymore ....


----------



## WishList986

kkfiregirl said:


> ok then.


----------



## WishList986

prettyprincess said:


> She should be shamed for that monstrosity and for creating, and/or exasperating the fake butt culture.


I don't disagree, I was just pointing out that shaming goes beyond face to face contact


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> everything isn't shaming...I swear everyone is so sensitive anymore ....


When people say everyone is so sensitive I shudder a bit....it sounds like people are upset that they can no longer say what they want.


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> When people say everyone is so sensitive I shudder a bit....it sounds like people are upset that they can no longer say what they want.



I don't think it is quite that simple in my opinion.   I don't just go around saying mean things and never have.  I think the whole "shaming" thing stems from a generation of people who have grown up with social media.  Making  a comment about someone's body, looks etc is ok, it isn't shaming.  when you get down and dirty and there is hate behind the comment it is unnecessary .....shaming is when you make someone feel bad for something that they did wrong, like a dog that peed on the carpet.  JMHO


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> I don't think it is quite that simple in my opinion.   I don't just go around saying mean things and never have.  I think the whole "shaming" thing stems from a generation of people who have grown up with social media.  Making  a comment about someone's body, looks etc is ok, it isn't shaming.  when you get down and dirty and there is hate behind the comment it is unnecessary .....shaming is when you make someone feel bad for something that they did wrong, like a dog that peed on the carpet.  JMHO


Well shaming is actually making a person feel bad or wrong for them just being them....that's kind of where it came from....is it overused? Yes. However, at its core it's about a bias against someone else because they're different or don't meet your standards while they're not harming anyone. It's not really a new thing stemming from social media....social media only gave those people who felt they were being shamed for a long time a voice to express how others made them feel. Should the profession of stripping be shamed? Probably...but the human doing the stripping shouldn't be made to feel not worthy of respect because that's what they chose to do to earn honest money. However, since you don't go around saying mean things to people perhaps your perspective is that people are sensitive but I would say it's not quite that simple as well. Only trying to provide a perspective you may not have considered.


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> Well shaming is actually making a person feel bad or wrong for them just being them....that's kind of where it came from....is it overused? Yes. However, at its core it's about a bias against someone else because they're different or don't meet your standards while they're not harming anyone. It's not really a new thing stemming from social media....social media only gave those people who felt they were being shamed for a long time a voice to express how others made them feel. Should the profession of stripping be shamed? Probably...but the human doing the stripping shouldn't be made to feel not worthy of respect because that's what they chose to do to earn honest money. However, since you don't go around saying mean things to people perhaps your perspective is that people are sensitive but I would say it's not quite that simple as well. Only trying to provide a perspective you may not have considered.



I get what you are saying.  I just think people put themselves out there for the attention....they have to accept that some people are not going to think they are cute or perfect or like everything  that they do or say.  That is the reality of life.  Don't put yourself out there in a way that people can and will comment and you don't get the the crap that comes along with it.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> I get what you are saying.  I just think people put themselves out there for the attention....they have to accept that some people are not going to think they are cute or perfect or like everything  that they do or say.  That is the reality of life.  Don't put yourself out there in a way that people can and will comment and you don't get the the crap that comes along with it.


....living your life is not putting yourself out there....why people feel the need to publically and irresponsibly comment, critique and degrade people is the real question. The person being shamed isn't the problem, the person shaming is the actual problem. And I agree that some people take the shaming thing too far but I don't know if that's being overly sensitive or if it's more about everyone feeling that they need to be a victim because it's trendy.


----------



## AECornell

Seriously? Isn't shaming what this entire thread is about?


----------



## WishList986

Shaming is definitely becoming a trendy word and for sure is overused, especially on the internet. However there are circumstances where people go beyond sharing an opinion and venture into shame/unnecessary territory.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Seriously? Isn't shaming what this entire thread is about?


Yep....that's what most of these threads are about.


----------



## mkr

Are we really having this conversation in a gossip message board?  Again?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Are we really having this conversation in a gossip message board?  Again?


We will have the same convos over and over and over until everyone has asked and answered the same question multiple times. And then when new people join, we will do it again. lol


----------



## guccimamma

this is the kardashian thread...their fame stems from a very profitable sex tape that involved urine.

there is no shame left.


----------



## Singra

I can't believe I'm about to say this but... there was urine involved? 

Clearly I have been living under a rock when I don't know the ins and outs... ummm no pun intended... of a Kardashian sex tape.


----------



## mkr

Singra said:


> I can't believe I'm about to say this but... there was urine involved?
> 
> Clearly I have been living under a rock when I don't know the ins and outs... ummm no pun intended... of a Kardashian sex tape.


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> I can't believe I'm about to say this but... *there was urine involved*?
> 
> Clearly I have been living under a rock when I don't know the ins and outs... ummm no pun intended... of a Kardashian sex tape.


Not in the version vivid released...ahhh gone are the days of Napster and Limewire.

It wasn't that interesting (or educational) of a sex tape....it was pretty boring.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Not in the version vivid released...ahhh gone are the days of Napster and Limewire.
> 
> It wasn't that interesting (or educational) of a sex tape....it was pretty boring.


Was it ever posted here?  Like a censored version?


----------



## buzzytoes

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't want to and Kanye likes it.....mods please make this response a sticky. Lol



But if she likes it why is she forever covering it? I know it's really not that deep of an issue, she just confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Was it ever posted here?  Like a censored version?


Nope.  I don't think it can be posted anywhere. Vivid owns the rights.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> But if she likes it why is she forever covering it? I know it's really not that deep of an issue, she just confuses the hell out of me.


I don't know if she likes it....Kanye clearly does though. I can only guess that she covers it because it's a disaster now....she should be stopped at the size it was when she was with Reggie.


----------



## guccimamma

i have honestly never seen any version.


----------



## labelwhore04

guccimamma said:


> this is the kardashian thread...their fame stems from a very profitable sex tape that involved urine.
> 
> there is no shame left.



Bingo. Not to mention all the other questionable things they do for fame, they have no boundaries/decency.


----------



## Singra

And yet while we all know what the solution is to deal with raging narcissts who make their living from attention... we cannot look away and stop feeding it... The world is truly f**ked.


----------



## jiangjiang

Is this family going any time soon? Someone help me please!


----------



## mkr

Singra said:


> And yet while we all know what the solution is to deal with raging narcissts who make their living from attention... we cannot look away and stop feeding it... The world is truly f**ked.


I watched their show for a couple months a while back old reruns, and got addicted for like a minute.  Then I got disgusted with it.  This forum is the only place I see anything about them so I hope I'm not feeding the animals.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Praise be to the gifs of Prince that live on!


----------



## berrydiva

jiangjiang said:


> Is this family going any time soon? Someone help me please!


You can always not read about them or watch anything related to them if you want them gone.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've seen the tape (without the urine) and meh. She laid there like a dead fish the entire time. I hope she's upped her skills since then because


----------



## caitlin1214

lanasyogamama said:


> oh no, not the bike shorts!


A blazer and bike shorts are no longer a thing. She is not a Fly Girl from In Living Color, she should stop dressing like one.


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> A blazer and bike shorts are no longer a thing. She is not a Fly Girl from In Living Color, she should stop dressing like one.


Being a Fly Girl is never out of style! lol


----------



## Sandi.el

I didn't know about the urine either


----------



## Singra

^ I think it was a flippant joke by Guccimama (right?)... but now I'm curious to see if this thing has legs... LOL.



mkr said:


> I watched their show for a couple months a while back old reruns, and got addicted for like a minute.  Then I got disgusted with it.  This forum is the only place I see anything about them so I hope I'm not feeding the animals.


They're a funny beast, they have longevity I'll give them that... so they must have skill in some areas. I've never seen the show, I've always been worried I might get sucked in because I have watched some trash in my time.

This forum is a tiny drop in the ocean really so if people want to b*tch it makes little difference that I can see.

I was thinking more about a persons own feelings of irritation towards them and how it affects them personally. I used to get worked up looking at photos and stories of Kim K and really it lead nowhere (other than wasted time) and it wasn't good for me... and then I disengaged and I've never been happier. What is Kim K doing now? How many butt injections has she had? What was the fuss in the last few pages about? I have no idea.

I find there is a direct relationship between decreased stress levels and ignorance about things that are unimportant and irrelevant to me... and yet I still understand why people still get sucked in... that's why the world is kinda f**ked... we can't stop doing what we know is no good for us.


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> ^ I think it was a flippant joke by Guccimama (right?)... but now I'm curious to see if this thing has legs... LOL.


It's not a joke.


----------



## jiangjiang

berrydiva said:


> You can always not read about them or watch anything related to them if you want them gone.



Hardly not to... they are everywhere...


----------



## Singra

^ That's the dilemma but ignorance, if you can manage it, truly is bliss.




berrydiva said:


> It's not a joke.


Right okay... where's the puke emoji when you need it.


----------



## berrydiva

jiangjiang said:


> Hardly not to... they are everywhere...


I don't see anything related to them except for here or if I go seek it out. It's possible to avoid seeing them.


----------



## guccimamma

Singra said:


> ^ I think it was a flippant joke by Guccimama (right?)... but now I'm curious to see if this thing has legs... LOL.



 it's been around for years, no i haven't viewed this video...but i didn't make it up.  i have no desire to watch it. you could probably google it, but i've learned not to search those things.

my point was you can't shame people that have no shame.


----------



## berrydiva

^you're not going to find anything if you google it...well you'll find links to it on sites like p*rnhub but you'd have to pay to view. It's not just sitting out there on the web....Vivid owns it meaning no one else has the rights to distribute it without their permission. Most likely it's not anywhere you don't have to pay for it unless you try your luck searching through torrents or the dark web.


----------



## mkr

Found it.  Quite easily actually and didn't have to pay to see it.  What I saw was pretty dull.  But Kim is dull so....


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Found it.  Quite easily actually and didn't have to pay to see it.  What I saw was pretty dull.  But Kim is dull so....


Didn't realize it was still out there for free.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Didn't realize it was still out there for free.


Maybe they realized it wasn't worth paying for.


----------



## gazoo

I saw it years ago. My ex was/(is?) obsessed with Kim and paid for the original video. The piss is real, y'all.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I don't see anything related to them except for here or if I go seek it out. It's possible to avoid seeing them.




ITA! If I am not on here nobody I am around talks about them!  It's very easy to have nothing to do with them!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hmmm, urine. Not my cup of .....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There is nothing sexy about being pissed on, I don't get it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> There is nothing sexy about being pissed on, I don't get it.



^This all day long... 
I can't imagine urinating on anyone else either... unless there's any truth to urinating on a sting from something in the ocean. Since I don't even know what sea creature sting might need soothing from urine, perhaps, might be tricked into it. But I'd probably get stage fright, so no I couldn't. That's my take on urinating on people.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Forgot she was peed on. #FBF. lmao.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Maybe they realized it wasn't worth paying for.



perhaps the urine is an upsell


----------



## Chanel Paris

Plastic princess! Kim Kardashian shows off chest in see-through dress that also exposes her panties as she finds another way to make jaws drop

Kim Kardashian has been showing off her body more than usual lately.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a sheer Gucci bra as a top when heading to dinner in NYC earlier this week then followed that look up by flashing her nipples in a thin tank top after a workout.

But on Thursday evening the mother-of-two stepped up her flesh-flashing game when getting sushi in Calabasas, California as she wore a completely see-through plastic dress that exposed her chest and revealed her silk undies.

What a shock the diners at Shibuya -located in a strip mall next to kids learning center Kumon in the sleepy suburb - must have gotten.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-shows-bare-chest-dress.html#ixzz4mpzlOFgv


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

Chanel Paris said:


> Plastic princess! Kim Kardashian shows off chest in see-through dress that also exposes her panties as she finds another way to make jaws drop
> 
> Kim Kardashian has been showing off her body more than usual lately.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a sheer Gucci bra as a top when heading to dinner in NYC earlier this week then followed that look up by flashing her nipples in a thin tank top after a workout.
> 
> But on Thursday evening the mother-of-two stepped up her flesh-flashing game when getting sushi in Calabasas, California as she wore a completely see-through plastic dress that exposed her chest and revealed her silk undies.
> 
> What a shock the diners at Shibuya -located in a strip mall next to kids learning center Kumon in the sleepy suburb - must have gotten.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-shows-bare-chest-dress.html#ixzz4mpzlOFgv



Why kim, just why?


----------



## berrydiva

It's sad when you're nothing but an object and no one is checking for you anymore.


----------



## knasarae

Ceeyahd said:


> ^This all day long...
> I can't imagine urinating on anyone else either... unless there's any truth to urinating on a sting from something in the ocean. Since I don't even know what sea creature sting might need soothing from urine, perhaps, might be tricked into it. But I'd probably get stage fright, so no I couldn't. That's my take on urinating on people.


I've heard it works if you're stung by a jellyfish.  There was a Friends episode about it.


----------



## WishList986

Looks like she wrapped herself in a shower curtain liner. Hard pass.


----------



## guccimamma

i love that she was next to the kumon center.  only in LA


----------



## White Orchid

Ceeyahd said:


> ^This all day long...
> I can't imagine urinating on anyone else either... unless there's any truth to urinating on a sting from something in the ocean. Since I don't even know what sea creature sting might need soothing from urine, perhaps, might be tricked into it. But I'd probably get stage fright, so no I couldn't. That's my take on urinating on people.


Actually urinating on stings does help, but yeah only for medicinal purposes only and not some kinky ish.


----------



## White Orchid

She really will stoop to any level to stay in the spot light.  Poor insecure woman.


----------



## berrydiva

Lol at you guys being so appalled at a golden showers....at this point, I find the other things people do so much more disturbing to my soul.  It's like the porn industry heads get together annually and discuss what revolting thing they will come up with next.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Lol at you guys being so appalled at a golden showers....at this point, I find the other things people do so much more disturbing to my soul.  It's like the porn industry heads get together annually and discuss what revolting thing they will come up with next.



How are you hearing of these things?
I'm a self induced bore, not prude, just not aware of any 'new' or 'other' stuff.... When I heard about and then looked up 'pegging', I died... Laughing. I'm a bore.. Or simply haven't had to resort to any of these shenanigans. Once I saw a photo, by accident, of a couple with involved, so bizarre. Lol. At the end of the day, as long as those involved are enjoying the activity, have at it.


----------



## WishList986

Pee fetishes are in no way new hahaha, but still not my thing. Different strokes for different folks I guess though


----------



## Prufrock613

She has taken clear heels to another level-...of hell.


----------



## YSoLovely

Looking like a sad, over the hill h**ker


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> Lol at you guys being so appalled at a golden showers....at this point, I find the other things people do so much more disturbing to my soul.  It's like the porn industry heads get together annually and discuss what revolting thing they will come up with next.


You're forgetting the uproar a while ago about some women not wearing *gasp* underwear   So, this doesn't surprise me.
As to your other statement, yeah I don't get some of it. Regular straight sex-boring, anal-boring, golden showers-boring, lesbian-boring, sybian/machines-boring, mff-boring, mmf-boring...  This is all too vanilla for the industry it seems. 
To keep it relevant to Kim's thread, it's like how she continually keeps pushing the envelope and tries to come up with something crazier and more outlandish than the time before.


----------



## mkr

I'm surprised she wore the underpants.


----------



## V0N1B2

If no one has ever seen this episode, it's worth a watch. 
Priceless.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> How are you hearing of these things?
> I'm a self induced bore, not prude, just not aware of any 'new' or 'other' stuff.... When I heard about and then looked up 'pegging', I died... Laughing. I'm a bore.. Or simply haven't had to resort to any of these shenanigans. Once I saw a photo, by accident, of a couple with involved, so bizarre. Lol. At the end of the day, as long as those involved are enjoying the activity, have at it.


Well you watch enough porn and you see enough strange ish. It's all quite head scratching to me but like you said, if the couple involved enjoys said activity then more power to them.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> *You're forgetting the uproar a while ago about some women not wearing *gasp* underwear *  So, this doesn't surprise me.
> As to your other statement, yeah I don't get some of it. Regular straight sex-boring, anal-boring, golden showers-boring, lesbian-boring, sybian/machines-boring, mff-boring, mmf-boring...  This is all too vanilla for the industry it seems.
> To keep it relevant to Kim's thread, it's like how she continually keeps pushing the envelope and tries to come up with something crazier and more outlandish than the time before.


How could I forget at the bolded.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'd love to be a fly on the wall to watch her friends/stylist/Kanye souping her head up when she puts these outfits on. 

Kimberly is knocking on forty and hasn't the slightest clue who she is or who she wants to be. Sucks for her.


----------



## redney

So a see through plastic dress with see through plastic shoes and a trenchcoat in a suburban strip mall. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA   Not laughing WITH you Kimberly. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'd love to be a fly on the wall to watch her friends/stylist/Kanye souping her head up when she puts these outfits on.
> 
> Kimberly is knocking on forty and hasn't the slightest clue who she is or who she wants to be. Sucks for her.



Look sexy, be hot, dress provocatively no matter the occasion so you can be admired for your body? I don't think her life goals are going to get any deeper than this regardless of what decade she enters.

This latest outfit is really taking attention seeking to another level. Poor woman.


----------



## CobaltBlu

That outfit needs a Midori (TM) for a much needed pop of color.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I'm surprised she wore the underpants.


----------



## VickyB

Is it legal to go out in public in this state of semi dress? It's for sure a fashion violation.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Lol at you guys being so appalled at a golden showers....at this point, I find the other things people do so much more disturbing to my soul.  It's like the porn industry heads get together annually and discuss what revolting thing they will come up with next.



hey, what people do is their own business....profiting from it puts it out for discussion.

they are adults. 

what most would concern me would be the clean up...do they use special sheets? 

yes, i'm that lady.  i just don't like the mess.


----------



## terebina786

I was asking myself, "where does one go dressed like that?" ... but it's Kim.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Damn. I kan't even kum for the fashion anymore. That ish left, what, circa 2008 2009 or even 2007?


----------



## baglover1973

am I the only one wondering if she was grabbing sushi in the shower curtain dress alone?


----------



## Ceeyahd

baglover1973 said:


> am I the only one wondering if she was grabbing sushi in the shower curtain dress alone?



As in getting dinner alone? Who knows, but that's the most rediculous getup I've seen. Who made this dress? Do her fans copy her and dress the same. I must be getting old.


----------



## pixiejenna

Dolls what would you do if you where working at a restaurant and customer comes in wearing a get up like this? Seriously? Maybe cause I'm from the Midwest I'm pretty sure most restaurants here would send you back out the door asap. At this point she is literally wearing the Emperor's clothes.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pixiejenna said:


> Dolls what would you do if you where working at a restaurant and customer comes in wearing a get up like this? Seriously? Maybe cause I'm from the Midwest I'm pretty sure most restaurants here would send you back out the door asap.



Wonder where the lady worked ; )


----------



## pukasonqo

shower curtain chic 
glad (saran) wrap couture
is this one of yeezy's monstrosities, i mean, creations?


----------



## Sandi.el

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> There is nothing sexy about being pissed on, I don't get it.



Or anything sexy about peeing on someone.. but let's save that for the non existent R Kelly thread


----------



## madamefifi

That see-through dress makes me sad. Poor Kim has really lost the plot.  The ONLY reason to wear something like that is to get attention and the desperation is just pathetic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is the look she was going for Tandoori Chicken wrapped in Cellophane? #NailedIt.


----------



## Cocoabean

VickyB said:


> Is it legal to go out in public in this state of semi dress? It's for sure a fashion violation.



Nothing is exposed..in fact less is exposed here than when she was in the quite sheer white tank top she wore to the birthday party. While her nipples were "covered," nothing was left to the imagination in that outfit.


----------



## mkr

Isn't it a little warm out for a plastic dress and a coat?


----------



## Cocoabean

mkr said:


> Isn't it a little warm out for a plastic dress and a coat?



It's been hot in SoCal this week. My house is a bit inland but we normally get the onshore breeze. We've been at 90F or more on my shaded patio. I could not imagine wearing something like that, even if it were opaque since see through isn't my thing.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Isn't it a little warm out for a plastic dress and a coat?



but if there was no coat we will be treated:
a) to the inglorious mess of kimbo's behind
b) to her new bought behind before she is ready to tell us she did it with diet and exercise


----------



## Lounorada

Chanel Paris said:


>


Well, that's one way to ruin a nice coat 
She looks like a sweaty fool.


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder how long it took for the '"dress" to fog up?  She might as well be wearing a zip lock bag.  Nothing shocks me anymore where the K Klan is concerned.  Like Guccimamma said, they have no shame what so ever.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Pathetic.   Truly.


----------



## raspberrypink

VickyB said:


> Is it legal to go out in public in this state of semi dress? It's for sure a fashion violation.


I was thinking the same! Is it legal? If it's a man with a transparent plastic wrapped  around his private parts then used a trench coat with a peekaboo style.... isn't it called a "flasher"? Furthermore it's in an area with children! Looks kinda paedophile to me!














And Kim wore the typical colour of coat which is what flashers usually wear![emoji14]


----------



## VickyB

Chanel Paris said:


> Plastic princess! Kim Kardashian shows off chest in see-through dress that also exposes her panties as she finds another way to make jaws drop
> 
> Kim Kardashian has been showing off her body more than usual lately.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a sheer Gucci bra as a top when heading to dinner in NYC earlier this week then followed that look up by flashing her nipples in a thin tank top after a workout.
> 
> But on Thursday evening the mother-of-two stepped up her flesh-flashing game when getting sushi in Calabasas, California as she wore a completely see-through plastic dress that exposed her chest and revealed her silk undies.
> 
> What a shock the diners at Shibuya -located in a strip mall next to kids learning center Kumon in the sleepy suburb - must have gotten.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-shows-bare-chest-dress.html#ixzz4mpzlOFgv



Wrapped up left overs.


----------



## Singra

Man you could not script the Kardashians better if you tried. As a representative for this current age they are perfect. That dress is perfect. The combination of dress and coat is perfect. The glossiness of her skin, hair and makeup against the slightly crinkled texture of the dress is perfect. The dull tint of the plastic is perfect. It's the shade of the kind of torn, old plastic you see whipping in wind as it's hooked on some wire fence next to the side of the road. It's the kind of plastic you find in the stomachs of whale carcasses after they've beached themselves because they've been slowly starving to death due to the discarded junk in the ocean. Yup brilliant.




mkr said:


> Isn't it a little warm out for a plastic dress and a coat?


Are there a set of environmental conditions where plastic and/or coat is actually comfortable?


----------



## gazoo

Singra said:


> Man you could not script the Kardashians better if you tried. As a representative for this current age they are perfect. That dress is perfect. The combination of dress and coat is perfect. The glossiness of her skin, hair and makeup against the slightly crinkled texture of the dress is perfect. The dull tint of the plastic is perfect. It's the shade of the kind of torn, old plastic you see whipping in wind as it's hooked on some wire fence next to the side of the road. It's the kind of plastic you find in the stomachs of whale carcasses after they've beached themselves because they've been slowly starving to death due to the discarded junk in the ocean. Yup brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there a set of environmental conditions where plastic and/or coat is actually comfortable?



Absolutely, such as when you're on a date with a man that wants to pee on you.


----------



## Singra

^ Alas I have never had the pleasure of that experience though I reserve the right to express my significant displeasure at it were it offered to me... thank you very much. If I were to help dilute the taboo wouldn't it also dilute the desire for it? desire and taboo being as intertwined as they are.

This is also what I love about this age, it's all about showing you're cool with extreme acts and those acts get more and more extreme as neuro pathways are tread and retread. It's more anatomical than sensual, more pornagraphic than sexual. While I think porn has a place certain things should remain on the outskirts.

If we were really so liberated and open we'd make prostitution an respected profession. I think there are many who could be helped by  something like that... having a place with human professionals who know something or are trained in the art of knowing something.. not checking out the internet or pressuring a girlfriend or boyfriend.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Singra said:


> Man you could not script the Kardashians better if you tried. As a representative for this current age they are perfect. That dress is perfect. The combination of dress and coat is perfect. The glossiness of her skin, hair and makeup against the slightly crinkled texture of the dress is perfect. The dull tint of the plastic is perfect. It's the shade of the kind of torn, old plastic you see whipping in wind as it's hooked on some wire fence next to the side of the road. It's the kind of plastic you find in the stomachs of whale carcasses after they've beached themselves because they've been slowly starving to death due to the discarded junk in the ocean. Yup brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there a set of environmental conditions where plastic and/or coat is actually comfortable?


This comment was poetic! [emoji1]


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> hey, what people do is their own business....profiting from it puts it out for discussion.
> 
> they are adults.
> 
> what most would concern me would be the clean up...do they use special sheets?
> 
> yes, i'm that lady.  i just don't like the mess.


I'm with you...I don't understand the clean up process and do they put down one of those things that you use when kids pee the bed...



pixiejenna said:


> Dolls what would you do if you where working at a restaurant and customer comes in wearing a get up like this? Seriously? Maybe cause I'm from the Midwest I'm pretty sure most restaurants here would send you back out the door asap. At this point she is literally wearing the Emperor's clothes.


Honestly, I don't think I'd notice much or give it much attention if someone walked into a restaurant like that....I may look but I think it wouldn't last more than a minute. But then again, I'm in NYC so you can see any number of stranger things on the subway.


----------



## Prettyn

berrydiva said:


> I'm with you...I don't understand the clean up process and do they put down one of those things that you use when kids pee the bed...
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'd notice much or give it much attention if someone walked into a restaurant like that....I may look but I think it wouldn't last more than a minute. But then again, I'm in NYC so you can see any number of stranger things on the subway.


I've seen stranger things at our local Walmart!!


----------



## Kidclarke

Got to give her props for the pee-proof dress and shoes. She is thinking ahead now.


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> If we were really so liberated and open we'd make prostitution an respected profession. I think there are many who could be helped by  something like that... having a place with human professionals who know something or are trained in the art of knowing something.. not checking out the internet or pressuring a girlfriend or boyfriend.


We're not as liberated as we claim nor are many folks the feminist they claim to be or can only envision one brand of feminism. Honestly, I wish more women would not look down on sex workers in the manner in which they did because they'd at least use their feminist fight to force safer work environments. There will always be sex workers and men will always seek them out...been this way since the dawn of time...they're not going anywhere. I'd rather see these women work in a safe environment, if that's what they choose to do, as opposed to be exposed to some of the work conditions and treatment they receive today. But that's just me, I'd rather a woman not be a sex worker but if she chooses to do so, I'd rather it be a safe environment. Also, to your point, once the taboo is reduced, the desire is also reduced.


----------



## missboss123

Lounorada said:


> Well, that's one way to ruin a nice coat
> She looks like a sweaty fool.


Exactly what I was thinking. Why is she covering herself with a coat if you go almost naked? (picture nummer 3)  at least wear Some nice underwear. I don't like her style at all. She does not know how to dress stylish. Just an opinion


----------



## tweegy

Chanel Paris said:


> Plastic princess! Kim Kardashian shows off chest in see-through dress that also exposes her panties as she finds another way to make jaws drop
> 
> Kim Kardashian has been showing off her body more than usual lately.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a sheer Gucci bra as a top when heading to dinner in NYC earlier this week then followed that look up by flashing her nipples in a thin tank top after a workout.
> 
> But on Thursday evening the mother-of-two stepped up her flesh-flashing game when getting sushi in Calabasas, California as she wore a completely see-through plastic dress that exposed her chest and revealed her silk undies.
> 
> What a shock the diners at Shibuya -located in a strip mall next to kids learning center Kumon in the sleepy suburb - must have gotten.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-shows-bare-chest-dress.html#ixzz4mpzlOFgv


Get the look!! Oversized mens suit jacket from the 80s (check), clear plastic bag (check) and granny panties dirty white (check).


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

WishList986 said:


> Pee fetishes are in no way new hahaha, but still not my thing. Different strokes for different folks I guess though


I remember one episode when carrie (se* and the city) has a date with this senator or something and he wants her to pee on him. Well let's just say, she cant even. Hahaha


----------



## HandbagAngel

Was she wearing those and thought to be pretty and sexy, or, she knew this is a quick way get her back to attention?


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> Get the look!! Oversized mens suit jacket from the 80s (check), clear plastic bag (check) and granny panties dirty white (check).



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagAngel said:


> Was she wearing those and thought to be pretty and sexy, or, she knew this is a quick way get her back to attention?


Shock factor? No one is checking for this chick anymore and she can't deal is all that's happening.


----------



## lanasyogamama

And where exactly was she going in her trench coat and plastic outfit?


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> And where exactly was she going in her trench coat and plastic outfit?


Well she was seen outside a day care center.  That might explain the underpants.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> And where exactly was she going in her trench coat and plastic outfit?


Sushi restaurant in a Calabasas strip mall. Just as one would expect to wear transparent plastic fashion.


----------



## Ceeyahd

redney said:


> Sushi restaurant in a Calabasas strip mall. Just as one would expect to wear transparent plastic fashion.



Calabasas really isn't the area to wear this type of crap... One could get away with it on Sunset or that area clubbing... If you're younger than Kim.


----------



## redney

Ceeyahd said:


> Calabasas really isn't the area to wear this type of crap... One could get away with it on Sunset or that area clubbing... If you're younger than Kim.


Sarcasm, my friend. [emoji23]


----------



## Lodpah

I think she's heading for a mental breakdown. There is absolutely nothing she has to bargain with as far as what she has to offer as she gets older, absolutely nothing.  I read some comments on other sites and people were commenting that after the RIP (robbery in Paris) she went flipped over from paring down to outlandish. 
She's the ultimate devil with a pentagram, on one hand she acts so coy and yeah, don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs but the flipped is opposite. 
Sorry but she's not a role model for no one except she keeps tripping on HER light fantastic which the bulbs are slowly burning out. 
Sorry Kim, you way overdue 15 minutes is fading as I think the ONLY real active site for people talking about her is right here on TP.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I don't know, for her to still be making million dollar app and makeup deals her 15min might have just went down a few but I don't thinks she fading out yet. Maybe after the show phases out her time in the spotlight might come to a end. But then again, she still married to Kanye West who still a pretty relevant artist. Who knows tho.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has one of the hottest bodies out there.

And Kim Kardashian was sure not hiding it as she as she left La Scala Restaurant earlier this month in Los Angeles.

The reality star, 36, rocked a sheer and sparkling tank top along with a pair of trousers that clung to her famous behind.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leaves-little-imagination.html#ixzz4nM3jy2qL


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> It's sad when you're nothing but an object and no one is checking for you anymore.



And even worse- she wears that mess under a long coat because even she knows how stupid she looks!! She can't even own it. She looks so embarrassed-and she should!! Smh


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She has one of the hottest bodies out there.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was sure not hiding it as she as she left La Scala Restaurant earlier this month in Los Angeles.
> 
> The reality star, 36, rocked a sheer and sparkling tank top along with a pair of trousers that clung to her famous behind.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leaves-little-imagination.html#ixzz4nM3jy2qL




"One of the hottest bodies out there" [emoji12][emoji23][emoji23]  oh Kris must pay them very very well to write this ish!!!!


----------



## Stansy

She is a walking disco ball...


----------



## Aimee3

Put the coat back on Kim!!!


----------



## bagsforme

Her abs are looking great though.


Has anybody bought her contour kit?  Heard theres not much product in it.


----------



## terebina786

bagsforme said:


> Her abs are looking great though.
> 
> 
> *Has anybody bought her contour kit?  Heard theres not much product in it.*



I was going to get it until I watched reviews of the people that didn't attend her KKW event at her house.  It's basically garbage and not worth the money but people keep buying it for whatever reason.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> She has one of the hottest bodies out there.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was sure not hiding it as she as she left La Scala Restaurant earlier this month in Los Angeles.
> 
> The reality star, 36, rocked a sheer and sparkling tank top along with a pair of trousers that clung to her famous behind.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leaves-little-imagination.html#ixzz4nM3jy2qL



Every time I see this.... "all that glitters is NOT gold" runs through my head. 

I hate this look, BUT it is better than the bra as outerwear and the saran wrap dress. I do like the shoes.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> Her abs are looking great though.
> 
> 
> Has anybody bought her contour kit?  Heard theres not much product in it.


The reviews are not great and there's very little product in the kit to justify the price. However, most reviewers say she did an excellent job with the shade range especially on the deepest and fairest end. It's very hard to get good products if you're very fairer than Nicole Kidman or deeper than Gabby Union.


----------



## berrydiva

Meh...i'd rock that outfit on a date night...it's cute for dinner, drinks and maybe a two step after.


----------



## bag-mania

Lodpah said:


> I think she's heading for a mental breakdown. There is absolutely nothing she has to bargain with as far as what she has to offer as she gets older, absolutely nothing.  I read some comments on other sites and people were commenting that after the RIP (robbery in Paris) she went flipped over from paring down to outlandish.
> She's the ultimate devil with a pentagram, on one hand she acts so coy and yeah, don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs but the flipped is opposite.
> Sorry but she's not a role model for no one except she keeps tripping on HER light fantastic which the bulbs are slowly burning out.
> Sorry Kim, you way overdue 15 minutes is fading as I think the ONLY real active site for people talking about her is right here on TP.



While I have little good to say about Kim, let's give the devil her due (though I don't think she's a devil). She's been in the limelight for 10 years now. In celebrity/entertainment terms that is an extremely long run. Amazingly, somehow she managed to parlay her way to fame and fortune while having no particular skill set or talent. That alone takes great talent. Many others have tried and failed. I realize her mother was the mastermind behind it, but it was all on Kim to actually make it happen. Say what you will, when the Kardashians are finally over for good they will still have many millions in the bank and will be considered famous for the rest of their lives. It's kind of a depressing indictment of our society and culture today that it happened at all.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> It's kind of a depressing indictment of our society and culture today that it happened at all.


There was no one who came before Kim who was famous for being famous or parlayed a marriage/relationship into celebrity? I'm sure there are some....this is not a "today" things. It may happen faster for people now because of social networking but this is hardly a new concept. The term 15 mins of fame did not being with the Kardashians nor is it a new term...the concept has been around for decades probably connected to the introduction of TV.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their hectic schedules cause them to spend plenty of time apart, but Kim Kardashian and Kanye West still find time for date nights.

The married couple of three years were all smiles as they left a recent showing of War For The Planet Of The Apes at a Sherman Oaks, California theater.

The 38-year-old beauty wore her usual flesh-baring fashion, going braless in a white cropped top that exposed a hint of underboob and a pair of taupe-colored skintight leggings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-movie-date-night.html#ixzz4nM4EuSa4


----------



## berrydiva

^I like those pants. Are they from Yeezy's line?


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> There was no one who came before Kim who was famous for being famous or parlayed a marriage/relationship into celebrity? I'm sure there are some....this is not a "today" things. It may happen faster for people now because of social networking but this is hardly a new concept. The term 15 mins of fame did not being with the Kardashians nor is it a new term...the concept has been around for decades probably connected to the introduction of TV.



That 15 minutes concept came from Andy Warhol in the 60s. His actual quote was: "In the future, everyone will be world-famous for 15 minutes". Andy couldn't have predicted the internet or reality TV (or maybe he could, he was an unusual man) but it was interpreted that there would be so many avenues to achieve fame in the future that everyone would have a brief time in the spotlight. 

Kim has been around way longer than that. If there is an example of someone earlier than Kim who became famous for just watching her go about her day-to-day life I can't think of who it would be. Maybe Paris Hilton, though Kim has outlasted her by many years.


----------



## WishList986

Her tight pants always remind me of Trace Adkins' Honkey Tonk Badonkadonk, "Lord have mercy how'd she even get them britches on"


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> ^I like those pants. Are they from Yeezy's line?


They're by Atsuko Kudo
https://www.atsukokudo.com/Simple-Shop/Leggings_Matt_STCloud.html


----------



## LavenderIce

What is up with her "outfits" lately?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> They're by Atsuko Kudo
> https://www.atsukokudo.com/Simple-Shop/Leggings_Matt_STCloud.html


Am i reading this right, they're latex? That sheer overlay is cute but I didn't realize they're latex....it's too damn hot for that right now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The sparkly look is kinda cute for a night out. She looks good until you get to her square hips and diaper butt. It's so unfortunate.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I was going to get it until I watched reviews of the people that didn't attend her KKW event at her house.  It's basically garbage and not worth the money but people keep buying it for whatever reason.


Expensive garbage.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Some of you might judge me but  I like this and would wear it (with pasties) Not to a club or out to dinner but like a house party or a private date night with my man. I'm of a fan of hooker chic here and there, lol.


----------



## Cocoabean

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some of you might judge me but  I like this and would wear it (with pasties) Maybe not to a club or out to dinner but like a house party or a private date night with my man. I'm of a fan of hooker chic here and there, lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769977
> View attachment 3769978
> View attachment 3769979



Well, that's something I can't unsee. Is that butt skin, or did she sit in something?


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> While I have little good to say about Kim, let's give the devil her due (though I don't think she's a devil). She's been in the limelight for 10 years now. In celebrity/entertainment terms that is an extremely long run. Amazingly, somehow she managed to parlay her way to fame and fortune while having no particular skill set or talent. That alone takes great talent. Many others have tried and failed. I realize her mother was the mastermind behind it, but it was all on Kim to actually make it happen. Say what you will, when the Kardashians are finally over for good they will still have many millions in the bank and will be considered famous for the rest of their lives. It's kind of a depressing indictment of our society and culture today that it happened at all.


Agreed. Folks like to hate on Kim. But I see the flip side (not fan talk). Her mother was the brains but she has done some business on her own and like you said she has profited where others have failed. From a business aspect I give her kudos. 

Also side note, yeh they are in the press for not positive reasons. But I haven't heard of one person meeting Kim or interacting that had a negative thing to say. Folks usually say the same she was cool and very nice.

I know folks will say something, but I give kudos where it is due.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some of you might judge me but  I like this and would wear it (with pasties) Not to a club or out to dinner but like a house party or a private date night with my man. I'm of a fan of hooker chic here and there, lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769977
> View attachment 3769978
> View attachment 3769979


I don't even know if I can judge you because I don't understand the outfit


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some of you might judge me but  I like this and would wear it (with pasties) Not to a club or out to dinner but like a house party or a private date night with my man. I'm of a fan of hooker chic here and there, lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769977
> View attachment 3769978
> View attachment 3769979


That ensemble makes her look even shorter & stouter than usual! 
I could see it looking better on someone taller


----------



## poopsie

What fresh hell is this ?


----------



## VickyB

What fresh hell is this??? 
LOL - didn't see Poopsie's post until I posted mine.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> There was no one who came before Kim who was famous for being famous or parlayed a marriage/relationship into celebrity? *I'm sure there are some....this is not a "today" things*. It may happen faster for people now because of social networking but this is hardly a new concept. The term 15 mins of fame did not being with the Kardashians nor is it a new term...the concept has been around for decades probably connected to the introduction of TV.


There's plenty - Zsa Zsa Gabor springs to mind first off.

Any of the Warhol crew, ie the Warhol Superstars - huge in the 70's and early 80's - Edie Sedgewick, Anita Pallenberg (the Rolling Stones paramour and girlfriend to two) Joe Dallesandro....


----------



## poopsie

VickyB said:


> What fresh hell is this???
> LOL - didn't see Poopsie's post until I posted mine.


Gmta 
I mean really...........what else can you say?


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some of you might judge me but  I like this and would wear it (with pasties) Not to a club or out to dinner but like a house party or a private date night with my man. I'm of a fan of hooker chic here and there, lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769977
> View attachment 3769978
> View attachment 3769979


----------



## Viva La Fashion

at first I though she was really jealous beyonce having twins and she had to step up her "hooker" wardrobe just to balance with the attention beyonce is getting but now its beyond that. I genuinely wonder does she look in the mirror and think damn I look hot??


----------



## YSoLovely

Viva La Fashion said:


> at first I though she was really jealous beyonce having twins and she had to step up her "hooker" wardrobe just to balance with the attention beyonce is getting but now its beyond that. I genuinely wonder does she look in the mirror and think damn I look hot??




She looks like she's 2 seconds from suffocating


----------



## White Orchid

Back to the amateurish Photoshopping.


----------



## Suzie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some of you might judge me but  I like this and would wear it (with pasties) Not to a club or out to dinner but like a house party or a private date night with my man. I'm of a fan of hooker chic here and there, lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769977
> View attachment 3769978
> View attachment 3769979


There literally are no words!


----------



## gazoo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some of you might judge me but  I like this and would wear it (with pasties) Not to a club or out to dinner but like a house party or a private date night with my man. I'm of a fan of hooker chic here and there, lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769977
> View attachment 3769978
> View attachment 3769979



I showed my husband these photos and he replied, "where can I buy you that outfit?" 

So yeah, many are grossed out by it (including me), but Kim hasn't dressed for women in years. She's hoping to give men what they want to see. I'm off to have the vapors for the realization that my husband loves hooker chic.


----------



## terebina786

The stuff she wears is really no different than what those IG "influencers" wear.  I mean they are younger but she's just trying to keep up.  No one would be talking about her if she wore what some would classify "decent clothes".

I really hate bare toes with sandals... I don't know why it irks me.


----------



## berrydiva

She's sucking in her stomach like her life depends on it....she looks silly. That skirt is cute though.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> She's sucking in her stomach like her life depends on it....she looks silly. That skirt is cute though.


I do like that skirt. And you can almost see her hoo hoo.  But you know she's holding her breath like nobody's business.


----------



## Sandi.el

I like the skirt too


----------



## LavenderIce

terebina786 said:


> The stuff she wears is really no different than what those IG "influencers" wear.  I mean they are younger but she's just trying to keep up.  No one would be talking about her if she wore what some would classify "decent clothes".
> 
> *I really hate bare toes with sandals*... *I don't know why it irks me*.



Me too!  Someone can have hair, make up and body on point with a fabulous outfit and shoes. If I see bare toes, it ruins it all for me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have to say, her stomach has never been flatter.


----------



## whimsic

She looks so manufactured.. Her stomach is flat yet looks so unnatural. Her face has no imperfection / wrinkle, like a wax figure.  

Her boobs haven't looked this good in a very long time, looks like she got a lift and smaller implants.


----------



## TC1

Her face isn't the only thing that's been contoured by a professional lately.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like that skirt and she looks like she's going to pass out because she can't breathe. Olivier is so far up the Kardashian's asses, surely he could've made sure Kim had something that fit. 

Her toes are always bare and it irks me too. She always has a light colored polish on her hands but never bothers with her feet which is backwards to me. Bare nails are acceptable but bare toe nails are not.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Back to the amateurish Photoshopping.


When was it ever _not_ amateurish?


----------



## Cocoabean

Look!! Kim found that old, ratty sports bra I threw out! Darn it, I KNEW it had a few wears left in it! See? (puke) 

But, that skirt could look pretty nice with a better top, I kind of like it.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't like that skirt and she looks like she's going to pass out because she can't breathe. Olivier is so far up the Kardashian's asses, surely he could've made sure Kim had something that fit.
> 
> Her toes are always bare and it irks me too. She always has a light colored polish on her hands but never bothers with her feet which is backwards to me. Bare nails are acceptable but bare toe nails are not.



I'm the same way with nails... I feel worse if my toes are bare more than fingers [emoji26]


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's wearing a nude or clear shade?  I can't see Kim going out un-perfect.


----------



## Swanky

She wears a bare pink on her fingers, I assume she wears similar on toes?  Not that I give a crap lol


----------



## ManilaMama

When I think of women who wear what Kim K wears, I imagine loud, strong, fierce women. I imagine them to be out in late night parties downing glasses of kir royale or mimosa or vodka straight. I imagine women who love to dance and laugh and smile and shriek.. women with many friends. Life of the party type of women. 

But then I think of kim and how she's so quiet and boring (I just watched her do makeup with jacklyn hill on YouTube)... 

I. Don't. Get. It. 

-shrugs- just saying. 

I haven't posted here in forever because kim has just been so meh. I come back here mostly for you ladies. Kim K can disappear but you ladies are a hoot!!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## prettyprincess

Did anyone else see this
http://blindgossip.com/?p=86219


----------



## pixiejenna

Sounds about right yeaz has been in the closet his whole career and denying it. Granted there's nothing even remotely sexy about her.


----------



## Addicted to bags

prettyprincess said:


> Did anyone else see this
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=86219


Wow, interesting read


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> She looks so manufactured.. Her stomach is flat yet looks so unnatural. Her face has no imperfection / wrinkle, like a wax figure.
> 
> Her boobs haven't looked this good in a very long time, looks like she got a lift and smaller implants.


I was thinking that.  The boobs look fresh and better.


----------



## Lodpah

Lol, I read an article about the Bunny Ranch owner wanting to hire OJ but the girls were adamant that it not happen due and I roughly quote "don't want the Kardashian effect" to happen there.


----------



## White Orchid

gazoo said:


> I showed my husband these photos and he replied, "where can I buy you that outfit?"
> 
> So yeah, many are grossed out by it (including me), but Kim hasn't dressed for women in years. She's hoping to give men what they want to see. I'm off to have the vapors for the realization that my husband loves hooker chic.


Ain't nothing wrong with your hubby diggin' that look on you.  It's a whole new ballgame wearing that outside your house.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blind gossip is still a thing?


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> Gmta
> I mean really...........what else can you say?


----------



## VickyB

Viva La Fashion said:


> at first I though she was really jealous beyonce having twins and she had to step up her "hooker" wardrobe just to balance with the attention beyonce is getting but now its beyond that. I genuinely wonder does she look in the mirror and think damn I look hot??


 The get up is bad enough but the really poor PS on her abs is comical .


----------



## VickyB

Swanky said:


> She wears a bare pink on her fingers, I assume she wears similar on toes?  Not that I give a crap lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Apparently Hov and Tidal might be in some ish for reporting false streaming numbers to Billboard and soundscan. Khaled, Ye and Hovs streaming numbers were all greatly inflated (which doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out given the small number of subscribers they have.) It's part of the reason Ye is suing. Based on the streaming numbers Tidal reported from his last album, Kanye was entitled to a $$$ bonus but those streams never existed so...what bonus? Apparently that's what set off his rant last year and it's why he's suing. Yikes.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Apparently Hov and Tidal might be in some ish for reporting false streaming numbers to Billboard and soundscan. Khaled, Ye and Hovs streaming numbers were all greatly inflated (which doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out given the small number of subscribers they have.) It's part of the reason Ye is suing. Based on the streaming numbers Tidal reported from his last album, Kanye was entitled to a $$$ bonus but those streams never existed so...what bonus? Apparently that's what set off his rant last year and it's why he's suing. Yikes.



Jay doing funny business? You don't say 
I remember when Kanye's album came out, the numbers Tidal released would have meant that every single subscriber would have had to listen to TLOP for like a week straight 
Guess I'm only surprised that Kanye wasn't aware of the real numbers and if you really think of it that way, Jay didn't just lie to an artist, but to a co-owner. If I was an investor, I'd look at his every move real closely from now on...

_Men lie, women lie, numbers don't lie._ Or do they?


----------



## arnott

prettyprincess said:


> Did anyone else see this
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=86219



When was this from?       Her boobs look bolted on and pointing in different directions!    That looks so weird and painful!


----------



## roses5682

Is that a fur handbag in her hand?


----------



## tweegy

arnott said:


> When was this from?       Her boobs look bolted on and pointing in different directions!    That looks so weird and painful!



Dat outfit iz ah NO! (If you can call it an outfit)


----------



## poopsie

roses5682 said:


> Is that a fur handbag in her hand?


OMG the first thing I thought was poor Mercy


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> When was this from?       Her boobs look bolted on and pointing in different directions!    That looks so weird and painful!


This hooker really thinks she's killin it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

poopsie said:


> OMG the first thing I thought was poor Mercy


Aahhh...That's where poor little Mercy went. 
The new puppy might want to get away ASAP before it becomes wearable


----------



## White Orchid

Looks like she has a really bad case of ingrown hairs.

RIP Mercy


----------



## Irishgal

All she needs is a "for sale" sign around her neck and she's ready for the stroll.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

I gotta give credit to her outfits. Well she is so daring to wear and try different bold outfits and I don't think they look bad. 

Life is too short not to try out different things especially you already have money family fame and house


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Looks like she has a really bad case of ingrown hairs.
> 
> RIP Mercy


I'm sure Kim has said that she's lasered before....you don't get ingrown hairs with laser.


----------



## berrydiva

I'd wear that on the pole for my man lol...I'm wondering if it's a thong in the back.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I'd wear that on the pole for my man lol...I'm wondering if it's a thong in the back.



Yup, it has a thong back. I remember seeing the pics when she first wore it out.

I wore something similar on my Honeymoon. I should bring it back out.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Is there a way to get out of a thread? Not that I'm her biggest fan but I just can't stand to read such negative comments anymore [emoji17][emoji85]


----------



## berrydiva

kellytheshopper said:


> Is there a way to get out of a thread? Not that I'm her biggest fan but I just can't stand to read such negative comments anymore [emoji17][emoji85]


Simply don't come into the thread? Unsubscribe to the thread if you're subscribed? Relatively simple solutions.


----------



## mkr




----------



## whimsic

kellytheshopper said:


> Is there a way to get out of a thread? Not that I'm her biggest fan but I just can't stand to read such negative comments anymore [emoji17][emoji85]



You can not click this thread


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


>


Lol, I know right.  Ain't like rocket science


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


>



can i like this a thousand times?


----------



## kellytheshopper

Ok sorry everyone for the inconvenience. I am unsubscribed but when I log on, it pops up in my "participated" section and even if I don't click on the thread, I see comments. I will just scroll fast past them. Again, so sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Sandi.el

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I know right.  Ain't like rocket science



Might be for some


----------



## berrydiva

kellytheshopper said:


> Ok sorry everyone for the inconvenience. I am unsubscribed but when I log on, it pops up in my "participated" section and even if I don't click on the thread, I see comments. I will just scroll fast past them. Again, so sorry for the inconvenience.


I'm assuming you're using the app. I think as long as you comment in a thread at least once it will show in the participated section and every time updates are made in the thread, it will pop up towards the top. I, personally, don't think you need to apologize....seems you're more inconvenienced as the negative comments bother you. Unfortunately, I think the only solution is for you to scroll pass the threads/comments that disinterest you because I just looked and there doesn't seem to be a way to hide a thread in the app (I don't use the app so maybe ask in the member questions section).


----------



## kellytheshopper

berrydiva said:


> I'm assuming you're using the app. I think as long as you comment in a thread at least once it will show in the participated section and every time updates are made in the thread, it will pop up towards the top. I, personally, don't think you need to apologize....seems you're more inconvenienced as the negative comments bother you. Unfortunately, I think the only solution is for you to scroll pass the threads/comments that disinterest you because I just looked and there doesn't seem to be a way to hide a thread in the app (I don't use the app so maybe ask in the member questions section).



Thank you! Yes I am in the app, realized I wasn't specific with that so thank you[emoji4] going through something in my personal life and mentally right now, cannot mentally handle any sort of negativity so I thank you for your understanding. I will just scroll past, which is fine, thank you for clarification that I can't hide a particular thread.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Sandi.el said:


> Might be for some



I offer my apologies to you two. I should've clarified that I was wondering if there was a way to "hide" a particular thread through the app. I am dealing with a tough personal situation and cannot mentally take reading these comments right now. My apologies for asking in this thread.[emoji4]


----------



## mkr

kellytheshopper said:


> I offer my apologies to you two. I should've clarified that I was wondering if there was a way to "hide" a particular thread through the app. I am dealing with a tough personal situation and cannot mentally take reading these comments right now. My apologies for asking in this thread.[emoji4]


No need for apologies.  We're a tough crowd but we mean no harm.


----------



## tweegy

kellytheshopper said:


> Thank you! Yes I am in the app, realized I wasn't specific with that so thank you[emoji4] going through something in my personal life and mentally right now, cannot mentally handle any sort of negativity so I thank you for your understanding. I will just scroll past, which is fine, thank you for clarification that I can't hide a particular thread.


Sending positive vibes your way doll. Hope everything works out.


----------



## berrydiva

kellytheshopper said:


> Thank you! Yes I am in the app, realized I wasn't specific with that so thank you[emoji4] going through something in my personal life and mentally right now, cannot mentally handle any sort of negativity so I thank you for your understanding. I will just scroll past, which is fine, thank you for clarification that I can't hide a particular thread.


Sending you positive energy. We're a tough bunch and some folks in this thread like to bash Kim but don't let what's said about Kim or anyone else you don't know impact your mental. It's not worth the energy or thought.


----------



## VickyB

kellytheshopper said:


> I offer my apologies to you two. I should've clarified that I was wondering if there was a way to "hide" a particular thread through the app. I am dealing with a tough personal situation and cannot mentally take reading these comments right now. My apologies for asking in this thread.[emoji4]


Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## cdtracing

kellytheshopper said:


> I offer my apologies to you two. I should've clarified that I was wondering if there was a way to "hide" a particular thread through the app. I am dealing with a tough personal situation and cannot mentally take reading these comments right now. My apologies for asking in this thread.[emoji4]



No need for apologies.  Sending you hugs & positive thoughts.  Sorry you're going through a tough time.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Wow thank you everyone means so much!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️hope you all have a wonderful day ahead of you!! I did not mean to hijack this thread, back to your regularly scheduled programming...[emoji6]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian can turn any old duds into a serious fashion statement.

The 36-year-old certainly turned heads while donning a slashed button-up and form-fitting sweats at Stanley's restaurant in Sherman Oaks, California on Tuesday.

The mother-of-two displayed her full chest and gym-chiseled abs in the deconstructed top paired with flowing tresses and invisible heels while lunching with sisters Khloe and Kourtney.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...heaps-cleavage-slashed-top.html#ixzz4nw5ORH3b


----------



## mkr

This is actually pretty cute.  But gym chiseled abs? Um no.


----------



## pursegrl12

if she would have worn cute sneakers it would be fine but she had to put on those fugly shoes!!!!!


----------



## Irishgal

I see Shrek's underwear through her black dress and her lips are almost larger than her nose now. [emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

her toe has got to be nasty at the end of the day wearing those shoes!  like it's just scraping the asphalt...

Khloe's lips look painful


----------



## Jikena

Haven't checked Khloe's thread in a while. Looks like she has put some weight back on ? Or perhaps it's just unphotoshopped pictures...


----------



## guccimamma

i hate when the lips are plumped up so much you can see the inner part of it......yes khloe, you.

i do love the camo speedy from way back.


----------



## WishList986

Wow Khloe looks different in every photo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope, a collective nah....with the exception of Penelope.


----------



## pixiejenna

I love to say it, Penelope is the best dressed of the bunch!

I'm just happy klogore wore spanx because if she didn't we may need to bleach out our eyes.

Kim your DL fashion is pretty much no different than your pre robbery fashion. Thirsty as h3ll!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Uhm I wear clothes like that to clean my house. Yeah, looking at you, Kim. And I even put my baggy T or tanktop (whichever I'm feeling that day) in a tight knot above my belly button so when I'm cleaning my big bathroom mirrors I can look at my non existent abs and try to be sexy while dancing to Despacito...all this while flexing too. ​


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Khloe's lips are just awful, I'll never understand how any woman can think that's a good look. She needs to go to another doctor and try again.


----------



## Sandi.el

I don't mind Kourt's outfit. 

N khloe actually is chewbacca


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> I see Shrek's underwear through her black dress and her lips are almost larger than her nose now. [emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian can turn any old duds into a serious fashion statement.
> 
> The 36-year-old certainly turned heads while donning a slashed button-up and form-fitting sweats at Stanley's restaurant in Sherman Oaks, California on Tuesday.
> 
> The mother-of-two displayed her full chest and gym-chiseled abs in the deconstructed top paired with flowing tresses and invisible heels while lunching with sisters Khloe and Kourtney.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...heaps-cleavage-slashed-top.html#ixzz4nw5ORH3b


Gypsies , tramps and thieves...........


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> her toe has got to be nasty at the end of the day wearing those shoes!  like it's just scraping the asphalt...
> 
> Khloe's lips look painful



This drives me nuts!!!!! People, don't buy shoes that don't fit your toes correctly!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's reportedly expecting her third child via surrogate.

But on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian stepped out to run errands with her younger sister Khloe Kardashian in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old flaunted her flat stomach and ample cleavage in a tiny crop top and grey leggings with Khloe, who sported a coordinating look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-claims-surrogate-pregnant.html#ixzz4o1KfgBAW


----------



## Stansy

There are no words.....


----------



## mkr

She still can't give up the spanx.


----------



## yinnie

Please pass me the bucket to puke at this horrendous mess of an outfit


----------



## Irishgal

Is the "pull down shades slightly and glare over the top of them" her new favorite paid pap pose? I'm sure she practiced it for hours


----------



## terebina786

She's still wearing spanx under leggings?  That has got to be uncomfortable.  Also, why does she look like she's wearing a cup?


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> She's still wearing spanx under leggings?  That has got to be uncomfortable.  Also, why does she look like she's wearing a cup?



Isn't there some contraption you wear to avoid camel toe?


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's like she's practicing wearing Depends or Adult diapers before she gets to the retirement community.

You know when Kim came on the scene NONE of us could foresee this is where she would go fashion wise.  It's been a mess since Kanye entered the scene.  I just want her to go back to wearing khaki's, sandals, cute tops and nice handbags..


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-Cutie said:


> It's like she's practicing wearing Depends or Adult diapers before she gets to the retirement community.
> 
> You know when Kim came on the scene NONE of us could foresee this is where she would go fashion wise.  It's been a mess since Kanye entered the scene.  I just want her to go back to wearing khaki's, sandals, cute tops and nice handbags..



I loved her style during this era.  Easy, simple and flattering.  Now every time she steps out, her entire look screams trying too hard.


----------



## berrydiva

She reminds me of those women who were the hot ones in HS...now it's now 20 years later and they're still clinging to the memory of their former self because they've never grown as a person.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> She reminds me of those women who were the hot ones in HS...now it's now 20 years later and they're still clinging to the memory of their former self because they've never grown as a person.


That's exactly what she is.  And Kylie has taken her place so she's never going to get her crown back.


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> Isn't there some contraption you wear to avoid camel toe?



Yes I believe the contraption is called "pants that actually fit properly".


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> Yes I believe the contraption is called "pants that actually fit properly".


----------



## pixiejenna

Those leggings are hilarious!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm actually glad she's evolved beyond the blazer and scarf look...not that this is any better but still. 

It's 80 plus in LA, they all look dumb.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> She still can't give up the spanx.



More compression wear post dentist visit?


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Those leggings are hilarious!



What they are covering is even more so!


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> It's like she's practicing wearing Depends or Adult diapers before she gets to the retirement community.
> 
> You know when Kim came on the scene NONE of us could foresee this is where she would go fashion wise.  It's been a mess since Kanye entered the scene.  I just want her to go back to wearing khaki's, sandals, cute tops and nice handbags..



Totally lacked style back then but it is still 1,000% better than what she's doing now.


----------



## VickyB

Irishgal said:


> Yes I believe the contraption is called "pants that actually fit properly".


----------



## morgan20

So no one is going to discuss the alleged 'surrogate'


----------



## myown

http://www.boredpanda.com/to-be-kim-kardashian-agne-jagelaviciute/
there is a woman recreating Kimi outfits.


----------



## tweegy

morgan20 said:


> So no one is going to discuss the alleged 'surrogate'


Apparently she's already 3mth pregnant???


----------



## clydekiwi

mkr said:


> This is actually pretty cute.  But gym chiseled abs? Um no.



Agree!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Saint is so adorable. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXEzXJzh5Hn/?hl=en


----------



## AECornell

morgan20 said:


> So no one is going to discuss the alleged 'surrogate'



Do we even really care that much at this point?


----------



## Pinkie*

Is she really so famous in America? People love her?


----------



## berrydiva

Pinkie* said:


> Is she really so famous in America? People love her?


Fame is so fleeting in America but yes she's a celebrity. You can be famous today and not tomorrow. Do people love her? That's a debatable topic....I think some people think she and her family are insufferable, some people don't care about them and some people are fans.


----------



## mkr

I think she's very famous in the social media world but not so much in the real world


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care about the surrogate


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't care about the surrogate



agreed.  renting your womb to celebrities is not a noble cause.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't care about the surrogate


I can picture her wanting twins from the surrogacy just to compete with beyonce (like there is a chance) . But I cant wait for the reveal of the name/s. Ahhh to see what kim and kanye picked is hilarious


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Pinkie* said:


> Is she really so famous in America? People love her?


You can tell her fame is fading, that's why kimbo is stepping up her styling game and in stepping up I mean wear less clothes .....


----------



## guccimamma

Viva La Fashion said:


> I can picture her wanting twins from the surrogacy just to compete with beyonce (like there is a chance) . But I *cant wait for the reveal of the name/s*. Ahhh to see what kim and kanye picked is hilarious



Here is a list of plastic tradenames...lots of options to choose from.


http://www.plasticsintl.com/tradenames_q_t.htm


----------



## pukasonqo

i am recycling kleopatra kartrashian as a baby name

karisma

kontrast


----------



## VickyB

Kash


----------



## Stansy

Somehow I can imagine them naming a child Jupiter.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

berrydiva said:


> She reminds me of those women who were the hot ones in HS...now it's now 20 years later and they're still clinging to the memory of their former self because they've never grown as a person.


lol


----------



## guccimamma

what's with the athletic supporter looking pants?  does kanye make her wear this stuff?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian busted into Scott Disick's hotel room in Dubai in an episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians that aired this spring.

The two seemed to have kept their distance since then.

But on Wednesday the 36-year-old bombshell and the 34-year-old party boy ex of Kourtney Kardashian looked to be old pals as they went out to lunch at Cipriani in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-flesh-lunch-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz4odULJIEw


----------



## WishList986

Patrick Star posted a video of him doing her makeup, she seemed really down to earth and calm, actually. It was cute hearing her talk about her daily routine with the kids.


----------



## tweegy

WishList986 said:


> Patrick Star posted a video of him doing her makeup, she seemed really down to earth and calm, actually. It was cute hearing her talk about her daily routine with the kids.



To be fair to Kim, I've only heard positive remarks from people who have worked with her and met her..so there is that...

I see she's on a YouTube rounds doing videos with all the high subs...I can't reference them as YouTube celebrities cause it's just ridiculous now...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim is doing athleisure so wrong, I'm tired. 

I understand she's trying her hardest to push those contour sticks but Patrick Star? Ewwy eww eww.


----------



## berrydiva

She missed her time to join the makeup game...and starting with a contour product shows she so behind. Kylie figured out how to do it right. Kim needs to find a new avenue. Honestly, if she just started with some good face care products occasionally partnering with Kylie on the makeup, I feel like that would've been a better route.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim is doing athleisure so wrong, I'm tired.
> 
> I understand she's trying her hardest to push those contour sticks but Patrick Star? Ewwy eww eww.



Least she's not hitting up that moron Jeffrey star... blessings


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> She missed her time to join the makeup game...and starting with a contour product shows she so behind. Kylie figured out how to do it right. Kim needs to find a new avenue. Honestly, if she just started with some good face care products occasionally partnering with Kylie on the makeup, I feel like that would've been a better route.



I agree, they should have done this years ago! But it better late than never I guess


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> Least she's not hitting up that moron Jeffrey star... blessings



 I tripped. I saw Star and instantly thought of Jeffrey. I actually like Patrick. I don't watch his videos much anymore but he doing great things for himself. Jeffrey can choke but Patrick is cute.


----------



## chloebagfreak

WishList986 said:


> Patrick Star posted a video of him doing her makeup, she seemed really down to earth and calm, actually. It was cute hearing her talk about her daily routine with the kids.


Well, I guess she is nice to certain people. In Calabasas she is not that nice. We have lived there for years and my son worked at a restaurant there. A very young fan came up to her and asked nicely for her autograph and she laughed and said something derogatory because the girl was overweight. My son said all of the servers were shocked that she was so mean. I'm sure they get tired of getting asked for autographs, but this was over the top rude to the girl. 
I sure she's really nice when she feels like it. It wasn't just an isolated incident at the restaurant. Many people here are disgusted by them and their whole family.


----------



## tweegy

I think if that was a reg occurrence she would have been called out long time ago...


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I must say I've only ever heard positive things from people who have met her so not sure I buy that story above. I get everyone has bad days, and I can only imagine how sick she'd get of strangers constantly approaching her, but I just can't imagine her saying that to a young fan, it doesn't fit at all. I can't believe I am being so protective of Kim K, lord what is going on 

She has been going braless pretty much every time she steps outside nowadays, it will be interesting to see what she does for publicity as she gets older, less interesting and her fame continues to fade.


----------



## terebina786

In all her Youtube guru collabs she makes it a point to ask them if they like the contour sticks... like what does she expect them to say??  The Jaclyn Hill video was soooo awks though, it's actually funny, especially all the spoof videos that followed.


----------



## mkr

I don't think Kim gets tired of strangers approaching her, she craves the attention.


----------



## WishList986

I mean I've literally never heard of Kim being rude to anyone, and I'm not even a fan, so I don't really buy it lol. 
Also so glad she didn't collab with Jeffree Star because he is the definition of scum. I love Patrick, he's a cutie pie


----------



## berrydiva

I also don't buy the story of Kim being rude. I think she's vapid, simple and stupid but I've yet to hear of Kim being rude or having that rep around Calabasas. I'm sure many people there are disgusted by their family as are people elsewhere. However, a bunch of young folk working in a restaurant having a rude encounter with Kim and not one of them posting it on social networks seems hard to believe...that would be picked up quickly by the gossip blogs that aren't on their payroll.


----------



## mkr

I don't see Kim as rude.  I know I've only seen her on her show but she seems like she really digs talking to people.  Again, she glows when she gets attention.  Maybe they meant Khloe was rude to them.

If Kim was rude to people it would be a well known and discussed topic.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Why would I make this up? It was before she had kids. Yes, everyone has bad days and it was probably one of hers. It's so interesting that many can critique her plastic surgery,porn tape and cellulite fixed by photoshop but no one believes she was rude to a fan? Talk to some people that have lived and worked in Calabasas and Agoura. Plus she was not alone, Scott and some others were with her.


----------



## berrydiva

chloebagfreak said:


> Why would I make this up? It was before she had kids. Yes, everyone has bad days and it was probably one of hers. It's so interesting that many can critique her plastic surgery,porn tape and cellulite fixed by photoshop but no one believes she was rude to a fan? Talk to some people that have lived and worked in Calabasas and Agoura. Plus she was not alone, Scott and some others were with her.


I can believe that she was rude a time or two...it happens to many celebs. I can't believe she regularly goes around Calabasas being rude...it would've been social media gold by now. The memes would live to tell the tale. There's a few other people that post here who live in the same area and while they've admitted they don't like the family much, they've also never expressed the same sentiment regarding known rudeness around the area....maybe they can weight in. 

What was the derogatory thing Kim said? Perhaps your son or one of his coworkers remembers. I'm curious as to what she said to the young fan.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I believe she could have been rude. But not consistently like her husband. He is a jerk.

I also believe she is a recreational drug user.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

You can't be untalented and rude, lol. Not when social media is your bread and butter and people aren't too fond of you to start with. People would have no issues airing her out if she was walking around acting stank.


----------



## gypsumrose

What's with those Gildan sweatpants from walmart? I'm sure they're not, but I wore pants like that in jr  high when I didn't know/care. argh!


----------



## Ms.parker123

I think of Kim as more impersonal than rude. Unless your a close friend or acquaintance of hers she doesn't seem very down to earth, not that it's a problem.
Khloe seems more down to earth and relatable out of all of them for some reason.
Kourtney just seems like the type to say Hi and keep it moving.

But that's just my opinion, I don't know any of them so who knows how they really are in person.


----------



## Tivo

No question in my opinion...Kim is nasty, snarky and possibly evil. So I believe she can be rude. 
However, I think her rudeness and nastiness is reserved for her family members. I doubt she would be openly rude to strangers.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ms.parker123 said:


> *I think of Kim as more impersonal than rude. Unless your a close friend or acquaintance of hers she doesn't seem very down to earth, not that it's a problem.*
> Khloe seems more down to earth and relatable out of all of them for some reason.
> Kourtney just seems like the type to say Hi and keep it moving.
> 
> But that's just my opinion, I don't know any of them so who knows how they really are in person.



 I can def see this. I think she's polite enough to say hi and smile or engage in late conversation but anything else is too much for her which I understand. I'm not big on strangers either although I have gotten better at faking the funk.


----------



## bisousx

I don't believe for a minute that she would openly call a little girl fat to her face, lol. Sounds like a game of "telephone" gone too far, and the restaurant workers were over-exaggerating an instance where Kim didn't feel like signing an autograph.


----------



## Sasha2012

She used to be an assistant to Paris Hilton.

And despite now having her own stellar status, Kim Kardashian still isn't too starry to run her own errands.

The 36-year-old reality television star stopped off to pick up her own take-out at a diner in Los Angeles on Sunday as her husband Kanye West waited in the car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-midriff-stops-out.html#ixzz4opQRsujr


----------



## berrydiva

She looks stupid. Honestly her see thru tops are better than this try hard mess. He's dressing her like Amber.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks stupid but I like those Versace shades.


----------



## terebina786

What's wrong with jeans or like a summer?  Like why this athleisure mess??


----------



## gillianna

Are the Jock strap and legging capris one of Kanye's  new Amish designs for next year?  Horrible and so ill fitting on Kim.  It is getting old to see her half naked in too small ripped clothing, in plastic see through and now this look for how many weeks in different colors.  Who is her new stylist or is Kanye in charge now.


----------



## mkr

Did  E! cut the budget that Kim has to go pick up her own take-out?


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> Did  E! cut the budget that Kim has to go pick up her own take-out?


No more hand delivered pre-packaged salads?!


----------



## WishList986

Also, I'm sweaty just looking at that damn coat she's covering up with.


----------



## baglover1973

Horrid photoshopping....legs are two different sizes....the delusion is real


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Did  E! cut the budget that Kim has to go pick up her own take-out?



nah, any excuse is a good excuse to be photographed


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> Kash


How about Kash and Karry?
Actually, Kash was taken by the other gold-digging Kim from RHoA.


----------



## White Orchid

She must go to such incredible efforts to find a plain background to make it easier to Photoshop her body lol.


----------



## gazoo

I doubt they'll use a K name for the new baby since they haven't yet. Unless it's Knight to copy Beyonce's choice of Sir.


----------



## TC1

gillianna said:


> Are the Jock strap and legging capris one of Kanye's  new Amish designs for next year?  Horrible and so ill fitting on Kim.  It is getting old to see her half naked in too small ripped clothing, in plastic see through and now this look for how many weeks in different colors.  Who is her new stylist or is Kanye in charge now.


All I could think of when I saw these leggings is that they finally decided to develop a "Cover the Camel Capri"
Khloe will be the number 1 customer.


----------



## guccimamma

its hot and unusually humid.....can't imagine going out in leggings, some kind of diaper cover...a jacket and plastic shoes.

sundress or tank top and flip flops....all i can manage


----------



## guccimamma

chloebagfreak said:


> Why would I make this up? It was before she had kids. Yes, everyone has bad days and it was probably one of hers. It's so interesting that many can critique her plastic surgery,porn tape and cellulite fixed by photoshop but no one believes she was rude to a fan? Talk to some people that have lived and worked in Calabasas and Agoura. Plus she was not alone, Scott and some others were with her.



i don't doubt it happened,  it's not like you made up some outlandish story about her.....i wouldn't put it past her (or someone at her table) to make a snide comment.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I don't see Kim as rude.  I know I've only seen her on her show but she seems like she really digs talking to people.  Again, she glows when she gets attention.  Maybe they meant Khloe was rude to them.
> 
> If Kim was rude to people it would be a well known and discussed topic.






BagOuttaHell said:


> I believe she could have been rude. But not consistently like her husband. He is a jerk.
> 
> I also believe she is a recreational drug user.


Interesting. Not saying the two go together but she rarely drinks supposedly.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has one of the most famous figures in the world.

So it was no wonder Kim Kardashian had to show off her curvaceous body on her latest outing.

The 36-year-old reality tar was photographed late Sunday night walking away from the Los Angeles restaurant Manny's Pizzeria.

She had played up her enviably slender figure in a skintight white tank top that offered a generous glimpse at her cleavage as she left the restaurant which had a 'Closed' sign on its door.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-figure-clinging-bodysuit.html#ixzz4p8VnjcPg


----------



## yinnie

Why are all her outfits  
Looks like she is *trying hard* to dress like Kendall but totally unflattering on her 
And I have a feeling that's a bodysuit, not singlet. Does she pee in the body suit too? [emoji58]


----------



## kemilia

That long string hanging off the shorts would drive me nuts.


----------



## berrydiva

yinnie said:


> Why are all her outfits
> Looks like she is *trying hard* to dress like Kendall but totally unflattering on her
> And I have a feeling that's a bodysuit, not singlet. Does she pee in the body suit too? [emoji58]


Huh? Bodysuits have snap closures in the crotch so it can be unhooked when you need to use the bathroom. If they don't have a snap closure, then you just pull it to the side.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

yinnie said:


> Why are all her outfits
> Looks like she is *trying hard* to dress like Kendall but totally unflattering on her
> And I have a feeling that's a bodysuit, not singlet. Does she pee in the body suit too? [emoji58]


obviously shes competing with her twin kylie and wants to still be looked at as hot and stylish (I know shes not but in her mind its a different opinion) . She really doesn't understand that the more you wear these outfits, the more you look like a joke. But hey if kanye approves, you know thats all it matters


----------



## mkr

So did she try to get some pizza but it was closed?  I wonder if there's tape of her pulling on the door and looking stupid ha.


----------



## terebina786

I don't care how "in" fanny packs becomes, I will never wear one.


----------



## redney

Kanye's making her wear jorts now?


----------



## gillianna

Brian from Splash News must have been hungry.  I guess someone needed to drive her to a closed pizza joint to get some pap pictures.   It is not like the Paps  were hanging around waiting for someone to show up on a deserted closed strip mall store.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> She has one of the most famous figures in the world.
> 
> So it was no wonder Kim Kardashian had to show off her curvaceous body on her latest outing.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality tar was photographed late Sunday night walking away from the Los Angeles restaurant Manny's Pizzeria.
> 
> She had played up her enviably slender figure in a skintight white tank top that offered a generous glimpse at her cleavage as she left the restaurant which had a 'Closed' sign on its door.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-figure-clinging-bodysuit.html#ixzz4p8VnjcPg



Why am I not seeing nipples? I needed a good pearl clutching episode today!


----------



## Lounorada

So, she gets dressed up in ridiculous outfits, to walk around parking lots on her own, for an excuse to get her arranged pap pictures taken?




That is one sad, desperate life.


----------



## mkr

I remember back in the day when she would call the paps and a dozen of them would show up.  Now she gets one.

Don'r worry Kim at least you can find solace in the fact that there are a dozen paps chasing after your sister Kourtney, you know the hot one?  You're welcome.


----------



## Florasun

She was checking for Jonathan -


----------



## White Orchid

Florasun said:


> View attachment 3790013
> 
> She was checking for Jonathan -


He got his nose done the same as hers.  That's love right there


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I feel like she is taking these old ugly trends (fanny pack, the super small glasses) and trying to make them happen again. I bet she doesn't even like half of this sh*t she wears and just does it to try and establish herself as an influencer fashion icon.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Lounorada said:


> So, she gets dressed up in ridiculous outfits, to walk around parking lots on her own, for an excuse to get her arranged pap pictures taken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sad, desperate life.



I think you actually summed up her entire life in two sentences. I wonder if she will at least step it up with the parking lots and bring the paps to her "dentist's" parking or somewhere more exciting. She is the most famous woman in the world  and here she is hanging out at random deserted sushi joints all by herself. It's just sad.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> So, she gets dressed up in ridiculous outfits, to walk around parking lots on her own, for an excuse to get her arranged pap pictures taken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sad, desperate life.



It's pathetic. Like, what's the end goal here?  Get featured on the blogs everyday? Start a dumb a** trend?

I heard she scored a fairly big September cover (probably w/ M&M), so it's not like she has to act this desperate... or have Kanye's antics lead to people distancing themselves from them in order to prevent p***ing off the Carters?


----------



## yinnie

berrydiva said:


> Huh? Bodysuits have snap closures in the crotch so it can be unhooked when you need to use the bathroom. If they don't have a snap closure, then you just pull it to the side.



Lol I was thinking if she does it in spanx she prob would do it in a body suit [emoji12]


----------



## berrydiva

yinnie said:


> Lol I was thinking if she does it in spanx she prob would do it in a body suit [emoji12]


I don't think she actually pees in it, I think she meant because of their openings its kind of inevitable that youll get pee on it while trying to use the bathroom. I can see how it can happen too....some spanx have an eyelet opening. I'm not coordinated enough to hold that opening apart, hover/squat over the toilet and make sure my clothes isn't touching any part of the public toilet/floor at the same time. That's why I don't like anything without a snap closure.


----------



## Hamza082

Kim Kardashian
Calabasas, CA
October 21, 1980
an American reality television personality,


----------



## tweegy

Hamza082 said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Calabasas, CA
> October 21, 1980
> an American reality television personality,


----------



## berrydiva

Hamza082 said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Calabasas, CA
> October 21, 1980
> an American reality television personality* and star of the highest grossing most boring home sex tape*


Fixed that for you.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Fixed that for you.


Ray J would be p*ssed if you didn't roll his credits.


----------



## tweegy

Mercy lives!!!!!!!




Don't shoot the messenger she posted this on IG... wasn't this cat presumed dead?


----------



## AECornell

Wouldn't mercy be older and not a kitten? That's either an old pic or a new cat.

Kind of like that pic she posted saying it was taken when she was 15 but it's clearly not an old pic. The one of her in the airport. Saw it on FB somewhere.


----------



## berrydiva

She's weird....why did she post that? Didn't Mercy die?


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> She's weird....why did she post that? Didn't Mercy die?



Right? I was wondering if I remembered wrong...


----------



## VickyB

Mercy - Taxidermy?????


----------



## ManilaMama

Laws, looks like she took Mercy to the "dentist" too.


----------



## terebina786

Didn't she give Mercy away to her stylist or one of her friends? I don't think the cat died.


----------



## bag-mania

terebina786 said:


> Didn't she give Mercy away to her stylist or one of her friends? I don't think the cat died.



It was both. Kim gave the kitty away and then she died. Here's an article about it.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...t-mercy-dead-cancer-like-virus_n_2263126.html


----------



## tweegy

Damn, now I have to mourn this damn cat twice...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is feeling nostalgic.

The 36-year-old reality mogul appears to be re-living her wedding memories, posting a throwback shot from her nuptials to Kanye West on Saturday.

This comes just one day after Kardashian was spotted out and about in Bel Air to visit friends wearing an oversized suit jacket. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...suit-jacket-Bel-Air-outing.html#ixzz4pbWvPOWZ


----------



## poopsie

Friends? She has _friends_? As in more than one person?


----------



## ManilaMama

poopsie said:


> Friends? She has _friends_? As in more than one person?


----------



## mkr

Does she even try to hide the spanx anymore?

She doesn't even look like that picture of her and Kanye anymore.


----------



## WishList986

Kim and Ye looked amazing in their wedding photo.


----------



## WishList986

Also, did she steal that jacket from Steve Harvey?


----------



## bagsforme

Yea Mercy died.  Wonder why she posted that?


----------



## mkr

bagsforme said:


> Yea Mercy died.  Wonder why she posted that?


Sympathy is a form of attention.


----------



## baglover1973

She is always walking alone in all of these shots....and in random a$$ places, it is bizarre


----------



## poopsie

baglover1973 said:


> She is always walking alone in all of these shots....and in random a$$ places, it is bizarre


But she is always shown getting in the passenger side...............


----------



## YSoLovely

poopsie said:


> But she is always shown getting in the passenger side...............



Brian Prahl must be driving her around.
Can you imagine the scene:
10pm in a dark, empty L.A. parking lot. A black G-Wagon pulls up. A man exits, takes out his camera and gets in position. A moment later a woman exits the same car on the passengers side, walks towards the men, pretending to ignore him, while he takes one picture after another. She walks past him, turns around, walks towards, then past him again, towards the car, around it. This time he follows her, happily snapping away as she poses-not-poses for his camera.
The pair takes a look at their work and satisfied with their work, they get in the car and drive off.
Until the next night...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That jacket besides being fugly is at least 45 sizes too big for her. Why does she insist on never getting the correct size? I get 'oversize' but this is way past oversize.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Does she even try to hide the spanx anymore?
> 
> She doesn't even look like that picture of her and Kanye anymore.


If she was as thin as some of her *doctored* photos suggests - why the need for Spanx under bloody leggings, which are tightening in themselves!


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That jacket besides being fugly is at least 45 sizes too big for her. Why does she insist on never getting the correct size? I get 'oversize' but this is way past oversize.


Copying Rihanna....wasn't she wearing a lot of oversized clothing recently.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Copying Rihanna....wasn't she wearing a lot of oversized clothing recently.


At least Rih isn't child sized, she actually pulls off the oversized look


----------



## redney

Reminds me of David Byrne in Talking Heads' "Stop Making Sense." Not that Kim would know anything about that. Ye on the other hand...


----------



## luvchnl

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian is feeling nostalgic.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality mogul appears to be re-living her wedding memories, posting a throwback shot from her nuptials to Kanye West on Saturday.
> 
> This comes just one day after Kardashian was spotted out and about in Bel Air to visit friends wearing an oversized suit jacket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...suit-jacket-Bel-Air-outing.html#ixzz4pbWvPOWZ



Wth is she wearing wow [emoji15].  She needs to stop desperately trying anything she can to start a new trend.  This desperation for attention reeks.  Looks awful [emoji37].  I understand style is personal and a freedom of expression and personality, but we all know why she chooses to dress the way she does these days.  I believe she is not being true to herself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She just doesn't have it.


----------



## terebina786

She showed swatches of her new powder contour kits on snap and man she really needs to stop with this makeup thing.  I'm sure it'll sell out though [emoji849]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's an open book when it comes to her life.

And Kim Kardashian continued to leave little to the imagination as she stepped out in Los Angeles on Monday in a tiny crop top that was sheer enough to expose her nipples.

The 36-year-old star turned heads as she showed off her flat belly in a pair of high-waist sporty trousers paired with sheer high heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-nipples-sheer-crop-top.html#ixzz4po6aUQdi


----------



## Viva La Fashion

terebina786 said:


> She showed swatches of her new powder contour kits on snap and man she really needs to stop with this makeup thing.  I'm sure it'll sell out though [emoji849]


Did you see the snaps? my friend showed me. Oh my, her bronzes look so muddy who would actually buy?


----------



## poopsie

Another lonely random stroll?


----------



## terebina786

Viva La Fashion said:


> Did you see the snaps? my friend showed me. Oh my, her bronzes look so muddy who would actually buy?



I did, muddy and chalky.   Also based on the colouring, I would have to use the deep/dark palette.   It's all around no bueno.


----------



## mkr

I'd be more surprised if I couldn't see her nipples.


----------



## YSoLovely

Viva La Fashion said:


> Did you see the snaps? my friend showed me. Oh my, her bronzes look* so muddy who would actually buy?*



Idiots. Sorry, but it's true. Her creme contour kits sold out immediately.
Gotta say, Kim is smart for not coming out with both simultaneously.  Taking their money one overpriced kit at the time. The same people breaking their necks to get the first ones, are going to be first in line trying to get their hands on the new ones. Quality be damned. Bet most of them can't even blend their ish right, but it's KIM KARDASHIAN WEST, so they've GOT to have it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

poopsie said:


> Another lonely random stroll?



It's pathetic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Do she's on IG telling people to basically stop leaving comments about Jeffrey Starr (she did a video with him) - he's made racist comments about black women, very misogynistic and overall vile person. 

She thinks people can change... uh ok


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Do she's on IG telling people to basically stop leaving comments about Jeffrey Starr (she did a video with him) - he's made racist comments about black women, very misogynistic and overall vile person.
> 
> She thinks people can change... uh ok


He did that pathetic apology video then went right back to making disgusting comments about women and then again attacking black women. He's not changing. I don't get his supporters but I've also been saying that since Jan 20th...Jeffery's supporters aren't his target so they don't care how vile he is to anyone else guess until he attacks them.


----------



## andicandi3x12

She is getting dragged on twitter and I am all the way here for it.


----------



## gazoo

She should get dragged. Can't believe she's defending a misogynistic bigot and lecturing people about giving him the benefit of the doubt. She's even dumber than I thought.


----------



## mkr

Never over-estimate the intelligence of a Kardashian.


----------



## berrydiva

andicandi3x12 said:


> She is getting dragged on twitter and I am all the way here for it.


She posted a weak ass apology. She can miss me with her BS. He's a racist misogynistic POS. She and Tati can have him. I had to unsubscribe to Tati after she felt it was okay to tell people to "get over it". If one uses the words "get over it" while "it" is still happening, they should know that they've firmly planted their feet into the bigot category at the very least. Kim doesn't want her sales impacted because she's getting dragged to high hell....I think Kim is smart enough to know to disassociate herself with Jeffree though, unlike Tati.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim can kiss my a**. Who TF does she think she is telling *us* to get over something that does not affect her?? Jeffree Star is a piece of doo doo and has been since his MySpace fame days. I saw her apology and EXCUSE ME, how can this 36 year old woman, who is married to a black men and has two biracial children even attempt to claim that she was "naive"???? 2 minutes of research would have uncovered PLENTY of evidence that JS is, was and always will be a) racist, b) misogynistic c) and overall foul person. *F* her.




berrydiva said:


> She posted a weak a** apology. She can miss me with her BS. He's a racist misogynistic POS.* She and Tati can have him. I had to unsubscribe to Tati after she felt it was okay to tell people to "get over it".* If one uses the words "get over it" while "it" is still happening, they should know that they've firmly planted their feet into the bigot category at the very least. Kim doesn't want her sales impacted because she's getting dragged to high hell....I think Kim is smart enough to know to disassociate herself with Jeffree though, unlike Tati.



Tati is such a disappointment! Ever since she started hanging with Jeffree, Laura & Manny, her whole vibe as changed. I used to love her channel because she was reviewing ultra luxe products all the time and had a certain class in everything she did. Now she comes off as desperate for the younger demographic to like her.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Kim can kiss my a**. Who TF does she think she is telling *us* to get over something that does not affect her?? Jeffree Star is a piece of doo doo and has been since his MySpace fame days. I saw her apology and EXCUSE ME, how can this 36 year old woman, who is married to a black men and has two biracial children even attempt to claim that she was "naive"???? 2 minutes of research would have uncovered PLENTY of evidence that JS is, was and always will be a) racist, b) misogynistic c) and overall foul person. *F* her.


Her whole "I just don't really feel I have the right to speak" on a situation that involves racism has to be the most tragic thing out of the mouth of a woman who has done everything possible to mimic the physical attributes of black women, blatantly appropriates black culture as if she doesn't have her own, has a black husband with whom she has 2 biracial children...like bish were you asleep on Saturday?! Should she not be one of the people condemning the BS that Jeffree spews for at the least, the sake of her children?! She does not want to take any accountability which is pathetic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

andicandi3x12 said:


> She is getting dragged on twitter and I am all the way here for it.


as she should!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

40 and naive. Who knew.


----------



## mkr

When someone shows you who they are, believe them the first time.

Maya Angelou


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> She posted a weak ass apology. She can miss me with her BS. He's a racist misogynistic POS. She and Tati can have him. I had to unsubscribe to Tati after she felt it was okay to tell people to "get over it". If one uses the words "get over it" while "it" is still happening, they should know that they've firmly planted their feet into the bigot category at the very least. Kim doesn't want her sales impacted because she's getting dragged to high hell....I think Kim is smart enough to know to disassociate herself with Jeffree though, unlike Tati.





YSoLovely said:


> Kim can kiss my a**. Who TF does she think she is telling *us* to get over something that does not affect her?? Jeffree Star is a piece of doo doo and has been since his MySpace fame days. I saw her apology and EXCUSE ME, how can this 36 year old woman, who is married to a black men and has two biracial children even attempt to claim that she was "naive"???? 2 minutes of research would have uncovered PLENTY of evidence that JS is, was and always will be a) racist, b) misogynistic c) and overall foul person. *F* her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tati is such a disappointment! Ever since she started hanging with Jeffree, Laura & Manny, her whole vibe as changed. I used to love her channel because she was reviewing ultra luxe products all the time and had a certain class in everything she did. Now she comes off as desperate for the younger demographic to like her.



Aye! Not to get off topic but- I agree with you guys! I was seriously side eyeing Tati for that video.. of all the colabs she could have done... she chose the worst person....and the response was eye roll inducing... and I agree YSL her vibe has changed since her new 'friends'. Thought I was the only one who noticed.. 

I don't get why Kim and these people dismiss Jeffrey's behavior. I tried with his channel before I knew the drama he had following and couldn't take his attitude.. and I don't see positivity from his channel... it's very superficial... (yes, I am aware I'm saying that while on a purse forum) ...drama doesn't 'follow' someone like it does him for no reason...that AND in addition to the stuff he has said .... does not add up to a nice person imo..


----------



## tweegy

I also wouldn't be surprised if Kim didn't know who Jeffree was.. I think if someone in her team set her up for these videos they should have known better ....but if she's defending this him uuuh that's a NO... she should take her bashing and learn from this colab


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I also wouldn't be surprised if Kim didn't know who Jeffree was.. I think if someone in her team set her up for these videos they should have known better ....but if she's defending this him uuuh that's a NO... she should take her bashing and learn from this colab


He was at her home for the launch of KKW and people went in on her in the comments about why she had his racist ass there. Who's her team?! SMH.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> He was at her home for the launch of KKW and people went in on her in the comments about why she had his racist ass there. Who's her team?! SMH.



[emoji50] orly?! I didn't know that he was at her house and all that... smh.. 

Well....they all have assistants, managers and whatever teams to help Kim and co run their ships. It's not ALL kris


----------



## arnott

redney said:


> Kanye's making her wear jorts now?



What are jorts?


----------



## redney

arnott said:


> What are jorts?


Jean + shorts = jorts. Unstylish usually long denim shorts. Think middle aged dad with white socks and white sneakers.

(image from Google images)


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> Do she's on IG telling people to basically stop leaving comments about Jeffrey Starr (she did a video with him) - he's made racist comments about black women, very misogynistic and overall vile person.
> 
> She thinks people can change... uh ok



I was so confused for a second. I mixed up jeffreystarr with patrickstarr. Maybe she mixed them up too? She did a video with patrickstarr as well


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> I was so confused for a second. I mixed up jeffreystarr with patrickstarr. Maybe she mixed them up too? She did a video with patrickstarr as well


that's my mistake.  she didn't make a video with Jeffrey.  Jeffrey was at her party along with Patrick (who is Jeffrey's friend)


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> that's my mistake.  she didn't make a video with Jeffrey.  Jeffrey was at her party along with Patrick (who is Jeffrey's friend)


Ok, so she didnt do a video with Jeffree?

. Lol doll you gotta be sure, you know the hate for kim is strong!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Ok, so she didnt do a video with Jeffree?
> 
> . Lol doll you gotta be sure, you know the hate for kim is strong!


I know Doll..  If she did make a video, it hasn't been released and it would be in her best interest not to.  
but best interest + kardashian, do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> Do she's on IG telling people to basically stop leaving comments about Jeffrey Starr (she did a video with him) - he's made racist comments about black women, very misogynistic and overall vile person.
> 
> She thinks people can change... uh ok


I've seen videos of him spouting off and being a complete dbag.  He is a hateful soul.  Why anyone would give a .01 to him, is beyond me.


----------



## terebina786

I couldn't stand JS before I knew he was a racist, misogynistic a$&hat and I for sure cannot stand him now.   I really cannot fathom how Kim is just brushing off his disgusting behind like it's nothing.   

Also is it just me, but how can a man who basically is trying to look like a woman hate women so damn much?


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kim Kardashian Apologizes for Defending Jeffree Star's Racist Comments: I Don't 'Have the Right to Speak on That'*

Kim Kardashian West is speaking out after receiving serious blowback for defending makeup artist and beauty vlogger Jeffree Star.

On Monday, Star took to Twitter to openly criticize the swatches of Kardashian West’s new powder contour kits after she showed off her new products on Snapchat by applying the makeup to her arm to show how it appears on the skin. Kardashian West’s fans jumped to her defense by slamming Star for racist comments he made in the past, which prompted the reality star to issue her take on the matter, taking to Snapchat to tell fans to “get off his ass” and stop “being so petty bringing up things in his past.” (In recent years, a series of 12-year-old videos of Star making offensive and racist comments have resurfaced, which he has apologized for.)

Kardashian West, 36, was promptly hit with a wave of criticism for defending Star, 31, and on Tuesday she took to Snapchat yet again to clarify and apologize for her comments.

“So I really wanted to apologize to you guys and my fans for defending a situation yesterday that I really didn’t know enough about,” she said. “I just feel a bit naïve, and I do want to really apologize for me feeling like I had the right to say ‘get over it’ in a situation that involves racism.”

“I just don’t really feel like I have the right to speak on that, and I really, really, really am sorry,” she said. “From the bottom of my heart, I’ve always been about positivity and I’ve never been a negative person, so my whole thing was: ‘Hey guys, I don’t want to see negativity in my timeline or my mentions, let’s just move forward — let’s be positive and move past this.’ ”

Now, the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star — who has been vocal about race relations and her views as a mom of biracial children in the past — admits she realizes she didn’t fully understand the message she was sending.

“I really am sorry, and I just want to move forward and be positive,” she repeated. “My last message is that I do believe that people are born to love and born with love, and they are taught to hate. So I have always had hopes that people can change and that people can learn to be better and do better, and learn to find that love again. So never give up hope. That is my message for the day and that’s always been what I’m trying to say. I believe in people changing, I believe in people just being better, and I’ll never give that up. I just want people to be positive.”

http://people.com/celebrity/kim-kardashian-apologizes-defending-jeffree-star-racist-comments/


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> I couldn't stand JS before I knew he was a racist, misogynistic a$&hat and I for sure cannot stand him now.   I really cannot fathom how Kim is just brushing off his disgusting behind like it's nothing.
> 
> Also is it just me, but how can a man who basically is trying to look like a woman hate women so damn much?



I also cannot fathom how he has so many subscribers... 

Hopefully Kim's instance is a message, we don't like JS and stop trying to make fetch happen with this guy...


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I just can't get over that weak pathetic apology, she is 36 years old, married to Kanye, has bi-racial kids, living in America in the current crazy climate and yet she was naive and didn't know enough about this topic? How did she not know, is she living under a rock? This is beyond ignorant and uneducated, I could maybe understand this coming from a teenage girl but there are no excuses for her, she needs to do better. And it's obvious this half a**ed apology was only made so her make up sales aren't affected, it's not like she was suddenly enlightened on the topic overnight.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Where is Kanye?  I feel like he's MIA.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> Where is Kanye?  I feel like he's MIA.


In treatment?


----------



## WishList986

Too little, too late Kim.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> Where is Kanye?  I feel like he's MIA.


He's in a sunken place


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prima Ballerina said:


> I just can't get over that weak pathetic apology, she is 36 years old, married to Kanye, has bi-racial kids, living in America in the current crazy climate and yet she was naive and didn't know enough about this topic? How did she not know, is she living under a rock? This is beyond ignorant and uneducated, I could maybe understand this coming from a teenage girl but there are no excuses for her, she needs to do better. And it's obvious this half a**ed apology was only made so her make up sales aren't affected, it's not like she was suddenly enlightened on the topic overnight.


I wonder if she will be like 'get over it' if one of her children comes home crying because they've been called names because of their skin color or being biracial.....


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kim Kardashian Apologizes for Defending Jeffree Star's Racist Comments: I Don't 'Have the Right to Speak on That'*
> “So I really wanted to apologize to you guys and my fans for defending a situation yesterday that I really didn’t know enough about,” she said. “I just feel a bit naïve, and I do want to really apologize for me feeling like I had the right to say ‘get over it’ in a situation that involves racism.”
> 
> “I just don’t really feel like I have the right to speak on that, and I really, really, really am sorry,” she said. “From the bottom of my heart, I’ve always been about positivity and I’ve never been a negative person, so my whole thing was: ‘Hey guys, I don’t want to see negativity in my timeline or my mentions, let’s just move forward — let’s be positive and move past this.’ ”
> 
> “I really am sorry, and I just want to move forward and be positive,” she repeated. “My last message is that I do believe that people are born to love and born with love, and they are taught to hate. So I have always had hopes that people can change and that people can learn to be better and do better, and learn to find that love again. So never give up hope. That is my message for the day and that’s always been what I’m trying to say. I believe in people changing, I believe in people just being better, and I’ll never give that up. I just want people to be positive.”








Shut up and f**k off Kim.


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if she will be like 'get over it' if one of her children comes home crying because they've been called names because of their skin color or being biracial.....



No - at that point she might actually care. She, like millions of people, lack the ability to take 5 damn minutes to get out of their own safe and self involved world to consider what it might be like to be someone else from another ethnic group, economic group, religious group facing fear and hatred.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't know or care who this Starr person is, but Kim should realize her apology is falling on deaf ears of people with too much hatred of their own to hear her. I think it was a pretty suck up apology, I know I wouldn't issue an apology like that unless I meant it. I believe what I believe just as much as the person my comments might piss off, why say it if you can't own it.


----------



## serenluv202

People...why are we expecting so much from this woman?  Lest we forget what she is really famous for?  Not her brains, ok.  Personally, I was done with this dimwit when she spoke out against private citizens owning guns.  She said she and her family would NEVER own guns.  Why would anybody need to own a gun?  In the next sentence, the moron said, "My bodyguards have guns. That's ok."  I didn't know whether to laugh or scream! Wonder how she feels about weapons of self defense after the Paris robbery?

She didn't know about Jeffree Star's comments?  Actually, neither did I until I googled him.  But I damn sure would have thrown his ghastly looking butt out of my home/presence once I found out.  And, I would never extend myself to say that he changed and deserved forgiveness.  If the dumb twit didn't even know his past, she does not know him or his intentions at all.  So why put your neck on the line for a veritable stranger?  Because she's Kim Kardashian and dumb as a bag of hammers!  The only thing my fans would have seen would have been a video of my security team physically removing that pale, ugly THING from my presence.

That whole family is totally ignorant to politics, civil rights, racism, etc.  Obviously money is their ONLY end game.


----------



## Sferics

serenluv202 said:


> Personally, I was done with this dimwit when she spoke out against private citizens owning guns.  She said she and her family would NEVER own guns.  Why would anybody need to own a gun?  In the next sentence, the moron said, "My bodyguards have guns. That's ok."  I didn't know whether to laugh or scream! Wonder how she feels about weapons of self defense after the Paris robbery?


. 

I totaly get her in this case.


----------



## kittenslingerie

*That whole family is totally ignorant to politics, civil rights, racism, etc.  Obviously money is their ONLY end game.*
Totally agree!^


----------



## berrydiva

kittenslingerie said:


> I don't know or care who this Starr person is, but Kim should realize her apology is falling on deaf ears of people with too much hatred of their own to hear her. I think it was a pretty suck up apology, I know I wouldn't issue an apology like that unless I meant it. I believe what I believe just as much as the person my comments might piss off, why say it if you can't own it.


Think that's just it...she seems to have made an apology but it didn't come across genuine not so much that it's falling on deaf ears. This is a woman who touts the anniversary of the Armenian Genocide every year telling people to get over it.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Shut up and f**k off Kim.


Isn't Lou usually the cool and collected one amongst us?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Isn't Lou usually the cool and collected one amongst us?







Cool & collected? I think you have me mistaken...


----------



## Sasha2012

The Kardashian-Jenner family sure knows how to look good together.

And now their nude ambition has been laid bare as they graced this week's cover of The Hollywood Reporter, with the beauties all wearing muted beige and grey tones in the striking shoot.

While Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian flashes their silk bras and Khloe modeled an olive green bodysuit, Kendall flashed mustard-colored undies, Kim had on a crop top and mom Kris Jenner played it safe in a V-neck.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-hues-Hollywood-Reporter.html#ixzz4pzPZZKWi


----------



## Sferics

Sasha2012 said:


> The Kardashian-Jenner family sure knows how to look good together.
> 
> And now their nude ambition has been laid bare as they graced this week's cover of The Hollywood Reporter, with the beauties all wearing muted beige and grey tones in the striking shoot.
> 
> While Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian flashes their silk bras and Khloe modeled an olive green bodysuit, Kendall flashed mustard-colored undies, Kim had on a crop top and mom Kris Jenner played it safe in a V-neck.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-hues-Hollywood-Reporter.html#ixzz4pzPZZKWi


I like Kourtney's pic. The rest is dull. Nothing new to see here.
Of all people Kendall looks like she was running out of steam


----------



## redney

At least Khloe's bloated backside is covered up.


----------



## mkr

Kris looks good.


----------



## WishList986

It's a nice change from seeing them all glammed up, I don't hate these.


----------



## zen1965

Kourtney all the way.


----------



## TC1

This shoot must have set a photoshop record.


----------



## White Orchid

The photoshop on Kris' tummy...


----------



## tweegy

Anyone else saw the video with Desi Perkins? I thought it was cute, they meshed well and Desi did a good job on Kim..She seemed chill


----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> Anyone else saw the video with Desi Perkins? I thought it was cute, they meshed well and Desi did a good job on Kim..She seemed chill



Definitely better than that mess with Jaclyn.  I love how she thinks she re-invented contour for "regular people" [emoji849]


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> Definitely better than that mess with Jaclyn.  I love how she thinks she re-invented contour for "regular people" [emoji849]


You know, I didn't mind the video with Jaclyn like others did. I know poor Jaclyn got roasted left and right but that chick is always over the top so shooting with Kim what did anyone expect. I think maybe the fact that Jaclyn's personality is so loud and Kim is quiet was alot...


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Anyone else saw the video with Desi Perkins? I thought it was cute, they meshed well and Desi did a good job on Kim..She seemed chill


I like Desi and she's far more personable than Jaclyn. I watched the video and they seemed to have far better chemistry. However, my recommendations are gonna be a mess and I was so good with nothing Kardashian popping up anywhere in my world other than here. Kim's voice is also not as fake as she usually sounds.

ETA: Kim has really healthy looking skin and I had the loudest LOL at her talking about blending her hair into her wig.


----------



## Sandi.el

Kim looks like she has doodoo on her face in that first pic..

I can't get over how terrible Khloe's face looks.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I like Desi and she's far more personable than Jaclyn. I watched the video and they seemed to have far better chemistry. However, my recommendations are gonna be a mess and I was so good with nothing Kardashian popping up anywhere in my world other than here. Kim's voice is also not as fake as she usually sounds.
> 
> ETA: Kim has really healthy looking skin and I had the loudest LOL at her talking about blending her hair into her wig.



Yeah Desi has a more tolerable personality.  I have to watch Jaclyn's videos on mute because she just grates on my nerves.  

Kim's voice was kinda raspy at times and she sounded tired.  And her secret to nice skin was "try everything"... I was like ok.  Desi made that video though, I watched for her, I think she's so pretty.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I have a cousin that worked closely with Desi...she's not that great LOL


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> I have a cousin that worked closely with Desi...she's not that great LOL


How so?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm so late but that half ass apology was  "I'm just so positive and I believe people can change" Oh yeah? Take your butt back to Paris then since you believe in change...surely those robbers have changed their stripes, right? I don't believe for a second that she was 'naive' to Jeffree...it's one of the reasons she's done a video with damn near everyone but Jeffree (besides Jackie) Someone in her camp had to have warned her, the receipts on him are loooonnnng, she knew something.

And speaking of Jackie, it's interesting that she rushed to Jeffree's defense but when her  minions were dragging Jackie for her constructive criticism she was mute?   She deserved every bit of the dragging she received. Should've sat there and ate your food, Kim.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> How so?



She used to work for a makeup company that used to sponsor her and many other beauty youtubers. Desi was super needy, kept complaining about pay, and just spoke with a condescending tone. Nothing major, she was just rude and full of herself. She said Manny MUA was the nicest and easiest to work with.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Kim's voice was kinda raspy at times and she sounded tired.


That wasn't tired, she was doing the creaky voice, as was that woman in the video.  They sounded identical. You'd think one would want to sound original. Reclaim your voices, ladies. 

Anyway, I had to click the back button after a minute or two, I couldn't listen anymore.


----------



## terebina786

Yoshi1296 said:


> She used to work for a makeup company that used to sponsor her and many other beauty youtubers. Desi was super needy, kept complaining about pay, and just spoke with a condescending tone. Nothing major, she was just rude and full of herself. She said Manny MUA was the nicest and easiest to work with.



Was the company Ipsy?


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> That wasn't tired, she was doing the creaky voice, as was that woman in the video.  They sounded identical. You'd think one would want to sound original. Reclaim your voices, ladies.
> 
> Anyway, I had to click the back button after a minute or two, I couldn't listen anymore.



Whatever it was it annoyed me lol.. Desi's voice sounded a little more awake.  Kim sounded like she was melting lol


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Whatever it was it annoyed me lol.. Desi's voice sounded a little more awake.  Kim sounded like she was melting lol


She very well may be.


----------



## Yoshi1296

terebina786 said:


> Was the company Ipsy?



Yeah lol! How'd you know?


----------



## terebina786

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah lol! How'd you know?



Desi, Chrisspy, Manny and I think maybe Shayla and Sarahi used to promote them heavily on YouTube and film at their studios.  I wonder what happened to Ipsy... they dropped all those people but haven't seen any new Ipsy gurus pop up.


----------



## Yoshi1296

terebina786 said:


> Desi, Chrisspy, Manny and I think maybe Shayla and Sarahi used to promote them heavily on YouTube and film at their studios.  I wonder what happened to Ipsy... they dropped all those people but haven't seen any new Ipsy gurus pop up.



Ipsy didn't drop them, THEY dropped Ipsy!! And as a result they started to change their whole growth strategy. But my cousin left before the changes took place so I don't know any details.


----------



## terebina786

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ipsy didn't drop them, THEY dropped Ipsy!! And as a result they started to change their whole growth strategy. But my cousin left before the changes took place so I don't know any details.



I had no idea... I guess no one really addressed it.  I think Ipsy has Michelle Phan now.


----------



## Yoshi1296

terebina786 said:


> I had no idea... I guess no one really addressed it.  I think Ipsy has Michelle Phan now.



Michelle Phan founded ipsy. It's her company.


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## Sasha2012

They each like to flaunt their workout-honed bodies in public and on Thursday Kim and Khloe Kardashian made sure to get noticed as they met for lunch in LA.

The reality stars got together at a Studio City eatery with Kim, 36, true to form in putting her very ample bosom on show in a skimpy top.

Khloe, 33, opted to show off her endless legs in a tight mini skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Khloe-meet-Kourtney-lunch.html#ixzz4qk0HgHsw


----------



## pukasonqo

work out honed or PS enhanced?


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> They each like to flaunt their workout-honed bodies in public and on Thursday Kim and Khloe Kardashian made sure to get noticed as they met for lunch in LA.
> 
> The reality stars got together at a Studio City eatery with Kim, 36, true to form in putting her very ample bosom on show in a skimpy top.
> 
> Khloe, 33, opted to show off her endless legs in a tight mini skirt.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Khloe-meet-Kourtney-lunch.html#ixzz4qk0HgHsw



Kourtney always looks so good, I hope she doesn't f*** with her face the way the rest of them have.


----------



## mkr

Lopsided boobs must be a thing now.


----------



## Storm702

Can someone please throw her a bag of attention because she's trying so hard! How bout some new shoes as well, give them tired, steaming ones a rest


----------



## berrydiva

Kim's outfit would be cute if it weren't for those shoes. I actually like all 3 of their outfits.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> Kim's outfit would be cute if it weren't for those shoes. I actually like all 3 of their outfits.


I've seen her in those shoes a lot lately, I just want it to stop! I remember how gross my feet felt in the jelly sandals as a kid... but with a heel? [emoji33]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe looks the cutest out of the three, that's rare. About time she gave her hot pocket a break from the sausage casing denim, I'm sure she's happy to have the fresh air, lol.


----------



## Storm702

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe looks the cutest out of the three, that's rare. About time she gave her hot pocket a break from the sausage casing denim, I'm sure she's happy to have the fresh air, lol.


[emoji88] [emoji88] [emoji88] [emoji88] [emoji88]


----------



## WishList986

Kim stole my old soccer practice pants?
Kourt looks good all the time.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney looks the best in the last set of pics, as she usually does.
Khloe looks like she struggling to walk in that too small skirt and whatever she's done to her face recently has her looking like she's wearing some creepy Halloween mask


----------



## Sasha2012

Twenty-one time Grammy winner Kayne West was hard at work Friday.

The multi-platinum rapper took an important phone call while heading out from a Calabasas, California office in a grunge-inspired look.

While the Life Of Pablo musician was taking care of business, his longtime adversary Taylor Swift was stirring up drama on the internet with the release of her new track Look What You.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-West-ignores-Taylor-Swift.html#ixzz4qrYZ3Q90


----------



## Cocoabean

"Grunge inspired"? Is that the what they call ratty old t-shirts? Dang, my DH has been in style all these years! Who knew?? I just threw away a prime example the other day....rats!


----------



## White Orchid

Is he wearing her pants?


----------



## WishList986

Those shoes look like orthopedic ones my grandfather would've worn.


----------



## Storm702

WishList986 said:


> Those shoes look like orthopedic ones my grandfather would've worn.


----------



## Storm702

Cocoabean said:


> "Grunge inspired"? Is that the what they call ratty old t-shirts? Dang, my DH has been in style all these years! Who knew?? I just threw away a prime example the other day....rats!


Wow, your DH was out here setting trends on the cusp of fashion & you ruined his art!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## YSoLovely

In case any of you were wondering how Kim would procede post "Get over it" gate with Jeffree Starr

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYQRVjQBnds/

Kim reached out the next day, they're good and she even sent him a PR package of her new sh** to review. 

This b****.  Jeffree hasn't changed a lick and Kim knows this. F***ing disgusting what this woman wil turn a blind eye to in the name of making money.


----------



## berrydiva

I get so nervous when people hold their macbooks like that.


Kim should be ashamed of herself and Kanye should be ashamed of his wife and their kids ashamed of their mom.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kanye posted a personalized autograph from his "friend" Donald ***** on Instagram. They're both shameless. All they care about is publicity and they will do anything or excuse anything for it.


----------



## Storm702

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kanye posted a personalized autograph from his "friend" Donald ***** on Instagram. They're both shameless. All they care about is publicity and they will do anything or excuse anything for it.


***** be like "See, I have a black friend, I CAN'T be racist!" It's so sad to listen to Kanye's old music & to see that he's transformed into the type of people he used to talk $#!% about...


----------



## White Orchid

I still think Kanye's missing a few marbles so I'll cut him some slack.  I'm just glad Kim has to put up with it/him


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Kanye posted a personalized autograph from his "friend" Donald ***** on Instagram. *They're both shameless. All they care about is publicity and they will do anything or excuse anything for it.





YSoLovely said:


> In case any of you were wondering how Kim would procede post "Get over it" gate with Jeffree Starr
> 
> *Kim reached out the next day, they're good and she even sent him a PR package of her new sh** to review.*
> 
> This b****.  Jeffree hasn't changed a lick and Kim knows this. F***ing disgusting what this woman wil turn a blind eye to in the name of making money.
















F**king FOOLS! My god, these people are delusional & shameless... too stupid to know they're stupid.


----------



## gazoo

Did ***** sign that autograph after the video of his nude body model in bed with Kanye or before?


----------



## VickyB

I'm shocked that Kourt didn't demand photoshopping on her uber saggy pancake boobs .


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

gazoo said:


> Did ***** sign that autograph after the video of his nude body model in bed with Kanye or before?



It was after.


----------



## Sferics

VickyB said:


> I'm shocked that Kourt didn't demand photoshopping on her uber saggy pancake boobs .


? in which pic?


----------



## tweegy

Sferics said:


> ? in which pic?



Girl! Right! If my boobs look like that after 3 kids I'll take it...


----------



## terebina786

Why does Kim want JS's favour so bad? Do people actually listen to his reviews?


----------



## YSoLovely

terebina786 said:


> Why does Kim want JS's favour so bad? *Do people actually listen to his reviews?*



Unfortunately, yes. Just look how many views his videos get https://www.youtube.com/user/jeffreestar/videos


----------



## berrydiva

I need to see the boobs of folks here commenting that Kiley's breast are saggy and Kourtny's looks bad after 3 kids.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Why does Kim want JS's favour so bad? Do people actually listen to his reviews?


She knows the beauty guru game is how you move prpduct and he gets tons of views. Beauty gurus are pushermans


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> I need to see the boobs of folks here commenting that Kiley's breast are saggy and Kourtny's looks bad after 3 kids.



What's a boob to do? Breasts look so different depending on clothing, too. The angle of a photo, etc.


----------



## Irishgal

Seriously it's gotten to the point that a non perky (natural or enhanced) boob is a crime against humanity. Gravity happens.


----------



## tweegy

Irishgal said:


> Seriously it's gotten to the point that a non perky (natural or enhanced) boob is a crime against humanity. Gravity happens.



Truth and to echo berrydiva's post... I'd like to see how the ladies boobs look that are shaming other women... everyone is a supermodel when they're behind a keyboard I guess..


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> She knows the beauty guru game is how you move prpduct and he gets tons of views. Beauty gurus are pushermans



But there are soooooo many more non-controversial ones that have the same number of views and subscribers.  I don't get why she needs his favour.  Also, especially considering she has Mario on her side.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> I need to see the boobs of folks here commenting that Kiley's breast are saggy and Kourtny's looks bad after 3 kids.



i had a partial mastectomy so i have one real and one implant so i am out of the boob criticism


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> i had a partial mastectomy so i have one real and one implant so i am out of the boob criticism


We love your boobies.  The real one and the fake one


----------



## tweegy

Love your boobies people! They're the only ones you got!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Love your boobies people! They're the only ones you got!


I would if I could bloody reach them!!!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> I would if I could bloody reach them!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!!!! Blow them a kiss doll!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!!!! Blow them a kiss doll!


 !


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I need to see the boobs of folks here commenting that Kiley's breast are saggy and Kourtny's looks bad after 3 kids.








All I said (in the kendall & Kylie thread) was that Kylie's boobs dont look as perky in candid pics as they do in the photoshopped magazine/social media pics. Kourtneys boobs look fine to me.




I'm a nice lil' B cup and pretty damn perky still, at 28 yrs old. So I love my boobs


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> All I said (in the kendall & Kylie thread) was that Kylie's boobs dont look as perky in candid pics as they do in the photoshopped magazine/social media pics. Kourtneys boobs look fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a nice lil' B cup and pretty damn perky still, at 28 yrs old. So I love my boobs



B's are boobies too doll!!


----------



## tweegy

This was a tpfer wasn't it ?! [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> All I said (in the kendall & Kylie thread) was that Kylie's boobs dont look as perky in candid pics as they do in the photoshopped magazine/social media pics. Kourtneys boobs look fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a nice lil' B cup and pretty damn perky still, at 28 yrs old. So I love my boobs


 your criticism was quite tame in comparison to the rest.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3807456
> 
> This was a tpfer wasn't it ?! [emoji23]


Nah they just online bold not real life boldface*.

*That one was for you doll....i spent my yesterday with the Trini massive...lol


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Nah they just online bold not real life boldface*.
> 
> *That one was for you doll....i spent my yesterday with the Trini massive...lol



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] !!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

I need, and tried, to find the video of Kenya Moore saying 'TITTIES, TITTIES, TITTIES'. I'm not her hugest fan, but I loved her enthusiasm on her part. Giggles.


----------



## YSoLovely

thefashionspot.com

 The whole editorial is a dead-eyed mess. If their goal was to p*** off as many people as possible... mission: accomplished.


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> thefashionspot.com
> 
> The whole editorial is a dead-eyed mess. If their goal was to p*** off as many peolpe as possible... mission: accomplished.


Oh please!  This is offensive


----------



## berrydiva

Chilllllleeeeee....they were looking for controversy. Not America's beloved. 

Who are these people who keep trying to make her and them some sort of American royal family? Stop trying to make fetch happen.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Chilllllleeeeee....they were looking for controversy. Not America's beloved.
> 
> Who are these people who keep trying to make her and them some sort of American royal family? Stop trying to make fetch happen.


LOL I was gonna start my post with Chile too but decided not haha!


Well they look nice *shrugs*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A reformed prostitute dressed as FLOTUS. Hmm I detect some alternative facts shadiness.


----------



## YSoLovely

thefashionspot.com


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> A reformed prostitute dressed as FLOTUS. Hmm I detect some alternative facts shadiness.


I didn't even think about that but quite possible.


----------



## YSoLovely

same source


----------



## berrydiva

North is a cutie..

Let me perch myself here for the comments to come.


----------



## pukasonqo

why is kimbo so dark in these pics?


----------



## morgan20

But they both look nice.......oh my WTF!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Why is she doing this?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hopefully, wishfully, people will ignore this display. This display is audacious. Is she wearing the watch? Lol.


----------



## EMDOC

mkr said:


>



Bruahahahahahahahahah!!!! What's so funny about this entire meme in this thread with regard to the commenter is that Prince was the KING of shade. [emoji907][emoji299]️


----------



## mkr




----------



## berrydiva

North channeling Kanye's facial expressions in that first pic...too cute.








http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/02/science-of-resting-*****face.html


----------



## Lounorada

Did they give Kim her original nose back for that shoot?
Kim is wearing clothes, _lots_ of clothes for a change, so this photoshoot is a success. Plus, that wig looks better on her than the Morticia Addams wig she wears every day.
North is adorable, she's Kanye's mini-me!


----------



## L etoile

Jackie K is rolling over in her grave


----------



## WishList986

North and those Great Danes look cute as hell. It's fun to see Kim covered up.
That's all I got.


----------



## glamourous1098

What in the Jackie O Cosplay hell is this?


----------



## Storm702

I think she looks so much better covered up- this looks amazing on her. North is a doll! But why is Kim so dark? She kinda looks plastic .... lol never mind


----------



## White Orchid

Kim looks like an African air hostess.

I almost didn't recognise her without her areoles on display.


----------



## andicandi3x12

I think it's interesting Janet Mock did the interview. As a trans woman of color I'm interested in the angle she'll take, or if she addresses Kim's blatant cultural appropriation and transformation through surgery into what she believes is the black mans ideal fantasy woman. The interview is probably fluff though.


----------



## mkr

I kinda think they wanted Kim and North to have matching skin color.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North is cute. I don't have much else....


----------



## tweegy

Well- ...When this thread goes in on Kim now... it goes ALL the way in ...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if it felt weird to Kim to have fabric covering her breasts.


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> Well- ...When this thread goes in on Kim now... it goes ALL the way in ...



I think it's been quite tame, so far.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3807456
> 
> This was a tpfer wasn't it ?! [emoji23]


 An oldie but a goodie! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## myown

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3808098
> View attachment 3808099
> View attachment 3808100
> View attachment 3808101
> View attachment 3808102
> View attachment 3808103
> View attachment 3808104
> View attachment 3808105
> View attachment 3808106
> View attachment 3808107
> 
> thefashionspot.com


most of these pics look like they used a male-lookalike


----------



## its.Katania

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3808108
> 
> same source


Dang poor North starts to look like Daddy :X


----------



## gazoo

North looks beautiful in those pics.


----------



## Yoshi1296

North looks super cute!


----------



## GaitreeS

Dear gawd, is nothing sacred?
I'm still baffled that 10 yrs later Kim is still winning, I can NEVER understand the appeal and why so many still support her.


----------



## ManilaMama

What a difference clothes make.


----------



## YSoLovely

its.Katania said:


> Dang poor North starts to look like Daddy :X



North has always looked like Kanye. She's the super cute female version of him


----------



## YSoLovely

North still doesn't like Saint and I'm with her on that one  I haaaaated sharing my parents when my sister arrived


----------



## Glitterandstuds

North has gotten so big, such a cutie.

The ONLY reason she co-hosting is cause of Ryan.


----------



## its.Katania

YSoLovely said:


> North has always looked like Kanye. She's the super cute female version of him



I hope for her sake that she is also the sane version of him...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> North still doesn't like Saint and I'm with her on that one  I haaaaated sharing my parents when my sister arrived




This is cute. I don't have siblings but if I did, I would probably hate them too at 4/5. I was very possessive of my parents at that age.


----------



## WishList986

Man, my older sister and I hated each other until she went off to college!
I do really enjoy hearing her talk about her kids, it's nice to see that maternal side.


----------



## White Orchid

WishList986 said:


> Man, my older sister and I hated each other until she went off to college!
> I do really enjoy hearing her talk about her kids, it's nice to see that maternal side.


I enjoy it too as I love hearing stories of kids and their siblings.  I do however question if she indeed *has* a maternal side, but that's just my cynical nature coming into play.


----------



## VickyB

Glitterandstuds said:


> North has gotten so big, such a cutie.
> 
> The ONLY reason she co-hosting is cause of Ryan.



Did anybody see the show?


----------



## myown

YSoLovely said:


> North still doesn't like Saint and I'm with her on that one  I haaaaated sharing my parents when my sister arrived



at least he will have an video-proof to show his therapist


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> I enjoy it too as I love hearing stories of kids and their siblings. * I do however question if she indeed *has* a maternal side, but that's just my cynical nature coming into play*.


I actually had the same thought when she first had both kids, but it seems as if she may be slowly gaining maternal instinct


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't buy it. Next week she'll be back with her nipples out and parading her daughter for the paps. Takes more than a hosting stint for me to be convinced she isn't anything but a low life.

Not that she asked. lol.


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Man, my older sister and I hated each other until she went off to college!
> I do really enjoy hearing her talk about her kids, it's nice to see that maternal side.


My 2 daughters are almost 4 years apart.  My first daughter was pretty spoiled until the second one came along.  First daughter has been mad at me ever since.  Still is.


----------



## Swanky

My sis and I hated each other until she left for college too.  All the sudden we became BFFs and still are!


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> My 2 daughters are almost 4 years apart.  My first daughter was pretty spoiled until the second one came along.  First daughter has been mad at me ever since.  Still is.


My sister and I are 8 years apart, she actually asked for a little sister for years, then hated how much attention I got and wanted nothing to do with me . There really is nothing quite like sibling rivalry.


----------



## mkr

Swanky said:


> My sis and I hated each other until she left for college too.  All the sudden we became BFFs and still are!


Mine are BFF's too now but my oldest daughter still holds a grudge.  She thinks my younger daughter is the favorite because she's done with college and the younger one is still in college so she sees her receiving more "perks".  She forgets that she had those perks at that age too.


----------



## WishList986

Swanky said:


> My sis and I hated each other until she left for college too.  All the sudden we became BFFs and still are!


Luckily we're bffs now as well, I actually got ordained to officiate her wedding last year!


----------



## AECornell

Lucky. My sister and I are 4 years apart and don't really have much of a relationship.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim is on the cover of Bazaar Arabia paying homage to Cher. I don't hate it, she looks nice.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope.


----------



## luckybunny

Her pose in the 3rd pic is super awkward


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks like her current self with longer hair. She is not fashion.

She has changed faces over the years. Maybe they could recreate some of her iconic looks over the years. hehe


----------



## berrydiva

I like her outfit in the last pic.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I like her outfit in the last pic.


She does look good.  If she wore this out she would get more love.


----------



## terebina786

I really hate that stick straight wig.  It's just not cute.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> I really hate that stick straight wig.  It's just not cute.


Especially with the centre-parting, it's dreadful looking.
She needs some volume, texture and a side-parting in her hair to soften that plastic face of hers.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim is on the cover of Bazaar Arabia paying homage to Cher. I don't hate it, she looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 3809657



I didn't know a photograph could be off-beat...


----------



## Kidclarke




----------



## cdtracing

I'm not getting a Cher vibe at all.  She looks like she always does....blah.  That long stringy wig needs to thrown away.  I'm sick of seeing it.  Long, straight, center part look is not doing her any favors.  She's not fashion nor an icon.


----------



## Tivo

Kidclarke said:


>


I love this gif. Exactly my reaction, lol.

Hell to the no!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has long said that singer and actress Cher - who is also of Armenian descent - is one of her top style icons next to the late movie star Elizabeth Taylor.

And on the September cover of Harper's Bazaar Arabia the 36-year-old beauty emulated the Turn Back Time singer in a stunning photo shoot by Mariano Vivanco.

'I always look up to other Armenian women,' Mrs Kanye West told the publication. 'I have deep family roots that are similar to hers.' She doesn't mind her look either: 'Cher always had the sickest style, I’m obsessed with her. To think that she was wearing these sheer dresses in the ’70s and just what people must have thought back then.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashian-emulates-icon-Cher.html#ixzz4rI5Gh9hl


----------



## terebina786

Lounorada said:


> Especially with the centre-parting, it's dreadful looking.
> She needs some volume, texture and a side-parting in her hair to soften that plastic face of hers.



Right.  It makes her already long face, longer looking.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I remember watching the Sonny and Cher show when I was a kid, and that's exactly how her hair looked.


----------



## Queserasera

Is that implant in her butt? How would that feel wow..


----------



## Sferics

I´ll never get used to those weird-shaped hips - it scares me more than her bum. 
I don´t get it...it´ts not what a sexy curvy hip would look like. Did she really want it like that or is it a misconstruction?


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> I´ll never get used to those weird-shaped hips - it scares me more than her bum.
> I don´t get it...it´ts not what a sexy curvy hip would look like. Did she really want it like that or is it a misconstruction?


Many women have hips shaped like that naturally. But her hips more than likely look that way because she had fat injected into her butt and mostly because she had 2 children.


----------



## berrydiva

Queserasera said:


> Is that implant in her butt? How would that feel wow..


This question legit needs to be a sticky!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The hips/butt paired with the chicken legs are what makes it so strange looking. Most women tend to have hips and thighs....


----------



## mkr

And then you add photoshop to the mix...


----------



## berrydiva

I swear the forced standard of beauty is so weird to me. Women have hips....there are more women walking around out there with wide hips than not. lol.


----------



## Sferics

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The hips/butt paired with the chicken legs are what makes it so strange looking. Most women tend to have hips and thighs....


I think this is true. You are right...the individual parts just do not fit together.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sferics said:


> I think this is true. You are right...the individual parts just do not fit together.



Yes, I think that is the issue.  Actually I find it more so with Kylie than with Kim.  I look at her and all I notice is that her body is so out of proportion.


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I think that is the issue.  Actually I find it more so with Kylie than with Kim.  I look at her and all I notice is that her body is so out of proportion.


Like when my cousin used to take our Barbies apart and put their heads/body parts on other dolls. lol


----------



## Shelbyrana

Prime Kim IMO


----------



## baglover1973

Shelbyrana said:


> Prime Kim IMO



dare I agree with you?  why did she mess with what she had?   so sad...and to add the insult of claiming that monstrosity of an a$$ is real!! LOL!!! just like her nose and boobs right? lol...yeah she shouldn't have messed herself up......


----------



## Shelbyrana

She was beyond gorgeous. She looks so sad and lifeless now.


----------



## VickyB

baglover1973 said:


> dare I agree with you?  why did she mess with what she had?   so sad...and to add the insult of claiming that monstrosity of an a$$ is real!! LOL!!! just like her nose and boobs right? lol...yeah she shouldn't have messed herself up......



ITA with both you and Shelbyrana!!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Oh please. How much surgery had she had by the time that 'beyond gorgeous' photo was taken 
IMO she was nothing special in her original state. She definitely improved with help and should have quit while she was ahead. She is heading into Big Ang territory. Well......actually _all_  of them (except Kourt) are.


----------



## cdtracing

Shelbyrana said:


> Prime Kim IMO


While I never thought she was "beyond gorgeous", she should have left well enough alone.  In this pic, she had already had some work done.  She wasn't anything to write home about to begin with but she actually looked good here with some improvement from PS.  Now, she's just an ugly joke.  I hate to think what she's going to look like in 20 yrs.  Hopefully, by then, she will have faded away into obscurity.


----------



## Kidclarke




----------



## cdtracing

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3811653



 I just spit out my coffee!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Prime Kim...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love a fishtail braid, wish I could do it on myself!


----------



## WishList986

I sure don't miss the spider leg eyelash trend!


----------



## berrydiva

She don't love herself. She didn't want to look ethnic. Sad..


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> She don't love herself. She didn't want to look ethnic. Sad..


But... She looks ethic.


----------



## gazoo

Ceeyahd said:


> But... She looks ethic.



She was way more ethnic before..
(source: http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-04-10/khloe-kardashian-happy-national-siblings-day-photos/)


----------



## mkr

Wow look how small her lips used to be.


----------



## pukasonqo

they all had different faces back then and please don't say it is due to puberty, pregnancy or the sun rising


----------



## White Orchid

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3811653


Omg someone give this chick a medal


----------



## terebina786

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I love a fishtail braid, wish I could do it on myself!



So pretty and natural in this pic.


----------



## baglover1973

terebina786 said:


> So pretty and natural in this pic.


pretty yes, natural NO! lol


----------



## White Orchid

One of Kim's best features were her lips.  Why she decided to pump them is beyond me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I think circa 2008-2014 was the most beautiful. Like here, flawless.


----------



## terebina786

baglover1973 said:


> pretty yes, natural NO! lol



Natural compared to the wax figure she's become now [emoji23]


----------



## lanasyogamama

She annoyed people back then too.  Everyone hated that she insisted her lashes were natural and she always wore the same Herve Leger style dresses.


----------



## baglover1973

terebina786 said:


> Natural compared to the wax figure she's become now [emoji23]



HEHE Truth girl!!!


----------



## Sferics

gazoo said:


> She was way more ethnic before..
> (source: http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-04-10/khloe-kardashian-happy-national-siblings-day-photos/)



Kendall is so cute in this pic!


----------



## berrydiva

Red was always Kim's color. Too bad she doesn't wear color anymore.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their beef dates back to 2009 after he famously interrupted her acceptance speech at the MTV Video Music Awards.

And eight years on, Kanye West and Taylor Swift's feud shows no signs of slowing down after the rapper possibly aimed a dig at the singer in a typically creative way - days after the release of the songstress' shock new video.

Fashionista Kanye, 40, seemingly sent shade at Taylor, 27, via his t-shirt slogan that read: 'She is beyond good and evil'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ift-dig-using-t-shirt-logo.html#ixzz4rbxcV2R6


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## YSoLovely

Babydoll Chanel said:


>



Same. 

And that after Kim & Kris ran to People, TMZ, US Magazine & every other publication that would listen to them, telling them how, _they're, like, so over Taylor and, like, paying no attention at all to what she does. Like, totally not. _


----------



## pukasonqo

looks like tay-tay lives rent free in yeezy's head


----------



## Lounorada

Oh, FTLOG, the slogan on his t-shirt could be about _anyone _or absolutely no one


----------



## WishList986

Maybe the shirt is about his mother in law, or literally anybody.


----------



## mkr

It's a song title from long ago by The Pop Group.  That front picture looks like the singer.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> It's a song title from long ago by The Pop Group.  That front picture looks like the singer.


Well, there you go  It's not about TS. Thanks for the info @mkr, I've never heard of that song.
That song title could very well remind him of one person in particular, but it could be anyone or he might simply like the phrase.
So ridiculous.


----------



## berrydiva

This is so stupid.  These stories these sites construct at times.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> This is so stupid.  These stories these sites construct at times.


And the people who believe them.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And the people who believe them.



me, among them [emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> me, among them [emoji23]


----------



## YSoLovely

So Kim just posted a naked picture of herself in a tree on twitter.  Desperate much?


----------



## mkr

Think about how she got up a tree naked.


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> Think about how she got up a tree naked.



I'd rather not.


----------



## Sandi.el

mkr said:


> Think about how she got up a tree naked.



I'm trying to sleep peacefully tonight [emoji849]


----------



## pixiejenna

She was probably carried up a la Mariah Carey style cause we know she ain't climbing up ish lol.


----------



## VickyB

I saw the pick on Daily Fail -


----------



## Sferics

The pic looks cool. I like it!

x


----------



## myown

.


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> Think about how she got up a tree naked.


Think about her getting down naked.... from the tree, not her debut[emoji6]


----------



## Swanky

Apparently they're pregnant with #3 via surrogate, People reports.
Has that been posted?


----------



## AECornell

Swanky said:


> Apparently they're pregnant with #3 via surrogate, People reports.
> Has that been posted?



Haha yeah a while ago and it went over like a lead balloon. No one really cared, lol.


----------



## WishList986

I'm actually a bit surprised there hasn't been more buzz about baby #3, not on here, but in the media


----------



## Shelbyrana

me too


----------



## mkr

I think maybe she's not as famous as she lets on.  Come on she doesn't have paps showing up for her walks anymore.


----------



## WishList986

WishList986 said:


> I'm actually a bit surprised there hasn't been more buzz about baby #3, not on here, but in the media


Spoke too soon, just saw a Refinery 29 article about it!


----------



## Swanky

I think it was just confirmed. I knew there'd been gossip about it.


----------



## bag-mania

*Here it is. Poor surrogate, getting involved with that circus for only $45K.*

*3rd Baby Due in January*
*Kim Kardashian* and *Kanye West* will expand their brood by 1 come Winter.

We're told baby #3 is due at the end of January.

TMZ broke the story, Kim and Kanye *hired a surrogate* because she has a medical condition -- placenta accreta -- that became extremely serious during her second pregnancy and we're told it could become life-threatening if she tried to carry another baby to term.

They paid $45k for the surrogate, who is prohibited from smoking, drinking or doing drugs during the pregnancy. Also, no hot tubs, hair dye and raw fish.

We're told so far, so good.

http://www.tmz.com/2017/09/06/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-3rd-baby-due/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm so  about this. So they're using a surrogate....not the first or the last people to do so. Congrats to them. I'm just here for a pic of the baby when they're born.

I will say that I'm pleasantly surprised at the lack of judgement. Some women act really ugly about things like this....


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm so  about this. So they're using a surrogate....not the first or the last people to do so. Congrats to them. I'm just here for a pic of the baby when they're born.
> 
> I will say that I'm pleasantly surprised at the lack of judgement. Some women act really ugly about things like this....


Well, you know how it goes....could be how normal, once it's Kim folks gonna find an issue...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So late week Kim was Jackie Kennedy and now this week she's Tarzan? What's with the naked in a tree pic?


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So late week Kim was Jackie Kennedy and now this week she's Tarzan? What's with the naked in a tree pic?


 She likes wood.
 *wrist slaps self* Bad Tweegy!! BAD Tweegy!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> She likes wood.
> *wrist slaps self* Bad Tweegy!! BAD Tweegy!!


----------



## ManilaMama

From Jackie Kennedy to Cher to Tarzan?! [emoji23] she should start endorsing Party City and make appearances at Comic Con!!

I want to see the Tarzan pic.. but don't want to stain my Google history or give any site more clicks in kks name. Lmao. Can someone post a pic?


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *So Kim just posted a naked picture of herself in a tree on twitter*.  Desperate much?


----------



## White Orchid

The latent hippy me feels for the poor tree.  They have feelings too!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> She likes wood.
> *wrist slaps self* Bad Tweegy!! BAD Tweegy!!


See that corner over yonder?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her long dark brunette locks and her curvy figure.

And on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian sported a silver wig with a skintight black dress for Tom Ford's Spring/Summer 2018 show at New York Fashion Week.

The 36-year-old arrived to the designer's show in the form fitting ensemble, which showed off her ample cleavage and her pert derriere.

Her arrival to the Tom Ford show comes after news broke that she and husband Kanye West are expecting their third child - a baby girl - in January, according to TMZ.

Kim poured her hourglass figure into a zippered latex dress, which featured a low-cut strapless neckline and a long skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress-rocking-silver-locks.html#ixzz4rxFulvKI


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well... Her stomach is flat.


----------



## chowlover2

Dead at " pert derrière. "


----------



## cdtracing

^^^Does she squeak when she walks like a pair of wet sneakers on a polished tile floor???

And I feel sorry for the tree.  How many different ways is there left for her to pose naked???


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm so  about this. So they're using a surrogate....not the first or the last people to do so. Congrats to them. I'm just here for a pic of the baby when they're born.
> 
> I will say that I'm pleasantly surprised at the lack of judgement. Some women act really ugly about things like this....


I don't understand the need for a surrogate when she already has two kids.  I could see if she had none.  But having two, I'm more inclined to agree with Amal Clooney who was quoted as saying she's 39, she has two, that's enough.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for her long dark brunette locks and her curvy figure.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian sported a silver wig with a skintight black dress for Tom Ford's Spring/Summer 2018 show at New York Fashion Week.
> 
> The 36-year-old arrived to the designer's show in the form fitting ensemble, which showed off her ample cleavage and her pert derriere.
> 
> Her arrival to the Tom Ford show comes after news broke that she and husband Kanye West are expecting their third child - a baby girl - in January, according to TMZ.
> 
> Kim poured her hourglass figure into a zippered latex dress, which featured a low-cut strapless neckline and a long skirt.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress-rocking-silver-locks.html#ixzz4rxFulvKI


Sooooo orange. Like cheesypoofs orange.


----------



## V0N1B2

dp
Ugh. Stupid iPad


----------



## morgan20

Don't like her hair....prefer it darker


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> Sooooo orange. Like cheesypoofs orange.


Day-glo radioactive Trumpian orange.


----------



## poopsie

Re the 'pert' derriere


----------



## pukasonqo

again i have the oompa loompa song in my head after seeing these pics of kimbo as agent orange


----------



## Sasha2012

She wowed in a skintight black dress earlier that evening at Tom Ford's fashion show.

But Kim Kardashian was just getting started as she swapped out her outfit for an even racier number later that evening.

The 36- year-old wore just a tiny high cut trenchcoat and heels to the Vivienne Westwood x Juergen Teller exhibition at New York Fashion Week on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-braless-TINY-trenchcoat.html#ixzz4rzICqfxI


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> See that corner over yonder?


----------



## Storm702

Sasha2012 said:


> She wowed in a skintight black dress earlier that evening at Tom Ford's fashion show.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian was just getting started as she swapped out her outfit for an even racier number later that evening.
> 
> The 36- year-old wore just a tiny high cut trenchcoat and heels to the Vivienne Westwood x Juergen Teller exhibition at New York Fashion Week on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-braless-TINY-trenchcoat.html#ixzz4rzICqfxI


That awkward moment when your legs, hands, and face all look like they could belong to different people... she looks like she rolled around in Dorito dust


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> That awkward moment when your legs, hands, and face all look like they could belong to different people... she looks like she rolled around in Dorito dust


----------



## Sferics

Everybody looks awful in these pics..it is fascinating


----------



## cdtracing

Can't tell if it's just crappy pics, crappy photoshop, or crappy spray tan.  Her legs look like they're 10x darker orange than her face & chest.


----------



## labelwhore04

Her hair looks terrible, a greasy, stringy mess. And that colour is just so unfortunate on her.


----------



## mkr

She looks sweaty.


----------



## Sandi.el

Hate her choice of shoe yet again


----------



## Sandi.el

Pamela looks like  the Crypt Keeper lol


----------



## morgan20

Sferics said:


> Everybody looks awful in these pics..it is fascinating


Yes I thought it was just me


----------



## WishList986

She looks like a movie villain


----------



## berrydiva

These descriptions


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sferics said:


> Everybody looks awful in these pics..it is fascinating


Same!!  And the way they're totally disconnected from one another.  It's so weird.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for her long dark brunette locks and her curvy figure.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian sported a silver wig with a skintight black dress for Tom Ford's Spring/Summer 2018 show at New York Fashion Week.
> 
> The 36-year-old arrived to the designer's show in the form fitting ensemble, which showed off her ample cleavage and her pert derriere.
> 
> Her arrival to the Tom Ford show comes after news broke that she and husband Kanye West are expecting their third child - a baby girl - in January, according to TMZ.
> 
> Kim poured her hourglass figure into a zippered latex dress, which featured a low-cut strapless neckline and a long skirt.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress-rocking-silver-locks.html#ixzz4rxFulvKI



So, we are to be impressed that she can dress in revealing/sexy (?) clothing after announcing she is expecting a child? Uh, via surrogate....? Well, kiss my grits! You look amazing, girl! Actually, no, you really don't. That stringy, silver wig is doing you no favors. And the rubber dress? Not doing anything for me.


----------



## Storm702

Sandi.el said:


> Hate her choice of shoe yet again


GASP![emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]  I didn't even see the shoes! I hate those shoes! Stop with those sweaty, steamy shoes!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Is it just me or does her butt look smaller?


----------



## WishList986

GoGlam said:


> Is it just me or does her butt look smaller?


The magic of photoshop


----------



## Sasha2012

She's definitely no stranger to flaunting her fabulous physique.

And Kim Kardashian was up to her old tricks again on Thursday night, as she left the Public Hotel in New York.

The 36-year-old reality queen donned a revealing black dress which flashed a tantalizing glimpse of her incredible abs thanks to racy side cut-out panels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-navel-slashed-LBD.html#ixzz4s4fKXjmW


----------



## Viva La Fashion

ladies and gentelmen Cruella de Vil in the building aka kris jenner and no comment on that orange creature roaming around in hideous outfits


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West was spotted out in LA on Wednesday as news broke that he and Kim Kardashian are set to welcome their third child via surrogate.

The rapper, 40, was seen heading to his Calabasas office wearing navy sweats, baggy tee and a Yeezy hoodie along with trainers with the laces undone.

It came as TMZ reported that the celebrity couple are having a baby girl who is due at the end of January.

They already share a daughter North, four, and son Saint, who is almost two.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-s-baby-arrive-January.html#ixzz4s4xVZpFV


----------



## Sferics

Kimbo, please throw away that dirty mop...


----------



## GaitreeS

Sasha2012 said:


> She's definitely no stranger to flaunting her fabulous physique.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was up to her old tricks again on Thursday night, as she left the Public Hotel in New York.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality queen donned a revealing black dress which flashed a tantalizing glimpse of her incredible abs thanks to racy side cut-out panels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-navel-slashed-LBD.html#ixzz4s4fKXjmW




BAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Storm702

Viva La Fashion said:


> ladies and gentelmen Cruella de Vil in the building aka kris jenner and no comment on that orange creature roaming around in hideous outfits


No doubt one of Cruella's minions, looking to help her round up puppies to excrete their youthful essence to make into their "dental anesthesia", and, of course, their fur!


----------



## Storm702

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West was spotted out in LA on Wednesday as news broke that he and Kim Kardashian are set to welcome their third child via surrogate.
> 
> The rapper, 40, was seen heading to his Calabasas office wearing navy sweats, baggy tee and a Yeezy hoodie along with trainers with the laces undone.
> 
> It came as TMZ reported that the celebrity couple are having a baby girl who is due at the end of January.
> 
> They already share a daughter North, four, and son Saint, who is almost two.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-s-baby-arrive-January.html#ixzz4s4xVZpFV


Why is Kanye out here looking like a 90's sitcom dad...


----------



## WishList986

Sferics said:


> Kimbo, please throw away that dirty mop...


She came out and said that it's actually her hair  I prefer the stringy black wig to this mess


----------



## AECornell

Like how does she honestly think what she's wearing looks good. She looks so dumb.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope. Fashion isn't her thing.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like she is wearing scraps from the cutting room floor!

What did she do to her face? She always dyes her hair after " dental " work.


----------



## mkr

Kris looks better than Kim.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with another font, that dress looks like scraps of material.
And why does she look like she just came in from a rainstorm - wet and greasy.
If that's her real hair, she should fire that hairdresser - it looks terrible.


----------



## Sferics

WishList986 said:


> She came out and said that it's actually her hair  I prefer the stringy black wig to this mess


What?! 
If that is true, she bleached it dead. That would explain the "too much product". Perhaps she tries to slip this accident as a trend


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


I like this dress. It'd be cute to wear going out to dinner, on vacation in some beautiful hot country.
Although, Kim makes the dress look trashy... it would look better on me  Sorry not sorry Kimbo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress is bomb, just not on her.


----------



## Irishgal

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That dress is bomb, just not on her.



Would look great on someone tall.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> She's definitely no stranger to flaunting her fabulous physique.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was up to her old tricks again on Thursday night, as she left the Public Hotel in New York.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality queen donned a revealing black dress which flashed a tantalizing glimpse of her incredible abs thanks to racy side cut-out panels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flashes-navel-slashed-LBD.html#ixzz4s4fKXjmW



Good grief!  The silver / blonde??? Hair?!?!?!  There are hair extensions in there? You can see in the first pic how long her hair is? And her natural hair is short? Wasn't it?

Is it just me or does Kris look really old in this pic?  Checks puffed out / trying really hard to smile through all that Botox & not very flattering around her neck either?


----------



## berrydiva

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Good grief!  The silver / blonde??? Hair?!?!?!  There are hair extensions in there? You can see in the first pic how long her hair is? And her natural hair is short? Wasn't it?
> 
> Is it just me or does Kris look really old in this pic?  Checks puffed out / trying really hard to smile through all that Botox & not very flattering around her neck either?


It's a wig not extensions. You can't see her natural hair at all. Lol. The hairline is the giveaway that it's a wig....looks like a very tragic lacefront.

Kris looks a mess too...i agree.


----------



## Sandi.el

Her doo doo stain looking contour [emoji90]


----------



## Sasha2012

She debuted her silver white tresses on Wednesday at Tom Ford's spring/summer 2018 NYFW show.

And on Friday, Kim Kardashian paired her lighter locks with sheer leggings for the Daily Front Row's Fashion Media Awards in New York City.

After the awards ceremony, the 36-year-old changed into a low-cut silver Versace dress for the Harper's Bazaar Celebration of ICONS By Carine Roitfeld event at the Plaza Hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reveals-underwear-leggings.html#ixzz4s9xkrhDP


----------



## Viva La Fashion

WTF??? There are no words to express how ridiculous and absurd this women is becoming. She really needs professional help immediately!


----------



## YSoLovely

Desperate.


----------



## VickyB

Kim's new stomach looks really odd  - supposedly flat yet it still looks pudgy. How can that be????

All these NYC get ups are ridiculous.


----------



## Lodpah

Sasha2012 said:


> She debuted her silver white tresses on Wednesday at Tom Ford's spring/summer 2018 NYFW show.
> 
> And on Friday, Kim Kardashian paired her lighter locks with sheer leggings for the Daily Front Row's Fashion Media Awards in New York City.
> 
> After the awards ceremony, the 36-year-old changed into a low-cut silver Versace dress for the Harper's Bazaar Celebration of ICONS By Carine Roitfeld event at the Plaza Hotel.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reveals-underwear-leggings.html#ixzz4s9xkrhDP


 Lol, you all don't get it? She's trying to like Cher . . . without the stage and talent . . .


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Pantyhose as pants, genius idea, I'm actually surprised she didn't think of this earlier


----------



## VickyB

Prima Ballerina said:


> Pantyhose as pants, genius idea, I'm actually surprised she didn't think of this earlier



I'm just thankful that she is wearing underwear under the pantyhose!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

VickyB said:


> I'm just thankful that she is wearing underwear under the pantyhose!


Now don't go giving her any ideas, there's always next year.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> I like this dress. It'd be cute to wear going out to dinner, on vacation in some beautiful hot country.
> Although, Kim makes the dress look trashy... it would look better on me  Sorry not sorry Kimbo.


I think you need to come out of your shell a little more


----------



## White Orchid

Prima Ballerina said:


> Now don't go giving her any ideas, there's always next year.


It's only a matter of time as I see it


----------



## White Orchid

Lodpah said:


> Lol, you all don't get it? She's trying to like Cher . . . without the stage and talent . . .



Cher was also sassy.  Just one more trait Kim is devoid of.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I think you need to come out of your shell a little more


----------



## pukasonqo

VickyB said:


> Kim's new stomach looks really odd  - supposedly flat yet it still looks pudgy. How can that be????
> 
> All these NYC get ups are ridiculous.



well, kendall was getting some award so kimbo had to make sure all eyes were not on kendall but her


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


@ the first pantyhose 'look'  Desperate much?
If any of us normal ladies living in the real world, walked down the street in that outfit we would prob get arrested.

@ the silver Versace dress look, Donatella Versace, is that you??


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> She debuted her silver white tresses on Wednesday at Tom Ford's spring/summer 2018 NYFW show.
> 
> And on Friday, Kim Kardashian paired her lighter locks with sheer leggings for the Daily Front Row's Fashion Media Awards in New York City.
> 
> After the awards ceremony, the 36-year-old changed into a low-cut silver Versace dress for the Harper's Bazaar Celebration of ICONS By Carine Roitfeld event at the Plaza Hotel.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reveals-underwear-leggings.html#ixzz4s9xkrhDP



Oh boy? Really?  Now why didn't I think of just wearing pantyhose out for date night last night?!?!?!


----------



## berrydiva

She's sad.


----------



## PoohBear

I'm pretty sure that's not a wig. Her newest article in PopSugar says it took 24 hours to dye her hair. She talks about what went wrong the last time she dyed it & how it took 12 hours for the first round of dying it this time.


----------



## terebina786

Why even bother with the pantyhose?  She looks ridiculous in these cheap clothes.


----------



## rockhollow

PoohBear said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not a wig. Her newest article in PopSugar says it took 24 hours to dye her hair. She talks about what went wrong the last time she dyed it & how it took 12 hours for the first round of dying it this time.



And of course we know that Kim never lies about herself. 
Sorry, that's not a dig at you but Kim.
There's no way her hair is anywhere near that long, and if it was her own hair with long extensions, I doubt they would blend that well on such a smooth hair style.
It's a wig.


----------



## White Orchid

PoohBear said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not a wig. Her newest article in PopSugar says it took 24 hours to dye her hair. She talks about what went wrong the last time she dyed it & how it took 12 hours for the first round of dying it this time.


That is so not her real hair.  You can kinda see her real hair.  It's only about 5 inches long and very raggedy.

Well, unless of course it's grown 30cm since April


----------



## PoohBear

White Orchid said:


> That is so not her real hair.  You can kinda see her real hair.  It's only about 5 inches long and very raggedy.
> 
> Well, unless of course it's grown 30cm since April




These are the pics where she claims it's her "real hair". Not sure I believe her either!


----------



## chowlover2

Why would she waste 24 hrs to look so terrible? I've seen better looking mops.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The paris "robbery" is now far behind her and she's back to being her dumb 'oh look at me' thirty self again


----------



## WishList986

Does she have veneers? I know most of Hollywood does, but I'd never heard anything about whether or not she does.


----------



## pixiejenna

VickyB said:


> I'm just thankful that she is wearing underwear under the pantyhose!


I'm thankful for the length of her jacket preventing us from getting blinded from pictures of her diaper booty.


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> I actually had the same thought when she first had both kids, but it seems as if she may be slowly gaining maternal instinct



Kim will be like some women I've seen- Will wait until they are in college to suddenly find her maternal instinct!  They don't need or want it then!  Oh wait.....my bad. Scratch college and make it "college age" instead!! [emoji108][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Kim is still up to her stunt kween antics  . I get more amused at the people who really get irate over her mess , I just can't take her serious I'm convinced she's trolling. Bad press is good press for her.


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Light grey hair doesn't suit her skin undertone, it contrast to much. Honey blonde is the best option if she want go light. Leave the platinum hair alone


----------



## Stansy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kanye West was spotted out in LA on Wednesday as news broke that he and Kim Kardashian are set to welcome their third child via surrogate.
> 
> The rapper, 40, was seen heading to his Calabasas office wearing navy sweats, baggy tee and a Yeezy hoodie along with trainers with the laces undone.
> 
> It came as TMZ reported that the celebrity couple are having a baby girl who is due at the end of January.
> 
> They already share a daughter North, four, and son Saint, who is almost two.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-s-baby-arrive-January.html#ixzz4s4xVZpFV


I hope he did not drive with those unlaced shoes - people this is dangerous! Gosh, traffic is a serious business!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks orange and stupid....


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Tahitian Monoi said:


> Light grey hair doesn't suit her skin undertone, it contrast to much. Honey blonde is the best option if she want go light. Leave the platinum hair alone


Nothing would suit her undertone since its a combination of orange and a little bit of chetoos


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Viva La Fashion said:


> Nothing would suit her undertone since its a combination of orange and a little bit of chetoos


 I have notice her spray tan has been on the orange tinged side in the past couple years. She needs to go back to whoever was doing her tan pre Kanye.


----------



## pukasonqo

Tahitian Monoi said:


> I have notice her spray tan has been on the orange tinged side in the past couple years. She needs to go back to whoever was doing her tan pre Kanye.



orange is the new black


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> orange is the new black


" dead "


----------



## Tivo

She looks transgender.


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> orange is the new black


----------



## cdtracing

She's a walking bad joke but she's too stupid & self absorbed to see it.  She probably thinks she looks cutting edge when in reality she's cutting floor.  Anything for attention, I guess.  The pantyhose leggings look particularly retarded!!!


----------



## berrydiva

PoohBear said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not a wig. Her newest article in PopSugar says it took 24 hours to dye her hair. She talks about what went wrong the last time she dyed it & how it took 12 hours for the first round of dying it this time.


That's most definitely a wig.



PoohBear said:


> These are the pics where she claims it's her "real hair". Not sure I believe her either!
> View attachment 3820075
> View attachment 3820076


This is a wig too. Don't believe her lies.  It's very clearly a wig in both pics.


----------



## WishList986

You know that pantyhose outfit was bad if even my 74 year old father asked me about it


----------



## Sandi.el

Gar-bage.  Trash.  Receptacle ...
Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Jayne1

PoohBear said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not a wig. Her newest article in PopSugar says it took 24 hours to dye her hair. She talks about what went wrong the last time she dyed it & how it took 12 hours for the first round of dying it this time.


I guess she means the colourists took 24 hours to dye her wig.


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Kim knows damn well she has a closet full of lace fronts. Why does she lie? Her hair isn't thick enough to withstand the constant manipulation. She used to be more open about her love of bundles pre kanye , I guess fake hair doesn't meet kanyes "perfect *****" becky with good hurr standards lmao


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Why would she waste 24 hrs to look so terrible? I've seen better looking mops.








Why you gotta bring mops into this chile...


----------



## White Orchid

PoohBear said:


> These are the pics where she claims it's her "real hair". Not sure I believe her either!
> View attachment 3820075
> View attachment 3820076


Actually now that you've clarified, yes this may indeed be her real hair: fried!


----------



## LemonDrop

Crazy, never would have imagined that one day I would see Kim Kardashain naked against a tree and be bored.  Like what does that say about your career choices that your naked body bores the public. It can't get much worse.


----------



## bag-mania

*What Does Kanye Ditching New York Fashion Week Mean for the Future of Yeezy?*





Kanye West during Paris fashion week on March 4, 2015. 


The fashion industry let out a collective sigh of relief when speculation and rumors began swirling that Kanye West might cancel his *Yeezy Season 6* New York Fashion Week show that was originally slated for noon on Sept. 13. Good news for editors; Yeezy fans, not so much.

Ever since West debuted his first in February 2015, he’s left a trail of incredulous (if not, outright incensed) designers and aggravated editors in his wake for not scheduling his shows through the proper channels (and thus, to the chagrin of others, conflicts to the already precarious schedule that is the NYFW calendar) or demanding a time commitment of a couple hours at least from show-goers. It came to a head when West infamously showed Season 4 on Roosevelt Island, a train wreck if there ever was one, which involved fainting models, a one-hour delay, and harassment by cops.

But back to Season 6. It all started when an anonymous Redken representative went on the record to say that the show was canceled because “they did not get the pieces together in time." But an official statement has yet to be released to confirm whether that’s the case. Other sources have said Season 6 will happen, just not during NYFW. In short, no one knows what’s going on, except perhaps the man himself (and even then, who knows). Leave it to West to stir up drama over hearsay. It’s classic Kanye. While NYFW continues to march ahead with designers who have dotted their i’s, crossed their t’s, and got their time slots approved by the CFDA, the void that West’s Yeezy show has potentially left, has us wondering, How will this affect the Yeezy brand? And more importantly, the Kanye West brand?





AP Photo/Leanne Italie
Models wear the Yeezy Season 4 collection by Kanye West during a fashion show at the Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park on Roosevelt Island in New York City on Sept. 7, 2016.

“I feel like part of Kanye’s brand allure is his unpredictability. So not showing at NYFW is perfectly on-brand for him and in the end might bring more goodwill by not competing with a smaller designer for a time slot and also not taking editors on a bus ride to Roosevelt Island with no water,” says a fashion editor who has asked to remain anonymous. “Also, rumor has it that he’ll show outside of NYFW so he won’t have to share the spotlight with anyone—kind of how he likes it.”

One could argue that West gives absolute zero ****s—he does his own thing whether you like it or not. Or maybe, he’s simply over fashion week, or fashion for that matter.

But the thing is, West cares—_a lot_.

When he staged his first-ever fashion show during Paris Fashion Week in 2011, he was eviscerated. “His show was described by those who attended, as, at best, a disappointment,” then-critic Eric Wilson wrote for the _New York Times_. So when the rapper got the chance for a do-over with the backing and support of Adidas, he did so with just the right amount of flair (he recruited Vanessa Beecroft to ideate the runway concept), and it paid off—he found praise among his toughest critics. You could say he’s lost his way since then, churning out derivatives of the same design (distressed, outsized pieces in a neutral color palette) season after season, and staging his shows at ridiculous, over-the-top venues (Madison Square Garden and again, Roosevelt Island).

West is still an outsider in the fashion industry, but that can be said of any celebrity who’s trying to establish him/herself as a credible designer. The exceptions? *Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen* and *Victoria Beckham*, who are shining examples of success, but then, they’ve never missed a show (at least not to my knowledge) because “they did not get the pieces together in time” and they’ve certainly never bussed their show-goers to Roosevelt Island just to make them wait an hour in the scorching sun.

Then again, West has never been one to conform. His most popular, critically acclaimed albums—_The College Dropout, Late Registration, and My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy_, specifically—were hits because they didn’t sound like anything else out there.

Still, whenever and wherever West does plan to show Season 6 (with so many New York brands, like *Altuzarra* and *Proenza Schouler*, decamping for Paris Fashion Week, rumor has it that West might follow suit), people will turn up. Die-hard Yeezy fans will continue to buy his clothes (wholesale orders for Season 4 were the largest to date, reports _Business of Fashion_, despite his controversial show). And it’s because at the end of the day, he’s a celebrity, he’s a successful musician, he’s Kanye West.

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/lifestyle/7964609/kanye-west-yeezy-future-report


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Honestly, Ye should just stick to shoes. It's what sells the most anyway.


----------



## Lounorada

Where is Ye anyway? Haven't seen pics of him for a while now. Fashion week used to be his thing, now it's all Kim, her atrocious outfits and Kendull.


----------



## imgg

LemonDrop said:


> Crazy, never would have imagined that one day I would see Kim Kardashain naked against a tree and be bored.  Like what does that say about your career choices that your naked body bores the public. It can't get much worse.


Every time I think Kim has reached a new low, the bottom drops.  Nothing surprises me, except the constant fasciation with this family and the fact this tread has been at the top for 10 years!


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Where is Ye anyway? Haven't seen pics of him for a while now. Fashion week used to be his thing, now it's all Kim, her atrocious outfits and Kendull.


He hasn't been right since his lombotomy (sic)
I mean,"treatment for exhaustion."


----------



## prettyprincess

Tivo said:


> He hasn't been right since his lombotomy (sic)
> I mean,"treatment for exhaustion."


----------



## Sasha2012

t was reported that they are expecting a baby girl in January.

And while they prepare for baby number three, Kim Kardashian, 36, and husband Kanye West, 40, made sure to make time for each other as they enjoyed a date night in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The couple looked at ease in each other's company as they left Dave Chappelle's private show at West Hollywood hotspot The Peppermint Club.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-cuts-stylish-figure.html#ixzz4sYmn7WYX


----------



## Irishgal

Is she adjusting her wig in the third picture?


----------



## buzzytoes

Irishgal said:


> Is she adjusting her wig in the third picture?



Pretty sure that is exactly what she is doing.


----------



## GaitreeS

Orange much?


----------



## redney

Kanye looks like a wax dummy in those car shots.


----------



## RueMonge

They don't seem to be enjoying this date night.


----------



## terebina786

Kanye just seems over it lol


----------



## Handbag1234

bag-mania said:


> *What Does Kanye Ditching New York Fashion Week Mean for the Future of Yeezy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West during Paris fashion week on March 4, 2015.
> 
> 
> The fashion industry let out a collective sigh of relief when speculation and rumors began swirling that Kanye West might cancel his *Yeezy Season 6* New York Fashion Week show that was originally slated for noon on Sept. 13. Good news for editors; Yeezy fans, not so much.
> 
> Ever since West debuted his first in February 2015, he’s left a trail of incredulous (if not, outright incensed) designers and aggravated editors in his wake for not scheduling his shows through the proper channels (and thus, to the chagrin of others, conflicts to the already precarious schedule that is the NYFW calendar) or demanding a time commitment of a couple hours at least from show-goers. It came to a head when West infamously showed Season 4 on Roosevelt Island, a train wreck if there ever was one, which involved fainting models, a one-hour delay, and harassment by cops.
> 
> But back to Season 6. It all started when an anonymous Redken representative went on the record to say that the show was canceled because “they did not get the pieces together in time." But an official statement has yet to be released to confirm whether that’s the case. Other sources have said Season 6 will happen, just not during NYFW. In short, no one knows what’s going on, except perhaps the man himself (and even then, who knows). Leave it to West to stir up drama over hearsay. It’s classic Kanye. While NYFW continues to march ahead with designers who have dotted their i’s, crossed their t’s, and got their time slots approved by the CFDA, the void that West’s Yeezy show has potentially left, has us wondering, How will this affect the Yeezy brand? And more importantly, the Kanye West brand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Photo/Leanne Italie
> Models wear the Yeezy Season 4 collection by Kanye West during a fashion show at the Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park on Roosevelt Island in New York City on Sept. 7, 2016.
> 
> “I feel like part of Kanye’s brand allure is his unpredictability. So not showing at NYFW is perfectly on-brand for him and in the end might bring more goodwill by not competing with a smaller designer for a time slot and also not taking editors on a bus ride to Roosevelt Island with no water,” says a fashion editor who has asked to remain anonymous. “Also, rumor has it that he’ll show outside of NYFW so he won’t have to share the spotlight with anyone—kind of how he likes it.”
> 
> One could argue that West gives absolute zero ****s—he does his own thing whether you like it or not. Or maybe, he’s simply over fashion week, or fashion for that matter.
> 
> But the thing is, West cares—_a lot_.
> 
> When he staged his first-ever fashion show during Paris Fashion Week in 2011, he was eviscerated. “His show was described by those who attended, as, at best, a disappointment,” then-critic Eric Wilson wrote for the _New York Times_. So when the rapper got the chance for a do-over with the backing and support of Adidas, he did so with just the right amount of flair (he recruited Vanessa Beecroft to ideate the runway concept), and it paid off—he found praise among his toughest critics. You could say he’s lost his way since then, churning out derivatives of the same design (distressed, outsized pieces in a neutral color palette) season after season, and staging his shows at ridiculous, over-the-top venues (Madison Square Garden and again, Roosevelt Island).
> 
> West is still an outsider in the fashion industry, but that can be said of any celebrity who’s trying to establish him/herself as a credible designer. The exceptions? *Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen* and *Victoria Beckham*, who are shining examples of success, but then, they’ve never missed a show (at least not to my knowledge) because “they did not get the pieces together in time” and they’ve certainly never bussed their show-goers to Roosevelt Island just to make them wait an hour in the scorching sun.
> 
> Then again, West has never been one to conform. His most popular, critically acclaimed albums—_The College Dropout, Late Registration, and My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy_, specifically—were hits because they didn’t sound like anything else out there.
> 
> Still, whenever and wherever West does plan to show Season 6 (with so many New York brands, like *Altuzarra* and *Proenza Schouler*, decamping for Paris Fashion Week, rumor has it that West might follow suit), people will turn up. Die-hard Yeezy fans will continue to buy his clothes (wholesale orders for Season 4 were the largest to date, reports _Business of Fashion_, despite his controversial show). And it’s because at the end of the day, he’s a celebrity, he’s a successful musician, he’s Kanye West.
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/lifestyle/7964609/kanye-west-yeezy-future-report


If the 'collection' isn't ready. Why doesnt he send his assistant out to buy every shade of neutral tights they can find and send the models down the runway wearing just these, trainers and a selection of Kim's old blazers from her closet' plus a few wearing Kim's Spanx collection to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Lounorada

Judging by the look on his face, i'm guessing Kanye would have rathered be anywhere else, doing anything else than being next to Kim, pretending to be on date night... or what it really is- arranged photo-op.
He looks really unhappy.


----------



## Jayne1

Handbag1234 said:


> If the 'collection' isn't ready. Why doesnt he send his assistant out to buy every shade of neutral tights they can find and send the models down the runway wearing just these, trainers and a selection of Kim's old blazers from her closet' plus a few wearing Kim's Spanx collection to mix it up a bit.


Rumpled up from Kim's closet, to make it look unique.


----------



## gazoo

She's a mess. Consistently.

Wonder why she doesn't wear her engagement ring anymore. I thought the stolen ring was the newer one he'd bought her?


----------



## pukasonqo

Handbag1234 said:


> If the 'collection' isn't ready. Why doesnt he send his assistant out to buy every shade of neutral tights they can find and send the models down the runway wearing just these, trainers and a selection of Kim's old blazers from her closet' plus a few wearing Kim's Spanx collection to mix it up a bit.



don't forget nylons without skirt


----------



## Storm702

Handbag1234 said:


> If the 'collection' isn't ready. Why doesnt he send his assistant out to buy every shade of neutral tights they can find and send the models down the runway wearing just these, trainers and a selection of Kim's old blazers from her closet' plus a few wearing Kim's Spanx collection to mix it up a bit.



And various mop heads


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I wonder how they decide it's time to schedule a photo op fake date night.


----------



## White Orchid

gazoo said:


> She's a mess. Consistently.
> 
> Wonder why she doesn't wear her engagement ring anymore. I thought the stolen ring was the newer one he'd bought her?


I think on Ellen she said she would tone down her jewellery.  Or perhaps it was stolen?


----------



## YSoLovely

Handbag1234 said:


> If the 'collection' isn't ready. Why doesnt he send his assistant out to buy every shade of neutral tights they can find and send the models down the runway wearing just these, trainers and a selection of Kim's old blazers from her closet' plus a few wearing Kim's Spanx collection to mix it up a bit.



They did that last year


----------



## YSoLovely

gazoo said:


> She's a mess. Consistently.
> 
> Wonder why she doesn't wear her engagement ring anymore. I thought the stolen ring was the newer one he'd bought her?



The official answer is that she wants to display her wealth less... but I think Kanye traded one ring for another and then the new one was stolen.


----------



## AndieJam

Lounorada said:


> Judging by the look on his face, i'm guessing Kanye would have rathered be anywhere else, doing anything else than being next to Kim, pretending to be on date night... or what it really is- arranged photo-op.
> He looks really unhappy.



They both look so unnatural in these shots. I wonder if they are so cold together all the time.


----------



## YSoLovely

Another day, another late night parking lot pap-walk: Random construction site edition
















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4886508/Kim-Kardashian-braless-skintight-bodysuit.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks stupid but her body looks good, she's slimmed down a little.


----------



## tweegy

She looks like she made those boots from surgical gloves.. what the frack...


----------



## mkr

Did she forget to fix the shorts waistband when she shopped the waist?  Why is she parked at a dumpster?  Is she doing the oh I didn't see you there face now?  Did she steal those shorts from her mom back in 1997?

So many questions.


----------



## bag-mania

LOL. It looks like she's faking a startled deer-in-the-headlights expression, because it is oh so surprising when she gets photographed.

And ladies, always remember the most picturesque background for photos is an industrial dumpster.


----------



## terebina786

I'll never understand those shorts.  Her her looks terrible.


----------



## GaitreeS

If any man convinces me to dress like this, will ya'll lemme know that I've lost my friggin mind? lol


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Did she forget to fix the shorts waistband when she shopped the waist?


A gap happens when you have a big butt, a small waist and the waist of the jeans isn't cinched with a belt. Doesn't really looked shopped as much as it looks like what normally happens. 



GaitreeS said:


> If any man convinces me to dress like this, will ya'll lemme know that I've lost my friggin mind? lol


----------



## berrydiva

She looks stupid....


----------



## tweegy

I'm really not a fan of celebs trying hard to make fetch happen with this high waist poorly fitting 80s mom jeans denim trend ....


----------



## Handbag1234

The only positive thing about this outfit is the lack of the trade mark Kardashian camel toe.


----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> I'm really not a fan of celebs trying hard to make fetch happen with this high waist poorly fitting 80s mom jeans denim trend ....


I cringe when I see anyone wearing them.... Like why???


----------



## Kidclarke

Yeezy Mom Jeans Ad  Boy is it slow at work today.


----------



## Storm702

Kidclarke said:


> Yeezy Mom Jeans Ad [emoji38] Boy is it slow at work today.
> View attachment 3825391


 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]fierce!!! Those look like genuine poses... Now, maybe they could get the "Ooops I crapped my pants" for those diaper booties!


----------



## mkr

Ooh yay pleats!


----------



## poopsie

Bel Air my azz.


----------



## VickyB

dupe


----------



## mkr

Drug run?


----------



## VickyB

Looks like she is on some kinda shady covert mission. Is this dumpster where they are hiding their surrogate?


----------



## gillianna

Hooker truck stop chic.   Easy to see this could be Kanye's 2017 collection for fashion week to the world.   He is just too gifted for you all to recognize his vision.


----------



## chowlover2

gillianna said:


> Hooker truck stop chic.   Easy to see this could be Kanye's 2017 collection for fashion week to the world.   He is just too gifted for you all to recognize his vision.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Looks like she is on some kinda shady covert mission. Is this dumpster where they are hiding their surrogate?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that the shorts look so bad because of her diaper booty. If someone with more normal proportions wore them they would look as bad. I wouldn't say that they are stylish. I wear high waisted jeans but they just look like normal jeans on me. If I try mid of low waisted jeans I get muffin top.


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> I think that the shorts look so bad because of her diaper booty. If someone with more normal proportions wore them they would look as bad. I wouldn't say that they are stylish. I wear high waisted jeans but they just look like normal jeans on me. If I try mid of low waisted jeans I get muffin top.


Nope. The jorts look bad cause....they're jorts...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pixiejenna said:


> I think that the shorts look so bad because of her diaper booty. If someone with more normal proportions wore them they would look as bad. I wouldn't say that they are stylish. I wear high waisted jeans but they just look like normal jeans on me. If I try mid of low waisted jeans I get muffin top.



Them being high waisted isn't the issue. It's the cut, the awkward length, the way they flair at the thigh...they're mom jorts and it's not cute.


----------



## terebina786

Mom jorts! [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Mom jorts


----------



## mkr

Expensive mom jorts!


----------



## WishList986

Cara Delevigne was recently spotted wearing some mom jorts, and while I certainly didn't love them, they didn't look terrible on her. I guess it really is all about proportion on pieces like that.


----------



## AndieJam

The jorts look ridiculous XD
Speaking of ridiculous, has anyone else played this Kanye vs Taylor game?


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kim-karda...y&utm_medium=NIBND-4525&utm_content=inf&ipp=1


Kim Kardashian Joining ‘American Idol’ as Judge?!


----------



## tweegy

Uh-Oh...Cue the endless 'She's talent-less  but gonna judge who have talent' jokes.. I just have one thing to say to y'all


----------



## mkr

So are they adding porn to the show?


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> So are they adding porn to the show?



[emoji1315] white orchid will show you how the corner is... I think there's a half bottle of wine left ... although she's been there for a minute so it's a gamble


----------



## chowlover2

AI has no money left. They gave Katy Perry 25 million out of a 40 million dollar budget. They need to hire 2 judges for 15 million. KK will take a cheaper payday than say a Lionel Ritchie.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> [emoji1315] white orchid will show you how the corner is... I think there's a half bottle of wine left ... although she's been there for a minute so it's a gamble


Found her!  It's crowded in here!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> [emoji1315] white orchid will show you how the corner is... I think there's a half bottle of wine left ... although she's been there for a minute so it's a gamble


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Found her!  It's crowded in here!


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


>


You know you missed me.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> You know you missed me.





White Orchid said:


>


You ladies better play nice and share that wine...Oh- my bad thats not wine...thats left over Midori...


----------



## LemonDrop

The back of the club, sipped Moet, that's where you find me.


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> So are they adding porn to the show?


She's not even qualified to judge that


----------



## arnott

YSoLovely said:


> Another day, another late night parking lot pap-walk: Random construction site edition
> 
> View attachment 3825020
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825021
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825027
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4886508/Kim-Kardashian-braless-skintight-bodysuit.html



Those shorts with those boots make her legs look extra stumpy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian manages to drum up fresh looks weekly much to the delight of her fans.

On Monday the 36-year-old reality TV star looked almost ghostly as she showed off her tummy in a crop top while leaving an LA taping of her Keeping Up With The Kardashians show, which comes back for another season in October.

This comes after the pinup told Allure she was in the best shape of her life.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-turns-heat-crop-top.html#ixzz4t7GLVip1


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Eeeeeks 

Has she lost her mind? She looks like a madwoman.


----------



## mkr

Has she brushed that wig lately?


----------



## Shelbyrana

Kanye ruined her style.
I loved these outfits:


----------



## LavenderIce

North and Saint are cute.  That's all I got.


Shelbyrana said:


> Kanye ruined her style.
> I loved these outfits:



I liked her style back then too.  Simple.  Nothing that makes her stand out, now she stands out, but not in a good way.

North and Saint are cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looked so comfortable and carefree then.  Now all of her clothes are so tight they look like they'll give her a yeast infection, her face is stiff and ZERO sense of style/fashion


----------



## Shelbyrana

Right! She looks so much happier then too. She looks dead in the eyes now.
I don't get the fashion that is in lately. It is all beige, chokers, and just weird...
I love her looks from the late 2000's


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ These fashions seem to be from the Reggie era... good times, good times


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently claimed to be 'the most fit' she's ever been.

But Kim Kardashian, 36, was hiding her toned body in an oversized camouflage hoodie while visiting sister Kourtney during a photoshoot on Monday.

The reality star created the illusion that she was wearing only a sweatshirt as she opted to pair the large top with spandex shorts that closely matched her skin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dy-large-camouflage-hoodie.html#ixzz4t8gtJfMN


----------



## terebina786

Well she bought herself the Allure 2017 best cream contour award.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Well she bought herself the Allure 2017 best cream contour award.


Allure has lost all credibility...


----------



## mkr

Those shorts are spanx.


----------



## tweegy

Shelbyrana said:


> Kanye ruined her style.
> I loved these outfits:





Shelbyrana said:


> Right! She looks so much happier then too. She looks dead in the eyes now.
> I don't get the fashion that is in lately. It is all beige, chokers, and just weird...
> I love her looks from the late 2000's



~~~** Meeeeemmmoooorrriiiiieeeessss~~~~***


----------



## Shelbyrana

Oh yes. Allure used to be my BIBLE!!! Now they are Kardashian obsessed. I mean, look at their Facebook posts...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian was bound and gagged by Paris robbers who took her jewelry last year.

And in the October issue of Allure, the 36-year-old revealed that she had such a bad feeling before the trip because she thought she could be the victim of a terrorist attack - she even went to see a therapist about it - that her daughter North tried to soothe her fears with a gift.

'She gave me a little plastic treasure box, and she put her little jewels in it — like fake little plastic jewels — and she was like, "Mommy, this will keep you safe when you go to Paris,"' said the wife of Kanye West.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-North-gave-gift-robbery.html#ixzz4t8iIBF8u


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm getting slight VK in those Allure shots.


----------



## Shelbyrana

I do like her lip color in that photo


----------



## Sferics

WishList986 said:


> Cara Delevigne was recently spotted wearing some mom jorts, and while I certainly didn't love them, they didn't look terrible on her. I guess it really is all about proportion on pieces like that.


Cara has the most contrary built  I guess jorts are flattering for her...


----------



## cdtracing

Not the robbery again!!!   You are so over-dramatic with your poor victim act.  The only person you're a victim of is yourself.  Allure has gone to the dark side with it's Kartrashian Fever.


----------



## Sferics

mkr said:


> Those shorts are spanx.


Hopefully not the ouvert ones...


----------



## White Orchid

Shelbyrana said:


> Kanye ruined her style.
> I loved these outfits


I have this photo saved too.  I loved this style and the bag, well, it initiated my love for Bals.  Damn you Kim, lol.


----------



## PoohBear

I, seriously, hate that I like this pic of her.


----------



## White Orchid

I like his photo too, oddly enough, but she so doesn't look like that in real life.


----------



## Handbag1234

mkr said:


> Has she brushed that wig lately?


My old Sindy dolls I found in the loft from the 80's have better hair than Kimmy


----------



## WishList986

She honestly looks bomb as hell in that pic and I'm not mad about it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Are you really playing victim if you actually were a victim...? I know Kim is a lot of things and it makes it hard to sympathize with her but....


----------



## Shelbyrana

I like that pic too and I like her lips. Prob in the minority there but oh well!!!


----------



## Sandi.el

When was the last time Kim wore colour?


----------



## pukasonqo

she had a good figure, cute face and good style...WTF happened?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

cdtracing said:


> Not the robbery again!!!   You are so over-dramatic with your poor victim act.  The only person you're a victim of is yourself.  Allure has gone to the dark side with it's Kartrashian Fever.



But it did happen, and I'm sure it was a terrifying experience, as it would be for anyone. She actually was a victim in this case.


----------



## Ms.parker123

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Are you really playing victim if you actually were a victim...? I know Kim is a lot of things and it makes it hard to sympathize with her but....


My thoughts to a tea! That's like a life changing incident. Could scar a lot of people.

 I was in a major car accident a few years back and still to this day get a little flustered behind the wheel on a major highway.


----------



## cdtracing

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But it did happen, and I'm sure it was a terrifying experience, as it would be for anyone. She actually was a victim in this case.


I'm not saying it didn't happen & she was not a victim of it.  Yet she brings it up again for attention.  It's time to move away from it.  If she needs therapy to do so, by all means, engage in therapy, but don't bring it up in articles or interviews to garner sympathy.  Sorry if I sound unfeeling but she claims this was a life altering experience yet she behaves & acts like she always has, walking around half naked, on display for attention.  For someone who was robbed, she certainly doesn't appear to be afraid of taking her contrived pap walks in sketchy areas that looks like your chances of being robbed is increased. When someone experiences a traumatic event, it usually changes them.  I don't see where the robbery has changed her. JMO


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I still don't believe she was robbed.


----------



## tweegy

So E! execs hired Paris authorities to arrest a bunch of people for press, cause it was fake. We're talking real life Oceans 11 stuff.


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> she had a good figure, cute face and good style...WTF happened?


Kanye


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently said she's in the best shape of her life after shaking up her fitness regime.

And Kim Kardashian was happy to prove it this week as she showed off her sensational physique in Malibu during a beach outing with assistant and close pal Stephanie Shepherd.

The TV icon was hard to miss with her flowing platinum blonde tresses and looked flawless in a tiny high-cut string bikini which displayed almost every inch of her gym-honed curves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-parades-slimmed-figure.html#ixzz4tFLfG8Zu


----------



## kkfiregirl

We've already seen the un-retouched photos of her ass, so we know what it really looks like.


----------



## terebina786

I don't know why but she looks really gross in those pics.


----------



## Esizzle

She looks like a bruja with that hair.


----------



## mkr

Did she have an accident with the spray tanner?


----------



## WishList986

She has really nice legs, they just look so dumb with that jumbo booty.


----------



## Irishgal

Her old semi natural body was great. I say "semi" because I think in the pictures a few pages back she may have had a breast augmentation. But she was more in proportion and her face had expression and her style fit her.


----------



## Lounorada

She reeks of desperation.


----------



## pukasonqo

cynic here
what fitness regime? 
or fitness regime is kartrashian speak for plastic surgery?


----------



## Sandi.el

terebina786 said:


> I don't know why but she looks really gross in those pics.



When doesn't she look really gross?


----------



## Sandi.el

Irishgal said:


> Her old semi natural body was great. I say "semi" because I think in the pictures a few pages back she may have had a breast augmentation. But she was more in proportion and her face had expression and her style fit her.



She def looked good 1 nose job in


----------



## poopsie

Esizzle said:


> She looks like a bruja with that hair.




Bruja loca


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently said she's in the best shape of her life after shaking up her fitness regime.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was happy to prove it this week as she showed off her sensational physique in Malibu during a beach outing with assistant and close pal Stephanie Shepherd.
> 
> The TV icon was hard to miss with her flowing platinum blonde tresses and looked flawless in a tiny high-cut string bikini which displayed almost every inch of her gym-honed curves.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-parades-slimmed-figure.html#ixzz4tFLfG8Zu


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ Tragic indeed, these pics reek of desperation. And I guess she thinks we've all forgotten what that botched a** looks like without photoshop.


----------



## berrydiva

I like Steph's bathing suit. At this point, there's nothing more left for me to say about Kim's mental illness.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

And there are people out here that really think Kim and Kanye are goalz.


----------



## Angel1988

Prima Ballerina said:


> ^ Tragic indeed, these pics reek of desperation. And I guess she thinks we've all forgotten what that botched a** looks like without photoshop.



I admit I actually admire her self confidence: most people who have such severe botched up surgeries couldn't bare being photographed like that. Even with the photoshop, it still puts everything on show.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

From the front her body looks good. Those pics are dripping in desperation tho.


----------



## berrydiva

Angel1988 said:


> I admit I actually admire her self confidence: most people who have such severe botched up surgeries couldn't bare being photographed like that. Even with the photoshop, it still puts everything on show.


What self-confidence? She has only ever exhibited that she lacks self-confidence and is attention starved. Don't get me wrong, I say if you found a lane where you can make some money off of your 15 mins then go for it...however, confident she is not.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Self confidence doesn’t come to mind when talking about Kim. That’s part of the reason she looks like Boo Boo the Fool all the time in these costumes she walks around wearing.


----------



## Lounorada

Self-confidence and Kim Kardashian should not be mentioned in the same sentence. Unless the sentence is, Kim Kardashian has absolutely NO self-confidence.


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Self confidence doesn’t come to mind when talking about Kim. That’s part of the reason she looks like Boo Boo the Fool all the time in these costumes she walks around wearing.


Dead at Boo Boo the fool!


----------



## PoohBear

So TRUE


----------



## VickyB

terebina786 said:


> I don't know why but she looks really gross in those pics.


Uber gross. That bikini bottom is bizarre and nasty looking.  Who in God's name told her it looked good on her?


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> cynic here
> what fitness regime?
> or fitness regime is kartrashian speak for plastic surgery?


My thoughts, exactly!!


----------



## VickyB

Angel1988 said:


> I admit I actually admire her self confidence: most people who have such severe botched up surgeries couldn't bare being photographed like that. Even with the photoshop, it still puts everything on show.



She's delusional.


----------



## AECornell

According to The Sun, they're expecting a girl:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...-baby-surrogate-name-predictions-third-child/


----------



## Sasha2012

She is passing down her impeccable style sense to her offspring.

And Kim Kardashian was at it again as she was seen carrying her one-year-old son Saint, who sported new hip cornrows in his hair in Los Angeles on Thursday.

The 36-year-old reality star displayed her curves as they made their way to an ice skating rink - where they were meeting up with the rest of the family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-Saint-sports-corn-rows.html#ixzz4tPFRgzNW


----------



## bag-princess

Saint is soooo adorable! [emoji7] My son has the Van’s like he has on. And the look on the lady’s face!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

Her butt looks ridiculous as always. North and Saint are so cute. Kanye is gaining weight.


----------



## mkr

Why is North wearing lingerie to a skating rink?


----------



## glamourous1098

Why is she carrying a fanny pack as a purse?  It's stupid as a fanny pack and it's stupid as a purse.


----------



## WishList986

Saint is so darling, they have beautiful kids. It's nice to see Ye out & smiling again.


----------



## berrydiva

Saint is so adorable.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kim had a new video you guys.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Don’t try Cardi like that, lol. I like her for some reason, I want to see her win. *Goes to stream Bodak Yellow* 

Kanye has gained some weight. I wonder if it’s the antidepressants? I know that can be a side effect.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Don’t try Cardi like that, lol. I like her for some reason, I want to see her win. *Goes to stream Bodak Yellow*
> 
> Kanye has gained some weight. I wonder if it’s the antidepressants? I know that can be a side effect.



I hear you, it would be refreshing if Kim was that honest about her thirst.


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> Why is North wearing lingerie to a skating rink?


IKR


----------



## Lounorada

Saint is so cute, he's inherited Kanye's facial expressions!


----------



## poopsie

glamourous1098 said:


> Why is she carrying a fanny pack as a purse?  It's stupid as a fanny pack and it's stupid as a purse.


Especially since it looks like it is empty


----------



## White Orchid

poopsie said:


> Especially since it looks like it is empty


Kinda like her brain.


----------



## pukasonqo

impekable sense of style...yup, daily fail


----------



## Storm702

Her kids are so cute! I just hate it when females dress their daughters like that... quit trying to groom her into a tater thot[emoji849]


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> Especially since it looks like it is empty





White Orchid said:


> Kinda like her brain.



 I'm dead!!!!


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> Especially since it looks like it is empty



Just like her mind.


----------



## dell

glamourous1098 said:


> Why is she carrying a fanny pack as a purse?  It's stupid as a fanny pack and it's stupid as a purse.



It doesn’t fit on her fanny [emoji15][emoji850]


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Kylie Jenner is pregnant with boyfriend Travis Scott's baby, according to reports.

And on Friday, Kim Kardashian stepped out with her kids North, four, and Saint, one, in Woodland Hills, California.

The 36-year-old entrepreneur flashed her flat stomach in grey sweat bottoms with a coordinating crop top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lashes-midriff-gray-outing.html#ixzz4tVHQIEJT


----------



## redney

Why the unflattering Champion-looking sweatpants, Kayne?


----------



## terebina786

I mean I'm all for being comfy sometimes but I'll throw on a cute pair of yoga pants.  She really needs to get rid of that wig.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


Did she make those fugly sneakers herself? They look like a home-made craft project gone wrong.


----------



## Lounorada

Saint and his DGAF facial expressions  He is a tiny Kanye twin


----------



## WishList986

I'm super ready for these fugly large sneakers to not be a trend anymore.


----------



## poopsie

The perfect day to night look


----------



## Sasha2012

WishList986 said:


> I'm super ready for these fugly large sneakers to not be a trend anymore.


I'm ready for this athleisure trend to end. People wearing sweats and gym clothes as outfits is not cute.



Lounorada said:


> Did she make those fugly sneakers herself? They look like a home-made craft project gone wrong.


Those are Kanye's new ugly Yeezy sneakers. He has been wearing them too. They look like orthopedic shoes.


----------



## labelwhore04

Those are some ugly sneakers, they look like something my dad would wear


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG Saint is SO CUTE!!


----------



## White Orchid

dell said:


> It doesn’t fit on her fanny [emoji15][emoji850]


Funny how this word has a completely different meaning here in Oz lol


----------



## White Orchid

So what's with all this orange-hued fake tans in the US?  Is that like the only shade on offer, cos I'm seeing it on more than one famous person


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> So what's with all this orange-hued fake tans in the US?  Is that like the only shade on offer, cos I'm seeing it on more than one famous person


I don't know why this color seems to be everywhere now, from the K's to the white house. I've gotten plenty of spray tans and never come out orange


----------



## PewPew

White Orchid said:


> Funny how this word has a completely different meaning here in Oz lol



If I remember, it's slang for vagina there? That's so funny to me as I know two people with Fanny as a given name. And then there are the characters in English literature like Fanny Price in Jane Austen's Mansfield Park...that must be a fun book to discuss in school


----------



## White Orchid

PewPew said:


> If I remember, it's slang for vagina there? That's so funny to me as I know two people with Fanny as a given name. And then there are the characters in English literature like Fanny Price in Jane Austen's Mansfield Park...that must be a fun book to discuss in school


Yup, lol.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Those are Kanye's new ugly Yeezy sneakers. He has been wearing them too. They look like orthopedic shoes.


I don't think it's possible for those sneakers to be any uglier than they are.


----------



## luvchnl

It really freaks me out that she often dresses her young daughter in lingerie looking outfits.  They're nuts!  Like they just can't wait to turn their daughter into some kind of sex symbol or something.  Sickos!  Let your little girl be a little girl.  She's not an adult.  Don't dress her like one omg SMH.  Too sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

Little North West could hardly contain her excitement when she stepped out with her dad Kanye West in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Holding his little girl's hand, the 40-year-old rapper treated his four-year-old daughter to a movie screening.

The pair had apparently stepped out to see Captain Underpants: The First Epic Movie, with Kanye seemingly not as excited for the viewing as his young daughter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reats-daughter-North-movie.html#ixzz4tbpMBHki


----------



## mkr

Aw she looks genuinely happy with Daddy.  He looks , well, like usual.


----------



## Irishgal

Why is he wearing so many layers of clothing? I'd be sweating like a horse!


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


So cute  It's good to see Kanye out on his own with North.


----------



## MayyaS

Cocoabean said:


> "Grunge inspired"? Is that the what they call ratty old t-shirts? Dang, my DH has been in style all these years! Who knew?? I just threw away a prime example the other day....rats!


Yeah, right!!! Laughingggg


----------



## Sasha2012

They are fitting in some serious couple time before the arrival of their third child.

And Kim Kardashian and Kanye West enjoyed yet another date night as they headed to upmarket Italian restaurant Giorgio Baldi in Santa Monica on Saturday.

The romantic outing came amid a flurry of reports that Kim's little sister Kylie Jenner, 20, is also preparing to welcome a child.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-date-night.html#ixzz4tdatU7nN


----------



## DD101

Kanye's sneakers really look like old man or dad sneakers! Big and puffy - like if you have bunions or something! They just look so doofy!


----------



## White Orchid

Is it my screen or do her boobs (around her aerola area) look like they've been bleached?


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Is it my screen or do her boobs (around her aerola area) look like they've been bleached?



She's got pasties on I think.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> She's got pasties on I think.


She's suddenly feeling modest now?


----------



## mkr

They might be those things that make your nipples stick out on purpose but her shirt is so sheer you can see them.


----------



## Sandi.el

luvchnl said:


> It really freaks me out that she often dresses her young daughter in lingerie looking outfits.  They're nuts!  Like they just can't wait to turn their daughter into some kind of sex symbol or something.  Sickos!  Let your little girl be a little girl.  She's not an adult.  Don't dress her like one omg SMH.  Too sad.



"North picks out ALL her own clothing"


----------



## Sandi.el

If she had an actual bra on, that might've been her best look of the year


----------



## baglover1973

Im sure you ladies are on it, but she is bringing up her pregnancy with North again and how she was in so much pain she thought she was having a miscarriage...man the THIRST!  Let your sister be pregnant.


----------



## White Orchid

Sandi.el said:


> If she had an actual bra on, that might've been her best look of the year


Which isn't saying much lol.


----------



## poopsie

He's wearing the same thing he was with North........................................another great day to night outfit...


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> They are fitting in some serious couple time before the arrival of their third child.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian and Kanye West enjoyed yet another date night as they headed to upmarket Italian restaurant Giorgio Baldi in Santa Monica on Saturday.
> 
> The romantic outing came amid a flurry of reports that Kim's little sister Kylie Jenner, 20, is also preparing to welcome a child.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-enjoy-date-night.html#ixzz4tdatU7nN



That wig is awful.   Halloween is not until next month.     Hello saddlebags!


----------



## mkr

What no sweatpants?


----------



## Sandi.el

mkr said:


> What no sweatpants?



Or diarrhea coloured boots, Very unusual.


----------



## Cocoabean

Must have been a Kim body double, no nipples showing.


----------



## redney

Cocoabean said:


> Must have been a Kim body double, no nipples showing.


She's wearing visible pasties to 'hide' them.


----------



## Lounorada

Jeans always look so odd on those shop-bought hips of hers.


----------



## Cocoabean

redney said:


> She's wearing visible pasties to 'hide' them.



I understand that, but it seems so against Kim's normal behavior...it cannot be her!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a fixture of the gossip columns.

And Kim Kardashian's seemingly unstoppable domination of the media is surely cemented by her latest cover spot - on the front of The New York Times's new Singapore-based publication.

Smoldering for T magazine, the 36-year-old revels in her love of high fashion as she poses in furs, velvet and lace for the high end photoshoot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Times-Singapore-T-magazine.html#ixzz4tjFwWxTa


----------



## poopsie

Is she physically incapable of completely closing her mouth?


----------



## WishList986

She looks great in red, such a shame that she has one facial expression though.


----------



## redney

"seemingly unstoppable domination of the media" OMGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHA! PMK, you're killing me!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The cover is nice.


----------



## mkr

All those nice clothes and that wig??


----------



## AECornell

She has such a horse face now. And it's so masculine.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's said to be struggling to accept the shock news that her little sister Kylie Jenner is pregnant.

And there was no denying that Kim Kardashian looked a little miserable as she headed out to pick up some food on Monday night.

Stopping by the Beverly Glen Deli, Kim looked downcast and preoccupied as she exited her oversized luxury SUV.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-looks-miserable-just-bra.html#ixzz4tpX2MUlC


----------



## Irishgal

Looks like she was at the dentist getting those lips re-injected.

And that looks like a standard Range Rover to me- what's "oversized" about it?


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> Looks like she was at the dentist getting those lips re-injected.
> 
> And that looks like a standard Range Rover to me- what's "oversized" about it?


The seat is probably wider,


----------



## WishList986

I'm struggling to see where she looks miserable? The woman never smiles in pap shots, this face isn't any different than her other recents


----------



## rockhollow

How can that woman have such a huge wardrobe and we have to keep seeing her out in those cheap looking sweat pants that look like they came from Walmart.
I know there probably from Kanye's line and cost a fortune, but they look cheap.
We all know she gets all glammed up to go out and have her photo taken, so at least put some effort into it and wear something nicer.
And again with the Halloween wig - it's too early!


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> I'm struggling to see where she looks miserable? The woman never smiles in pap shots, this face isn't any different than her other recents


Her mouth is closed.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> The seat is probably wider,


---------------------->


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> ---------------------->


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think she topped herself on ugly sweatpants


----------



## mkr

Ya know, it's pretty hot out.  I can almost feel the sweat between her boobs from being smashed together in Kendall's bra.


----------



## Lounorada

Another lonely, desperate stroll around a parking lot at night with her personal, hired pap. So pathetic.


----------



## baglover1973

she is going to be real miserable when she realizes we all know Khloe is pregnant too !!!  Good times!


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> The seat is probably wider,


Do you need an escort to the corner or you okay going by yourself?


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Do you need an escort to the corner or you okay going by yourself?


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She's said to be struggling to accept the shock news that her little sister Kylie Jenner is pregnant.
> 
> And there was no denying that Kim Kardashian looked a little miserable as she headed out to pick up some food on Monday night.
> 
> Stopping by the Beverly Glen Deli, Kim looked downcast and preoccupied as she exited her oversized luxury SUV.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-looks-miserable-just-bra.html#ixzz4tpX2MUlC



Huh?  Come now, I'm sure she's known for months now [emoji19]


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> The seat is probably wider,



#shadey




View attachment 3836094


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Do you need an escort to the corner or you okay going by yourself?


I say we just kick her in the a


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> She's said to be struggling to accept the shock news that her little sister Kylie Jenner is pregnant.
> 
> And there was no denying that Kim Kardashian looked a little miserable as she headed out to pick up some food on Monday night.
> 
> Stopping by the Beverly Glen Deli, Kim looked downcast and preoccupied as she exited her oversized luxury SUV.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-looks-miserable-just-bra.html#ixzz4tpX2MUlC


Ohh look her at smug face, did she just learn that khloe is pregnant too?? how will she compete now?


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> Another lonely, desperate stroll around a parking lot at night with her personal, hired pap. So pathetic.


Why would a deli/business parking lot have a sign for Guest Parking Only?
Since the car lights are still on  I would guess that the .motor is still running and that they only stopped long enough at what apartment complex they are at to snap the pics


----------



## Kidclarke

I bet some drama with the surrogate is going to suddenly stir up since everyone is focused on Keeping Up with the Pregnancies this week.


----------



## mkr

Kim is going to get pregnant too.


----------



## Irishgal

West Los Angeles is so packed and with limited parking so it's not u common to see a few reserved spots at places that do in and out business.


----------



## poopsie

We have that parking situation many places here too. The signs usually say something like customer parking (sometimes including the names/s of the retail establishment/s) or they have a time limit like 15 minutes or whatever. Guest Parking around here is associated with residential properties.


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Kim is going to get pregnant too.


Yep! She'll have her baby a few months after the surrogate. 
Princess Kate is pregnant, Kylie & Khloe....
Kim will never be left out of all this attention!


----------



## redney

Tivo said:


> Yep! She'll have her baby a few months after the surrogate.
> Princess Kate is pregnant, Kylie & Khloe....
> Kim will never be left out of all this attention!


She needs to have twins or triplets to best them all!


----------



## madamefifi

.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's said to be struggling to accept the shock news that her little sister Kylie Jenner is pregnant.
> 
> And there was no denying that Kim Kardashian looked a little miserable as she headed out to pick up some food on Monday night.
> 
> Stopping by the Beverly Glen Deli, Kim looked downcast and preoccupied as she exited her oversized luxury SUV.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-looks-miserable-just-bra.html#ixzz4tpX2MUlC


Looks like Kim is paying another covert visit to the surrogate she's hiding in the dumpster.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> The seat is probably wider,


Took the words out of my mouth


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> She needs to have twins or triplets to best them all!


I think she'd need to be octomom to reclaim the spotlight. 
Wonder if Kim can read the writing on the wall? Ooops. There I go again thinking she can read.


----------



## Kidclarke

Caitlyn Jenner going to be next


----------



## tweegy

Kidclarke said:


> Caitlyn Jenner going to be next


Girl, it crossed my mind to resurrect her thread asking if she was preggers too, but this 2017 everyone gets pissed so I thought best not... So, glad you threw out there.


----------



## berrydiva

Kidclarke said:


> Caitlyn Jenner going to be next


----------



## cdtracing

Kidclarke said:


> Caitlyn Jenner going to be next


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian was sporting a new look on Wednesday evening when she dined with friends at the Bel-Air restaurant in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old TV queen looked a bit like singer Ariana Grande with her high ponytail, but the risque outfit was all Kim.

This sighting comes just as the wife of Kanye West shared a teaser for the 14th season of Keeping Up With The Kardashians which sees her confirm the hire of a surrogate.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ps-LA-confirming-surrogate.html#ixzz4u1HGSYRI


----------



## Prufrock613

Why does her bodyguard(?) look like Brian Austin Green with gray hair?!


----------



## pukasonqo

Prufrock613 said:


> Why does her bodyguard(?) look like Brian Austin Green with gray hair?!



don't know, don't care as i now have replaced the previous hot body guard!
(what happened to him??)


----------



## myown

Baby Yeezy on board! Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's surrogate spotted for FIRST time... after couple confirm they are expecting a third child


*This is the African-American 'Kim K lookalike' and KUWTK fanatic carrying Kim, 36, and Kanye's, 40, second daughter*

*Due in February 2018, the five-months-pregnant surrogate, 27, was pictured this month at a California park*

*The reality TV couple are believed to have paid her $75k to carry a sibling for their daughter North, four, and son Saint, 21 months*

*Kim confirmed the baby news on Thursday in a Season 14 clip, amid speculation that sisters Khloe, 33, and Kylie Jenner, 20, are both also pregnant*





Due in late January! The surrogate Kim Kardashian West and her third husband Kanye West hired back in June to carry their third child was spotted for the first time strolling a playground in California on September 16






-dm


----------



## gazoo

Kudos to the surrogate. It's pretty amazing to do what she's doing when you think about it. I don't think I could do it and give that baby away in the end.


----------



## mkr

Kim K lookalike huh?  The boobs are too small and the thighs are too big.


----------



## WishList986

Couldn't care less about Kim in another tight outfit, but I'm going to need a new thread for this bodyguard


----------



## Yoshi1296

X


----------



## Yoshi1296

myown said:


> Baby Yeezy on board! Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's surrogate spotted for FIRST time... after couple confirm they are expecting a third child
> 
> 
> *This is the African-American 'Kim K lookalike' and KUWTK fanatic carrying Kim, 36, and Kanye's, 40, second daughter*
> 
> *Due in February 2018, the five-months-pregnant surrogate, 27, was pictured this month at a California park*
> 
> *The reality TV couple are believed to have paid her $75k to carry a sibling for their daughter North, four, and son Saint, 21 months*
> 
> *Kim confirmed the baby news on Thursday in a Season 14 clip, amid speculation that sisters Khloe, 33, and Kylie Jenner, 20, are both also pregnant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due in late January! The surrogate Kim Kardashian West and her third husband Kanye West hired back in June to carry their third child was spotted for the first time strolling a playground in California on September 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -dm



Honestly I just feel like they took a picture of a random pregnant woman and slapped on the headline like "LOOK HERE ITS KIMYES SURROGATE"


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prufrock613 said:


> Why does her bodyguard(?) look like Brian Austin Green with gray hair?!





pukasonqo said:


> don't know, don't care as i now have replaced the previous hot body guard!
> (what happened to him??)





WishList986 said:


> Couldn't care less about Kim in another tight outfit, but I'm going to need a new thread for this bodyguard



That's her hairstylist, Chris Appleton.


----------



## WishList986

Yoshi1296 said:


> That's her hairstylist, Chris Appleton.


I'm suddenly in need of a hairstylist


----------



## Irishgal

She's only getting 75k? She got ripped off.


----------



## bag-mania

Yoshi1296 said:


> That's her hairstylist, Chris Appleton.



Aw, that means his pretty gray hair is artificial.


----------



## White Orchid

How do they find these women?  Did she even know who she's doing it for cos if she did, she's hella stupid!  What's $75k get you in LA?


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> How do they find these women?  Did she even know who she's doing it for cos if she did, she's hella stupid!  What's $75k get you in LA?



Not much that's for sure. I hope she had good legal representation- maybe 75k is only part of what she will get. Would hate to see someone go through this and be taken advantage of.


----------



## Yoshi1296

WishList986 said:


> I'm suddenly in need of a hairstylist





bag-mania said:


> Aw, that means his pretty gray hair is artificial.



Haha!! Y'all are too funny. He definitely is cute though.


----------



## Bentley1

$75k is a ripoff, she should have been paid more.

The hairstylist looks gay.


----------



## berrydiva

Is $75k the legal amount in CA? Think in NY you can't legally pay someone IIRC.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Someone said 75k is the standard when the details were posted earlier.


----------



## Jayne1

75k plus loads of gifts and maybe a house.


----------



## Esizzle

White Orchid said:


> How do they find these women?  Did she even know who she's doing it for cos if she did, she's hella stupid!  What's $75k get you in LA?


I think Kim and Kanye went through a surrogacy agency.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Is $75k the legal amount in CA? Think in NY you can't legally pay someone IIRC.


In Cali you can pay up to whatever you want to the surrogate. I was thinking that maybe 75K is the amount set by the agency that they went through.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> In Cali you can pay up to whatever you want to the surrogate. I was thinking that maybe 75K is the amount set by the agency that they went through.


Is there a max limit in CA?


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Is there a max limit in CA?


I don't believe so. I don't think there is a law capping the amount that can be paid. It's just that agencies that facilitate surrogates have base amounts set but people can possibly pay their surrogate more if they desire to and have resources to be able to. 

I found this one agency and they have base fees listed depending on different scenarios. The fees are on par with what has been reported that kardashian west are paying. 

https://www.westcoastsurrogacy.com/become-a-surrogate-mother/surrogate-mother-compensation


----------



## terebina786

I'm assuming the surrogate would pay taxes on the 75k because its income? Maybe they're throwing other extras her way... House, car, etc.


----------



## Aimee3

Do we know who supplied the eggs?  Kim or the surrogate?


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> I don't believe so. I don't think there is a law capping the amount that can be paid. It's just that agencies that facilitate surrogates have base amounts set but people can possibly pay their surrogate more if they desire to and have resources to be able to.
> 
> I found this one agency and they have base fees listed depending on different scenarios. The fees are on par with what has been reported that kardashian west are paying.
> 
> https://www.westcoastsurrogacy.com/become-a-surrogate-mother/surrogate-mother-compensation


Thanks. I wonder how they set the fees. 

God bless women who decide to be a surrogate for someone....that can't be easy. $5k for "loss of uterus" hardly seems sufficient.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I'm assuming the surrogate would pay taxes on the 75k because its income? Maybe they're throwing other extras her way... House, car, etc.


I usually assume they throw extras their way because these fees seem so low.


----------



## Esizzle

Aimee3 said:


> Do we know who supplied the eggs?  Kim or the surrogate?


I am positive that the baby is Kim and kanyes biological child so Kim supplied the eggs


----------



## kemilia

White Orchid said:


> How do they find these women?  Did she even know who she's doing it for cos if she did, she's hella stupid!  What's $75k get you in LA?


If I were Kim, this is exactly who I would NOT want to be my surrogate--a KUWTK fanatic. Might not hand over the child all that willingly when the time comes.

As for the money, I few episodes ago on Shahs, Reza & Adam were at a surrogate agency and the dollar amounts being tossed around were in the $120,000 range. Reza was floored.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I usually assume they throw extras their way because these fees seem so low.



I certainly hope so because 75k is nothing for this.


----------



## Bentley1

kemilia said:


> If I were Kim, this is exactly who I would NOT want to be my surrogate--a KUWTK fanatic. Might not hand over the child all that willingly when the time comes.
> 
> As for the money, I few episodes ago on Shahs, Reza & Adam were at a surrogate agency and the dollar amounts being tossed around were in the $120,000 range. Reza was floored.


Yeah, I remember that episode. 
That amount seems more reasonable, especially from high profiles.


----------



## mkr

All these prices sound very low. Did they get this woman at surrogates are us?  Or did they just go out on the street and find someone that looked like Kim and say hey want to carry these eggs?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> All these prices sound very low. Did they get this woman at surrogates are us?  Or did they just go out on the street and find someone that looked like Kim and say hey want to carry these eggs?


Surrogate payments always seem too low to me. Hell you can't even pay them here so that's a whole different conversation.


----------



## LemonDrop

In some places pay is capped but then you can pay for things like their housing and food and other things that benefit the mother correct? If it benefits the mom and contributes to the health and well being of the child it doesn’t count to what you’re paying them. A lot of things could be rolled into that category.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I agree that all these amounts seem very low for someone to have a child for you. But these women do it for altruistic reasons, essentially the money is secondary, it has to be altruistic first. 15 years ago when I was pursuing surrogacy it was going to cost 45,000, which seems like a low amount, given that someone's carrying a human life for another person. There are a lot of added on expenses on the surrogate's behalf but a lot of those expenses the surrogate wouldn't bet utilizing if she wasn't carrying a baby for somebody. Also keep in mind that  a surrogate that goes through an agency, the agency is also taking a big cut, or I should say they shouldn't be making money that nears the amount the surrogate would be making if that makes sense. We did not have a successful surrogacy journey, yet a lot of monies were spent pursuing the surrogacy pregnancy. Expenses associated with the surrogacy are separate from the surrogates fee of carrying a baby, however it benefits surrogate. Every medical visit has a different amount associated with it besides the fee of carrying the baby, the surrogate gets paid as you go through your medical journey separately from her fee. Surrogates who pursues a surrogacy relationship can set her own fee amounts Etc.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I thought she said on Ellen she didn’t want more kids or he didn’t want more kids!


----------



## Yoshi1296

The president of the company I interned at last summer had a surrogate and I heard he and his husband paid well over $100k and they offered her to stay at one of their residences in Toronto. Don't know how true it is but that's what everyone in the office was talking about and if they paid her over $100k then Kimye can def afford to pay the same if not more.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> The president of the company I interned at last summer had a surrogate and I heard he and his husband paid well over $100k and they offered her to stay at one of their residences in Toronto. Don't know how true it is but that's what everyone in the office was talking about and if they paid her over $100k then Kimye can def afford to pay the same if not more.


In the U.S. each state sets the laws around how much and even if you can pay a surrogate or if surrogacy is even legal in that state. Based on the link shared previously, it looks like the price they paid was in line with another agency. It may be the going rate on CA for surrogates.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I love the red mink coat she wears on the cover. It really suits her. I think she wears a wig on that pic too though??


----------



## Jayne1

Yoshi1296 said:


> The president of the company I interned at last summer had a surrogate and I heard he and his husband paid well over $100k and they offered her to stay at one of their residences in Toronto. Don't know how true it is but that's what everyone in the office was talking about and if they paid her over $100k then Kimye can def afford to pay the same if not more.


And $100k is just the cash. Probably a few nice gifts too.

Why not if they can afford it and they found the perfect woman to carry their child. Treat her well.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> In the U.S. each state sets the laws around how much and even if you can pay a surrogate or if surrogacy is even legal in that state. Based on the link shared previously, it looks like the price they paid was in line with another agency. It may be the going rate on CA for surrogates.



Oh I just found the link. Kinda surprised the rates are much lower than I thought. 




Jayne1 said:


> And $100k is just the cash. Probably a few nice gifts too.
> 
> Why not if they can afford it and they found the perfect woman to carry their child. Treat her well.



Yup! They definitely took care of her really well.


----------



## Irishgal

So the states limit how much women can charge for carrying a child for another person/couple but contractors can charge whatever they wish to do a damn kitchen remodel. Ok- nice that the states are still telling women what they can and can't do with their bodies.


----------



## mkr

Do the couples also pay for the procedure to insert the eggs and all the doctors visits?  I would imagine that insurance would cover the surrogate once pregnant but getting to the pregnant point must cost a fortune.


----------



## Ceeyahd

mkr said:


> Do the couples also pay for the procedure to insert the eggs and all the doctors visits?  I would imagine that insurance would cover the surrogate once pregnant but getting to the pregnant point must cost a fortune.



Yes couples or a person who's pursuing a surrogacy has to pay for every procedure associated with the surrogacy whether it's with the mom who is having her own eggs retrieved and the father who's having his own sperm involved, there's cost associated with the surrogate being medically screened and treated for the transfer of ebryo(s).
 There are costs associated with every aspect and step.surrogates are compensated for every medical visit on top of the fee for carrying the child. At least when I did it the surrogate was given or compensated for every procedure anf medical visit involved whether or not the end result was a viable pregnancy. Their travel expenses, medical insurance, life insurance. Psych evaluations for both a surrogate and her husband if she's married. Child care for her children. Travel expenses and compensation for the travel itself. Anything associated with the surrogacy there is a fee attached to it. If someone goes through an agency there would be an all-inclusive situation, yet all of the expenses are considered and factored into it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> And $100k is just the cash. Probably a few nice gifts too.
> 
> Why not if they can afford it and they found the perfect woman to carry their child. Treat her well.



Absolutely. Surrogacy is a priceless gift, in my (humble) opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> So the states limit how much women can charge for carrying a child for another person/couple but contractors can charge whatever they wish to do a damn kitchen remodel. Ok- nice that the states are still telling women what they can and can't do with their bodies.


I understand the rational of limiting the fee, in theory, as it ensures that wealthy people aren't exploiting poor women or vice versa. However, at the same time, it just seems that the rates are not proper compensation. It's such a priceless gift....guess it's hard to place a value on it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> I understand the rational of limiting the fee, in theory, as it ensures that wealthy people aren't exploiting poor women or vice versa. However, at the same time, it just seems that the rates are not proper compensation. It's such a priceless gift....guess it's hard to place a value on it.



Also, women who are interested in being a surrogate must have altruistic motivation rather than financial.


----------



## Jayne1

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes couples or a person who's pursuing a surrogacy has to pay for every procedure associated with the surrogacy whether it's with the mom who is having her own eggs retrieved and the father who's having his own sperm involved, there's cost associated with the surrogate being medically screened and treated for the transfer of ebryo(s).
> There are costs associated with every aspect and step.surrogates are compensated for every medical visit on top of the fee for carrying the child. At least when I did it the surrogate was given or compensated for every procedure anf medical visit involved whether or not the end result was a viable pregnancy. Their travel expenses, medical insurance, life insurance. Psych evaluations for both a surrogate and her husband if she's married. Child care for her children. Travel expenses and compensation for the travel itself. Anything associated with the surrogacy there is a fee attached to it. If someone goes through an agency there would be an all-inclusive situation, yet all of the expenses are considered and factored into it.


Yikes. Really adds up.


----------



## ManilaMama

I, also, think it's such an altruistic gift. No price on it. 

Did you guys know that women who become surrogates need to take injections for months before implantation? They take hormones and Lupron in order to "cycle" and prepare their body. I found out because I was researching about Lupron as my doc was advising me to take it for another matter. I was shocked to find that out. These are STRONG drugs. 

I once read a blog about a woman who chronicled her journey into surrogacy. She had done it many times and her blog was almost like an online diary with photos. I couldn't stop reading because I was fascinated by it. And she wrote so well. It made me cry to read about the days she gave birth and gave the baby to their "mom" (the IPs, or intended parents are very first to even catch and hold the child!). As a mother, I cannot imagine the feeling! 

Link to blog is here: http://justanothersurro.blogspot.com/2013/04/babypearls-birth-story-ips-stands-for.html?m=1 

Mods please delete if this is not allowed hahaha. I don't know anymore. Though it's a public blog and is still part of the discussion on what Kim's going through.

*Edited to add detail.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim’s Robber Writes Apology Letter


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kims-robb...y&utm_medium=NIBND-4790&utm_content=inf&ipp=3




One of the men who awaits trial for his part in the high-profile crime reached out to Kim to make amends with her before his day in court comes up. Sixty-year-old Aomar Ait Khedache sent a letter to the judge in his case who then turned it over to Kim’s legal team in France.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

bag-princess said:


> Kim’s Robber Writes Apology Letter
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kims-robb...y&utm_medium=NIBND-4790&utm_content=inf&ipp=3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the men who awaits trial for his part in the high-profile crime reached out to Kim to make amends with her before his day in court comes up. Sixty-year-old Aomar Ait Khedache sent a letter to the judge in his case who then turned it over to Kim’s legal team in France.



Just in time for the premiere...


----------



## redney

hollieplus2 said:


> Just in time for the premiere...


This. PMK don't play.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> This. PMK don't play.




And we know this!!! [emoji108]


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently confirmed she and husband Kanye West are expecting her third child via surrogate.

And Kim Kardashian certainly looked in good spirits on Monday, when she was spotted rocking a casually stylish ensemble in Los Angeles.

The 37-year-old reality star icon went braless underneath her plunging crop top to give a flash of cleavage, and swept her hair into a tight low bun - implying she had removed her famous extensions.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cleavage-shows-midriff-LA.html#ixzz4uRuiLtWJ


----------



## Cocoabean

Another cringeworthy pair of sweat pants. And WHY with those boots?


----------



## bag-princess

Cocoabean said:


> Another cringeworthy pair of sweat pants. And WHY with those boots?



Kim is like some women I have seen - they believe a pair of heels makes anything better!


----------



## ManilaMama

She doesn't need sweatpants. She needs something with more support:




Ahh, no need to get up.. I'll show myself to the corner now!


----------



## poopsie

She looks like a feather bed tied in the middle in that first pic


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> She doesn't need sweatpants. She needs something with more support:
> 
> View attachment 3842313
> 
> 
> Ahh, no need to get up.. I'll show myself to the corner now!


You should hurry.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She’s lost some weight and that behind is even more


----------



## shaurin

ManilaMama said:


> I, also, think it's such an altruistic gift. No price on it.
> 
> Did you guys know that women who become surrogates need to take injections for months before implantation? They take hormones and Lupron in order to "cycle" and prepare their body. I found out because I was researching about Lupron as my doc was advising me to take it for another matter. I was shocked to find that out. These are STRONG drugs.
> 
> I once read a blog about a woman who chronicled her journey into surrogacy. She had done it many times and her blog was almost like an online diary with photos. I couldn't stop reading because I was fascinated by it. And she wrote so well. It made me cry to read about the days she gave birth and gave the baby to their "mom" (the IPs, or intended parents are very first to even catch and hold the child!). As a mother, I cannot imagine the feeling!
> 
> Link to blog is here: http://justanothersurro.blogspot.com/2013/04/babypearls-birth-story-ips-stands-for.html?m=1
> 
> Mods please delete if this is not allowed hahaha. I don't know anymore. Though it's a public blog and is still part of the discussion on what Kim's going through.
> 
> *Edited to add detail.


Yep any woman going through IVF has to take the drugs before implantation, whether they are a surrogate or not.  I got three shots a day at one point.  And then after implantation you still have to get a daily shot of progesterone in case you are pregnant even though you may not be (so it could be a pointless shot if the embryo didn't implant).  The whole thing sucks a big one.  I couldn't imagine having to hand over the baby after going through all that.  But surrogacy truly is such an amazing gift for women who cannot medically carry a baby on their own.


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> She doesn't need sweatpants. She needs something with more support:
> 
> View attachment 3842313
> 
> 
> Ahh, no need to get up.. I'll show myself to the corner now!



  I'm sooooo dead!!!  I just spewed my coffee all over my monitor!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She confirmed she's expecting a third child via surrogate last week in a Keeping Up With A Kardashians preview.

And days later, Kim Kardashian stepped out in a skintight nude dress for dinner at Toscana restaurant in Brentwood, California.

The 36-year-old star flaunted her incredible curves in the neutral dress, which featured a sheer panel on the skirt

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-skintight-nude-dress-LA.html#ixzz4uTdDBl7m


----------



## berrydiva

I like that dress. That wig is awful.


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently confirmed she and husband Kanye West are expecting her third child via surrogate.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian certainly looked in good spirits on Monday, when she was spotted rocking a casually stylish ensemble in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality star icon went braless underneath her plunging crop top to give a flash of cleavage, and swept her hair into a tight low bun - implying she had removed her famous extensions.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cleavage-shows-midriff-LA.html#ixzz4uRuiLtWJ


She looks like she went out with hair dye in her hair.


----------



## mkr

This is one of the nicest outfits she's had on in ages except it looks like she got her dress caught on Rihanna's shoes.


----------



## Bentley1

Her dress is pretty looks good on her.


----------



## dell

Holy crap I see no camel toe or nipples [emoji15]
[emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## Tivo

Kim’s face is beginning to look like that Jeffery Star man.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that dress.


----------



## ManilaMama

Tivo said:


> Kim’s face is beginning to look like that Jeffery Star man.



Different brows and shade of orange skin but I definitely see what you're saying... 




-goes back to the corner and makes breakfast-


----------



## uhpharm01

ManilaMama said:


> Different brows and shade of orange skin but I definitely see what you're saying...
> 
> View attachment 3842813
> 
> 
> -goes back to the corner and makes breakfast-



SMH.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Kim’s face is beginning to look like that Jeffery Star man.


Wow. You're right!


----------



## bag-princess

They reached way back for this shade![emoji12]


16 Pictures That Show Paris Hilton’s Shadow Over Kim Kardashian



https://tapoos.com/entertainment/16...cpc&utm_term=influencer&utm_campaign=VMPub441


----------



## myown

Yoshi1296 said:


> Honestly I just feel like they took a picture of a random pregnant woman and slapped on the headline like "LOOK HERE ITS KIMYES SURROGATE"


in the article were photos of Kim with kids, too, I actually thought they meet and Kim called the paps


----------



## Esizzle

I like the latest dress. She needs to go back to being a brunette ASAP.


----------



## myown

*Kim Kardashian Freaks Over Paparazzi Bikini Photos, Gets Real About Body Shaming (Video)*

In this new sneak peek from *Keeping Up with the Kardashians*, *Kim Kardashian* is upset about some beach photographs that leaked.

The photos are from *Kim*‘s trip to Mexico with her gal pals earlier in the year where they all were photographed in bikinis on the beach.

“Oh my god,” *Kim* said in the clip. “F*ck. I don’t get it!* I literally don’t look like this!”*

“It’s just this scrutiny that we get all the time,” *Kim *added during an interview. “We try to avoid that, so I thought, ‘Okay, I’m going on a private vacation, not posting, I’m doing all the steps to try to be as private and discreet as possible.’ And then you take pictures and if they’re not, like, ‘perfect’ people just like body shame you and criticize you.”

-justjared


----------



## berrydiva

Not that any woman should be body shamed but.....she shouldn't expect anything less with that fake butt she's walking around with on top of those lollipop legs.


----------



## Ceeyahd

All the fake behinds on display are not nice looking. Why do this to yourself. Why would it attract a man?


----------



## Aimee3

"Private and discreet" but running around on a beach with her a$$ hanging out...


----------



## mkr

She wouldn't be under so much scrutiny if she was honest about how her body got that way.


----------



## rockhollow

Can't have it both ways Kimmy - you want to be a star and have photos of you everywhere, but only photos that have be touched up to meet your idea of what you look like.
How amusing to hear her say "that doesn't even look like me!"
Uh, yes Kim that's what you look like without all the photoshopping.


----------



## Handbag1234

berrydiva said:


> I like that dress. That wig is awful.


I agree. She looks like she's off to a hen party with a mermaid theme. Put on a nice dress and some god awful wig she bought on amazon during her work lunch break the week before.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> She wouldn't be under so much scrutiny if she was honest about how her body got that way.


ITA. That and PSing all her pics. She is in total denial. I think she really thinks that she looks like her PS'd self.


----------



## Starlett309

bag-princess said:


> They reached way back for this shade![emoji12]
> 
> 
> 16 Pictures That Show Paris Hilton’s Shadow Over Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> https://tapoos.com/entertainment/16...cpc&utm_term=influencer&utm_campaign=VMPub441


This is HILARIOUS!! thank you for sharing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kimberly is delusional. I have no doubt seeing those pics is what made her get in the gym but unfortunately that ass is hopeless. She can squat and lunge her life away but that behind isn’t going to change.


----------



## mkr

I think she wears the sweatpants all the time because she's wearing spanx to make her butt  look better.  It keeps it from sagging and you can't see it through her thigh gap.  And I have seen it through her thigh gap and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I think she wears the sweatpants all the time because she's wearing spanx to make her butt  look better.  It keeps it from sagging and you can't see it through her thigh gap.  And I have seen it through her thigh gap and I'm not happy about it.



She has a thigh gap????


----------



## Sferics

I need to know the pics she is complaining about... 

The Paris-thing is funny, but if there is a grain of truth behind it, it explaines a lot of Kim´s manner.

Who could brief me with a few sentences what was the final beef between Kim and Paris? I joined the party too late...^^


----------



## DD101

mkr said:


> I think she wears the sweatpants all the time because she's wearing spanx to make her butt  look better.  It keeps it from sagging and you can't see it through her thigh gap. * And I have seen it through her thigh gap and I'm not happy about it*.



Oh this made me smile!.....I guess I'm not happy about it either!


----------



## cdtracing

What else does she expect when you PS your a$$ into another dimension, claim it's natural from all the "hard work" at the gym, call the paps everytime you set foot out your door, & post a bunch of stupid nonsense & naked pics of yourself all over social media!!  Anything to remain in the spotlight that you are quickly losing to younger wannabes & to make a buck.  You can't have it both ways.  YES!!!  Your galaxy size A$$ looks just like those pics! Next thing you know, you'll be wanting your own private international parking space!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> They reached way back for this shade![emoji12]
> 
> 
> 16 Pictures That Show Paris Hilton’s Shadow Over Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> https://tapoos.com/entertainment/16...cpc&utm_term=influencer&utm_campaign=VMPub441



I'm not a Kim 'fan', but I'm familiar enough with her story, and Paris' and Nicole's... I think Kim has far exceeded Paris' and Nicole's accomplishments in life as for popularity, self made wealth and continued success. Paris' antics have been no less embarrassing. I base this on my opinion on Kim, not the Kardashian franchise.paris was a mean girl, and I have never heard or read about Kim being that ugly to anyone. Kim is taken more seriously than Paris, and aside from her clothing choices exhibits far more class and humility as a person.


----------



## Tivo

Ceeyahd said:


> I'm not a Kim 'fan', but I'm familiar enough with her story, and Paris' and Nicole's... I think Kim has far exceeded Paris' and Nicole's accomplishments in life as for popularity, self made wealth and continued success. Paris' antics have been no less embarrassing. I base this on my opinion on Kim, not the Kardashian franchise.paris was a mean girl, and I have never heard or read about Kim being that ugly to anyone. Kim is taken more seriously than Paris, and aside from her clothing choices *exhibits far more class and humility as a person.*


----------



## White Orchid

It’s funny.   It’s all about perceptions I guess.  When I think of classy, I think of the likes of the late Audrey Hepburn.  Whilst Kim may not be rude to people (publicly at least), she does not exude class in any way, shape or form to me.


----------



## White Orchid

Sferics said:


> I need to know the pics she is complaining about...
> 
> The Paris-thing is funny, but if there is a grain of truth behind it, it explaines a lot of Kim´s manner.
> 
> Who could brief me with a few sentences what was the final beef between Kim and Paris? I joined the party too late...^^


It’s the ones of her backside that weren’t photoshopped, so we got to witness it in all its lumpy and distorted glory.

Thank the good Lord you never saw them.


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


>


that GIF is priceless lmao


----------



## Bentley1

Ceeyahd said:


> I'm not a Kim 'fan', but I'm familiar enough with her story, and Paris' and Nicole's... I think Kim has far exceeded Paris' and Nicole's accomplishments in life as for popularity, self made wealth and continued success. Paris' antics have been no less embarrassing. I base this on my opinion on Kim, not the Kardashian franchise.paris was a mean girl, and I have never heard or read about Kim being that ugly to anyone. Kim is taken more seriously than Paris, and aside from her clothing choices exhibits far more class and humility as a person.


I do agree that Paris was (and probably still is) a full blown, unapologetic mean girl. I'm glad her popularity fell flat, she really wasn't deserving of any of it and expected to ride on the coat tails of the"Hilton" name until death. She should just thank God & that grand father of hers bc on her own the woman is a vapid nothing.


----------



## mkr

Paris' grandfather donated his money and left Paris nothing. She had to go out and get a job. She's a big time DJ now and is doing well. She's actually doing something. Kim still doesn't have a real job where she actually does something real.  I think if any of the 3 has class it would be Nicole. She has matured nicely and stays out of the tabloids.


----------



## Bentley1

mkr said:


> Paris' grandfather donated his money and left Paris nothing. She had to go out and get a job. She's a big time DJ now and is doing well. She's actually doing something. Kim still doesn't have a real job where she actually does something real.  I think if any of the 3 has class it would be Nicole. She has matured nicely and stays out of the tabloids.


Wait you're telling me Paris doesn't have any family money? I don't believe that for a second. Plus she's more than benefited from having the Hilton name, whether the grandfather directly left her money or not. 
All the aside she's just a nasty person with tons of proof of her mean girl, racist behavior. 

Agree that Nicole has the most class out of the 3. Kim needs to kiss her mothers hands 100x a day, she's another nothjng if not for her mother.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Yes, Nicole has grown up and into a woman that as far as I know hasn't lost her dignity.

I agree Kim should thank her mom for pimping her out enough to pocket millions.



Tivo said:


>



Love this. It's perfect, as I know it's hard to compliment Kimmie and not elicit a reaction.


----------



## PewPew

Sferics said:


> I need to know the pics she is complaining about...



I *think* it's this set of "unairbrushed" photos of her from this Spring. For comparison, the last photo is an example of what is usually released as her "unairbrushed" photos.


----------



## PewPew

Bentley1 said:


> Wait you're telling me Paris doesn't have any family money?



This intrigued me, so I did some research. After taxes in 2007, Paris reportedly inherited $5 million US Dollars cash (instead of the $100 million each heir could have received before Grandfather Hilton's charitable donations). She already had Hilton shares, holdings, properties, as well as her income from her reality show (The Simple Life), a fragrance line, modeling/endorsements & appearances.

I didn't know much about her & there was an interesting Marie Claire feature recently. She seems to have insight into her image & work extensively oversees as a DJ and entrepreneur (fragrance & hotels). Despite the glowing title, the article doesn't seem fawning and points out some contradictions in her life and image.
http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a28768/paris-hilton-mogul-dj/


----------



## baglover1973

for the life of me i cannot understand why anyone would do that to their body....smgdh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Paris is a racist. That alone puts her on the “f!ck you forever” list.


----------



## PewPew

VickyB said:


> She has a thigh gap????



Maybe not a traditional gap, but I believe they are referring to how her enhanced bum is visible between her legs when she's walking


----------



## White Orchid

Amazing how Kim always manages to find a beach to frolic on, with not a soul in sight. How convenient.


----------



## Luv n bags

So glad to see cellulite on her booty!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

White Orchid said:


> Amazing how Kim always manages to find a beach to frolic on, with not a soul in sight. How convenient.



Most of her beach photo ops are taken in Mexico at Joe Francis’ house. It’s the only place they ‘vacation’, really.


----------



## berrydiva

tigertrixie said:


> So glad to see cellulite on her booty!


Well she injected enough fat into it so not shocking to see cellulite.


----------



## Bentley1

PewPew said:


> This intrigued me, so I did some research. After taxes in 2007, Paris reportedly inherited $5 million US Dollars cash (instead of the $100 million each heir could have received before Grandfather Hilton's charitable donations). She already had Hilton shares, holdings, properties, as well as her income from her reality show (The Simple Life), a fragrance line, modeling/endorsements & appearances.
> 
> I didn't know much about her & there was an interesting Marie Claire feature recently. She seems to have insight into her image & work extensively oversees as a DJ and entrepreneur (fragrance & hotels). Despite the glowing title, the article doesn't seem fawning and points out some contradictions in her life and image.
> http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a28768/paris-hilton-mogul-dj/


Very interesting, thanks for posting


----------



## pukasonqo

she had a cute figure, why she went and did this to herself?


----------



## bag-princess

PewPew said:


> I *think* it's this set of "unairbrushed" photos of her from this Spring. For comparison, the last photo is an example of what is usually released as her "unairbrushed" photos.
> View attachment 3846441
> View attachment 3846442
> View attachment 3846443
> View attachment 3846444





OMG!!! Just tragic!! Not the first thing you want to see at 4am!!!


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> OMG!!! Just tragic!! Not the first thing you want to see at 4am!!!



Is there ever a good time?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Is there ever a good time?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you have a good point!!


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Most of her beach photo ops are taken in Mexico at Joe Francis’ house. It’s the only place they ‘vacation’, really.



Which was so funny watching her be horrified that someone was able to take pics of her there! And she had the nerve to say she didn’t look like that!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

PewPew said:


> Maybe not a traditional gap, but I believe they are referring to how her enhanced bum is visible between her legs when she's walking
> View attachment 3846457




Looks like something growing/hanging


----------



## Sferics

PewPew said:


> I *think* it's this set of "unairbrushed" photos of her from this Spring. For comparison, the last photo is an example of what is usually released as her "unairbrushed" photos.
> View attachment 3846441
> View attachment 3846442
> View attachment 3846443
> View attachment 3846444


Thank you! Or...not?


----------



## Sferics

What do you guys think, could this bum be fixed and if why the hell would she not try to? 
Seriously, no way she likes it THAT way...


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> What do you guys think, could this bum be fixed and if why the hell would she not try to?
> Seriously, no way she likes it THAT way...




I have always wondered this! When these women add all that junk in their butts until they are too big!  K Michelle just recently said that she was going to have hers removed and she was going to have a much smaller behind so I cannot wait to see if it really happens and what the outcome will be!


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> I have always wondered this! When these women add all that junk in their butts until they are too big!  K Michelle just recently said that she was going to have hers removed and she was going to have a much smaller behind so I cannot wait to see if it really happens and what the outcome will be!


Oh this is exiting! 
When it turns out well I guess we see a lot of other...err...downsizing. Could be a chain reaction.
Perhaps it takes just 2-3 and the "trend" is there...
They could say: Of course I truely loved my big hillocked alienbum...but it was so so 2017...


----------



## VickyB

PewPew said:


> Maybe not a traditional gap, but I believe they are referring to how her enhanced bum is visible between her legs when she's walking
> View attachment 3846457


I love these un PS's pics  According to Kim , she's always had a little cellulite on one thigh


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> What do you guys think, could this bum be fixed and if why the hell would she not try to?
> Seriously, no way she likes it THAT way...


The answer to this needs to be made a sticky. Kanye likes it....either it can't be fixed because she injected it one too many times or she doesn't want it fixed because Kanye likes it...at this point she just needs to fix her thighs so it looks real.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> The answer to this needs to be made a sticky. Kanye likes it....either it can't be fixed because she injected it one too many times or she doesn't want it fixed because Kanye likes it...at this point she just needs to fix her thighs so it looks real.


Amen.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Kim Kardashian stopped by a gas station to pick up some candy wearing just a tiny black bra on Sunday night.*










Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flaunts-cleavage-sheer-bra.html#ixzz4v5nznyJG 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


So desperate. 




Meanwhile, Kanye leaving his office


----------



## AECornell

She's so transparent. No one believes she's running errands or just happens to get caught being out.


----------



## ManilaMama

"Stopped by a gas station to pick up some candy"?!?!?!?

and I'm the Queen of England!!!


----------



## berrydiva

She's such a sad woman.


----------



## Ceeyahd

YSoLovely said:


> *Kim Kardashian stopped by a gas station to pick up some candy wearing just a tiny black bra on Sunday night.*
> View attachment 3848208
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848210
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flaunts-cleavage-sheer-bra.html#ixzz4v5nznyJG
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> So desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Kanye leaving his office
> 
> View attachment 3848211



Who goes out to get candy dressed like this. When I run out on the fly to get DH something at night I'm already out of my event clothing, lounging around in whatever, I throw on sweats or jeans, hair up in a pony and no makeup. But I'm no Kardashian.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *Kim Kardashian stopped by a gas station to pick up some candy wearing just a tiny black bra on Sunday night.*
> View attachment 3848208
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848210
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flaunts-cleavage-sheer-bra.html#ixzz4v5nznyJG
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> So desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Kanye leaving his office
> 
> View attachment 3848211


 She is one pathetic woman.

Nice to see Kanye looking happy!


----------



## terebina786

Oh yes.  This is what I always wear to grab candy from a gas station


----------



## WishList986

She must hot glue those tiny bras on, I can't imagine not slipping out of that every four seconds.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, that is the kind of outfit I'd wear out to the gas station for a candy bar - NOT!

I watched the latest episode of KUWTK off my PVR last night - it's the episode where Kim can't believe the untouched photos of her in a bathing suit are out. She cries and says that just wanted a private vacations and shouldn't be photoed.
Yes, a private vacation at the famous Joe Frances house in a major tourist town in Mexico with 19 other women, who all arrived carrying (her words) designer luggage, and flashy jewelry.
She then seemed to spend the rest of her time there on her phone, surfing the net, looking for images of herself, getting more upset. Some of the other women tried to get her to come outside and enjoy the beautiful weather and the beach and to ignore the internet, but she wasn't having any of it.

We then see her on the plane home, trying to say that she really just wants to live a simpler life without all the glitz and glamour and photo ops.

I guess popping out to get a candy bar, dressed in that outfit, and just happen to have her photographer there taking photos is a mistake.
Oh Kim, can't get her stories straight!


----------



## rockhollow

Oh, and I also wanted to say that when Kim got home she had a meeting with Jonathan, to again complain about the un-edited photos. 
Jonathan looked absolutely frightening. All the work he's had done on his face made him look - it's hard to describe - wax like and unreal. That completely plastic look is hard to take on a women, but on a man is just frightening.


----------



## Bentley1

Well the question here is why she would expect us to believe that she wouldn't send one of her dozens of assistants & clinger ons, or even the body guards walking right behind her, to run in and grab the candy.
Heck I don't even run in to grab snacks, I send in my DH lol 
She's pathetic and transparent, at least go somewhere believable if you're so desperate to be "caught" in your fugly outfits.


----------



## tweegy

rockhollow said:


> yes, that is the kind of outfit I'd wear out to the gas station for a candy bar - NOT!
> 
> I watched the latest episode of KUWTK off my PVR last night - it's the episode where Kim can't believe the untouched photos of her in a bathing suit are out. She cries and says that just wanted a private vacations and shouldn't be photoed.
> Yes, a private vacation at the famous Joe Frances house in a major tourist town in Mexico with 19 other women, who all arrived carrying (her words) designer luggage, and flashy jewelry.
> She then seemed to spend the rest of her time there on her phone, surfing the net, looking for images of herself, getting more upset. Some of the other women tried to get her to come outside and enjoy the beautiful weather and the beach and to ignore the internet, but she wasn't having any of it.
> 
> We then see her on the plane home, trying to say that she really just wants to live a simpler life without all the glitz and glamour and photo ops.
> 
> I guess popping out to get a candy bar, dressed in that outfit, and just happen to have her photographer there taking photos is a mistake.
> Oh Kim, can't get her stories straight!


OK, not gonna lie - I cracked up when she walked off to her room saying she was going to untag herself from all the photos.. Like that would make them disappear..


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> Oh, and I also wanted to say that when Kim got home she had a meeting with Jonathan, to again complain about the un-edited photos.
> Jonathan looked absolutely frightening. All the work he's had done on his face made him look - it's hard to describe - wax like and unreal. That completely plastic look is hard to take on a women, but on a man is just frightening.



He looked like a young version of Christopher Walken with makeup on


----------



## tweegy

Ceeyahd said:


> He looked like a young version of Christopher Walken with makeup on


How dare you call such blasphemy on Sir Walken!!! To the corner with you lady!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Bentley1 said:


> Well the question here is why she would expect us to believe that she wouldn't send one of her dozens of assistants & clinger ons, or even the body guards walking right behind her, to run in and grab the candy.
> Heck I don't even run in to grab snacks, I send in my DH lol
> She's pathetic and transparent, at least go somewhere believable if you're so desperate to be "caught" in your fugly outfits.


Exactly what I wondered, that's what assistants are around for. Beyond the weird clothing for these candy runs or take out food runs, it makes her look sad desperate depressed excetera., I imagine someone sitting at home with nothing to do but get dressed up, like playing dress-up and going out to try to look on. It's weird very weird, she has two small children and a husband at home and this Fabulous Life. Why would she have to go out for these mundane errands at night. I don't even like going out for my DH when he decides he has a craving for something, but I do because he's worked hard all day and Into the Night.


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> How dare you call such blasphemy on Sir Walken!!! To the corner with you lady!



I know, I know. I love that man it was hard to write that.


----------



## YSoLovely

rockhollow said:


> yes, that is the kind of outfit I'd wear out to the gas station for a candy bar - NOT!
> 
> I watched the latest episode of KUWTK off my PVR last night - it's the episode where Kim can't believe the untouched photos of her in a bathing suit are out. She cries and says that just wanted a private vacations and shouldn't be photoed.
> Yes, a private vacation at the famous Joe Frances house in a major tourist town in Mexico with 19 other women, who all arrived carrying (her words) designer luggage, and flashy jewelry.
> She then seemed to spend the rest of her time there on her phone, surfing the net, looking for images of herself, getting more upset. Some of the other women tried to get her to come outside and enjoy the beautiful weather and the beach and to ignore the internet, but she wasn't having any of it.
> 
> We then see her on the plane home, trying to say that she really just wants to live a simpler life without all the glitz and glamour and photo ops.
> 
> I guess popping out to get a candy bar, dressed in that outfit, and just happen to have her photographer there taking photos is a mistake.
> Oh Kim, can't get her stories straight!




She's such a liar. IIRC, she also had a Splash photographer with her on that trip who came out with pics of his own.
Privacy my a**.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> She's such a liar. IIRC, she also had a Splash photographer with her on that trip who came out with pics of his own.
> Privacy my a**.


pun intended


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> OK, not gonna lie - I cracked up when she walked off to her room saying she was going to untag herself from all the photos.. Like that would make them disappear..



They did in her mind.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I love haribo gummy bears!!


----------



## cdtracing

YSoLovely said:


> *Kim Kardashian stopped by a gas station to pick up some candy wearing just a tiny black bra on Sunday night.*
> View attachment 3848208
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848210
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flaunts-cleavage-sheer-bra.html#ixzz4v5nznyJG
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> So desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Kanye leaving his office
> 
> View attachment 3848211



 Of course she just stopped by the gas station for candy only wearing a bra!!!  Isn't that what everyone wears on those late night convenience store runs to satisfy the gummy bear cravings???
Oh PLEAZE!!!    Desperate & thirsty!!!


----------



## mkr

Well she IS having a baby soon. Gotta feed those cravings.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I haven't read all of the comments, but decided to comment since it isn't just Kim. It's everyone of her sisters too. First I just want to be crystal clear that no one "asks" to be sexually assaulted. No One. Second every person has the right to dress as they please. Now that I have made that clear.
I noticed it escalate to an unreal level as the Kardashian sisters lost weight. Suddenly they went from being perhaps inappropriate is a word I could use, to blatantly showing a lot. My opinion- just mine,  it's too much. You have children, act like it. You don't have self respect, get some. I am sure that any woman that chose to dress like they do and didn't have a body guard would be at a higher risk. I realize rape is about power and not sex, but if you are going to go out in your bra and panties, sheer tops and no bra, and act like you are in the privacy of your own home. I feel like that would be for an average woman, taking a chance. What I can't wrap my brain around is how idk almost funny it is. Hello! You're not the first women to lose weight and want to dress in something that makes them feel good. However, could you just keep something, anything to your selves. Sometimes less is indeed more. There is no mystery here. For those of them that have a partner, WTH???? My husband would not like that- at all. I don't get it...


----------



## Irishgal

This is the 5 pound size of the Haribo Gold Bears she bought.  You literally have not lived until you reed the Amazon reviews of this product. 

Go!


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> *She must hot glue those tiny bras on*, I can't imagine not slipping out of that every four seconds.


 With Kim's desperation to look her idea of 'perfect' 24/7, I wouldn't be surprised if she does glue her too-small bras on.


----------



## Tivo

peppermintpatty said:


> I haven't read all of the comments, but decided to comment since it isn't just Kim. It's everyone of her sisters too. First I just want to be crystal clear that no one "asks" to be sexually assaulted. No One. Second every person has the right to dress as they please. Now that I have made that clear.
> I noticed it escalate to an unreal level as the Kardashian sisters lost weight. Suddenly they went from being perhaps inappropriate is a word I could use, to blatantly showing a lot. My opinion- just mine,  it's too much. You have children, act like it. You don't have self respect, get some. I am sure that any woman that chose to dress like they do and didn't have a body guard would be at a higher risk. I realize rape is about power and not sex, but if you are going to go out in your bra and panties, sheer tops and no bra, and act like you are in the privacy of your own home. I feel like that would be for an average woman, taking a chance. What I can't wrap my brain around is how idk almost funny it is. Hello! You're not the first women to lose weight and want to dress in something that makes them feel good. However, could you just keep something, anything to your selves. Sometimes less is indeed more. There is no mystery here. For those of them that have a partner, WTH???? My husband would not like that- at all. I don't get it...


I think I hear what you’re saying. Dressing like that is for attention. She wants eyes on her, and she knows being half naked will do it. Problem is, when you dress for attention you don’t get to choose the kind you attract. Both desired and undesired will come.


----------



## mkr

I don't think Kim cares what kind of attention she gets as long as she gets it.


----------



## redney

Thanks to PMK, all Kim knows to offer the world in exchange for attention and money is her boobs and butt.


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> Thanks to PMK, all Kim knows to offer the world in exchange for attention and money is her boobs and butt.


Not to defend PMK but what else does Kim have to offer of substance?


----------



## mkr

Is it possible to re-structure your lips through plastic surgery?  Kim's upper lip is looking a little more like Rihanna's.  Not to mention they're even bigger than before.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3848561
> 
> 
> This is the 5 pound size of the Haribo Gold Bears she bought.  You literally have not lived until you reed the Amazon reviews of this product.
> 
> Go!


Yes! I was just about to post the comments. Whenever I need a good laugh I read them....the most entertaining eLiterature I have ever read. lol. My favorite is the guy who took his son to the game. Pure genuine tears.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I haven't read all of the comments, but decided to comment since it isn't just Kim. It's everyone of her sisters too. First I just want to be crystal clear that no one "asks" to be sexually assaulted. No One. Second every person has the right to dress as they please. Now that I have made that clear.
> I noticed it escalate to an unreal level as the Kardashian sisters lost weight. Suddenly they went from being perhaps inappropriate is a word I could use, to blatantly showing a lot. My opinion- just mine,  it's too much. You have children, act like it. You don't have self respect, get some. I am sure that any woman that chose to dress like they do and didn't have a body guard would be at a higher risk. I realize rape is about power and not sex, but if you are going to go out in your bra and panties, sheer tops and no bra, and act like you are in the privacy of your own home. I feel like that would be for an average woman, taking a chance. What I can't wrap my brain around is how idk almost funny it is. Hello! You're not the first women to lose weight and want to dress in something that makes them feel good. However, could you just keep something, anything to your selves. Sometimes less is indeed more. There is no mystery here. For those of them that have a partner, WTH???? My husband would not like that- at all. I don't get it...


They want the level of adoration Rihanna and Beyonce receive so they attempt to mimic them in any way possible. Only problem is that Rihanna has actual style, people like her music and she does great charitable deeds while Beyonce has talent to justify her fame and gives lots of money to charity.


----------



## Storm702

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3848561
> 
> 
> This is the 5 pound size of the Haribo Gold Bears she bought.  You literally have not lived until you reed the Amazon reviews of this product.
> 
> Go!



Pretty sure I heard explosive diarrhea was a side effect of overindulgence... I’m cracking up picturing the outcome. out of Kim’s Mt. Vesuvi@$$[emoji23]


----------



## Storm702

cdtracing said:


> Of course she just stopped by the gas station for candy only wearing a bra!!!  Isn't that what everyone wears on those late night convenience store runs to satisfy the gummy bear cravings???
> Oh PLEAZE!!!    Desperate & thirsty!!!



When will she stop with them tired @$$  shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> Not to defend PMK but what else does Kim have to offer of substance?


I hear you. Nada zero zilch. PMK wants to get paid though so Ka$h Kow goes out.


----------



## cdtracing

Storm702 said:


> When will she stop with them tired @$$  shoes!!!!!!!


Haven't you heard?????  Kartrashian Plastic Hooker Shoes never go out of style!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I kinda like those plastic hooker shoes  

*walks over to her usual spot in the corner*


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I kinda like those plastic hooker shoes
> 
> *walks over to her usual spot in the corner*


 Have me a glass of champagne waiting for me.  I'm right behind you!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim truly is delusional... talking about seeing those pics of her in Mexico is giving her body dysmorphic!  Girl, you've got that already!


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Not to defend PMK but what else does Kim have to offer of substance?


YOU ARE THE BEST! LMAO


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> They want the level of adoration Rihanna and Beyonce receive so they attempt to mimic them in any way possible. Only problem is that Rihanna has actual style, people like her music and she does great charitable deeds while Beyonce has talent to justify her fame and gives lots of money to charity.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't see any comparison between the Kardashian sisters and Rihanna and Beyonce. I feel that when Rhianna and Beyonce dress more provocatively it's for a performance or the red carpet. I am talking the gummy bear run, the airport, the fro yo run, the let me show you my everything, any time,  any place, anywhere!!!! Khloe will slow down with being pregnant, maybe. Kim- well Kim will keep on being Kim. Going from no makeup and flat out ugly weird clothes a year ago, to being right back where she was before the robbery and the fear that she might be raped. Idk how you could be that afraid, but still dress like she does. Maybe I am too judgmental, I am not meaning to be. I truly don't get it???
Don't even get me started on Kourtney!!!!! She use to be the one that had some sense of being a mom, dressed somewhat causally, and didn't take it all too seriously. She's gone off the deep end! Her clothes are the least of it!!! Though they have definitely changed! She's in another country it seems more than she is with her 3 kids. More interested in being with a 24 year old. Trying to feel hot and sexy after Scott's cheating ways. WTH! Those 3 little kids are going through a divorce. They lived together as a family. Except for the littlest one, that's what Mason and P knew. Not only does that not seem to be a bleep on her radar , she leaves the on a regular basis. I want to say to her, sit your a$$ at home take care of your kids. Help them through the most difficult thing a child can go through. You knew exactly what Scott was about and had three kids with him. You're not a victim. Take care of your kids and get over yourself and your new skinny body and young boytoy!!!! Be a mom to your kids!!!!!


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> I kinda like those plastic hooker shoes
> 
> *walks over to her usual spot in the corner*


I don't hate them, but I do hate the idea of them clouding up from foot sweat!


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't see any comparison between the Kardashian sisters and Rihanna and Beyonce. I feel that when Rhianna and Beyonce dress more provocatively it's for a performance or the red carpet.


I didn't say there was a comparison....I said they want that level of adoration. All of the Kardashians copy Rihanna's style and Kim desperately wants to be Beyonce's friend.  Rihanna dresses provocatively off the red carpet and when not performing....she often wears no bra and a see-thru top....do you go to her thread often?


----------



## peppermintpatty

Mincing words here a little, but I didn't say You said there was no comparison, I said I don't see a comparison. I don't go to Rihanna thread. This is the first time I have been to Kim's thread in probably a year. So I guess I must just see more pictures of the Kardashians than of Rihanna. Maybe because there are 3 Kardashians and only 1 Rhianna???  I would agree they want that level of adoration- Kim in particular. That's not going to happen tho...


----------



## Sasha2012

With three new babies joining the family, the Kardashians need to do some serious stockpiling.

And Kim and Kourtney Kardashian got a head start on the shopping as they headed to a huge baby supply store on Monday.

Stopping by a branch of Best Buy Baby, the siblings cooed over baby items together.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-flaunt-legs-hotpants.html#ixzz4vFWMJYE7


----------



## berrydiva




----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Who goes out to get candy dressed like this.



Hookers [emoji41]


----------



## Florasun

Lounorada said:


> Nice to see Kanye looking happy!


Looks like the medication is working.


----------



## Florasun

PewPew said:


> Maybe not a traditional gap, but I believe they are referring to how her enhanced bum is visible between her legs when she's walking
> View attachment 3846457


She looks like her baby is crowning.


----------



## myown

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3848561
> 
> 
> This is the 5 pound size of the Haribo Gold Bears she bought.  You literally have not lived until you reed the Amazon reviews of this product.
> 
> Go!


I can't 
the link leads me to the german page.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Where's the Dislike button

Gosh them haystack on Kim's head


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> She looks like her baby is crowning.


 Dead!!  Come have a glass of champagne in the corner!!


----------



## LemonDrop

What a bunch of freaks !


----------



## PewPew

myown said:


> I can't
> the link leads me to the german page.



Aww, here's one of the infamous Hairbo Gummy reviews for you .


----------



## berrydiva

I think the Haribo reviews on Amazon should be required reading.


----------



## baglover1973

why would anyone in their right mind do a gummi bear cleanse? that is the real question.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> why would anyone in their right mind do a gummi bear cleanse? that is the real question.


If you've never read those reviews, I encourage you to....you will die laughing.  In the initial reviews, people didn't know that it would "cleanse" them....then after mounting reviews people didn't believe it was true so they tried the gummies....comedy.  pure real tears comedy.


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> If you've never read those reviews, I encourage you to....you will die laughing.  In the initial reviews, people didn't know that it would "cleanse" them....then after mounting reviews people didn't believe it was true so they tried the gummies....comedy.  pure real tears comedy.



guess I need to check it out! sounds miserable!!! (AND like comedy gold) Is it the 'green juice' sugarfina bears


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> guess I need to check it out! sounds miserable!!! (AND like comedy gold)


Absolutely comedy....you won't regret it


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> Absolutely comedy....you won't regret it



added to my message is it the 'green juice' sugerfina bears?


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> Absolutely comedy....you won't regret it



LOL! found it! got some reading to do!


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I think the Haribo reviews on Amazon should be required reading.



Seriously! They are genius and can brighten up your day [emoji23]


----------



## Bentley1

Wow still talking about the gummy bears days later, this thread really is dead in the water. Lol


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> Wow still talking about the gummy bears days later, this thread really is dead in the water. Lol


Yes, even with 3 baby K's on the way there is no movement. The end is near.


----------



## cdtracing

Bentley1 said:


> Wow still talking about the gummy bears days later, this thread really is dead in the water. Lol


Gummy Bears are more interesting!


----------



## Bentley1

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, even with 3 baby K's on the way there is no movement. The end is near.


God willing


----------



## Handbag1234

I just laughed until I cried reading the reviews. Brilliant, 


berrydiva said:


> If you've never read those reviews, I encourage you to....you will die laughing.  In the initial reviews, people didn't know that it would "cleanse" them....then after mounting reviews people didn't believe it was true so they tried the gummies....comedy.  pure real tears comedy.


----------



## tweegy

PewPew said:


> Aww, here's one of the infamous Hairbo Gummy reviews for you .
> 
> View attachment 3850830



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ‘I felt violated’ I’m dead!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Add me it that.  That preview was one of the best reads I’ve had in a while lol.


----------



## cdtracing

I had forgotten how hysterically funny those reviews are until I read them again. I laughed to the point of almost peeing myself!


----------



## Esizzle

https://www.buzzfeed.com/michaelrus...st-insane-thin?utm_term=.haOGGDVrq#.bnDZZq0AN

Buzzfeed made a list of some of the best reviews. I laugh everytime!


----------



## LemonDrop

Well what did you all think Kim was getting the gummies for?

She’s on a 3day gummie cleanse.


----------



## LavenderIce

One of my sweetest coworkers brought us mini bags of the Haribu gummy bears for Halloween one year.  Does this mean she secretly hates us?


----------



## gazoo

Anyone here had that um, leakage issue with the gummy bears? It's a favorite in my household and no one has ever gotten the runs from them. Then again, we don't eat pounds of them at a time...


----------



## Handbag1234

I think the gummy bears deserve their own thread!


----------



## Ceeyahd

LavenderIce said:


> One of my sweetest coworkers brought us mini bags of the Haribu gummy bears for Halloween one year.  Does this mean she secretly hates us?



Nope. She probably has no clue that this can happen, I didn't until I read this thread. We don't eat them by bags full, but we have them on occasion and we haven't ever experienced this reaction. Now, if someone brought us a huge bag I'd wonder about the intention, but not a mini bag.


----------



## nastasja

LavenderIce said:


> One of my sweetest coworkers brought us mini bags of the Haribu gummy bears for Halloween one year.  Does this mean she secretly hates us?





gazoo said:


> Anyone here had that um, leakage issue with the gummy bears? It's a favorite in my household and no one has ever gotten the runs from them. Then again, we don't eat pounds of them at a time...



Apparently, it’s only the sugar free version if the Haribo gummies (and I guess you can’t even buy them anymore). They contain a sugar substitute called Lycasin, that the body can’t absorb, and that’s why it causes a laxative effect.


----------



## gazoo

killerlife said:


> Apparently, it’s only the sugar free version if the Haribo gummies (and I guess you can’t even buy them anymore). They contain a sugar substitute called Lycasin, that the body can’t absorb, and that’s why it causes a laxative effect.



That's interesting. Xylitol has the same effect. Due to being diabetic, my mom has switched to Xylitol when she bakes, and now the entire family is terrified of eating her baked goods, and also offending her.   ( It does promote miraculous weight loss, although you can't leave the house for a couple of days.  )


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh, got it. 

Thanks to those who shared the funny reviews!  [emoji23]


----------



## TC1

I saw Kim on the One Voice telethon last night. She looked ridiculous with her overdrawn lips sitting there pretending to answer phones.


----------



## WishList986

TC1 said:


> I saw Kim on the One Voice telethon last night. She looked ridiculous with her overdrawn lips sitting there pretending to answer phones.


It seemed like such an odd thing for her to go to. She seems very quiet and meek these days, I was surprised to see her there.


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> It seemed like such an odd thing for her to go to. She seems very quiet and meek these days, I was surprised to see her there.


It got her on TV and in the tabloids which is attention.  She was glad not to have to hang out back by the dumpster.


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> It got her on TV and in the tabloids which is attention.  She was glad not to have to hang out back by the dumpster.



Just when you get used to dumpster shots she changes up the scenery!


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> It got her on TV and in the tabloids which is attention. * She was glad not to have to hang out back by the dumpster*.


----------



## cdtracing

gazoo said:


> That's interesting. Xylitol has the same effect. Due to being diabetic, my mom has switched to Xylitol when she bakes, and now the entire family is terrified of eating her baked goods, and also offending her.   ( It does promote miraculous weight loss, although you can't leave the house for a couple of days.  )



 My mom did that when my dad was diagnosed diabetic.  Didn't want to offend her by not eating the things she baked but had to eat in very small portions or else we'd be stuck in the bathroom the next day.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> It got her on TV and in the tabloids which is attention.  She was glad not to have to hang out back by the dumpster.


 And we were just getting use to the dumpster shots.


----------



## gazoo

cdtracing said:


> My mom did that when my dad was diagnosed diabetic.  Didn't want to offend her by not eating the things she baked but had to eat is very small portions or else we'd be stuck in the bathroom the next day.



My husband lost 7 pounds after the first round of food from my mom. I'm still laughing about it, although I did feel sorry for him. Thankfully google enlightened me of the likely cause, and we've since managed to only sample very small quantities and keep her happy. 

Gotta make sure to keep the pets away too as it's lethal to dogs. Sadly, I know 2 people that have lost their dogs to accidentally ingested Xylitol baked goods.


----------



## Esizzle

I recently spent $$$ to buy a premade 3 day cleanse. Next time I’m just going to invest a few bucks in the sugar free haribo


----------



## Sasha2012

She works hard to get her fantastic figure.

And Kim Kardashian put her signature curves on display while touching down in a new city.

The 36-year-old reality star was spotted out and about in San Francisco alongside her sisters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igure-skintight-turtleneck.html#ixzz4vbhI3gBC


----------



## Bentley1

Circus is in town


----------



## Lounorada

They look ridiculous.
I bet passers-by get a great laugh from the sight of them... I know I would if I saw them coming towards me, dressed like a bunch of desperate fools.


----------



## cdtracing

Kourtney looks like she's wearing pajamas!!  They all look desperate for attention.  I guess the continuing Weinstein story is stealing their spotlight!!


----------



## pukasonqo

first time i read that getting PSed is hard work


----------



## pukasonqo

cdtracing said:


> Kourtney looks like she's wearing pajamas!!  They all look desperate for attention.  I guess the continuing Weinstein story is stealing their spotlight!!



on the other hand, that bodyguard....


----------



## White Orchid

I can’t quite decide who looks more foolish - Kourtney or Kim


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian modeled a slinky pair of sheer black thigh-high stockings while stepping out in San Francisco Friday evening.

The 36-year-old reality TV icon showed off her knockout legs in a teeny-tiny black blazer dress, letting her platinum blonde hair fall over her shoulders.

She was joined by her cleavage-baring elder sister Kourtney Kardashian and their younger sister Khloe Kardashian, who is rumored to be pregnant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-thigh-high-stockings-SF.html#ixzz4vbjE6Oss


----------



## dell

Sasha2012 said:


> She works hard to get her fantastic figure.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian put her signature curves on display while touching down in a new city.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star was spotted out and about in San Francisco alongside her sisters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igure-skintight-turtleneck.html#ixzz4vbhI3gBC



What is Kourt taking a pic of?? [emoji15][emoji23]


----------



## TC1

dell said:


> What is Kourt taking a pic of?? [emoji15][emoji23]


I'll hazard a guess and say HERSELF.


----------



## Sasha2012

They went on a private midnight tour of Alcatraz penitentiary.


















via Daily Mail


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


----------



## pink1

Where are they?  Is it freezing cold (in that last picture)?  It is still SO hot and humid in NC...I am sweating looking at those pictures.


----------



## Esizzle

pink1 said:


> Where are they?  Is it freezing cold (in that last picture)?  It is still SO hot and humid in NC...I am sweating looking at those pictures.


Alcatraz so San Francisco. They are a tad bit overdressed. HAHAHA


----------



## Esizzle

Kim's outfit at the alcatraz tour is all 'WTF'. She looks like a bum


----------



## mkr

I see Kim is sporting the homeless look.


----------



## Esizzle

mkr said:


> I see Kim is sporting the homeless look.


Looks like Kanye's latest line.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I see Kim is sporting the homeless look.





Esizzle said:


> Looks like Kanye's latest line.



I just spit out my wine!!!  That's alcohol abuse!!!  I'm so dead!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> She works hard to get her fantastic figure.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian put her signature curves on display while touching down in a new city.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star was spotted out and about in San Francisco alongside her sisters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igure-skintight-turtleneck.html#ixzz4vbhI3gBC



Is the bag that Kim's carrying from Paco Rabanne? I've been eyeing their bags recently and I would love to get one. I like it a lot. 

Also the bodyguard in the last pic is HUGE lol


----------



## Bentley1

Leaving their kids behind once again to go on these pointless trips


----------



## Esizzle

I know Kourtney is always away these days. At this point Scott looks like the parent of the year. And that is saying a lot


----------



## redney

Bentley1 said:


> Leaving their kids behind once again to go on these pointless trips


Filming, everything for the show.


----------



## TC1

I can hear them now on the tour "oh my god..this place is like, so creepy"


----------



## mkr

Bentley1 said:


> Leaving their kids behind once again to go on these pointless trips


I find comfort in the fact that the children are home safe with the nannies.  They're getting some much needed attention.


----------



## bag-princess

I don’t know why I torture myself watching this show!!! Grown a$$ women who can’t carry on a conversation without adding the word “like” every 3 or fourth word! [emoji35] grates my last good nerve!


----------



## terebina786

San Fran is pretty cold at night.  I was there in July and I was freezing in the evening... I regretted not bringing jeans or pants with me. 

Regardless, they all looks ridiculous.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> San Fran is pretty cold at night.  I was there in July and I was freezing in the evening... I regretted not bringing jeans or pants with me.
> 
> Regardless, they all looks ridiculous.




Is that where Khloe and Kris were at the wine tasting? I couldn’t figure out why she had on that long coat and yet it was hanging off her! 
She always does it though.


----------



## pixiejenna

gazoo said:


> That's interesting. Xylitol has the same effect. Due to being diabetic, my mom has switched to Xylitol when she bakes, and now the entire family is terrified of eating her baked goods, and also offending her.   ( It does promote miraculous weight loss, although you can't leave the house for a couple of days.  )





cdtracing said:


> [emoji38] My mom did that when my dad was diagnosed diabetic.  Didn't want to offend her by not eating the things she baked but had to eat in very small portions or else we'd be stuck in the bathroom the next day.


Have they tried swerve? It's a great sugar alternative erythritol. So no worries about blood sugar spikes and no upset tummies. And safe if pets ingest although I wouldn't recommend it but as we kn ow pets will eat what they want even if it can kill them. I eat keto and this is what I use to bake.


----------



## Bentley1

mkr said:


> I find comfort in the fact that the children are home safe with the nannies.  They're getting some much needed attention.


The kids are home where they should be, and their parents should be there as well. Not running around traveling 9 months out of the year.


----------



## mkr

Bentley1 said:


> The kids are home where they should be, and their parents should be there as well. Not running around traveling 9 months out of the year.



I agree. but these are the Kardashians we’re talking about.   They’re not spending quality time with their children.


----------



## berrydiva

pink1 said:


> Where are they?  Is it freezing cold (in that last picture)?  It is still SO hot and humid in NC...I am sweating looking at those pictures.





Esizzle said:


> Alcatraz so San Francisco. They are a tad bit overdressed. HAHAHA


San Fran dropped down to the low 50s the past few nights, Alcatraz is on an island so it's going to be colder and there's no heat in there. Other people behind them have on coats as well.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Leaving their kids behind once again to go on these pointless trips





mkr said:


> I find comfort in the fact that the children are home safe with the nannies.  They're getting some much needed attention.


I don't know if anyone has checked their snaps, IG or Twitter but the kids might actually be with them before jumping to the assumption they're not with them.


----------



## Handbag1234

White Orchid said:


> I can’t quite decide who looks more foolish - Kourtney or Kim


kourtney looks like an extra from a star wars film.


----------



## Kidclarke

killerlife said:


> Apparently, it’s only the sugar free version if the Haribo gummies (and I guess you can’t even buy them anymore). They contain a sugar substitute called Lycasin, that the body can’t absorb, and that’s why it causes a laxative effect.


Same thing with some sugar free cough drops. I had the pleasure of having a terrible cough in my public speaking class so I took a bunch of sugar free cough drops, one after the other to stop coughing during people's speeches and my own. I had to fly out of the classroom at least 8 times to the bathroom unfortunately.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> San Fran dropped down to the low 50s the past few nights, Alcatraz is on an island so it's going to be colder and there's no heat in there. Other people behind them have on coats as well.


I know I know. San Fran is always freezing cold for me. I meant to say their outfits are very "extra" while visiting a famous prison.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> I don't know if anyone has checked their snaps, IG or Twitter but the kids might actually be with them before jumping to the assumption they're not with them.


Guilty as charged. I'm proud to say I have never in my life checked these people's snaps, IGs or any other social media accounts. My knowledge of them begins and ends here, & I'm here for all the fun commentary.  
I just assumed the kids would be in some of the pics posted here since they love to drag them around the cameras if they happened to be there.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Guilty as charged. I'm proud to say I have never in my life checked these people's snaps, IGs or any other social media accounts. My knowledge of them begins and ends here, & I'm here for all the fun commentary.
> I just assumed the kids would be in some of the pics posted here since they love to drag them around the cameras if they happened to be there.


Totally understand....I try my best to avoid them outside of here. I think they use the kids for photo ops when it suits them...in the Kourtney thread, it looks like their kids might be with Scott.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> I know I know. San Fran is always freezing cold for me. I meant to say their outfits are very "extra" while visiting a famous prison.


Coats, sneakers and sweats are extra?


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Coats, sneakers and sweats are extra?


Nevermind.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim is carrying that A-Wang x Judith Leiber  bankroll clutch I’ve been gagging over. 

She needs to let that blonde go.


----------



## Sasha2012

She took her children North and Saint to an LA area pumpkin patch on Tuesday.

And one day later, Kim Kardashian stepped out in Van Nuys without her kids for a bit of filming for her hit reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

The 36-year-old star flaunted her hourglass figure in chocolate colored leggings with a matching tank top for shopping in the LA area neighborhood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hourglass-figure-leggings.html#ixzz4vujMlCJt


----------



## White Orchid

Wigs moult?


----------



## Esizzle

Camel toe out of control


----------



## ManilaMama

She could be auditioning for a part in a Sia music video with that wig.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm all for trying things and having fun with your look but that wig is tragic.  It looks a mess.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ever since Yeaz put himself in charge of her image tragic is her official look.


----------



## baglover1973

she should just go home and feel sorry for herself and have body dismorphia (if she really does that is sad but I don't believe her)...sorry that's harsh but i don't believe a word that comes out of this tools mouth.


----------



## dell

Why can’t people with loads of money buy shoes that freakin fit them?!?!?!


----------



## White Orchid

dell said:


> Why can’t people with loads of money buy shoes that freakin fit them?!?!?!


I think it’s the weight of her a$$ that’s putting pressure on her feet, making her tilt forward, thus pushing her feet forward and protrude.

Did I just defend her?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has insisted she 'no longer cares about materialistic things', after being subjected to a terrifying robbery in Paris last year.

And insisting the ordeal has changed her outlook on life, Kim Kardashian appears to have turned her attentions away from her usually lavish lifestyle and was spotted taking her daughter North West, four, to deliver food to the homeless.

Cutting a casual figure, the reality star, 36, was noticeably more dressed down than usual, opting for a very minimalist look while embarking on the good deed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orth-deliver-food-homeless.html#ixzz4vwgkQooE


----------



## YSoLovely

Those sneakers are Fugly, with a capital F!


----------



## Shelbyrana

This is such an ugly outfit! And those shoes... WTF Kim


----------



## Lounorada

Nice to see North in an age appropriate, child friendly outfit.

Kim looks her usual pretentious, try-hard self.


----------



## dell

White Orchid said:


> I think it’s the weight of her a$$ that’s putting pressure on her feet, making her tilt forward, thus pushing her feet forward and protrude.
> 
> Did I just defend her?



[emoji15] [emoji848] [emoji23] it makes me crazy to see toes hanging off the ends of shoes.... her big toe is on the concrete in one of those pics.


----------



## berrydiva

North looks like a kid for once.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG now this B is trying to Angelina us? Please if you don't get photographed it's not worth doing. If you really wanted to do some real charity let your photographers have a few days off!


----------



## VickyB

OMG. They ate at 2 places I go to all the time.
The outfits are hysterical.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She has insisted she 'no longer cares about materialistic things', after being subjected to a terrifying robbery in Paris last year.
> 
> And insisting the ordeal has changed her outlook on life, Kim Kardashian appears to have turned her attentions away from her usually lavish lifestyle and was spotted taking her daughter North West, four, to deliver food to the homeless.
> 
> Cutting a casual figure, the reality star, 36, was noticeably more dressed down than usual, opting for a very minimalist look while embarking on the good deed.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orth-deliver-food-homeless.html#ixzz4vwgkQooE


In the third pic it looks like they are waiting at a bus stop


----------



## VickyB

dell said:


> [emoji15] [emoji848] [emoji23] it makes me crazy to see toes hanging off the ends of shoes.... her big toe is on the concrete in one of those pics.


Me too!!! Drives me nuts!!!


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> OMG now this B is trying to Angelina us? Please if you don't get photographed it's not worth doing. If you really wanted to do some real charity let your photographers have a few days off!





She ain’t fooling nobody but her little teenybopper followers! Well.....and those who have the mentality of one! [emoji41][emoji23]


----------



## rockhollow

Good for her doing something charitable, but as mentioned - why does she have to take her photo crew with her to film, I suppose we'll see this on KUWTK.

I like her in leggings as opposed to sweat pants, but leggings with a short top like that should be reserved for the gym or yoga studio, not paired with high heels for an outing - ill fitting high heels at that.
And her wig looks terrible in those pictures - looks like she put it on herself and didn't get it placed right on her head. Again my complaint is this woman has all the resources in the world at her fingertips, but goes out looking like a hot mess.

For someone who says she has all these body issues, hire and listen to someone who will dress you to suit your body!


----------



## Laila619

She needs to stop trying to make that scraggly blonde wig work! It's so obvious she is meant to be a brunette.


----------



## kittenslingerie

The body that most of the pf used to argue over and covet. OMG she's so freakin average.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Those sweatpants are depressing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian can be a shrewd business woman with her KKW Beauty line and upcoming fragrance launch as well as her continued success with Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

But the 36-year-old blonde beauty can also be a cool mommy who lets her hair down as she illustrated on Tuesday when she took her daughter North, aged four, and son Saint, aged one, to a pumpkin patch in Westlake Village, California, which is near her hometown of Calabasas.

The cover girl looked alluring in her skintight black outfit with beige pointy boots. Noticeably absent was her husband Kanye West.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-North-Saint-pumpkin-patch.html#ixzz4w1Vd9xCJ


----------



## VickyB

The PS is uber on this pics.  Wow. She looks superimposed on the backgrounds.


----------



## pixiejenna

She almost looks like Heidi montag in the last pic[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## zen1965

The kids are getting so big. They are both beautiful.


----------



## mkr

Nice to see them at a childrens activity.


----------



## Tivo

Face tight as a drum...hands looking old.


----------



## Irishgal

She looks ridiculous to be at a pumpkin patch. Reminds me of the try too hard tourists I see walking around the little beach shops in Laguna Beach- most people dressed for fun and comfort but there are always a few females staggering about in 4” heels looking so silly.


----------



## berrydiva

North and Saint are cuties.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Irishgal said:


> She looks ridiculous to be at a pumpkin patch. Reminds me of the try too hard tourists I see walking around the little beach shops in Laguna Beach- most people dressed for fun and comfort but there are always a few females staggering about in 4” heels looking so silly.



I agree, but it’s nice seeing her kids get to play for once.


----------



## WishList986

It's nice to see her and the kids doing things together. The kids look so cute and comfy.


----------



## cdtracing

It's nice to see the kids doing fun kids things & it's really nice to see North dressed in age appropriate children's attire.  Wow...twice in a row!!


----------



## dell

Tivo said:


> Face tight as a drum...hands looking old.



I’ve noticed my hands starting to look like that [emoji22]
Sucks to age...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They made beautiful children.


----------



## cdtracing

Just saw where Kartrashian West car broken into.  Don't these people have garages to put their cars into & aren't their properties gated with security on site??  And OMG....this happened a year after the life changing Paris Robbery!! 
https://www.elitedaily.com/p/theft-...luded-vandalizing-cars-a-stolen-phone-2962968


----------



## cdtracing

dell said:


> I’ve noticed my hands starting to look like that [emoji22]
> Sucks to age...


Just wait til the 60's hit...  I wish my hands looked like her's at my age.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Just wait til the 60's hit...  I wish my hands looked like her's at my age.



Did you ever look at them when using restroom hand dryers?  It’s not pretty.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Did you ever look at them when using restroom hand dryers?  It’s not pretty.


  Yes!!!  Mine take on an alien life of their own with those hand dryers!!!  Crepey skin is the curse of getting old.


----------



## Bentley1

Does anyone know which pumpkin patch they're at in Westlake Village? 
Tried to look it up but coundnt find one In that area? I know Underwood is close by in Moorpark, but they're not at Underwood.


----------



## mkr

Bentley1 said:


> Does anyone know which pumpkin patch they're at in Westlake Village?
> Tried to look it up but coundnt find one In that area? I know Underwood is close by in Moorpark, but they're not at Underwood.



For all we know this is on set since it’s for the show. It could all be fake or in her back yard.


----------



## Bentley1

mkr said:


> For all we know this is on set since it’s for the show. It could all be fake or in her back yard.



lol that's true


----------



## dell

cdtracing said:


> Just wait til the 60's hit...  I wish my hands looked like her's at my age.



I’m sure you still look amazing! 

The hands and the little cleavage wrinkle are the first signs [emoji24]


----------



## cdtracing

dell said:


> I’m sure you still look amazing!
> 
> The hands and the little cleavage wrinkle are the first signs [emoji24]



Well....I haven't had all the work she's had done, that's for sure!!!  My azz & my boobs are all natural & so is my face other than a little botox now & then in the 111's between my eyes.   I take better care of my skin now but spent decades in the sun in my early years growing up in the Deep  South.  Some damage just can't be undone.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> For all we know this is on set since it’s for the show. It could all be fake or in her back yard.


Fake??? The Kardashians???


----------



## VickyB

Wrong thread post.


----------



## White Orchid

Her smile is so ugly now.  I just watched her wedding to Kris last night on free-to-air and she really was pretty back then, as too was her smile.


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Her smile is so ugly now.  I just watched her wedding to Kris last night on free-to-air and she really was pretty back then, as too was her smile.




Well, damn. And to think we used to accuse her of looking too plastic _then_... 
And look at her wearing colors and accessoirizing


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> Well, damn. And to think we used to accuse her of looking too plastic _then_...
> And look at her wearing colors and accessoirizing


Not to mention, she actually looked *really* happy with him, giggling and frolicking in the ocean.  She genuinely looked happy with Kris.  I still don’t get why it didn’t last, but then I’m new to watching Keeping up with Ks.  It’s interesting to see some of the things Rob has said to her/accused her of too.  As in, what their Dad would say about her...*very* interesting.  Kinda feel for Rob watching it all.

But yeah she looked so pretty back then - her butt even looked a bit smaller.  So different from now, and yet only 6 years ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Awww and she has baby hair....  everything before Kanye was good. Now, it’s just a mess from wig to toe


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> Awww and she has baby hair....  everything before Kanye was good. *Now, it’s just a mess from wig to toe*


----------



## lanasyogamama

I didn’t think she looked that happy with Kris, to me it seemed like she was just hell-bent on getting married to a basketball player. The one I think she really really adored was Reggie.


----------



## terebina786

The reason it didn’t last with Kris is because he told her like it is and didn’t put up with her sh*t.


----------



## mkr

And he wasn’t into all the drama and paps and attention and vanity and I think he wanted her to live where he played ball so they were like oh hail no.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> I didn’t think she looked that happy with Kris, to me it seemed like she was just hell-bent on getting married to a basketball player. *The one I think she really really adored was Reggie.*


This!  when she was with Reggie she was "Kim Kardashian", she seemed relaxed and at ease (until he cheated), but overall I think Reggie was the one.  with Kris, she looked better but the smiles and affection seemed forced, hell she didn't even want to take his last name, but could wait to add "West"...


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> And he wasn’t into all the drama and paps and attention and vanity and I think he wanted her to live where he played ball so they were like oh hail no.


She was being so unreasonable with that issue.  Everything doesn't revolve around being in LA/Calabasas.  Look at all the other wives that up and move with their men, like you do in a marriage.


----------



## Flatsy

terebina786 said:


> The reason it didn’t last with Kris is because he told her like it is and didn’t put up with her sh*t.


Kris was a tool.  And to stick out among the Kardashians as a tool means you are a mega-tool.

I may think the Kardashians are ****, but I'm not going to marry one of them and then treat them like ****.  He shouldn't have married someone he didn't like (and vice versa as far as Kim is concerned) but both of them got caught up in acting out that fairytale wedding spectacle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still have a soft spot for Hump, especially after the Dubai renactment


----------



## mkr

The what?


----------



## Cocoabean

dell said:


> I’ve noticed my hands starting to look like that [emoji22]
> Sucks to age...



IKR? I look down and see my mom’s hands. Really freaky!


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> I still have a soft spot for Hump, especially after the Dubai renactment


Spill woman!


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> Spill woman!


Kim and kris allegedly filmed scenes in Dubai discussing her not being happy married to hump. But, it was really filmed in a studio in LA.


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> I still have a soft spot for Hump, especially after the Dubai renactment



That and when he threw Kim in the ocean and she lost her 75K earring!


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> I didn’t think she looked that happy with Kris, to me it seemed like she was just hell-bent on getting married to a basketball player. The one I think she really really adored was Reggie.


I guess it’s a matter of perception but to me she looked positively giddy around him.  But like I said, I never got the chance to watch the show and this week, it was screened 3 nights in a row!!! 

But yeah, she looked very happy with him, even when he washed off all her makeup in Bora Bora after they’d been for a swim, and I will, begrudgingly, concede she looked good (and you know how much I detest this woman lol).

I must admit though, I did notice a few little cracks, for want of a better word, like the issue of having his dogs in their bed (there’s no grey area here IMO - you either are for or against it), him wanting her to move to his state, settle down, raise a family et cetera.  I kinda laughed when he dissed her re her being a nothing a few years ago and selling clothes in a store. Ouch, lol. I have to say, watching all 3 episodes leading up to her wedding kinda made me love him even more.  He really didn’t hold back when it came to telling her a few home truths, so yeah, team Kris, lol


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3858599
> 
> Kim and kris allegedly filmed scenes in Dubai discussing her not being happy married to hump. But, it was really filmed in a studio in LA.


Gotcha!  Forgot all about that one!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> That and when he threw Kim in the ocean and she lost her 75K earring!


I actually fell asleep when that moment happened.  Damn, it would’ve been funny lol.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> This!  when she was with Reggie she was "Kim Kardashian", she seemed relaxed and at ease (until he cheated), but overall I think Reggie was the one.  with Kris, she looked better but the smiles and affection seemed forced, hell she didn't even want to take his last name, but could wait to add "West"...


But on the episode I watched, she did appear to be close to changing her name till Satan stepped in.  But hell, you can’t trust this show, so perhaps that too was scripted (her thinking of becoming Mrs Humphries).


----------



## WishList986

Ah yes, one of my all-time favorite K moments!


----------



## White Orchid

One thing that makes me laugh though, every time you’d see Kourtney comment, for example, even when talking about being happy about Kim’s upcoming wedding, she was positively expressionless!

As in, “I’m so happy for Kim”  *dead face* lol.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Her smile is so ugly now.  I just watched her wedding to Kris last night on free-to-air and she really was pretty back then, as too was her smile.


I agree. She looked the best here because she still had some of her God given face. She is so unattractive now.


----------



## dell

mkr said:


> That and when he threw Kim in the ocean and she lost her 75K earring!



My earrings are 2ct total weight and they have screw backs... how does one lose a $75,000 earring?? I think it was bull [emoji90]


----------



## VickyB

WishList986 said:


> Ah yes, one of my all-time favorite K moments!


ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> She was being so unreasonable with that issue.  Everything doesn't revolve around being in LA/Calabasas.  Look at all the other wives that up and move with their men, like you do in a marriage.


Seems that even Khloger makes a big effort to be with her guys as much as she can.


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> Seems that even Khloger makes a big effort to be with her guys as much as she can.



 That’s because Khloe finally got a man and she’s afraid to leave for minute cuz he might lock her out.


----------



## Esizzle

White Orchid said:


> One thing that makes me laugh though, every time you’d see Kourtney comment, for example, even when talking about being happy about Kim’s upcoming wedding, she was positively expressionless!
> 
> As in, “I’m so happy for Kim”  *dead face* lol.


Kourtney and her constant expressionless RBF are my forever fave


----------



## Klaybaby11

Esizzle said:


> Her butt looks ridiculous as always. North and Saint are so cute. Kanye is gaining weight.


He has gotten huge!!! I wonder what his reaction would be if Kim gained that much weight


----------



## cdtracing

dell said:


> My earrings are 2ct total weight and they have screw backs... how does one lose a $75,000 earring?? I think it was bull [emoji90]


Right!?  My diamond studs are screw backs as well but I don't wear them on the beach!!  $75,000 earrings are not for wearing on the beach!!  JMO


----------



## terebina786

I’m careless... I wear my diamond studs and my wedding rings at the beach lol.  I have yet to lose either but if my wet hair got caught in my earring and I pull it out, I can see my how my earrings would get lost.


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> My earrings are 2ct total weight and they have screw backs... how does one lose a $75,000 earring?? I think it was bull [emoji90]


I thought it was found out it was a fake diamond and all for the show. I could be totally wrong and just manifested my thoughts on that scene as reality.  Lol


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> I thought it was found out it was a fake diamond and all for the show. I could be totally wrong and just manifested my thoughts on that scene as reality.  Lol



I don't know.  It wouldn't surprise me if it was fake for the show.   I do have a pair of CZ studs set in silver that I will wear to the beach so if I lose one, it wouldn't be an issue to replace it.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I thought it was found out it was a fake diamond and all for the show. I could be totally wrong and just manifested my thoughts on that scene as reality.  Lol




I do recall that being the case!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

[QUOTE="terebina786, post: 31771744, member: 174312"*]I’m careless... I wear my diamond studs and my wedding rings at the beach lol.  *I have yet to lose either but if my wet hair got caught in my earring and I pull it out, I can see my how my earrings would get lost.[/QUOTE]

Same. I was building sandcastles over the summer with while wearing my wedding ring and a few other rings. If I ever lost something I could only be mad at myself. I know the risk and do it anyway because cute. It’s all about being cute


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> I don't know.  It wouldn't surprise me if it was fake for the show.   I do have a pair of CZ studs set in silver that I will wear to the beach so if I lose one, it wouldn't be an issue to replace it.


Same here...I wear throw away jewelry to the beach/pool. Especially when I travel out the country.



bag-princess said:


> I do recall that being the case!!


They're so sad...just such a silly thing to lie about


----------



## mkr

What’s really crazy is that they found the earring. In the ocean.  Of course it’s easy to find and  earring in the ocean if you’re a Kardashian.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WishList986 said:


> Ah yes, one of my all-time favorite K moments!



I remember watching that episode? I don't recall WHO threw / tossed her in the water? ( I think one her BF's or one of her many Husband's did?) But from what I remember, didn't Rob find the earring minus the back clasp?  Because K also stated when it was found it was missing the clasp / clip? Sorry, when you get to my age you tend to forget certain inconsequential things!


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> I thought it was found out it was a fake diamond and all for the show. I could be totally wrong and just manifested my thoughts on that scene as reality.  Lol



If that scene was fake than Kim is a better actress than we think. Her reaction seemed totally real IMO.


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> [QUOTE="terebina786, post: 31771744, member: 174312"*]I’m careless... I wear my diamond studs and my wedding rings at the beach lol.  *I have yet to lose either but if my wet hair got caught in my earring and I pull it out, I can see my how my earrings would get lost.



Same. I was building sandcastles over the summer with while wearing my wedding ring and a few other rings. If I ever lost something I could only be mad at myself. I know the risk and do it anyway because cute. It’s all about being cute [/QUOTE]

I'm so paranoid that i don't even bring my engagement ring with me when i travel. I leave it at home with my parents. It's just not worth it, people get robbed/pick-pocketed all the time when travelling and i'm not taking that risk. I wanted to wear my ring to Spain this summer so badly but i resisted. It's nice to not have that extra worry/stress.


----------



## mkr

Isn’t it kind of hard to lose a ring?  It’s pretty snug on your finger.


----------



## dell

cdtracing said:


> Right!?  My diamond studs are screw backs as well but I don't wear them on the beach!!  $75,000 earrings are not for wearing on the beach!!  JMO



I don’t take mine out unless they need to be cleaned. I’ve worn them for about 10 years now. Every single day! No matter where I go, with the exception of the many mri’s I’ve had over the last few years. When I see myself in the mirror without them I feel like I look weird lol


----------



## WishList986

Currently watching this week's KUWTK episode, don't drag me I just needed a laugh tonight!
Kim was talking to Khloe about how she wanted to give her a wardrobe makeover, I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> If that scene was fake than Kim is a better actress than we think. Her reaction seemed totally real IMO.


I personally didn't understand how her earrings didn't have a screw back... I don't believe that scene at all.  I obviously haven't seen all diamond earrings but usually they'll have a screw back yo avoid just that issue.


----------



## tweegy

I'm surprised you guys aren't talking about the guy that broke into her car....

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/kim-kardashian-and-kanye-wests-cars-burglarized/


----------



## mkr

Beefing up security sure paid off...


----------



## Cocolo

DC-Cutie said:


> I still have a soft spot for Hump, especially after the Dubai renactment





mkr said:


> That and when he threw Kim in the ocean and she lost her 75K earring!



I am still team Hump.  You know, the big dope thought he was really getting a marriage.  He thought how it was happening was Kray Kray, but thought afterwards, life would settle down in to normal married life.  Or at least married life.
I felt so bad for him when she yelled at him over a toe nail, and said there wasn't room for a single suitcase of his things.  Poor big stupid ball playing dope.


----------



## Cocolo

tweegy said:


> I'm surprised you guys aren't talking about the guy that broke into her car....
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/kim-kardashian-and-kanye-wests-cars-burglarized/



More suprising....wasn't that the home they bought for 10 Mill, ripped up and never finished?  Didn't they move into the mega gazillion dollar manse behind Kris, and across from Kim or Khloe.....the 2 swimming pooled, tennis court, movie theatred, multi winged domicile?  What happened?


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> More suprising....wasn't that the home they bought for 10 Mill, ripped up and never finished?  Didn't they move into the mega gazillion dollar manse behind Kris, and across from Kim or Khloe.....the 2 swimming pooled, tennis court, movie theatred, multi winged domicile?  What happened?



I think they have it for sale and are living in it till it sells or decided to live in it... I can't remember exactly but I think they did finish it..


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/everyt...-birthday-vacation?cid=soc_dg_fb_JetSet_bravo



Oh boy! She went because it is sooo private and so peaceful! We all know she is still scarred from the paps taking those awful pics of what she really looks like in a bikini when she thought it would not be possible! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Shelbyrana

Cocolo said:


> I am still team Hump.  You know, the big dope thought he was really getting a marriage.  He thought how it was happening was Kray Kray, but thought afterwards, life would settle down in to normal married life.  Or at least married life.
> I felt so bad for him when she yelled at him over a toe nail, and said there wasn't room for a single suitcase of his things.  Poor big stupid ball playing dope.


I agree 100%....Kris was genuine, you could tell.
He wanted her to settle down and move to Minnesota with him, and she expressed how she could not do that. She should have never dragged him along in the first place.

I mean, look how much BETTER and happier she looked! And now she wants a low-key life...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She looks miserable with Kanye.


----------



## berrydiva

What part of that obviously fake relationship with Kris H. is coming off as genuine to you guys?


----------



## YSoLovely

Kanye did more for Kim & her family than Kris H a ever could.

Without Kanye there would be no

*Kim in Vogue / Kimoji / that game she has
*Kendall the model
*Kylie Kosmetics
*A 10th season of KUWTK


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> What part of that obviously fake relationship with Kris H. is coming off as genuine to you guys?


Exactly


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> What part of that obviously fake relationship with Kris H. is coming off as genuine to you guys?



Not genuine on her part obviously but i think he wanted an actual life with her. I don't think he was expecting her to file for divorce after 72 days lol. He doesn't strike me as very intelligent tbh, i don't think he really understood what he was getting into. He even said to her "by the time we have kids nobody will even care about you" which proves he thought all this craziness would die down and that they would maybe live a normal-ish life.


----------



## Swanky

I think it was fake for sure, lol
I agree tho^  he's not the brightest bulb, I don't think he knew how crazy it would be, maybe like the Bachelor, maybe he was in lust a little and hoped for the best.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Not genuine on her part obviously but i think he wanted an actual life with her. I don't think he was expecting her to file for divorce after 72 days lol. He doesn't strike me as very intelligent tbh, i don't think he really understood what he was getting into. He even said to her "by the time we have kids nobody will even care about you" which proves he thought all this craziness would die down and that they would maybe live a normal-ish life.


I don't know....he was trying to get endorsement deals through Kris the minute they got together similar to Lamar.  He's a mediocre b'ball player who was on the hunt for a trade and a nicer contract; using her fame and show was a good outlet for him.  He was in on the whole engagement ring thing too...I don't buy he was into her either, that was a business arrangement. I wouldn't take anything they said on the show, which is scripted, as anything real. His actions outside of the show says everything IMO.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I don't know....he was trying to get endorsement deals through Kris the minute they got together similar to Lamar.  He's a mediocre b'ball player who was on the hunt for a trade and a nicer contract; using her fame and show was a good outlet for him.  He was in on the whole engagement ring thing too...I don't buy he was into her either, that was a business arrangement. I wouldn't take anything they said on the show, which is scripted, as anything real. His actions outside of the show says everything IMO.



Who ever thinks the guys the Ks date and marry are not in on the gig also is well.... what's the word I'm looking for?... precious... lol!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji846] oops


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ding! He was def in on the jig and had his own agenda. Men who get involved with the Ks aren’t just looking for love.


----------



## berrydiva

Kris H was looking for a way to make his name relevant...definitely had his own agenda. All of that and he still can't land a team...continues to get waived season after season.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You mean after getting involved with a Kardashian his career went into the toilet?


----------



## mkr

That never happens...


----------



## dell

BagOuttaHell said:


> You mean after getting involved with a Kardashian his career went into the toilet?
> 
> View attachment 3861897



Omg that actually made me laugh out loud [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> You mean after getting involved with a Kardashian his career went into the toilet?
> 
> View attachment 3861897


 One of the best gifs ever!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has an annual tradition of going to Disneyland on her birthday.

And this year was no different as the siren packed up her family to drop by the Anaheim, California park on Tuesday just days after she turned 37-years-old.

The blonde beauty seemed to have a ball as she enjoyed kiddie rides with daughter North, aged four, and son Saint, aged one. Also there was her sister Kourtney with her kids Mason, Penelope and Reign.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-North-Saint-Disneyland.html#ixzz4wYZJBQf9


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23] mason's facial expression 

North is such a cutie she looks a total mix of Kim and Kanye


----------



## Bentley1

It was almost 110 yesterday, how does she have that wig on.


----------



## berrydiva

That wig needs to be set on fire!


----------



## poopsie

[_QUOTE_="tweegy, post: 31779519, member: 180891"][emoji23] mason's facial expression[/QUOTE]

Gee.............maybe he'd rather be in school.........where he _*belongs *_on a weekday


----------



## lallybelle

Belle is tramatized.


----------



## poopsie

Bentley1 said:


> It was almost 110 yesterday, how does she have that wig on.


IKR!
I haven't left the house since Sunday


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kill that wig with fire. North is the perfect mix of Kanye and Kim...both kids are.


----------



## Esizzle

PMK signed a $150 million five year deal for KUWTK. How is that even possible?! I guess Kylie and Khlogre’s coordinated pregnancies worked!


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> PMK signed a $150 million five year deal for KUWTK. How is that even possible?! I guess Kylie and Khlogre’s coordinated pregnancies worked!


Because you guys think that your shared disgust of them translates outside of tpf and the folks you know. Lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

siren...
In Greek mythology, the Sirens (Greek singular: Σειρήν Seirēn; Greek plural: Σειρῆνες Seirēnes) were dangerous creatures, who lured nearby sailors with their enchanting music and voices to shipwreck on the rocky coast of their island.


----------



## YSoLovely

Esizzle said:


> PMK signed a $150 million five year deal for KUWTK. How is that even possible?! I guess Kylie and Khlogre’s coordinated pregnancies worked!



$150 million sounds a lot, but it really isn't... for everyone that isn't Kris. 
Kris takes $15 million off top.
That leaves $135 million over 5 years.
That's $27M/year for Kim, Kourt, Khloé, Kris again, Kylie, Kendall, Scott & Rob.
Kim, Khloe & Kourt allegedly take around 15 of those, so each one of them clears about $5 million a year (before taxes and Kris).
I'd assume Kris, Kylie, Kendall & Scott somehow split the other $11.9 million and Rob gets about $100k.

It's a nice gig if you can get it, but it's not like they're gonna be balling off of their tv deal. Unless you're Kris. She's a G.


----------



## White Orchid

Reminds me of those signs you see on the backs of trucks: “Wide load”.  Bloody hell   (From the daily fail)


----------



## mkr

Does she have a crotch gut? [emoji15]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> $150 million sounds a lot, but it really isn't... for everyone that isn't Kris.
> Kris takes $15 million off top.
> That leaves $135 million over 5 years.
> That's $27M/year for Kim, Kourt, Khloé, Kris again, Kylie, Kendall, Scott & Rob.
> Kim, Khloe & Kourt allegedly take around 15 of those, so each one of them clears about $5 million a year (before taxes and Kris).
> I'd assume Kris, Kylie, Kendall & Scott somehow split the other $11.9 million and Rob gets about $100k.
> 
> It's a nice gig if you can get it, but it's not like they're gonna be balling off of their tv deal. Unless you're Kris. She's a G.



Apparently with this deal the Ks get to divide it up as they see fit and Kim, Khloe and Kourt are set to take the lion’s share of it. 

150 million for 5 seasons isn’t too bad...they do about two seasons a yr so they got 150 for another 2/2.5 yrs. I can’t remember the last episode of KUWTK but clearly they are still E!  bread and butter.


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


>



So many unsmiling, miserable looking K children.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Apparently with this deal the Ks get to divide it up as they see fit and Kim, Khloe and Kourt are set to take the lion’s share of it.
> 
> 150 million for 5 seasons isn’t too bad...they do about two seasons a yr so they got 150 for another 2/2.5 yrs. I can’t remember the last episode of KUWTK but clearly they are still E!  bread and butter.


And that's not including the trips they take which is paid for by E! All in all its a good gig... 

Folks can hate on them while they keep cashin checks...I salute the hustle..


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> Does she have a crotch gut? [emoji15]


She has a FUPA!


----------



## valgal3x

WishList986 said:


> She has a FUPA!


Lmao!!! And I actually love me some Kim K. But that was funny


----------



## mkr

Googling FUPA...


----------



## YSoLovely

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-free-Kim-Kardashian-cuts-casual-figure.html


Her face... 
The lower half of her body 

It just looks so... wrong.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

A warning would of been nice


----------



## mkr

She must be exhausted from her workout to sit on the curb in the parking lot.  Because she really does work out.


----------



## baglover1973

mkr said:


> She must be exhausted from her workout to sit on the curb in the parking lot.  Because she really does work out.



lmao! totally!


----------



## baglover1973

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3863055
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863062
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-free-Kim-Kardashian-cuts-casual-figure.html
> 
> 
> Her face...
> The lower half of her body
> 
> It just looks so... wrong.



WtF with her brows?????? Are pointy brows a thing?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I know a few hypebeasts dying to get their hands on those ugly ass shoes  

Whoever does her brows needs to chill, she looks crazy. On a positive note, her skin is decent.


----------



## labelwhore04

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3863055
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863062
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-free-Kim-Kardashian-cuts-casual-figure.html
> 
> 
> Her face...
> The lower half of her body
> 
> It just looks so... wrong.



She looks like Count Olaf..


----------



## Flatsy

It looks like Kim is sitting on the curb and her butt is sitting behind her.


----------



## Brandless

She looks like she is sitting on a built in cushion. Can she get up by herself from that position? That bottom of hers looks so heavy.


----------



## White Orchid

This is what happens when she doesn’t wear Spanx.


----------



## Sasha2012

The party's just getting started for Kim Kardashian.

And her famous family made sure to keep Kim the center of attention as they joined together for her belated birthday dinner at Carousel Armenian restaurant in Glendale, California on Thursday night.

The 37-year-old social media maven walked into her late father's favorite restaurant hand-in-hand with husband of three years Kanye West, with Kris Jenner, Kourtney Kardashian and Kendall Jenner following closely behind.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-birthday-dinner-LA.html#ixzz4wh0HNtG7


----------



## Milja15

Tivo said:


> Yep! She'll have her baby a few months after the surrogate.
> Princess Kate is pregnant, Kylie & Khloe....
> Kim will never be left out of all this attention!



All these babies, definitely achieves Kris' strategy for another 10 years of KUWTK.


----------



## Jikena

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3863055
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863062
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-free-Kim-Kardashian-cuts-casual-figure.html
> 
> 
> Her face...
> The lower half of her body
> 
> It just looks so... wrong.



That second picture is making me feel like a monster is staring deeply into my soul. I'm frightened.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I can’t believe they’ve only been married for three years ... seems like it’s been so much longer.


----------



## Tivo

Jikena said:


> That second picture is making me feel like a monster is staring deeply into my soul. I'm frightened.


Yep, I see it too! Kim is a damn demon.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That’s one of her better looks...minus those ugly shoes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That’s one of her better looks...minus those ugly shoes.


It looks normal!  The shoes always seem like a struggle for kakes!


----------



## redney

Ahhhh, there's the happy couple!


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> Ahhhh, there's the happy couple!



Yep, they do ooze love


----------



## rockhollow

In the first photo I thought she'd gotten rid of the hideous wig, but sadly it was just the lighting, how long is she going to keep that dead skunk thing.
Usually she always looks like her shoes are too small and she's sliding off them, now she's wearing shoes that look 2 sizes too big.
I do like the white dress with black jacket.


----------



## WishList986

She finally admitted that it's a wig on her Instagram story lmao


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

WishList986 said:


> She finally admitted that it's a wig on her Instagram story lmao



After telling a bold faced lie about it being her real hair.  They lie about the pettiest ish and I don’t understand it.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> She finally admitted that it's a wig on her Instagram story lmao


She's a clown....like we didn't all know already.


----------



## Bentley1

We all knew but at least it'll shut her stans up.

Similar to Kylie and her "couldn't be more obvious" lip injections. We all knew, but she had to confirm before her stans backed off defending her (oh it's puberty, you're all jealous, etccc).


----------



## krod2017

$75,000 isn't enough imo


----------



## Sasha2012

What better way to fight off a hot day than with ice cream and yogurt?

That was the case Friday for Kim Kardashian, her older sister Kourtney and her bestie Jonathan Cheban, as the trio ventured out in the greater Los Angeles area for some sweet snacks on a sweltering autumn day.

The trio of Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars were snapped at Canoga Park's Westfield Topanga shopping center, first hitting up the ice cream shop Sloan's, before stopping for yogurt at Go Greek Yogurt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-ice-cream-hot-LA-day.html#ixzz4wnNlAhST


----------



## Sferics

Oh...hm...*shrug*...

She did s.t. to her face again. Structure changeing. She looks different lately from scratch.


----------



## Irishgal

Of course there is the obligatory “look at me sucking something” photo. So predictable.


----------



## WishList986

Have you guys seen her and Jonathan's Sonny & Cher costumes? They were pretty cute, I can't lie.


----------



## Lounorada

Face, outfit, hair... she looks dreadful in those photos above.


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Have you guys seen her and Jonathan's Sonny & Cher costumes? They were pretty cute, I can't lie.



She doesn’t even try to act like she’s Kanye’s wife does she...


----------



## Florasun

sure you don't want some pizza to wash that down with, Jonathan?


----------



## cdtracing

^^^^ He's just gross.


----------



## Bentley1

Is he even human. I'm not totally convinced he's a part of our species


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> She doesn’t even try to act like she’s Kanye’s wife does she...


Everyone needs a back up publicity husband!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian and her friend Jonathan Cheban were the spitting image of Sonny and Cher as they attended the star-studded Casamigos Tequila Halloween party.

The reality star walked arm-in-arm with her good friend at the Hollywood event on Friday, turning the heads of their fellow party-goers.

Kim, 37, looked sensational on the outing as she bared her abs in a flowing yellow co-ord that flattered her tanned complexion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Chaben-dress-Sonny-Cher.html#ixzz4wq5zq7op


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I see she put her contour palette to work creating those abs but she looks bomb. I see you, Kim.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Haha that's a good costume!! Also is that Calvin Harris behind Jonathan in the first pic lol


----------



## Bentley1

She looks very pretty.

Yeah, totally contoured the abs but it's Halloween so I'll give her a pass on the obvious body makeup.


----------



## berrydiva

I like her costume....she looks good.


----------



## tweegy

Jonathan should have dressed as his true alter ego.... adult chucky...


----------



## Lounorada

Great costume, but she hasn't the confidence to wear it well. She looks self-conscious and uncomfortable. No comment on the fake abs.

Cher's body was _bomb_ in that throwback picture, she was such a stunner.

Every day is Halloween for Jonathan with that creep a$$ face of his. He doesn't even need a costume.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m just happy the Cheban pic is getting bumped


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Should have dressed like herself with one of her previous faces.

In her dreams this hoe looks like Cher.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> Should have dressed like herself with one of her previous faces.
> 
> *In her dreams this hoe looks like Cher.*


----------



## pixiejenna

So I guess Yeaz gave her the night off so she can play with her OG beard?


----------



## White Orchid

Florasun said:


> sure you don't want some pizza to wash that down with, Jonathan?
> View attachment 3864696


He and that Lara Pippen chick have the same botched nose.


----------



## White Orchid




----------



## White Orchid

I realise she’s covered in fake tan but yellow suits her skin tone.  And I like her lip colour.  Did I just say something nice about her, lol?


----------



## Stansy

The costume makes her look even wider.


----------



## mkr

And thirstier.


----------



## gillianna

What’s the deal with Jonathan’s eyes?   Is is from bad plastic surgery?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's rocked the boat yet again on social media.

And Kim Kardashian showed off yet another Halloween costume dressed as late musician Aaliyah on Saturday night in Los Angeles.

The 37-year-old reality television star received heavy backlash online after posting images of her costume as the black recording artist who died in a plane crash when she was only 22 years old.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...musician-Aaliyah-Halloween.html#ixzz4wvx6mqr8


----------



## nastasja

White Orchid said:


>



I always wondered what his real face looked like.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> She's rocked the boat yet again on social media.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian showed off yet another Halloween costume dressed as late musician Aaliyah on Saturday night in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality television star received heavy backlash online after posting images of her costume as the black recording artist who died in a plane crash when she was only 22 years old.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...musician-Aaliyah-Halloween.html#ixzz4wvx6mqr8



Why did she get backlash over dressing as Aaliyah? It's not like she did blackface or anything. If she did that then she deserves the backlash.


----------



## mkr

Dressing up as a dead person who died tragically is in poor taste.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been wowing fans with her extravagant Halloween costumes over the last 24 hours.

And on Saturday Kim Kardashian recruited her sister Kourtney in on the fun as the siblings channeled none other than Michael Jackson and Madonna.

Kim looked every inch the singer in white dress, fur coat, and hairdo, replicating the pair's famous date at the 1991 Academy Awards.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ah-s-diamond-bikini-outfit.html#ixzz4wvyAVPS6


----------



## gazoo

It's tricky though, because then Marilyn Monroe or Amy Winehouse would be off limits too. Probably only safe to dress up like a kitten or bunny these days. Forget Pocahontas or anything else that is cultural appropriation. If you also remove icons that passed tragically, what are people left with? I never dress up so my question is general. I wouldn't know what to pick to ensure no one was offended.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I see she put her contour palette to work creating those abs but she looks bomb. I see you, Kim.




I was about to say her makeup artist is a genius with body contouring!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think people are nitpicking because it’s Kim, honestly. Her Aaliyah costume is pretty spot on and I don’t think it’s in poor taste at all.

She stepped her game up for Halloween, this year. All of her costumes have been pretty good.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She actually looks pretty as Madonna.


----------



## mkr

She actually looks good


----------



## WishList986

She looked fantastic in all three, maybe she should dress as someone else every day.


----------



## Sasha2012

His wife Kim Kardashian has had all eyes on her as she celebrated her 37th birthday over dinner with her family on Thursday night.

And Kanye West couldn't have looked happier after spending some quality time with his wife as he stepped out in Los Angeles on Friday.

The rapper, 40, rocked a casual ensemble after celebrating his wife's 37th in a family favorite restaurant the night before.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ebrating-wife-s-bday-night.html#ixzz4wwcyA6yJ


----------



## mkr

I always bring my laptop to my spouse’s birthday dinner


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> Why did she get backlash over dressing as Aaliyah? It's not like she did blackface or anything. If she did that then she deserves the backlash.


Because her whole existence is based on  trying on black women as costume and for sport.  I think her costume looks good and don't really think it's a big deal so long as you're not doing blackface.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think it’s just poor taste to dress up as someone who has tragically passed away and is even losely in your peer group. Kim is a celebrity and while she doesn’t have talent like Aaliyah she could have worked with her or run in the same social circle as her if Aaliyah  was still alive. It’s just weird. I mean doesn’t she know people who personally knew her? Would you dress up as someone your friends personally knew?


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> I always bring my laptop to my spouse’s birthday dinner


Those pictures are from the day after. The picture below is from the dinner outing.


----------



## WishList986

I love to see Ye smiling. He's got that wild spark back in his eyes.


----------



## berrydiva

LemonDrop said:


> I think it’s just poor taste to dress up as someone who has tragically passed away and is even losely in your peer group. Kim is a celebrity and while she doesn’t have talent like Aaliyah she could have worked with her or run in the same social circle as her if Aaliyah  was still alive. It’s just weird. I mean doesn’t she know people who personally knew her? Would you dress up as someone your friends personally knew?


Those people aren't friends with Kim....Kim wants to be friends with them lol.  

I think Aaliyah might have been before Kim was popular enough to be close to Aaliyah's circle.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I mean Beyoncé dressed as Frida Kahlo and I don't think anyone said anything.


----------



## PewPew

LemonDrop said:


> Kim is a celebrity and while she doesn’t have talent like Aaliyah she could have worked with her or run in the same social circle as her if Aaliyah  was still alive. It’s just weird. I mean doesn’t she know people who personally knew her?



Yep, Kim's first husband Damon Thomas (married 2000-04) is a record producer who did actually know Aaliyah. But tact isnt KK's strong suit


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> Dressing up as a dead person who died tragically is in poor taste.



Then why didn't Kourtney's costume garner any criticism? After all, Michael Jackson also died tragically, and was also a person of color.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gazoo said:


> It's tricky though, because then Marilyn Monroe or Amy Winehouse would be off limits too. Probably only safe to dress up like a kitten or bunny these days. Forget Pocahontas or anything else that is cultural appropriation. If you also remove icons that passed tragically, what are people left with? I never dress up so my question is general. I wouldn't know what to pick to ensure no one was offended.



Exactly. Michael Jackson also died tragically, and was also a person of color to boot. And you have Kourtney dressed as Michael, so why did she not get criticized for the same? Millions of people dress as people who have passed. This hasn't been an issue before, so why now? It's Halloween, people dress up. People love to hate on Kim, point blank. In this case it is not justified at all.


----------



## GoGlam

This politically correct BS drives me insane. You can’t step foot outside without offending someone nowadays.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> This politically correct BS drives me insane. You can’t step foot outside without offending someone nowadays.


Have you considered that people being offended by things tone deaf people do isn't new but social networks gives them an outlet, that never previoulsy existed, to express their frustration. It must really suck to no longer have the ability to freely offend people. As opposed to examining why one feels so bothered that they are losing their ability to be offensive naturally the problem must be with those offended not the ones being offensive. Lol.


----------



## Cocoabean

mkr said:


> Dressing up as a dead person who died tragically is in poor taste.


Sonny died tragically. Did Jonathan get any backlash for poor taste? Just curious. Like a PP, I don't dress up for Halloween. There seem to be so many  rules coming out that I cannot keep up with them.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

My point is, why direct the criticism solely at Kim? All I saw online, including here, is criticism for 'dressing up as a dead person' and as a 'dead person of color.'  While Kourtney is walking around doing the same exact thing. Not a peep of criticism towards her. It's Halloween, people dress up. Big deal. She didn't do the feathered headdress that Khloe did a couple of years ago, nor did she don a religious garb like Scott did. Demi Lovato dressed as Selena, not a peep to be heard.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If we are going to start limiting costumes to people that are still alive then Halloween would be boring af. 

Kim didn't know Aaliyah from a can of paint anyway.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> My point is, why direct the criticism solely at Kim? All I saw online, including here, is criticism for 'dressing up as a dead person' and as a 'dead person of color.'  While Kourtney is walking around doing the same exact thing. Not a peep of criticism towards her. It's Halloween, people dress up. Big deal. She didn't do the feathered headdress that Khloe did a couple of years ago, nor did she don a religious garb like Scott did. Demi Lovato dressed as Selena, not a peep to be heard.


Kim is receiving criticism because it's Kim and I suspect that most of the criticism is based on her sick obsession with black people and wanting to be a black woman while being silent/deaf on issues. In that respect, she's going to receive criticism. However, there's nothing wrong with her costume and she deserves dragging off of GP. 

I don't know if I understand the not dressing as a dead celeb argument....many of the celebs people dress as have died tragically...Prince, Michael, Whitney, Lennon, Bowie, the list goes on...


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Have you considered that people being offended by things tone deaf people do isn't new but social networks gives them an outlet, that never previoulsy existed, to express their frustration. It must really suck to no longer have the ability to freely offend people. As opposed to examining why one feels so bothered that they are losing their ability to be offensive naturally the problem must be with those offended not the ones being offensive. Lol.








Thank you for this.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't really care who Kim dresses as for Halloween but I do think she chooses costumes for attention & she probably thinks she looks hot.  The thirst is real desperation.  Her costumes were revealing which is typical Kim.  I thought the Aaliyah outfit was spot on but Aaliyah wore it better.  Same with the Cher & Madonna outfits.  Kim is getting dragged because she's Kim & we all know that for her, any kind of attention is good attention in her book.  I don't know why people get so worked up over costumes for Halloween.  It's just a costume.   She's not the only one who dressed like a dead celebrity.  Nobody had anything to say about Kourtney dressed as MJ.


----------



## LemonDrop

My criticism of Kim is because her and Aaliyah were the same age. With Kim’s connections (married to Kanye) and such, it just seemed if Aaliyah were still alive she might actually be in the same social circle. Someone posted above that Kim’s first husband from the time actually worked with Aaliyah. Michael Jackson is up there with Marilyn and Elvis as a cultural icon. He is much older than Kourtney and I really don’t imagine if he were alive that she would be hanging out with him. However if her family had connections with Michael then that is weird too. I personally would feel very weird dressing up as someone my husband or ex husband or people in my social circle were actual friends with. It is just weird to me. Seriously.


----------



## Irishgal

I miss the days when we all dressed as something scary, like a corpse, zombie, vampire lol


----------



## cdtracing

LemonDrop said:


> My criticism of Kim is because her and Aaliyah were the same age and with Kim’s connections (married to Kanye) and such it just seemed if Aaliyah was still alive she might actually be in the same social circle. Someone posted abovehat Kim’s first husband from the time actually worked with Aaliyah. Michael Jackson is up there with Marilyn and Elvis as a cultural icon. He is much older than Kourtney and I really don’t imagine if he were alive that she would be hanging out with him. I personally would feel very weird dressing up as someone my husband or ex husband or people in my social circle were actual friends with. It is just weird to me. Seriously.



Who knows if Aaliyah was alive today, if she &  Kim would be friends or even in the same social group.  Probably not.  Kim & Beyonce aren't friends even though JayZ & Kanye have worked together & use to be friends.  Maybe Kim should have dressed up like Bey.


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> I miss the days when we all dressed as something scary, like a corpse, zombie, vampire lol


I do too.  One of the best costumes I've seen is this pic of Sara Sampaio from Cosmopolitan.com.  I'm old so I don't know  who she is but I think dressed as mutilated cosmetic surgery corpse is perfect in today's PS obsessed culture.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cdtracing said:


> Who knows if Aaliyah was alive today, if she &  Kim would be friends or even in the same social group.  Probably not.  Kim & Beyonce aren't friends even though JayZ & Kanye have worked together & use to be friends.  Maybe Kim should have dressed up like Bey.



Bey and JayZ dressed up as Biggie and his lady.


----------



## cdtracing

Ceeyahd said:


> Bey and JayZ dressed up as Biggie and his lady.


Biggie was murdered....anybody throw shade at them???  Probably not.


----------



## Kidclarke

I could have sworn I saw another celebrity (or "model"?) dress in the same exact Aaliyah costume before Kim.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Have you considered that people being offended by things tone deaf people do isn't new but social networks gives them an outlet, that never previoulsy existed, to express their frustration. It must really suck to no longer have the ability to freely offend people. As opposed to examining why one feels so bothered that they are losing their ability to be offensive naturally the problem must be with those offended not the ones being offensive. Lol.


Excellent post. Quoting for emphasis and agreement.


----------



## gazoo

cdtracing said:


> I do too.  One of the best costumes I've seen is this pic of Sara Sampaio from Cosmopolitan.com.  I'm old so I don't know  who she is but I think dressed as mutilated cosmetic surgery corpse is perfect in today's PS obsessed culture.
> View attachment 3866416



See, this is what I think Halloween should look like. Scary! Brilliant costume!


----------



## Bentley1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Then why didn't Kourtney's costume garner any criticism? After all, Michael Jackson also died tragically, and was also a person of color.


Or all the girls who dress up as Selena.

Im definitely not on the offended boat in regards to Kim's Aaliyah costume.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cdtracing said:


> Biggie was murdered....anybody throw shade at them???  Probably not.



Not that I have read... I'm just mentioning, as JayZ probably knew Biggie, and so far no shade.


----------



## cdtracing

Bentley1 said:


> Or all the girls who dress up as Selena.
> 
> Im definitely not on the offended boat in regards to Kim's Aaliyah costume.


I'm not either.  Honestly, I'm not offended by anyone's costumes.  I guess I'm thick skinned.  I have NA blood & am not offended by Pocahontas  costumes.  They're costumes.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Have you considered that people being offended by things tone deaf people do isn't new but social networks gives them an outlet, that never previoulsy existed, to express their frustration. It must really suck to no longer have the ability to freely offend people. As opposed to examining why one feels so bothered that they are losing their ability to be offensive naturally the problem must be with those offended not the ones being offensive. Lol.



Well said Berry![emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Cocoabean said:


> Sonny died tragically. Did Jonathan get any backlash for poor taste? Just curious. Like a PP, I don't dress up for Halloween. There seem to be so many  rules coming out that I cannot keep up with them.



I see your point but Aaliyah was 22. She was just a baby. Maybe I just have a soft spot for her.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Who knows if Aaliyah was alive today, if she &  Kim would be friends or even in the same social group.  Probably not.  Kim & Beyonce aren't friends even though JayZ & Kanye have worked together & use to be friends.  Maybe Kim should have dressed up like Bey.



I would love for Kim to dress up as Bey.  That would be some good tea.  I can’t find a teacup emoji so I’ll have this. [emoji483]


----------



## gazoo

mkr said:


> I would love for Kim to dress up as Bey.  That would be some good tea.  I can’t find a teacup emoji so I’ll have this. [emoji483]




 Here you go. Kim as Bey would be epic. Or as Taylor Swift! LOL


----------



## Cocoabean

mkr said:


> I see your point but Aaliyah was 22. She was just a baby. Maybe I just have a soft spot for her.



Fair enough. And we don't have to like everyone's costume.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I would love for Kim to dress up as Bey.  That would be some good tea.  I can’t find a teacup emoji so I’ll have this. [emoji483]


Now that would be epic!!!


----------



## dell

Maybe she should have dressed up like a haribo gummy bear???? She has the a$$ for that costume [emoji106]


----------



## cdtracing

dell said:


> Maybe she should have dressed up like a haribo gummy bear???? She has the a$$ for that costume [emoji106]


----------



## dell

And Jonathan could be a smiling pile of poo after the cleanse!


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Kim is receiving criticism because it's Kim and I suspect that most of the criticism is based on her sick obsession with black people and wanting to be a black woman while being silent/deaf on issues. In that respect, she's going to receive criticism. However, there's nothing wrong with her costume and she deserves dragging off of GP.
> 
> I don't know if I understand the not dressing as a dead celeb argument....many of the celebs people dress as have died tragically...Prince, Michael, Whitney, Lennon, Bowie, the list goes on...



Ok ..umm .... Huh? Kim has a 'sick obsession' with blk ppl?? *scratches head*

I know she loves Cher... I'm confused.


----------



## WishList986

tweegy said:


> Ok ..umm .... Huh? Kim has a 'sick obsession' with blk ppl?? *scratches head*
> 
> I know she loves Cher... I'm confused.


The whole family has been mooching off of/fetishizing black culture for years.


----------



## tweegy

WishList986 said:


> The whole family has been mooching off of/fetishizing black culture for years.



[emoji52] interesting ...


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kill that wig with fire. North is the perfect mix of Kanye and Kim...both kids are.


That wig is sooooo grotty!!!!


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Reminds me of those signs you see on the backs of trucks: “Wide load”.  Bloody hell   (From the daily fail)


This pic made my month. Bloody hell is right! Is Kim gonna start crying again that " I don't look like that! Why are people so mean?".


----------



## VickyB

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3863055
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863062
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-free-Kim-Kardashian-cuts-casual-figure.html
> 
> 
> Her face...
> The lower half of her body
> 
> It just looks so... wrong.


You forgot the janky eyebrows.


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I see she put her contour palette to work creating those abs but she looks bomb. I see you, Kim.





Bentley1 said:


> She looks very pretty.
> 
> Yeah, totally contoured the abs but it's Halloween so I'll give her a pass on the obvious body makeup.



You are too kind re her fake abs.  At first glance, I thought Kim recycled her  Jasmine costume but in a different color. LMAO.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> He and that Lara Pippen chick have the same botched nose.



That Pippen chick is pathetic.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


>


Jersey Shore is calling.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> I realise she’s covered in fake tan but yellow suits her skin tone.  And I like her lip colour.  Did I just say something nice about her, lol? [/QUOT


----------



## VickyB

Stansy said:


> The costume makes her look even wider.


Clothes make her look wider.


----------



## VickyB

Where


PewPew said:


> Yep, Kim's first husband Damon Thomas (married 2000-04) is a record producer who did actually know Aaliyah. But tact isnt KK's strong suit


Wait. That union lated for 4 years????


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Ok ..umm .... Huh? Kim has a 'sick obsession' with blk ppl?? *scratches head*
> 
> I know she loves Cher... I'm confused.


lol. How about just an obsession...not a sick one?


----------



## pukasonqo

what about not taking halloween too seriously? is just a good excuse to get dressed up and eat candy!


----------



## PewPew

VickyB said:


> Where
> 
> Wait. That union lated for 4 years????



Had to look this up -- While officially married to Damon Thomas (2000-2004), she cheated on him with RayJ & made the sex tape in 2003. She then dated Ray J till 2006.


----------



## VickyB

PewPew said:


> Had to look this up -- While officially married to Damon Thomas (2000-2004), she cheated on him with RayJ & made the sex tape in 2003. She then dated Ray J till 2006.


Thanks!!!


----------



## mkr

I wonder if they take the kids trick or treating? No pics of the kids in costumes?


----------



## myown

who is that Jonathan-guy? is he related to them?


----------



## nashpoo

I mean, this was kinda cute ‍♀️ she actually danced haha


----------



## bag-princess

that's kim!!!?


----------



## berrydiva

The Selena costume is cute.


----------



## terebina786

She actually looks kind of like Selena.  Demi Lovato had the same costume.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Selena costume was super cute until she turned around, lol. That ass is tragic. 

I wanna see what the babies were for Halloween.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I miss Selena[emoji17]

Love Kim's costume though!


----------



## MidAtlantic

berrydiva said:


> The Selena costume is cute.



I agree. I wonder how her tummy is so flat?! Even without 2 kids and with Spanx, I can't achieve that. I'm envious. LOL


----------



## mkr

MidAtlantic said:


> I agree. I wonder how her tummy is so flat?! Even without 2 kids and with Spanx, I can't achieve that. I'm envious. LOL



Photoshop.


----------



## Luv n bags

MidAtlantic said:


> I agree. I wonder how her tummy is so flat?! Even without 2 kids and with Spanx, I can't achieve that. I'm envious. LOL



Probably get the fat sucked out on a regular basis to plump up her a**.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The Selena costume was super cute until she turned around, lol. That ass is tragic.


she's all hips, straight up and down.. she tried it


----------



## Esizzle

Selena costume is very cute!!


----------



## nashpoo

she looked good though! I don't think it's photoshop haha. it's just screenshots from her insta video of her dancing.


----------



## turtlebug1971

Ugh. As cute as she actually looked, I still want to snatch that costume off of her and scream, “Selena was a REAL star who deserved fame, now go back to your corner”.


----------



## baglover1973

She has no filter...no line....she isn't as cute as she thinks she is or she thinks people think she is.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a magnet for attention.

And Kim Kardashian looked sensational in another traffic-stopping ensemble as she arrived to Jimmy Kimmel Live! in Hollywood on Thursday.

The reality star went bra-less in a tiny crop top that flashed her nipples, along with a curve-hugging skirt that showed off a hint of her torso.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shes-nipples-tiny-crop-top.html#ixzz4xM5Rb2Hn


----------



## Yoshi1296

"Sensational in another traffic-stopping ensemble" 

OMG literally what the hell


----------



## Cocoabean

Yoshi1296 said:


> "Sensational in another traffic-stopping ensemble"
> 
> OMG literally what the hell



Right? Maybe because people were throwing up when they saw it? I know I was! gah!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She's too short for that length.


----------



## cdtracing

"Looked sensational in another traffic-stopping ensemble"??!!?!???!  What the hell are these people smoking?????  She looks ridiculous!


----------



## dell

I think the creative writing usually makes me laugh harder than the photos. It’s hysterical some of the crap they come up with. Maybe that’s why she sees herself so differently than what she truly is.... ‍♀️


----------



## berrydiva

Aside from that wig that needs to be burned, I actually like that outfit. I can never really tell on this thread if people really dislike the outfit or dislike her so much that every and anything about her draws a negative comment. The latter can't be good for the spirit though. lol


----------



## WishList986

I'd wear it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I don't mind the outfit and I don't hate her but damn the writing is so extra lol


----------



## Irishgal

Ok here goes- and yes I’m sober- but I don’t hate it. I also have to remind some of you young whippersnappers that there was a time not long ago that women over 30, especially those who had kids, were considered old and needed to cut their hair short and not try to look attractive let alone “hot”.  So good for her.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

The pics are no good but she actually looked really good in the interview.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Aside from that wig that needs to be burned, I actually like that outfit. I can never really tell on this thread if people really dislike the outfit or dislike her so much that every and anything about her draws a negative comment. The latter can't be good for the spirit though. lol



Very true. I would wear it, but I'm 5-9. I think it is at folks don't like her so anything she does will be shaded. She is ridiculous at times with her choices in what she's wearing and where she's wearing. You have to admit that.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Aside from that wig that needs to be burned, I actually like that outfit. I can never really tell on this thread if people really dislike the outfit or dislike her so much that every and anything about her draws a negative comment. The latter can't be good for the spirit though. lol


I personally don't particularly like the outfit, but it would look better without the headlights.  The look is not flattering to her height or body type.


----------



## mkr

Honestly it’s one of her better outfits.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> Very true. I would wear it, but I'm 5-9. I think it is at folks don't like her so anything she does will be shaded. She is ridiculous at times with her choices in what she's wearing and where she's wearing. You have to admit that.


Yeah she wants attention with her clothing but there's really nothing that terrible about this outfit...it's a skirt and tank for goodness sake. LOL.



cdtracing said:


> I personally don't particularly like the outfit, but it would look better without the headlights.  The look is not flattering to her height or body type.


I'm short, not as short as Kim but that length or knee (and up) length is my preferred skirt length...mid-calf or that weird just above the ankle length makes me actually look shorter. In any event, it's a sexy look to me but I'd rather see someone with curves wear this type of outfit vs someone rail thin....it's all a matter of personal preference. Personally, I'm not as bothered by headlights as folks are on this board...we all have nipples...I don't really understand the outrage about it but to each


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Yeah she wants attention with her clothing but there's really nothing that terrible about this outfit...it's a skirt and tank for goodness sake. LOL.
> 
> I'm short, not as short as Kim but that length or knee (and up) length is my preferred skirt length...mid-calf or that weird just above the ankle length makes me actually look shorter. In any event, it's a sexy look to me but I'd rather see someone with curves wear this type of outfit vs someone rail thin....it's all a matter of personal preference. Personally, I'm not as bothered by headlights as folks are on this board...we all have nipples...I don't really understand the outrage about it but to each



We all have vaginas too ... why wear clothes at all? I say we should all let it hang out ... vaginas out, nipples out ... penises too!


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Yeah she wants attention with her clothing but there's really nothing that terrible about this outfit...it's a skirt and tank for goodness sake. LOL.
> 
> I'm short, not as short as Kim but that length or knee (and up) length is my preferred skirt length...mid-calf or that weird just above the ankle length makes me actually look shorter. In any event, it's a sexy look to me but I'd rather see someone with curves wear this type of outfit vs someone rail thin....it's all a matter of personal preference. Personally, I'm not as bothered by headlights as folks are on this board...we all have nipples...I don't really understand the outrage about it but to each



Yes, we all have nipples & nipples don't bother me per se ( I just don't care to see other's since I have a pair of my own), but some outfits look more finished without the headlights blaring.  The outfit by itself isn't bad, it would look better on someone taller & who doesn't have an azz the size of a planet.  I agree with you that it would look better on someone with curves instead of someone with a stick straight body.  I don't care for the Kartrashians but when they dress like they do to garner any attention they can, they open the door to any & all comments, good & bad.  I've seen Kim, occasionally wear something that doesn't look bad on her, but those times are few &  far between.


----------



## dell

I hate to be this person... but not all of us have nipples. My mother in law survived a horrible bout with breast cancer. Long story short multiple reconstructive surgeries and infections due to radiation and chemo killing her tissues, she does not have nipples any longer. And it bothers her every single day of her life. It makes her feel like less of a woman, and although the man she is with is super cool about it, she dies a little bit inside when the headlights are on display and he glances.


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> I hate to be this person... but not all of us have nipples. My mother in law survived a horrible bout with breast cancer. Long story short multiple reconstructive surgeries and infections due to radiation and chemo killing her tissues, she does not have nipples any longer. And it bothers her every single day of her life. It makes her feel like less of a woman, and although the man she is with is super cool about it, she dies a little bit inside when the headlights are on display and he glances.


I understand this...my aunt had reconstructive surgery too after breast cancer and now hates wearing swimsuits where before she used to love swimming. I forget how explicit we must be on here sometimes....I was busy setting my fantasy football lineups...but no we don't all have nipples...we're not all born with nipples...some of us have nipples...some of us have one nipple...and all the variations that live in that space.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> We all have vaginas too ... why wear clothes at all? I say we should all let it hang out ... vaginas out, nipples out ... penises too!


Well...you know....living in NYC you see your fair share of random crazies with their penises hanging out or completely nudes.

I guess what I'm trying to understand is how many hoops are you supposed to jump through as a woman so that other women are comfortable? If you're wearing a top and your nipples do what they do naturally, what are you supposed to do? Is that something you should really be embarrassed about? I guess I will never understand women constantly bashing other women for stuff they personally know is difficult to control. Yeah she could wear a bra but your nipples showing through your shirt can happen when you're wearing a bra too...are you supposed to wear pasties and/or a padded bra for the comfort of other women?

The reality is that this is Kim and that's the real problem.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks ok, her makeup is nice and her body looks very good.
The articles description of her, however, is way extra and probably one of the reasons she thinks she's God's gift. These types of articles and all the yes men and constant butt kissing around her 24:7 have grossly warped her reality. She wears a mop on her head and doesn't even realize it looks like a mop, she's strutting and smug thinking no one looks better.


----------



## dell

berrydiva said:


> Well...you know....living in NYC you see your fair share of random crazies with their penises hanging out or completely nudes.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to understand is how many hoops are you supposed to jump through as a woman so that other women are comfortable? If you're wearing a top and your nipples do what they do naturally, what are you supposed to do? Is that something you should really be embarrassed about? I guess I will never understand women constantly bashing other women for stuff they personally know is difficult to control. Yeah she could wear a bra but your nipples showing through your shirt can happen when you're wearing a bra too...are you supposed to wear pasties and/or a padded bra for the comfort of other women?
> 
> The reality is that this is Kim and that's the real problem.



I don’t think people now a days have any respect for themselves. That’s where the problem truly comes in.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Well...you know....living in NYC you see your fair share of random crazies with their penises hanging out or completely nudes.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to understand is how many hoops are you supposed to jump through as a woman so that other women are comfortable? If you're wearing a top and your nipples do what they do naturally, what are you supposed to do? Is that something you should really be embarrassed about? I guess I will never understand women constantly bashing other women for stuff they personally know is difficult to control. Yeah she could wear a bra but your nipples showing through your shirt can happen when you're wearing a bra too...are you supposed to wear pasties and/or a padded bra for the comfort of other women?
> 
> The reality is that this is Kim and that's the real problem.



I totally get what you’re saying. I was being facetious


----------



## Cocoabean

For me it was the drivel written about the outfit more than the outfit itself. The outfit was....meh....a camisole and a skirt? Hardly traffic stopping.

I don't like the nipples showing. I don't like when my nipples show. This type of showing happens in the cold, yes, but I prefer to keep mine layered up. They like to be warm!


----------



## pukasonqo

i like the outfit, i would wear it
and it is an improvement from the atrocities she has been wearing lately
not mad about the wig though


----------



## WishList986

OR we just have so damn much self respect and confidence that we don't care what others think about our wardrobe choices. 
As women, we get criticized for every single thing we do. You have the confidence to go braless? By all means DO IT!


----------



## Sasha2012

He may have a reputation for rarely cracking a smile.

But there was no hiding Kanye West's grin as he stepped out in Calabasas on Friday to play some basketball on Friday.

The rapper, 40, flashed a huge smile as he showed off his slimmed down figure - not long after it had been reported his wife, Kim Kardashian, had put him on a 'daddy diet' in preparation for the arrival of their third child.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashes-rare-smile-steps-out.html#ixzz4xPeL1TlS


----------



## Yoshi1296

WishList986 said:


> OR we just have so damn much self respect and confidence that we don't care what others think about our wardrobe choices.
> As women, we get criticized for every single thing we do. You have the confidence to go braless? By all means DO IT!



Yes!! thank you!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> He may have a reputation for rarely cracking a smile.
> 
> But there was no hiding Kanye West's grin as he stepped out in Calabasas on Friday to play some basketball on Friday.
> 
> The rapper, 40, flashed a huge smile as he showed off his slimmed down figure - not long after it had been reported his wife, Kim Kardashian, had put him on a 'daddy diet' in preparation for the arrival of their third child.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashes-rare-smile-steps-out.html#ixzz4xPeL1TlS



He dresses like a hobo


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> I don’t think people now a days have any respect for themselves. That’s where the problem truly comes in.


I feel like people are not conforming to the conventional/aged idea of what "respect for yourself" looks like....but I also feel like every generation says this about the next generation. I'm sure there was some older generation of women who thought this about us as well. 



pukasonqo said:


> i like the outfit, i would wear it
> and it is an improvement from the atrocities she has been wearing lately
> not mad about the wig though


That wig needs to be burned in a volcano.



Yoshi1296 said:


> He dresses like a hobo


----------



## KayuuKathey

Peep Kanye's socks


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian put on yet another busty display as she headed to a birthday dinner for younger half-sister Kendall Jenner Thursday night in LA.

The reality star, 37, loves nothing more than to flaunt her impressive cleavage and as she stepped out with husband Kanye West, she squeezed her assets into a tiny crop top.

She also flaunted her midriff by adding a skintight gray skirt that squeezed her waist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urves-crop-skintight-skirt.html#ixzz4xQA42fId


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She has apologized for her Aaliyah costume stating that “We don’t see color in our house” 

Ok, she’s way too concerned with what people think. There was nothing wrong or offensive about her costume. She should’ve stood in the spirit of “Kiss my ass” and kept it moving. The real problem is the “I don’t see color” BS. How in the hell do you not see color and you’re raising children of color??? You and your sisters almost exclusively date black di...nvm. That way of thinking is so problematic, I don’t even know where to start. She’s simple AF. 

She’ll be issuing another apology after that scalping she has coming her way.


----------



## Yoshi1296

She should've just not said anything. She made it worse.


----------



## turtlebug1971

dell said:


> I don’t think people now a days have any respect for themselves. That’s where the problem truly comes in.



Absolutely. She does it intentionally, for attention. It’s not just about self respect, have some respect for your children at least. One day her kids will dig up stuff like this on the internet or get teased by their peers (somewhere, because we all know it won’t be at a conventional school) because of her antics. If you REALLY love your children, spare them as much agony as possible and dress like a decent, self respecting, adult for their sake.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She has apologized for her Aaliyah costume stating that “We don’t see color in our house”
> 
> Ok, she’s way too concerned with what people think. There was nothing wrong or offensive about her costume. She should’ve stood in the spirit of “Kiss my ass” and kept it moving. The real problem is the “I don’t see color” BS. How in the hell do you not see color and you’re raising children of color??? You and your sisters almost exclusively date black di...nvm. That way of thinking is so problematic, I don’t even know where to start. She’s simple AF.
> 
> She’ll be issuing another apology after that scalping she has coming her way.


Don't get me started on people who say the phrase "we/I don't see color"....I want everyone who says that to know that all people of color are giving the most ultimate side eye. Got to be the most ridiculous words uttered out of a person's mouth.


----------



## berrydiva

turtlebug1971 said:


> Absolutely. She does it intentionally, for attention. It’s not just about self respect, have some respect for your children at least. One day her kids will dig up stuff like this on the internet or get teased by their peers (somewhere, because we all know it won’t be at a conventional school) because of her antics. If you REALLY love your children, spare them as much agony as possible and dress like a decent, self respecting, adult for their sake.


She's in the celeb world. You're saying Liz Taylor's or Rock Hudson's kids can't dig up their dirt online? What about everyone's favs? They're all a mess in the celeb world. This whole Harvey W thing should tell people how that world works. Hell, any random non-celeb that has dirt, your kids can dig it up online.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Aside from that wig that needs to be burned, I actually like that outfit. I can never really tell on this thread if people really dislike the outfit or dislike her so much that every and anything about her draws a negative comment. The latter can't be good for the spirit though. lol



It won’t be admitted... but I think it’s the latter..


----------



## terebina786

Does she hate her calves? I don’t understand body con skirts that go down to the ankle, they look so uncomfortable to shuffle around in.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Does she hate her calves? I don’t understand body con skirts that go down to the ankle, they look so uncomfortable to shuffle around in.



Covering compression garments perhaps?


----------



## MidAtlantic

terebina786 said:


> Does she hate her calves? I don’t understand body con skirts that go down to the ankle, they look so uncomfortable to shuffle around in.



I read or heard once that Kim suffers from patches of psoriasis on her leg(s).  Maybe she goes for the longer skirts during flare ups? In any case, she *always* looks like she's trying so hard.  Whether it's a good look or a failure, the effort is sooooo painfully obvious. And that's why Kim'll never be truly fashionable. Something nice: I like her necklaces.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


I have never seen a couple that look so far from a couple when together, zero chemistry.
They always look like strangers put together and told to pose as a couple...

I don't know how she manages to wear those shoes so often, they look so painful to wear. I just couldn't


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> That wig needs to be burned in a volcano.





KayuuKathey said:


> Peep Kanye's socks


----------



## turtlebug1971

berrydiva said:


> She's in the celeb world. You're saying Liz Taylor's or Rock Hudson's kids can't dig up their dirt online? What about everyone's favs? They're all a mess in the celeb world. This whole Harvey W thing should tell people how that world works. Hell, any random non-celeb that has dirt, your kids can dig it up online.




I don’t recall saying they couldn’t. Random much? She’s done enough damage to her own reputation, the least she could do is tone it down in an attempt to save her kids as much heartache as possible. Becoming a mother doesn’t mean dressing like a Nun, however it should instill enough sense of responsibility to refrain from looking like a cheap trick at an event for children. 

Then again, with such little modesty and respect left in the world to the point that I can’t go out shopping without seeing someone’s linea nigra on display , I wouldn’t expect many to understand my sentiment.


----------



## berrydiva

turtlebug1971 said:


> I don’t recall saying they couldn’t. Random much? She’s done enough damage to her own reputation, the least she could do is tone it down in an attempt to save her kids as much heartache as possible. Becoming a mother doesn’t mean dressing like a Nun, however it should instill enough sense of responsibility to refrain from looking like a cheap trick at an event for children.
> 
> Then again, with such little modesty and respect left in the world to the point that I can’t go out shopping without seeing someone’s linea nigra on display , I wouldn’t expect many to understand my sentiment.


 ok


----------



## HandbagDiva354

turtlebug1971 said:


> I don’t recall saying they couldn’t. Random much? She’s done enough damage to her own reputation, the least she could do is tone it down in an attempt to save her kids as much heartache as possible. Becoming a mother doesn’t mean dressing like a Nun, however it should instill enough sense of responsibility to refrain from looking like a cheap trick at an event for children.
> 
> Then again, with such little modesty and respect left in the world to the point that I can’t go out shopping without seeing someone’s linea nigra on display , I wouldn’t expect many to understand my sentiment.



I understand your sentiment and I agree. It's not being a prude it's having basic decency especially being a mom.


----------



## sdkitty

is that hair color grey or blonde?  either way, it's not flattering


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> is that hair color grey or blonde?  either way, it's not flattering



It WAS grey and it’s turning to blonde. Maybe she’s subtly changing because the world hates it.  

Wow I used the word subtle in Kim’s thread.


----------



## Bentley1

turtlebug1971 said:


> I don’t recall saying they couldn’t. Random much? She’s done enough damage to her own reputation, the least she could do is tone it down in an attempt to save her kids as much heartache as possible. Becoming a mother doesn’t mean dressing like a Nun, however it should instill enough sense of responsibility to refrain from looking like a cheap trick at an event for children.
> 
> Then again, with such little modesty and respect left in the world to the point that I can’t go out shopping without seeing someone’s linea nigra on display , I wouldn’t expect many to understand my sentiment.


+1


----------



## bag-princess

Of course Kim is probably her idol! 



Kim Kardashian's Twitter Exchange with Brielle Biermann 


http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-exchange?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA_DontBeTardy_Dish


----------



## AECornell

bag-princess said:


> Of course Kim is probably her idol!
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian's Twitter Exchange with Brielle Biermann
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-exchange?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA_DontBeTardy_Dish



I think Kim (RHoA) is friends with Khloe so not sure what the relationship with Kim K is like with them.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> I think Kim (RHoA) is friends with Khloe so not sure what the relationship with Kim K is like with them.



really - i had no idea!  i don't think i have ever seen that mentioned or a pic of them in the same place. 
brielle has shown she is not the brightest bulb and is kim's mini-me so i am not surprised that she would idolize kim k.


----------



## AECornell

bag-princess said:


> really - i had no idea!  i don't think i have ever seen that mentioned or a pic of them in the same place.
> brielle has shown she is not the brightest bulb and is kim's mini-me so i am not surprised that she would idolize kim k.



I know it’s weird! I’ve seen something written about it before in articles posted online.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> ok



My same reaction. 

Anyway, I had a Kanye jam session while painting last night and damn I miss old Kanye.  Those pics of him smiling are nice.


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have been a night honoring Star Wars creator George Lucas.

But Kim Kardashian managed to steal the spotlight like plans for the Death Star.

The 37-year-old reality star gave fellow attendees quite the eyeful as she showed up shirtless under a suit at the LACMA Art + Film Gala in Los Angeles on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-cleavage-goes-SHIRTLESS.html#ixzz4xcOIg14Y


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been a night honoring Star Wars creator George Lucas.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian managed to steal the spotlight like plans for the Death Star.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality star gave fellow attendees quite the eyeful as she showed up shirtless under a suit at the LACMA Art + Film Gala in Los Angeles on Saturday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-cleavage-goes-SHIRTLESS.html#ixzz4xcOIg14Y



I oddly like this outfit a lot! Kris' outfit on the other hand...yikes lol


----------



## WishList986

For once I'm left wishing her pants were tighter, what is wrong with me!?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don’t hate it, even that awful wig looks kinda decent-ish. I would’ve preferred that jacket had a button and that she had some jewelry on. A light choker necklace or body chain...something. When I put my girls on display I like something sparkly on my chest, lol.


----------



## Esizzle

Why is PMK wearing her pajamas to this event? Way past her bedtime?


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> For once I'm left wishing her pants were tighter, what is wrong with me!?


because a cigarette pant would look so much better with this outfit.


----------



## Suzie

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been a night honoring Star Wars creator George Lucas.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian managed to steal the spotlight like plans for the Death Star.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality star gave fellow attendees quite the eyeful as she showed up shirtless under a suit at the LACMA Art + Film Gala in Los Angeles on Saturday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-cleavage-goes-SHIRTLESS.html#ixzz4xcOIg14Y


She is just a fame whore, look at me, look at me,look at me.


----------



## AECornell

Is it that much less “fashionable” to wear a black tank underneath? I mean really. The constant need to be sexual/naked is so OOT.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Still trying to understand the correlation between:

More confidence/self respect -----> Less clothes, more skin, nipples, a**
Less clothes, more skin, nipples, a**-------> Being sexy/hot/ desirable 

So If I cover up or dress fashionably and decently, without putting all my goodies on display it means that I'm insecure/have body image issues and not sexy? 
I've seen so many decently dressed women from all over the world, all ages, who don't project their confidence and sexiness through their headlights. Call me old fashioned but sexiness has nothing to do with how much flesh you flash. And please, we know what decent mean. 

Not sure if being in the celeb world makes dressing half naked ok. I watched an episode of KUWK when Kim was sick and drove to Scott's house to talk to him about his friends calling Kourt whenever he misbehaves ..etc Of course full hair and make up. She had a tini tiny thin white top, nipples, midrif, under boob cleavage and all. His jaw dropped when she walked in . The first thing he said (don't recall the exact words):" wow your boobs are all out! When will you all stop showing your boobs? till you're 90? to the grave? and he was staring at them in disbelief ( maybe the text was scripted but his facial expression were real) and this is Scott we're talking about, someone with a very "modern moral compass". She was laughing and put on a sweatshirt and said, can we finally talk now that I'm covered? 

I enjoy watching them from time to time, mainly to Keep Up With this Thread lol. 

Also, after the episode of the cottage cheese pix and K having "body dysmorphia" Kourt and Khlo kept repeating "blocking TMZ and Dailymail" to protect her. Maybe Daily mail is trying to make it up to her by posting those glorified articles. I'm sure that was a good publicity.


----------



## tweegy

Anyone saw Kim on Kimmel?? Their #1 fan J Lawrence hosted....I feel like I can take about 5 mins max of Jlawrence's personality....


----------



## bag-princess

It’s sooo funny how she was sitting there saying she had such strong willpower not to eat any of the food and yet she got upset with Jonathan and wanted him to leave the table with his food instead of eating it in front of her!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

You don’t get to determine what confidence and sexiness means for any other woman but yourself. You like dressing ‘modestly’ and ‘ decently’ (whatever that means)  As long as you feel god wearing it, that’s all that matters. Cleavage doesnt undermine my intelligence or my ‘decency’ as a woman and human being...it just means like like a little skin on display from time to time. Step down off that horse...

I’m in the “don’t like it, turn you head and mind ya business” camp, personally. It’s not hard to do at all.


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## BagOuttaHell

She dresses the way she does in part because she is married to someone that doesn't pay her any attention. I don't expect anything less.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> She dresses the way she does in part because she is married to someone that doesn't pay her any attention. I don't expect anything less.


It's like he dresses her up for the attention, bragging rights of being able to say 'this is my perfect bish'.  But doesn't even look at her like he loves her.  No scratch that, he doesn't even seem to LIKE her.  

He fawned over her for years, got her and now what?  Nothing.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> It's like he dresses her up for the attention, bragging rights of being able to say 'this is my perfect bish'.  But doesn't even look at her like he loves her.  No scratch that, he doesn't even seem to LIKE her.
> 
> *He fawned over her for years, got her and now what?  Nothing*.




kim ain't nothing but window dressing to kanye!   and same thing goes for her about him. 
he treats her like a living doll that he can play dress up with.
i can not even imagine them all hot and heavy getting it in with each other.  she was either inseminated with his sperm or else he had to "close his eyes and think of england" to get the job done for those kids!


----------



## berrydiva

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Still trying to understand the correlation between:
> 
> More confidence/self respect -----> Less clothes, more skin, nipples, a**
> Less clothes, more skin, nipples, a**-------> Being sexy/hot/ desirable
> 
> So If I cover up or dress fashionably and decently, without putting all my goodies on display it means that I'm insecure/have body image issues and not sexy?
> I've seen so many decently dressed women from all over the world, all ages, who don't project their confidence and sexiness through their headlights. Call me old fashioned but sexiness has nothing to do with how much flesh you flash. And please, we know what decent mean.


No, you have a definition of decent based in your perception and your experiences. There are women who cover from head to toe who may think you're not decent because you're showing a part of your body they feel is not decent to show. 

In any event, showing skin or not showing skin has nothing to do with confidence or being sexy. Women can be fully covered or showing all of their goods and have body image issues. What I don't truly understand is why becoming a mom means you have to all of a sudden conform to someone else's view of "decency" to make them comfortable. Women are far too worried and critical about other women in all the wrong ways.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> It's like he dresses her up for the attention, bragging rights of being able to say 'this is my perfect bish'.  But doesn't even look at her like he loves her.  No scratch that, he doesn't even seem to LIKE her.
> 
> He fawned over her for years, got her and now what?  Nothing.


All the hip-hoppers were gassing her up and he got her so surely he was going to be admired by them. Obviously, he didn't accurately measure how much of it was BS.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> No, you have a definition of decent based in your perception and your experiences. There are women who cover from head to toe who may think you're not decent because you're showing a part of your body they feel is not decent to show.
> 
> In any event, showing skin or not showing skin has nothing to do with confidence or being sexy. Women can be fully covered or showing all of their goods and have body image issues. What I don't truly understand is why becoming a mom means you have to all of a sudden conform to someone else's view of "decency" to make them comfortable. Women are far too worried and critical about other women in all the wrong ways.


Its kind of like being when folks say stuff like 40 means its not cool to wear a bikini or have your hair long...Wait...we're going into ageism.... nvm *goes to box*


----------



## WishList986

Sometimes I just can't with y'all .

Anyway, that Kimmel/J-law interview was so painfully uncomfortable! I appreciate that Kim doesn't want to drag people (Chyna, OJ) in the spotlight, though.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Its kind of like being when folks say stuff like 40 means its not cool to wear a bikini or have your hair long...Wait...we're going into ageism.... nvm *goes to box*


I'm trying to be like Nicole Murphy. Dem Betties can stay bitter. lol


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I'm trying to be like Nicole Murphy. Dem Betties can stay bitter. lol


Same!! If I look a fraction of her and jlo when I'm their age I'll take it and flaunt it...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> Its kind of like being when folks say stuff like 40 means its not cool to wear a bikini or have your hair long...Wait...we're going into ageism.... nvm *goes to box*


Going to change the subject here...hey Tweegy, guess who I saw on the sideline of the Cowboys game yesterday? None other than Miles Austin! Memoriessss!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I told my mommy this morning that I’m so happy she hasn’t turned into a fuddy-duddy, lol. I remember her being 40s and still being sexy. I’m def trying to be like her when I grow up


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Going to change the subject here...hey Tweegy, guess who I saw on the sideline of the Cowboys game yesterday? None other than Miles Austin! Memoriessss!


.....I just busted out laughing in the office reading that! I'm dead!! TEEFS!!!!!!!! *crosses legs and shifts*


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> .....I just busted out laughing in the office reading that! I'm dead!! TEEFS!!!!!!!! *crosses legs and shifts*


Lmao! [emoji16]


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I told my mommy this morning that I’m so happy she hasn’t turned into a fuddy-duddy, lol. I remember her being 40s and still being sexy. I’m def trying to be like her when I grow up


man!  Teefs was good times around these parts!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> man!  Teefs was good times around these parts!


But not ALL parts *nudge nudge* if yah get what I'm sayin' 

I'll be in the corner if anyone needs me...


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I'm trying to be like Nicole Murphy. Dem Betties can stay bitter. lol




trying is one thing.  women actually pulling it off/thinking they have pulled it off is another story!


----------



## morgan20

Yep 48 here and my teenage daughter asked me if she can wear one of my dresses to a party! I don’t know whether to laugh or cry....but you know what until it’s physically impossible for me to wear my high heels and my party dresses...I will continue to do so


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> trying is one thing.  women actually pulling it off/thinking they have pulled it off is another story!


 Truth!


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> Yep 48 here and my teenage daughter asked me if she can wear one of my dresses to a party! I don’t know whether to laugh or cry....but you know what until it’s physically impossible for me to wear my high heels and my party dresses...I will continue to do so


I think it's flattering if she wants to wear one of your dresses.


----------



## afsweet

i don't care if kim is braless/shirtless under the suit jacket, but i wish she would have chosen a tailored, buttoned suit instead of a baggy suit with long ass sleeves.


----------



## tweegy

THIS is gonna be greeeeeaaatt....smh..

https://theblast.com/kanye-west-yeezy-sound-trademark-jay-z-tidal/


----------



## mkr

Can't wait.


----------



## tweegy

Dayum! 

http://www.tmz.com/2017/11/06/kim-kardashian-kanye-west-sell-bel-air-mansion/


----------



## berrydiva

Wait. These 2 still haven't moved into that house yet?


----------



## Lounorada

I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't make much of a profit on that Bel Air house and that all the work they've had done to renovate it cost about as much as the house did in the first place. Ending with not much profit.

What on earth have they done to that Hidden Hills house they supposedly bought... it looks like some old, abandoned, hospital or something 
When it comes to real estate & decor, they really love that cold, creepy, clinical look 

Also, I'd guess they still don't live together and Kim still lives with the kids at her mothers place.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They were living in the house they just sold. Not telling where they are now tho.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They were living in the house they just sold. Not telling where they are now tho.



Yeh it’s been on the show all the time ... the furniture looked uncomfortable... kourtney’s decor is the nicest imo


----------



## LemonDrop

What’s happening. There haven’t been parking lot pics for a few days.


----------



## bag-princess

.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been a night honoring Star Wars creator George Lucas.
> 
> But Kim Kardashian managed to steal the spotlight like plans for the Death Star.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality star gave fellow attendees quite the eyeful as she showed up shirtless under a suit at the LACMA Art + Film Gala in Los Angeles on Saturday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-cleavage-goes-SHIRTLESS.html#ixzz4xcOIg14Y


She's had the dentist fix everything except the saggy boobs? I don't get it.


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don’t hate it, even that awful wig looks kinda decent-ish. I would’ve preferred that jacket had a button and that she had some jewelry on. A light choker necklace or body chain...something. When I put my girls on display I like something sparkly on my chest, lol.



I would have preferred the jacket had a shirt under it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Are her breasts really saggy? They may not be really perky, but that’s largely due to size. Large breasts aren’t really going to get much perkier than that ... they have a natural droop.


----------



## LemonDrop

kkfiregirl said:


> Are her breasts really saggy? They may not be really perky, but that’s largely due to size. Large breasts aren’t really going to get much perkier than that ... they have a natural droop.



Perhaps some expect the DD/DDD E/F girls to have breasts like a Barbie doll?


----------



## kkfiregirl

LemonDrop said:


> Perhaps some expect the DD/DDD E/F girls to have breasts like a Barbie doll?



That’s not realistic. No surgeon will tell you that he can give you perky DD/DDD ... we cant defy gravity.


----------



## baglover1973

she just threw herself a baby shower....smgdh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Idk why people frown upon baby showers especially if the Mother to be is the one footing the bill. Where I come from having a shower per child is the norm because it’s a celebration, not just a gift grab. 

The cherry blossoms were gorgeous on her snap. She called it a tea for three, I loved it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kkfiregirl said:


> Are her breasts really saggy? They may not be really perky, but that’s largely due to size. Large breasts aren’t really going to get much perkier than that ... they have a natural droop.



I always find the saggy breasts comments funny...especially when they come from women. IDK where the expectation that boobs are supposed to sit on your chin comes from. It’s strange...


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I always find the saggy breasts comments funny...especially when they come from women. IDK where the expectation that boobs are supposed to sit on your chin comes from. It’s strange...



Maybe we are supposed to look like barbies?

People frown on baby showers, because there’s always a gift registry involved ... so it seems like a gift grab. 

Perhaps if people had showers that weren’t gift-focused, folks wouldn’t frown on them.


----------



## GoGlam

I never go to someone’s house or a party without bringing at least something... why are people so allergic to giving gifts to others nowadays? It’s good manners if someone is spending money hosting you, in their home or elsewhere, to at least bring something small yet thoughtful as a thank you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kkfiregirl said:


> Maybe we are supposed to look like barbies?
> 
> People frown on baby showers, because there’s always a gift registry involved ... so it seems like a gift grab.
> 
> Perhaps if people had showers that weren’t gift-focused, folks wouldn’t frown on them.



I guess. I’ve been to showers where the mother to be requested gifts be donated to charity of just politely declined them all together but I know that’s not the norm. Even still, gifts are always optional. I declined gifts for my bridal shower and people didn’t listen and bought things anyway, lol. If I feel like I’m being invited for the sole purpose of gifts then I’ll send a gift less card and keep it moving, lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I guess. I’ve been to showers where the mother to be requested gifts be donated to charity of just politely declined them all together but I know that’s not the norm. Even still, gifts are always optional. If I feel like I’m being invited for the purpose of gifts then I’ll send a gift less card and keep it moving, lol.



Yeah, it’s not the norm! Folks are out here trying to get everything from a shower. I had a friend who said she was just going to request diapers and wipes since they are expensive.


----------



## sparkleswirl

is steph still Kim's assistant?


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Idk why people frown upon baby showers especially if the Mother to be is the one footing the bill. Where I come from having a shower per child is the norm because it’s a celebration, not just a gift grab.
> 
> The cherry blossoms were gorgeous on her snap. She called it a tea for three, I loved it.
> 
> View attachment 3878158
> View attachment 3878159


This is pretty. For me, it's always been considered a bit tacky to have a shower for every kid if they're close in age. Because if you're still planning on having more kids then you should plan to keep items that can be used again....or it feels like you're using people to fund your child. I've had invites where people specifically asked for diapers when you come to the shower....in addition to getting a gift.


----------



## pursegrl12

So it was a party for the surrogate???? Just checking.....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> This is pretty. For me, it's always been considered a bit tacky to have a shower for every kid if they're close in age. Because if you're still planning on having more kids then you should plan to keep items that can be used again....or it feels like you're using people to fund your child.* I've had invites where people specifically asked for diapers when you come to the shower....in addition to getting a gift.*



Now that’s tacky. Maybe I’ve just been lucky in that the baby showers I’ve attented have been more focused on celebrating the baby and less about gifts. It’s an excuse to get family and friends together, eat, play the lame games and just celebrate because a 1st baby or 5th baby is still cause for celebration shrugs: Once a friend of a friend’s friend (that I briefly interacted with at a party) invited me to her shower with her registry attached and I passed because I felt like she was trolling for gifts. I sent a gift less congrats card and went about my business. She had a baby shower for her second child last year and I didn’t get an invite, lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

pursegrl12 said:


> So it was a party for the surrogate???? Just checking.....



It’s a party for the mother ... the surrogate is just a vessel. 

In all seriousness ... the surrogate isn’t going to keep the baby, so it would be strange if they had a joint shower, no?


----------



## bisousx

I’ve never been to a baby shower without a registry attached. To me they’re all gift grabs. It would be refreshing to be invited to an actual celebration with the family, friends etc and not feel like I’m just another gift bearer.


----------



## myown

so funny americans (and others?) are having baby showers, baby sex revival parties etc. 
it is very uncommon to have such kind of parties in Germany. I am pregnant myself right now, I just told my grandma I am pregnant and everyone knows. I told her the sex, now everyone knows. easy as it is... also I am feeling not good I couldn't handle all these parties

If you guys are making baby showers, are you still receiving welcome gifts once the baby arrived? (thats not a must over here, only close friends and family member give you a small gift for the baby, like a stuffed animal or a blanket or something)


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Idk why people frown upon baby showers especially if the Mother to be is the one footing the bill. Where I come from having a shower per child is the norm because it’s a celebration, not just a gift grab.
> 
> The cherry blossoms were gorgeous on her snap. She called it a tea for three, I loved it.
> 
> View attachment 3878158
> View attachment 3878159


I agree. Its norm here too... 

I think the decor was beautiful! I saw the tea for 3 bit..


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> so funny americans (and others?) are having baby showers, baby sex revival parties etc.
> it is very uncommon to have such kind of parties in Germany. I am pregnant myself right now, I just told my grandma I am pregnant and everyone knows. I told her the sex, now everyone knows. easy as it is... also I am feeling not good I couldn't handle all these parties
> 
> If you guys are making baby showers, are you still receiving welcome gifts once the baby arrived? (thats not a must over here, only close friends and family member give you a small gift for the baby, like a stuffed animal or a blanket or something)


Generally, you don't receive welcoming gifts unless it's from close family/friends. Because having a baby is so expensive (the hospitals gives no effs about giving you the bill with the baby), a shower helps with giving the parents necessary items like car seats (mandatory by law), bassinets, clothing, strollers, etc. But it seems as of late people have got so greedy with their registry and over the top with the shower...its all a turnoff now to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

myown said:


> so funny americans (and others?) are having baby showers, baby sex revival parties etc.
> it is very uncommon to have such kind of parties in Germany. I am pregnant myself right now, I just told my grandma I am pregnant and everyone knows. I told her the sex, now everyone knows. easy as it is... also I am feeling not good I couldn't handle all these parties
> 
> If you guys are making baby showers, are you still receiving welcome gifts once the baby arrived? (thats not a must over here, only close friends and family member give you a small gift for the baby, like a stuffed animal or a blanket or something)


you know in America we do excessive ish!  LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw Monica Rose in some pics, so I guess she's back in the fold


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> I’ve never been to a baby shower without a registry attached. To me they’re all gift grabs. It would be refreshing to be invited to an actual celebration with the family, friends etc and not feel like I’m just another gift bearer.


I didn't have a registry for my baby shower last year, and it was my first and my husband spent a lot of money on it, but we did not for a second think to do a registry, plus we had everything for the baby at that point anyway, we loved shopping for the baby. People asked about a registry and I told them all We just wanted to see our friends and family & celebrate our baby. I'm one of those that's embarrassed to basically ask for gifts. People can bring something if they like, it's up to them if they bring something and what they would like to gift.

On the other hand I have a cousin who has 5 kids, his wife just had their FIFTH baby shower last year! Really? Went all out too like it was her first, registry and all. SO tacky, imo.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Generally, you don't receive welcoming gifts unless it's from close family/friends. Because having a baby is so expensive (the hospitals gives no effs about giving you the bill with the baby), a shower helps with giving the parents necessary items like car seats (mandatory by law), bassinets, clothing, strollers, etc. But it seems as of late people have got so greedy with their registry and over the top with the shower...its all a turnoff now to me.



Doesn’t health insurance cover the birth? 

I think people should be able to afford those expensive big-ticket baby items on their own. 

It’s nice if family members want to help with expenses, but folks shouldn’t feel entitled to it!


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Doesn’t health insurance cover the birth?


Dependent on your plan, you may still have a deductible/coinsurance to pay. Some individual plans don't cover birth 100%. It really depends on your health insurance plan and your state; IIRC some states require full coverage for a birth. It's pathetic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

on a positive note for a Monday, I do love the Cherry Blossoms..  I'm in the beginning stages of wedding planning and I've always wanted Cherry Blossoms incorporated in my decor.  It's beautiful.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Congrats DC!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Congrats DC!!



thank ya Boo


----------



## AECornell

kkfiregirl said:


> Doesn’t health insurance cover the birth?
> 
> I think people should be able to afford those expensive big-ticket baby items on their own.
> 
> It’s nice if family members want to help with expenses, but folks shouldn’t feel entitled to it!



Cost us $2500 after deductibles and paying the OB. So yeah, insurance “covers” your birth, but you still have to pay what your insurance doesn’t cover. And if you’re not well off then you don’t really have a ton of money for anything nice.

We were lucky that my parents bought the crib for us and my grandmother have us money for our stroller. Then we got some really nice gifts at the shower. We never asked anyone to buy us anything specifically or expensive but people buy you things they want to.


----------



## kkfiregirl

DC-Cutie said:


> on a positive note for a Monday, I do love the Cherry Blossoms..  I'm in the beginning stages of wedding planning and I've always wanted Cherry Blossoms incorporated in my decor.  It's beautiful.



congratulations! share pics so we can live vicariously through you!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> on a positive note for a Monday, I do love the Cherry Blossoms..  I'm in the beginning stages of wedding planning and I've always wanted Cherry Blossoms incorporated in my decor.  It's beautiful.



[emoji50] CONGRATS DC!!!! Y’all hear that?! DC just invited all of us to her wedding!!!! [emoji126][emoji126] I call shot gun!

You know you can’t come in a kardashian thread announcing your engagement without a ring flash, glitter ponies present or even a exclusive from E! 

Let us know which stadium to book and we’ll send you samples of your own hastily fabricated fragrance!!!

Congrats again !!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

GoGlam said:


> I never go to someone’s house or a party without bringing at least something... why are people so allergic to giving gifts to others nowadays? It’s good manners if someone is spending money hosting you, in their home or elsewhere, to at least bring something small yet thoughtful as a thank you.



Same, even if it's just a bottle of wine, I never show up empty handed.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Isn't the point of registries so people don't waste money on crap you don't want and you don't get three highchairs when you only need one? And even if you explicitly say you don't want gifts, people show up with gifts anyway, so you might as well get what you want.


----------



## mkr

I had a bridal shower and hated it.  No way I was having a baby shower.  I felt so uncomfortable.

The show is probably paying for the shower to give Kim a "plot".  What else does she have going on anymore other than her late night dumpster diving?

Congratulations DC!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> [emoji50] CONGRATS DC!!!! Y’all hear that?! DC just invited all of us to her wedding!!!! [emoji126][emoji126] I call shot gun!
> 
> You know you can’t come in a kardashian thread announcing your engagement without a ring flash, glitter ponies present or even a exclusive from E!
> 
> Let us know which stadium to book and we’ll send you samples of your own hastily fabricated fragrance!!!
> 
> Congrats again !!!


Don't forget the balloon dress, doll!


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Isn't the point of registries so people don't waste money on crap you don't want and you don't get three highchairs when you only need one? And even if you explicitly say you don't want gifts, people show up with gifts anyway, *so you might as well get what you want.*




ITA with you!  ain't got time to be returning no crap!


----------



## Bentley1

I don't know about other people, but my friends and family typically give cash and gift cards, kind of common sense for us especially when there isn't a registry. We got a fair amount of clothes as well, which was fine they all got used. In my case, my guests knew that we were fully prepared and didn't "need" anything, so it was up to them to chose a gift they wanted the baby to have.

Had we received duplicates of anything, which wasn't likely, my husband and I would have had no problems exchanging, I'd rather do that then ask for gifts. That's just me though


----------



## VickyB

Congrats DC!!!!!!


----------



## Faith43

I think I got all of 1, maybe 2, items on my registries (wedding and baby). The older family members liked to give money or something handmade (for baby, like a quilt). We ended up buying most of our own stuff so waste of time to even fill out a registry. I worked in a higher end place once and remember the registries and these women getting all their stuff in them. I guess some family/friends do buy from registries but we weren't that lucky. Young and starting out (wedding) is when you need it the most and first baby. We (my husband now) only had the one child but when we did try for our 2nd, I wasn't even going to take the time to even fill out a registry. For new moms, I ask the mother if she has one and if not, usually do cash or where she would like a gift card to.

Do you all expect a thank you card if you are at the bridal/baby shower and the bride-to-me/mom-to-be thanks you at the shower? I know someone who got all pissed off for not getting a thank you card. If you don't attend, then yes, send them a thank you card.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Generally, you don't receive welcoming gifts unless it's from close family/friends. Because having a baby is so expensive (the hospitals gives no effs about giving you the bill with the baby), a shower helps with giving the parents necessary items like car seats (mandatory by law), bassinets, clothing, strollers, etc. But it seems as of late people have got so greedy with their registry and over the top with the shower...its all a turnoff now to me.


okay true. we are pretty lucky, we dont need to pay the hospital by ourselves. I couldn't even think of a number that a childbirth at a hospital costs. 
but Finnish people are even more lucky, they receive a "baby box" for each born child with necessary things for the first year


----------



## myown

Bentley1 said:


> On the other hand I have a cousin who has 5 kids, his wife just had their FIFTH baby shower last year! Really? Went all out too like it was her first, registry and all. SO tacky, imo.


kinda reminds me of  sex and the city when Carrie is asked to bring expensive gifts to a baby shower she then decides to "marry" herself


----------



## myown

Faith43 said:


> I think I got all of 1, maybe 2, items on my registries (wedding and baby). The older family members liked to give money or something handmade (for baby, like a quilt). We ended up buying most of our own stuff so waste of time to even fill out a registry. I worked in a higher end place once and remember the registries and these women getting all their stuff in them. I* guess some family/friends do buy from registries but we weren't that lucky. *Young and starting out (wedding) is when you need it the most and first baby. We (my husband now) only had the one child but when we did try for our 2nd, I wasn't even going to take the time to even fill out a registry. For new moms, I ask the mother if she has one and if not, usually do cash or where she would like a gift card to.
> 
> Do you all expect a thank you card if you are at the bridal/baby shower and the bride-to-me/mom-to-be thanks you at the shower? I know someone who got all pissed off for not getting a thank you card. If you don't attend, then yes, send them a thank you card.


that is rude.


----------



## berrydiva

Faith43 said:


> Do you all expect a thank you card if you are at the bridal/baby shower and the bride-to-me/mom-to-be thanks you at the shower? I know someone who got all pissed off for not getting a thank you card. If you don't attend, then yes, send them a thank you card.


I don't expect a thank you card but it's the polite and right thing to do for those who attended/sent gifts....doesn't matter if you thanked them at the event. If one can't be bothered to take the time to thank people, individually, who took time out of their day and/or money out of their wallets, it's speaks to them as a person. No one has to attend a shower or is obligated to buy a gift. 

And I don't think it needs to be complicated, you can put a thank you for attending card in the shower gift/take home favors or something that simple...call the people who didn't attend but sent something.  But you should be sure to thank people individually....individuals bought gifts not a group. I side eye the hell out of people who can't be bothered to thank their guest....feels like you just want a gift to support your life choice.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> I don't expect a thank you card but it's the polite and right thing to do for those who attended/sent gifts....doesn't matter if you thanked them at the event. If one can't be bothered to take the time to thank people, individually, who took time out of their day and/or money out of their wallets, it's speaks to them as a person. No one has to attend a shower or is obligated to buy a gift.
> 
> And I don't think it needs to be complicated, you can put a thank you for attending card in the shower gift/take home favors or something that simple...call the people who didn't attend but sent something.  But you should be sure to thank people individually....individuals bought gifts not a group. I side eye the hell out of people who can't be bothered to thank their guest....feels like you just want a gift to support your life choice.


amen.


----------



## tweegy

myown said:


> kinda reminds me of  sex and the city when Carrie is asked to bring expensive gifts to a baby shower she then decides to "marry" herself


I think I was talking about that epi in another thread...smh that I couldn't deal with Carrie in that episode...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

After two babies do you even need to have a baby shower for the 3rd? 

My uncle's wife has 3 girls and another girl on the way and she's throwing yet another baby shower and has like 4 registries, I'm like you had all girls what more do you need??? With the 3rd baby they updated the crib, stroller etc...


----------



## Bentley1

myown said:


> kinda reminds me of  sex and the city when Carrie is asked to bring expensive gifts to a baby shower she then decides to "marry" herself


Lol remember that episode


----------



## Bentley1

Faith43 said:


> I think I got all of 1, maybe 2, items on my registries (wedding and baby). The older family members liked to give money or something handmade (for baby, like a quilt). We ended up buying most of our own stuff so waste of time to even fill out a registry. I worked in a higher end place once and remember the registries and these women getting all their stuff in them. I guess some family/friends do buy from registries but we weren't that lucky. Young and starting out (wedding) is when you need it the most and first baby. We (my husband now) only had the one child but when we did try for our 2nd, I wasn't even going to take the time to even fill out a registry. For new moms, I ask the mother if she has one and if not, usually do cash or where she would like a gift card to.
> 
> Do you all expect a thank you card if you are at the bridal/baby shower and the bride-to-me/mom-to-be thanks you at the shower? I know someone who got all pissed off for not getting a thank you card. If you don't attend, then yes, send them a thank you card.


I would not get pissed off.
I personally sent hand written thank you cards to everyone after my baby shower & included a nice picture of the individual/family at the event but I don't think I have never received one (maybe after a few weddings) and didn't even think twice about it to be honest. I can understand people appreciating to hear back, but it's kind of petty to sit around waiting on a thank you, imo.  Go to the event and move on with your life.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> After two babies do you even need to have a baby shower for the 3rd?
> 
> My uncle's wife has 3 girls and another girl on the way and she's throwing yet another baby shower and has like 4 registries, I'm like you had all girls what more do you need??? With the 3rd baby they updated the crib, stroller etc...


This irritates me....unless there's extreme gaps in age, what did you do with all of the stuff you had from the others?!  My cousin is on his 2nd wedding, the first one only last a year...three years from his divorce, he's having another wedding. I said to him 'you got your gift the first time', I'm not spending money to travel again, buy a gift, hotel stay, etc. I'm over that stuff.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> [emoji50] CONGRATS DC!!!! Y’all hear that?! DC just invited all of us to her wedding!!!! [emoji126][emoji126] I call shot gun!
> 
> You know you can’t come in a kardashian thread announcing your engagement without a ring flash, glitter ponies present or even a exclusive from E!
> 
> Let us know which stadium to book and we’ll send you samples of your own hastily fabricated fragrance!!!
> 
> Congrats again !!!


Thank you   I really just want a bish basket!  We haven't had one in years....   Ring flash and bish basket, just like old times


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> This irritates me....unless there's extreme gaps in age, what did you do with all of the stuff you had from the others?!  My cousin is on his 2nd wedding, the first one only last a year...three years from his divorce, he's having another wedding. I said to him 'you got your gift the first time', I'm not spending money to travel again, buy a gift, hotel stay, etc. I'm over that stuff.


my sister married the same guy twice within a year. she expected gifts both times. I had one the first time, but the second not. it was only a gift grapping event


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> on a positive note for a Monday, I do love the Cherry Blossoms..  I'm in the beginning stages of wedding planning and I've always wanted Cherry Blossoms incorporated in my decor.  It's beautiful.


I had to go back and figure out what I missed, I was confused....lol. Congrats!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

myown said:


> *my sister married the same guy twice within a year*. she expected gifts both times. I had one the first time, but the second not. it was only a gift grapping event


now that sounds like a story worth telling


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I had to go back and figure out what I missed, I was confused....lol. Congrats!!!


thank you my dear


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't see the issue with multiple baby showers in this instance. Because she is rich and the people most likely invited can afford it.

Plus this is all for tv.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Plus this is all for tv.


For TV or it didn't happen


----------



## myown

DC-Cutie said:


> now that sounds like a story worth telling


actually not. In Germany state and church are well separated. to be legally married you have to marry at a register office, if you want to, you can also marry at church (if you only marry at church (I'm not sure if that's even possible...) you aren't legally married). so she married in august at the register office and next may in church. usually if you are planning to marry at church you do a very small register wedding, like only with your parents, and the next day or next week in church a big fat wedding blast.


----------



## DC-Cutie

myown said:


> actually not. In Germany state and church are well separated. to be legally married you have to marry at a register office, if you want to, you can also marry at church (if you only marry at church (I'm not sure if that's even possible...) you aren't legally married). so she married in august at the register office and next may in church. usually if you are planning to marry at church you do a very small register wedding, like only with your parents, and the next day or next week in church a big fat wedding blast.


ah ok... I thought it was a married, divorced and then married again type of situation


----------



## myown

DC-Cutie said:


> ah ok... I thought it was a married, divorced and then married again type of situation


no it was more of a "I didnt got enough gifts last time, so not I tell everyone what I expect"


----------



## Irishgal

Congrats DC! We need details!


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> This irritates me....unless there's extreme gaps in age, what did you do with all of the stuff you had from the others?!  My cousin is on his 2nd wedding, the first one only last a year...three years from his divorce, he's having another wedding. I said to him 'you got your gift the first time', I'm not spending money to travel again, buy a gift, hotel stay, etc. I'm over that stuff.



Some folks become very entitled when they have a baby. Act like they’re so special & no one has ever had a baby before. 

I have a ton of baby gear from my son, but folks don’t want it. They want to buy everything new ... and my son is 2, so the stuff is only two years old ... oh well.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you   I really just want a bish basket!  We haven't had one in years....   Ring flash and bish basket, just like old times


DOLL!! Ask and Ye shall receive!!! I dug into the depths of my hard drive ...Dusted it off ...wiped some krab pee off too....*baby monkey side eye* Here yah go doll!!!!!






~~~~Meeemmmooorrrrriiiiieeeessss~~~


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Some folks become very entitled when they have a baby. Act like they’re so special & no one has ever had a baby before.
> 
> I have a ton of baby gear from my son, but folks don’t want it. They want to buy everything new ... and my son is 2, so the stuff is only two years old ... oh well.


I come from a huge family so while a baby is celebrated because we love babies, it's also not a big deal and we have sort of made 'hand me downs' a tradition/special...especially christening gowns. Well my uncle's wife got so pissy because she didn't think we were giving enough attention to their baby (their first and she comes from a small family)...my grandmother gave her the business...lawd she found herself on the ish list for years. lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I come from a huge family so while a baby is celebrated because we love babies, it's also not a big deal and we have sort of made 'hand me downs' a tradition/special...especially christening gowns. Well my uncle's wife got so pissy because she didn't think we were giving enough attention to their baby (their first and she comes from a small family)...my grandmother gave her the business...lawd she found herself on the ish list for years. lol.



hahaha! I love hand-me-downs from friends/family  ... cuts down on environmental waste & there are special memories attached.


----------



## Cocolo

Woo hoo.  I heard the bell go off in the Storage Annex!   A Basket was removed.  Is there a ring flash!  We haven't had a ring flash in how many Kardashians?  I'll check the converter. http://bryanforbes.github.io/kardashian-calc/  I used 11/11/2013 as the last Ring flash for no reason, and came up with  20Kardashians.


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Woo hoo.  I heard the bell go off in the Storage Annex!   A Basket was removed.  Is there a ring flash!  We haven't had a ring flash in how many Kardashians?  I'll check the converter. http://bryanforbes.github.io/kardashian-calc/  I used 11/11/2013 as the last Ring flash for no reason, and came up with  20Kardashians.


*** Dead***


----------



## Cocolo

Way, my post disappeared. i had said ...Well I heard the bell go off in the storage on next so I knew that fish basket must've been removed I came running here and I was expecting to see ringflash. I mentioned the kardashian timeconverter, left a link...oh was I spam?   Any hey Bishes......where's this ring flash? ....

 Ok it didn't disappear. I'll be back when the bubbles start to pop.  Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need to ask PMK if I can do a ring flash.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I need to ask PMK if I can do a ring flash.


Doll, have you learned nothing from the 'Chuck Norris version' ring flash goddess herself Khloe? 
The ring flashes you doll....


----------



## Cocolo

DC-Cutie said:


> on a positive note for a Monday, I do love the Cherry Blossoms..  I'm in the beginning stages of wedding planning and I've always wanted Cherry Blossoms incorporated in my decor.  It's beautiful.



dc cutie congrats congrats congrats! Cherry blossoms are beautiful bu t did I miss the flash?

Wah. I gotta get back to the other place.    How sad is it that I had to think for a minute about who pmk was.  I Swear that for nearly a minute I was wondering what new mod this PMK was, and why would she have to approve a ring flash.     Help me...


----------



## zen1965

Late to the party... CONGRATS, DC! I am so happy for you.
Hope you like your basket. I think the Charmin is a particularly nice touch.


----------



## Cocolo

Hey, do you all remember when Kim opened the Charmin public toilet?  That dress was awful.


----------



## LavenderIce

tweegy said:


> DOLL!! Ask and Ye shall receive!!! I dug into the depths of my hard drive ...Dusted it off ...wiped some krab pee off too....*baby monkey side eye* Here yah go doll!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~Meeemmmooorrrrriiiiieeeessss~~~


OMG, this basket!  Good job on finding it and congrats *DC*!


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Hey, do you all remember when Kim opened the Charmin public toilet?  That dress was awful.


I. am. CRYING!!!!!!

Memmmoooorrrriiiiiieeeessss!!!! "Even the bears are rolling their eyes"


----------



## Lounorada

Cocolo said:


> Hey, do you all remember when Kim opened the Charmin public toilet?  That dress was awful.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Congrats DC!!  Doll, you all set with the glitter ponies? 
We literally have TONS of stuff left from Kims weddings that we can send your way!  

Someone already has you convered  with the balloon dress I see, what else can we do?


----------



## baglover1973

Kim says having a surrogate is so much harder than being pregnant.....you have no control...shut up KIM! that woman is carrying a child for you and has to give it up to you, that's pretty GD hard!.......SMGDH
http://people.com/babies/kim-kardashian-west-surrogacy-harder-than-pregnancy/


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> Kim says having a surrogate is so much harder than being pregnant.....you have no control...shut up KIM! that woman is carrying a child for you and has to give it up to you, that's pretty GD hard!.......SMGDH
> http://people.com/babies/kim-kardashian-west-surrogacy-harder-than-pregnancy/


Honestly I think it's pretty hard on both sides after watching a friend go through the process. The woman carrying having to deal with the eventual reality that she has to give up the baby....the expected parents worrying that she may not be able to break away/that all will go expected. The situation is not ideal on either side. She probably could've kept that to herself...was that her entire quote or are you paraphrasing? (I don't click links)


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Honestly I think it's pretty hard on both sides after watching a friend go through the process. The woman carrying having to deal with the eventual reality that she has to give up the baby....the expected parents worrying that she may not be able to break away/that all will go expected. The situation is not ideal on either side. She probably could've kept that to herself...was that her entire quote or are you paraphrasing? (I don't click links)



“You know, it is really different,” said Kardashian West. “Anyone that says or thinks it is just the easy way out is just completely wrong. I think it is so much harder to go through it this way, because you are not really in control.”

“Obviously you pick someone that you completely trust and that you have a good bond and relationship with, but it is still … knowing that I was able to carry my first two babies and not my baby now, it’s hard for me,” she adds. “It’s definitely a harder experience than I anticipated just in the control area.”


----------



## zen1965

tweegy said:


> I. am. CRYING!!!!!!
> 
> Memmmoooorrrriiiiiieeeessss!!!! "Even the bears are rolling their eyes"



Those were the days.....


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> “You know, it is really different,” said Kardashian West. “Anyone that says or thinks it is just the easy way out is just completely wrong. I think it is so much harder to go through it this way, because you are not really in control.”
> 
> “Obviously you pick someone that you completely trust and that you have a good bond and relationship with, but it is still … knowing that I was able to carry my first two babies and not my baby now, it’s hard for me,” she adds. “It’s definitely a harder experience than I anticipated just in the control area.”


Thanks. I can totally understand her sentiment. I'm sure it is hard especially if you have carried your own before...there's a whole lot of emotions and inadequacies you're dealing with as well.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Thanks. I can totally understand her sentiment. I'm sure it is hard especially if you have carried your own before...there's a whole lot of emotions and inadequacies you're dealing with as well.



you’re welcome & I agree


----------



## YSoLovely

I imagine the bonding experience once the baby is there is totally different... I'd be scared I couldn't to my baby tbh


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> on a positive note for a Monday, I do love the Cherry Blossoms..  I'm in the beginning stages of wedding planning and I've always wanted Cherry Blossoms incorporated in my decor.  It's beautiful.


May God bless your marriage


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> I imagine the bonding experience once the baby is there is totally different... I'd be scared I couldn't to my baby tbh


Call me cynical, but I reckon she just didn’t want to “ruin”her body.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> actually not. In Germany state and church are well separated. to be legally married you have to marry at a register office, if you want to, you can also marry at church (if you only marry at church (I'm not sure if that's even possible...) you aren't legally married). so she married in august at the register office and next may in church. usually if you are planning to marry at church you do a very small register wedding, like only with your parents, and the next day or next week in church a big fat wedding blast.



Yep. I got legally married last month, and then we had an informal religious ceremony.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

baglover1973 said:


> Kim says having a surrogate is so much harder than being pregnant.....you have no control...shut up KIM! that woman is carrying a child for you and has to give it up to you, that's pretty GD hard!.......SMGDH
> http://people.com/babies/kim-kardashian-west-surrogacy-harder-than-pregnancy/



She is right though, she has no control compared to actually carrying the child. I don't think she meant to complain or demean the surrogate and says she has it easier than her or anything. She just says it's different and more difficult because it is not her who is carrying her own baby.


----------



## redney

Congratulations DC!


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> Call me cynical, but I reckon she just didn’t want to “ruin”her body.



Yep, she would mess up her plastic surgery and her ass would droop even further.


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She is right though, she has no control compared to actually carrying the child. I don't think she meant to complain or demean the surrogate and says she has it easier than her or anything. She just says it's different and more difficult because it is not her who is carrying her own baby.




ITA! I didn’t see it as complaining at all.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I imagine the bonding experience once the baby is there is totally different... I'd be scared I couldn't to my baby tbh


Same here.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> I imagine the bonding experience once the baby is there is totally different... I'd be scared I couldn't to my baby tbh



i have seen people say this and i don't understand it.  it is still your baby even though you were not attached to each other 24/7 for 9 months.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i have seen people say this and i don't understand it.  it is still your baby even though you were not attached to each other 24/7 for 9 months.


Same like when someone adopts a baby. The bond doesn't always happen immediate..doesn't mean that you love the child less just that the actual bonding process may not be as ideal as you imagined.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Same like when someone adopts a baby. The bond doesn't always happen immediate..doesn't mean that you love the child less just that the actual bonding process may not be as ideal as you imagined.





i have a grandson and obviously my son's ex-girlfriend carried him but i was around her the entire pregnancy.  she is no longer in the pic just like with a surrogate but as far as i am concerned - he is my child and has been since he was delivered. i could not love him more if i had carried him like my own two sons.  i am the one he depends on and calls mommy now. she is a nonfactor.   i am thankful for her taking good care of him as she carried him for 9 months but it ends there.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i have a grandson and obviously my son's ex-girlfriend carried him but i was around her the entire pregnancy.  she is no longer in the pic just like with a surrogate but as far as i am concerned - he is my child and has been since he was delivered. i could not love him more if i had carried him like my own two sons.  i am the one he depends on and calls mommy now. she is a nonfactor.   i am thankful for her taking good care of him as she carried him for 9 months but it ends there.


It worked out in your case but for some it's a difficult transition...those stories are out there too hence why some people would have concern/fear.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Honestly I think it's pretty hard on both sides after watching a friend go through the process. The woman carrying having to deal with the eventual reality that she has to give up the baby....the expected parents worrying that she may not be able to break away/that all will go expected. The situation is not ideal on either side. She probably could've kept that to herself...was that her entire quote or are you paraphrasing? (I don't click links)


I took one for the team and clicked...This is what she says. I understand what she means, not seeing an issue...

_
Kim Kardashian West may have had two difficult pregnancies with son Saint, 2 next month, and daughter North, 4, but she isn’t a big fan of turning to surrogacy for baby No. 3.

The 37-year-old reality star, who is expecting another baby girl with husband Kanye West, told Entertainment Tonight that surrogacy has actually been a harder route.

“You know, it is really different,” said Kardashian West. “Anyone that says or thinks it is just the easy way out is just completely wrong. I think it is so much harder to go through it this way, because you are not really in control.”

“Obviously you pick someone that you completely trust and that you have a good bond and relationship with, but it is still … knowing that I was able to carry my first two babies and not my baby now, it’s hard for me,” she adds. “It’s definitely a harder experience than I anticipated just in the control area.”_


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Same like when someone adopts a baby. The bond doesn't always happen immediate..doesn't mean that you love the child less just that the actual bonding process may not be as ideal as you imagined.



People often don’t bond with the baby they carried right away, but it’s not something women like to say out loud.


----------



## AECornell

kkfiregirl said:


> People often don’t bond with the baby they carried right away, but it’s not something women like to say out loud.



I didn’t. Took me weeks. We still needed to get to know each other. And the whole experience is overwhelming at first. I wasn’t that person that was like “omg I’m so in love with my baby this is the best thing ever.”


----------



## kkfiregirl

AECornell said:


> I didn’t. Took me weeks. We still needed to get to know each other. And the whole experience is overwhelming at first. I wasn’t that person that was like “omg I’m so in love with my baby this is the best thing ever.”



Yep, and they look like little aliens, not the babies we see on tv haha


----------



## AECornell

kkfiregirl said:


> Yep, and they look like little aliens, not the babies we see on tv haha



Lol yeah I mean there are definitely cute babies but my son was not one of them. Took him a couple months. Which I will totally tell him when he’s older. I also was not a cute baby so I get it [emoji38]


----------



## mkr

I don’t think I bonded immediately with either of my kids. Yes you have that mother instinct and do everything you can for the child but it took a little while. 

It might be easier for celebrities to bond with their children because all they have to do is hold them whenever they feel like it and watch someone else do all the work. They get to Ooh and aww see all the good stuff.


----------



## WishList986

Did we already establish that it's a baby girl? Just saw it in a clip from Ellen's show.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> People often don’t bond with the baby they carried right away, but it’s not something women like to say out loud.


This is true too...really such a shame that women don't talk about it more.


----------



## Kidclarke

kkfiregirl said:


> Some folks become very entitled when they have a baby. Act like they’re so special & no one has ever had a baby before.
> 
> I have a ton of baby gear from my son, but folks don’t want it. They want to buy everything new ... and my son is 2, so the stuff is only two years old ... oh well.


I had a friend like this. A month earlier she did not want kids, then decided she wanted to be a mother ASAP. She would call out of work all the time and would tell them "I'm creating life right now!!" as an excuse.  Would not take any used items and everything on her registry was over $100. She had over 80 items on the registry, not even exaggerating. Everything on there looked like a "I want this, this is cute, oh that looks cool" more then I need this. She had multiples of the same item like strollers. I didn't bother even going to the baby shower it was such a gift grab.

On the other hand I have a friend who was having her first child after a long time of thinking she couldn't have kids. She welcomed used things and had maybe 8 items total on her registry, all reasonably priced. She's having her second child recently and did not have a registry for this baby shower, just wanted to see everyone. I think that's the way I would like to go when I have a child. I do not see why anyone would not welcome hand me downs, especially from friends/family.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Kidclarke said:


> I do not see why anyone would not welcome hand me downs, especially from friends/family.



Because she & her baby are special .. can’t have anything that was used by another child!


----------



## tweegy

Kidclarke said:


> I had a friend like this. A month earlier she did not want kids, then decided she wanted to be a mother ASAP. She would call out of work all the time and would tell them "I'm creating life right now!!" as an excuse.  Would not take any used items and everything on her registry was over $100. She had over 80 items on the registry, not even exaggerating. Everything on there looked like a "I want this, this is cute, oh that looks cool" more then I need this. She had multiples of the same item like strollers. I didn't bother even going to the baby shower it was such a gift grab.
> 
> On the other hand I have a friend who was having her first child after a long time of thinking she couldn't have kids. She welcomed used things and had maybe 8 items total on her registry, all reasonably priced. She's having her second child recently and did not have a registry for this baby shower, just wanted to see everyone. I think that's the way I would like to go when I have a child. I do not see why anyone would not welcome hand me downs, especially from friends/family.



I literally Lol’d at “I’m creating life right now”...


----------



## White Orchid

AECornell said:


> Lol yeah I mean there are definitely cute babies but my son was not one of them. Took him a couple months. Which I will totally tell him when he’s older. I also was not a cute baby so I get it [emoji38]




I was also not an attractive baby, being late and all, and when the nurse handed me to Mum, she told the nurse I looked like a monkey and the nurse promptly took me away (it was the '60s)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Unless it has sentimental value, I would (very politely) decline hand me downs, personally.



WishList986 said:


> Did we already establish that it's a baby girl? Just saw it in a clip from Ellen's show.



I assumed it would be a girl when I saw the cherry blossom trees, the setting seemed girly to me. I wonder if she’ll stop at three or go for another?


----------



## Bentley1

There's nothing wrong with hand me downs,  but I personally had a great time shopping for my baby & wanted to chose all my own stuff and start fresh for him, especially since it was my first. Most of my friends already had babies and a few offered some stuff, but I declined.
The only "used" items are some collectible legos, sports cards and such from my husband's childhood, which obviously have sentimental value.


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> i have seen people say this and i don't understand it.  it is still your baby even though you were not attached to each other 24/7 for 9 months.



I'm not saying you won't bond, but if you carry your child, you have a nine months head start to connect and get to know your baby. Knowing the baby is mine and having felt it grow inside me for months is not the same, imo...


----------



## myown

YSoLovely said:


> I imagine the bonding experience once the baby is there is totally different... I'd be scared I couldn't to my baby tbh


I follow lots of people on instagram that adopted at birth. they all say they felt like it was their baby from the very first second


----------



## myown

Kidclarke said:


> I had a friend like this. A month earlier she did not want kids, then decided she wanted to be a mother ASAP. She would call out of work all the time and would tell them "I'm creating life right now!!" as an excuse.  Would not take any used items and everything on her registry was over $100. She had over 80 items on the registry, not even exaggerating. Everything on there looked like a "I want this, this is cute, oh that looks cool" more then I need this. She had multiples of the same item like strollers. I didn't bother even going to the baby shower it was such a gift grab.
> 
> On the other hand I have a friend who was having her first child after a long time of thinking she couldn't have kids. She welcomed used things and had maybe 8 items total on her registry, all reasonably priced. She's having her second child recently and did not have a registry for this baby shower, just wanted to see everyone. I think that's the way I would like to go when I have a child. I do not see why anyone would not welcome hand me downs, especially from friends/family.


as hand me down from family and friend are okay. I would never buy used stuff. I don't do it for myself, so why would I for my baby. I feel like the things are dirty, I have no idea what the people did with them or what kind or people that were. I buy a lot of things new, but none of my friends offered me any hand me downs yet


----------



## myown

tweegy said:


> I literally Lol’d at “I’m creating life right now”...


go to any mommy-to-be-facebook-page. they are full of that crap "I created life, what is your superpower?" "I am a mother what is your superpower?" "I make milk, what is your superpower?". I could puke reading that stuff


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Her top lip looks painful from this angle. Why is she doing this to herself?! Her lips were a good size even before any filler.


----------



## bagsforme

Did anyone buy her perfume.  I'll admit I did only because Gardinia is my absolute favorite scent.  Hasn't sold out.  Perfume is so hard to buy without smelling it.  Hopefully its not sweet and cheap smelling.  Will review when I get it.


----------



## myown

bagsforme said:


> Did anyone buy her perfume.  I'll admit I did only because Gardinia is my absolute favorite scent.  Hasn't sold out.  Perfume is so hard to buy without smelling it.  Hopefully its not sweet and cheap smelling.  Will review when I get it.


Ellen Degeneres said it smelled amazing and she didnt know it was Kims


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> Did anyone buy her perfume.  I'll admit I did only because Gardinia is my absolute favorite scent.  Hasn't sold out.  Perfume is so hard to buy without smelling it.  Hopefully its not sweet and cheap smelling.  Will review when I get it.


You know this isn't the fan forum right? Most folks in this thread want no parts of anything Kardashian/Jenner. Lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> You know this isn't the fan forum right? Most folks in this thread want no parts of anything Kardashian/Jenner. Lol



To be fair, that is true of most celebrity threads on tpf.


----------



## Kidclarke

myown said:


> as hand me down from family and friend are okay. I would never buy used stuff. I don't do it for myself, so why would I for my baby. I feel like the things are dirty, I have no idea what the people did with them or what kind or people that were. I buy a lot of things new, but none of my friends offered me any hand me downs yet


I can totally understand not looking for used stuff from others because you don't know where it has been. She had friends/family offering their hand me downs and that was a huge no from her because she wanted her baby to have everything new (and have everyone else pay for the new stuff).


Bentley1 said:


> There's nothing wrong with hand me downs,  but I personally had a great time shopping for my baby & wanted to chose all my own stuff and start fresh for him, especially since it was my first. Most of my friends already had babies and a few offered some stuff, but I declined.
> The only "used" items are some collectible legos, sports cards and such from my husband's childhood, which obviously have sentimental value.


I totally get that. 
I think what bothered me most was not that she wanted new things, but more she expected everyone else to get the new things for her.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I paid $1,000 for my son’s stroller in 2015. Now we have downsized to a smaller umbrella stroller, but why wouldn’t someone want the used stroller for free ...


----------



## Antonia

I just read that she made $10,000,000 today selling her new perfume.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Antonia said:


> I just read that she made $10,000,000 today selling her new perfume.



Good for her!


----------



## VickyB

3 or 30 kids.....what does she care? It's not as though she's their care giver.


----------



## berrydiva

Antonia said:


> I just read that she made $10,000,000 today selling her new perfume.


I do not for one moment believe this.....like Lil Kim claiming she made all that money from PayPal off a mixtape.


----------



## tulipfield

Cocolo said:


> Hey, do you all remember when Kim opened the Charmin public toilet?  That dress was awful.



I love this dress.  =X


----------



## shawtysoo

She is gorgeous


----------



## bag-princess

Kim is guest hosting on The Real this morning


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Antonia said:


> I just read that she made $10,000,000 today selling her new perfume.



Hahahahaha the lies


----------



## KatharinaV

kkfiregirl said:


> I paid $1,000 for my son’s stroller in 2015. Now we have downsized to a smaller umbrella stroller, but why wouldn’t someone want the used stroller for free ...


Of course somebody can use it  where I’m from there’s a huge market for selling second hand especially the more expensive stuff. Furthermore it’s much more eco friendly than it would be if everybody purchased new stuff all the time and just threw the old stuff away


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> Kim is guest hosting on The Real this morning



Isn't Robs Ex Adrienne one of the hosts? That's awkward..


----------



## knasarae

labelwhore04 said:


> Isn't Robs Ex Adrienne one of the hosts? That's awkward..


They don't seem to like Rob much.. it was probably fine lol.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Isn't Robs Ex Adrienne one of the hosts? That's awkward..



yes and Adrienne gushed all about how she always liked Kim!!  and Kim gushed all about how she liked Adrienne.
it was only awkward because kim always is as if these type of things are new to her and she is not used to doing them.  she met two fans and of course they thought that kim was sooooo perfect as they cried because they finally got to meet her!  but i must say that when kim talks about her makeup line and perfume she seemed much much more comfortable and it didn't seem so forced out of her.



knasarae said:


> They don't seem to like Rob much.. it was probably fine lol.



basically!!!


----------



## Cocolo

I wasn’t digging her makeup on the real, but did her voice lower? Where’s that Burma psa?



Hmm, maybe I was thinking about the snow videos with high pitched kardashians.   I’d put one of those here, but.....too klose for komfort.


----------



## Cocoabean

Faith43 said:


> I think I got all of 1, maybe 2, items on my registries (wedding and baby). The older family members liked to give money or something handmade (for baby, like a quilt). We ended up buying most of our own stuff so waste of time to even fill out a registry. I worked in a higher end place once and remember the registries and these women getting all their stuff in them. I guess some family/friends do buy from registries but we weren't that lucky. Young and starting out (wedding) is when you need it the most and first baby. We (my husband now) only had the one child but when we did try for our 2nd, I wasn't even going to take the time to even fill out a registry. For new moms, I ask the mother if she has one and if not, usually do cash or where she would like a gift card to.
> 
> Do you all expect a thank you card if you are at the bridal/baby shower and the bride-to-me/mom-to-be thanks you at the shower? I know someone who got all pissed off for not getting a thank you card. If you don't attend, then yes, send them a thank you card.



Call me old fashioned, but yes it makes me angry to not get a thank you note. Even an emailed one would work for me. It is the proper thing to do. Especially today when registries can be done completely online. The gifter might not have any way of knowing if the person received the gift. 

Case in point. Friends of mine invited me to their wedding, but I could not attend. They did a crowd sourcing registry for their honeymoon. I had no way to know if they actually received the money. It took 13 months for the bride to get the notes out, but she finally did. I didn't want to be rude and ask, but it was always in the back of my mind.

Another couple did the same thing. They sent thank you notes right away with photos of them in the location that I purchased for them. It was very sweet.

A friend had a baby shower/gender reveal party. She invited over 50 people. Had it catered along with asking folks to bring some pot luck dishes. Big to do. Made a big deal about keeping track of who gave what. No notes, no nothing. She is pregnant again. I am not interested in a second shower. Then again, I also don't believe there should be showers for subsequent children.


----------



## TC1

I had my wedding thank you notes out a week after my wedding. I think people wait too long because after the big day they finally just want to relax and unwind. Well, too bad..the work is not done IMO. I flew to my cousins wedding incurred travel and hotel expenses and a gift. Didn't ever get a thank you..wasn't too happy. 2 years later they were divorced  having never sent a single thank you to anyone.


----------



## poopsie

So glad I eloped. I HATE all that wedding/shower s#!t.


----------



## Yoshi1296

kkfiregirl said:


> I paid $1,000 for my son’s stroller in 2015. Now we have downsized to a smaller umbrella stroller, but why wouldn’t someone want the used stroller for free ...



Damn I dont even have a baby and I'd still take that stroller for free if you offered me LOL


----------



## Yoshi1296

I guess the thank you cards are common among weddings in America. Hindu weddings never have thank you cards sent out afterwards. Instead the couple goes to each table and thanks everyone individually for coming and for the gift.


----------



## terebina786

Yoshi1296 said:


> I guess the thank you cards are common among weddings in America. Hindu weddings never have thank you cards sent out afterwards. Instead the couple goes to each table and thanks everyone individually for coming and for the gift.



Same with Muslim weddings.  I couldn’t be bothered to sent thank you notes after my wedding, I didn’t even know 70% of the people there thanks to my parents and in laws.

My dream wedding would’ve been to elope in Vegas or Mexico lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

terebina786 said:


> Same with Muslim weddings.  I couldn’t be bothered to sent thank you notes after my wedding, I didn’t even know 70% of the people there thanks to my parents and in laws.
> 
> My dream wedding would’ve been to elope in Vegas or Mexico lol



Lol same with us! My cousin just had her wedding and I remember my mom and my aunt going around with her during the wedding to introduce each person to her so she knew who they were. It was pretty funny because she was so overwhelmed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looking at pics from Serena’s wedding, it looks like Kim just threw on a American Apparel dress and called it a day...


----------



## Ceeyahd

Cocoabean said:


> Call me old fashioned, but yes it makes me angry to not get a thank you note. Even an emailed one would work for me. It is the proper thing to do. Especially today when registries can be done completely online. The gifter might not have any way of knowing if the person received the gift.
> 
> Case in point. Friends of mine invited me to their wedding, but I could not attend. They did a crowd sourcing registry for their honeymoon. I had no way to know if they actually received the money. It took 13 months for the bride to get the notes out, but she finally did. I didn't want to be rude and ask, but it was always in the back of my mind.
> 
> Another couple did the same thing. They sent thank you notes right away with photos of them in the location that I purchased for them. It was very sweet.
> 
> A friend had a baby shower/gender reveal party. She invited over 50 people. Had it catered along with asking folks to bring some pot luck dishes. Big to do. Made a big deal about keeping track of who gave what. No notes, no nothing. She is pregnant again. I am not interested in a second shower. Then again, I also don't believe there should be showers for subsequent children.



I have a relative on DH's side of the family. Poor guy, his parents basically arranged his first marriage, and it didn't survive the first 24 hrs. We couldn't attend as we lived out of the area and had newborns. We sent a very nice collection of what they had on their registry. We never received a thank you, but honestly I didn't expect one given the immediate drama he/they experienced. On this guy's second run at a wedding, I don't  remember a thank you before the wedding was cancelled. On his third go at it, I attended the shower, but couldn't make it to the wedding, as we had an equally important day, but sent a nice gift. We didn't receive a thank you for the shower gift, and for the wedding, again nothing. It's family so we did attend another family wedding and this couple came up to us and asked us if we received their thank you card, which of course no thank you was sent. Because who goes to someone and asks if they received a mailed thank you. Tacky. These are very close relatives to DHs family, they never sent anything nor an acknowledgement for our newborns, but called to brainstorm the possibility of traveling to the first wedding. The third wedding we couldn't make because of the equally important event in our household, a religious event. We never received any gifts or acknowledgement for our daughters' for either event. So maybe gifts just don't matter to these folks neither received or sent.


----------



## tweegy

*Walks in*

What are we discussing?


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> *Walks in*
> 
> What are we discussing?


  You evil bish!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

tweegy said:


> *Walks in*
> 
> What are we discussing?



It’s a slow night ...


----------



## arnott

myown said:


> go to any mommy-to-be-facebook-page. they are full of that crap "I created life, what is your superpower?" "I am a mother what is your superpower?" "I make milk, what is your superpower?". I could puke reading that stuff



OMG, seriously?!


----------



## tweegy

myown said:


> go to any mommy-to-be-facebook-page. they are full of that crap "I created life, what is your superpower?" "I am a mother what is your superpower?" "I make milk, what is your superpower?". I could puke reading that stuff





arnott said:


> OMG, seriously?!



I’ll never forget the debate between some ladies I know of who had the worst birth: c-section moms or natural.. it was both humorous and tragic... I was also questioning whether this debate was actually happening before my eyes


----------



## mcb100

It's true, about some moms or expecting moms and facebook. I remember growing up, a lot of friends got pregnent at like 16 years old, or teenage pregnancies. (Whatever, doesn't affect me yanno.)  But then they would post all this corny stuff on facebook like, "The most important job is to be a mom," and "I am giving someone in the world life and that is the most important thing in the world above all." Kind of like as if we should pat them back on the back or something.....(Mother-ish quotes everywhere, pregnancy photo shoots bombarded in your face), and to me I was just thinking like ehhhhhh.


----------



## WishList986

How far along is the surrogate?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking at pics from Serena’s wedding, it looks like Kim just threw on a American Apparel dress and called it a day...



I said the same thing. The theme was Beauty and the Beast and she’s shows up wearing her casual pap stroll tank dress.   After the wedding/Honeymoon I’d playfully hit her up like “So...the theme, did you just say eff it or..?” I would need an explanation, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

What Kim wore wouldn’t cross my mind when thinking back on my wedding day.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim and another one of her platforms!  This week it’s the homeless.  Wasn’t last week planned parenthood?? I’m starting to loose count!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> What Kim wore wouldn’t cross my mind when thinking back on my wedding day.


+1


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Kim and another one of her platforms!  This week it’s the homeless.  Wasn’t last week planned parenthood?? I’m starting to loose count!



OMG!  I was just coming in to talk about this!

So all of a sudden she's just realizing that homelessness is an epidemic!  I mean this girl is on her way to being Mother Teresa.  I guess she has amnesia and doesn't remember that they gave Homeless Shorty his makeover back in the day...  I mean I know he was an actor, but still...  lol

Next week I guess she will discuss the Opioid epidemic.  Groundbreaking stuff for the 10th season


----------



## WishList986

I'd rather they actually talk about these topics on their show and use their platform for good than talk about superficial crap, but thats just me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WishList986 said:


> I'd rather they actually talk about these topics on their show and use their platform for good than talk about superficial crap, but thats just me.



but they aren't really using it for good, because they aren't genuine about doing anything once the cameras stop rolling.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> but they aren't really using it for good, because they aren't genuine about doing anything once the cameras stop rolling.




EXACTLY!!!! don’t drink the tea!
It’s just talk for the show!  She isn’t going to do anything - and Khloe even less! She’s too busy trying to keep up with Tristan!


----------



## DC-Cutie

a few years ago all of a sudden they were interested in the Armenian genocide...  then, nothing!  Only a topic because Lamar was possibly going to play in Turkey


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!  I was just coming in to talk about this!
> 
> So all of a sudden she's just realizing that homelessness is an epidemic!  I mean this girl is on her way to being Mother Teresa.  I guess she has amnesia and doesn't remember that they gave Homeless Shorty his makeover back in the day...  I mean I know he was an actor, but still...  lol
> 
> Next week I guess she will discuss the Opioid epidemic.  Groundbreaking stuff for the 10th season



Oh lawd! Not that!

But you are right- she will have another platform soon.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> a few years ago all of a sudden they were interested in the Armenian genocide...  then, nothing!  Only a topic because Lamar was possibly going to play in Turkey




And we see how long that lasted! [emoji41]


----------



## WishList986

DC-Cutie said:


> but they aren't really using it for good, because they aren't genuine about doing anything once the cameras stop rolling.


By giving more attention to these groups they are doing some good, as they're spreading the word. They have a big following, its pretty likely that some people watching will take action to support these causes.


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> By giving more attention to these groups they are doing some good, as they're spreading the word. They have a big following, its pretty likely that some people watching will take action to support these causes.



Well yea that is what her followers count on her for- leadership on how best to make a difference in the world. [emoji41]


----------



## WishList986

bag-princess said:


> Well yea that is what her followers count on her for- leadership on how best to make a difference in the world. [emoji41]


Lol, k. Just saying that its better to at least pretend you give a damn than to just talk about boobs and Birkins all day.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> but they aren't really using it for good, because they aren't genuine about doing anything once the cameras stop rolling.





bag-princess said:


> EXACTLY!!!! don’t drink the tea!
> It’s just talk for the show!  She isn’t going to do anything - and Khloe even less! She’s too busy trying to keep up with Tristan!



I agree that at least they are raising awareness on these issues. Some week ago it was cancer I believe and sometime ago was gun control ...Maybe she’s doing it for the show and not going to shelters to volunteer every week, but it’s all Real issues.. they have touched on homelessness more than once. They have a huge following what’s the harm in raising awareness and spreading the word...

Damned if they do, damned if they don’t


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So Kim fired Stephanie


----------



## Bentley1

Glitterandstuds said:


> So Kim fired Stephanie


What happened?


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> So Kim fired Stephanie


Who?


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> What happened?



I was about to ask because wasn’t she on Sunday’s show and they were al buddy buddy again???


----------



## bag-princess

I suspected it was something like this!!!


http://people.com/tv/why-kim-kardashian-dropped-assistant-stephanie-shepherd/

“She went from being an assistant to more of a celebrity”


----------



## WishList986

LOL @ them spinning it like Stephanie got too big for her britches, when in reality she realized she wanted more out of her life than to just be an assistant. I've heard multiple other places that it was a mutual decision as well.


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Who?


Her personal assistant who always looked way better than Kim.


----------



## terebina786

I thought she was promoted to the COO of Kim Kardashian brands recently?  She was no longer a PA.
Steph and Kourt apparently were/are really close as well.


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> LOL @ them spinning it like Stephanie got too big for her britches, when in reality she realized she wanted more out of her life than to just be an assistant. I've heard multiple other places that it was a mutual decision as well.




And what was wrong with saying that- or was a mutual decision????


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> I thought she was promoted to the COO of Kim Kardashian brands recently?  She was no longer a PA.
> Steph and Kourt apparently were/are really close as well.



She was COO. The latter part of the article mentions that after being promoted Stephanie didn’t have the knowledge to fulfill the roll which is avalid reason to relieve her of her duties if that was the case. Why Kim would give her the position if she didn’t qualify in the first place is beyond me tho...


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She was COO. The latter part of the article mentions that after being promoted Stephanie didn’t have the knowledge to fulfill the roll which is avalid reason to relieve her of her duties if that was the case. Why Kim would give her the position if she didn’t qualify in the first place is beyond me tho...


Hey, as Richard Branson said, 'say yes - then figure out how to do it later'

She just didn't do the second part it seems


----------



## tweegy

WishList986 said:


> LOL @ them spinning it like Stephanie got too big for her britches, when in reality she realized she wanted more out of her life than to just be an assistant. I've heard multiple other places that it was a mutual decision as well.


I didn't interpret it as she got too big for her britches. It seems that she was more distracted with the fame she got rather than being a functioning COO. Also seeing as she was close with the fam, some people cannot separate personal from business...


----------



## terebina786

I read that Kim was irked by Steph and Kourt’s friendship.  It was on the show supposedly.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> Hey, as Richard Branson said, 'say yes - then figure out how to do it later'
> 
> She just didn't do the second part it seems



So true!!!! Why do so many people not get this????!!!!!


----------



## myown

baglover1973 said:


> she just threw herself a baby shower....smgdh


talking about baby shower. 
Nici Hilton just had her second, too:











http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5106529/Paris-Kathy-Hilton-throw-baby-shower-Nicky.html


----------



## bag-princess

I wonder if Chrissy will throw herself one next????


----------



## bisousx

As long as they’re not requesting gifts lol

It looks like a fabulous get together


----------



## meluvs2shop

tweegy said:


> Hey, as Richard Branson said, 'say yes - then figure out how to do it later'



Always been my motto. Fake it till you make it.


----------



## White Orchid

Tbh I’ve seen nicer table setups.  It’s nice, don’t get me wrong, but I was expecting more - as in with more flowers and so on.  Yes, I know I’m picky lol.

Where is that other Aunt/sister - the ex alcoholic one (name escapes me)?  Sorry, Kyle’s sister.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Tbh I’ve seen nicer table setups.  It’s nice, don’t get me wrong, but I was expecting more - as in with more flowers and so on.  Yes, I know I’m picky lol.
> 
> Where is that other Aunt/sister - the ex alcoholic one (name escapes me)?  Sorry, Kyle’s sister.


You mean krazy Kim.


----------



## VickyB

Happy Thanksgiving all you fabulous folks!!!!!!!!


----------



## dell

myown said:


> talking about baby shower.
> Nici Hilton just had her second, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5106529/Paris-Kathy-Hilton-throw-baby-shower-Nicky.html



I bet Kim wasn’t invited lol


----------



## tweegy

dell said:


> I bet Kim wasn’t invited lol



Lol why would she be? They don’t roll together anymore


----------



## lulu212121

tweegy said:


> Lol why would she be? They don’t roll together anymore


Kim is family.


----------



## tweegy

lulu212121 said:


> Kim is family.


Family to who? the Hiltons?? I dont think so


----------



## lallybelle

I think she means Kim Richards. I see Kyle and her daughters and Kim’s daughters, but no Kim.


----------



## tweegy

lallybelle said:


> I think she means Kim Richards. I see Kyle and her daughters and Kim’s daughters, but no Kim.


Oh! Forgot about her


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah Kim Richards.  Kinda rude to invite one sister but not the other, no?  I’m guessing there’s some bad blood.  Tbh, I found Kyle just as annoying as Kim lol.


----------



## AECornell

I didn’t see anywhere she wasn’t invited, just that she wasn’t there.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Has anyone bought her new perfumes? I heard they’re actually really nice.


----------



## redney

Another hastily fabricated fragrance?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Surprisingly, I heard it is really good too. But I'm way too obsessed with my own perfume to actually purchase another. It has become my signature scent.


----------



## gazoo

I kinda love her perfume bottle style.


----------



## andicandi3x12

I’ll admit I wanted to purchase the fragrance, but not enough reviews/ comparisons for me. Some say the main one smells like her first fragrance, which if I recall correctly smelled like an off brand version of classic Michael Kors.


----------



## bagsforme

I got two of her perfumes.  The gardenia and citrus.  Didn't care for either.  I thought the gardenia was heavy and didn't smell like gardenias as much as I thought.  the citrus is a lighter scent and also didn't smell much like gardenias.  Packaging is really nice and like the crystal insert.  Bought them only because gardenias are my fav scent but was disappointed.


----------



## Esizzle

Look at what Stephanie Shepherd, Kim's fired assistant, posted on Instagram. Throwing shade!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hmm, that doesn’t scream shade to me.


----------



## Esizzle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hmm, that doesn’t scream shade to me.


I was referring to "letting go of a bad friend" part


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh, ok. Honestly, friendship be damned, business is business. If you can’t do the job, I have to find someone who can  I’d still have love for you tho.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> Oh! Forgot about her


LOL - wish I could!


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> I was referring to "letting go of a bad friend" part


That's hardly shade but why did she accept a job that she knew she couldn't handle. She learned a lesson, your boss isn't your friend first. Kim employed Steph so I don't really get the big deal folks are making about this.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always been a champion of the sports luxe look.

And Kim Kardashian showed just how versatile the trend is as she slipped into no less than six outfits for a photoshoot promoting husband Kanye West's Yeezy line in Los Angeles on Thursday.

Showcasing her hourglass curves, the 37-year-old reality star sizzled in the neutral ensembles that clung to her phenomenal frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-figure-six-Yeezy-outfits.html#ixzz500v5IISf


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> That's hardly shade but why did she accept a job that she knew she couldn't handle. She learned a lesson, your boss isn't your friend first. Kim employed Steph so I don't really get the big deal folks are making about this.



We don’t know that steph couldn’t handle the job. Kim may have very well made the relationship more personal & then decided to fire Stephanie when she started getting too ‘famous.’


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> We don’t know that steph couldn’t handle the job. Kim may have very well made the relationship more personal & then decided to fire Stephanie when she started getting too ‘famous.’


I'm not talking about her being Kim's assistant, I'm referring to her being the COO of KKW - she was fired for not being able to perform the job responsibilities. Steph wanted a larger role and wasn't prepared...you either step up or step out. She was successful as Kim's assistant so if she was given the COO role, there was some trust she might be able to perform the job. Supposedly they both agreed that she wasn't prepared for the role.

It was a bad move on Kim's give her that position and on Steph's part for not preparing for such a large move. Why would you make someone who is your assistant a COO? lol. Steph learned the hard way, which many people do when dealing with celebs....they're your employer first regardless of if you think the relationship has turned personal.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I'm not talking about her being Kim's assistant, I'm referring to her being the COO of KKW - she was fired for not being able to perform the job responsibilities. Steph wanted a larger role and wasn't prepared...you either step up or step out. She was successful as Kim's assistant so if she was given the COO role, there was some trust she might be able to perform the job.
> 
> It was a bad move on Kim's give her that position and on Steph's part for not preparing for such a large move. Steph learned the hard way, which many people do when dealing with celebs....they're your employer first regardless of if you think the relationship has turned personal.



fair enough & i agree


----------



## berrydiva

I really like those black heels with the toe strap. I might have to get those.

So all of those random pics of her were for Yeezy photoshoots?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

berrydiva said:


> I'm not talking about her being Kim's assistant, I'm referring to her being the COO of KKW - she was fired for not being able to perform the job responsibilities. Steph wanted a larger role and wasn't prepared...you either step up or step out. She was successful as Kim's assistant so if she was given the COO role, there was some trust she might be able to perform the job. Supposedly they both agreed that she wasn't prepared for the role.
> 
> It was a bad move on Kim's give her that position and on Steph's part for not preparing for such a large move. Why would you make someone who is your assistant a COO? lol. Steph learned the hard way, which many people do when dealing with celebs....they're your employer first regardless of if you think the relationship has turned personal.



We might never know the truth about what happened. Steph can’t talk due to a NDA so Kim can spin any narrative she wants. The Kardashian’s aren’t really known for their honesty either. Who knows.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> That's hardly shade but why did she accept a job that she knew she couldn't handle. She learned a lesson, your boss isn't your friend first. Kim employed Steph so I don't really get the big deal folks are making about this.


Seems Steph isn't the only one who couldn't separate business from personal...


----------



## Yoshi1296

I think Kim was getting jealous because Steph was getting famous and her fans started making fan accounts and posting about Steph. 

If Kim didn't want her to become famous...then why did she have her included on the most recent KUWTK episodes?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

When y’all say ‘famous’ are y’all talking about social media famous because... It’s not like Steph was being hounded by paps and walking red carpets, let’s not.

Lol at her doing a pap shoot to model those ugly Yeezy pieces. He’s on season 6 and all the ish looks the same as other seasons. Just stick to shoes, Ye.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> When y’all say ‘famous’ are y’all talking about social media famous because... It’s not like Steph was being hounded by paps and walking red carpets, let’s not.
> 
> Lol at her doing a pap shoot to model those ugly Yeezy pieces. He’s on season 6 and all the ish looks the same as other seasons. Just stick to shoes, Ye.



Yes, her followers count started to grow rapidly and she started doing appearances at events by herself. And Kim K fan accounts started making a separate fan account dedicated to Steph.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Interesting. I know people put nothing past Kim and I get it but Steph being out of her depth and unable to perform her job duties sounds more believeable than Kim being jealous about IG fan pages, lol. We’ll never know what really happened tho.

At any rate, Steph should wait till she’s no longer unemployed to throw shade of any sort. I don’t think that’s what she was doing, I’m just saying. Don’t play yourself.


----------



## berrydiva

hollieplus2 said:


> We might never know the truth about what happened. Steph can’t talk due to a NDA so Kim can spin any narrative she wants. The Kardashian’s aren’t really known for their honesty either. Who knows.


I'm going off of what Steph has said regarding wanting a larger role and applying a bit of logic/life (work) experience not "sources" in the articles. But you're correct...somewhere in the middle of both Steph's and Kim's stories is the truth.

I just don't get giving the job of operating your brand to someone who had no experience in that arena at all....it takes a really dynamic person to go into something where they have no experience and succeed.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> I really like those black heels with the toe strap. I might have to get those.
> 
> *So all of those random pics of her were for Yeezy photoshoots?*


I think they mean she is a walking advertisement rather than an actual photoshoot.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those pics were all taken the same day. Might as well be a photo shoot....


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> I think they mean she is a walking advertisement rather than an actual photoshoot.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those pics were all taken the same day. Might as well be a photo shoot....



 I thought it was an actual photoshoot....Kanye got her out here looking a fool.


----------



## WishList986

I don't mind that taupe Yeezy dress, it's pretty cute on her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Interesting. I know people put nothing past Kim and I get it but Steph being out of her depth and unable to perform her job duties sounds more believeable than Kim being jealous about IG fan pages, lol. We’ll never know what really happened tho.
> 
> At any rate, Steph should wait till she’s no longer unemployed to throw shade of any sort. I don’t think that’s what she was doing, I’m just saying. Don’t play yourself.



Well I think both stories are related. Steph was becoming more popular while also taking on a bigger role for Kim thinking she would be able to handle it. This may have affected her performance and Kim probably started to think that Steph might not be the right person for her anymore and fired her. 

I agree the throwing shade part is so immature but I am not surprised because so many people in Hollywood do it and it's so annoying.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> When y’all say ‘famous’ are y’all talking about social media famous because... It’s not like Steph was being hounded by paps and walking red carpets, let’s not.
> 
> Lol at her doing a pap shoot to model those ugly Yeezy pieces. He’s on season 6 and all the ish looks the same as other seasons. Just stick to shoes, Ye.


Social media famous is fame dahling...lol.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Social media famous is fame dahling...lol.


----------



## gillianna

When I see Kanye’s  clothing line I always think his inspiration and genius in design comes from him looking at Spanx support underwear and leggings.    And you know how the k family loves their Spanx.


----------



## Prufrock613

gillianna said:


> When I see Kanye’s  clothing line I always think his inspiration and genius in design comes from him looking at Spanx support underwear and leggings.    And you know how the k family loves their Spanx.


Yes, I find nothing attractive about the bike shorts/ Spanx hybrid...just no.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> .


You forgot these pictures Sasha  All apparently from the same day.
Tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

Funny how she’ll almost never pose with her a$$ on show.  Every “Pap”/“candid” snap is full frontal.  I guess we should thank her for sparing us?


----------



## White Orchid

It’s like Kanye looked at a carton of eggs and got inspired to “create” these sneakers.  And I use the word create very loosely.


----------



## redney

So Spanx/bike shorts and sports bras in dull colors are "genius" Ye creations? Mmmmmkay.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't even like the shoes, although they seem to be popular. What am I missing?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> You forgot these pictures Sasha  All apparently from the same day.
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3895481
> View attachment 3895482
> View attachment 3895483
> View attachment 3895484
> View attachment 3895485
> View attachment 3895486
> View attachment 3895487
> View attachment 3895488
> View attachment 3895489


   Poor Kim.

I really really want those toe strap shoes now that I saw the taupe colored ones....such a good beach/pool side vaycay shoe.


----------



## VickyB

The bike short pics - the difference between the PS ones and the unPS ones is night and day!!!!!!!! God knows why this still shocks me. 

That last side view bike short pic is stellar!!!


----------



## VickyB

gillianna said:


> When I see Kanye’s  clothing line I always think his inspiration and genius in design comes from him looking at Spanx support underwear and leggings.    And you know how the k family loves their Spanx.


ALL THIS ALL DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> I don't even like the shoes, although they seem to be popular. What am I missing?


You are not missing anything. You have good taste.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> I don't even like the shoes, although they seem to be popular. What am I missing?


They really are popular I don't get it but am seeing it everywhere now. I got my brother a pair of Kirkland Signature "old man white gym shoes" for Christmas because they where $6.97. I told my SIL not really his style but I figured for $7 even if he only wears them walking the dog he'll at least get $7 worth out of wear out of them. Also he's heading towards 50 so I figured that he might like the "old man gym shoe", we both laughed. The next day on insta Gucci had picture of Jared Leto wearing a pair that looked basically just like the ones I got him. I nearly died sent her the picture and told her we can pass them off as "stylish"  and "trendy" lol when he opens them. They will always be old man white gym shoes in my book.


----------



## Florasun

Her top half and bottom half look like they belong to two different people.


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> They really are popular I don't get it but am seeing it everywhere now. I got my brother a pair of Kirkland Signature "old man white gym shoes" for Christmas because they where $6.97. I told my SIL not really his style but I figured for $7 even if he only wears them walking the dog he'll at least get $7 worth out of wear out of them. Also he's heading towards 50 so I figured that he might like the "old man gym shoe", we both laughed. The next day on insta Gucci had picture of Jared Leto wearing a pair that looked basically just like the ones I got him. I nearly died sent her the picture and told her we can pass them off as "stylish"  and "trendy" lol when he opens them. They will always be old man white gym shoes in my book.



OMG!!!! That is EXACTLY what I thought they looked like!!!! Except old men wear them also in black as their everyday shoes even with suits.


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> Her top half and bottom half look like they belong to two different people.



That's what Kim thinks too - "my a$$ doesn't look like that!!!"    Hugs, Florasun!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hypebeasts are crazy over the Wave runners. I know a few who love them, BIL included. Personally, I think they’re ugly AF and prefer the boosts. They look way better and they’re not bad for working out.



berrydiva said:


> Poor Kim.
> 
> I really really want those toe strap shoes now that I saw the taupe colored ones....such a good beach/pool side vaycay shoe.



I like them too. I can see them with denim cutoffs or a tank dress. They fit perfectly with the mule moment I’m currently having.


----------



## baglover1973

lol at how random those pics are...I mean really....she is always alone in some random dark place....(easy to photoshop).  Silly girl.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hypebeasts are crazy over the Wave runners. I know a few who love them, BIL included. Personally, I think they’re ugly AF and prefer the boosts. They look way better and they’re not bad for working out.


 You know these folks have no clue what you're talking about right? lol. But they are ooogly af.


----------



## pixiejenna

baglover1973 said:


> lol at how random those pics are...I mean really....she is always alone in some random dark place....(easy to photoshop).  Silly girl.


That's because her best lighting is candle and moon


----------



## gillianna

just out for a stroll in empty parking lots and gas stations at night with her favorite paid pap to take pictures and photo shop them before they are sent out.  
But she kind of looks like a hooker trying to find a client at night in these photos.


----------



## prettyprincess

Yoshi1296 said:


> Surprisingly, I heard it is really good too. But I'm way too obsessed with my own perfume to actually purchase another. It has become my signature scent.


Which one is your signature? 
I’m nosey, I know lol, but I always like to know which perfumes people love.


----------



## Yoshi1296

prettyprincess said:


> Which one is your signature?
> I’m nosey, I know lol, but I always like to know which perfumes people love.



Hahaha no worries! My signature is Diptyque Oud Palao. I get the eau de parfum because I really like how strong it is. And it is STRONG lol I put about 3 sprays all over and people notice it from pretty far away.


----------



## bag-princess

Why is Kim’s house still so empty? Was it filmed when they had just moved in - I noticed it again watching last nights episode.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hahaha no worries! My signature is Diptyque Oud Palao. I get the eau de parfum because I really like how strong it is. And it is STRONG lol I put about 3 sprays all over and people notice it from pretty far away.



Oh you’re one of THOSE! I’m curious to know why you want people to smell you from far away?


----------



## Esizzle

My signature is Chanel Chance eau de tendre- the pink one. Its light and floral and I have been using it for years. Even though its supposed to be a daytime spring fragrance I use it all day everyday lol. I recently got a sample of Chanel Gabrielle and am loving that too. Might switch over to Gabrielle.


----------



## Yoshi1296

kkfiregirl said:


> Oh you’re one of THOSE! I’m curious to know why you want people to smell you from far away?



Is that supposed to be a bad thing? Lol what do you mean by I'm "one of THOSE"????

I just like that my perfume has a presence wherever I go without overwhelming me as the wearer. I really want to just smell good at all times. Some people don't like ouds so they might hate the way I smell but that's fine.

I guess I just associate strong fragrances with a strong character. Also, stronger perfume means you use it less because it lasts longer = less money spent lol

Every time I buy perfume I always tell the salesperson to show me the perfumes that can knock a b***h out lolol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yoshi1296 said:


> Is that supposed to be a bad thing? Lol what do you mean by I'm "one of THOSE"????



I said it in jest 

no worries, you do you


----------



## gypsumrose

Question: I've been Katching up with my Kardashians (from seasons ago), and how do we explain the booty x-ray episode? There's now way those booties are real.. are they?


----------



## Esizzle

gypsumrose said:


> Question: I've been Katching up with my Kardashians (from seasons ago), and how do we explain the booty x-ray episode? There's now way those booties are real.. are they?


Probably just switched out the X-rays lol. No way Kim’s butt is real.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fat transfers don’t show up on X-Rays, folks  It’s why Kim’s ass has ballooned out of control with pregnancy and weight gain.


----------



## Yoshi1296

kkfiregirl said:


> I said it in jest
> 
> no worries, you do you



Oh I'm really sorry I didn't catch that lol I was just really wondering what that meant haha


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh I'm really sorry I didn't catch that lol I was just really wondering what that meant haha



it’s all good! i should’ve used the winking emoticon


----------



## LemonDrop

Where is she walking to? Where is she going? Every picture she seems to be walking around parking lots, alleys and business parks.


----------



## tweegy

gypsumrose said:


> Question: I've been Katching up with my Kardashians (from seasons ago), and how do we explain the booty x-ray episode? There's now way those booties are real.. are they?



You head is really gonna spin on the Botox allergy epi[emoji23] when it’s clearly not Kim taking the shots


----------



## tweegy

Esizzle said:


> My signature is Chanel Chance eau de tendre- the pink one. Its light and floral and I have been using it for years. Even though its supposed to be a daytime spring fragrance I use it all day everyday lol. I recently got a sample of Chanel Gabrielle and am loving that too. Might switch over to Gabrielle.



I love Mademoiselle... I gotta get me another bottle soon


----------



## Prufrock613

LemonDrop said:


> Where is she walking to? Where is she going? Every picture she seems to be walking around parking lots, alleys and business parks.


I bet she doesn’t even walk to the mailbox.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her glamorous appearance, whether on the red carpet or stepping out to run errands.

And Kim Kardashian certainly maintained her striking sense of style on Monday as she slipped into a skintight cutout dress for a Children's Hospital party in LA.

The 37-year-old showed off her flat stomach and her famous hourglass curves in the cream frock, which cut open at the front, as she arrived at The Grove for The Tot's event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-stomach-hourglass-figure.html#ixzz50NUowgLB


----------



## AECornell

I think she looks pretty good here. The shorter hair is definitely better!


----------



## tweegy

I like the look, I agree her hair cut looks cool. I'm not 100% on the fit of the dress tho. But I like the style!


----------



## whimsic

I love that last look


----------



## Swanky

For a CHILDREN’S HOSPITAL party tho?! Lol


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> For a CHILDREN’S HOSPITAL party tho?! Lol





She is always extra extra!!!  Can’t even turn it off for a few minutes with the kids!


----------



## AECornell

Swanky said:


> For a CHILDREN’S HOSPITAL party tho?! Lol



I didn’t click the link. Were there kids there? I’m guessing yeah? Haha well she looks good, but you’re right, probably not for a kids party, lol.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky said:


> For a CHILDREN’S HOSPITAL party tho?! Lol


Bwahahaha! I had to scroll back and reread the caption yes!!! 

Well, yeh as AECornell says, least she looks good...


----------



## berrydiva

It says she was at The Grove for Tots not the children's hospital so I'm guessing the event was at The Grove.

She looks good in those pics.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I don't think kids were actually at the party. It could have been just a fundraising event attended by adults only.


----------



## morgan20

Love the dress reminds me of the Toni Braxton ‘Unbreak My Heart’ one


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress is hot and the shorter wig is a nice change. She looks good.


----------



## Cocoabean

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hahaha no worries! My signature is Diptyque Oud Palao. I get the eau de parfum because I really like how strong it is. And it is STRONG lol I put about 3 sprays all over and people notice it from pretty far away.



My signature scent is “Whoa! Who Needs a Shower?”


----------



## Yoshi1296

Cocoabean said:


> My signature scent is “Whoa! Who Needs a Shower?”



Hahahahaha well everyone needs a shower at least every day!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her family of four will become five in the new year when they welcome a baby girl via a surrogate.

And Kim Kardashian shared a sweet snap of her adorable brood on Friday morning as she posed with husband Kanye West, 40, daughter North, four, and son Saint, two, at Kris Jenner's star-studded Christmas Eve soiree earlier this week.

The reality star, 37, posted the touching festive image as she opened up on her excitement at meeting the family's latest addition via her blog.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rable-family-holiday-photo.html#ixzz52jrT02Nz


----------



## Cocoabean

There is absolutely nothing "festive" about that Christmas Eve photo. Even the tree behind them looks sad. Saint looks like he'd just been crying, North cannot wait to get out of Momma's arms, Kim is a wax figure (as always) and staring into space, and Kanye is looking at the camera pleading with us to get him the hell outta there!


----------



## mkr

You can just feel the love.  
Said no one ever.


----------



## zen1965

3 weeks of blissful silence in this thread. Halleluja!


----------



## pukasonqo

new face?
no kylie, rob or kourtney’s youngest?
no pants for mason?


----------



## White Orchid

Lol @ “family Xmas photo” except that you’ve omitted two of your children


----------



## roses5682

Why isn't Mason wearing pants [emoji848]


----------



## White Orchid

roses5682 said:


> Why isn't Mason wearing pants [emoji848]


I think they’re trying to be “avant-garde” but instead look like try hards, lol, as we say in Oz.


----------



## roses5682

White Orchid said:


> I think they’re trying to be “avant-garde” but instead look like try hards, lol, as we say in Oz.



I firmly believe that saint needs a shirt and Mason needs pants. Nothing about this photo shoot reflects the winter holidays imo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Why is she going thru a surrogate? I didn’t follow her previous pregnancies. Did she have complications? 

I remember when her son was born and she was on Ellen she said Kanye didn’t want more children. I think she did tho bc she was coy when Ellen asked about having more kids.


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> Why is she going thru a surrogate? I didn’t follow her previous pregnancies. Did she have complications?
> 
> I remember when her son was born and she was on Ellen she said Kanye didn’t want more children. I think she did tho bc she was coy when Ellen asked about having more kids.


She had complications with both pregnancies. Don't remember the name of the condition but basically the placenta ruptured and could cause internal bleeding.  Sounds like an extremely serious condition. 

Was she saying he didnt want more kids due to her condition or just in general.  I could see how a man would say that given previous complications.


----------



## Florasun

Dammit. I was wondering how long before someone bumped these fools off of page four.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> She had complications with both pregnancies. Don't remember the name of the condition but basically the placenta ruptured and could cause internal bleeding.  Sounds like an extremely serious condition.
> 
> Was she saying he didnt want more kids due to her condition or just in general.  I could see how a man would say that given previous complications.



She had toxemia for north I think she had saint before it came back...


----------



## meluvs2shop

berrydiva said:


> She had complications with both pregnancies. Don't remember the name of the condition but basically the placenta ruptured and could cause internal bleeding.  Sounds like an extremely serious condition.
> 
> Was she saying he didnt want more kids due to her condition or just in general.  I could see how a man would say that given previous complications.


Good question. Perception is a funny thing. I took it as he didn’t want any more kids period. But now that you mention the complications that could be his reason. Idk. Plus most men who love their women can easily be persuaded to side with their loves.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> She had toxemia for north I think she had saint before it came back...


Oh ok...thought she had an issue with carrying Saint as well or after she gave birth.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Oh ok...thought she had an issue with carrying Saint as well or after she gave birth.



Lots of folks thought it was for vanity.. but I recall for north she had a bad experience being pregnant. And then she found out what it was. I do really think she had it tho. From what she was experiencing.


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> Lol @ “family Xmas photo” except that you’ve omitted two of your children


Ha, I read this as family "Xpress" photo _because_ you've omitted two of your children


----------



## mkr

Or they forgot they have kids...


----------



## tweegy

Lol!


----------



## zen1965

One of the worst pics ever. Even the trees look cheap and nasty. Khogre's hair tops it all.
HAPPY NEW YEAR, dolls!


----------



## pukasonqo

was PMK chanelling those GAP denim adds from the late 90s?


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West’s Son Hospitalized


Kim Kardashian and Kanye West spent their last few days of 2017 inside a hospital.

Their son Saint West was admitted to the hospital last Thursday, according to a new report from TMZ. Though the parents have yet to say anything about the medical emergency, sources told the outlet the two-year-old was hospitalized with pneumonia for several days.


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kim-karda...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6793&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West’s Son Hospitalized
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West spent their last few days of 2017 inside a hospital.
> 
> Their son Saint West was admitted to the hospital last Thursday, according to a new report from TMZ. Though the parents have yet to say anything about the medical emergency, sources told the outlet the two-year-old was hospitalized with pneumonia for several days.
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kim-karda...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6793&utm_content=inf&ipp=3



Geez! I hope the lil guy is okay!


----------



## zen1965

That's too bad. A small child in hospital is hard and upsetting for the kid and parents.
For the sake of decency I just hope she keeps this private.


----------



## pukasonqo

poor little guy, hope he recovers soon


----------



## bag-princess

zen1965 said:


> That's too bad. A small child in hospital is hard and upsetting for the kid and parents.
> For the sake of decency I just hope she keeps this private.




You know she’s already tweeted about it!  I hope she did not share pics of him with all the tubes and needles she said he had!


----------



## zen1965

^ sigh.
New Year's delusion on my behalf expecting her to not market her child's illness.


----------



## threadbender

The first thought in my head was Munchaesens. (sp?). And, I hate that it was. 
I hope the little guy is OK and that he is allowed peace and quiet. 
I truly wish these children would somehow be protected from this reality TV nonsense. They will never know how it is to not be in the spotlight 24/7.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> ^ sigh.
> New Year's delusion on my behalf expecting her to not market her child's illness.


She actually just thanked the doctors and nurses at the hospital, said it was scary and thanked people for their well wishes. I saw her tweet and thought it was fine, tasteful and standard fare. I've tweeted places where I felt the staff did a great job.


----------



## berrydiva

carlpsmom said:


> The first thought in my head was Munchaesens. (sp?). *And, I hate that it was.*


Where did you get that it was Munchausen's?

ETA: just realized that you were trying to say "And, I hate that it was [my first thought]". I thought I missed something in the article.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> She actually just thanked the doctors and nurses at the hospital, said it was scary and thanked people for their well wishes. I saw her tweet and thought it was fine, tasteful and standard fare. I've tweeted places where I felt the staff did a great job.



I saw the tweet too and was wondering myself what the issue was... it was tasteful and I didn’t see any issue with it...


----------



## ultravisitor

VickyB said:


> OMG!!!! That is EXACTLY what I thought they looked like!!!! Except old men wear them also in black as their everyday shoes even with suits.


Well, that's actually the point. lol They're inspired by the normcore trend and the dad-sneakers like New Balances that were part of it. I think they're just...overkill.

I don't like any of the Yeezy sneakers. I think we all know that if Kanye had nothing to do with them and they were sitting on a shelf at Payless, then they'd stay there. No one would be lining up for them.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She actually just thanked the doctors and nurses at the hospital, said it was scary and thanked people for their well wishes. I saw her tweet and thought it was fine, tasteful and standard fare. I've tweeted places where I felt the staff did a great job.



That was the second tweet - thanking the hospital. This was the first one.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> That was the second tweet - thanking the hospital. This was the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922799



It’s the same one...


----------



## bag-princess

It’s not the same one in the pics. They are separate.


----------



## tweegy

I got it off her IG... I dunno...

Aside from which tweet it is and how many times she tweeting... still failing to see the issue about her message tho...


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> That was the second tweet - thanking the hospital. This was the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922799


It's the same tweet. It's just broken up into two because of twitter's character limits. The tweet/IG post are the same.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I got it off her IG... I dunno...
> 
> Aside from which tweet it is and how many times she tweeting... still failing to see the issue about her message tho...


Exactly. There's really nothing wrong with that tweet. And, it's not like she tweeted it while he was in the hospital....she just tweeted it this morning. lol


----------



## Irishgal

I’ll bet they were worried sick. Glad he’s okay and on the mend.


----------



## threadbender

berrydiva said:


> Where did you get that it was Munchausen's?
> 
> ETA: just realized that you were trying to say "And, I hate that it was [my first thought]". I thought I missed something in the article.



Yes, sorry. I am sick with a cold and not making the most sense.


----------



## WishList986

I see nothing wrong with her tweeting about her child.


----------



## zen1965

Some do, some don't. I for one do.


----------



## WishList986

Y tho.


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> Y tho.


I couldn't resist...


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 3923670



[emoji24][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] dead!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 3923670


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 3923670


This is exactly what I was referencing hahah, so glad you found that!


----------



## bag-princess

Twins!!!!  







http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kris-jenn...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6851&utm_content=inf&ipp=3



Kim’s Twin! Plastic Surgeons Weigh In on Kris Jenner’s Shocking Makeover


----------



## redney

When will the rest of the sisters undergo the same Kanye makeovers? What about Caitlyn?


----------



## berrydiva

It doesn't look all that bad on Kris....maybe she has a better wig. I need to see a better pic though. Kim's blond is a mess though....her wigs are all just a mess.


----------



## kkfiregirl

The mother looks nice.


----------



## zen1965

Kim looks zombie-esque.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Twins!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kris-jenn...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6851&utm_content=inf&ipp=3
> 
> 
> 
> Kim’s Twin! Plastic Surgeons Weigh In on Kris Jenner’s Shocking Makeover



Kris looks good with the blonde... something about Kim’s face there looks different... but they look good.. guess they wanted a change.. heck I had so many hair colors and styles they’ve had the same one since forever


----------



## mkr

Whole lotta photoshop going on.


----------



## pukasonqo

twins indeed...only one was born 20 plus years earlier but hey, we know kris you are only 30


----------



## mkr

Kris does look good.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Kris does look good.




ITA!! And she looks better than Kim!! [emoji12]


----------



## Bentley1

Kris actually looks good. She looks "fresher" if that's even possible for Satan's right hand bish.


----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> Kris looks good with the blonde... something about Kim’s face there looks different... but they look good.. guess they wanted a change.. heck I had so many hair colors and styles they’ve had the same one since forever



Same! I’m actually toying with the idea of going that blonde but I don’t think I can pull it off.


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> Same! I’m actually toying with the idea of going that blonde but I don’t think I can pull it off.


You could go gradual? The think with hairstyles is you can always change it up if you don't like it. Only thing you have to thing long about is cutting your hair lol. Unless you're using extensions your hair is gone mayn!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian can't seem to stay away from sweet snacks.

It was only eight days into the new year when the 36-year-old beauty hit a convenience shop in Los Angeles to snap up a bag of Gold-Bears Gummi Candy by Haribo.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore an outfit designed by her husband Kanye West that made the most of her ample assets.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-chest-skimpy-Yeezy-tank.html#ixzz53oqvx9He


----------



## WishList986

Someone tell this woman about the wonders of Amazon so we can skip these ridiculous snack run pap ops.


----------



## poopsie

Where is that kitchen do you suppose? 
Bare feet on that mat is she nuts?


----------



## Cocoabean

poopsie said:


> Where is that kitchen do you suppose?
> Bare feet on that mat is she nuts?



Wondering the same thing. I certainly hope it isn't a professional/commercial kitchen. The squick factor on that is just too high! As it is it is a horrid case of things you can't unsee!


----------



## YSoLovely

Cocoabean said:


> Wondering the same thing.* I certainly hope it isn't a professional/commercial kitchen. *The squick factor on that is just too high! As it is it is a horrid case of things you can't unsee!




Looks like it, though. Would you have mats like that in your house?? 
Maybe she's on the set of a "real" photoshoot for once. Still, yuck. Nasty.


----------



## Cocoabean

YSoLovely said:


> Looks like it, though. Would you have mats like that in your house??
> Maybe she's on the set of a "real" photoshoot for once. Still, yuck. Nasty.



I was hoping her fancy house has a fancy kitchen where she employs a chef or something...then again, we often see her out picking up food during her pap walks, so maybe not!


----------



## YSoLovely

Cocoabean said:


> I was hoping her fancy house has a fancy kitchen where she employs a chef or something...then again, we often see her out picking up food during her pap walks, so maybe not!



I mean... could be. But look at the dirty wall. Näääääääässty.


----------



## White Orchid

poopsie said:


> Where is that kitchen do you suppose?
> Bare feet on that mat is she nuts?


Well considering she’s happy to be pee’d on, I wouldn’t worry too much.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Well considering she’s happy to be pee’d on, I wouldn’t worry too much.



Corner with youz...


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Well considering she’s happy to be pee’d on, I wouldn’t worry too much.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Well considering she’s happy to be pee’d on, I wouldn’t worry too much.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kansashalo

White Orchid said:


> Well considering she’s happy to be pee’d on, I wouldn’t worry too much.



Whew chile! LOL







My first time back in this thread in a while


----------



## tweegy

Kansashalo said:


> Whew chile! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time back in this thread in a while


Hay Gurl!!!!! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kansashalo said:


> Whew chile! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time back in this thread in a while



Welcome back, Doll! Me too [emoji16]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian vowed to be healthier in 2018.

But on Thursday morning the 37-year-old reality TV queen looked to be enjoying a cheat day as she chomped away on a double scoop ice cream cone while at Sloan's the Westfield Topanga mall near her mansion in Hidden Hills, California.

Also with the mother-of-two were her sisters Khloe and Kourtney.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-ice-cream-cone.html#ixzz540RHd2gd


----------



## threadbender

Whomever is on photoshop duty needs a talking to. lol The second photo needs an award for being sooooo badly shopped.
And, the story writer too. Cone, cup, cup, cone


----------



## tweegy

Yeh, uuuh what's going on with Kim's right hand in that second pic??


----------



## WishList986

I see she's rocking the coconut oil hair mask look. How bold.


----------



## roses5682

WishList986 said:


> I see she's rocking the coconut oil hair mask look. How bold.



[emoji88]


----------



## baglover1973

wow do they look completely ridiculous for an ice cream run. silly bishes.


----------



## Cocoabean

They actually went out in daylight!


----------



## Jayne1

Cocoabean said:


> They actually went out in daylight!


The writers wrote them going out for ice cream during the day so that's what they did. lol


----------



## pukasonqo

only kimbo is seductively eating ice cream
reminder of her talents? (not many to choose from though)


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Well considering she’s happy to be pee’d on, I wouldn’t worry too much.



YOu just made my day with this comment!


----------



## VickyB

Khloger is wearing a wool coat but Kim's warm enough in just the tank top. WTH?


----------



## dangerouscurves

All these procedures mess up with your body temperature, I'm guessing.


----------



## mkr

Sorry Kim you can’t camouflage your butt.


----------



## Lounorada

Those have to be the ugliest pants I have ever seen.
Oh, and Kim- that fit/style of pants is not supposed to hug your crotch so much. Normally i'd say 'size up', but those things belong in the trash.
The greasy looking hair is gross.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Did someone ask for an ID on the pants?


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Did someone ask for an ID on the pants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933698


I'd actually buy these as workout leggings.  They're cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian stepped out with her husband Kanye West for dinner at Craig's in West Hollywood. The denim clad couple were attending a birthday celebration for Kim's good friend Allison Statter.

The 37-year-old businesswoman, who wore jeans with a zippered jacket, was all smiles as she held hands with her rapper beau, 40.

When asked by TMZ if she'd attend long-time friend Paris Hilton's upcoming nuptials, the beauty mogul said, 'We would love to.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-coordinate-denim.html#ixzz547aBF1Ol


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know what she's doing to her face but whatever she's doing is unnecessarily aging her. She's not looking good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Smiling does Kanye so good, it changes his whole face. 

Kim needs to leave her face alone.


----------



## WishList986

I love seeing Ye smile!


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian stepped out with her husband Kanye West for dinner at Craig's in West Hollywood. The denim clad couple were attending a birthday celebration for Kim's good friend Allison Statter.
> 
> The 37-year-old businesswoman, who wore jeans with a zippered jacket, was all smiles as she held hands with her rapper beau, 40.
> 
> When asked by TMZ if she'd attend long-time friend Paris Hilton's upcoming nuptials, the beauty mogul said, 'We would love to.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anye-West-coordinate-denim.html#ixzz547aBF1Ol


so weird to see normal-looking people next to her


----------



## redney

Nice grill Kimmie


----------



## Handbag1234

berrydiva said:


> I don't know what she's doing to her face but whatever she's doing is unnecessarily aging her. She's not looking good.


Totally agree, she’s starting to look like Cher


----------



## berrydiva

Handbag1234 said:


> Totally agree, she’s starting to look like Cher


Why would we say mean things about Cher like that?


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Sorry Kim you can’t camouflage your butt.


And can't camouflage the massive creasing in the crotch zone! That's gotta hurt somethin bad!


----------



## westvillage

Handbag1234 said:


> Totally agree, she’s starting to look like Cher



The Armenian looks to start with plus the standard face work plus that white blond thing and they start to turn out like mother/daughter. Cher was a beauty at 37. Kim has more off days than on.


----------



## brooke lynn

So I guess we’ll be seeing more of creepy Jonathan on the show than Scott now..... that really sucks. Jonathan is such an eye sore to look at!


----------



## tweegy

brooke lynn said:


> So I guess we’ll be seeing more of creepy Jonathan on the show than Scott now..... that really sucks. Jonathan is such an eye sore to look at!


Right! I can't tolerate him. I can't tell who he loves more, himself or Kim...


----------



## brooke lynn

tweegy said:


> Right! I can't tolerate him. I can't tell who he loves more, himself or Kim...



Lol!! So true!!


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Welcome Their Third Bundle of Joy 



The time is finally here: The member of the KarJenner family with the least amount of speculation around her expected pregnancy — Kim Kardashian — just welcomed a baby girl on Monday, January 15.

The seven-pound, six-ounce girl was born via surrogate and joins big sister, North, 4, and brother, Saint, 2.




http://www.bravotv.com/personal-spa...?cid=soc_fb_PersonalSpace_PersonalSpace_Celeb


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Welcome Their Third Bundle of Joy
> 
> 
> 
> The time is finally here: The member of the KarJenner family with the least amount of speculation around her expected pregnancy — Kim Kardashian — just welcomed a baby girl on Monday, January 15.
> 
> The seven-pound, six-ounce girl was born via surrogate and joins big sister, North, 4, and brother, Saint, 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/personal-spa...?cid=soc_fb_PersonalSpace_PersonalSpace_Celeb


That's awesome! Congrats to them!


----------



## berrydiva

Can't wait for her half/fully nekkid selfie to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Can't wait for her half/fully nekkid selfie to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Can't wait for her half/fully nekkid selfie to commemorate the occasion.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Obviously Kimbo is waiting for the babies debut picture to show off the goods. I can see it now she’ll do nude mommy & me photo shoot with the baby to bond with her, be she has to make up for the fact that she used a surrogate.


----------



## Cocoabean

lanasyogamama said:


> Did someone ask for an ID on the pants?



These leggings are too cute for Kim, I think these are what she was wearing in the ice cream photos...

Track Pants from a previous Yeezy season:

https://yeezysupply.com/products/kw5w5101/?back=/collections/season-5


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## clydekiwi

What did she name her


----------



## Storm702

clydekiwi said:


> What did she name her



Waiting on the name like


----------



## nashpoo

Storm702 said:


> Waiting on the name like
> View attachment 3937629



People are speculating Louis, vuitton and Elle since she posted an lv monogram on her Instagram bahaha


----------



## skarsbabe

A girl named Vuitton would be terrible! haha


----------



## poopsie

Louise Vuitton


----------



## berrydiva

nashpoo said:


> People are speculating Louis, vuitton and Elle since she posted an lv monogram on her Instagram bahaha


Maybe Monogram or Damier


----------



## nashpoo

berrydiva said:


> Maybe Monogram or Damier



Damier West omg haha


----------



## Storm702

She bet not!!! Considering she posted pics of her garbage cans the other day
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> Maybe Monogram or Damier



Neverfull Speedy West


----------



## myown

skarsbabe said:


> A girl named Vuitton would be terrible! haha


but North


----------



## Yoshi1296

Storm702 said:


> Neverfull Speedy West



I'm crying lmfaooooo[emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Storm702 said:


> She bet not!!! Considering she posted pics of her garbage cans the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937662
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





OMGoodness!!! Someone posted this and I did not believe them that this came from her official account![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## RedSoleAddict

berrydiva said:


> Maybe Monogram or Damier



Canvas West? 

Was thinking Monogram too; could you imagine?! 

Louis I could deal with I think..


----------



## Swanky

She shares a bday w/ MLK now. . .  I wonder if they'll capitalize on that in her name?


----------



## tweegy

Maybe they will be inspired by kanye's clothing line 
Taupe West 
Rags West


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky said:


> She shares a bday w/ MLK now. . .  I wonder if they'll capitalize on that in her name?


The impending dragging.


----------



## pukasonqo

kosmopolitan kardashian west


----------



## roses5682

Y'all are cracking me up!!! Love it.


----------



## buffym

I think her garbage cans are cute, usual, and fun. They are kind of kitsch.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I just wanna see the pics  They make beautiful children.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg those garbage cans are freaking hilarious. Just when you think that she can’t scream try hard anymore than she already does and she finds a new way. I’m dying over here.

Maybe you dolls are way off maybe the babies name is recycle West, trash West, or waste management West (just think of the initials WMW)


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> The impending dragging.



I’m so here for it!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> I’m so here for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937998


 One of my favs


----------



## TC1

I read they were still "thinking" of a name. Ummmm, you've had about 6 months since you announced it was a girl. Call it what it is. Publicity Stunt.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Some people like to wait until they meet their babies to name them...them not having a name for her yet is not at all unusual.


----------



## berrydiva

You can still leave the hospital without having a name on the birth certificate?


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> I read they were still "thinking" of a name. Ummmm, you've had about 6 months since you announced it was a girl. Call it what it is. Publicity Stunt.


Agree.  Can't release too much information at once.  KrisJ taught them well.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> You can still leave the hospital without having a name on the birth certificate?



With my second son, I had to hurry up and name him specifically for the birth certificate... they wouldn’t let him leave the hospital as “baby boy Ross”.


----------



## Storm702

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Some people like to wait until they meet their babies to name them...them not having a name for her yet is not at all unusual.



I didn’t have names picked out for my older kids, with the twins it will be interesting because I’ve had their names picked out for a while, so we shall see once I’m induced tomorrow morning who will be who. (Even though in my mind I know who is who[emoji6])
I’m just hoping their names “fit” them....


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> I didn’t have names picked out for my older kids, with the twins it will be interesting because I’ve had their names picked out for a while, so we shall see once I’m induced tomorrow morning who will be who. (Even though in my mind I know who is who[emoji6])
> I’m just hoping their names “fit” them....


Happy Health to you and the babies!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wait wait it's going to be compost west, she'll go by comp for short. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knasarae

Storm702 said:


> I didn’t have names picked out for my older kids, with the twins it will be interesting because I’ve had their names picked out for a while, so we shall see once I’m induced tomorrow morning who will be who. (Even though in my mind I know who is who[emoji6])
> I’m just hoping their names “fit” them....


Congratulations!


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Maybe they will be inspired by kanye's clothing line
> Taupe West
> Rags West


Drawing from that, it could be Spanx West or Lycra West.


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> I didn’t have names picked out for my older kids, with the twins it will be interesting because I’ve had their names picked out for a while, so we shall see once I’m induced tomorrow morning who will be who. (Even though in my mind I know who is who[emoji6])
> I’m just hoping their names “fit” them....


Congratulations! Wishing you and your family lots of luck and good health


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> I didn’t have names picked out for my older kids, with the twins it will be interesting because I’ve had their names picked out for a while, so we shall see once I’m induced tomorrow morning who will be who. (Even though in my mind I know who is who[emoji6])
> I’m just hoping their names “fit” them....



Omg congrats!! Hope you have a good delivery and everyone is healthy and safe! [emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]

Will you be televising your birth???


----------



## Storm702

tweegy said:


> Omg congrats!! Hope you have a good delivery and everyone is healthy and safe! [emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]
> 
> Will you be televising your birth???



I figured I should live stream it.... they will each have their own lines, one for diapers and one for headbands. Probably will get their lips and butts done while we’re there to save a trip[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> I figured I should live stream it.... they will each have their own lines, one for diapers and one for headbands. Probably will get their lips and butts done while we’re there to save a trip[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



It’s all about product placements doll remember you gotta pay dem bills!!! 

I’d recommend like a bottle water contract so as you’re in the middle of contractions you pause and calmly take a sip and smile for the cameras. [emoji1360]


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> Wait wait it's going to be compost west, she'll go by comp for short.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



kompost west
kadillac west
koreography west
kookadoodledoo west

(i know i am being absurd)


----------



## pukasonqo

Storm702 said:


> I didn’t have names picked out for my older kids, with the twins it will be interesting because I’ve had their names picked out for a while, so we shall see once I’m induced tomorrow morning who will be who. (Even though in my mind I know who is who[emoji6])
> I’m just hoping their names “fit” them....



kongrats! wishing you and the babies all the best!


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> I figured I should live stream it.... they will each have their own lines, one for diapers and one for headbands. Probably will get their lips and butts done while we’re there to save a trip[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> kompost west
> kadillac west
> koreography west
> kookadoodledoo west
> 
> (i know i am being absurd)


It's fitting..they're an absurd group of people.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lounorada said:


> Drawing from that, it could be Spanx West or Lycra West.


Maybe holey west! [emoji38] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Totally ‘out there’, but Kim Jones finished up with LV, what _if _Kanye is his replacement and that’s why she’s posting the LV pictures?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well damn. Clapback then, Kimberly


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well damn. Clapback then, Kimberly
> 
> View attachment 3938504


it was a weak clap back.. because lamar did tell the truth.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> it was a weak clap back.. because lamar did tell the truth.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well damn. Clapback then, Kimberly
> 
> View attachment 3938504



I just saw this [emoji23][emoji23]well snap!

I’m shocked she actually clapped back at him tho


----------



## DC-Cutie

how 'bout that second or third husband, Kimmy...


----------



## mkr

Or second or third sex tape. Howbowda


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Or second or third sex tape. Howbowda



Cash you outside!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Or second or third sex tape. Howbowda


or second or third booty


----------



## berrydiva

at the last few comments


----------



## PoohBear

I saw on Star Magazine Facebook that they named her Elle V. Who knows the truth?


----------



## berrydiva

PoohBear said:


> I saw on Star Magazine Facebook that they named her Elle V. Who knows the truth?


Kim and Kanye know the truth. It hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## baglover1973

laughing out loud than anyone even cares what they name this child lol, it's obviously going to be something self serving and ridiculous.


----------



## poopsie

PoohBear said:


> I saw on Star Magazine Facebook that they named her Elle V. Who knows the truth?


V=Vachetta? 


baglover1973 said:


> laughing out loud than anyone even cares what they name this child lol, it's obviously going to be something self serving and ridiculous.



I don't think anyone _cares_.........it is just fun to see the guesses


----------



## VickyB

Didn't Kanye a few years ago go on a mega rant against LV???
As to kid names:
Due West
Detour West
Keep West
Mary Well West
Ryoukiddingmewiththisname West


----------



## RAINDANCE

berrydiva said:


> Can't wait for her half/fully nekkid selfie to commemorate the occasion.


 UK Daily Mail, this morning !


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-poses-underwear-throwback-snap.html


----------



## mkr

She actually said she is grateful for modern technology that having this baby this way was possible.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PoohBear said:


> I saw on Star Magazine Facebook that they named her Elle V. Who knows the truth?


I thought Kanye hated L. V = Louis Vuitton...


----------



## Cocoabean

Babydoll Chanel said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-poses-underwear-throwback-snap.html



Proving how good she looks after the birth of her baby?


----------



## lallybelle

Umm the baby's name is Chicago. Are they trolling TMZ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I 


Cocoabean said:


> Proving how good she looks after the birth of her baby?


mean it's a lot of working having someone else carry your baby!


----------



## berrydiva

lallybelle said:


> Umm the baby's name is Chicago. Are they trolling TMZ?


 Why not? People name their kids after cities all the time...their other childrens' names are North and Saint....at this point Chicago...*sigh*...just why not. lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

That name sounds like a medical drama on tv.


----------



## taniherd

lanasyogamama said:


> That name sounds like a medical drama on tv.



Chicago Fire 
Chicago MD
Chicago PD 

LOLOLOL!!


----------



## lallybelle

berrydiva said:


> Why not? People name their kids after cities all the time...their other childrens' names are North and Saint....at this point Chicago...*sigh*...just why not. lol



Fair point...lol


----------



## GoGlam

Nicknames... 

Chic West
Chi [Shy] West
Chica West

Interesting


----------



## DC-Cutie

You know I kinda like Chi as the name, not Chicago.  Sounds as odd as Mariah's son, Morrocan


----------



## gypsumrose

I'm looking forward to seeing what the baby looks like and to find out her name!


----------



## gypsumrose

I love the idea of Chicago! What an excellent city to be named after.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I think they chose Chicago because Kanye is from there. It's definitely unique but a lot of kids are named after cities. I have a friend named Dallas...who's from Dallas lol


----------



## poopsie

Why not 25 or 6 to 4 while they're at it


----------



## pixiejenna

Clearly kimbo had zero say in any of the kids names lol. I’m guessing she’ll go by chi for short.  I know a lot of people who’ve been named after cities but none where named Chicago and I’m from here lol.


----------



## redney

poopsie said:


> Why not 25 or 6 to 4 while they're at it


 Got it!


----------



## redney

Bummer, I was hoping for Kleopatra!


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> *Clearly kimbo had zero say in any of the kids names lol. *I’m guessing she’ll go by chi for short.  I know a lot of people who’ve been named after cities but none where named Chicago and I’m from here lol.




lawd that is so obvious!!  she has no say in it at all.  there is no way in the hell i would have let my child be named chicago!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

Chicago?!?! so dumb.


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Why not 25 or 6 to 4 while they're at it



or seven?
like george’s “seven constanza” in seinfeld


----------



## redney




----------



## redney

double post.


----------



## Lounorada

Chi (Shy) is quite cute as a name, but Chicago West...?






These people should not be aloud to name humans.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> You know I kinda like Chi as the name, not Chicago.  Sounds as odd as Mariah's son, Morrocan


And Reese Witherspoon's son, Tennessee... sounds so odd as a persons name


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye used to live in Chicago so he names his kid Chicago. 
I guess she should be grateful he never lived in Bangor or Albuquerque.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

North , saint and chicago. God they were given 3 chances and they still failed.


----------



## zen1965

Kanye's genius strikes once more. Not.


----------



## berrydiva

Chicago is still not as bad as Moon Unit or Pilot Inspecktor. What's that other kid's name? CrimeFighter or something like that?


----------



## roses5682

Of all three Saint is by far the best and I hate the name Saint lol


----------



## redney

Poor Kimberly, she really doesn't have a say in anything anymore.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Chicago is still not as bad as Moon Unit or Pilot Inspecktor. What's that other kid's name? CrimeFighter or something like that?



Yeh I agree. The kid got away as it could have been way worse of a name..


----------



## DD101

Chicago? I don't like it. It's not cute.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Chi (Shy) is quite cute as a name, but Chicago West...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people should not be aloud to name humans.



Shy?..... is she a dwarf from Snow White?


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Shy?..... is she a dwarf from Snow White?


Well, when you put it like that...



Like I already said, these people should not be aloud to name other humans!
Just, nope.


----------



## kirsten

Chicago? I seriously almost spit out my coffee when I read that was the name.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

When you're stunting your kid's names....thirsty, thirsty, thirsty.
Therapy is in Sweet Home Chicago's future.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Poor Kimberly, she really doesn't have a say in anything anymore.


True -- but did she ever?  She likes to be told what to do. First her mom and now Kanye.


----------



## Laila619

As someone who loves the actual city of Chicago, I think it's completely hideous as a baby's name, especially for a girl. Come on! It makes Dream, Saint, and North look decent. Chicago is awful. Some place names work, like Paris, Georgia, Dakota, etc. But NOT Chicago! Chic West? Urban West? Ugh, they're all silly.


----------



## bisbee

Lounorada said:


> And Reese Witherspoon's son, Tennessee... sounds so odd as a persons name


Well...there is Tennessee Ernie Ford...  I think Tennessee sounds a lot better than Chicago.


----------



## bag-mania

bisbee said:


> Well...there is Tennessee Ernie Ford...  I think Tennessee sounds a lot better than Chicago.



There was Tennessee Williams as well. 

I had wondered if they would name the baby after his deceased mother as a tribute to her. But I suppose that isn't "creative" enough for Kanye.


----------



## labelwhore04

Chicago West, SMH. I read a comment somewhere that said "it sounds like a bus terminal." 100% accurate.


----------



## pukasonqo

bisbee said:


> Well...there is Tennessee Ernie Ford...  I think Tennessee sounds a lot better than Chicago.



also tennessee williams


----------



## Lounorada

bisbee said:


> Well...there is Tennessee Ernie Ford...  I think Tennessee sounds a lot better than Chicago.


Nah, to me, they equally sound ridiculous as a persons name.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oh hey, Winona Ryder is named after the town she was born in too. Winona, Minnesota.

I like her name, much better than Chicago but I like Chicago too. I think paired with "West" it sounds weirder lol


----------



## zen1965

Chicago already served her purpose. She got people talking.
It is a dreadful innappropriate name. Although not quite as bad as my all time favourites Apple and Bear.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Nah, to me, they equally sound ridiculous as a persons name.





THIS!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

maybe kanye likes chicago (the band)


----------



## RAINDANCE

labelwhore04 said:


> Chicago West, SMH. I read a comment somewhere that said "it sounds like a bus terminal." 100% accurate.



Train station was my first thought !

Maybe there was clue in the LV [Elle V, Elvie] rumor after all  ? 
LV > luggage > station/airport etc.

Could have been much worse though.


----------



## Lillan

Surely Caitlyn must be pleased, finally a baby named after her


----------



## terebina786

I really don’t like the name at all.  I really hoped for something semi-normal but I guess in the grand spectrum of terrible names they could have picked,  this one isn’t so bad [emoji53][emoji849]


----------



## gazoo

I'm impressed. Their name choices consistently leave me thinking WTF?


----------



## bag-princess

gazoo said:


> I'm impressed. Their name choices consistently leave me thinking WTF?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ITA!!! But my son says he has a friend whose little brother is named Chicago. As a matter of fact he knows one other guy with that name but thinks it is so dumb for a little girl. Yes. Yes it is!  For anyone period IMO.


----------



## mkr

Chicago makes North and Saint sound like pretty good names.


----------



## pukasonqo

i am still recovering from hearing a mother yelling for her child : “tuscany, tuscany!” [emoji13]


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier on Friday Kanye West was spotted alone, beaming after the announcement of their new daughter Chicago's birth.

And on Saturday wife Kim Kardashian finally joined her famous rapper husband for the first time in public since the momentous occasion.

The 37-year-old reality queen made sure no one would miss her curvaceous form, thanks to some very head-turning duds.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Kanye-West-step-together.html#ixzz54o75BGod


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> Chicago West, SMH. I read a comment somewhere that said "it sounds like a bus terminal." 100% accurate.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so true!


----------



## Lodpah

Sasha2012 said:


> Earlier on Friday Kanye West was spotted alone, beaming after the announcement of their new daughter Chicago's birth.
> 
> And on Saturday wife Kim Kardashian finally joined her famous rapper husband for the first time in public since the momentous occasion.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality queen made sure no one would miss her curvaceous form, thanks to some very head-turning duds.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Kanye-West-step-together.html#ixzz54o75BGod


They skinned the poor animal for this stupid woman to wear as a fashion statement.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> i am still recovering from hearing a mother yelling for her child : “tuscany, tuscany!” [emoji13]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  that is so funny!!! People need to be stopped!


----------



## Lounorada

They look like the epitome of happiness together... said no one ever.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Shouldn’t they be bonding with their newborn?


----------



## redney

kkfiregirl said:


> Shouldn’t they be bonding with their newborn?


Naw, they only use her for pap walks, so...


----------



## mkr

kkfiregirl said:


> Shouldn’t they be bonding with their newborn?



Baby Chicago is busy getting her lip injections.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Lol. I would think that if you had a baby via surrogate, you would want to start the bonding process right away.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don’t think going to dinner interferes with the bonding process...

Those pants should’ve been a knee length skirt or something. At least she’s not wearing sweatpants.


----------



## Freckles1

I think she’s wearing my Dad’s sleep shirt..


----------



## mkr

Is this her I just had a baby so imma be modest today look?


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don’t think going to dinner interferes with the bonding process...
> 
> Those pants should’ve been a knee length skirt or something. At least she’s not wearing sweatpants.



Most mothers don't want to be away from their 2-day-old infant ... even for a few hours.


----------



## sdkitty

kkfiregirl said:


> Most mothers don't want to be away from their 2-day-old infant ... even for a few hours.


that's what I was thinking.....even when they're weeks or months old never mind days


----------



## baglover1973

sdkitty said:


> that's what I was thinking.....even when they're weeks or months old never mind days



ITA!  But no-one every accused these two of being the best parents ever.....Just sayin


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kkfiregirl said:


> Most mothers don't want to be away from their 2-day-old infant ... even for a few hours.



She was born the 15th but K  

It’s always interesting reading the rules of parenting in Kardashian threads.


----------



## kkfiregirl

kkfiregirl said:


> Most mothers don't want to be away from their 2-day-old infant ... even for a few hours.



Oops I’m sorry! I thought she was born on Friday. So I’ll amend my statement to stay that most mothers dont want to be away from their 5-day-old infant ... even to go out and have dinner. 

It’s not about parenting rules though


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She was born the 15th but K
> 
> It’s always interesting reading the rules of parenting in Kardashian threads.



You mean the DIFFERENT rules of parenting in kardashian threads...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Also, giving birth is exhausting. I imagine Kim has way more energy to be out and about considering she didn’t give birth this time.


----------



## Storm702

They almost didn’t let us leave the hospital because I had to think of another name since Chicago was taken.... at least it wasn’t ChiKago......[emoji8] 
I’ll see myself to the corner now


----------



## Storm702

kkfiregirl said:


> Oops I’m sorry! I thought she was born on Friday. So I’ll amend my statement to stay that most mothers dont want to be away from their 5-day-old infant ... even to go out and have dinner.
> 
> It’s not about parenting rules though



Wait, I had my twins Friday so no hitting the clubs tonight???? Well damn...


----------



## TC1

Storm702 said:


> Wait, I had my twins Friday so no hitting the clubs tonight???? Well damn...


Congrats to you!!


----------



## Bentley1

kkfiregirl said:


> Most mothers don't want to be away from their 2-day-old infant ... even for a few hours.


Exactly! I know I didn't want to miss a minute.


----------



## Bentley1

Storm702 said:


> Wait, I had my twins Friday so no hitting the clubs tonight???? Well damn...


Congratulations!!


----------



## baglover1973

Storm702 said:


> Wait, I had my twins Friday so no hitting the clubs tonight???? Well damn...



Congrats!!!!


----------



## myown

kkfiregirl said:


> Shouldn’t they be bonding with their newborn?


thats what the nanny is doing


----------



## dangerouscurves

Storm702 said:


> Wait, I had my twins Friday so no hitting the clubs tonight???? Well damn...



[emoji23] I thought you went to the corner!


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> They almost didn’t let us leave the hospital because I had to think of another name since Chicago was taken.... at least it wasn’t ChiKago......[emoji8]
> I’ll see myself to the corner now


----------



## redney

Storm702 said:


> Wait, I had my twins Friday so no hitting the clubs tonight???? Well damn...


Congratulations!


----------



## bag-princess

Storm702 said:


> They almost didn’t let us leave the hospital because I had to think of another name since Chicago was taken.... at least it wasn’t ChiKago......[emoji8]
> I’ll see myself to the corner now




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> They almost didn’t let us leave the hospital because I had to think of another name since Chicago was taken.... at least it wasn’t ChiKago......[emoji8]
> I’ll see myself to the corner now


OMGEE!! Congrats!!! 

Doll its easy peasy to pick the name all you need is the name of the place the dad was born and a direction you're facing! Bingo bango done! 

I'm assuming you're also being ultra recluse awaiting your exclusive magazine spread!


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is so funny


----------



## kemilia

Storm702 said:


> Wait, I had my twins Friday so no hitting the clubs tonight???? Well damn...


Congrats to you and your babies!


----------



## kemilia

myown said:


> thats what the nanny is doing


The new baby will be well-taken care of by the army of nannies and only seen with "mom" for pap walks.


----------



## Storm702

tweegy said:


> OMGEE!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Doll its easy peasy to pick the name all you need is the name of the place the dad was born and a direction you're facing! Bingo bango done!
> 
> I'm assuming you're also being ultra recluse awaiting your exclusive magazine spread!



That’s the thing.... one guess as to where Dad was born[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

We’re still waiting for the best offer. Until then, I’ll be doing alley walk through shots exclusively


----------



## bag-princess

Omg [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I am watching last nights show and Kim was in the office with Kris after her ear job and she was brushing her hair and pulled a track out!!! [emoji12]


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> That’s the thing.... one guess as to where Dad was born[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> We’re still waiting for the best offer. Until then, I’ll be doing alley walk through shots exclusively



Oh doll! Maybe that’s why the K’s were so quick to put out the name. They beat you to the punch... maybe a street name then!

Coffee late night runs are also good!


----------



## Handbag1234

Has Kimbo bought all Prince’s old stage outfits? I’m sure I’ve an old CD somewhere with a shot of him wearing these pants.



Sasha2012 said:


> Earlier on Friday Kanye West was spotted alone, beaming after the announcement of their new daughter Chicago's birth.
> 
> And on Saturday wife Kim Kardashian finally joined her famous rapper husband for the first time in public since the momentous occasion.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality queen made sure no one would miss her curvaceous form, thanks to some very head-turning duds.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Kanye-West-step-together.html#ixzz54o75BGod


----------



## MahoganyQT

Handbag1234 said:


> Has Kimbo bought all Prince’s old stage outfits? I’m sure I’ve an old CD somewhere with a shot of him wearing these pants.



Lol! This makes me think of the time he told her to get off the stage!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Storm702 said:


> Wait, I had my twins Friday so no hitting the clubs tonight???? Well damn...



Congrats on your new additions


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her risque looks.

But even Kim Kardashian may have revealed a little too much on set of her latest photoshoot.

The 37-year-old reality star flaunted her curvaceous figure in a completely see-through white dress for the pictorial on the beach in Malibu on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-dons-completely-dress.html#ixzz5544ZKS5o


----------



## Storm702

Sasha2012 said:


> She is known for her risque looks.
> 
> But even Kim Kardashian may have revealed a little too much on set of her latest photoshoot.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality star flaunted her curvaceous figure in a completely see-through white dress for the pictorial on the beach in Malibu on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-dons-completely-dress.html#ixzz5544ZKS5o



Ugh her butt is so gross!!! And she paid for it! That’s like trying to walk around stuntin’ with a fake handbag.... you tried, but authentic is always best


----------



## leeann

Wow...yuck


----------



## poopsie

It only took her how many days to whip out her nips? 
I wonder if it is a trick of the camera, but that is one helluva shore break!


----------



## terebina786

Who called naked photo shoot to celebrate Chicago’s birth??


----------



## pukasonqo

i thought she had longer legs but in the pic showing all her ass...ets they look shortish


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> Who called naked photo shoot to celebrate Chicago’s birth??



she’s got her bod back so quick after the pregnancy via surrogate she had to treat us to a view of that wonder of engineering


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Who called naked photo shoot to celebrate Chicago’s birth??



I think that was berry. Good call.


----------



## Swanky

That wave behind her is so pretty lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why doesn't she fix her ass? 
Idgi.


----------



## berrydiva

She is such a sad person. I expect more of her nakedness as she ages. Her greatest accomplishment in life is taking nekkid pics not for the sake of art just because she knows nothing more than being an object. Guess we all have to make money one way or another....I'm not mad.


----------



## Cocoabean

Things I cannot unsee. Why, just WHY to I keep coming to this thread? 

Oh yeah, because I have a morbid curiosity that will not allow me to look away.....


----------



## Irishgal

She's such a sawed off little thing.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky said:


> That wave behind her is so pretty lol


This made me bust out laughing! It's like when you're struggling to find something positive to say! lmao!


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky said:


> That wave behind her is so pretty lol


----------



## Swanky




----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still acts like she has to hustle for a check.


----------



## VickyB

Chicago is ridiculous but it could have been worse. They could have gone with Climax, PA with a K.


----------



## Storm702

tweegy said:


> This made me bust out laughing! It's like when you're struggling to find something positive to say! lmao!



Like when I saw my coworkers’ baby in person for the first time... we had seen the baby in Snapchat pics, & she was just not cute. Babies are great & a miracle & all that jazz, but when I saw her, I was just like “Ohhhh look at her tiny baby feet!”


----------



## Cocoabean

Storm702 said:


> Like when I saw my coworkers’ baby in person for the first time... we had seen the baby in Snapchat pics, & she was just not cute. Babies are great & a miracle & all that jazz, but when I saw her, I was just like “Ohhhh look at her tiny baby feet!”



If mom is not so attractive, "She looks just like you!" Or just, "Oh I am so happy for you!" "Her eyes just sparkle!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Storm702 said:


> Ugh her butt is so gross!!! And she paid for it! That’s like trying to walk around stuntin’ with a fake handbag.... you tried, but authentic is always best


and then gets mad when her butt sans photoshop is out for the world to see...


----------



## Gennas

DC-Cutie said:


> and then gets mad when her butt sans photoshop is out for the world to see...


She will be posting on Twitter that these pics are photoshopped and that is not how she looks!!!! She is short and dumpy without her heels on!!!! Why do her nostrils always flair out?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cocoabean said:


> If mom is not so attractive, "She looks just like you!" Or just, "Oh I am so happy for you!" "Her eyes just sparkle!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

this epidemic has got to STOP!  at quick glance, I thought this was Kim.  It's Iggy


----------



## bag-princess

Cocoabean said:


> If mom is not so attractive, "She looks just like you!" Or just, "Oh I am so happy for you!" "Her eyes just sparkle!"




Sometimes mom IS attractive but it didn’t spread on to the daughter! [emoji12] that’s when I use my “ oh just look at her!” [emoji1]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hmmmmm. Dr might be on to something


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> this epidemic has got to STOP!  at quick glance, I thought this was Kim.  It's Iggy
> View attachment 3947818


I can't wait for this trend and drag makeup on women to die. She looks ridiculous. 



DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3948048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm. Dr might be on to something


I just want to close the lid on the toilet bowl.


----------



## tweegy

I don’t understand this semi circle hip thing going on now. Alot of the IG thots have it..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Was there doubt she has a man made body? After 10 years people are still trying to out her. lol.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Was there doubt she has a man made body? After 10 years people are still trying to out her. lol.


Loom how long it took folks on this board to realize she was built by science.


----------



## terebina786

I have a bigger rear end... I was putting on jeans and I had to do that dance to wiggle them up my behind and the entire time I was thinking why would people inject themselves to make it bigger !?!


----------



## Kidclarke

Another topless photo per TMZ plus she braided hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian posed topless for a new Twitter picture.

The 37-year-old stood holding a fur coat open to expose her body, wearing nothing but a skimpy pair of panties.

Before posting the image the reality star had blurred the nipple of her exposed breast.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-fur-coat-expose-breasts.html#ixzz55cKL2QTD


----------



## WishList986

Oh honey, no.


----------



## YSoLovely

She's so desperate for attention. What gives? 
It's one thing getting naked for a fashion magazine, but for the gram?  Girl... go bond with your new born baby. Pay attention to the two children you already had. Keep building your beauty empire. Why keep reminding people why you got famous in the first place.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> She's so desperate for attention. What gives?
> It's one thing getting naked for a fashion magazine, but for the gram?  Girl... go bond with your new born baby. Pay attention to the two children you already had. Keep building your beauty empire. Why keep reminding people why you got famous in the first place.



Yeh, I gotta admit her IG is getting rather weird with these pics. The comments on her posts are hilarious, folks get so invested. If she wants to show what she bought that’s her but it doesn’t affect my mood lol


----------



## berrydiva

You know sometimes I look at this BS and get so disgusted that this is really what some people view in their heads as they attempt to imitate black women. This ish isn't cute.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> She's so desperate for attention. What gives?
> It's one thing getting naked for a fashion magazine, but for the gram?  Girl... go bond with your new born baby. Pay attention to the two children you already had. Keep building your beauty empire. Why keep reminding people why you got famous in the first place.


She takes Kanye way too seriously...he really told her to be proud of being a superstar off a home movie.


----------



## Laila619

I think she senses her popularity is way down. She is really grasping at straws with these naked pics. Thirsty and desperate.


----------



## terebina786

Her pics on IG are giving me second hand embarrassment.  I know I might get flamed for this, but she just had a baby and this is what she’s doing with her time?


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Her pics on IG are giving me second hand embarrassment.  I know I might get flamed for this, but she just had a baby and this is what she’s doing with her time?


How else is she going to show off her post baby bawdy?


----------



## Chi2015

What’s up with the bruising on her stomach


----------



## tweegy

I mean... we’re ALL thinking it!


----------



## prettyprincess

She truly grosses me out.


----------



## Gennas

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian posed topless for a new Twitter picture.
> 
> The 37-year-old stood holding a fur coat open to expose her body, wearing nothing but a skimpy pair of panties.
> 
> Before posting the image the reality star had blurred the nipple of her exposed breast.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-fur-coat-expose-breasts.html#ixzz55cKL2QTD


----------



## Gennas

She is so desperate!!! Is she going to flash her breasts and vag when she's 90 years old too??? I'm not surprised she posted these ps pics, since the real pics show how awful her body looks. Her breast don't even look the same as the real pics that were posted the other day.


----------



## mkr

This is tragic.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> This is tragic.



desperation thou name is kimbo


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really hate when culture vultures call that hairstyle ‘Bo Derek braids’

Ugh


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I really hate when culture vultures call that hairstyle ‘Bo Derek braids’
> 
> Ugh


I don't want to get started but it's so infuriating and then people like to say "it's just a hairstyle". Until it becomes "just a hairstyle" for us too and doesn't stop one from getting a job, fired, laws made saying you can be fired for your natural hair and all types of other crap then stop saying that ish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I don't want to get started but it's so infuriating and then people like to say "it's just a hairstyle". Until it becomes "just a hairstyle" for us too and doesn't stop one from getting a job, fired, laws made saying you can be fired for your natural hair and all types of other crap then stop saying that ish.


For reference


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> For reference



He's so damn condescending. "This is called a boxer braid. You can call it a cornrow if you want." SMH. It can't be called cornrows by the mainstream because when it's called cornrows, it's ghetto and low-class. However, if you rebrand it as "boxer braids" or "Bo Derek" braids then you can be stylish, trendy and fashionable....you're not denigrated when you wear boxer or Bo Derek braids.


----------



## VickyB

Gennas said:


> She is so desperate!!! Is she going to flash her breasts and vag when she's 90 years old too??? I'm not surprised she posted these ps pics, since the real pics show how awful her body looks. Her breast don't even look the same as the real pics that were posted the other day.



I'm shocked she didn't flash her vag today!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Well, as sad as it is, the photo which shows the most nudity (flashing her breast) got 3 million likes which is at least double the amount than other photos where she’s more covered up (even if she’s still half naked).


----------



## roses5682

DC-Cutie said:


> For reference




Lets also not forget the girls who were suspended from school for wearing extensions in Malden, Ma.


----------



## YSoLovely

I just read that Kanye's been in Germany for the past few days. 

So mommy is out here thotting it up for the gram and daddy is on a whole different continent, while nannies are taking care of the newborn and two toddlers.


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> I really hate when culture vultures call that hairstyle ‘Bo Derek braids’
> 
> Ugh



I’m with you- it’s frightening to me that people know so little about history and dress/hairstyles of other cultures and/or ethnic groups. . But those who call them Bo Derek braids also likely think white people invented rock and roll so...


----------



## Yoshi1296

She is so ignorant smh.


----------



## Cocoabean

I wonder which direction the other nipple faces. I generally like mine to face forward.


----------



## bag-mania

YSoLovely said:


> I just read that Kanye's been in Germany for the past few days.
> 
> So mommy is out here thotting it up for the gram and daddy is on a whole different continent, while nannies are taking care of the newborn and two toddlers.



Sad to say I think those kids are better off being cared for by nannies than by their parents. When you are the child of two narcissists what chance is there of having your needs ever being placed above theirs?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*yawn*


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3950876
> 
> 
> I mean... we’re ALL thinking it!


----------



## jenjen1964

So glad she blurred the nips, made it classy


----------



## AECornell

jenjen1964 said:


> So glad she blurred the nips, made it classy



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Bentley1

terebina786 said:


> Her pics on IG are giving me second hand embarrassment.  I know I might get flamed for this, but she just had a baby and this is what she’s doing with her time?


Yes a 1000x. She's absolutely Disgusting.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just don't understand...is Kanye blind???? His wife is clearly stealing from his own culture to make a fashion statement.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian posed topless for a new Twitter picture.
> 
> The 37-year-old stood holding a fur coat open to expose her body, wearing nothing but a skimpy pair of panties.
> 
> Before posting the image the reality star had blurred the nipple of her exposed breast.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-fur-coat-expose-breasts.html#ixzz55cKL2QTD



What’s bad is her nip is looking to the side... [emoji102]


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just don't understand...is Kanye blind???? His wife is clearly stealing from his own culture to make a fashion statement.


Kanye's the one telling her she's better than the women who look like his mom so.....he's not here for the culture. lol


----------



## bag-mania

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just don't understand...is Kanye blind???? His wife is clearly stealing from his own culture to make a fashion statement.



How do you know it wasn't Kanye's idea to have her hair that way? After seeing how she wore his hideous clothing designs in past years, I don't know how much say Kim gets in choosing her own "look."


----------



## Sasha2012

When Kim Kardashian took to the sand to recreate Bo Derek's iconic perfect 10 beach scene, she wasn't taking any chances.

The mother-of-three - who has previously been left disappointed by unflattering bikini shots - employed a full team to primp and groom her body into looking its very best on the Malibu beach.

The 37-year-old wore a bikini and had her hair in braids as she took inspiration from Bo's memorable look from the iconic 1979 comedy 10.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ears-braids-mimic-Bo-Derek.html#ixzz55iaXAEGS


----------



## terebina786

What was this beach photo shoot for?  Like, just because?


----------



## peppermintpatty

What an insult to Bo Derek!!!!


----------



## mkr

Did it get bigger?


----------



## bag-mania

LOL, that first shot! He's spraying make up on her butt. 

Damn that thing could be a flotation device.


----------



## LemonDrop

bag-mania said:


> LOL, that first shot! He's spraying make up on her butt.
> 
> Damn that thing could be a flotation device.



The stories that man could tell.


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> Did it get bigger?



IT’S ALIVE!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Suzie

Sasha2012 said:


> When Kim Kardashian took to the sand to recreate Bo Derek's iconic perfect 10 beach scene, she wasn't taking any chances.
> 
> The mother-of-three - who has previously been left disappointed by unflattering bikini shots - employed a full team to primp and groom her body into looking its very best on the Malibu beach.
> 
> The 37-year-old wore a bikini and had her hair in braids as she took inspiration from Bo's memorable look from the iconic 1979 comedy 10.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ears-braids-mimic-Bo-Derek.html#ixzz55iaXAEGS


----------



## Suzie

OMG


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> He's so damn condescending. "This is called a boxer braid. You can call it a cornrow if you want." SMH. It can't be called cornrows by the mainstream because when it's called cornrows, it's ghetto and low-class. However, if you rebrand it as "boxer braids" or "Bo Derek" braids then you can be stylish, trendy and fashionable....you're not denigrated when you wear boxer or Bo Derek braids.



People are stupid.


----------



## YSoLovely

Remember all those late night pap walks dressed in head to toe Yeezy? Turns out they were a prelude to the Yeezy SZN 6 campaign / presentation. More pics like this poppped up all over IG last night with IG "influencers" getting their Kim K Doppelgänger on.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> When Kim Kardashian took to the sand to recreate Bo Derek's iconic perfect 10 beach scene, she wasn't taking any chances.
> 
> The mother-of-three - who has previously been left disappointed by unflattering bikini shots - employed a full team to primp and groom her body into looking its very best on the Malibu beach.
> 
> The 37-year-old wore a bikini and had her hair in braids as she took inspiration from Bo's memorable look from the iconic 1979 comedy 10.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ears-braids-mimic-Bo-Derek.html#ixzz55iaXAEGS


that must be the worst jobs ever


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Remember all those late night pap walks dressed in head to toe Yeezy? Turns out they were a prelude to the Yeezy SZN 6 campaign / presentation. More pics like this poppped up all over IG last night with IG "influencers" getting their Kim K Doppelgänger on.


Guess that means S6 will feature models sporting their Kim vibes.


----------



## terebina786

Paris Hilton is one of the models... I wonder how that happened.


----------



## RueMonge

bag-mania said:


> LOL, that first shot! He's spraying make up on her butt.



I wonder what his job description is.


----------



## berrydiva

I guess she can only embrace what she's done to herself in efforts to change the shape of her body.


----------



## Ceeyahd

That's alot to embrace.


----------



## peppermintpatty

RueMonge said:


> I wonder what his job description is.


A$$ Sprayer!


----------



## Bentley1

peppermintpatty said:


> A$$ Sprayer!


LOLL


----------



## DC-Cutie

RueMonge said:


> I wonder what his job description is.


butt shot smoother


----------



## pixiejenna

RueMonge said:


> I wonder what his job description is.


Rump bump remover extraordinar.


----------



## Storm702

RueMonge said:


> I wonder what his job description is.



Dis-ASS-ter controller


----------



## bag-mania

RueMonge said:


> I wonder what his job description is.



Badonkadonk Wrangler


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Badonkadonk Wrangler


I just snorted laughing


----------



## Wamgurl

Sasha2012 said:


> When Kim Kardashian took to the sand to recreate Bo Derek's iconic perfect 10 beach scene, she wasn't taking any chances.
> 
> The mother-of-three - who has previously been left disappointed by unflattering bikini shots - employed a full team to primp and groom her body into looking its very best on the Malibu beach.
> 
> The 37-year-old wore a bikini and had her hair in braids as she took inspiration from Bo's memorable look from the iconic 1979 comedy 10.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ears-braids-mimic-Bo-Derek.html#ixzz55iaXAEGS



All of a sudden I magically feel skinny.... #thankyoukimsbutt


----------



## White Orchid

RueMonge said:


> I wonder what his job description is.


The list is endless, but I’ll tell you something for sure, it would’ve taken Michelangelo less time to paint the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel than this dude covering that a$$.


----------



## bag-mania

And let's not forget the real MVP on the scene. This poor woman's job was to dress Kim's ass without smudging the makeup the other guy just painstakingly applied.

She looks like she's trying to free a dolphin from a fisherman's net.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> And let's not forget the real MVP on the scene. This poor woman's job was to dress Kim's ass without smudging the makeup the other guy just painstakingly applied.
> 
> She looks like she's trying to free a dolphin from a fisherman's net.
> 
> View attachment 3953519


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am still laughing that people believed this broad was robbed.


----------



## mkr

Is there any part of her that’s real and not airbrushed or photoshopped?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Is there any part of her that’s real and not airbrushed or photoshopped?


nope..


----------



## Hello32

I think she may have taken to heart what Sir Mix-a-Lot sang in Baby got Back!!!  LOL


----------



## VickyB

bag-mania said:


> And let's not forget the real MVP on the scene. This poor woman's job was to dress Kim's ass without smudging the makeup the other guy just painstakingly applied.
> 
> She looks like she's trying to free a dolphin from a fisherman's net.
> 
> View attachment 3953519



This beach "photo shoot" made my week! This gal and the a$$ make up guy should be paid their weight in gold!
The bigger question is why is Kimmie so modest all of a sudden - covering her boobs as if the world isn't already intimate with them. WTH?


----------



## VickyB

jenjen1964 said:


> So glad she blurred the nips, made it classy


----------



## VickyB

*In the first pic, it looks like  he is spraying some sort of solvent to her crack so that the thong can be removed. *



Sasha2012 said:


> When Kim Kardashian took to the sand to recreate Bo Derek's iconic perfect 10 beach scene, she wasn't taking any chances.
> 
> The mother-of-three - who has previously been left disappointed by unflattering bikini shots - employed a full team to primp and groom her body into looking its very best on the Malibu beach.
> 
> The 37-year-old wore a bikini and had her hair in braids as she took inspiration from Bo's memorable look from the iconic 1979 comedy 10.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ears-braids-mimic-Bo-Derek.html#ixzz55iaXAEGS


----------



## VickyB

Storm702 said:


> Dis-ASS-ter controller



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krissa

Did you catch this story of her sending her perfume to friends and enemies? Lol. What’s a simpleton weirdo. I only have a nephew, but I can’t imagine the blessing of having enough money to not have to work and spending your days getting naked on social media and worrying about “haters”. 

http://m.tmz.com/#2018/02/01/kim-ka...te-fragrance-taylor-swift-blac-chyna-enemies/


----------



## berrydiva

krissa said:


> Did you catch this story of her sending her perfume to friends and enemies? Lol. What’s a simpleton weirdo. I only have a nephew, but I can’t imagine the blessing of having enough money to not have to work and spending your days getting naked on social media and worrying about “haters”.
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/02/01/kim-ka...te-fragrance-taylor-swift-blac-chyna-enemies/


Weren't they influencer kits?


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Weren't they influencer kits?


Some of them. But she also sent them to her celebrity haters.  She has a lot of free time on her hands. 

As a new Mom and wife, Wendy Williams described what I’ve beeb thinking, best


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Some of them. But she also sent them to her celebrity haters.  She has a lot of free time on her hands.
> 
> As a new Mom and wife, Wendy Williams described what I’ve beeb thinking, best



The commentary!!! I'm howling.

Sad that it's not just promotional material....Wendy is right, she doesn't need to do this anymore but she only knows being an object.  Kim's a sad woman.

ETA: now I have to go follow this fool on IG...his commentary is making my soul laugh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> The commentary!!! I'm howling.
> 
> Sad that it's not just promotional material....Wendy is right, she doesn't need to do this anymore but she only knows being an object.  Kim's a sad woman.
> 
> ETA: now I have to go follow this fool on IG...his commentary is making my soul laugh.


he's hilarious. because his reactions and comments are the same ones I have


----------



## threadbender

My husband just told me Bette Midler said if Kim K wanted to show anything to the public that hadn't been seen before, she would have to swallow a camera. Yes, there is another good joke there but I am not going to say it.


----------



## beautifulbrunette

bag-mania said:


> How do you know it wasn't Kanye's idea to have her hair that way? After seeing how she wore his hideous clothing designs in past years, I don't know how much say Kim gets in choosing her own "look."


Totally agree. To be fair, Kim used to look pretty and normal (yes, long ago). God knows what happened in the past few years (coincidentally, also the years after getting with Kanye). It just gets worse and worse. We all know Kanye's fashion sense.


----------



## Wamgurl

krissa said:


> Did you catch this story of her sending her perfume to friends and enemies? Lol. What’s a simpleton weirdo. I only have a nephew, but I can’t imagine the blessing of having enough money to not have to work and spending your days getting naked on social media and worrying about “haters”.
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/02/01/kim-ka...te-fragrance-taylor-swift-blac-chyna-enemies/



Exactly!!!


----------



## Gennas

Love Tami. On point!!!

Someone needs to forward to Kim!!!


----------



## Lodpah

I feel bad for Saint. I can see it now in the school yard, "yo mama is a ho" and honestly, it's going to be the truth. This ain't going to turn out good for their kids. 
I don't care if you are expressing yourself and what not, but when you start having dem babies you not only think of your self you think of them. This is going to all some psychological issues the kids are going to have.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> I feel bad for Saint. I can see it now in the school yard, "yo mama is a ho" and honestly, it's going to be the truth. This ain't going to turn out good for their kids.
> I don't care if you are expressing yourself and what not, but when you start having dem babies you not only think of your self you think of them. This is going to all some psychological issues the kids are going to have.


"Yo mama...." Chile.  Anyway. So, you have him going to school with non-celeb/wealthy kids? Sure he'll be able to equally return the insult with "your moms a druggie/alchy/died using pill/went to rehab/etc". There's no lack of insults in the celeb world.


----------



## terebina786

These children will for sure be home schooled.


----------



## Lodpah

terebina786 said:


> These children will for sure be home schooled.


Sure but they eventually have to be in the real world. As an aside, there are tons of kids with celebrity parents who are not doing well.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lodpah said:


> Sure but they eventually have to be in the real world. As an aside, there are tons of kids with celebrity parents who are not doing well.


the real world? they live in the kartrashianverse, what is that real world you are talking about?
so far the younger kartrashians/jenners were raised in a bubble and “home skooled”
seems it is going the same way for mason
but still, they can call each other names like siblings and cousins do, the nannies will be there to help


----------



## Wamgurl

berrydiva said:


> "Yo mama...." Chile.  Anyway. So, you have him going to school with non-celeb/wealthy kids? Sure he'll be able to equally return the insult with "your moms a druggie/alchy/died using pill/went to rehab/etc". There's no lack of insults in the celeb world.



Let’s not generalize and be presumptuous...not kind.


----------



## mkr

This is a gossip thread.


----------



## berrydiva

Wamgurl said:


> Let’s not generalize and be presumptuous...not kind.


 You can sit. Where did I say ALL/most celebs? Or did I basically say that he will be able to return the insult in kind because he'll encounter kids with less than perfect celeb parents as well? What bothered you exactly? That I pointed out some of the issues rampant in Hollyweird that a kid who is insulted about his mom would use to insult another kid?

You gonna respond to the "Yo mama...." generalization too or nah? You gonna respond to the generalization that a woman taking nekkid pics makes her a ho? Or you just gonna pass those by?


----------



## krissa

Baby Chicago makes cameo in Kylie’s birth announcement.


----------



## mkr

Is anyone unable to some of the videos on their phones?


----------



## mkr

krissa said:


> Baby Chicago makes cameo in Kylie’s birth announcement.




Of course Kim’s baby has to be in Kylie’s announcement.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Of course Kim’s baby has to be in Kylie’s announcement.



Well it’s her niece...


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Of course Kim’s baby has to be in Kylie’s announcement.


Smart. Kill two birds with one stone.  Show off Chicago and announce Kylie's baby.


----------



## Lodpah

berrydiva said:


> You can sit. Where did I say ALL/most celebs? Or did I basically say that he will be able to return the insult in kind because he'll encounter kids with less than perfect celeb parents as well? What bothered you exactly? That I pointed out some of the issues rampant in Hollyweird that a kid who is insulted about his mom would use to insult another kid?
> 
> You gonna respond to the "Yo mama...." generalization too or nah? You gonna respond to the generalization that a woman taking nekkid pics makes her a ho? Or you just gonna pass those by?


Berry, chill! It's the K family. Life changes, who knows what will happen tomorrow. Life is not guaranteed and times change. My hope is that the kids grow up ok. OTH Kim needs to think about her children. What next? Her showing her down under wide open and it's good? The bottom line I think is that she needs to think about what she puts out there. It will affect the children.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If they don't go to school, there won't be any schoolhouse taunting.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> Berry, chill! It's the K family.


Girl bye. I don't hate them like y'all do....I don't invest that much of my life in the Kardashians. You decided to selectively come at me so I addressed you appropriately. Again, are you going to address the other generalizations?


----------



## WishList986

Kim and Ye do make cute kids, I'll give them that


----------



## arnott

Well at least Chicago is a  better name  than Alabama (Don't remember which celeb named her kid that).


----------



## beautifulbrunette

arnott said:


> Well at least Chicago is a  better name  than Alabama (Don't remember which celeb named her kid that).


Drea de Matteo, the super cool Angie from Desperate Housewives


----------



## ManilaMama

I saw this pianist on YouTube (a contestant in Britain’s Got Talent) and his name was Tokio (a misspell of Tokyo). It reminded me of the Ks and Chicago. 

When I was watching the video, I thought that Tokio was appropriate for that young man. It seemed hip and cool and suited him (he played mash ups of classical and popular songs on the piano). Seemed like a name a creative person would have, know what I mean? 

Who knows, maybe Chicago will be a name that suits this baby (hopefully). Maybe he/she will rock it (sorry I totally forgot if Chicago is a boy or girl haha).


----------



## lanasyogamama

beautifulbrunette said:


> Drea de Matteo, the super cool Angie from Desperate Housewives



Didn't the drummer from Blink 182 also use that name?


----------



## BellaCC

mkr said:


> Is anyone unable to some of the videos on their phones?



I can't see any of the videos on my phone


----------



## ManilaMama

BellaCC said:


> I can't see any of the videos on my phone



If you’re inclined to, go to YouTube and search “kylie”. It should be there in full. 

Edit: whoops. I’m in the Kim thread. Didn’t know she has any vids now? But anyway, whatever it is should be on YouTube too.


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> Didn't the drummer from Blink 182 also use that name?


Yes, Travis Barker's daughters name is Alabama Luella Barker


----------



## gypsumrose

I'm wondering if Kim is having a hard time bonding with Chi, and maybe focusing on "work" is easier for her right now. I just watched the KUWTK episode where she has Saint and Jonathan wants her to hang out, and she says she's only interested in staying at home because of Saint. Kourt agrees that that's what she did when she had her babies too.


----------



## mkr

Is she capable of bonding?  She photoshops her own kids out of selfies.


----------



## clydekiwi

This baby looks like a newborn to me. Kim's baby is about 1 month old. Am i wrong? Shouldnt a 1 month old be a little more bigger and alert. And kylie is looking at her beaming with love like its her baby


----------



## mkr

Who cares?  Kim is showing us her boobies!


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3958261
> 
> This baby looks like a newborn to me. Kim's baby is about 1 month old. Am i wrong? Shouldnt a 1 month old be a little more bigger and alert. And kylie is looking at her beaming with love like its her baby


How big do you expect a 1 month old to be? The baby looks asleep and is swaddled.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> How big do you expect a 1 month old to be? The baby looks asleep and is swaddled.



Just my opinion


----------



## clydekiwi

mkr said:


> Who cares?  Kim is showing us her boobies!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## knasarae

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3958261
> 
> This baby looks like a newborn to me. Kim's baby is about 1 month old. Am i wrong? Shouldnt a 1 month old be a little more bigger and alert. And kylie is looking at her beaming with love like its her baby



That footage could've been taken at any point since the baby's been born.


----------



## clydekiwi

knasarae said:


> That footage could've been taken at any point since the baby's been born.



True


----------



## bag-mania

They waited a while before they released photos of Saint, to the point where there was speculation that something was wrong with him. I guess only girl babies are exploited for attention in their family.


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Just my opinion


Thought you were actually asking a question by framing your "opinion" as a question...my bad for trying to answer. 


clydekiwi said:


> Am i wrong? Shouldnt a 1 month old be a little more bigger and alert.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Who cares?  Kim is showing us her boobies!



and the world is now a better place thanks to that! [emoji13]


----------



## Wamgurl

berrydiva said:


> Girl bye. I don't hate them like y'all do....I don't invest that much of my life in the Kardashians. You decided to selectively come at me so I addressed you appropriately. Again, are you going to address the other generalizations?



Oh, Lordy...it’s all in fun. Don’t take everything so seriously...no one is coming at you.  We don’t care that much, you shouldn’t either.  So, to answer your question? No, we will not be addressing your alleged generalizations - because we don’t remember what they were.  Ok? [emoji108] Peace n Love


----------



## VickyB

lanasyogamama said:


> If they don't go to school, there won't be any schoolhouse taunting.


LMAO!!!!! Of kourse, they will be home skooled! Why not? Look at the brain trust that is Kylie/Kendull.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Who cares?  Kim is showing us her boobies!


 and once again, all is well with the world!


----------



## Lodpah

berrydiva said:


> Girl bye. I don't hate them like y'all do....I don't invest that much of my life in the Kardashians. You decided to selectively come at me so I addressed you appropriately. Again, are you going to address the other generalizations?


I don't hate people Berry. It's too much energy consumption.  Please don't say  that I came at you "selectively."  I have no money in this.  There's no other "generalizations." I was simply stating a point.  I don't know any other mothers here on this post who would be ok to have their "pictures" out there like Kim does and think it's ok.  Ok maybe there are some who could care less but I'm sure many would be horrified to think one day their children will see the risqué pictures (especially the near X-rated ones, Kim's x-rated ones are bad enough) and get traumatized. 

Yeah I know about it's my body, I can show it and all that, more power to you but even movies nowadays have r ratings.


----------



## berrydiva

Wamgurl said:


> Oh, Lordy...it’s all in fun. Don’t take everything so seriously...no one is coming at you.  We don’t care that much, you shouldn’t either.  So, to answer your question? No, we will not be addressing your alleged generalizations - because we don’t remember what they were.  Ok? [emoji108] Peace n Love





Lodpah said:


> I don't hate people Berry. It's too much energy consumption.  Please don't say  that I came at you "selectively."  I have no money in this.  There's no other "generalizations." I was simply stating a point.  I don't know any other mothers here on this post who would be ok to have their "pictures" out there like Kim does and think it's ok.  Ok maybe there are some who could care less but I'm sure many would be horrified to think one day their children will see the risqué pictures (especially the near X-rated ones, Kim's x-rated ones are bad enough) and get traumatized.
> 
> Yeah I know about it's my body, I can show it and all that, more power to you but even movies nowadays have r ratings.


----------



## kirsten

TC1 said:


> Yes, Travis Barker's daughters name is Alabama Luella Barker


I like Alabama better than Chicago. Alabama was named after the character in True Romance. She is a prostitute but that movie is so good. One of my favs.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Yeah, Alabama is better than Chicago lol as someone else stated, Kim had no control in these kids names lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol at “Yo Mama” Some of y’all are fun-knee.....

Chicago looks like North did as a baby. I don’t know why they named that baby Chicago but I hope they just stick with calling her Chi for short.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol at “Yo Mama” Some of y’all are fun-knee.....









Aww don't know what happened to my gif...but Imma just sip this seltzer water.


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol at “Yo Mama” Some of y’all are fun-knee.....
> 
> Chicago looks like North did as a baby. I don’t know why they named that baby Chicago but I hope they just stick with calling her Chi for short.



Or how about Ic(k)?


----------



## kirsten

So now your daughter is taking provocative photos of you to post?' Kim Kardashian sparks controversy after sharing topless shot taken by four-year-old daughter North

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-shares-topless-picture-taken-North.html


----------



## Wamgurl

What the what?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Yes, Travis Barker's daughters name is Alabama Luella Barker



Yes, that's who I was thinking of...Shanna Moakler.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wtf?? Who poses with their bra off for their four year old?? That doesn’t exactly look like a candid photo.


----------



## Brandless

That’s the Kardashian way. They desensitize them while young so they grow up thinking this absence of decency is okay. Last night there was a preview of a show on Lifetime (forgot the title) supposedly produced by Kim K. Looks like she is really successful business wise and she can just easily reform her image but seems she prefers to objectify herself. Disgusting.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> Wtf?? Who poses with their bra off for their four year old?? That doesn’t exactly look like a candid photo.


IG is full of women who have their kids take their provocative pics. lol. None should be surprised when their kids are taking and posting the same provocative pics at young ages. It's their kids to eff up is how I see it...I check these two teens who eat all my food and run up my electric bill every single time I see them post something slightly inappropriate on the socials.


----------



## berrydiva

Brandless said:


> That’s the Kardashian way. They desensitize them while young so they grow up thinking this absence of decency is okay. Last night there was a preview of a show on Lifetime (forgot the title) supposedly produced by Kim K. Looks like she is really successful business wise and she can just easily reform her image but seems she prefers to objectify herself. Disgusting.


All she knows is being an object...it's her default. It's sad but it's her identity. At this point, it's almost like an addiction.


----------



## buzzytoes

berrydiva said:


> IG is full of women who have their kids take their provocative pics. lol. None should be surprised when their kids are taking and posting the same provocative pics at young ages. It's their kids to eff up is how I see it...I check these two teens who eat all my food and run up my electric bill every single time I see them post something slightly inappropriate on the socials.



As you should! [emoji3]


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> All she knows is being an object...it's her default. It's sad but it's her identity. At this point, it's almost like an addiction.



She’s also too lazy to put any effort into a project.


----------



## tweegy

kirsten said:


> So now your daughter is taking provocative photos of you to post?' Kim Kardashian sparks controversy after sharing topless shot taken by four-year-old daughter North
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-shares-topless-picture-taken-North.html
> View attachment 3961814



Oh...wow [emoji52]... *clutches pearls*


----------



## baglover1973

I like how people think her daughter really just randomly took that pic. LOL!!! she is such a damn lier.


----------



## kirsten

Next North is going to say "hey P, take a photo of me like this"... posing like mama.


----------



## bagsforme

kirsten said:


> Next North is going to say "hey P, take a photo of me like this"... posing like mama.


So true.  She's going to think thats totally ok and normal to post pics of herself like that.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> So true.  She's going to think thats totally ok and normal to post pics of herself like that.


It is on IG lol


----------



## sunnymedina

I like Kim and find her style and makeup ideal... but her body... I think sometimes editors really use too much filters... but still, she is the queen of makeup forever!


----------



## WishList986

sunnymedina said:


> I like Kim and find her style and makeup ideal... but her body... I think sometimes editors really use too much filters... but still, *she is the queen of makeup* forever!


Can you really be the queen of something if you don't do it yourself?


----------



## berrydiva

sunnymedina said:


> I like Kim and find her style and makeup ideal... but her body... I think sometimes editors really use too much filters... but still, she is the queen of makeup forever!


Editors?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sunnymedina said:


> I like Kim and find her style and makeup ideal... but her body... I think sometimes editors really use too much filters... but still, she is the queen of makeup forever!


her style is ideal?  walking around in a cape year round, with camel toe biker shorts is ideal?


----------



## mkr

sunnymedina said:


> I like Kim and find her style and makeup ideal... but her body... I think sometimes editors really use too much filters... but still, she is the queen of makeup forever!



Bless your heart.


----------



## sunnymedina

DC-Cutie said:


> her style is ideal?  walking around in a cape year round, with camel toe biker shorts is ideal?


I'm not talking about her lifestyle, but when she is in the public, parties etc, I like her style, her hair and makeup, that what I was talking about.


----------



## sunnymedina

WishList986 said:


> Can you really be the queen of something if you don't do it yourself?


it's not about who is doing it, it's about how you represent it. I think she is quite a strong woman, she has successful cosmetic line, TV shows etc and many women want to be like her


----------



## poopsie




----------



## mkr




----------



## mkr

If there is a queen of makeup in that family it is Kylie hands down.  If anyone is a current queen of makeup it is Rihanna hands down.  But for me the queen of makeup is Kevin Aucoin.


----------



## berrydiva

sunnymedina said:


> it's not about who is doing it, it's about how you represent it. I think she is quite a strong woman, she has successful cosmetic line, TV shows etc and many women want to be like her


If you want to maintain your innocence on Kimberly Kardashian West, I warn you....this thread isn't the place


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> If you want to maintain your innocence on Kimberly Kardashian West, I warn you....this thread isn't the place


isn't there a thread for all Kim K fans, that is like super dead?


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> isn't there a thread for all Kim K fans, that is like super dead?


Y'all ran them off. LOL


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> her style is ideal?  walking around in a cape year round, with camel toe biker shorts is ideal?



That's Kanye's style, lol. Kim's style and appearance went downhill as soon as she got with him.  Kim circa 2008-2011 was the prettiest, in my opinion.


----------



## myown

sunnymedina said:


> it's not about who is doing it, it's about how you represent it. I think she is quite a strong woman, she has successful cosmetic line, TV shows etc and many women want to be like her


I think you are in the wrong forum


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is this the Kim hate thread, though? It seems as though anyone who has a single good word to say about her is laughed off.


----------



## deetee

DC-Cutie said:


> her style is ideal?  walking around in a cape year round, with camel toe biker shorts is ideal?



I was just thinking about this when I saw Kylie "stepping out for the first time since birth announcement". If I was that wealthy, I wouldn't be walking around in biker shorts. I wouldn't even wear them if I bike ... 
What ever happened to regular shorts? Like jean shorts? oh right, butt too big.


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is this the Kim hate thread, though? It seems as though anyone who has a single good word to say about her is laughed off.




Because it’s absolutely hilarious to read someone say many women want to be like her!


----------



## tweegy

sunnymedina said:


> it's not about who is doing it, it's about how you represent it. I think she is quite a strong woman, she has successful cosmetic line, TV shows etc and many women want to be like her



This isn’t the crowd for that hunny... jus letting yah know..


----------



## DC-Cutie

deetee said:


> I was just thinking about this when I saw Kylie "stepping out for the first time since birth announcement". If I was that wealthy, I wouldn't be walking around in biker shorts. I wouldn't even wear them if I bike ...
> What ever happened to regular shorts? Like jean shorts? oh right, butt too big.


Kim dressed best when she wasn't as rich...  she needs to understand money doesn't make fashion


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is this the Kim hate thread, though? It seems as though anyone who has a single good word to say about her is laughed off.


Obviously it's the Kim hate thread. I'm personally fond of the overwhelming irrational need some have to insult Kim that they end of being offensive to an entire group of people and those who claim to not watch the show but then run here to post all the details of the show. It can't be that serious can it? lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is this the Kim hate thread, though? It seems as though anyone who has a single good word to say about her is laughed off.


I don't want to say it's a 'hate' thread.  because for me hate is a harsh word for someone that has done nothing personally to me and/or doesn't affect my daily life.
But it's not a love fest thread either.

I'm here for the comedy and tragic fashions


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just don't understand why so many people in this thread have to shut down someone who likes her? Let the poster live lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Obviously it's the Kim hate thread. I'm personally fond of the overwhelming irrational need some have to insult Kim that they end of being offensive to an entire group of people and those who claim to not watch the show but then run here to post all the details of the show. It can't be that serious can it? lol



I know. I admit poking fun sometimes is harmless, but the way the thread has become is disappointing. It's like she has to be insulted and every tiny little detail is analyzed and has to be criticized. It's become worse since circa 2016. Hmm, I wonder what happened to change the tone of online rhetoric?


----------



## Kidclarke

Disagreeing with someone's post isn't shutting them down. If you like Kim, good for you. Some like her, some don't.
Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just don't understand why so many people in this thread have to shut down someone who likes her? Let the poster live lol


Because one is not supposed to like her, apparently it's against the rules. And, if one does like her...obviously they're a teen. lol.


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know. I admit poking fun sometimes is harmless, but the way the thread has become is disappointing. It's like she has to be insulted and every tiny little detail is analyzed and has to be criticized. It's become worse since circa 2016. Hmm, I wonder what happened to change the tone of online rhetoric?



I agree, the tone has definitely shifted to seething loathe for them. I’m all for having a laugh when they do something silly but I also give her her props and mostly, they don’t affect my day the way they do others.. yes I watch the show now and then, but I never take it seriously as I think it’s the point. If your day is affected by someone you don’t know then I’d say you need problems. (Not you babydoll, just a general you)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kidclarke said:


> Disagreeing with someone's post isn't shutting them down. If you like Kim, good for you. Some like her, some don't.
> Different strokes for different folks.



Ordinarily, I'd say this was agreeable, of course. But especially lately, it's got to the point where folks aren't allowed to say anything good about her, else they're ganged up on and made fun of.  Any fan who discovers the thread via Google or whatever comes here, they're made to feel dumb for saying anything positive. I don't get why she pushes people's buttons so much.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kidclarke said:


> Disagreeing with someone's post isn't shutting them down. If you like Kim, good for you. Some like her, some don't.
> Different strokes for different folks.



Yeah but it's a consistent pattern here in this thread. When someone posts about liking her style or makeup or just her in general you get A BUNCH of condescending replies.


----------



## WishList986

I'd also like to note that sometimes humor or sarcasm are not easily translated well online. Or someone asking a genuine question can be seen as attacking or disagreeing. There definitely is a lot of attitude in this thread, but I think some of it might be taken out of context or blown out of proportion. 

I definitely don't hate the K's, I'm somewhat fascinated by the crap that they do and that's why I follow this. Obviously some people here despite them, and some idolize them, and that's totally ok!


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah but it's a consistent pattern here in this thread. When someone posts about liking her style or makeup or just her in general you get A BUNCH of condescending replies.


I like watching someone turn....sometimes someone will come into this thread new and make neutral comments...then the mob mentality takes over and their comments go from neutral to damning Kim's entire existence all within the span of a week.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I agree, the tone has definitely shifted to seething loathe for them.


I just don't understand how that can exist in a person for someone they don't know....I know she's queen of the thots and all but did she sleep with their mans?


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so back to Kim...

I saw a preview for next week, where Kim is getting her hair dyed.  Kris says 'why not just wear a wig'.  Kim's response "I don't like wigs, I like wearing my own hair'

Uh, Kimbo hasn't worn her own hair since before North was born.  It's been all about extensions and wigs, since her formerly thick pretty hair is nonexistent.


----------



## Kidclarke

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ordinarily, I'd say this was agreeable, of course. But especially lately, it's got to the point where folks aren't allowed to say anything good about her, else they're ganged up on and made fun of.  Any fan who discovers the thread via Google or whatever comes here, they're made to feel dumb for saying anything positive. I don't get why she pushes people's buttons so much.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah but it's a consistent pattern here in this thread. When someone posts about liking her style or makeup or just her in general you get A BUNCH of condescending replies.


True, but it's like that all over the internet. 
We are all Kim fans in one way since we talk about her so much.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, so back to Kim...
> 
> I saw a preview for next week, where Kim is getting her hair dyed.  Kris says 'why not just wear a wig'.  Kim's response "I don't like wigs, I like wearing my own hair'
> 
> Uh, Kimbo hasn't worn her own hair since before North was born.  It's been all about extensions and wigs, since her formerly thick pretty hair is nonexistent.


Someone posted a clip somewhere on the interwebs where she was talking to her wigmaker (I guess...don't know who it was) but she said something like "people won't be able to tell it's not real" and he said "the Black girls will know".....I howled...Kim c'mon. When did she ever wear her real hair? She's always had a weave and when her hair got destroyed from the cornrows, she moved onto wigs. She's such a weirdo. Who's out there still thinking this is her real hair? She had a wig full of braids just like last week


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Someone posted a clip somewhere on the interwebs where she was talking to her wigmaker (I guess...don't know who it was) but she said something like "people won't be able to tell it's not real" and he said "the Black girls will know".....I howled...Kim c'mon. When did she ever wear her real hair? She's always had a weave and when her hair got destroyed from the cornrows, she moved onto wigs. She's such a weirdo. Who's out there still thinking this is her real hair? She had a wig full of braids just like last week



Dead


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Someone posted a clip somewhere on the interwebs where she was talking to her wigmaker (I guess...don't know who it was) but she said something like "people won't be able to tell it's not real" and he said "the Black girls will know".....I howled...Kim c'mon. When did she ever wear her real hair? She's always had a weave and when her hair got destroyed from the cornrows, she moved onto wigs. She's such a weirdo. Who's out there still thinking this is her real hair? She had a wig full of braids just like last week


it was probably TokyoStylz... he's a creative kid and a BEAST with wigs.  The same people that think her butt is real are the ones that think her hair is real.

Like he said 'we will know"  lol


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> it was probably TokyoStylz... he's a creative kid and a BEAST with wigs.  The same people that think her butt is real are the ones that think her hair is real.
> 
> Like he said 'we will know"  lol


Just looked at his IG....Beyonce needs to employ his services.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> it was probably TokyoStylz... he's a creative kid and a BEAST with wigs.  The same people that think her butt is real are the ones that think her hair is real.
> 
> Like he said 'we will know"  lol



It IS Tokyo Stylez, and he is also hawking a Kim wig... 'Ice white' complete with black regrowth.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Someone posted a clip somewhere on the interwebs where she was talking to her wigmaker (I guess...don't know who it was) but she said something like "people won't be able to tell it's not real" *and he said "the Black girls will know".*....I howled...Kim c'mon. When did she ever wear her real hair? She's always had a weave and when her hair got destroyed from the cornrows, she moved onto wigs. She's such a weirdo. Who's out there still thinking this is her real hair? She had a wig full of braids just like last week




always!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Because one is not supposed to like her, apparently it's against the rules. And, if one does like her...obviously they're a teen. lol.



sounds like the angelina jolie thread, woe to anyone who dares say anything positive about AJ
at least kimbo’s thread can be humorousat times


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> sounds like the angelina jolie thread, woe to anyone who dares say anything positive about AJ
> at least kimbo’s thread can be humorousat times



Exactly. The Angelina and Kim threads tend to bring out the absolute worst in people. As you said,  here it's a bit more humor filled, whereas the Angie thread is pure viciousness.


----------



## tweegy

What a coinkidink, I just watched this video and the topic is Kim...


----------



## mkr

I didn’t watch the video but dayum she doesn’t even look like that picture anymore. She was so pretty back then.


----------



## Irishgal

Like her or not, when it's all said and done Kim is really just a very good example of what can happen to a person who is born to a father who becomes a household name, a mom who is a social climber and an "at any cost" salesperson/pimp, raised in the right area of the world, made famous friends, and was willing to follow her mother's strong guide to stardom. Had Kim been born in Waco Texas to a middle class family, we would never have heard of her. This plays out across the country, kids who get into colleges because their parents know the admissions team but otherwise would not be admitted, kids who get the job over another person because their dad golfs with the CEO. 
Doesn't really make a difference- Kim is Kim but she really was born to the right parents and the right time in the right place. Just luck. Little talent.


----------



## tweegy

Irishgal said:


> Like her or not, when it's all said and done Kim is really just a very good example of what can happen to a person who is born to a father who becomes a household name, a mom who is a social climber and an "at any cost" salesperson/pimp, raised in the right area of the world, made famous friends, and was willing to follow her mother's strong guide to stardom. Had Kim been born in Waco Texas to a middle class family, we would never have heard of her. This plays out across the country, kids who get into colleges because their parents know the admissions team but otherwise would not be admitted, kids who get the job over another person because their dad golfs with the CEO.
> Doesn't really make a difference- Kim is Kim but she really was born to the right parents and the right time in the right place. Just luck. Little talent.



I agree, she got a heck of a good start. But to maintain that momentum for over 10yrs? C’mon, Paris Hilton couldn’t do that.


----------



## Irishgal

tweegy said:


> I agree, she got a heck of a good start. But to maintain that momentum for over 10yrs? C’mon, Paris Hilton couldn’t do that.



I don’t have the impression that PH wanted to have this type of “stardom”. And I think Kris has a roadmap for Kim to follow and follow she does. Was she left to use her own brain I think she would have disappeared a few years ago.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> I don’t have the impression that PH wanted to have this type of “stardom”. And I think Kris has a roadmap for Kim to follow and follow she does. Was she left to use her own brain I think she would have disappeared a few years ago.


When she used her own brain, the best she came up with was a sex tape...Kris monazited it and changed the narrative. lol. She's still getting paid from it....I'm impressed.


----------



## terebina786

I think the sex tape was all Kris. 

Also, Paris already had enough money to not care for the rest of her life lol


----------



## mkr

I don’t think Paris wanted to be a star. She was there for the party.


----------



## Chamber Doll

The Kardashians make me miss Paris Hilton.  She never annoyed me like the K clan do.   Paris was actually entertaining and funny......that's hot!....  I enjoyed the Simple Life and my BFF


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> When she used her own brain, the best she came up with was a sex tape...Kris monazited it and changed the narrative. lol. She's still getting paid from it....I'm impressed.


Right! This is what was discussed a few pages ago that folks just dont give her her due no matter what. Yes, she had a come up but she made that last 10yrs and still going... *shrug* there's something to be said by that.


----------



## knasarae

I'm still trying to figure out what Kanye was doing yesterday on Instagram.  He posted a "Happy Valentine's Day Babe" pic, followed by about 50 pics of celeb couples.  What I found odd was only maybe 4 or 5 of them are even still together.  He even posted multiple couples involving the same person (Pamela Anderson & Tommy Lee, Pamela & Kid Rock or Brad and Gwyneth, then Brad and Angelina).  Then he ended it with a pic of Kris and Robert, and a couple pics of him and Kim.  I don't know.. I've probably thought too much on it already.  I don't even follow him... I always regret the rabbit holes I fall into when I'm bored lol.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what Kanye was doing yesterday on Instagram.  He posted a "Happy Valentine's Day Babe" pic, followed by about 50 pics of celeb couples.  What I found odd was only maybe 4 or 5 of them are even still together.  He even posted multiple couples involving the same person (Pamela Anderson & Tommy Lee, Pamela & Kid Rock or Brad and Gwyneth, then Brad and Angelina).  Then he ended it with a pic of Kris and Robert, and a couple pics of him and Kim.  I don't know.. I've probably thought too much on it already.  I don't even follow him... *I always regret the rabbit holes I fall into when I'm bored lo*l.


*dead* Sometimes happens to me as well


----------



## myown

Chamber Doll said:


> The Kardashians make me miss Paris Hilton.  She never annoyed me like the K clan do.   Paris was actually entertaining and funny......that's hot!....  I enjoyed the Simple Life and my BFF


her?


----------



## bag-mania

knasarae said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what Kanye was doing yesterday on Instagram.  He posted a "Happy Valentine's Day Babe" pic, followed by about 50 pics of celeb couples.  What I found odd was only maybe 4 or 5 of them are even still together.  He even posted multiple couples involving the same person (Pamela Anderson & Tommy Lee, Pamela & Kid Rock or Brad and Gwyneth, then Brad and Angelina).  Then he ended it with a pic of Kris and Robert, and a couple pics of him and Kim. * I don't know.. I've probably thought too much on it already.  *I don't even follow him... I always regret the rabbit holes I fall into when I'm bored lol.



I suspect you've put more thought into it than Kanye did. He probably Googled "celebrity couples" and then posted the pics of his favorites.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what Kanye was doing yesterday on Instagram.  He posted a "Happy Valentine's Day Babe" pic, followed by about 50 pics of celeb couples.  What I found odd was only maybe 4 or 5 of them are even still together.  He even posted multiple couples involving the same person (Pamela Anderson & Tommy Lee, Pamela & Kid Rock or Brad and Gwyneth, then Brad and Angelina).  Then he ended it with a pic of Kris and Robert, and a couple pics of him and Kim.  I don't know.. I've probably thought too much on it already.  I don't even follow him... I always regret the rabbit holes I fall into when I'm bored lol.


I just took a look....he came back to IG to post a'mess. lol Only thing I can think is new album and it better be Heartbreak 2. He's working on new music that's supposed to drop soon so.....my fingers are crossed that it's old Kanye.



bag-mania said:


> I suspect you've put more thought into it than Kanye did. He probably Googled "celebrity couples" and then posted the pics of his favorites.


He has Big and Carrie posted. lol


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> He has Big and Carrie posted. lol



 Kanye is not one to let a little thing like reality get in the way of his vision of love.


----------



## Chamber Doll

myown said:


> her?




LOL!  I had never seen that before......colorful.....still better than Kim though!


----------



## terebina786

I'm not even going to lie but I loved Paris' songs Stars are Blind and Nothing in this World lol


----------



## knasarae

bag-mania said:


> I suspect you've put more thought into it than Kanye did. He probably Googled "celebrity couples" and then posted the pics of his favorites.



Oh I definitely put more thought into it! lol 



berrydiva said:


> I just took a look....he came back to IG to post a'mess. lol Only thing I can think is new album and it better be Heartbreak 2. He's working on new music that's supposed to drop soon so.....my fingers are crossed that it's old Kanye.
> 
> He has Big and Carrie posted. lol



That's what a lot of the comments on the pics were too.. "I'm just here for the music!" "Release another album!" 
As long as he's still selling "prison sweatsuits & the Avia sneakers from commissary" as high-end fashion I doubt we'll get the old Kanye.  I miss him too.


----------



## deetee

terebina786 said:


> I'm not even going to lie but I loved Paris' songs Stars are Blind and Nothing in this World lol


As laughable as Paris' music can be, you're not the only one who likes 'Nothing in this World' 

Her new song "I need you" is ... just awful but I love how she looked in the roses scenes?
Since this is the Kim thread ... can Kim do any better though?


----------



## poopsie

tweegy said:


> Right! This is what was discussed a few pages ago that folks just dont give her her due no matter what. Yes, she had a come up but* PMK* made that last 10yrs and still going... *shrug* there's something to be said by that.


----------



## mkr

deetee said:


> As laughable as Paris' music can be, you're not the only one who likes 'Nothing in this World'
> 
> Her new song "I need you" is ... just awful but I love how she looked in the roses scenes?
> Since this is the Kim thread ... can Kim do any better though?



Come on now you know you loved Kim's song "jam".


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> Come on now you know you loved Kim's song "jam".


That no one ever saw the video for! LOL


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> That no one ever saw the video for! LOL



And I am truly grateful.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> That no one ever saw the video for! LOL





mkr said:


> And I am truly grateful.


I was about to post it for both of you for the giggles but my YouTube recommendations will be a complete mess.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I was about to post it for both of you for the giggles but my YouTube recommendations will be a complete mess.


That's not the real one is it??? It looks like a composite video from all the different pieces they shot.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> That's not the real one is it??? It looks like a composite video from all the different pieces they shot.


No idea...I didn't click. My recommendations are Kardashian free and I want it to remain that way LOL


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> Oh I definitely put more thought into it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what a lot of the comments on the pics were too.. "I'm just here for the music!" "Release another album!"
> As long as he's still selling "prison sweatsuits & the Avia sneakers from commissary" as high-end fashion I doubt we'll get the old Kanye.  I miss him too.


Noooo Not Avia sneakers LOL!!!!


----------



## mkr

Is there a real video?  I only ever saw an episode where she was recording it.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Is there a real video?  I only ever saw an episode where she was recording it.


Yep. There was an entire video directed by Hype Williams. She really thought she was going to be a pop star then the internet clowned her to high hell. This was when she still had fcuks to give though....now she has zero of them.


----------



## tweegy

Hrrrmmm  well well well, those dont look like Arther George Sox!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

You're welcome.


----------



## Kidclarke

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You're welcome.


----------



## Kidclarke

For real though, she doesn't even look like herself!

On the good side, I guess this song was for charity from what I read. It says half of the proceeds were donated to St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.


----------



## berrydiva

Kidclarke said:


> For real though, she doesn't even look like herself!
> 
> On the good side, I guess this song was for charity from what I read. It says half of the proceeds were donated to St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.


It wasn't intended to be for charity. She was really serious about it but the interwebs tore her to shreds on it...that's when she changed her story and said the proceeds will go to charity. What proceeds? lol


----------



## Handbag1234

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You're welcome.



This looks like a Britney video when she was in her meltdown stage and the producers had to work with what they had.


----------



## poopsie

Thank God for autotune


----------



## tweegy

Hmmm I’m gonna work like I’m payin mah bills..............


----------



## tweegy

.....bills


----------



## Kidclarke

berrydiva said:


> It wasn't intended to be for charity. She was really serious about it but the interwebs tore her to shreds on it...that's when she changed her story and said the proceeds will go to charity. What proceeds? lol


Wow that's pathetic! 
I saw something today where she's auctioning off clothes/etc and a whopping 10% of the proceeds is being donated. 
She's so giving.


----------



## redney

Kidclarke said:


> Wow that's pathetic!
> I saw something today where she's auctioning off clothes/etc and a whopping 10% of the proceeds is being donated.
> She's so giving.


Probably donated to the "church" PMK founded.


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Probably donated to the "church" PMK founded.



charity starts at home


----------



## Kidclarke

redney said:


> Probably donated to the "church" PMK founded.


Surprisingly it says to Children's Hospital Los Angeles.
If it was their laundering scheme...I mean "church"  I'm sure the % would have been more.


----------



## mkr

Well I liked it.  Where can I buy this record?

Said no one ever.


----------



## deetee

mkr said:


> Come on now you know you loved Kim's song "jam".


I’ve actually never heard of it until you mentioned it. Just watched and wow ... I couldn’t finish it


----------



## CobaltBlu

Luck has been kind to them, for sure... And we know PMK is a beast when it comes to managing her spawn. 

And...another thing I will say, had Kim gotten into drugs or alcohol, I do not think she would have had the longevity she has had, and in fact that goes for all of them. Yes, they do seem to have some addiction issues, but substance abuse has spared the whole lot of them, and that is definitely something .... not sure what, but something. If this family was known for being a bunch of drunk or high partiers, they would have been a flash in the pan, but they kept their wits (what there was of them) about them and have been able to focus. 



Irishgal said:


> Like her or not, when it's all said and done Kim is really just a very good example of what can happen to a person who is born to a father who becomes a household name, a mom who is a social climber and an "at any cost" salesperson/pimp, raised in the right area of the world, made famous friends, and was willing to follow her mother's strong guide to stardom. Had Kim been born in Waco Texas to a middle class family, we would never have heard of her. This plays out across the country, kids who get into colleges because their parents know the admissions team but otherwise would not be admitted, kids who get the job over another person because their dad golfs with the CEO.
> Doesn't really make a difference- Kim is Kim but she really was born to the right parents and the right time in the right place. Just luck. Little talent.





tweegy said:


> I agree, she got a heck of a good start. But to maintain that momentum for over 10yrs? C’mon, Paris Hilton couldn’t do that.





tweegy said:


> Right! This is what was discussed a few pages ago that folks just dont give her her due no matter what. Yes, she had a come up but she made that last 10yrs and still going... *shrug* there's something to be said by that.


----------



## gypsumrose

What's PMK stand for? All I can think of is Pimp Mom Kris or Prime Minister Kris..


----------



## deetee

gypsumrose said:


> What's PMK stand for? All I can think of is Pimp Mom Kris or Prime Minister Kris..


Pimp Momma Kris from what I've seen on this forum + other forums.


----------



## myown

*After some of her fans questioned whether it was a wig, the E! star took to twitter to clear things up.

'I don’t really do wigs . It’s real.' she wrote.*







Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5434867/Kanye-appears-relieve-about.html#ixzz58CyF2oBB
​hahahahahahaha


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Why does she lie? I saw a clip from ‘Kocktails with Khloe’ or whatever that show was called and she said how North put her milk into her bra and drank it out a straw as she was jealous Saint was being breastfed. Pretty sure on Ellen she said SHE tried out outsmart North to make her ‘less jealous’ and placed it in her bra


----------



## myown

RedSoleAddict said:


> Why does she lie? I saw a clip from ‘Kocktails with Khloe’ or whatever that show was called and she said how North put her milk into her bra and drank it out a straw as she was jealous Saint was being breastfed. Pretty sure on Ellen she said SHE tried out outsmart North to make her ‘less jealous’ and placed it in her bra


i remember that


----------



## YSoLovely

myown said:


> *After some of her fans questioned whether it was a wig, the E! star took to twitter to clear things up.
> 
> 'I don’t really do wigs . It’s real.' she wrote.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5434867/Kanye-appears-relieve-about.html#ixzz58CyF2oBB
> ​hahahahahahaha




Why is she lying about silly ish like this? When Desi Perkins did her makeup, she actually pulled her wig back and talked about how she installs it


----------



## berrydiva

She's crazy. Her being a grown adult woman and lying about things so silly is insane. This is behavior I expect from a 5 year old who has crumbs all over them telling you they didn't eat the cookies.


----------



## bag-princess

[emoji23][emoji23] she’s pathetic!! On the 12 year old believe her hair is real! Everyone else knows the truth. I have seen videos where she has had pieces of her weave come out while she was pulling her hair and she tried to hide it!


----------



## terebina786

YSoLovely said:


> Why is she lying about silly ish like this? When Desi Perkins did her makeup, she actually pulled her wig back and talked about how she installs it



I remember that! Someone should respond to her with that video lol.

The pink may actually be her hair (plus clip ins) though because she left like 2 inches of roots and who would buy a wig coloured like that??   She really needs to stop trying to compete with Kylie because it's painfully obvious now and embarrassing for her.  She's got like 20 years on Kylie.


----------



## berrydiva

She had black hair one day, platinum blond short the next, cornrows the next day and back to that tragic blond wig. Who is it that she thinks believes they're not wigs? This is like when she did the whole butt scan to try to prove that her behind was real as if butt shots will show up on the x-ray.


----------



## YSoLovely

terebina786 said:


> I remember that! Someone should respond to her with that video lol.
> 
> The pink may actually be her hair (plus clip ins) though because* she left like 2 inches of roots and who would buy a wig coloured like that?? *  She really needs to stop trying to compete with Kylie because it's painfully obvious now and embarrassing for her.  She's got like 20 years on Kylie.



Lots of people dye their wigs that way to make them appear more natural, actually. 

Idk if this is a wig (looks like it, imo, but her hairstylist also denies it) or if she's added 50 tracks and has a bit of leave out left at the top, but to claim that she doesn't really do wigs is like saying she doesn't really mess with her face.


----------



## terebina786

I think all her previous looks were wigs.  Then she dyed her hair pink and waited for that one comment about if it's a wig or not, just to say it wasn't.  Because I mean, at this point, this is all she has because this thread was stalled until she came up with her pink wig/real hair "controversy".

I'm personally waiting for Kylie to do a video with a YTer and break the internet lol.


----------



## zen1965

This thread is practically dead.


----------



## pixiejenna

Don’t jinx it by saying it aloud. Now we’re going to be cursed with another naked photo shoot.


----------



## bag-mania

Well, there's this. Kim having fun with filters. The new baby is cute.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Well, there's this. Kim having fun with filters. The new baby is cute.
> View attachment 3983308




IF that is what she really looks like!!!


----------



## RueMonge

bag-princess said:


> IF that is what she really looks like!!!



Exactly!


----------



## berrydiva

That baby is a doll.


----------



## jenjen1964

berrydiva said:


> That baby is a doll.


That's it!  She looks too perfect, kwim?  Love the pic of her but something just looks...off??


----------



## berrydiva

It's just a snapchat filter...what are you all on about? It's really not altering that baby's features...I just tried it and that particular filter is adding lashes and using the blur.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Filter aside, cute baby [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not the most being done over a snap filter.  

That baby is gorgeous. If nothing else, Kim and Kanye make some pretty babies.


----------



## myown

bag-mania said:


> Well, there's this. Kim having fun with filters. The new baby is cute.
> View attachment 3983308


how can you tell the new baby is cute? all i see are filters


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Not the most being done over a snap filter.


Miserable


----------



## buzzytoes

I can’t tell if it’s because of the app or how she really looks, but she looks just like Kim in this pic. North and Saint looked very much like each other as babies, but Chicago looks completely different to me. Wonder if she got more of the Kardashian genes.


----------



## mkr

buzzytoes said:


> I can’t tell if it’s because of the app or how she really looks, but she looks just like Kim in this pic. North and Saint looked very much like each other as babies, but Chicago looks completely different to me. Wonder if she got more of the Kardashian genes.



I don’t know about that. She’s wearing clothes.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

buzzytoes said:


> I can’t tell if it’s because of the app or how she really looks, but she looks just like Kim in this pic. North and Saint looked very much like each other as babies, but Chicago looks completely different to me. Wonder if she got more of the Kardashian genes.



I was thinking that too! She looks just like Kim!


----------



## baglover1973

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I was thinking that too! She looks just like Kim!



It is the filter.


----------



## White Orchid

Sorry but even not-so-attractive babies look adorable with those SC filters.


----------



## berrydiva

I guess I don't understand what folks think that filter is doing? Someone said Saint and North looked more alike as babies....is it because Chicago is not the same skin tone? She has Saint's round head and North's eyes. She looks like her siblings just lighter and that filter, in particular, isn't altering face shape or skin tone all that much compared to SC's other filters.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oh my god some of y'all really complain about the DUMBEST s**t

It's just a filter...that's it. Nothing more...JUST a filter...used for fun.


----------



## LavenderIce

Chicago is a cutie.  The Wests are adorable kids.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh my god some of y'all really complain about the DUMBEST s**t
> 
> It's just a filter...that's it. Nothing more...JUST a filter...used for fun.


Word!


----------



## Kidclarke

Filters make me look fantastic, but filters aside...no one can deny that the Kardashians/Wests make adorable kids and no doubt Chicago is.


----------



## kacaruso

Seriously that baby! Too cute [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Sasha2012

Vanity Fair Oscar’s Party










via Twitter


----------



## glamourous1098

Oh good, just in case we forgot about Kim's butt.


----------



## zen1965

And her hair is real.


----------



## TC1

So tacky


----------



## WishList986

I'm all for a cutout back, but not a peekaboo buttcrack


----------



## berrydiva

I don't even understand that dress.


----------



## Handbag1234

Bum cleavage is never good, just reminds me of over weight tradesmen on a building site


----------



## mkr

Whitney said it best -
Crack is wack.


----------



## ManilaMama

Butt cleavage?!?! [emoji28] Please let that never be a thing!!


----------



## dell

Omg I have to post this.... I took this from my car window the other day.... who knew he was in style???? [emoji33][emoji32][emoji27]


----------



## dell

Ugh wrong pic!!!!!!!


----------



## dell




----------



## lulu212121

Her style is all inclusive!


----------



## myown

dell said:


> Ugh wrong pic!!!!!!!


lol I was so confused!


----------



## bklner2014

dell said:


> View attachment 3990476


Please consider blinding the license plate to protect this guy's privacy.


----------



## Sasha2012

The night before she made sure to be the talk of the town at Madonna's Academy Awards party on Sunday.

And Kim Kardashian was certain to keep up with appearances on Monday evening as she attended a music release party in Hollywood.

The 37-year-old mother of three put her cleavage on display in a plunging black dress during the VIP album release for her friend Marina Acton.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...splay-plunging-black-dress.html#ixzz58ziqFHnk


----------



## berrydiva

It is ridiculously obvious that she's wearing a wig. Something is mentally wrong with her for wanting to insist that's her real hair. There's nothing wrong with wearing a wig.


----------



## White Orchid

That one of her on the couch with that massive thigh spread.  You know her her Pap had the day off lol.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> It is ridiculously obvious that she's wearing a wig. Something is mentally wrong with her for wanting to insist that's her real hair. There's nothing wrong with wearing a wig.



If I knew how to purchase a good wig I would wear one at times. I don’t know why she opposed to admitting it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Irishgal said:


> If I knew how to purchase a good wig I would wear one at times. I don’t know why she opposed to admitting it.


and she probably gets them custom made by TokyoStylez


----------



## terebina786

Why does she wear the cheapest looking clothes?  And those shoes are hideous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Why does she wear the cheapest looking clothes?  And those shoes are hideous.


Kanye made her tacky!  I'll always say she looked her best before Kanye.  Reggie era was nicely styled, Hump too.  Then she got with Kanye and it's been downhill eversince he made her throw her whole closet away


----------



## Lounorada

She's looking rough as hell.
That 'party' looks sh*t.


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> That one of her on the couch with that massive thigh spread.  You know her her Pap had the day off lol.


I think that is her azz flooding the couch


----------



## tweegy

bklner2014 said:


> Please consider blinding the license plate to protect this guy's privacy.



I don’t think he’s concerned with privacy with his cheeks out on display..[emoji23]

*i kid I kid*


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye made her tacky!  I'll always say she looked her best before Kanye.  Reggie era was nicely styled, Hump too.  Then she got with Kanye and it's been downhill eversince he made her throw her whole closet away



I never wished to be outside someone’s closet to catch what she tossed more [emoji24]


----------



## V0N1B2

She looks like Kylie when she wears her wig down low on her forehead like that.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> That one of her on the couch with that massive thigh spread.  You know her her Pap had the day off lol.


The width of that spread is EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> The night before she made sure to be the talk of the town at Madonna's Academy Awards party on Sunday.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was certain to keep up with appearances on Monday evening as she attended a music release party in Hollywood.
> 
> The 37-year-old mother of three put her cleavage on display in a plunging black dress during the VIP album release for her friend Marina Acton.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...splay-plunging-black-dress.html#ixzz58ziqFHnk


What the hell is that ghastly blue "creation"???? Who is that wearing it????


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> I never wished to be outside someone’s closet to catch what she tossed more [emoji24]



I don't think Kim ever had a shred of taste let alone style. She was tacky before Kanye and now she's just tacky plus ridiculous.


----------



## bag-mania

VickyB said:


> What the hell is that ghastly blue "creation"???? Who is that wearing it????



I can't answer the "what" but as to the "who," it's Marina Acton. She is described as being a "philanthropist turned songstress" and she was releasing an album. Last year she married Brian Acton, who became a multibillionaire when he sold WhatsApp to Facebook a few years ago.

Remember the mansion Kanye and Kim bought before they married? They spent years renovating and decorating it but they never actually lived in it as a couple. Marina bought that mansion from them last year. Maybe that's how she became "friends" with Kim.


----------



## Sasha2012

The family that plays together, stays together.

And Kim Kardashian looked overjoyed to be among her mother and sisters as the family enjoyed a rousing game of softball in Los Angeles on Tuesday afternoon.

The 37-year-old reality television mogul made sure to stay fashion forward for the family outing as she donned a daring grey sports bra and matching sweatpants to break a sweat outside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-bra-softball-game-family.html#ixzz59CD8DpG8


----------



## berrydiva

Her hair certainly grew a lot in a week.


----------



## Storm702

I always wear my hair down when I play sports


----------



## kkfiregirl

How can she play softball in that without her giant breasts falling out


----------



## WishList986

That's her overjoyed face, eh?



berrydiva said:


> Her hair certainly grew a lot in a week.


Don't you know about those sugar bear hair vitamins?!


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Her hair certainly grew a lot in a week.



See?  Her hair grew which proves it’s not a wig.  Cough.


----------



## Irishgal

The picture of her trying to catch the ball is a demonstration of the least amount of athletic ability a human can possess. She literally looks spastic.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> That's her overjoyed face, eh?
> 
> 
> Don't you know about those sugar bear hair vitamins?!





mkr said:


> See?  Her hair grew which proves it’s not a wig.  Cough.


Very true...silly me lol


----------



## myown

-dm


----------



## YSoLovely

Seeing Kim next to Kourt really puts in perspective how messed up her body is...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Beauty Q&A with Madonna on Tuesday at the YouTube Space in Los Angeles.
*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks awful, may as well show up nearly naked with a cork and coconuts next time.


----------



## gazoo

Madonna seems very intense, fan girling even.


----------



## bklner2014

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks awful, may as well show up nearly naked with a cork and coconuts next time.


----------



## ManilaMama

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Beauty Q&A with Madonna on Tuesday at the YouTube Space in Los Angeles.
> *



After seeing all these photos, I was MOST entertained by the words on the bottom left corner. “Credit too long, see caption” [emoji23]


----------



## bag-mania

LOL. The body language! Kim is practically being accosted by Madonna in the first photo and is edging away as much as she can while still plastering a big smile on her face.


----------



## berrydiva

Kim is starting to look worn in the face.  She messes with it too much and it's probably aging herself faster than she would've naturally.


----------



## mkr

Her lips are huge now. Her motto must be bigger is better.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Kim is starting to look worn in the face.  She messes with it too much and it's probably aging herself faster than she would've naturally.



The hair isn't helping either.  Nor are these awful outfits she insists on wearing.


----------



## chowlover2

myown said:


> -dm


She looks so fat and dumpy here. Especially next to Kourt!


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> She looks so fat and dumpy here. Especially next to Kourt!


Maybe that’s cos this is the *real* Kim - sans all the strategic poses (to make her appear slimmer) and the associated perfect lighting which also aids in the illusion of her being “slim”?  Oh and that her Pap obviously must be on long service leave lol.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Is that a VPL on the front side bit? Lol.


----------



## Wamgurl

Kim is beginning to look like her little buddy Jonathan...and he’s beginning to look like Caitlyn.  Mind blown!


----------



## labelwhore04

Have you guys seen this girl that looks exactly like Kim??? She even has a sister that looks like KYlie... so creepy. I know there are tons of Kim K "look-a-likes" out there but this one is an actual doppelganger.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kim and Kylie or 2 random instagram models? So creepy!


----------



## mkr

She looks like Kim a couple years ago. Kim’s face changes with the seasons.


----------



## pukasonqo

those lips look painful


----------



## Sasha2012

labelwhore04 said:


> View attachment 3996362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim and Kylie or 2 random instagram models? So creepy!


Creepy. I thought the last photo was Kim an Kylie. I don't know why people aspire to look like them when they don't even want to look like themselves.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sasha2012 said:


> Creepy. I thought the last photo was Kim an Kylie. I don't know why people aspire to look like them when they don't even want to look like themselves.



I know right! Wouldn't you rather be unique and one of a kind?  But seriously these girls could make a living off of being Kim and Kylie look-a-likes. In fact, the K's should hire them to dupe the paparazzi when they dont want to be seen.


----------



## Wamgurl

I would be a sad Mom if they were mine.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been afraid to play with her style.

And Kim Kardashian seemed to embrace her roots as she debuted her fresh chocolate brown tresses on Saturday.

The 37-year-old proudly showed off her newly-brunette tresses as she made a glamorous arrival at her sister Khloe's star-studded baby shower - after flaunting her hot pink hair for weeks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-ahead-Khloes-baby-shower.html#ixzz59TVXXCBz


----------



## mkr

The theme was pink pajamas so Kim wears a brown sweater dress


----------



## Freckles1

Kourtney may want to get a smaller blazer... if I had that body I wouldn’t be wearing 3 sizes too big


----------



## terebina786

I’m so glad she’s back to her brown wig.  She looks less dirty and even the dress is cute.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> The theme was pink pajamas so Kim wears a brown sweater dress



Kendall also wore whatever that khaki suit is lol.  I have a feeling Kim’s feeling a little jealous at all the attention he sisters are getting for their pregnancies.  Kim’s surrogacy came and went and no one really cared.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Kendall also wore whatever that khaki suit is lol.  I have a feeling Kim’s feeling a little jealous at all the attention he sisters are getting for their pregnancies.  Kim’s surrogacy came and went and no one really cared.




Yes she’s jealous! She kept trying to work her surrogacy into conversations every chance she got to get the attention on her!


----------



## White Orchid

labelwhore04 said:


> View attachment 3996362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim and Kylie or 2 random instagram models? So creepy!


Her surgeon did a bad job with her nose.  You can actually see the indents on the side, like with Tori Spelling.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Kendall also wore whatever that khaki suit is lol.  I have a feeling Kim’s feeling a little jealous at all the attention he sisters are getting for their pregnancies.  Kim’s surrogacy came and went and no one really cared.



Kim didn’t seem to care either.


----------



## kirsten

Ye dyed his hair [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

kirsten said:


> Ye dyed his hair [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998222


I can't....


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye looks medicated.  
His skin looks fantastic. 
His face looks puffy.
His eyes seem unfocused.
What's that now about his hair? Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kanye is in a sunken place
 If Daniel Kaluuya can Get Out and find his way to Wakanda, maybe Kanye can too...


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye is in a sunken place
> If Daniel Kaluuya can Get Out and find his way to Wakanda, maybe Kanye can too...



You did not just go the black panther route [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> You did not just go the black panther route [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I had to!  I was gonna go way back to Roots, but I needed something more current.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I had to!  I was gonna go way back to Roots, but I needed something more current.



I fought hard not to bust out laughing


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I fought hard not to bust out laughing




laugh through the pain.  Because the track record is serious with the Kardashians - no black man escapes without being unhinged!

Hump made it because he caught on early and had two parents backing him up


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> laugh through the pain.  Because the track record is serious with the Kardashians - no black man escapes without being unhinged!
> 
> Hump made it because he caught on early and had two parents backing him up



I miss hump... his shade was good. Only problem  it wasn’t intentional shade [emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I miss hump... his shade was good. Only problem  it wasn’t intentional shade [emoji23]


Hump and Rob made the best shade tag team...


----------



## terebina786

Kanye looks not all there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Kanye looks not all there.


Kanye hasn't been all there since his mother died and he's been really lost since he got hooked on the Kardashian Kurse


----------



## roses5682

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye is in a sunken place
> If Daniel Kaluuya can Get Out and find his way to Wakanda, maybe Kanye can too...



Lmao!!! [emoji23]  keep hope alive


----------



## JOJA

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye is in a sunken place
> If Daniel Kaluuya can Get Out and find his way to Wakanda, maybe Kanye can too...



Best comment EVER!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye hasn't been all there since his mother died and he's been really lost since he got hooked on the Kardashian Kurse


I'm wondering if forcing this 3rd baby was a good idea for his mental health. He's off and has been for years now. I just miss the old Kanye...the one who makes good music and brings a bottle of Henny to the red carpet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I'm wondering if forcing this 3rd baby was a good idea for his mental health. He's off and has been for years now. I just miss the old Kanye...the one who makes good music and brings a bottle of Henny to the red carpet.


it's def not a good idea.  The same for women with mental health issues, children won't solve the issues.  
All jokes aside, it's clear as day, this Kanye isn't the same Kanye.  Granted we are not required to be the same person we were years ago or even last week.  But his change is so dramatic, that it doesn't seem like a change for the better.  I feel bad for the guy.  I cannot even imagine how loosing a parent affects your day-to-day and now he's in a family of vain, vapid women who care more about the perfectly photoshopped pic than mental health.
When I look at the dynamics of the men associated with all things Kardashian it's quite pitiful - Bruce is now Caitlyn, Rob is dealing with his own struggles, Lamar almost overdosed, Scott is just hanging in for his kids and a check, Tristan threw away his whole son for Khloe and Kanye no longer has life in his eyes.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> I'm wondering if forcing this 3rd baby was a good idea for his mental health. He's off and has been for years now. I just miss the old Kanye...the one who makes good music and brings a bottle of Henny to the red carpet.



I doubt he has much if anything to do with the baby. When Chicago was barely even a week old, he had already packed his bags and spent a week or two "working" in Europe. Most people have already forgotten that they added a third child to the mix and Kanye is no exception.


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye hasn't been all there since his mother died and he's been really lost since he got hooked on the Kardashian Kurse



It’s sad to see him looking so unhappy/lost whatever. There’s no spark there.


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> it's def not a good idea.  The same for women with mental health issues, children won't solve the issues.
> All jokes aside, it's clear as day, this Kanye isn't the same Kanye.  Granted we are not required to be the same person we were years ago or even last week.  But his change is so dramatic, that it doesn't seem like a change for the better.  I feel bad for the guy.  I cannot even imagine how loosing a parent affects your day-to-day and now he's in a family of vain, vapid women who care more about the perfectly photoshopped pic than mental health.
> When I look at the dynamics of the men associated with all things Kardashian it's quite pitiful - Bruce is now Caitlyn, Rob is dealing with his own struggles, Lamar almost overdosed, Scott is just hanging in for his kids and a check, Tristan threw away his whole son for Khloe and Kanye no longer has life in his eyes.



It’s a Fellini version of the Waltons! So nuts


----------



## Law

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye is in a sunken place
> If Daniel Kaluuya can Get Out and find his way to Wakanda, maybe Kanye can too...



OMG this thread has me howling [emoji23].


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye is in a sunken place
> If Daniel Kaluuya can Get Out and find his way to Wakanda, maybe Kanye can too...


Brilliant


----------



## Bentley1

kirsten said:


> Ye dyed his hair [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998222


Lmao I don't know why but this is just funny


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I'm wondering if forcing this 3rd baby was a good idea for his mental health. He's off and has been for years now. I just miss the old Kanye...the one who makes good music and brings a bottle of Henny to the red carpet.



Exactly. Just about a week after Chicago was born he was spotted here in Berlin, apparently he stayed a while. Surprising for a new father, you'd think he'd want to spent all his time with his new bundle of joy.


----------



## bag-mania

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Exactly. Just about a week after Chicago was born he was spotted here in Berlin, apparently he stayed a while. Surprising for a new father, you'd think he'd want to spent all his time with his new bundle of joy.



Well, it's not like he and Kim have ever had what any of us would think of as a normal marriage. He flits in and out of town and pretty much does whatever he pleases.


----------



## buzzytoes

kirsten said:


> Ye dyed his hair [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998222



He’s apparently back in Wyo working on his album, along with Kylie’s baby daddy and a few others. Thanking God I live two hours south cuz I don’t wanna be there when the Kardashians all feel the need to descend on my state.


----------



## lanasyogamama

.


----------



## pixiejenna

They where talking on the radio today that there’s going to be a yeaz dating app. For fans of yeaz to meet up they have a start up site where you can sign up for updates. Sorry Taylor Swift fans are explicitly banned lmao!


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian’s Bizarre Will Revealed: “I Want to Look as Good as Possible”




Yep! Kim Kardashian will be all done up for the foreseeable future ― even when she can’t do it herself. The E! star opened up to Elle about the unique clause she put in her will that guarantees she’ll look good until her dying breath. During a segment in which the mother-of-three rewrote headlines, she set explained the uncommon clause she added to her will.


The original headline ― the publication from which it came was not disclosed ― read “Fear Not, Kim Kardashian’s Hair Will Always Be Done Per Her Will,” but Kim had an addendum. She explained that, yes, she has included a section in her will that guarantees that her hair will always be done, but that’s not all ― it also ensures that her nails and makeup will always be done as well.


“Absolutely,” she said. “I made a section that if I am so out of it that I can’t even communicate, and I’m like s**tting on myself, I definitely need my hair, my nails, and my makeup done. I want to look as good as possible.”


While the clause is certainly uncommon, it’s not surprising that Kim would include it. The star has built an empire out of looking her best at every moment. It’s natural that she’d want to ensure that her image was never tarnished even in the event of an unfortunate health situation.


“I’d rewrite this headline to say ‘Kim Kardashian’s Hair, Makeup and Nails Will Always Be Done Per Her Will,” the star concluded.


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kim-karda...y&utm_medium=NIBND-8207&utm_content=inf&ipp=3



“Kanye West Sends Kim Kardashian Emails About What’s Hot and What’s Not,” another reads… and she confirmed it, but offered some additional information that made the headline feel less scandalous.


“Absolutely, he does. Kanye sent me an email about-- to not wear huge sunglasses anymore. What he does is he’ll just send me amazing mood-boards and great references of smaller glasses and say like, “oh my god, you have to like, have your team find these” and, like “these look really cool; you should be wearing these.”   [emoji15][emoji15][emoji849]


----------



## berrydiva

I see no issue with that... I told the SO don't have me going out looking a mess.


----------



## Aimee3

Putting that request in her will is ridiculous since a will would be read AFTER you are dead.  I think Kim must mean whoever is designated as the caregiver 
has those instructions to follow.  Living will or some other terminology...


----------



## pukasonqo

Aimee3 said:


> Putting that request in her will is ridiculous since a will would be read AFTER you are dead.  I think Kim must mean whoever is designated as the caregiver
> has those instructions to follow.  Living will or some other terminology...



i was konfused too, as she said “Will” it got me thinking of her being embalmed and some unlucky sod having to play make up w her
it is not that far fetched as it is kimbo we are talking about


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has shared a few photos of her third child already.

But on Saturday morning the 33-year-old KKW Beauty mogul posted the first good look at Chicago without a filter. In an Instagram post captioned 'Morning cutie' her little bundle of joy is seen looking up at mommy while wearing a darling pink-and-white Mori onesie with bib.

This post comes just two days after the baby turned two months old. She was born on January 15.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hoto-baby-daughter-Chicago.html#ixzz5A2Dob7F6


----------



## berrydiva

Oh my that baby is cute!


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> *Putting that request in her will is ridiculous since a will would be read AFTER you are dead.*  I think Kim must mean whoever is designated as the caregiver
> has those instructions to follow.  Living will or some other terminology...



and that was what had me giggling as i read it!    i made sure to read it twice and yep - she said it is in her will!  and of course nobody would dare correct her and tell her that was so not right!


----------



## berrydiva

I got my living will, LW&T and POA drawn up at the same time as is usually the case with many people....I refer to it as my will for short as does many many people. Is this really that serious?


----------



## buzzytoes

Must have been the filters, Chicago look a lot more like her brother and sister in this pic. They sure do make some cute babies.


----------



## Lounorada

Cute baby! She's a mix of North & Saint.


----------



## Sasha2012

She revealed to Elle that husband Kanye West sends her 'mood boards,' to help her determine what's trendy.

And it appears that the '80s are on his mind, as Kim Kardashian stepped out in old school workout gear on Friday.

The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star stopped by the Watts Empowerment Center to receive the "Key to our Heart" for her family's donation to the program.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-hoodie-biker-shorts.html#ixzz5A2j4sPi7


----------



## zen1965

Boy, she is so lucky to have fast-growing hair. 
To Chicago looks more like Saint than North.


----------



## Freckles1

What is with the bike shorts and sweat shirt 5 sizes too big? Pretty sure that went out of style  when I was in college..... and I’m old [emoji23]
Guess Kanye sent her an email


----------



## TC1

"Mood Boards" ok Ye.


----------



## berrydiva

That is not a look.  I'd rather her have a sheer top on looking put together.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>





These 'outfits' of bike shorts, thick socks and sneakers have her looking like she's gonna break break into a flash 80's exercise video routine at any moment.
Hilarious that she genuinely thinks she looks good in these stupid get-ups.  Shows you just how dumb and delusional they all are.


----------



## Handbag1234

Sasha2012 said:


> She revealed to Elle that husband Kanye West sends her 'mood boards,' to help her determine what's trendy.
> 
> And it appears that the '80s are on his mind, as Kim Kardashian stepped out in old school workout gear on Friday.
> 
> The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star stopped by the Watts Empowerment Center to receive the "Key to our Heart" for her family's donation to the program.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-hoodie-biker-shorts.html#ixzz5A2j4sPi7


She has found PMK’s 80’s mix tapes and is channelling a ‘salt-n-pepa’ vibe.


----------



## mkr

Why you gotta shade Salt n Pepa like that?[emoji44]


----------



## berrydiva

Handbag1234 said:


> She has found PMK’s 80’s mix tapes and is channelling a ‘salt-n-pepa’ vibe.


Salt n Pepa would never! Lol


----------



## tweegy

The woman ain’t have no calve definition...


----------



## pixiejenna

Why do the bike shorts look like leather? This is look is hilarious as usual. So yeaz sends you mood boards to tell you how to dress when he’s away (which is all the time) when he’s with his boyfriend.  Of course she wants to be made up when she can’t do it herself her whole life is based on vanity. I’d be surprised if she let herself go au natural at the end.


----------



## White Orchid

She looks hideous and those shorts look like a wetsuit.  This woman is devoid of style.


----------



## Handbag1234

mkr said:


> Why you gotta shade Salt n Pepa like that?[emoji44]


Apologies


----------



## tenshix

I'm dying you guys. How have I only recently found this thread?? LOL. Everyone's comments are so on point.


----------



## tweegy

tenshix said:


> I'm dying you guys. How have I only recently found this thread?? LOL. Everyone's comments are so on point.



Welcome... midoris are in the house.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sasha2012 said:


> She revealed to Elle that husband Kanye West sends her 'mood boards,' to help her determine what's trendy.
> 
> And it appears that the '80s are on his mind, as Kim Kardashian stepped out in old school workout gear on Friday.
> 
> The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star stopped by the Watts Empowerment Center to receive the "Key to our Heart" for her family's donation to the program.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-hoodie-biker-shorts.html#ixzz5A2j4sPi7




Absolutely Tragic


----------



## pixiejenna

labelwhore04 said:


> Absolutely Tragic


This should be the name of her next fragrance that she comes out with


----------



## terebina786

I don’t even dress like that when I’m bumming around the house.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

terebina786 said:


> I don’t even dress like that when I’m bumming around the house.



Me neither.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Kanye send her  "'mood boards,' to help her determine what's trendy."  He might want to stop, because NOTHING she's wearing is 'trendy'.


----------



## mkr

Kanye has too much time on his hands.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Kanye has too much time on his hands.


Well, bleaching hair is a lengthy process.


----------



## Kidclarke

terebina786 said:


> I don’t even dress like that when I’m bumming around the house.


Same here, even my bumming it around is trendier then Kimbo which is sad.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> So Kanye send her  "'mood boards,' to help her determine what's trendy."  He might want to stop, because NOTHING she's wearing is 'trendy'.


I understood it when she had lipo and had to use them as compression garments, but now what's her excuse?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tweegy said:


> Well, bleaching hair is a lengthy process.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I understood it when she had lipo and had to use them as compression garments, but now what's her excuse?


maybe it's all she has left.  Remember Kanye thew away her real fashions...


----------



## mkr

That’s the first time I’ve seen the word real in this thread.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> That’s the first time I’ve seen the word real in this thread.


because everything else is fake!


----------



## terebina786

I don’t know why she insists on making her makeup still happen.  She’s so late to this game for her overpriced products.  I wonder how much she’s paid Mario to stick with her and give up other collabs.


----------



## VickyB

terebina786 said:


> I understood it when she had lipo and had to use them as compression garments, but now what's her excuse?



Who is to say that she hasn't had more fat sucked out and hence the need for compression  garments???


----------



## Jayne1

He's obsessed with how she looks and she's obsessed with how she looks.  A match made in heaven.


----------



## Wamgurl

What does she see in stone face Kanye??


----------



## berrydiva

Wamgurl said:


> What does she see in stone face Kanye??


Think it's the other way around....he used to smile before she dragged him into the sunken place.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Think it's the other way around....he used to smile before she dragged him into the sunken place.


In my opinion, I think he was truly in love with her.  I think she married him because he was Kanye.  His name gave her street cred.  Except no it didn't.  Sorry Kimmy no A list for you.


----------



## YSoLovely

Wamgurl said:


> What does she see in stone face Kanye??



He worshipped her (looks) and without him, there'd be no Vogue covers, Kendall wouldn't be a "supermodel", no Kylie Cosmetics or anything. She'd be on her 9th athlete, still trying to secure the bag, hawking even more BS products on IG or she'd actually be forgotten by now... He majorly upgraded all of their lifestyles.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> He worshipped her (looks) and without him, there'd be no Vogue covers, Kendall wouldn't be a "supermodel", no Kylie Cosmetics or anything. She'd be on her 9th athlete, still trying to secure the bag, hawking even more BS products on IG or she'd actually be forgotten by now... He majorly upgraded all of their lifestyles.


And for all of that, he lost himself. smh.


----------



## tweegy

Y’all seriously think maybe lost himself with Kim? I think he was always a mess... just being with Kim highlighted it more cause well... everyone hates Kim lol


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye has a severe mental illness. Does everyone forget the complete breakdown he had in 2016? The nutty Twitter rants he'd go on from time to time? He controls it with medication but when the meds are off then so is he. Unfortunately the stone face is probably because of the drugs.

To say he's the way he is because his mother died ten years ago or because he's married to Kim is deflecting the issue.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

New:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

...And I think it's awful.


----------



## Freckles1

Again????


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Y’all seriously think maybe lost himself with Kim? I think he was always a mess... just being with Kim highlighted it more cause well... everyone hates Kim lol


He definitely hasn't been the same since his mother died and clearly suffers from mental instability...I agree being with Kim and that succubus family highlighted it more.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> He definitely hasn't been the same since his mother died and clearly suffers from mental instability...I agree being with Kim and that succubus family highlighted it more.



And then add in that he lost his street cred when he married her. People stop calling cuz they don’t wanna hang with a K.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> And then add in that he lost his street cred when he married her. People stop calling cuz they don’t wanna hang with a K.


Yeah...he bought too much into the hype and didn't realize it was all for sh*ts and giggles for many industry folks. The reality is that they want no parts of them clearly mainly because they want to use others for fame.


----------



## V0N1B2

Babydoll Chanel said:


> New:


When you gotta wear spanx under your spanx/neoprene bike shorts.


----------



## bag-mania

I think they deserve each other. Both Kim and Kanye are raging narcissists. They feed each other's egos.


----------



## terebina786

Do they run out of self tanner before they reach their calves???  She's like ombre from the top down.


----------



## morgan20

But it’s sad to see Kanye like that...I think he will never get back to his former self..


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> Do they run out of self tanner before they reach their calves???  She's like ombre from the top down.


----------



## poopsie

Is she wearing Spanx under there or is it just a seam making the pudge on her legs bulge like that?
Her personal 'shopper must have taken the day off


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Even I dress better than that when I’m slumming around the house with a bonnet on.    ...just a mess.


----------



## Luv n bags

poopsie said:


> Is she wearing Spanx under there or is it just a seam making the pudge on her legs bulge like that?
> Her personal 'shopper must have taken the day off



It looks like the seam.  And the shorts give her a [emoji247] toe


----------



## mkr

Of course it's spanx under spanx.  It's her favorite thing.  Heaven forbid we saw a milimeter of tummy.


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> New:



 At this point, all I can do is laugh at her.
Her 'fashion' choices / Kanye's moodboard visions are a big ol' f**king mess.


----------



## YSoLovely

Babydoll Chanel said:


> New:



I can't even come up with a witty caption for this crap. Why is she dressed like shes's bro-down with the homies on the beach? This is what I'd imagine a Kelly Slater groupie would wear back in the day to catch his eye. 
And wtf are those shoes? Freaking horrifying.


----------



## gazoo

IMO, she was madly in love with Reggie and got hurt by him cheating and dumping her. Since then she's only been with men she isn't attracted to in an effort to never get hurt again. She had zero chemistry with Hump, and I'd say she has even less with Kanye. But hey, beautiful babies!!


----------



## LavenderIce

That "outfit" is the worst.  I'll take her maternity whale dress and pillsbury dough bursting can cankles over that mess.


----------



## VickyB

Those bike shorts look like they are made of tire rubber.


----------



## berrydiva

gazoo said:


> IMO, she was madly in love with Reggie and got hurt by him cheating and dumping her. Since then she's only been with men she isn't attracted to in an effort to never get hurt again. She had zero chemistry with Hump, and I'd say she has even less with Kanye. But hey, beautiful babies!!


But she was cheating on Reggie though...lol


----------



## gazoo

berrydiva said:


> But she was cheating on Reggie though...lol



Yup, she was. Can't help but think it was a tit for tat reaction. Seen it too many times. Of course, it's all wild speculation. The only thing I'd bet on is that she's not really that attracted to Kanye. He worships her and that suits her fragile ego. Wish she suited his ego, but I think she and her family have caused him more harm than good. I miss the old Kanye.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> He definitely hasn't been the same since his mother died and clearly suffers from mental instability...I agree being with Kim and that succubus family highlighted it more.


I agree.. It was when his mom passed he really took that hard hasn't been the same since...


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> New:


Chile.... Between the bargain basement buy one get one free slippers and those bike shorts from a 90's batman flick I can't decide which is worse...


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> I agree.. It was when his mom passed he really took that hard hasn't been the same since...



Then after that he marries the queen of cosmetic surgery.  How does he sleep at night with the fear?


----------



## kemilia

terebina786 said:


> Do they run out of self tanner before they reach their calves???  She's like ombre from the top down.


You're right, her toes are white!


----------



## Storm702

Sooooo we’re just ignoring this, orrrrrr....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 what is this? Why? I’m so confused right now.... Khlogre usually rocks the moose knuckle... but this... I just can’t


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yesterday...


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> Sooooo we’re just ignoring this, orrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this? Why? I’m so confused right now.... Khlogre usually rocks the moose knuckle... but this... I just can’t


Why are you emphasizing it?! It's already striking a posing for the paps!!! It's like an attention seeking D list celeb attached to a C list... if we ignore it, it may go away...

Woo did I just come up with a Celeb inception...a celeb within a celeb??


----------



## terebina786

Well I mean she looks a lot younger with dark hair, less washed out.

No comment on the clothes as usual.


----------



## mkr

She looks stupid.


----------



## bag-mania

*Nothing's Easy, Yeezy!! Chinese Co. Trying to Take Over His Brand*

*Kanye West* might have to strap on his fightin' shoes ... because a company has come out of nowhere to compete for the right to use his Yeezy nickname.

According to new legal docs -- obtained by TMZ -- Kanye's company was outmaneuvered by a Chinese company that swooped in and filed trademark paperwork in an effort to stake its claim to the popular Yeezy brand name.

Kanye's company has owned the name Yeezy for footwear since 2013, but for whatever reason abandoned the trademark for other clothing items besides shoes in 2017. The Chinese company -- listed as Fujian Baby Network Technology Co. -- seized the opportunity by immediately filing trademark paperwork for the term "Yeezy Boost" for its clothing products.

The rapper's company then refiled its application for Yeezy clothing, but the trademark office said not so fast ... because the Chinese company now has dibs.

The good news -- Kanye shouldn't have to worry about this affecting Yeezy sneakers, but if he wants to branch out and start making mittens or even g-strings ... he might be in for a legal battle.

http://www.tmz.com/2018/03/21/kanye-west-may-have-to-fight-yeezy-brand-name-trademark/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Who makes those horrible, unflattering leggings? Are they Yeezy?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow. Nose is half the length it used to be...


----------



## Cocoabean

Storm702 said:


> Sooooo we’re just ignoring this, orrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this? Why? I’m so confused right now.... Khlogre usually rocks the moose knuckle... but this... I just can’t



I commented on this on her other thread....It looks like it was very itchy, and she scratched it with makeup encrusted fingers! She might as well just cut out the panel. I think she's love the look.


----------



## Irishgal

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow. Nose is half the length it used to be...



Naw it’s contouring [emoji6]


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow. Nose is half the length it used to be...



That’s not her first nose job either.


----------



## gazoo

She should have kept her baby hairs.


----------



## zen1965

Looking at those two pics it doesn't look like the same person.


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> Naw it’s contouring [emoji6]



you mean kontouring...[emoji77]


----------



## Kidclarke

Did you all see the new Yeezy New Ad:


----------



## zinacef

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yesterday...


I actually use 2XU stuff in the gym; unbelievably tight— compression to the hilt. They are used by olympians actually. I know I won’t use it as casual pants , just don’t know. smh. They’re expensive, too. 2XU products are  compression to the max, I wear them riding on road bike, great product , I just don’t know if a product promoted as Olympic level would associate with Kim Kardashian. Death to the product indeed.


----------



## VickyB

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow. Nose is half the length it used to be...


She went from ugly girl to alien girl.


----------



## Storm702

I’m so sad right now… I’m watching Chapelle show and it’s the episode with the common and Kanye… I really miss the old Kanye. I love how he had verses that would make you go back and listen to them because you didn’t think you heard what you heard the first time and had to process....he was just such a dope lyricist that it was like “whoa”.


----------



## Law

Storm702 said:


> I’m so sad right now… I’m watching Chapelle show and it’s the episode with the common and Kanye… I really miss the old Kanye. I love how he had verses that would make you go back and listen to them because you didn’t think you heard what you heard the first time and had to process....he was just such a dope lyricist that it was like “whoa”.



Oh I miss those days, they performed the food right? I love that one. The Karcrashians have sucked every last bit of soul oh of him  poor ye.


----------



## Sasha2012

As a mother of three, it's no surprise she has a keen interest in the safety of schoolchildren.

And Kim Kardashian West and her husband Kanye West showed their support for the March For Our Lives rally as the couple proudly attended the protest in Washington D.C. on Saturday.

The reality television star, 37, announced she would be attending the event as she tweeted to her over 59 million followers that same day: 'So ready to March today! Landed in DC w North & Kanye. We stand in solidarity with the survivors of gun violence & students who are calling for action on common sense gun safety laws at #MarchForOurLives around the country.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Lives-rally-Washington-D-C.html#ixzz5AhTPhPtr


----------



## Storm702

Sasha2012 said:


> As a mother of three, it's no surprise she has a keen interest in the safety of schoolchildren.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian West and her husband Kanye West showed their support for the March For Our Lives rally as the couple proudly attended the protest in Washington D.C. on Saturday.
> 
> The reality television star, 37, announced she would be attending the event as she tweeted to her over 59 million followers that same day: 'So ready to March today! Landed in DC w North & Kanye. We stand in solidarity with the survivors of gun violence & students who are calling for action on common sense gun safety laws at #MarchForOurLives around the country.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Lives-rally-Washington-D-C.html#ixzz5AhTPhPtr



I mean, at least she’s using her platform to support the March....


----------



## mkr

Duck face and all.


----------



## berrydiva

It's so hard to believe they're genuine about any causes.


----------



## tweegy

Nah I believe her on this one because she has spoken about it for a long time actually good to see her out on it


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> Duck face and all.



If Kendall can solve police brutality with Pepsi, Kim can stop school shootings with duck face....


----------



## Storm702

circa 2008.... check out the jeans tucked in the heels


----------



## pixiejenna

Just another vapid attempt to get attention. Please we know your kids will be  home skooled probably by PMK herself.


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> As a mother of three, it's no surprise she has a keen interest in the safety of schoolchildren.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian West and her husband Kanye West showed their support for the March For Our Lives rally as the couple proudly attended the protest in Washington D.C. on Saturday.
> 
> The reality television star, 37, announced she would be attending the event as she tweeted to her over 59 million followers that same day: 'So ready to March today! Landed in DC w North & Kanye. We stand in solidarity with the survivors of gun violence & students who are calling for action on common sense gun safety laws at #MarchForOurLives around the country.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Lives-rally-Washington-D-C.html#ixzz5AhTPhPtr



#FreeKanye


----------



## Irishgal

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 4013241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circa 2008.... check out the jeans tucked in the heels



Check out the non phony butt!


----------



## Luv n bags

mkr said:


> Duck face and all.



I can’t stand the duck face!


----------



## VickyB

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 4013241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circa 2008.... check out the jeans tucked in the heels


Thanks for this! An oldie but a goodie!!! What a mess! There is not one positive element here from the top of her head to the tips of her toes!!!!!!!! Wait....I guess nothing has changed


----------



## terebina786

They released pics of the KKW x MakeupByMario collab and it's meh - An eyeshadow palette, 2 lipglosses and a lipstick.  This is the one thing she should've done well and she didn't but people will eat it up.


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> Thanks for this! An oldie but a goodie!!! What a mess! There is not one positive element here from the top of her head to the tips of her toes!!!!!!!! Wait....I guess nothing has changed



That purse looks like a hefty bag of trash.


----------



## WishList986

terebina786 said:


> They released pics of the KKW x MakeupByMario collab and it's meh - An eyeshadow palette, 2 lipglosses and a lipstick.  This is the one thing she should've done well and she didn't but people will eat it up.


It looks so underwhelming! I don't know what I was expecting, but it sure was not that. The packaging looks super cheap as well.


----------



## terebina786

WishList986 said:


> It looks so underwhelming! I don't know what I was expecting, but it sure was not that. The packaging looks super cheap as well.


I was expecting a lot more, not because of her but because of Mario.   The palette shades look a lot like the one he released with ABH.


----------



## berrydiva

She's just too late to the makeup game.....she really should've done this soooooo much earlier in her career. The palette looks fine but there are other palettes on the market that looks similar. I also don't get the idea behind both her and Kylie having makeup lines - what's the long-term strategy here. I feel like Kim should've focused on skincare like she claimed would be her line's focus. At this stage, given how obsessed she is with her skincare it would've made so much more sense than makeup.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> She's just too late to the makeup game.....she really should've done this soooooo much earlier in her career. The palette looks fine but there are other palettes on the market that looks similar. I also don't get the idea behind both her and Kylie having makeup lines - what's the long-term strategy here. I feel like Kim should've focused on skincare like she claimed would be her line's focus. At this stage, given how obsessed she is with her skincare it would've made so much more sense than makeup.


exactly!  she should have done this way be Kylie.  Mario could have done this on his own I would have been cool to see him team up with a big brand do his own range of products


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> She's just too late to the makeup game.....she really should've done this soooooo much earlier in her career. The palette looks fine but there are other palettes on the market that looks similar. I also don't get the idea behind both her and Kylie having makeup lines - what's the long-term strategy here. I feel like Kim should've focused on skincare like she claimed would be her line's focus. At this stage, given how obsessed she is with her skincare it would've made so much more sense than makeup.



Isn’t her skin care done at the dentist?


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> exactly!  she should have done this way be Kylie.  *Mario could have done this on his own I would have been cool to see him team up with a big brand do his own range of products*


This is what I was hoping he'd do.  I wonder if he had the offers and if Kim paid him to stay with her.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> This is what I was hoping he'd do.  I wonder if he had the offers and if Kim paid him to stay with her.


Look at how long it took Pat McGrath to create a line and it's still not fully baked. Lisa Eldridge could definitely have her own too. I wonder if Mario just doesn't want to be bothered.


----------



## dell

berrydiva said:


> She's just too late to the makeup game.....she really should've done this soooooo much earlier in her career. The palette looks fine but there are other palettes on the market that looks similar. I also don't get the idea behind both her and Kylie having makeup lines - what's the long-term strategy here. I feel like Kim should've focused on skincare like she claimed would be her line's focus. At this stage, given how obsessed she is with her skincare it would've made so much more sense than makeup.



So what???... you buy Kim’s skin care line at the store... you open the box and get a “do it yourself” kit for Botox and some juvederm to inject your lips with? Oh and let’s not forget the small bag of haribo gummy bears that go into the kiddos lunches, for weight loss too [emoji848][emoji57]


----------



## Lodpah

Kim is the modern Bathory.


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> So what???... you buy Kim’s skin care line at the store... you open the box and get a “do it yourself” kit for Botox and some juvederm to inject your lips with? Oh and let’s not forget the small bag of haribo gummy bears that go into the kiddos lunches, for weight loss too [emoji848][emoji57]


Well it's obvious that she gets work done and she's hardly alone in getting botox (most of these celebs are running around with chemicals in their face) but it's also known that she's pretty obsessed with skin care treatments and products. Most folks that meet her have commented on the flawlessness of her skin..even before she's done work, she was obsessed with skincare. I think that would've been the best lane for her at this point.


----------



## dell

berrydiva said:


> Well it's obvious that she gets work done and she's hardly alone in getting botox (most of these celebs are running around with chemicals in their face) but it's also known that she's pretty obsessed with skin care treatments and products. Most folks that meet her have commented on the flawlessness of her skin..even before she's done work, she was obsessed with skincare. I think that would've been the best lane for her at this point.



I was just being an a hole.... but I’m sure all of us would have perfect skin with the amount of money that family has always had. It’s obviously a lot more recently, but they weren’t hurting even 20 years ago.  

I’m guilty... I would have weekly facials and try thermage if I had the cash.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the world's leading fashion and make-up mavens.

And Kim Kardashian was definitely living up to that reputation on Saturday as she attended the KKWxMario event celebrating the launch of her latest make-up line at at Jean-Georges Beverly Hills.

The 37-year-old reality queen looked stunning in what was presumably her own products as well as a slinky black dress as she posed with family and friends.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...brate-make-launch-mom-Kris.html#ixzz5BcgtPtzi


----------



## bag-mania

Never been a fan of the heavy use of blue eyeshadow and liner. Seeing it on Kim and her mom doesn't improve that opinion.


----------



## terebina786

MakeupShayla did a much better version of that blue eyeshadow look on her youtube channel.  I almost considered buying the entire palette for that one blue until I found a ColourPop dupe


----------



## threadbender

Sometimes I just wonder, are any of these people happy? I mean, actually happy?


----------



## Leelee786

So I was watching disaster movie the other day, and it seriously took me a few seconds to recognize her smh...had to share that lol


----------



## Freckles1

bag-mania said:


> Never been a fan of the heavy use of blue eyeshadow and liner. Seeing it on Kim and her mom doesn't improve that opinion.



Reminds me of 7th grade [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

carlpsmom said:


> Sometimes I just wonder, are any of these people happy? I mean, actually happy?


Only as happy as their dentist makes them


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> Only as happy as their dentist makes them



They don’t smile because they physically can’t.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye is in a sunken place
> If Daniel Kaluuya can Get Out and find his way to Wakanda, maybe Kanye can too...



I’m deceased [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jenjen1964

I.....actually think this is the best she has looked in ages!  Dress is flattering and since I am a child of the "80's I miss seeing some color on eyelids lol.  (I am going to leave now)


----------



## poopsie

With the hair snatched up tight and the blue eyeshadow she is rocking our drill team look from 1972. All she needs is the red lips.


----------



## Handbag1234

PMK looks like one of those ‘lifestyle’ fully functioning dolls that a certain type of man buys. Everything looks realistic but plastic and a bit off when you step back and look at the finished article.


----------



## pixiejenna

Handbag1234 said:


> PMK looks like one of those ‘lifestyle’ fully functioning dolls that a certain type of man buys. Everything looks realistic but plastic and a bit off when you step back and look at the finished article.


Somehow I feel like PMK would take that as a compliment/achievement lol.


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> She's one of the world's leading fashion and make-up mavens.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian was definitely living up to that reputation on Saturday as she attended the KKWxMario event celebrating the launch of her latest make-up line at at Jean-Georges Beverly Hills.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality queen looked stunning in what was presumably her own products as well as a slinky black dress as she posed with family and friends.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...brate-make-launch-mom-Kris.html#ixzz5BcgtPtzi



Laverne Cox looks gorgeous...no comment on the rest of that motley crew.  lol


----------



## Handbag1234

pixiejenna said:


> Somehow I feel like PMK would take that as a compliment/achievement lol.



Brilliant! Lol


----------



## pukasonqo

in the first pic her face reminds me on naya rivera’s, same dentist maybe?


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> MakeupShayla did a much better version of that blue eyeshadow look on her youtube channel.  I almost considered buying the entire palette for that one blue until I found a ColourPop dupe


I agree, that blue is really nice! I like a blue eye, but it has to be in a certain setting...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.224hits.com/kim-kardashi...ble-photos-of-herself-kanye-and-their-3-kids/

Kim Kardashian has released more beautiful photos of her family taken during the Easter holiday.

She earlier released a family photo and revealed that was the only one they could all manage together before all the kids started crying and she joined in.

There are other beautiful photos from that day and she’s shared them on her website.


----------



## WishList986

Lol @ her super white/pink underage concealer. Cute kids though, I'm so excited to see how their looks evolve as they grow up.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m happy that she’s allowing north to wear her hair curly, now if they stop pulling it into a ponytail. It looks so uncomfortably tight, I’m getting a headache just looking at it. I just realized that we see north a lot but almost never see saint. I wonder why he’s kept in hiding they literally paraded north around 24/7. Yeazs body language looks weird almost like he wants his baby kept at at arms length from him.


----------



## White Orchid

She never seems to exude that maternal glow when she’s pictured with her children.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian started her day by sharing an underwear selfie to her Instagram on Wednesday.

But she kept things more family-friendly later on as she returned to social media posting a rare photo of herself and husband Kanye West with all three of their children, North, four, Saint, two, and Chicago, two months.

The reality star, 37, commented that it had been difficult to snap the posed photo, writing: 'I don’t think you really understand how hard it is to take a good family pic. This was all we got before all three kids started crying. I think I cried too.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-three-children.html#ixzz5BxqGjlE8


----------



## mkr

She needs more under eye concealer.  It only comes down to her cheekbones.


----------



## terebina786

Whose face is that? It looks less alien-like.


----------



## bisousx

North looks genuinely happy so they must be doing something right.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does she not see the concealer fail?


----------



## dell

The bottom of the dress looks like it’s about to blow!!!! You can only stretch fabric so far [emoji15]


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> Does she not see the concealer fail?


I doubt she sees it as a fail.  Just as I don’t see the words “too much” even entering her/their train of thought.


----------



## White Orchid

bisousx said:


> North looks genuinely happy so they must be doing something right.


It’s Easter and she’s been Easter egg hunting, so I’m not surprised she’s happy *shrugs*


----------



## jenjen1964

Please tell me that one picture of her was not with a live duckling.  I can't even imagine what they would do with it.


----------



## TC1

jenjen1964 said:


> Please tell me that one picture of her was not with a live duckling.  I can't even imagine what they would do with it.


Right? I was wondering that myself!


----------



## jenjen1964

Hopefully just rented out for the photo op and then safe and sound back home!


----------



## ManilaMama

I don’t think SHE understands how hard it is to take a family pic while your kids look happy and you and your husband are trying to look all stoic and serious.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ManilaMama said:


> I don’t think SHE understands how hard it is to take a family pic while your kids look happy and you and your husband are trying to look all stoic and serious.



And FA-SHUN-Y!!!


----------



## Irishgal

Kids are going to look back on these photos and wonder why their parents looked so miserable


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> Kids are going to look back on these photos and wonder why their parents looked so miserable


The kids are going to look at pics of all the females in the family and not recognize any of them due to excessive " dentistry."


----------



## NYCBelle

Looking at her Turks & Caicos pics   She needs to deflate that butt to match her thighs. and the posing with outfit changes gah! Her stomach looks so good though: coolsculpting?


----------



## mkr

NYCBelle said:


> Looking at her Turks & Caicos pics   She needs to deflate that butt to match her thighs. and the posing with outfit changes gah! Her stomach looks so good though: coolsculpting?



Well we know it wasn’t sit-ups.


----------



## knasarae

Cardi B said "Shorty said it's all hers, why her thighs don't match?"


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.224hits.com/kim-kardashi...ble-photos-of-herself-kanye-and-their-3-kids/
> 
> Kim Kardashian has released more beautiful photos of her family taken during the Easter holiday.
> 
> She earlier released a family photo and revealed that was the only one they could all manage together before all the kids started crying and she joined in.
> 
> There are other beautiful photos from that day and she’s shared them on her website.



Her foot in that second picture though.... oy


----------



## Irishgal

Is North wearing those Givenchy mink slides? Love those. Tried them but my damn feet are too thin. North is really darling and I’m hoping she got Kayne and his mom’s brain not Kimbos.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Cardi B said "Shorty said it's all hers, why her thighs don't match?"


Where'd she say that? It's hilarious!!! I like Cardi for just being blunt.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Where'd she say that? It's hilarious!!! I like Cardi for just being blunt.


On her album.  "She Bad" ft YG.  Quite a few quotables on that album.  I'm thinking there's gonna be a lot of Cardi Captions all summer '18.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> On her album.  "She Bad" ft YG.  Quite a few quotables on that album.  I'm thinking there's gonna be a lot of Cardi Captions all summer '18.


Cardi is hilarious, she cracks me up! I love her


----------



## NYCBelle

knasarae said:


> Cardi B said "Shorty said it's all hers, why her thighs don't match?"



At least she admits her parts are fake.  Got illegal booty injections in a Queens basement.


----------



## berrydiva

NYCBelle said:


> At least she admits her parts are fake.  Got illegal booty injections in a Queens basement.


And Cardi being honest about that is part of the reason people find her endearing....Kim should take note but it's too late now since she's lied so hard and so long about her fake butt.


----------



## jng2b

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian has shared a few photos of her third child already.
> 
> But on Saturday morning the 33-year-old KKW Beauty mogul posted the first good look at Chicago without a filter. In an Instagram post captioned 'Morning cutie' her little bundle of joy is seen looking up at mommy while wearing a darling pink-and-white Mori onesie with bib.
> 
> This post comes just two days after the baby turned two months old. She was born on January 15.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hoto-baby-daughter-Chicago.html#ixzz5A2Dob7F6



33 year old? How is Kim getting younger as time goes by?


----------



## Compass Rose

I believe she is closer to 40 than she is to 30....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's born in 1980, and turns 38 this year. DM is a joke.


----------



## Aminamina

Kim Kardashian visits Oktoberfest in Germany in 2010. - just ran into this at Esquire.com


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Kardashian Attends Her High School Reunion*
*



*


Taking to Snapchat, and her Instagram Story, on Friday night, Kim shared photos and clips of her high school friends. To make sure that the evening was as legendary as possible, Kim rented a party bus to take the group back to their high school to hang out with the rest of the Marymount alumni. And, yes, there were copious "Class of '98" balloons.

Talking to the camera Kim revealed her fears about attending the HS reunion saying "So my friends are worried that we are going to run into people that they were mean to.........I feel so good about my conscience!  I was nice to everyone!"


----------



## White Orchid

And still acting like she’s in high school...


----------



## pixiejenna

She never stopped acting like she was in high school so why would she stop now? 

Also yeaz is writing a philosophy book. *drops mic*
https://ascienceenthusiast.com/kanye-west-is-writing-a-book-about-philosophy/


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> She never stopped acting like she was in high school so why would she stop now?
> 
> Also yeaz is writing a philosophy book. *drops mic*
> https://ascienceenthusiast.com/kanye-west-is-writing-a-book-about-philosophy/


----------



## BPC

... wrong thread.


----------



## mkr

She went to her class reunion for the attention and photo op. It doesn’t seem like the red carpet is calling anymore.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> She went to her class reunion for the attention and photo op. It doesn’t seem like the red carpet is calling anymore.


I dunno mkr, the Met Gala is in a couple of weeks and with the theme this year as  “Heavenly Bodies: Fashion and the Catholic Imagination" I can see Kim maybe showing up in clear plastic thigh high boots and a chainmail crucifix onesie kinda thing just covering her bits.
Bible.


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> I dunno mkr, the Met Gala is in a couple of weeks and with the theme this year as  “Heavenly Bodies: Fashion and the Catholic Imagination" I can see Kim maybe showing up in clear plastic thigh high boots and a chainmail crucifix onesie kinda thing just covering her bits.
> Bible.


Why would she cover her bits?


----------



## pixiejenna

She'll probably have a coat on to cover her tragic diaper booty but the front side is up for display.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tweegy

Well she better go... if Anna wintour is out then this maybe Kim’s last year for the met  who knows


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> She never stopped acting like she was in high school so why would she stop now?
> 
> Also yeaz is writing a philosophy book. *drops mic*
> https://ascienceenthusiast.com/kanye-west-is-writing-a-book-about-philosophy/



Not gonna lie! I probably would read! Him writing that book is hilarious alone so I can only imagine


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I feel like the Met theme this year is going to put lots of blasphemy on display.

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## threadbender

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I feel like the Met theme this year is going to put lots of blasphemy on display.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


Not looking forward to it. I am not Catholic but this seems to be very pointed.


----------



## bag-princess

awww.........Ye is missing his boy!  


*Kanye West Returns to Twitter, Gets Sentimental About Khloe Kardashian’s Ex-Husband Lamar Odom *

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-shares-sentimental-message-about-lamar-odom/


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye needs to go take his meds. I really need him to get out of this sunken place he's in....Kim may not like the "joke" but it's quite true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kanye has sipped the Kool Aid and drowned in the tea.  He misses Lamar, because they are both in the same place - 2 black men, that got the life sucked out of them by the Kardashians


----------



## Pandoravuitton

LMAO "Kim didn't know nothing" Steve Harvey


----------



## Aimee3

Pandoravuitton said:


> LMAO "Kim didn't know nothing" Steve Harvey




Was that episode of family feud on yet?  Sounds hilarious.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Kanye needs to go take his meds. I really need him to get out of this sunken place he's in....Kim may not like the "joke" but it's quite true.



Me too.  Hubby and I were driving through Iceland and had an all Kanye play list on and it made us sad.  He’s so freaking talented.


----------



## mkr

Pandoravuitton said:


> LMAO "Kim didn't know nothing" Steve Harvey




Shocker.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I’m going to have to watch it just to see yeaz smile.


----------



## shiny_things

He's manic again. Thing is unsure what can be done to make him tale his meds. He'll relapse go back to hospital and the whole thing will go round again.


----------



## mkr

If Kim had a heart she would leave him so he could get a real life.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was never a fan but he had some bops. He can't afford the ghostwriters anymore?

I was talking to my co-worker about seeing artists when they first started. He said he saw Kanye perform in Elizabeth NJ next to the Ikea in front of about 70 people. 69 ignored him because it was at a kids venue. Can't think of the name but if you are familiar with that area you will know where I am talking about. This was during his College Dropout style era. He said everyone thought he was corny af. A year later everyone was dressing like him.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I was never a fan but he had some bops. He can't afford the ghostwriters anymore?
> 
> I was talking to my co-worker about seeing artists when they first started. He said he saw Kanye perform in Elizabeth NJ next to the Ikea in front of about 70 people. 69 ignored him because it was at a kids venue. Can't think of the name but if you are familiar with that area you will know where I am talking about. This was during his College Dropout style era. He said everyone thought he was corny af. A year later everyone was dressing like him.


Don't think money is the issue....he has a bad relationship with Consequence who wrote a lot of his best stuff and then there's Pusha T. Kanye writes too but his best works were in collab with Consequence. Kanye's production is still there, he just needs to repair some of his relationships. Don't know what happened to Lupe and Kid Cudi.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> If Kim had a heart she would leave him so he could get a real life.



He wouldn't though. Let's face it, Kanye doesn't have many responsibilities. He's free to run off to Europe whenever he wants. He goes and spends weeks in Wyoming working on music he never finishes. He decorates a mansion he never lives in. He wants to write a book of his philosophy that, based on past performance, he'll probably never complete. 

Kim may not be much, but having her and the kids is about the only thing that gives his life what little structure he has. It's really sad but I think he'd fall apart completely without them.


----------



## Wamgurl

mkr said:


> If Kim had a heart she would leave him so he could get a real life.



Every time I see your avitar, I feel so sad! Prince was my King....his music was so moving (literally and figuratively). Man I miss him.


----------



## mdcx

shiny_things said:


> He's manic again. Thing is unsure what can be done to make him tale his meds. He'll relapse go back to hospital and the whole thing will go round again.


The Kardashians don't seem like the best people to be around if you have mental health issues. Kris probably welcomes his "crazy" because it gets attention for the family.


----------



## mkr

mdcx said:


> The Kardashians don't seem like the best people to be around if you have mental health issues. Kris probably welcomes his "crazy" because it gets attention for the family.



The Kardashians don’t seem like the best people to be around period. No one deserves that douchebaggery.


----------



## morgan20

And someone needs to take away Kanyes phone...he hasn’t stopped tweeting since he returned to Twitter!


----------



## TC1

Says his new album is out on June 1st. 7 Songs. ^^ He said, on Twitter  He has been tweeting some gold


----------



## Lodpah

morgan20 said:


> And someone needs to take away Kanyes phone...he hasn’t stopped tweeting since he returned to Twitter!


As someone who lives with a bipolar person, yep, it sounds like he's starting to cycle which means if he does not get it under control, it will become full blown mania and he will go into his episode. I wonder if he is on Risperdal. That is a wonder drug but can only last a couple of hours to bring someone down from a episode and make them coherent but only for a while. 
I feel for Kanye, I really do.


----------



## nicoletho

People are making a big deal about Kanye's rules to his wife and his house, about his demands on laundry time and how he makes his wife wear only clothes that make her beautiful. They say his rules are nuts. The rules seem like normal rules, though. His clothes really shouldn't be mixed with anybody else's clothes in the laundry. Also, it's a good thing he lets his wife wear beautiful clothes.


----------



## mkr

[emoji15]


----------



## tweegy

nicoletho said:


> People are making a big deal about Kanye's rules to his wife and his house, about his demands on laundry time and how he makes his wife wear only clothes that make her beautiful. They say his rules are nuts. The rules seem like normal rules, though. His clothes really shouldn't be mixed with anybody else's clothes in the laundry. Also, it's a good thing he lets his wife wear beautiful clothes.


----------



## kkfiregirl

nicoletho said:


> People are making a big deal about Kanye's rules to his wife and his house, about his demands on laundry time and how he makes his wife wear only clothes that make her beautiful. They say his rules are nuts. The rules seem like normal rules, though. His clothes really shouldn't be mixed with anybody else's clothes in the laundry. Also, it's a good thing he lets his wife wear beautiful clothes.



Oh my ...


----------



## berrydiva

I don't like my clothes mixed with anyone else's laundry either....seems like a perfectly reasonable request.


----------



## terebina786

I don't mix my laundry with anyone else's either.


----------



## bag-mania

"He makes his wife wear only clothes that make her beautiful"

I must have missed those. Usually the clothes he makes her wear fit like sausage casings and don't flatter her at all.


----------



## mkr

Come on now you know those rubber bike shorts with clear plastic stilettos are beautiful.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> "He makes his wife wear only clothes that make her beautiful"
> 
> I must have missed those. Usually the clothes he makes her wear fit like sausage casings and don't flatter her at all.


Umm...Its called her silhouette..


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> Don't think money is the issue....he has a bad relationship with Consequence who wrote a lot of his best stuff and then there's Pusha T. Kanye writes too but his best works were in collab with Consequence. Kanye's production is still there, he just needs to repair some of his relationships. Don't know what happened to Lupe and Kid Cudi.



His new album will have collabs with Pusha T, Teyana Taylor and Cudi. Hope it's good.


----------



## NYCBelle

mkr said:


> Come on now you know those rubber bike shorts with clear plastic stilettos are beautiful.



Can't stand that stupid look. And those old man sneakers ugh!


----------



## Aimee3

nicoletho said:


> People are making a big deal about Kanye's rules to his wife and his house, about his demands on laundry time and how he makes his wife wear only clothes that make her beautiful. They say his rules are nuts. The rules seem like normal rules, though. His clothes really shouldn't be mixed with anybody else's clothes in the laundry. Also, it's a good thing he lets his wife wear beautiful clothes.



Kim does laundry?!?


----------



## mkr

Aimee3 said:


> Kim does laundry?!?



No she throws them out and buys new.


----------



## berrydiva

NYCBelle said:


> His new album will have collabs with Pusha T, Teyana Taylor and Cudi. Hope it's good.


Same here.  I'll take 7 good songs from him if it's good production.


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> I don't like my clothes mixed with anyone else's laundry either....seems like a perfectly reasonable request.



Yes me three... my oh and daughter all have separate dirty laundry baskets


----------



## morgan20

Lodpah said:


> As someone who lives with a bipolar person, yep, it sounds like he's starting to cycle which means if he does not get it under control, it will become full blown mania and he will go into his episode. I wonder if he is on Risperdal. That is a wonder drug but can only last a couple of hours to bring someone down from a episode and make them coherent but only for a while.
> I feel for Kanye, I really do.



Yes me too..one of my sisters has it! She has that sunken look in her eyes that Kanye does


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian's figure looks fantastic and she wants to make sure it stays that way.

On Friday the 37-year-old reality TV queen announced she was going on a 10 day cleanse to remove toxins, and likely to shrink her stomach.

And it looks as if the plan is already working as the mother-of-three showed off her incredible hourglass figure when stepping out at a Shell gas station in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nues-brutal-10-day-cleanse.html#ixzz5DNQERLl3


----------



## mdcx

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian's figure looks fantastic and she wants to make sure it stays that way.
> 
> On Friday the 37-year-old reality TV queen announced she was going on a 10 day cleanse to remove toxins, and likely to shrink her stomach.
> 
> And it looks as if the plan is already working as the mother-of-three showed off her incredible hourglass figure when stepping out at a Shell gas station in Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nues-brutal-10-day-cleanse.html#ixzz5DNQERLl3


How does she feel comfortable in that outfit, nothing is left to the imagination at all.


----------



## Handbag1234

I really like her hair. It suits her. Makes her face softer, she looks lovely. No comment about what’s going on neck down though


----------



## White Orchid

Someone got sloppy with slimming the left hip.


----------



## berrydiva

mdcx said:


> How does she feel comfortable in that outfit, nothing is left to the imagination at all.


She's actually pretty covered up. Lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hmmm I’m going to go to one of the dirtiest places on the planet -gas station-what shall I wear....who even goes inside anymore unless you smoke or something?!?


----------



## Cocoabean

meluvs2shop said:


> Hmmm I’m going to go to one of the dirtiest places on the planet -gas station-what shall I wear....who even goes inside anymore unless you smoke or something?!?



At least her toes are inside her shoes, and not on the ground like we often see with that pair.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks good.  Her butt doesn't even look like it's sagging as usual....it's actually looking like a normal behind.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Hell, this is the best I’ve seen her look in a long time.


----------



## Jayne1

Isn't her face just a tiny bit different?


----------



## VickyB

Hair does look good. 
I don't understand her love of these random convenience store pap walks.
On another note, did anybody see the video she posted of she and Kanye kissing????? It was so awkward. He clearly wasn't digging it.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> Isn't her face just a tiny bit different?


Always.


----------



## glamourous1098

Am I the only one seriously bothered that those are two different shades of white?  I mean, probably.


----------



## Irishgal

VickyB said:


> Hair does look good.
> I don't understand her love of these random convenience store pap walks.
> On another note, did anybody see the video she posted of she and Kanye kissing????? It was so awkward. He clearly wasn't digging it.



I don’t get why she’s walking into a store with no money (unless she stuck it somewhere ewww) and walking out also with nothing. 
Does she really get all dolled up just to walk in and out of a liquor store? Good gosh. Sad.


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> I don’t get why she’s walking into a store with no money (unless she stuck it somewhere ewww) and walking out also with nothing.
> Does she really get all dolled up just to walk in and out of a liquor store? Good gosh. Sad.



Good catch on the no money.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do you think she ever thinks about it? Beyoncé is getting so much praise for her amazing performance, and all Kim has to offer the world is walking through parking lots and photoshopped selfies.


----------



## pixiejenna

That’s the best her diaper booty has looked in a while but no full on shot just a side shot... keeping it klassy with the kartrashians with their klassy gas station photo shoots.


----------



## Wamgurl

glamourous1098 said:


> Am I the only one seriously bothered that those are two different shades of white?  I mean, probably.



You read my mind!


----------



## dell

Well I know that I ALWAYS pose like this when coming out of a store!!!....


----------



## ManilaMama

Irishgal said:


> I don’t get why she’s walking into a store with no money (unless she stuck it somewhere ewww) and walking out also with nothing.
> Does she really get all dolled up just to walk in and out of a liquor store? Good gosh. Sad.



She’s compiling material for her next book. Possible names are:
“Selfie Service”
“Diesel-fie”
“Konvenience Store”
“K-Mart”

...

That’s all I got. I’m here all week.


----------



## Cocoabean

glamourous1098 said:


> Am I the only one seriously bothered that those are two different shades of white?  I mean, probably.



No, you are not alone AT ALL. I cannot stand mixing white and off-white!



Irishgal said:


> I don’t get why she’s walking into a store with no money (unless she stuck it somewhere ewww) and walking out also with nothing.
> Does she really get all dolled up just to walk in and out of a liquor store? Good gosh. Sad.



I figured she had to pee. She doesn't even have a phone for Apple Pay. Credit card could be between the cheeks, I suppose...ew!


----------



## berrydiva

Have you guys never gone clubbing and needed to put your money or card in your bra/top? 

Plus I don't think she was doing much more than modeling Yeezy's latest fresh. lol


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Have you guys never gone clubbing and needed to put your money or card in your bra/top?
> 
> Plus I don't think she was doing much more than modeling Yeezy's latest fresh. lol



This is fresh?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> This is fresh?


Apparently, If you're into the IG fashionista look. I'm actually not bothered by this outfit, it's a cute party/club outfit.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Apparently, If you're into the IG fashionista look. I'm actually not bothered by this outfit, it's a cute party/club outfit.



No it’s not a bad outfit, but it’s been around for decades.


----------



## clydekiwi

Haha Kanye has been tweeting up a storm


----------



## WishList986

Apparently she's developing her own lingerie/shapewear line 
https://www.whowhatwear.com/kim-kardashian-lingerie-shapewear-brand--5ade29f6ebe91


----------



## mdcx

WishList986 said:


> Apparently she's developing her own lingerie/shapewear line
> https://www.whowhatwear.com/kim-kardashian-lingerie-shapewear-brand--5ade29f6ebe91


This makes a lot of sense. Without shapewear I don't think there would a Kardashian brand!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Everybody is awfully quiet about Kanye's latest tweetings   How awesome is it to have cartoonist hero Scott Adams acknowledge you and how you just altered reality 

https://twitter.com/kanyewest

https://twitter.com/ScottAdamsSays?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## Addicted to bags

berrydiva said:


> Have you guys never gone clubbing and needed to put your money or card in your bra/top?
> 
> Plus I don't think she was doing much more than modeling Yeezy's latest fresh. lol


That top is so tight there’s no way we wouldn’t see the outline of a cc


----------



## berrydiva

Addicted to bags said:


> That top is so tight there’s no way we wouldn’t see the outline of a cc


Huh? I know I've worn tight tops in my party days, stuck my credit cards/car key and lippie  in my top and there was no outline. Y'all are so extra.


----------



## bag-princess

have ya'll discussed these hideous shoes of his?????slides and the “Transparent” YEEZY 350 which i can't wait to see him throw on kim and make her do the pap walk in!!!


----------



## mkr

They look like play doh


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> have ya'll discussed these hideous shoes of his?????slides and the “Transparent” YEEZY 350 which i can't wait to see him throw on kim and make her do the pap walk in!!!
> View attachment 4046534
> View attachment 4046535



Kanye needs to focus on his music. That's where his talent is. He is never going to be a respected fashion designer. It doesn't matter how many times he tries or how many of his rabid fans buy his stuff just because his name is on it. That first shoe makes Crocs look delicate and pretty. The second one doesn't look like a shoe at all. It looks like those plastic display platforms they use in shoe stores to show off the actual shoes. I can't imagine how much pain the model was in after wearing those for a few hours.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> have ya'll discussed these hideous shoes of his?????slides and the “Transparent” YEEZY 350 which i can't wait to see him throw on kim and make her do the pap walk in!!!
> View attachment 4046534
> View attachment 4046535


Those clear heels look ridiculous. Can't wait to see them all over IG.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My opinion: He is going to flop from a sales standpoint. The kids don't care about what he is saying. Even if it did make sense.


----------



## mkr

Is that Kim’s feet?  Her heel looks kinda rough and nasty.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> have ya'll discussed these hideous shoes of his?????slides and the “Transparent” YEEZY 350 which i can't wait to see him throw on kim and make her do the pap walk in!!!
> View attachment 4046534
> View attachment 4046535


I just saw this today. Who the hell is gonna buy and wear a damn acrylic shoe stand??????


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> I just saw this today. *Who the hell is gonna buy and wear a damn acrylic shoe stand*??????






i would love to be around when Kanye presents these designs and people see them for the first time!!!


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> My opinion: He is going to flop from a sales standpoint. The kids don't care about what he is saying. Even if it did make sense.


I just don't get where he's going with this mess and when he flops he's gonna call everyone else stupid for not recognizing his vision. Man...just make music - no one wants your fashions.



mkr said:


> Is that Kim’s feet?  Her heel looks kinda rough and nasty.


Nah...there was another pic of the person wearing the shoe. It's not Kim.


----------



## WishList986

Those are basically the slides they give you in prison. Hard pass.


----------



## bag-mania

His tweets are coming fast and furious.



If you tell the world you are incredible, does that change the reality that everyone else is seeing?



Narcissism is great. We get it, Kanye.



Dragon energy, is that anything like Charlie Sheen's tiger blood?


----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> I just saw this today. Who the hell is gonna buy and wear a damn acrylic shoe stand??????



Those IG thots will turn this into a trend in no time.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> His tweets are coming fast and furious.
> 
> View attachment 4046668
> 
> If you tell the world you are incredible, does that change the reality that everyone else is seeing?
> 
> View attachment 4046664
> 
> Narcissism is great. We get it, Kanye.
> 
> View attachment 4046666
> 
> Dragon energy, is that anything like Charlie Sheen's tiger blood?


I wish they would get him help. This is really sad to watch.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> I wish they would get him help. This is really sad to watch.



It is very sad. I don't know how much his family and friends can do. He has to want to get the help. If they tried to make him do it and he didn't want to, you can imagine the blow back he would give. Hopefully it doesn't get as bad as it did in 2016 when he had to be forcibly institutionalized.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am just thankful no one on my timeline cares enough to like or retweet his foolishness.


----------



## Yoshi1296

glamourous1098 said:


> Am I the only one seriously bothered that those are two different shades of white?  I mean, probably.



I was thinking the same thing!! It bothers me a lot!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just adding another 20 million to his debt with this collection.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I wish they would get him help. This is really sad to watch.


My thoughts exactly, it's such a damn shame to see him like this. I'd love to see him get away from all these 'yes people' he seems to be surrounded by, find some truth in his life, get healthy and start making good music again.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> My thoughts exactly, it's such a damn shame to see him like this. I'd love to see him get away from all these 'yes people' he seems to be surrounded by, find some truth in his life, get healthy and start making good music again.



Can he get people to buy his music after the meltdown?  Does he still have street cred?  No shade I’m seriously asking.


----------



## Lounorada

A trip down musical memory lane...


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Can he get people to buy his music after the meltdown?  Does he still have street cred?  No shade I’m seriously asking.


Yes, he definitely can still sell. The young kids still like his music and his production is still there. I don't know about street cred....that concept died in the late 90s after hip-hop became larger than "pop" music and they needed to churn it out in the same manner as pop music. When it no longer was necessary to prove that you can freestyle gone was the concept of "street cred" but then again I don't really know what version of "street cred" you're referring to exactly.


----------



## poopsie

WishList986 said:


> Those are basically the slides they give you in prison. Hard pass.


LOL my first thought as well. 
I'm rocking these right now around the house......white socks and all
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Tunnel-Slide/51532468


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Yes, he definitely can still sell. The young kids still like his music and his production is still there. I don't know about street cred....that concept died in the late 90s after hip-hop became larger than "pop" music and they needed to churn it out in the same manner as pop music. When it no longer was necessary to prove that you can freestyle gone was the concept of "street cred" but then again I don't really know what version of "street cred" you're referring to exactly.



I guess I really mean is his reputation ruined?  Is he the bat sh!t crazy dude to his peers and his fans now?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

So Kimmie posted a NSFW pic on IG, you can literally see her pubic area, guess she's trying to get some of attention back from the new royal baby. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

What is NSFW?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mkr said:


> What is NSFW?


Not safe for work, images on a monitor or device that you would not want your co-workers to see

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Glitterandstuds

mkr said:


> What is NSFW?



Not safe for work


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Just adding another 20 million to his debt with this collection.



yep!!! 
and if he was anyone else kris would be planning his exit!!  but as long as he continues to be kanye the big star getting them into places with people they would never have been near before - they will ignore it.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I guess I really mean is his reputation ruined?  Is he the bat sh!t crazy dude to his peers and his fans now?


He's been bat shiiii crazy to his fans and peers for awhile but his music still bumps lol


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> So Kimmie posted a NSFW pic on IG, you can literally see her pubic area, guess she's trying to get some of attention back from the new royal baby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


She's lost attention so long ago...who's checking for her? Unfortunately, when you've only been an object who's only talent is being an object on SM, that's all you know. I haven't seen the pic but Kim's naked body is no longer a shock to anyone.


----------



## clydekiwi

She posted this on twitter


----------



## Chloe_chick999

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 4047211
> 
> She posted this on twitter


That's the pic, I said IG, my bad. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clydekiwi

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That's the pic, I said IG, my bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app



Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

clydekiwi said:


> Oops. Sorry.


No, it was my mistake [emoji57] 

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clydekiwi

Chloe_chick999 said:


> No, it was my mistake [emoji57]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app



Kim is probably trying to outshine jlo. Her makeup line comes out Thursday


----------



## bag-princess

What are the people saying about it???  She’s a desperate idiot!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That's right! JLo and her awesome bod while Kim shows her bare P. Klassy.

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clydekiwi

The comments are hilarious to that twitter post


----------



## b_illy

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 4047211
> 
> She posted this on twitter


Hopefully this is not an indication of what the fragrance will smell like.

Looks like she tucked her man bits between her legs, drag style...


----------



## clydekiwi

b_illy said:


> Hopefully this is not an indication of what the fragrance will smell like.
> 
> Looks like she tucked her man bits between her legs, drag style...



Lol [emoji23] that was one of the comments


----------



## clydekiwi

Chloe_chick999 said:


> No, it was my mistake [emoji57]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app



Credit of this picture goes to you


----------



## clydekiwi

Some comments [emoji23]


----------



## ManilaMama

Gross.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That's right! JLo and her awesome bod while Kim shows her bare P. Klassy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app



Well, to be fair, Kim can't compete with JLO's moves or body. She had to do something.


----------



## White Orchid

I think Kim must be incredibly miffed when ANYONE steals media attention away from her, hence the timing of her vag pic with Kate’s birth.


----------



## VickyB

Certainly not a fresh(see what I did there?) photo idea.
Hasn't she served up shots of her vag and created scents a number of times already????????? Nothing new here to smell or see.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lounorada said:


> A trip down musical memory lane...




Earlier I was going through my music on iTunes basically 10 years old cause the last time I bought music on iTunes was when I had I iPod Nano lol. I got a iPad last December but never bothered to listen to it cause I was able to download google play and have been using that.  It made me miss old yeaz even the collaborations were great.


----------



## mdcx

Well Kim, congrats on the successful laser hair removal I guess? 

Showing labia must be her personal line in the sand.


----------



## mkr

That picture isn’t attractive.


----------



## tweegy

b_illy said:


> Hopefully this is not an indication of what the fragrance will smell like.
> 
> Looks like she tucked her man bits between her legs, drag style...


#Dead

I'm dying at the twitter comments "whats the fragrance being sold here? Culo" 

Ohhhhh twitter!!!


----------



## mkr

Coulda been worse.  They coulda said fish. Someone probably did.


----------



## addisonshopper

I’m so sick of her and nude pics .  So over this body and this whole Kardashian clan


----------



## knasarae

Kanye tweeted that he is currently the single highest paid person in footwear.  "That means I make more money on shoes than Michael Jordan."

He's delusional.


----------



## RueMonge

Mental illness is so sad. A couple of my family members are working to live with some depression and anxiety and I just have to love them and keep trying. As difficult as that is, a friend of one son has paranoid schizophrenia and my son says it's like his life is over before it even started. I hope someone loves Kanye.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Kanye tweeted that he is currently the single highest paid person in footwear.  "That means I make more money on shoes than Michael Jordan."
> 
> He's delusional.


Okayyyyy Kanye. Michael Jordan's entire post-retirement income has mostly come from that jumpman logo being on those Jordans. He needs help. It's not even funny at this point. Then when people talk about the sunken place, Kim doesn't take it seriously. You're husband is gone. Stop flashing your nekkid body on the socials and get that man some help if he's truly your husband.


----------



## mkr

I think they are all brushing it under the rug.  They pretend they are one big happy family but they are each so self absorbed. Kim married him for fame and money and status. She’s gonna carry on and pretend cuz it’s all about Kim.  She’s not going to help him or leave him until something provocative ends up in the news. And she’s not going to get a third divorce.  He has no one.  

They need an intervention.  Hell a Kanye health crisis would at least rake in the cash and improve ratings.   Shame on all of them.


----------



## Swanky

I think he believes his own hype, like if he says it it's automatically true.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky said:


> I think he believes his own hype, like if he says it it's automatically true.


Given some of the stuff he's saying on Twitter, it doesn't seem like he's even hyping himself up....he seems to be having a full blown manic episode. Last time this happened, everyone kept posting that he's full of himself or that his ego is out of control until he was hospitalized. It's clear that this is more than just believing his own hype right now.


----------



## Swanky

He might be manic for sure.  
I meant in general, he's always seemed exceedingly narcissistic.


----------



## bag-mania

*Kanye West Has Had 'Explosive' Fights with Kris Jenner & Kim Kardashian Can't 'Control' Him: Sources*

The last week has been a difficult one for the Kardashian-West family.

According to multiple sources, Kanye West has cut off contact with multiple people in his inner circle, including his managers, lawyers and closest friends — and he’s also had multiple arguments with his mother-in-law Kris Jenner.

“He’s had huge blow-ups with Kris. She sees how erratic he’s acting and is most concerned about her daughter’s brand. She’s also trying to be a good mother-in-law, so he’s having explosive issues with her too,” a source close to the situation tells PEOPLE exclusively. “Everyone is really, really worried.”

A rep for the Kardashians and the Jenners did not immediately return PEOPLE’s request for comment.

RELATED: Kanye West ‘Seems to Be on the Edge’ and ‘Is Very Hard to Deal with Right Now’: Sources

The rapper returned to Twitter but has been posting tweets that are increasingly worrisome to some of his loved ones. In one recent tweet, West suggested the need to “get rid of everything.”

http://people.com/music/kanye-west-explosive-fights-kris-jenner-kim-kardashian-control/


----------



## mkr

Sure Kris worry about the brand.  

Money can’t buy class.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Sure Kris worry about the brand.
> 
> Money can’t buy class.



That's why I believe the article. Nobody would ever buy that Kris would be concerned about Kanye first. The rest of the story is worrisome. If he is really cutting off contact with his friends, managers, etc., it's going to be a repeat of 2016. Kanye won't listen to anyone and ends up in a mental hospital for "exhaustion."


----------



## Jayne1

Kris is worried about her daughter's brand and Kim is worried who will tell her what to do and what to wear.


----------



## poopsie

I wouldn't wish the Kuntrashians on _any_ man..................including my ex


----------



## Swanky

I don't pity grown people choosing any of them as a mate.  No one forcing people to be with them!


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky said:


> He might be manic for sure.
> I meant in general, he's always seemed exceedingly narcissistic.


Oh yeah...he's definitely always been narcissistic.


----------



## morgan20

And now Kim as we speak is defending his tweets


----------



## berrydiva

She might be in the sunken place too. lol. Afterall, Kris is the Rose Armitage of this story.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> She might be in the sunken place too. lol. Afterall, Kris is the Rose Armitage of this story.


Kim was born in the sunken place.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess the brand is in jeopardy. Because both are going extra hard right now on twitter. Thank God for nannies.


----------



## bag-mania

This happened yesterday but I don't know if it has been put up here yet.

*Kanye West Breaks with Scooter Braun and Sources Call Him Erratic*
Exclusive Details





*Kanye West* has parted ways with much of his management team, and our sources say he seems a little erratic.

We're told Kanye gave his team an ultimatum -- work with him full-time or not at all. The various members of his team, including his lawyers and manager *Scooter Braun*, weren't up for playing ball. Scooter has *a million irons in the fire* and working for Kanye full-time is out of the question.

Kanye has said he wants to be bigger than Apple. Problem is ... various people who have been interacting with him say he's hitting the guardrails. They're quick to point out he's not having the kind of meltdown he *had in November 2016*, but they say he's acting erratically.

We're told Kanye plans to do everything in-house -- at least with respect to his music career. We're told he's still on good terms with Braun and they will continue doing business together. Scooter's company helped Kanye launch his *super successful Adidas business*. 
http://www.tmz.com/2018/04/24/kanye-west-breaks-manager-scooter-braun/


----------



## knasarae

Oh Kim, smh.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

STFU and hire another surrogate while your husband is losing his mind.


----------



## mkr

I’m surprised she could string together a sentence that long.


----------



## shiny_things

Kim, Girl,  it's no secret he's unwell, no one is making fun of him for being unwell. People are just pissed because no one who is supposed to love him is doing what they should be and privately dealing with his clear bout of mania. People are making fun of how much of a **** show this has all become, NOT at mental illness.


----------



## morgan20

Someone really needs to take his phone away....but not just yet...he might tweet some secrets


----------



## mdcx

Mental health card? Oh Kim, people are just commenting on the blindingly obvious - that he seems manic and unstable, which given his history is worrisome.
I do wonder if the Kardashians even "believe" in mental illness, psychiatric medications etc. Poor Rob seems really unwell mentally and that doesn't seem to be a priority, see also Lamar Odom etc.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

View attachment 4048430



Omg he looks a mess


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> X


Out here looking like Sherman Klump.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Out here looking like Sherman Klump.



Yes!!!! I couldnt think of the name but thats it


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I’m surprised she could string together a sentence that long.



North tweeted those.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yes!!!! I couldnt think of the name but thats it


Wait....why did your pic get deleted? Did someone really report it because of a damn hat?!


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yes!!!! I couldnt think of the name but thats it


He looks a complete mess. I can't believe this is the same guy. Goodness.


----------



## mdcx

VickyB said:


> North tweeted those.


Well she has her own stylist so she may also have her own social media director who runs Kimmys Twitter for her


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Wait....why did your pic get deleted? Did someone really report it because of a damn hat?!







Here it is


----------



## mdcx

He does not look well.


----------



## berrydiva

Kim showing her naked self on the socials so she can snag the next one.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Maybe he can rub some of that smoothie on those ashy knees.


----------



## morgan20

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 4048433
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is



Not good [emoji22]☹️


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I’m surprised she could string together a sentence that long.




You know Kim did not write anything!! There was not one “like” in it!!! [emoji1362][emoji1]





VickyB said:


> North tweeted those.




[emoji38] LMAO


----------



## shiny_things

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 4048433
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is


He is not looking well at all. I wonder if he's been abusing alcohol or other substances because there seems to be a sudden weight gain.


----------



## pukasonqo

is he really wearing a **** hat?


----------



## mkr

Well Kim your husband stole your thunder. Ball’s in your court.  

#freekanye


----------



## bag-princess

i can't get over the pics he posted of their $60M home  - it doesn't have any color anywhere!  it looks like a sanitarium!!!  an article said the house "features a restrained palette, almost church-like architecture, and minimal furnishings."    kim claims she runs around after the kids most of the time with a towel because all the furniture is white.  everything is white!!  loooooong white hallways with no decor of any kind.


----------



## mkr

Kim run around after the kids means the nannies run around after the kids.   I doubt if Kim runs at all. It would maker her boobies bounce and gradually sag and then come the stretch marks and we can’t have that.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i can't get over the pics he posted of their $60M home  - it doesn't have any color anywhere!  it looks like a sanitarium!!!  an article said the house "features a restrained palette, almost church-like architecture, and minimal furnishings."    kim claims she runs around after the kids most of the time with a towel because all the furniture is white.  everything is white!!  loooooong white hallways with no decor of any kind.


I thought that was a pic of his house in belair not their home?


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> He is not looking well at all. I wonder if he's been abusing alcohol or other substances because there seems to be a sudden weight gain.


He's been gaining weight for awhile now....he's just been under those layers of sweat clothes. He's never been a big drinker and I've always believed he snorted that booger sugar.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I noticed his stans, in particular the grown men, are practically doing a rain dance to explain yesterday's tweets.


----------



## knasarae

A friend sent me this, this morning


----------



## bag-mania

Hey now, can't a successful middle-aged man let himself go without facing judgment? 

Given Kanye's other problems, him getting fat isn't anywhere near the top of the list of worries.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> A friend sent me this, this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048870


I'm too lazy to go to twitter and actually check this myself but I will never understand the "I unfollowed you to prove a point" thing lol.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I noticed his stans, in particular the grown men, are practically doing a rain dance to explain yesterday's tweets.


Very sad to see some of those who are rushing to defend him.....he should be cancelled like anyone else would be in this situation strictly for the culture.


----------



## WishList986

BagOuttaHell said:


> I noticed his stans, in particular the grown men, are practically doing a rain dance to explain yesterday's tweets.


I was really sad to see Chance the Rapper bending over backward to defend him.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I was really sad to see Chance the Rapper bending over backward to defend him.


What Chance said wasn't a lie...unfortunately, they're just irresponsible with their platform and the words they choose to express. I expected better from him.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I'm too lazy to go to twitter and actually check this myself but I will never understand the "I unfollowed you to prove a point" thing lol.



I unfollow people if I am no longer interested or if I find their account has too much drama, they're always offensive, etc.  But no announcement, I just do it and move on.. but then again, I'm no celeb.  I'm sure lots of people were checking to see who unfollowed him to make a good story.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I unfollow people if I am no longer interested or if I find their account has too much drama, they're always offensive, etc.  But no announcement, I just do it and move on.. but then again, I'm no celeb.  I'm sure lots of people were checking to see who unfollowed him to make a good story.


That's what I meant....the gossip blogs make it a big deal as if it's a major breaking story. lol


----------



## tweegy

Welp! Now apparently Kanye is posting up private convos on twitter LOL Someone need to cut his WIFI off ASAP


----------



## morgan20

Yes I haven’t been saying that....he needs an order of some kind...


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> That's what I meant....the gossip blogs make it a big deal as if it's a major breaking story. lol


Oh ok yea I agree.  What I don't understand is how do they know those people used to follow him?  Do they have some type of notification to let them know when celebs unfollow other celebs?  What a miserable job that must be! lol


----------



## bag-mania

Is Kanye crazy or crazy like a fox? He's got the media falling all over themselves talking about him. His tweets give him the attention he craves and has the added benefit of placing him square in the limelight right when he's ready to release new music in a few weeks.


----------



## knasarae

bag-mania said:


> Is Kanye crazy or crazy like a fox? He's got the media falling all over themselves talking about him. His tweets give him the attention he craves and has the added benefit of placing him square in the limelight right when he's ready to release new music in a few weeks.



My husband and I were talking about this last night.  From a musical standpoint I really think it's going to work in his favor.  In an era, where people aren't buying music, streams are very important.  He'll get people to stream just out of mere curiosity:  Does he still have it, is the cd trash, etc.

Now the fashion still sucks lol.  I don't know what his plan is for that.  I own some Yeezy's.  IMO, they are a more fashionable silhouette of Nike's Roshe Run, which I like and have several pair of.  The boost technology is also great, they are the most comfortable sneakers I own.  I would've bought them whether they were his or just Adidas.  But just those... the rest of the shoes and his clothing I can't stand lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If Chance said these things before it would have more value. IMO. Because it is common sense.


----------



## lulu212121

bag-mania said:


> Is Kanye crazy or crazy like a fox? He's got the media falling all over themselves talking about him. His tweets give him the attention he craves and has the added benefit of placing him square in the limelight right when he's ready to release new music in a few weeks.


I agree! He's got President ***** tweeting him! Even Eminem with his rap couldn't get the President to acknowledge him.


----------



## terebina786

The more I think about it, the more this reeks of a publicity stunt.  He may be unhinged, but PMK, Kim, etc are letting it happen because when that album drops, _EVERYONE'S_ going to want to hear what all the fuss is about.  I mean when was Kanye last in the news for anything?


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 4048433
> 
> Here it is








OMG, he looks terrible 



berrydiva said:


> He's been gaining weight for awhile now....he's just been under those layers of sweat clothes. He's never been a big drinker *and I've always believed he snorted that booger sugar*.


Ditto. I've always thought the same thing.


----------



## Lounorada

I never go on Twitter so haven't really seen much of of what Ye has been saying (except for whatever has been shared on here and a couple other news outlets), but what exactly has he said that has insulted people so much that all these celebs have 'unfollowed' him?
I read somewhere that Kourtney & Khloe have 'unfollowed' him too


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I never go on Twitter so haven't really seen much of of what Ye has been saying (except for whatever has been shared on here and a couple other news outlets), but what exactly has he said that has insulted people so much that all these celebs have 'unfollowed' him?
> I read somewhere that Kourtney & Khloe have 'unfollowed' him too


It's too borderline politics for this board but let's just say that the Ye who was aware of issues in the black community is completely gone. He's entered that area of being a dangerous black celeb who is irresponsible in what they say because his star status allows those with an agenda to take his words as representative of the entire community. He knows all too well the systematic issues and sad realities to be that reckless.


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> I agree! He's got President ***** tweeting him! Even Eminem with his rap couldn't get the President to acknowledge him.


Eminem isn't black so there's the difference.....finding a shuck and jive token is the difference.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> The more I think about it, the more this reeks of a publicity stunt.  He may be unhinged, but PMK, Kim, etc are letting it happen because when that album drops, _EVERYONE'S_ going to want to hear what all the fuss is about.  I mean when was Kanye last in the news for anything?


Using your people as a publicity stunt is low. He's getting called out left and right so this is hardly the news he should want.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Is Kanye crazy or crazy like a fox? He's got the media falling all over themselves talking about him. His tweets give him the attention he craves and has the added benefit of placing him square in the limelight right when he's ready to release new music in a few weeks.



he is just plain crazy!   i don't know why people try and insist these are the workings of some genius.  of course people are talking.  they always will about a trainwreck!



lulu212121 said:


> I agree! He's got President ***** tweeting him! Even Eminem with his rap couldn't get the President to acknowledge him.



it's *****!  he is just as unhinged as Kanye and loves to throw himself in the middle of anything happening that will have people talking about him!  of course he will tweet him - he knows all the best people right?!   why would he ever acknowledge anyone that thinks he is an idiot!?  he knows he will be dragged for what he is worth in a twitter war with him!


----------



## mkr

Wonder how Kim’s lingerie line is selling?[emoji52]


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't see why the thought police think its so bad for Kanye to have his own political views. Its so un-American.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> he is just plain crazy!   i don't know why people try and insist these are the workings of some genius.  of course people are talking.  they always will about a trainwreck!


This all day every day.  He's always been one to hop back on the socials when he had to promote something but this is another level. His crazy is getting worse and I wish people would stop diminishing his malfunction with some grand elaborate plan by Kris.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> It's too borderline politics for this board but let's just say that the Ye who was aware of issues in the black community is completely gone. He's entered that area of being a dangerous black celeb who is irresponsible in what they say because his star status allows those with an agenda to take his words as representative of the entire community. He knows all too well the systematic issues and sad realities to be that reckless.


Damn...... Oh lawd, that's so disappointing to hear.
Such a shame to see what's happening to him.

We all know in the past Kanye loved to say things for maximum attention and I think all of this right now is waaaay beyond that, but I'd like to know if he truly feels that way about the things he's saying ATM _or_ is it that he's so delusional / mentally-unstable at this point, that he truly believes it's ok to say these things just for attention.
He's clearly a very sick man who is in desperate need of professional help.


----------



## Vlad

Kind reminder to keep politics off TPF, thanks all!


----------



## lulu212121

Didn't Chance say he saw Kanye a couple days ago and he is fine? Do people really think he is mentally unstable or is that just an excuse being thrown around? I really thought this is just for attention.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> This all day every day.  He's always been one to hop back on the socials when he had to promote something but this is another level. His crazy is getting worse and I *wish people would stop diminishing his malfunction with some grand elaborate plan by Kris*.




exactly!  the man said he could not be managed! stop trying to make excuses for him.  and i bet kris is too afraid to even attempt to and be on the receiving end of his madness.


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> Didn't Chance say he saw Kanye a couple days ago and he is fine? Do people really think he is mentally unstable or is that just an excuse being thrown around? I really thought this is just for attention.


Chance said he spoke with him. Kanye wanted to sign Chance too but he turned the offer down so there's also not wanting to burn bridges. It's not an excuse, Kanye was hospitalized back in 2016....he is mentally unstable and has been for some time now.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  the man said he could not be managed! stop trying to make excuses for him.  and i bet kris is too afraid to even attempt to and be on the receiving end of his madness.


Kris got no control over what this man does....the only person who ever has was his mom.


----------



## berrydiva

kittenslingerie said:


> I don't see why the thought police think its so bad for Kanye to have his own political views. Its so un-American.


He can absolutely have his own political views but when you're black in America with a platform such as his, it's important to be careful about how you articulate those views. People like to use that as fodder and we don't yet have that luxury (hard to empathize with for some)...John Legend articulated it well in the private text Kanye posted. Don't make your views seem like it represents those of your community or denigrate your people in the process of expressing those views. You can understand this important difference right?


----------



## Compass Rose

berrydiva said:


> It's too borderline politics for this board but let's just say that the Ye who was aware of issues in the black community is completely gone. He's entered that area of being a dangerous black celeb who is irresponsible in what they say because his star status allows those with an agenda to take his words as representative of the entire community. He knows all too well the systematic issues and sad realities to be that reckless.


Yes.  Too political for this forum.


----------



## berrydiva

Compass Rose said:


> Yes.  Too political for this forum.


Please don't be unnecessary because then I'm gonna have to be unnecessary and I have the time today.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

berrydiva said:


> Please don't be unnecessary because then I'm gonna have to be unnecessary and I have the time today.



I think the comment was meant to be in reference to the previous post from the forum admin



Vlad said:


> Kind reminder to keep politics off TPF, thanks all!


----------



## berrydiva

ElectricGypsy said:


> I think the comment was meant to be in reference to the previous post from the forum admin


If you say so.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> It's too borderline politics for this board but let's just say that the Ye who was aware of issues in the black community is completely gone. He's entered that area of being a dangerous black celeb who is irresponsible in what they say because his star status allows those with an agenda to take his words as representative of the entire community. He knows all too well the systematic issues and sad realities to be that reckless.



Well said Berry.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

knasarae said:


> A friend sent me this, this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048870


Oh no. Not Kate Perry, Beiber and Jaden Smith. How will Kanye ever come back from this.  *** hypocritical wimps the lot of them. So lovingly supportive, in Kanye's alleged time of need. Shouldn't have worn that hat, Kanye


----------



## knasarae

This is real. I screenshot it directly off Jordan’s twitter account. [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> This is real. I screenshot it directly off Jordan’s twitter account. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4049306


This. Is. Funny.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> This is real. I screenshot it directly off Jordan’s twitter account. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4049306


----------



## V0N1B2

Kanye needs to get off twitster for a bit, go listen to College Dropout and ask himself where, why, and how he lost his way. 
I guess he needs a “Come to Yeezus” moment with himself.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mkr said:


> Kanye’s dragon brother.


Well, according to the little dragon brother, John Legend has a new single online now. How timely was that interjecting of himself in the Kanye spotlight


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Legit


----------



## Yoshi1296

tweegy said:


> Welp! Now apparently Kanye is posting up private convos on twitter LOL Someone need to cut his WIFI off ASAP



Just thought you’d find this funny lol


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Using your people as a publicity stunt is low. He's getting called out left and right so this is hardly the news he should want.



Yeah but look at the family he belongs to... Everything they do is low.


----------



## shiny_things

Honestly, I see no difference between what he is writing and what many of my manic or psychotic patients write. No problem with him having an opinion, even if it's different to mine, but the problem is that he is unwell and people are making excuses for him.


----------



## White Orchid

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just thought you’d find this funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049512


Them Spanx be workin’ to capacity!


----------



## Lodpah

He should be able to say whatever he wants to say. He's a "free thinker." Kudos to Kanye.  I actually took the time to read what he was twittering about and looks like he's got his "mania" under control. He's coherent and philosophical.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

berrydiva said:


> He can absolutely have his own political views but when you're black in America with a platform such as his, it's important to be careful about how you articulate those views. People like to use that as fodder and we don't yet have that luxury (hard to empathize with for some)...John Legend articulated it well in the private text Kanye posted. Don't make your views seem like it represents those of your community or denigrate your people in the process of expressing those views. You can understand this important difference right?


Blacks in America should be careful how they articulate their views?!


----------



## mkr

Everyone in America should be careful how they articulate their views.  But famous people have the ability to reach the masses and influence them.


----------



## tweegy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just thought you’d find this funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049512


LMAO!!!!


----------



## tweegy

shiny_things said:


> Honestly, I see no difference between what he is writing and what many of my manic or psychotic patients write. No problem with him having an opinion, even if it's different to mine, but the problem is that he is unwell and people are making excuses for him.


My secondary issue is people blaming the Ks for his behavior and not acting like Kanye has ALWAYS been like this.


----------



## tweegy

I'm surprised no one has called them on this..it's sooo obvious!


----------



## mkr

Is this Kim’s or Gaultier’s?


----------



## White Orchid

I hope he sues her malformed a$$!


----------



## queennadine

Why would Kanye need to worry about his posts possibly seeming like they represent the black community or denigrating people? Does this apply to John Legend as well? Or are his texts automatically ok because he expressed an "appropriate" view that is held by the mainstream for now? JL's wife can tweet about bussing people into Alabama to vote for a special election...but that isn't held to the same scrutiny?

I think double standards are being applied because Kanye expressed "unpopular" beliefs for a black man, and can't help but think had he expressed support for anyone other than who he did, the same people calling him mentally ill now would praise him for being a forward thinker.


----------



## berrydiva

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Blacks in America should be careful how they articulate their views?!


Is that what I said?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Everyone in America should be careful how they articulate their views.  But famous people have the ability to reach the masses and influence them.


This!


----------



## mkr

No people have been calling him mentally well before now.


----------



## poopsie

The thought police are alive and well here I see.


----------



## berrydiva

queennadine said:


> Why would Kanye need to worry about his posts possibly seeming like they represent the black community or denigrating people?


He doesn't have to worry about it but should also be aware that he can be brought to task over it - when you have a platform that large, you can influence others. And if you're going to be irresponsible with your words, you should not be surprised when those who are directly impacted by them, voice their disagreement. He can articulate his views without denigrating his own in the process; there are many people who do such with no problem. Unless of course you want to see or think it's necessary for his people to be denigrated for him to express his views because I'm not really sure I understand why that's so difficult of a concept.


----------



## queennadine

berrydiva said:


> He doesn't have to worry about it but should also be aware that he can be brought to task over it - when you have a platform that large, you can influence others. And if you're going to be irresponsible with your words, you should not be surprised when those who are directly impacted by them, voice their disagreement. He can articulate his views without denigrating his own in the process; there are many people who do such with no problem. Unless of course you want to see or think it's necessary for his people to be denigrated for him to express his views because I'm not really sure I understand why that's so difficult of a concept.


Gotcha. It's hard to tell if he's being genuine with this stuff, or wanting publicity. Considering the family he married into...


----------



## bag-princess

Well Snoop is definitely not afraid to say what he thinks about Kanye and *****!![emoji23][emoji23]


https://bet.us/2r4y01W


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mkr said:


> Everyone in America should be careful how they articulate their views.  But famous people have the ability to reach the masses and influence them.


Then the masses need to wise up and start thinking for themselves. But that may never happen as the majority of the masses are too busy stigmatising those who do.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

berrydiva said:


> Is that what I said?


If you don't remember why not go back and check for yourself.


----------



## mkr

Wow someone seems pressed.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Well Snoop is definitely not afraid to say what he thinks about Kanye and *****!![emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> https://bet.us/2r4y01W


I saw that!! Too hilarious omg!!!


----------



## berrydiva

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you don't remember why not go back and check for yourself.


I suggest you move along because I'm not that one. If you want to have an intelligent convo, I'm all for it but if you want to be passive aggressive I'll gladly make time to give you a read.


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> Well Snoop is definitely not afraid to say what he thinks about Kanye and *****!![emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> https://bet.us/2r4y01W



50 Cent made the Trumpye meme?  Hilarious!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

berrydiva said:


> I suggest you move along because I'm not that one. If you want to have an intelligent convo, I'm all for it but if you want to be passive aggressive I'll gladly make time to give you a read.


You really like telling people what they should or should not do, don't you. Maybe time to take your own advice


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His beliefs? I bet. This dude just wants attention. 
But as I stated a few pages earlier. He may as well forget the sales. His demo doesn't rule the charts anymore. I don't care if he moves to DC and accepts a cabinet position. Those folks are not buying his music.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> I'm surprised no one has called them on this..it's sooo obvious!


Wonder why she didn't superimpose her actual nude self on the bottle? The Gaultier people then would have been praying that nobody noticed the packaging similarities.


----------



## Wamgurl

poopsie said:


> The thought police are alive and well here I see.



Thot police?


----------



## poopsie

Wamgurl said:


> Thot police?


Bwahahahaha


----------



## berrydiva

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You really like telling people what they should or should not do, don't you. Maybe time to take your own advice


Only those with a battery in their back. xxx



BagOuttaHell said:


> His beliefs? I bet. This dude just wants attention.
> But as I stated a few pages earlier. He may as well forget the sales. His demo doesn't rule the charts anymore. I don't care if he moves to DC and accepts a cabinet position. Those folks are not buying his music.


I feel like there's lots of young folks who still listen to his music based on what I've seen but they also don't care if he drops another album or not..


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

berrydiva said:


> Only those with a battery in their back. Go be like wonder bread somewhere else.
> 
> I feel like there's lots of young folks who still listen to his music based on what I've seen but they also don't care if he drops another album or not..


You just can't help yourself, can you


----------



## mkr

Sigh.


----------



## floatinglili

‘Be like wonderbread’ is that a racist remark? Asking for a friend


----------



## poopsie

floatinglili said:


> ‘Be like wonderbread’ is that a racist remark? Asking for a friend


I would certainly take it that way


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> Only those with a battery in their back. Go be like wonder bread somewhere else.
> 
> I feel like there's lots of young folks who still listen to his music based on what I've seen but they also don't care if he drops another album or not..


Who are you to tell someone where to post just because you don't like/agree with what they say? Why don't you just put them on ignore?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

The psychic ability of some to determine others skin colour through the internet ethers is a wondrous thing to behold. Their preoccupation with others skin colour though, isn't.


----------



## berrydiva

floatinglili said:


> ‘Be like wonderbread’ is that a racist remark? Asking for a friend





poopsie said:


> I would certainly take it that way


Nope.  Wonder bread has nothing to do with race, if you think it does, that's on you... I don't make comments like that and have never....it has meant plain/boring/basic forever.



poopsie said:


> Who are you to tell someone where to post just because you don't like/agree with what they say? Why don't you just put them on ignore?


First, this isn't about disagreeing or agreeing with anyone, I didn't engage this poster first is you go back and read a few pages. You will clearly see where I made a comment to someone else and was initially quoted by SGCW here (who I didn't engage with first). I attempt to clarify their question so I can provide a thoughtful response but received a snarky passive aggressive response back. You can click the links and read for yourself or not...but thanks for assuming that I'm as basic as they are. Second, I don't use the ignore feature, believe it or not there are many posters I ignore without needing to use the ignore button. Third, perhaps your question is better directed at SGCW who seems to disagree with me, since I never actually engaged them first, but lacks the ability to properly articulate that into words. There are certain subjects I have always taken seriously when I communicate them on this board and have many times over had conversations about difficult topics with people where I don't agree with them and it's been civil.  However, that's not what SGCW was looking for so yall can all put that back there.


----------



## berrydiva

Based on his new track, it seems that we're not getting a MDTF2 like everyone hoped. Ye really is going somewhere else probably where the people won't follow.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

berrydiva said:


> Based on his new track, it seems that we're not getting a MDTF2 like everyone hoped. Ye really is going somewhere else probably where the people won't follow.


Or maybe you’re just sitting in a corner waiting for the paint to dry.


----------



## Lounorada

WTF is this mess??!! Is this a joke? Whether it is or not I can't stop laughing


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> WTF is this mess??!! Is this a joke? Whether it is or not I can't stop laughing



Is this for his upcoming children's album?
Yeezy ft. Teletubbies sing songs from the potty.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> WTF is this mess??!! Is this a joke? Whether it is or not I can't stop laughing



I'm really hoping this is a rhythmic placement like other artists do when placing the beat or he's just trolling us at this point. Either way, he's gone...old Kanye is never coming back. 

Wait I take that back....maybe it's genius because I'm singing it...whoopidy scoop, scoopidy whoop


----------



## Handbag1234

has he got a contract with Disney? This could be the new Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> I'm surprised no one has called them on this..it's sooo obvious!


That's exactly what I was thinking.  I have two variations of the Gaultier bottle from decades ago.  Maybe they thought no one would remember?


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Is this for his upcoming children's album?
> *Yeezy ft. Teletubbies sing songs from the potty*.





Handbag1234 said:


> has he got a contract with Disney? *This could be the new Chitty Chitty Bang Bang*.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'm really hoping this is a rhythmic placement like other artists do when placing the beat or he's just trolling us at this point. Either way, he's gone...old Kanye is never coming back.
> 
> Wait I take that back....maybe it's genius because I'm singing it...whoopidy scoop, scoopidy whoop


Yep. I have now lost all hope and have come to the conclusion that Old Kanye is long, long gone... never to be seen again.
_'Whoop-dee-skoop-dee-poop'_... I mean, he said poop in a song  He has to be trolling us... Lawd, let that be the only explanation for this f***ing mess


----------



## mkr

You know someone out there is thinking this is pure genius. Besides Kanye.


----------



## Lodpah

berrydiva said:


> Nope.  Wonder bread has nothing to do with race, if you think it does, that's on you... I don't make comments like that and have never....it has meant plain/boring/basic forever.
> 
> First, this isn't about disagreeing or agreeing with anyone, I didn't engage this poster first is you go back and read a few pages. You will clearly see where I made a comment to someone else and was initially quoted by SGCW here (who I didn't engage with first). I attempt to clarify their question so I can provide a thoughtful response but received a snarky passive aggressive response back. You can click the links and read for yourself or not...but thanks for assuming that I'm as basic as they are. Second, I don't use the ignore feature, believe it or not there are many posters I ignore without needing to use the ignore button. Third, perhaps your question is better directed at SGCW who seems to disagree with me, since I never actually engaged them first, but lacks the ability to properly articulate that into words. There are certain subjects I have always taken seriously when I communicate them on this board and have many times over had conversations about difficult topics with people where I don't agree with them and it's been civil.  However, that's not what SGCW was looking for so yall can all put that back there.


Even me as a non-white person the connotation "Wonder Bread" is . . . white.  The problem is one person takes it one way and another person takes it another way. So to infer that it is not "racist" in your mind does not mean that it is not racist to another.


----------



## mkr

She said it was not meant to be racist so let’s just move on shall we?  Thank you.


----------



## Aimee3

Jayne1 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.  I have two variations of the Gaultier bottle from decades ago.  Maybe they thought no one would remember?



I read that Gautier was suing but I forgot which online newspaper.


----------



## kirsten

I hope he gets some help soon
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CobaltBlu

Good grief. I tuned into this bird when she opened the charmin toilets, and i thought that was messy. But this, honestly....I just...


----------



## mdcx

I just imagine Kris Jenner cackling and rubbing her hands together as Kanye publicly loses it more and more. 
Any publicity suits her.


----------



## Lodpah

mkr said:


> She said it was not meant to be racist so let’s just move on shall we?  Thank you.


Just because she said it does not mean that it was not racist. She passively aggressively said it and she should be banned. Why is it that only certain group get called out and yet excuses are given for someone? Don't come at me with that holier than thou attitude of "move along."  That was a racist comment directed against another person and she should be taken to task for it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Lodpah said:


> Just because she said it does not mean that it was not racist. She passively aggressively said it and she should be banned. Why is it that only certain group get called out and yet excuses are given for someone? Don't come at me with that holier than thou attitude of "move along."  That was a racist comment directed against another person and she should be taken to task for it.



IDK, does Berry know what race the person she responded to, with the comment? I read the comment as meaning 'basic boring, lacking substance'. Then read comment(s) calling it racist, and thought whaat? Because I've never received her commentary in that manner. The comment could be perceived as racist, sure along the lines of 'cracker' or 'biscuit'.  Biscuit was hurled at me by a past coworker... I had no idea I was being insulted at the time, and the wonder bread comment didn't get me either. Wonder bread = boring or no substance & biscuit = flakey or something good to eat in the morning. Lol. 
I say give the benefit of doubt.


----------



## V0N1B2

This place really f***ing sucks lately....


----------



## zen1965

Only just lately, V0N1B2? I've been a member for years and mainly read in this section. Sadly, right from the start I felt some members were more equal than others freely ridiculing dissenting opions and getting away with it.


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> Just because she said it does not mean that it was not racist. She passively aggressively said it and she should be banned. Why is it that only certain group get called out and yet excuses are given for someone? Don't come at me with that holier than thou attitude of "move along."  That was a racist comment directed against another person and she should be taken to task for it.


The lies you tell, I may be a lot but passive aggressive isn't one of them.  but tell em why you mad.

And who's this "certain group" you're referring to exactly? They have a name? Not sure what you're trying to infer.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> I hope he gets some help soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051437
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is sad....truly.

RIP Kanye's career.


----------



## Lounorada

kirsten said:


> I hope he gets some help soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051437
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





WTF Kanye!? This is seriously messed up.


----------



## bag-mania

To be fair it doesn't sound as crazy when you read the context behind it. He's basically preaching forgiveness towards someone for whom he has harbored negative feelings. From the TMZ story:




> Kanye West is putting the man responsible for his beloved mother's death on his album cover -- he says in an act of forgiveness ... the beginning of what he believes will be world peace.
> 
> West shared a text between him and someone named Wes, and included a photo of plastic surgeon Jan Adams.  Kanye says the pic will be his cover art and the album will be called, "Love Everyone."
> 
> Adams performed breast reduction surgery along with liposuction and other procedures on Donda back in 2007. She died a day later at home.  The coroner said the death was linked to coronary issues triggered by the surgeries.
> 
> Kanye tells TMZ, "It's essential that people start removing the hate from their heart."   He's practicing what he's preaching, saying the point of the album cover is to  "forgive and stop hating."
> 
> Kanye tells us the album cover is an olive branch to Adams.  Kanye says he'd like to meet him and talk.
> 
> The latest tweet falls in line with an earlier post, where Kanye challenged people to reach out to someone they had an argument with and tell them they're loved.
> 
> Kanye feels the hatred fueled by social media and even traditional media is akin to World War III, and everyone needs to open their eyes to what's going on around the world.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ceeyahd said:


> IDK, does Berry know what race the person she responded to, with the comment? I read the comment as meaning 'basic boring, lacking substance'. Then read comment(s) calling it racist, and thought whaat? Because I've never received her commentary in that manner. The comment could be perceived as racist, sure along the lines of 'cracker' or 'biscuit'.  Biscuit was hurled at me by a past coworker... I had no idea I was being insulted at the time, and the wonder bread comment didn't get me either. Wonder bread = boring or no substance & biscuit = flakey or something good to eat in the morning. Lol.
> I say give the benefit of doubt.


Logical conclusion is if you are not 100% sure of somebody’s skin colour feel free to hurl slurs at them, preferably ones with racial connotations? If another person had said something equivalent to berrydiva they’d been banned ar*se first.

I don’t care about the words, just the blatant hypocrisy. If using slurs is how some want to engage in discourse, fine. Just don’t play pretend you didn’t and start hissy fitting if it’s reciprocated, or act like it’s a joke to you because you can indulge in it but others will go to jail for doing the exact same thing, if you're not prepared to own it.


----------



## clydekiwi

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Logical conclusion is if you are not 100% sure of somebody’s skin colour feel free to hurl slurs at them, preferably ones with racial connotations? If another person had said something equivalent to berrydiva they’d been banned ar*se first.
> 
> I don’t care about the words, just the blatant hypocrisy. If using slurs is how some want to engage in discourse, fine. Just don’t play pretend you didn’t and start hissy fitting if it’s reciprocated, or act like it’s a joke to you because you can indulge in it but others will go to jail for doing the exact same thing, if you're not prepared to own it.



Agree!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

I wasnt going to respond to this bait anymore but let's make it clear that no one used a slur but keep exposing yourself.  I'm sorry pop culture missed yall. Take your issue up with the mods so the thread can move on.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Yall need to stop. No one used a slur but keep exposing yourself.  I'm sorry pop culture missed yall. Take your issue up with the mods so the thread can move on.



Exposing ourselves? How? In what way?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lodpah said:


> Just because she said it does not mean that it was not racist. She passively aggressively said it and she should be banned. Why is it that only certain group get called out and yet excuses are given for someone? Don't come at me with that holier than thou attitude of "move along."  That was a racist comment directed against another person and she should be taken to task for it.


Yes, the “move it along, nothing to see here” deflection is a classic  

Thank you, Lodpah. I agree with you that this is serious but I wouldn’t want anyone to be banned for speech. It’s the price of free speech that we have to endure others idiocies. And they in turn ours  

I don’t think it’s people spouting their warts and all on the internets that others generally mind. It’s the self-righteousness, we-are-the-borg-conform attitude, woe-is-me-you-shot-back whining, name-calling and just in general trying to dictate an adult discussion with toddler mentality posturing that I and many find tiresome and hypocritical. Amusing as it may be. Not to mention actual censoring from highly economically invested interest groups.

It’s all detracting from real and much more pressing issues that we’re all facing, like the Orwellian nightmare we’re all entering in to. This discussion here is just an example of many. This is in truth not about berrydiva or me.

I’m absolutely convinced that in a saner more level discourse climate, I could learn a lot from someone like berrydiva and from her life experiences.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-mania said:


> To be fair it doesn't sound as crazy when you read the context behind it. He's basically preaching forgiveness towards someone for whom he has harbored negative feelings. From the TMZ story:


I think we could do with some of that Yeezus love on this thread right now


----------



## WishList986

So, anyone got any more good Kanye memes?


----------



## Wamgurl

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, the “move it along, nothing to see here” deflection is a classic
> 
> Thank you, Lodpah. I agree with you that this is serious but I wouldn’t want anyone to be banned for speech. It’s the price of free speech that we have to endure others idiocies. And they in turn ours
> 
> I don’t think it’s people spouting their warts and all on the internets that others generally mind. It’s the self-righteousness, we-are-the-borg-conform attitude, woe-is-me-you-shot-back whining, name-calling and just in general trying to dictate an adult discussion with toddler mentality posturing that I and many find tiresome and hypocritical. Amusing as it may be. Not to mention actual censoring from highly economically invested interest groups.
> 
> It’s all detracting from real and much more pressing issues that we’re all facing, like the Orwellian nightmare we’re all entering in to. This discussion here is just an example of many. This is in truth not about berrydiva or me.
> 
> I’m absolutely convinced that in a saner more level discourse climate, I could learn a lot from someone like berrydiva and from her life experiences.



What she said....[emoji1319]


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> So, anyone got any more good Kanye memes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Is that scoop poopie clip for real? Problem with Kanye is that you don't know if he's joking or not, or if it's even him, because he's done so much crazy sh*t for far too long now. 

Wonderbread and whitebread are both derogatory terms used to describe someone who fits the cliched profile of a bland, ignorant, uptight white person. They are used by any race about any race but the origin is a white stereotype.


----------



## VickyB

Saw that Kim said she wanted a 1 syllable name for the third child but went with Chicago. 

On another note,  I encourage folks to use the ignore feature re posters that give them angst. I did and no longer want to throw my computer out the window.


----------



## mkr

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, the “move it along, nothing to see here” deflection is a classic
> 
> Thank you, Lodpah. I agree with you that this is serious but I wouldn’t want anyone to be banned for speech. It’s the price of free speech that we have to endure others idiocies. And they in turn ours
> 
> I don’t think it’s people spouting their warts and all on the internets that others generally mind. It’s the self-righteousness, we-are-the-borg-conform attitude, woe-is-me-you-shot-back whining, name-calling and just in general trying to dictate an adult discussion with toddler mentality posturing that I and many find tiresome and hypocritical. Amusing as it may be. Not to mention actual censoring from highly economically invested interest groups.
> 
> It’s all detracting from real and much more pressing issues that we’re all facing, like the Orwellian nightmare we’re all entering in to. This discussion here is just an example of many. This is in truth not about berrydiva or me.
> 
> I’m absolutely convinced that in a saner more level discourse climate, I could learn a lot from someone like berrydiva and from her life experiences.


Oh good grief you came into this thread looking for trouble and you found it.  Your immature taunts were clearly a dig at Berry and she clapped back and now you want to be the adult in the room.  Too late.  

The ignore button is your friend.


----------



## tweegy

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, the “move it along, nothing to see here” deflection is a classic
> 
> Thank you, Lodpah. I agree with you that this is serious but I wouldn’t want anyone to be banned for speech. It’s the price of free speech that we have to endure others idiocies. And they in turn ours
> 
> I don’t think it’s people spouting their warts and all on the internets that others generally mind. It’s the self-righteousness, we-are-the-borg-conform attitude, woe-is-me-you-shot-back whining, name-calling and just in general trying to dictate an adult discussion with toddler mentality posturing that I and many find tiresome and hypocritical. Amusing as it may be. Not to mention actual censoring from highly economically invested interest groups.
> 
> It’s all detracting from real and much more pressing issues that we’re all facing, like the Orwellian nightmare we’re all entering in to. This discussion here is just an example of many. This is in truth not about berrydiva or me.
> 
> I’m absolutely convinced that in a saner more level discourse climate, I could learn a lot from someone like berrydiva and from her life experiences.


Oi vey...


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Good grief. I tuned into this bird when she opened the charmin toilets, and i thought that was messy. But this, honestly....I just...


Even the bears are rolling their eyes doll...


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> WTF is this mess??!! Is this a joke? Whether it is or not I can't stop laughing



Yooooo!!!! what was that!!!!!!! Omg I am in tears!!!! LMAO
Lounorada OMG Thanks for that!!! I'm done!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mkr said:


> Oh good grief you came into this thread looking for trouble and you found it.  Your immature taunts were clearly a dig at Berry and she clapped back and now you want to be the adult in the room.  Too late.
> 
> The ignore button is your friend.


No. I just don’t like to gloat when someone so obviously took on a discussion they can’t handle without violating the forum guidelines. I’m genuinely concerned where this thinking that public discord should be adjusted to different groups is taking our societies. And as berrydiva’s use of “wonder bread” was deleted by mods, I figured we all connected the dots, but evidently not. There’s always leading by your own example and getting better acquainted with the ignore button yourself.

I’m assuming we’re all adults here, and discussing on equal terms.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim K thread isn't for the faint of heart.  I come here for the entertainment, sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tweegy said:


> Oi vey...


And it doesn't look like Yeezus will be taking the wheel here today either.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JFC. Take it up with the mods for Chrissakes.

As for Kanye, that man didn't kill his mother.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Aaaw. Kanye, take our wheel!


----------



## Swanky

To clarify, we don't ban people for 1 comment about race, lol.   Report things you believe break our rules and let the mods/admins handle it how they see fit.  That's it.  We don't need members trying to apply rules or derailing threads for pages.

If someone offends you, PM them or add them to your Ignore User List.

Can we please get back to topic?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim K thread isn't for the faint of heart.  I come here for the entertainment, sh*ts and giggles.


I come for the sophistication it brings with knowledge and insights .....and the drinks....


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> I come for the sophistication it brings with knowledge and insights .....and the drinks....



Do you get sent to the corner on purpose Tweegy?  For the drinks?  [emoji483]


----------



## bag-mania

VickyB said:


> Saw that Kim said she wanted a 1 syllable name for the third child but went with Chicago.



What Kim wants isn't a factor. Does anyone believe she named any of her kids? Kanye names the kids. He's the creative genius. 

Chicago should be grateful she wasn't born a few months later. She could have been Poop-di-scoopty West.


----------



## mkr

mkr said:


> Do you get sent to the corner on purpose Tweegy?  For the drinks?  [emoji483]



My gif didn’t work[emoji30]


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> View attachment 4052870





mkr said:


> My gif didn’t work[emoji30]


I know!! I was having technical difficulties as well!!!


----------



## mkr

https://giphy.com/gifs/betawards-bet-awards-2010-xT8qB9l2iXHn4alYT6


----------



## mkr

I guess that’ll have to do.


----------



## Cocolo

Gee, I heard the poo song  on TMZ and sa8d , ok, this is catchy.  I can even sing along, and have it play in my head.  I’d much rather he sing about Poo. Can you imagine his kids singing Gold Digger?  Let’s let him have this one. I think it’s for the kids.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> https://giphy.com/gifs/betawards-bet-awards-2010-xT8qB9l2iXHn4alYT6




lawd it makes my heart hurt to see him smiling and looking so fabulous!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I come for the sophistication it brings with knowledge and insights .....and the drinks....


 I snorted


----------



## tweegy

https://www.bustle.com/p/kim-kardas...ped-off-her-kkw-body-fragrance-bottle-8919859

*Kim Kardashian Responded To Rumors That She Ripped Off Her KKW Body Fragrance Bottle*
ByKALI BOROVIC
3 days ago





Charley Gallay/Getty Images Entertainment/Getty Images

Just days after releasing the images of her new perfume, Twitter users are accusing Kim Kardashian of ripping off her KKW Body Fragrance bottle from Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique Perfume. The bottles both feature the busts of women without arms or legs. But according to _Cosmopolitan_, Kardashian had other inspiration for her design though. She's sticking by her design and has plans for even more fragrances on the way.

For those of you that were not around, Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique Perfume came out in 1993. The bottle holding the pink-tinted fragrance is shaped like a women's bust with no head, legs, or arms. Instead of being complete naked, like Kardashian's bottle, the design shows the women figure wearing frosted lingerie.

While Kim tells _Cosmo_ she likes the classic bottle, she adds that Classique was not the inspiration for her KKW Body Fragrance.

"Sculptures were my inspiration, but I love that bottle," Kardashian tells _Cosmopolitan_. "It's iconic and celebrates the woman’s body, but my inspiration was a statue. I wanted [mine] to be really personal with my exact mold, but I’ve always loved the Gaultier bottles."




Jean Paul Gaultier Women's Spray/Kim Kardashian Instagram
$57

OverstockBUY NOW
In a truly Kim K response, she says that she was inspired by, well, her own body. After all of the selfies she's taken over the years, this really comes as no surprise. It's not wrong for fans to see the similarities between the two perfumes though.

According to her Instagram posts, Kardashian took a mold of her entire body to get the shape for the bottle. You know, all of those completely nude photos of Kardashian covered in clay with her private parts blurred out. She told _Cosmopolitan_ that this wasn't just for the bottle. According to the publication, she plans to make a life-size replica of her own body as well.

"We were making a mold of my body for the fragrance, but we were also making it to make a big sculpture," she revealed.

_Cosmopolitan_ says that the sculpture might just end up in her home, which would be the most Kim K thing that Kardashian has ever done.


This is the third perfume bottle from KKW Beauty. The first was the crystal shaped bottle with the perfume that came in three different scents. Just like her new KKW Body, the shape of Kardashian's bottle was unique. The crystal shaped bottle didn't actually stand up, so you have to lay it flat on your makeup table. Her second was a line of limited-edition Kimoji shaped bottles.

Kardashian continued the quirky packaging with her third scent. If the naked body of the bottle wasn't enough, the actual box it comes in will be. When the box is untied, all four of the walls come down, like the bottle is actually a piece being unveiled in the museum.

This woman is nothing if not a great marketer. She has been releasing photos of her clay-covered body throughout the week, before finally sharing the bottle on her social media page. She also announced that she will not be release press boxes for the launch, which is different than in the past. The social media star broke the internet — yet again — when she sent perfumes to her "haters."


You just never know what Kardashian will do next. But there's a good chance that it will be something that take inspiration for something that came before them. The sisters have a knack of ending up in hot water over launches, and they don't plan on stopping the launches any time soon.


----------



## tweegy




----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Yooooo!!!! what was that!!!!!!! Omg I am in tears!!!! LMAO
> Lounorada OMG Thanks for that!!! I'm done!!


----------



## tweegy

So he released a 2nd track
http://www.kanyewest.com/


----------



## mkr

Is one of these the poo poo tape and one the pee pee tape?


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> So he released a 2nd track
> http://www.kanyewest.com/


Ye vs the People has been getting flamed all weekend.

I'm so disappointed...I was really hoping for MBDTF2 based on some of the people he's been working with on this album.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Is one of these the poo poo tape and one the pee pee tape?


lol. There's real words on this track.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Ye vs the People has been getting flamed all weekend.
> 
> I'm so disappointed...I was really hoping for MBDTF2 based on some of the people he's been working with on this album.


At first I thought we the public were 'had' and he was trolling us.... I wish for a simpler time really..


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wow, before the poop scooping starts it sounds like an overproduced John Legend song. I kind of like Ye vs the People but, once again, overproduced.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> So he released a 2nd track
> http://www.kanyewest.com/







It's a no from me.


----------



## Handbag1234

tweegy said:


> https://www.bustle.com/p/kim-kardas...ped-off-her-kkw-body-fragrance-bottle-8919859
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Responded To Rumors That She Ripped Off Her KKW Body Fragrance Bottle*
> ByKALI BOROVIC
> 3 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charley Gallay/Getty Images Entertainment/Getty Images
> 
> Just days after releasing the images of her new perfume, Twitter users are accusing Kim Kardashian of ripping off her KKW Body Fragrance bottle from Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique Perfume. The bottles both feature the busts of women without arms or legs. But according to _Cosmopolitan_, Kardashian had other inspiration for her design though. She's sticking by her design and has plans for even more fragrances on the way.
> 
> For those of you that were not around, Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique Perfume came out in 1993. The bottle holding the pink-tinted fragrance is shaped like a women's bust with no head, legs, or arms. Instead of being complete naked, like Kardashian's bottle, the design shows the women figure wearing frosted lingerie.
> 
> While Kim tells _Cosmo_ she likes the classic bottle, she adds that Classique was not the inspiration for her KKW Body Fragrance.
> 
> "Sculptures were my inspiration, but I love that bottle," Kardashian tells _Cosmopolitan_. "It's iconic and celebrates the woman’s body, but my inspiration was a statue. I wanted [mine] to be really personal with my exact mold, but I’ve always loved the Gaultier bottles."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier Women's Spray/Kim Kardashian Instagram
> $57
> 
> OverstockBUY NOW
> In a truly Kim K response, she says that she was inspired by, well, her own body. After all of the selfies she's taken over the years, this really comes as no surprise. It's not wrong for fans to see the similarities between the two perfumes though.
> 
> According to her Instagram posts, Kardashian took a mold of her entire body to get the shape for the bottle. You know, all of those completely nude photos of Kardashian covered in clay with her private parts blurred out. She told _Cosmopolitan_ that this wasn't just for the bottle. According to the publication, she plans to make a life-size replica of her own body as well.
> 
> "We were making a mold of my body for the fragrance, but we were also making it to make a big sculpture," she revealed.
> 
> _Cosmopolitan_ says that the sculpture might just end up in her home, which would be the most Kim K thing that Kardashian has ever done.
> 
> 
> This is the third perfume bottle from KKW Beauty. The first was the crystal shaped bottle with the perfume that came in three different scents. Just like her new KKW Body, the shape of Kardashian's bottle was unique. The crystal shaped bottle didn't actually stand up, so you have to lay it flat on your makeup table. Her second was a line of limited-edition Kimoji shaped bottles.
> 
> Kardashian continued the quirky packaging with her third scent. If the naked body of the bottle wasn't enough, the actual box it comes in will be. When the box is untied, all four of the walls come down, like the bottle is actually a piece being unveiled in the museum.
> 
> This woman is nothing if not a great marketer. She has been releasing photos of her clay-covered body throughout the week, before finally sharing the bottle on her social media page. She also announced that she will not be release press boxes for the launch, which is different than in the past. The social media star broke the internet — yet again — when she sent perfumes to her "haters."
> 
> 
> You just never know what Kardashian will do next. But there's a good chance that it will be something that take inspiration for something that came before them. The sisters have a knack of ending up in hot water over launches, and they don't plan on stopping the launches any time soon.



That close up of K’s face and bad wig was too much for me.


----------



## tweegy

Handbag1234 said:


> That close up of K’s face and bad wig was too much for me.


Oh the face is actually mild there. There have been pics with waaaayy more makeup looked caked to high heaven.


----------



## Luv n bags

tweegy said:


> Oh the face is actually mild there. There have been pics with waaaayy more makeup looked caked to high heaven.



Looks like a skullcap made with hair


----------



## VickyB

Ack! The overuse of makeup is once again craptastic!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The cliffs I am reading from his 2 hour interview with Charla make him sound stupid and delusional.


----------



## mkr

BagOuttaHell said:


> The cliffs I am reading from his 2 hour interview with Charla make him sound stupid and delusional.



I just read he’s blaming Taylor Swift for his breakdown. [emoji15]


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> The cliffs I am reading from his 2 hour interview with Charla make him sound stupid and delusional.


He seems to need validation from far too many people...at some point it becomes overwhelming to need to be validated by that many different people with different views and different missions.



mkr said:


> I just read he’s blaming Taylor Swift for his breakdown. [emoji15]


That's not exactly what he said; he felt he stopped getting the airspace he once had before the TS VMA incident. Seems like he thought Pablo should've had a bigger radio reception but no one listens to radio anymore and folks stop paying the stations for plays so I don't even know why he's bothered.


----------



## berrydiva

In case anyone wants to waste a good 2 hours listening to his babble. I could only get through about 4-5 mins.


----------



## Handbag1234

tweegy said:


> Oh the face is actually mild there. There have been pics with waaaayy more makeup looked caked to high heaven.


----------



## Addicted to bags

mkr said:


> I just read he’s blaming Taylor Swift for his breakdown. [emoji15]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Van from TMZ just read, wrote and typed Kanye to his face on TMZ live.


----------



## berrydiva

\http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/01/kanye-west-tmz-live-slavery-*****/

Kanye appeared on the show with *Candace Owens* where they explained "free thought" and how it can make the world a better place ... from a place of love. 

During the conversation Kanye said, "When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice."

*Van* from our newsroom took great offense and fired back. Things got intense and ultimately led to a face-to-face at Van's desk.

There's A LOT more that went down -- and it's all on today on "TMZ Live" 

_"When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice." _


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Van from TMZ just read, wrote and typed Kanye to his face on TMZ live.


Was just coming here to post it....someone just sent it to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He's not coming back from this.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> \http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/01/kanye-west-tmz-live-slavery-*****/
> 
> Kanye appeared on the show with *Candace Owens* where they explained "free thought" and how it can make the world a better place ... from a place of love.
> 
> During the conversation Kanye said, "When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice."
> 
> *Van* from our newsroom took great offense and fired back. Things got intense and ultimately led to a face-to-face at Van's desk.
> 
> There's A LOT more that went down -- and it's all on today on "TMZ Live"
> 
> _"When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice." _


Never In all my day would I expect a staffer from TMZ to be a voice of logic and reason.... what a world we're in now..


----------



## mkr

What does he mean about the 400 years?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

tweegy said:


> Never In all my day would I expect a staffer from TMZ to be a voice of logic and reason.... what a world we're in now..



Van was a HUGE Kanye stan. HUUUUUUUUUGGGEEE. I listened to him wax poetic about him on a podcast. He was emotional about the guy's music. It changed his life. I believe he said it motivated him to lose a great deal of weight.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> What does he mean about the 400 years?


He means slavery of black people in the Americas....the internet memes/the mis-informed say it lasted 400 years since they decided to start count from 1619. Think the Transatlantic Slave Trade started in late 1400s/ early 1500s.

Either way, regardless of the gender or race, past history or present day slavery/genocide (I'm including the Holocaust) was/is never by choice. He's completely lost...I don't see him coming back.


----------



## prettyprincess

mkr said:


> What does he mean about the 400 years?


I interpreted it as meaning that black people allowed themselves to be slaves for 400 years. That they should’ve resisted earlier.


----------



## morgan20

Kanye needs sectioning....fast


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> \http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/01/kanye-west-tmz-live-slavery-*****/
> 
> Kanye appeared on the show with *Candace Owens* where they explained "free thought" and how it can make the world a better place ... from a place of love.
> 
> During the conversation Kanye said, "When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice."
> 
> *Van* from our newsroom took great offense and fired back. Things got intense and ultimately led to a face-to-face at Van's desk.
> 
> There's A LOT more that went down -- and it's all on today on "TMZ Live"
> 
> _"When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice." _







That guy Van said all the right things, kudos to him. Kanye needs someone like Van in his life to bring him back down to earth or at least close to the atmosphere again because it sure looked like Kanye was listening to what he had to say and IMO he kinda looked shocked and disappointed to hear someone disagree with him and shut down what he had to say.


----------



## mkr

He really has lost it.


----------



## tweegy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Van was a HUGE Kanye stan. HUUUUUUUUUGGGEEE. I listened to him wax poetic about him on a podcast. He was emotional about the guy's music. It changed his life. I believe he said it motivated him to lose a great deal of weight.


That explains the emotion behind him setting Kanye straight.. I do remember him when I used to watch TMZ but dont know about him other than that.


----------



## prettyprincess

Wonder if he’ll ever talk about how his in laws are slaves to plastic surgery. Or how they’ve  negatively impacted young women, or how they lie about the surgeries to sell products.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

prettyprincess said:


> Wonder if he’ll ever talk about how his in laws are slaves to plastic surgery. Or how they’ve  negatively impacted young women, or how they lie about the surgeries to sell products.



He can't. Since he got lipo so that he wouldn't be called fat like Rob. He dropped that gem today as well.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> He can't. *Since he got lipo so that he wouldn't be called fat like Rob. He dropped that gem today as well*.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> \http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/01/kanye-west-tmz-live-slavery-*****/
> 
> Kanye appeared on the show with *Candace Owens* where they explained "free thought" and how it can make the world a better place ... from a place of love.
> 
> During the conversation Kanye said, "When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice."
> 
> *Van* from our newsroom took great offense and fired back. Things got intense and ultimately led to a face-to-face at Van's desk.
> 
> There's A LOT more that went down -- and it's all on today on "TMZ Live"
> 
> _"When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice." _



I’m just shocked. This makes me really upset.


----------



## kirsten

He says he only takes his meds once a week. Yes, this is why you're having another breakdown. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## White Orchid

He got lipo????


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> He got lipo????



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] shocked!


----------



## Swanky

Just saw a few clips on E
I found it ironic that he was the one that caused the TS debacle and now places some blame on it.  And going under for lipo after the way he lost his mother. . . wth??
It was sweet hearing that he regrets not traveling w/ his wife to Paris to protect her.
Celebrity isn't for the faint of heart, I'd never ever choose it.  But HE chooses it and has for a long time and not only did he chose it, he sought out the biggest attention ho in the game.


----------



## berrydiva

Forgot to add the video


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> \http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/01/kanye-west-tmz-live-slavery-*****/
> 
> Kanye appeared on the show with *Candace Owens* where they explained "free thought" and how it can make the world a better place ... from a place of love.
> 
> During the conversation Kanye said, "When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice."
> 
> *Van* from our newsroom took great offense and fired back. Things got intense and ultimately led to a face-to-face at Van's desk.
> 
> There's A LOT more that went down -- and it's all on today on "TMZ Live"
> 
> _"When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years?! That sounds like a choice." _


No Kanye. Slavery was not a choice but having cosmetic surgery is. Does he also tell Kim the Armenian genocide was a choice?


----------



## Ceeyahd

His comments are very dismissive, slavery and genocide are currently happening in our world. Some of us have living relatives that experienced the Holocaust, there were no choices. I don't believe he meant to be so altogether dismissive and insensitive, I can't believe he feels/believes what he said. His wife has attended ceremonies regarding the Armenian genocide. I can't/won't try to interpret what he's trying to express and communicate. What he said can't be his truth. I appreciate and applaud that Van @ TMZ expressed his thoughts and feelings so strongly, in the moment.


----------



## mkr

I was watching ET and they said they asked him if he was worried the K’s would use his issues on their show and he didn’t answer.     I know a lot of people hate him right now but I feel bad for him.  He couldn’t be in a less caring family.


----------



## Jayne1

I liked that Kanye stood there and listened to the TMZ guy and didn't try to interrupt.  I think he was really listening, not that it changed his mind, but most people just shout over each other and Kanye didn't.


----------



## mdcx

This is so sad. I assume Kanye has bipolar, and instead of hospitalising him for his own safety, the Kardashians are just letting him breakdown in front of the paparazzi. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ceeyahd

mkr said:


> I was watching ET and they said they asked him if he was worried the K’s would use his issues on their show and he didn’t answer.     I know a lot of people hate him right now but I feel bad for him.  He couldn’t be in a less caring family.



I'm embarrassed for him. I hope there's some dialogue with someone on exactly what he meant by 'choice'. Did he mean all people should have died fighting the atrocities (I know many did) instead of being killed off in camps and being captives and slaves. He obviously has not been put to test of such a choice.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> I appreciate and applaud that Van @ TMZ expressed his thoughts and feelings so strongly, in the moment.


Same here. I'm glad someone told him to his face and on camera that he needs to be responsible with his words; especially when it impacts people directly. Kanye is protected by his money and status....what he's putting out there is really damaging to the people who don't have that same ability to shield themselves. He's creating narratives and talking points that will be used for the opposite of whatever it is that he thinks he's articulating.


----------



## Jayne1

To those who have had lipo -- is it really so painful that you needed pain meds for an extended time?  I gave birth without all that. Yet Kanye became addicted because of some lipo? How can that be?


----------



## Ceeyahd

The only folks who had a 'choice' were perpetrators of all of the atrocities that come to mind.
Kanye's thoughts are ignorant. He should sit down with an elderly Holocaust survivor, who's whole family was killed, and who's childhood memories are filled with... Hell.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> To those who have had lipo -- is it really so painful that you needed pain meds for an extended time?  I gave birth without all that. Yet Kanye became addicted because of some lipo? How can that be?



I don’t think the doctor is going to tell Kanye no if he wants more. 

I have been on Percocet for an extended period on 3 different occasions. I took them for 3 months. I didn’t get addicted but I think some people have more of an addictive personality than others.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> To those who have had lipo -- is it really so painful that you needed pain meds for an extended time?  I gave birth without all that. Yet Kanye became addicted because of some lipo? How can that be?



I have not had lipo, but I've enough surgery experiences, both voluntary and necessary. I have a high threshold for pain, so my use of opioids has been slight. Everyone is different, as to pain and addiction.


----------



## DC-Cutie

For a black man to sit there and say slavery was a choice - I cannot even gather my mind around it. 

I typically don’t give two craps about celebs  aside from these lovely convos here, but I really do pray for his mental health. I have always said that black men are not safe with Kardashians.   He lost his mother and hasn’t been the same since. Being around the most vain and fame hungry people on the earth, isn’t helping him AT ALL.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not really as convinced as I was before that he's all that mental tbh.  I have 3 very close people near me w/ severe, but sometimes functional mental issues that include being manic and bipolar.
I see a VERY deeply narcissistic man that has convinced himself of his hype, he seems to be damn sure he knows everything.  He CHOSE a Kardashian and I don't think they are capable of controlling him.  A reasonable human can be convinced with logic about their behavior.  A narcissist or someone mental can't really. . .  no one going to stop him from doing anything he wants.


Lipo can be reportedly very painful and can cause a good deal of bruising, residual pain and swelling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ceeyahd said:


> The only folks who had a 'choice' were perpetrators of all of the atrocities that come to mind.
> Kanye's thoughts are ignorant. He should sit down with an elderly Holocaust survivor, who's whole family was killed, and who's childhood memories are filled with... Hell.



Kanye needs to sit down with the families of black men and women that are being killed in this country like target practice!   Van from tmz hit the nail on the head, because kanye is so far removed from what’s happening to regular black people, he has no sense of reality facing people that look like him!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hope his kids do not grow up hearing this in their house and internalizing these beliefs


----------



## Swanky

^^Agree, I thought that was an awesome and obvious point Van made


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I don’t think the doctor is going to tell Kanye no if he wants more.
> 
> I have been on Percocet for an extended period on 3 different occasions. I took them for 3 months. I didn’t get addicted but I think some people have more of an addictive personality than others.


I was given percocet after wisdom teeth removal and I took one, made me so loopy i flushed the rest down the toilet


----------



## mdcx

Swanky said:


> I'm not really as convinced as I was before that he's all that mental tbh.  I have 3 very close people near me w/ severe, but sometimes functional mental issues that include being manic and bipolar.
> I see a VERY deeply narcissistic man that has convinced himself of his hype, he seems to be damn sure he knows everything.  He CHOSE a Kardashian and I don't think they are capable of controlling him.  A reasonable human can be convinced with logic about their behavior.  A narcissist or someone mental can't really. . .  no one going to stop him from doing anything he wants.
> 
> 
> Lipo can be reportedly very painful and can cause a good deal of bruising, residual pain and swelling.


To me it looks/sounds like he is in a manic state. In any case, he is not coming off as someone who is in a good place mentally.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I was shocked that he had the ability to listen to Van and than apologize (it was Kanye saying “I’m sorry I hurt you” right? )

 At that point I wouldn’t have imagined him able to hear a other person.  That surprised me.  To me he seems very ill.


----------



## Swanky

My thought too CB

It seems he's "mental" then he's clearly very present. . .


Disclaimer:
I'm not a physician,  my intuition and impression, like most, is based on my experience.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Right, he’s flashing in and out of awareness.  I hope he gets some help.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It sounds to me like (and he made a general admission of it) that he's been prescribed meds but isn't taking them as directed by his doctors which is a recipe for disaster.  It can lead to what I think I'm seeing where he appears lucid one minute then says something completely at odds with previous beliefs.

He needs help and he is not with the right people (see the Kardashians) to help him get it.


----------



## shiny_things

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It sounds to me like (and he made a general admission of it) that he's been prescribed meds but isn't taking them as directed by his doctors which is a recipe for disaster.  It can lead to what I think I'm seeing where he appears lucid one minute then says something completely at odds with previous beliefs.
> 
> He needs help and he is not with the right people (see the Kardashians) to help him get it.



You are correct. Some purposefully abuse bipolar meds like that in order to use the creativity of mania whilst remaining just on the borderline of healthy.

He seems manic to me from professional experience, but I also wouldn' be surprised if he is abusing the meds in the way I mentioned above. 

But mental illness aside, he's still one hell of a narcissistic jackass.


----------



## mkr

Do you think he’s bipolar?  I thought bipolar made you get low or high for long stretches. He seems to be up and down with the flip of a switch.


----------



## serenluv202

He's not going to need meds where he's going.  Now that the Crips in LA have put a hit on him, he better fade into the woodwork fast.  I was all for his free speech until he made that offensive remark about slavery being a choice. If the Crips do take that idiot off the count, I won't even bat an eyelash.  He has offended an entire race of people for no good reason...his own race. His mother must be doing flips in her grave right now.  She was a wonderful woman.


----------



## Swanky

Observing my couple of friends I can say that not taking meds consistently makes them swing hard like him.  Some days they're amazing, energetic, "normal" and then other days they're so down and depressed and so unmotivated they may sleep on and off all day.  It's sad.  No one can force them to do anything though, just support and encourage them to take care of themselves mentally and physically.  And god forbid they drink


----------



## terebina786

I heard his rant this morning and I was actually disgusted.  I had no words.  
I did notice he said he was prescribed drugs to take one a day and he takes them once a week - this may be where all this is coming from.   His very public breakdown is becoming so sad to hear and watch and his "family" are just letting it happen for ratings or whatever reason.  It's just so sad all around.


----------



## berrydiva

It's a bit comical that he truly believes that he's expressing "original thought" when he's just spewing much of the same stuff said by supremacist groups. But he seems to be fixated with needing to be validated by white america so much so that he will gladly disparage his own in the process. Problem is that we live with the ramifications of others thinking there's validity in his words or using it to create a false narrative.

His backtrack statement was terrible.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He has always given himself credit for things that have been done before. It's his genius. So I don't know why he would start doing anything differently now.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> It's a bit comical that he truly believes that he's expressing "original thought" when he's just spewing much of the same stuff said by supremacist groups. But he seems to be fixated with needing to be validated by white america so much so that he will gladly disparage his own in the process. Problem is that we live with the ramifications of others thinking theirs validity in his words or using it to create a false narrative.
> 
> His backtrack statement was terrible.



Backtrack statement?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Backtrack statement?






Then he quoted that fake Harriet Tubman quote that people like to post all the time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New ideas??? 
Where is Kanye’s daddy, auntie, cousin, uncle?  Somebody that gives a damn. 

Maybe he needs Brittany Spears’ father to get him back on track.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> New ideas???
> Where is Kanye’s daddy, auntie, cousin, uncle?  Somebody that gives a damn.
> 
> *Maybe he needs Brittany Spears’ father to get him back on track*.


This though crossed my mind too!


----------



## Ceeyahd

The threat against his life is too much and hopefully not meant to be literally serious.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> I was watching ET and they said they asked him if he was worried the K’s would use his issues on their show and he didn’t answer.     I know a lot of people hate him right now but I feel bad for him.  He couldn’t be in a less caring family.




I .....I watched the interview...I had time *shrugs**... He said that he likes that his wife documents her life. He actually doesn't directly answer alot of the questions directly, but takes long pauses. He never straight up answered whether he likes ***** or thinks ***** is racist...


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> New ideas???
> Where is Kanye’s daddy, auntie, cousin, uncle?  Somebody that gives a damn.
> 
> Maybe he needs Brittany Spears’ father to get him back on track.


What he needs is a Mac Mittens...


----------



## tweegy

Swanky said:


> I'm not really as convinced as I was before that he's all that mental tbh.  I have 3 very close people near me w/ severe, but sometimes functional mental issues that include being manic and bipolar.
> I see a VERY deeply narcissistic man that has convinced himself of his hype, he seems to be damn sure he knows everything.  He CHOSE a Kardashian and I don't think they are capable of controlling him.  A reasonable human can be convinced with logic about their behavior.  A narcissist or someone mental can't really. . .  no one going to stop him from doing anything he wants.
> 
> 
> Lipo can be reportedly very painful and can cause a good deal of bruising, residual pain and swelling.


This!!!

Folks want to blame the Ks but its KANYE ... He loves the hype and attention just like they do. The man seriously believes he is the ultimate... That interview was BUHnanas!!


----------



## berrydiva

Anyone who thinks the Kardashians, Kris in particular, are puppeting anything going on with Kanye, didn't know of Kanye before the Kardashians.


----------



## mkr

So now he says he’s being attacked for having new ideas?

It’s called disagreeing with you jack@ss.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Anyone who thinks the Kardashians, Kris in particular, are puppeting anything going on with Kanye, didn't know of Kanye before the Kardashians.



True. And it’s eerily quiet at the K camp.  Let’s see you pull a rabbit out of this hat Kris.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Anyone who thinks the Kardashians, Kris in particular, are puppeting anything going on with Kanye, didn't know of Kanye before the Kardashians.


Korrect.


----------



## shiny_things

mkr said:


> Do you think he’s bipolar?  I thought bipolar made you get low or high for long stretches. He seems to be up and down with the flip of a switch.


If he's not taking meds properly then yes. Theres also version of Bipolar where its much faster cycling. If he's using alcohol or other drugs to then it makes it worse.


----------



## mkr

I always thought Kanye was the boss at home.  

The K’s just seem to suck the life out of everyone they marry/date/sleep with/cheat on ...okay they suck the life out of all men.


----------



## CobaltBlu

They also suck the life out of each other. They are all a bunch of dead souls. Weirdest bunch....



mkr said:


> I always thought Kanye was the boss at home.
> 
> The K’s just seem to suck the life out of everyone they marry/date/sleep with/cheat on ...okay they suck the life out of all men.


----------



## tweegy

This is the full bit apparently


----------



## bag-mania

Nobody can force him to take his meds. The K's can try to coax and convince him (and they probably are trying) but they can't make him do anything. He needs to start taking his condition seriously and treat it. He knows he has it and he knows what it has done to him in the past. He goes through these cycles of pretending it doesn't exist. 

Kanye probably believes he can overcome mental illness through sheer force of will. He has always been incredibly arrogant. This is the guy who said "my greatest pain in life is that I will never be able to see myself perform live." And he meant it.


----------



## gillianna

Words that can shock will get one in the news and talking about you versus a normal conversation.   Has anything he and the K family done not been scripted to get the most views from the press?   Any news is good news versus no news.  Album release......
Not taking meds easy excuse for damage control of the press is negative.

Kanye always come across as if he is a genius  with many visions to share and others have not figured this out yet....so he will continue on his journey to enlighten them.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Nobody can force him to take his meds. The K's can try to coax and convince him (and they probably are trying) but they can't make him do anything. He needs to start taking his condition seriously and treat it. He knows he has it and he knows what it has done to him in the past. He goes through these cycles of pretending it doesn't exist.
> 
> Kanye probably believes he can overcome mental illness through sheer force of will. He has always been incredibly arrogant. *This is the guy who said "my greatest pain in life is that I will never be able to see myself perform live." And he meant it*.





  i don't know why i am shocked or surprised he would say something like that!!!   and i am sure that they are trying to get him to take his meds but like you said they can't force him.  i don't care what anyone says about "any press is good press" there is no way they are thrilled with his current press!  hence their silence!


----------



## bag-mania

Normally when a celebrity commits such a serious gaffe a team of PR people would be deployed to try to minimize the damage. So far there's no sign of anyone attempting to "fix" the situation from Kanye's camp. Maybe that's because he fired Scooter Braun and he doesn't have anyone else who handles his problems for him. Or, there's still a slight chance this is all an orchestrated publicity stunt to get people talking about him before he releases his new music. Even bad publicity can be good for sales. I could see Kanye saying that he was actually playing everybody and, by the way, here are his new tracks.


----------



## knasarae

tweegy said:


> I .....I watched the interview...I had time *shrugs**... He said that he likes that his wife documents her life. *He actually doesn't directly answer alot of the questions directly, but takes long pauses.* He never straight up answered whether he likes ***** or thinks ***** is racist...


I watched too... it was a slow day, I was bored smh lol. 

To add onto what you said he had moments where he said something really good and it made me hopeful.. but then he'd follow it up with some foolishness that completely cancelled it out.  I also noticed at the end when Charlemagne asked him something like did he trust his "married-into" family: loooooong pause.  Then Charlemagne said he understood and Kanye said "I still gotta go home, man".  Well that pretty much answered the question.  If there was trust he wouldn't have had to think about how he was going to try and answer.



tweegy said:


> This!!!
> 
> Folks want to blame the Ks but its KANYE ... He loves the hype and attention just like they do. The man seriously believes he is the ultimate... That interview was BUHnanas!!



I agree.  It's easy to blame them but they did not do this.  They certainly didn't help him and I could see how his type of personality could only continue to get worse, but they didn't cause this at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we get Judy Smith to fix it, the real Olivia Pope?  Matter of fact, call in all of the gladiators.  Have Huck on hand for heavy duty fixing


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Normally when a celebrity commits such a serious gaffe a team of PR people would be deployed to try to minimize the damage. So far there's no sign of anyone attempting to "fix" the situation from Kanye's camp. Maybe that's because he fired Scooter Braun and he doesn't have anyone else who handles his problems for him. Or, there's still a slight chance this is all an orchestrated publicity stunt to get people talking about him before he releases his new music. Even bad publicity can be good for sales. I could see Kanye saying that he was actually playing everybody and, by the way, here are his new tracks.


I'm not saying it isn't a stunt but Kanye has always been in and out of the social networking space...popping back up when he has a new album. He's still from that age where they used to have to build up momentum to the album release, then promote the hell out of it and then campaign for airtime. He was still talking about the radio in his interview with Charlamange...as much as he wants to think he's future thinking, he's still very much stuck in the past. He's now battling for space in new territory where albums are getting dropped any way the artists choose and I'm starting to think that, for him, the lack of structure is difficult for him to navigate. Hence him thinking TLOP should've had more radio play....if that's what he wants, he has to deliver radio tracks but it's all about streaming now (and, I believe that TLOP had good streaming numbers).

I don't know if I buy the argument bad publicity will be good for sales given the nature of what he said and the level of offense he's delivered (his delegation is severely outraged with him atm. what do you call the opposite of the levels of excitement that folks had for Wakanda? lol) I don't know how he recovers from this and I'm curious to see what his streaming/equivalent album numbers will look like...he has to deliver the best album of hip-hop to make decent numbers imo.  That dude's cancelled to me so he's not seeing a dime or stream from me. Given that trash song with TI, I wouldn't hold out hope that the album is gonna be good.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> I watched too... it was a slow day, I was bored smh lol.
> 
> To add onto what you said he had moments where he said something really good and it made me hopeful.. but then he'd follow it up with some foolishness that completely cancelled it out.  I also noticed at the end when Charlemagne asked him something like did he trust his "married-into" family: loooooong pause.  Then Charlemagne said he understood and Kanye said "I still gotta go home, man".  Well that pretty much answered the question.  If there was trust he wouldn't have had to think about how he was going to try and answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  It's easy to blame them but they did not do this.  They certainly didn't help him and I could see how his type of personality could only continue to get worse, but they didn't cause this at all.


Yep!!

There are bits...he talks in such riddles that you have to piece together what he is saying and SOME.....*SOME* of the things he says he does have a point and I see and understand where he is coming from...*HOWEVER*...I do not agree with the method he chose and the things he says and he is clearly removed from logic and society to the point that he cannot see the implications of what he says and does. I don't think he is coming from a place of malice.. but its still very hurtful...

This "free thought" thing he is pushing is not just cut and dry... people have been hurt and killed for the "free thought" he is pushing.. Some people just want to see harm to others, you cannot deny that and say "free thought"...

But a positive to me is he has people talking....I guess...I dunno It's all a molding blur lol!!


----------



## mkr

The stuff he has said out loud would get an average person killed.  He was wearing Gucci before he ever got famous wasn’t he?  He is out of touch on so many levels.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Yep!!
> 
> There are bits...he talks in such riddles that you have to piece together what he is saying and SOME.....*SOME* of the things he says he does have a point and I see and understand where he is coming from...*HOWEVER*...I do not agree with the method he chose and the things he says and he is clearly removed from logic and society to the point that he cannot see the implications of what he says and does. I don't think he is coming from a place of malice.. but its still very hurtful...
> 
> This "free thought" thing he is pushing is not just cut and dry... people have been hurt and killed for the "free thought" he is pushing.. Some people just want to see harm to others, you cannot deny that and say "free thought"...
> 
> But a positive to me is he has people talking....I guess...I dunno It's all a molding blur lol!!


Very easy to say free thought when it doesn't have implications to your life, the lives of those you care about and those that look like you.  Must be nice.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Very easy to say free thought when it doesn't have implications to your life, the lives of those you care about and those that look like you.  Must be nice.


Thats why I like that Van told him straight..

T.I was on breakfast club and they said that Kanye JUST started watching CNN.. Now I don't follow news  so I'm not on him for that. BUT if you want to put forth points and statements you should at least know what is going on which apparently Kanye doesn't ...

Just BUH-nanas!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Free thought my backside. This man can't even give a clear explanation as to why he is saying what he is saying. Just keeps repeating Free Thought! Free Thought!

Like he kept referring to himself as a genius every chance he got for 15 years. And now his sheep are eating this up as well.

HE IS A FRAUD.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Has he ever been diagnosed or said he has mental illness or has it always been speculation?


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> Has he ever been diagnosed or said he has mental illness or has it always been speculation?



I'm sure he has been. I'm equally sure the diagnosis has never been made public for privacy reasons. If you do a Google search you can readily find articles about when he was hospitalized for a psychiatric emergency in November 2016.


----------



## Irishgal

I think it’s time to call Iyanla Vanzant.


----------



## pixiejenna

If anyone believes that the Ks have actually tried to help yeaz clearly has forgotten about socks.


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> If anyone believes that the Ks have actually tried to help yeaz clearly has forgotten about socks.


Yeeeh I dont really agree with that. They tried with Sox.. but Sox is a tool... But to each their own.


----------



## DC-Cutie

During the interview Char asked if he thinks that his issues will be used as a storyline.  Kanye took the LONGEST pause.  I almost felt like a light went off and ish became real!  Like 'oh snap! I forgot this family has a camera crew around 24 hrs.  They used Lamar's issues as a storyline, Scotts, Robs AND Bruce/Caitlyn".

Come on brotha!  GET OUT!


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> During the interview Char asked if he thinks that his issues will be used as a storyline.  Kanye took the LONGEST pause.  I almost felt like a light went off and ish became real!  Like 'oh snap! I forgot this family has a camera crew around 24 hrs.  They used Lamar's issues as a storyline, Scotts, Robs AND Bruce/Caitlyn".
> 
> Come on brotha!  GET OUT!



Omg your last sentence reminded me of the movie, Get Out, based on a black man falling in love with a white
 woman who is in a very dangerous cult along with her family. That movie gave me the heeby jeebees.


----------



## bag-mania

It'll be interesting to see if Adidas drops Kanye's line of shoes. It's too early to say for sure but I would expect the demand for Yeezys has plummeted. He is going to be marketing poison for a while.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I don’t think adidas will drop Ye even though I’d love to see it happen. Yeezy is way too successful.

If they drop him though...omg...that’s gonna be some MAJOR drama.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> I don’t think adidas will drop Ye even though I’d love to see it happen. Yeezy is way too successful.
> 
> If they drop him though...omg...that’s gonna be some MAJOR drama.


They should...if he were non-black and said that, they would drop him. Fair is fair; egregious is egregious.


----------



## bag-mania

Adidas will probably wait and see just how much outrage there is. Will the story be forgotten in a week or will there be news footage of people burning piles of Yeezys in the street? It will depend on how engaged/indifferent the average shoe buyer is to current events.


----------



## Lounorada

So has his WiFi finally been disconnected or is he still on Twitter talking nonsense?


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg your last sentence reminded me of the movie, Get Out, based on a black man falling in love with a white
> woman who is in a very dangerous cult along with her family. That movie gave me the heeby jeebees.


Pretty sure that’s what she was referencing, lol
Kanye’s life is the personification of that movie, imo.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> Adidas will probably wait and see just how much outrage there is. Will the story be forgotten in a week or will there be news footage of people burning piles of Yeezys in the street? It will depend on how engaged/indifferent the average shoe buyer is to current events.


Adidas is standing by him, for now. https://www.racked.com/2018/5/3/17315532/kanye-west-slavery-comments-*****-yeezy-adidas


----------



## Yoshi1296

redney said:


> Adidas is standing by him, for now. https://www.racked.com/2018/5/3/17315532/kanye-west-slavery-comments-*****-yeezy-adidas



Not surprised. Adidas has no “brand morals.” But then again, not many brands do unfortunately. 

Anyone remember when adidas made the slave shackle sneakers? That was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## bag-mania

Here is how Kris is responding to the uproar about Kanye's statements. I think we can call this the "Bless His Heart defense." 

*Kris Jenner Speaks Out About Kanye West's Recent Behavior: 'He Does Things with Good Intentions'*
Kris Jenner is speaking out about her son-in-law Kanye West‘s recent behavior.

During an appearance on _The_ _Ellen DeGeneres Show_, which airs Friday, host Ellen DeGeneres wasted no time asking the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star and momager about West, 40, who is married to Jenner’s daughter, Kim Kardashian.

“What’s going on and is he okay?” asked DeGeneres, 60, in a preview of the episode. “Those are my questions.”

“You know, Kanye has a lot of love for all of you, all of his fans, and everybody who’s been there to support him forever,” said Jenner, 62.

“And, I know that he will explain himself in his own way,” she continued. “And, I think that anything he does – and I just think this is important to say is – he always does things with really good intentions.”
http://people.com/tv/kris-jenner-kanye-west-recent-behavior/


----------



## bag-princess

Wasn’t Kim on Ellen this week too??


----------



## berrydiva

Not playing a song he's in is a hard one.....what about songs he's produced?

*Detroit radio station boycotting Kanye West music after controversial comments*
BY AVERY ANAPOL - 05/04/18 07:15 AM EDT 328
1,296






© Getty Images
A hip-hop and R&B radio station in Detroit has decided to stop playing Kanye West’s music after the rapper’s controversial remarks about slavery.

On-air DJs BIGG and Shay Shay at Detroit’s 105.1 the Bounce announced Thursday that they would stop playing West’s music, and the rest of the station has followed suit.

“We feel like Kanye has gone too far with his latest statement declaring that ‘slavery was a choice,’” the duo said in a Facebook post. “We are over it. We don’t want to hear Kanye’s music, we don’t want to play Kanye on our show, we don’t want to talk about Kanye anymore.”

“So we are taking a stand and we aren’t playing his music anymore; we just are refusing to give him a platform,” they added.

West sparked major backlash from both fans and critics earlier this week after he said during an interview on “TMZ Live” that slavery “sounds like a choice.”
"When you hear about slavery for 400 years. For 400 years? That sounds like a choice," West said. "Like, you were there for 400 years and it's all of you all? You know, it's like we're mentally in prison. I like the word prison 'cause slavery goes too — too direct to the idea of blacks.”

The slavery comments came shortly after West created another controversy by voicing his support for President ***** in a series of tweets, posted photos of himself wearing a “Make America Great Again” hat and released a song defending his support for the president.

***** thanked West for his support, and a new poll found that ********** support for West grew after the comments.
http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-kno...ycotting-kanye-west-music-after-controversial


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> Wasn’t Kim on Ellen this week too??


Ellen's their new TMZ I guess?


----------



## knasarae

Honestly, I don't see this affecting him much in the long run.  We live in such a microwave society... when the next story comes along people will forget.  Now I am not speaking for everyone, just talking in general.  Those who are saying they are going to boycott his music, @berrydiva brings up a very good point: will they also boycott music he is producing?  Are hip-hop heads gonna boycott Nas's new album??  Will they end up streaming Kanye's new album out of curiosity?  No that's not a purchase, but it will still count. What if there's a "banger" on it?  That seems to help people forget too.  

People were going to boycott Chris Brown and it wasn't too long after that he was suddenly all over the radio again.  R. Kelly is still be played.  Hell Flint, Michigan STILL doesn't have clean water.  The attention span of the general public is ridiculously short.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Here is how Kris is responding to the uproar about Kanye's statements. I think we can call this the "Bless His Heart defense."
> 
> *Kris Jenner Speaks Out About Kanye West's Recent Behavior: 'He Does Things with Good Intentions'*
> Kris Jenner is speaking out about her son-in-law Kanye West‘s recent behavior.
> 
> During an appearance on _The_ _Ellen DeGeneres Show_, which airs Friday, host Ellen DeGeneres wasted no time asking the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star and momager about West, 40, who is married to Jenner’s daughter, Kim Kardashian.
> 
> “What’s going on and is he okay?” asked DeGeneres, 60, in a preview of the episode. “Those are my questions.”
> 
> “You know, Kanye has a lot of love for all of you, all of his fans, and everybody who’s been there to support him forever,” said Jenner, 62.
> 
> “And, I know that he will explain himself in his own way,” she continued. “And, I think that anything he does – and I just think this is important to say is – he always does things with really good intentions.”
> http://people.com/tv/kris-jenner-kanye-west-recent-behavior/


Explain himself?? He wasn't speaking in code sweetie..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No. H


knasarae said:


> Honestly, I don't see this affecting him much in the long run.  We live in such a microwave society... when the next story comes along people will forget.  Now I am not speaking for everyone, just talking in general.  Those who are saying they are going to boycott his music, @berrydiva brings up a very good point: will they also boycott music he is producing?  Are hip-hop heads gonna boycott Nas's new album??  Will they end up streaming Kanye's new album out of curiosity?  No that's not a purchase, but it will still count. What if there's a "banger" on it?  That seems to help people forget too.
> 
> People were going to boycott Chris Brown and it wasn't too long after that he was suddenly all over the radio again.  R. Kelly is still be played.  Hell Flint, Michigan STILL doesn't have clean water.  The attention span of the general public is ridiculously short.



I think they will all flop. Though half of them aren’t big album sellers to begin with. But specifically Nas and Kanye. They were going to have issues regardless of Kanye’s behavior. Streaming will take them down.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always loved Cher, even dressing as the music icon for Halloween.

And with tickets to watch her idol perform in Las Vegas, Kim Kardashian knew exactly what to wear.

The reality star recreated one of Cher's fabulous 1970s outfits, picking out a 1974 costume the singer wore for a production of The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...robe-Pamela-Andersons-plea.html#ixzz5ElJDwepF


----------



## mkr

Cher wore it better.


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> Cher wore it better.



Yep
Cher was an original, had talent and sass.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always loved Cher, even dressing as the music icon for Halloween.
> 
> And with tickets to watch her idol perform in Las Vegas, Kim Kardashian knew exactly what to wear.
> 
> The reality star recreated one of Cher's fabulous 1970s outfits, picking out a 1974 costume the singer wore for a production of The Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...robe-Pamela-Andersons-plea.html#ixzz5ElJDwepF


I guess Kim went rogue when it came to copying Cher's boob and a$$ size.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mkr said:


> Cher wore it better.



Aww, girlfriend was so happy that she finally got to dress herself for a night out.


----------



## Compass Rose

Maybe this is a subtle sign that she is ready to divorce his ass.  You never know with them.  At least, that is what the super market tabloids say.....lol!


----------



## mkr

She may WANT to divorce him but I don’t think she will. A third divorce?  At 37.  He may be poison right now but he’s all she has that raises her social status. 

All he has to do is talk to a doctor, get on his meds and make a sincere apology and the world will love him, more than before.  Everyone would love for him to redeem himself.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> She may WANT to divorce him but I don’t think she will. A third divorce?  At 37.  He may be poison right now but he’s all she has that raises her social status.
> 
> All he has to do is talk to a doctor, get on his meds and make a sincere apology and the world will love him, more than before.  Everyone would love for him to redeem himself.


really?  he's so arrogant to me
but then again his music is not my genre so maybe it different for those who love that kind of music


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Cher wore it better.


Aw, but who kares!! She's actually wearing KOLORS!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this pic actually looks like a throwback to her former self


----------



## berrydiva

She looks cute. Her abs are looking good in that outfit. Looking like throwback Kim.


----------



## mkr

The colors in the outfit give her life and she looks good in the face.


----------



## Bentley1

I think she looks pretty.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> this pic actually looks like a throwback to her former self


Right! She's in color!!! I hope she continues to dress herself...Hopefully this is the end of her damn beige/homeless/tights mess.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Kim Kardashian West* drew inspiration for her new lingerie line from a place just a tad outside of Hollywood ... give or take 5,520 miles.

The company Kim's charged with spearheading her new lingerie line filed docs -- obtained by TMZ -- to trademark *"Kimono Intimates."* The plan is to brand her line with the name and slap it on bustiers, nightgowns, breast shapers, pasties (yeah, pasties), leotards and socks, among other things.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I’ve been keeping up with all the news about Kanye since last year when he had his manic episode on his saint Pablo tour. I think it was a very hard time for him because he was under a lot of pressure both from his management to do this whole high stress multiple shows and also because of his relationship to Kim which not only includes her but also her whole family. I remember seeing in keeping up with the Kardashian when they filmed the episode where Kim reacts to hearing that Kanye has had a mental breakdown and I think her tears were genuine and she also had the traumatic experience from the Paris robbery incident. I think that both him and Kim have gone through so much individually and they have kids which puts another weight on their shoulder because they are trying their best to spend time with them and act like a happy family but I don’t know how long it will take and if it will ever take them to get over the traumatic events in their lives. Kanye is an amazing artist, he’s a legend in the industry and when Wendy Williams teases him on her show that he’s getting fat is not appropriate for the time being because he’s probably on medication and sadly that’s the side affect of medication is that you gain weight. I just hope that he’s going to get the help that he needs whether that’s from Kim or her family or someone else. I’m praying that he will get better and come back stronger then ever and blow everyone away with his new album that he’s currently working on!


----------



## mkr

Bless your heart.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I’ve been keeping up with all the news about Kanye since last year when he had his manic episode on his saint Pablo tour. I think it was a very hard time for him because he was under a lot of pressure both from his management to do this whole high stress multiple shows and also because of his relationship to Kim which not only includes her but also her whole family. I remember seeing in keeping up with the Kardashian when they filmed the episode where Kim reacts to hearing that Kanye has had a mental breakdown and I think her tears were genuine and she also had the traumatic experience from the Paris robbery incident. I think that both him and Kim have gone through so much individually and they have kids which puts another weight on their shoulder because they are trying their best to spend time with them and act like a happy family but I don’t know how long it will take and if it will ever take them to get over the traumatic events in their lives. Kanye is an amazing artist, he’s a legend in the industry and when Wendy Williams teases him on her show that he’s getting fat is not appropriate for the time being because he’s probably on medication and sadly that’s the side affect of medication is that you gain weight. I just hope that he’s going to get the help that he needs whether that’s from Kim or her family or someone else. I’m praying that he will get better and come back stronger then ever and blow everyone away with his new album that he’s currently working on!


Welcome


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Welcome


----------



## Storm702




----------



## Sasha2012

She embarked on a dramatic cleanse to ensure she looked her very best.

And the preparation seemed to have paid off for Kim Kardashian, as she made gold great again in a busty gown at Monday night's Met Gala.

Sewn into a skin-tight Versace dress, embellished with crucifixes, the reality star turned fashion icon walked the red carpet alone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ala-leaves-Kanye-West-home.html#ixzz5ErqpqDbG


----------



## VickyB

There is not a miracle cleanse out there that will EVER get rid of that abomination she calls a behind.


----------



## terebina786

This is the best she’s looked in a while from the front.   That’s side view though...


----------



## VickyB

terebina786 said:


> This is the best she’s looked in a while from the front.   That’s side view though...




Side view is rough.  Can't wait for somebody to post the rearview.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the dress. It’s a shame what she did to her body and face.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Side view is rough.  Can't wait for somebody to post the rearview.




I’m not ready for it!!![emoji30]


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I don’t mind the hair and makeup. I always thought she wore makeup really well..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cutting edge. 2 crosses.


----------



## WishList986

I actually love this look. That tight dress is making my lungs hurt just looking at it, though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks good, best she's looked in a long time


----------



## peppermintpatty

I think she looks amazing!!! But her a$$ makes her always look like she must have lost her mind to have done that! Can't she do anything to downsize that thing. It wrecks every picture of her that isn't straight on.
I can live with what she did to her face, the breast implants too. That a$$- no way. Just makes me cringe and makes me kinda sick to my stomach. It is so gross! I just wan't to scream- fix it!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Again, I think she looks quite pretty. I really like her hair & makeup. 

The side view, lol, is tragic. Waiting for the back shot...


----------



## mdcx

She doesn't look too bad in the side and back views. I'm thinking because the dress just drapes down and doesn't hug her "curves", her booty is not so noticeable.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio


----------



## White Orchid

Not bad, but those nails look hella cheap as do the contacts.  But yeah for Kim, this is a win even though it’s hardly “Heavenly”


----------



## Sasha2012

The red carpet theme might have been Heavenly Bodies but the stars unleashed their sinful sides as soon as the Met Gala 2018 afterparties got under way.

Kim Kardashian, 37, traded her celestial Versace gown for a strappy S&M-style look from the couture house - and inspired by Donatella herself - which offered up maximum sex appeal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-skintight-skirt-Met-Gala.html#ixzz5Eu8C8HaR


----------



## jcnc

https://www.vice.com/amp/en_ca/arti...te-the-kardashians-you-probably-hate-yourself


Hmmm... dont agree with it a100% but its an interesting perspective


----------



## mkr

She looks very nice in the gold except for the back fat


----------



## bagsforme

She looks fantastic.  Her waist is snatched!  Gezz she must wear a waist trainer 24/7.


----------



## berrydiva

Her face looks rough in that black dress like they touched up the makeup too much


----------



## SandyC1981

Not a fan of hers..but I must admit....she looked amazing...


----------



## Irishgal

I have to admit her series of rhinoplasties left her with a very pretty and well sculpted nose. I hope she leaves it alone because there’s a thin line between well done nose and omg what happened nose.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Funny how from the front her butt looks HUGE but from the back and side shots it looked so much smaller.

Overall I liked both Versace outfits.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks good, I gotta admit it.


----------



## Bentley1

Did they photoshop those side shots, there were some where her rear looked massive, these recent ones it looks almost normal (for her) from the side and back.


----------



## berrydiva

jcnc said:


> https://www.vice.com/amp/en_ca/arti...te-the-kardashians-you-probably-hate-yourself
> 
> 
> Hmmm... dont agree with it a100% but its an interesting perspective


I don't know about a person hating themselves if they hate the Kardashians; that feels like a stretch....but there definitely seems to be a great deal of miserables who dislike them - mostly because of how they came to fame. Personally, what I mostly find disgusting about them is the fact that they have trivialized black women to being nothing but a butt, full lips and tragic soul food - when you endure decades upon decades of negativity for natural features only for them to be praised, it's going to be a certain, rightful, deep-rooted reaction out in people. All they've done is steal and appropriate from black women so I don't know if I can agree with this article because part of it's perspective is lacking.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Did they photoshop those side shots, there were some where her rear looked massive, these recent ones it looks almost normal (for her) from the side and back.


I almost feel like it's because she doesn't have on something super tight or those tragic spandex shorts.


----------



## Kidclarke

No bike pants?


----------



## mkr

I think she’s wearing a waist trainer. There are subtle lines going across her lower waist


----------



## labelwhore04

She looked really good at the MET! Is this the first MET gala in a while where she hasn't looked totally ridiculous?


----------



## Antonia

I think this is the first time she's looked this good in a long time.  It's like old school Kim if you ask me.


----------



## glamourous1098

Something seemed "off" about her makeup (just me?) but her dress was both on theme and flattering, which for Kim is a big step in the right direction.


----------



## Bentley1

Where was Kourtney...


----------



## redney

Kanye definitely didn't have a say in her Met looks. She looked a bit like throwback Kim!


----------



## redney

Bentley1 said:


> Where was Kourtney...


Kourt doesn't care. PMK probably didn't make her attend since her other Ka$h Kow$ were there.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Where was Kourtney...


I don't remember seeing her in the past, has she ever gone?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I really like the gold dress! She looks good


----------



## gazoo

Best she's looked in a long time.


----------



## mdcx

glamourous1098 said:


> Something seemed "off" about her makeup (just me?) but her dress was both on theme and flattering, which for Kim is a big step in the right direction.


Maybe her contacts? It looks like she is wearing coloured contacts to make her eyes more a yellow-brown than her regular colour.


----------



## deltalady

She looked nice but I’m sick of seeing her in skin tight outfits. [emoji42]


----------



## Jayne1

Kidclarke said:


> No bike pants?



She hasn't needed bike pants or any compression garments since she healed from the last lipo treatment.  Same with Kanye. He too was wearing compression style long bike pants for a while.  And everyone thought it was fashion.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> I don't remember seeing her in the past, has she ever gone?


You're right I don't recall seeing her at this event in the past. She's just been so much more "active" lately, I figured the lot of them would come and funk up the event together. 
I don't think khloe has ever been either, in the past.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was the launch party for her much-discussed Business Of Fashion magazine cover.

And Kim Kardashian ensured she was centre of attention on Tuesday as she slipped into a neon yellow bustier dress with a racy skirt complete with a thigh split.

But the 37-year-old had a little help making her figure picture perfect in the magnificent yellow gown, revealing a pair of nude Spanx as she sat down at the intimate dinner, attended by her family, at NYC's Peachy's/Chinese Tuxedo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shion-dinner-New-York-City.html#ixzz5Ezp2gU5u


----------



## khriseeee

So did she roll up the left leg of her spanx? Or cut them?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I wonder what he's looking at.


----------



## mkr

Well gee wiz her REAL hair certainly grew fast!  Cuz ya know she doesn't wear wigs...


----------



## mdcx

I'm guessing the Kardashians have an on-call Spanx artist. _"One legged Spanx on the double for Miss Kim!"_


----------



## DC-Cutie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I wonder what he's looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062214


probably her wig


----------



## Leelee786

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always loved Cher, even dressing as the music icon for Halloween.
> 
> And with tickets to watch her idol perform in Las Vegas, Kim Kardashian knew exactly what to wear.
> 
> The reality star recreated one of Cher's fabulous 1970s outfits, picking out a 1974 costume the singer wore for a production of The Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...robe-Pamela-Andersons-plea.html#ixzz5ElJDwepF



While I agree Cher wore it better I think Kim looks really good here (except the shoes smh)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

DC-Cutie said:


> probably her wig


It can not be a wig!!! She said on one of their shows I saw that she didn't wear wigs but preferred her natural hair


----------



## DC-Cutie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It can not be a wig!!! She said on one of their shows I saw that she didn't wear wigs but preferred her natural hair


Issa wig


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> It was the launch party for her much-discussed Business Of Fashion magazine cover.
> 
> And Kim Kardashian ensured she was centre of attention on Tuesday as she slipped into a neon yellow bustier dress with a racy skirt complete with a thigh split.
> 
> But the 37-year-old had a little help making her figure picture perfect in the magnificent yellow gown, revealing a pair of nude Spanx as she sat down at the intimate dinner, attended by her family, at NYC's Peachy's/Chinese Tuxedo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shion-dinner-New-York-City.html#ixzz5Ezp2gU5u


You know when you've starved yourself of something and then straight binge on it when you can.. That's how I feel Kim is at this moment with color! She's exploding with color and I'm here for it! Finally! I will (probably) never complain about how she dressed in the days of color cause she has shown us what true disaster is!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Last year the trend was that everybody wanted to have long hair like Kim and all these beauty magazines were talking about “supplements” and hair products but truth be told the kardashians have a very good hair stylist her name is Jen Atkin (follow her on instagram, I love watching her insta stories!) and she’s very good with extensions and she’s been doing their hair for a long time so trust me, it’s not Kim natural hair however Kim does keep it in good condition because she wears her hair in so many different ways.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

DC-Cutie said:


> Issa wig


I believe you, I'm just shocked at the level of dishonesty on the Kardashian show


----------



## mkr

Someone here has posted Kim’s real hair in the past. It’s not pretty.


----------



## tweegy

It's been posted here for YEARS that Kim's hair is fine.. Supplements or not.. Sooo yahh...


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She embarked on a dramatic cleanse to ensure she looked her very best.
> 
> And the preparation seemed to have paid off for Kim Kardashian, as she made gold great again in a busty gown at Monday night's Met Gala.
> 
> Sewn into a skin-tight Versace dress, embellished with crucifixes, the reality star turned fashion icon walked the red carpet alone.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ala-leaves-Kanye-West-home.html#ixzz5ErqpqDbG


I Love the look! I know she usually goes simple compared to others for Met cause well I guess its safe But she looks nice and in some color! I like the nails, she doesn't usually have long nails but its all a welcomed change from the usual trashbag attire.


----------



## berrydiva

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Last year the trend was that everybody wanted to have long hair like Kim and all these beauty magazines were talking about “supplements” and hair products but truth be told the kardashians have a very good hair stylist her name is Jen Atkin (follow her on instagram, I love watching her insta stories!) and she’s very good with extensions and she’s been doing their hair for a long time so trust me, it’s not Kim natural hair however Kim does keep it in good condition because she wears her hair in so many different ways.


The trend was long hair like Kim's? Lol. Kim hasn't set a trend in a minute. Kim's natural hair is in terrible condition and someone posted awhile back (think @DC-Cutie) that TokyoStylez does her wigs, it's not Jen Atkin.


----------



## berrydiva

Kim looks good in that yellow outfit. I'm glad she's bringing color back to her life.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Kim looks good in that yellow outfit. I'm glad she's bringing color back to her life.



Kanye’s out of town. No one making her model yeezy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, Jen ain't doing wigs.  Kim's natural hair isn't anywhere near as lush and thick as it was when she first came on the scene.  It's very thin, practically see-thru.


----------



## zen1965

I hate that yellow dress. Looks cheap & nasty to me.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lounorada

zen1965 said:


> I hate that yellow dress. Looks cheap & nasty to me.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


Agreed.
Plus, she looks like she's about to pass out due to her lungs being crushed by that crazy tiny corset and the spanx she's also wearing underneath


----------



## Irishgal

Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> Plus, she looks like she's about to pass out due to her lungs being crushed by that crazy tiny corset and the spanx she's also wearing underneath



It makes my stomach hurt. She probably got home and took that dress off in record time and took a deep breath [emoji23]


----------



## Aimee3

Irishgal said:


> It makes my stomach hurt. She probably got home and took that dress off in record time and took a deep breath [emoji23]



I thought I read here the 4 of them were going out to dinner.  I thought how will they swallow anything without it showing...Kim’s  and Kylie’s dresses are so tight!


----------



## mkr

I woulda taken it off on the car ride home.


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> I woulda taken it off on the car ride home.



I’d have taken it off and had a pair of loose sweat pants stored under the car seat [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> It makes my stomach hurt. She probably got home and took that dress off in record time and took a deep breath [emoji23]


I felt out of breath just looking at the pics of her in both the gold and yellow Versace dresses! And then seeing she's also wearing shapewear/spanx underneath...


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> I felt out of breath just looking at the pics of her in both the gold and yellow Versace dresses! And then seeing she's also wearing shapewear/spanx underneath...
> View attachment 4063134


Ok, regarding the Spanx under the yellow dress, she must have cut off the left leg correct or are they now making one legged Spanx????? If not, I'm gonna patent it now!


----------



## bag-princess

Saw this posted on FB about Kim/North.
I’ve never seen anyone suggest such a thing before! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



*She's too busy trying to break the internet. I bet she hasn't notice that North is on the spectrum. I hope she receives help.*


----------



## mkr

What does that mean?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> What does that mean?



They are suggesting North is autistic


----------



## zen1965

Autism?
Preposterous nonsense.


----------



## mkr

North seems very full of life and shows a lot of emotion.  Why would people say this?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> North seems very full of life and shows a lot of emotion.  Why would people say this?



Crazy!!!


----------



## Bentley1

She doesn't show any signs of autism, based on the little that I have seen of her, and I'm in the mental healthcare industry.

Yes, autism is a spectrum disorder, which means it can be anywhere from extremely mild to extremely severe. When you're on the lower end of the spectrum it can be sometimes difficult to know for sure unless they are properly test by a licensed professional. And anyone with a child knows that your pediatrician begins looking for signs of autism starting at 18 mths old. Although, much of it is self reported from the parents, unless the symptoms are profound, so it can be possible for an absentee parent to overlook the more mild symptoms.

I'd be interested to hear what signs she's presented with that has lead to these rumors?


----------



## berrydiva

What's wrong with people?!


----------



## mkr

See now this is why I don’t like social media. People say things they wouldn’t dream of saying to your face.


----------



## Irishgal

bag-princess said:


> They are suggesting North is autistic



That’s horrible. Say what you will about Kim but people need to leave the kids alone.


----------



## mkr

Now if North showed the signs we might talk about it.  Not in a mean way but she is fine. That post was meant to cut to the bone.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm sure I've seen someone comment something similar about their second child. Because he isn't put on display as much was the "logic" behind that keyboard diagnosis. I've hardly ever seen their kids in pics but whether North is or isn't on the autism spectrum is not the public's concern. 

I really wonder at adults on the internets who go after non-adult kids of celebs. Like in this case or like they did with *****'s son Barron. Parents who do have kids on the autism spectrum often have a hard time enough as it is. 

This being on the spectrum is a bit worn out anyway. Not everybody is the same and not every functional human quirk needs a label.


----------



## Irishgal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm sure I've seen someone comment something similar about their second child. Because he isn't put on display as much was the "logic" behind that keyboard diagnosis. I've hardly ever seen their kids in pics but whether North is or isn't on the autism spectrum is not the public's concern.
> 
> I really wonder at adults on the internets who go after non-adult kids of celebs. Like in this case or like they did with *****'s son Barron. Parents who do have kids on the autism spectrum often have a hard time enough as it is.
> 
> This being on the spectrum is a bit worn out anyway. Not everybody is the same and not every functional human quirk needs a label.



Bravo


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Irishgal said:


> Bravo


Thank you


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> See now this is why I don’t like social media. People say things they wouldn’t dream of saying to your face.


All day. My fav are the people who make the comments that they'd punch/smack/etc one of the Kardashian/Jenners if they see them.  I just want to know what's wrong with them because they know they've never been in any sort of altercation in their life. People who have don't speak like that....which is how you know Khloe, with her tough guy speak, is lame too. I would love to see someone walk up to Kim and say the things they do online to her face.


----------



## Swanky

It's SOOO unkind to comment on a child, or anyone with something personal like autism or being on the spectrum.  I wish it wasn't posted here tbh.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kim and Co. give you more than enough material without having to speculate on the kids. Yeesh.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Did you guys see this? Kanye is canceled but I'm happy that she's helping Alice Marie Johnson.


----------



## Irishgal

I can’t even listen to that voice of hers for more than 3 seconds.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Irishgal said:


> I can’t even listen to that voice of hers for more than 3 seconds.



You don't have to! Here is an article talking about it if you prefer reading.

Alice Marie Johnson's story is absolutely disheartening and after studying it for a semester long project one year ago, I am finally glad she is getting some well deserved attention. She deserves to be free now. This can also help the unfairness and bias that is rampant amongst our justice system.
https://www.bustle.com/p/why-kim-ka...nson-a-grandma-serving-life-in-prison-9054633


----------



## Irishgal

Yoshi1296 said:


> You don't have to! Here is an article talking about it if you prefer reading.
> 
> Alice Marie Johnson's story is absolutely disheartening and after studying it for a semester long project one year ago, I am finally glad she is getting some well deserved attention. She deserves to be free now. This can also help the unfairness and bias that is rampant amongst our justice system.
> https://www.bustle.com/p/why-kim-ka...nson-a-grandma-serving-life-in-prison-9054633



Thank you for that- I’m interested in reading more because that article seemed to focus on Kim rather than the history of the case. 

I’ll go find some more information but thanks for pointing me in the direction. I wonder why she wasn’t pardoned by *****.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Irishgal said:


> Thank you for that- I’m interested in reading more because that article seemed to focus on Kim rather than the history of the case.
> 
> I’ll go find some more information but thanks for pointing me in the direction. I wonder why she wasn’t pardoned by *****.



You’re welcome! Everyone is wondering why she wasn’t on the list of pardons during the ***** administration too. But, unsurprisingly, a lot of cases get overlooked. There has been a trend of women of color getting longer sentences for smaller offenses, and then they just get lost in the midst of all of this. It's like they enter a black hole an get no way out unless a person with a platform recognizes their story and helps.

Another interesting story is the one about Cyntoia Brown, and most recently, the story about a Sudanese woman named Noura Hussein.


----------



## Irishgal

Yoshi1296 said:


> You’re welcome! Everyone is wondering why she wasn’t on the list of pardons during the ***** administration too. But, unsurprisingly, a lot of cases get overlooked. There has been a trend of women of color getting longer sentences for smaller offenses, and then they just get lost in the midst of all of this. It's like they enter a black hole an get no way out unless a person with a platform recognizes their story and helps.
> 
> Another interesting story is the one about Cyntoia Brown, and most recently, the story about a Sudanese woman named Noura Hussein.



Yes it’s heartbreaking. 
I recall, long ago, perhaps in the mid 1980’s there was a local woman arrested for having I believe 10 lbs of coke and two guns in the trunk of her Mercedes. This was in my neighborhood, a beach community in Orange County, CA. Her spouse was a surgeon. Everyone made it to be a joke “oh the pretty blond lady needed shopping money”. She got fricking probation!!!! Only because she was white and wealthy. 
Two weeks later a minority female with no priors was arrested with 2 ounces of weed and sentenced to more than a few years. It was so obvious what was going on it still sticks with me now, many years later.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Irishgal said:


> Yes it’s heartbreaking.
> I recall, long ago, perhaps in the mid 1980’s there was a local woman arrested for having I believe 10 lbs of coke and two guns in the trunk of her Mercedes. This was in my neighborhood, a beach community in Orange County, CA. Her spouse was a surgeon. Everyone made it to be a joke “oh the pretty blond lady needed shopping money”. She got fricking probation!!!! Only because she was white and wealthy.
> Two weeks later a minority female with no priors was arrested with 2 ounces of weed and sentenced to more than a few years. It was so obvious what was going on it still sticks with me now, many years later.



Wow that is unbelievable. Unfortunately this is way too common. Hopefully things start to change.


----------



## Lodpah

This woman has done her time. She needs to be released BUT Kim Kardashian? The same KK who bares her VG out there for the world? No. She is not going to be taken seriously.  Justice Groups need to advocate for her release. Kim will turn this in a circus and most likely bring more harm to her case. She jumped onto this band wagon for attention as she got her resources from a documentary which means that there advocacy groups already involved. 
Just no. Kim stay in your lane and continue to show your tired worn out, plastically structured and self absorbed, narcissism traits to the world. Let the big dogs handle this but thank you for bringing a wider audience to this lady's cause.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lodpah said:


> This woman has done her time. She needs to be released BUT Kim Kardashian? The same KK who bares her VG out there for the world? No. She is not going to be taken seriously.  Justice Groups need to advocate for her release. Kim will turn this in a circus and most likely bring more harm to her case. She jumped onto this band wagon for attention as she got her resources from a documentary which means that there advocacy groups already involved.
> Just no. Kim stay in your lane and continue to show your tired worn out, plastically structured and self absorbed, narcissism traits to the world. Let the big dogs handle this but thank you for bringing a wider audience to this lady's cause.



Is she not allowed to voice how she feels and do something about it if she feels this strongly? Granted, she may not be taken seriously, but she can at least try.


----------



## mkr

I'm giving Kim an A for bringing attention to herself  effort.  We all know she's doing this for selfish reasons but she did bring it to the air waves and honestly, I didn't know about this woman and neither did most of us.  She might not be the best spokesperson but we did get the message.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, I'm sure she's not complaining.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lodpah said:


> This woman has done her time. She needs to be released BUT Kim Kardashian? The same KK who bares her VG out there for the world? No. She is not going to be taken seriously.  Justice Groups need to advocate for her release. Kim will turn this in a circus and most likely bring more harm to her case. She jumped onto this band wagon for attention as she got her resources from a documentary which means that there advocacy groups already involved.
> Just no. Kim stay in your lane and continue to show your tired worn out, plastically structured and self absorbed, narcissism traits to the world. Let the big dogs handle this but thank you for bringing a wider audience to this lady's cause.



She actually started working on this issue a while before she came forward. If she wanted the attention for selfish reasons, she would've made it very public from the beginning that she wants to "help" this woman.

Justice groups can advocate all they want but we all know it won't make any difference unless people with a platform ie. Kim K, come forward and voice their opinion and help out on solving the issue.

Cyntoia Brown was JUST granted a clemency case a few days ago, why? Because celebrities like Rihanna, Lebron James, and Kim K came forward and gave her case much needed attention. Before they got involved, there had been several petitions made to persuade the feds to grant her clemency for years, to no avail.

Like it or not but celebrities have the power do good and I don't know if it is for selfish reasons or if they genuinely want to help, but it seems like their help is working so I'm not calling them out for it.

The big dogs ain't doin s**t.


----------



## Bentley1

Saw this on IG. I thought she looked really pretty at the Met Gala, but it's interesting to me to see the less filtered, up close shot of her face/makeup as well.


----------



## berrydiva

Caked up drag queen makeup needs to die....it looks terrible up close.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Caked up drag queen makeup needs to die....it looks terrible up close.


This. Especially contouring... I _hate_ that ish (unless it's done subtly and very well).
Contouring has women walking around looking dirty, like they've never seen water and a washcloth. No one should have non-blended stripes and shadows all over their face!


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Saw this on IG. I thought she looked really pretty at the Met Gala, but it's interesting to me to see the less filtered, up close shot of her face/makeup as well.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


>


 I feel you​


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> This. Especially contouring... I _hate_ that ish (unless it's done subtly and very well).
> Contouring has women walking around looking dirty, like they've never seen water and a washcloth. No one should have non-blended stripes and shadows all over their face!


I saw someone last night with their nose contoured and I just wanted to blend those two stripes on the sides of her nose.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> I feel you​


That picture of her unfiltered is terrifying! 

I'd love to know how long it takes them to remove that amount of makeup at the end of the day


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> This. Especially contouring... I _hate_ that ish (unless it's done subtly and very well).
> Contouring has women *walking around looking dirty, *like they've never seen water and a washcloth. No one should have non-blended stripes and shadows all over their face!




I hate coming in this thread but good lord, did she use the entire bottle?
#ThisIsThriller


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I saw someone last night with their nose contoured and I just wanted to blend those two stripes on the sides of her nose.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Not a single line or wrinkle in the reality shot. She must buy botox and fillers by the gallon.


----------



## Tivo

Vanilla Bean said:


> Not a single line or wrinkle in the reality shot. She must buy botox and fillers by the gallon.


Her face looks like concrete.


----------



## mkr

Vanilla Bean said:


> Not a single line or wrinkle in the reality shot. She must buy botox and fillers by the gallon.



Zoom in. They’re there. Along with some blackheads and enlarged pores.  Kinda gross seeing faces magnified.


----------



## Luv n bags

Anyone have a chisel?


----------



## chowlover2

Even with all that makeup her nose and forehead are so shiny.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Do you guys think that she wears that much make-up in everyday life...or if it's for special events only...hmmm...


----------



## mdcx

The few times I watched KUWTK she seemed to go makeup free a lot at home. I think they all just like that Instagram makeup for whenever photographers will be around.


----------



## zen1965

Her nose seems to be collapsing. Tragic.


----------



## MidAtlantic

Something nice: Her eye makeup is stunning here.  The touch of ink blue in the shadow is gorgeous, I think.


----------



## Compass Rose

Is it safe to say that her face detracts from her makeup job?


----------



## berrydiva

I'm glad people are doing these IG vs Reality posts because this caked on makeup looks terrifying in person. Kim's on the red carpet with cameras and flashes so I can excuse it, the goal isn't for it to look amazing up close anyway....it's like stage makeup. The women who wear this out in public in real life absolutely scare me. lol


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I'm glad people are doing these IG vs Reality posts because this caked on makeup looks terrifying in person. Kim's on the red carpet with cameras and flashes so I can excuse it, the goal isn't for it to look amazing up close anyway....it's like stage makeup. The women who wear this out in public in real life absolutely scare me. lol



I’m glad too. It’s lets people see that no one is perfect.  It really is all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Compass Rose

I know.....if you want to know what reality is, just try to take a picture of something with selfie mode on first.  That is reality.  Lol!!


----------



## Irishgal

Agree this is stage make up. Same as Vegas dancers and entertainers wear- or actors on live stage. To the audience they look great but up close a little scary.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I'm glad people are doing these IG vs Reality posts because this caked on makeup looks terrifying in person. Kim's on the red carpet with cameras and flashes so I can excuse it, the goal isn't for it to look amazing up close anyway....it's like stage makeup. The women who wear this out in public in real life absolutely scare me. lol



Seriously I see women with this amount of makeup and contour at the beach! Like walking around at the shops or by the water. I want to pin them down and wash their face with a nice cool cloth and then say “now doesn’t that feel better”? 
[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Compass Rose said:


> I know.....if you want to know what reality is, just try to take a picture of something with selfie mode on first.  That is reality.  Lol!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

bag-princess said:


> Saw this posted on FB about Kim/North.
> I’ve never seen anyone suggest such a thing before! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> *She's too busy trying to break the internet. I bet she hasn't notice that North is on the spectrum. I hope she receives help.*


I'm wondering what sparked anyone to say this? My kid has autism but you can't see it in pictures at all, he's gorgeous. People tell us all the time. Typically something sparks it. I went and viewed pics of North and I can't say for sure that I don't know she isn't autistic however nothing saying she is either. Movements, gestures typically give it away if people know what to look for. Thats what sparked the Barron rumors, other autism moms saw things in his gestures and Melania's guarding of him. But either way, its a medical diagnosis not anyones business at the end of the day. Poor North being in the public eye like this.
Dancing lessons would seem hard for most autistic kids, which North seems to have had BTW....


----------



## tweegy

Irishgal said:


> Seriously I see women with this amount of makeup and contour at the beach! Like walking around at the shops or by the water. I want to pin them down and wash their face with a nice cool cloth and then say “now doesn’t that feel better”?
> [emoji23][emoji23]


OMG I used to be so grossed out when I used to be in gym...I'd see ladies with full face...YYYUCK!! And folks wonder why their skin acts up...
Even a youtube 'beauty guru' I watched has gone gym with full face...The side eye I gave my monitor...


----------



## Sharont2305

She must buy gallons of make up remover.....daily! Not to mention cloths or cotton wool pads!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

After the Met, she probably needed a few SOS pads.


----------



## berrydiva

Oil cleansers take makeup off fast....there's no need anymore for tons of removal products.

If I put on a full beat face, one make up wipe to get the first layer and then go in with my oil cleanser. Nothing more needed.

But I truly don't know how people do this to their faces every single day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

probably would have been easier for her to just walk through a car wash


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> probably would have been easier for her to just walk through a car wash


" dead "


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> probably would have been easier for her to just walk through a car wash


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> probably would have been easier for her to just walk through a car wash


----------



## mkr

I remember seeing episodes of their show where they’ve been in bed in full makeup.  It was kinda nasty. Maybe they were just pretending to be in bed for some reason  I’d hope so anyway.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Doesn't she have psoriasis, poor woman? I don't know if she has it on her face but I'm sure she must try and take care of her skin and let it breathe, i e go make-up free, when not "in costume".


----------



## kkfiregirl

I don’t think people usually have psoriasis on their face. She probably goes makeup free at home.


----------



## pukasonqo

kkfiregirl said:


> I don’t think people usually have psoriasis on their face. She probably goes makeup free at home.



actually you can have psoriasis anywhere in your body

psoriasis is an auto immune skin disease so yup, face, scalp anywhere is fair game

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/psoriasis/symptoms-causes/syc-20355840


----------



## chowlover2

Cyndi Lauper had psoriasis over most of her body ( face included ) til she tried that med she promotes. It cleared it up for her. She was on our local news broadcast tonight promoting the med and her new fur with Rod Stewart.


----------



## Prufrock613

mkr said:


> I remember seeing episodes of their show where they’ve been in bed in full makeup.  It was kinda nasty. Maybe they were just pretending to be in bed for some reason  I’d hope so anyway.


Yes- and with all white bedding!  My inner OCD cries out when I even imagine it.


----------



## mdcx

I saw someone at the mall just now with full Kardashian style Instagram makeup. It is so jarring in real life.


----------



## Wamgurl

DC-Cutie said:


> probably would have been easier for her to just walk through a car wash



[emoji6] Heehee


----------



## whimsic

HD cameras make anyone look scary


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> probably would have been easier for her to just walk through a car wash



Lmao!!


----------



## terebina786

When I go all out glam (ie Full Beat Face), It's honestly not hard to take it off.  Makeup wipe to remove then I wash my face.  Skin care after the fact is key.


----------



## kkfiregirl

pukasonqo said:


> actually you can have psoriasis anywhere in your body
> 
> psoriasis is an auto immune skin disease so yup, face, scalp anywhere is fair game
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/psoriasis/symptoms-causes/syc-20355840



Thanks for the correction - I’ve never seen psoriasis on someone’s face, but maybe people have tricks to cover it up!


----------



## Kidclarke

Thanks to this thread I bought some oil cleanser.


----------



## deltalady

The latest picture she posted of North and Saint, while cute and innocent, I feel some things should just be left in the private family photo album. Not everything needs to posted online.


----------



## Prufrock613

deltalady said:


> The latest picture she posted of North and Saint, while cute and innocent, I feel some things should just be left in the private family photo album. *Not everything needs to posted online.*


I don’t think the K’s have an iota of comprehension when it comes to that sentence.


----------



## mkr

That is Kardashian blasphemy.


----------



## tweegy

*Oh! someone dropped Kimmy's Thread to the second page so I picked it up cause I know how much you guys loooooooove her.





*

*http://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian-joins-kanye-west-wyoming/*

*Kim Kardashian Joins Kanye West in Wyoming, Is 'Happy' He's 'Focused on His Music,' Source Says*


0:01
/
1:07
Loaded: 0%


Progress: 0%



×
YOU MIGHT LIKE
JESSE TYLER FERGUSON SAYS THERE WAS 'NO TENSION' BETWEEN KANYE WEST & JOHN LEGEND AT CHRISSY TEIGEN'S BABY SHOWER
AURELIE CORINTHIOS 
May 21, 2018 04:42 PM
Kim Kardashian West has escaped the Los Angeles spotlight.

The _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star is currently in Jackson Hole, Wyoming, where her husband Kanye West has been stationed for almost three weeks as he works to finish his upcoming albums.

Kardashian West, 37, has been sharing photos and videos of the picturesque scenery on social media since Sunday. The trip comes just 10 days after her most recent visit to Jackson Hole, and a source tells PEOPLE the mother of three will continue to travel back and forth to spend time with West, 40.

“Kanye will be in Jackson Hole for several more weeks,” says the insider. “Kim will travel back and forth to see him. She’s happy he’s focused on his music instead of going on social media rants.”

“Kanye seems great,” the source adds. “He loves Jackson Hole. He thinks it’s the perfect place to create his music.”





Kim Kardashian/Instagram




Kim Kardashian/Instagram
Since arriving in Jackson Hole earlier this month, West has remained mostly under the radar — which stands in stark contrast to his behavior in April, when the artist dominated the news cycle with Twitter sprees, explosive interviews and a controversial alliance with President Donald *****. He also revealed that he suffered from an opioid addiction after becoming dependent on the pain medications following a liposuction procedure in 2016.

RELATED VIDEO: Kim Kardashian Attends the 2018 Met Gala Without Kanye West Wearing Sexy Gold Versace Dress




YOU MIGHT LIKE

SHAWN MENDES CALLS HAILEY BALDWIN A ‘FRIEND’: ‘WE WERE NOT MAKING OUR BIG DEBUT’ AT THE MET GALA
JESSE TYLER FERGUSON SAYS THERE WAS 'NO TENSION' BETWEEN KANYE WEST & JOHN LEGEND AT CHRISSY TEIGEN'S BABY SHOWER
Sources have told PEOPLE that Kardashian West does her best to support her husband when he stirs up controversy — even though it can be challenging.

“Does Kim agree with everything Kanye does and says? No, absolutely not,” one source said. “But does she stand by him? Always. They always have each other’s backs and will always go to bat for one another.”

Another source told PEOPLE that the reality star is especially supportive of West because they have a family together. (They share daughters North, 4½, Chicago, 4 months, and son Saint, 2.)

“She’s very forgiving towards him, especially since he is the father of her children,” the source said. “He’s been through low points before and she knows people make mistakes.”

Appearing on _Live with Kelly and Ryan _recently, Kardashian West quipped that West’s outbursts caused her to age a few years.

RELATED: Kim Kardashian Tweets to Kanye West ‘Wish You Were Here’ During Met Gala

“He’s doing really good,” she said. “He’s in Wyoming recording, he has a couple of albums coming out so he’s just focused on that.”

“I will say,” she added with a laugh, “he gave me my first grey hair this week, and I am blaming that on him.”


----------



## bag-princess

HOUSTON FAMILY RIPS KANYE FOR USING WHITNEY HOUSTON BATHROOM PIC FOR ALBUM COVER


One member of Whitney Houston's family is speaking out after Kanye West used a controversial photo of the late singer's bathroom for Pusha T's new album, "Daytona."

Houston was found dead at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in 2012. Prescription drugs were found near her body, and bottles of alcohol were found in an adjacent room at the Beverly Hilton Hotel. She was 48.

Damon Elliott, the son of Houston's cousin Dionne Warwick , said he found out about the album cover after his daughter called him "frantic."

"She sent me this picture from the album cover and I immediately got sick to my stomach because it took me right back to six years ago," the music producer told People magazine. “To do something for a publicity stunt to sell records, it’s absolutely disgusting. It hurt my family and my daughter. It’s petty. It’s tacky.”

Elliott, who told the magazine that he's worked with West on a song for R&B singer Keyshia Cole, said he was in "shock because I’m in the music business."

“I’ve watched the train wreck happening," he added, referring to West's recent headlines, "but I didn’t think he’d go this far in invading someone’s family privacy.”

Pusha T, 41, told syndicated radio personality Angie Martinez that West, who produced the album, paid $85,000 to use a 2006 photo of Houston's bathroom, filled with what appears to be drug paraphernalia. The photo was secretly taken by a family member and originally published by the National Enquirer.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Drake started the party last night. Donda’s House continued it. Then Rhymefest. Who’s next?


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> HOUSTON FAMILY RIPS KANYE FOR USING WHITNEY HOUSTON BATHROOM PIC FOR ALBUM COVER
> 
> 
> One member of Whitney Houston's family is speaking out after Kanye West used a controversial photo of the late singer's bathroom for Pusha T's new album, "Daytona."
> 
> Houston was found dead at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in 2012. Prescription drugs were found near her body, and bottles of alcohol were found in an adjacent room at the Beverly Hilton Hotel. She was 48.
> 
> Damon Elliott, the son of Houston's cousin Dionne Warwick , said he found out about the album cover after his daughter called him "frantic."
> 
> "She sent me this picture from the album cover and I immediately got sick to my stomach because it took me right back to six years ago," the music producer told People magazine. “To do something for a publicity stunt to sell records, it’s absolutely disgusting. It hurt my family and my daughter. It’s petty. It’s tacky.”
> 
> Elliott, who told the magazine that he's worked with West on a song for R&B singer Keyshia Cole, said he was in "shock because I’m in the music business."
> 
> “I’ve watched the train wreck happening," he added, referring to West's recent headlines, "but I didn’t think he’d go this far in invading someone’s family privacy.”
> 
> Pusha T, 41, told syndicated radio personality Angie Martinez that West, who produced the album, paid $85,000 to use a 2006 photo of Houston's bathroom, filled with what appears to be drug paraphernalia. The photo was secretly taken by a family member and originally published by the National Enquirer.


SHAME on the family member for taking the picture, for selling the picture and Kanye for buying it and then using it.  This shows his lack of class, sensitivity and empathy .. and heck, it goes for Kim too.


----------



## mkr

Wait his mother died tragically. He knows exactly what that feels like.  

Money can’t buy class.


----------



## chowlover2

This man needs psychiatric help ASAP!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Oil cleansers take makeup off fast....there's no need anymore for tons of removal products.
> 
> If I put on a full beat face, one make up wipe to get the first layer and then go in with my oil cleanser. Nothing more needed.
> 
> But I truly don't know how people do this to their faces every single day.



Do you mind recommending an oil cleanser?


----------



## bag-mania

chowlover2 said:


> This man needs psychiatric help ASAP!



Psychiatric help won’t stop him from being an @sshole. That’s what this insensitive decision of his is about.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her response to Rhyme solidified his claim.


----------



## deltalady

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her response to Rhyme solidified his claim.



Ugh. She missed the whole point. She doesn’t give one damn about the Chicago community.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks like Donda's House dropped them.


----------



## mkr

Why is Kim always defending Kanye?  Doesn’t he have the balls to handle it himself?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Why is Kim always defending Kanye?  Doesn’t he have the balls to handle it himself?



It’s better he doesn’t try defending himself. Kanye’s media instincts suck. Since he firmly believes he’s always right about everything, he inevitably puts his foot in his mouth.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Do you mind recommending an oil cleanser?


I love AmorePacific's cleansing oil...I try others but always come back to this one.  It's pricey but I feel like it's one of the few that doesn't leave a residue feeling.  Coconut oil works just as well too.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Why is Kim always defending Kanye?  Doesn’t he have the balls to handle it himself?


She's a dummy.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I love AmorePacific's cleansing oil...I try others but always come back to this one.  It's pricey but I feel like it's one of the few that doesn't leave a residue feeling.  Coconut oil works just as well too.



How is it around the eyes?  I tried coconut oil and my eyes watered after. I wasn’t particularly careful because my daughter said it’s fine if and won’t bother the eyes. Nitwit.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> How is it around the eyes?  I tried coconut oil and my eyes watered after. I wasn’t particularly careful because my daughter said it’s fine if and won’t bother the eyes. Nitwit.


Lol. The AmorePacific cleanser doesn't irritate my eyes....I usually rub it in my lashline when I wear liner or want to get heavy mascara off. I try not to use a makeup wipe on my eye to avoid tugging my eyes. It's gentle but effective and moisturizing. I swear by it buttttt coconut oil doesn't irritate my eyes either so you may want to try a sample from sephora to see if it irritate your eyes.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her response to Rhyme solidified his claim.


Her response to Rhymefest was unhinged. I'm guessing she decided that her attempt to drag him would be effective since Rhyme isn't a household name to those who mainly listen to maintenance hip hop.  She selectively decided not to defend Kanye against that Drake dragging.

Her and Crissy being dragged around like rag doll is pure comedy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> How is it around the eyes?  I tried coconut oil and my eyes watered after. I wasn’t particularly careful because my daughter said it’s fine if and won’t bother the eyes. Nitwit.


I swear by DHC cleanser, it's the original.  my holy grail.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's getting worse and I love it. Time's up Kanye! 

As Mo'nique once said.  When you do clownery, the clown comes back to bite.

As for Kim,


----------



## berrydiva

Kim is pathetic. I'm still waiting for her "clapback" to Drake. She inserted herself in a place where she had no business and has only made Kanye look bad in the process. And, who made her any authority on hip-hop beats or to judge Rhymefest's importance in the genre. She misjudged her position and importance in a conversation that had nothing to do with her.

Everyone's getting exposed and it's all comedy.


----------



## mkr

I wonder if Kanye tells her to do this kind of BS.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I wonder if Kanye tells her to do this kind of BS.


If he wasn't the one tweeting from her account initially then he definitely puts the battery in her back. But her reads or drags or whatever it is she thinks she's doing is so weak. She really believes people hold her in the same regard as kanye holds her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What did she say about Drake or vice versa?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She didn’t say anything regarding Drake. That wouldn’t end well. I don’t think Drake would respond. But his stans will. 

The main issue is Kanye. So I wouldn’t be surprised if Kim took the hit for him. He doesn’t give a damn about his mother’s legacy. Let’s not lose focus on that. Maybe he is still angry about how she died. 

Pusha is another that should have kept his mouth shut and ate his food.  No one needed to know 85k was paid for that photo.

 I hope the NI donates the money to make them look even worse.


----------



## gazoo

She's become more interesting, for all the wrong reasons. I'm surprised by all this messiness as I never thought she could string more than 2 sentences together about, like, contouring.


----------



## terebina786

What is this Drake thing? I saw something on IG but I didn't get it???


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> What is this Drake thing? I saw something on IG but I didn't get it???



I don’t know but Drake wrote a song about it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

terebina786 said:


> What is this Drake thing? I saw something on IG but I didn't get it???



Pusha dissed Drake on his new album that came out Friday. Brought up the ghost writing. Pusha is signed to Kanye. Kanye produced the album.

So Friday evening Drake released a response that called him a hypocrite because Drake has ghost written for Kanye as well. Also mentioned that Push is using him for publicity. So he invoiced Kanye’s label for 100,000 in part for reviving Push’s  career. The real shot toward Kanye In the track that the mainstream isn’t reporting is this line:

*“I could never have a Virgil in my circle and hold him back 'cause he makes me nervous
I wanna see my brothers flourish to their higher purpose*”

Explanation per Rap Genius:

Virgil Abloh is a fashion designer and, as of 2018, head menswear designer at Louis Vuitton. He is most known for his streetwear brand Off White and was previously head of Kanye’s creative brand DONDA. He’s assisted Kanye with everything from album covers (as early _808s & Heartbreak_) to stage design for tours like _Yeezus_.

This lyric is a reference to Kanye’s interviews with Axel Vervoordt and Charlamagne Tha Godwhere Kanye said that Virgil becoming the director of Louis Vuitton made him feel a little nervous and seemed envious of his friends’ success, specifically Virgil. Kanye previously had a deal with Nike, but had a falling out with the footwear company and signed with Adidas. In 2017, Virgil Abloh collaborated with the fashion juggernaut.

****

Drake scalped Kanye to the white meat on this line.  So Far no response from Kimye.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Similar recap as above  and an update, also involving Donda’s House:

*Kim Kardashian's Facing Backlash Over Her Comments About A Charity Kanye Was Once Responsible For*

https://www.buzzfeed.com/michellere...t-dondas-house?utm_term=.hvgnYLwl7#.aoqm7onwO


----------



## CeeJay

There is NO WAY that Kim wrote those tweets, she's not smart enough to write anything beyond a few words ..


----------



## mkr

Kanye put Kim’s phone down.


----------



## berrydiva

Drake invoicing them has to be the best petty I have seen in my life.

Kim's fake tough like Khloe....these people aren't from Calabasas and will give her a proper dragging.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Drake invoicing them has to be the best petty I have seen in my life.
> 
> Kim's fake tough like Khloe....these people aren't from Calabasas and will give her a proper dragging.



And I’m here for it. 

On another note, I live in the middle of nowhere so never hear Pusha T, etc on the radio but I do hear Drake and my kids like him.   Isn’t Drake one of the biggest hip hop artists out there?  Does dissing Drake help lesser knowns sell more music or what?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Waits for her to drop a nude pic in 5....4...3...2....


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> And I’m here for it.
> 
> On another note, I live in the middle of nowhere so never hear Pusha T, etc on the radio but I do hear Drake and my kids like him.   Isn’t Drake one of the biggest hip hop artists out there?  Does dissing Drake help lesser knowns sell more music or what?


Pusha as been around longer than Drake. He isn't a radio artist so it's not really a matter of where you live and more of he isn't a "hip-pop" artist. Pusha wrote a lot for Kanye and is responsible for the lyrics on some of his best tracks. There would be no Kanye without Rhymefest.

Pusha doesn't care about sales so dissing Drake was just about that...a diss; mainly because Pusha is still a hip-hopper. I do get tickled when Drake decides to be an actual rapper instead of that wack garbage he usually makes but that's what the suburban kids wanna hear and it sells.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Waits for her to drop a nude pic in 5....4...3...2....


It's her go to....she will get roasted hard if she does.


----------



## Lounorada

Kim proved yet again with her interference in the Dondas House / Pusha / Drake / Rhymefest drama that she is one of the biggest fools that has ever existed in the history of mankind. Her tweets both made me laugh at her and cringe at the same time.
There are not enough synonyms in the dictionary to describe how big of a fool Kim is. Not just Kim, her siblings and mother also- a family of fools.

I am waiting for the day that Kim (or Khloe) run their mouths at the wrong person, someone who will snap back and drag their a$$es for all of us sit, watch and enjoy.


----------



## mkr

Why isn’t she sticking up for Kanye after Drake dissed him?  Hmmm


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Why isn’t she sticking up for Kanye after Drake dissed him?  Hmmm


Im guessing because Drake told no lies and she doesn't want Drake's fanbase to come for her.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

mkr said:


> Why isn’t she sticking up for Kanye after Drake dissed him? Hmmm



Because she can’t do her “and who are you” response to him.


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> .. I do get tickled when Drake decides to be an actual rapper instead of that wack garbage he usually makes but that's what the suburban kids wanna hear and it sells.


Is Drake a good rapper, berry?  I mean, does he have skills or whatever is a good measure of rap? (so clearly not versed in the genre, lol). I really only know his mainstream songs played on the top 40 station here in TinyTown.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> Is Drake a good rapper, berry?  I mean, does he have skills or whatever is a good measure of rap? (so clearly not versed in the genre, lol). I really only know his mainstream songs played on the top 40 station here in TinyTown.


In my opinion, he's just an okay rapper but I may not be fair in who I'm comparing him to...I do think he's actually the worst thing that's ever happened to hip hop as a genre. He became huge because his sing-song lyrics were easy to take in for the mainstream and he ushered in all of this singing-rapping that is so popular. Drake couldn't stand next to Rakim who is probably one of the best lyricists so I don't know if I'd ever say he's good.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Drake invoicing them has to be the best petty I have seen in my life.
> 
> Kim's fake tough like Khloe....these people aren't from Calabasas and will give her a proper dragging.



I cracked up when I read that!sounds like some mess Rihanna would do [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> I am waiting for the day that Kim (or Khloe) run their mouths at the wrong person, *someone who will snap back and drag their a$$es for all of us sit, watch and enjoy*.



I'll be getting the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ready for that!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

**disclaimer to the mods, please don't delete.  It's not political**

So Kimmy is coming to DC to talk prison reform....  chile... please!  Coming to also ask for a pardon for a low level drug offender.   Where was she when Meek was locked up?  Where has she been all these years people getting outrageous sentences for low level offences??  
Please stay home, take selfies and look after the nanny looking after the kids.


----------



## mkr

Why can’t she just get *****-ye to handle it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Why can’t she just get *****-ye to handle it?


He may be drugged up... in a basement... in a sunken place


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye and Kim seem to be quiet these past 2 days.


----------



## mkr

I think that Drake invoice shut them up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I think that Drake invoice shut them up.


this whole Drake/Pusha T mess got me on the edge of my seat!!  Lordt!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I think that Drake invoice shut them up.


The invoice was to Kanye/Pusha which apparently unleashed a lyrical beating to Drake. Think twitter effectively told Kim not to stick her nose where it doesn't belong.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> this whole Drake/Pusha T mess got me on the edge of my seat!!  Lordt!


I'm always here for a good hip-hop battle but Pusha is no Meek so whatever Drake does next will be interesting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> The invoice was to Kanye/Pusha which apparently unleashed a lyrical beating to Drake. Think twitter effectively told Kim not to stick her nose where it doesn't belong.


Kim is about to get the read of her life by sticking her nose where it doesn't belong.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Why can’t she just get *****-ye to handle it?



Girl can you just imagine their conversation!!! 
She is going to say “like” a 1000 times and not to be outdone he will say “big” 1001 times! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Hey it’s the least he can do for his dragon brother. 

Actually, I wonder why Kanye didn’t just call him up.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I hope Kim's talk with ***** worked. Alice Marie Johnson and many others like her deserve to be free now.


----------



## MY2CENT

It's like some people never grew up once they left high school


----------



## meluvs2shop

So is it Pusha/Kanye 1 and Drake 0 even though Drake submitted an invoice? Who did he send an invoice to? How do we know? 

I get my news from PF so I may be really behind here.


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> So is it Pusha/Kanye 1 and Drake 0 even though Drake submitted an invoice? Who did he send an invoice to? How do we know?
> 
> I get my news from PF so I may be really behind here.


It's Pusha 2, Drake 1.5 (he gets a half a point because of the invoice), Kanye -1.5 (he takes a half a point because his wife caused his mom's name to be removed from her charity), Kim -infinity. 

Drake posted the invoice on IG.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> **disclaimer to the mods, please don't delete.  It's not political**
> 
> So Kimmy is coming to DC to talk prison reform....  chile... please!  Coming to also ask for a pardon for a low level drug offender.   Where was she when Meek was locked up?  Where has she been all these years people getting outrageous sentences for low level offences??
> Please stay home, take selfies and look after the nanny looking after the kids.



Maybe she read about this case, and wanted to do something about it? Simple as that. She is not responsible for all other offenders/offenses out there. At least she is trying to do something. I dislike this whataboutism that comes up each time someone makes a political statement or makes an effort to do something they feel strongly about, 'Oh well what about thaaaat one, and thiiiiis one and and and!!!'

My point is, at least she is doing something about something she feels strongly about. But because it's Kim, it's not perceived as genuine. The New York Post had a disgusting headline about it, as though being a reality star somewhat makes you only good enough to be a sex object and not be aware of anything else. I say props to her for making an effort to go meet the president and actually try and do something about it, especially when he said some disgusting things about her. She's trying to do good.  It isn't fair to dismiss that on account of her past actions. When she could have been staying home and taking selfies.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe she read about this case, and wanted to do something about it? Simple as that. She is not responsible for all other offenders/offenses out there. At least she is trying to do something. I dislike this whataboutism that comes up each time someone makes a political statement or makes an effort to do something they feel strongly about, 'Oh well what about thaaaat one, and thiiiiis one and and and!!!'
> 
> My point is, at least she is doing something about something she feels strongly about. But because it's Kim, it's not perceived as genuine. The New York Post had a disgusting headline about it, as though being a reality star somewhat makes you only good enough to be a sex object and not be aware of anything else. I say props to her for making an effort to go meet the president and actually try and do something about it, especially when he said some disgusting things about her. She's trying to do good.  It isn't fair to dismiss that on account of her past actions. When she could have been staying home and taking selfies.


I agree, however Kim hasn't accomplished anything other than being a sex object and you know she is taking selfies all.day.long. at the Whitehouse.

I do see your point though and every little bit helps.  If I was this woman in prison I would be grateful for Kim's help.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene leaks voice ‘I said what I said’



Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe she read about this case, and wanted to do something about it? Simple as that. She is not responsible for all other offenders/offenses out there. At least she is trying to do something. I dislike this whataboutism that comes up each time someone makes a political statement or makes an effort to do something they feel strongly about, 'Oh well what about thaaaat one, and thiiiiis one and and and!!!'
> 
> My point is, at least she is doing something about something she feels strongly about. But because it's Kim, it's not perceived as genuine. The New York Post had a disgusting headline about it, as though being a reality star somewhat makes you only good enough to be a sex object and not be aware of anything else. I say props to her for making an effort to go meet the president and actually try and do something about it, especially when he said some disgusting things about her. She's trying to do good.  It isn't fair to dismiss that on account of her past actions. When she could have been staying home and taking selfies.


----------



## Brandless

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe she read about this case, and wanted to do something about it? Simple as that. She is not responsible for all other offenders/offenses out there. At least she is trying to do something. I dislike this whataboutism that comes up each time someone makes a political statement or makes an effort to do something they feel strongly about, 'Oh well what about thaaaat one, and thiiiiis one and and and!!!'
> 
> My point is, at least she is doing something about something she feels strongly about. But because it's Kim, it's not perceived as genuine. The New York Post had a disgusting headline about it, as though being a reality star somewhat makes you only good enough to be a sex object and not be aware of anything else. I say props to her for making an effort to go meet the president and actually try and do something about it, especially when he said some disgusting things about her. She's trying to do good.  It isn't fair to dismiss that on account of her past actions. When she could have been staying home and taking selfies.



You make a valid point. The same thought crossed my mind but at the same time, it’s hard for me to take her seriously. At the back of my mind I am doubting her motivations and I tend to think it’s part of a publicity stunt. Now if she will just stop posting nude and disgusting pics of herself and be consistent about it, then maybe I will take her seriously. Or if something comes out of the cause and Alice Marie Johnson is  pardoned and released and Kim helps with her reentry into the outside world by contributing financially, maybe I’ll take her seriously.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Brandless said:


> You make a valid point. The same thought crossed my mind but at the same time, it’s hard for me to take her seriously. At the back of my mind I am doubting her motivations and I tend to think it’s part of a publicity stunt. Now if she will just stop posting nude and disgusting pics of herself and be consistent about it, then maybe I will take her seriously. Or if something comes out of the cause and Alice Marie Johnson is pardoned and released and Kim helps with her reentry into the outside world by contributing financially, maybe I’ll take her seriously.



Agreed. This just seems like a ‘flavor of the week’ or a ‘very special episode’ tactic. Perhaps KUWTK has rotted my brain more than I thought but this just seems like a storyline, just like when they went to Planned Parenthood, went to Skid Row, etc. Alice Marie Johnson is just an easy “target.” Per earlier posts, she doesn’t have a criminal record and allegedly committed a low level offense. Seems like an easy storyline, with minimal risk for Kim to commit to for a short period of time.

Now, I want to see how or what Kim will do AFTER a decision is made for Alice Marie Johnson. Will she continue with her prison reform awareness or will she move on to the next easy storyline?


----------



## bag-princess

CherryCokeCoach said:


> Agreed. This just seems like a ‘flavor of the week’ or a ‘very special episode’ tactic. Perhaps KUWTK has rotted my brain more than I thought but this just seems like a storyline, just like when they went to Planned Parenthood, went to Skid Row, etc. Alice Marie Johnson is just an easy “target.” Per earlier posts, she doesn’t have a criminal record and allegedly committed a low level offense. Seems like an easy storyline, with minimal risk for Kim to commit to for a short period of time.
> 
> Now, I want to see how or what Kim will do AFTER a decision is made for Alice Marie Johnson. Will she continue with her prison reform awareness or will she move on to the next easy storyline?





Exactly- we have seen her champion these causes before and then nothing!!! This is just the latest one for her!  I seriously doubt she “heard” anything about it - someone else did and thought it would work for her because it is something that Kim wouldn’t have to use too many brain cells for!


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> It's Pusha 2, Drake 1.5 (he gets a half a point because of the invoice), Kanye -1.5 (he takes a half a point because his wife caused his mom's name to be removed from her charity), Kim -infinity.
> 
> Drake posted the invoice on IG.




Pusha's career didn't need reviving.  He was getting radio play with Clipse/Neptunes in what...2003..and slowly building a solid foundation for clever lyrics and production while being a solo act.  I guess Drake was banking on his fans having no clue who Pusha was (which makes sense given Drake's so mainstream he's played as background music at Applebees).  So I'm not even giving a half point for that!  Maybe a quarter.  Haha!
Also, Story of Adidon....Pusha kilt it.  Poor Aubrey...


----------



## pixiejenna

Kim read lmao! Maybe one of her handlers read about it and then very slowly explained it too her. I don’t mind celebs bringing attention to real issues but I can’t believe that she’s doing this for anything other then to get attention/self promotion. No one really wants to see her naked any more so now she’s got to step it up a notch. I can’t help but think that she’s trying to go the St. Angie route to change her image.


----------



## bag-mania

Does it matter if it's self-serving if it brings attention to a cause? 
Many celebrities do it at one time or another. They may have genuine interest in the cause, but you had better believe they are all aware of how good it will look for their image.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe she read about this case, and wanted to do something about it? Simple as that. She is not responsible for all other offenders/offenses out there. At least she is trying to do something. I dislike this whataboutism that comes up each time someone makes a political statement or makes an effort to do something they feel strongly about, 'Oh well what about thaaaat one, and thiiiiis one and and and!!!'
> 
> My point is, at least she is doing something about something she feels strongly about. But because it's Kim, it's not perceived as genuine. The New York Post had a disgusting headline about it, as though being a reality star somewhat makes you only good enough to be a sex object and not be aware of anything else. I say props to her for making an effort to go meet the president and actually try and do something about it, especially when he said some disgusting things about her. She's trying to do good.  It isn't fair to dismiss that on account of her past actions. When she could have been staying home and taking selfies.



There were celebrities and other people who had more capacity to bring attention to this cause to no avail. And now the OH suddenly cares because it's Kummy K. Prison is business in the US.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it matters to me.  I worked on the Hill for many years and you wouldn't believe the number of people that try to get meetings with elected officials to discuss their causes or bring attention to certain matters.  We are talking scholars, professionals in their fields, well respected people, etc.  But then a celeb comes and wants a meeting and the door is flung wide open.

THAT's what I have an issue with.


----------



## DC-Cutie

In other news I noticed she's wearing her business wig...  LOL


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> In other news I noticed she's wearing her business wig...  LOL



That’s her real hair it just grows really fast!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

People really think she is going to bring light to a cause other than herself? Ok.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> That’s her real hair it just grows really fast!


that's a TokyoStylez special...   he sews real fast!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe she read about this case, and wanted to do something about it? Simple as that. She is not responsible for all other offenders/offenses out there. At least she is trying to do something. I dislike this whataboutism that comes up each time someone makes a political statement or makes an effort to do something they feel strongly about, 'Oh well what about thaaaat one, and thiiiiis one and and and!!!'
> 
> My point is, at least she is doing something about something she feels strongly about. But because it's Kim, it's not perceived as genuine. The New York Post had a disgusting headline about it, as though being a reality star somewhat makes you only good enough to be a sex object and not be aware of anything else. I say props to her for making an effort to go meet the president and actually try and do something about it, especially when he said some disgusting things about her. She's trying to do good.  It isn't fair to dismiss that on account of her past actions. When she could have been staying home and taking selfies.



I absolutely agree with you.



DC-Cutie said:


> it matters to me.  I worked on the Hill for many years and you wouldn't believe the number of people that try to get meetings with elected officials to discuss their causes or bring attention to certain matters.  We are talking scholars, professionals in their fields, well respected people, etc.  But then a celeb comes and wants a meeting and the door is flung wide open.
> 
> THAT's what I have an issue with.



That is the thing. Normal folks like us, no matter how much we try, rarely are able to create change for our society because many elected officials dont really care about us everyday citizens have to say. That's why it is important for celebs to do it because they tend to have that power to bring attention to a cause. It may not always be good attention but in this case with Kim it is.

Regardless of who is doing the work, I'm glad there is finally attention brought to the issue.


----------



## redney

NY Post cover FTW! Google it.


----------



## CeeJay

I'll just leave this here (gotta love the New York Post sometimes) ..


----------



## Yoshi1296

The New York Post has and always will be trash.

Can we just ignore Kim's usual behavior for just a little bit and look at the fact that she is actually trying to help somebody who is in need of it. I'm surprised myself, but what she is doing is actually very important.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That headline.... *SMH*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That headline.... *SMH*


you can't help but giggle...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> you can't help but giggle...



Lol, I know, but still...


----------



## dangerouscurves

CeeJay said:


> I'll just leave this here (gotta love the New York Post sometimes) ..
> View attachment 4085047


A bad version of Dumb and Dumber. SMGDH.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CeeJay said:


> I'll just leave this here (gotta love the New York Post sometimes) ..
> View attachment 4085047


He aint't gonna do shiz. It's money that matters to him, er and her.


----------



## mkr

So this was the ***** Kim meeting that's been in the news for the last couple months...

That's a terrible article.

On another note, I read somewhere that Kanye was supposed to be on Drake's song Nice For What.  Was.


----------



## redney

CeeJay said:


> I'll just leave this here (gotta love the New York Post sometimes) ..
> View attachment 4085047


Thanks, @CeeJay! It makes me giggle[emoji16]


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> A bad version of Dumb and Dumber. SMGDH.




Exactly!!!





dangerouscurves said:


> He aint't gonna do shiz. It's money that matters to him, er and her.




Not one dang thing!!  Just like her it’s just publicity!


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> it matters to me.  I worked on the Hill for many years and you wouldn't believe the number of people that try to get meetings with elected officials to discuss their causes or bring attention to certain matters.  We are talking scholars, professionals in their fields, well respected people, etc.  But then a celeb comes and wants a meeting and the door is flung wide open.
> 
> THAT's what I have an issue with.



ITA. Highly doubt that ***** would have met with her if she was a flat chested, flat a$$ed,  middle aged housewife from North Dakota. I could totally be wrong. Maybe he's a fan of her body of work.  Running to corner now.


----------



## VickyB

CeeJay said:


> I'll just leave this here (gotta love the New York Post sometimes) ..
> View attachment 4085047


----------



## mdcx

He's never looked happier!


----------



## Wamgurl

mdcx said:


> He's never looked happier!



Or dorkier


----------



## mkr

Did anyone listen to Kanye’s listening party?  I guess he brought up Tristan’s cheating in a rap.   There’s a song
on his album called I Thought About Killing You.  And the album only has 7 songs.  Is 7 songs average nowadays cuz that’s not cool to me.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> In other news I noticed she's wearing her business wig...  LOL


I’ve seen more manicured hair protruding from the backside of a horse.


----------



## White Orchid

Yoshi1296 said:


> The New York Post has and always will be trash.
> 
> Can we just ignore Kim's usual behavior for just a little bit and look at the fact that she is actually trying to help somebody who is in need of it. I'm surprised myself, but what she is doing is actually very important.


Call me cyclical, but I highly doubt she’s doing it for any altruistic reason.


----------



## roses5682

mkr said:


> Did anyone listen to Kanye’s listening party?  I guess he brought up Tristan’s cheating in a rap.   There’s a song
> on his album called I Thought About Killing You.  And the album only has 7 songs.  Is 7 songs average nowadays cuz that’s not cool to me.



Its a Kanye thing all the good Music albums being released are seven songs long because the idea is together they make  some form of compilation.


----------



## knasarae

roses5682 said:


> Its a Kanye thing all the good Music albums being released are seven songs long because the idea is together they make  some form of compilation.



Yea, since he's producing 5 albums?  Him, Pusha, Kudi, Teyana and Nas, so that's one person producing 35 songs.  I think the idea is that it will be like a GOOD Music summer since all the releases are about a week apart.

I've been looking forward to Teyana's for a while.  I loved VII.  I remember a while back in an interview CyHi said he heard some of the beats for hers and was super jealous.


----------



## Yoshi1296

White Orchid said:


> Call me cyclical, but I highly doubt she’s doing it for any altruistic reason.



I get what you are saying and I do think there is a more selfish reason for Kim doing this. But despite that, there is still someone, and perhaps others like Johnson, that might benefit from this so I really appreciate that.


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe she read about this case, and wanted to do something about it? Simple as that. She is not responsible for all other offenders/offenses out there. At least she is trying to do something. I dislike this whataboutism that comes up each time someone makes a political statement or makes an effort to do something they feel strongly about, 'Oh well what about thaaaat one, and thiiiiis one and and and!!!'
> 
> My point is, at least she is doing something about something she feels strongly about. But because it's Kim, it's not perceived as genuine. The New York Post had a disgusting headline about it, as though being a reality star somewhat makes you only good enough to be a sex object and not be aware of anything else. I say props to her for making an effort to go meet the president and actually try and do something about it, especially when he said some disgusting things about her. She's trying to do good.  It isn't fair to dismiss that on account of her past actions. When she could have been staying home and taking selfies.



I agree. She has taken up causes in the past she felt strongly about.. Sadly, cause it's Kim voicing it her cause is watered down cause no one wants to hear what she's saying. I'm sure it will be featured on the show. But the positive is that the case IS being highlighted thanks to Kim.



DC-Cutie said:


> Nene leaks voice ‘I said what I said’


I legit busted out laughing!


Brandless said:


> You make a valid point. The same thought crossed my mind but at the same time, it’s hard for me to take her seriously. At the back of my mind I am doubting her motivations and I tend to think it’s part of a publicity stunt. Now if she will just stop posting nude and disgusting pics of herself and be consistent about it, then maybe I will take her seriously. Or if something comes out of the cause and Alice Marie Johnson is  pardoned and released and Kim helps with her reentry into the outside world by contributing financially, maybe I’ll take her seriously.



This is true That POST headline trolls her but, she has also done her fair share of trolling. I will always say the girl has some talent to be in the business for this long. And I don't think it's all PMK. Kim has shown over the years that she can make moves. But she reverts to the sex symbol and does tactics to cheapen her brand in the name of gaining a headline or two. 

She trollls the public/press and the public and press trolls her.. 



CherryCokeCoach said:


> Agreed. This just seems like a ‘flavor of the week’ or a ‘very special episode’ tactic. Perhaps KUWTK has rotted my brain more than I thought but this just seems like a storyline, just like when they went to Planned Parenthood, went to Skid Row, etc. Alice Marie Johnson is just an easy “target.” Per earlier posts, she doesn’t have a criminal record and allegedly committed a low level offense. Seems like an easy storyline, with minimal risk for Kim to commit to for a short period of time.
> 
> Now, I want to see how or what Kim will do AFTER a decision is made for Alice Marie Johnson. Will she continue with her prison reform awareness or will she move on to the next easy storyline?



Oh! Of course it will be on KUWTK! 



CeeJay said:


> I'll just leave this here (gotta love the New York Post sometimes) ..
> View attachment 4085047



Mess.... That headline is messy


----------



## gazoo

I don't know, it feels short sighted to dismiss someone who posts naked pictures of themselves, has made a porno, and is self absorbed to the extreme when they turn around and do something like this. The whole "she's trash and everything she does sucks" mentality seems unfair in this specific case. The sentencing of this woman seems blatantly wrong. If Kim's involvement makes it right, I'm ok with that. Maybe I'm feeling magnanimous and caffeinated, but if Kim succeeds with her goal, she may well turn her attention to the other numerous cases that are blatantly unfair, all while still remaining the problematic attention whore she is. Kim is stumbling lately for sure (I won't even talk about her husband), but she's also doing something praise worthy. I don't really care if she's only doing this for her own ego, as long it helps bring attention to the travesty of justice. I think she can be both, advocat for the victim(s), and a woman that keeps taking her clothes off. It's messy, I agree, but I can see how she's able to be both in her head.

Can't believe I just defended Kim.


----------



## Yoshi1296

gazoo said:


> I don't know, it feels short sighted to dismiss someone who posts naked pictures of themselves, has made a porno, and is self absorbed to the extreme when they turn around and do something like this. The whole "she's trash and everything she does sucks" mentality seems unfair in this specific case. The sentencing of this woman seems blatantly wrong. If Kim's involvement makes it right, I'm ok with that. Maybe I'm feeling magnanimous and caffeinated, but if Kim succeeds with her goal, she may well turn her attention to the other numerous cases that are blatantly unfair, all while still remaining the problematic attention whore she is. Kim is stumbling lately for sure (I won't even talk about her husband), but she's also doing something praise worthy. I don't really care if she's only doing this for her own ego, as long it helps bring attention to the travesty of justice. I think she can be both, advocat for the victim(s), and a woman that keeps taking her clothes off. It's messy, I agree, but I can see how she's able to be both in her head.
> 
> Can't believe I just defended Kim.



I totally agree!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Did anyone listen to Kanye’s listening party?  I guess he brought up Tristan’s cheating in a rap.   There’s a song
> on his album called I Thought About Killing You.  And the album only has 7 songs.  Is 7 songs average nowadays cuz that’s not cool to me.


He says one short line about Tristan, it's really not even that big a deal of a shot at him. The album has the production quality one expects of Kanye but it's not that great of an album.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> He says one short line about Tristan, it's really not even that big a deal of a shot at him. The album has the production quality one expects of Kanye but it's not that great of an album.


I'd rather listen to College Dropout on repeat


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd rather listen to College Dropout on repeat


For all that crap he talked and couldn't even come with a banger.


----------



## tweegy

Closet full of clothes and nothing to wear? Just throw on a glad clear bag and you’re ready to be trendy!!! [emoji23]

I mean really, wtf is that!


----------



## mkr

I love the feel of sweat and plastic. Yeezy is such a trend setter.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Closet full of clothes and nothing to wear? Just throw on a glad clear bag and you’re ready to be trendy!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I mean really, wtf is that!
> 
> View attachment 4088043


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Closet full of clothes and nothing to wear? Just throw on a glad clear bag and you’re ready to be trendy!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I mean really, wtf is that!
> 
> View attachment 4088043


Kimmy/Kanye:


----------



## WishList986

How to Steal the Look: Grab saran wrap, go nuts, leave the house!


----------



## CeeJay

tweegy said:


> Closet full of clothes and nothing to wear? Just throw on a glad clear bag and you’re ready to be trendy!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I mean really, wtf is that!
> 
> View attachment 4088043


.. and *THIS IS WHY* people can't take her seriously ..


----------



## Addicted to bags

tweegy said:


> Closet full of clothes and nothing to wear? Just throw on a glad clear bag and you’re ready to be trendy!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I mean really, wtf is that!
> 
> View attachment 4088043


Hey this must be her favorite pap walk parking lot! I've seen that Kumon and Sushi restaurant sign before


----------



## berrydiva

Listening to your mentally ill husband and only being a talentless object results in this... I live lol


----------



## tweegy

I can't tell what's worse about that outfit. The plastic dress or the fact that she has on 'laundry day' undies...


----------



## Lounorada

I'm pretty sure that picture/outfit is old and had been posted before... and still looks as ridiculous as the first time I saw pics of it.
She takes desperation to a whole new level.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> I'm pretty sure that picture/outfit is old and had been posted before... and still looks as ridiculous as the first time I saw pics of it.
> She takes desperation to a whole new level.



She had just posted it in her IG so probably. The comments in her IG was hilarious tho!


----------



## Suzie

tweegy said:


> Closet full of clothes and nothing to wear? Just throw on a glad clear bag and you’re ready to be trendy!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I mean really, wtf is that!
> 
> View attachment 4088043


There really are now words!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hehehe, she looks like a street walker working her route


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

tweegy said:


> Closet full of clothes and nothing to wear? Just throw on a glad clear bag and you’re ready to be trendy!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I mean really, wtf is that!
> 
> View attachment 4088043



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Omg I can’t stop laughing. Like what the EFF is that?!?!?!?!


----------



## morgan20

She looked nice at the CFDA awards


----------



## AECornell

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-c...k&ns_mchannel=social&ocid=socialflow_facebook

***** grants Kardashian's clemency plea

President ***** has granted clemency to 63-year-old great grandmother Alice Johnson, who has been serving life in prison for a non-violent drug offence.
The case was highlighted last week when Kim Kardashian West met Mr ***** to lobby for her release.
Kardashian joined what has been a long-running campaign for Johnson's freedom.
Johnson was jailed in 1996, with 15 others, for taking part in a cocaine distribution ring.

She met the criteria for former President Barack *****'s Clemency Project 2014 but was turned down for release just days before the end of his term.


----------



## mkr

Good for her!

Wow Kim achieved something substantial. Good for her too.


----------



## Irishgal

I hope that Miss Johnson has a social support system in place to help her reintegrate into non prison life- with how fast things change and move while it’s awesome she’s out it can also be a difficult transition.


----------



## VickyB

Irishgal said:


> I hope that Miss Johnson has a social support system in place to help her reintegrate into non prison life- with how fast things change and move while it’s awesome she’s out it can also be a difficult transition.


Kim's gonna have her move in with them.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

AECornell said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-c...k&ns_mchannel=social&ocid=socialflow_facebook
> 
> ***** grants Kardashian's clemency plea
> 
> President ***** has granted clemency to 63-year-old great grandmother Alice Johnson, who has been serving life in prison for a non-violent drug offence.
> The case was highlighted last week when Kim Kardashian West met Mr ***** to lobby for her release.
> Kardashian joined what has been a long-running campaign for Johnson's freedom.
> Johnson was jailed in 1996, with 15 others, for taking part in a cocaine distribution ring.
> 
> She met the criteria for former President Barack *****'s Clemency Project 2014 but was turned down for release just days before the end of his term.



Awesome news!


----------



## Compass Rose

Really, now?


----------



## berrydiva

krissa said:


> Meanwhile KK gets points right after she played herself with the Donda foundation. Still happy for this lady to get clemency.


she hope it wins her points.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

How do y'all like KKW's Influencer award from the CFDA?


----------



## tweegy

Kajal Agarwal said:


> http://www.celebjar.com/jasmine-tookes-enjoy-lunch-at-il-pastaio-in-beverly-hills/



??? What’s this?


----------



## tweegy

AECornell said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-c...k&ns_mchannel=social&ocid=socialflow_facebook
> 
> ***** grants Kardashian's clemency plea
> 
> President ***** has granted clemency to 63-year-old great grandmother Alice Johnson, who has been serving life in prison for a non-violent drug offence.
> The case was highlighted last week when Kim Kardashian West met Mr ***** to lobby for her release.
> Kardashian joined what has been a long-running campaign for Johnson's freedom.
> Johnson was jailed in 1996, with 15 others, for taking part in a cocaine distribution ring.
> 
> She met the criteria for former President Barack *****'s Clemency Project 2014 but was turned down for release just days before the end of his term.



Hey, good for Kim on championing this! That’s awesome


----------



## Yoshi1296

I am SO happy for Alice Marie Johnson!!! She deserves to be home with her family. Wishing her nothing but the best. Kim did a really good thing putting this case in the spotlight.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> ??? What’s this?


----------



## pukasonqo

well, angelina has some serious competition now


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> well, angelina has some serious competition now



[emoji23][emoji23] I bet kris is burning the midnight oil combing the ‘net,paper and world news looking for Kim’s next humanitarian effort!!


----------



## mkr

Maybe she could become involved in helping people with mental illness, say like um just off the top of my head - bipolar disorder.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Maybe she could become involved in helping people with mental illness, say like um just off the top of my head - bipolar disorder.


They say charity starts at home... so yeah, start with kanye


----------



## mkr

Vanilla Bean said:


> How do y'all like KKW's Influencer award from the CFDA?



She won an award???  I thought maybe she was a presenter or she snuck in the back door.    So does this mean everyone is wearing rubber bike shorts and clear stilettos?  Or her other look - naked.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

AECornell said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-c...k&ns_mchannel=social&ocid=socialflow_facebook
> 
> ***** grants Kardashian's clemency plea
> 
> President ***** has granted clemency to 63-year-old great grandmother Alice Johnson, who has been serving life in prison for a non-violent drug offence.
> The case was highlighted last week when Kim Kardashian West met Mr ***** to lobby for her release.
> Kardashian joined what has been a long-running campaign for Johnson's freedom.
> Johnson was jailed in 1996, with 15 others, for taking part in a cocaine distribution ring.
> 
> She met the criteria for former President Barack *****'s Clemency Project 2014 but was turned down for release just days before the end of his term.


I think both Kim and ***** did good here  From what I've read, this lady Alice Johnson, has long since turned her life around and hopefully she can build a good rest of her life with her family now.


----------



## Irishgal

Just saw a short interview with Alice Johnson. She’s attractive, articulate and could be your neighbor or your kids teacher. Just made a mistake. Like a lot of us. All the best to her. It looks like she’s got a good support system.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She should just stick to selfies


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Poor Kim. Damned if she does, damned if she doesn't. I'll let Alice Johnson be the judge on this:


----------



## tweegy

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Poor Kim. Damned if she does, damned if she doesn't. I'll let Alice Johnson be the judge on this:



That's awesome!


----------



## dangerouscurves

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Poor Kim. Damned if she does, damned if she doesn't. I'll let Alice Johnson be the judge on this:




I'm happy Alice finally got out but she should've been out LOOOOOOONG time ago!


----------



## Tivo

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think both Kim and ***** did good here  From what I've read, this lady Alice Johnson, has long since turned her life around and hopefully she can build a good rest of her life with her family now.


As someone who is not a Kim fan, I am very impressed and respect her role in freeing this lady. She helped bring hope and change someone’s life...and that’s incredible


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Have you guys seen the drama on Winnie Harlows IG?? Here are the screenshots


----------



## White Orchid

There’s sipping on the cool aide, and then there’s drowning in it


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> There’s sipping on the cool aide, and then there’s drowning in it


Kool-aid


----------



## mkr

I saw a clip of Family Feud. Kanye was smiling and laughing and nice!  I never saw him really having a good time before.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Winnie's upper arm is a mile long!  

Seeing that release video was beautiful.


----------



## knasarae

The Kim Kardashian “Supermoon” pic that’s floating around... is it for real or photoshop?


----------



## Swanky

Kims face is pretty cute in that pic IMO


----------



## jcnc

*Kanye West Launches New Campaign with Completely Nude and NSFW Kim Kardashian Lookalike*

Kanye West just revealed the new Yeezy Desert Rat campaign on Twitter, and it's...A LOT! The series is shot by Eli Linnetz, and mostly features models in the nude save for some Yeezy 500 Supermoon Yellow sneakers. And included in the model roundup? Adult film actress Lela Star, who looks _exactly_ like Kim Kardashian.

*




*

**


----------



## pixiejenna

The rear view in her on words tragic. I’m honestly surprised that she’d pose nude with someone who has a better body. Definitely doesn’t make me buy some old man gym shoes that look like they have aged to a hideous shade of pee yellow.

Never mind I just realized that it said it was a pornstar that looks like her. Still tragic lol.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jcnc said:


> *Kanye West Launches New Campaign with Completely Nude and NSFW Kim Kardashian Lookalike*
> 
> Kanye West just revealed the new Yeezy Desert Rat campaign on Twitter, and it's...A LOT! The series is shot by Eli Linnetz, and mostly features models in the nude save for some Yeezy 500 Supermoon Yellow sneakers. And included in the model roundup? Adult film actress Lela Star, who looks _exactly_ like Kim Kardashian.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> **



I'm fascinated. Can someone lie comfortably on their back with a butt like that? And if there's stuff injected in to the butt to inflate it, does it hurt to just sit down?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't understand the photo with the two "blondes" because the leg from the person on the left really looks like a man's leg to me. Actually not just that because a long torso and short legs is a typical man's body as compared to a woman. There's a real difference between the body on the left and the one on the right.


----------



## RueMonge

Swanky said:


> Kims face is pretty cute in that pic IMO


Oh I get it now.


----------



## berrydiva

Kim's tragic butt needs thighs to match.


----------



## mkr

Even her waist is too skinny for that butt. She lost a lot of weight and she’s always wearing the waist trainers.


----------



## bag-princess

Well......Kim has graced us here in Ms with her presence once again! I see that she’s in Southaven taping an interview with Alice Johnson. The last time she was here was to visit Reggie at the Saints camp - they were here due to Katrina hitting NO.  and the people were not happy to put it mildly! She had her crew of people and it was said she was very distracting. [emoji1] They wanted her gone!


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> I don't understand the photo with the two "blondes" because the leg from the person on the left really looks like a man's leg to me. Actually not just that because a long torso and short legs is a typical man's body as compared to a woman. There's a real difference between the body on the left and the one on the right.



Those are big hairy man legs! [emoji15]


----------



## tweegy

jcnc said:


> *Kanye West Launches New Campaign with Completely Nude and NSFW Kim Kardashian Lookalike*
> 
> Kanye West just revealed the new Yeezy Desert Rat campaign on Twitter, and it's...A LOT! The series is shot by Eli Linnetz, and mostly features models in the nude save for some Yeezy 500 Supermoon Yellow sneakers. And included in the model roundup? Adult film actress Lela Star, who looks _exactly_ like Kim Kardashian.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> **



***Logs off of TPF**


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> ***Logs off of TPF**




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gillianna

I don’t understand his concept with this line.
      I get the Spanx copy clothing  designs that he has done for years.   Once again  maybe he feels this is NEW and now he seems to have added the pillsbury dough boy puffy jacket look.  Flattering in so many ways..... 
 But the marketing.  Is it supposed to be creative, genius or just I don’t care and couldn’t come up with a unique concept.  So he does what he thinks will shock?   Naked Kim clones, maybe guys looking like Kim with long wigs, perhaps even better than Kim.  Everyone has already seen Kim naked on social media so his vision is not something that hasn’t been done before.  

Has anyone actually ever saw a person wearing his Spanx inspired clothing or homeless shelter couture?


----------



## knasarae

jcnc said:


> *Kanye West Launches New Campaign with Completely Nude and NSFW Kim Kardashian Lookalike*
> 
> Kanye West just revealed the new Yeezy Desert Rat campaign on Twitter, and it's...A LOT! The series is shot by Eli Linnetz, and mostly features models in the nude save for some Yeezy 500 Supermoon Yellow sneakers. And included in the model roundup? Adult film actress Lela Star, who looks _exactly_ like Kim Kardashian.




Ok, these pics are like the one I asked about.  So maybe it isn't Kim in the Supermoon pic, hard to tell now.  Maybe it's this look-a-like chick.  These pics are much tamer than the one I asked about. They all suck tho lol.


----------



## jcnc

Kim Kardashian West and Kylie Jenner Continue to Roll Out Yeezy Season 7 for the Paparazzi


----------



## jcnc

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4099986
> View attachment 4099987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian West and Kylie Jenner Continue to Roll Out Yeezy Season 7 for the Paparazzi


Is is the lighting or does Kin really look a “different” shade?? It doesn’t even look like a tan.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks stupid.  I like the dark blue boots.


----------



## Jayne1

Where's anybody going to wear stuff like that?

Kylie is going to be so sorry about that new tush she purchased.


----------



## pixiejenna

Clearly this clothing is ment to be worn in the parking lot lol. Of course they are going to do pap strolls with yeaz’s New stuff it’s not like they have anything else going on. They get paid for the pics and yeaz gets publicity it’s a win win.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I just visited her style thread and the outfits are even more hilarious lmao. Kim always wanted to be a model, well now she’s achieved that goal parking lot model.


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't get this family.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4099986
> View attachment 4099987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian West and Kylie Jenner Continue to Roll Out Yeezy Season 7 for the Paparazzi


Is this the real Kim or the "look alike Kim"?


----------



## mkr

Rolling out Yeezy for the papparazzi?    There's absolutely no one there.


----------



## myown

jcnc said:


> *Kanye West Launches New Campaign with Completely Nude and NSFW Kim Kardashian Lookalike*
> 
> Kanye West just revealed the new Yeezy Desert Rat campaign on Twitter, and it's...A LOT! The series is shot by Eli Linnetz, and mostly features models in the nude save for some Yeezy 500 Supermoon Yellow sneakers. And included in the model roundup? Adult film actress Lela Star, who looks _exactly_ like Kim Kardashian.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> **



wtf


----------



## mdcx

This stuff is bizarre. I mean, how is it fashion to wear ill fitting bike shorts and a worn out sweatshirt with orthopaedic looking Reeboks? I feel like I see people wearing this outfit just as their slob clothes every day.
Inside Kanye's head it is pretty desolate and weird I would imagine.


----------



## absolutpink

jcnc said:


> Is is the lighting or does Kin really look a “different” shade?? It doesn’t even look like a tan.



W.T.Actual.F. They both look beyond ridiculous!


----------



## jcnc

absolutpink said:


> W.T.Actual.F. They both look beyond ridiculous!


YES!!
Her make up is soooooooooooo wrong nd francky, inappropriate


----------



## CeeJay

.. and how "appropriate" for Southern California weather during the summer .. *NOT*!  Well, on that count, he's become a "true" Kardashian, given that these chicks never seem to wear the appropriate clothing for the season!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Did anybody watch the celebrity Family Feud with the Kardashians and Jenners? Kanye was funny and charming, everyone else was lame.


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Did anybody watch the celebrity Family Feud with the Kardashians and Jenners? Kanye was funny and charming, everyone else was lame.


I caught piece of it...I suspect the difficulty was set on Kardashian level lol!


----------



## marietouchet

Ok don’t usuallly post here but I am speechless - note hair 

North West grins as birthday girl rides on daddy's shoulders
https://dailym.ai/2Ms33OS


----------



## berrydiva

marietouchet said:


> Ok don’t usuallly post here but I am speechless - note hair
> 
> North West grins as birthday girl rides on daddy's shoulders
> https://dailym.ai/2Ms33OS


I'm not getting what's speechless.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> I caught piece of it...I suspect the difficulty was set on Kardashian level lol!


It was! The questions would have been easy for North to answer


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> I'm not getting what's speechless.


Extensions?


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Extensions?


I don't see extensions.....just looks flat ironed.


----------



## Jayne1

marietouchet said:


> Ok don’t usuallly post here but I am speechless - note hair
> 
> North West grins as birthday girl rides on daddy's shoulders
> https://dailym.ai/2Ms33OS


They are starting dissatisfaction with herself early, no. It's not even her hair colour, but lighter.


----------



## mkr

Hair straightened?


----------



## marietouchet

mkr said:


> Hair straightened?


Extensions
I cannot imagine.a four year old with the patience to handle the care of extensions


----------



## berrydiva

marietouchet said:


> Extensions
> I cannot imagine.a four year old with the patience to handle the care of extensions


She doesn't have extensions....it's clearly her hair straightened. When you have curly hair and straighten it, it's gonna appear much longer....especially if you have textured curls. It's not colored or anything else. Y'all are reaching.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I'm not getting what's speechless.


Looks like Kim straightened North's hair


----------



## Irishgal

Maybe North said she wanted to have straight hair. Some little girls like to play with their hair- no?


----------



## tweegy

marietouchet said:


> Extensions
> I cannot imagine.a four year old with the patience to handle the care of extensions


Doesn't look like extensions to me...They just straightened her hair out.


----------



## tweegy

Irishgal said:


> Maybe North said she wanted to have straight hair. Some little girls like to play with their hair- no?


Maybe.. But I hope they don't make it a habit and damage her hair.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Maybe North said she wanted to have straight hair. Some little girls like to play with their hair- no?


Exactly. Especially considering it was her 5th bday.  Lots of little girls get special hair styles for special days....I see this as no different.

You can tell it was more than a blow dryer straightening it because of how thin it appears...they definitely went over it with a flat iron.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Well, she looks cute and so grown up.


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Well, she looks cute and so grown up.


Right! 

I just posted in her style thread North is getting so big so fast.. She's so cute


----------



## pixiejenna

Every one on social media is all worked up because norths hair is straight. I'm not really sure why it's her birthday if she wants to wear it straight for a day or two or the next time it's washed I don't see the big deal. I think it's super cute curly but I don't see what the big deal is. I don't like seeing it pulled back in super tight pony tail because it looks uncomfortable. It looks like they let her do it for her bday it's the first time we've seen it straight. 

My niece has curly hair and always wanted it straight. Every time I visited them I'd always straighten it for her cause my SIL didn't do it as well as I did. It would be super frizzy when she did it. Now she finally likes her curls took nearly 17-18 years.


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> Every one on social media is all worked up because norths hair is straight. I'm not really sure why it's her birthday if she wants to wear it straight for a day or two or the next time it's washed I don't see the big deal. I think it's super cute curly but I don't see what the big deal is. I don't like seeing it pulled back in super tight pony tail because it looks uncomfortable. It looks like they let her do it for her bday it's the first time we've seen it straight.
> 
> My niece has curly hair and always wanted it straight. Every time I visited them I'd always straighten it for her cause my SIL didn't do it as well as I did. It would be super frizzy when she did it. Now she finally likes her curls took nearly 17-18 years.



True.  Maybe from being around Penelope and other girls with straight hair she wanted it straight for her bday.. When I was young I wanted my friends curly hair and she wanted my hair. Lol 

I also wanted a Beyoncé Afro .... but that’s another story lol


----------



## Irishgal

This poor child is going to have everyone analyzing her every move. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar....


----------



## pixiejenna

tweegy said:


> True.  Maybe from being around Penelope and other girls with straight hair she wanted it straight for her bday.. When I was young I wanted my friends curly hair and she wanted my hair. Lol
> 
> I also wanted a Beyoncé Afro .... but that’s another story lol


As much as I'm not a fan of kimbo this is all I really think it is. She feels different and wanted to be like her friends. Pretty much every one I know who had curly hair growing up wished it was straight. A case of you want what you don't have sort of thing. 

I remember one of my friends telling me how she and her twin would come home from school crying almost every day. Why because people would throw trash and spit balls in their hair. And I was like why would they do that? And she said because it gets stuck in their hair.


----------



## mkr

This isn’t a big deal. 

What’s a big deal to me is how happy and in the moment Kanye is with the girls. They’re having a blast and Kanye looks better than I’ve seen him in ages. His eyes look clear and focused. He always seems his happiest with the kids.


----------



## Anton

my daughter has curly hair, and she let me straighten it for her 4th birthday, no biggie...i don't know who was more excited, me or her


----------



## Storm702

Sigh. Shrinkage, yall, shrinkage.


----------



## zen1965

North looks like a Mini-Kourt with straight hair.
Regardless of this, she is a beautiful child.


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> Sigh. Shrinkage, yall, shrinkage.


Shrinkage is real and frustrating.


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> True.  Maybe from being around Penelope and other girls with straight hair she wanted it straight for her bday.. When I was young I wanted my friends curly hair and she wanted my hair. Lol
> 
> I also wanted a Beyoncé Afro .... but that’s another story lol



People always want what they don't naturally have 

All the women around North switch up their hair style / color / length all the time. It's only natural that she would want a change every once in a while. And Kim has great hair stylists on call. I'm sure they straightened her hair as carefully as possible.

As long as it's only temporary and they didn't put harsh chemicals in her hair, I don't see the big deal.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't have extensions....it's clearly her hair straightened. When you have curly hair and straighten it, it's gonna appear much longer....especially if you have textured curls. It's not colored or anything else. Y'all are reaching.


I can't see any reason to straighten a toddler's hair.  What is wrong with curly hair?  A child that age should be playing, not sitting having her hair done.  What lesson is this teaching her?  That her natural hair (courtesy of her father's genes) is not acceptable?


----------



## YSoLovely

sdkitty said:


> I can't see any reason to straighten a toddler's hair.  What is wrong with curly hair?  A child that age should be playing, not sitting having her hair done. * What lesson is this teaching her?  That her natural hair (courtesy of her father's genes) is not acceptable?*



Once. We've seen her with straight her once. Getting her hair straightened for her birthday is hardly teaching her that her natural isn't good enough.




sdkitty said:


> A child that age should be playing, not sitting having her hair done.



Do you have the same energy when little girls sit down for hours, getting their hair braided in protective styles or does this only apply to hairstyles you don't approve of?

North's hair is looking healthy. Her edges are still there. I don't understand why this is such an issue.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Once. We've seen her with straight her once. Getting her hair straightened for her birthday is hardly teaching her that her natural isn't good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the same energy when little girls sit down for hours, getting their hair braided in protective styles or does this only apply to hairstyles you don't approve of?
> 
> North's hair is looking healthy. Her edges are still there. I don't understand why this is such an issue.


The issue is ...Kim did it...


----------



## mkr

This kind of stuff is fun for little girls. Besides it’s not like Kim is going to actually play with her so let her get her hair done.


----------



## knasarae

Thinking North got extensions literally made me laugh out loud. Curly hair appears MUCH shorter than it is when straightened. Someone’s hair curly could  appear shoulder length and be well down their back when straightened. 

Also agree it’s the first time we’ve seen her hair straight ever... and it was her fifth birthday. Geez let the girl have some fun!  I don’t think straightening it suddenly makes her hate her natural curls.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> *Thinking North got extensions literally made me laugh out loud. Curly hair appears MUCH shorter than it is when straightened. Someone’s hair curly could  appear shoulder length and be well down their back when straightened. *
> 
> Also agree it’s the first time we’ve seen her hair straight ever... and it was her fifth birthday. Geez let the girl have some fun!  I don’t think straightening it suddenly makes her hate her natural curls.


Me too.. I thought it was common knowledge but apparently not..


----------



## YSoLovely

knasarae said:


> Thinking North got extensions literally made me laugh out loud. *Curly hair appears MUCH shorter than it is when straightened. *Someone’s hair curly could  appear shoulder length and be well down their back when straightened.
> 
> Also agree it’s the first time we’ve seen her hair straight ever... and it was her fifth birthday. Geez let the girl have some fun!  I don’t think straightening it suddenly makes her hate her natural curls.



YT People...  (just kidding )

My co-workers tell me how much longer my hair is than they thought it would be, everytime I come into the office with straight hair - nevermind that I wear it in a bun the other 95%


----------



## Irishgal

I think the day they post a photo of North getting a cute girlie manicure I’m heading for the hills before the comments start. Warning- yes I see many 5 year old girls in my nail place getting painted nails for a dress up or special occasion. We don’t need to call child protective services [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Irishgal

YSoLovely said:


> YT People...  (just kidding )
> 
> My co-workers tell me how much longer my hair is than they thought it would be, everytime I come into the office with straight hair - nevermind that I wear it in a bun the other 95%



Seems odd that people wouldn’t intuitively know that any material be it hair, ribbon, etc. would be longer if straight vs curled. That’s to me a basic understanding of volume and space with a little physics tossed in.


----------



## gazoo

My girls wanted their curls straightened for special occasions. No big deal. I drew the line at makeup, but let them get their nails done and their hair done as they wanted it. It's girly and perfectly natural, IMO. 

Sheesh, we've seen Gwen Stefani's and Angelina's young sons with mohawks and weird colored hair and no one says anything. Why the double standard?


----------



## Addicted to bags

mulailover said:


> *Kim Kardashian – heading to Dylan’s Candy Bar in NYC – June 14, 2018*
> http://celebztoday.com/2018/06/16/kim-kardashian-heading-to-dylans-candy-bar-in-nyc-june-14-2018/
> View attachment 4101306


This outfit makes me think of SciFi movies like Blade Runner


----------



## Luv n bags

mulailover said:


> *Kim Kardashian – heading to Dylan’s Candy Bar in NYC – June 14, 2018*
> http://celebztoday.com/2018/06/16/kim-kardashian-heading-to-dylans-candy-bar-in-nyc-june-14-2018/
> View attachment 4101306



I guess money can’t buy cellulite removal on her thighs.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I can't see any reason to straighten a toddler's hair.  What is wrong with curly hair?  A child that age should be playing, not sitting having her hair done.  What lesson is this teaching her?  That her natural hair (courtesy of her father's genes) is not acceptable?


It's literally once for her bday.  Are they still toddlers at 5 years old?

I used to get my hair straightened for special occasions...my communion, being a flower girl, etc. I used to also get braids to protect my hair during the summer. Nothing about it made me dislike my curly textured hair as an adult, it was just different, fun and/or maintenance. Plus you have to straighten curly hair to give it a proper cut. Y'all are really making this into something it is not.

How is this different from a little girl who has naturally straight hair getting curls for a special occasion?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> It's literally once for her bday.  Are they still toddlers at 5 years old?
> 
> I used to get my hair straightened for special occasions...my communion, being a flower girl, etc. I used to also get braids to protect my hair during the summer. Nothing about it made me dislike my curly textured hair as an adult, it was just different, fun and/or maintenance. Plus you have to straighten curly hair to give it a proper cut. Y'all are really making this into something it is not.
> 
> How is this different from a little girl who has naturally straight hair getting curls for a special occasion?



Because it's Kim, it must be wrong


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tigertrixie said:


> I guess money can’t buy cellulite removal on her thighs.



I don't see any cellulite in the pics... however the outfit is fug and doesn't suit her neither does it fit... as per usual.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> It's literally once for her bday.  Are they still toddlers at 5 years old?
> 
> I used to get my hair straightened for special occasions...my communion, being a flower girl, etc. I used to also get braids to protect my hair during the summer. Nothing about it made me dislike my curly textured hair as an adult, it was just different, fun and/or maintenance. Plus you have to straighten curly hair to give it a proper cut. Y'all are really making this into something it is not.
> 
> How is this different from a little girl who has naturally straight hair getting curls for a special occasion?


I thought she was four.  Obviously I'm in the minority here, just my opinion.  As far as having to straighten curly hair to cut it, there are methods of cutting curly hair dry and following the curl pattern.
Whether we agree on this particular point or not, it's obvious Kim's kids are not going to be the natural, unadorned type - at least as long as she has control over them.


----------



## Luv n bags

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't see any cellulite in the pics... however the outfit is fug and doesn't suit her neither does it fit... as per usual.



Look at the back of the upper thigh, left side.  First photo.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I thought she was four.  Obviously I'm in the minority here, just my opinion.  As far as having to straighten curly hair to cut it, there are methods of cutting curly hair dry and following the curl pattern.
> Whether we agree on this particular point or not, it's obvious Kim's kids are not going to be the natural, unadorned type - at least as long as she has control over them.


I guessing because it's a big birthday is the reason they straightened it. I just think it's a stretch to assume that by doing this one time that it's telling her that something is wrong with her natural hair....there are tons of black/bi-racial women who straighten their hair occasionally while not believing something is wrong with their natural hair. Now if Kim makes it a pattern then I would probably agree.

As someone with textured hair, I've found that what you're describing is not the best way to effectively cut textured hair.  Shrinkage is a very real thing so cutting our hair curly while dry or even wet produces a crazy looking mess.  I think what you're describing works better on looser waves/curls but not coiled/kinky.


----------



## VickyB

sdkitty said:


> I can't see any reason to straighten a toddler's hair.  What is wrong with curly hair?  A child that age should be playing, not sitting having her hair done.  What lesson is this teaching her?  That her natural hair (courtesy of her father's genes) is not acceptable?


ITA. Who does this to a 5 year old? Just nuts. I happened to be at the hair dresser yesterday and she and I were looking at the pictures of North's hair together. She thought that it's possible a chemical component was used to get it that straight.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I don't mind if parents have their kid's hair curled or carefully straightened as long as it's not painful for the kid or endangers their health. It's a girly thing and a lot of little girls like to dress up a bit like their moms. Normally a little girl's hair will be put up in some way, in braids, ponytails or with barrettes etc.

What I don't like is when parents make their kids look like little adults, which just brings up really bad connotations for me. I'm clutching my pearls here but I don't know that the Kardashians are the best role models in this regard. Time will tell. But I feel willowy flowy "done" hair is best on teens and above. It's just not natural or appropriate on kids, who should be kids. Cindy Crawford's daughter, when she was a young kid, comes to mind

I like how Mariah Carey dresses and presents her kids. She's a diva but seems to not bring her kids in to that. Nick Cannon seems pretty level-headed too so that maybe helps.


----------



## pixiejenna

knasarae said:


> Thinking North got extensions literally made me laugh out loud. Curly hair appears MUCH shorter than it is when straightened. Someone’s hair curly could  appear shoulder length and be well down their back when straightened.
> 
> Also agree it’s the first time we’ve seen her hair straight ever... and it was her fifth birthday. Geez let the girl have some fun!  I don’t think straightening it suddenly makes her hate her natural curls.



Some people don’t understand curly hair, even people with curly hair lol. My one friend decided to cut her hair super short her manager at the salon she worked at thought it would look good. I told her not too, she’ll have super curly hair and look like felicity did when she cut her hair(I’m dating myself lol). She was throughly convinced that her hair would be straight when she cut it short because the part closest to her scalp is straighter and it’s more curly at the ends vs the scalp. I explained that the hair closer to her scalp is straighter because it has the weight of the length pulling it straight. Once you cut the length it will be like a fro because it doesn’t have anything pulling the curl out. Let her manager cut it short and straightened it out for styling. She loved it, until a few days later after the first wash and she realized that I was right she was super pissed lol. Spent the next 5-6 months flat ironing her hair.


----------



## Swanky

This thread never ceases to amaze me. . .

One of my BFFs is half Japanese and half white and her DH is black.  Her girls are stunning of course and they're amazing parents! The girls have always asked to have straight hair once in a while.  No different than me sleeping in foam rollers to wake up with curls or braiding my hair before I sleep when I was younger.
And she's not a toddler, lol  Even if she was, I slept in curlers at 3 or so. . .  big whoop, lol


----------



## tweegy

At MTV Awards


----------



## mkr

Okay she looks down right stupid. She looks like Elvis with the sideburn braids.


----------



## berrydiva

That wig is terrible. As long as she doesn't try to rebrand Fulani braids. She's oddly obsessed with wanting to be a black woman through the most superficial means.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> That wig is terrible. As long as she doesn't try to rebrand Fulani braids. She's oddly obsessed with wanting to be a black woman through the most superficial means.


except when being blonde?
I saw her on a morning TV show the other day with that woman she helped to get released from prison.  Kim looked very much her natural ethnic self to me.  I don't follow her closely but notice in this appearance her hair was very dark with the heavy dark brows.


----------



## tweegy

I just think the braids are not the business on her...She keeps trying to make fetch happen with them.. Thicker cutie braids yes, these, no.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> except when being blonde?
> I saw her on a morning TV show the other day with that woman she helped to get released from prison.  Kim looked very much her natural ethnic self to me.  I don't follow her closely but notice in this appearance her hair was very dark with the heavy dark brows.


She's stated that Kanye likes her hair blond...they're both a mess....lol. 

She looked far prettier to me before she removed her ethnic features.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> At MTV Awards


----------



## mkr

Her lips are looking rough.   Is that from years of blowing them up?


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I just think the braids are not the business on her...She keeps trying to make fetch happen with them.. Thicker cutie braids yes, these, no.


I don't care what she does with her hair, I just can't stand the  rebranding to make it "acceptable". 

Her commitment to trying to make people believe these wigs are her real hair is fascinating to me.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Idk, I don’t think the braids look THAT terrible on her... they look better than when she attempts to be a blonde! Haha


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> That wig is terrible. As long as she doesn't try to rebrand Fulani braids. She's oddly obsessed with wanting to be a black woman through the most superficial means.


I'd go as far to say that it's not that she _wants_ to be, I think in her odd little mind she _believes_ she is a black woman. So does Khloe. 
It's been obvious for a long time that they are all delusional in this family and I'm convinced they look in the mirror and see someone/something completely different  to what we see in pictures.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I'd go as far to say that it's not that she _wants_ to be, I think in her odd little mind she _believes_ she is a black woman. So does Khloe.
> It's been obvious for a long time that they are all delusional in this family and I'm convinced they look in the mirror and see someone/something completely different  to what we see in pictures.



Kim is also very aware of what it takes to get people talking about her. Would we give this look a second glance if not for the hair?


----------



## berrydiva

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Idk, I don’t think the braids look THAT terrible on her... they look better than when she attempts to be a blonde! Haha


She doesn't know how to own the look of those types of braids because they're a costume to her.  The braids are wearing her but doesn't matter because that braid wig is bad anyway.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't care what she does with her hair, I just can't stand the  rebranding to make it "acceptable".
> 
> Her commitment to trying to make people believe these wigs are her real hair is fascinating to me.



She had a shoulder length cut a month ago. People can’t seriously think she grew 18 inches of hair that fast.  Wait yes they can.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Kim is also very aware of what it takes to get people talking about her. Would we give this look a second glance if not for the hair?


Talk about it!



mkr said:


> She had a shoulder length cut a month ago. People can’t seriously think she grew 18 inches of hair that fast.  Wait yes they can.


Well it took a lot of people her a very long time to believe that her butt was fake so I'm sure people believe her hair is real.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Kim is also very aware of what it takes to get people talking about her. Would we give this look a second glance if not for the hair?


Yeah, that's so true.
But I was just picking up on what Berry said and making my comment on Kim in a general sense, not just because of her wearing the braids at the MTV awards.
Although, she looks ridiculous with the braids and even more ridiculous that's it's a braided wig. It does go to show (yet again) how desperate she is for attention.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> She had a shoulder length cut a month ago. People can’t seriously think she grew 18 inches of hair that fast.  Wait yes they can.


Lol, have you seen some of fans?!


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I don't care what she does with her hair, I just can't stand the  rebranding to make it "acceptable".


Sorry, I don't follow... Can you explain?


----------



## mdcx

White Orchid said:


> Lol, have you seen some of fans?!



Honestly some people don't even know about weaves, extensions, wigs. I didn't until an embarrassingly old age!


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Sorry, I don't follow... Can you explain?


Meaning calling them Bo Derick braids and the like so that it's not considered "ghetto"....there are women who can't get jobs with their natural hair in 2018 and seriously stressing over wearing it straight to interviews just for a chance.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don’t know how she is a “fashion icon” she legit wears the same crap


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Meaning calling them Bo Derick braids and the like so that it's not considered "ghetto"....there are women who can't get jobs with their natural hair in 2018 and seriously stressing over wearing it straight to interviews just for a chance.



Is it possible Kim thought Bo Derek invented the braids though?  I’m not defending her I’m just saying Kim is pretty uneducated and vapid.  She grew up rich and white and I can see her being that ignorant.


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> Is it possible Kim thought Bo Derek invented the braids though?  I’m not defending her I’m just saying Kim is pretty uneducated and vapid.  She grew up rich and white and I can see her being that ignorant.



Oh god please tell me she’s not that vapid. Cicely Tyson wore them on TV appearances many many years before Bo Derik worn them. Don’t they date back to something like 3000 BC? It’s clearly not my area of expertise but if anyone just has half a brain they have to know...


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Is it possible Kim thought Bo Derek invented the braids though?  I’m not defending her I’m just saying Kim is pretty uneducated and vapid.  She grew up rich and white and I can see her being that ignorant.


Kim's been going to black women to get her weaves done since she was first introduced to the public eye. She had Kim Kimball (a well known celeb black hair stylist) show her how to properly care for North's hair. She knew 10 years ago that they were called cornrows.  So, it's a case of trolling and pure disrespect to me.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Meaning calling them Bo Derick braids and the like so that it's not considered "ghetto"....there are women who can't get jobs with their natural hair in 2018 and seriously stressing over wearing it straight to interviews just for a chance.


Oh! Yeeeaah I didn't get that, guess cause everyone and their mom tries that hair style or similar here at least once for events etc...I haven't, not that brave yet!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> It's literally once for her bday.  Are they still toddlers at 5 years old?
> 
> I used to get my hair straightened for special occasions...my communion, being a flower girl, etc. I used to also get braids to protect my hair during the summer. Nothing about it made me dislike my curly textured hair as an adult, it was just different, fun and/or maintenance. *Plus you have to straighten curly hair to give it a proper cut*. Y'all are really making this into something it is not.
> 
> How is this different from a little girl who has naturally straight hair getting curls for a special occasion?



Co-sign except for this bit.  I have 2c hair and have found that curly hair benefits from being cut _dry_ so you don't mess up the natural curl pattern. Whether or not you go for the diva cut, it just seems to work better.  I've seen some serious messes when hairdressers cut curly hair wet - simply because you can't see the curl properly.

As for this scenario - she's a kid, it's a party, it's really no big deal. Let her have some fun FFS.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Oh god please tell me she’s not that vapid. Cicely Tyson wore them on TV appearances many many years before Bo Derik worn them. Don’t they date back to something like 3000 BC? It’s clearly not my area of expertise but if anyone just has half a brain they have to know...


I don't think Kim K has half a brain


----------



## VickyB

dupe


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> I'd go as far to say that it's not that she _wants_ to be, I think in her odd little mind she _believes_ she is a black woman. So does Khloe.
> It's been obvious for a long time that they are all delusional in this family and I'm convinced they look in the mirror and see someone/something completely different  to what we see in pictures.



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

mdcx said:


> Honestly some people don't even know about weaves, extensions, wigs. I didn't until an embarrassingly old age!


----------



## Bentley1

What about when little girls with straight hair have their hair curled for special occasions, we see that done every day all over the world. Why  isn't that frowned upon then, come on now.

I have stick straight hair and loved having my hair curled or "crimped" (80's!! Lol) from time to time for fun, as do millions of other little girls w straight hair. So was the message that our straight hair wasn't good enough Bc we had fun w other styles.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I don't think Kim K has half a brain



I’m hoping that the kids inherit Kanye’s mom’s brain, not the brain of their own mom.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Irishgal said:


> I’m hoping that the kids inherit Kanye’s mom’s brain, not the brain of their own mom.



But Kanye inherited his moms brain and look at him now [emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Their kids could all be extremely intelligent but the K’s will suck that all out of them. Their dad was the only person who had real values.  I hope at least one of them slips through the cracks and has a real life.


----------



## bag-mania

When it comes to values, the kids are doomed from all sides. The celebrity life is all they know. It is not conducive to learning the valuable life lessons most of us get through hard work and effort. 

On the other hand, they will always have plenty of money and resources to rely on. That can cover up or buy off a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Irishgal

Yoshi1296 said:


> But Kanye inherited his moms brain and look at him now [emoji23]



And sadly (although we don’t have 100% proof) it seems he has bipolar D/O which of course is genetic. I’m trying to recall the stats- I think it’s a 35% chance of developing bipolar D/O if one parent has it.  Yikes.


----------



## mkr

Well they don’t send their kids to real school so they will probably never reach their full potential.  Better get those babies on the show soon.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Irishgal said:


> And sadly (although we don’t have 100% proof) it seems he has bipolar D/O which of course is genetic. I’m trying to recall the stats- I think it’s a 35% chance of developing bipolar D/O if one parent has it.  Yikes.



Yes this is true, I should've thought about his mental illness before making the joke.

I hope I did not offend anyone with my previous comment.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bentley1 said:


> I have stick straight hair and loved having my hair curled or "crimped" (80's!! Lol) from time to time for fun, as do millions of other little girls w straight hair. So was the message that our straight hair wasn't good enough Bc we had fun w other styles.



Oh man, I hated sleeping with hard rollers in my hair (yes, I'm that old). The things we do for "beauty" even as children!


----------



## AECornell

Swanky said:


> This thread never ceases to amaze me. . .
> 
> One of my BFFs is half Japanese and half white and her DH is black.  Her girls are stunning of course and they're amazing parents! The girls have always asked to have straight hair once in a while.  No different than me sleeping in foam rollers to wake up with curls or braiding my hair before I sleep when I was younger.
> And she's not a toddler, lol  Even if she was, I slept in curlers at 3 or so. . .  big whoop, lol



Ha my husband makes fun of me because I say big whoop. He said “nobody says that anymore!”


----------



## pukasonqo

the today AM show here in oz claims to have an “exclusive” interview w kimbo where she talks about her goal of becoming the next *****
good luck USA...


----------



## mkr

Oh goody...


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> the today AM show here in oz claims to have an “exclusive” interview w kimbo where *she talks about her goal of becoming the next ******
> good luck USA...



 I look forward to hearing about her mandatory booty augmentation initiative.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Look who’s back in Paris, these are from the LV show. Virgil broke down in Kanye’s arm after [emoji196][emoji477]️


----------



## Glitterandstuds

pukasonqo said:


> the today AM show here in oz claims to have an “exclusive” interview w kimbo where she talks about her goal of becoming the next *****
> good luck USA...



I read she didn’t want to be in politics BUT so many people are telling her to run for she will win.


----------



## Sferics

Funny Kimbo, yeah.
But wait...that would be an improvement.


----------



## Compass Rose

Really?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pukasonqo said:


> the today AM show here in oz claims to have an “exclusive” interview w kimbo where she talks about her goal of becoming the next *****
> good luck USA...


if it was the interview she did with Van Jones, that's not what she said.  No talk of goals on becoming *****.

this is what she said - When Jones first asked Kardashian if running for president was among her future endeavors, she shied away from the possibility, saying, "Oh, I don't think that's even on my mind."


----------



## pukasonqo

DC-Cutie said:


> if it was the interview she did with Van Jones, that's not what she said.  No talk of goals on becoming *****.
> 
> this is what she said - When Jones first asked Kardashian if running for president was among her future endeavors, she shied away from the possibility, saying, "Oh, I don't think that's even on my mind."



no idea as i just saw the promo but my understanding was that the interview was with the aussie show


----------



## bag-princess

June 26, 2018
Kanye West was worried that Kim Kardashian West would leave him after slavery comments



Kanye West was so concerned about an interview with TMZ in which he suggested slavery was a choice that he asked family members if his wife, Kim Kardashian West, was thinking of leaving him.

"There was a moment where I felt like after TMZ, maybe a week after that, I felt like the energy levels were low, and I called different family members and was asking, you know, ‘Was Kim thinking about leaving me after TMZ?’" he told The New York Times in a new interview. "So that was a real conversation."

Last month, during a freewheeling interview on TMZ, the 40-year-old rapper and fashion designer sounded off on everything from Donald ***** to his 2016 breakdown to his feud with Jay-Z. But it was his comments about slavery in which he said, "When you hear about slavery for 400 years ... for 400 years? That sounds like a choice," that drew immediate condemnation.

In the Times interview, West tried to clarify his remarks.

"I said the idea of sitting in something for 400 years sounds -- sounds -- like a choice to me, I never said it’s a choice. I never said slavery itself -- like being shackled in chains -- was a choice," he said. "That’s why I went from slave to 400 years to mental prison to this and that. If you look at the clip you see the way my mind works."

Asked how he would reframe it if he had another chance, West responded: "I feel stupid to have to say out loud that I know that being put on the boat was -- but also I’m not backing down, bro. What I will do is I’ll take responsibility for the fact that I allowed my voice to be used back to back in ways that were not protective of it when my voice means too much."

He went on to explain, "I believe that the black community wants to protect my voice. By me saying slave in any way at TMZ left my voice unprotected. So it’s not a matter of the facts of if I said that exact line or not, it’s the fact that I put myself in a position to be unprotected by my tribe."

West also opened up about his mental health during the interview.

He shared that his wife summoned motivational speaker Tony Robbins to stage an intervention after West was released from the hospital following his November 2016 breakdown.

Diagnosed with bipolar disorder, he said he's "learning how to not be on meds," telling the Times, "I took one pill in the last seven days."

He also revealed that he has thought about killing himself "all the time."

"It’s always a option and [expletive]. Like Louis C.K. said: I flip through the manual. I weigh all the options," he said.

But, he added, on a more hopeful note, "I’m just having this epiphany now, ’cause I didn’t do it, but I did think it all the way through. But if I didn’t think it all the way through, then it’s actually maybe more of a chance of it happening."

https://goodmorningamerica.com/cult...ed-kim-kardashian-west-leave-slavery-56168211


----------



## berrydiva

Why doesn't he understand that even though black folks were enslaved for 400 years (it was actually more Kanye but whatever) that they weren't collectively mentally prisoned?! Does he really not know how many revolts, escape attempts (successful and unsuccessful), those born into slaver that chose death over a life of enslavement, and all the other ways slaves attempted to free themselves existed? He clearly has no idea of the slaves who taught themselves to read and acquire trades with the hopes of it pulling them out of bondage or to buy their own freedom. Does he not realize that segregation and Jim Crow ended not all that long ago (1968 and 1965 respectively which is why all those people wishing this version of America comes back needs to just admit they're racist) and the exponential accomplishments since? None of that sounds like mental prison to me.  Mental prison is accepting your current state...something is severely wrong with him in regards to this topic and he, like many Americans, seems to need an education of slavery, Jim Crow and the impact of its aftermath.  He has very little respect for what it took to get to this point for the majority of black folks in the US. His comments disgust me. Lol. No one in the community wants to protect your voice bruh....he's out here jiving now because the black community didn't support his album and his sales were trash.

He needs Jesus and an ass whooping with a switch.

For those who haven't watch the 13th or read The New Jim Crow go educate yourselves....both are great introductions...don't think this clown is saying anything of value, logical or with knowledge.


----------



## prettyprincess

^^ Bc he’s a flipping moron who thinks he’s more profound than he really is. He’s married to a bobble head who exploits young women and the black community for $. He should free himself from his own shackles before lecturing on slavery. And the biggest morons of all are us, for even giving any of them attention.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

berrydiva said:


> Why doesn't he understand that even though black folks were enslaved for 400 years (it was actually more Kanye but whatever) that they weren't collectively mentally prisoned?! Does he really not know how many revolts, escape attempts (successful and unsuccessful), those born into slaver that chose death over a life of enslavement, and all the other ways slaves attempted to free themselves existed? He clearly has no idea of the slaves who taught themselves to read and acquire trades with the hopes of it pulling them out of bondage or to buy their own freedom. Does he not realize that segregation and Jim Crow ended not all that long ago (1968 and 1965 respectively which is why all those people wishing this version of America comes back needs to just admit they're racist) and the exponential accomplishments since? None of that sounds like mental prison to me.  Mental prison is accepting your current state...something is severely wrong with him in regards to this topic and he, like many Americans, seems to need an education of slavery, Jim Crow and the impact of its aftermath.  He has very little respect for what it took to get to this point for the majority of black folks in the US. His comments disgust me. Lol. No one in the community wants to protect your voice bruh....he's out here jiving now because the black community didn't support his album and his sales were trash.
> 
> He needs Jesus and an ass whooping with a switch.
> 
> For those who haven't watch the 13th or read The New Jim Crow go educate yourselves....both are great introductions...don't think this clown is saying anything of value, logical or with knowledge.


What is this, tPF Identity Politics 101 on steroids? Kanye's been black his whole life, I doubt he needs you or anyone else to tell him how to be black.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> ^^ Bc he’s a flipping moron who thinks he’s more profound than he really is. He’s married to a bobble head who exploits young women and the black community for $. He should free himself from his own shackles before lecturing on slavery. And the biggest morons of all are us, for even giving any of them attention.


Preach.


----------



## berrydiva

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What is this, tPF Identity Politics 101 on steroids? Kanye's been black his whole life, I doubt he needs you or anyone else to tell him how to be black.


----------



## prettyprincess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What is this, tPF Identity Politics 101 on steroids? Kanye's been black his whole life, I doubt he needs you or anyone else to tell him how to be black.


Maybe someone should remind him...


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Diagnosed with bipolar disorder, he said he's "learning how to not be on meds," telling the Times, "I took one pill in the last seven days."



Uh oh. If he was being honest in that  interview we’ll be treated to some crazy tweets from him soon. Kanye cannot be off of his meds. He certainly can’t “learn how to not be on meds,” whatever that means.


----------



## mkr

Please. Kim is never going to leave Kanye West.  He might have lost his luster but he’s still the biggest star she’ll ever get.


----------



## bag-mania

And I'm calling BS on Kanye when he says he thinks of killing himself all the time. That man loves himself too much to commit suicide.

Now, I absolutely believe he wants the attention he'll receive by saying that, narcissist that he is.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> And I'm calling BS on Kanye when he says he thinks of killing himself all the time. That man loves himself too much to commit suicide.
> 
> Now, I absolutely believe he wants the attention he'll receive by saying that, narcissist that he is.



Don’t bipolars have a fairly high suicide rate?  I read that somewhere. Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Luv n bags

DC-Cutie said:


> if it was the interview she did with Van Jones, that's not what she said.  No talk of goals on becoming *****.
> 
> this is what she said - When Jones first asked Kardashian if running for president was among her future endeavors, she shied away from the possibility, saying, "Oh, I don't think that's even on my mind."



The next lipo and booty injections is on her mind!


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Don’t bipolars have a fairly high suicide rate?  I read that somewhere. Correct me if I’m wrong.



They may, but I'm not sure that's the case when the same patient is both bipolar and narcissistic. Kanye often displays the grandiosity that exists in both conditions.


----------



## pixiejenna

He probably has had plenty of suicidal thoughts he’s bipolar and it’s from one extreme to the other. Even as narcissistic as he is lows are still lows. I’m more curious how long he’s been on medication and why does he want to go off? I’m not a doctor and I don’t play one online. But my general understanding of psychiatric medications is it takes roughly a month to work and aren’t really designed for patients to com off of them unless they are having serious side effects. Going off of them will cause them to reverse the progress they made on them. I’m thinking that he was self medicating and maybe he’s trying to ween off of drugs he probably shouldn’t have been taking in the first place.


----------



## Irishgal

One of the reasons bipolar patients are not medication compliant is because the manic phases or episodes feel really, really good (until the mania moves to psychosis, which is doesn’t do in all patients). Then when they become depressed they feel so hopeless and awful they either just don’t care or don’t have the energy to recall to take their medication. Even with the new generation of mood stabilizers which have less side effects than the drugs of old, like lithium, it’s one of the hardest patient populations to keep compliant.


----------



## mdcx

bag-mania said:


> Uh oh. If he was being honest in that  interview we’ll be treated to some crazy tweets from him soon. Kanye cannot be off of his meds. He certainly can’t “learn how to not be on meds,” whatever that means.


Learning how to not be on meds? Holy cow. Bipolar disorder is not something you can self-medicate with positive thoughts and a healthy diet. 

There just don't seem to be too many checks and balances in Kardashian world. Everyone does whatever the hell they want and the giant cushion of money makes it all okay. Kanye needs to be in constant contact with his medical team to stabilise his condition. No doubt all the touring and situations he gets himself into do not help keep him stable.


----------



## mdcx

pixiejenna said:


> He probably has had plenty of suicidal thoughts he’s bipolar and it’s from one extreme to the other. Even as narcissistic as he is lows are still lows. I’m more curious how long he’s been on medication and why does he want to go off? I’m not a doctor and I don’t play one online. But my general understanding of psychiatric medications is it takes roughly a month to work and aren’t really designed for patients to com off of them unless they are having serious side effects. Going off of them will cause them to reverse the progress they made on them. I’m thinking that he was self medicating and maybe he’s trying to ween off of drugs he probably shouldn’t have been taking in the first place.


He probably feels that the mania "frees" his creativity and is he is medicated he won't be as creative. In the manic state people can act impulsively and self-destructively - overspending, self-harm, failing to care for themselves or their children, risky behaviours like unprotected sex etc. It's really sad that the K family doesn't seem to take it very seriously but also not that surprising. Unmedicated Kanye gets more publicity.


----------



## myown

was this ever posted?





Chicago is stunning


----------



## bag-princess

This girl! [emoji1]


Kim Kardashian Shares A Graphic Sex Tip That Has Everyone Running To The Grocery Store


https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1658637352&linkId=54013146


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> This girl! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Shares A Graphic Sex Tip That Has Everyone Running To The Grocery Store
> 
> 
> https://www.bet.com/style/living/2018/07/08/kim-kardashian-sex-tip.html?cid=Real Husbands of Hollywood__FBPAGE__Link_1658637352&linkId=54013146


So she's trying to recycle Erykah Badu's advice as her own.


----------



## roses5682

Saw this at the grocery store


----------



## dell

roses5682 said:


> Saw this at the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125398



What is wrong with her upper lip in this pic?


----------



## mkr

It’s over-drawn.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

This bish forgot they did an episode on pineapple juice and vag taste on KUWTK


----------



## berrydiva

dell said:


> What is wrong with her upper lip in this pic?


Going for that Beyonce lip


----------



## mdcx

roses5682 said:


> Saw this at the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125398


I am distracted by the Lindsay-Ben wedding and baby story! I hope the lady has enough sense not to have kids with him. He seems like  pretty unwell addict.


----------



## dell

mkr said:


> It’s over-drawn.



Guess she did her own make up that day....


----------



## raspberrypink

roses5682 said:


> Saw this at the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125398


I'm so amused... I mean I see the headline which says Divorce.... and I'm dying for someone here to verify if that's true. And yet all I see is comments on her lips, makeup, even Lindsay etc. Can we get back to the topic of the divorce please [emoji38] .


----------



## mkr

She’s not divorcing Kanye West. She would lose her seat at the A List table.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mdcx said:


> I am distracted by the Lindsay-Ben wedding and baby story! I hope the lady has enough sense not to have kids with him. He seems like  pretty unwell addict.


I'm I'm looking at "Blake put me through hell"


----------



## mkr

I’d rather see Chip and Joanna’s new baby!


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> She’s not divorcing Kanye West. She would lose her seat at the A List table.



exactly!!  and give up her access to people that would usually cross the street when they see her coming - never!! she will ride or die until the end. 




mkr said:


> I’d rather see Chip and Joanna’s new baby!






girl no - don't mention these people in my presence!!!  i am an HGTV junkie that had to quit cold turkey because they show their show every.dang.day sometimes all day since they announced they were not going to do it anymore. i am sick.and.tired of seeing them.  be gone already!!!!  damn!   thank goodness for DIY channel.  i can't even watch HGTV and chill out like i used to because of them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  and give up her access to people that would usually cross the street when they see her coming - never!! she will ride or die until the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl no - don't mention these people in my presence!!!  i am an HGTV junkie that had to quit cold turkey because they show their show every.dang.day sometimes all day since they announced they were not going to do it anymore. i am sick.and.tired of seeing them.  be gone already!!!!  damn!   thank goodness for DIY channel.  i can't even watch HGTV and chill out like i used to because of them.


well, apparently they are coming back... LOL


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> well, apparently they are coming back... LOL



well i am not shocked or surprised!  i said all along that i don't believe they were going to walk away from the show and the big $$$$  - even though they said it was because they wanted to spend time with the kids!  they are raking in the money and the people that were crying and begging them to stay - as they made holy trips to waco to see them one last time - were all fools!  it was just a big marketing ploy.


----------



## mkr

I watch the show for Chip. He’s hilarious.


----------



## Swanky

They launched  a line w/ my favorite rug company and are all over Target.  They def didn't really "walk away"!


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I watch the show for Chip. He’s hilarious.



That is why I watched too! He’s an idiot! [emoji1]
Even though sometimes she seems so annoyed and embarrassed by his goofing around. 



Swanky said:


> They launched  a line w/ my favorite rug company and are all over Target.  They def didn't really "walk away"!




Target,Pier One,Bed Bath&Beyond and several others! Which is why I knew they were not going away anytime soon! Joanna knows what’s up!


----------



## Swanky

Loloi is who they've also collaborated with, my fave rug co!


----------



## mkr

Dang Kim has become so boring that Swanky can’t even stay on topic!

No shade Swanky![emoji8]


----------



## Swanky




----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Dang Kim has become so boring that Swanky can’t even stay on topic!
> 
> No shade Swanky![emoji8]



[emoji23] lol!!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Dang Kim has become so boring that Swanky can’t even stay on topic!
> 
> No shade Swanky![emoji8]


I know right.  I was about to report her, but then I was like, errr...ummm...


----------



## legaldiva

So they are divorcing once & for all, right?


----------



## raspberrypink

mkr said:


> She’s not divorcing Kanye West. She would lose her seat at the A List table.


Oh.... fake news [emoji19] . They will really do anything to grab my attention.... as much as I tried to ignore all things Kardashian.


----------



## bag-princess

https://bet.us/2znCjMT


Not A Gold Digger! Here's Why Kim Kardashian West Has A No-Gift Policy For Her Kids


A little snippet- 


“I don’t like presents anymore. I just don’t want that stuff right now. I don’t buy a lot,” she shared. “I worry about giving my kids too much. We don’t do gifts. They have to really earn it. But we talk about it all the time, about not getting too much and just trying to be as grounded and well rounded as possible.”



——


Didn’t Khloe recently give North a very $$$ gift? I guess it doesn’t apply to aunties.


----------



## mkr

She had a mermaid party for North with real mermaids.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> She had a mermaid party for North with *real mermaids.*



   not even kim can make that happen!!!  LOL


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> not even kim can make that happen!!!  LOL



Okay they were fake real mermaids.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Okay they were fake real mermaids.


 *snort*


----------



## roses5682

mkr said:


> Okay they were fake real mermaids.



Lol!!!


----------



## bag-princess

She so deep!! [emoji1]



Kim Kardashian West defends wearing braids, says it's 'cultural inspiration'



https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...-wearing-braids-cultural-inspiration-56639285


----------



## berrydiva

She's annoying.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This really is a sign of a perfectly sane and balanced evolution of society that people in it feel pressured to defend their hairstyle choices publicly


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> She's annoying.



AF


----------



## VickyB

Did anybody watch the new episode where Kim goes for Kourt's jugular???? I think that shizzz was real.


----------



## tulipfield

VickyB said:


> Did anybody watch the new episode where Kim goes for Kourt's jugular???? I think that shizzz was real.



I did.  Kourt’s tears looked real.  But I did think she was being unreasonable, especially even when Kim moved everything around for her.  I feel like maybe Kourtney was being unreasonable just to make drama for the show but Kim’s reaction was a little stronger than anyone expected.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Did anybody watch the new episode where Kim goes for Kourt's jugular???? I think that shizzz was real.




was it last sunday's episode??  i might need to go check it out on demand.   i have seen several things online about it saying kim was savage!!   and kourt with tears i just can't see - she is usually just as bad!


----------



## pukasonqo

anything to keep people talking, ratings up and the show on air


----------



## DC-Cutie

pukasonqo said:


> anything to keep people talking, ratings up and the show on air


right! because paps just got pics of them together...  after Kourts alleged breakup


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork




----------



## terebina786

You know it was fully staged when they took to Twitter after the show airing to continue the drama and hashtagged KWUTK after all their nonsense.


----------



## jcnc

Thet give a whole new meaning to “reality Tv”


----------



## mkr

There’s nothing real about it.


----------



## zen1965

Goodness - the voice of the TV presenter.  Like raking finger nails across a blackboard. The producers must be deaf.
Also, out of the three Kourt is the only one looking human (and actually quite pretty). Kim looks like an anime character, and poor Khlogre - I have no words.


----------



## sdkitty

zen1965 said:


> Goodness - the voice of the TV presenter.  Like raking finger nails across a blackboard. The producers must be deaf.
> Also, out of the three Kourt is the only one looking human (and actually quite pretty). Kim looks like an anime character, and poor Khlogre - I have no words.


I know.  I don't watch them on TV but from what I've seen  I think Kourtney is the most attractive of the three......no huge butt, etc.  And looks the most natural.


----------



## VickyB

I'm on Team Kim on this one. She finally put Kourtney in her place. Kourt always expects that her priorities , opinions and schedule ***** anybody's. I think the "fight" may have been staged but the vicious things Kim said to Kourtney were not. Lots of anger and resentment there going back years. Same with the things that Kourtney said. She basically said that she doesn't respect how her family has chosen to live their lives and point blank said she doesn't want to tape with them and she only does the show because she needs the money. It all sounded pretty real and raw to me.

Have to admit I was SHOCKED and LOLing when Kim said to Khloeger (paraphrasing here) " I'm going to call her on her(Kourt) behavior every time I see her and bring it up a notch every time to the point where I won't have to say a thing and she will cry just when she sees me". Yikes!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thanks to Kyle Dunnigan, I love seeing photos of these girls and hearing them vocal fry "so bad!" and "gross!"

Yeah, baby!


----------



## tulipfield

VickyB said:


> I'm on Team Kim on this one. She finally put Kourtney in her place. Kourt always expects that her priorities , opinions and schedule ***** anybody's. I think the "fight" may have been staged but the vicious things Kim said to Kourtney were not. Lots of anger and resentment there going back years. Same with the things that Kourtney said. She basically said that she doesn't respect how her family has chosen to live their lives and point blank said she doesn't want to tape with them and she only does the show because she needs the money. It all sounded pretty real and raw to me.
> 
> Have to admit I was SHOCKED and LOLing when Kim said to Khloeger (paraphrasing here) " I'm going to call her on her(Kourt) behavior every time I see her and bring it up a notch every time to the point where I won't have to say a thing and she will cry just when she sees me". Yikes!!!



If that’s true then I think Kourt’s making excuses.   Any one of them could cash out and invest whatever they have and live off that the rest of their lives.  The show itself doesn’t pay that much so couldn’t Kourtney bow out like Rob’s done in the past?

I’ve always liked Kourtney but she can’t cop this holier-than-thou attitude when she won’t give up the benefits of the lifestyle.


----------



## Wamgurl

So, Kourtney wishes she made enough money to be a stay at home Mom? Did I hear her right? She feels guilt because she can’t be home when her kids get home from school?? But it’s ok to traipse around the globe with her BOYfriend...these people are so out of touch with the real world.


----------



## myown

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>



so funny in the second video. 
Kim is eating noodles, then she is cleaning her plate, next eating again and then Khloe is still cooking the noodles?


----------



## berrydiva

Wamgurl said:


> So, Kourtney wishes she made enough money to be a stay at home Mom? Did I hear her right? She feels guilt because she can’t be home when her kids get home from school?? But it’s ok to traipse around the globe with her BOYfriend...these people are so out of touch with the real world.


If it means anything, her kids were traipsing with her. Lol


----------



## bag-princess

jcnc said:


> Thet give a whole new meaning to “reality Tv”



Girl reality tv ain’t real anymore!  ITA with you it has taken on a whole new meaning now.


----------



## tweegy

Wamgurl said:


> So, Kourtney wishes she made enough money to be a stay at home Mom? Did I hear her right? She feels guilt because she can’t be home when her kids get home from school?? But it’s ok to traipse around the globe with her BOYfriend...these people are so out of touch with the real world.



GIRL!!!!!! That was the Saaaaamme thing I was thinking like wtf is she talking about?!? I like kourtney the best of the 3 but she made no sense in that statement. 

She I’m sure already has more than enough money that she can do what she wants so bye. But she’s all over the globe even up to a few days ago on snap


----------



## mkr

Wamgurl said:


> So, Kourtney wishes she made enough money to be a stay at home Mom? Did I hear her right? She feels guilt because she can’t be home when her kids get home from school?? But it’s ok to traipse around the globe with her BOYfriend...these people are so out of touch with the real world.



Where does she work???  Oh and

Her kids go to school???


----------



## pukasonqo

isn’t she a stay at home mum? or pap walks now count as a job?
so, it’s over and done w kougar kourtney and we are back to mother earth kourtney...


----------



## berrydiva

Weren't Kourtney and Rob the two lowest paid from the show? I could see Kourtney needing the show and relying on her appearances to maintain her lifestyle....she has nothing else going on outside of the show. I never understood why she didn't focus on something aligned to her lifestyle like Jessica Alba did with her brand.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Weren't Kourtney and Rob the two lowest paid from the show? I could see Kourtney needing the show and relying on her appearances to maintain her lifestyle....she has nothing else going on outside of the show. I never understood why she didn't focus on something aligned to her lifestyle like Jessica Alba did with her brand.




i have only watched the show very sporadiclly - but in that time i have seen her mention at least a couple of times about her love for interior design and putting together a book. (i almost said writing a book! LOL)  i know she has been in a few articles about her home and how she loves decorating.  i don't know why PMK has not capitalized on this aspect of her life.  she could have something of value to look back on instead of running around the globe with her latest boy toy as she tries to appear unbothered!


----------



## Bentley1

She didn’t do anything & wont do anything  else bc she’s LAZY. 
This woman gives off the laziest vibe I’ve ever come across, to the point where just opening her mouth to talk is a huge effort for her.


----------



## bussbuss

bag-princess said:


> i have only watched the show very sporadiclly - but in that time i have seen her mention at least a couple of times about her love for interior design and putting together a book. (i almost said writing a book! LOL)  i know she has been in a few articles about her home and how she loves decorating.  i don't know why PMK has not capitalized on this aspect of her life.  she could have something of value to look back on instead of running around the globe with her latest boy toy as she tries to appear unbothered!


She should also have been the one releasing athletic wear and not khloe.....she has constantly worked out for years....and I am not sure why they never capitalized on that as well


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> She didn’t do anything & wont do anything  else bc she’s LAZY.
> This woman gives off the laziest vibe I’ve ever come across, to the point where just opening her mouth to talk is a huge effort for her.


you leave Kourt alone!!!  her dry personality is totes!


----------



## Sferics

bussbuss said:


> and not khloe



btw: Khloe's jeans are great. A friend of mine is very curvy girl and she buys them althoug she lives in europe.
I thougt the only thing Khloe has to do with these jeans is to give her name...but the trousers are very well made and look lovely. S. o. really mediated on the needs of a curvy woman's body. I think this is pretty cool.


Edit: I love the second video...they are very good actors. Kimbo is kinda eery...(can a person be eery? or do I use the word in a wrong context?)


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> btw: Khloe's jeans are great. A friend of mine is very curvy girl and she buys them althoug she lives in europe.
> *I thougt the only thing Khloe has to do with these jeans is to give her name*...but the trousers are very well made and look lovely. S. o. really mediated on the needs of a curvy woman's body. I think this is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Edit: I love the second video...they are very good actors. Kimbo is kinda eery...(can a person be eery? or do I use the word in a wrong context?)




and i still believe that!  she just may have gotten ir right this time though.  you keep throwing something up against the wall and it will eventually stick.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> and i still believe that!  she just may have gotten ir right this time though.  you keep throwing something up against the wall and it will eventually stick.


How ever this happened, she didn't give her name to some trash


----------



## bussbuss

Sferics said:


> btw: Khloe's jeans are great. A friend of mine is very curvy girl and she buys them althoug she lives in europe.
> I thougt the only thing Khloe has to do with these jeans is to give her name...but the trousers are very well made and look lovely. S. o. really mediated on the needs of a curvy woman's body. I think this is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Edit: I love the second video...they are very good actors. Kimbo is kinda eery...(can a person be eery? or do I use the word in a wrong context?)


I've heard they are just like fashionova jeans... which are also made for very curvy girls and really do look good....I think just like Kylies liptkits...those Jean's follow the same model and most likely from the same factory that fashionova Jean's are made from....just more expensive


----------



## bussbuss

bussbuss said:


> I've heard they are just like fashionova jeans... which are also made for very curvy girls and really do look good....I think just like Kylies liptkits...those Jean's follow the same model and most likely from the same factory that fashionova Jean's are made from....just more expensive


I am all for Khloe selling jeans....but I still think kourtney should have been the one selling gym clothes.....no matter how hard they try to make us believe we all know khloe does not work out....


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> How ever this happened, she didn't give her name to some trash




no not this time it seems!!   this time it actually stuck to the wall!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

zen1965 said:


> Goodness - the voice of the TV presenter.  Like raking finger nails across a blackboard. The producers must be deaf.
> Also, out of the three Kourt is the only one looking human (and actually quite pretty). Kim looks like an anime character, and poor Khlogre - I have no words.



KHLOGRE LMFAO


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Where does she work???  Oh and
> 
> Her kids go to school???


I caught that too! Her kids actually leave the house to go to skool???


----------



## Sferics

bussbuss said:


> I've heard they are just like fashionova jeans... which are also made for very curvy girls and really do look good....I think just like Kylies liptkits...those Jean's follow the same model and most likely from the same factory that fashionova Jean's are made from....just more expensive


It did not leave me in peace (why, what is wrong with me??? ) so asked my friend...She tried fashion nova aswell and she says Khloe's jeans are much better quality. The fabric, the seams and the durability.


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> btw: Khloe's jeans are great. A friend of mine is very curvy girl and she buys them althoug she lives in europe.
> I thougt the only thing Khloe has to do with these jeans is to give her name...but the trousers are very well made and look lovely. S. o. really mediated on the needs of a curvy woman's body. I think this is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Edit: I love the second video...they are very good actors. Kimbo is kinda eery...(can a person be eery? or do I use the word in a wrong context?)


She did none of the such. Let's be clear about that.. she stole the entire concept from other smaller independent black women designers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> She did none of the such. Let's be clear about that.. she stole the entire concept from other smaller independent black women designers.


they stay stealing concepts and designs, calling it their own and then fake apologizing when it comes to light


----------



## bussbuss

Sferics said:


> It did not leave me in peace (why, what is wrong with me??? ) so asked my friend...She tried fashion nova aswell and she says Khloe's jeans are much better quality. The fabric, the seams and the durability.


This is good to know....thanks for sharing...now I have to try her jeans


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


>


----------



## prettyprincess

berrydiva said:


> She did none of the such. Let's be clear about that.. she stole the entire concept from other smaller independent black women designers.



What don’t they steal from black women...


----------



## Sferics

berrydiva said:


> She did none of the such. Let's be clear about that.. she stole the entire concept from other smaller independent black women designers.



You sure have a reference, yes? 
I am very interested. If this is true, my friend can buy the real stuff, too...if available in europe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

all I know is Khloe isn't sitting around a design table sketching.  the CEO of Good American is a young black lady from the UK....  My guess is she is really the force behind the brand and Khloe is the 'face'


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> all I know is Khloe isn't sitting around a design table sketching.  the CEO of Good American is a young black lady from the UK....  My guess is she is really the force behind the brand and Khloe is the 'face'



I had to read this a couple of times before I could put my finger on what about this irked me. Now I realize that essentially to the public, Khloe is the “face” because using her would drive sales. 

Which I guess translates into the buying public being more impressed with and wanting to emulate Khloe vs Emma Grede, the CEO- who as a side note is brilliant and beautiful. 
Side note- I’m sick today and crabby so maybe I’m just touchy.


----------



## Sferics

DC-Cutie said:


> Khloe isn't sitting around a design table sketching


Of course not, she can't do that. As anybody who hasn't learned the job.


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> You sure have a reference, yes?
> I am very interested. If this is true, my friend can buy the real stuff, too...if available in europe.


Just google Destiny Bleu and Khloe...there was an entire lawsuit. Khloe was a customer and then created carbon copies of Destiny's designs.  Hell you can google "Kardashians steal ideas from black women" and see all the receipts.


----------



## pukasonqo

DC-Cutie said:


> all I know is Khloe isn't sitting around a design table sketching.  the CEO of Good American is a young black lady from the UK....  My guess is she is really the force behind the brand and Khloe is the 'face'



...the face or the azz?
i’ll see myself to the korner


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Just google Destiny Bleu and Khloe...there was an entire lawsuit. Khloe was a customer and then created carbon copies of Destiny's designs.  Hell you can google "Kardashians steal ideas from black women" and see all the receipts.



Holy hail I just googled K’s steal from black women and there’s pages[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sferics

berrydiva said:


> Just google Destiny Bleu and Khloe...there was an entire lawsuit. Khloe was a customer and then created carbon copies of Destiny's designs.  Hell you can google "Kardashians steal ideas from black women" and see all the receipts.



Woah...I did. 
This is...I don't have words. 
I don't know if I should tell my friend. She is just so happy that she found some jeans that fit so well...but I know she would not enjoy them if she knew


----------



## Pandoravuitton

. Is her butt Photoshopped or did she finally get a butt reduction? Photo Source: tmz


----------



## redney

Pandoravuitton said:


> View attachment 4165653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is her butt Photoshopped or did she finally get a butt reduction? Photo Source: tmz


Totally photoshopped.


----------



## Cocolo

Hiya Dolls.  Nice to see Kim's thread on the main page.  How far back should I go?  I saw a wonderful headline of a piece.  Something about her posing naked in a tree.  pretty funny. And yeah,  I saw the picture.  She posed, naked in a tree.  Not a map to cover up with, no gold paint, just good old back to nature Kimmie.  Gotta love her spunk.  
She'll be 75 and putting it out there.  Ok,  not in a tree but still.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

For real??????


----------



## tweegy

Well her legs are starting to show some definition so that new trainer is doing good. You can tell she's sucking her tummy in but... she's looking like she's actually working out....and will be showing it off.


----------



## Zucnarf

Viva La Fashion said:


> For real??????



Can anyone ID sandals?


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She would look great if she’d just stop thotting


----------



## berrydiva

That liposuction hole seems so high up.  Is that normally how high up they go to do lipo on the upper thigh?


----------



## berrydiva

Pandoravuitton said:


> She would look great if she’d just stop thotting


She's the queen of the thots....always has been a thot and always will be a thot.


----------



## zen1965

My 9-year old son peeped over my shoulder and commented, "Eeeeewwww, what is this woman wearing?! Looks terrible. - Oh." (_pause_) "She drives a car wearing THAT?!" (_violent head shaking, then with great conviction_): "There are much better outfits to drive a car."
No further comment needed!
:


----------



## jcnc

She needs to go easy on the tanner or adjust her makeup. Face is a different shade than the rest of the body.


----------



## baglover1973

wow....nasty.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks dirty


----------



## Addicted to bags

Viva La Fashion said:


> For real??????


What's the hole on her inner thigh in the 2nd picture? Is that the injection port for the dental work?


----------



## krissa

Pics from the wedding. The neon continues. Who’s her new trainer? I thought she didn’t work out (consistently).


----------



## Irishgal

What does Kayne have on his feet?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Irishgal said:


> What does Kayne have on his feet?


OMG, good catch!  Slippers for grandpa when he's in the hospital?


----------



## mdcx

Irishgal said:


> What does Kayne have on his feet?


Yeezy Season 6 Slides I think:


----------



## White Orchid

Addicted to bags said:


> What's the hole on her inner thigh in the 2nd picture? Is that the injection port for the dental work?


Maybe she had her fat sucked out of her lady parts


----------



## MarieG

berrydiva said:


> That liposuction hole seems so high up.  Is that normally how high up they go to do lipo on the upper thigh?



I was wondering about that hole as well! I guess if you have surgery to alter your body you'll always have scars....


----------



## bag-mania

mdcx said:


> Yeezy Season 6 Slides I think:
> 
> View attachment 4167727



Fugly. Anyone who pays $190 for those should have his head examined.


----------



## Tivo

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG, good catch!  Slippers for grandpa when he's in the hospital?


They look like orthopedic shoes


----------



## bag-princess

Did Larsa Pippen Buy An A** To Match Bestie, Kim Kardashian?

[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

I don’t follow her or know anything about her - other than Scottie - so what say you guys that do??? 


https://bet.us/2BmzIE2


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> Did Larsa Pippen Buy An A** To Match Bestie, Kim Kardashian?
> 
> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> I guess those asses can be purchased. I saw one in the wild yesterday... Yikes, what a sight irl.


----------



## Sferics

Pandoravuitton said:


> View attachment 4165653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is her butt Photoshopped or did she finally get a butt reduction? Photo Source: tmz



Apart from Kimbo's boulder: It is shameful and unworthy of chanel to make something like this...leotard.


----------



## mkr

mdcx said:


> Yeezy Season 6 Slides I think:
> 
> View attachment 4167727


So what is so special about these shoes?  They've been around for quite a while.  He just put his name on them and they're worth $190? Okay...


----------



## Sferics

Here it is better to see.
Why, why, why would s.o. want to have this weird body-shape (if you are not Mewto)?











So go and just find you golden angle...? I see! *cough*
	

		
			
		

		
	







...


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> Here it is better to see.
> Why, why, why would s.o. want to have this weird body-shape (if you are not Mewto)?
> 
> View attachment 4168145
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go and just find you golden angle...? I see! *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






She may look good from the front but the view from behind is a nightmare to behold!!! [emoji1]


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> She may look good from the front but the view from behind is a nightmare to behold!!! [emoji1]


For me she looks bizzar from the front, too 
I will never understand this body-concept. For me it is not feminine, it is just weird.

...and they worked (t)he(i)r ass off with the ps


----------



## Lounorada

A latex dress to a wedding...?


Kim couldn't look more pretentious even if she tried and that over-inflated ego of hers is insufferable. I can't roll my eyes hard enough any time I see pics of her.

I still don't believe she works out. She's always had toned legs, some people do naturally, but lately since she lost weight, her body has that uneven, bumpy look like there isn't an inch of her that hasn't been lipo'd.
Kourtney is the eldest and still has the best body in the family becasue it's obvious she eats well and works out.


----------



## bagsforme

berrydiva said:


> That liposuction hole seems so high up.  Is that normally how high up they go to do lipo on the upper thigh?



Thats definitely not a lipo scar.  They are super tiny, less than a cm.  There's no way you'd be able to see it in a photo unless ultra close up.

She looks tone but still so disproportionate.  And every pic looks like she's sucking in her stomach. Cause how can you have the side line definition without having somewhat of 6-pack lines?


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> Thats definitely not a lipo scar.  They are super tiny, less than a cm.  There's no way you'd be able to see it in a photo unless ultra close up.


I never thought they could be but they all seem to have what appears to be lipo scars that can been seen in photos...I don't know if it's because of the amount of times they've gotten lipo but you can definitely see their puncture scars in photos. Especially Khloe...she has a lot of puncture scars. Unless Khloe and Kim share the same exact scarring in the same exact places because they're sisters 



> She looks tone but still so disproportionate.  And every pic looks like she's sucking in her stomach. Cause how can you have the side line definition without having somewhat of 6-pack lines?


She's been sucking in her stomach....its her new thing. It's very possible to have defined obliques without having defined rectus (6-pack) muscles.  Britney Spears is a good example of having defined obliques but not a six pack.  Kim got lipo though so....lol. Looks like she mostly works out her legs.


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> Here it is better to see.
> Why, why, why would s.o. want to have this weird body-shape (if you are not Mewto)?
> 
> View attachment 4168145
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go and just find you golden angle...? I see! *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks fine from the front.  It's her butt not matching her thighs that looks strange. She wanted to be shaped like a black woman to attract those pathetic color-struck men and failed miserably. I used to wonder what her behind would look like once she had kids and now I'm wondering what will it look like in 20 years....I hope technology can help her out then.


----------



## Irishgal

Her body shape would be fine if it was natural.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> She looks fine from the front.  It's her butt not matching her thighs that looks strange. She wanted to be shaped like a black woman to attract those pathetic color-struck men and failed miserably. I used to wonder what her behind would look like once she had kids and now I'm wondering what will it look like in 20 years....I hope technology can help her out then.



Can you explain what this means “color struck”? I’m not familiar with this and would like to understand.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Irishgal said:


> Can you explain what this means “color struck”? I’m not familiar with this and would like to understand.


Struck by a box of crayons?


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Can you explain what this means “color struck”? I’m not familiar with this and would like to understand.


I don't know if the term existed before Zora Neale Hurston's play but basically it refers to people who fetishize others based on the color of their skin...the play depicts a deeper theme, of course (it's an excellent read of you're interested). The Kardashians/Jenners fetishize black and women; and, it seems most of the men interested in them seem color struck. Hence them all rushing to retrofit their bodies into the features of black women. We've all come across someone color struck.  I once had a Japanese coworker who was obsessed with having a "white" baby...lol. The humans have issues.


----------



## VickyB

ACK! What fresh hell is this?
She looks terrible and that crotch shot should have come with a warning.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I don't know if the term existed before Zora Neale Hurston's play but basically it refers to people who fetishize others based on the color of their skin...the play depicts a deeper theme, of course (it's an excellent read of you're interested). The Kardashians/Jenners fetishize black and women; and, it seems most of the men interested in them seem color struck. Hence them all rushing to retrofit their bodies into the features of black women. We've all come across someone color struck.  I once had a Japanese coworker who was obsessed with having a "white" baby...lol. The humans have issues.



Interesting. Thank you for the explanation.
I feel old but “Mules and Men” was required reading for me in college.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Did Larsa Pippen Buy An A** To Match Bestie, Kim Kardashian?
> 
> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> I don’t follow her or know anything about her - other than Scottie - so what say you guys that do???
> 
> 
> https://bet.us/2BmzIE2


Geez, is that Dr. giving out referral discounts or something?


----------



## mkr

I don’t think she works out. She has some tone because she’s lost so much weight that bone and muscle show more. She has so much contour and tanner on she looks tone. I could take bronzer to my abs and look tone too but she has no muscles in front, which connect to to the sides.  She’s 100% store bought. 

Those inner thighs made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## VickyB

She irreversibly ruined her figure for life with all those a$$ injections. Now she looks emaciated from the waist up. She has become a pathetic caricature of herself.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I don’t think she works out. She has some tone because she’s lost so much weight that bone and muscle show more. She has so much contour and tanner on she looks tone. I could take bronzer to my abs and look tone too but she has no muscles in front, which connect to to the sides.  She’s 100% store bought.
> 
> Those inner thighs made me throw up in my mouth a little.


A glimpse of the gates of hell will do that to a person.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Interesting. Thank you for the explanation.
> I feel old but “Mules and Men” was required reading for me in college.


I think Color Struck is older so you're not that old. lol. Think Their Eyes Were Watching was our required reading if I remember correctly.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> I don’t think she works out. She has some tone because she’s lost so much weight that bone and muscle show more. She has so much contour and tanner on she looks tone. I could take bronzer to my abs and look tone too but she has no muscles in front, which connect to to the sides.  She’s 100% store bought.
> 
> Those inner thighs made me throw up in my mouth a little.


You can see her calves more defined as well as her thighs are showing definition.. I think its from the workouts. She partnered with that instagram chick and since then shes improved.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG Jezebel has a great picture of Kimbo being hoisted up into her car by Yezz himself. I had to share it here because it’s hilarious and the other poster commented on how her son was like she wore that to drive and was upset by how ridiculous it was. Apparently she needs to be hoisted in/out of her cars a la Mariah Carey style when she dresses like this. 

https://jezebel.com/in-which-kim-ka...flow&utm_campaign=socialflow_jezebel_facebook


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sferics said:


> For me she looks bizzar from the front, too
> I will never understand this body-concept. For me it is not feminine, it is just weird.



Yes it's weird from the front too. The "ideal" waist/hip differential is 10 - 12 inches. Hers looks like it has to be at least 20 inches.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Kimbo looks like one of the woman on " Botched " who wants a body like Barbie. Her waist is totally out of proportion to har waist and boobs. And it's not exercise she doing, she's using a waist trainer. That's why she looks so strange. Boy, does she have body issues...


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yes it's weird from the front too. The "ideal" waist/hip differential is 10 - 12 inches. Hers looks like it has to be at least 20 inches.


"Ideal" to who?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ That's why I put it in quotes doll.


----------



## bag-princess

i want to know who this professional lotioner is - that makes sure she is always moistrurized!! 

you mean her lazy a$$ can't/doesn't know how to use lotion!


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> *For me she looks bizzar from the front, too *
> I will never understand this body-concept. For me it is not feminine, it is just weird.
> 
> ...and they worked (t)he(i)r ass off with the ps





i would rather see her coming than going!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i want to know who this professional lotioner is - that makes sure she is always moistrurized!!
> 
> you mean her lazy a$$ can't/doesn't know how to use lotion!


I don't know about you but I can't the whole of my back as I would like to and a professional lotioner sounds intriguing. lol.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I don't know about you but I can't the whole of my back as I would like to and a professional lotioner sounds intriguing. lol.




That’s what husband’s are for! [emoji6] I’m not paying anyone a salary for that! [emoji3]


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> That’s what husband’s are for! [emoji6] I’m not paying anyone a salary for that! [emoji3]


He does a terrible job and kinda just slaps it on...he's been fired from that job.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> He does a terrible job and kinda just slaps it on...he's been fired from that job.




[emoji1][emoji1] maybe that’s why Kim had to hire someone!


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> So what is so special about these shoes?  They've been around for quite a while.  He just put his name on them and they're worth $190? Okay...



My son (19) has 2 pairs of Yeezy tennis shoes. They seem to be a hot thing with his crowd. Not sure why?? Guess I shouldn’t question his fashion sense. He doesn’t question mine [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Freckles1 said:


> My son (19) has 2 pairs of Yeezy tennis shoes. They seem to be a hot thing with his crowd. Not sure why?? Guess I shouldn’t question his fashion sense. He doesn’t question mine [emoji23][emoji23]


A friend of my nephew went on about how he wanted a pair of the new ones.  Like you, who am I to question his fashion sense because I know the older folks didn't understand me wearing two toned slouch socks. Lol.


----------



## TC1

Freckles1 said:


> My son (19) has 2 pairs of Yeezy tennis shoes. They seem to be a hot thing with his crowd. Not sure why?? Guess I shouldn’t question his fashion sense. He doesn’t question mine [emoji23][emoji23]


I have a pair of Yeezy's (Boosts) and I'm in my 40's, They're super comfortable!!


----------



## bag-princess

The Wests Are Preparing For Baby No. 4 By Way Of A Gestational Carrier - Kim Kardashian's last embryo is male!




Only seven months after welcoming their third child, daughter Chicago West, US Weekly reports that sources close to Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are confirming the Wests are ready to have another baby “soon.”

“[They] have one last embryo left,” an insider shared, before adding that the sex of the embryo is male.


According to the report, Kimye is already looking to have the embryo implanted into a gestational carrier.

ICYMI: This wouldn’t be the first time the celebrity couple turned to a gestational carrier, "a woman who carries a baby that she has no biological relationship to," according to Kim. 

After having high-risk pregnancies with daughter North, 5, and son Saint, 2, due to preeclampsia and placenta accrete, the 37-year-old Keeping Up With the Kardashians star and her husband paid a surrogate $45,000 to carry their third child, Chicago.


So how many babies should we expect from Kimye? 

According to Kim, she wants to draw the line at four kids. “I don’t think I could handle more than that,” she confessed to Elle back in April. “My time is spread really thin. And I think it’s important that in all couples, the mom gives the husband as much attention as the kids.”

How exciting!

Are we the only ones wondering predicting the baby's name? Just wondering.[emoji1][emoji1]



https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1734869077&linkId=55874021


----------



## mkr

Oh goody


----------



## knasarae

TC1 said:


> I have a pair of Yeezy's (Boosts) and I'm in my 40's, They're super comfortable!!


Late 30's here.  I have two pair, and my husband has a pair.  I have a lot of sneakers in general, and the Yeezy Boosts are my most comfortable pair period. After hearing how comfortable they were, I would've wanted a pair regardless if Kanye was associated or not.  Overall, the Adidas Boost technology is very good.

As for the Nylon flip flops I don't understand why he didn't wear his correct size.  I saw the close-up of his feet and they looked 2-3 sizes too small.  His heel was totally hanging off the back.  Or was that intentional??


----------



## knasarae

Duplicate post.


----------



## *spoiled*

They are still gross I see.


----------



## jcnc

Kim at the Designer bag reseller What Goes Around Comes Around's  25th anniversary  star-studded fête at its Beverly Hills boutique.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Your spanx has to be shorter than your dress...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jcnc said:


> Kim at the Designer bag reseller What Goes Around Comes Around's  25th anniversary  star-studded fête at its Beverly Hills boutique.


She's showing her spanx off a lot. Maybe she's promoting it? Not much seems left too chance with the K ladies.


----------



## Bentley1

I thought she fired her assistant Stephanie months ago, what’s she doing there


----------



## berrydiva

She looks so try hard...her body looks good though.


----------



## tweegy

jcnc said:


> Kim at the Designer bag reseller What Goes Around Comes Around's  25th anniversary  star-studded fête at its Beverly Hills boutique.


No matter how skinny or toned, you will never tear Kim away from her spanx lol


----------



## Irishgal

Sort of a mash up between a condom and a bottle of Pepto Bismol


----------



## jcnc

Irishgal said:


> Sort of a mash up between a condom and a bottle of Pepto Bismol


----------



## tulipfield

Bentley1 said:


> I thought she fired her assistant Stephanie months ago, what’s she doing there



I think they still hang out.


----------



## dell

susanagonzc said:


> Your spanx has to be shorter than your dress...



At least I don’t have to see her hoo ha! I’d much rather see the spanx.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Kardashian Shows Off Strange Body Modification Necklace
-- See the Pics!   
*
*Kim Kardashian West is sporting a new accessory and it's making us do a double take! 

The KKW Beauty founder showed off on Instagram a choker in the same color of her skin, which looks like it was implanted onto her neck. The necklace is from A. Human, an experiential art exhibit and fashion line that explores body modification created by friend Simon Huck. West explained the necklace lights up to the rhythm of her heartbeat on her Story clip.  Gal-pal Chrissy Teigen also shared her head-turning accessory as the model opted for a feather piece plastered on her décolletage, which daughter Luna approved of, saying, "I like it!"  Queer Eye's resident fashion expert Tan France posted a selfie in his opulent collar design, aptly named The Tudor.

"When you think of the future, you think dark, dystopian -- there are all these images that come to mind," Huck told Vogue about the concept. "I didn’t want to create a utopian world, but I definitely wanted to create a world that was optimistic or, at the bare minimum, neutral. We wanted to use the future of fashion and the future of self-expression as a way to look at the future. That is how the ethos of A. Human formed."

The exhibition will launch during New York Fashion Week on Sept. 5. So if you're keen to try a bespoke heart or biological heels, get your tickets for $40 here. 


West suggests sister Kourtney may be "the new Rob" in KUWTK:
*



https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kim-kardashian-shows-off-strange-221511781.html


----------



## Jayne1

These people are so bored.


----------



## zen1965

... and boring.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ok so I randomly came across this on IG. I actually LOL for once with this family.


----------



## clydekiwi

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian Shows Off Strange Body Modification Necklace
> -- See the Pics!
> *
> *Kim Kardashian West is sporting a new accessory and it's making us do a double take!
> 
> The KKW Beauty founder showed off on Instagram a choker in the same color of her skin, which looks like it was implanted onto her neck. The necklace is from A. Human, an experiential art exhibit and fashion line that explores body modification created by friend Simon Huck. West explained the necklace lights up to the rhythm of her heartbeat on her Story clip.  Gal-pal Chrissy Teigen also shared her head-turning accessory as the model opted for a feather piece plastered on her décolletage, which daughter Luna approved of, saying, "I like it!"  Queer Eye's resident fashion expert Tan France posted a selfie in his opulent collar design, aptly named The Tudor.
> 
> "When you think of the future, you think dark, dystopian -- there are all these images that come to mind," Huck told Vogue about the concept. "I didn’t want to create a utopian world, but I definitely wanted to create a world that was optimistic or, at the bare minimum, neutral. We wanted to use the future of fashion and the future of self-expression as a way to look at the future. That is how the ethos of A. Human formed."
> 
> The exhibition will launch during New York Fashion Week on Sept. 5. So if you're keen to try a bespoke heart or biological heels, get your tickets for $40 here.
> 
> 
> West suggests sister Kourtney may be "the new Rob" in KUWTK:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kim-kardashian-shows-off-strange-221511781.html



It looks evil


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeez apparently felt the need to address his slide issues and posted a diagram stating this is the Japanese way of wearing shoes. I don’t know what’s funnier the fact that the comments bothered him enough to address it or the fact that he somehow thinks that he still believes that slipper slides to a wedding is acceptable regardless of the fitting.


----------



## mkr

So was he at a Japanese wedding that he would follow this tradition?


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't say it made sense I said this is his lame excuse lol.


----------



## bag-princess

The Internet Is Destroying Kim Kardashian For Biting Rihanna's Fenty Beauty Campaign



https://www.bet.com/style/beauty/20...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1753964621&linkId=56312356


----------



## mkr

Get out I don’t believe it....


----------



## pixiejenna

What’s not to believe the K’s rip off everything and everyone hell they built a empire on ripping off others. Of course she ripped off another campaign of a brand that’s more successful she wants to emulate Rihana.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pixiejenna said:


> What’s not to believe the K’s rip off everything and everyone hell they built a empire on ripping off others. Of course she ripped off another campaign of a brand that’s more successful she wants to emulate Rihana.



Pretty sure her comment was meant to be taken sarcastically since it’s a known fact that the Ks steal ideas from black women all the time.


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West lied about professor gig, college says. 



Kanye West fans rejoiced this week when the superstar rapper announced plans to teach a course at the Art Institute of Chicago and the American Academy of Art, but the celebration came to a halt on Monday as the college shot down his announcement.

West made the apparently false claims during a tweet storm on Sunday, sparking online chatter from social media users who cheered the announcement and shared ideas on what the art class should cover.

“We need to be overwhelmed with love and inspiration,” he tweeted. “I will teach a course at the Art Institute of Chicago and the American Academy of Art.”

The posts gained a lot of traction online, accumulating more than 233,000 likes and retweets and nearly 2,000 comments on Twitter, but the schools said the claims were untrue.


Representatives for both the Art Institute of Chicago and the American Academy of Art told Chicago ABC station WLS that there were no such plans in place.






https://abcn.ws/2N2fFQK


----------



## DC-Cutie

He also lied about Kim being in Law School.....


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> He also lied about Kim being in Law School.....





WHAT!? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji1] I missed that somewhere!


----------



## madamefifi

I don’t think the teaching claim was a lie, per se. I think he just decided he was going to teach a class and fully assumed the Art Institute would fall all over itself to make it happen. Remember, he has a monstrous ego with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> He also lied about Kim being in Law School.....


What?!!! Why would he think anyone would believe that if she never went to college.  He needs help.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye says so many absurd things on Twitter. Why does anyone take him seriously anymore? It's sad but he's become a joke.


----------



## zen1965

Another manic streak. This will be hard for his kids once they are older.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's their own damn fault for giving him an honorary doctorate.


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-mania said:


> Kanye says so many absurd things on Twitter. Why does anyone take him seriously anymore? It's sad but he's become a joke.


I’d love to sit around all day- putting my wife in hideous outfits and sharing my delusions of grandeur on social media 
Someone forgot to reset the twitter password or forgot to give Kanye his meds.


----------



## myown

bag-princess said:


> WHAT!? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji1] I missed that somewhere!


that was just pretty recently


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Original story:*
Just like your baby brother, Kim Kardashian is (maybe) heading back to school this fall. This according to her sometimes truth-bending husband, Kanye West. The rapper told _Extra TV_ that Kardashian "is in law school now," when asked about his wife's interest in reforming the nation's prison systems. "It's extremely serious to us," he added.

Because Kanye is Kanye, we'll take this bit of information with a Herculean grain of salt. After all, Kardashian doesn't have a bachelor's degree, a requirement for most institutions of higher learning. While every school is different, most have firm restrictions regarding who can or cannot audit a class, let alone apply.

*UPDATED*_*:* On Monday afternoon, a representative for Kardashian noted to _InStyle_ that she is not in law school. _Extra_ updated their story with a clarification: She "is not in law school, but is *so entrenched in the legal system with her activism that it is like going to law school." 

I'm so certain that many that have attended law school will disagree.  Being an activist is no where near like going to law school*_


----------



## DC-Cutie

With all the cosmetic procedures, I guess technically she's in medical school as well


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Original story:*
> Just like your baby brother, Kim Kardashian is (maybe) heading back to school this fall. This according to her sometimes truth-bending husband, Kanye West. The rapper told _Extra TV_ that Kardashian "is in law school now," when asked about his wife's interest in reforming the nation's prison systems. "It's extremely serious to us," he added.
> 
> Because Kanye is Kanye, we'll take this bit of information with a Herculean grain of salt. After all, Kardashian doesn't have a bachelor's degree, a requirement for most institutions of higher learning. While every school is different, most have firm restrictions regarding who can or cannot audit a class, let alone apply.
> 
> *UPDATED*_*:* On Monday afternoon, a representative for Kardashian noted to _InStyle_ that she is not in law school. _Extra_ updated their story with a clarification: She "is not in law school, but is *so entrenched in the legal system with her activism that it is like going to law school."
> 
> I'm so certain that many that have attended law school will disagree.  Being an activist is no where near like going to law school*_




she is so NOT that entrenched in anything let alone the legal system!  this was just her pet project of the month. 





DC-Cutie said:


> With all the cosmetic procedures, I guess technically she's in medical school as well



  basically!  with her warped reasoning.


----------



## legaldiva

DC-Cutie said:


> *Original story:*
> Just like your baby brother, Kim Kardashian is (maybe) heading back to school this fall. This according to her sometimes truth-bending husband, Kanye West. The rapper told _Extra TV_ that Kardashian "is in law school now," when asked about his wife's interest in reforming the nation's prison systems. "It's extremely serious to us," he added.
> 
> Because Kanye is Kanye, we'll take this bit of information with a Herculean grain of salt. After all, Kardashian doesn't have a bachelor's degree, a requirement for most institutions of higher learning. While every school is different, most have firm restrictions regarding who can or cannot audit a class, let alone apply.
> 
> *UPDATED*_*:* On Monday afternoon, a representative for Kardashian noted to _InStyle_ that she is not in law school. _Extra_ updated their story with a clarification: She "is not in law school, but is *so entrenched in the legal system with her activism that it is like going to law school."
> 
> I'm so certain that many that have attended law school will disagree.  Being an activist is no where near like going to law school*_



I mean honestly.  It's not that hard.  Just ask the criminal defendants who represented themselves in my prosecutions.  They all lost, but I had to step back and ask myself: if some HS dropout defending themselves against 200 years in prison can give me a run for my money--what exactly did I actually go to law school for in the first place?


----------



## berrydiva

In defense of Kim, she didn't say she was going to law school...her Kanye did lol. She needs to help him stay focused on his meds and mental health treatment.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye's a publicity hound. He says and does whatever will get him attention and it always works. He posted a few mediocre sketches on Instagram this week and within a few hours got hundreds of thousands of "Likes". He plays his fans like a violin. 

https://www.instagram.com/kanyewest/?utm_source=ig_embed


----------



## kemilia

My apologies if this was posted earlier but gimme a break Kim!

https://people.com/style/kim-kardashian-west-doesnt-like-her-butt/


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeaz is now saying that he’s moving back to Chicago for good, ummm no one wants you too. But he also claimed that he is going to teach a class at the art institute and he’s not lol. Someone needs to make sure he’s taking his meds.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Yeaz is now saying that he’s moving back to Chicago for good, ummm no one wants you too. But he also claimed that he is going to teach a class at the art institute and he’s not lol. *Someone needs to make sure he’s taking his meds.*



The thing is he sounds like this when he IS on his meds. When he's off of them it's obvious because his tweets don't make any sense at all. At least saying he's moving to Chicago is a cognizant thought, even if it isn't true. Kanye may be as sane as pharmaceutical treatment can make him. Science can only do so much.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Yeaz is now saying that he’s moving back to Chicago for good, ummm no one wants you too. But he also claimed that he is going to teach a class at the art institute and he’s not lol. Someone needs to make sure he’s taking his meds.




well he must be going alone - because i just can't imagine Kim moving to Chicago.  she needs her paps!!


----------



## pixiejenna

He's not going anywhere he's just talking to get attention like usual. You know kimbo would not move to Chicago lol.


----------



## VickyB

News is slow on the Kim front. I guess she'll be sharing some nudie snaps of herself soon.


----------



## kemilia

VickyB said:


> News is slow on the Kim front. I guess she'll be sharing some nudie snaps of herself soon.


I agree. Even the post of her hating her ginormous butt didn't cause a ripple. 

Could the Kartrashian Reign finally be coming to an end, ala Paris Hilton? Fingers crossed!


----------



## zen1965

When I first joined the forum in 2012 the Kardashian's threads were on fire. Comments covering several pages a day were not unsual and they almost always were on top of the celeb section. For a year or so these threads have become verrrrryyyy slow. At least judging from the traffic (or lack of) here people seem to have tired of their sheenigans.
From a European perspective they never were such a big deal anyway; and since the change at the Oval Office the guy at the top keeps us ...... (political comments not being allowed you have to guess what I would say if I was allowed to ).


----------



## kemilia

zen1965 said:


> When I first joined the forum in 2012 the Kardashian's threads were on fire. Comments covering several pages a day were not unsual and they almost always were on top of the celeb section. For a year or so these threads have become verrrrryyyy slow. At least judging from the traffic (or lack of) here people seem to have tired of their sheenigans.
> From a European perspective they never were such a big deal anyway; and since the change at the Oval Office the guy at the top keeps us ...... (political comments not being allowed you have to guess what I would say if I was allowed to ).


I also think Meghan Markle has taken precedence too--each outfit, hairdo, shoe, earring, bracelet, lip color--you name it--is heavily scrutinized. Way better than looking at Kartrashian private parts, imo. I used to read the KK thread, I admit it , but now checking out what the current Markle Sparkle topic is makes things nicer. 

And I know this is nuts because I doubt very much that she reads this thread but I feel the comments can help her out--we genuinely want her to succeed in her new role (I personally go NUTTY when I see the floppy hair that she pushes back and back and back--I want to send her a bucket of hair pins).


----------



## bag-mania

zen1965 said:


> When I first joined the forum in 2012 the Kardashian's threads were on fire. Comments covering several pages a day were not unsual and they almost always were on top of the celeb section. For a year or so these threads have become verrrrryyyy slow. At least judging from the traffic (or lack of) here people seem to have tired of their sheenigans.



It's inevitable. What goes up must come down. It's been over 11 years since Kim sex-taped to way to fame. She's had an incredible run by anyone's standards, far longer than many celebs who actually have a talent.


----------



## kemilia

bag-mania said:


> It's inevitable. What goes up must come down. It's been over 11 years since Kim sex-taped to way to fame. She's had an incredible run by anyone's standards, far longer than many celebs who actually have a talent.


I honestly cannot see Kris being ready to let this all end, but maybe. 

Fortunately the little kids are too small/young to quickly whip into sleaze mode (I hope).


----------



## kacaruso

DC-Cutie said:


> With all the cosmetic procedures, I guess technically she's in medical school as well



Hahaha  this made me laugh so much !


----------



## GoGlam

zen1965 said:


> When I first joined the forum in 2012 the Kardashian's threads were on fire. Comments covering several pages a day were not unsual and they almost always were on top of the celeb section. For a year or so these threads have become verrrrryyyy slow. At least judging from the traffic (or lack of) here people seem to have tired of their sheenigans.
> From a European perspective they never were such a big deal anyway; and since the change at the Oval Office the guy at the top keeps us ...... (political comments not being allowed you have to guess what I would say if I was allowed to ).



The way people share content has changed.  Active forum members used to be ahead of everyone and you could come here for rumors or to hear it first.  However, things just aren’t like that any more.  Celebrities, like the Kardashians, have to constantly publish their own content and keep people interested, so they have their own pages as well as more up to date content on more widely used platforms.  They were also more new back then... so there’s only so much gossip that you can discuss before it gets old... yet people seem to feel like they know them and take them for what they’re worth now. I don’t think they’re going anywhere soon, so long as they keep evolving their media strategies along with the changing tech/times.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I agree, online forums everywhere, not just here in the celeb threads have slowed down considerably since the heydays of forums back in 2006ish to 2014ish... and then Instagram took over so now content is instantly posted and accessible. Apps such as Insta are more mobile friendly compared to forums, and technology has become so compact and advanced, people just want content as soon as they can, in the easiest way possible, which is just scrolling through on a phone.


----------



## Jayne1

But looking at Instagram and seeing people's faux lives isn't as much fun as discussing their fauxness. Isn't that what forums do best?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m trying to find out what Nick Cannon said about Kim or is it what Kanye said about Nick? I saw something on Wendy Williams hot topic but I didn’t get the scoop. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m trying to find out what Nick Cannon said about Kim or is it what Kanye said about Nick? I saw something on Wendy Williams hot topic but I didn’t get the scoop. Does anyone know what happened?


It was nothing.  Kanye is insecure because he married a thot.  Basically an interviewer asked Nick if he thought Drake and Kim slept together and Nick replied saying "it's not a far off concept". Kanye needs to just go ahead and fully embrace his wife's thotness just like her.


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> But looking at Instagram and seeing people's faux lives isn't as much fun as discussing their fauxness. Isn't that what forums do best?


Yep. I used to love reading the Kim forum to see the comments, and to find out things like is any of her hair real (and all the wig pics and her actual balding scalp), seeing her spanx through her sprayed-on clothing, those fugly beige boots she would wear again and again and again ... and then the COMMENTS. Things are dying down for them, imo.


----------



## Bentley1

What will she look like at 50 if this is her in her 30s. And she legit has the audacity to think of herself as one of the great beauties of all time? 
Maybe in the animal kingdom, but even that is an insult to all the beautiful animals. She’s a mess


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> What will she look like at 50 if this is her in her 30s. And she legit has the audacity to think of herself as one of the great beauties of all time?
> Maybe in the animal kingdom, but even that is an insult to all the beautiful animals. She’s a mess



Please tell me this is photoshopped to make her look worse!


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> What will she look like at 50 if this is her in her 30s. And she legit has the audacity to think of herself as one of the great beauties of all time?
> Maybe in the animal kingdom, but even that is an insult to all the beautiful animals. She’s a mess



i knew her bottom half was a mess but i thought she was toned and exercising...obviously i was wrong


----------



## White Orchid

In fairness to her (wait, did I really say that lol!), this is an old photo.  Basically many lipo-surgeries ago


----------



## rockhollow

White Orchid said:


> In fairness to her (wait, did I really say that lol!), this is an old photo.  Basically many lipo-surgeries ago



and I think it's a bit photoshopped to make her look even wider.

See we do say nice things about her on this forum  - we're not just all hate Kim as we are sometimes accused of.


----------



## Bentley1

arnott said:


> Please tell me this is photoshopped to make her look worse!


Lol I don’t know if it’s photoshopped I saw it on Instagram and it stopped me in my tracks 
But I don’t think it’s too far from the truth even if it is a bit tweaked.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> i knew her bottom half was a mess but i thought she was toned and exercising...obviously i was wrong


This pic is old and a bit photoshopped to make her look worse. This pic is from awhile ago when she was carrying a bit more weight.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Bentley1 said:


> What will she look like at 50 if this is her in her 30s. And she legit has the audacity to think of herself as one of the great beauties of all time?
> Maybe in the animal kingdom, but even that is an insult to all the beautiful animals. She’s a mess



I think she was pregnant with Saint at the time. She dresses badly for her ‘shape’. She does seem a fair bit skinnier these days.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yep, she was pregnant in that pic.


----------



## bag-princess

*This California Rapper Just Exposed TF Out Of Kim Kardashian Amid Kanye West's Rant *

*"Your wife sucked the whole f**kin’ industry. You just got caught up in the mix and your feelings.*"   



Long Beach-native and former *Tha Dogg Pound *rapper *Daz Dillinger *still has it out for *Kanye West *following a Crips hit he placed over the Chicago emcee’s head back in May and a full police investigation over the threat. 

This time, Daz decided that he’ll handle the dirty work though, taking to Instagram for another mouthful of choice words for him. And if ‘Ye thought *Nick Cannon’s* thoughts about his wife, *Kim Kardashian*, were provoking, he hasn’t heard anything yet now that Daz is firing off savagery about Kim’s pre-West matrimony days.

“That b**ch suck so much d**k, you know what I mean? She probably don’t suck your dick because you be on one.”

The “Stay Out the Way” rapper went on to salute Nick as well, despite recent reports claiming that Kanye and the entertainment mogul squashed their tension shortly after ‘Ye’s Instagram rant. Daz believes Nick could take Kanye anyway. He also shouted-out comedian *Lil Duval *for sparking up the #KanyeWestChallenge in light of the Chicago-native’s Instagram address for Nick and *Drake*, who he picked a bone with for Drizzy’s failure to publicly address rumors that he slept with Kim prior to their marriage. 

Daz is certain “the mama,” a.k.a. *Kris Jenner*, probably passed along some oral bedroom tricks down to her daughters as well, he said, especially “because the other sisters suckin’ all n**gas d**k.”

Ouch.



https://www.bet.com/music/2018/09/2...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1798816396&linkId=57342366


----------



## berrydiva

Oh my!!  


Fairly certain Kanye is not going to respond to Daz.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Oh my!!
> 
> 
> *Fairly certain Kanye is not going to respond to Daz*.





  i hope nobody's holding their breath waiting for a clapback!!!


----------



## Jayne1

I don't see Kim being that energetic. This is just a diss, right.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-princess said:


> *This California Rapper Just Exposed TF Out Of Kim Kardashian Amid Kanye West's Rant *
> 
> *"Your wife sucked the whole f**kin’ industry. You just got caught up in the mix and your feelings.*"
> 
> 
> 
> Long Beach-native and former *Tha Dogg Pound *rapper *Daz Dillinger *still has it out for *Kanye West *following a Crips hit he placed over the Chicago emcee’s head back in May and a full police investigation over the threat.
> 
> This time, Daz decided that he’ll handle the dirty work though, taking to Instagram for another mouthful of choice words for him. And if ‘Ye thought *Nick Cannon’s* thoughts about his wife, *Kim Kardashian*, were provoking, he hasn’t heard anything yet now that Daz is firing off savagery about Kim’s pre-West matrimony days.
> 
> “That b**ch suck so much d**k, you know what I mean? She probably don’t suck your dick because you be on one.”
> 
> The “Stay Out the Way” rapper went on to salute Nick as well, despite recent reports claiming that Kanye and the entertainment mogul squashed their tension shortly after ‘Ye’s Instagram rant. Daz believes Nick could take Kanye anyway. He also shouted-out comedian *Lil Duval *for sparking up the #KanyeWestChallenge in light of the Chicago-native’s Instagram address for Nick and *Drake*, who he picked a bone with for Drizzy’s failure to publicly address rumors that he slept with Kim prior to their marriage.
> 
> Daz is certain “the mama,” a.k.a. *Kris Jenner*, probably passed along some oral bedroom tricks down to her daughters as well, he said, especially “because the other sisters suckin’ all n**gas d**k.”
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bet.com/music/2018/09/2...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1798816396&linkId=57342366





And handled with such style and grace.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i hope nobody's holding their breath waiting for a clapback!!!


I don't think Kanye or Kim will keep the same energy they had with other people. Daz is a lame for this though.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> *I don't see Kim being that energetic.* This is just a diss, right.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> I don't see Kim being that energetic. This is just a diss, right.



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Watching his demise. Whew, chile.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Kanye is doing his best out there defending Kim' honor. I have to wonder how she's receiving all of the commentary.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I would say she is loving it because most likely he is doing it at her urging.


----------



## Ceeyahd

BagOuttaHell said:


> I would say she is loving it because most likely he is doing it at her urging.


I think I'd quietly ignore commentary, giving no weight to stories of my oral abilities and such. I guess any attention is better than none.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is not usually seen with all three of her children at the same time.

But on Saturday afternoon the 37-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians standout was spotted with Chicago in her arms, Saint holding her hand and North trailing behind her.

This comes just after her husband Kanye West announced he was now going by the name YE. On Saturday morning the 41-year-old musician tweeted, 'The being formally known as Kanye West. I am YE.'

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...E-children-takes-North-Saint-Chicago-out.html


----------



## berrydiva

Chicago is a cutie pie. Their kids are adorable. 

Kanye needs his meds.  Sad that his wife clearly doesn't care about his mental wellbeing. I can't even make jokes about him anymore because he's not well mentally, it's sad how far he's sunk from the Kanye who was part of the backpack clique.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. She can’t stop. She won’t stop.
I’m scared to see what she will look like it 5-10 years.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Chicago is a cutie pie. Their kids are adorable.
> 
> Kanye needs his meds.  Sad that his wife clearly doesn't care about his mental wellbeing. I can't even make jokes about him anymore because he's not well mentally, it's sad how far he's sunk from the Kanye who was part of the backpack clique.


I'm surprised she's still married to Kanye.


----------



## DC-Cutie

another sad thing about Kanye's mental issues, sometimes mental illnesses are genetic.  He has 3 children that may inherit his issues


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> another sad thing about Kanye's mental issues, sometimes mental illnesses are genetic.  He has 3 children that may inherit his issues


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Chicago is a cutie pie. Their kids are adorable.
> 
> Kanye needs his meds.  Sad that his wife clearly doesn't care about his mental wellbeing. I can't even make jokes about him anymore because he's not well mentally, it's sad how far he's sunk from the Kanye who was part of the backpack clique.


Who was part of the backpack clique?


----------



## CeeJay

Uggh Kanye, just shut up  .. (and I used to like his music) .. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...st-calls-13th-Amendment-slavery-disguise.html


----------



## Storm702

What in the actual f is Kanye thinking? This is really sad to watch... he's unraveling & everyone around him just nods & tells him he's a genius


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> Who was part of the backpack clique?


Common, Mos Def, Talib...all of those conscious rappers basically.


----------



## DC-Cutie

on a serious note, I have always said that Kanye hasn't been the same since his mother passed away.  I know a few people that have lost parents and never been the same, mentally, afterwards.  I cannot even fathom what it does to you.  The black community has always felt ashamed of admitting to mental health issues AND getting help.  That shame is detrimental. 
Not only does he need medication, but he needs a good support system and I don't see it in the Kardashians. I really hate to see Kanye out of control mentally, in a family that don't give AF about anything but keeping up appearances and exploiting.


----------



## DiorT

I am starting to think the K's are laying the groundwork for a divorce  Last nights show had some chatter about them fighting over a bandaid, him controlling or trying to control her instagram, something about him being exhausting (not sure who said that), but I can totally see this as being true.  (I did not watch show, just saw a bunch of posts on social media today).


----------



## madamefifi

DC-Cutie said:


> on a serious note, I have always said that Kanye hasn't been the same since his mother passed away.  I know a few people that have lost parents and never been the same, mentally, afterwards.  I cannot even fathom what it does to you.  The black community has always felt ashamed of admitting to mental health issues AND getting help.  That shame is detrimental.
> Not only does he need medication, but he needs a good support system and I don't see it in the Kardashians. I really hate to see Kanye out of control mentally, in a family that don't give AF about anything but keeping up appearances and exploiting.



Sadly, people cannot be forced to accept help.  To give the Ks credit for having some common human decency (a stretch, I know), maybe they are genuinely at a loss as to how to proceed with him. He’s been allowed to have his way for a looooong time, which just feeds into his delusions of specialness and so forth; it must get increasingly more difficult to try and reign him in every day.


----------



## berrydiva

madamefifi said:


> Sadly, people cannot be forced to accept help.  To give the Ks credit for having some common human decency (a stretch, I know), maybe they are genuinely at a loss as to how to proceed with him. He’s been allowed to have his way for a looooong time, which just feeds into his delusions of specialness and so forth; it must get increasingly more difficult to try and reign him in every day.


From everything they do, it seems like their only goal is to exploit his connections, celebrity, fame, etc. When he posts/says some of the things he does, Kim actually defends him on the socials. While I understand that he's her husband and it's natural to want to defend him, some of the things he says as of late is just so off the charts that you'd think a caring wife would want to not expose it more for IG/Twitter 'likes'.


----------



## Florasun

Kanye on SNL. It seemed to me that he wasn't taking himself too seriously, and that made me smile.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

"Months after successfully petitioning President Donald J. ***** to free Alice Marie Johnson from prison, Kim Kardashian West sits down with Mic co-founder Jake Horowitz to discuss why her new role as a clemency advocate is only just beginning. She shares her plans to free another person incarcerated for low-level drug offenses and responds to critics knocking her for working with the president.".


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kanye on SNL


----------



## Jayne1

DiorT said:


> I am starting to think the K's are laying the groundwork for a divorce  Last nights show had some chatter about them fighting over a bandaid, him controlling or trying to control her instagram, something about him being exhausting (not sure who said that), but I can totally see this as being true.  (I did not watch show, just saw a bunch of posts on social media today).


She won't divorce him.  Who will tell her what to wear and how to wear it and to not smile for photos and whatever else he suggests.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am over hearing about the Kardashians being blamed for Kanye. He’s always been an a hole.


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> another sad thing about Kanye's mental issues, sometimes mental illnesses are genetic.  He has 3 children that may inherit his issues



Probably always genetic, might skip a generation but..  with bipolar the females tend to present with it around 19-25 while the boys 24-30. No idea why but those are the most recent stats.


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> on a serious note, I have always said that Kanye hasn't been the same since his mother passed away.  I know a few people that have lost parents and never been the same, mentally, afterwards.  I cannot even fathom what it does to you.  The black community has always felt ashamed of admitting to mental health issues AND getting help.  That shame is detrimental.
> Not only does he need medication, but he needs a good support system and I don't see it in the Kardashians. I really hate to see Kanye out of control mentally, in a family that don't give AF about anything but keeping up appearances and exploiting.



Not only does the black community not feel okay admitted they have MH issues but when they do they (my experience, and the experience of my colleagues in psych) they <seem to> (again I’m not trying to act like an expert on this it’s just trends I see) prefer to see a black psychiatrist or psychologist. I have one friend who is a psychiatrist and one psychologist (both black) who are booked 6 months out and have people travel from hours and hours away to see them. 
For some reason, there are very few people of color in the mental health field. Much needed, but just not there  
Sorry off topic- it’s a topic near and dear to my heart.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Irishgal said:


> Not only does the black community not feel okay admitted they have MH issues but when they do they (my experience, and the experience of my colleagues in psych) they <seem to> (again I’m not trying to act like an expert on this it’s just trends I see) prefer to see a black psychiatrist or psychologist. I have one friend who is a psychiatrist and one psychologist (both black) who are booked 6 months out and have people travel from hours and hours away to see them.
> For some reason, there are very few people of color in the mental health field. Much needed, but just not there
> Sorry off topic- it’s a topic near and dear to my heart.


I think It’s a trust issue that dates way back to the other side of medical, The Tuskegee Study. One of the most vile and unethical treatment of black men.  

I agree with everything you wrote!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I think It’s a trust issue that dates way back to the other side of medical, The Tuskegee Study. One of the most vile and unethical treatment of black men.
> 
> I agree with everything you wrote!


I posted on this before but this is the root of the issue. Military experiments, Tuskegee Study, psych experiments, etc are all the direct causes of the lack of sought after mental health treatment. There's a book I read awhile ago that was a good read on the topic....if I remember the title, I'll repost.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I posted on this before but this is the root of the issue. Military experiments, Tuskegee Study, psych experiments, etc are all the direct causes of the lack of sought after mental health treatment. There's a book I read awhile ago that was a good read on the topic....if I remember the title, I'll repost.



I attended a continuing medical education seminar on the topic- about the mistrust of the medical community by blacks. These studies were all referenced but if you can find the book I’d like the name. Also they talked about a study finding that white doctors spent an average of 12-14 minutes less with patients of color. Study was done in the US in the 1990’s. It was an eye opening seminar. 

Ok sorry back to Kim and Kayne!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The good news is that Kanye has something to do with bringing up MH issues in the black community.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> She won't divorce him.  Who will tell her what to wear and how to wear it and to not smile for photos and whatever else he suggests.


I don't think they'll divorce, they're each other's trophy spouse. He clearly is into her, and he gives her credibility on some level. They just had a baby, a very well planned baby.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Vanilla Bean said:


> The good news is that Kanye has something to do with bringing up MH issues in the black community.



No.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> I attended a continuing medical education seminar on the topic- about the mistrust of the medical community by blacks. These studies were all referenced but if you can find the book I’d like the name. Also they talked about a study finding that white doctors spent an average of 12-14 minutes less with patients of color. Study was done in the US in the 1990’s. It was an eye opening seminar.
> 
> Ok sorry back to Kim and Kayne!


Henrietta Lacks cells are still being used to this day to create cures to diseases and her family has never been compensated simply because she was seen as nothing more than an experiment....it's hard to have trust when you're considered a lab rat.

The book is: Medical Apartheid. A Dark History of Medical Experiments on Black Americans


----------



## bag-princess

Start the clock - rant coming!!! [emoji30]


—————


NBA set to ban Kanye West's sneakers, report says



The NBA will likely ban Kanye West's highly anticipated Adidas basketball sneaker this season due to the shoe’s design, ESPN reported Monday.

Adidas athletes were expected to debut the new shoe on the court during the 2018-2019 season, but NBA officials are unlikely to approve the kicks without a redesign, according to the report.


Citing sports industry sources, ESPN said the NBA would find the shoe’s gleaming reflective heels far too distracting for audiences in the arena and at home.


NBA officials must OK new designs from brands ahead of each season. The NBA hadn't formally reviewed the new Yeezy shoe as of Monday, but the design West showcased most recently would not be permitted as is, a source told ESPN.

West showcased the shoe in a handful of Instagram posts last week, accumulating more than 2 million likes and comments, collectively.

He also wore them during his appearance on “Saturday Night Live” over the weekend, when he delivered a surprise pro-***** rant and claimed he would run for president in 2020.





https://abcn.ws/2IxYMbe


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Start the clock - rant coming!!! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> 
> NBA set to ban Kanye West's sneakers, report says
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA will likely ban Kanye West's highly anticipated Adidas basketball sneaker this season due to the shoe’s design, ESPN reported Monday.
> 
> Adidas athletes were expected to debut the new shoe on the court during the 2018-2019 season, but NBA officials are unlikely to approve the kicks without a redesign, according to the report.
> 
> 
> Citing sports industry sources, ESPN said the NBA would find the shoe’s gleaming reflective heels far too distracting for audiences in the arena and at home.
> 
> 
> NBA officials must OK new designs from brands ahead of each season. The NBA hadn't formally reviewed the new Yeezy shoe as of Monday, but the design West showcased most recently would not be permitted as is, a source told ESPN.
> 
> West showcased the shoe in a handful of Instagram posts last week, accumulating more than 2 million likes and comments, collectively.
> 
> He also wore them during his appearance on “Saturday Night Live” over the weekend, when he delivered a surprise pro-***** rant and claimed he would run for president in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://abcn.ws/2IxYMbe


Exactly. Kanye is about to go off about this.


----------



## Bentley1

RedSoleAddict said:


> I think she was pregnant with Saint at the time. She dresses badly for her ‘shape’. She does seem a fair bit skinnier these days.


Ah ok thanks for clarifying!


----------



## bag-mania

He went on a rant this week at a Detroit art school. He jumped up on a table and defended Elon Musk. There's video of it. I can understand Kanye being sensitive to the rights of individuals to make crazy tweets.


----------



## TC1

Kanye off the rails..Kim...posts naked/near naked selfie. same old week.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Kanye off the rails..Kim...posts naked/near naked selfie. same old week.



The nipples covered only.. I think is better suited for the smaller breasts. How did slim down that tummy area so much..


----------



## bag-princess

I’m not an avid watcher of the show - I pick it up and put it down easily. This weekend was a pick-it-up session when I watched the last few episodes before last nights new one. Kim getting upset with Kourt and calling her “the least interesting person” had me LOL! She was so mad that Kourt was not interested in doing their Christmas card because she had “other plans” including spending some much needed time with her kids.  Kim cursed her out which always makes me giggle when she gets to that point of angry! [emoji1] I was wondering if Kim was going to go that far and tell her she wasn’t all that interested in her kids when she’s traveling around the world with her young boy toys but she didn’t go there - even though she looked like she was thinking it. Telling Kourt she has no real job and does basically nothing so she has no reason NOT to be there! [emoji1] even Khloe managed to look quite shocked and speechless at the things Kim said.


----------



## pixiejenna

Other than gaining press attention/photo ops I can’t see any other reason for them to meet up. I don’t foresee this visit being open to the public because ***** wouldn’t allow anyone to upstage him lol. What a waste of time to meet up with him, if you want to talk with someone about those topics maybe you should try someone who actually works in those fields not a rapper/‘’fashion designer”.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Other than gaining press attention/photo ops I can’t see any other reason for them to meet up. I don’t foresee this visit being open to the public because ***** wouldn’t allow anyone to upstage him lol. What a waste of time to meet up with him, if you want to talk with someone about those topics maybe you should try someone who actually works in those fields not a rapper/‘’fashion designer”.




i don't think it would be open to the public either but because ***** would not want people to see what really is going on!  no way is he looking to kanye for valuable advice on those subjects - he is simply using him to try and gain ground in the black community which is hilarious considering how people feel about kanye since he married kim.   he picked the wrong one! Kanye is not leading a change at all and he is even more delusional than people already believe he is if he thinks that!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Maybe, just maybe Kanye really wants to try and make a change for the better? Actually talking to ***** seems a far better plan for this than just whining about him.


----------



## Ceeyahd

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe, just maybe Kanye really wants to try and make a change for the better? Actually talking to ***** seems a far better plan for this than just whining about him.



One would have to be of the same opinion with YE to come to a conclusion that the discussion would be beneficial.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ceeyahd said:


> One would have to be of the same opinion with YE to come to a conclusion that the discussion would be beneficial.


I'm sure Alice Marie Johnson, and the people in the same situation she was in before her clemency and who will be discussed during this meeting, would beg to disagree.

We'll see. Hopefully something good comes out of it.


----------



## lulu212121

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe, just maybe Kanye really wants to try and make a change for the better? Actually talking to ***** seems a far better plan for this than just whining about him.


That's what I was thinking. I'll give him benefit of the doubt on this.


----------



## buzzytoes

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm sure Alice Marie Johnson, and the people in the same situation she was in before her clemency and who will be discussed during this meeting, would beg to disagree.
> 
> We'll see. Hopefully something good comes out of it.


I thought that was Kim's doing, not Kanye's?


----------



## TC1

Kim isn't going to let Kanye take over her project.


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I'll give him benefit of the doubt on this.


*mods kept this as politics free as possible for when the delete sweep happens*

I would give Kanye the benefit of doubt IF he was genuinely interested in doing something beneficial and actually was knowledgeable on what he is going to "discuss" (last I heard it was prison reform). In reality, he's constantly corrected about comments he's made regarding his own hometown as well as spurious facts about the black community that he's convinced himself is true. In listening to him, lately, it's clear that he puts little effort into educating himself on issues; this is a dangerous combo when someone has large of a reach as Kanye and is taken seriously by people who think he actually speaks with insight and on behalf of the community he claims to represent. I know that many folks here don't really know much about him outside from what's posted here about him or from a mainstream perspective but there are many people who are more true-hearted to the cause than Kanye.

He needs to go hang with Common, Talib and Mos Def/Yasiin Bey/whatever name he calls himself these days again. Unfortunately, Kanye and Steve Harvey are looking to be opportunist and more interested in being seen a certain way in the eyes of white people far more than they are interested in helping those that look like them...but I've also come to realize that most of the people willing to give them the benefit of doubt isn't harmed by the irresponsible words that come out of their mouths and doesn't live with the realities of how the wrong person taking them seriously can have detrimental impact....but what do I know I guess.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ceeyahd said:


> So it's too political if it's not in agreement with your thoughts.. it's political once our president and 'whom ever' is being discussed with regard to all of has been mentioned. You can't have it both ways.


I think it's simply that tPF doesn't allow political discussions, but despite this, here they always are. Personally I don't mind the difference of opinion and discussions but what I do mind is the political bias allowed on tPF, that posts of a certain political sort (what I call identity politics) get to stay but opposing responses are deleted. 

I'm not arguing that a Kanye-***** meeting isn't a photo-op. It's always a photo-op with celebs and whatever presidents, ***** or *****, or other politicians. But for a few people it could really change their lives for the better, like it did for Alice Marie Johnson. And whatever political side we're on, I think that's a win. I'll never forget her joy when she was released and any non-altruistic motives that may or may not have been behind her clemency just pale in comparison.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kanye is too busy thinking about himself to ever be like Common.


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Kanye is too busy thinking about himself to ever be like Common.


Common's not even like Common anymore


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Why? Because of the Microsoft commercial? I see that as a win-win.


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Why? Because of the Microsoft commercial? I see that as a win-win.


Not at all, I think it's a great commercial....he's just made a few statements in the past couple years that I think the old him would just 'shake his head' at the new him. I think though sometimes when you achieve that level of money and fame, you can isolate yourself from the micro-issues and forget how more frustrating they are than the larger issues.


----------



## Storm702

Anyone else think that Kanye/Lil Pump song "I Love It" was written about Kim?[emoji6]


----------



## Ceeyahd

Storm702 said:


> Anyone else think that Kanye/Lil Pump song "I Love It" was written about Kim?[emoji6]


No, I don't think so.. What about the song makes it possibly about Kim, to you.


----------



## Storm702

Ceeyahd said:


> No, I don't think so.. What about the song makes it possibly about Kim, to you.


The lyrics "you're such a f****ing h0e, i love it"


----------



## Ceeyahd

Storm702 said:


> The lyrics "you're such a f****ing h0e, i love it"



Ok, but all the lyrics don't add up to Kim. I'd have to listen again..


----------



## Storm702

Ceeyahd said:


> Ok, but all the lyrics don't add up to Kim. I'd have to listen again..


I was just being facetious, after I heard the uncensored beginning I had to shazam it because I couldn't  believe it was an actual song. Once I saw who it was by, I cheekily thought it made sense


----------



## Ceeyahd

Storm702 said:


> I was just being facetious, after I heard the uncensored beginning I had to shazam it because I couldn't  believe it was an actual song. Once I saw who it was by, I cheekily thought it made sense


Kanye has a sense of humor..


----------



## Ceeyahd

I love his song Ghost Town/Someday.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *mods kept this as politics free as possible for when the delete sweep happens*
> 
> I would give Kanye the benefit of doubt IF he was genuinely interested in doing something beneficial and actually was knowledgeable on what he is going to "discuss" (last I heard it was prison reform). In reality, he's constantly corrected about comments he's made regarding his own hometown as well as spurious facts about the black community that he's convinced himself is true. In listening to him, lately, it's clear that he puts little effort into educating himself on issues; this is a dangerous combo when someone has large of a reach as Kanye and is taken seriously by people who think he actually speaks with insight and on behalf of the community he claims to represent. I know that many folks here don't really know much about him outside from what's posted here about him or from a mainstream perspective but there are many people who are more true-hearted to the cause than Kanye.
> 
> He needs to go hang with Common, Talib and Mos Def/Yasiin Bey/whatever name he calls himself these days again. Unfortunately, Kanye and Steve Harvey are looking to be opportunist and more interested in being seen a certain way in the eyes of white people far more than they are interested in helping those that look like them...*but I've also come to realize that most of the people willing to give them the benefit of doubt isn't harmed by the irresponsible words that come out of their mouths and doesn't live with the realities of how the wrong person taking them seriously can have detrimental impact*....but what do I know I guess.





PREACH!!!!!!


----------



## MizGemma

Don't know if this belongs here. There are very old threads about the Keeping Up show over in the TV forum.
This may be shtick on the family's part to keep ratings up or this happens constantly with family members "leaking" these things to the press... who knows. Or Kourt could be jealous of the unending fascination with her sis and bil.

According to the article below. Kourtney is ashamed and disgusted with her family. (Hey, we are too!)

https://people.com/tv/kourtney-kardashian-ashamed-disgusting-family-kuwtk-premiere/?obref=obinsite


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> *mods kept this as politics free as possible for when the delete sweep happens*
> 
> I would give Kanye the benefit of doubt IF he was genuinely interested in doing something beneficial and actually was knowledgeable on what he is going to "discuss" (last I heard it was prison reform). In reality, he's constantly corrected about comments he's made regarding his own hometown as well as spurious facts about the black community that he's convinced himself is true. In listening to him, lately, it's clear that he puts little effort into educating himself on issues; this is a dangerous combo when someone has large of a reach as Kanye and is taken seriously by people who think he actually speaks with insight and on behalf of the community he claims to represent. I know that many folks here don't really know much about him outside from what's posted here about him or from a mainstream perspective but there are many people who are more true-hearted to the cause than Kanye.
> 
> He needs to go hang with Common, Talib and Mos Def/Yasiin Bey/whatever name he calls himself these days again. Unfortunately, Kanye and Steve Harvey are looking to be opportunist and more interested in being seen a certain way in the eyes of white people far more than they are interested in helping those that look like them...but I've also come to realize that most of the people willing to give them the benefit of doubt isn't harmed by the irresponsible words that come out of their mouths and doesn't live with the realities of how the wrong person taking them seriously can have detrimental impact....but what do I know I guess.


This post is brilliant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> *mods kept this as politics free as possible for when the delete sweep happens*
> 
> I would give Kanye the benefit of doubt IF he was genuinely interested in doing something beneficial and actually was knowledgeable on what he is going to "discuss" (last I heard it was prison reform). In reality, he's constantly corrected about comments he's made regarding his own hometown as well as spurious facts about the black community that he's convinced himself is true. In listening to him, lately, it's clear that he puts little effort into educating himself on issues; this is a dangerous combo when someone has large of a reach as Kanye and is taken seriously by people who think he actually speaks with insight and on behalf of the community he claims to represent. I know that many folks here don't really know much about him outside from what's posted here about him or from a mainstream perspective but there are many people who are more true-hearted to the cause than Kanye.
> 
> He needs to go hang with Common, Talib and Mos Def/Yasiin Bey/whatever name he calls himself these days again. Unfortunately, Kanye and Steve Harvey are looking to be opportunist and more interested in being seen a certain way in the eyes of white people far more than they are interested in helping those that look like them...but I've also come to realize that most of the people willing to give them the benefit of doubt isn't harmed by the irresponsible words that come out of their mouths and doesn't live with the realities of how the wrong person taking them seriously can have detrimental impact....but what do I know I guess.


Amen!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Transcript of the key points Kanye made today at the WH.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Transcript of the key points Kanye made today at the WH.
> View attachment 4219218




[emoji1][emoji1] *d.e.a.d* [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## madamefifi

berrydiva said:


> *mods kept this as politics free as possible for when the delete sweep happens*
> 
> I would give Kanye the benefit of doubt IF he was genuinely interested in doing something beneficial and actually was knowledgeable on what he is going to "discuss" (last I heard it was prison reform). In reality, he's constantly corrected about comments he's made regarding his own hometown as well as spurious facts about the black community that he's convinced himself is true. In listening to him, lately, it's clear that he puts little effort into educating himself on issues; this is a dangerous combo when someone has large of a reach as Kanye and is taken seriously by people who think he actually speaks with insight and on behalf of the community he claims to represent. I know that many folks here don't really know much about him outside from what's posted here about him or from a mainstream perspective but there are many people who are more true-hearted to the cause than Kanye.
> 
> He needs to go hang with Common, Talib and Mos Def/Yasiin Bey/whatever name he calls himself these days again. Unfortunately, Kanye and Steve Harvey are looking to be opportunist and more interested in being seen a certain way in the eyes of white people far more than they are interested in helping those that look like them...but I've also come to realize that most of the people willing to give them the benefit of doubt isn't harmed by the irresponsible words that come out of their mouths and doesn't live with the realities of how the wrong person taking them seriously can have detrimental impact....but what do I know I guess.



This. All day.


----------



## berrydiva

From what I read/watched, it seems like he had a full blown manic episode in the Oval Office.....my personal favs from his unhinged rant are that the **** hat gives him "male power" and his 98%ile IQ test "Tesla, Freud *boom*". 

He apparently just needs sleep and doesn't have bipolar disorder.

From now on, we only speak in "positive, lovely, divine, universal words" y'all  *twirlssss*

I don't know what to say about inviting him to the oval office....it's very clear he's imbalance and shows poor judgement, IMO. His rant started with some points that are not rue in the least and makes it clear that he doesn't know one thing about the symptomatic/systematic causes of "Chiraq".

***** saying "that was pretty impressive" gave me the giggles as I too was left speechless and impressed.


----------



## BPC

If anyone is interested, and didn't see it:


----------



## BPC

He came undone. 
Needs better help than he's getting.. it's really sad to see actually.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> He came undone.
> Needs better help than he's getting.. it's really sad to see actually.


I hope at the very least he sparks a conversation about mental health because that was truly something to watch.

People who take Kanye seriously need to figure out why they are so willing to believe the nonsense that comes out his mouth. It's very obvious that he has serious mental health issue.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

People that are holding out hope for Kanye (fans) or who can use him to benefit their platform (ex Charlamagne) are tryng to make him the face of mental illness.

Not happening.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> From what I read/watched, it seems like he had a full blown manic episode in the Oval Office.....my personal favs from his unhinged rant are that the **** hat gives him "male power" and his 98%ile IQ test "Tesla, Freud *boom*".
> 
> He apparently just needs sleep and doesn't have bipolar disorder.
> 
> From now on, we only speak in "positive, lovely, divine, universal words" y'all  *twirlssss*
> 
> I don't know what to say about inviting him to the oval office....it's very clear he's imbalance and shows poor judgement, IMO. His rant started with some points that are not rue in the least and makes it clear that he doesn't know one thing about the symptomatic/systematic causes of "Chiraq".
> 
> ***** saying "that was pretty impressive" gave me the giggles as I too was left speechless and impressed.





I haven’t seen anything yet but I have read about it and things he said! I can’t wait to watch Jimmy Kimmel tonight! [emoji1][emoji1]

I read he said this about his little hat - 

“When I put this hat on, it made me feel like Superman - my favorite superhero. You made a Superman cape for me."


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> People that are holding out hope for Kanye (fans) or who can use him to benefit their platform (ex Charlamagne) are tryng to make him the face of mental illness.
> 
> Not happening.


The face of mental illness seems a bit far, he definitely doesn't need to be the face of mental illness.....Kanye seems to be doing a lot of this to himself and his lack of a caring family doesn't help him. He has 2 daughters and some of what he said today creates a very interesting narrative on how he views the abilities of women.

At least we all know his iPhone password now.


----------



## doloresmia

BPC said:


> If anyone is interested, and didn't see it:




He also apparently exposed his cell phone code 000000 to the press. Genius! Hopefully Kim called him and said honey you need to change that password - now that the world knows. 

https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/...st-iphone-passcode-*****-iplane-apple-meeting


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> The face of mental illness seems a bit far, he definitely doesn't need to be the face of mental illness.....Kanye seems to be doing a lot of this to himself and his lack of a caring family doesn't help him. He has 2 daughters and some of what he said today creates a very interesting narrative on how he views the abilities of women.
> 
> At least we all know his iPhone password now.



A mess. Add into the "we don't see color" belief coming from one side of the family raising these biracial kids. Plus the mental illness. I want to see how these kids turn out in a few years. 

I don't blame Kim for what is going on with him. But this doesn't seem like a helpmate or protector type relationship.


----------



## bag-princess

doloresmia said:


> He also apparently exposed his cell phone code 000000 to the press. Genius! Hopefully Kim called him and said honey you need to change that password - now that the world knows.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/...st-iphone-passcode-*****-iplane-apple-meeting




SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

Instagram is ripping him a new one!!!  

Brothaman TI and Gilbert arenas have NO CHILL!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Instagram is ripping him a new one!!!
> 
> Brothaman TI and Gilbert arenas have NO CHILL!


Chilllllllllllllll! Troubleman's rant was every bit of on point. I don't always agree with TI but he had all the time today and I truly believe that he would've slap de’fuq out of Kanye for the people. I didn't see anything from No Chill Gil.

I don't care about what politics Kanye chooses to align himself with or what he wants to support. I just don't understand why opportunist like him continually feel it's necessary to throw their own people under the bus to continue to support false narratives to makes others feel comfortable in their belief systems. It's sad that this is what he will be remembered for ultimately.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> A mess. Add into the "we don't see color" belief coming from one side of the family raising these biracial kids. Plus the mental illness. I want to see how these kids turn out in a few years.
> 
> I don't blame Kim for what is going on with him. But this doesn't seem like a helpmate or protector type relationship.


I don't see color while raising brown kids is the biggest BS....because at some point you have to have 'that' convo with them.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't see color while raising brown kids is the biggest BS....because at some point you have to have 'that' convo with them.



Do they actually teach their kids things?


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> I don't see color while raising brown kids is the biggest BS....because at some point you have to have 'that' convo with them.



The children will grow up with every privlege and so bubble wrapped and with security and don't you think their father will have that conversation with them? Do you think the fathers of the  Kardashian-West & Jenner-Scott &  Kardashian-Thompson children are deaf to having that conversation? Dependant on who's still in the scene/family?


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> I don't see color while raising brown kids is the biggest BS....because at some point you have to have 'that' convo with them.


I am half White & half Mexican, and I have four beautiful mixed race children whose father is black. I have had very serious talks with my sons, 15 & 12, after Trayvon's & Tamir's senseless deaths. It was difficult & I didn't want to do it, but although we live in an area that has many different races & ethnicities, my kids are still the easiest to find in group photos & they attend predominantly "White" schools. I had to explain that unfortunately, today's climate will make them more culpable than their white friends if they get in trouble, and I fear for them.

Please don't reply to me if you're going to have negativity about what I said or argue about validity- I have been pulled over three times in our neighborhood with my husband driving, fully licensed, insured, & registered with no ticket being issued, and never once alone. I have been stared at, heard derogatory comments, & had my children accused of stealing in stores because they thought they were alone or I wasn't their mother. Most of my friends are Black and Hispanic, and I have seen racist & unfair treatment firsthand & got a pass for being "white", so I know that it happens.


----------



## Storm702

@berrydiva
I didn't mean the second paragraph in my post to you personally. I meant it for negative commenters[emoji847]


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Do they actually teach their kids things?


Doubt it.



Ceeyahd said:


> The children will grow up with every privlege and so bubble wrapped and with security and don't you think their father will have that conversation with them? Do you think the fathers of the  Kardashian-West & Jenner-Scott &  Kardashian-Thompson children are deaf to having that conversation? Dependant on who's still in the scene/family?


Well Kanye is the only one with a boy out off all of them and he's on some next ish. Lol. Kim/Khloe/Kylie lack the experience or perspective to have those convos.


----------



## V0N1B2

Storm702 said:


> Please don't reply to me if you're going to have negativity about what I said or argue about validity- I have been pulled over three times in our neighborhood with my husband driving, fully licensed, insured, & registered with no ticket being issued, and never once alone. I have been stared at, heard derogatory comments, & had my children accused of stealing in stores because they thought they were alone or I wasn't their mother. Most of my friends are Black and Hispanic, and I have seen racist & unfair treatment firsthand & got a pass for being "white", so I know that it happens.


There will be people (and I hate to say it, but they’ll be predominately white people) who will not agree with this, and I have to wonder sometimes what bubble they’re living in. 
As for Kim and her siblings, I think one of the most frustrating things about the K sisters’ quest to look like black women is that they’ll never have to worry about being pulled over driving their Bentley in Calabasas.


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> @berrydiva
> I didn't mean the second paragraph in my post to you personally. I meant it for negative commenters[emoji847]


Fully understood that wasn't directed to me. Lol. It's easier to realize those convos are necessary when one doesn't live in the "color blind" bubble. I actually chuckled to myself about it the other day because I was think how no one say "gender blind", "disability blind", "autistic blind"....shows just how foolass it sounds.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao the way he kept saying special made me think he was thinking “special ed”. I am surprised that they filmed that much but I guess it’s easy publicity for ***** because he can just let Yeez spew his drivel while he nods and tells him that he’s special. Now what they discussed behind closed doors must have been a lot more interesting far more crude.


----------



## Storm702

pixiejenna said:


> Lmao the way he kept saying special made me think he was thinking “special ed”. I am surprised that they filmed that much but I guess it’s easy publicity for ***** because he can just let Yeez spew his drivel while he nods and tells him that he’s special. Now what they discussed behind closed doors must have been a lot more interesting far more crude.


Like "he's making me sound like the saner person.... keep going, my friend"


----------



## pixiejenna

Storm702 said:


> Like "he's making me sound like the saner person.... keep going, my friend"


It honestly reminded me of the episode of Seinfeld where Kramer is invited to the able  mentality challenged adults benefit as a guest of honor.


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> It honestly reminded me of the episode of Seinfeld where Kramer is invited to the able  mentality challenged adults benefit as a guest of honor.


----------



## mkr

BPC said:


> If anyone is interested, and didn't see it:


----------



## bag-princess

Usually when Kanye makes a fool of himself only a few outlets mention it but this was foolishness of epic proportions!! I would need another pair of hands to count the number of times I have seen clips of his visit to the WH and people commenting as they tried hard not to laugh. SMH


----------



## White Orchid

This is just farcical.  I cannot believe this all took place in something as prestigious as the White House.


----------



## bag-princess

does anyone know what in the world Jim Brown was doing there???


----------



## MKB0925

White Orchid said:


> This is just farcical.  I cannot believe this all took place in something as prestigious as the White House.


I was thinking the same thing as I was watching it!! Crazy..


----------



## uhpharm01

But why was his passcode to his cell phone ‘000000’?


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-princess said:


> does anyone know what in the world Jim Brown was doing there???


They were both supposed to be there to discuss urban revitalization and issues facing the black community.  Jim Brown has been a very strong activist in that area which explains his presence.


----------



## bag-princess

LibbyRuth said:


> They were both supposed to be there to discuss urban revitalization and issues facing the black community.  Jim Brown has been a very strong activist in that area which explains his presence.



thank you!  i knew that about him but it was never mentioned in any of the many news clips - it was all about kanye going on like he was!  i hope they at some point got around to discussing something of importance like that.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> But why was his passcode to his cell phone ‘000000’?



it's the default and the poor child hasn't even changed it like you are supposed to - i guess it must be easier for him to remember!!   SMDH  i can't even laugh at him anymore!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> it's the default and the poor child hasn't even changed it like you are supposed to - i guess it must be easier for him to remember!!   SMDH  i can't even laugh at him anymore!


That’s not the deflaut. Kanye. Set his phone to that passcode.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> That’s not the deflaut. Kanye. Set his phone to that passcode.



i could have sworn it was - and i had to change mine to something of my choosing!   i admit it has been a while since i had to though.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Kanye is the face of what untreated mental illness looks like. I cannot even be outraged or horrified by his behavior because he is clearly out of his mind. Mental illness is an invisible disease and people respond with their rational thinking selves. It's really sad to watch.


----------



## bag-princess

blkbarbie310 said:


> Kanye is the face of what untreated mental illness looks like.* I cannot even be outraged or horrified by his behavior because he is clearly out of his mind. *Mental illness is an invisible disease and people respond with their rational thinking selves. It's really sad to watch.




that is what my mom and i were saying - we can't even laugh at him anymore at this point because it is not funny now! he clearly has a problem and needs help and it is just as clear that he has nobody around him that will see that he realizes it and gets help.


----------



## uhpharm01

....


----------



## blkbarbie310

bag-princess said:


> that is what my mom and i were saying - we can't even laugh at him anymore at this point because it is not funny now! he clearly has a problem and needs help and it is just as clear that he has nobody around him that will see that he realizes it and gets help.



You know... the thing about that is that the person has to accept that something is amiss and seek help. They have to stick with their treatment which may mean trying different medications until they find the right one. I will say from personal experience, there is no reasoning with someone that is not in their right mind. There is no amount of tough conversations, tears or pleading - sometimes you have to give them space and when you love someone deeply, that's tough even when you know it is for your own sanity. I feel for Kim. Kanye seems like the type to not sleep and wake her up all hours of the night with his ideas, rants, to listen to beats and all kinds of foolishness.


----------



## bag-princess

blkbarbie310 said:


> You know... the thing about that is that the person has to accept that something is amiss and seek help. They have to stick with their treatment which may mean trying different medications until they find the right one. *I will say from personal experience, there is no reasoning with someone that is not in their right mind. There is no amount of tough conversations, tears or pleading *- sometimes you have to give them space and when you love someone deeply, that's tough even when you know it is for your own sanity. I feel for Kim. Kanye seems like the type to not sleep and wake her up all hours of the night with his ideas, rants, to listen to beats and all kinds of foolishness.



this is very true!  but i just for some reason can not imagine that family trying to sit him down and reason with him.  they act like they are afraid of upsetting him because they don't know what he may do or say!  so they tiptoe around him and his issues.   and yes he does seem like the kind of person that never sleeps and is "inspired" at all times of the night/morning with his genius ideas!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> that is what my mom and i were saying - we can't even laugh at him anymore at this point because it is not funny now! he clearly has a problem and needs help and it is just as clear that he has nobody around him that will see that he realizes it and gets help.



What can be done? He has been on medication for years. We don't know that he's not taking it, we only say that as a default when he does something like this. If they medicated him so much that he couldn't do anything weird, he'd be comatose.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Kanye said he is not taking his medication regularly and cuts down the dosage on his own.


----------



## bag-mania

blkbarbie310 said:


> Kanye said he is not taking his medication regularly and cuts down the dosage on his own.



Kanye says a lot of things. Many of which are not true, like when he claimed he was going to teach at the Art Institute of Chicago. He completely made it up. He loves attention and he announces stuff all the time to get it. Take everything he says with a big grain of salt.


----------



## blkbarbie310

bag-mania said:


> Kanye says a lot of things. Many of which are not true, like when he claimed he was going to teach at the Art Institute of Chicago. He completely made it up. He loves attention and he announces stuff all the time to get it. Take everything he says with a big grain of salt.



LOL - thank you for that pearl of wisdom.
Yep, I don't make it a habit of taking on anything that isn't my own. I'm just giving my mere ole opinion on this discussion forum.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> it's the default and the poor child hasn't even changed it like you are supposed to - i guess it must be easier for him to remember!!   SMDH  i can't even laugh at him anymore!


----------



## bag-princess

T.I.’s statement on IG about this mess is like reading good poetry!  He’s always so well spoken - even when he thinks you are deranged.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


>




Waitaminute....he was putting in his passcode!?!  [emoji30] OMGoodness


----------



## BagOuttaHell

T.I. with the best spelling of all time.

"de'Fuq"


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Waitaminute....he was putting in his passcode!?!  [emoji30] OMGoodness


Yes his passcode.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> thank you!  i knew that about him but it was never mentioned in any of the many news clips - it was all about kanye going on like he was!  i hope they at some point got around to discussing something of importance like that.


Full transcripts...nothing got discussed. 

https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/10/11/politics/kanye-west-oval-office



bag-mania said:


> Kanye says a lot of things. Many of which are not true, like when he claimed he was going to teach at the Art Institute of Chicago. He completely made it up. He loves attention and he announces stuff all the time to get it. Take everything he says with a big grain of salt.


I can believe him that he's not taking his meds and that's an actual true statement made by him.  It's actually pretty clear that he's not on his meds based on personal experiences with people who suffer from manic episodes.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> T.I. with the best spelling of all time.
> 
> "de'Fuq"




 he kills me! 



uhpharm01 said:


> Yes his passcode.



I don’t know why my mind was stuck on voicemail for some reason!  Now it makes sense.





berrydiva said:


> Full transcripts...nothing got discussed.
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/10/11/politics/kanye-west-oval-office
> 
> I can believe him that he's not taking his meds and that's an actual true statement made by him.  It's actually pretty clear that he's not on his meds based on personal experiences with people who suffer from manic episodes.



That’s sad the man came all that way to discuss something important and couldn’t! 
But yes I believe he was telling the truth about not taking his meds.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> I can believe him that he's not taking his meds and that's an actual true statement made by him.  It's actually pretty clear that he's not on his meds based on personal experiences with people who suffer from manic episodes.



He was hospitalized in 2016 when he was out of control. They supposedly put him on a strict plan which we have no way of knowing whether he follows. We can't necessarily go by his behavior, because "manic Kanye" is pretty much the real Kanye. When he's heavily medicated we get "stone face Kanye" who looks like he doesn't know what's going on. 

Other than treating him like he's a little child and imprisoning him in his home each day until someone watches him take his pills, which is illegal, what can anyone do to help him?


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> he kills me!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why my mind was stuck on voicemail for some reason!  Now it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s sad the man came all that way to discuss something important and couldn’t!
> But yes I believe he was telling the truth about not taking his meds.


That’s okay. He did this with the camera behind him.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> T.I. with the best spelling of all time.
> 
> "de'Fuq"


I read the whole thing in TI's voice with the hat hanging.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> He was hospitalized in 2016 when he was out of control. They supposedly put him on a strict plan which we have no way of knowing whether he follows. We can't necessarily go by his behavior, because "manic Kanye" is pretty much the real Kanye. When he's heavily medicated we get "stone face Kanye" who looks like he doesn't know what's going on.
> 
> Other than treating him like he's a little child and imprisoning him in his home each day until someone watches him take his pills, which is illegal, what can anyone do to help him?


Maybe because I was introduced to Kanye pre-Kim, I'm using that as a baseline to what 'real' Kanye is like. So to me, manic Kanye is very different from 'real' Kanye.  There's a clear difference in Kanye from MBDTW days to Kanye now (medicated or not medicated). His bipolar disorder is definitely pronounced, IMO.

Kanye has the money and resources to not take his meds if he wants while being wreckless....he has to want to be better first and foremost. However, I'm sure that being a creative he feels the meds hinders his ability to make beats and imagine his terrible fashion. However, I don't get the sense that he has a support system in place that is even interested in helping him in the first place.


----------



## ChanelMommy

uhpharm01 said:


>



LOL This guy kills me every time


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-princess said:


> that is what my mom and i were saying - we can't even laugh at him anymore at this point because it is not funny now! he clearly has a problem and needs help and it is just as clear that he has nobody around him that will see that he realizes it and gets help.



Totally agree.  We can't really get caught up in whether or not he's taking his meds and what the right treatment is, but we can be mindful of why he behaves like he does, and determine how we react to it accordingly.  To me, mocking Kanye for behaving like he does would be kind of like mocking Shannen Doherty at the height of her cancer treatments for being lazy and not training for a marathon.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Maybe because I was introduced to Kanye pre-Kim, I'm using that as a baseline to what 'real' Kanye is like. So to me, manic Kanye is very different from 'real' Kanye.  There's a clear difference in Kanye from MBDTW days to Kanye now (medicated or not medicated). His bipolar disorder is definitely pronounced, IMO.
> 
> Kanye has the money and resources to not take his meds if he wants while being wreckless....he has to want to be better first and foremost. However, I'm sure that being a creative he feels the meds hinders his ability to make beats and imagine his terrible fashion. *However, I don't get the sense that he has a support system in place that is even interested in helping him in the first place*.


And that's the saddest part to me (the bolded).
He probably has dozens of people around him every day (and he has a 'wife' with a large, soul-sucking family) yet it's _clear, _that not one single person in his life cares about his welfare. That's blatantly obvious.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lounorada said:


> And that's the saddest part to me (the bolded).
> He probably has dozens of people around him every day (and he has a 'wife' with a large, soul-sucking family) yet it's _clear, _that not one single person in his life cares about his welfare. That's blatantly obvious.


I disagree.  That's certainly possible. But when caring for someone with mental illness, it can be VERY difficult to make them accept the treatment they need. They are not making decisions from a logical frame of mind, but have the freedom to make choices. You can beg and plead. In extreme cases you can even try to get legal standing to make decisions on the persons behalf. But the person can do a lot of things you wish they'd do differently, and you've gotta roll with it no matter how deeply you care for his/her welfare.


----------



## bag-mania

^This. At some point it has to accepted that he is a 41-year-old man who has free will. He knows he's bi-polar. He's been in treatment in the past. He has tens of millions of dollars where he can easily get additional treatment if he so chooses. But he can't be forced to do it if he doesn't want it. Does anyone know of any person who Kanye would listen to and do what he was asked? There isn't anyone because it's obvious Kanye believes he knows what is best for him.


----------



## bag-princess

When is the anniversary of his mom’s death?? My mom said that Sunny on the view said that she noticed he always has an episode like this around that time and she believes it is a trigger for him.  She could be on to something if it’s that time again.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-princess said:


> When is the anniversary of his mom’s death?? My mom said that Sunny on the view said that she noticed he always has an episode like this around that time and she believes it is a trigger for him.  She could be on to something if it’s that time again.


Bingo.  According to Wikipedia she died Nov 10 2007.


----------



## bag-princess

LibbyRuth said:


> Bingo.  According to Wikipedia she died Nov 10 2007.



Well it makes sense now!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> ^This. At some point it has to accepted that he is a 41-year-old man who has free will. He knows he's bi-polar. He's been in treatment in the past. He has tens of millions of dollars where he can easily get additional treatment if he so chooses. But he can't be forced to do it if he doesn't want it. Does anyone know of any person who Kanye would listen to and do what he was asked? There isn't anyone because it's obvious Kanye believes he knows what is best for him.


his wife and family can't force him to take meds but on the other hand, if he is not well at some point she would have to put her kids first and separate from him I'd think


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> his wife and family can't force him to take meds but on the other hand, if he is not well at some point she would have to put her kids first and separate from him I'd think


It's possible that she's considering that, and we'd have no way of knowing.  But it's not a straightforward decision to make. Walking away from someone struggling with mental illness can be terrifying because you don't know what impact leaving would have on him. So for the part of Kim that has a high priority on ensuring her children have a father, she may fear walking away will leave them without a father. Add to that - it's hard to say of a woman who has been married a few times already, and who had a marriage end as quickly as hers did to Kris Humphries ... but "in sickness and in health" means different things to different people.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> It's possible that she's considering that, and we'd have no way of knowing.  But it's not a straightforward decision to make. Walking away from someone struggling with mental illness can be terrifying because you don't know what impact leaving would have on him. So for the part of Kim that has a high priority on ensuring her children have a father, she may fear walking away will leave them without a father. Add to that - it's hard to say of a woman who has been married a few times already, and who had a marriage end as quickly as hers did to Kris Humphries ... but "in sickness and in health" means different things to different people.


yes, what you say makes sense
and we don't know what she is saying to him
But at some point it would seem she would have to give him an ultimatum - get treatment or you're on your own


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> his wife and family can't force him to take meds but on the other hand, if he is not well at some point she would have to put her kids first and separate from him I'd think



I don't think anyone has ever thought Kanye was a danger to Kim or the kids. The kids will figure out in time that their dad is a bit different. I was surprised when they decided to have another child via surrogate after his hospitalization.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Does anyone know of any person who Kanye would listen to and do what he was asked?


Donald *****?


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> yes, what you say makes sense
> and we don't know what she is saying to him
> But at some point it would seem she would have to give him an ultimatum - get treatment or you're on your own


I disagree.  There are people in challenging marriages who decide to give an ultimatum, and I can respect those decisions. But there are other people who decide it's the path they chose, and  they stick it out (or they fear what would happen otherwise, and they stick it out).  Some use marriage as the ultimatum, and others don't. So I don't think it makes a lot of sense to judge from the outside looking in what should happen.
For all that the Kardashians play out for the world to consume, I oddly think that when it comes to private matters, they are very very private. I've thought for a long time that they create drama which is put out for their show and the tabloids, but keep the genuinely intimate details of their lives very private. So as much of Kim's "life" as we see, I don't think we'll ever know the honest details about her marriage to Kanye or choices she makes for her kids.
Lastly I will add - there are many reasons that a person suffering from mental illness chooses not to use medication and other treatments for their illness, and for people not walking in those shoes, I'm not sure it can be accurately judged whether or not it's the right thing. I've known people who chose not to take medication because the effects of being on the medication impacted them so much that they felt they were not living.  Treating mental illness is extremely difficult, and the side effects when they get it wrong can seem worse than the illness itself. So whether Kanye is not on medication because he's not making rational decisions or whether it's because he's so far from being himself when he's medicated we have no way of knowing. But Kim likely knows, and that likely guides the way she handles it.  They had been friends for a long time before they became a couple, and he's been dealing with this for a while now. She knew what she was getting in to, and may be better equipped than people realize to handle it.  If in fact the anniversary of his mom's death is a trigger for him, she may know there are a few weeks she's got to navigate through each year.


----------



## krasavitza

bag-mania said:


> I don't think anyone has ever thought Kanye was a danger to Kim or the kids. The kids will figure out in time that their dad is a bit different. I was surprised when they decided to have another child via surrogate after his hospitalization.


On a recent episode, kim said after she had north, and wasn't quite sure if she and Kanye would be together, she had definitely considered asking him for his sperm to give north a sibling. she made it clear that she wants her kids to have the same dad.

I think she's planning her exit very carefully, and part of that was wanting one more kid, same dad and all and making sure she did what she had to to have that baby. I wouldn't be surprised if by the end of next year they're already separated.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Donald *****?




this is so sad.  because it is so true! but how can the blind lead the blind!  



krasavitza said:


> On a recent episode, kim said after she had north, and wasn't quite sure if she and Kanye would be together, she had definitely considered asking him for his sperm to give north a sibling. she made it clear that she wants her kids to have the same dad.
> 
> I think she's planning her exit very carefully, and part of that was wanting one more kid, same dad and all and making sure she did what she had to to have that baby. *I wouldn't be surprised if by the end of next year they're already separated*.




i don't know if it will be that soon but i would be willing to bet she is making plans - well kris is.   
when she starts talking about him the way robin givens did about mike tyson in that infamous interview - we will all know it is time.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Donald *****?



That just might work. They both believe they are wonderful and smarter than everyone around them, so it's not surprising they get along. Crazy @ss geminis!


----------



## Tivo

Kanye and Donald ***** are two of a kind. They understand each other’s crazy.


----------



## Lounorada

LibbyRuth said:


> I disagree.  That's certainly possible. But when caring for someone with mental illness, it can be VERY difficult to make them accept the treatment they need. They are not making decisions from a logical frame of mind, but have the freedom to make choices. You can beg and plead. In extreme cases you can even try to get legal standing to make decisions on the persons behalf. But the person can do a lot of things you wish they'd do differently, and you've gotta roll with it no matter how deeply you care for his/her welfare.


Yes, I know and understand all of this, but this is the Kanye West thread and i'm passing comment solely on Kanye and his situation. I'm not speaking about every person in the world with mental illness.


----------



## uhpharm01

ChanelMommy said:


> LOL This guy kills me every time


He's awesome.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The last time he was this unhinged publically they had another kid. What now? 

I think both sides are sick in the head.


----------



## MizGemma

I couldn't watch the whole thing.  My brain hurt!  The small part I saw reminded me of The Apprentice. Anyway, sure this whole meeting will soon be forgotten. There will be new crises de jour for both.

Makes you yearn to be a nomad in an apolitical desert wearing 70s era Yves Saint Laurent clothing.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MizGemma said:


> I couldn't watch the whole thing.  My brain hurt!  The small part I saw reminded me of The Apprentice. Anyway, sure this whole meeting will soon be forgotten. There will be new crises de jour for both.
> 
> Makes you yearn to be a nomad in an apolitical desert wearing 70s era Yves Saint Laurent clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220712


Aah, but the Purse Forum is apolitical, just like that desert you yearn for   And this particular thread is the forum's finest example of this. Good job, mods


----------



## starrynite_87

berrydiva said:


> Full transcripts...nothing got discussed.
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/10/11/politics/kanye-west-oval-office
> 
> I can believe him that he's not taking his meds and that's an actual true statement made by him.  It's actually pretty clear that he's not on his meds based on personal experiences with people who suffer from manic episodes.



Watching Kanye in the Oval Office wasn’t funny, I felt bad for him because he was clearly showing signs of mania. This seriously gave me flashbacks to Britney Spears’ meltdown. Where is his family and the people who claim to care about him?


----------



## Compass Rose

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aah, but the Purse Forum is apolitical, just like that desert you yearn for   And this particular thread is the forum's finest example of this. Good job, mods


I know you can't see me ..... but I just stood up and saluted you!


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> Kanye and Donald ***** are two of a kind. They understand each other’s crazy.


maybe so but I think ***** is just using him.  I'd be willing to bet he has no respect for him


----------



## berrydiva

LibbyRuth said:


> I disagree.  There are people in challenging marriages who decide to give an ultimatum, and I can respect those decisions. But there are other people who decide it's the path they chose, and  they stick it out (or they fear what would happen otherwise, and they stick it out).  Some use marriage as the ultimatum, and others don't. So I don't think it makes a lot of sense to judge from the outside looking in what should happen.
> For all that the Kardashians play out for the world to consume, I oddly think that when it comes to private matters, they are very very private. I've thought for a long time that they create drama which is put out for their show and the tabloids, but keep the genuinely intimate details of their lives very private. So as much of Kim's "life" as we see, I don't think we'll ever know the honest details about her marriage to Kanye or choices she makes for her kids.
> Lastly I will add - there are many reasons that a person suffering from mental illness chooses not to use medication and other treatments for their illness, and for people not walking in those shoes, I'm not sure it can be accurately judged whether or not it's the right thing. I've known people who chose not to take medication because the effects of being on the medication impacted them so much that they felt they were not living.  Treating mental illness is extremely difficult, and the side effects when they get it wrong can seem worse than the illness itself. So whether Kanye is not on medication because he's not making rational decisions or whether it's because he's so far from being himself when he's medicated we have no way of knowing. But Kim likely knows, and that likely guides the way she handles it.  They had been friends for a long time before they became a couple, and he's been dealing with this for a while now. She knew what she was getting in to, and may be better equipped than people realize to handle it.  If in fact the anniversary of his mom's death is a trigger for him, she may know there are a few weeks she's got to navigate through each year.


We're really believing they were "friends" for a long time before they became a couple? I like that narrative they created.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> We're really believing they were "friends" for a long time before they became a couple? I like that narrative they created.


Didn't Kanye say once he thought her last name was pronounced like "parmesan"? I thought it was pretty recent, maybe before they got together. So I guess a "long time" is all relative[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

Leonard Cohen


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> Didn't Kanye say once he thought her last name was pronounced like "parmesan"? I thought it was pretty recent, maybe before they got together. So I guess a "long time" is all relative[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sdkitty said:


> maybe so but I think ***** is just using him.  I'd be willing to bet he has no respect for him



And Kanye is using him too. They are the same type of egomaniacal man. They have no respect for anyone.


----------



## starrynite_87

Here is a clip of Drake on The Shop talking about his beef with Kanye and Pusha T. Kanye comes off like a snake and now I know why Bey and Jay want nothing to do with him. Kanye and Kim had people thinking that Taylor Swift was a snake and Drake just exposed him for what he really is.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> And Kanye is using him too. They are the same type of egomaniacal man. They have no respect for anyone.


I didn't watch the actual meeting but SNL spoofed it with Alec Baldwin and I saw that on youtube.  Funny.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Okay, I read the transcripts of the meeting with *****...all I can say is, "Wow." 

His thinking is so non-linear it's exhausting.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> maybe so but I think ***** is just using him.  I'd be willing to bet he has no respect for him



of course he is using him!  it's obvious to everyone BUT kanye!  
in one of the MANY articles since that awful meeting last week - someone on the inside said that if only kanye knew of the names he was called in private between ***** and melania!!  they said that they could not devulge what that particular name was because it was only spoken around a few people and he would know who was spilling the tea - my words not this insider.


----------



## bag-princess

btw - in the episode titled "the art of the prank" - that woman that was looking at kim's house to buy was sooooo creepy!  she was obviously a big big fan of kim's and could not stop talking about how she loved her figure and how she wanted the house because it was hers and she wouldn't change a thing!  and she wanted kim to come back to visit for lunch! LOL    i would love to know if she really bought it or used the chance to bask in kim's presence!


----------



## bag-princess

his face!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4222109
> View attachment 4222109
> 
> 
> 
> his face!


and that fake smile of hers


----------



## Luv2Shop1

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4222109
> View attachment 4222109
> 
> his face!



This just makes me sad.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> and that fake smile of hers




Does she have any other kind of smile??? [emoji854]


----------



## MizGemma

pukasonqo said:


> Leonard Cohen
> View attachment 4221675



Thank you for posting this.
The late Leonard C. sure knew how to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye decided this was a week for meeting presidents. There are no words...

*Kim and Kanye present Ugandan president, 74, with a pair of Yeezys and discuss promoting the country's 'tourism and arts' during family trip to Africa*

*Kanye West and Kim Kardashian West met with Uganda's President Yoweri Museveni on Monday *
*They presented the 74-year-old leader with a pair of Kanye's Yeezy sneakers*
*The couple are vacationing in Uganda and met with Museveni by to discuss promoting the country's tourism and arts*
*They are staying at the Chobe Safari Lodge in Murchison Falls National Park with their daughter North *
Kanye West and Kim Kardashian took time out of their family vacation on Monday to meet with Uganda's president and present him with a pair of Yeezys. 

The famous pair visited the State House in Entebbe for a brief meeting with President Yoweri Museveni and his daughter Diana. 

They discussed tourism and promoting Uganda's arts, the president revealed on Twitter as he shared photographs of their get together and thanked Kanye for his 'white sneakers'. 

Kim and Kanye jetted to the East African Nation over the weekend with their five-year-old daughter North for a vacation in one of the country's national parks. They are believed to have left their younger children, Saint, two, and Chicago, nine months, at home. 

 Kanye West and Kim Kardashian took time out of their family vacation on Monday to meet with Uganda's president and present him with a pair of Yeezys. 

The famous pair visited the State House in Entebbe for a brief meeting with President Yoweri Museveni and his daughter Diana. 

They discussed tourism and promoting Uganda's arts, the president revealed on Twitter as he shared photographs of their get together and thanked Kanye for his 'white sneakers'. 

Kim and Kanye jetted to the East African Nation over the weekend with their five-year-old daughter North for a vacation in one of the country's national parks. They are believed to have left their younger children, Saint, two, and Chicago, nine months, at home. 

Since then, Kanye has been seen jamming out to local music and performing. He is said to be recording his ninth album, Yandhi, while he is there.

The visit to the State House on Monday comes less than a week after his bombastic, headline-making trip to the White House to meet with President Donald *****. 

During that meeting, he pounded on the Resolute Desk, said he felt like 'superman' whenever he wore his Make America Great Again Hat and went on a minutes-long rant which left the often garrulous president speechless. 
Since then, Kanye has been seen jamming out to local music and performing. He is said to be recording his ninth album, Yandhi, while he is there.

The visit to the State House on Monday comes less than a week after his bombastic, headline-making trip to the White House to meet with President Donald *****. 

During that meeting, he pounded on the Resolute Desk, said he felt like 'superman' whenever he wore his Make America Great Again Hat and went on a minutes-long rant which left the often garrulous president speechless. 


President Yoweri Museveni said they had 'fruitful discussions' about promoting tourism and art on Monday.

President Museveni shared the news that the pair had visited on Twitter 

He took to Twitter after their Monday meeting to thank the famous pair for their visit and wished them a happy trip.

'I welcome American entertainment stars Kanye West and Kim Kardashian to Uganda. I held fruitful discussions with the duo on how to promote Uganda's tourism and the arts.

'I think Kanye for the gift of white sneakers. Enjoy your time in Uganda. It is the true Pearl of Africa,' he said. 

The famous couple are vacationing in one of Uganda's National Parks and Kanye, who last week caused a global firestorm with a bizarre visit to the White House to speak with President Donald *****, is said to be recording music in a tent there. 

Excited tourism officials see the visit as an endorsement of the country's tourism potential.

Uganda's government has been criticized over its treatment of a local pop star-turned-opposition lawmaker, Bobi Wine, who alleges torture by security forces. The government denies it.

After meeting with the president and other officials in the State House, the pair posed for a photograph with Museveni's daughter Diana. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ts-Ugandas-president-gifts-pair-sneakers.html


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Kanye decided this was a week for meeting presidents. *There are no words...*




my exact same thoughts!!  NONE!!   i have a question though - the last pic.........why is he standing off to the side looking like he would rather be anywhere else!  is that the look when his meds are wearing off!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this one facially challenged lady....


bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4222109
> View attachment 4222109
> 
> 
> 
> his face!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> my exact same thoughts!!  NONE!!   i have a question though - the last pic.........why is he standing off to the side looking like he would rather be anywhere else!  is that the look when his meds are wearing off!



You know what I think it is, he's incredibly egocentric and he has the attention span of a toddler. When the focus of a situation isn't directly on him he kind of zones out. He isn't polite enough to pretend to be interested if it's not about him.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> You know what I think it is, he's incredibly egocentric and he has the attention span of a toddler. When the focus of a situation isn't directly on him he kind of zones out. He isn't polite enough to pretend to be interested if it's not about him.



great point!  he better get used to it married to kim though - or stop taking her places with him!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-princess said:


> btw - in the episode titled "the art of the prank" - that woman that was looking at kim's house to buy was sooooo creepy!  she was obviously a big big fan of kim's and could not stop talking about how she loved her figure and how she wanted the house because it was hers and she wouldn't change a thing!  and she wanted kim to come back to visit for lunch! LOL    i would love to know if she really bought it or used the chance to bask in kim's presence!


I saw that and I wonder if Kim is going back for lunch


----------



## valgal3x

kemilia said:


> My apologies if this was posted earlier but gimme a break Kim!
> 
> https://people.com/style/kim-kardashian-west-doesnt-like-her-butt/



I like the Kardashian’s but she must be crying because she knows she just went too big.. not about having it... or she can just.. take some out to make it smaller.. there’s surgeons for pretty much everything..[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] #Kardashians[emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## bag-princess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I saw that and I wonder if Kim is going back for lunch




  exactly!!!  i seriously doubt that.  kim was only being nice to her to get that house sold but she looked like she was thinking that "this woman is a crazy stalker!"


----------



## bag-princess

valgal3x said:


> I like the Kardashian’s but she must be crying because she knows she just went too big.. not about having it... or she can just.. take some out to make it smaller.. there’s surgeons for pretty much everything..[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] #Kardashians[emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]




lies lies lies!!!!  if she cries about it daily - it must be AFTER she posts yet another shot with her big rump as the feature of the pic.  you don't keep showing your a$$ literally if you are so unhappy with how big it is.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Another point of view on Kanye and more, by independent British born rapper Zuby, obviously an independent thinker and with an Oxford degree. But I'm sure CNN and their ilk would find a way to destroy his humanity too in their totally non-racist ways because of all his wrong-think   
I figure it's OK to post this since we're being so apolitical and all anyway   And I like his lyrics.


----------



## mkr

They gave the president of Uganda a pair of Yeezys.  I’m sure he’ll treasure them.      Cough.


----------



## sdkitty

so are they diplomats now?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> so are they diplomats now?




  in his mind - maybe!  he may be taking on the role of doing the trips his beloved president would not dare waste time doing.  someone has to visit those "s#it hole" countries.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> in his mind - maybe!  he may be taking on the role of doing the trips his beloved president would not dare waste time doing.  someone has to visit those "s#it hole" countries.


LOL


----------



## sdkitty

I watched Alec Baldwin's new talk show last night.  Next week his guest is Kim.  I think she will get the full hour.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> so are they diplomats now?



Kanye went to Africa to record a new album supposedly. You know he wouldn't be anywhere if he wasn't personally getting something out of it. Meeting the Uganda prez was to get media coverage of his visit.

*KANYE AND KIM
OUR AFRICAN SAFARI IS AWESOME!!!*
Kanye West and Kim Kardashian West were pretty much like any other fam visiting Africa ... except they had a phalanx of security at a five-star luxury resort.

Kim, Kanye and their brood arrived at Entebee International Airport Friday with a huge entourage.  They were shuttled to the resort where they'll be staying until October 19th.

Check out the video ... Kanye hops on the counter during check-in, as hotel staff gawks.  Enter Kim and what appears to be a nanny.  Ye swings North West in circles, and flips her before she runs back to mama.

We're told Kim is so stoked she wants to extend their stay.

Kanye is working on his next album -- they will be producing music and shooting some videos while they are there. Big Sean is at the hotel as well, most likely to collaborate with Kanye on the album.

Kanye's told us he wanted to go to Africa to "feel the energy."  He wants to record into a mic that's in the middle of nature.

http://www.tmz.com/2018/10/13/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-north-africa-resort-uganda/


----------



## LibbyRuth

Yes, she's getting the full hour - it appears it's already been taped, so I don't know timing wise how many of Kanye's antics they will have know about to discuss. But I think Alec Baldwin is actually a really great interviewer, so it should be interesting!


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, she's getting the full hour - it appears it's already been taped, so I don't know timing wise how many of Kanye's antics they will have know about to discuss. But I think Alec Baldwin is actually a really great interviewer, so it should be interesting!



Alec Baldwin has had some embarrassing antics of his own in the past. He shouldn't be throwing any stones.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, she's getting the full hour - it appears it's already been taped, so I don't know timing wise how many of Kanye's antics they will have know about to discuss. But I think Alec Baldwin is actually a really great interviewer, so it should be interesting!


I thought the show was interesting.  Love Diniro.  But I was very irritated that Every time the subject of his kids was raised (more than once), he only talked about his young ones - like his daughter was never born.
His current wife has made sure she will be secure financially for life - four kids in five years or something like that.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Alec Baldwin has had some embarrassing antics of his own in the past. He shouldn't be throwing any stones.


Love him on SNL.  He's not a perfect person; that's for sure


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I thought the show was interesting.  Love Diniro.  But I was very irritated that Every time the subject of his kids was raised (more than once), he only talked about his young ones - like his daughter was never born.
> His current wife has made sure she will be secure financially for life - four kids in five years or something like that.





He has been married to his “current wife” since 1997. They have only two kids together! [emoji15] son born in ‘98 and daughter born in ‘11!


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> Alec Baldwin has had some embarrassing antics of his own in the past. He shouldn't be throwing any stones.


That's part of what makes him such a great interviewer.  He's been the subject of enough interviews to understand what it's like, and is very gracious to his guests. He makes it more of a relaxed conversation than an interrogation, and as a result gets some good stuff. 
He used to have a podcast which was essentially like his TV show in audio form and I LOVED it. Some of the best interviews he did were with people he didn't have a lot in common with, but could find common ground for a great conversation.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> He has been married to his “current wife” since 1997. They have only two kids together! [emoji15] son born in ‘98 and daughter born in ‘11!


they have four now
from Wikipedia (and what he said last night)
By August 2011,[87] Baldwin began dating Hilaria Thomas, a yoga instructor with Yoga Vida in Manhattan.[88][89] Baldwin and Thomas moved from the Upper West Side to Greenwich Village that August.[90][91][92] The couple became engaged in April 2012[88] and married on June 30, 2012, at St. Patrick's Old Cathedral in New York City.[93] They have four children together, daughter Carmen (born August 23, 2013),[94] and sons Rafael (born June 17, 2015),[95] Leonardo Angel Charles (born September 2016)[96] and Romeo Alejandro David (born May 2018)


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> That's part of what makes him such a great interviewer.  He's been the subject of enough interviews to understand what it's like, and is very gracious to his guests. He makes it more of a relaxed conversation than an interrogation, and as a result gets some good stuff.
> He used to have a podcast which was essentially like his TV show in audio form and I LOVED it. Some of the best interviews he did were with people he didn't have a lot in common with, but could find common ground for a great conversation.



No matter how polished and professional he appears while he is working, I can't forget that he's an @sshole of a man underneath. When you know too much about a celebrity's personal life it ruins it when you see them.


----------



## jennlt

Storm702 said:


> Didn't Kanye say once he thought her last name was pronounced like "parmesan"? I thought it was pretty recent, maybe before they got together. So I guess a "long time" is all relative[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Are you sure he didn't think it was pronounced like "courtesan" lol? Or maybe "kourtesan"?


----------



## berrydiva

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Another point of view on Kanye and more, by independent British born rapper Zuby, obviously an independent thinker and with an Oxford degree. But I'm sure CNN and their ilk would find a way to destroy his humanity too in their totally non-racist ways because of all his wrong-think
> I figure it's OK to post this since we're being so apolitical and all anyway   And I like his lyrics.



 this is like "I have black friends"  Not sure why its assumed black folks in America are forming their opinion on what Kanye is saying based on any news media outlet and not the words of Kanye himself in comparison to our experiences.


----------



## zen1965

So they went to see Yoweri Museveni - a president that changed the constitution to stay in power. A president that openly supported an Anti-Gay Bill that in an earlier version proposed the death sentence for gays (nowadays, you "only" get imprisoned - possibly for life - if convicted a homosexual engaging in "unnatural carnal acts").
They could hardly have picked a better country to openly support. I really, REALLY have no words for these two dumb**ses.   And yeah, I resent Kanye for this much more. At least Kim does not pretend to be the brightest star in the sky, he however thinks of himself so highly while in actual fact he is too daft to do miniscule research (or have it done for him).
Sorry, about this outburst but I lived in Uganda for several years and my heart is somewhat invested. I see myself out, ladies.


----------



## berrydiva

valgal3x said:


> I like the Kardashian’s but she must be crying because she knows she just went too big.. not about having it... or she can just.. take some out to make it smaller.. there’s surgeons for pretty much everything..[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] #Kardashians[emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


She didn't anticipate it growing after childbirth when she got those fat transfers....she should wear it with pride.  It's what she wanted and her claim to fame. That, her cooking soul food and wearing fulani braids officially makes her a black woman.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> so are they diplomats now?


I say, why not? Reality TV celebs are the new heroes.


----------



## pixiejenna

What president doesn’t want a free pair of yeezys? Especially a pair signed by Kim?


----------



## Storm702

jennlt said:


> Are you sure he didn't think it was pronounced like "courtesan" lol? Or maybe "kourtesan"?


.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> What president doesn’t want a free pair of yeezys? Especially a pair signed by Kim?



Kanye signed them as well. Why do I think some day down the road those shoes will end up on eBay. 

Come to think of it, he gave a pair of Yeezys to ***** last week too. Either they are his default presidential gift or else he's always traveling with boxes of extra shoes just in case.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I hate how the media uses 'Africa' as an all-encompassing term. 'Melania's trip to Africa, Kanye goes to Africa' etc. Africa is a continent. It is not a monolithic identity.


----------



## valgal3x

berrydiva said:


> She didn't anticipate it growing after childbirth when she got those fat transfers....she should wear it with pride.  It's what she wanted and her claim to fame. That, her cooking soul food and wearing fulani braids officially makes her a black woman.



I agree with the first half of what you quoted. But making her a black person I don’t agree with. She doesn’t seem that way to me at all. She just seems like an Armenian That likes black men...


----------



## jennlt

Storm702 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223037


Thanks, I wasn't questioning the veracity of your statement; I was making a joke!


----------



## Storm702

jennlt said:


> Thanks, I wasn't questioning the veracity of your statement; I was making a joke!


I figured[emoji16] I was cracking up at Kourtesan.  But then when I saw the phonetic spelling, I thought of mustard....


----------



## berrydiva

valgal3x said:


> I agree with the first half of what you quoted. But making her a black person I don’t agree with. She doesn’t seem that way to me at all. She just seems like an Armenian That likes black men...


Of course it doesn't make her a black woman, I was being facetious. She and her sisters, however, absolutely want the features of black women and they have been encouraged by Kanye to try to emulate us.  Kanye's already told them that what makes them cool is that they got the body/swag black women but they're white....he sees it as some cool art/creative project.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I hate how the media uses 'Africa' as an all-encompassing term. 'Melania's trip to Africa, Kanye goes to Africa' etc. Africa is a continent. It is not a monolithic identity.


my personal favorite is when someone is referred to as African-American because they're black but the person is actually British or from an African nation or from the Caribbean. I always get a chuckle.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> No matter how polished and professional he appears while he is working, I can't forget that he's an @sshole of a man underneath. When you know too much about a celebrity's personal life it ruins it when you see them.


I'm not going to try to defend Alec Baldwin as a person.  A person can be terrible and still have some strong skills.  In Alec's case, he's a strong interviewer which means he could likely bring some good things out from Kim.  He creates a comfortable conversational setting, which will hopefully allow her to relax, let her guard down a bit, and give something other than the manufactured persona she works so hard to cultivate.


----------



## LemonDrop

Kanye in the White House reminds me of the SNL character Drunk Uncle


----------



## legaldiva

They are in Uganda.  Handing out Yeezy sneakers. For the love of goodness.
This is completely insane.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...West-hand-Yeezy-trainers-children-Uganda.html


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg it gets better the president asked kimbo what her job was and she said she had a tv show. And to top it off yeez wants to turn a part of Uganda into Jurassic park! So apparently the sneakers was the most sane part of the trip lol.

https://jezebel.com/what-is-your-jo...0IjmuMBUT-2ljx8rmFEHPewTP-jrc8DmprYQVMUfo-uDw


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Omg it gets better the president asked kimbo what her job was and she said she had a tv show. And to top it off yeez wants to turn a part of Uganda into Jurassic park! So apparently the sneakers was the most sane part of the trip lol.
> 
> https://jezebel.com/what-is-your-jo...0IjmuMBUT-2ljx8rmFEHPewTP-jrc8DmprYQVMUfo-uDw


And to think, there are people who are trying to make others think that Kanye actually has some sort of differing viewpoint that should be taken seriously.


----------



## mkr

Jurassic Park. Cuz they have dinosaurs there of course.


----------



## bag-mania

*Why Kanye West and Kim Kardashian Are Being Criticized for Meeting With Uganda's President*

Kanye West and Kim Kardashian West met with the President of Uganda, Yoweri Museveni, on Monday. The pair have been in Uganda since Friday, while West reportedly films a music video.

West grabbed lighthearted headlines by gifting Museveni a pair of his Yeezy sneakers and referencing _Jurassic Park_ while talking about tourism in Uganda. “We’re not here to take a photograph and look like we’re doing something positive,” he said. “This is going to be like _Jurassic Park_.”

But the celebrity couple came in for rather more serious criticism online for meeting with Museveni, who has been president since 1986 and has recently presided over an authoritarian crackdown against political opposition and homosexuality.

The Ugandan musician-turned-lawmaker Bobi Wine, who has criticized Museveni, was arrested in August and says he was tortured in custody before his release in September.

Wine said Tuesday that it was “immoral” of West to use his influence to “rub shoulders” with Museveni. “He is hobnobbing with a president who has been in power now for 32 years and restricts any freedom, a country where opposition activists are tortured and imprisoned,” Wine said.

Jonathan Van Ness, a host of the popular Netflix show _Queer Eye_, tweeted, “Hopefully Kim & Kanye are in Uganda advocating for its LGBTQ citizens who face a government that has one of the worst records on LGBT rights & safety anywhere in the WORLD, giving President Museveni a pair of shoes, while he advocates for gay men to be burned in public.”







Jonathan Van Ness

In 2014, Museveni pushed through Uganda’s Anti-Homosexuality Act, which would make homosexuality punishable by life imprisonment. The act has been referred to as the “Kill the Gays Bill,” as its original version called for the death penalty.

Later in 2014, Uganda’s Constitutional Court invalidated the law. But gay people still face discrimination in Uganda, according to Mausi Segun, the Africa director of Human Rights Watch. “People who express LGBT sexuality in public have received threats and intimidation,” she tells TIME. “The general homophobic tendencies in the Ugandan public still exist.”

Video was shared of West and Kardashian West meeting Museveni, but it did not include footage of the entertainers raising human rights issues with the 74-year-old leader.

“If Kanye and Kim would use their popularity and their access and the platform that they have to push for human rights, we would welcome that,” Segun said. “The big issues are repression of activists and political opposition leaders. A lot of this has been really violent.”

Museveni himself tweeted a welcome to the celebrity couple. “I held fruitful discussions with the duo on how to promote Uganda’s tourism and the arts,” he said. “I thank Kanye for the gift of white sneakers.”

West has been criticized for his enthusiastic embrace of U.S. President Donald *****. Last week, he met with ***** in the Oval Office and advocated repealing the 13rd Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, which outlawed slavery.

http://time.com/5426145/kanye-west-kim-kardashian-uganda-museveni-criticsm/


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> Jurassic Park. Cuz they have dinosaurs there of course.



Well the other option he offered was to make it like wakanda. Sounds like he just wants part of a major film lol. I’m not even sure why this visit even happened I don’t even think the president of Uganda is sure from what I could see in the clip.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I honestly hate it when certain celebrities go to Africa and it makes the front pages of the newspaper and the leading story for nightly news.  and the media always makes it out to be like it's a unheard of humanitarian effort.  It aint!  Melania over there with her colonial hat, Kanye giving out sneakers and Kim looking like a damn fool!

It's publicity.  Plain and simple.

Meanwhile you have people like Akon, doing big things in Africa with solar energy.  But nope, it didn't and won't make the news.  Oprah's school in South Africa made the news, she is doing something worthwhile proving an education to young girls that will eventually return and do great things for their homeland!  You have Dr Steve Perry taking American kids to South Africa to learn and provide services, Alicia Keys raising AIDS awareness...  I could list many more.

These are the stories I like hearing about.  Kanye can keep his shoes....  I'd rather him checkout of the social scene and check into a facility to work on his mental health.


----------



## tulipfield

Notice how a few pages ago people were saying how slow this thread’s become, and now it’s picked up again.  This is why they do this s***.  And I’ll out myself as a Kardashian fan but I totally know this game.


----------



## berrydiva

What's up with Donda house or those Chicago kids though if Kanye is so concerned? Building a plant to make Yeezy sneakers while pushing them out of the homes they live in is his solution I guess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> What's up with Donda house or those Chicago kids though if Kanye is so concerned? Building a plant to make Yeezy sneakers while pushing them out of the homes they live in is his solution I guess.


Nothing! 
Chance the Rapper is doing more for Chicago than Kanye


----------



## mkr

Seems like he’s coming unglued. Maybe Kim and company are afraid of what he’s going to do next and they’re trying not to set him off. Kim’s big concern is how he’s affecting the money so I don’t know why she hasn’t slapped him up side the head by now.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Seems like he’s coming unglued. Maybe Kim and company are afraid of what he’s going to do next and they’re trying not to set him off. Kim’s big concern is how he’s affecting the money so I don’t know why she hasn’t slapped him up side the head by now.



Yes! I bet they are in full panic mode! I wonder what kinda prenup they have? Did we ever get intel on that? Wait, did we ever resolve if they legally got married? LOL!
We all know how cheap Kimmie is. She's probably freakin about having to jar loose her own personal  coin to care and support their children. She may even decide home skooling is too expensive (she'd have to hire in home teachers as clearly nobody in the K Klan has the skill set ) and put them in , clutch pearls, public school!
Meanwhile, PMK is working her big fanny off pitching endless product endorsement ideas for the grandkiddies to everybody under the sun and show ideas to E starring the grandkiddies.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

VickyB said:


> Yes! I bet they are in full panic mode! I wonder what kinda prenup they have? Did we ever get intel on that? Wait, did we ever resolve if they legally got married? LOL!
> We all know how cheap Kimmie is. She's probably freakin about having to jar loose her own personal  coin to care and support their children. She may even decide home skooling is too expensive (she'd have to hire in home teachers as clearly nobody in the K Klan has the skill set ) and put them in , clutch pearls, public school!
> Meanwhile, PMK is working her big fanny off pitching endless product endorsement ideas for the grandkiddies to everybody under the sun and show ideas to E starring the grandkiddies.


Are Kim and Kanye's kids home schooled, or did I misunderstand your post?


----------



## VickyB

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Are Kim and Kanye's kids home schooled, or did I misunderstand your post?



I was posting about skooling when they are older. Currently, isn't North the only one that would be in Kindergarten at most?


----------



## bag-mania

This week Kanye and Kim are enjoying themselves and appear to not have a care in the world. This article has photos of them giving away Yeezys to children in Uganda. They truly live in their own reality.

*Kim Kardashian and Kanye West check out giraffes as they take a safari ride with North, 5, in Uganda*
Kim Kardashian and Kanye West took some time to enjoy the natural beauty of Uganda on Wednesday.

The couple, with daughter North, five, sat in an open top vehicle as they checked out some giraffes in the African savanna.

'North do you see the giraffe families?' Kim, 37, is heard saying in an Instagram Stories clip she shared.

The reality star wore a silver-grey turtleneck top as she held on to her eldest daughter on her lap. 

Kanye is seen beside her wearing a neon top, ball cap and shades. 

Their trip started on Saturday where they arrived at their five-star Chobe Safari Lodge.

Kim has shared glimpses of the breathtaking view from the family's accommodations including elephants and hippos bathing.

On Wednesday she shared an Instagram story of a monkey walking along the railing of her balcony. 

While the trip came about mainly because Kanye is working on his new album, a source revealed to E! this week that Kim is loving the getaway.

'Kim came along because she wanted to go and thought it would be fun for North.' the source said.

'It's been an incredible experience for her [Kim] to be a part of and she's loved being there,' they added. 

Meanwhile, the couple dished out Yeezy trainers to children during their trip on Monday and Kanye even rapped for the kids. 

The couple were seen unzipping large black duffel bags filled with pristine white Yeezy trainers, which they hand out to the excited children.

Stronger rapper Kanye was then seen spending time with the children as Kim filmed. This comes after Kim and Kanye took time out of their family vacation on Monday to meet with Uganda's president and present him with a pair of Yeezys.

The famous pair visited the State House in Entebbe for a brief meeting with President Yoweri Museveni and his daughter Diana. 

They discussed tourism and promoting Uganda's arts, the president revealed on Twitter as he shared photographs of their get together and thanked Kanye for his 'white sneakers'. 

Kim and Kanye jetted to the East African Nation over the weekend with their five-year-old daughter North for a vacation in one of the country's national parks. 

They are believed to have left their younger children, Saint, two, and Chicago, nine months, at home. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...heck-giraffes-safari-ride-North-5-Uganda.html


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye's solution to everything is a pair of Yeezys. Kim should've worn her Bo Derek braids while visiting her Motherland.


----------



## Charles

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Another point of view on Kanye and more, by independent British born rapper Zuby, obviously an independent thinker and with an Oxford degree. But I'm sure CNN and their ilk would find a way to destroy his humanity too in their totally non-racist ways because of all his wrong-think
> I figure it's OK to post this since we're being so apolitical and all anyway   And I like his lyrics.




WTF is this guy yapping on about??  Haha!
People can't express their views?  What alternate dimension does he live in.  WTH does he think we're doing this very moment on this forum and other outlets.



legaldiva said:


> They are in Uganda.  Handing out Yeezy sneakers. For the love of goodness.
> This is completely insane.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...West-hand-Yeezy-trainers-children-Uganda.html



I half expected a pic of him tossing them in the audience like rolls of paper towels.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Kanye's solution to everything is a pair of Yeezys. *Kim should've worn her Bo Derek braids while visiting her Motherland*.




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] get thee to a corner now!!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] get thee to a corner now!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Charles said:


> I half expected a pic of him tossing them in the audience like rolls of paper towels.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just saw the SNL episode that yeez did not sure why he was even on both songs were awful and he barely said anything when he did you couldn’t really hear him. At least he had a costume on in the first song.


----------



## VickyB

bag-mania said:


> This week Kanye and Kim are enjoying themselves and appear to not have a care in the world. This article has photos of them giving away Yeezys to children in Uganda. They truly live in their own reality.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian and Kanye West check out giraffes as they take a safari ride with North, 5, in Uganda*
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West took some time to enjoy the natural beauty of Uganda on Wednesday.
> 
> The couple, with daughter North, five, sat in an open top vehicle as they checked out some giraffes in the African savanna.
> 
> 'North do you see the giraffe families?' Kim, 37, is heard saying in an Instagram Stories clip she shared.
> 
> The reality star wore a silver-grey turtleneck top as she held on to her eldest daughter on her lap.
> 
> Kanye is seen beside her wearing a neon top, ball cap and shades.
> 
> Their trip started on Saturday where they arrived at their five-star Chobe Safari Lodge.
> 
> Kim has shared glimpses of the breathtaking view from the family's accommodations including elephants and hippos bathing.
> 
> On Wednesday she shared an Instagram story of a monkey walking along the railing of her balcony.
> 
> While the trip came about mainly because Kanye is working on his new album, a source revealed to E! this week that Kim is loving the getaway.
> 
> 'Kim came along because she wanted to go and thought it would be fun for North.' the source said.
> 
> 'It's been an incredible experience for her [Kim] to be a part of and she's loved being there,' they added.
> 
> Meanwhile, the couple dished out Yeezy trainers to children during their trip on Monday and Kanye even rapped for the kids.
> 
> The couple were seen unzipping large black duffel bags filled with pristine white Yeezy trainers, which they hand out to the excited children.
> 
> Stronger rapper Kanye was then seen spending time with the children as Kim filmed. This comes after Kim and Kanye took time out of their family vacation on Monday to meet with Uganda's president and present him with a pair of Yeezys.
> 
> The famous pair visited the State House in Entebbe for a brief meeting with President Yoweri Museveni and his daughter Diana.
> 
> They discussed tourism and promoting Uganda's arts, the president revealed on Twitter as he shared photographs of their get together and thanked Kanye for his 'white sneakers'.
> 
> Kim and Kanye jetted to the East African Nation over the weekend with their five-year-old daughter North for a vacation in one of the country's national parks.
> 
> They are believed to have left their younger children, Saint, two, and Chicago, nine months, at home.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...heck-giraffes-safari-ride-North-5-Uganda.html



So thoughtful.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West Goes All Out With Extravagant Gesture for Wife Kim Kardashian's Birthday*


Kanye West is celebrating his wife's birthday a little early. 

The 41-year-old rapper didn't hold back when it came to wishing Kim Kardashian a happy birthday. On Saturday, the day before she turns 38, he decked out their home with gorgeous floating flower arrangements, and treated her to a private concert by a talented pianist. 

"@KimKardashian You’re stunning," West wrote alongside a video of the extravagant gesture on Twitter. "I will keep trying to make things that can express how beautiful you are inside and out and how much I love you and our family." 

Kardashian posted another video on her Twitter, writing, "The most beautiful birthday flowers in the world!!!!! I have the sweetest most creative husband! Thank you babe love you so much!!!" 




https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kanye-west-goes-extravagant-gesture-190018464.html




  i was not impressed with those hanging flowers!  but i give kim a point - ONE point - for trying to make it sound sooooo beautiful and exciting.


----------



## mkr

He’s done this before.  I think they are running out of creativity.


----------



## Aimee3

The room looks so stark and bare.


----------



## berrydiva

He always speaks about her on the same vapid level as she displays lol. They're perfect for each other....she's an object and she only knows being objectified.


----------



## sdkitty

I saw a few minutes at the end of of her one hour interview with Alec Baldwin.  I was distracted by her puffy upper lip.  To all who see her show, this is probably old news but I never watch so it was new to me.


----------



## VickyB

I know I get shade for watching the show but must share how shocked I was that E went along with a 1.5 hour episode last night about Kim's 38th bday. What a load of #*&^$&*($^.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> He’s done this before.  I think they are running out of creativity.



and other things too.


----------



## White Orchid

Wonder what happened to her personality and fun-loving nature?


----------



## V0N1B2

White Orchid said:


> Wonder what happened to her personality and fun-loving nature?



Wow. How many faces ago was that? 5? 6? More?


----------



## Jayne1

I used to say she's drugged. I still kinda think so.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Reveals The Biggest Sacrifice She Made When Marrying Kanye – And It’s Heartbreaking


https://bet.us/2ScnC4H



Heartbreaking???? They tried it! [emoji1]


----------



## mkr

Who doesn’t give up some independence when they get married?  Dang they think they’re the first?


----------



## VickyB

V0N1B2 said:


> Wow. How many faces ago was that? 5? 6? More?



And look at Kourt in the background. How many faces ago was that one? That's gotta be at least one nose ago. Granted Kourt has paid less visits to the dentist than Kimmie.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

White Orchid said:


> Wonder what happened to her personality and fun-loving nature?



Who are these people? 

Their dad seems pretty great though, the smiles and laughter seem very genuine in all involved.


----------



## glamourous1098

Why is he still talking?  Isn't there a pair of greige Spanx he needs to go design?


----------



## bag-princess

so..........kim says that kanye wants 7 kids.  but she is so reluctant to have more because of the recent school shootings and that it literally "keeps her up at night" thinking about them wondering how her kids will survive in this crazy world.


----------



## mkr

Like her kids are gonna go to school...


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Like her kids are gonna go to school...




chile!!!!!   but you know that she and kanye are the new hot activist couple that cares about what is going on all over the world with everyone!   they are going to fight the good fight and be the voice for the downtrodden!  smh


----------



## berrydiva

She should be worried about getting her husband some help.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She should be worried about getting her husband some help.




   well......there it is!!  

and i just don't understand why she needs to come up with this big noble lie as to why she doesn't want any more kids!  as my grandmother used to say "she is a liar - and the truth ain't in her!"  what is wrong with saying i have 3 kids and that is enough i do not want any more!!!   we have two boys and people ask me all the time "don't you want to try again for a little girl?"  and i have not problem with telling them "HELL NO!"    two is more than enough for me. i am very happy and blessed with them - we don't need or want anymore.


----------



## bag-mania

I don't like Kim but why should it be her responsibility to help Kanye? He knows he's bipolar, he's known it for years and he's been on medication. If he chooses not to take his meds then that's 100% on Kanye. He's a fully functional grown man, not a helpless baby. 

The Kanye you see is the real Kanye. He's not going to change his personality or beliefs if he gets the dosage just right.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I don't like Kim but why should it be her responsibility to help Kanye? He knows he's bipolar, he's known it for years and he's been on medication. If he chooses not to take his meds then that's 100% on Kanye. He's a fully functional grown man, not a helpless baby.
> 
> The Kanye you see is the real Kanye. He's not going to change his personality or beliefs if he gets the dosage just right.


IME, people who suffer from mental health issues needs someone in their corner taking that responsibility especially when you have children with them or it's your spouse. Isn't that part of the whole "in sickness and health" thing? If you sign up to be someone's partner for life, you just abandon them when they're not healthy? What if he was paralyzed, would that change how her responsibility to him is viewed?

It's nice to believe it's that black and white where it's easy to say "he/she knows they're biploar...if they choos not to take their meds then that's 100% on [them]." If they were fully functional, they wouldn't need the meds to regulate - the fact is that they're mental state isn't fully functional.

People who suffer from mental health issues know they need help and know they need to take their meds but taking their meds is also stifling, in some cases hard to remember, leaves them feeling 'not themselves' - one person I know her meds left her feeling suicidal and there's only so many psych holds you can do before they just send you home. I can't imagine there are many people successfully taking meds regularly while living with mental health issues who doesn't have someone that took responsibility to help keep them on track - be it a spouse, parent, sibling, friend, or facility.

He can have whatever beliefs and opinions he wants to have - his beliefs/opinions have nothing to do with the fact that he needs help.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> People who suffer from mental health issues needs someone in their corner taking that responsibility. They know they need to take their meds but taking their meds is also stifling and leaves them feeling not themselves. I can't imagine there are many people successfully taking meds regularly while living with mental health issues who doesn't have someone that took responsibility to help keep them on track - be it a spouse, parent, sibling, friend, or facility.
> 
> He can have whatever beliefs and opinions he wants to have - his beliefs/opinions have nothing to do with the fact that he needs help.



But we don't know that Kim and the other people around him don't do that. We just assume that because of the way he acts. Much of Kanye's over-the-top behavior is to get attention, any kind of attention. That's the narcissist in him and I don't see him stopping that any time soon. He won't stop because he likes it.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> But we don't know that Kim and the other people around him don't do that. We just assume that because of the way he acts. Much of Kanye's over-the-top behavior is to get attention, any kind of attention. That's the narcissist in him and I don't see him stopping that any time soon. He won't stop because he likes it.


It's been said very many times, by folks in the industry that knows him well, he's not getting the support he needs as first hand witnesses. I forget which rapper was trying to plead to him to get help and put them on blast. (I want to say it was Rhymefest because he's really the only one who's word I'd take seriously about the state of Kanye). Yes, he likes attention, has an ego and is a narcissist but that doesn't preclude him from needing help...he has 3 young innocent kids who didn't ask to be part of that mess. Hopefully, he doesn't turn violent and being an attention whore is the worst that comes out of him being bipolar. I just wish people would take mental health more seriously.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I don't like Kim* but why should it be her responsibility to help Kanye?* He knows he's bipolar, he's known it for years and he's been on medication. If he chooses not to take his meds then that's 100% on Kanye. He's a fully functional grown man, not a helpless baby.
> 
> The Kanye you see is the real Kanye. He's not going to change his personality or beliefs if he gets the dosage just right.




because she married him!   why marry someone if you are NOT going to do whatever you can to help them with whatever problems they have.  and especially for the children she decided to create with him. 




berrydiva said:


> It's been said very many times, by folks in the industry that knows him well, he's not getting the support he needs as first hand witnesses. I forget which rapper was trying to plead to him to get help and put them on blast. (I want to say it was Rhymefest because he's really the only one who's word I'd take seriously about the state of Kanye). Yes, he likes attention, has an ego and is a narcissist but that doesn't preclude him from needing help...*he has 3 young innocent kids who didn't ask to be part of that mess. *Hopefully, he doesn't turn violent and being an attention whore is the worst that comes out of him being bipolar. I just wish people would take mental health more seriously.




exactly my point!  kim decided to have kids with this man so that should be part of any motivation in trying to help him.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> It's been said very many times, by folks in the industry that knows him well, he's not getting the support he needs. I forget which rapper was trying to plead to him to get help and put them on blast. (I want to say it was Rhymefest because he's really the only one who's word I'd take seriously about the state of Kanye). Yes, he likes attention, has an ego and is a narcissist but that doesn't preclude him from needing help.





bag-princess said:


> because she married him!   why marry someone if you are NOT going to do whatever you can to help them with whatever problems they have.  and especially for the children she decided to create with him.



I can't defend Kim. She's a shallow woman who has made her living by being a sexual object. She is who she is. And so is he. Their marriage has lasted much longer than any of us expected because they are so similar. She is the woman he wanted, exactly the way she is. Is it realistic for us to expect her to become something else? She's can't suddenly change into someone who is deep and giving and puts everyone else's needs first. If she could I'd hope she'd be more involved with her kids.

For the most part Kanye does not appear to be unhappy or distressed. As "out there" as his tweets are, he never makes me feel like he would harm himself or anyone else. His manic behavior is uncomfortable for us to watch, even embarrassing, I get that. But I don't think he's in danger.


----------



## mkr

I think he’s in danger. He said not too long ago that he has had suicidal thoughts. Not in those exact words but he alluded to it.  It’s possible Kim lets him do and say what he wants because she’s afraid of what he might do if she tries to control or manage him.


----------



## redney

Kanye now says he's been used and is distancing himself from politics. Here's a link to one of a number of sites reporting this:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts...ssages-i-dont-believe/?utm_term=.502102a01938


----------



## mkr

Shocker


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Shocker




  girl i saw this mess earlier on the news!  

Is Kanye West putting his **** hat back in the closet? The 41-year-old rapper announced Tuesday on Twitter he’s “distancing” himself from politics and “completely focusing on being creative!!!”


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Kim should be 'responsible for him' persay.  However, when you are married to someone, love them AND have children with them, their well being should be important to you.  Like if you're married to an alcoholic, you want them to get help for their disease since it affects them and those around them.

None of us know what goes on behind the scenes, but from what gets talked about and from what we see, Kanye doesn't seem to be getting the help he needs.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sneaker sales must be declining.


----------



## starrynite_87

BagOuttaHell said:


> Sneaker sales must be declining.



I’ve heard that the recent release wasn’t as successful as previous ones. This was the first time they didn’t sellout.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> For the most part Kanye does not appear to be unhappy or distressed. As "out there" as his tweets are, he never makes me feel like he would harm himself or anyone else. His manic behavior is uncomfortable for us to watch, even embarrassing, I get that. But I don't think he's in danger.


I know he's opened up a few years after his mom passed that he considered suicide and then again recently - he didn't express it in an attention seeking way IMO. Guess viewing him in danger depends on if how seriously you take him - personally, he strikes me as the murder-suicide type of manic.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Sneaker sales must be declining.


Yep. I was thinking that he was in danger of being blackballed and his money was being threatened.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> girl i saw this mess earlier on the news!
> 
> Is Kanye West putting his **** hat back in the closet? The 41-year-old rapper announced Tuesday on Twitter he’s “distancing” himself from politics and “completely focusing on being creative!!!”


he hasn't been creative since College Dropout...


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> girl i saw this mess earlier on the news!
> 
> Is Kanye West putting his **** hat back in the closet? The 41-year-old rapper announced Tuesday on Twitter he’s “distancing” himself from politics and “completely focusing on being creative!!!”


Kris must have slipped some meds into his Kool-Aid.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Kim should be 'responsible for him' persay.  However,* when you are married to someone, love them AND have children with them, their well being should be important to you. * Like if you're married to an alcoholic, you want them to get help for their disease since it affects them and those around them.
> 
> None of us know what goes on behind the scenes, but from what gets talked about and from what we see, Kanye doesn't seem to be getting the help he needs.



THIS!!!  nobody is saying she needs to drop everything she is doing and follow him around.  just pretend to be concerned if anything.  i keep seeing her as Robin Givens in that infamous Mike Tyson interview.  



DC-Cutie said:


> he hasn't been creative since College Dropout...



 this is what many people think too. 



TC1 said:


> Kris must have slipped some meds into his Kool-Aid.



you know Kris is on it - until she doesn't have any use for him anymore.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m surprised no one posted this glorious pic lol



And this video



You’re welcome dolls.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> I know he's opened up a few years after his mom passed that he considered suicide and then again recently - he didn't express it in an attention seeking way IMO. Guess viewing him in danger depends on if how seriously you take him - personally, he strikes me as the murder-suicide type of manic.


I agree! I doubt any of the recent celebrity suicides anyone saw coming.


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> he hasn't been creative since College Dropout...


Even though I liked this post, I cannot deny ‘Mercy’ was fi-yah!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Their halloween costumes are about what I expect from them. Kim's body looks good. Khloe's entire stomach looks so lipo'd.


----------



## DC-Cutie

They all have really weird pelvis areas.

Kourt looks the best


----------



## zen1965

Where is Kris in those pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

zen1965 said:


> Where is Kris in those pics?


she's too busy driving her new car from Kylie


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she's too busy driving her new car from Kylie




   good one DC!!!


----------



## TC1

Khloe's stomach looks so weird, like someone took a rolling pin to it after the lipo was done


----------



## buzzytoes

That underwear all looks so uncomfortable. Why do the sides all need to be pulled up to their boobs?? Give the material a break!


----------



## Ceeyahd

zen1965 said:


> Where is Kris in those pics?





DC-Cutie said:


> she's too busy driving her new car from Kylie



Thank goodness.


----------



## Sferics

Khloe has the strangest body. I do not get her..middle section.


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> Khloe has the strangest body. I do not get her..middle section.


It's been chopped up so much that it's a mess now.


----------



## afsweet

buzzytoes said:


> That underwear all looks so uncomfortable. Why do the sides all need to be pulled up to their boobs?? Give the material a break!



my thoughts exactly. their bodies look super soft compared to VS angels. kourtney was walking like a clydesdale.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Yesterday at the People's Choice Awards.*


----------



## kemilia

Interesting ...  
The boots totally do not go with the dress, shoulda been some strappy sandals, seems she never gets the footwear right.


----------



## Aimee3

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Yesterday at the People's Choice Awards.*



Not to make light of the horrific situation in California, (it’s beyond heart breaking and terrible) but of all the clothes Kim could have grabbed while evacuating, she took THAT dress????


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks good. Sad what she's done to her face.


----------



## myown

I find it strange how they one half of Hollywood is in total rescue and the other half went to an award show


----------



## BagLovingMom

stephc005 said:


> my thoughts exactly. their bodies look super soft compared to VS angels. kourtney was walking like a clydesdale.


Lol ! Although to be fair , not many bodies don’t look soft compared to VS angels


----------



## gillianna

Awards shows make the people feel so important.  Even if their houses might burn down the show must go on.  After it is a photo op because eventually as they age the cameras will stop following them.  

Kylie looks like she has on a maternity nursing bra.  Her stylist got it wrong in that outfit.   It really looks like the one piece of clothing so out of place for their back parking lot practice being VS models for Halloween shoot.


----------



## buzzytoes

Is it just the dress or has her butt gotten smaller??


----------



## mkr

buzzytoes said:


> Is it just the dress or has her butt gotten smaller??



I think it has.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just read Kim and Kanye hired private firefighters to protect their home and neighbors...  I never even knew there was such thing as private firefighters


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> I just read Kim and Kanye hired private firefighters to protect their home and neighbors...  I never even knew there was such thing as private firefighters


Lol DC I just read that and thought exactly the same thing . Who knew ??


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagLovingMom said:


> Lol DC I just read that and thought exactly the same thing . Who knew ??


because I'm thinking, if you're a private firefighter would you have to find your own water supply.  Like can you use the hydrants that the local firefighters will need to fight the same fire?

I'm so confused...


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> because I'm thinking, if you're a private firefighter would you have to find your own water supply.  Like can you use the hydrants that the local firefighters will need to fight the same fire?
> 
> I'm so confused...


I’m LOL because these are exactly the things I was saying at home. I’ve heard of private ambulances but truly have never heard of private firefighters. Not to be insensitive - Im so glad she didn’t lose her home and sick for those who did-but im picturing a bunch of her body guards with a water tank truck


----------



## TC1

Agreed, I had no idea private firefighters were a thing..so Kim managed to find them..and they weren't already busy?. Dang..money talks.


----------



## Ceeyahd

BagLovingMom said:


> I’m LOL because these are exactly the things I was saying at home. I’ve heard of private ambulances but truly have never heard of private firefighters. Not to be insensitive - Im so glad she didn’t lose her home and sick for those who did-but im picturing a bunch of her body guards with a water tank truck



IDK about private firefighters for hire, but the regular firefighters did have water trucks in certain areas.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> IDK about private firefighters for hire, but the regular firefighters did have water trucks in certain areas.


Is your home out of the way of these fires?


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Is your home out of the way of these fires?


Yes, safe. I'm in on the opposite side of town from one of the Ventura county fires, but also in a heavily tree and brush area.. I've been very anxious, we're definitely more focused on the potential. The Woolsey fire (moved south away) moved so quickly. We're safe, been safe, two more started today and we're put out. Seems to just pop up in these winds, shift and regenerate. Thanks.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, safe. I'm in on the opposite side of town from one of the Ventura county fires, but also in a heavily tree and brush area.. I've been very anxious, we're definitely more focused on the potential. The Woolsey fire (moved south away) moved so quickly. We're safe, been safe, two more started today and we're put out. Seems to just pop up in these winds, shift and regenerate. Thanks.


Good to hear.  Watching it looks unimaginable.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Good to hear.  Watching it looks unimaginable.



I can't imagine actually being in the middle of it. I have a friend whose neighborhood wasn't safe, then was safe, and then had flames lapping down on her neighborhood, all in that first night. They stayed, because her DH - fire/rescue trained and his similarly trained friend stood vigile??? That's crazy.


----------



## Sferics

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Yesterday at the People's Choice Awards.*




Wow, this looks stunning.  
It would be perfect on her if we do not see her underware. But perhaps it is because of the flashlights.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Omg it gets better the president asked kimbo what her job was and she said she had a tv show. And to top it off yeez wants to turn a part of Uganda into Jurassic park! So apparently the sneakers was the most sane part of the trip lol.
> 
> https://jezebel.com/what-is-your-jo...0IjmuMBUT-2ljx8rmFEHPewTP-jrc8DmprYQVMUfo-uDw



Dumb and Dumber on tour.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't believe that private fire fighter story one bit. Just another tidbit leaked to the media to make themselves look good. Not only did they save their house. They saved the neighborhood.

I bet.


----------



## Ceeyahd

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't believe that private fire fighter story one bit. Just another tidbit leaked to the media to make themselves look good. Not only did they save their house. They saved the neighborhood.
> 
> I bet.



I've actually Google searched private firefighters, and it's a real option. Some homeowners insurance policies offer the coverage, I'm sure I didn't find all the details. It's controversial, and I'm going to ask my firefighting friends about it, and our carrier... after the current events are over. Perhaps Kardashian has such a policy. The companies state that they address fire hazards before there is a fire incident, something that we and our local municipality should be doing. Home owners can't go rouge and do brush removal on land that isn't theirs. It's not just about my property, it's the community as a whole. I wouldn't enjoy my property surrounded by destruction, with friends and neighbors in ruin. It's heartbreaking, I can't imagine what has happened up north @ the Camp fire, the loss of life. An immediate event, life threatening wind swept fire - Camp fire -  isn't going to be saved by any policy. ETA: private firefighting companies are also employed/contracted at times by local government to assist in firefighting.


----------



## Ceeyahd

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't believe that private fire fighter story one bit. Just another tidbit leaked to the media to make themselves look good. Not only did they save their house. They saved the neighborhood.
> 
> I bet.



Regarding 'saving the neighborhood', even when watching the fire coverage, they show/explain that fire jumps house to house. One could wonder why the firefighters are so thorough in putting out any fire left in the ruined fire ravaged house, it's so it doesn't spread with wind. So in saving her neighbors' property, she is protecting her property.


----------



## Encore Hermes

TMZ said that the private fire fighters used garden hoses, ......I can’t see that being much help. So private firemen are allowed to just drive past the closed road barriers....Ignore an evacuation? Imo,  Being in an evacuated area could impede the real firefighters from doing their job.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't believe that private fire fighter story one bit. Just another tidbit leaked to the media to make themselves look good. Not only did they save their house. They saved the neighborhood.
> 
> I bet.



I hope this is fake news because if it's true, it gives us a glimpse of how the future will be, only the rich will survive.


----------



## Encore Hermes

There are private fire services employed by insurance companies who have their own trucks....but, they are not interfering with first responders and are not permitted to enter and must exit the property same as the homeowners when there is evacuation......
“*He said it is a relatively new process that's still finding its way in California. The private crews attend briefings with state firefighters and must provide documentation and details about where in the fire zone they're going. They must also heed all evacuation orders.

"They can't just come and go. We need to know where they are," McLean said.”
https://www.usnews.com/news/busines...s-dispatch-private-firefighters-in-california 
*


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I hope this is fake news because if it's true, it gives us a glimpse of how the future will be, only the rich will survive.


You can practically hire private everything in America with the right price.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> You can practically hire private everything in America with the right price.



I was just writing this ^^
Private firefighting also benefits the insurance companies of these properties, not just an entitled celebrity. 
Imagine the coverage payout on a 20 mil home, and the personal property/contents of the home. Imagine the losses multiplied for the insurance companies.  This type of coverage might be part of the policy, mandatory.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> You can practically hire private everything in America with the right price.





welcome to America!!!!   are people really surprised by this??


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> welcome to America!!!!   are people really surprised by this??



Lol! I actually was. But as you said this is America. I can understand private detectives but private firefighters?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! I actually was. But as you said this is America. I can understand private detectives but private firefighters?


Private cops, private politicians, private EMS, you name it.....


----------



## Alexenjie

I've never heard of private firefighters but like everything else, it doesn't surprise me. Now that word gets out, I imagine any time there is a fire within range of a whole world of really wealthy people (probably most of Malibu) the competition for this kind of service is going to be intense. It would seem like a bad idea to be employed as just a regular firefighter if you could get ten or a hundred times more money to put out fires in billionaires communities. So this idea has the potential to be rather damaging in that light. People with money having the advantage over people who don't have excess money, nothing new about that concept.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Encore Hermes said:


> There are private fire services employed by insurance companies who have their own trucks....but, they are not interfering with first responders and are not permitted to enter and must exit the property same as the homeowners when there is evacuation......
> “*He said it is a relatively new process that's still finding its way in California. The private crews attend briefings with state firefighters and must provide documentation and details about where in the fire zone they're going. They must also heed all evacuation orders.
> 
> "They can't just come and go. We need to know where they are," McLean said.”
> https://www.usnews.com/news/busines...s-dispatch-private-firefighters-in-california *


This is why it seems like a dumb idea. 

If the firefighters have to evacuate when the homeowner does, then what’s the point? 

And using garden hoses?  Hell, I can do that!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Agree.....from what I know they go in to assess the property and look for flammables, like clear brush away from the home and add fire retardant to the area. 
I would guess that  the insurance company called them to go in, not the homeowners k&k. And, I Doubt they did anything for the neighbors’ homes (with garden hoses) if they went in at all. The area imo was under evacuation from the beginning of the fire.  
The story reads like it was put out by PR and that bothers me, they shouldn’t use this situation.  these fires which are claiming lives and homes. It’s unthoughtful.


----------



## Alexenjie

Nothing I've seen about these fires has indicated they could be put out with a garden hose. Also Kim had said herself that the fire had come on to their property so how could her house *NOT* have been in an evacuation area? I doubt that Kim or Kanye would be bragging about their house surviving or even saving the neighborhood (if true) if they broke laws to do it. Then again these two are not the brightest people so anything is possible.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Alexenjie said:


> Nothing I've seen about these fires has indicated they could be put out with a garden hose. Also Kim had said herself that the fire had come on to their property so how could her house *NOT* have been in an evacuation area? I doubt that Kim or Kanye would be bragging about their house surviving or even saving the neighborhood (if true) if they broke laws to do it. Then again these two are not the brightest people so anything is possible.


IDK about KK's property, but some  folks didn't evacuate & stayed home with garden hose in hand. Some were successful and some weren't. It was on the news. Craziness.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Alexenjie said:


> I've never heard of private firefighters but like everything else, it doesn't surprise me. Now that word gets out, I imagine any time there is a fire within range of a whole world of really wealthy people (probably most of Malibu) the competition for this kind of service is going to be intense. It would seem like a bad idea to be employed as just a regular firefighter if you could get ten or a hundred times more money to put out fires in billionaires communities. So this idea has the potential to be rather damaging in that light. People with money having the advantage over people who don't have excess money, nothing new about that concept.



Sad future ahead.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Garden hoses aren't being used to put out fires (obviously!). People use them to soak the roof of a house and reduce the possibility of it catching fire from a wayward ember.


----------



## Vlad

Let's please keep this thread on topic, thanks.


----------



## berrydiva

Given Sojourner Kim's newly self-appointed position as the leader for prison reform...seems the thread is right on topic actually.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Given Sojourner Kim's newly self-appointed position as the leader for prison reform...seems the thread is right on topic actually.



This^^ actually crossed my mind. However, Kim is most likely as clueless as the general public about the previously commentary. As an example, and on topic of KIM... she was unaware of the toxic nuclear waste at Santa Susanna field laboratory, just miles from her home.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> This^^ actually crossed my mind. However, Kim is most likely as clueless as the general public about the previously commentary. As an example, and on topic of KIM... she was unaware of the toxic nuclear waste at Santa Susanna field laboratory, just miles from her home.


I think she needs to first worry about the toxic nuclear waste she injected into her backside.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim done fired some shots!! [emoji1][emoji1]




Drake Fans Are Ripping Kim Kardashian To Pieces After She Jumped In His Kanye West Beef


In one of the biggest reaches 2018 has ever seen in hip-hop, Kim Kardashian hopped on Twitter to throw up her 280-character shield in front of Kanye West amid his internet war with OVO Sound rap rival, Drake. 

Kim’s claims were blunt and bold: “Never threaten my husband or our family. He paved the way for there to be a Drake.” In just two tweets, she went on to champion Kanye’s genius, praising how much of a “brilliant person” her husband is and his glass-ceiling shattering accomplishments. But after crediting the Chicago rapper-producer for breaking Drake through the mold (particularly with Drizzy’s Young Money chieftain Lil Wayne in mind), her first statement is shattering the OVO owls, and they’re dragging the Kardashian-West matriarch all across the internet for it. They’ve also got a reminder for who paved the way for her celebrity legacy as well…


https://www.bet.com/music/2018/12/1...wood__FBPAGE__Link_2002381104&linkId=61116615


Click the link to read some of the comments!!! LMAO


----------



## mkr

Kanye has Kim’s phone again I see...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jealousy and irrelevancy. 

Dragging her into his latest stunt lets me know that their relationship is about nothing.  Because she sure as hell didn't tweet that mess.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Kanye has Kim’s phone again I see...




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## berrydiva

She's corny if she did tweet that...Drake didn't threaten anyone....she's gonna catch heat from someone one day with this whole phony big and bad act of hers. Kanye is having an episode clearly....over 100 tweets on an imaginary threat that he conceived in his head. Sad.   All he's doing is confirming that Kim and Drake had sex.

And she needs to get her hip-hop history correct. The credit goes to LL Cool J for bringing insane set design to hip-hop.  MC Hammer was the one who made it a full show.


----------



## TC1

Kim should be trying to get help for her kids' father..not tweeting this nonsense and trying to stir the pot. Didn't Ye tweet over 100 times in 30 mins?..that's Amanda Bynes 2010 behaviour.


----------



## mkr

Money can’t buy class...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

berrydiva said:


> She's corny if she did tweet that...Drake didn't threaten anyone....she's gonna catch heat from someone one day with this whole phony big and bad act of hers. Kanye is having an episode clearly....over 100 tweets on an imaginary threat that he conceived in his head. Sad.   All he's doing is confirming that Kim and Drake had sex.



Maybe Drake could give him a break by not sending any more photos of Kim partially dressed.


----------



## mkr

Do photos if Kim fully dressed exist?


----------



## BagLovingMom

Eh, Drake’s not exactly the epitome of class either.


----------



## berrydiva

BagLovingMom said:


> Eh, Drake’s not exactly the epitome of class either.


Drake is a corny lame but he's harmless.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder how long E! is going to keep them on the air? This years finale had only about 800,000 viewers, lowest finale ever.


----------



## Compass Rose

They are destined to sit at Paris Hilton's table very soon.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kim done fired some shots!! [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> https://www.bet.com/music/2018/12/1...wood__FBPAGE__Link_2002381104&linkId=61116615




What is it? It doesn't work (in my country?)


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> What is it? It doesn't work (in my country?)


*Drake Fans Are Ripping Kim Kardashian To Pieces After She Jumped In His Kanye West Beef*
*"Never threaten my husband or my family. He paved the way for there to be a Drake."*

*In one of the biggest reaches 2018 has ever seen in hip-hop, Kim Kardashian hopped on Twitter to throw up her 280-character shield in front of Kanye West amid his internet war with OVO Sound rap rival, Drake. *

*Kim’s claims were blunt and bold: “Never threaten my husband or our family. He paved the way for there to be a Drake.” In just two tweets, she went on to champion Kanye’s genius, praising how much of a “brilliant person” her husband is and his glass-ceiling shattering accomplishments. But after crediting the Chicago rapper-producer for breaking Drake through the mold (particularly with Drizzy’s Young Money chieftain Lil Wayne in mind), her first statement is shattering the OVO owls, and they’re dragging the Kardashian-West matriarch all across the internet for it. They’ve also got a reminder for who paved the way for her celebrity legacy as well…*

*See her message to Drizzy and why fans' jaw are dropping at her sentiments below.*
*






*


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> What is it? It doesn't work (in my country?)


(con't)


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> What is it? It doesn't work (in my country?)


(con't)





Girl shut yo dumb WANNA BE BLACK SO BAD ass up ! You done ****ed the world , ya ***** is no longer a ***** so neither of your words hold value ! At all ! Go suck some dick  @Drake is busy being productive and a pleasure to world . While ya whole family wasting our oxygen.

— DiamondPearls ¤·♡·¤ (@DaniBissh) December 14, 2018


Written by Diamond Alexis


(Photos from left: Vaughn Ridley/Getty Images, BG017/Bauer-Griffin/GC Images)


----------



## legaldiva

I cannot wait for Drake to release a single in response to this.


----------



## Sferics

@berrydiva 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sferics

Huh...I think she was more diplomatic in the past, wasn't she?
She must be triggered af. Otherwise (and although it was unwise) I think she fights like a lioness when it comes to her loved ones - what I  like and respect in some way.


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> Huh...I think she was more diplomatic in the past, wasn't she?
> She must be triggered af. Otherwise (and although it was unwise) I think she fights like a lioness when it comes to her loved ones - what I  like and respect in some way.


Most are under the impression that Kanye tweeted that from her account or at least told her to tweet it. Drake never threatened Kanye is the real problem....Kanye created that in his paranoid head and Kim later deleted the tweet.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

And then we have this:







Is North wearing wigs now too? She also looks skinny for her age. I don't want to see clavicles on a five-year old.


----------



## thiscannotbechanged

berrydiva said:


> Drake is a corny lame but he's harmless.



He was texting Millie Bobby Brown when she was FOURTEEN giving her boy advice, telling her "I miss you so much", taking her out to dinner. He's in his 30s and she's a child. Drake is a creep.


----------



## Ceeyahd

thiscannotbechanged said:


> He was texting Millie Bobby Brown when she was FOURTEEN giving her boy advice, telling her "I miss you so much", taking her out to dinner. He's in his 30s and she's a child. Drake is a creep.


I heard about this, and yes, very creepy.


----------



## berrydiva

thiscannotbechanged said:


> He was texting Millie Bobby Brown when she was FOURTEEN giving her boy advice, telling her "I miss you so much", taking her out to dinner. He's in his 30s and she's a child. Drake is a creep.


Yeah he's a corny lame.


----------



## mkr

Vanilla Bean said:


> And then we have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is North wearing wigs now too? She also looks skinny for her age. I don't want to see clavicles on a five-year old.


Maybe photoshop.


----------



## Swanky

Or they ironed her hair?

She looks healthy to me, cutie.


----------



## Sferics

berrydiva said:


> Most are under the impression that Kanye tweeted that from her account or at least told her to tweet it. Drake never threatened Kanye is the real problem....Kanye created that in his paranoid head and Kim later deleted the tweet.


Hm...I see I have to do a lot of homework as I am not well informed about the Drakestory 
It is an interesting situation. But him posting it it would be more plausible to me. I'd love to know what his punishment would be


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> Hm...I see I have to do a lot of homework as I am not well informed about the Drakestory
> It is an interesting situation. But him posting it it would be more plausible to me. I'd love to know what his punishment would be


Nothing.  She and Kanye are all talk.


----------



## pixiejenna

North isn't wearing a wig her hair was straightened. Curly hair is way longer when it's straightened  vs it's natural state.


----------



## bag-princess

thiscannotbechanged said:


> He was texting Millie Bobby Brown when she was FOURTEEN giving her boy advice, telling her "I miss you so much", taking her out to dinner. He's in his 30s and she's a child. Drake is a creep.




where were her parents????


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> where were her parents????


...


----------



## Swanky

nope.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pixiejenna said:


> North isn't wearing a wig her hair was straightened. Curly hair is way longer when it's straightened  vs it's natural state.



I was joking but I wouldn't be surprised if it was a wig.


----------



## thiscannotbechanged

bag-princess said:


> where were her parents????



Her parents have been using her for her money for a long time. They don't care about her.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West Surprised Kim Kardashian With a $14 Million Condo for Christmas 



Kanye West surprised Kim Kardashian with a very expensive Christmas gift.

E! News has confirmed that the "Stronger" rapper purchased a $14 million condo for the couple in the luxurious 18-story Faena House complex in Miami Beach. Kanye, who recently spent time in the area, viewed the property while he was in town for Art Basel.

"Kanye completely surprised her for Christmas with the gift," a source tells E! News. "Kim and Kanye did not view the condo together and they have not been looking. She has also never seen the condo."


According to reports, the unit is 4,700 square feet and has four bedrooms and five and a half bathrooms. Kimye's new place also has a large wraparound terrace.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.eonl...kardashian-with-a-14-million-condo-see-inside


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kanye West Surprised Kim Kardashian With a $14 Million Condo for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West surprised Kim Kardashian with a very expensive Christmas gift.
> 
> E! News has confirmed that the "Stronger" rapper purchased a $14 million condo for the couple in the luxurious 18-story Faena House complex in Miami Beach. Kanye, who recently spent time in the area, viewed the property while he was in town for Art Basel.
> 
> "Kanye completely surprised her for Christmas with the gift," a source tells E! News. "Kim and Kanye did not view the condo together and they have not been looking. She has also never seen the condo."
> 
> 
> According to reports, the unit is 4,700 square feet and has four bedrooms and five and a half bathrooms. Kimye's new place also has a large wraparound terrace.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.eonl...kardashian-with-a-14-million-condo-see-inside




I cannot imagine them there often (and what's more as a family).
Is this s.t. like the hubby buys s.t. he likes in first place?


----------



## bisousx

thiscannotbechanged said:


> He was texting Millie Bobby Brown when she was FOURTEEN giving her boy advice, telling her "I miss you so much", taking her out to dinner. He's in his 30s and she's a child. Drake is a creep.



I had to google her and was shocked to find that she is the actress who plays the child from Stranger Things. She still IS fourteen! She doesn’t even look like an adult in any sense of the word. Eeeew.


----------



## VickyB

Happy New Year everybody!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> I cannot imagine them there often (and what's more as a family).
> Is this s.t. like the hubby buys s.t. he likes in first place?



that could be it!  maybe he plans to use it for himself when he wants to get away from them. i think it is very telling the part about ""Kim and Kanye did not view the condo together and they have not been looking. She has also never seen the condo."   and i don't follow kim anywhere other than on here so i was wondering if she made a tweet about the fabulous gift her husband bought "for her"?


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye has spent many millions of dollars over the years. Impulsively buying a condo is pretty typical of his extravagance.


----------



## bag-mania

Maybe this is why they need more homes. 

*Baby No. 4! Kim Kardashian and Kanye West’s Surrogate Pregnant With a Boy*
Party of six! Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are expecting their fourth child, via surrogate, multiple sources confirm in the new issue of _Us Weekly_. In August, _Us_reported that the couple, who used a surrogate for their third child, 11-month-old Chicago, had one embryo left, a male. Now he’s due to arrive “in very early May,” says an insider.

In addition to baby Chicago, the couple are also parents to North, 5, and Saint, 3, and another source reveals that 38-year-old Kardashian “always wanted four kids.” For more on the reality star’s surrogacy journey, check out the video above.

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...nd-kanye-wests-surrogate-pregnant-with-a-boy/


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Kanye has spent many millions of dollars over the years. Impulsively buying a condo is* pretty typical of his extravagance*.




you mean pretty typical of his neurosis!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They are both deranged.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> They are both deranged.


----------



## berrydiva

Adding more children to that situation shows absolutely horrific judgement.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is why I pretty much side eye his so called mental illness.


----------



## bag-mania

BagOuttaHell said:


> This is why I pretty much side eye his so called mental illness.



Well, narcissism is a mental disorder. It's just not one that inspires much sympathy.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> This is why I pretty much side eye his so called mental illness.


I don't believe for one second he's actually involved with this decision lol.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Congrats to them !


----------



## allgirl562

I really think its a bunch of BS that Kim's not able to have her own babies. She just thinks too much of herself and is afraid of gaining weight and all of the results that come from having children. Its really sad!


----------



## kittenslingerie

allgirl562 said:


> I really think its a bunch of BS that Kim's not able to have her own babies. She just thinks too much of herself and is afraid of gaining weight and all of the results that come from having children. Its really sad!


I had to use a surrogate for my last two kids and I have a toned figure, doesn't mean that you are healthy to conceive. Its their business either way. Congrats to her for not caring what judgmental a-holes think and using a surrogate.


----------



## allgirl562

kittenslingerie said:


> I had to use a surrogate for my last two kids and I have a toned figure, doesn't mean that you are healthy to conceive. Its their business either way. Congrats to her for not caring what judgmental a-holes think and using a surrogate.


Wow - no need to take it personal!


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't believe for one second he's actually involved with this decision lol.



I kinda think she’s the one who’s not involved with this decision.


----------



## bag-princess

allgirl562 said:


> I really think its a bunch of BS that Kim's not able to have her own babies. She just thinks too much of herself and is afraid of gaining weight and all of the results that come from having children. Its really sad!



So do I! She knew he wanted 4 kids and she wasn’t about to go through her horrible pregnancies that many times.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I kinda think she’s the one who’s not involved with this decision.



THIS!!!!


----------



## mkr

kittenslingerie said:


> I had to use a surrogate for my last two kids and I have a toned figure, doesn't mean that you are healthy to conceive. Its their business either way. Congrats to her for not caring what judgmental a-holes think and using a surrogate.



We’ll see there’s a big difference in your situation and Kim’s. You’re a perfectly normal human being.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> So do I! She knew he wanted 4 kids and she wasn’t about to go through her horrible pregnancies that many times.


Kanye said he wanted 4 kids? He barely seems like he wanted one. I know Kim has been saying she's wanted 4 kids for years, way before Kanye was in the picture.


----------



## Ceeyahd

kittenslingerie said:


> I had to use a surrogate for my last two kids and I have a toned figure, doesn't mean that you are healthy to conceive. Its their business either way. Congrats to her for not caring what judgmental a-holes think and using a surrogate.



I understand why you find the surrogacy commentary vulgar and unacceptable. Normally I would too. Been through it, yet unsuccessfully. The folks here will find fault for most of what a Kardashian does. Don't take it personally. Procreation is personal, very. 
I wonder why celebs announce surrogacies, in advance of baby's arrival. I'd think it puts everyone involved on blast and compromises their privacy... Especially the surrogate, which should be respected.


----------



## TC1

Personally I think that adding more children to their family is like another accessory. If you don't have to carry them, birth them, lose sleep, feed them and raise them (they have a team of people for that) if you just have them take pics, trademark their names and plan their careers (like her own momager) meh, sure...add another. Plus, we know how much they both love the media attention a baby brings.


----------



## bag-mania

It would be shocking if they _didn't_ want to reproduce since both of them are so in love with themselves.


----------



## Storm702

bag-mania said:


> It would be shocking if they _didn't_ want to reproduce since both of them are so in love with themselves.


Thought of this when I read your comment


----------



## BagOuttaHell

.


TC1 said:


> Personally I think that adding more children to their family is like another accessory. If you don't have to carry them, birth them, lose sleep, feed them and raise them (they have a team of people for that) if you just have them take pics, trademark their names and plan their careers (like her own momager) meh, sure...add another. Plus, we know how much they both love the media attention a baby brings.



BINGO
.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

So if two narcissists marry each other and have children, are there any dominant traits that take over? How does that work?


----------



## chelseavrb

allgirl562 said:


> I really think its a bunch of BS that Kim's not able to have her own babies. She just thinks too much of herself and is afraid of gaining weight and all of the results that come from having children. Its really sad!



Sure.  Since when is it vain to use a surrogate because childbirth could kill you? She has a legitimate excuse. Look it up.


----------



## Sferics

Wow, is this LSA here now?


----------



## mkr

Most people don’t believe she has a medical condition.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## YSoLovely

chelseavrb said:


> Sure.  Since when is it vain to use a surrogate because childbirth could kill you? She has a legitimate excuse. Look it up.



Most people simply don't believe her. Kim and her family lie about _everything_. Khloé lied to her husband and on the show about being unable to have children. Who does that? And who's to say Kim isn't lying about a medical condition, too. It's not like anyone can fact check her.


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> Wow, is this LSA here now?


----------



## Storm702

Guys, Kim always tells the truth. Remember when she did the x-rays to prove that booty is au naturel???


----------



## VickyB

Storm702 said:


> Guys, Kim always tells the truth. Remember when she did the x-rays to prove that booty is au naturel???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297547


----------



## bag-princess

chelseavrb said:


> Sure.  Since when is it vain to use a surrogate because childbirth could kill you? She has a legitimate excuse. Look it up.




LMAO it’s too early to be laughing like this! Great way to start the day though.


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


>


I don't get it. Is she being ostentatious yet again or is she copping to buying knock off bags from Japan for the little girl kids?


----------



## Ceeyahd

VickyB said:


> I don't get it. Is she being ostentatious yet again or is she copping to buying knock off bags from Japan for the little girl kids?



Exactly my thoughts??? I'm not a LV gal, so I wouldn't begin to know if the bags were knock off color/print. I don't think LV is ostentatious for a Kardashian of any age, hardly really. I think I've seen photos of Kardashian granddaughters carrying Chanel. I'm thinking, if these bags are authentic, they're more like dress up favors for these little girls.


----------



## redney

Aren't the white strings and hang tags dead giveaways for fakes?


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> Aren't the white strings and hang tags dead giveaways for fakes?


Yes.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Aren't the white strings and hang tags dead giveaways for fakes?



If you look closely that’s not the white tag that you’re talking about. This one has something else on it that looks like it’s from the store she purchased from. As a matter of fact quite a few people posted they have bought from the same seller before and the bags are authentic.


----------



## Aimee3

I’m confused...there’s 8 bags in that photo but how many baby girls do we know about?


----------



## TC1

Aimee3 said:


> I’m confused...there’s 8 bags in that photo but how many baby girls do we know about?


She bought for her nieces as well (I assume) Stormi, True, Dream, Penelope, her own 2 girls....not sure who else got one.


----------



## Tivo

Those are clearly fakes and the workmanship is horrible.


----------



## Sferics

Tivo said:


> Those are clearly fakes and the workmanship is horrible.


How can you tell?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know if they are fake, my guess is that they are all used as the color monogram print has been out of commission for quite a while. And honestly used bags for little kids is a great idea imo because they are kids who will very likely ruin them playing.


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> How can you tell?




i can't wait to hear it myself!  because anybody who authenticates bags would tell you they could not do with by this photo alone - they would need to see much more like heat stamps and a date code.


----------



## TC1

I think they're authentic..they were just purchased from a reseller that curated them for Kim and the "Louis Vuitton Don"


----------



## Bag*Snob

TC1 said:


> She bought for her nieces as well (I assume) Stormi, True, Dream, Penelope, her own 2 girls....not sure who else got one.



You forgot Sofia.


----------



## TC1

Bag*Snob said:


> You forgot Sofia.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know if they are fake,* my guess is that they are all used as the color monogram print has been out of commission for quite a while.* And honestly used bags for little kids is a great idea imo because they are kids who will very likely ruin them playing.



yes of course they are used - look at that gorgeous patina on the handles!   and that is why i - and many people -  love buying from Japanese sellers - they have bags that you can't find anymore because they are no longer made but in great condition.


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> I’m confused...there’s 8 bags in that photo but how many baby girls do we know about?




As for what Kardashian plans to do with the additional two luggage? Responding to a fan, the fact star revealed that she stored one for herself (naturally) and is saving the opposite for “the longer term.”


----------



## CeeJay

Is it just me, or does anyone else think that it's kind of weird for buying LV bags for small little girls?


----------



## bag-mania

CeeJay said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think that it's kind of weird for buying LV bags for small little girls?



It's weird for regular people. Maybe for celebrities who happen to be obscenely wealthy, it's normal to spoil their kids with luxury items. She's showing us she's so rich that she can buy LV bags that adults would envy for the little girls to drag around and leave on the sidewalk.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they are fake because the ‘patina’ is the exact same on each bag.


----------



## bagsforme

Why did she specifically say from Japan?  Perhaps they are fake.  Does Louis usually have that hang tag on it??

I have mixed feelings about giving luxury items to kids.  If you have the money do what you want with it.  On the other hand, what does that teach them?  I know someone who gave their 12 year old a Hermes enamel bracelet.  
Their kids are bratty.


----------



## brooke lynn

The fact that these multicolored LVs are back in style is crazy to me. Too bad I still don’t have mine from 2001 [emoji849]


----------



## TC1

None of these children will ever want for anything or have to learn the value of a dollar..so a few Mini HL bags are a drop in the bucket as to these childrens' futures with luxury goods. To them it's just a cute print canvas bag, it hasn't the monetary value to them as it would to us.


----------



## VickyB

bagsforme said:


> Why did she specifically say from Japan?  Perhaps they are fake.  Does Louis usually have that hang tag on it??
> 
> I have mixed feelings about giving luxury items to kids.  If you have the money do what you want with it.  On the other hand, what does that teach them?  I know someone who gave their 12 year old a Hermes enamel bracelet.
> Their kids are bratty.


I asked that as well.



brooke lynn said:


> The fact that these multicolored LVs are back in style is crazy to me. Too bad I still don’t have mine from 2001 [emoji849]


LOL! I still have a cross body multicolor bag. God knows why I held on to it. Maybe Kim will buy it from me?



TC1 said:


> None of these children will ever want for anything or have to learn the value of a dollar..so a few Mini HL bags are a drop in the bucket as to these childrens' futures with luxury goods. To them it's just a cute print canvas bag, it hasn't the monetary value to them as it would to us.



Dunno about that. Kim is so cheap. She's probably already mapped out how she's gonna make coin off her brood so she won't have to jar loose for them. She's learned at the feet of the master after all!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> It's weird for regular people. Maybe for celebrities who happen to be obscenely wealthy, it's normal to spoil their kids with luxury items. She's showing us she's so rich that she can buy LV bags that adults would envy for the little girls to drag around and leave on the sidewalk. [emoji57]




It’s weird to “some regular people”! I belong to several LV groups on FB and women post all the time about starting their little girls “off the right way” with her first LV bag and these are toddlers! They can’t even say the name yet! But their moms are already starting collections for them to hand over when they are older. And I don’t mean teenagers. I have seen 6-7 years old girls with bags.



bagsforme said:


> *Why did she specifically say from Japan*?  Perhaps they are fake.  Does Louis usually have that hang tag on it??
> 
> I have mixed feelings about giving luxury items to kids.  If you have the money do what you want with it.  On the other hand, what does that teach them?  I know someone who gave their 12 year old a Hermes enamel bracelet.
> Their kids are bratty.



Duh it’s Kim!! Anytime she mentions anything specifically you know it is for a reason! $$$$


----------



## NYCBelle

TC1 said:


> She bought for her nieces as well (I assume) Stormi, True, Dream, Penelope, her own 2 girls....not sure who else got one.



Maybe Brandon Jenner's daughter? or maybe someone from Kanye's side or Tracy Romulus daughter?


----------



## bag-princess

NYCBelle said:


> Maybe Brandon Jenner's daughter? or maybe someone from Kanye's side or Tracy Romulus daughter?



Someone asked her - I posted what she said a couple comments above


----------



## YSoLovely

CeeJay said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think that it's kind of weird for buying LV bags for small little girls?



Kinda, but really my first thought was: What about the boys?
Males are really second class citizens in that family...


----------



## bag-mania

YSoLovely said:


> Kinda, but really my first thought was: What about the boys?
> *Males are really second class citizens in that family.*..



Do you think so? I think of the Kardashians like a family of lions. The females do all of the work while the males just hang out and eat and sleep. [emoji23]


----------



## shiba

VickyB said:


> I asked that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagsforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did she specifically say from Japan?  ty.
Click to expand...


Because she can't say they are from China


----------



## bag-princess

Looks like Kanye was at it again with his Sunday Service - In a series of now-deleted snippets from Ye’s latest venture, “Sunday Service,” a weekly event where he performs gospel-inspired versions of his songs with a choir, he definitely ruffled a few feathers. Poor Kim had to come out with the gloves on to defend him! [emoji1]









https://bet.us/2VQm56d



Someone else obviously wrote that statement for Kim - because it made sense and the word “like” wasn’t used repeatedly! And we know good damn well she doesn’t know what an analogy is!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> Someone else obviously wrote that statement for Kim - because it made sense and the word “like” wasn’t used repeatedly! And we know good damn well she doesn’t know what an analogy is!


totally agree. It sounds like Kanye is using her Twitter account.


----------



## mkr

Wow all caps. Someone is pressed.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Some PR person wrote that and they sure got it out fast. “The analogies were in context to his own experiences......”  Yeah right, like Kim knows what that means. And she can spell big words now too .


----------



## Ceeyahd

Encore Hermes said:


> Some PR person wrote that and they sure got it out fast. “The analogies were in context to his own experiences......”  Yeah right, like Kim knows what that means. And she can spell big words now too .



She received a thesarus for Christmas? Lol.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Some PR person wrote that and they sure got it out fast. “The analogies were in context to his own experiences......”  Yeah right, like Kim knows what that means. And she can spell big words now too .



That’s exactly what I said - and the word “like” is not present at all and we know she can’t speak without saying that multiple times in a sentence!


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> That’s exactly what I said - and the word “like” is not present at all and we know she can’t speak without saying that multiple times in a sentence!


Like, what are you implying?


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Like, what are you implying?






[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Compass Rose




----------



## NYCBelle

bag-princess said:


> Someone asked her - I posted what she said a couple comments above


Got it. Thank you!


----------



## LittleStar88

Ceeyahd said:


> She received a thesarus for Christmas? Lol.



I am sure she promptly cut the pages in order to store her riches inside...


----------



## dell

Omg why did I use on demand to watch them on Wwhl.... it’s like too like much to like be able to like handle.


----------



## VickyB

Ceeyahd said:


> She received a thesarus for Christmas? Lol.


She wouldn't know how to use one.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Like, what are you implying?


----------



## VickyB

dell said:


> Omg why did I use on demand to watch them on Wwhl.... it’s like too like much to like be able to like handle.


 I taped it but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> She wouldn't know how to use one.


Like that’s so rude!


----------



## IamDonna

Isn't she old lead industry? TBH never liked her


----------



## berrydiva

At some point you'd think she'd realize that constantly cleaning up what he says means that what he says is a bunch of bull.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> At some point you'd think she'd realize that constantly cleaning up what he says means that what he says is a bunch of bull.



you better believe that Kris knows it though. but kim has to appear to be the loving supportive wife that will do anything for her husband.  they can't afford to piss him off and they can't just cut him out of the picture when they are tired of his antics and have gotten good use of him - like they did with lamar and kris.  kanye knows too much about them and they know he will talk and talk loudly!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> you better believe that Kris knows it though. but kim has to appear to be the loving supportive wife that will do anything for her husband.  they can't afford to piss him off and they can't just cut him out of the picture when they are tired of his antics and have gotten good use of him - like they did with lamar and kris.  kanye knows too much about them and they know he will talk and talk loudly!!


Yes he will!!! I can't wait for Kanye to air it all out. I will get my chuckles.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Like that’s so rude!


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> you better believe that Kris knows it though. but kim has to appear to be the loving supportive wife that will do anything for her husband.  they can't afford to piss him off and they can't just cut him out of the picture when they are tired of his antics and have gotten good use of him - like they did with lamar and kris.  kanye knows too much about them and they know he will talk and talk loudly!!


Are there still rumors out there about Kanye's depleted financial status? If they are true, he could dig himself out of his financial hole by penning a Kardashian expose!


----------



## bag-mania

VickyB said:


> Are there still rumors out there about Kanye's depleted financial status? If they are true, he could dig himself out of his financial hole by penning a Kardashian expose!



I would think they’d be at a stalemate on that. They know enough about Kanye to write a _very_ interesting book. Besides, what could he say about them that would be more appalling than what they put out there about themselves every day?


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Like that’s so rude!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


>


Hey Doll, Where have you been?


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Hey Doll, Where have you been?



Oh doll, you know avoiding the paps and doing all this humanitarian work... the same old same ol.. hbu?


----------



## Anton

4th baby on the way....

“It’s a boy, I think it’s been out there,” the mother of three added. “I got drunk at our Christmas Eve party and told some people. I can’t remember who I told because I never get drunk.” 
https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...y/news-story/c320fa7a0a864102f576256e64f1e404


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Oh doll, you know avoiding the paps and doing all this humanitarian work... the same old same ol.. hbu?


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


>


Umm, like who are you again?


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Umm, like who are you again?


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


>


Doll you ready for april??


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


>


How many faces ago was this?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Tivo said:


> How many faces ago was this?



I was *just* gonna say this.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


>


She looks fresh here! She should have stopped at this face. How many years ago was this faca?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

She definitely looks less plastic-y there but even with all the work she's had done, she will age and with less grace. That's what we see now.


----------



## Wamgurl

VickyB said:


> She looks fresh here! She should have stopped at this face. How many years ago was this faca?



She looks like Kendall


----------



## White Orchid

OK so I learned something new today.  People get Botox in their eyebrows???


----------



## mkr

Dang her face is looking rough.


----------



## legaldiva

Oh that photo.  I've always been torn between admiring her make up & self promotional skills--and being a hater (TBH).
But this just makes me really, really sad for her.  The woman behind this hideous mask.


----------



## TC1

I'll never understand painting your eyebrows an inch above your actual brows.


----------



## redney

So. Much. Makeup.


----------



## berrydiva

She's younger than me but looks so much older....I thought all of those treatments were supposed to keep her looking fresh faced and young.


----------



## Aimee3

TC1 said:


> I'll never understand painting your eyebrows an inch above your actual brows.



This is the first time I’ve seen this “makeup don’t.”  The eye brows still look wet, as if they will come off and stain anything that touches them!


----------



## berrydiva

What's going on with her eyelids? Why does it look like that?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm thinking it has to be a photo editing effect. There are bumps where bumps don't belong.


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> I'll never understand painting your eyebrows an inch above your actual brows.



Yes! What up with that?????  So not good!


----------



## lucydee

White Orchid said:


> OK so I learned something new today.  People get Botox in their eyebrows???





White Orchid said:


> OK so I learned something new today.  People get Botox in their eyebrows???


Not a good look, NO BUENO!


----------



## Compass Rose

This is borderline Halloween mask wear and smack dab in the middle of body dysmorphic.  I am truly beginning to believe she needs help....this is my contribution to giving this thread new life.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I never know what to believe with a pic like that.


----------



## bisousx

I need to see another pic before judging. Most people look horrible under direct sunlight.


----------



## Irishgal

What is that in the tip of her nose? I’m so confused by this photo.


----------



## TC1

Kanye backed out of the 14 million dollar Miami condo deal that he supposedly bought Kim for Christmas.


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Kanye backed out of the 14 million dollar Miami condo deal that he supposedly bought Kim for Christmas.



Of course he did. The man is a big talker but he has no follow through.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Kanye backed out of the 14 million dollar Miami condo deal that he supposedly bought Kim for Christmas.


I don't believe for one moment there was ever a deal.  They probably got paid to take pics on the balcony and publically claim to be buying it to help the sale of the property.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The man is a big talker but he doesn't have $14 million.


----------



## pixiejenna

The reason why they backed out was because they wanted a place with more privacy. This coming from the guy who called the paps to follow him for the sale. He probably doesn’t have the money for it or Kim didn’t want it and rather loose the retainer of 600k then 14 mil. I think that he was probably having a manic episode when he bought it.


----------



## TC1

We're gonna need proof of that deposit being lost. Pfffttt don't believe it.


----------



## bag-mania

So did Kim get an actual Christmas present from Kanye or was she @hit out of luck?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kanye backed out of the 14 million dollar Miami condo deal that he supposedly bought Kim for Christmas.





pixiejenna said:


> The reason why they backed out was because they wanted a place with more privacy. This coming from the guy who called the paps to follow him for the sale. He probably doesn’t have the money for it or Kim didn’t want it and rather loose the retainer of 600k then 14 mil. I think that he was probably having a manic episode when he bought it.




I knew it would be some dumb reason! Didn’t they see it in person and know about the privacy issues!! 
DUH! don’t pee on our legs and tell us it’s raining! [emoji3]


----------



## LemonDrop

when I get fillers I need to hide for a few days. till I feel I look un puffy. maybe she is supposed to look good in a few days.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Kardashian shifts focus to helping people get jobs after prison*


Kim Kardashian stopped by _The Tonight Show_ _Starring Jimmy Fallon_ , where she discussed the next step in her fight for criminal justice reform. "I think there's such a stigma on people hiring formerly incarcerated people," Kardashian told Fallon . Kardashian has been seen as an influential advocate for prison reform ever since President ***** granted Alice Marie Johnson clemency last June, after Kardashian advocated on her behalf at the White House. During *****'s State of the Union address Tuesday night, Johnson made an emotional cameo as ***** admitted that Johnson's story is an example of the "disparities and unfairness that can exist in criminal sentencing." Kardashian echoed those same sentiments when she told Fallon Thursday night, "There's so many people that are incarcerated for life. *For murder, that maybe they were just next to someone, and there was a group of people, and a fight broke out and somebody unfortunately died.*  But they didn't even hit the person, didn't even have a weapon, and were serving life." Kardashian then told Fallon that she believes these people, who are pardoned, deserve a second chance at life, and she has one idea of how she can help them once they get out. *"I would love to hire formerly incarcerated people," Kardashian stated.* Kardashian, who is wildly successful in her business ventures, which include her KKW Beauty cosmetics line, Kimoji fragrances and mobile app, just to name a few, is a very savvy entrepreneur who can provide a lot of opportunity for the formerly incarcerated, and she hopes that other companies follow suit. 


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kim-kardashians-next-big-step-072546615.html


----------



## TC1

So, where's the list of all of the "formerly incarcerated" people she employs?  Oh, Kim...so full of it.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian shifts focus to helping people get jobs after prison*
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian stopped by _The Tonight Show_ _Starring Jimmy Fallon_ , where she discussed the next step in her fight for criminal justice reform. "I think there's such a stigma on people hiring formerly incarcerated people," Kardashian told Fallon . Kardashian has been seen as an influential advocate for prison reform ever since President ***** granted Alice Marie Johnson clemency last June, after Kardashian advocated on her behalf at the White House. During *****'s State of the Union address Tuesday night, Johnson made an emotional cameo as ***** admitted that Johnson's story is an example of the "disparities and unfairness that can exist in criminal sentencing." Kardashian echoed those same sentiments when she told Fallon Thursday night, "There's so many people that are incarcerated for life. *For murder, that maybe they were just next to someone, and there was a group of people, and a fight broke out and somebody unfortunately died.*  But they didn't even hit the person, didn't even have a weapon, and were serving life." Kardashian then told Fallon that she believes these people, who are pardoned, deserve a second chance at life, and she has one idea of how she can help them once they get out. *"I would love to hire formerly incarcerated people," Kardashian stated.* Kardashian, who is wildly successful in her business ventures, which include her KKW Beauty cosmetics line, Kimoji fragrances and mobile app, just to name a few, is a very savvy entrepreneur who can provide a lot of opportunity for the formerly incarcerated, and she hopes that other companies follow suit.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kim-kardashians-next-big-step-072546615.html


Regardless of how I feel about Kim, I can’t hate on this. I’m impressed and really touched if she’s serious.


----------



## pukasonqo

Tivo said:


> Regardless of how I feel about Kim, I can’t hate on this. I’m impressed and really touched if she’s serious.



if she is serious being the operative word
i certainly hope she is and this is not another celebrity popularity plot (remember LiLo and refugees?)


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> if she is serious being the operative word
> i certainly hope she is and this is not another celebrity popularity plot (remember LiLo and refugees?)



Don’t forget the homeless in LA,gun control,hurricane Harvey victims where she and the family supposedly pledged they were going to give $500,000 and of course Armenian genocide!  Those are the ones I have seen on the few times I have watched- I’m sure there’s others that she has picked up and put down when the mood moves her.


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> Don’t forget the homeless in LA,gun control,hurricane Harvey victims where she and the family supposedly pledged they were going to give $500,000 and of course Armenian genocide!  Those are the ones I have seen on the few times I have watched- I’m sure there’s others that she has picked up and put down when the mood moves her.



That was so many causes ago that I forgot about it! LMAO!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Cant say it won’t happen but I think it is a plotline for the show. 
Which reminds me of the episode where the k girls brought home a homeless person, I believe Shorty was his name...And lol....it turned out he was an actor from central casting. Also played a homeless person on Seinfeld.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*











Kim Kardashian leaves little to the imagination in bosom highlighting 1998 Thierry Mugler dress at Hollywood Beauty Awards*





















https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...m-highlighting-1998-Thierry-Mugler-dress.html


----------



## arnott




----------



## bisousx

Is it bad that I kinda like it?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Is it bad that I kinda like it?



Would you wear it?


----------



## White Orchid

She needs a refund on the left implant.  Unless it’s meant to look cone-shaped?


----------



## White Orchid

bisousx said:


> Is it bad that I kinda like it?


Yes lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Holy Yeezy! Yeezus Christ, that outfit is horrible.


----------



## zen1965

Does she really think this is an attractive look? [emoji37]


----------



## berrydiva

She's gonna be doing this well into her 50s....she doesn't have an identity outside of being an object. That dress looks painful...if those straps were wider, it'd look better.


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks like a meat sausage, but.....whatever keeps her relevant, as what else is there, eh?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Who’s the guy on the left with the tux on? He’s good looking.

Did she put baby oil on her boobies? I’d also like the dress if the straps were wider.


----------



## gillianna

Any attention is better than no attention.  At this point she can’t shock anyone.  She has been naked before.  As she ages It will be interesting to see her fashion choices.    As bad as this looks one can view any award show and see worse.


----------



## roses5682

Her right boob is suffocating more than the left [emoji51]


----------



## redney

Kim you are not Cardi B in vintage couture.


----------



## marthastoo

She is so thirsty.  

Pathetic.


----------



## Stephie2800

Klassy


----------



## rose60610

She's getting the attention while she can, and will continue to push the envelope. Can't paid for appearances if people forget about you. 

Madonna and Cher still wear outrageous stuff, and they're on Medicare.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is probably meant for someone with smaller boobies. I can't stop laughing at it.


----------



## bag-princess

rose60610 said:


> She's getting the attention while she can, and will continue to push the envelope. Can't paid for appearances if people forget about you.
> 
> Madonna and Cher still wear outrageous stuff, and they're on Medicare.



[emoji23] LMAO





berrydiva said:


> That dress is probably meant for someone with smaller boobies. I can't stop laughing at it.




it’s so pathetic how thirsty she continues to be! And the idiots around her don’t have the balls to say “hell no kim!” Not that it would necessarily stop her of course!


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Who’s the guy on the left with the tux on? He’s good looking.
> 
> *Did she put baby oil on her boobies? *I’d also like the dress if the straps were wider.



Maybe that's the only way she could get into the dress!


----------



## meluvs2shop

rose60610 said:


> She's getting the attention while she can, and will continue to push the envelope. Can't paid for appearances if people forget about you.
> 
> *Madonna and Cher still wear outrageous stuff, and they're on Medicare.*


*

#dead*


----------



## arnott

Cher still has an amazing body at 72:


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Damn. How many versions of that outfit does she have? I’m pretty sure she wore that for the original video too.


----------



## mkr

Can you feel pain if you have fake boobs?


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Would you wear it?



LOL I find the dress so vulgar yet intriguing. I can’t even say no to your question


----------



## VickyB

Ok, who told her she looked good in that dress and how much money does she pay them?


----------



## LemonDrop

gillianna said:


> *Any attention is better than no attention.*  At this point she can’t shock anyone.  She has been naked before.  As she ages It will be interesting to see her fashion choices.    As bad as this looks one can view any award show and see worse.



This might work if she grabbed our attention and then did something different to keep our interest. Kim K should take some more lessons from Paris Hilton. Paris has recently been featured in a documentary called The American Meme which showed her as very human and relatable IMO. She is also creating a Virtual Reality World which incorporates her in a VR club DJ-ing. Whether you're interested or not it is something different. Kim K is so boring.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> LOL I find the dress so vulgar yet intriguing. I can’t even say no to your question


And now you can own it too!! Just saw this on my IG feed.


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> And now you can own it too!! Just saw this on my IG feed.




Oh my, I wouldn’t be able to call it vintage couture!


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> Oh my, I wouldn’t be able to call it vintage couture!


You can call it thotoure!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If you have boob love handles you need a new dress.  
I actually like it and think it would look great on someone like Kate Bosworth, but smothered boobs are not the look.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bisousx said:


> Is it bad that I kinda like it?



The look would be best with smaller breasts.



arnott said:


> Would you wear it?



Only if I had a model thin frame and breasts that were modestly perky.



berrydiva said:


> She's gonna be doing this well into her 50s....she doesn't have an identity outside of being an object. That dress looks painful...if those straps were wider, it'd look better.



Wider straps and perkier support, which would be difficult with her breast size. Her breasts are too oiled up, too shiny.



meluvs2shop said:


> Who’s the guy on the left with the tux on? He’s good looking.
> 
> He's the boob whisperer.
> 
> Did she put baby oil on her boobies? I’d also like the dress if the straps were wider.



Yes.



berrydiva said:


> That dress is probably meant for someone with smaller boobies. I can't stop laughing at it.



Yes, she looks to be trying too hard, and the look missed.



berrydiva said:


> And now you can own it too!! Just saw this on my IG feed.




My DH might appreciate this look, but not publicly.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> If you have boob love handles you need a new dress.
> I actually like it and think it would look great on someone like Kate Bosworth, but smothered boobs are not the look.



Her breasts look as if they're being restrained... Not a good look.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> If you have boob love handles you need a new dress.
> I actually like it and think it would look great on someone like Kate Bosworth, but smothered boobs are not the look.


I think it's vulgar on her but probably would be better on a small breasted woman.  What do we expect? She got her start with a sex video and is now being surpassed by her little plastic sister.


----------



## Jayne1

Kim's going to be mad that someone else can shop this dress.

Or probably Kanye, since he's the one that tells Kim what to wear.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Kim's going to be mad that someone else can shop this dress.
> 
> Or probably Kanye, since he's the one that tells Kim what to wear.


So there's a whole thing on DietPrada's IG that the Fashion Nova photoshoot for this dress happened on Feb 14th, BEFORE Kim even wore the dress out in public and they had it labelled "the Kim dress" or something.  DietPrada's stance is that Kim and/or her stylist is leaking info to FN about what she wears and gets a cut from them.  I guess this time she's upset because it wasn't a Kanye design that was ripped off but an actual fashion house.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All I'm seeing is two heaving, sweaty globules of artificial breast strapped down by what looks like a seat belt sewn onto a skirt.

FAAAAAASSSHHHHUN.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> All I'm seeing is two heaving, sweaty globules of artificial breast strapped down by what looks like a seat belt sewn onto a skirt.
> 
> FAAAAAASSSHHHHUN.


----------



## Wamgurl

Flapjacks! The last thing I would do is duct tape  my boobies  flat to my rib cage and  then accentuate my short legs with a slit that was meant for someone like Elle McPhearson!  That’s what I call over stepping your boundaries due to an over inflated ego.


----------



## Lux.

I like the dress but I think it would look better on someone with a smaller bust.


----------



## arnott

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *If you have boob love handles you need a new dress. *
> I actually like it and think it would look great on someone like Kate Bosworth, but smothered boobs are not the look.



Was trying to figure out what boob love handles were!


----------



## Wamgurl

arnott said:


> Was trying to figure out what boob love handles were!



I think it’s the equivalent to a muffin top? Too much in the wrong place.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> Cher still has an amazing body at 72:



Saw Cher a few years ago in concert and she wore it and looked amazing, still. I think when someone like Cher wears an outfit like this it's because that's who she is and she's being genuine and authentic. With KK and the K-Klan the outfits are just for attention and not their authentic self. I bet KK felt ridiculous in that seat-belt dress, but she did it for likes and looks and etc.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I saw that. And wasn’t it the same situation with the gold dress last week? 
I read a post in LSA that Kanye is an investor in FashionNova but I don’t know if it is true.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I was trying to quote post 31440 but it didn’t work.


----------



## lazeny

The black dress would look better on Kendall.


----------



## rose60610

The dress did its job! She got tons of publicity! It'll be interesting to see how she'll continue to "one-up" all the time.  If only we could un-see it.


----------



## berrydiva

Saw this earlier and ed. Kanye wanting his freedom from his chosen slavery is pretty comical.

*Rapper Who Once Said 'Slavery Is a Choice' Chose to Sign Oppressive Contract and Is Now Seeking 'Freedom'*



Tonja Renée Stidhum
Today 12:02pm
Filed to: IRONY
41.0K
481





Kanye West attends Prada Mode Miami Night 3 on December 6, 2018 in Miami, Florida.
Photo: Astrid Stawiarz (Getty Images for Prada)
Kanye “Slavery Is a Choice” West seems to be having struggles getting out of a binding situation of his own ... within his own industry.

According to The Hollywood Reporter, Kanye filed a lawsuit against EMI (of Universal Music Group) in Los Angeles Superior Court in late January, in regard to his music publishing contract. Though Kanye’s complaint was redacted, the initial complaint (posted here) was made public following EMI’s dispute.




The contract reads as follows:

You (Mr. West) hereby represent and warrant that to [EMI] that You will, throughout the Term as extended by this Modification, remain actively involved in writing, recording and producing Compositions and Major Label Albums, as Your principle occupation. At no time during the Term will you seek to retire as a songwriter, recording artist or producer or take any extended hiatus during which you are not actively pursuing Your musical career in the same basic manner as You have pursued such career to date. (The preceding representation shall not be deemed to prevent You from taking a vacation of limited duration.)

That’s right: Kanye isn’t allowed to retire under the terms of his contract. As such, Kanye’s complaint is an attempt to “obtain his freedom,” citing California Labor Code section 2855, which mandates that personal services contracts have a maximum of seven years. Kanye, in fact, has actually been under the aforementioned contract since 2003 when he recorded his debut album, _College Dropout._

The complaint reads:

It makes no difference under section 2855 whether the contract is otherwise fair, or whether the employer has fulfilled its end of the bargain. It matters only whether the services began more than seven years ago. There can be no dispute that this happened here. The seven-year period ended under this contract on October 1, 2010. For more than eight years thereafter — more than _double_ the maximum seven-year period California law allows — EMI has enforced rights in violation of California law, depriving Mr. West of the ‘breathing period’ that California law mandates.

Obviously, this immediately rings the bell of that time ‘Ye went on TMZ and ranted about slavery, at the request of no one.




*Kanye West Says Slavery Was a Choice, Gets Shut Down by TMZ Staffer*
During an appearance on TMZ Live Tuesday morning, Kanye West made the bold and misguided…

Read more
“When you hear about slavery for 400 years ... for 400 years? That sound like a choice,” said the rapper in May 2018. “Like … you was there for 400 years and it’s all of y’all?”

That feeling in your knee, ‘Ye? That’s superfluous iron. Iron knee.

In addition to the “freedom,” West hopes to receive a declaration from the judge allowing him to own all of his works past October 2010. Taking the case from state to federal court, EMI’s legal team sent a notice stating “The rights to, ownership interest in, and exploitation of copyrightable musical compositions are precisely the subject matter of the Copyright Act.” As for the process of copyright reversion, West must wait 35 years after publication date to implement that, under federal law.

_35 Years a Slave_, coming to a theater near you, February 47th.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm watching KUWTK again.  I cannot believe they finally wore Kanye down and got him on their show.  Is anyone looking out for that poor man?


----------



## bag-princess

legaldiva said:


> I'm watching KUWTK again.  I cannot believe they finally wore Kanye down and got him on their show.  Is anyone looking out for that poor man?




i knew it would not take long!  that is the big feather in their cap and no way were they not going to use him!  my son used to ask me if i had seen him on the show and how he said that he would not be appearing - i told him i would not take a bet on that!


----------



## bag-mania

Is Kanye still popular? His career seems to be on the decline and maybe he agreed to do the show to get more attention.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Is Kanye still popular? His career seems to be on the decline and maybe he agreed to do the show to get more attention.


Yes - oddly enough he's still very popular and seemed to have retained most of his fan base. He doesn't need the show tbh. But I don't know how you guys measure popular....when Travis started dating Kylie folks around here thought he was some 3rd rate rapper simply because they never heard of him before meanwhile he was doing quite well for himself.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Yes - oddly enough he's still very popular and seemed to have retained most of his fan base. He doesn't need the show tbh. But I don't know how you guys measure popular....when Travis started dating Kylie folks around here thought he was some 3rd rate rapper simply because they never heard of him before meanwhile he was doing quite well for himself.



I guess I'm thinking of popularity as in do people still want his new music the moment it comes out and do they still flock to see him? He is famous and will be for the rest of his life. Is he still considered relevant musically or has it waned in favor of newer artists?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> I guess I'm thinking of popularity as in do people still want his new music the moment it comes out and do they still flock to see him? He is famous and will be for the rest of his life. Is he still considered relevant musically or has it waned in favor of newer artists?


Yes - he's still considered relevant musically and people still want music from him. I know of very many people who liked his last album and I was actually quite shocked at just how many people expressed liking his last album. Did it move MBDTF numbers? No, but no one's album, in hip hop at least, is moving numbers anymore tbh. It's all about streaming and singles. Kanye still produces well and because of that he will remain relevant until he's just no longer a good producer. Even though he was going on about Drake, if he produced a dope track for Drake, I don't see it being turned down. Regardless of him being "cancelled", which people will forget about the minute he drops a new album it will get play. His single with Lil Pump did well....so he's obviously still relevant.


----------



## berrydiva

I think KUWTK needs Kanye and Kylie to appear on the show more than anyone else. Sadly, Kim isn't interesting and lately her thread only pops up when it pertains to Kanye's antics. No one is interested, it seems, in Kourtney or Kendall.


----------



## mkr

Now wait a minute.  Khloe will make the show a winner  since she’ll probably move on to another basketball player in 3,2,1...


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Now wait a minute.  Khloe will make the show a winner  since she’ll probably move on to another basketball player in 3,2,1...



and her new revenge body, can’t wait!!! [emoji13]


----------



## brooke lynn

Wow the Tupac and Biggie flyer from 1994 that they showed in the season premiere on Sunday is really cool!! Wish I was at that show (or know someone that was).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim Kardashian wants to  take the law into her own hands ... by becoming an attorney, and she's aiming to get it done within 3 years.

Kim revealed her legal aspirations -- saying she's actively studying to be a lawyer -- in a Vogue profile. She's not attending a law school, but she does have a master plan to take the bar exam by 2022. 

In order to prepare for that, she has begun a 4-year apprenticeship at a San Francisco-based law firm ... which she got started last summer with support and consulting from Van Jones and attorney *Jessica Jackson*.


----------



## redney

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim Kardashian wants to  take the law into her own hands ... by becoming an attorney, and she's aiming to get it done within 3 years.
> 
> Kim revealed her legal aspirations -- saying she's actively studying to be a lawyer -- in a Vogue profile. She's not attending a law school, but she does have a master plan to take the bar exam by 2022.
> 
> In order to prepare for that, she has begun a 4-year apprenticeship at a San Francisco-based law firm ... which she got started last summer with support and consulting from Van Jones and attorney *Jessica Jackson*.


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!


----------



## purseproblm

I did not know one could get a law degree w/ an internship from experience like an MBA without a BA


----------



## DC-Cutie

purseproblm said:


> I did not know one could get a law degree w/ an internship from experience like an MBA without a BA


the apprentice route is hard, then she's going to sit for CA bar, hardest in the country....  I'll wait because I just don't see it happening.  People that go to law school have a hard time passing the CA bar


----------



## Tivo

This is probably all for the show. “Kim Goes to Law School.”


----------



## redney

Is PMK going to pay someone to give her more time and correct her answers?


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> Is PMK going to pay someone to give her more time and correct her answers?


They will need someone full-time just to take the word " like " out of her answers.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> the apprentice route is hard, then she's going to sit for CA bar, hardest in the country....  I'll wait because I just don't see it happening.  People that go to law school have a hard time passing the CA bar


Really, CA is the hardest Law exam? .. I would have thought NY was the hardest, after all .. I have to honestly say that I AM NOT impressed with the intellect out here, especially in the LA area!


----------



## beantownSugar

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim Kardashian wants to  take the law into her own hands ... by becoming an attorney, and she's aiming to get it done within 3 years.
> 
> Kim revealed her legal aspirations -- saying she's actively studying to be a lawyer -- in a Vogue profile. She's not attending a law school, but she does have a master plan to take the bar exam by 2022.
> 
> In order to prepare for that, she has begun a 4-year apprenticeship at a San Francisco-based law firm ... which she got started last summer with support and consulting from Van Jones and attorney *Jessica Jackson*.


I was curious and checked out the statistics.

In the past year 111 people with the 4 year program took the exam.

1 person passed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CeeJay said:


> Really, CA is the hardest Law exam? .. I would have thought NY was the hardest, after all .. I have to honestly say that I AM NOT impressed with the intellect out here, especially in the LA area!


yep, CA is the toughest.  I think San Fran attorneys would knock LA attorneys out the water.  LOL


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Really, CA is the hardest Law exam? .. I would have thought NY was the hardest, after all .. I have to honestly say that I AM NOT impressed with the intellect out here, especially in the LA area!



Ceejay..
Please don't take this in a negative way, because it is not my intention to be mean or put you in any certain place. I could send you a private message, but I feel that would be too personal. 
Your posts provide nothing but negativity regarding my/our beautiful west coast folks, specifically California. I've been to the east coast, I've lived in other states, but I live mostly in California both northern and southern, born and raised in this state as well. I have relatives that barely get by and I have relatives that will live better than most people. I have relatives that tend bar for a living and I have relatives that are neurosurgeons (yes plural), Wall Street gurus, entrepreneurs and low-level administrative assistants. I have relatives that have had plastic surgery here on the West coast and live their life here, I have a relative that's a plastic surgeons back east, so plastic surgery is alive and well on the East coast. I have relatives that have double majors from MIT and I have relatives that only earned their GED, yet own and live in a multi-million dollar homes. I have relatives that immigrated from other countries and I have relatives that were born and raised here in California. I have relatives that live in mansions in Malibu hanging off the coastline, not their full-time home and I have relatives that live in apartments. My point is you generalize Californians in such a negative way, it sounds like you can't wait to get the heck out of here, and maybe you've expressed that in your posts. The theme of all your posts is to bag on this state of California and the people that reside here. There are intelligent people everywhere, just like there are ignorant people everywhere. I can't read your posts anymore, without just eye rolling about your narrow minded view of us. Stop, if you don't know if the bar is harder to take here in California or in New York, you don't have to opine on the subject. You're insulting, constantly. I have friends whose child is at Pepperdine law school getting her second degree. Your opinion of the level of intelligence here? do you think every successful person in California is a transplant from some other state or country? I'm done, and as you will probably say you mean no offense so please don't take any offense from my post.


----------



## sdkitty

Ceeyahd said:


> Ceejay..
> Please don't take this in a negative way, because it is not my intention to be mean or put you in any certain place. I could send you a private message, but I feel that would be too personal.
> Your posts provide nothing but negativity regarding my/our beautiful west coast folks, specifically California. I've been to the east coast, I've lived in other states, but I live mostly in California both northern and southern, born and raised in this state as well. I have relatives that barely get by and I have relatives that will live better than most people. I have relatives that tend bar for a living and I have relatives that are neurosurgeons (yes plural), Wall Street gurus, entrepreneurs and low-level administrative assistants. I have relatives that have had plastic surgery here on the West coast and live their life here, I have a relative that's a plastic surgeons back east, so plastic surgery is alive and well on the East coast. I have relatives that have double majors from MIT and I have relatives that only earned their GED, yet own and live in a multi-million dollar homes. I have relatives that immigrated from other countries and I have relatives that were born and raised here in California. I have relatives that live in mansions in Malibu hanging off the coastline, not their full-time home and I have relatives that live in apartments. My point is you generalize Californians in such a negative way, it sounds like you can't wait to get the heck out of here, and maybe you've expressed that in your posts. The theme of all your posts is to bag on this state of California and the people that reside here. There are intelligent people everywhere, just like there are ignorant people everywhere. I can't read your posts anymore, without just eye rolling about your narrow minded view of us. Stop, if you don't know if the bar is harder to take here in California or in New York, you don't have to opine on the subject. You're insulting, constantly. I have friends whose child is at Pepperdine law school getting her second degree. Your opinion of the level of intelligence here? do you think every successful person in California is a transplant from some other state or country? I'm done, and as you will probably say you mean no offense so please don't take any offense from my post.


I agree - people are people.  I live in So Cal and I'm originally from NY.
There are people who think New Yorkers aren't friendly.  And people who think west coast (CA) people are phony and superficial.  You can find good people anywhere.  The culture and the surface behavior may differ.  Same with intelligence.  Smart people from both coasts.  And not-so-smart.


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> Words





Ceeyahd said:


> Words


First of all I thought yall were the same person.


----------



## RueMonge

berrydiva said:


> First of all I thought yall were the same person.



Dead


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> First of all I thought yall were the same person.



That's funny. I think you made my day
 I'm going to be suppressing a giggle for the rest of my day.


----------



## tulipfield

Ceeyahd said:


> Ceejay..
> Please don't take this in a negative way, because it is not my intention to be mean or put you in any certain place. I could send you a private message, but I feel that would be too personal.
> Your posts provide nothing but negativity regarding my/our beautiful west coast folks, specifically California. I've been to the east coast, I've lived in other states, but I live mostly in California both northern and southern, born and raised in this state as well. I have relatives that barely get by and I have relatives that will live better than most people. I have relatives that tend bar for a living and I have relatives that are neurosurgeons (yes plural), Wall Street gurus, entrepreneurs and low-level administrative assistants. I have relatives that have had plastic surgery here on the West coast and live their life here, I have a relative that's a plastic surgeons back east, so plastic surgery is alive and well on the East coast. I have relatives that have double majors from MIT and I have relatives that only earned their GED, yet own and live in a multi-million dollar homes. I have relatives that immigrated from other countries and I have relatives that were born and raised here in California. I have relatives that live in mansions in Malibu hanging off the coastline, not their full-time home and I have relatives that live in apartments. My point is you generalize Californians in such a negative way, it sounds like you can't wait to get the heck out of here, and maybe you've expressed that in your posts. The theme of all your posts is to bag on this state of California and the people that reside here. There are intelligent people everywhere, just like there are ignorant people everywhere. I can't read your posts anymore, without just eye rolling about your narrow minded view of us. Stop, if you don't know if the bar is harder to take here in California or in New York, you don't have to opine on the subject. You're insulting, constantly. I have friends whose child is at Pepperdine law school getting her second degree. Your opinion of the level of intelligence here? do you think every successful person in California is a transplant from some other state or country? I'm done, and as you will probably say you mean no offense so please don't take any offense from my post.



1000% agree with this.  My family being from east Los Angeles County, growing up, the dumb blonde, plastic surgery, Hollywood stereotype might as well have been from another planet.

I do wish the haters would please leave the state if they’re so unhappy; it’s crowded and expensive here and we need people living here who really love it.


----------



## sdkitty

tulipfield said:


> 1000% agree with this.  My family being from east Los Angeles County, growing up, the dumb blonde, plastic surgery, Hollywood stereotype might as well have been from another planet.
> 
> I do wish the haters would please leave the state if they’re so unhappy; it’s crowded and expensive here and we need people living here who really love it.


where I live (San Diego)  there are lots of people leaving or talking about leaving, mostly due to high taxes, bureaucracy, etc.
As an example, we had to go through a permit process that was almost the same as building a home just to have a metal building erected on our property.  But we're staying at least for now and probably long term.  We did consider moving to northern AZ but didn't do it.


----------



## LittleStar88

Also CA native (currently in Silicon Valley). LOVE this state but sad to see what overcrowding, insane taxes, and crappy laws have done to it. So I can see how outsiders don't care for it and like to say negative things. Even I say them.
Only child with elderly parents in the area and a killer job so I have to stay! But I miss what this place was 20+ years ago...


----------



## V0N1B2

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim Kardashian wants to  take the law into her own hands ... by becoming an attorney, and she's aiming to get it done within 3 years.
> 
> Kim revealed her legal aspirations -- saying she's actively studying to be a lawyer -- in a Vogue profile. She's not attending a law school, but she does have a master plan to take the bar exam by 2022.
> 
> In order to prepare for that, she has begun a 4-year apprenticeship at a San Francisco-based law firm ... which she got started last summer with support and consulting from Van Jones and attorney *Jessica Jackson*.


Awww. Bless her heart.


----------



## berrydiva

RueMonge said:


> Dead





Ceeyahd said:


> That's funny. I think you made my day
> I'm going to be suppressing a giggle for the rest of my day.


 Like I know the difference looking at the avatar but seeing the two names quote each other....I was like "wait, is she arguing with herself?"


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Like I know the difference looking at the avatar but seeing the two names quote each other....I was like "wait, is she arguing with herself?"



Well clearly I'm in a mood today, as I don't usually respond with negativity. However, I usually keep the arguing with myself in my head.


----------



## emchhardy

Can you imagine the press IF she doesn't pass the bar?  Failure won't be an option for her.  I think she's wise enough not to attempt taking it unless she feels very strongly that she'll pass it.   
I say good for her.  It's going to be difficult (this path) but she has resources and money so she's at an advantage.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@CeeJay is as entitled to her opinion as the next person, regarding her personal experience in LA.  You can ignore posts you know, and you can't tell people to stop posting their opinions unless they break the rules.  You can read those rules btw. If you aren't a Mod you've got no right to do that.

Love how she was asked not to take it in a negative way, following by a post that was exactly that.  Puh-lease.


----------



## berrydiva

Good for her if she takes her apprenticeship seriously and passes the bar. People make comments all of the time about their lack of education and all I'm seeing is negative commentary, still, about her wanting to do something that provides education. It's not the traditional route of going to college, earning a degree then attending law school but I don't get the sense she's trying to become the GC for Goldman Sachs. Many people become RNs, CPAs, and obtain other professional designations through real-world experience, on-the-job training and then taking a certification exam. This is no different.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't like Kim, but if she's truly going to study and get an actual profession - I can't hate on that.

That said, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## redney

NM


----------



## limom

Can you really become an RN without a BS?
You learn something new everyday.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

How's Kimmy going to take the bar exam in 2022 when she doesn't even have a college degree? To say nothing of her barely passing HS? Also, every few years she parrots this lie around the press and nothing comes of it, just like all of the other supposed ventures she's going to do. Another exhausting PR workup by her mother to keep some type of relevancy.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Can you really become an RN without a BS?
> You learn something new everyday.


I never knew that either...practically every nurse I know has gone to a 4-yr school but I didn't know you can take the bar without a degree either lol. But I have a family member who went from CNA to LPN to RN without a BS....she did have a program/classes but it wasn't a bachelors program.


----------



## V0N1B2

Meanwhile, in other news....
Kourtney is about to embark on a new exciting career as an auctioneer.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> I never knew that either...practically every nurse I know has gone to a 4-yr school but I didn't know you can take the bar without a degree either lol. But I have a family member who went from CNA to LPN to RN without a BS....she did have a program/classes but it wasn't a bachelors program.



There are different programs. Some programs or RN degrees cannot be transferred let's say from California to another state.


----------



## Ceeyahd

V0N1B2 said:


> Meanwhile, in other news....
> Kourtney is about to embark on a new exciting career as an auctioneer.


A monotone auctioneer, I'd like to hear that.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> There are different programs. Some programs or RN degrees cannot be transferred let's say from California to another state.


That makes sense. She also had trouble getting hired by many hospitals so I suspect they still prefer RNs with bachelors.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Cannot become a CPA without a college degree.


----------



## gracekelly

limom said:


> Can you really become an RN without a BS?
> You learn something new everyday.


Three year nursing schools used to be the most common route to an RN degree.  Those schools have become far fewer as people want a four year degree with BS in Nursing. The pay is better and so is advancement.   It is also possible to go to college for two years and transfer to a school with a degree nursing program and obtain a BS.  There are also post graduate nursing programs of intense study where you can get the RN in 18 months.  

Hundreds of years ago it was very common for a person to study with an attorney or judge in order to practice law.  It wasn't until 1885 that the first bar exam was given and required in Massachusetts.  Today there are four states that do not requite a law school degree for you to sit for the bar and they are California, Virginia, Vermont, and Washington.  California is a three day exam which makes it difficult for that reason alone.  The pass rate us low and there is no cap on the number of times you can take it.  See what one person had to say about the relative difficulty of CA VS NY as he took both exams.  On the whole, he felt that CA was more grueling because of the three days, but NY was more difficult vis a vis the questions.
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-Ca...st-passage-rate-of-any-of-the-state-bar-exams


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I also forgot- if she's supposedly going to become a lawyer, does she not understand that with the 80-100 hour work weeks that most lawyers have, she won't have time to pimp herself on Instagram for attention? Quelle horreur!


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> That makes sense. She also had trouble getting hired by many hospitals so I suspect they still prefer RNs with bachelors.



I don't recall the specifics of the convo,  source was a school mom friend, who knew down the road she would be moving from CA to FL.


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @CeeJay is as entitled to her opinion as the next person, regarding her personal experience in LA.  You can ignore posts you know, and you can't tell people to stop posting their opinions unless they break the rules.  You can read those rules btw. If you aren't a Mod you've got no right to do that.
> 
> Love how she was asked not to take it in a negative way, following by a post that was exactly that.  Puh-lease.


Thank you @FreeSpirit71; everyone on TPF is entitled to their opinion and it's sad that one is then (attempted) to be shamed for making said comments.  I for one, having been forced most of my life in the Financial Services sector to have to keep my mouth shut (heaven forbid - a female in the executive branch) .. frankly, I'm tired of being told to "keep quiet".  Honestly @Ceeyahd , I would have preferred you message me if you feel that strongly .. but to put it all out there and then tell me not to take offense, really?  If you don't like what I have to say, then you can simply 'ignore' my posts.  However, all of that being said, of course I know that there are some very intelligent people on the West Coast, but alas - my view was really more of what I HAVE experienced especially with the Kim Kardashian types.  Okay? .. so let's move on ..


----------



## CeeJay

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I also forgot- if she's supposedly going to become a lawyer, does she not understand that with the 80-100 hour work weeks that most lawyers have, she won't have time to pimp herself on Instagram for attention? Quelle horreur!


HA - yes, that is for sure!!! .. and what about her nudie shots? .. would a "respectable" attorney do that??


----------



## CeeJay

tulipfield said:


> 1000% agree with this.  My family being from east Los Angeles County, growing up, the dumb blonde, plastic surgery, Hollywood stereotype might as well have been from another planet.
> 
> I do wish the haters would please leave the state if they’re so unhappy; it’s crowded and expensive here and we need people living here who really love it.


A lot of people are leaving the state; the expense of living in California is getting to the point where it is not affordable unless you have a high income.  However, those who leave are quickly replaced (the weather is great), and sadly .. many are homeless.  The homeless epidemic is EPIC here, to the point where they are now camping out on the sidewalks in front of the Grocery stores and will wait by the doors to get money and/or beg for food.  Not all of them are drug-addicts, and that is what really saddens me .. seeing good working-class folks who, for whatever reason, lost their home and have no income.  Meanwhile, pretty much everywhere, there is more LUXURY housing being built .. what about places for those that can't afford luxury condo's/apartments.  Say what you want, but this is the reality .. and yes, the HB and I are already talking about leaving SoCal.


----------



## CeeJay

LittleStar88 said:


> Also CA native (currently in Silicon Valley). LOVE this state but sad to see what overcrowding, insane taxes, and crappy laws have done to it. So I can see how outsiders don't care for it and like to say negative things. Even I say them.
> Only child with elderly parents in the area and a killer job so I have to stay! But I miss what this place was 20+ years ago...


I have been here for close to 6 years, and when I first moved here .. I was super happy (I was in Pasadena).  I have to say that in a short period of time, I have seen exactly what you are referring to .. and it's no fun to live in a home where you have homeless running around your neighborhood just waiting for a package to be delivered so that they can scoop it up.  Those who have lived here longer, and trust me I have spoken to them at length about these issues, are somewhat in shock at what they have seen and many are also thinking of leaving .. if they can.  It's really sad ..


----------



## tulipfield

CeeJay said:


> A lot of people are leaving the state; the expense of living in California is getting to the point where it is not affordable unless you have a high income.  However, those who leave are quickly replaced (the weather is great), and sadly .. many are homeless.  The homeless epidemic is EPIC here, to the point where they are now camping out on the sidewalks in front of the Grocery stores and will wait by the doors to get money and/or beg for food.  Not all of them are drug-addicts, and that is what really saddens me .. seeing good working-class folks who, for whatever reason, lost their home and have no income.  Meanwhile, pretty much everywhere, there is more LUXURY housing being built .. what about places for those that can't afford luxury condo's/apartments.  Say what you want, but this is the reality .. and yes, the HB and I are already talking about leaving SoCal.



You don’t have to tell me, I do live here!  Every place has its problems.  But your original criticism was about how air-headed everyone here is, and I don’t think that’s very fair.  ^^;

Anyway, I went to school in Texas, and I could write a laundry list of all the things I hated about living there, but do you think I said that to all my friends who were native Texans, or that I went online and complained about how much I hated it?  No, because they would (rightly) tell me to gtfo.  XD

As time went on I started to appreciate a lot of things about Texas funnily enough.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Did Kim graduate from HS? I thought she dropped out
From wiki 
“She attended Marymount High School, a Roman Catholic all-girls school in Los Angeles.[20] ”
Attended isn’t graduated from,,,,,,,


----------



## gracekelly

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I also forgot- if she's supposedly going to become a lawyer, does she not understand that with the 80-100 hour work weeks that most lawyers have, she won't have time to pimp herself on Instagram for attention? Quelle horreur!


Let’s pretend that she actually sits for the bar and passes. No way in Hades  would she be working at a respectable firm. At best some total  reality wannabe attorney picked by her mother would have her playing at being a lawyer. Great opportunities for her to wear oversized black glasses (to make her look intelligent of course) and suits. Actually I think I just described the plot line for next season.   Kim at some law office pretending to learn the law but really dressing up in her version of what a female attorney wears.   The show ratings are down they need to get them up somehow.


----------



## Ceeyahd

gracekelly said:


> Let’s pretend that she actually sits for the bar and passes. No way in Hades  would she be working at a respectable firm. At best some total  reality wannabe attorney picked by her mother would have her playing at being a lawyer. Great opportunities for her to wear oversized black glasses (to make her look intelligent of course) and suits. Actually I think I just described the plot line for next season.   Kim at some law office pretending to learn the law but really dressing up in her version of what a female attorney wears.   The show ratings are down they need to get them up somehow.



I don't think she'll actually do anything to get her law degree. She has no motivating reason. Doesn't she have another baby on the way? I  caught the end of their show, where Khloe was handed her MTV award at home in their kitchen. Khloe mocks an acceptance, thanking kim for having a sex tape, as the path for their successes. Our young ladies, teenagers, don't need to be prompted, or reminded, any further of that fluke of that launch. So perhaps a law degree would be great.


----------



## gracekelly

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't think she'll actually do anything to get her law degree. She has no motivating reason. Doesn't she have another baby on the way? I  caught the end of their show, where Khloe was handed her MTV award at home in their kitchen. Khloe mocks an acceptance, thanking kim for having a sex tape, as the path for their successes. Our young ladies, teenagers, don't need to be prompted, or reminded, any further of that fluke of that launch. So perhaps a law degree would be great.


I believe I began my post with “let’s pretend” hahaha!  I don’t believe a word these people utter. Nothing that comes from them is spontaneous and everything is totally scripted in a most calculating fashion.   And that launch was no fluke. Planned every step of the way.


----------



## Ceeyahd

gracekelly said:


> I believe I began my post with “let’s pretend” hahaha!  I don’t believe a word these people utter. Nothing that comes from them is spontaneous and everything is totally scripted in a most calculating fashion.   And that launch was no fluke. Planned every step of the way.


Lol @ the pretending vs any possiblity (my thinking, she could be capable of it).  That launch, others have tried. How could that launch be a calculated success I'm sure it's been discussed.


----------



## pukasonqo

is kimbo going to be a “lawyer” the same way kanye is a “designer”?
wonder if she is trying to replicate the clooneys in a cheaper version...


----------



## mkr

Maybe Kim mistook esquire for escort.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I know y’all ain’t up here arguing over California as if you own it!!!!!!


----------



## Charles

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't recall the specifics of the convo,  source was a school mom friend, who knew down the road she would be moving from CA to FL.



I'm in FL and my friend was just talking about how a few hospitals here will hire you without a BSN, as long as you had your RN cert.  Pay was the same too.  She did say that having a BSN did help if you wanted to get the more coveted specialty spots.


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> I have been here for close to 6 years, and when I first moved here .. I was super happy (I was in Pasadena).  I have to say that in a short period of time, I have seen exactly what you are referring to .. and it's no fun to live in a home where you have homeless running around your neighborhood just waiting for a package to be delivered so that they can scoop it up.  Those who have lived here longer, and trust me I have spoken to them at length about these issues, are somewhat in shock at what they have seen and many are also thinking of leaving .. if they can.  It's really sad ..


Think it thru. NYC is also full of homeless and the weather is awful! So when you are on the boardwalk in Santa Monica think of us here who are most likely FROZEN!
I lived in CA for a while and pretty much felt the same way, now I know that I were wrong! 

Kim could become a professional lobbyist. If she wants to better herself, why not?


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @CeeJay is as entitled to her opinion as the next person, regarding her personal experience in LA.  You can ignore posts you know, and you can't tell people to stop posting their opinions unless they break the rules.  You can read those rules btw. If you aren't a Mod you've got no right to do that.
> 
> Love how she was asked not to take it in a negative way, following by a post that was exactly that.  Puh-lease.


agree this would have been better done via PM.....I sometimes want to call someone out but a take a breath and say to myself "can't get personal"


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Kim could become a professional lobbyist. If she wants to better herself, why not?


I feel this is more her goal. Becoming an advocate/lobbyist and having that background will position her better to champion her causes. If she's sincere, good for her and I'm glad that she's doing something to show her fans that IG doesn't have to be their own path. Not sure why so many seem to think Kim is going to practice law and argue cases before a judge. That's not the only thing lawyers do.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> agree this would have been better done via PM.....I sometimes want to call someone out but a take a breath and say to myself "can't get personal"


But the Kim thread was sooooooo deaddddd.


----------



## RueMonge

CeeJay said:


> I have been here for close to 6 years, and when I first moved here .. I was super happy (I was in Pasadena).  I have to say that in a short period of time, I have seen exactly what you are referring to .. and it's no fun to live in a home where you have homeless running around your neighborhood just waiting for a package to be delivered so that they can scoop it up.  Those who have lived here longer, and trust me I have spoken to them at length about these issues, are somewhat in shock at what they have seen and many are also thinking of leaving .. if they can.  It's really sad ..



The homeless problem in Pasadena is sad, but there are a lot of local churches and organizations working together (Friends in Need being one) which I find heartening. I am a couple towns east of Pasadena and see fewer homeless on the streets and do not feel my neighborhood has more crime on account of the homeless.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I thought an apprentice program would be that she apprentices at a real Law firm. Couple of attorneys  travel to her each week to tutor her. 
Maybe she can split costs with Pamela Anderson. 
CBS news credit
“During the Vogue interview, two of Kardashian-West's "mentor lawyers," Jessica Jackson and Erin Haney, drop in for a visit. As a law apprentice, Kardashian-West needs to complete 18 hours of supervised study each week. So she doesn't have to travel to San Francisco every day, the two lawyers scheduled a four-hour block to study with Kardashian-West at a Los Angeles law firm.”
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kim-kardashian-preparing-to-take-the-bar-exam-in-2022/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Encore Hermes said:


> I thought an apprentice program would be that she apprentices at a real Law firm. Couple of attorneys  travel to her each week to tutor her.
> Maybe she can split costs with Pamela Anderson.
> CBS news credit
> “During the Vogue interview, two of Kardashian-West's "mentor lawyers," Jessica Jackson and Erin Haney, drop in for a visit. As a law apprentice, Kardashian-West needs to complete 18 hours of supervised study each week. So she doesn't have to travel to San Francisco every day, the two lawyers scheduled a four-hour block to study with Kardashian-West at a Los Angeles law firm.”
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kim-kardashian-preparing-to-take-the-bar-exam-in-2022/


you know the Kardashians love a good homeschooling program....


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think Kim is suffering from revisionist history, where she doesn’t realize that she wasn’t interested in doing all the hard work the people that went to undergraduate and graduate school did in her twenties, and now thinks she’s fully capable of it. 

I actually had a friend, who was a mediocre student in his day, do the same thing, my husband and I went out with him and his wife, and he told us this big plan he had to leave his current career and go to law school. I don’t know how far he got but we never heard about it again, and it’s been about 10 years. 

If somehow she does finish and pass the bar, there is no way she’s going to work for a law firm, it would just be so she could do more charity and lobbying work. I’ll be pretty impressed if she pulls it off.


----------



## bag-princess

"minimal monastery"   that is the way kim describes their home in the tour she gave to Vogue.  i call it the biggest dull box to ever live in!  those poor kids.  every.single.room is more awful than the previous.  it looks like a hospital for the insane!


*Step Right This Way for a Tour of Kim Kardashian's Massively $$$ Calabasas Home*

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/heres-tour-kim-kardashians-massive-144800564.html


----------



## LittleStar88

They were talking about this on the radio this morning (KK and taking the bar). Evidently they are tested in this program on a regular basis - so if you don't pass certain milestone tests, you can't continue to the next. The lawyer she is partnered with is in the bay area (Oakland, I think).

Honestly as much as I love to hate KK, I would like to see her succeed and pass the bar. Do I think she will follow through? No. But good for her for trying, even if it isn't the most serious method to get there.

She should have done this secretly then announced it later IF she passed the bar. Smarter, more educated and serious people have failed. Good luck to her.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> "minimal monastery"   that is the way kim describes their home in the tour she gave to Vogue.  i call it the biggest dull box to ever live in!  those poor kids.  every.single.room is more awful than the previous.  it looks like a hospital for the insane!
> 
> 
> *Step Right This Way for a Tour of Kim Kardashian's Massively $$$ Calabasas Home*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/heres-tour-kim-kardashians-massive-144800564.html


I saw a pic of Kanye sitting on the bed with his outside clothes on and had to close out the tab.


----------



## Aimee3

berrydiva said:


> I saw a pic of Kanye sitting on the bed with his outside clothes on and had to close out the tab.



Well with the minimal furniture I guess if he wants to sit, it’s either the bed or the floor!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I saw a pic of Kanye sitting on the bed with his outside clothes on and had to close out the tab.




  i wonder if kim wanted to scream!!  




Aimee3 said:


> Well with the minimal furniture I guess if he wants to sit, it’s either the bed or the floor!



 exactly!!!  it's not like he had much of a choice - and of course they had to play nice for the camera!


----------



## berrydiva

Aimee3 said:


> Well with the minimal furniture I guess if he wants to sit, it’s either the bed or the floor!


Good point!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pukasonqo said:


> is kimbo going to be a “lawyer” the same way kanye is a “designer”?
> wonder if she is trying to replicate the clooneys in a cheaper version...



They did say she and Kanye have political aspirations...and she's know to poach other people's personalities/identity since she has none of her own.



Charles said:


> I'm in FL and my friend was just talking about how a few hospitals here will hire you without a BSN, as long as you had your RN cert.  Pay was the same too.  She did say that having a BSN did help if you wanted to get the more coveted specialty spots.



Honey, we have a horrendous problem with medical malpractice in this state (FL has the lowest malpractice success rate in the country with a 35% conviction rate for it. Thirty. Five.  ) and this is part of the problem-knowingly hiring under credentialed/qualified people and then putting them in spots that they wouldn't necessarily qualify for in other states.


Now with regard to the Kim situation, there another disqualifier- Cali does an extensive background workup before you're even allowed to sit for the exam, including criminal and financial checks.

She has convictions for credit card and identity fraud on her record (the Brandy's mom thing) and according to the good people at the IRS ans FOIA (where you can get her financial and tax records) she and Kanye are in debt to the tune of *$50 million dollars*. She ain't making it as a lawyer.


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> They did say she and Kanye have political aspirations...and she's know to poach other people's personalities/identity since she has none of her own.
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, we have a horrendous problem with medical malpractice in this state (FL has the lowest malpractice success rate in the country with a 35% conviction rate for it. Thirty. Five.  ) and this is part of the problem-knowingly hiring under credentialed/qualified people and then putting them in spots that they wouldn't necessarily qualify for in other states.
> 
> 
> Now with regard to the Kim situation, there another disqualifier- Cali does an extensive background workup before you're even allowed to sit for the exam, including criminal and financial checks.
> 
> She has convictions for credit card and identity fraud on her record (the Brandy's mom thing) and according to the good people at the IRS ans FOIA (where you can get her financial and tax records) she and Kanye are in debt to the tune of *$50 million dollars*. She ain't making it as a lawyer.





$50 million!!!![emoji15][emoji15] great balls of fire! 
No wonder the house is empty! [emoji12]


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> $50 million!!!![emoji15][emoji15] great balls of fire!
> No wonder the house is empty! [emoji12]




Yep.

There a reason they never stay in a house for long (any of them) or a car for that matter- they're all leased for them courtesy of the network and written off as a business expense. It also explains the cut-rate plastic surgery they have


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She has convictions for credit card and identity fraud on her record (the Brandy's mom thing) and according to the good people at the IRS ans FOIA (where you can get her financial and tax records) she and Kanye are in debt to the tune of *$50 million dollars*. She ain't making it as a lawyer.



Well now you’re just yucking her yum [emoji12]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Remind me, what did she do? Steal a credit card, use it, and she impersonated someone right? 
https://priceonomics.com/how-to-be-a-lawyer-without-going-to-law-school/ 
Credit SS below.


----------



## Bag*Snob

BagsNBaguettes said:


> and according to the good people at the IRS ans FOIA (where you can get her financial and tax records) she and Kanye are in debt to the tune of *$50 million dollars*.



That is not true. You cannot get anyone's tax returns from the IRS unless you have written permission from the person. Why do you think we have not seen the President's?


----------



## gracekelly

Encore Hermes said:


> Remind me, what did she do? Steal a credit card, use it, and she impersonated someone right?
> https://priceonomics.com/how-to-be-a-lawyer-without-going-to-law-school/
> Credit SS below.


She can get that guy she made the sex tape with to testify to her fine moral character.


----------



## gracekelly

Bartering legal services for publicity?  

*KWIKA Wins Unanimous 11th Circuit Court of Appeals Decision for the Kardashian Sisters*
Michael KumpGregory KornJonathan Steinsapir

KWIKA is pleased to announce that the Eleventh Circuit Court of Appeals in Miami, in an unanimous decision, ruled today in favor of firm clients, Kourtney, Kim and Khloe Kardashian, ending over seven years of litigation brought by a UK distributor of a competing brand. In the published opinion, the court ruled that the UK company’s licensing agreement does not allow it to sue for trademark infringement under the Lanham Act. The Kardashian sisters are repped by Michael Kump, Greg Korn and Jonathan Steinsapir in this matter, with Steinsapir handling oral argument in January, culminating in this decisive victory.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

lanasyogamama said:


> Well now you’re just yucking her yum [emoji12]



Nope, just putting out there what's already in public purview...and what they try so hard to cover up!


----------



## LVLOYAL12

limom said:


> Can you really become an RN without a BS?
> You learn something new everyday.



Nope. On the job training does not apply to today’s nurses. Many places require you at least have your BSN UNLESS you have a prior bachelor’s degree & you enroll in a bridge program to get your RN.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

I think people are too invested in her intentions. She’s a millionaire. She doesn’t have to get picked up by a firm in hopes of becoming a partner or the next Supreme Court justice. If she’s doing this to further her understanding & effort regarding criminal justice reform, I say good for her. Many of us don’t take the time or care enough to help a total stranger (I’m totally guilty). I can never hate on or speak negatively about anyone who is trying to better themselves. Education is the greatest currency one can possess. I think she realizes that.


----------



## VickyB

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I also forgot- if she's supposedly going to become a lawyer, does she not understand that with the 80-100 hour work weeks that most lawyers have, she won't have time to pimp herself on Instagram for attention? Quelle horreur!


IF she passed, highly unlikely that she would join a firm and work 1st year hours. She'll live her same old like and hang out her own shingle just for show.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Maybe Kim mistook esquire for escort.


DEAD


----------



## arnott

LVLOYAL12 said:


> I think people are too invested in her intentions. She’s a millionaire. She doesn’t have to get picked up by a firm in hopes of becoming a partner or the next Supreme Court justice. If she’s doing this to further her understanding & effort regarding criminal justice reform, I say good for her. Many of us don’t take the time or care enough to help a total stranger (I’m totally guilty). I can never hate on or speak negatively about anyone who is trying to better themselves. *Education is the greatest currency one can possess. I think she realizes that.*


----------



## limom

I don’t think that Kim was ever convicted of fraud regarding the credit card affair. I don’t even think that she was even prosecuted.
And even if she had been, there is a way around it, anyways.
There are many lawyers who used to be on the wrong sides of the law before changing their life around.
Here is just one example:
https://abovethelaw.com/2015/10/fro...fense-lawyer-a-former-drug-dealer-makes-good/

Haven't you all heard about restorative justice?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo different since he attended NYU for his undergraduate degree and then law school. 
I do not believe KK is focused on education  from the attorneys flying who are down from SF to meet her I guess daily? as she is focused on being tutored on how to pass the bar exam. As she said, she can do crime law in her sleep so  she must have an aptitude or maybe crime law is like.....super simple.


----------



## Irishgal

I can’t help but wonder, since like them or not, her parents were very bright, she might have some brain in her head after all and she wants to try to learn how to use it. She’s had no reason to so far, in fact it could be argued her mother has encouraged all her daughters to adopt the mindless sex object bimbo role. I have a small amount of hope, probably only because I got 8 hours of sleep last night and I’m feeling optimistic.


----------



## Cocoabean

LVLOYAL12 said:


> Nope. On the job training does not apply to today’s nurses. Many places require you at least have your BSN UNLESS you have a prior bachelor’s degree & you enroll in a bridge program to get your RN.



You can certainly get your RN without a BSN. Look at daytonastate.edu they have an Associate Degree Nursing program that gives you an RN without a prior Bachelor's Degree.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Imo different since he attended NYU for his undergraduate degree and then law school.
> I do not believe KK is focused on education  from the attorneys flying who are down from SF to meet her I guess daily? as she is focused on being tutored on how to pass the bar exam. As she said, she can do crime law in her sleep so  she must have an aptitude or maybe crime law is like.....super simple.




She said WHAT!? [emoji15][emoji12]


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> She said WHAT!? [emoji15][emoji12]




And anybody believes the words that come out of her mouth? She lies about *everything*.


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> And anybody believes the words that come out of her mouth? She lies about *everything*.



I definitely don’t believe it!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Yes! It is like super easy except for the reading,,,that is so time consuming....and apologies....I said crime law, it’s crim law. 
“First year of law school you have to cover three subjects: criminal law, torts and contracts,” she said. “To me, torts is the most confusing, contracts the most boring, and crim law I can do in my sleep. Took my first test, I got a 100. Super easy for me. The reading is what really gets me. It’s so time-consuming. The concepts I grasp in two seconds.”
https://www.ajc.com/entertainment/c...w-plans-take-bar-2020/wV4NkSh9d1QHeFhgtoUnsM/


----------



## chowlover2

I took a class in torts to test the idea of law school out. I fell asleep, so no law for me.


----------



## Luvbolide

Encore Hermes said:


> Yes! It is like super easy except for the reading,,,that is so time consuming....and apologies....I said crime law, it’s crim law.
> “First year of law school you have to cover three subjects: criminal law, torts and contracts,” she said. “To me, torts is the most confusing, contracts the most boring, and crim law I can do in my sleep. Took my first test, I got a 100. Super easy for me. The reading is what really gets me. It’s so time-consuming. The concepts I grasp in two seconds.”
> https://www.ajc.com/entertainment/c...w-plans-take-bar-2020/wV4NkSh9d1QHeFhgtoUnsM/





She is an idiot.  She is being prepared to take the Baby Bar, not the Bar.  The Baby Bar has only 3 subjects, so that is all she is trying to learn about.  In law school, first year is 6 or 7 subjects, including Constitutional Law, Civil Procedure, Real Property and Legal Writung and Research.

I think the pass rate for the Baby Bar is pretty low.  Honestly, I’d be surprised to see her get past that, much less the Calif Bar, which has been considered the toughest bar exam in the US for decades.

If she is so interested in criminal law, she should take/audit some classes and become a paralegal where could do all kinds of interesting things.


----------



## glamourous1098

Luvbolide said:


> She is an idiot.  She is being prepared to take the Baby Bar, not the Bar.  The Baby Bar has only 3 subjects, so that is all she is trying to learn about.  In law school, first year is 6 or 7 subjects, including Constitutional Law, Civil Procedure, Real Property and Legal Writung and Research.
> 
> I think the pass rate for the Baby Bar is pretty low.  Honestly, I’d be surprised to see her get past that, much less the Calif Bar, which has been considered the toughest bar exam in the US for decades.
> 
> *If she is so interested in criminal law, she should take/audit some classes and become a paralegal where could do all kinds of interesting things*.



But that sounds like WORK.


----------



## Luvbolide

glamourous1098 said:


> But that sounds like WORK.




LOL!!  Wait till she hears that the Baby Bar is a 7 hour test!!


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> you know the Kardashians love a good homeschooling program....


I’ve corrected it for you, it’s “homeskooling”


----------



## pukasonqo

Luvbolide said:


> She is an idiot.  She is being prepared to take the Baby Bar, not the Bar.  The Baby Bar has only 3 subjects, so that is all she is trying to learn about.  In law school, first year is 6 or 7 subjects, including Constitutional Law, Civil Procedure, Real Property and Legal Writung and Research.
> 
> I think the pass rate for the Baby Bar is pretty low.  Honestly, I’d be surprised to see her get past that, much less the Calif Bar, which has been considered the toughest bar exam in the US for decades.
> 
> If she is so interested in criminal law, she should take/audit some classes and become a paralegal where could do all kinds of interesting things.



a paralegal, our kimbo? one of the biggest intellects of our century???
i actually think it would be great if she aktually did some studying and prove us cynics wrong but...
it would’ve be better if she kept quiet and showed the end result
is it hard to get into law innthe USA? the scores for getting into a good uni in australia are quite high


----------



## Luvbolide

pukasonqo said:


> a paralegal, our kimbo? one of the biggest intellects of our century???
> i actually think it would be great if she aktually did some studying and prove us cynics wrong but...
> it would’ve be better if she kept quiet and showed the end result
> is it hard to get into law innthe USA? the scores for getting into a good uni in australia are quite high




You are so right - how silly of me!!


----------



## limom

Luvbolide said:


> She is an idiot.  She is being prepared to take the Baby Bar, not the Bar.  The Baby Bar has only 3 subjects, so that is all she is trying to learn about.  In law school, first year is 6 or 7 subjects, including Constitutional Law, Civil Procedure, Real Property and Legal Writung and Research.
> 
> I think the pass rate for the Baby Bar is pretty low.  Honestly, I’d be surprised to see her get past that, much less the Calif Bar, which has been considered the toughest bar exam in the US for decades.
> 
> If she is so interested in criminal law, she should take/audit some classes and become a paralegal where could do all kinds of interesting things.



According to the article posted, she is planning on taking the baby bar in June and the Bar in 2022.
“Kardashian will take the state-administered First-Year Law Students Examination, known as the “baby bar,” in June. If she passes, will allow her to study for three more years. She plans on taking the bar in 2022.”

I think that Kim has the over confidence of someone who has just started something for which she has some natural aptitude and does not realize how much harder it will get.
However, we really do not know how smart she is. She has been used as a sex symbol by her husbands and her mother, for all we know she could be intellectually gifted. (Stranger things have happened).


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, if Kim kept quite about it and showed the results it wouldn't make a difference on many peoples' opinions of her. Folks still would've thought it was a stunt, that she paid her way through, had someone take tests for her, etc and that's why she kept it quite.

She's pretty damned if she does, damned if she doesn't in this arena. Sadly she's been mocked pretty much her entire "career" about not pursuing any type of education; and, now that she's pursuing some education, regardless of the method, she's still being mocked. I'm not going to knock the girl for attempting, at the very least, to do something that isn't vapid. If she's successful good for her. She's obviously not trying to be a trial attorney, GC of a company, or work at a law firm so what's the big deal with her educating herself? Especially if it helps her to be taken seriously in her advocacy work?


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, if Kim kept quite about it and showed the results it wouldn't make a difference on many peoples' opinions of her. Folks still would've thought it was a stunt, that she paid her way through, had someone take tests for her and that's why she kept it quite.
> 
> She's pretty damned if she does, damned if she don't in this arena. *Sadly she's been mocked pretty much her entire "career" about not pursuing any type of education. *Now that she's pursuing some, regardless of the method, she's still being mocked. I'm not going to knock the girl for attempting, at the very least, to do something that isn't vapid. If she's successful good for her. She's obviously not trying to be a trial attorney, GC of a company, or work at a law firm so what's the big deal with her educating herself? Especially if it helps her to be taken seriously in her advocacy work?



True. There is more than one road to success and Kim has sure proved it. There are plenty of people who have multiple degrees who will never attain what they believe their education makes them worth. Kim may not have the respect of the intellectual set, but somehow I doubt that keeps her up at night. She's doing just fine.


----------



## legaldiva

Luvbolide said:


> If she is so interested in criminal law, she should take/audit some classes and become a paralegal where could do all kinds of interesting things.



This is exactly what she should do if she wants the tools to accomplish the goals she has.  The problem is she doesn't really want to accomplish her goals, she wants the status of a law degree to do it.  Paralegal is actually much more suited to post conviction work and advocacy, IMHO, if she isn't going to be writing or arguing appeals, but involved more in one-on-one advocacy.

But it's totally fine.  I actually already tweeted her that she can have my own law license if she can help me understand how drug trafficking is a non-violent offense.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kim studying with her mentor attorneys 
Photo Credit tmz 
I wonder if they are filming this for tv show, I’m looking at the makeup. 
https://www.tmz.com/2019/04/15/kim-kardashian-studying-hard-bar-exam-lawyer/


----------



## A1aGypsy

More power to her, if she can use her fame for social betterment then have at her. And I applaud anyone for going back to school and having goals (I’m starting to sound like Pretty Woman now, sorry). 

That being said, the whole ridiculous “criminal law is so easy, I can pick it up in a snap” business is a bit obnoxious. Criminal law isn’t easy, first year / first  month criminal law may be. Don’t demean something your father dedicated his life to. 

For whatever reason, you have a voice. Choice your words carefully. Hey! First law school lesson for her right there!


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Kim studying with her mentor attorneys
> Photo Credit tmz
> I wonder if they are filming this for tv show, I’m looking at the makeup.
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/04/15/kim-kardashian-studying-hard-bar-exam-lawyer/



First Lesson - computers are useful for meaningful tasks other than social media posting.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

V0N1B2 said:


> Meanwhile, in other news....
> Kourtney is about to embark on a new exciting career as an auctioneer.


I met an auctioneer once and it was awesome to listen To! Idk about Kourt though...


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I met an auctioneer once and it was awesome to listen To! Idk about Kourt though...




slooooow talking kourt!!    ya'll can pee on our legs and tell us it's raining about kim and her sudden need of knowledge and how wonderful it is  but please don't even try it with kourt!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Do Mentor attorney's get paid?


----------



## redney

DC-Cutie said:


> Do Mentor attorney's get paid?


Even if it's not standard practice in the legal profession, my money's on PMK writing some checks to Kimmie's mentors.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Do Mentor attorney's get paid?



Kim isn’t in it for the money! She’s in it for the fight for truth and justice for all!  #youdidntknow


----------



## Encore Hermes

DC-Cutie said:


> Do Mentor attorney's get paid?


I don’t know how often but they are flying down from San Francisco to tutor her. I assume they get air fare, hotel? plus E will pay them salary if they are on the tv show.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't think 'paralegal' would sound fancy enough for our Kimmy.
And along with others, I think there must be some kind of financial payments to the 2 lawyers that are mentoring her - it can't be cheap to fly down to LA and stay for a couple of days a week - and must make a dent in the time they spend working.
I suppose after seeing that picture of them with Kimmy, we'll be seeing them on KUWK soon.

I'd like to see Kimmy do something with her life, there are a limited amount of years she can keep doing photoshoots for ..... I'm never sure what all the photoshoots the Kardashians do are for.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wait......She is supposed to be mentored 18 hours a week in a law office I thought. Not home.


----------



## gracekelly

Encore Hermes said:


> I don’t know how often but they are flying down from San Francisco to tutor her. I assume they get air fare, hotel? plus E will pay them salary if they are on the tv show.


They don't have to fly anywhere.  They have an office in Santa Monica.

808 Wilshire Blvd. 3rd Floor
Santa Monica, CA 90401
Map & Directions
Disclaimer

Web Services by Horowitz Agency





© 2019


(310) 566-9800
(310) 566-9850


----------



## DC-Cutie

If those attorney's were my attorneys how in the hell would they have time to deal with my case if they are down doing homesKooling with Kim?  

What kind of billable hours will they have for the next 4 years?


----------



## gracekelly

DC-Cutie said:


> If those attorney's were my attorneys how in the hell would they have time to deal with my case if they are down doing homesKooling with Kim?
> 
> What kind of billable hours will they have for the next 4 years?


The same as if she was a client unless they are in effect, bartering the services for free publicity, but I think that is against IRS rules unless they pay.  The IRS rule is:    The fair market value of the property or services received in *bartering* must be included in *income*.  Mamma K can afford it as can Kimo.


----------



## Encore Hermes

That is Shawn Holley’s firm....I believe her personal attorney. Kim has two attorneys mentoring her, Jessica Jackson and Erin Haney. Everything I have read mentions that they are based in San Francisco and work for #cut50
https://www.cut50.org/


gracekelly said:


> They don't have to fly anywhere.  They have an office in Santa Monica.
> 
> 808 Wilshire Blvd. 3rd Floor
> Santa Monica, CA 90401
> Map & Directions
> Disclaimer
> 
> Web Services by Horowitz Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2019
> 
> 
> (310) 566-9800
> (310) 566-9850


----------



## limom

Who would have thunk it?
From marginal porn star to social justice warrior/maybe attorney?
Why did she decide to embrace the cause of penal reform?
Loni Love made a joke that since she had black children now, she needs to know the law.
Was it her association with OJ?


----------



## bag-princess

Kris Jenner Revealed How Much Money Her Daughters Charge for Those Diet Ads on Instagram

While she didn't name precise figures for each contract, she said the posts fetch "definitely six figures." And it's the diet products that command the most money, in her description of the arrangements.



https://www.bravotv.com/the-feast/k...ct-ads-kim-khloe-kylie?cid=soc_fb_Feast_Feast


----------



## TC1

^^ so sad and disgraceful that they market these products they don't use for so much cash. They use a plastic surgeon, clearly. Not this "flat tummy tea" BS.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Encore Hermes said:


> and crim law I can do in my sleep.



Given her past history with the law, I'm sure she can....



TC1 said:


> ^^ so sad and disgraceful that they market these products they don't use for so much cash. They use a plastic surgeon, clearly. Not this "flat tummy tea" BS.



And why would thousandaires billionaires need to promote flat tummy tea on their social media? Yet another fairytale/fallacy....


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> ^^ so sad and disgraceful that they market these products they don't use for so much cash. They use a plastic surgeon, clearly. Not this "flat tummy tea" BS.



Well I don't feel sorry for the idiots who buy their crap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Kris Jenner Revealed How Much Money Her Daughters Charge for Those Diet Ads on Instagram
> 
> While she didn't name precise figures for each contract, she said the posts fetch "definitely six figures." And it's the diet products that command the most money, in her description of the arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-feast/k...ct-ads-kim-khloe-kylie?cid=soc_fb_Feast_Feast


oh, the laxitives


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Well I don't feel sorry for the idiots who buy their crap.


same thing I said when Kendall became a ProActive spokesperson... girl that new skin is due to some chemical peels, PRP, facials and fillers


----------



## jroger1

limom said:


> Who would have thunk it?
> From marginal porn star to social justice warrior/maybe attorney?
> Why did she decide to embrace the cause of penal reform?
> Loni Love made a joke that since she had black children now, she needs to know the law.
> Was it her association with OJ?


Her father Robert Kardashian was OJ’s defense attorney in his murder trial.


----------



## bag-mania

jroger1 said:


> Her father Robert Kardashian was OJ’s defense attorney in his murder trial.



It was more than that. Robert was close friends with OJ and Kris had been friends with Nicole. Kim would have been a child at the time, but she would remember her parents hanging out with OJ.

Speaking of the OJ trial, Robert Shapiro says he'll give Kim a job at his firm if she passes the bar.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I thought Robert was not OJs defense attorney and was not a practicing licensed attorney at that time but reactivated his license so he could be with him as support during the trial.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Encore Hermes said:


> I thought Robert was not OJs defense attorney and was not a practicing licensed attorney at that time but reactivated his license so he could be with him as support during the trial.




This is true- although with the PR spin Kris puts on everything, it's difficult to filter out the fraud and fallacy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Encore Hermes said:


> I thought Robert was not OJs defense attorney and was not a practicing licensed attorney at that time but reactivated his license so he could be with him as support during the trial.


correct.  Robert Shapiro and Johnny Cochran is who he contacted to represent him.  Kardashain was a hanger on


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> correct.  Robert Shapiro and Johnny Cochran is who he contacted to represent him.  Kardashain was a hanger on


Also, since he walked out of OJ's house with a duffle bag of evidence, as OJ'S attorney, he couldn't be called to testify.


----------



## TC1

I just saw a clip of Shapiro on TMZ saying Kim could have a job at his firm..but that her father "never really practiced law"


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I just saw a clip of Shapiro on TMZ saying Kim could have a job at his firm..but that her father "never really practiced law"





Shots fired!!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

TC1 said:


> I just saw a clip of Shapiro on TMZ saying Kim could have a job at his firm..but that her father "never really practiced law"




Well,damn. That hurt my feelings.


And I wasn't even involved.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> That is Shawn Holley’s firm....I believe her personal attorney. Kim has two attorneys mentoring her, Jessica Jackson and Erin Haney. Everything I have read mentions that they are based in San Francisco and work for #cut50
> https://www.cut50.org/



Two law firms??? Kind of like two kollege kourtney [emoji2]


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> Two law firms??? Kind of like two kollege kourtney [emoji2]


tweegy! Missed you girl!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> tweegy! Missed you girl!



How yah been doll?! 
Missed you too!!!


----------



## Storm702




----------



## bag-princess

After Successful Coachella Sunday Service, Kanye West Reportedly Wants To Officially Start A Church

[emoji15][emoji15]

https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...ow-about-the-church-of-kanye.html?cid=fbboost


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> After Successful Coachella Sunday Service, Kanye West Reportedly Wants To Officially Start A Church
> 
> [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...ow-about-the-church-of-kanye.html?cid=fbboost


[emoji23] will it kompete with PMK's khurch?


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> [emoji23] will it kompete with PMK's khurch?




heck no!!!  you know anything that kanye does - PMK is going to be there supporting him no matter what!!  he and kim are the MVP's of the team.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Wait, you don’t need to go to law school to take the bar? Didn’t know that. Well, if she’s serious about it, I can’t hate on that. ‍♀️ But I’m very pro-education, and if this is a career path she thought about and wants to invest in, then good for her! Who knows- maybe she’s growing tired of the social media life, and wants to do something more? It’s not like she doesn’t have the resources to do so...


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> After Successful Coachella Sunday Service, Kanye West Reportedly Wants To Officially Start A Church
> 
> [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...ow-about-the-church-of-kanye.html?cid=fbboost


Won't that interfere with his run for the Presidency???


----------



## mkr

chowlover2 said:


> Won't that interfere with his run for the Presidency???



Maybe that’s why Kim wants to be a lawyer. He’ll need one.


----------



## rose60610

Kanye wants to start a church? I wonder if he means to have church services in his home--one way to get out of paying property taxes.....


----------



## Aimee3

Congregants will have to bring their own chairs or sit on the floor!


----------



## DD101

rose60610 said:


> Kanye wants to start a church? I wonder if he means to have church services in his home--one way to get out of paying property taxes.....



As soon as I hear this, this is exactly what I thought too!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

rose60610 said:


> Kanye wants to start a church? I wonder if he means to have church services in his home--one way to get out of paying property taxes.....




He’s learning at the hands of the master! That family doesn’t do anything without ulterior motivation to benefit them!


----------



## madamefifi

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Wait, you don’t need to go to law school to take the bar? Didn’t know that. Well, if she’s serious about it, I can’t hate on that. ‍♀️ But I’m very pro-education, and if this is a career path she thought about and wants to invest in, then good for her! Who knows- maybe she’s growing tired of the social media life, and wants to do something more? It’s not like she doesn’t have the resources to do so...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] As if. I think everyone knows any law degree this betch “earns” will be bought and paid for, and/or “honorary”. Law school is HARD, y’all. My stepson is in his second year and it’s tough. Plus he had the advantage of, you know, finishing high school and earning an undergraduate degree first, something I believe Mrs. Kardashian-West is lacking. Frankly it pisses me off that she’s doing this because it makes a mockery of all the blood, sweat and tears REAL law students sacrifice.


----------



## afsweet

Kris needs to teach a masterclass on how to get rich with zero talent


----------



## Ceeyahd

stephc005 said:


> Kris needs to teach a masterclass on how to get rich with zero talent[/QUOT
> 
> ^^^ This ... except for the fact that I wouldn't whore my daughter(s) out. I don't want to take credit away from its due.  I have to wonder what would have happened if there was never a sex tape.


----------



## lanasyogamama

No pics of her Met Gala look?!  I cannot deny how tiny her waist is.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She is wearing a corset or something that is crushing her organs and clearing her intestine out .
Here she is pointing to the toilet.......its...like.....over there.....
Getty credit


----------



## berrydiva




----------



## Irishgal

Encore Hermes said:


> She is wearing a corset or something that is crushing her organs and clearing her intestine out .
> Here she is pointing to the toilet.......its...like.....over there.....
> Getty credit



My first thought was snickers bar. That’s all I got.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

stephc005 said:


> Kris needs to teach a masterclass on how to get rich with zero talent




I'll give it to you for free!

Step 1: Produce sex tape with D-list recording artist, preferably of a race your family is fond of exploiting and fetishsizing.

Step 2: Discard your self-esteem, values system, dignity and any qualms you have about manipulating and exploiting yourself/others for socio-fiscal gain.

Step 3: Cling on to every celebrity you can to bolster your own image, even if you have to lie your silicone-injected behind off about actual proximity or interaction with said persons.

Step 4: Pay a Z-rated tabloid money (that your daughters glean from going to Dubai for, ahem, 'business meetings') in order to get 24 hour coverage of the mundane goings on in your lives, up to and including your next bowel movements.

Step 5:Harass/threaten/bribe a major network for a reality TV program once they notice your shenanigans  and detail in the contract that they have to pay for your props lies 'lifestyle' and plastic surgery 'maintenance'

Step 6: Profit off of everybody's addiction to watching trainwrecks!


----------



## redney

I read somebody said she looked like a butthole after getting it waxed. (sorry!) [emoji23]


----------



## TC1

redney said:


> I read somebody said she looked like a butthole after getting it waxed. (sorry!) [emoji23]


You should see the dress from the back...that's what it made me think of!!


----------



## arnott

Encore Hermes said:


> She is wearing a corset or something that is crushing her organs and clearing her intestine out .
> Here she is pointing to the toilet.......its...like.....over there.....
> Getty credit



That's just weird and grotesque!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wouldn’t last 5 minutes


----------



## afsweet

can't even imagine what it feels like!


----------



## limom

stephc005 said:


> can't even imagine what it feels like!


Me neither, I rather enjoy breathing!


----------



## mkr

That looks painful. She will do anything to look skinny and hot except she just looks ridiculous.


----------



## bag-princess

And her trainer had theee nerve to try and clap back [emoji849] because of the comments about her tiny waist which obviously is cinched to death! Claiming how hard Kim works out! 
Chile.....don’t pee on my leg and tell me it’s raining!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> And her trainer had theee nerve to try and clap back [emoji849] because of the comments about her tiny waist which obviously is cinched to death! Claiming how hard Kim works out!
> Chile.....don’t pee on my leg and tell me it’s raining!


she's not trying to say anything that violates her signed NDA!  LOL

lies they tell...


----------



## bag-princess

“Kim Kardashian: The Justice Project” will follow Kardashian West and "her personal mission to lobby for systematic change and advocate for the men and women who she and her legal experts believe have been unfairly sentenced."


It was announced Tuesday by Oxygen Media that the reality icon and businesswoman, who is also studying for the bar exam, will have a documentary about her criminal justice work on its network. A timetable for the release was not given.


"Now, as she pursues her own career in law, Kardashian is dedicating both personal resources and her public platform to the cause," the network announced.





https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/style/story/kim-kardashian-west-shares-past-met-gala-62859561


----------



## mkr

Can’t wait [emoji849]


----------



## meluvs2shop

Once I wore a very snug cocktail dress that felt like it was crushing my insides to death. When wedding was over I got in the car unzipped dress and felt normal again. I never ever did something that dumb again. That was just a tight dress and not a corset designed by Mr. Pearl himself so she must not have any ribs! Lol


----------



## limom

Bet she was bruised. I tried waist training for a bit and ended up black and blue.
Besides being uncomfortable, corseting is also dangerous for the internal organs.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t like how ridiculously little she’s trying to make her waist look. I do like the concept of her dress looking like she just came out of water. I wish it was more human like proportions versus the Barbie like proportions she’s trying to project. Good thing girl can’t feel anything below her hairline lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

https://apple.news/Aw92CbgfDRKSvUpdTu3LPuA
now for some reason when i open this thread i get the law and order “dum-dum”


----------



## limom

Can’t hate on her advancing that cause.
What I am not to clear on, does she specialize on drugs offenders?


----------



## mkr

I can only imagine how ghastly the rear view of this dress looks.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> I can only imagine how ghastly the rear view of this dress looks.


Do NOT Google.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t like how ridiculously little she’s trying to make her waist look.* I do like the concept of her dress looking like she just came out of water. *I wish it was more human like proportions versus the Barbie like proportions she’s trying to project. Good thing girl can’t feel anything below her hairline lol.



Oh I did not get that!   Thanks for explaining!   Now I see that those things hanging off her are supposed to look like water drops.      Was too distracted by the hideous proportions!


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t like how ridiculously little she’s trying to make her waist look. I do like the concept of her dress looking like she just came out of water. I wish it was more human like proportions versus the Barbie like proportions she’s trying to project. Good thing girl can’t feel anything below her hairline lol.


Was she coming out of muddy water cuz she was brown.


----------



## mkr




----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t like how ridiculously little she’s trying to make her waist look. I wish it was more human like proportions versus the Barbie like proportions she’s trying to project.



Barbie never had a bust or booty like that. She's like a bumble bee trying to be a wasp.


----------



## buzzytoes

limom said:


> Can’t hate on her advancing that cause.
> What I am not to clear on, does she specialize on drugs offenders?



I can’t hate on her for throwing money at something, but that’s all she’s done. Just like the Armenian Genocide, or homelessness, or Planned Parenthood, or any of the other causes she supported for a week and never mentioned again. When she actually passes her baby bar and starts doing some of the work herself, then I’ll be convinced it’s something she actually wants to do.


----------



## White Orchid

The photoshop here is so bad, especially of her arms lol.


mkr said:


>


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg whoever said it looked like a puckered anus was correct.... now please pass the eye bleach,,..I need to unsee that lol


----------



## sdkitty

I don't get the appeal of the huge butt......trying to compete with black girls?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> I don't get the appeal of the huge butt......trying to compete with black girls?


try as she might, but she could NEVAH!


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


>





i have asked y'all a thousand times - when you post a pic of kim's behind PLEASE GIVE A WARNING!!!  with a little space between the pic so that i can prepare myself!!  what has been seen can not be unseen!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> try as she might, but she could NEVAH!



she and poor khloe keep on trying though!!  they both obviously avoid looking at any pics of their wretched behinds - or they see them and are delusional because they think they got it going on!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i have asked y'all a thousand times - when you post a pic of kim's behind PLEASE GIVE A WARNING!!!  with a little space between the pic so that i can prepare myself!!  what has been seen can not be unseen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> she and poor khloe keep on trying though!!  they both obviously avoid looking at any pics of their wretched behinds - or they see them and are delusional because they think they got it going on!


I don't watch their show so most of what I see of them is her on the PF but the only one who seems kinda normal to me is Kourtney


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


>


----------



## Ceeyahd

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg whoever said it looked like a puckered anus was correct.... now please pass the eye bleach,,..I need to unsee that lol



The sad part is she thinks she's tog  share it with the world.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch their show so most of what I see of them is her on the PF but the only one who seems kinda normal to me is Kourtney



she is "kind" but she has her moments too!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Did anybody see the article where one of the lawyers at the firm she's 'interning' at came forward and gave evidence that a team of lawyers (who are black by the way) are doing all of the actual reform/ justice work, and Kim not only is taking credit for it and acting as the face for it- but has also remained quiet as a mouse and not corrected anybody on this error?


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Did anybody see the article where one of the lawyers at the firm she's 'interning' at came forward and gave evidence that a team of lawyers (who are black by the way) are doing all of the actual reform/ justice work, and Kim not only is taking credit for it and acting as the face for it- but has also remained quiet as a mouse and not corrected anybody on this error?




I don’t think most people would be surprised by any of that! It’s what they always do!  I can’t imagine Kim actually reading those big law books not to mention even knowing what she read is all about!


----------



## limom

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Did anybody see the article where one of the lawyers at the firm she's 'interning' at came forward and gave evidence that a team of lawyers (who are black by the way) are doing all of the actual reform/ justice work, and Kim not only is taking credit for it and acting as the face for it- but has also remained quiet as a mouse and not corrected anybody on this error?


Did anyone really think that she was writing briefs?

As far as her being the face of the law firm, what else could she contribute? 

Her behind is hideous however let’s not pretend that she has the monopoly on bad posterior. 
Black Chyna’s looks wack as well and she was definitely born with plenty of melanin.
This trend of large behinds and chicken legs have to stop.


----------



## limom

buzzytoes said:


> I can’t hate on her for throwing money at something, but that’s all she’s done. Just like the Armenian Genocide, or homelessness, or Planned Parenthood, or any of the other causes she supported for a week and never mentioned again. When she actually passes her baby bar and starts doing some of the work herself, then I’ll be convinced it’s something she actually wants to do.


What else could she possibly contribute? 
At least, she writes the checks. 
I wholeheartedly support anyone who support Planned Parenthood in those trying times.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Did anyone really think that she was writing briefs?
> 
> As far as her being the face of the law firm, what else could she contribute?
> 
> Her behind is hideous however let’s not pretend that she has the monopoly on bad posterior.
> Black Chyna’s looks wack as well and she was definitely born with plenty of melanin.
> This trend of large behinds and chicken legs have to stop.


I hate to say anything nice about Kim's body but have to admit I think her legs from the knees down are nice


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Did anybody see the article where one of the lawyers at the firm she's 'interning' at came forward and gave evidence that a team of lawyers (who are black by the way) are doing all of the actual reform/ justice work, and Kim not only is taking credit for it and acting as the face for it- but has also remained quiet as a mouse and not corrected anybody on this error?


I wasn’t surprised on bit and the attorneys are TWO accomplished black woman. Just like khloe, taking the credit for Good American, which is really the hard work of another black woman. 

But they’ll never give credit where it’s due. But took every moment they had to tear down Jordyn Woods, a black woman.

Yeah, they get major eye rolls from me


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sdkitty said:


> I hate to say anything nice about Kim's body but have to admit I think her legs from the knees down are nice


I agree...ever since she lipo'ed those knees.

But the puckering on the back of that dress just makes me think of other puckering.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

madamefifi said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] As if. I think everyone knows any law degree this betch “earns” will be bought and paid for, and/or “honorary”. Law school is HARD, y’all. My stepson is in his second year and it’s tough. Plus he had the advantage of, you know, finishing high school and earning an undergraduate degree first, something I believe Mrs. Kardashian-West is lacking. Frankly it pisses me off that she’s doing this because it makes a mockery of all the blood, sweat and tears REAL law students sacrifice.



Late reply. 

I totally get what you’re saying... that’s why I was questioning her ability to get a law degree (and hell, pass the bar) without actually going to law school and getting a bachelors degree first.  

I entertained the idea of going to law school when I was in undergrad, and just taking and studying for the LSAT was tough. And while I decided to take a different path with my career and not go to law school, I do understand and know how hard they work. Hell, my first job after graduation was a paralegal, in which I did for two years before deciding to make a career change (to something that better suits me/my interests). 

About her intentions, maybe I’m just being optimistic.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I hate to say anything nice about Kim's body but have to admit I think her legs from the knees down are nice


Kim is a beautiful woman who unfortunately is crumbling under societal pressures. 
Yes, she uses artifices(photoshop, filters and the like) and plastic surgeries but she was incredibly pretty to start with.
I don’t get what she is trying to do to her body. Between her, Kylie, and Khloe, it is a total freak show.


----------



## chowlover2

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Did anybody see the article where one of the lawyers at the firm she's 'interning' at came forward and gave evidence that a team of lawyers (who are black by the way) are doing all of the actual reform/ justice work, and Kim not only is taking credit for it and acting as the face for it- but has also remained quiet as a mouse and not corrected anybody on this error?


That makes total sense!


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West welcome second baby boy: 'He's perfect'


West, party of six, please.

The Kardashian West clan has just grown by one. Kim Kardashian and Kanye West welcomed a baby boy via a surrogate on Friday, they announced on Twitter.


https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...hian-kanye-west-baby-boy-hes-perfect-62961798


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West welcome second baby boy: 'He's perfect'
> 
> 
> West, party of six, please.
> 
> The Kardashian West clan has just grown by one. Kim Kardashian and Kanye West welcomed a baby boy via a surrogate on Friday, they announced on Twitter.
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...hian-kanye-west-baby-boy-hes-perfect-62961798


Totally forgot about their baby coming, haha.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Totally forgot about their baby coming, haha.



Me too!  Can’t wait to see what they will name this child!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Me too!  Can’t wait to see what they will name this child!



Justice Knight


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> Justice Knight



Lawdamercy!! I guess that’s some not to Kim and her crusade for justice! I know some girls named Justice too.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

redney said:


> Totally forgot about their baby coming, haha.



So did they, apparently-she talked a whole lot about how she couldn't bond with the third kid when it was born, and then to go have another one?? Utter BullS**t.....


----------



## pixiejenna

In all fairness has she bonded with any of her kids? They tend to look for the nanny when paraded around for the paps.


----------



## mkr

Has she even been seen out with all of her children?


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Lawdamercy!! I guess that’s some not to Kim and her crusade for justice! I know some girls named Justice too.



[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## buzzytoes

limom said:


> What else could she possibly contribute?
> At least, she writes the checks.
> I wholeheartedly support anyone who support Planned Parenthood in those trying times.



It would be nice if she continued to support PP, instead of using it as an episode and never mentioning it again. She could actually volunteer her time, god forbid! But we all know Kimmy only does things that the camera will catch.


----------



## mkr

buzzytoes said:


> It would be nice if she continued to support PP, instead of using it as an episode and never mentioning it again. She could actually volunteer her time, god forbid! But we all know Kimmy only does things that the camera will catch.


Or that she gets paid for.


----------



## limom

buzzytoes said:


> It would be nice if she continued to support PP, instead of using it as an episode and never mentioning it again. She could actually volunteer her time, god forbid! But we all know Kimmy only does things that the camera will catch.


As a pragmatic person and a long time supporter of Planned Parenthood, The fact that she has the courage to stand with us is courageous.
Also, Whatever light she can bring to PP is invaluable. I don’t care for which reason she does it, she did and that is great, imo.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> As a pragmatic person and a long time supporter of Planned Parenthood, The fact that she has the courage to stand with us is courageous.
> Also, Whatever light she can bring to PP is invaluable. I don’t care for which reason she does it, she did and that is great, imo.




You better make use of it while you can because as usual she’s going to drop it and move on to something else as usual.


----------



## coniglietta

Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor Op. 11 - Chopin
(helps me relax when I have work to type up)


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-princess said:


> You better make use of it while you can because as usual she’s going to drop it and move on to something else as usual.



I’m not even sure you could really call it supporting PP - they went there during an episode on god knows what season. But, you know, Kim thought it was important to support those women.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pukasonqo said:


> Justice Knight



This honestly would not surprise me whatsoever. I think you may be onto something


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> Justice Knight



Nah. Everyone knows Kanye names the kids. Unless the name is about him in some way it won’t happen.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> In all fairness has she bonded with any of her kids? They tend to look for the nanny when paraded around for the paps.


I think she bonded with the first little dress up doll.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> You better make use of it while you can because as usual she’s going to drop it and move on to something else as usual.



At least, she can say that she was on the right side of history, in my view for a fleeting moment.

Upon reading the article in Vogue, I am starting to believe that she is going to run for politics for real.
Meh, if Arnold can do it so can Kimmy,


----------



## Shelbyrana

I’m dying to know what she names her new son!!!!


----------



## Compass Rose

South.  Good for either gender.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

bag-princess said:


>


I just saw this online and was wondering - perhaps she got them on eBay? Doesn't eBay have a good rep for selling nice auths from Japan? Or maybe she has her own sources.. wouldn't be surprised. "Hey, find me these bags..."


----------



## Encore Hermes

That they all have the exact same degree of patina on the vachetta has me question the authenticity.


----------



## TC1

The fact that no one cares about this baby name scenario is fantastic. I'm sure Kris is trying to drum some media interest like her life depends on it. 
When North was born it was baby name release watch 24/7


----------



## redney

No one cares anymore. I bet PMK is lobbying to name him Archie. [emoji23]


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

redney said:


> No one cares anymore. I bet PMK is lobbying to name him Archie. [emoji23]




Knowing her, they probably will.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm just glad they stopped calling the KKlan American royalty. That seemed to stop when Meghan and Harry got married.


----------



## megs0927

They reportedly named the kid Psalm


----------



## pukasonqo

megs0927 said:


> They reportedly named the kid Psalm



[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
kanye’s god delusion is high
will they have 12 children so they can be kanye’s 12 tribes of israel?


----------



## Encore Hermes

.


----------



## megs0927

Psunday pservice in full effect.


----------



## clydekiwi

Ridiculous! Who thinks of these names


----------



## clydekiwi

Haha. This is good. One of the comments on KK instagram photo of the baby


----------



## White Orchid

I see Kim’s English has improved now that she’s hit the books 

“I’ve had to give up some sacrifices”


----------



## tulipfield

As made-up names go I actually don’t hate Psalm...

The most annoying Kardashian name has got to be Reign just bc what the hell does that even mean?  At least Rain is recognizable as a hippy name.  [emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

tulipfield said:


> As made-up names go I actually don’t hate Psalm...
> 
> The most annoying Kardashian name has got to be Reign just bc what the hell does that even mean?  At least Rain is recognizable as a hippy name.  [emoji23]



https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/reign


----------



## tulipfield

pukasonqo said:


> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/reign
> View attachment 4435867



I... I know “reign” is a word, thanks, I just mean it makes no sense to me as a name.


----------



## pukasonqo

tulipfield said:


> I... I know “reign” is a word, thanks, I just mean it makes no sense to me as a name.



i assumed you knew but i am
just trying to work out WTF was kougar kourtney thinking when he saddled the kid with that name...


----------



## bag-princess

clydekiwi said:


> Ridiculous! Who thinks of these names



Their crazy daddy I would bet!! 



White Orchid said:


> I see Kim’s English has improved now that she’s hit the books
> 
> “I’ve had to give up some sacrifices”





[emoji1][emoji1] lawd!!!


----------



## morgan20

All I got out of that video was..who was Kanye talking and looking at?


----------



## Encore Hermes

White Orchid said:


> I see Kim’s English has improved now that she’s hit the books
> 
> “I’ve had to give up some sacrifices”
> god.
> She can’t form a cohesive sentence but  crim law is so easy she can do it her sleep.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Ok, I have to ask a serious question: why is Kim so dark-skinned in that video?


----------



## gracekelly

pukasonqo said:


> [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
> kanye’s god delusion is high
> will they have 12 children so they can be kanye’s 12 tribes of israel?



They already have the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse, so why not go for the Twelve Tribes.  They can afford it and can round up enough surrogates so they are all born simultaneously.  Mamma K would love that. 



ThisVNchick said:


> Ok, I have to ask a serious question: why is Kim so dark-skinned in that video?



Because she wants to.


----------



## pukasonqo

i ‘ll blame insomnia for giving time to come up w these “ideas”
the girls are named after geographical locations/cities
the boys got stuck w the religious theme


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Honestly, I feel like the people in this family view their children as competition for attention/the spotlight...and that's why they saddle them with these names. Dollars to doughnuts says that half of the kids change their names (once they hit the age to be able to legally do so.)


----------



## gracekelly

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Honestly, I feel like the people in this family view their children as competition for attention/the spotlight...and that's why they saddle them with these names. Dollars to doughnuts says that half of the kids change their names (once they hit the age to be able to legally do so.)


When Barbara Hershey the actress was going through her flower child period, she named her son (with David Carradine) Free.  Her son changed his name to Tom when he was nine.


----------



## zen1965

Same with Zowie Bowie.


----------



## bag-princess

gracekelly said:


> When Barbara Hershey the actress was going through her flower child period, she named her son (with David Carradine) Free.  Her son changed his name to Tom when he was nine.



The child at 9 had more sense than his mother! Bless his little heart.


----------



## Cocoabean

I don't know about you all, but I give up sacrifices all the time. As soon as Lent is over, I give up my sacrifice and start eating chocolate again. On January 2 of each year I give up whatever I was sacrificing in my New Year's Resolution and continue on as if I'd never made said resolution. I give up my sacrifice of a lovely vacation on Ban Island to purchase another bag....etc.

Don't you think that is what Kimmi meant?


----------



## V0N1B2

If English wasn’t Kim’s first language I could forgive the obvious massacre of the English language, but since she was (supposedly) educated in ‘Merica, then no...


----------



## bag-princess

Cocoabean said:


> I don't know about you all, but I give up sacrifices all the time. As soon as Lent is over, I give up my sacrifice and start eating chocolate again. On January 2 of each year I give up whatever I was sacrificing in my New Year's Resolution and continue on as if I'd never made said resolution. I give up my sacrifice of a lovely vacation on Ban Island to purchase another bag....etc.
> 
> *Don't you think that is what Kimmi meant*?



Kimberly Noel Kardashian West??? 
Uhhhh......nope! Not at all. 





V0N1B2 said:


> If English wasn’t Kim’s first language I could forgive the obvious massacre of the English language, but since she was (supposedly) educated in ‘Merica, then no...



And If we believed that then we would have to believe she’s actually reading all those big law books!


----------



## Lounorada

Psalm...

...as a name for a child?




That's a no from me. Poor kid.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

V0N1B2 said:


> If English wasn’t Kim’s first language I could forgive the obvious massacre of the English language, but since she was (supposedly) educated in ‘Merica, then no...





bag-princess said:


> Kimberly Noel Kardashian West???
> Uhhhh......nope! Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And If we believed that then we would have to believe she’s actually reading all those big law books!




This is the same woman who was interviewed at the Met Gala (it can be found online) that occurred recently and, with her husband standing in the back, said (and I quote) "I've had to give up so many sacrifices this year...."


----------



## V0N1B2

BagsNBaguettes said:


> ...back, said (and I quote) "I've had to give up so many sacrifices this year...."


Do you think this is why we haven’t seen pics of little baby Dream lately? Did Kim toss her little niece into the abyss of hell?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

V0N1B2 said:


> Do you think this is why we haven’t seen pics of little baby Dream lately? Did Kim toss her little niece into the abyss of hell?




I was referring to her lack of grasp on the English language/ dingbat-edness, but to answer your question, anybody that can be used is useful to a Karjenner.


----------



## bag-princess

.....


----------



## bag-princess

Kim posted a pic of Psalm Ye  - lawd is that his middle name


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Kim posted a pic of Psalm Ye  - lawd is that his middle name


cute baby and WTF name...as if psalm wasn’t bad enough


----------



## meluvs2shop

The name!!!

Cute baby tho!


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> cute baby and WTF name...as if psalm wasn’t bad enough





meluvs2shop said:


> The name!!!
> Cute baby tho!




those kids are like walking billboards of his supposed creative genius!  we obviously know kim has no say at all in how they branded for life!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wait and watch......In school the kids are going to call him 
Salami or Pastrami.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Wait and watch......In school the kids are going to call him
> Salami or Pastrami.


School?? Their kids won't be going to school. They'll be home skooled, PMK-style.


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> cute baby and WTF name...as if psalm wasn’t bad enough


Wait, what exactly is the kid's name? Psalm Ye Love????


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Wait and watch......In school the kids are going to call him
> Salami or Pastrami.


Well, any nicknames would be better than the actual name.


----------



## legaldiva

I thought she took the baby bar on 4/17--but it's scheduled for 6/25?  What is up with this law career


----------



## redney

legaldiva said:


> I thought she took the baby bar on 4/17--but it's scheduled for 6/25?  *What is up with this law career*


Probably fake, like much in her life.


----------



## Encore Hermes

@legaldiva
She was working on getting a full exoneration for a convicted murderer (Kevin Cooper) and there were even pap pics at San Quentin but ever since the mother of the child who he was convicted of murdering spoke up, she has been very quiet.
Google him, this conviction and his priors.....it’s interesting reading.


----------



## limom

Wow, she is defending that dude???
He has a prior for rape. And since, there is no death penalty in CA, he is exactly where he belongs, imo.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Yep, same  dude...you are talking about the conviction he pled guilty to that was kidnapping and raping a minor in Pennsylvania.   He escaped a psyc clinic and cane to ÇA.
Kim said she found him to be thoughtful and honest.
Apologies....pic too big insert face palm gif


----------



## berrydiva

I don't get why she's supporting this guy and wanting him freed but it's all for show anyway.


----------



## legaldiva

Encore Hermes said:


> @legaldiva
> She was working on getting a full exoneration for a convicted murderer (Kevin Cooper) and there were even pap pics at San Quentin but ever since the mother of the child who he was convicted of murdering spoke up, she has been very quiet.
> Google him, this conviction and his priors.....it’s interesting reading.


OMG I'm reading the State's response to his latest Clemency request.  It is AMAZING!!!!  And I read the original NY Times piece that drew all teh attention in the first place.


----------



## legaldiva

http://www.sbcountyda.org/Portals/8...emency petition.pdf?ver=2018-05-23-110906-040


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

She's not getting anybody off their charges- it's all the work of the two black female lawyers she's exploitingworking with and the lawyers' teams doing it-Kim's taking the credit for it and not clarifying her role.

As usual.


----------



## zinacef

So sad, Kim probably realized now that she has not really read this case well and acted on her usual careless impulse to be out there.


----------



## buzzytoes

legaldiva said:


> http://www.sbcountyda.org/Portals/8/PressReleases/2018/DA Response to Cooper clemency petition.pdf?ver=2018-05-23-110906-040


Wait so they did further DNA testing that implicated him even more and he is STILL trying to get out of jail????


----------



## TC1

I watched the David Letterman interview on his Netflix series..season 2 Ep 1 is Kanye. The go to his house, which looks so ridiculous with NOTHING in it. The only time you can see a sliver of the old Kanye is when he's talking about Yeezy. The rest...he just looks like a shadow of his former self. He also stated a few times he went off his meds because he gained weight..and wasn't happy with that as a side effect.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

TC1 said:


> I watched the David Letterman interview on his Netflix series..season 2 Ep 1 is Kanye. The go to his house, which looks so ridiculous with NOTHING in it. The only time you can see a sliver of the old Kanye is when he's talking about Yeezy. The rest...he just looks like a shadow of his former self. He also stated a few times he went off his meds because he gained weight..and wasn't happy with that as a side effect.




That 'house', if we can even call it that, looks like a cross between a sanitarium and a mausoleum-which, in and of itself, is a particularly astute metaphor for their married life.


----------



## Jayne1

Do you think they have messy, cozy rooms where they hang out and has all their stuff?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think he does in his house.....and I think she does at her house or her mothers house. I think they keep that house for PR and entertaining.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kim’s California First year Students Bar is tomorrow. I assume the paps have locations staked out. 
Unless she is able to test somewhere else. I do not know if that is a possibility. 
Locations
Pasadena Convention Center 300 East Green St. Pasadena
Laptop Computers (L102) Writers (W102)

Doubletree Westside 6161 W. Centinela Culver City
Testing Accommodations (S106) (For applicants with disabilities who have been granted accommodations)

South San Francisco Conference Center 255 S. Airport Blvd. South San Francisco
Laptop Computers (L603) Writers (W603)

Holiday Inn San Francisco Airport 275 S. Airport Blvd. South San Francisco
Testing Accommodations (S620) (For applicants with disabilities who have been granted accommodations)


----------



## bag-princess

I’m sure Kris has made sure that they know where to be ready and waiting for the money shot


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Kim’s California First year Students Bar is tomorrow. I assume the paps have locations staked out.
> Unless she is able to test somewhere else. I do not know if that is a possibility.
> Locations
> Pasadena Convention Center 300 East Green St. Pasadena
> Laptop Computers (L102) Writers (W102)
> 
> Doubletree Westside 6161 W. Centinela Culver City
> Testing Accommodations (S106) (For applicants with disabilities who have been granted accommodations)
> 
> South San Francisco Conference Center 255 S. Airport Blvd. South San Francisco
> Laptop Computers (L603) Writers (W603)
> 
> Holiday Inn San Francisco Airport 275 S. Airport Blvd. South San Francisco
> Testing Accommodations (S620) (For applicants with disabilities who have been granted accommodations)



Thanks! So she should receive her results in November? Or is that only for the regular Bar?


----------



## Encore Hermes

VickyB said:


> Thanks! So she should receive her results in November? Or is that only for the regular Bar?


I couldn’t find anything on the state website but a blogger who took the test said 45 days so August.


----------



## JessicaAlice

Encore Hermes said:


> Kim’s California First year Students Bar is tomorrow. I assume the paps have locations staked out.
> Unless she is able to test somewhere else. I do not know if that is a possibility.
> Locations
> Pasadena Convention Center 300 East Green St. Pasadena
> Laptop Computers (L102) Writers (W102)
> 
> Doubletree Westside 6161 W. Centinela Culver City
> Testing Accommodations (S106) (For applicants with disabilities who have been granted accommodations)
> 
> South San Francisco Conference Center 255 S. Airport Blvd. South San Francisco
> Laptop Computers (L603) Writers (W603)
> 
> Holiday Inn San Francisco Airport 275 S. Airport Blvd. South San Francisco
> Testing Accommodations (S620) (For applicants with disabilities who have been granted accommodations)


I actually hope she does really well. I'm all for her getting a higher education.


----------



## Tivo

All this for a storyline.


----------



## LittleStar88

JessicaAlice said:


> I actually hope she does really well. I'm all for her getting a higher education.


I have to agree. As much as I find her to be extremely annoying and of no value, a lot of young girls and women look up to her. If she shows some desire to educate herself (even if the shortcut way) and help by advocating for others (no matter your view), maybe other young girls will be inspired to go to college/pursue their dreams.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> All this for a storyline.



yep the almighty ratings!  i am shocked people honestly believe she is serious about this!


----------



## Encore Hermes

If she were getting a higher education which she could do if she chose to. But instead, she is using a loophole offered in the state of California to bypass higher education and just test. Her mentors are showing her how to pass that test.


----------



## bag-mania

Hey, maybe it's only a storyline for the show or maybe she's actually sincere about it. But if Kim doing this inspires even one vapid girl who idolizes her to pursue a goal beyond being a rich, pretty plaything than Kim has provided a great service to her fans.


----------



## JessicaAlice

Encore Hermes said:


> If she were getting a higher education which she could do if she chose to. But instead, she is using a loophole offered in the state of California to bypass higher education and just test. Her mentors are showing her how to pass that test.


So all of this is my opinion and I do not hate on anyone for sharing their's, so with that said.....
You better damn well believe (yes I'm a readneck and I talk like one) that I would find any loop hole I could to go straight to a test and bypass going to class. I have 2 Bachelor's degrees in both Mathematics and Mechanical Engineering and I would have jumped at the opportunity to test out of all my classes to get where I am today and go onto Patent Law (my next goal). I've had several mentors show/help me pass tests b/c there are some tests that you cannot take on just studying to pass. When you have a time constraint there are tricks to use to pass these long tests and I guarantee she didn't know anything about that. 
I wish the best of luck to her and if she doesn't pass the first time, I hope she goes back for another try.
Peace out.


----------



## Tivo

^^^Yeah, you can do that, as long as you’re ok with not being respected. You cool with that, then it’s all good.


----------



## mkr

Wow that's the first time I've seen the word "respected" in a Kardashian thread...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Unless all the new photos were taken at a previous time, she was in NY yesterday and so she didn’t take the test. 
Maybe she got special accommodation And gets to test later or at home


----------



## buzzytoes

JessicaAlice said:


> So all of this is my opinion and I do not hate on anyone for sharing their's, so with that said.....
> You better damn well believe (yes I'm a readneck and I talk like one) that I would find any loop hole I could to go straight to a test and bypass going to class. I have 2 Bachelor's degrees in both Mathematics and Mechanical Engineering and I would have jumped at the opportunity to test out of all my classes to get where I am today and go onto Patent Law (my next goal). I've had several mentors show/help me pass tests b/c there are some tests that you cannot take on just studying to pass. When you have a time constraint there are tricks to use to pass these long tests and I guarantee she didn't know anything about that.
> I wish the best of luck to her and if she doesn't pass the first time, I hope she goes back for another try.
> Peace out.


If all you are doing is memorizing answers to a test, then you're not actually learning anything. If she had gone to school and already had a degree in something related to law that would be a completely different story. I wouldn't want my life in some doctor's hands that only memorized answers so that he could pass his boards but never actually attended school.


----------



## pukasonqo

buzzytoes said:


> If all you are doing is memorizing answers to a test, then you're not actually learning anything. If she had gone to school and already had a degree in something related to law that would be a completely different story. I wouldn't want my life in some doctor's hands that only memorized answers so that he could pass his boards but never actually attended school.


I agree w you, my partner is a science and physics teacher at a public selective high school, the idea behind a selective school is that brighter kids can get the opportunity to develop their skills, unfortunately and to his dismay kids now get coached to an inch to their lives but science is more than regurgitating memorised answers and I feel like you, I want a professional who put an effort on his/her degree not one that got it by being spoon fed answers to an exam


----------



## Encore Hermes

If ability is limited to regurgitating memorized answers innovation will be lost.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> If all you are doing is memorizing answers to a test, then you're not actually learning anything. If she had gone to school and already had a degree in something related to law that would be a completely different story. I wouldn't want my life in some doctor's hands that only memorized answers so that he could pass his boards but never actually attended school.


Memorization for tests is all that you do in college classes. It's not until you apply real world application to all of the things you've memorized that you become a trained specialist in your field. Doctors do clinicals and residencies for that reason. Sitting in a lecture hall is no more than taking notes and memorizing especially if you're taking classes based in the sciences. We didn't opine about complex numbers in my higher level math or physics classes, we essentially memorized why an invisible number exist.


----------



## doni

Her father was a very successful lawyer. Her mother is anything but stupid. I really doubt she does not have the brains to pass this exam if she puts her mind to it. But she may have underestimated the time it takes.


----------



## simone72

I had my hair cut in Miami last week and the stylist had recently been flown in to do Kims hair 
in LA and spent 6 hours with her. He said she was the sweetest girl he’s ever worked for.


----------



## Jayne1

simone72 said:


> I had my hair cut in Miami last week and the stylist had recently been flown in to do Kims hair
> in LA and spent 6 hours with her. He said she was the sweetest girl he’s ever worked for.


Speaking of hair -- my stylist knows her stylist (Chris, the guy with the very blonde highlights) and my stylist said that Kim only uses extensions.  No wigs. I disagreed, but there I was, disagreeing with a guy who knows hair and by extension, disagreeing with a guy who does her hair.

I mean, her stylist is only going to say the nicest things, he's on her payroll.

So, she only uses extensions?


----------



## simone72

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of hair -- my stylist knows her stylist (Chris, the guy with the very blonde highlights) and my stylist said that Kim only uses extensions.  No wigs. I disagreed, but there I was, disagreeing with a guy who knows hair and by extension, disagreeing with a guy who does her hair.
> 
> I mean, her stylist is only going to say the nicest things, he's on her payroll.
> 
> So, she only uses extensions?


This particular stylist only did her hair once and said he was just in charge of styling it for that particular occasion he didn’t mention wigs or extensions and he also was taking about other ladies he did and some were difficult so I think he was pretty honest about her


----------



## Encore Hermes

These are old but what do they attach  the extensions too? I thought she only wore wigs. The hairline is a giveaway with wigs


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of hair -- my stylist knows her stylist (Chris, the guy with the very blonde highlights) and my stylist said that Kim only uses extensions.  No wigs. I disagreed, but there I was, disagreeing with a guy who knows hair and by extension, disagreeing with a guy who does her hair.
> 
> I mean, her stylist is only going to say the nicest things, he's on her payroll.
> 
> So, she only uses extensions?



She wears wigs- she likes to swear up and down she doesn't, but there are copious pictures out there (the un-Photoshopped ones, anyway) where you can tell. Most of the time, though she's wearing micro-beaded tracks.


----------



## White Orchid

Those photos are shocking.  She really is all smokes and mirrors.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of hair -- my stylist knows her stylist (Chris, the guy with the very blonde highlights) and my stylist said that Kim only uses extensions.  No wigs. I disagreed, but there I was, disagreeing with a guy who knows hair and by extension, disagreeing with a guy who does her hair.
> 
> I mean, her stylist is only going to say the nicest things, he's on her payroll.
> 
> So, she only uses extensions?


Kim absolutely wears wigs.  I don't understand this thing why they're lying about it while her lacefronts are clearly seen.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> These are old but what do they attach  the extensions too? I thought she only wore wigs. The hairline is a giveaway with wigs


Extensions attach to your own hair strands. Kim used to wear extensions and it destroyed her hair then she moved on to wigs.


----------



## mkr

No Kim's hair is real - she said so herself!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim absolutely for sure wears wigs.  Tokyo has shown some of his work on her on his IG account


----------



## Encore Hermes

Serious question.....At the end of the day does a wig like this come off or once it is put on does it stay on for days?


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> These are old but what do they attach  the extensions too? I thought she only wore wigs. The hairline is a giveaway with wigs




look at the second photo with the words.  you can see it there.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Extensions attach to your own hair strands. Kim used to wear extensions and it destroyed her hair then she moved on to wigs.




that is one kind of extensions.  there are several different ways to wear extensions and i know i have seen before where she used to have them glued in and that really does cause damage when done too long.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Kardashian to Change Name of Her Kimono Shapewear Brand After Backlash: 'I'm Always Listening"*
*
Kim Kardashian West is changing the name of her shapewear brandafter receiving cultural appropriation backlash from fans before its launch.

Kardashian West, 38, announced the news on social media Monday morning and said she will “be in touch soon” to reveal the new brand name.

“Being an entrepreneur and my own boss has been one of the most rewarding challenges I’ve been blessed with in my life. What’s made it possible for me after all of these years has been the direct line of communication with my fans and the public. I am always listening, learning and growing – I so appreciate the passion and varied perspectives that people bring to me,” the star wrote.

She continued: “When I announced the name of my shapewear line, I did so with the best intentions in mind. My brands and products are built with inclusivity and diversity at their core and after careful thought and consideration, I will be launching my Solutionwear brand under a new name. I will be in touch soon. Thank you for your understanding and support always.”

Kardashian West’s brand, which is touted as “solutionwear” consists of bikini briefs, thongs, bras, waist trainers, body suits, thermal leggings and more, retailing from $22 to $98. They will be sold in sizes XXS to 4XL and in nine different tonal colors at launch, with even more shades coming as the brand continues to expand. While the line received much positive feedback, some social media users criticized Kardashian West’s use of the word “kimono,” a traditional Japanese clothing item, as the name.

“Anyone else mad that Kim K really has a new brand called ‘Kimono’????” one Twitter user asked. “Like?? How is her shapewear even connected to Japan? I’m mad.”

“First of all everyone needs to understanding [sic] that her calling it ‘kimono intimates’ is an example of cultural appropriation, given she is not one bit Japanese nor oriental Asian, and that’s why [it] is insulting,” another user wrote when news of her Kimono trademark broke in 2018. “A kimono is not just a garment, there’s an entire meaning behind it, and to pathetically call it what Kim has called it really irritates me.”

As social media backlash continued, Kardashian West gave a tweeted.

Another fan wrote: “Of course babe! At your core you are so compassionate and kind. You never want to hurt others. I’m glad you listened to the feedback. I can’t wait for this product to finally launch.”


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kim-kardashian-change-name-her-150236759.html
*


----------



## mkr

Encore Hermes said:


> Serious question.....At the end of the day does a wig like this come off or once it is put on does it stay on for days?


Her skin is jacked. Do I see pimples on her lips?


----------



## White Orchid

You know she didn’t write that lol.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Her skin is jacked. Do I see pimples on her lips?


I think that’s from where the stick the needles in?  When she gets hers filled I mean.


----------



## Ceeyahd

White Orchid said:


> I think that’s from where the stick the needles in?  When she gets hers filled I mean.


No, needles from lip injections don't do that. The injection sites aren't really ON the lips. I think she's terribly chapped in the photo.


----------



## redney

Picture 2: Real brows vs. painted on brows.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Serious question.....At the end of the day does a wig like this come off or once it is put on does it stay on for days?


It depends on if the person wants it to stay for days or come off immediately.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> that is one kind of extensions.  there are several different ways to wear extensions and i know i have seen before where she used to have them glued in and that really does cause damage when done too long.


Yeah she used to get them glued in and sewn in...why she's acting like video of all of this doesn't exist is pathetic...but she's also a grown woman who is lying about wearing a wig so can't expect to much from her.


----------



## White Orchid

Ceeyahd said:


> No, needles from lip injections don't do that. The injection sites aren't really ON the lips. I think she's terribly chapped in the photo.


So they insert the needle above the lips?  I noticed on Kylie recently (on their show which we are behind on) that the area below her nose was really puffy - as though she had filler in there!  Looked really off and I noticed she was kind of shielding her face from the camera.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Yeah she used to get them glued in and sewn in...why she's acting like video of all of this doesn't exist is pathetic...but she's also a grown woman who is lying about wearing a wig so can't expect to much from her.



When it comes to vanity I don't think there is anything people won't lie about. Back in the day women used to lie about dying their hair to cover up the gray. Nowadays that seems almost quaint.


----------



## Ceeyahd

White Orchid said:


> So they insert the needle above the lips?  I noticed on Kylie recently (on their show which we are behind on) that the area below her nose was really puffy - as though she had filler in there!  Looked really off and I noticed she was kind of shielding her face from the camera.



Yes, around the mouth area & lip line. It's different depending on individual. Kylie had minimum lips, so they don't just inject the lips, have to inject around the mouth area l build up a profile of sorts or imagine just having your lips injected especially like with a Kylie mouth it would really look odd just to have lips sticking straight out like rolled up Play-Doh against her mouth area. That's why with some women you also see a ledge where the lip line starts on the top. It has to be done correctly. One of my doctors, his wife is a plastic surgeon who specializes in liquid face lifts which is basically just fillers for the face, she came in to talk to us about a certain pet her husband wanted, so she was very happy and animated, she had just been injected, whole face injected. She looked like mrs. Potato head no exaggeration it was bizarre because of the swelling and lack of facial expressions - yet you could see her face 'trying', but she had just had it done and it needed to settle. It was hard to have a conversation with her LOL and my husband was very traumatised, I saw her a few weeks later and she looked fine. So perhaps Kylie did have something done above her lip line, in between her nose upper lip to build up that profile and it hadn't settled yet, and swelling.


----------



## White Orchid

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, around the mouth area & lip line. It's different depending on individual. Kylie had minimum lips, so they don't just inject the lips, have to inject around the mouth area l build up a profile of sorts or imagine just having your lips injected especially like with a Kylie mouth it would really look odd just to have lips sticking straight out like rolled up Play-Doh against her mouth area. That's why with some women you also see a ledge where the lip line starts on the top. It has to be done correctly. One of my doctors, his wife is a plastic surgeon who specializes in liquid face lifts which is basically just fillers for the face, she came in to talk to us about a certain pet her husband wanted, so she was very happy and animated, she had just been injected, whole face injected. She looked like mrs. Potato head no exaggeration it was bizarre because of the swelling and lack of facial expressions - yet you could see her face 'trying', but she had just had it done and it needed to settle. It was hard to have a conversation with her LOL and my husband was very traumatised, I saw her a few weeks later and she looked fine. So perhaps Kylie did have something done above her lip line, in between her nose upper lip to build up that profile and it hadn't settled yet, and swelling.


Thanks for all that   What did you mean by pet though?


----------



## Ceeyahd

White Orchid said:


> Thanks for all that   What did you mean by pet though?



My Dr. wanted a mini pig, they had questions about mine - I have two.


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-mania said:


> When it comes to vanity I don't think there is anything people won't lie about. Back in the day women used to lie about dying their hair to cover up the gray. Nowadays that seems almost quaint.


That is SO true- can’t it be that easy anymore?!?


----------



## arnott

bag-mania said:


> When it comes to vanity I don't think there is anything people won't lie about. *Back in the day women used to lie about dying their hair to cover up the gray. *Nowadays that seems almost quaint.



How long ago?      I'm no spring chicken and don't remember that!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> How long ago?      I'm no spring chicken and don't remember that!



I want to say as late as the 90s. I grew up on the East Coast and any open talk of hair dyeing or Botox, plastic surgery, was taboo.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I want to say as late as the 90s. I grew up on the East Coast and any open talk of hair dyeing or Botox, plastic surgery, was taboo.



Don't most people both young and old dye their hair or have at one point in their life?     I remember first colouring my hair at  23  and people were shocked that it was my first time!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Don't most people both young and old dye their hair or have at one point in their life?     I remember first colouring my hair at  23  and people were shocked that it was my first time!



I think depending on where you come from, some cultures/religions frowned upon any type of excessive make up, excessive primping and preening. And where I grew up, for sure you couldn’t openly talk about beauty treatments and such without sounding like a tart.  There was so much emphasis on being a natural beauty or accepting your flaws, when natural beauty is just a facade ( hence the old tradition of lying about covering up gray hairs). I’m so glad that times have changed.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> When it comes to vanity I don't think there is anything people won't lie about. Back in the day women used to lie about dying their hair to cover up the gray. Nowadays that seems almost quaint.


"Only her hairdresser knows for sure."  That was a great and very successful commercial!


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> "Only her hairdresser knows for sure."  That was a great and very successful commercial!


I remember those commercials, I feel so old...


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> "Only her hairdresser knows for sure."  That was a great and very successful commercial!



Exactly! I'm a fan of old advertising. Clairol ran that campaign from the 50s to the 70s and it increased their sales by over 400%. Before that women were afraid to change their hair color for fear everybody would know about it and talk about them. There was actually a stigma attached to it. The Clairol campaign was created by Shirley Polykoff, she was one of the first successful advertising agency women. It changed the way women felt about hair dye.

Here's one of the early commercials.


----------



## myown

bisousx said:


> I want to say as late as the 90s. I grew up on the East Coast and any open talk of hair dyeing or Botox, plastic surgery, was taboo.


i remember that time too. living in Germany.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I want to say as late as the 90s. I grew up on the East Coast and any open talk of hair dyeing or Botox, plastic surgery, was taboo.



To  me,  there is a big difference between colouring your hair and plastic surgery/botox!


----------



## bag-mania

arnott said:


> To  me,  there is a big difference between colouring your hair and plastic surgery/botox!



That's because the way people think about it has changed. 50–60 years ago coloring hair was thought of as being for vain women who were trying to hide their age or else trying be something they were not, brunette to blonde for example. The way things are changing in another few decades plastic surgery will probably be something everyone does.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> To  me,  there is a big difference between colouring your hair and plastic surgery/botox!



I know but what I'm saying is, back then, speaking of coloring your hair was as monumental as if you got Botox!


----------



## arnott

bag-mania said:


> That's because the way people think about it has changed. 50–60 years ago coloring hair was thought of as being for vain women who were trying to hide their age *or else trying be something they were not, brunette to blonde for example.* The way things are changing in another few decades plastic surgery will probably be something everyone does.



Wow, so just because you were born a certain hair colour, you were expected to be stuck with only that one colour forever!    Did the same apply for celebs?   Because  I think Judy Garland went from blonde to brunette for the Wizard of Oz.   I remember in the 90s when Linda Evangelista was called the chameleon because of all her different hair colours and it was never looked down upon:


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I know but what I'm saying is, back then, speaking of coloring your hair was as monumental as if you got Botox!



Wow!


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Wow, so just because you were born a certain hair colour, you were expected to be stuck with only that one colour forever!    Did the same apply for celebs?   Because  I think Judy Garland went from blonde to brunette for the Wizard of Oz.   I remember in the 90s when Linda Evangelista was called the chameleon because of all her different hair colours and it was never looked down upon:





arnott said:


> Wow!


I believe the conversation is/was about colouring GRAY hair.  Not  changing your colour from brown to blonde or red or whatever.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Wow, so just because you were born a certain hair colour, you were expected to be stuck with only that one colour forever!    Did the same apply for celebs?   Because  I think Judy Garland went from blonde to brunette for the Wizard of Oz.   I remember in the 90s when Linda Evangelista was called the chameleon because of all her different hair colours and it was never looked down upon:


 I don't think acting roles or a young model changing her look is what the train of thought is here..it's covering up the aging process (and it's taboo's) is what I believe started us to go so far off topic.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I know but what I'm saying is, back then, speaking of coloring your hair was as monumental as if you got Botox!


It was! 

Women did of course, but they didn't want anyone to know or announce it to the world. How things have changed. 


arnott said:


> Wow, so just because you were born a certain hair colour, you were expected to be stuck with only that one colour forever!    Did the same apply for celebs?   Because  I think Judy Garland went from blonde to brunette for the Wizard of Oz.   I remember in the 90s when Linda Evangelista was called the chameleon because of all her different hair colours and it was never looked down upon:



You're showing Linda from the '80s. We're talking about well before that when hair colouring was secretive and not something to discuss. 

Actresses aren't the best example because they were known to be vain, or doing something for a role.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

mkr said:


> Her skin is jacked. Do I see pimples on her lips?





White Orchid said:


> I think that’s from where the stick the needles in?  When she gets hers filled I mean.





Ceeyahd said:


> No, needles from lip injections don't do that. The injection sites aren't really ON the lips. I think she's terribly chapped in the photo.



She's either got scarring on her lips from the injections (and didn't have this pic Photoshopped for some reason)....or she has oral herpes 



arnott said:


> Don't most people both young and old dye their hair or have at one point in their life?     I remember first colouring my hair at  23  and people were shocked that it was my first time!



I went to middle school with a girl who had to start dying her hair at 11 because she started going gray then (apparently it was hereditary for her- all of her female family members-and a few men, too!- started losing their hair color at a young age.)


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t really look at those close ups until reading the comments. Omg under her eyebrows look awful in the face forward pic. It looks normal in he profile pic and the other one it’s like she has bags under the eyebrows.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pixiejenna said:


> I didn’t really look at those close ups until reading the comments. Omg under her eyebrows look awful in the face forward pic. It looks normal in he profile pic and the other one it’s like she has bags under the eyebrows.



The 'bags' you're referring to highlight under her brows and dark contour.


----------



## Grande Latte

Whatever she is doing. She looks fabulous. If she uses extensions or wigs, that's fine, I can't tell at all watching the show. I've always thought her whole family have really nice hair.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Whatever she is doing. She looks fabulous. If she uses extensions or wigs, that's fine, I can't tell at all watching the show. I've always thought her whole family have really nice hair.



There have been several times on the show where you can clearly see Kim’s the extensions - and I watch the show very sporadically. Once she even pulled some out by mistake fidgeting with her hair so much!  I am always surprised they didn’t cut it out with the final edit.


----------



## LittleStar88

Grande Latte said:


> Whatever she is doing. She looks fabulous. If she uses extensions or wigs, that's fine, I can't tell at all watching the show. I've always thought her whole family have really nice hair.



I would also have really nice hair if it wasn't mine


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> I would also have really nice hair if it wasn't mine



Honey When you pay for it like she does -it IS yours!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

LittleStar88 said:


> I would also have really nice hair if it wasn't mine





bag-princess said:


> Honey When you pay for it like she does -it IS yours!!



Beat me to it!!!!


----------



## Welltraveled!

Bumping for entertainment purposes.  When does her show return to E?


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Taps Alice Marie Johnson as a Model for Her Shapewear Line


https://thereal.com/2019/08/30/kim-...ie-johnson-as-a-model-for-her-shapewear-line/


Kim Kardashian West enlisted a familiar face for her new SKIMS Solutionwear line. No, the model for the campaign isn’t one of her sisters, her mother Kris, or a famous friend — it’s Alice Marie Johnson, the former inmate she assisted in freeing from prison last year.


Johnson was serving a life sentence for a nonviolent, first-time drug offense. When Kardashian heard about Johnson’s case, she began advocating for her freedom. Johnson served 22 years before being granted clemency. She was released in June 2018.


Alice wears a sculpting bodysuit in the SKIMS campaign video, modeling the shapewear while telling her story. She addresses the camera, sharing, “I was serving a life plus 25-year sentence without the possibility of parole. Kim saw a video of me. She heard my story. She said, ‘This is so unfair.’ And by the way, I didn’t even know who Kim Kardashian was! She went to war for me to fight for my freedom. That’s why I call her my ‘war angel,’ because nothing stood between her and my freedom.”


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Taps Alice Marie Johnson as a Model for Her Shapewear Line
> 
> 
> https://thereal.com/2019/08/30/kim-...ie-johnson-as-a-model-for-her-shapewear-line/
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian West enlisted a familiar face for her new SKIMS Solutionwear line. No, the model for the campaign isn’t one of her sisters, her mother Kris, or a famous friend — it’s Alice Marie Johnson, the former inmate she assisted in freeing from prison last year.
> 
> 
> Johnson was serving a life sentence for a nonviolent, first-time drug offense. When Kardashian heard about Johnson’s case, she began advocating for her freedom. Johnson served 22 years before being granted clemency. She was released in June 2018.
> 
> 
> Alice wears a sculpting bodysuit in the SKIMS campaign video, modeling the shapewear while telling her story. She addresses the camera, sharing, “I was serving a life plus 25-year sentence without the possibility of parole. Kim saw a video of me. She heard my story. She said, ‘This is so unfair.’ And by the way, I didn’t even know who Kim Kardashian was! She went to war for me to fight for my freedom. That’s why I call her my ‘war angel,’ because nothing stood between her and my freedom.”


I'm not a fan of this family but have to give kim a like for this one


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm cynical about this family, they realize the great PR for *them* to hire Alice Marie Johnson. However good for Ms. Johnson for getting and taking the opportunity for this.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm cynical about this family, they realize the great PR for *them* to hire Alice Marie Johnson. However good for Ms. Johnson for getting and taking the opportunity for this.




That's exactly it- this is nothing but a 'savior' angle for them to trot out a black person to use for PR. If she was truly as altruistic as she makes herself out to be, she would have:

   1.given the credit to the team of black women who are actually doing the work for her and
   2. would have done all of this anonymously, as that's how true altruism is.


----------



## Sferics

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That's exactly it- this is nothing but a 'savior' angle for them to trot out a black person to use for PR. If she was truly as altruistic as she makes herself out to be, she would have:
> 
> 1.given the credit to the team of black women who are actually doing the work for her and
> 2. would have done all of this anonymously, as that's how true altruism is.



It was good that she helped this woman, right? 
But hey, it is her job to be in the media, this is the basis of her business and how she makes her money and because of this job she was able to help this woman. Regarding this it sounds little bit more catholic than the pope to bash her for the mutual benefit - it is just a logical step.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Sferics said:


> It was good that she helped this woman, right?
> But hey, it is her job to be in the media, this is the basis of her business and how she makes her money and because of this job she was able to help this woman. Regarding this it sounds little bit more catholic than the pope to bash her for the mutual benefit - it is just a logical step.



That's the problem, though- she's not actually helping the woman. *She's not the one doing the actual work to have her exonerated, and the one providing the connections to get her employed*. *Other people are the ones doing it*, and she is not only taking all of the credit for it, she's trotting this woman out like a housepet or something so she can get attention/publicity for herself.

It's sick.


----------



## Sferics

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That's the problem, though- she's not actually helping the woman. *She's not the one doing the actual work to have her exonerated, and the one providing the connections to get her employed*. *Other people are the ones doing it*, and she is not only taking all of the credit for it, she's trotting this woman out like a housepet or something so she can get attention/publicity for herself.
> 
> It's sick.



 You can see it like that if you want to, yes. But I guess she can not do anything you will find ok or logical.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That's the problem, though- she's not actually helping the woman. *She's not the one doing the actual work to have her exonerated, and the one providing the connections to get her employed*. *Other people are the ones doing it*, and she is not only taking all of the credit for it, she's trotting this woman out like a housepet or something so she can get attention/publicity for herself.
> 
> It's sick.



AGREE!!!!


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Taps Alice Marie Johnson as a Model for Her Shapewear Line
> 
> 
> https://thereal.com/2019/08/30/kim-...ie-johnson-as-a-model-for-her-shapewear-line/
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian West enlisted a familiar face for her new SKIMS Solutionwear line. No, the model for the campaign isn’t one of her sisters, her mother Kris, or a famous friend — it’s Alice Marie Johnson, the former inmate she assisted in freeing from prison last year.
> 
> 
> Johnson was serving a life sentence for a nonviolent, first-time drug offense. When Kardashian heard about Johnson’s case, she began advocating for her freedom. Johnson served 22 years before being granted clemency. She was released in June 2018.
> 
> 
> Alice wears a sculpting bodysuit in the SKIMS campaign video, modeling the shapewear while telling her story. She addresses the camera, sharing, “I was serving a life plus 25-year sentence without the possibility of parole. Kim saw a video of me. She heard my story. She said, ‘This is so unfair.’ And by the way, I didn’t even know who Kim Kardashian was! She went to war for me to fight for my freedom. That’s why I call her my ‘war angel,’ because nothing stood between her and my freedom.”


Kim trying to turn me into a fan. Must resist!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye bought himself a new property ... AGAIN. He'll probably spend a few months and millions of dollars decorating it and then get bored and sell it. 

*KANYE WEST BUYS MASSIVE, $14 MIL WYOMING RANCH*






Kanye West is not just a Wyoming visitor anymore, because we've learned he just bought a massive property.

Kanye plunked down some serious money for a property called Monster Lake Ranch. The asking price was $14 million for the huge chunk of land outside Cody, Wyoming.

The Ranch itself has 8 lodging units and is known for "monster trout" fishing. It has 2 fresh water lakes, a restaurant, an event center and meeting facilities. And -- it's a ranch, right -- so there are lots of horse barns, corrals and lots of horsies. Fun fact ... Cody is known as the "rodeo capital of the world." Imagine Sunday Service at the rodeo?!?

We're told Kanye did not pay full price but we don't know exactly how much he plunked down. The property itself is more than 9,000 acres! He now owns 4,500 of those acres, and the rest is leased from the federal government.

Kanye is there now ... earlier this week, he was tooling around his new property on an ATV.

We're told Kanye is currently there ... finishing up his new album, which has a heavy religious theme. As you know, his Sunday Service has become a thing, and now he's going into the studio to put finishing touches on the album that's expected to come out Sept. 27.

Our sources say in the last few days Pusha T joined Kanye in Wyoming. Remember, Pusha was also there when Kanye was working on the album "Ye." He spent a lot of time in Wyoming at the Aman resort putting pen to paper to finish that album.

https://www.tmz.com/2019/09/06/kanye-west-buys-14-million-wyoming-monster-lake-ranch/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A new property for his cult, sorry...church?


----------



## TC1

Did the check clear yet?, lol this may be another Miami condo situation....


----------



## bag-princess

must be his bachelor pad - because we all know kim ain't about to move out there!


----------



## pixiejenna

More like his boy toy pad, where he and his current guy can chill in peace no one will bother him like his wife and kids lol.

Driving to work today they advertised on the radio that KISS FM will be airing his service on the radio Sunday morning. If it’s on when I go to work I might listen out of curiosity.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what became of Kanye and Ricardo Tisci?


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> More like his boy toy pad, where he and his current guy can chill in peace no one will bother him like his wife and kids lol.
> 
> Driving to work today they advertised on the radio that KISS FM will be airing his service on the radio Sunday morning. If it’s on when I go to work I might listen out of curiosity.


Wow so he is going full force with the Religion scam.
He truly is a Kardashian now.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t catch it on the radio but I found out he actually came to Chicago for Sunday service and to preform. Knowing that his next album is coming out and dubbed Jesus is king, buying a big ranch in Wyoming, and the services he’s already done it dose come off very cultish. Like instead of touring in big venues he’ll go to churches to preform.


----------



## LittleStar88

pixiejenna said:


> I didn’t catch it on the radio but I found out he actually came to Chicago for Sunday service and to preform. Knowing that his next album is coming out and dubbed Jesus is king, buying a big ranch in Wyoming, and the services he’s already done it dose come off very cultish. Like instead of touring in big venues he’ll go to churches to preform.



I am not sure Kanye West can sell out big venues on his own. Can he?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

*sigh*

We all know good and well this is Kris' PR work at play- they can scarcely keep up with the costs of that white elephant that he's living in all by himself, and they never bought the Miami condo, only used it for publicity.

I wonder if Kris is too stupid to realize that anybody can go in and do an audit of their finances and discover he and Kimmy are $50 million in the hole, including $27 million in loans to Jay-Z? She does realize that FOIA and a PI can easily help you access this, right? And that no bank in their right mind would provide a mortgage for somebody with that type of asset/debt load?


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> *sigh*
> 
> We all know good and well this is Kris' PR work at play- they can scarcely keep up with the costs of that white elephant that he's living in all by himself, and they never bought the Miami condo, only used it for publicity.
> 
> I wonder if Kris is too stupid to realize that anybody can go in and do an audit of their finances and discover he and Kimmy are $50 million in the hole, *including $27 million in loans to Jay-Z?* She does realize that FOIA and a PI can easily help you access this, right? And that no bank in their right mind would provide a mortgage for somebody with that type of asset/debt load?




 WHAT!!!! 27 million to Jay!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what became of Kanye and Ricardo Tisci?




Apparently ended on good terms unlike he and Oliver from Balmain who had a huge fall out, I don’t even think he mentions the family like he use to


----------



## chowlover2

Glitterandstuds said:


> Apparently ended on good terms unlike he and Oliver from Balmain who had a huge fall out, I don’t even think he mentions the family like he use to


Many thanks!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> WHAT!!!! 27 million to Jay!



Yep, for all of the studio work and 'albums' he promised to release....that never materialized.


----------



## mrsinsyder

What an uncomfortable photo.


----------



## redney

mrsinsyder said:


> What an uncomfortable photo.


Very awkward!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

He has his hand in a literal 'blocking' type motion between them and she's stiff as a board. This is as bad as that PR relationship between that 'Property' brother and Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> He has his hand in a literal 'blocking' type motion between them and she's stiff as a board. This is as bad as that PR relationship between that 'Property' brother and Zooey Deschanel.




It looks like his hand was in the pocket of his hoody - not really blocking her to me.


----------



## Compass Rose

I would have to say..........staged.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagsNBaguettes said:


> *sigh*
> 
> We all know good and well this is Kris' PR work at play- they can scarcely keep up with the costs of that white elephant that he's living in all by himself, and they never bought the Miami condo, only used it for publicity.
> 
> I wonder if Kris is too stupid to realize that anybody can go in and do an audit of their finances and discover he and Kimmy are $50 million in the hole, including $27 million in loans to Jay-Z? She does realize that FOIA and a PI can easily help you access this, right? And that no bank in their right mind would provide a mortgage for somebody with that type of asset/debt load?


WHAT?!? All that money they both had separately and now jointly they are mismanaging their funds?!? Mr. Kris is allowing this?!? That’s cray.


----------



## redney

meluvs2shop said:


> WHAT?!? All that money they both had separately and now jointly they are mismanaging their funds?!? Mr. Kris is allowing this?!? That’s cray.


Who is Mr. Kris? No man in PMKs life - even a fake BF - would ever have a say in anything she does.


----------



## sdkitty

BagsNBaguettes said:


> He has his hand in a literal 'blocking' type motion between them and she's stiff as a board. This is as bad as that PR relationship between that 'Property' brother and Zooey Deschanel.


so what's that property brother thing?  I just saw it in some Internet report on Dancing With the Stars.  I find the property bros super annoying


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

sdkitty said:


> so what's that property brother thing?  I just saw it in some Internet report on Dancing With the Stars.  I find the property bros super annoying




(Not trying to derail thread- just explaining to this poster!)

Basically He's trying to drum up interest for his book (and career) and trying to breakthrough and become an A/B lister celeb, and he roped her into having a PR relationship. She, on the other hand, is trying to reconcile with her husband, and in a nutshell nobody believes this farce of a storyline they're putting out about themselves.


----------



## bag-mania

They are the weirdest couple and yet they’re still together after several years. Whatever arrangement they have, it seems to be working for them.


----------



## TC1

They seem to live fairly separate lives. When Kim was on Fallon they did a "show us our last text from your spouse" segment. Kim's last text from Kanye was about buying the property in Wyoming. She didn't even reply.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA the reason why they're still together is because they live separate lives. And occasionally meet up a few times a month. If they actually cohabited for 30+ days in a row they would have split long ago. I think that it works for them because it allows them to do whatever they want the majority of the time.


----------



## bag-princess

I have seen talk shows were couples do this - separate houses and never live together - and they are so happy as a married couple!


----------



## meluvs2shop

redney said:


> Who is Mr. Kris? No man in PMKs life - even a fake BF - would ever have a say in anything she does.


 Omg that was a Freudian slip. I didn’t mean Mr.


----------



## redney

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg that was a Freudian slip. I didn’t mean Mr.


LOL, I figured!


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> ITA the reason why they're still together is because they live separate lives. And occasionally meet up a few times a month. If they actually cohabited for 30+ days in a row they would have split long ago. I think that it works for them because it allows them to do whatever they want the majority of the time.


Agree -- plus he still tells her what to wear and how to dress and she needs that kind of devotion to her looks.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Has anyone seen James Corden interviewing Kanye on a airplane full of ppl. I assume with his congregation. lol  He said at night he doesn’t like to go out. He prefers to be home with his family. Have dinner, put the kids to bed and then his wife watches Dateline while he reads the Bible. He looked, happy. And sounded, normal. They sang Christian music that was amazing and he rapped Jesus Walks. He wants more kids and he was millions and millions of dollars in debt. Good clip if you haven’t seen it already.


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone seen James Corden interviewing Kanye on a airplane full of ppl. I assume with his congregation. lol  He said at night he doesn’t like to go out. He prefers to be home with his family. Have dinner, put the kids to bed and then his wife watches Dateline while he reads the Bible. He looked, happy. And sounded, normal. They sang Christian music that was amazing and he rapped Jesus Walks. He wants more kids and he was millions and millions of dollars in debt. Good clip if you haven’t seen it already.



He still is millions of dollars in debt- if you believe anything that comes out of his mouth recently, then I'm sorry. He owes $27 million to Jay-Z alone, to say nothing of the other debts including the white elephant/monstrosity house that he's confirmed to be living in by himself (and that they keep doing demolitions and rebuilding work on.) His own associates/friends have outed him on this. Kim and the kids live at her mothers' house and do pap shoots and other stunts to keep the image up.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagsNBaguettes said:


> He still is millions of dollars in debt- if you believe anything that comes out of his mouth recently, then I'm sorry. He owes $27 million to Jay-Z alone, to say nothing of the other debts including the white elephant/monstrosity house that he's confirmed to be living in by himself (and that they keep doing demolitions and rebuilding work on.) His own associates/friends have outed him on this. Kim and the kids live at her mothers' house and do pap shoots and other stunts to keep the image up.



haha I believe no celebrity. I actually had no idea he was in debt. I assumed he went off the deep end and perhaps may still be there. I was reading stories on Jay Z and Beyonce recently maybe true maybe not, but I realized celeb thinking/world is on a whole ‘nother level/stratosphere. Too much for my simplistic mind.


----------



## rockhollow

I went and watched the video of Kanye with James C.
Kanye West - was that really you? Certainly seems like a change man - a bit out there, but nice guy.
Sounds like he's found his calling.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yeah, Kanye looked happy and healthy in the James Corden video.


----------



## RueMonge

I saw it too and was impressed that the choir sounded so great.
 When Kanye started talking about God and money...nope.


----------



## Jayne1

RueMonge said:


> I saw it too and was impressed that the choir sounded so great.
> When Kanye started talking about God and money...nope.


Agree!  The choir was fabulous and he ruined it.  lol


----------



## jblended

I missed the whole 'Kanye is brilliant' phase because, while I listened when his songs were played on the radio, I felt other rappers were superior (imo, no offence to anyone who adores him). But I've recently become intrigued now that he's starting a church because I can't tell if this is a church or a _cult_. 
I'm honestly not trolling but I have wondered. Google has told me that he's in enormous debt and that he's a musical genius, and also that, in his mind, this is really a spiritual journey for him and, seemingly, not an attempt to start his own cult. 
Those of you who actually follow this pair, can someone please explain why Kanye is considered a musical genius? And what's your take on his church?


----------



## Charles

jblended said:


> I missed the whole 'Kanye is brilliant' phase because, while I listened when his songs were played on the radio, I felt other rappers were superior (imo, no offence to anyone who adores him).



I wouldn't say superior...just different.  His early production was probably part of the "superior" artists you're referring to and his first three albums, I think, pushed hip hop in a new direction and were quite good.  From those first three, he kept pushing into new and rarely seen areas of music.  I actually am not as much of a fan of this more introspective and "experimental" later albums since they moved away from the more traditional hip hop feel, but I can recognize their impact.
As far as why he's a musical genius...there are tons of easily Google'able articles breaking it down more than can, but for me, simply,  sometimes it's just an overall feel you get when someone puts out consistently good product.  Pretty much ever one of his albums Which count 9 at this point) is high quality, well written, produced, and arranged.  You can't say that about too many people.


----------



## jblended

Charles said:


> I wouldn't say superior...just different.  His early production was probably part of the "superior" artists you're referring to and his first three albums, I think, pushed hip hop in a new direction and were quite good.  From those first three, he kept pushing into new and rarely seen areas of music.  I actually am not as much of a fan of this more introspective and "experimental" later albums since they moved away from the more traditional hip hop feel, but I can recognize their impact.
> As far as why he's a musical genius...there are tons of easily Google'able articles breaking it down more than can, but for me, simply,  sometimes it's just an overall feel you get when someone puts out consistently good product.  Pretty much ever one of his albums Which count 9 at this point) is high quality, well written, produced, and arranged.  You can't say that about too many people.



Thanks for offering such a brilliant and balanced take on it. 
It sounds like I should listen to his early albums in whole to appreciate his talent then, because I only ever caught the random song and never really delved deeper.
I hadn't even realized that he had that many albums out (for some reason, I thought ~5) and have clearly missed out on something big (certainly the impression I got when I kept seeing him described as a genius).


----------



## Swanky

IMO it's very subjective, like all music/art.  I've played piano all my life and am an avid music lover of all genres, and I've never personally thought he was a genius.  I've liked a few songs, but that's about it.


----------



## jblended

Very good point, @Swanky. I can certainly appreciate that music is very subjective. 
It was very weird for me the way his Sunday service and church were being hyped. And all of it described as part of his genius; I could understand it if people say it's part of his evolution as an artist, but musical genius is not the label I would have pinned on him. Then again, I look at him and Kim as a joint marketing machine, so my view is skewed.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

The sole reason he has a church is not because of religious conviction nor benevolence to mankind- but rather he and Kris (who co-operates the church with him) use it as a tax shelter. Any money they receive gets 'donated' to the church...and goes straight back into their pockets. All they have to do is have 'church' once a week and it looks good on the books.


----------



## bag-princess

For Kanye to supposedly be in such debt they sure are spending big money!!


*Kim and Kanye Just Bought the House Next Door for the Hippiest, Dippiest Reason*


https://www.realtor.com/news/celebrity-real-estate/kim-and-kanye-just-bought-house-next-door-for-hippy-dippy-reason/?cid=psc_uu_fb_evo_editorial_cel&content_id=fb:3vh.6kg4pt55ulttikdlaukqeozvw6fjurgw.nb2hi4dthixs653xo4xhezlbnr2g64romnxw2l3omv3xgl3dmvwgkytsnf2hsllsmvqwyllfon2gc5dff5vws3jnmfxgilllmfxhszjnnj2xg5bnmjxxkz3ioqwwq33vonss23tfpb2c2zdpn5zc2ztpoiwwq2lqob4s2zdjobyhsllsmvqxg33o


----------



## LemonDrop

Has anyone called Kanye a genius besides Kanye?  A few of his songs made my workout playlist in like 2006.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> For Kanye to supposedly be in such debt they sure are spending big money!!
> 
> 
> *Kim and Kanye Just Bought the House Next Door for the Hippiest, Dippiest Reason*
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/news/celebrity-real-estate/kim-and-kanye-just-bought-house-next-door-for-hippy-dippy-reason/?cid=psc_uu_fb_evo_editorial_cel&content_id=fb:3vh.6kg4pt55ulttikdlaukqeozvw6fjurgw.nb2hi4dthixs653xo4xhezlbnr2g64romnxw2l3omv3xgl3dmvwgkytsnf2hsllsmvqwyllfon2gc5dff5vws3jnmfxgilllmfxhszjnnj2xg5bnmjxxkz3ioqwwq33vonss23tfpb2c2zdpn5zc2ztpoiwwq2lqob4s2zdjobyhsllsmvqxg33o



Are they finally living in that mansion, or Kim at least? Kanye spends most of his time anywhere but home.


----------



## Charles

Here's the deal...while all art/music is subjective, there are still objective criteria that is applied.  Take the Beatles.  Personally, I don't love their music.  I don't own any of their albums.  I don't listen to them on Spotify.  I like Sgt Pepper's and...The White Album??  BUT, they most def are musical geniuses.  They took their genres into new directions, explored different instrument combinations, timings, arrangements, and lyrical ideas.  There are objective measures of how the Beatles affected music.  Liking someone's music isn't the criteria for their genius, and I think a lot of people let their own bias affect that label.  No matter what you think of his music, if you ask anyone who's in the industry and who knows hip hop, production, lyrics and can recognize the impacts of those on the genre, they'll tell you he's genius.  Personally, I think he's a delusional twit, but he's musically amazing.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> For Kanye to supposedly be in such debt they sure are spending big money!!
> 
> 
> *Kim and Kanye Just Bought the House Next Door for the Hippiest, Dippiest Reason*
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/news/celebrity-real-estate/kim-and-kanye-just-bought-house-next-door-for-hippy-dippy-reason/?cid=psc_uu_fb_evo_editorial_cel&content_id=fb:3vh.6kg4pt55ulttikdlaukqeozvw6fjurgw.nb2hi4dthixs653xo4xhezlbnr2g64romnxw2l3omv3xgl3dmvwgkytsnf2hsllsmvqwyllfon2gc5dff5vws3jnmfxgilllmfxhszjnnj2xg5bnmjxxkz3ioqwwq33vonss23tfpb2c2zdpn5zc2ztpoiwwq2lqob4s2zdjobyhsllsmvqxg33o



Ah, yes, another piece of Kris' PR machine- anything negative comes out about them, throw out a "(daughter) just (bought/sold/helped/inspired/whatever) a (person/place/thing/property). Or put out a nude photo of one of them.

They're tragically boring and predictable.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## Addicted to bags

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 4585771


----------



## CeeJay

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 4585771


I was just going to post this .. seriously?!!?! .. man NEEDS help big-time!  Time to go back on those meds!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> I was just going to post this .. seriously?!!?! .. man NEEDS help big-time!  Time to go back on those meds!



i was just thinking the same thing -  he is off his meds again!!


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> i was just thinking the same thing -  he is off his meds again!!


.. and can you imagine Kim Kardashian as the First Lady?!?!!?  OMG!


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye calls himself a genius more than Wile E. Coyote. "Christian Genius Billionaire" just rolls off the tongue, doesn't it? And is he really a billionaire or is he deeply in debt? His financial status changes depending on the day.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> .. *and can you imagine Kim Kardashian as the First Lady?!?!!?* OMG!



 OMGoodness just the idea!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CeeJay said:


> .. and can you imagine Kim Kardashian as the First Lady?!?!!?  OMG!


 Pretty sure that’s why she is staying in hopes this comes true, she thirstin for that title


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> Kanye calls himself a genius more than Wile E. Coyote. "Christian Genius Billionaire" just rolls off the tongue, doesn't it? And is he really a billionaire or is he deeply in debt? His financial status changes depending on the day.


Sound like someo.....  





Uh umm nevermind


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

He'd make it to Bellevue's psych ward before he'd make it to the presidency. The amount of digging into their backgrounds (and coverups) alone would expose them for what they are, and we all know Kris would never allow that to happen. There's also the matter of tax records, and their money laundering via their 'church' would get them arrested before they even made a primary.


----------



## Florasun

Charles said:


> Here's the deal...while all art/music is subjective, there are still objective criteria that is applied.  Take the Beatles.  Personally, I don't love their music.  I don't own any of their albums.  I don't listen to them on Spotify.  I like Sgt Pepper's and...The White Album??  BUT, they most def are musical geniuses.  They took their genres into new directions, explored different instrument combinations, timings, arrangements, and lyrical ideas.  There are objective measures of how the Beatles affected music.  Liking someone's music isn't the criteria for their genius, and I think a lot of people let their own bias affect that label.  No matter what you think of his music, if you ask anyone who's in the industry and who knows hip hop, production, lyrics and can recognize the impacts of those on the genre, they'll tell you he's genius.  Personally, I think he's a delusional twit, but he's musically amazing.



Thanks for this ... I didn’t know that. I know very little about the hip-hop genre of music. I need a Ken Burns breakdown like he did for Country music; something I disdained growing up, but after the documentary, curious and more respectful. One thing tho, if he is well respected, why all the coolness from Jay -Z?


----------



## pixiejenna

President Christian genius billionaire Kanye West is just so klassy lmao. He’s spoke of this in the past and he’s delusional enough to think that he’s qualified for the job. And who wouldn’t want a pornstar First Lady? I’m going to sit back and eat popcorn in this one. PMK must be in panic mode on this one, she probably dismissed it in the past but it’s getting pretty hard to ignore now. Now will his church tour interrupt his campaign schedule?


----------



## rockhollow

just saying - Donald ***** got to be president......


----------



## pukasonqo

rockhollow said:


> just saying - Donald ***** got to be president......


...So did Ronald Reagan


----------



## Compass Rose

rockhollow said:


> just saying - Donald ***** got to be president......


I don't know what you are saying here.......can you elaborate?


----------



## rockhollow

Compass Rose said:


> I don't know what you are saying here.......can you elaborate?


known for the entertainment industry


----------



## Charles

Compass Rose said:


> I don't know what you are saying here.......can you elaborate?



Someone who wasn't known for political ideas, who has a huge ego, narcissistic, in the public eye for "antics"....somehow became president, so it's not that far fetched Kanye might.


----------



## Swanky

Y’all know we have a no politics rule here...


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky said:


> Y’all know we have a no politics rule here...



sorry


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I really didn't think this marriage would last. They fooled me.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I really didn't think this marriage would last. They fooled me.




Definitely not as long as it has lasted!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol.


----------



## egak

Kim is currently in an advert for Uber Eats here in Australia.



Link to article -
https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...d/news-story/28dc8a48eaf7d3cfec15694f0547fc7e


----------



## bag-princess

kim is woke! 


Kim Kardashian Says She's Had an 'Awakening' About Dressing Sexy, Calls Her Sex Symbol Status 'Complicated'

For years, every inch of Kim Kardashian West's looks, costumes and style have been analyzed and critiqued by the world, but if it seems the reality star has toned down her sexy image of late, there’s a reason.

In a new interview with _New York Magazine_, the 39-year-old mom opens up about how she has changed her attitude toward the image she portrays, and the influence her children have had on her style.

"I have kind of had this awakening myself. I realized I could not even scroll through Instagram in front of my kids without full nudity coming up on my feed pretty much all the time,” she explains. “And I definitely contributed to that. I mean, one of my most iconic covers was the _Pape_r magazine one, when I was all oiled up and ripping my dress off.”

“I also did think, like, ‘Okay, I’m here in the White House,’ and then the next day I was posting, like, a crazy bikini selfie,” she continues. “And I was thinking, ‘I hope they don’t see this. I have to go back there next week.’”

While Kardashian West is still considered a sex symbol by many, she indicates she has mixed feelings about the status.

"It can be complicated,” she says. “I definitely see the things that I brought on myself, the biggest being the robbery. Just being flashy and oversharing my every move on social media. But I enjoy my life. Someone said to me the other day, 'What is it like being you?' It’s awesome.”

Kardashian West's fashion shift confessions come just weeks after an episode of _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ showed her husband, Kanye West, disapproving of her sexy 2019 Met Gala outfit.

"You are my wife and it affects me when pictures are too sexy," the rapper said, after declaring that he doesn’t like her showing off her body.

"The night before, you’re going to come in here and say you’re not into the corset look?" Kim responded. "You’re giving me really bad anxiety ...  I don’t need any more negative energy."

In her _New York Magazine_ cover interview, Kardashian West also discusses how she doesn’t feel as much pressure to “keep up” these days, particularly when it comes to posting the best social media images.

"I think I’m evolving to where I don’t feel the need to want to keep up,” she says. “Not that I did it to feel like I had to keep up, but I guess I just don’t care as much anymore to want to take tons of photos in a thong bikini. I actually just want to lay out.”
“I don’t care to take the time out of my day on vacation like I used to, where I’d pull up to the house and I’d see, ‘This is a setup. This is an Instagram pic. Now this is a different setup. Oh, this place has so many different setups. This is going to be amazing,’” she adds. “Now I’m just like, 'Let’s actually live in real time and enjoy it. If we happen to get a photo, great.’”


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kim-kardashian-says-she-apos-210759872.html


----------



## bag-mania

Ha! It's called pushing 40 and realizing she's got to transition into something else fast if she wants people to keep watching her. I wonder how earning that law degree is going for her. And Kanye not liking her to show off her body? Since when? I thought that was the reason he married her.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

More chatter from a liar...any bets at to when the next 'breaking the internet' nude will pop up on her IG?


----------



## Encore Hermes

She does anything that pays or brings clicks that pay.  Naked must not give enough Of either anymore.


----------



## rockhollow

With Kanye finding the lord and changing his whole outlook, must make Kimmy wondering how she's going to deal with the new look and feel of Kanye.

I just saw Kanye's new video where they are all dressing in what looks like 'post apocalyptic' clothing.
That look is no more flattening then her sexy vixen look.

I agree, Kim needs to reinvent herself.


----------



## LemonDrop

rockhollow said:


> With Kanye finding the lord and changing his whole outlook, must make Kimmy wondering how she's going to deal with the new look and feel of Kanye.
> 
> I just saw Kanye's new video where they are all dressing in what looks like 'post apocalyptic' clothing.
> That look is no more flattening then her sexy vixen look.
> 
> I agree, Kim needs to reinvent herself.



Kim and Momma Kris look absolutely miserable in that video. Like they can’t even fake any enthusiasm.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian West sues doctor over 'Vampire Facial'

Back in 2013, Kim Kardashian ushered in a viral sensation when she posted a snapshot of her face covered in blood. In what would become known as the Vampire Facial, Kim used her own blood in a treatment that includes microdermabrasion and a mask made of platelet-rich plasma.

E! News reports that Kardashian is now taking legal action against the doctor who gave it to her, Charles Runels, and his practice, Cellular Medicine Association, for using photos of her to promote the procedure, which she says she'd "never" do again because it was so "rough and painful"

Court documents filed accuse Runels of "copyright infringement, infringement of registered mark, false association, violation of the right of publicity, and California common law trademark infringement."

"Defendant Charles Runels is a doctor in Alabama. In characteristically self-promoting fashion, he describes himself alternatively as the 'Orgasm Doctor' and the 'Calvin Klein of medicine,'" the court documents state. "To that end, while he appears to maintain a small practice in Alabama, most of his time is spent touting the various cosmetic procedures he has purported to trademark—including, as relevant here, the Vampire Facial."

Kardashian and her sister, Khloé, got the procedure done in 2013 and documented the experience in an episode of _Kourtney and Kim Take Miami_. Kim's claim states that the practice's website continues to use photos of her to promote the Vampire Facial. Kim's case maintains that she "never licensed their name in connection with the procedure."

"Upon further investigation, Ms. Kardashian was horrified to discover that her name and likeness were plastered all over Runels' website," the documents continue. "Just below a post disclaiming any association with the Vampire Facial provider from which patients had contracted HIV is a photo captioned, 'Bar [Refaeli] & Kim Receive the Vampire Facial® Procedure."

Runels posted a blog about the legal proceedings, writing, "He is now being sued by Ms. Kardashian West for a part of the profits made by the procedure, even though she was never asked to endorse it." He continued, telling E!, "The name Vampire Facial, that is my intellectual property. I feel like this is someone shaking down some little doctor for something that is public knowledge."
*
*
*https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kim-kardashian-suing-doctor-behind-230000594.html*


----------



## bagsforme

Does she have a case there?  Whenever you do a procedure and they take photos, it can be used on their website.  No matter how long ago, and if you didn't like how it turned out.  
If he is the dr that did it, then I don't see how she can win.


----------



## Swanky

I'm pretty sure you sign a waiver agreeing to allow them to use pics.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Plus she’s not a normal Joe Shmo and doesn’t need money to pay her mortgage. Didn’t she have a contract lawyer look over any and all documents when she endorsed this craziness. I remember the photos. They were all over the place


----------



## Encore Hermes

I doubt she payed for it, wasn’t it on the tv show? E entertainment would have If it was but she would have signed a waver probably.


----------



## TC1

Why would she sue for part of the profits from the procedures instead of just asking him to take the photos off his site? Does she need the money that badly? LOL


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Why would she sue for part of the profits from the procedures instead of just asking him to take the photos off his site? Does she need the money that badly? LOL



Makes you wonder! It not like when someone does it for the principle and ask $1


----------



## Stansy

Well, maybe she didn‘t hire a lawyer after all and uses this case to practice for law school. She is clearly on her way to become a brilliant advocate


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

TC1 said:


> Why would she sue for part of the profits from the procedures instead of just asking him to take the photos off his site? Does she need the money that badly? LOL





bag-princess said:


> Makes you wonder! It not like when someone does it for the principle and ask $1



It got revealed a few years ago that she and her husband are $52 million in the hole (w/$27 million of that owed to Jay-Z for various projects that didn't materialize) and then there's the fact that everybody in that family is supposedly 'multi millionaires/billionaires', and still for some reason peddle waist trainers/tummy tea/teeth whitener crap on IG.......

So yeah, they're probably gong broke.


----------



## TC1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It got revealed a few years ago that she and her husband are $52 million in the hole (w/$27 million of that owed to Jay-Z for various projects that didn't materialize) and then there's the fact that everybody in that family is supposedly 'multi millionaires/billionaires', and still for some reason peddle waist trainers/tummy tea/teeth whitener crap on IG.......
> 
> So yeah, they're probably gong broke.


He HAS to be making BANK with Adidas. They are releasing new Yeezy sneakers amost monthly these days. Not so sure about his new music plans.. or her shapewear line. But i do know it's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s crazy to me bc she’s the one that put the Kardashians on the map and made that family main stream. Plus Kris knew how to turn a $1.00 into $1,000,000,000 and the rest is history. I’d love to read a legit article on how Kim went broke, if that’s true. Could it be their “housing projects”? But Kris and the rest of the family still has bank, right?


----------



## chowlover2

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s crazy to me bc she’s the one that put the Kardashians on the map and made that family main stream. Plus Kris knew how to turn a $1.00 into $1,000,000,000 and the rest is history. I’d love to read a legit article on how Kim went broke, if that’s true. Could it be their “housing projects”? But Kris and the rest of the family still has bank, right?


No, it's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Sferics

bagsforme said:


> Does she have a case there?  Whenever you do a procedure and they take photos, it can be used on their website.


I am from Europe (Germany) and this would not be the case here - you can`t use such pics. I can't imagine this would be not the same in the US.
Anyway she has all the right to sue him if he is using her pics without her permission.


----------



## TC1

I would imagine they signed a waiver of some sort to have it filmed and aired on TV...so if it suited them, they were fine with it..but as soon as someone else wanted to profit they sue? Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

TC1 said:


> He HAS to be making BANK with Adidas. They are releasing new Yeezy sneakers amost monthly these days. Not so sure about his new music plans.. or her shapewear line. But i do know it's all smoke and mirrors.



Not when the money's going out faster than it can be made. Plus, with that sheer amount of debt hanging over their heads, they're having to hustle their butts off just to meet minimum obligations for the month, to say nothing of actual living expenses. When you live a  'IG lifestyle' and constantly stunt, it adds up.



Sferics said:


> I am from Europe (Germany) and this would not be the case here - you can`t use such pics. I can't imagine this would be not the same in the US.
> Anyway she has all the right to sue him if he is using her pics without her permission.





TC1 said:


> I would imagine they signed a waiver of some sort to have it filmed and aired on TV...so if it suited them, they were fine with it..but as soon as someone else wanted to profit they sue? Yeah, sounds about right.



Nope, she has no case. The pictures in question were used on her IG and her docs' social media pages, and they themselves were part of promo for the doctor (who gives them cut rate procedures in exchange for advertising on their IG's.) When you do that, the pics are in public domain, and you've also set a precedent for them being used (as an ad for whatever was offered).

Also, the discovery phase of the legal proceedings is going to dig up all of the times she's ripped off others by plagiarizing their ideas/products (their department store lines, the 'skims', and pretty much every 'original idea' they've ever come up with) and  the plaintiff in this case is going to have cooked egg on her face! She's hurting for money to go after somebody this inconsequential, and having the audacity to sue for the same thing she does on a regular basis, too.


----------



## bag-princess

*Diddy turns 50: See style moments from Beyonce, Kim Kardashian, Kylie Jenner and more*


lawd!!!  check out the pic of camel-toe-khloe!  


https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...mXqWVQnP1d-ml7PlX-XtJUmKZTdMCSnXduVcN4u3k8HL8


----------



## Sferics

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Not when the money's going out faster than it can be made. Plus, with that sheer amount of debt hanging over their heads, they're having to hustle their butts off just to meet minimum obligations for the month, to say nothing of actual living expenses. When you live a  'IG lifestyle' and constantly stunt, it adds up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, she has no case. The pictures in question were used on her IG and her docs' social media pages, and they themselves were part of promo for the doctor (who gives them cut rate procedures in exchange for advertising on their IG's.) When you do that, the pics are in public domain, and you've also set a precedent for them being used (as an ad for whatever was offered).
> 
> Also, the discovery phase of the legal proceedings is going to dig up all of the times she's ripped off others by plagiarizing their ideas/products (their department store lines, the 'skims', and pretty much every 'original idea' they've ever come up with) and  the plaintiff in this case is going to have cooked egg on her face! She's hurting for money to go after somebody this inconsequential, and having the audacity to sue for the same thing she does on a regular basis, too.


Oh, I didn't know.


----------



## LemonDrop

bag-princess said:


> *Diddy turns 50: See style moments from Beyonce, Kim Kardashian, Kylie Jenner and more*
> 
> 
> lawd!!!  check out the pic of camel-toe-khloe!
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...mXqWVQnP1d-ml7PlX-XtJUmKZTdMCSnXduVcN4u3k8HL8



Kylie and Khloe’s bodies look smooth like a Barbie doll.  They look so odd.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I saw a recent video of Kim and thought she looked so much like Teresa Guidice. Just pull that wig down a bit in front.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> *Diddy turns 50: See style moments from Beyonce, Kim Kardashian, Kylie Jenner and more*
> 
> 
> lawd!!!  check out the pic of camel-toe-khloe!
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...mXqWVQnP1d-ml7PlX-XtJUmKZTdMCSnXduVcN4u3k8HL8




She looks like a drag performer who forgot to do a 'full tuck' (anybody who's seen what it takes for a drag performer to 'fully womanize' will know what I'm talking about!) And my Gosh, the horrible Photoshopping! There's a pic of Kylie on the arm of some dude (she posted it to her IG) and her head not only looks like a floating apparition from all of the 'shopping, but her leg is one big blur!

ETA: here it is


----------



## LemonDrop

The area between her breasts is soooo smooth.  Why do they do this to themselves? Like how bad can reality be that she has to do this?


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She looks like a drag performer who forgot to do a 'full tuck' (anybody who's seen what it takes for a drag performer to 'fully womanize' will know what I'm talking about!) And my Gosh, the horrible Photoshopping! There's a pic of Kylie on the arm of some dude (she posted it to her IG) and her head not only looks like a floating apparition from all of the 'shopping, but her leg is one big blur!
> 
> ETA: here it is






she looks like one of those celebrity wax figures!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

LemonDrop said:


> The area between her breasts is soooo smooth.  Why do they do this to themselves? Like how bad can reality be that she has to do this?




Never underestimate the delusions and gas lighting of both self and others from someone this self-absorbed. They will go to any lengths possible to portray themselves as their realized selves, while ignoring the fact that we see their actualized selves.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> No, it's all smoke and mirrors.



Are you sure? 

Am a East and West Coast resident and they sure have Los Angeles fooled

[emoji813]️


----------



## bag-princess

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Am a East and West Coast resident and they sure have Los Angeles fooled
> 
> [emoji813]️




That’s exactly what they’re doing - fooling people!


----------



## chowlover2

A few years back someone hacked their bank records and it wasn't good. They had huge mortgages on the homes and cars were leased, not bought. And that didn't even include Kanye's debt a the time. Only one who has cash is Caitlyn. 

Who saw the latest brouhaha today? Kimmie did photos for some unknown CA magazine and she is in black face. She says it is her homage to Elizabeth Taylor, but let's be honest, Elizabeth was a pale as virgin snow. Then she says it is her homage to strong, black women. Anything to make some news.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> A few years back someone hacked their bank records and it wasn't good. They had huge mortgages on the homes and cars were leased, not bought. And that didn't even include Kanye's debt a the time. Only one who has cash is Caitlyn.
> 
> Who saw the latest brouhaha today? Kimmie did photos for some unknown CA magazine and she is in black face. She says it is her homage to Elizabeth Taylor, but let's be honest, Elizabeth was a pale as virgin snow. Then she says it is her homage to strong, black women. Anything to make some news.



Just saw the pics and read the push-back

Pretty insulting to the Kennedy’s and they are not lily-white by any means

My initial thought is, can KKW not have one original idea? 

Reminds me of comments made by a former employee of Madge during her early days


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wait....I’m confused.,,is this is supposed be an homage to Elizabeth Taylor?
Credit page six and nbc news.


----------



## V0N1B2

Elizabeth Taylor?
I thought she was channelling a young Diana Ross.


----------



## zen1965

Elizabeth Taylor? 
I immediately thought of the young Sophia Loren.


----------



## Sferics

Encore Hermes said:


> Wait....I’m confused.,,is this is supposed be an homage to Elizabeth Taylor?
> Credit page six and nbc news.


I love these pics - looks pretty cool!
60s look suits her well.


----------



## beekmanhill

Somehow I thought of Gina Lollobrigida, another Italian sexpot actress from the 50's and 60's.   I didn't see Liz Taylor at all.


----------



## Jayne1

zen1965 said:


> Elizabeth Taylor?
> I immediately thought of the young Sophia Loren.


Me too! Sophia for sure!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I thought Lena Horne, but everyone’s references make sense.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Her whole career has been nothing but plagiarism and fetishization of black women's bodies, culture and creative ideas. You can't expect anything more at this point.


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.wapt.com/article/celebs-back-mississippi-theater-screening-of-just-mercy/30729801



Celebs back Mississippi theater screening of 'Just Mercy'


OXFORD, Miss. —

Kim Kardashian West and Kanye West bought every ticket at a Mississippi movie theater to provide community members with a free showing of the movie “Just Mercy.” The couple are among celebrities and organizations that have sponsored screenings of the movie nationwide. Kim and Kanye West provided a free screening this week for nearly 300 people at a theater in Oxford, Mississippi. The legal drama is based on the true story of a black man falsely accused of killing a white woman


----------



## limom

She is really turning into a Social Justice Warrior. She reminds me of the porn actress who become a politician.
Interesting transformation.
Whatever is going on with her legal studies?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

limom said:


> She is really turning into a Social Justice Warrior. She reminds me of the porn actress who become a politician.
> Interesting transformation.
> Whatever is going on with her legal studies?



Absolutely nothing.

Despite swearing up and down that she's taken the first part of the 'baby bar' exam and passed with flying colors, a quick check of the CA bar records and other public records (thanks F.O.I.A!) indicates that she not only has not taken, or even registered to take the bar exam, she doesn't even have a record of apprenticeship with the firm she's supposedly studying under...or any other for that matter. A check of her aliases and madien name shows the same.

After all, notice how the talk of her becoming a lawyer has tapered off to nothing?


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Despite swearing up and down that she's taken the first part of the 'baby bar' exam and passed with flying colors, a quick check of the CA bar records and other public records (thanks F.O.I.A!) indicates that she not only has not taken, or even registered to take the bar exam, she doesn't even have a record of apprenticeship with the firm she's supposedly studying under...or any other for that matter. A check of her aliases and madien name shows the same.
> 
> After all, notice how the talk of her becoming a lawyer has tapered off to nothing?





oh boy! And all the posts about “give her a chance - she’s changed - at least she’s trying”


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> oh boy! And all the posts about “give her a chance - she’s changed - at least she’s trying”


well, everybody deserves a chance...except serial killers, paedophiles, rapists, dictators, etc, etc


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Kardashian Shows Off Daughter North's (All Pink!) Butterfly-Themed Bedroom for the First Time*


these people!!  they go from one extreme to the next with the decor in this home!  i was thinking shades of pink here and there but nooooooooo!

https://people.com/parents/kim-kardashian-daughter-north-bedroom-pink-butterfly/


----------



## limom

This looks like a 1960’s motel room, imho.
Such weird esthetic.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian Shows Off Daughter North's (All Pink!) Butterfly-Themed Bedroom for the First Time*
> 
> 
> these people!!  they go from one extreme to the next with the decor in this home!  i was thinking shades of pink here and there but nooooooooo!
> 
> https://people.com/parents/kim-kardashian-daughter-north-bedroom-pink-butterfly/



Oh geez. That little girl is going to get sick of pink very quickly. And what the hell is this weird thing they are all sitting on? Does Kanye think he's a furniture designer now?


----------



## limom

Are they sitting on a giant octopus?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Are they sitting on a giant octopus?



I have no idea. It doesn't have a face but it has lots of appendages. Apparently that is their white room so you can only wear white if you go in there.


----------



## Addicted to bags

It looks kinda like the human bowel system


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> This looks like a 1960’s motel room, imho.
> Such weird esthetic.



yes that’s exactly what it looks like! The rest of the house that we’ve been honored to see is completely void of all color but then you walk into her room it’s enough to give a body a seizure!  She needs to put her foot down and stop letting Kanye decorate. Period!


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian Shows Off Daughter North's (All Pink!) Butterfly-Themed Bedroom for the First Time*
> 
> 
> these people!!  they go from one extreme to the next with the decor in this home!  i was thinking shades of pink here and there but nooooooooo!
> 
> https://people.com/parents/kim-kardashian-daughter-north-bedroom-pink-butterfly/



yikes. all that money and ... this?


----------



## chowlover2

Who remembers when North was born and the only clothing they put her in was neutral? I’m glad North grew up and got what she wants.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know why but that room looks creepy for a child.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know why but that room looks creepy for a child.



That's because it is so sterile. There is not one item out of place. There are no toys or any of North's personal possessions. It is exactly as the designer staged it, at Kanye's request no doubt. No little child has lived in that room yet.


----------



## TC1

I just don't buy it. Kim has SO much make up and spray tan all over herself that there's no way they live in that. Do they have 2 full time employees follow the entire family around removing dirt/stains?


----------



## lanasyogamama

An Instagram I follow, @decorhardcore said the design was an exact copy from some designer


----------



## limom

Between the two of them, not one original thought.
Did they give credit to the original decorator?


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian Shows Off Daughter North's (All Pink!) Butterfly-Themed Bedroom for the First Time*
> 
> 
> these people!!  they go from one extreme to the next with the decor in this home!  i was thinking shades of pink here and there but nooooooooo!
> 
> https://people.com/parents/kim-kardashian-daughter-north-bedroom-pink-butterfly/



I bet Kim asked North what she wanted for her bedroom and North chose that look. It looks like something a child would pick out not knowing any better and instead of saying no, Kim let her have it. But I imagine when North gets sick of it they’ll just change it to whatever she wants at that time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> Between the two of them, not one original thought.
> Did they give credit to the original decorator?


I couldn’t tell if they did or not, it was unclear.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> An Instagram I follow, @decorhardcore said the design was an exact copy from some designer
> 
> View attachment 4657848





it's in the article - it was designed for her by designed by Vincent Van Duysen


----------



## limom

She is pushing to become a billion company and passing the baby bar this summer...
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/style/kim-kardashian-has-learned-restraint.html


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> She is pushing to become a billion company and passing the baby bar this summer...
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/style/kim-kardashian-has-learned-restraint.html





i could honestly see here reaching that goal because lawd she lived in her spanx  so she knows shapewear very well!  
she has seen and used enough of it to know what works - so after that little incident she spoke of i don't know how she would forget the pee hole!!   you would think that would have been something she insisted on! 
if she doesn't try to cheap it out and it is a good product she should do well with it.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i could honestly see here reaching that goal because lawd she lived in her spanx  so she knows shapewear very well!
> she has seen and used enough of it to know what works - so after that little incident she spoke of i don't know how she would forget the pee hole!!   you would think that would have been something she insisted on!
> if she doesn't try to cheap it out and it is a good product she should do well with it.


The fact that the fabric is supposed to be more comfortable is a big plus, imho
Also, she expects people to wear her spanx  all the time, even when relaxing at home. So in her mind, women and most likely men as well, would be wearing her stuff as loungewear as well. 
I can’t wait to see Ye and Robert wearing skims as well


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> The fact that the fabric is supposed to be more comfortable is a big plus, imho
> Also, she expects people to wear her spanx  all the time, even when relaxing at home. So in her mind, women and most likely men as well, would be wearing her stuff as loungewear as well.
> *I can’t wait to see Ye and Robert wearing skims as well*




Just imagining it


----------



## redney

Anyone see how Kimberly thinks her youngest son Psalm is her father reincarnated? Yes, because they are both left handed and because random people have told her. 
https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...im-kardashian-thinks-psalm-reincarnation-dad/

*Kim Kardashian Thinks Psalm Is the Reincarnation of Her Dad*
"He's left-handed, like my dad."
by MEHERA BONNER
 FEB 7, 2020






INSTAGRAM

Kim Kardashian believes her son Psalm is her father Robert Kardashian Sr. reincarnated.
Kim says they share a _ton_ of similar attributes.
Do you believe in reincarnation? Because Kim Kardashian does, and she thinks her adorable baby son Psalm is the reincarnation of her late father Robert Kardashian. Kim was originally told this by a medium in Bali before anyone even _knew_ that she and Kanye were expecting. As she explained to _E! News_, "On our show, we showed that we were in Bali, and a woman—a blind medium—came up to me and said that I was gonna have another son and that it was gonna be my father reincarnated. She had no idea. No one knew. No one on my crew knew that I had a surrogate that was pregnant with a boy."

Kim then explained that while Psalm was at a baby shower with his baby nurse, a random woman came up and mentioned he was a reincarnated family member: "She brings him to a baby shower, and a woman comes up to her and said, 'Is this your son?' And she said, 'No, no, no, I'm just watching him.' And she said, 'Well, I just have to tell you, please tell their mom this is a family member of hers reincarnated.'"

"Multiple people that had no idea that was my nanny or anything have come up to my baby to say that he's a family member reincarnated," Kim continued. "So my whole family, all the time, thinks it's my dad and is just so emotional and close to him. He's left-handed, like my dad. So, all these things happen. I don't even know if I believe in reincarnation, but I do now. But I want to believe it!"

Very much here for all of this.


----------



## pixiejenna

She also believes that she'll pass the baby bar too. . .


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> She also believes that she'll pass the baby bar too. . .


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

*sigh* Between openly stating after that child was born that she has no emotional connection to him (this being confirmed by the fact she was papped having a nearly nude photoshoot on a beach while the child was being born) and her lies about even studying, let alone taking the first part of the baby bar....she just needs to cut the gaslighting bull and grow up.


----------



## LemonDrop

Obviously Kim leads a much different life than me. One I will never understand. But who shares something that personal? That their child is their reincarnated father.


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> Obviously Kim leads a much different life than me. One I will never understand. But who shares something that personal? That their child is their reincarnated father.


Well, right after that she hit 160 MILLION Instagram followers. So I'll say she did it for the usual. Attention.


----------



## hermes_lemming

limom said:


> The fact that the fabric is supposed to be more comfortable is a big plus, imho
> Also, she expects people to wear her spanx  all the time, even when relaxing at home. So in her mind, women and most likely men as well, would be wearing her stuff as loungewear as well.
> I can’t wait to see Ye and Robert wearing skims as well


Pass - I like for my digestive tract to be unencumbered


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I think Psalm looks like Spike Lee....who happens to be left-handed.


----------



## redney

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think Psalm looks like Spike Lee....who happens to be left-handed.


The plot thickens!


----------



## Jayne1

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think Psalm looks like Spike Lee....who happens to be left-handed.


You're right!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think Psalm looks like Spike Lee....who happens to be left-handed.





redney said:


> The plot thickens!





Jayne1 said:


> You're right!


----------



## randomlily

That kid looks more like Ghandi to me. Maybe he was SENT by a relative to SAVE the family.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I tried the Skims tape recently and I have to give Kimmie her things. She might’ve done something...its a good product.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I tried the Skims tape recently and I have to give Kimmie her things. She might’ve done something...its a good product.



if they would do what they know and love then I have always said they could really do something - instead of just getting a check from someone for any product they sign up for. Kylie knows her makeup. If Kourtney had any sense she would have done the interior design thing - she’s good at that.


----------



## limom

Cliff notes?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So apparently the convo between Taylor and Kanye was leaked and it confirms Taylor never lied and Kim and Kanye edited the conversation. I haven't found the link but the KimKardasdianiscancelled is trending on Twitter.


----------



## limom

Is it really a good time to get back to this idiotic and stale fight?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Is it really a good time to get back to this idiotic and stale fight?




I wasn’t interested the first time. Even less now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It’s always nice when the truth comes out, but I think most people already realized what was up with Kim and Kanye by now.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It’s always nice when the truth comes out, but I think most people already realized what was up with Kim and Kanye by now.




Exactly! Not surprised at all!


----------



## TC1

Surely people don't think this is the ONLY this she's lied about??  (Or Kanye for that matter)


----------



## Jayne1

On  a superficial note -- Kim seems satisfied with her most recent face. It's been the same, only inflated a bit more, for a few years now.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> On  a superficial note -- Kim seems satisfied with her most recent face. It's been the same, only inflated a bit more, for a few years now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Someone pointed out that Keeping up with the Kardashians premieres on Thursday (didn't know it was still on). They probably released the full tape themselves.


----------



## redney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Someone pointed out that Keeping up with the Kardashians premieres on Thursday (didn't know it was still on). They probably released the full tape themselves.


Good call! Definitely a PMK move!


----------



## LemonDrop

For relaxation during this crazy isolation time. I soak in the tub with a candle and have started watching season 1 of KOWTK  oh such a simpler time.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LemonDrop said:


> For relaxation during this crazy isolation time. I soak in the tub with a candle and have started watching season 1 of KOWTK  oh such a simpler time.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## limom

That’s mean


----------



## zinacef

LemonDrop said:


> For relaxation during this crazy isolation time. I soak in the tub with a candle and have started watching season 1 of KOWTK  oh such a simpler time.


“Fashion and faces of the Past”. That’s the title of  season 1,2 ,3 maybe , not sure when the current face came.


----------



## meluvs2shop

North West is giving me life right now during this quarantine. Kim posted another video recently that I saw on IG and she’s in the bedroom and North again with her one liners had me LOL.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ok so I’m hoping this link works. I’m not on Twitter but I saw the video on enews I think. It was some sort of PSA on staying home. So funny that North!


----------



## limom

Where is Kanye?
Her new face looks so strange. How did Kim manage to transform into a lightbulb?
North is a firecracker already!
Good luck Kimye.


----------



## LittleStar88

limom said:


> Where is Kanye?
> Her new face looks so strange. How did Kim manage to transform into a lightbulb?
> North is a firecracker already!
> Good luck Kimye.



OMG LOL her face is_ illuminating_.


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> Where is Kanye?
> Her new face looks so strange. How did Kim manage to transform into a lightbulb?
> North is a firecracker already!
> Good luck Kimye.





LittleStar88 said:


> OMG LOL her face is_ illuminating_.


Agree with both of you. First thing I thought was what did she do to her face this time?


----------



## Megs

uhpharm01 said:


>




I do think this is funny! But I am also rolling my eyes a bit, we all know she has a staff still helping her out so it's not like she actually can't get any space if she really wants!


----------



## limom

Megs said:


> I do think this is funny! But I am also rolling my eyes a bit, we all know she has a staff still helping her out so it's not like she actually can't get any space if she really wants!


They also have several houses on the compound.
However, who can blame her? 
Can you imagine living with Kanye while on quarantine???????


----------



## chowlover2

All I can notice is huge lips when I see her face. Of course the extra illumination helps!


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that Kanye said he's the Kobe Bryant of the rap world, and vice versa. Sheesh. Kim probably has him locked in a room or something so he has to say ridiculous things for attention.
Oh, and that he's voting for ***** because it'll help his real estate portfolio. LOL


----------



## chowlover2

He must be off his meds again!


----------



## pixiejenna

Kim and Kanye never lived together before why would they start now? She is so phony trying to pretend that she spends too much time with her kids. Kind of sad that the only thing she thinks is fun for her during quarantine is putting on make up which is about as exciting as watching paint dry.


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Kim and Kanye never lived together before why would they start now? She is so phony trying to pretend that she spends too much time with her kids. Kind of sad that the only thing she thinks is fun for her during quarantine is putting on make up which is about as exciting as watching paint dry.


I thought he was living on a ranch in Wyoming??? Comuning with God?


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I thought he was living on a ranch in Wyoming??? Comuning with God?


Since church services (or in his case and PMK’s case the big scam) have been cancelled, he quit his masquerade/money grab.
He was supposed to go on with Joel Osteen for remote Easter service but it did not work out...
I think he was photographed in LA but since they have many houses on the compound, it is a moot point.
I guess Paris (and Ricardo) is no longer in the cards for him, atm


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Her new face looks so strange. How did Kim manage to transform into a lightbulb?


I think it's partly the makeup.

Kim has said she can't do her own makeup as well as her "glam squad" and it appears they aren't doing house calls anymore.

She also said she had Kylie come over to do her makeup and I've always been under the impression that Kylie can only do her own face and then photoshop it into the look she wants.  She's not a makeup artist and probably can't do Kim's face any better than Kim can do her own face.


----------



## Encore Hermes

My guess is that she has someone or a couple people that she is paying and who is coming to her home applying her makeup and putting on her hair (wigs) .....and it’s not Kylie.


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




Is that Kim and Kourtney hitting each other?!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Staged for the show. If there were real ‘abuse’ happening the filming crew would break it up.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Staged for the show. If there were real ‘abuse’ happening the filming crew would break it up.




it's reality tv - they LIVE for this kind of drama and would keep the camera's rolling as not to miss the drama!  didn't look staged when kourt popped kim a couple of good ones!   i mean we know they aren't that good at acting!


----------



## bag-princess

Bored and surfing the net and this pic popped up of Kim and Kourt - 03/01 - and what they wore to Kanye’s Sunday Service in Paris.  Lawdamercy  Kim’s get up as my gramma used to say isn’t all that bad but Kourt!


----------



## PewPew

Encore Hermes said:


> Staged for the show. If there were real ‘abuse’ happening the filming crew would break it up.



Totally. They pay too much for hair/makeup & “dentistry” to resort this easily to fisticuffs


----------



## Compass Rose

Next time I want to showcase my navel, I will wear a rubber suit.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4714441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored and surfing the net and this pic popped up of Kim and Kourt - 03/01 - and what they wore to Kanye’s Sunday Service in Paris.  Lawdamercy  Kim’s get up as my gramma used to say isn’t all that bad but Kourt!


Sunday service? This is what they call walking the streets nowadays?


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Sunday service? This is what they call walking the streets nowadays?


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Is that Kim and Kourtney hitting each other?!


yes


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> yes



Well that's entertaining!        Nice ass!


----------



## PewPew

Kanye made the Forbes billionaire list at $1.3 billion. 
And in true Kanye fashion, his response is that Forbes undervalued him & he’s worth $3.3 billion.

Does this mean Kanye & the Kardashians have paid/will pay off their previously reported massive debts? Or after a certain level of wealth do you just not pay people, knowing your lawyers can keep things tied up for years if you’re ever sued?

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/25/celebrities/kanye-west-billionaire-intl-scli/index.html


----------



## Addicted to bags

Eyeroll


----------



## Aminamina

So...so what about Kylie, the self-made billionaire?  ouch. Kinda busted...


----------



## limom

And I am the queen of Long Island.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Interesting they are billionaires. I thought it was reported they (or he) lost massive amounts of money.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope Yeaz isn’t helping the kids with math any time soon lol. I don’t believe that he’s a billionaire unless he’s taking about his debt for his hobo chic spanx line.


----------



## PewPew

meluvs2shop said:


> Interesting they are billionaires. I thought it was reported they (or he) lost massive amounts of money.



In 2016 he said in an interview that he’s has been $53 million in debt. The timeline & details were not clear, but he has had failed music platform and fashion ventures. The bulk of his current estimated wealth is believed to come from lucrative global licensing deals & holdings for his Yeezy brand under Adidas.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meluvs2shop said:


> Interesting they are billionaires. I thought it was reported they (or he) lost massive amounts of money.





PewPew said:


> In 2016 he said in an interview that he’s has been $53 million in debt. The timeline & details were not clear, but he has had failed music platform and fashion ventures. The bulk of his current estimated wealth is believed to come from lucrative global licensing deals & holdings for his Yeezy brand under Adidas.




That's because he isn't.

Pimp Momma Kris likes to use Forbes as an additional PR device, due to the fact that Forbes will report anything you tell them just to sell copy. I could email them right now with a flashy PR statement about how I just became the wealthiest woman on the planet (with a ague synopsis of how it happened) and they would print it the next morning.

Not a darn one of them-Jenner Kardashian, or Kanye- is anywhere near multi millionaire ($100 million plus) status, let alone a billionaire. It's all fantasies they put out there to draw attention to themselves. After all, you don't see Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos, Warren Buffett, Oprah Winfrey or other actual billionaires running tot he presses to report what they have- it would set them up for burglaries, ID fraud, and possibly getting murdered.


----------



## PewPew

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That's because he isn't.
> 
> Pimp Momma Kris likes to use Forbes as an additional PR device, due to the fact that Forbes will report anything you tell them just to sell copy. I could email them right now with a flashy PR statement about how I just became the wealthiest woman on the planet (with a ague synopsis of how it happened) and they would print it the next morning.
> 
> Not a darn one of them-Jenner Kardashian, or Kanye- is anywhere near multi millionaire ($100 million plus) status, let alone a billionaire. It's all fantasies they put out there to draw attention to themselves. After all, you don't see Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos, Warren Buffett, Oprah Winfrey or other actual billionaires running tot he presses to report what they have- it would set them up for burglaries, ID fraud, and possibly getting murdered.



I think you’re right that so many of these entertainer “net worths” are grossly overestimated. It’s a status symbol + creative accounting. By comparison, Dolly Parton’s net worth is “only half” Kanye’s at $500million & she’s a smart businesswoman who’s owns ALL the publishing rights / copywrite for her songs & what she’s written for others since the 1960s (this is why she didn’t let Elvis sing her songs bc his mgr wanted her publishing rights), plus so many businesses & successful tours.


----------



## limom

During the cloud break in, their financials were leaked. They are mortgaged to their eyeballs.
They might have assets in the billion range (as a family) but they have tons of liabilities.
They are no billion dollars rappers out there. Even Jay combined with Beyoncé does not have that type of wealth....


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> During the cloud break in, their financials were leaked. They are mortgaged to their eyeballs.
> They might have assets in the billion range (as a family) but they have tons of liabilities.
> They are no billion dollars rappers out there. Even Jay combined with Beyoncé does not have that type of wealth....


Yes, and all of those fancy new cars you see are leased, not owned. They have what I call smoke & mirrors money. That's why they are always working. They can't afford to slow down.


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## zinacef

pixiejenna said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723453


Wow!  Minimalist mask!  Sure will line up for 3 days for this —— buy 1 get ,  COViD free promo. For $376.48. Comes in white, grey and  kim’s Taupe or leathers for sure. LOL.


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723453


WTF?
And did you see the fine print? You have to in-store purchase it


----------



## Vintage Leather

limom said:


> During the cloud break in, their financials were leaked. They are mortgaged to their eyeballs.
> They might have assets in the billion range (as a family) but they have tons of liabilities.
> They are no billion dollars rappers out there. Even Jay combined with Beyoncé does not have that type of wealth....


I thought that the combination of their shares in Uber, Roc Nation and Rocawear was enough to put them over the seven-figure line.  

Of course, I have no idea what kind of returns their venture capital firm has been getting - and :shrug: it's really between them, god and the IRS.


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> WTF?
> And did you see the fine print? You have in-store purchase it



lol I did best fake ad ever


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> lol I did best fake ad ever


Oh you did! Had me fooled cause it sounds like something they would do


----------



## zinacef

pixiejenna said:


> lol I did best fake ad ever


 BUT. But!  I’m getting ready to line up for this!!!


----------



## limom

Vintage Leather said:


> I thought that the combination of their shares in Uber, Roc Nation and Rocawear was enough to put them over the seven-figure line.
> 
> Of course, I have no idea what kind of returns their venture capital firm has been getting - and :shrug: it's really between them, god and the IRS.


You are talking about Jay?
Of course, no one knows for sure. 
A billion is a heck lots of money.


----------



## tulipfield

Any thoughts on the show going on hiatus?  I feel like it’s a mistake given right now’s when so many people are at home with nothing to do.  At least, I was tracking the weeks by when KUWTK came on on Thursdays. >.>


----------



## Encore Hermes

tulipfield said:


> Any thoughts on the show going on hiatus?  I feel like it’s a mistake given right now’s when so many people are at home with nothing to do.  At least, I was tracking the weeks by when KUWTK came on on Thursdays. >.>


I can’t think of anything worse that sheltering in place watching that scripted reality tv 
But that is probably just me 
Great  Norwegian series on Netflix ......home for Christmas...subtitled. It’s really really cute and each episode is I think 25? Minutes. Watch the trailer on utube.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> I can’t think of anything worse that sheltering in place watching that scripted reality tv
> But that is probably just me
> Great  Norwegian series on Netflix ......home for Christmas...subtitled. It’s really really cute and each episode is I think 25? Minutes. Watch the trailer on utube.




i must admit - some sunday's when there is nothing on the many many other cable channels i want to watch that i have found myself watching a marathon of the show.    just to have something on tv because you don't have to understand and follow the plot or care what is going on!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> I can’t think of anything worse that sheltering in place watching that scripted reality tv
> But that is probably just me
> Great  Norwegian series on Netflix ......home for Christmas...subtitled. It’s really really cute and each episode is I think 25? Minutes. Watch the trailer on utube.


You mean you wouldn't want to watch how Kim and Kourt kame to some Jerry Springer blows? And see how sleepy Corey threatens to whoop Scott and Kourt's kids. Doll. Those are emmy gold stories right there. Tiger King don't have anything on KUWTK


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Which child is this?? She is adorable and looks so much like Kim!


----------



## tweegy

Isn't that Rob's Daughter?


----------



## BevS813

No..it's Chicago...their kiddo


----------



## tweegy

Ahh, I forgot about Chicagolito


----------



## bag-princess

BevS813 said:


> No..it's Chicago...their kiddo




thank you!!  i don't know why i could not remember that poor child's name!  she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## BevS813

They have cute kids


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> You mean you wouldn't want to watch how Kim and Kourt kame to some Jerry Springer blows? And see how sleepy Corey threatens to whoop Scott and Kourt's kids. Doll. Those are emmy gold stories right there. Tiger King don't have anything on KUWTK





CobaltBlu said:


> LOL


Nope.....id rather Klean my house.....And you mean korey? I think he changed his name.....remember?....it’s like.... section K in the non disclosure kontract.....
And hey Dolls! Good to see you!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Nope.....id rather Klean my house.....And you mean korey? I think he changed his name.....remember?....it’s like.... section K in the non disclosure kontract.....
> And hey Dolls! Good to see you!


DOLLLL!!!!!!!! Awesome to see you BISH!! Whats the happening around here?? I see Kimmy's no longer the number one show in tpf hemisphere we gotta do something about that doll! We gotta re-glitter up the glitter ponies and dust off some bish baskets!!! But, use gloves and sanitizer #tpfclean


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> DOLLLL!!!!!!!! Awesome to see you BISH!! Whats the happening around here?? I see Kimmy's no longer the number one show in tpf hemisphere we gotta do something about that doll! We gotta re-glitter up the glitter ponies and dust off some bish baskets!!! But, use gloves and sanitizer #tpfclean



@Encore Hermes great to see you doll!

Now that I have your attention, don't you all think that whats missing from this pandemic is a hastily-fabricated fragrance?  I think each of the Kardashians, including Korey, should create one, and they could appear in a box set (6 sisters! + Korey!!)


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> @Encore Hermes great to see you doll!
> 
> Now that I have your attention, don't you all think that whats missing from this pandemic is a hastily-fabricated fragrance?  I think each of the Kardashians, including Korey, should create one, and they could appear in a box set (6 sisters! + Korey!!)


OMG!!! You took the words out of my mouth LOL 

Doll, they can do 'Kuarantine TM' 

Lets get on this doll!! We gotta book a stadium STAT


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim and Kanye Are Reportedly Staying on “Opposite Ends of the House” to Keep Things “Civil”*


We’re approaching week 5,567 of quarantine, and the situation hasn’t been easy on anyone—including Kim Kardashian and Kanye West. The couple reportedly isn’t getting along super well as they’re stuck inside together, and a source tells _The Sun_ that they’re actually staying on opposite ends of the house.

According to sources, “Kim and Kanye are arguing and at each other’s throats during this pandemic. Kim is getting stir-crazy, as she’s used to being on the go. It’s also a lot of time alone with the kids for her.”

Apparently, Kim is also “frustrated with Kanye and thinks he’s not pulling his weight in family responsibilities,” and “they’ve been staying at opposite ends of the house to keep things civil.”
*
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kim-kanye-reportedly-staying-opposite-113000220.html


*


----------



## pixiejenna

Kanye not pulling his weight with the kids LMAO! B please don’t even pretend like your army of nannies aren’t doing 95% of the work.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Kanye not pulling his weight with the kids LMAO! B please don’t even pretend like your army of nannies aren’t doing 95% of the work.




EXACTLY!!!


----------



## tweegy

Good thing Kim is a lawyer, she could save on the lawyer fees with this divorce. If you think about it, it's pretty smart given the amount of divorces she's racking up.


bag-princess said:


> *Kim and Kanye Are Reportedly Staying on “Opposite Ends of the House” to Keep Things “Civil”*
> 
> 
> We’re approaching week 5,567 of quarantine, and the situation hasn’t been easy on anyone—including Kim Kardashian and Kanye West. The couple reportedly isn’t getting along super well as they’re stuck inside together, and a source tells _The Sun_ that they’re actually staying on opposite ends of the house.
> 
> According to sources, “Kim and Kanye are arguing and at each other’s throats during this pandemic. Kim is getting stir-crazy, as she’s used to being on the go. It’s also a lot of time alone with the kids for her.”
> 
> Apparently, Kim is also “frustrated with Kanye and thinks he’s not pulling his weight in family responsibilities,” and “they’ve been staying at opposite ends of the house to keep things civil.”
> *
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kim-kanye-reportedly-staying-opposite-113000220.html
> 
> *


----------



## Encore Hermes

In the season finale of “Kardashian Kuarantine” (Registered trademark pending doll)
Watch the krazy kardashian sisters kome to blows as they Kuarantine
kim....”.kourtney.....like you like took my  salad....It said kim on the lid....I told you last time you took my salad......like.... learn how to spell.
Kourtney.......”Kim....like...tragic......remember, I’m 2 kollege kourtney.......it was like a mistake.....”
Kim on the Lid (tm)
Eh.....Kanye lives In his own house in Hollywood hills, not with her.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Good thing Kim is a lawyer, she could save on the lawyer fees with this divorce. If you think about it, it's pretty smart given the amount of divorces she's racking up.


" dead "


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> DOLLLL!!!!!!!! Awesome to see you BISH!! Whats the happening around here?? I see Kimmy's no longer the number one show in tpf hemisphere we gotta do something about that doll! We gotta re-glitter up the glitter ponies and dust off some bish baskets!!! But, use gloves and sanitizer #tpfclean


Doll, you have to come to the Meghan Markle/ Prince Harry thread. It's everything Kimmie used to be, but more! See you over there!


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder if her lawyer has a punch card 3 divorces and the 4th one is free?


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> I wonder if her lawyer has a punch card 3 divorces and the 4th one is free?


Someone dust off a bish basket for this comment!!!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, you have to come to the Meghan Markle/ Prince Harry thread. It's everything Kimmie used to be, but more! See you over there!


Damn doll, for ril rillz?? I can't see Meghan doing a Charmin's promotion... but a girl has to make up for losing all that Royal income some how so I shouldn't judge... 

Alright! I'll check it out!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> In the season finale of “Kardashian Kuarantine” (Registered trademark pending doll)
> Watch the krazy kardashian sisters kome to blows as they Kuarantine
> kim....”.kourtney.....like you like took my  salad....It said kim on the lid....I told you last time you took my salad......like.... learn how to spell.
> Kourtney.......”Kim....like...tragic......remember, I’m 2 kollege kourtney.......it was like a mistake.....”
> Kim on the Lid (tm)
> Eh.....Kanye lives In his own house in Hollywood hills, not with her.


Which is sad doll cause the plot twist was the salad was labeled 'kale' ...You'd think 2 kollege Kourtney would be able to read!


----------



## meluvs2shop

@tweegy and other OGs are posting regularly. Thx kuarantine!  Let me go get my popcorn, kocktail and get kozy.


----------



## tweegy

meluvs2shop said:


> @tweegy and other OGs are posting regularly. Thx kuarantine!  Let me go get my popcorn, kocktail and get kozy.


Doll! As you can see I came Prepped!! My avi is following CDC guidelines!!! *6ft air kisses*


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Doll! As you can see I came Prepped!! My avi is following CDC guidelines!!! *6ft air kisses*


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West’s Former Bodyguard Spilled Tea About the “Ridiculous Rules” He *Allegedly* Had to Follow*


*
Bodyguard Steve Stanulis is opening up about the “ridiculous rules” he allegedly had to follow while working for Kanye West.

Steve claims Kimye call the paparazzi on themselves.

Kanye West’s former bodyguard Steve Stanulis is speaking out about the “ridiculous rules” he had to follow while working for the rapper. While chatting with the Hollywood Raw podcast (via Just Jared), Stanulis claimed Kanye “wanted you to stay 10 paces behind him on a city street. So obviously, if someone is going to come up and do something, by the time I try to run up and prevent it, it would have already happened.”


He also alleged that Kanye—who’s one of his “least favorite people to work with over the course of time”—got super pissed at him in an elevator when he didn’t know what floor they were going to:

“The first day I met him…it was Fashion Week. I was supposed to meet him at the studio,” Stanulis said. “When he gets there, we get into the elevator and he says, ‘Aren’t you going to push what floor we are going to?’ I was like, ‘I have no idea what floor, it’s my first day.’ So he starts ranting, ‘So you mean you didn’t call ahead to find out where I’m supposed to be going?’ I said no. So he’s ranting and raving. So I said, ‘Look, bro, we can do this one of three ways. One, you could tell me what button to press, and now I’ll know. Two, you could press the button, and I’ll see which one you press so I’ll know. Or three, you can sit in here all day and tell me how important your time is and we are not going to go anywhere.’ Again, that was our first interaction. He went for the first option.”

These are some pretty wild (and unsubstantiated!) claims, but there’s more: Stanulis says Kim and Kanye call the paparazzi on themselves—at least in his opinion.

“First of all, there’s no way [paparazzi] doesn’t get called up front. There’s no way every time they are leaving, all these people know about it. There’s definitely somebody calling ahead. That’s just my opinion…I’m just saying it’s coincidental that wherever we are, they’re always there. Maybe they’re just better than I think they are.”

Welp.  And that's the tea.


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kanye-wests-former-body-guard-170300269.html
*


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> *Kanye West’s Former Bodyguard Spilled Tea About the “Ridiculous Rules” He *Allegedly* Had to Follow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Bodyguard Steve Stanulis is opening up about the “ridiculous rules” he allegedly had to follow while working for Kanye West.
> 
> Steve claims Kimye call the paparazzi on themselves.
> *
> *Kanye West’s former bodyguard Steve Stanulis is speaking out about the “ridiculous rules” he had to follow while working for the rapper. While chatting with the Hollywood Raw podcast (via Just Jared), Stanulis claimed Kanye “wanted you to stay 10 paces behind him on a city street. So obviously, if someone is going to come up and do something, by the time I try to run up and prevent it, it would have already happened.”
> 
> 
> He also alleged that Kanye—who’s one of his “least favorite people to work with over the course of time”—got super pissed at him in an elevator when he didn’t know what floor they were going to:
> 
> “The first day I met him…it was Fashion Week. I was supposed to meet him at the studio,” Stanulis said. “When he gets there, we get into the elevator and he says, ‘Aren’t you going to push what floor we are going to?’ I was like, ‘I have no idea what floor, it’s my first day.’ So he starts ranting, ‘So you mean you didn’t call ahead to find out where I’m supposed to be going?’ I said no. So he’s ranting and raving. So I said, ‘Look, bro, we can do this one of three ways. One, you could tell me what button to press, and now I’ll know. Two, you could press the button, and I’ll see which one you press so I’ll know. Or three, you can sit in here all day and tell me how important your time is and we are not going to go anywhere.’ Again, that was our first interaction. He went for the first option.”
> 
> These are some pretty wild (and unsubstantiated!) claims, but there’s more: Stanulis says Kim and Kanye call the paparazzi on themselves—at least in his opinion.
> 
> “First of all, there’s no way [paparazzi] doesn’t get called up front. There’s no way every time they are leaving, all these people know about it. There’s definitely somebody calling ahead. That’s just my opinion…I’m just saying it’s coincidental that wherever we are, they’re always there. Maybe they’re just better than I think they are.”
> 
> Welp.  And that's the tea.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kanye-wests-former-body-guard-170300269.html*


For some reason I have no problem believing the ex-body guard


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> For some reason I have no problem believing the ex-body guard


I don't understand people like this.  I know he has mental health issues but he comes from a middle class background.  Where does he get these delusions of grandeur?


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> I don't understand people like this.  I know he has mental health issues but he comes from a middle class background.  Where does he get these delusions of grandeur?


Money & fame can be an accelerant on certain psyches.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> For some reason I have no problem believing the ex-body guard




neither do i!!  and people have been saying for years they may not pick up the phone and call the paps themselves but they must have someone doing it!   how else would they know where to find them every single time?


----------



## tweegy

Addicted to bags said:


> For some reason I have no problem believing the ex-body guard


Right! Like it sounds totally plausible and what folks have been saying for years.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Kardashian West's SKIMS rolls out seamless face masks*

Kim Kardashian West has ventured into the mask-making business.

The reality TV star's shapewear line, SKIMS, is now selling seamless face masks in five colors: clay, sand, sienna, cocoa and onyx.
The nonmedical masks are being sold for $8 apiece, and in bundles of two for $15 or four for $25.

The brand is also donating 10,000 masks to charities, including Baby2Baby, Good+Foundation, L.A. Food Bank and the National Domestic Workers Alliance, on top of a $1 million donation made to those organizations in March.

Kardashian West, 39, launched SKIMS last year after spending years of cutting up her shapewear and dying it. The mother of four said in an interview with "Good Morning America" in February that she thought of her two daughters when creating the line.

"If I couldn't find shapewear that was my skin tone, what is my daughter going to find when she grows up and needs shapewear?" she said.

"So I wanted to make a variety of a shade range that I didn't feel like was out there in the marketplace, and I've always worn shapewear so I just wanted to modernize it and make it a little more comfortable and more durable," she added, noting she "put so much into it."



https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...uBgAw9YzMPU_rhcBGPrsu9WFmONT55BVqiGeD6jAvlIDo


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian West's SKIMS rolls out seamless face masks*
> 
> Kim Kardashian West has ventured into the mask-making business.
> 
> The reality TV star's shapewear line, SKIMS, is now selling seamless face masks in five colors: clay, sand, sienna, cocoa and onyx.
> The nonmedical masks are being sold for $8 apiece, and in bundles of two for $15 or four for $25.
> 
> The brand is also donating 10,000 masks to charities, including Baby2Baby, Good+Foundation, L.A. Food Bank and the National Domestic Workers Alliance, on top of a $1 million donation made to those organizations in March.
> 
> Kardashian West, 39, launched SKIMS last year after spending years of cutting up her shapewear and dying it. The mother of four said in an interview with "Good Morning America" in February that she thought of her two daughters when creating the line.
> 
> "If I couldn't find shapewear that was my skin tone, what is my daughter going to find when she grows up and needs shapewear?" she said.
> 
> "So I wanted to make a variety of a shade range that I didn't feel like was out there in the marketplace, and I've always worn shapewear so I just wanted to modernize it and make it a little more comfortable and more durable," she added, noting she "put so much into it."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...uBgAw9YzMPU_rhcBGPrsu9WFmONT55BVqiGeD6jAvlIDo



@pixiejenna totally foretold this


----------



## redney

How's her lawyering going?


----------



## tweegy

You know, I hate when folks can tell I'm wearing a mask, with SKIMs mask it now just looks like I dont have a mouth or nose!! Its perfekt!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wanna be able to breath wearing a mask, aren't those Skims (tm) like tight synthetic rubber material dolls?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> I wanna be able to breath wearing a mask, aren't those Skims (tm) like tight synthetic rubber material dolls?



Does that matter doll?  1. It is made by a kardashian so it has to be the koolest.  2. Literally no one can make a better mask than Skims (TM); 3. This is suitable to wear to the Met Gala (TM); 4. If your mask is not tight and synthetic then you are just not kommitted enough.


----------



## jcnc

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian West's SKIMS rolls out seamless face masks*
> 
> Kim Kardashian West has ventured into the mask-making business.
> 
> The reality TV star's shapewear line, SKIMS, is now selling seamless face masks in five colors: clay, sand, sienna, cocoa and onyx.
> The nonmedical masks are being sold for $8 apiece, and in bundles of two for $15 or four for $25.
> 
> The brand is also donating 10,000 masks to charities, including Baby2Baby, Good+Foundation, L.A. Food Bank and the National Domestic Workers Alliance, on top of a $1 million donation made to those organizations in March.
> 
> Kardashian West, 39, launched SKIMS last year after spending years of cutting up her shapewear and dying it. The mother of four said in an interview with "Good Morning America" in February that she thought of her two daughters when creating the line.
> 
> "If I couldn't find shapewear that was my skin tone, what is my daughter going to find when she grows up and needs shapewear?" she said.
> 
> "So I wanted to make a variety of a shade range that I didn't feel like was out there in the marketplace, and I've always worn shapewear so I just wanted to modernize it and make it a little more comfortable and more durable," she added, noting she "put so much into it."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...uBgAw9YzMPU_rhcBGPrsu9WFmONT55BVqiGeD6jAvlIDo


I ready they are ready to restock as they are selling fast.. I m not her fan but I think this mask move was a very good business move


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian West's SKIMS rolls out seamless face masks*
> 
> Kim Kardashian West has ventured into the mask-making business.
> 
> The reality TV star's shapewear line, SKIMS, is now selling seamless face masks in five colors: clay, sand, sienna, cocoa and onyx.
> The nonmedical masks are being sold for $8 apiece, and in bundles of two for $15 or four for $25.
> 
> The brand is also donating 10,000 masks to charities, including Baby2Baby, Good+Foundation, L.A. Food Bank and the National Domestic Workers Alliance, on top of a $1 million donation made to those organizations in March.
> 
> Kardashian West, 39, launched SKIMS last year after spending years of cutting up her shapewear and dying it. The mother of four said in an interview with "Good Morning America" in February that she thought of her two daughters when creating the line.
> 
> "If I couldn't find shapewear that was my skin tone, what is my daughter going to find when she grows up and needs shapewear?" she said.
> 
> "So I wanted to make a variety of a shade range that I didn't feel like was out there in the marketplace, and I've always worn shapewear so I just wanted to modernize it and make it a little more comfortable and more durable," she added, noting she "put so much into it."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...uBgAw9YzMPU_rhcBGPrsu9WFmONT55BVqiGeD6jAvlIDo



I have no issues with her making face masks. I do have issues with her comment that if she can’t find shape ware that was her skin tone what is her daughter going to do. WTF is wrong with you maybe you could teach your daughter to love herself and be confident enough to not spend her whole effing life squeezing into uncomfortable shape wear. But na that would require some actual parenting. Also she can’t even match her own skin tone when doing her own makeup how often is her face orange and her arms white?


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> I have no issues with her making face masks. I do have issues with her comment that if she can’t find shape ware that was her skin tone what is her daughter going to do. WTF is wrong with you maybe you could teach your daughter to love herself and be confident enough to not spend her whole effing life squeezing into uncomfortable shape wear. But na that would require some actual parenting. Also she can’t even match her own skin tone when doing her own makeup how often is her face orange and her arms white?


----------



## chowlover2

Kimbo's face masks are breathing optional!


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> I wanna be able to breath wearing a mask, aren't those Skims (tm) like tight synthetic rubber material dolls?





CobaltBlu said:


> Does that matter doll?  1. It is made by a kardashian so it has to be the koolest.  2. Literally no one can make a better mask than Skims (TM); 3. This is suitable to wear to the Met Gala (TM); 4. If your mask is not tight and synthetic then you are just not kommitted enough.



Bible! Hopefully they work like shapewear for your face! After wearing SKIMS (TM) look like you've just come from the 'dentist' everyday! And your lips look like you've freshly sucked the bottle for that FRESH plump!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pixiejenna said:


> I have no issues with her making face masks. I do have issues with her comment that if she can’t find shape ware that was her skin tone what is her daughter going to do. WTF is wrong with you maybe you could teach your daughter to love herself and be confident enough to not spend her whole effing life squeezing into uncomfortable shape wear. But na that would require some actual parenting. Also she can’t even match her own skin tone when doing her own makeup how often is her face orange and her arms white?



In her case,they're already conditioning her to hate her skin color (the whole 'we don't see color' dogwhistle smacks of it) and I'm willing to be by the time that kid graduates high school, she'll have already had extensive surgical work (it seems to be a rite of passage in that 'family'...)


----------



## tweegy

Dolls, their love rose from a _sunken place_ it was an _unbreakable TM_ romance and its still going! Like the force of 3 _glitter ponies_ instead of 2!


----------



## Lounorada

Only 6 years??! Feels like 16 or more...


_'6 years down, forever to go, until the end'_ sounds very sinister, like a threat


----------



## lanasyogamama

I am surprised they made it this long.


----------



## tweegy

lanasyogamama said:


> I am surprised they made it this long.


So did Humphries LOL


----------



## Nutashha

Does anybody knows, Kim and Kanye are having trouble in their relationship? They're apparently fighting a lot!

*Kim and Kanye Are Fighting A Lot These Days*

*

*


----------



## rose60610

If they're "fighting" then maybe that's just another way of getting more press coverage. It's hard to tell with the K family knowing how they thrive on camera time regardless what's going on. You'd think that if their spats were real they'd at least try to minimize those from camera lenses. I find them both annoying and crafty at the same time.


----------



## Storm702

bag-princess said:


> *Kanye West’s Former Bodyguard Spilled Tea About the “Ridiculous Rules” He *Allegedly* Had to Follow*
> 
> 
> *
> Bodyguard Steve Stanulis is opening up about the “ridiculous rules” he allegedly had to follow while working for Kanye West.
> 
> Steve claims Kimye call the paparazzi on themselves.
> 
> Kanye West’s former bodyguard Steve Stanulis is speaking out about the “ridiculous rules” he had to follow while working for the rapper. While chatting with the Hollywood Raw podcast (via Just Jared), Stanulis claimed Kanye “wanted you to stay 10 paces behind him on a city street. So obviously, if someone is going to come up and do something, by the time I try to run up and prevent it, it would have already happened.”
> 
> 
> He also alleged that Kanye—who’s one of his “least favorite people to work with over the course of time”—got super pissed at him in an elevator when he didn’t know what floor they were going to:
> 
> “The first day I met him…it was Fashion Week. I was supposed to meet him at the studio,” Stanulis said. “When he gets there, we get into the elevator and he says, ‘Aren’t you going to push what floor we are going to?’ I was like, ‘I have no idea what floor, it’s my first day.’ So he starts ranting, ‘So you mean you didn’t call ahead to find out where I’m supposed to be going?’ I said no. So he’s ranting and raving. So I said, ‘Look, bro, we can do this one of three ways. One, you could tell me what button to press, and now I’ll know. Two, you could press the button, and I’ll see which one you press so I’ll know. Or three, you can sit in here all day and tell me how important your time is and we are not going to go anywhere.’ Again, that was our first interaction. He went for the first option.”
> 
> These are some pretty wild (and unsubstantiated!) claims, but there’s more: Stanulis says Kim and Kanye call the paparazzi on themselves—at least in his opinion.
> 
> “First of all, there’s no way [paparazzi] doesn’t get called up front. There’s no way every time they are leaving, all these people know about it. There’s definitely somebody calling ahead. That’s just my opinion…I’m just saying it’s coincidental that wherever we are, they’re always there. Maybe they’re just better than I think they are.”
> 
> Welp.  And that's the tea.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kanye-wests-former-body-guard-170300269.html
> *


Kanye did say he's about to call the paparazzi on himself in "Otis" [emoji2368][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/var...e-floyd-daughter-college-fund-1234625115/amp/

Kudos to him for this


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s a great gesture.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeazy is actually in Chicago today and walked in a protest against the police presence in CPS, he didn’t speak to the crowds though.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Kardashian West's SKIMS rolls out seamless face masks*
> 
> Kim Kardashian West has ventured into the mask-making business.
> 
> The reality TV star's shapewear line, SKIMS, is now selling seamless face masks in five colors: clay, sand, sienna, cocoa and onyx.
> The nonmedical masks are being sold for $8 apiece, and in bundles of two for $15 or four for $25.
> 
> The brand is also donating 10,000 masks to charities, including Baby2Baby, Good+Foundation, L.A. Food Bank and the National Domestic Workers Alliance, on top of a $1 million donation made to those organizations in March.
> 
> Kardashian West, 39, launched SKIMS last year after spending years of cutting up her shapewear and dying it. The mother of four said in an interview with "Good Morning America" in February that she thought of her two daughters when creating the line.
> 
> "If I couldn't find shapewear that was my skin tone, what is my daughter going to find when she grows up and needs shapewear?" she said.
> 
> "So I wanted to make a variety of a shade range that I didn't feel like was out there in the marketplace, and I've always worn shapewear so I just wanted to modernize it and make it a little more comfortable and more durable," she added, noting she "put so much into it."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...uBgAw9YzMPU_rhcBGPrsu9WFmONT55BVqiGeD6jAvlIDo


She already assumes her daughters will want to wear shapewear... i want my daughters to be confortable in their own skin but that’s just me


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

susanagonzc said:


> She already assumes her daughters will want to wear shapewear


More like she assumes that her kids will have all of the ubiquitous plastic surgeries/injections she's had that have messed up her appearance, and will need them to keep the shape she pretends to have.


----------



## tweegy

susanagonzc said:


> She already assumes her daughters will want to wear shapewear... i want my daughters to be confortable in their own skin but that’s just me


It's best to start from young to get them into shapewear. Remember Kim said she used to cry herself in the tub when she was younger.. if she had shapewear back then she likely wouldnt have done that and would have had her shapewear game from young. 

Its best to not have her kids make the same mistakes ...


----------



## sdkitty

tweegy said:


> It's best to start from young to get them into shapewear. Remember Kim said she used to cry herself in the tub when she was younger.. if she had shapewear back then she likely wouldnt have done that and would have had her shapewear game from young.
> 
> Its best to not have her kids make the same mistakes ...


you're being funny, right?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

sdkitty said:


> you're being funny, right?



Yes, they are.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yezzy signed a deal with the gap. I legit haven't shopped at the gap since high school. It seems like a odd pairing I guess his bland beige holey underwear as clothing some how appealed to them.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Yezzy signed a deal with the gap. I legit haven't shopped at the gap since high school. It seems like a odd pairing I guess his bland beige holey underwear as clothing some how appealed to them.


He wanted to have his brand in an affordable store. All the GAP locations here closed..so I agree it's an odd pairing.


----------



## bag-mania

It's a 10 year contract. GAP will be lucky if they survive five years. They had to close about half of their stores last year due to poor sales and the damage done this spring from COVID-19 isn't helping.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> It's a 10 year contract. *GAP will be lucky if they survive five years. *They had to close about half of their stores last year due to poor sales and the damage done this spring from COVID-19 isn't helping.




say they close in 3 years - will he get paid regardless?  i hope someone was smart enough!


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> say they close in 3 years - will he get paid regardless?  i hope someone was smart enough!


It all depends on what is in the contract!  I'm speculating that The GAP is assuming that Yezzy will bring in a different market of buyers, which is likely right .. but I can't see them putting his expensive Sneakers in the stores as that is not what they are about .. and don't even get me started on his other "fashion" (more like LACK of fashion)!!!  

Agree that quite a few of the GAP stores have closed, especially those that were more "stand-alone" (not part of a big Mall).  Should be interesting to see what happens with this ..


----------



## pixiejenna

I also find it odd because I read a while back that the gap is packing up their summer clothing to resell next year due to the stores being closed for covid. So if they’re reusing clothing that didn’t sell this year next year it doesn’t seem like they’re flush enough for a celeb collaboration imo. 









						Gap's risky bet: Putting this year's unsold clothing back into stores next year
					

Clothing chain Gap is turning to a risky strategy to clear out its glut of unsold merchandise caused by the pandemic.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## bag-mania

Maybe they worked it out where Kanye gets a healthy percentage of each sale. I’m sure he had a legal team work on the contract for him. He has that much sense. The GAP’s stock went up 36% this morning after the announcement was made.


----------



## Jayne1

GAP did well with Stella McCartney, SJP, Isabel Marant and someone else I can't remember. Not all stores carried the designer stuff and it was in very limited quantities. Some might have been kids clothes though.  Not Marant, that was adult.

Might be like that?

Thing is, the other designer lines had some fashion involved and what will Kanye do? Beige tights?


----------



## pixiejenna

Beige leggings with holes hobo chic lol


----------



## Sferics

Jayne1 said:


> Might be like that?



I guess. Nothing else makes any sense.
I think he will do an extra collection or some pieces for them with moderate prices.


----------



## TC1

Regardless of the pricing, it's all about quantities. Everything (like Yeezy sneakers) are limited to such a small amount of stock when it's released at retail..it drives demand and reseller prices. That's the strategy that's worked to create all the hype with colabs.


----------



## Megs

I buy quite a few things for our kids at the gap - everything is pretty much always 40% off which is nice and the clothes are good play clothes for young, dirty, active kids! 

Will be interesting to see what he does with GAP but I think it could quickly turn GAP cool again. It doesn't take much for fashion brands to be completely reinvigorated with someone new at the helm.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West Transforms Bathroom Into an "Enchanted Forest" After Kim Kardashian Achieves Billionaire Status*



_I am so proud of my beautiful wife Kim Kardashian West for officially becoming a billionaire

You’ve weathered the craziest storms and now God is shining on you and our family

So blessed this is still life
So I made you this still life

We love you so much pic.twitter.com/Vvtgzodnah

— ye (@kanyewest) __June 30, 2020_





There's been a lot of chatter about the Kardashian-West family this week. From Friesian horses to Kim Kardashian-West surpassing her half-sister Kylie Jenner in net worth to Kanye West’s return to Twitter, we’ve been actively trying to keep up with this exhilarating crew. We'll make sure to fill you in on all the good stuff, but first, let’s talk about the wedding-like arrangement of flowers that magically appeared in Kim Kardashian-West’s bathroom on Tuesday.


they are going to make that billionaire title happen no matter what people have to say!!!





*Kanye West placed flowers in Kim Kardashian's bathroom to create what Kim calls "an enchanted forest."*
Yesterday, Kardashian-West shared a video to her Instagram Story showing fans the medley of gorgeous—and somehow shimmery— flowers she had been surprised with. "So I come home, and my whole bathroom is decorated like an enchanted forest," she says.


She pans the camera to show off the dozens of soft pink, purple, blue, and green flowers left for her. "It’s so beautiful and so visually pretty,” she continues, adding “and so sweet of my husband.”


What officially made Kardashian-West a billionaire was the deal she signed on Monday. The makeup mogul decided to sell a 20% stake of her cosmetics company KKW Beauty to beauty giant Coty for $200 million. This deal brought KKW Beauty's value to $1 billion, and made Kardashian-West's net worth around $900 million, according to _Forbes.









						Kanye West Transforms Bathroom Into an "Enchanted Forest" After Kim Kardashian Achieves Billionaire Status
					

There's A LOT going on here.




					www.yahoo.com
				




_


----------



## Jayne1

Coty bought a a stake in her beauty business, but does that mean Coty, who has been struggling for years, can make a huge go of this?  They are already in trouble with Seed Beauty, the company behind Kim's beauty line and this is all so confusing to me.  I just know that she's not a billionaire.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know that Kim is not nor ever will be a billionaire. She is probably trying to get back a Kylie for being the first self made billionaire in the family lmao. i also read that she’s being roasted online by people who are pissed that she’s flaunting her “wealth” on social media in the middle of a pandemic when thousands if not millions have lost their jobs.


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> I also find it odd because I read a while back that the gap is packing up their summer clothing to resell next year due to the stores being closed for covid. So if they’re reusing clothing that didn’t sell this year next year it doesn’t seem like they’re flush enough for a celeb collaboration imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap's risky bet: Putting this year's unsold clothing back into stores next year
> 
> 
> Clothing chain Gap is turning to a risky strategy to clear out its glut of unsold merchandise caused by the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Isn't reuse kanye's design tho? his stuff looks like they're made from re-purposed materials. This should go nicely then.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Coty bought a a stake in her beauty business, but does that mean Coty, who has been struggling for years, can make a huge go of this?  They are already in trouble with Seed Beauty, the company behind Kim's beauty line and this is all so confusing to me.  *I just know that she's not a billionaire.*


This.


----------



## limom

So she has a billion in assets and 950 millions in liability.
Why are they so pressed to pretend that they are billionaires for?
Live your best life and keep it moving and cute.
I love their kids, they are all super cute. Too bad their parents are nuts.


----------



## MCF

limom said:


> So she has a billion in assets and 950 millions in liability.
> Why are they so pressed to pretend that they are billionaires for?
> *Live your best life and keep it moving and cute.*
> I love their kids, they are all super cute. Too bad their parents are nuts.



"Live you best life and keep it moving and cute."  I love this!

So if she has 1 billion in assets and 950 million in liabilities wouldn't that mean her net worth is 50 million? I'm in the beginning stages of changing careers by going back to school.  I'm taking classes in accounting/business/finance and feel like I should have a more clear understanding of what all this means.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am no expert but that is not an enchanted forest.  First of all...no glitter ponies.

This isn't even a regular forest. 

Also, this isn't much of a still life.  Kanye needs to get out more.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> *Kanye West Transforms Bathroom Into an "Enchanted Forest" After Kim Kardashian Achieves Billionaire Status*
> 
> 
> 
> _I am so proud of my beautiful wife Kim Kardashian West for officially becoming a billionaire
> 
> You’ve weathered the craziest storms and now God is shining on you and our family
> 
> So blessed this is still life
> So I made you this still life
> 
> We love you so much pic.twitter.com/Vvtgzodnah
> 
> — ye (@kanyewest) __June 30, 2020_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been a lot of chatter about the Kardashian-West family this week. From Friesian horses to Kim Kardashian-West surpassing her half-sister Kylie Jenner in net worth to Kanye West’s return to Twitter, we’ve been actively trying to keep up with this exhilarating crew. We'll make sure to fill you in on all the good stuff, but first, let’s talk about the wedding-like arrangement of flowers that magically appeared in Kim Kardashian-West’s bathroom on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> they are going to make that billionaire title happen no matter what people have to say!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kanye West placed flowers in Kim Kardashian's bathroom to create what Kim calls "an enchanted forest."*
> Yesterday, Kardashian-West shared a video to her Instagram Story showing fans the medley of gorgeous—and somehow shimmery— flowers she had been surprised with. "So I come home, and my whole bathroom is decorated like an enchanted forest," she says.
> 
> 
> She pans the camera to show off the dozens of soft pink, purple, blue, and green flowers left for her. "It’s so beautiful and so visually pretty,” she continues, adding “and so sweet of my husband.”
> 
> 
> What officially made Kardashian-West a billionaire was the deal she signed on Monday. The makeup mogul decided to sell a 20% stake of her cosmetics company KKW Beauty to beauty giant Coty for $200 million. This deal brought KKW Beauty's value to $1 billion, and made Kardashian-West's net worth around $900 million, according to _Forbes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Transforms Bathroom Into an "Enchanted Forest" After Kim Kardashian Achieves Billionaire Status
> 
> 
> There's A LOT going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775420
> _


This “enchanted forest” just looks like Kanye bought a bunch of dried grasses and put them in the bathtub.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> This “enchanted forest” just looks like Kanye bought a bunch of dried grasses and put them in the bathtub.




 and she knows her role - she has to tweet all about how beautiful and special it is and how she just looooooooooves it so much. girl bye!! nobody is buying that bull.


----------



## limom

Is he high again?


----------



## pukasonqo

What happened to her law degree?


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> What happened to her law degree?


Kim can't spell "Friesian" horse correctly, she's not passing a bar exam on her own. As in her IG post "Meet North's Freesian horse. We have 14 gorgeous Freesians on the ranch"


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kim can't spell "Friesian" horse correctly, she's not passing a bar exam on her own. As in her IG post "Meet North's Freesian horse. We have 14 gorgeous Freesians on the ranch"


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


>



Speaking of...how is the Will & Jada thread not poppin on here?


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Speaking of...how is the Will & Jada thread not poppin on here?



Now that you mention it   But I guess most people are neither shocked or surprised! I know I am not.


----------



## zen1965

Her not being able to spell a word is not the problem. Her unwillingness to look up an unfamiliar word is the problem.


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West Announces He’s Running for President of the United States in 2020

 


“We must now realize the promise of America by trusting , unifying our vision and building our future. I am running for president of the United States! #2020VISION,” the rapper, 43, tweeted.



https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...hes-running-for-president-of-the-u-s-in-2020/


----------



## limom

Off the meds or high?


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Kanye West Announces He’s Running for President of the United States in 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We must now realize the promise of America by trusting , unifying our vision and building our future. I am running for president of the United States! #2020VISION,” the rapper, 43, tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...hes-running-for-president-of-the-u-s-in-2020/


----------



## CeeJay

.. I just can't even on this news!  So, now instead of nudie pictures, everyone will be able to view the "First Lady" (barf) .. in her sex tape!! .. How wonderful!  We're already the laughing-stock of the rest of the world and we just keep on going down (my opinion of course) ..


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> .. I just can't even on this news!  So, now instead of nudie pictures, everyone will be able to view the "First Lady" (barf) .. in her sex tape!! .. How wonderful!  We're already the laughing-stock of the rest of the world and we just keep on going down (my opinion of course) ..


Well, there is a precedent.
Although to her credit, it is only photos...


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Well, there is a precedent.
> Although to her credit, it is only photos...


----------



## pixiejenna

Clearly not on his meds now is he? Nothing klasses up politics like a First Lady porn star.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> Well, there is a precedent.
> Although to her credit, it is only photos...


Agreed, that's why I said that .. at least it's just photos!


----------



## bag-princess

*Treasury Reveals Recipients of PPP Loans*



KANYE WEST'S CLOTHING LINE:

Kanye West’s clothing-and-sneaker brand Yeezy received a loan of between $2 million and $5 million, according to the data released by Treasury. The company employed 106 people in mid-February before the pandemic struck.

Yeezy, best known for its $250 sneakers, just announced a major deal with Gap that will have the rap superstar designing hoodies and T-shirts to be sold in the chain’s 1,100 stores around the world. (A representative for Yeezy didn't immediately respond to a request for comment.)



www.yahoo.com/finance/news/kanye-west-girl-scouts-hedge-231438761.html


----------



## RueMonge

bag-princess said:


> *Treasury Reveals Recipients of PPP Loans*
> 
> 
> 
> KANYE WEST'S CLOTHING LINE:
> 
> Kanye West’s clothing-and-sneaker brand Yeezy received a loan of between $2 million and $5 million, according to the data released by Treasury. The company employed 106 people in mid-February before the pandemic struck.
> 
> Yeezy, best known for its $250 sneakers, just announced a major deal with Gap that will have the rap superstar designing hoodies and T-shirts to be sold in the chain’s 1,100 stores around the world. (A representative for Yeezy didn't immediately respond to a request for comment.)
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com/finance/news/kanye-west-girl-scouts-hedge-231438761.html


I hope he still has his 106 people employed with all that money that came his way. My company got about 28,000 in a PPP loan and the boss gave us raises.


----------



## TC1

This has got to be for the ugly clothing line. He gets 10% from Adidas on the sale of Yeezy sneakers..he doesn't own those. As for the GAP, I'm sure he'll "approve" a few sketches, and same thing..sit back and collect on that. His own "brand" is a total fail.


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that Kanye's request to build a 52,000 sq foot mansion in WY was approved. SMH


----------



## chowlover2

He spends money faster than he makes it.


----------



## TC1

Just read that Ye did an interview with Forbes. He told them he had Covid in February and that he didn't think a vaccine was too great of a plan because "they want to put chips inside us" 
KIiiiiiimmmmmmm come get your man back on his meds.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I know it's very hard to get people who don't think they need help help, but has anybody...tried? Kim retweeting that post...is it all just an act to try and make money?


----------



## caramelize126

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I know it's very hard to get people who don't think they need help help, but has anybody...tried? Kim retweeting that post...is it all just an act to try and make money?



Kim not stepping in and letting Kanye go on like this might give Kim the advantage down the line if they ever split up. Or if they dont split, if she decides that it would be best for her to manage his finances. 

There has been alot of speculation that kanye is running as a spoiler and actually in cahoots with *****, as him running would likely take votes away from the ********ic nominee. I'm not sure what Elon musk would gain from all this tho..


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Just read that Ye did an interview with Forbes. He told them he had Covid in February and that he didn't think a vaccine was too great of a plan because "they want to put chips inside us"
> KIiiiiiimmmmmmm come get your man back on his meds.





i saw where he said that!  said he was confined to a bed and had chills and was unable to move.  kim probably just forgot to slip his meds in his orange juice!        you know she ain't like khloe when it comes to taking care of her man - she would have never let that slip up happen.


----------



## limom

TMZ is saying that he is in the middle of a manic Episode.
Why isn’t this father of 4 taking his meds?
Not taking your meds, doesn’t make you more creative, just unbalanced.
And Kim, watch your husband. Bipolar disorder kills, especially men. 








						Kanye West in Midst of Bipolar Episode, Family Concerned
					

Kanye West is currently off his medication and in the throes of a serious bipolar episode, according to sources close to him.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## V0N1B2

Wait, so y'all mean to tell me that a mentally stable man wouldn't throw his hat in the ring four months before an election, possibly run under the Birthday Party ('cause when it's your birthday, everybody wins), will model his government after Wakanda, wore his **** hat proudly to protest the segregation of votes in the Black community, and thinks coronaviruses came about because God is mad at us?
lol
People have been telling Kanye that he's some kind of genius and praising his crazy azz for too long - to the point that he thinks, I'm gonna run for president in four months... yeah, totally normal stuff, amirite?  It needs to stop. The world doesn't need another raging narcissist in government. People who think they're the smartest one in the room are often always the most dangerous.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Wait, so y'all mean to tell me that a mentally stable man wouldn't throw his hat in the ring four months before an election, possibly run under the Birthday Party ('cause when it's your birthday, everybody wins), will model his government after Wakanda, wore his **** hat proudly to protest the segregation of votes in the Black community, and thinks coronaviruses came about because God is mad at us?
> lol
> People have been telling Kanye that he's some kind of genius and praising his crazy azz for too long - to the point that he thinks, I'm gonna run for president in four months... yeah, totally normal stuff, amirite?  It needs to stop. *The world doesn't need another raging narcissist in government. People who think they're the smartest one in the room are often always the most dangerous.*





AMEN!!!!


----------



## TC1

I watched Kanye when on David Letterman's Netflix series "My next guest needs no introduction.." he was clearly in need of help then..but said he didn't like taking the meds because they made him gain weight   did Kim tell him that?? Sheesh it's sad to see these delusions play out like this. "cough cough* like Kris and Kim want.


----------



## RueMonge

I can’t believe I’m saying this, but Kim might be as concerned about his behavior as everyone else is, and has tried but is unable to get him help. He’s a grown person with free will. Maybe Kris would have the force of personality to handle it, but its hard to help someone who doesn’t think they need help.


----------



## PewPew

Yes he would need to be involuntarily sectioned (5150 in California) to get medical care at this point. His family is wealthy enough to arrange for it privately through his doctor instead of the police. This had to be done for Britney Spears a few times. It’s possible he’s issued some dire ultimatum in the past about not being forced to go back to the hospital, so they may be in denial/conflicted.

Since he’s been vocal for years about not taking medication or treatment, he may end up with a conservator like Britney Spears to protect his companies and massive assets. Could the conservator become Kim? I used to think rich people would at least have backup business plans, but even Prince died without a will.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kimbo doesn’t care she got what she wanted from him kids and money however loosely you want to define that lol and she leveled up her celeb status. Letting him run rampant just helps her when she leaves him because then she’s st. Kimbo doing it for the kids. They don’t  even live together the majority of the time.


----------



## mdcx

I know that Kim cannot force him to take his meds, but he does seem to be getting worse and has so many resources available that any idea that comes into his head, he could make it happen, which is dangerous. Surely a psychiatric hold is needed...


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Sheesh it's sad to see these delusions play out like this. "cough cough* like Kris and Kim want.


I was thinking Kim might not even care. The women in that family are in control of everything and if Kim or evilKris wanted something done, they would do it.


----------



## bag-mania

*Kanye West Is 'Struggling' with Bipolar Disorder as Rapper Says He Wants to Be President: Source*

"Kanye's behavior is very unpredictable," a source tells PEOPLE exclusively. "The episodes usually last for a few weeks and then things go back to normal"

Kanye West's announcement about his intention to run for president has come amid a new cycle in the rapper's struggle with his bipolar disorder, a source tells PEOPLE.

"Kanye has been doing well for a long time. In the past, he has suffered both manic and depressive episodes related to his bipolar disorder. Right now, he is struggling again," a source tells PEOPLE.

Wife Kim Kardashian West, who according to the source is in Los Angeles with their four kids while West is in Wyoming, has been feeling "worried" about her husband's behavior.

"Kim is concerned, as well as her whole family. It's super stressful for Kim, because Kanye's behavior is very unpredictable. She is worried," the source adds. "The episodes usually last for a few weeks and then things go back to normal. Kim hopes it will be the same this time."

Days after announcing his campaign on July 4, the rapper, 43, doubled down on his intentions on running in 2020, despite significant hurdles to getting his name on the ballot, including that he seemingly has yet to register with the Federal Election Commission.

In a new interview with _Forbes_, which the magazine described as occurring over "four rambling hours,” the rapper claimed he was running with the campaign slogan "YES!" as a member of his new political party called the "Birthday Party" because "when we win, it's everybody’s birthday."

In the interview, which has drawn widespread controversy and condemnation, the rapper also addressed his mental health, saying, "You know I was out there, ended up in the hospital, people were calling me crazy. I'm not crazy."

Following years of speculation from fans —particularly after he was hospitalized for a "psychiatric emergency" in November 2016 just after canceling his Saint Pablo tour — West seemingly confirmed that he had been diagnosed with bipolar disorder in 2018, with the release of his album _Ye_ — which bore the phrase "I Hate Being Bipolar. It's Awesome" on the cover.

"I had never been diagnosed until I was 39," he said during an interview recorded with radio host Big Boy soon afterward "But like I said on the album, it's not a disability, it's a superpower."

Later that year West stated that he had been misdiagnosed and was actually suffering from sleep deprivation. However, in subsequent interviews, both the rapper and his wife confirmed his diagnosis.

In a 2019 cover story for _Vogue_, Kardashian West, 39, said that her husband has accepted that he is bipolar, though he has opted out of treating the disorder with pharmaceuticals.

"For him, being on medication is not really an option, because it just changes who he is," she explained, adding that the couple had reached a "pretty good place" with his mental health at the time.

"It is an emotional process, for sure," she added. "Right now everything is really calm. But we can definitely feel episodes coming, and we know how to handle them."

The _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star also spoke about how she handles criticism of West's more controversial acts and public proclamations.

"I think some of the hurtful things that I read online: 'What is she doing? She's not stopping him…' Like it's my fault if he does or says something that they don't agree with?" she said. "That’s my husband. I share every opinion that I have and let him know when I think something's wrong. Or if it comes to him being in the middle of a bipolar episode, I'll do everything to be supportive and help to calm the situation."

West has also spoken candidly about what it's like when he has an "episode."

"When you're in this state, you're hyper-paranoid about everything," West said during his _My Next Guest Needs No Introduction with David Letterman_ interview last year.

"Everyone — this is my experience, other people have different experiences — everyone now is an actor. Everything's a conspiracy. You feel the government is putting chips in your head. You feel you're being recorded. You feel all these things," he continued. "You pretty much don't trust anyone."

Referencing the explosive interview he gave to TMZ in May 2018, in which he infamously suggested that slavery is "a choice," West noted that without regularly taking medication "you have a potential to ramp up."

"When you ramp up, it expresses your personality more. You can become almost more adolescent in your expression," West continued. "This is my specific experience that I've had over the past two years."









						Kanye West Is 'Struggling' with Bipolar Disorder as Rapper Says He Wants to Be President: Source
					

"Kanye's behavior is very unpredictable," a source tells PEOPLE exclusively. "The episodes usually last for a few weeks and then things go back to normal"




					people.com


----------



## Compass Rose

bag-princess said:


> AMEN!!!!



Yes...we certainly do not need another raging narcissist in government, do we........


----------



## MCF

We don't need a raging narcissist anywhere.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Off the meds or high?



Both?


----------



## Sferics

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking Kim might not even care. The women in that family are in control of everything and if Kim or evilKris wanted something done, they would do it.



What would it be?

PS: "The women in that family are in control of everything" - is that a bad thing?


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> What would it be?
> 
> PS: "The women in that family are in control of everything" - is that a bad thing?


The only one in control is PMK. 
I would love to see who takes over when she decides to retire...


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> The only one in control is PMK.
> I would love to see who takes over when she decides to retire...


That is indeed a very good question. 
I don't think they can replace her from within their own ranks. I guess at least KUWTK will end.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> The only one in control is PMK.
> I would love to see who takes over when she decides to retire...


Stupid question...who is PMK?


----------



## V0N1B2

purseinsanity said:


> Stupid question...who is PMK?


Whaaaa? 
Pimp Momma Kris
AKA: the fourth sister


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> Whaaaa?
> Pimp Momma Kris
> AKA: the fourth sister


Remember when they were filming KUWTK and she was still married to Bruce but thinking of changing her name back to Kardashian?  Kylie and Kendall weren't on the meal ticket yet.


----------



## purseinsanity

V0N1B2 said:


> Whaaaa?
> Pimp Momma Kris
> AKA: the fourth sister


LOLOL thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

is this true


----------



## uhpharm01

*https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...gn-polling-florida-donald-*****-a9619551.html*


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West reportedly bows out of 2020 presidential race
					

Must’ve been his “Late Registration.” Rap superstar Kanye West has already bowed out of his late-entry bid for the presidency, according to a report. The billionaire rap icon, who…




					nypost.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West Gets 2% in National Presidential Poll
					

Ye's placing in the latest polling numbers ain't too hot.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> is this true



Wow.  Shortest run ever.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Nothing but the rants and raves of an medically unstabilized, maritally exploited bipolar sufferer.


----------



## uhpharm01

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Nothing but the rants and raves of an medically unstabilized, maritally exploited bipolar sufferer.


I don't think been mentally unstable since his mother's death.


----------



## CeeJay

purseinsanity said:


> Wow.  Shortest run ever.


THANK GOD!!!!!  The best news I've heard today ..


----------



## uhpharm01

CeeJay said:


> THANK GOD!!!!!  The best news I've heard today ..











						Kanye West's 2020 Presidential Bid Still Alive, On Ballot in Oklahoma
					

Kanye West is keeping his 2020 presidential bid alive by filing with the FEC.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

OMFG!
2020 is insane. He has never voted himself and now he expects to run for the highest office of the land????


----------



## CeeJay

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West's 2020 Presidential Bid Still Alive, On Ballot in Oklahoma
> 
> 
> Kanye West is keeping his 2020 presidential bid alive by filing with the FEC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Yes, THEN I see this .. UGGH!


----------



## uhpharm01

CeeJay said:


> Yes, THEN I see this .. UGGH!


Yep I spoke too soon, sorry.


----------



## jcnc

OMG!!! Here I thought Hillary vs ***** was the craziest (US) election ever... 2020 is making every other thing/year good by comparison.


----------



## CeeJay

I think I read this morning that he's running as the "candidate" for the Birthday Party!!!  SERIOUSLY?!?! .. this is NOT funny!


----------



## uhpharm01

CeeJay said:


> I think I read this morning that he's running as the "candidate" for the Birthday Party!!!  SERIOUSLY?!?! .. this is NOT funny!











						Kanye West will appear on Oklahoma presidential election ballot, files first federal candidate paperwork
					

Kanye West's unlikely bid for the presidency moved forward with two key filings, including one ensuring he'll be on the Oklahoma election ballot.



					www.usatoday.com
				




"The form states that candidate Kanye West is seeking the office of the president, _*with his party affiliation listed as "BDY.*_" West, 43, said in a July 8 Forbes interview that *he was running for president in 2020 under a new banner — the Birthday Party.*"


----------



## bag-mania

CeeJay said:


> I think I read this morning that he's running as the "candidate" for the Birthday Party!!!  SERIOUSLY?!?! .. this is NOT funny!



He's a bipolar narcissist. This is Kanye in a desperate play for publicity in a year where nobody is paying attention to him.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> He's a bipolar narcissist. This is Kanye in a desperate play for publicity in a year where nobody is paying attention to him.


Doesn't he have a gap collection to design?
He is so freakin annoying, his poor kids


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Doesn't he have a gap collection to design?
> He is so freakin annoying, his poor kids


Yes








						Kanye West and Gap Strike 10-Year Deal for ‘Yeezy Gap’ Apparel Line (Published 2020)
					

The struggling mall brand plans to introduce Yeezy Gap in stores and online in the first half of 2021.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## pixiejenna

TMZ is reporting that Caitlin wants to be Yeazys VP and has texted him about it but Yeaz hasn't responded. This is getting even more cray cray.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> TMZ is reporting that Caitlin wants to be Yeazys VP and has texted him about it but Yeaz hasn't responded. This is getting even more cray cray.


That's because PMK already called dibs on being VP.


----------



## Lounorada

I'll just say this again...


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> TMZ is reporting that Caitlin wants to be Yeazys VP and has texted him about it but Yeaz hasn't responded. This is getting even more cray cray.



That's just humor. In the video it was obvious Caitlyn was joking with the TMZ folks.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West announces 1st presidential campaign event in South Carolina
					

The rapper is mounting a late bid for president.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West announces 1st presidential campaign event in South Carolina
> 
> 
> The rapper is mounting a late bid for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


wasnt he a preacher for a while?
Did he figure out that politics would be a better racket?
What is going to be his slogan?
“Slavery was a choice?”
I hope he gets nobody to show up. Come on SC, you all know better...


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> wasnt he a preacher for a while?
> Did he figure out that politics would be a better racket?
> What is going to be his slogan?
> “Slavery was a choice?”
> I hope he gets nobody to show up. Come on SC, you all know better...


you are so right.


----------



## pixiejenna

People will show up if nothing more to see what the hell he says and dose. I can't imagine him being able to focus long enough to actually discuss anything of value. He always got a lot people to his sermons. I feel like it will be more fan based event than people who want to vote for him. More importantly will Kimbo and family show up to his event. I could see PMK peeing herself with excitement with the idea of campaigning with him.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> People will show up if nothing more to see what the hell he says and dose. I can't imagine him being able to focus long enough to actually discuss anything of value. He always got a lot people to his sermons. I feel like it will be more fan based event than people who want to vote for him. More importantly will Kimbo and family show up to his event. I could see PMK peeing herself with excitement with the idea of campaigning with him.


PMK will put herself front and center next to him.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> People will show up if nothing more to see what the hell he says and dose. I can't imagine him being able to focus long enough to actually discuss anything of value. He always got a lot people to his sermons. I feel like it will be more fan based event than people who want to vote for him. More importantly will Kimbo and family show up to his event. I could see PMK peeing herself with excitement with the idea of campaigning with him.


With his agenda, who is going to show up?
is he going to give away free yeezy?
At this point, his shows are cray. He rants and sometimes put on a show..His latest gospel album, a flop.
To think Kim supported HC....
His kids are so cute. They don’t deserve the aggravation.


----------



## bag-mania

How often is Kanye living home with Kim and the kids these days? They are living in LA but every time we hear a report about Kanye he’s usually in Wyoming.


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye Cries at 1st Campaign Rally, Says He Talked to Kim About Aborting North
					

Kanye West said he talked to then-girlfriend Kim Kardashian about aborting their first child, North, as he kicked off his presidential campaign in South Carolina — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## mrsinsyder

I can’t believe he put that out there. Poor North.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I just saw some clips on twitter. He seems to be having some kind of breakdown. It's so sad.


----------



## CeeJay

OMG!!!  Does anyone else think that Kanye saying that (whether true or not) will be the end of their marriage?!?!  PMK must be livid right now!  Sadly, Kanye is VERY sick and needs help NOW!


----------



## bisousx

Oh my


----------



## bag-mania

I doubt it is true. Nearly everything that comes out off his mouth is bull***t. 

If it is true he’s got to be the most selfish man alive. Would it kill him to put his daughter’s feelings ahead of  his own for once?


----------



## pixiejenna

He also said after he almost killed his daughter with Plan B he wants to give everyone with a kid 1 million dollars lmao. I’m upset that Kimbo actually got the pills and was going to take them because he told her to and then stopped because he told her what to do again. Why the hell does she give him that level of power over her?

edited to add that they showed a snippet on the news he wore a bulletproof vest and shaved 2020i in his hair. He also cried when he mentions that his dad also wanted to abort him.


----------



## PewPew

pixiejenna said:


> He also said after he almost killed his daughter with Plan B he wants to give everyone with a kid 1 million dollars lmao. I’m upset that Kimbo actually got the pills and was going to take them because he told her to and then stopped because he told her what to do again. Why the hell does she give him that level of power over her?



It’s possible the abortion story is an elaborate fabrication generated in his current manic state. I have a friend with bipolar disorder (type I) who made false, outlandish claims when off her medication for a while. She genuinely believed what she was saying during her mania, but some of her stories turned out to be past dreams and others were totally made up (not maliciously, but it was a manifestation of her mania).

On the other hand, Kim married a guy she and her family could barely stand (Kris Humphries) for ratings & a sponsored wedding, so who knows what she’d do.

Either way, it’s heartbreaking for North who will hear the story eventually


----------



## limom

So besides slavery being a choice, now Harriet Tubman was the Addeco of the 19th century???
I also read somewhere that he has an album to promote....
Is this a coincidence?
Once again, his poor kids.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I feel horrible for him.  He's in the midst of a manic episode that seems to be getting worse.  Kim needs to have him committed for proper care.  He's obviously in very bad shape.


----------



## Swanky

Hey! Reminder to be careful with the no politics policy


----------



## Prufrock613

Plan B doesn’t work if one is already pregnant.  At this point, anything that comes out his mouth is just grounds for conservatorship.


----------



## limom

Prufrock613 said:


> Plan B doesn’t work if one is already pregnant.  At this point, anything that comes out his mouth is just grounds for conservatorship.


Isn’t there a pill induced abortion? 
Other than that, yes he needs a medical intervention...


----------



## mrsinsyder

limom said:


> Isn’t there a pill induced abortion?


Yes, it has a different name(s) and works differently, though. Plan B only works like 72 hours after unprotected sex; it typically stops the fertilized egg from attaching to the uterus. Different people have different distinctions but IMO using plan B would not be an abortion.

Either way, poor North is going to feel so unwanted after hearing this.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think this will be the end of the marriage.


----------



## scarlet555

Something is definitely wrong...  Campaign speech... who is he targeting for support?


----------



## bag-mania

I have another theory, is he trying to push Kim to file for divorce by saying stuff like this?

He wants to give all pregnant women $1 million. Way to single-handedly create an overpopulation problem, Kanye! I look forward to hearing about his other not-thought-out policy ideas.

Apparently lots of people at his rally were not wearing masks. I hope he self-isolates but you know he won't.


----------



## Lounorada

OMG...  I don't even know what to comment on first.

Whether what he said about Kim considering to terminate her pregnancy (with North) was true or not, that is not up to him to be announcing to the world. That's such a personal and private thing for someone to consider/experience (especially the pregnant woman)  that he should be considering what that info would do to his daughter to hear that and for his wife to have a personal experience like that just blurted out a poiltical rally of all places. I get that Kim isn't exactly a private person and everything they do is for publicity, but i'm sure what Kanye said (if true) is something she wanted to keep private and _if _she wanted that info made public, to talk about it HERSELF on her terms.

This man is clearly mentally unstable and having some sort of breakdown in need of serious help which makes him no way whatsoever fit to run for office. I know it's hard to force people to get the obvious help they need when suffering like this but Kanye needs it and surely there must be at least one person in his life that can get through to him and lead him in the direction of that help because right now he's on a lonesome downward spiral with the whole world watching.

The videos I saw of him on instagram speaking at this 'rally' had me like...


----------



## PewPew

I went back to look at articles from when Kanye had his breakdown in 2016. He was saying incredibly crazy things (like the Facebook founder or Jay Z should pay off Kanye’s tens of millions of dollars of debt, etc), while on tour performing. During that time, his family made excuses, like he’s just “being Kanye” or they ignored it while promoting their show.

It finally took him attacking one of his entourage (unnamed) for him to be forcibly taken away, escorted by either firemen or paramedics for medical care. Statements said he was hospitalized for “extreme sleep deprivation” & his tour was cancelled. Kim flew in from somewhere to visit him. Of course cameras were at the airport. (Btw, I’m not sure they’ve ever lived together full time?)

It’s sad how history has repeated itself. This time his family can’t really plead ignorance of his condition & he has more children who will be affected by not only the public record of their father’s behavior, but also by their family’s inaction (ie Caitlyn and Kris joking about being Kanye’s running mate, etc)

The cynic in me wonders if Kim is just trying to get to the magic 10 yrs of marriage mark, where a divorce would be more lucrative regardless of prenup (this is why many marriages end right before the 10 yr mark like Tom Cruise/Nicole Kidman & Armie Hammer)


----------



## mrsinsyder

He’s having a live breakdown on Twitter. So sad.


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## PewPew

It sounds like he knows hospitalization/committal is in his future. Hopefully Kim is able to bring a doctor who can get him into treatment voluntarily. I’m concerned he may hurt himself or someone else if he thinks he’s going to be jailed (locked up like Mandela).


----------



## Jayne1

His audience was shouting over him - saying how much they loved him and he kept talking and they kept shouting, he starts crying, they shout over him, even louder. 

Very weird video.


----------



## pixiejenna

I watched what I could no real clear audio at least yesterday maybe something better has been uploaded by now. The two things that stood out for the bit I did watch was he was very clearly having a manic episode word salad times infinity, the crowd was feeding his episode, he didn’t even have a mic, and he nor the majority of his detail were not wearing face masks in a very crowded area.

Now with his tweets I still don’t think that kimbo really cares, I think this is the sort of thing that she was waiting for so she could finally divorce him but still look good while doing it. Divorce #3 isn’t a good look but she can be st.kimbo doing it for the kids. While it’s not her job to save Yeaz it and at the end of the day you can’t force someone to get better or accept the help they need. She dose have a obligation to her children to help ensure that they have both parents in their lives for as long as possible. She also continued to have more kids with him after his previous manic episodes. So her “devotion“ to her kids is somewhat questionable. I think that she’s just securing more child support to be honest.


----------



## PewPew

It must be so hard to treat mania in someone with this much fame & wealth.

Normally, someone with the grandiosity of mania has a bit of a reality check when no one around them is on board with their crazy plans. But someone in Kanye’s position is always going to have people egging him on publicly & privately (the yes-men & “friends”)


----------



## Roie55

I saw those text messages today - he needs help.


----------



## jcnc

I feel so sad for kim and the kids. Having a bipolar parent isn’t easy..  plus when they have access to so much coverage and people that feeds their manic sense of grandiose, how do you try to bring them back?
I know personally how tough it is to have a bipolar person agree to get treated.. sometimes (forced) hospitalization is the only way.
I wish the media would stop trying to make money off of this sick man.

and definitely all the more reason why election commission should add a check for mental health so we don’t have mentally unhealthy people trying to “lead” the nation.


----------



## bag-princess

jcnc said:


> I feel so sad for kim and the kids. Having a bipolar parent isn’t easy..  plus when they have access to so much coverage and people that feeds their manic sense of grandiose, how do you try to bring them back?
> I know personally how tough it is to have a bipolar person agree to get treated.. sometimes (forced) hospitalization is the only way.
> I wish the media would stop trying to make money off of this sick man.
> 
> and definitely all the more reason why election commission should add a check for mental health so we don’t have mentally unhealthy people trying to “lead” the nation.


 

The media isn’t the only one using him - his family is too!  He’s being given just enough enough space to create this perfect storm for them to then play the victim.


----------



## bag-mania

For everyone who is saying Kim should do something, what could Kim or anyone else do until the situation became as critical as it is now?

Kanye is a grown man who is well aware of his mental illness, he’s had it for many years. He deliberately stops taking his meds because he doesn’t like the way they make him feel even though he understands what will happen since it’s happened before. By his choice he apparently lives away from his family so how can they be expected to monitor his condition?

I’m not a Kim fan but she is not a villain here. No matter what she does or doesn’t do regarding Kanye, she’s going to get criticism for it by someone. She cannot control him and nobody else can except Kanye himself.


----------



## CeeJay

pixiejenna said:


> I watched what I could no real clear audio at least yesterday maybe something better has been uploaded by now. The two things that stood out for the bit I did watch was he was very clearly having a manic episode word salad times infinity, the crowd was feeding his episode, he didn’t even have a mic, and he nor the majority of his detail were not wearing face masks in a very crowded area.
> 
> Now with his tweets I still don’t think that kimbo really cares, I think this is the sort of thing that she was waiting for so she could finally divorce him but still look good while doing it. Divorce #3 isn’t a good look but she can be st.kimbo doing it for the kids. While it’s not her job to save Yeaz it and at the end of the day you can’t force someone to get better or accept the help they need. She dose have a obligation to her children to help ensure that they have both parents in their lives for as long as possible. She also continued to have more kids with him after his previous manic episodes. So her “devotion“ to her kids is somewhat questionable. I think that she’s just securing more child support to be honest.


Securing more Child Support?!? .. but does he even have the $$$ to give her?  I've lost track of the times that he has mentioned his enormous debt, but then .. wasn't he another one who was suddenly a "Billionaire"???  

Having had a bi-polar parent, unfortunately .. the only times we could get my mother the help she needed was by force.  As a kid, seeing my mother being taken away like that was not fun at all, but it was the only way that we could get her the help that she desperately needed when she would have a manic episode.


----------



## Lodpah

This is sad. He’s obviously spinning due to his bipolar. He’s needs medication ASAP and treatment. The thing with bipolar is that if he does not get treatment he might get violent.


----------



## bag-mania

From his tweets he is afraid of being hospitalized against his will so it's obvious someone is trying to get him help and he is refusing any part of it. 

He has been moving around the country for his fantasy political campaign and that makes him hard to track. It does not bode well for him getting treatment any time soon but his chances of getting COVID-19 has increased exponentially.


----------



## CeeJay

Lodpah said:


> This is sad. He’s obviously spinning due to his bipolar. He’s needs medication ASAP and treatment. The thing with bipolar is that if he does not get treatment he might get violent.


YUP .. I know this first hand as my father had to break down the door to stop my mother from killing me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CeeJay said:


> YUP .. I know this first hand as my father had to break down the door to stop my mother from killing me.


I’m so sorry you went through that.


----------



## Lodpah

People who have family members know they should have a medication called Risperdal on hand. It’s a quick fix to bring someone who’s spinning down to a normal level, just enough to ground them and get them help. My friend whose son is bipolar told me that is what she does and it’s fast acting. Once you get that person on an even keel the bipolar person can be engaged enough to reason. It’s a short term thing tho.


----------



## labelwhore04

I haven't posted here in so long but i wanted to see what this forum had to say about the Kimye situation! It's nice to see so many familiar faces still post here! I'm honestly shocked that these two have stayed together this long. I think now would be a perfect time for Kim to make her grand exit from that marriage.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lodpah said:


> People who have family members know they should have a medication called Risperdal on hand. It’s a quick fix to bring someone who’s spinning down to a normal level, just enough to ground them and get them help. My friend whose son is bipolar told me that is what she does and it’s fast acting. Once you get that person on an even keel the bipolar person can be engaged enough to reason. It’s a short term thing tho.


Very commonly used by autistic children too, my nephew takes it at times. Most people with some severe mental illness have encountered this drug at some point. It allows you to talk to them rationally for a short period of time and get some compliance, although getting them to take it? Not so easy  - we have had to put it in milkshakes. I'm sure he has doctors helping him and advising his family, it sounds like Kim is trying and that's where the anger is coming from. Hopefully he gets help, mental illness is very difficult and having a public episode (and the public laughing at it or fueling it) is hard to watch.


----------



## TC1

He tweeted that Kim "tried to come to Wyoming with a doctor" clearly she didn't try very hard if he knew about it to post to the world.
Obviously he's afraid of being treated against his will. He needs the level of handlers Britney had back in the day right now..not these yes men egging him on.


----------



## Lodpah

TC1 said:


> He tweeted that Kim "tried to come to Wyoming with a doctor" clearly she didn't try very hard if he knew about it to post to the world.
> Obviously he's afraid of being treated against his will. He needs the level of handlers Britney had back in the day right now..not these yes men egging him on.


Well I understand Dave Chappelle jumped on a plane and is with him now. That’s a good thing since Chappelle supposedly is bi- polar too so that really helps, if true.


----------



## bag-mania

He explained it in his Kimmel interview from after his last breakdown. He is on his meds here and he is completely coherent. He embraces being bipolar and believes it helps his creativity. How do you fight that?


----------



## zinacef

He might not just be bipolar but a combination of other mental illness which makes it harder to treat.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Considering the KarJenners are nothing more than a hive of multi-generational cluster B spectrum personalities themselves (with all of the dysfunctional/harmful behavior that goes along with it) and Kris herself was diagnosed by a court-appointed shrink as a sociopath, I'm not shocked they aren't doing anything about him. This is exactly what they want from him.


----------



## mdcx

Wow, Kanye is really in a bad space. It does seem though that this has been coming for a long time and while Kim cannot force him to take meds, she could request a psychiatric hold etc or move for a separation to protect the kids.


----------



## Jayne1

This video was on-line and I grabbed a shot from TMZ.

Who in the world would buy clothes from this guy? lol









						Dave Chappelle Visits Kanye West in Wyoming, Following Twitter Rant
					

Dave Chappelle is visiting Kanye West following the rapper's twitter meltdown.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## PewPew

Jayne1 said:


> Who in the world would buy clothes from this guy? lol



It’s an annual collection ~ they’re all dressed for different seasons and activities!

Seriously though, it’s good that Dave’s there. He’s doesn’t need any money from Kanye & doesn’t need the publicity either. Dave is someone Kanye respects and can speak from experience as he checked into a clinic in South Africa for his mental health 15 yrs ago (after leaving Comedy Central).


----------



## Eva1991

I hope he gets the help he needs soon. He's going through some sort of manic or psychotic episode. It's sad to watch someone going through that in public. Let's hope that Kim and / or someone who's close to him and he feels he can trust can get him to talk to a therapist or take his medication. It's crucial in cases like this for the patient to take their medication regularly. When one stops they start spiraling downwards and it's even more difficult to get them to start their medication again.


----------



## limom

It is amazing that all his mental meltdown occurs when he needs to promote something...
His album ”Donda” is coming out on Friday...
Sunken place indeed.
Guilt is a mofo...
And as always, the closet kills.


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## bag-mania

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 4796137



Wow. He’s a mean @sshole when he’s having an episode. If he wants a divorce it is easy enough for him to get one. He has plenty of lawyers.

I feel so sorry for any family members who have to deal with somebody like him.  Imagine having other people judging you because you can’t control the behavior of another living human being.


----------



## iluvmybags

bag-mania said:


> Wow. He’s a mean @sshole when he’s having an episode. If he wants a divorce it is easy enough for him to get one. He has plenty of lawyers.
> 
> I feel so sorry for any family members who have to deal with somebody like him.  Imagine having other people judging you because you can’t control the behavior of another living human being.



You cannot be serious
What part of what he said is unbelievable?
Personally, I believe every word & think it makes total sense
When there's as much money as there is between this family & Kanye, I guarantee there are contracts and more contracts & filing for a divorce is not as simple as it as for the average person, and with what is publicly known about Kris, imagine what we don't know


----------



## bisousx

I don’t think it would be so easy for Kanye to up and divorce Kim with all their children and money mixed up. He doesn’t feel like he’s in good company looking out for him and he knows he’s unstable, albeit creative. 

I also think he loves Kim, since his now deleted tweets mostly mention only Kris in a negative way.


----------



## Tivo

PewPew said:


> It’s an annual collection ~ they’re all dressed for different seasons and activities!
> 
> Seriously though, it’s good that Dave’s there. He’s doesn’t need any money from Kanye & doesn’t need the publicity either. Dave is someone Kanye respects and can speak from experience as *he checked into a clinic in South Africa for his mental health 15 yrs ago (after leaving Comedy Central).*


That is not true. Dave has said many times he never received medical treatment in Africa.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I don’t think it would be so easy for Kanye to up and divorce Kim with all their children and money mixed up. He doesn’t feel like he’s in good company looking out for him and he knows he’s unstable, albeit creative.
> 
> I also think he loves Kim, since his now deleted tweets mostly mention only Kris in a negative way.


He is mad that Kim had a sexual life before him.
Plus, although he joked and pretended to be proud of her so called porn past, no man wants to see his SO in this light, imo.
He married her and had 4 kids with her. He will deal.
Not for nothing, Amber was no virgin either.


----------



## bag-princess

iluvmybags said:


> You cannot be serious
> What part of what he said is unbelievable?
> Personally, I believe every word & think it makes total sense
> When there's as much money as there is between this family & Kanye, I guarantee there are contracts and more contracts & filing for a divorce is not as simple as it as for the average person, and with what is publicly known about Kris, imagine what we don't know




EXACTLY!!!
it's not unbelievable at all.  anyone who watches this family would!  and how many times have people said that this is exactly what they don't want to happen - kanye has been around them long enough to know how they work behind the curtain!!  but lawd - when he called her Kris Jung Un   DEAD!!!!


----------



## limom

Kim responds on insta screen shots.


----------



## bag-mania

iluvmybags said:


> You cannot be serious
> What part of what he said is unbelievable?
> Personally, I believe every word & think it makes total sense
> When there's as much money as there is between this family & Kanye, I guarantee there are contracts and more contracts & filing for a divorce is not as simple as it as for the average person, and with what is publicly known about Kris, imagine what we don't know



I am serious. He has four little children who will one day know what he said, not only about their mother but also about North. North already is old enough to understand a lot. A good father tries to protect his children from anything that might hurt them, even words. It doesn’t even occur to Kanye to think about his children before himself. It’s always all about him! He’s in his 40s isn’t it time for him to grow up and act like a man instead of a selfish man-child who needs to always be indulged?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Having sympathy for a Kardashian is something I'd never imagined having, but I do feel for her. My mom has severe bipolar disorder and I know first-hand how powerless the family is. I hope he finds the help he needs.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Kim responds on insta screen shots.
> View attachment 4796183
> View attachment 4796184
> View attachment 4796185




copied and pasted - she did not write it at all.




bag-mania said:


> I am serious. He has four little children who will one day know what he said, not only about their mother but also about North. North already is old enough to understand a lot. A good father tries to protect his children from anything that might hurt them, even words. It doesn’t even occur to Kanye to think about his children before himself. It’s always all about him! *He’s in his 40s isn’t it time for him to grow up and act like a man instead of a selfish man-child who needs to always be indulged*?




the man is mentally ill obviously - his age has nothing to do with it!  and "growing up" is not the correct treatment and will not solve it.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> the man is mentally ill obviously - his age has nothing to do with it!  and "growing up" is not the correct treatment and will not solve it.



Even when he is on his meds he is still self-absorbed. That is who Kanye is.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Never thought I’d say it, but I feel bad for Kim.


----------



## iluvmybags

bag-mania said:


> I am serious. He has four little children who will one day know what he said, not only about their mother but also about North. North already is old enough to understand a lot. A good father tries to protect his children from anything that might hurt them, even words. It doesn’t even occur to Kanye to think about his children before himself. It’s always all about him! He’s in his 40s isn’t it time for him to grow up and act like a man instead of a selfish man-child who needs to always be indulged?



Yea, Kim isn't responsible for anything and she'll never have to answer for anything, right? 
Maybe it's time the entire group of Kardashian women grew up & started acted like human beings rather businesses who use people for profits, including their own kids. If you look up the word SELFISH in the dictionary, I guarantee you'd see KARDASHIAN before WEST

Its also pretty apparent you have no idea how mental illness works & the effects it has on a person & their family. I will never understand what it is about this family that causes people to go so ridiculously overboard in their defense


----------



## iluvmybags

limom said:


> Kim responds on insta screen shots.
> View attachment 4796183
> View attachment 4796184
> View attachment 4796185




Why is this written like a poem or greeting card?
Everything with this family is a performance


----------



## bag-mania

iluvmybags said:


> Yea, Kim isn't responsible for anything and she'll never have to answer for anything, right?
> Maybe it's time the entire group of Kardashian women grew up & started acted like human beings rather businesses who use people for profits, including their own kids. If you look up the word SELFISH in the dictionary, I guarantee you'd see KARDASHIAN before WEST
> 
> Its also pretty apparent you have no idea how mental illness works & the effects it has on a person & their family. I will never understand what it is about this family that causes people to go so ridiculously overboard in their defense



Oh I see, it’s all the Kardashians’ fault. Kanye is not responsible for anything he says and does.


----------



## PewPew

Tivo said:


> That is not true. Dave has said many times he never received medical treatment in Africa.



This is good to know. I was going off the news articles, including network news articles from 2005 & remember him talking about the extreme stress of losing his dad in his Oprah interview (2006), but in retrospect I could TOTALLY see how Comedy Central might have tried to discredit him by putting out stories of hospitalization and hinting at drug issues, given how much money was on the line with Dave’s show. I saw him film one of his standup specials & it was amazing! I’m so glad he was able to come back on his terms


----------



## iluvmybags

bag-mania said:


> Oh I see, it’s all the Kardashians’ fault. Kanye is not responsible for anything he says and does.


Don't put words into my mouth. Responsibility and Fault mean two different things
And I stand by what I said -- I will never understand people who go so far overboard in their support of people who are so obviously selfish and self-important they would step on you instead of over you if they had a chance


----------



## giantswing

Eh. Kim is an adult who makes her own decisions and has means to deal with the outcome of them.


----------



## bag-mania

iluvmybags said:


> Don't put words into my mouth. Responsibility and Fault mean two different things
> And I stand by what I said -- I will never understand people who go so far overboard in their support of people who are so obviously selfish and self-important they would step on you instead of over you if they had a chance



Hey, I can’t stand the Kardashians either!! We are on the same page on that. But they are not the reason for Kanye‘s breakdown. He stopped taking his meds. He had it under control for a while and he decided he didn’t need it anymore. That choice is 100% on him. If he is unhappy with Kim he can divorce her.  Nobody is stopping him. 

Kanye is a smart guy who has shown creative brilliance over the years. He knows what happens to him when he doesn’t follow his doctors’ orders. He’s talked about it at length in interviews and it’s obvious he doesn’t take his mental health as seriously as he should. And if he won’t, what chance does anyone else have to help him?


----------



## RueMonge

lanasyogamama said:


> Never thought I’d say it, but I feel bad for Kim.


I do too. It seems like she jumped from a controlling mother to a controlling spouse.


----------



## iluvmybags

bag-mania said:


> Hey, I can’t stand the Kardashians either!! We are on the same page on that. But they are not the reason for Kanye‘s breakdown. He stopped taking his meds. He had it under control for a while and he decided he didn’t need it anymore. That choice is 100% on him. If he is unhappy with Kim he can divorce her.  Nobody is stopping him.
> 
> Kanye is a smart guy who has shown creative brilliance over the years. He knows what happens to him when he doesn’t follow his doctors’ orders. He’s talked about it at length in interviews and it’s obvious he doesn’t take his mental health as seriously as he should. And if he won’t, what chance does anyone else have to help him?



And I never said Kim was the reason for Kanye's breakdown -- I said I believe what Kanye was saying as far as Kim trying to have him committed, cheating, being a fake/phony/liar, trying to divorce her & Kris' comparison to KYJ. I stand by that. Just look at her statement -- WTF is is written like a Hallmark greeting card? Everything with this family is for show & entertainment. Even the mental breakdown of a family member. 




iluvmybags said:


> You cannot be serious
> What part of what he said is unbelievable?
> Personally, I believe every word & think it makes total sense
> When there's as much money as there is between this family & Kanye, I guarantee there are contracts and more contracts & filing for a divorce is not as simple as it as for the average person, and with what is publicly known about Kris, imagine what we don't know





iluvmybags said:


> Yea, Kim isn't responsible for anything and she'll never have to answer for anything, right?
> Maybe it's time the entire group of Kardashian women grew up & started acted like human beings rather businesses who use people for profits, including their own kids. If you look up the word SELFISH in the dictionary, I guarantee you'd see KARDASHIAN before WEST
> 
> Its also pretty apparent you have no idea how mental illness works & the effects it has on a person & their family. I will never understand what it is about this family that causes people to go so ridiculously overboard in their defense


----------



## iluvmybags

RueMonge said:


> I do too. It seems like she jumped from a controlling mother to a controlling spouse.


You seriously think Kanye was/is controlling Kim?


----------



## RueMonge

iluvmybags said:


> You seriously think Kanye was/is controlling Kim?



It’s her choice to be controlled certainly, but I’m thinking back to how she changed her style of dress for him, for example. I’m not a Kim fan, but she maybe chooses to be a Chamaeleon to please people.


----------



## bag-mania

iluvmybags said:


> And I never said Kim was the reason for Kanye's breakdown -- I said I believe what Kanye was saying as far as Kim trying to have him committed, cheating, being a fake/phony/liar, trying to divorce her & Kris' comparison to KYJ. I stand by that. Just look at her statement -- WTF is is written like a Hallmark greeting card? Everything with this family is for show & entertainment. Even the mental breakdown of a family member.



Kim showed restraint in letting the legal team handle the statement. Why should she engage in a Twitter war with her own husband who just called her a whore to the entire world? He can’t take back words like that. There’s no reason for her to continue feeding his drama.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

limom said:


> Kim responds on insta screen shots.
> View attachment 4796183
> View attachment 4796184
> View attachment 4796185


I wonder if she wrote it? It's a VERY well-written statement and just the perfect words for what's happening to him/them right now imo


----------



## beyhiveacolyte

giantswing said:


> Eh. Kim is an adult who makes her own decisions and has means to deal with the outcome of them.



And she chose to stick with Kanye, even through the midst of all the other stuff going on. It can't be easy to be a businesswoman, mother, and spouse, with cameras on you constantly. I can't say I'd do any better in her position.


----------



## iluvmybags

bag-mania said:


> Kim showed restraint in letting the legal team handle the statement. Why should she engage in a Twitter war with her own husband who just called her a whore to the entire world? He can’t take back words like that. There’s no reason for her to continue feeding his drama.


Right, because all lawyers use Instagram to put out official statements on behalf of their clients and compose them to resemble a Hallmark greeting card


----------



## limom

anyone who is familiar with Kim, knows that she is simply unable to write at that level.
It is not because she fancies herself as a lawyer that she can write like one.
However, she had to approve of the note‘s sentiment. And I agree with her statement. It is kind considering Kanye’s latest actions.
Nobody deserves to be treated like Kanye is treating his family right now, not  Kim and certainly not North.
What is it with men who can’t keep their mouth closed lately? First, August then Kanye.


----------



## haute okole

Both Kim and Kanye are disgusting fame hoes that deserve each other.  But poor North.  Stupid Kanye knows he can go off the rails when he chooses not to take his medication so he can finish an album.  He is not incompetent, he chose to go off of his meds because it stifles his creativity.  While I feel tremendous empathy for anyone who suffers any type of illness, he chose to gamble with his mental wellness.  He is selfish.  He busted out in tears after claiming his own Dad wanted Donda to have him aborted and in the same breathe admitted he encouraged Kim to abort North.  He is a straight up selfish FOOL.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Everyone involved is trash except the children. I say let them h@#%s fight. I hope they destroy each other and the public can be done with them forever.


----------



## Lounorada

Not gonna lie, Kanye calling PMK 'Kris Jong Un' made me laugh out loud


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> Not gonna lie, Kanye calling PMK 'Kris Jong Un' made me laugh out loud


Totally


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Not gonna lie, Kanye calling PMK 'Kris Jong Un' made me laugh out loud




i.was.hollering!!!!    i will never unsee that!  that beats PMK all day long!!!   






ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wonder if she wrote it? It's a VERY well-written statement and just the perfect words for what's happening to him/them right now imo




kim.  kim kardashian???   hell naw!


----------



## Cocolo

We Watched TMZ of course and heard the news. My husband looked at me & said ‘well can you believe that?’ I took my glasses off I kind of shrugged and said  ‘ Well he’s not really wrong about PMK’





I was looking for the pic of Kris like a devil, with all the KKids in little Devil suits Too, but all I could find where the dancing pickles.

i love Kanye, and hope he steadies himself.   But Kris Jong Un was funny


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i.was.hollering!!!!  i will never unsee that! * that beats PMK all day long*!!!


Without a doubt! It was so damn funny


----------



## Eva1991

haute okole said:


> Both Kim and Kanye are disgusting fame hoes that deserve each other.  But poor North.  Stupid Kanye knows he can go off the rails when he chooses not to take his medication so he can finish an album.  He is not incompetent, he chose to go off of his meds because it stifles his creativity.  While I feel tremendous empathy for anyone who suffers any type of illness, he chose to gamble with his mental wellness.  He is selfish.  He busted out in tears after claiming his own Dad wanted Donda to have him aborted and in the same breathe admitted he encouraged Kim to abort North.  He is a straight up selfish FOOL.



Anyone who's struggling with mental illness and / or has family members who do knows that it's actually not a conscious choice to stop taking your medication. When someone is psychotic for example it's very difficult to get them to take their medication because they may think that people are trying to control them by suggesting meds etc. It's not a decision they willingly make. It's actually a symptom of the disease and usually the case where the therapist that should always be monitroring the use of this medication may prescribe different ones or alter the dosage etc. That's why it's crucial for people who suffer from mental illnesses to be always monitored by a mental health professional who can assess the way the treatment is going and can intervene when needed.


----------



## Eva1991

bag-mania said:


> I am serious. He has four little children who will one day know what he said, not only about their mother but also about North. North already is old enough to understand a lot. A good father tries to protect his children from anything that might hurt them, even words. It doesn’t even occur to Kanye to think about his children before himself. It’s always all about him! He’s in his 40s isn’t it time for him to grow up and act like a man instead of a selfish man-child who needs to always be indulged?



The guy is obviously mentally ill with no control over his actions at this point as he's going through an episode. It happen to anyone; rich or poor; famous or non-famous; young or old. It's not selfishness and it's ignorant to call him selfish especially right now. Say what you want about him / his words / his actions when he's stable. When he's not - and it's not his fault he's not - it's not nice to be criticized like this IMO.


----------



## limom

Eva1991 said:


> The guy is obviously mentally ill with no control over his actions at this point as he's going through an episode. It happen to anyone; rich or poor; famous or non-famous; young or old. It's not selfishness and it's ignorant to call him selfish especially right now. Say what you want about him / his words / his actions when he's stable. When he's not - and it's not his fault he's not - it's not nice to be criticized like this IMO.


One can be bipolar and a decent ,kind person. Kanye happens to be a bipolar jerk.


----------



## bag-mania

Eva1991 said:


> The guy is obviously mentally ill with no control over his actions at this point as he's going through an episode. It happen to anyone; rich or poor; famous or non-famous; young or old. It's not selfishness and it's ignorant to call him selfish especially right now. Say what you want about him / his words / his actions when he's stable. When he's not - and it's not his fault he's not - it's not nice to be criticized like this IMO.



It is not ignorant to call him selfish. He always has been selfish whether he’s on his meds or not. He’s a self-absorbed narcissist who married another self-absorbed narcissist. I can feel bad that he’s currently going through a horrible episode but being bipolar doesn’t mean he gets a free pass and everyone must tolerate whatever he does. We all must live with the ramifications of our choices and actions, even Kanye West.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

The Kardashians have exploited people time and time again for their own gain so I do not feel sorry for her. She is reaping what she has sewn. I hate that Kanye extended their relevance and wish they would have faded to black a long time ago. They have no discernible talent other than leeching off the talent and fame of others. Oh how could I forget? Their talent consist of talking like valley girls, pap strolls, plastic surgery, sex and now exploiting their children. They’re so amazing! *sarcasm* So much dysfunction.


----------



## Eva1991

bag-mania said:


> It is not ignorant to call him selfish. He always has been selfish whether he’s on his meds or not. He’s a self-absorbed narcissist who married another self-absorbed narcissist. I can feel bad that he’s currently going through a horrible episode but being bipolar doesn’t mean he gets a free pass and everyone must tolerate whatever he does. We all must live with the ramifications of our choices and actions, even Kanye West.



He doesn't get a free pass in general obviously. No one does. But he does get one now. His actions have no reason at all. You cannot judge someone who has no control over his actions and does not behave consciously. His words and actions are not products of rational and conscious decision making.


----------



## bag-mania

Eva1991 said:


> He doesn't get a free pass in general obviously. No one does. But he does get one now. His actions have no reason at all. You cannot judge someone who has no control over his actions and does not behave consciously. His words and actions are not products of rational and conscious decision making.



I agree with you on that. He’s clearly going through a bad episode. However, he wasn’t talking nonsensical gibberish that he had no idea what he was saying. Bipolar doesn’t mean it’s all or nothing, he has awareness of what he’s saying.  He knew the hotel he accused his wife of cheating on him in for example.

He made nasty insults publicly towards the mother of his children. Even though he deleted them later they’ve been captured on the Internet forever. His kids have only to discover them for themselves in a few years. (I don’t mind his insults towards PMK so much, she can take care of herself.) But the worst thing was saying he almost wanted poor North aborted at his stupid campaign rally!! He was not unaware of what he was doing at the time because he was speaking about abortion to the crowd and he was using North as his example. 

I can feel sorry for his mental illness but I feel more sorry for those children than I’d ever feel for him. They are the ones who deserve it.


----------



## haute okole

Eva1991 said:


> Anyone who's struggling with mental illness and / or has family members who do knows that it's actually not a conscious choice to stop taking your medication. When someone is psychotic for example it's very difficult to get them to take their medication because they may think that people are trying to control them by suggesting meds etc. It's not a decision they willingly make. It's actually a symptom of the disease and usually the case where the therapist that should always be monitroring the use of this medication may prescribe different ones or alter the dosage etc. That's why it's crucial for people who suffer from mental illnesses to be always monitored by a mental health professional who can assess the way the treatment is going and can intervene when needed.



Not true, my husband is a psychiatrist for LA County and his specialty is Schizophrenia.  Many patients make decisions when they are stable and lucid about their medication because they don’t like the side effects.  There is a big difference between someone who is incompetent because of mental illness and someone is not compliant and has an episode.  Kanye is not incompetent.  It is one thing to choose to go off your meds knowing the adverse consequences.  He choose that course of action because he wanted to work on his album.  This should not be a surprise.  His mother went doctor shopping for a doctor to perform plastic surgery on her after every reputable plastic surgeon in LA refused to operate on her because she was in poor health.  She found one unethical Dr. to operate on her.  Sure enough, she died shortly after of a heart attack.  The Apple does not fall far from the tree.

What is most ridiculous is he is running for President and made this fakakta speech during his first campaign rally.  He gets no free pass from me when he puts himself up there to be judged as a Presidential candidate.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> Not true, my husband is a psychiatrist for LA County and his specialty is Schizophrenia.  Many patients make decisions when they are stable and lucid about their medication because they don’t like the side effects.  There is a big difference between someone who is incompetent because of mental illness and someone is not compliant and has an episode.  Kanye is not incompetent.  It is one thing to choose to go off your meds knowing the adverse consequences.  He choose that course of action because he wanted to work on his album.  This should not be a surprise.  His mother went doctor shopping for a doctor to perform plastic surgery on her after every reputable plastic surgeon in LA refused to operate on her because she was in poor health.  She found one unethical Dr. to operate on her.  Sure enough, she died shortly after of a heart attack.  The Apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> What is most ridiculous is he is running for President and made this fakakta speech during his first campaign rally.  He gets no free pass from me when he puts himself up there to be judged as a Presidential candidate.


Carrie Fisher said she was at her most creative and resourceful when off her meds and manic. I think she stayed on her meds for the most part, but was a little wistful.


----------



## caramelize126

People.com is reporting that "divorce had been in the process for several weeks"









						Kanye West and Kim Kardashian Have Been Considering Divorce for a While
					

One source tells PEOPLE that "both sides feel the marriage is over"




					people.com


----------



## Eva1991

bag-mania said:


> I agree with you on that. He’s clearly going through a bad episode. However, he wasn’t talking nonsensical gibberish that he had no idea what he was saying. Bipolar doesn’t mean it’s all or nothing, he has awareness of what he’s saying.  He knew the hotel he accused his wife of cheating on him in for example.
> 
> He made nasty insults publicly towards the mother of his children. Even though he deleted them later they’ve been captured on the Internet forever. His kids have only to discover them for themselves in a few years. (I don’t mind his insults towards PMK so much, she can take care of herself.) But the worst thing was saying he almost wanted poor North aborted at his stupid campaign rally!! He was not unaware of what he was doing at the time because he was speaking about abortion to the crowd and he was using North as his example.
> 
> I can feel sorry for his mental illness but I feel more sorry for those children than I’d ever feel for him. They are the ones who deserve it.



Of course the things he said about Kim were horrible; she's the mother of his children and they will soon be old enough to read these things online, as you said. North probably already is. That being said, I don't think he could gasp the seriousness of his claims and the consequences they may have in the long term. That's why I'm saying that his words were not products of rational decision making.


----------



## limom

we all don’t understand him because we are not billionaire  








						Damon Dash denies Kanye West is ‘crazy’: ‘I’d like to lose my mind like that’
					

“I see him — he’s cool.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Carrie Fisher said she was at her most creative and resourceful when off her meds and manic. I think she stayed on her meds for the most part, but was a little wistful.


She was an Addict and had electroshock treatment to control her disease.


----------



## bag-mania

Remember the deal Kanye struck with the Gap earlier this month? The Gap is about 5 minutes from going out of business and having a clothing line with Yeezy is supposed to save the company. Well, over the weekend Kanye threatened to walk away from the deal unless they put him on their corporate board. He also threatened to break a deal he made with Adidas  for the same thing, he wants to be on the board. The next day the Gap’s stock plummeted. Are we supposed to feel sorry for Kanye while he manipulates companies who thought that when he signed a contract he would honor it? Even if he was just messing around while giving his speech the damage is done. Because Kanye needs his ego to be petted, there’s a chance people may lose their jobs.









						Gap stock plunges after Kanye West threatens to kill Yeezy deal
					

Shares of the Gap tumbled as much as 7.4 percent Monday after Kanye West threatened to kill its fledgling partnership with his Yeezy brand unless he was given a spot on the company’s board. T…




					nypost.com


----------



## bag-princess

Who in the frickity frack gave this Dr. his license!? 











						Kanye West Gets Evaluated by Doctor as His Friends Fly to Wyoming
					

Kanye West received an evaluation from a doctor who determined him to be in a stable mental state amid concerning public behavior — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ Probably has a PhD in theatre.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Remember the deal Kanye struck with the Gap earlier this month? The Gap is about 5 minutes from going out of business and having a clothing line with Yeezy is supposed to save the company. Well, over the weekend Kanye threatened to walk away from the deal unless they put him on their corporate board. He also threatened to break a deal he made with Adidas  for the same thing, he wants to be on the board. The next day the Gap’s stock plummeted. Are we supposed to feel sorry for Kanye while he manipulates companies who thought that when he signed a contract he would honor it? Even if he was just messing around while giving his speech the damage is done. Because Kanye needs his ego to be petted, there’s a chance people may lose their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap stock plunges after Kanye West threatens to kill Yeezy deal
> 
> 
> Shares of the Gap tumbled as much as 7.4 percent Monday after Kanye West threatened to kill its fledgling partnership with his Yeezy brand unless he was given a spot on the company’s board. T…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


The genius artist/billionaire is misunderstood.  
At his next break down, he can have another guilt induced meltdown, and he will express how he is sorry the Gap went out of business despite his galant attempt to save the company.
He is just your average person at the local asylum with delusion of grandeur, Imo.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> Remember the deal Kanye struck with the Gap earlier this month? The Gap is about 5 minutes from going out of business and having a clothing line with Yeezy is supposed to save the company. Well, over the weekend Kanye threatened to walk away from the deal unless they put him on their corporate board. He also threatened to break a deal he made with Adidas  for the same thing, he wants to be on the board. The next day the Gap’s stock plummeted. Are we supposed to feel sorry for Kanye while he manipulates companies who thought that when he signed a contract he would honor it? Even if he was just messing around while giving his speech the damage is done. Because Kanye needs his ego to be petted, there’s a chance people may lose their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap stock plunges after Kanye West threatens to kill Yeezy deal
> 
> 
> Shares of the Gap tumbled as much as 7.4 percent Monday after Kanye West threatened to kill its fledgling partnership with his Yeezy brand unless he was given a spot on the company’s board. T…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


This is like when his whole tour was cancelled at the last minute and left A LOT of people holding the bag (so to speak) when the insurance company said they couldn't cover it. He doesn't care about anyone. At all. He loves to put threats out there and watch people scramble to accommodate.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> The genius artist/billionaire is misunderstood.
> At his next break down, he can have another guilt induced meltdown, and he will express how he is sorry the Gap went out of business despite his galant attempt to save the company.
> He is just your average person at the local asylum with delusion of grandeur, Imo.



He feels no guilt. The narcissism won't allow it. No, if Gap closes down he'll say it was because they didn't put him on the board. It'll be their fault.

Have we been played? He's hanging out at the ranch with his friends, finishing up his album which drops tomorrow, and going to Walmart. He's definitely not looking like a man in the midst of a crisis.


*KANYE WEST LEAVES RANCH WITH DAMON DASH ...Just for a Walmart Run*

*7/22/2020 4:44 PM PT*







*Kanye West* has a steady stream of close friends showing up in Wyoming -- the latest being *Damon Dash*, who he took for an essential items shopping trip.

It appears Dame arrived at Ranch West sometime Wednesday, and the duo hit up the Walmart in nearby Cody ... wearing face masks to enter, as required.






The hip-hop superstars weren't exactly trying to stay incognito -- once outside they removed their masks and sat on a bench for a bit talking.

Of course, these 2 go way back to their Roc-A-Fella Records days, and it seems Dame flew in to check on Ye ... on the heels of his Monday and Tuesday night *Twitter attacks* against his wife and mother-in-law.





Dash posted a pic of Kanye, himself and a few others touring the ranch grounds with the caption, "We good."

Remember, on Tuesday morning it was *Dave Chappelle* who dropped in at the ranch and certainly seemed to *lift Yeezy's spirits* ... at least for a while.






Kanye is reportedly working on new music while he's in Wyoming, so it's possible Dame came by for that too -- but we know family and friends have been concerned about his mental health since *the Sunday rally* in South Carolina.

*Kim Kardashian*'s made it clear her husband is in the *grips of a bipolar episode* and adds, "Those who are close with Kanye know his heart and understand his words some times do not align with his intentions."

With Dave, and now Dame, jetting into Wyoming ... Kanye's friends are doing their best to rally around him.









						Kanye West Makes Walmart Run with Damon Dash
					

Kanye West has a steady stream of close friends showing up in Wyoming -- the latest being Damon Dash, who he took for an essential items shopping trip.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

Is he getting paid by Walmart?
Hanging out with Dame?
The blind leading the blind..
Why is he the only one wearing a hoody?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Is he getting paid by Walmart?
> Hanging out with Dame?
> The blind leading the blind..
> Why is he the only one wearing a hoody?



He's out in the country in Wyoming. It's possible there isn't much in the way of shopping there besides Walmart.

After I read the Walmart story this one popped up from last year. They were warned by the Fish and Game Commission to stop chasing the antelope with their ATVs. Geez, celebrities annoy the hell out of me. Don't move into the wilderness if you can't respect nature.  









						Kanye and Kim Are In Trouble for Harassing Antelope
					

This offense can be considered a federal crime and could land you a fine of up to $435.




					963theblaze.com


----------



## PewPew

limom said:


> we all don’t understand him because we are not billionaire



I’m not surprised producer Damon Dash said that, as he certainly runs with a wealthy, self-absorbed crowd. But his statements are so tone-deaf. So many artists and wealthy people suffer from bipolar disorder, and very few billionaires act like Kanye (ie demanding to be on the Gap board etc) & stay in charge of their companies. 

The first time Kanye behaved like this in public, he wasn’t a billionaire. In fact the opposite was true. Ye admitted he was tens of millions of dollars in debt & publicly blasted Jay-Z & the Facebook founder for not bailing him out. This was during his Pablo tour when he was ranting to the captive audience, before his was hospitalized and diagnosed with bipolar disorder. (He’s incredibly fortunate financially in that his Adidas/Yeezy brand has done so well worldwide in recent years.)


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Eva1991 said:


> Anyone who's struggling with mental illness and / or has family members who do knows that it's actually not a conscious choice to stop taking your medication. When someone is psychotic for example it's very difficult to get them to take their medication because they may think that people are trying to control them by suggesting meds etc. It's not a decision they willingly make. It's actually a symptom of the disease and usually the case where the therapist that should always be monitroring the use of this medication may prescribe different ones or alter the dosage etc. That's why it's crucial for people who suffer from mental illnesses to be always monitored by a mental health professional who can assess the way the treatment is going and can intervene when needed.





haute okole said:


> Not true, my husband is a psychiatrist for LA County and his specialty is Schizophrenia.  Many patients make decisions when they are stable and lucid about their medication because they don’t like the side effects.  There is a big difference between someone who is incompetent because of mental illness and someone is not compliant and has an episode.  Kanye is not incompetent.  It is one thing to choose to go off your meds knowing the adverse consequences.  He choose that course of action because he wanted to work on his album.  This should not be a surprise.  His mother went doctor shopping for a doctor to perform plastic surgery on her after every reputable plastic surgeon in LA refused to operate on her because she was in poor health.  She found one unethical Dr. to operate on her.  Sure enough, she died shortly after of a heart attack.  The Apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> What is most ridiculous is he is running for President and made this fakakta speech during his first campaign rally.  He gets no free pass from me when he puts himself up there to be judged as a Presidential candidate.




I work in healthcare- Kanye (when he was in a medically stabilized, lucid state) has stated several times that when he has been stabilized he will *willingly* go off his meds. That he said that with full capacities is a fact. He knowingly and willingly does it. People who are on their meds are fully capable of making legal decisions and signing legal documents, etc. and have free will.

When we see a patient that does this, there's little to be done for it unless they have an episode that falls under involuntary commitment laws, or he has interaction with the police/paramedics due to self harm/harm to others. They make that decision knowing full well the consequences.

On another note, Kimmy was seen filming her show again today, laughing and cutting up like nothing's wrong...I guess as long as you can exploit somebody for attention/$, all is right. I'm willing to bet if he gets involuntarily committed, her family will exploit him in some type of docu-interview with a network.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

PewPew said:


> Hmmm, record producer Damon Dash certainly runs with a wealthy, self-absorbed crowd, but his statements make him sound so tone-deaf. So many artists and wealthy people suffer from bipolar disorder, and very few billionaires act like Kanye (ie demanding to be on the Gap board etc) & stay in charge of their companies.
> 
> The first time Kanye behaved like this in public, he wasn’t a billionaire. In fact Ye admitted was tens of millions of dollars in debt & publicly blasting Jay-Z & the Facebook founder for not bailing him out. He’s incredibly fortunate his Adidas/Yeezy brand has done so well worldwide in recent years.


Not to mention Dame is an exploitative POS himself.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

...I should have written theatre of the absurd.


----------



## LemonDrop

That headline makes it sound so dramatic. Gap closed at $12.89 on Friday and closed Monday at $12.41.  It's up over $13 now so I guess they are probably doing better now that Ye is threatening to go.  What Gap customer is buying that Yeezy crap??? Maybe some Yeezy sweatpants.


----------



## limom

At the end of all of this, is he still running for president or not?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> At the end of all of this, is he still running for president or not?



If he suddenly loses interest in his campaign after today we’ll know it was a publicity stunt for his new album. Yeezy running for president got him free national press coverage when he hadn’t been in the news. He’s crazy like a fox.


----------



## CeeJay

I actually (kind of) feel bad for Kim with all the trash-talk that Kanye is splashing-about; I used to like his music and he was (somewhat) entertaining back in the day but now?!?! .. HELL no!  I'm done with him and wish he would just take a seat!


----------



## LemonDrop

bag-mania said:


> If he suddenly loses interest in his campaign after today we’ll know it was a publicity stunt for his new album. Yeezy running for president got him free national press coverage when he hadn’t been in the news. He’s crazy like a fox.



If this is the truth.  Acting like that, the ugly crying, screaming "I was going to kill my daughter"!  If you are so irrelevant that that's what you have to do for media attention??? Then it's time to just let it go.


----------



## DesigningStyle

limom said:


> Kim responds on insta screen shots.
> View attachment 4796183
> View attachment 4796184
> View attachment 4796185



Kim is being supportive.  I believe having this public will bring attention to being bipolar.  I note that Kim chose to sign off not just as "Kim" but with her full name.  I can do nothing but extend grace, compassion and empathy to them.  They are in my prayers.


----------



## bag-mania

LemonDrop said:


> If this is the truth.  Acting like that, the ugly crying, screaming "I was going to kill my daughter"!  If you are so irrelevant that that's what you have to do for media attention??? Then it's time to just let it go.



Only time will tell. TMZ is reporting today that he's refusing to see Kim. Maybe the divorce rumors are true or maybe it's all part of his performance. One thing is certain, if you watch the video he made with Dave Chapelle, he acts just fine. He even tries to nudge Dave into making a joke to end it with. You cannot turn a severe bipolar episode on and off at will, can you?


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Only time will tell. TMZ is reporting today that he's refusing to see Kim. Maybe the divorce rumors are true or maybe it's all part of his performance. One thing is certain, if you watch the video he made with Dave Chapelle, he acts just fine. He even tries to nudge Dave into making a joke to end it with. You cannot turn a severe bipolar episode on and off at will, can you?


Is he bipolar 1 or 2?
On the breakfast club, they say he is always crying. It is kind of true in retrospect.


DesigningStyle said:


> Kim is being supportive.  I believe having this public will bring attention to being bipolar.  I note that Kim chose to sign off not just as "Kim" but with her full name.  I can do nothing but extend grace, compassion and empathy to them.  They are in my prayers.


He is hardly the only person with mental disease but he has to be one of the least compelling and the most ridiculous, imo.
Being ill does not give you a blanket immunity to being a hateful individual , imo.

Plus since this family is in entertainment, it is hard to figure out what is real and what is theater.


----------



## DesigningStyle

limom said:


> He is hardly the only person with mental disease but he has to be one of the least compelling and the most ridiculous, imo.
> Being ill does not give you a blanket immunity to being a hateful individual , imo.
> 
> Plus since this family is in entertainment, it is hard to figure out what is real and what is theater.



And so all I can do is offer prayers.


----------



## limom

DesigningStyle said:


> And so all I can do is offer prayers.


True, their 4 children do need prayers.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> *Is he bipolar 1 or 2?*
> On the breakfast club, they say he is always crying. It is kind of true in retrospect.
> 
> He is hardly the only person with mental disease but he has to be one of the least compelling and the most ridiculous, imo.
> Being ill does not give you a blanket immunity to being a hateful individual , imo.
> 
> Plus since this family is in entertainment, it is hard to figure out what is real and what is theater.



I don't think that has ever been publicly stated. As a guess, I'm thinking 1 all the way. He has the mania and absolutely zero impulse control.

The album releasing today that he has been promoting on social media all week is late. His fans are not pleased.


----------



## Jayne1

LemonDrop said:


> What Gap customer is buying that Yeezy crap??? Maybe some Yeezy sweatpants.


If no Yeezy logo exists on the sweatpants, then maybe...


----------



## Jayne1

Actually, I just read that Mowalola Ogunlesi is the lead designer for YZY GAP, so I guess she's doing all the work and hopefully getting some of the royalties and potential equity that Kanye is receiving.









						Mowalola Ogunlesi’s Yeezy Gap appointment is a pivotal moment for fashion—here’s why
					

The industry has been quick to poach the aesthetics of black women, but slow in giving them the power to express themselves. As the Nigerian-British designer is made design director of Kanye West’s new venture, it might be a sign that brands are finally recognising the value of black female...




					www.vogue.in


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s so bizarre that with all their history Kanye and Taylor ended up with albums coming out at the exact same time.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> It’s so bizarre that with all their history Kanye and Taylor ended up with albums coming out at the exact same time.



It is quite a coincidence. As it turns out Kanye is still tweaking his album and he didn’t release it after all. Daily Mail was reporting that he’s working on a music video today.  I saw on TMZ that Justin Bieber visited him at the ranch and they hung out yesterday.


----------



## mdcx

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I work in healthcare- Kanye (when he was in a medically stabilized, lucid state) has stated several times that when he has been stabilized he will *willingly* go off his meds. That he said that with full capacities is a fact. He knowingly and willingly does it. People who are on their meds are fully capable of making legal decisions and signing legal documents, etc. and have free will.
> 
> When we see a patient that does this, there's little to be done for it unless they have an episode that falls under involuntary commitment laws, or he has interaction with the police/paramedics due to self harm/harm to others. They make that decision knowing full well the consequences.
> 
> On another note, Kimmy was seen filming her show again today, laughing and cutting up like nothing's wrong...I guess as long as you can exploit somebody for attention/$, all is right. I'm willing to bet if he gets involuntarily committed, her family will exploit him in some type of docu-interview with a network.


This is interesting. I would have thought that his current situation would be grounds for involuntary commitment, but perhaps not. I do agree the K family seem to exploit the troubles of all of their associates - see Khloes ex-husband.


----------



## PewPew

Kanye briefly sought medical treatment & has posted an apology to Kim for publicly airing private matters. (It doesn’t directly address his recent erratic behavior.)

TMZ reports his medical visit was for anxiety.

_______
*”Please forgive me': Kanye West apologizes to Kim Kardashian for airing 'private matter' on Twitter as he visits ER in Wyoming after private jet flight to California where he didn't see her” *

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8560105/Kanye-West-confidently-declares-beat-Joe-*****-write-votes.html









						Kanye West Visits Hospital Over Anxiety, Invites Paparazzi Inside Ranch House
					

Kanye West showed up at a hospital near his Wyoming ranch Saturday, and a short time later an ambulance arrived at his property ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## haute okole

My husband said that Kanye is leaving his Manic Stage and now entering the depressive stage.  In uncontrolled Bipolar, the depression is often times worse than the mania.  He is probably very regretful and anxious about the mess he made.


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West Begs Wife Kim Kardashian To ‘Forgive’ Him After He Tweets About Wanting To ‘Divorce’ Her
					

Kanye West just apologized to wife Kim Kardashian, following his recent comments about almost aborting their daughter & wanting to ‘divorce’ her after her 2018 meeting with Meek Mil…




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## bag-princess

haute okole said:


> My husband said that Kanye is leaving his Manic Stage and now entering the depressive stage.  In uncontrolled Bipolar, the depression is often times worse than the mania.  *He is probably very regretful and anxious about the mess he made.*



He is from what I just posted above


----------



## MACBA

he's completely lost


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> My husband said that Kanye is leaving his Manic Stage and now entering the depressive stage.  In uncontrolled Bipolar, the depression is often times worse than the mania.  He is probably very regretful and anxious about the mess he made.


I remember this with my mother, and oftentimes we simply had to send her to the Hospital because she would try to commit suicide.  Even though she might have been regretful, alas .. my mother would never say "sorry" .. she was way too narcissistic to do that.


----------



## PewPew

Kim met with Ye in Wyoming. This can’t be easy for anyone. I feel awful for their kids. 

—————————








						Kim Kardashian in tears as she meets Kanye West crisis talks
					

Kim Kardashian West has been pictured sobbing during an intense conversation with her husband Kanye West, after flying in to join the troubled rapper in Wyoming




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ThisVNchick

PewPew said:


> Kim met with Ye in Wyoming. This can’t be easy for anyone. I feel awful for their kids.
> 
> —————————
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian in tears as she meets Kanye West crisis talks
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian West has been pictured sobbing during an intense conversation with her husband Kanye West, after flying in to join the troubled rapper in Wyoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Does everything have to be photographed? Even when their marriage is supposedly on the brink of divorce, Kim has to call the paps to document this moment. Nothing is private and that leads me to think she's over this marriage and this whole "scene" is just to get some public sympathy and to "show" that she tried to salvage whatever it is that they have going on. 

I definitely feel for their children. Kim and Kayne, not so much.


----------



## Sferics

I don't think she did call them this time.
Otherwise the pics would be much more spectacular and unambiguous.


----------



## Lounorada

Sferics said:


> I don't think she did call them this time.
> Otherwise the pics would be much more spectacular and unambiguous.


Yeah, you could be right. Kim might not have called the paps to picture their meeting, but someone did call them and that leaves one other person in my mind who would do such a thing to suit themselves and their 'brand' and not consider the sensitivity of the issue (which happened with Lamar before)... and that's Kris Jong-un PMK.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, you could be right. Kim might not have called the paps to picture their meeting, but someone did call them and that leaves one other person in my mind who would do such a thing to suit themselves and their 'brand' and not consider the sensitivity of the issue (which happened with Lamar before)... *and that's Kris Jong-un PMK.*




noooooo leave it as Kris Jong-un!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> I don't think she did call them this time.
> Otherwise the pics would be much more spectacular and unambiguous.




she knows they were being taken -  she couldn't be all pretty and happy for the camera.


----------



## bag-mania

ThisVNchick said:


> Does everything have to be photographed? Even when their marriage is supposedly on the brink of divorce, Kim has to call the paps to document this moment. Nothing is private and that leads me to think she's over this marriage and this whole "scene" is just to get some public sympathy and to "show" that she tried to salvage whatever it is that they have going on.
> 
> I definitely feel for their children. Kim and Kayne, not so much.



Nobody called the paps. You know they have been hovering around that Wyoming ranch like vultures ever since Kanye had his latest breakdown. Do you think Kanye called them to take his photo when he was shopping at Walmart last week? The most successful paparazzi are the ones who appear where the celebs don’t want them to be.


----------



## CeeJay

PewPew said:


> Kim met with Ye in Wyoming. This can’t be easy for anyone. I feel awful for their kids.
> 
> —————————
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian in tears as she meets Kanye West crisis talks
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian West has been pictured sobbing during an intense conversation with her husband Kanye West, after flying in to join the troubled rapper in Wyoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I was about North's age when I truly started to realize that something was very wrong with my mother (being taken away in an ambulance); I remember thinking it was my fault (for whatever reason) .. you never forget that type of stuff!  However, I have found that there are 2 types of people who deal with this .. those that this "destroys" you and unfortunately, you may go down the path of drugs/alcohol to ease "the pain"  -OR-  those that dealing with this situation makes you stronger.  Thankfully, I'm #2 .. and while I would never wish anyone else to have to go through what I did (and my 2 sisters), I did see what it does to a family and as such, I have a lot of sympathy for them.  I have mixed feelings about Kim & Kanye ..


----------



## TC1

There are a lot of other places they could have met if they didn't want to be photographed   
I don't think any of the children have had much interaction with their father. They don't live with him..Kim knows he's not stable..I'm sure it's very limited.


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> *There are a lot of other places they could have met if they didn't want to be photographed *
> I don't think any of the children have had much interaction with their father. They don't live with him..Kim knows he's not stable..I'm sure it's very limited.



They were in their own vehicle in the drive through lane of a fast food restaurant. It wasn't a planned photo op. I doubt they cared either way whether someone takes their picture or not. They are used to it.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> They were in their own vehicle in the drive through lane of a fast food restaurant. It wasn't a planned photo op. I doubt they cared either way whether someone takes their picture or not. They are used to it.


Kim always cares that her picture is being taken. They are surrounded by people all of the time. They didn't need to go out if they didn't want to be "seen"
There are people flying in from all over to help Kanye. It's her turn to be part of that..not just IG posts and Ye's Twitter rants. She wants everyone to know she's in a car having a "breakdown" or whatever spin KJU has put on it.


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Kim always cares that her picture is being taken. They are surrounded by people all of the time. They didn't need to go out if they didn't want to be "seen"



I am usually one to take a cheap shot at Kim because everything she does seems to ask for it. But I absolutely believe she has no control over anything that's happening with Kanye. If he suddenly decided they were going to Wendy's for take-out, then they were going to Wendy's. It has taken her over a week to get her foot in the door and get him to the point where he's willing to talk and hopefully he's willing to LISTEN. Maybe she can talk him into taking his meds again. As much as everyone criticizes her handling of him, I doubt there is anyone who has a better chance of success than her.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bag-mania said:


> Nobody called the paps. You know they have been hovering around that Wyoming ranch like vultures ever since Kanye had his latest breakdown. Do you think Kanye called them to take his photo when he was shopping at Walmart last week? The most successful paparazzi are the ones who appear where the celebs don’t want them to be.



Where were these paps when Kylie was preggers? She was able to keep her whole pregnancy under wraps but this can't be kept within the family? Really? The photos are also kinda blurry which makes me think these were taken from far away, but even then Kim is able to make eye contact with almost all of the shots 

If they don't want to be seen, then they'll make it happen. They didn't have to go out. I bet there's uber eats-like services in WY.


----------



## bag-mania

ThisVNchick said:


> Where were these paps when Kylie was preggers? She was able to keep her whole pregnancy under wraps but this can't be kept within the family? Really? The photos are also kinda blurry which makes me think these were taken from far away, but even then Kim is able to make eye contact with almost all of the shots
> 
> If they don't want to be seen, then they'll make it happen. They didn't have to go out. I bet there's uber eats-like services in WY.



What if they don't care whether they are seen? That doesn't mean they want it. The photos sold to DM were the best of probably dozens shot. The best images would be the ones showing their faces.

I get that Kim is despised, but why the hypocrisy? Nobody was crying "he called the paps" when Kanye was sitting on a bench in town with his friend last week.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> They were in their own vehicle in the drive through lane of a fast food restaurant. *It wasn't a planned photo op.* I doubt they cared either way whether someone takes their picture or not. They are used to it.




are we talking about the Kardashian family???


----------



## bag-princess

ThisVNchick said:


> *Where were these paps when Kylie was preggers? She was able to keep her whole pregnancy under wraps but this can't be kept within the family?* Really? The photos are also kinda blurry which makes me think these were taken from far away, but even then Kim is able to make eye contact with almost all of the shots
> 
> *If they don't want to be seen, then they'll make it happen.* They didn't have to go out. I bet there's uber eats-like services in WY.


----------



## bag-mania

When there have been rumors of a Kim and Kanye divorce and with Kanye posting loopy messages, nobody needs to call the paparazzi. That little Wyoming town is crawling with them. They know a payday when they see it.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> When there have been rumors of a Kim and Kanye divorce and with Kanye posting loopy messages, nobody needs to call the paparazzi. That little Wyoming town is crawling with them. They know a payday when they see it.


----------



## Jayne1

I can see PMK sending a photographer to keep Kim looking sympathetic in this relationship. 

Remember when Kim was engaged to what’s his name and they were house hunting somewhere around Minneapolis. A photographer captured some grainy shots which were published in the K’s favourite tabloid. (As if a pap would be somewhere in Minnesota looking for Kim.)

Anyway, these grainy, crying (boy her face is frozen) shots remind me of previous pap photos.


----------



## Lounorada

The pics were prob taken over the course of a few mins maybe only a few seconds, but even so it looks like Kanye is talking over her talking/crying. He uses his hands when talking and those hands of his are up and moving in the pics. Judging by how vocal he normally is i'd say Kim has her work cut out trying to talk sense into him, whatever state he may be in.


----------



## limom

Are they filming for season 19?


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye is skirting the truth (and reality) again. He is accused of faking many of the signatures on his petitions to appear on the presidential ballots in New Jersey and Illinois. Methinks he is not taking his campaign seriously. 

*NJ ******** challenges Kanye West's petition signatures to appear on presidential ballot*
A former congressional candidate in New Jersey is challenging Kanye West’s petition to be included as an independent candidate on the presidential ballot, claiming some of the signatures appear to be missing required information and may be written by the same person.

Scott Salmon, a ********ic lawyer who ran for Congress in 2018, sent a letter to the state Division of Elections questioning the validity of West’s petition signatures, Politico reported Wednesday.

West filed 1,327 petition signatures with New Jersey on Monday, which was significantly more than the 800 necessary to secure a place on the ballot.

However, Salmon claimed that they were “egregiously bad, almost to a degree insulting.” 

He told the outlet that the signatures on West's petition include dozens of people in a row whose handwriting looks similar, even including little circles over the letter I in their names.

“The odds that 30 people in a row from all over the state would have a little circle about the Is is a little hard to believe,” he said.

West, who listed his address as Cody, Wyo., was one of seven independent candidates who filed with New Jersey. 

The rapper, who was raised in Chicago, is also facing a petition challenge in Illinois, where there are reportedly three objections filed with the state’s board of elections.



West submitted 412 pages of signature sheets just four minutes before the deadline, Illinois State Board of Elections Public Information Officer Matt Dietrich said in a statement to The Hill last week. 

Petition sheets typically contain 10 names per sheet. Not every line of the pages West submitted are filled, according to Dietrich, and election officials will need to certify that he received at least 2,500 signatures.

The entertainer made his July 4 candidacy announcement late in the election cycle, with slightly more than 120 days until Election Day. Candidates register with the Federal Election Commission to disclose their campaign finance information, but they need to register in each state to be put on the ballot.

He has so far missed the deadline to appear on the ballots in several states, including North Carolina, New Mexico, Texas, Michigan, Florida and Indiana. The next upcoming filing deadline is for New York on Thursday.

https://thehill.com/homenews/campai...-kanye-wests-petition-signatures-to-appear-on


----------



## TC1

^^ that's hilarious. Did they have a 5th grader do those?


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> ^^ that's hilarious. Did they have a 5th grader do those?



Yes. He probably paid her a quarter a name.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> Yes. He probably paid her a quarter a name.


Surprised there weren't hearts over it "i's" instead of those circles


----------



## pixiejenna

can a 5th grader write in cursive? I thought they stopped teaching it a long time ago. Even at work when dealing with new hires they print their names on all of their paperwork because they can’t “sign” their names lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Is that illegal?


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> Is that illegal?



Oh, hell yeah. Now because it’s Kanye I doubt there will be any charges. Nobody seems to be taking him seriously.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## bag-princess

he's baaaaack!!!


*Kanye West files Ohio paperwork to run for US president, Frank LaRose’s office confirms*








NEWS
*Kanye West files Ohio paperwork to run for US president, Frank LaRose’s office confirms*


By John Deike | August 5, 2020 at 3:16 PM CDT - Updated August 5 at 4:58 PM

CLEVELAND, Ohio (WOIO) - On Wednesday afternoon, Kanye West filed initial paperwork to get on the presidential ballot in two swing states, Colorado and Ohio, after filing to get on the ballot in Wisconsin yesterday.
The Ohio Secretary of State’s office announced that an aid for West’s campaign filed the paperwork and petitions for the rapper and his vice presidential running mate, Michelle Tidball, just before the 5 p.m. deadline today.
West and Tidball filed as independent candidates, and if West’s submission isn’t accepted, he has until Aug. 24 to legally file as a write-in candidate.
The Hip Hip star, who’s won nearly two dozen Grammy Awards, has raised eyebrows in the past two weeks with his possible run and his remarks regarding Harriet Tubman, saying the Underground Railroad conductor “never actually freed the slaves, she just had them work for other white people.”
West’s wife, Kim Kardashian, went public in late July regarding his mental health, saying he’s a “brilliant but complicated” person who suffers from bipolar disorder.
West then took to Twitter in what appeared to be a response to Kardashian’s statements:



> There is a tactic of 4 D’s Distract Discredit
> Dismiss
> To Destroy I am quite alright Take a second and think about what is being projected here
> — ye (@kanyewest) July 31, 2020













						Kanye West files Ohio paperwork to run for US president, Frank LaRose’s office confirms
					

On Wednesday afternoon, Kanye West filed initial paperwork to get on the presidential ballot in two swing states, Colorado and Ohio, after filing to get on the ballot in Wisconsin yesterday.




					www.wlbt.com


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> he's baaaaack!!!
> 
> 
> *Kanye West files Ohio paperwork to run for US president, Frank LaRose’s office confirms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWS
> *Kanye West files Ohio paperwork to run for US president, Frank LaRose’s office confirms*
> 
> 
> By John Deike | August 5, 2020 at 3:16 PM CDT - Updated August 5 at 4:58 PM
> 
> CLEVELAND, Ohio (WOIO) - On Wednesday afternoon, Kanye West filed initial paperwork to get on the presidential ballot in two swing states, Colorado and Ohio, after filing to get on the ballot in Wisconsin yesterday.
> The Ohio Secretary of State’s office announced that an aid for West’s campaign filed the paperwork and petitions for the rapper and his vice presidential running mate, Michelle Tidball, just before the 5 p.m. deadline today.
> West and Tidball filed as independent candidates, and if West’s submission isn’t accepted, he has until Aug. 24 to legally file as a write-in candidate.
> The Hip Hip star, who’s won nearly two dozen Grammy Awards, has raised eyebrows in the past two weeks with his possible run and his remarks regarding Harriet Tubman, saying the Underground Railroad conductor “never actually freed the slaves, she just had them work for other white people.”
> West’s wife, Kim Kardashian, went public in late July regarding his mental health, saying he’s a “brilliant but complicated” person who suffers from bipolar disorder.
> West then took to Twitter in what appeared to be a response to Kardashian’s statements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West files Ohio paperwork to run for US president, Frank LaRose’s office confirms
> 
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Kanye West filed initial paperwork to get on the presidential ballot in two swing states, Colorado and Ohio, after filing to get on the ballot in Wisconsin yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wlbt.com















Oh FFS.


----------



## bag-mania

This should make for some fun in the coming weeks. His running mate is a “biblical life coach.” I’m impressed he was able to find someone who agreed to be on the ticket with him, unless he didn’t ask her first.

What happened to that album he was making such a big fuss about releasing and then nothing?


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> This should make for some fun in the coming weeks. His running mate is a “biblical life coach.” I’m impressed he was able to find someone who agreed to be on the ticket with him, unless he didn’t ask her first.
> 
> What happened to that album he was making such a big fuss about releasing and then nothing?


I think that album has been postponed.

*Kanye West Posts 'Donda' Album Cover*
7/25/2020 by Ashley Iasimone

 FACEBOOK
 TWITTER
 EMAIL ME



https://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/hip-hop/9424631/kanye-west-donda-album-cover-art


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> I think that album has been postponed.
> 
> *Kanye West Posts 'Donda' Album Cover*
> 7/25/2020 by Ashley Iasimone
> 
> FACEBOOK
> TWITTER
> EMAIL ME
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/hip-hop/9424631/kanye-west-donda-album-cover-art



He had been plugging the release on social media right up until the day it was supposed to come out. I wonder if part of it is he is a perfectionist and the new music isn't meeting up to his usual standards. Either that or he really does want to focus on his presidential bid.


----------



## purseinsanity

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4810974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh FFS.


You have GIFs for everything!


----------



## Lounorada

purseinsanity said:


> You have GIFs for everything!


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeez will not be on the Illinois ballot after 1900 of the 3100 signatures on his petition were determined to be invalid lol. Finally something good from the state of Illinois! Just kind of funny that his home state kicked him off the ballot. I don't really know how it works to be added to the ballot but I don't think this is the only state that it's been determined that his petition has fake signatures. Could this be considered a crime?


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Yeez will not be on the Illinois ballot after 1900 of the 3100 signatures on his petition were determined to be invalid lol. Finally something good from the state of Illinois! Just kind of funny that his home state kicked him off the ballot. I don't really know how it works to be added to the ballot but I don't think this is the only state that it's been determined that his petition has fake signatures. *Could this be considered a crime?*




it darn well should be!!  i would be shocked if it isn't.   if it wasn't so pathetic i would find it too funny!


----------



## bag-mania

He withdrew his request to be on New Jersey’s ballot after being confronted with the fraudulent signatures there.  He missed the deadline for most states. Even so, there are still several which will have his name on their ballot. I am waiting for him to throw a tantrum when he finds out none of the networks are going to invite him to their debates.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> He withdrew his request to be on New Jersey’s ballot after being confronted with the fraudulent signatures there.  He missed the deadline for most states. Even so, there are still several which will have his name on their ballot. I am waiting for him to throw a tantrum when he finds out none of the networks are going to invite him to their debates.


I think he is being challenged for my state....Signatures posted here looked like the same person signed it....


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> He withdrew his request to be on New Jersey’s ballot after being confronted with the fraudulent signatures there.  He missed the deadline for most states. Even so, there are still several which will have his name on their ballot. I am waiting for him to throw a tantrum when he finds out none of the networks are going to invite him to their debates.



I feel like the networks would love to have him on imagine the ratings. I think that PMK is working double time and he;s probably not going to be allowed to do any public speaking for quite a while.


----------



## limom

Lock him up!
It is one thing to be bipolar/delusional, it is another to break the law. Maybe a week in a state funding accommodation would force him to take his meds.
I read somewhere that he is doing it to support his new idol and take votes from *****.
He is no different from the mentally ills people who used to think that they were Lincoln, Jesus and the likes.....He lost touch with reality and needs professional help one way or another.
His poor kids.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't really pay that much attention to them but from what I've seen in the TV entertainment shows, she is not saying she won't divorce him....just a matter of time IMO....and I don't think it will be long.  she may wait a while so it doesn't seem she's deserting a mentally ill husband


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like the networks would love to have him on imagine the ratings.



I agree it would have spectacular ratings but any network that had him would lose all credibility as a news organization. Kayne cannot contain himself and he wouldn't follow the rules of debate. He would talk about whatever popped into his head, interrupt when it wasn't his turn, and not answer the questions he was asked. I would feel sorry for any moderator who had the unenviable task of trying to force Kanye to focus.


----------



## bag-mania

Did we miss this? The whole family is on vacation on a tropical island.









						Kim Kardashian and Kanye West in Tropical Island Fortress to Avoid Paparazzi
					

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West wanted an appropriate setting to try and save their marriage, and we've learned, when they jumped on that private jet with their kids, they flew to a tropical island, and this trip is very different from every other.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> Did we miss this? The whole family is on vacation on a tropical island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West in Tropical Island Fortress to Avoid Paparazzi
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West wanted an appropriate setting to try and save their marriage, and we've learned, when they jumped on that private jet with their kids, they flew to a tropical island, and this trip is very different from every other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


With a bit of luck, they'll stay there.


----------



## chowlover2

I just saw they may book Kanye for election fraud...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> I agree it would have spectacular ratings but any network that had him would lose all credibility as a news organization. Kayne cannot contain himself and he wouldn't follow the rules of debate. He would talk about whatever popped into his head, interrupt when it wasn't his turn, and not answer the questions he was asked. I would feel sorry for any moderator who had the unenviable task of trying to force Kanye to focus.


I kind of would like to see this..


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye loves Kris again (and her music choices).


----------



## iluvmybags

I guess Kim hasn't gotten to the part of law school where they learn about election laws










						Kanye West, who is pursuing a spot on the 2020 ballot, met with Jared Kushner. (Published 2020)
					






					t.co


----------



## Lake Effect

bag-mania said:


> He withdrew his request to be on New Jersey’s ballot after being confronted with the fraudulent signatures there.  He missed the deadline for most states. Even so, there are still several which will have his name on their ballot. I am waiting for him to throw a tantrum when he finds out none of the networks are going to invite him to their debates.


I just want to sit here and imagine several long suffering NJ civil servants, sitting in a barely air conditioned office in Trenton looking over his paper work, shaking their heads and just saying, No Sir. No.
At what point does this cross the blurry line from entertainment to a cry for help? Do the Kardashians work that way? I’m older. I never got them.


----------



## bag-princess

and his long suffering wife - depending on who you listen to - was right there by his side!










						Kanye West brings back Sunday Service — with Kim Kardashian there to support him
					

The rapper, Yeezy designer and presidential hopeful shared videos from his first performance with the gospel choir since the coronavirus outbreak.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## thanks sixx

Oh.  This particular entertainer, who has had multiple mental health crises,  reported by the world press.  For anyone to entertain the thought that  he could run a serious  campaign for president of the US. 
Well.  I think that answers the question of just how much money that family can....literally...throw into the fire.  Which is why I would never purchase items from them.  They have so much money, they literally don't know what to do with it.


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West Posts Campaign Promo Featuring Celebs Without Their Permission
					

His latest campaign ad has his fans scratching their heads.




					www.bet.com


----------



## pukasonqo

Wonder if Nick Cave might have something to say about Kanye’s party, his first band was called The Birthday Party...


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West kept off Wisconsin ballot by state officials after missing deadline by less than two minutes*

**









						Kanye West kept off Wisconsin ballot by state officials after missing deadline by less than two minutes
					

Kanye West’s application for the presidential ballot in Wisconsin has been rejected by state election officials on the basis that he filed his papers late.However, he may still be eligible to run in the state as a write-in candidate, provided he files the relevant documents by 20 October.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## bag-mania

They should have allowed it if it was less than two minutes. It could be as simple as the guy delivering it couldn't find a parking space.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao at his latest political ad, ya Yeez Anna Wintour is totally going to vote for you. Kirsten Dunst is upset/confused that he used her likeness without her permission.


----------



## bag-princess

Even when they are supposedly getting away to work on their marriage - they make time to pose and post!









						Kim Kardashian Shares Photograph with Husband Kanye West During Family Outing with Daughter North
					

A source recently told PEOPLE that Kim Kardashian West "seems focused on making her marriage work"




					people.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Even when they are supposedly getting away to work on their marriage - they make time to pose and post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Shares Photograph with Husband Kanye West During Family Outing with Daughter North
> 
> 
> A source recently told PEOPLE that Kim Kardashian West "seems focused on making her marriage work"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com





Well...It's her job ¯\_(ヅ)_/¯


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> Well...It's her job ¯\_(ヅ)_/¯





  yea because we know the "job" of being a wife to her husband wouldn't begin to pay the bills and give her the life she is so used to.


----------



## bag-princess

I can’t remember the last time I saw a pic of Chicago- but she is absolutely gorgeous!!!Kim and Kanye have lovely kids.


----------



## zen1965

^^ True dat. Both girls are lovely but Chicago is an absolute stunner.


----------



## redney

North has Ye's smile. So cute!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

The boy is so handsome as well... 
however they do occasionally dress them like they hate them lol. Like why would you put those clothes on your kid? Why??


----------



## bag-princess

susanagonzc said:


> The boy is so handsome as well...
> however they do occasionally dress them like they hate them lol. Like why would you put those clothes on your kid? Why??



Yes he is! They are gorgeous kids but I rarely see the 2 youngest. It’s mostly North. I wonder if they are seen on the show?


----------



## bag-princess

lawdamercy - this was just the breaking news story here:










						Kanye West files paperwork to appear on Mississippi ballot
					

JACKSON, Miss. (WJTV) – According to the Mississippi Secretary of State’s Office, Kanye West has filed paperwork in Mississippi to qualify as an Independent Candidate for President. The…




					www.wjtv.com


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> lawdamercy - this was just the breaking news story here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West files paperwork to appear on Mississippi ballot
> 
> 
> JACKSON, Miss. (WJTV) – According to the Mississippi Secretary of State’s Office, Kanye West has filed paperwork in Mississippi to qualify as an Independent Candidate for President. The…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wjtv.com






So who's going to tell him? OK I will. Kanye hun, the jig is up, you're out. Maybe try again next election... or even better- don't.


----------



## bag-mania

He is on the ballot in 8 or 9 states now. On the plus side he hasn’t been posting crazy messages on social media lately, or at least no crazier than what passes for normal for Kanye.


----------



## Sferics

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4838777
> 
> 
> So who's going to tell him? OK I will. Kanye hun, the jig is up, you're out. Maybe try again next election... or even better- don't.






Help! What does the article say? I can`t read it because I'm in Europe (it is blocked)


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> Help! What does the article say? I can`t read it because I'm in Europe (it is blocked)


Here you go:
JACKSON, Miss. (WJTV) – According to the Mississippi Secretary of State’s Office, Kanye West has filed paperwork in Mississippi to qualify as an Independent Candidate for President.

The West campaign submitted 1,219 signatures, as verified by the local county Circuit Clerk’s Offices in the counties where the signatures were collected.

The State Board of Election Commissioners, consisting of Secretary Michael Watson, Governor Tate Reeves, and Attorney General Lynn Fitch, will meet on Tuesday, September 8, 2020, to rule on West’s qualifications.



Not for nothing, he is not pursuing this bullchit by himself. F U to all the lawyers and operatives putting this crap together.
Shameless.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Here you go:
> JACKSON, Miss. (WJTV) – According to the Mississippi Secretary of State’s Office, Kanye West has filed paperwork in Mississippi to qualify as an Independent Candidate for President.
> 
> The West campaign submitted 1,219 signatures, as verified by the local county Circuit Clerk’s Offices in the counties where the signatures were collected.
> 
> The State Board of Election Commissioners, consisting of Secretary Michael Watson, Governor Tate Reeves, and Attorney General Lynn Fitch, will meet on Tuesday, September 8, 2020, to rule on West’s qualifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for nothing, he is not pursuing this bullchit by himself. F U to all the lawyers and operatives putting this crap together.
> Shameless.


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> Here you go:
> JACKSON, Miss. (WJTV) – According to the Mississippi Secretary of State’s Office, Kanye West has filed paperwork in Mississippi to qualify as an Independent Candidate for President.
> 
> The West campaign submitted 1,219 signatures, as verified by the local county Circuit Clerk’s Offices in the counties where the signatures were collected.
> 
> The State Board of Election Commissioners, consisting of Secretary Michael Watson, Governor Tate Reeves, and Attorney General Lynn Fitch, will meet on Tuesday, September 8, 2020, to rule on West’s qualifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for nothing, he is not pursuing this bullchit by himself. F U to all the lawyers and operatives putting this crap together.
> Shameless.


Thank you so much


----------



## bag-princess

well.........he did it!  
he got the 1000 signatures needed! 









						Kanye West makes presidential ballot in Mississippi
					

Kanye West will appear as a presidential candidate on Mississippi’s ballot in November, after being approved as a qualified candidate by the State Board of Election Commissioners.




					www.wapt.com


----------



## chowlover2

KUWTK airs it's final season early in 2021!Finally!


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> KUWTK airs it's final season early in 2021!Finally!


Finally, some good news in 2020. Good riddance to them!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> KUWTK airs it's final season early in 2021!Finally!




oh boy!! I wonder what crazy things they will do to make sure they remain  in the press after that!


----------



## tweegy

Dolls I came in as soon as I saw! Omg it’s like the end of an era! The bears rolling their eyes, the pampers, HENRY!!!, the glitter ponies and the ring flashes. The vacant houses and the messy divorces. I will miss this mess of a show for sure.


----------



## pixiejenna

saw this on Reddit lol


----------



## shiny_things

I remember when this thread used to go through many pages a day and over time it's died down. Remember the Reggie and Hump years? Sigh.

Part of me wonders if they know Ye is about to expose them all so are jumping ship before it gets sunk.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe they knew it had run it’s course.  I can proudly say I had never watched a full ep, just clips here and there.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe they knew it had run it’s course.  I can proudly say I had never watched a full ep, just clips here and there.


same here


----------



## LavenderIce

Finally! The show has run it's course long ago.


----------



## Sferics

Oh nooooo...I like(d) the show


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe they knew it had run it’s course.  I can proudly say I had never watched a full ep, just clips here and there.




i have watched many epi's and don't mind admitting it.  i seem to always catch it on a weekend marathon when i have nothing to do or anywhere to go because of the weather so i am stuck inside.  i wouldn't call it "must-see-tv" though by any means  but it did entertain me which is all i wanted.


----------



## Jayne1

I read that fans (?) want evilKris to join her friends over at BH Real Housewives.


----------



## chowlover2

shiny_things said:


> I remember when this thread used to go through many pages a day and over time it's died down. Remember the Reggie and Hump years? Sigh.
> 
> Part of me wonders if they know Ye is about to expose them all so are jumping ship before it gets sunk.


Reggie and Hump, those were the days...


----------



## Avril

tweegy said:


> Dolls I came in as soon as I saw! Omg it’s like the end of an era! The bears rolling their eyes, the pampers, HENRY!!!, the glitter ponies and the ring flashes. The vacant houses and the messy divorces. I will miss this mess of a show for sure.


OMG I had totally forgotten about HENRY!!!!! I read the news earlier but knew I just had to come onto tPF as soon as I could.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> I read that fans (?) want evilKris to join her friends over at BH Real Housewives.


That would be insane!


----------



## bag-mania

shiny_things said:


> Part of me wonders if they know Ye is about to expose them all so are jumping ship before it gets sunk.



Now what could Kanye possibly expose about them that they haven't already done to themselves? They put everything they could think of out there and everyone has lost interest in them. There is nothing left.

In truth there is a whole lot more about Kanye that needs to be exposed. What has he been doing all this time up at that ranch of his? What are his church services like? What happened to the new album he was pushing that has seemingly vanished from existence? Is he still working on his Gap line of clothes? Why is he so determined to run for president? What does the Birthday Party stand for? There is so much going on there.


----------



## tweegy

Avril said:


> OMG I had totally forgotten about HENRY!!!!! I read the news earlier but knew I just had to come onto tPF as soon as I could.


Doll! How could you forget Hen-Hen! He was the proof of love from Lammy showing how everlasting and pure their love was aside from her constant ring flashes 


shiny_things said:


> I remember when this thread used to go through many pages a day and over time it's died down. Remember the Reggie and Hump years? Sigh.
> 
> Part of me wonders if they know Ye is about to expose them all so are jumping ship before it gets sunk.


Yip! This thread provided a lot of hilarious idle times for me! Remember teefs!
One can only hope they release one final hastily fabricated kardashian fragrance for us for ol times sake... *sprays Kancelled tester**


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Now what could Kanye possibly expose about them that they haven't already done to themselves? They put everything they could think of out there and everyone has lost interest in them. There is nothing left.
> 
> In truth there is a whole lot more about Kanye that needs to be exposed. What has he been doing all this time up at that ranch of his? What are his church services like? What happened to the new album he was pushing that has seemingly vanished from existence? Is he still working on his Gap line of clothes? Why is he so determined to run for president? What does the Birthday Party stand for? There is so much going on there.


Yup! It really was Kim and khloe that seemed to be interested in filming.. the others were really barely in the show for a while... and imo the vibe hasn’t been the same since Kris and Caitlyn split...


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> Finally, some good news in 2020. Good riddance to them!
> 
> View attachment 4842168


THIS IS PERFECT @Lounorada  .. the BEST news I've heard in 2020!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> I remember when this thread used to go through many pages a day and over time it's died down. Remember the Reggie and Hump years? Sigh.
> 
> *Part of me wonders if they know Ye is about to expose them all so are jumping ship before it gets sunk.*




i was thinking that too!  and as someone said in an article - we all know that Kanye doesn't think twice about airing that family's dirty laundry when he gets into one of his moods!  and if he keep pursuing his presidential race we know how nasty they get.  one thing that was also pointed out that nobody mentions is Khloe - we know she is back taking Tristan's sloppy handouts and she doesn't want to have to face all the scrutiny that she knows she will get for taking him back!  this way she will be able to be used and lied to in private!    bless her heart she should know it will hit the tabloids no matter what.


----------



## tweegy

tweegy said:


> Doll! How could you forget Hen-Hen! He was the proof of love from Lammy showing how everlasting and pure their love was aside from her constant ring flashes
> 
> Yip! This thread provided a lot of hilarious idle times for me! Remember teefs!
> One can only hope they release one final hastily fabricated kardashian fragrance for us for ol times sake... *sprays Kancelled tester**



hastily fabricated fragrance!


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> hastily fabricated fragrance!
> View attachment 4844862


Look at her long legs. They’re not even pretending anymore.


----------



## TC1

^^ Khloe's head doesn't even look attached in that pic


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> ^^ Khloe's head doesn't even look attached in that pic


She looks like a doll who's head fell off, it was reattached, but it doesn't quite fit the same anymore.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jayne1 said:


> I read that fans (?) want evilKris to join her friends over at BH Real Housewives.


Please. Nooo


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a doll who's head fell off, it was reattached, but it doesn't quite fit the same anymore.


That’s true! Lol! They all look like when you awkwardly angle your barbie heads.

This is what I’m talking about *sniff* they were the gift that kept giving... *sprays Kancelled TM tester perfume and hugs bottle*


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Jayne1 said:


> I read that fans (?) want evilKris to join her friends over at BH Real Housewives.



They'll all attempt this to remain relevant, however if the politicos start digging deeper into the Karjenners background they'll find....



bag-mania said:


> Now what could Kanye possibly expose about them that they haven't already done to themselves? They put everything they could think of out there and everyone has lost interest in them. There is nothing left.



1. Kris and Kanye running their 'churches' to cover a money laundering front (and to evade taxes!)
2. Both Kim and Kanye have been screwing around on each other (with a couple of their clingers-on)
3. Aaaaalllll of Kris and family's racist laundry coming out (including the beginning episodes of their show where they dropped the N-word repeatedly- one episode of which includes Khloe uttering, "Mom thinks we're N-word lovers"...)


----------



## tweegy

BagsNBaguettes said:


> They'll all attempt this to remain relevant, however if the politicos start digging deeper into the Karjenners background they'll find....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kris and Kanye running their 'churches' to cover a money laundering front (and to evade taxes!)
> 2. Both Kim and Kanye have been screwing around on each other (with a couple of their clingers-on)
> 3. Aaaaalllll of Kris and family's racist laundry coming out (including the beginning episodes of their show *where they dropped the N-word repeatedly- one episode of which includes Khloe uttering, "Mom thinks we're N-word lovers"*...)


??? Is this true??.. i genuinely don’t recall this..

I highly doubt that they would have had a pass on that and survived so long if she said that on the show in earlier seasons ... and this is the era of cancel culture and folks actively find out stuff like this.

*update*  I think I found it. Not reeeally in the context as described. She still shouldn’t have said that word, but it wasn’t in a racist context.


https:// twitter.com/ fvckrxbert/status/ 1102148113299456003?s=21

(I broke up the link cause it has the word in the tweet and didn’t want it to show up)


----------



## limom

The church is definitely a scam. 
As far as them being racist? I don’t see it.


----------



## limom

I don’t know what to say. The article is very complimentary to the K.








						How ‘Keeping Up With the Kardashians’ Changed Everything (Published 2020)
					

The reality show shaped not only TV but celebrity, beauty and entrepreneurship.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## bag-princess

*Kanye West Exposes "Fake Employee" On His Payroll*


Kanye West has a way of turning heads, sending out a recent tweet that has everybody wondering what's going on.

Upon first glance, you would think that somebody finessed their way onto Kanye's payroll somehow, managing to pocket some unearned cash throughout the last several months.

"Has anyone ever heard of this person ? I just found a fake employee on my payroll!!!," wrote Kanye on Twitter. The picture attached is of a blank avatar with the name Lauren Greenfield underneath, as well as a job position that reads, "Music Consultant."

Exposing Lauren Greenfield, people got to searching who this woman is, finding that there is somebody with the same name that has worked with Kim Kardashian and Kendall Jenner in the past.

According to Newsweek, Lauren Greenfield is a prominent photographer and filmmaker, having worked with Kim Kardashian in 1992. One fan who responded to the tweet says that Kendall Jenner has a picture by Greenfield framed in her home.

While this would explain Greenfield's possible connection to the family, it doesn't clarify why she would be listed as a Music Consultant, especially when Kanye has no clue who she is.

This is the most recent oddity from West on Twitter, who probably could have just texted someone on his team to verify the payroll instead of exposing Lauren Greenfield, in case she actually is supposed to be on the salary.



www.hotnewhiphop.com/kanye-west-exposes-fake-employee-on-his-payroll-news.117782.html?utm_term=Autofeed&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook&fbclid=IwAR0fe01ceqtE2LnUMotod1sw4Uo0kimcpk_4SwILvyFLitmeKi-DM25MKwc#Echobox=1600101408


----------



## limom

It has been announced that E fired them because of salary négociation going haywire.








						Kardashians’ exit from E! was mostly about business
					

The family was asking for more money even as ratings dwindled.




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> It has been announced that E fired them because of salary négociation going haywire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashians’ exit from E! was mostly about business
> 
> 
> The family was asking for more money even as ratings dwindled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com





now it makes sense!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Gee.....lying about Kylie's brand value goes haywire. Contract negotiations go haywire. What's next? Their exploitation of black/POC relatives comes back to bite them, and she and Kanye get divorced?


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> I don’t know what to say. The article is very complimentary to the K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How ‘Keeping Up With the Kardashians’ Changed Everything (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> The reality show shaped not only TV but celebrity, beauty and entrepreneurship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Well, it can’t really be denied that they impacted pop culture.


----------



## tweegy

limom said:


> It has been announced that E fired them because of salary négociation going haywire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashians’ exit from E! was mostly about business
> 
> 
> The family was asking for more money even as ratings dwindled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


But Kancelled goes better for marketing, doll. kired doesn’t ring quite as well yah know LOL


----------



## tweegy

lanasyogamama said:


> Well, it can’t really be denied that they impacted pop culture.


Yeh.. I tbh didn’t see any lies in the article. Attention is attention positive or negative and they leveraged that for 10yrs..

Did the Osborne’s show air that long? (Genuine question, I can’t recall) I don’t think so but they were huge when they aired and they didn’t do product promos like the Ks til like after the fact.. Kris and their team ...can’t knock the hustle yo..


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Yeh.. I tbh didn’t see any lies in the article. Attention is attention positive or negative and they leveraged that for 10yrs..
> 
> Did the Osborne’s show air that long? (Genuine question, I can’t recall) I don’t think so but they were huge when they aired and they didn’t do product promos like the Ks til like after the fact.. Kris and their team ...can’t knock the hustle yo..



The Osbournes weren’t even close. They lasted about three years. Looks looks like the Kardashians’ are coming up on their 13th year on TV. Hard to believe it’s been that long.


----------



## shiny_things

bag-mania said:


> Now what could Kanye possibly expose about them that they haven't already done to themselves? They put everything they could think of out there and everyone has lost interest in them. There is nothing left.
> 
> In truth there is a whole lot more about Kanye that needs to be exposed. What has he been doing all this time up at that ranch of his? What are his church services like? What happened to the new album he was pushing that has seemingly vanished from existence? Is he still working on his Gap line of clothes? Why is he so determined to run for president? What does the Birthday Party stand for? There is so much going on there.


Oh he is definitely dodgy for sure. I wonder how much of what he says is mania and how much is nasty stuff that needs exposing.


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> Oh he is definitely dodgy for sure. I wonder how much of what he says is mania and how much is nasty stuff that needs exposing.




my money is on the latter!   it's kinda like what my grandmother used to say - drinking will loosen many tongues and the truth is easier to speak!   i think when he is off his meds or whatever he is saying all the truth that they don't want exposed.


----------



## limom

He might be bipolar but have you all read what he is saying on his “presidential run”?
he sounds more and more like Jim Jones.
there is an article in The NY Times today explains his philosophy.
WTF?
he is against fornication before marriage?
What?
He is beyond the sunken place. At this point, he is unsalvageable. There is so much modern psychiatry can do for people... 
it is so sad for his children.


----------



## Sferics

What do you think?


----------



## RueMonge

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4850099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


I think Kim should worry about her own household before she tries to fix everything else.


----------



## redney

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4850099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


I like the initiative but there's no way she wrote any of it.


----------



## TC1

LOL "freezing my IG" Bish you get paid 100's of thousands of dollars per post on there. You could take a bigger stand (like the rest of the celebs doing this) but they won't


----------



## bag-mania

*Kanye West posts video of himself peeing on one of his Grammys*

Kanye West gave one of his Grammys a golden shower.

In the midst of a Twitter meltdown on Wednesday, the “Jesus Walks” rapper, 43, tossed one of his 21 trophies into the toilet and peed all over it.

“Trust me … I WONT STOP,” he captioned the video, which he shared on Twitter after publishing screenshots of his contract with Def Jam Music Group, which is a subsidiary of Universal Music Group.

West’s off-putting video came amid a firestorm of tweets about musicians’ lack of rights in owning their master recordings.

“The artist deserve to own our masters … artist are starving without tours … Ima go get our masters … for all artist … pray for me,” he tweeted.

West even called upon Taylor Swift, who last year publicly lambasted Big Machine Records for selling her masters to Scooter Braun, to help aid his mission.

“Bono can I get a retweet Love you Paul can I get a retweet love you Drake Kendrick even Taylor,” he wrote. “We need you right noooooow.”

Swift, 30, hasn’t publicly responded to West’s call for help.

Twitter later required West to remove one of tweets in which he revealed the phone number of Forbes’ Chief Content Officer Randall Lane. The platform hid the tweet from the public view, but West won’t be able to tweet again until he deletes it himself.

As of publishing time, West’s latest tweet read, “90% of the record contracts on the planet are still on a royalty A standard record deal is a trap to NEVER have you recoup, and there’s all these hidden costs like the ‘distribution fees’ many labels put in their contracts to make even more money off our work without even trying.”









						Kanye West posts video of himself peeing on one of his Grammys
					

He gave it a golden shower.




					pagesix.com


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> *Kanye West posts video of himself peeing on one of his Grammys*
> 
> Kanye West gave one of his Grammys a golden shower.
> 
> In the midst of a Twitter meltdown on Wednesday, the “Jesus Walks” rapper, 43, tossed one of his 21 trophies into the toilet and peed all over it.
> 
> “Trust me … I WONT STOP,” he captioned the video, which he shared on Twitter after publishing screenshots of his contract with Def Jam Music Group, which is a subsidiary of Universal Music Group.
> 
> West’s off-putting video came amid a firestorm of tweets about musicians’ lack of rights in owning their master recordings.
> 
> “The artist deserve to own our masters … artist are starving without tours … Ima go get our masters … for all artist … pray for me,” he tweeted.
> 
> West even called upon Taylor Swift, who last year publicly lambasted Big Machine Records for selling her masters to Scooter Braun, to help aid his mission.
> 
> “Bono can I get a retweet Love you Paul can I get a retweet love you Drake Kendrick even Taylor,” he wrote. “We need you right noooooow.”
> 
> Swift, 30, hasn’t publicly responded to West’s call for help.
> 
> Twitter later required West to remove one of tweets in which he revealed the phone number of Forbes’ Chief Content Officer Randall Lane. The platform hid the tweet from the public view, but West won’t be able to tweet again until he deletes it himself.
> 
> As of publishing time, West’s latest tweet read, “90% of the record contracts on the planet are still on a royalty A standard record deal is a trap to NEVER have you recoup, and there’s all these hidden costs like the ‘distribution fees’ many labels put in their contracts to make even more money off our work without even trying.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West posts video of himself peeing on one of his Grammys
> 
> 
> He gave it a golden shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> LOL "freezing my IG" Bish you get paid 100's of thousands of dollars per post on there. You could take a bigger stand (like the rest of the celebs doing this) but they won't




and i bet she is getting paid to freeze her account too!


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


>




there are no words!!


----------



## TC1

Didn't he just tweet Drake yesterday saying he still needs an apology from him...and how wants him to chime in on this? LOL and Taylor 
Kim should be more worried about her husband than her IG account (we know that'll never happen)


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Didn't he just tweet Drake yesterday saying he still needs an apology from him...and how wants him to chime in on this? LOL and Taylor



He appears to believe everyone exists to do his bidding. Of course videotaping yourself urinating on an award is the best way of rallying folks around your cause.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> He appears to believe everyone exists to do his bidding. Of course videotaping yourself urinating on an award is the best way of rallying folks around your cause.


If these awards don't mean anything..he really should have let Taylor finish.... *shrug*


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> *Kanye West posts video of himself peeing on one of his Grammys*
> 
> Kanye West gave one of his Grammys a golden shower.
> 
> In the midst of a Twitter meltdown on Wednesday, the “Jesus Walks” rapper, 43, tossed one of his 21 trophies into the toilet and peed all over it.
> 
> “Trust me … I WONT STOP,” he captioned the video, which he shared on Twitter after publishing screenshots of his contract with Def Jam Music Group, which is a subsidiary of Universal Music Group.
> 
> West’s off-putting video came amid a firestorm of tweets about musicians’ lack of rights in owning their master recordings.
> 
> “The artist deserve to own our masters … artist are starving without tours … Ima go get our masters … for all artist … pray for me,” he tweeted.
> 
> West even called upon Taylor Swift, who last year publicly lambasted Big Machine Records for selling her masters to Scooter Braun, to help aid his mission.
> 
> “Bono can I get a retweet Love you Paul can I get a retweet love you Drake Kendrick even Taylor,” he wrote. “We need you right noooooow.”
> 
> Swift, 30, hasn’t publicly responded to West’s call for help.
> 
> Twitter later required West to remove one of tweets in which he revealed the phone number of Forbes’ Chief Content Officer Randall Lane. The platform hid the tweet from the public view, but West won’t be able to tweet again until he deletes it himself.
> 
> As of publishing time, West’s latest tweet read, “90% of the record contracts on the planet are still on a royalty A standard record deal is a trap to NEVER have you recoup, and there’s all these hidden costs like the ‘distribution fees’ many labels put in their contracts to make even more money off our work without even trying.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West posts video of himself peeing on one of his Grammys
> 
> 
> He gave it a golden shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com








and...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-mania said:


> *Kanye West posts video of himself peeing on one of his Grammys*
> 
> Kanye West gave one of his Grammys a golden shower.
> 
> In the midst of a Twitter meltdown on Wednesday, the “Jesus Walks” rapper, 43, tossed one of his 21 trophies into the toilet and peed all over it.
> 
> “Trust me … I WONT STOP,” he captioned the video, which he shared on Twitter after publishing screenshots of his contract with Def Jam Music Group, which is a subsidiary of Universal Music Group.
> 
> West’s off-putting video came amid a firestorm of tweets about musicians’ lack of rights in owning their master recordings.
> 
> “The artist deserve to own our masters … artist are starving without tours … Ima go get our masters … for all artist … pray for me,” he tweeted.
> 
> West even called upon Taylor Swift, who last year publicly lambasted Big Machine Records for selling her masters to Scooter Braun, to help aid his mission.
> 
> “Bono can I get a retweet Love you Paul can I get a retweet love you Drake Kendrick even Taylor,” he wrote. “We need you right noooooow.”
> 
> Swift, 30, hasn’t publicly responded to West’s call for help.
> 
> Twitter later required West to remove one of tweets in which he revealed the phone number of Forbes’ Chief Content Officer Randall Lane. The platform hid the tweet from the public view, but West won’t be able to tweet again until he deletes it himself.
> 
> As of publishing time, West’s latest tweet read, “90% of the record contracts on the planet are still on a royalty A standard record deal is a trap to NEVER have you recoup, and there’s all these hidden costs like the ‘distribution fees’ many labels put in their contracts to make even more money off our work without even trying.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West posts video of himself peeing on one of his Grammys
> 
> 
> He gave it a golden shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Somebody on another forum got their hilarity on:
"In other news: Taylor Swift called- her Grammy is missing."  Also- that particular action, dubbed golden shower by pagesix.com, can't be doing Kim any particular favours.

_But_ I think Kanye, albeit a multimillionaire slave, has a fair point. The black music industry (and others) was hijacked. We're just not allowed to notice and talk about it.


----------



## bag-mania

Twitter had to put Kanye in a time out for violating its rules. He was banned from Twitter for 12 hours, not for posting the video of him peeing on a Grammy, but because he posted the phone number for the editor of _Forbes_ magazine and was urging his followers to call the guy.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> Twitter had to put Kanye in a time out for violating its rules. He was banned from Twitter for 12 hours, not for posting the video of him peeing on a Grammy, but because he posted the phone number for the editor of _Forbes_ magazine and was urging his followers to call the guy.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> The Osbournes weren’t even close. They lasted about three years. Looks looks like the Kardashians’ are coming up on their 13th year on TV. Hard to believe it’s been that long.


Right, and I remember at the time they were everywhere!! Then I think Jessica Simpson was it with her show for a hot minute (or was that before?) but point is whether you like them or not the Ks run was way longer and they managed to make it very lucrative...


----------



## bag-mania

I wondered what Kanye had against _Forbes_ magazine and why he put that man's cell phone number on Twitter. It's because he badly wanted to be on the "Forbes 400" list of richest Americans. The magazine says his empire is worth $1.3 billion but Kanye is claiming he is worth $3 billion. So it was all a temper tantrum because he didn't get what he wanted.


----------



## limom

The divorce is impending,imo.
There is so much Kris will tolerate from Ye. Kim got the kids, the show is ending. He has fulfilled his purpose.
I see more and more articles about Kanye’s crazy and Kim being tired/ confused. She has so many years left...


----------



## bag-princess

somebody go get him!!


*Kanye West tweets then deletes disturbing message to daughter North about 'going to war for her'*









						Kanye West leaves fans concerned as he tweets about being murdered
					

Kanye West has shared a disturbing tweet that hinted at being murdered and having his eldest daughter taken away from him.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## redney

I feel bad for him, Kim, and the kids. Wish he would get the help he so clearly needs.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> somebody go get him!!
> 
> 
> *Kanye West tweets then deletes disturbing message to daughter North about 'going to war for her'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West leaves fans concerned as he tweets about being murdered
> 
> 
> Kanye West has shared a disturbing tweet that hinted at being murdered and having his eldest daughter taken away from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852349


----------



## CobaltBlu

those poor kids.  I feel sorry for Kim, also. This is beyond anyone's pay grade.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Couple of things to note here:

1.He only talks about his firstborn North- never the other children. She gets put on a pedestal and the other three (especially Saint, with whom his own mother openly states she has no emotional attachment to  ) get ignored.

2. Between the 'church' he has, the compound he's supposed to be building out in Wyoming, and his idolatrized view of the only child he publicly pays attention to, I feel like we're going to see something unfortunate happen here within the next year or two with him/that 'family'. He's got an escalating messiah complex and an unstabilized mental complex, and at this point I wouldn't put it past him to do something.


----------



## tweegy

Whoa... Kanye’s been having fun on twitter lol 

***sprays perseverance (TM) and twirls away  ***


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Couple of things to note here:
> 
> 1.He only talks about his firstborn North- never the other children. She gets put on a pedestal and the other three (especially Saint, with whom his own mother openly states she has no emotional attachment to  ) get ignored.


I remember a few years ago before all the kids maybe they just had 1 or 2 he was being interviewed and it seemed to me he didn’t want any more kids. I forget who was interviewing him so I could look it up...Ellen maybe? I don’t know now.


----------



## limom

Fortunately, They don’t live together.
Kim is stuck in the California mausoleum and krazye lives in Wyoming when he is not traveling/scamming.


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> I remember a few years ago before all the kids maybe they just had 1 or 2 he was being interviewed and it seemed to me he didn’t want any more kids. I forget who was interviewing him so I could look it up...Ellen maybe? I don’t know now.



The thing is you can’t believe a damn thing he says. Kanye was on the James Corden show last fall saying he wanted three more kids. That would bring the total to seven! 

Only a couple of months ago he said he wanted a divorce, then two weeks later he was happily on a vacation in the islands with Kim and family. If there is one thing we know, it’s that Kanye doesn’t know what he wants and we can always tell when he stops taking his meds.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Fortunately, They don’t live together.
> Kim is stuck in the California mausoleum and krazye lives in Wyoming when he is not traveling/scamming.


'Mausoleum'


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye Spent Over $3 Million to Gather Signatures in 15 States
					

Kanye West spent over $3 million with one organization to gather signatures in 15 states, with very mixed results.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## doni

I feel sorry for them all. But also angry for those kids.
I really don’t get why would you go ahead and have four kids in this situation, as he has not been well for quite a while.
One, it happens, two I get it. But going all the way arranging for surrogate mothers which (in my view) is a last resort thing... to have four kids with someone who is obviously going through so much... I don’t get it, and the only explanation I can find is pure selfishness, really...


----------



## limom

doni said:


> I feel sorry for them all. But also angry for those kids.
> I really don’t get why would you go ahead and have four kids in this situation, as he has not been well for quite a while.
> One, it happens, two I get it. But going all the way arranging for surrogate mothers which (in my view) is a last resort thing... to have four kids with someone who is obviously going through so much... I don’t get it, and the only explanation I can find is pure selfishness, really...


Kim was motivated by what Kanye could bring to her family and she wanted all siblings by the same father.
At times, his mental health is under control ( when he is compliant), he goes haywire  when off his meds.
Plus, at the end of the day, they are both narcissistic and therefore well suited, imo.
Out of the 4 children, one at least will be mentally ill. It is a shame but with their financial ressources, it is more than manageable.


----------



## bag-mania

doni said:


> I feel sorry for them all. But also angry for those kids.
> I really don’t get why would you go ahead and have four kids in this situation, as he has not been well for quite a while.
> One, it happens, two I get it. But going all the way arranging for surrogate mothers which (in my view) is a last resort thing... to have four kids with someone who is obviously going through so much... I don’t get it, and the only explanation I can find is pure selfishness, really...



I think she had the last two to appease him. Kanye wanted more kids and Kim didn't want to have them herself, hence the surrogates. It's a shame she let him name them all, but I guess weird celebrity baby names are common.

Despite the divorce rumors that pop up every six months or so, neither Kim or Kanye seem inclined to pull the trigger and end it. They are both incredibly rich so money isn't a factor if they were miserable being married. They are never together anyway so unless one of them falls for someone else I guess they are satisfied with the status quo.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> I think she had the last two to appease him. Kanye wanted more kids and Kim didn't want to have them herself, hence the surrogates. It's a shame she let him name them all, but I guess weird celebrity baby names are common.
> 
> Despite the divorce rumors that pop up every six months or so, neither Kim or Kanye seem inclined to pull the trigger and end it. They are both incredibly rich so money isn't a factor if they were miserable being married. They are never together anyway so unless one of them falls for someone else I guess they are satisfied with the status quo.


Nope. I would bet that when he gets stabilize, Kim will drop him like a hot potato.
She can’t right now because of his acute illness but the minute he is stable, she is out.
I think that she is taking some crazy because of the kids but even living separately, Kim will want a complete relationship and not a secret booty call....


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Nope. I would bet that when he gets stabilize, Kim will drop him like a hot potato.
> She can’t right now because of his acute illness but the minute he is stable, she is out.
> I think that she is taking some crazy because of the kids but even living separately, Kim will want a complete relationship and not a secret booty call....



Kanye’s mental illness seems to be getting worse the older he gets. It may be impossible for him to reach a state of stability, particularly since he refuses to help himself by following his doctors’ treatment. Kim is what, about 40 now? With three marriages under her belt. She hasn’t had much luck with it and I could see her being done with marriage if they divorce. Since she’s a narcissist she will still want male attention but she doesn’t have to marry ‘em.


----------



## bag-princess

they are all gorgeous - but that little chicago!!  just look at her face - an angel! 











						Kim Kardashian Shares Photo of 4 Kids With Kanye West: I'm 'So Lucky'
					

Kim Kardashian posted a sweet shot of Kanye West and their four kids amid drama with the rapper — take a look




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s so refreshing to see pictures of the kids together instead of Kimbo in various stages of nudity. North really looks like Kim pre PS and like Yea too in her facial expressions a true 50/50, Chi is so cute, love Saints curls, I wish we could get a better view of Psalm but he clearly wasn’t down for that he has other ideas of fun lol.


----------



## bag-princess

'So scary and unknown': Kim Kardashian opens up about caring alone for Kanye West's COVID-19
					

Kim Kardashian West revealed husband Kanye West was diagnosed with the coronavirus mid-March. She nursed him back to health on her own.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## RueMonge

bag-princess said:


> 'So scary and unknown': Kim Kardashian opens up about caring alone for Kanye West's COVID-19
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian West revealed husband Kanye West was diagnosed with the coronavirus mid-March. She nursed him back to health on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Do we believe this?


----------



## Lux.

I think she will divorce him once she gets further along in her law/criminal justice reform career.


----------



## Lounorada

RueMonge said:


> Do we believe this?


Nope. Not even a bit.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Nope. Not even a bit.



Kimbo the miracle worker...


----------



## bag-princess

RueMonge said:


> Do we believe this?


----------



## pixiejenna

Alone in the house with 4 kids lmao no one is buying this ish!


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Alone in the house with 4 kids lmao no one is buying this ish!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I truly believe she is alone with her kids, following the quarantine procedures. Assisstants and nannys and cooks don't count as real people, though, right?


----------



## bag-mania

In case anyone wants an overpriced hat or hoodie from Kanye's campaign. He wants us to donate money to him y'all.   

*Forget the Campaign ...BUY MY CAMPAIGN MERCH!!!*
*Kanye West* is in the home stretch of his Presidential campaign, and he's laser-focused ... on making money off a pricey line of 2020 Vision merch.

Ye unveiled a collection that included $60 hats and $160 hoodies Wednesday night while the legit VP candidates were debating. The items included messages like, "Vote Kanye" and "God Save America."



Now, he's not completely ignoring *his actual campaign* -- Ye also listed a brief summary of his *Presidential Platform*.

Among other things, Kanye says he wants to restore prayer in classrooms, reduce household and student loan debt, work on equality in the criminal justice system and take care of the environment.

He does not go into detail about how he'd accomplish those goals ... but that's typical for politicians.

What's odd is the guy who claims he's really running for President hasn't made a single public campaign appearance since South Carolina *back in July*, when he cried while talking about abortion.

On the other hand, Kanye introduced a section on his website for supporters to donate in margins of as little as $20 to the maximum of $2800.









						Kanye West Unveils 2020 Campaign Merch, Still Not Campaigning
					

Kanye West has unveiled his 2020 campaign merch.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

somebody take the internet away from him and send him to bed


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

susanagonzc said:


> somebody take the internet away from him and send him to a mental health facility



FTFY


----------



## limom

Kim needs to pick a lane. Is she going to be the next RBG or is she going to go for Kimbo the nightingale?
Once again, her children are all adorable. Her and Ye DNA mix beautifully.


----------



## LemonDrop

I voted today and Kanye was actually on the ballot. I just had that 2020 feeling wash over me.


----------



## chowlover2

I mailed my ballot in last week in PA. Thankfully he wasn't on ours.


----------



## bag-mania

LemonDrop said:


> I voted today and Kanye was actually on the ballot. I just had that 2020 feeling wash over me.



Did it say he was representing the Birthday Party? I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## bag-mania

Amber Rose is sick of Kanye trashing her. She has a point it has been a long time. 









						Amber Rose: Kanye West ‘Has Bullied Me for 10 Years’
					

Amber Rose said in a new interview that she ‘didn’t get anything from’ her two-year relationship with ex Kanye West — watch




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

He is a very sexist man


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> Did it say he was representing the Birthday Party? I thought that was hilarious.


He is running in California as a Vice Presidential candidate under the Alliance Party.


----------



## bag-mania

V0N1B2 said:


> He is running in California as a Vice Presidential candidate under the Alliance Party.



I had to check that out. Kanye was apparently nominated to be Rocky De La Fuente's running mate by the American Independent Party without either of their knowledge or consent. Kanye will be furious. He doesn't want to be second fiddle to anyone.


----------



## RueMonge

bag-mania said:


> I had to check that out. Kanye was apparently nominated to be Rocky De La Fuente's running mate by the American Independent Party without either of their knowledge or consent. Kanye will be furious. He doesn't want to be second fiddle to anyone.


What! You mean if elected to VP he will not serve?


----------



## bag-mania

RueMonge said:


> What! You mean if elected to VP he will not serve?



We'll worry about that if it comes up.


----------



## Vlad

At last...



I am about 25 minutes in. I feel bad for the dude, there is so much sadness in his eyes. Thus far it's an incoherent mess, stumbling over conspiracies and jumping from one concept to another. Tough to watch, really.

Edit: 30 min and he's gone from talking about building a monastery with 100,000 gospel singers and somehow gets to making parallels with Russian Olympian swimmers.


----------



## Vlad

This one will set two records for sure. A. the most views for any JRE interview and B. the least amount of talking that Joe's ever done on one of his 3h podcasts.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Did anyone watch Kim in the Letterman Netflix show? I thought she came across well, if a little.. careful. Like she is working hard on the new “Kim the (sexy!) Lawyer” image.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I quite like Joe Rogan but he talks a lot during his interviews. You’re right, this is new lol

this man needs urgent help. Downhill with no breaks, as we say in Spain.


----------



## kemilia

lanasyogamama said:


> Did anyone watch Kim in the Letterman Netflix show? I thought she came across well, if a little.. careful. Like she is working hard on the new “Kim the (sexy!) Lawyer” image.


Yes, I did. I never watched KUWTK so I don't have a lot of to compare to but I think she came across very ok and careful. I didn't know that the group (a pretty large group) had been caught for that theft either. Hope she got back her stuff but that ring is long gone and on someone else's finger now, sadly.

What I did notice is her butt looked lumpy when seen from the side, not good. I used to visit this thread a lot in the past and was just always amazed at what she had done to her body, still am.


----------



## MCF

bag-mania said:


> I had to check that out. Kanye was apparently nominated to be Rocky De La Fuente's running mate by the American Independent Party without either of their knowledge or consent. Kanye will be furious. He doesn't want to be second fiddle to anyone.


I was confused when I saw that on my ballot.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Shows Off Her Bikini Body: 'This Is 40'
					

Kim Kardashian West showed off her figure in new bikini pics on Instagram, proving age is just a number! A source tells ET that Kim is celebrating her 40th birthday with her family and close friends. A second source adds that the SKIMS mogul took everyone to an island on private planes to...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

kemilia said:


> Yes, I did. I never watched KUWTK so I don't have a lot of to compare to but I think she came across very ok and careful. I didn't know that the group (a pretty large group) had been caught for that theft either. Hope she got back her stuff but that ring is long gone and on someone else's finger now, sadly.
> 
> What I did notice is her butt looked lumpy when seen from the side, not good. I used to visit this thread a lot in the past and was just always amazed at what she had done to her body, still am.


Khloe’s booty is a little more frightening to me and now I’m starting to think Kylie  is headed in the same direction. It’s fascinating to me bc ppl that have seen Kim in person say it’s not as big as it appears on TV and in pics.

I saw the Lettermen interview and she looked beautiful. A lot of makeup, but that’s always been her MO so I get it. As always she came across as very likeable. And ppl that know her always say how sweet she is. She is mentally strong bc I would have severe PTSD after that Paris incident. How scary! And as always Kourtney looked unfazed and Kanye looked bored.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Khloe’s booty is a little more frightening to me and now I’m starting to think Kylie is headed in the same direction. It’s fascinating to me bc ppl that have seen  in person say it’s not as big as it appears on TV and in pics.
> 
> I saw the Lettermen interview and she looked beautiful. A lot of makeup, but that’s always been her MO. So I get it. As always she came across as very likeable. And ppl that know her always say how sweet she is.* She is mentally strong bc I would have severe PTSD after that Paris incident.* How scary! And as always Kourtney looked unfazed and Kanye looked bored.





i still don't believe that it was anywhere near what they reported it to be!  it felt like a "made for tv event". 

and if Kourt is not doing drugs then she has some other kind of mental problem.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye's response to Jennifer Aniston telling voters not to vote for him.


----------



## TC1

Even Wendy Williams commented on her show about the pic Kim posted saying "this is 40" yeah..after 50 surgeries


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Kanye's response to Jennifer Aniston telling voters not to vote for him.
> 
> View attachment 4890529






that made me..............


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## TC1

I read that Kanye didn't fly there with them, but joined after. Ummm, you know he hasn't been subjected to "multiple health screens" and quarantine. Tone deaf Kim... Covid is a pleb problem


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> What I did notice is her butt looked lumpy when seen from the side, not good. I used to visit this thread a lot in the past and was just always amazed at what she had done to her body, still am.


A very good friend of mine used to work at Decades (a well-known resale boutique in West Hollywood), where a LOT of celebrities would bring their goods for re-sale (they liked it because the owner is extremely scrupulous about NOT mentioning the 'who' brought in the goods)!  Anyhow, I can't even say the Kardashian name .. when my friend goes into the story about meeting Kim face-to-face, but being absolutely HORRIFIED at her a$$!  She said that it almost made her sick; it was grossly misshapen - she said it looked like a garbage bag full of all the stuff you are throwing out!!!  That's why when I would see various 'public' photos of her, boy-oh-boy .. they must have people on full-time to photoshop her a$$ in those pictures!!!


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> A very good friend of mine used to work at Decades (a well-known resale boutique in West Hollywood), where a LOT of celebrities would bring their goods for re-sale (they liked it because the owner is extremely scrupulous about NOT mentioning the 'who' brought in the goods)!  Anyhow, I can't even say the Kardashian name .. when my friend goes into the story about meeting Kim face-to-face, but being absolutely HORRIFIED at her a$$!  She said that it almost made her sick; it was grossly misshapen - she said it looked like a garbage bag full of all the stuff you are throwing out!!!  That's why when I would see various 'public' photos of her, boy-oh-boy .. they must have people on full-time to photoshop her a$$ in those pictures!!!


Even with all the shape wear in the world...without photo shop it looks like a trashbag of cottage cheese.


----------



## TC1

Kanye gifted Kim a hologram of her late father for her bday. I just watched the message from the hologram on IG and it was really creepy (IMO)


----------



## meluvs2shop

Someone needs to skool me on how a hologram actually works. For those old enough I loved Jem growing up  so I have a general idea, but Kim’s gift amazing. I feel like I need more intel.


----------



## bag-mania

meluvs2shop said:


> Someone needs to skool me on how a hologram actually works. For those old enough I loved Jem growing up  so I have a general idea, but Kim’s gift amazing. I feel like I need more intel.



It is an interesting process. Though some don't like the creepy factor of bringing dead celebrities back to "life." This article explains it better than I can.









						How It Works: 13 Famous People Brought Back to Life as Holograms
					

The controversial technology is seeing a renaissance this year with new big-name tours scheduled for the coming months.




					interestingengineering.com
				



.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Someone needs to skool me on how a hologram actually works. *For those old enough I loved Jem growing up * so I have a general idea, but Kim’s gift amazing. I feel like I need more intel.





girl that was the show!!!!   i remember the Tupac hologram and thought it was creepy.  i think they have also done one of whitney.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Did anyone watch Kim in the Letterman Netflix show? I thought she came across well, if a little.. careful. Like she is working hard on the new “Kim the (sexy!) Lawyer” image.


I didn't see it but Letterman talked about it on Jimmel Kimmel....said he was impressed with her


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> Someone needs to skool me on how a hologram actually works. For those old enough I loved Jem growing up  so I have a general idea, but Kim’s gift amazing. I feel like I need more intel.


Supposedly Kanye went through tons of old voice and video footage to create an exact Rob Sr, down to the manerisms and everything. Personally I find it creepy when they speak with (basically) Kanye's message as in "Kim, I'm so proud of the mother you are and the path you've taken to become a lawyer, I miss you very much. Please tell Kourtney, Khloe and Rob I miss them too" Uhhhhh, yeah..creepy putting words in the mouth of someone who's passed on. Again, IMO


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

CeeJay said:


> A very good friend of mine used to work at Decades (a well-known resale boutique in West Hollywood), where a LOT of celebrities would bring their goods for re-sale (they liked it because the owner is extremely scrupulous about NOT mentioning the 'who' brought in the goods)!  Anyhow, I can't even say the Kardashian name .. when my friend goes into the story about meeting Kim face-to-face, but being absolutely HORRIFIED at her a$$!  She said that it almost made her sick; it was grossly misshapen - she said it looked like a garbage bag full of all the stuff you are throwing out!!!  That's why when I would see various 'public' photos of her, boy-oh-boy .. they must have people on full-time to photoshop her a$$ in those pictures!!!



I had the misfortune of seeing that atrocity in person several years ago in Mexico while on vacation. She was there with Kylie, Khloe, and a few other people, and the amount of injection scars, unfilled divots and general lumpiness on the three of them was astounding. Some of the locals were actually taking pictures of just her butt (I guess to prove they had seen it, like some sort of Loch Ness monster/Yeti sighting...) and they were absolutely oblivious to the incredulous stares and reactions the were getting. I guess they interpreted them as people thinking they looked good or something....must be difficult to be that willfully oblivious.


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> A very good friend of mine used to work at Decades (a well-known resale boutique in West Hollywood), where a LOT of celebrities would bring their goods for re-sale (they liked it because the owner is extremely scrupulous about NOT mentioning the 'who' brought in the goods)!  Anyhow, I can't even say the Kardashian name .. when my friend goes into the story about meeting Kim face-to-face, but being absolutely HORRIFIED at her a$$!  She said that it almost made her sick; it was grossly misshapen - she said it looked like a garbage bag full of all the stuff you are throwing out!!!  That's why when I would see various 'public' photos of her, boy-oh-boy .. they must have people on full-time to photoshop her a$$ in those pictures!!!


and she did that to herself, right?


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> and she did that to herself, right?


And paid a lot of money for it!


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> And paid a lot of money for it!


crazy


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> And paid a lot of money for it!


I wonder if, now that she wants to be taken more seriously, she could undo this horror


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if, now that she wants to be taken more seriously, she could undo this horror


Or if Kanye would even let her. He seems to like his Barbie doll to dress in his drab oversized "designs."


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kim Kardashian West humbly threw a party on a private island during a pandemic, and the internet isn't letting it go
					

Undeterred by an ongoing pandemic, Kim Kardashian West has revealed she threw a party for herself and dozens of friends on a private island that swapped social distancing for dancing, bike-riding and swimming with whales. But at least she did it humbly.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Kim Kardashian West humbly threw a party on a private island during a pandemic, and the internet isn't letting it go
> 
> 
> Undeterred by an ongoing pandemic, Kim Kardashian West has revealed she threw a party for herself and dozens of friends on a private island that swapped social distancing for dancing, bike-riding and swimming with whales. But at least she did it humbly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




wow -  they even got rob out the house!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> wow -  they even got rob out the house!!!


Rob was bored with the quarantining


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> Or if Kanye would even let her. He seems to like his Barbie doll to dress in his drab oversized "designs."


I was talking about removing some of the stuffing in her rear end


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG will someone please think of the children?!? I can't imagine any parent giving thier kids to him or anything he's in charge of.









						Kanye West announces Yeezy Christian Academy with promo video
					

The 43-year-old rapper launched the academy last week and marking the occasion on social media shared a video starring some of the youngest members of his family.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> I was talking about removing some of the stuffing in her rear end


Yep and gotcha. Wondering if Kanye would let her remove all that fake stuff in her behind. He may like the way his "designs" look on that lumpy mess.


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> Yep and gotcha. Wondering if Kanye would let her remove all that fake stuff in her behind. He may like the way his "designs" look on that lumpy mess.


we need a face for yucky or disgusting


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> we need a face for yucky or disgusting


----------



## bag-mania




----------



## TC1

Pretty sure Kim didn't even vote for him. There was some pics online of her "I voted" pic that was edited to remove the colour of her red dress.


----------



## bag-princess

lawdamercy!!!!  he ain't finished yet!!   











						Kanye West skips 'Kimmel' after receiving just 60,000 votes; Chuck D slams 'narcissism'
					

Kanye West was set to appear on "Jimmy Kimmel Live!" Wednesday, but ultimately canceled. His presidential run garnered just 60,000 votes.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> lawdamercy!!!!  he ain't finished yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West skips 'Kimmel' after receiving just 60,000 votes; Chuck D slams 'narcissism'
> 
> 
> Kanye West was set to appear on "Jimmy Kimmel Live!" Wednesday, but ultimately canceled. His presidential run garnered just 60,000 votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


making a fool of himself IMO


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> making a fool of himself IMO





exactly!   i can only imagine what he will be doing until he can run again - for his "agenda"


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> exactly!   i can only imagine what he will be doing until he can run again - for his "agenda"


he is certainly very self-confident.  wonder if kim is embarassed by his behavior


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> he is certainly very self-confident.  wonder if kim is embarassed by his behavior




i am sure she is - and Kris too!   i am sure they wish they could get him under control but that isn't happening!


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> exactly!   i can only imagine what he will be doing until he can run again - for his "agenda"



read my post at the top of the page he’s going to run a YCA (yeazy Christian academy) lol.


----------



## bag-mania




----------



## bag-princess

Larsa Pippen Claims Kanye West ‘Brainwashed’ The KarJenners To Turn Against Her
					

Four months after the KarJenner sisters unfollowed Larsa Pippen on Instagram, she’s opening up about how she thinks Kanye West played a part in their falling out.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## bag-princess

in case people have been dying to know!  










						Here's How to Make That Salad the Kardashians Are Always Eating
					

You know the one.




					www.myrecipes.com


----------



## mrs moulds

I’ve never been a fan of Kim Kardashian, or her family, however, I did love her style prior to Kanye’s obsession in use her as his personal doll. She just looks so disconnected and disheveled. I want to feel bad for her, but, due to her previous behaviors, especially when it comes to men, sleeping  with anyone and everyone’s man it will catch up to you!  Kim’s situation is self afflicted. My heart goes out to the children who have to live with what is going on it their parents lives


----------



## bag-princess

i had no idea khloe had covid in the spring - so she said.   










						The Kardashians cancel their annual Christmas party due to COVID-19
					

This is the first time the party has been canceled since 1978, Khloé Kardashian said.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## bag-mania

I’ll believe her. It’s not something you’d brag about and we know they haven’t been careful up to this point. Seems like they finally got the message. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## TC1

Oh, no...no party? LOL wahhhhhhh most people can't even see their families. I hate these kind of articles, no private island to visit this time?


----------



## pixiejenna

Well CA is on lockdown till the end of the month or next year depending on where you live. So they shouldn’t have a big family get together mixing people from different households.


----------



## bag-princess

These shoes are hideous!!










						Kanye West's "Ugly" Alleged Yeezy Boost 400s Trashed On Twitter
					

The first look at the shoe wasn't well-received, but they're still expected to sell out.




					www.hotnewhiphop.com


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> These shoes are hideous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West's "Ugly" Alleged Yeezy Boost 400s Trashed On Twitter
> 
> 
> The first look at the shoe wasn't well-received, but they're still expected to sell out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hotnewhiphop.com



Those were waaaay funnier than I could have ever imagined!


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> Those were waaaay funnier than I could have ever imagined!



 He needs to stop designing!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Those can’t be good for your feet. It looks like you could cripple yourself trying to walk in them.


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> These shoes are hideous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West's "Ugly" Alleged Yeezy Boost 400s Trashed On Twitter
> 
> 
> The first look at the shoe wasn't well-received, but they're still expected to sell out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hotnewhiphop.com


Sometimes I feel like he’s doing it on purpose to see how much people are willing to pay for something so fugly, just because of the name.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMFG I first thought it was some abstract picture when I was scrolling down the page. They’re hilariously ugly!


----------



## redney

starrynite_87 said:


> Sometimes I feel like he’s doing it on purpose to see how much people are willing to pay for something so fugly, just because of the name.


I'm with you! Like "watch me punk everyone"


----------



## bag-princess

It turns out Keeping Up With The Kardashians will be back in 2021
					

So we're still keeping up with the Kardashians, then?




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## CeeJay

starrynite_87 said:


> Sometimes I feel like he’s doing it on purpose to see how much people are willing to pay for something so fugly, just because of the name.


*THIS!!!* .. one time, since the HB and I were in BH, we figured .. oh, let's just go to Barneys and go upstairs to grab a bite to eat.  Well, thank god that I had one of their "Frequent" buyer (_in other words - I spent way too much $$$ there! - HA, in the 'old' days_), so I was let in the building.  It was only when we got inside that we see (_towards the front of the store - and in front of the front door_), this frenzy, security guards, crowd and then 'lo and behold, there he is .. Yeezy.  I asked one of the SA's "_what the heck is going on_?" and she told me that the "_launch_" of his latest shoe was happening and that the lines wrapped around the store and across the street (_for some reason, I guess they didn't let them go to the back of the store where people would drive in and park_).  Anyhow, when I was shown a picture of the shoe .. I thought "_WTF - who would buy that_?" .. and was told that many of the people were buying the item for resale (_especially in Japan_), obviously at a much HIGHER price.  I just shook my head and we went upstairs to get lunch ..


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

“He is undeniably one of the most celebrated creative minds of our generation”

is he tho?

is he?


----------



## TC1

susanagonzc said:


> “He is undeniably one of the most celebrated creative minds of our generation”
> 
> is he tho?
> 
> is he?


Is that a quote directly from Kanye or??


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

TC1 said:


> Is that a quote directly from Kanye or??


Nah. That's Kris speaking there.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> These shoes are hideous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West's "Ugly" Alleged Yeezy Boost 400s Trashed On Twitter
> 
> 
> The first look at the shoe wasn't well-received, but they're still expected to sell out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hotnewhiphop.com




I like them!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Has anyone checked out Kim’s IG recently? I have no idea what she is wearing on Christmas, but I agree, looks like Halloween costumes. The comments are killing me!


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone checked out Kim’s IG recently? I have no idea what she is wearing on Christmas, but I agree, looks like Halloween costumes. The comments are killing me!




i saw it mentioned online somewhere and the comments killed me too!!! 
people were calling her the hulk!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omfg I had to check it out and it did not disappoint. Kind of sad to spend Christmas Day in such a outfit I hope she changed into something more comfortable after the photo shoot. I have never seen a corset with a six pack before. At least her kids were dressed normal.


----------



## bag-princess

He is so adorable!!! 









						Saint West, 5, Surprised Mom Kim By Cutting His Own Hair With Craft Scissors: See Wild Moment
					

Saint West completely shocked his mom, Kim Kardashian, when he cut off strands of his curly hair using crafting scissors! See the pics Kim shared to her Instagram Story on New Year’s Eve!




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## Swanky

Oh he's a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

He is so cute, and I can totally relate to that!


----------



## bellecate

Page Six announces Kim and Kayne are getting a divorce.   


Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are over.

Multiple sources tell Page Six that “divorce is imminent” for the Hollywood couple, with Kardashian hiring divorce attorney to the stars, Laura Wasser.

“They are keeping it low-key but they are done,” says a source. “Kim has hired Laura Wasser and they are in settlement talks.”

Kim, 40, hasn’t been seen wearing her wedding ring, and Kanye, 43, remained at his $14 million Wyoming ranch over the holidays instead of spending it with the Kardashian family, who drew criticism for their extravagant celebrations.











						Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are getting a divorce: ‘She’s done’
					

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are over. Multiple sources tell Page Six that “divorce is imminent” for the Hollywood couple, with Kardashian hiring divorce attorney to the stars Laura Wa…




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

bellecate said:


> Page Six announces Kim and Kayne are getting a divorce.
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are over.
> 
> Multiple sources tell Page Six that “divorce is imminent” for the Hollywood couple, with Kardashian hiring divorce attorney to the stars, Laura Wasser.
> 
> “They are keeping it low-key but they are done,” says a source. “Kim has hired Laura Wasser and they are in settlement talks.”
> 
> Kim, 40, hasn’t been seen wearing her wedding ring, and Kanye, 43, remained at his $14 million Wyoming ranch over the holidays instead of spending it with the Kardashian family, who drew criticism for their extravagant celebrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are getting a divorce: ‘She’s done’
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West are over. Multiple sources tell Page Six that “divorce is imminent” for the Hollywood couple, with Kardashian hiring divorce attorney to the stars Laura Wa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com






my son just walked in the house and told me this!  i knew she was not going to go through another year of his issues.


----------



## bag-mania

No surprise there. I think most of us never expected it to last this long.


----------



## meluvs2shop

eNews is now reporting it too. I don’t think anyone is surprised. They stayed together longer than I thought, actually


----------



## uhpharm01

I wonder if she will get married again.


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> I wonder if she will get married again.



Who knows? Marriage doesn’t seem to be her thing. Or his either for that matter.  I don’t know that they ever lived together for any length of time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Fourth time’s a charm!


----------



## tweegy

Happy new year my PF fam!!!

I bring awesome news for the new year lol!!


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Happy new year my PF fam!!!
> 
> I bring awesome news for the new year lol!!
> 
> View attachment 4948822



Jeffree Star just bought his own Wyoming ranch a couple weeks ago. What is going on in Wyoming?


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-mania said:


> Jeffree Star just bought his own Wyoming ranch a couple weeks ago. What is going on in Wyoming?



He's been living there for as long. Looks like a beautiful place!


----------



## shiny_things

The only surprise here is how long they stayed together. Wonder if it would have happened either way if he hadn't been so erratic and non compliant with treatment. To be fair to Kim, his behaviour would have been incredibly hard to deal with.


----------



## pukasonqo

Wonder if she’ll go down Koko’s path and buy a revenge body and face


----------



## TC1

Most outlets are walking back the divorce statements and just going with "living apart" uh, when have they ever even lived together??


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

This jeffree star this is cracking me up


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Most outlets are walking back the divorce statements and just going with "living apart" uh, when have they ever even lived together??



In truth, they don’t need to divorce. They have plenty of money and obviously they can both continue living apart and doing their own thing indefinitely. It’s only if one of them is tired of the charade they might want to make the split legal.


----------



## uhpharm01

susanagonzc said:


> This jeffree star this is cracking me up


Jeffree Star is very toxic internet personality that is usually involved drama in order to keep his name relevant so that he can sell his make up.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Jeffree Star just bought his own Wyoming ranch a couple weeks ago. What is going on in Wyoming?


There are lower taxes for business in Wyoming vs having a Business in CA. Jeffree Star is moving Killer Merch there. 










						Jeffree Star Is Officially A Wyomingite Now After Latest Casper Visit
					

Since he first made the announcement via Twitter back in August, he's made a few trips to the Cowboy State already. As of today though, he's official a resident.




					kisscasper.com
				




Kanye West lives in Cody Wyoming and Jeffree Star lives in Casper Wyoming which is 3 and half hours away from Kanye West.


----------



## pixiejenna

Why even bother with divorce at this point when they have always lived separate lives? The part that bothers me is she continued to have more kids with him when he was quite visibly unstable. I now feel like she’s kopying two kollege Kourt and just wanted a big family and also wanted her kids to have the same father.  Now that she has the kids she wanted she doesn’t need yeaz anymore and is content to wash her hands of him. The family Christmas pictures of disgusting excess with Yeaz completely absent was telling of what’s to come. Even Kim’s Bday on a island party he wasn’t with her the whole time he literally made an appearance gave her a gift and left, weren’t they there for a week?


----------



## RueMonge

pukasonqo said:


> Wonder if she’ll go down Koko’s path and buy a revenge body and face


I needed a good laugh today, because I really cannot conceive of what else she might be able to do to her face or body.


----------



## rose60610

Kim just closed on a 200 million deal with Coty.  Not that she is hurting otherwise. And Kanye has had problems for a while, maybe just too much to deal with for somebody with her own empire? Did anybody expect them to stay together from the get-go? They're both attention mongers and comfortable with flamboyant and outrageous behavior. The lawyers will have a lucrative deal on their hands.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She has her kids. She has tons of money. I would not remarry again if I were her. Thats not to say that she shouldn’t live with someone. Hopefully someone stable and good role model for her kids.

She should tho -TAKE HER TIME. No rush here.


----------



## Jayne1

rose60610 said:


> Kim just closed on a 200 million deal with Coty.  Not that she is hurting otherwise. And Kanye has had problems for a while, maybe just too much to deal with for somebody with her own empire? Did anybody expect them to stay together from the get-go? They're both attention mongers and comfortable with flamboyant and outrageous behavior. The lawyers will have a lucrative deal on their hands.


What's up with Coty spending so much on the Ks? Does her line really make that much money?  Who even uses her stuff?


----------



## Grande Latte

When Laura Wasser is involved, they will settle and get divorced for sure. Then they will both make some pleasant commentary about supporting each other and co-parenting.

I'm not surprised. I think the K sisters are better off single. They make too much money to have real relationships. And all of their personalities are too strong. Super wealth and owning an empire does come at a price.

Wish them well.


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> When Laura Wasser is involved, they will settle and get divorced for sure. *Then they will both make some pleasant commentary about supporting each other and co-parenting.*
> 
> I'm not surprised. I think the K sisters are better off single. They make too much money to have real relationships. And all of their personalities are too strong. Super wealth and owning an empire does come at a price.
> 
> Wish them well.



We can only hope it goes that smoothly. When Kanye is off his meds he makes wild, inappropriate public statements. Announcing to the crowd at a campaign rally that they once considered aborting North was the worst.


----------



## purseinsanity

I never understand why women who are hugely successful on their own don't feel complete without a man?  Especially those that go from one relationship/marriage to another.  JLo also comes to mind.  Why bother?  You have your kids.  Live with someone, but why risk your estate, especially if you marry someone of much lesser means?


----------



## TC1

I read on TMZ that Kanye bought Kim 5 Maybachs for Christmas. Like, what?? why? Just so stupid. I'll guess they were loaned for some gratuitous pics *shrug*


----------



## rose60610

According to Forbes, Kanye's net worth is over a billion. Another source said over 3 billion. Kim's is well over 500 million, maybe over 800 million, not counting the Coty deal. They can do whatever they want. I think they're both addicted to publicity and very little is off limits about their personal lives. Kanye is messed up for sure, but given that some women gravitate toward serial killers in prison, he'll have more women throwing themselves at him than he'll know what to do with.


----------



## uhpharm01

rose60610 said:


> According to Forbes, Kanye's net worth is over a billion. Another source said over 3 billion. Kim's is well over 500 million, maybe over 800 million, not counting the Coty deal. They can do whatever they want. I think they're both addicted to publicity and very little is off limits about their personal lives. Kanye is messed up for sure, but given that some women gravitate toward serial killers in prison, he'll have more women throwing themselves at him than he'll know what to do with.


and I think Kanye lost his mind when his mother passed away and he hasn't been right in the head since then, IMO.


----------



## Grande Latte

purseinsanity said:


> I never understand why women who are hugely successful on their own don't feel complete without a man?  Especially those that go from one relationship/marriage to another.  JLo also comes to mind.  Why bother?  You have your kids.  Live with someone, but why risk your estate, especially if you marry someone of much lesser means?



Human nature. Even the richest and the most powerful want to have intimate companionship and feel loved, and be married just like the regular folks. It's not wise, I agree. But it's what the heart wants.

I think Kim is "better" than JLo. Kim is more strategic. I feel like she used Kanye to solidify her status, and his sperm for her offspring, and their combined connections for world domination. Hahaha. 

...After Kanye, I think Kim will date here and there, but I don't think she'll marry again.


----------



## bag-princess

oh boy!  











						The notorious influencer who started the Jeffree Star and Kayne West rumors, says that she made the entire scandal up
					

"I just tricked the entire world into talking about me again," Louise said in a voice message she posted on her TikTok account.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## TC1

Is there a bigger thirst bucket on the planet than Jeffree Starr?


----------



## bag-mania

“I was on a lot of Adderall and bored.”  That statement is probably true of every influencer who exists. 

She was previously most famous for licking a toilet seat.


----------



## Jayne1

Influencing to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Influencing to the lowest common denominator.


People would do anything to grasp to those 15 mins of fame


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

rose60610 said:


> According to Forbes, Kanye's net worth is over a billion. Another source said over 3 billion. Kim's is well over 500 million, maybe over 800 million, not counting the Coty deal. They can do whatever they want. I think they're both addicted to publicity and very little is off limits about their personal lives. Kanye is messed up for sure, but given that some women gravitate toward serial killers in prison, he'll have more women throwing themselves at him than he'll know what to do with.



None of this is true- if they were even multi-millionaires, they wouldn't be hocking off-brand Airpods, tummy teas, or prescription drugs on social media. They have nowhere near the money their PR people put out that they do- and Forbes has openly shown that they can be bought and sold re: telling everyone your net worth.


----------



## pixiejenna

I read somewhere that they gave rolexes to the crew who filmed KUWK. Am I the only one that thinks that they were gifted them I can’t see them spending that kind of cash on others.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Coty the same company that bought kylies company right? They have since said her company wasn’t as valuable as they thought.


----------



## Sferics

Jayne1 said:


> Who even uses her stuff?


I collect perfumes and some of her scents are pretty ok.


----------



## LemonDrop

Sferics said:


> I collect perfumes and some of her scents are* pretty ok*.



Such a rave review


----------



## Sferics

LemonDrop said:


> Such a rave review


OMG...well...yeah


----------



## michele88

TC1 said:


> Is there a bigger thirst bucket on the planet than Jeffree Starr?


Some people would do anything for more attention and let things drag on on purpose if it benefits them...


----------



## purseinsanity

Grande Latte said:


> Human nature. Even the richest and the most powerful want to have intimate companionship and feel loved, and be married just like the regular folks. It's not wise, I agree. But it's what the heart wants.
> 
> I think Kim is "better" than JLo. Kim is more strategic. I feel like she used Kanye to solidify her status, and his sperm for her offspring, and their combined connections for world domination. Hahaha.
> 
> ...After Kanye, I think Kim will date here and there, but I don't think she'll marry again.


Well, sure, intimacy is one thing, but why rush and get married?  JLo and KK have each been married, what, 3 times?  JLo has had other engagements too.


----------



## Grande Latte

purseinsanity said:


> Well, sure, intimacy is one thing, but why rush and get married?  JLo and KK have each been married, what, 3 times?  JLo has had other engagements too.



Just taking a guess. I believe KK really wanted a father for her unborn children (back then). She wanted MANY children with the same man, so she got married to make everything official.

Even though it's all in the mind, but at the end of the day, there's a difference between just having children with a man vs. having children with a husband. It is my conjecture that she knew marriage wouldn't last forever either, but still....


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> Just taking a guess. I believe KK really wanted a father for her unborn children (back then). She wanted MANY children with the same man, so she got married to make everything official.
> 
> Even though it's all in the mind, but at the end of the day, there's a difference between just having children with a man vs. having children with a husband. It is my conjecture that she knew marriage wouldn't last forever either, but still....



I always thought having many kids was Kanye’s thing.  Obviously she agreed because it happened, but still. As I recall she had some issues with her pregnancies and I think she would have been satisfied to stop after the second one. I thought it was Kanye who wanted more so they hired the surrogates.


----------



## bag-princess

ya'll knew she was going to do something soon............










						Kim Kardashian’s Bikini Pic Is Sending a Prettttty Clear Message About Her ’Ship With Kanye Rn
					

I mean, couldn’t be less subtle.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I read somewhere that they gave rolexes to the crew who filmed KUWK. Am I the only one that thinks that they were gifted them I can’t see them spending that kind of cash on others.




but why would rolex need to gift them anything??  rolex does not need to grovel to the k's in hope of them being seen on one of their wrists.


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> ya'll knew she was going to do something soon............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian’s Bikini Pic Is Sending a Prettttty Clear Message About Her ’Ship With Kanye Rn
> 
> 
> I mean, couldn’t be less subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



I had no idea that Yeezy's looked like Crocs!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> but why would rolex need to gift them anything??  rolex does not need to grovel to the k's in hope of them being seen on one of their wrists.



Yeah, Rolex didn't give them watches. From what I read on PageSix they spent around $300,000 on Rolexes for their crew of about 30 people. Sure the K's are frivolous, vain people but that doesn't mean they aren't kind to their employees. Giving everyone a $10,000 watch as a thank you is a nice gift. I'm sure many of those people have been working for them for the whole run.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Yeah, Rolex didn't give them watches. From what I read on PageSix they spent around $300,000 on Rolexes for their crew of about 30 people. Sure the K's are frivolous, vain people but that doesn't mean they aren't kind to their employees. Giving everyone a $10,000 watch as a thank you is a nice gift. I'm sure many of those people have been working for them for the whole run.


And think of all the unfiltered images they must have of them.  All the scenes that were too ugly to air. All the post production digital editing and blurry filters used so everyone looks so polished.

Production must have the original videos.


----------



## bag-princess

When a man moves his sneaker collection - it’s OVER!!! 









						Kanye West Moves 500 Pairs of Sneakers Out of Calabasas Home as He and Kim Have “No Contact”
					

Apparently, he waited to move his stuff till she was on vacation.




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## bag-princess

What do y’all think???  









						North West’s alleged painting draws Bob Ross comparisons
					

“I’m supposed to work but i can’t stop thinking about how north west did not paint this,” tweeted one skeptic.




					pagesix.com


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't know if the kid did or didn't do the painting. I think the skeptics are just hating at this point.  Her dad is Kanye and he is creative. Is it that far of a stretch that a 7 year old, with a creative parent, could throw some trees and sparkling water together??


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> What do y’all think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North West’s alleged painting draws Bob Ross comparisons
> 
> 
> “I’m supposed to work but i can’t stop thinking about how north west did not paint this,” tweeted one skeptic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985569



I doubt Kim effed this up.

With a little help on the hand and clear instructions step by step, it's not that difficult. Anybody could try with a tutorial on youtube and you would be astouned, what you can do even if you think you are all thumbs.

Did she "create" the motive? No
(it is in fact one of those step-by-step-motives and therefore it makes you think of Bob Ross, because it "is" one).

Did she paint it? Yes.

So kudos for her 

Most important: The little artist's smile while holding it


----------



## bag-mania

The key to the story is Kim says North has been taking oil painting classes. While most 7-year-olds with no lessons are doing art barely worthy of display on the refrigerator, she has the advantage of learning proper techniques. North's painting was done under the supervision and guidance of an instructor over the course of weeks. I don't think we can call her a child prodigy based on one painting, but you can tell how proud she is of it and that's what matters.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> The *key to the story is Kim says* North has been taking oil painting classes. While most 7-year-olds with no lessons are doing art barely worthy of display on the refrigerator, she has the advantage of learning proper techniques. North's painting was done under the supervision and guidance of an instructor over the course of weeks. I don't think we can call her a child prodigy based on one painting, but you can tell how proud she is of it and that's what matters.




that's the real key - kim says!   

but seriously - it could be possible because all my boys could draw from the time they picked up a crayon because they got it from me and my love of art and design!  and with art classes in school they got better and better.  one was asked to design a logo for our neighbor's business in HS.  the problem is that kim and company lie about so much people don't believe anything.  and with "thou protesting too much" it made her look even more guilty of a lie to anyone who didn't believe her.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> that's the real key - kim says!
> 
> but seriously - it could be possible because all my boys could draw from the time they picked up a crayon because they got it from me and my love of art and design!  and with art classes in school they got better and better.  one was asked to design a logo for our neighbor's business in HS.  the problem is that kim and company lie about so much people don't believe anything.  *and with "thou protesting too much" it made her look even more guilty of a lie to anyone who didn't believe her.*



That's the problem with being a known liar, nobody believes you even when you are telling the truth. I figured she went into mama bear mode and I can't blame her. She's used to people slamming her in social media, but attacking the kids is new and that's not going to sit well with any parent.


----------



## RueMonge

bag-princess said:


> What do y’all think???



Well, I had to Google Bob Ross. I don’t think much of his paintings or this painting. But that’s my personal taste.

 Did North paint this herself, probably. It seems like the bigger question is, why are we supposed to care. Most seven-year-olds get praised by mom and dad and maybe grandma. Guess I’m feeling pretty curmudgeonly today!


----------



## lulilu

Some girl posted on tik tok that her mother was the art teacher to North and her friend.  She said her mother taught her how to paint the same picture when she was 7, and showed it in the background.  Must be some shtick the teacher uses.  And then her students are "proteges."  North's friend painted an almost identical painting.


----------



## lanasyogamama

lulilu said:


> Some girl posted on tik tok that her mother was the art teacher to North and her friend.  She said her mother taught her how to paint the same picture when she was 7, and showed it in the background.  Must be some shtick the teacher uses.  And then her students are "proteges."  North's friend painted an almost identical painting.


That makes sense, it’s pretty but not creative.


----------



## bag-mania

lulilu said:


> Some girl posted on tik tok that her mother was the art teacher to North and her friend.  She said her mother taught her how to paint the same picture when she was 7, and showed it in the background.  Must be some shtick the teacher uses.  And then her students are "proteges."  North's friend painted an almost identical painting.



I bet that woman is pulling in big bucks teaching the kids of the rich and famous in LA to paint. It's likely most of those kids will eventually lose interest and move on to their next hobby, but there is always the chance a few of them enjoy it enough to want to advance.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> What do y’all think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North West’s alleged painting draws Bob Ross comparisons
> 
> 
> “I’m supposed to work but i can’t stop thinking about how north west did not paint this,” tweeted one skeptic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985569


I have a degree in art education and used to teach it for about a decade.

I think this child had a lot of *help* from her instructor.

Also, her little friend painted the exact same thing, but not as skillfully, so they are copying from a photograph, which is much easier than painting outdoors and seeing the landscape with their own eyes.

Anyway, it's oil and the instructor can go over the stokes to change things.  It's not like it's a watercolour which can't be corrected.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that North did paint it, did she have help maybe. I think that a lot of kids are good at art, kids are creative and enjoy making things. She has the privilege of having a teacher that can help teach her proper technique that most kids her age do not have.

Unfortunately Kimbo has a heavy history of flat out lying so even if she’s telling the truth no one will believe her. I think that she is protesting so much because she’s trying to prove what a “good mom”. She is rarely seen with her kids outside of a random photo op here and there.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I didn't read the article, but just glanced at the painting.  If a kid started lessons young, received proper instruction, and the kid is artistically inclined, it's not an impossibility.  My daughter has been in structured art classes since she was 5, and the stuff that she did surprised me, but that's cause I'm completely ignorant of art and art instruction.  Stick figures are my best effort.  A lot of art classes, especially when younger, are carefully supervised.  10 kids to 2 instructors.  And these kids that can and want to sit through a 1-1.5 hour class once or twice a week can progress pretty quickly.


----------



## bisousx

I don’t think it’s out of the ordinary if you’re artistically inclined and have instructors helping. My cousin painted incredible works of art since she was young so I know it’s not impossible or a huge deal.


----------



## bag-princess

kim is working too dang hard to try and prove this - that's another reason why people don't believe a word she says.  you don't have to do all this for the truth.  she keeps coming back with her "proof" instead of just letting it die.










						Kim Kardashian displays Hermès bag daughter North painted as a baby
					

Kim Kardashian shared more evidence of daughter North's artistic prowess on Tuesday, after sparking a debate over whether the youngster had painted a mountain landscape herself.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> kim is working too dang hard to try and prove this - that's another reason why people don't believe a word she says.  you don't have to do all this for the truth.  she keeps coming back with her "proof" instead of just letting it die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian displays Hermès bag daughter North painted as a baby
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian shared more evidence of daughter North's artistic prowess on Tuesday, after sparking a debate over whether the youngster had painted a mountain landscape herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Ugh, I remember that. Even though it's been years, it still kills me that Kim gave a baby a Hermès bag to use as a finger paint project. It's like telling everyone that she's so stinking rich that to her a coveted designer bag is the equivalent of scrap paper for her kids to scribble on.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> kim is working too dang hard to try and prove this - that's another reason why people don't believe a word she says.  you don't have to do all this for the truth.  she keeps coming back with her "proof" instead of just letting it die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian displays Hermès bag daughter North painted as a baby
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian shared more evidence of daughter North's artistic prowess on Tuesday, after sparking a debate over whether the youngster had painted a mountain landscape herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Whether it's true or not, she is trying too hard


----------



## pukasonqo

Addicted to bags said:


> Whether it's true or not, she is trying too hard


 Indeed she is
North can well be extremely talented but using finger painting to prove she is the next Michelangelo is pushing it very much
My father is a very good painter and the stuff he did at 9 is amazing (copies, not originals) so yup, North can very well be a good copyist and evolve into a good, original painter
I hate that Kimbo’s need to publicise everything has made what should be a proud moment for North into a circus


----------



## purseinsanity

Did she or didn't she?  I don't know, nor do I care.  If she did, good for her.  I think most parents think their children are little Einsteins.  Heck, I did too!  The only difference is that I didn't post my children' art work or projects online to subject it to ridicule.  That is bound to happen when you display your kids, especially when you are the Kardashians.


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> Whether it's true or not, she is trying too hard


Yep.  My kids did "art work" like that too, just not on Hermes bags!  I don't particularly have money to throw around, so I preferred old grocery brown bags LOL.  The price of the "canvas" doesn't make it more impressive.  How much did that stupid taped banana go for at Art Basel?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t know why but I LOL when I saw that on IG. I’m a mom so I get it. We will do anything to protect our children. But when I think of her whiny slow voice her tone didn’t intimidate me. It just made me laugh! 


bag-princess said:


> What do y’all think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North West’s alleged painting draws Bob Ross comparisons
> 
> 
> “I’m supposed to work but i can’t stop thinking about how north west did not paint this,” tweeted one skeptic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985569


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t know why but I LOL when I saw that on IG. I’m a mom so I get it. We will do anything to protect our children. But when I think of her whiny slow voice her tone didn’t intimidate me. It just made me laugh!




sometimes i read things or imagine things being said in her slow whiny voice and yes it is too funny!   even when she gets mad she is still slow and whiny!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Take note- anytime the spotlight is off Kim (or a black celebrity gets some shine) she has to 'upstage' them some kind of way....a nude pic posted to social media, a humble brag about her kid's accomplishments (real or otherwise), a stunt, a pap stroll in an empty parking lot.

In this case, I think it was a leftover painting the art instructor had that North painted on for a bit and then tried to pass of as an original. Remember now, Kim can never tell the actual truth about something.


----------



## Jayne1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> In this case, I think it was a leftover painting the art instructor had that North painted on for a bit and then tried to pass of as an original. Remember now, Kim can never tell the actual truth about something.


Exactly.


----------



## Jayne1

As I said before, one of my degrees is in art education and I'm almost certain she did not paint that on her own without substantial help from the instructor who may have really wanted to impress Kim with his/her teaching abilities.  

But the only way we'll know for sure is if if we can watch the child paint from start to finish with no editing.  (A Kardashain with no editing, no such thing!) like in the movie about Margaret Keane called Big Eyes.

 The couple had to paint in front of a judge to see who was the actual painter. lol. Otherwise, it's all smoke and mirrors because everything about the Ks is smoke and mirrors.


----------



## bag-princess

happy Valentine’s Day


----------



## chowlover2

Holy Photoshop!


----------



## Rouge H

Oh please.....make them go away....


----------



## Addicted to bags

chowlover2 said:


> Holy Photoshop!


Exactly!   Especially on Kylie! https://people.com/style/kim-kardas...l-lingerie-for-skims-valentines-day-campaign/


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Files for Divorce from Kanye West
					

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have filed for divorce.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Irishgal

She’s 40 and this is divorce #3. Yikes


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

bag-princess said:


> happy Valentine’s Day


I love how Kim’s SKIMS is all about body positivity but they do this... only my daughters’ barbies have that crotch!


----------



## virahl

I’m not a fan of Kim and this maybe off topic but when I bought some of her skims underwear and bras they were actually pretty good. Mostly the cotton collection.


----------



## bag-princess

someone said they are waiting for kanye to come out of shock - or from whatever drug coma they have him in - and hit up twitter!   i think they said he has not tweeted since last year.  i don't follow him so i don't know how true that is.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> someone said they are waiting for kanye to come out of shock - or from whatever drug coma they have him in - and hit up twitter!   i think they said he has not tweeted since last year.  i don't follow him so i don't know how true that is.



What could he possibly say?  He moved to Wyoming back in 2019 and pretty much abandoned them in favor of his weird church and presidential campaign. He isn’t going to come out of it looking any better than her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

For whatever reason the youngest sister annoys me the most. Don’t know why really bc I don’t follow her socials or her products.


----------



## CeeJay

Can't remember where I read it, but apparently .. Kanye's run for President was the reason for Kim to bail out.  Not that I've ever liked Kim, but sheesh .. having to put up with him must have been pretty difficult .. he's a very troubled man who really should keep on taking his medications!


----------



## Grande Latte

Irishgal said:


> She’s 40 and this is divorce #3. Yikes



I don't think the Kardashian clan needs men in their lives.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Can't remember where I read it, but apparently .. Kanye's run for President was the reason for Kim to bail out.  Not that I've ever liked Kim, but sheesh .. having to put up with him must have been pretty difficult .. he's a very troubled man who really should keep on taking his medications!




every.single.day it is a different story about why she filed for divorce depending on who they spoke to!!  some "insider" that knows all about what is going on.   i saw that one person said that yes it was his run for president.  yesterday another "source" said it was the comments that kanye made about slavery being a choice that kim had such a big problem with and could not get over!


----------



## diyeohl

meluvs2shop said:


> For whatever reason the youngest sister annoys me the most. Don’t know why really bc I don’t follow her socials or her products.



I kind of like her because she’s dumb. But one thing I give her props is being a mum to her daughter.


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> I don't think the Kardashian clan needs men in their lives.


Agree.  The men don't do well in any case.


diyeohl said:


> I kind of like her because she’s dumb. But one thing I give her props is being a mum to her daughter.


Thanks goodness she had a daughter because she does love dressing up her little doll.

Not that you can't dress up a little boy and parade him around with designer bags, but I do think it best she had a girl.


----------



## purseinsanity

diyeohl said:


> I kind of like her because she’s dumb. But one thing I give her props is being a mum to her daughter.


I honestly don't think she's that dumb (or Kris Jenner isn't at least).  How else can you take a so-so sex tap with a golden shower and turn it into a multi million/billion dollar empire for almost every family member?  They don't have any particular talent, except using connections and branding themselves to death.  I'm pretty impressed, TBH.  Yes, I said it.


----------



## Grande Latte

purseinsanity said:


> I honestly don't think she's that dumb (or Kris Jenner isn't at least).  How else can you take a so-so sex tap with a golden shower and turn it into a multi million/billion dollar empire for almost every family member?  They don't have any particular talent, except using connections and branding themselves to death.  I'm pretty impressed, TBH.  Yes, I said it.



I agree. Anyone can make a sex tape. The girls don't have any special gifts, but they are ALL very entrepreneurial. You can't just build a multi-billion business with so-so brains. What's beneath the surface must be pretty incredible. 

And now Kim is working on her law degree. Good for her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I will always wonder what Kylie would have looked like with out all the PS. She was annoying to me when she was doing that and lying and saying it;s all just makeup. But I started to like her after she had her daughter. She basically peaced out and was under the radar for a while and after she had her daughter and re-emerged she had somewhat grown. She seems to be very active in her daughters life unlike some of the others.



diyeohl said:


> I kind of like her because she’s dumb. But one thing I give her props is being a mum to her daughter.



They only need men to reproduce and occasionally as an accessory.



Grande Latte said:


> I don't think the Kardashian clan needs men in their lives.


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> *They only need men to reproduce* and occasionally as an accessory.


They technically don't even need a man for that any more.  Some frozen stuff will do just fine.    Accessory yes, LOL!


----------



## pixiejenna

purseinsanity said:


> They technically don't even need a man for that any more.  Some frozen stuff will do just fine.    Accessory yes, LOL!



Technically they don’t but PMK wouldn’t let them do that she’s making sure her dolls get a payday for 18 years.


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Technically they don’t but PMK wouldn’t let them do that she’s making sure her dolls get a payday for 18 years.


They have so much money of their own though!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think they have as much money as they want people to believe.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Leans On La La Anthony After Divorce: See Their Sexy New Pics In Pastel & Tie-Dye Dresses
					

Kim Kardashian is bonding with her ‘ride’ or die, La La Anthony, after splitting from Kanye West. The BFFs had a stylish moment together in pastel and tie-dye dresses, one from Teyana T…




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

diyeohl said:


> I kind of like her because she’s dumb. But one thing I give her props is being a mum to her daughter.


I think anyone can buy their kid fun things, take them to an amusement park and pay for an arts tutor.
If she was a good mom, we wouldn’t even know her kids’ faces. She is profiting from them, just as many influencers do. She knows pedophiles must see the pictures (she has millions of followers) but she’d rather profit from her children


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I think anyone can buy their kid fun things, take them to an amusement park and pay for an arts tutor.
> If she was a good mom, we wouldn’t even know her kids’ faces. She is profiting from them, just as many influencers do. She knows pedophiles must see the pictures (she has millions of followers) but she’d rather profit from her children



Her children are nothing but props to her. If she actually gave half a whit, she wouldn't have them paying on lit stoves or forgetting they were in the car (and leaving them behind) or doing all the other crap she does to them. After all, this is the same woman who went and got a surrogate to have her last child, and when the baby was being born, she was at the beach having nude pictures of herself done for attention.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Leans On La La Anthony After Divorce: See Their Sexy New Pics In Pastel & Tie-Dye Dresses
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is bonding with her ‘ride’ or die, La La Anthony, after splitting from Kanye West. The BFFs had a stylish moment together in pastel and tie-dye dresses, one from Teyana T…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com


Two cougars on the prowl. Khloe better watch Tristan closely...


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Two cougars on the prowl. *Khloe better watch Tristan closely*...




i am sure she already does!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

This photoshop reminds me of the one girls in highschool used to do with bathroom selfies. 
she has won awards for women and promotes these unrealistic expectations on bodies.
I love that for us women


----------



## bag-princess

BagsAndCarbs said:


> This photoshop reminds me of the one girls in highschool used to do with bathroom selfies.
> she has won awards for women and promotes these unrealistic expectations on bodies.
> I love that for us women





as my grandmother used to say - she is a liar and the truth ain't in her!!


----------



## Gennas

Not the look you want from your boy toy for the week to have of your fake ass. He looks disgusted.  LOOKS LIKE SHE WENT TO SAME PLASTIC SUREGON AS KIM K. THIS IS LARSA, HER EX BESTFRIEND


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Not the look you want from the boy toy for this week to have of your fake ass that you spent thousands on!!! LOOKS LIKE SHE WENT TO SAME PLASTIC SUREGON AS KIM K. THIS IS LARSA, HER EX BESTFRIEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022750


----------



## Gennas

Same fake ass!!! Yuck!!!!! What is not fake on her. Boobs, butt, nails, lipo stomach, hair extensions, fake lips. She looks nasty!!!!!!


----------



## Gennas

This new standard of beauty is so sad!!! Everyone on Insta looks the same and so fake!!! They look like caricatures. I think having a huge fake ass, tiny waist and huge fake boobs looks awful. They also don't look very happy. How sad that you have to use a filter everytime you post a pic of yourself. You don't even look like that in RL.


----------



## LittleStar88

Gennas said:


> Not the look you want from your boy toy for the week to have of your fake ass. He looks disgusted.  LOOKS LIKE SHE WENT TO SAME PLASTIC SUREGON AS KIM K. THIS IS LARSA, HER EX BESTFRIEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022750



OMG Hahaha the look on that guy’s face  There could be a funny caption contest with this picture.


----------



## purseinsanity

Gennas said:


> Not the look you want from your boy toy for the week to have of your fake ass. He looks disgusted.  LOOKS LIKE SHE WENT TO SAME PLASTIC SUREGON AS KIM K. THIS IS LARSA, HER EX BESTFRIEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022750


This looks just like the picture of Kim above!  They all look the same, ick.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Gennas said:


> View attachment 5022753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same fake ass!!! Yuck!!!!! What is not fake on her. Boobs, butt, nails, lipo stomach, hair extensions, fake lips. She looks nasty!!!!!!


she's not what i would call "the perfect body" but i always wonder: how do they manage to have no cellulite whatsover?!


----------



## Sterntalerli

LittleStar88 said:


> OMG Hahaha the look on that guy’s face  There could be a funny caption contest with this picture.


My first thought was: "Oh she forgot the toilet paper - AGAIN!!!"


----------



## bag-princess

Sterntalerli said:


> she's not what i would call "the perfect body" but i always wonder: how do they manage to have no cellulite whatsover?!




photoshop - like other people


----------



## TC1

Sterntalerli said:


> she's not what i would call "the perfect body" but i always wonder: how do they manage to have no cellulite whatsover?!


A google search of Kim's ass non photo shopped will answer that, although I don't recommend it


----------



## Addicted to bags

TC1 said:


> A google search of Kim's ass non photo shopped will answer that, although I don't recommend it


Oh why did I google her ass? You warned me


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh why did I google her ass? You warned me


OMG I did too.    It's like slowing down to watch an accident.

At least it made me feel better about myself


----------



## Sterntalerli

purseinsanity said:


> OMG I did too.    It's like slowing down to watch an accident.
> 
> At least it made me feel better about myself


I don’t find the cellulite disturbing. What bothers me are these weird proportions. How on earth does she think that looks good?! Looks like the moon on toothpicks


----------



## bag-princess

“Weave”  seen glimpses of their re hair but they tried it!


https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...8OygOEnhLVmt9HXDEx26qvtV-zl5C9-wb2k29Nz34&s=1


----------



## Shopaholic2021

Kylie said her lip products were the reason for her full looking lips for years and years. Then she admitted that it was actually filler and that she was very conscious/ insecure about her lips, so clearly these people are liars. I feel like they got away big time with the false advertising. How can you promote a product (her lip products) and make false claims and not be sued? If another brand claimed the same thing I'm sure people would sue them for such outrageous lies.


----------



## bag-mania

Shopaholic2021 said:


> Kylie said her lip products were the reason for her full looking lips for years and years. Then she admitted that it was actually filler and that she was very conscious/ insecure about her lips, so clearly these people are liars. I feel like they got away big time with the false advertising. *How can you promote a product (her lip products) and make false claims and not be sued? If another brand claimed the same thing I'm sure people would sue them for such outrageous lies.*



It costs money to sue people. Claiming a product makes your lips look bigger is as subjective as claiming a particular brand of shampoo makes your hair thicker and lustrous. It isn't worth suing because nobody was harmed and, as with every product, it is understood that advertising/promotion exaggerates. 

A couple of years ago Gwyneth Paltrow was making all kinds of unsubstantiated claims about the health benefits of her Goop products. She was sued for false advertising and she agreed to pay a $145,000 settlement. So even though she lost she still wins because she earns way more on those products than the relatively small amount she had to pay.


----------



## sdkitty

Shopaholic2021 said:


> Kylie said her lip products were the reason for her full looking lips for years and years. Then she admitted that it was actually filler and that she was very conscious/ insecure about her lips, so clearly these people are liars. I feel like they got away big time with the false advertising. How can you promote a product (her lip products) and make false claims and not be sued? If another brand claimed the same thing I'm sure people would sue them for such outrageous lies.


and Khloe claims her big boobs and full lips will cure migraines


----------



## limom

That ad gives me migraine!


----------



## Shopaholic2021

sdkitty said:


> and Khloe claims her big boobs and full lips will cure migraines



 I have not seen that ad but given that a lot of young (and naive) girls look up to them, this is disgraceful. I'm all for capitalism and advertising to promote products, but these sorts of things are just plain dangerous.


----------



## limom

Shopaholic2021 said:


> I have not seen that ad but given that a lot of young (and naive) girls look up to them, this is disgraceful. I'm all for capitalism and advertising to promote products, but these sorts of things are just plain dangerous.


They just came out with one with Khloe and her daughter, it is nuts how
 strong PMK GAME is.


----------



## TC1

Shopaholic2021 said:


> I have not seen that ad but given that a lot of young (and naive) girls look up to them, this is disgraceful. I'm all for capitalism and advertising to promote products, but these sorts of things are just plain dangerous.


Girlllll, I have not seen one actual "flat tummy" after hundreds of "flat tummy tea" paid posts  Social media is all smoke and mirrors. Kylie was getting paid a MILLION dollars a post (for anything)


----------



## sdkitty

Shopaholic2021 said:


> I have not seen that ad but given that a lot of young (and naive) girls look up to them, this is disgraceful. I'm all for capitalism and advertising to promote products, but these sorts of things are just plain dangerous.


I see it frequently....first time I saw it I was saying what is the woman doing with the boobs hanging out selling migraine meds....looks like Kardshian....then my DH saw on the screen that it was her .....uugh


----------



## Sterntalerli

limom said:


> They just came out with one with Khloe and her daughter, it is nuts how
> strong PMK GAME is.


What is PMK?


----------



## bag-mania

Sterntalerli said:


> What is PMK?



Pimp Mama Kris. Our affectionate term for the Kardashian matriarch.


----------



## Shopaholic2021

TC1 said:


> Girlllll, I have not seen one actual "flat tummy" after hundreds of "flat tummy tea" paid posts  Social media is all smoke and mirrors. Kylie was getting paid a MILLION dollars a post (for anything)



I remember that flat tummy tea post. It was Khloe and Kris who both promoted it, and I was thinking how there is no way they use those products because they have access to the best doctors and trainers who would immediately tell them to not take the rubbish. 

I saw on the news today that there was a natural (unfiltered image) of Khloe Kardashian that was leaked by one of her assistants apparently. And you know its a recent picture because she is holding a iPhone 12. You can see that she has some cellulite and her nose isn't slim and defined, so she must edit those images. She looks really good but her management is trying to take it down from the internet (which everyone knows isn't realistic) as they are claiming it is 'copyright infringement'.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shopaholic2021 said:


> I remember that flat tummy tea post. It was Khloe and Kris who both promoted it, and I was thinking how there is no way they use those products because they have access to the best doctors and trainers who would immediately tell them to not take the rubbish.
> 
> I saw on the news today that there was a natural (unfiltered image) of Khloe Kardashian that was leaked by one of her assistants apparently. And you know its a recent picture because she is holding a iPhone 12. You can see that she has some cellulite and her nose isn't slim and defined, so she must edit those images. She looks really good but her management is trying to take it down from the internet (which everyone knows isn't realistic) as they are claiming it is 'copyright infringement'.


You mean this one? She looks good! Not perfect but who is?









						Khloe Kardashian's team scrambles to remove 'unauthorized' bikini pic
					

The Kardashian team are working hard to remove all traces of an 'unauthorized' photo of a Khloe Kardashian that emerged on social media over the weekend.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Gennas

A look back at the Kardashians' 10 biggest photoshop fails
					

The Kardashian clan have come under fire again for editing their pictures, after an untouched image of Khloe Kardashian was accidentally released into the public domain over the weekend.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Kim is probably crying and having a hissy fit, since these pics of her fake ass are posted all over DM!!!  OMG is that how her real ass looks??? Nasty!!! She does look so much better with her nose job, lip filler and 50 other surgeries she has had on her face. Kourtney also looks so much better with her nose job, breast implants. I'm so glad I was not born into this fake family. How sad. They all have to post fake pictures and get all of this plastic surgery, so their Mom will be happy!!! Not one of them looks happy. It doesn't matter how much $$$$ or beautiful you are. You will not be happy!!! You need to learn to love yourself for how you look and are.


----------



## LittleStar88

Gennas said:


> A look back at the Kardashians' 10 biggest photoshop fails
> 
> 
> The Kardashian clan have come under fire again for editing their pictures, after an untouched image of Khloe Kardashian was accidentally released into the public domain over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim is probably crying and having a hissy fit, since these pics of her fake ass are posted all over DM!!!  OMG is that how her real ass looks??? Nasty!!! She does look so much better with her nose job, lip filler and 50 other surgeries she has had on her face. Kourtney also looks so much better with her nose job, breast implants. I'm so glad I was not born into this fake family. How sad. They all have to post fake pictures and get all of this plastic surgery, so their Mom will be happy!!! Not one of them looks happy. It doesn't matter how much $$$$ or beautiful you are. You will not be happy!!! You need to learn to love yourself for how you look and are.



That was a fun read! They should have left themselves alone. Will get harder and harder to continue tweaking looks with surgeries as they get older. And I imagine some of what they’ve had done won’t age well.

Do you think they spend hours using apps to adjust their photos or do they have a team of people furiously making the adjustments?


----------



## bagsforme

The more they try to delete the photo the more attention it brings it.  I wouldn't have cared if not for all the media hype.  So of course I'm going to look it up after reading all about it.


----------



## limom

bagsforme said:


> The more they try to delete the photo the more attention it brings it.  I wouldn't have cared if not for all the media hype.  So of course I'm going to look it up after reading all about it.


It is just a PR move from PMK.
I wonder which PR firm, they are using?

It is amazing how the entire family falls in line.


----------



## purseinsanity

Can't believe I'm stating the obvious, but I'm so blessed my mother didn't pimp me out, literally or figuratively!


----------



## purseinsanity

Gennas said:


> A look back at the Kardashians' 10 biggest photoshop fails
> 
> 
> The Kardashian clan have come under fire again for editing their pictures, after an untouched image of Khloe Kardashian was accidentally released into the public domain over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim is probably crying and having a hissy fit, since these pics of her fake ass are posted all over DM!!!  OMG is that how her real ass looks??? Nasty!!! She does look so much better with her nose job, lip filler and 50 other surgeries she has had on her face. Kourtney also looks so much better with her nose job, breast implants. I'm so glad I was not born into this fake family. How sad. They all have to post fake pictures and get all of this plastic surgery, so their Mom will be happy!!! Not one of them looks happy. It doesn't matter how much $$$$ or beautiful you are. You will not be happy!!! You need to learn to love yourself for how you look and are.



It must be so stressful and time consuming to alter every.single.photo.of.yourself to some fake level of "perfection".


----------



## Gennas

purseinsanity said:


> It must be so stressful and time consuming to alter every.single.photo.of.yourself to some fake level of "perfection".


And very sad, since you don't even look like those fake "perfection" pictures!!! It's like telling yourself that you are not pretty enough in your untouched pictures!!


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> And very sad, since you don't even look like those fake "perfection" pictures!!! It's like telling yourself that you are not pretty enough in your untouched pictures!!


----------



## bagsforme

Did you see her Insta post?  She went live to prove her body looks good with a long explanation of how she has every right to get a photo taken down if she doesn't like it.  So sad to be that consumed about body perfection that she has to prove it and defend herself.  Even the live was shot from far away and in low light.
She didn't look bad in the original photo, just bad lighting.  Well Khloe you brought this unrealistic image of yourself and other people by posting fake photos to begin with.  Especially young girls who idolize the Kardasians and try to live up to that fake body image.

sorry wrong thread...


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye Asks for Joint Custody, Just Like Kim Kardashian, In Divorce Case (tmz.com)


----------



## limom

The entire wedding ceremony was so tasteful, from the dress, to the location. My fav of all the K wedding.
Also, Kim looked so pretty at the time.


----------



## Swanky

This should be private. . . I cringe seeing stuff like this playing out publicly, when kids are involved.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> This should be private. . . I cringe seeing stuff like this playing out publicly, when kids are involved.


Meh, this is lawyering. The kids know what is what.
As long as there is love from the parents. They will be all right, imho.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> The entire wedding ceremony was so tasteful, from the dress, to the location. My fav of all the K wedding.
> Also, Kim looked so pretty at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053120


I forgot about the blue-cheese wall.


----------



## limom

Speaking of cheesy


----------



## Gennas

limom said:


> Speaking of cheesy
> 
> View attachment 5057595



She's back to dressing like she is desparate again!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is actually nice to see her smiling and dressing however she wants!


----------



## maris.crane

limom said:


> Speaking of cheesy
> 
> View attachment 5057595




Looks like a bizarre Crystal Gale cosplay...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Gennas said:


> She's back to dressing like she is desparate again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058695


It’s a step up at least from her years of garb we had to put up with when she was still with Kanye. 
She’s telling you she’s single and ready to mingle. Meow.


----------



## rose60610

Hopefully this means an end to the neon latex outfits.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LittleStar88 said:


> That was a fun read! They should have left themselves alone. Will get harder and harder to continue tweaking looks with surgeries as they get older. And I imagine some of what they’ve had done won’t age well.
> 
> Do you think they spend hours using apps to adjust their photos or do they have a team of people furiously making the adjustments?


I follow the Welsh twins and they say most of their videos are blurred and filtered and supposedly even when filming KUWTK is also filtered. No wonder women and girls are so at a loss with their looks. Nothing is real and especially not their videos. 
Khloe looked good in the unfiltered photo. You could tell she had a tummy tuck tho. Not hating. If you need to get of the FUPA by all means do what you need to do.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Gennas said:


> And very sad, since you don't even look like those fake "perfection" pictures!!! It's like telling yourself that you are not pretty enough in your untouched pictures!!


ITA however I can’t imagine what being called the “the ugly sister” has done to Khloe’s psyche. And apparently, Kylie is also victim to that too. Kendall and Kourtney are the only two that still look somewhat the same.


----------



## purseinsanity

Lounorada said:


> I forgot about the blue-cheese wall.


OMG I can't unsee it now.   



maris.crane said:


> Looks like a bizarre *Crystal Gale* cosplay...


How old am I that I actually know who that is?  



meluvs2shop said:


> ITA however I can’t imagine what being called the “the ugly sister” has done to Khloe’s psyche. And apparently, Kylie is also victim to that too. Kendall and Kourtney are the only two that still look somewhat the same.


LOL, my unfiltered relatives in the old country always called me "The Smart Sister" and my sister "The Pretty Sister".  WTF?!!?  My sister was annoyed saying don't they think I'm smart?  I pointed out to her that she could prove them wrong!  What am I supposed to do with my looks?  I must have thicker skin than Khloe, because at the end of the day, I didn't give a darn what they thought.


----------



## Jayne1

rose60610 said:


> Hopefully this means an end to the neon latex outfits.


Didn't we realize there was a time she wore latex because she had to after the full body liposuction?

Kanye made a capsule wardrobe for her to wear and pretend it was fashion, but really it was compression garments.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> ITA however I can’t imagine what being called the “the ugly sister” has done to Khloe’s psyche. And apparently, Kylie is also victim to that too. Kendall and Kourtney are the only two that still look somewhat the same.


Khloe was called the ugly sister by the athletes, she desperately pursued.
What did she expect to be referred as?
Those dudes do not care about groupies. They are just whatever for them....
And here she is at 30 plus, with a young daughter watching, acting like a total fool for another jersey (granted Tristan is kinda hot and his sperm produced an adorable daughter).
She is a decent person in my head, and that Is all that matters.
Pretty fades and stupid is forever.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Okayyyyy


----------



## poopsie

Glitterandstuds said:


> Okayyyyy


Yeah, right
Nice try Kris


----------



## Jayne1

Oh Kris. Just can't stop spinning.

Maybe Kanye will write a book!


----------



## Swanky

I'm not getting my news from hotnewhiphop but dudes be crazy getting near that


----------



## Addicted to bags

Swanky said:


> I'm not getting my news from hotnewhiphop but dudes be crazy getting near that


Not dudes, you mean Royals


----------



## bag-princess

is nothing sacred or safe from the Kardashian’???

et tu Bridgerton???









						Kim Kardashian Has No Chill After Finding Out the Featheringtons Are Inspired by Her Sisters
					

“Can I please come to a fitting?!?!”




					www.glamour.com


----------



## limom

I volunteer to assist a Rege-Jean fitting. Just saying


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> I volunteer to assist a Rege-Jean fitting. Just saying


I am waiting for the Ks to say he was inspired by Kanye and for PMK to tell the world


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I volunteer to assist a Rege-Jean fitting. Just saying




get in line sista!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kim Kardashian Channels Elle Woods by Studying for Law School in Bikini
					

Kim Kardashian prepped for the bar exam in paradise, wearing a designer durag and skimpy bikini — pics




					www.usmagazine.com
				




Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought she was not actually in law school?  She's doing an internship and taking the Bar, since CA is one of the few states where you don't actually have to go to law school.  That's practically like me flossing and brushing my teeth and claiming I'm in dental school.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Khloe was called the ugly sister by the athletes, she desperately pursued.
> What did she expect to be referred as?
> Those dudes do not care about groupies. They are just whatever for them....
> And here she is at 30 plus, with a young daughter watching, acting like a total fool for another jersey (granted Tristan is kinda hot and his sperm produced an adorable daughter).
> She is a decent person in my head, and that Is all that matters.
> *Pretty fades and stupid is forever.*


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Speaking of cheesy
> 
> View attachment 5057595



What’s with the nose application? She looks like one of the Star Trek species. Closest to a Bajoran I think?


----------



## jelliedfeels

purseinsanity said:


> OMG I can't unsee it now.
> 
> 
> How old am I that I actually know who that is?
> 
> 
> LOL, my unfiltered relatives in the old country always called me "The Smart Sister" and my sister "The Pretty Sister".  WTF?!!?  My sister was annoyed saying don't they think I'm smart?  I pointed out to her that she could prove them wrong!  What am I supposed to do with my looks?  I must have thicker skin than Khloe, because at the end of the day, I didn't give a darn what they thought.


Yeah, my sister is clearly much prettier and more sensible than me and it doesn’t bother me.  There’s always someone hotter or smarter than you- gotta do the best with what you have.


----------



## meluvs2shop

If I spent that much money on my bootay there better not be any cellulite, lumps or bumps! Ha! And why do the injections jut out from the hip side too?! Lil Kim is victim to that as well. Me no likey.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> If I spent that much money on my bootay there better not be any cellulite, lumps or bumps! Ha! And why do the injections jut out from the hip side too?! Lil Kim is victim to that as well. Me no likey.



Her proportions are off. She's too short for the bootay and hips she bought


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> If I spent that much money on my bootay there better not be any cellulite, lumps or bumps! Ha! And why do the injections jut out from the hip side too?! Lil Kim is victim to that as well. Me no likey.



Kim has bigger lips and Khloe's nose looks smaller.  Or is that all just "contouring"?


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Kim has bigger lips and Khloe's nose looks smaller.  Or is that all just "contouring"?


I was mesmerized my the bootay to notice anything else. I was in a trance.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kim Kardashian’s Recent Posts Have Fans Convinced She’s Dating Van Jones Again
					

With Kim Kardashian moving forward with her divorce from Kanye West, fans are now focused on who she might date next. While West reportedly wants to romance “an artist” the next time around, many on social media are circling back to CNN personality Van Jones for Kardashian because of her...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## lalame

meluvs2shop said:


> Kim Kardashian’s Recent Posts Have Fans Convinced She’s Dating Van Jones Again
> 
> 
> With Kim Kardashian moving forward with her divorce from Kanye West, fans are now focused on who she might date next. While West reportedly wants to romance “an artist” the next time around, many on social media are circling back to CNN personality Van Jones for Kardashian because of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Huge step up. Really, anyone who doesn't have a God complex would be.


----------



## limom

Van Jones?
I can’t!
Is she going to date the entire DSM-5 spectrum?
Whatever happened to her legal career?


----------



## lalame

Van is wayyyyyy more attractive than Kanye on a physical basis.... mentally, again, anyone is a step up from that egocentric man.  Not sure I believe the rumor anyway though. She doesn't seem his type.


----------



## limom

He, sure is not hers. Will she go back to jocks?
Arod is free atm.


----------



## lalame

Now THAT pairing I could totally see!


----------



## Jayne1

Is evilKris trying to put this out there so the guy might consider something he hadn't thought of?


----------



## Gennas

Jayne1 said:


> Is evilKris trying to put this out there so the guy might consider something he hadn't thought of?







Her ex best friend Larsa Pippen has the same weird shape body as Kim, due to her fake butt. She looks awful!!!! Put it away and cover up!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Gennas said:


> View attachment 5067857
> View attachment 5067859
> 
> 
> Her ex best friend Larsa Pippen has the same weird shape body as Kim, due to her fake butt. She looks awful!!!! Put it away and cover up!!!!


I thought that was an odd looking Kim.

Posing in water, as they like to do, makes the photoshop so much easier!  That's why they do it.


----------



## Jahpson

Has Kim’s style returned yet?


----------



## Lounorada

Jahpson said:


> Has Kim’s style returned yet?


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> Kim Kardashian’s Recent Posts Have Fans Convinced She’s Dating Van Jones Again
> 
> 
> With Kim Kardashian moving forward with her divorce from Kanye West, fans are now focused on who she might date next. While West reportedly wants to romance “an artist” the next time around, many on social media are circling back to CNN personality Van Jones for Kardashian because of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Van Jones & Kim dating? Seriously?


Nah. PMK could at least choose a guy who is a little more believable to play Kim's fake-publicity-boyfriend.


----------



## bag-princess

US prosecutors ask Kim Kardashian West to turn over an antique Roman statue believed to be looted from Italy
					

Federal prosecutors said in an April 30 complaint they believe the first- or second-century statue was smuggled out of Italy.




					www.insider.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

That’s crazy!


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> That’s crazy!


Not really. It happens frequently without the buyer even knowing.
Her sourcing is the problem but she will lose the item.
She can sue the source and get the funds back. In this case, axel V


----------



## Addicted to bags

No photoshopping here at all...









						Kim Kardashian Debuted Butt-Length White Hair in a Cut-Out One-Piece — InStyle
					

Whether it's real or a wig, well that's a case for the F.B.I. ...




					apple.news


----------



## Lounorada

Addicted to bags said:


> No photoshopping here at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Debuted Butt-Length White Hair in a Cut-Out One-Piece — InStyle
> 
> 
> Whether it's real or a wig, well that's a case for the F.B.I. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


----------



## bag-princess

This is exactly how they are!  










						Keeping Up With The Kardashians be like... | Yuri has nailed these KUWTK minisodes - you're doing amazing, sweetie!  | By Tyla | Facebook
					

1.6M views, 8.9K likes, 503 loves, 5.5K comments, 3.4K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Tyla: Yuri has nailed these KUWTK minisodes - you're doing amazing, sweetie!




					fb.watch


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> This is ex how they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Up With The Kardashians be like... | Yuri has nailed these KUWTK minisodes - you're doing amazing, sweetie!  | By Tyla | Facebook
> 
> 
> 1.6M views, 8.9K likes, 503 loves, 5.5K comments, 3.4K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Tyla: Yuri has nailed these KUWTK minisodes - you're doing amazing, sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


Funny.  Every "yeah" drives me crazy.  lol


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Funny.  Every "yeah" drives me crazy.  lol




and kourt's monotone voice drove me crazy - like she was drugged!


----------



## limom

Ye appartement


----------



## emchhardy

Shanna Moakler claims Travis Barker had 'affair' with Kim Kardashian during their marriage
					

Shanna Moakler claims her ex-husband Travis Barker had an 'affair' with Kim Kardashian prior to their divorce.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Really bad (considering her sister is dating him now) IF true.  Talk about sloppy seconds.


----------



## zen1965

limom said:


> Ye appartement




Wow. I love the minimalist styling and would live there in a heartbeat - preferably "sans Kanye".


----------



## meluvs2shop

emchhardy said:


> Shanna Moakler claims Travis Barker had 'affair' with Kim Kardashian during their marriage
> 
> 
> Shanna Moakler claims her ex-husband Travis Barker had an 'affair' with Kim Kardashian prior to their divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really bad (considering her sister is dating him now) IF true.  Talk about sloppy seconds.


Dayum. 
here’s a snippet of what he said about Kim years ago before she was the Kim we know today:


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Ye appartement



That's a lot of sharp edges and pointy corners for one house  You wouldn't want to be clumsy living with furniture like that


----------



## lalame

zen1965 said:


> Wow. I love the minimalist styling and would live there in a heartbeat - preferably "sans Kanye".



I like it too! I actually like their infamous home in Hidden Hills too (though so many don't).... I love that minimalist styling. Hey, it may be going for quite a discount if he sells it this year.


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> Wow. I love the minimalist styling and would live there in a heartbeat - preferably "sans Kanye".


Same here. It is incredibly serene. The curved hallway is particularly appealing.
And the View...


lalame said:


> I like it too! I actually like their infamous home in Hidden Hills too (though so many don't).... I love that minimalist styling. Hey, it may be going for quite a discount if he sells it this year.


It is child unfriendly, imo. 
How are you going to raise kids in a museum/mausoleum ?


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Dayum.
> here’s a snippet of what he said about Kim years ago before she was the Kim we know today:


Closet girl?  
How are the ratings?


----------



## lalame

limom said:


> Same here. It is incredibly serene. The curved hallway is particularly appealing.
> And the View...
> 
> It is child unfriendly, imo.
> How are you going to raise kids in a museum/mausoleum ?



By having like 5 different homes to raise them in depending on your mood, I suppose.


----------



## limom

lalame said:


> By having like 5 different homes to raise them in depending on your mood, I suppose.


I thought it was their main residence or is it just a filming facility?


----------



## lalame

limom said:


> I thought it was their main residence or is it just a filming facility?



I think they do live there but I don't even know what "main residence" means in the case of a family like that, with so many homes...


----------



## TC1

lalame said:


> I like it too! I actually like their infamous home in Hidden Hills too (though so many don't).... I love that minimalist styling. Hey, it may be going for quite a discount if he sells it this year.


Article says at the bottom it sold in 2018


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Reveals Son Saint, 5, Tested Positive for COVID
					

In a teaser for an upcoming episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians, Kim Kardashian says she was "really worried" about the diagnosis




					people.com


----------



## TC1

Kim failed the baby bar y'all  she won't be taking it again..because it took so much time away from her kids to prepare.
Awww, poor Kimmy. Being a lawyer isn't as easy as posting on IG for 1M a post?? *clutches pearls*


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kim failed the baby bar y'all  she won't be taking it again..because it took so much time away from her kids to prepare.
> Awww, poor Kimmy. Being a lawyer isn't as easy as posting on IG for 1M a post?? *clutches pearls*



me trying to act shocked she failed...................


----------



## MidAtlantic

I suppose I can respect her for trying; it's a pretty ambitious undertaking.  But, come on.  She had to know she was in over her head.


----------



## TC1

She can hire all the help she wants to study and the best prep teams money can buy. If you don't pass..it's on you. She had no problem mentioning on camera that JFK Jr failed more than once. But Kimmy, I don't think that was the baby bar and she didn't come close to passing...so hopefully she realizes how stupid that quote is.


----------



## limom

On a pragmatic level, I give her mad prop for her efforts and successes into prison reform question.
Whatever, it takes....

Maybe, she can start with a bachelor?


----------



## Jayne1

I read she failed it twice and has started to study again for the next time.  She didn't fail that badly, apparently.


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that Kim and all her kids had Covid when she was supposed to be spending her time studying. It's interesting to me that Kim and Khloe who share everything about their lives..didn't say anything about having Covid until it was on film months later. Months ago they were constatly defending their actions about travelling and spending time in large groups.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Just read on TMZ that Kim and all her kids had Covid when she was supposed to be spending her time studying. It's interesting to me that Kim and Khloe who share everything about their lives..didn't say anything about having Covid until it was on film months later. Months ago they were constatly defending their actions about travelling and spending time in large groups.


They acted like total jerks/azzholes during the pandemic.
For instance, renting a private island for a birthday party was not a good look Imo.
Now, Kendal is doing those service announcements on Vogue regarding mental health?????
Come on, Kris. Gen Z are smart and savvy as heck. They are not getting fooled.
Next.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Just read on TMZ that Kim and all her kids had Covid when she was supposed to be spending her time studying. It's interesting to me that Kim and Khloe who share everything about their lives..didn't say anything about having Covid until it was on film months later. Months ago they were constatly defending their actions about travelling and spending time in large groups.





i posted about saint - but i knew it had to be all of them but for some reason she only mentioned him.  and what about the other kids??  they were seen together many times at parties and family things.


----------



## Jayne1

I've noticed the celebs who love attention often state things after the supposed fact.  Some go on talk shows with a story that fills their airtime. 

Anyway, I don't really believe it.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I read she failed it twice and has started to study again for the next time.  She didn't fail that badly, apparently.


Actually, her grade was pretty bad. 474/800


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> Actually, her grade was pretty bad. 474/800


But only 560 was needed. To be fair, If we don't know what the average score is, we don't know if she was pretty bad.
I do not rule out


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Actually, her grade was pretty bad. 474/800





Sferics said:


> But only 560 was needed. To be fair, If we don't know what the average score is, we don't know if she was pretty bad.


That's what I was thinking - to pass, she wasn't that far off.

Makes you wonder about all the lawyers out there who are practicing with a passing grade of 560 though.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was thinking - to pass, she wasn't that far off.
> 
> Makes you wonder about all the lawyers out there who are practicing with a passing grade of 560 though.


If she can‘t pass the minibar at her third try, how can she honestly pass the California bar?
She has the passion for it, now she needs the training, imo.


----------



## doni

limom said:


> Actually, her grade was pretty bad. 474/800


Not that dreadful, more than 50% right I suppose...

Her dad was a very succesful lawyer. She is anything but stupid. I am sure she could pass this if she gave it a good try, but I guess she has a bunch of other things in her plate.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> Not that dreadful, more than 50% right I suppose...
> 
> Her dad was a very succesful lawyer. She is anything but stupid. I am sure she could pass this if she gave it a good try, but I guess she has a bunch of other things in her plate.


Kim is far from stupid, she can’t expect to become a lawyer without formal education. 
Maybe go to school part time?


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm still shocked you can become a lawyer in CA without going to law school, but by passing the bar exam.  That's like becoming a doctor by passing the boards and watching some TV shows about medicine.    I never thought that if I ever need an attorney, I need to make sure they graduated from a law school!


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I'm still shocked you can become a lawyer in CA without going to law school, but by passing the bar exam.  That's like becoming a doctor by passing the boards and watching some TV shows about medicine.    I never thought that if I ever need an attorney, I need to make sure they graduated from a law school!


How about college? Kim did not even attend any school. 
She started working right away and was a teenage bride.

I could see a paralegal with many years of experience passing the exams.
In Kim’s case, It appears that she wanted to become a lawyer to further and legitimize her bourgeoning activist life.
Will she campaign for Caitlyn?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hadn’t thought about that, she didn’t even have a Bachelor’s degree.


----------



## Addicted to bags

She's on the cover of Los Angeles magazine this month. What's beyond photoshop?


----------



## V0N1B2

Addicted to bags said:


> She's on the cover of Los Angeles magazine this month. What's beyond photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 5097400


Wow, they airbrushed her face back to 2012!


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> She's on the cover of Los Angeles magazine this month. What's beyond photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 5097400


Is this supposed to emulate the Jodie Foster baby picture for some sunscreen or whatever it was where the dog was pulling off her diaper??


----------



## redney

purseinsanity said:


> Is this supposed to emulate the Jodie Foster baby picture for some sunscreen or whatever it was where the dog was pulling off her diaper??


Bingo!


----------



## limom

A socialite with a boring sex tape.
Can’t they ever let the public forget? Is she still getting paid by the viewing?
The poodle is the highlight for me. I got love for Ray J.


----------



## Addicted to bags

redney said:


> Bingo!
> View attachment 5097460


I didn't know Jodie Foster was the little girl in those old commercials.


----------



## acrowcounted

Addicted to bags said:


> She's on the cover of Los Angeles magazine this month. What's beyond photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 5097400


A painting.


----------



## TC1

A socialite? LOL she was Paris Hilton's closet organizer


----------



## Lounorada

Addicted to bags said:


> She's on the cover of Los Angeles magazine this month. What's beyond photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 5097400


Her face  It's like she got 5 years worth of fillers injected in one day. Looks painful for her to smile.
All that photoshop and they left her a** looking like a paper mache balloon.


----------



## TC1

Lounorada said:


> Her face  It's like she got 5 years worth of fillers injected in one day. Looks painful for her to smile.
> All that photoshop and they left her a** looking like a paper mache balloon.


Right? or her a** was shaped out of modelling clay from the .99 cent store


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Bingo!
> View attachment 5097460





Addicted to bags said:


> I didn't know Jodie Foster was the little girl in those old commercials.



That wasn’t Jodie Foster. The famous ‘40s pinup artist Joyce Ballantyne Brand created the little girl getting her suit pulled by the puppy illustration for the Coppertone ad and she based it on her own three-year-old daughter. (Sorry I am an advertising nerd. )

Jodie Foster’s first acting job was in a Coppertone commercial as a toddler a few years later. I think that’s where the confusion comes in to play, but she wasn’t portraying the little girl from the illustration.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-mania said:


> That wasn’t Jodie Foster. The famous ‘40s pinup artist Joyce Ballantyne Brand created the little girl getting her suit pulled by the puppy illustration for the Coppertone ad and she based it on her own three-year-old daughter. (Sorry I am an advertising nerd. )
> 
> Jodie Foster’s first acting job was in a Coppertone commercial as a toddler a few years later. I think that’s where the confusion comes in to play, but she wasn’t portraying the little girl from the illustration.


Thank you for the education and clarification


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you for the education and clarification



Thanks. It made me curious enough to look for the actual commercial online. Jodie was a cute little girl.


----------



## pukasonqo

Kimbo always reminds of this song

Basically is the story of a telenovela actress with no talent whatsoever but with a “sensational” backside


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Her face  It's like she got 5 years worth of fillers injected in one day. Looks painful for her to smile.
> All that photoshop and they left her a** looking like a paper mache balloon.


that butt is not attractive to me
he has a tiny waist and nice legs from the knees down....that's all (and of course the pic is doctored)


----------



## limom

Just because..


----------



## jelliedfeels

Lounorada said:


> Her face  It's like she got 5 years worth of fillers injected in one day. Looks painful for her to smile.
> All that photoshop and they left her a** looking like a paper mache balloon.


She kind of looks like a duck. Lots of volume at the back and just a tiny little neck with a big beak mouth in front!
She loves the duck face look I guess   can’t argue that the Ks have played the media like a fiddle though.


----------



## jelliedfeels

acrowcounted said:


> A painting.


Collage


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

In their last series, Paris Hilton came and did a photoshoot for one of Kim's clothing lines. I always wondered how Paris really felt about how Kim has achieved so much more than her considering she was her minion. Even Nicole Richie ended up surpassing her in achievement.


----------



## jelliedfeels

sweetlikechocolate said:


> In their last series, Paris Hilton came and did a photoshoot for one of Kim's clothing lines. I always wondered how Paris really felt about how Kim has achieved so much more than her considering she was her minion. Even Nicole Richie ended up surpassing her in achievement.


I dunno I think she’s one of those rare Uber-rich and privileged people who recognise when you are already at the top then you might as well enjoy it rather than chasing another payout for the pile or some sort of ‘must have achievement’. 
Kind of mindful in an ludicrously wealthy way  
I know I personally would much rather go shopping at Dior and play with my fluffy dogs all day rather than having to film scripted reality with my controlling mother.


----------



## Sferics

Addicted to bags said:


> She's on the cover of Los Angeles magazine this month. What's beyond photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 5097400


What dilettantish dilettant did this??? 

Everything looks awful and kinda wrong...did the "artist" sew her panty to her lady parts? And her right foot...she now has an inbuilt high-heel, yes?


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian breaks down over failed marriage to Kanye: 'He should have a wife that supports his every move'
					

During the unseen footage, Kim admitted that she feels like "a failure" and "a loser" for struggling with her third marriage.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Swanky

OT but isn't Paris very successful internationally?  Maybe more so than Kim?  I thought Paris had been doing pretty well for herself, despite not needing to do anything.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> OT but isn't Paris very successful internationally?  Maybe more so than Kim?  I thought Paris had been doing pretty well for herself, despite not needing to do anything.


Wow, really? I had no idea. I know she has a podcast but I only know that bc of RHBH.


----------



## Jayne1

She has a lucrative DJ career - using pre-programmed music.  Doesn't take that much to be a DJ it seems, as long as you have a name people know.

Kinda like successful singers who can't sing live.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian breaks down over failed marriage to Kanye: 'He should have a wife that supports his every move'
> 
> 
> During the unseen footage, Kim admitted that she feels like "a failure" and "a loser" for struggling with her third marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


The amount of times this grown a$$ woman uses the word “like”….


----------



## bag-princess

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> The amount of times this grown a$$ woman uses the word “like”….




that is one reason i could not watch her - that is like nails on a chalkboard to me!!  a business woman making millions with the vocabulary of a valley girl!


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> She has a lucrative DJ career - using pre-programmed music.  Doesn't take that much to be a DJ it seems, as long as you have a name people know.
> 
> Kinda like successful singers who can't sing live.


Paris also has stores in Europe. She sells shoes, handbags, sunglasses and has also made about 20 fragrances. She is raking the $$$ in these days. Just no presence in the US.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> That is one reason I could not watch her - that is like nails on a chalkboard to me!!  a business woman making millions with the vocabulary of a valley girl!


I find this so interesting. I always thought they talk strangely but as a not native speaker you can't point it out  
It's super difficult to know what is cool and what not in terms of "trendy speaking"


----------



## Shopaholic2021

TC1 said:


> Months ago they were constatly defending their actions about travelling and spending time in large groups.



That is likely why they did not disclose the positive covid test. They didn't want more backlash than they were already receiving. It's kinda scary to think that they got covid even though they tested everyone and they took a private jet on a deserted island. You'd think that was the safest way to travel.


----------



## bag-princess

Shopaholic2021 said:


> That is likely why they did not disclose the positive covid test. They didn't want more backlash than they were already receiving. It's kinda scary to think that they got covid even though they tested everyone and they took a private jet on a deserted island. You'd think that was the safest way to travel.




it just goes to show how we really don't know or understand a lot about this virus.   and yet people are in such a hurry to go back "to normal" when that is not going to ever be the case again.  now people are going around without masks and traveling and being out all over the place without masks because they were tired of being told what to do.  i was reading over the weekend about the PGA golfer that had to withdraw because he had tested positive and this was after several negative tests after coming into contact with someone with covid.   he had been around countless people during the time of those negative tests


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> it just goes to show how we really don't know or understand a lot about this virus.   and yet people are in such a hurry to go back "to normal" when that is not going to ever be the case again.  now people are going around without masks and traveling and being out all over the place without masks because they were tired of being told what to do.  i was reading over the weekend about the PGA golfer that had to withdraw because he had tested positive and this was after several negative tests after coming into contact with someone with covid.   he had been around countless people during the time of those negative tests


I read a few articles on the golfer. None said whether or not he had been fully vaccinated, so I'm guessing not.


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> it just goes to show how we really don't know or understand a lot about this virus.   and yet people are in such a hurry to go back "to normal" when that is not going to ever be the case again.  now people are going around without masks and traveling and being out all over the place without masks because they were tired of being told what to do.  i was reading over the weekend about the PGA golfer that had to withdraw because he had tested positive and this was after several negative tests after coming into contact with someone with covid.   he had been around countless people during the time of those negative tests



And, when they lead him off the course, he wasn't wearing a mask. The other people around him were. At least they were outdoors.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! 
Let’s stay in topic please, lots of other threads to discuss Covid


----------



## bag-mania

EXCLUSIVE
*KANYE WEST
REBOUNDS WITH IRINA SHAYK!!!
Bday Rendezvous in France*

*Kanye West* is moving on from estranged wife *Kim Kardashian*, and he's doing it with ... *Irina freakin'* *Shayk*!!!

Ye and the supermodel were spotted out and about in the French region of Provence on Tuesday, his 44th birthday, BTW. They were seen smiling and strolling around on the grounds of a luxury boutique hotel with some friends, but also by themselves ... looking very much like a couple.

TMZ has confirmed they are 100% romantically together, but our sources say it's unclear how serious they are at this point. In other words, yeah ... they're banging. Definitely FWB status, at the very least.









						Kanye West Rebounds with Supermodel Irina Shayk, in France
					

Kanye West is moving on from estranged wife Kim Kardashian, and he's doing it with ... Irina freakin' Shayk!!!




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wowzers!


----------



## bisousx

Irina Shayk is a supermodel and superbeard!


----------



## bag-princess

i am not familiar with this person


----------



## Aminamina

How are they going to name their baby?


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm waiting for Kimmy to step out with someone hot soon. Can't be out staged


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm waiting for Kimmy to step out with someone hot soon. Can't be out staged




if she was anyone else i would be too - but ain't no lines forming for those kardashian women


----------



## lallybelle

Bradley Cooper - Come get your EX. She's lost it.


----------



## bag-princess

the funny thing is seeing online reports from "sources and friends" that kim doesn't mind kanye dating her.  as if he has to get a note from her giving him permission! she filed for divorce so it's really none of her business but they want to make sure people know she is so unbothered by it now that everyone is reporting that he has moved on.


----------



## bag-mania

And they're back. Let's see where this goes.

One thing to note, Backgrid is the company that took the photos. They are notorious for setting up supposed paparazzi photo shoots when the celebs call them. There is a 90% chance these were totally staged. 

*KANYE WEST & IRINA SHAYK
WHIRLWIND ROMANCE BACK ON U.S. SOIL*
*Kanye West* and *Irina Shayk*'s French rendezvous wasn't a one-day hookup -- 'cause they took to the skies together for a trip back to the States ... and we got pics of their return.

Check out the shots of Ye and Irina touching down Wednesday at Teterboro Airport in New Jersey ... where they exited the same private plane, seemingly trying to stagger their departures to make it seem like they weren't with each other. Sorry kids, that cat's out of the bag.

The shared return flight is more evidence of what TMZ broke earlier Wednesday ... that Kanye and Irina are *definitely an item* right now.


As we first reported, the new couple was spotted hanging out in France on Tuesday -- Kanye's 44th birthday, no less -- with friends and also alone at a boutique resort in Provence.

The big question now that they're back in the U.S. is ... are they gonna hit the streets in public now that everyone knows the deal??? So far, they seem a bit camera shy.

Anyway ... welcome home, love birds!









						Kanye West & Irina Shayk Fly Back to the States Together, Same Plane
					

Ye and Irina are back in the States after a romantic getaway in Europe.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

lallybelle said:


> Bradley Cooper - Come get your EX. She's lost it.


Bradley Cooper dated KIM?!?!? 

Edit: I had to to look it up. Ok, he dated Irina... phew I was going to have to throw Bradley off the train if he had dated Kim.


----------



## lallybelle

Addicted to bags said:


> Bradley Cooper dated HER?!?!?
> 
> Edit: I had to to look it up. Ok, he dated Irina... phew I was going to have to throw Bradley off the train if he had dated Kim.



OH haha, no not Kimmy.


----------



## Jayne1

Read somewhere she failed the baby bar for the 2nd time.

Bet she keeps trying until she gets it. Too bad evilKris can't control the outcome of this though.


----------



## limom

She wants to enjoy the small things?
Come on now, girl.


----------



## Jayne1

First time I've seen her face in a while -- she looks like Chrissy Teigen with those bigger lips and turned up eyes.


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> She wants to enjoy the small things?
> Come on now, girl.



Her face looks so different I almost didn't recognize her until I heard her voice


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> She wants to enjoy the small things?
> Come on now, girl.



What did she do to her eyes and lips?  Or is that just Kylie makeup?


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> What did she do to her eyes and lips?  Or is that just Kylie makeup?


Kountouring, the secret weapon of this natural beauties


----------



## Addicted to bags

purseinsanity said:


> What did she do to her eyes and lips?  Or is that just Kylie makeup?


Her face looks fuller too tho....


----------



## limom

She had a dentist appointment earlier.


----------



## Addicted to bags

And this article quotes her saying she is taking the baby bar for the 3rd time this month.









						Kim Kardashian wraps her ENTIRE $200K Lamborghini in SKIMS 'cozy fabric' as fans slam move as 'stupidest thing ever'
					

KIM Kardashian wrapped her ENTIRE $200K Lamborghini in fabric from her latest SKIMS cozy collection – which fans slammed as a “huge waste of money.”  Off the heels of last night’s emotional K…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. Strange likes strange.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Aminamina said:


> How are they going to name their baby?


Baby Bar West 
Or 
Failed Bar West
Or 
Coo Coo West


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Baby Bar West
> Or
> Failed Bar West
> Or
> Coo Coo West


Why would Irina have a baby with Ye?
Ye already got to play hetero with Kim and has 4 kids to show for.
Why doesn’t he come out already????


----------



## Jayne1

Question about retaking the bar -- is it possible to figure out what you got wrong and put down the correct answer on the next try?  Can you learn from your mistakes?

I read that Michelle O and Hillary C***ton failed theirs on the first try.

I do think she'll keep trying until she gets it.  Look at all that plastic surgery - keep cutting and injecting, endure the pain until it looks right.  Persistence. Same mindset.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> EXCLUSIVE
> *KANYE WEST
> REBOUNDS WITH IRINA SHAYK!!!
> Bday Rendezvous in France*
> 
> *Kanye West* is moving on from estranged wife *Kim Kardashian*, and he's doing it with ... *Irina freakin'* *Shayk*!!!
> 
> Ye and the supermodel were spotted out and about in the French region of Provence on Tuesday, his 44th birthday, BTW. They were seen smiling and strolling around on the grounds of a luxury boutique hotel with some friends, but also by themselves ... looking very much like a couple.
> 
> TMZ has confirmed they are 100% romantically together, but our sources say it's unclear how serious they are at this point. In other words, yeah ... they're banging. Definitely FWB status, at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Rebounds with Supermodel Irina Shayk, in France
> 
> 
> Kanye West is moving on from estranged wife Kim Kardashian, and he's doing it with ... Irina freakin' Shayk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



But why? Why would any woman with a brain go for Ye?


----------



## pukasonqo

Interesting read








						The Kardashians' Legacy of Blackfishing and Appropriation
					

'It’s no secret that they’ve adopted many styles that Black women have created and made them more palatable'




					time.com
				




Still, PMK did do something right if they managed to extend 15 seconds of fame for this long


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sferics said:


> But why? Why would any woman with a brain go for Ye?


If she only had a brain…she does have bank tho and we know Kanye prefers women with their own money so he doesn’t have to use his


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> If she only had a brain…


I don't know much about her...is there a...er...history of dumbness in her case?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sferics said:


> I don't know much about her...is there a...er...history of dumbness in her case?


If she’s with Kanye now that says enough for me.


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> And this article quotes her saying she is taking the baby bar for the 3rd time this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian wraps her ENTIRE $200K Lamborghini in SKIMS 'cozy fabric' as fans slam move as 'stupidest thing ever'
> 
> 
> KIM Kardashian wrapped her ENTIRE $200K Lamborghini in fabric from her latest SKIMS cozy collection – which fans slammed as a “huge waste of money.”  Off the heels of last night’s emotional K…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


She could've just gotten a different car if she thought this one was too big and needed Skims.  Would've probably been cheaper.



Jayne1 said:


> Question about retaking the bar -- is it possible to figure out what you got wrong and put down the correct answer on the next try?  Can you learn from your mistakes?
> 
> I read that Michelle O and Hillary C***ton failed theirs on the first try.
> 
> I do think she'll keep trying until she gets it.  Look at all that plastic surgery - keep cutting and injecting, endure the pain until it looks right.  *Persistence. Same mindset.*


Yeah, but I think all those trips to the dentist have made her look worse.    At some point, "persistence" can be substituted with "obsessed" or "psychotic". 



pukasonqo said:


> Interesting read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kardashians' Legacy of Blackfishing and Appropriation
> 
> 
> 'It’s no secret that they’ve adopted many styles that Black women have created and made them more palatable'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, PMK did do something right if they managed to extend 15 seconds of fame for this long


For all of PMK's faults, I still think she is a genius at business and marketing.



meluvs2shop said:


> *If she only had a brain*…she does have bank tho and we know Kanye prefers women with their own money so he doesn’t have to use his


Now I have the Tin Man's song stuck in my head.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> She wants to enjoy the small things?
> Come on now, girl.



Her voice grates on me so I usually can't listen to her but I pressed play and couldn't make it past her first sentence without laughing-  _'I just feel I have worked so hard in life to achieve everything I wanted'. _






After that I switched it off.
All the while PMK's face looked like 'Excuse me bish, I AM the one who has worked hard for years while you have reaped the rewards'. None of Kims success is from actual hard work on her own, most of her success and fame is from using other people and their connections.


----------



## purseinsanity

Lounorada said:


> Her voice grates on me so I usually can't listen to her but I pressed play and couldn't make it past her first sentance without laughing-  _'I just feel I have worked so hard in life to achieve everything I wanted'. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I switched it off.
> All the while PMK's face looked like 'Excuse me bish, I AM the one who has worked hard for years while you have reaped the rewards'. None of Kims success is from actual hard work on her own, most of her success and fame is from using other people and their connections.


Well, I too think it would be really hard to be urinated on.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That dark lip liner is a look that should have never returned.


----------



## chowlover2

I think you can only take the baby bar 3 times...


----------



## Chanel4Eva

So Kanye apparently unfollowed Kim and the entire family right after the series finale.


----------



## Sferics

Chanel4Eva said:


> So Kanye apparently unfollowed Kim and the entire family right after the series finale.



I will never understand why this is a thing grown up people do and care about. (I'm not talking about you @Chanel4Eva, I mean the people who make the "statement" )
For me, it seems in general it is so childish that following/unfollowing is such a thing.
In case of Kanye it is extra silly.
Well, I'm too old 


Lambo: Now everybody knows her "cozy fabric". That was the goal I guess.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Chanel4Eva said:


> So Kanye apparently unfollowed Kim and the entire family right after the series finale.


Who even keeps track of this?


----------



## purseinsanity

A bottle of Red said:


> Who even keeps track of this?





Sferics said:


> I will never understand why this is a thing grown up people do and care about. (I'm not talking about you @Chanel4Eva, I mean the people who make the "statement" )
> For me, it seems in general it is so childish that following/unfollowing is such a thing.
> In case of Kanye it is extra silly.
> Well, I'm too old


ITA!  Maybe I'm too old too.  I've had other IGers tell me so and so unfollowed you!  Who cares?  I'm boring, I'd unfollow me too!


----------



## A bottle of Red

purseinsanity said:


> ITA!  Maybe I'm too old too.  I've had other IGers tell me so and so unfollowed you!  Who cares?  I'm boring, I'd unfollow me too!


I mean how do they even know? Is there an alert when someone unfollows an account?  (I know nothing about this sorry lol)
I see all these articles omg so and so unfollowed xyz. There must be a feud going on.... like what? Who is combing millions of followers to see this? And why?


----------



## redney

Following, unfollowing. Seems like a bunch of teenage girls to this old fogie


----------



## TC1

A bottle of Red said:


> I mean how do they even know? Is there an alert when someone unfollows an account?  (I know nothing about this sorry lol)
> I see all these articles omg so and so unfollowed xyz. There must be a feud going on.... like what? Who is combing millions of followers to see this? And why?


I believe there is an app you can pay for that will tell you if you have someone unfollow you. I only know this because I unfollowed by brothers gf and I have no idea how she knew...but she immediately freaked out and called my brother to tell him and what a b*tch I am   I mean, she's not wrong...but I didn't want to see her same 4 IG poses every day. Thank god they broke up shortly after. That was most likely the catalyst


----------



## haute okole

Addicted to bags said:


> And this article quotes her saying she is taking the baby bar for the 3rd time this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian wraps her ENTIRE $200K Lamborghini in SKIMS 'cozy fabric' as fans slam move as 'stupidest thing ever'
> 
> 
> KIM Kardashian wrapped her ENTIRE $200K Lamborghini in fabric from her latest SKIMS cozy collection – which fans slammed as a “huge waste of money.”  Off the heels of last night’s emotional K…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


Frankly, I had never heard of the Baby Bar.  Only people going to an Unaccredited “law school” must take a “Baby Bar.”  If you don’t pass the Baby Bar after your first year of “law school”, which are all the foundational classes in law, you get Zero credit for all of those classes.  I heard she is not actually enrolled in any actual California law school, which means she hired some people to teach her law curriculum.  She does not even have a college degree.  Sounds like a storyline for the show.


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> Frankly, I had never heard of the Baby Bar.  Only people going to an Unaccredited “law school” must take a “Baby Bar.”  If you don’t pass the Baby Bar after your first year of “law school”, which are all the foundational classes in law, you get Zero credit for all of those classes.  I heard she is not actually enrolled in any actual California law school, which means she hired some people to teach her law curriculum.  She does not even have a college degree.  Sounds like a storyline for the show.


She has a team of lawyers and legal experts helping her study 12 hours a day and a plethora of people who mind her children while she does. The fact that she's already failed twice should be a "heads up" for the team she has hired.


----------



## pixiejenna

I work with people who went to law school and do you know why because they couldn’t pass the bar. These are people who went to college and studied law for years. For Kim this is a hobby she believes she turn into a career because her dad was a lawyer.


----------



## haute okole

What a phenomenal waste of time and resources for a vanity project.  Going to law school is fun only if it is a calling.  She obviously does not have it. @TC1, more importantly, this should be a heads up to her that the law is not her thing.


----------



## limom

In her defense, she can only sell “sexy” for so long.
If she somehow manages to become a lawyer and advocate for the less fortunate, good for her.
Imho, she is looking to prove that she is not just a pretty face.

I read that you can take the mini bar three times only…
Good luck kimmie. You are going to need it, imo.


----------



## Swanky

Can’t she advocate without being an attorney? She has resources and likely has some attorney friends who’d do pro bono work for exposure.
I like her “wanting” to do it, but it’s not looking good… sink that energy into making a difference.


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> Can’t she advocate without being an attorney? She has resources and likely has some attorney friends who’d do pro bono work for exposure.
> I like her “wanting” to do it, but it’s not looking good… sink that energy into making a difference.


I admire what she is doing for criminal justice reform, but she, herself, does not need to have a law degree to make a difference.  However, if her goal is to own a law firm in 10 years, in California, only lawyers can own law firms.  I read that she saw that for herself in 10 years.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It makes sense that she would want the prestige and authority of the degree, but with no undergraduate or graduate degree, it’s unlikely she’ll be able to do it.


----------



## bag-mania

In the meantime Kanye has been walking around LA with his entire head covered. (Photos are from PageSix and TMZ.)

*Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA*

Looks like Kanye West is taking his fashion tips from the Elephant Man these days.

The rap mogul put on a bizarre street-style display Thursday, as he sauntered around Los Angeles wearing what looks like a tight-fitting cloth bag over his head.

While the 43-year-old hip-hop star may have hoped his get-up would help him go unrecognized, but it was hard to miss the Chicago artist, who combined the blue, white and brown balaclava with a pair of Yeezys, a navy-colored shirt and matching denim jeans.
















						Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA
					

Kanye West’s unique style was on full display, as the designer hit the streets of Los Angeles in a balaclava mask covering his entire face.




					pagesix.com


----------



## haute okole

bag-mania said:


> In the meantime Kanye has been walking around LA with his entire head covered. (Photos are from PageSix and TMZ.)
> 
> *Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA*
> 
> Looks like Kanye West is taking his fashion tips from the Elephant Man these days.
> 
> The rap mogul put on a bizarre street-style display Thursday, as he sauntered around Los Angeles wearing what looks like a tight-fitting cloth bag over his head.
> 
> While the 43-year-old hip-hop star may have hoped his get-up would help him go unrecognized, but it was hard to miss the Chicago artist, who combined the blue, white and brown balaclava with a pair of Yeezys, a navy-colored shirt and matching denim jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5112696
> 
> View attachment 5112697
> 
> View attachment 5112698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA
> 
> 
> Kanye West’s unique style was on full display, as the designer hit the streets of Los Angeles in a balaclava mask covering his entire face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


What about the fact that it is sweltering hot in the city right now and he is pimping out his Gap puffy winter jacket.  Oh brother, somebody needs to put him on his meds.


----------



## bag-mania

haute okole said:


> What about the fact that it is sweltering hot in the city right now and he is pimping out his Gap puffy winter jacket.  Oh brother, somebody needs to put him on his meds.



Agreed. It’s a problem for anyone who deals with a mentally ill person. He knows he needs the meds but he stops taking them. He is not bad enough off to be forced to go to the hospital so he just goes about his business.

If he’s wearing the heavy jacket because he wants to promote his GAP line, that’s a rational, if uncomfortable, decision.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bag-mania said:


> In the meantime Kanye has been walking around LA with his entire head covered. (Photos are from PageSix and TMZ.)
> 
> *Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA*
> 
> Looks like Kanye West is taking his fashion tips from the Elephant Man these days.
> 
> The rap mogul put on a bizarre street-style display Thursday, as he sauntered around Los Angeles wearing what looks like a tight-fitting cloth bag over his head.
> 
> While the 43-year-old hip-hop star may have hoped his get-up would help him go unrecognized, but it was hard to miss the Chicago artist, who combined the blue, white and brown balaclava with a pair of Yeezys, a navy-colored shirt and matching denim jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5112696
> 
> View attachment 5112697
> 
> View attachment 5112698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA
> 
> 
> Kanye West’s unique style was on full display, as the designer hit the streets of Los Angeles in a balaclava mask covering his entire face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


I feel sorry for the children. They did not ask to be born into fame, and not one but both parents that basks in the limelight.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I want to know why they are crying so much over the show ending, when they are gonna be filming with Hulu.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> In the meantime Kanye has been walking around LA with his entire head covered. (Photos are from PageSix and TMZ.)
> 
> *Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA*
> 
> Looks like Kanye West is taking his fashion tips from the Elephant Man these days.
> 
> The rap mogul put on a bizarre street-style display Thursday, as he sauntered around Los Angeles wearing what looks like a tight-fitting cloth bag over his head.
> 
> While the 43-year-old hip-hop star may have hoped his get-up would help him go unrecognized, but it was hard to miss the Chicago artist, who combined the blue, white and brown balaclava with a pair of Yeezys, a navy-colored shirt and matching denim jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5112696
> 
> View attachment 5112697
> 
> View attachment 5112698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA
> 
> 
> Kanye West’s unique style was on full display, as the designer hit the streets of Los Angeles in a balaclava mask covering his entire face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com





His 'style' is tragic.
He looks like he's wearing a bunch of different coloured trash bags sewn together to make clothes. No comment on those fugly shoes in the last picture.


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 5113038
> 
> His 'style' is tragic.
> He looks like he's wearing a bunch of different coloured trash bags sewn together to make clothes. No comment on those fugly shoes in the last picture.



It doesn't matter how ugly the clothes are, when the celebrity involved is a big enough name the fans will buy anything. Case in point, that puffy blue nylon jacket is the first item of his GAP line and it costs $200. It sold out right away even though it won't be shipping for a few months. 









						The first piece in Kanye West's Yeezy Gap line sold out in a few hours. Here's what it looks like
					

The first item from rapper Kanye West's highly anticipated Yeezy Gap line sold out after a few hours.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## limom

Are those Nike?
Come on who is underneath this freaky mask?
It could be pookie from around the block!


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Are those Nike?
> Come on who is underneath this freaky mask?
> It could be pookie from around the block!


I just figured out my Halloween outfit!  Kanye as Pookie from around the block.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bag-mania said:


> It doesn't matter how ugly the clothes are, when the celebrity involved is a big enough name the fans will buy anything. Case in point, that puffy blue nylon jacket is the first item of his GAP line and it costs $200. It sold out right away even though it won't be shipping for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first piece in Kanye West's Yeezy Gap line sold out in a few hours. Here's what it looks like
> 
> 
> The first item from rapper Kanye West's highly anticipated Yeezy Gap line sold out after a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


WOW! Didnt know Kayne had a collaborate deal with the Gap.


----------



## limom

mzbaglady1 said:


> WOW! Didnt know Kayne had a collaborate deal with the Gap.


The resellers are making bank.$1000 on eBay


----------



## limom




----------



## bag-mania

mzbaglady1 said:


> WOW! Didnt know Kayne had a collaborate deal with the Gap.



It’s a 10 year deal and is supposedly worth almost $1 billion, yes BILLION.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> It’s a 10 year deal and is supposedly worth almost $1 billion, yes BILLION.


GAP closed all their stores here in Toronto.  Even their flagship store... and there were always customers in there, but I guess not enough.

But they thought a 10 year deal with Kanye was good business.  That's quite a gamble.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> It doesn't matter how ugly the clothes are, when the celebrity involved is a big enough name the fans will buy anything. Case in point, that puffy blue nylon jacket is the first item of his GAP line and it costs $200. It sold out right away even though it won't be shipping for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first piece in Kanye West's Yeezy Gap line sold out in a few hours. Here's what it looks like
> 
> 
> The first item from rapper Kanye West's highly anticipated Yeezy Gap line sold out after a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


But it's so damn f**king ugly








limom said:


> View attachment 5113090


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> GAP closed all their stores here in Toronto.  Even their flagship store... and there were always customers in there, but I guess not enough.
> 
> But they thought a 10 year deal with Kanye was good business.  That's quite a gamble.



They had already lost quite a bit even before Covid and were in danger of bankruptcy. The Kanye deal really could be a make-it-or-break-it situation for them.


----------



## mzbaglady1

limom said:


> View attachment 5113090


Now this belongs in the thread just because its designer WTH finds.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> They had already lost quite a bit even before Covid and were in danger of bankruptcy. The Kanye deal really could be a make-it-or-break-it situation for them.


Is the adidas yeezy sneaker profitable?
If gap close completely because they bet on a crazy dude. It would be a damned shame, imo.
I understood that it was a stunt collabo, am I wrong?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Is the adidas yeezy sneaker profitable?
> If gap close completely because they bet on a crazy dude. It would be a damned shame, imo.
> *I understood that it was a stunt collabo, am I wrong?*



Not a stunt, although that would make more sense. Stock prices for GAP plummeted after his shenanigans last summer when he demanded they put him on the board or he’d walk. (He demanded that from Adidas too.) His crazy run for president didn’t help either.


----------



## redney

limom said:


> View attachment 5113090


Is the print on his head covering thing Jesus in space?? WTF?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I still love Gap! I know, I’m old.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I still love Gap! I know, I’m old.


Same here. It is the only brand where I am still single digit.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Same here. It is the only brand where I am still single digit.


Girl I was so happy to purchase a pair of chinos for work last week and my Latina booty fit into a size 6. So yeah, I hear ya.


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> I want to know why they are crying so much over the show ending, when they are gonna be filming with Hulu.


Mmmmhmm, phony. But..it was a good thing on their part to get out of actual filming for the last season..this way it was all just walks down memory lane and nothing about their current lives. THAT they can save for the Hulu $$$$


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Same here. It is the only brand where I am still single digit.


I know exactly what you mean!  lol

They might have done me a favour by closing all their stores because their stuff was getting really junky. I liked them for around the house stuff but I have been forced to go elsewhere and have found better for the same price.

Still like their jeans though.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I know exactly what you mean!  lol
> 
> They might have done me a favour by closing all their stores because their stuff was getting really junky. I liked them for around the house stuff but I have been forced to go elsewhere and have found better for the same price.
> 
> Still like their jeans though.


Have you tried Jcrew?
It is really well made for everyday stuff, plus their sales are great.
Is it exciting, no. But over $200 for a pair of jeans is a crime against my wallet.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Have you tried Jcrew?
> It is really well made for everyday stuff, plus their sales are great.
> Is it exciting, no. But over $200 for a pair of jeans is a crime against my wallet.


J Crew also closed their stores here in Canada.  We had some for about a decade and then they shut.  They still have their outlet stores though.  Didn't they file for  bankruptcy protection last year?


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Mmmmhmm, phony. But..it was a good thing on their part to get out of actual filming for the last season..this way it was all just walks down memory lane and nothing about their current lives. THAT they can save for the Hulu $$$$


Look at them and Judge Judy. The money is in streaming, now.
How can you be mad at Kris?


----------



## meluvs2shop

If JCrew closed I’d be upset. JCrew and Madewell are favs of mine. ♥️ both. I think they are owned by the same company.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> J Crew also closed their stores here in Canada.  We had some for about a decade and then they shut.  They still have their outlet stores though.  Didn't they file for  bankruptcy protection last year?


Yes, but hopefully they make it.


----------



## limom

limom said:


> Yes, but hopefully they make it.


How can I quote myself?


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> J Crew also closed their stores here in Canada.  We had some for about a decade and then they shut.  They still have their outlet stores though.  Didn't they file for  bankruptcy protection last year?


which Jeans do you buy in Canada?


----------



## M_Butterfly

bag-mania said:


> In the meantime Kanye has been walking around LA with his entire head covered. (Photos are from PageSix and TMZ.)
> 
> *Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA*
> 
> Looks like Kanye West is taking his fashion tips from the Elephant Man these days.
> 
> The rap mogul put on a bizarre street-style display Thursday, as he sauntered around Los Angeles wearing what looks like a tight-fitting cloth bag over his head.
> 
> While the 43-year-old hip-hop star may have hoped his get-up would help him go unrecognized, but it was hard to miss the Chicago artist, who combined the blue, white and brown balaclava with a pair of Yeezys, a navy-colored shirt and matching denim jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5112696
> 
> View attachment 5112697
> 
> View attachment 5112698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA
> 
> 
> Kanye West’s unique style was on full display, as the designer hit the streets of Los Angeles in a balaclava mask covering his entire face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Who else could it be?


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> which Jeans do you buy in Canada?


I still have my old GAP jeans, which don't fall apart like the rest of their stuff started to and I'm liking Uniqlo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I like Uniqlo & JCrew also.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I still have my old GAP jeans, which don't fall apart like the rest of their stuff started to and I'm liking Uniqlo.


Great to know


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Says She Owes Ex-Husband Kris Humphries an Apology | TheReal.com
					

Kim Kardashian says her husband of 72 days, Kris Humphries, has rebuffed her attempts at an apology.




					thereal.com


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Says She Owes Ex-Husband Kris Humphries an Apology | TheReal.com
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian says her husband of 72 days, Kris Humphries, has rebuffed her attempts at an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereal.com





It's a bit late for that Kimberly.


----------



## M_Butterfly

meluvs2shop said:


> If JCrew closed I’d be upset. JCrew and Madewell are favs of mine. ♥ both. I think they are owned by the same company.


I used to love Jcew but lately not so much. I do not want them gone but not sure if I would miss them


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 5114300
> 
> It's a bit late for that Kimberly.





    i bet that is the look on Chris's face whenever he he saw her in the hotel!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t  know jcrew filed bankruptcy but a ton of jcrew stores closed last year. I bought something online and didn’t like it and wanted to return it in store to avoid a shipping fee. I used to have one at the strip mall near me, and all the major malls near are now all closed. The only one left near me was a 45+ minute drive one way from me. The gap however is still open at my strip mall close to me, the banana republic is still there, and they also have a old navy across the street as well. They still have a location at the larger mall close too me. I don’t think that they closed as many locations as other retailers did last year. I don’t know if that will help the Yeaz line sell or not, I feel like most of the people are interested in it will prefer to shop online vs in store.


----------



## bag-princess

Photos from Psalm West's 2nd Birthday Party - E! Online
					

Photos from Psalm West's 2nd Birthday Party




					www.eonline.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Legit forgot she named her son Psalm.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t  know jcrew filed bankruptcy but a ton of jcrew stores closed last year. I bought something online and didn’t like it and wanted to return it in store to avoid a shipping fee. I used to have one at the strip mall near me, and all the major malls near are now all closed. The only one left near me was a 45+ minute drive one way from me. The gap however is still open at my strip mall close to me, the banana republic is still there, and they also have a old navy across the street as well. They still have a location at the larger mall close too me. I don’t think that they closed as many locations as other retailers did last year. I don’t know if that will help the Yeaz line sell or not, I feel like most of the people are interested in it will prefer to shop online vs in store.


Funny, banana republic closed by me.
They also closed 2 gaps and I now have to drive half an hour.
And I am on Long Island where shopping is a religion and a pastime.
Shopping on line is great if only they were consistant with the sizing, imo.
A lot of people shopping for Yeezy stuffs are die hard and resellers.
Adidas has always been a marginal operation (Hello Tapie )
Anything Kanye or the K are involved with is scammy.


----------



## TC1

JCrew has hired one of the lead brand advisors from Supreme NY to try to turn the company around. It'll be interesting to see what comes of that style.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> JCrew has hired one of the lead brand advisors from Supreme NY to try to turn the company around. It'll be interesting to see what comes of that style.


Oh, I like that.
It will be interesting to see that mix of old school and fresh together.
Liberty prints reinterpreted sounds cool.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> In the meantime Kanye has been walking around LA with his entire head covered. (Photos are from PageSix and TMZ.)
> 
> *Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA*
> 
> View attachment 5112698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye, is that you? West dons bizarre face covering out in LA
> 
> 
> Kanye West’s unique style was on full display, as the designer hit the streets of Los Angeles in a balaclava mask covering his entire face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


He looks like he's about to behead someone.  He just needs a Gap collab axe!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> View attachment 5113090


I'm going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder if kimbo regrets letting Yeez name the kids lol. I wonder why Yeez wasn’t at the party, he wasn’t around much prior to their split but this isn’t a good look imo. I don’t care if you and your ex want to be together fine, but if you have kids together you both damn well be present for these milestones in their lives.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I wonder if kimbo regrets letting Yeez name the kids lol. I wonder why Yeez wasn’t at the party, he wasn’t around much prior to their split but this isn’t a good look imo. I don’t care if you and your ex want to be together fine, but if you have kids together you both damn well be present for these milestones in their lives.


Can you imagine having a person in such a manic state around small children?
They might have had a small get together later on.
Those children are simply gorgeous. little Chicago  A heart breaker in the making…


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> Legit forgot she named her son Psalm.


I’m always fascinated by ppl that have common names and give their children off the wall names…not even unique but OFF the wall craY…Apple, Huckleberry, Dream, Future, North, Honor, Audio, Denim, Blue…


----------



## justwatchin

limom said:


> View attachment 5113090


So the hostage hood is part of his Gap collection too?


----------



## jennlt

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m always fascinated by ppl that have common names and give their children off the wall names…not even unique but OFF the wall craY…Apple, Huckleberry, Dream, Future, North, Honor, Audio, Denim, Blue…


NM


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m always fascinated by ppl that have common names and give their children off the wall names…not even unique but OFF the wall craY…Apple, Huckleberry, Dream, Future, North, Honor, Audio, Denim, Blue…


Don't forget Peaches Honeyblossom Michelle Charlotte Angel Vanessa Geldolf, Tu Morrow, Rocket, Pilot Inspektor, Jermajesty, Cricket Pearl and Birdie Leigh


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m always fascinated by ppl that have common names and give their children off the wall names…not even unique but OFF the wall craY…Apple, Huckleberry, Dream, Future, North, Honor, Audio, Denim, Blue…


I personally thought Kris Jenner's explanation:  ”The way she [Kim] *explained *it to me was *North means* 'highest power,' and she says that *North* is [Kim and Kanye's] highest point together. And I thought that was really sweet.”
was so stupid.  "North" is not the "highest point".  Kim does realize a map is just a 2 dimensional picture, right??  And north on a map does not mean in the sky?


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> I personally thought Kris Jenner's explanation:  ”The way she [Kim] *explained *it to me was *North means* 'highest power,' and she says that *North* is [Kim and Kanye's] highest point together. And I thought that was really sweet.”
> was so stupid.  "North" is not the "highest point".  Kim does realize a map is just a 2 dimensional picture, right??  And north on a map does not mean in the sky?


Shhhh, you’re confusing the Klan.


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Don't forget Peaches Honeyblossom Michelle Charlotte Angel Vanessa Geldolf, Tu Morrow, Rocket, Pilot Inspektor, Jermajesty, Cricket Pearl and Birdie Leigh


Oh dear…I just can’t. Those I think are worst than the ones I shared. Nick Cannon’s daughter is called Powerful Queen.


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> Don't forget Peaches Honeyblossom Michelle Charlotte Angel Vanessa Geldolf, Tu Morrow, Rocket, Pilot Inspektor, Jermajesty, Cricket Pearl and Birdie Leigh



Heavenly Hiraani Tiger Lily
Fifi Trixiebelle
And the one who started it all: MoonUnit Zappa


----------



## Lux.

X AE A-XII Musk 

Lol Kim K said herself that she got the name North from people making fun and asking her of she was going to name the baby North West (because of how ridiculous that would be). And she said, wait - but how about North? She reminds me of the people who get a dumb or basic tattoo and then later attempt to attach deep meaning to it when they are explaining why they got it to others.


----------



## mzbaglady1

To be born into wealth with weird names and do not have to submit a resume for jobs, and to attend private schools with other students with equally weird names. WOW what a bubble to live in until it's popped.


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> Heavenly Hiraani Tiger Lily
> Fifi Trixiebelle
> And the one who started it all: MoonUnit Zappa


I kinda like the name Fifi Trixibelle 
I would never call my own child that but for celebs who think they are too cool to be normal, it's a nice name. Fifi isn't all that crazy of a name, tbh.

IMO, Kim and Kanye chose some of the worst names for all 4 of their kids. It's like they spent no time trying to be clever or imaginative, they just went for the worst most obvious names, made no effort and that was it.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> I kinda like the name Fifi Trixibelle
> I would never call my own child that but for celebs who think they are too cool to be normal, it's a nice name. Fifi isn't all that crazy of a name, tbh.
> 
> IMO, Kim and Kanye chose some of the worst names for all 4 of their kids. It's like they spent no time trying to be clever or imaginative, they just went for the worst most obvious names, made no effort and that was it.



I like Chicago.


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> IMO, Kim and Kanye chose some of the worst names for all 4 of their kids. It's like they spent no time trying to be clever or imaginative, they just went for the worst most obvious names, made no effort and that was it.



I don't think Kim had any input in the naming of the kids. All of those were pure Kanye.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> I like Chicago.


Right..cause I think they call her "Chi" like (shy) which is cute..and a shortened version of a lot of other names. I thought they were going to call North "Nori" ??? at least that's what was said when she was born. Then someone said it's seafood..so *shrug*
But Psalm is the worst... Saint is a tad better, but not much.


----------



## bag-princess

who dis????  










						Fans weigh in on Kim Kardashian's new eyebrow look: "That's not Kim."
					

Kim Kardashian debuted a surprising bleached blonde eyebrow look for a new campaign.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> who dis????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans weigh in on Kim Kardashian's new eyebrow look: "That's not Kim."
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian debuted a surprising bleached blonde eyebrow look for a new campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com









Must be an add for a Bey/JLo-Filter, I guess^^


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sferics said:


> Must be an add for a Bey/JLo-Filter, I guess^^


That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sferics said:


> Must be an add for a Bey/JLo-Filter, I guess^^


New face or new filter?
She looks very different to her latest parking lot photo session as not just because of the hair colour


----------



## limom

WTH knows what people look like nowadays  
Judging from people I know irl and their online  pics, nobody is happy with their appearances.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lounorada said:


> I kinda like the name Fifi Trixibelle



Perfect name for a Poodle. I had a cat that I named Mia Cuppycake YumYum.


----------



## Lounorada

Vanilla Bean said:


> Perfect name for a Poodle. I had a cat that I named *Mia Cuppycake YumYum*.


It is  And OMG I love your cats name!


----------



## bag-princess

this has Kim’s name all over i! 










						Really?! 76-Year-Old Gwen Levi Reincarcerated For Not Answering Phone In Class, Authorities Allege She ‘Could Have Been Robbing A Bank’
					

Gwen Levi, a 76-year-old lung cancer survivor, and caretaker for her 94-year-old mother served 16 years of a 24-year sentence for conspiracy to sell at least one kilogram of heroin before being rel…




					bossip.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Bleached eyebrows makes it look like she has no eyebrows. It really doesn’t look much like her at all. If she really did bleach her eyebrows it means she had some other dental work she’s trying to draw attention away from.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Vanilla Bean said:


> Perfect name for a Poodle. I had a cat that I named Mia Cuppycake YumYum.


My sisters name is Mia. I think I will rename her to your cats full name


----------



## Jayne1

Kim's SKIMS is designing the official team USA undergarments, pjs/lounge wear for the athletes this year in Tokyo.

I wonder if she is donating the stuff for the publicity and bragging rights or they actually picked her because her stuff is so good.


----------



## Swanky

Either way, that's pretty cool I think!


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Kim's SKIMS is designing the official team USA undergarments, pjs/lounge wear for the athletes this year in Tokyo.
> 
> I wonder if she is donating the stuff for the publicity and bragging rights or they actually picked her because her stuff is so good.



i may be wrong - it has happened once before  but i doubt they went looking for her.




Swanky said:


> Either way, that's pretty cool I think!



ITA this is some big time dealing - something to brag about for sure!


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Bleached eyebrows makes it look like she has no eyebrows. It really doesn’t look much like her at all. If she really did bleach her eyebrows it means she had some other dental work she’s trying to draw attention away from.


The bleached eyebrow look doesn't look good on anyone, IMO.  My hairdresser talked me into lightening my eyebrows just a shade, "because black is 'too harsh'".  In addition to all the cackling I had to deal with from DH and kids, I looked like I had no eyebrows in any pictures!  Truly awful.


----------



## bag-princess

SMH  at the Vatican!! 









						Kim Kardashian Wore a Tight Lace Dress With Ovary Cutouts in Vatican City
					

The newest trend taking over the fashion world.




					www.instyle.com


----------



## pixiejenna

purseinsanity said:


> The bleached eyebrow look doesn't look good on anyone, IMO.  My hairdresser talked me into lightening my eyebrows just a shade, "because black is 'too harsh'".  In addition to all the cackling I had to deal with from DH and kids, I looked like I had no eyebrows in any pictures!  Truly awful.



I get mine tinted when I get my monthly facial. I was shocked how much of a difference it made, my once thick brows were thick looking again. I still have the hair but they must have turned white. Even my aesthetician was surprised when coloring them the more dye she was brushing on the thicker they got. My brows are naturally black much darker than my medium reddish brown. Initially I thought they looked too harsh the first time I got them done, like they were drawn on. But after 2 days they looked perfect whatever excess dye on my skin washed off and much softer looking.


----------



## dangerouscurves

purseinsanity said:


> Don't forget Peaches Honeyblossom Michelle Charlotte Angel Vanessa Geldolf, Tu Morrow, Rocket, Pilot Inspektor, Jermajesty, Cricket Pearl and Birdie Leigh



Tu Morrow?!?!


----------



## purseinsanity

dangerouscurves said:


> Tu Morrow?!?!



I worked with someone whose last name was "Daniels" and he was desperately trying to talk his pregnant wife into naming their son "Jack".  Thank goodness his wife thought that was the stupidest thing ever!


----------



## bag-princess

The lies they tell!










						Kim Is Being Dragged For Saying She Was “Scared To Leave The House” After Quarantine Despite Flouting COVID-19 Rules During The Pandemic
					

Fans have been quick to point out that Kim and her family have publicly broken multiple COVID-19 guidelines from the outset of the pandemic, including making visits to each other’s homes during the first California lockdown last year.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> The lies they tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Is Being Dragged For Saying She Was “Scared To Leave The House” After Quarantine Despite Flouting COVID-19 Rules During The Pandemic
> 
> 
> Fans have been quick to point out that Kim and her family have publicly broken multiple COVID-19 guidelines from the outset of the pandemic, including making visits to each other’s homes during the first California lockdown last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Oh brother!


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Accused Of “Attempting To Steam-Roll A Minority Business” After Trying To Trademark A New Skincare Line With An Almost Identical Name
					

Kim has been served a cease-and-desist warning from a small, Black-owned beauty brand after attempting to trademark her new company under the name "SKKN."




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## buzzytoes

The first thing I did when I thought of a business name was to Google it to see if anyone else had the same name. I find it impossible to believe that they were unaware that someone was already in the business with nearly the same name.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> The first thing I did when I thought of a business name was to Google it to see if anyone else had the same name. I find it impossible to believe that they were unaware that someone was already in the business with nearly the same name.




exactly! especially now with .com’s!


----------



## Sferics

buzzytoes said:


> The first thing I did when I thought of a business name was to Google it to see if anyone else had the same name. I find it impossible to believe that they were unaware that someone was already in the business with nearly the same name.



I guess they let it come down a test and took into account to pay her off.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Are they getting back together or now that he’s dropping an album she wants to be part of that spotlight? #Donda


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> Are they getting back together or now that he’s dropping an album she wants to be part of that spotlight? #Donda
> 
> View attachment 5158236
> View attachment 5158237
> View attachment 5158238
> View attachment 5158240





What in the crazy cult type of sh*t is going on in these pictures? 
They try so damn hard to be the coolest things to ever walk the planet, yet all they end up looking like are complete and utter fools.
North looks like a really annoying child, always seeking attention and full of attitude. Yeah, I said what I said.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 5158358
> 
> What in the crazy cult type of sh*t is going on in these pictures?
> They try so damn hard to be the coolest things to ever walk the planet, yet all they end up looking like are complete and utter fools.
> North looks like a really annoying child, always seeking attention and full of attitude. Yeah, I said what I said.


In that family how could she not end up being an attention seeker and full of 'tude?


----------



## Lounorada

Addicted to bags said:


> In that family how could she not end up being an attention seeker and full of 'tude?


Oh so true!


----------



## bag-mania

Lounorada said:


> North looks like a really annoying child, always seeking attention and full of attitude. Yeah, I said what I said.



She has two narcissists for her parents and she’s been spoiled from birth. Could she turn out any other way?


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> She has two narcissists for her parents and she’s been spoiled from birth.* Could she turn out any other way?*


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> In that family how could she not end up being an attention seeker and full of 'tude?





bag-mania said:


> She has two narcissists for her parents and she’s been spoiled from birth. Could she turn out any other way?





BOTH of these are exactly what i was about to say!   she has learn from the masters - mom,dad,grandma and all her aunts!  she doesn't know any other way to act.


----------



## Swanky

North is a child, I’m more annoyed by Kim….

If my mom was carrying me with that mask on I’d be messing with her for sure lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

This goes into the category of Non-News News   









						Kanye West Says Kim Kardashian Is 'Still in Love With' Him in New Song Debuted at Donda Event — People
					

On Thursday, the Kanye West held his second _Donda_ listening party at Mercedes-Benz Stadium, which Kim Kardashian attended with their four kids




					apple.news


----------



## bag-mania

Has he released the album yet? He put it off for so long even his fans got sick and tired of so many months of empty promises.


----------



## zen1965

I am confused…
In the above photos Kim carries Chicago, no? And North is the girl in the back wearing a dress? (I have no idea who the cartwheeling kid with really long dreads is…)


----------



## Compass Rose

That just looks satanic.  Not hiding it.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky said:


> North is a child, I’m more annoyed by Kim….
> 
> *If my mom was carrying me with that mask on I’d be messing with her for sure* lol


Kim is carrying Chicago, North is walking behind her with 2 other girls, she's the one with a face full of false tattoos and attitude. She's also the one cartwheeling in the bottom right photo 



zen1965 said:


> I am confused…
> In the above photos Kim carries Chicago, no? And North is the girl in the back wearing a dress? (I have no idea who the cartwheeling kid with really long dreads is…)


North is the girl in the middle walking behind Kim. North is also the one cartwheeling!


----------



## Swanky

I know she’s not carrying North. I was saying that THAT kid should be jacking with her in that mask lol



Lounorada said:


> Kim is carrying Chicago, North is walking behind her with 2 other girls, she's the one with a face full of false tattoos and attitude. She's also the one cartwheeling in the bottom right photo
> 
> 
> North is the girl in the middle walking behind Kim. North is also the one cartwheeling!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t even notice the faux face tattoos on North. Who are the other two kids she’s walking with?


----------



## lanasyogamama

This feels like she’s using the kids as props : (


----------



## TC1

^^ pretty sure that's why they had children in the first place.


----------



## bag-mania

Look who had a lunch date. 

*KIM & KANYE
LUNCH IN THE 'BU*







*Kim Kardashian* and *Kanye West* had a lunch date ... the first time we've seen the pair without their kids in a looong time, and another sign they continue to have a very amicable relationship.

The ex-couple grabbed food together Thursday in Malibu with security in tow, and though it appeared they were trying to keep their hang on the DL ... the fact they're hanging at all suggests things are good between them despite being in the middle of a divorce.






As we've told you ... Kim and their kids have been very supporting of Ye as he's been dragging out the release of his upcoming 10th studio album, "Donda," by attending *both of his listening events* in Atlanta.

On top of that, Kim recently credited her estranged husband with *helping her* become the woman she is today by teaching her to be more true to herself and not care what everyone thinks.









						Kim & Kanye Get Lunch Together in Malibu
					

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West had a lunch date amid their divorce.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Are they getting back together or now that he’s dropping an album she wants to be part of that spotlight? #Donda
> 
> View attachment 5158236
> View attachment 5158237
> View attachment 5158238
> View attachment 5158240


Kim looks like Venom in that get up.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Kim looks like Venom in that get up.


----------



## ForFreeItIs

Kim is the goal in life


----------



## Swanky

ForFreeItIs said:


> Kim is the goal in life


What kind of goal?


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky said:


> What kind of goal?


An empire built on zero talent and a fake behind
PMK is a genius! 
Gross comparison but they are like a cold sore: they never dissappear


----------



## doni

meluvs2shop said:


> Are they getting back together or now that he’s dropping an album she wants to be part of that spotlight? #Donda
> 
> View attachment 5158236
> View attachment 5158237
> View attachment 5158238
> View attachment 5158240



This is an extremely bizarre outfit to choose to take out your kids?
It is almost as if she was not aware of the reference? Or I am completely out of tune with the times and it is now the thing to do to go out with a small kid in tow dressed in a sexual fetish bondage full coverage suit?!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> What kind of goal?




can't wait to hear this!


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West Petitions to Legally Change Name
					

Out with the “old Kanye” and in with the “YE.” Kanye West has petitioned to legally change his name to “YE,” according to legal documents obtained by Variety. In order for it to be official, a California judge must sign off, and, in many cases, the name change must be published in several...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Kanye West Petitions to Legally Change Name
> 
> 
> Out with the “old Kanye” and in with the “YE.” Kanye West has petitioned to legally change his name to “YE,” according to legal documents obtained by Variety. In order for it to be official, a California judge must sign off, and, in many cases, the name change must be published in several...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com





Attention seeking much? What a waste of time. People who know him personally like family and friends most likely call him that anyway and if not just tell them you want to be referred to as 'Ye'. Diddy has changed his name enough times over the years and has never had to legally change his name, he's still legally Sean Combs. It's called having a stage name, Kanye 
Would make more sense for him to change his name to Kanye Kardashian instead, seeing as he's even more attention seeking nowadays than his ex in-laws have ever been.


----------



## Jayne1

Isn't that a diss to his mother who he's a wee bit obsessed with?  She gave him his name and he is changing it.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Isn't that a diss to his mother who he's a wee bit obsessed with?  She gave him his name and he is changing it.




i hate when people say he is so obsessed with his own mother.  she died before her time and he was the only child.  my niece is the same way about her mom - she died last year of cancer and is the only child and everything she does and says she references it back to her mom some way.  she posts pics and posts about her almost daily on IG.   they miss them and were lucky to be able to have very close and loving relationships with them so i can understand how they are still so torn up about them passing away suddenly.  i can't imagine their pain.


----------



## A bottle of Red

bag-princess said:


> i hate when people say he is so obsessed with his own mother.  she died before her time and he was the only child.  my niece is the same way about her mom - she died last year of cancer and is the only child and everything she does and says she references it back to her mom some way.  she posts pics and posts about her almost daily on IG.   they miss them and were lucky to be able to have very close and loving relationships with them so i can understand how they are still so torn up about them passing away suddenly.  i can't imagine their pain.


So sorry about your niece!

I think ppl mean that kanye seemed to spiral after his mother's death


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> So sorry about your niece!
> 
> I think ppl mean that kanye seemed to spiral after his mother's death




thank you.   but i agree that he spiraled after she passed away.  it was really sad to see.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Kim Kardashian Wears Wedding Dress, Joins Kanye at 'Donda' Event
					

Kim Kardashian Wears Wedding Dress, Joins Kanye at 'Donda' Event




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chanel4Eva said:


> Kim Kardashian Wears Wedding Dress, Joins Kanye at 'Donda' Event
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Wears Wedding Dress, Joins Kanye at 'Donda' Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


No words come to me, especially lighting himself (supposedly) on fire. WOW


----------



## meluvs2shop

Are they back together? Maybe they didn’t break up. It was all publicity for his new album. It appears she wore a wedding gown for his listening party? God they love attention so much. Break up…stay together…who cares. Why the public back and forth tho.


----------



## TC1

I think Kim just wanted to wear the Balenciaga wedding dress   having DaBaby and Marilyn Manson join him though??


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> No words come to me, especially lighting himself (supposedly) on fire. WOW



WHAT!!!  On fire!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> WHAT!!!  On fire!


That's what that above article said... The word dysfunctional comes to mind for this couple


----------



## pixiejenna

Why else do you think Kim wanted divorce #4 so she can wear a new wedding dress duh lol. I kind of wonder what the show was like it looked pretty packed. I don’t understand why they had so many people walking around the stage area it’s almost like they want to get as many people infected with covid as possible. Lighting himself on fire at the end was clearly done for the shock value but coming from him it’s not really shocking.


----------



## Lounorada

Chanel4Eva said:


> Kim Kardashian Wears Wedding Dress, Joins Kanye at 'Donda' Event
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Wears Wedding Dress, Joins Kanye at 'Donda' Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com





What in the Balenciaga tarnishing creepy satanic ritual is going on here? These people are insufferable on an unimaginable level.

I'm sure Cristobal Balenciaga is turning in his grave at the sight of these fools wearing his brand name (and what has happened to his fashion house) and dragging it down to the lowest of levels.


----------



## TC1

I read that it was a stunt double who lit themselves on fire...not Kanye.


----------



## Designer Patroit

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 5158358
> 
> What in the crazy cult type of sh*t is going on in these pictures?
> They try so damn hard to be the coolest things to ever walk the planet, yet all they end up looking like are complete and utter fools.
> North looks like a really annoying child, always seeking attention and full of attitude. Yeah, I said what I said.



Their following has fled and fallen, too much satanism.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Shocking but not so shocking he brought Dababy and Manson on stage…

And what ever happened to Kanye’s side piece? Wasn’t it Bradley Cooper’s ex?


----------



## uhpharm01

Kim & Kanye Divorce Not a Done Deal, Privately Working on Relationship
					

Kim Kardashian's wedding dress cameo at Kanye West's "Donda" show wasn't a total kumbaya for the pair's marriage, but things behind the scenes are drastically improving for the former couple.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

I lost all respect for Ye awhile ago but bringing on stage Manson and DaBaby he’s now trash to me. He’s just as evil as they are. #cult


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Is Keeping the West
					

The couple announced that they were filing for divorce back in February over "irreconcilable differences" but have kept things pretty friendly in the months since. Kardashian has been spotted at both listening parties for Kanye's perpetually postponed album, DONDA,  and were even seen grabbing...




					www.papermag.com


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Is Keeping the West
> 
> 
> The couple announced that they were filing for divorce back in February over "irreconcilable differences" but have kept things pretty friendly in the months since. Kardashian has been spotted at both listening parties for Kanye's perpetually postponed album, DONDA,  and were even seen grabbing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.papermag.com


Probably not any different lifestyle than while still married.  Separate, for the most part.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Probably not any different lifestyle than while still married.  Separate, for the most part.



being married to Kanye got her to places she couldn’t get to before and she not going risk losing that statu!


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim & Kanye Divorce Not a Done Deal, Privately Working on Relationship
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian's wedding dress cameo at Kanye West's "Donda" show wasn't a total kumbaya for the pair's marriage, but things behind the scenes are drastically improving for the former couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## redney

Hmmmmm not sure if that reconciliation will happen with lyrics like these in the new songs. 








						Kanye West Tears Into Estranged Wife Kim Kardashian For Being Ungrateful On New Album Donda, 'I Don't Understand How Anybody Could Ask For More'
					

The musician is also beefing with DaBaby for refusing to sign off on their son being included.




					radaronline.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Let’s hear the family secrets Ye!


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> being married to Kanye got her to places she couldn’t get to before and she not going risk losing that statu!


Really? I always assumed since she has so much money in her own right she could just buy her “plate” anywhere she wanted.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Really? I always assumed since she has so much money in her own right she could just buy her “plate” anywhere she wanted.




not at all!  money does not buy class or change the fact that they are still kardashians at the end of the day.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> not at all!  money does not buy class or change the fact that they are still kardashians at the end of the day.


Oh trust me I completely agree with you- money doesn’t buy you class but that wasn’t my point. I just meant she could buy her way into any event bc she has the means to do so. That’s all.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh trust me I completely agree with you- money doesn’t buy you class but that wasn’t my point. I just meant she could buy her way into any event bc she has the means to do so. That’s all.




you would think so but obviously she could not.  you can't buy of they aren't selling - or sending invites. i am curious to see if they will still be invited to these shows now.  i am sure that is why she will still show up at his events - to stay in the headlines.


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim & Kanye Divorce Not a Done Deal, Privately Working on Relationship
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian's wedding dress cameo at Kanye West's "Donda" show wasn't a total kumbaya for the pair's marriage, but things behind the scenes are drastically improving for the former couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I sometimes wonder if PMK churns these headlines out just to keep the Kardashians in the news.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> I sometimes wonder if PMK churns these headlines out just to keep the Kardashians in the news.


I thought TMZ was on the PMK payroll.


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> I thought TMZ was on the PMK payroll.


Certainly seems like it!  Us Weekly too!


----------



## Charles

bag-princess said:


> being married to Kanye got her to places she couldn’t get to before and she not going risk losing that statu!



There isn't anywhere Ye can get in that Kim couldn't without him.  If anything, he's benefiting from her.  No one takes Ye seriously anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

Charles said:


> There isn't anywhere Ye can get in that Kim couldn't without him.  If anything, he's benefiting from her.  No one takes Ye seriously anymore.



well with Kim and company no one took them seriously ever so he definitely has that in his favor over them.  as for her ability to get into places without him -


----------



## meluvs2shop

Charles said:


> There isn't anywhere Ye can get in that Kim couldn't without him.  If anything, he's benefiting from her.  No one takes Ye seriously anymore.


Did you see all the messages Soulja boy was putting out yesterday or the day before re Donda? And Envy from the breakfast club went off on Ye yesterday calling him a clown multiple times. He even apologized today for it. 
I don’t like to make light or bash anyone going thru mental illness, but one thing that I agree with was when Envy said Ye needs to humble himself. 
His ego has his own zip code.


----------



## Charles

bag-princess said:


> well with Kim and company no one took them seriously ever so he definitely has that in his favor over them.  as for her ability to get into places without him -



Maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## bag-princess

Oh boy……here we go!










						Kanye West Had Affair During Marriage to Kim Kardashian, Sources Allege
					

While there are rumors that Kanye West and Kim Kardashian could be getting back together, new [...]




					popculture.com


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Oh boy……here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Had Affair During Marriage to Kim Kardashian, Sources Allege
> 
> 
> While there are rumors that Kanye West and Kim Kardashian could be getting back together, new [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popculture.com



An affair? Is Riccardo Tisci back?


----------



## Swanky

They're basing it on lyrics of a song? lol


----------



## TC1

These two didn't even live together during their marriage...it's not hard to imagine one or the other was unfaithful


----------



## maris.crane

I'm not surprised. Isn't hypersexuality a sign of a manic episode?


----------



## Sferics

Statistically in good company...nothing special about this. 
*shrug*


----------



## poopsie

TC1 said:


> These two didn't even live together during their marriage...it's not hard to imagine one or the other was unfaithful



I think Kakes is more interested in looking "sexy" than in having actual sex


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> I think Kakes is more interested in looking "sexy" than in having actual sex


100%


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> I think Kakes is more interested in looking "sexy" than in having actual sex


----------



## bag-princess

kanye out here wildin' out again!!!      my son sent me this and we both just laughed!!


----------



## maris.crane

I think "Go find God. Come back after you found God" will be my new version of _eff off_.

Is this Kim in the blue texting Yeezus?

*Edited for grammar.*


----------



## bag-princess

maris.crane said:


> *I think "Go find God. Come back after you found God" will be my new version off eff off.*
> 
> Is this Kim in the blue texting Yeezus?



  

no it was a guy that worked for him - one of his producers.


----------



## bag-princess

North West Asks Kim Kardashian Why She Talks ‘Different’ on Social Media in Humorous Clip
					

A cute exchange between the mother and daughter sees North West asking Kim Kardashian why she talks “different” when she’s recording videos for social media.




					www.complex.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

If this is the fashion of the future then I guess we don’t have to worry about Botox or anything 









						Kim Kardashian Dons Leather Mask & Outfit Head to Toe for NYFW
					

Kim K in the leather mask is a whole ass mood!




					www.tmz.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

Chanel4Eva said:


> If this is the fashion of the future then I guess we don’t have to worry about Botox or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Dons Leather Mask & Outfit Head to Toe for NYFW
> 
> 
> Kim K in the leather mask is a whole ass mood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Seems so sweaty


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> If this is the fashion of the future then I guess we don’t have to worry about Botox or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Dons Leather Mask & Outfit Head to Toe for NYFW
> 
> 
> Kim K in the leather mask is a whole ass mood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




and people swore that she would go back to dressing "normal" when she didn't have kanye around telling her what to wear!      that screams kanye!!


----------



## scarlet555

I think she is hiding some recent work done on her face, such a pretty gal didn’t need much done to her face


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> and people swore that she would go back to dressing "normal" when she didn't have kanye around telling her what to wear!      that screams kanye!!



If dressing like that is what it takes to get Kanye back then it is too great a sacrifice!


----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> I think she is hiding some recent work done on her face, such a pretty gal didn’t need much done to her face


That's what I first thought.

Something hasn't settled yet, but will work for what she's doing for the gala and why not take the opportunity to draw attention to herself at the same time as she hides.


----------



## buzzytoes




----------



## zinacef

So, what is this year’s theme if she’s wearing this outfit?


----------



## buzzytoes

zinacef said:


> So, what is this year’s theme if she’s wearing this outfit?


In America: A Lexicon on Fashion


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 5193221


This could be her stunt double for all we know.


----------



## Nibb

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 5193221


She’s been turned into negative space. I hate it and think it’s brilliant at the same time.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Consider some of the others: Naomi Osaka, Dan Levy, etc.  Kim is getting mocked on Twitter - the Dementor from Harry Potter  









						Met Gala becomes the Frocky Horror Show with these worst-dressed stars
					

The Met Gala has returned this year after being canceled in 2020 and then postponed from May of this year amid the COVID pandemic.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> Consider some of the others: Naomi Osaka, Dan Levy, etc.  Kim is getting mocked on Twitter - the Dementor from Harry Potter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met Gala becomes the Frocky Horror Show with these worst-dressed stars
> 
> 
> The Met Gala has returned this year after being canceled in 2020 and then postponed from May of this year amid the COVID pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Is this the Met Gala or a Halloween party?  WTF.  I can't help but wonder if Kim's getup helps protect against Covid.  
And WTAF is Natalia Bryant wearing?  And why is she even there???  She's the daughter of an NBA great, so that makes her a model and straight to the Met.    All these rich people's kids that get beelined to the front of everything is so irritating.  Where's the equality?  Why are you making rich kids richer when there are millions of other kids who deserve a chance?
I didn't even recognize Maisy from GOT with her no eyebrows.  And who is wearing horse heads??  What in the world is going on?!!?  It's like a literal freak show.  If this is "fashion", I'd rather shop for clothing at Target.
Ok, I'll get off my soap box, as I'm showing my age.


----------



## pukasonqo

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 5193221


Is Kanye’s post modern interpretation of mask wearing, lockdowns and living in a COVID-19 pandemic world
Or his interpretation of Nietzche w Kimi Kakes as the void or the abyss:
“He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster. And if you gaze long into an abyss, *the abyss also gazes into you”. *


----------



## purseinsanity

SONY

Venom, to me, is a mix of the Kardashian sisters.  Lots of kontouring, Kim's outfit and Kourtney's icky tongue out in every recent picture.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe I’m reaching, but this is giving me a bit of an icky vibe if Kanye is covering Kim’s face at the same time women in Afghanistan are going back to being covered up under the Taliban.


----------



## redney

Was Ye invited? I thought AW liked him more and Kimmy was just part of the package.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe I’m reaching, but this is giving me a bit of an icky vibe if Kanye is covering Kim’s face at the same time women in Afghanistan are going back to being covered up under the Taliban.


Agree!


----------



## bag-mania

Perspective is everything. I was laughing at Kim's horrible outfit until I got a look at what the others were wearing. Now I believe the Ye design was one of the better ones (face covering aside).

Do the Met Gala designs always look like a high school art show?


----------



## pixiejenna

I kind of love it because literally every square inch of her is covered for once.


----------



## Lounorada

Her outfit was so creepy and I can't imagine how uncomfortable it was basically having a thick pair of tights over your head squashing and smothering your face for the night.
I can't imagine she enjoyed wearing that, especially when she's spent so much money getting the face she has now.
Also, when it seems to be her sole purpose in life to look 'sexy' 24/7, it's not an outfit _she _would have chosen, I'm sure. 
I bet it killed her to see Kendull looking great in a beautiful dress


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that standing next to Kylie completely covered up was to benefit her, because she’s 15 years older than her. Even with her newest face she can’t compete with someone 15 years younger than her, those are comparisons that will send her straight back to the dentist. Her outfit looks completely uncomfortable to us but I feel like between all the PS and constant wearing spanx/shapewear she has little to no feeling left in the majority of her body.


----------



## Jayne1

Was that even Kim in NYC?

Her face was in a mask getting out of the cab when arriving in New York and then the Met Ball.  No one ever saw her face while she was there. Any petite woman could be in that getup - just add padded boobs, hips and butt, which is done all the time in Hollywood for films.

So the question is - why.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Was that even Kim in NYC?
> 
> Her face was in a mask getting out of the cab when arriving in New York and then the Met Ball.  No one ever saw her face while she was there. Any petite woman could be in that getup - just add padded boobs, hips and butt, which is done all the time in Hollywood for films.
> 
> So the question is - why.


Good point.
She arrived with what looked like a male figure also dressed head-to-toe covered in black baggy clothes and a lot of people were saying it was Kanye. No way because I saw a video of them walking in to the event and that person in motion was too skinny to be Kanye.

She probably thought she'd break the internet in that get-up, for all the right reasons, but instead became the biggest joke of the night and the main ingredient for a lot of funny memes. She looked like a giant dark shadow in most pics I saw, you could hardly make out it was a person


----------



## TC1

The guy with her at the Met gaga was someone from Balenciaga..but I think WE were supposed to think it was Kanye. I did see some posts saying he was at some after party though


----------



## Sferics

I think her outfit was great. What a cool idea!

(even more since I've seen the others. But I'd love to have Rihanna dress as a coat)


----------



## justwatchin

zinacef said:


> So, what is this year’s theme if she’s wearing this outfit?


Death? Modern version of the grim reaper


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> Her outfit was so creepy and I can't imagine how uncomfortable it was basically having a thick pair of tights over your head squashing and smothering your face for the night.
> I can't imagine she enjoyed wearing that, especially when she's spent so much money getting the face she has now.
> Also, when it seems to be her sole purpose in life to look 'sexy' 24/7, it's not an outfit _she _would have chosen, I'm sure.
> I bet it killed her to see Kendull looking great in a beautiful dress



Kendall was just so basic and boring its the same ole with her. At least Kim as clownery as it was did something different.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Was that even Kim in NYC?
> 
> Her face was in a mask getting out of the cab when arriving in New York and then the Met Ball.  No one ever saw her face while she was there. Any petite woman could be in that getup - just add padded boobs, hips and butt, which is done all the time in Hollywood for films.
> 
> So the question is - why.



It was Kim. There's extremely tight security at this event, and this year entry was super strict, allowing only fully vaccinated people in, and various forms of IDs needed, etc. I don't think anyone but Kim could have pretended to be her.


----------



## Sferics

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It was Kim.




No, it was Mewtu. You know it's true.


----------



## bag-princess

You Need to See the $25,000 Birthday Gift Kim Kardashian Gave Her BFF Stephanie Shepherd - E! Online
					

For her BFF Stephanie Shepherd’s birthday, Kim Kardashian spared no expense to make her friend happy in celebration of her big day. See the gift from the KKW Beauty founder that keeps on giving.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West Drops $57.3 Million for Malibu Home That's Part Sculpture
					

Kanye West has added a home in Malibu to his real estate portfolio, and it's a work of art.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## zen1965

Great fan of modern Japanese architecture here. I like it.


----------



## Angel1988

On another note, I have to say that I do applaud Kim for using Kate Moss as a model for her shape wear line. I think it's a great strategy to not only cater to the "implants all over your body" demographic.

There are still a lot of women these days who can't identify themselves with the implants look and whose body has more in common with Kate Moss's than with Kim K.'s.

A body without implants has also got different needs. For exemple, when you want to achieve a more lifted boob look, you'll need a more supportive boned bra, where as with implants you often don't need a bra at all (I think, I'm not an expert).


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lorry Hill posted a video speculating Kim had her butt reduced.


----------



## Sferics

lanasyogamama said:


> posted a video


Where can I find this? I don't know who Lorry Hill is...


----------



## bisousx

Angel1988 said:


> On another note, I have to say that I do applaud Kim for using Kate Moss as a model for her shape wear line. I think it's a great strategy to not only cater to the "implants all over your body" demographic.
> 
> There are still a lot of women these days who can't identify themselves with the implants look and whose body has more in common with Kate Moss's than with Kim K.'s.
> 
> A body without implants has also got different needs. *For exemple, when you want to achieve a more lifted boob look, you'll need a more supportive boned bra, where as with implants you often don't need a bra at all (I think, I'm not an expert).*



You definitely need a bra, as your boobs are heavier after implants. Many implants are 2lbs+ each.


----------



## bisousx

Sferics said:


> Where can I find this? I don't know who Lorry Hill is...



Youtube. Lorry Hill does all the plastic surgery speculations


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sferics said:


> Where can I find this? I don't know who Lorry Hill is...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did anyone see the new Skims campaign with Kourtney and Meghan Fox?


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


>



I wondered why the hips always looked so weird and unnatural after a BBL. Thanks for sharing this video. I had no idea they also had fat transferred to their hips, but it makes sense now. 

the new BBLs are harder to spot now with the airbrushing.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> Lorry Hill posted a video speculating Kim had her butt reduced.


Women do love to copy Kim, so humungous butts could be a trend that's dying out, but funny that Madonna just got her new big butt. So much for Madonna being a trend setter.


----------



## Jayne1

Kate Moss, Kourt and Meghan Fox as models? All very nice, but wouldn't an Ashley Graham type be the best kind of model for her business?  

Who is Kim's target in that case?


----------



## serene

take a shot every time Lorry says "butt" on her video!


----------



## lanasyogamama

As a wide hipped lady, I cannot get over that people do that on purpose.  I’ve spent my whole life being mad about my hips.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Did anyone see the new Skims campaign with Kourtney and Meghan Fox?


Yes, it’s very… sexxxy?


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, it’s very… sexxxy?




well...........that is what they were hoping people would think!


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, it’s very… sexxxy?


It’s meant to be provocative and sexy, yes.


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> Did anyone see the new Skims campaign with Kourtney and Meghan Fox?




cringe...so forced.


----------



## bag-princess

This hairstyle cost Kim Kardashian $10,000
					

Supercuts prices these are not




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t even imagine how anyone can spend that kind of money on fake hair to wear for one night.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

meluvs2shop said:


> Did anyone see the new Skims campaign with Kourtney and Meghan Fox?



All these chicks are just morphing into each other.


----------



## Sferics

pixiejenna said:


> I can’t even imagine how anyone can spend that kind of money on fake hair to wear for one night.


I guess, it depends on what's usually in someone's wallet. Not a big deal for her.


----------



## bag-princess

They get worse and worse!!









						Twitter Reacts To Kanye West's New $200 Yeezy Knit Runners That Sold Out In Hours!
					

Find out what people are saying about the newest addition to laceless footwear.




					www.bet.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> They get worse and worse!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter Reacts To Kanye West's New $200 Yeezy Knit Runners That Sold Out In Hours!
> 
> 
> Find out what people are saying about the newest addition to laceless footwear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bet.com


I can only laugh when I see these $200 socks with a slight tread on the bottom


----------



## Robert Miller

Obviously, she won't let it as it is. She will definitely go with further improvements. We shouldn't make early judgments.


----------



## Sferics

I really like the Knit RNR - I mean, what do you expect? It's not...Gabor.
It's cool how he always comes up with something 90% of the people hate and then over the next year (or longer for the slow ones) other brands adapt the moderate version^^


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> I really like the Knit RNR - I mean, what do you expect? It's not...Gabor.
> It's cool how he always comes up with something 90% of the people hate and then over the next year (or longer for the slow ones) other brands adapt the moderate version^^
> 
> View attachment 5206846
> View attachment 5206847


----------



## bag-princess

Wonder what brought this on…..again??   











						Kourtney Kardashian Trolled Kim Kardashian With a Peppa Pig Meme
					

Never getting over this, tbqh.




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## Jayne1

Kim was spotted filming the new Hulu show and she still has her face covered as well as sunglasses that also obscure everything. 

How long has it been since she’s shown her face and why. Is this so people will tune in to the first episode to see the new changes to her face?


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Kim was spotted filming the new Hulu show and she still has her face covered as well as sunglasses that also obscure everything.
> 
> How long has it been since she’s shown her face and why. Is this so people will tune in to the first episode to see the new changes to her face?




i wonder what she could possibly have done that is so extreme - or if this is just another stunt to make people to tune in to the new show like they used to do.


----------



## bag-mania

Could she have had so much done over the years that previous surgeries are needing to be fixed? Every plastic surgery addict seems to reach that tipping point where any additional surgeries start making things worse.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


>




You just don't get it


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West releases Yeezy Gap sweatshirt for $90: 'Looks like every hoodie at Walmart'
					

The hoodie is the second piece of West's apparel line with Gap.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## bag-mania

And it sold out in pre-sale. Dozens of them have already been resold on eBay, most for between $150 and $200. People will buy any crap if his name is on it.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> And it sold out in pre-sale. Dozens of them have already been resold on eBay, most for between $150 and $200. People will buy any crap if his name is on it.


To flip though... then some person buys it for double...


----------



## Sferics

I'd get one for the regular retail, but this also one of those silly "games"...
I like the wide sleeves and the purple one is very pretty. 
Yeezy sweatshirts are super comfy.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> To flip though... then some person buys it for double...



Hell, I would have bought one to flip if I’d known about it. Who doesn’t like easy money?
Now that blue puffy jacket he had from two months ago I wouldn’t have chanced getting stuck with it.


----------



## bag-princess

He really kept this under wraps- he talks about kim and how close he is to Kris.










						Balmain Designer Olivier Rousteing Opens Up About Fireplace Explosion Burns 1 Year Later: 'So Lucky'
					

"I did everything to hide this story from as many people as possible and trying to keep the secret with my teams and friends for too long," Olivier Rousteing said of the past year




					people.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kim is hosting SNL tonight…..


----------



## bag-mania

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Kim is hosting SNL tonight…..



Yes, and Kanye will be there. I fully expect him to run up on stage at some point because he has absolutely no self-control.

Look at this pink abomination Kim is wearing. That’s got to be one of his designs don’t you think?









						Kim & Kanye Head to NBC Studios Together for Her 'SNL' Debut
					

Kim and Kanye make their way to 30 Rockefeller Plaza in front of cameras.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Why are they dressed as if snow is coming? It was 70 degrees here today


----------



## bag-mania

Chanel4Eva said:


> Why are they dressed as if snow is coming? It was 70 degrees here today



Lately a few celebs who come to New York City from LA seem to think they’re going to the Arctic.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-mania said:


> Yes, and Kanye will be there. I fully expect him to run up on stage at some point because he has absolutely no self-control.
> 
> Look at this pink abomination Kim is wearing. That’s got to be one of his designs don’t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim & Kanye Head to NBC Studios Together for Her 'SNL' Debut
> 
> 
> Kim and Kanye make their way to 30 Rockefeller Plaza in front of cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Ouch on the jokes in her monologue …


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-mania said:


> Could she have had so much done over the years that previous surgeries are needing to be fixed? Every plastic surgery addict seems to reach that tipping point where any additional surgeries start making things worse.


She definitely got fat removed from her waist recently. It’s very noticeable in Cooking with Paris when Kim guest starred. Her waist is super snatched.


----------



## V0N1B2

I gotta admit, I think she’s been pretty good on SNL tonight. 
_ducks and runs for cover_


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

V0N1B2 said:


> I gotta admit, I think she’s been pretty good on SNL tonight.
> _ducks and runs for cover_


I thought she did pretty well and her skits were funny. (Ducks and runs for cover with you )


----------



## meluvs2shop

V0N1B2 said:


> I gotta admit, I think she’s been pretty good on SNL tonight.
> _ducks and runs for cover_


LOL this is why I don’t like watching her interviews. She comes across very likeable. She’s a natural on camera doing interviews etc.


----------



## V0N1B2

Everything I know about the Kardashian/Jenners, I learned here on TPF since I've never really seen their show.  I might have caught part of an episode once while in a hotel (I haven't had a TV in 10+ years).  I was at a poker game last night and the TV was on in the background, so I wasn't sitting down watching the full show, but the little bits I saw, I thought were cute and I thought she did really well - better than I expected. I laughed when she imitated Kourtney in the People's Kourt sketch.
She looked a lot less orange on TV than she does in these random late night parking lot pap shots.
Her face did not move tho, anyone else notice that?
Also? Where can I get me some SKIMS?  

Now I gotta quickly pop over to LSA to see what that Blake Griffin superfan has to say about his cameo last night.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just watched her opening monologue for SNL on YOUTUBE and it’s quite good!


----------



## scarlet555

Besides the overwhelming plastic surgery on her once beautiful face, she still looks Very very pretty and all… I liked her last night at her SNL gig.


----------



## buzzytoes

I didn't see the skits but I did watch the monologue. The jokes were great but she was so monotone.


----------



## Jayne1

buzzytoes said:


> I didn't see the skits but I did watch the monologue. The jokes were great but she was so monotone.


That's exactly what I was thinking.

Saw the video this morning and she's very confident/self assured, the writers wrote some good stuff, but she had no delivery. She's not a comedian, but all she did was read the lines... with confidence of course.  lol


----------



## scarlet555

buzzytoes said:


> I didn't see the skits but I did watch the monologue. The jokes were great but she was so monotone.


This could be largely due to some of her facial injections/Botox/surgery-but yep, she sounded so monotone, however not too different than in her E TV reality show… not sure how people get hooked on it… having said that,  I’ve really sadly learned to appreciate her more, after seeing the Douche and Douchess of Montecito freeloading off of the BRF across the pond.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

meluvs2shop said:


> LOL this is why *I don’t like watching her interviews*. She comes across very likeable. She’s a natural on camera doing interviews etc.



You don't like watching her interviews because she comes across as likeable?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> Yes, and Kanye will be there. I fully expect him to run up on stage at some point because he has absolutely no self-control.
> 
> Look at this pink abomination Kim is wearing. *That’s got to be one of his designs don’t you think*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim & Kanye Head to NBC Studios Together for Her 'SNL' Debut
> 
> 
> Kim and Kanye make their way to 30 Rockefeller Plaza in front of cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I think it's Balenciaga


----------



## meluvs2shop

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You don't like watching her interviews because she comes across as likeable?


Yup. I stand by that. I have a lot of issues with what they represent. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Compass Rose

meluvs2shop said:


> Yup. I stand by that. I have a lot of issues with what they represent. I will leave it at that.


I get you.


----------



## redney

$11 million gets you Ye's ranch in Wyoming. Can't imagine Kimberly and the kids staying there in the garage-type structure.








						For Sale: 61 Nielson Rd, Cody, WY 82435 | 3888.0 Acres | $11,000,000
					

This Farms and Ranches listing has 3888.0 Acres. Schedule a showing for 61 Nielson Rd in Cody, WY.



					www.dbwrealty.com


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> $11 million gets you Ye's ranch in Wyoming. Can't imagine Kimberly and the kids staying there in the garage-type structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale: 61 Nielson Rd, Cody, WY 82435 | 3888.0 Acres | $11,000,000
> 
> 
> This Farms and Ranches listing has 3888.0 Acres. Schedule a showing for 61 Nielson Rd in Cody, WY.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dbwrealty.com



He got bored with that quickly. I guess the problem with getting away from it all is that there is nothing out there when you do want something to do.

I remember photos of him and Kim riding ATVs out there. They got in trouble for chasing antelope.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm not surprised that he's selling the ranch. I am more surprised that he kept ot for as long as he did. I don't even understand why he would have bought it to be honest.  Why not rent a ranch when you want to go out and disconnect and then come back to your regular lifestyle. I feel like this family everything is disposable too them and once they're done with whatever it is they dump it asap.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So Kimbo negotiated and got the Hidden Hills mansion. Kanye is selling the ranch... I wonder where is he planning on living? I don't think his NYC apartment is enough for him, if he even has that still?


----------



## miasanmoni

bag-mania said:


> He got bored with that quickly. I guess the problem with getting away from it all is that there is nothing out there when you do want something to do.
> 
> I remember photos of him and Kim riding ATVs out there. They got in trouble for chasing antelope.



Not sure if I'm allowed to speculate because I'm new but would anyone else categorize the purchase of a ranch to be impulse spending because of his alleged bipolar disorder or just normal rich people impulse spending? What's going to happen to the animals?


----------



## bag-mania

miasanmoni said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to speculate because I'm new but would anyone else categorize the purchase of a ranch to be impulse spending because of his alleged bipolar disorder or just normal rich people impulse spending? What's going to happen to the animals?



Welcome, anyone is allowed to speculate here. There’s no way to know where Kanye’s super impulsive personality ends and his bipolar disorder begins. It’s usually obvious when he’s not taking his meds though. I don’t know if he owned any animals, they don’t seem to interest him, thank goodness.


----------



## pukasonqo

Nicole Brown Simpson’s Sister Said Kim Kardashian's Jokes About O.J. Simpson On "SNL" Were “Beyond Inappropriate And Insensitive”
					

“It’s because of [my father] that I met my first Black person. Wanna take a stab in the dark at who it was?... O.J. does leave a mark — or several — or none at all, I still don’t know," Kim joked during her monologue.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## miasanmoni

bag-mania said:


> Welcome, anyone is allowed to speculate here. *There’s no way to know where Kanye’s super impulsive personality ends and his bipolar disorder begins.* It’s usually obvious when he’s not taking his meds though. I don’t know if he owned any animals, they don’t seem to interest him, thank goodness.



I agree, his ego and mental illness seem so heavily entwined. Unfortunately, there are at least 14 horses, rare ones-so maybe they'll keep them. They really immersed themselves into this fantasy.






Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## bag-mania

miasanmoni said:


> I agree, his ego and mental illness seem so heavily entwined. Unfortunately, there are at least 14 horses, rare ones-so maybe they'll keep them. They really immersed themselves into this fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome!



That's a beautiful horse. I looked it up and apparently they own *three* ranches in Wyoming. Not sure whether the one for sale is where the horses are, but if it is I'd expect they will be moved to one of the other two.









						Kanye West set to buy third ranch in Wyoming for his and Kim Kardashian's horses
					

The pair are looking to have more land in the fields of Wyoming to accommodate their pricy 14 Friesian horses - each costing up to an eye-watering $600,000




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> Nicole Brown Simpson’s Sister Said Kim Kardashian's Jokes About O.J. Simpson On "SNL" Were “Beyond Inappropriate And Insensitive”
> 
> 
> “It’s because of [my father] that I met my first Black person. Wanna take a stab in the dark at who it was?... O.J. does leave a mark — or several — or none at all, I still don’t know," Kim joked during her monologue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com



To say the jokes were in horrible taste is an understatement, but that's SNL for you. With occasional exceptions here and there, it hasn't been funny in many years. Most of their writers were children when OJ killed his wife and some may not have been born. Kim could have put her foot down about it I suppose but she probably is like the writers and it seems like ancient history to her and therefore open for humor.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure he has someone managing the animals, they're LOT of work, nothing he's capable of doing imo


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> So Kimbo negotiated and got the Hidden Hills mansion. Kanye is selling the ranch... I wonder where is he planning on living? I don't think his NYC apartment is enough for him, if he even has that still?


I think I read he bought a $57 million Malibu beach house recently.


----------



## pixiejenna

miasanmoni said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to speculate because I'm new but would anyone else categorize the purchase of a ranch to be impulse spending because of his alleged bipolar disorder or just normal rich people impulse spending? What's going to happen to the animals?



I think it was a manic purchase he thought it was a good idea at the time. Escaped a bit by visiting the ranch. Now he's over it and ready to dispose of it. He must have caregivers for the animals because we sure as he'll know he's not taking care of them.


----------



## VickyB

People‘s Kourt was pretty funny!


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> To say the jokes were in horrible taste is an understatement, but that's SNL for you. With occasional exceptions here and there, it hasn't been funny in many years. Most of their writers were children when OJ killed his wife and some may not have been born. Kim could have put her foot down about it I suppose but she probably is like the writers and it seems like ancient history to her and therefore open for humor.


She doesn’t give af, but I’m glad the Browns and Goldmans said something. Kris has used Nicole’s death as fodder for her show for years.


----------



## starrysky7

Is anyone else confused about that ranch? Like is there a house where all of them stayed? It says 1 bedroom on the site.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Kate Moss, Kourt and Meghan Fox as models? All very nice, but wouldn't an Ashley Graham type be the best kind of model for her business?
> 
> Who is Kim's target in that case?


yes, I doubt kate moss needs much help from shapewear


----------



## Sferics

In my experience, shapewear is not so much about weight, but I also would like to see someone curvy as well.


----------



## bag-princess

Donald Dillingham’s Father Robert Says Kanye Kidnapped His Son & Forced Him to Go to New Donda Academy
					

Kanye's Donda Academy is starting to pick up a lot of steam after getting a few top basketball recruits to transfer there.    Among the names are Jahki Howard, who is currently ranked 5th in ESPN's class




					blacksportsonline.com


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Donald Dillingham’s Father Robert Says Kanye Kidnapped His Son & Forced Him to Go to New Donda Academy
> 
> 
> Kanye's Donda Academy is starting to pick up a lot of steam after getting a few top basketball recruits to transfer there.    Among the names are Jahki Howard, who is currently ranked 5th in ESPN's class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blacksportsonline.com



He should talk to his son's mother more. She is the one who signed him up and gave him permission. A big mistake I'm sure. Who would ever think of Kanye and a good school in the same sentence?


----------



## pixiejenna

starrysky7 said:


> Is anyone else confused about that ranch? Like is there a house where all of them stayed? It says 1 bedroom on the site.



Yeaz only needs 1 bedroom. Everyone else slept at the closet 4 seasons.


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Yeaz only needs 1 bedroom. Everyone else slept at the closet 4 seasons.


You nailed it!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I actually like Skims. Their underwear is so soft and for a booty girl like myself I dig it. I have a couple of the bras too. The ones with no support. They are super comfy. I hate wired bras. That’s probably why my t*ts are down to my navel.


----------



## rockhollow

I have a friend here in Canada that raises fancy Argentinian horses and Kanye was trying to buy one.
She didn't want to sell one to him and he kept offering more and more money every time she kept saying no. He finally sent her a note ranting about what a bad business woman she was. She just laughed, she has all the sales she needs.

I image he has people that look after his horses.


----------



## Addicted to bags

rockhollow said:


> I have a friend here in Canada that raises fancy Argentinian horses and Kanye was trying to buy one.
> She didn't want to sell one to him and he kept offering more and more money every time she kept saying no. He finally sent her a note ranting about what a bad business woman she was. She just laughed, she has all the sales she needs.
> 
> I image he has people that look after his horses.


Boy he doesn't like to hear No. Yikes!


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I have a friend here in Canada that raises fancy Argentinian horses and Kanye was trying to buy one.
> She didn't want to sell one to him and he kept offering more and more money every time she kept saying no. He finally sent her a note ranting about what a bad business woman she was. She just laughed, she has all the sales she needs.
> 
> I image he has people that look after his horses.




why didn't she want to sell him one?


----------



## pixiejenna

My guess is she knows how much work is required in owning one, knowing him and his family that once they get bored with it they’d dispose of it.


----------



## Swanky

Not everyone sells the horses they raise


----------



## bag-mania

*KANYE WEST
MY NAME CHANGE IS OFFICIAL ...I'm 'Ye' Now!!!*

Goodbye, *Kanye Omari West* ... hello, Ye.

Kanye's name change is official, a judge just signed off on the mogul's petition to officially change his legal name to "Ye" ... according to new legal docs obtained by TMZ. Ye won't have a middle or last name either, just straight to the point.

The judge's approval comes just under two months after we first reported on Kanye *filing legal docs* in Los Angeles asking a court to give him a new moniker.

He's gone by "Ye" as a nickname for years and years now ... but now the shortened version of the name that's on his birth certificate is what Uncle Sam, and apparently everyone else, will be calling him going forward.









						Kanye West Officially Granted Name Change to Ye
					

Kanye West officially changed his name to just Ye.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## HermesHope

How is this “Ye” name pronounced? Yay? Yuh? Yea? Or Yee?

or some other way? I’m confused!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ye-ay!!?


----------



## bag-princess

HermesHope said:


> How is this “Ye” name pronounced? Yay? Yuh? Yea? Or Yee?
> 
> or some other way? I’m confused!



his name without ”kan“ - yay


----------



## HermesHope

bag-princess said:


> his name without ”kan“ - yay



Thank you!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> his name without ”kan“ - yay


I know it's yay when pronouncing his full name, but for some I always thought this short form was Ye to rhyme with he or we.


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> why didn't she want to sell him one?




She just didn't like what he was saying about owning horses, he was bragging about all these exotic horses he already owned.
She has more than enough sales for the horses she has. She is very particular about what happens to her horses and didn't just want it be for someone's ego.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> She just didn't like what he was saying about owning horses, he was bragging about all these exotic horses he already owned.
> She has more than enough sales for the horses she has. She is very particular about what happens to her horses and didn't just want it be for someone's ego.




i don't blame her - you have to be careful. i remember years back when yorkie's were the popular dog to have and i finally found this little old lady selling them that lived out in the country.  she asked me all kinds of questions before selling me one - she said the most important think to her was that her dogs were going to good homes with someone to love them.  she didn't care about getting big $$$ for them even though she knew she could.


----------



## justwatchin

Kanye goes undercover in creepy mask in Italy as divorce from Kim moves forward
					

KANYE West wore a creepy mask and an all black Balenciaga outfit after performing at a wedding in Venice, Italy, as his divorce from Kim Kardashian moves forward. Kanye, 44, went undercover in Veni…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## bag-mania

justwatchin said:


> Kanye goes undercover in creepy mask in Italy as divorce from Kim moves forward
> 
> 
> KANYE West wore a creepy mask and an all black Balenciaga outfit after performing at a wedding in Venice, Italy, as his divorce from Kim Kardashian moves forward. Kanye, 44, went undercover in Veni…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com



Yikes, that is the creepiest, most uncomfortable looking of his designs yet! I feel claustrophobic just looking at it.

TMZ is reporting that he is going to market “Ye” brand face masks. Seems a little late for him to be jumping on the Covid bandwagon, he should have done it last year. 









						Kanye West Files to Trademark 'Ye' COVID Masks
					

Kanye wants to put "YE" to good use ...  in the form of face masks.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Yikes, that is the creepiest, most uncomfortable looking of his designs yet! I feel claustrophobic just looking at it.
> 
> *TMZ is reporting that he is going to market “Ye” brand face masks. Seems a little late for him to be jumping on the Covid bandwagon, he should have done it last year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Files to Trademark 'Ye' COVID Masks
> 
> 
> Kanye wants to put "YE" to good use ...  in the form of face masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




I guess Kris does not advise “her son” like she does the girls because she wouldn’t have missed this opportunity!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> I guess Kris does not advise “her son” like she does the girls because she wouldn’t have missed this opportunity!



True, if her daughters had sold face masks they would have been the most glittery, tacky masks possible!

To be fair to Kris, I don't think Kanye tends to be receptive to the advice of others anyway. If it isn't HIS idea, then it isn't worth doing.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> True, if her daughters had sold face masks they would have been the most glittery, tacky masks possible!
> 
> *To be fair to Kris, I don't think Kanye tends to be receptive to the advice of others anyway. If it isn't HIS idea, then it isn't worth doing.*




i agree with you.


----------



## TC1

I don't think Ye wants to take business advice from Kris-Jong-Un (as he called her on twitter)


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I don't think Ye wants to take business advice from Kris-Jong-Un (as he called her on twitter)




lawd that was the best thing ever!!!!!!      none of the nicknames she has had will ever compare to that one!  brilliant!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Yikes, that is the creepiest, most uncomfortable looking of his designs yet! I feel claustrophobic just looking at it.
> 
> TMZ is reporting that he is going to market “Ye” brand face masks. Seems a little late for him to be jumping on the Covid bandwagon, he should have done it last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Files to Trademark 'Ye' COVID Masks
> 
> 
> Kanye wants to put "YE" to good use ...  in the form of face masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Halloween costume?


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I don't think Ye wants to take business advice from *Kris-Jong-Un* (as he called her on twitter)


I have to admit, that was pretty funny!


----------



## bag-princess

I don’t know this person but surely she’s not just realizing this!










						Kim Kardashian Accused Of Using Filters To Make Herself Look Better On TV
					

Kim Kardashian simply cannot stay out of the news. The reality star and ex-wife of Kanye West makes a living based on her looks and public persona. Now, a




					www.thirstyfornews.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> I don’t know this person but surely she’s not just realizing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Accused Of Using Filters To Make Herself Look Better On TV
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian simply cannot stay out of the news. The reality star and ex-wife of Kanye West makes a living based on her looks and public persona. Now, a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thirstyfornews.com


This ist satire, right?


----------



## purseinsanity

Kim Kardashian, Pete Davidson Hold Hands on Ride as Source Says Just Friends
					

"They hang in the same circles so they will be together from time to time," a source tells PEOPLE of Kim Kardashian West and Pete Davidson's outing on Friday night




					people.com
				




Oh brother.  I really don't understand the Pete Davidson attraction.  Maybe Kim thinks the more tattoos, the more attention, a la Kravis?  Personally, if that was the case, I'd go for David Beckham (as long as he doesn't speak).


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I don't know why they're shocked that filters were used on that show- it's known their contracts with the paps specifically state that they have to be Photoshopped to the gawds. It's not beyond them to have video alterations done, too. Everything is a lie and an illusion with that bunch.

Also Kim (who is a narcissist) and Pete (who's been diagnosed with BPD together? May as well put a match and gasoline together with how quickly this will implode. There's not enough room for both of them in that 'situationship'.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kim is trying hard on that roller coaster a little too hard lol.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

purseinsanity said:


> Kim Kardashian, Pete Davidson Hold Hands on Ride as Source Says Just Friends
> 
> 
> "They hang in the same circles so they will be together from time to time," a source tells PEOPLE of Kim Kardashian West and Pete Davidson's outing on Friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.  I really don't understand the Pete Davidson attraction.  Maybe Kim thinks the more tattoos, the more attention, a la Kravis?  Personally, if that was the case, I'd go for David Beckham (as long as he doesn't speak).


I really don’t get the Pete Davidson thing either


----------



## lanasyogamama

He love bombs women.


----------



## LavenderIce

He seems to be the trendy celebrity boyfriend for some reason. Arianna Grande, Kate Beckinsale, etc. I don't get it.


----------



## TC1

Sferics said:


> This ist satire, right?


the website is thirstyfornews.com so I wouldn't assume it's hard hitting journalism


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

LavenderIce said:


> He seems to be the trendy celebrity boyfriend for some reason. Arianna Grande, Kate Beckinsale, etc. I don't get it.



Allegedly, his...._ahem_.....'microphone' is of considerable size, and that's part of why these chicks go for him.


----------



## pukasonqo

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Allegedly, his...._ahem_.....'microphone' is of considerable size, and that's part of why these chicks go for him.


For some reason I don’t picture Kimbo as a very sexual being, got the feeling she would be to concerned on being picture perfect (and I could be wrong)
Wasn’t Kanye rumoured to be small in that department? Vaguely remember Amber Rose making a comment about it


----------



## Swanky

I think he’s probably hilarious, a funny guy can get the girls!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pukasonqo said:


> For some reason I don’t picture Kimbo as a very sexual being, got the feeling she would be to concerned on being picture perfect (and I could be wrong)
> Wasn’t Kanye rumoured to be small in that department? Vaguely remember Amber Rose making a comment about it



If her sex tape was anything to go by, it's that there's an inverse correlation between people who hypersexualize themselves....and what they actually do in the sack.


----------



## prettyprincess

I think her and Pete is a publicity stunt. She sees how much attention Kourtney and Meghan Fox are getting by dating the rocker guys and Kim probably wants some of that attention.


----------



## LavenderIce

prettyprincess said:


> I think her and Pete is a publicity stunt. She sees how much attention Kourtney and Meghan Fox are getting by dating the rocker guys and Kim probably wants some of that attention.



This. Besides, based on her track record, he's really not her type.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Let's see how long this lasts 









						Pete Davidson arranges private dinner with Kim Kardashian on Staten Island — Page Six
					

The "Saturday Night Live" star romanced the Skims founder with a rooftop dinner at Staten Island's Campania while she's in town for various events.




					apple.news


----------



## TC1

LavenderIce said:


> This. Besides, based on her track record, he's really not her type.


But, but isn't her type the one that can get her the most attention?


----------



## bag-mania

I don’t think either one is expecting it to last long. Seems more like a having fun for the moment fling.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I actually like Skims. Their underwear is so soft and for a booty girl like myself I dig it. I have a couple of the bras too. The ones with no support. They are super comfy. I hate wired bras. That’s probably why my t*ts are down to my navel.


the bra thing is a problem....underwire gets uncomfortable but whenever I've tried on a wireless bra it pretty much just flattens me out
suffer to be beautiful I guess


----------



## bag-princess

Note to Kim - this is how it’s done.
wonder how her law plan is coming along??










						D-Nice Celebrates His Daughter Ashli Lyric Who Passed The New York Bar Exam– On The First Try!
					

Black excellence strikes again. Congratulations, Ashli! <3



					www.blackenterprise.com


----------



## Traminer

> *Kanye West victim of a bad experience with the Belgian police: “I thought it was the end”*



https://new.in-24.com/News/296597.html

If you read what really happened, then you 'll see that the Belgian police was the victim of the idiotic behaviour of that  Kanye.
No sympathy for that idiotic behaviour  of that Kanye.


----------



## bag-princess

Money Moves!: Kim Kardashian's SKIM x Fendi Collection Reportedly Made $1 Million In One Minute
					

The Fendi collab launch is already on track to become the most successful in Skims’ three-year history.




					www.bet.com


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> Money Moves!: Kim Kardashian's SKIM x Fendi Collection Reportedly Made $1 Million In One Minute
> 
> 
> The Fendi collab launch is already on track to become the most successful in Skims’ three-year history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bet.com


Well, if just a bralette cost $160...


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Well, if just a bralette cost $160...



what!!!!  I have never looked at her products once but I really should not be surprised by that price!


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> what!!!!  I have never looked at her products once but I really should not be surprised by that price!


SKIMS isn't that pricey, but the co-lab with Fendi isn't cheap!


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> SKIMS isn't that pricey, but the co-lab with Fendi isn't cheap!


No thanks.

Not Khloe's thread, but here she is wearing her sister's stuff.  From TMZ:


----------



## A bottle of Red

Jayne1 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> Not Khloe's thread, but here she is wearing her sister's stuff.  From TMZ:
> 
> View attachment 5247711


I always thought these are to be worn under clothes?


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> Not Khloe's thread, but here she is wearing her sister's stuff.  From TMZ:
> 
> View attachment 5247711





did she remove some of the stuffing out of her butt!?     it used to look so much worse/unnatural!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> Not Khloe's thread, but here she is wearing her sister's stuff.  From TMZ:
> 
> View attachment 5247711


Oh wow, all I can think is what a pain in the ass it would be when you need to use the restroom


----------



## A bottle of Red

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh wow, all I can think is what a pain in the ass it would be when you need to use the restroom


I have that same thought with overalls or those 1 piece outfits. How does it work?!


----------



## Addicted to bags

A bottle of Red said:


> I have that same thought with overalls or those 1 piece outfits. How does it work?!


I don't know, I don't see any zippers so I don't know how she even got it on 
Coveralls have buttons or zippers in the front so relatively easy to get out of compared to what Khloe is wearing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> did she remove some of the stuffing out of her butt!?     it used to look so much worse/unnatural!


Haha I thought the same thing. Dare I say it’s starting to look normal.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> did she remove some of the stuffing out of her butt!?     it used to look so much worse/unnatural!


She's been doing some MAJOR tweaking and saying it's from the gym..


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> She's been doing some MAJOR tweaking *and saying it's from the gym*..


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Haha I thought the same thing. *Dare I say it’s starting to look normal.*




dare i say i agree with you!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I was on FB earlier and an *old* video popped up from MTV Cribs and Kim giving a house tour of her parents *old* house. Their homes and decor have come a LONG WAY. She claimed she loved to bake but the cookies looked store bought. She also said she eats cookies all day. Yeah right. This was pre big butt Kim. Anyway, it’s one of their earlier homes they all lived in so I went right to the comments bc the house was nothing great (yet) and the first comment I read I died laughing!

“More like a first face tour.” Internet gold whomever wrote that.


----------



## hermesbagfan

Hermes4evah said:


> Now I know she's drugged up on something.
> 
> Her assistants must be snickering behind her back.


haha


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> No thanks.
> 
> Not Khloe's thread, but here she is wearing her sister's stuff.  From TMZ:
> 
> View attachment 5247711



Is it me or is her face looking a bit Posh-like here


----------



## pixiejenna

They are now reporting that kimbo and Pete Davidson are an official couple lol.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> They are now reporting that kimbo and Pete Davidson are an official couple lol.




i think i did see something about that yesterday - instagram official at that!!  which means it is obviously very serious!


----------



## LavenderIce

She initiated him in her parking lot pap strolls:


----------



## TC1

She must really have hated the press Kourtney & Travis were getting to stoop to this for attention. Lawd a mercy.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Is Pete for hire for desperate female celebs who are thirsting for attention???  Seems like dating him gets people in the news.  He’s such a train wreck as a person, it must be the paps and headlines that make him desirable.


----------



## redney

I can totally see this. Sounds like a PMK PR stunt, following up from SNL and promoting Kim's SKIMS for Men. 








						This Isn't a Relationship, This Is Someone to Bone For the Holidays
					

Pete Davidson and Kim Kardashian are "dating" but they're not dating.




					jezebel.com
				




Every outlet in the Western hemisphere is reporting that *Kim Kardashian West *and* Pete Davidson* are “officially” dating, meaning that they mutually agreed to enter into a consensual romantic relationship without any outside influences guiding their decisions. As a staunch devotee to the truth, I am here to tell you that these people are not doing that. This is not a dating situation, this is a mid-divorce-pre-holiday f*ck buddy situation and there is not a shred of evidence anyone can present that will convince me otherwise.

The ink on the Kardashian/West divorce hasn’t even been manufactured to be put into the pen that will eventually sign the papers. More importantly, Kim has four whole children and Pete seems very nice but doesn’t exactly give off the energy of someone you bring around the kids in a serious manner.

The most likely explanation for this supposed relationship is that Kris Jenner, who works harder than any person in Hollywood, shoved these two together after she saw all of the buzz from Kim’s _SNL_ appearance and is using Pete to soft launch SKIMS for men. Pete is actually wearing SKIMS pajamas in this photo.

I am not mad at this plan because SKIMS are a very nice and very comfortable product and there are only a few shopping days left until the supply chain crisis ruins Christmas for everyone. But let’s all be honest about what we’re doing here.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> She must really have hated the press Kourtney & Travis were getting to stoop to this for attention. Lawd a mercy.





you know she was going to do something to snatch the attention back to her......but this is all the shades of desperation!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> She initiated him in her parking lot pap strolls:



She's gonna have to learn to dress down if she plans to hang out with him


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> you know she was going to do something to *snatch the attention back to her*......but this is all the shades of *desperation*!!



This behavior is completely on brand for them.


----------



## bag-princess

and the attention grab continues..........she is kicking it up a notch!  









						Kim Kardashian's sultry bikini photo drops jaws and raises questions: 'Did Pete take this?'
					

The reality star shared a shot from her "happy place" — and fans are wondering if new beau Pete Davidson played photographer.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> and the attention grab continues..........she is kicking it up a notch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian's sultry bikini photo drops jaws and raises questions: 'Did Pete take this?'
> 
> 
> The reality star shared a shot from her "happy place" — and fans are wondering if new beau Pete Davidson played photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com




Oh, là là. Nice pic! 
I really like her face with less makeup.


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> Oh, là là. Nice pic!
> I really like her face with less makeup.




to me she looks so much better without all that makeup too!  much more "natural" and prettier.


----------



## Gennas

bag-princess said:


> to me she looks so much better without all that makeup too!  much more "natural" and prettier.


Yes, she looks younger. They just posted a loved up pic of Kim and Pete. He has a love bite on his neck. Maybe they are really together and the sex is great!! Good for them if it's true. They say he has a big d*ck


----------



## purseinsanity

This relationship is also drawing away attention from AstroWorld.  PMK at work again.  Nicely played PMK, although a lot of us caught on early!  Kim saw Kort getting attention from being with a skinny white man with tattoos, so now she's got herself a skinny white man with tattoos.  When's the last time Kim was with any white man?   I'm not buying this one...


----------



## pixiejenna

Husband #2 was her last white man and she married him for ratings oops I mean money and ratings. Anything to take attention away from her sisters lol.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Husband #2 was her last white man and she married him for ratings oops I mean money and ratings. Anything to take attention away from her sisters lol.


Are you talking about Kris Humphries? He's bi-racial, his father is African American.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> This relationship is also drawing away attention from AstroWorld.  PMK at work again.  Nicely played PMK, although a lot of us caught on early!  Kim saw Kort getting attention from being with a skinny white man with tattoos, so now she's got herself a skinny white man with tattoos.  When's the last time Kim was with any white man?   I'm not buying this one...


bingo


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Husband #2 was her last white man and she married him for ratings oops I mean money and ratings. Anything to take attention away from her sisters lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Are you talking about Kris Humphries? He's bi-racial, his father is African American.





uhpharm01 said:


>



I didn’t know that about him.


----------



## Addicted to bags

As I am personally very drama adverse, I couldn't even imagine tolerating a second of dealing with him.









						Kanye West Says He Has Made ‘Mistakes’ in Marriage to Kim Kardashian but Wants to ‘Restore’ It — ELLE
					

He wants to “change the narrative.”




					apple.news


----------



## Lux.

This speech sounds like he is having an episode. I feel bad for him. I hope that he gets the support that he needs. I am happy for Kim. I hope she and Pete stay happy together.


----------



## oliviamiller21

pixiejenna said:


> They are now reporting that kimbo and Pete Davidson are an official couple lol.


Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> This relationship is also drawing away attention from AstroWorld.  PMK at work again.  Nicely played PMK, although a lot of us caught on early!  Kim saw Kort getting attention from being with a skinny white man with tattoos, so now she's got herself a skinny white man with tattoos.  When's the last time Kim was with any white man?   I'm not buying this one...












						Kim Kardashian Files to Become Legally Single in Kanye Divorce
					

Kim Kardashian wants to move forward with her life as a legally single woman, and just filed docs to do just that in her divorce with Ye ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim Kardashian Files to Become Legally Single in Kanye Divorce
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian wants to move forward with her life as a legally single woman, and just filed docs to do just that in her divorce with Ye ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Good for her for not taking him back. The man seems to have serious issues & must be incredibly hard to live with.


----------



## bag-mania

A bottle of Red said:


> Good for her for not taking him back. The man seems to have serious issues & must be incredibly hard to live with.



I don't think they have lived together for a long while. It always seemed like you would see photos of the family on vacation for a few days and the next thing you knew Kanye was across the country. Very odd relationship to say the least, but then they did last a lot longer than most of us predicted when they married. Keeping separate residences probably helped with that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Anyone watch Miley on Jimmy Fallon? Pete Davidson was on promoting his partnership with Miley on NYE. She serenaded Pete and sang, “should’ve been me” teasing him she would’ve hung out with him in Staten Island when he was parading Kim around instead.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

purseinsanity said:


> This relationship is also drawing away attention from AstroWorld.  PMK at work again.  Nicely played PMK, although a lot of us caught on early!  Kim saw Kort getting attention from being with a skinny white man with tattoos, so now she's got herself a skinny white man with tattoos.  *When's the last time Kim was with any white man?*  I'm not buying this one...



Her brief fling with Nick Lachey was the last white guy, right? Sometimes circa 2006ish?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Her brief fling with Nick Lachey was the last white guy, right? Sometimes circa 2006ish?


Nick Lachey dated her!?! Wow, I did not know that. Nick, Nick, Nick...


----------



## bag-princess

She reminds me of Naomi 











						Kanye West's New Girlfriend Lands Major Beauty Campaign | The Breakfast Club
					

Ye's new model love interest is the face of a collab between Netflix and Pat McGrath Labs.




					thebreakfastclub.iheart.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> Nick Lachey dated her!?! Wow, I did not know that. Nick, Nick, Nick...



I think they went on one date most likely to capitalize on Nicks fame at the time and wanted to get her pap walk on.


----------



## LavenderIce

Addicted to bags said:


> Nick Lachey dated her!?! Wow, I did not know that. Nick, Nick, Nick...





pixiejenna said:


> I think they went on one date most likely to capitalize on Nicks fame at the time and wanted to get her pap walk on.


Yes, it was very calculated on Kim’s front.


----------



## bag-mania

Well, it took her some time but Kim passed the baby bar exam. I didn’t think she’d stay with it, I have to give credit where it’s due. 









						Kim Kardashian Passes Baby Bar Law Exam
					

Kim Kardashian has passed the baby bar exam after two years of attempts, moving her one step closer to becoming a real deal attorney.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Well, it took her some time but Kim passed the baby bar exam. I didn’t think she’d stay with it, I have to give credit where it’s due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Passes Baby Bar Law Exam
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian has passed the baby bar exam after two years of attempts, moving her one step closer to becoming a real deal attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com





i just read it was her fourth attempt!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i just read it was her fourth attempt!



Nobody is ever going to call Kim a rocket scientist. However, perseverance counts for something and she did keep with it until she passed.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Nobody is ever going to call Kim a rocket scientist. However, perseverance counts for something and she did keep with it until she passed.




ITA - with both those points!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This is great, good job Kimberley!


----------



## pukasonqo

Credit were credit is due, well done Kimbo!
And I agree with @bag-mania, she stuck to it and she achieved her goal


----------



## TC1

Maybe they lowered the required mark to pass? just like Emily's husband Shane on RHOC...


----------



## jennlt

TC1 said:


> Maybe they lowered the required mark to pass? just like Emily's husband Shane on RHOC...



I just came here to post the same question and use the same example   I have a feeling the baby bar lowered the bar, so to speak.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-mania said:


> Well, it took her some time but Kim passed the baby bar exam. I didn’t think she’d stay with it, I have to give credit where it’s due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Passes Baby Bar Law Exam
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian has passed the baby bar exam after two years of attempts, moving her one step closer to becoming a real deal attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Kudo's Kimmy. Now start dressing in a less slutty way please! We need to take you more seriously.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm shocked that she passed the baby bar. Even if it took her 4 tries she still passed. Wonder how Rob feels about her passing the baby bar. He's the one who went to law school lol. I don't remember if he finished it though.


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> I'm shocked that she passed the baby bar. Even if it took her 4 tries she still passed. Wonder how Rob feels about her passing the baby bar. He's the one who went to law school lol. I don't remember if he finished it though.


You got me curious about Rob so I googled him. This statement is on his wikipedia page   

"Kardashian announced in August 2012 that he would return to the University of Southern California and study law later in the year. USC's Gould School of Law, however, denied this, and stated via its Twitter account that Kardashian had not even applied to the school.[14]"


----------



## pixiejenna

He wanted to be a lawyer like daddy but couldn't handle the homework lol.


----------



## poopsie

It took Vincent LaGuardia Gambini SIX tries to pass the bar


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> He wanted to be a lawyer like daddy but couldn't handle the homework lol.


It seems the females got all the drive and luck in his family...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Didn’t JFK Jr. fail once or twice?


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> Didn’t JFK Jr. fail once or twice?


Got it on the 3rd try.


----------



## Luvbolide

Honestly, I am shocked that she passed the Baby Bar at all.  But the Baby Bar is very different from the Bar.  Baby Bar is only for students at unaccredited law schools - or no law school at all, like Kim.  It is taken at the end of the first year of law school and covers only the few (though important) subjects taken during the first year.  A student cannot go on to the second year without passing the Baby Bar.  People who go to accredited law schools in Calif. do not have to take the Baby Bar at all.  I think the Baby Bar is unique to Calif.

After graduating from law schools, all students have to take the Bar.  Not sure where Kim would get the idea that the Baby Bar is more difficult.  The Calif. Bar is generally considered the most difficult Bar exam in the US.  The first time pass rate is usually 50% or less, as I recall.  The test covers all of the courses taught in law school, not just the first year.

people can re-take both exams, I don’t think there is a formal limit, but the reality is that Calif. is an extremely competitive law market and some firms, for example, won’t take anyone who didn’t pass on the first try.  But that doesn't matter to Kim - a lot of firms won't take students from unaccredited law schools at all.

sounds like Kim really wants a license to practice, though my own suspicion is that she could do her prisoner advocacy work as a paralegal and could save herself a lot of time and effort.  The biggest asset she brings to the table is that so many people know of her and she can sometimes get access and publicity that most lawyers can’t.  But obviously not my call to make!


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> You got me curious about Rob so I googled him. This statement is on his wikipedia page
> 
> "Kardashian announced in August 2012 that he would return to the University of Southern California and study law later in the year. USC's Gould School of Law, however, denied this, and stated via its Twitter account that Kardashian had not even applied to the school.[14]"


I don't think he ever graduated USC undergrad.  I think Kortney is the only one with a college degree.


----------



## Addicted to bags

purseinsanity said:


> I don't think he ever graduated USC undergrad.  I think Kortney is the only one with a college degree.


Rob doesn't strike as a person who finishes anything.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Just Filed Docs Detailing Exactly Why She Doesn’t Want to Get Back With Kanye
					

Wow, this timing.




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Just Filed Docs Detailing Exactly Why She Doesn’t Want to Get Back With Kanye
> 
> 
> Wow, this timing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cosmopolitan.com


Ouch!! It's over Ye, move on before you really embarrass yourself.


----------



## poopsie

purseinsanity said:


> I don't think he ever graduated USC undergrad.  I think Kortney is the only one with a college degree.



We didn't call her Two Kollege Kourt for nothing!


----------



## SabiLyn

TC1 said:


> Maybe they lowered the required mark to pass? just like Emily's husband Shane on RHOC...


That was unbelievable. I couldn’t understand how COVID which is what Emily attributed it to would justify lowering the score (I’m 2 out of 3 at bar exams). She was kind of laughing at him though Lol.


----------



## bag-princess

what a little man!










						Kim Kardashian's nephew Mason Disick advised her not to let North West go live on social media after she gave a house tour without permission
					

Kardashian West scolded North on camera on Sunday after the 8-year-old went live on TikTok and gave a house tour without her mother's permission.




					www.insider.com


----------



## Swanky

Kids that young should NOT be anywhere near social media.


----------



## A1aGypsy

poopsie said:


> It took Vincent LaGuardia Gambini SIX tries to pass the bar



NY State bar! Very different from the baby bar. Lol.


----------



## Jayne1

I watched that North tour and it was mostly the camera pointing towards the ground as she ran around.

Also, I noticed that when she did (for a split second) turn her phone a bit upwards, there seemed to be lots of staff/workers in various rooms in the house and outside.

I'm never comfortable when there are lots of workers in my house.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I was jelly. All those kids and she’s able to lounge in bed. She’s making money while sleeping. I have to hustle for my dough. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> It took Vincent LaGuardia Gambini SIX tries to pass the bar


I was just watching this last night and it was immediately what I thought of


----------



## bag-princess

Flavor Flav Says He Was Kim Kardashian's Present for Pete Davidson
					

ET spoke with Flav about spending time with Kim and his 'son' Pete.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## TC1

^^ now THAT'S a gift you hope came with a receipt


----------



## lanasyogamama

This was a really good podcast interview with Kim. I disliked her for years, but I have to give her credit, she talked openly about her past with zero regrets and it just sounds like she’s grown up and realized that she wants to do more with her life. She even talked about her mistakes like flaunting her location and jewelry which led to the incident in Paris.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> This was a really good podcast interview with Kim. I disliked her for years, but I have to give her credit, she talked openly about her past with zero regrets and it just sounds like she’s grown up and realized that she wants to do more with her life. She even talked about her mistakes like flaunting her location and jewelry which led to the incident in Paris.



I say this all the time about Kim- she comes across very likeable and surprisingly down to earth during interviews. I can’t say that about the rest of her family, but definitely her. And ppl have always said how nice she is IRL.


----------



## bag-princess

Northie was at it again - 











						North West shows off her closet and collection of designer bags
					

The 9-year-old daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West owns pricey purses from Fendi, Louis Vuitton, Dior and more.




					pagesix.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

North is so cute! I love her little voice.


----------



## bag-mania

She added, “I mean, North West is Kanye West’s daughter. Forget that, she’s his twin.”

And in a perhaps unsurprising confession, when Weiss asked who intimidates Kardashian, she named her eldest daughter.

She’s saying North takes after both of them. Imagine what a handful that kid will be when she’s a teen.


----------



## zen1965

She is intimidated by her own 9-year old? Wait until that kid is 13… alas, a train wreck waiting to happen.

Call me old(fashioned) but instead of a parade of North‘s handbags I would rather hear that she excels academically.


----------



## Sferics

SabiLyn said:


> That was unbelievable. I couldn’t understand how COVID which is what Emily attributed it to would justify lowering the score (I’m 2 out of 3 at bar exams). She was kind of laughing at him though Lol.



https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article251263834.html

From the text:

"Discussions about lowering the bar exam’s daunting requirement that were already brewing before the pandemic came to a head in 2020, when many legal students and law school deans pressed the state Supreme Court to cancel the test — originally scheduled for July, the traditional time for the second of the semiannual bar exams — in favor of automatic licensing through a process known as diploma privilege. The exam was not canceled, but was eventually pushed out to October.

...

Legal scholars for years have been pushing for a more forgiving bar exam requirement in California, as test passing rates remained low, and especially among students of color. California had the second-highest cut score in the U.S. previous to lowering it, only surpassed by Delaware. The new cut score of 1390 is still above the national cut score average of 1350. Since 2013 up until the July 2019 exam, more applicants failed the exam than passed it. February 2018’s results hit an all-time low, with 27.3% of applicants passing. In July 2019, a bare majority passed, with a passing rate of 50.1%."


----------



## bag-princess

Northie is going to be quite a handful for miss kimberly!  











						Kim Kardashian: The ‘Safety’ Measures She Added To Her Kids’ Phones After North Went Rogue On TikTok
					

After her oldest daughter North posted on TikTok, Kim Kardashian is taking some precautionary measures to ensure her kids have the right relationship with social media.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## SabiLyn

Sferics said:


> https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article251263834.html
> 
> From the text:
> 
> "Discussions about lowering the bar exam’s daunting requirement that were already brewing before the pandemic came to a head in 2020, when many legal students and law school deans pressed the state Supreme Court to cancel the test — originally scheduled for July, the traditional time for the second of the semiannual bar exams — in favor of automatic licensing through a process known as diploma privilege. The exam was not canceled, but was eventually pushed out to October.
> 
> ...
> 
> Legal scholars for years have been pushing for a more forgiving bar exam requirement in California, as test passing rates remained low, and especially among students of color. California had the second-highest cut score in the U.S. previous to lowering it, only surpassed by Delaware. The new cut score of 1390 is still above the national cut score average of 1350. Since 2013 up until the July 2019 exam, more applicants failed the exam than passed it. February 2018’s results hit an all-time low, with 27.3% of applicants passing. In July 2019, a bare majority passed, with a passing rate of 50.1%."



oh I had heard rumors of that change being considered before I took it in 2017, I guess I was part of that 27.3% in February 2018. Didn’t know they actually did change it. And I either misheard Emily or something.


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West buys nearly 4,000 toys for Christmas giveaway in Chicago
					

Alderman Stephanie Coleman of the 16th Ward called Ye the city's "modern-day Santa Claus" after his generous gesture.




					www.revolt.tv


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Dragged For Copying Beyoncé’s Look In New Campaign
					

Kim Kardashian has made SKIMS a multi million dollar company. She has received several accolades and appreciation for creating the innovative brand. This




					www.thirstyfornews.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I honestly feel like that’s a bit of a stretch those pictures don’t look similar at all. I;m more offended by her extreme plastic surgery to make her body look so curvy.  It looks weird, unnatural, and almost painful good thing she’s numb from her hairline down.


----------



## bagsforme

pixiejenna said:


> I honestly feel like that’s a bit of a stretch those pictures don’t look similar at all. I;m more offended by her extreme plastic surgery to make her body look so curvy.  It looks weird, unnatural, and almost painful good thing she’s numb from her hairline down.



That's more of a stretch than skims will go.  People will always complain about something.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> That's more of a stretch than skims will go.  People will always complain about something.




girl you know the hive despises all things kim and will drag her even further than anyone else that dares to come for their queen


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> I honestly feel like that’s a bit of a stretch those pictures don’t look similar at all. I;m more offended by her extreme plastic surgery to make her body look so curvy.  It looks weird, unnatural, and almost painful good thing she’s numb from her hairline down.


ITA.  Since when does Beyonce have the copyright on that hairstyle?


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West Buys House Across the Street From Kim Kardashian
					

When Kanye West is struck by inspiration, he tends to quickly follow through with action. Last month, while donating Thanksgiving meals to the L.A. Mission, West got on the horn for a surprise anno…




					www.dirt.com
				





he paid a whopping $421,000 _over_ the sellers’ asking price to secure the deed.  this will be interesting!


----------



## Sferics

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  Since when does Beyonce have the copyright on that hairstyle?


Do we even know her real hair?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

bag-princess said:


> Kanye West Buys House Across the Street From Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> When Kanye West is struck by inspiration, he tends to quickly follow through with action. Last month, while donating Thanksgiving meals to the L.A. Mission, West got on the horn for a surprise anno…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dirt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he paid a whopping $421,000 _over_ the sellers’ asking price to secure the deed.  this will be interesting!


Whoever thought carpet in bathrooms was a good idea…


----------



## bagshopr

It will be awkward when Kim's dates come to pick her up.


----------



## Sferics

I can see a Kim searching for "restraining order” in her now useful books.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Kanye West Buys House Across the Street From Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> When Kanye West is struck by inspiration, he tends to quickly follow through with action. Last month, while donating Thanksgiving meals to the L.A. Mission, West got on the horn for a surprise anno…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dirt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he paid a whopping $421,000 _over_ the sellers’ asking price to secure the deed.  this will be interesting!


And he'll demolish the house and build something suitable for himself spending millions & millions more. Must be nice to have money to burn.


----------



## Jayne1

I keep reading about the K-Jenners buying houses near each other and other celebs as well buying houses close to them.

How can there be so many houses in such a small neighbourhood, unless it's not small at all... or the turnaround is huge.  Anyone know?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> I keep reading about the K-Jenners buying houses near each other and other celebs as well buying houses close to them.
> 
> How can there be so many houses in such a small neighbourhood, unless it's not small at all... or the turnaround is huge.  Anyone know?


Here's an overhead shot of the location of their homes.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Scott’s house looks like a storage unit.


----------



## Jayne1

Addicted to bags said:


> Here's an overhead shot of the location of their homes.
> 
> View attachment 5282163


Thanks!

Such big houses for such few people.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Scott’s house looks like a storage unit.



that is exactly what i was thinking!    like a barn where you take stuff you don't want anymore.



Jayne1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Such big houses for such few people.



i was thinking this too!  these homes are huge but only a couple of people live in them.


----------



## Swanky

Scotts looks to be under construction when the photo was taken, no grass yet


----------



## TC1

Kris and Khloe are allegedly building new houses side by side, It was adressed on the last season of KUWTK


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky said:


> Scotts looks to be under construction when the photo was taken, no grass yet


Grass in the desert. Oh these rich celebs...


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure it's truly the desert there, but I can see scaffolding and wood and the yard is clearly not done, so I assume the pic was snapped during construction!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nope, not desert. It's in a Mediterranean climate zone.


----------



## Jayne1

Vanilla Bean said:


> Nope, not desert. It's in a Mediterranean climate zone.


Okay thanks - does that mean there are no drought conditions and water shortages in the areas shown above?


----------



## Jayne1

Found this on line. Right across the street as written above.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lanasyogamama said:


> Scott’s house looks like a storage unit.


Apparently he's a home flipper so this is the "before".


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> Okay thanks - does that mean there are no drought conditions and water shortages in the areas shown above?


I live So. California, Calabasas and Hidden Hills definitely are under drought conditions. Rules are different for rich people


----------



## Swanky

Having drought conditions does not equal living in a desert, however.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Reveals the Lavish Christmas Gifts Kris Jenner Gave All Her Kids - E! Online
					

Kris Jenner is more than just a momager! Kim Kardashian shared a glimpse at the presents Lovey got all the Kardashian kids.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Reveals the Lavish Christmas Gifts Kris Jenner Gave All Her Kids - E! Online
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner is more than just a momager! Kim Kardashian shared a glimpse at the presents Lovey got all the Kardashian kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com



Even considering their large properties, what would they do with those golf cars?


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> Even considering their large properties, what would they do with those golf cars?



The kids can ride them around the properties and the K’s can go to and from each other’s mansions without having to get the Lamborghini out of the garage to drive half a block.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Golf carts are getting popular as a neighborhood vehicle. I know people in Georgia and Louisiana with them.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Golf carts are getting popular as a neighborhood vehicle. I know people in Georgia and Louisiana with them.




yes they are very popular and people use them here!  tarek and heather were showing on his show the golf cart they bought to use to go to the beach and get around their gated neighborhood.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Personally, I love a “golf cart” life, so simple and fun -  zoom zoom. Probably a bit safer than a motorcycle and, certainly, easier to drive.   As always, the concern is the other drivers. Of course, on KimK’s estate, there should be plenty of room to enjoy the carts.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> Found this on line. Right across the street as written above.
> 
> View attachment 5282270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This pic makes the property Kanye bought look like a pool shed compared to Kim's


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Reveals the Lavish Christmas Gifts Kris Jenner Gave All Her Kids - E! Online
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner is more than just a momager! Kim Kardashian shared a glimpse at the presents Lovey got all the Kardashian kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com


I wonder if Rob got anything from momager? Did he even pop up in the last season of KUWTK?


----------



## redney

Addicted to bags said:


> I wonder if Rob got anything from momager? Did he even pop up in the last season of KUWTK?


Rob who?


----------



## Sferics

lanasyogamama said:


> Golf carts are getting popular as a neighborhood vehicle. I know people in Georgia and Louisiana with them.


People are allowed to use them on regular streets? Unthinkable in boring Germany


----------



## Compass Rose

CarryOn2020 said:


> Personally, I love a “golf cart” life, so simple and fun -  zoom zoom. Probably a bit safer than a motorcycle and, certainly, easier to drive.   As always, the concern is the other drivers. Of course, on KimK’s estate, there should be plenty of room to enjoy the carts.
> 
> View attachment 5282528


Just Google The Villages in central Florida.  The Kardashians would fit right in there.  It's a golfcart paradise.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kardashians Business Manager Murdered 'Sadistically,' D.A. Charges Boyfriend
					

Kim Kardashian's business manager has been murdered, and the manager's boyfriend has been charged with the crime.




					www.tmz.com
				




OMG this is so wild. The Kim's business manager was murdered by the boyfriend. The boyfriend has been charged with the murder.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s so easy to forget how Kim changed over the years. I have to admit -aside from her BBL and boobs she’s done some amazing tweaks to her face. Her PS did a great job on her face. In this clip I found on FB they all look different, of course


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s so easy to forget how Kim changed over the years. I have to admit -aside from her BBL and boobs she’s done some amazing tweaks to her face. Her PS did a great job on her face. In this clip I found on FB they all look different, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284092
> View attachment 5284093
> View attachment 5284095
> View attachment 5284096


Her face has changed the most of her 2 sisters. I didn't even recognize her!


----------



## A bottle of Red

See i think she looked so pretty in those photos.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She was more exotic looking back then. Her eyes, her mouth…her smile is even different.
She has changed a lot. I think she was beautiful then and she’s still beautiful now. She’s a very attractive woman.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian's Neighbor Wants Judge to Stop Her From Constructing Driveway
					

Kim Kardashian's neighbor wants to stop her from building a driveway in Hidden Hills.




					www.tmz.com
				





it's on............again!


----------



## Swanky

If that’s truly on that woman‘s property then that’s a moot point. It won’t happen lol
If it’s on Kim’s and she protests the design then there’s a point. But Kim can’t install anything legally on a neighbors property anyhow!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> *If that’s truly on that woman‘s property then that’s a moot point. It won’t happen lol*
> If it’s on Kim’s and she protests the design then there’s a point. But Kim can’t install anything legally on a neighbors property anyhow!




exactly!!  this is the same woman who had a problem with her before. sounds like she just does not want to live next door to her and will do anything to get her to move.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  this is the same woman who had a problem with her before. sounds like she just does not want to live next door to her and will do anything to get her to move.


The vault story is wild...I know Jenner/Kardashians might act entitled, but that neighbour sounds like she is a crazy Karen.


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> The vault story is wild...I know Jenner/Kardashians might act entitled, but that neighbour sounds like she is a crazy Karen.




she sounds like gladys kravitz was with samantha!!    i can just see her with her binoculars out watching kim's house all the time just waiting to catch her in some kind of wrongdoing so that she can report her!!


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> she sounds like gladys kravitz was with samantha!!  i can just see her with her binoculars out watching kim's house all the time just waiting to catch her in some kind of wrongdoing so that she can report her!!


  
Exactly this!
I saw a picture of her interviewed/linked to the vault story and she was not afraid to wear a shirt with "don't get on my nerves".
(By coincidence, she looks exactly how I would imagine someone, who hates KK^^)
She is on a mission!


----------



## Sferics

I wonder where the driveway would be? I don't see how to prevent a detour by building it when it would touch other land plots.

Oh, wait...except she would be okay with Ye living next door. It would be easier for the kids if they could leave and enter the property on the corner next to Ye's.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson Take Vacation Trip to Bahamas
					

Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson have taken their romance out of the country.




					www.tmz.com
				




Still not understanding the Pete appeal…

and how quickly Ye is playing dress up with the new girl. Creepy…


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson Take Vacation Trip to Bahamas
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson have taken their romance out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still not understanding the Pete appeal…*
> 
> and how quickly Ye is playing dress up with the new girl. Creepy…




neither do i - no matter what people claim about how well endowed he is!


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like Kim‘s with him just to piss of Yeez, and Yeez’s response is to dress his new GF like Kim.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chanel4Eva said:


> Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson Take Vacation Trip to Bahamas
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson have taken their romance out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not understanding the Pete appeal…
> 
> and how quickly Ye is playing dress up with the new girl. Creepy…


Hey look! She's dressing down to Pete's level


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like Kim‘s with him just to piss of Yeez, and Yeez’s response is to dress his new GF like Kim.



Pete is her rebound relationship. It will last a little while, then fizzle out. Even though Kanye doesn't want her anymore, he hates seeing her happy with anyone else. Buying a house right near her is his way of screaming "I'm still here." I don't believe his new girlfriend is going to last long either.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> neither do i - no matter what people claim about how well endowed he is!


Is that even true or did that take off with Ariana's jest?


----------



## TC1

Kim posted a pic and Scott Disick asked where the "tripod" was   so...not just Ariana.


----------



## Sferics

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like Kim‘s with him just to piss of Yeez, and Yeez’s response is to dress his new GF like Kim.


Kindergardengames.


----------



## LittleStar88

Julia Fox Confirmed Her Romance With Kanye And Revealed He Surprised Her With “An Entire Hotel Suite Full Of Clothes” After Begging For Kim K Back
					

Ye famously replaced Kim Kardashian’s entire wardrobe at the start of their relationship nearly 10 years ago — which prompts the question: Is history about to repeat itself?




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Is that even true or did that take off with Ariana's jest?


Maybe Ariana was using Australian humour in descriptions when describing his assets? Like calling a redhead “blue”


----------



## bag-mania

This indicates Kanye is involved with Balenciaga. Is that true, a high end Yeezy line?









						Kanye West Teases Collaboration with Yeezy, Gap and Balenciaga
					

Kanye West teases collaboration with Yeezy, Gap and Balenciaga.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## chowlover2

I think Julia is gorgeous.


----------



## bag-princess

You Can Shop Kim Kardashian's SKKN By Kim Collection Right Now
					

It's here!




					www.elle.com


----------



## bag-princess

All that book learning has been good for Kimmy!!










						Kim Kardashian 'Secretly Changed The Destination' Of Vacation With Pete Davidson After Kanye West 'Somehow Got Wind Of It,' Source Spills
					

Kim Kardashian filed for divorce from Kanye West almost one year ago.




					okmagazine.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> All that book learning has been good for Kimmy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian 'Secretly Changed The Destination' Of Vacation With Pete Davidson After Kanye West 'Somehow Got Wind Of It,' Source Spills
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian filed for divorce from Kanye West almost one year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okmagazine.com


Good for her! An Ex stalking you sucks.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t know why she would want to be so public with her current hook ups. Get your house in order first, Kim. Date on the DL all you want.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t know why she would want to be so public with her current hook ups. Get your house in order first, Kim. Date on the DL all you want.


I agree with you but she has to have material for the new Hulu show and the narcissist need to stay relevant.


----------



## pixiejenna

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t know why she would want to be so public with her current hook ups. Get your house in order first, Kim. Date on the DL all you want.



Kim can't date on the DL I think that she might literally die if she did that lol.


----------



## LavenderIce

No way youkimpeteme can be on the DL. They need all the attention. They might elope now that Megan Fox and MGK are engaged.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye has been acting out again.









						Kanye West Investigated for Alleged Criminal Battery
					

Kanye West is being investigated for alleged criminal battery after he got into some sort of argument that allegedly turned physical around in Downtown Los Angeles.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s only going to get worse. Maybe he’ll have another 5150 hold soon.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> It’s only going to get worse. Maybe he’ll have another 5150 hold soon.



I’m sure having fans asking for autographs can be annoying but you can’t start hitting them and knocking them down. That guy’s head hit the sidewalk pretty hard. I don’t see any way Kanye gets out of paying off the guy in a lawsuit.

TMZ’s latest report.








						Kanye West Leaving L.A. to Focus on Coachella After Allegedly Punching Fan
					

Kanye West is leaving L.A. and shifting his focus to Coachella after allegedly assaulting an autograph seeker.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I think it doesn’t matter if you’re a fan or not it was probably a manic episode that combined with having tons of yes people sSurrounding you is a dangerous thing with mental illness.


----------



## Addicted to bags

So it was Kanye who loved the over the top-ness?









						Here’s Why Kim Kardashian’s Low-Key Pizza Date With Pete Davidson Is Actually Way More Meaningful Than You Might Have Thought — BuzzFeed News
					

Kim appears to be swapping extravagance for ease, and this is why it makes total sense.




					apple.news


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> So it was Kanye who loved the over the top-ness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s Why Kim Kardashian’s Low-Key Pizza Date With Pete Davidson Is Actually Way More Meaningful Than You Might Have Thought — BuzzFeed News
> 
> 
> Kim appears to be swapping extravagance for ease, and this is why it makes total sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news




nobody that has seen these people for years believes that.   i think this is all pete - HE doesn't want to be a part of all that and she is going along with it for now.  and the less that she is seen the more people want to know what is going on.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did any of you see Ye’s video about not knowing where Chicago’s birthday was held? He’s not happy about that.
One of my takeaway tho…Khloe back with Tristan!? Dang Khlo! No No No!


----------



## bag-mania

He eventually got there. You have to take Kanye’s claims with a grain of salt.









						Kanye West Finally Arrives to Chicago's Birthday Party After Accusations
					

Kanye has made new allegations against Kim and the Kardashians.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> No way youkimpeteme can be on the DL. They need all the attention. They might elope now that Megan Fox and MGK are engaged.


Yep.  First Kravis and now Megan Kelly.  Kim needs to secure her skinny, white tattooed boy toy too!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Did any of you see Ye’s video about not knowing where Chicago’s birthday was held? He’s not happy about that.
> *One of my takeaway tho…Khloe back with Tristan!? Dang Khlo! No No No!*


If that's true, Khloe needs serious rehab on learning self worth.


----------



## poopsie

purseinsanity said:


> If that's true, Khloe needs serious rehab on learning self worth.



My question is why would he want _her_ back?


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-mania said:


> He eventually got there. You have to take Kanye’s claims with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Finally Arrives to Chicago's Birthday Party After Accusations
> 
> 
> Kanye has made new allegations against Kim and the Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Lol that’s why my takeaway was Khlo back with Tristan!?


----------



## pixiejenna

Driving while filming a live video is a great way for your daughter to loose her father. I don’t know why Yeez all of a sudden cares about time with his kids. He’s left them repeatedly to “record music” for months at a time. I think that he’s just using the kids to get too Kim. This will be a messy divorce. I read a article that he said the reason why he bought the house across from her is because he wants to be in his kids life because his dad wasn’t in his. Again where was this internet before because nearly half of your marriage you didn’t even live in the same home as Kim and the kids.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-mania said:


> He eventually got there. You have to take Kanye’s claims with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Finally Arrives to Chicago's Birthday Party After Accusations
> 
> 
> Kanye has made new allegations against Kim and the Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Where's the eye roll emoji on the *Like* tab?


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol that’s why my takeaway was Khlo back with Tristan!?





girl I am soooooo here for this!!!! I’m shocked that PMK is not trying to smooth this over and advise kim better because Kanye is going to do exactly what people have been saying for years - he will tell it all if they get on his bad side!  once he starts talking he won’t stop.  and they can’t control him.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> girl I am soooooo here for this!!!! I’m shocked that PMK is not trying to smooth this over and advise kim better because Kanye is going to do exactly what people have been saying for years - he will tell it all if they get on his bad side!  once he starts talking he won’t stop.  and they can’t control him.


Here's hoping he spills all the info he has on them because I am here ready and waiting for the drama


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Here's hoping he spills all the info he has on them because I am here ready and waiting for the drama
> View attachment 5299961


----------



## TC1

I think Kris Jong Un is a bit nervous. Ye is a wildcard and she knows it!


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I think Kris Jong Un is a bit nervous. Ye is a wildcard and she knows it!



still the best nickname ever!!


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> I think Kris Jong Un is a bit nervous. Ye is a wildcard and she knows it!


*Insert evil laugh*


----------



## Sferics

Ye's fuss with that newly bought dress-up doll is so obviously fake and so embarrassing.
Does he really think Kim will get jealous because of this show?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ye's dress up doll unfazed by his money 









						Julia Fox unfazed by Kanye relationship: ‘I've dated billionaires my entire adult life’ — Page Six
					

"People are like 'Oh, you're only in it for the fame, you're in it for the clout, you're in it for the money.' Honey, I've dated billionaires my entire adult life..."




					apple.news


----------



## Jayne1

Addicted to bags said:


> Ye's dress up doll unfazed by his money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julia Fox unfazed by Kanye relationship: ‘I've dated billionaires my entire adult life’ — Page Six
> 
> 
> "People are like 'Oh, you're only in it for the fame, you're in it for the clout, you're in it for the money.' Honey, I've dated billionaires my entire adult life..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Dating him not for his money, she’s dated billionaires her whole adult life.

What else could that mean if not for the money.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’d like to tell her “HONEY, I never heard of you before last week”.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye had matching leather outfits made for them for Paris Fashion Week. He looks like he's playing the medieval executioner in a cheesy sword-and-sorcery movie. 












						Kanye West and Julia Fox Wear Matching Leather Outfits in Paris
					

Kanye West and Julia Fox stepped out as a couple for the Schiaparelli Couture show at Paris Fashion Week. The two wore matching leather outfits to the event.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-mania said:


> Kanye had matching leather outfits made for them for Paris Fashion Week. He looks like he's playing the medieval executioner in a cheesy sword-and-sorcery movie.
> 
> View attachment 5307025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West and Julia Fox Wear Matching Leather Outfits in Paris
> 
> 
> Kanye West and Julia Fox stepped out as a couple for the Schiaparelli Couture show at Paris Fashion Week. The two wore matching leather outfits to the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Looks like cosplay!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Why do these women agreed to be his dress up toy?


----------



## LavenderIce

lanasyogamama said:


> Why do these women agreed to be his dress up toy?



Attention. Can't be for anything else.


----------



## legaldiva

I am loving every second of this.  Ye has a new toy to troll Kim.  Kim is falling for it dressing like the Matrix, too.  Ye is dangerously close to spilling every family secret.  This is awesome ... but those poor kids.  

I never understood how a marriage fails with kids involved and suddenly people have so much time to be with their new boyfriend or girlfriend.  I have two kids and not much going on, and I barely find time to get my nails done.  Let alone have a boyfriend 10 years younger than me.  It sounds exhausting.


----------



## pixiejenna

legaldiva said:


> I am loving every second of this.  Ye has a new toy to troll Kim.  Kim is falling for it dressing like the Matrix, too.  Ye is dangerously close to spilling every family secret.  This is awesome ... but those poor kids.
> 
> I never understood how a marriage fails with kids involved and suddenly people have so much time to be with their new boyfriend or girlfriend.  I have two kids and not much going on, and I barely find time to get my nails done.  Let alone have a boyfriend 10 years younger than me.  It sounds exhausting.



The difference is you don’t have a team of nanny’s, maids, ect to do everything for you. You free up a lot of time when you don’t have to be a involved parent.


----------



## TC1

Ye hardly saw any of those children. I read that he didn't even show up at Christmas, nor send any gifts. He can stop pretending he's wanted to be a hands on father   he spoke publicly about being glad Kim didn't have an abortion like he wanted her to FFS


----------



## bag-princess

legaldiva said:


> I am loving every second of this.  Ye has a new toy to troll Kim.  Kim is falling for it dressing like the Matrix, too. * Ye is dangerously close to spilling every family secret.*  This is awesome ... but those poor kids.
> 
> I never understood how a marriage fails with kids involved and suddenly people have so much time to be with their new boyfriend or girlfriend.  I have two kids and not much going on, and I barely find time to get my nails done.  Let alone have a boyfriend 10 years younger than me.  It sounds exhausting.




yes ma'am and i am so here for it!!   i don't know what it will be to finally set him off but i don't think it will take much.


----------



## bag-mania

Do you think Kanye wants to fire that round? Remember he’s bipolar and the K’s have likely witnessed several of his episodes and crazy rants. Seems like they should be at a mutual standoff.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Do you think Kanye wants to fire that round? Remember he’s bipolar and* the K’s have likely witnessed several of his episodes and crazy rants.* Seems like they should be at a mutual standoff.




so has half the known world!!   they have more to hide than that.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> so has half the known world!!   they have more to hide than that.



I don’t know what more they could be hiding. Seems like we’ve seen way more than anyone ever wanted of them as it is. The only surprise might be if we find out their lives are actually quiet and boring.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kim and Pete went to dinner with Bezos. I can't possibly fathom what the three of them could be talking about such a odd mix of people. 









						Pete Davidson and Kim Kardashian do dinner with Jeff Bezos: report
					

The two billionaires and their thousandaire third wheel dined together, after which they returned together to Davidson’s Beverly Hills hotel.




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Kim and Pete went to dinner with Bezos. I can't possibly fathom what the three of them could be talking about such a odd mix of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Davidson and Kim Kardashian do dinner with Jeff Bezos: report
> 
> 
> The two billionaires and their thousandaire third wheel dined together, after which they returned together to Davidson’s Beverly Hills hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com





especially kim - as she inserts the word "like" every 4th word!     i don't understand how any grown person would be able to stand it.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pixiejenna said:


> Kim and Pete went to dinner with Bezos. I can't possibly fathom what the three of them could be talking about such a odd mix of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Davidson and Kim Kardashian do dinner with Jeff Bezos: report
> 
> 
> The two billionaires and their thousandaire third wheel dined together, after which they returned together to Davidson’s Beverly Hills hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



Weeeelllll.....Bezos and Pete are both known to sling it far and wide without qualm, and Kim (and Lauren) are both known to be, ahem, 'available for the right price/circumstances'......


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Weeeelllll.....Bezos and Pete are both known to sling it far and wide without qualm, and Kim (and Lauren) are both known to be, ahem, 'available for the right price/circumstances'......


----------



## bag-mania

Ye may have lost what was left of his mind. He didn’t want her, just move on and don’t make up lies about whoever she dates. 









						Kanye West Allegedly Spreading Rumor Pete Davidson Has AIDS
					

Kanye West is allegedly telling people that Pete Davidson has AIDS.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Ye may have lost what was left of his mind. He didn’t want her, just move on and don’t make up lies about whoever she dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Allegedly Spreading Rumor Pete Davidson Has AIDS
> 
> 
> Kanye West is allegedly telling people that Pete Davidson has AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Wow, talk about a toxic ex!  He's like a toddler that has zero interest in a toy until some other kid starts playing with it, then throws a tantrum.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Kim and Pete went to dinner with Bezos. I can't possibly fathom what the three of them could be talking about such a odd mix of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Davidson and Kim Kardashian do dinner with Jeff Bezos: report
> 
> 
> The two billionaires and their thousandaire third wheel dined together, after which they returned together to Davidson’s Beverly Hills hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


"thousandaire" I'm dead


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Ye may have lost what was left of his mind. He didn’t want her, just move on and don’t make up lies about whoever she dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Allegedly Spreading Rumor Pete Davidson Has AIDS
> 
> 
> Kanye West is allegedly telling people that Pete Davidson has AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




did he not hear the news about all the money cardi b just won for this kind of mess!?


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> Ye may have lost what was left of his mind. He didn’t want her, just move on and don’t make up lies about whoever she dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Allegedly Spreading Rumor Pete Davidson Has AIDS
> 
> 
> Kanye West is allegedly telling people that Pete Davidson has AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


omg smh.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> "thousandaire" I'm dead



I frequently call myself a thousandaire. I just have a lot less thousands than Pete. I also don’t believe Kim is a billionaire. As Dolly Parton said it costs a lot of money to look this cheap.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wish I could say I;m surprised that Ye would say something like this it really doesn’t, it sound right on brand for him. This is the man who told people that he wanted Kim to abort North when he found out she was pregnant. This divorce will bring the worst out of him. And it will help Kim get whatever she wants in the divorce because of his behavior he’s only hurting his kids with this bull sh!t.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-mania said:


> Ye may have lost what was left of his mind. He didn’t want her, just move on and don’t make up lies about whoever she dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Allegedly Spreading Rumor Pete Davidson Has AIDS
> 
> 
> Kanye West is allegedly telling people that Pete Davidson has AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Fun fact- since Kim and Ye aren't divorced yet, if Pete sues Ye for slander/libel and wins, Kim will have to pay half of the settlement (community property law.) Kim and Ye have a combined debt of $57 million...wonder where it'll come from?


----------



## pukasonqo

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Fun fact- since Kim and Ye aren't divorced yet, if Pete sues Ye for slander/libel and wins, Kim will have to pay half of the settlement (community property law.) Kim and Ye have a combined debt of $57 million...wonder where it'll come from?


57 million in debt? The way they spend money I was sure they would be debt free and using their own resources


----------



## bag-mania

TMZ is reporting Ye needs to get vaccinated if he wants to perform in Australia.









						Kanye West Can't Perform in Australia Unless Fully Vaccinated from COVID
					

Kanye West needs a shot in the arm ... if he wants a shot at performing down under.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> TMZ is reporting Ye needs to get vaccinated if he wants to perform in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Can't Perform in Australia Unless Fully Vaccinated from COVID
> 
> 
> Kanye West needs a shot in the arm ... if he wants a shot at performing down under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


 Indeed he does, we just got over the farce with Novax Djokovic during the Australian Open


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> TMZ is reporting Ye needs to get vaccinated if he wants to perform in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Can't Perform in Australia Unless Fully Vaccinated from COVID
> 
> 
> Kanye West needs a shot in the arm ... if he wants a shot at performing down under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com





someone start the clock...........i think we will be getting an epic rant about this soon!


----------



## poopsie

Go Kanye!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> Indeed he does, we just got over the farce with Novax Djokovic during the Australian Open


Novax Djokovic


----------



## Addicted to bags

Julia Fox was previously a Dominatrix. Ok, discuss! 









						Julia Fox was a dominatrix before PDA-filled romance with Kanye West
					

KANYE West’s new girlfriend Julia Fox was a dominatrix before her PDA-filled romance with Kim Kardashian’s rapper ex. The Uncut Gems star has previously opened up about her sex work, he…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## lookupdown

Addicted to bags said:


> Julia Fox was previously a Dominatrix. Ok, discuss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julia Fox was a dominatrix before PDA-filled romance with Kanye West
> 
> 
> KANYE West’s new girlfriend Julia Fox was a dominatrix before her PDA-filled romance with Kim Kardashian’s rapper ex. The Uncut Gems star has previously opened up about her sex work, he…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


I didn't know this woman has a baby.  He just turned 1 this month!


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> Julia Fox was previously a Dominatrix. Ok, discuss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julia Fox was a dominatrix before PDA-filled romance with Kanye West
> 
> 
> KANYE West’s new girlfriend Julia Fox was a dominatrix before her PDA-filled romance with Kim Kardashian’s rapper ex. The Uncut Gems star has previously opened up about her sex work, he…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


That recent makeup in that denim getup with Ye reminded me of something.  You just clarified it.


----------



## LittleStar88

Addicted to bags said:


> Julia Fox was previously a Dominatrix. Ok, discuss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julia Fox was a dominatrix before PDA-filled romance with Kanye West
> 
> 
> KANYE West’s new girlfriend Julia Fox was a dominatrix before her PDA-filled romance with Kim Kardashian’s rapper ex. The Uncut Gems star has previously opened up about her sex work, he…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com



For some reason this doesn't surprise me at all. I can see Kanye being down like that.


----------



## pukasonqo

LittleStar88 said:


> For some reason this doesn't surprise me at all. I can see Kanye being down like that.


 Showing my age here but Depeche Mode’s “Master and Servant” came to my head now


----------



## LittleStar88

pukasonqo said:


> Showing my age here but Depeche Mode’s “Master and Servant” came to my head now



I remember listening to that in high school at home and hoping my mom wouldn't hear it - she would not have liked those lyrics


----------



## pixiejenna

‘His energy is so fun to be around’ she must not have experienced a manic episode yet. . .

‘It felt like a real Cinderella moment’ sounds more like a pretty woman moment. Also didn’t he do this for Kim first?

"I prefer a great conversation, or a great meal, but people think I'm like, this sex goddess." So she’s Kim 2.0 dose she know she‘s his beard? My guess is she does and it’s purely a transactional relationship.

 I also read that she had a relationship with Drake but he ended it using the boarder closing as a reason for her to come back to the US. So I can see Ye’s double motivation upset Kim and Drake because they’re fighting a while back too.


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> ‘His energy is so fun to be around’ she must not have experienced a manic episode yet. . .
> 
> ‘It felt like a real Cinderella moment’ sounds more like a pretty woman moment. Also didn’t he do this for Kim first?
> 
> "I prefer a great conversation, or a great meal, but people think I'm like, this sex goddess." So she’s Kim 2.0 dose she know she‘s his beard? My guess is she does and it’s purely a transactional relationship.
> 
> *I also read that she had a relationship with Drake *but he ended it using the boarder closing as a reason for her to come back to the US. So I can see Ye’s double motivation upset Kim and Drake because they’re fighting a while back too.


So she's basically a groupie.


----------



## pixiejenna

purseinsanity said:


> So she's basically a groupie.


’

 A groupie with benefits I mean he gifted her an entire room of clothes on their second date. Lol


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> ’
> 
> A groupie with benefits I mean he gifted her an entire room of clothes on their second date. Lol


"Gifts" (payment? ).  Maybe she hasn't strayed too far from her old job after all!


----------



## Swanky

He works with abuser Marilyn Manson, run chica. . .


----------



## TC1

Swanky said:


> He works with abuser Marilyn Manson, run chica. . .


And this isn't the first time Ye has had him around. MM attended his Sunday Service after the allegations against him as well.


----------



## bag-mania

So Ye bought baby Birkins for Julia and her friends to celebrate her birthday.

Would it kill him to at least pretend he enjoys making out with a woman? Julia is doing all the work here. 











						Kanye West Gifts Julia Fox, Friends Baby Birkins for  Her Birthday
					

Kanye West has not only bagged a girlfriend, he's bagged all of her friends. Let us explain.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> So Ye bought baby Birkins for Julia and her friends to celebrate her birthday.
> 
> Would it kill him to at least pretend he enjoys making out with a woman? Julia is doing all the work here.
> 
> View attachment 5316224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Gifts Julia Fox, Friends Baby Birkins for  Her Birthday
> 
> 
> Kanye West has not only bagged a girlfriend, he's bagged all of her friends. Let us explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Hhhhmmmm, Hermes' quota doesn't apply to him?  Or he got from a reseller?  
They've been together how long?  Since NYE?  34 days?  Not even 5 weeks??  
I swear I'm already bored of hearing about them.  Maybe that's part of the reason January felt like an entire year.


----------



## TC1




----------



## bag-mania

That was in response for this. He’s mad that Kim posted a TikTok video of her with North “against his will.” Personally I don’t think those kids should ever have been put on social media the way they have been. However, since Kanye has done the same thing himself pre-breakup and watched Kim do it many times, it is disingenuous to act all outraged now that he’s getting divorced. It’s not like he didn’t know who he was marrying. He wanted all that. 









						Kanye West Shades Kim Kardashian Over North West on TikTok
					

Kanye West seems both surprised and upset over parenting issues as he navigates his divorce from Kim Kardashian ... and the latest dispute erupted over a TikTok video.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

North has been on Tik Tok for a long time. He just wants to step in and parent now?   Give me a break..I'd be surprised if he could pick those children out of a line up.


----------



## Swanky

They’re both toxic and thirsty and those kids should not be on any social media. They both suck lol


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Ye is basically going to make a mountain out of a mole hill every chance he can. Sadly he didn’t give a sh!t before the divorce about his kids and him now acting all shocked over everything his kids are doing is not a good look for him. He went months without seeing them while recording in other countries but now he cares so much about him he has to buy a home across the street from Kim. The only thing he’s doing is making her lawyers case easier for them lol. Unfortunately if he’s going though so many lawyers in such a short time he’s doing two things One he’s not listening to his lawyers and two he’s using this as a stalling technique. The ones who will pay the price for this are his kids.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> They’re both toxic and thirsty and those kids should not be on any social media. They both suck lol



you said it!!!  but now all of a sudden kim is parent of the year



pixiejenna said:


> *I think Ye is basically going to make a mountain out of a mole hill every chance he can. *Sadly he didn’t give a sh!t before the divorce about his kids and him now acting all shocked over everything his kids are doing is not a good look for him. He went months without seeing them while recording in other countries but now he cares so much about him he has to buy a home across the street from Kim. The only thing he’s doing is making her lawyers case easier for them lol. Unfortunately if he’s going though so many lawyers in such a short time he’s doing two things One he’s not listening to his lawyers and two he’s using this as a stalling technique. The ones who will pay the price for this are his kids.




i hope so and as i have said before - i am so here for it all. kris is staying pretty quite - she doesn't want him to pull out another "kris jun ung" and go for her!!      she and kim thought it would be easy to sweep him under the rug once they were done but ye ain't going anywhere quietly or anytime soon.


----------



## purseinsanity

"Kris Jong-Un" still cracks me up


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> "Kris Jong-Un" still cracks me up


He is witty.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> "Kris Jong-Un" still cracks me up




it still makes me    when i think about him being that mad at her and calling her that!  she better stay quiet if anyone dares to ask her feelings.  she doesn't want ye's smoke!


----------



## Gennas

bag-princess said:


> it still makes me    when i think about him being that mad at her and calling her that!  she better stay quiet if anyone dares to ask her feelings.  she doesn't want ye's smoke!


Yep, she better shut up. can't stand Kris. I feel bad for Kayne. Obviously, he has some issues. Hopefully he will get the mental help he needs.


----------



## purseinsanity

Gennas said:


> Yep, she better shut up. can't stand Kris. I feel bad for Kayne. Obviously, he has some issues. Hopefully he will get the mental help he needs.


I'm not particularly fond of Kris, but I do highly respect her business savvy!
Kanye, oddly enough, I have a soft spot for...maybe because I have a family member that has bipolar disorder.  I think he actually is extremely intelligent, but has a mental disorder that he doesn't get treated properly.  Part of the issue with psychiatric disease, is often the individual themselves doesn't think anything is wrong, and thus refuses to take their medication when left to their own volition.


----------



## bag-mania

He isn’t doing himself any favors by posting wild accusations that no one else will back him up on. He only ends up looking crazier, and frankly, like he’s totally obsessed with Kim.









						Kanye West Scrubs Posts & Hangs with Kids After 'Hit' Claim About Kim
					

Kanye and Kim's divorce has truly reached a new level of nastiness here.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Gennas

purseinsanity said:


> I'm not particularly fond of Kris, but I do highly respect her business savvy!
> Kanye, oddly enough, I have a soft spot for...maybe because I have a family member that has bipolar disorder.  I think he actually is extremely intelligent, but has a mental disorder that he doesn't get treated properly.  Part of the issue with psychiatric disease, is often the individual themselves doesn't think anything is wrong, and thus refuses to take their medication when left to their own volition.


I have a soft spot for Kayne too. He needs help. He's so smart and talented. I love his smile. When he smiles it lights up a room. Yes, I do respect Kris for her business drive and marketing.


----------



## Jayne1

Gennas said:


> I love his smile. When he smiles it lights up a room. Yes, I do respect Kris for her business drive and marketing.


Just saw somewhere an old video of Kanye before his accident and he I don't think his smile (which was fine) would light up any room. The surgery from the accident really changed his face for the better.


----------



## bag-mania

Updates of today’s earlier article from TMZ.

*KANYE WEST
SCRUBS POSTS, HANGS WITH HIS KIDS... After Kim K 'Hit' Claim*

*3:37 PM PT* -- TMZ has confirmed ... Kanye did, indeed, get to have the kids to himself today, which seems to have triggered his mass deletion of the disparaging posts.

*Video* is circulating online that appears to show all 4 of his children hanging out with him at some sort of church service he was at in L.A. ... sans Kim or any sort of chaperone around, it seems.

Unclear if he'll air out his frustrations on Instagram again the next time around -- or if this is a sign of a permanent change to come in how he handles family issues. Time will tell …

*3:19 PM PT* -- Kanye has scrubbed what appears to be most, if not all, of his all-caps posts about Kim and the kids.


----------



## Monica K F

Preferred her style before she got with Kanye ‍♀️ I feel like she used to dress classier then


----------



## meluvs2shop

Has anyone seen her photo shoot with Vogue US yet?


----------



## Brklynjuice10

Kanye has serious self hate issues. This man hates being black and it shows smh


----------



## A bottle of Red

The poor kids . Honestly it's a horrible situation for them ; especially north wgo must have some idea of what her father has said in public.


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone seen her photo shoot with Vogue US yet?



I may be in the minority here but I liked this shoot a lot. That JW anderson for Loewe dress on the cover is just incredible. He is such a fantastic designer.

I loved all the fashion in the shoot! Use of color was great too with the muted blues. Very rarely do I like US Vogue covers but I liked this one.


----------



## pixiejenna

Julia said she had to go to a yeaz boot camp before she was allowed to be seen in public with him. They are a official couple but in a open relationship because they’re enlightened. LMAO Being in a open relationship does not make one enlightened I don’t have anything against anyone in one but I find it hilarious that this is what she’s saying. She is doing a awful lot of talking about her new relationship she’s really trying to sell it. Which says to me this is not a real relationship but a transactional relationship and she’s working to get as much publicity for herself as she can for as long as she is in his good graces.


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Julia said she had to go to a yeaz boot camp before she was allowed to be seen in public with him. They are a official couple but in a open relationship because they’re enlightened. *LMAO Being in a open relationship does not make one enlightened I don’t have anything against anyone in one but I find it hilarious that this is what she’s saying.* She is doing a awful lot of talking about her new relationship she’s really trying to sell it. Which says to me this is not a real relationship but a transactional relationship and she’s working to get as much publicity for herself as she can for as long as she is in his good graces.


ITA.  It's the same BS with Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith (her especially).  Do whatever you want as a married couple, but you are not more "enlightened" than those who don't choose to share their beds with non spouses.


----------



## A bottle of Red

pixiejenna said:


> Julia said she had to go to a yeaz boot camp before she was allowed to be seen in public with him. They are a official couple but in a open relationship because they’re enlightened. LMAO Being in a open relationship does not make one enlightened I don’t have anything against anyone in one but I find it hilarious that this is what she’s saying. She is doing a awful lot of talking about her new relationship she’s really trying to sell it. Which says to me this is not a real relationship but a transactional relationship and she’s working to get as much publicity for herself as she can for as long as she is in his good graces.


What's a yeaz boot camp?


----------



## pixiejenna

A bottle of Red said:


> What's a yeaz boot camp?



It was a image bootcamp, she claimed it was supposed to only be 1 night and turned into 3-4. Because if he’s going to be seen with her she has to step it up because she’s lazy and likes to wear comfortable clothes. So basically a makeover to make her dress like his soon to be ex wife lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> Julia said she had to go to a yeaz boot camp before she was allowed to be seen in public with him. They are a official couple but in a open relationship because they’re enlightened. LMAO Being in a open relationship does not make one enlightened I don’t have anything against anyone in one but I find it hilarious that this is what she’s saying. She is doing a awful lot of talking about her new relationship she’s really trying to sell it. Which says to me this is not a real relationship but a transactional relationship and she’s working to get as much publicity for herself as she can for as long as she is in his good graces.


I heard some podcasters talking about Julia as a NY cool girl but what’s cool about being someone’s dress up toy?


----------



## Yoshi1296

lanasyogamama said:


> I heard some podcasters talking about Julia as a NY cool girl but what’s cool about being someone’s dress up toy?



As a native new yorker I promise we DO NOT claim julia to be one of us


----------



## Swanky

I’m far too comfy… I’d tell him go fuq himself 

I’m freaked out by ladies, or anyone, so easily influenced… like whaaaaaa


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yoshi1296 said:


> I may be in the minority here but I liked this shoot a lot. That JW anderson for Loewe dress on the cover is just incredible. He is such a fantastic designer.
> 
> I loved all the fashion in the shoot! Use of color was great too with the muted blues. Very rarely do I like US Vogue covers but I liked this one.



I liked it a lot too


----------



## CarryOn2020

pixiejenna said:


> It was a image bootcamp, she claimed it was supposed to only be 1 night and turned into 3-4. Because if he’s going to be seen with her she has to step it up because she’s lazy and likes to wear comfortable clothes. So basically a makeover to make her dress like his soon to be ex wife lol.



Hmmm, did Pete go to a KimK camp?


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> I heard some podcasters talking about Julia as a NY cool girl but what’s cool about being someone’s dress up toy?


He should just buy a blow up doll.  She's there at a moment (or few, depending on how long it takes to blow her up) notice.  Push a button here, out comes tongue.  She'll willingly go anywhere with you and weighs but a few ounces.  Dress her up however you like.  No camp necessary!  (If Ye comes out with specialized blow up dolls, I'm suing him!  )


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> Hmmm, did Pete go to a KimK camp?


Yes, it's called the Kardashian Kult.


----------



## lallybelle

Yoshi1296 said:


> As a native new yorker I promise we DO NOT claim julia to be one of us



I never heard of her until this...lol


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone seen her photo shoot with Vogue US yet?


I saw it was getting quite a bit of backlash for coming out in Black History month when all of the looks in the shoot are appropriated, along with most of her persona. diet_prada on IG has the full tea if anyone is interested.


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> I saw it was getting quite a bit of backlash for coming out in Black History month when all of the looks in the shoot are appropriated, along with most of her persona. diet_prada on IG has the full tea if anyone is interested.


There are a lot of um, similar outfits!


----------



## MiniMabel

lanasyogamama said:


> There are a lot of um, similar outfits!




The picture on the right looks like a mash up of lots of different parts, none of which fit together.  Also, extremely uncomfortable; her bottom looks ridiculous....like two bags of dough?! Photoshop gone mad? What on earth is anyone thinking here? Or not thinking? What, honestly, does it achieve?


----------



## Charles

Kanye West Threatens to Cancel Coachella Set If Billie Eilish Won't Apologize to Travis Scott
					

Kanye West said he needs Billie Eilish to apologize for dissing Travis Scott at her concert on Saturday before he'll play Coachella.




					www.spin.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Bye Felicia, Billie dose not need to apologize to you or Travis for a damn thing. Also if you fail to preform i’m sure Coachella has no problem will have no problem suing you for breach of contract.


----------



## bag-mania

Here is her reply. 

*2:35 PM PT* -- Billie's just responded to Kanye, though it wasn't really an apology, saying, "literally never said a thing about travis. was just helping a fan."


----------



## Addicted to bags

Charles said:


> Kanye West Threatens to Cancel Coachella Set If Billie Eilish Won't Apologize to Travis Scott
> 
> 
> Kanye West said he needs Billie Eilish to apologize for dissing Travis Scott at her concert on Saturday before he'll play Coachella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spin.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Charles said:


> Kanye West Threatens to Cancel Coachella Set If Billie Eilish Won't Apologize to Travis Scott
> 
> 
> Kanye West said he needs Billie Eilish to apologize for dissing Travis Scott at her concert on Saturday before he'll play Coachella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spin.com


that's so silly of Kanye. Kanye needs to have a seat somewhere .


----------



## TC1

Just because she noticed a fan couldn't breathe at HER concert and made sure they had an inhaler...is a diss at Travis? This is more of a reflection on how Kanye sees Travis than her..if he was so quick to jump to that conclusion.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West Seemingly Goes After Pete Davidson Again on New Song
					

Sounds like Kanye West is stuck in the anger stage of breaking up from Kim Kardashian, and he's taking it out on Pete Davidson with a new hint of violence ... in a song, at least.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> Just because she noticed a fan couldn't breathe at HER concert and made sure they had an inhaler...is a diss at Travis? *This is more of a reflection on how Kanye sees Travis than her..if he was so quick to jump to that conclusion.*


this is so true.


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> Just because she noticed a fan couldn't breathe at HER concert and made sure they had an inhaler...is a diss at Travis? This is more of a reflection on how Kanye sees Travis than her..if he was so quick to jump to that conclusion.


and also I heard that Travis liked the tweet, where is Travis' lawyer when you need him


----------



## Lounorada

Kanye is insufferable, he desperately needs to be knocked down off his delusional pedestal. More people need to be calling out his dreadful behaviour like Kudi did.
This is so immature though, but it made me laugh


----------



## bag-mania

^ Can’t wait to see how Kanye responds to being called a dinosaur. He has no clue how pathetic his recent rants make him look and he has no one to blame but himself.









						Kid Cudi Responds to Kanye Keeping Him Off 'Donda 2' Over Pete Davidson
					

Kid Cudi's on the outs with Kanye, it seems, due to being tight with Kim's new BF.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Ye is going to burn a lot of bridges by the time he’s done. I see a 5150 hold in his future with the way he’s ranting and raving over things he perceives to be bigger than they really are.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> ^ Can’t wait to see how Kanye responds to being called a dinosaur. He has no clue how pathetic his recent rants make him look and he has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Cudi Responds to Kanye Keeping Him Off 'Donda 2' Over Pete Davidson
> 
> 
> Kid Cudi's on the outs with Kanye, it seems, due to being tight with Kim's new BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


good for kid cudi


----------



## redney

Wish he'd get help and stick with it. Sad to see all this.








						Kanye West Goes on Civil War-Themed Meme Rampage Against Kid Cudi, Billie Eilish, and Pete Davidson, Then Deletes Everything
					

It was a wild weekend on Kanye's phone.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## prettyprincess

Dragging Mac Miller and Ariana into the mix is terrible.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Wish he'd get help and stick with it. Sad to see all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Goes on Civil War-Themed Meme Rampage Against Kid Cudi, Billie Eilish, and Pete Davidson, Then Deletes Everything
> 
> 
> It was a wild weekend on Kanye's phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326072



This is his narcissism on full display, not his bipolar disorder. He’s trying to control the publicity narrative and tell a story he made up in his head where he is always in the right and anyone who he is mad at is wrong. I think most people are seeing it for what it is. You cannot disagree with a narcissist without being put on the sh*tlist.


----------



## Addicted to bags

redney said:


> Wish he'd get help and stick with it. Sad to see all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Goes on Civil War-Themed Meme Rampage Against Kid Cudi, Billie Eilish, and Pete Davidson, Then Deletes Everything
> 
> 
> It was a wild weekend on Kanye's phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326072


He's devolving really fast!


----------



## bag-mania

*KANYE INVOKES
MAC MILLER, ARIANA RUMOR ...Vows Pete Won't Meet Kids*
*2/13/2022 10:25 AM PT
10:25 AM PT* -- One last thing ... Kanye seems to want to make sure people know his account isn't hacked, and that this is all him. He posted a photo of himself with today's date written out.
He writes, "MY ACCOUNT IS NOT HACKED I WILL BE AT SUNDAY SERVICE AT NOON AND WILL ME TAKING NORTH AND SAINT TO THE SUPERBOWL SHORTLY AFTER @chethinks I’LL DOUBLE WHATEVER THEY PAYING YOU JUST SO YOU DONT HAVE TO LOOK AT THAT PAWN EVER AGAIN BIG LOVE."

*10:17 AM PT* -- More unhinged thoughts from Kanye, who seems to be determined to smear Pete's name by any means necessary ... even if it means invoking the late *Mac Miller*.

Ye is literally publishing a crap ton of IG posts right now, most of which are aimed directly at PD -- including one that's a screenshot of an old, unfounded internet rumor about how Pete allegedly sent Mac intimate photos of him and *Ariana Grande*together. That was never reported on as fact by any media outlet that we can see ... it was pure gossip.

And yet, Kanye threw it up as an attack ... writing "NO COMMENT" as the caption. Sadly, there's more.





KW threw up a photo of Pete and MGK in their undies, as well as another screenshot of what appears to be a text exchange with Pete himself ... who seems to have reached out to Ye and talked about Kim and Kanye's kids. Basically, he says he doesn't wanna get in the middle of that at all.


Ye's response ... "NO YOU WILL NEVER MEET MY CHILDREN."





Kanye West is on a tear again against Kim Kardashian's boyfriend, and this one seems downright hostile.

Kanye just posted a partial pic of a guy who's pretty clearly Pete Davidson, with the caption, "LOOK AT THIS D**KHEAD I WONDER IF INSTAGRAM GONNA SHUT DOWN MY PAGE FOR DISSING HILARY *******’S EX BOYFRIEND."









						Kanye Invokes Mac Miller & Ariana Rumor, Vows Pete Won't Meet Kids
					

Kanye West is on a tear again against Kim Kardashian's boyfriend, and this one seems downright hostile.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> *KANYE INVOKES
> MAC MILLER, ARIANA RUMOR ...Vows Pete Won't Meet Kids*
> *2/13/2022 10:25 AM PT
> 10:25 AM PT* -- One last thing ... Kanye seems to want to make sure people know his account isn't hacked, and that this is all him. He posted a photo of himself with today's date written out.
> He writes, "MY ACCOUNT IS NOT HACKED I WILL BE AT SUNDAY SERVICE AT NOON AND WILL ME TAKING NORTH AND SAINT TO THE SUPERBOWL SHORTLY AFTER @chethinks I’LL DOUBLE WHATEVER THEY PAYING YOU JUST SO YOU DONT HAVE TO LOOK AT THAT PAWN EVER AGAIN BIG LOVE."
> 
> *10:17 AM PT* -- More unhinged thoughts from Kanye, who seems to be determined to smear Pete's name by any means necessary ... even if it means invoking the late *Mac Miller*.
> 
> Ye is literally publishing a crap ton of IG posts right now, most of which are aimed directly at PD -- including one that's a screenshot of an old, unfounded internet rumor about how Pete allegedly sent Mac intimate photos of him and *Ariana Grande*together. That was never reported on as fact by any media outlet that we can see ... it was pure gossip.
> 
> And yet, Kanye threw it up as an attack ... writing "NO COMMENT" as the caption. Sadly, there's more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KW threw up a photo of Pete and MGK in their undies, as well as another screenshot of what appears to be a text exchange with Pete himself ... who seems to have reached out to Ye and talked about Kim and Kanye's kids. Basically, he says he doesn't wanna get in the middle of that at all.
> 
> 
> Ye's response ... "NO YOU WILL NEVER MEET MY CHILDREN."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West is on a tear again against Kim Kardashian's boyfriend, and this one seems downright hostile.
> 
> Kanye just posted a partial pic of a guy who's pretty clearly Pete Davidson, with the caption, "LOOK AT THIS D**KHEAD I WONDER IF INSTAGRAM GONNA SHUT DOWN MY PAGE FOR DISSING HILARY *******’S EX BOYFRIEND."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye Invokes Mac Miller & Ariana Rumor, Vows Pete Won't Meet Kids
> 
> 
> Kanye West is on a tear again against Kim Kardashian's boyfriend, and this one seems downright hostile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Kanye, Kanye, Kanye, this is embarrassing!  I'm embarrassed for you!


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm sure PMK is loving all this nonsense!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ironically the more he pushes this kind of narrative because he’s angry at Pete for no reason other than dating his soon to be ex wife (who’s made it clear that there will not be a reconciliation) he’s literally pushing them together because they have a common enemy. This relationship probably would have fizzled after a few months and the novelty wears off (or lack of publicly).


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> Ironically the more he pushes this kind of narrative because he’s angry at Pete for no reason other than dating his soon to be ex wife (who’s made it clear that there will not be a reconciliation) he’s literally pushing them together because they have a common enemy. This relationship probably would have fizzled after a few months and the novelty wears off (or lack of publicly).


Or could it end the relationship because he's not that emotionally involved with Kim and the s**t that Ye's throwing out is not worth the hassle?


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West Makes a Surprise Appearance in McDonald's Super Bowl 2022 Commercial
					

"McDonald's is still my favorite restaurant," Kanye West famously tweeted in 2018




					people.com


----------



## bag-princess

I have not heard anyone use that word in a while!! 










						Kanye Disses Pete Davidson While Sharing Photo of Comedian Holding Hands With Kim K: ‘Look at This Dickhead’
					

Fresh off calling out Kid Cudi over his friendship with Pete Davidson, Kanye took to Instagram Sunday to throw more shots at Kim Kardashian’s new boyfriend.




					www.complex.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Kanye West calls Pete Davidson a 'd***head' and shares private text
					

The 28-year-old comedian texted the 44-year-old rapper-designer: 'How you guys go about raising your kids is your business and not mine. I do hope [some] day I can meet them and we can all be friends'




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




not going Kanye "ye" west is NOT going really well. YE is dating Julia fox "ye" can't stand that kim is happy with Pete ..


----------



## limom

Meh, he is raising his profile to promote his upcoming line at gap as well as his album.
Crazy outbursts is his preferred method to get attention for his projects.
He should come for fifty…. for variety sake and entertainment potential…
As of now, I am bored.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Meh, he is raising his profile to promote his upcoming line at gap as well as his album.
> Crazy outbursts is his preferred method to get attention for his projects.
> He should come for fifty…. for variety sake and entertainment potential…
> As of now, I am bored.


fifty is on another level, I don't think that Kanye would be able to keep up fifty.


----------



## TC1

Kanye thinks that after Kim and Pete had dinner with Jeff Bezos he is being silenced by the media. Because Jeff controls the media narrative. Sheesh he needs help. Within 12 hours he went from posting "please God bring my family back together" to posts listed above.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye has let the world know that Pete Davidson is living rent-free in his head. He needs to step away from social media and focus on spending some quality time with his kids. Any free time he has left can be spent with whatever Kim lookalike he’s found this week.


----------



## bag-mania

So Julia is out. At least she and her friends got a birthday party and some nice bags out of it.   









						Kanye West & Julia Fox Break Up After Less Than 2 Months
					

Julia Fox hasn't been seen with Kanye for weeks now, so ... duh?




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> So Julia is out. At least she and her friends got a birthday party and some nice bags out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West & Julia Fox Break Up After Less Than 2 Months
> 
> 
> Julia Fox hasn't been seen with Kanye for weeks now, so ... duh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


PR stunt.



bag-mania said:


> Kanye has let the world know that Pete Davidson is living rent-free in his head. He needs to step away from social media and focus on spending some quality time with his kids. Any free time he has left can be spent with whatever Kim lookalike he’s found this week.


No way, should Kim let him have unsupervised visits.
I agree with him that Kim and her mother are exploiting the kids but he knew what he signed up for.
I have to say, their children are absolutely adorable and do not appear to be little hellions.
Someone is doing something right.
Pete Davidson was living in many people ‘s head after wearing those grey sweat pants…..
I can see why Kim is so smitten. Otoh, can she make him take a bath?


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> *No way, should Kim let him have unsupervised visits.*
> I agree with him that Kim and her mother are exploiting the kids but he knew what he signed up for.
> I have to say, their children are absolutely adorable and do not appear to be little hellions.
> Someone is doing something right.
> Pete Davidson was living in many people ‘s head after wearing those grey sweat pants…..
> I can see why Kim is so smitten. Otoh, can she make him take a bath?



He has the kids unsupervised all the time. I don’t think there are any restrictions. I know he takes North to his church services and yesterday he took North and Saint to the Super Bowl.

And let’s be honest, Kanye exploits the kids a lot too. The Super Bowl was a perfect example with this interaction with the press. Unfortunately the kids couldn’t be bothered to play along with him. They looked even more bored and unhappy than Prince Harry.

*Masked Kanye West takes kids to Super Bowl 2022 after all-day Instagram tirade*

The kid-size Balenciaga ski masks must be at the cleaners.

Kanye West was snapped taking in Super Bowl LVI with his kids North, 8, and Saint, 6, on Sunday, with the star wearing one of his now-common face-obscuring masks.

The rapper, 44, who legally changed his name to Ye in October, also posted about his afternoon on Instagram, spotlighting Los Angeles’ SoFi Stadium — and his two eldest children with estranged wife Kim Kardashian, though the pair didn’t seem thrilled with the situation. 

“Do we got good seats, Northie?” West asked his daughter, who remained silent.

The Grammy winner then asked his son, “Saint, these good seats?” Again, no answer. 

But perhaps West’s kids — decked out in football jerseys — were distracted by the white Nike gloves that LA Rams receiver Odell Beckham Jr. gave each of them before the big game began.

GOT THE GLOVES BEFORE THE GAME,” he captioned the video. 

The father of four — who also shares daughter Chicago, 4, and son Psalm, 2, with Kardashian, 41 — had revealed in an earlier Instagram post that he would be taking North and Saint to see the LA Rams and the Cincinnati Bengals face off. 

Per pap photos, he also took them to his Sunday Service performance earlier in the day.












						Masked Kanye West takes kids to Super Bowl 2022 after all-day Instagram tirade
					

The hip-hop star’s outing with his kids came after he posted more than a dozen Instagram posts taking aim at estranged wife Kim Kardashian’s boyfriend, Pete Davidson.




					pagesix.com


----------



## limom

He has North wearing those ridiculous rubber boots Too.
It is a freaking heat wave over there…..
As far as being supervised, there is a nanny at all times….


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West Sends Kim Kardashian Truck Full of Roses For Valentine's Day
					

Kanye West sends Kim Kardashian a truck full of roses for Valentine's Day.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sure PMK is loving all this nonsense!



i would bet Kim is too! she getting even more press and pe are applauding her and how she’s handling this situation. I don’t feel bad for her - this is what happens when you play with fire!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> PR stunt.
> 
> 
> No way, should Kim let him have unsupervised visits.
> I agree with him that Kim and her mother are exploiting the kids but he knew what he signed up for.
> I have to say, their children are absolutely adorable and do not appear to be little hellions.
> Someone is doing something right.
> Pete Davidson was living in many people ‘s head after wearing those grey sweat pants…..
> I can see why Kim is so smitten. Otoh, can she make him take a bath?


What grey sweatpants??


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> What grey sweatpants??


It is NSFW.
He was commando and it left nothing to the imagination
He is blessed.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> It is NSFW.
> He was commando and it left nothing to the imagination
> He is blessed.


I see.
I dunno...it's Pete Davidson.  My first requirement is cleanliness and general hygiene.  He always looks like he needs a shower with a Brillo pad, so if he's blessed, that is a lot of germs.


----------



## TC1

I feel bad that all of those flowers are probably going straight into a dumpster somewhere, or if she refuses them..back to the store (?) what a waste.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> It is NSFW.
> He was commando and it left nothing to the imagination
> He is blessed.



  i wonder if kim feels that way. 





purseinsanity said:


> I see.
> I dunno...it's Pete Davidson.  My first requirement is cleanliness and general hygiene.  He always looks like he needs a shower with a Brillo pad, so if he's blessed, that is a lot of germs.




ITA with you!!  like he would have a slight aroma to him all the time.   you know how some men you see and you think "damn i bet he smells so good!"  not pete!


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> I see.
> I dunno...it's Pete Davidson.  My first requirement is cleanliness and general hygiene.  He always looks like he needs a shower with a Brillo pad, so if he's blessed, that is a lot of germs.



Pete gives hope to ugly guys everywhere. Well, ugly guys with a third leg anyway.


----------



## Baby Boo

Kanye’s Instagram is insane … I actually feel sorry for Kim


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Pete gives hope to ugly guys everywhere. Well, ugly guys with a third leg anyway.


He is the new David Spade.

After Khourtney hooked up with Travis, passing her covid mini bar, Kim decided to date out of her demo.
Is she trying to break into comedy?


----------



## blueblues

Addicted to bags said:


> Or could it end the relationship because he's not that emotionally involved with Kim and the s**t that Ye's throwing out is not worth the hassle?


I think he loves it. It’s free PR, and 9 out of 10 on Twitter seem to be on his side.

I just saw this, from 2018. I wonder if Kanye remembers it.


----------



## bag-princess

blueblues said:


> I think he loves it. It’s free PR, and 9 out of 10 on Twitter seem to be on his side.
> 
> I just saw this, from 2018. I wonder if Kanye remembers it.





oh man!!!  that is cold!!!


----------



## limom

That dude is funny. Go Kimmie.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-mania said:


> He has the kids unsupervised all the time. I don’t think there are any restrictions. I know he takes North to his church services and yesterday he took North and Saint to the Super Bowl.
> 
> And let’s be honest, Kanye exploits the kids a lot too. The Super Bowl was a perfect example with this interaction with the press. Unfortunately the kids couldn’t be bothered to play along with him. They looked even more bored and unhappy than Prince Harry.
> 
> *Masked Kanye West takes kids to Super Bowl 2022 after all-day Instagram tirade*
> 
> The kid-size Balenciaga ski masks must be at the cleaners.
> 
> Kanye West was snapped taking in Super Bowl LVI with his kids North, 8, and Saint, 6, on Sunday, with the star wearing one of his now-common face-obscuring masks.
> 
> The rapper, 44, who legally changed his name to Ye in October, also posted about his afternoon on Instagram, spotlighting Los Angeles’ SoFi Stadium — and his two eldest children with estranged wife Kim Kardashian, though the pair didn’t seem thrilled with the situation.
> 
> “Do we got good seats, Northie?” West asked his daughter, who remained silent.
> 
> The Grammy winner then asked his son, “Saint, these good seats?” Again, no answer.
> 
> But perhaps West’s kids — decked out in football jerseys — were distracted by the white Nike gloves that LA Rams receiver Odell Beckham Jr. gave each of them before the big game began.
> 
> GOT THE GLOVES BEFORE THE GAME,” he captioned the video.
> 
> The father of four — who also shares daughter Chicago, 4, and son Psalm, 2, with Kardashian, 41 — had revealed in an earlier Instagram post that he would be taking North and Saint to see the LA Rams and the Cincinnati Bengals face off.
> 
> Per pap photos, he also took them to his Sunday Service performance earlier in the day.
> 
> View attachment 5327096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masked Kanye West takes kids to Super Bowl 2022 after all-day Instagram tirade
> 
> 
> The hip-hop star’s outing with his kids came after he posted more than a dozen Instagram posts taking aim at estranged wife Kim Kardashian’s boyfriend, Pete Davidson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com




They all look miserable AF


----------



## pixiejenna

The poor kids look bored AF at the game o doubt either one has any interest in football.  Also the truck of roses is a total waste but no more waste than they normally have for a holiday.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> The poor kids look bored AF at the game o doubt either one has any interest in football.  Also the truck of roses is a total waste but no more waste than they normally have for a holiday.



He took them to show what a great dad he is and all he can give them. Only he didn’t consider whether they would enjoy it. I don’t think most six-year-olds would understand or appreciate the experience. It would be a lot of sensory overload.


----------



## TC1

Judd Apatow was posting about sitting beside Kanye at the Super Bowl and it's hilarious.


----------



## blueblues

Until next time...


----------



## pixiejenna

Have we even discussed that Ye and Julia already broke up? Oh and humanitarian Julia only dated Ye to give us something to talk about you know with the pandemic still going on . We know why you dated him publicity and to get attention. 









						Julia Fox Said She Dated Kanye As A “Service” To Give People “Something To Talk About” Amid The Pandemic
					

Julia just wanted to give us mere mortals some talking points.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Have we even discussed that Ye and Julia already broke up? Oh and humanitarian Julia only dated Ye to give us something to talk about you know with the pandemic still going on . We know why you dated him publicity and to get attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julia Fox Said She Dated Kanye As A “Service” To Give People “Something To Talk About” Amid The Pandemic
> 
> 
> Julia just wanted to give us mere mortals some talking points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Not the rooms of free clothing, notoriety and a Birkin?  No, just the lords work, thanks Julia


----------



## bag-princess

she sounds as stupid as she looked dressed in all those costumes hanging on to ye!  she is just trying to save her face from dropping - the man she is supposedly dating and in looooove with was tweeting pics of kim and the kids BEGGING God to bring their family back together! but hey - she got a birkin bag and said she was on "the comeup" which is funny since she claimed she had been dating billionaires her whole life!  bless her heart.


----------



## meluvs2shop

He needs help and SM blocked.


----------



## limom

She has a great body. 
How did they decide which one of her girlfriends would get a Birkin?
Gosh, so lame.


----------



## sparkle7

I don't think he's in love with Kim. I feel like it's more an obsession . He's a narcissist who can't face her rejections. His posts makes me cringe
 I feel like it's harrassment and can become dangerous for Kim. I'm not big fan but I feel bad and scared for her


----------



## limom

sparkle7 said:


> I don't think he's in love with Kim. I feel like it's more an obsession . He's a narcissist who can't face her rejections. His posts makes me cringe
> I feel like it's harrassment and can become dangerous for Kim. I'm not big fan but I feel bad and scared for her


I don’t believe it is real. He has some type of a breakdown any time, he has a project to 
promote.
He says nasty things that he needs to keep to himself.
However, I don’t believe that he would hurt her, himself or anyone for that matter.


----------



## sparkle7

limom said:


> I don’t believe it is real. He has some type of a breakdown any time, he has a project to
> promote.
> He says nasty things that he needs to keep to himself.
> However, I don’t believe that he would hurt her, himself or anyone for that matter.


Hopefully it's all hype.  He needs help either way


----------



## Sferics

This is all so...undignified. 

But hey, does anyone know what baggy jeans the soon-to-be forgotten woman is wearing in the link above?


----------



## pukasonqo

Maybe we should thank Julia for her service and sacrifice of dating Ye () to keep us all entertained
Hope the bags were worth it


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> Maybe we should thank Julia for her service and sacrifice of dating Ye () to keep us all entertained
> Hope the bags were worth it



It was totally worth it! For about a month she got tons of free publicity, Birkins, and more. And now she walks away and doesn’t have to deal with the crazy. What more could she want?


----------



## bag-mania

Ye is way more fixated on Pete these days than with Kim or Julia.

*I'VE GOT MY EYES ON YOU, PETE!!
Follows His IG After Online Attacks*







*11:35 AM PT* -- Kanye now has his social media-sights set on TMZ, calling us "Godless" and saying, "God got me and God got our family Jesus has already one the victory And for everyone praying for me and my family Faith without works is dead."

*Pete Davidson*'s return to Instagram is gonna get really interesting really quickly, because one of his new followers is ... you guessed it, *Kanye West*!!! Naturally.

In his latest tug-of-war with his ex, *Kim Kardashian*, Ye followed Pete's new account Wednesday night, and not quietly, either. He left a pretty ominous ALL CAPS comment ... “FOLLOWED”.

He then posted a screenshot of that, but of course, he quickly deleted it.

Pete launching a new IG account is a little ironic -- and maybe defiant -- considering it's the very platform Kanye used to publicly insult him. Just a few days ago, he called Pete a "d**khead" and *posted their private messages*, where Pete insisted he hopes to squash their beef someday.

You'll recall, Ye also encouraged folks to scream at Pete, if they saw him out in public ... he later posted private texts from Kim, expressing concern for Pete’s safety. And, that's just IG ... the rapper previously threatened to 'beat Pete Davidson's a**' *on a song* from his Donda 2 album.

So, it's no shocker Pete didn't give Ye a follow back. In fact, the only people Pete is following right now are his boo, Kim Kardashian, and actor *Sebastian Stan*.

The 'SNL' star actually deleted his account back in 2018 for mental health reasons. He called the Internet an "evil place" ... he joined again briefly, but dropped out again after posting *a concerning note*.

The odd thing is with Ye lurking and taunting him, the Internet can't seem all that inviting now!









						Kanye West Follows Pete Davidson's New Instagram Account After Online Attacks
					

Kanye West Follows Pete Davidson's New Instagram Account, After Publicly Attacking Him Online.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## BoyLovesBags

TC1 said:


> Not the rooms of free clothing, notoriety and a Birkin?  No, just the lords work, thanks Julia



I am not a Kim Kardashian fan, but I think Kanye West deserves some credit for introducing her to the world of high fashion. Some might say that he only helped to turn her into a living, breathing doll, but I think that some of his design choices for her should be taken into consideration.

As for Kanye and Julia For showing up dressed in Kenzo in Paris... Well, the core spirit of the House of Kenzo has very little to do with oversize, distressed denim. I find no style and no panache in those looks. As for Julia Fox's choice of earrings... let's just say that that jewelry is massive, grotesque... and not flattering at all. "Trying too hard" is the sentence that comes to mind when I see this couple together. The worst kind of edginess is here, ladies and gentlemen. Is it going to stay?


----------



## csshopper

bag-mania said:


> This is his narcissism on full display, not his bipolar disorder. He’s trying to control the publicity narrative and tell a story he made up in his head where he is always in the right and anyone who he is mad at is wrong. I think most people are seeing it for what it is. You cannot disagree with a narcissist without being put on the sh*tlist.


Can you imagine him and that woman in Montecito together.


----------



## poopsie

csshopper said:


> Can you imagine him and that woman in Montecito together.



Yes! I'm here for it


----------



## bag-mania

csshopper said:


> Can you imagine him and that woman in Montecito together.






Seriously though, the duchess wouldn’t know what to do. He wouldn’t follow her directions when she nudged him on his back and she wouldn’t wear his designs because it would cover up her face.


----------



## pixiejenna

sparkle7 said:


> I don't think he's in love with Kim. I feel like it's more an obsession . He's a narcissist who can't face her rejections. His posts makes me cringe
> I feel like it's harrassment and can become dangerous for Kim. I'm not big fan but I feel bad and scared for her



This is obsession if he can’t have Kim he’s going to do everything in his power to prevent anyone else from having her. He is harassing Kim and he’s also harassing Pete too. Both of them should consider getting restraining orders against him because this will not end well. I already predicted that this is going to end up with him in 5150 hold.


----------



## limom

He harassed Amber and mocked her as well for no reason at all.


----------



## Sferics

It fascinates me how all of this bs he is doing is just what so many people do in these situations (in frame of possibilities)  - with more or less audience, from just the ex partner and family over the mutual friends to neighbours and innocent bystanders. I guess, we all know some stories hehehe...I know you do  
In this case, we just have the biggest stage ever, a person could use for embarrassing self-destruction. 
I totally enjoy the show!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> She has a great body.
> How did they decide which one of her girlfriends would get a Birkin?
> Gosh, so lame.


All of them got Birkins


----------



## Collegegirl2018

Sferics said:


> It fascinates me how all of this bs he is doing is just what so many people do in these situations (in frame of possibilities)  - with more or less audience, from just the ex partner and family over the mutual friends to neighbours and innocent bystanders. I guess, we all know some stories hehehe...I know you do
> In this case, we just have the biggest stage ever, a person could use for embarrassing self-destruction.
> I totally enjoy the show!


I’m here with my popcorn too!


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> All of them got Birkins



I wish I got invited to Birkin parties.


----------



## prettyprincess

limom said:


> He harassed Amber and mocked her as well for no reason at all.


Yup, and Taylor as well. Everyone laughed about it and egged him on. Even Kim went in on Taylor. I hope she now realizes what a horrible thing it was.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> I wish I got invited to Birkin parties.


Seriously


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West Battery Case, Cops Say Evidence Sufficient to File Criminal Charges
					

Kanye West could soon face potential criminal charges for an alleged battery.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pukasonqo

prettyprincess said:


> Yup, and Taylor as well. Everyone laughed about it and egged him on. Even Kim went in on Taylor. I hope she now realizes what a horrible thing it was.


I don’t think insight, reflection and Kartrashian go together (except in this post)


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West Battery Case, Cops Say Evidence Sufficient to File Criminal Charges
> 
> 
> Kanye West could soon face potential criminal charges for an alleged battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I did not think he had it in him.
Time for rehab.


----------



## lallybelle

Why is he beefing with Cory Gamble now...lmao. He loves Kris though...

Oh Ye....


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West Battery Case, Cops Say Evidence Sufficient to File Criminal Charges
> 
> 
> Kanye West could soon face potential criminal charges for an alleged battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I’m surprised he hasn’t had his lawyers settle and pay off that fan to make this go away. He can easily afford it and there’s no doubt he did it, he was caught on camera. He’s lucky he wasn’t arrested. A non-celebrity would have been.


----------



## pixiejenna

Because he’s a narcissist he can never be wrong. Any time he’s confronted with being wrong he’s going to run and hide.


----------



## limom

Rehab, rehab, rehab. 
That fan is going to get paid.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> Rehab, rehab, rehab.
> That fan is going to get paid.


Kanye (or whatever he calls himself today) seems to be following Amy Winehouse’s “Rehab” advice


----------



## M.Skarsgård

See all of Kanye West's look-alike exes as rapper moves on from Kim Kardashian
					

KANYE West may no longer be with Kim Kardashian, but that apparently doesn’t mean he can’t date a Kim clone. The rapper, who was married to the reality star for seven years, certainly h…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West takes aim at Pete Davidson at listening party for Donda 2
					

The 44-year-old rapper included references to his ex Kim Kardashian's concerns that his erratic behavior was putting her boyfriend Pete Davidson's safety at risk.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-mania

Ye had some technical issues last night.

*KANYE WEST
'DONDA 2' AUDIO DISASTER ...Throws Mic Out Of Frustration*

*Kanye West* might finally have someone else to aim his anger at other than *Pete Davidson* -- his "Donda 2" event's sound engineer -- who seemingly blew it in Miami ... causing West to throw his mic in frustration.

Ye premiered new tracks from his album Tuesday night at a live listening event for fans at LoanDepot Park in Miami. While the whole thing started smoothly, with Kanye playing tracks from the new album, by the end, the event -- streamed on *stemplayer.com* -- had totally unraveled and Kanye looked visibly pissed off.

Things really seemed to take a turn during the song "Jail 2" when *Marilyn Manson* and *DaBaby* joined Kanye on stage. It appeared Kanye was supposed to perform the song live -- but was having some serious issues with his in-ear ... eventually throwing his microphone in frustration, Kanye never picked the mic up again.

The final song of the night, "Off The Grid" -- a song from the first "Donda" album -- was a total mess, *Fivio Foreign* and *Playboi Carti* joined Kanye to perform it, and Fivio's mic was totally out of sync totally off with the music playing ... sounding like he was trying to catch up to the song the entire time.

We spoke with a couple people who were in the audience, who said the audio issues weren't as noticeable as they were to those streaming from home.

While most of "Donda 2" sounded like it was incomplete, the fans in Miami certainly got their fair share of guest appearances during the show -- *Jack Harlow, The Migos, Pusha T, Alicia Keys* and *The Game*, to name a few. *Elon Musk* was among the celebs in the crowd.

The lyrics were mostly unsurprising, but one song, titled "Security" seemingly took aim at Pete, with the words, "Pop some, I ain’t getting frisked. I put your security at risk. Pop some I ain’t getting frisked. I put your security at risk. Ok we gon' make this an event? y’all gone need security for this. Security gon’ need security for this.”









						Kanye West Throws Microphone Out of Frustration After 'Donda 2' Audio Problems
					

Kanye West might finally have someone else to aim his anger at other than Pete Davidson -- his "Donda 2" event's sound engineer -- who seemingly blew it in Miami ... causing West to throw his mic in frustration.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kanye including Marilyn Manson is disgusting.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> Kanye including Marilyn Manson is disgusting.


R Kelly was not available.
He has alienated so many of his former crew. Nuts.
Those perfectly timed stories, though…


----------



## Sferics

lanasyogamama said:


> Kanye including Marilyn Manson is disgusting.


Yes, it is.

But I have to admit, that stage design and all was one of a kind. Never seen something like that. 
And I say this with all the hate my heart could hold


----------



## bag-mania

Most of this article is about the Kim lookalike he is parading around these days, but then they mention that Ye brought North and Saint to watch his concert. Like the Super Bowl, I would think a show like that would be really loud and overwhelming for such young kids. Do many 6 and 8-year-olds like loud concerts?









						Kanye Spotted with Kim Kardashian Look-Alike Chaney Jones at 'Donda 2' Event
					

Kanye West had at least one guest of honor by his side behind the scenes at his "Donda 2" listening event ... and she looks an awful lot like his estranged wife.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Swanky

Kim used to take North to see him in concert.


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> Kim used to take North to see him in concert.



I heard that but I figured she was sitting with them then. She wasn’t there yesterday so hopefully someone was with them when their father was onstage. I’m probably worried for nothing, those kids have probably seen and experienced more events at their young ages than many adults will in their lives. His show might be ho-hum to them now, like the Super Bowl.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West takes aim at Pete Davidson at listening party for Donda 2
> 
> 
> The 44-year-old rapper included references to his ex Kim Kardashian's concerns that his erratic behavior was putting her boyfriend Pete Davidson's safety at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Ye is really starting to bore the sh*t outta me. Let it go, Kim has.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-mania said:


> Most of this article is about the Kim lookalike he is parading around these days, but then they mention that Ye brought North and Saint to watch his concert. Like the Super Bowl, I would think a show like that would be really loud and overwhelming for such young kids. Do many 6 and 8-year-olds like loud concerts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye Spotted with Kim Kardashian Look-Alike Chaney Jones at 'Donda 2' Event
> 
> 
> Kanye West had at least one guest of honor by his side behind the scenes at his "Donda 2" listening event ... and she looks an awful lot like his estranged wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Is he going to find lookalike kids too?


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> Is he going to find lookalike kids too?



There’s no telling what the kids of two celebrity narcissists will turn out like. They might be fine but that wouldn’t be the way to bet. The potential is great to become self-absorbed like their parents. Maybe even worse since the kids have been spoiled and entitled since birth.

Wait until they are teens and really start talking back to Ye. The songs he will write about them will be epic.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West Fires Divorce Attorney Just Before Kim Hearing
					

Kanye West fires his divorce attorneys ahead of Kim's hearing tomorrow.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-mania

Four divorce lawyers in one year. It’s got to be hard to work for a man who is always changing his mind, then changing it back a few days later. Having a client who never listens to your legal counsel wouldn’t be a picnic either.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Four divorce lawyers in one year. It’s got to be hard to work for a man who is always changing his mind, then changing it back a few days later. Having a client who never listens to your legal counsel wouldn’t be a picnic either.


But the pay must be good for the little amount of work they do?


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West Fires Divorce Attorney Just Before Kim Hearing
> 
> 
> Kanye West fires his divorce attorneys ahead of Kim's hearing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Well unfortunately this was completely predictable.  If she is serious about Pete Davidson they should lay low as to not fire up Mr. Crazy Pants. She's in for the long haul for this divorce.


----------



## uhpharm01

Update people:
Kim is single again. 









						Kim Kardashian Wins Divorce Bid From Kanye, She's a Single Woman Again
					

Kim Kardashian's quest to (legally) become a single woman has been granted.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Update people:
> Kim is single again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Wins Divorce Bid From Kanye, She's a Single Woman Again
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian's quest to (legally) become a single woman has been granted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


That's good. Round one goes to her.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Addicted to bags said:


> That's good. Round one goes to her.


Round one?


----------



## bag-mania

I thought Kanye wanted the divorce too. He’s getting what he wants, they’ll both be free to move on and they’ll share the kids. Why all the drama?


----------



## bag-mania

Um, not like this isn’t super creepy or anything. 









						Kanye West Buries Cartoon Pete Davidson Alive in New Music Video
					

Kanye West animates Pete Davidson's burial in his new music video for his song 'Eazy' with The Game.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sterntalerli said:


> Round one?


She's a single woman but the assets portion of their marriage has not been decided even though I believe there was a prenup, and there is the custody issues/schedules like who gets the kids where and when. This is where it will get uglier.









						Kim Kardashian Files to Become Legally Single in Kanye Divorce
					

Kim Kardashian wants to move forward with her life as a legally single woman, and just filed docs to do just that in her divorce with Ye ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> I thought Kanye wanted the divorce too. He’s getting what he wants, they’ll both be free to move on and they’ll share the kids. Why all the drama?


New album coming out?


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m glad she is finally divorced from him. He is cray cray but dumping lawyer #4 the day before their hearing is 100% a stalling tactic IMO. He doesn’t really want the divorce and was hoping to drag it out as long as he can.


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> New album coming out?



He always has something coming out, or says he does anyway.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> Um, not like this isn’t super creepy or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Buries Cartoon Pete Davidson Alive in New Music Video
> 
> 
> Kanye West animates Pete Davidson's burial in his new music video for his song 'Eazy' with The Game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


----------



## chowlover2

Who will be Kimmie’s next husband?


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> New album coming out?











						Unfinished or Not, Kanye’s ‘Donda 2’ Is a Fascinating Art Experiment
					

The current state of Kanye West is one in which albums are living documents whose real-time creation has been packaged and commodified alongside the music itself




					www.theringer.com


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> I’m glad she is finally divorced from him. He is cray cray but dumping lawyer #4 the day before their hearing is 100% a stalling tactic IMO. He doesn’t really want the divorce and was hoping to drag it out as long as he can.


I also heard that his lawyers were saying that they were having trouble with getting in touch with Kanye themselves.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West May End Up with Informal Custody Arrangement
					

Kim and Kanye may end up with an informal custody arrangement.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West May End Up with Informal Custody Arrangement
> 
> 
> Kim and Kanye may end up with an informal custody arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



That’s a good way to handle it. Don’t give him any opportunity to complain that he’s being kept from the kids. If he wants to spend time with them, he can come get them. I suspect once the divorce settles down he’ll go back to traveling around the world like before and won’t be around much. But the worst thing you can do with someone like Kanye is tell him there are any restrictions on what he does.


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West May End Up with Informal Custody Arrangement
> 
> 
> Kim and Kanye may end up with an informal custody arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Well if this would be very adult behavior from the both of them and would be better for the kids in the long term. Hope this happens.


----------



## blueblues

bag-mania said:


> Um, not like this isn’t super creepy or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Buries Cartoon Pete Davidson Alive in New Music Video
> 
> 
> Kanye West animates Pete Davidson's burial in his new music video for his song 'Eazy' with The Game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Couldn’t this be called an illegal threat? How much further can he go before he gets arrested?


----------



## bag-mania

blueblues said:


> Couldn’t this be called an illegal threat? How much further can he go before he gets arrested?



If he didn’t get arrested for sucker punching a fan who asked for his autograph and leaving him sprawled on the pavement, the chances of being arrested for this video is zero.


----------



## pixiejenna

uhpharm01 said:


> I also heard that his lawyers were saying that they were having trouble with getting in touch with Kanye themselves.



Oh I;m sure he is a exceptionally difficult client. Especially because he doesn’t want the divorce if he wanted it he’d easily make himself available for them. He still believes that he’s above the law so he doesn’t have time for them.


----------



## pixiejenna

My main issue with that kind of custody situation Ye will take full advantage of it. He[ll drop by at the drop of a hat whenever he feels like and disrupt whatever they have going on at the time because he decided on a whim to take his kids somewhere. I can also see him using it as a excuse to drop by her home frequently just to be nosy. Also I don’t think that the kids should be subjected to his “church” service. I think that BagMania is right, once he finally accepts the divorce he’ll go back to living his life with minimal interaction with the kids while he galavants around the world. He was virtually non existent in their lives before the divorce.


----------



## bag-mania

Julia Fox speaks about her two weeks of dating Kanye. Her takeaway is it was like a crash course in being famous and she lost 15 pounds.









						Julia Fox Says She 'Tried Her Best' While Dating Kanye West and Calls Him 'The Ultimate Stunt Queen'
					

Julia Fox opened up about her life with 'the ultimate stunt queen' Kanye West, revealing she lost 15 lbs. during their brief romance.




					people.com


----------



## limom

Sad and disturbing for the children, there is only so much a good therapist can do with childhood trauma, imo.
Hopefully, it all ends well for all.
What is his PR strategy at this point?
Chaos for all?


----------



## pixiejenna

So they loosely dated for 2 weeks and she’s still milking it. No one knew who she was before she started dating him and no one cares about her now. I’m even using the term dating pretty loosely because we all know it was more of a business arrangement on his end and she was willing to play along.


----------



## limom

If he needs an AARP replacement, I am available  
YE, call me.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm dying to lose the 15 pounds I gained during the pandemic and gain a birkin, but there's no way I'd subject myself to a business arrangement with 'ye. Julia Fox is way past her expiration date and is desperately clinging on to her 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> I'm dying to lose the 15 pounds I gained during the pandemic and gain a birkin, but there's no way I'd subject myself to a business arrangement with 'ye. Julia Fox is way past her expiration date and is desperately clinging on to her 15 minutes of fame.


I've dealt with worse than Ye.  As long as no *ahem* favors are required, two weeks for a Birkin and 15 lbs weight loss?  I don't even want the fame.  Count me in!!


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I've dealt with worse than Ye.  As long as no *ahem* favors are required, two weeks for a Birkin and 15 lbs weight loss?  I don't even want the fame.  Count me in!!


The line is getting longer


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> The line is getting longer


Who’d thought Ye would be this popular! Maybe we could send him to The Bachelor, instead of a rose you get an Hermes bag


----------



## Coach Superfan

bag-mania said:


> Um, not like this isn’t super creepy or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Buries Cartoon Pete Davidson Alive in New Music Video
> 
> 
> Kanye West animates Pete Davidson's burial in his new music video for his song 'Eazy' with The Game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com





blueblues said:


> Couldn’t this be called an illegal threat? How much further can he go before he gets arrested?


This video basically puts a target on Pete Davidson's back. Is this a separate video from the one where the Pete character is decapitated? Kanye doesn't have to physically touch him to get the results he wants. He is menacing Pete and Kim and essentially giving his fans the green light to take action under the guise of artistic creativity. He is a psychopath. This is how abusers exert control and mentally and emotionally abuse their victims. This is not okay. I've never been a fan of any of the Kardashians, but this kind of attention is not warranted or deserved and I feel for her and the kids.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> So they loosely dated for 2 weeks and she’s still milking it. No one knew who she was before she started dating him and no one cares about her now. I’m even using the term dating pretty loosely because we all know it was more of a business arrangement on his end and she was willing to play along.


I think that clip of her saying “uncut gaaaahhhms” on the call her daddy podcast killed any hope of her being famous. She came across so thirsty and desperate.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye is barking up the wrong tree thinking he can intimidate Pete Davidson. Everybody knows that nothing fazes Chad!


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this on FB sad but true. I may not be the biggest kardashian fan but I can empathize with her current situation. Sadly her wealth and resources are probably the only reason why she’s still safe and alive. Most women in this kind of situation are not as lucky.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian Had to Be Cut Out of Her Caution-Tape Catsuit
					

Kim Kardashian wore a catsuit wrapped in Balenciaga caution tape for the fashion house's fall 2022 show, which paid tribute to Ukrainian refugees.




					www.popsugar.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian Had to Be Cut Out of Her Caution-Tape Catsuit
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian wore a catsuit wrapped in Balenciaga caution tape for the fashion house's fall 2022 show, which paid tribute to Ukrainian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.popsugar.com


So no in-between bathroom breaks?


----------



## pukasonqo

Addicted to bags said:


> So no in-between bathroom breaks?


She pees in her Spanx so she wouldn’t need a bathroom break


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> So no in-between bathroom breaks?



I am not going to thank you for putting that image in my head!


----------



## bag-mania

While Kim is walking around wrapped in tape, Ye is being a drama queen again. It’s like he’s the only person who has ever been through a divorce.









						Kanye West Writes He's Dead in Dark Poem
					

Kanye West penned a super ominous poem about his death -- an event he says has already occurred -- and the foundation of his premise is murder.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-mania said:


> While Kim is walking around wrapped in tape, Ye is being a drama queen again. It’s like he’s the only person who has ever been through a divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Writes He's Dead in Dark Poem
> 
> 
> Kanye West penned a super ominous poem about his death -- an event he says has already occurred -- and the foundation of his premise is murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


We need a quick eye-roll emoji in the Like section but in the meanwhile,


----------



## lanasyogamama

“Walking” is being kind to how she moved in that getup.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> “Walking” is being kind to how she moved in that getup.



Would “oozing” be more descriptive?


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Would “oozing” be more descriptive?


No, because that would be more like Venom.  She literally looked like she had a stick up her massive behind.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lanasyogamama said:


> “Walking” is being kind to how she moved in that getup.





bag-mania said:


> Would “oozing” be more descriptive?





purseinsanity said:


> No, because that would be more like Venom.  She literally looked like she had a stick up her massive behind.


Oh you guys are making others look at me as I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## Addicted to bags

purseinsanity said:


> No, because that would be more like Venom.  She literally looked like she had a stick up her massive behind.


She does look like she might topple over    Maybe that's why the guys are beside her to catch


----------



## bag-princess

is this satire????









						Kim Kardashian Thinks 'Nobody Wants to Work'
					

Kim Kardashian is just appalled that "nobody wants to work these days."




					jezebel.com


----------



## limom

Not everyone is as versatile as Ms Kardashian Thomas Humphries West…


----------



## bag-princess

here is your warning - procede with caution 










						Kim poses in CROTCHLESS see-through catsuit for sexiest SKIMS photoshoot yet
					

KIM Kardashian posed in a CROTCHLESS see-through catsuit for her sexiest SKIMS photoshoot yet. The 41-year-old teased her company’s latest line on Wednesday. The SKIMS Instagram account shared nume…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## limom

oh hel$ no. It is close to dinner time and before cocktail hour.
I‘ll pass


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> is this satire????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Thinks 'Nobody Wants to Work'
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is just appalled that "nobody wants to work these days."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com


Like most rich, spoiled-from-birth celebrities, she has no idea what regular people go through. 

If everyone's mother sold their sex tapes and paid for their surgeries so they could spend the next 20 years naked on the internet, she wouldn't have made it either because there would be too much competition.  lol


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> is this satire????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Thinks 'Nobody Wants to Work'
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is just appalled that "nobody wants to work these days."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com


Seems like it.  Sarcasm at its finest.  The author certainly doesn't mince words when it comes to KK!


----------



## limom

Twitter is in shambles


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Twitter is in shambles






UNPAID!!!!     i know that there are some fans of theirs that would be foolish enough to think being honored to run around all over the place for them - while in school - would be a payment enough!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Creating controversy to get people to watch? Yawn.... no thanks.









						Kim Kardashian Has Sparked A Divide After Revealing That Kanye West Will Appear In “The Kardashians” With A Major Arc In The First Episode
					

“I don’t think I would ever criticize the father of my children on my TV show... I’m always really respectful of what the kids will see. The reality is, we’re always a family. We always will have a love and respect for each other.”




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## BleuSaphir

She spoke some nerves to say work hard…true entrepreneurs do that with A LOT of sacrifices with MANY times not going well With so much starts up they thought about. Losing so much money. Owing so much money if borrowed. 

She has been given handouts to create a business like Her and Kylie makeup line. Those were all produce by the parent company Colorpop! They never formulated their own make up powder or the lipstick either. She need to shut her mouth. She never knows the true hardship of working your ass off!


----------



## A bottle of Red

limom said:


> Twitter is in shambles



So an unpaid maid?


----------



## Jayne1

BleuSaphir said:


> She spoke some nerves to say work hard…true entrepreneurs do that with A LOT of sacrifices with MANY times not going well With so much starts up they thought about. Losing so much money. Owing so much money if borrowed.
> 
> She has been given handouts to create a business like Her and Kylie makeup line. Those were all produce by the parent company Colorpop! They never formulated their own make up powder or the lipstick either. She need to shut her mouth. She never knows the true hardship of working your ass off!


It was very commendable of her to study and pass the baby bar. But how could she do that with four children. Her staff was cooking, cleaning, and looking after the children while she studied. This woman really is clueless.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Twitter is in shambles



I'm sorry, but the fact she's talking about work ethic while dressed like a dominatrix is making me giggle.  And Kourtney chirping in??  Kourt is on vacation at least 355 days each year!


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sorry, but the fact she's talking about work ethic while dressed like a dominatrix is making me giggle.  And Kourtney chirping in??  Kourt is on vacation at least 355 days each year!



and the rest she is planning her vacation


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sorry, but the fact she's talking about work ethic while dressed like a dominatrix is making me giggle.  And Kourtney chirping in??  Kourt is on vacation at least 355 days each year!


I also was wondering about those getups!!


----------



## Sferics

It's calculated. They totally know how to get attention for the show.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sferics said:


> It's calculated. They totally know how to get attention for the show.


True, but nothing could make me watch that show.


----------



## bag-princess

Pete done fired the shots!!!  it’s on like donkey Kong!     











						Pete 'reveals texts 'with Kanye & 'pic of him in bed' with Kim
					

PETE Davidson revealed texts with Kanye West and shared a picture of himself in bed with Kim Kardashian as his feud with the rapper exploded. Pete’s friend, Saturday Night Live writer Dave Si…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Pete done fired the shots!!!  it’s on like donkey Kong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete 'reveals texts 'with Kanye & 'pic of him in bed' with Kim
> 
> 
> PETE Davidson revealed texts with Kanye West and shared a picture of himself in bed with Kim Kardashian as his feud with the rapper exploded. Pete’s friend, Saturday Night Live writer Dave Si…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


Master manipulators.  Great way to keep attention away from Kim's idiotic "Get off your f'ing a$$ and work" rant.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Master manipulators.  Great way to keep attention away from Kim's idiotic "Get off your f'ing a$$ and work" rant.




just saw where an insider said that kim purposely posted the photo of north with all the makeup on because she knew it would set off kanye.  which of course is her chance to look like the poor suffering mom who is always attacked for her parenting when she is doing the best she can.    everyone knew once he had served his purpose they were planning this.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> just saw where an insider said that kim purposely posted the photo of north with all the makeup on because she knew it would set off kanye.  which of course is her chance to look like the poor suffering mom who is always attacked for her parenting when she is doing the best she can.    everyone knew once he had served his purpose they were planning this.



I doubt it was to deliberately upset him, but I think she’s completely over caring about what Kanye is going to think. She’s been posting photos of North for her entire life and Kanye never had a problem with it while they were married. Now suddenly he does? I don’t like either one of them and I don’t have any sympathy for them. The only ones I feel bad for are the kids because it will be a miracle if they turn out okay.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> I doubt it was to deliberately upset him, but I think she’s completely over caring about what Kanye is going to think. She’s been posting photos of North for her entire life and Kanye never had a problem with it while they were married. Now suddenly he does? I don’t like either one of them and I don’t have any sympathy for them. The only ones I feel bad for are the kids because it will be a miracle if they turn out okay.


I was going to say that they will probably turn that just like the Jenner girls, fame monsters, but then if I think about it Kris and Caitlyn seem to get along pretty well even during hard times.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I doubt it was to deliberately upset him, but I think she’s completely over caring about what Kanye is going to think. She’s been posting photos of North for her entire life and Kanye never had a problem with it while they were married. Now suddenly he does? I don’t like either one of them and I don’t have any sympathy for them. The only ones I feel bad for are the kids because it will be a miracle if they turn out okay.




i don't doubt it at all because of the comments he has been making about north living with her so i can understand wanting to poke him out of spite but now she doesn't have to pretend that she cares about his feelings or what he thinks.  even with him living across the street which i just can't even imagine.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> just saw where an insider said that kim purposely posted the photo of north with all the makeup on because she knew it would set off kanye.  which of course is her chance to look like the poor suffering mom who is always attacked for her parenting when she is doing the best she can.    everyone knew once he had served his purpose they were planning this.


What pic? Is it still somewhere around?


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> just saw where an insider said that kim purposely posted the photo of north with all the makeup on because she knew it would set off kanye.  which of course is her chance to look like the poor suffering mom who is always attacked for her parenting when she is doing the best she can.    everyone knew once he had served his purpose they were planning this.


I'm pretty sure the pic of North I saw with all the makeup was a screenshot from her TikTok. Because Ye was continuing to rant that he doesn't want her on there (among other things)


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Master manipulators.  Great way to keep attention away from Kim's idiotic "Get off your f'ing a$$ and work" rant.


I can’t escape that video! It’s cringey and everywhere. It’s odd too bc I say this all the time about Kim- she appears extremely likeable in interviews, but that PSA did her NO favors. Not at all! She came across super bit*%y and judgmental. Then to top it off Kourt of all ppl pipes up and says something like, “exactly.” Girl, stay seated like way in the back. Pulease!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I can’t escape that video! It’s cringey and everywhere. It’s odd too bc I say this all the time about Kim- she appears extremely likeable in interviews, but that PSA did her NO favors. Not at all! She came across super bit*%y and judgmental. Then to top it off Kourt of all ppl pipes up and says something like, “exactly.” Girl, stay seated like way in the back. Pulease!


Yep.  Like I said earlier, Kourtney is on vacation 355 days each year so she can STFU.  Then again, I guess she works hard...I'd find it hard work to ram my tongue down Travis' throat every opportunity.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I can’t escape that video! It’s cringey and everywhere. It’s odd too bc I say this all the time about Kim- she appears extremely likeable in interviews, but that PSA did her NO favors. Not at all! She came across super bit*%y and judgmental. *Then to top it off Kourt of all ppl pipes up and says something like, “exactly.” Girl*, stay seated like way in the back. Pulease!



as if she has ever known anything about working hard - and kim has pointed about more times than we can count about how lazy she is!




purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  Like I said earlier, Kourtney is on vacation 355 days each year so she can STFU.  Then again, I guess she works hard...I'd find it hard work to ram my tongue down Travis' throat every opportunity.



she is obviously thinking it is hard work making sure she gets some poor fool to take the perfect pic of her butt with travis's hands all over it!  good help is always sooo hard to find for them of course - according to kim!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Tbh i feel bad for all the kids, there doesn't seem to be much stability or healthy male influence in their lives.


----------



## Sferics

A bottle of Red said:


> or healthy male influence in their lives.


----------



## bag-princess

DL and Kanye are having an epic twitter feud! 



#Kanye do you know how horrible you gotta be to make a #Kardashian date a white man! #TeamDl


----------



## Swanky

Something wrong with white men?


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> Something wrong with white men?




 that is the question that has been asked about her,khloe and kylie for years!


----------



## limom

meh, their specialty is damaged men of any color, imho.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> meh, their specialty is damaged men of any color, imho.



uh no. 

i don't why ya'll are acting shocked or surprised that he pointed this out when it has been talked about for YEARS - their preference for black men and especially their cultural appropriation.  and now khloe is getting cozy with tre songz again.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> uh no.
> 
> i don't why ya'll are acting shocked or surprised that he pointed this out when it has been talked about for YEARS - their preference for black men and especially their cultural appropriation.  and now khloe is getting cozy with tre songz again.


Not shocked at all. 
But the common trait of all those men is mommy issues.
Koko and Tre?
ew.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Not shocked at all.
> But the common trait of all those men is mommy issues.
> Koko and Tre?
> ew.



he’s about the only type that would want her and beggars can’t be choosers


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> he’s about the only type that would want her and beggars can’t be choosers


Tristan refuses to provide sperm for baby#2?
Lam Lam is free, I heard


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Tristan refuses to provide sperm for baby#2?
> Lam Lam is free, I heard



and very willing too!!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> uh no.
> 
> i don't why ya'll are acting shocked or surprised that he pointed this out when it has been talked about for YEARS - their preference for black men and especially their cultural appropriation.  and now khloe is getting cozy with tre songz again.


Bingo


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye needs to leave Trevor alone. 








						Kanye Hurls Racial Slur at Trevor Noah After Comedian Warns Kim Feud Could Turn Violent
					

Kanye West is turning his anger toward Trevor Noah now ... firing off a racial slur after Trevor warned Ye and Kim Kardashian's feud could turn violent.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye needs to leave Trevor alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye Hurls Racial Slur at Trevor Noah After Comedian Warns Kim Feud Could Turn Violent
> 
> 
> Kanye West is turning his anger toward Trevor Noah now ... firing off a racial slur after Trevor warned Ye and Kim Kardashian's feud could turn violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




he better!!  i bet those K's are glad he has his attention focused on everyone but them.........for now!


----------



## bag-mania

Instagram put Kanye in a time out for misbehaving.









						Kanye West Suspended From Posting on Instagram for 24 Hours
					

Kanye West has been suspended from posting on his Instagram.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I love Trevor Noah his book was really good I never would have imagined half of the stuff he went through growing up in South Africa. He’s addressing this behavior because he’s lived though it and knows the outcome. What Ye’s doing to Kim is 100% abuse. Some of his fans who eat up the stuff he spews think this is funny like it;s a game it’s not a game. Ye’s response is out of line goes on full attack any time he feels threatened by the truth. I feel for his kids because they will suffer the most from his horrible behavior.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I love Trevor Noah his book was really good I never would have imagined half of the stuff he went through growing up in South Africa. He’s addressing this behavior because he’s lived though it and knows the outcome. What Ye’s doing to Kim is 100% abuse. Some of his fans who eat up the stuff he spews think this is funny like it;s a game it’s not a game. Ye’s response is out of line goes on full attack any time he feels threatened by the truth. I feel for his kids because they will suffer the most from his horrible behavior.


It is funny to peeps because “Yesus” has juvenile funny lines and Kim is not in a position to have her head bashed on the ground, imo.
There is no unbalance of power here, thus little danger.
If anything Kim is going to get a great financial deal with full custody of the kids as he does not want them anyways (Right now)

And Kanye will have endless material for his 100 albums coming and Kim will be filming KUWK season 50..

Ye is a typical Gemini, Pete is a Scorpio though. Endless entertainment.


----------



## pukasonqo

Kanye West’s Instagram account suspended after Trevor Noah outburst
					

Rapper will lose access to social media platform for 24 hours




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> It is funny to peeps because “Yesus” has juvenile funny lines and Kim is not in a position to have her head bashed on the ground, imo.
> There is no unbalance of power here, thus little danger.



I used to think Kanye would never be violent until about a month ago when he was caught on video striking a fan and knocking him to the ground. It was  unprovoked and out of the blue, unless you consider asking for an autograph to be justification for being hit. So while I still believe Kim and the kids are probably safe, I can’t say he doesn’t have the potential to be dangerous anymore.


----------



## TC1

He needs a 5150 time out, not an IG one


----------



## bag-mania

There are photos today of Saint sitting in the front row of an NBA game. Those seats cost a fortune and the kid couldn’t look more bored. I wonder about celebrity kids who have been showered with the best of everything from birth. What do they have to aspire to or look forward to? I feel the same about Angelina and Brad’s kids. They always look disinterested at red carpet premieres.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> He needs a 5150 time out, not an IG one


I agree with you.  Sadly, he seems to be spiraling out of control.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> There are photos today of Saint sitting in the front row of an NBA game. Those seats cost a fortune and the kid couldn’t look more bored. I wonder about celebrity kids who have been showered with the best of everything from birth. What do they have to aspire to or look forward to? I feel the same about Angelina and Brad’s kids. They always look disinterested at red carpet premieres.


Especially when you don't have to work for something, you don't appreciate it as much, IMO.


----------



## LittleStar88




----------



## Lounorada

LittleStar88 said:


> View attachment 5355750





Now _this _is a show featuring the Kardashians that I would actually watch. This needs to be made. 
I would love to see that smug look wiped straight off her face.


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> Especially when you don't have to work for something, you don't appreciate it as much, IMO.



Definitely. Think about how much you loved your first really special piece of jewelry/purse whatever it was that you purchased for yourself.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## lanasyogamama

uhpharm01 said:


>



She really opened her self up for a magnifying glass on how she treats employees!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Definitely. Think about how much you loved your first really special piece of jewelry/purse whatever it was that you purchased for yourself.


I baby EVERYTHING even now, because I know how much effort went into getting the damn thing!   
I admit, it's almost insane, but...


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> I used to think Kanye would never be violent until about a month ago when he was caught on video striking a fan and knocking him to the ground. It was  unprovoked and out of the blue, unless you consider asking for an autograph to be justification for being hit. So while I still believe Kim and the kids are probably safe, I can’t say he doesn’t have the potential to be dangerous anymore.


Kanye is a diagnosed, bipolar individual with one known episode (to you) of violence, what he needs is a stay at a medical facility, j/s.

The funniest candid video of Kanye was when he hit the pole while walking with Kim.
And yes, I laughed




__





						kanye hitting the pole - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Sferics




----------



## limom

Nah, he does not care. 
As long as the kids are ok.
He is Richard Burton.
She is Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> The funniest candid video of Kanye was when he hit the pole while walking with Kim.
> And yes, I laughed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kanye hitting the pole - Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com




Hahahah! I love it  

But hmmm...was Kimbo preggo here with North? I find it is interesting she never turned full-frontal to him here...I guess she (unconsciously?) knew why and it was only just 2013.


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> Hahahah! I love it
> 
> But hmmm...was Kimbo preggo here with North? I find it is interesting she never turned full-frontal to him here...I guess she (unconsciously?) knew why and it was only just 2013.


He wanted her to get rid of the child at first (Twitter rant)
Then they had 3 more.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> He wanted her to get rid of the child at first (Twitter rant)
> Then they had 3 more.



Kanye was the reason they had the last two. Kim was ready to stop with Saint. She went with it as long as a surrogate was used for the others. She wasn’t going to carry another baby. The kids have everything they could want as far as material needs, I only hope they are getting their emotional needs met. Having one narcissist parent is rough, have two could really mess you up.


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> He wanted her to get rid of the child at first (Twitter rant)
> Then they had 3 more.



Yes, I know.
For me, her body language speaks volumes in the video.


----------



## bag-mania

The Grammys has decided Kanye is too much of a loose cannon to have be part of the show. They didn’t mind his unpredictable behavior for years but I guess he’s been too unstable lately to trust on live TV. 









						Kanye West Yanked from Grammys Performance Lineup
					

Kanye's involvement with the Grammys had been kept under wraps until now, as his team confirms he's been uninvited.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West petition to remove rapper from Coachella lineup nears 30,000 signatures
					

‘Coachella... should be ashamed of themselves,’ the petition stated




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

The video where he bang his head let me down a little bit of a rabbit hole where I came across a video that kind of made me feel bad for him. He was trying to load his car with luggage to go on a trip at like four in the morning and the Paparazi were there, and he really had no privacy and he was just begging th to get out of there. It’s so weird that his house was right on the street for anyone could stand there and talk to him.  I have no idea what that LA real estate is like though, In my mind even the most minor celebrity has an enormous mansion behind a gate.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> The Grammys has decided Kanye is too much of a loose cannon to have be part of the show. They didn’t mind his unpredictable behavior for years but I guess he’s been too unstable lately to trust on live TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Yanked from Grammys Performance Lineup
> 
> 
> Kanye's involvement with the Grammys had been kept under wraps until now, as his team confirms he's been uninvited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I didn't know that Trevor is hosting The Grammys.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> The video where he bang his head let me down a little bit of a rabbit hole where I came across a video that kind of made me feel bad for him. He was trying to load his car with luggage to go on a trip at like four in the morning and the Paparazi were there, and he really had no privacy and he was just begging th to get out of there. It’s so weird that his house was right on the street for anyone could stand there and talk to him.  I have no idea what that LA real estate is like though, In my mind even the most minor celebrity has an enormous mansion behind a gate.


He is being ambushed and provoked.
They know what makes him tick and he delivers.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't know that Trevor is hosting The Grammys.


The Game and his big mouth


----------



## limom

There is always a tweet.


----------



## bag-princess

oh scott - pete caught you!!!   











						Pete Davidson Catches Scott Disick Snoozing on 'Wild' Boys' Night as Kim Kardashian Parties in Miami
					

"Boyz night was wild," Scott Disick wrote with a clip on his Instagram Story, which Pete Davidson caught of the group snoozing through a movie




					people.com


----------



## LavenderIce

So, Kimmy is sorry you were offended by her statement.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> So, Kimmy is sorry you were offended by her statement.



Uh huh, sure. She must be really getting flack


----------



## TC1

They are executive producers. They have final say over all the edits "context" my ass


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> They are executive producers. They have final say over all the edits "context" my ass


Seriously, she only realized that remark was off tone for her audience .
I would bet you a nice lunch of your choosing that she really FEELS that way.


----------



## Sferics

LavenderIce said:


> So, Kimmy is sorry you were offended by her statement.




I never had any problem with her saying. Kill me, but I did understand what she was talking about.
And: The cap doesn't fit? Don't wear it.
Did she totally plan everything? Of course, she did. And everybody took the bait.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> I never had any problem with her saying. Kill me, but I did understand what she was talking about.
> And: The cap doesn't fit? Don't wear it.
> Did she totally plan everything? Of course, she did.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


What exactly was she saying?
It is so easy to put down the little minions who actually DO THE WORK. YMMV


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> What exactly was she saying?
> It is so easy to put down the little minions who actually DO THE WORK. YMMV


I'll leave it at what I wrote.


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> I'll leave it at what I wrote.


Likewise


----------



## limom

Carson and Vivica kept it real and made excellent points.


----------



## Addicted to bags

OMG! Robin Roberts from ABC is doing Kardashian family interview next Wednesday during prime time on ABC. WTF? 









						Khloé, Kourtney, Kim Kardashian Get Candid About Their Relationships in Robin Roberts Interview Special
					

The Kardashian siblings, as well as mom Kris Jenner, will sit down with Robin Roberts to talk about their lives in the spotlight and their upcoming Hulu series




					people.com


----------



## limom

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG! Robin Roberts from ABC is doing Kardashian family interview next Wednesday during prime time on ABC. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé, Kourtney, Kim Kardashian Get Candid About Their Relationships in Robin Roberts Interview Special
> 
> 
> The Kardashian siblings, as well as mom Kris Jenner, will sit down with Robin Roberts to talk about their lives in the spotlight and their upcoming Hulu series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Hulu is part of Disney/ABC.
Poor Robin Roberts.


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> Hulu is part of Disney/ABC.
> Poor Robin Roberts.


Oh that's right about Hulu! Poor Robin Roberts indeed.


----------



## uhpharm01

Why Kanye West Skipped the 2022 Grammys
					

It comes amid reports that West told Kim Kardashian “he will go away somewhere to get better.”




					www.elle.com
				












						Kanye West Misses 2022 Grammys, Still Takes Home Two Awards for ‘Donda’
					

West won in the best melodic rap performance and best rap song categories.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




So Kanye won two Grammys on Sunday but he wasn't there because he was getting the help that he needs but Kanye was banned from performing due to his crazy behavior on twitter.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West's rep says reports of him 'going away to get help' in wake of Kim Kardashian split are 'simply untrue'
					

A representative for Kanye West says that reports of him seeking help following the recent drama between him, ex-wife Kim Kardashian and her new boyfriend Pete Davidson are false




					www.yahoo.com
				




here's an update.


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West's rep says reports of him 'going away to get help' in wake of Kim Kardashian split are 'simply untrue'
> 
> 
> A representative for Kanye West says that reports of him seeking help following the recent drama between him, ex-wife Kim Kardashian and her new boyfriend Pete Davidson are false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an update.



It was too much to hope that he would decide to get help on his own.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> It was too much to hope that he would decide to get help on his own.


dp


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> It was too much to hope that he would decide to get help on his own.


I don't like Jason Lee, he's the same person that claimed that the Queen was dead and it came out that the Queen wasn't dead.









						Kanye West Enlists Hollywood Unlocked’s Jason Lee as His Head of Media and Partnerships (EXCLUSIVE)
					

Kanye West has added a high-profile media figure to his executive ranks, naming Jason Lee, the founder-CEO of Hollywood Unlocked, to his team under the title of head of media and partnerships. Lee …




					variety.com
				












						Jason Lee Finally Concedes the Queen is Still Alive After Pictures Released
					

A gossip website claimed the U.K. monarch was dead—but backed down after new pictures were released of the 95-year-old holding a video call.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> I don't like Jason Lee, he's the same person that claimed that the Queen was dead and it came out that the Queen wasn't dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Enlists Hollywood Unlocked’s Jason Lee as His Head of Media and Partnerships (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> Kanye West has added a high-profile media figure to his executive ranks, naming Jason Lee, the founder-CEO of Hollywood Unlocked, to his team under the title of head of media and partnerships. Lee …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Lee Finally Concedes the Queen is Still Alive After Pictures Released
> 
> 
> A gossip website claimed the U.K. monarch was dead—but backed down after new pictures were released of the 95-year-old holding a video call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



So he’s a chronic liar and gets paid for it.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> *So he’s a chronic liar *and gets paid for it.


 SMH.


----------



## uhpharm01

A petition to remove Kanye West from Coachella has nearly 50,000 signatures
					

Kanye West has already been banned from playing at the Grammys this year, but nearly 50k people are hoping Coachella follows suit.




					www.hola.com
				




Did Coachella ask Kanye to pull out of Coachella?


----------



## TC1

There have been kanye sightings with his new GF all over the place.. I knew the "getting help" was a total farce.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TC1 said:


> There have been kanye sightings with his new GF all over the place.. I knew the "getting help" was a total farce.


Is the Kim-look-alike GF?


----------



## pixiejenna

Now that Ye was dropped from Coachella I wonder if that also means Travis scott is also dropped.  They were supposed to do a performance together the first for him since astroworld. I don't know if he was also going to do other songs without Ye.


----------



## bag-princess

Ye buys birkins with the greatest of ease!!   











						Chaney Jones Thanks Kanye West For Rare Metallic Silver Birkin Bag
					

Ye knows how to give a great gift.




					www.hotnewhiphop.com


----------



## TC1

Addicted to bags said:


> Is the Kim-look-alike GF?


Yep


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Ye buys birkins with the greatest of ease!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaney Jones Thanks Kanye West For Rare Metallic Silver Birkin Bag
> 
> 
> Ye knows how to give a great gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hotnewhiphop.com


“The biggest goat, so proud.”


----------



## limom

They look great together. She is young pretty and he looks somehow pacified/happy.
Kim must be thrilled.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Now that Ye was dropped from Coachella I wonder if that also means Travis scott is also dropped.  They were supposed to do a performance together the first for him since astroworld. I don't know if he was also going to do other songs without Ye.


Travis Scott was removed from the Coachella 2022 performance lineup back on 12/13/2021 which is why Ye was talking about bring Travis on stage with him, if I remember correctly.

ETA: No Travis Scott will not be performing either. 









						Travis Scott Removed From Coachella 2022 Lineup
					

The Astroworld fallout continues




					www.billboard.com
				












						Kanye West's Coachella Performance Has Been Cancelled, Travis Scott Won't Appear Either
					

Ye was last publicly seen late last month at his son's soccer game with Kim Kardashian.




					www.hotnewhiphop.com


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s weird that Ye has a soft spot in his heart for Travis who’s responsible for causing so much harm and pain to hundreds if not thousands of his fans. He felt the need to bring him onstage to help him out. Meanwhile Kim the mother if his 4 children gets the sh!t end of the stick and he harasses her and her boyfriend too. Posting BS things on the regular in social media in a effort to turn people against them. They might be two apples from the same tree.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> Ye buys birkins with the greatest of ease!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaney Jones Thanks Kanye West For Rare Metallic Silver Birkin Bag
> 
> 
> Ye knows how to give a great gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hotnewhiphop.com



Wow, that’s a nice one. How long has this girlfriend been around, two weeks?


----------



## limom

Prive porter?
Ok now


----------



## Addicted to bags

Didn't Kanye say he'd do "something" to prevent Pete from meeting his kids? Well not only is he meeting them, he's playing with them.









						Pete Davidson And North West Joyride, Hang with Kim Kardashian's Family — TMZ
					

Kim Kardashian has taken a big step in a relationship that is getting more and more serious ... her boyfriend, Pete Davidson, has now met the kids.




					apple.news


----------



## TC1

Kanye taking an interest in the kids was just a flash in the pan part of a manic episode. We all know he doesn't see or raise those kids, let alone decide who they meet.


----------



## uhpharm01

Caitlyn Jenner Says Kim Kardashian Introduced Her To Pete Davidson
					

Caitlyn Jenner says Kim Kardashian brought Pete Davidson over to her house.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Prive porter?
> Ok now


She's actually a well known reseller.  Kris Jenner, Cardi B, etc., have all bought Birkins from them.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> She's actually a well known reseller.  Kris Jenner, Cardi B, etc., have all bought Birkins from them.


Oh, for all his connections, Ye has to buy on the resellers market and pay a premium?
Or is it free advertisement for Privé?


----------



## meluvs2shop

She looked beautiful at their premiere last night. I loved her hair (much better than the super long extensions she prefers and made famous), makeup and even the metallic color on her. I’m not a fan of latex but I know she is. Dress looks very hard to breath in but she’s making it work.


----------



## limom

She is annoying as heck but she employs the best photoshop artists for sure.
Her face is a dream to work on.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yeah, her face is spectacular. Hopefully she stops messing with it. 

I still don’t get the Pete fascination but it seems every other Hollywood lady does so I’m missing something. And it can’t only be his D & charm. I can’t get passed the rest of the pkg. He reminds me of the guys from my college years that were fun at that time but not as a grown a$$ woman. That’s just me tho …from the outside looking into the fishbowl.


----------



## limom

You know of captains save a hoe, there are many women who specialize in projects men. J/S


----------



## lanasyogamama

She’s looking amazing.


----------



## LavenderIce

I wonder what her fashion will be now that Kanye is out of the picture. Come on Kim, let's see some color!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I feel like it’s still Kanye’s era of dressing. Her style has been so boring for the last few years. Altho, if I’m being honest her style never appealed to me. Her accessories, YES.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm impressed she got Pete into a suit or a sport coat! I can't tell if the pants match the coat   









						Pete Davidson and Kim Kardashian Took an Important Half Step in the Hollywood Life Cycle of Relationships — Vanity Fair
					

A red-carpet debut, done their way.




					apple.news


----------



## Jayne1

Now that she's not under Kanye's control anymore, she has gone back to smiling.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> It was too much to hope that he would decide to get help on his own.











						Kanye West looking for ‘behavioral’ treatment at ‘luxury’ facility
					

A source tells us while the hunt is on for the perfect place, “Kanye hasn’t agreed,” because he wants the spot “to be in a beautiful setting with a luxury component.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West looking for ‘behavioral’ treatment at ‘luxury’ facility
> 
> 
> A source tells us while the hunt is on for the perfect place, “Kanye hasn’t agreed,” because he wants the spot “to be in a beautiful setting with a luxury component.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


He is a giant PIA. At least, it sounds like he is seeking help


----------



## bag-mania

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West looking for ‘behavioral’ treatment at ‘luxury’ facility
> 
> 
> A source tells us while the hunt is on for the perfect place, “Kanye hasn’t agreed,” because he wants the spot “to be in a beautiful setting with a luxury component.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



We’ll see. I’ll believe it when something more concrete happens than “a source said.” Kanye has a history of saying he’s going to do stuff he never does.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> We’ll see. I’ll believe it when something more concrete happens than “a source said.” Kanye has a history of saying he’s going to do stuff he never does.


A source aka PMK aka Kris Jong Un.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> We’ll see. I’ll believe it when something more concrete happens than “a source said.” Kanye has a history of saying he’s going to do stuff he never does.


Plus he wants a therapist that tells him what he wants to hear: he is more talented than Leonardo, Michelangelo and Van Gogh thrown together, best music since Beethoven…


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> Plus he wants a therapist that tells him what he wants to hear: he is more talented than Leonardo, Michelangelo and Van Gogh thrown together, *best music since Beethoven…*



He’ll want to be told he sounds better than a heavenly choir of angels.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya I;m fairly skeptical I hope he gets help for his sake and the sake of his kids. In the end he’s the one who has to do the work. I don’t blame him for wanting privacy doing this but it kind of sounds more like he’s looking for a vacation spot and less than a facility. I can also see him shopping around until he finds a dr that pacifies him which is pretty much freaking useless to go then.

I know a woman who literally shopped psychologists until she found one that told her she was bipolar. She was told by 8 previous psychologists all told her she had borderline personality disorder. Which she didn’t want because that means that she would have to do behavior development therapy. She finally found one who said she was bipolar ‘a new type of bipolar’ none the less and she was magically all better after her first dose of bipolar meds. Lol anyone with two brain cells knows that’s not how those kind of drugs work. She wanted the bipolar diagnosis because then she wouldn’t have to take accountability for her actions and just blame it on her being manic.


----------



## bag-princess

this one right here!!! 









						North West sends sassy message to four-year-old cousin True Thompson
					

The daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West was less than enthused about the cat-themed kids party in Calabasas




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> this one right here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North West sends sassy message to four-year-old cousin True Thompson
> 
> 
> The daughter of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West was less than enthused about the cat-themed kids party in Calabasas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Sassy!


----------



## bag-princess

Jessica Simpson Details Daughter Maxwell's Friendship With North West
					

Jessica Simpson exclusively told Us Weekly about Kim Kardashian’s ‘amazing’ 8-year-old daughter North — take a look




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## bag-princess

North West Took Over 'Vogue' Shoot After Deciding Their Style Choices Were “Boring”
					

Kim Kardashian revealed that her daughter North West said 'Vogue' style choices were "boring" during a photo shoot, so she took over.




					www.romper.com


----------



## limom

Kim is not doing North a favor. She makes her sound entitled and difficult.
The stylist/Vogue team on the shoot.
Left: what Kim saw
Right:What they thought.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Kim is not doing North a favor. She makes her sound entitled and difficult.
> The stylist/Vogue team on the shoot.
> Left: what Kim saw
> Right:What they thought.
> View attachment 5379812



We can’t blame North. She’s the firstborn child of two narcissists and she has always been spoiled and indulged. She’s going to grow up exactly as you would expect her to under those circumstances. Obnoxious.


----------



## Jayne1

So will this Pete thing be over after the Hulu show airs. 

She may have passed the baby bar but she knows where her money is coming from. I don’t think they want to pay for their own takeout salads and luxury vacations. They need viewers for the show and she promised to tell-all on Hulu.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> We can’t blame North. She’s the firstborn child of two narcissists and she has always been spoiled and indulged. She’s going to grow up exactly as you would expect her to under those circumstances. Obnoxious.


Totally true, but it still makes me cringe


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> We can’t blame North. She’s the firstborn child of two narcissists and she has always been spoiled and indulged. She’s going to grow up exactly as you would expect her to under those circumstances. Obnoxious.




and she is just a child now but look what comes out her mouth!!  i can't even imagine her as a teenager.  nobody is going to like her or want to be around her.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> and she is just a child now but look what comes out her mouth!!  i can't even imagine her as a teenager.  nobody is going to like her or want to be around her.



Oh, she’s going to be a nightmare. She’s going to wonder why everyone doesn’t believe she’s as perfect and amazing as she does.


----------



## pixiejenna

North is a little Ye in the making dressing everyone how she sees fit. I will say a all black wardrobe is somewhat drab for a photo shoot with kids. If this is how she acts at 8 we’re in for some good entertainment as she gets older lol. Especially with her siblings I can see a lot of competition between them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> Oh, she’s going to be a nightmare. She’s going to wonder why everyone doesn’t believe she’s as perfect and amazing as she does.


Hmmm, kind of like Jada and Will’s kids?


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Hmmm, kind of like Jada and Will’s kids?





no - nothing like them.  not even close.  1000 times worse.


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> North is a little Ye in the making dressing everyone how she sees fit. I will say a all black wardrobe is somewhat drab for a photo shoot with kids. If this is how she acts at 8 we’re in for some good entertainment as she gets older lol. Especially with her siblings I can see a lot of competition between them.



Not just her siblings, her cousins too!


----------



## TC1

OK, so I watched the new show last night. Kim says that she and Kanye aren't together, but he still tells her what to wear 7 days a week. Sends her the outfits a week at a time and that's how she likes it. Like a robot. The rest of the show was okay..you can tell they are being a bit more "open" I guess...to try to wrangle in new viewers to deliver on this new show. 
Kim's kids are pretty comfortable being brats in front of a house full of people..I'll say that much.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> no - nothing like them.  not even close.  1000 times worse.


Legit scary.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> Legit scary.



Willow and Jaden might believe they are geniuses but I don’t recall them ever saying mean things or insulting anyone or bossing people around. North behaves like she looks down on everyone.


----------



## pixiejenna

Randomly came across a tictock of them at Disney and I think that it‘s safe to say all of these kids are ef’ed.


----------



## limom

It is pretty typical of vip in Disney parks and the likes.
Although,  I once was there with Tyra and she rode with everybody.
And she was nice with the guide as well. A shock compared to her image.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Willow and Jaden might believe they are geniuses but I don’t recall them ever saying mean things or insulting anyone or bossing people around. North behaves like she looks down on everyone.




this is exactly what i meant - but got caught up with something else and could not continue.
they may have their weird ideas about people and things but i have never seen them say anything that insults other people.  not even now that they are grown!  north is child who thinks she knows better than adults!   too bad nobody had the nerve to tell her that she ain't running nothing around there and to go sit down somewhere!


----------



## limom

North is her father’s daughter in all aspects, imo.
In one way, it is nice that she is strong willed and artistic but she still needs to have basic manners.
IMHO, she might also be having  issues due to her parents divorce, too.
Plus, kids are growing so much faster nowadays, she might be going thru puberty already.
Kris needs to hire a firmer psych.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> North is her father’s daughter in all aspects, imo.
> In one way, it is nice that she is strong willed and artistic but she still needs to have basic manners.
> IMHO, she might also be having  issues due to her parents divorce, too.
> Plus, kids are growing so much faster nowadays, she might be going thru puberty already.
> Kris needs to hire a firmer psych.


As if Ye would let Kris Jong Un put his favourite child in therapy


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> As if Ye would let *Kris Jong Un *put his favourite child in therapy




never gets old!!!     kris does not want ye's smoke and have him calling her this again.


----------



## Swanky

We do the VIP at Disney but I’ve never seen people get the ride to themselves. I could never do that, I’d feel like an absolute tool.


----------



## Jayne1

I noticed Khloe because she was patting with her fake hair as she does...  lol


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> It is pretty typical of vip in Disney parks and the likes.
> Although,  I once was there with Tyra and she rode with everybody.
> And she was nice with the guide as well. A shock compared to her image.



I know you can cut the line with a VIP pass. But I would feel like a a$swhole to litterly ride the whole ride by myself/my group which is what they did.


----------



## Swanky

Shame on Disney, seriously.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Shame on Disney, seriously.


Nope. Shame on Kim and the new filming production.


pixiejenna said:


> I know you can cut the line with a VIP pass. But I would feel like a a$swhole to litterly ride the whole ride by myself/my group which is what they did.


It must be different level of VIP. 
Same as the airport, you can have a concierge getting you thru the lines and straight to the lounges.
There are more exclusive lounges too. 

Happy Easter to the Gossip Queens


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> *Nope. Shame on Kim and the new filming production.*
> 
> It must be different level of VIP.
> Same as the airport, you can have a concierge getting you thru the lines and straight to the lounges.
> There are more exclusive lounges too.
> 
> Happy Easter to the Gossip Queens




this is on Disney - they could not have filmed anything if Disney had told them no. it's not like they needed press from the K's.  or they would have just had to film them riding along with all the other people.  it would not have killed those kids to have to be among regular people. 

Happy Easter!!


----------



## bag-princess

Potential jurors for Kardashians air disdain to their faces
					

Talking trash about the Kardashians is a common pastime for many ordinary Americans.  Kim Kardashian, her mother Kris Jenner and her sisters Khloe Kardashian and Kylie Jenner all sat in the front row of a Los Angeles courtroom as prospective jurors aired their feelings about the famous family...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## pixiejenna

On the way to work they were talking about this on the radio and one of the jurors said they only knew of Kim because of her porn but never watched any of their shows LOL so he doesn’t have a favorable opinion of her. They’ll have a hard time picking jurors.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> On the way to work they were talking about this on the radio and one of the jurors said they only knew of Kim because of her porn but never watched any of their shows LOL so he doesn’t have a favorable opinion of her.* They’ll have a hard time picking jurors.*



exactly!  it could take weeks judging by these comments!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m surprised that one potential juror liked Chyna because they go to the same nail salon. I wonder if there’s a timeframe for the juror selection because pretty much everyone has heard of the Kardashian’s and many will fall into either “love them” or ”hate them”. I could see this taking more than a few weeks to do.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I'm willing to bet the Karjenner's lawyer tries to get the case dismissed off of juror prejudice/inability to convene an impartial jury or some BS. The fact they weren't able to pay off Chyna means she's got some receipts they don't want aired out- and they'll do anything to prevent the emerald curtain from falling and revealing the truth. The judge is already up to some mess- one of the potential jurors even asked why there were having Fiji water hand delivered to them when they'd never seen this happen in another trial (the potential juror had been selected for other trials.)


----------



## limom

They mess with the wrong one
Oh well. I am here for all of it.
As far as Chyna being a stripper and a bad mother, bullcrap. And her attorney could show hours and hours of the Kard promoting incest and more.
Pay the lady.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> They mess with the wrong one
> Oh well. I am here for all of it.
> As far as Chyna being a stripper and a bad mother, bullcrap. And her attorney could show hours and hours of the Kard promoting incest and more.
> Pay the lady.
> 
> View attachment 5384048



Promoting incest?!  When?  I haven’t watched the show in years, so bear with me…


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Promoting incest?!  When?  I haven’t watched the show in years, so bear with me…


Remember, the gross sex talk between sisters, the sex tapes involving sisters…
So yes, they promoted incest.

Chyna might be a stripper but she is honest about it and probably way less freaky than the Kard/Jenner.


----------



## bag-princess

The Kardashian courtroom sketches are ruthlessly mocked online
					

They've been doing their best to keep a low profile in Blac Chyna's $108 million lawsuit against them, with the Kardashian family yet to be pictured in court.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Remember, the gross sex talk between sisters, the sex tapes involving sisters…
> So yes, they promoted incest.
> 
> Chyna might be a stripper but she is honest about it and probably way less freaky than the Kard/Jenner.


I don’t remember the sisters talking about having sex with each other?  And the sex tapes were Kim with RJ right?  Are there other sex tapes?  (I’m not defending them BTW.  I remember thinking their talks were somewhat inappropriate, but I know girls talk about sex with other friends, so maybe sisters do as well.) Talking with your sister about sex doesn’t mean promoting incest IMO.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I don’t remember the sisters talking about having sex with each other?  And the sex tapes were Kim with RJ right?  Are there other sex tapes?  (I’m not defending them BTW.  I remember thinking their talks were somewhat inappropriate, but I know girls talk about sex with other friends, so maybe sisters do as well.) Talking with your sister about sex doesn’t mean promoting incest IMO.


Nope. The way they talked was beyond regular banter especially while filmed.

There was another tape/situation involving the girls (khourtney for sure)under aged, the FBI was involved.

I can’t remember all the details.
Same situation as the girls next door btw. 
As far as the lawsuit, Kris put it all in emails.
She will go down. Rightly or not.
Say it, forget it. Write it, regret it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kim Kardashian Has Entered Her Experimental Fashion Phase With Pete Davidson — Vogue
					

Thanks to her wardrobe, Kim Kardashian has become a perpetual chameleon. She went through her closet-cleaning era in a rotation of Juicy Couture velour tracksuits, the Keeping Up With the Kardashian years one bandage dress at a time, and her relationship with Kanye West ushered in a bevy of...




					apple.news


----------



## bisousx

*BLAC CHYNA - I HAVEN'T PAID TAXES IN YEARS!!!... Has No Bank Account*

*Blac Chyna*'s long overdue for a good accountant ... after testifying in court that she hasn't paid her taxes in years, and doesn't even have a bank account.

BC was questioned about her finances by the Kardashians' defense lawyer, *Michael Rhodes*, on Thursday on Day 2 of her testimony in her civil case ... and she admitted she hadn't filed her taxes since 2018 or 2019.

She says the last filing was for her businesses -- Lashed LLC, 88 Fin, and Blac Chyna Inc. ... she tells Rhodes the last time she personally filed was back in 2015. She also said she doesn't have any personal bank accounts.

Chyna also revealed she'd made about $2 million in 2020, 2019 and 2018 ... and makes money through celebrity appearances -- like $25k for an upcoming celebrity boxing match. However, her main moneymaker seems to be OnlyFans, on which she claims she's made $1 million.

https://www.tmz.com/2022/04/21/blac-chyna-not-paying-taxes-bank-account-kardashian-trial/


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> *BLAC CHYNA - I HAVEN'T PAID TAXES IN YEARS!!!... Has No Bank Account*
> 
> *Blac Chyna*'s long overdue for a good accountant ... after testifying in court that she hasn't paid her taxes in years, and doesn't even have a bank account.
> 
> BC was questioned about her finances by the Kardashians' defense lawyer, *Michael Rhodes*, on Thursday on Day 2 of her testimony in her civil case ... and she admitted she hadn't filed her taxes since 2018 or 2019.
> 
> She says the last filing was for her businesses -- Lashed LLC, 88 Fin, and Blac Chyna Inc. ... she tells Rhodes the last time she personally filed was back in 2015. She also said she doesn't have any personal bank accounts.
> 
> Chyna also revealed she'd made about $2 million in 2020, 2019 and 2018 ... and makes money through celebrity appearances -- like $25k for an upcoming celebrity boxing match. However, her main moneymaker seems to be OnlyFans, on which she claims she's made $1 million.
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2022/04/21/blac-chyna-not-paying-taxes-bank-account-kardashian-trial/





i saw this early and just had to shake my head!


----------



## zinacef

So that’s the reason why she has to sell or return her leased cars—- not because of inadequate child support. So sad that in few years she’s gonna lose all she’s got and be homeless, be sick  and will have no support at all. can’t be a stripper or appear in clubs forever, maybe still can escort but still that market got to be super saturated by now considering the economy and all.


----------



## bag-mania

Earned $2 million and didn’t think she needed to pay taxes on it. What a fantasy world some of these celebrities live in.


----------



## TC1

I think Blac Chyna is gonna be in a boat load of debt when this is all over. Who doesn't have a bank account???


----------



## limom

People who deal in cash and have cash at the house.
And elsewhere….
Speaking of which, who is paying the retainer?


----------



## Jayne1

Not paying taxes - was that a boast or a humble admission?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Isn’t she going to end up in jail?!


----------



## limom

Not so fast.








						‘Lives were being ruined’: the dark history of Girls Gone Wild — Guardian US
					

Joe Francis, the founder of the hugely successful softcore porn company, was supported by major celebrities yet allegations of violence and coercion have persisted




					apple.news


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn’t she going to end up in jail?!


She is uneducated, I suspect that everything is handled for her and she is incorporated


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> She is uneducated, I suspect that everything is handled for her and she is incorporated


I don't imagine the IRS sees that as an excuse not to file taxes.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I don't imagine the IRS sees that as an excuse not to file taxes.


Nope but she had to pay taxes for her legit work.
Does she do only fans?


----------



## pixiejenna

If she’s working as an independent contractor then no she hasn’t paid any taxes. She would be responsible for saving/paying her own taxes.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> If she’s working as an independent contractor then no she hasn’t paid any taxes. She would be responsible for saving/paying her own taxes.


The worst would be a penalty, right?


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I think Blac Chyna is gonna be in a boat load of debt when this is all over. Who doesn't have a bank account???


Erika Jayne


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> The worst would be a penalty, right?


Jail.  Leona Helmsley went to jail for tax evasion.  Why can't Blac Chyna?


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Jail.  Leona Helmsley went to jail for tax evasion.  Why can't Blac Chyna?


Oh, forgot about “only the little people pay taxes”


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> The worst would be a penalty, right?



Prison and fines. I guess it depends on how motivated the IRS is to make a example of you. For example a few of the stars from Teen Mom owe hundreds of thousands of back taxes and still haven’t been charged or them.


----------



## bisousx

*Blac Chyna slammed by Kardashian lawyer for bringing her ‘$100K Hermes bag’ to court trial despite claims of money loss*


While on the stand, Rob's baby mama was asked a series of questions about her income streams and alleged financial woes.

The reality TV family's legal council at one point took note of a purse Blac Chyna arrived in court with – an Hermes bag she carried on her arm.

He inquired: "Did you come to court with a $100k purse?"

She refuted his price estimate, alleging that the bag was actually worth $40k.

Michael also noted her many luxury cars, including a Lamborghini and Bentley that she recently sold.

He asked: "You're doing pretty well?"

Blac Chyna said in response that she "could be doing better."

https://www.the-sun.com/entertainme...shians&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1650581538


----------



## bisousx




----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> *Blac Chyna slammed by Kardashian lawyer for bringing her ‘$100K Hermes bag’ to court trial despite claims of money loss*
> 
> 
> While on the stand, Rob's baby mama was asked a series of questions about her income streams and alleged financial woes.
> 
> The reality TV family's legal council at one point took note of a purse Blac Chyna arrived in court with – an Hermes bag she carried on her arm.
> 
> He inquired: "Did you come to court with a $100k purse?"
> 
> She refuted his price estimate, alleging that the bag was actually worth $40k.
> 
> Michael also noted her many luxury cars, including a Lamborghini and Bentley that she recently sold.
> 
> He asked: "You're doing pretty well?"
> 
> Blac Chyna said in response that she "could be doing better."
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/entertainme...shians&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1650581538


It does drive me a little crazy when articles grossly inflate the price of some Birkins.    #firstworldproblems


----------



## bag-princess

Carrying a $100K bag around - as if  -does not mean you are flush with money. However she was a big dummy to bring it to court when her case is about not having money!


----------



## Addicted to bags

She put a gun to his head after strangling him with a phone cord? I don't remember any of that, but of course that would kill a season 2 of their relationship show  









						Kris Jenner Tearfully Testifies at Blac Chyna's Trial, Says She Did Not Have 'Influence' to Cancel Show — Variety
					

Kris Jenner took the stand for the second day in the $100M defamation trial brought on by Blac Chyna, the ex-fiancé of her son, Rob Kardashian. Chyna sued the Kardashian family in 2017, claiming they ruined her reality TV career. She has accused Jenner — the grandmother of her and Kardashian’s...




					apple.news


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone know what this lawsuit is about? Is it about revenge porn, the cancelled show, child support or what? All of the above?


----------



## pixiejenna

I love that the Kardashian’s lawyer brought up her 5 figure handbag. You think that her lawyer would have advised her to not carry a Hermes handbag to court when complaining about being poor. Hell even a $40,000 handbag is more than the cost of most peoples cars, way to alienate the jury.


----------



## pixiejenna

bisousx said:


> Does anyone know what this lawsuit is about? Is it about revenge porn, the cancelled show, child support or what? All of the above?



She’s suing them for loss of income. She believes that because their (her and robs) tv show was canceled that she lost future earnings. It’s the Kardashian’s fault the show was canceled, and because “they canceled her show” she wants money.

She whined on social media like a month ago about being a baby mama with no child support and having to sell 3 cars. Both Rob and Tyga shot back they have the majority of their kids time (they have their kids 5 days a week and she only has them 2 days a week). They also pay nearly 40,000 a year in private school tuition. It’s ironic that she’s crying over lack of child support because if she went for it in court, she’d end up paying the dads as they have the kids the majority of the time. She already has custody agreements in place.


----------



## limom

Well, now we know why she does not pay taxes. She is paid in bags


----------



## bag-princess

this blows her case about how she was sabotoged and the K's had the show cancelled










						‘Rob & Chyna’ producer testifies a Season 2 was never green lit
					

“I would not pick up this show,” he admitted via Zoom from his home in San Pedro, Calif. “There was no more Rob and Chyna.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## bisousx

I’m wondering when does the trial get to the part where the contracts between Blac Chyna and the producers are reviewed to see if there was a next season due for filming? You can’t “cancel” a season that never existed because it was never signed off on by all parties. Is she suing the network too? I guess in the US you can sue anyone and hope it sticks, but it seems frivolous. It sounds like BC is banking on the jury hating the Kardashians.

Also, why hasn’t Rob appeared?


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> I’m wondering when does the trial get to the part where the contracts between Blac Chyna and the producers are reviewed to see if there was a next season due for filming? You can’t “cancel” a season that never existed because it was never signed off on by all parties. Is she suing the network too? I guess in the US you can sue anyone and hope it sticks, but it seems frivolous. It sounds like BC is banking on the jury hating the Kardashians.
> 
> *Also, why hasn’t Rob appeared?*




because she is not suing him - she is suing all the K women! especially Kris for suggesting that the show be cancelled since they were no longer together and ruining her chance to make money.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bisousx said:


> Also, why hasn’t Rob appeared?



The lawsuit got split up into two different cases. In this one, she is accusing the Kardashians of ruining her career, and Rob will be sued for revenge porn in the other one.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> because she is not suing him - she is suing all the K women! especially Kris for suggesting that the show be cancelled since they were no longer together and ruining her chance to make money.






QueenofWrapDress said:


> The lawsuit got split up into two different cases. In this one, she is accusing the Kardashians of ruining her career, and Rob will be sued for revenge porn in the other one.



Oh yeah, I was just wondering why Rob hasn’t been called as a witness by either side yet. Seems like his testimony in regards to the show’s non-renewal would be as important as any of the K sisters’. I was wondering if his sisters view Rob as too fragile for court, and Blac Chyna doesn’t want further damaging info about their relationship demise to come out.


----------



## rose60610

I never heard of Blac Chyna until these past 3 pages of the thread and another 3 minutes on her Wiki page. Ugh. What a sh*t show. From what little I know and care even less, she doesn't have a case and Rob is an azzhole for posting explicit pictures of her.  The lawyers gotta be loving this, there's plenty of money to pay their fees.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

rose60610 said:


> I never heard of Blac Chyna until these past 3 pages of the thread and another 3 minutes on her Wiki page. Ugh. What a sh*t show. From what little I know and care even less, she doesn't have a case and Rob is an azzhole for posting explicit pictures of her.  The lawyers gotta be loving this, there's plenty of money to pay their fees.



I didn't have much of an opinion on Chyna until I saw her on Wendy Williams after Rob and her had split up. She was dressed appropriately, very articulate (I hadn't heard her speak before as I never watched the show) and softspoken and I really thought the Kardashians had probably wronged her and painted her as the villain.

But the physical assault on Rob sounds frightening, and that mother of hers? There's probably a reason Chyna turned out the way she did, and it's probably for the best Dream is with the Kardashians the majority of the time.


----------



## bisousx

Rob should 100% pay up if he posted explicit photos or texts of her.  Not sure how I feel about the rest of the allegations, but the whole family is messy… if the baby boy of the family brushed with the wrong woman then this kinda drama happens to normal families around the world all the time. Think about how many people come into tpf griping about their crazy BIL and SILs lol. I’m just here for the witty comments and funny articles.


----------



## Addicted to bags

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I didn't have much of an opinion on Chyna until I saw her on Wendy Williams after Rob and her had split up. She was dressed appropriately, very articulate (I hadn't heard her speak before as I never watched the show) and softspoken and I really thought the Kardashians had probably wronged her and painted her as the villain.
> 
> But the physical assault on Rob sounds frightening, and that mother of hers? There's probably a reason Chyna turned out the way she did, and it's probably for the best Dream is with the Kardashians the majority of the time.


After your comment about her mother I had to go look.    









						'I'm gonna get that judge': Blac Chyna's mom Tokyo Toni makes threats
					

Shalana Hunter, who goes by the name Tokyo Toni, was banned from court by Judge Gregory W. Alarcon after she posted on Monday threats against the Kardashians. She then threatened him.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pukasonqo

NM got my answer in the article @Addicted to bags posted
Tokyo Toni…classy
TBH why this need to keep it ghetto and make threats?


----------



## limom

In all fairness, the whole crew is ghetto, and the Kard are given a pass for whatever reason.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Can you guess who this is?


----------



## redney

Addicted to bags said:


> Can you guess who this is?
> 
> View attachment 5389066


Our own dear Kimberly. Many faces ago!


----------



## purseinsanity

redney said:


> Our own dear Kimberly. Many faces ago!


And butt implants.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Their faces mostly improved with PS, but their bodies are caricatures, some more than others.


----------



## purseinsanity

Kim Kardashian Clarifies Why She Photoshopped Niece True Over Stormi: 'It Wasn't the Aesthetic'
					

Kim Kardashian is owning up to rumors that she photoshopped niece True's face onto the body of Kylie Jenner's daughter Stormi in photos taken at Disneyland in December 2021




					people.com
				




These people are ridiculous.


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> Kim Kardashian Clarifies Why She Photoshopped Niece True Over Stormi: 'It Wasn't the Aesthetic'
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is owning up to rumors that she photoshopped niece True's face onto the body of Kylie Jenner's daughter Stormi in photos taken at Disneyland in December 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people are ridiculous.



Smoke, mirrors, PS and plastic surgery to create an illusion that is gobbled up by many


----------



## purseinsanity

pukasonqo said:


> Smoke, mirrors, PS and plastic surgery to create an illusion that is gobbled up by many


There is nothing real about these people.  What a sad society we live in, if this family is what many of our young people aspire to be.  God help us all.


----------



## Addicted to bags

pukasonqo said:


> Smoke, mirrors, PS and plastic surgery to create an illusion that is gobbled up by many


You forgot to mention the Bullsh*t too


----------



## lanasyogamama

It just seems exhausting


----------



## Sferics

So do we expect realness from anybody on IG now?


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian in tears after Kanye West retrieves sex tape from Ray J
					

Kanye ensured they won't be "getting extorted ever again."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian in tears after Kanye West retrieves sex tape from Ray J
> 
> 
> Kanye ensured they won't be "getting extorted ever again."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com




I have questions 
Among other things (like why is she sporting something for an arctic expedition inside a hotel room?)
How and why did Kanye get the whatever from Ray J?
How do they think there are no copies?
How do they know that this is the real s*** when there is nothing wild on the "tapes"?
Do they think we are...not...so...real hard to impress?


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> I have questions
> Among other things (like why is she sporting something for an arctic expedition inside a hotel room?)
> How and why did Kanye get the whatever from Ray J?
> How do they think there are no copies?
> How do they know that this is the real s*** when there is nothing wild on the "tapes"?
> Do they think we are...not...so...real hard to impress?


Ray J has been rumored to be a street pharmacist for years…
A mess.


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> Ray J has been rumored to be a street pharmacist for years…
> A mess.



Hm...but...hm...
* wrecking my brain *


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> I have questions
> Among other things (like why is she sporting something for an arctic expedition inside a hotel room?)
> How and why did Kanye get the whatever from Ray J?
> How do they think there are no copies?
> How do they know that this is the real s*** when there is nothing wild on the "tapes"?
> Do they think we are...not...so...real hard to impress?


----------



## limom

View attachment 5390990


----------



## limom

Oh Ye!

How can he explains that he basically manifested this? For Real?


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> I have questions
> Among other things (like why is she sporting something for an arctic expedition inside a hotel room?)
> How and why did Kanye get the whatever from Ray J?
> How do they think there are no copies?
> How do they know that this is the real s*** when there is nothing wild on the "tapes"?
> Do they think we are...not...so...real hard to impress?



those are valid questions. 


I heard that people are saying that Kim's son finding Kim's old sex tape on Roblox is fake. It's all made up drama by Kim and her family.









						Kardashians deny faking Roblox sex tape scene
					

Questions are being asked about a scene in The Kardashians, when Kim's son finds a sex tape ad on Roblox.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> those are valid questions.
> 
> 
> I heard that people are saying that Kim's son finding Kim's old sex tape on Roblox is fake. It's all made up drama by Kim and her family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashians deny faking Roblox sex tape scene
> 
> 
> Questions are being asked about a scene in The Kardashians, when Kim's son finds a sex tape ad on Roblox.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Her son?  The 5 year old?  He's googling sex tapes?  Oh, yes, he must be another genius like North.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> Her son?  The 5 year old?  He's googling sex tapes?  Oh, yes, he must be another genius like North.


yes her 5 yrs old, Roblox is claiming that Kim's old sex tapes isn't on their platform.


----------



## limom

Another silly storyline. Nobody put on passwords protected parental controls?
Or is he the second coming of Wayne?


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> yes her 5 yrs old, Roblox is claiming that Kim's old sex tapes isn't on their platform.


Wonder if the Kardashians' PR is run by Sunshine Sucks as well?  These stories reek of desperation, like another annoying couple that uses them.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Wonder if the Kardashians' PR is run by Sunshine Sucks as well?  These stories reek of desperation, like another annoying couple that uses them.


Is PMK expending her Empire?


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian in tears after Kanye West retrieves sex tape from Ray J
> 
> 
> Kanye ensured they won't be "getting extorted ever again."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com





Sferics said:


> I have questions
> Among other things (like why is she sporting something for an arctic expedition inside a hotel room?)
> How and why did Kanye get the whatever from Ray J?
> How do they think there are no copies?
> How do they know that this is the real s*** when there is nothing wild on the "tapes"?
> Do they think we are...not...so...real hard to impress?





purseinsanity said:


> Her son?  The 5 year old?  He's googling sex tapes?  Oh, yes, he must be another genius like North.


Ray J has spoken about this situation.








						Ray J Claims Kanye, Kim Kardashian Sex Tape Narrative 'Is a Lie'
					

Kanye West gave Kim Kardashian a hard drive allegedly containing her sex tape on Hulu's 'The Kardashians' — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> Wonder if the Kardashians' PR is run by Sunshine Sucks as well?  These stories reek of desperation, *like another annoying couple that uses them.*


I'm drawing a blank on who this can be.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kanye's month long ex-GF really knows how to grab attention    Don't know how she can walk in those boots! Not even going to comment on the dress


----------



## lanasyogamama

Addicted to bags said:


> Kanye's month long ex-GF really knows how to grab attention    Don't know how she can walk in those boots! Not even going to comment on the dress
> 
> View attachment 5392427


She is so thirsty


----------



## Sferics

Addicted to bags said:


> Don't know how she can walk in those boots!



My guess: neither does she.
She is just standing there, staging that she is strolling around and the moment they got the pic right two people "rescued" her like you'd help an old lady over the road 

PS: ...and hectically tie together those risky laces...


----------



## bag-mania

Have any of his post-Kim girlfriends lasted longer than a month? The boot girl is on borrowed time!


----------



## lallybelle

Oh sweet lord. This chick was not casually just crossing the street in that outfit and those boots.  You could fall off of those damn things and get a concussion. Ridiculous.


----------



## LittleStar88

Riding out those last seconds of her 15 minutes of fame…


----------



## meluvs2shop

This was a good watch! I felt bad for Amber after watching this. Double standard. Below you need FB. I’ll also share the YouTube link just in case.








						Kanye West Tormented Amber Rose For 10 Years | At first, Kanye West and Amber Rose seemed like a perfect couple. But when Amber suddenly left Kanye… his attitude towards her completely changed.  Our... | By Life Stories | Facebook
					

Created by Life Stories. Kanye West Tormented Amber Rose For 10 Years. 11M views, 106K likes, 45K loves, 7.5K comments, 25K shares: 11M views, 106K likes, 45K loves, 7.5K comments, 25K shares,...




					fb.watch


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Yikes. 10 years is a long time to be stalked and harrassed.

I remember when Kim and Kanye went official and there were rumours about overlap and cheating on Kanye's part. Some pap held a camera in her face asking about Kim and Kanye and her answer was so calm and classy. I can't even remember what she said - something along the lines of "Love is love" - but that stuck with me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t like how he said he needed 30 showers before getting with Kim after dating Amber. Then everyone laughed, of course. Plus all the questions reporters would ask Amber. Completely disrespectful name calling. 
Throwing out words like prostitute. :/


----------



## bag-princess

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Yikes. 10 years is a long time to be stalked and harrassed.
> 
> I remember when Kim and Kanye went official and there were rumours about overlap and cheating on Kanye's part. Some pap held a camera in her face asking about Kim and Kanye and her answer was so calm and classy. I can't even remember what she said - something along the lines of "Love is love" - but that stuck with me.



i remember that but like you i can't recall her exact words but yes she kept it classy!  and as she said she could get paid big $$$ to do a tell-all about kanye and has not given them what they wanted yet.  



meluvs2shop said:


> *I didn’t like how he said he needed 30 showers before getting with Kim after dating Amber. *Then everyone laughed, of course. Plus all the questions reporters would ask Amber. Completely disrespectful name calling.
> Throwing out words like prostitute. :/




that was disgusting and so disrespectful!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Was there an overlap tho? I didn’t think Kanye dated Kim so soon after his breakup with Amber? But according to the video I shared earlier, Amber broke up with Kanye bc of Kim? Im confused lol


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

meluvs2shop said:


> Was there an overlap tho? I didn’t think Kanye dated Kim so soon after his breakup with Amber? But according to the video I shared earlier, Amber broke up with Kanye bc of Kim? Im confused lol



I don't know, I thought I remembered rumours but it's entirely possible I got that wrong. It's been 10+ years and I didn't follow them closely back then.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yeah, 10+ years is a long time. In my case, I was only in my 30s so followed pop culture a lot more then.


----------



## MiniMabel

Addicted to bags said:


> Kanye's month long ex-GF really knows how to grab attention    Don't know how she can walk in those boots! Not even going to comment on the dress
> 
> View attachment 5392427




Yikes!  Are there any words to describe this?!  

Cheap as chips, perhaps?  Is she heading for a street corner to hand our her "business" cards?  What is the purpose of such behaviour?    

Yet another attention-seeking narcissist on the downhill slide........or one that has already reached the bottom (so to speak!). 

Sad beyond words.


----------



## Cribynkle

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn’t like how he said he needed 30 showers before getting with Kim after dating Amber. Then everyone laughed, of course. Plus all the questions reporters would ask Amber. Completely disrespectful name calling.
> Throwing out words like prostitute. :/


30 showers is a month's worth for most people I reckon? Needing to leave at least a month in between relationships seems very reasonable


----------



## bag-princess

this is just really doing too much 










						Pete Davidson gets tattoos of Kanye West's kids on his neck (photo) - Rolling Out
					

The petty feud between comedian Pete Davidson and Ye West continues to be waged unabated as Davidson one-ups Ye.



					rollingout.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bag-princess said:


> this is just really doing too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Davidson gets tattoos of Kanye West's kids on his neck (photo) - Rolling Out
> 
> 
> The petty feud between comedian Pete Davidson and Ye West continues to be waged unabated as Davidson one-ups Ye.
> 
> 
> 
> rollingout.com



Yeah that's completely out of line and in really bad taste. I am Team Kim in the dicorve proceedings because I really think she tried while he was being publicly horrible with his mental disorder he chooses not to treat (what's with claiming on stage Kim wanted to abort North? WTF) but I do think she should have told her bf of a hot minute a firm no here.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Her attorney is hinting they plan to appeal. 









						Kardashian-Jenner Family Wins Defamation Trial Against Blac Chyna, No Damages Awarded to Model
					

The ruling was finally announced on Monday in court, nearly two weeks after the trial began




					people.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kim looked stunning in Marilyn's dress I thought, but two observations:

1. completely not digging that bleached hair

2. maybe she wouldn't have had to lose 16 pounds in three weeks if she still had her natural a*s.


----------



## bag-princess

i am absolutely shocked they let her wear the actual dress!  it's so iconic and could never be replaced if something happened to it.   and why is she covering up her big money maker!!


----------



## pukasonqo

I thought the dress was sew into MM and designed to her proportions


----------



## bagsforme

bag-princess said:


> i am absolutely shocked they let her wear the actual dress!  it's so iconic and could never be replaced if something happened to it.   and why is she covering up her big money maker!!



I don't get it either.  Just the lotion alone on her will ruin the dress.  I'm sure they had to make some alterations.  WHY would they take a chance of it being ruined??


----------



## White Orchid

How does one lose that much weight so rapidly? (Simply curious - I love food too much)


----------



## lanasyogamama

I read that it fell very differently on Kim because she wore shapewear underneath while MM was nude or close to it.


----------



## redney

Her butt must be a hot mess in that dress. Have never seen her covering it up in every photo before.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i am absolutely shocked they let her wear the actual dress!  it's so iconic and could never be replaced if something happened to it.   and why is she covering up her big money maker!!





bagsforme said:


> I don't get it either.  Just the lotion alone on her will ruin the dress.  I'm sure they had to make some alterations.  WHY would they take a chance of it being ruined??



She only wore it for a few minutes and there were a bunch of rules she had to follow. I read that everyone who handled it had to wear gloves. She couldn’t have anything on herself that could stain or damage it. Given it’s age the dress is fragile.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> She only wore it for a few minutes and there were a bunch of rules she had to follow. I read that everyone who handled it had to wear gloves. She couldn’t have anything on herself that could stain or damage it. Given it’s age the dress is fragile.


Right? No spray tan??


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> Right? No spray tan??



She had to make certain sacrifices. I saw that the dress is currently owned by Ripley’s Believe It or Not. That explains why they were willing to loan it out for publicity purposes.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ripley's Believe It or Not! on Instagram: "An emotional moment for @KimKardashian as she tried on the Marilyn Monroe “Happy Birthday” dress for only the second time in history.⁠ ⁠ Great care was taken to preserve this piece of pop culture history. Wi
					

Ripley's Believe It or Not! shared a post on Instagram: "An emotional moment for @KimKardashian as she tried on the Marilyn Monroe “Happy Birthday” dress for only the second time in history.⁠ ⁠ Great care was taken to preserve this piece of pop culture history. With input from garment...




					www.instagram.com
				





Actually pretty interesting to see her trying it on with no make up.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BTS of #KimKardashian as she tried on the Marilyn Monroe “Happy Birthday” dress for the #MetGala
					






					youtube.com


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> BTS of #KimKardashian as she tried on the Marilyn Monroe “Happy Birthday” dress for the #MetGala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


I can't believe that Kim had to lose 16 pounds in order to fit into the dress. 

*KIM KARDASHIAN MUSEUM FIRST DENIED HER USING MONROE DRESS Came Back After Losing Lbs
5/3/2022 8:31 AM PT*








						Kim Kardashian Was Originally Denied Use of Marilyn Monroe's Dress
					

Believe it or not, Kim was originally denied the use of Marilyn Monroe's dress at the Met Gala, by the museum that's been preserving it for years.




					www.tmz.com
				










Believe it or not, *Kim Kardashian* was told first told she couldn't wear *Marilyn Monroe*'s iconic dress to the Met Gala ... but the museum holding the piece had a change of heart after Kim put in the work.

A spokesperson for Ripley's tells TMZ ... Kim's team reached out a few months ago after doing some research about the dress.

They met in March for a fitting but it didn't go well -- both Kim and the Ripley reps weren't happy with how it fit her, and the museum denied its use. Remember, the dress is 60 years old so the fabric and seams needed to be handled gently.


*Determined to make it work, we're told Kim came back to Ripleys a month later, after shedding some weight -- a reported 16 pounds -- and it was a better fit.*

As for the Met Gala carpet, Kim *wore the actual dress* to walk and take photos, but then changed into a replica for the actual event inside -- and returned the OG to Ripley's.

*You might think Ripley's would've requested a rental fee ... but we're told instead, Kim's making 2 donations to orgs in the Orlando area on the museum's behalf.*
The dress is going back on display starting Memorial Day, this time at the Ripley's in Hollywood, CA ... along with other accessories she paired with it at the Gala.


----------



## TC1

Yes, she only wore if for a few minutes for pics (you could see her legs shaking) I read the stole was covering the back because she couldn't do it up. Then she went and changed into a replica and I'm sure spray tanned she sh*t out of herself


----------



## meluvs2shop

Whatever shoes she’s wearing the iconic dress  with is ruining the look for me.


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> Whatever shoes she’s wearing the iconic dress  with is ruining the look for me.


She's very short..those are some REAL platforms. Might also explain the legs shaking.. I know mine would be.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is there a video of her legs shaking? Lol



TC1 said:


> She's very short..those are some REAL platforms. Might also explain the legs shaking.. I know mine would be.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do you think she had any anxiety about looking like Kanye’s ex Amber with the blonde hair? Because that was my first thought


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> Is there a video of her legs shaking? Lol


There were lots of clips (on IG) of her getting to the stairs and you can see the bottom of the dress..and her legs are shaking.


----------



## Jayne1

She had to surgically reduce her butt right?  It's so much smaller now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wondered about her bum too. No more injections I assume?


----------



## bag-mania

I thought her butt had implants. She may have had them removed.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I read she had been getting saline injections and slowed them down over time.


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> i am absolutely shocked they let her wear the actual dress!  it's so iconic and could never be replaced if something happened to it.   and why is she covering up her big money maker!!


She couldn't zip it up all the way in back so they had to Mcgyver it. Wore the fur to cover it.
I also read that she only wore the actual dress on the red carpet and they changed into a "faux" version. DOn't know if that's true.


----------



## hermes_lemming

VickyB said:


> She couldn't zip it up all the way in back so they had to Mcgyver it. Wore the fur to cover it.
> I also read that she only wore the actual dress on the red carpet and they changed into a "faux" version. DOn't know if that's true.


Its true. There's videos of her barely able to move in that dress








						Met Gala 2022: Kim Kardashian struggles to walk in sky-high heels
					

The reality star, 41, was the talk of this year's event as she donned the iconic dress Marilyn Monroe wore to sing Happy Birthday to President John F. Kennedy in 1962.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## hermes_lemming

meluvs2shop said:


> BTS of #KimKardashian as she tried on the Marilyn Monroe “Happy Birthday” dress for the #MetGala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


This is only the front


----------



## VickyB

Don't attendees plan what they are wearing months and months in advance of this shindig?

Why did she wait until the last minute? Makes no sense.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> She couldn't zip it up all the way in back so they had to Mcgyver it. Wore the fur to cover it.
> I also read that she only wore the actual dress on the red carpet and they changed into a "faux" version. DOn't know if that's true.





i read that too about her changing into a replica of the dress..........but i still think it was so stupid that she was even allowd to wear it for a few minutes since she still could not fit in it after supposedly losing 16 pounds!!   even after she got rid of most of that gargantuan a$$ of hers!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> i read that too about her changing into a replica of the dress..........but i still think it was so stupid that she was even allowd to wear it for a few minutes since she still could not fit in it after supposedly losing 16 pounds!!   even after she got rid of most of that gargantuan a$$ of hers!


I thought the dress was sawn into MM to ensure the fit so unless Kimbo had MM’s exact proportions it was never going to be a perfect fit
Smoke and mirrors as usual w the Kartrashians


----------



## Addicted to bags

hermes_lemming said:


> Its true. There's videos of her barely able to move in that dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met Gala 2022: Kim Kardashian struggles to walk in sky-high heels
> 
> 
> The reality star, 41, was the talk of this year's event as she donned the iconic dress Marilyn Monroe wore to sing Happy Birthday to President John F. Kennedy in 1962.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Not only did she have sky high shoes, that dress is a very tight sheath style even at the bottom. You can see the slit in the back doesn't go up very high. It's tough to walk in those type of dresses anyway.


----------



## LavenderIce

Given the fragility of the dress, she should not have been allowed to wear it. A replica, sure, the actual dress? No.


----------



## lorihmatthews

LavenderIce said:


> Given the fragility of the dress, she should not have been allowed to wear it. A replica, sure, the actual dress? No.



Totally agree with you here.


----------



## bag-mania

Kanye is being sued by a Texas pastor for sampling 70 seconds of his sermon and using it in his song without permission.









						Kanye Sued By Pastor For Sampling Sermon in 'Come To Life' on 'Donda'
					

Kanye West sued by Texas pastor for sampling sermon in 'Come To Life.'




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t understand why she wanted to wear the original dress and not a replica that would actually fit her. I dont like her hair either it honestly reminded me of Amber heard. I hope it was a wig and she didn’t bleach her hair. She just doesn’t look good as a blond.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s weird bc she has bleached her hair before, but I also got Amber vibes too. Odd bc they look nothing alike.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I shared the link below and pasted a snippet from the article. You are all so right as usual! She didn’t wear any body makeup as she usually does. Getting ready as a Kardashian sounds super labor intensive.

from the article:

“I’m extremely respectful to the dress and what it means to American history,” Kardashian told Vogue ahead of the Met Gala. “I would never want to sit in it or eat in it or have any risk of any damage to it and I won’t be wearing the kind of body makeup I usually do.”









						Kim Kardashian changed into replica of Marilyn Monroe dress at Met Gala 2022
					

The reality star turned heads when she wore the Hollywood bombshell’s iconic sheer dress, but it turns out she made a costume change once inside.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Swanky

Confusing excerpts:
“A special changing room was created especially for Kardashian, 41, to change into an exact copy of the sparkling dress, which is also owned by Ripley’s.”

“As for the replica, we can only assume Kardashian will keep it in her own archives, perfectly preserved.”


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can understand the excitement in wearing the original. It’s like wearing a part of history.


----------



## scarlet555

Ray J saying what many been thinking all along, Kim and Kris Jenner leaked the sex tape themselves


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Yes, my friend is a former model and wore something from Grace Kelley and said it was an honor.


----------



## meluvs2shop

scarlet555 said:


> Ray J saying what many been thinking all along, Kim and Kris Jenner leaked the sex tape themselves


Such a weird mother/dtr relationship. I would be mortified to pimp out my kid.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Such a weird mother/dtr relationship. I would be mortified to pimp out my kid.


I don't watch their show and don't know much about Kris but it seems to me she has used her daughters (very successfully) as commodities.  Rob is apparently pretty worthless to her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Leaked the sex tape themselves? Unfortunately, their strategy worked.


----------



## charlottawill

lanasyogamama said:


> Do you think she had any anxiety about looking like Kanye’s ex Amber with the blonde hair? Because that was my first thought


Was just about to say that - great minds and all 



pukasonqo said:


> I thought the dress was sawn into MM to ensure the fit so unless Kimbo had MM’s exact proportions it was never going to be a perfect fit
> Smoke and mirrors as usual w the Kartrashians


According to ET, Kim is 5'2" and 37-27-38, vs. Marilyn, who was 5'6" and 36-26-34. Kim should have just had an exact replica made to her measurements and been comfortable, and not had to starve herself for a month.



meluvs2shop said:


> Such a weird mother/dtr relationship. I would be mortified to pimp out my kid.


Just like so many other stage mothers over the years.


----------



## uhpharm01

charlottawill said:


> According to ET, Kim is 5'2" and 37-27-38, vs. Marilyn, who was 5'6" and 36-26-34. Kim should have just had an exact replica made to her measurements and been comfortable, and not had to starve herself for a month.


Kim only wore the original when on the Red Carpet and then she changed into a Replica after the walk on the red Carpet









						Kim Kardashian Only Wore Marilyn Monroe's Dress Up Met Gala Stairs Before Changing Into a Replica
					

The iconic Marilyn Monroe gown is so fragile it has to be stored in a temperature controlled vault and is typically handled with gloves




					people.com


----------



## Swanky

Hasn't it been common knowledge that Kris "leaked" the tapes?


----------



## charlottawill

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim only wore the original when on the Red Carpet and then she changed into a Replica after the walk on the red Carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Only Wore Marilyn Monroe's Dress Up Met Gala Stairs Before Changing Into a Replica
> 
> 
> The iconic Marilyn Monroe gown is so fragile it has to be stored in a temperature controlled vault and is typically handled with gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



I know, but she was reportedly very nervous and could barely walk in it. I wouldn't want to wear the actual dress of a dead icon.


----------



## charlottawill

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch their show and don't know much about Kris but it seems to me she has used her daughters (very successfully) as commodities.  Rob is apparently pretty worthless to her.


She is the mother of all stage mothers.


----------



## TC1

Kim knew she was going to wear this months in advance. She made a donation to Ripley's and they let her wear it for the a few minutes. It's advertising for them. When was the last time anyone even talked about this dress? or Ripley's for that matter?. They also gave Kim a lock of Marilyn's hair (so creepy) 
I think Kris dressing up as Jackie O and Kim as Marilyn is the weird part, not that they let her wear a dress.


----------



## charlottawill

TC1 said:


> I think Kris dressing up as Jackie O and Kim as Marilyn is the weird part, not that they let her wear a dress.


Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ray J Claims Kris Jenner, Kim Kardashian Were Involved in 2007 Sex Tape Leak
					

Ray J's reaction comes after Kim Kardashian claimed that Kanye West got her 2007 sex tape back in 2021 — all the details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




We're all shocked, right?  Not.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch their show and don't know much about Kris but it seems to me she has used her daughters (very successfully) as commodities.  Rob is apparently pretty worthless to her.


I watched their show way in the beginning and remember Kris pushing Kim to go nude for Playboy and Kim (supposedly) was not comfortable doing it at all, but finally gave in.  Kris is the OG of reality pimps.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> I watched their show way in the beginning and remember Kris pushing Kim to go nude for Playboy and Kim (supposedly) was not comfortable doing it at all, but finally gave in.  Kris is the OG of reality pimps.


she has made them rich but not sure they are any happier than other people who have less money - not talking poor people, just not as wealthy
Look at Khloe altering her appearance so much.  and Kylie too.  they look nothing like their original selves.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> she has made them rich but not sure they are any happier than other people who have less money - not talking poor people, just not as wealthy
> Look at Khloe altering her appearance so much.  and Kylie too.  they look nothing like their original selves.


Money obviously doesn't buy happiness!  Despite their billions, they seem very insecure and their empires are built solely on their looks.  Kind of sad.  I guess it's better to be sad and a billionaire than a poor, sad person.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> Money obviously doesn't buy happiness!  Despite their billions, they seem very insecure and their empires are built solely on their looks.  Kind of sad.  I guess it's better to be sad and a billionaire than a poor, sad person.


that's for sure.....but maybe better to be a happy middle class person than a sad rich person


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yeah, when you’re cutting and pasting babies heads on to pictures so that it matches the “vibe”, you need a reality check on what’s important.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> that's for sure.....but maybe better to be a happy middle class person than a sad rich person


#momoneymoproblems


----------



## LavenderIce

TC1 said:


> Kim knew she was going to wear this months in advance. She made a donation to Ripley's and they let her wear it for the a few minutes. It's advertising for them. When was the last time anyone even talked about this dress? or Ripley's for that matter?. They also gave Kim a lock of Marilyn's hair (so creepy)
> *I think Kris dressing up as Jackie O and Kim as Marilyn *is the weird part, not that they let her wear a dress.


And Kylie dressed as Joe DiMaggio?


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Ray J Claims Kris Jenner, Kim Kardashian Were Involved in 2007 Sex Tape Leak
> 
> 
> Ray J's reaction comes after Kim Kardashian claimed that Kanye West got her 2007 sex tape back in 2021 — all the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all shocked, right?  Not.



Not at all! 

people have been saying for years that it was all Kris’s idea and that is what started/the reason that they are famous! I wish he had something concrete to prove it but since he said he is now expecting legal problems due to Kris having him sign papers that kept him from talking about it he may keep it to himsel. I say go big or go home!


----------



## uhpharm01

charlottawill said:


> I know, but she was reportedly very nervous and could barely walk in it. I wouldn't want to wear the actual dress of a dead icon.


and she was in clear platform high heeled shoes too. you can see the shape of the shoe under the dress.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> and she was in clear platform high heeled shoes too. you can see the shape of the shoe under the dress.
> View attachment 5396050


And she shouldn’t have


----------



## caramelize126

uhpharm01 said:


> and she was in clear platform high heeled shoes too. you can see the shape of the shoe under the dress.
> View attachment 5396050



I think she had to because she was too short for the dress. I read somewhere that Marilyn was 5'6 while kim is only like 5'2


----------



## VickyB

purseinsanity said:


> I watched their show way in the beginning and remember Kris pushing Kim to go nude for Playboy and Kim (supposedly) was not comfortable doing it at all, but finally gave in.  Kris is the OG of reality pimps.


Yes! Kim pretended to not wanting to be known as the girl who always takes her clothes off.


----------



## uhpharm01

caramelize126 said:


> I think she had to because she was too short for the dress. I read somewhere that Marilyn was 5'6 while kim is only like 5'2


yes, I understand why they wear the platform shoes

and I heard about Kim being shorter than Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## pixiejenna

Proof that she had the fur to cover her a$$ because she doesn’t fit in it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> And Kylie dressed as Joe DiMaggio?


Omg omg omg dead


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> Proof that she had the fur to cover her a$$ because she doesn’t fit in it.



It says post removed by Reddit but I found it and took a screenshot


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> It says post removed by Reddit but I found it and took a screenshot
> View attachment 5396304



Someone on her team must have found it and demanded it to be removed lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

redney said:


> It says post removed by Reddit but I found it and took a screenshot
> View attachment 5396304


I supposed those are Skims she's wearing??  If that's the original, where are the ties from??  MM was supposed to be quite voluptuous, but Kim can only fit one butt cheek in the dress?


----------



## Addicted to bags

redney said:


> It says post removed by Reddit but I found it and took a screenshot
> View attachment 5396304


Is that the replica dress or the real thing??? If the real thing is this repairable?? 
And her ass looks looks ridiculous


----------



## pixiejenna

purseinsanity said:


> I supposed those are Skims she's wearing??  If that's the original, where are the ties from??  MM was supposed to be quite voluptuous, but Kim can only fit one butt cheek in the dress?



My guess was spanx because she’d want something that minimizes I don’t know if skims are minimizing. MM was curvy the difference is her curves are natural not man made. I’m surprised that they even got it over her a$$ without busting it.


----------



## Jayne1

I want to know how she lost 16 pounds in three weeks.

She was quoted as saying she gave up carbs and sugar, but I don’t think giving up carbs and sugar makes you lose more than a few pounds in three weeks.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> I want to know how she lost 16 pounds in three weeks.
> 
> She was quoted as saying she gave up carbs and sugar, but I don’t think giving up carbs and sugar makes you lose more than a few pounds in three weeks.


I think she tried on the dress in March and it didn't fit. She cut out almost everything then. I think the last 3 weeks just ate nothing. But of course just talks about the last 3 weeks...in a typical fashion of exaggerating.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

TC1 said:


> I think she tried on the dress in March and it didn't fit. She cut out almost everything then. I think the last 3 weeks just ate nothing. But of course just talks about the last 3 weeks...in a typical fashion of exaggerating.



I'm not sure I admire the dedication or think that's completely nuts. Probably a little bit of both.


----------



## TC1

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm not sure I admire the dedication or think that's completely nuts. Probably a little bit of both.


People are upset because it's a horrible thing to talk about in the media when you have so many people hanging on your every word. It promotes unhealthy choices and food issues. I know Lili Reinhardt (actress on TV) was outspoken about how disgusting it is to say on a red carpet that you're starving and haven't eaten food in weeks because of a piece of clothing. Which didn't even REALLY fit. Her ass wasn't close to letting that dress zip


----------



## lanasyogamama

To be honest, it’s not good that she puts so much emphasis on her body now that she has daughters, but that’s how that family rolls.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

TC1 said:


> People are upset because it's a horrible thing to talk about in the media when you have so many people hanging on your every word. It promotes unhealthy choices and food issues. I know Lili Reinhardt (actress on TV) was outspoken about how disgusting it is to say on a red carpet that you're starving and haven't eaten food in weeks because of a piece of clothing. Which didn't even REALLY fit. Her ass wasn't close to letting that dress zip



Yeah, I generally like the Kardashians - some more than others - but they have been in hot waters before because people accused them of promoting unhealthy habits to their teenage fan base, and rightfully so. Wasn't Kim advertising appetite surpressing lollipops at one point?

Also, that behind of hers has looked ridiculous for years unless dressed in a very specific way. I don't understand why she can't let go of it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Yeah, I generally like the Kardashians - some more than others - but they have been in hot waters before because people accused them of promoting unhealthy habits to their teenage fan base, and rightfully so. Wasn't Kim advertising appetite surpressing lollipops at one point?
> 
> Also, that behind of hers has looked ridiculous for years unless dressed in a very specific way. I don't understand why she can't let go of it.


Saggy deflated skin? Her real behind would be really unsightly after the implants or injectables were to be removed. So either way she's screwed


----------



## Swanky

She didn't have much to lose imo, but I can say form experience, cutting ALL carbs and sugars drops the weight incredibly fast.  I did it to jump start weight loss about 10 years ago and lost the first 10-15 lbs VERY fast, like in a few weeks.  I couldn't have sustained it, but it definitely worked.


----------



## chowlover2

I think she was also wearing 2 pairs of Skims. That makes a big difference too.


----------



## A bottle of Red

So Ray jay is now claiming kim & kris were part of the 'leak'- it was a business deal, but he was silent & put up w years of hate bec of it? Hmmmm
Why would he put up w it for so long?
Also a mother being part of selling her daughter's sex tape is just really disturbing to me.


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought it was common knowledge that PMK brokered the sex tape deal. She saw how much it helped put Paris in the spotlight she wanted the same for Kim it also makes for a great SL for season 1 of the show, it pretty much guarantees season 2. As to why ray j stayed quite for so long who knows. He did profit off of it and gets a steady passive income. And he probably has the experience with this family to know that speaking out against them with be such a PIA it’s not worth it. I think his current speaking out about is because they’re still trying to defame him 20+ years later and he’s done being their whipping boy. Things must be stale in the Kardashian universe if they have to bring up this sex tape from 20 years ago to make a SL.


----------



## A bottle of Red

No i guess i never put it together....


----------



## Addicted to bags

chowlover2 said:


> I think she was also wearing 2 pairs of Skims. That makes a big difference too.


Doesn't wearing shape wear get hot, especially 2 pairs at once?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Addicted to bags said:


> Doesn't wearing shape wear get hot, especially 2 pairs at once?


She doesn’t care.  After seeing the tight getups she wore while pregnant, I will say she is 100% willing to suffer for an outfit.


----------



## pixiejenna

Addicted to bags said:


> Doesn't wearing shape wear get hot, especially 2 pairs at once?



For a normal person yes for Kim probably not, she’s probably had every square inch of her body botoxed so she doesn’t sweat.


----------



## CobaltBlu

HI EVERYONE!!!  ***waves***

So the dress they zipped up on her in the video must have been the replica?  because if that it the original tied together in the back its not the same one in the video.

To be honest, I am fine with her wearing the dress, it seems they took care of it, even if she had to tie it together in the back, whatever.  She took it right off and no harm done, and it was kind of cool that it got out for a spin after all these years. Meh.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

VickyB said:


> Don't attendees plan what they are wearing months and months in advance of this shindig?
> 
> Why did she wait until the last minute? Makes no sense.





pixiejenna said:


> I don’t understand why she wanted to wear the original dress and not a replica that would actually fit her. I dont like her hair either it honestly reminded me of Amber heard. I hope it was a wig and she didn’t bleach her hair. She just doesn’t look good as a blond.





TC1 said:


> Kim knew she was going to wear this months in advance. She made a donation to Ripley's and they let her wear it for the a few minutes. It's advertising for them. When was the last time anyone even talked about this dress? or Ripley's for that matter?. They also gave Kim a lock of Marilyn's hair (so creepy)
> I think Kris dressing up as Jackie O and Kim as Marilyn is the weird part, not that they let her wear a dress.



There's very good reason they do this, as well as copying other celebrities- they have no personalities of their own. The only way they can garner attention and remain relevant in the public eye is to cut and paste from others, and what better way to do so then to exploit and imitate a dead woman who has been violated by Hollywood/the media in every way possible?




Jayne1 said:


> I want to know how she lost 16 pounds in three weeks.
> 
> She was quoted as saying she gave up carbs and sugar, but I don’t think giving up carbs and sugar makes you lose more than a few pounds in three weeks.



Coke and pills. It's how they all lose weight, and considering Kim has a past history of using both (as does her mother, brother and sisters) it's a normal thing for them.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

One more:


----------



## meluvs2shop

Cutting out carbs and sugar is not a bad thing. Some ppl consume too much of it. I’m one of them.
I just don’t think she needed to talk about it publicly.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> Cutting out carbs and sugar is not a bad thing. Some ppl consume too much of it. I’m one of them.
> I just don’t think she needed to talk about it publicly.


She has to talk about everything to keep herself relevant on social media. Don't mean to be gross but I'm surprised she doesn't share her BM's.


----------



## sparkle7

Lots of people go on extreme diet for an event like a wedding.  I know women who told me they did similar things to look a certain way or fit certain dress for a big day.  How many actors or actresses go on a strict diet for role? 
 The only reason this is being made a big thing is because it's coming from Kardashians. I'm a fan of theirs but I don't find it big deal that she went on strict diet to fit a dress.


----------



## sparkle7

I meant to say I'm not a fan of theirs but I don't see her going on a crash diet for several weeks a big deal. It's not healthy by any means but not unusual


----------



## sparkle7

sparkle7 said:


> Lots of people go on extreme diet for an event like a wedding.  I know women who told me they did similar things to look a certain way or fit certain dress for a big day.  How many actors or actresses go on a strict diet for role?
> The only reason this is being made a big thing is because it's coming from Kardashians. I'm not a fan of theirs but I don't find it big deal that she went on strict diet to fit a dress.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!  ***waves***
> 
> So the dress they zipped up on her in the video must have been the replica?  because if that it the original tied together in the back its not the same one in the video.
> 
> To be honest, I am fine with her wearing the dress, it seems they took care of it, even if she had to tie it together in the back, whatever.  She took it right off and no harm done, and it was kind of cool that it got out for a spin after all these years. Meh.


Welcome Home CB! It has been a minute, are you still raising bees?


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm trying to put North's original face in my memory to hold on to. She's got no chance in her family. I didn't realize she was Kanye's twin.











						Jessica Simpson's Daughter Maxwell Celebrates 10th Birthday with BFF North West
					

Maxwell and North play on the same basketball team together in Los Angeles, coached by Maxwell's father, Eric Johnson




					people.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did she really photoshop her lower legs (knee area)?!


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> Did she really photoshop her lower legs (knee area)?!
> View attachment 5399326


Someone take PS away from her! Putting another child's head on another's body for the vibe was ridiculous enough


----------



## Addicted to bags

If true, this would be funny   









						Ripley's May Have Unknowingly Given Kim Kardashian a Fake Lock of Marilyn Monroe's Hair — People
					

"News Alert: Marilyn Monroe Hair Gifted to Kardashian by Ripley's is Fake," wrote Monroe historian Scott Fortner after Kim Kardashian wore the late icon's dress to the 2022 Met Gala




					apple.news


----------



## uhpharm01

Kanye West's Girlfriend Chaney Jones Gets 'Ye' Tattoo on Wrist
					

Kanye West and his girlfriend Chaney Jones just leveled up in their relationship, she's rocking Ye's name on her wrist in ink.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

Addicted to bags said:


> If true, this would be funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripley's May Have Unknowingly Given Kim Kardashian a Fake Lock of Marilyn Monroe's Hair — People
> 
> 
> "News Alert: Marilyn Monroe Hair Gifted to Kardashian by Ripley's is Fake," wrote Monroe historian Scott Fortner after Kim Kardashian wore the late icon's dress to the 2022 Met Gala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


LOL..Kim's hair isn't real either though   *shrug*


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Kanye West's Girlfriend Chaney Jones Gets 'Ye' Tattoo on Wrist
> 
> 
> Kanye West and his girlfriend Chaney Jones just leveled up in their relationship, she's rocking Ye's name on her wrist in ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Not surprising if she wants to keep getting the benny's like travel and expensive gifts.


----------



## bag-mania

If you’re Kanye’s girlfriend you may as well write his name on yourself with a Sharpie. By the time it wears off he will have moved on.


----------



## purseinsanity

Hold Up! Is Pete Davidson Being Managed by Kris Jenner?
					

Pete Davidson became close to Kris Jenner after he and Kim Kardashian began dating in October 2021 — exclusive details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




There's always an ulterior motive with this family.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

OMG Kanye's girlfriend is a Kim wanna be right down to her huge lumpy backside.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim (and others) on SI swimsuit


----------



## Jayne1

LavenderIce said:


> I'm trying to put North's original face in my memory to hold on to. She's got no chance in her family. I didn't realize she was Kanye's twin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Simpson's Daughter Maxwell Celebrates 10th Birthday with BFF North West
> 
> 
> Maxwell and North play on the same basketball team together in Los Angeles, coached by Maxwell's father, Eric Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Agree. North has only a few years to go with her original face, but keep in mind, Kanye also don't have his original face, which wasn't as good looking as the one he has now.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ye’s ex is still trying to make fetch happen. She somehow managed to get Alexander Wang to sponsor this, I was surprised that they posted it. How effing awkward it must have been for the cashier to be checking out a woman in her underwear and a Jean jacket/boots/purse lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> Ye’s ex is still trying to make fetch happen. She somehow managed to get Alexander Wang to sponsor this, I was surprised that they posted it. How effing awkward it must have been for the cashier to be checking out a woman in her underwear and a Jean jacket/boots/purse lol.
> 
> View attachment 5406950


Kimbo v.II 
Parking lot
Thirst


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Ye’s ex is still trying to make fetch happen. She somehow managed to get Alexander Wang to sponsor this, I was surprised that they posted it. How effing awkward it must have been for the cashier to be checking out a woman in her underwear and a Jean jacket/boots/purse lol.
> 
> View attachment 5406950




this reminds me of one of those "people of walmart" pics!!    where you wonder why anyone would leave the house dressed like that to go shopping!  why does her stomach look like cottage cheese!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I usually like SI swimsuit layouts, but I don’t like Kim’s at all. I feel like she influenced the style of the shoot too much and it came up flat. I like the photo above that she also shared on her IG, but that’s it. I don’t like most. Wait, I think there’s one more I liked from the spread. The gloves, the motorcycle… nah…when she doesn’t even ride I don’t think. That would be better for that IG influencer that actually rides and does cool tricks on her bike. The whole spread was kinda dorky to me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> this reminds me of one of those "people of walmart" pics!!    where you wonder why anyone would leave the house dressed like that to go shopping!  why does her stomach look like cottage cheese!


She is the thirstiest we’ve seen in a long time. 

Her stomach is like that because she has a young baby!!


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> Did she really photoshop her lower legs (knee area)?!
> View attachment 5399326



I would have done the same - the pic is pretty cool but the knee area looks better now. And: As if she is the only one who does.


----------



## Sferics

Debunked.









						Hold Up! Is Pete Davidson Being Managed by Kris Jenner?
					

Pete Davidson became close to Kris Jenner after he and Kim Kardashian began dating in October 2021 — exclusive details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Ye’s ex is still trying to make fetch happen. She somehow managed to get Alexander Wang to sponsor this, I was surprised that they posted it. How effing awkward it must have been for the cashier to be checking out a woman in her underwear and a Jean jacket/boots/purse lol.
> 
> View attachment 5406950


She's worse than the Mojave.  Parched parched parched.

I just realized her "purse" is a pair of upside down jeans?  How avant garde.


----------



## bag-princess

kanye surprises kids with ride to school in firetruck


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> kanye surprises kids with ride to school in firetruck




The kids look way happier to be on the fire truck than when he took them to the Super Bowl or an NBA game. Kids like the stuff that kids like, not adult events. If he could find them a dinosaur they would be over the moon.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> The kids look way happier to be on the fire truck than when he took them to the Super Bowl or an NBA game. Kids like the stuff that kids like, not adult events. If he could find them a dinosaur they would be over the moon.




i agree with you but that oldest daughter of his just kills me!!  miss northie was not impressed at all with it.


----------



## TC1

Travis took Stormi in a ride in a school bus..like us plebs for fun. Now Ye gets a fire truck to blare sirens to entertain his kids. It's all so cringe worthy. If you want your kids to tour a fire hall, arrange for their class to go


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> i agree with you but that oldest daughter of his just kills me!!  miss northie was not impressed at all with it.



Oh to be 8-years-old and already be completely jaded and bored with the world! I’m hoping that is only her attitude when she knows she’s being filmed and that she isn’t like that 24/7.


----------



## MiniMabel

pixiejenna said:


> Ye’s ex is still trying to make fetch happen. She somehow managed to get Alexander Wang to sponsor this, I was surprised that they posted it. How effing awkward it must have been for the cashier to be checking out a woman in her underwear and a Jean jacket/boots/purse lol.
> 
> View attachment 5406950



What on Earth??!!  Is that a pair of men's pants??   Why are the boots so ill-fitting?  Why is the bag an upside down pair of jeans (as someone has already questioned)?  Why is the jacket three sizes too big?   Why does someone behave like that?  Poor soul, just why????  It's just embarrassing........for everyone else, anyway.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> i agree with you but that oldest daughter of his just kills me!!  miss northie was not impressed at all with it.


Omg I love her! She just blurts everything out. She’s a kid and a handful and I’m here for it.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian buys new home in between her and Kanye’s existing pads
					

Kim Kardashian just dropped $6.3 million for the home next door to her custom-built Hidden Hills mansion. And she wanted it so badly, she was willing to pay $800,000 over the asking price. By the l…




					nypost.com


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg I love her! She just blurts everything out. She’s a kid and a handful and I’m here for it.



i am here for it too! yes she’s quite the handful and I can’t wait to see her get older.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian buys new home in between her and Kanye’s existing pads
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian just dropped $6.3 million for the home next door to her custom-built Hidden Hills mansion. And she wanted it so badly, she was willing to pay $800,000 over the asking price. By the l…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Also known as a "buffer"


----------



## jenayb

pixiejenna said:


> Ye’s ex is still trying to make fetch happen. She somehow managed to get Alexander Wang to sponsor this, I was surprised that they posted it. How effing awkward it must have been for the cashier to be checking out a woman in her underwear and a Jean jacket/boots/purse lol.
> 
> View attachment 5406950



Her body is so... odd.


----------



## Gennas

pixiejenna said:


> Ye’s ex is still trying to make fetch happen. She somehow managed to get Alexander Wang to sponsor this, I was surprised that they posted it. How effing awkward it must have been for the cashier to be checking out a woman in her underwear and a Jean jacket/boots/purse lol.
> 
> View attachment 5406950


Desperate much????


----------



## Gennas

Nope, she did not downsize her ass. This pic from today is over filtered and photoshopped. My god, why does she need so much attention???? Geez, now that Kourt is getting married she has to post this thirst trap pic!!!!  She looks so deformed to me. She has stumpy short legs, and huge overfilled fake ass!!!! Disgusting.


----------



## pukasonqo

Gennas said:


> Nope, she did not downsize her ass. This pic from today is over filtered and photoshopped. My god, why does she need so much attention???? Geez, now that Kourt is getting married she has to post this thirst trap pic!!!!  She looks so deformed to me. She has stumpy short legs, and huge overfilled fake ass!!!! Disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 5408794
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Surprised that Khloe is not following suit and publishing pics
> Can’t they share the limelight?
> Kendall and Kylie seem a bit less thirsty (a bit)


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> i am here for it too! yes she’s quite the handful and I can’t wait to see her get older.


Whenever there’s a video of North I always watch. I have to see what she says and what trouble she’s gotten herself into. I can honestly say, she’s the only Kardashian I follow like that. And she barely has content! Lol


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Whenever there’s a video of North I always watch. I have to see what she says and what trouble she’s gotten herself into. I can honestly say, she’s the only Kardashian I follow like that. And she barely has content! Lol




i know what you mean because i always wonder what has she done or said this time!!      kim can not handle that girl now at this age so imagine the teenage years and of course kanye is going to do nothing but spoil her even more.  at least she won't have far to go when she threatens to run away from home - just across the street!


----------



## Gennas

This is sickening!!! Kim admitted to photoshoping True into her Disneyland Photo.  I would hate to have Kim as a sister. You have to look and be perfect to be around her!!! If you don't look exactly how she thinks you should look, she will photo shop you to death!!! So vapid and disgusting. Very sad life. If feel bad for Khloe and most of them. I would hate to have to go through life worrying that I will not look perfect for my Mom and Kim!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gennas said:


> Nope, she did not downsize her ass. This pic from today is over filtered and photoshopped. My god, why does she need so much attention???? Geez, now that Kourt is getting married she has to post this thirst trap pic!!!!  She looks so deformed to me. She has stumpy short legs, and huge overfilled fake ass!!!! Disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 5408794


And I thought she was maturing!  Yikes


----------



## Gennas

Why is Khloe's butt bigger today? She must wear butt pads. Her butt was looking smaller and now for all of these pap pics it looks huge again!!!


----------



## Katheeln2022

I think they are couple that influence our fashion-opinion, no matter how, so it looks like it is our turn to just distance from its influence and make own style-decisions


----------



## Sferics

purseinsanity said:


> Also known as a "buffer"



However, it makes sense in any way.
I think she won't keep this house, she wants just the land.


----------



## Sferics

Gennas said:


> My god, why does she need so much attention????



It’s just the concept of her business  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


PS: IMHO, the pic is far from "disgusting" - what a hard word!  
Overly photoshopped, but she looks way better recently in the area in question.


----------



## rose60610

Gennas said:


> Nope, she did not downsize her ass. This pic from today is over filtered and photoshopped. My god, why does she need so much attention???? Geez, now that Kourt is getting married she has to post this thirst trap pic!!!!  She looks so deformed to me. She has stumpy short legs, and huge overfilled fake ass!!!! Disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 5408794



I'm curious to know how much money this photo generated. Every move this family makes must come with its own bank deposit slip. The more OTT their antics are the bigger the deposit? I think they are very calculating people. Screwed up, but calculating.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Proof that she had the fur to cover her a$$ because she doesn’t fit in it.



I was wondering how they fit her ass into that dress....Marilyn was not built that way.....she was curvy but didn't have an oversized butt


----------



## bagsforme

sdkitty said:


> I was wondering how they fit her ass into that dress....Marilyn was not built that way.....she was curvy but didn't have an oversized butt



At least that makes sense.  I just got caught up with the new series.  I wonder that as well with the Vouge shoot.  How do they get the clothes to fit her?  There are no pins or clips used on the clothes that they showed.  She's probably a size 2 on top but a 6/8 on bottom.


----------



## bag-princess

Hints sex with pete is the best of her life











						Kim Kardashian Has Had the Best Sex of Her Life With Pete Davidson
					

'When I turned 40, everyone said it’s the best sex of your life,' the reality star told her sisters.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## bag-princess

The Royals Told Kim Kardashian She Could Not Come to Their Palace Party
					

The SKIMS founder is currently in London with boyfriend Pete Davidson.




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## bag-princess

What has gotten into her?? 











						Kim Kardashian Wanted to Sleep With Pete Davidson Because She Heard His Manhood Was Bigger Than Kanye
					

Kim Kardashian has opened up about how her and Pete Davidson's love story started. Okay, so Kim is actually in love with Pete Davidson? I thought it was all stunt all this while but now,




					blacksportsonline.com


----------



## lookupdown

bag-princess said:


> What has gotten into her??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Wanted to Sleep With Pete Davidson Because She Heard His Manhood Was Bigger Than Kanye
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian has opened up about how her and Pete Davidson's love story started. Okay, so Kim is actually in love with Pete Davidson? I thought it was all stunt all this while but now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blacksportsonline.com


I think she is trying to antagonize Kanye at this point.  He is quiet and she likes him going off on her and Pete online.  I think she likes the sympathy and attention from the public.  It is the reason she is still talking about those sex tapes.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> What has gotten into her??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Wanted to Sleep With Pete Davidson Because She Heard His Manhood Was Bigger Than Kanye
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian has opened up about how her and Pete Davidson's love story started. Okay, so Kim is actually in love with Pete Davidson? I thought it was all stunt all this while but now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blacksportsonline.com


Her saying that is also attention for her HULU show and keeps her in the tabloids


----------



## bag-princess

how many times has this happened??  










						Kim Kardashian Is Already Facing Backlash Over Her Skin-Care Line, SKKN by Kim
					

Lori Harvey launched her skin-care line, SKN by LH, in October 2021.




					www.glamour.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> how many times has this happened??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Is Already Facing Backlash Over Her Skin-Care Line, SKKN by Kim
> 
> 
> Lori Harvey launched her skin-care line, SKN by LH, in October 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.glamour.com


You'd think she'd have someone check to see if the name is taken already. It only takes a minute Kimmie. And she wants to be a lawyer?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Awww, it’s over. What will she do with her Ye tattoo? 









						Kanye West and Chaney Jones Break Up After 5 Months of Dating: Report — People
					

On West's birthday Wednesday, Jones shared a sweet tribute video on social media despite breakup rumors




					apple.news


----------



## Addicted to bags

And now Ye will have more time to focus on these shenanigans 









						Pete Davidson and Saint West's Shopping Day Started in Walmart — TMZ
					

Turns out Pete Davidson and Saint West's day of bonding -- without Kim Kardashian -- goes much deeper than a fancy mall excursion because they also explored the wonderful world of Walmart together!




					apple.news


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> Awww, it’s over. *What will she do with her Ye tattoo?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West and Chaney Jones Break Up After 5 Months of Dating: Report — People
> 
> 
> On West's birthday Wednesday, Jones shared a sweet tribute video on social media despite breakup rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



Silly girl. I said she should’ve used a Sharpie for it. The three or four weeks she was with Ye isn’t worth the pain and permanence of a tattoo.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> Silly girl. I said she should’ve used a Sharpie for it. The three or four weeks she was with Ye isn’t worth the pain and permanence of a tattoo.


She can turn it into “ Ye…hah”


----------



## bag-mania

Here’s Ye’s latest fling.









						Kanye Hanging Out with OnlyFans Model Monica Corgan
					

Kanye West has another female friend in his life, and she's someone he's previously mentioned in his music ... swimwear and OnlyFans model Monica Corgan.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t even realize that Ye has dated her for 5 months, meh the tattoo of Ye is the cost of a birken she made her choice.

ugh I absolutely hate when celebs use handicap spots it’s so disgusting.

So ye’s new girl is blonde, ok I get it Kim and Pete went blond and now Ye is copying them lol.


----------



## Happyish

lookupdown said:


> I think she is trying to antagonize Kanye at this point.  He is quiet and she likes him going off on her and Pete online.  I think she likes the sympathy and attention from the public.  It is the reason she is still talking about those sex tapes.


I hate the way the public rewards bad, tawdry and offensive behavior. 

I wonder, does she stop to think of the example she sets for her children?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was actually starting to come around on her, but lately all she talks about is how much weight she’s lost or how she’s “obsessed”, her words, with keeping her skin young, and it all just seems so sad, why do we have to spend our whole lives focusing on how we look instead of who we are? 

I like a good skin cream as much as the next girl, but if I look my age, I want to be OK with that now and as I get older.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I didn’t even realize that Ye has dated her for 5 months, meh the tattoo of Ye is the cost of a birken she made her choice.



She wasn’t the Birkin girl. It was the one before her who was given the Birkin party. It hasn’t been 5 whole months they were dating, since they started some time in February. _People_ was padding it a bit.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-mania said:


> She wasn’t the Birkin girl. It was the one before her who was given the Birkin party. It hasn’t been 5 whole months they were dating, since they started some time in February. _People_ was padding it a bit.



He’s been giving all his gf’s birkens now. She’s been photograpped with several different birkens since they coupled one was estiamated to be worth 6 figures.









						Kanye West buys girlfriend Chaney Jones a $275K Hermès Birkin bag
					

The Yeezy fashion designer purchased the extremely rare version of the bag from Privé Porter and had it delivered to Jones in Houston Tuesday evening.




					pagesix.com


----------



## LavenderIce

lanasyogamama said:


> I was actually starting to come around on her, but lately all she talks about is how much weight she’s lost or how she’s “obsessed”, her words, with keeping her skin young, and it all just seems so sad, *why do we have to spend our whole lives focusing on how we look instead of who we are?*
> 
> I like a good skin cream as much as the next girl, but if I look my age, I want to be OK with that now and as I get older.



This family sees their worth only in their looks.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

This is painful to look at. I still think the custodians of the dress are more to blame than Kim...she was just being Kim after all.


----------



## MiniMabel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> This is painful to look at. I still think the custodians of the dress are more to blame than Kim...she was just being Kim after all.




The custodians, and the individual who wore it to the Met Gala.  Both of them behaved deplorably towards this fragile piece of history.  It is sickening.  Even worse, Marilyn's dress didn't suit Kim K at all because Kim K does not have the silver screen luminescence of Marilyn for whom the dress was made especially.  Aren't the Kardashians known as the Kartrashians?!


----------



## pixiejenna

The damage is quite notable. My guess is it;s more from the fur shawl than her wearing it. We already know the dress didn’t fit her and couldn’t be zipped up. She wore the fur shawl to cover her rear and hid that it did not fit. I think the weight of the fur rubbing against the dress is what caused it to loose the stones and stretch the old/delicate fabric.


----------



## pukasonqo

She could have worn a replica, made to measure and she wouldn’t have look ridiculous w half her ass..ets hanging and having to hide w a fur coat w defeated the purpose of showing the dress in all its glory


----------



## meluvs2shop

When you have money and influence you will try to get the rarest and most exclusive thing money can buy. It’s not Kim’s fault. Ripley allowed her to use the dress. She made the request and eventually they acquiesced. It’s their problem now and I don’t feel sorry. When will ppl stop bowing to celebrities and say, No and mean it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s not that surprising to me when the piece is owned by a tourist attraction versus an actual museum.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> It’s not that surprising to me when the piece is owned by a tourist attraction versus an actual museum.



Ripley’s paid about $5 million for it. You would think they would care about protecting their investment. Did Kim pay them a lot so she could wear it?


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> Ripley’s paid about $5 million for it. You would think they would care about protecting their investment. Did Kim pay them a lot so she could wear it?


I don’t know if she paid them anything, but a lot more people may visit the “museum” now to see the piece.  

I’m not disagreeing with you, they definitely took a risk in letting her wear it and did some actual damage.


----------



## caramelize126

I think she made a donation to Ripleys in exchange for wearing the dress.

The theme of the MET this year was gilded age so her wearing this dress made no sense to begin with. There was that video on TMZ where they were struggling to push the dress up her behind. I wonder if thats when the damage happened?


----------



## TC1

caramelize126 said:


> I think she made a donation to Ripleys in exchange for wearing the dress.
> 
> The theme of the MET this year was gilded age so her wearing this dress made no sense to begin with. There was that video on TMZ where they were struggling to push the dress up her behind. I wonder if thats when the damage happened?


I was just going to say...if you've seen the video of the gloved lady pushing that dress up Kim's body with all her might...seems to explain why the crystals were either loose or damaged after that


----------



## bag-mania

caramelize126 said:


> I think she made a donation to Ripleys in exchange for wearing the dress.
> 
> The theme of the MET this year was gilded age so her wearing this dress made no sense to begin with. There was that video on TMZ where they were struggling to push the dress up her behind. I wonder if thats when the damage happened?



I wonder if her donation covers the cost of getting it restored/repaired. I’m sure the dress is insured but that’s probably only for events like fire and flood. Kim’s big @ss wouldn’t be covered in the policy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I do wonder if Kim had to sign something that made her liable if dress was damaged in any way. I know she changed into a replica due to age of dress and history etc., but the dress did not fit. Clearly. Why everyone still went thru with it…


----------



## TC1

I think Kim wearing the dress brought a whole new focus back on it. It was advertising for Ripley's too. More people will probably want to go see the damage done by Kim than just went to view the dress in the last few years.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Good point @TC1


----------



## MsRuckus

TC1 said:


> I think Kim wearing the dress brought a whole new focus back on it. It was advertising for Ripley's too. More people will probably want to go see the damage done by Kim than just went to view the dress in the last few years.


I agree.  Like it or not, Kim Kardashian is an icon that will certainly be remembered by history.  She has reached a level of fame that has never been attained.  Most millennials and younger do not know who Marilyn was; I am 46 and I barely do.  (Because of this Kim wearing the dress controversy, I looked up Marilyn Monroe and learned more than I previously knew which was only that she was a sexy blonde who bedded a lot of famous men in the 50's and died young of an OD).  According to Wiki, I learned that she was a screen legend from the "Golden Age of Hollywood", so Kim wearing her dress actually fits the "Gilded Age" theme perfectly.  Kim wearing anything is the best advertising a product could get; Kim wearing this dress is the best advertising Ripley's could get.


----------



## bisousx

I don’t think the sequins/crystal falling off is a big deal. It’s an old dress and some would’ve fallen off just by touching or transporting it. Ripley’s must have known that something could happen just by having another person try it on.


----------



## TC1

I don't know if you have seen the latest drama on the dress..but the straps are all stretched out and one is ripped. I don't know what they were thinking..no way that material being old and delicate could survive the amount of handling it received.


----------



## MiniMabel

TC1 said:


> I don't know if you have seen the latest drama on the dress..but the straps are all stretched out and one is ripped. I don't know what they were thinking..no way that material being old and delicate could survive the amount of handling it received.



Agreed. What were the owner's of that iconic dress thinking to allow it to be worn by someone else?  Even worse that it's someone  who's also far too large for it.  It dates from the 1950's/1960's and is fragile. Marilyn herself had to be sewn into it.  The dress should be in a true museum and cared for by professionals, not a company who's hawking it out to nobodys.


----------



## Swanky

Shame on all of them.  Shame on her for being so entitled and selfish to wear it and shame on them for permitting it.
I wish they'd all go away.


----------



## TC1

My whole thing with it...it didn't FIT. If you have to have yourself squeezed into the dress and leave nearly your whole ass hanging out (and cover with a stole) it's not WEARING a dress. They knew based on her measurements, it wouldn't fit. Losing the 20 lbs or whatever...doesn't help. The entire idea was just so stupid.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA with you TC1.


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> I don’t think the sequins/crystal falling off is a big deal. It’s an old dress and some would’ve fallen off just by touching or transporting it. Ripley’s must have known that something could happen just by having another person try it on.



It wasn’t about a few lost sequins. The fabric itself has been damaged by having to be stretched beyond what the aged fibers could handle to zip up around Kim. See the torn and frayed  areas on the right side of the zipper clasps. Maybe the attention they got is worth the damage, I don’t know.


----------



## MiniMabel

bag-mania said:


> It wasn’t about a few lost sequins. The fabric itself has been damaged by having to be stretched beyond what the aged fibers could handle to zip up around Kim. See the torn and frayed  areas on the right side of the zipper clasps. Maybe the attention they got is worth the damage, I don’t know.
> 
> View attachment 5426717



KK and the company who own the dress should be ashamed of themselves. Although, I don't imagine that they have the conscience for that. Anyone who cares about iconic and irreplaceable items does not abuse them. What, really, was those people's purpose?  Surely, KK didn't think she'd be compared favourably with Marilyn Monroe??!!  Did she think some of Marilyn's magic would transfer to her??!!  For some people, it's just a dress, but for others it's very special because of it's history and must be cherished......not used for clicks by attention-seekers.


----------



## Sferics

QueenofWrapDress said:


> This is painful to look at. I still think the custodians of the dress are more to blame than Kim...she was just being Kim after all.




Oh my, I call this one BS.

First, I don't think beside the sequins one could tell, what the dress looks before as there is different light and all.
But most of all, she did not fit her bum in it, and it was just put together with two strings above her butt, so she had to hold a stole to cover the gap.
The damage in the pic can only be caused if the dress was closed with the hooks.

This is how she wore it:


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> Oh my, I call this one BS.
> 
> First, I don't think beside the sequins one could tell, what the dress looks before as there is different light and all.
> But most of all, she did not fit her bum in it, and it was just put together with two strings above her butt, so she had to hold a stole to cover the gap.
> The damage in the pic can only be caused if the dress was closed with the hooks.
> 
> This is how she wore it:
> View attachment 5427028



Hmm, the material looks much newer and cleaner in your photo. I don’t see the zipper. Is it possible this dress is the reproduction she wore later in the evening? She only wore the original for a short time.


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> Hmm, the material looks much newer and cleaner in your photo. I don’t see the zipper. Is it possible this dress is the reproduction she wore later in the evening? She only wore the original for a short time.


No, this was the original dress. She told it by herself, that they could not fit it over her butt and she had to cover it - why would she say this?
I don't think, she would leave a big hole at her bum area at the replica, or do you mean this was the fitting?



Edit, found something https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...rdashian-accused-ruining-marilyn-monroe-dress

*Damage was already there.*


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> No, this was the original dress. She told it by herself, that they could not fit it over her butt and she had to cover it - why would she say this?
> I don't think, she would leave a big hole at her bum area at the replica, or do you mean this was the fitting?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, found something https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...rdashian-accused-ruining-marilyn-monroe-dress
> 
> *Damage was already there.*



I’m pretty sure the damage was done that night. BuzzFeed is basically clickbait and not reliable. The fact that Ripley’s refuses to return calls about it confirms it to me. If the damage was already there why wouldn’t they defend Kim? In this article the man who worked on the dress when it was set up for display at Ripley's was appalled.









						People are accusing Kim Kardashian of damaging Marilyn Monroe's gown after wearing it to the Met Gala
					

“Ripley’s Believe It or Not!” museum, where Kardashian borrowed the gown from, denied the allegations that she damaged the dress.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> I’m pretty sure the damage was done that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are accusing Kim Kardashian of damaging Marilyn Monroe's gown after wearing it to the Met Gala
> 
> 
> “Ripley’s Believe It or Not!” museum, where Kardashian borrowed the gown from, denied the allegations that she damaged the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com




And I don't think so.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## coreenmd

I'm neutral. Not so affected I mean, but I honestly learned so much about this dress because it was worn again. I guess the museum still gets publicity and this dress will be a top exhibit for years to come. Even this "it got damaged" spill over of PR will increase its museum value further because it is now also a part of current pop culture as well. Whether we like to believe it to not, Kim has millions and millions of die hard fans.


----------



## bisousx

Same, I don’t see the fuss. Kim didn’t purposely damage the dress by being careless or going out dancing in it. She did the best she could once she was given the green light from the owners. The Ripley’s folks knew what they were getting into. They got what they wanted.


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> And I don't think so.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Not like it matters whether we are correct or not. Just one more debate in the celebrity threads.


----------



## MiniMabel

bisousx said:


> Same, I don’t see the fuss. Kim didn’t purposely damage the dress by being careless or going out dancing in it. She did the best she could once she was given the green light from the owners. The Ripley’s folks knew what they were getting into. They got what they wanted.



The point is that KK did not need to wear that dress, she wanted to wear it. There are trillions of dresses in the world but, no, she wanted Marilyn Monroe's dress. It's pitiful, really, to be such a spoilt person at KK's age and others pandering to it. Such a shame.


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> No, this was the original dress. She told it by herself, that they could not fit it over her butt and she had to cover it - why would she say this?
> *Damage was already there.*





bag-mania said:


> Ripley’s refuses to return calls about it confirms it to me. If the damage was already there why wouldn’t they defend Kim?



I stand corrected. Ripley’s came out today to say the damage was already there.









						Kim Kardashian Did Not Damage Marilyn Monroe Dress, Says Ripley's Museum
					

Kim Kardashian caused quite the stir when she donned Marilyn Monroe's iconic dress to the 2022 Met Gala ... but she did NOT cause any damage to the gown.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

If the damage was already there (fabric was shredding) is even more of a reason NOT to lend out the dress (IMO) There are so many replicas, surely a decent one could have been worn.


----------



## LavenderIce

When it comes to Ripley's statement, I chose to Believe It or Not!


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> If the damage was already there (fabric was shredding) is even more of a reason NOT to lend out the dress (IMO) There are so many replicas, surely a decent one could have been worn.



I’m skeptical but that’s their official statement. I hope it can be repaired but nobody has said anything about that.


----------



## Rouge H

The dress should be in the Smithsonian-I’ll never understand why it isn’t. It has so much historical value.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did PMK replant this story? Okay, PMK I fell for it. Smart marketing and a way to bring the convo back to Kim. Well played.


----------



## V0N1B2

I don’t understand why Kim had to wear that particular dress - out of all the famous dresses Marilyn Monroe wore.  It was so scandalous at the time. The Kennedys, Peter Lawford, she was apparently naked under the dress, possibly drunk when she sang to JFK, she died like three months later.....
Bad mojo, IMO.


----------



## chowlover2

I was watching this show called Rich & Shameless the other night. This episode was about Joe Francis and Girls gone Wild. The Kardashians show up in it, and it looks like Joe Francis released Kim's sex tape. They don't come right out and say it, but reading between the lines I think so. Also explains why they are so chummy with such a sleaze ball.


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t understand why Kim had to wear that particular dress - out of all the famous dresses Marilyn Monroe wore.  It was so scandalous at the time. The Kennedys, Peter Lawford, she was apparently naked under the dress, possibly drunk when she sang to JFK, she died like three months later.....
> Bad mojo, IMO.


I believe she wore another one of Marilyn's dresses (a green one) to the post gala party.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> I’m pretty sure the damage was done that night. BuzzFeed is basically clickbait and not reliable. The fact that Ripley’s refuses to return calls about it confirms it to me. *If the damage was already there why wouldn’t they defend Kim?* In this article the man who worked on the dress when it was set up for display at Ripley's was appalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are accusing Kim Kardashian of damaging Marilyn Monroe's gown after wearing it to the Met Gala
> 
> 
> “Ripley’s Believe It or Not!” museum, where Kardashian borrowed the gown from, denied the allegations that she damaged the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com



Because Kim's reputation precedes her. I've seen a ton of headlines blaming her in every possible way for this, and the comments of course are beyond nasty. One headline screamed that the folks in charge of the dress at Ripley's were 'heartbroken.' Give me a break. 

The headlines are just fodder for people to continue hating on Kim, this time for completely undeserved reasons as usual. I say this as no Kim fan.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t understand why Kim had to wear that particular dress - out of all the famous dresses Marilyn Monroe wore.  It was so scandalous at the time. The Kennedys, Peter Lawford, she was apparently naked under the dress, possibly drunk when she sang to JFK, she died like three months later.....
> Bad mojo, IMO.



Because she wants to be irrevocably linked to one of the most exploited icons of the last century- it's the only way she can get the attention she craves and the status she thinks she's entitled to.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm no Kardashian fan, but I can't blame Kim for trying; she's always going to do things to bring attention to herself.  Ripley's could've and should've said no.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian halts 'Tonight Show' interview to reprimand her kids: 'Guys, can you stop?'
					

"Guys, this is your first time at work with me. Don't mess this up," Kim told her sons mid-interview.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kim Kardashian halts 'Tonight Show' interview to reprimand her kids: 'Guys, can you stop?'
> 
> 
> "Guys, this is your first time at work with me. Don't mess this up," Kim told her sons mid-interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Hahaha...this is cute  

Oh, this time the blond wig looks pretty good - she looks great.


----------



## LittleStar88

Kim Saw Therapists And Waited 6 Months Before Introducing Pete To Her Kids Because She Wanted To Be As “Respectful” As Possible
					

Back in April, Pete was pictured hanging out with Kim’s eldest daughter North, before taking her son Saint on a solo shopping trip a few months later.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## bag-princess

The girls seem to be really close friends and spend a lot of time together 










						Jessica Simpson Shares Cute Photo of Daughter Maxwell and BFF North West from 'Camp North' Trip
					

"I'm comin' next time," Simpson said in the photo's caption, where she thanked Kim Kardashian for having Maxwell on the birthday trip




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> The girls seem to be really close friends and spend a lot of time together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Simpson Shares Cute Photo of Daughter Maxwell and BFF North West from 'Camp North' Trip
> 
> 
> "I'm comin' next time," Simpson said in the photo's caption, where she thanked Kim Kardashian for having Maxwell on the birthday trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Did they take a private jet to "Camp North?"


----------



## LittleStar88




----------



## Sferics

LittleStar88 said:


>




What is this? Did she do some 80s stuff?


----------



## Sferics

Found it - it's for SKIMS. Hahaha, great shooting - must be so much fun, to slip into different roles!
I love the Farah Fawcett hair!


----------



## LittleStar88

I really like this look. Nailed the 80’s frosted hair and the makeup is great!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Gosh talk about a throw-back


----------



## MiniMabel

LittleStar88 said:


>




Cringeworthy.  Surely, KK will look back on this feel embarrassed?  It must be a joke, right??


----------



## Aminamina

Mimi Bobeck Quotes. QuotesGram
					

Discover and share Mimi Bobeck Quotes. Explore our collection of motivational and famous quotes by authors you know and love.



					quotesgram.com
				



But I have to say she’s easy on the eyes in this photo shoot. Over the top artificial look suits her to a tee.


----------



## chowlover2

I thought she was an extra in the new Barbie and Ken film. It doesn't even look like Kimmie Kakes to me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is so cringe


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> This is so cringe





trash!!!  the dresses were awful and those shoes!!!


----------



## TC1

She wasn't great...but Nicole Kidman was worse (IMO) yikes..her face


----------



## Sferics

What's up with Balenciaga? 
Everything looks made by freshmen.


----------



## redney

Sferics said:


> What's up with Balenciaga?
> Everything looks made by freshmen.


I'd say the contestants on any season of Project Runway could do something better.


----------



## MiniMabel

It looks like a comedy with the appalling clothes and shoes.  But they weren't smiling, they all looked exceedingly uncomfortable, or even embarrassed, instead. 

Those offerings were not, imo, couture clothing.  More like a little girl dressing her doll from an odds and ends box.


----------



## Jayne1

Kim was good I thought, better than the other non-walkers and who knew she had a nice long neck.  Can you elongate it with surgery like she changed everything else?

Nicole walked with her hips thrust forward and looked terrible.  Not just the dress.  The whole package, including the hair.


----------



## chowlover2

Nicole looked like a box of aluminum foil!


----------



## LittleStar88

I liked the jiffy pop dresses!


----------



## nicole0612

This lady on IG does funny spoofs of the Kardashians. This came up on my feed today.


Kim’s walk was terrible, there was one celeb who looked like the best of the bunch to me, but I don’t know who she is, does anyone recognize her? I assume she is a celeb because she was shown in the video clips with the others.


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> I liked the jiffy pop dresses!




      whhhhhhyyyy did you say that????


----------



## bag-princess

have we discussed this before??









						Kanye West Reveals $8 Million Performance Fee
					






					www.rap-up.com


----------



## bag-mania

Maybe he needs the money to pay off his clothing rental fees.









						Kanye West Sued by Fashion Rental Service for Over $400K in Unpaid Fees
					

Kanye West is being sued by a fashion rental service for at least $400,000.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

@nicole0612 that looks like the villain from Selling Sunset. One of my favorite “villains” from reality TV and I’m usually not a fan of b*tc*y characters. But she served it cold often.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Kim was good I thought, better than the other non-walkers and who knew she had a nice long neck.  Can you elongate it with surgery like she changed everything else?
> 
> Nicole walked with her hips thrust forward and looked terrible.  Not just the dress.  The whole package, including the hair.


Kim’s walk had me laughing and the memes this morning I was dead.


----------



## purseinsanity

Those walks were atrocious.  Reminded me of Ramona from RHONY.











I suddenly have a whole new respect for real runway models.


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> This is so cringe



It's like Balenziaga's inspiration was "Household Items":
First is Kim in a Black Satin Sheet
Then Nicole in Tin Foil
Model 3 in Hefty Garbage bag
Then #4 in a Pink Bean Bag


----------



## nicole0612

meluvs2shop said:


> @nicole0612 that looks like the villain from Selling Sunset. One of my favorite “villains” from reality TV and I’m usually not a fan of b*tc*y characters. But she served it cold often.


Thanks for solving the mystery! I need to watch this show, I have heard there is a lot of jewelry and handbag eye candy


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> @nicole0612 that looks like the villain from Selling Sunset. One of my favorite “villains” from reality TV and I’m usually not a fan of b*tc*y characters. But she served it cold often.




i know we are supposed to hate christine - but i don't!


----------



## bag-princess

Kanye West's furious ex lashes out at Kim Kardashian in Instagram rant
					

KANYE West’s ex Audri Nix has slammed Kim Kardashian in a furious rant on Instagram. The singer, 27, accused Kim, 41, of copying her style after spotting the SKIMS founder wearing neon green …




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kanye West's furious ex lashes out at Kim Kardashian in Instagram rant
> 
> 
> KANYE West’s ex Audri Nix has slammed Kim Kardashian in a furious rant on Instagram. The singer, 27, accused Kim, 41, of copying her style after spotting the SKIMS founder wearing neon green …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


Nix means nothing in my language  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LittleStar88

I am not sure who Nix is, but looks like she is looking for 15 minutes of fame. I'm guessing Kanye didn't buy her a Birkin so she is feeling bitter?


----------



## pukasonqo

They both look ridiculous but someone has to get her 15 mins now that she is an ex….
Is this the one that had  tattoed Yeezy’s  name after a nanosecond of “dating”? Then I’d be pissed if I didn’t get a croc Birkin


----------



## Addicted to bags

pukasonqo said:


> They both look ridiculous but someone has to get her 15 mins now that she is an ex….
> Is this the one that had  tattoed Yeezy’s  name after a nanosecond of “dating”? Then I’d be pissed if I didn’t get a croc Birkin


No I think you are referring to Chaney who tattooed Ye on herself but she did score a few Birkens  
I've never heard of Nix


----------



## bag-mania

Nix (whoever she is) wore her lime green leggings back in 2020 and she apparently feels she owns the look. I’m afraid it doesn’t work like that. Still, it got her attention and that’s all she wanted.


----------



## lallybelle

So wait, she thinks KK decided to copy her 2years later??? They're absolutely hideous anyway lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sferics said:


> Nix means nothing in my language  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Nix?  Isn't that a medication to get rid of lice?


----------



## purseinsanity

purseinsanity said:


> Nix?  Isn't that a medication to get rid of lice?


Yep, it sure is!  









						Homepage
					

Nix® is the #1 pharmacist recommended brand for head lice treatment. Nix® Lice medicines kill lice and their eggs (nits).




					www.nixlice.com


----------



## hersheyscat

purseinsanity said:


> Yep, it sure is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage
> 
> 
> Nix® is the #1 pharmacist recommended brand for head lice treatment. Nix® Lice medicines kill lice and their eggs (nits).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nixlice.com


LOL


----------



## bag-princess

bless his heart.











						Pete Davidson Is "Preparing" for Fatherhood, Says His Biggest "Dream" Is to Have a Kid
					

Meanwhile, girlfriend Kim Kardashian suggested she could be open to having more children.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## bag-mania

In the meantime Kanye is becoming quite the deadbeat. This is the second company in a month to sue him for nonpayment.









						Kanye West Sued by Production Company Claiming He Owes Over $7 Million
					

Kanye West and his team continued to string a production company along with unfulfilled promises of payment, which eventually swelled up to more than $7 million ... according to the company, which is now suing Ye.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wonder if he gets annoying/needy after awhile. He has dated high profile celebrity women but I get the impression that he gets dumped by them. Not the other way around. Kim is just smitten atm. Talking kids? Already? She’s flaunting this relationship like we need any more flaunting.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> I wonder if he gets annoying/needy after awhile. He has dated high profile celebrity women but I get the impression that he gets dumped by them. Not the other way around. Kim is just smitten atm. Talking kids? Already? She’s flaunting this relationship like we need any more flaunting.


Based on what Larry David’s daughter wrote, he gets really controlling. I can’t see Kim putting up with that, but who knows?


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> Based on what Larry David’s daughter wrote, he gets really controlling. I can’t see Kim putting up with that, but who knows?


She put up with controlling Kanye for a while


----------



## pixiejenna

Pete's level of controlling is nothing compared to Kaynes level of controlling.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> Based on what Larry David’s daughter wrote, he gets really controlling. I can’t see Kim putting up with that, but who knows?


Isn't that what attracted Kim to Kanye?


----------



## bag-princess

What a gift! Beyoncé sends friend Kim Kardashian Ivy Park care package
					

Beyoncé sent celebrity friend, Kim Kardashian, a thoughtful and lovely gift package from her latest summer collection for Adidas x Ivy Park, containing items such as shoes and clothing.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pukasonqo

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.buzzfeednews.com%2Farticle%2Fstephaniesoteriou%2Fkim-kardashian-delusional-backlash-obsessed-chicago-looks%3Ffbclid%3DIwAR1zQKNGjvgpjofgmwo9E16T408OWiML_Y1U4skBfaHHEvgAYh9b6MaHBB4&h=AT3zG5HLSJNGCHmORTMwAXOvRM0RXWG9wXuoJKTg7szKxPcs0a6UxWDCm_QQ28sW7-2MVO2kj7hhQbNk7dsvyOzsYtGT9k-1s9jl3T1NitJF-nwY4VTOp7cqicdwKoO_v33bVWcpJp4914Q1&s=1
		


I am more surprised that Kendall was described as a supermodel


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...JF-nwY4VTOp7cqicdwK:huh:_v33bVWcpJp4914Q1&s=1
> I am more surprised that Kendall was described as a supermodel


Also, Kim says she's in school???


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cause we haven’t heard from Ye in a minute…  








						Kanye West's Fifth Divorce Attorney Quits Amid Divorce From Kim Kardashian — Complex
					

“We’ve been ready for quite a while," said Kim's lawyer Laura Wasser, who noted that her client wanted the trial date set this year. "I actually have a stipulated judgment drafted. I’m just trying to get someone to pay attention to me." Wasser added that the two parties in the divorce “are...




					apple.news


----------



## bag-mania

Addicted to bags said:


> Cause we haven’t heard from Ye in a minute…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West's Fifth Divorce Attorney Quits Amid Divorce From Kim Kardashian — Complex
> 
> 
> “We’ve been ready for quite a while," said Kim's lawyer Laura Wasser, who noted that her client wanted the trial date set this year. "I actually have a stipulated judgment drafted. I’m just trying to get someone to pay attention to me." Wasser added that the two parties in the divorce “are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Wow. He’s lost lawyer #5? How impossible is he to deal with? He must _really_ not want a divorce. Just sign the papers and be done with it.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Pete's level of controlling is nothing compared to Kaynes level of controlling.











						Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson Split Following 9 Months of Dating: Source
					

Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson were first romantically linked in October 2021




					people.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

RIP to their relationship I guess!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

What??? I actually found this out on IG from Gary Janetti so I had to come here of course! I kind of liked them as a couple…..


----------



## LittleStar88

Wow. I thought they were doing ok.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kanye doesn’t want the divorce he’s stalling by any means necessary. Not surprised that Kim and Pete broke up he was a rebound, and I think that the only reason why they lasted as long as they did was because of all the ish Kanye was pulling when they went public. Winder if Pete will regret branding her name on him, you can’t laser away a scar lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have a feeling this was Pete’s decision


----------



## White Orchid

So you guys actually think this relationship was real?  Ummm OK…


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s as real as anything associated with the Kardashian’s can be lol.


----------



## Jayne1

I liked them together too!


----------



## LavenderIce

It’s fitting their breakup is announced when Khloe’s baby is born. Kim’s gotta have the attention on her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m not sure Kim is capable of a real meaningful love relationship with a partner. She has her kids. She has her money. She’s very into her “brand” and the “image” she portrays. That’s a full time job right there. She will never have a “normal” relationship. Everything will be calculated for show and cameras. Sounds like a sad life to me. Hopefully her kids fulfill her. God even when she was having s*x it didn’t look real. I don’t think she has a passionate bone in her body. Hahaha


----------



## bag-princess

kim is going to let go of all that amazing sex that she claimed was going on between them!?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^if they were even having sex! who says while the cameras are rolling, “Pete you wanna shower with me?”
Oh rigggghht that was her point the entire time! For show and make believe.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> ^if they were even having sex! who says while the cameras are rolling, “Pete you wanna shower with me?”
> Oh rigggghht that was her point the entire time! For show and make believe.




exactly my point!  it was all for tv - all her talk about how hot and heavy they were all over each other never did have a ring of the truth.


----------



## TC1

Hmmm. Wonder if Pete regrets getting the kids names and "my girl is a lawyer" tattooed?


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Hmmm. Wonder if Pete regrets getting the kids names and "my girl is a lawyer" tattooed?


Wait. Her kids names are also tattooed on him? Something’s wrong with him. So strange. Unless it’s for publicity. It has to be. He has so many tats tho they can easily be covered up.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> exactly my point!  it was all for tv - all her talk about how hot and heavy they were all over each other never did have a ring of the truth.


I think the BLG at one time analyzed her photos with Pete and said he was into her, but she was not into him.  Just the camera, she was attracted to the camera.  lol


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Hmmm. Wonder if Pete regrets getting the kids names and "my girl is a lawyer" tattooed?




what!!!!     i knew about the kids names but "my girl is a lawyer"


----------



## bag-mania

Pete will just have the tats removed, like in his SmartWater commercial about his questionable choices.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I heard recently he’s getting paid $500k per episode for some new show he’s making.


----------



## pixiejenna

Forgot the tattoos which are easy to cover up or laser off. He branded her effing name on himself you can’t laser that ish off.


----------



## Lounorada

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson Split Following 9 Months of Dating: Source
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson were first romantically linked in October 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Not shocked. Would love to know who ended it tho


----------



## meluvs2shop

Text convo:
Kim: hey, my mom is gonna put out a story we’re over
Pete: k. Cool. “We” lasted longer than I thought we would anyway. 
Kim: yeah like srsly


----------



## bag-mania

It lasted longer than I expected. Figured it would be 3 or 4 months tops. It was clearly a rebound and I don’t think Kim will be interested in being in a serious relationship for a long time, if ever. Even Kanye was atypical after the first few years since he was rarely around.


----------



## Addicted to bags

"She was totally exhausted by this relationship?"   









						Hollywood Heartbreak: Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson Are Finished — Los Angeles Magazine
					

Sources say the 13-year difference between one of the richest, most influential women in media and the standup was an issue




					apple.news


----------



## Sferics

Addicted to bags said:


> "She was totally exhausted by this relationship?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Heartbreak: Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson Are Finished — Los Angeles Magazine
> 
> 
> Sources say the 13-year difference between one of the richest, most influential women in media and the standup was an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


THIS is something I totally believe^^


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> It lasted longer than I expected. Figured it would be 3 or 4 months tops. It was clearly a rebound and I don’t think Kim will be interested in being in a serious relationship for a long time, if ever. Even Kanye was atypical after the first few years since he was rarely around.



Kim just cannot manage to find real, lasting love. Her choice of partners is to blame obvs


----------



## Sferics

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kim just cannot manage to find real, lasting love. Her choice of partners is to blame obvs


Perhaps she designs a life she loves?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sferics said:


> Perhaps she designs a life she loves?



Perhaps!  

But I'm not sure whether she's happy


----------



## lanasyogamama

The only time I saw her look really smitten was that football player a million years ago.


----------



## LavenderIce

lanasyogamama said:


> The only time I saw her look really smitten was that football player a million years ago.


That might be because her face was more capable of expression back then.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lanasyogamama said:


> The only time I saw her look really smitten was that football player a million years ago.



Reggie? Yeah I agree!


----------



## lucydee

I think another reason why they broke up is I had read 2 months ago that Pete did want a baby of his own and I doubt very much Kim was on board with this.  I don't think she wants more kids.


----------



## uhpharm01

lucydee said:


> I think another reason why they broke up is I had read 2 months ago that Pete did want a baby of his own and I doubt very much Kim was on board with this.  I don't think she wants more kids.


Bingo


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> "She was totally exhausted by this relationship?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Heartbreak: Kim Kardashian and Pete Davidson Are Finished — Los Angeles Magazine
> 
> 
> Sources say the 13-year difference between one of the richest, most influential women in media and the standup was an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news






well duh!!  of course she was after all that amazing hot and fantastic sex she claimed she was having with him!     pete was wearing her out!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Some recent articles on Bethany Frankel saying we need an “intermission” from the Ks. They are dangerous, imo. Not in the obvious-guns-blazing-way, but in how you view yourself. They are thirsty as hell.





__





						Bethenny Frankel Says We Need ‘an Intermission From the Kardashians’ | Parade: Entertainment, Recipes, Health, Life, Holidays
					





					parade.com
				













						Bethenny Frankel Alleges TikTok 'Shadow Banning' After Slamming Kardashians
					

The Real Housewife called for a "Kardashian intermission," saying she felt "waterboarded" by the famous family.



					www.newsweek.com
				












						Bethenny Frankel says the Kardashians send a 'narcissistic' message
					

"The moms hate it. I'm speaking to the moms," Frankel said on her podcast. "The mommy mafia has spoken."



					www.insider.com


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> Some recent articles on Bethany Frankel saying we need an “intermission” from the Ks. They are dangerous, imo. Not in the obvious-guns-blazing-way, but in how you view yourself. They are thirsty as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel Says We Need ‘an Intermission From the Kardashians’ | Parade: Entertainment, Recipes, Health, Life, Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parade.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel Alleges TikTok 'Shadow Banning' After Slamming Kardashians
> 
> 
> The Real Housewife called for a "Kardashian intermission," saying she felt "waterboarded" by the famous family.
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel says the Kardashians send a 'narcissistic' message
> 
> 
> "The moms hate it. I'm speaking to the moms," Frankel said on her podcast. "The mommy mafia has spoken."
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com




"What are we saying to our kids? What is the message? Take it all? Be as rich as possible? Filter as much as possible? Be as fake as much as possible. Brag as much as possible?" Frankel questioned.

"Get plastic surgery and lie about it as much as possible? What the f**k are we doing? Then do a charity donation to like rinse it over as much as possible? What are we doing?"

She didn't lie.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> "What are we saying to our kids? What is the message? Take it all? Be as rich as possible? Filter as much as possible? Be as fake as much as possible. Brag as much as possible?" Frankel questioned.
> 
> "Get plastic surgery and lie about it as much as possible? What the f**k are we doing? Then do a charity donation to like rinse it over as much as possible? What are we doing?"
> 
> She didn't lie.


J Lo is another one....maybe not as active on social media but the rest of it applies
I'm somewhat troubled by what I see around me.....fake hair, fake breasts, fake backsides


----------



## meluvs2shop

The filters scare me the most. Some look pretty dang natural. My dear friend who is my age has no idea ppl filter everything. A mutual friend of ours that we went to HS with and haven’t seen in person in years my BFF will say, “ She looks so great. I wish I looked like her.”  I told her, those photos are filtered. She may look great but unless we see her in person it’s hard to say. My BFF didn’t believe me. Now my BFF is super smart. Books and street and has an extremely successful career. If she didn’t know I can only imagine everyone else  falling prey to, I need to look perfect at all times mentality.


----------



## V0N1B2

meluvs2shop said:


> Some recent articles on Bethany Frankel saying we need an “intermission” from the Ks. They are dangerous, imo. Not in the obvious-guns-blazing-way, but in how you view yourself. They are thirsty as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel Says We Need ‘an Intermission From the Kardashians’ | Parade: Entertainment, Recipes, Health, Life, Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parade.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel Alleges TikTok 'Shadow Banning' After Slamming Kardashians
> 
> 
> The Real Housewife called for a "Kardashian intermission," saying she felt "waterboarded" by the famous family.
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel says the Kardashians send a 'narcissistic' message
> 
> 
> "The moms hate it. I'm speaking to the moms," Frankel said on her podcast. "The mommy mafia has spoken."
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com


And the lessons the Real Housewives franchises have been teaching our children is what, backstabbing, conniving, c*ntiness…
Mmm Hmm


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> And the lessons the Real Housewives franchises have been teaching our children is what, backstabbing, conniving, c*ntiness…
> Mmm Hmm


I don't really get the appeal of these shows.....I don't have any interest in watching a bunch of wealthy women showing off, fighting, whatever


----------



## meluvs2shop

V0N1B2 said:


> And the lessons the Real Housewives franchises have been teaching our children is what, backstabbing, conniving, c*ntiness…
> Mmm Hmm


Lol valid point. But Housewives is not real life. It’s fake and scripted. Plastic surgery is real. Narcissistic behavior is real.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol valid point. But Housewives is not real life. It’s fake and scripted. Plastic surgery is real. Narcissistic behavior is real.


but Housewives is supposedly real life?


----------



## bag-mania

Shows like theirs is the TV equivalent of junk food and the audiences eat it up. If it wasn’t the Ks it would be someone else doing the same thing. Don’t blame them, blame a society that puts people like them up on pedestals for being shallow and vain.


----------



## starrysky7

I don't think real housewives has that much of a global reach as the Ks, also that show probably doesn't have a huge influence on kids/teens. And their surgeries/facial work are so obvious, nobody wants to look like them.


----------



## LavenderIce

starrysky7 said:


> I don't think real housewives has that much of a global reach as the Ks, also that show probably doesn't have a huge influence on kids/teens. And their surgeries/facial work are so obvious, nobody wants to look like them.


I don't watch any of the RH or the Karjenners, but I think the difference between the two, not just the global reach is the Karjenners are not just influential but sadly aspirational. People want to be like them. Since Kylie and Kendall started on the show as children, people grew up with them and want to be like them and their sisters.


----------



## pukasonqo

LavenderIce said:


> I don't watch any of the RH or the Karjenners, but I think the difference between the two, not just the global reach is the Karjenners are not just influential but sadly aspirational. People want to be like them. Since Kylie and Kendall started on the show as children, people grew up with them and want to be like them and their sisters.



I am old enough to vaguely remember kids in TV chanting “Like Mike, I want to be like Mike” referring to Michael Jordan when asked what they want to be when they grew up
Now they want to be a Kartrashian or an influecer…money for nothing


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> I am old enough to vaguely remember kids in TV chanting “Like Mike, I want to be like Mike” referring to Michael Jordan when asked what they want to be when they grew up
> Now they want to be a Kartrashian or an influecer…money for nothing


"be like Mike" was a jingle from a Michael Jordan Gatorade commercial. Catchy


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> J Lo is another one....maybe not as active on social media but the rest of it applies
> I'm somewhat troubled by what I see around me.....fake hair, fake breasts, fake backsides


Me too.

JLo calls the paps for a walk in the park.  She's all dolled up, even when she's doing an everyday look, but she has TV, movies, singing () and skincare, so she at least has a reason to always be on social media in some form.

Her ego needs the media attention as much as the Ks... but it gives the impression of being more legit.


----------



## Swanky

So many celebs have shows, movies, endorsements and are still not in our faces all over social media, I find it such a turn off.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Me too.
> 
> JLo calls the paps for a walk in the park.  She's all dolled up, even when she's doing an everyday look, but she has TV, movies, singing () and skincare, so she at least has a reason to always be on social media in some form.
> 
> Her ego needs the media attention as much as the Ks... but it gives the impression of being more legit.


I guess how "legit" she is depends on what you think of her.  To me, her biggest talent is self-promotion.  She an actress but not a great one.  A mediocre singer.  I guess she can dance but probably not the best dancer.  What she has done is take great care of her face and body and pushed hard to be out there in front of the public.  (IMO of course)

So yes, she does "work" at more things than the K's but then again, there are people who praise Kim for being a very hard worker and her mom for being a genius promoter.


----------



## starrysky7

J. Lo's music was successful though. I think for her it was the whole package (looks great, can dance, singing and acting... oh well, but they still did make her happen). While she isn't doing much nowadays I wouldn't pile her in the same corner as the Ks, she has an artistic background.


----------



## LavenderIce

starrysky7 said:


> J. Lo's music was successful though. I think for her it was the whole package (looks great, can dance, singing and acting... oh well, but they still did make her happen). While she isn't doing much nowadays *I wouldn't pile her in the same corner as the Ks, she has an artistic background.*


This. She may love attention just as much as they do, but she had dance to build her career on, not PMK as her momager who capitalized on a sex tape.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hard eye roll especially her pics in the gym 









						Kim Kardashian Is Reportedly “Ready To Date Someone Older” Who “Understands Her Life” Two Weeks After Her Split From Pete Davidson — BuzzFeed News
					

Kim, 41, and Pete, 28, split up earlier this month after they reportedly found it “really difficult to maintain a relationship” due to their “demanding” schedules.




					apple.news


----------



## redney

Uh-oh. Kayne's ranting.  NSFW.








						Kanye West Comes for Kris Jenner, Calls Himself a 'Cum Donor' to Kardashians
					

“Calling my fellow cum doners [sic] We in this 2gthr [sic],” Kanye captioned a black photo on Instagram simply listing the names, “Tristan, Travis, Scott.”




					jezebel.com
				




Kanye West Comes for Kris Jenner, Calls Himself a 'C*m Donor' to Kardashians​“Calling my fellow c*m doners [sic] We in this 2gthr [sic],” Kanye captioned a black photo on Instagram simply listing the names, “Tristan, Travis, Scott.”​Somebody gave* Kanye West* his Instagram password back, and the man is hitting “resume” on his months-long *Kardashian* family and *Pete Davidson *harassment tirade, according to _Page Six._

The rapper’s characteristic, word vomit-style posts seemingly began on Thursday over a tiff regarding where the four kids he shares with *Kim Kardashian*—*North*, *Saint*, *Psalm,* and *Chicago*—would go to school. “My kids going to Donda / They not going to Sierra Canyon / Charlemagne the God [sic] and Kris / get your motherf*xking popcorn,” he wrote on a since-deleted black image. While _Donda_ is the name of West’s tenth studio album, it is also, unfortunately, a very real academy created by West himself. The private school’s website states the academy employs “experienced educators [who] have an uncompromised passion for creating lifelong learners and Christ-followers."

West went on to share screenshots from a text thread, presumably with Kim, in which he says he “don’t have a say so of where the kids go to school…Why you get say say? Cause you half white?” The following post pictured Kim’s text response, as she shared a message from her momager *Kris Jenner* begging West to cut the bullsh*t: “I’m almost 67 years old and I don’t always feel great and this stresses me to no end.” His response? “Y’all don’t have [say] so over my black children and where they go to school.”

West then continued to attack Jenner for her parenting (a choice, considering the man has aired his expletive-peppered grievances about the way his children have been raised in a highly public setting), criticizing everything from her involvement with Kim’s ancient sex tape, to her allowing Kim and *Kylie Jenner* to participate in partially nude _Playboy _photoshoots.

“Don’t let Kris make you do playboy like she made [Kylie] and Kim do,” West said in yet another deleted post, addressing *Victoria Villarroel*, Kylie’s former assistant. “Hollywood is a giant brothel Pornography destroyed my family I deal with the addiction instagram promotes it Not gonna let it happen to Northy and Chicago.”

The now self-admitted porn addict then turned to *Khloe’s* baby daddy *Tristan Thompson*, Kylie’s baby daddy *Travis Scott*, and *Kourtney’s* baby daddy *Scott Dissick*: “Calling my fellow c*m doners [sic] We in this 2gthr [sic],” accompanying a black photo that simply read, “Tristan, Travis, Scott.” He also included a screenshot searching for “c*m donors” on Google, just in case he had the wrong definition, ya know?

In yet another now-deleted post, West turned his attention to Davidson, who got North, Saint, Chicago, and Psalm’s initials tattooed on his neck while dating Kim. “Ask Pete how those tattoos of my kids doing in the trauma unit,” he wrote.

West has been in an ugly stalemate with the family since Kim began dating now ex-boyfriend Davidson. Since October 2021, West has verbally threatened the former _SNL_ comedian by way of music videos (kidnapping and burying a cartoon version of Davidson), song lyrics (“beating Pete Davidson’s ass”), and incessant Instagram rants about Skete.

In the only post that remains, West says the whole rant was about Gap having meetings without him, Adidas releasing old shoes like he’s “dead,” and because he didn’t have a say on where his children go to school. “Call me whatever names you want…If you don’t understand why I will not back down on my businesses my brands and my children then you’re the ones who are crazy.”

Good thing the Kardashian klan has a few bil’ in the bank to hire more security guards.


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> Some recent articles on Bethany Frankel saying we need an “intermission” from the Ks. They are dangerous, imo. Not in the obvious-guns-blazing-way, but in how you view yourself. They are thirsty as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel Says We Need ‘an Intermission From the Kardashians’ | Parade: Entertainment, Recipes, Health, Life, Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parade.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel Alleges TikTok 'Shadow Banning' After Slamming Kardashians
> 
> 
> The Real Housewife called for a "Kardashian intermission," saying she felt "waterboarded" by the famous family.
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel says the Kardashians send a 'narcissistic' message
> 
> 
> "The moms hate it. I'm speaking to the moms," Frankel said on her podcast. "The mommy mafia has spoken."
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com


She said something about something.
* yawn *


----------



## pixiejenna

I‘m not a big Kim or Kardashian fan but I truly feel bad for her and their children, this is abusive towards Kim and the kids. North is old enough to find this stuff out online. You can delete it all you want Yeaz but it’s never truly going to be off the internet. I don’t understand why he has a problem with the kids school all of a sudden. I also don’t understand why he’s mentioning his kids and porn in the same sentence. Don’t they have split custody of the kids? I’d be afraid of him showing up at their school to pick them up and creating a scene, possibly with the intention of getting them kicked out.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I‘m not a big Kim or Kardashian fan but I truly feel bad for her and their children, this is abusive towards Kim and the kids. North is old enough to find this stuff out online. You can delete it all you want Yeaz but it’s never truly going to be off the internet. I don’t understand why he has a problem with the kids school all of a sudden. I also don’t understand why he’s mentioning his kids and porn in the same sentence. Don’t they have split custody of the kids? I’d be afraid of him showing up at their school to pick them up and creating a scene, possibly with the intention of getting them kicked out.



i don't feel bad for kim - the kids yes.


----------



## bag-princess

they should have thought about this before getting involved with him and thinking they could get rid of him like they did the others.


----------



## TC1

He's so unstable. He's lashed out at every business partnership he's had. Adidas, Gap, et al. Pretty soon no one will be working will him. Donda school? what exactly is that?   I feel for the children..and Kim. It's hard to let your children go spend one on one time with someone so unpredictable.


----------



## bag-princess

Lawdamercy


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> they should have thought about this before getting involved with him and thinking they could get rid of him like they did the others.
> 
> View attachment 5603146


now that people have seen photos Kanye's School, people are now asking questions about his school,because it's doesn't look too good.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> now that people have seen photos Kanye's School, people are now asking questions about his school,because it's doesn't look too good.




i have not seen that yet - will have to go search.


----------



## Lounorada

Did anyone see him tweet/post somewhere about Kim having diarrhoea _a lot_ 
I saw it re-posted on instagram last night and it made me laugh out loud, but I didn't know if it was real or fake.
It's hard to know with some of the stuff Kanye says


----------



## Baby Boo

Kanye said he didn’t say that about Kim ⬆️ 

Now he’s focused on the board of adidas 

His insta is insane I don’t understand half of it


----------



## Addicted to bags

Donda Academy curriculum. Parkour?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Baby Boo said:


> Kanye said he didn’t say that about Kim ⬆️
> 
> Now he’s focused on the board of adidas
> 
> His insta is insane I don’t understand half of it


He doesn't say who would have gotten ahold of his insta to say those not so nice things about Kim


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope Kim’s lawyer is working on this. Also the pics of dondas “school” look awful. It looks like the kids lunch room is a warehouse and they’re eating on folding tables and chairs. A classroom pick had the kids in a warehouse at standing tables. Could sending your kids to dondas school be considered child abuse? Because it honestly looks low key cult like by the setup we’re seeing.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> i have not seen that yet - will have to go search.
















						People Are Questioning Donda Academy After Seeing Students Eating In A Warehouse
					

Kanye West is getting roasted on the internet after posting an image of students at the Donda Academy on the first day of school.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG I didn’t even notice this the first time I saw those pics. The kids are in uniforms of yeazy attire.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

His school gives me the creeps. What parent in their right mind would send their kid there??


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> His school gives me the creeps. What parent in their right mind would send their kid there??




the same kind of parents that sent their kids to will and jada's school!


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> OMG I didn’t even notice this the first time I saw those pics. The kids are in uniforms of yeazy attire.




that was the FIRST thing i noticed! i wonder how much these parents are paying so that their kids have the privledge to wear those rags!


----------



## Sferics

redney said:


> Uh-oh. Kayne's ranting.  NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Comes for Kris Jenner, Calls Himself a 'Cum Donor' to Kardashians
> 
> 
> “Calling my fellow cum doners [sic] We in this 2gthr [sic],” Kanye captioned a black photo on Instagram simply listing the names, “Tristan, Travis, Scott.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West Comes for Kris Jenner, Calls Himself a 'C*m Donor' to Kardashians​“Calling my fellow c*m doners [sic] We in this 2gthr [sic],” Kanye captioned a black photo on Instagram simply listing the names, “Tristan, Travis, Scott.”​Somebody gave* Kanye West* his Instagram password back, and the man is hitting “resume” on his months-long *Kardashian* family and *Pete Davidson *harassment tirade, according to _Page Six._
> 
> The rapper’s characteristic, word vomit-style posts seemingly began on Thursday over a tiff regarding where the four kids he shares with *Kim Kardashian*—*North*, *Saint*, *Psalm,* and *Chicago*—would go to school. “My kids going to Donda / They not going to Sierra Canyon / Charlemagne the God [sic] and Kris / get your motherf*xking popcorn,” he wrote on a since-deleted black image. While _Donda_ is the name of West’s tenth studio album, it is also, unfortunately, a very real academy created by West himself. The private school’s website states the academy employs “experienced educators [who] have an uncompromised passion for creating lifelong learners and Christ-followers."
> 
> West went on to share screenshots from a text thread, presumably with Kim, in which he says he “don’t have a say so of where the kids go to school…Why you get say say? Cause you half white?” The following post pictured Kim’s text response, as she shared a message from her momager *Kris Jenner* begging West to cut the bullsh*t: “I’m almost 67 years old and I don’t always feel great and this stresses me to no end.” His response? “Y’all don’t have [say] so over my black children and where they go to school.”
> 
> West then continued to attack Jenner for her parenting (a choice, considering the man has aired his expletive-peppered grievances about the way his children have been raised in a highly public setting), criticizing everything from her involvement with Kim’s ancient sex tape, to her allowing Kim and *Kylie Jenner* to participate in partially nude _Playboy _photoshoots.
> 
> “Don’t let Kris make you do playboy like she made [Kylie] and Kim do,” West said in yet another deleted post, addressing *Victoria Villarroel*, Kylie’s former assistant. “Hollywood is a giant brothel Pornography destroyed my family I deal with the addiction instagram promotes it Not gonna let it happen to Northy and Chicago.”
> 
> The now self-admitted porn addict then turned to *Khloe’s* baby daddy *Tristan Thompson*, Kylie’s baby daddy *Travis Scott*, and *Kourtney’s* baby daddy *Scott Dissick*: “Calling my fellow c*m doners [sic] We in this 2gthr [sic],” accompanying a black photo that simply read, “Tristan, Travis, Scott.” He also included a screenshot searching for “c*m donors” on Google, just in case he had the wrong definition, ya know?
> 
> In yet another now-deleted post, West turned his attention to Davidson, who got North, Saint, Chicago, and Psalm’s initials tattooed on his neck while dating Kim. “Ask Pete how those tattoos of my kids doing in the trauma unit,” he wrote.
> 
> West has been in an ugly stalemate with the family since Kim began dating now ex-boyfriend Davidson. Since October 2021, West has verbally threatened the former _SNL_ comedian by way of music videos (kidnapping and burying a cartoon version of Davidson), song lyrics (“beating Pete Davidson’s ass”), and incessant Instagram rants about Skete.
> 
> In the only post that remains, West says the whole rant was about Gap having meetings without him, Adidas releasing old shoes like he’s “dead,” and because he didn’t have a say on where his children go to school. “Call me whatever names you want…If you don’t understand why I will not back down on my businesses my brands and my children then you’re the ones who are crazy.”
> 
> Good thing the Kardashian klan has a few bil’ in the bank to hire more security guards.


"Kanye again doing an excellent job of showing the court and the world that those kids have one stable parent and it’s not him."


----------



## TC1

The Donda school reminds me of when the We Work founders started a school because nothing was up to their "ideals"


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> that was the FIRST thing i noticed! i wonder how much these parents are paying so that their kids have the privledge to wear those rags!


yeah it was pointed out on social media. This is the first time that I've seen clothes from his line.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanel4Eva said:


> His school gives me the creeps. What parent in their right mind would send their kid there??


Kanye stans.


----------



## bag-mania

How much do you have to want to destroy your children’s future to send them to that school?


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> How much do you have to want to destroy your children’s future to send them to that school?


I think Ye is the only one that called it a school. Most people know better and called it an "academy"


----------



## LittleStar88

Kim Kardashian Bares All
					

For our September cover story, Mel Ottenberg called up the most famous woman in the nation to find out what’s behind the American Dream.




					www.interviewmagazine.com


----------



## redney

LittleStar88 said:


> Kim Kardashian Bares All
> 
> 
> For our September cover story, Mel Ottenberg called up the most famous woman in the nation to find out what’s behind the American Dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.interviewmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605618


OMG her pics in that article can't be unseen.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LittleStar88 said:


> Kim Kardashian Bares All
> 
> 
> For our September cover story, Mel Ottenberg called up the most famous woman in the nation to find out what’s behind the American Dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.interviewmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605618


Well that butt shot was definitely ps’d. Pics are in back posts of this thread of her really dimpled butt and thighs


----------



## TC1

She got dragged online for photoshoppping a muscle in her neck last week..so she's DEF going to have final say in how her ass looks


----------



## CobaltBlu

She was remarkably not that annoying in the interview.  The blond eyebrows change her look completely, it's wild.


----------



## pixiejenna

The blonde eyebrows are tragic.


----------



## purseinsanity

LittleStar88 said:


> Kim Kardashian Bares All
> 
> 
> For our September cover story, Mel Ottenberg called up the most famous woman in the nation to find out what’s behind the American Dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.interviewmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605618


Not exactly the first time she "bares all"?  Why would anyone want a picture of their butt like that?  And why is the bleaching her eyebrows?  She's starting to look like the walking definition of an STD.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Private Equity firm?  I think we need to remove Kanye’s name soon.
And what happened to becoming a lawyer? I haven’t heard anything about that for awhile. 









						Kim Kardashian just launched a private equity firm
					

Kim Kardashian is well-rounded, from TV show fame to clothing lines, she is not new to business ventures, but a private equity firm? Hmm.




					theamericangenius.com


----------



## CobaltBlu

On her own again!


----------



## uhpharm01

Ray J Threatens to Sue Kim Kardashian Over Hulu Show for Insinuating Assault
					

Ray J seems serious about suing Kim Kardashian for her comment on her Hulu show that Ray J may have stuck something up her butt while she was sleeping.




					www.tmz.com
				












						Kim Kardashian and Ray J Got Email Early on About Sex Tape Profits
					

Kim Kardashian and Ray J's sex tape was a success right out of the gate, making more than a million bucks in the first 6 weeks after its release ... and according to an email sent to them, they were both making serious bank.




					www.tmz.com
				












						Ray J refutes Kris Jenner's claims that she wasn't behind Kim Kardashian's sex tape release: 'Mastermind'
					

The rapper and reality star continues to claim Kris Jenner was behind the leak of the infamous sex tape.




					www.yahoo.com
				




I don't blame Ray J for being upset


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Ray J Threatens to Sue Kim Kardashian Over Hulu Show for Insinuating Assault
> 
> 
> Ray J seems serious about suing Kim Kardashian for her comment on her Hulu show that Ray J may have stuck something up her butt while she was sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Ray J Got Email Early on About Sex Tape Profits
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Ray J's sex tape was a success right out of the gate, making more than a million bucks in the first 6 weeks after its release ... and according to an email sent to them, they were both making serious bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray J refutes Kris Jenner's claims that she wasn't behind Kim Kardashian's sex tape release: 'Mastermind'
> 
> 
> The rapper and reality star continues to claim Kris Jenner was behind the leak of the infamous sex tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Ray J for being upset


Holy sh*t. I had no idea about that kind of cash for her video! Of course I never followed her so I guess that's not surprising I didn't know


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Holy sh*t. I had no idea about that kind of cash for her video! Of course I never followed her so I guess that's not surprising I didn't know


Harvey over a TMZ talked about this and he said that it was at a time when Kris and Bruce were being sued by AMEX for owning 100,000 dollars and also Paris Hilton and Salomon had made them millions. So Harvey thinks that's why Kris has Kim do that sex tape so they could make some money. Also in the past Kim was accused of charging 100,000 to either Brandy or Ray J card without their permission or something like that too.


----------



## Sferics

LittleStar88 said:


> Kim Kardashian Bares All
> 
> 
> For our September cover story, Mel Ottenberg called up the most famous woman in the nation to find out what’s behind the American Dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.interviewmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605618



Nice interview.
Not sure if I like the pics (the brows make it difficult for me...) but they are hot.


----------



## Sferics

Addicted to bags said:


> Private Equity firm?  I think we need to remove Kanye’s name soon.
> And what happened to becoming a lawyer? I haven’t heard anything about that for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian just launched a private equity firm
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is well-rounded, from TV show fame to clothing lines, she is not new to business ventures, but a private equity firm? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theamericangenius.com


To become a lawyer, inter alia, she has to take the California Bar Exam, and she said, it's her plan to take that exam sometime in 2022.


----------



## White Orchid

LittleStar88 said:


> Kim Kardashian Bares All
> 
> 
> For our September cover story, Mel Ottenberg called up the most famous woman in the nation to find out what’s behind the American Dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.interviewmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605618


Well I can see why she’s doesn’t like her hands.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> Holy sh*t. I had no idea about that kind of cash for her video! Of course I never followed her so I guess that's not surprising I didn't know


right lol


----------



## Jayne1

LittleStar88 said:


> Kim Kardashian Bares All
> 
> 
> For our September cover story, Mel Ottenberg called up the most famous woman in the nation to find out what’s behind the American Dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.interviewmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605618


I would like non-eyebrows to become a fad. Really.  lol

In these photos, she looks like a cross between vintage Pam Anderson and Jessica Alba - she looks like other people.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian & Scott Disick sued for $40million for 'fake lottery scam'
					

KIM Kardashian and Scott Disick are being sued for $40million for promoting luxury prizes that are allegedly part of a fake lottery scam. The reality star, 41, and property mogul, 39, promised fans…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Kim Kardashian Spends $70 Mil on Malibu Home Formerly Owned by Cindy Crawford
					

Malibu IS big enough for exes Kim Kardashian and Kanye West, or at least she thinks so, since she just spent a fortune on a gorgeous home there ... one with a supermodel past.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim Kardashian Spends $70 Mil on Malibu Home Formerly Owned by Cindy Crawford
> 
> 
> Malibu IS big enough for exes Kim Kardashian and Kanye West, or at least she thinks so, since she just spent a fortune on a gorgeous home there ... one with a supermodel past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




these people buy houses like they are a dime a dozen


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

bag-princess said:


> these people buy houses like they are a dime a dozen


I’m kinda surprised none of them have their realtor license (if any of them are intelligent enough to pass the exam). At the rate they buy and sell homes you’d think they’d have a hand in it and be doing something shady to get better prices.


----------



## bag-princess

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> *I’m kinda surprised none of them have their realtor license* (if any of them are intelligent enough to pass the exam). At the rate they buy and sell homes you’d think they’d have a hand in it and be doing something shady to get better prices.




especially kris!!!  i could see her getting one even if only to use it for the family!   but i agree with you about them not being able to pass any exam - especially kourtney!   kim always talked about her being lazy and not wanting to do much but still get her part of the money.  i never understood why she has gone in her own direction (since she was complaining about not wanting to do the show anymore) in interior design.  even khloe has bragged about how good she is.  she has "collaborated" with a couple of people with products but that is all.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

bag-princess said:


> especially kris!!!  i could see her getting one even if only to use it for the family!   but i agree with you about them not being able to pass any exam - especially kourtney!   kim always talked about her being lazy and not wanting to do much but still get her part of the money.  i never understood why she has gone in her own direction (since she was complaining about not wanting to do the show anymore) in interior design.  even khloe has bragged about how good she is.  she has "collaborated" with a couple of people with products but that is all.


Definitely Kris! That woman will do anything to make a buck lol 

Whatever became of Kourt’s Poosh brand/website? I feel like none of them can commit to any job ventures minus Kylie’s makeup (which I’ve heard is pretty low quality—I know the ingredients definitely aren’t safe). And I won’t lie, I do own a few of Kim’s lipsticks from her KKW makeup line and love them. The formula and colors are great! And I was obsessed with her KKW mascara! I’m so sad it’s not coming back. The brush design was perfect and the formula was wonderful!


----------



## bag-princess

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Definitely Kris! That woman will do anything to make a buck lol
> 
> Whatever became of Kourt’s Poosh brand/website? I feel like none of them can commit to any job ventures minus Kylie’s makeup (which I’ve heard is pretty low quality—I know the ingredients definitely aren’t safe). And I won’t lie, I do own a few of Kim’s lipsticks from her KKW makeup line and love them. The formula and colors are great! And I was obsessed with her KKW mascara! I’m so sad it’s not coming back. The brush design was perfect and the formula was wonderful!




Poosh is still in business.  i saw a biz report that was saying it makes a little over 3 million a year.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-princess said:


> Poosh is still in business.  i saw a biz report that was saying it makes a little over 3 million a year.



Poosh still is, Good American (Khloe's denim line) still is, SKIMS is a best seller now, not sure whether  Kylie Cosmetics and Kylieskin and Kendall's tequila line still are? The one line that failed for sure was Rob's sock line, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Kardashian charged by SEC over crypto posts
					

The SEC charged Kim Kardashian for her posts on social media about a crypto asset security sold by EthereumMax.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

And she’s studying for a law degree?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kim Kardashian's 6-Year-Old Son Was Filmed Flipping Off A Fan And It's Raised Questions About The Kids' Right To Privacy — BuzzFeed News
					

Some fans described the moment as "iconic." Others thought it was a sad reflection of the kids' lack of privacy.




					apple.news
				




Kim and her family sought/seek out the attention but now unfortunately, her kids get to live with the consequences.


----------



## LavenderIce

It's only right she's facing consequences (the SEC fine.) However, it saddens me that the children, through no fault of their own, are suffering the consequences of their attention seeking lifestyle.


----------



## TC1

Pretty sure these children are mostly being raised by nannies. They get paraded out in front of paps when it's convenient for their brand. These kids don't know how to act and I'd wager aren't disciplined.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> And she’s studying for a law degree?


Kim is studying law through an apprenticeship instead of going to law school, which is why she was required to take the baby bar. Students at accredited law schools are generally exempt from the exam ( the baby bar).


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim is studying law through an apprenticeship instead of going to law school, which is why she was required to take the baby bar. Students at accredited law schools are generally exempt from the exam ( the baby bar).


What I'm referring to is if she's studying to become a lawyer, she should have had the sense or knowledge (above a layperson's expertise) to know to disclose on her social media that it was a paid endorsement. Because she didn't disclose, she's had to settle on a charge with the SEC for $1.26 million, forfeiting the $250,000 she received plus pay interest. All in all, a really bad initial decision by someone who is studying to become a lawyer.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> What I'm referring to is if she's studying to become a lawyer, *she should have had the sense or knowledge (above a layperson's expertise) to know to disclose on her social media that it was a paid endorsement. *Because she didn't disclose, she's had to settle on a charge with the SEC for $1.26 million, forfeiting the $250,000 she received plus pay interest. All in all, a really bad initial decision by someone who is studying to become a lawyer.





exactly!!!  the laws are still the same no matter if she is going through an apprenticeship or law school.


----------



## Jayne1

A $1.26 million fine isn't that much to her.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> A $1.26 million fine isn't that much to her.


I don't care how rich you are, you still don't want to lose $1.6 million approximately. It's still got to be irritating at the least.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

TC1 said:


> Pretty sure these children are mostly being raised by nannies. They get paraded out in front of paps when it's convenient for their brand. These kids don't know how to act and I'd wager aren't disciplined.



esp North, she seems super bratty from pics and videos...


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> esp North, she seems super bratty from pics and videos...



she is going to be one of those "do you know who my parents are" kind of kids that think they can do anything they want.   she already thinks she knows more than some fashion designers and has tried to take over!


----------



## Jayne1

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't care how rich you are, you still don't want to lose $1.6 million approximately. It's still got to be irritating at the least.


For most of us but she can reimburse that with a few posts on her Instagram shilling weight loss tea.


----------



## LittleStar88

Does she push these kinds of posts herself or does she have a social media person who does it?


----------



## uhpharm01

LittleStar88 said:


> Does she push these kinds of posts herself or does she have a social media person who does it?


That’s a good question 
Because the SEC chair Made a YouTube video about and a twitter thread about it too.  I think they are using Kim k , as an example to other celebrities and even tmz talked about it on their podcast. They think that other celebrities be nervous or scared off from promoting this item in the future 

This video is from two months ago


----------



## uhpharm01

LittleStar88 said:


> Does she push these kinds of posts herself or does she have a social media person who does it?




Here’s the YouTube video that the chair of the SEC made just 6 days when all this came out.


----------



## bag-princess

he's restricted on 'gram and twitter but i guess he has other options.











						Kim Kardashian Paying For Extra Security At Kids' School After Kanye's Online Rants | iHeart
					

Kanye reportedly revealed the name of the private school his children attend. | iHeart




					www.iheart.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. These kids. I wonder how he is around them.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. These kids. I wonder how he is around them.




he keeps this mess up - he won't be allowed around them.   and lawdamercy - that would be the match to the gas!


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

I hope I’m sharing this link to a Daily Mail story properly  I bet this is also the drug Khloe has been using. I know it shouldn’t surprise me that some docs, like the OB/GYN mentioned, so easily prescribe this for their wealthy/celeb patients. As someone who’s developed awful side effects to the many prescriptions I have to take each day for spinal problems & chronic pain, I don’t understand why these people so willingly put these unnecessary drugs into their bodies. I would be so worried about other problems this and other drugs may cause!

Common diabetes drug has become a get-thin-quick therapy for the rich and famous


----------



## bag-princess

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> I hope I’m sharing this link to a Daily Mail story properly  I bet this is also the drug Khloe has been using. I know it shouldn’t surprise me that some docs, like the OB/GYN mentioned, so easily prescribe this for their wealthy/celeb patients. As someone who’s developed awful side effects to the many prescriptions I have to take each day for spinal problems & chronic pain, I don’t understand why these people so willingly put these unnecessary drugs into their bodies. I would be so worried about other problems this and other drugs may cause!
> 
> Common diabetes drug has become a get-thin-quick therapy for the rich and famous





i would not be surprised at all!   she lost a ton of weight but as much as she claimed to be going to the gym she has no muscle definition at all!  she is just sickly stick thin now.  very much like kandi burruss's daughter - like khloe she was talked about because of her weight and how she looked older than her mom.  now she is also stick thin.


----------



## TC1

Is it Ozempic? I didn't click the article..but I've seem rumours about the K's using it and a bunch of other Hollywood celebs


----------



## uhpharm01

Deleted post


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

TC1 said:


> Is it Ozempic? I didn't click the article..but I've seem rumours about the K's using it and a bunch of other Hollywood celebs


Yep, that’s it!


----------



## Swanky

There’s a few similar (diabetes) drugs that are used for weight loss, not just the rich and famous, they’re becoming more common.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

Swanky said:


> There’s a few similar (diabetes) drugs that are used for weight loss, not just the rich and famous, they’re becoming more common.


Anything people can do to avoid giving up processed “foods” and exercising


----------



## bag-princess

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Anything people can do to avoid giving up processed “foods” and exercising




exactly!  lazy.


----------



## zinacef

My doctor Friend who owns a weight loss clinic offers this services, has some qualifications such as weight (obs) and if you can afford it. It is always money. Don’t know anything about insurance coverage what no.


----------



## uhpharm01

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Anything people can do to avoid giving up processed “foods” and exercising


Not everyone has the strength to cook for themselves or has a place that they can get health unprocessed foods from.


----------



## Swanky

You have to do extensive bloodwork and apparently are watched very carefully.  I don't know how long people stay on the meds, but it seems to be very effective.  I know a nurse turned Medspa owner who's married to a physician that did it and has lost nearly 100# over the past year, it's how I know about it.  _*If it's safe*_, you're carefully evaluated/monitored and it's temporary to jump-start weight loss when one can't exercise, has hit a plateau or has hormonal issues or whatever, I don't see an issue; lots of meds are prescribed off label.
I'd be in the can't exercise group if I did it, recovering from a broken ankle or other surgeries can really set back one's weigh loss plans.


----------



## Sferics

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> I hope I’m sharing this link to a Daily Mail story properly  I bet this is also the drug Khloe has been using. I know it shouldn’t surprise me that some docs, like the OB/GYN mentioned, so easily prescribe this for their wealthy/celeb patients. As someone who’s developed awful side effects to the many prescriptions I have to take each day for spinal problems & chronic pain, I don’t understand why these people so willingly put these unnecessary drugs into their bodies. I would be so worried about other problems this and other drugs may cause!
> 
> Common diabetes drug has become a get-thin-quick therapy for the rich and famous


I remember when "everybody" was doing thyroid hormones, or meds for chronic bronchitis and bronchial asthma...


----------



## EmilyM11

I take ozempic (and thyroid hormones lol) but not for weight loss but for appetite/hormones issues (of course prescribed by endocrinologist). I check my liver, pancreas etc. 2-3x per year (for other reasons but it helps to control the meds influence too). It it a bit annoying though that healthy people take it to loose 5kg, in country I used to live the meds were sold out and people with diabetes couldn't get hold of them.


----------



## Sferics

EmilyM111 said:


> I take ozempic (and thyroid hormones lol) but not for weight loss but for appetite/hormones issues (of course prescribed by endocrinologist). I check my liver, pancreas etc. 2-3x per year (for other reasons but it helps to control the meds influence too). It it a bit annoying though that healthy people take it to loose 5kg, in country I used to live the meds were sold out and people with diabetes couldn't get hold of them.


When Corona began there were some problems to get my thyroid hormones, of course, I don't have to tell you, that one could not just change to other preparation. It was a weird feeling and although it was not because of the lifestyle use, I would have been furious if s.o. I know, would have taken those meds in these times for losing weight.


----------



## EmilyM11

Sferics said:


> When Corona began there were some problems to get my thyroid hormones, of course, I don't have to tell you, that one could not just change to other preparation. It was a weird feeling and although it was not because of the lifestyle use, I would have been furious if s.o. I know, would have taken those meds in these times for losing weight.


I was very lucky to redeem the prescription at small local pharmacy and as it was long term and repeated, they would treat me as a prioritised patient and call when news batch was delivered . But many others didn’t have that luck. I’d get away with not taking ozempic for a while but diabetic patients - not really. 
Also worth noting - in the context of Kimbo, it suppresses appetite but it’s not the same for each person (there is nothing magical there, it does affect hormones of hunger and of course regulates glucose level). Lots of people have very limited success with that medicine when it comes to weight loss.


----------



## uhpharm01

oh I see so Wegovy (semaglutide) was approved for help with weight loss and obesity back in 2021.









						Wegovy vs. Ozempic
					

There are two popular weight loss drugs on the market — but they’re not the same.




					nortonhealthcare.com


----------



## Swanky

Also Mounjaro, there’s several now.


----------



## buzzytoes

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Anything people can do to avoid giving up processed “foods” and exercising


It can also be a brain thing. For decades I have thought I couldn’t ever stick to a diet because I just didn’t try hard enough. Who knew it was actually that I have ADHD and my brain doesn’t produce enough dopamine, so I got my dopamine from food.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Not everyone has the strength to cook for themselves or has a place that they can get health unprocessed foods from.


Luby's use to be a place to get a decent healthy unprocessed meal but not anymore. Their cooking has gone down hill and the quality of the food doesn't taste as good either, I'm guessing the lack of good cooks or cooks that really know how to cook. But Luby's went down hill a little when they were purchased by Pappas Co and they raised the prices. But Luby's was sold like last year some time and this new owner I don't know how long Luby's will be around with this new older. I think that it will probably have to close in the next 5 years. Because they just con't have good tasting baked chicken anymore and some other items too.


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> What I'm referring to is if she's studying to become a lawyer, she should have had the sense or knowledge (above a layperson's expertise) to know to disclose on her social media that it was a paid endorsement. Because she didn't disclose, she's had to settle on a charge with the SEC for $1.26 million, forfeiting the $250,000 she received plus pay interest. All in all, a really bad initial decision by someone who is studying to become a lawyer.


I must've missed the whole SEC drama.  Apparently I'm not Keeping Up with Kim!


----------



## purseinsanity

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> I hope I’m sharing this link to a Daily Mail story properly  I bet this is also the drug Khloe has been using. I know it shouldn’t surprise me that some docs, like the OB/GYN mentioned, so easily prescribe this for their wealthy/celeb patients. As someone who’s developed awful side effects to the many prescriptions I have to take each day for spinal problems & chronic pain, I don’t understand why these people so willingly put these unnecessary drugs into their bodies. I would be so worried about other problems this and other drugs may cause!
> 
> Common diabetes drug has become a get-thin-quick therapy for the rich and famous


Celebrities also use drugs and smoke like chimneys to stay thin, so nothing surprises me any more.  They preach a healthy lifestyle, but many do anything but behind closed doors.


----------



## uhpharm01

LittleStar88 said:


> Does she push these kinds of posts herself or does she have a social media person who does it?


here's the tweet that Gary Gensler tweeted out about Kim Kardashian and her fine. tweeted out back on Oct. 3. 2022.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

uhpharm01 said:


> Not everyone has the strength to cook for themselves or has a place that they can get health unprocessed foods from.


Being disabled and not able to stand long enough to cook, I 100% understand this. But resorting to an expensive pharmaceutical because you’re lazy or obsessed with being thin/body dysmorphia (I feel that’s the Kardashian’s case) isn’t the answer. I live off of my disability money which isn’t enough to support myself, much less buy expensive foods. But I prioritize my health and still eat as clean and unprocessed as I can. I also exercise. Most days I have to take pain meds to dull my severe osteoarthritis (along with other spinal issues) in my lumbar spine but I always get movement in. I’m only 37 and have dealt with this disability for 16 yrs. It’s tough but you have to take care of what you have


----------



## purseinsanity

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Being disabled and not able to stand long enough to cook, I 100% understand this. But resorting to an expensive pharmaceutical because you’re lazy or obsessed with being thin/body dysmorphia (I feel that’s the Kardashian’s case) isn’t the answer. I live off of my disability money which isn’t enough to support myself, much less buy expensive foods. But I prioritize my health and still eat as clean and unprocessed as I can. I also exercise. Most days I have to take pain meds to dull my severe osteoarthritis (along with other spinal issues) in my lumbar spine but I always get movement in. I’m only 37 and have dealt with this disability for 16 yrs. It’s tough but you have to take care of what you have


I'm sorry you're having to struggle so much, but admire that you put your health first!  Hugs to you and wishing your life to be as painless as possible!


----------



## Sferics

What happened here?
I mean, they got the guy, but...
I wonder how safe these gated communities are.



Kim Kardashian looks calm and unruffled out with son Saint, six... after intruder is apprehended by security mere STEPS from the door of her Hidden Hills mansion​








						Kim looks calm out with Saint, six, after foiled home invasion
					

Kim Kardashian enjoyed an outing with her son Saint, six, in Los Angeles this Saturday after a scare earlier that day.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> What happened here?
> I mean, they got the guy, but...
> I wonder how safe these gated communities are.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian looks calm and unruffled out with son Saint, six... after intruder is apprehended by security mere STEPS from the door of her Hidden Hills mansion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim looks calm out with Saint, six, after foiled home invasion
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian enjoyed an outing with her son Saint, six, in Los Angeles this Saturday after a scare earlier that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk






good question - the closest one to me is my favorite to visit.  gorgeous big $$$$ home with very nice wrought iron gate that had recently been added a couple years ago "for security".   i was so sad i would not be able to view the newer homes until a friend who is a real estate agent told me that you don't need a code to get in - just drive up close to the gate and it opens!   sometimes these things are just for show to act as a deterrent and nothing more.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> What happened here?
> I mean, they got the guy, but...
> I wonder how safe these gated communities are.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian looks calm and unruffled out with son Saint, six... after intruder is apprehended by security mere STEPS from the door of her Hidden Hills mansion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim looks calm out with Saint, six, after foiled home invasion
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian enjoyed an outing with her son Saint, six, in Los Angeles this Saturday after a scare earlier that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I heard that they are safer but they are not as safe as some people think that they are.


----------



## Swanky

it’s a false sense of security.  I live in a gated community and additionally our home is gated, we were robbed in March. 
People who want to get in will find a way.


----------



## Sferics

Swanky said:


> it’s a false sense of security.  I live in a gated community and additionally our home is gated, we were robbed in March.
> People who want to get in will find a way.


So sorry to read that. It must be a horrible feeling


----------



## Swanky

Sferics said:


> So sorry to read that. It must be a horrible feeling


Thanks. 
Indescribable, I never could have imagined how bad it is until we experienced it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sferics said:


> What happened here?
> I mean, they got the guy, but...
> I wonder how safe these gated communities are.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian looks calm and unruffled out with son Saint, six... after intruder is apprehended by security mere STEPS from the door of her Hidden Hills mansion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim looks calm out with Saint, six, after foiled home invasion
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian enjoyed an outing with her son Saint, six, in Los Angeles this Saturday after a scare earlier that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


ITA with false sense of security.  Often, robberies are done by inside jobs: gardeners, construction workers, nannies, etc.  
I lived in a gated community and my own housekeeper stole numerous items from us, and even from my children.  I left my car in my driveway for a few minutes as I ran in to get something I'd forgotten.  The window was smashed, and an iPad stolen from underneath a seat before I came out 5 minutes later.  The gates mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> it’s a false sense of security.  I live in a gated community and additionally our home is gated, we were robbed in March.
> People who want to get in will find a way.




so sorry to see this!  i can't even begin to imagine what that must be like!


----------



## TC1

Swanky said:


> You have to do extensive bloodwork and apparently are watched very carefully.  I don't know how long people stay on the meds, but it seems to be very effective.  I know a nurse turned Medspa owner who's married to a physician that did it and has lost nearly 100# over the past year, it's how I know about it.  _*If it's safe*_, you're carefully evaluated/monitored and it's temporary to jump-start weight loss when one can't exercise, has hit a plateau or has hormonal issues or whatever, I don't see an issue; lots of meds are prescribed off label.
> I'd be in the can't exercise group if I did it, recovering from a broken ankle or other surgeries can really set back one's weigh loss plans.


Right, but that system is for regular folks. We have seen with Michael Jackson and Prince that celebrities are not just-like-us when it comes to being prescribed something they want. Kim and Khloe have been seen as so skinny, it's cause for concern. I fully believe they (and other celebs) are on this Ozempic regime...along with their photo shop and surgery tweaks.


----------



## MidAtlantic

TC1 said:


> Right, but *that system is for regular folks.* We have seen with Michael Jackson and Prince that celebrities are not just-like-us when it comes to being prescribed something they want. Kim and Khloe have been seen as so skinny, it's cause for concern. I fully believe they (and other celebs) are on this Ozempic regime...along with their photo shop and surgery tweaks.



Exactly.  Whatever they're doing, I can all but guarantee it's not running through Aetna or Blue Cross with office visit and pharmacy co-pays.  As cash-pay patients they have all the freedom they want to customize treatment.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I love my mom but I don't think I'd want a piece of her hip bone   









						Kim Kardashian asked Kris Jenner's surgeon to save her mom's bones so she could wear them as jewelry — Entertainment Weekly
					

"That is weird," Kylie Jenner told her mother after Jenner made the "creepy" reveal.




					apple.news


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Addicted to bags said:


> I love my mom but I don't think I'd want a piece of her hip bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian asked Kris Jenner's surgeon to save her mom's bones so she could wear them as jewelry — Entertainment Weekly
> 
> 
> "That is weird," Kylie Jenner told her mother after Jenner made the "creepy" reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


That whole article is a testament to their collective narcissism. "I have it in my will that I want my nails done every week if I'm in a coma because people will visit me"....ma'am.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kim Kardashian Stands with Jewish Community After Kanye West's Antisemitic Rant
					

Kim Kardashian is standing in solidarity with the Jewish community, as Kanye West's antisemitic words continue to spark outrage.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## iluvmybags

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim Kardashian Stands with Jewish Community After Kanye West's Antisemitic Rant
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is standing in solidarity with the Jewish community, as Kanye West's antisemitic words continue to spark outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I suppose this could be considered standing in solidarity
Hadn’t realized they were such good friends that they’d get together to celebrate their mutual birthdays


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> I love my mom but I don't think I'd want a piece of her hip bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian asked Kris Jenner's surgeon to save her mom's bones so she could wear them as jewelry — Entertainment Weekly
> 
> 
> "That is weird," Kylie Jenner told her mother after Jenner made the "creepy" reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Yeah...no thanks.  Photographs and memories are plenty for me.  I don't want any gold fillings from anyone's teeth (a la Matthew McConaughey) either.


----------



## starrysky7

What I don’t get about Wegovy/Ozempic: what happens when people get off it? Or is it designed to be taken permanently?


----------



## A bottle of Red

starrysky7 said:


> What I don’t get about Wegovy/Ozempic: what happens when people get off it? Or is it designed to be taken permanently?


Idk I wonder that too. Also have read a lot of ppl have awful side effects; and it needs to be used alongside strict diet and excercise so I’m not sure I understand the benefit. Do you lose more on it than w diet and exercise alone?


----------



## Swanky

I mentioned that I know someone on Mounjara (sp?), she's lost weight without trying to on it, it lessened her appetite.  She had very little nausea at first then no side effects unless she like totally overeats/binges, which isn't healthy anyhow.  Like any drug, some people shouldn't take it, extensive blood panels should be ran first.  Once at her desired weight, she'll get off of it, she said since it's helped her appetite, it's changed her eating habits; no longer has severe cravings or overeats.  She's an RN and her DH is a doctor, so it's interesting to hear her opinion on it.  
She said most people lose a pound a week, 2# if you watch your diet and are exercising; one patient she sees lost 20# first month but is severely overweight so often the weight can come of very quickly at the beginning.


----------



## starrysky7

A bottle of Red said:


> Idk I wonder that too. Also have read a lot of ppl have awful side effects; and it needs to be used alongside strict diet and excercise so I’m not sure I understand the benefit. Do you lose more on it than w diet and exercise alone?



Yes, you loose more, that's the appeal of it.


Swanky said:


> Once at her desired weight, she'll get off of it, she said since it's helped her appetite, it's changed her eating habits; no longer has severe cravings or overeats.



This sounds too good to be true TBH. I guess the real long time study is happening right now as people are starting to take it. We'll know more in a few years.


----------



## Swanky

starrysky7 said:


> Yes, you loose more, that's the appeal of it.
> 
> 
> This sounds too good to be true TBH. I guess the real long time study is happening right now as people are starting to take it. We'll know more in a few years.



It would be like any med that curbs your appetite. If you go back to old habits the weight comes back. For a lot of people getting the weight off with help motivates them to change some habits to keep it off. 
I did a protein diet about 10 or so years ago with the help of a med, under Dr supervision. When I hit my goal weight she no longer prescribed the med to help and I was on my own. It taught me how to change my eating habits and I kept it off. 

I think some of these meds will pass FDA as weight loss prescription for obesity.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Not everyone has the strength to cook for themselves or has a place that they can get health unprocessed foods from.


there is a grocery store that my dad says has good broccoli but they don't. imo their broccoli isn't that good in terms of quality. I tried to talk to him about it and he just tells me that I don't know what I'm talking about but yet he drives like 30 mins to farmers market for some items that he wants that he can't get at the grocery store.  My dad thinks that I don't  know what I'm talking.and my mom thinks that organic food items are a scam and just a way for companies to charge more money and that may be true some times but if you know what you are shopping for you should be fine.


----------



## Sferics

Swanky said:


> It would be like any med that curbs your appetite. If you go back to old habits the weight comes back. For a lot of people getting the weight off with help motivates them to change some habits to keep it off.
> I did a protein diet about 10 or so years ago with the help of a med, under Dr supervision. When I hit my goal weight she no longer prescribed the med to help and I was on my own. It taught me how to change my eating habits and I kept it off.
> 
> I think some of these meds will pass FDA as weight loss prescription for obesity.


So it does nothing more than suppressing appetite, right? No increasing of the metabolism or other "magic"?
Then, for me, it would be not worth it. 500g low fat curd now and then does the same


----------



## Swanky

Sferics said:


> So it does nothing more than suppressing appetite, right? No increasing of the metabolism or other "magic"?
> Then, for me, it would be not worth it. 500g low fat curd now and then does the same



No clue, you’d have to look it up! I don’t know what it does internally, just relaying how she said it affected her. Killing the appetite with little side effects sounds pretty good lol
Like a safer phentermine.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Also posted in Khloe's thread.  At Neiman's.


----------



## Lounorada

Kim's bag is so accurate for her... a perfect portrait of her own face.


----------



## EmilyM11

A bottle of Red said:


> Idk I wonder that too. Also have read a lot of ppl have awful side effects; and it needs to be used alongside strict diet and excercise so I’m not sure I understand the benefit. Do you lose more on it than w diet and exercise alone?


I  stopped it some time ago (changed to bupropion as per my doctor's advice). Nothing happened, weight the same, appetite too. But obviously I'm not representing whole population and I wasn't normal weight at the time of taking it.


----------



## Jayne1

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim Kardashian Stands with Jewish Community After Kanye West's Antisemitic Rant
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is standing in solidarity with the Jewish community, as Kanye West's antisemitic words continue to spark outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I'm sure she does and she was photographed with Ivanka T (who converted to Orthodox Judaism) which I thought was lovely and then I read Ivanka's husband, Jared, is a major investor in Skims, but I don't know if that's true or means anything.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> I'm sure she does and she was photographed with Ivanka T (who converted to Orthodox Judaism) which I thought was lovely and then I read Ivanka's husband, Jared, is a major investor in Skims, but I don't know if that's true or means anything.


His brother is definitely an investor in SKIMs. Not sure if Jared is too. Kanye is supposedly an investor too!









						Kanye West unloads on Josh Kushner over investment in Kim Kardashian’s SKIMS
					

“F—K JOSH KUSHNER,” West wrote in an Instagram post that racked up more than 100,000 likes.




					nypost.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

She’s looking for a f-buddy?









						Sex-starved Kim K makes indecent proposal to ex she called 'best lover ever!'  — Heat
					

Because everyone needs




					apple.news


----------



## redney

Addicted to bags said:


> She’s looking for a f-buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex-starved Kim K makes indecent proposal to ex she called 'best lover ever!'  — Heat
> 
> 
> Because everyone needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


PMK is reaching.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ew


----------



## lallybelle

The brother is married to Karlie Kloss no?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kim is very asexual to me.


----------



## TC1

lallybelle said:


> The brother is married to Karlie Kloss no?


Joshua Kushner (Jared's brother) is indeed married to Karlie


----------



## bag-princess

this made me  because this is the only time i can relate to kim - i am the same way about my son's phone!  i feel very real anxiety when i see his phone filled with red balloons of the hundreds and hundreds of emails and texts that he has not bothered to read!  and then other apps showing the same red balloon notifications!    it drives me so crazy to see!











						REVEALED: Kylie Jenner has more than 1600 UNREAD text messages
					

Kylie Jenner is apparently not one to return text messages in a timely manner, as revealed on this week's episode of The Kardashians.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> this made me  because this is the only time i can relate to kim - i am the same way about my son's phone!  i feel very real anxiety when i see his phone filled with red balloons of the hundreds and hundreds of emails and texts that he has not bothered to read!  and then other apps showing the same red balloon notifications!    it drives me so crazy to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVEALED: Kylie Jenner has more than 1600 UNREAD text messages
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner is apparently not one to return text messages in a timely manner, as revealed on this week's episode of The Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Well, she'd have to read and I think Kylie is more visual. She hasn't had much schooling and her literacy skills may be lacking.

But she doesn't need much ability to read and write... her visual sense made her rich.


----------



## bag-princess

I cannot believe people honestly thought she would no longer want to be associated with them! 











						Kim Kardashian NOT Severing Ties With Balenciaga After Private Conversation With Execs As Backlash Continues To Grow
					

Sources tell RadarOnline.com the reality star was "was incredibly upset and disturbed by the holiday campaign."




					radaronline.com


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> I cannot believe people honestly thought she would no longer want to be associated with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian NOT Severing Ties With Balenciaga After Private Conversation With Execs As Backlash Continues To Grow
> 
> 
> Sources tell RadarOnline.com the reality star was "was incredibly upset and disturbed by the holiday campaign."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com


Right? they had a full wedding for Kourt put on by D&G   who have said and done horrible things...they think a few pics would stop Kim?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Right? they had a full wedding for Kourt put on by D&G   who have said and done horrible things...they think a few pics would stop Kim?



exactly!!    I hope they are not holding their breath waiting for her to do what they think is the right thing


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> I cannot believe people honestly thought she would no longer want to be associated with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian NOT Severing Ties With Balenciaga After Private Conversation With Execs As Backlash Continues To Grow
> 
> 
> Sources tell RadarOnline.com the reality star was "was incredibly upset and disturbed by the holiday campaign."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com


She's waited her whole life and had to marry Kanye just to have top designers giving her free clothes to wear/ being featured in Vogue/ getting invited to big fashion events and she isn't giving that up for anyone or anything. Especially not because it would be the right thing to do


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> She's waited her whole life and had to marry Kanye just to have top designers giving her free clothes to wear/ being featured in Vogue/ getting invited to big fashion events and she isn't giving that up for anyone or anything. Especially not because it would be the right thing to do



 
exactly! she ain't about to dump them for anyone now.


----------



## LittleStar88

Kim Kardashian 'disgusted' by claims Kanye West showed off nude pics
					

An insider says reality star Kim Kardashian is 'disgusted' by claims that her ex-husband Kanye West showed off nude photos of her to his former employees.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Addicted to bags

And she has this pic of herself on instagram? Looks like it should be on OnlyFans   I kept it thumbnail size to spare you all


----------



## pixiejenna

Nearly airbrushed her belly button away lol.


----------



## bag-princess

i wonder if Kim is advising them on their legal right?   Did they not see the ad before it went out???











						Balenciaga files $25M suit over controversial ad amid ‘BDSM teddy bear’ backlash
					

Balenciaga has filed a $25M lawsuit against the producers of a controversial ad campaign featuring BDSM teddy bears and a court ruling on child pornography.




					nypost.com


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> i wonder if Kim is advising them on their legal right?   Did they not see the ad before it went out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga files $25M suit over controversial ad amid ‘BDSM teddy bear’ backlash
> 
> 
> Balenciaga has filed a $25M lawsuit against the producers of a controversial ad campaign featuring BDSM teddy bears and a court ruling on child pornography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



I 100% do not believe that no one at Balenciaga reviewed the photos or campaign before it went public. That’s just not how it works. There’s always at the very minimum one person on the marketing level at any business to review and approve, usually more. 

They just want to try to avoid accountability. I’d respect the business more if they just owned it rather than blame someone else.


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> I 100% do not believe that no one at Balenciaga reviewed the photos or campaign before it went public. That’s just not how it works. There’s always at the very minimum one person on the marketing level at any business to review and approve, usually more.
> 
> They just want to try to avoid accountability. I’d respect the business more if they just owned it rather than blame someone else.




i don't believe it either - and now they are trying to throw the other people under the bus.
i hope they have written proof to show that someone gave them the ok to proceed.


----------



## LittleStar88

Kim Kardashian Breaks Silence on Balenciaga's BDSM Child Photo Shoot
					

Kim Kardashian has broken her silence on the Balenciaga scandal -- in which they featured children posting with BDSM-themed accessories.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> View attachment 5660650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Breaks Silence on Balenciaga's BDSM Child Photo Shoot
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian has broken her silence on the Balenciaga scandal -- in which they featured children posting with BDSM-themed accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




just like when your BFF calls you and tells you she is done and will never see that guy again...........


----------



## bag-mania

The divorce is finalized.









						Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Settle Divorce, Kim Gets $200K a Month in Child Support
					

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have settled their divorce ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

That's not a lot of support for 4 kids from someone claiming to have been a billionaire just last month....


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> That's not a lot of support for 4 kids from someone claiming to have been a billionaire just last month....


That’s his share. Because she’s rich too I assume her share is almost as much. And really, each kid is getting $50,000 a month in support from him. I know those kids are being insanely spoiled but even so it would be hard to burn through that much money.


----------



## TC1

bag-mania said:


> That’s his share. Because she’s rich too I assume her share is almost as much. And really, each kid is getting $50,000 a month in support from him. I know those kids are being insanely spoiled but even so it would be hard to burn through that much money.


Yeah...but 50K per kid isn't that much by "billionaire" standards. Convenient he finally chose to sign and settle after losing "2 billion in one day"


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> Yeah...but 50K per kid isn't that much by "billionaire" standards. Convenient he finally chose to sign and settle after losing "2 billion in one day"


He barely had one billion so if he says he lost $2 billion you can take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-mania said:


> The divorce is finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West Settle Divorce, Kim Gets $200K a Month in Child Support
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Kanye West have settled their divorce ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


how is he going to pay 200K per month


----------



## bag-princess

he’s giving her that house 










						Kanye West and Kim Kardashian Split Neighboring Properties in Divorce
					

Kanye West spent $4.5 million to buy the house next door to Kim Kardashian after she filed for divorce, and now he's decided to give it up in their settlement.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

She should end her contract with Balenciaga.


----------



## LittleStar88

lanasyogamama said:


> She should end her contract with Balenciaga.



100%. Staying with them makes it look like she puts money first. Which she probably does. I’d think as a mother she would make the right choice.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> he’s giving her that house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West and Kim Kardashian Split Neighboring Properties in Divorce
> 
> 
> Kanye West spent $4.5 million to buy the house next door to Kim Kardashian after she filed for divorce, and now he's decided to give it up in their settlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


It was weird that he bought that place. He did it back when she was dating Pete and I doubt he ever spent one day there. The article says the house needs lots of work and that it will probably be torn down.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

uhpharm01 said:


> how is he going to pay 200K per month


Exactly. This fool is tens of millions of dollars in debt, and has deals falling apart left and right. I feel like this was a PR piece put out by somebody in their camp.


----------



## LittleStar88

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Exactly. This fool is tens of millions of dollars in debt, and has deals falling apart left and right. I feel like this was a PR piece put out by somebody in their camp.



I think the IRS will want theirs first.









						Kanye West Claims IRS ‘Froze’ His Accounts Due to $50 Million in Owed Taxes
					

Kanye West claimed the IRS ‘froze’ his accounts over owed taxes on the Monday, November 28, episode of the ‘Timcast IRL’ podcast — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Jayne1

Well this shows how much I know - but I would think since they both have so much money and Kim is steadily making more with sponsorships and shilling suspect products or just making a post on Twitter, she wouldn't take anything from him.


----------



## LittleStar88

Jayne1 said:


> Well this shows how much I know - but I would think since they both have so much money and Kim is steadily making more with sponsorships and shilling suspect products or just making a post on Twitter, she wouldn't take anything from him.



I think so, too. My guess is this was an agreement to appease the court/divorce terms. Both make more than enough money to keep the kids thriving and I can’t imagine Kanye wiring her $200k every month.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Well this shows how much I know - but I would think since they both have so much money and Kim is steadily making more with sponsorships and shilling suspect products or just making a post on Twitter, she wouldn't take anything from him.




that was my thought also - she is not a struggling divorced woman.  if i was in her position i would deposit an equal amount in accounts for each child.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kim Kardashian Declined Balenciaga Campaign Offer After BDSM Child Ad Release
					

Kim Kardashian announced she's re-evaluating her future with Balenciaga, but it appears she's made up her mind ... declining an offer from the brand, and ditching outfits she was set to wear at upcoming events.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LittleStar88

uhpharm01 said:


> Kim Kardashian Declined Balenciaga Campaign Offer After BDSM Child Ad Release
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian announced she's re-evaluating her future with Balenciaga, but it appears she's made up her mind ... declining an offer from the brand, and ditching outfits she was set to wear at upcoming events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Good. But she should have been more vocal about this decision and right from the beginning.


----------



## bag-mania

LittleStar88 said:


> I think so, too. My guess is this was an agreement to appease the court/divorce terms. Both make more than enough money to keep the kids thriving and *I can’t imagine Kanye wiring her $200k every month.*


I don’t think most people expect he will. Considering how irresponsible and out-there Kanye has been for a while now, does anyone believe he has been contributing anywhere close to his share to support the children before the divorce?

The Kardashians are fortunate in that they have plenty of money. Kanye has plenty of money too, for now. Hopefully he pays his child support but if he doesn’t they will still be fine.


----------



## bag-princess

christmas tree……in the bathroom 
(yes of course it is not an ordinary bathroom but stil… )












						Kim Kardashian Shows Off 'Magical' Bathroom with 8 Glowing Christmas Trees
					

On Tuesday, the mother-of-four shared a glimpse of her en suite bathroom — and an unexpected look into how she celebrates the festive season.




					people.com


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> christmas tree……in the bathroom
> (yes of course it is not an ordinary bathroom but stil… )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Shows Off 'Magical' Bathroom with 8 Glowing Christmas Trees
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, the mother-of-four shared a glimpse of her en suite bathroom — and an unexpected look into how she celebrates the festive season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Hahaha! I actually love this. Imagine getting to tinkle in an enchanted forest


----------



## Swanky

I love it too, but for an uber wealthy celeb to share this kind of over the top decor, is so tasteless imo


----------



## bag-mania

The bathroom reminds me of a hotel lobby and the rest of the house looks like a museum that is missing it’s exhibits.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> The bathroom reminds me of a hotel lobby and the rest of the house looks like a museum that is missing it’s exhibits.



 
you know i thought she would be redecorating now that she doesn't have to live with kanye and his design choices!  i always thought it looked like an asylum!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> you know i thought she would be redecorating now that she doesn't have to live with kanye and his design choices!  i always thought it looked like an asylum!


The parts of the mansion we get to see in these show photos don’t look like anyone is using them, so maybe she doesn’t care. That bathroom! God forbid a shampoo bottle or a towel can be seen anywhere. But then I guess that would make it less “magical.”


----------



## LittleStar88

I just signed up for Hulu so I can watch the show (amongst others). I hope I don’t live to regret it


----------



## bag-princess

From Kim’s IG

saint and chicago are the cutest little things to me!


----------



## LittleStar88

This is a nice picture. Her kids are super cute and she looks great.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> you know i thought she would be redecorating now that she doesn't have to live with kanye and his design choices!  i always thought it looked like an asylum!


I’m not sure she has her own style for home or fashion, it will be interesting to see if she can create her own style without him. 

I think the super cold decor is going out.  People want more coziness in their homes.


----------



## bag-princess

Snoop Dogg & His Entire Family Star in SKIMS 2022 Holiday Campaign: Shop the Cozy Collection
					

SKIMS debuted the campaign featuring the rapper and wife Shante Broadus, along with their children and grandkids.




					www.billboard.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Not going to lie that onesie looks comfy AF I would wear that. Looks like it’s sold out in all colors/sizes.


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if she's sorry she let him name the kids.


----------



## bag-princess

and her little bestie right behind her has usual! 
(this was a few days ago sorry if it is a double post)










						Kim Kardashian almost spills out of her TINY bandeau top
					

The reality TV star, 42, almost spilled out of her flimsy bandeau top that bared her very trim waist  as she arrived to Gekko restaurant during Art Basel on Thursday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## LittleStar88

For the most part I believe that she does not have mirrors in her home. If she does, she isn't using them before she goes out.


----------



## MidAtlantic

I would love to know what they ate.  Or if they ate.  Is that weird?  It probably is.


----------



## Jayne1

MidAtlantic said:


> I would love to know what they ate.  Or if they ate.  Is that weird?  It probably is.


Apparently that diabetes drug she’s on (and Khloe too allegedly) they’re not eating much of anything. That’s what Martha Stewart said as well. 

It’s been reported that’s why they got so thin so fast. I bet the food would’ve been delicious too!


----------



## bag-princess

North West Dances Around Her House to Michael Jackson's "Man in the Mirror" - E! Online
					

Nearly three years after being gifted several items from Michael Jackson’s wardrobe, North West took to TikTok to lip-synch along to one of the late singer’s most famous tracks.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

bag-princess said:


> North West Dances Around Her House to Michael Jackson's "Man in the Mirror" - E! Online
> 
> 
> Nearly three years after being gifted several items from Michael Jackson’s wardrobe, North West took to TikTok to lip-synch along to one of the late singer’s most famous tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com


That young girl is so grown for 13 yrs old. She is her mother’s daughter and is obsessed with needing attention  Lord knows her emotional needs aren’t fulfilled by her parents.


----------



## LavenderIce

North is 13?! Where has the time gone?


----------



## Sferics

LavenderIce said:


> North is 13?! Where has the time gone?


On TPF time runs through your fingers...in the RL she is 9


----------



## LittleStar88

LavenderIce said:


> North is 13?! Where has the time gone?



I honestly thought she was like, 9   

At 13 she must be a handful!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LittleStar88 said:


> I honestly thought she was like, 9
> 
> At 13 she must be a handful!



she is 9


----------



## LittleStar88

Babydoll Chanel said:


> she is 9



Ha! I’m not losing my mind after all… Thank you!

That said, she’s probably 9 going on 13


----------



## bag-mania

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> That young girl is so grown for 13 yrs old. She is her mother’s daughter and is obsessed with needing attention  Lord knows her emotional needs aren’t fulfilled by her parents.


Her parents are two of the most notorious narcissists of their generation. She is bound to be true to her bloodline.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim shared this throwback holiday photo and people were asking who was the little girl in the middle!    Sometimes I think she’s is definitely throwing shade!


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kim shared this throwback holiday photo and people were asking who was the little girl in the middle!    Sometimes I think she’s is definitely throwing shade!
> 
> View attachment 5678253


But...who is it?


----------



## lanasyogamama

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> That young girl is so grown for 13 yrs old. She is her mother’s daughter and is obsessed with needing attention  Lord knows her emotional needs aren’t fulfilled by her parents.


I’m so shocked at the scribbling on the door!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Why am I not surprised to hear she has her employees do this?  









						Kim Kardashian Says Her Employees Intentionally Wear Color-Coordinated Outfits: 'I Have Uniforms' — People
					

"It's not like hey, this is like, your uniform. It's just color palettes," the _Kardashians_ star explained in an interview on Angie Martinez's _IRL_ podcast




					apple.news


----------



## Swanky

I don’t find it odd. Most places I go the employees look similar, all black or white dress shirts, etc…


----------



## limom

Addicted to bags said:


> Why am I not surprised to hear she has her employees do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Says Her Employees Intentionally Wear Color-Coordinated Outfits: 'I Have Uniforms' — People
> 
> 
> "It's not like hey, this is like, your uniform. It's just color palettes," the _Kardashians_ star explained in an interview on Angie Martinez's _IRL_ podcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


no way would I agree to wear those drab colors.
She is not Bloomies.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> I don’t find it odd. Most places I go the employees look similar, all black or white dress shirts, etc…




same.  and i must honestly say i like it.


----------



## LittleStar88

I like the idea of the color-dress code. 

From an employee standpoint, it simplifies figuring out what to wear each day.

From an employer standpoint, it adds a bit of professionalism. I imagine in the Kardashian world it would be easy to lose sight of professionalism in that environment, so even the smallest thing like a dress code might help keep a little bit of order.


----------



## Sferics

Addicted to bags said:


> Why am I not surprised to hear she has her employees do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian Says Her Employees Intentionally Wear Color-Coordinated Outfits: 'I Have Uniforms' — People
> 
> 
> "It's not like hey, this is like, your uniform. It's just color palettes," the _Kardashians_ star explained in an interview on Angie Martinez's _IRL_ podcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


I totally get why she does this. Also, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The colors she has her employees wear is my own personal color palette so I see no issue. I have a couple of bold color pieces, but that’s bc my wardrobe is so classic in color I try to venture out of my comfort zone sometimes, but rarely.


----------



## lalame

If it's retail or household employees I think that's pretty normal to have some sort of uniform but that would be weird if they were her corporate employees...


----------



## limom

lalame said:


> If it's retail or household employees I think that's pretty normal to have some sort of uniform but that would be weird if they were her corporate employees...


It is strange and hostile. 
There is zero justification for an EA or even a nanny to wear a uniform. But her and her children match too.It appears that her and Ye have more in common that meets the eyes, imho/
She is bordering Tanya territory here.


----------



## lalame

limom said:


> It is strange and hostile.
> There is zero justification for an EA or even a nanny to wear a uniform. But her and her children match too.It appears that her and Ye have more in common that meets the eyes, imho/
> She is bordering Tanya territory here.



I hear really wealthy people like to follow that British model of household workers where they wear uniforms... maybe a case of that!


----------



## limom

lalame said:


> I hear really wealthy people like to follow that British model of household workers where they wear uniforms... maybe a case of that!


From what we see, the employees wear street clothes in drab colors like refugees from a dune set.


----------



## Lounorada

In a 'normal' household this might not be too surprising especially if there is a lot of employees working at the same time, but Kim is one of the vainest people in the world and I would guess she has her employees wear ugly 'uniforms' so they don't show up to work looking better than her or more stylish.
I don't know if anyone can remember that assistant she had a few years back (steph?) and everyone used to be admiring her outifts and saying she looked better than Kim, which to be honest wasn't too difficult  Being labelled second best would be horrifying to someone like Kim 

Speaking of that ex-assistant I've seen her pop up on Instagram pages of some people I follow and she looks like she goes to the Kardashian/Jenner dentist. She's got herself a whole new face, what looks like a fake a$$ and seems to have married a rich older man. These birds of a feather really do flock together.

ETA typo


----------



## lalame

Lounorada said:


> Speaking of that ex-assistant I've seen her pop up on Instagram pages of some people I follow and she looks like she goes to the Kardashian/Jenner dentist. She's got herself a whole new face, what looks like a fake a$$ and seems to have married a rich older man. These birds of a feather really do flock together.



I think it's just the Instagram Influencer look now unfortunately. All these Insta models look exactly the same! It's a good time to be a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Lounorada

lalame said:


> I think it's just the Instagram Influencer look now unfortunately. All these Insta models look exactly the same! It's a good time to be a plastic surgeon.


That's so true, I completely agree with you. 
It's a shame that most of those plastic surgeons seem to use one default setting for all these women making them all end up looking the same, erasing most of the unique features they were born with instead of just enhancing them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don’t have a household staff so it’s not really something I’ve given thought to.


----------



## Sferics

This is not the easiest situation as a parent. I doubt she can keep things away for a longer time.









						Kim Kardashian Breaks Down In Tears Talking Co-Parenting With Kanye West
					

Kim Kardashian broke down in tears while opening up about her struggles co-parenting with Kanye West amid their split ... and says she's gone to great lengths to keep the drama away from their kids.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

It's probably more like her trying to explain why their selfish father would put himself first rather than be a parent. Well Kimberly, welcome to the club. Most of us don't have millions..so there's that.
She knew who Kanye was when she married him. I'm assuming she's fortunate enough to have sole physical custody so she doesn't have to worry about them not being in her (or her staff's) care, 24/7


----------



## limom

Wasn’t she the one saying that women needed to work harder?
Well Kimmy, take your own advice.
In all seriousness, I love those kids, they’re  super cute and full of personality.
 So, somebody is doing something right.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I saw someone on TikTok say that the timing of this interview is suspect since she was taking heat on the Balenciaga stuff. Makes sense.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> I saw someone on TikTok say that the timing of this interview is suspect since she was taking heat on the Balenciaga stuff. Makes sense.


Kris is working overtime to keep them relevant.
A story of Rob having overdosed was also released.
Is the new season coming out soon?


----------



## charlottawill

Jayne1 said:


> Apparently that diabetes drug she’s on (and Khloe too allegedly) they’re not eating much of anything. That’s what Martha Stewart said as well.
> 
> It’s been reported that’s why they got so thin so fast. I bet the food would’ve been delicious too!


And now there is a shortage of that medication for people who actually need it. But they dress for maximum attention, go to  restaurants to get photographed by paparazzi and just nibble on lettuce and drink water. It is a sad way to live, I don't care how much money they have.


----------



## charlottawill

bag-princess said:


> Kim shared this throwback holiday photo and people were asking who was the little girl in the middle!    Sometimes I think she’s is definitely throwing shade!
> 
> View attachment 5678253


I love knowing that there was actually a time that Kris J and I dressed alike. Now, not so much.


----------



## charlottawill

limom said:


> A story of Rob having overdosed was also released.


If true that's really sad. I recall then Bruce Jenner saying that he had promised a dying Robert Kardashian that he would make sure Rob graduated from college. Rob did manage to graduate from USC, but seems to have floundered since then. I guess he wasn't as bankable to Kris as her daughters.


----------



## limom

charlottawill said:


> If true that's really sad. I recall then Bruce Jenner saying that he had promised a dying Robert Kardashian that he would make sure Rob graduated from college. Rob did manage to graduate from USC, but seems to have floundered since then. I guess he wasn't as bankable to Kris as her daughters.


Kris can only do so much though, Dream is already paying her 10 percent though.


----------



## pixiejenna

Rob believed he was better than his sisters, he also believed that he was going to be a lawyer like his father was. That alone made him better than his sisters. He knocked them for doing whatever work PMK was able to get them. In the end he as too lazy to achieve his goals. His sisters had hustle and have managed to do quite well, while he is still floundering.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Whose payroll is Rob on? His mother’s I assume.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Whose payroll is Rob on? His mother’s I assume.




obviously because i can't see those girls supporting him.  especially kim!  not the way she has talked about how lazy kourtney is and how she disgusts her!   so that would go triple for rob.


----------

